# allgemeiner Plausch Fred für alles was kein Thema hat



## arkonis (30. August 2006)

Idee von Lucafabian, Arachne und mir weil uns gerade mal danach ist


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2006)

Um das mit der Edison nochmal aufzugreifen. Würde ja anfangen zu rauchen, wenn ich durch das Aufhören mir eine verdiene. Gibt es eine Mindestdauer, die ich rauchen muß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. August 2006)

du kannst auch heroin spritzen, da dass zeug sehr teuer ist, müßtest du auch nicht solange sparen.


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2006)

Super! Was bin ich froh, dass wir hier Teilnehmer haben, die sich mit so etwas auskennen! Ich selbst hätte am Ende bedenken, weder da noch davon wieder ablassen zu können...


----------



## arkonis (31. August 2006)

fürs Rauchen gibts zu der Lampe noch ein Fahrrad gratis dazu


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2006)

eines mit 60-Rahmen, oder ein Rotwild?


----------



## arkonis (31. August 2006)

das macht keinen unterschied  
also wenn du 3 Jahre rauchst macht das 5400 Euro.
3 Jahre sind nicht viel, 5400 Euro schon. Das ist ein Ransom + Lampe


----------



## Lucafabian (31. August 2006)

He, he , he mal nicht so frech Ihr Nichtraucher, Ihr Memmen, Ihr.... 

Jeden Tag ein Päckchen sind 3,80 Eus das entspricht 7,50 DM. Eus höhren sich aber weniger an. Hab mir ganz fest vorgenommen heute weniger zu Rauchen und die ganze Sucht, noch bevor das Jahr zu Ende ist, zu beenden.
Die ersten drei Ziggis hab ich weggelassen, dann kam die Tankstelle. 
Aber immerhin hab ich schon 0,57 für die Lupine zusammen.

D.h. noch 1316 Tage sparen was ungefähr 3,5 Jahren entspricht und das bei nur drei Ziggis weniger. Die müssen mir irgendwas ins Hirn gebaut ahben sonst hät ich ja schon längst aus vernuftsgründen aufgehöhrt

Gruss


----------



## powderJO (31. August 2006)

ich rauche jetzt schon 3 jahre nicht. mein geld ist aber trotzdem irgendwie nicht mehr geworden ...


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2006)

aaaah, hilfe, hat die Sache doch einen Haken??? Habe nun angefangen! Wem schicke ich die Rechnungen, wenn ich nicht mehr davon loskomme???


----------



## Lucafabian (31. August 2006)

Das hängt von der Marke ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (31. August 2006)

ich werde aufhören zu Rauchen, das Geld stecke ich dann in in neue Bremsen.

was haltet ihr von der Louise FR und Mavic xm-321 Felgen, ist das nicht übertrieben für den Taunus kostet 350 Euro alternativ mit Julie 250 Euro. im Technik Forum wird viel geschrieben, aber da geht das Spekrum vom Downhiller bis Genussfahrer.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. August 2006)

Für 350 bekommst Du mit etwas Glück DT-Swiss 4.1 mit 240er Narbe und noch ne Louise dazu. Übertrieben ist das auf keinen Fall, angemessen wäre die richtige Bezeichnung.

Wir sind doch alle zu arm um uns irgendeinen Schrott zu kaufen den man dann nach nem Jahr wieder austauscht


----------



## Sakir (31. August 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr von der Louise FR und Mavic xm-321 Felgen, ist das nicht übertrieben für den Taunus


meiner Erfahrung nach, ist die Louis FR überdiemensioniert
da reicht auch eine normale Louis mit VR 180mm, HR 160mm selbst 
eine Marta SL würde bestimmt reichen, solange du nicht > 90kg hast !
ich habe die 240s & XR4.1D und seitdem musste ich sie nicht mehr 
zentrieren lassen


----------



## arkonis (31. August 2006)

nicht mehr zentrieren...das hört sich gut an   
ich muss nach fast jeder fahrt neu zentrieren (XM-317) bei 74 Kilo kampfgewicht
aber der LRS alleine kostet 400 Euro...hm...mal sehen ist bestimmt vernüftig...ich schau auch noch mal wie die xm-321 sind, Gewicht ist egal hauptsache stabil aber wenn die nicht taugen, dann nehme ich den anderen.
an 180/160 werde ich mich halten, denke auch das reicht aus, fahren die anderen ja auch.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. August 2006)

LRS  
Ist es sehr beschäment für mich das ich nicht weis was LRS bedeutet?


----------



## arkonis (31. August 2006)

LRS = Laufradsatz dh. Narbe+ eingespeichte Felge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (31. August 2006)

LRS bei mir HÃ¼gi 240Disc + 317 + Formula B4 (vorn 160, hinten 140mm). In 4 Jahren 1 Speichenbruch + 1 kaputter Freilauf hinten, geht bei dem Preis geradenochmal durch. Die Bremse hat einigermassen Power, ist recht leicht und muss alle paar Monate mal hinten entlÃ¼ftet werden. Mein Gewicht in der Zeit 70-80kg . Ich bin ne Wartungsschlampe, d.h. das Zeug lÃ¤uft bei mir einfach - ich fahre lieber als zu schrauben. In der Zeit irgendwas um 25.000km und 200.000hm.
Ansich finde ich das DT-Swiss Zeug zu teuer und zu schwer, insbesondere die Felge. Wenn du eher was preiswertes suchst, dann schau dir mal die LRS bei ActionSports zur Zeit an: Ringle Dirty Flea disc/Sun DS1-XC Laufradsatz oder Nope N75 light disc/Mavic XC 717 disc Laufradsatz fÃ¼r 259â¬. Als Disc sollte bei deinem Gewicht was mit 160mm bzgl. Power und Standfestigkeit reichen, im Taunus braucht man fÃ¼r Touren eh nicht mehr.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. August 2006)

Wenn die Laufräder bei dir nicht halten das sind die sch*iße gebaut.
Ich fahre die Felgen auch (vorne selbst eingespeicht, hinten als LR von Actionsports gekauft) allerdings mit Slicks am Hardtail und ich habe bei unsanfter (ich weiß - mit Slicks fährt man keine Treppen hoch ) Fahrweiße auch keine Probleme.
Aber neue Laufräder und ne Disk kann man sich ruhig mal gönnen wenn man so fahren kann wie du  empfehlen kann ich dir leider nix, ich kann dir nur sagen das ich mit meinem Kram zufrieden bin.


----------



## arkonis (31. August 2006)

hmm ja ich glaube auch die Erfahrung macht es, bei Felgen scheint es nicht wirklich den einen Favoriten zu geben. die Disk werde ich mir zulegen alleine wegen der Wartung und dem ständigen Zentrieren macht langsam kein spaß mehr mit Felgenbremsen  ich werde mir noch etwas Zeit lassen, umschauen bis die alten Felgen durch sind und dann eine Entscheidung fällen danke für die Antworten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2006)

Und wenn ich an das Bremsgeräusch der Felgenbremser vom letzen Sonntag zurückdenke - das muss doch in der Seele weh tun.


----------



## missmarple (1. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> die Disk werde ich mir zulegen alleine wegen der Wartung



Bei meiner Disk ist das anders...


----------



## lokalhorst (1. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meiner Disk ist das anders...


Du bist da aber auch ein Härtefall  

Auch Du wirst eines Tages eine Bremse mit gutem Druckpunkt haben    
Vielleicht nicht mehr dieses Jahr....  

Ey der Horst


----------



## arkonis (1. September 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist da aber auch ein Härtefall
> 
> Auch Du wirst eines Tages eine Bremse mit gutem Druckpunkt haben
> Vielleicht nicht mehr dieses Jahr....
> ...



das waren vor dem Downhill die letzte Worte von Horst an missmarple....


----------



## missmarple (2. September 2006)

Da hat man mitten in der Nacht endlich Feierabend, will zur Entspannung nur noch ein bisschen Geplausche vom Nachmittag schmökern und was findet man vor?!?!?! Sowas!!!!!!



			
				lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist da aber auch ein Härtefall
> 
> Auch Du wirst eines Tages eine Bremse mit gutem Druckpunkt haben
> Vielleicht nicht mehr dieses Jahr....


  *zensur* Da ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen...  




			
				arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> das waren vor dem Downhill die letzte Worte von Horst an missmarple....


Bring den nicht noch auf dumme Gedanken!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Bring den nicht noch auf dumme Gedanken!!!


War doch bestimmt anders gemeint von arkonis:


			
				arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> das waren vor dem Downhill die letzte Worte von Horst an missmarple....


... weil der Horst danach den Lippenstift und Hut von missmarple in den Speichen hatte  .
Jez is aber Schicht im Schacht, gute Nacht !


----------



## oldrizzo (2. September 2006)

moin,

als discbrake führe ich mal die avid juicy (fünf oder sieben) ins feld... dazu die ringle/sun kombi die schon angesprochen wurde und du wirst glücklich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. September 2006)

Um mal nicht über Brakes zu reden.

Was ist eigentlich mit Sonntag, findet da ne Hochtaunusexcursion statt?


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## caroka (2. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Um mal nicht über Brakes zu reden.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit Sonntag, findet da ne Hochtaunusexcursion statt?
> 
> ...


Siehe lmb, 03.09.06, 10:59 Uhr, Türmchen in Hofheim, Matthias....


----------



## arkonis (2. September 2006)

bei der Disc hab ich mich nach einer Probefahrt vom Lucafabian 's Rotwild festgelegt, die Louise wird es werden, sicher  
Felgen entwender Sun oder Mavic mal sehen wie die Angebote aussehen  

Morgen klappt es bei mir leider nicht, bin am WE nicht da.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. September 2006)

Carsten, Caro seid Ihr da?


----------



## caroka (2. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Carsten, Caro seid Ihr da?


Siehe pn


----------



## arkonis (2. September 2006)

ich bin noch da, war gerade beim Bekannten essen der in Hofheim genau an der Waldgrenze wohnt, wo ein Trail endet (sogar mit kleiner Sprungeinlage), der auch noch die Einfahrt kreuzt. Der Arme traut sich kaum noch mit dem Auto rauszufahren ohne auf Mountainbiker zu achten   
Den Trail kennen wir aber noch nicht, ich glaube wir sind immer Waldautobahn gefahren und dann die Kapellenstrasse runter.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. September 2006)

Dann weist Du ja was uns demnächst zu zeigen hast


----------



## arkonis (3. September 2006)

der sah schon lecker aus, vielleicht finden wir den Einstieg


----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2006)

Hoffentlich entspricht er nicht dem ersten Trail vom Freitag, das war ja wohl ne Erstbefahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (3. September 2006)

ich bin mir sicher wenn wir den ein paar mal gefahren sind wird das ein richtig guter Trail 
oder wir nehmen MadMax vom Mtb_Cube


----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2006)

Wenn wir MadMax nehmen gibts aber ne Waldautobahn


----------



## arkonis (3. September 2006)

Dann hängen wir ein Schild für die Wanderer und Genussbiker auf dem steht Freibier in die Richtung, so kommen wir zu einem Bike Paradies.
was anderes willst du immer noch die Lupine


----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2006)

Schade das Du morgen nicht dabei bist, es geht auch erst um 13:00 los


----------



## arkonis (3. September 2006)

ich würde ja kommen aber morgen bin ich den ganzen Tag unterwegs.
und nächste Woche ist richtig Arbeit angesagt , steht einiges am Start, mein neuer Chef hat mich entdeckt


----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2006)

@Google: Bei Deinen Fotos ist ein Bild mit nem RFC03, kannst Du sage ob der Besitzer zufrieden ist?

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> .
> was anderes willst du immer noch die Lupine



Na klar, ist nur so ne Sache mit dem Geld. Ende des Monats Tirol und die Kasse ist auch schon wieder leer


Zigaretten weg, Belohnung Lupine


----------



## arkonis (3. September 2006)

Hab ich bei Lupine gefunden:
"Die zum Starten notwendige Energie ist so hoch, dass eine Berührung absolut 
tötlich wäre."
die bauen schon abgefahrene Lampen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2006)

Ja, ich glaub so einige KV sind zum Zünden Notwendig

Ich glaub die Kiste ruft jetzt, und der Google spricht ja doch nicht mehr mi´t mir, alles nur weil ich mal dumm gefragt hab, aber irgendwann da fahr ich einfach bei Ihm mit und dann muss er ja wieder  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Google (3. September 2006)

@[email protected] PM`s erhalten. Heute das erste Mal hier im Thread  Nuuur mal so nebenbei  

Jooo...ich saaachs Dir mal bei Gelegenheit bei ner Googletour  

Vielleicht kommste dann sogar auffen Geschmack 

Guds nächtle


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich entspricht er nicht dem ersten Trail vom Freitag, das war ja wohl ne Erstbefahrung


ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja, wir hätten doch den Weg rechts nehmen sollen , ich weiß es (jetzt) ganz genau. Ich schätze/hoffe, daß ich mich am Dienstag bei einer kleinen Runde vor Ort kundig machen kann(falls ich mich bis Freitag nicht mehr melde, schickt mal bitte ne Hundestaffel los. Nen alten Socken können die Hundeführer bei meiner Frau abholen).


----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2006)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2006)

arkonis: hast du ausser der Louise schonmal ne andere Scheibe probegebremst?


----------



## arkonis (3. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> arkonis: hast du ausser der Louise schonmal ne andere Scheibe probegebremst?



job, die Bremse vom arachne und die Bremse vom MTB_Cube, aber nur gehört 
Der Lucafabian ist der einzige der seit einem Jahr keine Probleme hat und ist zufrieden mit der Louise.
Der Preis für eine Louise ist denke auch ok.  
Aber seitdem ich auf dem Sofa vom arachne gefahren bin, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken so ein Teil zu besorgen
http://transalp24.de/d_617.htm


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2006)

Jedenfalls würde ich mir auf alle Fälle `ne 180er Scheibe mindestens für vorn holen.

@MTK-Cube & @Lucafabian
Ihr habt mir wieder ordentlich die Beine weich gekaut... 
(4h5', 59,9km, 183Hf-max, 2664kcal, 1455Hm, 63,5km/h-max, 14,8km/h-Durchschnitt)


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> Aber seitdem ich auf dem Sofa vom arachne gefahren bin, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken so ein Teil zu besorgen
> http://transalp24.de/d_617.htm


Das Gewicht ist sogar noch unter dem vom Ransom! Allerdings würde ich trotzdem erst mal schauen, ob man damit die Berge hochkommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (3. September 2006)

manohman was seit ihr heute gefahren, nicht schlecht 

den Berg kommt man auch mit nen Hollandrad hoch , die 3 Kilo mehr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2006)

Ich habs noch kein Jahr, habe aber auch noch keine Probs gehabt  hoffe das bleibt so.
Ganz ehrlich - mit einem ähnlichen Gedanken spiele ich auch, aber wenn ich mir jeden Gedanken erfüllen würde brauchte ich ne Kiste mit Aufnhköpfen weil meine Mutter dann wohl Ammok laufen würde (zudem arbeitet sie auf der Bank, also heimlich gehts auch nicht )


----------



## Lucafabian (3. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> http://transalp24.de/d_617.htm



Die Feder hinten gefällt mir aber nicht

@Arachne: Bild Dir bloß nicht ein das nur Deine Beine weich sind  
Mit den Bildern wird das heute nix mehr

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2006)

Den Dämpfer kann man ja noch tauschen, n Fox DHX Air 5.0 oder sowas


----------



## arkonis (3. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Den Dämpfer kann man ja noch tauschen, n Fox DHX Air 5.0 oder sowas


genau der Besitzer von dem Laden montiert gegen Aufpreis einen anderen Dämpfer.
Der Rahmen ist übrigens derselbe wie bei Poison, Kona etc.. nur zu anderen Preisen.
mal sehen ist auch eine Geldfrage


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> @MTK-Cube & @Lucafabian
> Ihr habt mir wieder ordentlich die Beine weich gekaut...
> (4h5', 59,9km, 183Hf-max, 2664kcal, 1455Hm, 63,5km/h-max, 14,8km/h-Durchschnitt)


Das sagt gerade die Bergziege, die die Berge deshalb so schnell hochfahren muß, *weil sie [Zitat:] "nur ein 32er Ritzel hat und nicht langsamer hoch kann".* (10 x  + )
Das waren Arachne's Werte (inkl. von daheim und nach daheim zurück). Lucafabian und ich sind a bisserl weniger ab Hohemark gefahren:
34,6 km; 2:59, 1037 hm, Ø-Steig. 7%, max. 23% (Hf-max 213 glaube ich jetzt mal nicht). Ich hab allerdings auch etwas Mühe, vom Stuhl/Sessel aufzustehen.
cu Carsten


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2006)

@all
Kennt außer mir noch jemand (bestimmt!) das Problem, mit einem 32er Ritzel schneller den Berg hochfahren zu MÜSSEN, als man mit einem 34er fahren könnte?


----------



## caroka (4. September 2006)

@ Arachne
Ich kenn' keinen.

Hi @ all,

wenn ich das hier so lese, werd ich ja schon ein bisserl neidisch. Wäre ich doch mal bei Euch oder Matthias mitgefahren. 
Hab mich gestern mal an einem Halbmarathon versucht. Um es gleich vorwegzunehmen, ich hab's nicht gepackt. Hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht. Nur heute spüre ich ganz deutlich die Muskeln die zum Laufen benötigt werden  . Ich komme mir vor wie 'ne alte Frau . Dass das Treppensteigen schwerfallen kann, dass kennen wir ja alle aber..... dass mann die Zähne zusammenbeissen muss .... ganz neue Erfahrung.

@Matthias 
Schreib doch mal Deine Tourdaten hierhernieder. (edit: Der Besuch des Mittelaltermarktes färbt hier ab.)

Greetz


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mich gestern mal an einem Halbmarathon versucht. Um es gleich vorwegzunehmen, ich hab's nicht gepackt. Hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht. Nur heute spüre ich ganz deutlich die Muskeln die zum Laufen benötigt werden  . Ich komme mir vor wie 'ne alte Frau . Dass das Treppensteigen schwerfallen kann, dass kennen wir ja alle aber..... dass mann die Zähne zusammenbeissen muss .... ganz neue Erfahrung.



jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht  
du kanntest doch die strecke, hättest jederzeit abkürzen können   
na ja, war dann wohl die gerechte strafe fürs "fremdgehen" in der sportart.
und wie meistens, wieder mal ohne helm erwischt   

ich hatte mich etwas in der zeit geirrt, als ich um kurz nach neun das feindliche starterfeld aufmischte. ich dachte, die seien schon alle am rennen ...
na, zwischendurch sind wir dann bei unserer tour noch in einen triathlon in schloßborn geraten und zum schluß haben wir uns noch durchs zahlreiche volk am rettershofer mittelaltermarkt gekämpft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (4. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Kennt außer mir noch jemand (bestimmt!) das Problem, mit einem 32er Ritzel schneller den Berg hochfahren zu MÜSSEN, als man mit einem 34er fahren könnte?


Also ich persönlich kenn im Moment nur das Problem, einen Berg alles andere als schnell hochfahren zu KÖNNEN...  
Ansonsten: wenn Du die gleiche Trittfrequenz fährst, wie jemand mit 34er Ritzel bist Du ja (rein mechanisch gesehen) zwangsläufig schneller... Das Argument würd ich allerdings auch nicht gelten lassen, wenn Du vor mir den Berg hochzischst!


----------



## caroka (4. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> du kanntest doch die strecke, hättest jederzeit abkürzen können


Typisch Mann.....eine Frau steht zu ihren Schwächen. 



			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ..... und zum schluß haben wir uns noch durchs zahlreiche volk am rettershofer mittelaltermarkt gekämpft ...


Schade, da hätten wir uns auch nochmal treffen können.


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2006)

@caroka : wie weit biste denn gekommen ?
ist halt blöd, wenn man dauernd in der nähe seiner wohnung vorbei rennt. da denkt man schnell ans aussteigen  

beim normalen mtb-marathon kenn ich mich meistens net aus und versuch schon alleine deshalb mich wieder bis ins ziel durchzukämpfen ...

der unterschied vom biken zum laufen ist doch erheblicher, als man so denkt.
biken macht aber definitiv mehr spaß


----------



## caroka (4. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @caroka : wie weit biste denn gekommen ?
> ist halt blöd, wenn man dauernd in der nähe seiner wohnung vorbei rennt. da denkt man schnell ans aussteigen


Genauso isses..................................(Die Ausrede merk ich mir )
Ich denk mal es waren so ca. 19 oder 16 vllt waren es auch nur 13 km  
Ja, ja........ lach nur, ist mir doch egal  



			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> beim normalen mtb-marathon kenn ich mich meistens net aus und versuch schon alleine deshalb mich wieder bis ins ziel durchzukämpfen ...


Kämpfen ist bei mir nicht mehr angesagt, ich will Spass 
 vor allen die einen Mara schaffen!




			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> der unterschied vom biken zum laufen ist doch erheblicher, als man so denkt.
> biken macht aber definitiv mehr spaß


Vor allem kann frau dabei mehr quatschen.... äh, kommunizieren.

CU


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem kann frau dabei mehr quatschen.... äh, kommunizieren.
> 
> CU



also ich glaub, da läuft was falsch. tempoverschärfung ist da wohl mal wieder angesagt


----------



## lokalhorst (4. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> @ Arachne
> Ich kenn' keinen.
> 
> Hi @ all,
> ...


Als ich letztes Jahr ins LAuftraining eingestiegen bin, dachte ich auch nach dem ersten Lauf, dass ich mal kurz sterben müßte. Laufen nutzt irgendwie Muskeln, die es beim biken quasi gar nicht gibt. Ich habe dann dieses Jahr für eine kurze Zeit ausgesetzt und habe dann wieder angefangen und die gleiche *******. Man verdammt. Meine Kollegen und ich haben sich übrigens zum Rüsselcross angemeldet: http://www.ruesselcross.de/
Mach doch auch mit. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. September 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich letztes Jahr ins LAuftraining eingestiegen bin, dachte ich auch nach dem ersten Lauf, dass ich mal kurz sterben müßte. Laufen nutzt irgendwie Muskeln, die es beim biken quasi gar nicht gibt. Ich habe dann dieses Jahr für eine kurze Zeit ausgesetzt und habe dann wieder angefangen und die gleiche *******. Man verdammt. Meine Kollegen und ich haben sich übrigens zum Rüsselcross angemeldet: http://www.ruesselcross.de/
> Mach doch auch mit.
> Gruß


Das ist ja abgefahren , denn eigentlich gehe ich nicht beim Laufen fremd, sondern beim Biken, um Fuxes Worte zu benutzen. Ich hab' nur keinen Laufpartner mehr, deshalb bin ich beim Biken gelandet......lauter nette BikerInnen. 
Mmhhhh.......mal schau'n.......da geht bestimmt was............ den 11. 11. werd' ich mir mal vormerken.


----------



## caroka (4. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> also ich glaub, da läuft was falsch. tempoverschärfung ist da wohl mal wieder angesagt


 Och, nööööö.........


----------



## Lucafabian (4. September 2006)

Das würde ich mir gut überlegen,
sonst sagst Du wieder
"wenn ich das hier so lese, werd ich ja schon ein bisserl neidisch. Wäre ich doch mal bei Euch oder Matthias mitgefahren."

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## caroka (4. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich mir gut überlegen,
> sonst sagst Du wieder
> "wenn ich das hier so lese, werd ich ja schon ein bisserl neidisch. Wäre ich doch mal bei Euch oder Matthias mitgefahren."
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


Du weißt doch, ich bin halt immer am rumnöhlen  
Aber ich bin ernsthaft am Überlegen............Radfahren müsste ich ja weiterhin......nur das Laufen


----------



## missmarple (5. September 2006)

So gesehen bin ich heute - naja, mittlerweile gestern... - auch (buchstäblich) fremdgegangen: ich hab mir die Laufschuhe an die Füsse geschnallt und mich zu Fuss im Wald vergnügt... Dabei hab ich mich auch eigentlich ganz gut und halbwegs fit gefühlt - bis (mal wieder) der Kollege Hundertmarck wie eine Gazelle an mir vorbeigehüpft ist!  

Anyway, was mich viel mehr beschäftigt hat ist, dass mir ein paar "einsame" Biker entgegengekommen sind und ich mich bei dem ein oder anderen gefragt hab, ob man sich vielleicht "vom Lesen" her kennt... Geht Euch das auch manchmal so?! Ich meine, hier tummeln sich ja doch nicht gerade wenig Leute aus der Gegend. 
War heute wer gegen 1800/1900 am Judenkopf unterwegs???


----------



## caroka (5. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> So gesehen bin ich heute - naja, mittlerweile gestern... - auch (buchstäblich) fremdgegangen: ich hab mir die Laufschuhe an die Füsse geschnallt und mich zu Fuss im Wald vergnügt... Dabei hab ich mich auch eigentlich ganz gut und halbwegs fit gefühlt - bis (mal wieder) der Kollege Hundertmarck wie eine Gazelle an mir vorbeigehüpft ist!


Ach, der Kai läuft auch. Wen man so alles im Wald treffen kann.



			
				missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Anyway, was mich viel mehr beschäftigt hat ist, dass mir ein paar "einsame" Biker entgegengekommen sind und ich mich bei dem ein oder anderen gefragt hab, ob man sich vielleicht "vom Lesen" her kennt... Geht Euch das auch manchmal so?! Ich meine, hier tummeln sich ja doch nicht gerade wenig Leute aus der Gegend.


Mir ging das Anfangs auch so.  Und es ist ja schon vorgekommen das man sich im Forum dann "erkannt" hat. War das nicht kürzlich im "Hofheimer Fred" der Fall?


----------



## Bergwelle (5. September 2006)

@caroka:
Sag mal: Soll Dein LMB Eintrag heute (Dienstag) 10:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim eine Provokation sein ?  
Ich bin noch bis 19:00 Uhr im Büro eingesperrt .... und das bei diesem Wetter


----------



## arkonis (5. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, der Kai läuft auch. Wen man so alles im Wald treffen kann.
> 
> 
> Mir ging das Anfangs auch so.  Und es ist ja schon vorgekommen das man sich im Forum dann "erkannt" hat. War das nicht kürzlich im "Hofheimer Fred" der Fall?



job, zwei nette Herrn haben uns erst im Wald gesehen und uns im Forum angesprochen, wir sind dann zusammen gefahren. 
bin mir sicher das viele das Forum kennen und entweder keine Zeit oder Lust haben oder sich trauen mitzufahren. (im google steht das Forum immer an erster stelle)
Deshalb geben wir halt auch immer an so mit einem 15'ner Schnitt (ohne Pausen) 1500hm blablub, 28 Ritzel, kleiner gehts nicht   


@Lucafabian
seit Sonntag ohne Kippe wie sieht es bei dir aus


----------



## Lucafabian (5. September 2006)

@Arkonis
hab grad eine ausgemacht

Ich komm ich eben grad von den Eltern meines Bikes.
Vorweg: es ist in Ordnung. 
Ich hab eben die neusten Bikes von Rotwild gesehen, den Pototyp des Carbonfullys welches in der Bike nur als Zeichnung zu sehen war, ausserdem noch ein Carbonhardtail, denn Carbon DT-Swiss Dämpfer...lechz  
Dann war da noch ne ganze Herde "normales Rotwild", jeder Jäger hätte sich gefreut. Ich bin immer noch geblendet. Ich glaub ich kann heute nicht mehr a******* gehen  

Die Jungs von Rotwild sind alle super O.K. Ich habe als ich mir meines gekauft hab nicht gewust ob das die richtige Entscheidung war, heute weis ich das es genau die richtige war. Vegesst die ganzen anderen Marken, der Service den Rotwild bietet ist nicht zu toppen.    
Und das obwohl sie mir mein Bike nicht gegen das Carbonfully eintauschen wolten  

So ich muß jetzt wieder...oder soll ich doch mal auf der A***** anrufen und denen erzählen das ich eine Schock hab  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## missmarple (5. September 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:
			
		

> @caroka:
> Sag mal: Soll Dein LMB Eintrag heute (Dienstag) 10:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim eine Provokation sein ?



... Mist - und ich hab's nicht gesehen!  

Grüsse von einer, die schwere Beine, aber Zeit gehabt hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb geben wir halt auch immer an so mit einem 15'ner Schnitt (ohne Pausen) 1500hm blablub, 28 Ritzel, kleiner gehts nicht


Mit einem 28er könnte ich nicht mit `nem 15er Schnitt dahingurken!

Bababababa, ich hab`s ja schon verstanden (keiner versteht mich, bzw. will mich verstehen)!


----------



## caroka (5. September 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:
			
		

> @caroka:
> Sag mal: Soll Dein LMB Eintrag heute (Dienstag) 10:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim eine Provokation sein ?
> Ich bin noch bis 19:00 Uhr im Büro eingesperrt .... und das bei diesem Wetter


 Ich will Doch keinen provozieren  


			
				missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> ... Mist - und ich hab's nicht gesehen!
> 
> Grüsse von einer, die schwere Beine, aber Zeit gehabt hätte...


Mensch, hätte ich das gewußt.... Ich war nicht mal 2 h unterwegs. Macht alleine einfach keinen Spass.


----------



## arkonis (5. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem 28er könnte ich nicht mit `nem 15er Schnitt dahingurken!
> 
> Bababababa, ich hab`s ja schon verstanden (keiner versteht mich, bzw. will mich verstehen)!



nö, hast schon recht, hab auch nur ein kleines Ritzel,da bleibt einen gelegendlich echt nichts anderes übrig als zügig hoch zu kommen  oder absteigen eben  

wegen dem Laufen muss ich auch mal was Loswerden: 
ein Physiotherapeut hat zu mir gemeint, dass Laufen und Radfahren ähnlich die Muskulatur anspricht (beim Laufen etwas mehr an Muskeln)
entscheidend ist aber um auch einer Muskelverkürzung vorzubeugen die negativen Muskel mit zu trainieren wie z.B. die hinteren Beinmuskeln.
dafür geh ich ins studio, macht sicher bei weitem nicht so viel Spaß wie Biken, muss aber sein  

wie ist das mit Freitag Biken wer hat Zeit  ?

@Lucafabian
dann ist dein Bike ok, war also nur ein Kratzer


----------



## caroka (5. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> @Lucafabian
> seit Sonntag ohne Kippe wie sieht es bei dir aus


Wow, find ich super  .......alle Achtung


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Macht alleine einfach keinen Spass.



sag sowas nicht ...
ab und an brauche ich das auch mal. je nach stimmung beispielsweise mit musik oder wie gestern einfach mal ne richtig schnelle speedrunde.
sowas fährt man besser alleine, dabei haste eh keine luft zum quatschen


----------



## caroka (5. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> sag sowas nicht ...
> ab und an brauche ich das auch mal. je nach stimmung beispielsweise mit musik oder wie gestern einfach mal ne richtig schnelle speedrunde.
> sowas fährt man besser alleine, dabei haste eh keine luft zum quatschen


OK, ich nehm den Kopf wieder hoch.


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das mit Freitag Biken wer hat Zeit  ?


Bin dabei.


----------



## caroka (5. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei.


Ich kann aber nur Nachmittags, so ab 15:00 Uhr, wäre optimal. 
@Bergwelle
Das ist keine Provokation. Ich führe halt nur ein erfolgreiches kleines Familienunternehmen und erfolgreiche Chefs haben immer Zeit und Ruhe und Freitagabend sind die bei Geschäftsessen  
OK, ich weiß, da können die meisten nicht. Dann fahr ich halt wieder alleine.


----------



## T. J. (5. September 2006)

@caroka: hast du jetzt eine Lampe? 

LG, Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann aber nur Nachmittags, so ab 15:00 Uhr, wäre optimal.


Es gibt wohl Biker, die manchmal lieber zwischen einzelnen Adrenalinschüben, als beim Gerschäftsessen klönen...


----------



## caroka (5. September 2006)

T. J. schrieb:
			
		

> @caroka: hast du jetzt eine Lampe?


 Nein, mein Auto war zur Reparatur. Die Lampe ist wieder in einige Entfernung gerückt.


			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt wohl Biker, die manchmal lieber zwischen einzelnen Adrenalinschüben, als beim Gerschäftsessen klönen...


Als Biker zwischen Adrenalinschüben und als Chefin beim Geschäftsessen und .....


----------



## arkonis (5. September 2006)

ich bin für um 15.00 Uhr fahren, mir ist das auch ganz recht weil den Tag über im dunklen klimatisierten Büro zu hocken ist irgenwie frustierend (vor allen wo es die letzten Wochen so sch****** Wetter war und jetzt da meine volle Arbeitswoche beginnt die Sonne scheint und die Temperaturen steigen  + 3x  + 20!x  )

wer macht den Guide? freiwillige vor


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin für um 15.00 Uhr fahren, ...


meinst Du das ernst? Da ist es doch noch ewig hell!?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. September 2006)

Trotzdem wär ich auch für 15:00 zu haben
Könne die Staatsdiener auch schom so früh?

Gruss


----------



## arkonis (5. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> meinst Du das ernst? Da ist es doch noch ewig hell!?



genau eben deswegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. September 2006)

Arachne

sag mal was


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem wär ich auch für 15:00 zu haben
> Könne die Staatsdiener auch schom so früh?


Puuh, ja, die könnten sich das so einrichten.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. September 2006)

Staatsdiener sind jetzt auch bestimmt schon Zuhause und nicht wie ich noch auf der A*****

Aber dann legen wir mal Freitag 15:00 fest.

Fährst Du morgen mit den Verrückten?


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Arachne
> 
> sag mal was


Bin noch auf der A....., wir hatten einen Server-Ausfall...  Geh` jetzt aber!


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst Du morgen mit den Verrückten


Äääh, ja, ich bin dabei!  
oder wie meintest Du das?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. September 2006)

Ich geh jetzt auch,
hab genug
S***** A***** den Einsatz kann ja keiner bezahlen


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh jetzt auch,
> hab genug
> S***** A***** den Einsatzt kann ja keiner bezahlen


tut bei uns auch keiner...


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2006)

freitag wird bei mir wohl nix werden, genauso wie die nächsten zwo wochen wahrscheinlich nicht. a***** ist echt manchmal zum kotzen. bei uns geht es jetzt mit den herbstmessen und beranstaltungen los, sodass ich wahrscheinlich immer nur recht kurzfristig teilnehmen kann, da man großartig planen definitiv vergessen kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. September 2006)

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem und wollte mal wissen wie das bei Euch ist. Das mit dem Bike wird bei mir irgendwie von Tag zu Tag schlimmer. Meine Frau und auch schon die Kinder meckern das ich nur noch interesse zeige wenn es um Biken geht. Irgendwie haben Sie da ja recht, ich selbst merk auch das mich nur noch Themen, die damit zu tun haben, interessieren. Tagsüber kann ich mich nur kurz davon ablenken. Unterhaltungen mit mir führen zwangsläufig auf das Thema zu. Alles andere ist mir ziemlich egal. Beim Einschlafen denk ich an tolle Abfahrten, beim Aufwachen ist Biken immer noch das Hauptthema. Die Familie fühlt sich inzwischen etwas vernachlässigt, was ja auch zu verstehen ist.

Geht es Euch da genauso, oder hab nur ich das Problem?

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2006)

Ich habe mal einen halbdokumentarischen Spielfilm über dieses Thema gesehen. Du bist da also kein Sonderfall. Vor allem Personen unseres Alters sollen davon betroffen sein. Das Thema wurde teils witzig und teils sehr dramatisch (bis zur Trennung) dargestellt. Leider wurden keine Lösungen angeboten. Auch ich beschäftige mich derzeit sehr intensiv mit Allem rund ums Radfahren. Ich kann also nachvollziehen, dass es sehr schwierig sein kann die Familie und die Rad-Begeisterung unter einen Hut zu bringen. Da ich jedoch weiß, wie Du zu Deiner Familie stehst, glaube ich, dass Du die besten Voraussetzungen zu einer tragbaren Lösung mitbringst! Was nicht heißt, dass es einfach wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lokalhorst (6. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da ein kleines Problem und wollte mal wissen wie das bei Euch ist. Das mit dem Bike wird bei mir irgendwie von Tag zu Tag schlimmer. Meine Frau und auch schon die Kinder meckern das ich nur noch interesse zeige wenn es um Biken geht. Irgendwie haben Sie da ja recht, ich selbst merk auch das mich nur noch Themen, die damit zu tun haben, interessieren. Tagsüber kann ich mich nur kurz davon ablenken. Unterhaltungen mit mir führen zwangsläufig auf das Thema zu. Alles andere ist mir ziemlich egal. Beim Einschlafen denk ich an tolle Abfahrten, beim Aufwachen ist Biken immer noch das Hauptthema. Die Familie fühlt sich inzwischen etwas vernachlässigt, was ja auch zu verstehen ist.
> 
> Geht es Euch da genauso, oder hab nur ich das Problem?
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



Das ich wieder solo bin, hat auch mit dem bike zu tun. Allerdings nicht nur! Wenn der Rest stimmt, dann sollte eine Partnerschaft das verkraften können. Tip ist: Beziehe (auf sanfte Weise) Deine Familie mit ein. Nimm sie mit auf schöne Touren, die auch ihrem Leistungsstand entsprechen (da mußt du dich allerdings zurück nehmen). So werden sie hoffentlich mehr Verständis für Dein Hobby aufbringen. Andere Möglichkeit: lege dir neu Hobbies zu, so dass du dann auch darüber sprichst und dich damit beschäftigst. Idealerweise solche Hobbies, die du mit deiner Familie teilen kannst. Was nicht heißt, du sollst in Zukunft alles mit Deiner Familie machen. Ich bin ausdrüklich ein Fan davon, dass man sich auch mal mit anderen Leuten treffen und mit anderen Dingen beschäftigen muß um den Kopf wieder frei zu bekommen und sich auf seine Familie zu freuen. 
Es ist nicht leicht die Mischung zu finden zwischen eigenem Wohlbefinden und BedürfnißBefriedigung der Familie. Bei Dir scheint eine leichte Verschiebung in Richtung Familie nötig zu sein. 

Ihr Dr Dr Rer Nat Diplom Psychologe SozialPädagoge
IronHorst


----------



## Lucafabian (6. September 2006)

@Lokalhorst
Zuallerstmal, ein anderes Hobby ist natürlich inaktzeptabel.
Die Familie vom Biken zu überzeugen, ich weis nicht, dazu ist dieses Thema, glaub ich zumindest, schon zu negativ behaftet. 
Mit geht es bei meiner Frage auch nicht in erster Linie um die Familie und die Probleme die durchs Biken in dieser enstehen, sondern ganz allgemein ob sich das Biken auch bei anderen so im Kopf "festgefressen" hat und sämtliche anderen Themen aus diesem zu verdrängen versucht.

Trotzdem herzlichen dank an Dr Dr Rer Nat Diplom Psychologe SozialPädagoge
IronHorst  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2006)

bei mir isses mittlerweile auch so, dass biken oder die teilung der leidenschaft im netz nen erheblichen stellenwert in meinem leben erreicht hat. mit der partnerschaft und nem job wie meinem wirds dann teilweise doppelt schwer. ich versuche meine freundin davon zu überzeugen, dass das eben notwendig ist und der bezihung auch zuträglich ist, den kopf frei zu bekommne und evtl auch das ein oder andere erfolgserlebnis zu haben. funktioniert bisweilen ganz gut, konfliktew kanns aber immer mal geben.


----------



## fUEL (6. September 2006)

Hallo Lucafabian. 

Da Dich ja wohl so was interessiert hier mal was zum lesen:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=191210&page=3&highlight=Fahrradkrank  Viel Spaß Frank 





			
				Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da ein kleines Problem und wollte mal wissen wie das bei Euch ist. Das mit dem Bike wird bei mir irgendwie von Tag zu Tag schlimmer. Meine Frau und auch schon die Kinder meckern das ich nur noch interesse zeige wenn es um Biken geht. Irgendwie haben Sie da ja recht, ich selbst merk auch das mich nur noch Themen, die damit zu tun haben, interessieren. Tagsüber kann ich mich nur kurz davon ablenken. Unterhaltungen mit mir führen zwangsläufig auf das Thema zu. Alles andere ist mir ziemlich egal. Beim Einschlafen denk ich an tolle Abfahrten, beim Aufwachen ist Biken immer noch das Hauptthema. Die Familie fühlt sich inzwischen etwas vernachlässigt, was ja auch zu verstehen ist.
> 
> Geht es Euch da genauso, oder hab nur ich das Problem?
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## missmarple (6. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Mit geht es bei meiner Frage auch nicht in erster Linie um die Familie und die Probleme die durchs Biken in dieser enstehen, sondern ganz allgemein ob sich das Biken auch bei anderen so im Kopf "festgefressen" hat und sämtliche anderen Themen aus diesem zu verdrängen versucht.



Was mich angeht definitiv: JA!!! Das "nicht-radelnde" Umfeld ist da allerdings eher verständnislos, wodurch sich der Kreis - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen - mehr und mehr ausdünnt... Auf der Arbeit gibt's auch noch einen Kollegen, der gern biken geht und wenn ich mit dem mal zusammensitz geht's halt auch nur darum, worüber die anderen Kollegen wiederum auch nur die Augen verrollen. 

Ansonsten ist das mit ner Familie halt schon ein bisschen schwieriger... Ich hatte mal "vorübergehend" eine, allerdings mit etwas anderer Problematik: wir waren beide so (ergo: schonmal ein Problem weniger...  ), die Kids allerdings nicht - da hiess es dann auch des öfteren mal "Ihr immer mit euren Rädern - jetzt geht das wieder los". Ist halt schwierig, das alles unter einen Hut zu bringen... Ich drück Dir jedenfalls die Daumen, dass Du eine für dich akzeptable Lösung findest - vielleicht könnt Ihr ja trotz "negativer Behaftung" hin und wieder familientaugliche Touren machen, an der alle Spass haben?! Bei Kids können Wald-/Feldweg-Fahrten mit hohem Pfützenfaktor Wunder wirken...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lucafabian.
> 
> Da Dich ja wohl so was interessiert hier mal was zum lesen:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=191210&page=3&highlight=Fahrradkrank  Viel Spaß Frank



Den hatte ich ganz vergessen, obwohl ich dort sogar schon gepostet hatte. War aber schön mal wieder reinzuschauen.   Fuel

Trotzdessen besteht natürlich ein Unterschied zu diesem Forum, hier kenn ich die meisten und kann dadurch die Aussagen auch besser einschätzen.


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2006)

@Lucafabian
Anhand Deiner Beiträge zu diesem Thema bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob Du es ernst genug nimmst!? Wenn Deine Radbegeisterung schon Unwillen hervorruft, scheint es mir recht ernst zu sein. Da würde ich es nicht nur als Hilfreich empfinden Gleichgesinnte/Betroffene zu finden, sondern auch Lösungsstrategien zu diskutieren und anzunehmen. (Und wenn sie auch von einem Prof. Dr. rer. nat kommen  )

Das zum Thema von einem Betroffenen nicht Leidensgenossen, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. September 2006)

Die Probleme in der Familie sind bisher nur temporär und werden *auch in Zukunft *nur temporär sein, sprich wenn ein Sündenbock gesucht wird bietet sich das Thema Bike geradezu an. Ich denke das ist eine Eifersuchtsgeschichte, das weibliche Geschlecht besitzt in dieser Beziehung, zumindest in unserer, eine größere Anfälligkeit dem gegenüber.
Eines muß ich aber doch mal klarstellen. Meine Beziehung ist und wird auch in Zukunft nicht durchs Biken in irgendeinerweise gefährdet werden. Die Konsequenz wäre sonst selbstverständlich der Verkauf vom Bike und die Aufgabe meines Hobbys. Ich hab ja vor mit meiner Frau alt und grau zu werden.  
Soviel dazu. Im Bezug auf den Freundeskreis seh ich das jedoch anders. Diese Beziehungen besitzen nicht die gleiche Wertigkeit wie die zur Familie und gehen daher immmer mehr vor die Hunde. Dafür kommen aber auch immer neue Freunde hinzu, es sind halt jetzt zunehemend oder zumindest von meiner Seite nur Bikeinteressierte. Ein paar meiner alten, die wirklich guten, sind mir aber erhalten geblieben.
So genug geschwafelt, also bei wem hat sich das Biken genauso im Kopf festgefressen wie bei mir?


----------



## arkonis (6. September 2006)

sag mal was dir am Biken gefällt  am Anfang hat das etwas negativ gewirkt aber ich glaube du willst wissen was uns am Biken Spaß macht.  
klar Biken macht Spaß, ich habe selbst schon einige Sportarten gemacht,  aber nur beim Biken hast du die möglichkeit in der unmittelbaren Nähe Sport zu machen und das im Wald, in der Natur, was mir sehr wichtig ist.
Im Unterschied zu den Angeboten in Lokalen Vereinen die sehr rar sind und wo sich so lokalpatriotische Selbstdarsteller die Hand geben (sorry ist nicht überall so, aber das ist meine Erfahrung), haben wir eine wie ich meine gesunde Gemeinschaft von Sportlern. 
wo ich gestern wieder bei einem dieser kommerziellen teueren Studio war, ist mir auch klar geworden wie wichtig es ist einen von gemeinschaft geprägten Sport auszuführen und selbst mitzugestalten.
Zugegeben viel unterhalte ich mich nicht mit den "Nichtbikern" über das Thema Biken, es ist auch schwer jemanden zu vermitteln SONNTAG um 8:00 Uhr aufzustehen oder bei REGEN stundenlang zu Biken, oder bei DUNKELHEIT im WALD zu fahren. dazu noch die Verletzungen etc.. von der Technik versteht ein Laie doch sowieso nichts geschweige denn es besteht Interesse  an diesem Thema.

Aber das gehört dazu und was das "Abschalten" betrifft ist das Biken gut geeignet, um dem Alltag zu entkommen, aufzutanken, aber es sollte nicht ganz den Mittelpunkt stellen.
Freunde, Party, Mädels, Musik, Kultur, Arbeit, faulenzen, andere Hobbys usw. usw. sind auch wichtig und das geht nur wenn das mit dem "Abschalten" klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. September 2006)

Puuuh, bei Dir, arkonis, hört es sich so an, als ob Du Unmengen Zeit hast all diese Sachen die Du da aufzählst zu machen. Ich habe da mit Arbeit, mindestens dreimal die Woche Radfahren und Haushalt eigentlich schon fast mein Zeitlimit erreicht. Ab und an mal Tanzen, Essen, Trinken, oder zu einem Spieleabend gehen ist zwar noch drin, aber eher die Ausnahme. In meinem Alter braucht man auch ab und zu einen Ruhetag!  

@Lucafabian: Für mich war es überhaupt kein Geschwafel! Es bringt mir Deine Motivation für dieses Thema etwas näher. D.h. ich kann eher versuchen Dir zu antworten, als nur drum herum zu schwafeln. 

Wie schon erwähnt, dreht sich bei mir derzeit auch sehr viel ums Biken. Ich hatte schon öfter Phasen, in welchen ich mich sehr intensiv mit einem Thema beschäftigte. Irgendwie hatte ich da noch nie Probleme mit, kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass andere damit größere Probleme hatten. (Größere im Sinne von "immer wieder auftretend") Ich habe die Freiheit das Ganze in vollen Zügen zu genießen!!!  Der limitierende Faktor ist erst/nur der Etat. Immerhin habe ich meine Begeisterung derzeit derartig im Griff, dass ich mich da nicht zu sehr übernehme.


----------



## m.a.t. (6. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> So genug geschwafelt, also bei wem hat sich das Biken genauso im Kopf festgefressen wie bei mir?


Bin auch betroffen. Gründen wir eine Selbsthilfegruppe? Am schlimmsten ist es bei mir, wenn ich im Büro bei schönstem Wetter meinen Blick von der A**** hebe, einen super Blick auf den Taunus habe und weiss, dass ich nicht vor 20:00 raus komme.  
Was mich zur Zeit am meisten beschäftigt: Wo bekomme ich weisse (!) Specialized Rib Cage Flaschenhalter her. Das macht mich wahnsinnig. Helft mir, bitte! 
ciao, matthias


----------



## arkonis (6. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Puuuh, bei Dir, arkonis, hört es sich so an, als ob Du Unmengen Zeit hast all diese Sachen die Du da aufzählst zu machen. Ich habe da mit Arbeit, mindestens dreimal die Woche Radfahren und Haushalt eigentlich schon fast mein Zeitlimit erreicht. Ab und an mal Tanzen, Essen, Trinken, oder zu einem Spieleabend gehen ist zwar noch drin, aber eher die Ausnahme. In meinem Alter braucht man auch ab und zu einen Ruhetag!
> 
> @Lucafabian: Für mich war es überhaupt kein Geschwafel! Es bringt mir Deine Motivation für dieses Thema etwas näher. D.h. ich kann eher versuchen Dir zu antworten, als nur drum herum zu schwafeln.
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt, dreht sich bei mir derzeit auch sehr viel ums Biken. Ich hatte schon öfter Phasen, in welchen ich mich sehr intensiv mit einem Thema beschäftigte. Irgendwie hatte ich da noch nie Probleme mit, kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass andere damit größere Probleme hatten. (Größere im Sinne von "immer wieder auftretend") Ich habe die Freiheit das Ganze in vollen Zügen zu genießen!!!  Der limitierende Faktor ist erst/nur der Etat. Immerhin habe ich meine Begeisterung derzeit derartig im Griff, dass ich mich da nicht zu sehr übernehme.



das geht nur weil ich kein TV habe. aber alles gleichzeitig geht nicht, es sollte nur aussagen, dass sich die Prioritäten immer ändern. Umschalten ist wichtig.


----------



## fUEL (7. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Den hatte ich ganz vergessen, obwohl ich dort sogar schon gepostet hatte. War aber schön mal wieder reinzuschauen.   Fuel
> 
> Trotzdessen besteht natürlich ein Unterschied zu diesem Forum, hier kenn ich die meisten und kann dadurch die Aussagen auch besser einschätzen.



Moin, also das war ja nicht als Kritik gemeint sondern sollte Dir den Eindruck vermittteln wie groß die Gemeinde der "Fahrradkranken" ist. 
Ich werd ja auch häufig so tituliert. Ich sollte mir auch abgewöhnen meiner Frau gegenüber zu sagen wenn ich irgendeinen Hang, eine Treppe eine Landschaft etc. toll zum Biken fände. 

Mittlerweile kommt Sie mir zuvor und sagt :Ich weiß, da könnte man toll radfahren etc......

Lassen wir uns nicht be - irren und biken weiter...
Gruß Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, also das war ja nicht als Kritik gemeint sondern sollte Dir den Eindruck vermittteln wie groß die Gemeinde der "Fahrradkranken" ist.


Moin Frank,
genau so hab ich es auch verstanden, es hilft ja schon wenn man weis das man nicht alleine mit seiner Sucht dasteht  
... und Daheim gehts mir so wie Dir.  

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Erdi01 (7. September 2006)

bei mir kommt außer der Fahrradsucht auch noch die Markensucht dazu ...

ich lasse nur Wasser und CD an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. September 2006)

*meld*
wo ist denn diese Selbsthilfegruppe  
bin nämlich auch vom Bike-Virus infiziert. Richtig schlimm war es mitte letzen Jahres, da fingen sogar die Bike-Kollegen an negativ drauf zu reagieren. In jedem Satz war mind. 2x das Wort "Fahrrad" oder "Bike"  nachdem ich aber nur! negative Resonanz bekam sprach ich einfach fast nix mehr unter den Leuten...war dann irgendwann egal was ich sagen wollte, wurde nur noch verar*cht. Als ich dann Anfang des Jahres das Canyon kaufte und die sche*ß Mandelentzündung hatte und 11 Wochen!!! nicht drauf konnte hatte ich zeitweiße so Motivationsschübe...teilweiße hab ich mich dann an den PC gehockt und mit dem Autoroutenplaner irrwitzige Touren ausgearbeitet - das hat wenigstens ein bisschen geholfen.
Seit ich wieder fahren kann bin ich nur noch motiviert - nicht mehr übermotiviert. Mitlerweile ist auch sämtliches Komunikationsbedürfnis bei den Kollegen verschwunden...ich brauch nicht mal was zu sagen und werde schon ver*rscht mit "Fahrrad" - nur wenn sie mal wieder was nicht auf die Reihe bekommen sind sie plötzlich ganz nett und ernst... naja, egal. Die werden auch noch erwachsen (der schlimmste ist ja erst 24...)  
Und ich denke auch nicht mehr immer und nur ans Biken...zwischendrin sind immer mal ein paar Mädelz in den Gedanken  - ändert aber nix dran das ich bei ner schönen Treppe oder nem Bild von ner schönen Gegend ans Biken denken muss...
Meine Mutter hingegen ist froh das ich endlich was gefunden habe was mir richtig spass macht, geht mir einfach viel besser seit ich öfter fahre (speziell seit ich mit euch gefahren bin ist ihr das aufgefallen, war Samstags oder allgemein am Tag danach immer bestens gelaunt).
Ihr seit also nicht alleine - oder bin ich nicht alleine...ist ja auch egal


----------



## PaleRider (8. September 2006)

ich bin definitiv betroffen.  Bike magazines everywhere,  jede menge MTB forums, constantly looking at new parts.  I have part information memorized...its sick.  Es wird immer schlimmer....   Mittlerweile kommt Sie mir zuvor und sagt :Ich weiß, da könnte man toll radfahren etc......


Hahaha das kenne ich auch!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. September 2006)

@Arkonis
Wieso gibts von Dir keinen Eintrag für Morgen?

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## arkonis (9. September 2006)

stimmt ganz vergessen


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2006)

Man hab ich ne Wut im Bauch wegen den Bildern
Hab sogar nochmal Kippen gekauft


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2006)

Sind doch nette Bilder!  Wieso hast Du da Wut im Bauch?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2006)

Weil ich seit 18:30 da gesessen hab bis Sie zu sehen waren

und wie bring ich jetzt Ordnung in mein Fotoalbum?
Da herscht das reinste Caos
Kann mann da auch Bilder Löschen, oder in ein Benutzeralbum verschieben?


----------



## arkonis (10. September 2006)

jo das geht, indem du auf das Bild klickst und dann auf Foto ändern gehst.

dieser Link foto ändern ist aber schwer zu finden


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2006)

Dann sags halt wo ich Ihn finde  

Ne doch nicht hab Ihn schon gefunden,
wenn ich das Foto jetzt verschiebe, stimmt der Url dann noch?


----------



## arkonis (10. September 2006)

hier







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2006)

Du bist unersetzlich, aber wie gesagt ich hatte ihn schon gefunden  


Gruss


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Man hab ich ne Wut im Bauch wegen den Bildern
> Hab sogar nochmal Kippen gekauft


Da fällt mir das HB-Männchen von früher (so ca. 1970) ein . 
Hey, wie Du vorhin angerufen hast, klangs Du noch nicht so genervt.  .
Mal schaun was es zu sehen gibt.... bis die Tage.
Edit: Die Premiere schaut doch sehr gut aus. Gute Nacht.


----------



## caroka (11. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

@Lucafabian
Ich hab mich sehr über die Bilder gefreut. Dank Dir und den anderen für Euren Einsatz.


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2006)

Hallo,
habt ihr euch heute etwas vom Spessart erholen können? Ich hatte es jedenfalls vor. Bis dann mein Schwager anrief... Seid ihr schon mal mit einem Läufer Rad gefahren? Mein Schwager hat bisher das Rad noch nicht so oft angefaßt, hat aber vom intensiven Lauftraining eine super Kondition. Dementsprechend hat er mich anfangs ziemlich gescheucht! Und wenn es ihm zu steil wurde, ist er einfach abgestiegen und fahrradschiebend mir davongelaufen...  Klar, bergab sah das dann ganz anders aus.  Ganz am Ende, als ich mir keine Kraft mehr einteilen mußte, habe ich es dann endlich auch bergauf geschafft mehr zu drücken.  (35,4 km, 718 Hm, 17,6 km/h, 2h1' Fahrtzeit, nach 2h5' wieder zurück!!!!!!! (nix Pausen  )) <- war vielleicht der größte Unterschied zu unseren Gepflogenheiten.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2006)

Dein Schwager scheint ja wirklich nicht ohne zu sein.

Jetzt ist dann allerdings wirklich fuels Vorschlag in die Tat umzusetzen und Dein Rahmen wird zu 2/3 mit Gießharz aufgefüllt, da gibts auch keine Wiederworte, Freitag spätestens am Sonntag wird das in die Tat umgesetzt. 17,6 er Schnitt, irgendwo höhrt der Spaß ja auf. 

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2006)

Laß mal rechnen: wenn ich die 17,6 km/h bei den Taunus-Trails hätte halten können, wäre ich immer noch `ne dreiviertel Stunde hinter den Schnellsten angekommen!  Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich ja noch eine weitere halbe Stunde länger brauchte...
Und überhaupt: Was ist mit den Rahmen von T.J., Crazy-Racer, arkonis und so??? Bei nur ich protestier` ich!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2006)

T.J. muß ohne Luft fahren
Cracy Racer muß mich ziehen
und Arkonis zieht den MTK-Cube

Am Ende der Steigung müssen alle 4 schnellen stehenbleiben und warten bist MTK-Cube und Ich oben sind. Ich denk das ist ein vernünftiger Kompromis, oder hast Du nen besseren Vorschlag?


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> .... Und überhaupt: Was ist mit den Rahmen von T.J., Crazy-Racer, arkonis und so??? Bei nur ich protestier` ich!


Wir werden ein Mindeststartgewicht von 95 kg. einführen (ohne Bike!), was vereinzelt zu Trinkrucksäcken bis zu 30 Liter führen kann  .
Diese sollten mit einem guten Roten gefüllt werden; nicht das im Rahmen des üblichen G'schwätzes der Mund trocken wird . Weitere sachdienliche Vorschläge ?


----------



## arkonis (11. September 2006)

also mein Rahmen ist so schwer, als ob der aus Stahl gefertigt wurde  .
Dazu noch 3 Liter Trinkblase und 1 Kilo zeugs.
ich sehe zwar schlank aus, aber die schweren definierten Muskeln machen auch noch viel aus, also Arachne du bist eindeutig im Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> T.J. muß ohne Luft fahren


hast Du ihn bisher schon mal (schwer) atmen sehen?


			
				Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Cracy Racer muß mich ziehen


beim Wheely! Und Du paßt auf, dass nicht wieder was passiert...


			
				Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> und Arkonis zieht den MTK-Cube


im Spurt! MTK-Cube muß `nen Zeitfahr-Helm tragen.



			
				Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende der Steigung müssen alle 4 schnellen stehenbleiben und warten bist MTK-Cube und Ich oben sind. Ich denk das ist ein vernünftiger Kompromis, oder hast Du nen besseren Vorschlag?


ich mach` Bilder! Viel besser, oder!


----------



## caroka (11. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden ein Mindeststartgewicht von 95 kg. einführen (ohne Bike!), was vereinzelt zu Trinkrucksäcken bis zu 30 Liter führen kann  .


95 kg????
Da müsste ich ja immer mit 'nem Sack Zement rumgurken
Wie sieht den das aus und außerdem kann ich dann nicht mehr quasseln.


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> ....im Spurt! MTK-Cube muß `nen Zeitfahr-Helm tragen. ...


Was soll ich bei meiner Haarpracht mit nem Zeitfahrhelm     (ist doch schon so glatt genug bzw. Helm wäre nur überflüssiges Gewicht)


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> 95 kg????
> Da müsste ich ja immer mit 'nem Sack Zement rumgurken
> Wie sieht den das aus und außerdem kann ich dann nicht mehr quasseln.


Jetzt kannst Du Dir vielleicht in etwa vorstellen, was ich bergauf durchmache    

EDIT: Du mußt den Zement ja nicht im Mund lagern.


----------



## caroka (11. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden ein Mindeststartgewicht von 95 kg. einführen (ohne Bike!), was vereinzelt zu Trinkrucksäcken bis zu 30 Liter führen kann  .
> Diese sollten mit einem guten Roten gefüllt werden; nicht das im Rahmen des üblichen G'schwätzes der Mund trocken wird . Weitere sachdienliche Vorschläge ?


Das mit dem Roten könnte man sich ja mal überlegen.


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> ...und außerdem kann ich dann nicht mehr quasseln


Da, noch so ein Beispiel: Wenn ich beim Rad fahren noch die Kraft zum Quasseln hätte, könntet ihr vielleicht über Sanktionen nachdenken!



			
				MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ...Diese sollten mit einem guten Roten gefüllt werden...


Du hast richtig gute Ideen!  Ich sehe uns schon die ganze Nacht quatschen. (Bei 5 km Fahrleistung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (11. September 2006)

aber man muss schon sagen was der MTK_Cube leistet ist schon eine Leistung


----------



## caroka (11. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kannst Du Dir vielleicht in etwa vorstellen, was ich bergauf durchmache


Ohhhh!


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> aber man muss schon sagen was der MTK_Cube leistet ist schon eine Leistung


Ja, finde ich auch. Da kann nur einer mit so richtig definierten Muskeln aushelfen!!! 


			
				caroka schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da müsste ich ja immer mit 'nem Sack Zement rumgurken...


Hmmm, ein Sack Zement wiegt 50kg, 95 minus 50 sind... ---    --- Das nächste Mal, bringe ich Dir einen Sack Essen mit!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. September 2006)

L*u*c*a*f*a*b*i**a**n**: * liest Du noch oder schläfts Du schon ??? is grad so unterhaltsam hier...


----------



## caroka (11. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, finde ich auch. Da kann nur einer mit so richtig definierten Muskeln aushelfen!!!


.......und breiten Schultern


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2006)

Nicht so laut, meine Frau schläft!

Das mit dem roten sollten wir als Test für den nächsten Freitag mal ausprobiern. Da verschwimmen dann auch die definierten, die Trails werden flüssiger und wir brauchen bei der Geschwindigkeit auch keine Lupine


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht so laut, meine Frau schläft!
> 
> Das mit dem roten sollten wir als Test für den nächsten Freitag mal ausprobiern. Da verschwimmen dann auch die definierten, die Trails werden flüssiger und wir brauchen bei der Geschwindigkeit auch keine Lupine


Tip: Mit grauer Schrift wird's noch ein bischen leiser...


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wir brauchen bei der Geschwindigkeit auch keine Lupine


Stimmt, wir alle werden selbst so breit strahlen... 

 Ätsch, ich hab`die 150, ich hab`die 150,...


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> aber man muss schon sagen was der MTK_Cube leistet ist schon eine Leistung





			
				caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Ohhhh!





			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, finde ich auch. Da kann nur einer mit so richtig definierten Muskeln aushelfen!!!





			
				caroka schrieb:
			
		

> .......und breiten Schultern



Darf ich mich und/oder Arkonis nun kollektiv verar...t fühlen ?


----------



## arkonis (11. September 2006)

bei mir schläft nur die Katz und die wird gleich vom Sofa geschnickt 
muss mal den Abflug machen man hört morgen. 
Adieu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2006)

Also damit steht fest,
ohh, eben höhr ich was, sie wird doch nicht wach sein
damit steht fest das ich mal ne Flasche vom guten Roten mitbring
Ich geh gleich mal in den Keller und teste schon mal welchen


----------



## caroka (11. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, finde ich auch. Da kann nur einer mit so richtig definierten Muskeln aushelfen!!!
> 
> Hmmm, ein Sack Zement wiegt 50kg, 95 minus 50 sind... ---    --- Das nächste Mal, bringe ich Dir einen Sack Essen mit!!!


 
Du misst den Worten einer Blondine so viel Bedeutung bei.
Du, als Mann, solltest wissen, dass ein Sack Zement keine 50 KG mehr hat, dass war mal, ......Männer....


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich mich und/oder Arkonis nun kollektiv verar...t fühlen ?


Ach mann, da versucht man einmal (hochkonzentriert) (ehrlich) nett zu sein und Du glaubst es einem nicht.  



			
				caroka schrieb:
			
		

> ...Du, als Mann, solltest wissen, dass ein Sack Zement keine 50 KG mehr hat, dass war mal, ......Männer....


wiegt der jetzt etwa noch mehr????


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Also damit steht fest,
> ohh, eben höhr ich was, sie wird doch nicht wach sein
> damit steht fest das ich mal ne Flasche vom guten Roten mitbring
> Ich geh gleich mal in den Keller und teste schon mal welchen


Na hoffentlich muß Sie Dich nicht morgen im Keller wecken  ...
Gute Nacht; bis demnächst in diesem Theater (ich möchte heute mal mehr als 5 Std schlafen).


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2006)

da binnn issch             wieder, isch gllllllaub diie            vieertre Fllahcse  is die     rischvtiishce.   ischc   glkuab ihc versucht jetzt inns BEttt    ZU        kooooooomen, 
Angelischa hol misch  doch maksl  hochh


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Du misst den Worten einer Blondine so viel Bedeutung bei.
> Du, als Mann, solltest wissen, dass ein Sack Zement keine 50 KG mehr hat, dass war mal, ......Männer....


(Dasletztewortamabendhabenwollenmodusan) Es gibt zunehmend Miss-Bikes; aber von Miss-Zementsäcken mit vllt. 10 kg. habe ich noch nix gehört  (Dasletztewortamabendhabenwollenmodusaus)


----------



## caroka (11. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> da binnn issch             wieder, isch gllllllaub diie            vieertre Fllahcse  is die     rischvtiishce.   ischc   glkuab ihc versucht jetzt inns BEttt    ZU        kooooooomen,


   

Edit: Hab ja nix gesacht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> .... Angelischa hol misch  doch maksl  hochh


*grau und klein* scheiben Lucafabian, *grau+klein* sonst weckst Du noch die Nachbarn auf mit Deinem Brunftgeschreie. 
P.S. dann bring halt die fünfte Flasche auch noch mit, kann ja ned so schlecht neben der vierten gewesen sein...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2006)

Diiiiie läässsst ,,,,,imch       einnnnffach hierrrrr  lliiiiiie´gean


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Hab ja nix gesacht.


Ei gut, denn sach isch ach nix mehr.  Und wenn, würde ich Lucafabian bitten noch Ebbes für Freitag aufzuheben!


----------



## T. J. (11. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> T.J. muß ohne Luft fahren



Aber auch ohne Bremse (ist eh immer irgendwas dran kaputt). In Verbindung mit genug Rotem klappt's dann auch mal bergab


----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

Psssst...... T.J. leise, die Anderen schlafen schon.


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Psssst...... T.J. leise, die Anderen schlafen schon.


Wer schläft hier?
Gute Nacht!  (ich darf wieder was sagen, weil wir haben heute schon morgen!)



			
				T.J. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch ohne Bremse (ist eh immer irgendwas dran kaputt).


Nein, nicht schon wieder!? Bei unserer Begegnung im Spessart?


----------



## bluemountain66 (12. September 2006)

ich nich !!! aber irgenwie is der plausch auch nich das grüne vom ei ...

falls ein ei was grünes besitzt ^^ 

naja


----------



## T. J. (12. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Psssst...... T.J. leise, die Anderen schlafen schon.



Ich glaub' nicht, dass ich L.F.jetzt noch aufwecken kann.  

Guat's Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T. J. (12. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, nicht schon wieder!? Bei unserer Begegnung im Spessart?




Ich hatte sie nach dem Wechsel der Beläge hinten ein wenig "unästhetisch" aber durchaus funktionell montiert, was dann L.F. bei der Tour aufgefallen ist. Bei meinem "Anschiebeversuch" ist nüscht passiert.


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Psssst...... T.J. leise, die Anderen schlafen schon.



*auchmalwiedermeinensenfdazugebenwollenmodusan* Also ich schlaf auch noch nicht! *auchmalwiederundsoweitermodusaus*

Insomniac-Grüsse...


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2006)

bluemountain66 schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber irgenwie is der plausch auch nich das grüne vom ei ...


Jaaa, ... war ein bisschen insidrig; für mich nett und lustig
wird auch wieder anders! 



			
				T.J. schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bei meinem "Anschiebeversuch" ist nüscht passiert.  ...


Gut!


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> *auchmalwiedermeinensenfdazugebenwollenmodusan* Also ich schlaf auch noch nicht! *auchmalwiederundsoweitermodusaus*
> 
> Insomniac-Grüsse...


Aaaah, jetzt weiß ich es! Du bist wach, wenn wir schlafen und schläfst, wenn wir fahren. Eigentlich sehr schade! Aber, ich habe die Lösung: FREITAG!!! Da fangen wir früh an und hören spät auf. Da könntest Du jederzeit zu uns stoßen!!!


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaah, jetzt weiß ich es! Du bist wach, wenn wir schlafen und schläfst, wenn wir fahren. Eigentlich sehr schade! Aber, ich habe die Lösung: FREITAG!!! Da fangen wir früh an und hören spät auf. Da könntest Du jederzeit zu uns stoßen!!!



Das mit dem Wachsein und dem Schlafen kommt mir in der Tat manchmal so vor... Naja, das ist halt der Nachteil am Schichtdienst.  
Freitag könnte möglicherweise was werden - das hängt allerdings nicht unwesentlich davon ab, wie sehr mich mein Zahnarzt am Freitag Mittag malträtiert...


----------



## Maggo (12. September 2006)

GUTEN MORGEN!!!! AUFWACHEN, DER TAG RUFT......

was iss mit freitag? hab ich da was verpasst, von wegen früh losfahren und dann den ganzen tag! ich könnte evtl. mit.....( iss allerdings nur ne butterweiche zusage )


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2006)

Der Tag ist schon halb rum Du Schlafmütze!  

Freitag findet in jedem Fall statt, nur die Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest. Wir wollten Miss Marpel mal ne Chance geben.

Am Sonntag wollen wir mal etwas länger fahren, wie siehts da bei Dir aus?

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Sakir (12. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollten Miss Marpel mal ne Chance geben.


meinst du unsere Martina Miss Marple
oder diese missmarple....


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2006)

Nicht die Miss Marpel die mit LUPO...,
sondern die missmarpel aus Hofheim.
Allerdings ist Miss Marpel auch herzlich eingeladen und Du und Lupo auch.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Maggo (12. September 2006)

ich bin mal so frei, er meint wohl die zweitgenannte....
sonntag muss ich diese bescheuerte messe abbauen das geht bis spät in die nacht, von daher weiß ichs noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (12. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist Miss Marpel auch herzlich eingeladen und Du und Lupo auch.


danke danke danke, aber meine momentanen Arbeitszeiten lassen nur ein
sehr begrenztes Biken zu ! leider....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2006)

Freitag wird bei mir etwa ab 1500 möglich sein. 
Das mit den 95kg ohne Bike pack ich aber nicht, soviel hält der Rucksack nicht aus  mal davon abgesehen das so viel nicht reinpasst 
Sonntag könnte ich auch. Tagestour mit euch klingt gut. Aber nur wenn T.J. bergauf nen Gummiring um den Bremsgriff bekommt, das Tempo ist echt nicht mehr normal


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag wird bei mir etwa ab 1500 möglich sein.
> Das mit den 95kg ohne Bike pack ich aber nicht, soviel hält der Rucksack nicht aus  mal davon abgesehen das so viel nicht reinpasst
> Sonntag könnte ich auch. Tagestour mit euch klingt gut. Aber nur wenn T.J. bergauf nen Gummiring um den Bremsgriff bekommt, das Tempo ist echt nicht mehr normal


Das bekommen wir alles hin! Du trägst eh `nen Bleiakku mit Dir rum. Da bringe ich einfach mal so ein LKW-Teil  und Bänder zum am Körper fixieren mit! Und natürlich auch ordentlich starke Gummis für T.J.s Bremsgriffe


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das mit den 95kg ohne Bike pack ich aber nicht, soviel hält der Rucksack nicht aus  mal davon abgesehen das so viel nicht reinpasst ....


Ich bring Dir einen gescheiten, Anden-erprobten Rucksack mit, der ist für so Gewichte gemacht (riecht vielleicht ein wenig nach den 5 Tagen Inka-Trail-Wanderung ohne Duschen; aber wenn Du schnell genug fährst ....  )


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2006)

ich kann diesmal Fr. erst ab 17:00, bin jetzt der Held der Arbeit  
aber am Sonntag bin ich dabei. Ein wenig Kondition aufbauen, das ist gut und eine schöne Tour wird es sowieso wie wäre es mit Feldberg, Altkönig, Fuchstanz.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2006)

Der Carsten hat fürn Sonntag schon mal was zusammengestellt.
Basiert wohl auf nem Vorschlag vom Fuchs. Wart mal ich schau mal ob ichs finde
So da ist es, llerdings hab ich darum gebeten da wir den Trail vom vorletzten Sonntag einbauen, Arachne an dieser Stelle bitte für Arkonis von dem Trail schwärmen




Da ich noch jemanden mitbringe der nicht ganz so im Training steht könnte es sein das wir auf dem Rückweg von Eppstein aus abkürzen

Die Grafik ist übrigens direkt vom Fux übernommen


----------



## caroka (12. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Der Carsten hat fürn Sonntag schon mal was zusammengestellt.
> Basiert wohl auf nem Vorschlag vom Fuchs. Wart mal ich schau mal ob ichs finde
> So da ist es, llerdings hab ich darum gebeten da wir den Trail vom vorletzten Sonntag einbauen, Arachne an dieser Stelle bitte für Arkonis von dem Trail schwärmen
> 
> ...


Da ich ja direkt am Fuxbau wohne.........
ich bin dabei, irgentwie..........
Edit: MTK-Cube machst Du einen lmb-Eintrag?


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2006)

@arkonis: Solltest Du den Trail noch nicht kennen, bist Du noch kein Rad gefahren. Einer der schönsten Erlebnisse die unser, in dieser Hinsicht ja reicher, Taunus zu bieten hat! Jede Kündigung, Auferstehung oder sonstige Maßnahme wäre nicht übertrieben!!!

@Lucafabian: So?


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2006)

na dann komme ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. September 2006)

hey, dann mal viel spaß beim gipfel stürmen  
in dem höhenprofil fehlt übrigens der glaskopf und der "romberg" (steigung > 32 % !). irgendwie fühle ich mich dieses jahr net so fit, um die beiden berge noch zusätzlich einzubauen und das höhenprofil mal zu vervollständigen  

kann am sonntag definitv nicht, werde gerade mal mit dem bike bis zum braubachweiher kommen   ...


----------



## wondermike (13. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Der Carsten hat fürn Sonntag schon mal was zusammengestellt.
> Basiert wohl auf nem Vorschlag vom Fuchs. Wart mal ich schau mal ob ichs finde
> So da ist es, llerdings hab ich darum gebeten da wir den Trail vom vorletzten Sonntag einbauen, Arachne an dieser Stelle bitte für Arkonis von dem Trail schwärmen



Das klingt ja mal nach 'ner Tour für richtige Männer. 

Aber vielleicht darf ich ja trotzdem mitkommen.  

Habt Ihr schon was ausgemacht so von wegen Treffpunkt, Abfahrtszeit etc.?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2006)

Trag Dich hier ein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3170


Treffpunkt ist in Hofheim am Türmchen, ich kenn nicht den Namen der Strasse 
aber da wird sich noch jemand finden der Ihn kennt  

...es fahren aber auch Frauen mit, zumindest eine

Würd mich freuen wenn Du dabei wärst

so und jetzt ist Heiazeit 

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## wondermike (13. September 2006)

OK, bin eingetragen. Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch die genaue Adresse für's Navi.


----------



## sipemue (14. September 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,
dann klinke ich mich in diesen Fred doch auch mal mit einem tollen Thema ein:

Do-it-yourself-Leistungsdiagnostik!
Nachdem ich nun seit einiger Zeit glücklicher Besitzer von einem schönen Ergometer bin (dieses aber wegen dem zur Zeit geilen Wetter zum Glück noch nicht weiter benutzt habe), habe ich mir überlegt mal eine Leistungsdiagnostik selbst zu machen  
Von der Handhabe her ist es einfach, gutes+genaues Ergometer ist da, die Lactat Messstäbchen sind billig ... aber das Gerät um diese auszuwerten kostet leider ein wenig   Fehlt also nur noch dieses Gerät, dann würde der Do-it-yourself-Leistungsdiagnostik nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

ALSO: Kennt jemand jemanden, der so ein Gerät hat und für einen Obolus ausleihen würde?
Als Vermittlerprovision würde ich eine "Do-it-yourself-Leistungsdiagnostik" bei mir im Wohnzimmer spendieren


----------



## caroka (14. September 2006)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> OK, bin eingetragen. Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch die genaue Adresse für's Navi.


Die Straße heißt Am Untertor. Dort ist ein großer Parkplatz und auf diesem treffen wir uns. Es ist eine sehr kurze Straße, so dass auch Du, als Mann, ohne Hausnummer den Weg finden wirst. 
Schön, dass Du auch dabei bist. 
Bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. September 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gemeinde,
> dann klinke ich mich in diesen Fred doch auch mal mit einem tollen Thema ein:
> 
> Do-it-yourself-Leistungsdiagnostik!
> ...



Hi Sipemue,

leider habe ich nicht ein solches Gerät und ich kenne auch keinen. Aber wenn sich jemand meldet, könnte man doch vllt eine Leistungsdiagnostik-Party starten. Jeder der kommt, bringt etwas zu Essen und Trinken mit........und den Obulus  teilt man sich.


----------



## sipemue (14. September 2006)

Würde klar gehen mit der Leistungsdiagnostik-Party  

Jeder würde dann eben anteilige sich an der Leihgebühr für das Gerät beteiligen (Neupreis ca. 300-400 Euro, Leihgebühr für ein Wochenende dann vielleicht so 20 Euro schätze ich ...), die Lactatmessstäbchen kosten in der Internetapotheke (je nach Modell und Marke) ca. 1,00 bis 1,50 Euro pro Messstäbchen.
Den Ergometer (Daum Premium 8i) würde ich natürlich 'for free' stellen.

Sollten z.B. 4 Leute zusammen kommen und einer die 550 Watt cool noch treten, dann wären es nach Adam-Riese:
20 Euro / 4 Leute = 5 Euro
550 Watt = 10 Messstäbchen = ca. 10-15 Euro
Gesamtkosten also ca. 15-20 Euro
Billiger würde es dann nur noch gehen, wenn jemand schon an den 200 Watt versauert  

Trainingsplanerstellung können wir dannach gemeinsam beim Grillen machen, sporttheoretisches Hintergrundwissen zur Trainingsplanung ist bei mir gut bis sehr gut vorhanden.

So ... fehlt aber immer noch das Lactatmessgerät


----------



## sipemue (14. September 2006)

Ich bin ein Held   , habe soeben für meine geschätzten 20 Euro das Gerät+Standardsoftware organisieren können!!!
Die Messstäbchen kosten allerdings ein wenig mehr: 25 Stück = 41 Euro (bzw. 1,64 Euro pro Stäbchen). Bestellt habe ich mal 50 Stück, somit wären genug Messstäbchen für 5-7 Leute vorrätig.

Also, wer Interesse hat, meldet sich hier.


----------



## caroka (14. September 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Würde klar gehen mit der Leistungsdiagnostik-Party
> 
> Jeder würde dann eben anteilige sich an der Leihgebühr für das Gerät beteiligen (Neupreis ca. 300-400 Euro, Leihgebühr für ein Wochenende dann vielleicht so 20 Euro schätze ich ...), die Lactatmessstäbchen kosten in der Internetapotheke (je nach Modell und Marke) ca. 1,00 bis 1,50 Euro pro Messstäbchen.
> Den Ergometer (Daum Premium 8i) würde ich natürlich 'for free' stellen.
> ...



Hört sich verdammt gut an.... 
Wo ist so ein Lactatmessgerät.....ich hab' dieses Jahr erst einmal gegriiiilllllt?

Edit:Melde mich, yehhh.

cu, Du Held


----------



## mischuwi (14. September 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ein Held   , habe soeben für meine geschätzten 20 Euro das Gerät+Standardsoftware organisieren können!!!
> Die Messstäbchen kosten allerdings ein wenig mehr: 25 Stück = 41 Euro (bzw. 1,64 Euro pro Stäbchen). Bestellt habe ich mal 50 Stück, somit wären genug Messstäbchen für 5-7 Leute vorrätig.
> 
> Also, wer Interesse hat, meldet sich hier.



Das wäre doch mal was. Also wenn es terminlich irgendwie machbar ist, dann wäre ich gerne dabei. Ich verspreche auch hch und heilig weit unterhalb der 550Watt zu bleiben. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann lag ich bei meinem ersten und einzigen Stufentest dieses Frühjahr noch unter 300Watt  Das muss nach diesem schönen Sommer natürlich besser werden!
Ich wäre also dabei.


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2006)

Je nach Termin, würde ich es auch mal gerne ausprobieren. Geht das Gerät auch über 550W?


----------



## sipemue (14. September 2006)

Da das Daum auch für Leistungsdiagnostik gebaut wurde, darf jeder gerne mal versuchen die 1000Watt zu treten  

Als Termin würde ich einen Tag an dem langen WE vom 30.09 bis 03.10 vorschlagen.
Hat jemand einen großen Kellerraum wo man das machen könnte + Garten zum Grillen? Oder bei schönen Wetter eben auch 'outdoor' mit dem Ergo. Mein Wohnzimmer wäre für mehrere Leute dann doch ein wenig eng ... und meine Freundin würde sich bedanken, wenn mehrere schwitzende Leute die Wohnung einstänkern würden


----------



## sipemue (14. September 2006)

Achja, bitte mal die Liste fortführen, wer Interesse hätte dies an dem langen WE zu machen:

sipemue
Arachne
mischuwi
caroka


----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2006)

sipemue
Arachne
mischuwi
caroka
Lucafabian


----------



## caroka (14. September 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Da das Daum auch für Leistungsdiagnostik gebaut wurde, darf jeder gerne mal versuchen die 1000Watt zu treten
> 
> Als Termin würde ich einen Tag an dem langen WE vom 30.09 bis 03.10 vorschlagen.
> Hat jemand einen großen Kellerraum wo man das machen könnte + Garten zum Grillen? Oder bei schönen Wetter eben auch 'outdoor' mit dem Ergo. Mein Wohnzimmer wäre für mehrere Leute dann doch ein wenig eng ... und meine Freundin würde sich bedanken, wenn mehrere schwitzende Leute die Wohnung einstänkern würden


Auch mit Garten und Keller kann ich nicht aushelfen. Aber hat Arachne nicht neulich ein Gewächs- oder Gartenhaus abgebaut? Vllt hat der 'nen Garten?

Arachne......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Als Termin würde ich einen Tag an dem langen WE vom 30.09 bis 03.10 vorschlagen.
> Hat jemand einen großen Kellerraum wo man das machen könnte + Garten zum Grillen? Oder bei schönen Wetter eben auch 'outdoor' mit dem Ergo. Mein Wohnzimmer wäre für mehrere Leute dann doch ein wenig eng ... und meine Freundin würde sich bedanken, wenn mehrere schwitzende Leute die Wohnung einstänkern würden



Hab nen Garten in dem wir Grillen und bei gutem Wetter auch Schwitzen können. Hab allerdings vorhin Tomaten auf den Augen gehabt und den Termin überlesen. Zu dem Vorgeschlagenen Zeitpunkt bin ich im Urlaub.

Daher falls zu diesem Zeitpunkt:

Lucafabian streichen


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mit Garten und Keller kann ich nicht aushelfen. Aber hat Arachne nicht neulich ein Gewächs- oder Gartenhaus abgebaut? Vllt hat der 'nen Garten?
> 
> Arachne......


Ich hatte einen Garten... Meine Vermieter haben mir den gestrichen, deshalb mußte ich das Häuschen abbauen. Bin deshalb auch am Wohnung suchen. Hat einer eine Idee, wie ich ein 3x4m Fundament aus drei Lagen Gasbetonsteinen und einer 10cm Betonschicht abbreche und entsorge?


----------



## arkonis (14. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte einen Garten... Meine Vermieter haben mir den gestrichen, deshalb mußte ich das Häuschen abbauen. Bin deshalb auch am Wohnung suchen. Hat einer eine Idee, wie ich ein 3x4m Fundament aus drei Lagen Gasbetonsteinen und einer 10cm Betonschicht abbreche und entsorge?



geh mal zum nächsten Baumarkt und leih dir einen Schlagbohrhammer aus, einen richtigen. Dann einen Kübel wo das entsorgen kannst.
10 cm sind aber nicht viel, da reicht auch ein normaler Schlaghammer


----------



## caroka (14. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte einen Garten... Meine Vermieter haben mir den gestrichen, deshalb mußte ich das Häuschen abbauen. Bin deshalb auch am Wohnung suchen. Hat einer eine Idee, wie ich ein 3x4m Fundament aus drei Lagen Gasbetonsteinen und einer 10cm Betonschicht abbreche und entsorge?


A wie... Abbruchparty in Verbindung mit Leistungsdiagnostik... 
B wie....Boschhammer ausleihen und loslegen.
C wie....Caroka ganz viel Geld geben...ich kümmer mich drum....
D wie.... Däumchen drehen und auf den Zahn der Zeit warten


----------



## lokalhorst (14. September 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre doch mal was. Also wenn es terminlich irgendwie machbar ist, dann wäre ich gerne dabei. Ich verspreche auch hch und heilig weit unterhalb der 550Watt zu bleiben. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann lag ich bei meinem ersten und einzigen Stufentest dieses Frühjahr noch unter 300Watt  Das muss nach diesem schönen Sommer natürlich besser werden!
> Ich wäre also dabei.



Wie meinst Du das? Deine Laktatschwelle lag unter 300 oder du hast schon vorher abgebrochen? Das Deine Schwelle unter 300 lag, mag sein. Das du den Test aber schon vorher abgebrochen hast, weil Du nicht mehr konntest, kann ich fast nicht glauben, da Du mir ja sonst auch immer weg fährst. Bis 300 bin ich ja schon gekommen (auch bekannst als Mr Fluffi). Ich will jetzt auf keinen Fall hier den Larry raushängen lassen sondern das nur verstehen. Entweder mein Test war für den A....... Oder bei dir lief was schief.... Oder wir werden das nicht klären....

Gruß

der Fluffihorst


----------



## lokalhorst (14. September 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, bitte mal die Liste fortführen, wer Interesse hätte dies an dem langen WE zu machen:
> 
> sipemue
> Arachne
> ...


Horst 

und ich könnte auch meinen Balkon in Wiesbaden anbieten. Zur Not auch mein Wohnzimmer mit offener Balkontür

Gruß


----------



## Hugo (14. September 2006)

interesse hätte ich prinzipiell.
fehtl nur noch die software zur schwellenbrechnung, die kann man sich beim hersteller aber als 2 monatige testversion runter laden 

muss ma guggen ob ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, zusätzlich hab ich an dem samstag dieses wochenendes schon nen termin...na ma sehn


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2006)

@Caroka: M...st...!!!   
Obwohl A etwas hätte...


----------



## blackbike__ (14. September 2006)

lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> sipemue
> Arachne
> mischuwi
> caroka
> ...


 
wenn's denn am samstag oder sonntag stattfinden täte wären wir auch sehr gerne dabei , ich versprech euch auch dass ich die gesamtkosten durch besonders niedrigen verbrauch von messtreifen massiv nach unten korrigiere 
gruss, blackbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (14. September 2006)

Hui, dass nimmt ja ungeahnte Ausmaße an. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so viele Radler gibt, die auf eine LD aus sind 

Da Lucafabian wegen Urlaub abspringen muss, bleiben noch:
sipemue
Arachne
mischuwi
caroka
Horst
laufand
blackbike

Ich habe heute 50 Lactatteststreifen geordert, die müssten für 6-7 Leute reichen. Falls noch mehr Begeisterte jetzt hinzustoßen sollten, dann muss nachbestellt werden  

ABER: Da so ein Test zwischen 15-35 Minuten dauert (je nach Fitness), sollten wir für so eine "Do-it-yourself-Leistungsdiagnose" + Grill Session nicht mehr als max. 10 Leute werden.

Als Datum halten wir also mal den Sa. 30.09 oder So. 01.10 fest.
Sollten wir es allerdings bei jemanden im Keller oder größere Wohnung machen können, dann würde ich noch jemanden als Hilfe benötigen, der mir hilft den Ergo vom 1. Stock ins Auto zu schleppen: Das Ding wiegt rund 50 kg!


----------



## mischuwi (14. September 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Als Datum halten wir also mal den Sa. 30.09 oder So. 01.10 fest.
> Sollten wir es allerdings bei jemanden im Keller oder größere Wohnung machen können, dann würde ich noch jemanden als Hilfe benötigen, der mir hilft den Ergo vom 1. Stock ins Auto zu schleppen: Das Ding wiegt rund 50 kg!


 Am 30.09. feiere ich in Hannover Jungesellenabschied. Somit scheide ich den 30.09. und 1.10. aus. Ich tendiere statt dessen eher zum 3.10. Nich dass ich da die Bude voll-:kotz: !  
Was die Lokalität angeht kann ich leider nicht helfen. Haben weder großen Keller, noch nen Garten. Könnte zur Not mal bei meinen Vermietern anfragen, ob wir deren Kellerraum nutzen könnten. Wegen Problem mit dem Schwertransport könnte ich Hilfestellung geben. Ich wohne ja quasi umme Ecke. 



			
				lokalhorst schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinst Du das? Deine Laktatschwelle lag unter 300 oder du hast schon vorher abgebrochen? Das Deine Schwelle unter 300 lag, mag sein. Das du den Test aber schon vorher abgebrochen hast, weil Du nicht mehr konntest, kann ich fast nicht glauben, da Du mir ja sonst auch immer weg fährst. Bis 300 bin ich ja schon gekommen (auch bekannst als Mr Fluffi). Ich will jetzt auf keinen Fall hier den Larry raushängen lassen sondern das nur verstehen. Entweder mein Test war für den A....... Oder bei dir lief was schief.... Oder wir werden das nicht klären....


Also ich bin der festen Meinung, dass ich bei 290Watt die Segel streichen musste. Das werde ich aber nochmal zuhause nachschauen. Allerdings war der Test auch im Februar nach vier fast komplett bike-freien Monaten. Hatte mich den Winter über eigentlich ausschließlich mit leichten Laufeinheiten begnügt. Da hat man dann halt nicht so viel in den Beinen.  
Und außerdem habe ich nie behauptet, dass ich was drauf hätte!


----------



## caroka (14. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> @Caroka: M...st...!!!
> Obwohl A etwas hätte...


Wir sehen uns ..........


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. September 2006)

ich hätte prinzipiell auch starkes Interesse an einem gemütlichen Biker-Leistungsmess-und Grilltag/Nachmittag/Abend.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht so recht ob ich bei euch in die Runde passe. Wenn ihr nix gegen einen Jungspund in der Runde habt melde ich mich als freiwilliger meine Grenzen (oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?) auf deinem Ergo zu er-fahren-


----------



## caroka (14. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte prinzipiell auch starkes Interesse an einem gemütlichen Biker-Leistungsmess-und Grilltag/Nachmittag/Abend.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht so recht ob ich bei euch in die Runde passe. Wenn ihr nix gegen einen Jungspund in der Runde habt melde ich mich als freiwilliger meine Grenzen (oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?) auf deinem Ergo zu er-fahren-


Was für Grenzen.... 
Edit: Du gehörst doch dazu. Außerdem fühlen wir Alten uns doch gleich jünger.


----------



## mischuwi (14. September 2006)

OMG!!! Es ist noch viel schlimmer, als ich dachte ...
Ich zitiere:


> Wir führten am 9.2.06 einen Mehrstufenlaktattest bis zur subjektiven Auslastung auf dem Daum-Ergometer durch. Dabei begannen wir mit 50 Watt und steigerten alle 3 Minuten um 20 Watt. Du hast eine maximale Leistung von 250 Watt erreicht, die du noch 3 Minuten durchgehalten hast. Deine maximale Herzfrequenz lag bei
> 199 Schlägen / min ...


somit habe ich ohne Ein- und Ausfahren gerade mal 33 Min durchgehalten.  

Auch nett zu lesen:  


> ...Deine maximale Herzfrequenz hast du bei dem Test nicht ganz erreicht. Dies wird auch durch das fehlende asymtotische Annähern an die maximale Herzfrequenz bestätigt.



Das ganze habe ich übrigens bei TriSource Leistungsdiagnostik in München gemacht. Hatte sich angeboten, weil ich zu der Zeit beruflich 6 Wochen in München war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2006)

@Crazy Racer: Gibts seit neuestem Altersbeschränkungen bei uns?

Ich glaub Du warst zulange Krank! Wart nur, komm Du mal morgen nach Hofheim, da gibts was auf die grünen Ohren damit das dazwischen wieder besser funktioniert  

Wir sind doch alle noch Kinder, sonst würden wir uns doch nicht freiwillig aufs Bike setzten und wie die bekloppten den Berg hoch und runter fahren.  

Ne, Ne, sowas machen keine Erwachsene, nur Kinder!


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## wondermike (14. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Die Straße heißt Am Untertor. Dort ist ein großer Parkplatz und auf diesem treffen wir uns. Es ist eine sehr kurze Straße, so dass auch Du, als Mann, ohne Hausnummer den Weg finden wirst.
> Schön, dass Du auch dabei bist.
> Bis Sonntag



Danke Caro. Auch für Dein Vertrauen. 

Wenn ich's nicht finde, kann ich's ja auf das Navi schieben. Hätte ja letztes Mal auch fast geklappt.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr nix gegen einen Jungspund in der Runde habt





WILLST DU DAMIT ETWA SAGEN DAS WIR ALTE SÄCKE WÄREN ? 





   Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte prinzipiell auch starkes Interesse an einem gemütlichen Biker-Leistungsmess-und Grilltag/Nachmittag/Abend.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht so recht ob ich bei euch in die Runde passe. Wenn ihr nix gegen einen Jungspund in der Runde habt melde ich mich als freiwilliger meine Grenzen (oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?) auf deinem Ergo zu er-fahren-


Könnte ja sein, dass wir das ein (biken), oder andere (biken), oder zusätzliche Thema (biken) haben, über dass wir uns selbst mit einem Jungspund unterhalten könnten...    
Ich denke da so an die neusten Cantileverbremsen, die neuen superleichten Lederpedalriemen, ...


----------



## arkonis (14. September 2006)

um was geht es bei diesem leistungstest ist der auch Aussagekräftig


----------



## sipemue (14. September 2006)

"Unseren" Leistungstest würden wir ein wenig anders machen:
Start bei 100 Watt und dann nach jeweils drei Minuten um 50 Watt erhöhen.

Die Aussage: 
Dannach weisst du genau, was dein Regenerationspulsbereich, dein G1, G2, etc. vom Puls her ist. Wichtig, wenn man u.a. nach Trainingsplan trainiert bzw. auch gut zu wissen, bei welchem Puls dein Kreislauf das maximale Drehmoment   bringt, sprich bei welchem Puls du genau an der aeroben-anaeroben Schwelle bist.


----------



## Maggo (15. September 2006)

sooo, nachdem ich mir hier anhören durfte ich sei quasi nur mitleser schreib ich mal hier was rein um das gegenteil zu beweisen. leider isses momentan bei mir auf der arbeit gut stressig 14stunden tage sind gerade mal wieder keine seltenheit und mein bike liegt immer noch seit der letzten abgesagten tour mit ausgebautem vorderrad hier in meinem zimmer rum. das ist jetzt auch bestimmt wieder zwei wochen her. ihr könnt euch sicherlich vorstellen, wie sehr ich mich drauf gefreut habe heute abend mit den hofheimern ne runde zu drehen nur leider werd ich die wohl auch absagen müssen. es ist echt zum heulen.....also jetzt kennt ihr die gründe, weshalb ich momentan nur mitleser bin, der explorer ist zwar den ganzen tag offen, wirklich zeit hab ich nur zum lesen, nicht aber zum posten.....

ich hoffe das bessert sich bald, ihr fehlt mir nämlich irgendwie ;-)


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. September 2006)

1 sipemue
2 Arachne
3 mischuwi
4 caroka
5 Horst
6 laufand
7 blackbike
8 mtk-cube

Wenn der Termin mal klar ist (30.09., 01.10. oder evtl. der 03.10. ), könnte ich sagen, ob ich mitmachen kann, wenns noch geht (allzu lange wird der Test bei mir wohl nicht dauern ).


----------



## arkonis (15. September 2006)

Am Sonntag geht es bei mir auch nicht, die Erkältung nimmt nicht ab. und trotzdem Arbeiten
mal sehen, vielleicht klappt es auch bei mir mit dem Leistungstest, gegebenenfalls ginge es auch bei mir im Garten.
Allerdings bin ich der denkbar schlechteste Gastgeber, mit einem Grill könnte ich noch geradeso dienen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. September 2006)

9. Crazy-Racer 
Heute Abend wird wohl nix, Sonntag aber zu 99%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. September 2006)

@all: Frage bzgl Winterbereifung
Habe einen Nokian empfohlen bekommen. Den hakka wxc 300 (60)? Oder welcher ist warum auch noch zu empfehlen?


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all: Frage bzgl Winterbereifung
> Habe einen Nokian empfohlen bekommen. Den hakka wxc 300 (60)? Oder welcher ist warum auch noch zu empfehlen?



schwalbe ice spiker -> weil deutlich billiger wie nokian


----------



## Lucafabian (17. September 2006)

Den hab ich auch und bin ganz zufrieden damit gewesen. 

Diese Jahr scheine ich nicht alleine im Schnee fahren zu müssen..

Gruss


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Den hab ich auch und bin ganz zufrieden damit gewesen.
> 
> Diese Jahr scheine ich nicht alleine im Schnee fahren zu müssen..
> 
> Gruss



welchen, den Nokian, oder den Schwalbe?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. September 2006)

Schwalbe


----------



## wondermike (17. September 2006)

Den Nokian kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Ob er besser ist, als der Schwalbe, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich den noch nie gefahren bin.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. September 2006)

@ Luca: das wirst du nicht schaffen immer alleine im Schnee fahren zu können wenn du mir hin und wieder mal bescheid gibst 
Aber warum redet ihr schon von Schnee, das heute war doch nur Regen


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2006)

wondermike schrieb:


> Den Nokian kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Ob er besser ist, als der Schwalbe, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich den noch nie gefahren bin.



Bist Du genau diesen hakka wxc 300 gefahren? Es gibt auch noch den doppelt so teuren freddies revenz spike drahtreifen. Der würde allerdings sowieso nicht in meinen Hinterbau passen... Der 300er ist ein Faltreifen.


----------



## wondermike (17. September 2006)

Jo, ich hab' den Hakka WXC. Oder zwei davon, um genau zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Luca: das wirst du nicht schaffen immer alleine im Schnee fahren zu können wenn du mir hin und wieder mal bescheid gibst
> Aber warum redet ihr schon von Schnee, das heute war doch nur Regen


----------



## arkonis (17. September 2006)

taugt der Nobby Nic nichts?

wollte mir ein paar in 2.3 holen


----------



## wondermike (17. September 2006)

Den Nobby gibt in 2,25 oder 2,4. Der taugt auf jeden Fall was. Nur bei Eis geht halt nicht mehr so viel.


----------



## caroka (17. September 2006)

Da ist der Albert bestimmt 'ne gute Alternative. Der ist auch auf Eis gut zu fahren.


----------



## arkonis (17. September 2006)

am liebsten ist mir ein Reifen der sich nicht so schnell abnutzt


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> taugt der Nobby Nic nichts?
> wollte mir ein paar in 2.3 holen


Ich hab ihn in 2.4 (erst seit diesem Frühjahr); mußt schaun, ob er durch Deine Gabeln passt. Bei mir gehts grad so.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Den hab ich auch und bin ganz zufrieden damit gewesen.
> Diese Jahr scheine ich nicht alleine im Schnee fahren zu müssen...


Das glaube ich auch nicht  bzw. dann bin ich auch nicht mehr allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (18. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn in 2.4 (erst seit diesem Frühjahr); mußt schaun, ob er durch Deine Gabeln passt. Bei mir gehts grad so.



bis 2.3 ist der hinten zugelassen, vorne bin ich mir sicher aber umso breiter desto besser trifft es wohl ganz gut


----------



## fUEL (18. September 2006)

HI, fahre bei Eis und Schnee schon seit 2 Winter den Nokian - Spitze !

Hatte auch schon den Schwalbe, der ist allerdings deutlich schwerer ca 980 gr/Decke als der Nokian 670 gr./Decke. 

Wichtig ist die Spikes vor der Saison ca 50 km auf Festem Untergrund, am besten Asphalt einzufahren, sonst kriegen die Reifen Zahnausfall.
Bei Nokian gibt es die Spikes zum Nachrüsten auch einzeln mit dem passenden Werkzeug.

Beim Einfahren wird wohl eine größere "Tasche" gebildet, die das dicke flache Ende im Gummi hält und diesem ausreichend Raum zur Bewegung gibt, damit man auf unebenen Untergründen nicht die Nägel sozusagen herauszieht. 

Einfahren ist wichtig!!!!!!!

Die Dinger empfehlen sich auf einem Extra Laufrad, da sie nur bei wirklich Schnee und Eis (oder auf der Einfahrtour) Sinn machen.

Weisse Mauer im Schnee mit Spikes ist ein geiles Erlebniss.

Gruss Frank


----------



## sipemue (18. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich kann auch nur den Nokian empfehlen. Im direkten Vergleich deutlich mehr Gripp, sowohl im Schnee als auch auf Eis. Bin damit Eispisten hoch+runtergefahren, wo die Schalbefraktion schieben durfte.

Fahre den Nokian nun auch schon seit drei Jahren, immer noch alles bestens. Wie fuel auch schon geschrieben hat: Einfahren ist wichtig, zwischendurch dann auch immer mal wieder auf Straße, um die Spikes nachzuschärfen. Und ausserdem hört sich dies immer so geil an!


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da ist der Albert bestimmt 'ne gute Alternative. Der ist auch auf Eis gut zu fahren.



 wir reden hier wirklich von eis, vergleichbar mit dem aussenring der frankfurter eisbahn  
da geht mit einem herkömmlichen reifen rein gar nix, egal welches profil der hat. meist ist auf höhe naturfreundehaus billtal im winter schluß mit lustig, wenn du keine spikes hast.

für alle ohne spikes : die gegend um staufen und rossert ist meist deutlich eisfreier im winter als richtung fuxtanz/feldberg ...


----------



## Erdi01 (18. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> HI, fahre bei Eis und Schnee schon seit 2 Winter den Nokian - Spitze !
> Gruss Frank


wie heißt der Nokian bitte genau. Die Anschaffung steht bei mir auch auf dem Programm.

Gruß


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2006)

Nokian Hakka WXC 300. Am günstigsten habe ich ihn bisher bei bike-components.de gesehen (á 63 + 2/Lieferung). Bekommt man ihn anderswo noch günstiger?


----------



## Fraensn (18. September 2006)

Ich will ja jetzt nicht unhöflich sein, aber wann wird das im wohl größten deutschen MTB-Forum wohl mal allen klar sein das das ein "Thread" ist und kein Fred?? Für den Fall dass jetzt gesagt wird wir machen das doch mit Absicht so..Schön und gut...Nur leider wir das wort nicht mal "Fred" gesprochen...


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2006)

Fraensn schrieb:


> Ich will ja jetzt nicht unhöflich sein, aber wann wird das im wohl größten deutschen MTB-Forum wohl mal allen klar sein das das ein "Thread" ist und kein Fred?? Für den Fall dass jetzt gesagt wird wir machen das doch mit Absicht so..Schön und gut...Nur leider wir das wort nicht mal "Fred" gesprochen...



Ja, und?  Bei Fred wird mein Bildschirm wenigstens nicht immer so naß!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. September 2006)

Fraensn schrieb:


> Ich will ja jetzt nicht unhöflich sein, aber wann wird das im wohl größten deutschen MTB-Forum wohl mal allen klar sein das das ein "Thread" ist und kein Fred?? Für den Fall dass jetzt gesagt wird wir machen das doch mit Absicht so..Schön und gut...Nur leider wir das wort nicht mal "Fred" gesprochen...



im 7. letzten Wort fehlt ein d, ansonsten


----------



## Lupo (18. September 2006)

Fraensn schrieb:


> Ich will ja jetzt nicht unhöflich sein, ..



huch, wieder mal son profilloser besserwisser. das hatten wir doch alles schon gehabt.
und für den fall dass als nächstes die belehrung kommt, man schreibe fuxtanz mit ch kannste dir dass sparen, das kennen wir auch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. September 2006)

Lupo schrieb:


> huch, wieder mal son profilloser besserwisser. das hatten wir doch alles schon gehabt.
> und für den fall dass als nächstes die belehrung kommt, man schreibe fuxtanz mit ch kannste dir dass sparen, das kennen wir auch schon


----------



## arkonis (18. September 2006)

Fraensn schrieb:


> Ich will ja jetzt nicht unhöflich sein, aber wann wird das im wohl größten deutschen MTB-Forum wohl mal allen klar sein das das ein "Thread" ist und kein Fred?? Für den Fall dass jetzt gesagt wird wir machen das doch mit Absicht so..Schön und gut...Nur leider wir das wort nicht mal "Fred" gesprochen...



will ja nicht unhöflich sein.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2968098&postcount=328


----------



## fUEL (18. September 2006)

Hi, nach den allerwichtigsten Wichtigkeiten des Tages nun zur Tagesordnung:
Einer muß ja mal zielgerichtet posten!
Fahrt Ihr am Mittwoch ein Afterworktourchen???
Wenn Ihr Spaß daran hättet könnte ich  Eure Zackentour vom letzten Mal etwas überarbeitet und spannender gestalten ( nahe am Abgrund usw.) Vielleicht werfen wir da den Fred in die Tiefe     und haben Spaß an der tour. 

Wir haben letzten Do den Zacken mal als Komplettprogramm gemacht .- geht allerdings nur, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. 

Grüsse 

Frank


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2006)

toll fuel ! dein pc geht wieder und meiner kackt beim posten jetzt ab   

hier nochmal die kurzform :

vorschlag sonntag, 10.00 uhr fuxtanz, dann rüber zum zacken ...

weitere diskussionen am donnerstag aufm gimbi ...


----------



## fUEL (18. September 2006)

Hi Fux !
Wollt Dir nicht zu nahe treten. Sonntag ist Trailparadies Kreuznach mit Präsi 
Little John angesagt. Donnerstag nachmittag hätt ich Zeit für den Zacken - 14 uhr ab hohemark




gruß Frank


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2006)

stimmt ja, mist ...

donnerstag mittag geht bei mir definitiv nicht, eigentlich fast nie ...

müssen wir dann wohl noch ne woche aufschieben


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2006)

@wissefux: fUEL sprach doch zuerst von Mi-Nachmittag. Da müßte es doch wieder ein AWB geben!?

EDIT: Ich weiß, ich weiß: Eigentlich falscher Spuck-Fred!


----------



## fUEL (18. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wissefux: fUEL sprach doch zuerst von Mi-Nachmittag. Da müßte es doch wieder ein AWB geben!?
> 
> EDIT: Ich weiß, ich weiß: Eigentlich falscher Spuck-Fred!



Ich meinte auch zuerst Mittwoch ab ca 18 Uhr .....leider wird es früh dunkel...
also hoch zum Feldi und ab geht die Post...... 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (18. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> .....leider wird es früh dunkel...
> Gruß Frank


Dafür gibts Licht, ich hab zwar nur ne IRC-Sparfunzel aber wenn Du und Arachne Eure Stadionbeleuchtung mitbringen wirds doch Tag im dunklen Wald. 

Arachne darf nur nicht wieder das Aufladen vergessen. Dafür ist er nämlich Spezialist. Da muß er jetzt auch gar nicht mit irgendwelchen Ausreden kommen.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. September 2006)

Jetzt sind wir schon zu viert! 

Was meinst Du denn mit Ausreden? Ich hatte übrigens nicht "vergessen" aufzuladen, sondern nur...


----------



## fUEL (18. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir schon zu viert!
> 
> Was meinst Du denn mit Ausreden? Ich hatte übrigens nicht "vergessen" aufzuladen, sondern nur...



...die Reihenfolge beim Ladevorgang nicht eingehalten.
Erst Stecker mit Netzteil in Steckdose, dann alle Verbindungen prüfen, im Wiesel steht "ready for charge", dann Akku anschliessen und ab geht die Post. Steht übrigens auch in der Bedienungsanleitung wie es geht. 

Learning by doing..... 
Macht nix is ja kein Bein...ähm Rahmenbruch! 

Grüsse Frank


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2006)

Aaargh, letztes Mal, als Du Beschriebenes vermutetest, war sie geladen! Die nicht richtige Vorgehensweise war noch nie das Problem. Bisher reichte nur ein einziges Mal die (Rest-) Ladung nicht für die ganze Strecke. So viel zum Einmal-Spezialisten!  Außerdem war der Rahmen nicht gebrochen, sondern...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. September 2006)

Blah, Blah, Blah.....


----------



## Lucafabian (18. September 2006)

@bikerider: wie hast Du das den hingekriegt?


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. September 2006)

20km/h ebener schotterweg --> bremse hinten gezogen-->knack  
schweißfehler....
egal jetzt ab ich en 06er rahmen, eine nummer besser, un passt beser zur MXcomp eta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. September 2006)

Hoffentlich bleib ich von sowas verschont, das an der richtigen Stelle auf nem schönen Trail bei hoher Geschwindigkeit ist bestimmt kein Spaß.


----------



## wondermike (18. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei Nokian gibt es die Spikes zum Nachrüsten auch einzeln mit dem passenden Werkzeug.



Ist ja interessant. Wo kriegt man denn sowas? Meine haben letztes Jahr leider auch ein paar Spikes verloren. Bei dem Preis lohnt sich auch die Reparatur.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleib ich von sowas verschont, das an der richtigen Stelle auf nem schönen Trail bei hoher Geschwindigkeit ist bestimmt kein Spaß.



glaub mir nach jeder fahrt kontrolliere ich jetzt die schweißnäte..   weil ich hab da manchmal echt schiss


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2006)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant. Wo kriegt man denn sowas? Meine haben letztes Jahr leider auch ein paar Spikes verloren. Bei dem Preis lohnt sich auch die Reparatur.



gibt es auch bei bike-components.de: 3,50 für 10 Stück + 8,80 für`s Werkzeug. Allerdings meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man in die alten Löcher keine Spikes nachrüsten kann? Finde es aber gerade nicht....


----------



## wondermike (18. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> gibt es auch bei bike-components.de: 3,50 für 10 Stück + 8,80 für`s Werkzeug.



Danke, hab's gefunden.



> Allerdings meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man in die alten Löcher keine Spikes nachrüsten kann? Finde es aber gerade nicht....



Öhm - das wäre ja dann ein bisschen sinnlos, sowas anzubieten oder?


----------



## arkonis (18. September 2006)

Fraensn schrieb:


> Ich will ja jetzt nicht unhöflich sein, aber wann wird das im wohl größten deutschen MTB-Forum wohl mal allen klar sein das das ein "Thread" ist und kein Fred?? Für den Fall dass jetzt gesagt wird wir machen das doch mit Absicht so..Schön und gut...Nur leider wir das wort nicht mal "Fred" gesprochen...


...ausserdem ist das ein Fred. Vielleicht bist du noch nicht so bewandert im Internet aber der Begriff "Fred" als Bezeichnung für eine Diskussionsrunde ohne Faden ist doch überall bekannt. 
zudem habe ich über 300 Beiträge, du nur 3  

Winterreifen?
wie es gibt auch Spikes am Reifen, so richtige aus Metall


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2006)

wondermike schrieb:


> Danke, hab's gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> Öhm - das wäre ja dann ein bisschen sinnlos, sowas anzubieten oder?



Habs gefunden: http://www.nokiantyres.com/faq_de Autoreifen...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> Winterreifen?
> wie es gibt auch Spikes am Reifen, so richtige aus Metall



Das ist nicht Dein ernst oder?

Was macht die Gesundheit, wann bist Du wieder dabei?

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## arkonis (19. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das ist nicht Dein ernst oder?
> 
> Was macht die Gesundheit, wann bist Du wieder dabei?
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



na klar bin ich dabei  ein wenig erkältet bin ich noch aber das sind mehr so die bronchialen nachwirkungen.

mal im ernst Spikes gibt es doch aus Hartgummi und aus Stahl .


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> mal im ernst Spikes gibt es doch aus Hartgummi und aus Stahl .



hier wird momentan über Spikes aus Stahl geredet

Schön das es Dir besser geht

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. September 2006)

Der Nokian Hakka WXC 300 hat Alu-Spikes, mit Carbid-gehärteten Spitzen. Stahl würde mich bergauf zu viele Sekundenbruchteile kosten!


----------



## fUEL (19. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Nokian Hakka WXC 300 hat Alu-Spikes, mit Carbid-gehärteten Spitzen. Stahl würde mich bergauf zu viele Sekundenbruchteile kosten!



Vielleicht kann man die Schläuche noch mit Lachgas füllen  und vor dem Uphill Haare schneiden und rasieren nicht vergessen.  
Evtl. gibt es ja noch Carbontuningspikes. 
Gelobt sei, was schnell macht.   

Gruss Frank


----------



## m.a.t. (19. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Lachgas


Desderweschen: Aus purer Langeweile hab ich mir gestern nach nem Jahr mal wieder die Bild, ähm ich meine Bike, gekauft. Will die Bike eigentlich jetzt der Titanic Konkurrenz machen? Ich zitiere mal: "Hardtails können maximal 140 von 150 möglichen Punkten erreichen."  Wasn das für ein Schaiss, so ne Art Paralympics-Handicaps im Test?
Noch geiler ist die Begründung, hab die Semantik nach 3maligem Lesen immer noch kapiert: "Unfair? Nein, denn Hardtails müssen sich auch in Rennen dem Vergleich mit den Fullys stellen". Was rauchen die dort eigentlich, da will ich auch was von. 
ciao, matthias


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich meld mich mal hier (statt jeweils im AWB-/Hofheimer-/Abnehm-*Fred*)  insofern "ab", als das die Erkältung, die seit Freitag im Anflug war, mich nun richtig eingenommen hat 3x.
Ich schau mal ab und zu rein (nicht das ich vor lauter "Zacken"-Schwärmerei o.ä. irgendwie neidisch werden könnte     ) Euch trotz allem viel Spaß.


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2006)

@MTK-Cube: Oh, übel!!! Ich wünsche Dir eine schnelle Genesung! (und werde ganz bestimmt nicht von dieser tollen bevorstehenden Abgrund-Zacken-Tour schwärmen.  )


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2006)

Auch von mir die besten Genesungwünsche. Las Dich Zuhause schön verwöhnen, dann bist Du auch bald wieder Gesund. 
Und dann..........................gehts zum Zacken, gleich als erstes  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## caroka (19. September 2006)

@MTK-Cube
Das geht ja im Moment mächtig um. Hoffentlich bleibe ich verschont.
Gute Besserung altes Haus


----------



## arkonis (19. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich meld mich mal hier (statt jeweils im AWB-/Hofheimer-/Abnehm-*Fred*)  insofern "ab", als das die Erkältung, die seit Freitag im Anflug war, mich nun richtig eingenommen hat 3x.
> Ich schau mal ab und zu rein (nicht das ich vor lauter "Zacken"-Schwärmerei o.ä. irgendwie neidisch werden könnte     ) Euch trotz allem viel Spaß.



dann gute Besserung von mir, es dauert maximal eine Woche dann bist du auch wieder fit 
ja was wir jetzt ohne Mtk_Cube , wer zeigt uns den Weg, leuchet den Wald aus  

das mit den Spikes war nicht bekannt hab noch nie Spikes am Fahrrad gesehen  
auf jeden Fall bringen die dem Besitzer eine Menge Respekt ein


----------



## Mr.Cube (19. September 2006)

Auch von deinem beinahe Namensvetter: gute Besserung   


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich meld mich mal hier (statt jeweils im AWB-/Hofheimer-/Abnehm-*Fred*)  insofern "ab", als das die Erkältung, die seit Freitag im Anflug war, mich nun richtig eingenommen hat 3x.
> Ich schau mal ab und zu rein (nicht das ich vor lauter "Zacken"-Schwärmerei o.ä. irgendwie neidisch werden könnte     ) Euch trotz allem viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2006)

@MTK-Cube: Was macht die Genesung

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. September 2006)

Danke, Danke der guten Wünsche,

gestern und heute habe ich jeweils fünf Päckchen Tempo's verbraucht. Ich hoffe der Horizont ist so ziemlich überschritten. Am Freitag und Wochenende geht bei mir so oder so nix wg. ner Hochzeit in Norddeutschland.
Genießt das schöne Wetter


----------



## arkonis (20. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: Was macht die Genesung
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



kommst du auch am Freitag, arachne ist auch dabei.


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2006)

@Lucafabian: Genau! Mit nur einem ganz klein bisschen Einsatz, schaffst Du Deinen Krams schon vorher zu erledigen!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2006)

Ich weis noch immer nicht, jetzt sind auch noch Probleme mit meinem Schatzi dazugekommen. Der Vorbau knirscht, und alle paar Umdrehungen hab ich irgendwie Schlupf beim treten. Denn Schlupf führ ich mal auf die Kette zurück, werd morgen mal die alte XT Kette draufmachen und schauen ob er dann weg ist. Soviel Km waren es doch seit die KMC Kette draufkam auch noch nicht gewesen. Der Vorbau macht mir mehr Gedanken. Den werd ich auch noch zerlegen müssen.
Schlimmstenfalls muß ich Freitag auch noch zum Händler, dann seh ich ganz schwarz. Mein Schatzi muß ja am Sonntag Fit sein, gar nicht von nächste Woche zu sprechen.

Gruss


----------



## m.a.t. (20. September 2006)

Hast du da die 10fach KMC SL? Die wird nicht mehr als 1500km mitmachen. Und das auch nur bei guter Pflege. Das Leichtbauzeug ist halt etwas empfindlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Hast du da die 10fach KMC SL? Die wird nicht mehr als 1500km mitmachen. Und das auch nur bei guter Pflege. Das Leichtbauzeug ist halt etwas empfindlich.



Hm, peinlich, ich weis nicht mehr genau welche KMC das war. Es war aber nicht die leichteste. So eine     ein angebliches Null Stress Bike und dann blinkt heute morgen am Auto auch noch ein rotes Lämpchen wg. zu wenig Wasser. 

Hilfe, für so nen Kram hab nun wirklich keine Zeit. Will nicht jemand zu mir kommen und die Arbeit für mich erledigen. Ich würde auch von dem Sofa aus Anweisungen geben. Arachne, wie siehts aus, hast Du nicht mal ne Pause verdient bei Deinen Abbrucharbeiten?

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .... Hilfe, für so nen Kram hab nun wirklich keine Zeit. Will nicht jemand zu mir kommen und die Arbeit für mich erledigen. Ich würde auch von dem Sofa aus Anweisungen geben. Arachne, wie siehts aus, hast Du nicht mal ne Pause verdient bei Deinen Abbrucharbeiten?
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



Würde prima passen: Habe heute frei!  Dreimal darfst Du raten, warum ich mir heute frei genommen habe.


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2006)

@Lucafabian: Ach ja, falls Du Dich heute Abend total langweilen solltest: Geh` doch mal mit Deiner Frau fein im Gimbacher Hof Essen! Oder meinst Du sie würde merken, dass um sie herum nur Biker sitzen? (DIMB-Treffen)


----------



## caroka (21. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lucafabian: Ach ja, falls Du Dich heute Abend total langweilen solltest: Geh` doch mal mit Deiner Frau fein im Gimbacher Hof Essen! Oder meinst Du sie würde merken, dass um sie herum nur Biker sitzen? (DIMB-Treffen)



Verunglimpft nicht Eure Ehefrauen, die Euch die Kinder großziehen 
Ich habe noch nie einen Job gemacht, der einem so viel abverlangt. 
Wenn Du heute Zeit hast, dann lädst Du Deine Frau mal zu 'nem Candlelightdinner ein und machst Ihr ein paar Komplimente und der Rest......man kann im Dunkeln nicht nur biken.


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2006)

@caroka: Wo liegt denn nun Deine Präferenz??? 



			
				caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Bergwelle schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caroka (21. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: Wo liegt denn nun Deine Präferenz???



Nicht irritieren lassen......du willst mich verstehen?.......das haben Andere auch schon versucht. 

Wie weit bist Du denn mit Deinen Abbrucharbeiten. Ich hätte da noch ein bischen überschüssige Energie......und das meine ich so wie es geschrieben ist .......ganz ohne weibliche Hinterlist, sondern so von Neutron zu Neutron.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2006)

@Arachne: so wird das nix mit Deinem Abbruch, geb jatzt mal Gas sonst hat am Freitag noch einer weniger Zeit

Gruss


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ....Wie weit bist Du denn mit Deinen Abbrucharbeiten. Ich hätte da noch ein bischen überschüssige Energie......und das meine ich so wie es geschrieben ist .......ganz ohne weibliche Hinterlist, sondern so von Neutron zu Neutron.



Whow! Juchhe, würde ich nun ausposaunen, wenn meine Wohnung in einem begehbaren Zustand wäre!!!  Eigentlich hatte ich schlimmstenfalls damit gerechnet mir eine Belehrung über Ironie und Ernsthaftigkeit einzuhandeln. Nun traue ich mich nicht Dein Angebot anzunehmen...


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: so wird das nix mit Deinem Abbruch, geb jatzt mal Gas sonst hat am Freitag noch einer weniger Zeit
> 
> Gruss



okokok, ich geh mal kurz von der Kiste weg...


----------



## caroka (21. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow! Juchhe, würde ich nun ausposaunen, wenn meine Wohnung in einem begehbaren Zustand wäre!!!  Eigentlich hatte ich schlimmstenfalls damit gerechnet mir eine Belehrung über Ironie und Ernsthaftigkeit einzuhandeln. Nun traue ich mich nicht Dein Angebot anzunehmen...



Ich will doch nur ein bischen mit dem Vorschlaghammer......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (21. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich will doch nur ein bischen mit dem Vorschlaghammer......



*ggg* Das erinnert mich daran, als ich mit selbigem Arbeitsgerät vor den Augen meines Ex-beinahe-Schwiegervaters einer zu entfernenden Gartenhütte zu Leibe gerückt bin... Den Gesichtsausdruck hätte man eigentlich für die Nachwelt festhalten müssen!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Hast du da die 10fach KMC SL? Die wird nicht mehr als 1500km mitmachen. Und das auch nur bei guter Pflege. Das Leichtbauzeug ist halt etwas empfindlich.




M.A.T.: Du hattest recht, die Kette wars. Hab die alte XT wieder drauf und schwup war der Schlupf weg. Bei genauerem Nachrechnen bin auch auf mind. 2000 km mit der KMC Kette gekommen. Dazu mußte sie auch noch viele Schlammfahrten ertragen. Ich nehm mal an das dadurch die Lebensdauer auch nicht unbedingt verlängert wird auch wenns sie nach jeder Tour gut gepflegt wurde.

So, jetzt muß ich nur noch den Steuersatz hinbekommen und ich bin wieder glücklich. 
Ach da war ja noch die rote Lampe im Auto  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2006)

...und schau mal, wieviel der Zahn der Zeit schon weggenagt hat:






FERTIG!!!


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> *ggg* Das erinnert mich daran, als ich mit selbigem Arbeitsgerät vor den Augen meines Ex-beinahe-Schwiegervaters einer zu entfernenden Gartenhütte zu Leibe gerückt bin... Den Gesichtsausdruck hätte man eigentlich für die Nachwelt festhalten müssen!



Die Veröffentlichung dieses Gesichtsausdruckes hätte ich nun aber auch zwingend verlangt!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2006)

Der knirschende Steuersatz hat sich als der Bautenzug der im oberen Rahmenrohr in ne Führung reingeht herausgestellt. Sand und anderer Dreck haben bei jeder Bewegung des Zuges das Knirschgeräusch ergeben.

Habs gemerkt als ich den Lenker abhatte und das Geräusch bei jeder Bewegung vom Lenker, obwohl dieser keinen Kontakt mehr zum Bike ausser über die Bautenzüge hatte, immer noch allgegenwärtig war.

Allerdings brauch ich jetzt noch jemanden mit Gefühl in den Fingern für den Steuersatz. Ich hab scheinbar taube Finger, hab schon ganz oft ausprobiert das Spiel zu erfühlen, es ist mir aber bis heute nicht gelungen.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und schau mal, wieviel der Zahn der Zeit schon weggenagt hat:
> FERTIG!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. September 2006)

@ luca: das heißt du bist morgen abend dabei? Würde dir gerne meine neue Errungenschaft vorführen


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ luca: das heißt du bist morgen abend dabei? Würde dir gerne meine neue Errungenschaft vorführen



Tut mir leid, aber morgen klappt bei mir jetzt definitiv nicht. Meine Frau hat Einspruch erhoben. Die Kinder sind bei Oma und Opa, So. ist die Dimb Tour und nächste Woche fahr ich alleine in den Urlaub, da werd ich morgen nicht weggelassen. 

Los erzähl schon, was ist das ne Errungenschaft von der Du sprichts?


----------



## arkonis (21. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ luca: das heißt du bist morgen abend dabei? Würde dir gerne meine neue Errungenschaft vorführen



bist du auch dabei, ich glaube dein Eintrag fehlt  

oh je, da kommen wieder die richtigen zusammen, T.J., arachne, Crazy-Racer,
also morgen könnten die 1500 hm, 18 km/h durchaus realistisch werden  aber nehmt rücksicht, meine Erkältung hat noch Spuren von Trägheit hinterlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ...oh je, da kommen wieder die richtigen zusammen, T.J., arachne, Crazy-Racer,
> also morgen könnten die 1500 hm, 18 km/h durchaus realistisch werden  aber nehmt rücksicht, meine Erkältung hat noch Spuren von Trägheit hinterlassen



Du hast schon öfter versucht mir Angst zu machen. Laß das! 

Wir (Schwarzer Kater und ich) haben heute Abend beim Präsi nochmal auf Deine Teilnahme am Sonntag insistiert. Klappt! Ich war zweimal registriert...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> insistiert



Man Arachne Du machst misch fertisch. Ich krieg ja Minderwertigkeitskomplexe. Das Wort könnte ich nicht schreiben geschweige denn weiß ich was es bedeutet  Wenn Arkonis jetzt aber mitfahren darf muß es zumindest eine schöne Bedeutung haben.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Man Arachne Du machst misch fertisch. Ich krieg ja Minderwertigkeitskomplexe. Das Wort könnte ich nicht schreiben geschweige denn weiß ich was es bedeutet  Wenn Arkonis jetzt aber mitfahren darf muß es zumindest eine schöne Bedeutung haben.
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



ei des haast, mir habbe da druff bestanne! Un des is überhabt kan Grund für so komische Dinger wie "Minderwertigkeitskomplexe"! Was des auch immer is. Aber ich waas ja, des Du an bissi neidisch bist, des de kan Tupperrad hast!


----------



## arkonis (22. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du hast schon öfter versucht mir Angst zu machen. Laß das!
> 
> Wir (Schwarzer Kater und ich) haben heute Abend beim Präsi nochmal auf Deine Teilnahme am Sonntag insistiert. Klappt! Ich war zweimal registriert...



danke euch, das nächste mal kommt die Anmeldung früher  
allerdings insistiere ich mal das wir heute min. 1550 hm bringen  

wie war das eigendlich noch mal  man darf nur 5x bei der DIMB mitfahren und dann muss man eintreten. ansonsten würde ich natürlich auch eintreten, wo kann ich ein Autogramm setzen?


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> danke euch, das nächste mal kommt die Anmeldung früher
> allerdings insistiere ich mal das wir heute min. 1550 hm bringen
> 
> wie war das eigendlich noch mal  man darf nur 5x bei der DIMB mitfahren und dann muss man eintreten. ansonsten würde ich natürlich auch eintreten, wo kann ich ein Autogramm setzen?



mir lasse Dich aanfach 20 ma uff öchent`n Baam krabbele!

Des anerne: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=10&Itemid=36
abber aachentlich solltste Dir überleche, ob de Dich glach`m ibc resing deam aschließe dust. Da biste nähmlich aach versichert! Kost allerdings statt 10 36  im Jahr.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. September 2006)

Das mit der Rücksicht klingt gut, zum einen ist meine Lunge auch noch nicht ganz frei und zum andern muss ich morgen wieder den ganzen Tag auf der hauseigenen Baustelle ackern und am Sonntag steht ja auch noch ne Tour an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ... sondern so von Neutron zu Neutron.



Das finde ich übrigens super süß!!!


----------



## caroka (22. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das finde ich übrigens super süß!!!



Ja, so binn isch halt. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Des anerne: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=10&Itemid=36
> abber aachentlich solltste Dir überleche, ob de Dich glach`m ibc resing deam aschließe dust. Da biste nähmlich aach versichert! Kost allerdings statt 10 36  im Jahr.


Ja, abber net nur de Akonis.........da fehle dann noch de Maddias, de Di Tschey, de Cresi-Reser un DU.



			
				Arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> wie war das eigendlich noch mal man darf nur 5x bei der DIMB mitfahren und dann muss man eintreten. ansonsten würde ich natürlich auch eintreten, wo kann ich ein Autogramm setzen?


Du kannst auch gleich eintreten. Dann können wir jeden 3. Donnerstag einen zusammen heben.


Ät Arachne
Ei, Du musst aach noch e Aameldung abgebbe.
Ich will en Orden, ich will en Orden


----------



## arkonis (22. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> mir lasse Dich aanfach 20 ma uff öchent`n Baam krabbele!
> 
> Des anerne: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=10&Itemid=36
> abber aachentlich solltste Dir überleche, ob de Dich glach`m ibc resing deam aschließe dust. Da biste nähmlich aach versichert! Kost allerdings statt 10 36  im Jahr.



hab mich gerade angemeldet, allerdings funktionierte der Link zur Geschäftsordnung und Satzung nicht, Absicht?   
Caraoka wo ist der Haken


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, so binn isch halt.


ich waas!  



caroka schrieb:


> Ja, abber net nur de Akonis.........da fehle dann noch de Maddias, de Di Tschey, de Cresi-Reser un DU.


ja, ja, ja, bin sozusache quasi schon`n ibc-reser.  



caroka schrieb:


> Du kannst auch gleich eintreten. Dann können wir jeden 3. Donnerstag einen zusammen heben.


Dimba hebt net mit jedem dahergelafene aaner. Muß schon`n Dimbo sei!



caroka schrieb:


> Ät Arachne
> Ei, Du musst aach noch e Aameldung abgebbe.
> Ich will en Orden, ich will en Orden


BITTE, BITTE, BITTE: DERF ICH`N DIR ANNACHELE???!!!


----------



## missmarple (22. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> Caraoka wo ist der Haken



Du bist mindestens einmal im Monat der keuleschwingenden Höhlenfrau aus Kelkheim ausgesetzt...  

Sehr netter Vertipper übrigens - wann dürfen wir der ersten Sangesdarbietung der gnä Frau beiwohnen???


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich waas!
> 
> 
> ja, ja, ja, bin sozusache quasi schon`n ibc-reser.
> ...



Sag mal, was hattest Du in dem Gewächshaus eigentlich angebaut?
Gebs zu, Du vernichtest grad die Ernte


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sag mal, was hattest Du in dem Gewächshaus eigentlich angebaut?
> Gebs zu, Du vernichtest grad die Ernte



äääh - ööööh - hmmmmm - Scho ma Ebbes von Peyotl ghört?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

Ist ein Kaktus der in unseren Breitengraden keinen Wirkstoff bildet. Dem ist es hier zu flach.


----------



## arkonis (22. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Du bist mindestens einmal im Monat der keuleschwingenden Höhlenfrau aus Kelkheim ausgesetzt...


harte Zeiten erfodern eben harte Methoden, jetzt wird mir klar aus welchen beweggründen der Mann das Haus entwickelt hat. 








missmarple schrieb:


> Sehr netter Vertipper übrigens - wann dürfen wir der ersten Sangesdarbietung der gnä Frau beiwohnen???


besser nicht...


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist ein Kaktus der in unseren Breitengraden keinen Wirkstoff bildet. Dem ist es hier zu flach.



Ich hätte wetten können, dass Du ihn und seine Wirkung genau kennst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hätte wetten können, dass Du ihn und seine Wirkung genau kennst!!!



nicht persönlich


----------



## caroka (23. September 2006)

Schade, dass ich gestern nicht online war.


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2006)

so ich habe wegen dem Reifen bei dem Kriftler mtb-shop angefragt. 10 Euro über normal, also hab ich mir bei hibike gleich 3 Stück besorgt. extra für morgen um beim Kontrollgang nicht durchzufallen. 
wegen der Fahrt nach Bad Kreuznach: gibt es jemanden der von Hofheim aus losfährt, damit wir Kolonne fahren können?


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2006)

Haaaaalo, jemand da?

wie sieht es aus bis 8 uhr bin ich noch zu erreichen ab dann nicht mehr,
also wer möchte Kolonne fahren
@crazyracer
wo ist unser Treffpunkt, kannst du die routenbeschreibung vielleicht ausdrucken, 
ich habe kein Drucker


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> Haaaaalo, jemand da?
> 
> wie sieht es aus bis 8 uhr bin ich noch zu erreichen ab dann nicht mehr,
> also wer möchte Kolonne fahren
> ...



So, bin wieder da. Ich kann heute Morgen über Hofheim fahren. Ich hoffe arkonis und/oder Crazy-Racer gehen vor der Tour noch mal online... Wir werden mindestens `ne Stunde brauchen, sollten uns also spätestens viertel nach neun am Türmchen treffen. Ok?

 ich bin gestern den Zacken gefahren  ich bin gestern den Zacken gefahren


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, bin wieder da. Ich kann heute Morgen über Hofheim fahren. Ich hoffe arkonis und/oder Crazy-Racer gehen vor der Tour noch mal online... Wir werden mindestens `ne Stunde brauchen, sollten uns also spätestens viertel nach neun am Türmchen treffen. Ok?
> 
> ich bin gestern den Zacken gefahren  ich bin gestern den Zacken gefahren



ok, hab auch etwas verpennt, aber bin um 15 nach neun in H-Twon

was ist eion Zacken


----------



## missmarple (24. September 2006)

@caro: hmmm, noch keiner von der KH-Tour online - was meinst Du, ab wann müssen wir eine Vermisstenmeldung aufgeben???


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> @caro: hmmm, noch keiner von der KH-Tour online - was meinst Du, ab wann müssen wir eine Vermisstenmeldung aufgeben???



Nun ja, in Anbetracht, dass es um Männer geht, sollten wir Ihnen noch ein wenig Zeit geben. Wahrscheinlich haben Sie Probleme den Heimweg zu finden oder Sie haben sich von den mitfahrenden Frauen den Kopf verdrehen lassen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. September 2006)

Den Bad-Kreuznach-Fred nacher zu lesen, kommt einer Selbst-Kasteiung gleich  .
Na, Hauptsache die hatten heute Ihren Spass an der Tour; um 11.00h war ich heut auf der A5 Höhe Alsfeld 3x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Den Bad-Kreuznach-Fred nacher zu lesen, kommt einer Selbst-Kasteiung gleich  .
> Na, Hauptsache die hatten heute Ihren Spass an der Tour; um 11.00h war ich heut auf der A5 höhe Alsfeld 3x



Ich habe mir sogar ein Bierchen besorgt, um das nachher ein bischen besser ertragen zu können.


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe mir sogar ein Bierchen besorgt, um das nachher ein bischen besser ertragen zu können.


Des reicht bei mir leider ned, da muß es schon etwas "prickerlnderes" sein (=> http://www.enziangrassl.net/shop/product_info.php/products_id/22  )


----------



## missmarple (24. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Den Bad-Kreuznach-Fred nacher zu lesen, kommt einer Selbst-Kasteiung gleich  .



Oh ja, da könntest Du Recht haben...  

@caro: meinst Du wirklich, die werden uns untreu?!?!?!  Vielleicht sitzen sie auch irgendwo am Wegesrand und weinen sich die Augen aus dem Kopf, weil sie uns so vermissen???


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Oh ja, da könntest Du Recht haben...
> 
> @caro: meinst Du wirklich, die werden uns untreu?!?!?!  Vielleicht sitzen sie auch irgendwo am Wegesrand und weinen sich die Augen aus dem Kopf, weil sie uns so vermissen???


Naja, falls *Euch *die Tränen kommen, könnte ich Euch vllt. trösten  .... *10x*


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Naja, falls *Euch *die Tränen kommen, könnte ich Euch vllt. trösten  .... *10x*


Wenn die das lesen...,außerdem hast Du eine Frau. Du darfst das nicht.



			
				MM schrieb:
			
		

> @caro: meinst Du wirklich, die werden uns untreu?!?!?!  Vielleicht sitzen sie auch irgendwo am Wegesrand und weinen sich die Augen aus dem Kopf, weil sie uns so vermissen???


So wird es sein......


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn die das lesen...,außerdem hast Du eine Frau. Du darfst das nicht.


Na, mit Trails um Hofheim trösten natürlich, tse tse tse ...
Mal im Ernst, so langsam mach ich mir auch Sorgen ...oder ist denen das Flickzeug ausgegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na, mit Trails um Hofheim trösten natürlich, tse tse tse ...


Geschickt 


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, so langsam mach ich mir auch Sorgen ...soviele Platten gehen doch gar nich


Unkraut vergeht nicht.


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

Sie sin da, sie sin da......Akonis un cresi reser sin da 
erzählt................wie waas


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2006)

so wir sind wieder zurück, dank arachne haben wir unser Ziel sicher gefunden bis auf den kleinen Autotrail
aber, aber meine Damen wir würden doch unsere Bikefrauen nicht hintergehen  , die angekündigten Bienchen mit halboberteil entpupten sich nur als Licht das die Motten anlocken sollte, um mehr Hengste auf die hammerharten Trails zu locken....so ich muss jetzt noch ein paar Büchsen öffnen hab einen großen Hunger. 
heute habt ihr echt was verpasst


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> heute habt ihr echt was verpasst



so richtig echt was verpasst 

es war die beste Tour die ich bisher gefahren bin, einmal im Monat sollte man in Bad Kreuznach fahren. 

Den Taunus machen wir am besten komplett platt und bauen in nach unseren neuen Vorstellungen nochmal neu auf. So larifahri Touren wie im Taunus sollten verboten werden.   

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> .... Sie haben sich von den mitfahrenden Frauen den Kopf verdrehen lassen.


Mußten tatsächlich ab und an den Kopf drehen. 



			
				missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja, da könntest Du Recht haben...


NIEMALS!!! Nein, nein, nein ich meine nicht, dass Caroka niemals Recht hat, sondern... 



			
				missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> @caro: meinst Du wirklich, die werden uns untreu?!?!?!  Vielleicht sitzen sie auch irgendwo am Wegesrand und weinen sich die Augen aus dem Kopf, weil sie uns so vermissen???


Niemals nie nicht könnten wir unseren keulenschwingenden Höhlenperlen untreu werden!!! Und tatsächlich haben wir euch sehr, sehr, sehr vermißt!!!



			
				MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, falls *Euch *die Tränen kommen, könnte ich Euch vllt. trösten  ....


Vergiß es!!!   Ich weiß zwar nicht wieso, es klingt aber gut! 



			
				MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Na, mit Trails um Hofheim trösten natürlich, tse tse tse ...


Wirklich geschickt! 



			
				caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Geschickt
> 
> Unkraut vergeht nicht.


Danke!  



			
				arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> so wir sind wieder zurück, dank arachne haben wir unser Ziel sicher gefunden bis auf den kleinen Autotrail
> aber, aber meine Damen wir würden doch unsere Bikefrauen nicht hintergehen  , die angekündigten Bienchen mit halboberteil entpupten sich nur als Licht das die Motten anlocken sollte, um mehr Hengste auf die hammerharten Trails zu locken....so ich muss jetzt noch ein paar Büchsen öffnen hab einen großen Hunger.
> heute habt ihr echt was verpasst


Sehen und drauffahren waren eins! 
Ääh, bestimmt genau!?
Oh, hast Du gleich heute Abend gelernt, was ein Büchsenöffner ist!?!?!?

siehe auchhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3034694&postcount=644


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> aber, aber meine Damen wir würden doch unsere Bikefrauen nicht hintergehen  , die angekündigten Bienchen mit halboberteil entpupten sich nur als Licht das die Motten anlocken sollte, um mehr Hengste auf die hammerharten Trails zu locken....so ich muss jetzt noch ein paar Büchsen öffnen hab einen großen Hunger.



Ihr seid soooo gut zu uns. 



			
				Luca schrieb:
			
		

> so richtig echt was verpasst
> 
> es war die beste Tour die ich bisher gefahren bin, einmal im Monat sollte man in Bad Kreuznach fahren.
> 
> Den Taunus machen wir am besten komplett platt und bauen in nach unseren neuen Vorstellungen nochmal neu auf. So larifahri Touren wie im Taunus sollten verboten werden.


erzähl, kann ich S3 auch fahren.....ich wußte, dass ich was verpasse.


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ihr seid soooo gut zu uns.
> 
> erzähl, kann ich S3 auch fahren.....ich wußte, dass ich was verpasse.



Völlig problemlos! Wir sind da alle ...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

Ich kann S3 nicht fahren  

aber wenn man üben könnte , wäre das schon machbar


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

Arachne wir sollte uns besser absprechen


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Arachne wir sollte uns besser absprechen



Gut erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Arachne wir sollte uns besser absprechen



Ich wollte erst später verraten, dass da noch "abgestiegen" fehlt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. September 2006)

Immer ruhig Blut, bin schon um 2020 (ich brauch ne kleine Lampe für so zwecke, der Heimweg war stockfinster ) wieder zuhause gewesen (um 0845 losgefahren)
Ich fass es mal kurz weil ich für morgen noch zwei Berichte fertig machen muss (jaja, immer alles auf den letzten Drücker) --> ihr habt einiges verpasst


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich wollte erst später verraten, dass da noch "abgestiegen" fehlt.


 Das hättest Du doch eh vergessen.


----------



## missmarple (24. September 2006)

Hmmm... Mich verblüfft gerade die plakative Artikulation, die die Herren heute zu Tage legen:



			
				arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> die angekündigten Bienchen mit halboberteil entpupten sich nur als Licht das die Motten anlocken sollte, um mehr Hengste auf die hammerharten Trails zu locken...



 Wenn ich mir das mal so Bildlich karkiert vorstell...  




			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> unseren keulenschwingenden Höhlenperlen


   Das mutet jetzt schon etwas despektierlich an!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

Hier ein kleines Appetithäppchen:


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

Gemein. 
Habt Ihr eigentlich auf dem ein oder anderen Trail mal an mich gedacht?
Bitte, bitte ,bitte sag wenigstens einer, der Form halber, ja


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Das hättest Du doch eh vergessen.


Hmmm... naja, vielleicht nicht ganz an den Haaren herbeigez....



missmarple schrieb:


> ...   Das mutet jetzt schon etwas despektierlich an!


Nein, nein, nein! Du verstehst mich völlig miss!!! Es war wirklich extrem liebevoll gemeint!! - - - Moment mal, das ist doch wieder mal so ein "fishing for compliments"! Denn eigentlich weißt Du ja ganz genau, wie sehr ihr uns am Herzen liegt!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Gemein.
> Habt Ihr eigentlich auf dem ein oder anderen Trail mal an mich gedacht?
> Bitte, bitte ,bitte sag wenigstens einer, der Form halber, ja




Ich hab nur an Dich gedacht, bis auf einmal, da hab ich an missmarpel gedacht.


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Gemein.
> Habt Ihr eigentlich auf dem ein oder anderen Trail mal an mich gedacht?
> Bitte, bitte ,bitte sag wenigstens einer, der Form halber, ja



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3034763&postcount=347


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (24. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nur an Dich gedacht, bis auf einmal, da hab ich an missmarpel gedacht.



Na, da bin ich aber gespannt, wann/wo das war???


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

als Arachne von kleine Keulchen...


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab nur an Dich gedacht, bis auf einmal, da hab ich an missmarpel gedacht.



     

@Arachne
OK, so ist gut.


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich aber gespannt, wann/wo das war???



Bei mir war es sogar zweimal: Beim Einkehren am Mittag UND beim Trinken danach! Bin so gewohnt, dass Du da bist, wenn Biker Trinken gehen!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> OK, so ist gut.



was heißt hier Arachne


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was heißt hier Arachne



siehst Du nicht den Trennstrich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

Wo gibts hier nen Strich?


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo gibts hier nen Strich?



Zwischen den lols und dem Rest. Wir hatten beide auf ihre Nachfrage reagiert.


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Hmmm... Mich verblüfft gerade die plakative Artikulation, die die Herren heute zu Tage legen:
> 
> Wenn ich mir das mal so Bildlich karkiert vorstell...



Bienchen (wilde Biene) ist das Mädel der Beinharten, das mit halboberteil die Trails herunterjagt, in wirklichkeit aber ein ganznormaler behaarter Typ.
allerdings kammen uns an einer Stelle echte wilde Bienen entgegen, die haben aber uns gestochen, so das ist das leben eines Mountainbiker.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zwischen den lols und dem Rest. Wir hatten beide auf ihre Nachfrage reagiert.




Ach den meinst Du, ich hab schon gedacht


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> Bienchen (wilde Biene) ist das Mädel der Beinharten, das mit halboberteil die Trails herunterjagt, in wirklichkeit aber ein ganznormaler behaarter Typ.
> allerdings kammen uns an einer Stelle echte wilde Bienen entgegen, die haben aber uns gestochen, so das ist das leben eines Mountainbiker.



Verräter


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo gibts hier nen Strich?


Seid Ihr nicht müde nach so einer Tour?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)




----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)




----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)




----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

@Arachne:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (24. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne:



Ich hatte Dich schom verstanden!  "King of Smileys"


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

Ich überlas Euch jetzt das Schlachtfeld, die Damen haben wir sowieso Mundtod gemacht  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## missmarple (24. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich überlas Euch jetzt das Schlachtfeld, die Damen haben wir sowieso Mundtod gemacht



Man kommt ja gar nicht mehr zu Wort...


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Man kommt ja gar nicht mehr zu Wort...



Stell Dir mal vor, jetzt reden die auch noch schneller als wir........
Mir ist schon ganz schwindelig.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

Der MTK-Cube hat mir eine ganz laute PN geschickt, jetzt bin ich wieder wach


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab nur an Dich gedacht, bis auf einmal, da hab ich an missmarpel gedacht.


Jetzt läuft's schon aus meinem Monitor ... (Sülzheimer )



Arachne schrieb:


> ich bin gestern den Zacken gefahren  ich bin gestern den Zacken gefahren


Da soll ich noch *ruhig* vorm PC hocken  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> so richtig echt was verpasst
> es war die beste Tour die ich bisher gefahren bin, einmal im Monat sollte man in Bad Kreuznach fahren.
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


Oder *HIER* ???  (Das war laut!)



Arachne schrieb:


> MTK-Cube schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na, mit Trails um Hofheim trösten natürlich, tse tse tse ...
> ...


Eben Profi mit ein paar Lenzen mehr Lebenserfahrung;


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> Eben Profi mit ein paar Lenzen mehr Lebenserfahrung;



Mußt Du in dem Jahr gemacht haben, dass ich älter bin als Du ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mußt Du in dem Jahr gemacht haben, dass ich älter bin als Du ...


Irgendwia steh i auf'm Schlaucherl  ; dös is a bisserl high-german für 23:16 h ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

Ei, im Gegensatz zu Dir Jungspund bin ich`n alter Sack! Und Du redest von mehr Lenzen Lebenserfahrung...


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei, im Gegensatz zu Dir Jungspund bin ich`n alter Sack! Und Du redest von mehr Lenzen Lebenserfahrung...



Na, dann laß mal Dein Geb.datum per PN rüberwachsen (ich halt's auch vor Deinen zwei Groupies  geheim)


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na, dann laß mal Dein Geb.datum per PN rüberwachsen (ich halt's auch vor Deinen zwei Groupies  geheim)



Ich kann`s mir leider immer nur versch... Die eine habe ich heute Abend schon verschreckt und bei der anderen traue ich mich`s nun nicht mehr...


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich kann`s mir leider immer nur versch... Die eine habe ich heute Abend schon verschreckt und bei der anderen traue ich mich`s nun nicht mehr...


Ich werd mal'n gutes Wort für Dich einlegen... (...Profi eben:-; )


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)




----------



## Arachne (25. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Es ist nur ein Wunsch: Mit dem Dirtbike nach Kreuznach.
> 
> Ach, ich bin sooo anspruchslos.



Also, da hättest Du erstmal nicht wirklich Freude dran! Und wenn Du mit diesem Bike doch die Trails hochkommen würdest, kämst Du höchstens zu einem, zugegebener Maßen sehr langen, Sprung, den ich Dir aber absolut untersagen möchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also, da hättest Du erstmal nicht wirklich Freude dran! Und wenn Du mit diesem Bike doch die Trails hochkommen würdest, kämst Du höchstens zu einem, zugegebener Maßen sehr langen, Sprung, den ich Dir aber absolut untersagen möchte!


Ich wollte doch nur meine Bescheidenheit zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich wollte doch nur meine Bescheidenheit zum Ausdruck bringen.



Ja, ja, ich weiß: Ich sage jetzt nicht "typisch Frau, will ALLES haben" ...


----------



## fUEL (25. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich wollte doch nur meine Bescheidenheit zum Ausdruck bringen.



Frauen sind einfach bescheidener, da war doch gestern eine Dame, die sich in der Reifengröße auf Rennradniveau beschieden hat im Sitzkomfort hörte die Bescheidenheit jedoch auf.


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Frauen sind einfach bescheidener, da war doch gestern eine Dame, die sich in der Reifengröße auf Rennradniveau beschieden hat im Sitzkomfort hörte die Bescheidenheit jedoch auf.



und in der Rahmenhöhe! Das Steuerrohr muß ungefähr doppelt so lang gewesen sein, wie für mich notwendig...


----------



## fUEL (25. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> und in der Rahmenhöhe! Das Steuerrohr muß ungefähr doppelt so lang gewesen sein, wie für mich notwendig...



Der "Sitzkomfort" hat große Schatten geworfen, da konnte man mal auskühlen, oder ??


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der "Sitzkomfort" hat große Schatten geworfen, da konnte man mal auskühlen, oder ??



Häh? Reden wir von der gleichen? Die (nicht zu uns gehörende) Dame die ihr (Renn-) Rad an der Straße schob, nachdem wir diesen heißen Wiesen-Uphill bewältigt hatte?


----------



## fUEL (26. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Häh? Reden wir von der gleichen? Die (nicht zu uns gehörende) Dame die ihr (Renn-) Rad an der Straße schob, nachdem wir diesen heißen Wiesen-Uphill bewältigt hatte?



Rennrad rotes Tshirt nicht zu uns gehörend und große Schatten werfend. Ich denke wir meinen die gleiche Person. 

Gruss Frank


----------



## missmarple (26. September 2006)

Hier ist ja irgendwie auch nix mehr los...


----------



## arkonis (26. September 2006)

nö nicht wirklich, sieht so aus als müssten wir uns ohne die anderen unterhalten


----------



## missmarple (26. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> nö nicht wirklich, sieht so aus als müssten wir uns ohne die anderen unterhalten



Ts, die alten Säcke schwächeln!!!  

Dann können wir auch wieder skypen, wenn sonst keiner mitplaudert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. September 2006)

ich brauche ja nur eine Bemerkung über Trinken gehen und Rad fahren zu machen, schon zeiht sich die ein, oder eine Perle in ihre Höhle zurück...


----------



## missmarple (27. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich brauche ja nur eine Bemerkung über Trinken gehen und Rad fahren zu machen, schon zeiht sich die ein, oder eine Perle in ihre Höhle zurück...



Nee, nee - sooo einfach wirst Du uns nicht los!!!  

Höhlengruss...


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Nee, nee - sooo einfach wirst Du uns nicht los!!!
> 
> Höhlengruss...



oh wie schön, die allerliebste Perle spricht noch mit mir!!!


----------



## arkonis (27. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich brauche ja nur eine Bemerkung über Trinken gehen und Rad fahren zu machen, schon zeiht sich die ein, oder eine Perle in ihre Höhle zurück...



ich leg mal ein gutes Wort für dich ein


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich leg mal ein gutes Wort für dich ein



Dank, gerne , aber ich fürchte, ich bin einfach zu frech... 

edit: und zu vorlaut!


----------



## missmarple (27. September 2006)

arachne schrieb:
			
		

> es spricht...


Es?!?!?!   Dir offenbare ich nochmal die Abgründe meiner musikalischen Seele... *holschonmaldiekeuleausderhöhlennischeundmachaufwärmübungen* 




			
				arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> ich leg mal ein gutes Wort für dich ein



Jaaaaaa??? Mein königliches Ohr lauscht gespannt!!! *gespanntsei*


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Es?!?!?!   Dir offenbare ich nochmal die Abgründe meiner musikalischen Seele... *holschonmaldiekeuleausderhöhlennischeundmachaufwärmübungen* ...



au, au, au,...  
ich glaube ich versuche erst mal, Dich mit "meiner" Musik (die unbekanntere) zu besänftigen!?!?! Manchmal kann ich wirklich auch mal nett sein, schau: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/296309
 

edit: ok, diesen einen Fauxpas habe ich korrigiert.  - langsam, aber sicher sollte ich mal ein wenig aufpassen... 

außerdem war es ja nur ein Missverständnis: Es stand für DAS wundervolle Geschöpf namens missmarple!!!


----------



## missmarple (27. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal kann ich wirklich auch mal nett sein, schau: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/296309


Jaja, Männerkuscheln mit Deinem Fürsprecher...  




			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem war es ja nur ein Missverständnis: Es stand für DAS wundervolle Geschöpf namens missmarple!!!


Lügenbold! Und von caro kriegste dafür bestimmt auch noch einen Säusel-Verweis!  

caaaro *such*


----------



## caroka (27. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Jaja, Männerkuscheln mit Deinem Fürsprecher...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja,ja, ich habe mir das mal alles aus der Entfernung mitangesehen..........
Wie schnell die Herren einen vergessen, wenn man sich mal nicht meldet. 
Kein "Oh Caro..... Herzallerliebste.... ...ich vermisse Dich soooo".  
Aber scheinbar sind sie sowieso nicht an Frauen interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. September 2006)

@ sipemue (und die anderen die daran Interesse hatten)
wie schauts jetzt mit der selfmade Leistungsdiagnostik aus? Das sollte doch dieses WE stattfinden.


----------



## caroka (27. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ sipemue (und die anderen die daran Interesse hatten)
> wie schauts jetzt mit der selfmade Leistungsdiagnostik aus? Das sollte doch dieses WE stattfinden.



Da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht.  Nur wollte ich Sipemue nicht drängen, da er ja das Ergometer transportieren müsste. Wir sollten akzeptieren, wenn er einen Rückzieher machen möchte. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass das solche Wellen schlagen würde. 
Aber bestimmt äußert er sich noch dazu. 

Sipemue


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Jaja, Männerkuscheln mit Deinem Fürsprecher...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





caroka schrieb:


> Ja,ja, ich habe mir das mal alles aus der Entfernung mitangesehen..........
> Wie schnell die Herren einen vergessen, wenn man sich mal nicht meldet.
> Kein "Oh Caro..... Herzallerliebste.... ...ich vermisse Dich soooo".
> Aber scheinbar sind sie sowieso nicht an Frauen interessiert.



aaaaah Frauenversteher, wo seid ihr??? Oder nehmen an diesem Fred keine Fabelwesen teil? 

ok, ok, ok, ich habe mehr, oder weniger überhaupt nichts verstanden, oder wenigstens so ähnlich. Eigentlich wollte ich sagen, dass - STOP! Anders: hmmmmmm - dass caroka sich in letzter Zeit ein wenig Rar macht, ist mir durchaus schon schmerzlich aufgefallen! Aber auch wenn ich manchmal ziemlich heftig daherschwätze, wollte ich dies nun bisher noch nicht ansprechen. Das missmarple in dieser Beziehung da so unter mir leiden muß liegt ja nur daran, dass ich sie viel seltener als caroka beim Rad fahren gesehen habe!

Ich vermisse euch! VERSTANDEN?


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2006)

So.
@MTK-Cube: Wie war  das? Wo fährst Du am Sonntag mit? War vorhin auf dem Sandplacken etwas hektisch.


----------



## caroka (27. September 2006)

@Arachne

Du mich auch .................


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> 
> Du mich auch .................



So mag ich es am liebsten!  Ich darf wildestens hin und her und vor und zurück und vielleicht noch nach oben und unten interpretieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> So.
> @MTK-Cube: Wie war  das? Wo fährst Du am Sonntag mit? War vorhin auf dem Sandplacken etwas hektisch.


Naaaaaabend zusammen,
am Sonntag ist in Neu-Anspach eine CTF, wo ich mit meiner Schwester (sie ist konditionell besser drauf als ich; nur bergab bin ich schneller) die 50 km Runde fahren wollte. Höhenmeter sind keine angegeben, aber letztes Jahr waren es glaube ich um die 650-700 hm. Geht wie üblich überwiegend über Feldwege und Forststraßen; so gut wie keine Trails. Hier die Info vom Veranstalter: http://www.rv-anspach.de/ctf_tmp.html
Wer mitfahren will => gerne. Ob ich noch jemanden mit dem Auto mitnehmen könnte, kann ich erst morgen abend sagen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja,ja, ....
> Wie schnell die Herren einen vergessen, wenn man sich mal nicht meldet.
> Kein "Oh Caro..... Herzallerliebste.... ...ich vermisse Dich soooo".
> Aber scheinbar sind sie sowieso nicht an Frauen interessiert.


Man(n) ist einfach nur etwas vorsichtig geworden, nachdem man/ich hier zuletzt verbal gerade noch so die Kurve hinbekommen hat ....... 

und im übrigen: Wahre .... gibt's nur unter Männern


----------



## mischuwi (28. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht.  Nur wollte ich Sipemue nicht drängen, da er ja das Ergometer transportieren müsste. Wir sollten akzeptieren, wenn er einen Rückzieher machen möchte. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass das solche Wellen schlagen würde.
> Aber bestimmt äußert er sich noch dazu.
> 
> Sipemue


Naja, aus Ermangelung einer geeigneten Location ist das ganze leider abgeblasen worden. Es hat sich ja niemand bereit erklärt 8 müffelnde Biker(innen) auf seinen Wohnzimmerteppich schwitzen zu lassen. 



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Naaaaaabend zusammen,
> am Sonntag ist in Neu-Anspach eine CTF, wo ich mit meiner Schwester (sie ist konditionell besser drauf als ich; nur bergab bin ich schneller) die 50 km Runde fahren wollte. Höhenmeter sind keine angegeben, aber letztes Jahr waren es glaube ich um die 650-700 hm. Geht wie üblich überwiegend über Feldwege und Forststraßen; so gut wie keine Trails. Hier die Info vom Veranstalter: http://www.rv-anspach.de/ctf_tmp.html
> Wer mitfahren will => gerne. Ob ich noch jemanden mit dem Auto mitnehmen könnte, kann ich erst morgen abend sagen.


Klingt ja ganz nett. So lernt man mal neue Wege kennen. Würde dann versuchen die 50er Runde zweimal zu fahren.  Wird natürlich knackig bis 10:00Uhr wieder am Start zu sein.
Suchanfrage: Suche 2-3 Mitstreiter, die mir im Gruppen-Windschatten-Fahren zu nem 25er Schnitt verhelfen.


----------



## caroka (28. September 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:


> Naja, aus Ermangelung einer geeigneten Location ist das ganze leider abgeblasen worden. Es hat sich ja niemand bereit erklärt 8 müffelnde Biker(innen) auf seinen Wohnzimmerteppich schwitzen zu lassen.



Hatten nicht Lokalhorst und Arkonis sich angeboten?


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Hatten nicht Lokalhorst und Arkonis sich angeboten?



Ich könnte auch noch den Garten meiner Eltern in Oberursel anbieten.


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Naaaaaabend zusammen,
> am Sonntag ist in Neu-Anspach eine CTF, wo ich mit meiner Schwester (sie ist konditionell besser drauf als ich; nur bergab bin ich schneller) die 50 km Runde fahren wollte. Höhenmeter sind keine angegeben, aber letztes Jahr waren es glaube ich um die 650-700 hm. Geht wie üblich überwiegend über Feldwege und Forststraßen; so gut wie keine Trails. Hier die Info vom Veranstalter: http://www.rv-anspach.de/ctf_tmp.html
> Wer mitfahren will => gerne. Ob ich noch jemanden mit dem Auto mitnehmen könnte, kann ich erst morgen abend sagen.



Um wieviel Uhr hast Du denn vor in Anspach zu starten?


----------



## arkonis (28. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr hast Du denn vor in Anspach zu starten?



um 10:00 würde ich starten wollen, früher ist unmenschlich


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Man(n) ist einfach nur etwas vorsichtig geworden, nachdem man/ich hier zuletzt verbal gerade noch so die Kurve hinbekommen hat .......
> 
> und im übrigen: Wahre .... gibt's nur unter Männern



Danke!  Ich traue mich gar nicht mehr etwas zu sagen, bekomme dann ja doch nur eine links und eine rechts und eine links und eine rechts und eine...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. September 2006)

Schade das es abgeblasen wurde, hatte mich schon drauf gefreut 

*CTF* Ich bin noch nie eine Veranstaltung mitgefahren, wie läuft denn so ne CTF ab?
Wär natürlich nur interessant für mich wenn sich jemand findet der mich mitnehmen könnte.
@ mischuwi: würde dir gern helfen, aber ich bezweifle das ich dir zu nem 25er Schnitt helfen könnte.


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Schade das es abgeblasen wurde, hatte mich schon drauf gefreut
> 
> *CTF* Ich bin noch nie eine Veranstaltung mitgefahren, wie läuft denn so ne CTF ab?
> Wär natürlich nur interessant für mich wenn sich jemand findet der mich mitnehmen könnte.
> @ mischuwi: würde dir gern helfen, aber ich bezweifle das ich dir zu nem 25er Schnitt helfen könnte.



Kennst Du Volkswandern? CTF ist so ähnlich, nur auf dem MTB. OK, ok, etwas sportlicher vielleicht schon.  Aber nicht viel: Ich rechne mit Wald- und Wiesen-Autobahnen. Ein 25er Schnitt ist deshalb nicht wirklich absolut unmöglich. Unmöglich wäre für mich nur schon um viertel vor acht da zu sein, um um acht los zu sausen... Die CTF selbst ist jedenfalls kein Rennen!

Wieviel Kilomater hättest Du über Eppstein, Fischbach und Hornau nach Altenhain?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. September 2006)

So denn, wir wollen auch mal
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=242034
Hoffe es findet sich jemand der mitfahren würde


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kennst Du Volkswandern? CTF ist so ähnlich, nur auf dem MTB. OK, ok, etwas sportlicher vielleicht schon.  Aber nicht viel: Ich rechne mit Wald- und Wiesen-Autobahnen. Ein 25er Schnitt ist deshalb nicht wirklich absolut unmöglich. Unmöglich wäre für mich nur schon um viertel vor acht da zu sein, um um acht los zu sausen... Die CTF selbst ist jedenfalls kein Rennen!....


Ergänzen kann man noch, daß es unterwegs mindestens eine Verpflegungsstation geben sollte (Tee, Apfel, Bananen, vllt. auch Riegel [Zigaretten haben die aber nicht....ach, Lucafabian ist ja gar nich da ]), auch wenn in der Ausschreibung darüber nichts steht  . Und wenn's wie letztes Jahr organisiert war, sollte es danach Grillwürste und Getränke zu kaufen geben.
Wer möchte: ich kann zwei Leut + Bikes mitnehmen (u.U. auch drei).



Arachne schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr hast Du denn vor in Anspach zu starten?


 Da ich um 14:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein will/muß, wollte ich so um 09:00 dort sein, d.h. von Hofheim müßte es 8:15 losgehen. Ich könnte Dich auch bei Dir abholen so um 8:30 (da isses schon hell).


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. September 2006)

mischuwi schrieb:


> .... Suchanfrage: Suche 2-3 Mitstreiter, die mir im Gruppen-Windschatten-Fahren zu nem 25er Schnitt verhelfen.


Da muß ich mal ganz lässig passen (andere Liga) ....


----------



## Arachne (29. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> Wer möchte: ich kann zwei Leut + Bikes mitnehmen (u.U. auch drei)....



Uuuuaah, guten Morgen! Fährst nun doch allein?


----------



## Arachne (29. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...Da ich um 14:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein will/muß, wollte ich so um 09:00 dort sein, d.h. von Hofheim müßte es 8:15 losgehen. Ich könnte Dich auch bei Dir abholen so um 8:30 (da isses schon hell).



Sollte noch jemand von Hofheim aus bei Dir zusteigen, würde ich auch nach Hofheim kommen. Ansonsten würde ich gerne Dein Abholangebot annehmen. Danach müßte ich nach Oberursel und würde deshalb wahrscheinlich direkt mit dem Rad über die Saalburg fahren. Ok?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. September 2006)

Nur um sicher zu gehen das es keiner ausversehen überliest 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=242034


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sollte noch jemand von Hofheim aus bei Dir zusteigen, würde ich auch nach Hofheim kommen. Ansonsten würde ich gerne Dein Abholangebot annehmen. Danach müßte ich nach Oberursel und würde deshalb wahrscheinlich direkt mit dem Rad über die Saalburg fahren. Ok?


Bis jetzt hat sich sonst noch keine/r gerührt. Ich kann auch über den 'Schlenker' Oberursel nach Hause fahren; no Problem.
Ziehmlich schweigsam geworden hier; macht Ihr auch alle auf den letzten Drücker Eure Steuererklärung


----------



## caroka (29. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ziehmlich schweigsam geworden hier; macht Ihr auch alle auf den letzten Drücker Eure Steuererklärung



Nein, aber ich glaube es liegt daran, dass Lucafabian in Urlaub ist und er scheint der Motor dieses Freds zu sein. 
Passt mal auf, wenn der wieder da ist,  dann geht es hier wieder rund.


----------



## missmarple (29. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ziehmlich schweigsam geworden hier; macht Ihr auch alle auf den letzten Drücker Eure Steuererklärung



Nee, das kann ich mir nicht leisten, so lange damit zu warten...  

Ansonsten sind wir halt einfach nur rücksichtsvolle Menschen: es ist ja doch der ein oder andere im Url*** - wenn wir hier so weitermachen wie sonst müssen die ja noch ne Extra-Woche Urlaub dranhängen, bis sie alles "aufgelesen" haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (29. September 2006)

der Luca hat doch bestimmt Internet in den Alpen


----------



## arkonis (29. September 2006)

heute hat mich einer mit einem Bierdeckel abgeschossen. Ich auf dem Fahrrad er zu Fuß.


----------



## missmarple (29. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> heute hat mich einer mit einem Bierdeckel abgeschossen. Ich auf dem Fahrrad er zu Fuß.



Jammerlappen!!!   Und ich hab gedacht, die Keulentherapie der holden Caro und meiner Wenigkeit hätten Dich ein bisschen abgehärtet...  

Caaaro!!! Ein Fall für das "K-Team"!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich glaube es liegt daran, dass Lucafabian in Urlaub ist und er scheint der Motor dieses Freds zu sein.
> Passt mal auf, wenn der wieder da ist,  dann geht es hier wieder rund.


Mal sehen wie rund *ER*  sich dreht, wenn er's nächste mal auf meinen Lenker schaut  





missmarple schrieb:


> Nee, das kann ich mir nicht leisten, so lange damit zu warten...


Ich kann's mir nicht leisten (früher) nachzuzahlen


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> ....aaaro!!! Ein Fall für das "K-Team"!!!


Achtung Män*n*ä*ä*ä*r !* "K"-ALARM: 


Ich versteck mich jetzt unter der Bettdecke


----------



## Arachne (30. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Achtung Män*n*ä*ä*ä*r !* "K"-ALARM:
> 
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen!
kommt nur alle zu mir, ich schütze euch!!!  Ich habe wohl ein Rezept gegen Höhlenperlen gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. September 2006)

An das gehobene Management                   


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

da, bedingt durch gewisse, unvorhergesehene Strukturveränderungen in meinem Familienunternehmen, meine hochqualifizierten Führungsqualitäten  momentan dringend benötigt werden, kann ich mich derzeit nicht aktiv an Ihrer durchaus kreativen und auch äußerst notwendigen Diskussion beteiligen.
Dies schließt nicht aus, dass ich mich immer über den aktuellen Stand der Diskussion informiere, um mich zu gegebener Zeit wieder in die Diskussion einbringen zu können.

Ich bitte um Ihr Verständnis und verbleibe hochachtungsvoll

Ihre Caroka

Expert for family life
First Level
Responsible for humanity


OK, ein bischen dick aufgetragen, ist eben von Männern abgeguckt.


----------



## Arachne (30. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...OK, ein bischen dick aufgetragen, ist eben von Männern abgeguckt.



ich schüttle Dich zu gegebener Zeit!


----------



## caroka (30. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich schüttle Dich zu gegebener Zeit!



Ahhhh, Du schüttelst mich.....das wäre ja unser erster körperliche Kontakt. 
Ich gebe zu, missmarple kann das besser mit ihrem Französisch ......sprechen meine ich, ne.


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ahhhh, Du schüttelst mich.....das wäre ja unser erster körperliche Kontakt.
> Ich gebe zu, missmarple kann das besser mit ihrem Französisch ......sprechen meine ich, ne.



Kannst Du mir sagen, warum ich so frech bin? Die mir zuerst eingefallene Antwortvariante habe ich jedenfalls sicherheitshalber schnell wieder gelöscht...   Deine Reaktion läßt mir nun aber eure Keulentaktik unter einem völlig neuen Gesichtspunkt erscheinen!


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> .... Ich könnte Dich auch bei Dir abholen so um 8:30 (da isses schon hell).



Ich hoffe, dass es da nicht nur schon hell ist, sondern die Sonne auch schon den Regen vertrieben hat!


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es da nicht nur schon hell ist, sondern die Sonne auch schon den Regen vertrieben hat!


Für die Sonne hab ich keinen Liefertermin mehr bekommen, aber Hauptsache das Gedöns von oben hält zumindest hier z.Z. Ruhe. Dirtboards und Überschuhe nicht vergessen; es könnte heute von unten regnen  .
Nicht wundern, wenn ich schon kurz vor halb bei Dir aufkreuze, bin 20min. früher als geplant aufgewacht. Bis denne.


----------



## sipemue (1. Oktober 2006)

hallo,
ich war ja nun seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr online ... hat sich jmd gefunden, wo wir am 3.10. unsere "Self-made-LD" machen könnten? Idealerweise in einem Hobbykeller oder eben in einem anderen geeigneten Raum.


----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2006)

OK, ich stell meine Wohnung zur Verfügung. 

Grillen geht da aber nicht.


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2006)

sipemue schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich war ja nun seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr online ... hat sich jmd gefunden, wo wir am 3.10. unsere "Self-made-LD" machen könnten? Idealerweise in einem Hobbykeller oder eben in einem anderen geeigneten Raum.



ok, neben dem Garten meiner Eltern (Oberursel) könnte ich auch einen etwas größeren Kellerraum dort zur Verfügung stellen. Allerdings bräuchte ich zum vorherigen Ausräumen und späteren wieder Einräumen, ein/zwei Hilfen.


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> OK, ich stell meine Wohnung zur Verfügung.
> 
> Grillen geht da aber nicht.



Huch, da war ich zu schnell, oder zu langsam? Was wäre Dir lieber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Huch, da war ich zu schnell, oder zu langsam? Was wäre Dir lieber?


Der Garten, ich will doch grillen. Ich helfe Dir auch beim räumen. 

Es müssten dabei sein:
sipemue
mischuwi
Arachne
lokalhorst
MTK-Cube
Hugo?
Laufand
blackbike
Crazy-Racer    
Caroka

Mehr als 10 sollten es nicht werden lt. Simon.
@Arachne und Sipemue
Passt 12:00 Uhr?
Ich könnte noch 3 Stühle mitbringen. 

@Arachne
Was ist wenn es regnet? Geht das auch? Antwort, zackzack.


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2006)

@MTK-Cube: Vielen Dank fürs Abholen zu unsrer "GA1-" Tour in Anspach (war wohl doch etwas zu schnell dafür...)! 53,6km, 3h13min28sek, 17,8km/h, 824Hm (125/157...).  Ich hoffe, danach ist noch alles gut gegangen!? Wie war die Tour-Fortsetzung?


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Der Garten, ich will doch grillen. Ich helfe Dir auch beim räumen.
> 
> Es müssten dabei sein:
> sipemue
> ...



Geht alles im besagten Kellerraum!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Oktober 2006)

*freude*


----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *freude*



Nicht zu früh freuen. Es wird knapp.

sipemue wir brauchen Dich. 
Welche Uhrzeit passt Dem Helden?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Oktober 2006)

Bad Kreuznach ist gut, Südtirol ist besser...
Wer nächstes Jahr nicht mitfährt ist selbst dran schuld



 

 

 

 



Gruss vom Lucafabian
Wer nächstes Jahr nicht mitfährt ist selbst dran schuld


----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bad Kreuznach ist gut, Südtirol ist besser...



Echt genial *werdneidisch*


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Oktober 2006)

Da hast Du allen Grund zu. 
Es waren die besten Touren in meiner Bikelaufbahn. Es hat villeicht nicht ganz so viele Spitzkehren wie in Bad Kreuznach gehabt, war trotzdem um einiges Anspruchsvoller. Gar nicht zu sprechen von der Aussicht wenn oberhalb der Baumgrenze geradelt wurde.Wir sind jeden Tag gefahren, also insgesamt 4 x. Davon 2 x mit der Seilbahn hoch dann noch 700Hm mit dem Bike, und dann haben wirs endlos lang runterkacheln lassen.  
Nils, der zuvor ja nur 3 Mal am Berg auf Trails gefahren ist, hat alles bestens gemeistert. Der ist unglaublich. Noch fahr ich Ihm davon, aber wenn er noch ein wenig übt werd ich Ihn wohl vorfahren lassen müssen.
Nach dem Biken gings in den Pool mit Wassermassage, wenn die Sauna an war haben wir die natürlich auch genutzt. Und danach hats extra extra feines Fresschen mit feinem rotem gegeben.
______________________
Was ist den mit dem Leistungstest los, bin wieder zurück und immernochnichtspassiert ?


----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da hast Du allen Grund zu.
> Es waren die besten Touren in meiner Bikelaufbahn. Es hat villeicht nicht ganz so viele Spitzkehren wie in Bad Kreuznach gehabt, war trotzdem um einiges Anspruchsvoller. Gar nicht zu sprechen von der Aussicht wenn oberhalb der Baumgrenze geradelt wurde.Wir sind jeden Tag gefahren, also insgesamt 4 x. Davon 2 x mit der Seilbahn hoch dann noch 700Hm mit dem Bike, und dann haben wirs endlos lang runterkacheln lassen.
> Nils, der zuvor ja nur 3 Mal am Berg auf Trails gefahren ist, hat alles bestens gemeistert. Der ist unglaublich. Noch fahr ich Ihm davon, aber wenn er noch ein wenig übt werd ich Ihn wohl vorfahren lassen müssen.
> Nach dem Biken gings in den Pool mit Wassermassage, wenn die Sauna an war haben wir die natürlich auch genutzt. Und danach hats extra extra feines Fresschen mit feinem rotem gegeben.


*werdnochneidischer*
______________________


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist den mit dem Leistungstest los, bin wieder zurück und immernochnichtspassiert ?


Dich habe ich ja ganz vergessen.*gehinDeckung*.
Wir basteln gerade am 03.10., bei Arachnes Eltern im Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Oktober 2006)

So so , vergessen hast Du mich. Das ist ja unverzeihlich.
Wart nur bis wir das nächste mal fahren, dann nahm ich dir die Keule weg weg und dann gibts was .... 

Was ist hier eigentlich los, ich bin mal ne Woche nicht da und hier ist irgenwie nix mehr los. Hat sich keine Vertretung gefunden. Lediglich zwei neue Seiten sind dazu gekommen. Das ist gar nicht gut.

Was ist mit der Tour nach Bad Kreuznach?

Wer war beim Zacken dabei?

Wer zeigt mir den Weg?

Wann fahren wir wieder alle zusammen?

Wie war das Wetter in der letzten Woche?

Ist Arachnes Tupperbike noch ganz, oder habens die UV Strahlen  kaput gemacht?

Wieso sagt missmarpel nix?

Wo seid Ihr alle?



Und überhaupt...?


----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So so , vergessen hast Du mich. Das ist ja unverzeihlich.
> Wart nur bis wir das nächste mal fahren, dann nahm ich dir die Keule weg weg und dann gibts was ....
> 
> Was ist hier eigentlich los, ich bin mal ne Woche nicht da und hier ist irgenwie nix mehr los. Hat sich keine Vertretung gefunden. Lediglich zwei neue Seiten sind dazu gekommen. Das ist gar nicht gut.
> ...



Er ist wieder da!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Oktober 2006)

Uwweeee 
da biste ja wieder. Ist ja ne Traumhafte Gegend 
Nächste Tour: wie wärs mit Dienstag


----------



## arkonis (1. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So so , vergessen hast Du mich. Das ist ja unverzeihlich.
> Wart nur bis wir das nächste mal fahren, dann nahm ich dir die Keule weg weg und dann gibts was ....
> 
> Was ist hier eigentlich los, ich bin mal ne Woche nicht da und hier ist irgenwie nix mehr los. Hat sich keine Vertretung gefunden. Lediglich zwei neue Seiten sind dazu gekommen. Das ist gar nicht gut.
> ...



servus Luca, wie eine Tour mit Pool inkl. Wassermassage und Sauna  ein echter Mountainbiker braucht nur ein Zelt und einen Schlafsack. Isomatte wird aus gewichtsgründen nicht eingepackt.  was solls ist anscheinend eine schöne Gegend Südtirol

zu den Fragen:
also 1. keine Ahnung
2. was ist ein Zacken (hab ich schon gefragt)
3. ich bestimmt nicht
4. Vorschlag am Freitag
5. erklärt 6. (einige schöne Tage hatten wir aber  )
7. hat Internetprobleme
8. zu Hause und gleich im Bett


----------



## missmarple (2. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sagt missmarpel nix?





			
				arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> 7. hat Internetprobleme



... und musste heute zur Abwechslung - nach 10 Tagen frei - mal wieder arbeiten... Also gleich doppelt gestraft!!!  

Aaaber: warum komm ich eigentlich erst an 7. Stelle?!?!?! Frechheit!!!  
 *beginnmitdynamischemkeuleschwingen*


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: Vielen Dank fürs Abholen zu unsrer "GA1-" Tour in Anspach (war wohl doch etwas zu schnell dafür...)! 53,6km, 3h13min28sek, 17,8km/h, 824Hm (125/157...).  Ich hoffe, danach ist noch alles gut gegangen!? Wie war die Tour-Fortsetzung?


("G1" bei mir: 156/185 ) Waren nur 16 km, da die Wolken immer dunkler wurden.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist hier eigentlich los, ich bin mal ne Woche nicht da und hier ist irgenwie nix mehr los. Hat sich keine Vertretung gefunden. Lediglich zwei neue Seiten sind dazu gekommen. Das ist gar nicht gut.


 Du Urlaub, ich schaffe 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Tour nach Bad Kreuznach?


 Ich hoffe noch inständigst  


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer war beim Zacken dabei?


Icke 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer zeigt mir den Weg?


Icke(wenn ich'n wiederfind ) 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wann fahren wir wieder alle zusammen?


noch ka Ahnung.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie war das Wetter in der letzten Woche?


Wie immer wenn man arbeiten muß, die Sonne schien glaub ich überwiegend.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist Arachnes Tupperbike noch ganz, oder habens die UV Strahlen kaputt gemacht?


Heute lief es noch.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo seid Ihr alle?


Was ne Frage: Biken + noch nicht im Bett


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Und überhaupt...?


ich kann nicht überall sein; schön dasse wieder da bist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Aaaber: warum komm ich eigentlich erst an 7. Stelle?!?!?! Frechheit!!!
> *beginnmitdynamischemkeuleschwingen*



Irgendwie war ich gestern Abedn sooooo Müüüüde das mir die Reihenfolge durcheinander geraten ist. Selbstverständlich hat Dir der erste Platz gebührt.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist hier eigentlich los, ich bin mal ne Woche nicht da und hier ist irgenwie nix mehr los. Hat sich keine Vertretung gefunden. Lediglich zwei neue Seiten sind dazu gekommen. Das ist gar nicht gut.
> 
> Was ist mit der Tour nach Bad Kreuznach?
> ...


Hi Lucafabian,
toll, dass Dein Urlaub ein solcher Erfolg war!!!  Und die Bilder (und die Wassermassage, und die Sauna, ...) machen wirklich neidig! Ich bin aber trotzdem froh, dass Du endlich wieder da bist! Unsere Höhlendamen haben Dich sehr vermißt und sich immer mehr zurückgezogen. Nun scheinen sie sich wieder etwas heraus zu trauen.  
Kreuznach und Zacken habe ich gespeichert. Kann da also auch behilflich sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kreuznach und Zacken habe ich gespeichert. Kann da also auch behilflich sein.


Wann?


Und beim nächsten mal in Südtirol will ich Euch alle dabei haben. Tragt schon mal in den Kalender ein: Ende September 2007, Herbsttour Südtirol und wehe es kommt einer nicht mit .

Gerade für den Herrn Arachen, der ja in Bad Kreuznach seine liebe zu Treppen und und anspruchsvollen Trails entdeckt hat, ist Südtirol eine Verpflichtung. Für alle anderen ist es ein *muß* und da gibts keine Ausrede.

Wir alle zusammen in Südtirol, das wäre nicht mehr zu toppen und in jedem Fall das Highlight des Jahres. 

Kostenmäßig haben wir 550 Eus auf den Kopf gehauen, so ca. 100 pro Tag inkl. allem. Da sind also Übernachtung mit Halbpension, Guide, Fahrtkosten, Seilbahnkosten , usw. mit drin. Für mich hats noch nen Hunderter mehr gekostet da ich meinen Sattel gelünscht hab. Ach ja, mit nem Satz Bremsbeläge ist wohl auch noch zu rechnen. 

Gruss Lucafabian


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Oktober 2006)

Und um den Spassfaktor noch zu steigern was mit genügend Federweg...das wird ein teurer Urlaub 
Was meint ihr zu diesem Freitag? Tour? Ganz gemütlich von 18-23Uhr 30km treten


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und um den Spassfaktor noch zu steigern was mit genügend Federweg...das wird ein teurer Urlaub


effektive Urlaubskosten = Kosten durch Spaßfaktor
Da der Spaßfaktor gegen unendlich geht, die Kosten aber nicht, müssen die effektiven Urlaubskosten gegen Null gehen. So gebens die mathematische Gesetzte vor   
Ausserdem habt Ihr ja lange genug Zeit zum sparen.  Es gibt keine Ausrede, ich will Euch alle dabei haben. 
Ab sofort wird jeden Monat ein Fuffziger auf die Seite gelegt, da kommt noch Weihnachts und Geburtstagsgeld dazu und schon habt Ihrs zusammen, sogar für ne ganze Woche.





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was meint ihr zu diesem Freitag? Tour? Ganz gemütlich von 18-23Uhr 30km treten


Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nicht zu früh freuen. Es wird knapp.
> 
> sipemue wir brauchen Dich.
> Welche Uhrzeit passt Dem Helden?



Genau!

@sipemue & @all: Wat(t) nu??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Oktober 2006)

Richtig, morgen stand ja noch die self-made LD an.
Bei wem soll ich wann sein (und wo ist das)?
Sipemue: sag mal was, jetzt haben sich schon so viele angeboten wo wir deinen Ergometer aufstellen können. Sogar zum Grillen haben wir Platz und wenns regnet haben wir einen trockenen Kellerraum der groß genug für uns alle ist aufgetrieben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Oktober 2006)

Was ist denn jetzt mit morgen? So langsam würd ich das schon ganz gerne mal wissen.


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt mit morgen? So langsam würd ich das schon ganz gerne mal wissen.



Ich auch.  Nicht, dass ich etwas gegen Spontaneität hätte! Da es sich jedoch nicht um meinen Keller handelt und meine Eltern vielleicht nicht ganz so gerne super kurzfristig überrascht werden, hätte ich schon gerne gewußt, ob, oder ob nicht.  Mir wäre ein "nun ist es mir doch etwas zu kurzfristig" lieber, als wenn nun gar keine Nachricht mehr kommt.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich seh für Eure LD schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich seh für Eure LD schwarz.



Du Schwarzseher. Mach mal das Licht an, draußen ist dunkel!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Oktober 2006)

Ach Uwe, nicht immer so schwar sehen.

Zur Not fahrn wir dann halt ne gemütliche Tour übern Feldi, Altkönig - Trials


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2006)

Endlich ist hier mal wieder was los....

Will einer was zu trinken?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2006)

Erzähl jetzt endlich mal einer wie das am Zacken war. Ich hab doch letzte Woche gar nichts mitbekommen  

Wo seid Ihr den jetzt schon wieder, läuft nen Keulenschwingerfilm im Fernsehen? Das kann doch nicht war sein. Ich wart hier.... na los, sagt was, ich krieg ja komplexe, Ihr wollt mich doch nicht so ins Bett schicken, 

Sebastian, Gerd wo seid Ihr ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Oktober 2006)

ich bin hier, hab aber keine Ahnung wies am Zacken ist
würd da selbst gern hin, können wir ja auch mal mit einbauen


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2006)

ja, ja, ja, ja, schon gut, schon gut, der Zacken, ok, der Zacken:
Also, es war einmal ein Zacken der stand im Wald allein. Man konnt umfahren ihn ganz klein, oh, wie war das fein! Man konnt umfahren ihn ganz groß, oje, welch übles Los! Ob groß, ob klein, zurück hieß schwitzen wie ein Schwein!

Genau genug?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich will da auch hin, bald, so schnell wie möglich...was machst Ihr gerade? Sind die Lampen voll, wie wärs? Na gut vielleicht hab ich auch schon zuviel von dem guten Single Malt getrunken. 

@Arachne: Die Erklärung ist natürlich nicht Aussreichend, das sagt mir gar nix. Ist er wirklich so anspruchsvoll? Und Sebastian wenn Dir der Zacken nichts sagt muß Du Ihn unbedingt kennenlernen, Fuel preist Ihn als dir Stelle mit dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad an. Ich bin bisher allerdings aber nur die einfacheren Teile gefahren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Oktober 2006)

Also mein Akku wäre voll 
Ja gut, morgen schon was vor? Wenn das mit der LD ja eh flach fällt...
wobei, morgen solls ja regnen und wenn ich das so lese dann ist das wohl auch trocken schon schwer genug.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2006)

Hab die Info das der Zacken bei feuchtem Wetter nicht zu fahren ist, nichtmal zu laufen! Insofern können wir den in nächster Zeit wohl eher vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2006)

Hier noch ein Bild aus Tirol, wo ist der Fehler?



Damit bin ich noch nen Berg hochgefahren und dann 60 Min Abfahrt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Oktober 2006)

schade...aber dann muss der ja übel sein. Hm, wohl lieber mal die Protektoren vom Kumpel ausleihen und ein Beulensicheres Bike leihen wenn wir da hingehn


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2006)

Also trocken, bis höchstens fast gar nicht feucht läßt sich der kleine Zacken zwar anspruchsvoll, aber selbst mit Tupperbike komplett befahren. Es gibt sehr steile und sehr schmale Stellen. fUEL hat da ein Bild mit dem Roten Hirsch am Endstück. Der große Zacken war für uns fast gar nicht befahrbar. Teilweise ging es zwar, da ist allerdings wohl vor einiger Zeit ein kurzes Wegstück ganz abgerutscht. Aber, für Evel Knevel vielleicht noch fahrbar...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Oktober 2006)

zu wenig Federweg?



oder meinst du den nicht vorhandenen Sattel?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Oktober 2006)

Also müsste ich da den Sattel auch mal etwas absenken? In BK gings ja auch ohne


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild aus Tirol, wo ist der Fehler?
> 
> 
> 
> Damit bin ich noch nen Berg hochgefahren und dann 60 Min Abfahrt.



hmhmhmhm, hat`s Spaß gemacht?  Warum mußtest Du ihn denn ganz abmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2006)

Wie Du ja siehst hat absenken nicht gereicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Oktober 2006)

Achso, jetzt erzähl doch mal wie du das mit dem Sattel überhaupt geschafft hast.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hmhmhmhm, hat`s Spaß gemacht?  Warum mußtest Du ihn denn ganz abmachen?



Hab Angst gehabt das sich die Stütze in meinem Allerwertesten festkrallt, dan schon lieber ganz ab.


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab Angst gehabt das sich die Stütze in meinem Allerwertesten festkrallt, dan schon lieber ganz ab.



Ist denn auf der Stütze gar nichts übrig geblieben???


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Achso, jetzt erzähl doch mal wie du das mit dem Sattel überhaupt geschafft hast.



Ich wollte auch mal ein wenig in der Luft sein, bin also aus ner Holzbrücke rausgefahre und hab den Absatz für nen schönen Sprung genutzt, beim Aufsetzten bin ich dann von einem Pedal abgerutsch, das andere hat nach unten gezeigt. Durchs abrutschen bin ich auf hinteren Bereich vom Sattel aufgeknallt, das Bike hat eingefedert bis das nach unten stehende Pedal auf nen Stein geknallt ist, dann war nix mehr mit Federung und der Sattel hat nachgegeben. Er ist aus seiner vorderen Haterung rausgerissen und hat mit der Spitze nach oben gezeigt. Wär was für die Keulenschwinger gewesen. Ich war aber nicht zufrieden und wollte Íhn wieder in ne männlichere Stellung biegen, dabei ist er dann ganz abgebrochen. Glaubt mir die anderen haben Ihren Spaß bei der Aktion gehabt. Ihr wisst ja wer den Schaden hat..

Ungefähr 60 min später hat der der am lautesten gelacht hat seinen Sattelö komplett vom Gestänge runtergeholt, den konnte man aber zumindest noch so befestigen das er drauf fahren konnte.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist denn auf der Stütze gar nichts übrig geblieben???



Doch, doch es ist was übriggeblieben, die Stütze hat nichts abbekommen. Aber zwei Titanstangen die in den Himmel zeigen will man beim fahren auch nicht unbedingt unter seine allerwertesten haben, zumal evtl. auch Kontakt mit weiter vorne   zustande kommen könnte.


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2006)

He, hab eben Ebbes geschrieben, gespeichert und weg isses....

Wie ging es am betreffenden Abend Deinen Beinen? Wie lange ging es denn noch bergauf?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2006)

Die Beine haben es gut verkraftet, es ging noch ca. ne halbe Stunde Bergauf. Sprich ca. 200 Hm. Ich hab mich gewundert das ich das so gut hinbekommen hab. Ganz ehrlich länger als 5 Hm bin ich nie stehend gefahren, da hab ich mich bisher immer gedrückt. Aber wenn Du mußt dann gehts auch. Ich konnte dann auch Deine Sprüche von wg. mit dem Ritzel geht das nicht langsammer und so verstehen. Ich war auch der erste der oben war, hab allerdings leicht agressiv auf ansprechen reagiert  
Abends war ich an dem Tag in der Sauna und hab am nächsten Tag nichts von der Sache mehr gemerkt. Wir sind da aber auch erst Mittags gefahren, ne ganz kleine 500Hm Tour.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2006)

Klingt ja fast schon schmerzhaft, aber sowas in der Richtung dachte ich mir schon


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Erzähl jetzt endlich mal einer wie das am Zacken war. Ich hab doch letzte Woche gar nichts mitbekommen  ...


Guten Morgen           ,
Den ersten Teil des Zacken's (lt. Fuel der obere) kennst Du ja schon (schw. Kater meinte ich sollte noch mehr nach hinten, aber diesmal hat's bei mir geklappt).
Der zweite Teil ist heftiger als Eppstein am Kaisertempel oder der Trail vom großen Mannstein runter (da wo mal 3 Biker=3 Abflieger waren). Es ist quasi ne Kombination von beidem, aber technisch einiges anspruchsvoller (ich bin da mehr gewandert). Das sollte man(n)/frau nur trocken probieren. Neugierig ? 
Wir können es trotz aktueller Feuchte demnächst vllt. mal wenigstens "abgehen", damit Du Dir ein Bild von der Sache machen kannst. Bis demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wir können es trotz aktueller Feuchte demnächst vllt. mal wenigstens "abgehen", damit Du Dir ein Bild von der Sache machen kannst. Bis demnächst.



Auch guten Morgen
Was heist hier demnächst, las es uns baldmöglichst machen

Frühstück ist fertig.. 

Gruss


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Auch guten Morgen
> Was heist hier demnächst, las es uns baldmöglichst machen
> 
> Frühstück ist fertig..
> ...



Heute ist das Wetter ja wirklich allerliebst... Wie wäre es mit morgen AWB 17 Uhr ab Hohemark? Ohne Panne(n) schaffen wir es bei Helligkeit bis zum Objekt der Begierde und haben vorher schon den Feldbergtrail mitgenommen. Das wäre dann zwar die gleiche Strecke wie letzten Mittwoch, würde mir aber nichts ausmachen. Vielleicht kommt ja fUEL auch nochmal mit?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2006)

Zacken abgehen klingt schonmal besser als Regen durchs Fenster betrachten.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat simemue wohl keine Lust mehr auf LD, naja, schade.


----------



## sipemue (3. Oktober 2006)

Klar habe ich noch Lust auf die LD!

Da ich jedoch ab heute für fast zwei Wochen Urlaub habe und im Büro sich die Arbeit bis unter die Decke gestapelt hat, habe ich eine Nachtschicht einlegen müssen ... daher meine Abstinenz hier im Forum. Verzeiht.

Beim Drüberfliegen der Kommentare hier könnte Arachne demnach einen Raum zur Verfügung stellen  

Nun war ja dann doch alles ein wenig kurzfristig und ich weiß auch nicht, wer nun alles letztenendes Interesse hatte.
Vielleicht sollte man alles ein wenig längerfristig planen und dann durchziehen!
Mein Vorschlag wäre das zweite WE im November!

Vorher könnte ich leider nicht, da nun erstmal knapp zwei Wochen Urlaub und dann feile ich noch an dem letzten Schliff bei mir für den Frankfurt Marathon  

Also:
Sollte nach wie vor Interesse bestehen + wir einen Raum für den 11.11. organisieren können, dann mache ich einen 'verbindlichen' Eintrag im Last-Minute-Biking.
Achja: Wir sollten nicht mehr als maximal 8 werden, da sonst sich alles zu sehr in die Länge zieht.

Sportliche Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2006)

Interesse besteht von meiner Seite immer noch


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Wie wäre es mit morgen AWB 17 Uhr ab Hohemark?



Wenn der Himmel nicht alle Schleusen öffnet werd ich morgen wohl dabei sein müssen  Wir könnten dann oder vielleicht auch heute Abend über das gemütliche Beisammensein und nen Termin reden.

Gruss Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn der Himmel nicht alle Schleusen öffnet werd ich morgen wohl dabei sein müssen  Wir könnten dann oder vielleicht auch heute Abend über das gemütliche Beisammensein und nen Termin reden.
> 
> Gruss Lucafabian



Ja, gerne! Obwohl ich fürchte, dass der Zacken, wenn es nicht noch kräftig abtrocknet, nicht unbedingt Sinn macht (genauso wenig, wie der Feldbergtrail). Die Schlüsselpassagen mit schlitternden Radschuhen zu Fuß zu bewältigen, ruft in mir nicht das übermäßige Verlangen hervor. Für mich dann eher etwas weniger technisches und mehr Augenmerk auf die Kondition und wenn es GA-Training wäre.  

Mein Schwager hat sein Esso-Hardtail nun gegen ein Specialized-Fully getauscht und geifert...


----------



## fUEL (3. Oktober 2006)

Hihi 
hab zu hause handwerker - wenn ich es rechtzeitig schaffe, bin ich gg 17 Uhr an der Hohemark, vielleicht können wir ja den Halbtotenweg fahren, wenn ihr wollt.

Ist zwar bei dem 'Wetter nicht so ratsam schnell über die trails zu donnern aber wg so was wollen wir doch kein Ga fahren, oder?

Gruss Frank


----------



## caroka (3. Oktober 2006)

Hi, 
melde mich auch mal wieder. Ich weiß, das ist ein MTB-Forum aber ich oute mich mal. Ich bin zum Laufen übergewechselt, zumindest für diesen Winter. Mit dem Radeln das wird mir jetzt zu unregelmäßig. Im Regen laufen ist OK, biken macht mir da nicht so viel Spaß. Ich lese aber immer mit und vllt. sieht man sich ja mal bei Arachne zum Käsekuchen. *winkmimZaunpfahl* Ihr fehlt mir so. 

@ Sipemue

Erst mal schönen Urlaub  und viel Erfolg beim Frankfurtmarathon . Hab' mich schon gewundert, dass Du Dich nicht immer so kurzfristig gemeldet hast  . Aber ist absolut OK, Arbeit geht nunmal vor. Den 11. 11. können wir ja mal festhalten. Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... - wenn ich es rechtzeitig schaffe, bin ich gg 17 Uhr an der Hohemark, vielleicht können wir ja den Halbtotenweg fahren, wenn ihr wollt.


Super gerne!  


fUEL schrieb:


> Ist zwar bei dem 'Wetter nicht so ratsam schnell über die trails zu donnern aber wg so was wollen wir doch kein Ga fahren, oder?
> Gruss Frank


Wenn`s schnell macht.  


caroka schrieb:


> Hi,
> melde mich auch mal wieder. Ich weiß, das ist ein MTB-Forum aber ich oute mich mal. Ich bin zum Laufen übergewechselt, zumindest für diesen Winter. Mit dem Radeln das wird mir jetzt zu unregelmäßig. Im Regen laufen ist OK, biken macht mir da nicht so viel Spaß. Ich lese aber immer mit und vllt. sieht man sich ja mal bei Arachne zum Käsekuchen. *winkmimZaunpfahl* Ihr fehlt mir so. ...


Endlich meldest Du Dich mal wieder! Du hältst uns ganz schön kurz mit Deiner Aufmerksamkeit!   Der Wink ist ürbigens gar nicht notwendig! Alles quasi schon in der Terminvorbereitung. Ich denke mal, wir werden noch vor dem 11.11. einen Termin finden, zu dem die meisten "Hofheimer" hoffentlich können. Nägel mit Köpfen? Dann sammle ich per PN gerne schon mal Termine, die auszuschließen sind (Ich hoffe, dass sind weniger, als umgekehrt!).


----------



## caroka (3. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Endlich meldest Du Dich mal wieder! Du hältst uns ganz schön kurz mit Deiner Aufmerksamkeit!   Der Wink ist ürbigens gar nicht notwendig! Alles quasi schon in der Terminvorbereitung. Ich denke mal, wir werden noch vor dem 11.11. einen Termin finden, zu dem die meisten "Hofheimer" hoffentlich können. Nägel mit Köpfen? Dann sammle ich per PN gerne schon mal Termine, die auszuschließen sind (Ich hoffe, dass sind weniger, als umgekehrt!).



 Was für ein Mann.  
Edit: Achso per PN. Sind nur 2 Termine bei mir.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2006)

Am 11.11 hätt ich schon was vorgemerkt  ansonsten hab ich immer Zeit (nach der Arbeit und am WE wenn ich nicht biken bin).


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2006)

hab ichs überlesen oder ist der 11.11. ein insider zu denen ich mementan leider ja nicht gehöre? was soll da stattfinden?


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab ichs überlesen oder ist der 11.11. ein insider zu denen ich mementan leider ja nicht gehöre? was soll da stattfinden?



Prinzipiell ist der 11.11. nicht nur für Insider, wobei ich sowieso nicht weiß, wieso Du derzeit nicht dazu gehören solltest. Das Problem wird der Zeitaufwand pro Teilnehmer und die damit verbundene Limitierung sein. Ich denke, sollte der Termin stattfinden kommt es darauf an, wer da kann und wer nicht.


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2006)

ist das der angepeilte termin für die ld? ich hab mich für diesen tag zu meinem ersten wettkampf angemeldet.....mal gespannt was das gibt. ich müßte dringend mal anfangen wieder weiterzumachen. momentan komm ich schon nur sporadisch ins netz geschweigedenn, dass ich sport in irgendeiner form machen kann. mir fehlt einfach viiiiieeeeel zeit, sodass ich eure plauscherei nicht komplett verfolgen kann. deshalb sozusagen outsider....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ist das der angepeilte termin für die ld? ich hab mich für diesen tag zu meinem ersten wettkampf angemeldet.....mal gespannt was das gibt. ich müßte dringend mal anfangen wieder weiterzumachen. momentan komm ich schon nur sporadisch ins netz geschweigedenn, dass ich sport in irgendeiner form machen kann. mir fehlt einfach viiiiieeeeel zeit, sodass ich eure plauscherei nicht komplett verfolgen kann. deshalb sozusagen outsider....



Stimmt am 11.11. ist ja der Rüsselcross! Mist, wieder zwei Hochzeiten........
Wann hast Du denn Zeit für's Lauftraining?


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2006)

genau das ist das problem!!! ich habe gar keine zeit fürs lauftraining. wenn dann morgens vor der arbeit oder dann wenn ich zeitig feierabend hab halt abends ne kleine runde. ich hoff mal, ich hab mir da nicht zuviel zugemutet, laufen iss eigentlich nicht meine disziplin...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Wie wars Arachne, habt Ihr GA Training gehabt oder seid Ihr Trails gefahren?


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie wars Arachne, habt Ihr GA Training gehabt oder seid Ihr Trails gefahren?



fUEL war da!  D.h. wir sind Trails gefahren. Wir sind denn Japaner hoch zum Sandplacken (das steilste Stück haben wir umfahren), weiter hoch bis zum Teufelsquartier und von dort den "halbtoten" runter, nochmal ein kleines Stück rauf und das Finale vom Bachtrail runter.  Zur Hohemark ging es dann auch noch etwas trailig. 

Sind die AWB`ler schon im Winterschlaf? fUEL, mein Schwager und ich waren ganz alleine auf der Hohemark...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich weis auch nicht genau, im AWB Fred ist es auch recht still geworden. 
In KH war auch keiner ausser mir da.  
Das kommt fast einer feindlichen Übernahme gleich. Nur noch nicht AWBler an der Hohemark. Die Go Crazys sind auch vertrieben. 

Die Hohemark gehört jetzt uns 
Soll sich bloß kein Fremder dorthin wagen!


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

Es macht mich wirklich irgendwie ein wenig nervös. Sprich doch mal aus Deiner langjährigen Erfahrung! Igeln sich die Forums-Biker im Herbst und Winter immer ein???


----------



## arkonis (4. Oktober 2006)

ja, das Wetter macht nicht wirklich Laune  
aber um der umhergehenden Trübsinnigkeit etwas entgegenzuwirken: Besser wird es nicht! 
Bei mir ist es momentan etwas stressig, da gibt es hier und da viel zu tun, aber einen Tag zum Biken werde ich mir freihalten .


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Bei meiner Erfahrung kann man keinesfalls von langjährig sprechen. Ich bin dieses Jahr das erste mal zusammen mit den AWBler gefahren. Ich glaub im April war die erste Tour. 
Kann natürlich sein das mit dem Ende der Sommerzeit, auch das AWB zu Ende geht. Nur die ganz verrückten fahren auch im kalten und dunklen. Wenn ich auch heute nicht konnte, ich geh nicht in den Winterschlaf.
Von der Planung her werd ich wohl irgendwann wenn zuviel Schnee liegt nen Monat Pause machen und mich dann mit GA beschäftigen. Und dann....dan wirst Du auch Bergauf platt gemacht, man soll die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ja, das Wetter macht nicht wirklich Laune
> aber um der umhergehenden Trübsinnigkeit etwas entgegenzuwirken: Besser wird es nicht!
> Bei mir ist es momentan etwas stressig, da gibt es hier und da viel zu tun, aber einen Tag zum Biken werde ich mir freihalten .



Samstag wollen wie ne Schlmmschlacht mit anschließender Übernahmsfeier machen. Du bist doch hoffentlich dabei. Lass die Muckebude mal ausfallen. Du darfst auch die Mucke bei mir aussuchen. Vielleicht find ich ein paar schöne Bilder des anderen Geschlechts.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei meiner Erfahrung kann man keinesfalls von langjährig sprechen. Ich bin dieses Jahr das erste mal zusammen mit den AWBler gefahren. Ich glaub im April war die erste Tour.
> Kann natürlich sein das mit dem Ende der Sommerzeit, auch das AWB zu Ende geht. Nur die ganz verrückten fahren auch im kalten und dunklen. Wenn ich auch heute nicht konnte, ich geh nicht in den Winterschlaf.
> Von der Planung her werd ich wohl irgendwann wenn zuviel Schnee liegt nen Monat Pause machen und mich dann mit GA beschäftigen. Und dann....dan wirst Du auch Bergauf platt gemacht, man soll die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.



Wieviel Jungs willst Du denn engagieren, damit sie es schaffen mich vom Trainieren abzuhalten?  Den Monat, den Du pausierst, werde ich besonders hart trainieren!!!    Und wenn ich im Warmen Urlaub machen "muß"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2006)

Die bisherigen schlechtwetterphasen und vor allem Winter habe ich mich im Grunde auf recht kleine, sehr langsame Touren beschränkt...man dürfte das nicht mal Tour nennen. Gerade bei dem schlechten Wetter ist es halt nicht einfach sich zu motivieren wenn man alleine fahren würde.
Bisher kannte ich aber auch noch keine Biker die nicht rumpienzen nur weils im Wald mal dreckig ist.
Wenn ich mir das so durchlese dann werde ich wohl diesen Winter fahren "müssen" 
Wie sieht denn das mit dem Samstag konkret aus Uwe? Also wann wo und bis wann. Hab ich da was überlesen oder ist bisher nur der Samstag fix?


----------



## arkonis (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Samstag wollen wie ne Schlmmschlacht mit anschließender Übernahmsfeier machen. Du bist doch hoffentlich dabei. Lass die Muckebude mal ausfallen. Du darfst auch die Mucke bei mir aussuchen. Vielleicht find ich ein paar schöne Bilder des anderen Geschlechts.



lol hab zuerst gelesen Muckibude da gehe ich auch Sa hin.
ich muss mal sehen...am Samstag hab ich jetzt regelmäßig eine Vorlesung, ab 16.00 Uhr bin ich dann erst daheim.
wie jetzt Bilder, ich dachte du stellst mir ein paar Damen vor.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Machen wir doch mal Samstag fix. Ich hoffe Carsten und Caro können da auch. Caro hat sich ja schon mal geäussert aber Carsten?

Mit den Damen für Arkonis, das wird sich einrichten lassen. Ich Frag mal meine Mutter und Schwiegermutter ob sie kommen wollen. Bei solch Jungem Fleisch können die bestimmt nicht nein sagen. 

Es solange wie möglich gehen. Am besten bis Sonntag. Wichtig ist das es lustig und kurzweilig wird


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2006)

Das heißt also Routenplaner anwerfen und Lichtakku laden


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ....Wie sieht denn das mit dem Samstag konkret aus Uwe? Also wann wo und bis wann. Hab ich da was überlesen oder ist bisher nur der Samstag fix?



Irgendwo steht, ab 17 Uhr und dass wir uns unseren Spaß mit ein paar Dirt Jumps verdienen müssen.


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2006)

awb fällt in der regel tatsächlich in eine art winterschlaf. was aber keinesfalls bedeutet, dass keiner mehr fährt !
nur wird es einfach zunehmend früher dunkel und man bekommt bei tageslicht einfach kaum noch vernünftige qualitativ hochwertige traillastige runden hin, schon bald gar keine mehr  
da lohnt sich für viele die weite anreise eben nicht mehr ...

im dunkeln sind viele der trails einfach zu riskant und platten flicken macht bei helligkeit auch mehr spaß  

die crazy´s verlegen ihren treff einfach auf samstag mittag und die awb´ler finden sich auch hin und wieder mal am wochenende zusammen ...

mal schauen, ob für mich dieses wochenende auch mal wieder was geht. will ja schließlich nicht einrosten ...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Wenn Euch 17:00 nicht zu früh ist lassen wir es dabei.
Ansonsten 17:30. Ich bin heute um 19:30 vom Biken zurückgekommen. Da wars im Wald schon zu dunkel zum Dirten. Daher lieber früh als spät. Es besteht selbstverständlich die Möglichkeit zum anschließenden Duschen.
Wenn wir aussehen wie die Schweine gibts sonst Ärger mit der Frau und sie läßt uns am Ende nur in den Keller. Da sind aber auch die Getränke, vielleicht doch nicht der schlechteste Platz.


----------



## missmarple (4. Oktober 2006)

Ähhh, ich wurschtel mich hier mal gaaanz kurz "off topic" rein: 
wegen geplanter Neuanschaffung verkaufe ich meine Pulsuhr (Polar AXN 300) - bevorzugt NICHT über eb**... Falls jemand von Euch Bedarf hat oder jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt, etc.: mehr Infos gibt's entweder bei mir oder hier.

Sooo, bin schon wieder weg...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Grad hab ich ne PN vom Lupo bekommen, dem würde nur der Sonntag passen. Ob wir vielleicht Samstag die kurze machen und Sonntag ne richtige, da wär der Fux bestimmt auch mit dabei, oder? Das Wetter soll Sonntag ja auch gut werden. Fux wenn Du Lust hast bist Du Samstag auch Herzlich willkommen, wir wollen nur ne kurze Ausfahrt machen und dann feuchtfröhlich beisamensitzen (Ich weis das ein m fehlt aber es ist so viel schöner  )

Du könntest uns Deinen dreifachen *wieauchimmer* vorführen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2006)

Also auch noch Wechselklamotten 
Wird ein großer Rucksack werden, gleich mal sehn wie weit es bis zu dir ist.
Ed: ui, das sind ja hinter der S-Bahn in Höchst immernoch 18km - und das durch anscheinend Stadt. Da verfahr ich mich bestimmt


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Machen wir doch mal Samstag fix. Ich hoffe Carsten und Caro können da auch. Caro hat sich ja schon mal geäussert aber Carsten?
> 
> Mit den Damen für Arkonis, das wird sich einrichten lassen. Ich Frag mal meine Mutter und Schwiegermutter ob sie kommen wollen. Bei solch Jungem Fleisch können die bestimmt nicht nein sagen.


Samstag wäre OK. Da freue ich mich ja schon. Uhrzeit ist OK.
Und fürn Arkonis da brauchst Du schon en bisserl was näckisches. Is doch en Jungspunt. Der hat soooo tolle Augen, der bekommt was passendes.



			
				Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt also Routenplaner anwerfen und Lichtakku laden


Routenplaner meine Aufgabe, Akku Deine . Hab' immer noch kein Licht . Das wird diesen Winter auch nichts mehr.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Sonntag wäre auch OK, wenn es früh wird, Vormittags. Nachmittags habe ich was anderes geplant.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich geh mal davon aus daß das mit dem Licht nicht unbedingt Notwendig ist. Springen mit Lampe halt ich für verwegen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2006)

Verstehe ich das richtig? Von Uwe bis in mir bekannte "Dorf-"Gebiet bietet sich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit? 

Uwe: ich muss ja auch nochmal heim 
Und bei uns im Hochtaunus ist es nachts dunkel


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann feuchtfröhlich beisamensitzen (Ich weis das ein m fehlt aber es ist so viel schöner  )


Da geh' ich jetzt nicht drauf ein. 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du könntest uns Deinen dreifachen *wieauchimmer* vorführen


Und Ihn mir beibringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig? Von Uwe bis in mir bekannte "Dorf-"Gebiet bietet sich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?


Klar, versteht sich doch von selbst.  Von Dir kann ich noch was lernen, deshalb musst Du dabei sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2006)

Also wie jetzt? Von Samstag 17Uhr (kleine Tour) bis (besamsensitzen) Sonntag (große Tour)


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

Also irgendwie bekomme ich schon fast `nen Depri, wenn ich so eure Bike-Pläne der nächsten Zeit erahne...   

Werde Samstag erst mit go-crazy biken. geht bis kurz vor fünf. Werde dann zwar direkt fahren, aber sicherlich erst etwas später da sein können. Das Duschen muß ich nach den Jumps dann übrigens, zu eurer Sicherheit, zwingend in Anspruch  nehmen!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Ja so wärs doch am besten, aber hier fehlt noch mindestens einer



_*C*arsten wo bist Du ?_


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da geh' ich jetzt nicht drauf ein. ...



Och bitte doch!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also irgendwie bekomme ich schon fast `nen Depri, wenn ich so eure Bike-Pläne der nächsten Zeit erahne...
> 
> Werde Samstag erst mit go-crazy biken. geht bis kurz vor fünf. Werde dann zwar direkt fahren, aber sicherlich erst etwas später da sein können. Das Duschen muß ich nach den Jumps dann übrigens, zu eurer Sicherheit, zwingend in Anspruch  nehmen!




Wie Du gehst Fremd?  
Dann verschieben wir jetzt mal auf 17:30, das sollten Dir genügen.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

Das ist nur meine Panik vor Deiner Kondition nach Südtirol!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Caro,
jetzt sag mal was, bitteeeeeeee. Es wär lustig, wir würden Dich auch 



Änderung: Funk nicht immer dazwischen Gerd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arkonis (4. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Samstag wäre OK. Da freue ich mich ja schon. Uhrzeit ist OK.
> Und fürn Arkonis da brauchst Du schon en bisserl was näckisches. Is doch en Jungspunt. Der hat soooo tolle Augen, der bekommt was passendes.
> 
> Routenplaner meine Aufgabe, Akku Deine . Hab' immer noch kein Licht . Das wird diesen Winter auch nichts mehr.



das ist aber nett  , Luca du must wissen mit blauen Augen hat man immer recht und das leben ist viel einfacher


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

@Arachne: Jetzt darfst Du wieder

@Arkonis: Wenn man Adonis genannt wird hat man glaub ich eh keine Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Caro,
> jetzt sag mal was, bitteeeeeeee. Es wär lustig, wir würden Dich auch
> 
> 
> ...



Mir wird das langsam unheimlich. Jetzt fängt Crazy-Racer auch schon an.
Aber da ich mutig bin und meine Keule mitbringe, nehm ichs mit Euch auf. Samstag 17:30 und ich bring C-R mit.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

Ok, ich sag` nix mehr!? Nur noch eins: Was soll Caro denn sagen???


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: Jetzt darfst Du wieder
> 
> @Arkonis: Wenn man Adonis genannt wird hat man glaub ich eh keine Probleme






Arachne schrieb:


> Ok, ich sag` nix mehr!? Nur noch eins: Was soll Caro denn sagen???


Hab einfach mal was gesagt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2006)

Uwe, kann man bei dir, neben sich selbst, auch sein Bike irgendwie putzen? Wäre mir peinlich mein zugesautes Bike in ein Auto zu laden das sich nicht mein Eigen nennt (und das wird mind. noch 4 Monate - eher länger -dauern)


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

HILFE! Klärt mich auf, oder versaut mir zumindest den C-R nicht!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

@Caro: meine Frau ist auch da, da muß Dir nicht 

 werden

Für die Bikes gibts bei mir ne Spezialbehandlung


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe, kann man bei dir, neben sich selbst, auch sein Bike irgendwie putzen? Wäre mir peinlich mein zugesautes Bike in ein Auto zu laden das sich nicht mein Eigen nennt (und das wird mind. noch 4 Monate - eher länger -dauern)



Mach Dir mal keine Gedanken, meine Autos landen immer auf dem Schrottplatz und für mich sind das Gebrauchsgegenstände. Aber nur Autos, mein Bike das   ich. Das war auch teurer.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> HILFE! Klärt mich auf, oder versaut mir zumindest den C-R nicht!!!!



Was ist C-R ?
Vergiss den Käsekuchen nicht


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Für die Bikes gibts bei mir ne Spezialbehandlung



Das will ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist C-R ?
> Vergiss den Käsekuchen nicht



C-R = Crazy-Racer


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> C-R = Crazy-Racer


 

übrigens is der richtige Name fürs Bikebad Kneipbad 

Wenn Du willst darfst Du aber auch ein richtige Bad nehmen


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Das will ich auch.



Oha, leihst Du mir Deine Keule???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2006)

Bevor mich hier noch einer versaut gehe ich lieber mal ins Bett 
Man sieht sich.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Dich kann man nicht mehr versauen, Du Ferkel


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> übrigens is der richtige Name fürs Bikebad Kneipbad
> 
> Wenn Du willst darfst Du aber auch ein richtige Bad nehmen



Erst mal schauen, ob Ihr mich überhaupt zum Schwitzen bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist C-R ?
> Vergiss den Käsekuchen nicht



Carriage Return. 

Klar! Hoffentlich klaut mir den kein Biker an der Hohemark aus dem Auto!


----------



## arkonis (4. Oktober 2006)

nur wer verheiratet ist, ist anständig 

ed: die betonung liegt auf ist


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Erst mal schauen, ob Ihr mich überhaupt zum Schwitzen bringt.



Bei den Aussichten alle mal!!!


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oha, leihst Du mir Deine Keule???



Soll ich dazu wirklich was sagen.  
Meine......brauchst Du die denn.......


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

Naja, ich wollte klein anfangen!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll ich dazu wirklich was sagen.
> Meine......brauchst Du die denn.......



C-R jetzt aber ab ins Bett!


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> nur wer verheiratet ist, ist anständig
> 
> ed: die betonung liegt auf ist



So was kannst Du doch nicht wirklich beurteilen. 
Wenn Du wüsstest............


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> nur wer verheiratet ist, ist anständig
> 
> ed: die betonung liegt auf ist



ist als Ableitung von essen? Dem muß ich wiedersprechen. Nur wer Kinder hat ist anständig.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So was kannst Du doch nicht wirklich beurteilen.
> Wenn Du wüsstest............



*Caro *sei jetzt ruhig, was denken die Jungspunts von uns. Lass sie in Ihrem glauben, die werde auch noch alt und ......


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So was kannst Du doch nicht wirklich beurteilen.
> Wenn Du wüsstest............



Das ist das, was mir bei Frauen Angst macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist das, was mir bei Frauen Angst macht!




Pah, Du bist ne Schande für unser Geschlecht


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist das, was mir bei Frauen Angst macht!



Du weißt doch , Hunde die bellen beissen nicht.
Ich mach Dir Angst,.......mmmmhhhhhh.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Crazy wir sehen das Du noch da bist, Du sollst doch ins Bett gehen!
Los jetzt, mach schon, wir wollen jetzt endlich richtig loslegen


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Pah, Du bist ne Schande für unser Geschlecht



Hmmmm, wiesoooo? Altmodisch vielleicht, aber eine Schande? Nö!


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Crazy wir sehen das Du noch da bist, Du sollst doch ins Bett gehen!
> Los jetzt, mach schon, wir wollen jetzt endlich richtig loslegen




Du bist doch der einzige von uns, der nicht davon erzählen muss, Du kannst doch loslegen.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

Früher, also in der altmodischen Zeit, haben Männer keine Angst vor Frauen gehabt !


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Früher, also in der altmodischen Zeit, haben Männer keine Angst vor Frauen gehabt !



Da hatten die Frauen auch noch keine Keulen.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Früher, also in der altmodischen Zeit, haben Männer keine Angst vor Frauen gehabt !



Da haben sich Frauen auch wie Frauen sich verhalten sollten verhalten!!!


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da hatten die Frauen auch noch keine Keulen.



Genau, auch keine strombetriebenen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, auch keine strombetriebenen.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du bist doch der einzige von uns, der nicht davon erzählen muss, Du kannst doch loslegen.




Ich glaub meine Frau ruft.....

...da werd ich mal von hier verschwinden  

Bis Morgen  



Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich glaub meine Frau ruft.....
> 
> ...da werd ich mal von hier verschwinden
> 
> ...



Gemein, und dazu noch aus der Schlinge gewunden.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

@Arachne 

Wir sind jetzt alleine..............................wie war nochmal das Rezept von Deinem Käsekuchen.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> 
> Wir sind jetzt alleine..............................wie war nochmal das Rezept von Deinem Käsekuchen.



Ich glaube, mir fehlt etwas Butter, hast Du welche da?


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaube, mir fehlt etwas Butter, hast Du welche da?




Ja, ja ich weiss, da gleitet der Kuchen doch gleich besser in den Schlund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Achso, natürlich habe ich noch Butter.......im Kühlschrank.....zwei Stück.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

Oh prima! Ich komme dann gleich......äh, mal vorbei!


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Crazy wir sehen das Du noch da bist, Du sollst doch ins Bett gehen!
> Los jetzt, mach schon, wir wollen jetzt endlich richtig loslegen



Also irgendwie merkt man, dass das Dorf in dem ich aufwuchs etwas größer war. Ich hätte alles nur nicht das getan. Ich hoffe, er ist wenigstens noch als Gast dabei!


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh prima! Ich komme dann gleich......äh, mal vorbei!



 
Macht Kuchen backen Spass. Ob wir den bei Lucafabian essen können,ohne uns vor lachen zu verschlucken. 
Ich glaube ich geh ' jetzt auch mal ins Bett......von Käsekuchen träumen.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also irgendwie merkt man, dass das Dorf in dem ich aufwuchs etwas größer war. Ich hätte alles nur nicht das getan. Ich hoffe, er ist wenigstens noch als Gast dabei!



Ich denke mal, wir langweilen Ihn.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, wir langweilen Ihn.



Wahrscheinlich!  Aber ich werde wohl auch bald im Bett verschwinden. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also irgendwie merkt man, dass das Dorf in dem ich aufwuchs etwas größer war. Ich hätte alles nur nicht das getan. Ich hoffe, er ist wenigstens noch als Gast dabei!



He, Sebastian ist doch auch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen. Er kennt mich und auch meine dummen Sprüche  . Wenn das ganze im Kontext gelesen wird ist da auch nichts verwerfliches zu finden, was mir nicht klar ist, ist der Bezug auf die Dorfgröße?:




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bevor mich hier noch einer versaut gehe ich lieber mal ins Bett
> Man sieht sich.





caroka schrieb:


> Meine......brauchst Du die denn.......





Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, ich wollte klein anfangen!



Da hat dann wirklich die Gefahr bestanden Ihn doch zu versauen, wobei ich eigentlich glaube das die Jugend von heute, eher uns als wir sie versauen könnte.


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

Uuuuaaah, guten Morgen!
Ja und ja, da hast Du wohl Recht. Zumindest in dieser verallgemeinerten Formulierung.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ihr wüsstest 
war dann aber wirklich weg, muss ja morgens um 5 raus und ich brauch meinen schlaf noch  warum das Forum noch meinte ich sei on weiß ich nicht.


----------



## arkonis (5. Oktober 2006)

ich glaube das ist so wenn du dich nicht abmeldest, bleibst du länger stehen. 
5 Uhr, zum Glück kann ich eine Stunde länger schlafen 
was ist jetzt mit Biken? am Sonntag hatten wir gesagt richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2006)

Sonntag nach dem Mittagessen?


----------



## arkonis (5. Oktober 2006)

das kann nur jemand sagen der verheiratet ist hups die Seite 24 ist so gar nicht Jugenfrei


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich glaube das ist so wenn du dich nicht abmeldest, bleibst du länger stehen.
> 5 Uhr, zum Glück kann ich eine Stunde länger schlafen
> was ist jetzt mit Biken? am Sonntag hatten wir gesagt richtig?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sonntag nach dem Mittagessen?



SONNTAG??  Welche Woche? Welchen Monat? Welches Jahr?

Was ist denn mit morgen?


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> das kann nur jemand sagen der verheiratet ist hups die Seite 24 ist so gar nicht Jugenfrei



Wirst Du wohl nicht die nicht jugendfreien Seiten lesen!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> SONNTAG??  Welche Woche? Welchen Monat? Welches Jahr?
> 
> Was ist denn mit morgen?



"Aftergemütlichesbeisamenseinsonntag"

Morgen solls schütten bis zum Anschlag, bin auch Mittags auf nem Geburtstag. Sagt trotzdem mal bescheid, wenns klappt würd ich kommen. Ich will aber auch mal den Zusatand unseres Samstagsziel austesten.

Schaun wir mal was denn wird. Morgen ist ja Frei Tag, villeicht klappt ja die Parkbesichtung auch morgens.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> hups die Seite 24 ist so gar nicht Jugenfrei



Bist Du ruhig, wenn das der Moderator liest


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Ich dachte wir machen Samstag ne kleine Käsekuchentour  und Sonntag ne richtige, so mit Zacken und so . Da wollt Ihr morgen auch noch. Ihr seid ja unersättlich.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja unersättlich.



 Männer sind einfach unersättlich


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Männer sind einfach unersättlich



Jetzt geht dass wieder los. Uhrzeit stimmt ja wieder. 
Nein im Ernst, mail mir mal Deine Adresse bzw. einen Treffpunkt für Samstag, damit ich mich mit C-R wegen Fahrgemeinschaft kurzschließen kann. Und was ist mit Sonntag? Uhrzeit? Nach dem Mittagessen ist Ok aber wann? Und wo? Und Wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2006)

Schaut mal nach Euren PN´s. Hab um 21:00 an alle den Treffpunkt rausgeschickt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Oktober 2006)

Sonntag nach dem Mittag kann ich nicht, da haben wir selbst Gäste.
Pn habe ich bekommen.


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schaut mal nach Euren PN´s. Hab um 21:00 an alle den Treffpunkt rausgeschickt.



Du hast mich vergessen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Oktober 2006)

Bevor ihr richtig loslegt  verzieh ich mich mal wieder ins warme Bett


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das heute was wird. Arachne ist auch nicht mehr on. Luca schick mir noch mal ne PN, dass ich planen kann. Hab viel vor am WE.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hast mich vergessen!



Ich hab niemanden vergessen, Deine PN ging um 22:39 raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das heute was wird. Arachne ist auch nicht mehr on. Luca schick mir noch mal ne PN, dass ich planen kann. Hab viel vor am WE. Hat sich erledigt. PN ist da.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2006)

Na dann ist ja gut,

also dann ab ins Bett


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Warum ist Arachne schon im Bett?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2006)

Der hat Angst vor Dir


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der hat Angst vor Dir



OK, das kann ich verstehen. Ich hatte vermutet, er hätte heute eine anstrengende Tour hinter sich gebracht.


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

@C-R

Wo soll ich Dich denn am Samstag abholen?
Ach, PN ist besser....seriöser.


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Vorsicht Arachne ist wieder da.



Was Ihr seid alle weg.


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das heute was wird. Arachne ist auch nicht mehr on. ....





caroka schrieb:


> OK, das kann ich verstehen. Ich hatte vermutet, er hätte heute eine anstrengende Tour hinter sich gebracht.



Brrrrrrrr, ich habe vor keiner Frau Angst!!!  (Außer vielleicht, wenn sie ernst und lieb wird...)

Mir fehlt heute eine Tour und deswegen vielleicht auch ein wenig der Elan.
Und überhaupt, was habe ich eigentlich mit dem Übergang zum nicht mehr jugendfreien zu tun???


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Vorsicht Arachne ist wieder da.



AU, jetzt wird schon vor mir gewarnt...


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir fehlt heute eine Tour und deswegen vielleicht auch ein wenig der Elan.


Das kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> AU, jetzt wird schon vor mir gewarnt...



Eigentlich dachte ich, wir fallen jetzt alle über Dich her. Sind aber auf einmal alle ins Bett.
Ist aber keine so schlechte Idee, oder.  Edit. Ich meine ins Bett zu gehen.


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich, wir fallen jetzt alle über Dich her. Sind aber auf einmal alle ins Bett.
> Ist aber keine so schlechte Idee, oder.



Traust Du Dich alleine?


----------



## arkonis (5. Oktober 2006)

ich war heute im Spinning, hat man mich dahin geschlept, warm und viel musik, aber irgenwie öde, naja die Landschaft und die frische Luft hat gefehlt, das Bike und das fahren an sich.
Dafür war ich der einzige Mann


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Traust Du Dich alleine?



Wer weiss wie das ausgeht?


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich war heute im Spinning, hat man mich dahin geschlept, warm und viel musik, aber irgenwie öde, naja die Landschaft und die frische Luft hat gefehlt, das Bike und das fahren an sich.
> Dafür war ich der einzige Mann



Klar, Spinnen ist Frauenarbeit! Äh, was ist denn spinning?


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich war heute im Spinning, hat man mich dahin geschlept, warm und viel musik, aber irgenwie öde, naja die Landschaft und die frische Luft hat gefehlt, das Bike und das fahren an sich.
> Dafür war ich der einzige Mann



Das passt zu Dir, Ad..ähh Arkonis.


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wer weiss wie das ausgeht?



Heftig, wild, schmutzig, gewaltätig, ...


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, Spinnen ist Frauenarbeit! Äh, was ist denn spinning?



Biken im Fitnessstudio.


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Biken im Fitnessstudio.



Ich hätte aus dem Studio ein Schwimmbad gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heftig, wild, schmutzig, gewaltätig, ...



Typisch Mann.


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Typisch Mann.



aha................................ 

EDIT: Habe ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich neben Käsekuchenbacken auch ganz toll Nackenmassieren kann?


----------



## arkonis (5. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, Spinnen ist Frauenarbeit! Äh, was ist denn spinning?



das ist so ein Gerät mit Pedalen und einen Sattel, eben ein Fahrrad auf Stelzen.
wir sind eine Stunde gefahren und das war gar nicht so schwer, hätten auch locker zwei sein können, interressant ist, das der allgemeine schwere Bodytyp spinning nicht durchält  deshalb auch so viele Frauen


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> das ist so ein Gerät mit Pedalen und einen Sattel, eben ein Fahrrad auf Stelzen.
> wir sind eine Stunde gefahren und das war gar nicht so schwer, hätten auch locker zwei sein können, interressant ist, das der allgemeine schwere Bodytyp spinning nicht durchält  deshalb auch so viele Frauen



Läuft Dir da nicht die Brühe sturzbachartig?


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> das ist so ein Gerät mit Pedalen und einen Sattel, eben ein Fahrrad auf Stelzen.
> wir sind eine Stunde gefahren und das war gar nicht so schwer, hätten auch locker zwei sein können, interressant ist, das der allgemeine schwere Bodytyp spinning nicht durchält  deshalb auch so viele Frauen



Hast Du Dich denn nicht beobachtet gefühlt unter so vielen Frauen... und überhaupt....... von welcher hast Du Dich eigentlich dahin schleppen lassen.


----------



## arkonis (5. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Läuft Dir da nicht die Brühe sturzbachartig?



schon, aber das liegt mehr am fehlenden fahrtwind  , unsere Touren sind da schon anstrengender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich denn nicht beobachtet gefühlt unter so vielen Frauen... und überhaupt....... von welcher hast Du Dich eigentlich dahin schleppen lassen.



Da schau! Du kannst doch nicht immer, bei jedem, auf jede eifersüchtig sein!!!!! Du mußt ein waaaaaaaahnsinnig vereinnahmendes Wesen haben.


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> schon, aber das liegt mehr am fehlenden fahrtwind  , unsere Touren sind da schon anstrengender.



Ich hab` so`n Teil, wo man sein Rad draufstellen kann und sogar ausbalancieren muß. Damals, als ich es häufiger benutzte, mußte ich mir ein Handtuch unterlegen...


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> aha................................
> 
> EDIT: Habe ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich neben Käsekuchenbacken auch ganz toll Nackenmassieren kann?



Hooooo... gleich sind wir wieder bei nicht jugendfrei.
Ich weiss nicht wie ich darauf reagieren soll, mir tut nämlich immer vom tippen der Nacken weh ......ohhhh würde mir das jetzt gut tun....


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da schau! Du kannst doch nicht immer, bei jedem, auf jede eifersüchtig sein!!!!! Du mußt ein waaaaaaaahnsinnig vereinnahmendes Wesen haben.



Ich kann mich so schlecht entscheiden......
Sooooo viele tolle Männer


----------



## arkonis (5. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich denn nicht beobachtet gefühlt unter so vielen Frauen... und überhaupt....... von welcher hast Du Dich eigentlich dahin schleppen lassen.



von der Trainerin die macht immer die Pläne, gewicht messen, motzen, gucken ob alles richtig läuft, alles was man zum fit sein braucht.


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> von der Trainerin die macht immer die Pläne, gewicht messen, motzen, gucken ob alles richtig läuft, alles was man zum fit sein braucht.



Soso, Du hast also eine Trainerin  Da muss ich jetzt erst mal drüber schlafen


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Hooooo... gleich sind wir wieder bei nicht jugendfrei.
> Ich weiss nicht wie ich darauf reagieren soll, mir tut nämlich immer vom tippen der Nacken weh ......ohhhh würde mir das jetzt gut tun....



Ääh, was genau?!?    Du willst mir doch nicht sagen, dass Dein Nacken schon nicht mehr jugendfrei ist!    

Schaue gerade Bayern 3. Da geht es um die unterschiedlichen Fortpflanzungspotentiale von männlein und weiblein geht...


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja so wärs doch am besten, aber hier fehlt noch mindestens einer
> 
> 
> _*C*arsten wo bist Du ?_


Danke der Nachfrage: HIII - IIIIER  


upppss, hab ich jemanden geweckt ? 

Ich war etwas rar, da ich beruflich und privat einiges zu tuen hatte (Steuererkl.; desweiteren bin ich noch COF/Financemanager für den Förderverein unserer Grundschule [oder schlicht: Kassierer]).

Weiterhin habe ich einen Abend verbracht, um die 19 Seiten dieses Fred's zu verinnerlichen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=206597 
   Heute kam noch eine orange *Abhol-*Karte von der Post    .... ich  kann gar nicht mehr stillsitzen 



Da ich am Samstag bei einem Turnier unseres Tanzsportvereins Foto's machen soll, kann ich erst nach 18:00 bei Lucafabian sein, sofern die örtlichen Umstände die Aufnahme meiner Wenigkeit erlauben 

Da Sohneman ab Montag auf Klassenfahrt fährt und ich ihn Sonntag nur einen halben Tag sehe, wollte ich dies nicht auch noch über den Haufen werfen; ich werd eh schon ab und an "Opa" gerufen )

Ab und zu könnte man ja beim Durchlesen der letzten 3 Seiten einen roten Kopp kriegen ... von wegen "alter Waschlappen sucht wohlriechende Seife zwecks gemeinsamen Schaumbades"  u.ä. (© O.Waalkes)
Kann ich was mitbringen ? (z.B. franz.Weißbrot würde zum Roten passen)


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich kann mich so schlecht entscheiden......
> Sooooo viele tolle Männer



Danke!


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Oktober 2006)

ich bin hier in nem Chat-Room   aber lusdisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

@MTK-Cube: Bring` doch weitere wohlriechende Seifen mit!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: Bring` doch weitere wohlriechende Seifen mit!!



Ich denk Du und Adonis sind hier die Magneten  
Oder was sagt Caroka als Fachfrau dazu ?

EDIT: Wenn das mal keinen Rüffel vom Lucafabian gibt....


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich denk Du und Adonis sind hier die Magneten
> Oder was sagt Caroka als Fachfrau dazu ?



Ich fürchte, die hat es nun doch mit der Angst bekommen... 

EDIT: wenn da ein Rüffel kommt, geh ich bei einer bestimmten Prinzessin petzen...


----------



## caroka (6. Oktober 2006)

Fachfrau.....darauf reagiere ich nochmal........

Also ich bin im Bett und träum vom A-Team


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, die hat es nun doch mit der Angst bekommen...


Meinst Du, sie befürchtet mit der Seife verwechselt/getauscht zu werden ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ....Also ich bin im Bett und träum vom A-Team


Und ich bin im C-Team    aber es gibt noch welche, die übler dran sind ... gelle *U*we ? (wohl schon am Schnarchen, obwohl der morgen bestimmt wieder ausschlafen könnte ...  )


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Und ich bin im C-Team    aber es gibt noch welche, die übler dran sind ... gelle *U*we ? (wohl schon am Schnarchen, obwohl der morgen bestimmt wieder ausschlafen könnte ...  )



Na da hab` ich mit meinem Nickname ja Glück gehabt! 

Sag` mal, hat der Freitags immer frei???


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ....
> Sag` mal, hat der Freitags immer frei???



Glaub jaaa, und da macht der immer so fiese, gemeine Sachen  .... wie biken ohne uns und so...


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Oktober 2006)

So, den "Winterstein"-Fred haben wir schon mal überholt , der nächste wäre der Hofh... nee, sind wir ja selbst. 

Dann eben der "Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und nähere Umgebung ! Ab in den Spessart !"
Zählen die Antworten (wovon ich ausgehe) oder die Hits ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> So, den "Winterstein"-Fred haben wir schon mal überholt , der nächste wäre der Hofh... nee, sind wir ja selbst.
> 
> Dann eben der "Regelmäßige Biketreffs in Hanau und nähere Umgebung ! Ab in den Spessart !"
> Zählen die Antworten (wovon ich ausgehe) oder die Hits ?



Jippieh!!!   

Keine Ahnung was da zählt.


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

Am Popo biken: Muß ich morgen alleine?


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Oktober 2006)

Ohh, nur noch wir und eine weitere Fachfrau on... N'abend missmarple.


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Popo biken: Muß ich morgen alleine?


Hähhh ???; ich bike *auf'm* Popo. Oder was meinste


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ohh, nur noch wir und eine weitere Fachfrau on... N'abend missmarple.



missmarple müssen wir ein wenig verschreckt haben. Schade!


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hähhh ???; ich bike *auf'm* Popo. Oder was meinste



Langweiler sagen "apropos"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (6. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ohh, nur noch wir und eine weitere Fachfrau on... N'abend missmarple.



N'Abend!  

@Arachne: wieso verschreckt?!


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Langweiler sagen "apropos"...


wie tret ich ins Fettnäpfchen ... 
So, ferdisch für heut, ich muß morgen noch a*******. Was morgen mit biken wird, kann ich noch nicht entscheiden. Guds nächtle.


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> N'Abend!
> 
> @Arachne: wieso verschreckt?!



Oh, hallo!  

Naja, weil Du Dich irgendwie nicht mehr so oft meldest, nicht mehr mit der Keule drohst, nicht vom Adonis, oder irgendwelchen Suchmaschinen schwärmst, ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Oktober 2006)

canceled; nicht mehr aktuell


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ja, sie hat doch die Keule, nicht Du
> 
> .



Wollen wir das mit der Keule nochmal ausdiskutieren???   

EDIT: Cancelkommentar: Kommt auf den Keulenzusammenhang drauf an.


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wollen wir das mit der Keule nochmal ausdiskutieren???
> 
> EDIT: Cancelkommentar: Kommt auf den Keulenzusammenhang drauf an.



 vllt. morgen, jetzt aber tschööö


----------



## missmarple (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, hallo!
> 
> Naja, weil Du Dich irgendwie nicht mehr so oft meldest, nicht mehr mit der Keule drohst, nicht vom Adonis, oder irgendwelchen Suchmaschinen schwärmst, ...



Ei, isch musst halt widder Schaffe gehe - und da wird's auch gern mal e biss'sche später...  
Und meine "Keule" hat heute zwei grössere Kugeln bekommen... und der Adonis ist schon in der Heia... und die Suchmaschine ist noch im Urlaub... und sowieso und überhaupt!


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

Oh, letzteres interessiert mich!  

Ersteres wird mir jetzt doch zu vers... äh, unjugendfrei.

Wie, Du mußt auch noch Überstunden machen? Bekommst Du da einen Ausgleich für?


----------



## missmarple (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ersteres wird mir jetzt doch zu vers... äh, unjugendfrei.
> 
> Wie, Du mußt auch noch Überstunden machen? Bekommst Du da einen Ausgleich für?



Was ersteres angeht: Du Wutz!!! *tuempört* Frag mal die Suchmaschine...  

Was die Überstunden und den Ausgleich angeht:     seit vorgestern ein gaaaaaaanz heikles Thema!!!


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> ... Was die Überstunden und den Ausgleich angeht:     seit vorgestern ein gaaaaaaanz heikles Thema!!!



Hört sich gar erschreckend an! Wird bei uns (ÖD) noch recht human gehandhabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hört sich gar erschreckend an! Wird bei uns (ÖD) noch recht human gehandhabt.



Naja, es ist ja nicht so, dass sie "verfallen" würden, aber......   Hmmm, doofes Thema - vor allem jetzt, wo sonst niemand mehr da ist!!!


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ja nicht so, dass sie "verfallen" würden, aber......   Hmmm, doofes Thema - vor allem jetzt, wo sonst niemand mehr da ist!!!



Ääääh..........................?
Aber was? Und wieso doof, wenn sonst niemand da? Ist es zu spät, oder ich zu müde? Lege mir gerade mal den Soundtrack von Amelie auf!


----------



## missmarple (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ääääh..........................?
> Aber was? Und wieso doof, wenn sonst niemand da? Ist es zu spät, oder ich zu müde? Lege mir gerade mal den Soundtrack von Amelie auf!



Du bist zu müde - und bei KC (=Keulen-Caro) bist Du auch nicht so einfallslos!!!  
Aber ich bin auch müde, wenn ich grad mal drüber nachdenke... *gähn* Ich verabschiede mich mal (vorübergehend) und gönne mir ein Mützchen Schlaf... *zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Du bist zu müde - und bei KC (=Keulen-Caro) bist Du auch nicht so einfallslos!!!
> Aber ich bin auch müde, wenn ich grad mal drüber nachdenke... *gähn* Ich verabschiede mich mal (vorübergehend) und gönne mir ein Mützchen Schlaf... *zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*



Buuuhääh, wenn mich die eine mal nicht schlägt, tut`s die andere!   

EDIT: Gute Nacht, für mich ist Schicht!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

@all: Was wollen wir am Samstag essen?

@Carsten: Schön das Du Samstag kommst, übrigens muß ich auch am Frei Tag früh aufstehen. Will doch mit meinen kleinen Frühstücken.

Später mehr, muß jetzt mal verschwinden, Kindergarten und Hausmeistertätigkeiten sind zu erledigen

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @all: Was wollen wir am Samstag essen?...



Du meinst vor dem Käsekuchen?!  MTK-Cube hat ja schon Weißbrot ins Gespräch gebracht. Man könnte also auch einfach so ein bisschen Käse vorbereiten. Dazu könnte ich nach reifen Avocados schauen und eine Guakamole machen (wenn niemand was gegen Knobi hat). Andererseits könnte man auch irgendwas mit Nudeln machen, oder Blechpizza, ...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

Das mit dem Käse ist ne gute Idee, guadingsbum kannst Du auch gerne mitbringen. Für Überraschungen bin ich immer zu haben  .

Für Käsefeinde würde ich auch noch Hausmacher (gibts da kein modernes Wort für? ) auf den Tisch stellen.

Stellt sich noch die Frage nach dem Trinken. Roten hab ich, Radler, Cola Fanta, Wasser mit und ohne, vllt. auch noch ne Falsche Single Malt...
Wenn jemand Bier oder Weizen will, dann muß er den Mund rechtzeitig aufmachen oder die Tastatur bemühen.

Änderungsvorschläge werden nur noch heute bis 23:00 entgegengenommen.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## caroka (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du meinst vor dem Käsekuchen?!  MTK-Cube hat ja schon Weißbrot ins Gespräch gebracht. Man könnte also auch einfach so ein bisschen Käse vorbereiten. Dazu könnte ich nach reifen Avocados schauen und eine Guakamole machen (wenn niemand was gegen Knobi hat). Andererseits könnte man auch irgendwas mit Nudeln machen, oder Blechpizza, ...



@Luca
Ich könnte alles für die Pizza mitbringen oder noch en Blechkuchen oder Käseplatte oder ......sag was. Angelique und Du stellen die Räumlichkeiten, wir sorgen für Happihappi. 
Da lern ich endlich mal die Frau kennen, die Nerven wie Drahtseile haben muss, damit sie Dich aushalten kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

Prinzessin Angelique bevorzugt die Käseplatte. Pizza nur wenn Du auch den Teig machst. Der wird bei uns immer nichts. Ist zwar ne Schande fürn Bäckersohn, aber so ist es halt *ganzdollschäm*

Bin in ner Stunde wieder da, bis dahin könnt Ihr ja mal unter Euch diskutieren

sagt bloß nicht Prinzessin wenn Ihr da seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

wie keine Diskussion, wo bin ich denn hier gelandet.

Wir haben eben die Zustaten für die Käseplatte geholt. Die wäre also vollständig. Wg. Pizza muß dann mit Caro abgeklärt werden.


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie keine Diskussion, wo bin ich denn hier gelandet.
> 
> Wir haben eben die Zustaten für die Käseplatte geholt. Die wäre also vollständig. Wg. Pizza muß dann mit Caro abgeklärt werden.



Gibt Leute, die Freitags scha.... müssen!


----------



## arkonis (6. Oktober 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Was ersteres angeht: Du Wutz!!! *tuempört* Frag mal die Suchmaschine...
> 
> Was die Überstunden und den Ausgleich angeht:     seit vorgestern ein gaaaaaaanz heikles Thema!!!



Bei uns ist das so: wenn die Personalabteilung die Betriebsvereinbahrung auch nur schief ansieht bekommen die vom Betriebsrat öffentlich zwischen die Eier getreten.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gibt Leute, die Freitags scha.... müssen!



na, na, na Du a*****est doch im OD. 
Allgememeine Meinung ist doch das da gar nicht gea****** wird.


----------



## caroka (6. Oktober 2006)

Natürlich bringe ich den Teig mit. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie der Teig den Transport verkraftet aber essbar ist er bestimmt.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Natürlich bringe ich den Teig mit. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie der Teig den Transport verkraftet aber essbar ist er bestimmt.



............dann fehlt nur noch der Belag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na, na, na Du a*****est doch im OD.
> Allgememeine Meinung ist doch das da gar nicht gea****** wird.



Ja, schon, aber da wird gemailt und gesurft, also müssen Server und Netzwerk laufen! Und wer ist dafür zuständig....


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

Armer Kerl, mein Mitleid hast Du


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Natürlich bringe ich den Teig mit. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie der Teig den Transport verkraftet aber essbar ist er bestimmt.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> ............dann fehlt nur noch der Belag



@caroka: schreib doch bitte mal `ne Belagseinkaufsliste (bin leider kein Pizza-Bäcker). Jeder, der etwas von Pizza möchte meldet sich halt zu Teilen aus der Liste.  Zwiebeln und passierte Tomaten hätte ich sogar noch. Oder sind passierte Tomaten zu feucht?

@Lucafabian: Habt ihr einen Umluftofen?


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Armer Kerl, mein Mitleid hast Du



Wo ist der Smiley???


----------



## caroka (6. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ............dann fehlt nur noch der Belag



Na den bringe ich natürlich auch mit. Schinken, Salami, Zwiebeln, Käse, Tomatensoße und Pilze. Alles schon geschnitten, dann brauche ich nur ein Backblech und einen Löffel.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Oktober 2006)

Hört sich ja alles wunderbar an, würde auch gern was beisteuern, hab aber keine Ahnung was noch fehlen könnte


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lucafabian: Habt ihr einen Umluftofen?



Ne ist ein Holzofen, den muß man rechtzeitig anheizen.


----------



## caroka (6. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hört sich ja alles wunderbar an, würde auch gern was beisteuern, hab aber keine Ahnung was noch fehlen könnte



Könntest Du mir beim Ausladen und Zusammenbau meines Bikes helfen?


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Na den bringe ich natürlich auch mit. Schinken, Salami, Zwiebeln, Käse, Tomatensoße und Pilze. Alles schon geschnitten, dann brauche ich nur ein Backblech und einen Löffel.



nur EIN Backblech???   



caroka schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir beim Ausladen und Zusammenbau meines Bikes helfen?



aha, gesucht, gefunden.  

Muß gleich noch den Schichtkäse kaufen. Alles andere habe ich für den Käsekuchen. Ach ja, ich schau` auch mal nach reifen Avocados.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo ist der Smiley???









caroka schrieb:


> Na den bringe ich natürlich auch mit. Schinken, Salami, Zwiebeln, Käse, Tomatensoße und Pilze. Alles schon geschnitten, dann brauche ich nur ein Backblech und einen Löffel.







wenn wir reingehen gibts auch nen Umluftofen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne ist ein Holzofen, den muß man rechtzeitig anheizen.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...wenn wir reingehen gibts auch nen Umluftofen



Mit Holzofen meintest Du doch nicht etwa Grill???


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit Holzofen meintest Du doch nicht etwa Grill???




Ne meinte ich nicht, der Grill steht nebendran, zumindest der eine


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

Wir könnten aber auch ein offens Feuer machen, wir sind nämlich kleine Feuerteufel und in dieser Beziehung recht gut ausgestattet...


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne meinte ich nicht, der Grill steht nebendran, zumindest der eine



ok, Frage war zu unpräzise. Wenn wer wo genau hingeht gibt es einen virtuellen, oder echten Umluftofen??? Bin schon `nen halben Meter zur Seite und hab`s trotzdem noch net gecheckt...


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir könnten aber auch ein offens Feuer machen, wir sind nämlich kleine Feuerteufel und in dieser Beziehung recht gut ausgestattet...



Ja, ja ,ja!!!  Und unterwegs schießen wir uns einen Büffel!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ja ,ja!!!  Und unterwegs schießen wir uns einen Büffel!


Hab leider kein Gewehr, weis auch nicht ob der Zoo Abends noch aufhat.
Wenn Du eins mitbringst könnten wir aber auch über den Zaun klettern.


Zum Umluftofen, wie schon gesagt wenn wir in die Küche gehen, steht auch dieser zur Verfügung, Herr OD Angestellter


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab leider kein Gewehr, weis auch nicht ob der Zoo Abends noch aufhat.
> Wenn Du eins mitbringst könnten wir aber auch über den Zaun klettern....



Oh, TOLL, ein Bikepark mit Abenteuercharakter!!!  Hattest Du noch gar nichts von erzählt.  

Habe eine eine kleine Klinge am Alien, reicht das?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

Das passt schon, mußt halt öfters zustechen, ich wart aber vor dem Gatter


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2006)

Carsten steht das mit dem Weissbrot bei Dir?


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten steht das mit dem Weissbrot bei Dir?
> 
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



hab gerade Deine PN erhalten und geantwortet mit einer Gegenfrage; u.a. wieviele Leutz denn überhaupt kommen ? (Wart noch nen Moment mit heia gehen)
EDIT: Er ist wohl doch schon heia gegangen .... entweder isser platt 

 oder die Holde hat gerufen 


Bis morschen; ich bring auf jeden Fall Weißbrot(e) mit.


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich hoffe es gibt auch ne "Diashow" oder Preview o.ä. von Meran für nächstes Jahr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt hatte ich mich schon fest auf ne wilde Rumtipperei bei der wieder keiner mitkommt eingestellt - und nu? Keiner mehr da...


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte ich mich schon fest auf ne wilde Rumtipperei bei der wieder keiner mitkommt eingestellt - und nu? Keiner mehr da...


Ja, ich hatte mich gerade warm getippt und ....... Schicht im Schacht hier  
na, dann les ich noch en bisserl Gebrauchtsanleitungen... 
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte mich gerade warm getippt und ....... Schicht im Schacht hier
> na, dann les ich noch en bisserl Gebrauchtsanleitungen...
> Gute Nacht.



Gebrauchsanleitungen??? Brauchst Du noch ein paar? Könnte Dir was von unserem Storage Area Network, oder von meinem Sicherungssystem mitbringen.  Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, könnte ich Dir auch zwei Meter Solaris-Dokumentation mitbringen!


----------



## arkonis (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gebrauchsanleitungen??? Brauchst Du noch ein paar? Könnte Dir was von unserem Storage Area Network, oder von meinem Sicherungssystem mitbringen.  Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, könnte ich Dir auch zwei Meter Solaris-Dokumentation mitbringen!



der gute Admin hat das alles im Kopf.

nochmal wegen Sonntag das Wetter soll besser werden also beste Voraussetzungen um zu fahren. 
Am Samstag kann ich nicht, da ist Schule angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> der gute Admin hat das alles im Kopf.
> 
> nochmal wegen Sonntag das Wetter soll besser werden also beste Voraussetzungen um zu fahren.
> Am Samstag kann ich nicht, da ist Schule angesagt.



Desdeweche kann ich des da ja auch abgebbe.  

Was heißt Du kannst am Samstag nicht? Du meinst doch nicht etwa zum Lucafabian kommen???  Das ist doch erst um halb sechs!


----------



## arkonis (6. Oktober 2006)

schon aber bis um drei geht die Veranstaltung, dann bin ich vielleicht um fünf zuhause und dann sind da noch ein paar andere Sachen zu erledigen....der Haushalt geht nicht von selbst und die ganzen Dinge für die unter der Woche keine Zeit bleibt.


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> schon aber bis um drei geht die Veranstaltung, dann bin ich vielleicht um fünf zuhause und dann sind da noch ein paar andere Sachen zu erledigen....Haushalt geht nicht von selbst.



He Mann, Du kannst doch Deine Lehrer- und Trainerinnen mitbringen!


----------



## arkonis (6. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> He Mann, Du kannst doch Deine Lehrer- und Trainerinnen mitbringen!



ich glaube das dürfte schwierig werden, bei meinen Studiengang tendiert der Frauenanteil stark gegen Null.


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich glaube das dürfte schwierig werden, bei meinen Studiengang tendiert der Frauenanteil stark gegen Null.



Pfui, sowas abscheuliches hab` ich auch studiert...  

Ansonsten hast Du natürlich Recht: In Deinem Alter wollte ich auch nicht mit meinen Eltern ausgehen...


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gebrauchsanleitungen??? Brauchst Du noch ein paar? Könnte Dir was von unserem Storage Area Network, oder von meinem Sicherungssystem mitbringen.  Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, könnte ich Dir auch zwei Meter Solaris-Dokumentation mitbringen!


Moin,
Danke, aber tapezieren brauche ich noch nicht; im Gegenzug könnte ich Dir die IFRS-Standards/Kommentare bringen (International-Financial-Reporting-Standards, ca. 1.700 Seiten). Und dann tauschen wir Dir Jobs und  ganz herzlich darüber.


----------



## Arachne (7. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Moin,
> Danke, aber tapezieren brauche ich noch nicht; im Gegenzug könnte ich Dir die IFRS-Standards/Kommentare bringen (International-Financial-Reporting-Standards, ca. 1.700 Seiten). Und dann tauschen wir Dir Jobs und  ganz herzlich darüber.



Ein Kollege, den ich ab und an mal spät abends noch treffe, erzählte mir letztes Mal Ebbes von Beruf und Job. Konnte ich gut nachvollziehen. Soll heißen, selbst wenn ich mich durch die 1700 Seiten durchgebissen hätte (bzw. bei diesem Thema, durchbeißen könnte), hätten auch Deine Kollegen genügend zu  

Bevor ich Deine Übersetzung zu IFRS sah, dacht ich zuerst, freudig erregt, an SiRFSTAR III!


----------



## Matthias (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

caroka hat mich eben angerufen, da sie nicht ins Internet kommt und sonst keinen erreicht: Sie muß leider die Kuchenaktion absagen!

@ Crazy-Racer: Sorry auch die Mitfahrmöglichkeit klappt nicht!

(Ich gebe hier nur die Infos weiter)
Matthias


----------



## Arachne (7. Oktober 2006)

@Matthias: Danke für`s Weitergeben!

@caroka: Schade!

@Crazy-Racer: Um fünf bin ich an der Hohemark. Wo können wir uns treffen, wo kann ich Dich so abholen, dass wir es noch einigermaßen pünklich schaffen?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2006)

Hab leider keine Telefonnummer vom Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Oktober 2006)

@Crazy-Racer: Bin ab jetzt Offline. Mitnahme nur noch ab 17 Uhr Hohemark möglich.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Oktober 2006)

Wo ist denn die Hohemark? Und warum sagt mir das keiner? Und warum wird hier alles übern Haufen geworfen nur weil ich an meinem Fahrradschuppe weiter geschreinert habe? Und warum kann ich nicht einfach irgendwo eingeladen werden was ich auch finde? Und wo ich alleine hinkomme? Und warum kann die Caro nicht? Und überhaupt. Und warum schreib ich dauernd und? Und warum hab ich so langsam panik das ich heute nicht mehr beim Uwe ankomme? ;(


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Hohemark? Und warum sagt mir das keiner? Und warum wird hier alles übern Haufen geworfen nur weil ich an meinem Fahrradschuppe weiter geschreinert habe?



Parkplatz Hohemark

Bei Caro ist halt was dazwischengekommen. Daher die Probleme. Hast Du ne Möglichkeit auch ohne Hilfe zu mir zu kommen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Oktober 2006)

Bis Höchst fährt die Bimmelbahn. Und dann ist Stadt vor mir. Und da kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Oktober 2006)

Evt. würde mich meine Mutter zur Hohemark fahren...wenn wir das finden (hab ne Hohemarkstr. gefunden, in der Nähe von Oberstedten), allerdings ist ja der Gerd nicht mobil erreichbar?!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2006)

Ich schick Dir mal meine Telefonnummer per PN.
Lass uns dann mal telefonieren, dann finden wir schon ne Lösung


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2006)

Es geht um den Parkplatz Hohemark, aber wenn Dich Deine Mutter dahin fährt kann sie Dich auch gleich bis zu mir fahren. Das ist auch nicht viel weiter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Oktober 2006)

Hab hier mal ein Bild
Punkt 2 - ist das der Parkplatz?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Oktober 2006)

Hohemark sind (wenn das stimmt) 28km, du bist 44km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

Oha,oha, da wart ihr ja doch schwer am Lösung suchen...  Toll das dann noch alles so geklappt hat!  C-R scheint im Igelland zu wohnen. Oder lag es an der Uhrzeit... Oh, die Uhrzeit.  

Vielen Dank nochmal an die Gastgeber! War super nett und super lecker!! Und außerdem ist es mir sowieso lieber wir schreddern den Bahnhof dort, wo mich niemand kennt!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2006)

uuuahhhhhhh, 

 Guten Morgen beisammen

Schon Zeitung gelesen? Irgendwas über Bahnhofschredderer drin gefunden? Was war da eigentlich heute Nacht bei uns in der Küche los?  








Danke für Eure Gesellschaft, es war richtig klasse  

@MTK-Cube: Hab eben, in einer besonders geeigneten Situation, mich gewagt Edge zu sagen, hätt ich nur meinen Mund gehalten  

@Arachne: Laptopverbot besteht weiterhin

@Crazy: Hat der Gerd Dich gut nach Iggelhausen zurückgebracht?


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

Guuuuuuaaaaaahhh - ten Morgen............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz - äh, ja:
Mein Schwager hat heute Nacht gegen neun (!!!!!!!!!) das erste Mal angeklingelt, um mich zum Rad fahren zu animieren...    Irgendwie muß  er so begeistert sein, dass er es immer wieder probierte und ich dann, vor ein paar Minuten, doch mal dran bin. Er müßte vor fünf schon wieder zurück sein. -> halb zwo ok?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2006)




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Oktober 2006)

Gruetzi,
ja, war ein suppi Abend; auch von mir nochmals vielen Dank an Uwe + Gastgeberin für das leckere Essen (Frühstück ist ausgefallen). Auch das Guako-dingeskirchen (moment, ich geh mal eben kopieren .....) *Guakamole* war sau lecker.
Nach dem "Spaßbikepark" und den Treppenritten (ich sach's auch keinem weiter, daß ihr Fahrstühle für Behinderte genommen habt) kann ich mich jetzt auch nach Kelkheim wagen und den "Fortgeschrittenen"-Kurs angehen.
Um 3:20 war ich in der Falle und dann kam es wie es kommen mußte ........ 
Punkt 7:43 Ortzeit war Sohnemann auf mir und mußte mir unbedingt seine neuen Karten zeigen, uuuuuuäääääääääähhhhhhhhhh.
(Wiederholung ausdrücklich erwünscht

)


----------



## caroka (8. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Hohemark? Und warum sagt mir das keiner? Und warum wird hier alles übern Haufen geworfen nur weil ich an meinem Fahrradschuppe weiter geschreinert habe? Und warum kann ich nicht einfach irgendwo eingeladen werden was ich auch finde? Und wo ich alleine hinkomme? Und warum kann die Caro nicht? Und überhaupt. Und warum schreib ich dauernd und? Und warum hab ich so langsam panik das ich heute nicht mehr beim Uwe ankomme? ;(


Sooooorrry.  

Aber so wie es aussieht konnte C-R, doch noch mitfahren. Danke, dass Ihr euch da so ins Zeug gelegt habt. Danke, danke, danke, 
Ihr seid halt richtige Kerle.

Ihr hattet alle Eure Handys aus. Ich brauch noch C-R und Arachnes Handynummer. Schickt die mir doch bitte per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Sooooorrry.
> 
> Aber so wie es aussieht konnte C-R, doch noch mitfahren. Danke, dass Ihr euch da so ins Zeug gelegt habt. Danke, danke, danke,
> Ihr seid halt richtige Kerle.
> ...



Da hast Du wirklich eine Menge Spaß verpaßt!!!   


EDIT: Handy geht wieder!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2006)

Carsten der Gerd hat ein paar Schuhe für Dich aufgetrieben. Wenn Du heute das Ausgeliehene zurückbringst würd ich mal danach fragen.


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten der Gerd hat ein paar Schuhe für Dich aufgetrieben. Wenn Du heute das Ausgeliehene zurückbringst würd ich mal danach fragen.



Wie, Du bist noch nicht unterwegs? 

Außerdem: Zu spät, zu spät, habe schon `ne PN diesen Inhalts abgeschickt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2006)

@ caro: nicht so schlimm, bin ja noch hingekommen und auch wieder heim. Trotzdem schade das wir auf deine Anwesenheit verzichten mussten 

Ich wurde richtig verwöhnt und bis vor die Haustür gefahren.
Punkt 3:45 war ich in der Falle und bin dann heute "morgen" um 11:15 vom Staubsauger geweckt worden.
Frühstück fiel aus weil ja die Gäste um 12:30 zum mittag erwartet wurden - also noch schnell duschen und Zimmer in die Reih schaffen.
Irgendwie bin ich müde und habe keine Lust morgen zu arbeiten 

War ein richtig richtig netter abend - mit richtig netten Leuten und richtig guter Stimmung 
Danke an die Gastgeber für die leckere Vorspeise 
Wiederholung ist auf jeden Fall erwünscht 

ps: der iggi hat uns schon für verrückt erklärt und meine Mutter hat nur ungläubig bemerkt das ihr doch eigentlich alles erwachsene Männer wärt


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... Punkt 3:45 war ich in der Falle und bin dann heute "morgen" um 11:15 vom Staubsauger geweckt worden.
> Frühstück fiel aus weil ja die Gäste um 12:30 zum mittag erwartet wurden - also noch schnell duschen und Zimmer in die Reih schaffen.
> Irgendwie bin ich müde und habe keine Lust morgen zu arbeiten
> 
> ...



Das mit der Müdigkeit "darf" ich auch für mich bestätigen!  <- Trotzdem geht mir dieses Grinsen bei meinen Gedanken an den schönen Abend/Nacht/Morgen nicht verloren!  

Die Aufzieherei vom Bahnhofs-Bikepark setze sich heute übrigens fort. Allerdings leider genau umgekehrt...  Die Treppen hatten mir ja eigentlich gar nichts ausgemacht. Fester Grund, bremsen kein Problem. Heute, am Ende des "halbtoten", zeige ich dem Lucafabian, wo die absolut verrückten herunterfahren. Diese ziemlich hohe, lange, steile Rampe direkt am Ende des "halbtoten". Und dieser S... (!!!) dreht sich rum läuft hoch, fährt runter und macht  Und weil er gestern nicht einmal gekniffen hat, als ich dies mit ihm machte, drehte ich mich um und lief hoch...   Unten angekommen hatten sich meine Eingeweide mehrfach überschlagen, ich hatte Gänsehaut und heftig Adrenalin ausgestoßen...  

Ich kenne nicht wirklich viele erwachsene Männer. Ich bin mir sicher, das widerspricht sich!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2006)

Was? Du hast dich überschlagen?
Das war bestimmt nur die müdigkeit  Gestern warst ja ganz souverän, sogar zwischen den Geländern die selbst in mir Respekt auslösen.


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was? Du hast dich überschlagen?
> Das war bestimmt nur die müdigkeit  Gestern warst ja ganz souverän, sogar zwischen den Geländern die selbst in mir Respekt auslösen.



Nein, nicht ich, nur meine Eingeweide! Zumindest hatte es sich so angefühlt...   Ich bin tatsächlich äußerlich heile da runter gekommen!


----------



## caroka (8. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, nicht ich, nur meine Eingeweide! Zumindest hatte es sich so angefühlt...   Ich bin tatsächlich äußerlich heile da runter gekommen!



Stimmt, ich habs gesehen. Also mir wurde nur vom Zuschauen schon schlecht.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2006)

Uuuuahhhhhhhhh, bin grad wachgeworden. 

Von wegen heil runtergekommen. Auf seiner Haut bildeteten sich überall lauter kleine Pickel  

Wie bei mir wenn ich auf Teer fahre, das muß ne Art Allergie sein die in solchen Momenten ausbricht


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich habs gesehen. Also mir wurde nur vom Zuschauen schon schlecht.



Aber nur, weil Du beim Einüben am Vorabend nicht dabei sein konntest!  Allerdings war mir auch schlecht geworden, als ich Lucafabians Dämpfer unten einsinken sah.   Der einzige Gedanken zu dem ich auf meinem Weg nach oben fähig war, war: NICHT DENKEN, NICHT DENKEN, NICHT DENKEN,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Uuuuahhhhhhhhh, bin grad wachgeworden.
> 
> Von wegen heil runtergekommen. Auf seiner Haut bildeteten sich überall lauter kleine Pickel
> 
> Wie bei mir wenn ich auf Teer fahre, das muß ne Art Allergie sein die in solchen Momenten ausbricht



Na warte!!! Wegen Dir werde ich noch zum Treppensucher!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2006)

Nils hat von einer Treppe auf dem Weg zu seiner Arbeit gesprochen. 10 Stufen Absatz, 10 Stufen Absatz, 10 Stufen Absatz und nochmal 10 Stufen.

Dort sollten wir unseren nächstes fröhliches Beisamensein verbringen.

Nils war übrigens extra, extra, extra neidisch auf unseren gestrigen Abend und er verspürt "die gleiche Lust" wie ich gestern Abend, nachdem Arachne..., auch mal die Treppe zu fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2006)

...die gleich Lust die Arachne heute verspürte nachdem ich...


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...die gleich Lust die Arachne heute verspürte nachdem ich...



Du sahst gestern (zuerst) genau nach der Lust aus, die ich heute verspürte.  Bei Dir hatte sich das gestern dann mit der Zeit wohl in eine wirkliche Begeisterung gewandelt. Ich hatte ja "nur" diese eine Gelegenheit...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2006)

Upps Tippfehler, tausch bei meinen Aussagen Lust gegen Zwang


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Upps Tippfehler, tausch bei meinen Aussagen Lust gegen Zwang


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2006)

Hey, die Treppe hört sich gut an 
hier ist das Bild von dem ich gestern Abend gesprochen hatte.


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hey, die Treppe hört sich gut an
> hier ist das Bild von dem ich gestern Abend gesprochen hatte.



Wo genau war der anschließende Einschlag?


----------



## arkonis (8. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hey, die Treppe hört sich gut an
> hier ist das Bild von dem ich gestern Abend gesprochen hatte.



schon ein Termin beim Orthopäden gemacht  
wo fahrt ihr lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2006)

Hab hier noch ein Bild wo man die "Strecke" was besser erkennt und ein kurzes Video. Der knappeste Einschlag war etwa 30cm bevor der Parkplatz anfängt, das war schon "etwas" grenzwertig. Danach zittern einem die Hände


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

Sieht ja ganz leicht aus...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2006)

Das ist ne gute Stelle zum üben 
Leider nicht mehr befahrbar, hat wohl irgendjemanden gestört, jetzt haben sie dort einen Stolperstamm befestigt. 
Noch traue ich mich dort nicht mehr, dafür bekomme ich den Bunnyhopp noch nicht hoch genug


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Stelle zum üben
> Leider nicht mehr befahrbar, hat wohl irgendjemanden gestört, jetzt haben sie dort einen Stolperstamm befestigt.
> Noch traue ich mich dort nicht mehr, dafür bekomme ich den Bunnyhopp noch nicht hoch genug



Mach mal ein Bild! Ich suche ja noch was, was ich mal vor Dir fahren könnte! ha, ha, ha, der war gut, nicht wahr!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich das nächste mal in Idstein bin mache ich ein Bild für dich 

Und jetzt gehe ich schlaf nachholen - bis morgen um 5


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2006)

Das Video ist   

Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

War eben beim Hüpfen und Rattern.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> War eben beim Hüpfen und Rattern.



Wo sind die Beweis-Videos? Bilder glaub ich Dir nicht!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Papalapup........schau morgen mal in die Zeitung!


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Papalapup........schau morgen mal in die Zeitung!



Oh, Du hast im Krankenhaus Internetanschluß, toll!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Ne, morgen wollte ich eigentlich mitfahren. Hab mich auch ausversehen eingetragen und dann erst gesehen das Tempo mittel ist und Schwierigkeit leicht. Mittel ist mir eigentlich viel viel viel viel zu schnell und leicht ist mir eigentlich viel viel viel viel viel viel viel viel viel zu lasch. Ob ich da mitfahr weis ich noch nicht. Da fahrn doch nur Leute mit Plastikbikes mit. 

Aber wenn mich jemand hochziehen würde, würd ich nochmal drüber nachdenken


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne, morgen wollte ich eigentlich mitfahren. Hab mich auch ausfersehen eingetragen und dann erst gesehen das Tempo mittel ist und Schwierigkeit leicht. Mittel ist mir eigentlich viel viel viel viel zu schnell und leicht ist mir eigentlich viel viel viel viel viel viel viel viel viel zu lasch. Ob ich da mitfahr weis ich noch nicht. Ich will ja nicht den Fahrlehrer spielen
> 
> Aber wenn mich jemand hochziehen würde, würd ichnochmal drüber nachdenken



Gehst Du neuerdings bei den Türmchen-Kiddies in die Schule??? 

Edit: Übermorgen.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Das sind meine Vorbilder...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das sind meine Vorbilder...



Ich hab`s befürchtet...   

EDIT: Nimm Dir doch lieber jemanden als Vorbild der beides kann! Zum Bleistift C-R!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2006)

Weche Türmchenkinder?
War eben, extra für dich Gerd, in Idstein an der Treppe/Böschung um Bilder vom Hindernis zu machen 
lade die dann mal hoch...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Weche Türmchenkinder?
> War eben, extra für dich Gerd, in Idstein an der Treppe/Böschung um Bilder vom Hindernis zu machen
> lade die dann mal hoch...



 

Die Wheely-Kiddies da, die immer nur von Downhill, oder Bike-Park reden und auch nichts anderes kennen. Weißt Du, diese verweichlichten muskellosen Schüler halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2006)

Ach dieeee sind das 
Sind das nicht auch deine Vorbilder? Waren das am Samstag Abend für zwei std nicht unser aller Vorbilder? 
Hab hier noch ein altes Bild, wo man die Dimensionen etwas besser erkennt und zwei von heute mit dem Stolperholzstöckelchen.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ach dieeee sind das
> Sind das nicht auch deine Vorbilder? Waren das am Samstag Abend für zwei std nicht unser aller Vorbilder?
> Hab hier noch ein altes Bild, wo man die Dimensionen etwas besser erkennt und zwei von heute mit dem Stolperholzstöckelchen.
> ...



Das eine Bild sieht so aus, als ob der Balken höher als der Rahmen Deines Rades wäre!  Das andere sieht aber immer noch so aus, als ob ich eine Rampe bräuchte...   Werde erstmal ein bisschen üben...  

Bist Du hoch gekommen?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Aaaaaach Arachne, 
es geht doch ums runterfahren!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2006)

Der Balken geht bis Unterkante hochgestelltes Pedal 
Mein höchster Bunnyhopp war auf meinem zu kleinen alt-alt-Bike und der war 32cm. Des Stöckelchen dürfte ~50cm sein.
Mit meinem alten (auf dem Bild zu sehen) und meinem Canyon habe ich es noch nie gemessen. 
Nächstes mal wenn wir "spielen" gehen können wir uns ja mal überlegen wie man das am gefahrlosesten messen könnte  Bretterstapel aufbauen und wers nicht schafft muss ins Krankenhaus wie vor 1,5Jahren brauche ich nicht mehr  (auch wenn ich rechtzeitig nicht mehr gefahren bin).

Edit: war das Hoch kommen auf das erste Bild bezogen? Natürlich bin ich da hochgefahren, oben sogar mit nem stehenden Wheelie weiter 
Mit genug anlauf und schnellem mittreten konnte man es sogar als Rampe nutzen 

@ Luca: runterfahren ist momentan eher schwierig: Holzstab und Kerb


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aaaaaach Arachne,
> es geht doch ums runterfahren!



Ach so, Du meinst C-R ist rückwärts runter gefahren?! Nicht, dass ich ihm das nicht zutrauen würde, aber die frische Fährte sieht für mich alten Indianer anders aus!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das eine Bild sieht so aus, als ob der Balken höher als der Rahmen Deines Rades wäre!  Das andere sieht aber immer noch so aus, als ob ich eine Rampe bräuchte...



Heißt das mit einer Rampe würdest du drüber fahren? 
Ich geh mal eben raus - n Foto machen


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Heißt das mit einer Rampe würdest du drüber fahren?
> Ich geh mal eben raus - n Foto machen



Äääh, waddemal.... ich mein jez net son ding, was in himmel zeicht! 

@Lucafabian:



Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Benutze doch bitte die Suchfunktion (=SuFu) damit Du Threads, wie diesen hier [http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=85182]findest und nicht alles x-mal neugepostet wird! Danke
> 
> 
> Micha




oje...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2006)

Wollte sie jetzt nicht mehr rausräumen:
Das Bild zeigt die größere der beiden Rampen die ich mir letztes Jahr gebastelt hatte, ~40cm hoch



und das ist die kleine, da haben wir gerade getestet wie weit/hoch man damit kommt


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

@Arachne: Meine Antwort für Focus steht, mal sehen was jetzt passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2006)

Den gibts auch bei Mountainbike.de ... da ist er irgendwie nicht so vorschreiberisch... hab nachsehen Uwe, er ist erst 16


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: Meine Antwort für Focus steht, mal sehen was jetzt passiert


Uwe hat mal wieder Watschen verteilt  
Dabei bin ich auf diesen Fred gestoßen; recht lustig (wenn auch mit ernsten Thema) http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237002
oder dieser arme Biker (an unsere Prinzesschen: nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen):http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229610
Bis demnächst...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> url]http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229610[/url]
> Bis demnächst...



Der ist gut, ich fahr auch gerne Hinterher und schau was für ein Reifen hinten drauf ist  

Grad am Sonntag waren da drei Stück, wir waren leider zu schnell weg vom Parkplatz, sonst hätt ich mal schauen können welchen Reifen sie gefahren haben. Auf den ersten Blick sahen sie aber aus wie allerbeste Ware 

Ich denk Arachne sind die auch gleich aufgefallen, er hat ja sogar ein Tempo von Ihnen bekommen


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der ist gut, ich fahr auch gerne Hinterher und schau was für ein Reifen hinten drauf ist
> 
> Grad am Sonntag waren da drei Stück, wir waren leider zu schnell weg vom Parkplatz, sonst hätt ich mal schauen können welchen Reifen sie gefahren haben. Auf den ersten Blick sahen sie aber aus wie allerbeste Ware
> 
> Ich denk Arachne sind die auch gleich aufgefallen, er hat ja sogar ein Tempo von Ihnen bekommen



Die "Ware" wäre es wirklich wert gewesen von uns getestet zu werden!!!  Allerding war ich selbst für das Tempo zu schüchtern...  Lucafabian hat keine Sekunde  gezögert!  Erst, als die erste Bresche geschlagen war, konnte ich auch mal was sagen...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wollte sie jetzt nicht mehr rausräumen:
> Das Bild zeigt die größere der beiden Rampen die ich mir letztes Jahr gebastelt hatte, ~40cm hoch
> ...
> und das ist die kleine, da haben wir gerade getestet wie weit/hoch man damit kommt
> ...



Die größere ist ganz genau so eine Abschußrampe, wie ich befürchtete...  Die zweite sieht selbst für mich nach Spaß aus!  Allerdings würde ich (erstmal) auf ein folgendes Hindernis verzichten!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Zum testen der Höhe sollten wir es wie die Hochspringer machen. Das dürfte ungefählich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der ist gut, ich fahr auch gerne Hinterher und schau was für ein Reifen hinten drauf ist
> 
> Grad am Sonntag waren da drei Stück, wir waren leider zu schnell weg vom Parkplatz, sonst hätt ich mal schauen können welchen Reifen sie gefahren haben. Auf den ersten Blick sahen sie aber aus wie allerbeste Ware
> 
> Ich denk Arachne sind die auch gleich aufgefallen, er hat ja sogar ein Tempo von Ihnen bekommen


Ich denke Ihr ward Biken , tse tse tse



Arachne schrieb:


> Die "Ware" wäre es wirklich wert gewesen von uns getestet zu werden!!!  Allerding war ich selbst für das Tempo zu schüchtern...  Lucafabian hat keine Sekunde  gezögert!  Erst, als die erste Bresche geschlagen war, konnte ich auch mal was sagen...


Sie hat *DIR* nur Ihr Tempo und nicht gleich ihr Leibchen gegeben  ......... was hast Du nur diesmal falsch gemacht ...  

EDIT: Nach Feuer für ne Kippe zu fragen kommt bei Biker(innen) wohl seltens gut an; da war Arachne mit dem vorgeschobenen verschupften Nächschen schon geschickter...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich denke Ihr ward Biken , tse tse tse
> 
> 
> Sie hat *DIR* nur Ihr Tempo und nicht gleich ihr Leibchen gegeben  ......... was hast Du nur diesmal falsch gemacht ...
> ...



HALLO! Nicht ich habe nach dem Tempo gefragt, sondern LUCAFABIAN!!!

Nachdem die Mädels scherzten, dass sie keinerlei Werkzeug und Ersatzteile mitnehmen müßten, nur einen Lippenstift, sagte ich lediglich, dass sie den für mich nicht bräuchten...


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> [email protected]: Hab eben, in einer besonders geeigneten Situation, mich gewagt Edge zu sagen, hätt ich nur meinen Mund gehalten
> ...


Ich hab auch gerade, nachdem ich Bine die Foto's und Filme vom Bahnhof gezeigt habe, nur beiläufig erwähnt, daß das mit nem Hardtail natürlich schlecht für die weitere Familienplanung sei (auch wenn da gar nix mehr angedacht is) ........ "bevor DU an ein Fully denkst, gibts erstmal ne neue Couch und en neues Bad". 

......da hat die Seifenblase nur noch "plopp" gemacht.....


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> HALLO! Nicht ich habe nach dem Tempo gefragt, sondern LUCAFABIAN!!!
> 
> Nachdem die Mädels scherzten, dass sie keinerlei Werkzeug und Ersatzteile mitnehmen müßten, nur einen Lippenstift, sagte ich lediglich, dass sie den für mich nicht bräuchten...


ooooola la, le grade chameur ....... (Süßholzraspler!)

..... wie ????? und warum hast Du das Tempo bekommen    
Uwe, sei mir ned bös, aber ärschendwie machst'de was falsch


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gerade, nachdem ich Bine die Foto's und Filme vom Bahnhof gezeigt habe, nur beiläufig erwähnt, daß das mit nem Hardtail natürlich schlecht für die weitere Familienplanung sei (auch wenn da gar nix mehr angedacht is) ........ "bevor DU an ein Fully denkst, gibts erstmal ne neue Couch und en neues Bad".
> 
> ......da hat die Seifenblase nur noch "plopp" gemacht.....



Oh, ein Sofa! An was hat sie gedacht? Ein Ransom? Ein Nikolai? Oder dieses R-dingenskirchen 4?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2006)

Die große wurde auch nur einmal benutzt...von mir, danach hat meine Kumpels der Mut verlassen  ... das waren noch Zeiten, was wir fürn schaiss gebaut ham teilweiße 
die kleine macht aber wirklich Spass, nur wäre ein Wiese wohl zwecks Hinfallverletzungen besser als unser rauer Strassenbelag.

aber ich bin jetzt erst mal raus - bis bald


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, ein Sofa! An was hat sie gedacht? Ein Ransom? Ein Nikolai? Oder dieses R-dingenskirchen 4?



hehe, schön wär's. Leider ist sie dieser Sprache (noch) nicht mächtig. Es könnte für Diskussionsstoff sorgen, wenn ich mit nen Ramson heimkomme und sage, "fährt sich über Schotter wie auf'm Sofa". Sie könnte diese Argumentation wahrscheinlich nicht nicht ganz nachvollziehen ...

Hey Crazy-Racer, brauchst nicht gleich die Flucht ergreifen, wenn mal das Wort "Familienplanung" auftaucht....


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> hehe, schön wär's. Leider ist sie dieser Sprache (noch) nicht mächtig. Es könnte für Diskussionsstoff sorgen, wenn ich mit nen Ramson heimkomme und sage, "fährt sich über Schotter wie auf'm Sofa". Sie könnte diese Argumentation wahrscheinlich nicht nicht ganz nachvollziehen ...
> 
> Hey C-R, brauchst nicht gleich die Flucht ergreifen, wenn mal das Wort "Familienplanung" auftaucht



Dabei wär` ich da aber schon gerne!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ..... wie ????? und warum hast Du das Tempo bekommen
> Uwe, sei mir ned bös, aber ärschendwie machst'de was falsch



ich mach gar nix falsch, wenn ich nicht gewesen wär, wär Arachne nie zum Tempo gekommen. Na gut, einen Fehler hab ich dann doch gemacht. Ich hab das Zepter aus der Hand gegeben, hatte halt gedacht Arachne macht das schon. Und was soll ich sagen, bevor ich reagieren konnte waren wir auch schon unterwegs und die Ware stand noch unangetastet auf em Parkplatz. *Ich* wollt ja nochmal zurück, aber die anderen ....


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dabei wär` ich da aber schon gerne!!!



Dann hättest Du der einen Dame das Tempo mit Deiner Handy-Nr. wieder zurückgeben sollen (natürlich unbenutzt). 

P.S.: glaubt Ihr (Lucafabian und Du) nicht, daß das mit den drei Damen Ärger "daheim" in Hofheim und Umgebung geben könnte ? ich hör schon die Keulen durch die Luft pfeifen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Für Caro hatten wir auf dem Rückweg was hübsches Männliches Positioniert. Da war sie auch zufrieden. missmarpel darf das hier nicht lesen!

Sonst gibts mit der Doppelkeule was aufs Hirn.


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich mach gar nix falsch, wenn ich nicht gewesen wär, wär Arachne nie zum Tempo gekommen. Na gut, einen Fehler hab ich dann doch gemacht. Ich hab das Zepter aus der Hand gegeben, hatte halt gedacht Arachne macht das schon. Und was soll ich sagen, bevor ich reagieren konnte waren wir auch schon unterwegs und die Ware stand noch unangetastet auf em Parkplatz. *Ich* wollt ja nochmal zurück, aber die anderen ....


Trotzdem: Thema verfehlt, 5, setzen. 
Arachne wg. dem Tempoeinfall 4+ (die fehlende Handy-Nr. reißt die Bewertung leider nach unten)


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....Sonst gibts mit der Doppelkeule was aufs Hirn.



welches ????


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Thema verfehlt, 5, setzen.
> Arachne wg. dem Tempoeinfall 4+ (die fehlende Handy-Nr. reißt die Bewertung leider nach unten)



Weiß Deine Downhillerin eigentlich, welchen Unterricht Du gibst???


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Thema verfehlt, 5, setzen.
> Arachne wg. dem Tempoeinfall 4+ (die fehlende Handy-Nr. reißt die Bewertung leider nach unten)



5er kann ich gar nicht leiden



____________________________________________

So so, Du kennst Dich also aus. Bei der nächsten Deiner legendären Vordertaunustouren wollen wir bitte dreimal Ware in einser Kategorie, so wie Sonntag, vor uns herfahren haben. Lange genug bitte, damit wir die Reifen auch ausreichend bewundern können.


----------



## arkonis (9. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nachdem die Mädels scherzten, dass sie keinerlei Werkzeug und Ersatzteile mitnehmen müßten, nur einen Lippenstift, sagte ich lediglich, dass sie den für mich nicht bräuchten...



öhöhmöhm das war aber nicht nett


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß Deine Downhillerin eigentlich, welchen Unterricht Du gibst???


ochh, ich bin doch ganz unbeteiligt und geben nur meinen Dijon-Senf dazu.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> öhöhmöhm das war aber nicht nett



Du hast da noch gefehlt 

Dich hätten wir da wegschleifen müssen!  Zu dritt!


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ochh, ich bin doch ganz unbeteiligt und geben nur meinen Dijon-Senf dazu.



echt Schaaarrff!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> P.S.: glaubt Ihr (Lucafabian und Du) nicht, daß das mit den drei Damen Ärger "daheim" in Hofheim und Umgebung geben könnte ? ich hör schon die Keulen durch die Luft pfeifen



Ich war doch dabei und hatte die Sache fest im Griff. Wobei das war schon verdammt heisse Ware. Wenn sich Arachne und Luca nicht so trottelig angestellt hätten....


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du hast da noch gefehlt
> 
> Dich hätten wir da wegschleifen müssen!  Zu dritt!



Oder eine mit Keule!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Pssssstt, Herr SuuFuuuuuu antwortet gerade. Ich freu mich schon


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war doch dabei und hatte die Sache fest im Griff. Wobei das war schon verdammt heisse Ware. Wenn sich Arachne und Luca nicht so trottelig angestellt hätten....



...hätten wir eins, oder zwei mit der Keule... denkt ihr ich wäre sonst so weggef....


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 5er kann ich gar nicht leiden


*AUA !*
____________________________________________



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....So so, Du kennst Dich also aus. Bei der nächsten Deiner legendären Vordertaunustouren wollen wir bitte dreimal Ware in einser Kategorie, so wie Sonntag, vor uns herfahren haben. Lange genug bitte, damit wir die Reifen auch ausreichend bewundern können.


Caro, Missmarple; kennt Ihr beiden noch ein Prinzesschen auf Stoppelrädern ???? Bitte hört Euch doch mal um.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war doch dabei und hatte die Sache fest im Griff. Wobei das war schon verdammt heisse Ware. Wenn sich Arachne und Luca nicht so trottelig angestellt hätten....



He he, mal langsam gute Frau. Wie war das denn mit dem blonden Adonis am Schluß. Eure Konversation war ja unglaublich ausgeprägt. Da waren wir Dir mit den Tempos doch schon um Meilen voraus.

Arachne sag auch mal was, las mich hier bloß nicht im Regen stehen, los jetzt, jetzt  sofort, mach schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Für Caro hatten wir auf dem Rückweg was hübsches Männliches Positioniert. Da war sie auch zufrieden. missmarpel darf das hier nicht lesen!


 Meinst Du den jungen blonden Spaziergänger ganz am Ende unserer Tour.


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Pssssstt, Herr SuuFuuuuuu antwortet gerade. Ich freu mich schon


Da muß isch doch mal ebe gucke gehe .....


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Pssssstt, Herr SuuFuuuuuu antwortet gerade. Ich freu mich schon



ja, ja, ja, ich bin noch s (da paßt kein o mehr dazwischen) weit dovon entfernt, im tv-Fred mitzuplauschen!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Antworte doch mal einer für mich im MTB im TV Fred. Der macht mich fertisch, das ist ne Laberbacke.

Bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte ich lad Euch auch nochmal alle ein


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Meinst Du den jungen blonden Spaziergänger ganz am Ende unserer Tour.



Du hast Dich im Vorbeifahren ja nicht mal umgedreht und mit den Augen geklimpert!


----------



## arkonis (9. Oktober 2006)

kann mich mal eine(r) aufklären


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Schlagt ihn, steinigt ihn, wer ihm den Mundstopft kriegt ne Flasche Roten, vom Guten. Aber bitte macht schnell, sonst fahr ich nach Dortmund.


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Pssssstt, Herr SuuFuuuuuu antwortet gerade. Ich freu mich schon



Was iss'n des für'n soziolorische Babbeler ? "Was meinst Du" - "Ich versteh Dich nicht" 
Luca: Gib ihm a gude-nacht-Kissche un goad is.


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du hast Dich im Vorbeifahren ja nicht mal umgedreht und mit den Augen geklimpert!


Wir waren doch viel zu schnell. Ich weiss aber noch genau wie er aussah.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Gerd, Du bist ein Schatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2006)

Luca mach nicht immer die Leute hier im Forum so an. Man kann das auch freundlich schreiben. Du Provokateur, Du


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir waren doch viel zu schnell. Ich weiss aber noch genau wie er aussah.



Hatten wir an der Stelle nicht geschoben?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Luca mach nicht immer die Leute hier im Forum so an. Man kann das auch freundlich schreiben. Du Provokateur, Du



Ich bin immer freundlich, hab mich doch ganz lieb für seinen Beitrag bedankt


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Antworte doch mal einer für mich im MTB im TV Fred. Der macht mich fertisch, das ist ne Laberbacke.
> 
> Bitte, bitte, bitte, bitte ich lad Euch auch nochmal alle ein


ich bin eingeladen, ich bin eingeladen, ich ...    


arkonis schrieb:


> kann mich mal eine(r) aufklären


alsoooo, da sind die Blümchen und die Bienchen - äh ist C-R auch wirklich schon im Bett???


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schlagt ihn, steinigt ihn, wer ihm den Mundstopft kriegt ne Flasche Roten, vom Guten. Aber bitte macht schnell, sonst fahr ich nach Dortmund.


Ich kriege ne Flasche Roten, ich kriege ne Flasche Roten, ich...


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hatten wir an der Stelle nicht geschoben?



Wir reden doch von dem auf der Autubahn nach dem Viktoriatrail, oder? Hab ich irgentwas nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Gerd Du hättest Diplomat werden sollen.

Mal schauen was er antwortet


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir reden doch von dem auf der Autubahn nach dem Viktoriatrail, oder? Hab ich irgentwas nicht mitbekommen?




Ja genau den meinte ich, da wo Du so still geworden bist  

@Arachne: Ja, ja Du bekommst Deinen Wein, aber ich trink mit!


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hatten wir an der Stelle nicht geschoben?



..und ich dachte, Caro hätte vom Schieben den roten Kopf...


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schlagt ihn, steinigt ihn, wer ihm den Mundstopft kriegt ne Flasche Roten, vom Guten. Aber bitte macht schnell, sonst fahr ich nach Dortmund.



Hoffentlich klappps !!!! Ich will den Roten  ....

EDIT: So'n Mistkram, Arachne ist nicht nur am Berg schneller; aber vllt. können wir uns den teilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ..und ich dachte, Caro hätte vom Schieben den roten Kopf...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... @Arachne: Ja, ja Du bekommst Deinen Wein, aber ich trink mit!



ist ok, Du kennst die Quelle!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Eben wirds teuer...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Eben wirds teuer...



ich geh sammeln, ich weiß, dass es sich lohnt!


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Wir haben nicht geschoben, wir sind gefahren.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir haben nicht geschoben, wir sind gefahren.



ach geh, vom Fahren wärst Du am Ende doch nicht so fertig gewesen! (aber vielleicht durch die Gedanken an die verpaßte Gelegenheit!?!?!?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Das mußt Du falsch in Erinnerung haben. Gerd sagt auch geschoben





das war vielleicht ein hübscher Kerl, so richtig zum  gell Caro


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Caro, sag mal was. Los sei nicht beleidigt. Wir stellen ihn bei nächsten mal auch wieder hin.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Caro, sag mal was. Los sei nicht beleidigt. Wir stellen ihn bei nächsten mal auch wieder hin.



Caro hat verängstigt die Flucht ergriffen! Ihre Keulen-Kollegin hilft ihr nicht...


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Mal ganz nebenbei: Schei... wenn man nicht mitreden kann, sondern nur (belustigt) mitlesen darf...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Ja ja, so ist das halt wenn man schwänzt


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Mal ganz nebenbei: Schei... wenn man nicht mitreden kann, sondern nur (belustigt) mitlesen darf...



Wiesoooo? Hast Du keine Phantasie??? Du meinst doch nicht etwa, dass das hier noch viel mit der Realität zu tun hätte?!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

@MTK-Cube: Aber mit Deinem MTB TV Beitrag hast Du dir wirklich ne Flasche verdient.


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2006)

So, fertig mit schmollen.....und Ihr stellt Ihn wirklich wieder hin


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Eben wirds teuer...


das hoffe ich....


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja ja, so ist das halt wenn man schwänzt



MIST, war zu schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So, fertig mit schmollen.....und Ihr stellt Ihn wirklich wieder hin



Klar! Was würden wir für Dich nicht tun?!


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So, fertig mit schmollen.....und Ihr stellt Ihn wirklich wieder hin


@Arachne: für Phantasie klingt das aber ziehmlich real, oder ? 
Vllt. wenn ihr mich das nächste mal an die Ecke stellt, dann phantasiert Caro


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar! Was würden wir für Dich nicht tun?!



OK, dann kann ich ja beruhigt schlafen gehen. 

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Doch doch, das war alles so. Carsten lass Dir hier nix erzählen. Erst haben wir die Chance mit der Parkplatzware vertan und dann auch noch dieser wunderhübsche Mann mit Schlapphut und herauschaundem Stroh.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Arachne: für Phantasie klingt das aber ziehmlich real, oder ?
> Vllt. wenn ihr mich das nächste mal an die Ecke stellt, dann phantasiert Caro



Glaube ich nicht. Da würde sie sich sicherlich nicht mehr halten können und einfach vorbei fahren!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich muß dann auch mal. Der Schwarm wartet.

ich wünsche eine gute und geruhsame Nacht


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: Aber mit Deinem MTB TV Beitrag hast Du dir wirklich ne Flasche verdient.


War wohl eher Deine Sprache, hee hee. Aber den können wir uns gerne mit Arachne teilen.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2006)

Upps, da bin ich noch mal. Arkonis hat nen neuen Fred aufgemacht...Er interessiert sich jetzt für alte Männer.


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Da würde sie sich sicherlich nicht mehr halten können und einfach vorbei fahren!


Pöööhhhhhhhh.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich muß dann auch mal. Der Schwarm wartet.
> ich wünsche eine gute und geruhsame Nacht


Na, das wird jetzt aber nach dem letzten Kommentar auch Zeit. 

Gude Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

halo? haaaallo? HALLLLO??? habt ihr mich nun alle alleine gelassen? mutterseelen alleine???


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Upps, da bin ich noch mal. Arkonis hat nen neuen Fred aufgemacht...Er interessiert sich jetzt für alte Männer.



Wenn er das Ergebnis bekommt, geht er wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr ins Forum.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> halo? haaaallo? HALLLLO??? habt ihr mich nun alle alleine gelassen? mutterseelen alleine???



Genau, dann rede ich halt mit mir selbst! Ist eh viel witziger! Ich bin zwar manchmal schwierig, kann aber dafür manchmal meinen wahnsinnig hohen Ansprüchen entsprechen!


----------



## arkonis (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, dann rede ich halt mit mir selbst! Ist eh viel witziger! Ich bin zwar manchmal schwierig, kann aber dafür manchmal meinen wahnsinnig hohen Ansprüchen entsprechen!



ich bin auch witzig aber manchmal bin ich der einzige der lacht. 
Dann sind wir schon mal zwei missverstandene  , so jetzt wird Zeit zu schlafen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, dann rede ich halt mit mir selbst! Ist eh viel witziger! Ich bin zwar manchmal schwierig, kann aber dafür manchmal meinen wahnsinnig hohen Ansprüchen entsprechen!



Ich glaub, ich muß Dich da mal wo runterholen....   
Bin da.... und weg in die Kiste. Jetzt aber gude Nacht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Oktober 2006)

*immerdasletzteworthabenwollenmodusan*



*immerdasletzteworthabenwollenmodusaus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

@all: Wißt ihr eigentlich, dass ihr aufregender als ein Krimi seid?! Wie soll ich denn jetzt schnell zur Ruhe kommen, um noch genügend Schlaf zu bekommen???

@MTK-Cube:


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen,
habt Ihr eigentlich Nachts nichts besseres zu tun?

@Carsten. Der Schwarm, von dem ich gestern sprach, ist nicht meine Frau und auch nicht eine der der Parkplatzwaren


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> habt Ihr eigentlich Nachts nichts besseres zu tun?
> 
> @Carsten. Der Schwarm, von dem ich gestern sprach, ist nicht meine Frau und auch nicht eine der der Parkplatzwaren



Der Schwarm ist schon auch aufregend, aber...


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2006)

guten morgen allerseits. wie schauts bei euch eigentlich mit dem winterpokal aus? hat da wer interesse??? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=240378&highlight=winterpokal

evtl könnte man hier aus dem lokalforum ein paar teams auf die beine stellen.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen allerseits. wie schauts bei euch eigentlich mit dem winterpokal aus? hat da wer interesse??? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=240378&highlight=winterpokal
> 
> evtl könnte man hier aus dem lokalforum ein paar teams auf die beine stellen.




Ist das nicht viel arbeit, immer die Daten eingeben alles genau Protokollieren und auch noch Kosten für nen Tacho


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen allerseits. wie schauts bei euch eigentlich mit dem winterpokal aus? hat da wer interesse??? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=240378&highlight=winterpokal
> 
> evtl könnte man hier aus dem lokalforum ein paar teams auf die beine stellen.



Ich denke, dass ich nicht mehr als 2 Stunden pro Woche zusammenbekomme. Ich kann mich mal eintragen, werde aber keinen Ehrgeiz entwickeln können.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist das nicht viel arbeit, immer die Daten eingeben alles genau Protokollieren und auch noch Kosten für nen Tacho



Wieso Tacho.......ich denke es zählt nur die Zeitspanne die man Sport treibt.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2006)

genau, es geht schließlich nicht um gefahrene kilometer sondern nur um die zeit. und ausserdem bist du ja sowieso in einer tour entweder online oder fährst eben mit dem rad. ich fands letztes jahr extrem geil ne kleine motivationshilfe zu haben. wir haben aus dem nachbarforum drei teams zusammengestellt und der kater hat dann immer ein aktuelles ranking erstellt. gegen ende der nummer konnte ich recht ordentlich zulegen und die frühjahrsmüdigkeit war wie weggeblasen....


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Ups , da bin ich wohl voll ins Fettnäppchen getreten.
Na gut dann mach ich halt mit.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau, es geht schließlich nicht um gefahrene kilometer sondern nur um die zeit. und ausserdem bist du ja sowieso in einer tour entweder online oder fährst eben mit dem rad. ich fands letztes jahr extrem geil ne kleine motivationshilfe zu haben. wir haben aus dem nachbarforum drei teams zusammengestellt und der kater hat dann immer ein aktuelles ranking erstellt. gegen ende der nummer konnte ich recht ordentlich zulegen und die frühjahrsmüdigkeit war wie weggeblasen....



Ein Motivationsschub wäre nicht schlecht............vllt. probier ich es einfach mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ein Motivationsschub wäre nicht schlecht............vllt. probier ich es einfach mal.



Wie, Dir fehlt es an Motivation Rad zu fahren?????????   Ich dachte es wäre umgekehrt?!?!?!?


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2006)

@caro: es gibt auch fürs laufen punkte. ebenso für alternative sportarten.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @caro: es gibt auch fürs laufen punkte. ebenso für alternative sportarten.




Pfui, das hat doch nix mit Biken zu tun. Ihr seid Verräter


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2006)

indirekt schon, ich finde ne runde laufen im winter auch mal ganz gut, wenn man nämlich normal berufstätig ist geht unter woche fast garnix. und wenns so richtig eklig draussen ist hat man ja auch nicht immer bock zum biken, geht mir zumindest so....und dann gibts noch das argument mit der fithaltung durch sportarten bei denen man nicht so sehr an gewisse faktoren gebunden ist wie beim biken.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich kenn nur eine Alternative Sportart, wenns draussen so richtig ungemütlich ist. Muß man aber zu zweit sein.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur eine Alternative Sportart, wenns draussen so richtig ungemütlich ist. Muß man aber zu zweit sein.



Ach? Erzähl!

EDIT: Sieht nach Downhill-Syncron-Rattern aus!?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach? Erzähl!
> 
> EDIT: Sieht nach Downhill-Syncron-Rattern aus!?




Für Syncron-Rattern braucht man doch nen Bahnhof oder?


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Für Syncron-Rattern braucht man doch nen Bahnhof oder?



Ist eurer mittlerweile denn schon abgeschreddert??


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Die Stufen werden zumindest immer runder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

Na dann wirds ja höchste Zeit das wir nochmal kommen  bevor sie ganz weg sind.
Aber dann kommt man jetzt wenigstens leichter hoch


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Stufen werden zumindest immer runder



He, dann können wir das ja jetzt als Ausgleich für die Verschärfung in Idstein benutzen und hebenoben ab!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

Du willst in die Treppe reinspringen  ?!?
Dafür sind die doch viel zu kurz und voll mit absätzen 
Aber keine Angst, in Idstein gibts auch Treppen zum reinspringen  Wer schnell genug ist und stabiles Material hat (und den Lenker gut festhalten kann) kann die sogar komplett überspringen, sind nur ca. 1,80m höhenunterschied  
Ich mach dir bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Hört sich nicht so an, als ob es für ein Tupperbike gut wäre... Die Bilder wollte ich Dir zuerst verbieten, Du machst mir ja doch nur die Nase lang! Allerdings habe ich eine starke weibliche Seite: NEUGIER! Her damit!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Wann benutzen wir Crazys Sprungschanzen?


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2006)

du willst auch unbedingt ein neues rad kaufen müssen oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Nein, ich will es nur auch nutzen. Bis an seine Grenzen.

Schau Dir mal unsere Beschäftigung vom Samstag Abend an.
Kann sein das Du die Sequenz runterladen mußt, sonst fehlt der obere Teil




Vielleicht geht auch einfach draufklicken

Änderung: Es geht einfach draufklicken, aber der obere Teil fehlt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

@Crazy: Ich hab heute ein paar Sequenzen zusammengeschnitten und verkleinert. Leider hat MTB nicht zugelassen sie in meine Galerie zu laden.
Hattet Ihr am Samstag irgendwas spezielles gemacht. In der Galerie erscheint das Movie als .GIF. Ging das automatisch?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Guten Abend Caro und Gerd


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten Abend Caro und Gerd



Guten Abend Caro und Uwe!


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Da muss man ja antworten. Ich wollte es heute langsam angehen lassen. Bin etwas demotiviert.  Beim Fahren Pudding uin den Beinen, beim Laufen Schmerzen im Knie.  Und keiner da der mich tröstet.
Edit: Wo ist der Film?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Wir sind doch extra wg. Dir hierher gekommen 

Sag also nicht es wäre keiner zum trösten da, das wäre beleidigend


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da muss man ja antworten. Ich wollte es heute langsam angehen lassen. Bin etwas demotiviert.  Beim Fahren Pudding uin den Beinen, beim Laufen Schmerzen im Knie.  Und keiner da der mich tröstet.
> Edit: wo ist der Film?



oh, ich wohn doch nicht weit weg! Bin schon unterwegs...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

hier oben drücken


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, ich wohn doch nicht weit weg! Bin schon unterwegs...



Du bist doch immer noch online......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier oben drücken



Des geht net.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des geht net.



Da muß ein Mann her!


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da muß ein Mann her!



Nicht nur dafür.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da muß ein Mann her!



doch nicht Du


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Caro hast Du einen Quicktimeplayer installiert?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

Einfach drauf klicken und warten bis er geladen hat Caro.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> doch nicht Du



Du bist unmöglich. 
Bei Deinen Smilies komm ich mir mit meinem lol richtig altmodisch vor.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Caro hast Du einen Quicktimeplayer installiert?



Ja hab ich. 
Süüüssss alle kümmern sich um mich. 

@ C-R
Ich warte jetzt mal.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Du darfst meine auch mitbenutzen 

 *aber Gerd nicht*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du darfst meine auch mitbenutzen
> 
> *aber Gerd nicht*



Pfui, die abgetragenen Dinger würd ich sowieso nicht nehmen wollen!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

*Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu* bist ja nur neidisch


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

So ein schönes Herz, damit kommt man bei Frauen an  
Gell Caro


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu* bist ja nur neidisch



Nö, kein bisschen, dass kannst Du noch so oft versuchen!


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So ein schönes Herz, damit kommt man bei Frauen an
> Gell Caro



Du hast ein Bild von sowas und ich habe eines in der Brust!


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du darfst meine auch mitbenutzen
> 
> *aber Gerd nicht*







			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Pfui, die abgetragenen Dinger würd ich sowieso nicht nehmen wollen!!!


Ist aber nicht von schlechten Eltern. Komm gib es zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Das Tempo hast Du aber genommen, pah!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du hast ein Bild von sowas und ich habe eines in der Brust!



Aber mein Stein hat fast die Form von nem Herz


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das Tempo hast Du aber genommen, pah!



Von denen hätte ich auch ein gebrauchtes genommen!


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von denen hätte ich auch ein gebrauchtes genommen!



Am Popo: Gegen sieben habe ich so einen Caro-Blondie, wie am Sonntag getroffen! Saß sogar auf `nem Rad. Rennrad zwar, aber immerhin! Hätte ihn fast gefesselt, geknebelt und Caro mitgebracht!


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Du bist zu gut zu mir.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Da zählt nicht Gerd, das ist gemein! Da kann ich nicht mehr mithalten

(Die hätte sich bestimmt gefreut, oder missmarpel hätte sich eingemischt und Ihre Keulen geschwungen.)

@Cracy: hats geklappt mit Outlook Express?


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du bist zu gut zu mir.



Ja, ja, schon gut, hätte es nicht erwähnen sollen! Nun bist Du sauer, dass ich ihn Dir nicht wirklich gebracht habe!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Gerd ich in auch noch da, jetzt reiß Dich mal zusammen,so geht das ganz und gar nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Caroooooo  hast Du mich auch noch ein klein bißchen lieb?


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Aah, wie schön! Du bist heute auch mal da! Hast Du den Roten dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Uuuuuaaaaah


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

wann fahren wir über die Rampe von Crazy, ich will da jetzt ne antwort


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann fahren wir über die Rampe von Crazy, ich will da jetzt ne antwort



nix dagegen!  Wie organisieren wir das denn? Transportmäßig und so.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Wir brauchen ne Wiese, die passt aber nicht in mein Auto  

Das ist wirklich ein Problem


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

Die passt nicht zum Akku in meinen Rucksack - wollte ich nur erwähnen 
In Lenzhahn gibts zwar Wiesen, aber dafür keinen Bahnhof (-> sprich Treppen). Wir könnten in Idstein zu den Treppen fahren, ist von hier aus 6km.
Nur habe ich keine Frau die uns dann was zu Essen bereiten würde


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Siehst Du, ich sag ja daß das ein Problem ist

lass mich mal überlegen  
















Wie wäre es wenn wir die Rampe zur Wiese bringen?


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir brauchen ne Wiese, die passt aber nicht in mein Auto
> 
> Das ist wirklich ein Problem





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die passt nicht zum Akku in meinen Rucksack - wollte ich nur erwähnen



Kinners neee! Hats da ne Wiese in Igelhausen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

Direkt auf der Website von Igelhausen sieht man einen kleinen Eindruck unserer Wiesen http://web126.smithers.kundenserver42.de/lenzhahn/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=64


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Direkt auf der Website von Igelhausen sieht man einen kleinen Eindruck unserer Wiesen http://web126.smithers.kundenserver42.de/lenzhahn/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=64



Sehe da gar keine MTB-Flieger, aber Zäune!


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Siehst Du, ich sag ja daß das ein Problem ist
> 
> lass mich mal überlegen
> 
> ...



Ist das nicht unangenehm, dass Dir jedes mal Dein Denkteil abbrennt???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

Davon müsste ich dann wohl meine Mutter überzeugen...
...wobei sie wahrscheinlich erfreut ist wenn ich sage das sie mich zum nächsten Treffen nirgends hinfahren müsste


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die passt nicht zum Akku in meinen Rucksack - wollte ich nur erwähnen
> In Lenzhahn gibts zwar Wiesen, aber dafür keinen Bahnhof (-> sprich Treppen). Wir könnten in Idstein zu den Treppen fahren, ist von hier aus 6km.
> Nur habe ich keine Frau die uns dann was zu Essen bereiten würde



Echt? So`n junger knackiger Kerl wie Du???


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Also wann, wenn jetzt schon das wo geklärt ist. Es muß ja nicht so ausschweifen sein wie bei mir. Ein treffen in Hofheim mit Ausfahrt nach Igelhausen wär doch O.K. Und wenn Crazy die entsprechenden Vorbereitungen trífft, kriegt Mama gar nix mit!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

Ja, leider - vielleicht sollte ich die Wochenenden statt mit biken ja mit Partymachen und Mädels aufreissen verbringen...
Zusaufen ist halt nicht so mein Ding, vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht "jugendlich" genug für die heutige Zeit?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Was ist den mit den Treppen am Meisterturm, so hieß er glaub ich?
Trauen wir uns da schon ran?

Wir sollten mal eine Treppenrundtour planen, oder halt U-Bahn fahren. Da gibts dann auch Rolltreppen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also wann, wenn jetzt schon das wo geklärt ist. Es muß ja nicht so ausschweifen sein wie bei mir. Ein treffen in Hofheim mit Ausfahrt nach Igelhausen wär doch O.K. Und wenn Crazy die entsprechenden Vorbereitungen trífft, kriegt Mama gar nix mit!



Treffen in Hofheim mit schwenker über die Idsteiner Treppen nach Lenzhahn zur Rampe - das klingt nach >60km und Nightride


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist den mit den Treppen am Meisterturm, so hieß er glaub ich?
> Trauen wir uns da schon ran?



Ist das nicht diese einige Meter hohe Turm mit den runden Treppen?


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist den mit den Treppen am Meisterturm, so hieß er glaub ich?
> Trauen wir uns da schon ran?



Diese Treppen?  Wow......das müsste mir aber einer vormachen. Könntest Du das C-R?

Edit: Ich denke er meint die Treppen vor dieser Kapelle.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

Auf einen Versuch würde ich evt. ankommen lassen - allerdings nicht mit meinem Coladosenrahmen, der würde bei Geländerkontakt wohl zerknicken 


edit: welche kapelle?


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ja, leider - vielleicht sollte ich die Wochenenden statt mit biken ja mit Partymachen und Mädels aufreissen verbringen...
> Zusaufen ist halt nicht so mein Ding, vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht "jugendlich" genug für die heutige Zeit?!



Nu mach ma halblang! Diese Mädels kommen und gehen auch ziemlich schnell wieder. Lieber nicht zu heftig angehen!  Huh, da gruselt es mich ja sofort vor den Jugendlichen der heutigen Zeit...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich weia+s nicht genau, zuletzt sind wir immer zuerst auf nen kleinen Berg gefahren, da Stand oben nen Haus  oder Kirche oder auch sonstwas. Rechst davon ging ne Treppe runter


Genau Caro ne Kapelle wars


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

ich glaube ich weiß jetzt welche du meinst -  steht da auch so ne orangene Lampe und wenn man über die Treppe guckt sieht man einen Ort?
Hatte mir die Treppe mal angeschaut, nicht genug bremsweg - unten geht nur eine Forststrasse quer, dann kommt schon die Böschung ins nichts.
UND diese Treppe würde ich auch lieber mit einem geeigenteren Gerät bezwingen - und Protektoren


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Diese Treppen?  Wow......das müsste mir aber einer vormachen. Könntest Du das C-R?
> 
> Edit: Ich denke er meint die Treppen vor dieser Kapelle.



Da gibt es eine Treppe davor? In Richtung der Fernsicht?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, Du mußt vorfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

OK, ich lass es.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich glaube ich weiß jetzt welche du meinst -  steht da auch so ne orangene Lampe und wenn man über die Treppe guckt sieht man einen Ort?
> Hatte mir die Treppe mal angeschaut, nicht genug bremsweg - unten geht nur eine Forststrasse quer, dann kommt schon die Böschung ins nichts.
> UND diese Treppe würde ich auch lieber mit einem geeigenteren Gerät bezwingen - und Protektoren



Hört sich sich interessant an! Da muß man dann halt die Treppe unten schon schräg ausfahren!


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, Du mußt vorfahrn



Nach den Roten mach` ich alles!


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hört sich sich interessant an! Da muß man dann halt die Treppe unten schon schräg ausfahren!



Die ist viel zu schmal um schräg auszufahren.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> OK, ich lass es.



Ne, unakzeptabel!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich wunder mich als warum keiner mehr schreibt...dabei seit ihr schon auf der nächsten Seite 
wenn wir am Freitag dort vorbeikommen können wir sie uns ja mal anschauen und digital festhalten. Dann kann man sich nach 2 Faschen von Uwes rotem nochmal drüber unterhalten


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Ihr werdet mir unheimlich.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Die ist viel zu schmal um schräg auszufahren.



Bremsen, Hinterrad umsetzen. Wollten wir sowieso üben!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

Wir können natürlich auch das Bremsen bis zum Stillstand auf ein paar anderen Treppen üben. Und dann das neu gelernte dort anwenden - unten stehen dann welche die einen auffangen falls mans nicht schafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ihr werdet mir unheimlich.



Nur, weil Du den Roten noch nicht kennst! Der verleiht Flüüüüügel...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

So, ich muss dann mal ab ins Bett - der Ruf des Weckers erweckt jetzt schon grauen in mir


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bremsen, Hinterrad umsetzen. Wollten wir sowieso üben!



Da tut man sich aber weh wenn's nicht klappt.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Gute Nacht Crazy, schlaf gut!


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So, ich muss dann mal ab ins Bett - der Ruf des Weckers erweckt jetzt schon grauen in mir


Gute Nacht!


caroka schrieb:


> Da tut man sich aber weh wenn's nicht klappt.



Dann machen wir es, wie es C-R vorschlägt: Wir fangen Dich unten auf!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da tut man sich aber weh wenn's nicht klappt.



Deshalb ja die Protektoren.

Aber ich glaube die Treppe schieben wir noch ein bisschen hinaus - sonst können wir uns ja nur noch schwer steigern 

- jetzt bin ic raus , tschöö Leutz -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da tut man sich aber weh wenn's nicht klappt.





Neeeeee, da tut man sich gar nicht weh.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Neeeeee, da tut man sich gar nicht weh.



Kaum aus dem (Treppen-) Ei und schon vorlaut ohne Ende!


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich schliesse mich C-R an .

Gute Nacht


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

Wir wollen doch nicht auf der Treppe das versetzen üben.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

  - mein Schwarm wartet


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Gute Nacht alle miteinand!


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich C-R an .
> 
> Gute Nacht



Weiß er das, oder wird es eine Überraschung?


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß er das, oder wird es eine Überraschung?



Hier muss man ja echt vorsichtig sein mit dem was man schreibt. 
Wo kommt hier das Komma hin?


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Hier muss man ja echt vorsichtig sein mit dem was man schreibt.
> Wo kommt hier das Komma hin?



Ach ja, die Eifersucht!  
Ist das seit der Reform nicht egal? (Weiß ich auch nicht so genau - keine Ahnung)


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt aber ab ins Bett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt aber ab ins Bett.



Zu Dir, oder...


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zu Dir, oder...



....in Deins.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ....in Deins.



Na gut, aber Du weißt, ich habe nicht aufgeräumt...


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na gut, aber Du weißt, ich habe nicht aufgeräumt...



Du passt da schon noch rein. Schieb einfach alles zur Seite.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du passt da schon noch rein. Schieb einfach alles zur Seite.



Nicht nötig, wer will schon nebeneinander liegen???


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nicht nötig, wer will schon nebeneinander liegen???



Jetzt wird es mir zu eng..........


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es mir zu eng..........



Schon wieder eine Vorlage! Die nehme ich jetzt aber lieber nicht mehr an...


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2006)

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Gutes Nächtle



Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Oktober 2006)

War ja mal wieder spannend bis zum Schluß (oder Coit..)  
Leider bin ich erst jetzt an die PC-Kiste gekommen.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> War ja mal wieder spannend bis zum Schluß (oder Coit..)
> Leider bin ich erst jetzt an die PC-Kiste gekommen.



Tja, wer zu  spät kommt...


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tja, wer zu  spät kommt...



Ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, 
es waren mal zwei Königskinder,
die hatten in der Liebe müh,
sie konnten zusammen nicht kommen,
denn er kam immer zu früh. 
©O.Waalkes


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja,
> es waren mal zwei Königskinder,
> die hatten in der Liebe müh,
> sie konnten zusammen nicht kommen,
> ...



   

Is beides nix!


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur, weil Du den Roten noch nicht kennst! Der verleiht Flüüüüügel...



Ich hoffe Ihr verzockt den Roten nicht ohne mich. Ich habe nur das Problem, daß es diese Woche nichts mehr mit mir wird. Morgen hat Cheffe um 16:00 eine Besprechung angesetzt, Donnerstag bin ich mal wieder im Südostschwarzwald und Freitag packen wg. einer Woche am Chiemsee (bzw. Biken auf die Kampenwand) 
Upps, mir fällt gerade ein, daß ich heut das Bike beim Händler abgegeben habe wg. dem Bremsengequietsche und der unrunden Scheibe. Das bekomme ich erst am Freitag wieder.

Die 43.KW aber hätte ich Zeit, weil immer noch Urlaub, aber in Balkonien.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr verzockt den Roten nicht ohne mich. Ich habe nur das Problem, daß es diese Woche nichts mehr mit mir wird. Morgen hat Cheffe um 16:00 eine Besprechung angesetzt, Donnerstag bin ich mal wieder im Südostschwarzwald und Freitag packen wg. einer Woche am Chiemsee (bzw. Biken auf die Kampenwand)
> Upps, mir fällt gerade ein, daß ich heut das Bike beim Händler abgegeben habe wg. dem Bremsengequietsche und der unrunden Scheibe. Das bekomme ich erst am Freitag wieder.
> 
> Die 43.KW aber hätte ich Zeit, weil immer noch Urlaub, aber in Balkonien.



Vergiß die Kamera nicht! (Neid) Dann kann ich mich ja darauf freuen Dich in der 43. mal wieder zu sehen...  Das mit dem Roten kann ich bis dahin allerdings nicht versprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vergiß die Kamera nicht! ...


Ne ne; die 600-800 gr. kann ich auch noch mitschleppen. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter einigermaßen mit 


Arachne schrieb:


> ...Das mit dem Roten kann ich bis dahin allerdings nicht versprechen.


 pööhhh, dann fang ich Euch unten an der Treppe vom Kapellchen nicht auf  
sondern bringe Jod und 100%igen mit, um Eure Wunden zu "versorgen" 

EDIT: Guats Nächtle


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

moin !

wahnsinn, was man hier immer so alles lesen *muß*  

@caro : wo ging denn gestern noch die reise hin ?

@ all : wenn man in kelkheim wohnt, erwischt man caro immer wieder mal  "oben ohne"  
da könnt ihr hier so viele virtuelle vorlagen verwandeln, wie ihr wollt. es geht doch nix über die realität  

uups, sie ist ja schon online  , duck und schnell wech ...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> @ all : wenn man in kelkheim wohnt, erwischt man caro immer wieder mal  "oben ohne"
> da könnt ihr hier so viele virtuelle vorlagen verwandeln, wie ihr wollt. es geht doch nix über die realität




Fuuuuuuuuuuxx, was bist Du doch für ein Ferkel!

Mach doch mal heimlich ein Foto und schick es mir per PN


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuxx, was bist Du doch für ein Ferkel!



kann ich doch nicht für, wenn caro oben ohne biken geht  und was ihr darunter verstehen wollt ...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Oktober 2006)

Biken heute Abend wird vom Feldberg auf Kelkheimer Boden verlegt. Da sind die Hügel zwar kleiner, dafür aber schöner


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Biken heute Abend wird vom Feldberg auf Kelkheimer Boden verlegt. Da sind die Hügel zwar kleiner, dafür aber schöner



 so isses


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich unterstell Euch mal, dass Ihr die Hügel vom Dirtpark meint. 
Wo Ihr doch soooo anständige Jungs seid.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Oktober 2006)




----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

was denn sonst  

wir sind doch alle brav und wollen auch nur spielen ...


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

Muss jetzt mal arbeiten. Mein Chef hat heute Geburtstag, da will der bestimmt verwöhnt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

mein chefe ist im urlaub und ich darf dafür jetzt in seine sitzung  :kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Oktober 2006)

@Caro: Da das mit dem Movie nicht geklappt hat, hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Samstag:


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

Die kenn ich doch schon. 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Caroooooo  hast Du mich auch noch ein klein bißchen lieb?



Aber für soviel Zuwendung hab ich Dich auch wieder lieb. 


So jetzt ist hier auf A***** aber Hektik angesagt. Mein einer Chef hat den Geburtstag vom anderen Chefe vergessen. Muss mal so tun als ob.......

Hoffentlich kennen die meinen Nick nicht.


----------



## Bergwelle (11. Oktober 2006)

@Lucafabian:  Das Bild mit dem Aufzug gefällt mir sehr gut !!!      So kann man auch noch ein paar Höhenmeter einfangen.
Im Aufzug ist man auch vom Wetter nicht mehr so abhängig.

Ist auch etwas für eine Bilderserie MTB Fahrer an ungewöhnlichen Orten


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> @Lucafabian:  Das Bild mit dem Aufzug gefällt mir sehr gut !!!      So kann man auch noch ein paar Höhenmeter einfangen.
> Im Aufzug ist man auch vom Wetter nicht mehr so abhängig.
> 
> Ist auch etwas für eine Bilderserie MTB Fahrer an ungewöhnlichen Orten



Wir haben 100Hm hingekriegt


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich unterstell Euch mal, dass Ihr die Hügel vom Dirtpark meint.
> Wo Ihr doch soooo anständige Jungs seid.



Genau!  (wie kriege ich mein Benutzerbild hier rein...)


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Muss jetzt mal arbeiten. Mein Chef hat heute Geburtstag, da will der bestimmt verwöhnt werden.



Aber nicht "oben ohne"!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Oktober 2006)

Arbeit ist doof, ganz und gar doof, zumindest wenn man einen "Knüppelindenwegleg" Chef hat.

Frage: Wie kann man die Effiziens Eurer Firma verringern?
Antwort: Stellt meine Chef ein 

ich glaub mir schlecht :kotz:


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Arbeit ist doof, ganz und gar doof, zumindest wenn man einen "Knüppelindenwegleg" Chef hat.
> 
> Frage: Wie kann man die Effiziens Eurer Firma verringern?
> Antwort: Stellt meine Chef ein
> ...



Glaube nur nicht, dass Du in dieser Hinsicht eine Besonderheit bist!

Im Augenblick komme ich zwar ganz gut mit ihm aus  , es gab aber auch schon ganz andere Zeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

wer repariert mir denn gleich noch meinen Platten?


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wer repariert mir denn gleich noch meinen Platten?



Wenn ich soetwas fragen würde, wäre das noch zu verstehen aber Du........


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Oktober 2006)

Wer will die Bilder von ein paar der Treppen die wir in Idstein fahren könnten?


Wer will, da kann man gucken http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=14276
im Wald (auch da in der nähe) gibte ne schmale Holztreppe die vllt noch reizvoll ist.

Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich mich diese lange Treppe noch nie komplett getraut habe?


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

hab gerade wieder caro getroffen. und was soll ich euch sagen : sie war wieder oben ohne, trug dieses mal aber zwei milchtüten mit sich herum


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab gerade wieder caro getroffen. und was soll ich euch sagen : sie war wieder oben ohne, trug dieses mal aber zwei milchtüten mit sich herum



Wie gut, dass Du das erst jetzt schreibst und nicht vorhin gesagt hast. Ich wäre lachend zusammengebrochen. Da hätten alle Leute geguckt.


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass Du das erst jetzt schreibst und nicht vorhin gesagt hast. Ich wäre lachend zusammengebrochen. Da hätten alle Leute geguckt.



ich weiß mich doch in der öffentlichkeit zu beherrschen 

um ehrlich zu sein : das ist mir leider erst zu hause eingefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab gerade wieder caro getroffen. und was soll ich euch sagen : sie war wieder oben ohne, trug dieses mal aber zwei milchtüten mit sich herum


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab gerade wieder caro getroffen. und was soll ich euch sagen : sie war wieder oben ohne, trug dieses mal aber zwei milchtüten mit sich herum



Waren es Plastiktüten, oder etwas strafferes?


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Waren es Plastiktüten, oder etwas strafferes?



würde ich durchaus als straffer bezeichnen 
und außerdem gut gefüllt mit wenig fett, schätzungsweise 1 liter pro tüte bei 1,5 % fettanteil


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> würde ich durchaus als straffer bezeichnen
> und außerdem gut gefüllt mit wenig fett, schätzungsweise 1 liter pro tüte bei 1,5 % fettanteil



Toll! Ich kann es mir bildlich vorstellen!


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> würde ich durchaus als straffer bezeichnen
> und außerdem gut gefüllt mit wenig fett, schätzungsweise 1 liter pro tüte bei 1,5 % fettanteil



Nein, 3,5 % Fettanteil. Die Kinder sollen doch satt werden.


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, 3,5 % Fettanteil. Die Kinder sollen doch satt werden.



Hmmmmm, ist noch was übrig, darf ich mal auf `ne Milch vorbei kommen?


----------



## arkonis (11. Oktober 2006)

*öhöhm* ein wenig mehr Anstand bitte, sonst wird mein Abendgebet nicht mehr erhört und muss für die eröffnung des Fred in der Hölle schmoren  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




könnte etwas warm werden


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, ist noch was übrig, darf ich mal auf `ne Milch vorbei kommen?



Wenn Du Käsekuchen mitbringst.


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> *öhöhm* ein wenig mehr Anstand bitte, sonst wird mein Abendgebet nicht mehr erhört und muss für die eröffnung des Fred in der Hölle schmoren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Willst Du unsere virtuelle Spielwiese einzäunen.


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Du Käsekuchen mitbringst.



Baaaah, Du hast doch schon den letzten Rest bekommen!  Na warte, ich mach` neuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass man diese tüten durchaus als "handlich" bezeichnen könnte ...  

@caroka : wollte dir mit dem hohen fettanteil nicht zu nahe treten und hab deshalb mal auf die sportlichen 1,5 % getippt


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> *öhöhm* ein wenig mehr Anstand bitte, sonst wird mein Abendgebet nicht mehr erhört und muss für die eröffnung des Fred in der Hölle schmoren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag Bescheid, wenn Du gar bist!


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass man diese tüten durchaus als "handlich" bezeichnen könnte ...
> 
> @caroka : wollte dir mit dem hohen fettanteil nicht zu nahe treten und hab deshalb mal auf die sportlichen 1,5 % getippt



Du bist eben ein Fux ......und sooooo charmant.


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass man diese tüten durchaus als "handlich" bezeichnen könnte ...
> 
> @caroka : wollte dir mit dem hohen fettanteil nicht zu nahe treten und hab deshalb mal auf die sportlichen 1,5 % getippt



Bin aber froh, dass sie das korrigiert hat. Die dreieinhalber schmecken viel besser!  Sobald ich wieder Bestech... - äh, Käsekuchen habe, werde ich die Handlichkeit prüfen!


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, wenn Du gar bist!


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Willst Du unsere virtuelle Spielwiese einzäunen.



Was ist denn "virtuell"?


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was ist denn "virtuell"?



Jetzt bin ich aber unsicher geworden........... aber es stimmt.

virtuell=nicht wirklich vorhanden   Edit: auch scheinbares


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber unsicher geworden........... aber es stimmt.
> 
> virtuell=nicht wirklich vorhanden   Edit: auch scheinbares



WIE??? Du meinst, wir kennen uns gar nicht? Du meinst ich war noch nie bei Dir, bzw. Du noch nie bei mir??????


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du bist eben ein Fux ......und sooooo charmant.



so bin ich nunmal  

mir persönlich schmecken die 3,5 % auch besser ...

hab mir auch noch ne milchtüte gegönnt, allerdings hat meine andere nippel, äh sorry, ich meinte einen anderen verschluß, wie deine tüten ...
meiner ist mehr so länglich und total doof zu öffnen, während deiner rund und drehbar erschien ...
wo gab es denn diese sorte tüten und was ist außer der form und öffnung noch anders als bei meiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> WIE??? Du meinst, wir kennen uns gar nicht? Du meinst ich war noch nie bei Dir, bzw. Du noch nie bei mir??????



War es nicht wie ein Traum.....gemeinsam Kuchen essen, Tee trinken, Bilder anschauen ......

@Fux

 ohne Worte


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

@caroka : das war durchaus ernst gemeint ! ich hasse diese blöden verschlüsse zum aufreissen. an welcher sorte milch sind denn nun die drehverschlüsse dran ? ist das frischmilch statt ultrahocherhitzt ?


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> War es nicht wie ein Traum.....gemeinsam Kuchen essen, Tee trinken, Bilder anschauen ......
> 
> @Fux
> 
> ohne Worte



Komisch, was so ein paar ..... doch schön sein können!


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> @caroka : das war durchaus ernst gemeint ! ich hasse diese blöden verschlüsse zum aufreissen. an welcher sorte milch sind denn nun die drehverschlüsse dran ? ist das frischmilch statt ultrahocherhitzt ?



Da es in diesem Fred auftauchte verführte es geradezu missverstanden zu werden.

Aber gut im Ernst. Also ich habe heute die Ja Frischmilch gekauft und die hat Drehverschlüsse. Dann habe ich  noch die H-Milch von Milfina und die hat auch Drehverschlüsse. Die F-M aus Aldi hat auch Drehverschlüsse.
.....und Du willst mich wirklich nicht veräppeln.


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> .....und Du willst mich wirklich nicht veräppeln.



sowas liegt mir völlig fern  danke für die aufklärung  ich kaufe immer ja milch ultrahocherhitzt mit den doofen verschlüssen. habe auch schon deswegen mit "wiegetritt" geschimpft, denn als verpackungsherstellerangestellter ist er dafür quasi voll verantwortlich ...


----------



## Bergwelle (11. Oktober 2006)

In unserem Dorf bleibt ja offensichlich nichts geheim. Hier gibts Leute die achten noch darauf wer wann und wo welche Sorte Milch kaufen geht.
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum der Fux keine Zeit hatte heute mit auf den Altkönig zu fahren   
Jetzt muss ich doch aufpassen, dass mich keiner sieht wenn ich wieder meine Runden um die Eisdiele am Bahnhof drehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

Maggo hat doch angeregt ein Team für den Winterpokal zu stellen. Hat da wer Lust?

Edit: 
@Bergwelle
Die Welt ist eben ein Dorf ..............aber ein schönes.


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

ja


----------



## arkonis (11. Oktober 2006)

jo, der Einhandkomfort bei der Milchtütenverkleidung ist nicht zu unterschätzen...


----------



## Bergwelle (11. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Maggo hat doch angeregt ein Team für den Winterpokal zu stellen. Hat da wer Lust?
> 
> Edit:
> @Bergwelle
> Die Welt ist eben ein Dorf ..............aber ein schönes.



Die Welt ist ein Dorf, aber in unserm Dorf wird auch noch viel Milch getrunken. Lecker ..... habe gerade 300ml mit 3,5% getrunken.


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> In unserem Dorf bleibt ja offensichlich nichts geheim. Hier gibts Leute die achten noch darauf wer wann und wo welche Sorte Milch kaufen geht.
> Jetzt weiß ich auch warum der Fux keine Zeit hatte heute mit auf den Altkönig zu fahren
> Jetzt muss ich doch aufpassen, dass mich keiner sieht wenn ich wieder meine Runden um die Eisdiele am Bahnhof drehe.



alles reiner zufall. der gärtner kam ne stunde zu früh und deshalb war ich zur gleichen zeit am gleichen ort ... die tour hätte ich trotzdem nicht geschafft  
gibt es überhaupt zufall  

egal, werde auf jeden fall meinen aktionsradius nun richtung eisdiele verlagern ...

... und jetzt in die heia gehen. guts nächtle allerseits ! und bleibt schön brav


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Die Welt ist ein Dorf, aber in unserm Dorf wird auch noch viel Milch getrunken. Lecker ..... habe gerade 300ml mit 3,5% getrunken.



Ich trinke sie nur kalt mit Kaba oder heiß mit Kakao und ein wenig Zucker. 

Edit: Ich mach mich auch ab.
Nacht


----------



## Bergwelle (11. Oktober 2006)

Nun ja .... mein Motorrad fahrender Arbeitskollege hänselt mich immer wenn er hört, dass ich mit dem Rad fahre und so gerne Milch trinke.


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

He, ein Milch-Fred!  Ich trinke sie derzeit nur mit Caotina (schweizer Kakao). Meistens warm, manchmal aber auch kalt.


----------



## fUEL (11. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich trinke sie nur kalt mit Kaba oder heiß mit Kakao und ein wenig Zucker.
> 
> Edit: Ich mach mich auch ab.
> Nacht



Lecker MILCH MIT kAKAO UND EIN WENIG zUCKER :::::unter der Sahnehaube ...  

Demnächst ne #tour vorbei an der Schwälbchen MOLKEREI ::::::::::::::::::

vIELLEICHT BRAUCHEN WIR EINFACH MEHR gIRLS ON BIKES:
mILCH MILCH MILCH:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2006)

moin !

jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht  . normalerweise hab ich hier um diese zeit erstmal seitenweise nachzulesen. und jetzt nur 4 postings   

o mann, was soll aus diesem tag nur werden  

@fuel : mehr mädels on bike ... denke, dem kann im nächsten jahr abhilfe geschaffen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Lecker MILCH MIT kAKAO UND EIN WENIG zUCKER :::::unter der Sahnehaube ...
> Demnächst ne #tour vorbei an der Schwälbchen MOLKEREI


Ich wußte das Du weißt was gut ist und gesund, klar wo soll's denn auch herkommen. 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht  . normalerweise hab ich hier um diese zeit erstmal seitenweise nachzulesen. und jetzt nur 4 postings
> 
> o mann, was soll aus diesem tag nur werden


 Mir ging es genauso. Aber Luca war gestern irgentwie nicht da, er ist eben der Motor des Freds.



wissefux schrieb:


> @fuel : mehr mädels on bike ... denke, dem kann im nächsten jahr abhilfe geschaffen werden



Erzähl! Jetzt sind wir aber alle neugierig.


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2006)

ich hoffe doch sehr, dass meine bessere hälfte  im nächsten jahr mal öfter mitkommt.
allerdings ist sie nicht ganz so trailfest, besonders bergab


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich trinke sie derzeit nur mit Caotina



Die beste Kombination überhaupt!



caroka schrieb:


> Aber Luca war gestern irgendwie nicht da, er ist eben der Motor des Freds.



Ich war wohl da, ich bin immer da und wenn ich nicht da bin dann komm ich gleich  

Und Motor will ich gar nicht sein, nur so ein klitzekleines Zahnrädchen wie alle anderen. Gemeinsam ergeben wir dann den Motor!


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Und Motor will ich gar nicht sein, nur so ein klitzekleines Zahnrädchen wie alle anderen. Gemeinsam ergeben wir dann den Motor!


Was für'ne tolle Aussage.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Nichts besonderes, nur die Wahrheit!


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nichts besonderes, nur die Wahrheit!



Die Wahrheit ist aber ein Teil dessen was uns weiterbringt.

Das mit der Wahrheit ist aber nicht so einfach. Wahrheit muss objektiv betrachtet werden. Wir sind aber alle in unserer subjektiven Wirklichkeit gefangen, der/die eine mehr, der/die andere weniger. Wahrheit ergibt sich aus der Summe möglist vieler subjektiver Wirklichkeiten.

.....so ich muss los.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...  Mir ging es genauso. Aber Luca war gestern irgentwie nicht da, er ist eben der Motor des Freds....





caroka schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit ist aber ein Teil dessen was uns weiterbringt.
> 
> Das mit der Wahrheit ist aber nicht so einfach. Wahrheit muss objektiv betrachtet werden. Wir sind aber alle in unserer subjektiven Wirklichkeit gefangen, der/die eine mehr, der/die andere weniger. Wahrheit ergibt sich aus der Summe möglist vieler subjektiver Wirklichkeiten.
> 
> .....so ich muss los.



Meine subjektive Wahrheit ist, dass caroka halt nicht mit jedem redet.  

könnte allerdings auch sein, dass sie einfach nur die dümmsten Kommentare (meine) unbeantwortet läßt...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit ist aber ein Teil dessen was uns weiterbringt.
> 
> Das mit der Wahrheit ist aber nicht so einfach. Wahrheit muss objektiv betrachtet werden. Wir sind aber alle in unserer subjektiven Wirklichkeit gefangen, der/die eine mehr, der/die andere weniger. Wahrheit ergibt sich aus der Summe möglist vieler subjektiver Wirklichkeiten.
> 
> .....so ich muss los.



Die Wahrheit scheint sich einzig und alleine aus unserem Umfeld zu ergeben, abgesehen von Mathematischen Wahrheiten, die sind definiert.

Ich zum Beispiel bin ein ganz Armes Würstchen, ich kann mir nur ein Fahrrad leisten hab nur zwei Autos, nur ein kleines Haus mit Garten, ach da steht ja noch ein Triumph in der Garage, fahr höchsten 4 mal im Jahr in den Urlaub...

Sag das mal nem Harz 4 Empfänger der zeigt mir nen Vogel, Thomas Gottschalk hingegen wird mir recht geben. 


Wer hat jetzt recht?

Keiner, 
den es gibt auch noch das Kind in Afrika das verhungert weil es nicht genug zum Essen hat. Wir sind alle reich, der eine mehr und der andere weniger, aber reich sind wir definitiv alle, *alle die genug zum Essen haben*!

Bin jetzt doch ein wenig abgeschweift, das trifft vielleicht auch nicht das ursprüngliche Thema mit dem Motor, 

aber es ist die Wahrheit!


----------



## m.a.t. (12. Oktober 2006)

Gab es bei euch heute Glückskekse zum Frühstück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Spacecookies, aus Holland.

Ich will ne Lupine! 

@Thomas Gottschalk, wie wärs mir guten Tat, ich schau dann auch immer Wetten Das, ganz ehrlich!


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Spacecookies, aus Holland.
> 
> Ich will ne Lupine!
> 
> @Thomas Gottschalk, wie wärs mir guten Tat, ich schau dann auch immer Wetten Das, ganz ehrlich!



Ich möchte nur: "...nur zwei Autos, nur ein kleines Haus mit Garten, ach da steht ja noch ein Triumph in der Garage, fahr höchsten 4 mal im Jahr in den Urlaub..."


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Wollen wir tauschen, Du bekommst aber auch zwei Kinder dazu...mit allen Vor und Nachteilen. Zu ner Lupine wirst Du dann aber nicht mehr kommen, da leg ich die Hand dafür ins Feuer. Meine Frau und meine, ach ne, dann Deine Frau und Deine Kinder werden das dann zu verhindern wissen. 
Dann weist Du auch wie sich ein armer Wichtel fühlt. Ich geb Dir in der Konstellation max. 3 Tage, dann kommst Du auf Knie angerutscht und willst alles wieder zurückgeben. Die Lupine behalt ich dann aber.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wollen wir tauschen, Du bekommst aber auch zwei Kinder dazu...mit allen Vor und Nachteilen. Zu ner Lupine wirst Du dann aber nicht mehr kommen, da leg ich die Hand dafür ins Feuer. Meine Frau und meine, ach ne, dann Deine Frau und Deine Kinder werden das dann zu verhindern wissen.
> Dann weist Du auch wie sich ein armer Wichtel fühlt. Ich geb Dir in der Konstellation max. 3 Tage, dann kommst Du auf Knie angerutscht und willst alles wieder zurückgeben. Die Lupine behalt ich dann aber.



  erinnert mich an diese Frauentausch-Soaps in den Satelliten-Programmen...   

Auf die drei Tage würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle aber nicht verlassen! Wollte immer Kinder haben!  Und einen Garten!  Und, und, und! ich sag` jetzt nicht "und so eine tolle Frau", sonst meinst Du wieder, ich wäre nur auf ihrer Seite!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Du bist immer auf der Seite der Frauen

hab mir das alles aber nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen ...   

 ...   

Ich geb doch nix her  
Sch..ß auf die Lupine, dann  fahr ich lieber wie gestern im dunklen, das ist dann auch was für richtige Männer, und nicht für Weicheier mit Stadionbeleuchtung


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du bist immer auf der Seite der Frauen
> 
> hab mir das alles aber nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen ...
> 
> ...



Das Du davon nix hergibst, habe ich befürchtet!  

Am Popo Weicheier: Weicheier sind die, die nur mit Leuten mit Stadionbeleuichtung fahren. Die wahren Kerle fahren ganz ohne! Kurz vor Marmorstein war meine Batterie leer... Wir sind dann in absoluter Dunkelheit durch den Wald getorkelt. Den Weg konntest Du dabei nur in Ausnahmefällen erahnen. Ansonsten nur ertasten...   Ich fand`s trotzdem geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Was kann ich dafür das Frank seine Lampe nicht ausschalten wollte?

Willkommen bei den richtigen Männern


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meine subjektive Wahrheit ist, dass caroka halt nicht mit jedem redet.


Es gibt doch nur die subjektive Wirklichkeit. Du denkst: Caro mag mich nicht wg. meiner dummen posts. Ich denke: Wenn ich dem Gerd mal nicht zurückposte, der ist so nett, der verzeiht mir das. .......Wir Zwei wir müssten viel reden oder hätten dollen Beziehungsstress. 


Arachne schrieb:


> könnte allerdings auch sein, dass sie einfach nur die dümmsten Kommentare (meine) unbeantwortet läßt...


Ich kann zeitlich bedingt nicht auf jeden post reagieren, sorry. Auch der hier passt irgentwie nicht mehr zur Lupine.

Ansonsten habt Ihr ja wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet, Ihr Zwei (Luca + Arachne).
Da hatten wir endlich mal ein anderes Thema und Ihr spannt doch tatsächlich einen Bogen von Milch über Lupine und seid am Schluss wieder richtig Mann.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ... und seid am Schluss wieder richtig Mann.



  Möchtest Du auch?   

Vorschlag: Wir arbeiten einen Test aus. Wer ihn besteht, verdient sich damit die Bezeichnung "Richtiger Mann"!

Da könnten diverse Treppen, Rampen, Altkönig-Abfahrten und dergleichen dran beteiligt werden!!!


----------



## Bergwelle (12. Oktober 2006)

Um bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben: Habe gestern zum ersten mal eine Lupine im Einsatz gesehen.  Das man mit einem so kleinen Reflektor ein solch gutes Licht in den Wald bringen kann, finde ich erstaunlich.
Ich kann nun Lucas Wunsch verstehen, weil ich letzte Nacht auch schon von einer Lupine geträumt habe. 
Wir könnten doch Arachnes Lupine mal zerlegen und eine Bauanleitung für den Selbstbau einer Lupine erstellen  . Ich denke Arachne stellt seine Lampe gerne zur Verfügung  .... auch wenn diese nach dem Zusammenbau vielleicht nicht mehr gar so hell leuchtet


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2006)

also ich für meinen teil habe letzte nacht von milch geträumt ...  

... um mal wieder die kurve zum ausgangsthema zu bekommen


----------



## Bergwelle (12. Oktober 2006)

.... ich habe auch von Milchtütennippel  - äh ich meine von den Milchtütenschraubverschlüssen geträumt.

Ich wollte es nicht schreiben, deshalb hab ich das mit der Lupine geschrieben...   soviel zur Wahrheit


----------



## puremalt (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
klink mich mal ein.

Hab schon mal so einen Männer-Test gemacht. Das Ergebnis war niederschmetternd. Weiss seitdem nie so genau, in welcher Gruppe ich mich bei Marathons anmelden soll. Und erst bei den Umkleiden.

@Lucafabian: was willst du denn von Gottschalk? Gummibärchen? Oder bringt DHL die Lupine?

Nachtrag zum Thema Milch: ihr wisst ja wohl, was das Beste an der Muttermilch ist?


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2006)

... und in wahrheit träume ich doch eher von ner lupine als von milchtüten


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hi,
> Nachtrag zum Thema Milch: ihr wisst ja wohl, was das Beste an der Muttermilch ist?



... das man sie nicht kaufen kann, sondern an der quelle trinken muß


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:
			
		

> .... ich habe auch von Milchtütennippel - äh ich meine von den Milchtütenschraubverschlüssen geträumt.
> 
> Ich wollte es nicht schreiben, deshalb hab ich das mit der Lupine geschrieben... soviel zur Wahrheit





wissefux schrieb:


> ... und in wahrheit träume ich doch eher von ner lupine als von milchtüten



Ja, ja das I-Net und die Wahrheit..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, ja das I-Net und die Wahrheit..........



die wahrheit liegt, zumindest für uns biker, auf dem trail


----------



## puremalt (12. Oktober 2006)

Kann man aus Milchtüten nicht eine Lupine nachbauen? 'nen inneren Reflektor haben die Tetrapacks ja. Und Tüten machen im Allgemeinen gut Fernlicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> die wahrheit liegt, zumindest für uns biker, auf dem trail



Wo denn da?


----------



## puremalt (12. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... das man sie nicht kaufen kann, sondern an der quelle trinken muß



Nä, das Beste an der Muttermilch: die Verpackung.


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo denn da?



mußt du gucke ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Nä, das Beste an der Muttermilch: die Verpackung.



also auch der trinkverschluß ...


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Was ein richtiger Mann ist, träumt von der Lupine, greift aber zum - äh, zur Milchtüte! Wie war das, wo sitzt das Hirn des Mannes (wenn er eine Milchtüte sieht)?

@puremalt: würde mir genauso gehen!  Hat irgendwie nur grad so gepaßt...


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> die wahrheit liegt, zumindest für uns biker, auf dem trail



auf `nem Trail hab` ich noch nie...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was ein richtiger Mann ist...



....fährt im Dunklen und benutzt Milchtüten als Hupe  


Wo soll das eigentlich hier hinführen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....fährt im Dunklen und benutzt Milchtüten als Hupe
> 
> 
> Wo soll das eigentlich hier hinführen?



Zu jedem Bike gibt es eine Milchtüte, bzw. zu jeder Milchtüte gibt es ein Bike!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)




----------



## puremalt (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo soll das eigentlich hier hinführen?



Auf die Milchstrasse, oder besser den Milchtrail, da wo milchtrinkende Biker mit lupinebeleuchteten Tüten hupen.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Wenden wir uns doch jetzt mal den wirklich wichtigen Themen zu:
 Arachne Du hast dich immer noch nicht zum auseinanderbauen Deiner Lupine geäußert. 

Ich hab hier schon mal nach Werkzeug geschaut. Bandsäge, Glasschneider, Bohrmaschiene und Hammer hätte ich. Wann wollen wir loslegen?


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2006)

jetzt hast du arachne verjagd  

der sucht jetzt bestimmt nach seiner lupine, um diese schnellstmöglich an einen sicheren ort zu bringen 

edit : da is er ja wieder


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Ne Fux, der Gerd ist doch nicht so, der hilft bestimmt

Gerd was ist jetzt, soll ich morgen das Werkzeug nach Hofheim mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2006)

ach, der gerd hat doch die hosen voll. nie wird er seine lupine zu studienzwecken auseinanderschrauben ...

würde ich auch net machen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich aber ET-Ing. wir können das. Sachen auseinanderbauen und wieder zusammenbauen. Da kann er mir ruhig vertrauen. Ich hab bisher alles zerlegen können...    


...weis irgendjemand wie ein Toaster wieder zusammengebaut wird?


----------



## puremalt (12. Oktober 2006)

_ach, der gerd hat doch die hosen voll. nie wird er seine lupine zu studienzwecken auseinanderschrauben ...

würde ich auch net machen ..._


Wenn alle so denken würden, gäbe es keinen Fortschritt. Dann würden wir heute noch mit Fackeln am Bike rumfahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaub der Fux hat doch recht. Gerd ist ein Angsthase, Männer haben aber keine Angst folglich...


----------



## puremalt (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...weis irgendjemand wie ein Toaster wieder zusammengebaut wird?



Mit zwei zueinander gerichteten Lupines müsste man eigentlich auch toasten können.


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Wenn alle so denken würden, gäbe es keinen Fortschritt. Dann würden wir heute noch mit Fackeln am Bike rumfahren.



den möchte ich sehen, der einen betrag > 500 euro in ein ausgereiftes produkt investiert, um es dann just for fun und mit eher ungewissem ausgang auseinanderbauen zu lassen ...

aber das mit den fackeln wäre auch mal ne option für nen abenteuerlichen nightride


----------



## puremalt (12. Oktober 2006)

Nun denn, lasst uns diesem in Tausenden von Jahren entwickelten Wunderwerk feinmechanischer Handwerkskunst mit seinen unglaublich vielen Einzelteilen sein Geheimnis. Wahrscheinlich sind 2 Millionen Nano-Fackeln drin und die würden wir wohl tatsächlich nicht mehr in das Gehäuse kriegen.


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2006)

... oder einfach kaufen. kurbelt die wirtschaft an  

ab nächstem jahr kostets mind. 3 % mehr


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> den möchte ich sehen, der einen betrag > 500 euro in ein ausgereiftes produkt investiert, um es dann just for fun und mit eher ungewissem ausgang auseinanderbauen zu lassen ...



Pah, Du bist ja auch kein Mann, Weichei! 
Wenigstens mal mit dem Glasschneider könnte er mich dranlassen, damit ich sehen kann ob da wirklich kein Glühfaden drinne ist. Die von der Industrie erzählen doch immer son Quatsch wie soll das denn ohne Faden gehen?

Ich kleb die Birne anschließend auch wieder mit Sekundenkleber zusammen.
Ganz ehrlich Gerd, große Männerehrenwort, los sag schon ja, GEEERRRD 


Wart mal da war dochnoch einer.  FUEL wo bist Du? 
Meld Dich doch mal!

Ich hab da mal ne Frage...      ....eine für richtige Männer....


----------



## puremalt (12. Oktober 2006)

Allein für die 3% Aufschlag auf eine Lupine kann man sich 12 Fackeln kaufen.
Oder 25 Tüten Milch. 
Oder 3 Käsekuchen. 

Auf den Gesamtpreis einer Lupine möcht ich das gar nicht umrechnen. Das führt nur wieder zur Armutsdiskussion: ich hab jetzt zwar ständig Hunger, dafür ist's aber echt hell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergwelle (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich aber ET-Ing. wir können das. Sachen auseinanderbauen und wieder zusammenbauen. Da kann er mir ruhig vertrauen. Ich hab bisher alles zerlegen können...
> 
> 
> ...weis irgendjemand wie ein Toaster wieder zusammengebaut wird?



Ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.  Ich habe auch noch ein 6 Volt Birnchen, das man bestimmt auch mit einen Vorwidersand in das Lupine Gehäuse einbauen kann, falls etwas mit der original Lampe beim Zusammenbau schief geht.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

so, Stacheldraht, Minenfeld, Krokodilgraben, Wendeltreppe, ... Ich glaube, ich habe an alles gedacht, ihr könnt kommen!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Käsekuchen gibts bei Gerd umsonst, Du mußt nur Milchtüten haben. Frag ma die Caro, die weis das.

Ich hab ja den verdacht das der Gerd mit Fuel auf den Trails nach der Wahrheit sucht.

So hab jetzt Feierabend nix wie weg hier!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Da ist er ja wieder.........HU HU das höhrt sich gefährlich an. Ich werd mich beim nächsten mal ganz leise von hinten an seinen Rucksack anschleichen 

 und schwupp hab ich sie!


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

hört auf, hört auf .....  

mein cw-Wert verschlechtert sich gerade immens. Bei der Lampe kann ich mir leider keine Anitfaltencreme mehr leisten!


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da ist er ja wieder.........HU HU das höhrt sich gefährlich an. Ich werd mich beim nächsten mal ganz leise von hinten an seinen Rucksack anschleichen
> 
> und schwupp hab ich sie!



Soll ich Dir einen Anreiz geben? Also: Wenn Du mich beim Uphill einholst, ...  

War vorhin in einer Besprechung. Nachdem ich mir kurz etwas aus meinem Büro holen mußte, dabei nicht widerstehen konnte mal zu schauen was ihr so treibt, wunderten sich die anderen, wieso meine Mundwinkel von einem zum anderen Ohrläppchen reichen... 

Huch, nun hab` ich alle verscheucht! War die Wendeltreppe doch etwas übertrieben?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Machen wir lieber wenn ich Dich Bergab einhole, das wird aber auch von Tag zu Tag schwerer.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Machen wir lieber wenn ich Dich Bergab einhole, das wird aber auch von Tag zu Tag schwerer.



Ich denke auch mit Grausen an Dein Lächeln auf dem Uphill-Bild in Kreuznach...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

A PO PO Bad Kreuznach, wollen wir nicht mal am So. schauen ob die Trails noch da sind und evtl. auch nach dem Geröllheimer schauen. Irgendjemand muß das doch mal kontrollieren. Stell Dir vor wir fahren Ende Oktober und nix ist mehr da. Da werden so manche böse sein 



Was denkst Du denn, wär das nicht ne gute Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> A PO PO Bad Kreuznach, wollen wir nicht mal am So. schauen ob die Trails noch da sind und evtl. auch nach dem Geröllheimer schauen. Irgendjemand muß das doch mal kontrollieren. Stell Dir vor wir fahren Ende Oktober und nix ist mehr da. Da werden so manche böse sein
> 
> 
> 
> Was denkst Du denn, wär das nicht ne gute Idee?



abgemacht! Wer darf denn noch mit? Es müßte schon jemand sein, der es abhaben kann, dass wir mal nach dem ein oder anderen Weg suchen müssen.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

PSSSSSSSSSSSSt, meine Frau steht hinter mir, die hat heute Mittag schon Deine Lobeshymne gelesen, leider auch mein Tauschangebot. 



 Sie hat Dich eben als langharigen Bombenleger bezeichnet, 
aber als einen Netten.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> PSSSSSSSSSSSSt, meine Frau steht hinter mir, die hat heute Mittag schon Deine Lobeshymne gelesen, leider auch mein Tauschangebot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach deswegen der Rückzug. Hatte mich schon gewundert!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Hab die Genehmigung für Sonntag, 
es sollten nur welche mitkommen die dann auch trotzdem ende Okt. mitkommen. Schaun wir mal wer sich meldet. 

Carsten wird uns umbringen, wenn er kommt nix wie weg


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab die Genehmigung für Sonntag,
> es sollten nur welche mitkommen die dann auch trotzdem ende Okt. mitkommen. Schaun wir mal wer sich meldet.
> 
> Carsten wird uns umbringen, wenn er kommt nix wie weg



ok................................weg


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Meine Frau stellt Bedingungen, sie will den Freitag haben. Ich muß mich entscheiden.      ...

...             
...schwere Entscheidung...        ....

....


O.K. Freitag fällt flach, dann muß das mit dem Sonntag aber in jedem Fall klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Meine Frau stellt Bedingungen, sie will den Freitag haben. Ich muß mich entscheiden.      ...
> 
> ...
> ...schwere Entscheidung...        ....
> ...


Ich sag es nur mal so......... natürlich bin ich an beiden Terminen gerne dabei. Nur an diesem WE bin ich ein zieeeeemlicher Wackelkanditat was Kreuznach angeht........heißt eher nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin dabei  gegen Wege suchen habe ich nix wenn mich jemand mit hin nimmt und wieder mit zurück 


falls es jemand überlesen hat: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14276 - unsere Treppen.

@ Gerd: du suchst doch nach was was du vor mir fahren kannst: Bilder 100_4632 - 34  Die habe ich mich noch nie komplett getraut.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei  gegen Wege suchen habe ich nix wenn mich jemand mit hin nimmt und wieder mit zurück
> 
> 
> falls es jemand überlesen hat: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14276 - unsere Treppen.
> ...



Kannst Du zum mitgenommen werden nach Hofheim kommen?

Wo ist denn der Haken bei der Treppe? Das sie um die Kurve geht? Ist das Alles? Wehe Du gehst da nochmal hin, bevor ich da war!!! 

EDIT: Irgendwie ufert das aus: Ich kann jetzt schon nicht mehr einkaufen fahren, ohne dabei irgend eine Treppe mitzunehmen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2006)

Richtig, diese Kurve ist mein Problem 
als es das letzte/erste mal probiert habe hat die Bremse/der Reifengrip nicht gereicht um den Schwung nicht im Geländer zu verblasen 
Hofheim ist kein Problem. Müsste nur wissen wann.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Richtig, diese Kurve ist mein Problem
> als es das letzte/erste mal probiert habe hat die Bremse/der Reifengrip nicht gereicht um den Schwung nicht im Geländer zu verblasen
> Hofheim ist kein Problem. Müsste nur wissen wann.



Welche Reifen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2006)

Canti Explorer Draht mit Deore V-Brake 
Auch wenn ich jetzt wohl besseres Material habe werde ich dir den Vortritt lassen  ausser es dauert noch ein Jahr bis dus mal probierst


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Canti Explorer Draht mit Deore V-Brake
> Auch wenn ich jetzt wohl besseres Material habe werde ich dir den Vortritt lassen  ausser es dauert noch ein Jahr bis dus mal probierst



Auch, wenn wir noch keinen Termin für die Rampe festgelegt haben, sollte die Treppe in den nächsten zwei Wochen zu machen sein! Wo genau ist sie?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2006)

In Idstein - 6km von mir.
Wir sollten einen Termin wähen an dem der Arkonis auch kann - damit er euch für den Weg nach Hofheim den Bahnhof zeigen kann (auch 6km von mir - aber nur bergab).


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Aber nicht morgen!

Was ist mit Arko und Sonntag?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2006)

Übermorgen hätte ich zwar viel Zeit, aber wär ja doof wenn der Uwe nicht dabei wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Übermorgen hätte ich zwar viel Zeit, aber wär ja doof wenn der Uwe nicht dabei wäre



Samstag möchte ich nicht so gern bis kann ich nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2006)

Wäre vielleicht auch etwas viel - Freitag die Nacht durchfahrn, Samstag dann hier die Treppenkanten rundfahren und dann am Sonntag noch in Bad Kreuznach nicht mehr richtig Körner verballern 
Sollte halt nicht mehr allzulange warten, fahre nur sehr sehr ungern nasse Treppen wenns um die Kurve geht.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht auch etwas viel - Freitag die Nacht durchfahrn, Samstag dann hier die Treppenkanten rundfahren und dann am Sonntag noch in Bad Kreuznach nicht mehr richtig Körner verballern
> Sollte halt nicht mehr allzulange warten, fahre nur sehr sehr ungern nasse Treppen wenns um die Kurve geht.



Wart mal, da stimmt was nicht. Samstag fahre ich Rad!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2006)

Na dann wird das am Sonntag wohl in Bad Kreuznach teilweiße auf Zähnebeissen raus laufen


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Das war das letzte mal bei Gerd schon genauso. Wenn der ein weinig geschaft ist kann das nur gut für uns sein!


----------



## Marsmann (12. Oktober 2006)

leute wodrum gehts sone art schwachsinnschat?

naja bin noch net lange dabei sorry wenn ich keine ahnung habe tja das wird schon so ich gehe mal weiter gucken byebye 


ps: es lebe der metal(überhaupt rock  )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ps: es lebe der metal...




es heißt: das Metall
(Gerd, hör weg)
und da stimme ich dir zu - würde nur ungern auf nem Plastikbike rumkurven


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Hadbanger, hier geht die Post ab, Geh nicht weg, dann bekommst Du auch Ahnung. Hier kommt der Metal her.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2006)

er ist ein "Artgenosse"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (12. Oktober 2006)

ok bin wieder da
das bild oben sind überriegens einihge meiner ersten versuche bin im moment noch am pic suchen die hier rein kommen kommen noch bessere versprochen


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Hadbanger,
die haben disch beschissen, die Treppe hat ja nur zwei Stufen. Da fährt mein 5 jähriger Sohn schon drüber.  Unter 20 must Du hier gar nicht kommen..

Wart mal Crazy hat ein paar Interessante Treppen... kommen gleich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2006)

Ach Luca, schau dir das Bike mal etwas genauer an - viel mehr würde ich mich damit auch nicht trauen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2006)

Meinst du die?


----------



## Marsmann (12. Oktober 2006)

seid ihr noch da leute haaaaallloooooo?

lebt noch wer????


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Das sind nicht Crazys Treppen, aber die kurze vom letzten Samstag, wie die meisten Kiddis fahren wir natürlich nicht nach oben sondern benutzen den Aufzug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Klar die hab ich gemeint, Hadbanger was hast Du fürn Bike, Crazy schränkt schon wieder ein?

Und Bilder zeigen dauert immer ein wenig


----------



## Marsmann (12. Oktober 2006)

ok frage geklärt

sorry das bike ist 5 jahre alt jetzt giebts erstmal nen neues musses aber noch bestellen und das mit den treppen ich wohne in ahlöen dolberg da gibs nix sonderlich tolles an treppen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2006)

auch schön




überall gibts Treppen.
Aber keiner sagt das man Treppen braucht zum Radfahrn.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Hast Du Lust mal mitzukommen zum Treppenrattern?


----------



## Marsmann (12. Oktober 2006)

ich habe nen uhraltes (5 jahre) flyke bike mit diesem krüppellenker den man für treckingräder nutzt

für besseres fehlt mir imer die knete aber wie gesagt gibs bald nen neues


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2006)

so denn, ich verabschiede mich mal - bis morgen


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Abgefahren, eben ist ein Blinder im ersten Programm bei Frank Elstner mit nem Rotwild Rcc1.0 durchs Studio gefahren


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Tschau Crazy, bis morgen im Netz


----------



## Marsmann (12. Oktober 2006)

klar komme ich mit treppenratter aber wo wohnst ne du zu dem thema das es überall treppen giebt: dolberg ist ein 3000 seelen kaff hghier gibs nur 3 stufen treppen und vile mehr traue ich meinem rad auch net zu


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Da hast Du auch recht, Du solltest mit dem Bike auf keinen Fall mehr wagen. Die Gabel macht das nicht mit. Wenn Du das neue hast wirds interessant. Wir sind immer im Taunus unterwegs. Hofheim, Oberursel die Bilder im Dunklen sind aus dem Flachland. Bahnhof von Neu-Isenburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich mach mich jetzt auch vom Acker....


----------



## Marsmann (12. Oktober 2006)

noch wer da?


----------



## Marsmann (12. Oktober 2006)

ok dan haue ich acuh ab


----------



## arkonis (12. Oktober 2006)

was geht so ab hier ?
kurze Abwesenheit und es werden 4 Seiten Geschichte geschrieben.  
zum Milchthema: ich trinke nur zum Kaffe Kuhmilch ansonsten Sojamilch soll bekanntlich gesund sein  soll auch gut gegen Falten sein


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2006)

@milchfreaks: endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiges thema hier  

@treppenfahrer : ich möchte euch den fußgängerüberweg in eppstein runterfahren sehen ...


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> @milchfreaks: endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiges thema hier
> 
> @treppenfahrer : ich möchte euch den fußgängerüberweg in eppstein runterfahren sehen ...



dann komm` morgen mit!


----------



## wissefux (12. Oktober 2006)

glaube nicht, dass ich das schaffe morgen. muß bis 16.00 uhr schon mal a*******


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi Carsten,
nicht lesen , nein tus nicht...
wann gehts den los mit dem Urlaub?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

und der Gerd treibt sich auch noch hier rum
Habt Ihr kein Bett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Carsten, da war vorher nichts Interessantes! Außerdem hast Du doch gar keine Zeit mehr den Unsinn zu lesen! Wann geht`s los?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Carsten Gerd hier spielt die Musik


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

ah endlich................


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten Gerd hier spielt die Musik



Nu hast Du mich aber erschreckt!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Carsten das darfst Du nicht lesen...da kriegt man Pickel von


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaub er liest es, Oh mann das gibt Ärger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

was macht er bloß, was macht er bloß, was macht er bloß, ...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

er antwortet


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> er antwortet



was, wie wo wem???


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

mir ist auch unwohl


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

er spricht nicht mehr mit uns


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

bei mir auf der Arbeit nehme ich solche Nichthörenwoller einfach vom Netz!


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> er spricht nicht mehr mit uns



Menno!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Recht hast Du!

*Carsten*


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Oktober 2006)

Man(n) Uwe,
unterbrich mich doch bitte nicht beim Lesen; war erst auf Seite 43  

Sa. morgen geht's los, Sa. frühen Nachmittag bin ich im ersten Bikeladen und hol mir Karten! Das Hauptziel der Woche ist die Kampenwand (zw.Aschau und Grassau) bzw. auf die Steinlingalm (14xx m). Hab schon div. GPS-Trails runtergeladen. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter und ich, da ich die letzten 14 Tage nix biken konnte (außer Treppenfahr'n )
Kann also die nächste Woche hier nix beitragen.

@all Milchshaker: Kalte Milch mit Vanillepulver (statt Kakao)


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Puuuh, Du hast aber auch ein Organ.... Wenn er das nicht hört, will er wirklich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Carsten, Caaaaaaaaaaaaaarsteeeeeeeeeeeen, nicht weiterlesen. Der Rest ist nur uninteressant, biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitteeeeeeeeeeeeeee Caaaaaaaaarsteeeeen, tus nicht


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Man(n) Uwe,
> unterbrich mich doch bitte nicht beim Lesen; war erst auf Seite 43
> 
> Sa. morgen geht's los, Sa. frühen Nachmittag bin ich im ersten Bikeladen und hol mir Karten! Das Hauptziel der Woche ist die Kampenwand (zw.Aschau und Grassau) bzw. auf die Steinlingalm (14xx m). Hab schon div. GPS-Trails runtergeladen. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter und ich, da ich die letzten 14 Tage nix biken konnte (außer Treppenfahr'n )
> ...



He toll! Die GPS-Track mußt Du doch nun erst mal in Ruhe studieren! Den Unsinn hier im Fred kannst Du auch noch lesen, wenn Du wieder kommst.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Gerd eben wird gefährlich, gleich sieht er es. Und dann können  wir uns auf was gefasst machen. Wieso schaut er auch so kurz vorm Urlaub nochmal rein?


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Puuuh, Du hast aber auch ein Organ.... Wenn er das nicht hört, will er wirklich nicht.



Mir piepen jetzt noch die Ohr'n......... was ist das so rot auf meiner Schulter ....... Blut Blut  Blut Blut aus meinem Ohr .
"Lucafabian, der Hessi-James wieder im Kino und online auf mtb-news.de (damit ned so laud is)"


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Bleib mal lieber hier sonst muß ich so schreien,
erzähl mal von dem geplanten Urlaub


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Mir piepen jetzt noch die Ohr'n......... was ist das so rot auf meiner Schulter ....... Blut Blut  Blut Blut aus meinem Ohr .
> "Lucafabian, der Hessi-James wieder im Kino und online auf mtb-news.de (damit ned so laud is)"



Ich kenn` einen guten Anwalt. Daraus machen wir eine Goldmine!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarsteeeeeeeeeeeeen höhr auf mit der leserei, das ist unhöflich, da steht eh nix was Dich zu interessieren hat!


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd eben wird gefährlich, gleich sieht er es. Und dann können  wir uns auf was gefasst machen. Wieso schaut er auch so kurz vorm Urlaub nochmal rein?



Meinst Du die Seite(n) mit den Treppen in Idstein ???? wie dieser Favorit hier: 


 oder 


ERTAPPT !


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2006)

Oh ja, so ein MIST, Du hast uns ertappt: Wir wollten heimlich üben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2006)

Puh, glück gehabt, Gerd kannst zurückkommen.
Ja, die hab ich gemeint, Du bist doch nicht entäuscht das Du nicht dabei sein wirst

Jetzt bleib aber bei uns und lies nicht weiter


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarsteeeeeeeeeeeen wir haben Dich auch ganz doll gern, schau mal extra für Dich


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Puh, glück gehabt, Gerd kannst zurückkommen.
> Ja, die hab ich gemeint, Du bist doch nicht entäuscht das Du nicht dabei sein wirst


*WAAAASSSS ? NICHT ENTTÄUSCHT ????*   etc. etc.

Na Ihr dürft mal üben die Woche, damit Ihr nicht mehr so blas ausschaut, wenn ich nach ca. 900 hm Trailabfahrten die Treppen auf einer A****backe abrolle.


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Wir wollen am Sonntag auch diese fahren, nur so zum testen für ende Oktober




jetzt ist es raus...


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Oktober 2006)

(siehe unten; 1 x reicht voll und ganz, sonst bekommt Lucafabian noch Flüüüüüügelll)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarsteeeeeeeeeeeen wir haben Dich auch ganz doll gern, schau mal extra für Dich



Danke mein Herzallerliebs (ich brauch nur so ewig zum Schreiben und links der Bilder kopieren etc. etc.).

Hääähh, was ist den das Hier: Mann muß mindestens 30 sek. warten, bis man einen neuen Beitrag schreiben kann


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir wollen am Sonntag auch diese fahren, nur so zum testen für ende Oktober
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist DU lebensmüde?!?!?!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich lieg schon im Bett, was wollt Ihr eigentlich dauernd, ich schlaf doch schon


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir wollen am Sonntag auch diese fahren, nur so zum testen für ende Oktober
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*W A A A A S S S S  ? ? ? ? ? * (MEGAFETT=MEGALAUT)
wo ist der Strick, ich hab ka Lust mehr, Aus Ende Schluß Vorbei Nada Nixmehr, Nijente "0"
piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepppppp


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Carsten, sei nicht böse, ist ja nur ein vorabtest, wir fahren auch ende Oktober noch maL


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian hat mich überredet, er hat mir gedroht! Ich wollte ihn davon abhalten!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Wir versprechens Dir..........


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lucafabian hat mich überredet, er hat mir gedroht! Ich wollte ihn davon abhalten!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaub er hAt sich wirklich aufgehängt, da müssen wir was tun,hast Du die Nummer vom Notarzt.

Das hab ich nicht gewollt  nein, das wollt ich wirklich nicht  

Gerd was machen wir jetzt


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Warum mußtest Du es denn auch ausplappern?????  Eines sag` ich Dir, Die Behandlung und die Stützkrause zahlst Du von Deinem nächsten Urlaubsgeld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich konnt Ihn doch nicht anlügen 

So ein feiner Kerl und dann so ein Ende


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Oktober 2006)

Ja Schatzi, schick den Notarzt wieder weg..... ich kann wieder ...atmen. Die Herz-Rhytmus-Maschine bitte noch da lassen.....falls noch so Anschläge kommen .....:kotz:  
*und Ihr wollt "FREUNDE" sein ???*


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Also wann wollen wir nach Südtirol fahren, das Geld scheint doch noch zu reichen


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also wann wollen wir nach Südtirol fahren, das Geld scheint doch noch zu reichen



Schön, hast noch was übrig vom letzten Mal ? Nett von Dir ..


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ja Schatzi, schick den Notarzt wieder weg..... ich kann wieder ...atmen. Die Herz-Rhytmus-Maschine bitte noch da lassen.....falls noch so Anschläge kommen .....:kotz:
> *und Ihr wollt "FREUNDE" sein ???*



Vielleicht habe ich mich wirklich zu wenig gewehrt! Aber ich habe mich von seiner Argumentation, dass wir dass ja nur machen um Dich Ende Oktober richtig führen zu können, einlullen lassen. So ein bisschen stimmt es ja auch!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Ähm da wurde jetzt was falsch verstanden, ich hab gedacht ...  wg. der Kosten .....   die ich jetzt gespart hab...  Du weist ja ...es ist ja zum Glück nichts passiert.....Dir gehts noch gut


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ähm da wurde jetzt was falsch verstanden, ich hab gedacht ...  wg. der Kosten .....   die ich jetzt gespart hab...  Du weist ja ...es ist ja zum Glück nichts passiert.....Dir gehts noch gut



Jedenfalls finde ich es klasse, dass Du uns nach Südtirol einlädst!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich mich wirklich zu wenig gewehrt! Aber ich habe mich von seiner Argumentation, dass wir dass ja nur machen um Dich Ende Oktober richtig führen zu können, einlullen lassen. So ein bisschen stimmt es ja auch!



*Du hinterlistigerplastikfahradbergauffahrer, wart nur...*


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jedenfalls finde ich es klasse, dass Du uns nach Südtirol einlädst!!!




Du kannst mit dem Rad nachkommen.....pah....grosses PAH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Du hinterlistigerplastikfahradbergauffahrer, wart nur...*



pssssst, he mann, ich versuch` ihn doch nur zu beruhigen! Ist doch alles gar nicht so gemein(t)!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ähm da wurde jetzt was falsch verstanden, ich hab gedacht ...  wg. der Kosten .....   die ich jetzt gespart hab...  Du weist ja ...es ist ja zum Glück nichts passiert.....Dir gehts noch gut



Von wegen gut....auf meinem Grabstein steht gemeißelt: Im besten Alter raffte ihn die Seite 45 des Fred's "allgemeiner Plausch ....." dahin. Gelitten unter Arachne, gekreuzigt unter Lucafabian. R I P ähh.... B I P.

Ich verfluche Euch mit einem dreifachen "Edge"


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> pssssst, he mann, ich versuch` ihn doch nur zu beruhigen! Ist doch alles gar nicht so gemein(t)!!!



So must Du mir jetzt gar nicht kommen, so nicht, so schon gar nicht....



....*PAH*


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

He Mann, kannst Du Dich aufregen!  Nu beruhig` Dich ma`. Ich überrede meinen guten Freund Garmin auch am Sonntag mitzukommen!  Und wenn Du ganz lieb bist, geh ich auch mit Dir Carsten besuchen und Blumen gießen!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Von wegen gut....auf meinem Grabstein steht gemeißelt: Im besten Alter raffte ihn die Seite 45 des Fred's "allgemeiner Plausch ....." dahin. Gelitten unter Arachne, gekreuzigt unter Lucafabian. R I P.



Das war alles der Gerd, lass mich da raus, ich hab damit gar nix zu tun, hab selbst eben erst davon erfahren. Ich weis auch noch gar nicht ob ich darf. Ne Carsten, wirklich, ich weis von garnichts. Großes Indianerehrenwort. Wovon reden wir hier eigentlich, wär das vielleicht interessant für mich. Was macht Ihr den für einen Sport, vielleicht sollte ich auch damit anfangen. Meine Frau, wer ist das eigentlich, wo bin ich hier, wer bin ich?


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das war alles der Gerd, lass mich da raus, ich hab damit gar nix zu tun, hab selbst eben erst davon erfahren. Ich weis auch noch gar nicht ob ich darf. Ne Carsten, wirklich, ich weis von garnichts. Großes Indianerehrenwort. Wovon reden wir hier eigentlich, wär das vielleicht interessant für mich. Was macht Ihr den für einen Sport, vielleicht sollte ich auch damit anfangen. Meine Frau, wer ist das eigentlich, wo bin ich hier, wer bin ich?


Ich glaube Dir nicht weiter als ich Dich werfen könnte.....grrrr.
()


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das war alles der Gerd, lass mich da raus, ich hab damit gar nix zu tun, hab selbst eben erst davon erfahren. Ich weis auch noch gar nicht ob ich darf. Ne Carsten, wirklich, ich weis von garnichts. Großes Indianerehrenwort. Wovon reden wir hier eigentlich, wär das vielleicht interessant für mich. Was macht Ihr den für einen Sport, vielleicht sollte ich auch damit anfangen. Meine Frau, wer ist das eigentlich, wo bin ich hier, wer bin ich?



Mach mal `ne typische Handbewegung, dann errate ich es!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Ah ja, warte, jaaa: Ein völlig missverstandener eigentlich super lieber Freund von Carsten, der diesem seine erste Begegnung mit den Trails um Bad Kreuznach zu einem unvergesslichen Erlebnis machen möchte und sich deshalb lieber einen Familienkrach einholt, als nicht wenigstens sich für Carsten schon mal die Trails einprägt!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Werd mich jetzt mal in die Haia begeben,

Carsten ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß im Urlaub, seh zu das Du und Deine Familie wieder gesund zurückkommen!

und Gerd Du hättest spyscholoche werden sollen.....Gute Nacht


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Gute Nacht!

@Carsten: Wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie auch einen wunderschönen Urlaub! Mach` ein paar Bilder von den Trails!


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Könnt Ihr mit dem Gewissen noch ruhig schlafen ??? Schaurig schöne Nacht wünsch ich ....


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Lieber Herr Fux, 
wir haben uns gestern Abend sehr Bemüht Dir heute nicht die Möglichkeit zur Kritik wg. mangelnder Postings zu ermöglichen. 

Ich hoffe das Du mit uns zufrieden bist.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2006)

so ist´s brav  
erst mal ne stunde gebraucht um alles nachzuvarbeiten  

bin immer wieder erstaunt, was ihr alle so nachts treibt, während unsereins friedlich schlummernd und an nichts böses denkend von lecker milch träumt  

kein wunder aber, dass hier morgens noch nix los ist. leider für meinen geschmack zu sehr nachtaktiv dieser fred hier ...
hab mich gestern ja bemüht und war bis kurz vor 23.00 durchgehalten, aber so richtig ging es ja erst um 23.30 uhr hier zur sache


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab gestern um 22:00 auch schon in der Kuschelmuschel gelegen, hab doch noch ein ganz spannendes Buch zu verschlingen.
Um 23:30 war ich dann nochmal in der Küche und hab den Fehler gamacht mal zu schauen was so los ist, alles daraufhin folgende ist Gechichte  

Gestern war für mich auch ziemlich Spät, aber ich hab heute frei und konnte daher ohne schlechtes Gewissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2006)

unsereiner ist um 6.00 uhr wieder im büro, da kann man abends net so lange durchhalten ...

wasn das fürn shit-wetter da draussen  
davon war gestern nirgends die rede, selbst im radio erzählen die aktuell noch was von sonnenschein 

edit : guck mal an, der herr arachne ist auch schon wach


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

6 Uhr im Büro, mein Gott  was hast Du angestellt das Du so bestraft wirst?


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2006)

gar nix, will einfach nur möglichst früh zu hause sein, damit man noch was vom tag hat ...
in der regel bin ich spätestens um 16.30 uhr zu hause, meist früher ... und ganz nebenbei sammle ich dabei jede menge überstunden an ...


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Ja, guten Morgen!
Zum - äh, um sechs bin ich oft auch schon im Bett!


----------



## puremalt (13. Oktober 2006)

Morgen,
ich bin früher auch immer um 5 aufgestanden. Schließlich haben damals die Geschäfte schon um 6 zugemacht.

(Alt aber bewährt)


----------



## fUEL (13. Oktober 2006)

Wir gratulieren hier mal unserem Präsi zum strammen Stammhalter, der in der Zwischenzeit das Licht der Welt erblickt hat. 

Er heißt Marlon und ist wohl sozusagen gut beisammen mit 3,3 kg und 53 cm 

  Glückwunsch  

Dann kann die nächste Kreznach Tour ja bald kommen!!!!
Wenn sich der frisch gebackene Vater erholt hat !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir die Herzlichsten Glückwünsche.

Marlon ist ein guter Name. 
Der Zauberer verzaubert die Leute.

Präsi ich wünsch Dir das alles so klappt wie Du es Dir vorgestellt hast

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## wissefux (13. Oktober 2006)

ich dachte, auf dem letzten stammtisch wurde "little john" beschlossen   

alles gute an familie präsi


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute an Familie Präsi!

Aber vielleicht sollte ihm jemand sagen, er möge mal schnell in diesen Fred schauen. Unter Umständen dauert es ja vielleicht nicht so lange, bis wir hier wieder zig Seiten weiter sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Glückwünsche für Präsi bitte hier nochmal posten..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=244359


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2006)

Das ist hier ja richtig straff organisiert. Gleich mal ein Glückwunschfred ins Leben gerufen.  Hat der Präsi auch einen Link bekommen. Der treibt sich bestimmt meist im Nachbarforum rum.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2006)

Viel Spass im Urlaub Carsten, man sieht sich auf unsrer Treppe wenn du wieder da bist


----------



## missmarple (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 6 Uhr im Büro, mein Gott  was hast Du angestellt das Du so bestraft wirst?



Was muss ich da erst angestellt haben - ich durfte heute um 0430 antreten...   Das ganze zum dritten mal in Folge. Jetzt schlackern die schwarzen Ringe unter meinen Augen schon bis zu den Knien!!!


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Viel Spass im Urlaub Carsten, man sieht sich auf unsrer Treppe wenn du wieder da bist



TTP = Treppentreffpunkt Sag` das zehnmal ganz schnell hintereinander...


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Was muss ich da erst angestellt haben - ich durfte heute um 0430 antreten...   Das ganze zum dritten mal in Folge. Jetzt schlackern die schwarzen Ringe unter meinen Augen schon bis zu den Knien!!!



Mist, und ich muß noch `ne Woche länger warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (13. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mist, und ich muß noch `ne Woche länger warten...



Immer diese ungeduldigen jungen Dinger, ts...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Wann soll es am Sonntag losgehen?

Kanns kaum noch abwarten....

Wer kommt denn jetzt alles mit?


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wann soll es am Sonntag losgehen?
> 
> Kanns kaum noch abwarten....
> 
> Wer kommt denn jetzt alles mit?



Nicht zu früh, aber auch nicht zu spät! Was meinst Du?  Dachte zuerst, da Samstag und Sonntag ja erstmal mit Nebel anfangen sollen, dass wir eher später fahren (>=12). Allerdings wollen wir ja auch nicht bis in die Nacht fahren. Elf in Kreuznach?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich komme mit dem Gerd. Wir haben uns heute Abend beim spassigen Nightride  auf nicht vor 12 in BK beraten.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Crazy irgendwie habt ihr aneinander vorbei geredet.
11:00 in BK ist ne gute Zeit, wollen wir gemeinsam fahren?


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Crazy irgendwie habt ihr aneinander vorbei geredet.
> 11:00 in BK ist ne gute Zeit, wollen wir gemeinsam fahren?



Nein, wir haben nicht aneinander vorbei geredet, sondern nur das Für und Wider differenzierter Möglichkeiten erörtert!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

so, so 

das Ihr mir am Sonntag aber nicht so schnell fahrt.
17,6 gibts mit mir nicht, das will ich hiermit mal gesagt haben


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so, so
> 
> das Ihr mir am Sonntag aber nicht so schnell fahrt.
> 17,6 gibts mit mir nicht, das will ich hiermit mal gesagt haben



Ne, ne, keine Angst! Ich werde mir Mühe geben und nicht wieder so lahm rumschnecken.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich sag nur Gießharz 3 kg, bin schon am anrühren!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

muß jetzt leider weg, vielleicht schau ich später noch mal rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> muß jetzt leider weg, vielleicht schau ich später noch mal rein



Viel Spaß und nicht zu wild, denke an Sonntag!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab den großen Akku, Gerd bekommt den Harz.
Am besten oben ins Sattelrohr, als zusätzlichen halt fürs Tretlagergehäuse


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hab den großen Akku, Gerd bekommt den Harz.
> Am besten oben ins Sattelrohr, als zusätzlichen halt fürs Tretlagergehäuse



Der Akku hat sich ja leider als zu leistungsschwach herausgestellt! Ich hätte da noch so einen unwesentlich größeren, war vorher in `nem Sattelschlepper. Bräuchtest auch höchstens einen Zweiachser um sie mit Dir zu führen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich verstehe immernoch nicht was das fürn Problem hatte wenn ich die 50er anschalten wollte. Im Zug konnte ich Problemlos alle 3 Birnchen (90watt) anschalten und ausschalten und Lichtorgel spielen und der hat keine Zicken gemacht. Im Wald hat er mich einfach im Stich gelassen.
Muss ich mir halt nen zweiten dazu stellen  einen für das Helmlicht (mit Helmmontage) und einen fürs Bergabfahrlicht.

Achso, Gerd: warum bist du gegen Ende die Forstautobahn so langsam geworden? Nicht genug gesehen


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2006)

Da bin ich mal kurz, aber vor norwegen bricht gerade das Schelf...



muß sofort wieder zum Buch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2006)

Hab mal die Treppe geknipst


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal kurz, aber vor norwegen bricht gerade das Schelf...
> 
> 
> 
> muß sofort wieder zum Buch



Da geht jetzt richtig der Punk ab!


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Oktober 2006)

_Es ist nach 24 Uhr und hier schwirrt nur noch meine leblose Hülle rum ....... ich rausche durch die Datenleitungen um zu schaun, ob meine beiden Undertaker weitere Sargnägel bereit gelegt haben.... _*aber grad nix zu sehen*; uuffffffffff . 

Danke für die guten Wünsche .... was sich alle freun das ich wegfahr  oder was steckt da wieder hinter ?
WARUM gerade jetzt BK  und Treppengetrappel .  .... ich geh nie wieder an nem Freitag den 13. ins Forum; ist ja grausam und lebensgefährlich.
Bis demnächst


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> _Es ist nach 24 Uhr und hier schwirrt nur noch meine leblose Hülle rum ....... ich rausche durch die Datenleitungen um zu schaun, ob meine beiden Undertaker weitere Sargnägel bereit gelegt haben.... _*aber grad nix zu sehen*; uuffffffffff .
> 
> Danke für die guten Wünsche .... was sich alle freun das ich wegfahr  oder was steckt da wieder hinter ?
> WARUM gerade jetzt BK  und Treppengetrappel .  .... ich geh nie wieder an nem Freitag den 13. ins Forum; ist ja grausam und lebensgefährlich.
> Bis demnächst



Lieber Carsten,
Du erfährst von Uwe, mir und noch ganz vielen anderen Forumsmitgliedern eine ganz besonders hohe Wertschätzung! Wir vermissten Dich nicht nur bei der ersten Kreuznach-Fahrt, sondern auch in der ganzen letzten Zeit, in welcher Du Dich leider etwas rar machen mußtest. Dass Du schon wieder in den Urlaub fährst und uns alleine läßt, nehme ich Dir trotzdem nicht übel! Ich bin auch sehr auf die Bilder gespannt, die Du von den radmäßigen Herausforderungen, denen Du Dich dort stellen wirst, mitbringst. Ich muß gestehen, wahrscheinlich wäre mir das sogar lieber als Kreuznach! Was wir hier während Deines Urlaubes machen, ist aus meiner Sicht nur ein "billiges" Ersatzprogramm! Und v.a. ändert es ja nichts daran, dass wir mit Dir trotzdem, wie abgesprochen, nach Kreuznach fahren!!! Ich freue mich, dass Du sicherlich sehr schöne Tage mit der Familie verbringen wirst, uns mit tollen Bildern, einem tollen Bericht überraschen wirst und wir in Kürze wieder gemeinsam fahren!!!
Dein Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

irgendwie sweet, der gerd  

so langsam versteh ich die caro


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

@wissefux: manchmal hilft nichts anderes, als offen und ehrlich zu sein, um auf den Boden der Tatasachen zurück zu finden!


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wissefux: manchmal hilft nichts anderes, als offen und ehrlich zu sein, um auf den Boden der Tatasachen zurück zu finden!



das ehrt dich  , aber ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass der carsten das so eng sieht (bei den ganzen smilies  )


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ehrt dich  , aber ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass der carsten das so eng sieht (bei den ganzen smilies  )



Jaaa, aaber ...

- wenn Du eine Rolle überzeugend darstellen willst, mußt Du Dich schon zumindest ansatzweise mit ihr identifizieren. Um sie nicht vollends zu übernehmen, solltest Du früh genug aussteigen. 

- "harte" Spiele, die zu lange andauern, kosten mich zu viel Kraft.  (Wie in Hofheim direkt vor der Spessart-Fahrt: Da mußte ich mit arkonis jede Steigung im Spurt nehmen...)


----------



## Bergwelle (14. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich hier mal 48 Stunden lang nicht online war, dann verliere ich immer den Anschluss. Ich vermisse so eine Art Zusammenfassung der wichtige Ereignisse der Woche.  
Jedenfalls habe ich diese Woche viel über Milch gelernt.


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier mal 48 Stunden lang nicht online war, dann verliere ich immer den Anschluss. Ich vermisse so eine Art Zusammenfassung der wichtige Ereignisse der Woche.
> Jedenfalls habe ich diese Woche viel über Milch gelernt.



Gute Idee! Vielleicht würde dann der Zwang nachlassen, permanent online zu sein...  

Vielleicht sollten Wir mal ein dem Informationsaustausch dienendes Treffen der Milchfreaks veranstalten: Ich nehme am liebsten diese Milch, weil ... , der beste Kakao überhaupt ist, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ......... würde dann der Zwang nachlassen, permanent online zu sein...


Moin moin,

aha, diesen Zwang verspüren andere also auch. Ich habe mir deswegen mal eine Zwangspause verordnet.

Da ich im Moment nicht soviel Rad fahr, hab ich mich mal wieder meiner großen Liebe hingegeben, dem Fussballspielen und vllt verbringe ich den Winter mit ihr. Das ist ganz praktisch. Da stehen so Flutlichtmasten an jeder Ecke des Sportplatzes. Dagegen ist ne Lupine sch****dreck . Es hat nur einen Nachteil:
Ihr seid nicht dabei.​​Aber wir sehen uns weiterhin, nur nicht so oft. 

Greetz


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

Hmmm, welche Argumente sind die besten gegen das Fremdgehen? Wenn nicht wir, dann vielleicht Klickies ohne Ausklink-Funktion, Handschellen, Bondage, ... 

Fußball, als eine zu den Martial Arts gehörende Sportart, ist doch eher etwas, um sich blaue Flecken zu holen. Die beliebten Kratzer bekommst Du nur beim MTB-Fahren!


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmm, welche Argumente sind die besten gegen das Fremdgehen? Wenn nicht wir, dann vielleicht Klickies ohne Ausklink-Funktion, Handschellen, Bondage, ...
> 
> Fußball, als eine zu den Martial Arts gehörende Sportart, ist doch eher etwas, um sich blaue Flecken zu holen. Die beliebten Kratzer bekommst Du nur beim MTB-Fahren!



Schlitzohr.......


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

wo spielst du denn fußball ?

und vor allem mit wem  
das du fremdgehst ist ja eine sache, aber gleich mit mind. 10 leuten   trifft uns schon hart ...


----------



## fUEL (14. Oktober 2006)

So weit ich weiß gibt Fußballspielen *dicke Waden *und mann (frau) sollte Nutella essen damit das mit den Goals auch was wird. 
Ob es in dem Zusammenhang die Milch macht??.....wer weiß es wohl.......

Aber mit 21 anderen Fremdgehen ist wohl unerhört..........Im übrigen sind die Schatten der Lupine viel länger ( zumindest bei Lenkermontage) 
.........und im dunkeln ist gut munkeln.

Gruss Frank


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

Fux schrieb:
			
		

> wo spielst du denn fußball ?
> 
> und vor allem mit wem?


Das verrate ich nicht.  



fUEL schrieb:


> Im übrigen sind die Schatten der Lupine viel länger ( zumindest bei Lenkermontage)


Auf dem Sportplatz gibt es aber bis zu vier Schatten.  


fUEL schrieb:


> .........und im dunkeln ist gut munkeln.


OK, ich überdenke das nochmal.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Fußball.....................Pah!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

@homburger: freu mich schon auf den 4.

Wie gehts Vivian?


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaube, ich muß mir das mit morgen nochmal überlegen. Oder aber ihr versprecht mir, mir nicht weg zu fahren! Irgendwie sind die alle völlig falsch gefahren. Es ging dauernd da hoch, wo ich sonst nur runter fahr!   Von der Hohemark auf den Hühnerberg, den Viktoria-Trail HOCH, zur Burg Falkenstein (da wieder runter habe ich eine SUPER Schanze für unser Treffen bei mir entdeckt!!!  ), iiiins, genau: Reichenbachtal, zum Fuchsstein (ja, -stein) hoch, den Rotes Kreuz-Trail HOCH und noch ein ganzes Stück des Feldbergtrails HOCH. Zum Glück sind wir dann abgedreht, haben den Feldberg umrundet und sind dann den Bachtrail, zur Abwechslung, tatsächlich runter (54,9km, 1250Hm, 15,8km/h (144/175)). War zwar sau geil, bin aber ziiiiemlich platt...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Das ist gut so, ich geb Eurem Guide einen aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das ist gut so, ich geb Eurem Guide einen aus!



 wenigsten Du bringst einen noch zum Lachen!!!   

EDIT: Fast vergessen: DU SCHUFT!!!


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich muß mir das mit morgen nochmal überlegen. Oder aber ihr versprecht mir, mir nicht weg zu fahren! Irgendwie sind die alle völlig falsch gefahren. Es ging dauernd da hoch, wo ich sonst nur runter fahr!   Von der Hohemark auf den Hühnerberg, den Viktoria-Trail HOCH, zur Burg Falkenstein (da wieder runter habe ich eine SUPER Schanze für unser Treffen bei mir entdeckt!!!  ), iiiins, genau: Reichenbachtal, zum Fuchsstein (ja, -stein) hoch, den Rotes Kreuz-Trail HOCH und noch ein ganzes Stück des Feldbergtrails HOCH. Zum Glück sind wir dann abgedreht, haben den Feldberg umrundet und sind dann den Bachtrail, zur Abwechslung, tatsächlich runter (54,9km, 1250Hm, 15,8km/h (144/175)). War zwar sau geil, bin aber ziiiiemlich platt...



der guide hätte ich sein können  
klingt doch sehr gut, eure strecke heute  

war heute kurz alleine unterwegs, 20 km und 500 hm. hab am ende vom totenkopftrail nach eppstein runter mal kurz ne bodenprobe genommen    

@caroka : feigling


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

doppelpost


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

@wissefux: Jetzt mal völlig unabhängig von Deinen andersherum-Neigungen   , Totenkopftrail hört sich interessant an!  Wie war die Probe?


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wissefux: Jetzt mal völlig unabhängig von Deinen andersherum-Neigungen   , Totenkopftrail hört sich interessant an!  Wie war die Probe?



soll ich jetzt den ersten teil kommentieren  
ich sag lieber was zum "totenkopftrail" und der bodenprobe  

also totenkopftrail deshalb, weil dieser bei den ersten taunustrails mit einem totenkopf gekennzeichnet war. ist der trail vom eppsteiner steinbruch nach eppstein runter, der bisher bei allen taunustrails dabei war (kann man auch hochfahren  )
die bodenprobe hat mir ein offenen knie beschert. es floß reichlich rote soße am bein runter. sah richtig heldenhaft aus  . bin in einer einfachen 90° linkskurve auf schotter einfach weggerutscht ...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Hiobsbotschaft, bin eben vom Sofa aufgestanden und es hat am Schulterblatt geziept. Seitdem kann ich meine linke schulter nicht mehr richtig bewegen. Es tut richti weh. Wenn sich nichts Ändert ist morgen für mich geraden gestorben.


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

warum bist du auch aufgestanden


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

@wissefux: Entschuldige den ersten Teil, aber ich fand es echt anstrengend...  Erinnere mich auch an Deine Erzählung, den Reichenbachtal-Trail falsch herum genommen zu haben!  

Au, ich dachte mehr so`ne Art Probe, wie ich gestern auf der Wildsau gleich zwei genommen habe. Ging ohne Gemetzel ab.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian liegt auf der Couch und diktiert nur noch. Lucafabiene ist jetzt am Drücker.  
Sieht so aus, als hätten wir ihn morgen mal für uns. Hoffen er liegt nicht nur auf der Couch und läßt sich dann verwöhnen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wissefux: Entschuldige den ersten Teil, aber ich fand es echt anstrengend...  Erinnere mich auch an Deine Erzählung, den Reichenbachtal-Trail falsch herum genommen zu haben!
> 
> Au, ich dachte mehr so`ne Art Probe, wie ich gestern auf der Wildsau gleich zwei genommen habe. Ging ohne Gemetzel ab.



fast alles was bergab geht, geht auch bergauf. zumindest bei uns im taunus trifft das etwa zu 95 % zu  
wenn ich bodenproben nehme, dann richtig  
bin nur froh, dass mein gerade neu gekaufter bremshebel (der beim dirtjumpen sein leben ließ ...) nicht schon wieder dabei drauf ging ...
und mein knie sieht nach der dusche auch wieder recht harmlos aus  

bei mir funzt das hier mit dem posten gar net gut   selbst mit einem anderen browser klappts net so wie gewohnt.
da tippt man sich nen wolf und dann kommts net  

habt ihr auch probleme beim posten ?

 hallo lucafabiene


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

@lucafabiene : immer schön den lucafabian jetzt pflegen, gell 

posten geht wieder ...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Jatzt mußt ich doch tatsächlich nopchmal von der Couch aufstehenm, unter schmerzen 

Hier igngs eben mi dam nachrichten abschicken auch nicht so gut
So, geh wieder auf die Couch, die W
ärmflasche ist fertig. Ihr müßt euch mit lLucafabine begnügen.


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr müßt euch mit lLucafabine begnügen.



null problemo


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jatzt mußt ich doch tatsächlich nopchmal von der Couch aufstehenm, unter schmerzen
> 
> Hier igngs eben mi dam nachrichten abschicken auch nicht so gut
> So, geh wieder auf die Couch, die W
> ärmflasche ist fertig. Ihr müßt euch mit lLucafabine begnügen.



Von was hast Du Schmerzen?  Warst Du wieder mal frech zu Lucafabiene?


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

Ist Eure Couch denn so gefährlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

das hat sie bestimmt mit absicht gemacht, damit er morgen nicht nach bad kreuznach fährt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Oktober 2006)

Da geht man mal heimlich mit nem Kumpel ne Runde kicken und was ist die Folge? Der Uwe will absagen?! Das kanns doch nicht sein


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> das hat sie bestimmt mit absicht gemacht, damit er morgen nicht nach bad kreuznach fährt



So hat sie aber erreicht, dass er gestern auch nicht gefahren ist!


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hiobsbotschaft, bin eben vom Sofa aufgestanden und es hat am Schulterblatt geziept. Seitdem kann ich meine linke schulter nicht mehr richtig bewegen. Es tut richti weh. Wenn sich nichts Ändert ist morgen für mich geraden gestorben.



Wärst Du heute Rad gefahren (selbst falsch herum), ginge es Dir besser!


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

jetzt muß sie stellung beziehen 
das wird eh ne lange nacht hier im forum für lucafabiene, dass ist sie ihm jetzt schuldig  

übrigens : morgen um 9.30 uhr starte ich mit rainer, bianca, daniel in den taunus. treffpunkt ist bei mir ...


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt muß sie stellung beziehen
> das wird eh ne lange nacht hier im forum für lucafabiene, dass ist sie ihm jetzt schuldig
> 
> übrigens : morgen um 9.30 uhr starte ich mit rainer, bianca, daniel in den taunus. treffpunkt ist bei mir ...



Geht`s da dauernd anders herum???


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt muß sie stellung beziehen
> das wird eh ne lange nacht hier im forum für lucafabiene, dass ist sie ihm jetzt schuldig
> 
> übrigens : morgen um 9.30 uhr starte ich mit rainer, bianca, daniel in den taunus. treffpunkt ist bei mir ...



Wenn ich morgen frei machen kann, Tochter hat Übernachtungsbesuch; schliesse ich mich vllt an. Immer diese schwammigen Zusagen :kotz:


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geht`s da dauernd anders herum???



Kommst Du auch?


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Da geht man mal heimlich mit nem Kumpel ne Runde kicken und was ist die Folge? Der Uwe will absagen?! Das kanns doch nicht sein



Warum darf er kicken, ohne dass sich jemand aufregt? 

........................................Pah!


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Kommst Du auch?



Wenn Lucafabian wirklich schlapp macht und es nicht dauernd falsch herum geht, und Du kommst, gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Warum darf er kicken, ohne dass sich jemand aufregt?
> 
> ........................................Pah!



weil er trotzdem immer zum Rad fahren da ist!


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Warum darf er kicken, ohne dass sich jemand aufregt?
> 
> ........................................Pah!



er ist halt ein kerl, da ist das normal


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Lucafabian wirklich schlapp macht und es nicht dauernd falsch herum geht, und Du kommst, gerne!



ich zitiere mal rmm : vielleicht hätte man die anstiege zu beginn bergab fahren sollen  

also geplant ist : burg königstein und burg falkenstein andersherum, dann den viktoriatempel richtig rum, dann führt daniel weiter ...


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Lucafabian wirklich schlapp macht und es nicht dauernd falsch herum geht, und Du kommst, gerne!



Wann weisst Du ob Ihr nach BK fahrt? Wir können ja miteinander telefonieren. Ab wann darf ich Dich stören.


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> weil er trotzdem immer zum Rad fahren da ist!



Okok, bin ja schon ruhig..................


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> er ist halt ein kerl, da ist das normal



Anomale Frauen haben auch was...........oder?


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wann weisst Du ob Ihr nach BK fahrt? Wir können ja miteinander telefonieren. Ab wann darf ich Dich stören.


heute, oder morgen?


wissefux schrieb:


> ich zitiere mal rmm : vielleicht hätte man die anstiege zu beginn bergab fahren sollen
> 
> also geplant ist : burg königstein und burg falkenstein andersherum, dann den viktoriatempel richtig rum, dann führt daniel weiter ...


fahrbar?


caroka schrieb:


> Okok, bin ja schon ruhig..................



NEIN, NEIN, NEIN, das war NICHT meine Absicht!!!


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Unnormale Frauen haben auch was...........oder?



verrat lieber mal, wo du kickst. na ja, gibt ja bei uns nicht viele möglichkeiten für damenfußball


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Unnormale Frauen haben auch was...........oder?



JA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> fahrbar?



sicher doch, aber nicht gerade einfach ...


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> sicher doch, aber nicht gerade einfach ...



Ich liebe Herausforderungen.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabiene hat mich im Stich gelassen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hilfe, wer bedient und bedauert mich jetzt?

Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrooooooooooooooooo, wie wärs?


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> sicher doch, aber nicht gerade einfach ...



Dich kann ich ja leider noch nicht wirklich einschätzen, aber mit dem Schwarzen Kater bin ich schon öfter gefahren (mit ihm als Guide, d.h. er mußte warten ).


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

psst, ein schwarzer kater schleicht hier rum ...


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> verrat lieber mal, wo du kickst. na ja, gibt ja bei uns nicht viele möglichkeiten für damenfußball



A Ruh is.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Angeber! Aua


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lucafabiene hat mich im Stich gelassen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hilfe, wer bedient und bedauert mich jetzt?
> ...



Du Unersättlicher!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Was heist hier unesättlich, ich meins ernst. Du weist ja wo unser Comp. steht. Ich halt hier  Höllenschmerzen aus, nur damit ich mich mit Euch unterhalten kann. Und dann kommt kein Wort des bedauerns


Verzeiht mir die Fehler!


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Angeber! Aua



Wenn ich mit dem Angeber gemeint war, geschieht Dir das Aua recht!!!


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lucafabiene hat mich im Stich gelassen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hilfe, wer bedient und bedauert mich jetzt?
> ...



Wenn ich Zeit habe................... aber morgen ist erst mal mein Ex dran. ......Rumpsteak, Rösti und Salat. Mal schau'n wann ich Zeit hab. .......wie sagtest Du .........Pah!


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dich kann ich ja leider noch nicht wirklich einschätzen, aber mit dem Schwarzen Kater bin ich schon öfter gefahren (mit ihm als Guide, d.h. er mußte warten ).



hab dir doch erzählt, dass ich nicht mal einfache kurven auf schotter hinkriege


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit dem Angeber gemeint war, geschieht Dir das Aua recht!!!



Du...  DU..   Du..  Du..


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn ich Zeit habe................... aber morgen ist erst mal mein Ex dran. ......Rumpsteak, Rösti und Salat. Mal schau'n wann ich Zeit hab. .......wie sagtest Du .........Pah!



Was muß man tun, um Dein Ex zu werden???


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Fux was ist los mit Dir , daß Du das fahren verlernt hast?


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was muß man tun, um Dein Ex zu werden???



erst mal ihr aktueller werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab dir doch erzählt, dass ich nicht mal einfache kurven auf schotter hinkriege


ha, ha, ha, ha!


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du...  DU..   Du..  Du..


und da wunderst Du Dich über fehlendes Bedauern???


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fux was ist los mit Dir , daß Du das fahren verlernt hast?



keine ahnung


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was muß man tun, um Dein Ex zu werden???



......keine Mühe geben, nein dass ist gemein, er kann sich nicht wehren, missverstehen, das bekommen wir hin, den ich Frau, Du Mann..................


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> keine ahnung




Ärgen se Dich auf dem Bau so sehr?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Umd nur um mal was klarzustellen, Lucafabiene war auf dem Sessel als es passiert ist


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ......keine Mühe geben, nein dass ist gemein, er kann sich nicht wehren, missverstehen, das bekommen wir hin, den ich Frau, Du Mann..................



Aaah ja, erinnert mich daran, dass mir noch ein Kommentar auf der Zunge liegt: a, hau, hie t u ih?


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Umd nur um mal was klarzustellen, Lucafabiene war auf dem Sessel als es passiert ist



Seit wann kannst Du Gedanken lesen?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> psst, ein schwarzer kater schleicht hier rum ...


Schleich, schleich, schleich ...  
Dachte morgen, daß man mal ein paar Varianten in den Viktoriatempel einbaut. Evtl. anderer Einstieg und andere Passage am Bürgelstollen. Mal schauen. 

@Arachne: Bergab keine Schande, wobei gesagt sei, daß ich bei GC niemals vollgas bergab fahre. Will ja niemand zu Unsinn motivieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aaah ja, erinnert mich daran, dass mir noch ein Kommentar auf der Zunge liegt: a, hau, hie t u ih?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Umd nur um mal was klarzustellen, Lucafabiene war auf dem Sessel als es passiert ist



Jaa, jaaaaaaaa..............


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jaa, jaaaaaaaa..............





Geeeeeeeeeeeeerd


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aaah ja, erinnert mich daran, dass mir noch ein Kommentar auf der Zunge liegt: a, hau, hie t u ih?



Hehhhhhh, warum versteh ich dass nicht? Oder sollte ich dass jetzt nicht schreiben?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Der Mäusefänger ist da!
Guten Abend, so spät hier?


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... @Arachne: Bergab keine Schande, wobei gesagt sei, daß ich bei GC niemals vollgas bergab fahre. Will ja niemand zu Unsinn motivieren.



Verstehe ich! Da hast Du ja auch besondere Verantwortung...


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ärgen se Dich auf dem Bau so sehr?



ne, eigentlich nicht ...



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Umd nur um mal was klarzustellen, Lucafabiene war auf dem Sessel als es passiert ist



ja neee, is klar ...   und wo warst du nochmal, als es passierte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

@Mäusefänger: Quäl den Gerd morgen mal so richtig, der hats verdient.

Es sei denn ich hab bis 8:30 gepostet das es mir wieder besser geht. Dann würd ich mich freuen wenns doch nach Bad Kreuznach geht.


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Hehhhhhh, warum versteh ich dass nicht? Oder sollte ich dass jetzt nicht schreiben?



Äh, entschuldige (!) dass liegt nur an meiner Aussprache, wenn ich die Zunge draußen habe...   Der Kommentar liegt da schon seit einigen Tagen.

Nur für Dich, falls Du es doch nicht gesehen hast: Laß uns Streß haben! Quatschen funktioniert eh nicht immer!


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Schleich, schleich, schleich ...
> Dachte morgen, daß man mal ein paar Varianten in den Viktoriatempel einbaut. Evtl. anderer Einstieg und andere Passage am Bürgelstollen. Mal schauen.



 



Lucafabian schrieb:


>



 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Mäusefänger ist da!
> Guten Abend, so spät hier?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne, eigentlich nicht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ja neee, is klar ...   und wo warst du nochmal, als es passierte ?


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

hey m.a.t. , was geht ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Mäusefänger ist da!
> Guten Abend, so spät hier?


Lief halt grad ´ne Maus über´s Board und da bin ich halt hier gelandet.   
Bei der Posting-Geschwindigkeit hier kommt man ja kaum nach. Ein Chat ist ja nichts dagegen!


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Lief halt grad ´ne Maus über´s Board und da bin ich halt hier gelandet.
> Bei der Posting-Geschwindigkeit hier kommt man ja kaum nach. Ein Chat ist ja nichts dagegen!



Ja, da mußt Du echt schwindelfrei sein. Gute Übung für die Trails!


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ein Chat ist ja nichts dagegen!



stimmt  . aber hier kann man am nächsten tag noch weiter machen und alles nachverfolgen  
dauert halt manchmal etwas länger, bis man durchblickt


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei der Posting-Geschwindigkeit hier kommt man ja kaum nach. Ein Chat ist ja nichts dagegen!



Wem sagst Du das. Manchmal schaut man ne Minute nicht hin und schon sind die hier ne ganze Seite weiter


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt  . aber hier kann man am nächsten tag noch weiter machen und alles nachverfolgen
> dauert halt manchmal etwas länger, bis man durchblickt



WHOW, Du hast hier schon mal durchgeblickt!?!?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> WHOW, Du hast hier schon mal durchgeblickt!?!?!?!?



soll ich ehrlich sein ? eigentlich nicht


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. kommt vor lauter lesen nicht mal zum posten  

*m.a.t.*


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> soll ich ehrlich sein ? eigentlich nicht



Es gibt Wichtigeres im Leben!


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> m.a.t. kommt vor lauter lesen nicht mal zum posten
> 
> *m.a.t.*



Jeder der hier liest muss auch posten..............


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Es gibt Wichtigeres im Leben!



Gibt es nicht!


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht!



Doch!ich bin lauter, ich hab Recht......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Oktober 2006)

Bin grad in Zeitnot und erst auf Seite 53 - ist morgen BK oder nicht? Damit ich weiß ob ich in den Taunus fahre um halb 10. Wo wäre dann Treffpunkt?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bin grad in Zeitnot und erst auf Seite 53 - ist morgen BK oder nicht? Damit ich weiß ob ich in den Taunus fahre um halb 10. Wo wäre dann Treffpunkt?




eher nicht, ich werd morgen mal um 8:30 nen Krankenbericht durchgeben


----------



## m.a.t. (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> m.a.t. kommt vor lauter lesen nicht mal zum posten


Ich rechne bloss grad aus, wann das hier der Thread mit den meisten Posts im Frankfurt-Forum ist. Aber ich befürchte, dass sich hier die Postingzahl exponentiell entwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Doch!ich bin lauter, ich hab Recht......



*Stimmt gar nicht!*

ich bin fetter, ich hab recht


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich mach mich mal in die Heia. Will morgen fit sein. 
Edit: @Luca 
Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Morgen geht's weiter...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Ich rechne bloss grad aus, wann das hier der Thread mit den meisten Posts im Frankfurt-Forum ist. Aber ich befürchte, dass sich hier die Postingzahl exponentiell entwickelt.





 


Was ahst Du den rausbekommen bei Deiner Rechnung. Wann ist es soweit?


Gute Nacht Caro


----------



## m.a.t. (14. Oktober 2006)

Wenn der Server nicht vorher zusammengebrochen ist, werdet ihr hier so um den Jahreswechsel den längsten haben.


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Es gibt Wichtigeres im Leben!



WAS?????


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> eher nicht, ich werd morgen mal um 8:30 nen Krankenbericht durchgeben



Weichling!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bin grad in Zeitnot und erst auf Seite 53 - ist morgen BK oder nicht? Damit ich weiß ob ich in den Taunus fahre um halb 10. Wo wäre dann Treffpunkt?



treffpunkt ist um 9.30 uhr bei mir, theresenstaße 4 in kelkheim hornau


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Wenn der Server nicht vorher zusammengebrochen ist, werdet ihr hier so um den Jahreswechsel den längsten haben.



umd wir haben dann wirklich den längsten? Das muß ich gleich meiner Frau sagen, da wird sie sich aber freuen


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Wenn der Server nicht vorher zusammengebrochen ist, werdet ihr hier so um den Jahreswechsel den längsten haben.



QUATSCH, den hammer jetzt schon - äh, was meinst Du?


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> treffpunkt ist um 9.30 uhr bei mir, theresenstaße 4 in kelkheim hornau



@Crazy-Racer: Vom Bahnhof Hofheim aus brauchst Du ca. ne knappe halbe Stunde.


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Crazy-Racer: Vom Bahnhof Hofheim aus brauchst Du ca. ne knappe halbe Stunde.



am besten fährst du zusammen mit dem kater rüber, wenn ihr nicht nach bk fahrt ...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich geh in die Heia...Gute Nacht...


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

hast du es gut ...
ich darf noch nicht, verlasst mich bitte jetzt nicht alle


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Oktober 2006)

Kater: wann treffen wir uns am Eppstein BH wenn BK ins Krankenbett fällt?


----------



## wissefux (14. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kater: wann treffen wir uns am Eppstein BH wenn BK ins Krankenbett fällt?



tja, keiner mehr da ...

also ich schätze mal, dass der kater so gegen kurz vor 9.00 uhr losfahren wird. ne halbe stunde reicht locker von eppstein bis hornau, wenn man straße fährt auch 15-20 minuten.


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2006)

guts nächtle, ich darf in die heia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hast du es gut ...
> ich darf noch nicht, verlasst mich bitte jetzt nicht alle



wieso darfst Du noch nicht??


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2006)

ich fahr heute nicht!

Viel Spaß


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich fahr heute nicht!
> 
> Viel Spaß



Mmmhhhh, Dir scheint's ja gar nicht gut zu gehen.  Wünsch Dir gute Besserung.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kater: wann treffen wir uns am Eppstein BH wenn BK ins Krankenbett fällt?


Ich werd hier ca. 8:45 starten, da ich den Weg noch nicht so gut kenne.


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2006)

bildet doch einen belgischen kreisel von eppstein nach kelkheim. ihr seid mind. zu dritt von da drüben und einer davon hat gps  

@lucafabian : wir gedenken deiner auf tour   gute besserung  

wer kommt denn jetzt alles ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2006)

Da ich eben erst aus dem Bett gefallen bin, bin ich heute nicht dabei. 
wünsche euch viel Spass im Taunus und dem Uwe ne gute Besserung


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> bildet doch einen belgischen kreisel von eppstein nach kelkheim. ihr seid mind. zu dritt von da drüben und einer davon hat gps
> 
> @lucafabian : wir gedenken deiner auf tour   gute besserung
> 
> wer kommt denn jetzt alles ?


Ich


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich fahr heute nicht!
> 
> Viel Spaß


ok, die Postingzeit sieht nun doch nach bedauernswert aus. Guten Besserung Lucafabian! 


wissefux schrieb:


> bildet doch einen belgischen kreisel von eppstein nach kelkheim. ihr seid mind. zu dritt von da drüben und einer davon hat gps
> 
> @lucafabian : wir gedenken deiner auf tour   gute besserung
> 
> wer kommt denn jetzt alles ?


Ich versuchs!


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Da ich eben erst aus dem Bett gefallen bin, bin ich heute nicht dabei.
> wünsche euch viel Spass im Taunus und dem Uwe ne gute Besserung


Bin auch gerade eben erst aus dem Bett gekrochen... Habe aber nur 6-7min zum wiaaefux!


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2006)

schön  

aber ihr sollt jetzt aufhören hier rumzulesen und euch auf die socken machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Mmmhhhh, Dir scheint's ja gar nicht gut zu gehen.  Wünsch Dir gute Besserung.





Arachne schrieb:


> ok, die Postingzeit sieht nun doch nach bedauernswert aus. Guten Besserung Lucafabian!



Was soll das denn heißen, Ihr habt doch nicht etwa Zweifel gehabt 
Wenn ich keine Lust mehr hätte mit Euch nach BK zu fahren, dann würd ich Euch das schon an den Kopf werfen und wenn was dazwischen kommen würde, würd ichs auch werfen. Nach Euren Zweifeln sogar extra fest. 
*..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!* 

Nach soner besch... Nacht , muß ich dann morgens so was lesen! 
*..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!..Pah!* 

Wartet nur wenn Ihr wieder zurück seid. Dann gibts was aufs Dach. Mit was für Leuten seid Ihr eigentlich im normalen Leben zusammen das solche Vermutungen in Euch hochkommen?   Grrrrrrrrrrrr,  ich höhr jetzt besser auf zu schreiben, sonst steigere ich mich immer mehr rein.
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Ich sitz hier daheim, kann nicht mitfahren,und dann auch noch sowas


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2006)

Dabin ich nochmal


----------



## Maggo (15. Oktober 2006)

> ich höhr jetzt besser auf zu schreiben, sonst steigere ich mich immer mehr rein.



blos nicht, gerade wenn du krank bist, ist das nicht gut für die gefäße und so.....vielleicht tröstet es dich ja ein bisschen einen leidensgenossen zu haben. ausser ner dreiviertelstunde joggen heut morgen geht bei mir heut auch nix mehr. gestern hab ich seit elendig langer zeit mal wieder aufm bock gesessen und muss sagen, dass ich am liebsten nicht mehr runter wollte. naja, der winterpokal kommt und mein anteil an freizeit wird sich jetzt hoffentlich auch wieder steigern, sodass ich euch dann bald wieder regelmäßig begleiten kann. *freu* ich vermisse euch schon sehr.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2006)

Nicht aufregen....hier scheint mitlerweile die Sonne bei 7°C und ich habe verpennt


----------



## Maggo (15. Oktober 2006)

achso, hier mal ein bild vom feldberg gestern. 8° und nebel...kurze hosen und trotzdem total geil.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=303161&cat=500


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



net aufregen, ist schlecht für die genesung  

soll ich jetzt schreiben, was wir alles erlebt haben heute ?
ach ne, ich lass mal den anderen den vortritt. die kommen bestimmt auch gleich hier vorbei ...

oh mann, jetzt mußte ich auch noch einen von deinen smilies killen, weil nur 15 erlaubt sind ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2006)

*Oh je, jetzt aber nichts falsch machen*

Ja, die Tour heute war ganz OK.

Danke Fux und Kater. Das war wirklich eine superschöne Tour. Wunderschöne Trails, neue Wege, super Wetter und ne tolle Truppe.


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2006)

An alle Kranken und Langschläfer (die es weiter hatten, als ich  ): Es war total toll! Diese Sonne! Dieser fast schon herbstliche Wald! Die tollen Ausblicke! Die super Downhills!!! ...    

So! was ich euch nicht erzählen werde ist, dass ich noch so fertig war, dass ich sehen mußte technisch bergauf überhaupt dran zu bleiben...

Für mich waren es: 32,5km, 880Hm, 14,0km/h, 2h23min, 136/163 <- höher habe ich meinen Puls heute nicht bekommen!    

@Lucafabian: Ich habe nie daran gedacht, dass Dein Malheur vorgetäuscht wäre! Trotzdem hat mich geschockt, dass Du um diese Zeit postest! Und Du weißt doch: Wer den Schaden hat,...

Jedenfalls wünsche ich Dir, dass es schnell besser wird! Ist es direkt an der Schulter, oder mehr Richtung Wirbelsäule? Richtung WS könnte bedeuten, dass ein Wirbel rausgeflutscht ist. Warm halten und WS vorsichtig (!) verdrehen, könnte dann helfen!

EDIT: Seid ihr rücksichtsvoll!


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> net aufregen, ist schlecht für die genesung
> 
> soll ich jetzt schreiben, was wir alles erlebt haben heute ?
> ach ne, ich lass mal den anderen den vortritt. die kommen bestimmt auch gleich hier vorbei ...
> ...



Du traust Dich auch nicht............. in dieser Verfassung ist Luca unberechenbar. 
Ich geh mal Essen machen.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2006)

Ihr müßt hier gar nicht versuchen anzugeben, ich kom eben grad selbst vom Taunus. Bin mit Frau und Kindern den Tillmannsweg von der großen Kurve zum Fuchstanz gelaufen. Hab zwar einen etwas steifen Gang gehabt, aber es war besser als die Couch zu hüten. Am Fuchstanz gabs Kaffe und Kuchen  und die Sonne schien mir auf den Bauch .
Nur die blöden Radfahrer haben uns auf dem Rückweg geärgert


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du traust Dich auch nicht............. in dieser Verfassung ist Luca unberechenbar.
> Ich geh mal Essen machen.



Ach! Lucafabian kann das ab!  

Ach Lucafabian: Ich bin heute die Treppe am Viktoriatrail gefahren!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viktoriatrail gefahren!



Bei so ner Kindertreppe würd ich mich garnicht trauen sie zu erwähnen!


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr müßt hier gar nicht versuchen anzugeben, ich kom eben grad selbst vom Taunus. Bin mit Frau und Kindern den Tillmannsweg von der großen Kurve zum Fuchstanz gelaufen. Hab zwar einen etwas steifen Gang gehabt, aber es war besser als die Couch zu hüten. Am Fuchstanz gabs Kaffe und Kuchen  und die Sonne schien mir auf den Bauch .
> Nur die blöden Radfahrer haben uns auf dem Rückweg geärgert



Wir hätten uns glatt begegnen können: Den Tillmannsweg sind wir auch zwei kleine Teilstück lang gekommen und auf dem Fuchstanz haben wir uns ebenfalls gesonnt!


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei so ner Kindertreppe würd ich mich garnicht trauen sie zu erwähnen!



Bist Du sie schon gefahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2006)

Na klar bin ich sie schon gefahren, aber das schreib ich doch nicht hier!

Das mit dem Sonnen glaub ich Dir nicht


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na klar bin ich sie schon gefahren, aber das schreib ich doch nicht hier!
> 
> Das mit dem Sonnen glaub ich Dir nicht



Dann glaub ich Dir auch nicht, dass Du sie schon gefahren bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2006)

So ich mach, ne lass mir jetzt ne Wärmflasche machen und werd mich vom TV berieseln lassen bis die Augen zufallen das wird ca. 5 min. dauen. Hab da noch einiges nachzuholen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2006)

Pah! Wenn hier heute doch alle draussen waren geh ich halt nochmal ne Runde kicken - die Sonne ist schon echt einladend.
Trotzdem schade das es heut morgen nicht geklappt hat


----------



## arkonis (15. Oktober 2006)

ich dachte heute war die BK Tour  

mal was anderes was ist ein guter Steuersatz? 
brauche einen guten, nicht zu teuer und langlebig.


----------



## Maggo (15. Oktober 2006)

integriert oder klassisch, was darf er denn kosten? mein nächster wird def. ein chris king, iss ne hohe anschaffung, dafür iss dann ruhe für immer.....


----------



## arkonis (15. Oktober 2006)

integriert und auf jeden fall mit Industrielagern, ich denke Kosten so um die 50 Euro.


----------



## m.a.t. (15. Oktober 2006)

semiintegriert oder vollintegriert? vollintegriert und langlebig schliesst sich mMn aus.


----------



## arkonis (15. Oktober 2006)

den Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro werde ich nehmen der ist ok mit gedichteten Industrielagern.


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> den Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro werde ich nehmen der ist ok mit gedichteten Industrielagern.



Eigentlich paßt zu Dir ja nur der acronis akonis.  Wenn da nur nicht das Preislimit wäre...


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So ich mach, ne lass mir jetzt ne Wärmflasche machen und werd mich vom TV berieseln lassen bis die Augen zufallen das wird ca. 5 min. dauen. Hab da noch einiges nachzuholen.



Hab ich Dir schon mal erzählt, dass an mir ein super Chiropraktiker verloren gegangen ist? Laß mich doch mal bitte ran!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2006)

Mit oder ohne Messer?


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Messer?



Ei, ohne! Machen die Chiros nur so.  Wo tuts denn nu genau weh?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2006)

Auf dem Schulterblatt, nahe der Wirbelsäule im oberen Bereich. Wärmezufuhr erhöht die Beweglichkeit. Ist fast so wie wenn man sih nen Zug geholt hat. das kanns aber nicht sein. Ich ja beim Aufstehen von der..., na Du weißt schon passiert. Ich werd morgen zum Doc gehen, da gibts dann ne Spritze und gut ist. Durch die Schmerzen bewegt man sich auch nicht richtig, alles ist irgendwie verkrampft, das verschlimmert die ganze Situation noch mehr.


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Auf dem Schulterblatt, nahe der Wirbelsäule im oberen Bereich. Wärmezufuhr erhöht die Beweglichkeit. Ist fast so wie wenn man sih nen Zug geholt hat. das kanns aber nicht sein. Ich ja beim Aufstehen von der..., na Du weißt schon passiert. Ich werd morgen zum Doc gehen, da gibts dann ne Spritze und gut ist. Durch die Schmerzen bewegt man sich auch nicht richtig, alles ist irgendwie verkrampft, das verschlimmert die ganze Situation noch mehr.



Für mich ist die Ursache zu 98% ein verschobener Wirbel! Wenn Du zu einem Spritzendoktor gehst, bekommst Du ein Muskelrelaxans gespritzt, mit seinen Nebenwirkungen... Mein Tipp: Chiropraktiker! Oder ich. 

EDIT: In harten Fällen spritzt der Chiropraktiker (wenn er es darf) auch so was...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2006)

Was heißt oder Du?
Hast Du Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet?

Ich bin, nur ganz nebenbei, der Meinung das es irgendwas am Muskel ist


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was heißt oder Du?
> Hast Du Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet?
> 
> Ich bin, nur ganz nebenbei, der Meinung das es irgendwas am Muskel ist



Naja, ich hatte selbst so etwas schon ein paar mal und habe auch anderen geholfen darüber hinweg zu kommen. Bei mir war es allerdings noch nie so schlimm, dass ich zum Arzt bin. Wärme, Wirbelsäule im Liegen verdrehen und manchmal leider auch ein/zwei(/drei) Tage haben bei mir gereicht. Oft kannst Du einen verschobenen Wirbel sogar mit den Fingern erfühlen und dann die Muskulatur drum herum massieren und auch die WS gaanz vorsichtig versuchen zu mobilisieren. Von schlimmen Fällen würde ich auf jeden Fall die Finger lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (15. Oktober 2006)

neben der Behandlung sollte auch die Vorsorge stehen.
Vielleicht solltest du ein paar Übungen für Rücken machen als Ausgleich zum Biken. z.B Gymnastik


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin ja eigentlich auch nicht der Fan von Ärzten. Bin sogar ein Medizinverachter. Im Moment kann ich aber nicht Zuhause bleiben. D.h. es wird mir wohl nix anderes übrigbleiben. Wärmezufuhr hab ich ausgiebig. Aber der Schmerz wird sich definitiv auch auf die andere Seite ausweiten. Passiert ja wohl zwangsläufig in solchen Fällen. Spätestens übermorgen tun beide Seiten weh. 
Ich werd mal nach nem Chiropraktiker schauen und wenns schnell genug nen Termin gibt, werd ich ihn auch vorziehen. Ansonsten Spritze und Mi. Biken


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2006)

ok leute, butter bei die fische. ich hatte ja neulich schnmal das thema winterpokal angeschnitten. man kann hier sowohl als einzelfahrer als auch als team antreten. habt ihr interesse an nem "team hofheim" oder so ähnlich? namensfindung kann ja als teil dieses threads stattfinden. pro team dürfen fünf mann/frau starten. als option, falls sich hier niemand zusammenfindet hab ich noch in nem anderen forum ne option, ich denke allerdings, dass sich unsere nähe zueinander positiv auswirken dürfte....macht also mal ne ansage wer wie wo was wann und so....


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok leute, butter bei die fische. ich hatte ja neulich schnmal das thema winterpokal angeschnitten. man kann hier sowohl als einzelfahrer als auch als team antreten. habt ihr interesse an nem "team hofheim" oder so ähnlich? namensfindung kann ja als teil dieses threads stattfinden. pro team dürfen fünf mann/frau starten. als option, falls sich hier niemand zusammenfindet hab ich noch in nem anderen forum ne option, ich denke allerdings, dass sich unsere nähe zueinander positiv auswirken dürfte....macht also mal ne ansage wer wie wo was wann und so....



Ich würde mal mitmachen und so, wie es sich momentan abzeichnet, werden es auch mehr als 2 Stunden/Woche.


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2006)

ja ja, macht ihr mal. das ibc-dimb racing team taunus 1 wp06/07-edition braucht noch opfer


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja ja, macht ihr mal. das ibc-dimb racing team taunus 1 wp06/07-edition braucht noch opfer



Opfer? Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Opfer? Was meinst Du damit?



na ja, ein team, dass am ende hinter uns platziert ist  

... und vielleicht kann man auch den ein oder anderen gegner in offener wildbahn eliminieren.
so erging es im letzten winterpokal zahlreichen eisbären


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, ein team, dass am ende hinter uns platziert ist
> 
> ... und vielleicht kann man auch den ein oder anderen gegner in offener wildbahn eliminieren.
> so erging es im letzten winterpokal zahlreichen eisbären



geht das?  Na warte!


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

Hey, Lucafabian, wie geht es Dir?


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> geht das?  Na warte!



klar, im winterpokal ist alles erlaubt  

wir könnten ja noch regelen für zufällig gemeinsame wp-ausfahrten aufstellen :

1. ein plattfuß wird mit einer zeitstrafe entsprechend einem wp-punkt belegt
2. warten oben am berg wird in nach oben gerundeten minuten von der gesamtzeit abgezogen.
3. die ersten am berg bekommen ne entsprechende gutschrift
4. punkt 2 + 3 gelten natürlich auch bergab  
5. rückengeschädigte bekommen pro ausfahrt einen sonderpunkt !
6. treppenfahren gibt punktabzug  

schwierig wirds nur, wenn in der eiseskälte dann der kuli streikt oder die finger beim punkte-notieren abfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja ja, macht ihr mal. das ibc-dimb racing team taunus 1 wp06/07-edition braucht noch opfer




Wenn da ma nicht einer den Fedehandschuh geworfen hat!

Gerd das lassen wir uns nicht bieten, den Weicheiern wirds gezeigt..die brauchen mal nen richtigen Dämpfer. So geht das ja nicht. 

Wie soll unser Team genannt werden. 
Mein Vorschlag: Taunus Dream Team   kurz genannt TDT


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn da ma nicht einer den Fedehandschuh geworfen hat!
> 
> Gerd das lassen wir uns nicht bieten, den Weicheiern wirds gezeigt..die brauchen mal nen richtigen Dämpfer. So geht das ja nicht.
> 
> ...



über regel nummer 5 muß ich doch nochmal nachdenken


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> klar, im winterpokal ist alles erlaubt
> 
> wir könnten ja noch regelen für zufällig gemeinsame wp-ausfahrten aufstellen :
> 
> ...



Für Deine Sonderregeln müßten wir einen eigenen WP veranstalten. Die Regeln für den IBC-WP sehen anders aus: Wenn Du irgendwo wartest, also nicht fährst, bekommst Du für diese Zeit auch keine Punkte und erst recht keine Sonderpunkte!  Der, der (die, die) am längsten fährt bekommt die meisten Punkte! 

Für die fünfte Regel bin ich aber auch!! Das würde uns ein wenig mehr Chancengleichheit gegenüber unseren Jungspunds verschaffen!


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn da ma nicht einer den Fedehandschuh geworfen hat!
> 
> Gerd das lassen wir uns nicht bieten, den Weicheiern wirds gezeigt..die brauchen mal nen richtigen Dämpfer. So geht das ja nicht.
> 
> ...



Jawoll, is recht!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> klar, im winterpokal ist alles erlaubt
> 
> wir könnten ja noch regelen für zufällig gemeinsame wp-ausfahrten aufstellen :
> 
> ...



Zu Punkt 1: Du meinst einen WP abzug. Mit wem hat ich eigentlich den letzten Platten erlebt 

 (fux 2 Pkt. abzug, setzen)
2. Da reicht mein Interlekt nicht aus, versteh ich nicht?
3. Gerd bergauf, ich bergab
5. Da sag ich nichts zu


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 1: Du meinst einen WP abzug. Mit wem hat ich eigentlich den letzten Platten erlebt
> 
> (fux 2 Pkt. abzug, setzen)
> 2. Da reicht mein Interlekt nicht aus, versteh ich nicht?



zu 1 : hmm, mal überlegen  war da was im dunklen   , es wären 3 punkte abzug gewesen  ...

zu 2 : also wenn du 3 min wartest, werden dir 5 min gutgeschrieben und dem anderen abgezogen, immer schön alle 5 min aufgerundet.

die original-wp-regeln sind mir bekannt ...

aber was spricht denn dagegen, ein paar interne regeln aufzustellen, just for fun eben ?
und ausserdem: regeln sind dazu da, um gebrochen zu werden


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 1: Du meinst einen WP abzug. Mit wem hat ich eigentlich den letzten Platten erlebt
> 
> (fux 2 Pkt. abzug, setzen)
> 2. Da reicht mein Interlekt nicht aus, versteh ich nicht?
> ...



Zum Glück warst Du Sonntag nicht dabei und hast mich hochkriechen sehen...   Wenn ich einiger maßen fit bin und es geht nur ums drücken, komme ich für mich zufriedenstellend zurecht. Bin ich aber platt und es geht auch noch technisch bergauf, ...  

Ich will jetzt endlich wissen wie es Dir geht und wenn es per PN ist!


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> zu 1 : hmm, mal überlegen  war da was im dunklen   , es wären 3 punkte abzug gewesen  ...
> 
> zu 2 : also wenn du 3 min wartest, werden dir 5 min gutgeschrieben und dem anderen abgezogen, immer schön alle 5 min aufgerundet.
> 
> ...



Wie war das beim Fluch der Karibik: Das sind doch mehr so Richtlinien...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zum Glück warst Du Sonntag nicht dabei und hast mich hochkriechen sehen...   Wenn ich einiger maßen fit bin und es geht nur ums drücken, komme ich für mich zufriedenstellend zurecht. Bin ich aber platt und es geht auch noch technisch bergauf, ...
> 
> Ich will jetzt endlich wissen wie es Dir geht und wenn es per PN ist!



Es geht relativ gut, die Bewegungsfähigkeit ist wieder einigernmaßen hergestellt. Auch ohne Konsultierung von Studierten. Muß zwar manchmal noch Aua sagen und die in diesem moment ausgeführte Bewegung einfrieren sonst gehts aber einigermaßen. Ich hab heute Nacht auch wieder gut geschlafen und von den Trails in BK geträumt. MI. werd ich wohl wieder Fit sein. Ich würd mich heute schon wieder aufs Bike setzen, zwar keine Treppen aber GA in jedem Fall. Was noch richtig weh tut ist tief Durchatmen, ich bin schon ein Weichei!

Damit ist auch Pkt.5  wieder hinfällig.

@Fux: Folgende Variante möchte ich Vorschlagen Der Gerd fährt mit dem Bike hoch, ich mit dem Auto, oben tauschen wir dann. Ich beginne ab oben, Gerd beendet oben. Würde diese Variante den Regeln entsprechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... aber was spricht denn dagegen, ein paar interne regeln aufzustellen, just for fun eben ?...



gar nix, außer sie verschaffen einen einseitigen Vorteil.


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es geht relativ gut, die Bewegungsfähigkeit ist wieder einigernmaßen hergestellt. Auch ohne Konsultierung von Studierten. Muß zwar manchmal noch Aua sagen und die in diesem moment ausgeführte Bewegung einfrieren sonst gehts aber einigermaßen. Ich hab heute Nacht auch wieder gut geschlafen und von den Trails in BK geträumt. MI. werd ich wohl wieder Fit sein. Ich würd mich heute schon wieder aufs Bike setzen, zwar keine Treppen aber GA in jedem Fall. Was noch richtig weh tut ist tief Durchatmen, ich bin schon ein Weichei!
> ...



Wir sind halt Männer...  Das mit dem beim Atmen spüren, kann nach meiner Erfahrung noch ein paar Tage andauern... Wenn es aber jeden Tag besser wird:


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> gar nix, außer sie verschaffen einen einseitigen Vorteil.



was heißt hier einseitiger vorteil  
die letzten platten hatte ich zu verzeichnen und auch gestern war ich weder der erste oben noch unten  

@lucafabian : schön, dass es wieder aufwärts geht


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Fux: Folgende Variante möchte ich Vorschlagen Der Gerd fährt mit dem Bike hoch, ich mit dem Auto, oben tauschen wir dann. Ich beginne ab oben, Gerd beendet oben. Würde diese Variante den Regeln entsprechen?



wenn das auto den gleichen weg wie das bike nimmt, dann ist es voll ok


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, hatte letzte Woche noch ein anderer Kollege einen Platten. Wg. des zu kurzen Ventils fand sich keine passende Luftpumpe und er mußte sein heisgeliebtes Plastikfahrrad zur Hohemark schieben. Ich möchte aber hier keine Namen nennen. Das soll er mal schön selber tun  
Soweit ich weis hat er jetzt einen Schlauch mit 20 cm Ventilschaft


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, hatte letzte Woche noch ein anderer Kollege einen Platten. Wg. des zu kurzen Ventils fand sich keine passende Luftpumpe und er mußte sein heisgeliebtes Plastikfahrrad zur Hohemark schieben. Ich möchte aber hier keine Namen nennen. Das soll er mal schön selber tun
> Soweit ich weis hat er jetzt einen Schlauch mit 20 cm Ventilschaft



Ach ja, davon hab` ich auch gehört! Ich vernahm allerdings, dass es nicht am zu kurzen Ventil lag, sondern an einer ungeeigneten Pumpe. Denn genau dieser Schlauch in diesem Rad wurde auf der vorherigen Fahrt mit wondermikes Pumpe problemlos befüllt!  Mit dem jetzigen Ventil können aber auch weniger geeignete Pumpen verwendet werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

Du bist auch nie um ne Ausrede verlegen!

Mittag


----------



## m.a.t. (16. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja ja, macht ihr mal. das ibc-dimb racing team taunus 1 wp06/07-edition braucht noch opfer


Falsch, ihr seid die Opfer!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

Fux vielleicht sollten sich unsere Teams verbünden, um M.A.T.s Team mal richitg in die Schranken zu weisen!


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2006)

erst hetzt der kerl hier rum und dann auch noch im awb thread  

eines ist doch klar : es gibt nur einen gemeinsamen feind im wp : *die hanauer*
die bilden bestimmt wieder 3 oder 4 teams. da bleibt für alle ein happen übrig  

*wir bilden eine allianz aus hofheim, ibc taununs und awb*


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> *wir bilden eine allianz aus hofheim...*



 *TDT bitte, TDT, soviel Zeit muß sein!*

Dein Vorschlag könnte von mir sein. Die Hanauer sind stänkerer, die brauchen was aufs Dach, ganz dringend! 

Macht Euch auf was gefasst Ihr Hanauer, Ihr könnt ruhig schon mit dem Zittern anfangen, da müßt Ihr gar nicht auf kälteres Wetter warten!


----------



## m.a.t. (16. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> erst hetzt der kerl hier rum und dann auch noch im awb thread


Alles != AWB kommt auf die Liste. Da gibts keine Ausnahmen.


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Alles != AWB kommt auf die Liste. Da gibts keine Ausnahmen.



  wie jetzt   einer gegen alle  

na denn viel erfolg


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2006)

ok, ihr seid schon wieder (mal) fast ot geworden. bisher sinds also:

arachne
lucafabian
caroka
meinereiner

macht bisher der mitfahrer vier. ich würde noch nen kollegen mitschleppen macht sogar schon fünf.

@der rest: wie schauts denn vielleicht bekommen wir noch ein zweites team aufgestellt.....


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

Vergess mir bloß den Carsten nicht! MTK-Cube


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vergess mir bloß den Carsten nicht! MTK-Cube



Oooooh ja, sonst gibt`s wirklich rote Ohren... (oder Sargnägel!?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

Habt Ihr mal auf das Rannking vom letzten Jahr geschaut. Da sind einige dabei die können eigentlich keinen Job haben. Gerade bei den Eisbären sind ein paar mit mehr als tausend Punkten. Einer kommt sogar aus meiner Heimat. Dieser Loti aus Sprendlingen. Den werd ich übernehmen, vor Ihm herfahren und Reiszwecken streuen  
Ne , jetzt mal im ernst 3000 Punkte sollten erreicht werden, sonst gibts ne Blamage. Das wären bei 5 Leuten  750 pro Person, wobei ich dann nur fürs zusammenzählen zuständig wäre  
Real sind vielleicht 2000 zu erreichen, aber auch die kriegt man nicht geschenkt. Wollen wir nicht lieber statt dessen ein paar Flaschen Wein bei mir Zuhause kippen? Fux wie ist Punktevergabe für ein paar Stunden Wein vernichten?


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habt Ihr mal auf das Rannking vom letzten Jahr geschaut. Da sind einige dabei die können eigentlich keinen Job haben. Gerade bei den Eisbären sind ein paar mit mehr als tausend Punkten. Einer kommt sogar aus meiner Heimat. Dieser Loti aus Sprendlingen. Den werd ich übernehmen, vor Ihm herfahren und Reiszwecken streuen
> Ne , jetzt mal im ernst 3000 Punkte sollten erreicht werden, sonst gibts ne Blamage. Das wären bei 5 Leuten  750 pro Person, wobei ich dann nur fürs zusammenzählen zuständig wäre
> Real sind vielleicht 2000 zu erreichen, aber auch die kriegt man nicht geschenkt. Wollen wir nicht lieber statt dessen ein paar Flaschen Wein bei mir Zuhause kippen? Fux wie ist Punktevergabe für ein paar Stunden Wein vernichten?



Ich fürchte, die Punkte, die Du dann beim Weinwächter verlierst, sind durch keinerlei andere Punkte wieder aufzuholen! Wenn überhaupt, wird es sechs Jahre dauern!  (Wollte sagen: Bin dabei!!!  )


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

Bei 2000 Pkt. wären 5 Std Biken in der Woche angesagt. 

Schaffen wir das?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

Crazy was ist mit Dir und dem Winterpokal?


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei 2000 Pkt. wären 5 Std Biken in der Woche angesagt.
> 
> Schaffen wir das?



Jeder???


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

Soll ichs Dir vorrechen:

2000:5 Personen=400Pkt
400pkt:4 Monate=100Pkt/Monat
100pkt:4Wochen=25Pkt/Woche
25Pkt:4=5 Std/Woche   

versteht das auch ne Spinne?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

Mit 2000 Pkt. ist man letztes Jahr zwischen Platz  50 und 60 angelangt.

Hier schaut mal das Ranking vom AWB Team:http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/team-details.php?t=60


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jeder???



Ich sag doch lieber Wein im Warmen trinken!


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Soll ichs Dir vorrechen:
> 
> 2000:5 Personen=400Pkt
> 400pkt:4 Monate=100Pkt/Monat
> ...


Vielen Dank!  So muß ich es wenigstens nicht nachrechnen...


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mit 2000 Pkt. ist man letztes Jahr zwischen Platz  50 und 60 angelangt.
> 
> Hier schaut mal das Ranking vom AWB Team:http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/team-details.php?t=60


Der Spanier ist das doch bestimmt zu Hause gefahren! Aber mal im Ernst: Fünf Stunden sind doch eigentlich gar nicht so viel. Ich schaue zu Hause mal in meinen Trainingskalender. Derzeit fahre ich etwa vier mal pro Woche länger, d.h. 2-4h mal vier ergibt im Schnitt 12h. Da sollte im Winter doch wenigstens die Hälfte drin sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2006)

so leute, muß mal wieder kurz "on topic" werden. für wp gibts ja andere forenbereiche ...

hatte heute die ehre, meine  nach mainz zu fahren. eigentlich mit ihrem auto, aber sie fand den schlüssel nicht  

also mußte ich mal wieder dran glauben   
nachdem wir die dritte station von vieren erledigt hatten, stiegen wir ins auto ein, ich drehte den schlüssel und nix aber auch gar nix tat sich ! kein stottern, keinerlei motoren- oder anlaßgeräusch   

also hab ich mal den adac angerufen. es wurde von der hotline "innerhalb der nächsten 60 minuten ist jemand da" versprochen  
da nach ca. 75 min immer noch niemand da war  , rief ich nochmals an. mittlerweile war die sonne weg, es wurde dunkel und schweinekalt ...
ich erfuhr nun, dass die rettung unterwegs sei und max. noch 15 min brauche ...
ok, daraus wurden dann auch nochmal 30 minuten, aber dann kam er wirklich, der gelbe engel   

mein auto stand ziemlich blöd in einem parkplatz bergab mit der front zu einem gehweg ... also wurde die kiste erst mal an den haken genommen und rausgezogen (ein batterietest hatte zuvor nicht das gewünschte ergebnis gebracht ...)
dann auf offener straße bergab rollen gelassen und schwupps, war der motor wieder da  
der einzige haken an der sache : irgendwas stimmt mit der zündung nicht, wenn man den motor ausmacht, bleibt die kiste auch aus  

ich habs dann tatsächlich geschafft, ohne abzuwürgen von mainz nach hause zu fahren (der gelbe engel fragte mich, ob ich mir das zutrauen würde  ) und hab ihn dann gleich bei meiner werkstatt abgestellt ...

mal schauen, was nun dabei rauskommt ...

auf jeden fall hab ich für heute die faxen dicke. und komm mir jetzt keiner irgendwie blöd


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2006)

Ähm Herr Fux ich wollt nur mal....besser ich bin ruhig, wer weiß was sonst passiert.


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

@wissefux: Total blöd! Ich hatte das früher öfter mal und mich fast ans Anschieben, bzw. am Berg parken gewöhnt...  Bei mir war`s die Lichtmaschine gewesen. Das hätte man bei Dir allerdings an der Batterie messen können müssen.


----------



## wissefux (16. Oktober 2006)

zu hause kann ich ja am berg parken. aber wehe, wenn vor mir dann noch einer steht. ohne motor kommt man ja doch nicht aus ner parklücke ...
und nicht überall wo man hin muß, gibt es zwangsläufig einen berg, um die hangabtriebskräfte zu nutzen ...

bin mittlerweile für wp regel nummero 7 :
tägliches autoanschieben gibt einen bonuspunkt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2006)

Weiß zwar immer noch nicht so genau was der Winterpokal ist, aber ich denke 5h/Woche Biken bekomme ich grad so irgendwie hin...


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wissefux: Total blöd! Ich hatte das früher öfter mal und mich fast ans Anschieben, bzw. am Berg parken gewöhnt...  Bei mir war`s die Lichtmaschine gewesen. Das hätte man bei Dir allerdings an der Batterie messen können müssen.



Ich tippe mal auf defekte Kohlebürsten. Wo sitzen die gleich ...........Zündung?

Obwohl, da wär ja dann der gelbe Engel draufgekommen. Wollt auch mal wieder was sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2006)

@ all

im SWR3 läuft gerade was über Gentechnik und Monsanto, die Schweine :kotz:


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> im SWR3 läuft gerade was über Gentechnik und Monsanto, die Schweine :kotz:



Grusel!


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2006)

wir sind letztes jahr im team auf platz 89 gelandet.
http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/team-details.php?t=71
ich hatte in der mitte ein ordentliches loch, erst bremse defekt, dann lr defekt, dann krank und schon waren mehrere wochen ohne punkte rum. ich hab mir dieses jahr 300 punkte vorgenommen. ich denke das klappt und wäre fast doppelt soviel wie letztes jahr. das team war aus dem nachbarforum zusammengestellt, leider wohnten die einzelnen member ordentlich weit voneinander weg, da haben wir hoffentlich dieses jahr nen vorteil, einmal in der woche vielleicht ne gemeinsame tour immer am we....da geht was.


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2006)

ist wohl der anlasser, lt. kfz - meister


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2006)

die kohlebürsten sitzen allerdings an der lichtmaschine wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Oktober 2006)

Das hatte ich auch schon mal. Ein echter Krimi:
Wir waren im Herbst 04 bei stürmischem Regen (dunkel, Wind, Regen) mit vollem Gepäck inkl. unserer damals noch zwei Katzen unterwegs zu unserem Feriendomizil in den Niederlanden. So etwa 40 km vor der Ankunft fällt mir auf, daß das Licht (vom Auto) allmählich dunkler wird und die Scheibenwischer immer langsamer werden  . Kurz darauf fing die Ladeskontrollleuchte der Lichtmaschine auch schon sanft zu leuchten an  . Also irgendwas mit der Elektrik -> bloß nicht liegen bleiben bei dem Wetter in fremdem Land -> Strom sparen -> Radio aus, Licht aus (war zum Glück tagsüber, aber wie gesagt dank Unwetter eher dunkel), Scheibe nur noch bei 0-Sicht wischen. 5 km vor dem Haus war dann so gut wie kein Saft mehr in der Batterie (Motor ruckelte beim Scheibe wischen  ) Also die letzten Kilometer ganz ohne Wischen ("Regentropfenlochpeilung"   ) und es hätte fast gereicht! 200 m vor dem Haus ging dann der Motor aus. Ich also raus, meine Freundin lenkt, ich schiebe und werde richtig schön nass. So kamen wir dann kurz vor Dämmerung gerade noch so an und am nöchsten Tag hat uns der freundliche Herr vom ANWB (ist in 30  min da, waren dann über 2h, aber wenigstens freundlich) die Kohlen an der Lichtmaschine gewechselt. Wenigstens war´s nicht teuer.  
Die Moral von der Geschicht: Mensch Fux hast du´n Glück gehabt!


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2006)

also der kfz-meister tippt auf einen defekten anlasser. interessanter weise hatte das mein papa auch neulich bei seinem alten. ist ihm aber in kelkheim passiert und war somit kein größeres problem. da war die zündspule defekt ...
war auch ein vw, nur 1 jahr älter wie meiner ...

wir hatten wirklich glück. im äußersten notfall hätten wir in tina´s mainzer wohnung pennen können. da standen waren wir nämlich gerade. allerdings standen wir auf einen gebührenpflichtigen parkplatz, der uns heute morgen dann sicher 15 euro zusätzlich gekostet hätte.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt, die Bürsten auszutauschen sollte auch noch bezahlbar sein. 
Bei meinem Polo tut sich beim Versuch des Anlassens manchmal auch nix mehr. Zuletzt am Parkplatz Hohemark. Ich hatte aber Glück zwei tatkräftige Helfer zu haben. Hiermit auch nochmal ein Danke an Caro und Gerd. Beim Polo ist das irgendwas im Zündschloß, d.h. neues Zündschloß muß her. Laut Werkstatt ist das ne Polo Krankheit. 
Bisher hatte ich noch nicht die Zeit (das glaub ich doch selbst nicht  ) es instandzusetzen. Der Tag wird kommen an dem der Polo nicht mehr anspringt oder keine freundlichen Helfer in der Nähe sind, dann steh ich da. 
Ich will es aber selbst machen, dann Spar ich zwei Euronen und die kommen dann in die Lupine Spardose. Hoffentlich bereu ich das nicht!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> mensch caro, hätte ja echt nicht gedacht, dass du dich so gut mit autos auskennst !
> der kfz-meister sagte mir vorhin genau das gleiche !
> respekt





wissefux schrieb:


> huch, gibts tatsächlich sowas wie kohlebürsten im auto
> ich hielt das fürn scherz ...
> ....



???


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt, die Bürsten auszutauschen sollte auch noch bezahlbar sein.
> Bei meinem Polo tut sich beim Versuch des Anlassens manchmal auch nix mehr. Zuletzt am Parkplatz Hohemark. Ich hatte aber Glück zwei tatkräftige Helfer zu haben. Hiermit auch nochmal ein Danke an Caro und Gerd. Beim Polo ist das irgendwas im Zündschloß, d.h. neues Zündschloß muß her. Laut Werkstatt ist das ne Polo Krankheit.
> Bisher hatte ich noch nicht die Zeit (das glaub ich doch selbst nicht  ) es instandzusetzen. Der Tag wird kommen an dem der Polo nicht mehr anspringt oder keine freundlichen Helfer in der Nähe sind, dann steh ich da.
> Ich will es aber selbst machen, dann Spar ich zwei Euronen und die kommen dann in die Lupine Spardose. Hoffentlich bereu ich das nicht!



Oje, Du willst es wirklich ausbauen und nach dem Wackler suchen?  Was kostet denn ein neues Zündschloß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2006)

so, schnell noch geändert ...

nehme alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil ...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

@Arachne:
Erst mal vorneweg, ich kann alles! (manchmal) 
Leider hab ich bisher noch nicht die Zeit gefunden zu fragen. Ich bin ja so beschäftigt. 
Ich will ja ein neues Zündschloß kaufen und nur den Austausch selbst vornehmen.
Bei der Gelegenheit ist auch noch folgendes Fällig:
Ölwechsel
alle zugehörigen Filter (3Stück)
Stehbolzenaustausch vom Krümmer, da ist einer abgerissen

Das bringt mich der Lupine schon ein wenig näher...dann noch das Rauchen aufgeben und gibts auch ne Genehmigung von der Prinzessin  Frühestens aber für die nächste dunkle Jahreszeit.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> war ne leicht ironisch gemeinte antwort auf caros post. ich dachte, sie veräppelt mich mit diesen kohlebürsten. hab davon noch nie was gehört ...
> 
> nehme hiermit alles zurück und meine das jetzt wirklich so, wie ich es geschrieben hatte, ganz ohne ironie ...



Wie hat Wikpedia ne Erklärung zu dem gefragten:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlebürste


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne:
> Erst mal vorneweg, ich kann alles! (manchmal)
> ...



Dann mach` mir doch als erstes mal 15° wärmer bitte!  

Morgen AWB?


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie hat Wikpedia ne Erklärung zu dem gefragten:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlebürste



Kohle und Bürste (ist da getrennt) hab` ich schon vor ca. 35 Jahren regelmäßig bei meiner Märklin wechseln müssen.


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie hat Wikpedia ne Erklärung zu dem gefragten:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlebürste



danke  

und wieder was gelernt  

bin irgendwie immer noch fix und alle. bin doch noch nie liegengeblieben  , selbst nach diversen crash-tests immer noch weitergefahren


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kohle und Bürste (ist da getrennt) hab` ich schon vor ca. 35 Jahren regelmäßig bei meiner Märklin wechseln müssen.



hätte ich doch mal eisenbahn statt carrera-bahn spielen sollen  

das pure wissen im die kohlebürsten hätte mich aber wohl gestern auch nicht gerettet


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hätte ich doch mal eisenbahn statt carrera-bahn spielen sollen
> 
> das pure wissen im die kohlebürsten hätte mich aber wohl gestern auch nicht gerettet



ne, mich auch nicht...  

Bin schon diverse Male liegen geblieben...  Blöd waren z.B. eine defekte Kühlwasserzuführung direkt auf dem Frankfurter Kreuz, oder ein Kolbenstecker eine Nacht vor meinem Urlaub.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hätte ich doch mal eisenbahn statt carrera-bahn spielen sollen
> 
> 
> > Die Schleifer an den Carreraautos haben die gleiche Funktion wie die Kohlerbürsten beim Motor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kohle und Bürste (ist da getrennt) hab` ich schon vor ca. 35 Jahren regelmäßig bei meiner Märklin wechseln müssen.



Was uns mal wieder zeigt wie Alt wir sind, vor 35 Jahren, das waren noch Zeiten..


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was uns mal wieder zeigt wie Alt wir sind, vor 35 Jahren, das waren noch Zeiten..



Ja, zu der Zeit konnte ich auch noch alles! Heute kann ich zwar mehr, aber längst nicht mehr alles.


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Oktober 2006)

Ontopic: Fahrt halt mit dem Bike und nicht mit dem Auto. Dann bleibt auch Kohle für die Lupine übrig. Autos kosten nur Geld, Zeit und Nerven. Schlimmer ist nur noch RMV.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Ontopic: Fahrt halt mit dem Bike und nicht mit dem Auto. Dann bleibt auch Kohle für die Lupine übrig. Autos kosten nur Geld, Zeit und Nerven. Schlimmer ist nur noch RMV.
> ciao, matthias



Was die Lupine braucht auch Kohle (-bürsten)???


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, zu der Zeit konnte ich auch noch alles! Heute kann ich zwar mehr, aber längst nicht mehr alles.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Oktober 2006)

bombenwetter...vielleicht sollte ich doch mal schnell auf den feldberg eiern...hmmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (17. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, zu der Zeit konnte ich auch noch alles! Heute kann ich zwar mehr, aber längst nicht mehr alles.



Bei mir ist es kurz vor den 40 so: Ich kann zwar noch alles, aber leider nicht mehr immer. 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei meinem Polo tut sich beim Versuch des Anlassens manchmal auch nix mehr. ..... Laut Werkstatt ist das ne Polo Krankheit.



Hatte vor 20 Jahren auch mal 'nen Polo. Als der mal regelmässig nicht ansprang, hab ich immer auf Tramper oder sonstige Mitfahrer gelauert, damit ich jederzeit jemanden zum Anschieben hab.

_Zitat: Was die Lupine braucht auch Kohle (-bürsten)???  _
Da wären wir ja wieder bei den Fackeln. Von wegen hochtechnisches Produkt.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Grad eben hat sich MTK-Cube bei uns gerächt. Mein Telefon klingelte und was glaubt Ihr wer dran war, der Carsten wars. Aus 1500m Höhe direkt vom Berg, den er jetzt gleich auf tollen Trails runterkacheln wird  
Falls am Chiemsee Überschwemmung sein sollte hat er beim Aufstieg zuviel geschwitzt. 850Hm auf 10km. Puh, ist doch schon einiges.

Ich soll euch alle schön Grüßen, Carsten will heute Abend im Forum sein.


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Grad eben hat sich MTK-Cube bei uns gerächt. Mein Telefon klingelte und was glaubt Ihr wer dran war, der Carsten wars. Aus 1500m Höhe direkt vom Berg, den er jetzt gleich auf tollen Trails runterkacheln wird
> Falls am Chiemsee Überschwemmung sein sollte hat er beim Aufstieg zuviel geschwitzt. 850Hm auf 10km. Puh, ist doch schon einiges.
> 
> Ich soll euch alle schön Grüßen, Carsten will heute Abend im Forum sein.



Ich dachte, er hätte sich schon gerächt und an Deiner BWS manipuliert!? 

Danke für die Grüße!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Bws?


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bws?



Brust-Wirbelsäule.

EDIT: Was macht die Rekonvaleszenz? Morgen AWB?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich denk schon, bisher spricht nichts dagegen!


----------



## arkonis (17. Oktober 2006)

so ich war ja etwas abwessend in letzter Zeit.
Das hat natürlich einen Grund und der lautet ich habe mir ein neues Bike zusammengebastelt. , jetzt ist es fertig  bis auf die einstellung der Gangschaltung fährt es sich richtig toll  

hier ein paar fotos

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14360


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> so ich war ja etwas abwessend in letzter Zeit.
> Das hat natürlich einen Grund und der lautet ich habe mir ein neues Bike zusammengebastelt. , jetzt ist es fertig  bis auf die einstellung der Gangschaltung fährt es sich richtig toll
> 
> hier ein paar fotos
> ...



Gescheite Marke!  

Was heißt gebastelt? Hast Du Dir echt den Rahmen solo geholt? Wieso Felgenbremse?


----------



## arkonis (17. Oktober 2006)

job rahmen solo und die teile günstig gebraucht oder neu zusammengeschnort oder vom alten bike übernommen


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> so ich war ja etwas abwessend in letzter Zeit.
> Das hat natürlich einen Grund und der lautet ich habe mir ein neues Bike zusammengebastelt. , jetzt ist es fertig  bis auf die einstellung der Gangschaltung fährt es sich richtig toll
> 
> hier ein paar fotos
> ...



   
Das ist aber nicht der ursprünglich ausgesuchte Rahmen. 
Sag mal was über den Federweg usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (17. Oktober 2006)

aber du hast du doch auch trek, sieht bei die Seilführung so aus http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/304142/cat/14360

und schabt am Rahmen


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> aber du hast du doch auch trek, sieht bei die Seilführung so aus http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/304142/cat/14360
> 
> und schabt am Rahmen



scharfes Gras...

Ich fürchte, Du bist schon ewig nicht mehr mit uns gefahren...

Memory: was gehört zusammen: Arachne, Lucafabian, Rotwild, Trek?


----------



## arkonis (17. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> scharfes Gras...
> 
> Ich fürchte, Du bist schon ewig nicht mehr mit uns gefahren...
> 
> Memory: was gehört zusammen: Arachne, Lucafabian, Rotwild, Trek?



gras  sowas wie büchsen


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

@Arachne: Manchmal überforderst Du mich interlektuell, da kann ich Dir einfach nicht mehr folgen. Das ist fast wie bei Bergauffahren.


----------



## arkonis (17. Oktober 2006)

achso er meint meine Plantage  
ist aber kein cannabies, falls du das meinst


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: Manchmal überforderst Du mich interlektuell, da kann ich Dir einfach nicht mehr folgen. Das ist fast wie bei Bergauffahren.



Wenn ich damit nicht einen beweiskräftigen Beleg produzieren würde, würde ich Dir mal ein Bild meines Büros schicken. Dieses ist nur mit dem Vorhandensein abstrakter Auffassunggabe beherrschbar!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> achso er meint meine Plantage
> ist aber kein cannabies, falls du das meinst



ja, ne, ich meinte, die Zugführung ist zu unscharf auf dem Bild, als das ich eine Reibungsstelle erkennen könnte.


----------



## arkonis (17. Oktober 2006)

achso das Bild war unscharf
mensch sag das doch gleich  
hier ein anderes
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/304140


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Sieht aus als wäre der Rahmen schon eingeschnitten, das ist doch hoffentlich nicht so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: Manchmal überforderst Du mich interlektuell, da kann ich Dir einfach nicht mehr folgen. Das ist fast wie bei Bergauffahren.


ich war überzeugt, dass arkonis mit folgendem Beitrag Dir antwortete:


arkonis schrieb:


> aber du hast du doch auch trek, sieht bei die Seilführung so aus http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/304142/cat/14360
> 
> und schabt am Rahmen



deshalb der Memory-Hinweis. Jetzt bin ich aber doch verunsichert...

@arkonis: wem hattest Du auf welchen Beitrag damit geantwortet?


----------



## arkonis (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sieht aus als wäre der Rahmen schon eingeschnitten, das ist doch hoffentlich nicht so?



also arachne = Trek ist doch klar.
Lucafabian war ein paar sekunden schneller, deshalb

nein der Rahmen ist nicht eingeschnitten, da ist extra eine führung eingelassen.
Die frage ist ob ich hätte einen Sram Umwerfer einbauen müssen


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> also arachne = Trek ist doch klar.
> Lucafabian war ein paar sekunden schneller, deshalb
> 
> nein der Rahmen ist nicht eingeschnitten, da ist extra eine führung eingelassen.
> Die frage ist ob ich hätte einen Sram Umwerfer einbauen müssen



Ich habe einen Shimano XT-Umwerfer und da sieht es so aus:





EDIT: magst Du ein anderes Detailbild?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Was ist jetzt eigenlich aus dem Gras geworden?


----------



## arkonis (17. Oktober 2006)

sieht änlich aus wie bei mir, danke dir.
ich habe auch mal bei anderen im Fotoalbum rescherche gemacht, scheint richtig so zu sein.


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Oktober 2006)

Ist diese Seilzugführung ernst gemeint? Das sieht doch vollkommen russisch aus.
Von diesen Kombipedalen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur abraten, das ist nix halbes und nix ganzes.
ciao, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigenlich aus dem Gras geworden?



Wieso hatte arkonis sich sofort gewehrt??


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Ist diese Seilzugführung ernst gemeint? Das sieht doch vollkommen russisch aus....



Ist wohl ernst gemeint, orginal Trek, USA.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Von diesen Kombipedalen kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nur abraten, das ist nix halbes und nix ganzes.
> ciao, matthias



Ich find Kombipedale gar nicht schlecht. 
Bei Anspruchsvollen Bergabfahrten ist man immer froh, wenn bei der Erstbezwingung nicht eingeklickt gefahren werden muß.


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich find Kombipedale gar nicht schlecht.
> Bei Anspruchsvollen Bergabfahrten ist man immer froh wenn bei der Erstbezwingung nicht eingeklickt gefahren werden muß.



Dazu kann ich nur immer wieder sagen: Ich könnte gar nicht ohne fahren, würde mich total unsicher fühlen!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Üb mal Wheelis, dann reden wir nochmal drüber...

Egal ob normale oder Nosewheelis.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Sei aber Vorsichtig, das tut weh, nicht nur ein bischen sondern ganz doll


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Apropopo, wollen wir nicht mal ein Fahrtrainig machen. Ein eigenes, mit Buch und sonstigen Tipps. Ich stell mir das ganz lustig vor.


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Üb mal Wheelis, dann reden wir nochmal drüber...
> 
> Egal ob normale oder Nosewheelis.



Du meinst wohl, eine Trainingspause wegen aufgedotztem Steißbein würde mir gut tun?!  

wieso gibt es aufdotzen weder im Duden noch im Encarta???  Müßte doch zumindest mal gebräuchliche Umgangssprache sein!?


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Oktober 2006)

Das Problem bei den Kombipedalen ist:
- nie ist die Seite oben, die man gerade braucht
- veralteter Klickmechanismus (auf den neuen Shimano-Pedale hat man einen besseren Stand)
- billigste Lagerungen
- das Gelumpe ist sackschwer
mittlerweile fahr ich auch an meinem Stadtbike die einfachsten Klickpedale (PDM 520) von ShimaNo, ist einfach besser.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Apropopo, wollen wir nicht mal ein Fahrtrainig machen. Ein eigenes, mit Buch und sonstigen Tipps. Ich stell mir das ganz lustig vor.



Mit einem Buch kann ich dienen: Ich habe das vom DAV. Ich finde es sehr gut, habe aber noch nicht bewußt die Übungen praktiziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (17. Oktober 2006)

so ich mach mal ne kleine Arkonis-Runde


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Kombipedalen ist:
> - nie ist die Seite oben, die man gerade braucht
> - veralteter Klickmechanismus (auf den neuen Shimano-Pedale hat man einen besseren Stand)
> - billigste Lagerungen
> ...



Naja, den Umstieg von den zugezogenen Riemenkörbchen zu den Klickies fand ich sicherheitsförderlich und einfach. Wenn Du aber gewohnt bist ganz ohne zu fahren, kann ich eingeklickt eine gewisse Verunsicherung schon verstehen.

Lucafabians Hinweis auf den Wheely paßt auch. Würde ich ungerne eingeklickt erlernen.... Ok, ist für mich aber keineswegs ein Argument solche Kombipedale drauf zu machen. Bin mal ein Rad gefahren mit beidseitig kombiniertem Klickie mit Bärentatze. Dann eher sowas.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit einem Buch kann ich dienen: Ich habe das vom DAV. Ich finde es sehr gut, habe aber noch nicht bewußt die Übungen praktiziert.




Hans Rey ist der einzig ware, DAV ....pah


Wann wollen wir üben?


Wer macht mit?


Wo wollen wir üben?


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hans Rey ist der einzig ware, DAV ....pah
> 
> 
> Wann wollen wir üben?
> ...



steht da nicht noch ein Schanzentermin an? Vielleicht in diesem Rahmen?!


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2006)

nochmal kurz zurück zu meinem auto :
für 280 euro springt es wieder brav an.
das wars dann aber wohl, mit der neuen absenkbaren und vom lenker fernbedienbaren sattelstütze    

ach ja, und den schlüssel vom neueren auto habe ich natürlich genau an dem ort gefunden, an dem wir zu zweit am meisten geschaut hatten. irgendwie typisch  
aber was solls, wäre mein anlasser halt wann anders verreckt ...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> nochmal kurz zurück zu meinem auto :
> für 280 euro springt es wieder brav an.
> das wars dann aber wohl, mit der neuen absenkbaren und vom lenker fernbedienbaren sattelstütze
> 
> ...




Da haben sie aber nicht nur die Bürsten getauscht, sondern den ganzen Anlasser.

Schade um die Sattelstütze, mein Beileid hast Du

Was sagst Du zu nem Fahrtechniktraining?


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...das wars dann aber wohl, mit der neuen absenkbaren und vom lenker fernbedienbaren sattelstütze    ...



Was kostet denn sowas? Gibt es da verschiedene? oder sollte ich da jetzt lieber nicht nachfragen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Oktober 2006)

War mal was in der Bike oder MB - um die 200


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt verschiedene und die Kosten je nach Ausstattung, d.h. am Sattel versenkbar bzw. vom Lenker aus versenkbar, zwischen 200 und knappen 300 Eus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

*Wann findet das Training statt?*


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

*Wann?*


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

*Hallo*


----------



## arkonis (17. Oktober 2006)

um was gehts?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Fahrtechniktraining!

Inklusive Sprunschanze von Crazy


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fahrtechniktraining!
> 
> Inklusive Sprunschanze von Crazy



Sonntag? Prinzipiell wäre auch Freitag möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene und die Kosten je nach Ausstattung, d.h. am Sattel versenkbar bzw. vom Lenker aus versenkbar, zwischen 200 und knappen 300 Eus



genau so ist es. ohne fernbedienung 200 euro, mit 250-280 euro  
gerade in der aktuellen bike getestet. alle modelle mit super ...

FUEL fährt so ein teil und ist begeistert. ich hatte mir sowas für mein hardtail überlegt, aber jetzt muß ich das irgendwie aus meinem kopf löschen  

ich hab nen neuen anlasser bekommen. lt. wikipedia verschleissen da ja auch andere teile. also nach 9 jahren sicher die beste lösung ...

wann, was, wo, wer gegen wen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Oktober 2006)

Mir egal, - ich wills nur wissen  

...

aber nicht am Samstag - da will ich endlich mal meinen Canyon-Schuppen fertig bekommen


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2006)

Freitag solls regnen, wenns Wetter einigemaßen ertragbar ist können wir aber trotzdem.
Was bauchen wir, was wollen wir üben?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Oktober 2006)

Na - erst mal geht der Gerd die Gensbergspanne (diese endloslange Treppe) vorfahren und ich renne mit der Digi nebenher  Und dann werden wir wohl noch ein paar Treppen mitnehmen 
Dann gehts weiter nach Lenzhahn zu der Rampe.
Üben? Naja, der Manual klappt noch nicht so gut - und das Balancieren auf der Stelle.


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> das wars dann aber wohl, mit der neuen absenkbaren und vom lenker fernbedienbaren sattelstütze


Ich würde sagen: du hast heute Geld gespart. So einen Zinnober hast du doch nicht wirklich nötig.
Edit: Ne Billigvariante gabs Anfang der 90er, da hat man sich einfach so ne Feder an Sattelklemme und Sattelstütze rangeschraubt. Schwer zu erklären, mal schauen ob ich irgendwo ein Bild finde.


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2006)

na ja, gespart hab ich nix. das geld ging halt anderweitig drauf ...

aber wahrscheinlich haste recht. das meiste kommt man auch ohne sattel unten runter. man hat auf jeden fall mit sattel oben den größeren kick beim downhill  

wäre halt für so manchen marathon net schlecht, wo man die downhills meist gar nicht kennt. kritisch wirds meistens dann, wenn man sehr langsame fahrer vor sich hat und man im schnecken tempo nen steilhang runter muß. das wäre dann mit abgesenkter stütze viel entspannter, aber die zeit zum manuellen runterstellen nimmt sich ja keiner im rennen ...


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Oktober 2006)

beim _Marathon_?  Zum Treppenschreddern könnte ich mir das ja vielleicht noch praktisch vorstellen. Aber Marathon? Da musste doch bergab nur den Lenker festhalten und darfst die Bremsen nicht ziehen? Machst du das anders (wie ich leider als Feigling auch) gibts eh noch genug Potential 
Ausserdem möchte ich nicht wissen, was so ne Sattelstütze mit Fernbedienung wiegt. Ist ja auch wieder ein Teil, was dann im ungünstigsten Moment kaputtgeht.
Waren das genug Argumente dagegen, dass du ruhig schlafen kannst?
ciao, matthias


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> beim _Marathon_?  Zum Treppenschreddern könnte ich mir das ja vielleicht noch praktisch vorstellen. Aber Marathon? Da musste doch bergab nur den Lenker festhalten und darfst die Bremsen nicht ziehen? Machst du das anders (wie ich leider als Feigling auch) gibts eh noch genug Potential
> Ausserdem möchte ich nicht wissen, was so ne Sattelstütze mit Fernbedienung wiegt. Ist ja auch wieder ein Teil, was dann im ungünstigsten Moment kaputtgeht.
> Waren das genug Argumente dagegen, dass du ruhig schlafen kannst?
> ciao, matthias



Habe vor einigen Wochen eine Vorliebe für Treppen entwickelt und noch keine gefunden, für die ich sowas gebraucht hätte.  Ist sicherlich sehr viel Gewohnheit und abhängig davon, was für Hosen Du trägst.


----------



## wissefux (17. Oktober 2006)

nee  

im bike test haben sie herausgefunden, dass der tester (ein xc-profi) trotz etwa 300 g mehrgewicht auf einem xc-mäßigen rundkurs zeit gutgemacht hat.
er hat zwar im uphill ein wenig zeit verloren, diese aber dafür im downhill mit der abgesenkten stütze mehr als wett gemacht.
klarer zeitgewinn durch optimalere downhillpostition auf dem bike.

und mit der lenkerfernbedienung läßt sich die sache auch kurzfristig mitten im downhill aktivieren, ohne den lenker loszulassen ...

guck dir die sache mal beim fuel bei nächster gelegenheit an ...

so, ich geh jetzt trotzdem pennen, auch wenns ne unruhige, schlaflose, albtraumgeplagte nacht wird ...


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Oktober 2006)

300gr mehr?  Komm damit bloss nicht in die Nähe von meiner Gurke 
Ja wie geil ein Bike-Test   Die schreiben eh nur Schrott (siehe _Lang_zeittests)! Schade um das Papier und die schönen Fotos. Ach shit, ich reg mich schon wieder sinnlos auf.  
Und was so n XC-Profi bergauf wie bergab zusammenfährt, da ham wir als Hobbywanzen (leider) nun gar nix mit zu tun. Dann müsstest du ja auch 2fach und ne voll aufgepumpte SID fahren?
Gute Nacht,  matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Und was so n XC-Profi bergauf wie bergab zusammenfährt, da ham wir als Hobbywanzen (leider) nun gar nix mit zu tun. Dann müsstest du ja auch 2fach und ne voll aufgepumpte SID fahren?


Der Fux ist da sogar ganz extrem und fährt meist nur ein einziges Kettenblatt vorn!  
Nee, mal im Ernst, dieser Vergleich aus der bike oder MB (wiß nicht, hab´s aber auch gelesen) ist für uns "Normalmenschen" ziemlich für die Füße. Ein CC-Rennfahrer sitzt extrem gestreckt auf seiner Rennfeile und wenn man so gestreckt sitzt, dann hat man logischerweise nicht die Reichweite, um weit genug hinter den Sattel zu kommen, um den Schwerpunkt effizient zu verschieben. Für uns "Tourer" oder "Marathonisti" mit weniger extremer Sitzposition bleibt doch auch so genug Bewegungsfreiraum, um die meisten Sachen zu bewältigen und auf den Marathons doch sowieso. Desto weiter man die Po nämlich hinter den Sattel bekomt, desto tiefer kann man auch insgesamt auf dem Bike gehen und kommt damit mit dem Körperschwerpunkt deutlich tiefer als der CC-Racer im Test. Daher bleib ich bei der Meinung, daß sowas nur was für Enduristen ist und an einem normalen, vortriebsorientierten Bike nichts verloren hat.


----------



## wondermike (17. Oktober 2006)

Bei mir ist so eine versenkbare Stütze für nächstes Jahr fest eingeplant. Beim Pfadfinder kommt es auf die 300 Grämmchen auch nicht mehr an. Und wenigstens kuckt mich dann der Kater nicht mehr missbilligend an, wenn ich mal anhalten will und den Sattel runtermachen...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Oktober 2006)

Du machst ja nicht nur den Sattel runter, sondern baust ja gleich das ganze Rad um.


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Oktober 2006)

Endlich die letzten 13 Seiten durchgeklickt, puhhhh. 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vergess mir bloß den Carsten nicht! MTK-Cube





Arachne schrieb:


> Oooooh ja, sonst gibt`s wirklich rote Ohren... (oder Sargnägel!?)


RICHTICH..... 
Da bin ich dabei; mit einer Flughafenrunde sollte da so einiges machbar sein....



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Grad eben hat sich MTK-Cube bei uns gerächt. Mein Telefon klingelte und was glaubt Ihr wer dran war, der Carsten wars. Aus 1500m Höhe direkt vom Berg, den er jetzt gleich auf tollen Trails runterkacheln wird
> Falls am Chiemsee Überschwemmung sein sollte hat er beim Aufstieg zuviel geschwitzt. 850Hm auf 10km. Puh, ist doch schon einiges.
> 
> Ich soll euch alle schön Grüßen, Carsten will heute Abend im Forum sein.


Jaaaaa, hallo erstmal .... schöne Grüße von hier, wo ab 12:00 die Sonne und ich um die Wette gest haben. Die Trails danach waren so ne Sache; erst sah es suppi aus und auch hat Spaß gemacht, danach eher so S3-S5 mäßig  d.h. bergab "wandern" (schade um die verschwendeten hm). Später gab es aber von 1.000 bis auf ca. 550 noch ein paar schöne Trails oder besser Almwiesenwege. Bilder demnächst.

@Lucafabian: Auch wenn's schon a bisserl her ist; das mit Deinem Leiden und BK tut mir einerseits leid für Dich, andererseits .... bist Du (und vllt. auch Arachne und alle nichtgenannten) wenigstens noch heiß drauf, in BK noch zu biken


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2006)

@MTK-Cube: Vielen Dank für die Grüße von da!  Freue mich schon auf die Bilder!

Bzgl. Winterpokal: Es zählet nur die gefahrene Zeit.

Wäre ich letztes Wochenende in Bk biken gewesen, wäre ich nicht weniger heiß darauf es demnächst wieder zu tun, wie jetzt auch!


----------



## m.a.t. (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich sehe, gestern abend hab ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt: Sattel runter ist nur was für Pussies!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Ich sehe, gestern abend hab ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt: Sattel runter ist nur was für Pussies!


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2006)

mensch, was für ne nacht. ständig hab ich von "auf und nieder" geträumt ...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2006)

@m.a.t.
was bedeutet eigentlich das S0 im SO-Bergabschieber, und wenn Du nur Bergab schiebst, bist Du dann eigenmtlich kompetent?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (18. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt ja mit der MB und Bike 2 monatliche Blätter, die trotz Inkompetenz 100.000 Stück an den Mann bringen. Wieso sollte mich da Inkompetenz vom Posten abhalten. 
achso, natürlich ist damit S-null gemeint im Sinne der Singletrailskala.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Es gibt ja mit der MB und Bike 2 monatliche Blätter, die trotz Inkompetenz 100.000 Stück an den Mann bringen. Wieso sollte mich da Inkompetenz vom Posten abhalten.



Da läßt sich nix gegen sagen


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da läßt sich nix gegen sagen


Schaff was ... statt zu posten und laß mich in Ruhe Urlaub machen; ich kann doch nicht den ganzen Tag bei Sonnenschein hier am PC hocken, nur damit ich abends ned wieder zich Seiten lesen muß ....


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2006)

@MTK-Cube: Sag mal kann es sein das Du heute um die Mittagszeit rum online warst. Ich denk Du bist biken. He nicht faulenzen. Sie zu das die Berge um Dich rum alle bezwungen werden und mach schöne Fotos!

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: Sag mal kann es sein das Du heute um die Mittagszeit rum online warst. Ich denk Du bist biken. He nicht faulenzen. Sie zu das die Berge um Dich rum alle bezwungen werden und mach schöne Fotos!
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


Heute ist Auszeit- und Kindertag. Morgen werde ich mal Stiftung Warentest spielen und eine Strecke mit dem E*** nachfahren, die ich mir zu Hause runtergeladen hatte (35km, 1350 hm). Bis demnächst (oder später noch ).


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Wieso sollte mich da Inkompetenz vom Posten abhalten.


Mich hält meine Inkompetenz auch nicht vom posten ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Mich hält meine Inkompetenz auch nicht vom posten ab.



Inkompetenz? In welchem Bereich?  Ich erinnere mich da beispielsweise an äußerst kompetente on topic Beiträge im Bereich Milch, Milchverpackungen, ...


----------



## Bergwelle (19. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Inkompetenz? In welchem Bereich?  Ich erinnere mich da beispielsweise an äußerst kompetente on topic Beiträge im Bereich Milch, Milchverpackungen, ...




Genau  
.... Caro hat bestimmt auch ein paar gute Tipps für die Reparatur von Deinem Getriebe am Auto.  Damit es nicht irgendwann heißt:  "Vorwärts immer, rückwärts nimmer! "


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Genau
> .... Caro hat bestimmt auch ein paar gute Tipps für die Reparatur von Deinem Getriebe am Auto.  Damit es nicht irgendwann heißt:  "Vorwärts immer, rückwärts nimmer! "



Stimmt, die Kohlebürsten!  

@caroka: Du Caro, ich bekomme bei meinem älteren Passat den Rückwärtsgang nicht mehr rein!    Wann reparieren wir das?  An was kann das überhaupt liegen???


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2006)

Syncronringe abgenutzt oder was am Schaltgestänge


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Syncronringe abgenutzt oder was am Schaltgestänge



Der erste mag auch nicht mehr recht reingehen. Erst wenn ich die Kupplung mal kurz kommen lasse, findet auch der Schalthebel in seine Position. Hast Du an sowas schon selbst rumgebastelt? Kann man das selbst machen?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2006)

Da ich eine Triumph in der Garage hab, hab ich schon alles repariert. Sogar die Synchronringe im Getriebe. Getriebe zerleg ich aber nur vom Triumph. Wenns mir dem Schaltgestänge zu tun hat könne wir mal schauen, das sollte man so hinbekommen.


----------



## caroka (19. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Kohlebürsten!
> 
> @caroka: Du Caro, ich bekomme bei meinem älteren Passat den Rückwärtsgang nicht mehr rein!    Wann reparieren wir das?  An was kann das überhaupt liegen???


Wollen wir uns wieder verabreden, um mit dem Vorschlaghammer......... 
Ich denke, da ist es besser sich Luca anzuvertrauen.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2006)

mein Chef 

 Ich


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wollen wir uns wieder verabreden, um mit dem Vorschlaghammer.........
> Ich denke, da ist es besser sich Luca anzuvertrauen.



ok, - irgendwo hier...... - AAH, DA!  mein Edding. Ich schreibe einfach Triumph auf meinen Passat. Merkt der nie!!!    

Obwohl, - das mit dem Vorschlaghammer war ja auch ganz nett.  Wie wir dann verschwitzt gemeinsam ...


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mein Chef
> 
> Ich



Oje, was ist den nun schon wieder passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab Ihn erschlagen, zumindest virtuell.

Dauert nicht mehr lange und ich machs auch richtig. Bin noch am Abwägen ob die damit verbunden Bezahlung in Relation zum Nutzen steht. Noch ne 3/4 Std, wenn bis dahin nichts passiert ist hat er Glück gehabt.


----------



## Bergwelle (19. Oktober 2006)

Caro und Luca haben offenbar noch Kraft-Reserven ... ihr hättet gestern mal lieber mitfahren sollen. 
Ich kann meinem Chef heute leider nichts antun - weil er Urlaub hat    .
Dafür bin ich fast allein im Büro und es ist keiner da, mit dem man mal einen Kaffee trinken kann


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2006)

Seh froh das keier da ist, dann kann Dich auch keiner Ärgern..


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Seh froh das keier da ist, dann kann Dich auch keiner Ärgern..



Und Du sei froh, dass Du mit uns wenigstens nette Radfahrer kennst!  frag MTK-Cube...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2006)

@Arachne
Morgen klappt bei mir schon wieder nicht, es sein denn Du bist um 10:30 Uhr an der Hohemark. Nachmittags steht bei mir ne Geburtstagsfeier an.
Um 10:00 ist Treffen bei mir dann sind wir um 10:30 an der Hohemark und wollen bis ca. 14:00 biken

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne
> Morgen klappt bei mir schon wieder nicht, es sein denn Du bist um 10:30 Uhr an der Hohemark. Nachmittags steht bei mir ne Geburtstagsfeier an.
> Um 10:00 ist Treffen bei mir dann sind wir um 10:30 an der Hohemark und wollen bis ca. 14:00 biken
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



Wünsche euch morgen besseres Wetter, als heute in Wiesbaden war! Heute Morgen schien im Taunus immerhin die Sonne. Kann mir morgen nicht frei nehmen. Darf unseren neusten Azubinen etwas über Server, Netzwerke, Sicherungs- und Speichersysteme erzählen...

Ich könnte aber meinen Triumph am Parkplatz abstellen. Dann könntest Du nochmal kurz vor eurer Abfahrt das Getriebe auseinander nehmen!


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2006)

das machst du doch aber gerne, erst über server und netzwerkrempel und dann über milch und deren verpackungsarten.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2006)

Gerd der Maggo hat Dich durchschaut!


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> das machst du doch aber gerne, erst über server und netzwerkrempel und dann über milch und deren verpackungsarten.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd der Maggo hat Dich durchschaut!



Bin ein offenes Buch für euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich morgen nicht den Foto vergesse, mach ich das austehende Bild von der Kindertreppe (Vic.Trail.Treppe)  

Wo bleibt eigentlich Carstens heutiger Bericht?


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen nicht den Foto vergesse, mach ich das austehende Bild von der Kindertreppe (Vic.Trail.Treppe)
> 
> Wo bleibt eigentlich Carstens heutiger Bericht?



Deine Bilder kenne ich... Ich will ein Video!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2006)

Was meist Du damit? Meinst Du ich könnte lügen? Du hast also kein Vetrauen zu mir, das ist ne schlechte Basis.
Mal schauen was wir da machen können.

Du bist die Treppe doch selbst noch nicht gefahren, oder hast Du Beweise? Natürlich zählt nur der Video, soweit ich weiß hast Du da verschiedene Tricks für Fotos in letzter Zeit gelernt!


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2006)

Mittwoch bei Dunkelheit war ein wenig grenzwertig. Hat sich am Ende einen Moment wie ein Nose-Wheely angefühlt...   

Kann man nach sowas süchtig werden? Sind bei dem Adrenalin auch Endorphine bei???


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mittwoch bei Dunkelheit war ein wenig grenzwertig. Hat sich am Ende einen Moment wie ein Nose-Wheely angefühlt...
> 
> Kann man nach sowas süchtig werden? Sind bei dem Adrenalin auch Endorphine bei???



Nach dem Adrenalin kommt bei Erfolg immer Endorphin ansonsten ein dickes Aua. . 
Süchtig werden kann man bestimmt auch. Ich sehs ja an mir. Ich würd es vielleicht Erfolgssüchtig nennen. 
Im übrigen überleg ich mir ein Einrad zu kaufen. Ein Trailbike wäre auch nicht zu verachten, aber vielleicht bin ich doch zu alt dazu. Wenn ich mal einen mit nem Trailbike sehe will ich mal drauf fahren. Hab hier irgendwo gelesen das die Jungs am Felsenmeer üben. Wir solllten mal da hin.

Das Einrad wird in jedem Fall gekauft, ich versprech mir da einiges für die Koordination. Wheele und Manual sollten dann doch ein Kinderspiel sein?


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2006)

wheelies mit nem einrad fahren iss echt nicht schwer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Oktober 2006)

Servus mitternand


Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....Wo bleibt eigentlich Carstens heutiger Bericht?


i wa noch im Endorrrrrfinrausch gestern, des konn i eich sog'n. Des wor des geilste wos i olleweil g'fahrn bin (44km, 1540 hm) von derer halbe zwelfe bis ung'fär ochtzehn Uhre. Dogegen wor ed Kampenwand longweilig.
Erst hob i g'docht, jo die viele Almwies'n sind ja ganz schee aber wo sans die Trails ?
Des letzte Viertel wor donn nur noch trailig, i könnt grod noch a mol rauf (gib'ts sogar eine Seilbahn naufi).
Alle noaslong mußt i Foto's schießan, desdwegen hats (auch) so long g'dauert. Zum Schluß noch a mol 3 km Trail am Berghang entlong oberhalb Aschau und finalig im halbdunkeln durch an Wald (do wars ganz dunkel g'worn) auf'n Bachtrail mit derer Brocken des wor fei a spasserl kon i eich sog'n. Ohne Licht hob i mir des zum Schluß nur ind Pussiestellung g'traud.
Foto's kemma ab Sonntog vllt ; oder mir moch mol a Zäsch'n im Bikepoark Kelkhoam, danach a nettä obend bei mir inkl. Foto schaun (vllt besorg i aus der Firma en Biemä oder wie dös neumodisch Zeugs hoast).
Fuert's Euch bis olleweil


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

Rüge Carsten. um diese Uhrzeit beginne Sätze mit Guten Morgen...


EDIT: Jetzt nachdem ichs gelesen hab, Servus miteinand wäre auch O.K.


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Oktober 2006)

Gibs eigentlich schon/noch was zu Bad Kreuznach zu sogg'n ? Pack mer des dies Jahr vllt noch a mol ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Oktober 2006)

Moin, moin,
pass aber auf das um diese Uhrzeit keine Zahnpaste auf Deine Tastatur kommt , sonst klemmt's irgendwann und wisch den Bildschirm ab, wenn Spritzer ... lassen wir die Details.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

Ei wieso is ma ind Ferie um die Zeit scho am PCel?


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei wieso is ma ind Ferie um die Zeit scho am PCel?


i bin scho um viere dreissig woch woan und konnt ni mer eischloffe. Do bin i hold an'd PC'le und hab schaue wolln, wos i olleweil verpasst hob.
Und Stillhalten konnt i a ned auf Deinen Kommentar. Jetzt geh i es Fraule wecken....


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

So,so da schau her. Da stimmt aber auch was nicht mit Deinen Schlafgewohnheiten, oder habn wir gestern den guten Roten zu ausgiebig gekostet?
Hättest ne Lupine, wär der erste Berg schon bezwungen.
Ich bereite mich grad auf den Feldi vor. Sehr ausgiebig. Werd um 10:00 abgeholt. Dann las ichs krachen. Mal schauen wie mein Kollege sich anstellt. Ich werd ihm beim runterfahren nicht schonen. 

Hast Du heute noch ne Tour vor, oder ist wieder Familyday?
Muß mir mal nen Kaffe schnappen, villeicht auch was um die Zahnpasta von der Tastatur zu wischen


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2006)

aaaspruch, mir sinn da in hesse, gelle !


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

Du hast doch ach schon wider 1.40 Std. hinner Dir. Isch bewunner Dich dadewesche. So früh uufstehe, dmit hät isch a problem.


----------



## wissefux (20. Oktober 2006)

is gar net so schlimm, mitm uffstehe am morsche ...

bleed war nur, dass es afange hat zu schiffe, als ich uffm drahtesel unnerwegs war.
da bin isch weischei haam gefahrn un ab ins audo ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Servus mitternand
> 
> i wa noch im Endorrrrrfinrausch gestern, des konn i eich sog'n. Des wor des geilste wos i olleweil g'fahrn bin (44km, 1540 hm) von derer halbe zwelfe bis ung'fär ochtzehn Uhre. Dogegen wor ed Kampenwand longweilig.
> Erst hob i g'docht, jo die viele Almwies'n sind ja ganz schee aber wo sans die Trails ?
> ...


Hm, für einen Photoschautermin, sollte er bald nach der Wiederkehr erfolgen, werde ich wohl eine Übersetzerin (a Zuckerschneckche) mitbringen müssen... So komisches technisches Zeug könnte ich übrigens auch leihen. Wenn solche Treffen nur nach Urlauben stattfinden, müssen wir bei mir bis Mitte Dezember warten (bis ich von La Palma wiederkomme).


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gibs eigentlich schon/noch was zu Bad Kreuznach zu sogg'n ? Pack mer des dies Jahr vllt noch a mol ?


Wir hatten ganz am Anfang mal 29. Oktober anvisiert. steht das noch?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

Wenns mit em Wetter passt scho. 
Übrigens ist das Schaltgestänge beim Getriebe der Bereich zwischen Deiner Hand und dem Getriebe. Das läßt sich ohne Getrieben zerlegen begutachten.


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenns mit em Wetter passt scho.
> Übrigens ist das Schaltgestänge beim Getriebe der Bereich zwischen Deiner Hand und dem Getriebe. Das läßt sich ohne Getrieben zerlegen begutachten.



Hier sieht`s im Augenblick so aus, als ob es bei euch heute feucht-fröhlich wird...  

Ich werde mal versuchen vom Schaltknüppel aus das Auto zu zerlegen.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

Bock es lieber hoch und schau mal von unten drunter. Frag mal die Caro ob sie sich derweil um den Knüppel kümmert  Sonst spürst Du ja nicht ob alles in Ordnung ist.

EDIT: Bei uns ist nur leichter Nieselregen, wie siehts denn bei Dir aus?


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Aufbocken? Wo? 

Die Scheibenwischer der vorbeifahrenden Autos wischen permanent.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

Nächste Woche sollten wir ne Flachlandtour machen. Da könne wir dann auch aufbocken. Vom Schaltknüppel las ich aber die Finger!


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nächste Woche sollten wir ne Flachlandtour machen. Da könne wir dann auch aufbocken. Vom Schaltknüppel las ich aber die Finger!



Erst das Kneifen am Mittwoch auf dem Trail und jetzt das!    

Sehr Gerne!


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Muß jetzt erstmal zur A...... Mein Chef ist schon `ne Stunde bei den Binchen. Eigentlich darf man ihn nicht so lange mit denen alleine lassen!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt ist es soweit:

Aktuelle Wettermesswerte Großer Feldberg (Taunus)

Temperatur -1.5 °C 
gefühlte Temperatur -2 °C 
Relative Luftfeuchtigkeit 98 % 
Luftdruck 1002 hPa 
Wind (mittel) 2.8 m/s 
Wind (aktuell) 1.6 m/s 

Messwerte vom 20.10.2006, 10:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> aaaspruch, mir sinn da in hesse, gelle !


T'schuldigens, i bin grod im Ausiland, die mit derer weiß-blauen Fohne do.

@Arachne: 29.10. BK wär doch was  (hat zwar mein Vater Geburtstag, "aber erst abends")

@Lucafabian: Was ist mit Flachlandtour gemeint  (Flughafenrunde o.ä.?)
*Ihr habt ausgiebig Roten gekostet ?*

@alle schlüpfrigen Schreiber: wollt Ihr die Caro vertreiben ? (es sei denn....)


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> @alle schlüpfrigen Schreiber: wollt Ihr die Caro vertreiben ?
> ...



Alles nur nicht das!!!  Ich hoffe, sie rubbelt diesen Schreibern bei Bedarf ordentlich die Ohren!!!


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2006)

> Ich hoffe, sie rubbelt diesen Schreibern bei Bedarf ordentlich die Ohren!!!



schon wieder ne vorlage, aber ich sach jetzt mal nix.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Oktober 2006)

Flache Runde hört sich recht gut an (damit sind doch 80km/800hm/3std gemeint oder?) 
Flughafen ist auch ok, kann man schön rennen neben der Startbahn fahren


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Flache Runde hört sich recht gut an (damit sind doch 80km/800hm/3std gemeint oder?)
> Flughafen ist auch ok, kann man schön rennen neben der Startbahn fahren



Wieso daneben? Bist Du etwa langsamer???


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> schon wieder ne vorlage, aber ich sach jetzt mal nix.....



@caroka: Soll ich ihn fest halten, während Du seine OHREN rubbelst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2006)

ich hab nix gesagt.


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)




----------



## fUEL (20. Oktober 2006)

Hi Jungs und Mädels!
Was is nu mit Kreuznach dieses oder nächstes We????

Was sagt der Präsi??
-Oder alternativ nehmen wir die Gps Dinger  mit.
Gruss Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

Da bin ich wieder, war nix mit regen. Die Sonne schien zumindest die zweite hälfte der Tour. 

Gerd bin heute ne für mich neue Treppe gefahren. Wenn man vom Fuchstanz zum Reichbachtal fährt. Dann nach Königsstein und zu dem Felsen. Da ist ne Treppe die hat eine Richtungsänderung in der Mitte. Hab die Richtungsänderung aber auch beim zweiten Versuch nicht geschaft.
Hast Du die schon mal versucht?

Natürlich bin ich auch die Vic.Trail.Treppe gefahren


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder, war nix mit regen. Die Sonne schien zumindest die zweite hälfte der Tour.
> 
> Gerd bin heute ne für mich neue Treppe gefahren. Wenn man vom Fuchstanz zum Reichbachtal fährt. Dann nach Königsstein und zu dem Felsen. Da ist ne Treppe die hat eine Richtungsänderung in der Mitte. Hab die Richtungsänderung aber auch beim zweiten Versuch nicht geschaft.
> Hast Du die schon mal versucht?
> ...



Bis eben hat hier die Sonne so gestrahlt, dass ich euch kräftig beneidete!  Mittlerweile bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich heute noch fahre.

Königstein/Felsen/Treppe? Mußt Du mir bitte etwas genauer erklären! Vielleicht eher Falkenstein?


----------



## caroka (20. Oktober 2006)

Ich lass mich nicht so einfach vertreiben. Wenn Ihr mich loswerden wollt, müsst Ihr schon heftigere Geschütze auffahren (wieder 'ne Vorlage, gell Maggo  ). Ich mein, ich kenne Euch doch und weiss, dass Ihr mich im Grunde ja alle gern habt (sehr zweideutig ). Ich hab im Moment nur mal wieder ein bischen viel an der Backe. Kann sein, dass ich auch nicht zum Bierchen trinken am "Gimbi" erscheine.  Hat aber wirklich nichts mit Euch zu tun. 
Isch schwööör


----------



## caroka (20. Oktober 2006)

Upps, Doppelpost.


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich lass mich nicht so einfach vertreiben.


Gut!!!    


caroka schrieb:


> Ich mein, ich kenne Euch doch und weiss, dass Ihr mich im Grunde ja alle gern habt (sehr zweideutig ).


Ja, sehr!  


caroka schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment nur mal wieder ein bischen viel an der Backe.


Ich bin`s nicht!  


caroka schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ich auch nicht zum Bierchen trinken am "Gimbi" erscheine.  Hat aber wirklich nichts mit Euch zu tun.
> Isch schwööör


WAAAS???  
Ist erst nächste Woche, und das schaffst Du! (Ist keine Frage -> keine Widerrede!)


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2006)

> müsst Ihr schon heftigere Geschütze auffahren (wieder 'ne Vorlage, gell Maggo  ).



ich sags nochmal: "ich hab nix gesagt"


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2006)

achso: wer fährt mit mir am sonntag morgens von der hohemark? allein hab ich nicht soviel lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich sags nochmal: "ich hab nix gesagt"



Ja, ja, und ich sag` ja nur: Darf ich ihn festhalten!!!


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Jungs und Mädels!
> Was is nu mit Kreuznach dieses oder nächstes We????
> 
> Was sagt der Präsi??
> ...



Meine letzte und auch älteste Info: 29.10., mit meinem Freund Garmin.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bis eben hat hier die Sonne so gestrahlt, dass ich euch kräftig beneidete!  Mittlerweile bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich heute noch fahre.
> 
> Königstein/Felsen/Treppe? Mußt Du mir bitte etwas genauer erklären! Vielleicht eher Falkenstein?




UUPS, war das Falkentstein nach dem Reichenbachtal?

Auf jedenfall wars ne Treppe, also bist Du die schon gefahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich sags nochmal: "ich hab nix gesagt"



Das glaub ich Dir nicht!


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> UUPS, war das Falkentstein nach dem Reichenbachtal?
> 
> Auf jedenfall wars ne Treppe, also bist Du die schon gefahren?



Ok, also Reichnebachtrail endet an einem nicht verputzten Haus. Dann geht es asphaltiert in den Ort. Ihr kommt zu der Kreuzung, an welcher ihr halb rechts zur Burg hoch könntet, oder links auf die Hauptstraße kommt. Hauptstraße hoch (links), oder runter (rechts)?


----------



## arkonis (20. Oktober 2006)

heute war doch schönes wetter 
leider musste ich arbeiten, aber vielleicht ergibt sich was die Tage.
so und weg


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok, also Reichnebachtrail endet an einem nicht verputzten Haus. Dann geht es asphaltiert in den Ort. Ihr kommt zu der Kreuzung, an welcher ihr halb rechts zur Burg hoch könntet, oder links auf die Hauptstraße kommt. Hauptstraße hoch (links), oder runter (rechts)?



rechts runter, dann gleich wieder links, noch ca. 100m dann in Wald, weiter ca. hundert meter dann gehts hoch mit Serpentine zum Fels. Die Treppe führt vom höchsten Punkt des Felsens runter. An der Stelle fahren wir normalerweise vorbei sind aber noch nie so gefahren das wir die Treppe fahren müßten.


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> rechts runter, dann gleich wieder links, noch ca. 100m dann in Wald, weiter ca. hundert meter dann gehts hoch mit Serpentine zum Fels. Die Treppe führt vom höchsten Punkt des Felsens runter. An der Stelle fahren wir normalerweise vorbei sind aber noch nie so gefahren das wir die Treppe fahren müßten.



ok, nun weiß ich wo, danke!  Ne, bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Hab ich mir bisher noch nicht mal angeschaut.  Da Du sie jedoch noch nicht durchfahren konntest, werde ich in Kürze mal hinfahren!  

Wie sieht es jetzt eigentlich mit Sonntag aus?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

Maggo hat auch schon gefragt. Er will ab Hohemark fahren. Ob ich mitkom kann ich erst morgen entscheiden. 

Noch was zur Treppe :Bei der Treppe hats im oberen Stück teilweise blöde Stufenabstände und zuungusten Biker geformte Steine, sprich wenn man zu langsam ist bleibt das Vorderrad stecken. Also aufpassen, das gibt sonst ein großes Aua!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2006)

> Noch was zur Treppe :Bei der Treppe hats im oberen Stück teilweise blöde Stufenabstände und zuungusten Biker geformte Steine, sprich wenn man zu langsam ist bleibt das Vorderrad stecken. Also aufpassen, das gibt sonst ein großes Aua!



ich glaub die kenn ich noch von ner roten mühle tour mit lokalhorst. iss ein ganz schönes geschaukel wenn man zu langsam ist.


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo hat auch schon gefragt. Er will ab Hohemark fahren. Ob ich mitkom kann ich erst morgen entscheiden.
> ...



Hatten wir nicht schon über Igelhausen gesprochen? Doch lieber kein Rampentraining?


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub die kenn ich noch von ner roten mühle tour mit lokalhorst. iss ein ganz schönes geschaukel wenn man zu langsam ist.



Meinst Du die gleiche Treppe, in Falkenstein? Bist Du sie gefahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hatten wir nicht schon über Igelhausen gesprochen? Doch lieber kein Rampentraining?





Ich muß mich jetzt mal ausklinken, entscheidet das für mich. Es steht rote auf dem Tisch


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2006)

> Meinst Du die gleiche Treppe, in Falkenstein? Bist Du sie gefahren?



ich bin ne geographische fehlgeburt. ich glaube aber, dass das falkenstein war.



> entscheidet das für mich



mach ich für dich. solltest du fahren, fährst du mit mir, wir haben uns schließlich ne ewigkeit nicht gesehen und ich fang an dich/euch zu vermissen. und da treppen und rampen und sonstige dirtspots nicht mein lieblingsterrain sind (beim letzten mal ist da mein schlüsselbein zu bruch gegangen) fänd ichs toll dich/euch an der hohemark oder sonstwo zu treffen um ne schöne tour zu machen.



> Es steht rote auf dem Tisch



prost. ich muss jetzt auch in die küche um das rezept von der ciabattalasagne nachzukochen.


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2006)

achso:

@arachne und lucafabian:

bis sonntag.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Oktober 2006)

Naaa gut, dann halt wann anders. 
Hohemark werd ich wohl nicht hinkommen...(anreisemäßig gemeint)


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

@MTK-Cube: Was ist mit Dir am Sonntag? Kannst/möchtest Du dabei sein (bei was auch immer...)? Wenn ja, welche Uhrzeit am besten?

@Maggo: Wann und wie lange wirst Du fahren?

Wir könnten übrigens auch alle bei mir losfahren und auf unserem Weg zur Hohemark, oder gleich zum Fuchstanz, eine bestimmte Treppe inspizieren! 

@caroka: Was machst Du Sonntag-Vor-/Mittag? Zeit/Lust (Rad zu fahren, nur um diverse Vorlagensucher...)?

Wer noch?


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Naaa gut, dann halt wann anders.
> Hohemark werd ich wohl nicht hinkommen...(anreisemäßig gemeint)



Doch, doch, doch! Nur nicht so schnell aufgeben! Du weißt doch, wir sind Organisationsweltmeister!!!  

Ich frage einfach wissefux, ob er Dich früh genug aus dem Bett klingelt!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

so, Zwischenstand, die erste ist leer


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2006)

iss mir eigentlich egal, ich bin zeitlich flexibel und kann rücksicht auf die langschläfer nehmen. startpunkt bei dir iss auch ok. dann gibts halt ne etwas längere strecke.


----------



## wondermike (20. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde am Sonntag auch mal wieder ein Ründchen mitfahren. Für mich wäre aber Hohemark gut, Hofheim ist mir ein bisschen zu weit. Alternativ könnten wir uns natürlich auch in meiner Ecke treffen und die Drei-Gipfel-Tour Winterstein-Feldberg-Altkönig angehen. Habe ich letzte Woche gemacht, war echt klasse. Das Wetter soll ja am Sonntag auch gaz ordentlich werden.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

Die dritte ist auch schon leer, langsam wirds eng mit der Schuldenbezahlung

Gerd wie ist Jetzt die Entscheidung für Sonntag?


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2006)

Wüßte ich auch gern!  

Ich sag` Dir mal, was mir am liebsten wäre: MTK-Cube hat Lust, Zeit und Freigang und bringt den Crazy-Racer von Hofheim mit zur Hohemark. Vielleicht schon um zehn dort, damit wir danach noch Ebbes vom Tach hamn. Wenn C.-R. es so früh schaffen kann (halb zehn in Hofheim möglich?).

Jetzt könnte ich versuchen tausend weitere mögliche Szenarien zu skizzieren. Aber selbst, wenn Carsten nicht kann und/oder C.-R. es nicht schafft, haben wir Vormittags auf der Hohemark die größte Schnittmenge.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2006)

öalsoooo dannnnnnnnnnnnn  enschieden wwwwwwwwwwiiier  dddasssssd moooooooorshceee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2006)

@crazy racer: ab hofheimkönnte ich dich auch mitnehmen falls carsten nicht mit dabei ist, wird zwar etwas eng im auto aber irschendwie passt des


----------



## arkonis (21. Oktober 2006)

wo ist dann Treffpunkt? an der Saalburg?
eventuell fahre ich mit dem Auto, aber in Friedrichsdorf geht es auch per Bahn ganz gut.


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> wo ist dann Treffpunkt? an der Saalburg?
> eventuell fahre ich mit dem Auto, aber in Friedrichsdorf geht es auch per Bahn ganz gut.



Bisher sieht es nach Treffpunkt Hohemark aus.


----------



## arkonis (21. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bisher sieht es nach Treffpunkt Hohemark aus.



kenne ich nicht wie kommt da hin?


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> kenne ich nicht wie kommt da hin?



Die Hohemark ist in Oberursel, am Ende der U-Bahn-Linie 3. Treffpunkt ist gewöhnlich das Wanderwege-Schild an dem direkt am Wald liegenden Parkplatz.

EDIT: Also entweder mit Auto, S- und U-Bahn (Umstieg z.B. in Oberursel/Bahnhof), oder Du folgst dem Main bis Höchst, dann der Nidda bis Niederursel und dann dem Urselbach bis zur Hohemark.


----------



## arkonis (21. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Hohemark ist in Oberursel, am Ende der U-Bahn-Linie 3. Treffpunkt ist gewöhnlich das Wanderwege-Schild an dem direkt am Wald liegenden Parkplatz.
> 
> EDIT: Also entweder mit Auto, S- und U-Bahn (Umstieg z.B. in Oberursel/Bahnhof), oder Du folgst dem Main bis Höchst, dann der Nidda bis Niederursel und dann dem Urselbach bis zur Hohemark.



also Oberursel Bahnhof ist nicht schwer zu erreichen, ist es von Bahnhof aus weit bis zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> also Oberursel Bahnhof ist nicht schwer zu erreichen, ist es von Bahnhof aus weit bis zum Treffpunkt.



Naja, ich würde es mit dem Rad fahren, aber Du mußt längs durch ganz Oberursel, brauchst schon Deine 20/25min. Zu finden wäre es einfach: Aus dem Bahnhof raus und den U-Bahn-Gleisen nach rechts folgen bis zur Endstation. Dann schräg links Richtung Wald auf den Parkplatz. In Oberursel kennt aber auch jeder die Hohemark.


----------



## wissefux (21. Oktober 2006)

und wann denn nu ?

ich kann leider erst ab 16.30 uhr biken.

fahre jetzt mal zu hibike und kaufe neue schlappen ...


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wann denn nu ?
> 
> ich kann leider erst ab 16.30 uhr biken.
> 
> fahre jetzt mal zu hibike und kaufe neue schlappen ...



Ich habe eben Sonntag gemeint. Ich hoffe arkonis auch... Heute Nachmittag kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe eben Sonntag gemeint. Ich hoffe arkonis auch... Heute Nachmittag kann ich leider nicht.



   Aber nur weil Du fremd gehst! 

Ich erfahr ca 16:00 obs bei mir morgen klappt, bis später.


----------



## arkonis (21. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe eben Sonntag gemeint. Ich hoffe arkonis auch... Heute Nachmittag kann ich leider nicht.



schon klar, am Sonntag


----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin Sonntag nicht dabei.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2006)

Ich wäre heute nicht dabei, gestern war ja Kerbedisco 
Aber morgen sollte gehen, wüsste es nur gern früh genug - heut wäre nochmal Kerbedisco die ich dann zwecks durchblick beim Radeln nicht besuchen würde. Einmal reicht ja normal auch


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2006)

schütt du dir mal ruhig die kutte zu.dann kann ich morgen vielleicht mal vor dir fahren....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2006)

hehe, 
morgen vormittag solls regnen, wollen wir nicht lieber etwas später fahren?

@uwe: was ist nun mit dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2006)

Carsten hat mich angerufen, er will mitkommen. Er kann nicht ins I-Net. Ich geb Ihm die Abfahrzeit und Treffpunkt telefonisch durch.

C-R hat nicht unrecht, morgens früh soll es regnen. Vielleicht ist es wirklich besser wenn wir erst Mittags losfahren. Wir können uns am Fuchstanz treffen. Ist vielleicht für die die mit dem Bike anfahren besser. 
Welche Uhrzeit 12:00, 13:00 oder 14:00 Uhr? Oder ne ganz andere?

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2006)

1400 oder später wäre mir am liebsten  dann könnt ich doch noch weg.


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2006)

14 Uhr finde ich eigentlich zu spät, da wird es ja bald schon wieder dunkel. Ich würde 11, oder 12 vorschlagen.

Der rote Hirsch möchte auch kommen.


----------



## arkonis (21. Oktober 2006)

wie lange wollten wir eigendlich fahren?


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht 3-4h!?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2006)

Frage ich mich auch gerade!? 1400 - fast dunke? 5std fahren? 
Nu ja, dann wäre 14uhr wirklich etwas spät.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht 3-4h!?




Na dann reicht doch 14uhr noch.
3h fahren, 1-2std schwätzen und wir kommen noch im hellen heim und ich kann heute abend bedenkenlos einen drauf machen gehen


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Na dann reicht doch 14uhr noch.
> 3h fahren, 1-2std schwätzen und wir kommen noch im hellen heim und ich kann heute abend bedenkenlos einen drauf machen gehen



Einen Drauf machen sollst Du ja eh (Maggo hat nix gesagt). Und wir fahren am besten um neun!!!    

Ich muß jetzt erstmal duschen: Fremdgehen kann recht anstrengend sein!


----------



## arkonis (21. Oktober 2006)

also 3,5 h sollten ausreichen, wenn wir um 12:00 Uhr losfahren geht das.
Somit ist nicht der ganze Sonntag verplannt 
wir könnten noch einen extra fred aufmachen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2006)

Ok, da ich so langsam dann auch schon fast losmuss sach ichs einfach mal so: treffen um 1200 in Hofheim packe ich, treffen woanders entsprechend später.
Wird es früher schaffe ich es nicht, ist treffen um 1200 und ich schaffe es morgen doch nicht (verpennen, Bierunverträglichkeit - sonstwas ungeplantes) sage ich noch ab.
Den Rest könnt ihr dann unter euch aus machen, ich lese es dann morgen wenn ich ausm Bett komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (21. Oktober 2006)

und von wo fahren wir jetzt genau los


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> und von wo fahren wir jetzt genau los



Ich werd auf jedenfall Hohemark losfahren falls Ihr woanders beginnen wollt können wir uns dann ja irgendwo treffen. Ich würd ganz gerne Cartsen heute noch bescheid geben. Vielleicht kann das auch jemand anderes übernehemen. Gerd wie wärs mit Dir? Ich schick die mal die Handy Nummmer per PN.
Da wir heute Kinderfrei sind wollen wir noch was unternehmen, ausserhaus.
Das könnte spät werden, daher die bitte. Sagt doch bescheid wenn Cartsen bescheid weis, dann muß ich nicht mitten in der Nacht bei Ihm anrufen.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2006)

HOHEMARK!

und zwar, weil der wondermike nicht schwierig sein will...


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2006)

> (Maggo hat nix gesagt).



ich hab nix gesagt.....sag ich doch.

also herrschaften, wo ist klar-treffpunkt ist die hohemark. uhrzeit wäre noch was, was wir dringend klären sollten, sonst klappt das nicht. ich bin sehr früh wach und richte mich dann nach euch.


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2006)

Habe eben mit Carsten gesprochen. Er könnte erst ab 14 Uhr. Wäre das für alle ok?


----------



## wondermike (21. Oktober 2006)

Schwierig?? Ich?!? Was für eine absurde Idee.  

Also 12:00 an der Hohemark fände ich OK. Das kann man auch schaffen wenn ma abends vorher einen draufmacht. Muss ja nicht immer Komasaufen sein.  

Und wenn Ihr ganz lieb "bitte bitte" sagt, erlasse ich Euch dieses eine Mal auch noch den Winterstein. Dann machen wir halt bloß Feldberg Altkönig, aber dafür geht's richtig trailig hoch.


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2006)

Alea iacta est!

Sonntag, 21. Oktober 2006, 14:00 Uhr Biken ab der Hohemark in Oberursel!

Puuuh, was für eine Geburt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Oktober 2006)

Steht das mit 14uhr jetzt? Und zur hohemark - wer kann mich da mit hin nehmen?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Oktober 2006)

14:00 Hohemark steht. Hattest Du nicht ein Angebot von Maggo?

Ich werde den Nils noch mitbringen.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (22. Oktober 2006)

also ich fahr mit dem RMV, also am ende der U-Bahn linie 3 und dann ist da schon der Parkplatz. Arachne kannst du mir deine H-Nummer geben
C-R wenn es nicht klappt können wir auch mit dem rmv fahren, am Sonntag sind nicht so viele unterwegs.


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> also ich fahr mit dem RMV, also am ende der U-Bahn linie 3 und dann ist da schon der Parkplatz. Arachne kannst du mir deine H-Nummer geben
> C-R wenn es nicht klappt können wir auch mit dem rmv fahren, am Sonntag sind nicht so viele unterwegs.



Direkt an der Haltestelle ist auch ein Parkplatz. Du mußt aber nach schräg links (betrachtet von Deiner Fahrtrichtung) an den Waldrand. Sind etwa 50m. Handynummer kommt per PN.

Wenn alle kommen, die gemeint haben, dass sie kämen, sind wir zu zehnt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Oktober 2006)

Gut, dann konnte ich ja ganz gemütlich frühstücken 
Wann ist denn ca. die Rückkehr geplant? Meine nur wegen ner kleinen Funzel die ich trotz der größe auch einplanen muss (ich brauch mal nen größeren Rucksack...)


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gut, dann konnte ich ja ganz gemütlich frühstücken
> Wann ist denn ca. die Rückkehr geplant? Meine nur wegen ner kleinen Funzel die ich trotz der größe auch einplanen muss (ich brauch mal nen größeren Rucksack...)



Wiiie? Du hast schon gefrühstückt???  Hattest Du nicht den Auftrag, Dir die Kutte zu zuschütten?!  

Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass Du spätestens für die paar Meter von Niedern- nach Igelhausen Licht brauchst.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Oktober 2006)

Bin extra für euch ein bisschen früher aufgestanden  damit ich noch ein bisschen langsamer bin.
Ok, dann werd ich wohl mal schauen wo ich die Funzel unter bringen kann...

Könnte mal jemand den Maggo wecken damit er auf meine PN antwortet?


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2006)

ich bin schon seit stunden wach.....halb zwo am türmchen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Oktober 2006)

Ok, die S-Bahn ist um 20 nach 13uhr in Hofheim.


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2006)

sooo liebe kommune,

vielen dank, für die nette tour, die leider für mich viieel zu früh zu ende war. ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass einen zwei monate nicht fahren dermassen zurückwirft. beim zweiten mal fuchstanz hab ich noch gedacht, ich schaff den alten noch, war wohl nix. sorry, dass ich mich nicht persönlich abgemeldet/verabschiedet hab.  beim nächsten mal wird wieder alles gut.

@cr: ich hoffe du bist noch gut heimgekommen


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> sooo liebe kommune,
> 
> vielen dank, für die nette tour, die leider für mich viieel zu früh zu ende war. ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass einen zwei monate nicht fahren dermassen zurückwirft. beim zweiten mal fuchstanz hab ich noch gedacht, ich schaff den alten noch, war wohl nix. sorry, dass ich mich nicht persönlich abgemeldet/verabschiedet hab.  beim nächsten mal wird wieder alles gut.
> 
> @cr: ich hoffe du bist noch gut heimgekommen



Dafür das Du 2 Monate nicht gefahren bist hast Du dich wacker geschlagen. Ab dem Alkönig wurde es richtig anspruchsvoll. Wenn Du dich da nicht mehr richtig konzentrieren kannst hast Du ein echtes Problem an der Backe. Es war somit die richtige Entscheidung die Du getroffen hast. 

Die Kondition kommt wieder ganz bestimmt, mach Dir da keine Gedanken. Wenn Du bei uns mitfährst bleibt der Kondition da gar nix anderes übrig.  


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2006)

habt ihr mal kurz gruppiert beim fuchstanz gestanden?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Oktober 2006)

Ja, das könnten wir gewesen sein. Ich glaub um die 17:00 rum


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> habt ihr mal kurz gruppiert beim fuchstanz gestanden?



Ja, sogar zweimal. Einmal vor dem Feldberg und einmal zwischen Feldberg und Altkönig.


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2006)

War wieder eine sehr schöne Tour! Sowohl hoch, als auch runter. Durch die Nässe allerdings auch (noch) anspruchsvoller als trocken. Vielen Dank unseren Trailkennern!

Für mich waren es am Ende 50,5km, 1300Hm, 14,5km/h, 3h33min. Da sind aber etwa 24,5km und 300Hm für An- und Abfahrt dabei.

Als ich auf der Rückfahrt am Opelzoo vorbei kam, mußte ich gerade eben noch mal schnell eine neue recht steile Treppe mit beleuchteten Stufen "inspizieren"...  Nichts, um extra hinzufahren, aber für "auf dem Weg liegend" schon wegen der Steilheit und der Beleuchtung nett!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Oktober 2006)

Wer ist Arachne?! 

@ maggo: ja, bin noch gut heimgekommen.

War eine sehr schöne Tour die mir allerdings ein bisschen zu nass war für dieses WE. Nächste mal wenn wir sowas fahren gehe ich am Abend vorher nicht weg, dann sind wohl auch die Beine nicht so schwer. 
Ich freu mich schon auf nächsten Sonntag und geh jetzt erst mal die Beine hochlegen


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> War wieder eine sehr schöne Tour! Sowohl hoch, als auch runter. Durch die Nässe allerdings auch (noch) anspruchsvoller als trocken. Vielen Dank unseren Trailkennern!



Ich kenn den der das da oben geschrieben hat zwar nicht, seiner Aussage kann ich mich aber nur anschließen.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


Anm.: Du da oben, wann wollen wir nächste Woche den ne Flachlandtour machen? Der Carsten muß auch noch seinen Tremin für die Bildershow bekanntgeben. Bei der Flachlandtour ist er bestimmt auch dabei.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, das könnten wir gewesen sein. Ich glaub um die 17:00 rum



hmm, dann habe ich euch mal nett gegrüßt - reaktion..... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wer ist Arachne?! ...


Danke!  


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich kenn den der das da oben geschrieben hat zwar nicht, seiner Aussage kann ich mich aber nur anschließen.
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian
> 
> ...


Danke!  

Ich könnte mir das an jedem Tag einrichten, bin da also ungebundener als Familienväter. Wann würde es euch denn am besten passen? Sollte es Mittwoch werden, wird wahrscheinlich nur Bergwelle traurig sein, dass wir nicht im Taunus fahren.


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, dann habe ich euch mal nett gegrüßt - reaktion..... ;-)



Ich hab` keinen Gruß registriert.  Sonst hätte es bestimmt eine Reaktion gegeben!  Sowas wie "Pfff..."


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab` keinen Gruß registriert.  Sonst hätte es bestimmt eine Reaktion gegeben!  Sowas wie "Pfff..."



*rofl* vielleicht lags auch am bike ;-) oder es war grad keine zeit wegen dem "großen beratschlagen"


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2006)

Habt Ihr keine Bilder von der heutigen Tour?


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *rofl* vielleicht lags auch am bike ;-) ...



Meinst Du Deines? Das wäre nämlich Unsinn. Bei uns fahren welche mit 70  Rahmen! Topst Du das?


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Habt Ihr keine Bilder von der heutigen Tour?



Ha, dann gäbe es ja einen Beleg für...


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ha, dann gäbe es ja einen Beleg für...



......für was?


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ......für was?



...dafür, dass ich zwar x-mal abgestiegen bin, aber im entscheidenden Moment nicht.  Nämlich da


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2006)

*werdneidisch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2006)

@caroka: Nächster Sonntag ist aber gebucht! Oder?


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meinst Du Deines? Das wäre nämlich Unsinn. Bei uns fahren welche mit 70  Rahmen! Topst Du das?



klar war das ein scherz...ich mag ja meins. vielleicht war das hallo und kopfnicken auch nicht deutlich genug. 

vielleicht fahren wir ja mal zusammen. am besten bergab


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: Nächster Sonntag ist aber gebucht! Oder?



Ich habe BK fest im Kalender eingetragen. Wenn ich einen freien Kopf habe, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> vielleicht fahren wir ja mal zusammen. am besten bergab



Klar, gerne!


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich einen freien Kopf habe, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.



Wenn nicht, sag` Bescheid! Ich blase dann einfach mal kräftig durch!


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, sag` Bescheid! Ich blase dann einfach mal kräftig durch!



Was für eine Vorlage...... bin aber zu müde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Was für eine Vorlage...... bin aber zu müde.



 Ich hab` fünfmal dran verbessert, nur um diese Vorlage zu minimieren...


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab` fünfmal dran verbessert, nur um diese Vorlage zu minimieren...



Nicht böse sein.  

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein.
> 
> Gutes Nächtle



War kein bisschen böse! War wirklich nur lustig gemeint. Dran geschustert hatte ich aber tatsächlich...  

Dir auch eine gute Nacht!


----------



## arkonis (23. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meinst Du Deines? Das wäre nämlich Unsinn. Bei uns fahren welche mit 70  Rahmen! Topst Du das?



Neu 50  kenne auch einen der diesen Rahmen für 15  besorgen kann 
Kinesis Rules   billiger gehts nur noch gegaunert wobei wir hier schon den ersten Verdächtigen haben. 



Arachne schrieb:


> ...dafür, dass ich zwar x-mal abgestiegen bin, aber im entscheidenden Moment nicht.  Nämlich da


schade hab ich nicht gesehen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> schade hab ich nicht gesehen



 Da gabs auch nix zu sehn, das hat auch keiner gesehn, das darf auch keiner gesehn haben, vom wem sprichst Du eigentlich? Ausserdem waren wir gar nicht da wo es gewesen sein soll.....Pah....

Ich hab gestern nur einen Angsthasen gesehen, dem hab ich gestern Abend nochmal richtig was erzählt, eigentlich wollte ich Ihm ein auf die Nase geben. Seine Frau hat sich dann aber dazwischen geworfen  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2006)

@MTK-Cube: wie sieht Deine Wochenplanung aus, hast Du Freitag noch frei?
Wir wollen am Freitag ne Flachlandtour machen. Inklusive Jumps und Treppenrattern. 13:00 solls bei mir losgehen, ich schau evtl. nochmal vorher beim Gerd (eigentlich kann ich den gar nicht!) unters Auto, danach solls losgehen. Mi. AW weiß ich noch nicht genau, 17:00 ist halt doch sehr früh.


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab gestern nur einen Angsthasen gesehen, dem hab ich gestern Abend nochmal richtig was erzählt, eigentlich wollte ich Ihm ein auf die Nase geben. Seine Frau hat sich dann aber dazwischen geworfen
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2006)

*Da gibts gar nix zu lachen!*


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

@Lucafabian: Hör sofort auf, sonst zahlst Du meine (Lach-) Falten-Creme!    

Außerdem war derjenige ja wohl in erlauchter Gesellschaft!  Also keinerlei Grund sich zu Ärgern!!!

Was meine Freude über den anderen natürlich nicht schmälert!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2006)

Die Gesellschaft ist kein Maßstab, aber wenn da dann auch noch einer kommt, denn ich eigentlich nicht mal kenn, und fährt da einfach drüber, da geht mir doch der Hut hoch. 
Der hat nicht mal die Sattelstzütze runtergemacht!

Das nächste mal wird ein Winkelmesser und ein Zollstock mitgenommen. Dann ab in die Werkstatt.... 

*Pah....GRRR...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Der hat nicht mal die Sattelstzütze runtergemacht!
> 
> Das nächste mal wird ein Winkelmesser und ein Zollstock mitgenommen. Dann ab in die Werkstatt....
> ...



So schafft man es:





  

Ich fand das Drüberfahren fast einfacher, als die zehn Meter danach. Da konnten die Endorphine noch gar nicht richtig wirken, war volle Konzentration angesagt... 

Liegt ürbigens auch an unserem Rattertraining!


----------



## Maggo (23. Oktober 2006)

ich seh schon, ich hab wohl ordentlich was verpasst. gibts das demnächst nochmal? vielleicht sollte ich mich zum rattertraining mal dazugesellen.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich seh schon, ich hab wohl ordentlich was verpasst. gibts das demnächst nochmal? vielleicht sollte ich mich zum rattertraining mal dazugesellen.



Freitag 13:00 in Neu-Isenburg.
Du bist herzlichst eingeladen


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich seh schon, ich hab wohl ordentlich was verpasst. gibts das demnächst nochmal? vielleicht sollte ich mich zum rattertraining mal dazugesellen.



Kann ich nur empfehlen! Nimmt einem die Angst vor fahrbaren Absätzen. Fahrbar im Sinne von: Man setzt nicht auf, wenn man nicht springt. Fahrbar halt.

Ich bin überzeugt, dass das öfter mal probiert wird...  Mit zunehmender Feuchte wird es aber immer anspruchsvoller. Vor Allem die zehn Meter danach...


----------



## Maggo (23. Oktober 2006)

> Freitag 13:00 in Neu-Isenburg.
> Du bist herzlichst eingeladen



soll ich das a***** wort sagen? soll ich??


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2006)

Bitte nicht, wo ich doch gerade aufgehöhrt hab damit.

Wie lange mußt Du den Frei Tags arbeiten?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Freitag 13:00



schade


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2006)

Gerd und ich wollen aber auch nur auf die Suche nach schönen Stellen gehen, damit wir diese dann, an nem Tag an dem Ihr auch könnt, mit Euch fahren können.
Wars eigentlich gestern zu anspruchsvoll oder wars gerade genau richtig?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2006)

Bist du alles gefahren? 

Frage damit beantwortet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Wars eigentlich gestern zu anspruchsvoll oder wars gerade genau richtig?



Ich habe ihn mit den Zähnen knirschen gehört -> ungewohnt, aber genau richtig!  (meine Einschätzung)


----------



## fUEL (23. Oktober 2006)

iCH KANN NUR SAGEN :
gOTT SEI DANK WAREN bLÄTTER AUF DEM bOGENSCHÜTZENTRAIL; WEIL WENN iHR DEN VORHER GESEHEN HÄTTET WÄRE DER rESPEKT AUCH GRÖSSER GEWESEN

eRGO rESPEKT ALLEN DIE GEFAHREN SIND UND AUCH DENEN DIE GESCHOBEN HABEN DENN NIEMAND IST GESTÜRZT: 
sATTELSTÜTZEN OBEN IST RISKANT; DER kATER HAT SICH AUCH DIE fAMILIENPLANUNG NEULICH AUF DER GRÜNEN hÖLLE DANK HOHER sATTELSTÜTZE GEHÖRIG BIS ZUR mILZ GERAMMT: 
UND DAS KURZ VOR DER hOCHZEITSNACHT:
hIERMIT MAL HERZLICHEN gLÜCKWUNSCH AN DIE FRISCH GETRAUTEN. kATER IN SCHWARZ  UND kÄTZIN IN wEISS:   
UND ::::WILLKOMMEN IM cLUB 
gRU? fRANK

mEIN PC OJE OJE


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2006)

Mir war er zu nass, im trockenen genau richtig.


----------



## Maggo (23. Oktober 2006)

> hIERMIT MAL HERZLICHEN gLÜCKWUNSCH AN DIE FRISCH GETRAUTEN. kATER IN SCHWARZ UND kÄTZIN IN wEISS:
> UND ::::WILLKOMMEN IM cLUB



@kater: jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum du dich so rar machst in letzter zeit. also: alles gute dir und deiner frau!!!!


----------



## Maggo (23. Oktober 2006)

> Wie lange mußt Du den Frei Tags arbeiten?



das ist immer sehr unkonstant. diesen freitag jedenfalls bestimmt bis spät in die nacht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaube ich muss für den Gerd mal nach Idstein und die Treppen als erster fahren, damit er wieder runter kommt  (auch wenns Überwindung kostet, ist wie bei den Bahnhofstreppen vom Uwe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> iCH KANN NUR SAGEN :
> gOTT SEI DANK WAREN bLÄTTER AUF DEM bOGENSCHÜTZENTRAIL; WEIL WENN iHR DEN VORHER GESEHEN HÄTTET WÄRE DER rESPEKT AUCH GRÖSSER GEWESEN
> 
> eRGO rESPEKT ALLEN DIE GEFAHREN SIND UND AUCH DENEN DIE GESCHOBEN HABEN DENN NIEMAND IST GESTÜRZT:
> ...



Die Shift Taste Frank, die Shift Taste isses  

@CR und den den ich nicht kenne:
Da haben überhaupt keine Zähne geknirscht, aber das Überdruckventil geht gleich auf!

@Mäusefänger
Die besten Wünsche auch von mir zur Trauung. Auf das Ihr gemeinsam alt, grau und klapperig werdet. Wenn man weiß mit wem man das wird ist das ne richtig feine Sache!
Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich muss für den Gerd mal nach Idstein und die Treppen als erster fahren, damit er wieder runter kommt  (auch wenns Überwindung kostet, ist wie bei den Bahnhofstreppen vom Uwe)



Damit schaffst Du es nicht!    

Du könntest versuchen über diese kleine Hürde am Altkönig bei starkem Regen zu springen, sicher aufzukommen und weiter zu fahren. Das würde mich (im Augenblick noch) beeindrucken.


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> @Mäusefänger
> Die besten Wünsche auch von mir zur Trauung. Auf das Ihr gemeinsam alt, grau und klapperig werdet. Wenn man weiß mit wem man das wird ist das ne richtig feine Sache!
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



Ich hoffe der Kater findet dies hier im Laber-Fred, oder wird darauf hingewiesen. Deshalb auch von mir hier die besten Glückwünsche!!!  Auf das ihr euch ewig liebt und nach einem Streit schnell wieder zueinander findet!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zur Trauung an den Kater.





@ den den keiner kennt: gib nicht so an


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> @ den den keiner kennt: gibt nicht so an



...wenn man den, den keiner kennt provoziert...


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2006)

@Kater

Ei, was les ich da..........einfach so geheiratet.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch​

Und wieder einer weniger...... Ich muss ja meiner Rolle hier gerecht werden.


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...Und wieder einer weniger...... Ich muss ja meiner Rolle hier gerecht werden.



brav!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2006)

Es sollte jemand dem Kater mal ne PN mit link schicken.
Der den keiner kennt, der wär der richtige.

Caro, kennst Du eigentlich den den keiner kennt, sei aber gaaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig mit Deiner Antwort. Ich sag nur gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig.  

CR wir müssen was suchen, dann üben bis wirs können und ihn dann vorführen! Dann staht er aber da


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> CR wir müssen was suchen, dann üben bis wirs können und ihn dann vorführen! Dann staht er aber da



In welcher Generation soll das dann klappen?    

@caroka: Hilf mir mal, die prügeln alle auf mich ein...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2006)

Uwe, bin da ja jederzeit dabei (ausser Freitags um 1, da arbeite ich noch  ) aber ich kenne jetzt ganz spontan nix mehr was unfahrbarer wäre als der Baumstamm da gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe, bin da ja jederzeit dabei (ausser Freitags um 1, da arbeite ich noch  ) aber ich kenne jetzt ganz spontan nix mehr was unfahrbarer wäre als der Baumstamm da gestern.



Hä, wieso unf....


      
ich lieg auf dem Boden, ich kann nich mehr, ihr macht mich heute fertig, zum Glück hab ich ein Büro für mich alleine...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2006)

..............ummpf......


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Oktober 2006)

Danke an alle Gratulanten von mir und natürlich der schwarzen Katze!    Im übrigen haben wir nicht klassisch in S/W geheiratet, sondern mittelalterlich und in blau. Wetter hat gepasst und auch die ganze Feier war sehr schön. Nun bin ich also offiziell vom Markt.  

Ich les hier übrigens schon mit, nur schreib ich nicht so viel. Dazu fehlt mir einfach etwas die Zeit, bzw. ich hab auf der Arbeit keinen PC.  Da ist es manchmal echt schwer mit dem Lesen nachzukommen.


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

@schwarzer Kater: Heiße Kostüme, toll! Für viele Frauen bist Du nun sicherlich noch interessanter! Hoffentlich kannst Du möglichst lange widerstehen...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Im übrigen haben wir nicht klassisch in S/W geheiratet, sondern mittelalterlich und in blau.



Da fallen mir keine Worte zu ein, das ist richtig gut!
Das verdient die max. Anzahl an Daumen
               

Beste Grüsse von Lucafabian an Deine Frau und Dich


----------



## wondermike (23. Oktober 2006)

Nun isses also raus. Da kann ich dann ja auch mal gaaanz doll gratulieren.     


Das mit dem Mittelalter finde ich übrigens klasse. Hätte auch Schwierigkeiten gehabt, mir Dich im Frack vorzustellen.    

Euch beiden jedenfalls ganz viel Glück zusammen!

@Der Mann den keiner kennt
Wir beide halten hier wohl so ziemlich als letzte noch das Jungesellen-Fähnlien hoch...


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

wondermike schrieb:


> ...
> @Der Mann den keiner kennt
> Wir beide halten hier wohl so ziemlich als letzte noch das Jungesellen-Fähnlien hoch...



Kenn da noch`n paar. Bei mir: ja, zumindest wieder. War mal verhaftet...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2006)

Gerd lies mal die PN


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd lies mal die PN



Nu Du! Fahr jetzt erstmal Nachhause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (23. Oktober 2006)

@schwarzer Kater
glückwunsch zur heirat, tolle idee eine Hochzeit unter einem Motto zu stellen


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> @caroka: Hilf mir mal, die prügeln alle auf mich ein...


Du willst mich als Bodyguard ........


@Kater
Das muss ja ein tolles Fest gewesen sein. 
Auf dem Hochzeitsbild seht Ihr richtig toll aus und Du hast nicht mal Matsch im Gesicht.


----------



## arkonis (23. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kenn da noch`n paar. Bei mir: ja, zumindest wieder. War mal verhaftet...



ich glaube dann bist du nicht mehr jungeselle, jungeselle geht nur einmal und danach nie wieder.


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du willst mich als Bodyguard ........
> ...



Ich könnte mir keinen besseren vorstellen!  Dann würde sich keiner mehr trauen frech zu mir zu sein.


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich glaube dann bist du nicht mehr jungeselle, jungeselle geht nur einmal und danach nie wieder.



Nein, nein, das ist nur bei Jungfrauen so! Für uns Jungs ist es immer wie beim ersten Mal.


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir keinen besseren vorstellen!  Dann würde sich keiner mehr trauen frech zu mir zu sein.



Bin ich so abschreckend.... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Bin ich so abschreckend....



Nein, nein, nein, alle haben eine solch hohe Achtung vor Dir!!!


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein, alle haben eine solch hohe Achtung vor Dir!!!



OK, gerade nochmal so die Kurve bekommen.


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> OK, gerade nochmal so die Kurve bekommen.



Pah, ich meine das ernst, nix Kurve! (zumindest nicht bei mir  )


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Oktober 2006)

War gestern eine klasse Tour !!! Macht Spaß mit Euch  !!!

Freue mich auf Sonntag , wo ist eigentlich der Treffpunkt ?


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2006)

@ Arachne
 


@ Winterpokalteam TDT

Bleibt es bei dem Namen?
Wer macht noch bei uns mit?
Habt Ihr überhaupt Lust?


----------



## missmarple (23. Oktober 2006)

@Kater & Katze: von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Liebe zur (mittelalterlichen) Hochzeit! ;-)


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Oktober 2006)

@Schwarzer Kater: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute. Spar schon mal für ein zweites Bike. War die "Hochzeitskutsche" vllt so ein Modell ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Oktober 2006)

@MTK-Cube: Nein, das war der Karman Ghia Cabrio von Papa.   Nicht ganz mittelalterlich, aber sicher auch nicht zu modern.


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> @ Winterpokalteam TDT
> Bleibt es bei dem Namen?
> ...


Aber immer und bei jedem Wetter; und wenn's zu glatt wird werden Gummi's mit Spike's aufgezogen.
Der Name ist o.k., hätte noch nen Vorschlag: TNT (Taunus-Nacht-Trailer) 
EDIT: oder wenn's internationaler klingen soll: Taunus-Night-Trailer


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

@TDT (TNT): Maggo schlug vor, caroka meldete sich, Lucafabian und ich kamen dazu und benannten aus Angst vor selbigem MTK-Cube. Maggo brachte Kollege ins Spiel, Crazy-Racer meldete Interesse. Sind nun schon sieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @TDT (TNT): Maggo schlug vor, caroka meldete sich, Lucafabian und ich kamen dazu und benannten aus Angst vor selbigem MTK-Cube. Maggo brachte Kollege ins Spiel, Crazy-Racer meldete Interesse. Sind nun schon sieben...


Na, fehlt doch nur noch Arkonis und schon bekommen wir ein Team 1 und 2 auf die Beine bzw. Bikes.


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> .... eRGO rESPEKT ALLEN DIE GEFAHREN SIND UND AUCH DENEN DIE GESCHOBEN HABEN DENN NIEMAND IST GESTÜRZT:
> ....
> gRU? fRANK
> mEIN PC OJE OJE


Na, da warst Du aber weit vorne. Ich habe insgsamt 3x Bodenproben genommen und mir dabei 1x ein schönes Streifendesign auf's Schienbein gepierced, nach ca. 1,5m Freiflug mit Landung auf Arkonis's Bike. Aber Hauptsache an der Elektrik ging nix kaputt.
Aber interessant war die Tour/die Trails allemal.


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na, da warst Du aber weit vorne. Ich habe insgsamt 3x Bodenproben genommen und mir dabei 1x ein schönes Streifendesign auf's Schienbein gepierced, nach ca. 1,5m Freiflug mit Landung auf Arkonis's Bike. Aber Hauptsache an der Elektrik ging nix kaputt.
> Aber interessant war die Tour/die Trails allemal.



He, da hab` ich ja auch einiges verpaßt!  Zum Glück ist nicht nur der Elektrik nichts passirt (...) sondern auch Dir nicht so viel!


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2006)

@schwarzer kater : auch von mir nochmals alles gute an euch  

wer ist denn nun die schlüsselstelle am altkönig gefahren ? ich blick hier net so ganz durch  
ich habs immerhin schon mit eigenen augen gesehen, dass es fahrbar ist. noch ist mir meine gesundheit allerdings lieber. habs daher mal auf nächstes jahr verschoben. man muß ja ziele haben


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> wer ist denn nun die schlüsselstelle am altkönig gefahren ? ich blick hier net so ganz durch
> ich habs immerhin schon mit eigenen augen gesehen, dass es fahrbar ist. noch ist mir meine gesundheit allerdings lieber. habs daher mal auf nächstes jahr verschoben. man muß ja ziele haben



Morgen! (Uuuuuaaah...)
Wen hast Du dort fahren sehen? Ich wußte bisher nur von einem. Falschrum schaffst Du das doch bestimmt schon!? 

Schlüsselstelle


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen! (Uuuuuaaah...)
> Wen hast Du dort fahren sehen? Ich wußte bisher nur von einem. Falschrum schaffst Du das doch bestimmt schon!?
> 
> Schlüsselstelle



also vor meinen augen hat whitesummer die schlüsselstelle bergab gemeistert  

bergauf ist natürlich auch ne option für mich


----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2006)

tnt tdt bla bla bla, hier blickt schon wieder keiner mehr durch. uwe wahr ja derjenige, der den ersten vorschlag gemacht hat. was war der nochmal? ich will jetzt keine 20seiten blättern müssen!! 

lassen wir uns nochmal rekapitulieren. wir hätten für 

team1:

-meine wenigkeit
-den den keiner kennt
-caroka
-lucafabian
-mtk cube

team2:

-arkonis
-crazy racer
-rachid (das ist der, den ich mitbringe)


das heißt, wir hätten im team zwo noch platz für zwei mitfahrer. weiß jemand vielleicht noch jemanden? die kollegen die mir noch einfallen wollen alle für andere teams starten. da ich aber in nem anderen thread schon sowas wie :"hofheimer vernaschen"  gelesen habe würden wir uns durch vierer teams unnötig schwächen. also fragt alle nochmal nach, geht in euch und meldet euch an.

was ist denn mit den kollegen:

t.j.
mathias
bergwelle?

und hat eigentlich mal wer was vom satiz gehört? sollen wir die mal an Pn'en?


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> also vor meinen augen hat whitesummer die schlüsselstelle bergab gemeistert
> 
> bergauf ist natürlich auch ne option für mich



Hat er den Sattel runter gemacht? Ne, oder?


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

@TDT, TNT, Maggo: Ich frag mal meinen Schwager. Mit Biken bekommt er vielleicht nicht ganz so viele Punkte, aber an allen anderen Tagen läuft er (und das bringt auch Punkte)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2006)

Der den keiner kennt ist am Sonntag auch drübergefahren. Deshalb kennt Ihn ja keiner mehr. 

Das war deklassierend...... 

Und das ganze ohne Sattelstütze runtermachen.......  


Einen  hat der den keiner kennt aber trotzdem verdient

@ddkk: Freitag hat sich irgendwie über Nacht einiges geändert, mir ist nicht so ganz klar was da den jetzt geplant ist?  

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der den keiner kennt ist am Sonntag auch drübergefahren. Deshalb kennt Ihn ja keiner mehr.



ist der den keiner kennt identisch mit dem, der keinen nick hat


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2006)

ne der den keiner kennt, hat ein Plastikbike ich glaub von Tupper. Die Haare sind genauso lang wie vom Mäusefänger und Bergauf fährt der den keiner kennt viel zu schnell. Der hat son gelben Hund als Profilbild.

Aber das ist alles nicht so wichtig, den kennt sowieso keiner. Es sei denn er gibt zu, daß das was wir Sonntag gesehen haben gar nicht stattfand sondern es Massensuggestion war.


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne der den keiner kennt, hat ein Plastikbike ich glaub von Tupper. Die Haare sind genauso lang wie vom Mäusefänger und Bergauf fährt der den keiner kennt viel zu schnell. Der hat son gelben Hund als Profilbild.
> 
> Aber das ist alles nicht so wichtig, den kennt sowieso keiner. Es sei denn er gibt zu, daß das was wir Sonntag gesehen haben gar nicht stattfand sondern es Massensuggestion war.



ich glaub, ich kenn den den keiner kennt auch nicht (mehr)


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

So, nun ist es passiert! Heute Morgen noch schiebender Weise ausgeparkt (mein Rückwärtsgang geht seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr rein), konnte ich an der Autobahnauffahrt gar nicht mehr schalten. Auf der Autobahn habe ich dann mit Schrecken an die vielen Ampeln bis zum Büro gedacht... Glück im Unglück: Bin ohne anhalten zu müssen bis zum Parkplatz gekommen!  Allerdings bin ich nun erst mal immobil!    Der Schaltknüppel schlackert nur noch unnütz herum...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2006)

Das höhrt sich sehr gut an. Ich meine das ist natürlich schlecht für Dich, aber gut für Dein Getriebe. Das ist dann nämlich noch ganz!
Damit sollte feststehen das es das Schaltgestänge ist. Das hat sich wohl ausgehängt. Das sollte keine grosser Rep. aufwand sein.
Wie willst Du jetzt vorgehen. Bist Du Mitglied im ADAC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (24. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich kenn den den keiner kennt auch nicht (mehr)



Ja ja um bekannt zu bleiben darf man halt nicht unter Zeugen da drüber fahren. 
War wohl dem gelben komischen Hund nicht geläufig, daß man ihn dann nicht mehr kennt. 
Die Sattelstütze bleibt ja deshalb oben, weil der mit den langen Beinen den ja keiner kennt sonst umfallen würde, da die Beine in der Länge gebeugt nicht halten können. Deshalb auch Ar......e als  spinnennickname.  

Respekt trotz alledem" dem der über den Baum fuhr"  
 Do abend im Gimbi??

Wer macht mit bei der Vor Tour ab 14 Uhr ???
Gibt bestimmt interessante Trails. Versprochen!!! Bislang sind Roter Hirsch und mein Schwager(hat kein nick) dabei. 

Winterpokal könnte ich auch mit dabei sein , wenn Ihr wollt.(RR, Mtb, Ruderergometer und Fahrradergometer Einheiten könnte ich beisteuern. - Laufen hasse ich )

Gruss Frank 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2006)

Was ist denn jetzt mit Frei Tag? Ich blick da noch nicht durch. Klär mich mal einer auf!
Wenn Frei Tag nicht bei mir, vielleicht dann doch am Mi?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ja ja um bekannt zu bleiben darf man halt nicht unter Zeugen da drüber fahren.
> War wohl dem gelben komischen Hund nicht geläufig, daß man ihn dann nicht mehr kennt.
> Die Sattelstütze bleibt ja deshalb oben, weil der mit den langen Beinen den ja keiner kennt sonst umfallen würde, da die Beine in der Länge gebeugt nicht halten können. Deshalb auch Ar......e als  spinnennickname.
> 
> ...




Wg. Donnerstag, wenn ich mal endlich Erfahren würde was am Fr. ist könnte ich entscheiden ob ich Freitagmorgen Arbeite und dafür Do. mitfahre. Würd schon gerne mitfahren.


*GERD WO BIST DU?*


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das höhrt sich sehr gut an. Ich meine das ist natürlich schlecht für Dich, aber gut für Dein Getriebe. Das ist dann nämlich noch ganz!
> Damit sollte feststehen das es das Schaltgestänge ist. Das hat sich wohl ausgehängt. Das sollte keine grosser Rep. aufwand sein.
> Wie willst Du jetzt vorgehen. Bist Du Mitglied im ADAC?


Ja, jetzt ist es wohl ausgehängt. Aber vorher ging ja nur der Rückwärtsgang nicht. Hoffentlich lag das auch am Schaltgestänge.  Bin noch nicht Mitglied beim ADAC. Du? Ich würde aber vielleicht eines werden, wenn dies die günstigste und praktikabelste Lösung ist. Tipp?


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt mit Frei Tag? Ich blick da noch nicht durch. Klär mich mal einer auf!
> Wenn Frei Tag nicht bei mir, vielleicht dann doch am Mi?


Tja, Du und ich dachten und planten Frei Tag in OF. Deine Frage nach den Bildern (mit Event) vom MTK-Cube hat er wohl als Aufforderung für Frei Tag interpretiert. Vielleicht ist es da ja auch besonders günstig/passend für ihn an diesem Tag!? Ich jedenfalls wäre bei Allem dabei gewesen, Präferenz bei der Möglichkeit unter meine Karre geschaut zu bekommen. Nu bin ich aber erstmal immobil und muß anders planen...


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wg. Donnerstag, wenn ich mal endlich Erfahren würde was am Fr. ist könnte ich entscheiden ob ich Freitagmorgen Arbeite und dafür Do. mitfahre. Würd schon gerne mitfahren.
> 
> GERD WO BIST DU?



Muß manchmal so tun, als ob ich arbeite. Ganz zu schweigen von den Terminsachen, die auf meinem Tisch liegen...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nu bin ich aber erstmal immobil und muß anders planen...



Jetzt bin ich genauso weit wie vorher.


----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2006)

> Winterpokal könnte ich auch mit dabei sein , wenn Ihr wollt.(RR, Mtb, Ruderergometer und Fahrradergometer Einheiten könnte ich beisteuern. - Laufen hasse ich )



bevor das hier wieder untergeht.



> team2:
> 
> -arkonis
> -crazy racer
> -rachid (das ist der, den ich mitbringe)



+fuel

mal schauen was noch passiert. einer fehlt noch.


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ja ja um bekannt zu bleiben darf man halt nicht unter Zeugen da drüber fahren.
> War wohl dem gelben komischen Hund nicht geläufig, daß man ihn dann nicht mehr kennt.
> Die Sattelstütze bleibt ja deshalb oben, weil der mit den langen Beinen den ja keiner kennt sonst umfallen würde, da die Beine in der Länge gebeugt nicht halten können. Deshalb auch Ar......e als  spinnennickname.
> 
> ...



Ihr seid alle so gemein zu mir. Ich konnte doch gar nichts dafür: Es war für mich einfach zu glitschig um vorher halten zu können!

     

Gimbi geht klar, aber vorher 14 Uhr...


----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2006)

> Bin noch nicht Mitglied beim ADAC. Du? Ich würde aber vielleicht eines werden, wenn dies die günstigste und praktikabelste Lösung ist. Tipp?



mitglied werden macht schon sinn. für die meisten sachen reicht es zwar vor ort mitglied zu werden, wenn die die abschleppgebühren übernehmen sollen musst du allerdings mindestens 24std mitglied sein, das wird dann schnell recht teuer.


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> bevor das hier wieder untergeht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiß arkonis schon davon, dass er hier mitverplant wird? Er selbst hat sich, glaube ich, noch gar nicht dazu geäußert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> mitglied werden macht schon sinn. für die meisten sachen reicht es zwar vor ort mitglied zu werden, wenn die die abschleppgebühren übernehmen sollen musst du allerdings mindestens 24std mitglied sein, das wird dann schnell recht teuer.



stimmt es, dass die Dich sowieso nur bis zur nächsten Vertragswerkstatt abschleppen? Das mit den 24h wäre kein Problem, könnte auch mal zwei Tage mit Bahn und/oder Rad fahren. Brauche ich allerdings im günstigsten Fall fast dreimal so lange für...


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich genauso weit wie vorher.



Sammeln wir mal die Fakten:

Freitag findet auf jeden Fall statt (und wenn ich mit dem Rad anfahre)!
Donnerstag Abend ist Gimbi!
Bergwelle schafft es Mittwoch nicht bis 17 Uhr!

Alles andere ist Dispo-Masse.

Bin ich wieder mobil, könnten wir Mittwoch bei Dir fahren und Frei Tag zum MTK-Cube gehen. Willst Du Do 14 Uhr fahren, könnten wir Fr später starten. Bin ich nicht mobil, wackelt Mi.

Kann ich mir das blöde Gestänge auch anschauen, wenn ich die Karre so ein bisschen mit dem Wagenheber lüfte?


----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2006)

> Weiß arkonis schon davon, dass er hier mitverplant wird? Er selbst hat sich, glaube ich, noch gar nicht dazu geäußert.



ups, keine ahnung......mal schaun, der wird sich schon noch äussern.



> stimmt es, dass die Dich sowieso nur bis zur nächsten Vertragswerkstatt abschleppen? Das mit den 24h wäre kein Problem, könnte auch mal zwei Tage mit Bahn und/oder Rad fahren. Brauche ich allerdings im günstigsten Fall fast dreimal so lange für...



stell dir mal vor dein wagen bleibt mitten in der wallachei stehen. grundsätzlich ist bahnfahren ja nicht wirklich ein problem, aber für so nen fall würd ich die 70doppelmark im jahr opfern. kriegst ja dann auch nen leihwagen.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gimbi geht klar, aber vorher 14 Uhr...



Versteh ich das richtig, Du bist Do dabei? Der Carsten kommt dann bestimmt auch. Hat ja noch die ganze Woche Urlaub. 




Arachne schrieb:


> Kann ich mir das blöde Gestänge auch anschauen, wenn ich die Karre so ein bisschen mit dem Wagenheber lüfte?



Logisch kannst Du das, wer so biken kann, kann auch unters Auto kriechen.  Evtl Kannst Du auch von oben schauen. Die Manschette am Schaltknüppel abmachen und die Gucker in die richtige Richtung ausrichten. Wenn Du Glück hast siehst Du dann schon das Problem.

zum ADAC: Vetrag muß vordatiert werden, dann hast Du auch keine Wartezeit. Das Problem mit dem direkten Weg zur Werkstatt könntest Du aber trotzdem haben.


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig, Du bist Do dabei? Der Carsten kommt dann bestimmt auch. Hat ja noch die ganze Woche Urlaub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Gimbi bin ich dabei! Ab 14 Uhr fahren wäre ohne Auto nur mit Urlaub machbar.

@fUEL: Ab wo fahrt ihr denn?

Hab die Manschette schon abgemacht. So viel konnte ich nicht erkennen, schau aber nochmal.

Dieses Vordatieren ist doch bestimmt total von dem abhängig, der da kommt!?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> weiß jemand vielleicht noch jemanden? die kollegen die mir noch einfallen wollen alle für andere teams starten. da ich aber in nem anderen thread schon sowas wie :"hofheimer vernaschen"  gelesen habe würden wir uns durch vierer teams unnötig schwächen.


Zum Nachtisch!   Sowas gehört beim WP einfach zum "guten" Ton. Das werden heiß-kalte Monate bis Ende März!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Oktober 2006)

Mir ist übrigens gerade ein Temnamen für euch Hofheimer eingefallen:

Die Plauscher oder Hofheimer Plauscher


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2006)

laberbacken oder dummschwätzer wäre auch net schlecht ...  

duck und weg ...


----------



## fUEL (24. Oktober 2006)

Wo gefahren wird ist noch ein wenig wetterabhängig, da wüsste ich einige für die meissten von Euch neue Trails. 
Hab dem Uwe mal per pm ne kleine Andeutung gemacht - geht aber nur wenn es am Mi einigermassen trocken ist und am Do morgen nicht regnet. 

Ansonsten würd ich vorschlagen Hohemark oder Saalburg als Startpunkt zu wählen. Ende wäre gg 1730 1800wg Gimbi und vorherduschundnichtstink 
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (24. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mir ist übrigens gerade ein Temnamen für euch Hofheimer eingefallen:
> 
> Die Plauscher oder Hofheimer Plauscher



Das wäre aber nur für Team 1 angemessen.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2006)

@fuel: Mi Abend solls regnen, rechne mal damit das am Do. evtl noch 3 mehr mitfahren. 

@fux:


----------



## caroka (24. Oktober 2006)

Na , wenn ich das hier so lese......da mach ich doch auf jeden Fall beim Winterpokal mit. Da kann frau sich zum Nachtisch vernaschen lassen und es gehört auch noch zum guten Ton. Das macht bestimmt Spass.


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian;[email protected]:
           [url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/300028" schrieb:
			
		

> [/url]



  



caroka schrieb:


> Na , wenn ich das hier so lese......da mach ich doch auf jeden Fall beim Winterpokal mit. Da kann frau sich zum Nachtisch vernaschen lassen und es gehört auch noch zum guten Ton. Das macht bestimmt Spass.



so ist´s brav


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Na , wenn ich das hier so lese......da mach ich doch auf jeden Fall beim Winterpokal mit. Da kann frau sich zum Nachtisch vernaschen lassen und es gehört auch noch zum guten Ton. Das macht bestimmt Spass.



ich will in die Gruppe Deiner Gegner!


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> laberbacken oder dummschwätzer wäre auch net schlecht ...
> 
> duck und weg ...



andererseits...

Ich werd` im WP noch Bi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2006)

was haltet ihr vom kater seinem namensvorschlag?


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> was haltet ihr vom kater seinem namensvorschlag?



Auch nicht schlecht, v.a. da wir mit diesem Namen die anderen ja trotzdem platt bügeln werden!  Mir gefallen aber auch TDT und TNT und da Lucafabian wert auf diesen Namen legte, würde ich eher dazu tendieren. Wenn es Dir Recht ist, warten wir noch zwei, höchstens drei Tage mit dem Einrichten des Teams. Mir persönlich gefiele auch: Schwupp und drüber!


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2006)

wie wäre es mit :

das wp-team, das keiner kennt


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit :
> 
> das wp-team, das keiner kennt



In welchem Team fährt eigentlich der Tollwutüberträger mit?


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> In welchem Team fährt eigentlich der Tollwutüberträger mit?



zusammen mit dem kater werde ich euch weiterhin mit dem singletrailvirus infizieren, wann immer es uns möglich ist


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> bevor das hier wieder untergeht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn arkonis mitmacht, haben wir auch Team 2 voll: Habe saharadesertfox herangezogen! Ist eigentlich etwas unfair, da er jeden Tag läuft, oder fährt...


----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2006)

wow, gegen den nick kann der "tollwutüberträger" einpacken. ob das ein omen ist?!?


----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2006)

@arachne: geiles avatar.....


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @arachne: geiles avatar.....



Ei, ich bin halt de networker!


----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2006)

> Ei, ich bin halt de networker!



sieht von hier aus wie ein fies behaartes männerbein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> sieht von hier aus wie ein fies behaartes männerbein.



Hmmm, als Männerbein doch viel zu zart!? Ich hab` das Bild halt ein wenig größer und damit deutlicher vor Augen. 

...aber da bringst Du mich auf eine Idee...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2006)

Wie gehts den oben weiter auf Deinem neuen Bild?


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie gehts den oben weiter auf Deinem neuen Bild?



Du kannst noch so jammern, mehr gibt es nicht!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich weiß immernoch nicht was man beim WP genau machen muss (und wo) und wann es überhaupt losgeht 
Gibts von denen/dadrüber ne Seite im Netz die man sich mal anschauen kann? Oder ist das ne Sache von dem Forum hier?


----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2006)

@crazy racer: schau doch mal in fast jedes unterforum hier. als erstes wird immer der wp angekündigt. http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2006)

Pfui fuel, Du wirst doch nicht mogeln wollen. Die anderen stecken wir auch so in den Sack. Zuersteinmal kommt da der fux rein. Der hats verdient!


----------



## fUEL (24. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich weiß immernoch nicht was man beim WP genau machen muss (und wo) und wann es überhaupt losgeht
> Gibts von denen/dadrüber ne Seite im Netz die man sich mal anschauen kann? Oder ist das ne Sache von dem Forum hier?



Hi, scroll mal nach oben auf der Seite da ist rot hinterlegt in der allerobersten Zeile Wintepokal geschrieben. clic and go 

hier werden Sie geholfen 
Bin da auch neu .......Vielleicht fragen wir mal die alten E....... oder andere wie man da am besten mogelt???  - damit wir diese dann enttarnen  und entlarven  können, an den Pranger stellen und mit faulen Eiern bewerfen   

Im Taunus bleibts reel, gell 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2006)




----------



## fUEL (24. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Pfui fuel, Du wirst doch nicht mogeln wollen. Die anderen stecken wir auch so in den Sack. Zuersteinmal kommt da der fux rein. Der hats verdient!



Da war ein Doppelpost und der halbfertige Entwurf war statt als Vorschau als Antwort hochgegangen. Systemfehler!!
Alle klarheiten beseitigt??
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2006)

@arachne:
in anbetracht dessen:



> andererseits...
> 
> Ich werd` im WP noch Bi.



könnte das 


> Hmmm, als Männerbein doch viel zu zart!? Ich hab` das Bild halt ein wenig größer und damit deutlicher vor Augen.
> 
> ...aber da bringst Du mich auf eine Idee...



ja ein neuer fetisch von dir sein!

aber ich mach mal was ich am besten kann und halt mich da raus. ich hab also nix gesagt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Oktober 2006)

Ok, alles klar  dann sind alle unklarheiten aus der Welt und ich bin dabei 
sind die Teams jetzt schon alle voll oder soll ich versuchen meinen Kumpel der vermutlich eh keine Lust dazu hat zu motivieren?
brauche ich nur noch ne Rolle für nach der Arbeit  aber gibt ja eh bald Weihnachtsgeld.


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> aber ich mach mal was ich am besten kann und halt mich da raus. ich hab also nix gesagt.


 Ist auch besser so! Sonst nehmen wir Dich nächstes Mal mit auf den Altkönig.   


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> sind die Teams jetzt schon alle voll oder soll ich versuchen meinen Kumpel der vermutlich eh keine Lust dazu hat zu motivieren?
> brauche ich nur noch ne Rolle für nach der Arbeit  aber gibt ja eh bald Weihnachtsgeld.



Wenn arkonis mit macht, haben wir zwei Teams voll. Aber der äußert sich ja als nicht.


----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2006)

> Ist auch besser so! Sonst nehmen wir Dich nächstes Mal mit auf den Altkönig.



mitnehmen hört sich so an, als wolltest du mich raufziehen, womit ich kein problem hätte.


----------



## arkonis (24. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so! Sonst nehmen wir Dich nächstes Mal mit auf den Altkönig.
> 
> 
> Wenn arkonis mit macht, haben wir zwei Teams voll. Aber der äußert sich ja als nicht.



ja ich bin schwer beschäftigt, von morgens um sechs bis abends um acht unterwegs  
von mir aus tragt mich ein, was gibt es zu gewinnen?

@arachne
das sind aber keine Frauenbeine, dafür sind die Waden zu dick


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Oktober 2006)

Richtig - was gibts zu gewinnen? Ausser Stolz über den Sieg über die anderen natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (24. Oktober 2006)

nen Winterpokal und ein Eis


----------



## fUEL (24. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> nen Winterpokal und ein Eis



Im Winter kann man dem Bergauffahren neue positive Aspekte abgewinnen. 
Frag mal die Caro, von der wohl das Bein Bild (nicht) stammt?! wie Sie es letztes Jahr im Schnee auf dem Alden fand.   oder lies im ollen thread : Wer schafft es auf den Altkönig ....... Die Erinnerung macht dann doch ein wenig Lust auf den Schnee...
Und in der Auffahrt friert man nicht so Gotterbärmlich, weil beim Abfahren kommt ohne Schnee der Chill effekt dazu mit Schnee manchmal anstrengend weil bergab treten auf dem Victoriatempeltrail ist auch was gg Kälte  

Icemaker. ! Wir machens auch bei Eis.....
Gruss Frank


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> mitnehmen hört sich so an, als wolltest du mich raufziehen, womit ich kein problem hätte.


Ich schubs Dich über den Hubbel bei der Abfahrt. 


arkonis schrieb:


> ja ich bin schwer beschäftigt, von morgens um sechs bis abends um acht unterwegs
> von mir aus tragt mich ein, was gibt es zu gewinnen?
> 
> @arachne
> das sind aber keine Frauenbeine, dafür sind die Waden zu dick


Arbeitest Du in der Pathologie? Was machst Du da mit den...


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Richtig - was gibts zu gewinnen? Ausser Stolz über den Sieg über die anderen natürlich


Wieso stolz? Ist doch nur ein Pflichtsieg!  


arkonis schrieb:


> nen Winterpokal und ein Eis


Der Winterpokal wird wohl mehr virtuell sein. Aber das Eis werden wir sicher beim Training im Taunus finden!


----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2006)

eis gibts für jeden. frei nach dem motto: umsonst und draussen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich brauch ne Rolle. Dann tret ich jeden abend nach der Arbeit ganz gemütlich 8 Punkte und am WE gehe ich raus


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne Rolle. Dann tret ich jeden abend nach der Arbeit ganz gemütlich 8 Punkte und am WE gehe ich raus



Hmmm, ich könnte meine alte Rolle nehmen und an mein Hardtail ein paar Slicks machen!


----------



## fUEL (24. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich könnte meine alte Rolle nehmen und an mein Hardtail ein paar Slicks machen!



Rolle, bergauf mit abgesenkter Stütze über Bäume schubsen....oh oh 
oder meintest Du frei nach gockel ich könnte meine Alte in der Rolle nehmen und an mein hardtail ein paar Slicks machen? pfui deifi!
Gruss


----------



## arkonis (24. Oktober 2006)

ich sehe schon Pernio und Eisnasenzapfen kommen, aber wenigstens keine Probleme mehr mit Zecken und Mücken. 
Pathologie ist auch eine nette umschreibung für meinen Arbeitsplatz, leider ist es nicht es so ganz ruhig


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Rolle, bergauf mit abgesenkter Stütze über Bäume schubsen....oh oh
> oder meintest Du frei nach gockel ich könnte meine Alte in der Rolle nehmen und an mein hardtail ein paar Slicks machen? pfui deifi!
> Gruss



Darf ich auch mal von dem probieren, was Du getrunken hast?!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2006)

Gerd wie ist der Stand beim Auto?

Übrigens hab ich von der Prinzessin Do. Abend freibekommen. Muß mir aber fürs biken Do. Mittag Urlaub einreichen. Frei Tag morgen darf ich nicht arbeiten gehen, da muß ich Kinder hüten.

Mit Carsten hab ich ausgemacht das der Bilderschauabend und der *gutenroten* Testabend verschoben wird. Wir können ja Do Mittag nochmal drüber sprechen. Wenn Du nicht so schnell hochfährst dürfte das ja machbar sein. 

wg. neum Foto: Bitte, bitte vielleicht doch noch ein bißchen weiter nach oben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Prinzessin... lies mal

Bin endlich mit dem bl.... Vermerk fertig!

Habe meine Raumpflegerin wegen meines Autos angesprochen. Ihr Sohn ist KFZ-Mechaniker. Sie wollte ihn fragen, ob er mal schauen, oder mir eine günstige Werkstatt sagen kann! Soll morgen Früh/Vormittag Bescheid bekommen. Wenn nicht frage ich morgen Vormittag bei umliegende Werkstätten an.

Freitag läuft jetzt gar nichts!?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2006)

13:00 wird gefahren am Frei Tag. Mit Carsten, lediglich die Fotoshow wurde verschoben


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Oktober 2006)

@ddkk weil er sich mit schwarzen Strümpfen tarnt: Würde es Dir was helfen, wenn ich Dich Donnerstag abholen und nach Hohemark mitnehmen würde ? ggf. auch vom Hattersheimer Bhf, wo die S1 aus Wiesbaden herkommt (wär für mich ein SchwarzerKater-Jump und ich müßte dann eh bei Deinem Ort vorbei, wo wir Dein Bike ein- oder aufladen könnten ?)

Am Donnerstag muß ich aber um 18:00 wieder @Home sein; ggf. würde ich mich abseilen.

Als Eintrittskarte genügt ein Vollbild; aber nicht von Dir


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Na , wenn ich das hier so lese......da mach ich doch auf jeden Fall beim Winterpokal mit. Da kann frau sich zum Nachtisch vernaschen lassen und es gehört auch noch zum guten Ton. Das macht bestimmt Spass.


Waaaaaaas ne Vorlage, und nur einer ist angesprungen (wie immer der gleiche)....  Seid's müde ? Ich konnte heut den ganzen Tag nicht online sein.


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @ddkk weil er sich mit schwarzen Strümpfen tarnt: Würde es Dir was helfen, wenn ich Dich Donnerstag abholen und nach Hohemark mitnehmen würde ? ggf. auch vom Hattersheimer Bhf, wo die S1 aus Wiesbaden herkommt (wär für mich ein SchwarzerKater-Jump und ich müßte dann eh bei Deinem Ort vorbei, wo wir Dein Bike ein- oder aufladen könnten ?)
> 
> Am Donnerstag muß ich aber um 18:00 wieder @Home sein; ggf. würde ich mich abseilen.
> 
> Als Eintrittskarte genügt ein Vollbild; aber nicht von Dir



Wenn es bis dahin nicht wieder schalten geht und ich den halben Tag frei bekomme, sehr gerne!  Allerdings wäre es für mich blöde zweimal frei zu nehmen, wenn ich diese Zeit nicht auch für den Abtransport meiner letzten Gewächshausteile nutzen kann... Ich hoffe, morgen weiß ich mehr.

Von der Hohemark aus würde ich mit dem Rad zurück fahren.

Ok, nehme euch morgen die Illusion.  

Was macht eigentlich Dein GA-Projekt Flughafen?


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Waaaaaaas ne Vorlage, und nur einer ist angesprungen (wie immer der gleiche)....  Seid's müde ? Ich konnte heut den ganzen Tag nicht online sein.



Naja, das ist einen halben Tag und zwei Seiten her! Wenn man dann noch ab und an so tun muß, als ob man arbeitet (und alle anderen Arbeiten lieber macht als die, die man auf jeden Fall machen muß, sich von seinen problemlösungsuchenden Kollegen liebend gerne ablenken läßt...   ) kann ich schon verstehen, wenn man nicht jeden Topic im Detail erfassen und behandeln kann. Jedenfalls habe ich niemandem verboten auch darauf einzugehen!


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn es bis dahin nicht wieder schalten geht und ich den halben Tag frei bekomme, sehr gerne!  Allerdings wäre es für mich blöde zweimal frei zu nehmen, wenn ich diese Zeit nicht auch für den Abtransport meiner letzten Gewächshausteile nutzen kann... Ich hoffe, morgen weiß ich mehr....


Schaun mer mol.


Arachne schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich Dein GA-Projekt Flughafen?


Leider noch nix; irgendwie habe ich im Urlaub noch weniger Zeit (Do./Fr./So.  muß ich mit so'n paar Bergziegen schon fahren, da bleibt keine Zeit mehr, ne entsprechende GA-Strecke zu erkunden. Ich bleib aber dran; insbesondere wg. dem WP (ab 6.11. geht's übrigens los).
A Popo WP: Schaut mal hier was ich lesen mußte; das *Schreit* nach Wider-Posting. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3119223&postcount=3
EDIT: Der Mieze würde ich ne Schlange als Betthupferl verpassen ...


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2006)

Die Schlacht ist eröffnet: Patsch! laßt uns nun schnell unseren Team-Namen festlegen, eintragen und den anderen das Fürchten lehren!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Schlacht ist eröffnet: Patsch! laßt uns nun schnell unseren Team-Namen festlegen, eintragen und den anderen das Fürchten lehren!!!


Spätestens am Freitag müssen wir damit fertig sein, dann werden die zugequatscht, bis Blut aus de Ohren fließt (ein Fall für Hessi-James)

EDIT: oder wir müllen ihren Fred mit Beiträgen zu, daß sie nix anderes mehr sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Spätestens am Freitag müssen wir damit fertig sein, dann werden die zugequatscht, bis Blut aus de Ohren fließt (ein Fall für Hessi-James)
> 
> EDIT: oder wir müllen ihren Fred mit Beiträgen zu, daß sie nix anderes mehr sehen


Einigt euch erst mal auf ´nen Namen, damit man euch in der Schlacht auch richtig ansprechen kann. Oder seid ihr feige?   

Üpprigens is de Hessi James e Verwander von mir!


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Üpprigens is de Hessi James e Verwander von mir!



unn ischhh binn aaaahhch nochh daaahh ...


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2006)

wir benötigen der teamleader zwei! einer fürs erste team, der andere fürs zweite. dieser teamleader meldet ein team an, die mitfahrer müßen dann ihre mitgliedschaft beim teamleader beantragen.

zur namensfindung. es stehen jetzt folgende ideen im raum:

1-taunus dream team (TDT)
2-taunus night trailers (TNT)
3-hofheimer plauscher (wobei man hier evtl auch noch die ein oder andere änderung vornehmen könnte. z.b. die hofheimer klatschtanten? oder dummschwätzer, vielschreiber, laberbacken etc.....

eine öffentliche abstimmung kann nicht funktionieren, da man die nicht auf einen gewissen personenkreis reduzieren kann. desweiteren sollten wir die teams auch mit nummern versehen, sprich team 1 und team2. das zeigt unsere zusammengehörigkeit im krieg.

irgendwelche einwände? wenn nein, sollte jeder mal ne ansage machen,welchen namen er bevorzugt. ich würde dann team1 anmelden wenns recht ist.  uss ja nicht automatisch heißen, dass der teamleader am meißten punkte einfährt.
2-


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> unn ischhh binn aaaahhch nochh daaahh ...


und *DU, DU* bist der nächste 

 





........(ein klein wenig )


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Üpprigens is de Hessi James e Verwander von mir!


Eeeeesssccchhhhtttt ? Is ja de Haaaaaaammer, de Knebel oder de Nachtsheim ? (hab nur 3 CD's von dere do, bin da ned so beleuschdet)
Edit: Oder is des dadsäschlich nur uff *Deine* Laberfähischkaid bezoche; dann wär'n die abä ned so ausgepräscht; da könne des annern abä noch bässer, wie in diesem Niveau-Fred erwieese.
(wenn de Lugga und de Araaaschne loslesche, kimmt schon a mal Blut aus maner Tasdadur)


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Oktober 2006)

Hab den Würmchen vom IBC Team freundliche Grüße von uns ausgerichtet

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3122490&postcount=10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab den Würmchen vom IBC Team freundliche Grüße von uns ausgerichtet
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3122490&postcount=10



grüße zurück


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Oktober 2006)




----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Oktober 2006)

@fuel: Wo morgen? Mir wäre Hohemark am liebsten


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir benötigen der teamleader zwei! einer fürs erste team, der andere fürs zweite. dieser teamleader meldet ein team an, die mitfahrer müßen dann ihre mitgliedschaft beim teamleader beantragen.
> 
> zur namensfindung. es stehen jetzt folgende ideen im raum:
> 
> ...



Ich bin für 2 oder 1, wobei mir "IBC`ler zum Frühstück", oder "IBC-Würmchen-Entsorger" auch gefiele.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin auch für 1. oder 2. 
Die Abkürzung TNT hat schon was.


_____________________________________________
Benutzerbild wurde den WP Gepflogenheiten angepaßt


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


>


----------



## fUEL (25. Oktober 2006)

Dann mache ma mal 14 Uhr Hohemark morsche mittach

Was is en nu mit den Teamnamen???

*tnt *Trinitrtoluol ist ja hochexplosiv und fies
*napalm* ist auch ziemlich fies

Macht den Anderen bestimmt richtisch Angst aber TnT und Tdt find ich auch gut 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Oktober 2006)

Wir müssen mit dem Namen jetzt endlich Nägel mit Köpfen machen.

TDT- Dream Team ist ein wenig affig
TNT- Night Rider sind mit den Trail rules nicht zu vereinbaren
..

..

..

mit dem Buchstaben in der Mitte wird das eh nix, daher ist mein momentaner Favorit einfach nur 

*TT * 

Bedeutung könnte Taunus Team oder Taunus Trailer sein, TT ist kurz höhrt sich gut an und ist mit nichts zu verwechseln, ausser nem Motorradrennen. Da bei diesem Rennen aber nur Verrückte teilnehmen passt das ganz gut als Teamname.

Meinungen sind erbeten... bis zum Wochenende sollten wir das mit dem Namen hinter uns gebracht haben.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## fUEL (25. Oktober 2006)

Was en los? 2 Std ohne Post hier. 

LMB ist eingetragen. 

Wie wär es mit "Ohne Rückspiegel"
oder" 2fast4u "
oder "smilykings"
oder "fuxjäger"
oder tt wie total trainiert, nicht zu verwechseln mit der komischen Audi Karre.
oder oder oder 
Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (25. Oktober 2006)

Für euch fände ich ja 'Plauschgruppe' als Namen sehr passend


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Für euch fände ich ja 'Plauschgruppe' als Namen sehr passend



Stimmt, dass können wir fast so gut wie auf Trails Biken. Könnt ihr eigentlich irgend was?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was en los? 2 Std ohne Post hier.
> 
> LMB ist eingetragen.
> 
> ...



Die Audi Karre hat ich total vergessen.....Ups

2fast4u   ist auch gut


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir müssen mit dem Namen jetzt endlich Nägel mit Köpfen machen.
> 
> TDT- Dream Team ist ein wenig affig
> TNT- Night Rider sind mit den Trail rules nicht zu vereinbaren
> ...



Oh, mir fiel gerade etwas auf: Wie wäre es mit

TTF - Taunus Trail Fahrer?

Ich könnte mir das dann mit Trek Top Fuel übersetzen!


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Audi Karre hat ich total vergessen.....Ups
> 
> 2fast4u   ist auch gut



Naja, macht nix, fällt zwar manchmal um, ich aber auch...


----------



## arkonis (25. Oktober 2006)

Hofheimer Plauscher, der Name ist Pogramm, zum Glück werden nur die Zeiten eingestellt.
Taunus Highlander, mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Eeeeesssccchhhhtttt ? Is ja de Haaaaaaammer, de Knebel oder de Nachtsheim ? (hab nur 3 CD's von dere do, bin da ned so beleuschdet)
> Edit: Oder is des dadsäschlich nur uff *Deine* Laberfähischkaid bezoche; dann wär'n die abä ned so ausgepräscht; da könne des annern abä noch bässer, wie in diesem Niveau-Fred erwieese.
> (wenn de Lugga und de Araaaschne loslesche, kimmt schon a mal Blut aus maner Tasdadur)


Jez basse mol uff! Isch bin gebördische Frankfodder und uff´m wissbadener Land uffgewachse un in unsre hochheilische Landeshaupdschdad zur Schul gegange. Dabei wore die ersde Blatte von Badesalz meine ständische Begleider g´wese. De koze Abstescher für zwo Johr uff die ebbsch´Seit hat meim Babbelkönne sischer nischt gschadet! Un nu im diefsde Taunus kann mer des sogar noch weider vertiefe. Doher is mei Hessisch dorschaus in em guude Zustand! Um die Mensche um misch rum abber net zu vergraule, spresch isch in Gesellschafd von normale Mensche ebbe meist hochdeutsch.


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jez basse mol uff! Isch bin gebördische Frankfodder und uff´m wissbadener Land uffgewachse un in unsre hochheilische Landeshaupdschdad zur Schul gegange. Dabei wore die ersde Blatte von Badesalz meine ständische Begleider g´wese. De koze Abstescher für zwo Johr uff die ebbsch´Seit hat meim Babbelkönne sischer nischt gschadet! Un nu im diefsde Taunus kann mer des sogar noch weider vertiefe. Doher is mei Hessisch dorschaus in em guude Zustand! Um die Mensche um misch rum abber net zu vergraule, spresch isch in Gesellschafd von normale Mensche ebbe meist hochdeutsch.



Wie, Du gibst Dich auch mal mit was anderem als Bikern ab???


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> Hofheimer Plauscher, der Name ist Pogramm, zum Glück werden nur die Zeiten eingestellt.
> Taunus Highlander, mein Vorschlag.



Genau! Bin auch auf `ne TH gegangen. Erinnert mich an difh.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (25. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jez basse mol uff! Isch bin gebördische Frankfodder und uff´m wissbadener Land uffgewachse un in unsre hochheilische Landeshaupdschdad zur Schul gegange. Dabei wore die ersde Blatte von Badesalz meine ständische Begleider g´wese. De koze Abstescher für zwo Johr uff die ebbsch´Seit hat meim Babbelkönne sischer nischt gschadet! Un nu im diefsde Taunus kann mer des sogar noch weider vertiefe. Doher is mei Hessisch dorschaus in em guude Zustand! Um die Mensche um misch rum abber net zu vergraule, spresch isch in Gesellschafd von normale Mensche ebbe meist hochdeutsch.



Beeindruckender Nachweiss für das Vorhandesein von Mundartkenntnissen.
Vielleicht sollte die Katz in das Babbelerpokalteam wexele. 
Gruß dann auch 
Frank 

*Hinweis LMB für morsche  Predimbtourchen!!

 *


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Beeindruckender Nachweiss für das Vorhandesein von Mundartkenntnissen.
> Vielleicht sollte die Katz in das Babbelerpokalteam wexele.
> Gruß dann auch
> Frank
> ...



Meine Anmeldung gilt unter dem Vorbehalt, dass mich heute Abend meine Lupine sicher Nachhause geleitet und ich morgen von de Schaff da öchendwie hiekomm.  Hallo Carsten!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte die Katz in das Babbelerpokalteam wexele.


Nee, nee, ich bin schon im richtigen Team und spätestens im Dezember, wenn wir meilenweit vor euch in der Teamwertung rangieren!   Aber bei aller Konkurenz   unter den Teams: Mir sinn doch alle Hesse!  Zumindest vom Wohnort her.


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2006)

die ansppielung des teamnames auf diesen fred find ich fast schon notwendig. und uwe: vielen dank, dass die der dream team schmarrn nicht wirklich gefallen hat.


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nee, nee, ich bin schon im richtigen Team und spätestens im Dezember, wenn wir meilenweit vor euch in der Teamwertung rangieren!   Aber bei aller Konkurenz   unter den Teams: Mir sinn doch alle Hesse!  Zumindest vom Wohnort her.



Also wenn ich des ganz genau nem, bin ich aach in Frankfort geborn; sogar in Sachsehause!  

Freut mich abber, des de wenigstens im aacheblick noch fantasie habbe und träume könne tust! Hoffentlich vergeht der des net so schnell...  ..wie mer vor euch sei werdde!  Abber wenns de Glück habbe tust, könne mer euch net a ma hänsln, weil mer selbst unsern diemname no net kenne tun.


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> die ansppielung des teamnames auf diesen fred find ich fast schon notwendig. und uwe: vielen dank, dass die der dream team schmarrn nicht wirklich gefallen hat.



wasn des? klar sinn mirn driemdiem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2006)

ei gerd, isch tu dir ja im grunde vollkomme rescht gebbe, abbä des mit dem naame fand ich halt irschendwie ebbes abgegriffe. da fänd isch halt was wie: "die hofheimer schlächtbabbler" oder so wesentlisch passender, verstehste?


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2006)

ihr werds doch bald habbe mid dem name fon dem diehm von dem den kaaner so rischtisch kenne tut ...

des kann ja was werde in dem harde winnder, der wo da uff uns all zukomme tut ...  

mösche die bessere gewinne (also mir, dass des klor is  )


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gerd, isch tu dir ja im grunde vollkomme rescht gebbe, abbä des mit dem naame fand ich halt irschendwie ebbes abgegriffe. da fänd isch halt was wie: "die hofheimer schlächtbabbler" oder so wesentlisch passender, verstehste?



ei verstehn du isch des scho, bei meinem name stimmt des ja aach alles!  Abber des spiechelt aafach net unsern kampfgaast widder. Hast de aach ebbes gesche DD, äh TT? Isch glaab net a ma, des TPT daunus plauscher diem kon... konns... ko... konsen...dingenskirschenfähisch is - mir uns da druff gönne einische dun!?


----------



## caroka (25. Oktober 2006)

Wenn man das hier so liest, kommt man ja richtig in Wettkampflaune. 

Also ich wäre auch für die Hofheimer Plauscher und T1 bzw. T2. 

So, ich bin jetzt vom lesen so hippelig geworden..........ich geh jetzt erst mal ins Training. 

Bis bald


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn man das hier so liest, kommt man ja richtig in Wettkampflaune.
> 
> Also ich wäre auch für die Hofheimer Plauscher und T1 bzw. T2.
> 
> ...



In was für ein Training???  

Nochmal: Wenn Plauscher, dann lieber Taunus Plauscher. (Ich bin fast doppelt so weit von Hofheim weg wie caroka.) TP kann ich mir auch besser merken -> Twisted Pair...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Oktober 2006)

Ei jetz mus isch Eusch ach a mal ewwes sache. Isch bin neemlisch auch anner von dere sord aus dem Ord. Die von hib und drib de bach wern nie im lewwe habe saache die saache hawe. Des ist ja fast so wie fred zum thread saache.

mid em name sin mer awer als noch net weider, a paar gude vorschläche sin ja debei. Stern tut misch nur des  dumme gebawle von de kongurenz. dei hawe sogar öffendlich üwwer den den kaner kennt hergezoche. Mir solle uns in de schlammpes werfe wenn se kome. Die solle mal uffpasse das mer se net mit Schlammpes bewerfe wenn se komme. und de Zettel wär zu groß fern lenger. Isch glaub dene brennt de kittel. Passt nur uff das mer Euch erwische, sonst gibts a gnernsche!


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2006)

isch hab dem babbler gleisch geantwort!

kann mich ma aaner uffs rad setze? sonst komm ich heute gah net mer nach dehaam...


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2006)

wolle mer uns uff die taunus plauscher einische? odder wolle mer vielleicht dere einzische fraa die entscheidung überlasse?



> Stern tut misch nur des dumme gebawle von de kongurenz



die solle sisch die luft besser fürs fahn spare.


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Stern tut misch nur des  dumme gebawle von de kongurenz



gleisch kimmts plud ausm ohr


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Oktober 2006)

Kleintierjäger oder Kleintierzüchter
... aber müßte einer erst die "Interna's" kennen.

Taunus-DIMB = Die ideale Männer-Besetzung (das wird wohl leider mit der normalen DIMB verwechselt)

TTT Taunus-Treppen-Trailer (ist wohl auch nicht so der Hit)

Kaiser-Templer (?)

"Taunus-Plauscher" o.ä. in diese Richtung fänd ich auch besser als "Hofheimer...." (bin Krifteler, da gibt's gewisse Aversionen)

Noch'n Vorschlag, falls Caro und missmarple was gründen wollen: TKS (Taunus-Keulenschwingerinnen)
Aber Freitag abend sollte der Name steh'n, wir sehen uns ja noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (25. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> gleisch kimmts plud ausm ohr



Es gibt nur aa getrenk des finn isch guud und dess is dei Bluuud 

Und bitte nix mit Hofheim dess iss on mir dhaam 40 km ford, kerle nee

aan Gruuus zum guude Schlussss
Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Es gibt nur aa getrenk des finn isch guud und dess is dei Bluuud
> 
> Und bitte nix mit Hofheim dess iss on mir dhaam 40 km ford, kerle nee
> 
> ...





Hofham geht uff kaan fall, da erschlage die mich hier wenn ses rauskrische

Ausserdem hab ich vor nem Jahr noch gar net gewust wie man dahin kommt


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Oktober 2006)

Name: Feldbärchen


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ihr werds doch bald habbe mid dem name fon dem diehm von dem den kaaner so rischtisch kenne tut ...


Es is hald hier wie mid em gude Woi, je länger ... desdo bessär. Außerdem wär en Name scho nach ahner Soide Diskussione im Fred ned unserär würddisch, damit misse mer uns scho 5-10 Soide Zaid losse...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Oktober 2006)

Dann trage ich mal meinen Teil dazu bei: Dream Team find ich doof  soll ja nicht der eindruck das wir "von der anderen Seite" sind und uns dann keiner mehr ernst nimmt. Wobei...unterschätzt zu werden hat nicht immer nur Nachteile


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2006)

bis zum wocheend also spätstens in dreissisch seite wedde mers wohl habbe.


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Name: Feldbärchen


 möchtest Du irgendwann als Stofftier bei Caro oder missmarple am Kopfende landen ? 
(Prinzessin aus Neu-Isenburg: das ist nur ne Vorlage damits hier weiter geht)


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> möchtest Du irgendwann als Stofftier bei Caro oder missmarple am Kopfende landen ?



Das wär doch nicht das schlechteste


----------



## caroka (25. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> möchtest Du irgendwann als Stofftier bei Caro oder missmarple am Kopfende landen ?
> (Prinzessin aus Neu-Isenburg: das ist nur ne Vorlage damits hier weiter geht)



Ei da kommisch ja grad recht. 
Naa dun mer ma bei de Sach bleiwe........also de Maggo hat gesacht die einsisch Fraa soll saache was mer fürn Name nemme. Des find isch nadürlisch subber. Isch bin jetz für die Taunusplauscher. So e bissi Anderstetment dut doch ganz gut komme unn Hofem bast ja wäklisch net. 
Un zu de Stofftiern....ei da habb isch doch schonn lang kaa mer im Bettsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (25. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei da kommisch ja grad recht.
> Naa dun mer ma bei de Sach bleiwe........also de Maggo hat gesacht die einsisch Fraa soll saache was mer fürn Name nemme. Des find isch nadürlisch subber. Isch bin jetz für die Taunusplauscher. So e bissi Anderstetment dut doch ganz gut komme unn Hofem bast ja wäklisch net.
> Un zu de Stofftiern....ei da habb isch doch schonn lang kaa mer im Bettsche.



Schon widder aan Draumberuf geblatzt wie a seifebloos. 
Wo Mann und Fraa aus aaner Schüssel esse jojo da iss ma in Hesse.


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...also de Maggo hat gesacht die einsisch Fraa soll saache was mer fürn Name nemme. ...



erstens sacht de maggo gar nix

zweitens tut der des nur gesacht ham, weil de zufällich de glaache meinung habbe tust wie er

gut des schomma hofm vom disch is


----------



## fUEL (25. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> erstens sacht de maggo gar nix
> 
> zweitens tut der des nur gesacht ham, weil de zufällich de glaache meinung habbe tust wie er
> 
> gut des schomma hofm vom disch is



Wie wär den Beinlinge  als Name bei dem neuen Avatar????


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie wär den Beinlinge  als Name bei dem neuen Avatar????



Oder vielleicht Netzlinge. 

Jemand gegen Taunusplauscher? Bessere Vorschläge? Wenn nicht, brauchen wir ja nicht bis zum Wochenende warten.


----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2006)

ei, obwohl isch normalerweise nix gesacht habbe tu häng isch mich do jetzt emol rinn. isch find die idee mit de taunusplauscher werklisch gut und frach mich halt warum mer des net nemme tue. uff jedenfall gibts kaan name wie netzlinge odder feldbärscher. des iss ja wohl mal klar. so jetzt misst er mich entschuldische, der frühsport ruft.


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2006)

taunusplauscher is genehmischt  

jez unn braacht ihr nuhr noch aahner, der wo das ganse aamelde tut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2006)

so, zurück vom joggen und hochmotiviert. hier kann sich nun angemeldet werden:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/191


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2006)

endlisch mahl aahner mit mumm und net so en schleeschtbabbler


----------



## fUEL (26. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> taunusplauscher is genehmischt
> 
> jez unn braacht ihr nuhr noch aahner, der wo das ganse aamelde tut ...



Seid wann dud denn die kongurenz unsern name bestimme dürfe??

Hat da aaner kuche geruffe des de krümmel sich melde dut?

Aaner von denen die ein name finne 

ddknh =  die die keinen namen haben (noch nett)


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2006)

Uuuaaaaaaaaaahhhhh, Guten Morgen
Ist ja einiges passiert in der Nacht, Taunusplauscher sollen wir uns also nennen. Wieso hat sich noch gar keiner angemldet?

Wer war den jetzt in Team 1 und wer in dem anderen?

@fuel: Bald bist Du auch den ganzen Tag online , bis später, wir haben uns den besten Tag im Herbst ausgesucht, frieren werden wir heute nicht!


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, zurück vom joggen und hochmotiviert. hier kann sich nun angemeldet werden:
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/191



Kannst Du das gleiche nochmal machen und das Team "Taunusplauscher 1" nennen? Im Augenblick stehen wir unter Team im Alphabet...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2006)

Auf Platz 1 steht ein Team mit -alles fahrbar- man abgesehen von demguten Namen sollten wir auch weiter vorne stehen. -Taunusplauscher- wäre dann wohl Platz 2


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2006)

was macht ihr euch gedanke über die reihefolsch  
dauert doch net lang, da seid ihr eh hinne dra


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2006)

Bald gehts los:


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2006)

soll isch jetzt aach noch an laberfred führ euer team (das endlisch aan name had) im subbforum des winderbokals eröffne oder griescht ihr des aalaane hinn, hä ?


----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2006)

mir werdde eh bald uff em annern platz stehn. da zählt net mer des alphabet sondern die erbrachte leistung. isch hab dem admin jetzt ememal e pn geschickt, mol gugge ob der des zurückstze tun kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2006)

na hoffendlisch haste bei der pn widder in hochdeudsch gschwitsched, sonnsd rafft der addminn das net  

un klar, dass ihr eusch dann gaaanz unne in der lisde finnen werd, wenns abbgeht   hab isch ja scho weider obbe geschribbe ...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2006)

Haubtsach, immer aan Blatz vor Eusch Buwe!


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2006)

des könne mir ja heut awend bei nem äppler ausdiskudiere  
wer von eusch traut sich denn in die höhle der daunuskatz und des  -fux


----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2006)

> hab isch ja scho weider obbe geschribbe ...



ei fux, du widderholst dich unn des werd langweilisch....


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> des könne mir ja heut awend bei nem äppler ausdiskudiere


Des könne mer mache, awer an Blatz vor Euch wolle mer sitze



wissefux schrieb:


> wer von eusch traut sich denn in die höhle der daunuskatz und des  -fux



Wenn mir komme is des die Höhle von de Plauscher, fux unn katz warn dann die längst zeit Hausherrn. Stellt sich die frache ob ihr euch traut dazubleibe?


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn mir komme is des die Höhle von de Plauscher, fux unn katz warn dann die längst zeit Hausherrn. Stellt sich die frache ob ihr euch traut dazubleibe?



mir wern unser revier schon zu verteidische wisse  
und wehe, aahner von eusch bestellt bier statt äppler


----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2006)

Moinmoin,

is ja ebbes basiert. Ich habb mich schonnemal eigetrache. 
Muss jez in die Küch. Die Kinner ham Hunger. 

Ei mer liest vonnenanner.


----------



## fUEL (26. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> 
> is ja ebbes basiert. Ich habb mich schonnemal eigetrache.
> Muss jez in die Küch. Die Kinner ham Hunger.
> ...



Ich würd vorschlagen mir nenne des andere Team AAATaunusplauscher dann sinn mer von vornerinn schon mal vor dene Haarigen Kleintiere.uff dene Tiimlisde.


----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2006)

was gibtsn? mir knurrt aach langsam de mache!

also team 1 iss umbenannt. mit an board sinn de arachne (wer issn des eichentlic?) unn die fraa die wo jetzt koche tut. ich tät sache die annern solle sich jetzt ach emol anmelde tun unn dann brauche mer nochn tiemleider fürs zweite tiem.

de rikman hat jetzt übrichens de tiemname geännert. mer heisse jetzt nemmer team taunusplauscher 1 sonnern nur noch taunusplauscher 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> was gibtsn? mir knurrt aach langsam de mache!



Es sin Ferie. Hab erst ma Frühstück gemacht.


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> was gibtsn? mir knurrt aach langsam de mache!
> 
> also team 1 iss umbenannt. mit an board sinn de arachne (wer issn des eichentlic?) unn die fraa die wo jetzt koche tut. ich tät sache die annern solle sich jetzt ach emol anmelde tun unn dann brauche mer nochn tiemleider fürs zweite tiem.
> 
> de rikman hat jetzt übrichens de tiemname geännert. mer heisse jetzt nemmer team taunusplauscher 1 sonnern nur noch taunusplauscher 1.



Supper, Danke!


----------



## puremalt (26. Oktober 2006)

Aha, scheint ja 'ne ganz konspirative Sache zu sein, wenn ihr euch nur in hessisch unterhaltet. Erinnert mich an meinen früheren russischen Mitbewohner. Wenn der telefoniert hat, klang es immer, als würde er den 3. Weltkrieg planen. Aber hier wird ja nur der WP vorbereitet, oder? Die Ausheimischen werden sich jedenfalls wundern, wenn das Ergebnis offenbar wird. Und als Zugereister erlaube ich mir da auch meinen Teil beizutragen, eijoh, wenn de willscht aach uff saalännisch.
Allezdann, die Spikes sin gewetzt, mohl siehn wer zuletscht lacht.


----------



## Bergwelle (26. Oktober 2006)

..... Genau !!!!   

Hessisch lesen und schreiben habe ich nicht gelernt ... mit dem Hören und Sprechen komme ich klar (schließlich bin ich Frankfurt gebohren). Ich halte es aber für sehr wichtig, dass diese Sprache erhalten bleibt. 

Ich hatte hier mal etwas von einer Tour in BK gelesen. 
... war wohl auch in Hessisch geschrieben  
Soll es im Herbst nochmals eine öffentliche (LMB) Tour in BK geben ?


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2006)

Kennt jemand Mario Barth, hat von diesem vielleicht sogar eine, oder mehrere CD/DVD und kann sie mir heute mal ins Gimbi mitbringen?


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Mario Barth



ja



Arachne schrieb:


> ... hat von diesem vielleicht sogar eine, oder mehrere CD/DVD und kann sie mir heute mal ins Gimbi mitbringen?



nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (26. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Mario Barth, hat von diesem vielleicht sogar eine, oder mehrere CD/DVD und kann sie mir heute mal ins Gimbi mitbringen?



als Networker geb ich mal einen Tipp ab: emule 

was ist jetzt mit dem WP? leider werde ich wohl bis Januar nicht viel beisteuern können, mir brennt uf gut deutsch der Hintern.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Oktober 2006)

War heute trotz des schönen Wetters üben für den WP, ganz gemütlich im Wald rumgefahren (steilstes Gefällt von 54%  ) und "8Punkte" gut gemacht  Aber zählt ja noch nicht...
war sogar extra für ddkk in der Idsteiner "City" und hab ein paar Pics gemacht 








Mit den Teamnamen bin ich einverstanden.


----------



## Torpedo64 (26. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier mal etwas von einer Tour in BK gelesen.
> ... war wohl auch in Hessisch geschrieben
> Soll es im Herbst nochmals eine öffentliche (LMB) Tour in BK geben ?



Würde mich auch interessieren, denn es gab leider keinen Beitrag mehr zu diesem Thema


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, denn es gab leider keinen Beitrag mehr zu diesem Thema



kommt bald. die sitzen fast alle noch am gimbi und plauschen  

auf einen äppler mit dem kater und mir hat sich von der feigen bande aber keiner eingelassen


----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2006)

> auf einen äppler mit dem kater und mir hat sich von der feigen bande aber keiner eingelassen



des könne mer abber mal im sommer im waldgeist in angriff nemme.uffm heimwesch habb ich nur noch gefälle.....


----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Mario Barth, hat von diesem vielleicht sogar eine, oder mehrere CD/DVD und kann sie mir heute mal ins Gimbi mitbringen?




leider zu spät geschaltet. ich höhr mich mal um, ich find den auch klasse.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> des könne mer abber mal im sommer im waldgeist in angriff nemme.uffm heimwesch habb ich nur noch gefälle.....


Dabei!   Da kann man ja vielleicht ´ne große WP-Abschluß-Tour mit Ende imWaldgeist machen, wo dann alle Teams friedlich den Wettbewerb zur größten Schnitzelvertilgung eröffnen.


----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2006)

> Dabei!  Da kann man ja vielleicht ´ne große WP-Abschluß-Tour mit Ende imWaldgeist machen, wo dann alle Teams friedlich den Wettbewerb zur größten Schnitzelvertilgung eröffnen.



nachdem ich beim letzten mal nicht dabei sein konnte sollten wir dieses hiermit schonmal besiegeln......aber bis dahin wird sich nix geschenkt.

@taunusplauscher: kennt jemand den poster über mir???


----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dabei!   Da kann man ja vielleicht ´ne große WP-Abschluß-Tour mit Ende imWaldgeist machen, wo dann alle Teams friedlich den Wettbewerb zur größten Schnitzelvertilgung eröffnen.



Essen ist immer gut. Nur wie bekomme ich meinen Bauch dann nach Hause?


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> War heute trotz des schönen Wetters üben für den WP, ganz gemütlich im Wald rumgefahren (steilstes Gefällt von 54%  ) und "8Punkte" gut gemacht  Aber zählt ja noch nicht...
> war sogar extra für ddkk in der Idsteiner "City" und hab ein paar Pics gemacht
> 
> 
> ...



Wir waren ja schon um zwei unterwegs und erst gegen sechs wieder an der Hohemark. Es waren vier Plauscher dabei, macht bitgerechte 64 Punkte. Ich bin morgens auch noch zur Arbeit gefahren (1,5h) und mittags zum Zug (1/4h). Macht insgesamt 79 Punkte.  Während des WP legen wir da natürlich noch zu!! 

Bist Du sie komplett gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Essen ist immer gut. Nur wie bekomme ich meinen Bauch dann nach Hause?



Naja, bei so vielen Jungs wirst Du Dich vor Nachhausefahr-Angeboten sicherlich kaum retten können!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> nachdem ich beim letzten mal nicht dabei sein konnte sollten wir dieses hiermit schonmal besiegeln......aber bis dahin wird sich nix geschenkt.
> 
> @taunusplauscher: kennt jemand den poster über mir???



Meinst Du die schwarz katz? Das ist so ein ganz komischer   Auf jeden Fall gehöhrt er zur Konkurenz. Das war glaub ich der langhaarige heute im Gimbi. Der dem Du Montag bescheid geben sollst wg. dem Film.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2006)

@Arachne: Dein Laptop ist ja ein Schlepptop


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> als Networker geb ich mal einen Tipp ab: emule
> 
> was ist jetzt mit dem WP? leider werde ich wohl bis Januar nicht viel beisteuern können, mir brennt uf gut deutsch der Hintern.



Danke, schaumerma!

Babbel ma hessisch! Ich hab kei ahnung was de maanst. Wieso kannste net bis neujahr un was is mit deim bobbes passiert?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @taunusplauscher: kennt jemand den poster über mir???


Wer bist du denn überhaupt? Kennen wir uns??? Wo bin ich hier überhaupt gelandet?????  Eben noch mit lauter netten Menschen im Gimbi    und jetzt schon wieder mitten im Krieg.    Ich glaub, ich geh jetzt pennen...


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: Dein Laptop ist ja ein Schlepptop



Bin froh, dass ich ihn morgen nicht auf dem Buckel zu Dir transportieren muß!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wer bist du denn überhaupt? Kennen wir uns??? Wo bin ich hier überhaupt gelandet?????  Eben noch mit lauter netten Menschen im Gimbi    und jetzt schon wieder mitten im Krieg.    Ich glaub, ich geh jetzt pennen...



Dann kann ich ja auch endlich gehen


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wer bist du denn überhaupt? Kennen wir uns??? Wo bin ich hier überhaupt gelandet?????  Eben noch mit lauter netten Menschen im Gimbi    und jetzt schon wieder mitten im Krieg.    Ich glaub, ich geh jetzt pennen...



Nein, nein, nein, noch kein Krieg! Im Augenblick wird nur ein ganz kleines bisschen geübt und die Messer gewetzt...


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja auch endlich gehen



Nein, erst in 41 - ach ne, jetzt in 40!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (27. Oktober 2006)

war ganz nett heute - ups gestern

...man kenne ich wenige wege mit namen ;-)


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2006)

Guten Morgen,

wer ist eigentlich habkeinnick?


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wer ist eigentlich habkeinnick?



der, den wirklich keiner kennt


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2006)

Bin jetzt fast auch Mitglied bei den Taunusplauschern1. 
Wer kümmert sich um das zweite Team, die AAA-Taunusplauscher oder Taunusplauscher 2?


----------



## Maggo (27. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bin jetzt fast auch Mitglied bei den Taunusplauschern1.
> Wer kümmert sich um das zweite Team, die AAA-Taunusplauscher oder Taunusplauscher 2?



was heißt hier fast du bist drin. jetzt fehlt nur noch der carsten.

ja was iss mit dem zweiten team? kriegen die es noch gebacken? 


@taunusplauscher 1&2 : wir wollen am 6.11 also am startdatum des wp schonmal ein benchmark setzen. ich werd wohl urlaub nehmen, der den keiner kennt und der lucafabian arbeiten eh nix, die muss man nur vom rechner wegholen, caro versucht (hoffentlich) auch was.....wie siehts mit euch aus?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> der den keiner kennt und der lucafabian arbeiten eh nix, die muss man nur vom rechner wegholen,




Gibts eigentlich Rechnerlenkradebfestigungen? 
Der Zugang sollte ja zu UMTS Zeiten kein Problem sein. So was wie gestern, spriche ein paar Stunden in denen nix passiert ist, darf nicht nochmal vorkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Rechnerlenkradebfestigungen?
> Der Zugang sollte ja zu UMTS Zeiten kein Problem sein. So was wie gestern, spriche ein paar Stunden in denen nix passiert ist, darf nicht nochmal vorkommen...




oh gott, umts!!!! da kommste bei der postingrate hier aber nicht mit. DU brauchst ne standleitung. wir können ja mal anfangen den taunus mit nem flächendeckenden w-lan zu versorgen.


----------



## Maggo (27. Oktober 2006)

> Rechnerlenkradebfestigungen?




*lenkrad??????*

gibts da was, was wir wissen sollten?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2006)

Na gut dann halt Lenker.


----------



## fUEL (27. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na gut dann halt Lenker.




Moin zusammen - saumüd heud schitt


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2006)

ein w-lan im gimbi würde ja reichen. dann könnten alle ihren laptop mitbringen und schön hier weiterposten  

war vor einiger zeit mal bei einem mut (mac user treffen). da saßen dann echt alle mit ihrem laptop in der kneipe mit w-lan und haben sich per mobiler festplatte die neuesten programme, filme, etc. gegenseitig rübergeschoben und natürlich auch diverse mac-spezifische probleme versucht gemeinsam zu lösen


----------



## Maggo (27. Oktober 2006)

> war vor einiger zeit mal bei einem mut (mac user treffen). da saßen dann echt alle mit ihrem laptop in der kneipe mit w-lan und haben sich per mobiler festplatte die neuesten programme, filme, etc. gegenseitig rübergeschoben und natürlich auch diverse mac-spezifische probleme versucht gemeinsam zu lösen



topschräg, das würd mir einfallen. ich hab zu den anfangszeiten von bluetooth jede menge älterer herrschaften in kneipen sitzen sehen, die sich ausschliesslich mit ihren handhelds kommuniziert haben. da lob ich mir die freie natur mein rad und die kollegen, die dabei sind. wenn sie im richtigen wp team fahren......


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusammen - saumüd heud schitt



moje, wo bistn noch hie mitm weidsammer?


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wer ist eigentlich habkeinnick?





wissefux schrieb:


> der, den wirklich keiner kennt



richtig, trotzdem fand ich es lustig beim stammtisch.


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> richtig, trotzdem fand ich es lustig beim stammtisch.



Warst Du der, der ganz alleine kam oder bist Du mit Freund gekommen?


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2006)

es ging dabei ja vornehmlich um gegenseitige hilfestellung bei problemen. das läßt sich nunmal meisten am besten am gerät demonstrieren.
diese treffen waren durchaus kommunikativ.
wirkt halt etwas dekadent, wenn auf einem biertisch in ner kneipe (brotfabrik in ffm) 5 - 10 sauteure mac - laptops ausgepackt werden.

aber jedem sein hobby, am fuxtanz stehen ja auch meistens tausende von euros auf 2 rädern rum ...

was das richtige wp-team angeht, kann ich nur beipflichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Warst Du der, der ganz alleine kam oder bist Du mit Freund gekommen?



der wo alleine kam war glaub ich de saharadesertfox.

kann es sein, dass der ohne nick links neben mir saß


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> der wo alleine kam war glaub ich de saharadesertfox.
> 
> kann es sein, dass der ohne nick links neben mir saß



War der Andere dann Puremalt?


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Warst Du der, der ganz alleine kam oder bist Du mit Freund gekommen?



ja ich war der, der mit freund kam *lach* wie sich das anhört, ein paar sind wir nicht. ich war der aus schmitten, der aber keinen einzigen trail/weg mit namen kennt.


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> War der Andere dann Puremalt?



der der neben den saß, der links von mir saß und sich eventuell habkeinnick nennt 

und wer war jetzt wer von dem pärchen ???


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja ich war der, der mit freund kam *lach* wie sich das anhört, ein paar sind wir nicht. ich war der aus schmitten, der aber keinen einzigen trail/weg mit namen kennt.



Ich konnte anfangs auch nicht mitreden. Außerdem ist das mit den Trailnamen so'ne Sache. Ich glaube die werden manchmal auch unterschiedlich benannt.  Jenachdem bei wem man mitfährt. Dauert alles seine Zeit. Auf jeden Fall ist der Taunus seit letztem Jahr viel schöner geworden.  Bin all die Jahre zuvor fast nur Waldautobahn gefahren. Ich wußte gar nicht, was für ein Spass mir jenseits der großen Wege entgeht.


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> der der neben den saß, der links von mir saß und sich eventuell habkeinnick nennt
> 
> und wer war jetzt wer von dem pärchen ???


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Rechnerlenkradebfestigungen?
> Der Zugang sollte ja zu UMTS Zeiten kein Problem sein. So was wie gestern, spriche ein paar Stunden in denen nix passiert ist, darf nicht nochmal vorkommen...


Ich zeig Dir das mal auf einer nächsten Tour ... Leider gibts noch kein WAP-Zugang für mtb-news.de, der schneller aufgebaut werden würde.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> was heißt hier fast du bist drin. jetzt fehlt nur noch der carsten.....


Moin Maggo, Du bist dran


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2006)

na ja, immerhin sind die zwei uns jetzt bekannt  

andere hier kennt ja keiner mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (27. Oktober 2006)

boah ist das schwierig mit den nicks hier  wer welcher nick ist, weiß ich ja auch nicht.

bei meinem löchern im kopf habe ich leider die meisten namen wieder vergessen. ich gelobe aber besserung. daniel war der mann mit den dimb infoblättern und frank der ursprüngliche brombacher - glaub ich jedenfalls...

na immerhin 2. dann muß ich nur noch 10 kommen, dann kenne ich alle.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2006)

Noch 22 bis 2000


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2006)

kleiner tipp, da du dir zwar namen gemerkt hast, aber keine zuordnung zu den nicks hast :

daniel = schwarzer kater = man of dimb ig rhein tauns = der mit den infoblättern
frank = fUEL = keine ahnung, ob der aus brombach ursprünglich kommt
kilian = whitesummer = war das nicht der aus brombach  
gerd = arachne = der den keiner kennt
wissefux = ich


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> kleiner tipp, da du dir zwar namen gemerkt hast, aber keine zuordnung zu den nicks hast :
> 
> daniel = schwarzer kater = man of dimb ig rhein tauns = der mit den infoblättern
> frank = fUEL = keine ahnung, ob der aus brombach ursprünglich kommt
> ...



*lachweg* na nu wirds mir schon viel klarer


----------



## Maggo (27. Oktober 2006)

> Moin Maggo, Du bist dran



team 1 iss komplett!!!!!!!


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> team 1 iss komplett!!!!!!!




Am sechsten wird sich die Stimmung schlagartig ändern......

Dann legen wir los....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Am sechsten wird sich die Stimmung schlagartig ändern......
> 
> Dann legen wir los....................


      Ich geh jetzt erst mal ´ne runde biken!


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> kleiner tipp, da du dir zwar namen gemerkt hast, aber keine zuordnung zu den nicks hast :
> 
> daniel = schwarzer kater = man of dimb ig rhein tauns = der mit den infoblättern
> frank = fUEL = keine ahnung, ob der aus brombach ursprünglich kommt
> ...



whow, selbst den aller Letzten hast Du Dir gemerkt!  Jetzt weiß ich aber trotzdem nicht: Sind das vier, oder fünf die Du Dir da gemerkt hast??


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> whow, selbst den aller Letzten hast Du Dir gemerkt!  Jetzt weiß ich aber trotzdem nicht: Sind das vier, oder fünf die Du Dir da gemerkt hast??



ich brauch mir nix merken, ich bin der *wisse*fux


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich brauch mir nix merken, ich bin der *wisse*fux



ja, ich weiß ja, dass Du nicht weißt, wie man Wiese schreibt! Oder hast Du das W mit Sch verwechselt. Ist bei solchen WP-Kontrahenten wie uns natürlich einzusehen! Aber was hat das damit zu tun??


----------



## bodo_nimda (27. Oktober 2006)

hallo,

war lustig gestern  ich war der mit dem grünen pulli 

viele grüße


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> war ganz nett heute - ups gestern
> 
> ...man kenne ich wenige wege mit namen ;-)





bodo_nimda schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> war lustig gestern  ich war der mit dem grünen pulli
> 
> viele grüße



Freut mich, dass ihr da wart und auch zu dem Spaßhaben beigetragen habt!


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich konnte anfangs auch nicht mitreden. Außerdem ist das mit den Trailnamen so'ne Sache. Ich glaube die werden manchmal auch unterschiedlich benannt.  Jenachdem bei wem man mitfährt. Dauert alles seine Zeit. Auf jeden Fall ist der Taunus seit letztem Jahr viel schöner geworden.  Bin all die Jahre zuvor fast nur Waldautobahn gefahren. Ich wußte gar nicht, was für ein Spass mir jenseits der großen Wege entgeht.



Hmmm, sag` mir doch mal einen, der zwei Namen hat. Ich kann mir das zwar gut vorstellen, kenne aber nur den Japaner/den roteh Punkt-Weg.


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Noch 22 bis 2000



*2000!*


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmm, sag` mir doch mal einen, der zwei Namen hat. Ich kann mir das zwar gut vorstellen, kenne aber nur den Japaner/den roteh Punkt-Weg.



Die Feldbergschneise.....die ist im Wald beschildert und jemand anders dachte ich spreche von der Rodelbahn. Sonnenweg....aber ich kann jetzt nicht genauer drauf eingehen, hab koa Zeit, muss eikaafe un Esse mache. 

Schoo ma vorbaun........Ich weiß noch nicht was ich koche. 

Greetz


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> hab koa Zeit, muss eikaafe



milchtüten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> milchtüten ?



Da habe ich wohl nicht gut genug vorgebaut........


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da habe ich wohl nicht gut genug vorgebaut........



ich glaube, hier kann man nie genug *vorbau*en


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaube, hier kann man nie genug *vorbau*en



Ich geb mich geschlagen. 
Ich habe schon gemerkt, dass ich mich mit nem Fux besser nicht anlege. 

Kinder essen........


----------



## fUEL (27. Oktober 2006)

Kann denn bitte nun mal jeder der im AAATaunusplauscherweitere Team mitmachen will seinen Willen bekunden damit hier endlich gemeldet werden kann und ein jeder derer sich eintragen darf ???

Saharadessertfox wird Teamleader, da er am schnellsten Laufen kann und die Verwaltung von Zahlen etc ihm leicht von der Hand geht. 

Sollte doch mgl. sein oder? 

Verzeifelt  

fuel der nicht aus Brombach sondern aus Pfaffenwiesbach(bei der grünen Hölle)stammt und Frank genannt wird.

Übrigens gestern abend noch einen weissen Fux am Feldberg auf dem Heimweg entdeckt, um Mitternacht war es da oben 15  grad warm.
Muss ein Dessertfux gewesen sein oder ?


----------



## fUEL (27. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geb mich geschlagen.
> Ich habe schon gemerkt, dass ich mich mit nem Fux besser nicht anlege.
> 
> Kinder essen........



Komische Art von Willenserklärung....Kinder schmecken doch auch nur ggrillt nicht aber gekocht.....
Sollte man aber nciht essen, das macht man nicht ....


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Komische Art von Willenserklärung....Kinder schmecken doch auch nur ggrillt nicht aber gekocht.....
> Sollte man aber nciht essen, das macht man nicht ....


Wenn man sich hier nicht glasklar ausdrückt .........Frank Du bist unmöglich.


----------



## Maggo (27. Oktober 2006)

> Kinder schmecken doch auch nur ggrillt nicht aber gekocht.....
> Sollte man aber nciht essen, das macht man nicht ....



ich find er hat recht, leider schaff ich nie ein ganzes *aufdieschenkelklopf*


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich find er hat recht, leider schaff ich nie ein ganzes *aufdieschenkelklopf*


Zu spät gesehen.....muss jetzt weg.  Wenn wir uns sehen.......


----------



## Maggo (27. Oktober 2006)

> Wenn wir uns sehen.......



....bringst du eins mit? ich teils mir mit dem frank *duckundgaaaanzweitweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn man sich hier nicht glasklar ausdrückt .........Frank Du bist unmöglich.



Das musst Du mir erklären , selbst Wikipedia hat keine Ahnung was Du meinst http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spezial:Search?search=unmöglichsein&fulltext=Suche:D  

Geht die doch einfach heim vom Gimbi in dem Moment wo ich mich neben sie setzen will

i am not amused

Gruss Frank


----------



## puremalt (27. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> War der Andere dann Puremalt?



nee, puremalt war der, der nicht da war. Stelle mich aber gern bei Gelegenheit mal vor. Wo und wann stammtischt ihr denn?


----------



## fUEL (27. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ....bringst du eins mit? ich teils mir mit dem frank *duckundgaaaanzweitweg*



Ich werf schon mal ein paar möhrchen in den Dampfgarer, bring Du doch mal etwas Rosmarin mit, das passt gut zum zarten Fleisch ; Hannibal ist auch dabei ; er fragt ob passend zu Halloween vielleicht ein Midnight bbq draus werden könnte

Ach hätt die Caro nicht so ein bisschen vorgebaut (sorry) hätt ma Halloween beinahe vergessen.  

I. A. 
F. nach Diktat verreist mit unbekanntem Ziel


----------



## fUEL (27. Oktober 2006)

Team 2 ist gemeldet unter AAAtaunusplauscher 2 die logische Rgänzung

platz 2 auf der Meldeliste. vorbei am Dimbtaunusracingwissefusonstewasteam


----------



## Maggo (27. Oktober 2006)

> Ich werf schon mal ein paar möhrchen in den Dampfgarer, bring Du doch mal etwas Rosmarin mit, das passt gut zum zarten Fleisch ; Hannibal ist auch dabei ; er fragt ob passend zu Halloween vielleicht ein Midnight bbq draus werden könnte



vielleicht können wir den kater überreden, den wein zu stiften. rosmarin iss gezupft. vielleicht frisches ciabatta.


----------



## fUEL (27. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> vielleicht können wir den kater überreden, den wein zu stiften. rosmarin iss gezupft. vielleicht frisches ciabatta.



Endlich mal einer der keine Milch aus Tüten trinken will. 
Hab an  nen 95 er Beausejour Becot, Premier Grand cru glace gedacht  -  ein sinnliches Vergnügen mit 96 Parker punkten bewertet, passend zum Festmahl !

Hab _vorgebaut_ und schon mal 2 Flaschen reserviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2006)

Eine gute Wahl mit dem Wein! Der feine Bordeaux verträgt sich bestimmt gut mit zartem Kinderfleisch. Ein schöner Burgunder ginge bestimmt auch gut.


----------



## fUEL (27. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Eine gute Wahl mit dem Wein! Der feine Bordeaux verträgt sich bestimmt gut mit zartem Kinderfleisch. Ein schöner Burgunder ginge bestimmt auch gut.



Endwedder die Caro is in de oohnmachgfalle oder se schwädsd net mer mit unsereiner
Die möhrche seie bald ferdisch - kannst scho ma de dischdeckegehe.

Caro degemüse ist einfach e wunderbar Beilach im Winder. mir könndee effenduell aach noch a Füllsel aus Pastinaken mit Marone m,ache und des hinnerher mit em Zauberstab schön pürieren mit nem Schuß Sahne oder Creme fraicheund frischem Muskat abgschmeckt.

Also denne deller uff de Disch( Kerle hab ich Kohldampf) Die Fuxsupp als Vorspeiß iss aach ferdisch sieht schee aus mit dene DimbEiernudeln drinne. Vllt. bringt de Maggo noch e bissle Maggi mit.



Grüsse Frank


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> fuel der nicht aus Brombach sondern aus Pfaffenwiesbach(bei der grünen Hölle)stammt und Frank genannt wird.
> 
> ?




aber der, der ursprünglich aus brombach kam - oder?


----------



## fUEL (27. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber der, der ursprünglich aus brombach kam - oder?



Nee isch bin der dem es im Pulli zu warm wurd und de Kilian (Whitesummer) is in Brombach uffgewaxe.

Bin in Alsfeld geborn und wohn in Pfaffenwiesbach, arweit in Bad Hombursch und fahr da Rad wo Berrsche  sinn. 
De Whitesummer saß links von mir und des schlanke medche uff de rechte Seid war die Frau vom Reiner der von de Taunustrails mit de viel Haarn und de Brill. Comprende??


Wo bleiwe dann die Flachlandfaarer?

Hädd da die Fraach ob ich am Sonndag en Gast mitbringe dürff.....

Der Kann aach Kette repariere weil der en große Lade voll mit Farradglupms hat. - Der braucht nur noch des ok von dem saaner Regierung. 

Gruss Frank


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> nee, puremalt war der, der nicht da war. Stelle mich aber gern bei Gelegenheit mal vor. Wo und wann stammtischt ihr denn?



Jeden 3. Donnerstag im Monat am "Gimbacher Hof". Das ist das Treffen von uns *Dimb*lern. Da kannst Du auch Mitglied werden. 
Guckst Du hier www.dimb.de oder [thread=180882]hier[/thread]

@ Alle Anderen 

Ich lass mich gerne während des WP von dem ein oder anderen mal vernaschen, da das wohl zum guten Ton gehört  aber meine Kinder habe nur *ich* zum fressen gern ......, dass das klar ist. 

@fUEL

Ich wäre gestern ja auch noch gerne geblieben. Wo Du endlich mal in meine Nähe gekommen bist. Auf dem Bike gelingt Dir das ja nicht. 
*michschnellausdemStaubmach*


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2006)

Mir sinn widder da!
Awer jetzt werd erst a mal gegesse, steht ganz viel kese un allerlei uff em Disch. Außerdem hat de Casten an blance Cheval mitgebracht und mer müsse jetzt teste ob der besser wie de noire schmeckt. Der der net aus em Brombachtal kimmt hat nämlich gesagt das der blance ach gut schmecke tut.

Was sacht dann da die Katz dezu, die is doch en Fachmann.


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mir sinn widder da!
> Awer jetzt werd erst a mal gegesse, steht ganz viel kese un allerlei uff em Disch. Außerdem hat de Casten an blance Cheval mitgebracht und mer müsse jetzt teste ob der besser wie de noire schmeckt. Der der net aus em Brombachtal kimmt hat nämlich gesagt das der blance ach gut schmecke tut.
> 
> Was sacht dann da die Katz dezu, die is doch en Fachmann.



Unn isch sitz jez gaans alaa hier in meim Zimmersche unn überlesch obb isch alaa ins Kinno geh.


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... mit em Zauberstab schön ... Schuß ... abgschmeckt ...Eier





caroka schrieb:


> Ich lass mich gerne ... von dem ein oder anderen ... vernaschen ... Wo Du endlich mal in meine Nähe gekommen bist



eine steilvorlage nach der anderen  wer verwandelt ?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Unn isch sitz jez gaans alaa hier in meim Zimmersche unn überlesch obb isch alaa ins Kinno geh.



Der den kaaner kennt frächt wann De wider ham kimmst?


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der den kaaner kennt frächt wann De wider ham kimmst?



*Mensch,* ich habe gedacht ich werde mal eingeladen.........wann ich wieder heimkomme.......will der mich auf'm Tablett serviert haben.

Ich geh alleine  

Edit: Habe gerade eine PN erhalten und gelesen.  Ich brauch den den Keiner kennt nicht mehr.........pahhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Oktober 2006)

> eine steilvorlage nach der anderen  wer verwandelt ?



ich sach mal lieber nix.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Oktober 2006)

warum ist es hier so still? Werfe mal ein paar Bilder von heute in die Runde - wenn der Uwe und der Gerd lieber ohne uns die Treppen rocken - dann können wir das auch, pah!  



















@ Gerd: ja, heute bin ich sie ganz gefahren

Und ich habe noch eine Erkenntnis gemacht: es scheint so als ob die Belastungen beim Treppen kleiner werden umso schneller man fährt 
Zumindest hat es weniger starke schläge gegeben


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> warum ist es hier so still?



gute frage. nach einer ominösen pn war hier plötzlich funkstille  

auch so ne pn haben will


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bin in Alsfeld geborn und wohn in Pfaffenwiesbach, arweit in Bad Hombursch und fahr da Rad wo Berrsche  sinn.
> De Whitesummer saß links von mir und des schlanke medche uff de rechte Seid war die Frau vom Reiner der von de Taunustrails mit de viel Haarn und de Brill. Comprende??



ei natürlisch, nu weiß isch auch wer von euch wer ist. fehlt nun nur noch der nette "ältere" herr   mir gegenüber


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> warum ist es hier so still? Werfe mal ein paar Bilder von heute in die Runde - wenn der Uwe und der Gerd lieber ohne uns die Treppen rocken - dann können wir das auch, pah!
> @ Gerd: ja, heute bin ich sie ganz gefahren
> 
> Und ich habe noch eine Erkenntnis gemacht: es scheint so als ob die Belastungen beim Treppen kleiner werden umso schneller man fährt
> Zumindest hat es weniger starke schläge gegeben



Hi Cracy,
wir sind auch allerlei Treppen gefahren. Da das aber auf dauer zu langweilig wurde, haben wir uns noch ein wenig am springen versucht. Dabei kam folgendes Bild zustande


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Oktober 2006)

Bike hoch halten und Fotomachen? Oder wart ihr zu dritt (ihr zwei und der Selbstauslöser) 
Das war aber nicht da wo wir waren oder? Sieht so anders aus.

Ps: springen war ich auch


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bike hoch halten und Fotomachen? Oder wart ihr zu dritt (ihr zwei und der Selbstauslöser)


Der Selbstauslöser war ich bzw. mein Handy. Ich war froh, daß ich danach keinen Rot-Kreuz-Kasten auspacken mußte .


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das war aber nicht da wo wir waren oder? Sieht so anders aus.
> 
> 
> > Ne da waren wir das letzte mal nicht, da gings mind. 6 meter steil runter bevor der Absprunghügel kam.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Oktober 2006)

Wäre also ganz gut geeignet um euch mal zu zeigen wie man sein Radl in die Luft bewegt 
hab noch eine recht hübsche Treppe aufgetan



aber nach der heutigen ist das auch keine richtige Herausvorderung mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. Oktober 2006)

Schitt habt Ihr auch Pflichten?

Hab gerade für Chefin  und mich Steinpilze, R(k)inderfilet und Riserva 95 aus der schönen Toscana gebastelt ....undf jetzt stört mich nimmer bin heut am Tage vor Strohwitwer, also bis morsche denn.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................ja ja der Kater wirds auch noch lerne was jasache bedeute tut.
Biken .........hat PAUSE BIS MORSCHE ISNT IT?



Wassn mimm team?????????????????????ß
Gruss Frank


----------



## fUEL (27. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei natürlisch, nu weiß isch auch wer von euch wer ist. fehlt nun nur noch der nette "ältere" herr   mir gegenüber


Des iss der Maso, der mei kla Schwester geheeiert hat ö.k ? 
Gruss Frank


----------



## fUEL (27. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei natürlisch, nu weiß isch auch wer von euch wer ist. fehlt nun nur noch der nette "ältere" herr   mir gegenüber



Übrischens der hat aach eenn Computer nur kaan >Nickname Feind liesst mit.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Oktober 2006)

Heut Abend scheint irgendwie der Wurm drin zu sein - ist sehr träge heute.


----------



## fUEL (27. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei natürlisch, nu weiß isch auch wer von euch wer ist. fehlt nun nur noch der nette "ältere" herr   mir gegenüber



Übrischens der hat aach eenn Computer nur kaan >Nickname Feind liesst mit. 
Unn wenn des so bleibt mimm Team könnt ihr uff meio dausend Pun kte ******** weil dann zieh ich zurück und fahr jeden tach 3 Stunne imn schnitt unn schenks em Herrgott .a . r .s c . h le c ke en.  oder???
Gut Nacht hab jetzt was besseres vor als nicht vorhandene Steilvorlagen in die Wand zu schiessen. Sesselplauscherundbewegdichnettzumcomputer-
Keine Anmeldung was soll das ???? 

Ciao mit etnttäuschung - ab morgen 12 Uhr zieh ich das Team zurück und such mir die rundumdieuhrradler undmacheuchnassdass ihr es nimmermehr vergesst. S´chittnochmal was solldas denn.
Oder ich fahr jeden Tach für mich die3BIS  4 Stunne un d fahr euch alle in Grund un Boode im Frühjahr dass ihr heult unn die Trabbis ins Klo spült, weil ich euch mit meinem 16 Kilo bike am Bersch deklassiere wer .....ihr wärds schon sehe ..........


So en Anfang hawe die Dimbowenigfahre nett verdient odddder ????
Diue weld iss schlääächjt 


aLSO BIS MOIN:::::::::::::::::



Gottseidandk gibteswein


----------



## fUEL (27. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Heut Abend scheint irgendwie der Wurm drin zu sein - ist sehr träge heute.


von wesche bin uff draihundert...... da fahr ich ja allaan gegen die dimbos 
Wo seid ihr (Kollesche)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2006)

Frank was isn los?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Oktober 2006)

@Cracy was ist mit Deiner Anmeldung?
Macht mal hin, der Frank kriegt mir sonst noch nen Herzinfakt. Oder er trinkt seinen Weinvorrat leer. Dann is er aber ne zeitlang weg vom Trail un Ihr steht da.

gleiches gilt für:
Saharadessertdingsbums
Arkonis
Rachid

Hier ist Euer Team:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/207


@fuel: Unsere 3 Pullen sind schon leer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Oktober 2006)

Es wurde doch schon einer benannt der das Team "leaden" soll, der kann ja auch den rest da machen und die andern fahrn halt. Weiß ja nicht was noch fehlt...
aber ich bin jetzt erst mal pennen, von den ganzen Treppen und dem Skatepark tun irgendwie die Knochen weh...oder wars doch die a*****?!

Edit: wie kann ich mich da eintragen?!


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Übrischens der hat aach eenn Computer nur kaan >Nickname Feind liesst mit.
> Unn wenn des so bleibt mimm Team könnt ihr uff meio dausend Pun kte ******** weil dann zieh ich zurück und fahr jeden tach 3 Stunne imn schnitt unn schenks em Herrgott .a . r .s c . h le c ke en.  oder???
> Gut Nacht hab jetzt was besseres vor als nicht vorhandene Steilvorlagen in die Wand zu schiessen. Sesselplauscherundbewegdichnettzumcomputer-
> Keine Anmeldung was soll das ????
> ...



toll wie groß man hier schreiben kan ))))))


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Es wurde doch schon einer benannt der das Team "leaden" soll, der kann ja auch den rest da machen und die andern fahrn halt. Weiß ja nicht was noch fehlt...
> aber ich bin jetzt erst mal pennen, von den ganzen Treppen und dem Skatepark tun irgendwie die Knochen weh...oder wars doch die a*****?!
> 
> Edit: wie kann ich mich da eintragen?!




Auf der Seite ziemlich weit unten steht Mitglied im Team werden, einfach anklicken
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/207


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....
> @fuel: Unsere 3 Pullen sind schon leer


Ich hab doch 4 Flaschen gesehen !?
Haben wir die 4. vergessen  oder hast Du die uns vorenthalten ?


----------



## Maggo (28. Oktober 2006)

moin, komme gerade von der arbeit heim war ne ordentlich besch***ene baustelle. und dann muss ich auch noch fuels weinlaunen durchlesen. ich bin sozusagen admin für den kollegen rachid und hab den mal fix angemeldet. gute nacht...


----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin, komme gerade von der arbeit heim war ne ordentlich besch***ene baustelle. und dann muss ich auch noch fuels weinlaunen durchlesen. ich bin sozusagen admin für den kollegen rachid und hab den mal fix angemeldet. gute nacht...



Wenischsdens aana had erbaame gezeischt -......von wesche weinlaune.....awwer zum weine isses scho manchma wenn ma schaffe muss und die andere spiele gehen uff de drepp undsoweider......
vielleicht sollte ich wieder in hochdeutsch schreiben damit nicht jeder glaubt ich hätte zuviel getrunken.....bin ja schließlich ziemlich nüchtern 


Bis später dann
Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2006)

Uuahh,
man bin ich Müd. Bei Euren Postingzeiten kann weder Arachne noch ich mithalten  



Maggo schrieb:


> bin sozusagen admin für den kollegen rachid und hab den mal fix angemeldet. gute nacht...



 




fUEL schrieb:


> .....bin ja schließlich ziemlich nüchtern
> 
> Bis später dann
> Frank



Die Betonung liegt auf ziemlich, gell Frank  , ich bin jetzt auch wieder ziemlich nüchtern  und brauch ganz dringend nen Kaffe, aber gaaaaaanz dringend.


----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Uuahh,
> man bin ich Müd. Bei Euren Postingzeiten kann weder Arachne noch ich mithalten
> 
> 
> ...




Wer jammert kommt ins heim - meue kannst a stund länger penne vergess ja ned die Uhr umzusdellen sonsd bisde zu früh in kh
wo iss de kaff?
Geh jedzd runner

iaociao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2006)

Da war doch noch das Problem mit der Schaltung. Die S..... Kette ist wohl dran schuld. 

Ich hab am Schaltwerk wieder die original Röllchen eingebaut und die Führung nachgerichtet, sie war offensichtlich verbogen, hat nix gebracht. Dann hab ich die noch ne fast ungebrauchte XT Kette rumfliegen gehabt und die mal versuchsweise draufgemacht. Was soll ich sagen, keine Probleme mehr. Zwecks doppeltest hab ich dann noch mal die KMC draufgemacht und das gehüpfe fing wieder an. Entweder taucht die Kette nix oder sie ist für Sram ungeeignet. 
Den hibikern werd ich was erzählen, das können die doch net mit mir mache. Immerhin hat ich gestern 1/2 Tag schlechte laune desdeweche. 

Wie kriegt man raus ob die X9sl Kette von KMC auf ner sram x9 zu gebrauchen ist?

Gruss, *grumbelgrumbelsoeines.c.h.e.i.ß.e.grumbel*


----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da war doch noch das Problem mit der Schaltung. Die S..... Kette ist wohl dran schuld.
> 
> Ich hab am Schaltwerk wieder die original Röllchen eingebaut und die Führung nachgerichtet, sie war offensichtlich verbogen, hat nix gebracht. Dann hab ich die noch ne fast ungebrauchte XT Kette rumfliegen gehabt und die mal versuchsweise draufgemacht. Was soll ich sagen, keine Probleme mehr. Zwecks doppeltest hab ich dann noch mal die KMC draufgemacht und das gehüpfe fing wieder an. Entweder taucht die Kette nix oder sie ist für Sram ungeeignet.
> Den hibikern werd ich was erzählen, das können die doch net mit mir mache. Immerhin hat ich gestern 1/2 Tag schlechte laune desdeweche.
> ...


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenischsdens aana had erbaame gezeischt -......von wesche weinlaune.....awwer zum weine isses scho manchma wenn ma schaffe muss und die andere spiele gehen uff de drepp undsoweider......
> vielleicht sollte ich wieder in hochdeutsch schreiben damit nicht jeder glaubt ich hätte zuviel getrunken.....bin ja schließlich ziemlich nüchtern
> 
> 
> ...



Oje, was ist passiert?  So habe ich Dich ja noch nie erlebt! Nüchtern?!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2006)

Vor lauter Ärgern hät ich des beinah vergesse

Alles gude zum geburdsdach Kilian















und schön Feiern und sich feiern lassen

aber lass Dich auf keinen Fall Ärgern


Beste wünsche vom Lucafabian


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2006)

@Whitesummer: Auch von mir alles Gute!  

Übrigens soll man das in Deinem Alter jetzt nicht mehr ganz so heftig angehen. Gerade während des Winters mußt Du da ein bisschen langsamer machen! (Nicht mehr so viel Rad fahren!!!)


----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje, was ist passiert?  So habe ich Dich ja noch nie erlebt! Nüchtern?!



moin moin ich bin nur etwas verwirrt, das des mit dem 2 de team nett uff die reih komme dut. Wie kommt ihr dann druff des ich nett nüchtern gewese wär??? des iss mir ned verständlich.

?


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> moin moin ich bin nur etwas verwirrt, das des mit dem 2 de team nett uff die reih komme dut. Wie kommt ihr dann druff des ich nett nüchtern gewese wär??? des iss mir ned verständlich.
> 
> ?



Ne, ne, des tut noch uff die reih komme. De bist da nur a bissi ungeduldich. De saharadesertdings muss ich noch amehle. Mer habbe ja noch n aacheblick zeit.

EDIT: Gucke ma, de mußt den rachid noch zulasse zu dam diem.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Oktober 2006)

Und mich...habs zwar direkt auf der Seite nicht gefunden, aber es gibt ja mehr als einen Weg...


----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

Des wedder für mosche sieht ja ned so tropisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und mich...habs zwar direkt auf der Seite nicht gefunden, aber es gibt ja mehr als einen Weg...



dankderaachrechtschee


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> warum ist es hier so still? Werfe mal ein paar Bilder von heute in die Runde - wenn der Uwe und der Gerd lieber ohne uns die Treppen rocken - dann können wir das auch, pah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He Crazy-Racer,

uns war das schöne Wetter von gestern so wichtig, dass wir uns dafür extra frei genommen haben! Du warst ja herzlich eingeladen! Eigentlich darfst Du also nicht über uns schimpfen! Aber hin müssen wir da mal mit Dir. Du hattest da so viel Schwung, dass wir alle gut in die Luft kamen!  (selbst MEIN Hinterrad!)


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> dankderaachrechtschee



de mußt die immer noch zulasse zu dam diem. (öchend a knöppche drücke)


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2006)

@fuel: Habben wir gestern vor lauter gutem roten ganz vergessen, Du wolltest doch morgen noch jemanden mitbringen, mach das mal.

Edit: Wenn Du meinst das der in Ordnung ist wird des schon passe!


----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @fuel: Habben wir gestern vor lauter gutem roten ganz vergessen, Du wolltest doch morgen noch jemanden mitbringen, mach das mal.



des kalappt awwer nur wenn de Hausdrache ja sache dut. Da kann allerdings doch e bisschen Stress uffkomme ...wollt den Kerl habbe fiir unser Deem awwer der mescht des nett...unn wenn der mit dem Netzling Berschrenne fahre dut dann sehe mir die de ganze daach nett mer ... und de Netzling hat dann widder en kabutte raame den kann de andere dann wieder fii so en ander tuppertrabbi eindausche.

Ma sehen....er wollt sich melde
Gruss Frank


----------



## Maggo (28. Oktober 2006)

kann mer mal aaner saache wo des morsche genau stattfindet? isch glaa isch habb aach die uhrzeit vergesse. odder will vielleicht noch aaner bei mir mitfaahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @fuel: Habben wir gestern vor lauter gutem roten ganz vergessen, Du wolltest doch morgen noch jemanden mitbringen, mach das mal.
> 
> Edit: Wenn Du meinst das der in Ordnung ist wird des schon passe!



siehe Signatur.....


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> des kalappt awwer nur wenn de Hausdrache ja sache dut. Da kann allerdings doch e bisschen Stress uffkomme ...wollt den Kerl habbe fiir unser Deem awwer der mescht des nett...unn wenn der mit dem Netzling Berschrenne fahre dut dann sehe mir die de ganze daach nett mer ... und de Netzling hat dann widder en kabutte raame den kann de andere dann wieder fii so en ander tuppertrabbi eindausche.
> 
> Ma sehen....er wollt sich melde
> Gruss Frank



moje würd der mit dem Hausdrach mitm rote Hersch undm gresi räser berschrenne fahre tun. isch net.

@Lucafabian & MTK-Cube: habt der mer gestern die baa mit bedong ausgosse?


----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> kann mer mal aaner saache wo des morsche genau stattfindet? isch glaa isch habb aach die uhrzeit vergesse. odder will vielleicht noch aaner bei mir mitfaahn?



11 Winderzaituff em Kuhbersch in Kreuznachparkplatz Trimmdichpfad


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> kann mer mal aaner saache wo des morsche genau stattfindet? isch glaa isch habb aach die uhrzeit vergesse. odder will vielleicht noch aaner bei mir mitfaahn?



Schau mal dort

Bk-Thread

gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort.


----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hi Cracy,
> wir sind auch allerlei Treppen gefahren. Da das aber auf dauer zu langweilig wurde, haben wir uns noch ein wenig am springen versucht. Dabei kam folgendes Bild zustande



Habbt Ihr die Aerdime im Photoshop gebastelt - war nur en Hubbel gelle


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Oktober 2006)

Momentan siehts ja so aus das vier Leute beim Carsten mit drin sind. Wenn das zu eng wäre könnte ja einer (ich z.b.) auf den Marco ausweichen?!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> moje würd der mit dem Hausdrach mitm rote Hersch undm gresi räser berschrenne fahre tun. isch net
> 
> Der ROTE HERSCH hat sich gestern beim Treppe LAUFEN !!!!! nen dicken Knöchel geholt :mad


----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Momentan siehts ja so aus das vier Leute beim Carsten mit drin sind. Wenn das zu eng wäre könnte ja einer (ich z.b.) auf den Marco ausweichen?!



Ich hab' dem MTK-Cube ne PN geschickt. Ich kann mal wieder nicht mit. Zur Zeit ist der Wurm drin.  Hat den Vorteil, dass Ihr mehr Platz habt.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Habbt Ihr die Aerdime im Photoshop gebastelt - war nur en Hubbel gelle



Da gugst Du, gelle

Von wegen nur en Hiwwel, da sin dir beim runnerfahrn die Ohrn so nach hinne gezoche worn, das se sich hinerm Kob berührt ham. Echt grass.

Zur erdime will ich mich hier mal net äussern. Aber de hiwwel war anständisch! Is halt auch net alles flach bei uns...


----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

neue Steilvorlagen  Zur Zeit ist der Wurm drin  

Ich glaub die Caro will mich einfach ned sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Habbt Ihr die Aerdime im Photoshop gebastelt - war nur en Hubbel gelle



Ich vermute das der eine auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, ein zweiter hat das zweite Rad dessen Hinterrad man etwas sieht hoch gehalten und ein dritter hat das Foto gemacht.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich vermute das der eine auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, ein zweiter hat das zweite Rad dessen Hinterrad man etwas sieht hoch gehalten und ein dritter hat das Foto gemacht.



Isch glab ich muß disch morsche de berch a nunner stumpe, so ebbes tusd du von und glawe. Des ja jez a mal des allerhinerletzte was du un zutraust. Todesmutisch gewwe mir uns müh sache zu mache die gud aussehe und du sachs dann des wär alles ganz aners gewese. wenn de des nechste mal mitkomme dust dann werst de schon sehe wie mer des gemacht hawwe. 

 *Du, DU, Du, Du Lappeduddel*


----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

Mir iss als wenn iswch meue krank wär ... goethe tot schiller tot und mir iss aach scho gaanz iwwel de gaanze daach.
      könnt ich doch nur :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 
awwer ich hab doch gaa ned glumpt.

einer von dene blöde Steinpilze war vielleicht von den dappes vom Marmorstein ingesammelt ,


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mir iss als wenn iswch meue krank wär ... goethe tot schiller tot und mir iss aach scho gaanz iwwel de gaanze daach.
> könnt ich doch nur :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:
> awwer ich hab doch gaa ned glumpt.
> 
> einer von dene blöde Steinpilze war vielleicht von den dappes vom Marmorstein ingesammelt ,


Wie isch gesdern an em Bohm mol p***e woar, hab isch mer ach gedacht, die Pilse wollt isch a nemmer esse..... Maaahhhhhhlzaid ! (Schweschel blos ned, isch muß Dir doch noch ebbes Keddeschloß gäbbe; hab isch extra besorscht; un noch en zwodes für misch noch)


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...


@Whitesummer:
Des beblinzel do obbe is geliehe; aber meine gude Wünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag sin escht. 
Viel Freud noch am Baike (und ggf. mit uns).


----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wie isch gesdern an em Bohm mol p***e woar, hab isch mer ach gedacht, die Pilse wollt isch a nemmer esse..... Maaahhhhhhlzaid ! (Schweschel blos ned, isch muß Dir doch noch ebbes Keddeschloß gäbbe; hab isch extra besorscht; un noch en zwodes für misch noch)



Isch gebb mer schoo müü awwer gwiss iss des isch erscht ma kaa pilze will
und zum Kilian geh ich nur korz um s geschenk zubringe  unndennwidderhaam  und schloffe damit dei schonze greeser werd moie debei zu seie

Aladan wie de puremalt sache würt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> einer von dene blöde Steinpilze war vielleicht von den dappes vom Marmorstein ingesammelt ,



Dann würd isch a mol uf en Machegeschwür von der Ufrejung von dem dappes am Marmorstah dippe. Villeischt nächste mol "sanfter" ufresche...


----------



## arkonis (28. Oktober 2006)

so wie sieht es aus mit dem Winterpokal.
wie, wo, was ?


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2006)

alles gute an den teammeber und erstbefahrer der stelle, die bei manch einem ins unbekanntsein führt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> so wie sieht es aus mit dem Winterpokal.
> wie, wo, was ?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> @....... zeitlang weg vom Trail un Ihr steht da.
> 
> gleiches gilt für:
> Saharadessertdingsbums
> ...



Auf der Seite mußt Du dich anmelden


----------



## arkonis (28. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Auf der Seite mußt Du dich anmelden



so muss das sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Oktober 2006)

Einer fehlt doch jetzt noch?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2006)

Saharadesserfox felt noch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Oktober 2006)

Wann wird denn abgewogen obs Wetter zu schlecht ist? Direkt in BK oder morgen früh schon?


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Oktober 2006)

Gute Frage, nächste Frage ?

Hier mal die Vorschau vom SWR für Rheinland-Pfalz:
_In der Nacht ziehen immer wieder Wolken mit Regen durch.  Die Temperaturen sinken auf 14 bis 10 Grad.  Morgen bleibt es zunächst wolkenverhangen und regnerisch.  Am Nachmittag zeigt sich zwischen den Wolken gelegentlich die Sonne.  Bei böigem Westwind liegen die Höchstwerte zwischen 13 Grad im Hunsrück und 17 Grad am Rhein.
_
Ich schlage vor erst in BK zu schauen, da es nicht das erste mal wäre, wenns schöner als angekündigt wird. Also für mich ist das Glas halb voll .
Ggf. könnte man nach langer Zeit wieder mal die Regenklamotten checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Oktober 2006)

Nach langer Zeit???  meine (fast dichte Aldi-) Regenjacke (mehr hab ich eh nicht, nicht mal Überschuhe) liegt immer Griffbereit.


----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

Also ihr buwe mer geds schon besser als so dagsüwwer, hab mei fraa zum 
Fluchhaafe gebracht die is e maal über Hallo Wien nach Irland wesch.
Geh jedsd mal so richtig Fersehpenngucke damit ich meue villeischd fit bin.

De Christian hat noch nix gesacht ob e mit kimmt meue. Gugge mer ma.


----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also ihr buwe mer geds schon besser als so dagsüwwer, hab mei fraa zum
> Fluchhaafe gebracht die is e maal über Hallo Wien nach Irland wesch.
> Geh jedsd mal so richtig Fersehpenngucke damit ich meue villeischd fit bin.
> 
> De Christian hat noch nix gesacht ob e mit kimmt meue. Gugge mer ma.



Des freut misch abwer dass ders besser geht.


----------



## fUEL (28. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des freut misch abwer dass ders besser geht.



na wenn du des seschst kann das ja ned ernst gemaant sein 

Wo steckt dann der glückliche Wurm in Dir ?
oder hab ich da was falsch im hinnerkopp?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2006)

@Maggo: Ich fahr mit dem Nils zusammen, der wohnt bei mir ums Eck. Insofern wird das mit uns zweien nichts.

Und mit dem Wetter, das wird schon was, Ihr wißt doch wenn Engel reisen wirds Wetter gut.

 Morgen gibts endlich wieder Spitzkehren, und davon nen ganzen Haufen 

Wer sich das entgehen läßt ist selbst dran Schuld!


----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> na wenn du des seschst kann das ja ned ernst gemaant sein


 Frank, Du weisst ich bin eine ernst zu nehmende Frau. 
Nein, es freut mich wirklich, dass es Dir besser geht. 



fUEL schrieb:


> Wo steckt dann der glückliche Wurm in Dir ?
> oder hab ich da was falsch im hinnerkopp?


Es reicht doch, wenn es bei mir nicht so toll läuft, Du Schalk.


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... De Christian hat noch nix gesacht ob e mit kimmt meue. Gugge mer ma.



Habben heut an de hohemack gefracht. werd net weggelasse. derf nur moints fahre.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Oktober 2006)

Mach doch einer nochmal nen Link auf die Wegbeschreibung, irschendwie fin ich die nemmer??


----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mach doch einer nochmal nen Link auf die Wegbeschreibung, irschendwie fin ich die nemmer??



Guck ma im Forum Wi/Mainz.... Silberseefred, Post 19 von Torpede64. Ich glaub des war se. Des verlinke dauert mer jez zu lang


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mach doch einer nochmal nen Link auf die Wegbeschreibung, irschendwie fin ich die nemmer??



http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=48&Itemid=28


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2006)

Jez kaanst ders aussuche, wie de hiekommst.


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Guck ma im Forum Wi/Mainz.... Silberseefred, Post 19 von Torpede64. Ich glaub des war se. Des verlinke dauert mer jez zu lang



Ich find da kaanen silbersee fred


----------



## arkonis (28. Oktober 2006)

ich werde morgen nicht mitmachen können, sehe mir voller wehmut die Bilder dann an


----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich find da kaanen silbersee fred



Wi/mainz.... 2.Seite, Trailparadies Kreuznach-*Silbersee*-Tour 24.09.06.
Ei ich denk werst debei gwesse.


----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich werde morgen nicht mitmachen können, sehe mir voller wehmut die Bilder dann an



Ei was machst de dann?


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei was machst de dann?



de maanst ihr?!


----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> de maanst ihr?!



Jo, stimmt die Fitnesstrainerin.  Die scheint en gaans schö in Aaspruch zu nemme, mer sieht en ja nemmer.


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Jo, stimmt die Fitnesstrainerin.  Die scheint en gaans schö in Aaspruch zu nemme, mer sieht en ja nemmer.



aha, de bist jetz fitnesstrenerin!


----------



## arkonis (28. Oktober 2006)

ein Date mit meiner Trainerin  , nö morgen kommt Besuch von ein paar alten Freunden wir wollen uns die Stadt ansehen und um die Häuser ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wi/mainz.... 2.Seite, Trailparadies Kreuznach-*Silbersee*-Tour 24.09.06.
> Ei ich denk werst debei gwesse.



nu waas ich was falsch gewese sei tut: Ich hab nur die freds von de letzte dreisich daach geseje. mußt auf fünfnverzich erhöhe.


----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> aha, de bist jetz fitnesstrenerin!



Ei, bist eifersischtisch. Nee, die PN gestern kam von wem anners.


----------



## arkonis (28. Oktober 2006)

achso hab ich schon erzählt,

war letztens im Taining bei der Spinninggruppe, wollte mal ein paar aufgabeln zum Biken, da gab es ein paar die haben erzählt auch drausen zu fahren nur das die den Berg mit dem Bike hochfahren und mit dem Auto wieder runter   hab das zuerst nicht ganz verarbeiten können  
aber so konditionell sind die gar nicht wie mann so meinen könnte, nach einer Stunde fühle ich mich gerade mal aufgewärmt da haben die Spinner schon fertig


----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ein Date mit meiner Trainerin  , nö morgen kommt Besuch von ein paar alten Freunden wir wollen uns die Stadt ansehen und um die Häuser ziehen.



Erzähl kaan Schmarrn.................





arkonis schrieb:


> war letztens im Taining bei der Spinninggruppe, wollte mal ein paar aufgabeln zum Biken, da gab es ein paar die haben erzählt auch drausen zu fahren nur das die den Berg mit dem Bike hochfahren und mit dem Auto wieder runter   hab das zuerst nicht ganz verarbeiten können
> aber so konditionell sind die gar nicht wie mann so meinen könnte, nach einer Stunde fühle ich mich gerade mal aufgewärmt da haben die Spinner schon fertig


Des glaab isch net.


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei, bist eifersischtisch. Nee, die PN gestern kam von wem anners.



Danke! Mußt ich des wenichstens net frache.


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mach doch einer nochmal nen Link auf die Wegbeschreibung, irschendwie fin ich die nemmer??


Für mansche geb isch mir rischdisch müh:

Wenn isch's rischdisch im annern Forum vervolcht hab, ist der Startplatz gegenüber der Ecke Rheingrafenstr. + Nelli-Schmithalsstr.

Für die wo ned mit GPS geseschned sin:
(Bei der roten Fahne beim "Groben" ist nicht das Ziel, sondern weiter unten im Bild mit dem rot umkreisten Kreuz; ist auch noch die Rheingrafenstr.)

Edit: Kann dessemel ahner evvenduell bestädige, der schonnemel dod woar ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt wolt ich hier mal posten und muß feststellen, dass Dialekt eine Zugangsvoraussetzung ist... 

Um was gehts hier mom eigentlich ?

Ach so...darf ja net...


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Jetzt wolt ich hier mal posten und muß feststellen, dass Dialekt eine Zugangsvoraussetzung ist...
> 
> Um was gehts hier mom eigentlich ?
> 
> Ach so...darf ja net...



Warum ned ? Brachst nur Auche- und Glick-Kondition. 'Ausgleichssport' eben
(Aber die missmarple hat sich hier scho geraume Zaid ned mehr bligge bzw. lese losse).


----------



## Torpedo64 (29. Oktober 2006)

Das mit BK hätt man doch etwas früher ankündige könne! Wär nämlich gern dabei gewese!  

Könnte man beim nächste Mal net ein Eintrags ins LMB mache, damit man weis, wanns was wird?  

Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr noch ahnmal, dann wär ich nämlich auch dabei


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Oktober 2006)

Morsche Maggo, 
Countdown steht bei 3,5 Std.


----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2006)

nur noch 3std. 20min. ich hoff, dass ich heut nedd so einbrech wie beim letzten mal. hoffentlich gehts entsprechend gemütlich bergauf.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Oktober 2006)

Bergauf gehts mind. genauso gemütlich wie bergab 
Nur noch 50mins für mich.


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> nur noch 3std. 20min. ich hoff, dass ich heut nedd so einbrech wie beim letzten mal. hoffentlich gehts entsprechend gemütlich bergauf.



Klar! Net so aastrengend wies letzte ma middem komische stop änd go. Aaafach gemütlich zügisch de bersch enuff!


----------



## fUEL (29. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar! Net so aastrengend wies letzte ma middem komische stop änd go. Aaafach gemütlich zügisch de bersch enuff!



Moin buwwe hab 38,4 Temperatur - sollte Euch nicht zum stop and go veranlassen. De rote Hirsch kann dann nur leider auch net, weil dem sei Auto in der Werkstadd iss. der schont dann aach sein Knöchel.
esdudmerleid awwer im Ernst es wär nett gut in dem Zustand....

Isch winsch Euchviel Spaß in Kh


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin buwwe hab 38,4 Temperatur


Gute Besserung! Sih zu dess de widder fit werst!


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Oktober 2006)

Gude Besserung Frank, mach mal anen uf Couchpotato, des tut helfe.

De hersch hat doch gestern ebbes von enem Knöchel geschwetzt der em wehtue tut


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (29. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! Sih zu dess de widder fit werst!



Bin bemüht trink ja aach scho dauernd tee ............
dank euch für die gnesungwinsch


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Oktober 2006)

Schaaad, un mal ebbe in die Diefkühltruh abkühle hilft wohl a ned viel....
Gude Besserung.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Oktober 2006)

Gude Besserung allen Verletzten.


In 7min is Abfahrt.


----------



## fUEL (29. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gude Besserung allen Verletzten.
> 
> 
> In 7min is Abfahrt.


----------



## caroka (29. Oktober 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Jetzt wolt ich hier mal posten und muß feststellen, dass Dialekt eine Zugangsvoraussetzung ist...
> 
> Um was gehts hier mom eigentlich ?
> 
> Ach so...darf ja net...



Auch Du darfst hier posten  und ehrlich gesagt tut es gut mal wieder etwas in hochdeutsch zu lesen. So langsam verlerne ich nämlich das Schreiben. Da gibt es die alte und neue Rechtschreibung, hessisch und saarländisch und denglisch.


----------



## arkonis (29. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Erzähl kaan Schmarrn.................
> Des glaab isch net.



sind nicht alles Downhiller, es gibt einige die damit ein Problem haben schnell runterzufahren und die ganzen Höhemmeter nur abzubremsen ist auch nicht so toll. von Trails ist noch gar nicht mal die Rede.


----------



## caroka (29. Oktober 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Das mit BK hätt man doch etwas früher ankündige könne! Wär nämlich gern dabei gewese!



Sorry, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Du nach Deinem letzten Post hier im Thread 'ne PN erhalten hast.


----------



## whitesummer (29. Oktober 2006)

Viele vielen Dank für Eure Glückwünsche.

Ich hoffe Ihr habt, soweit gesund und dabei, viel Spass in Bad Kreuznach.

Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei aber ab nächster Woche wird erstmal für den Winterpokal gebikt, gelaufen, ge..... und vielleicht auch mal gesoffen...., damit die anderen auch eine Change haben


----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2006)

ey, wasn los mit euch müden säcken? der thread iss grade auf die fünfte position gekippt. ich weiß nicht, ob ich das gut finden soll.
ich bin jedenfalls "back from the badewanne" und fühle mich minimal erledigt  nichtsdestotrotz wars ne richtig amtliche sache heut, hätte bad kreuznach nie im leben für soo attraktiv gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2006)

@alle die ne cam dabeihatten (quasi jeder ausser mir):

packt ihr die bilder in eure galerien, so hätte ich auch was davon.


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2006)

boah eh, widder dahaam! Korz nachm sibzehnte Höhpunkt habbe mer ordentlich Gas gebbe und mir is debei doch de Gummi immer mehr angschwolle, bis er korz vorm end geplatzt is...  Is aber zum Glück nix bassiert!


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Oktober 2006)

Bin jetzt auch gesättigt und gepuzt. Schön das der Gerd noch gefunden wurde. Es war wie immer mit extrasupergut. Das Wetter hätte auch nicht besser sein können, aber davon war ja auszugehen, wenn Engel wie wir unterwegs sind.
Bilder gibts von mir heute ganz bestimmt keine mehr.  Evtl. ist ne CD brennen auch ganz sinnvoll. Der Nils sprach von ca. 100 Bildern die er gemacht hat. 
Kein Wunder das wir so langsam vorankamen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Oktober 2006)

Nachdem ich einfach am Strassenrand ausgesetzt wurde habe ich mich dann doch noch irgendwie nach Hause schleifen können wo ich erst mal geduscht habe und jetzt widme ich mich gerade dem Zweitwichtigsten


----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2006)

> Kein Wunder das wir so langsam vorankamen.



bilder mache, plauschereie tätische, des hält alles uff. war abber glaab ich gut so....


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Oktober 2006)

Hab mir eben mal die bilder angeschaut, 50% Ausschuß. Die anderen sind aber gut, ganz besonders die vom Maggo


Isch las misch jetzt uffs Sofa falle......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Oktober 2006)

Geeeerrrd: Ich möcht gern mal das Bild von mir sehn was du gemacht hast 

meine Bilder sind schon grob sortiert, ca. 86stk. Aber das Hochladen verschiebe ich auf morgen nach der a*****! Erst mal aufessen und die dann jetzt doch etwas müden Beine hochlegen.


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Geeeerrrd: Ich möcht gern mal das Bild von mir sehn was du gemacht hast
> 
> meine Bilder sind schon grob sortiert, ca. 86stk. Aber das Hochladen verschiebe ich auf morgen nach der a*****! Erst mal aufessen und die dann jetzt doch etwas müden Beine hochlegen.



Wenn Bengel reisen:





Nun möchte ich aber auch eines von mir sehen!

Das war übrigens am Birker Hof


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Oktober 2006)

Dankeschön, Bitteschön


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2006)

Dankeschön!

un dademit die annern net aafange zu heule:

Auf der Gans sind alle noch frisch:





Auf der Altenbaumburg wird schon über die Vortagessünden sinniert:





Das Ende des Ho Chi Minh - Pfades bescherte den ersten Platten (von dreien...):





Kulisse Rotenfels:





Am Birker Hof:





Am Treppchen hieß es Zähne zusammenbeißen:





Kurviges Kiestreppchen an der lemberghütte, vor den 17 Höhepunkten:


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Oktober 2006)

Auch wieder zurück. Da war mein Reifen also noch i.O.; keinen Kilometer weiter war die Luft dann wech.
Aber da waren wir sicher nicht das letzte mal. 3 Kehren muß isch do noch e mol gnagge. Es Treppetraining uf'm Neu-Isebuscher Bahnhof had sich auf jede Fall gelohnt. Jetzt ab in die Kiste. Gute Nacht.
P.S.: Wir war'n ned langsam, mir hams einfach nur genosse...


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> boah eh, widder dahaam! Korz nachm sibzehnte Höhpunkt habbe mer ordentlich Gas gebbe und mir is debei doch de Gummi immer mehr angschwolle, bis er korz vorm end geplatzt is...  Is aber zum Glück nix bassiert!


Es had en Gnall gegebbe.... un jeder hats g'wisst, das des vom Gerd "komme" is.


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2006)

ich mach mal den anfang für diesen tag, hab ich mich schon öffentlich drüber beschwert, dass die uhr umgestellt wurde?! jemand mit akuter insomnie kann sich da gar nicht drüber freuen, mir wärs lkieber wenns abends ne stunde länger hell bliebe. ich könnt echt ins essen brechen, naja wenigstens schaff ich das dann definitiv pünktlich auf der a***** zu sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Gestern abend war ich platt bis zum Anschlag und heut Nacht muß mir jemand Bleigewichte an die Beine geschraubt haben.

So heftig wars aber doch auch nicht?


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gestern abend war ich platt bis zum Anschlag und heut Nacht muß mir jemand Bleigewichte an die Beine geschraubt haben.
> 
> So heftig wars aber doch auch nicht?



Morgen!

Hmm, es war gestern schon etwas nasser, als letztes Mal. Das reicht aber auch nicht zur Erklärung. Das Wetter war super schön, geradezu ideal! Trotz alledem war ich ebenfalls wesentlich platter!

Immerhin habe ich deutlich mehr Spitzkurven bewältigen können, als beim ersten Mal!  Habe unterwegs permanent das Geräusch erwartet, welches wir glücklicherweise erst wenige Kilometer vor dem Ende hörten:





So sah der Reifen auf dem Lemberg aus...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kurviges Kiestreppchen an der lemberghütte, vor den 17 Höhepunkten:



Heute mit etwas Abstand würde ich die 17 Spitzkehren nicht mehr als die einzigen Höhepunkte bezeichnen. Der Ausblick ins Tal wärend der ersten Abfahrt und die Anlieger vom Ho Chi Min müssen ebenfalls als zu den Höhepunkten gezählt werden! 
Ich lieg jetzt noch in der Kurve  

Wer hat am Freitag Zeit nach BK zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Heute mit etwas Abstand würde ich die 17 Spitzkehren nicht mehr als die einzigen Höhepunkte bezeichnen. Der Ausblick ins Tal wärend der ersten Abfahrt und die Anlieger vom Ho Chi Min müssen ebenfalls als zu den Höhepunkten gezählt werden!
> Ich lieg jetzt noch in der Kurve
> 
> Wer hat am Freitag Zeit nach BK zu fahren?



Do nachmittag 14 Uhr Hohemrk Abfahrt???
Schitt ich bin echt neidisch auf Euch...Hab wenigstens die Äppel im Garten zusammengefegt und die Sauerei unerm Nußbaum.....also eh bissche Sonn gesehe und ned nur die Bettdecke ....aber heut morsche geht es schon besser ...so jetzt muß ich unner die Dusch des ich um 10 de Laden uffmache kann.

In Kreuznach iss es immer wärmer wie hier . Sacht doch e mal die Temp so durch die ihr im Mittel im peak und lowest hattet. 
Hier waren es 13 mittel 15 max und 3 in de Nacht in den l. 24 Std.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2006)

> Wer hat am Freitag Zeit nach BK zu fahren?



ich ich ich, ich nehm frei, egal ob hier die hütte abbrennt.


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2006)

> Sacht doch e mal die Temp so durch die ihr im Mittel im peak und lowest hattet.
> Hier waren es 13 mittel 15 max und 3 in de Nacht in den l. 24 Std.



ich hatte minimum 14° und 20° maximum.


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich ich ich, ich nehm frei, egal ob hier die hütte abbrennt.



Wenn keiner mit mir am Do nach Kh kommt muß ich mir wohl oder übel den ersten Schnee auf dem Feldberg reinziehen.


Gruss Fran k


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Meinst Du das es soweit kommt?


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

die webcam am feldberg zeigt schon seit tagen temperaturen unter 0°C an ...

ich glaub das irgendwie nicht so ganz, da der unterschied zwischen berg und tal eigentlich selten mehr als 15°C beträgt.
irgendwie scheint da was mit der messung nicht zu stimmen ...

aber definitiv sind kältere temperaturen ab mittwoch angesagt. also schnee am feldberg halte ich dann durchaus für möglich ...


----------



## Bergwelle (30. Oktober 2006)

Die Bilder aus BK kann ich mir ja fast nicht mit ansehen, weil ich nicht mit dabei war.    
Am Samstag hätte ich doch mal besser nicht die Wettervorhersage hören sollen   .... und dass es sich bei Euch um Engel handeln sollte, habe ich bisher auch nicht geglaubt. 
Die Sonne hat mich dann gestern aber noch zu einer Taunustour motiviert.... Engel sind mir aber keine begegnet ... nur ein paar nachlaufende Hunde und Wanderer, die die Abfahrten blockiert haben  .


----------



## Bergwelle (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> die webcam am feldberg zeigt schon seit tagen temperaturen unter 0°C an ...
> 
> ich glaub das irgendwie nicht so ganz, da der unterschied zwischen berg und tal eigentlich selten mehr als 15°C beträgt.
> irgendwie scheint da was mit der messung nicht zu stimmen ...
> ...



Ein Engel hätte geschrieben, dass ab Mittwoch die Sonne bei 20°C in voller Ausdehnung richtig scheint. 
Arbeitest Du etwa bei einem Reifenhändler und willst uns Winterreifen verkaufen ?


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

verkaufen will ich gar nix, schon gar keine reifen ...

kann dir winterreifen aber nur wämstens empfehlen. sowohl fürs auto als auch fürs bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> die webcam am feldberg zeigt schon seit tagen temperaturen unter 0°C an ...



Die hat vor zwei Wochen schon minus 1,5 Grad angezeigt, oben waren es dann aber weit über 10°. Zuhause hat ich nach der Tour nochmal geschaut, wieder minus 1,5°. Die Temperaturmessung ist definitiv nicht O.K.

@Bergwelle: Wenn wir unterwegs sind muß man einfach dabei sein. Ansonsten bereut man das Fernbleiben im Nachhinein. Wir haben nur ganz liebe vielleicht auch ein wenig angeterunkene Wanderer getroffen. Heute Abend gibts noch mehr Bilder zum Ärgern.


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> verkaufen will ich gar nix, schon gar keine reifen ...
> 
> kann dir winterreifen aber nur wämstens empfehlen. sowohl fürs auto als auch fürs bike


Slicks bringen aber längere Trainingseinheiten für den Winterpokal bei gleicher Wegestrecke


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Slicks bringen aber längere Trainingseinheiten für den Winterpokal bei gleicher Wegestrecke



will einer nen satz spikes kaufen ? jetzt verkauf ich ja doch plötzlich reifen


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2006)

> Wir haben nur ganz liebe vielleicht auch ein wenig angeterunkene Wanderer getroffen.



die beiden warn echt geil...."des iss nur apfelschorle!"


----------



## Bergwelle (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die hat vor zwei Wochen schon minus 1,5 Grad angezeigt, oben waren es dann aber weit über 10°. Zuhause hat ich nach der Tour nochmal geschaut, wieder minus 1,5°. Die Temperaturmessung ist definitiv nicht O.K.
> 
> @Bergwelle: Wenn wir unterwegs sind muß man einfach dabei sein. Ansonsten bereut man das Fernbleiben im Nachhinein. Wir haben nur ganz liebe vielleicht auch ein wenig angeterunkene Wanderer getroffen. Heute Abend gibts noch mehr Bilder zum Ärgern.



Ja ... das stimmt !  Die BK Bilder sind immer besonders schön.  
Vielleicht gab es auf dem Fuchstanz gestern keinen Alkohol mehr ... denn sonst wären die Wanderer bestimmt nicht mehr auf den Trails gelaufen.


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Hmm, es war gestern schon etwas nasser, als letztes Mal. Das reicht aber auch nicht zur Erklärung. Das Wetter war super schön, geradezu ideal! Trotz alledem war ich ebenfalls wesentlich platter!
> 
> ...



Das ist die Schwachstelle von Nobby Nic.....aber auch Pannen erhöhen ab dem 6.November die Punkte.....
Wir suchen erst mal die ältesten Kamellen zusammen damit es massig Punkte gibt zum Anfang und die anderen geben schon zu Anfang demoralisiert auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das ist die Schwachstelle von Nobby Nic.....aber auch Pannen erhöhen ab dem 6.November die Punkte.....
> Wir suchen erst mal die ältesten Kamellen zusammen damit es massig Punkte gibt zum Anfang und die anderen geben schon zu Anfang demoralisiert auf.



na dann ist ja gut, dass ich mir gerade nobby nic gekauft habe


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> na dann ist ja gut, dass ich mir gerade nobby nic gekauft habe



Du hast ja BESTIMMT den Seitenwandverstärkten,  hab das mit Hibike so besprochen.


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du hast ja BESTIMMT den Seitenwandverstärkten,  hab das mit Hibike so besprochen.



gibts sowas auch  

hab einfach einen "normalen"  satz 2,25 nn für 48 euro gekauft ...


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> gibts sowas auch
> 
> hab einfach einen "normalen"  satz 2,25 nn für 48 euro gekauft ...



Gibt es, wenn er noch net gefahre ist  - umtauschen.


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gibt es, wenn er noch net gefahre ist  - umtauschen.



zu spät  der erste luftverlust zeichnet sich auch schon ab. waren am samstag in unfahrbaren gelände unterwegs und mußten viel durch dornengebüsch schieben ...

wie heißt denn die verstärkte version bei schwalbe ? bei conti nennt sich das immer protection ...
bei schwalbe kenn ich nur noch "light" als bezeichnung ...


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> zu spät  der erste luftverlust zeichnet sich auch schon ab. waren am samstag in unfahrbaren gelände unterwegs und mußten viel durch dornengebüsch schieben ...
> 
> wie heißt denn die verstärkte version bei schwalbe ? bei conti nennt sich das immer protection ...
> bei schwalbe kenn ich nur noch "light" als bezeichnung ...



Variante" Snake skin "nur für Albert Fat Albert (immer damit) und seit neuestem in 2.25 für NN bei Denfeld treffen die diese Woche ein.
Die ersten 4 sind für Kilian und mich reserviert.

Optisch an einem ins trapez verzerrten Überkaro an der Flanke erkennbar. Es ist wohl ein Aramidfaden oder ähnliches eingewebt.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> zu spät  der erste luftverlust zeichnet sich auch schon ab. waren am samstag in unfahrbaren gelände unterwegs und mußten viel durch dornengebüsch schieben ...
> 
> wie heißt denn die verstärkte version bei schwalbe ? bei conti nennt sich das immer protection ...
> bei schwalbe kenn ich nur noch "light" als bezeichnung ...



bei schwalbe heißt das snake skin.

zitat schwalbe HP: 
SnakeSkin 
Eine leichte und flexible Gewebelage auf der Seitenwand macht den Reifen unempfindlich gegen seitliche Verletzungen.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Variante" Snake skin "nur für Albert Fat Albert (immer damit) und seit neuestem in 2.25 für NN bei Denfeld treffen die diese Woche ein.
> Die ersten 4 sind für Kilian und mich reserviert.
> 
> Optisch an einem ins trapez verzerrten Überkaro an der Flanke erkennbar. Es ist wohl ein Aramidfaden oder ähnliches eingewebt.



mist warst schneller...copy&paste vom schwalbe text hat zeit gebraucht *lach*...na da bin ich ja froh das ich nen FA mit snake skin fahre


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

also das gleiche wie protection ...

ihr könnt beim denfeld reservieren, so viel ihr wollt. da komme ich eh net einfach so mal hin ... also keine panik


----------



## bodo_nimda (30. Oktober 2006)

hi,

ich überlege gerade mit spikes für den winter zu kaufen aber wie verhalten sich die spike reifen wenn man 3-4km auf der straße fahren muss bevor man im feld ist? ist der abrieb zu groß? 
bin dankbar für jeden tipp.

gruß bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> also das gleiche wie protection ...
> 
> ihr könnt beim denfeld reservieren, so viel ihr wollt. da komme ich eh net einfach so mal hin ... also keine panik



Im Winterpokal ist Entfernung doch kein Thema  weiter=mehr Punkte
Bleib lieber dahinten du bist ja nicht in unserem Team, wir fahren dann mal ins Allgäu zum Reifenkauf.


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich überlege gerade mit spikes für den winter zu kaufen aber wie verhalten sich die spike reifen wenn man 3-4km auf der straße fahren muss bevor man im feld ist? ist der abrieb zu groß?
> bin dankbar für jeden tipp.
> ...



Bevor Du mit Spikes ins Gelände gehst musstDu 40 bis 50 km auf Asphalt zurücklegen um die Spikes in der Decke zu fixieren.
Das ist nervig aber wichtig. Strassenkilometer machen die Spikes wieder scharf und sind bei einigen Herstellern sogar wichtig (Schwalbe ice Spiker)
Empfehlen kann man nur Nokian Hakka 300 seit neuestem wohl auch in Ust verfügbar, wie ich gehört habe.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Nächste Feldbergtour sowas?:

Video


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Empfehlen kann man nur Nokian Hakka 300 seit neuestem wohl auch in Ust verfügbar, wie ich gehört habe.
> Gruß Frank



der ist ja ein schnäppchen  wobei natürlich jetzt noch zu klären wäre was bzw. wo Ust ist.


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der ist ja ein schnäppchen  wobei natürlich jetzt noch zu klären wäre was bzw. wo Ust ist.



UST = Unites States Of Tadschikistan!


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> UST = Unites States Of Tadschikistan!



muß wohl ein insider sein...


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

der ice spiker von schwalbe tuts auch ...

ust = schlauchfrei


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> muß wohl ein insider sein...



ok, manchmal auch UST = Universal System Tubeless = Schlauchlosreifen  

Tschuldige, hatte wegen Deiner "wo"-Frage gerade so gepaßt...


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2006)

> wobei natürlich jetzt noch zu klären wäre was bzw. wo Ust ist.


 ust ist die abkürzung für universal tubeles tire. also so genannte schlauchlosreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (30. Oktober 2006)

Cooles Video!


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> der ice spiker von schwalbe tuts auch ...



ok, dann werde ich den wohl mal testen. weiß ja noch garnicht ob ich wirklich der-große-im-schnee-biker werde



wissefux schrieb:


> ust = schlauchfrei



aaahhh, ok nu geht sogar mir ein licht auf.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Oktober 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok, dann werde ich den wohl mal testen. weiß ja noch garnicht ob ich wirklich der-große-im-schnee-biker werde
> 
> 
> 
> aaahhh, ok nu geht sogar mir ein licht auf.





Arachne schrieb:


> ok, manchmal auch UST = Universal System Tubeless = Schlauchlosreifen
> 
> Tschuldige, hatte wegen Deiner "wo"-Frage gerade so gepaßt...



schon ok  - hätte ja wirklich ein ort sein können


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

im tiefen schnee taugt kaum ein reifen was.
für spikes brauchst du schon eis oder richtig festen schnee.
eis gibts ab mitte januar - ende märz reichlich im taunus.
es macht richtig spaß, dann mit nem radl mitten auf dem eis zu fahren, während sich die fußgänger am rande um halt bemühen


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Cooles Video!



Ja, ich spüre schon alleine vom Zuschauen jeden Knochen...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nächste Feldbergtour sowas?:
> 
> Video




Das wär genau das richtige  So schnell runterkacheln können wir ja schon. Wir müssen jetzt endlich mal das Springen uber nen Kicker angehen, wenn man die Bilder sieht bekommt man ja Minderwetigkeitskomplexe.

So nen Film können wir übers Treppenfahren mal drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... So nen Film können wir übers Treppenfahren mal drehen



Au ja!!!  

Hat einer `ne bessere Kamera, als die in den Handies?


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Oktober 2006)

wobei die wenigsten bikes solche sprünge auf dauer aushalten ;-)


----------



## Hornisborn (30. Oktober 2006)

Wo ist den die Stelle im Wald, oder der soll das geheim bleiben?
Ich hätte auch ne bessere Kamera.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Wo ist den die Stelle im Wald, oder der soll das geheim bleiben?
> Ich hätte auch ne bessere Kamera.



Stellen zum Springen gibt es einige im Taunus, wo genau diese ist, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Andere nicht ganz so extreme könnten wir Dir schon zeigen. Für uns wäre die aus dem Video auch nicht unserem Level entsprechend. 

Arachne bezog sich, glaub ich zumindest, auf ein Treppenabfahrvideo, sowas kriegen wir schon ganz gut hin. Vielleicht hast Du ja auch daran interesse. Wir kennen da einige Spots, nen Bahnhof, Autobahnbrücke, alte Ritterburg...infrage kommende Treppen gibts aber eigentlich überall. 

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Au ja!!!
> 
> Hat einer `ne bessere Kamera, als die in den Handies?



Hab ne Sony Hi8, sowas mit Videocassete. Sollte eigentlich auch funktionieren. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung wie wir den Schnitt und die Vertonung machen. Evtl wäre maggo da ein guter ansprechpartner. Und Treppen trau ich Ihm seit gestern auch zu! Der ist richtig gut gefahren. Ich weis nur nicht wieso er sich immer den Schlauch kaputt macht?  Soviel Spaß macht der Schlauchwechsel doch auch nicht!


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2006)

> Soviel Spaß macht der Schlauchwechsel doch auch nicht!



schlauchwechseln macht doch spass. ausserdem kann man da mal ordentlich verschnaufen, schade nur, dass ´mir sowas nie nach nem uphill passiert. 



> Evtl wäre maggo da ein guter ansprechpartner



wir könnten das in hd drehen.


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2006)

achso: für den schnitt hätte ich auch den ein oder anderen kumpanen.


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Stellen zum Springen gibt es einige im Taunus, wo genau diese ist, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Andere nicht ganz so extreme könnten wir Dir schon zeigen. Für uns wäre die aus dem Video auch nicht unserem Level entsprechend.
> 
> Arachne bezog sich, glaub ich zumindest, auf ein Treppenabfahrvideo, sowas kriegen wir schon ganz gut hin. Vielleicht hast Du ja auch daran interesse. Wir kennen da einige Spots, nen Bahnhof, Autobahnbrücke, alte Ritterburg...infrage kommende Treppen gibts aber eigentlich überall.
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



Ja, der Halbtotenweg wäre da so ein Tipp. Habe am Samstag übrigens ein paar der Namensgeber getroffen. Ist schon `ne urige Truppe!  Einige Hatten sich für Halloween verkleidet. Auf den ersten Blick hattest Du allerdings nicht erkennen können wer verkleidet war und wer nicht...


----------



## bodo_nimda (30. Oktober 2006)

wo auch immer der halbtotenweg ist


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> schlauchwechseln macht doch spass. ausserdem kann man da mal ordentlich verschnaufen, schade nur, dass ´mir sowas nie nach nem uphill passiert.



Den Part hatte doch der MTK-Cube übernommen...  



Maggo schrieb:


> wir könnten das in hd drehen.



Gibt es da etwas Ordentliches? D.h. lang, kurvig, steil, Absätze, Abschlußsprung, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> wo auch immer der halbtotenweg ist



geht vom Teufelsquartier Richtung Großer Kurve. Komm` halt mal mit!


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2006)

> Gibt es da etwas Ordentliches? D.h. lang, kurvig, steil, Absätze, Abschlußsprung, ...



bleibt die frage, wie wir das anstellen, das die kamera heilbleibt. ich frag hier mal in die runde, evtl könnte man auch mal an den herrn schymik mailen und sich nach dessen equipment erkundigen.

mal im ernst, ich habe neulich so ne billigkamera gefunden, die kann ruhig ihr leben für ne geile aktion opfern. da geht bestimmt as zu basteln.


----------



## Bergwelle (30. Oktober 2006)

Wo ist eigentlich diese Treppe ?
Ist das bei Falkenstein ?


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> bleibt die frage, wie wir das anstellen, das die kamera heilbleibt. ich frag hier mal in die runde, evtl könnte man auch mal an den herrn schymik mailen und sich nach dessen equipment erkundigen.
> 
> mal im ernst, ich habe neulich so ne billigkamera gefunden, die kann ruhig ihr leben für ne geile aktion opfern. da geht bestimmt as zu basteln.



Keine Angst, der der filmt, darf mal kurz stehen bleiben!


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich diese Treppe ?
> Ist das bei Falkenstein ?



Ist das die Viktoriatrailtreppe?

Wenn ja, findest Du sie auf dem Viktoriatrail zwischen Falkenstein und Hühnerberg. Wir sind den Trail in letzter Zeit zwar einige Male gefahren, aber die meisten haben den "Chickenway" genommen (welcher auch nichts für Anfänger ist). Sie kommt direkt nach dem kurzen steinigen Anstieg (Chickenway geht da rechts).


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist das die Viktoriatrailtreppe?




Nein, zuviele Stufen.
Die auf dem Bild bin ich noch nicht gefahren, das muß schleunigst nachgeholt werden. Also wer weiß wo sie ist?

Ach so, gerd hd ist nicht die Abkürzung für Heidelberg


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nein, zuviele Stufen.
> Die auf dem Bild bin ich noch nicht gefahren, das muß schleunigst nachgeholt werden. Also wer weiß wo sie ist?
> 
> Ach so, gerd hd ist nicht die Abkürzung für Heidelberg



Ja, für high definition, oder?

Ha, jetzt bin ich selbst auf das "wo" reingefallen...


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich diese Treppe ?
> Ist das bei Falkenstein ?



Wo hast Du denn das Bild her?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, für high definition, oder?
> 
> Ha, jetzt bin ich selbst auf das "wo" reingefallen...



Und wo jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2006)

> Keine Angst, der der filmt, darf mal kurz stehen bleiben!


naja, so ne flowige abfahrt wie der ho-chi-min trail wäre schon aus der froschperspektive gefilmt der absolute bringer.


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Und wo jetzt?


guckst Du da:


Maggo schrieb:


> naja, so ne flowige abfahrt wie der ho-chi-min trail wäre schon aus der froschperspektive gefilmt der absolute bringer.


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2006)

der titel könnte ja lauten:

winterpokal 2006, mer faahn se alle platt.


----------



## caroka (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist schon `ne urige Truppe!  Einige Hatten sich für Halloween verkleidet. Auf den ersten Blick hattest Du allerdings nicht erkennen können wer verkleidet war und wer nicht...



Einer sieht auch alltags aus wie Catwheezle. Die sind aber ganz OK. Ich mag die.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> der titel könnte ja lauten:
> 
> winterpokal 2006, mer faahn se alle platt.




Dann solten wir mal fux und katz fragen ob sie sich zur Verfügung stellen 
Mit einem der Eisbären wär ich auch zufrieden...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich mag die.



Wir auch, besonders Ihren Weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Einer sieht auch alltags aus wie Catwheezle. Die sind aber ganz OK. Ich mag die.



Ja, der war, glaube ich,  nicht verkleidet. Habe sie nur kurz an der Hohemark (und kurz davor) erlebt. Soviel ich in dieser kurzen Zeit habe erfassen können, fand ich sie auch ok!


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann solten wir mal fux und katz fragen ob sie sich zur Verfügung stellen
> Mit einem der Eisbären wär ich auch zufrieden...



Aus denen könnte man `nen hübschen Abfahrtshubbel bauen!


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann solten wir mal fux und katz fragen ob sie sich zur Verfügung stellen
> Mit einem der Eisbären wär ich auch zufrieden...



katz und fux kriegt ihr eh nie  

aber über so nen paar eisbären als bettvorleger könnten wir uns ausnahmsweise einig werden


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aus denen könnte man `nen hübschen Abfahrtshubbel bauen!



Aber nur nen ganz klitzekleinen


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> katz und fux kriegt ihr eh nie
> 
> aber über so nen paar eisbären als bettvorleger könnten wir uns ausnahmsweise einig werden



Dann laßt uns mal eine abschießen, Bärenfleisch soll ja auch ganz gut schmecken! Mit nem feinen Sößchen ist das bestimmt ne Delikatesse.

@Lupo: Auf welchen Bären könntet Ihr den am ehsten Verzichten?


----------



## Bergwelle (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn das Bild her?



Ist von.....

http://www.mtb-team-hanau.de/Racing/BilderTaunus.html

.... und ich dachte die Engel kennen alle Treppen zum Himmel
sonst könnte ich ja auch KillerN mal fragen.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Ist von.....
> 
> http://www.mtb-team-hanau.de/Racing/BilderTaunus.html
> 
> ...



Was machst Du den da? Weißt Du nicht das der Besuch ner Eisbärenseite unter Strafe steht. Du hast vielleicht Nerven!


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Ist von.....
> 
> http://www.mtb-team-hanau.de/Racing/BilderTaunus.html
> 
> ...



da war jemand im eisbärenrevier stöbern 

edit : da war einer schneller ...


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann laßt uns mal eine abschießen, Bärenfleisch soll ja auch ganz gut schmecken! Mit nem feinen Sößchen ist das bestimmt ne Delikatesse.
> 
> @Lupo: Auf welchen Bären könntet Ihr den am ehsten Verzichten?



Alle uff aam Haufen gibt es awwer en anstendische Hubbel, mir legen noch e bissche Schaumstoff dezwische,.. damit alles dranbleiwwe dut. 
Mir sind ja als Dimbos für sozial verträgliches Bio biken und wolle nimanem wee due

Warum geht des mit dem Video bei mir net - hab nur isdn aber ...will auch sehen!


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Ist von.....
> 
> http://www.mtb-team-hanau.de/Racing/BilderTaunus.html
> 
> ...



Für mich sieht das unter Brücksichtigung der zweidimensionalen Verfälschungen immer noch nach Viktoriatrail aus. Frag` bitte mal KillerN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Alle uff aam Haufen gibt es awwer en anstendische Hubbel, mir legen noch e bissche Schaumstoff dezwische,.. damit alles dranbleiwwe dut.
> Mir sind ja als Dimbos für sozial verträgliches Bio biken und wolle nimanem wee due
> 
> Warum geht des mit dem Video bei mir net - hab nur isdn aber ...will auch sehen!



Hast Du den Quick Time Player?


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das unter Brücksichtigung der zweidimensionalen Verfälschungen immer noch nach Viktoriatrail aus. Frag` bitte mal KillerN!



bin auch der meinung, dass es der viktoriatempeltrail ist.
was anderes kennt der killerN doch gar net  

@bergwelle : sei vorsichtig, wenn du ihn frägtest : eisbären können bei revierverletzung mit unter aggressiv werden


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das unter Brücksichtigung der zweidimensionalen Verfälschungen immer noch nach Viktoriatrail aus. Frag` bitte mal KillerN!



Das ist sicher nicht am Victoriatempel! 
So weit ich weiß ist die in der Nähe von Falkenstein, da gibt es widerum eine weiter Treppe unweit von dort, die sozusagen um die Kurve geht. 
Die abgebildete ist der Chickenway zur anderensozusagen nach geradeaus halblinks die kurvige nach rechts geht dann in 3 Spitzkehren flowig nach Falkenstein. 
Das Problem ist, daß man die meist aus der umgekehrten Perspektive in der Erinnerung hat.


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das ist sicher nicht am Victoriatempel!
> So weit ich weiß ist die in der Nähe von Falkenstein, da gibt es widerum eine weiter Treppe unweit von dort, die sozusagen um die Kurve geht.
> Die abgebildete ist der Chickenway zur anderensozusagen nach geradeaus halblinks die kurvige nach rechts geht dann in 3 Spitzkehren flowig nach Falkenstein.
> Das Problem ist, daß man die meist aus der umgekehrten Perspektive in der Erinnerung hat.



da ist wohl ein vor-ort-termin nötig ...


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> geht vom Teufelsquartier Richtung Großer Kurve. Komm` halt mal mit!



ich will auch...


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du den Quick Time Player?



Bin ihn am Downloaden . noch 1 Stunde


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das ist sicher nicht am Victoriatempel!
> So weit ich weiß ist die in der Nähe von Falkenstein, da gibt es widerum eine weiter Treppe unweit von dort, die sozusagen um die Kurve geht.
> Die abgebildete ist der Chickenway zur anderensozusagen nach geradeaus halblinks die kurvige nach rechts geht dann in 3 Spitzkehren flowig nach Falkenstein.
> Das Problem ist, daß man die meist aus der umgekehrten Perspektive in der Erinnerung hat.


erklär bitte mal genau, wie man da hinkommt, oder poste den Rechts- und Hochwert.


wissefux schrieb:


> da ist wohl ein vor-ort-termin nötig ...


oder so. Termin? (Bitte nicht Do, 14 Uhr!)


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Diese Treppe hier fand ich jedenfalls anspruchsvoller, als die auf dem Viktoriatempeltrail:


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> erklär bitte mal genau, wie man da hinkommt, oder poste den Rechts- und Hochwert.
> 
> oder so. Termin? (Bitte nicht Do, 14 Uhr!)



on next Sunday??

bringen Treppen extrapokalpunkte??? oder warum werdet ihr so heiss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... oder warum werden arachne und lucafabian so heiss?



das gibt an gewissen stellen gewisse vibrationen  

ich stimulier mich da lieber anders als durch treppenfahren ...


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> on next Sunday??
> 
> bringen Treppen extrapokalpunkte??? oder warum werdet ihr so heiss?



Hauptschuldige ist die von obendrüber!!!


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> das gibt an gewissen stellen gewisse vibrationen
> 
> ich stimulier mich da lieber anders als durch treppenfahren ...



durch Trails falschrum fahren?


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2006)

> erklär bitte mal genau, wie man da hinkommt, oder poste den Rechts- und Hochwert.



meinste du findest das mit dem teil????


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2006)

> durch Trails falschrum fahren?



....da kann man im sattel sitzenbleiben.


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> durch Trails falschrum fahren?



genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Ne halbe Std. weg und schon wieder ist ne ganze Seite nachzulesen, bei Euch brennt doch de Kittel! 

*Was es wern Treppe gefahren. Ich mach gleich Feierabend, wo treffen wir uns?*


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne halbe Std. weg und schon wieder ist ne ganze Seite nachzulesen, bei Euch brennt doch de Kittel!



ich seh nur in deinem avatar was brennen ...

da siehste mal, wie es mir fast jeden morgen ergeht. eine seite ist da meist gar nix ...


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> meinste du findest das mit dem teil????



Ja, ja, spotte Du nur, Du Neider!


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

so, ich bin gleich raus. hab bald feierabend und dann besseres zu tun, als hier abzuhängen


----------



## Bergwelle (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was machst Du den da? Weißt Du nicht das der Besuch ner Eisbärenseite unter Strafe steht. Du hast vielleicht Nerven!



Oh !!! .... das wusste ich leider nicht  
Eigentlich mag ich Eisbären schon sehr und die Seite ist sehr verlockend.
Nur gehören Eisbären aber auch nicht in unseren schönen Taunus.  
Den KillerN werde ich besser mal nicht fragen.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, ich bin gleich raus. hab bald feierabend und dann besseres zu tun, als hier abzuhängen



Ich auch, äh muß zum Zahnarzt, vielleicht doch besser Überstunden machen?


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich auch, äh muß zum Zahnarzt, vielleicht doch besser Überstunden machen?



oh, da sachste was. das hab ich morgen auch noch vor mir


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> oh, da sachste was. das hab ich morgen auch noch vor mir



Gib mir doch mal bitte die Adresse Deines Zahnarztes!


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

Geht auch noch jemand zur Fußpflege??


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

so Rolläden sind unten, dann werd mich mal in die Höhle des Löwen begeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Geht auch noch jemand zur Fußpflege??


kommt gleich nach meiner Maniküre! Trage manchmal statt Pumps auch offene Schnürsandalen.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> so Rolläden sind unten, dann werd mich mal in die Höhle des Löwen begeben


Viele Glück!


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2006)

> dann werd mich mal in die Höhle des Löwen begeben



aber treppenfaaahn wie'n großer. keine angst, des werd schoo.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Er hat auch überhaupt nicht gebohrt


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt hab ich schon den blöden Player und trotzdem nur ne weisse Seite

@ arachne und kannst Du bitte mal deinen Schwager fragen ob er nun in der nachMarathonzeit gütigerweise seine Winterpokalteilname durch einen Eintrag im Team, welche ich gerne bestätige dokumentiert. - Und sich mind 8 Std für den 6. 11. freihält um anständig zu starten???


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Zwei Bilder hab ich schon von gestern:
De Maggo und die Trepp




un nochamal de Maggo am Abgrund


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Oktober 2006)

@all Vielposter: Schafft Ihr überhaupt e mol wos ????


Kann mer sisch so Lupine's, Rotwild's, Garmin's un des ganse Gedöns leiste ??? (von Tupper-/Trabbibikes gar ned zu rede).
Ich arme ... bin den ersten Tag aus dem Urlaub zurück, könnte en 48 Std.-Tag gebrauchen und soll mir laut Cheffe mal für Do+Fr. nix vornehmen (außer abends).

Bilder, Bilder ich will mehr Bilder sehen ...(sabbersmile [such mal danach Uwe])


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

De Carsten un die Trepp


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Ist irgendwas passiert? Hier passiert ja mal gar nix. Carsten wo sind Deine Bilder? Maggo wie gehts Deinen Beinen? Gerd wo treibst du dich rum oder mit wem?Wie geht dem roten Hirsch seinem Knöchel? Wer kommt mirt auf Eisbärenjagd. Schneits am Do aufm Feldi?....


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Oktober 2006)

Danke, Danke und sogar aanns mit mir druff .
Leider habe ich auch eine bad news; ich kann am 6. nicht, da ne GF-Sitzung auf den 7. vorverlegt wurde und ich dazu etwas beitragen muß, was ich widerum frühestens am 6. in Angriff nehmen kann (so ein Bulls...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten wo sind Deine Bilder?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Habt Ihr alle was an den Fingern. Ich geh gleich ins Bett, was isn hier los?
Dann les ich doch lieber meinen Schwarm weiter. Noch 5 Min und dann bin ich fort. Des habt Ihr dann davon


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2006)

zicke, isch zeisch grad em rachid die bilder von dem tach gestern ,des nächste mal schlebb ischn midd.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

Des is doch kei akzeptabel ausred, isch glaub ich komm dir gleich nüwer. Sag dem rachid der soll sich als mitglied von em Plauschteams gefälligst auch abends hier blicke lasse! Der derf ach neudeutsch babele.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Oktober 2006)

Hi mein Rotwild, dem Roten Hirsch seinen Knöchel tut es wieder gut gehen,
habe gestern noch einen kleinen Test gemacht, einmal volle Kanne rauf zum Taunuseverest, am Fuchstanz hat mich denn gottseidank die Go-Crazy-Nicole
abgefangen. Muß unbedingt bald nach BK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habt Ihr alle was an den Fingern. Ich geh gleich ins Bett, was isn hier los?
> Dann les ich doch lieber meinen Schwarm weiter. Noch 5 Min und dann bin ich fort. Des habt Ihr dann davon



jammerlappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)




----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

guts nächtle ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist irgendwas passiert? Hier passiert ja mal gar nix. Carsten wo sind Deine Bilder? Maggo wie gehts Deinen Beinen? Gerd wo treibst du dich rum oder mit wem?Wie geht dem roten Hirsch seinem Knöchel? Wer kommt mirt auf Eisbärenjagd. Schneits am Do aufm Feldi?....


Ich hatte keinen Foto mit, nur ein richtungsweisendes, funktionierendes Gerät, meinen Beinen ging es recht gut (ihr Luschen), nur mein Posteingang war heut morgen überfüllt. Die Jagdsaison ist erst ab 06.11. eröffnet, bis dahin ham die Eisbär'n und andere Wildtiere auf Grashöhe noch Schonzeit.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich hatte keinen Foto mit, nur ein richtungsweisendes, funktionierendes Gerät, meinen Beinen ging es recht gut (ihr Luschen), nur mein Posteingang war heut morgen überfüllt. Die Jagdsaison ist erst ab 06.11. eröffnet, bis dahin ham die Eisbär'n und andere Wildtiere auf Grashöhe noch Schonzeit.



Vielleicht sollten wir nur so zum Üben, ich meine so als Vortest, na Du weißt schon, mal einen erlegen. 
Da muß doch alles mal ausprobiert werden. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie sowas geht. Lassen wir die auf dem Trail liegen oder kriegt jeder einen mit Nachhause. Man könnte sie auch lebedig fangen und versuchen an nen Zoo zu verkaufen. Also ich weiß wirklich nicht wie wir das angehen sollen.
Darf man das überhaupt in Deutschland, Eisbären erlegen?


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

also was das erlegen von getier in grashöhe angeht, verweise ich doch einfach mal auf meinen avatar-titel  

auf dem bild liege ich übrigens passend in grashöhe


----------



## caroka (30. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir nur so zum Üben, ich meine so als Vortest, na Du weißt schon, mal einen erlegen.
> Da muß doch alles mal ausprobiert werden. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie sowas geht. Lassen wir die auf dem Trail liegen oder kriegt jeder einen mit Nachhause. Man könnte sie auch lebedig fangen und versuchen an nen Zoo zu verkaufen. Also ich weiß wirklich nicht wie wir das angehen sollen.
> Darf man das überhaupt in Deutschland, Eisbären erlegen?


Bevor die sich hier ausbreiten, müssen die platt gemacht werden, isch schwöör.


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

zum glück haben der kater und ich euch noch nicht alle unseren geheimen trails gezeigt.
war ja klar, dass wir uns noch ein paar pfade zur flucht offen halten müssen ...


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> zum glück haben der kater und ich euch noch nicht alle unseren geheimen trails gezeigt.
> war ja klar, dass wir uns noch ein paar pfade zur flucht offen halten müssen ...



Jetz weiß ich endlich warum ihr so viele Trails kennt! 

ihr seid zu langsam!


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetz weiß ich endlich warum ihr so viele Trails kennt!
> 
> ihr seid zu langsam!



tja, im rausch der geschwindigkeit verpasst man das schönste  

immer schön langsam und genießen ... gibt auch mehr wpp´s


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2006)

So, mögt ihr noch ein paar Kreuznach Bilder? Interessant wurde es ab der Gans:





N bissi was von de gechend um die Gans:











Aufbruch ins Abenteuer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2006)

es reicht langsam mit den popligen hügelbildern und diesem minitreppchen dauernd    

habt ihr nix besseres zu bieten  

gut, dann geh ich mal rüber in die galerie zu pics of ...


----------



## Maggo (31. Oktober 2006)

tja, da war ja echt nix mehr los gestern. wenigstens hab ich mein tagesziel erreicht und den richard mit ordentlich plauscherei und bildern motiviert mal wieder mitzukommmen. fürn mittwoch haben wir jetzt mal nen lockeren nightride ins auge gefasst und am we geht hoffentlich auch was.


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ....fürn mittwoch haben wir jetzt mal nen lockeren nightride ins auge gefasst und am we geht hoffentlich auch was.


Mittwoch  => ab wann und wo gehts denn hin (evtl. Flughafen oder am Main entlang) ? Mi. wollte ich auch mal wieder auf die Jagd gehen; frühestens ab 17:00-17:30.(ggf.Antworten kann ich erst heut abend)


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

Isch auch mit


----------



## Maggo (31. Oktober 2006)

ja klar, vorschläge sind erbeten.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

oder wir begrüßen den ersten Schnee aufem Feldi


----------



## Maggo (31. Oktober 2006)

mensch uwe, isch hadd schon gedacht du wärst offline! isch habb heut glaub ich rischtisch viel zeid uff de abbeit.

gibbts schon schnee uffm bersch??


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

Guckst Du da:
http://www.wetteronline.de/Hessen/Taunus.htm

Es sieht auf jeden Fall schwer danach aus. Mi Albend sollte zumindest was weißes vom Himmel fallen, wenns auch noch nicht liegenbleibt.
Was macht das Kinoprojekt?


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2006)

noch gibts nix weißes aufm feldi ...
könnte nach den wettervorhersagen heute abend schon soweit sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

Heute kann ich nicht den Schnee begrüßen. Eltern von unter 10 jährigen Kindern haben heute Helloween zu feiern.
Sprich: Man muß sich morgens schon vor der A***** von seinen Kindern erschrecken lassen und Abends nach der A***** wenns anfängt dunkel zu werden wird ein Lagerfeuer im Garten gemacht, Glühwein mit der Nachbarschaft getrunken und versucht die Kiddies in Zaum zu halten.
Evtl. müssen auch nichteingeladene Nachbarn, denen das gebettele von unseren Kiddies auf den Zwirn geht, beschwichtigt werden.
Das kann was werden...


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3132142&postcount=3

Das darf nicht passieren!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder wir begrüßen den ersten Schnee aufem Feldi


Dann nimm bitte gleich ´ne Klapp-Schneeschippe mit!   Ich will auf das weiße Zeug dieses Jahr so lang wie möglich verzichten!



			
				Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht das Kinoprojekt?


Kino Kelkheim antwortet nicht.   Haben zwar ´ne Mail seit Do abend, aber noch keine Reaktion. Mal abwarten, was Maggos Kontakte noch ergeben, sonst müssen wir nach weiteren Orten suchen. Wenn´s was neues gibt geb ich das per Mail oder IG-News-Thread rum.


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kino Kelkheim antwortet nicht.   Haben zwar ´ne Mail seit Do abend, aber noch keine Reaktion. Mal abwarten, was Maggos Kontakte noch ergeben, sonst müssen wir nach weiteren Orten suchen. Wenn´s was neues gibt geb ich das per Mail oder IG-News-Thread rum.



dann muß ich wohl doch mal persönlich auftauchen


----------



## fUEL (31. Oktober 2006)

Donnerstag Heimatbersch werkimmt mit ausser dem Roten Hirsch und meinem Schwager Peter???

Treppen im Schnee ???
Juckts ??

Ab 14 Uhr Hohemark 
Grus Frank


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Donnerstag Heimatbersch werkimmt mit ausser dem Roten Hirsch und meinem Schwager Peter???
> 
> Treppen im Schnee ???
> Juckts ??
> ...



Jucken tut es schon, ich kann nur leider nicht jeden Do-Nachmittag frei nehmen...  

Du kannst übrigens den saharadesertfox zum Team zulassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (31. Oktober 2006)

Wunderbar!
Aber das mit dem PC un d dem Video klappt noch nicht !
Idee?


----------



## Maggo (31. Oktober 2006)

bei mir spielts mit dem normalen mediaplayer.


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wunderbar!
> Aber das mit dem PC un d dem Video klappt noch nicht !
> Idee?





Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir spielts mit dem normalen mediaplayer.



Vielleicht liegt es doch an der Bandbreite. Ist hier jemand, der das Video schon mit isdn, oder gar analog-Modem-Anschluß gesehen hat?


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht sollten wir dem fuel einfach ne CD mit Video brennen, spätestens am Sonntag könnte er die dann bekommen.

@fuel: Was für ne Windowsversion verwendest Du denn?


----------



## Maggo (31. Oktober 2006)

> Ist hier jemand, der das Video schon mit isdn, oder gar analog-Modem-Anschluß gesehen hat?



zuhause hats auch geruckelt. ich habs runtergeladen und dann liefs flüssig.


----------



## fUEL (31. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir dem fuel einfach ne CD mit Video brennen, spätestens am Sonntag könnte er die dann bekommen.
> 
> @fuel: Was für ne Windowsversion verwendest Du denn?



xp, kann das sein?


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> xp, kann das sein?



oh je, da hat einer ne schwäche für computer


----------



## Maggo (31. Oktober 2006)

> xp, kann das sein?


 xp kann sein, genausogut kann es 98 me 2000 oder gar 3.11 sein. wie alt ist denn das teil?
eigentlich sollte das aber mit jedem aktuellen pc laufen. probier mal rechtsklick speichern unter und dann auf einem pfad deiner wahl speichern....


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2006)

@fUEL : wenn du nen apple hast, ist xp eher unwahrscheinlich  

geh mal links unten auf start und wähle herunterfahren. da geht bei xp beispielsweise ein fenster (daher windows  ) auf, in dem du die versionsnummer siehst.

so wie ich dich kenne, hast du aber bestimmt keinen rechner da stehen, der älter als 2 jahre ist, oder ?


----------



## fUEL (31. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> @fUEL : wenn du nen apple hast, ist xp eher unwahrscheinlich
> 
> geh mal links unten auf start und wähle herunterfahren. da geht bei xp beispielsweise ein fenster (daher windows  ) auf, in dem du die versionsnummer siehst.
> 
> so wie ich dich kenne, hast du aber bestimmt keinen rechner da stehen, der älter als 2 jahre ist, oder ?



Xp home edition Notebook ist ca 2 Jahre alt und kein Apple. Bin aber in einer 
Überlegung eines von Apple anzuschaffen hab nur im Moment noch kein richtigen Bock mich damit zu beschäftigen

Hab in der Zwischenzeit das Video angeschaut, funktionierte ohne Fehl und Tadel. Gestern war niente. 
Hurra, lieber ein neues Bike als en neuen PC oder Appler, vorerst.
Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Xp home edition Notebook ist ca 2 Jahre alt und kein Apple. Bin aber in einer
> Überlegung eines von Apple anzuschaffen hab nur im Moment noch kein richtigen Bock mich damit zu beschäftigen
> Gruss Frank



 gute wahl

allerdings muß man leider immer noch bei vielen dingen mit softwareproblemen rechnen. hac4 software läuft z.b. nicht auf apple und auch sowas wie magic maps geht nicht. für die meisten dinge gibts aber brauchbare lösungen ...

der größte vorteil von apple : kaum virenprobleme


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hurra, lieber ein neues Bike als en neuen PC oder Appler, vorerst.
> Gruss Frank



auch ne gute wahl


----------



## fUEL (31. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch ne gute wahl



topfuel 2007  custom mit Xtr rapidfire,Reba Worldcup,Dt 190L carbon,  kpl Louise 180 und SLR Lr satz von Mavic, sollte mit 2.1 Tubeless bei ca 10,2 Kg liegen bei 100 Travel kein schlechter wert. Mit V Brake unter 9,5 ( CD baut sich sowas)


----------



## fUEL (31. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jucken tut es schon, ich kann nur leider nicht jeden Do-Nachmittag frei nehmen...
> 
> Du kannst übrigens den saharadesertfox zum Team zulassen.



Team AAA taunusplauscher die logische R-gänzung zu Taunusplauscher 1 ist komlett, motiviert und hat schon einen Tag Urlaub eingereicht um pro P. 24 Std. Training durchzuposten. ( Schön wärs )


----------



## m.a.t. (31. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> topfuel 2007  custom mit *Xtr *rapidfire,Reba Worldcup,Dt 190L carbon,  kpl Louise 180 und SLR *Lr satz von Mavic*, sollte mit 2.1 Tubeless bei ca *10,2 *Kg liegen ...


Da würde ich mir nicht allzu viele Hoffnungen machen. Das Gewicht wirst du mit den Komponenten nur auf dem Papier erreichen, nicht an ner Waage.
ciao, matthias


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> topfuel 2007  custom mit Xtr rapidfire,Reba Worldcup,Dt 190L carbon,  kpl Louise 180 und SLR Lr satz von Mavic, sollte mit 2.1 Tubeless bei ca 10,2 Kg liegen bei 100 Travel kein schlechter wert. Mit V Brake unter 9,5 ( CD baut sich sowas)



willste dir net mal was gescheites kaufen  , immer diese tupperschei$$e hier 

und ausserdem dachte ich, dass du nach dem genuß des videos eher in richtung 20 kg bike tendierst


----------



## fUEL (31. Oktober 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> willste dir net mal was gescheites kaufen  , immer diese tupperschei$$e hier
> 
> und ausserdem dachte ich, dass du nach dem genuß des videos eher in richtung 20 kg bike tendierst



Hab doch ein Nicolai Fr mit 160  er Fox 36 und Dhx Kampfgewicht 15, 5 mit Big Betty, aufwärts will ich aber fahren und zwar in dem Tempo daß ich mit ner Tourentruppe gut mitkomme drum verbietet sich alles darüber. Ich bin auch nicht der Meinung dass ich meine soeben wiederelangte Unversehrtheit aufs Spiel setzen muss.


@mat: Mein derzeitiges Topfuel wiegt 11kg mit 2.25 Ust Reifen und 10.6 mit 2.1 ich denke das klappt , denn 
1. ist der Rahmen 300 g leichter und
2. sind die Parts noch leichter und mit viel Glück sind wir dann noch näher dran, denn die Xtr ist leichter, die Loise ist leichter, der Dt ist leichter und Stahlflexleitung brauch ich bei dem Bike nicht.

Also warten wirs ab, es wird schon klappen , wenn nicht wird es trotzdem den neuen vielo aktiveren Hinterbau haben und die nochmals verbesserte Geometrie. 
Die oben genannten Werte sind übrigens mit Xpedo Pedale .....also so wie die meisten wiegen nämlich ohne kratzt der Neuafubau sicher an den 10 kg.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

Frank, kauf dir doch mal was, was auch für den Wald gemacht wurde.
Es gibt da in Dietzenbach so ne Firma. Allein der Name spricht schon für sich.  Die haben jetzt auch ein Carbonfully rausgebracht. 

Gegen Nicolai hat ja niemand was, aber Trek auf hessich Dreck? Ich werd am Freitag mal in Diezenbach vorbeischauen. Die sollen mal wieder über mein Bike drübersehen. Hab da so ein eckliges Geräusch das auf die Gabel oder das Lenkkopflager hinweist. Probier das mal bei den Amis. Direkt beim Produzenten vorbei zu fahren. Der Gerd hat bei seinem Rahmenbruch glaub ich min. 4 Wochen auf den Austausch gewartet. Immerhin hat er scheinbar in nem guten Laden (Denfeld) gekauft und der hat Ihm für die Zeit einen Ersatz überlassen.
Rotwild geb ich dafür 2 Tage, und das schaffen die Jungs in jedem Fall.

Soll ich Dir mal ein Foto von nem guten Bike machen?

Gruss Lucafabian


----------



## fUEL (31. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frank, kauf dir doch mal was, was auch für den Wald gemacht wurde.
> Es gibt da in Dietzenbach so ne Firma. Allein der Name spricht schon für sich.  Die haben jetzt auch ein Carbonfully rausgebracht.
> 
> Gegen Nicolai hat ja niemand was, aber Trek auf hessich Dreck? Ich werd am Freitag mal in Diezenbach vorbeischauen. Die sollen mal wieder über mein Bike drübersehen. Hab da so ein eckliges Geräusch das auf die Gabel oder das Lenkkopflager hinweist. Probier das mal bei den Amis. Direkt beim Produzenten vorbei zu fahren. Der Gerd hat bei seinem Rahmenbruch glaub ich min. 4 Wochen auf den Austausch gewartet. Immerhin hat er scheinbar in nem guten Laden (Denfeld) gekauft und der hat Ihm für die Zeit einen Ersatz überlassen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frank, kauf dir doch mal was, was auch für den Wald gemacht wurde.
> Es gibt da in Dietzenbach so ne Firma. Allein der Name spricht schon für sich.  Die haben jetzt auch ein Carbonfully rausgebracht.
> 
> Gegen Nicolai hat ja niemand was, aber Trek auf hessich Dreck? Ich werd am Freitag mal in Diezenbach vorbeischauen. Die sollen mal wieder über mein Bike drübersehen. Hab da so ein eckliges Geräusch das auf die Gabel oder das Lenkkopflager hinweist. Probier das mal bei den Amis. Direkt beim Produzenten vorbei zu fahren. Der Gerd hat bei seinem Rahmenbruch glaub ich min. 4 Wochen auf den Austausch gewartet. Immerhin hat er scheinbar in nem guten Laden (Denfeld) gekauft und der hat Ihm für die Zeit einen Ersatz überlassen.
> ...



@fUEL: Lucafabian hat Angst, dass ihn noch einer dermaßen am Berg plättet!    Bleib bei der Rakete!  

@Lucafabian: Trek produziert in den USA. Rotwild in Fernost...


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann ja sonst keiner mit dem feinem Aluminium umgehen.
> Fernost ist in diesem Fall Taiwan. Trotzdem werden alleine 17 Familien durch die Diezenbacher direkt ernährt.


----------



## fUEL (31. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @fUEL: Lucafabian hat Angst, dass ihn noch einer dermaßen am Berg plättet!    Bleib bei der Rakete!
> 
> @Lucafabian: Trek produziert in den USA. Rotwild in Fernost...



Ach Gerd ohne dich ......wüsst keiner, daß die meisten (Trail)Waffen aus Amiland kommen 

Wart mal wenn ich mal wieder fuel fahre nachdem ich das Ding im Spessart es letzde Mal bewescht hab..... dann geht der Motor eh wie en Turbo und der Uwe sieht nicht mal die Schweißtropfen, weil die schon verdunstet sind wenn der da ist wo ich vorher war.............
Das ist der Nicotrekeffekt. evelkneevel

Lebenslange Garantie (Trek) und Support by denfeld ist eh besser als 2 Tage zu warten und dauernd nen neuen Hinterbau, der im Katalog schon   kaputt  ist.


----------



## fUEL (31. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kann ja sonst keiner mit dem feinem Aluminium umgehen.
> Fernost ist in diesem Fall Taiwan. Trotzdem werden alleine 17 Familien durch die Diezenbacher direkt ernährt.



Bei Alu sezt ich auf Nicolausi 
Allein die Schweißnädd e gedischt und die dinger sind wild da muss mers net ert druffschreiwe....

Gruss Frank


----------



## puremalt (31. Oktober 2006)

evelkneevel? Is des der, der wo voll auf de Hornbach knallt? 
Tschuldigung, aber ich henn grad en paar Sekt Intus (en Kolleeeschin hat Abschied gefeiert).

Zum Thema: warum sollten die Amis besser Alu schweissen können als die Taiwaner?
Letztere haben doch da viel mehr Erfahrung. 
Meine Meinung.
Tschü*hicks*ss


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> evelkneevel? Is des der, der wo voll auf de Hornbach knallt?
> Tschuldigung, aber ich henn grad en paar Sekt Intus (en Kolleeeschin hat Abschied gefeiert).
> 
> Zum Thema: warum sollten die Amis besser Alu schweissen können als die Taiwaner?
> ...



Stimmt alles nicht so genau. Lucafabian sprach zwar mal kurz vom feinen Aluminium, aber eigentlich haben wir über Carbon sinniert. Läßt Rotwild das auch in Taiwan produzieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (31. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Allein die Schweißnädd e gedischt



EinGedicht, ein Gedicht:
"Wenn ich die Schweissnääd
net hädd
wär die heiss Abfahrt
net nett."


----------



## puremalt (31. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Stimmt alles nicht so genau. Lucafabian sprach zwar mal kurz vom feinen Aluminium, aber eigentlich haben wir über Carbon sinniert. Läßt Rotwild das auch in Taiwan produzieren?



Oho, Spiderman wird ernst  
Na gut:
Generell ist es doch ein reines Vorurteil, dass aus Taiwan nur Billigmaterial kommt. Wer garantiert, dass die Qualitätssicherung im Westen besser ist?


----------



## fUEL (31. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> EinGedicht, ein Gedicht:
> "Wenn ich die Schweissnääd
> net hädd
> wär die heiss Abfahrt
> net nett."



Was wär des Lewe so schee wenn jeden Tag e Kollegin Gebotsdag feiere dät.


----------



## Maggo (31. Oktober 2006)

> EinGedicht, ein Gedicht:
> "Wenn ich die Schweissnääd
> net hädd
> wär die heiss Abfahrt
> net nett."



hilfe, die awb fraktion kontaminiert unseren thread mit schüttelreimen.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> EinGedicht, ein Gedicht:
> "Wenn ich die Schweissnääd
> net hädd
> wär die heiss Abfahrt
> net nett."



Das war aber nicht nur ein Sekt...

Wo die Crabonrahmen hergestellt werden weis ich im moment nicht. Das läßt sich aber spätestens Freitg in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Oho, Spiderman wird ernst
> Na gut:
> Generell ist es doch ein reines Vorurteil, dass aus Taiwan nur Billigmaterial kommt. Wer garantiert, dass die Qualitätssicherung im Westen besser ist?



Du verwechselst mich! Die Taiwanesen sind bestimmt viel zu klein, um meinen riesigen Rahmen zu bauen!

Und im übrigen ist wohl gerade beim Carbon die Erfahrung entscheidend.


----------



## puremalt (31. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und im übrigen ist wohl gerade beim Carbon die Erfahrung entscheidend.



Stimmt, die Amis haben die meiste Erfahrung mit Kohle


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Amis haben die meiste Erfahrung mit Kohle



 

Was trinkt ihr denn da? `Nen guten Roten könnt` ich grad gut gebrauchen!


----------



## puremalt (31. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hilfe, die awb fraktion kontaminiert unseren thread mit schüttelreimen.



Widerstand ist zwecklos


----------



## m.a.t. (31. Oktober 2006)

@fUEL: Sind die 11kg von deinem derzeitigen Topfuel selbst gewogen? Das Gewicht ist doch fürn Fully schon ne Ansage!

wegen Dreck: Seid ihr sicher, dass deren Alurahmen in Amiland zusammengebruzzelt werden? Ich möchte das mal bezweifeln. Und wenn sie die OCLV-Carbonrahmen nicht selbst zusammenbauen würden, sondern das den Profis in Asien überlassen würden, dann wären die Dinger vielleich auch wirklich leicht (siehe Scott).

ciao, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und im übrigen ist wohl gerade beim Carbon die Erfahrung entscheidend.



Un ach baam Aluu. Sonst kentes ja net nur die Taiwaneser verarbeite!

Beim Carbon ist die Verarbeitung eine Sache, viel wichitger ist die Endkontrolle. Die Ausschußquote ist bei der Produktion immer noch recht hoch, wenn richtig getestet wird. Der BMW der bei den Amis gebaut wurde oder wird, wurde oder wird in Deutschland wieder komplet zerlegt und neu zusammengebaut. 
Soviel zu de Amis, die können nämlich eigentlisch gar nix ausser en grössere Tob zum Koche vom Wasser zu benutze. 

Wobei ich das nicht auf das Trek beziehen möchte. Die sollten die Herstellung schon im Griff haben. Wahrscheinlich werden aber die Carbonrahmen auch nicht bei de Amis produziert, Die habbe ja auch nix mit Wasser koche zu tun.


----------



## puremalt (31. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werden aber die Carbonrahmen auch nicht bei de Amis produziert, Die habbe ja auch nix mit Wasser koche zu tun.



Anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige, der Sekt gekrischt hat.   

Sie werden assimiliert!


----------



## fUEL (31. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hilfe, die awb fraktion kontaminiert unseren thread mit schüttelreimen.



Zum Schüttlen die Reime !


----------



## fUEL (31. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Un ach baam Aluu. Sonst kentes ja net nur die Taiwaneser verarbeite!
> 
> Beim Carbon ist die Verarbeitung eine Sache, viel wichitger ist die Endkontrolle. Die Ausschußquote ist bei der Produktion immer noch recht hoch, wenn richtig getestet wird. Der BMW der bei den Amis gebaut wurde oder wird, wurde oder wird in Deutschland wieder komplet zerlegt und neu zusammengebaut.
> Soviel zu de Amis, die können nämlich eigentlisch gar nix ausser en grössere Tob zum Koche vom Wasser zu benutze.
> ...



Ich glaub beim Uwe habbe 2 Kolleschine gebotsdach oder wie soll mer dne Kauderwelch verstehen?


----------



## puremalt (31. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich glaub beim Uwe habbe 2 Kolleschine gebotsdach oder wie soll mer dne Kauderwelch verstehen?



Asiatische Plauschgrippe !


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

Habs Haus voller Leut, aber Ihr macht das schon. Werd versuche de Grippevirus zu ersaufe


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich glaub beim Uwe habbe 2 Kolleschine gebotsdach oder wie soll mer dne Kauderwelch verstehen?





puremalt schrieb:


> Asiatische Plauschgrippe !





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habs Haus voller Leut, aber Ihr macht das schon. Werd versuche de Grippevirus zu ersaufe



Aha, die Hütt voller Kollechinnen, kaan virus!


----------



## fUEL (31. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aha, die Hütt voller Kollechinnen, kaan virus!



Wesche aaner will er sichs nett mit alle verderwe


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich soll Grüße vom Nils ausrichten. 
Die Bilder von Ihm krieg ich heute Abend noch. Er steht grad mit Glühwein neben mir! Hicks, soooo iiich   glsaaub  ishc hol mire jez       auhc msal noch anen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (31. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hicks, soooo iiich   glsaaub  ishc hol mire jez       auhc msal noch anen...



Der Erkältungssaft für die Nacht  
Prost !


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

Und den Rauch vom Lagerfeuer als Deo. Das wirkt so männlich auf die Damen.
Hust, Hust das ganze Haus stinkt schon......aber schön ists.


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Und den Rauch vom Lagerfeuer als Deo. Das wirkt so männlich auf die Damen.
> Hust, Hust das ganze Haus stinkt schon......aber schön ists.



Hmmmm, jetzt am Lagerfeuer: in dem einen Arm die richtige Frau  und in der anderen Hand einen guten Roten!!!    

Stattdessen bin ich hier immer noch auf der A.....  gehe/fahre aber jetzt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Oktober 2006)

Erst mal Prost !

Will noch nicht zu viel versprechen, aber es sieht so aus als ob ich am 6.11. auch Urlaub habe. Der Lichtakku ist auch schon geladen - vom mir aus können wir also einiges an Punkten er-fahren


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Erst mal Prost !
> 
> Will noch nicht zu viel versprechen, aber es sieht so aus als ob ich am 6.11. auch Urlaub habe. Der Lichtakku ist auch schon geladen - vom mir aus können wir also einiges an Punkten er-fahren



Hört sich doch schon mal gut an!  

Hast Du vor noch ein paar Bildchen hoch zu laden? (Ich hab` auch noch welche mit Dir.)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt...das könnte ich eigentlich mal machen. Gab ausser uns doch noch 2 Fotografen, die könnten doch auch mal das ein oder andere Bildchen hochladen? Habe ja die Hoffnung das es ein paar Bilder von mir gibt, bin ja sonst eher rar war die Ablichtung angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Oktober 2006)

also bei mir iss de sexte ellfte schon geklärt, ich müsst halt abends zum haanschneide. abber zur not lass ich des sause, leider siehts middm wocheend net mehr ganz so rosisch aus. de sonntag hätt ich noch de vormittach im angebot unn de samstag geht bei meiner mudder druff, dere muss ich ebbes repariere.


----------



## Maggo (31. Oktober 2006)

wie siehts jetzt eigentlich mit morgen aus? startpunkt wäre wohl eher gegen 18:30 besser 19:00.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Oktober 2006)

Am WE zählt ja eh noch nicht, da erhol ich mich damit ich am Montag viel fahren kann  Wenn das mit dem Urlaub klappt dann hab ich fast die ganze Woche Urlaub, und den einen Tag den ich nicht habe mache komplette erholphase damit ich den Rest fahren kann  und direkt im Anschluss an die Urlaubswoche (sofern ich ihn bekomme) habe ich 2 Wochen Berufsschule = jede Menge Zeit zum fahren.
Und danach hab ich vllt ne Rolle zuhause stehen. Gibts da auch Wochen und Monatssieger? Denke wir ham da Chancen 
Ich fahr uns nach vorne


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

So, bei mir leert sich so langsam der Garten. Das Feuer ist in Glut übergegangen und die Kiddies sind endlich im Bett. Die Bilder vom Nils kann ich doch erst moren aus dem Briefkasten fischen. Muß mal schauen ob noch ein Bild vom Cracy bei mir zu finden ist. 

Das mit Montag wird scheinbar ernst, dann werd ich morgen doch auch mal Urlaub beantragen. Wie Maggo muß ich aber auch am späten Nachmittag abbrechen.

Was ist den morgen geplant? Wollen wir den ersten Schnee begrüssen und auch ein Paar Bilder davon für den Wetterlage Feldi Fred machen? 

Wir sollten auch unseren ersten Film nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Mit der Cam von Maggo und ein paar guten Ideen werden wir da doch was auf die Beine stellen können. So was richtig Proffesionelles, etwas das auch im Tv laufen könnte. Die richtigen Stellen kennen wir ja. Für Sprungsequenzen setzen wir den Basti ein und der Rest wird Brüderlich aufgeteilt. Wenn er gut ist können wir Ihn als Vorspann von der Filmvorführung der DIMB laufen lassen. Das sollte doch ein Ansporn sein. Sagt mal was dazu.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

@Cracy: Hab nur ein Bild und ist total verschwommen, sorry


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Oktober 2006)

Bin grad fleißig am Uploaden, gucken müsst ihr selbst, reinstellen ist mir heute Abend zu viel - liege ja praktisch schon im Bett.
Film klingt immer gut 

Schade die Sache mit dem Bild, aber es gibt ja noch mehr Fotografen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Oktober 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie siehts jetzt eigentlich mit morgen aus? startpunkt wäre wohl eher gegen 18:30 besser 19:00.


Das passt bei mir dann nicht so in den Zeitplan, da ich um 20:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein muß, da dann mein Weiblein "Auslauf" hat. Ich werde um 5 - halb 6 mal eine GA-Tour über die Eddersheimer Schleuse zum Flughafen und zurück fahren.... da fällt mir ein: an der Schleuse gibts vorn und hinten ne 3-fache Treppe . Da fahr ich morgen hin; ich werd für Euch sogar den Foto mitnehmen und berichten.
Mmmmhhhhhh: Wieviel Treppen gibts eigentlich am Flughafen ??????


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bin grad fleißig am Uploaden, gucken müsst ihr selbst, reinstellen ist mir heute Abend zu viel - liege ja praktisch schon im Bett.
> Film klingt immer gut
> 
> Schade die Sache mit dem Bild, aber es gibt ja noch mehr Fotografen.



Schöne Bilder hast Du da gemacht aber von Dir haben wir auch nichts anderes erwartet. Ich bin auf die Bilder vom Nils gespannt!


----------



## arkonis (31. Oktober 2006)

wollen wir mal von hohemark wieder losfahren? kenne noch jemanden der auch mal mitfahren möchte aber bislang noch keine schweren Trails gefahren ist.


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bin grad fleißig am Uploaden, gucken müsst ihr selbst, reinstellen ist mir heute Abend zu viel - liege ja praktisch schon im Bett.
> Film klingt immer gut
> 
> Schade die Sache mit dem Bild, aber es gibt ja noch mehr Fotografen.


Wirklich wieder sehr schöne Bilder; das nächste mal versuche ich mich zu "opfern". Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an die Fotografen der Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. November 2006)

yes, klasse bilder, ich war mal so frei,  die dinger zu speichern. 

also hohemark wär natürlich schon klasse, ich denke aber mal, dass der richard es heute etwas langsamer angehen lassen wollte. ich versuch mal näheres in erfahrung zu bringen.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)

Die Wetterstation vom Feldberg zeigt heute morgen -99°C, eben wirds kalt..


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2006)

was zieht man da blos an? und was passiert mit dem öl in der gabel?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)

Macht Euch keine Gedanken, inzwischen ist die Temperatur auf dem Feldi um 99,9°C gestiegen. Vielleicht haben sie die Wetterstation heute morgen in Ordnung gebracht. Das wäre ja schön!


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2006)

wasn eischentlisch jetzt middm montach? wer kimmtn alles midd un wo gehts lang?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)

Ich werd heute Urlaub einreichen...dann schauen wir mal. Bad Kreuznach würd ich bevorzugen...


----------



## Bergwelle (1. November 2006)

Gibt es eigentlich heute ein LICHT-AWB bei -99°C von der Hohe Mark ?


----------



## puremalt (1. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Macht Euch keine Gedanken, inzwischen ist die Temperatur auf dem Feldi um 99,9°C gestiegen.



Wenn solche Sprünge nach oben noch häufiger vorkommen hat sich das Thema "heissmachen" und warme Füsse ja erledigt. Dann können wir uns alle so 'nen einen Avatar zulegen


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)

@Bergwelle:Sieht so als als ob ich heute keine Genehmigung für den Taunus bekomme  


Der Avater wird nach der WP-Saision wieder geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (1. November 2006)

Vielleicht morgen?

Hab mir übrigens beim crazy die KH Fotos angesehen- Respekt gutes Auge fürs Fotografieren. Vielleicht gibt es ja ne Sonderwertung ...bester Fotograf im Winterpokal ....
und bei dem Wetter wär ich auch gerne dabei gewesen, Schitte !Gruß Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)

Schön wärs ja wenns morgen klappen würde. Ich kann aber wg. dem Freitagtermin bei Rotwild meinen freien Tag nicht auf Do. verschieben. Insofern hab ich da Pech gehabt. Schade...


----------



## fUEL (1. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schön wärs ja wenns morgen klappen würde. Ich kann aber wg. dem Freitagtermin bei Rotwild meinen freien Tag nicht auf Do. verschieben. Insofern hab ich da Pech gehabt. Schade...



Häddsd der ama e gscheid Rad gekaaft müssdesd ned zum Totwild oder Knackwild oder wie aach immer  
Wo isn de Fux mer hört nix vonem


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Häddsd der ama e gscheid Rad gekaaft müssdesd ned zum Totwild oder Knackwild oder wie aach immer


----------



## fUEL (1. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Do what you want but do it by hearth


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. November 2006)

Habe wieder "ein paar" Bilder hoch geladen. Z.B. von einer Kehre die Gans hinunter:


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)

Schöne Bilder, ich freu mich schon auf morgen. Mal schauen ob Nils seine Bilder in den Briefkasten gesteckt hat.

Uuups, schon so spät, dann aber...


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Stimmt...das könnte ich eigentlich mal machen. Gab ausser uns doch noch 2 Fotografen, die könnten doch auch mal das ein oder andere Bildchen hochladen? Habe ja die Hoffnung das es ein paar Bilder von mir gibt, bin ja sonst eher rar war die Ablichtung angeht.



Naja, auf dieser Tour bist Du doch schon auch etliche Male alleine von mir abgelichtet worden. Außer dem folgenden habe ich mindestens noch zwei vom Treppchen und zwei von der kurvigen Kiestreppe am Lemberg (beides noch nicht hoch geladen).





Das war eine schmale Treppe an der Altenbaumburg.


----------



## arkonis (1. November 2006)

Vorschlag: Sonntag, Tour de Hohemark. Locker runter, schnell hoch.
ist ziemlich kalt geworden seit gestern,  hmmm jetzt trennt sich die Spreu von den Weizen, nur die harten kommen in den Garten oder auf den Berg


----------



## Bergwelle (1. November 2006)

Jetzt hört doch endlich auf hier immer mehr Bilder von BK zu zeigen.
Ich war nicht dabei - und ich weiß auch, es war ein großer Fehler !!!


----------



## arkonis (1. November 2006)

ja, verdammt ist wohl das einzige Thema hier


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ja, verdammt ist wohl das einzige Thema hier



mach dch ma logger, Sonntach is hier schon lang ausgemacht. fUEL führt uns zu `nem Treppche öchentwo in/bei Falkestein!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)

Aber Bad Kreuznach ist schon der Hammer. 
Da  muß man einfach mal gewesen sein. Wer da noch nicht war sollte sofort hin. Ich träum jetzt noch davon. Die herrlichen Spitzkehren, die Wege am Abgrund, die Anlieger auf dem Ho Ghi Min Weg, nicht zu vergeesen das erstklassige Wetter vom Sonntag. Ihr habt da schwer was verpasst. Ganz schwer was verpasst. Auch der feine Kuchen auf der Lemberghütte ist nicht zu verachten gewesen. Die tolle Rückfahrt im GA Bereich und zum Schluß der Höhepunkt mit Knalleffekt.  
Ich höhr jetzt lieber mal auf sonst werdet ihr noch neidisch.

Ich will da wieder hin, am besten sofort...


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2006)

Mach sie fertig!  Auf den letzten Höhepunkt, hätte ich persönlich allerdings verzichten können...


----------



## arkonis (1. November 2006)

blabla, wer will schon nach Bad Kreuznach  



Arachne schrieb:


> mach dch ma logger, Sonntach is hier schon lang ausgemacht. fUEL führt uns zu `nem Treppche öchentwo in/bei Falkestein!



 die Trek-Crew  
vielleicht kommt noch ein Kumpel von mir mit, der fährt normal in Hanau, glaube aber das er nicht so warm ist mit Trails und Treppen und wollte ihn nicht gleich überfodern  
ist das mit Km und Hm oder nur Treppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. November 2006)

Danke Leute für das Lob, werd ja ganz verlegen 
habe eben noch 5tk Hochgeladen die ich eigentlich auch gestern Abend schon drin hatte...naja, wohl doch nicht.



das hier mal abschließend für alle Neider 

@ Uwe: Jetzt wäre es mir doch fast schon ein bisschen spät - muss ja morgen arbeiten. Aber an nem Samstag können wir die Tour ja mal als Nightride fahren 

Das mit Sonntag interessiert mich jetzt aber auch


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> blabla, wer will schon nach Bad Kreuznach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Treppe ist für mich sehr wichtig, mehr sind aber noch nicht geplant. Also mehr km und Hm als Rm (Rattermeter).


----------



## fUEL (1. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Diese Treppe ist für mich sehr wichtig, mehr sind aber noch nicht geplant. Also mehr km und Hm als Rm (Rattermeter).



Rattermeter iss echt gut 
Im Übrigen wer Treppen liebt sollte Dimb Tour Fränkische nciht versäumen 
An der Riesenburg die Treppenanlage hat lt. Präsi 300und ebbes Stufen und auch sonst hab ich ihn gefragt ob es noch was anderes als Treppen gibt, da jedes Highlight auf dieser Tour mit unzähligen Treppen gesegnet ist. 
Da kriegst den ne Phobie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
An einem Tag hab ich dieses Jahr über 400 Stufen gezählt.; wer dann nicht Treppensatt ist dem ist nur noch mit der Chinesischen Mauer zu helfen oder den Treppen vom Empire State Building 

Gruß 

Geh jetzt mein Weib  vom Airport holen ......endlich Schluß mit Waschen  Spülen  Abtrocknen  Bett machen Strümpf stopfen  und im kalten Bett alleine liegen.


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Rattermeter iss echt gut
> Im Übrigen wer Treppen liebt sollte Dimb Tour Fränkische nciht versäumen
> An der Riesenburg die Treppenanlage hat lt. Präsi 300und ebbes Stufen und auch sonst hab ich ihn gefragt ob es noch was anderes als Treppen gibt, da jedes Highlight auf dieser Tour mit unzähligen Treppen gesegnet ist.
> Da kriegst den ne Phobie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 


fUEL schrieb:


> Geh jetzt mein Weib  vom Airport holen ......endlich Schluß mit Waschen  Spülen  Abtrocknen  Bett machen Strümpf stopfen  und im kalten Bett alleine liegen.


Hoffentlich hängt kein Kurschatten dran!


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2006)

so, der plan mit meiner lockeren ausfahrt heut abend iss auch am arsch. schuld daran, wie sooft: a***** ich könnts manchmal echt verfluchen.

@arachne: 
a: iss dir mal aufgefallen, dass dich plötzlich wieder jeder mit namen anspricht?
b: wann am sonntag?

@all: bald kommen wir mit dem thread in den dreistelligen seitenbereich.


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> @arachne:
> a: iss dir mal aufgefallen, dass dich plötzlich wieder jeder mit namen anspricht?
> ...



Uuups, hast Recht!  Wird Zeit, dass wir mal wieder zum Altkönig fahren...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. November 2006)

Das liegt an BK, weil er ein zwei Spitzkehren weniger geschafft hat


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das liegt an BK, weil er ein zwei Spitzkehren weniger geschafft hat



   

Hab eben die Bilder vom Nils bekommen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Uuups, hast Recht!  Wird Zeit, dass wir mal wieder zum Altkönig fahren...



Hallo Gerd, habe auf dem Weg zum Altkönig SCHNEEKRISTALLE überfahren.
WAR ARSCHKALT!!!! gRU?  pETER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd, habe auf dem Weg zum Altkönig SCHNEEKRISTALLE überfahren.
> WAR ARSCHKALT!!!! gRU?  pETER



Hallo Peter!

Uuuuuh, mit Schneekristallen übersäte Abfahrtshubbel!


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben die Bilder vom Nils bekommen



Und? Wie sind sie? Lad` mal Ebbes hoch!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)

Bin ja dabei, aber die sind noch zu groß


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)




----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)

So, dann schlaft mal gut!


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



warum hast du einen zweig zwischen den zähnen ? neuer style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum hast du einen zweig zwischen den zähnen ? neuer style



Der Baum war zu dick!


----------



## caroka (1. November 2006)

@Arachne 

Du Aufschneider, ich glaub ich sollte mal wieder zur Keule greifen.


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> 
> Du Aufschneider, ich glaub ich sollte mal wieder zur Keule greifen.



Uuuaaah, duck, auswegsuch....


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. November 2006)

Hi, N'abend,
wir müssen uns mal zum kollektiven Bildertausch treffen. Einer der nun wieder erkannt wurde oder ich bringe einen Laptop mit x-fach-Cardreader und jeder sein USB-Sticklein mit und dann könne mer diskjokey spiele....

Ich hoffe Nils hat noch schönere Bilder gemacht ....

Bin heut abend ab 18:00 zur Startbahn West und zurück gefahren (30km). Himmelar... war das kalt mit den Sommerpuschenclikies (ca. 2°). Meine Füße haben noch ne halbe Stunde nach der Dusche gebitzelt. 
Hier die Bilder von der Schleuse in Eddersheim bzw. die 2 Treppen. Was a bisserl kritisch bei feuchten Wetter werden könnte sind die Treppenkantenschützer aus Eisen (nicht die seitlichen Schienen für Bikes/Fahrräder).


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> 
> Du Aufschneider, ich glaub ich sollte mal wieder zur Keule greifen.


Komm nächste mal mit, dann kannste mit der Keule zwischen Deinen Zähnen biken...und immer wenn de Arachne ne Kehre mehr geschaffrt hat als Du: druff, druff, druff, druff,


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum hast du einen zweig zwischen den zähnen ? neuer style


Gerd, das ist nur Neid der Kreuznachlosen...


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hi, N'abend,
> wir müssen uns mal zum kollektiven Bildertausch treffen. Einer der nun wieder erkannt wurde oder ich bringe einen Laptop mit x-fach-Cardreader und jeder sein USB-Sticklein mit und dann könne mer diskjokey spiele....
> 
> Ich hoffe Nils hat noch schönere Bilder gemacht ....
> ...



Wie, Du möchtest noch mehr Bilder von Dir? Ich hab` ja schon fast `nen Film gedreht...  

Eigentlich wäre ich heute Abend gerne mit Dir gefahren (flach, nicht zu anstrengend, mit meinem alten Rad)! Habe es aber leider nicht geschafft früh genug mit meinem Krempel auf der A..... fertig zu werden.  Müßte nun nur noch meinen Platten reparieren!?!?!?


----------



## Hornisborn (2. November 2006)

Hallo

Ich will mal wieder von mir daheim (Westerfeld) bis nach Okriftel zu den lieben Verwannten fahren. Ich hab das schon mal vor 7 Jahren (16) gemacht. Da bin ich aber bis zum Sandplacken weiter nach Königstein und dann nur noch Strasse über Eppstein, Hofheim, Hattersheim gefahren. 
Auf Strasse habe ich keine Lust und habe mir gedacht auf dem Weg die schönsten Stellen und Trails entlang zufahren. 

Ich hab mir gedacht direkt zum Sandplacken zufahren, weiter auf den Feldberg danach kleiner Feldberg. Laut meiner Karte geht dort in richtung Süden ein Trail lang, so das ich dann auf einem anderen Weg weiter zur Tenohütte bzw. Glaskopf Parkplatz komme. Fahr dann weiter zum Naturfreundehaus, biege vorher rechts ab und komme so am Steinkopf und Eichkopf vorbei, so das ich dann bei Ruppertshain bin.

Nun brauche ich eure Hilfe, wo und wie man am besten weiter fährt. Am liebsten währe mir alle möglichen Trails mit abzufahren. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir da weiter Helfen.


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

Vom Lemberg kann man direkt auf Oberhausen schauen:





Nu is alles oben!


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich will mal wieder von mir daheim (Westerfeld) bis nach Okriftel zu den lieben Verwannten fahren. Ich hab das schon mal vor 7 Jahren (16) gemacht. Da bin ich aber bis zum Sandplacken weiter nach Königstein und dann nur noch Strasse über Eppstein, Hofheim, Hattersheim gefahren.
> Auf Strasse habe ich keine Lust und habe mir gedacht auf dem Weg die schönsten Stellen und Trails entlang zufahren.
> ...



Hätte `nen Änderungswunsch:

Vom Feldberg aus nimmst Du den Trail zum  Römerkastel Feldberg, von dort zum Roten Kreuz. Dann den parallel zur B8 verlaufenden Trail zur Teno-Hütte, oder gleich bis zum Eselseck.

Für den Rest gibt es hier einige Locals, die Dir bestimmt gerne weiterhelfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (2. November 2006)

Dein Vorschlag hört sich gut an. Will die Strecke nächste Woche fahren. Da kann ich mir das Stück mal vorher anschauen.


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2006)

@hornisborn :
den steinkopf kannste vergessen. nimm gleich den eichkopf ins visier. von nfh-seite aus führt ein trail direkt drüber mit ner flotten abfahrt ricchtung ruppsch runter. vom parkplatz in ruppsch dann weiter im wald richtung eppenhain. dort, wo es von der straße zum atzelberg reingeht, überquerst du die straße und kommst auf einen schönen trail, der dich richtung rossert führt (immer knapp unterhalb der eppenhainer häuser ...).
am rossert kannst du jetzt knackig fast bis zum gipfel hoch und dann knackig wieder runter oder auf breiteren wegen drum herum.
auf jeden fall kannst du dann noch schön trailig bis nach eppstein runter und dann wahlweise entweder über judenkopf-bahaii oder staufen-gundelhard-meisterturm richtung hofheim.

hier bitte die hofheimer übernehmen ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. November 2006)

Ab Hofheim kann man eigentlich nur den Weg am Schwarzbach entlang empfehlen (ab Busbahnhof immer am Schwarzbach entlang). Ist natürlich nichts trailiges mehr dabei; nur Radwege. Vom Eingang Kriftel bis zur Hauptstraße von Kriftel (Kapellenstr; hinter den "Schwarzbachhallen") mußt Du Straße fahren. Ab Mitte von Kriftel, d.h. zwischen "Am Mühlbach" und der Wiesbadener Straße mußt Du an der Brücke, die über den Schwarzbach führt, auf den rechten Bachseite (Richtung Okriftel) den "sandigen" Fußgänger- und Fahrradweg nehmen, der direkt am Scharzbach bis nach Hattersheim und Okriftel entlang führt. Vielleicht kennst Du den Weg ab Hattersheim ja schon. Ansonsten: Am Schwarzbach entlang kommst Du in Hattersheim am Frei- bzw.Schwimmbad aus. Gegenüber Eingang Schwimmbad ist eine schmale (Fußgänger- und Fahrrad-)Brücke, die weiter am Sportplatz entlangführt (Der Schwarzbach wird jetzt mal kurz verlassen).
Weiter über die kleine Straße an den Sporthallen unter einer Unterführung der Mainzer Landstraße hindurch. Dann kommst du auf eine kleine Parkanlage. Dort schräg nach links halten am See-chen vorbei auf die Fußgängerampel zufahren. Danach bist du wieder direkt am Schwarzbach. Auf die linke Seite des Baches (geht nur da ) d.h. nach rechts Richtung Süden bzw. Okriftel. Nun geht's bis Okriftel immer dicht am Bach entlang und wenn man nicht zeitig bremst, landest Du im Main .
Zur Ergänzung @all, die von Okriftel Richtung Flughafen wollen:
Ein paar hundert Meter weiter flußabwärts (vor der ersten Straße, die direkt in den Main abfällt) fährt im Sommer (Samstags ? und) Sonntags eine kleine Fußgänger- und Fahrrad-Fähre über den Main. Von dort kann man über die Waldwege zum Flughafen oder ggf. zum Aussichtspunkt an der Startbahn West fahren. Ist insbesondere auch für Kinder geeignet, da ohne Steigungen.
Viel Glück und Spass.


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2006)

> Ein paar hundert Meter weiter flußabwärts (vor der ersten Straße, die direkt in den Main abfällt) fährt im Sommer (Samstags ? und) Sonntags eine kleine Fußgänger- und Fahrrad-Fähre über den Main.



hast du die dieses jahr schon fahren sehen? die letzte info, die ich bekommen habe ist, dass der fährmann krank ist und wahrscheinlich aufhöhrt. kann natürlich auch eine exklusive hauptspeise aus der eddersheimer gerüchteküche sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

@MTK-Cube: Bist Du die Treppen auf dem Foto gefahren?

@Roter Hirsch: Wie war das den genau mit dem Schnee gestern im Taunus. War der Boden weiß oder hats nur geschneit?


----------



## fUEL (2. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: Bist Du die Treppen auf dem Foto gefahren?
> 
> @Roter Hirsch: Wie war das den genau mit dem Schnee gestern im Taunus. War der Boden weiß oder hats nur geschneit?



Heute 14 Uhr Hohemark Oder Tiefereuro -
Fahrt in den Schnee!!!
Wer Kommt von Euch ??


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Heute 14 Uhr Hohemark Oder Tiefereuro -
> Fahrt in den Schnee!!!
> Wer Kommt von Euch ??



Mußt Du so früh am Morgen so schreien!  Selbst, wenn mein Chef Dich hat hören können, könnte ich heute nicht so früh hier weg... 

Sonntag steht aber!? Würdest Du mir trotzdem nochmal erklären, wie ich zu dieser Treppe komme?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Ich muß Montag und Dienstag nach Genf. Da wird das mit dem Urlaub nichts  

Heute klappt auch nicht, Sonntag wär ich aber dabei!


----------



## fUEL (2. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mußt Du so früh am Morgen so schreien!  Selbst, wenn mein Chef Dich hat hören können, könnte ich heute nicht so früh hier weg...
> 
> Sonntag steht aber!? Würdest Du mir trotzdem nochmal erklären, wie ich zu dieser Treppe komme?



Schwer zu erklären am sonntag zeig ichs Dir oder heut mittach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. November 2006)

> Ich muß Montag und Dienstag nach Genf. Da wird das mit dem Urlaub nichts



da soll gefälligst jemand anderes fahren, das kanns ja wol nicht sein. ich glaube dein chef verkennt den ernst der lage.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> da soll gefälligst jemand anderes fahren, das kanns ja wol nicht sein. ich glaube dein chef verkennt den ernst der lage.



Das seh ich genauso, wenn er wieder da ist lass ich Ihn ausbluten. Ich liebe die Überraschungen die morgens mal so eben nebebei fallen.


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> da soll gefälligst jemand anderes fahren, das kanns ja wol nicht sein. ich glaube dein chef verkennt den ernst der lage.



Wenn`s nicht der tagsüber Chef, sondern der Nachmittag/Abend/Nacht-Chef verfügt hat, geht es in Ordnung.


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das seh ich genauso, wenn er wieder da ist lass ich Ihn ausbluten. Ich liebe die Überraschungen die morgens mal so eben nebebei fallen.



Ok, aber Du fährst mit dem Rad da hin!


----------



## fUEL (2. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok, aber Du fährst mit dem Rad da hin!



Hab mir gerade de Tee gekocht für heud mittach.  Wer kommt mit die Treppen inspizieren ???
Also de Weg dahin werd ich dann hinnerher meue ma probirn aus es Kopp zu rekonstruieren, mei Nicolai fährt den uff Zuruf aus de Erinnerung. 
Treppe rocke wird Euch in de Frängische next Jaar scho vergeen.
Unser Präsi ist auch en Treppenfetischist.. .Da finne sich ja dann die rischtische....

Pack jetzt mein Rucksack, zieh die SubZero Klamodde aa und mach mich ab zum Hüschel-

Schafft ned so viiiiiiiieeeellll 

@Arachne Kurschadde? na du hast ja wohl im Schadde gstanne


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade de Tee gekocht für heud mittach.  Wer kommt mit die Treppen inspizieren ???
> Also de Weg dahin werd ich dann hinnerher meue ma probirn aus es Kopp zu rekonstruieren, mei Nicolai fährt den uff Zuruf aus de Erinnerung.
> Treppe rocke wird Euch in de Frängische next Jaar scho vergeen.
> Unser Präsi ist auch en Treppenfetischist.. .Da finne sich ja dann die rischtische....
> ...


 


fUEL schrieb:


> @Arachne Kurschadde? na du hast ja wohl im Schadde gstanne


ei besser, als zu lang in de Sonn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Wann fahrn wir den am Wochenende. Mein Bike ist schon ganz nervös und fährt die virtuellen Berge hoch und runter:





Jetzt muß ich Ihm noch beibringen Trek Räder platt zu fahren...


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wann fahrn wir den am Wochenende. Mein Bike ist schon ganz nervös und fährt die virtuellen Berge hoch und runter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das da links so ein kleiner Abfahrtshubbel? Da kann es das ja mal probieren!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist das da links so ein kleiner Abfahrtshubbel? Da kann es das ja mal probieren!!!



Das mit der Sprungschanze wird noch weiter gamacht. Ich hab heute kein Bock auf A***** gehabt, mußte aber doch das mindeste Erledigen daher nur die Billigversion von Berg.


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

@MTK-Cube: Fährst Du am Sonntag ab Hohemark mit? Wenn ja, welche Zeit würde Dir denn am besten passen?


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2006)

> Ich hab heute kein Bock auf A***** gehabt, mußte aber doch das mindeste Erledigen daher nur die Billigversion von Berg.


das ist also deine definition von arbeit.


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2006)

> @MTK-Cube: Fährst Du am Sonntag ab Hohemark mit? Wenn ja, welche Zeit würde Dir denn am besten passen?



ich würd auch gerne mit, allerdings kann ich mal wieder nur saufrüh.


----------



## neikless (2. November 2006)




----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

Wenn kein fake:

@C-R: Zum Glück weiß ich, dass es nicht ganz paßt!

@Schwarzer Kater: Bike-Verteidigung wäre auch mal ein Kursthema...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Da müßt Ihr mal mitkommen ins Hap-Ki-Do Trainig. 

Wenn der 17 jährige das beherscht hätte, hätte der Zopfträger nicht das Bike geklaut sondern wär davor eingspannt worden und hät den 17. Jährigen den Berg hochgezogen.

Mal im Ernst, wenn der richtige kommt der noch dazu vielleicht bewaffnet ist, dann nutzt Kampfsport auch nix, dann lieber das Bike weg als das Leben. Allerdings konnte ich mir mit 17 kein Bike für 5000 Eus leisten, stellt sich die Frage wo das hinführen soll?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Schwarzer Kater: Bike-Verteidigung wäre auch mal ein Kursthema...


Kannst das beim nächsten DIMB-Treffen mal ansprechen. Wer unterrichtet, bzw. wer bietet denn sowas bikespezifisch überhaupt an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kannst das beim nächsten DIMB-Treffen mal ansprechen. Wer unterrichtet, bzw. wer bietet denn sowas bikespezifisch überhaupt an?



Hab` ich noch nie was von gehört. Sehe das aber auch so ähnlich wie der Lucafabian. Gegen so einen Raub kannst Du Dich nicht in jedem Fall wehren. Und sollte es demnächst Kurse geben, wie ich mein Rad als Waffe einsetze (Hinterrad versetzen gegen Angreifer z.B.) brauche ich dann sicherlich auch bald einen Waffenschein dafür...  

Unter Berücksichtigung der Lokalität und der Täterbeschreibung könnte man sowieso annehmen, dass es sich um allgemeine Beschaffungskriminalität gehandelt hat. Nichts bikespezifisches. Der Täter hat wahrscheinlich nicht mal gewußt, was für ein Juwel er sich da raus gepickt hat.


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2006)

stand wahrscheinlich dick und fett "cannondale" drauf. das kennt jeder, der aus weiter entfernung mal ein fahrrad gesehen hat. und die gegen da iss ja auch nicht besonders. jedenfalls war der dieb garantiert kein biker. 
allerdings dachte ich auch, dass die sache mit den bikeklauereien geschichte ist. ich kann mich na ne zeit erinnern da gabs bei uns in der strasse auch regelmässig "sonderangebote" zweifelhafter herkunft. das ist allerdings bestimmt 15 jahre her.

haben wir eigentlich jetzt mal ne uhrzeit für sonntag?
und was macht die eröffnungsveranstaltung am montag, denkbar wäre evtl ja auch jemand aus den anderen teams.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2006)

Urlaubszettel für Montag ist heute beim Chef vorgelegt worden. Von mir aus können wir fahren


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2006)

sehr schön, dann war der urlaubsantrag ja schonmal nicht ganz umsonst.

wer kommt noch mit, der herr arachne hat sich auch noch nicht ausreichend geäussert.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2006)

Ich hoffe doch das noch einige zusammen kommen.


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> sehr schön, dann war der urlaubsantrag ja schonmal nicht ganz umsonst.
> 
> wer kommt noch mit, der herr arachne hat sich auch noch nicht ausreichend geäussert.



Bei mir ist für Montag nichts dazwischen gekommen. Muß nur noch meinen Chef fragen (benachrichtigen). Ich schlage allerdings eine weniger anspruchsvolle Tour vor, um möglichst lange im Sattel bleiben zu können.  

Sonntag gibt es für mich kein saufrüh. Entweder es ist Nacht, oder ok. Und wenn ich mich nachts einmal ins Bett gelegt habe, stehe ich zum Biken normalerweise nicht mehr auf.  Wir wollen uns ja eine Treppe anschauen. Dort sollte nicht unbedingt noch der Morgentau angetroffen werden! Zu spät darf es natürlich auch nicht sein, sonst ist es ja gleich schon wieder dunkel.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2006)

Mal Butter bei die Fische - wie wäre 12Uhr.
Und wo ist überhaupt Treffpunkt?

Zwecks viele Punke und trotzdem am Dienstag noch fahren können wäre ich am Montag auch für was flaches, zur Abwechslung wären ja vllt auch mal Schotterpisten und Waldautobahnen ganz "reizvoll".


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich diese Treppe ?
> Ist das bei Falkenstein ?





fUEL schrieb:


> Das ist sicher nicht am Victoriatempel!
> So weit ich weiß ist die in der Nähe von Falkenstein, da gibt es widerum eine weiter Treppe unweit von dort, die sozusagen um die Kurve geht.
> Die abgebildete ist der Chickenway zur anderensozusagen nach geradeaus halblinks die kurvige nach rechts geht dann in 3 Spitzkehren flowig nach Falkenstein.
> Das Problem ist, daß man die meist aus der umgekehrten Perspektive in der Erinnerung hat.





fUEL schrieb:


> on next Sunday??
> 
> bringen Treppen extrapokalpunkte??? oder warum werdet ihr so heiss?





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mal Butter bei die Fische - wie wäre 12Uhr.
> Und wo ist überhaupt Treffpunkt?



Habe nur den Tag gefunden. Für mich wäre sogar schon elf ok. Wahrscheinlich beides zu spät für Maggo. Mit fUEL fahren wir normalerweise von der Hohemark los.


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2006)

wie lange soll die tour denn gehen? ich MUSS leider spätestens gegen 17:30 zuhause sein. 

@arachne: anspruchsloser als was? und was heißt möglichst lange? 
sonntag früh heißt bei mir, da ich um 8:00uhr kurz in der firma was zu erledigen habe spätestens um neun an der hohemark *duck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. November 2006)

@arachne: der post über meinem bezieht sich auf sonntag oder montag?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2006)

9uhr Hohemark schaffe ich nicht. Will am Samstag abend nicht um 20uhr ins Bett nur damit ich Sonntag früh nicht vom Rad kippe. Mal abgesehen davon bin ich früh morgens kälteempfindlicher als sonst 

Für Montag wäre ich für Treffpunkt Hofheim Türmchen - sagen wir ab 11uhr bis der Akku (fast, muss ja noch heim) leer ist?


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @arachne: der post über meinem bezieht sich auf sonntag oder montag?


Sonntag.


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 9uhr Hohemark schaffe ich nicht. Will am Samstag abend nicht um 20uhr ins Bett nur damit ich Sonntag früh nicht vom Rad kippe.
> 
> Für Montag wäre ich für Treffpunkt Hofheim Türmchen - sagen wir ab 11uhr bis der Akku (fast, muss ja noch heim) leer ist?


Sollten wir Sonntag um elf ab der Hohemark starten, sollten wir deutlich vor 17 Uhr wieder an der Hohemark sein. Ich hatte da so an drei Stunden Fahrzeit gedacht. Also vielleicht vier insgesamt (ist ja keine Hofehimer Plauscherrunde...).  Kommt natürlich auch auf unseren Treppenguide an!

@fUEL: Wäre Sonntag 11 Uhr ab Hohemark genehm?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2006)

Verstehe sowieso nicht warum er um 9 starten will wenn er erst um halb 18 wieder zuhause sein muss.
8 1/2std wäre mir für ein Tag vor WP zu krass


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Sonntag 11:00 ist perfekt und wenn Maggo um 17:30 wieder Zuhause sein muß paßt das doch auch.
Wenn ich das hier so sehe, werd am Montag mit dem WP ins hintertreffen geraten. Evtl. schaff ichs auf ne Rolle. Hilton Genf sollte sowas ja im Wellnessbereich stehen haben. Da könnt ich wenigstens 4 Pkt. erarbeiten. 
Di. sollte ich zwei Punkte für sonstige Sportarten ergattern können, vorrausgesetzt ich komm frühzeitig in Genf los. Mittwoch müssen dann aber mindestens 10 Pkt. kommen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2006)

bis aufn Mittwoch hab ich die ganze Woche Urlaub - wenn ihr also fahren wollt, auch abends, dann sagt einfach bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. November 2006)

sorry, missverständnis. ich meinte natürlich, dass ich am sonntag um 8:00 in der firma sein muss und im anschluss zur hohemark fahre. da das eh in der nähe ist wäre es blödsinn dann umzudrehen und später wiederzukommen, zumal ich nachmittags noch was vorhabe. mit 1730 zuhause sein ist der montag gemeint.


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sonntag 11:00 ist perfekt und wenn Maggo um 17:30 wieder Zuhause sein muß paßt das doch auch.
> Wenn ich das hier so sehe, werd am Montag mit dem WP ins hintertreffen geraten. Evtl. schaff ichs auf ne Rolle. Hilton Genf sollte sowas ja im Wellnessbereich stehen haben. Da könnt ich wenigstens 4 Pkt. erarbeiten.
> Di. sollte ich zwei Punkte für sonstige Sportarten ergattern können, vorrausgesetzt ich komm frühzeitig in Genf los. Mittwoch müssen dann aber mindestens 10 Pkt. kommen.


Mo: 8 Rolle, Di: 8 Rolle + 2 Sonst., Mi meintetwegen auch 10!


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bis aufn Mittwoch hab ich die ganze Woche Urlaub - wenn ihr also fahren wollt, auch abends, dann sagt einfach bescheid.


Ich, aber nicht mit jemanden, der mich platt machen will! Sonst gehts nur auf`n Alten!  immer wieder und wieder


Maggo schrieb:


> sorry, missverständnis. ich meinte natürlich, dass ich am sonntag um 8:00 in der firma sein muss und im anschluss zur hohemark fahre. da das eh in der nähe ist wäre es blödsinn dann umzudrehen und später wiederzukommen, zumal ich nachmittags noch was vorhabe. mit 1730 zuhause sein ist der montag gemeint.


Alles klar, von 8-10:30 Arbeit, 11 Hohemark!

Ach ja, alles wieder zurecht gerückt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2006)

Keine Angst Gerd, ich will Punkte sammeln und mich nicht selbst plätten.
.


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> sorry, missverständnis. ich meinte natürlich, dass ich am sonntag um 8:00 in der firma sein muss und im anschluss zur hohemark fahre. da das eh in der nähe ist wäre es blödsinn dann umzudrehen und später wiederzukommen, zumal ich nachmittags noch was vorhabe. mit 1730 zuhause sein ist der montag gemeint.


Soll kein "Abwerbversuch" für Maggo sein aber: 
1.) ich will was GA-mäßiges machen, was ich wohl auch nötig hab. Dazu hab ich ne 58 km Runde um den Flughafen erstellt, die ich nachfahren will für so ca. 3 Std.
2.) ich wollte recht früh los (ab 8:00 - 9:00 Uhr) damit ich Mittags noch was abbekomme  und den Nachmittag + Abend für Family habe.
11:00 is da für mich weder Fisch noch Fleisch, weil mit Packen, hinfahren, , heimfahren der Vormittag + Nachmittag verbraucht ist.
3.) Ich muß mir keinen Kopp um Schnee und rutschige Steine machen , auch wenn es so natürlich nicht so spannend ist wie über Hubbel zu biken

.
4.) will ich die Strecke testen, ob sie zum Punktesammeln geeignet ist, wenn woanders der Schnee müde Beine macht.

Ich hoffe/glaube Ihr versteht mich. Falls jemand ab Kriftel oder Eddersheimer Schleuse mitmöchte...


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du die dieses jahr schon fahren sehen? die letzte info, die ich bekommen habe ist, dass der fährmann krank ist und wahrscheinlich aufhöhrt. kann natürlich auch eine exklusive hauptspeise aus der eddersheimer gerüchteküche sein.


Kann mich jetzt nicht genau erinnern, aber ich meine wir sind diesen Sommer 1 oder 2 mal rübergetuckert.


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...Eigentlich wäre ich heute Abend gerne mit Dir gefahren (flach, nicht zu anstrengend, mit meinem alten Rad)! Habe es aber leider nicht geschafft früh genug mit meinem Krempel auf der A..... fertig zu werden.  Müßte nun nur noch meinen Platten reparieren!?!?!?



Ich habe an dem Abend ca. 400m vor dem Ende mir noch einen Snakebite eingefangen, sodaß ich mit dem platten Schlauch von Kreuznach (und einem Schleichenden, der da noch war), 4 Flicken auf 2 Schläuche geklebt habe. Jetzt bin ich wieder gerüstet !


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: Bist Du die Treppen auf dem Foto gefahren? ...


Neee, 
a) wäre shice da so allein bei 2° rumzuhängen, wenn was passiert
b) Eisenkanten (Gripp ???)
c) so'n "Bediensteter" hat mich schon komisch angeschaut, als ich die Foto's gemacht habe
d) Treppenentjungferungen sollten gemeinsam erfahren werden
aber vllt am Sonntag (siehe oben)


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. November 2006)

Ist die Seite 98 hier bald voll ?

Edit: leider noch nicht 
Edit2: jetzt aber !


----------



## arkonis (2. November 2006)

also 11 Uhr ist von meiner Seite aus ok von der Schwirigkeit her sollten wir aber etwas gemäßigter runter fahren


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. November 2006)

Bin zufällig auf "Geoprofil" hier gestoßen (ist auch im 1. Fred angekündigt bei "Mitgliederkarte") ne interessante Sache; sofern man sich einträgt, können die anderen sehen, wo du wohnst bzw. du siehst, wo andere wohnen oder wer in Deiner Nähe wohnt blahder leb's Du schon):
http://geoprofil.mtb-news.de/map 
Eintragen: http://geoprofil.mtb-news.de/

Edit: Man ist wohl automatisch drin, wenn man ne Ortsangabe (oder PLZ o.ä.) in seinem Profil gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (2. November 2006)

was das Internet so alles möglich macht, eigendlich keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## arkonis (2. November 2006)

in meinen Stadtteil wohnt keiner, bin also somit der Spitzenmtbl'ler westlich von Frankfurt


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Macht Ihr die hundert heut noch voll?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Vielleicht noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Oder es fällt Euch sonstwas ein


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Wieviel Postings passen eigentlich auf so ne Seite?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Bin ich hier eigentlich alleine?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Los Frank und Gerd sagt doch auch mal was!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Nicht nur faul auf em Sofa rumliegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

25 Postings sind mir zuviel, zumindest wenn ich sie alleine schreiben muß!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Ich glaub hier muß mal einer schrein:
Frank erzähl ma, wie wars heute?


----------



## fUEL (2. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Oser es fällt Euch sonstwas ein



War treppenrocken in Falkenstein  4 Treppen; ich dachte immer es wären nur 3 die 4 te hat nur 9 stufen aber was für welche.....zeig ich Euch am Sonntag S förmig gewunden steil kurz und dann im speed in die nächste wie Achterbahn....glaub da fahren nur Irre runter.....wie wärs mit uns!!


War super mega affen ti..en geil heut bei der saukälte leider kein bisschen Schnee auch nicht auf dem Alten König  Durchschnittliche Temperatur 2,3 Grad luftfeucht ohne Ende und Wind wie bestellt zum Stufentrocknen.

Victoriatempeltrail mit Licht war auch speedig ....
Crazy day 

Sonntag 13 Uhr Saalburg , wenn Ihr um 11 starten wollt von der Hohemark könnt Ihr ja langsam hochrollen dann seid ihr auch schön angewärmt


----------



## fUEL (2. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> War treppenrocken in Falkenstein  4 Treppen; ich dachte immer es wären nur 3 die 4 te hat nur 9 stufen aber was für welche.....zeig ich Euch am Sonntag S förmig gewunden steil kurz und dann im speed in die nächste wie Achterbahn....glaub da fahren nur Irre runter.....wie wärs mit uns!!
> 
> 
> War super mega affen ti..en geil heut bei der saukälte leider kein bisschen Schnee auch nicht auf dem Alten König  Durchschnittliche Temperatur 2,3 Grad luftfeucht ohne Ende und Wind wie bestellt zum Stufentrocknen.
> ...




Hatte so einen megageilen Seeteufel gegrillt mit nem 93 er Chablis und gedünstetem Gemüse mit Kräutern oh happy day -.......


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

Das höhrt sich doch gut an. 

Und wenn da nur Irre runterfahren ist das genau das richtige für uns. War bestimmt saukalt. Wie hoch war die Körpertemperatur nach der Fahrt?


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

@fUEL: Na nu erkläre doch mal wie man da hin kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (2. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hatte so einen megageilen Seeteufel gegrillt mit nem 93 er Chablis und gedünstetem Gemüse mit Kräutern oh happy day -.......



Gerd , Uwe ????


----------



## fUEL (2. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @fUEL: Na nu erkläre doch mal wie man da hin kommt!



Willst Du heut nacht noch hin ??


----------



## Lucafabian (2. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hatte so einen megageilen Seeteufel gegrillt mit nem 93 er Chablis und gedünstetem Gemüse mit Kräutern oh happy day -.......



Ich hab ja nix dagegen wenn Du sowas ist, 

aber schreib das bitte nicht hier, mir läuft das Wasser schon im Mund zusammen. Ob ich meine Frau nochmal wecken soll. Vielleicht keine schlecht Idee.

Angelika, Du mußt nochmal in die Küche


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Willst Du heut nacht noch hin ??



Naja, wenn Du einen so heiß machst...  

Früher als 13 geht nicht?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Na Gerd auch wieder da, bist vom Sofa gefallen?


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nix dagegen wenn Du sowas ist,
> 
> aber schreib das bitte nicht hier, mir läuft das Wasser schon im Mund zusammen. Ob ich meine Frau nochmal wecken soll. Vielleicht keine schlecht Idee.
> 
> Angelika, Du mußt nochmal in die Küche



Selbst ist der Mann ( Als Koch ) und gemeinsam ißt das Paar.
Was glaubst Du warum ne neue Küche ? Mei Frau backt nur.... aber saugut ...
die muß halt die Küch net so oft sauber mache wie ich wo ich immer koch...


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Du einen so heiß machst...
> 
> Früher als 13 geht nicht?



Des hatt ich mit dem Kili so ausgehandelt ... morgen mal vorfühlen, was die bessere Hälfte zum Frühstück in der Nacht sagt.....


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na Gerd auch wieder da, bist vom Sofa gefallen?



Mache gerade `nen Roten auf.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Selbst ist der Mann ( Als Koch ) und gemeinsam ißt das Paar.
> Was glaubst Du warum ne neue Küche ? Mei Frau backt nur.... aber saugut ...
> die muß halt die Küch net so oft sauber mache wie ich wo ich immer koch...



Sehr lobenswert, aber wenn Deine Kochkünste den meinigen entsprechen würden, würdest Du auch die Frau in die Küche lassen


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Habe übrigens wieder `nen schlauchlos Hinterrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mache gerade `nen Roten auf.



Geh mal des letztde Glas Chablis holen in de Küch....
Wenn die Katz net schneller war ....

Seite 100 Hurra


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

: Hundert


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Man  kann doch zu begin des Tages nciht schon ne Flasche roten öffnen, das ist doch viel zu früh!


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Irgendwie überzieht er um zwei und beim dritten schafft er alle drei auf die neue.


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe übrigens wieder `nen schlauchlos Hinterrad!


Gratulation ich auch
Seid de Uwe mei Rad gefahre iss werd des net mer richtisch schnell bergnuff.


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Man  kann doch zu begin des Tages nciht schon ne Flasche roten öffnen, das ist doch viel zu früh!



Hast Du mich schon mal falschrum auf dem Rad sitzen sehen? na siehste, bin kein fux! Ergo steh ich jetzt auch noch nicht auf.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Ich auch, aber keinen neuen


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich auch, aber keinen neuen



wieso bist Du denn plötzlich so leise?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gratulation ich auch
> Seid de Uwe mei Raqd gefahre iss werd des net mer richtisch schnell bergnuff.




Ich wars nicht, ich wars nicht, ehrlich Frank, ich überhauptgarnix damit gemacht. Ausser beim Runterfahren den federweg ausprobiert, vielleicht noch die Bremsen weiter zusammengezogen, und die Rohloff mit Sand gefüllt. Aber das is auch alles was ich gemacht hab. 


Danke nochmal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wieso bist Du denn plötzlich so leise?




Ich schäm mich weil ich mitnem alten UST rumfahrn muß


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich schäm mich weil ich mitnem alten UST rumfahrn muß



Nein, Du traust Dich nicht zu sagen, dass Du einen neuen willst!


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Geh mal des letztde Glas Chablis hoen in de Küch....
> Wenn die Katz net schneller war ....
> 
> Seite 100 Hurra



Worauf sollte ich denn bei einem Dekanter achten? Kennt sich da einer aus?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Ja, die hat heut nen neuen Knüppel gekauft, der tut noch weh!


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Hab Euch die Zuwegung zu den Treppen in die Pm getippt. Bitte nicht veröffentlichen, da das nicht für jeden zum nachfahren gut ist. 

Trotzdem Sonntag??


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, die hat heut nen neuen Knüppel gekauft, der tut noch weh!



Was hast`n mit dem alten gemacht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Worauf sollte ich denn bei einem Dekanter achten? Kennt sich da einer aus?



Das der Inhalt möglichst schnell leer wird  

Ich werd mir jetzt die letzten Seiten vom Schwarm reinziehen, Gute Nacht


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Worauf sollte ich denn bei einem Dekanter achten? Kennt sich da einer aus?



De kanter steht vor Gericht .. Meinst Du eine Dekantierkaraffe ???


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab Euch die Zuwegung zu den Treppen in die Pm getippt. Bitte nicht veröffentlichen, da das nicht für jeden zum nachfahren gut ist.
> 
> Trotzdem Sonntag??



Ich ja.


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> De knter steht vor Gericht .. Meinst Du eine Dekantierkaraffe ???



Da gehörter auch hin! Ja.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was hast`n mit dem alten gemacht??



Psst, aber ganz leise, hab ihn vorgestern zum Brennholz fürs Halloweenfeuer gelegt


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Psst, aber ganz leise, hab ihn gestern zum Brennholz fürs Halloweenfeuer gelegt



Ooooh GRUSEL!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Das misch da ja keiner verät!

Jetzt aber ab in die Kiste


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da gehörter auch hin! Ja.



Für mittelalte Weine nicht zu klein, für wirklich alte Weine besser klein also zwei kaufen..ne kleinere mit weniger luftvolumen ne größere um alles rauszuholen....alles was sie hatte war aus watte.. sollte aber nur für Weine nicht aber Fusel genommen werden


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab Euch die Zuwegung zu den Treppen in die Pm getippt. Bitte nicht veröffentlichen, da das nicht für jeden zum nachfahren gut ist.
> 
> Trotzdem Sonntag??



An wen hast`n die Pm geschickt? Ich hab`nix bekommen.


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Gud nacht dann
und träumt von de Trepp.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Für mittelalte Weine nicht zu klein, für wirklich alte Weine besser klein also zwei kaufen..ne kleinere mit weniger luftvolumen ne größere um alles rauszuholen....alles was sie hatte war aus watte.. sollte aber nur für Weine nicht aber Fusel genommen werden



Wo hörten bei Dir Fusel auf und wo fängt Wein an? Was ist alt?


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Was denn, ich schreib mich grad warm, da könnt ihr doch nicht alle schlapp machen!


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Alla gut, dann mach` ich nun halt die Milch in den Reifen!


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo hörten bei Dir Fusel auf und wo fängt Wein an? Was ist alt?



Hab Dir noch mal ne neue Pm geschickt..  Wo fängt ein gutes Rad an ??
Wo ein guter Wein ..
Dekantieren sollte man, wenn der Wein eine gewisse Klasse hat und er Luft zum atmen braucht ... Ich dekantiere gute Bordeauxs immer; auch schon die, die zu den 5erCrus gehören oder unklassifizierte wie Poujeaux etc...
Wir machen mal ne Probe ......
Ich bin jetzt awwer müd......


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Willsd de noch auf 200 komme heut nacht ... das schaff ich ned mer dann noch eher uff de Feldberg, wenn de Akku wider voll iss. in 2 Stunne


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Willsd de noch auf 200 komme heut nacht ... das schaff ich ned mer dann noch eher uff de Feldberg, wenn de Akku wider voll iss. in 2 Stunne



Mein Akku ist voll! Bin mittlerweile vier Tage nicht wirklich gefahren und ziemlich zappelig!!! Werde morgen wohl etwas früher von der Arbeit gehen.

@Carsten: Willste nicht vielleicht morgen schon mal GAen?

Naja, sollte auch mal nach Klamotten schauen. Regenjacke, -hose, langes Trikot, dreiviertel Hose, lange Hose, Winterschuhe, lange Handschuhe, ...


----------



## Maggo (3. November 2006)

> Soll kein "Abwerbversuch" für Maggo sein aber:
> 1.) ich will was GA-mäßiges machen, was ich wohl auch nötig hab. Dazu hab ich ne 58 km Runde um den Flughafen erstellt, die ich nachfahren will für so ca. 3 Std.



klingt auch ganz gut.  ich muss des mal klären, vorstellbar wäre es. als treffpunkt dann die eddersheimer schleuse. ich schätze, dass ich so um neun spätestens viertel nach da sein könnte. was ist mit dir und montag? haste ne chance urlaub zu bekommen? 



> Naja, sollte auch mal nach Klamotten schauen. Regenjacke, -hose, langes Trikot, dreiviertel Hose, lange Hose, Winterschuhe, lange Handschuhe, ...



das scheint ein zeichen zu sein, es gibt bestimmt ne eiszeit, der gerd holt was langes aus dem schrank.


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> klingt auch ganz gut.  ich muss des mal klären, vorstellbar wäre es. als treffpunkt dann die eddersheimer schleuse. ich schätze, dass ich so um neun spätestens viertel nach da sein könnte. was ist mit dir und montag? haste ne chance urlaub zu bekommen?
> 
> 
> 
> das scheint ein zeichen zu sein, es gibt bestimmt ne eiszeit, der gerd holt was langes aus dem schrank.



Bisher fand ich es noch nicht wirklich kühll. 

Der Reifen ist immer noch dicht... 

@Carsten: Solltest Du heute nicht GAen, mach mir am Sonntag doch bitte mal `nen Track.


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Moin zusamme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. November 2006)

ei gu'n mosche!


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusamme





Maggo schrieb:


> ei gu'n mosche!



Moije un bis späder, muß jez erstemal zur Abb....


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Hab für die nächsten zwei Wochen kein vernünftigen Bike mehr. Steuersatz ist defekt und die Gabel. Gabelwartung dauert bei Toxaholic ca. 2 Wochen.  Jetzt kann ich nur och mit dem guten alten Stumpi fahren. Der hat weder vorne noch hinten ne Federung. 

@Cracy: Das Geräusch das Du auch hast ist definitv der Steuersatz!

     

Mal schauen ob ichs Sonntag wage mit dem Stumpi mitzufahren

@Arachne: fang morens mal früher an, dann kannst Du auch, wie so manche andere, um 16:00 Schluß machen

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab für die nächsten zwei Wochen kein vernünftigen Bike mehr. Steuersatz ist defekt und die Gabel. Gabelwartung dauert bei Toxaholic ca. 2 Wochen.  Jetzt kann ich nur och mit dem guten alten Stumpi fahren. Der hat weder vorne noch hinten ne Federung.
> 
> @Cracy: Das Geräusch das Du auch hast ist definitv der Steuersatz!
> 
> ...



Oje! Bekommst Du von Deinem Händler etwa kein Ersaztzbike???  Heute GA?

Noch früher? Geht nicht!


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje! Bekommst Du von Deinem Händler etwa kein Ersaztzbike???  Heute GA?
> 
> Noch früher? Geht nicht!



Hau doch nicht so in die Wunde!! Er kann ja weiter virtuell mit dem Rotwild(Logo) über den Hubbel fahren- gibt nur leider keine Winterpokalpunkte für Euer Team


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje! Bekommst Du von Deinem Händler etwa kein Ersaztzbike???  Heute GA?
> 
> Noch früher? Geht nicht!






War doch direkt in Dietzenbach, beim Hersteller, ob ich mir ne Ersatzgabel kaufen soll? Das mit der Gabel scheint ja einmal im Jahr wirklich notwendig zu sein.

S***** ich könnt brechen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hau doch nicht so in die Wunde!! Er kann ja weiter virtuell mit dem Rotwild(Logo) über den Hubbel fahren- gibt nur leider keine Winterpokalpunkte für Euer Team


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> War doch direkt in Dietzenbach, beim Hersteller, ob ich mir ne Ersatzgabel kaufen soll? Das mit der Gabel scheint ja einmal im Jahr wirklich notwendig zu sein.
> 
> S***** ich könnt brechen,



Total blöd! Weiß ja, wie Dich das mitnimmt! ...und Deine Umgebung darunter zu leiden hat.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hau doch nicht so in die Wunde!! Er kann ja weiter virtuell mit dem Rotwild(Logo) über den Hubbel fahren- gibt nur leider keine Winterpokalpunkte für Euer Team



Frank, Du kannst ja richtig lieb sein. Soviel Mitgefühl hab ich gar nicht erwartet. Wobei das mit dem Hubbel ja auch nicht ganz lieb ist!

Aber der den jetzt wieder keiner mehr kennt, zumindest ich kenn ihn nichtmehr, hackt wieder auf mir rum.
Wenn der das nächste mal bei mir ist kriegt er Lambrusco (Pennerglück) aus der 5 Liter Flasche, den kann er wenn er will ach dekantieren, so das hat er jetzt davon. Pah

*Pah! *


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab ne Sony Hi8, sowas mit Videocassete. Sollte eigentlich auch funktionieren. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung wie wir den Schnitt und die Vertonung machen. Evtl wäre maggo da ein guter ansprechpartner. Und Treppen trau ich Ihm seit gestern auch zu! Der ist richtig gut gefahren. Ich weis nur nicht wieso er sich immer den Schlauch kaputt macht?  Soviel Spaß macht der Schlauchwechsel doch auch nicht!



Hab gerade in der Mountainbike 12/06 auf seite 50 gelesen, daß es wohl sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Helmkamera von Blackeye gibt 239  und 210 Gramm. 

Gruss Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Total blöd! Weiß ja, wie Dich das mitnimmt! ...und Deine Umgebung darunter zu leiden hat.



*Ich sag nur Pennerglück*


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frank, Du kannst ja richtig lieb sein. Soviel Mitgefühl hab ich gar nicht erwartet. Wobei das mit dem Hubbel ja auch nicht ganz lieb ist!
> 
> Aber der den jetzt wieder keiner mehr kennt, zumindest ich kenn ihn nichtmehr, hackt wieder auf mir rum.
> Wenn der das nächste mal bei mir ist kriegt er Lambrusco (Pennerglück) aus der 5 Liter Flasche, den kann er wenn er will ach dekantieren, so das hat er jetzt davon. Pah
> ...





Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Ich sag nur Pennerglück*



Genau das meinte ich!


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gerade in der Mountainbike 12/06 auf seite 50 gelesen, daß es wohl sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Helmkamera von Blackeye gibt 239  und 210 Gramm.
> 
> Gruss Frank



Wann holst Du die uns - äh Dir?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gerade in der Mountainbike 12/06 auf seite 50 gelesen, daÃ es wohl sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Helmkamera von Blackeye gibt 239 â¬ und 210 Gramm.
> 
> Gruss Frank



Nen Film drehen wÃ¤r schon ne feine Sache. Da wÃ¤r ich dabei. Momentan wÃ¼rde ich mich auch fÃ¼rs filmen Opfern. Die Trails kann ich eh nur eingeschrÃ¤nkt fahren. Helmkamera wÃ¤r natÃ¼rlich auch ne tolle Sache. 

Wir solten das mal ernsthaft angehen. Ziel muÃ ein Film sein der auch im TV laufen kÃ¶nnte. Vielleicht als Vorstufe ein Bilderbuch mit den schÃ¶nsten Bildern aus dem Taunus? Seh schon den Titel vor mir: Die Taunusplauscher,


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> War doch direkt in Dietzenbach, beim Hersteller, ob ich mir ne Ersatzgabel kaufen soll? Das mit der Gabel scheint ja einmal im Jahr wirklich notwendig zu sein.
> 
> S***** ich könnt brechen,



Hättest Du einen anständigen Händler wäre eine Leihgabel  oder ein Leihbike (Ransom oder ..) die obligatorische Geste 
Wenn de ganz lip frachst gibt es vllt. noch ne Möglichkeit ein anständiges Rad zu fahren


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nen Film drehen wär schon ne feine Sache. Da wär ich dabei. Momentan würde ich mich auch fürs filmen Opfern. Die Trails kann ich eh nur eingeschränkt fahren. Helmkamera wär natürlich auch ne tolle Sache.
> 
> Wir solten das mal ernsthaft angehen. Ziel muß ein Film sein der auch im TV laufen könnte. Vielleicht als Vorstufe ein Bilderbuch mit den schönsten Bildern aus dem Taunus? Seh schon den Titel vor mir: Die Taunusplauscher,



Wenn er richtig gut wird, bin ich mit dem Titel einverstanden! 

Machen wir dann auch eine Passage hinein, in der Kilian und ich Hubbel fahren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. November 2006)

ach du ********, das fängt ja gut an. 

@all: das muss heissen: sch**ße lieber teamkollege, ich leihe dir natürlich mein zweitbike für den zeitraum. leider hab ich keins.


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hättest Du einen anständigen Händler wäre eine Leihgabel  oder ein Leihbike (Ransom oder ..) die obligatorische Geste
> Wenn de ganz lip frachst gibt es vllt. noch ne Möglichkeit ein anständiges Rad zu fahren



Lucafabian, hol Dir ne Souffleuse!!Irgend jemand, der nett sein kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ach du ********, das fängt ja gut an.
> 
> @all: das muss heissen: sch**ße lieber teamkollege, ich leihe dir natürlich mein zweitbike für den zeitraum. leider hab ich keins.



Hab da schon ein Angebot, muß nur noch ganz lieb fragen und den Preis in Wein aushandeln


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ach du ********, das fängt ja gut an.
> 
> @all: das muss heissen: sch**ße lieber teamkollege, ich leihe dir natürlich mein zweitbike für den zeitraum. leider hab ich keins.



Kann doch gar nicht jeder sagen, manche haben ja ein zweites!


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Soufleuse!!



Ist das was schweiniges?


----------



## arkonis (3. November 2006)

kannst ja auch ein Rad leihen kostet dann so 15 euro.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> kannst ja auch ein Rad leihen kostet dann so 15 euro.



Wo?


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist das was schweiniges?



Nein, tut mir leid, etwas menschliches. In Filmen sieht sie aber immer toll aus!


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> kannst ja auch ein Rad leihen kostet dann so 15 euro.



pro Tag? 

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass während des Megaevents WP die Preise noch deutlich steigen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo?



frag mal bei Hibike an in frankfurt gibt es auch einen verleih dafür gab es mal einen fred. die 15 sind aber pro tag, aber immer noch günstiger als eine zzweitgabel


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

14x15Eus=210 Eus, das ist nicht gerade wenig!


----------



## arkonis (3. November 2006)

darfst dann nur am WE fahren


----------



## Maggo (3. November 2006)

> 14x15Eus=210 Eus, das ist nicht gerade wenig!



und dafür gibts schon ne zweitgabel.


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2006)

hab gerad ne lecker öldusche abbgekommen  und könnte :kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab gerad ne lecker öldusche abbgekommen  und könnte :kotz:



Wo kann man die den nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab gerad ne lecker öldusche abbgekommen  und könnte :kotz:



Na dann läufts ab jetzt ja wie geschmiert!


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na dann läufts ab jetzt ja wie geschmiert!


----------



## Maggo (3. November 2006)

> Na dann läufts ab jetzt ja wie geschmiert!




der war echt gut. 

@fux: willst du drüber reden?


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab gerad ne lecker öldusche abbgekommen  und könnte :kotz:



Da kann der Tag ja noch schöner werden -- Gut geölt hat auch was für sich -- solange es nicht die letzte Ölung ist


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Wußte gar nicht, dass er ein so kleines Auto hat, dass er nur gut geölt hinein paßt. 

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Er meldet sich nicht mehr!  War wohl doch kein Oil of Olaz...  Traurig schon vor dem WP einen (chancenlosen) Konkurrenten zu verlieren!


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2006)

man muß euch einfach nur lieb haben


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> man muß euch einfach nur lieb haben



Endlich einer der es begriffen hat wie liebenswert wir sind...


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> man muß euch einfach nur lieb haben



Juchhe, sie haben ihn wiederbelebt!  

Was war es denn für ein Öl?


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2006)

hier, nur für euch  http://wissefux.blogspot.com/

dann müßt ihr net immer hier rumhängen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Hier hängt keiner rum!


Zumindest keiner von den Taunusplauschern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ... alles stinkt : klamotten, haus und der ganze fux !



Hast Du da denn einen Unterschied zu sonst gemerkt?  

schwupppp auf den Flitzer und weg

die Vorlage war einfach zu verlockend!

Wieso gibt es da kein Bild von???


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du da denn einen Unterschied zu sonst gemerkt?



ich net, aber mein frauchen


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich net, aber mein frauchen



Gut gekontert!


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Hallo missi!

Wie???? Ich darf nur alle 30s einen Beitrag posten...


----------



## Maggo (3. November 2006)

> Wie???? Ich darf nur alle 30s einen Beitrag posten...



dann kann dasja nix werden....unprofessionelles board.


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2006)

aber alles noch harmlos zu der story, als ich mal benzin gesoffen hatte :

als ich mein altes auto in zahlung gab, war der tank noch halbvoll und ich wollte das zeugs retten.
also schlauch genommen, kanister bereitgestellt und angesaugt (ansaugen ist wirklich nicht mein ding  ). erst kam nix und dann plötzlich und unvermittlet ein schwall ...
und schon hatte ich das zeugs geschluckt  

das war erst lecker, kann ich euch sagen. tage lang hatte ich benzin geschmack und -geruch in mir :kotz: 

was lernen wir daraus : ansaugen sollte man denen überlassen, die das besser können


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber alles noch harmlos zu der story, als ich mal benzin gesoffen hatte :
> 
> als ich mein altes auto in zahlung gab, war der tank noch halbvoll und ich wollte das zeugs retten.
> also schlauch genommen, kanister bereitgestellt und angesaugt (ansaugen ist wirklich nicht mein ding  ). erst kam nix und dann plötzlich und unvermittlet ein schwall ...
> ...


Iiiiieeeeh...


wissefux schrieb:


> was lernen wir daraus : ansaugen sollte man denen überlassen, die das besser können


Kennst Du da jemanden näher? Noch näher?


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Am Popo lecker Leckereien:

Habe während des Studiums mal etwas heftig hydrolysiert und dabei Sublimat (Quecksilber(II)-Chlorid) in den Mund bekommen. Der Geschmack war zwar nicht so heftig, das Zeug ist aber so giftig, dass sie mich gleich ins Krankenhaus chauffierten. Der Arzt war aber cool, hat mir nicht den Magen ausgepumpt, sondern mich nur untersucht und gleich wieder entlassen. Habe auch beteuert nichts geschluckt zu haben. Sollte dann allerdings später nochmal zum Zahnarzt, da das Zeugs im Mund wohl auch irgendwelche Geschwüre verursachen kann.  War aber auch nix. Puh...


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kennst Du da jemanden näher? Noch näher?



leider nee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Meine Güte, bei dem was Euch schon alles Passiert ist wird man ja vom zuhöhren Krank. Zum Ansaugen hol ich immer meine Frau, wenn der Schlauch lang genug ist passiert da auch nichts ausser vielleicht ein paar Spritzer.


----------



## Bergwelle (3. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hier, nur für euch  http://wissefux.blogspot.com/
> 
> dann müßt ihr net immer hier rumhängen



Tolles Bildertagebuch  ... Klasse !!!


----------



## Maggo (3. November 2006)

> wenn der Schlauch lang genug ist passiert da auch nichts ausser vielleicht ein paar Spritzer.



klar, in deinem alter.......


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar, in deinem alter.......



uuuuuuh, hihihi


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> uuuuuuh, hihihi



Wenn das hier so weitergeht kommt die Ordnungspolizei in Person von caroka und zieht Euch die Hammelbeine oder was auch immer lang.


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn das hier so weitergeht kommt die Ordnungspolizei in Person von caroka und zieht Euch die Hammelbeine oder was auch immer lang.



und wer kriegts am ende wieder ab ?

der eine hat ja mal wieder nix gesagt und den anderen kennt ja keiner ...  

bin jetzt off und wahrscheinlich erst morgen früh wieder hier *heul* ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn das hier so weitergeht ......... oder was auch immer lang.


Ich widerstehe dieser Versuchung ...............nein, ich verwandle diese Vorlage nicht, ich nicht.


----------



## caroka (3. November 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Tolles Bildertagebuch  ... Klasse !!!
> Leider kann ich das Bild von caro mit den Milchtüten nicht finden ?



Ohhhh, was würde Freud nur sagen........
caro kleingeschrieben und Milchtüten groß.......dieser Schreibfehler lässt tief blicken, sehr tief.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Popo gibts lecker Leckereien:



Gerd, du bist widerlich


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd, du bist widerlich



Allgemeiner Plausch für alles was kein Thema hat
Alles ist hier Programm...
Was ist eigentlich mit Treppenrocken am Sonntag wer ist alles dabei.....
mit oder ohne Bike


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ohhhh, was würde Freud nur sagen........
> caro kleingeschrieben und Milchtüten groß.......dieser Schreibfehler lässt tief blicken, sehr tief.



Bei großen Milchtüten kann man zuweilen  auch tief blicken....
dazu brauchts keinen Freud und keine Rechtschreibung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2006)

Wenns nicht schüttet und mich jemand ab z.b. Hofheim mitnehmen könnte bin ich dabei 
Das mit den Milchtüten lasse ich mal unkommentiert


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd, du bist widerlich


Nun haben wir es geschafft!!! Nun haben wir Dich auch verdorben.  


fUEL schrieb:


> Bei großen Milchtüten kann man zuweilen  auch tief blicken....
> dazu brauchts keinen Freud und keine Rechtschreibung


...nur einen Mann!


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenns nicht schüttet und mich jemand ab z.b. Hofheim mitnehmen könnte bin ich dabei
> Das mit den Milchtüten lasse ich mal unkommentiert



Von Hofheim bis zu mir 11km und von mir bis zur Hohemark 12,5km.


----------



## Maggo (3. November 2006)

ich schaffe es am sonntag nicht. ich werde mich wohl für die ga runde mit carsten entscheiden.


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Ist sie nicht schön?!








Was man auf dem folgenden Bild nicht so gut erkennen kann ist, dass die letzte Stufe viel höher ist... Nach Aufschlag ist direktes Stoppen angesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab für die nächsten zwei Wochen kein vernünftigen Bike mehr. Steuersatz ist defekt und die Gabel. Gabelwartung dauert bei Toxaholic ca. 2 Wochen.


Die sind momentan recht fix in Rodalben. Hatte meinen Dämpfer trotz Ankündigung von 10 Werktagen (=2-3 Wochen) in knapp über ´ner Woche zurück. War sehr positiv überrascht!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist sie nicht schön?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jungs, ihr entwicklet echt ´nen Treppenfetisch. Das scheint ja wirklich chronisch zu werden bei euch!   Kann ich so gar nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2006)

Gerd, es ist am Sonntag noch kein WP.
Habe aber eben wieder realisiert (durch drauf aufmerksam machen) das meine Schwester ja Geb.Tag hat. Und Frühstück (10Uhr) oder Kaffe (wohl gegen 16uhr) wäre wohl ne nette Gehste von mir.
Wenns um 13uhr an der Saalburg losgeht, wann wäre denn dann wo Treffen?
Bleibts bei 11uhr Hohemark?

Die Treppe sieht schon "ok" aus, allerdings nur wenns wirklich trocken ist, sonst rutscht man auf so komischen Treppenstufen so doof weg.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

@Kater
Bei Treppen gibts auch Unterschiede.
Hab hier mal die wichtigsten zusammengefasst:

1. Normale Betontreppen, zu finden meist an Bahnhöfen, unter Autobahnbrücken
2. Alte Sandsteintreppen, an Gebäuden...
3. Natursteintreppen mit gleicher Tritthöhe, meist in öffentlichen Parks
4. Natursteintreppen mit unterschiedlicher Tritthöhe, Wald ganz alte Gemäuer

1. finden wir inzwischen ziemlich langweilig
2. der kick erwischt zu werden
3. na ja schöne Umgebung
4. die machen Spaß


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Also der richtige Stoff in der Trinkflasche ist hier eindeutig Chateau....Palmer, Margaux dIssan etc. aber nicht aus Plastik

Aber mit frisch gewaschenen Lycras .

Ist das Phillipsruh?


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jungs, ihr entwicklet echt ´nen Treppenfetisch. Das scheint ja wirklich chronisch zu werden bei euch!   Kann ich so gar nicht nachvollziehen.



Vielleicht ist das so ein bisschen davon abhängig, ob Du eher mit dem Kopf, oder aus dem Bauch heraus entscheidest. Jedenfalls sind für mich die Gefühle dabei wichtig; nicht das Rattern an sich. Auch nicht nur die Gefühle während des Fahrens, sondern auch ein wenig vorher und direkt danach.  

fUEl glaubt ja, dass wir da nur mal richtig abgesättigt werden müssen und dann gibt sich das schon. Glaube ich nicht unbedingt. Bei mir fing das Ganze ja nach den ersten Treppen (DIMB Tour Bad Kreuznach) an. Schaumerma. Trails machen auch um so süchtiger, je öfter man welche fährt! Auch wenn ich manchmal das Gefühl habe meinen Lenker nicht mehr lange festhalten zu können.


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei Treppen gibts auch Unterschiede.
> Hab hier mal die wichtigsten zusammengefasst:
> 
> 1. Normale Betontreppen, zu finden meist an Bahnhöfen, unter Autobahnbrücken
> ...



Was is en nu mit Bike habenwolln oder ?
Die Treppen am Peterstein sind mir auch lieber. 
Kann man einen Rundweg draus machen und somit neverending Story


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also der richtige Stoff in der Trinkflasche ist hier eindeutig Chateau....Palmer, Margaux dIssan etc. aber nicht aus Plastik
> 
> Aber mit frisch gewaschenen Lycras .
> 
> Ist das Phillipsruh?



Biebricher Schloß.

@C-R: meintest Du die geschwungene, oder die heftige?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2006)

Die Geschwungene, die glatte eben 
die "heftige" (warum?) ist doch auch schön, neue Disziplin vom Lakejump abgeleitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die Geschwungene, die glatte eben
> die "heftige" (warum?) ist doch auch schön, neue Disziplin vom Lakejump abgeleitet



Vielleicht stelle ich mal mein Rad an die letzte Stufe und mach noch ein Bild. Dann wirst Du mich wahrscheinlich verstehen.


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Biebricher Schloß.
> 
> @C-R: meintest Du die geschwungene, oder die heftige?



Bei dem untersten Bild scheint mir die oberste Stufe für enormen Speed- und Adrenalinschub zu sorgen.
Apropos Adrenalin: Hatte vorhin ne junge Mutter mit Kind und Bodygards hier 
Die waren sehr dezent im Hintergrund aber die Mutter ließ den Kinderwagen immer im Eingang stehen .... ...wohl in dem Gefühl das die unauffälligen Herren draussen das stets im Griff haben.... die Lady wohnt bestimmt auch mit solchen Treppen und das Teil im Wagen kriegt bestimmt mal ein Mountainbike....ich durft immer nur die Gewächshausscheiben mit dem Fußball zerschiessen; der Kleine kann schon im Kindesalter Treppen rocken...und die Bodygards fangen ihn auf , wenn erfällt..


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei dem untersten Bild scheint mir die oberste Stufe für enormen Speed- und Adrenalinschub zu sorgen.
> Apropos Adrenalin: Hatte vorhin ne junge Mutter mit Kind und Bodygards hier
> Die waren sehr dezent im Hintergrund aber die Mutter ließ den Kinderwagen immer im Eingang stehen .... ...wohl in dem Gefühl das die unauffälligen Herren draussen das stets im Griff haben.... die Lady wohnt bestimmt auch mit solchen Treppen und das Teil im Wagen kriegt bestimmt mal ein Mountainbike....ich durft immer nur die Gewächshausscheiben mit dem Fußball zerschiessen; der Kleine kann schon im Kindesalter Treppen rocken...und die Bodygards fangen ihn auf , wenn erfällt..



Hast Du einen Treppenvorkoster - äh -fahrer-Termin ausgemacht? Wir machen ihr auch einen Sonderpreis! Muß nur eine Helmkamera bei rausspringen!


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Treppenvorkoster - äh -fahrer-Termin ausgemacht? Wir machen ihr auch einen Sonderpreis! Muß nur eine Helmkamera bei rausspringen!



Ob ich das bei meinem vorgerückten Alter noch erleb??


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei dem untersten Bild scheint mir die oberste Stufe für enormen Speed- und Adrenalinschub zu sorgen....



Ja, die oberste ist auch etwas höher. Die unterste ist aber mindestens doppelt so hoch, wie die erste. Der folgende Kies gibt dann zwar sicherlich ordentlich nach, aber die Gabel vielleicht auch einmalig mehr, als sie normalerweise kann...


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ob ich das bei meinem vorgerückten Alter noch erleb??



Was denn?

Die soeben entdeckte Marktlücke Treppenvorfahrer für Goldkinder, oder die Helmkamera in unserem Team?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, die oberste ist auch etwas höher. Die unterste ist aber mindestens doppelt so hoch, wie die erste. Der folgende Kies gibt dann zwar sicherlich ordentlich nach, aber die Gabel vielleicht auch einmalig mehr, als sie normalerweise kann...



Ich glaub das Problem dabei ist das Flatt mit weichem Untergrund - da gehst du garantiert über den Lenker und landest ungespitzt im Kies.
Das kann keiner kontrollieren, denke wenn sollte man zum Schluß den Lenker hochreißen und mit allen Gliedmassen abfedern auf beiden Rädern sozusagen - will das aber gar nicht testen....


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was denn?
> 
> Die soeben entdeckte Marktlücke Treppenvorfahrer für Goldkinder, oder die Helmkamera in unserem Team?



Beides


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2006)

Mit meinem Bike will ich das auch nicht testen, da klappt beim Einschlag das VR einfach richtung Unterrohr und der Rahmen ist hin.
http://www.bike-forum.cz/forum/fotky/nase_biky.html?detail=2152#javascritp:void(0)


----------



## fUEL (3. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mit meinem Bike will ich das auch nicht testen, da klappt beim Einschlag das VR einfach richtung Unterrohr und der Rahmen ist hin.
> http://www.bike-forum.cz/forum/fotky/nase_biky.html?detail=2152#javascritp:void(0)



Das kommt von : Alles ist fahrbar!
 sicherlich kein Garantiefall aber wo ist das Bild von der Unfallstation oder dem Aschehaufen nach Genickbruch und Krematorium

Darf mich bis morgen verabschieden- Gut nacht ; Hab jetzt gleich Feierabend.


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mit meinem Bike will ich das auch nicht testen, da klappt beim Einschlag das VR einfach richtung Unterrohr und der Rahmen ist hin.
> http://www.bike-forum.cz/forum/fotky/nase_biky.html?detail=2152#javascritp:void(0)





fUEL schrieb:


> Das kommt von : Alles ist fahrbar!
> sicherlich kein Garantiefall aber wo ist das Bild von der Unfallstation oder dem Aschehaufen nach Genickbruch und Krematorium
> 
> Darf mich bis morgen verabschieden- Gut nacht ; Hab jetzt gleich Feierabend.



Ach was, das kommt doch nur von diesen bleiweichen Canyons. 

(Oh, fUEL hat zu Hause wohl Forums-Verbot bekommen...  Oder er kocht was leckeres und hat Angst, wir kämen vorbei, wenn wir davon Wind bekämen!  )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2006)

Also so langsam mach ich mir wirklich paar Gedanken. Ist nicht der erste Canyon Rahmen der so aussieht. Und das war ja immerhin der Rahmen vom Enduro - ich hab das CC Modell  ich sollte mich aufs Forstautobahn fahren beschränken und jedem Schlagloch gekonnt mit einem nicht zu hektisch ausgeführten Schlänker ausweichen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Also so langsam mach ich mir wirklich paar Gedanken. Ist nicht der erste Canyon Rahmen der so aussieht. Und das war ja immerhin der Rahmen vom Enduro - ich hab das CC Modell  ich sollte mich aufs Forstautobahn fahren beschränken und jedem Schlagloch gekonnt mit einem nicht zu hektisch ausgeführten Schlänger ausweichen



Der Rahmen auf dem Bild wurde doch gegen ne Wand gefahren. Wenn der Knick von ner Treppe oder sonstwas kommen würd, also nicht frontal gegen ne Wand, Auto....dann müßte der Knick nach oben gehen. 
Der Knick nach unten kann nur enstehen wenns nen Frontal Zusammenprall gab. Oder es ist nen Rahmen vom Rütteltisch, da passiert auch sowas.
Ich denk Du mußt Dir keine Gedanken machen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2006)

Durch n Schlagloch gefahren worden... (wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab)


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Das war dann aber gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz tief


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2006)

Dann wars aber ein gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz tiefes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2006)

Gut möglich, war nicht dabei. Hab sowas in der Art (Schlagloch) aber schon verhältnismäßig oft in Verbinung mit solch einem Bild gelesen. Sonst würde es mich ja nicht beunruhigen wenn da nur einer gegen ne Wand gerasselt wäre.


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Durch n Schlagloch gefahren worden... (wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab)



Sag` mal, kannst Du Tschechisch?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2006)

und du?


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und du?



Ist das ein ja, oder ein nein?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2006)

Das ist eine Gegenfrage


----------



## arkonis (3. November 2006)

sorry tut mir leid, am Sonntag wird es nichts bei mir, sitze noch vor einem technischen Problem deren Lösung doch etwas mehr zeit in Anspruch nimmt als gedacht.


----------



## arkonis (3. November 2006)

eine hofheimer Tour sollten wir aber mal anpeilen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2006)

Jetzt verwirrst du mich aber, keine Zeit am Sonntag für die Saalburg weil du heute n Problem hast aber in Hofheim kannst du fahren?!


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> klingt auch ganz gut.  ich muss des mal klären, vorstellbar wäre es. als treffpunkt dann die eddersheimer schleuse. ich schätze, dass ich so um neun spätestens viertel nach da sein könnte. was ist mit dir und montag? haste ne chance urlaub zu bekommen?
> ...



9:15 an der Schleuse wär o.k.; ideal wäre, wenn Du mich kurz anklingels, wenn Du von der A***** wegfährst; ich brauche nach Eddhm ca. 20 min. und wir würden es dann vermeiden, daß sich irgendeiner den Ar*** abfriert. 
Montag wird das nichts mit Urlaub, da wir am Folgetag GF-Meeting haben und ich noch was vorbereiten muß. Aber vllt. könnte ich früher weg (nicht so wie heute: 14:00 Termin mit Chef(GF), um 16:30 gings los und um 18:30 aus'm Büro raus) und man könnte einen längeren, aber ebeneren "Turn" fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2006)

@ Carsten: kannst dich dann ja einklingen und wir fahrn dann noch n Stündchen oder zwei


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber alles noch harmlos zu der story, als ich mal benzin gesoffen hatte :
> 
> als ich mein altes auto in zahlung gab, war der tank noch halbvoll und ich wollte das zeugs retten.
> also schlauch genommen, kanister bereitgestellt und angesaugt (ansaugen ist wirklich nicht mein ding  ). erst kam nix und dann plötzlich und unvermittlet ein schwall ...



dto. schon ein paar mal, allerdings mit Fischwasser unseres Aquariums.... legger.


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Carsten: kannst dich dann ja einklingen und wir fahrn dann noch n Stündchen oder zwei


wie  zurück nach Hofheim, Dich abholen, danach Gerd abholen und zur Hohemark, um auf'm Sandplacken Frank etc. abzuholen, paar Treppen + Trails abradeln und danach nach Hause über'n Eichkopf und ggf. Staufen zurück ????? Willst Du meinen Sohn zum Halbwaisen machen ?????

Edit: Neee Du meinst Montag, das wär o.k.


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> sorry tut mir leid, am Sonntag wird es nichts bei mir, sitze noch vor einem technischen Problem deren Lösung doch etwas mehr zeit in Anspruch nimmt als gedacht.


Technisches Problem  Bike ? PC ? Internet ? Verhüterli ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2006)

Richtig, ich meine Montag  Da fahrn wir ja eh nur flach und langsam, das ist fast wie Spazieren gehen


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Richtig, ich meine Montag  Da fahrn wir ja eh nur flach und langsam, das ist fast wie Spazieren gehen


Hast Du schon was gongred geplant ? Ab wo + wann ? 
(ich komm hier nur schwer mit wie Du an meinen semi-aktuellen Kommentaren zu Beiträgen, die schon 4-5 Seiten "alt" sind, festellen kannst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (3. November 2006)

Jetzt hab ischomol Zaid zum babbele un da sin mer "nur" su zwod.


 *Lugga, Arasch'ne un so waider; mol ebbes uffwache ... *(Fuel had, geh ischemel von aus, was annern inne Fingä als a Tasdadur)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2006)

Naja, so direkt geplant ist noch nix, ausser das wir Montag fahren 
Ich denk mal das sich da so gegen Sonntag spät Nachmittag dann was festes ergibt was dann gegen frühe Nacht wieder abgeändert wird. So wie immer halt (auch wenn ich das nicht so toll finde).
Also gilt es wohl abzuwarten. Hoffe aber das wir ab Hofheim gegen späten Vormittag losfahren und dann einfach mal drauf los fahren bis keiner mehr Lust hat  Wird sich zeigen


----------



## Maggo (3. November 2006)

> Jetzt hab ischomol Zaid zum babbele un da sin mer "nur" su zwod.
> Lugga, Arasch'ne un so waider; mol ebbes uffwache ... (Fuel had, geh ischemel von aus, was annern inne Fingä als a Tasdadur)



isch binn auch noch da, ich treff mit de finger abber die tastaturt nett mer so doll, isch war grad uffm hochheimer maggt un bin nemmer gans allans. isch wünsch uech e guude nacht unn hoff desses sisch net drehe dud im bedd.

sunndaach gehd klar, dei nummer habb ich ja.


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> .... isch war grad uffm hochheimer maggt un bin nemmer gans allans. ....



Ouuuhhhaaa, heb dir noch a bissi bauer für Sonndach uff, abkötze könne mer da ned so eifach, da müsse mer fah'n un fah'n un fah'n ...
(denk ach annen gefligte oddä neue Schlauch)
Isch wünsch Dir en paar scheehne Runde beim Karuselfahre ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Isch mußte de Eisbär'n mol a bissi es Ohr abplausche: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3151735&postcount=70


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Nur noch sibbevärzisch sinn- un stilvolle Beiträsche, un de AWB-Fred is übberholt


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Isch mach däs abber ned als allain, eidieweil isch jetzt och inne Poofe geh. Gude Nacht.
(noch sächsundvärzisch)


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2006)

fünfunnvärzisch:

gu'n mosche. ich kann emal widder net penne. jetzt hock ich hier rum unn trink kaffee und wart druff, dass hier mal was passiere tut. gleich kommt de schwiejervadder, der bringt samstachs immer frische brötcher, dann gibts erstemal frühstück.


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2006)

ich hab mal bisschen werbung platziert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=247803

wie kann man einen einzelnen beitrag verlinken?


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> fünfunnvärzisch:
> gu'n mosche. ich kann emal widder net penne. ....



värnvärzisch:
Morsche zusamme.
Hab ach scho um 5:55 uff de Uhrn geblinzelt, so ne sch*; da könnt mer mol penne un dann des.
Des mit de Verlingung würd mich och interessiere.

Vielleischt sollde mer nach dainer Werbung in dem neue "Ankömmling-Fred" widdä hochdeutsch schwätze, sonst dud die Gude nix verstehe dud.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mal bisschen werbung platziert:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=247803
> 
> wie kann man einen einzelnen beitrag verlinken?



Klick auf die Postingnummer und der einzelne Beitrag geht auf, der rest sollte beherscht werden.

Guten Morgen


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2006)

des geht, ich bin begeistert.


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mal bisschen werbung platziert:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=247803
> 
> wie kann man einen einzelnen beitrag verlinken?


bissi unnerdribbe, abber sonst ok    


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> värnvärzisch:
> Morsche zusamme.
> Hab ach scho um 5:55 uff de Uhrn geblinzelt, so ne sch*; da könnt mer mol penne un dann des.
> Des mit de Verlingung würd mich och interessiere.
> ...


Ah ne, die haast doch Prinzhessin!!! da muß die des abkönne.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

Kaum sind Frauen in Sicht....


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> bissi unnerdribbe, abber sonst ok
> 
> Ah ne, die haast doch Prinzhessin!!! da muß die des abkönne.


Da hasde eischendlisch och rescht...
...nur noch zwansisch (had isch misch wohl e mol verzähld... und kaaner had's g'mergt)


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kaum sind Frauen in Sicht....



 Du derfst net  Du derfst net


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kaum sind Frauen in Sicht....



Dann gug doch e mol bei Dir en Stogwärg höher um die Egg, vllt. lischt da noch ahne ... (nix für ungud, war rescht fresch)


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Dann gug doch e mol bei Dir en Stogwärg höher um die Egg, vllt. lischt da noch ahne ... (nix für ungud, war rescht fresch)



D aach net!


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du derfst net  Du derfst net


Du mid dainer Erfahrung würd isch misch nemmer dran waache ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> D aach net!


Hochdeutsch: "Da auch nicht": woher weist Du dann des ? has de Beweise bei dir (liesche) ??? 
Hochdeutsch: "Du auch nicht": gilt Posting#2636


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Du mid dainer Erfahrung würd isch misch nemmer dran waache ...



Waaste, ja un ne! Viellascht nach meine letzte Erfahrunge n bissi wenicher...


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> woher weist Du dann des ? has de Beweise bei dir (liesche) ???



wadde ma, poste ma a bildche von danm frauche, ich verglachs ma!  des war fresch! nur desde ma siehst wie des geht...


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wadde ma, poste ma a bildche von danm frauche, ich verglachs ma!  des war fresch! nur desde ma siehst wie des geht...


Isch glab Du hast misch a bissi falsch verstanne: De Lugga sei Fra war des Thema; ned mei. Die had grad schon gemaind, isch würd mei (Ehe-)Pflischde vor lauder Posting vergesse....
...wenn dessemol ka Steilvorlach war ....


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

a mol widder "on toppig":
Isch hab für'n um'ne Fluchhafe zwo Tourn erstellt:
a) Start von Eddersheim aus = 54 km (Maggo für Sonndach)
b) Start von Kriftel aus über Eddersheim und Rückwesch über Kelsterbach+Hatterschem nach Kriftel = 58 km (für'd Hofhemer Plauschergrübbsche)
wenn mer gesche de Uhrzeischerrischtung fahre, könn't de Lucafabian en Großdail de Streck von daham aus mitfahre.


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> a mol widder "on toppig":
> Isch hab für'n um'ne Fluchhafe zwo Tourn erstellt:
> a) Start von Eddersheim aus = 54 km (Maggo für Sonndach)
> b) Start von Kriftel aus über Eddersheim und Rückwesch über Kelsterbach+Hatterschem nach Kriftel = 58 km (für'd Hofhemer Plauschergrübbsche)
> wenn mer gesche de Uhrzeischerrischtung fahre, könn't de Lucafabian en Großdail de Streck von daham aus mitfahre.



Hört sich super an! Schick mir die Strecken doch bitte mal per Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hört sich super an! Schick mir die Strecken doch bitte mal per Mail.


schon unterwegs...


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

Hat einer einen Tipp, wo ich gute Winterklamotten günstig bekommen kann?


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Nur noch sibbevärzisch sinn- un stilvolle Beiträsche, un de AWB-Fred is übberholt


...un schon sinds nur noch fünfe...
@Arachne: günstisch evtl. HiBike in Kronbersch ? hab ned so die Ahnung.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

wieso siwweverzisch, sin doch nur fünf äh vier bis zu Gleichstand

Wg. sonntach bin ich noch hie un her gerisse, brauch noch Zeit fer de engültisch Enscheidung


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...un schon sinds nur noch fünfe...
> @Arachne: günschtisch evtl. HiBike in Kronbersch ? hab ned so die Ahnung (de Feinkostlade midde vier Buchstabe had zur Zaid nix agduelles)



Danke! Fahre jetzt erstmal zum Mountainstoo, dann vielleicht noch zum Hibike. Muß ja um zwo schon wieder an der Hohemark sein.


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Da hasde eischendlisch och rescht...
> ...nur noch zwansisch (had isch misch wohl e mol verzähld... und kaaner had's g'mergt)


Morsche Uwe, jetzt bisde de erschde gewäse...


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieso siwweverzisch, sin doch nur fünf äh vier bis zu Gleichstand
> 
> Wg. sonntach bin ich noch hie un her gerisse, brauch noch Zeit fer de engültisch Enscheidung



Fährst Du überhauüt noch mal mit uns???  Dauernd nur Absagen...  

@MTK-Cube: Montach kann er aach späder net zusteiche, da isser immer noch uff de Genfer Roll...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche Uwe, jetzt bisde de erschde gewäse...



Ähm, gwesche noch net, nur die Hackelscher gebutzt, mußt mid de kniner a kinnermusical gugge. Es Frühstück is aber jetzt fetisch. Mit feine Wek, Hörncher Ei un Kaffe. Ohhh, die Fraa komt jetzt aber schnell, sonst gibts wieder dumme Sprüch.

Bis  nachem Frühstück


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieso siwweverzisch, sin doch nur fünf äh vier bis zu Gleichstand
> 
> Wg. sonntach bin ich noch hie un her gerisse, brauch noch Zeit fer de engültisch Enscheidung


wenn de debei wärscht, wär schee, wenn de de Bersche nuff wills, häd isch ach kaaan Bluddruck mid. 
Falls joou, sach bescheid, ob de nach Edderschem um 9:15 kimmst oder ob mer disch ca. 10:00 bei Dir abholle oder an de Brigg Fluchhafe-Zebeelinhaim treffe solle.


----------



## Hornisborn (4. November 2006)

Ich muss euch mal sagen, das ich den Thread hier gern mit lese. Gerade weil Ihr hier in Hessisch schreibt. Ich hab das leider nie richtig sprechen gelernt, war aber früher mit dem Opa und seinen Freunden in der Kneipe beim Äpplewoi in Frankfurt. Da war ich aber noch sehr klein und da man es sonst nicht spricht vergisst man einiges.

Also weiter so, damit ich auch was lerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (4. November 2006)

Moin -Mensch wart Ihr fleissig am plausche...lauder dummzeug wie immer Bravo
was issen meue?
Braucht de uwe e rad?

Bin jedzd erscht e ma e stund wesch.

cuontrail domani


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fährst Du überhauüt noch mal mit uns???  Dauernd nur Absagen...
> 
> @MTK-Cube: Montach kann er aach späder net zusteiche, da isser immer noch uff de Genfer Roll...




Es Pinzesche hat gesacht sie wüst wieso beim Gerd....
...wenn er de ganz Tach vorm PC hocke werd und ansonsten uff em Bike sitze tut.


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin -Mensch wart Ihr fleissig am plausche...lauder dummzeug wie immer Bravo
> was issen meue?
> Braucht de uwe e rad?
> 
> ...



Genau, was issn moije? Bleibt des bei Dir, un 13 Uhr Saalbursch, odder biste aach um elfe an de Hohemack?


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es Pinzesche hat gesacht sie wüst wieso beim Gerd....
> ...wenn er de ganz Tach vorm PC hocke werd und ansonsten uff em Bike sitze tut.



Kannst ihr ausrichte, wenn ich grad a Prinzessche dahaam hät, wär des gans annerst! Des war bisher immer so...


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ich muss euch mal sagen, das ich den Thread hier gern mit lese. Gerade weil Ihr hier in Hessisch schreibt. Ich hab das leider nie richtig sprechen gelernt, war aber früher mit dem Opa und seinen Freunden in der Kneipe beim Äpplewoi in Frankfurt. Da war ich aber noch sehr klein und da man es sonst nicht spricht vergisst man einiges.
> 
> Also weiter so, damit ich auch was lerne!



Ach herrje, jez werd des schon zu er didaktische Verflichdung...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin -Mensch wart Ihr fleissig am plausche...lauder dummzeug wie immer Bravo
> was issen meue?
> Braucht de uwe e rad?
> 
> ...



Muß noch mim Frausche rede...geb mir mal noch mindesten den Vormittach. für manch Zeusch brach mer Zeit


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ich muss euch mal sagen, das ich den Thread hier gern mit lese. Gerade weil Ihr hier in Hessisch schreibt. Ich hab das leider nie richtig sprechen gelernt, war aber früher mit dem Opa und seinen Freunden in der Kneipe beim Äpplewoi in Frankfurt. Da war ich aber noch sehr klein und da man es sonst nicht spricht vergisst man einiges.
> 
> Also weiter so, damit ich auch was lerne!



Da gibts so ae klaa heftche, en kumbel hat des. Ich gug ma wie des hase tut. Da is es hessich beschriewe. Ich glaub es hest Asterix spricht hessich.

Aber es is shee das a mal aner dadezu a positiv äusserung von sich gibt, mer wisse nämlich alsemal net ob des net besser in hochdeutsch wär


----------



## Hornisborn (4. November 2006)

Ne Ne, Hauptsache der Spass bleibt dabei.


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da gibts so ae klaa heftche, en kumbel hat des. Ich gug ma wie des hase tut. Da is es hessich beschriewe. Ich glaub es hest Asterix spricht hessich.
> 
> Aber es is shee das a mal aner dadezu a positiv äusserung von sich gibt, mer wisse nämlich alsemal net ob des net besser in hochdeutsch wär



Ne, ne, des haast: `s Zuckerschnecksche

(die midder sche Nas!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (4. November 2006)

Jungs isch hab was bessäs gfunde. Is zwar die faul variante, awwer erschdmol egal.

http://www.iwwersedser.de/?display=translate


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Jungs isch hab was bessäs gfunde. Is zwar die faul variante, awwer erschdmol egal.
> 
> http://www.iwwersedser.de/?display=translate



Was es alles gibt.


----------



## Hornisborn (4. November 2006)

Manschmol is des schunn krass was mer alls im Innernet findet. Da gibts Sache, da würde mer nie druff kumme.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Braucht de uwe e rad?
> 
> Bin jedzd erscht e ma e stund wesch.
> 
> cuontrail domani



Ich würd lieber auf Dein Angebot nächste Woche zurückkommen. Da gibts auch Punkte fer de Pogal. Weis nicht ob das so gut ist mit nem fremden Rad Treppenrattern zu gehen. Ich bin dann ja ach net de vorsischtischste. Wenn ich in Genf aständisch Stunne globb, läßt sich vielleicht am Donnerstach ebbes mache. Des wär doch ach net des schlächteste.


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

hab ebbe 216,75 Eus fer Rad-Klamotte ausgegebe! :kotz: Hab abber a Trikot-Jäcksche, Handschuh, Überschuh und Baanling bekomme.

@C-R: Im Moment wären wir an der Hohemark wohl alleine... Wenn des so weidergeht un ich frieh genuch wach werd, fahre ich viellascht ach mit umn Fluchhafe.


----------



## fUEL (4. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich würd lieber auf Dein Angebot nächste Woche zurückkommen. Da gibts auch Punkte fer de Pogal. Weis nicht ob das so gut ist mit nem fremden Rad Treppenrattern zu gehen. Ich bin dann ja ach net de vorsischtischste. Wenn ich in Genf aständisch Stunne globb, läßt sich vielleicht am Donnerstach ebbes mache. Des wär doch ach net des schlächteste.



Also ich leih die schon eins wenn du magst. Am besten des von meiner Frau des ist leicht schnell und wenig gefahren. da wird des mal bewegt und freud sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also ich leih die schon eins wenn du magst. Am besten des von meiner Frau des ist leicht schnell und wenig gefahren. da wird des mal bewegt und freud sich



Au ja, de Luggafabian uffm Damerad!!! Isch bringn Foto mit...


----------



## fUEL (4. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Au ja, de Luggafabian uffm Damerad!!! Isch bringn Foto mit...



Iss so en eehnliche gontrast wie wen en langhaarische uffenem Herrenrad sitze dut  
Des iss e fuel ex 9 mit allem Luxus und 100 Federwesch vorne wie hinne.


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Iss so en eehnliche gontrast wie wen en langhaarische uffenem Herrenrad sitze dut
> Des iss e fuel ex 9 mit allem Luxus und 100 Federwesch vorne wie hinne.



Boah eh, des derfste Der net entgehe lasse Lugga!!


----------



## fUEL (4. November 2006)

seh das ähnlich - sogar 180er Scheibe uff dere Kist wg. dem feminine Angsdbremsse...
Wer trägt sich denn bitte beim Lmb für Montag vormittag  ein????http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3542*Seid Ihr zum Mittagsschlaf ???*


----------



## arkonis (4. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Technisches Problem  Bike ? PC ? Internet ? Verhüterli ?


PC und Elektronik, muss bis Montach eine Schaltung erstellen und hatte gestern wenig Zeit gehabt zum letzten finde ich keinen Bezug 
wegen Hofheim dachte ich mehr eine kleine, schnelle Runde wie wir schon zuletzt mit Matthias gefahren sind.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> seh das ähnlich - sogar 180er Scheibe uff dere Kist wg. dem feminine Angsdbremsse...
> Wer trägt sich denn bitte beim Lmb für Montag vormittag  ein????http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3542*Seid Ihr zum Mittagsschlaf ???*



Könnte jamand bei mir anrufen um 5:00, ich muß um sechs uff de arbeit sein. Da wär um 5 nen Weckruf genau des rischtische. Sacht mal, wieviel Pkt. wollt Ihr dann am Montag mache? Bis 12:00 wärns 4x7=28 Pkt./Pers.. Hut ab!

Wie soll ich des dann jemals wieder einhole könne. Mit dem Fahrrad von Deiner Frau , des wär schon e fei Sach. D.h. 13:00 Saalborsch. Seh isch des rischtisch?

Gruss


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> *Seid Ihr zum Mittagsschlaf ???*



Kuche esse bei de Äldern....


----------



## fUEL (4. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Könnte jamand bei mir anrufen um 5:00, ich muß um sechs uff de arbeit sein. Da wär um 5 nen Weckruf genau des rischtische. Sacht mal, wieviel Pkt. wollt Ihr dann am Montag mache? Bis 12:00 wärns 4x7=28 Pkt./Pers.. Hut ab!
> 
> Wie soll ich des dann jemals wieder einhole könne. Mit dem Fahrrad von Deiner Frau , des wär schon e fei Sach. D.h. 13:00 Saalborsch. Seh isch des rischtisch?
> 
> Gruss



ich sach nuer aans Benchmark zu Beginn am Abend geds weider  hab scho mal alle Akkus gelade damit des trotz Arweid am Montag e aaständisch Ergebniss gewwe dut. 
Wenn Jacht iss muß ich uff die Roll. Awwer des gibt dann aach Punkde
Bis max 9 ist jedoch nur 4Std a 4 Pkt. Hab mal 845 gespostet, da ich wenigsstens noch mal abspritze und die kett ölen wollt. Wenn ich um 915 unner de Dusch bin schaff ich des bis 10 in Hombursch im Laden zu sein.

Mit dem Rad klappt des!
Wollt eischgentlich mit dem Rad auch schon uff die Saalbursch...Villeicht kimmst de zu mir und mir düse zusamme da nuff.....


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

Schick mir doch mal die Kontaktdate, wo de wohnst unsoweider..


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2006)

> Könnte jamand bei mir anrufen um 5:00, ich muß um sechs uff de arbeit sein. Da wär um 5 nen Weckruf genau des rischtische!



gebb mer mal dei nummer, isch schaff des! wann eischentlisch? morsche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (4. November 2006)

heud schaff ich ema des Ergomeder ins Büro damit ich im Winterpokal allzeit bereit bin und während dem Training mit dem Laptop mit Euch plausche kann. Iss das net scharf???


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2006)

subber sach, mer wünscht sich, du wärst in einem seim team.


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> heud schaff ich ema des Ergomeder ins Büro damit ich im Winterpokal allzeit bereit bin und während dem Training mit dem Laptop mit Euch plausche kann. Iss das net scharf???



na, ob des was werde tut ? zwaa sache uff eenmal  , isch waaas ja net ...

@maggo : gliggwuntsch fir de zuschlaach bei de prinzhessin


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2006)

ei, isch binn halt en schmeur, unn mit de rischtische leudd im rügge iss de rest e kinnerspiel.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> @maggo : gliggwuntsch fir de zuschlaach bei de prinzhessin



Ich seh noch net das de zuschlag erteilt worn is. Lediglich bedankt hat se sich fer die infos. Da gibts bestimmt noch e bische was zum tun.  

Aber wenn se ma dabei war, dann hawe mehr se eh im Sack


----------



## Hornisborn (4. November 2006)

Blous mol so e dabbische Frage. Wenn Höhenmeter angegebe werre, sinn des blous die die mer hoch fährt orrer werre da die hoch  unn runner zamme gereschnet?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

Es zählt nur enuff. Wenn enuff von ennunner abweicht  tut mer bei de nunnern an bindestrich davor mache. z.B. -2000 Hm, da gings dann ganz schö lang nunnner. Braucht mer wenn mehr z.B. mit de Seilbahn enuff und mit em Bike ennuner fährt


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Blous mol so e dabbische Frage. Wenn Höhenmeter angegebe werre, sinn des blous die die mer hoch fährt orrer werre da die hoch  unn runner zamme gereschnet?



nur die nach obbe, des sinn nämlich die, wo meistens mehr weh tun ...

wäre ja noch schenner, wenn die ganze dreppebeiger ihr dreppe runner midzähle däte derfe


----------



## Hornisborn (4. November 2006)

Ok, also blous was hoch get. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2006)

Gerd: ich bin am überlegen ob ich morgen ganz zu hause bleibe. Zum einen wegen meiner Schwester (und dem lecker GebTagKuchen) und zum andern zum Kräfte sparen für Montag. Hoffentlich regnets am Montag nicht, dann fahre ich wohl ne ganze Menge. 
Und die Rolle ist auch schon fast bestellt  für die Regentage


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2006)

mal e anner frach: was fer schuh ziehtn ihr zum winnerpokal ah? isch mein jetzt net,welsche am beste zu euerm triko passe dun sonnern was fer welsche am beste warm halte. isch bin grad hin un hergerisse wesche der frach ob ich jetz e paar shimano treter mit gore tecks kaafe soll odder aber besser welche fer de rischtische winder.die midm gore tecks neumodische kram habbe halt de verteil, dass mer se jetz scho aaziehe tät könne unn im winder dann mit dickere strümpf un eventuel übberschuh. helft mer ma weider.


----------



## Hornisborn (4. November 2006)

Da isch mer momentan kaa neue Schuuh leiste kann, werd isch mit moin Turnschuhe  unn zwaa paar Socke fahrn. Bin eh nedd so der Typ der glei friert.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2006)

Mir müssen meine Sommerschuhe + Überschuhe reichen. Für Winterschuhe fehlt das Geld. Zur Not kommen wieder Plattformen dran und ich fahr mit Winterstiefeln (wie letzten Winter)


----------



## arkonis (4. November 2006)

da muss ich mich auch mal als weichei outen, bei dem Wetter bekomme ich schon beim Gedanken an den Feldberg kalte Füße, zuletzt hat der auch noch weiss gestralt


----------



## Hornisborn (4. November 2006)

isch werde moje orrer schpäteschdens Montag mol hoch fahrn  unn ausschau nach dem weisse zaisch halte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. November 2006)

wo seht dann ihr quadratsimbel schnee uffm bersch? die webcam zeischt nix zumindest net im zeitraffer von gestern.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und die Rolle ist auch schon fast bestellt  für die Regentage



Was für ein willst Du der denn hole, wann willst Du se hole. Hoffentlich net bei ebay, da will ich nemlich mei hole. Evtl. sollte mer uns absprechen, sonst schieße mer und gegeseitich in die Höhe





Maggo schrieb:


> mal e anner frach: was fer schuh ziehtn ihr zum winnerpokal ah? isch mein jetzt net,welsche am beste zu euerm triko passe dun sonnern was fer welsche am beste warm halte. isch bin grad hin un hergerisse wesche der frach ob ich jetz e paar shimano treter mit gore tecks kaafe soll odder aber besser welche fer de rischtische winder.die midm gore tecks neumodische kram habbe halt de verteil, dass mer se jetz scho aaziehe tät könne unn im winder dann mit dickere strümpf un eventuel übberschuh. helft mer ma weider.



Bei mir tuns ach a paar Neoprenünerzieher und de Sommerschuh. Irgendwannn werds dann aber zu kalt dademit. Die Kältebrücke über die Klickies ist einfach net zu unterbreche, dann nem ich, fer de richtisch kaale  Tache, die Berschsteischerschuh undde Neoprenüberzieher


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo seht dann ihr quadratsimbel schnee uffm bersch? die webcam zeischt nix zumindest net im zeitraffer von gestern.



Da hat wohl en anern Schnee uff em Disch gelesche


----------



## Hornisborn (4. November 2006)

Wahrscheinlisch noch der kompledde Östlich Taunus.


----------



## arkonis (4. November 2006)

nein wirklich ich habe von Friedberch aus Schnee gesehen, am Mittwoch war das, vielleicht ist der schon aufgetaut


----------



## arkonis (4. November 2006)

achso wir sollten den Fred mal bewerten, wir liegen ein Stern zurück, auf gehts


----------



## Hornisborn (4. November 2006)

schtimmt um 13 Uhr gugg mer einwenisch im Zeitraffer.


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2006)

> nein wirklich ich habe von Friedberch aus Schnee gesehen, am Mittwoch war das, vielleicht ist der schon aufgetaut



mer weiss was du da widder gesehe hast.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/285857/cat/13122


----------



## Hornisborn (4. November 2006)

Is wägglisch so, wannde im Zeitraffer der Feldberg cam vom Middwoch uff 13:00 Uhr schpullst gugg mer ebbes Schnee. Is halt blous arig schwer die  schtell zu finde.


----------



## arkonis (4. November 2006)

ich musste auh genau hinsehen es war mehr ein Schleier, nicht mehr aber definitiv Schnee und 13. Uhr kann gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

wasn mit deinem avatar passiert?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2006)

Will ne Tacx t1850 bei H&S ordern, keine Angst mit deiner Ebay Rolle.

Bin jetzt soweit zu sagen das ich morgen nicht dabei bin. 

Was ist mit Montag?


----------



## arkonis (4. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wasn mit deinem avatar passiert?



die Jugend muss auf die richtigen Pfade geführt werden


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Will ne Tacx t1850 bei H&S ordern, keine Angst mit deiner Ebay Rolle.
> 
> Bin jetzt soweit zu sagen das ich morgen nicht dabei bin.
> 
> Was ist mit Montag?



Montag bin ich in Genf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2006)

Weiß ich doch, dich meinte ich auch nicht.
Hab fast so den Eindruck das da nix mehr zustande kommt und der Urlaubstag für die Katz war


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch, dich meinte ich auch nicht.
> Hab fast so den Eindruck das da nix mehr zustande kommt und der Urlaubstag für die Katz war



Unfug, der Gard hat Urlaub, der fuel will schon ganz früh, Maggo hat Urlaub

da kommt schon noch was, mach Dir keine Gedanken


----------



## fUEL (4. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Unfug, der Gard hat Urlaub, der fuel will schon ganz früh, Maggo hat Urlaub
> 
> da kommt schon noch was, mach Dir keine Gedanken



Geil Futter gekocht: Hirschfilet mit Orangenkastanie, Rotkraut und Kardoffelkläs dezu en wunderbare Cuvee Max von meiam Freund dem August Kesseler aus Assmannshausen ( uff dem seim Höllenberg gehts aach trailig gut ab ) 

Wenn ich hungrig bin denk ich immer mei Fraa hat de richtsche Kerl geheiert, do werd mer gut bekocht    

Dadefür kann die gut backen ..........
Wenn de uwe brav iss kann er vielleicht meue beim Rad zurückbringe vom selbstgemachte äbbelkuche mit eischene Äbbel und eischene nüss probiern .,...


Kann ja bissle Laub kehre defür .... 

Weschbeschreiwung iss im pm .....hab aach mei hendi immer in de näh....


----------



## fUEL (4. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch, dich meinte ich auch nicht.
> Hab fast so den Eindruck das da nix mehr zustande kommt und der Urlaubstag für die Katz war


..........................unn die Katz iss im looser team mit dem komische Fux der öl verschütte dut.........


----------



## fUEL (4. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Unfug, der Gard hat Urlaub, der fuel will schon ganz früh, Maggo hat Urlaub
> 
> da kommt schon noch was, mach Dir keine Gedanken



und dess heisst :::::::
We are one team ..........
mir saan nur zu ville deshalb hawwe mer es gespliddet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (4. November 2006)

Schlufft Ihr schoo ......? odr was ....
meue iss de letzde tach vorm bokal ......
Wo bleiwe euer Aameldungen im lmb oder lmaa oder wie aach immer der sch... sich schümbe dut????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? so sinn mer aach bald uff de said 200
 
Frank


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2006)

5uhr ist mir zu früh und 845std?! soviele Brötchen passen nicht in meinen Rucksack.


----------



## fUEL (4. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Unfug, der Gard hat Urlaub, der fuel will schon ganz früh, Maggo hat Urlaub
> 
> da kommt schon noch was, mach Dir keine Gedanken



Iss dademit des Gard Haarstudio gemaind???
Deshalb kann mer dem zöbcher flächde wann mer will...


----------



## fUEL (4. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 5uhr ist mir zu früh und 845std?! soviele Brötchen passen nicht in meinen Rucksack.



ei grezi dademit iss acht uhr und 45 minuten als voraussichtliches Ende der Tourn vorm Frühstück gemaind. am awend gehds waider...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2006)

ok, dann fahr du mal vorm Frühstück, ich schlafe in der Zeit 
Und Abends schaun wir dann mal obs was wird.

Was ist mit dem Urlaubnehmern, Gerd, Maggo, wann und wo?


----------



## fUEL (4. November 2006)

Guud nachd schlaft guud bis meun in aller Frische :daumen:

unn wo iss die Benchmarkplanung von unsere annere 3 members ......Doppelmarathon und 12 stunne bike am Mondachß????ß

Wo seid Ihr wollt ihr uff Malle über windern????
De Fux muss baue de Kater Mäus fange und Ehe frisch ...... lass uns alle in Grund und Boden fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

So, hab mol en hochoffizielle LMB-Eintrach gemocht für Morsche friehh.
Uwe, bisde noch rat(d)los, was de mosche mache willst ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ok, dann fahr du mal vorm Frühstück, ich schlafe in der Zeit
> Und Abends schaun wir dann mal obs was wird.
> Was ist mit dem Urlaubnehmern, Gerd, Maggo, wann und wo?


Ich muß schaffe, wolld aber gesche 16:00 aus'm Büro fladdern un uf'd Piste gäie. Wenn also ab 16:00 irschendwo wass abgeht oddä isch dezukomme kaa, versuch isch misch azuschliese (kann ach was naidraiderisches sei). Ansonste werd isch wohl widdä a Rund in de mainische Tiefebene mache.


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. November 2006)

Kaaa aner mer da von Eusch un des zur Hauptsendezaid, tse tse tse.
Dann werd isch mol in die Garasch gäie und schaun, ob de Bock noch a bissi Brunox oder so habbe möscht. Isch schau späder noch e mol nei ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2006)

Ok, das griesche mer doch wohl hiee, weer ja gelaachd wänn nid.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2006)

Bin ewe von AWBler Party zurückgekomme, hab doch einige von dem gute Rote in mei Kehl reinschütte müsse. Werd jetzt noch die PN vom Fuel lese und dann fall ich mit süsse träume ins Bett


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2006)

Gerd kommst Du morgen auch zum Frank, scheinbar sind wir ja nur zu dritt?!


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2006)

isch komm grad mal widder vom hocemer maggt. war ned so dolle was de erhitzte rote angeht, abber es liescht ja einisches vor uns.

@ de verrickte renner: montach steht. abber mei geidfähischkeidde lasse doch arg zu winsche übberisch, deshalb will ich des wem anners übberlasse. debai bin ich uff jedenfall. 

mer liest sich, gute nacht bis dahie.


----------



## fUEL (5. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd kommst Du morgen auch zum Frank, scheinbar sind wir ja nur zu dritt?!



De Kililan is um 13 Uhr uff de Saalbursch owwe da wären ma scho zu vierd.

Bis nachher dann - geh mal weiter penne - Sch...Vollmondnacht !!!!


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2006)

guude,

isch bin wach un mach mich jetzt gleich emal nach kalbach uff die abbeit. 

@carsten: sollte sich irgendwas an unserem treffpunkt verschieben geb ich bescheid, ansonsten hab ich gesehen, dass du den lmb für neun gemacht hast, wie gesagt, viertel nach wär mir von vornherein schon lieber.

bis gleich dann.


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> guude,
> 
> isch bin wach un mach mich jetzt gleich emal nach kalbach uff die abbeit.
> 
> ...


Keine Panik, deshalb hab ich im Text von 9:00 - (bis) 9:15 gesprochen. Ich warte auf Dich (wg. der Temp. im Auto = schwarzer Cube-Laster aus Rüsselsbach).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (5. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bin ewe von AWBler Party zurückgekomme, ....


SHIT, da ist mir was völlig vergesse gegange  Da werd isch misch wohl entschuldsche müsse


----------



## fUEL (5. November 2006)

guude morsche zusamme.

@uwe wenn de zufällig dei pedalche ned am Rotwild inde Werkstatt hast bring se mit.

Geh mal in de Garden raus zum Laub kehren.
Bis späder

Frank


----------



## Arachne (5. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd kommst Du morgen auch zum Frank, scheinbar sind wir ja nur zu dritt?!



Ich hab` mir gestern was am Bein gezerrt, die Nacht wegen der Schmerzen durchgemacht, immer noch keine schmerzfreie Stellung gefunden und werde heute sicherlich nicht fahren können...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> guude morsche zusamme.
> 
> @uwe wenn de zufällig dei pedalche ned am Rotwild inde Werkstatt hast bring se mit.
> 
> ...



Frank , sorry aber ich werd auch nicht kommen. Die Frau ist wenig begeistert darüber das ich heute den ganzen Nachmittag biken will wenn ich für die nächsten 2 Tage nach Genf fahr. Sie steht dann da bügelt mein Zeug und ich mach mir nen schönen Tag. manchmal muß man Kompromiße eingehen. Sie mußte gestern Abend schon Gesprächen zuhöhren in denen es ausschließlich ums Biken ging. Das war wohl auch niht förderlich für Ihr wohlbefinden. Trotzdem danke für das Angebot (auch das für den Kuchen), ich hoffe doch das wir das bald nachhohlen werden (samt Kuchen).

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frank , sorry aber ich werd auch nicht kommen. Die Frau ist wenig begeistert darüber das ich heute den ganzen Nachmittag biken will wenn ich für die nächsten 2 Tage nach Genf fahr. Sie steht dann da bügelt mein Zeug und ich mach mir nen schönen Tag. manchmal muß man Kompromiße eingehen. Sie mußte gestern Abend schon Gesprächen zuhöhren in denen es ausschließlich ums Biken ging. Das war wohl auch niht förderlich für Ihr wohlbefinden. Trotzdem danke für das Angebot (auch das für den Kuchen), ich hoffe doch das wir das bald nachhohlen werden (samt Kuchen).
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian



MOIN,MOIN! Nehme interessiert zur Kenntnis,  daß Ihr irendwo  ja doch noch normal seid  : ZERRUNG WO IST DAS DENN PASSIERT GERD    FAMILIE UWE:   Also mit Euch fahre ich weiter! Aber nicht heute: Die Augen tränen, die Nase kribbelt und läuft usw. Frank - Kilian haltet durch    Gruß Peter


----------



## fUEL (5. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIN,MOIN! Nehme interessiert zur Kenntnis,  daß Ihr irendwo  ja doch noch normal seid  : ZERRUNG WO IST DAS DENN PASSIERT GERD    FAMILIE UWE:   Also mit Euch fahre ich weiter! Aber nicht heute: Die Augen tränen, die Nase kribbelt und läuft usw. Frank - Kilian haltet durch    Gruß Peter



Naja dann kollektiv gute und bessere Zeiten und Gesundheit

Wir werden schon paar geile Wege auftun und an Euch denken 


Des Wedder is wohl janz o.k.
Mach jedzd Frühstück für mei Fraa und mich und dann uff des Fahrrad und ab...........

Ciao 

Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2006)

@Arachne:
Erzähl mal was los ist, warst Du zu wild beim Sex?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. November 2006)

Bist Du noch da, Frank??? Sag mal............ Wie ist das mit dem Racing Team und warum sind da die anderen VERÜCKTEN nicht drin? Oder seid Ihr STILLE GENIESSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sie mußte gestern Abend schon Gesprächen zuhöhren in denen es ausschließlich ums Biken ging. Das war wohl auch nicht förderlich für Ihr wohlbefinden.



haben wir da was falsch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> haben wir da was falsch gemacht



Ne Ihr habt da nix falschgemacht, liegt einfach in der Natur des Menschen das man sich über gemeinsame Interessen Unterhält. Geli fand Euch alle in Ordnung nur gehen die Gespräch Zuhause immer in Richtung MTB und jetzt auch auf der Feier. Das ist natürlich für nen aussenstehenden recht uninteressant vielleicht sogar langweilig.

Sie hat auch nix direkt zu mir gesagt, aber nach 25 Jahren, upps doch schon so lange, da kennt man sich halt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. November 2006)

AAAAARRRGGG, was muß man denn hier lesen ?!?!
Ich hab mich schon verdammt gewundert das Ihr beide (Uwe + Gerd) *jetzt* online seid. So'n Pech für Euch; irgendwie hat unser WP-Team Zerfallserscheinungen: Maggo muß dauernd Luft nachpumpen, Uwe's Bike hat Zwangspause, Gerd hat Pause, Caro ist irgendwie untergetaucht und isch...(überlesch...) hab noch nix kabutt (außer ner riesen Gedächnislücke).

Ich trau mich kaum zu sagen, daß es heut morgen verhältnismäßig echt schön war. 61,8 km in  3:48 Std. mit 132er Ø-Puls war genau das, was ich für meinen Teil vorhatte.
@Maggo, der erste See mit dem ersten Trail war der Bornbruchsee (südwestlich v.Mörfelden), der kleine See nach dem Langener war der Gehspitzweiher.
@Arachne: Du, an der Strecke muß isch noch was modifiziere, sonst hängst de ach a bissi belämmert vor de ICE-Strecke und bei dem ehemaligen Gelände von Ph. Holzmann gehts ach ned dursch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2006)

was ist jetzt mit morgen? Wann und wo?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2006)

Frank wie wars? Mach doch mal nen Stubenhocker neidisch!


----------



## fUEL (5. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne:
> Erzähl mal was los ist, warst Du zu wild beim Sex?



Ich hab gehört der Gerd is uff den Kater gestürzt( hat wohl versucht rechtzeitig vorm Beginn beim Kater Punkte zu verhinnern)   
Hat hoffentlich mit Sex nix zu dun in dem Zusammenhang würde ja das junge Glück beeinträchtigt sein. 

Mir hadde heud aach en geile neue Trail gefunde: Steil, schleimig, steinig wurzelisch, mit Spitzkehrche drin - der Stoff aus dem die Träume sinn. 
Awwer ihr ihr ward ja daheim im Schwimmbad oder sonsdewo. oder übernächtischt vom feiere


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mir hadde heud aach en geile neue Trail gefunde: Steil, schleimig, steinig wurzelisch, mit Spitzkehrche drin - der Stoff aus dem die Träume sinn.



un wo 

so, morsche geht´s los ...
werd bestimmt net die meiste punkt einfahre, dafür awer sehr wahrscheinlich mit die ersten überhaupt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (5. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> un wo



1,5 km entfernt vom Metzgerpfad - werd ich hier awwer ned genau sache, weil des iss net für Jeden....
zeigs Euch gern emal....awer mir wolle ja ned des da en Volksufflauf entstehe dut, gelle.?


Warsd de aach dahaam?


----------



## Arachne (5. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört der Gerd is uff den Kater gestürzt( hat wohl versucht rechtzeitig vorm Beginn beim Kater Punkte zu verhinnern)
> Hat hoffentlich mit Sex nix zu dun in dem Zusammenhang würde ja das junge Glück beeinträchtigt sein.
> 
> Mir hadde heud aach en geile neue Trail gefunde: Steil, schleimig, steinig wurzelisch, mit Spitzkehrche drin - der Stoff aus dem die Träume sinn.
> Awwer ihr ihr ward ja daheim im Schwimmbad oder sonsdewo. oder übernächtischt vom feiere



Hab` den Kater weder umgefahren, noch bin ich auf ihn gestürzt. Mußte mir aber ziemliche Mühe geben, damit das nicht passiert!


----------



## fUEL (5. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab` den Kater weder umgefahren, noch bin ich auf ihn gestürzt. Mußte mir aber ziemliche Mühe geben, damit das nicht passiert!



So schnell stürzt man über Fehlinformationen ...hoffe die Invaliden sind wieder auf der Strasse der Genesung...obwohl gute Trails ja gesund mache solle.....

Geh jetzt koche: Seezunge gefüllt mit BlattSpinat in Orangensössche,  dazu noch weitere Leckereien und en guude Wein 
Hamm mer uns verdient heud...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2006)

Ich glaub ich setz mich um 0:01 uhr aufs Rad und fahre den ersten Punkt der dann um 0:17uhr eingetragen wird.

@ fux: wann willst du los?

@ Team Taunusplauscher: wann ist morgen start? Warum redet keiner mit mir?


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2006)

wenns wetter passt fahr ich so gegen 5.45 uhr ins büro ...

@fuel : war heud unnerwegs, zusamme mit de katz, dem rainer mit de bianca, dem wolfgang (die solltest du alle vom dimb-treff kenne) und noch zwa annern, die fast immer sonntachs mitkomme due ...
bis uff de feldbersch im nebbel habbe mer uns geschafft. un so ne blede schoggerin wollt mir net gönne, dass ich se uff de letzte meter überhole due un had noch e mol gas gegebbe, die blede *** die   
awer berschab hab ichs ihr dann gezeischt


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> [email protected] Team Taunusplauscher: wann ist morgen start? Warum redet keiner mit mir?


Ich kann wie schon gesagt erst nach 16:00 Uhr. Würde da überhaupt jemand in Erwägung ziehen zu fahren (oder nochmal gegen Ende des Urlaubstages)???.
Ich würde wieder von Kriftel Richtung Startbahn 18 West fahren und (nur) diese 1 oder 2 mal umrunden (eine Umrundung sind immerhin ca. 8-9 km) gesamt also 38-47 km. Ich mach mal ein LMB dazu.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2006)

Ab Kriftel klingt gut, da hält meine S-Bahn. Wenn du mich da abholen könntest (bringt auch schonmal bestimmt nen punkt)


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich setz mich um 0:01 uhr aufs Rad und fahre den ersten Punkt der dann um 0:17uhr eingetragen wird.
> 
> @ fux: wann willst du los?
> 
> @ Team Taunusplauscher: wann ist morgen start? Warum redet keiner mit mir?



Der Gerd fällt aus, dem gehts überhaupt nicht gut. Sogar die Postings fallen Ihm schwer. Es bleibt also nur noch der Maggo, der muß halt noch seinen Reifen flicken. 

Ich denk auf dem Weg nach Genf an Euch, Ihr werdet die dadurch erhaltene Energie sicher spüren, dafür gehen dann aber von 40 erkämpften Punkten 10 auf mein Konto


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ab Kriftel klingt gut, da hält meine S-Bahn. Wenn du mich da abholen könntest (bringt auch schonmal bestimmt nen punkt)


Vllt einen 2/3-Punkt . Ich kann Dich natürlich (auf'm Bike) am Bhf Kriftel abholen.
Oder meinst Du wir brauchen einen schwarzen _Cube-Laster_ zum Transport "ferdischer" Biker ??? oder würdest Du danach ab Kriftel mit der S-Bahn nach Hause fahren können ? 
Ich PNne Dir mal meine Hendi-Nr. durch, falls Probleme auftauchen sollten.
P.S.: in 40 min. gibts Traumschiff Surprise


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2006)

40WPP von jedem? 
na das muss ich dann aber auf mehrere Fahrten aufteilen, soviele Brötchen passen nicht in den Rucksack 
Morgens mit Licht, dann Akku laden und frisch machen, ne Runde schlafen und dann weiter...wieder essen und proviant nachladen und bis in den frühen Abend fahren solang der Akku hält 
wer macht mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (5. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Gerd fällt aus, dem gehts überhaupt nicht gut. Sogar die Postings fallen Ihm schwer.


 Shice, da muß isch a mol orufe.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es bleibt also nur noch der Maggo, der muß halt noch seinen Reifen flicken.


Irgendwann kann er das mit verbundenen Augen 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich denk auf dem Weg nach Genf an Euch, Ihr werdet die dadurch erhaltene Energie sicher spüren, dafür gehen dann aber von 40 erkämpften Punkten 10 auf mein Konto


Wenn ich um ca. 17:00 an Dich denke, wie Du Dir im Wellness-Bereich die Wasserblasen um die **** blubbern läßt, dann vergeht mir die Energie aber ganz gewaltig !


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wenn ich um ca. 17:00 an Dich denke, wie Du Dir im Wellness-Bereich die Wasserblasen um die **** blubbern läßt, dann vergeht mir die Energie aber ganz gewaltig !



Da mußt Du keine Angst haben, damit ich Di Abend wieder Zuhause sein kann müssen wir morgen fast alles machen was zu machen. Sprich: Ankunft spätestens 13:00 arbeitsende ohne Pausen ca. 21:00. Das wird kein Zuckerschlecken!


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da mußt Du keine Angst haben, damit ich Di Abend wieder Zuhause sein kann müssen wir morgen fast alles machen was zu machen. Sprich: Ankunft spätestens 13:00 arbeitsende ohne Pausen ca. 21:00. Das wird kein Zuckerschlecken!


Verstanden; immerhin kann/darf ich noch biken an dem Tag...


----------



## arkonis (5. November 2006)

also eine Hofheimer runde um nachmittag könnte bei mir gehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2006)

Hofheim ist ja praktisch neben Kriftel, fahr doch einfach bei uns mit.


----------



## arkonis (5. November 2006)

wann?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2006)

16uhr


----------



## arkonis (5. November 2006)

das geht, muss ich schon überschuhe anziehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2006)

ich hab noch keine Überschuhe. Werde wohl mit dem HT fahren, da sind Combis drauf und ich kann somit mit normalen Schuhen fahren. Erst mal abwarten wie kalt es morgen wirklich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (5. November 2006)

Startbahn 18 West Ohrenschützer sind klar vom Vorteil nicht nur wegen der Kälte , ich bin letzte Woche in Kelsterbach herungegurkt da wo der Mönchwaldsee ist auch keine schlechte Strecke und für die Kondi sind auch solche Strecken ganz gut


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. November 2006)

Ich bin heute mit Sommerpuschenclickies und Überschuhen gefahren, da is nach 1 1/2 bis 2 Std. auch die Kälte durchgekommen. 
Werde morgen Trekkingschuhe (wie im letzten Winter) anziehen.
Soll laut hr-Wetter 8-11° in den Niederungen werden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2006)

Also morgen HT.
Werd ja erst mal meine 0 Uhr Runde zur eröffnung fahren und dann mal schaun.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Werd ja erst mal meine 0 Uhr Runde zur eröffnung fahren und dann mal schaun.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2006)

Mist, da hats doch tatsächlich jemand gelesen, jetzt muss ich ja doch 
Aber nur ein-zwei Pünktchen für den guten Willen


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2006)

so, geschafft, ich bin jetzt auch endlich dehaam. mer hadde noch en familiäre termin in gg. aja, dann guck ich emol, ob isch mosche noch e klaa rund mitdüse kann. isch meld mich morsche frieh emal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2006)

@ maggo: falls du nicht schlafen kannst heute Nacht kannst du ja mal ne Runde drehn


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2006)

nee, dann müßte ich jetzt noch nen schlauch einziehen, ich geh lieber pennen und setz morgen früh schonmal ne benchmark


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2006)

Hoffentlich bleibt es morgen trocken.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2006)

So, bin wieder zurück von meinem Eröffnungnightride:


----------



## Hornisborn (6. November 2006)

Ich finds krass, das man deswegen noch Nachts raus fährt nur damit man der erste ist der Punkte hat.

Nichts gegen Dich.


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ich finds krass, das man deswegen noch Nachts raus fährt nur damit man der erste ist der Punkte hat.
> 
> Nichts gegen Dich.



Klar krass, darfst Du aber, wie das meiste hier, nicht so ganz ernst nehmen!

@C-R:


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2006)

@Crazy-Racer :


----------



## Lucafabian (6. November 2006)

@Cracy:               

@Fux: Pah!


Bis Mittwoch vielleicht schon Di Abend


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2006)

ich bin vor crazy, *PAH* !


----------



## caroka (6. November 2006)

@C-R
Hat Du gut gemacht.  


@Fux
Zur Arbeit fahr'n ist doch kein Kunststück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. November 2006)

Um 7:30 schon auf Platz 7 abgefallen. Wieso ist der Fux eigentlich bei gleicher Punktzahl, jedoch späterer Fahrzeit ein Platz vorm Cracy?

So, jetzt muß ich aber losfahren, einer hat verpennt, wie immer!


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Um 7:30 schon auf Platz 7 abgefallen. Wieso ist der Fux eigentlich bei gleicher Punktzahl, jedoch späterer Fahrzeit ein Platz vorm Cracy?



die vom wp wissen halt, was sich gehört  

@caro: richtig, ist kein kunststück zur arbeit zu fahren. nur warum machen das dann so wenige


----------



## arkonis (6. November 2006)

bis heute um 16.00Uhr in Krfitel  
hab aber vergessen meinen Akku aufzuladen, denke aber das eine normale Lampe auch den Ansprüchen gerecht wird, solong


----------



## fUEL (6. November 2006)

Moin zusamme 
Geh jedzd ma unner die Dusch

Crazy klotz ran !!

Der frühe Vogel ............


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2006)

@fUEL : du also auch


----------



## fUEL (6. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> @fUEL : du also auch



Foxcatcher nenn ich mich 
Heut nach de Awweid geht es weider


Rachid?????
Warum kann mer dir kei pm schicken ...die Motivationsmail viertelstündlich wirsd de doch verkrafte könne...


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Foxcatcher nenn ich mich



so lang de mich nur wirrduell kätsche duhst ...


----------



## fUEL (6. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> so lang de mich nur wirrduell kätsche duhst ...



Für des reele Kätsche stingsd de mer zuviel nach Öl


----------



## fUEL (6. November 2006)

Hab gerad in de Genfer Nachrichde gehört des aan irre Radfahrer mit dem Bike vom Fluchhafen uff die Seeumrundung uffgebroche ist um dem Recingdeam des Fürchte zu lehre und de Gerd hat sein Blackberry uff dem Bike ned debei der Strambelt bestimmt aach....

Aber Füx mache ja Winderschlaaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Für des reele Kätsche stingsd de mer zuviel nach Öl



  

poste mal schön weider hier, dann kommste net uff dumme gedanke wie z.b. punkte für den wp sammeln ...


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gerad in de Genfer Nachrichde gehört des aan irre Radfahrer mit dem Bike vom Fluchhafen uff die Seeumrundung uffgebroche ist um dem Recingdeam des Fürchte zu lehre und de Gerd hat sein Blackberry uff dem Bike ned debei der Strambelt bestimmt aach....
> 
> Aber Füx mache ja Winderschlaaf



bären machen winterschlaf, füx aber net  

isch glaab, die vom genfer radio habbe gerad gemeld, dass da an radler in de see gefalle is ...
da warn es nur noch 4 ...


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gerad in de Genfer Nachrichde gehört des aan irre Radfahrer mit dem Bike vom Fluchhafen uff die Seeumrundung uffgebroche ist um dem Recingdeam des Fürchte zu lehre und de Gerd hat sein Blackberry uff dem Bike ned debei der Strambelt bestimmt aach....
> 
> Aber Füx mache ja Winderschlaaf



Was n s Blackberry?

Ich werd erst noch n bissi zentriere und mich denn a ma probehalber uffs Rad seze. Schauerma...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2006)

@ Hornisborn: ich weiß das sowas krass ist - aber hin und wieder muss ich ja meinen Nick begründen  

Ich finds auch kagge das der Fux vor mir ist. Aber nicht mehr lange, er sitzt auf der Arbeit fest  Und ich kann nach dem Frühstück noch en Ründchen drehn bevors um 15uhr für mich auf den Weg nach Kriftel geht.

Carsten: wie lange dauert die Runde? Großes Licht erforderlich?


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich finds auch kagge das der Fux vor mir ist. Aber nicht mehr lange, er sitzt auf der Arbeit fest



gewöhn dich schon mal dran ...  

ich glaub, isch schaff mal meinen hometrainer ins büro ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2006)

Alles wieder gut  Er ist ja gar nicht über mir - was erzählt ihr da 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/ranking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Alles wieder gut  Er ist ja gar nicht über mir - was erzählt ihr da
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/ranking



mist, er hats gesehn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2006)

So...ich hab noch 2std bis ich mich auf den Weg nach Kriftel mache...was mach ich in der Zeit?

Am besten würd ich ja biken gehen  aber ich kann doch nicht den ganzen Tag (bis auf die paar std im Bett vorhin) nur auf dem Sattel sitzen


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Carsten: wie lange dauert die Runde? Großes Licht erforderlich?


Da wir keine Trails fahren und es rund um den Flughafen so schon relativ hell ist, reicht ne kleine Lampe. Ansonsten dürften meine Batterien zu Hause nun schon voll sein  . PN erhalten ? Gebt mir mal Eure Heindi-Nr. durch; für alle Fälle.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2006)

Ok, dann kann ich den fetten Akku zuhause lassen und wir können noch ne std. länger fahren weil dann meine Nacken/Schultermuskeln net so schnell schlapp machen.
Und ich kann ruhigen Gewissens jetzt noch n Stündchen fahren


----------



## fUEL (6. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ok, dann kann ich den fetten Akku zuhause lassen und wir können noch ne std. länger fahren weil dann meine Nacken/Schultermuskeln net so schnell schlapp machen.
> Und ich kann ruhigen Gewissens jetzt noch n Stündchen fahren



Löbllich Racer, das iss teamgeist - ruhig e stund mehr wie en fux vor sich habbe (war wohl dobbeltvirduell)


----------



## fUEL (6. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was n s Blackberry?
> 
> Ich werd erst noch n bissi zentriere und mich denn a ma probehalber uffs Rad seze. Schauerma...



sozusagen ein aufgeblasenes Handy mit gewissen Pc Funktionen und Lenkerhalterung??


----------



## caroka (6. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> @caro: richtig, ist kein kunststück zur arbeit zu fahren. nur warum machen das dann so wenige



Ei isch zum Beispill, muss mei Chefs bei Laune halte, sonst mägge die, dass se mich net brauche und im Minni und hochhackische Schuh fährt sich net so gut.


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei isch zum Beispill, muss mei Chefs bei Laune halte, sonst mägge die, dass se mich net brauche und im Minni und hochhackische Schuh fährt sich net so gut.



Na um des beruteile zu könne, müsse mer erstema a Bildche davon sehe!  Bisher dürft ich ja nur die fies un baa veröffentliche.  Derf ich nu aach de Minni zeiche?


----------



## Maggo (6. November 2006)

> Rachid?????
> Warum kann mer dir kei pm schicken ...die Motivationsmail viertelstündlich wirsd de doch verkrafte könne...



beim rachid lohnt sich des mit de pms net, der fast nie online.


----------



## fUEL (6. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei isch zum Beispill, muss mei Chefs bei Laune halte, sonst mägge die, dass se mich net brauche und im Minni und hochhackische Schuh fährt sich net so gut. [/QUOTE
> 
> Ei caro, darf ich Dir mal eine Mitarbeiterin meiner Wahl fürs Feintuning vorbeischicke? Mini High Heels villeicht noch e paar Kleinigkeiten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> caroka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ei isch zum Beispill, muss mei Chefs bei Laune halte, sonst mägge die, dass se mich net brauche und im Minni und hochhackische Schuh fährt sich net so gut.
> ...



Ich bin mit de Kamera debei!!!


----------



## Maggo (6. November 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/310511/cat/500/ppuser/43176

so sieht des mal grad aus, ich komm grad vom feldbersch. war e nett tour nur halt leider gans alaans. was soll mer mache isch überlesch grad, ob ich beim carsten seiner runde noch emol mitfahr.


----------



## Maggo (6. November 2006)

wie kann mer hier eischentlich e bild direkt verlinke? bei mir gibts immer nur so e rot kreuz.


----------



## caroka (6. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na um des beruteile zu könne, müsse mer erstema a Bildche davon sehe!  Bisher dürft ich ja nur die fies un baa veröffentliche.  Derf ich nu aach de Minni zeiche?



Ei Du tust so, als würdsde nur des mache was ich sach. Wie de dem Prinzhessje den Kopp verdrehe wollst, haste des aach einfach gedan. 
Du machst do eh wass de willst.......

@fUEL
Meinst Du Feidjuning fer misch odder mei Beik? Abbä des iss ach e bläd Frach, weil ich des Djuning ja net nödisch habbe du. 

@sipemue.....wast grad da, isch habb Disch geseen
Baal iss de elfde. Wie stehts dann mit de LD.


----------



## fUEL (6. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei Du tust so, als würdsde nur des mache was ich sach. Wie de dem Prinzhessje den Kopp verdrehe wollst, haste des aach einfach gedan.
> Du machst do eh wass de willst.......
> 
> @fUEL
> ...



Ei Caro les doch ersd ama was ich geschriwwe hab bevor de andworde dust.
Was issn los mit dir sonst bist de doch ned so unkonzendrierd.( löbliche Auffassung, den Chef verwöhnen zu wollen - und bei meiner einen Mitarbeiterin würde ich die Minis und High heels usw. auch nicht unvorteilhaft empfinden und ich wüßt warum die hier ist. )


----------



## SaTiZ (6. November 2006)

Gude,
ich bin wieder da 
hatte ein paar Lehrgänge und maximalen Streß auf der Arbeit...
Jetzt ist wieder alles ruhig und ich will wieder fahren  
In den letzten 10 Wochen hab ich es tatsächlich auf 40 km geschafft 
Aber was solls lieber ne Menge Streß auf Arbeit als keine arbeit 

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## caroka (6. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ei Caro les doch ersd ama was ich geschriwwe hab bevor de andworde dust.
> Was issn los mit dir sonst bist de doch ned so unkonzendrierd.( löbliche Auffassung, den Chef verwöhnen zu wollen - und bei meiner einen Mitarbeiterin würde ich die Minis und High heels usw. auch nicht unvorteilhaft empfinden und ich wüßt warum die hier ist. )



Ja, des haste rischtisch erkannt, bin ebbe wäklisch zimmlisch unkonsendriert.  Desdewesche halt isch misch mim poste aach e bissi zurick. Kommt ebbes viel Mist bei mir rum. Isch muss afach widder reschelmesicher faan un Spott treiwwe. 
Und das mit der Mitarbeiterin, das wird schon.


----------



## [email protected] (6. November 2006)

watt`n datt`n für`n Kauderwelsch ??


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2006)

ei hessisch halt ... nix kauderwelsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ei hessisch halt ... nix kauderwelsch




ei sischää


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2006)

de maddin passt da scho bässä als de mario  

obwohl isch alle zwa ganz gud finde tue ...

doch hüte dich vor hessi james hier im fred, jung mädsche


----------



## puremalt (6. November 2006)

Hi Tini,
es sind hier nicht nur Eingeborene Hessen unterwegs. Wenn es dir hilft, kann ich Kauderhessisch ins moselfränkische übersetzen


----------



## fUEL (6. November 2006)

Punkdä wärn halt scho mal ebbes was die Herrn kollesche hoffentlich bald eintrache.
Werd heut awend noch mal was mache ...aber mir saan ja e deam......
Also punkdä punkdä punkdä mache. 

Ned des mer stark nachlasse .......
AAA verpflichted


----------



## Maggo (6. November 2006)

kerle, was manst dann du warum hier grad net geplauscht werd. die kollesche sammele grad hoffentlich massisch punkte fers erste tiem. de verrickte renner iss aach debei unn die sinn um fier uhr losgerollt. sogar de herr beingothik persönlich iss debei un war bei de trepp am kriftler baanhof de erste, de wo sich da runnergesörzt hat. wahrscheinlich nur wesche dene paar perle die wo zugeguggt habbe. de arkonis unn ich sin ausgelacht worrn weil mer libber geschobe habbe.


----------



## arkonis (6. November 2006)

so bin wieder da, war eine nette runde, muss was essen und mich abregen so eine drecksau hat mich angerotzt, gab noch eine kleine verfolgungsrunde in Okriftel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergwelle (6. November 2006)

Nach einer kurzen Sendepause hier noch ein wichtiger Nachtrag :
--------------------------------------------------------------
Durch Pasteurisierung wird die Milch länger haltbar. Die Milch wird kurzfristig in Röhren- oder Plattenerhitzern auf etwa 74 Grad Celsius erhitzt, sofort danach wieder auf 4 bis 6 Grad herunter gekühlt. Dadurch werden schädliche Keime und Krankheitserreger abgetötet - ebenso Bakterien, die in kurzer Frist dazu führen würden, dass die Milch sauer wird. 

Ist wirklich eine tolle Erfindung, dass Milch in Milchtüten nicht so schnell sauer wird.


----------



## Maggo (6. November 2006)

kerle naa, was seid dann ihr für babbsägg? isch hock mer hier de poppes wund unn da passiert rein gar nix. isch geh jetzt irschendwo anners hie, die ruh hier hält ja kaaner aus. 

uwe du fehlst mir.....!!  

habbt er wenischstens gesehe, dass unser fraa heud e stund jogge war. macht drei pungte.


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> habbt er wenischstens gesehe, dass unser fraa heud e stund jogge war



mit oder ohne milchtüten


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Nach einer kurzen Sendepause hier noch ein wichtiger Nachtrag :
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Durch Pasteurisierung wird die Milch länger haltbar. Die Milch wird kurzfristig in Röhren- oder Plattenerhitzern auf etwa 74 Grad Celsius erhitzt, sofort danach wieder auf 4 bis 6 Grad herunter gekühlt. Dadurch werden schädliche Keime und Krankheitserreger abgetötet - ebenso Bakterien, die in kurzer Frist dazu führen würden, dass die Milch sauer wird.
> 
> Ist wirklich eine tolle Erfindung, dass Milch in Milchtüten nicht so schnell sauer wird.



Da hast Du aber Glück gehabt! Bei mir werden die irgendwann immer sauer...


----------



## Maggo (6. November 2006)

> mit oder ohne milchtüten



ich glaube die gehen eh nicht ab....


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> habbt er wenischstens gesehe, dass unser fraa heud e stund jogge war. macht drei pungte.



@fraa:


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> mit oder ohne milchtüten



war des widder obbe ohne? ei denn hätt mas ja seje müsse.


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Hi Tini,
> es sind hier nicht nur Eingeborene Hessen unterwegs. Wenn es dir hilft, kann ich Kauderhessisch ins moselfränkische übersetzen



oja biddä! is bestimmt lustich.


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, des haste rischtisch erkannt, bin ebbe wäklisch zimmlisch unkonsendriert.  Desdewesche halt isch misch mim poste aach e bissi zurick. Kommt ebbes viel Mist bei mir rum. Isch muss afach widder reschelmesicher faan un Spott treiwwe.
> Und das mit der Mitarbeiterin, das wird schon.



ich hatt des abber aach annerst verstanne! desdeweche ja aach mei wunsch fer a fotoseschen.


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2006)

SaTiZ schrieb:


> Gude,
> ich bin wieder da
> hatte ein paar Lehrgänge und maximalen Streß auf der Arbeit...
> Jetzt ist wieder alles ruhig und ich will wieder fahren
> ...



HUCH,  es lebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2006)

Bin auch wieder gelandet. 4:15h gabs heut Nachmittag nochmal. 
Hoffentlich reißt der fUEL nochwas, wir sind nicht unter den besten drei 
Wo ist eigentlich das Team vom fux und co? Hab die bei den ersten 50 nicht gefunden  Machen die etwa doch erst mal Winterschlaf?


----------



## Maggo (6. November 2006)

du musst auf der ALLERLETZTEN seite suchen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2006)

Die fahrn bestimmt alle heute Nacht noch schnell heimliche 7std


----------



## Maggo (6. November 2006)

wenn deene mal vorher net de saft ausgeht....tse tse tse


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2006)

@ fUEL: wie schauts aus, warst du heute nochmal fleißig?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. November 2006)

Lasst doch erst mal ein paar Wochen ins Land gehen und es richtig kalt werden, bevor ihr den Siegerchampus kalt stellt. Abgerechnet wird am Schluss!   Ich werd morgen meine ersten Punkte einfahren, aber meine starken Monate sind erfahrungsgemäß sowieso eher Januar bis März. November und Dezember hab ich durch meinen "Neben"job sehr viel um die Ohren=wenig Zeit.


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Lasst doch erst mal ein paar Wochen ins Land gehen und es richtig kalt werden, bevor ihr den Siegerchampus kalt stellt. Abgerechnet wird am Schluss!   Ich werd morgen meine ersten Punkte einfahren, aber meine starken Monate sind erfahrungsgemäß sowieso eher Januar bis März. November und Dezember hab ich durch meinen "Neben"job sehr viel um die Ohren=wenig Zeit.



Na dann dürfen wir auf keinen Fall "ein paar Wochen ins Land gehen" lassen! Denn wenn das so ist, gewinnen wir gerade in den nächsten paar Wochen.

Taunusplauscher: Weiter so!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2006)

Ich würde auch sagen das wir unser heutiges Level einfach halten und dann können sie ja versuchen das im Januar wieder alles aufzuholen  immerhin hat ein Tag nur 26h  geht ja gar nicht 

@ fUEL: wo bleibt dein Eintrag von deiner heutigen Tour?


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. November 2006)

Der aktuelle Stand :
Taunusplauscher 2 auf Platz 5

Taunusplauscher 1 auf Platz 7


und von dene annern kaaaaaa Spuuurr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (6. November 2006)

@caro: subber, jeder Pungt zähle dut

bin extra noch um Ort rumgegorgt, damit die 3 Stunne voll wern.
Had heud Spaßß gemacht, auch wenn mer ned soviel geplauscherd ham.
Un kaan anzische Pladde (ach jou, de maggo war ja ach ab Edderschem nemmer debei)


----------



## fUEL (6. November 2006)

Kann nidmehr geh ins Bett.
moie früh guck ich mir widder de Sonneuffgang vom Berg aus an  
Fuxdoppelcatcher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2006)

Sauber fUEL 
auch wenn du mich um 1P "geschlagen" hast 

Bin dann auch mal raus, bin ziemlich fertig.


----------



## arkonis (6. November 2006)

uhm schon wieder 3 Seiten verflixt schnell hier, so long am donnerstag könnte ich noch eine Runde vertragen.
bin auch gar nicht mehr wütend über diese halbwüchsigen Spucker, im nachhinein nachgedacht müssen das ziemliche armselige und feige würstchen sein :kotz: 

fux verkraule uns doch nicht die jung mädsche...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. November 2006)

@fUEL: Vor allem mal Respekt dafür, die 162 min nicht um 3 auf 165 aufzurunden und so einen Punkt mehr zu erschummeln! That´s sportsmanship!   Halte das genau so und freu mich immer, wenn ich sehe, daß jemand mal wirklich fair einträgt. 
Wie sieht´s bei dir mit Donnerstag aus? Nimmst du den Feind überhaupt noch mit?


----------



## fUEL (6. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @fUEL: Vor allem mal Respekt dafür, die 162 min nicht um 3 auf 165 aufzurunden und so einen Punkt mehr zu erschummeln! That´s sportsmanship!   Halte das genau so und freu mich immer, wenn ich sehe, daß jemand mal wirklich fair einträgt.
> Wie sieht´s bei dir mit Donnerstag aus? Nimmst du den Feind überhaupt noch mit?



klar gut nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Stand :
> Taunusplauscher 2 auf Platz 5
> 
> Taunusplauscher 1 auf Platz 7
> ...



Mittlerweile sind die einser schon wieder auf Platz 9. Wird eine harte Zeit!


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind die einser schon wieder auf Platz 9. Wird eine harte Zeit!



Morsche zusamme drausse iss bald hell (lischt wohl eher am volle mond)

Kei Angsd nett - war nur emal uff em örtche....geh noch e bissi penne 

meld mich mal speeder widder wenn ich was inngetrache hab.
Schad dass mer für sportliches Schlafe kei punkde kriescht.
gell fux????


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> fux verkraule uns doch nicht die jung mädsche...



hätte wohl mal net den hessi-james erwähne solle ... jetzt is se weg  
erst die prinzhessin verlorn (dafür kann isch aber nix !) und jetz di klaa ...  



fUEL schrieb:


> Schad dass mer für sportliches Schlafe kei punkde kriescht.
> gell fux????



also so oft wie ich mich heut nacht im bett umgedreht hab, finde ich schon, dass das zumindest als alternativ-sportart mit 2 punkten gewertet werden könnte


----------



## caroka (7. November 2006)

Muss meinen Männern, ma e dickes Lob ausspreche. Isch finn des schee, net fiel mache zu müsse und vonne beim "Winner"bokal debei zu sein. Macht weider so.

Ma gugge, obb isch heut aach in Sattel komm. Hätt dann aaner so um dreie rum Zeit? Odder muss isch widder aala fahn. 

@ Maggo
3 Püntscher hole un defür äwehnt werrn, des is schee.  Weider so. 

Greetz


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> 3 Püntscher hole un defür äwehnt werrn, des is schee.  Weider so.



ei die fraascher müsse doch bei laune gehalte werde, sonst haun die alle gleich ab ...


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

> @ Maggo
> 3 Püntscher hole un defür äwehnt werrn, des is schee.  Weider so.



drei pünktscher habbe un net habbe macht schon sechs. ich glaab ich hol mer heut von de schwiescherleut mal des ergometer nach dehaam. dann  noch e läbtop halterung dranzimmern un des kann losgehe.


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

zurück !


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> zurück !



mahlzeit


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

> zurück !



alter schwede, iss zwar erst der zweite tag, aber der kollege befindet sich im moment auf platz 1 in der einzelwertung. 


RESPEKT und weiter so.


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> alter schwede, iss zwar erst der zweite tag, aber der kollege befindet sich im moment auf platz 1 in der einzelwertung.
> 
> 
> RESPEKT und weiter so.


Das halt ich net durch sonst hängt de Haussegen schief.
De greesi hat doch Urlaub , da hoff ich aber uff en haufe Punkde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

wie machstn des, gehst de aach noch schaffe odder hast de aach frei? odder abber flexible abbeitszeite?


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das halt ich net durch



und schon zeigen sich erste ermüdungserscheinungen am 2. tag des wp  
weiter so 

hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich noch 6 wochen urlaub dieses jahr habe ?


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich noch 6 wochen urlaub dieses jahr habe ?



jawoll, haste erwähnt, allerdings haste auch gesagt, dass du keine zeit haben wirst zum biken.


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> jawoll, haste erwähnt, allerdings haste auch gesagt, dass du keine zeit haben wirst zum biken.



stimmt ja leider  

aber ich denke, dass ich einige punkte mit joggen in dieser zeit rausholen werde. ist eh meist etwas angenehmer bei naß-kalter witterung, die ja pünktlich zu meinen ersten urlaubswochen ender dieser woche kommen wird  

im gegensatz zum fuel hängt bei mir dann wahrscheinlich der haussegen schief, wenn ich nicht mit joggen komme  
manchmal begleite ich die chefin auch aufm radl. das hätte den vorteil, dass es mehr punkte gäbe und zudem in jogginggeschwindigkeit recht entspannend wäre. radfahrn is halt radfahrn. gibt ja keiner ein tempo oder hm vor


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie machstn des, gehst de aach noch schaffe odder hast de aach frei? odder abber flexible abbeitszeite?



meuens fahr ich richtisch, da stört es mei weibi auch nett wenn isch ned da bin solang die im Bad iss.Ich brauch e fördelstund im bad, wenn ich um 9 zurück bin, bin ich um halbzehn immer fertisch mit allem incl Vögelfüttern Katzefüttern, und Akdedasch pagge ; muß um 10 den Lade uffmache.

Nachds iss es dann eher uff de roll odder dem Ruderbock.... da kann ich dann jederzeit wenn geschimbt werd uffhöre...

Meuens fahr ich eigentlich des ganze Jahr fast däschlich, nur nett immer so lang ...meisdens nur 2 Stunne.

Die Benchmark war mer dann awwer e bissle meeruffwand werd.


Gruss Frenk


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> und schon zeigen sich erste ermüdungserscheinungen am 2. tag des wp
> weiter so
> 
> hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich noch 6 wochen urlaub dieses jahr habe ?



Das iss ja schon dreist den Satz zu zerlegen


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das iss ja schon dreist den Satz der wahrheit gemäß zu kürzen



so isses nun mal im lebe. is sicher nicht das erste aus dem zusammenhang gerissene zitat  
es soll leute geben, die zitate darüber hinaus noch verändern. das wäre dann dreist, oder ?


----------



## arkonis (7. November 2006)

gibts doch nicht, Platz 2 da werde ich heute Abend noch was dazugeben. 
Spinning zählt wie drausen Biken, sehr gut


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> gibts doch nicht, Platz 2 da werde ich heute Abend noch was dazugeben.
> Spinning zählt wie drausen Biken, sehr gut



Hau rinn 
Was iss en mit dem Desertfox und dem andere die noch kei punkde gemacht habbe..
Werd des e mal was.??
Oder habt er nur vergesse se inzutrache?
Dann awwer hurtisch damit nix verfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hau rinn
> Was iss en mit dem Desertfox und dem andere die noch kei punkde gemacht habbe..
> Werd des e mal was.??
> Oder habt er nur vergesse se inzutrache?
> Dann awwer hurtisch damit nix verfällt.



ich weiß gar nicht, kenne die nicht, desertfux hört sich an als hätte fux uns ein Ei reingelegt


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht, kenne die nicht, desertfux hört sich an als hätte fux uns ein Ei reingelegt



ne de Wüsde fux is de schwager vom gerd , der läuft schneller de berg enuff wie die meisde den enunnerfahre dun ( Marathonzeit 2 16 wenn ich net irre)

Hat so ein sauschweres Cannonball gemini awwer wenn der pedaliert mit seine 60 kg is des so als wenn des ding aus der tupperfabrik wär. naja un wenns richtig steil wird schiebt der und joggt lässig dabei ...
das hat was ..

Abber Punkde brauche mer 

und was is mit dem Rachid ???????

Kann jemand mal die zwei kontaktieren???


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht, kenne die nicht, desertfux hört sich an als hätte fux uns ein Ei reingelegt



füxe lege doch kaane eier  , oder hab isch ebbes in de schul verbasst


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

de rachid un ich wolle heut abend emal nach seine räder gugge, die konusse habbe sich geloggert un misse jetzt neu geschmiert un eingestellt werdde. dadenach gibts evtl noch en klaane nightride. ansonste iss de rachid glaub ich net sooo ambitioniert wie manch annerer, letzt jahr warns hunnerd pungte.


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ne de Wüsde fux is de schwager vom gerd , der läuft schneller de berg enuff wie die meisde den enunnerfahre dun ( Marathonzeit 2 16 wenn ich net irre)
> 
> Hat so ein sauschweres Cannonball gemini awwer wenn der pedaliert mit seine 60 kg is des so als wenn des ding aus der tupperfabrik wär. naja un wenns richtig steil wird schiebt der und joggt lässig dabei ...
> das hat was ..
> ...



Da wird schon nichts verfallen! Werde den SDF aber mal ansprechen. Er fährt, bzw. läuft jeden Tag -> Punkte sind da sicher!


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> so isses nun mal im lebe. is sicher nicht das erste aus dem zusammenhang gerissene zitat
> es soll leute geben, die zitate darüber hinaus noch verändern. das wäre dann dreist, oder ?



Ja, die gibt es sogar hier im Plauscher-Fred!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (7. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> füxe lege doch kaane eier  , oder hab isch ebbes in de schul verbasst



stimmt die Hasen legen die Eier...


----------



## caroka (7. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> stimmt die Hasen legen die Eier...



Ja, abber jez kimmt äst ma de Nikolaus  und der packt alle die ka Winnerbokalbunkte bringe inn en Sack. 
@ Fux
Da kann isch des aan odder annern mal mitfahn, wenn de mit daam Frausche unnerwechst bist im Olaub, odder?


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

hat isch uff de letzte seide irschendwas gelese, dass da am donnerstach was gehe werd? isch könnt mer da wohl de nachmittach freimache.


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @ Fux
> Da kann isch des aan odder annern mal mitfahn, wenn de mit daam Frausche unnerwechst bist im Olaub, odder?



awwer nur, wenn de aanen wp-pungt an misch abtrete tuest


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hat isch uff de letzte seide irschendwas gelese, dass da am donnerstach was gehe werd? isch könnt mer da wohl de nachmittach freimache.



14 uhr hohemark


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

wie lang hastn da vor zu fahren? ichhab abends noch nen termin weiß aber nicht genau wann.


----------



## caroka (7. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> awwer nur, wenn de aanen wp-pungt an misch abtrete tuest



OK, unn isch grie di vonn Deim Fraasche dezu.  Wann?


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> OK, unn isch grie di vonn Deim Fraasche dezu


nix da  


caroka schrieb:


> wann ?


frühestens ende nächster woche ...


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie lang hastn da vor zu fahren? ichhab abends noch nen termin weiß aber nicht genau wann.



Normalerweise fahre mir so bis gg 18 oder 19 Uhrt je nachdem wie kald es uns in den Lycrakittel werd.
Also Licht brauchsde uff jeeden Fall, es iss awwer aach ke probleem wenn de früüer ausssdeige willst.

Den Kater schicken mir ja aach schon früher haam des der net so viele punkde krischt   

Wenns drogge iss kann ich der ja ma die scheene drebbe zeische, da werrn der gerd und de uwe scho gans kriwwelisch.

Keep on riding

Denke der Peter , der Kater , der Hirsch und Du sind mom. die Mitfahrer.


----------



## caroka (7. November 2006)

So, isch mach misch aach ma ferttisch un hol e ma e paa Pinktscher. Bis heit abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Normalerweise fahre mir so bis gg 18 oder 19 Uhrt je nachdem wie kald es uns in den Lycrakittel werd.
> Also Licht brauchsde uff jeeden Fall, es iss awwer aach ke probleem wenn de früüer ausssdeige willst.
> 
> Den Kater schicken mir ja aach schon früher haam des der net so viele punkde krischt
> ...



wo isn de unnerschied zwische pedär un hersch?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wo isn de unnerschied zwische pedär un hersch?



Also Gerd,Du hast natürlich wie immer recht!!
Aber der Frank meint mit Pedär seinen Schwager und nicht mich 
Ich bin am DO wieder dabei , steige aber gegen 17:00 aus.
Ist eben so als TZ-Papi


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wo isn de unnerschied zwische pedär un hersch?



De Pedär is zwaa manchmo aach en Hersch  awwer des is de Ghosdpetär aus kelkhm, mein Schwaacher(der vvrückte der ma klaa Schwesda geheiert hat) und der Rote Hersch derf ned a mei Schwesda. 

Compräändee???


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> und der Rote Hersch derf ned a mei Schwesda.



sicher ?


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> sicher ?



Glaub der iss keen Massoschissd ! 

Hoffentlich werd des ned geext vom Admin wo es doch keine fäkale Relevanz hat.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> sicher ?



Genau    

Bring doch mal ein Foto mit, Franky


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Glaub der iss keen Massoschissd !
> 
> SO SCHLIMM


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

muß wohl in der familie liegen ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> fUEL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Glaub der iss keen Massoschissd !
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> fUEL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Glaub der iss keen Massoschissd !
> ...


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Roter Hirsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sIND JETZT ENDLICH ALLE SPRACHLOS
> ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> muß wohl in der familie liegen ... [/
> 
> Meinste wirklich


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Roter Hirsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sIND JETZT ENDLICH ALLE SPRACHLOS
> ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> Roter Hirsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > des schaffste net beim frank ...
> ...


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

jetzt übt noch ein bisschen zitieren.

das verwirrt hier so langsam  

ich mach mich mal auf den heimweg. gemütliche 8 grad draussen ... na ja, wenigstens scheint die sonne, wenn auch ohne kraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Roter Hirsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nedd werglich
> ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2006)

Frank, was is los  

  Darf   ich mitfahren DO


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Frank, was is los



er antwortet schon seit über 10 min ....  

*fraaaank*


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> er antwortet schon seit über 10 min ....
> 
> *fraaaank*



  Ham mer den kleingekricht


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> er antwortet schon seit über 10 min ....
> 
> *fraaaank*



Ich muß auch mal zwischendrin nach meine Kundinne gugge. ohne Fleiß kei Bike


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> er antwortet schon seit über 10 min ....
> 
> *fraaaank*



unn ich glaub für dich fahr ich noch e ehrenrunde heut awwend...  
Fuxcatcher Fuxcatcher ......lalalalalal


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> unn ich glaub für dich fahr ich noch e ehrenrunde heut awwend...
> Fuxcatcher Fuxcatcher ......lalalalalal



mach du nur, meine jungs haben heute kräftig gepunktet, allen voran unsere geheimwaffe  
bahn frei, mir komme


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> mach du nur, meine jungs haben heute kräftig gepunktet, allen voran unsere geheimwaffe
> bahn frei, mir komme



Des is wie im Fußball - ohne gekaufte Spieler oder gar Spiele(itailienisch) läft da nix. 
Wart e mal ab wenn die andere aus meim diem ihr punkde inntrache.
und wenn de uwe die unterseeergebnisse eintrache dut .
Taunusplauscher werrn zum schluß eh kummulliert.- alle eischenleud..kein gekauffde

Isch glaub de Greesiereser hat heut awwend 40 punkde gemacht dann sinn mir aach erst e mal ford für eisch.


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

mer habbe aach alles eischen leud. alle sinn ausm daunus und alle sinn im räsing diem drin  

un wenn mir erst a mol alle räsing diem diems kummudingsbumse, dann werd ihr awer auche mache


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

ei nu gäats hir nu ach scho widder weidda. 

was ein glück das ich nur eingeschränkt hessisch babbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

QUOTE=wissefux;3162361]mer habbe aach alles eischen leud. alle sinn ausm daunus und alle sinn im räsing diem drin  

un wenn mir erst a mol alle räsing diem diems kummudingsbumse, dann werd ihr awer auche mache 

Ja du dappes weil dann mei Punkde in Euerm kummulierte Deam wärn und des wär schon was. -  nämlich e staak stügg


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei nu gäats hir nu ach scho widder weidda.
> 
> was ein glück das ich nur eingeschränkt hessisch babbel



Was bin ich froh das es die Autokrrektionsfunktion am Pc gibt sonst wär ich aufgeschmissen beim Schreiben von Geschäftsbriefen seit ich den Kram hier mitmach.


----------



## arkonis (7. November 2006)

heute fällt Spinning aus, die Trainerin hat krank aber laufen werde ich noch 4 Pünktchen werden es noch
meine Zeit kommt dann ab februar


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> QUOTE=wissefux;3162361]mer habbe aach alles eischen leud. alle sinn ausm daunus und alle sinn im räsing diem drin
> 
> un wenn mir erst a mol alle räsing diem diems kummudingsbumse, dann werd ihr awer auche mache
> 
> Ja du dappes weil dann mei Punkde in Euerm kummulierte Deam wärn und des wär schon was. -  nämlich e staak stügg



nix da, isch habb doch die ibc diems gemaahnt und net jeden x-biliebische ibc räser, der wo hier dauernd bleede sprüch am kloppe is ...
so was kimmt uns net in die dutt 

sonnst däte ja aach meine gude bungte bei eusch und de awb ler und wer weiß sonst noch wo mitzähle tun. nix da, pah !


----------



## caroka (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh das es die Autokrrektionsfunktion am Pc gibt sonst wär ich aufgeschmissen beim Schreiben von Geschäftsbriefen seit ich den Kram hier mitmach.



Un isch fang scho a uff Hessisch/Kauderwelsch zu denke. Des is noch vill schlimmer.


----------



## arkonis (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh das es die Autokrrektionsfunktion am Pc gibt sonst wär ich aufgeschmissen beim Schreiben von Geschäftsbriefen seit ich den Kram hier mitmach.



must du aufpasen bei mir ist das Pogramm schon zum legahsteniker mutiert


----------



## caroka (7. November 2006)

Ich war gerade mal für zweieinhalb Stunden im Taunus. Ich habe ja nur noch Pudding in den Beinen. (Hört sisch des komisch a.  ) Und jetzt sitze ich am PC und wärme mich mit heißer Schokolade mit ein kleinwenig Zucker und - neu - Vanillezucker, lecker. (Des iss ja zum Lache  )


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Un isch fang scho a uff Hessisch/Kauderwelsch zu denke. Des is noch vill schlimmer.


geht des aach annerst???  


arkonis schrieb:


> must du aufpasen bei mir ist das Pogramm schon zum legahsteniker mutiert


Verzähl nix, so a programm hast de nie un nimmer!


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war gerade mal für zweieinhalb Stunden im Taunus. Ich habe ja nur noch Pudding in den Beinen. (Hört sisch des komisch a.  ) Und jetzt sitze ich am PC und wärme mich mit heißer Schokolade mit ein kleinwenig Zucker und - neu - Vanillezucker, lecker. (Des iss ja zum Lache  )



Buääh, jetzt bin ich in unserm diem an de letzt stell (abwesende ausgenomme), so geht des abber net!  

Was eichentlich heiße soll: @caroka:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was eichentlich heiße soll: @caroka:



Haste mir des glei noch ibbersezt. Du denkst wäklisch an alles.


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

Das de beurlaubte Recer noch nix hat von sich hören lassen klingt nach abartisch viele pungde.

Ich könnt wedde der fährt schon seit em Uffstehe.


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

> Was bin ich froh das es die Autokrrektionsfunktion am Pc gibt sonst wär ich aufgeschmissen beim Schreiben von Geschäftsbriefen seit ich den Kram hier mitmach.



da stimm isch dir uneingeschrängt zu, mei komblett umfeld iss schon infiziert.wenn isch alsemal mit de rheinländische kollesche oder dene fischköpp muss telefoniere tun.....des iss echt net zum lache.



> Un isch fang scho a uff Hessisch/Kauderwelsch zu denke. Des is noch vill schlimmer.



ei, des heist ja auch, erst denke dann babbele.


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

> Ich war gerade mal für zweieinhalb Stunden im Taunus.


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

un isch war grad eh halb stündche uffm hometrainer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2006)

die 40 vom fuel erhofften waren dann doch nur 14. Aber heut war ich bei meinem  Vater zum essen eingeladen, da konnt ich vorher nur nochmal "schnell" aufm Feld-Atzelberg radeln und n paar Höhenmeter gut machen. Morgen ist Ruhetag (muss auch mal Arbeiten gehen) damit ich am Donnerstag wieder topfit bin 

Was ist eigentlich mit unseren zwei Teamkollegen? Müssen wir etwa zu dritt alle Punkte alleine machen oder helfen die auch mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

jetzt seid ihr platt oder was


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die 40 vom fuel erhofften waren dann doch nur 14. Aber heut war ich bei meinem  Vater zum essen eingeladen, da konnt ich vorher nur nochmal "schnell" aufm Feld-Atzelberg radeln und n paar Höhenmeter gut machen. Morgen ist Ruhetag (muss auch mal Arbeiten gehen) damit ich am Donnerstag wieder fit bin
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit unseren zwei Teamkollegen? Müssen wir etwa zu dritt alle Punkte alleine machen oder helfen die auch mal?



de sdf wird noch nachtrage!

ich fahr jetzt noch n paar Minute in Biebrich/Scherstaan, bevor ich haam fahr. wp-teilnehmer sin verrickte!!


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2006)

da isser, da isser, ich seen! trächde dei hunnert punkde ei?!


----------



## caroka (7. November 2006)

Unnser zwodes diem iss zwoder.


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

@fuel: di eregierung hat zugestimmt, de termin werd verschoobe jetzt muss nur noch de scheff sei okay gebbe, dann bin isch am donnerstach debei. desweiteren geh isch morsche frie wohl e rund schogge.....

de raschid sacht er dreht am donnerstach e klaa rund. wenn net tret ischm in de hinnern


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2006)

Jopp, der sdf soll mal seine Punkte eintragen, dann sind wir ganz vorne


----------



## Lucafabian (7. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
bin wieder da, aber erst auf Seite 112
Ich mach jetzt mal das traditionelle Abendmemory mit den Kiddies dann les ich weiter.
Zu meinem Punkte möchte ich mich bitte nicht äussern müssen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2006)

tut mir leid Luca, die 40 verlangten Punkte habe ich nicht ganz geschafft  hoffe du bist nicht sauer deswegen


----------



## Lucafabian (7. November 2006)

Ihr habt ja schon richtig Punkte gescheffelt. Mei Hochachtung un dreimal de Hut gezoche!


----------



## caroka (7. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja schon richtig Punkte gescheffelt. Mei Hochachtung.
> Ich konnte leider nix dazu beitragen. Wobei gestern die Zeit zwische 13:00 un 23:00 durchaus als alternative Sportart zu werten wär. Da wären dann zwei Punkte.
> Heute bin ich ziemlich platt, da wern wohl auch kei mer erstrampelt werden. Ich gelobe aber Besserung für morgen!
> 
> Was isn mim Gerd, Gerd gehts Dir besser?



De Gerd strampelt wascheinlisch noch, der will net lezder sein im Diem....Volezder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. November 2006)

Was in Genf passiert ist habt Ihr ja a paar seide weiter vorne gelese. Nachdem ich mich ausem See gerettet hab mußt ich dann arweite. Wobei ich mir da eichentlich zwa Punkte verdient hät. Von 13:00 bis 23:00 warenen es mindesdens 300 Kniebeuge un a paar Kilometer Walking. (Gibds fer Waalking eichendlich ach Punkde?) Jetz bin ich zwar widder daham, aber dadefür ganz un gar demodivierd un müd. Heut werd des nix mehr. Ich gelob aber für meue Besserung.

Wie gehds dann eischendlisch dem Gerd? Gerd sach a  mal was!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. November 2006)

Ich had gedacht des posting wär weg, da wars doch uff ner neu seid!


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

> Was in Genf passiert ist habt Ihr ja a paar seide weiter vorne gelese.



nö, kann mich net erinnern, tu mal zitiern. was iss bei dir mit donnerstag? du hast bestimmt einen ausgleich verdient oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. November 2006)

Ei ich bin doch in de See gefalle, de fux hats doch im Radio gehöhrd.
Weschem Do was ich noch net. Lass mich moje erst a mal gugge was im Büro so alles passierd is. Dann hab ich ach immer noch net mei Berschfahrrad zurück. Des werd auch noch a Woch dauern. Solang werd ich misch mehr uufs Flachland verlesche müsse.

Wobei a fuel dour mid em vorne hard un hinne hard bike wär ja ach a mal a ding!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. November 2006)

Gerd mir schlucke jetzt die übrischgebliwen Flasch!


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei ich bin doch in de See gefalle, de fux hats doch im Radio gehöhrd.



freut mich, trotz aller feindschaft, dass du es wieder an land geschafft hast   
wäre ja zu langweilig, gegen vier zu gewinnen ...


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

wasn eischentlich middm carsten, der hat sich hier heut noch garnet bligge lasse. ob der noch am punkte einfaahn iss?!


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd mir schlucke jetzt die übrischgebliwen Flasch!



Die hät doch noch drei jahr lieche müsse...  

bin zerück. brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr im nebbel am rha fühlt es sich nochema fünf Grad kälter an. habs net länger als fünf punkde ausgehalte. schnell eintrache un esse fahre!


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wasn eischentlich middm carsten, der hat sich hier heut noch garnet bligge lasse. ob der noch am punkte einfaahn iss?!




Ich mußd hald heut lang a******. Aber jetzt bin isch gerüstet für WP und Plauscher-Fred (isch hab mir mal de ein oder anner Dip zu Herze genomme):




Un jetzt dret isch erstemol...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich mußd hald heut lang a******. Aber jetzt bin isch gerüstet für WP und Plauscher-Fred (isch hab mir mal de ein oder anner Dip zu Herze genomme):
> 
> 
> Un jetzt dret isch erstemol...



   

mir sin aach scho widder vor dem komische räsing diem!


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. November 2006)

isch .... (keusch)..... gugg Euch .... (keusch).....auch zu.... bitte dippfehler verzeiche....... (keusch)..... es waggelt a biisi....... (keusch).....


----------



## Lucafabian (7. November 2006)

Da ich immer noch ka roll hab werd ich den nils a mal frache ob der mir sein hometrainer a mal bumbe tud


----------



## caroka (7. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich mußd hald heut lang a******. Aber jetzt bin isch gerüstet für WP und Plauscher-Fred (isch hab mir mal de ein oder anner Dip zu Herze genomme):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



      
Carsten so  ich Dich ...ähhhh es......Weider so.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da ich immer noch ka roll hab werd ich den nils a mal frache ob der mir sein hometrainer a mal bumbe tud



Grüß disch, schee dasde .... (keusch).....widder do bisd.... (keusch)..... schnapp dir des ding.... (keusch).....und.... (keusch).....leschee loos , kaiine schansee de räsing deams .... (keusch)..... Puls 125


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

> Puls 125



vom tibbe oder vom trete? und warum keuchstn da eischentlisch so???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (7. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Carsten so  ich Dich ...ähhhh es......Weider so.



Scxhee abend aach dir; .... (keusch)..... es funzt sogar.... (keusch)..... isch sitz nur a b issi .... (keusch)..... ungewohnt uffrescht... (wenn isch jetzt jungselle wär, würd isch de mittlere deil von obbe usschneide und uffhänge, da wern se all die Bube naidsich....)


Isch muß uffpasse, das die kist ned absäuft vor lauder geschwiz-droppe....


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> vom tibbe oder vom trete? und warum keuchstn da eischentlisch so???


bissi schou zum unnerhaldung muß scho seie om obend, gelle .... (keusch)..... (Doschschnitt jettzt bei 127)


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. November 2006)

ma fra had schon die Balgontier uffgemacht... warum blos .... und wisso hänge de Wellesiddische verkehrde rum uff de Stang


----------



## Lucafabian (7. November 2006)

@Carsten: weiter so, hop,hop.hop bloß net uffgewe. Du schaffst noch 4 Punkte. Isch werd mir jetzt a mal dir glotzerschen von inne aagugge, evtl noch a Buch lese. Aber moje gehts dann ach fer misch los.
Also Carsten, hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,hop,nur net uffgewe


----------



## arkonis (7. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich mußd hald heut lang a******. Aber jetzt bin isch gerüstet für WP und Plauscher-Fred (isch hab mir mal de ein oder anner Dip zu Herze genomme):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   zu geil, das gehört als foto des Monats auf die Startseite gebracht


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Carsten: weiter so, hop,hop.hop bloß net uffgewe. Du schaffst noch 4 Punkte. ....
> hop,nur net uffgewe



Isch wold sechs mache.... un jez häng isch hier uff'm Dreddroller...


----------



## caroka (7. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> zu geil, das gehört als foto des Monats auf die Startseite gebracht



Ohhhh ja, da binn isch aach defö. Saugud Idee.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. November 2006)

isschodraimunudenixmehrgelaufehierschlöftihrall... so ne schei***, die leerdaste geht nemmer... ischhob a leerzaische kopiert undmuß des jetzt immer eifüsche >STRG un Fau< Schnittbuls jetzetle bei 131


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

so, machts gut ihr leud. ich hau mich in die kist vielliecht bin ich dann mosche frieh zeitisch wach um noch was zu mache.


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

> isschodraimunudenixmehrgelaufehierschlöftihrall... so ne schei***, die leerdaste geht nemmer... ischhob a leerzaische kopiert undmuß des jetzt immer eifüsche >STRG un Fau< Schnittbuls jetzetle bei 131



jetzt fiebert er. holt schnell einen arzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Isch wold sechs mache.... ...


Ei välleischt gibbts fö di Disziplin aach Winnerbogalpungte.... 
@Carsten
Dei Reschtschreiwung lässt zu winsche übrisch. Isch denk des iss die Aastrengung. Mer sehns der nach.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. November 2006)

@Arachne:da fällt mir o,du hast mer mol a Flasch 03er Bord...Supérieur  gegebbe, die abber ned von mir waa (de Cheval-dingensda von '98 had isch midgebrot). Soll isch  die jetzt allans schlugge ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt fiebert er. holt schnell einen arzt.



des hadde schon mol mei zwai virtuelle BK-Sarschnägel probiert...was had ich se ziddern losse, gäh Lugga + Araaschne  (isch glab des war hier uff Saide 35ff odder so.... isch gugge mol; hab ja Zaid...)


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Arachne:da fällt mir o,du hast mer mol a Flasch 03er Bord...Supérieur  gegebbe, die abber ned von mir waa (de Cheval-dingensda von '98 had isch midgebrot). Soll isch  die jetzt allans schlugge ?



Bei mir laufe auch immer die Scheibe an - des iss scho ******** so dann muss ma im Frühjahr die Fensterrahmen streichen. 
Dafür dürfe mer uns meue früh de Arsch abfrieren . mer san schon bei 3 Grad minus. Was e glück dann gehe vielle von dene kongurende net mer vor die dier. Awwer die brauchen dann aach de Maaler im Früüjaar.  

Was iss deann mit dem rachid und dem Marathonman??

Sind die im Urlaub oder im Genfer See veersenkt ???
Uwe, wenn ich da was hör.


----------



## caroka (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was iss deann mit dem rachid und dem Marathonman??
> 
> Sind die im Urlaub oder im Genfer See veersenkt ???
> Uwe, wenn ich da was hör.


Was förn Hammer. Eich fehle zwaa Leudd unn Ihr seid Zwoder.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. November 2006)

@Frank: N'abend... isch hab dem Gerd mol des ......keusch...... Keddeschloss midgegäbbe, da ihr euch ......keusch...... wohl öfter seht als isch Disch.

So, vier Pungte sind said 10 min im Sack (genau do is ach der Saddel verdammt unbequem hier) ich hoffe bis 5 vor 11 hald isch dorsch, dann hab isch sechs ferdisch.
21:20 agefange, fünf minude für Flasch Wasser holle und nach de woimarke gugge, macht 5 vor 23 für 6.


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Frank: N'abend... isch hab dem Gerd mol des ......keusch...... Keddeschloss midgegäbbe, da ihr euch ......keusch...... wohl öfter seht als isch Disch.
> 
> So, vier Pungte sind said 10 min im Sack (genau do is ach der Saddel verdammt unbequem hier) ich hoffe bis 5 vor 11 hald isch dorsch, dann hab isch sechs ferdisch.
> 21:20 agefange, fünf minude für Flasch Wasser holle und nach de woimarke gugge, macht 5 vor 23 für 6.



Machs Licht kleiner, die heizung aus des Fenster uff die Wattleistung klein, die Trittfrequenz hoch und du kimmst wie de Phönix aus de Asche . Ansonsten Maler und Sanitäter wenn de so keuchst. Hab gerade noch mal was für de Rücke gemacht.- Rudern is geil- mer schwitzd wenig und hilft sich viel


----------



## arkonis (7. November 2006)

fährt jemand am Donnerstag am besten ab Hofheim


----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> fährt jemand am Donnerstag am besten ab Hofheim



Hofheim- Hohemark und mit uns weiter??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (7. November 2006)

bei deene die vor un s sind haben wenigsdens 4 von 5 schon punkde....
Sahara und rachid????


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Machs Licht kleiner, die heizung aus des Fenster uff die Wattleistung klein, die Trittfrequenz hoch und du kimmst wie de Phönix aus de Asche . Ansonsten Maler und Sanitäter wenn de so keuchst. Hab gerade noch mal was für de Rücke gemacht.- Rudern is geil- mer schwitzd wenig und hilft sich viel


So ferdisch; von 21:20 bis 23:00 macht 100 ./. 5 min für Wasser+Wei gugge =95 min. Mol eitrache geje....

De Buls wor im Schnitt bei 131, aber mein Bobbes hads sich die letzt halb Stund aufm Saddel gequält, da muß isch mer noch wos eifolle losse.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. November 2006)

Da seh isch doch um elfe noch die Sonne scheine :
Stand grad:
Daunusplauscher zwo auf'm zwode (fedde Respeggt )
Daunusplauscher ans uff siebzeh 
Räising deam Daunus uff dreiezwansisch (passd so)

Edit: wg Monatsabschluß kann ich frühestens Freitag mit Euch cruisen. Punkte machen muß ich hald auf diese Weise ...


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> So ferdisch; von 21:20 bis 23:00 macht 100 ./. 5 min für Wasser+Wei gugge =95 min. Mol eitrache geje....
> 
> De Buls wor im Schnitt bei 131, aber mein Bobbes hads sich die letzt halb Stund aufm Saddel gequält, da muß isch mer noch wos eifolle losse.



wollt schon sache, bei bulsschnitt 190 komm ich un hol dich runner vom sackquäler.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wollt schon sache, bei bulsschnitt 190 komm ich un hol dich runner vom sackquäler.



Achhh dange für dei fürsosch , isch dad schon glaube, isch sei alans hier. Ich geh jetzt Dusche und inne Kiste. Gude Nacht.


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Achhh dange für dei fürsosch , isch dad schon glaube, isch sei alans hier. Ich geh jetzt Dusche und inne Kiste. Gude Nacht.



Isch muß doch druff achte, des auch moije nach kannst - äh, fahn (punkde sammele) kannst!  Gud nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

so, zurück vom frühsport. 2punkte erlaufen. keuch.....


----------



## caroka (8. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, zurück vom frühsport. 2punkte erlaufen. keuch.....



Respeggd. So früh könnt isch net laufe.


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

> Sahara und rachid????



ich war mal so frei und habe 2punkte für den kollegen eingetragen. der kerl ist onlinemäßig nicht wirklich gut versorgt und kam deshalb wahrscheinlich noch nicht dazu.


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Respeggd. So früh könnt isch net laufe.



und isch sitz scho um verddel vor sex uffm bock bei der schei$$kälte und radle uff a*****.
awer des is ja nadürlich kaa gunststigg, gelle  
ward nur, ward


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @Fux
> Zur Arbeit fahr'n ist doch kein Kunststück.



hier ist der beweis


----------



## caroka (8. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> und isch sitz scho um verddel vor sex uffm bock und radle uff a*****.
> awer des is ja nadürlich kaa gunststigg, gelle
> ward nur, ward



Schee, wie de Disch uffresche kannst. Abbä fö di Disiplin gibbäts ka Pungde.


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

wer reeescht sich denn hier uff, hä ?


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

@fux: du bist einfach nur im falschen team. wenn de bei de rischtische leut gestarted wärst hädsde jetzt ach de respekt von unserer  lieblingsfraa.


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

isch pfeiff uff euern reschbeggt, *pah*

wenn des hier mitm komische bogal e rum is, dann macht ihr eh nur noch diesen hier    vor uns


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

> wenn des hier mitm komische bogal e rum is, dann macht ihr eh nur noch diesen hier    vor uns




@taunusplauscher: mansche leid iss escht nemmer zu helfe, die glaabe wahrscheinlich bis in de märz ennin, dass se noch e chance gesche uns habbe. isch lach mich dod. wenn se gewinne, dann wohl nur weil se de padres team debei habbe, der werds rausreisse, isch hab heut moin ma die archive von 05 gelese, der kelr hat fast tausend punkte gesammelt. naja unn uff dem seine loorbeere ruhn sich die annern dann aus. bei uns werd gemeinsam gesammelt mr sinn schliesslich e tiem unn des heißt bei uns net: 

toll ein arsch machts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

üwer verzeh hunnerd had der letz jaht gerisse  

da demit is uns der diem siesch sowieso sischer, awer da druff pfeiiff isch middlerweile aach.

hier geht´s kerl gesche kerl, oder aach gesche fraa ... un da werd isch eusch alle hinner mir lasse  
des gibt man persenlische raischsbardeitaach


----------



## Lucafabian (8. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @taunusplauscher: mansche leid iss escht nemmer zu helfe, die glaabe wahrscheinlich bis in de märz ennin, dass se noch e chance gesche uns habbe. isch lach mich dod. wenn se gewinne, dann wohl nur weil se de padres team debei habbe, der werds rausreisse, isch hab heut moin ma die archive von 05 gelese, der kelr hat fast tausend punkte gesammelt. naja unn uff dem seine loorbeere ruhn sich die annern dann aus. bei uns werd gemeinsam gesammelt mr sinn schliesslich e tiem unn des heißt bei uns net:
> 
> toll ein arsch machts.



    


Die Lusche vom fux seim Deam. Die greife ja auch zu unlaudere middeln. Die katz hat ja versuchd unsern Gerd aus em renne zu werfe. Villeicht sollde mir a mal mit dem padres zusamme a Türche mache  Dann gugge se awwer!

@Arachne: es Deam hat beaschlosse wenn Du weiterhin mid dere Katz zusamme fahrn willsd werd 100m Sicherheitsabstand, Schienebeinschoner un a Schußsicher West getrache, des is besser so weche de Gafahr!


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

de kater werd morsche an de hohemark durch bodychecks eliminiert. de fuel von rechts isch von de linke seid.


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> de kater werd morsche an de hohemark durch bodychecks eliminiert. de fuel von rechts isch von de linke seid.



de kader elemeniehrt sisch doch in letzter zeid dauernd selbst. so oft, wie´s den gelescht had  ...  

aber passt bloß uff, so an angeschlachene kader is net zu unnerschätze. er wetzt bestimmt schon seine krallen


----------



## Lucafabian (8. November 2006)

E bische muß ich auch vor dem reudische fux de Hud ziehe. Ich wollt heud morschend eischendlich mid em Bike uff die A***** fahren. Awer der aale Hund, der der de Sohn vom Schwein is, der hat widder gewonne. Wobei em de leichde Schnuppe in de Nas und de dösische Kopp geholfe hawwe.
Und des ganze waren en haufe späder als dem fux sei erst Fahrd. Hut ab lieber fux! 

Dademit hast uns awer jetzt bewiese das Du des hiekrischt. Mir glawwe Dir des all. Du kannst also widder mit em Auto uff die A***** fahren. Ich zieh auch trotzdem jeden Tach de Hut vor Dir!

fux bedenk doch, des hasd a ganz Stück länger im warme Bed Kuscheln, dann schee im warme Auto uff die A****und Abends bist de ach gleich im Warme und net erst durch des kalte Sauwetter fahren. Sei mal ehrlich. Des is die besser Version. Manchmal muß mer einfach zu sich stehe, es is Dir ach keiner von und bes.


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

> aber passt bloß uff, so an angeschlachene kader is net zu unnerschätze. er wetzt bestimmt schon seine krallen



klar, mer werd himmelangst.


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

> Dademit hast uns awer jetzt bewiese das Du des hiekrischt. Mir glawwe Dir des all. Du kannst also widder mit em Auto uff die A***** fahren. Ich zieh auch trotzdem jeden Tach de Hut vor Dir!



unnersteh dich und gleichzeitisch solltest de dich was schäme, des auch noch öfentlich zu mache. wie weit isses denn zur a*****? wenns des bei mir net 40km wärn un isch hier dusche könnt wär isch debei, des glaabst de abber.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> unnersteh dich und gleichzeitisch solltest de dich was schäme, des auch noch öfentlich zu mache. wie weit isses denn zur a*****? wenns des bei mir net 40km wärn un isch hier dusche könnt wär isch debei, des glaabst de abber.



Noch a mal übersetzt, ich glab de Maggo hat was falsch verstanne:
Zusammenfassung: der fux soll mit dem Auto auf die Arbeit fahren, dann gibts keine Punkte für sein Team!


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

schon besser, da hat bei mir im kopp ebe was gehonge. wo sinn eischentlich die annern, sin mer gans allans?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

der hund un die sau komme aach bei mir mal dorsch ...
man derf aafach net uff die weddervorhersaache achte, sonnst däd man hier viel wenischer mitm rad uff a**** fahre ...

macht eusch ka sorje, morsche is mein vorerst letzter a-tag und dann falle aach die pungde wech


----------



## Lucafabian (8. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> unnersteh dich und gleichzeitisch solltest de dich was schäme, des auch noch öfentlich zu mache.



Ei Du versaust mer ja mei ganz psichologisch Grieschsfürung!




wissefux schrieb:


> .... dann falle aach die pungde wech


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> und dann falle aach die pungde wech



... aber vielleicht komme noch viel mehr dezu, wenn ich täschlich in den daunus uffbreche tue ...


----------



## fUEL (8. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> der hund un die sau komme aach bei mir mal dorsch ...
> man derf aafach net uff die weddervorhersaache achte, sonnst däd man hier viel wenischer mitm rad uff a**** fahre ...
> 
> macht eusch ka sorje, morsche is mein vorerst letzter a-tag und dann falle aach die pungde wech



Wer jammert kommt ins Heim - Bei uns in Hessisch Sibirien war es um 6 Uhr - 4 Grad  da iss es in Kelkem höchsdens null. 

Nur die Hadde in de Gadde.


----------



## fUEL (8. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... aber vielleicht komme noch viel mehr dezu, wenn ich täschlich in den daunus uffbreche tue ...



Du wirst uff de Bausdell gebrauchd. ....nix radfahren. ..  denk dran willst ja bald innziehhhhhe.


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... aber vielleicht komme noch viel mehr dezu, wenn ich täschlich in den daunus uffbreche tue ...



aetsch, derfst du gar net! da acht schon die chefin druff!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (8. November 2006)

De Kilian will des Feld von hinne uffrolle hast de gelesen der arme kerl is erkälded. Vielleicht sollte die e diemdreffe mache - und alle ordentlich schneuze....dann iss de bogal erum unn die habbes ned gemergt. 

Spaß beiseid Gute Besserung, Kilian


----------



## fUEL (8. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> da isser, da isser, ich seen! trächde dei hunnert punkde ei?!



Der tippt awwer laaaaaannnnngggggssssaaaammmm ein.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer jammert kommt ins Heim - Bei uns in Hessisch Sibirien war es um 6 Uhr - 4 Grad  da iss es in Kelkem höchsdens null.
> 
> Nur die Hadde in de Gadde.



Da muß ich ja ach vor dir nochamal de Hut ziehe!
Aber ich glab ja das Du so ebbes wie a Lupine zum heizen beim Bike hast. Sei ehrlich, kann des sein? Isch hab ja garnet gewust das es sowas gibt, wo hast Du die dann gekaft und was hat se gekosd die Fahradheizung. Kann mer die eigendlisch auch vorheize wie bei de Standheizung im Auto?


----------



## fUEL (8. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da muß ich ja ach vor dir nochamal de Hut ziehe!
> Aber ich glab ja das Du so ebbes wie a Lupine zum heizen beim Bike hast. Sei ehrlich, kann des sein? Isch hab ja garnet gewust das es sowas gibt, wo hast Du die dann gekaft und was hat se gekosd die Fahradheizung. Kann mer die eigendlisch auch vorheize wie bei de Standheizung im Auto?



Sturmhaube, Überschuhe, 3/4 Hose und ne lange drüber, warm Unnerhemd, 2 Thermosflasche mit heissem Gesöff und e warm Jack, Handschuhe 2 lagig -
Ab geht die post und fürs heizen iss mer selbst zustännisch awwer des wird vom Faadwind saukalt wenn de so 4o 5o Sache druff hast deshlab fahr ich lieber GA um die Uhrzeid im Winder.

Heud meue war ich awwer gedoppt mit dem letztde Stick von dem Kucche den du dappes ausgeschlage hast am Sonntach. 

Troisemilleformidable würde der Franzose sagen, war der


----------



## Lucafabian (8. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Heud meue war ich awwer gedoppt mit dem letztde Stick von dem Kucche den du dappes ausgeschlage hast am Sonntach.



Manchmal mal muß mer sich halt gege de Grisch endscheide. 
Dadefür hats gestern nach de Heimkehr fei Lächssche an Nuddel mit em noch feinern Sößche und dazu em Gerd sein Rotwein (ich weis da gehöhrt weisse dezu) gegebe. Von dadenach erzähl ich hier aber nix!


----------



## fUEL (8. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Manchmal mal muß mer sich halt gege de Grisch endscheide.
> Dadefür hats gestern nach de Heimkehr fei Lächssche an Nuddel mit em noch feinern Sößche und dazu em Gerd sein Rotwein (ich weis da gehöhrt weisse dezu) gegebe. Von dadenach erzähl ich hier aber nix!



Doch nach Mitternacht dann iss des Kinnerprogramm erum

.................du musst eh bis Mitternacht fahren um dei diem e bissche nach vorne zu bringe


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der tippt awwer laaaaaannnnngggggssssaaaammmm ein.


hatte n lugga gemeint, net n sdf


fUEL schrieb:


> Sturmhaube, Überschuhe, 3/4 Hose und ne lange drüber, warm Unnerhemd, 2 Thermosflasche mit heissem Gesöff und e warm Jack, Handschuhe 2 lagig -
> Ab geht die post und fürs heizen iss mer selbst zustännisch awwer des wird vom Faadwind saukalt wenn de so 4o 5o Sache druff hast deshlab fahr ich lieber GA um die Uhrzeid im Winder.
> 
> Heud meue war ich awwer gedoppt mit dem letztde Stick von dem Kucche den du dappes ausgeschlage hast am Sonntach.
> ...


 GA uss deim mündche???  ich maan, ich mach des aach so, abber dacht, du net...


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> GA uss deim mündche???  ich maan, ich mach des aach so, abber dacht, du net...



ich mach diesen winter nur kraft am bersch


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich mach diesen winter nur kraft am bersch



un wenn de dir denn noch überlechst, des spinning in de gut stubb glaach viel punkde gibt...


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> un wenn de dir denn noch überlechst, des spinning in de gut stubb glaach viel punkde gibt...



drausse gibts zwar des wedder, awer a stund drausse geht irschendwie schneller rumm als drinnen (uffm baik uff jeden fall ...).
drinn quäl isch misch irschendwie immer viel mehr als drausse ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (8. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hatte n lugga gemeint, net n sdf
> 
> Wassn mit dem Kerle los iss der von dem andere Fux aagesdeggt mit de Verweischerungskrangheid??
> 
> GA uss deim mündche???  ich maan, ich mach des aach so, abber dacht, du net...



Mit speed werd das subzero immer sch....kalt. Also deschnisch faare oder Ga

meue frii du ich mich ausruhe  - höchdens a bissche rudern. - muß meiner Fraa  dann e maa e schee Frühsdück mache damit ich awwends länger fahren derf.


----------



## arkonis (8. November 2006)

ich suche eben nach einer wegstrecke friedberg - hofheim.
Am Samstag bin ich in Friedberg und wollte mal mit dem fahrrad zurück fahren.


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich suche eben nach einer wegstrecke friedberg - hofheim.
> Am Samstag bin ich in Friedberg und wollte mal mit dem fahrrad zurück fahren.



kenn da nur die autobahn


----------



## fUEL (8. November 2006)

E=arkonis;3164645]ich suche eben nach einer wegstrecke friedberg - hofheim.
Am Samstag bin ich in Friedberg und wollte mal mit dem fahrrad zurück fahren.[/QUOTE


Friedberg   Bad Nauheim   Winterstein  Lochmühle  Saalburg  Herzberg Feldberg  und ab da kennsd de dich ja aus.

Geil gibt orderntlich punkde. Geschätzte Fahrzeit min. 3 Std.


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

boooooaa, ich hab grad total leckere linsesupp von de kolleschin ihrer mudder gesse. isch kann eusch sache, des war en hochgenuss.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> boooooaa, ich hab grad total leckere linsesupp von de kolleschin ihrer mudder gesse. isch kann eusch sache, des war en hochgenuss.



En Hochgenuss war des was mei Fraa gekocht hat, nur jetzt widder A***** des is gar kein Hochgenuß.
Hat e mal aaner ausm Fenster geguggt, die Sonn tut scheine, es is ach recht warm. Ich glaab ich muß um 15:30 uffhöhren mit der A*****. Dann könnt ich aach noch a paar Pünktschen einheimse.

Wann fahrt Ihr dann a mal widder um de Flughafe?


----------



## fUEL (8. November 2006)

Hab ema en lmb für meue gemacht. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3571


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

> Wann fahrt Ihr dann a mal widder um de Flughafe?



ei isch wollt eischentlich nochmal beim kriftler bubb nachfrache ob der net nochema sowas anbiete tät. de kollesch satis wolt aach mit unn fer de rischard iss des wohl ach es geeischnete programm.


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab ema en lmb für meue gemacht. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3571



isch habb misch emal ingetraache. kann sein, dass ich ebbes frieher aussteische muss des was ich abber erst korzfristisch.


findet ihr eigentlich auch, dass sich einige worte in mundart geschrieben vollkommen brutal anhöhren? ich hatte da grade so nen moment mit "kurzfristig"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (8. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> isch habb misch emal ingetraache. kann sein, dass ich ebbes frieher aussteische muss des was ich abber erst korzfristisch.
> 
> 
> findet ihr eigentlich auch, dass sich einige worte in mundart geschrieben vollkommen brutal anhöhren? ich hatte da grade so nen moment mit "kurzfristig"



Mancher wird gar kotzfristisch schreiwe


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab ema en lmb für meue gemacht. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3571



ich hab mich aach e mal ingetrache, wo willst n aachentlich lang?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. November 2006)

Sch**ß Meeting, jetzt ist die Sonn nemmer da und ich sitz immer nach hier.


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sch**ß Meeting, jetzt ist die Sonn nemmer da und ich sitz immer nach hier.



her uff zu flenne. isch hoff de grund, warum mer dich hier seid ner knappe stund nemmer liest iss dass du uff irgendwas druffsitzt was mords pungte gibt.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. November 2006)

man war das wetter herrlich. habe eine schöne runde gedreht. 

euch dann viel spaß im dunklen


----------



## arkonis (8. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Friedberg   Bad Nauheim   Winterstein  Lochmühle  Saalburg  Herzberg Feldberg  und ab da kennsd de dich ja aus.
> 
> Geil gibt orderntlich punkde. Geschätzte Fahrzeit min. 3 Std.



also von Bad nauheim/Waldhaus bin ich schonmal gefahren, aber insgesamt nur einmal, die Strecke bis zum Feldberg kenne ich so nicht. Ist der Weg "einfach zu finden" und gibt es Karten, vielleicht elektronisch?
frage auch deshalb weil das Sportreferat meiner Hochschule gerade ihren Mountainbikereferenten abgesetzt haben und ich gesagt habe den Job mal probeweise zu machen, kommt nicht gut an die leute ohne Plan im Wald zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (8. November 2006)

so werde jetzt noch eine Spinning runde reißen. die Musik ist eine zumutung


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

> man war das wetter herrlich. habe eine schöne runde gedreht.



fer was fer e tiem bistn an de start gange?


----------



## fUEL (8. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> also von Bad nauheim/Waldhaus bin ich schonmal gefahren, aber insgesamt nur einmal, die Strecke bis zum Feldberg kenne ich so nicht. Ist der Weg "einfach zu finden" und gibt es Karten, vielleicht elektronisch?
> frage auch deshalb weil das Sportreferat meiner Hochschule gerade ihren Mountainbikereferenten abgesetzt haben und ich gesagt habe den Job mal probeweise zu machen, kommt nicht gut an die leute ohne Plan im Wald zu fahren.



Ei wenn de meue e Kard mitbrigsd kann ich der das zeige, iss eischendlich immer wieder de Limesweg ab dem Gaulskopp.

Wenn isch dra denk bring ich aach ei mid.

Awwer da de Kader debei iss hast Du nadürllich ultimadive Fachkenndnisse aus ersder Hand, vom Geo  graphen.  Sach ja ned Geologen, weil des is was anasta.  

Gruss Frank


----------



## caroka (8. November 2006)

So, komm grad vom tschogge. Jez grien die Kinner was zu esse und dann hol isch noch e ma zwo Pungde. Wo stehdn unser diem? Ich guggema......


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

> und dann hol isch noch e ma zwo Pungde



was hastn noch vor?


----------



## caroka (8. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> was hastn noch vor?



Ei, kigge gen.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. November 2006)

So jetzt hab ich ach emal was dezu beigetrache. 13 Pkt. uff an Schlach un ich war viel zu warm agezoche. Morsche wenn noch a paar geholt, wolle mer doch a mal sehe ob ich net von dem damische letzte Platz in unserner Grubb a nunner kom. Eischendlich wärns sogar 14Pkt. geworn. Ich hab mer selbst 1/4 Stunn fers Zigarette aazünde abgezoche (2X des is fermich gar net soviel gell  ). Geraacht hab ich se während de Fahrt. 

Im Winnerpogal gelde hald annern Regeln grad fer die vom Plauscherdeam. Da werd ach net mer stehegebliwwe. Beim Plausche werd ab sofort im Kreis gefahrn und bruddo werd zu neddo gemacht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> de kater werd morsche an de hohemark durch bodychecks eliminiert. de fuel von rechts isch von de linke seid.


Hab ´ne gute Bremse und werde sie zu benutzen wissen. Im richtigen Moment und ihr erwischt euch gegenseitig. Im übrigen bin ich im Nahkampf immer im Gewichtsvorteil!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> fer was fer e tiem bistn an de start gange?



*lachweg* na für mich...


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

> Im übrigen bin ich im Nahkampf immer im Gewichtsvorteil!



des kannste knigge mit dem gewichtsvorteil. des gilt vielleicht fer so e häbbesje wie de verrigte renner, ausserdem hab ich jahrelang judo gemacht. isch muss jetzt nur noch gugge wie des uffm rad einsetze du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

achso @ uwe:

great sports......kippe raache unn uffm bock hogge. abber besser als wie die punkte verschenge. demnächst krieste noch e zippo von uns alle, dann werd da kein vertelstündische aggt mer draus.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. November 2006)

un Du manst des geht dann während de Fahrd mit em Kippeazünde?


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

ei klar iss doch e stormfeuerzeusch. mer probiern des mal aus.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. November 2006)

lasst es doch einfach ganz sein 
Hab heut gemütliche 0 Punkte regeneriert und werd morgen (je nach Wetter) wieder loslegen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. November 2006)

Wegen morgen: wer kann mich nach der Tour bis Kriftel, Hofheim oder Eppstein mitnehmen?
Bevor ich mich übernehme: das Tempo ist doch so gewählt das ich mit dem Bike anreisen kann um noch ein paar extra Punkte zu holen?


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

ich;-)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. November 2006)

Habs mir eben nochmal überlegt, kann mich auf dem Hinweg jemand ab Eppstein oder Hofheim mitnehmen?


----------



## caroka (8. November 2006)

Mensch, da duds ja mosche pungde rieseln.
Die zwa Pungde heut abend vo mir sinn nix geworn aber mosche will ich widder in Daunus. Väleischt treffe mer uns ja äschendwo. Abber verabredde tun mer nix. Mer gugge ma was de Zufall so bringe dud.


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

so, jetzt hab isch aach mal a stund uff dem bock vor de glotz gehockt un rinngetrete ...

alles weche eusch und lächerlicher 4 wpp  

unn passt mir morge schö uff die wppp uff. die soll nämlisch im daunus unnerwegs sei um zu viele wpp´s für die falsche diems zu verhinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ........ uff die wppp uff. die soll ........



Wasn wppp?


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

> so, jetzt hab isch aach mal a stund uff dem bock vor de glotz gehockt un rinngetrete ...
> 
> alles weche eusch und lächerlicher 4 wpp



haste schon die hose voll????


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

> Wasn wppp?



isch tät sache der meint sowas wie die winnerpokalpolitsei. ich glab de kerl hat aach fieber.


----------



## arkonis (8. November 2006)

ich habe einen Link gefunden

http://www.eckart-winkler.de/reise/deutschl/taunus.htm

morgen kann ich erst ab 19.00 Uhr bin aber dann für open-end zu haben.
C-R du kannst ja nach deiner 1.Tour dich bei mir anschließen


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. November 2006)

@Uwe und Caro:  subber, da brach isch mer ned alsodolle Soje zu mache, weil isch bis Freidag mal zu nix mehr ausser a***** kim; selbst jetzt hog isch noch zu Hause un schaff was. In der zweide Woch im Monad hab isch hald immer mords was zu due. Aber wie heis'st bei de Musgedier:
Aaaner für alllee, allee für'n aaner => *Addagge* uff die diewodaimmerglaubesemachemeerpungde*) als mir.



*)Hochdeutsch: DIMB-Racing-Teams


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. November 2006)

erst mal muss mich jemand am Eppstein oder Hofheim mit hin nehmen. Zurück komme ich ja schon  und dann wird da ganz spontan entschieden ob ich mit dir auch noch n Ründchen drehe - ich denke aber eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> isch tät sache der meint sowas wie die winnerpokalpolitsei. ich glab de kerl hat aach fieber.



Na, na, beim Fux heist des Dollwud.  Mir iss des schonn seit aafang de Woch uffgefalle, dass der als wüdend iss un doll iss ja scho immer. Abbä vieleichd iss des aach nur angstschweiss un kaa Fieber.


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

ich waas ja net, was ihr habt. mir geht´s prima


----------



## caroka (8. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich waas ja net, was ihr habt. mir geht´s prima



Ja,ja, bei Fieber gibbts manchma so Wahnvostellunge.


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. November 2006)

Schöö ihr leud, isch mache mol mit dem annern Kram weider...bis Freidag vllt. ab so 16:00 bis ... in se neigt um e Fluchhafe ? Bis denne...


----------



## caroka (8. November 2006)

Sacht amal wie kann mer denn jemanden ne Emfehlung gebbe in de Forumsinfomatione, nachdem mer a Profiel ageklickt hat?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. November 2006)

klingt gut und nach jeder Menge Punkten Carsten


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. November 2006)

genau (und jez wech)


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

wen willste denn empfehle ?

unn wieso weshalb warum  

soweit isch waas, geht des nur bei de aameldung im forum. dann kannste dem admin mitteile, ob du über aan bestimmtes mitglied quasi hierherkomme bist. zu gewinne gibts desdewesche awer nix ...


----------



## m.a.t. (8. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, na, beim Fux heist des Dollwud.  Mir iss des schonn seit aafang de Woch uffgefalle, dass der als wüdend iss un doll iss ja scho immer. Abbä vieleichd iss des aach nur angstschweiss un kaa Fieber.


Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Der Fux sieht halt seine Felle davonschwimmen (Kalaueralarm ). Zu spät hat er jetzt gemerkt, dass er besser beim AWB-Team geblieben wäre, statt mit den dimbos rumzumachen.


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Der Fux sieht halt seine Felle davonschwimmen (Kalaueralarm ). Zu spät hat er jetzt gemerkt, dass er besser beim AWB-Team geblieben wäre, statt mit den dimbos rumzumachen.



ich mach mit kaam dimbo rum, höchstens mit ner dimba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> wen willste denn empfehle ?
> 
> unn wieso weshalb warum
> 
> soweit isch waas, geht des nur bei de aameldung im forum. dann kannste dem admin mitteile, ob du über aan bestimmtes mitglied quasi hierherkomme bist. zu gewinne gibts desdewesche awer nix ...



Ach, da habb isch des gans falsch verstanne. Isch dacht, da könnt mer dem Forum mitteile, obb mer gut mit demjenische fahrn kann. 
Na, da hat der Google abbä viele bekährt.  Ei der dud was.


----------



## caroka (8. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich mach mit kaam dimbo rum, höchstens mit ner dimba



Ei, Fux Du Schameur.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ausserdem hab ich jahrelang judo gemacht. isch muss jetzt nur noch gugge wie des uffm rad einsetze du.


Hab ich auch. Etwa 10 Jahre mit Unterbrechungen. Biete 1.Kyu. Mehr?


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ach, da habb isch des gans falsch verstanne. Isch dacht, da könnt mer dem Forum mitteile, obb mer gut mit demjenische fahrn kann.
> Na, da hat der Google abbä viele bekährt.  Ei der dud was.



de google hat so viele empfehlungeb, weil die deppe alle damit sagen wollten, dass sie über "google" ins forum gefunde hawe



caroka schrieb:


> Ei, Fux Du Schameur.



gibt ja noch mehr dimba´s  
net, dass es hier noch haaßt, der fux tut sich beim geschner aaschmeichele.
des hawe mer nu aach net nötisch  

so jetzt awer ab in die heia. muß ja morsche früh wieder punkde sammle ...


----------



## caroka (8. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> de google hat so viele empfehlungeb, weil die deppe alle damit sagen wollten, dass sie über "google" ins forum gefunde hawe


 




wissefux schrieb:


> gibt ja noch mehr dimba´s
> net, dass es hier noch haaßt, der fux tut sich beim geschner aaschmeichele.
> des hawe mer nu aach net nötisch
> 
> so jetzt awer ab in die heia. muß ja morsche früh wieder punkde sammle ...


Isch denk ma Du wollst misch daumelisch mache, dass isch kaan Kopp fer Pungde net habb. Des iss widder so psischologisch Grischsführung. Abbä isch wer der des noch austreiwe. Bald kimmst de mer so:


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2006)

> Hab ich auch. Etwa 10 Jahre mit Unterbrechungen. Biete 1.Kyu. Mehr?


   


nö!!!!


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab ich auch. Etwa 10 Jahre mit Unterbrechungen. Biete 1.Kyu. Mehr?



1. Dan  allerdings kein Judo


----------



## caroka (8. November 2006)

Ei Gerd,  da bisde ja. Hasde noch oddendlisch Pungde eigefahn. Habb Disch scho vermisst, abbä jez geh isch ins Bett. Binn vom viele Wadde mied.


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2006)

Hab e Rund von Biebrich, übber die Neroberchbahn zum Sonneberch gemacht un debei ganz viele Treppe mitgenomme. Wiesbade eichnet sich vorzüglich fürs Rattern! Sogar treppuff. -> sibbe pünktcher  

Muß doch uffpasse, des mich kaan spätakömmling eihole tut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Schöö ihr leud, isch mache mol mit dem annern Kram weider...bis Freidag vllt. ab so 16:00 bis ... in se neigt um e Fluchhafe ? Bis denne...



Wenns die knoche mitmache komme villaascht mit. Wenn de fjul mich moje net zu sehr plättet, will ich übermoje mitm rad zur a..... gugge mer ma, was so odder so noch gehe tut.


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei Gerd,  da bisde ja. Hasde noch oddendlisch Pungde eigefahn. Habb Disch scho vermisst, abbä jez geh isch ins Bett. Binn vom viele Wadde mied.



werd ja ganz fabisch


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...bis Freidag vllt. ab so 16:00 bis ... in se neigt um e Fluchhafe ? Bis denne...



Ich bin dabei, wenns Frausche net ma Planung durschananer werfe tut


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

hab eusch grad 4 punkde geschenkt  
hab nämlisch verpennt und dann kaan bock mehr gehabt. der verflixte schweinehund hat misch heut früh heimgesucht, die sau  

awer des hol isch widder rinn und dann schaun mer mal, wer hier vor wem diesen  macht ...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Ei jesses, jetz hab ich gedacht muß mal nach unserm Blatz gugge, de Gerd hat ja gestern Abend nochamal 8 Pkt. hamgebracht und was is passierd, mir sin uff de 24 Platz abgefalle. 
Heut Mittag müßt Ihr anständisch Punkte eifahrn, sonst stehn mehr bald schee bled da!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab eusch grad 4 punkde geschenkt
> hab nämlisch verpennt und dann kaan bock mehr gehabt. der verflixte schweinehund hat misch heut früh heimgesucht, die sau
> 
> awer des hol isch widder rinn und dann schaun mer mal, wer hier vor wem diesen  macht ...



Ei fux, des is doch net schlimm. Da brauchsd Du ie ka gedanke mache. Die 4 pünktschen. Ab und zu muß de Hund die aal Sau auch a  mal gewinne, sonst weis er ja net wofür er da ist. In letzter Zeid hasd, soweit ich weis, doch Du immer gewonne. Gön dem Kerl ach a mal was und lass den morshe gleich nochamaal gewinne. Von unserm Deam würde des Verhalde mid de grössde Hochachtung belohnt wern! Also geb Dam Hund auch a Daseinsberechdigung.


Ich hab en werklich gern Dein Hund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

En wunderschene gude Mosche Maggo,
was en los hast De verschlafe?


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2006)

kennt mer so nenne, isch bin erst um halber sibbe uffegstanne. dann des zeusch pagge des mer später am mittach brauch um pungte zu mache unn jetz en kaffee un e bissi plausch.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Hasde gesehen das dei Eisbären ein Fahrtechniktraining anbietem?



homburger schrieb:


> **** NEW*** Coming next spring: Techniktraining mit den Eisbären **** NEW***


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab en werklich gern Dein Hund!



ich hab ja aach hunde gern, aber den da, die promenademischung aus schwein un köter, den geb isch gern an eusch ab ...


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hasde gesehen das dei Eisbären ein Fahrtechniktraining anbietem?




gesehe, machst de mit?


----------



## caroka (9. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> gesehe, machst de mit?



Mer muss ja net alles könne.


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

aber die technik vom killern war recht erfolgreich und schnell dazu  

also wäre dieser kurs schon ne überlegung wert


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Die Technik hab ich zu beginn und ab und zu auch heute noch ausgiebisch getestet, die ist schon ziemlich ausgreift bei mir. 
Daher werd ich wohl von dem Technikkurs absehen! Ich finds aber immer wieder gut wenn sich Biker zur Verfügung stellen und Ihr bisher gesammeltes wissen mit anderen Teilen. Hut ab vorm Killer!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

@fux:Nachdem ich vor der Haustür war hat mich doch augenblicklich Dein Hund angesprungen die Sau! Es wäre nicht mehr als Fair gewesen wenn Du ihn angeleint hättest.
Dann bin ich halt auch ins Auto und habs hinner mich gebracht. Muß aber heute auch vernünftig aussehen, darf um 10:00 als Zeuge vor Gericht auftreten wg. einem von unsere Lieferande.


----------



## caroka (9. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber die technik vom killern war recht erfolgreich und schnell dazu
> 
> also wäre dieser kurs schon ne überlegung wert



Das der Killer gut iss steht ama ausser frach. Des lischt abber net ann dere Teschnikgrundlacheeilach. Die wa doch mer was zum Schmunzeln.  
Abbä des iss des schöne ann den gude Leudd, übber die döf mer aach ema lache. 
Von mir gibbts hier ja aach e Bild, des isch am liebste zensiert unn verbode hätt.
Abbä hier gibbets ja nur Tschentelmens. Da wahn se alle ruisch unn hamm des still un leise zur Kenntnis genomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

ei, der wollte doch nur schpiele, du schpielverderber


----------



## caroka (9. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @fux:Nachdem ich vor der Haustür war hat mich doch augenblicklich Dein Hund angesprungen die Sau! Es wäre nicht mehr als Fair gewesen wenn Du ihn angeleint hättest.
> Dann bin ich halt auch ins Auto und habs hinner mich gebracht. Muß aber heute auch vernünftig aussehen, darf um 10:00 als Zeuge vor Gericht auftreten wg. einem von unsere Lieferande.



De Lucca im Aazuch?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> De Lucca im Aazuch?



Soweit wolle mer ja jetzt aach net gehe, Hab mei feines Rotwild Pole Hemdsche aagezoche a scheens und a paar vernüftische Schuh. Des macht Eidruck genuch. Azuch nur wenn bei de Hoteldirktore an termin hawwe tu, oder bei ner Hochzeit bare doch not fern tappische Gerichtstermin. Ich will doch glaubhaft sein  

Dadevon emal abgesehe mach ich in a nem Azuch a werglich gut Figur. Da müsse die Mütter Ihr Döchter aweer festbinde wenn ich mim Azuch daher komme du!


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Soweit wolle mer ja jetzt aach net gehe, Hab mei feines Rotwild Pole Hemdsche aagezoche a scheens und a paar vernüftische Schuh. Des macht Eidruck genuch. Azuch nur wenn bei de Hoteldirktore an termin hawwe tu, oder bei ner Hochzeit bare doch not fern tappische Gerichtstermin. Ich will doch glaubhaft sein
> 
> Dadevon emal abgesehe mach ich in a nem Azuch a werglich gut Figur. Da müsse die Mütter Ihr Döchter aweer festbinde wenn ich mim Azuch daher komme du!




hast de da nen onlinezugang??????  des geht ja gar ned, dass mer wesche so e paar babbsägg von lieferande uffs plausche verzischte misst.


----------



## fUEL (9. November 2006)

Das mer de Fux vor lauder urlaaub ned uff die Idee kimmt midzufahrn heud middach. aaner von de Feinde reicht sonst krische die noch zu viele punkde. 

Dess mer ja kaaner den Kater stummbe dut. Der kann Judo und soen Kram. 
Sonsd steht in de Bild noch was von de gewalddädische Maundebeiger und des schadd uns ja als freundliche Plauscher schließlich aach. 

Villeichd find sich ja noch aaner von dene Kollege aus meinem Diem (mer lische ja nedd schlecht) ... 
Crazy dein Inntrach habb ich gesehe. Vorbildlich!


Bis speder dann


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das mer de Fux vor lauder urlaaub ned uff die Idee kimmt midzufahrn heud middach. aaner von de Feinde reicht sonst krische die noch zu viele punkde.



was haast hier urlaub ?? erst ab morsche


----------



## fUEL (9. November 2006)

Habt er gesehe im Einzelrenging de Erschde iss fast 24 Stunne im Wald gelaufe.
Ich glaub der hat sich verirrt gehabt.
Bei 24 Stunne dät ich wege dem vielen Proviant den ich dann bräucht zusammebreche.  Die pinkel ..... und andere Pause hat der hoffentlich abgezogen.

Des zeisch ich meaaner Fraa, die glubt ja schon ich wär e bissche verrückt.
awwer des iss ja wohl die Härd üwwerhaubt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Hab eben nen Eintrag gefunden den ich irgendwie nicht glauben kann - vor allem wenn man seine anderen Einheite im Vergleich sieht
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/entries/35130

Ich brauche immernoch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zur Hohenmark. Maggo?


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2006)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Habt er gesehe im Einzelrenging de Erschde iss fast 24 Stunne im Wald gelaufe.



ich glaab der hatt e null zufill ingetrache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Vorallem hat der drei Tage später nochmal korrigiert was normal nicht geht


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab eben nen Eintrag gefunden den ich irgendwie nicht glauben kann - vor allem wenn man seine anderen Einheite im Vergleich sieht
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/entries/35130
> 
> Ich brauche immernoch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zur Hohenmark. Maggo?



Der hat an dem tach 24h und 32min trainiert und war noch uff de a..... Des is ja wohl supper offesichtlich!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Schicken wir ihm alle ne PN : mieser Betrüger!! 

oder  mal einen Admin drauf aufmerksam machen  steht ja immerhin was dazu in den Regeln

"Wenn jemand versucht zu betrügen und das herauskommt, werden ihm die Punkte, die er durch den Betrug bekommen wollte, von der Gesamtpunktzahl abgezogen!"


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

hier http://coffee-in.blogspot.com/2006/11/guten-morgen-deutschland.html wurden auch gleich mal ein paar einträge vom ersten tag angezweifelt.

isch hab eusch verriggde mal in schutz genomme. weiß auch net, was da in misch gefahre is


----------



## fUEL (9. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der hat an dem tach 24h und 32min trainiert und war noch uff de a..... Des is ja wohl supper offesichtlich!



by the way - ohne zukauf padres team wär dem fux sein Laden uff dem 125de Bladz


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> by the way - ohne zukauf padres team wär dem fux sein Laden uff dem 125de Bladz



des is em kater sei diem und als einzischer wurde isch dezu gekaaft  
fraach mal de kater nachher, der hat ganz schee blesche müsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (9. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hier http://coffee-in.blogspot.com/2006/11/guten-morgen-deutschland.html wurden auch gleich mal ein paar einträge vom ersten tag angezweifelt.
> 
> isch hab eusch verriggde mal in schutz genomme. weiß auch net, was da in misch gefahre is



Bist hald doch en guude Kerl


----------



## fUEL (9. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Schicken wir ihm alle ne PN : mieser Betrüger!!
> 
> oder  mal einen Admin drauf aufmerksam machen  steht ja immerhin was dazu in den Regeln
> 
> "Wenn jemand versucht zu betrügen und das herauskommt, werden ihm die Punkte, die er durch den Betrug bekommen wollte, von der Gesamtpunktzahl abgezogen!"



Der iss ja schon gestraft dademid des der mit sich selbst 24 Stunne am Tach zusamme ist und wenn es seim Eindrach nachgeht hat dem sein daach sowieso 66 Stunne , mindesdens


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2006)

wer haddn jetzt eischendlisch des geile wedder besorscht? ich glaabs noch net ganz aber des iss ja auch gut warm da drausse.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Als ich heut morgen die Augen auf gemacht hab hats geregnet und ich dacht schon "oh shit" und jetzt? Alles blau da oben und die Sonne kitzelt das Thermometer auf 8°C im Schatten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Wie stehts denn beim Kater? Kann er mich mit bis zur hohen Mark nehmen?
Ansonsten muss ich dann auch schon bald los, sonst schaff ichs nicht. Tempo wird ja etwas gemindert wenn ich dann schon die ersten 30km in den Beinen hab?


----------



## fUEL (9. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hier http://coffee-in.blogspot.com/2006/11/guten-morgen-deutschland.html wurden auch gleich mal ein paar einträge vom ersten tag angezweifelt.
> 
> isch hab eusch verriggde mal in schutz genomme. weiß auch net, was da in misch gefahre is



Tolle Frau, diese Coffee


----------



## fUEL (9. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wie stehts denn beim Kater? Kann er mich mit bis zur hohen Mark nehmen?
> Ansonsten muss ich dann auch schon bald los, sonst schaff ichs nicht. Tempo wird ja etwas gemindert wenn ich dann schon die ersten 30km in den Beinen hab?



Fahr los - des gibt diempunkde


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

ward uff de kater, der nimmt disch mitm audo bestimmt mit ...
schon allaah, dass de kaa pungde krieschst ...


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

da is er scho, nur im falsche fred unnerwegs ...


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

unn widder wegg ...
so eh katz is schwer zu packe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. November 2006)

bei dem wedderche werd ich aach mim rädche aareise. des gibbt denn schonema gut zwa pünktcher.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Habt er gesehe im Einzelrenging de Erschde iss fast 24 Stunne im Wald gelaufe.
> Ich glaub der hat sich verirrt gehabt.
> Bei 24 Stunne dät ich wege dem vielen Proviant den ich dann bräucht zusammebreche.  Die pinkel ..... und andere Pause hat der hoffentlich abgezogen.
> 
> ...


Der wird im Laufen gepinkelt haben..., das hält warm!  
Aber Frank, daß du verrückz bist steht doch gar nicht zur Debatte, oder? Klar bist du´s!!!  

@crazy-racer: War mir selbst noch nicht sicher, ob ich per Bike oder Auto zur Hohemark anreise. Da ich morgen aber wahrscheinlich frei hab und daher vielleicht noch ´n paar Punkte machen will, werd ich´s heute nicht übertreiben und mit dem Auto anreisen. Kannst also dazu gepackt werden.   Als Taunusplauscher mußt du aber diesmal selbstverständlich im Kofferraum sitzen!   Treffpunkt dann 13 Uhr Bahnhof Eppstein. 

@all. Zur Beschwerde über unglaubliche WP-Geschichten und mehr zu dem Thema taugt am besten der offizielle WP-Thread.


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2006)

scho widder zwa nach hinne gerutscht!  mer derf aafach net in des diemrenking nei gugge...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

@ kater: danke, bin dann da. Das das Bike wie ein MTB aussieht, macht das was? Danach richtet sich ob ich Strasse oder Wald fahre...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. November 2006)

Sollte vielleicht nicht vor Schlamm triefen, aber ansonsten ist mein Auto ordentlich gefahrene Bikes mit entsprechenden Nebenwirkungen gewöhnt.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Taunusplauscher, scheffelt anständig Punkte heute Mittag. Un uffpasse der der Kater bei Plausche absteige tut, des is besser fer uns!

Viel Spaß heut Mittach


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

jetz habbe die plauscher aach noch so aa weddergligg  

kater, lass disch bloss net unnerkrieje   mir werd ja himmelangst, wenn isch seh, mit wieviel plauscher du da alaans uff tour gehst ...


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetz habbe die plauscher aach noch so aa weddergligg
> 
> kater, lass disch bloss net unnerkrieje   mir werd ja himmelangst, wenn isch seh, mit wieviel plauscher du da alaans uff tour gehst ...



waas gar net was du habbe tust. mir habbe de kater minnestens so lieb, wie de fux!


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> waas gar net was du habbe tust. mir habbe de kater minnestens so lieb, wie de fux!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> waas gar net was du habbe tust. mir habbe de kater minnestens so lieb, wie de fux!


Hm..., beruhigt mich das jetzt oder sollte ich es jetzt erst recht mit der Angst bekommen?  

@fux: Keine Angst, ich hab ja den Crazy-Racer als Geisel.


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich hab ja den Crazy-Racer als Geisel.



stimmt ja, des is ja dene ihrn beste gaul im stall


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

@fux: Ich hab daan Hun d fortgejacht und bin aus de Mittragspaus mim Bike widder uff die Arbeit gefahren. Jetztsitz ich vorm PC un biun Klatschnass geschwitz. Ich trach die Rückfahrt aach geich ein. Des is dann  5 Pkt. Wert wenn so wie Du sachst zusammegezählt wern darf!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @fux: Ich hab daan Hun d fortgejacht und bin aus de Mittragspaus mim Bike widder uff die Arbeit gefahren. Jetztsitz ich vorm PC un biun Klatschnass geschwitz. Ich trach die Rückfahrt aach geich ein. Des is dann  5 Pkt. Wert wenn so wie Du sachst zusammegezählt wern darf!



Was mer en haufe Fehler beim Schreiwe macht wenn mer geschwitzt is!


----------



## puremalt (9. November 2006)

Vorsicht! AWBler im Fred!

Ähemm, 
liebe Ehrfeinde (die es sind und die es noch werden wollen),
meinen uneingeschränkten Neid den Plauschern, Katern und sonstigen Tieren, die bei dem geilen Wetter heute Nachmittag getourt sind.  

Man muss auch mal gönnen können  

Awwer am Samstaach, doh kommen ich aach emol im Helle zum Fahre (freu). Unn dat sogar em Trailparadies Saarland


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

so, da bin ich wieder. konnte es nicht übers her bringen, den kater alleine mit der plauscher-meute in den taunus zu lasssen.
nachher hetzen sie den guten noch auf einen baum und er kommt dann nicht mehr runter.

die habbe ganz schee geguggt, die plauscher, als ich ausm unterholz uffgetaacht bin. als hädde se noch nie an fux gesehe  

so jetzt trag ich noch schnell meine ersten 2 stelligen punkte ein. 11 sinds am ende geworden. mußte dafür aber noch 8 minuten ums häusle kreisen. aber das mit dem kreisen haben wir ja schon bei den pausen unterwegs gut geübt  
man belauert sich ebe und gönnt de annern net de dreck unner de nägel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, da bin ich wieder. konnte es nicht übers her bringen, den kater alleine mit der plauscher-meute in den taunus zu lasssen.
> nachher hetzen sie den guten noch auf einen baum und er kommt dann nicht mehr runter.
> 
> die habbe ganz schee geguggt, die plauscher, als ich ausm unterholz uffgetaacht bin. als hädde se noch nie an fux gesehe
> ...



   und ich mußt flachland von de A***** zurückfahren. 
Sag a mal fux, wars werklich so das se in de Pause im Kreis gefahrn sin.   Der Winnerpokal bringt die Leut schon dezu ganz scheene tapische Sache zu mache   aber Cooooooool is men!


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sag a mal fux, wars werklich so das se in de Pause im Kreis gefahrn sin.   Der Winnerpokal bringt die Leut schon dezu ganz scheene tapische Sache zu mache   aber Cooooooool is men!



so wars. ich schwör ...
hab ja selbst mitgemacht, um keine sekunde einzubüßen  

der fuel wollte unbedingt, dass ich mal mit seinem bike ein paar runden drehe, um den neuen rohloffgriff zu testen. aber auf den alten plauscher-trick bin ich natürlich net reingefallen


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Da hät ich aach debei sei könne


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

ich mach mir langsam gedanken, wo die alle bleiben ...  

ach halt, da seh ich doch den rote hersch. also hat zumindest einer zurück zur hohen mark gefunden


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2006)

mer sinn all widder zurick gekomme. jetzt werd gebaded unn dann was gesse. sin zehn punkte worn und des "goldstück" habbe an de hohemagg aach uffgeleese die hat aach noch was geschafft.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

So aan S****kram jetzt bin ich widder de letzte in unseem Deam! Drodzdem  

Macht die dehagebliwwene doch a mal a bissche haas. Wo warder dann üwerall?


----------



## caroka (9. November 2006)

Ei guude. De Zufall hads do echt gwollt, dass isch die alle im Daunus getroffe habb. Grad als de Fux weggewese iss, bin isch dezugekomme. Schad, dass mer uns verpasst habbe. Isch habb sogar e Lichteskotte gegrischt. Rischtisch dekadent sach isch Eisch. Dud mir des guddun.


----------



## fUEL (9. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So aan S****kram jetzt bin ich widder de letzte in unseem Deam! Drodzdem
> 
> Macht die dehagebliwwene doch a mal a bissche haas. Wo warder dann üwerall?



3 Hügeltour mit Falkensteiner Treppen garniert.
Feldi gr. Feldi kl. Alde bis z. Ringwall Trail Victoria Falkenstein Hühnerberg.

unn guck emal ins Renging nin


----------



## fUEL (9. November 2006)

Geh jedzd runner mit maaner Fraa de gewärmde Lammgulasch essen. und en scheene Rote hab ich scho uffgemacht.
Bis späder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Bin auch wieder da. Hab sogar weil ich noch n Brötchen über hatte noch einen Punkt hier bei uns ums Ort gefahrn 
Wir sind erster!  Wir sind erster!  Wir sind erster!  Wir sind erster!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. November 2006)

Schad, moie wä isch net fahn könne unn am Samstach was isch noch net. 
Lugga da muste pungde,sonst falle mer widder zurick.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> unn guck emal ins Renging nin



Mer muß Euch einfach gern hawe, so is des Schee. Der erste Blatz fer die Plauscher2

Da habt er Euch awer heud Awend a gude Tröpche verdient!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Schad, moie wä isch net fahn könne unn am Samstach was isch noch net.
> Lugga da muste pungde,sonst falle mer widder zurick.



Moie is Frei Tag. Ich glab de Carsten will um de Fluchhafe erum fahrn. Da werd ich uffjedenfall amit komme dun. Un damit ich noch a par Pünktchen mer raushole kann werd ich mei Wesche morsche alle mit em Bike fahren. Des gibt bestimmt 4 Stück von deene feine Pünktschen. Dademit sollte mer uff jedenfall üwer 10 komme....

Aber die Buwe vom 2. Plauscherdeam sind unschlachbar   Hoch solle se lewe!

Is eischendlich aaner über die Katz anüwer gefahren oder hat se sich mit Ihrm Asiatische was weis ich net noch schnell genuch rette könne? 

Ach aans. Beim Pausiere, also im Kreis fahren, sollte gegnerische Deammitglieder vom Bock gestumpt wern! Des gibt Zeitabzuuuuuch


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2006)

stimmt, dene kann mer de allerhöchste resbeggt zolle. un die kolesche vom räsing diem sinn jetz endlisch emal ruisch und zolle dene de nötische resbeggt.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Gerd schnell mach hie trach dei Punkte ein, des sin bestimmt en ganz Haufe.


Was is dann jetzt eischnentlich moie mit dere Fluchhafeumrundung wer tut da dann mitkomme?


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2006)

isch kann leider net. die fraa fliescht am samstach fer e woch in de urlaub. was wiederrum hast, dass isch hoffentlich e meng an zeit am suntach hab.


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd schnell mach hie trach dei Punkte ein, des sin bestimmt en ganz Haufe.
> 
> 
> Was is dann jetzt eischnentlich moie mit dere Fluchhafeumrundung wer tut da dann mitkomme?



Ich trach glei mei 16 (!!!!!) punkde ei.      

hab sogar schon a marone-gericht mit rodem genieße dörffe!   

Ich hab aach vor mit um en fluchhafe zu komme.


----------



## caroka (9. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> hab sogar schon a marone-gericht mit rodem genieße dörffe!


So fill iss mer e Lischteskotte scho wert. 



Maggo schrieb:


> isch kann leider net. die fraa fliescht am samstach fer e woch in de urlaub. was wiederrum hast, dass isch hoffentlich e meng an zeit am suntach hab.



Wo unn wann fad der dann am Sonndach?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Na ich bin dabei - ist doch logo. Deshalb habe ich mich doch heute extra geschont - bin noch ganz frisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. November 2006)

Sch...., nu sin mer uffm vierde! Des motiviert ja noch bissi mehr...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

bald schafft ihrs auf den 2. - direkt hinter uns


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2006)

> Wo unn wann fad der dann am Sonndach?




ei, mer wollte wohl e schee flach rund drehe, mal de carsten anhaue ob der net en nette vorschlach hat. zeit iss noch offe nur mal widder net erst allzuspät.


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bald schafft ihrs auf den 2. - direkt hinter uns



Da haste heut doch tatsächlich ein Pünktchen mehr als ich geholt...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Ewwe hab ich ins ranking geguggt. Ich konnts ja gar net glawwe was de Gerd gesacht hat.



























Wenn Ihr jetzt mei grinse im Gesicht sehe könnt, uff en beldscherm werds uffjedenfall nemmer druf passe! Ich hab Euch alle ganz doll lieb. Allerdings komme ewwe ach komplexe hoch. Moie werd Gas gegewwe...


----------



## fUEL (9. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mer muß Euch einfach gern hawe, so is des Schee. Der erste Blatz fer die Plauscher2
> 
> Da habt er Euch awer heud Awend a gude Tröpche verdient!



En 95 er clos Fourtet Premier grand cru classe ( is en Fehlkauf gewesen - sonst det ich en nett zum Lammgulasch trinke)  aber war dadezu ganz onkidonki.

Die Dimb Recers hawwe Angsd vor Dreppe und  Wurzeln, dabei war das am geilste gell Gerd, ehm ich mein Sebastian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Heut hats wunderbar gepasst 

Gerd: ich bin doch extra noch ne viertel std hier bei uns durch den Ort gecruisd


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> En 95 er clos Fourtet Premier grand cru classe ( is en Fehlkauf gewesen - sonst det ich en nett zum Lammgulasch trinke)  aber war dadezu ganz onkidonki.
> 
> Die Dimb Recers hawwe Angsd vor Dreppe und  Wurzeln, dabei war das am geilste gell Gerd, ehm ich mein Sebastian.



@Lucafabian: Hab mei Radschuh gestern uff de a...... liege lasse un hab mir heut korzfristisch frei genomme. Konnt gar kei richtisch treppche fahre!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Dimb Recers hawwe Angsd vor Dreppe und  Wurzeln, dabei war das am geilste gell Gerd, ehm ich mein Sebastian.



Wenn ich mei Schätzche widderhab werd des alles nochamal widderholt! 

*Is des Klar?!*

Ich wollts ja nurmal gesacht ham


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Heut hats wunderbar gepasst
> 
> Gerd: ich bin doch extra noch ne viertel std hier bei uns durch den Ort gecruisd



Nachdem de gespürt hast, des ioch heut die 16 hol?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

So en Kram, ewwe wollt ich nochamal unsern verde Blatz betrachte, schwupp hawe se uns schon uff de siebde geschowe  


Moie muß gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Gas gewe wern!


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2006)

klar. ich hab bei de trebbe abber aach es mädsche gemacht, ich kann ned sache warum, aber beim trebberaddern hab alsemal so e geistische bloggade.


----------



## fUEL (9. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich mei Schätzche widderhab werd des alles nochamal widderholt!
> 
> *Is des Klar?!*
> 
> Ich wollts ja nurmal gesacht ham



Erfolg motivierd me müssd sich noch mal so für 3 Stunne uff des Ergometerche setze....aber alle Plauscher dann würde mir aber sozusagen de Turbo starde.

Naja meue is aach noch en daach.

Geh jedsd ins bett...muss früh uffstehe....der Padres is mer uff de Ferse und die Schnecke muß ich noch vorm Frühsdück verbutze.

De Whitesummer had heud aach gepunkdet.... dem gehts wohl widdr besser.
Da freuen mer uns weil de Fux ja dann dahaam bleiwe dut.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Erfolg motivierd me müssd sich noch mal so für 3 Stunne uff des Ergometerche setze....aber alle Plauscher dann würde mir aber sozusagen de Turbo starde.



Wenn ich so a Ding daham stehe hätt würd ich schon druf sitze, da kannst de aber Gift druff nemme!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So en Kram, ewwe wollt ich nochamal unsern verde Blatz betrachte, schwupp hawe se uns schon uff de siebde geschowe
> 
> 
> Moie muß gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Gas gewe wern!


bins aach am verfolsche.  


fUEL schrieb:


> Erfolg motivierd me müssd sich noch mal so für 3 Stunne uff des Ergometerche setze....aber alle Plauscher dann würde mir aber sozusagen de Turbo starde.
> 
> Naja meue is aach noch en daach.


moje is schon gebongd!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Wann herd dann de Carsten endlich mit saaner tapischen A***** uff. Weis der dann net das er hier gebracht werd? 

*Carsten kom bei, Du werst gebraucht!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Ich hätt auch gern so Ergometerteile daham, dann wär mir abends net so langweilig beim Fernsehn.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hätt auch gern so Ergometerteile daham, dann wär mir abends net so langweilig beim Fernsehn.



Was isn aus daaner Roll geworn?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Na, die steht noch in dem selben Shop in dem ich sie demnächst mal bestellen werde.
Aber bisher sammel ich ja noch genug Punkte draussen


----------



## fUEL (9. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Na, die steht noch in dem selben Shop in dem ich sie demnächst mal bestellen werde.
> Aber bisher sammel ich ja noch genug Punkte draussen



Respekt 

Werd vllt. morgen späder in Laden gehen----bevor ich net wenigsdens 12 Punkde geholt hab geh ich nett arbeide. Sollen die andern ma was dun für Ihr Geld.

Sonndach solls schneie - so wie im Bild in meinem Profil wohl ned aber doch bis 10 cm hawwe die für die Hochlagen der Mittelgbirge vorausgesacht.

Spikes dann nexd Woch


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Respekt
> 
> Werd vllt. morgen späder in Laden gehen----bevor ich net wenigsdens 12 Punkde geholt hab geh ich nett arbeide. Sollen die andern ma was dun für Ihr Geld.



 Des is die rischtisch Einstellung, so werd mer Meister!


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. November 2006)

Griesd Eisch, waaaaahnnsinn was hier wg. WP obgehe dud. Isch bin bladd von heut im Büro (is ja a hobby, kai A*****). 

Vorschlach für moie: Lugga radelt nach Grifdel an de Bahnhof , dord wär Dreffbungt 16:00 Uhr. Dann Rischdung Fluchhafe, geije de Uhrzeischersinn Rischdung Mönschbruch, nach oschde hinner Märfelde, dann ä nuff nach nodde an so drei Seie (diewodaso Wasser drin häbbe) vorbei, vielleischt rechtse rum um Neu-Issebursch, korz nach nodde und (Lugga könnt dann abzweische nach daham) wiedder Rischtung Weste über'd Edderscheme Schleuse backwärts to Kriftel (könnd 65-70 km und Neddofahrzaid von 3,5 Stunne wärn). 
Die Dour würd ich emol am BC erschtälle un ufflade, damid mehr ned verloorn gaie.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Spikes hab ich keine, darf halt nicht vereisen da draussen 
Ich will mit der Rolle erst mal abwarten bis ich nen Lagebericht zu der von nem annern Kerl bekomme. Kost ja immerhin knappe 170ökken die ich nicht aus jux und dollerei mal testweiße verblasen kann, will dann vorher schon wissen obs was taugt.
Nächsten Dienstag weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Was is dann jetzt mitem Carsten, werd langsam awwer Zeit das er sich amal Blicke läst, och glaub ich muß nochamal schreie:

*Carsten, kom jetz bei, mach hie*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Uwe, du bist zu langsam 

Carsten: klingt gut, pack aber nochmal ne halbe std. drauf, wir müssen ja net so rasen 
Ich fahr dann auch etwas gemütlicher als das letze mal nach Kriftel, damit ich nicht wieder so einbreche am end.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Da is er ja, da is er ja hab ich am End ganz umsonst die Stimmbänder gedehnt. 

Wg. dam Vorschlag. Ei wie komm ich dann von hier nach Kriftel mit em Bock? Wie is es dann wenn ich an den Mönchbruch komm? Ich glab da war ich früher schon tauche wenn des des dümpelsche zwische Kelsterbach un em Fluchhafe is.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Ei un wann wolle mer uns dann treffe tun?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Wir sind nur noch zweiter


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

*Alarm, Feuer, Polizei, Bombelecher sind unnerwegs.*
Team 2 is net mer uff em erste Blatz


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Morgen wieder


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Spikes hab ich keine, darf halt nicht vereisen da draussen
> Ich will mit der Rolle erst mal abwarten bis ich nen Lagebericht zu der von nem annern Kerl bekomme. Kost ja immerhin knappe 170ökken die ich nicht aus jux und dollerei mal testweiße verblasen kann, will dann vorher schon wissen obs was taugt.
> Nächsten Dienstag weiß ich mehr.



sach nochmal genau, was du kaufe willst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (9. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei un wann wolle mer uns dann treffe tun?


Misch aschreie, mach a mol die Glubscher uff; für Disch:
*16:00 Uhr Ordszaid
* 
alles klärsche 

Es eifachsde wär wensde mid'm Audo nach Griftel an de Bhf käme deds, dann könnd mer alles zusamme mache und müßd ka Angst habbe, disch eijendwo zu verliere.
Isch red ma bissi auslännisch: Mönchbruch ist westlich von Mörfelden; nicht zu verwechseln mit Mönchwald oder Mönchhof zwischen Kelsterbach und Raunheim (auslännischreddemodusaus)


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

habs ja ach schon gesehe, tschuldigung


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. November 2006)

Uwe, bin noch am düfdele wesche de Strecke: Kann mer vom Gehspitzweiher ärschend wo uff ner Schneise über/under die Bahnglaise Rischdung Oste kimme (so Rischdung Waldfriedhof von Neu-Issebursch)?

Nenn mir ggf die Schnaise.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2006)

Gerd: ne Tacx t1850 Satori

Gut, der Freitag ist also geklärt - auch ob ich vorher schon ne Runde fahr (nein)
Wie schauts mim Sonntag aus? Könne mer da schon ebbes kongreder werrn?

Und mal ganz allgemein: 24h Rennen in Duisburg.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Mer kenne alles, des ersamal vorneweg. Wo is dann der Gehsptizweiher?


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mer kenne alles, des ersamal vorneweg. Wo is dann der Gehsptizweiher?


 Waisd Du was Geografie is ?
Das ist der ca 1 km lange Tümbel ca. 2km südwestlich von Neu-Isenburg; direkt südlich vom ehem. Holzmann-Gelände. Midde im Wald (nicht Langener Waldsee oder das Seechen direkt daneben)


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Waisd Du was Geografie is ?.


Des is doch a Stellung beim Sex. DieFraa liecht uff em Boden, der Mann schluppt durch des aane Baa a dorch und schiebt die Recht Hand von hinne unerm Rücke dorch von dort aus werd dann... ach des dauert hier zu lang. 



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Das ist der ca 1 km lange Tümbel ca. 2km südwestlich von Neu-Isenburg; direkt südlich vom ehem. Holzmann-Gelände.



Sozusage fast am klaane Parcour wo mer Springe waren. Da werds z.B. a paar Treppe unner de Schiene dorsch gewwe, am Bahnhof  oder hab ich da ebbes falsch vestanne?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. November 2006)

Vom Bahnhof könnte mar dann recht schnell widder in de Wald abbieche und ach so fahrn wie bei de letzte Dour. An de Seen vorbei über Schrewwergardesiedlung dann uff de Brück üwwer die Autobahn. Isch frach michnur wo de dann hiewillst?


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2006)

wo sinn se denn ? ich seh kaa plauscher uffm 1. platz. da kann ich gucke, wie ich will   

überleg mir grad, ob ich die ganzen virtuellen touren, die ich ebe mitm kater abgefahren bin, net auch eintrage.
war nämlich fast so anstrengend wie heut mittag


----------



## arkonis (9. November 2006)

zwoter Platz, Trailbastards   der name ist Pogramm 
zu der Strecke die ihr morgen fahren wollt fällt mir ein das die FR eine Strecke für Kelsterbach hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (10. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> zwoter Platz, Trailbastards   der name ist Pogramm
> zu der Strecke die ihr morgen fahren wollt fällt mir ein das die FR eine Strecke für Kelsterbach hat.


"FR"  Frankfurter Rundschau  Fahrrad-Runde  Frankfurter Reisebüro FreeRider 
oder steh ich nun auf'm Luftschlauch ....... keuch..... hch..hch...________________________________


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2006)

jetzt erklärt ihr plauscher mir mal, wie ihr gestern für die tour alle auf unterschiedliche punkte gekommen seid :

kater : 10 (ok)
maggo : 10 (ok)
fuel : 11 (durch extensiveres kreiseln durchaus möglich  )
arachne : 16 (auch ok wegen an- und abfahrt)
crazy racer : 17   ok, du bist noch zu hause ne viertel stunde um den block, aber ansonsten doch mit allen anderen an der hohen mark gestartet und geendet, oder ?

bitte um aufklärung und fairen wettbewerb  

ich habe mit an- und abreise, kreiseln und um den block fahren gerade mal 11 punkte hinbekommen. was mach ich falsch


----------



## Maggo (10. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> "FR"  Frankfurter Rundschau  Fahrrad-Runde  Frankfurter Reisebüro FreeRider
> oder steh ich nun auf'm Luftschlauch ....... keuch..... hch..hch...________________________________





Frankfurter rundschau Mountainbike Routen/


----------



## Maggo (10. November 2006)

de kollesch rachis wollt wohl ach noch sechs ounkte eintragen fers radfahre gestern. ich glaab ich muss mer den emal vorknöbbe. 
zu sonntag: 

carsten......hast de zeit un lust???


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. November 2006)

Ach so.
Isch hab nun ne Stregge mit 70km ästelld (un nem kötzerem Aldernativrückwesch Kelsterbach-über Maibrügg-Hadderschem-Griftel, falls ebbes doch zu lang wärd).
Ich mach nu mal nen LMB. Batterie lade ned vegesse .
Hier kann mer mid mir gommuniziere: nulle  ans sibbe fünfe fünfe sechse (scho widder) ocht sibbe ans fünfe nulle  (die Spammer könne hoffendlisch kan hessisch)


----------



## caroka (10. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt erklärt ihr plauscher mir mal, wie ihr gestern für die tour alle auf unterschiedliche punkte gekommen seid :
> 
> kater : 10 (ok)
> maggo : 10 (ok)
> ...



Du hast misch vergesse Fux. Eischentlich döft isch der gar net antwotte..... Abbä isch will ma net so sein. Also isch bin um 14:40-17:45 unnerwegs gewese, isch gugg da immer uff so e öffentlich Uhr bei mer umm di Eck, weil isch ka habbe du. Unnerwegs habb isch 3 x Wässersche getrunge, mer en Schal unn Jack aagezoche unn dann habbe die annern noch Treppefahn geübt, bzw. so manch aner konnt des schonn. Da hab isch nur mitzugeguggt. Die Zeit habb isch mer abgezoche. Wobei isch da uff schätze aagewiese binn, weil isch kaan Faaradcompjuder unn kaa Uhr habbe Du. Isch denk, dass dadefö 50 Minude ausreischend waan.


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2006)

hab dich doch net vergesse  

dich habe ich ja wohl gerade so verpasst und ausserdem kann ich deine zeit ja eh nicht anzweifeln, da du ja nicht mit uns zusammen gestartet bist ...
davon abgesehen würde ich es niemals wagen, von unseren damen eingefahrene punkte anzuzweifeln  

aber ein punktunterschied von 7 punkten bei einer gemeinsamen tour ist schon irgendwie erklärungsbedürftig.

also crazy, was war da los ? in dem text zur tour steht auch nur "tour über feldberg und altkönig", also nix, was auf eine dazuaddierte extra-tour hinweisen würde


----------



## Maggo (10. November 2006)

> bitte um aufklärung und fairen wettbewerb



biste schon am zweifele, dass mer midm faire bladd spiele? isch glaabs net. isch nadword mal fer de verrigte renner, der muss nämlich immer von dehaam nach dahie wo er uffgepiggt werd unn von da wo er nausgeschmisse werd nach dehaam faan.


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2006)

mer werd ja e mal fraache derfe ...

wenn dem so is, is es nadürlich aaleuschdend  

unn aauserdem könnt ihr mache was ihr wollt, mir fange eusch eh noch ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> .... mir fange eusch eh noch ab





 dei sin einfach die beste!

Moie Gerd, hast gut geschlafe?


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> biste schon am zweifele, dass mer midm faire bladd spiele? isch glaabs net. isch nadword mal fer de verrigte renner, der muss nämlich immer von dehaam nach dahie wo er uffgepiggt werd unn von da wo er nausgeschmisse werd nach dehaam faan.



Gestern war des Ebstaa. dahi hatt schon übber a halb stund.


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dei sin einfach die beste!
> 
> Moie Gerd, hast gut geschlafe?



moje, habbich, un du? spür noch so a bissi die Höhemedär von gestern. mit turnschuh auf de klickies war schon bled.


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt erklärt ihr plauscher mir mal, wie ihr gestern für die tour alle auf unterschiedliche punkte gekommen seid :
> 
> kater : 10 (ok)
> maggo : 10 (ok)
> ...



bei mir kannst alles im polar trainigsbuch jewails mit höheprofil überprüfe! alle maane eiträch! 

bei mir sin des aach nur so viel geworn, weil ich de caroka noch haamgeleuchtet hab.  un uffm haamwech aach noch e ma e korz schleif gemacht hab.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

Isch hab e bissche en dicke Kopp. Bis heut mittach werd des aber fort sein. Isch werd mer die Haarn koerzer mach lasse, dann ziehe die nemmer so, dann werds schon fortgehe. Die hawwe uns uff dere List ach noch a paar Blätz weider nach hinne gerreicht, wo kann mer sich eischendlich beschweren dun? So geht des ja net. Punkte sollde ab sofort nur mid unsern Genehmigung eingetrache wern, so werd mers gefalle  

Gehst Du heut schaffe?

Sach a mal der Fux der alle Babsack stellt doch dadsächlich unsern Crazy in Frache. Ei des derf doch net wahr sei. Ich glaab dem brennt de Kittel, der gehöhrt emal in de Senkel gestellt!
@Cracy: Da werd nochamal was dezu gesacht, lückenlose Uffklärung bitte und dann is de fux bloßgestellt. Des hat er dann dadevon!


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sach a mal der Fux der alle Babsack stellt doch dadsächlich unsern Crazy in Frache. Ei des derf doch net wahr sei. Ich glaab dem brennt de Kittel, der gehöhrt emal in de Senkel gestellt!
> @Cracy: Da werd nochamal was dezu gesacht, lückenlose Uffklärung bitte und dann is de fux bloßgestellt. Des hat er dann dadevon!



die sonne scheint, das wetter is geil. noch e bissi frisch. awer schei$$ de sau-hund druff.
ich glab, ich geh mal a rund punkde sammle  
derf ich ? bitte um genehmigung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

awer nur wenns net solang dauerd, so a ganz kurz Dürche geht schon....denk an dei Hütt, da muß es ach weidergehe.  

Die Genehmigung ist erteilt! (Hoffentlich krie ich kan erscher mitem Deam)


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2006)

bei de hütt gehts scho seid sibbe uhr weider. und ich kann eh nur zugugge und nix mache ...
da gönn ich mir doch mal en 3 stunde ritt in de daunus ...


----------



## caroka (10. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Genehmigung ist erteilt! (Hoffentlich krie ich kan erscher mitem Deam)



Isch denk, dass mer so gewisse Leudd gescherübber scho großzüschischsei könne. 
Edit: Drei Stunne sinn zu fiel.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

Bisd Du verrückd, 3 Stunne des is viel zu viel, dadevon hawwe mer net geschwezt. Des sin ja 12 Punkte, ne ne ne ne ne des geht gar ganz und gar net. Du kannst die Arweiter am Haus doch net solang allaa lasse, die baue des doch falsch erum uff. Fux ausserdem solle die Jäscher heut unnerwegs sein. Überlesch Dir des gut, da kann ich kaa Verandwordung üwerneheme. Mach des liewer ned. Ich hab Dich doch gern, wär schad um Dich. Es Frausche is dann auch allaa und muß sich en annern such. So an wie dich find die doch nemmer. Ne mach des lieber net. So ganz allein 3 Stunne dadrause des kann ich net gutheisse. Bleib lieber daham.




































Viel Spaß wünsch ich Dir!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch denk, dass mer so gewisse Leudd gescherübber scho großzüschischsei könne.



Da, des ham mer jetzt dadevon. 3 Stunne will er uffeimal abreisse  Ich hab gewust das am end soebbes debei erauskommt


----------



## caroka (10. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bisd Du verrückd, 3 Stunne des is viel zu viel, dadevon hawwe mer net geschwezt. Des sin ja 12 Punkte, ne ne ne ne ne des geht gar ganz und gar net. Du kannst die Arweiter am Haus doch net solang allaa lasse, die baue des doch falsch erum uff. Fux ausserdem solle die Jäscher heut unnerwegs sein. Überlesch Dir des gut, da kann ich kaa Verandwordung üwerneheme. Mach des liewer ned. Ich hab Dich doch gern, wär schad um Dich. Es Frausche is dann auch allaa und muß sich en annern such. So an wie dich find die doch nemmer. Ne mach des lieber net. So ganz allein 3 Stunne dadrause des kann ich net gutheisse. Bleib lieber daham.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erst a subber Vorabbeit unn dann son Stuss. Isch sehs der abbä nach, bist ja aach en Gude.  Unn em Fux sei Diem hat eh ka schanns.


----------



## caroka (10. November 2006)

So binn jez wegg. Heut werds nix mit Pungde. Lugga genehmisch mir mal en Dach Olaub. Isch mach heit aner uff Kuldur.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...Unn em Fux sei Diem hat eh ka schanns.



Sach des net, wenn de withesummer fit wär....ich denk emal besser net dran.

Mei Fraa hat sich übrischens dadrüber beschwert das ich auch wenn ich net am PC sitz immer mehr hessich babele du. Gestern beim lese is mer uffgefalle das de neu Clive ussler ach in hessich geschriwe is. Hab dann emal genauer geguggt und siehe da des is üwwerahaubt kei hessisch. Isch was net wo des hiefürn soll?


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2006)

da mir 3 stunnde alleine im taunus doch zu öde sind, hab ich mal meinen i-pod shuffle mit guder musi zum biken gefüllt  

jetzt kanns gleich losgehen ...

punkte, punkte, punkte, punkte, punkte ...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> da mir 3 stunnde alleine im taunus doch zu öde sind, hab ich mal meinen i-pod shuffle mit guder musi zum biken gefüllt
> 
> jetzt kanns gleich losgehen ...
> 
> punkte, punkte, punkte, punkte, punkte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. November 2006)

was isn an "clive ussler"?

ja ich geh jeze a.....

am popo fux: er heut 3 stund; drei aanser plauscher heut vier stund: is ok!  es derf abber kaan annerer reser heut fahn!  ich tu heut mittach schon e ma drei pünktcher hole fahn.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

Ähh, Clive Cussler vielleicht kennst de ja "Hebt die Titanic"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2006)

moin @ all

@ fux: das ist ganz einfach: ich hatte vorneweg schonmal über 20km/400hm mehr als die andern (Eppstein hin und zurück - geht in knapp unter einer std. wenn man sich beeilt) und weil ichs überhaupt nicht eilig hatte sind daraus dann einige Punkte geworden. Dazu kommt noch die kleine extra Schleife hinterher mit nur dem Frank - da warn die annern schon müd.
Ich denk nicht das ich zu schummeln brauche nur um in der WP Liste kurzfristig weiter vorn zu stehn als 3-4 anner Leut.
Innverstanne?! - gut, dacht ich mir schon


----------



## fUEL (10. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt erklärt ihr plauscher mir mal, wie ihr gestern für die tour alle auf unterschiedliche punkte gekommen seid :
> 
> kater : 10 (ok)
> maggo : 10 (ok)
> ...




Ich bin mit dem Racer noch über de Hühnerbersch, da saß dein Kater schon unner saaner Heckklapp un hadd die Strümb gewechseld.
Ausserdem war ich schon um 1 da owwe und war vor der Tour schon e halbstund unnerwegs ... das hab ich nicht mitgerechnet. 
De crazy wohnt am Ar... der Welt und fährt schon emal minnestens 40 bis 50 min zum Kater seinem Treffpunkt mal zwei sollte das gut für die Differenz von 6 bis 8 Punkten je nach Tagesform reiche ( der könnd ja auch langsam fahren)

Im übrigen sinn mir aach de Trail gefahren den wo ihr euch ned gedraut habt...da habt ihr am Fuxdanz abgehange....


----------



## arkonis (10. November 2006)

FR = Frankfurter rundschau, die haben so ein Verzeichnis für radtouren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2006)

Hinweg zum Kater geht in 20min wenn ich mich nicht zurücknehme 
Rückweg geht in 35min wenn ich vorher keine große Tour mit euch gefahren bin.
Gestern hat der Rückweg n gutes Stück länger gedauert, dazu noch die 15min bei uns im Ort. Das passt schon so, ausser bei meinem Tacho läuft die Zeit schneller.


----------



## fUEL (10. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hinweg zum Kater geht in 20min wenn ich mich nicht zurücknehme
> Rückweg geht in 35min wenn ich vorher keine große Tour mit euch gefahren bin.
> Gestern hat der Rückweg n gutes Stück länger gedauert, dazu noch die 15min bei uns im Ort. Das passt schon so, ausser bei meinem Tacho läuft die Zeit schneller.



Ich glaub du solltest heut solange fahren wie du Luft im Reifen hast, um dem Fux seine paaar pünkdche zu plätten die der villt. einbringt. 

Unn näxt woch wenn de schul hast


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2006)

Ich muss jetzt erst mal zu Aldi oder Lidl, ich hab keinen Tee mehr für Nachher und keine Brötchen und keine Butter zum frühstücken --> 4P


----------



## fUEL (10. November 2006)

Also eines steht ja emal fest. Die Leistungsträger im Taunus stehen im nationale Vergleich richtisch gut da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

So isses rischitsch,der erste Blatz der steht Euch zu. Un wenn die anern maane die könnte jetzt nachhole dann gibts vom Crazy heut mittach nochamal an Nachschlag der sich gewasche hat!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

so jetzt hol ich mir mal noch zwei Pünktchen, es is net viel aber immerhin!


----------



## fUEL (10. November 2006)

Hab gerade ewe e Kundin besonders glücklich gemacht mit dem zweidteuerste Pelz ausm Sordimentund 2 große Dude voll schöne sache awwer mei Fraa lässt mnich nedd wesch hier obwohl ich ja sozusagen fast en Wochenergebniss heut vorweise kann....
Schitt wenn die Fraa aach dei Scheffin iss. 

Entweder heut awwend noch was odder erst widder meue früh .....wo mer doch in de ersde woch den Wochensieg verdient hädde ....ein Mist iss dass, dass die Arwweid eim so manchen Punkdt vereidelt. Ich könnt fahren ....wenn ich haamdörfd ....bis zum Kollaps.


----------



## Maggo (10. November 2006)

die sch**ß a* hängt mer abber ebe aach grad gehörisch aus hals enaus. wenn ich was zu esse häd, ich wörd reinbreche. unn zu allem ibbel scheint drausse aach noch die sonn.


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> die sch**ß a* hängt mer abber ebe aach grad gehörisch aus hals enaus. wenn ich was zu esse häd, ich wörd reinbreche. unn zu allem ibbel scheint drausse aach noch die sonn.



armes kerlche! des is abber aach alsema schwierisch mit de blede a.....!


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2006)

so ihr labertaschen :
kurzer boxenstopp zum am bau nachm rechten schauen, flasche fülle, was futtern und kurz was schreibseln.

bisher stehen 2 h 35 min netto aufm tacho

to be continued ...

remember : der trail ist nicht genug  

un weider gehts, bis später ...

@crazy : alles klar, de maggo hats ja schon erklärt. wird zeit, dass de 18 werst, a audo kriegst und net mehr mit rad überall anfahrn mußt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gerade ewe e Kundin besonders glücklich gemacht mit dem zweidteuerste Pelz ausm Sordimentund 2 große Dude voll schöne sache



Sei ehrlich, net nur Du hast die Kundin glicklisch gemacht, sondern die Kundin hat ach dich un dei Fraa glücklich gemacht.

Un wegem net weglasse, mach der kei Sorsche de Crazy werds schon richde!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2006)

Lad mir mal net zu viel auf die Schultern. Ich bin heut Nachmittag/Abend der einzige aus unserm Team 
Aber die ersten 4 P für heute sind schon eingetragen, der Rest folgt dann heut spät Abend irgendwann 
In eineinhalb std. gehts los


----------



## Maggo (10. November 2006)

> armes kerlche! des is abber aach alsema schwierisch mit de blede a.....!



höhre ich IRONIE in deinem beitrag? wenn ja biste ruckzuck widder ddkmk. bzw. ddinmk. ansonsten: danke fürs mitgefühl.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

Kommst Du net mit um de Fluchhafe erum?


----------



## fUEL (10. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sei ehrlich, net nur Du hast die Kundin glicklisch gemacht, sondern die Kundin hat ach dich un dei Fraa glücklich gemacht.
> 
> Un wegem net weglasse, mach der kei Sorsche de Crazy werds schon richde!



und de Steinbrück und die Hartz 4 er und. die lieferande...und die Mitarbeiter....und und bis zu Schluß noch 10% vor Steuern bleiwe und nach Steuern von jedem Euro noch 5 cent in de Dasch.

Awwer die Weld iss  so


----------



## Maggo (10. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kommst Du net mit um de Fluchhafe erum?




meinste mich? wenn ja, nein.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

Meinst De mir gehts anersder, am Aafang steht halt nur kaan Pelzmantel!

Schee schaffe Frank, heut bei dem scheene Wetter kann ich de A***** nix abgewinne. Bei mir hat die Fraa awer auch nix dadezu zu sache, sonst müßt ich ach zum schaffe bleiwe, aber da hab ich Glück gehabt  Noch a Stun und dann geds ab uffen Bock in Richtung Kriftel.
(Hoffentlich du ich den Bahnhof finne)


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> höhre ich IRONIE in deinem beitrag? wenn ja biste ruckzuck widder ddkmk. bzw. ddinmk. ansonsten: danke fürs mitgefühl.



des hört sich werglich nur weche dem hessisch so aa. annerst hätt ich des annerster aasgedrückt.


----------



## arkonis (10. November 2006)

glaubt mir eine Frau die euch antreibt ist noch angenehmer als ein Rudel Kaufleute mit dem Anspruch die eierleckendewollmilchsau zu bekommen,
vor 8 Uhr hab ich keinen Ausgang heute, aber am So kann es was werden


----------



## Maggo (10. November 2006)

> annerst hätt ich des annerster aasgedrückt.



ganz genau und für absolut jeden verstehbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (10. November 2006)

Wer bremst denn den Postfux uff dem gelwe Drahdesel mal ein, demit der ned so ville pkde mächt???

Vllt. rufe mer en ma aa unn sage em in Kelkhm sei en Großbrand ausgebroche grad da wo der baut,....


----------



## fUEL (10. November 2006)

Was halded ihr dann devon wenn sich am Sonntag mal alle Plauscher treffen?

Fuxi um 15Uhr im kreisverkehr, dann mache mer e mal e scheenes Plauscherfoto mit de Taunusplauscherpowerbubbe und dem nedde Mädche.


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> glaubt mir eine Frau die euch antreibt ist noch angenehmer als ein Rudel Kaufleute mit dem Anspruch die eierleckendewollmilchsau zu bekommen.



 für was für sauereie bietstn du dich aa?


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer bremst denn den Postfux uff dem gelwe Drahdesel mal ein, demit der ned so ville pkde mächt???
> 
> Vllt. rufe mer en ma aa unn sage em in Kelkhm sei en Großbrand ausgebroche grad da wo der baut,....



hab heut middach vor schreck aach schon e pünktche mehr geholt, als ich aachentlich vorhatt... bis jez hat er noch gar nix eigedraache, ob er wohl nur geflunkert hat?


----------



## Maggo (10. November 2006)

> Was halded ihr dann devon wenn sich am Sonntag mal alle Plauscher treffen?
> 
> Fuxi um 15Uhr im kreisverkehr, dann mache mer e mal e scheenes Plauscherfoto mit de Taunusplauscherpowerbubbe und dem nedde Mädche.



ich fercht fast, da muss isch passe. isch wollt de mosche e dick ga rund trede un nachmiddags / frühabends zu em kumbel faahn. isch gugg abber nochma.


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2006)

79 km, 2009 hm, 5 stunden und 45 minuten

ihr seid dran


----------



## fUEL (10. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> 79 km, 2009 hm, 5 stunden und 45 minuten
> 
> ihr seid dran



13,8er Schnitt- bist Du nur berschab gefahrn, die 209 höemeder??
Bitte Route und Reifenprofil zum Kondroliere noch durchgewwe, Kondroleur Reser guggt dann nach ob des aach stimme dut.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> 79 km, 2009 hm, 5 stunden und 45 minuten
> 
> ihr seid dran


  Super! Das bringt das Team voran! Da hast du aber richtig was runter gerissen heute.  
Bei mir war heute auf der Arbeit nur Stress angesagt und ich hätte mir bei dem schönen Wetter echt in den Arsch beißen können.   Vielleicht geh ich nachher nochmal ´ne bißchen auf mein Ergobike, ansonsten versuch ich halt morgen beim Biketreff wieder den Gerd außer Gefecht zu setzen.  

@fUEL: Ich war nicht müd, aber mit meinem Licht (kleine Mirage Evo mit Wackler im Stecker) war mir das dann doch zu gefährlich. Ich hab ja vorher schon zweimal fast ´nen Baum umgemäht, weil ich ihn effektiv zu spät gesehen hab.   Momentan läuft hinter mir die EvoX Probe (Brenndauer) und demnächst wird ein zweiter Akku geordert und die Helmhalterung. Dann geht das länger!


----------



## fUEL (10. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Super! Das bringt das Team voran! Da hast du aber richtig was runter gerissen heute.
> Bei mir war heute auf der Arbeit nur Stress angesagt und ich hätte mir bei dem schönen Wetter echt in den Arsch beißen können.   Vielleicht geh ich nachher nochmal ´ne bißchen auf mein Ergobike, ansonsten versuch ich halt morgen beim Biketreff wieder den Gerd außer Gefecht zu setzen.
> 
> @fUEL: Ich war nicht müd, aber mit meinem Licht (kleine Mirage Evo mit Wackler im Stecker) war mir das dann doch zu gefährlich. Ich hab ja vorher schon zweimal fast ´nen Baum umgemäht, weil ich ihn effektiv zu spät gesehen hab.   Momentan läuft hinter mir die EvoX Probe (Brenndauer) und demnächst wird ein zweiter Akku geordert und die Helmhalterung. Dann geht das länger!



Sorry aber müd hab net ich gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. November 2006)

> 79 km, 2009 hm, 5 stunden und 45 minuten



wenn isch noch einmal höhrn tu:"kaa zeit zum bike isch muss baue"  dann had de arsch echt kermes.....


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> 13,8er Schnitt- bist Du nur berschab gefahrn, die 209 höemeder??
> Bitte Route und Reifenprofil zum Kondroliere noch durchgewwe, Kondroleur Reser guggt dann nach ob des aach stimme dut.



der schnitt war im ende wurscht. mußte ja etwas langsamer treten, um auf die 5:45 zu kommen  
reifen hab ich beim boxenstopp frische aufgezogen, wie sich das für einen boxenstopp gehört  

die route :
roter berg, rettershof, trail nach fischbach friedhof, trail von fischbach nach eppstein, neuvfille turm, trail wieder runter, beim altersheim eppstein wieder in den wald und irgendwie zum bahaii-tempel, downhill nach lorsbach, hoch zur gundelhard, wurzeltrail, schwarze sau bis kaisertempel, forstweg zum staufen, mannstein-trail (leider haben hier die waldarbeiter gewütet), heim zum zwischstopp

weiter über braubachweiher, rettershof, ruppsch, rossert, atzelberg, silberbachtrail, forstweg bis naturfreundehaus billtal, rotes kreuz trail aufwärts, weilquelle, trail zum feldberg (kein spaß mit bis dahin 1700 hm in den knochen), feldberg forstweg zum fuxtanz und tillmannsweg runter (wollte keinen platten mehr riskieren und überhaupt waren meine kräfte irgendwie weg). dummerweise fehlten jetzt noch gut 100 hm um die 2000 vollzumachen. also den kreuzwegtrail am romberg hoch, an den teichen vorbei zum naturfreundehaus. nun war ich bei 1990 hm  
aber die letzten paar konnte ich dann locker mit ein paar kleinen hügeln auf dem rückweg einsacken ...

meine bisher längste tour in meinem bikerleben !


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn isch noch einmal höhrn tu:"kaa zeit zum bike isch muss baue"  dann had de arsch echt kermes.....



ei zum gligg baua ja noch die annere für mich  
ich darf erst in ein paar woche richtisch ran


----------



## fUEL (10. November 2006)

Beim Alleinefahren hat mer auch kei 'Diskussion ob Trail oder nicht Trail, daß war geplante Zeitzerstörungstaktik vom Kater gestern. Von wegen gefährlich und so. Die Rechnung selber auf ein paar punkte zu verzichten, wenn die Plauscher zu 5 sind haut das bei uns rein und der Fux holt es hinnerm rücke wieder rein fürs falsche diem. 
Clever, wenn nicht gar linkisch von dem Häuslebauerkomplotteam.


----------



## fUEL (10. November 2006)

Biete nexde Donnerstag an: Tour, 12 Stunne Brutto (Mindestens von 5 bis 17 Uhr) mit kurzem Stopp (kreiseln) an de Hohemark, um Halbtagskräfte aufzunehmen.

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind nur *Taunusplauscher* ,  _keine Dimbracingteamtaunusmembers_

bin wohl die einzige bedauernswerte noch arbeitende Kreatur im Fred


----------



## Maggo (10. November 2006)

> bin wohl die einzige bedauernswerte noch arbeitende Kreatur im Fred



isch hats net besser, isch war einkaafe mit de fraa hab mei brems jetzt eigestellt neue beläsch rin damit de bogg mosche widder spass mescht. 

@plauscher: isch hoff ja ma das die tatsach dass hier nix los iss druf zurückzuführe iss, dass ihr fleissig punkte sammelt odder de kongurents ihr räder manipuliert.

tschö.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> 79 km, 2009 hm, 5 stunden und 45 minuten
> 
> ihr seid dran



Hab eben 20 Pkt. eingetragen, das waren 5 Stunden


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

Des gibt dademit natürlich en Blatz vorm fux und de Katz


----------



## Lucafabian (10. November 2006)

Da is was schief gelaufen    
Vergesst trotzdem net die Hardcopy, hab mir schon überlegt ob ich net nochamal a Std. uffs Bike gehe soll, aber de Hund hat gesiegt, heut darf er des auch.

Ich wart net mer. Geh Buch lese, vielleicht kom ich ja nochamal gugge


Trotzdem wars richtig supergut heut, mehr ging halt net!


----------



## fUEL (10. November 2006)

War eben mit meiner Frau esse. 
Schlechtester Service der Welt , mit durchschnittlichem Essen und hohen Preisen.

Wenn Ihr einen Feind zum Essen schicken wollt schickt ihn in das Golfhaus nach Bad Homburgda wird man so richtig verarscht .

Wir suchen noch nach ner Location für unsere Weihnachtsfeier, das war der oberflopp.

Glaub wir mieten lieber 2 Großraumtaxis und gehen nach Bad Nauheim Steinfurth ins Herrenhaus von Löw, da stimmt es immer, - hab in den letzten 10 Jahren keine noch so geringste negative Erfahrung dort gemacht.

Wir wollten halt eigentlcih in Homburg bleiben, aber da ist nur noch das Wasserweibchen, alles andere ausgefallen wg. schlechter Küche, miesem Service oder beidem..

Komisch blöder Tag heute - aber im Geschäft top

Und Jungs und Mädels : Ihr habt ja toll rangeklotzt Bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Gebts dem Feind 

Wenn de Racer noch nix eingetragen hat iss der bestimmt noch auf dem Weg nach Haus......


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben 20 Pkt. eingetragen, das waren 5 Stunden



auch net schlecht  

aber um in der taunus-einzelwertung zu gewinnen, zählt net nur die zeit, sonder auch km und hm  

überleg mir schon, wie ich das morgen toppen kann


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. November 2006)

So, ach endlisch daham; hier die Wärde:
83,2 km; 5:22 Nettofahrzaid (so lang wa isch noch nie uffm Bock), 229hm (vergesse mer mol); Ø15,2 km/h; 130 Ø-Puls (also ne gude GA-Rund). Isch geihe mol eidrache.... (bis gleisch), 
(P.S.: de Graisi-Reeser san Zuch fuhr ersd um 23:37 ab Griftel weg)


----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

Isch glaabs ja net. Was macht Ihr denn hier? Des hat ja heit rischtisch Pungde gereschnet. Siet so aus als bräucht Ihr misch ga net.  Als isch heit wesch bin unn mei Kelschem übber Horne verlasse habb, ei was soll isch Eisch sache, wä mer beina de Fux ans Auto gefahn. Der hat awwer noch bremse könne, naja er wollt eh stehnbleiwwe, hat misch im Auto awwer net erkannt, klar. Wa voller Tatedrang de Gude.


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. November 2006)

De Gerd muß sisch noch eindrache, dann hörd de Bungde-Reie erstemol uff. Aber immerhin hads heud en Satz gemocht (leider aach bei mansch annere).
Die bist abber ach oft unnerwechs  un des mit daane kla Firmma, Miss Mänäscherin; subber un hochachdung, das de dir des irschendwieso einrischde kaansd.


----------



## fUEL (11. November 2006)

Ei gewidder, ich bin sdolz uff euch. Alle mache punkde satt ; unser Wüstenfux, de arkonis ,de rachid -......klasse--------------..... Glaub mit dem Recer saane punkde könntde mer wider bis meue uff de erschte marschieren. 


Und unser 1. Mannschaft boah ey die zieht ja alle Register.....ja ja (Wisse)Fux auf Provokation folgt Aktion................. bei uns jedenfalls


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

Was hatten wir da gerechnet???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (11. November 2006)

Was is Dein Problem:
Das Diemränging Stand 00:38 Uhr am 11.11.2006:
Leider konnd isch die DIMB-Raising-Diem-Daunus ned mer druff griehe; die waarn zu waid unne im Bildschärm (Edit: Deine Pungde warn wohl noch ned so ganz onlain)


----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> De Gerd muß sisch noch eindrache, dann hörd de Bungde-Reie erstemol uff. Aber immerhin hads heud en Satz gemocht (leider aach bei mansch annere).
> Die bist abber ach oft unnerwechs  un des mit daane kla Firmma, Miss Mänäscherin; subber un hochachdung, das de dir des irschendwieso einrischde kaansd.


Naja, des mescht hald en gude Mänätscher aus. Mer muss halt immer wisse wos druff aakomme dud. Im Moment iss de Winnerpokal des Wischtischste. Desdewesche habb isch grademal widder e bissi umschtrukduriert unn bünnel alle Kappazitäte uff de Bokal.  Iss a bissi geflungerte, es Wischtischsde sinn immer di Kinner


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Was is Dein Problem:
> Das Diemränging Stand 00:38 Uhr am 11.11.2006:
> Leider konnd isch die DIMB-Raising-Diem-Daunus ned mer druff griehe; die waarn zu waid unne im Bildschärm



Huch, der braacht scheints n aacheblick bis er die eigetrachene punkde in des diemrenking übernemme tut.


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch glaabs ja net. Was macht Ihr denn hier? Des hat ja heit rischtisch Pungde gereschnet. Siet so aus als bräucht Ihr misch ga net.  Als isch heit wesch bin unn mei Kelschem übber Horne verlasse habb, ei was soll isch Eisch sache, wä mer beina de Fux ans Auto gefahn. Der hat awwer noch bremse könne, naja er wollt eh stehnbleiwwe, hat misch im Auto awwer net erkannt, klar. Wa voller Tatedrang de Gude.


du bist n super wischtiche bestandteil von unserm diem! mir brauche disch, egal wieviel punkde du mache tust!!! 


caroka schrieb:


> Naja, des mescht hald en gude Mänätscher aus. Mer muss halt immer wisse wos druff aakomme dud. Im Moment iss de Winnerpokal des Wischtischste. Desdewesche habb isch grademal widder e bissi umschtrukduriert unn bünnel alle Kappazitäte uff de Bokal.  Iss a bissi geflungerte, es Wischtischsde sinn immer di Kinner


Ja!


----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

Ei, hier flien eim ja di Pungde nur so umm die Ohrn. 
Schee, dass isch zu eich geher.


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...unn bünnel alle Kappazitäte uff de Bokal.  Iss a bissi geflungerte, es Wischtischsde sinn immer di Kinner



Isch wold grod saie, di Kinner wüdde Dir de Bogal an de Kop hache, wenns anners wär. (Hochachdung trotz allem, a kla bissi waas isch was mid Kids abgeje dud)


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. November 2006)

Oh, Gresiee-Räser is onlain; glaisch isses Geschischde mit dem Ränging; abbber mer gönne es erner jo; haubtsach es Plauschd gewaldisch in de Tabelle.


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

sche, de crazy is aach widder onlein!  

isch bin immer noch ganz dörschgefrore...


----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

Ihr seid so guud zu mer. 

So jez muss isch abbä ma ins Bett, schlaafe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (11. November 2006)

De Lugga, die Schnaschnaas (odder Büscherworm), gried die entscheidenden Momende des Obends ned mid. tse tse tse....


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Oh, Gresiee-Räser is onlain; glaisch isses Geschischde mit dem Ränging; abbber mer gönne es erner jo; haubtsach es Plauschd gewaldisch in de Tabelle.



Wie genisslisch der glaisch seine Bungde eidrache dud, der läßd sisch rischdisch Zaid un genießt des in volle Züche ..... 
(fährd ja ach oft middem Zuch)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2006)

@ fux: 143,8km mit 792hm in 8h reine Fahrzeit  da biste platt wa 

Hab eingetragen und bin ganz glücklich über das mit dagebotene Bild



Die leichte Müdigkeit zieht mich in die Kissen - bis später  (wenn ich den Zweiflern wieder erklären darf wie man es 8h im Sattel aushält  )


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

5 Tage: 16h und 12min!!! Wir (ich) haben sie nicht mehr alle!


----------



## fUEL (11. November 2006)

Guten Morgen!

Wenn das mal keine faustdicke Überraschung ist. 

Moralisch hat die Taunusplauscher Gemeinde den Winterpokal schon gewonnen.
Die Winterpokalsieger der Herzen sozusagen.
Und insbesondere nochmals zu erwähnen:

Taunusplauscher 1 zieht ab wie de Schumacher in seinem letzten Rennen.
( nur seid ihr schon auf 3 und der hat es nur auf 4 gebracht)
Chapeau. 

Geh mer mal am Briefkasten die Zeitung holen.


Bis später dann. 

Frank


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

hier frank, du hast doch aach en dubbe dass de jetz schon wach bist odder? iss des dei standardprogramm? ich dacht schon ich wär reif fer de kittrich mit meim schlafproblem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2006)

Moie Maggo, moie Frank
Da staun Ihr gell! Mir hawwe gestern richitsch Gas gegewe. Die Kerle müsse doch als se von mir nach Kriftel gefahren sin nochamal de Bahnhof mitgenomme hawwe. Ich hab nach Krftel nur 1 Std 30 min gebraucht, die awwer 1Std 52min gebraucht. Trepperattern macht halt Spaß  

Al se hier weg sind ham unser Punkte für de erste Blatz gereicht, dann hat des damische KFL Team noch nachgetrage. Crazy wollt erst a bissche später eintrage damit mer de erste Platz en Moment geniesse können. Es kommt halt alles anners als der meint. 

Frank, beim Cracy mußt de uffpasse onst zieht er dir devon


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

moje lugga! 

wolle mer mal gugge wies heut nachmiddach aussiehd. isch will eischendlich aach noch mindestens 10 besser mehr punkte beisteuere


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2006)

Der Gerd will heut mit de Katz fahren. Ich hab Training heut moie. und will am Mittach wenn dei Fraa zum Eikaafe fährt auch noch a paar Pünktchen hole. Des wern aber bestimmt kei 10 wern. Vielleicht kriee ich se aber doch zusamme. Bleedes KFL Team hat uns unsern ganze Spaß verdorbe!

Der Crazy ist doch aach ganz schee crazy, oder?

Laut gemeinschaftlichen Beschluß von gestern abend hawwe mir aber alle en dubbe


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

punktemäßig zwar net schlecht, aber wie erwartet alles ohne passende anzahhl an hm  

@crazy : in dei 143 km gehörn net 800 hm sondern mind. mal 3500 ! das wär mal was gewesen. aber so ...

@caro : wo haste mich gestern ausm auto denn gesehn


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2006)

Moie fux,
na was sachst de?

Wobei mer vor Deiner bisherigen Leistung hier in aller Öffentlichkeit ach emal de Hut ziehe muß!


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

> Laut gemeinschaftlichen Beschluß von gestern abend hawwe mir aber alle en dubbe



da haste mei komplett zustimmung. ganz discht simmer net, sache aach mei kollesche unn bekannte. abber die babbsägg könne net verstehe wie geil des iss sisch en ruck zu gebbe......die sinn all bessonners langweilisch.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> punktemäßig zwar net schlecht, aber wie erwartet alles ohne passende anzahhl an hm
> 
> fux mer sin im WP da gibts kaa extrapunkte für die Hms.
> Da werd auch in de pause im Kreis gefahren und de Hut für dei 2000 den hab ich ja schon gezoche, des habbe mer gestern beim Zwischenstop alle gemacht.
> ...


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

ihr habt echt all en dubbe, awer gewaltisch  

während ich eine wunderschöne tour bei bestem herbstlichen wetter gefahren bin seid ihr wie blöd im dunkel flach und vermutlich ohne trails um de fluchhafe gekreiselt  
des wär mir ehrlich gesagt einfach zu langweilig.

wenn ich radfahrn geh, dann ab in de wald und die trails ruff un runner ...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> da haste mei komplett zustimmung. ganz discht simmer net, sache aach mei kollesche unn bekannte. abber die babbsägg könne net verstehe wie geil des iss sisch en ruck zu gebbe......die sinn all bessonners langweilisch.



Mei Fraa is gestern Abend bei Martinsumzuch gefracht worn wo ich denn sei. Antwort: Wo werd der wohl sein! 
Gegefrach:Aber es is doch dunkel und kalt (Wie bei Hänsel und Gretel )
Antwort: Des juckt den net
GF: War der schon immer so?
A:Ne, aber des werd immer schlimmer, jetzt gibt ach noch de WP, da drehe se alle dorsch


Hab ich net a lieb Frausche


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mei Fraa is gestern Abend bei Martinsumzuch gefracht worn wo ich denn sei. Antwort: Wo werd der wohl sein!
> Gegefrach:Aber es is doch dunkel und kalt (Wie bei Hänsel und Gretel )
> Antwort: Des juckt den net
> GF: War der schon immer so?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ihr habt echt all en dubbe, awer gewaltisch
> 
> während ich eine wunderschöne tour bei bestem herbstlichen wetter gefahren bin seid ihr wie blöd im dunkel flach und vermutlich ohne trails um de fluchhafe gekreiselt
> des wär mir ehrlich gesagt einfach zu langweilig.
> ...



Erstamal vorneweg, selber 


Mir waren nur im Wald, ich bin bei schönstem Sonneschein über de Fluchhafe nach Kriftel gefahren. Unnerwegs hawwe mer dann zusamme paar schöne Treppchen gefunne und ach a paar schöne Trails. Das des so früh dunkel werd da könne mer ja ach nix dezu. Un den Indian Summer hast de net nur im Taunus sein Wald, der is überall. Die Fahrten im Flachen sind alledings ach en obulus ans GA Training und fer mein Bock, der mit dem Ich fahren muß hat weder vorne noch hinne a Federung. Un gestern hawwe mir Handgelenke und Kreuz auch so wehgetan. Ich freu mich schon wenn man Viech wieder deham is!


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

mei fraasche det mer was huste ...
deshalb muß ich ja noch die letzten tage in freiheit nutzen ...

ich weiß, dass für hm´s keine extrapunkte gibt  
ich wollt unbedingt die 2000 gestern knacken und hab mich am ende noch richtisch quälen müsse.
ihr glaubt ja gar net, wie ätzend es ist, nach knapp 5 stunden netto fahrzeit aufm feldberg zu stehen und dann erst bei 1850 hm zu sein  
da fällst de echt vom glaube ab und überlegst, wie du jetzt noch möglichst schmerzfrei die letzten 150 herkriege tust  
bin dann e runner und nochmal am romberg de kreuzweg (wie passend  ) hoch zum naturfreundehaus. dann standen da 1998 hm  

vor eusch plauschern kann man aber auch nur de helm ziehe


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2006)

Da bedanke mer uns recht herzlich...


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

so, genug der hin- und herloberei. jetzt wird wieder tacheles geplaucht  

wenn ihr aber schon einen auf dicke grundlagen hose macht, solltet ihr auch die ruhetage einhalten.
weil sonst ist alles ga em ende für die füß


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

des iss alles straff durchorganisiert. die annern habbe heut den ruhedach unn ich hadn gestern.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2006)

Sach mir doch emal aaner wie ich em Link so en schene Name gewwe kann wie mei Leut im Winnerpokal. Ich hab kei Ahnung wie das geht, schäm mich zwar aber so isses halt. Bei mir steht da immer sowas wie des :http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/191


----------



## fUEL (11. November 2006)

Hab uff dem Haamwege HUSKYGESPANN mit 12 von denen Wildhunde an mir vorbeigelasse. Des sieht ja emal owwegeilaus wenn die so abziehe.

Jetzt regnets hier -  des frühe Uffstehen iss dann wohl doch besser gewewse. Muß jetzt los. 
Gruss


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

hier schiffts aach grad. was bin isch froh, gestern diese tour gemacht zu hawe 

@fuel : es liescht doch noch gar kaa weiß zeusch da rum. fahrn die huskys mitm schlitte uff rolle durch de daunus ? hab ich so schon mal im tv gesehe ..


----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> @caro : wo haste mich gestern ausm auto denn gesehn



Moin, moin alle zsammen.
Ei isch bin de Gagänring raus aus Kelschem. Da biste grad, iss des net die Ofterdinger, aus dem klaane Wesch gekomme am Bach elang. Da wo di neie Häuser stehn dun. Inschtinktif wollt isch aahalle unn plausche, bin dann awwer weiter wesche dem Verkär.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin, moin alle zsammen.
> Ei isch bin de Gagänring raus aus Kelschem. Da biste grad, iss des net die Ofterdinger, aus dem klaane Wesch gekomme am Bach elang. Da wo di neie Häuser stehn dun. Inschtinktif wollt isch aahalle unn plausche, bin dann awwer weiter wesche dem Verkär.



bin sowohl am aafang als auch nach dem zwischestopp dehaam da hinne naus.
beim zweide mal war ich etwas demotiviert, weil maan aggu vom ipod schlapp gemacht hat und ich ohne musi losmußte  
dann hab ich mir aber ein paar schöne trails am rossert und die downhillabfahrt ins silberbachtal gegeben und schon gings widder uffwärz mit de motivation


----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sach mir doch emal aaner wie ich em Link so en schene Name gewwe kann wie mei Leut im Winnerpokal. Ich hab kei Ahnung wie das geht, schäm mich zwar aber so isses halt. Bei mir steht da immer sowas wie des :http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/191


Des iss gans aafach unn beinlisch muss der des net sein, verzehlst mer ma e bissi was üwwer Autos. 
Taunusplauscher 1

Hier kommt die Energie her

Edit: Du kannst der des aach ausdrugge. Isch habb des bei Termin eitrache (lmb) gefunne. Da gibbts bei Beschreibung son BBCode.


----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin sowohl am aafang als auch nach dem zwischestopp dehaam da hinne naus.
> beim zweide mal war ich etwas demotiviert, weil maan aggu vom ipod schlapp gemacht hat und ich ohne musi losmußte
> dann hab ich mir aber ein paar schöne trails am rossert und die downhillabfahrt ins silberbachtal gegeben und schon gings widder uffwärz mit de motivation



Des wa am Aafang wo isch Disch gesehn habb. Da haste fo Energie noch gespriet. Da word mer gans angst unn bang unn isch habb mein Kuldurtach ga net geniesse könne, weil isch ja wusst, dass da aner am wüte iss.


----------



## fUEL (11. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hier schiffts aach grad. was bin isch froh, gestern diese tour gemacht zu hawe
> 
> @fuel : es liescht doch noch gar kaa weiß zeusch da rum. fahrn die huskys mitm schlitte uff rolle durch de daunus ? hab ich so schon mal im tv gesehe ..



4 Räder seitlich am Schlitten, Größe so ähnlich wie früher beim Käfer.
Die habe uff dem Ding so gegrinst, wie wir, wenn wir aus dem Trail komme.

Üben wohl schon fürs Feldberrennen.


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des wa am Aafang wo isch Disch gesehn habb. Da haste fo Energie noch gespriet. Da word mer gans angst unn bang unn isch habb mein Kuldurtach ga net geniesse könne, weil isch ja wusst, dass da aner am wüte iss.



das tut mir awer leid   

was hastn für kuldur gemacht ?


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> mei fraasche det mer was huste ...
> deshalb muß ich ja noch die letzten tage in freiheit nutzen ...
> 
> ich weiß, dass für hm´s keine extrapunkte gibt
> ...


 (ich hab noch net gelobt, ich derf noch!)


wissefux schrieb:


> so, genug der hin- und herloberei. jetzt wird wieder tacheles geplaucht
> 
> wenn ihr aber schon einen auf dicke grundlagen hose macht, solltet ihr auch die ruhetage einhalten.
> weil sonst ist alles ga em ende für die füß


Ich hat heut Nacht mein Ruhetach.   


wissefux schrieb:


> hier schiffts aach grad. was bin isch froh, gestern diese tour gemacht zu hawe
> 
> @fuel : es liescht doch noch gar kaa weiß zeusch da rum. fahrn die huskys mitm schlitte uff rolle durch de daunus ? hab ich so schon mal im tv gesehe ..


Ich hab da schon an/zwa vor n beik geschnallt geseje!  gibt des aach WP-Punkde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2006)

Gerd wie seid Ihr dann Hamgefahrn? Hat ja doch noch ziemlich lang gedauert.

Habt er es Bufferle gemerckt?


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd wie seid Ihr dann Hamgefahrn? Hat ja doch noch ziemlich lang gedauert.
> 
> Habt er es Bufferle gemerckt?



Ich hab den Uffenthalt bei Dir deutlich gespürt! Ich hatt eifach zu wenich Energie...  Nochema viele, viele Dank!!!  Den Bahnhof habbe mehr tatsächlich mitgenomme!  Allerdings kam da dann öchent aan Bahnfuzzy, desse Kommentar mir net abgewattet ham. Späder sin mir widder übber die Eddersheimer Schleuse zerück. Die Trepp uff der Nordseit is viel, viel steiler, als die annerne!!  Alles annerne mußt de dir vom Carste sache lasse.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab den Uffenthalt bei Dir deutlich gespürt! Ich hatt eifach zu wenich Energie...  Nochema viele, viele Dank!!!  Den Bahnhof habbe mehr tatsächlich mitgenomme!  Allerdings kam da dann öchent aan Bahnfuzzy, desse Kommentar mir net abgewattet ham. Späder sin mir widder übber die Eddersheimer Schleuse zerück. Die Trepp uff der Nordseit is viel, viel steiler, als die annerne!!  Alles annerne mußt de dir vom Carste sache lasse.



Na dann erzähl mal Carsten!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2006)

Moin @ all



wissefux schrieb:


> ...in ... 143 km gehörn ... mind. mal 3500 ! das wär mal was gewesen. aber so ...



du machsts vor, ich machs nach 

Finds ja schad das de Frank mei Punkte net würdigt, sondern einfach losfährt um wieder vor mir zu seie


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2006)

Morgen solls den ersten Schnee geben. Hört sich also nach einer Neuschneetour an 
Wo wollen wir fahrn? Mal wieder ein paar hm?


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du machsts vor, ich machs nach
> 
> Finds ja schad das de Frank mei Punkte net würdigt, sondern einfach losfährt um wieder vor mir zu seie



ich habs doch schon vorgemacht, höhenmetermäßig. ab heute wirds draußen aber schwieriger. jetzt is es naß und wird dann so schnell nicht mehr trocken  

der frank peilt neben dem teamsieg auch noch den einzelsieg an  

bin ja mal sehr gespannt, wie lange ihr euch da oben halten könnt. wir haben ja net mal eine woche rum und ihr gebt dermaßen gas. das ist schon nicht mehr schön  
wenn ihr das so weiter durchzieht, werden wir uns im nächsten jahr nur noch am start sehen und dann seid ihr alle ratz fatz uneinholbar verschwunden


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich habs doch schon vorgemacht, höhenmetermäßig. ab heute wirds draußen aber schwieriger. jetzt is es naß und wird dann so schnell nicht mehr trocken
> 
> der frank peilt neben dem teamsieg auch noch den einzelsieg an
> 
> ...



...oder im Winter irgendwo auf der Strecke geblieben...

EDIT: Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es euch so geht, habe auch sicherlich mehr Zeit, als unsere Familien-Mütter und -Väter, aber bewege mich an, manchmal über, der Grenze des für mich leistbaren...


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

zeit hab ich momentan auch reichlich. aber wenn ich dauernd übertreib, dann wirds mir schnell zu langweilig.

man braucht ab und an auch mal wieder ein bißchen abstand und muß mal was anderes machen, um nicht die lust am biken zu verlieren.

ich beneide die rad-profis überhaupt nicht. die müssen dauernd raus und ich fahr nur dann, wenn ich zeit und lust drauf hab ...


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

Naja, gib es zu, ein bisschen WP-Übermotivation ist derzeit auch bei Dir dabei!?


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

so, mer sinn zurick ausm daunus, so richtisch schee wars net, halt rischtisch babbisch nass un des schutzblech wollt isch net dreckisch mache desdeweche isses im auto geblibbe. naja 8punkte fer jed diem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2006)

@Maggo:   

Ich hab heut Probleme mit meim Hund, der gewinnt heut. Wenn ich awwer seh das da nur 5 Pkt. fehle...die Fraa hat mer awer ach en ganze Haufe aweit uffgetrache un heut Abend is a Feier angesacht. Ich glaab des werd nix mehr. Hoffentlich hawwe die zweitblazierte auch en Hund!

Ich hab heute moie es Training schon uff de Eckbank verbracht  und irschendwie ach


----------



## fUEL (11. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin @ all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich dei Punkde net ausreichend gewürdigt hab dann weiß ich es aach ned.

Im Übrigen Wir sind ein Team 
Ich kann tagsüber net so wirklich ausser Donnerstags und Sonntags, wann soll ich denn sonst fahren ausser morgens. 
Komm ja auch erst oft um 8 oder späder aus em Lade raus. Da geh ich dann nur noch mal auf eines der beiden Ergometer oder uff beide abber da hab ich ned so vielo spaß dran wie am rischtige Biken, wie Du bestimmt verstehst. 

Sei mer ned bees es is firs diem und fir mei Kondition.


Frank


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sei mer ned bees es is firs diem und fir mei Kondition.
> Frank



ich sachs ja, ich befürchte schlimmstes fürs nächste jahr, wenn des so weidergeht ...

ich fahr eigentlich im winter nur, um net gewichtsmäßig ausm ruder zu laufen. angepeiltes winterendgewicht <84 kg. das heißt, ich darf nix mehr druff kriege  und muß bike


----------



## fUEL (11. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich sachs ja, ich befürchte schlimmstes fürs nächste jahr, wenn des so weidergeht ...
> 
> ich fahr eigentlich im winter nur, um net gewichtsmäßig ausm ruder zu laufen. angepeiltes winterendgewicht <84 kg. das heißt, ich darf nix mehr druff kriege  und muß bike



Mein Ziel liegt auch in einem Winterendgewicht, aber da ist ein grösserer Ansporn, da das Ziel im Gewicht niedriger liegt.
Das ist aber auch geil, wenn man an Ostern schon ne gute Frühform hat und vllt auch uff dem Henninger richtig Druck aufs Pedal bringt. 
Dann erst mal den Rest Mai nur locker und dann die Sommerform aufbauen, am besten mit 6 kg weniger wie jetzt.   
77 hab ich mir für Ostern am Gardasee ins Lastenheft notiert.

Nach Rieses Adam wieg ich also 1 kg weniger als Du..


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nach Rieses Adam wieg ich also 1 kg weniger als Du..



du bist aber kleiner, oder ?


----------



## habkeinnick (11. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> halt rischtisch babbisch nass un des schutzblech wollt isch net dreckisch mache desdeweche isses im auto geblibbe.



*lach* irgendwie erinnert mich das an meine heutige fahrt...schutzblech daheim und dafür richtig von oben bist unten eingesaut.


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

@fUEL : aktuelles gewicht 83,3 kg, weil ihr mich mal wieder zu 4 wpp´s aufm bock getribbe habt ...
sind wir nicht alle ein bischen bluna


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> sind wir nicht alle ein bischen bluna



Da will ich Dir nicht wiedersprechen, das haben wir gesten auch schon festgestellt  

Ein bischen neidisch bin ich ja schon weil Du deinen Hund besiegt hast. Ich hab fein mit Ihm auf dem Sofa gekuschelt und den Schlaf, den mir mein Sohn heut Nacht gestohlen hat, nachgeholt.


----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> was hastn für kuldur gemacht ?



Isch war im ZKM, e Museum fer moderne  Kunst in Kaalsruh. E bissi e Kontrastprogramm zum Winnerbogal. Abbä schee waas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

was gibbt des an pungte?


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ein bischen neidisch bin ich ja schon weil Du deinen Hund besiegt hast. Ich hab fein mit Ihm auf dem Sofa gekuschelt und den Schlaf, den mir mein Sohn heut Nacht gestohlen hat, nachgeholt.



der hund hat auch mit mir gekämpft und ich war kurz davor ihn heute gewinnen zu lassen.
da kam mir aber der fUEL zu hilfe und hat gepostet, dass er 1 kg leichter ist als ich    
und schon hatte der hund verloren ...


----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

@ Maggo
Da duds leider kaa Pungde net gebbe.


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch war im ZKM, e Museum fer moderne  Kunst in Kaalsruh. E bissi e Kontrastprogramm zum Winnerbogal. Abbä schee waas.



also dinge die die welt net braucht ...  

sorry, so nem zeugs kann ich meist gar nix abgewinne. mich wunnert aber immer widder, wie man mit 3 quadraten und einem strich auf einwm blatt papier seinen lebensunterhalt verdiene kann   

wär ja noch schenner, wenns dadefer noch pungte gebbe dät !


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch war im ZKM, e Museum fer moderne  Kunst in Kaalsruh. E bissi e Kontrastprogramm zum Winnerbogal. Abbä schee waas.



Mei Sach diese moderne Kunst ja net so...


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo:
> 
> Ich hab heut Probleme mit meim Hund, der gewinnt heut. Wenn ich awwer seh das da nur 5 Pkt. fehle...die Fraa hat mer awer ach en ganze Haufe aweit uffgetrache un heut Abend is a Feier angesacht. Ich glaab des werd nix mehr. Hoffentlich hawwe die zweitblazierte auch en Hund!
> 
> Ich hab heute moie es Training schon uff de Eckbank verbracht  und irschendwie ach



Noch e WP-Aufgab: den Lugga motiviere.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

gibbt des pungte??????

warst du heut bei go crazy??


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* irgendwie erinnert mich das an meine heutige fahrt...schutzblech daheim und dafür richtig von oben bist unten eingesaut.




wann warst du oben???


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> gibbt des pungte??????
> 
> warst du heut bei go crazy??







  

übrigens:    für Deine Punkte!!!


----------



## arkonis (11. November 2006)

harhar


----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

Mach jez esse unn geh dann nochema fer e Stündsche tschogge.


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Mach jez esse unn geh dann nochema fer e Stündsche tschogge.



   

wenn de moje werklich fährst, mach ich villaacht werklich mal n tach pause.


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

warum machsten net am montag de tach pause? da kannst mitm töfftöff uff die a***** un abends die fies hochlesche.


----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn de moje werklich fährst, mach ich villaacht werklich mal n tach pause.



Isch kann mer denke, dass dei Knoche dir des danke dun.


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum machsten net am montag de tach pause? da kannst mitm töfftöff uff die a***** un abends die fies hochlesche.





caroka schrieb:


> Isch kann mer denke, dass dei Knoche dir des danke dun.



Sacht a ma, wieso seidern net aach a ma a bissi dierlieb??? Mein Hund will aach e ma geflegt wern, net nur dem lugga seiner!!!  

Selbst der Kater hat was von "die Trainingsreize dörch a pause wirge lasse" verzählt!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

> Selbst der Kater hat was von "die Trainingsreize dörch a pause wirge lasse" verzählt!



klar hat der des erzählt, der hat schiss.....


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2006)

*Gerd Was hast Du zu maaner Fraa gesacht:*

Die soll mich mit de kinder un em Bike amal alaa lasse, habe se bei Dir irgendwo a Tür offe gelasse. Weist Du wa sich mir hier anhöhren muß, das Du dich um deinen Hund kümmern mußt kannst Du ja wohl mal voll und ganz vergesse. Fällt der Kerl mir doch auch noch in den Rücken. Wart nur wenn ich doich es nächstemal seh. Bist Du noch ganz dicht    


Trotzdem hervoragende Leistung von Dir, wenns auch 36 Pkt. zu wenig warn. Ich will aber jetzt nicht weiter meckern....



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Gerd Was hast Du zu maaner Fraa gesacht:*
> 
> Die soll mich mit de kinder un em Bike amal alaa lasse, habe se bei Dir irgendwo a Tür offe gelasse. Weist Du wa sich mir hier anhöhren muß, das Du dich um deinen Hund kümmern mußt kannst Du ja wohl mal voll und ganz vergesse. Fällt der Kerl mir doch auch noch in den Rücken. Wart nur wenn ich doich es nächstemal seh. Bist Du noch ganz dicht
> 
> ...



Ich möchte Dir eigentlich keinesfalls in den Rücken fallen, weiß, dass Du für meine gestrige Rettung verantwortlich bist! Hier darf jetzt auch kein "aber" hin. Trotzdem schreibe ich Dir nun eine PN, damit Du wenigstens weißt, wie diese Bemerkung zustande kam und überhaupt eine Chance hast mich vielleicht ein bisschen zu verstehen...


----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sacht a ma, wieso seidern net aach a ma a bissi dierlieb??? Mein Hund will aach e ma geflegt wern, net nur dem lugga seiner!!!
> 
> Selbst der Kater hat was von "die Trainingsreize dörch a pause wirge lasse" verzählt!



Ei so vill Schweinehunde. Da wer isch maaner aach emal zum Zuch komme lasse unn lass des Tschogge doch sei. 

Arachne, isch hadd der doch grie Lischt gegebbe, um Dein Hund a bissi zu liebkose.


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei so vill Schweinehunde. Da wer isch maaner aach emal zum Zuch komme lasse unn lass des Tschogge doch sei.
> 
> Arachne, isch hadd der doch grie Lischt gegebbe, um Dein Hund a bissi zu liebkose.



Abber wenn de net a ma dschogge gehst? Mir sin schon widder abgerutscht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2006)

Mein Steuersatz ist nun doch noch komplett und auf jeden Fall total hin 
Wenn die Strecke nicht zu anspruchsvoll wird komm ich vllt mit, das endscheide ich morgen nachm Aufstehen.
Und am Montag wird direkt mit Canyon kontakt aufgenommen.
So eine s******!!! Hab mich gestern schon tierisch drüber aufgeregt warum das so verdammt komisch zu fahren ist. Freihändig ging gar nicht mehr.
Eben beim saubermachen im Montageständer isses mir aufgefallen. Der Lenker ist in Mittelstellung "eingerastet"  dadurch hab ich zwar nen ziemlich geilen Geradeauslauf  aber es macht schon leichte mühe beim umme Kurve fahrn 
und mein guter Hazet Inbus ist mir auch noch abgebrochen 

Worauf ich hinaus will: was ist für morgen an Strecke geplant?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar hat der des erzählt, der hat schiss.....


Das hat damit nicht viel zu tun. Nur denke ich, ihr übertreibt´s gerade gewaltig. Klar ist das ´ne mords Gaudi, wenn man oben im Ranking steht, aber jeden Tag lange Touren sind schon eine Herausforderung an den Körper. Der braucht seine Regeneration und wenn der solche Umfänge nicht gewohnt ist, dann geht der Schuss nämlich schnell nach hinten los. Dann hat man nämlich im Frühjahr statt der Top-Form kaputte Knie. Form wird nicht über Masse gemacht! Daher hab ich dem Gerd heute den Tip gegeben, mal etwas kürzer zu treten, weil er heute schon ziemlich kaputt aussah. Da war kein Hintergedanken dabei.


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das hat damit nicht viel zu tun. Nur denke ich, ihr übertreibt´s gerade gewaltig. Klar ist das ´ne mords Gaudi, wenn man oben im Ranking steht, aber jeden Tag lange Touren sind schon eine Herausforderung an den Körper. Der braucht seine Regeneration und wenn der solche Umfänge nicht gewohnt ist, dann geht der Schuss nämlich schnell nach hinten los. Dann hat man nämlich im Frühjahr statt der Top-Form kaputte Knie. Form wird nicht über Masse gemacht! Daher hab ich dem Gerd heute den Tip gegeben, mal etwas kürzer zu treten, weil er heute schon ziemlich kaputt aussah. Da war kein Hintergedanken dabei.



iss schon verstanden worden, wie das gemeint ist. ich denke auch nicht, dass ich über den kompletten winter diese zeit habe wie ich sie momentan zur verfügung habe. dann wird noch die richtige mordskälte nässe undalleszusammen kommen. ich koste das halt gerade etwas aus und der kommentar da oben sollte in keinem fall falsch aufgefasst werden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2006)

Seit ihr alle schon schlafen oder was?
Was ist denn nu mit morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Seit ihr alle schon schlafen oder was?
> Was ist denn nu mit morgen?



Schau mal in den "Hofheimfred".


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2006)

Ja, wann und wo hab ich schon mitbekommen, aber meine Frage zu der Strecke wurd noch net beantwortet. Naja, erst mal abwarten wies mir morgen früh geht und was das Wetter dazu meint.


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2006)

aussage meinerseits: wir würden gerne etwas flach treten.
aussage arkonis: ich hätt bock auf ein paar hm.
fazit: wir wissen es noch nicht genau, wahrscheinlich wirds ne mischung aus beidem.

steuersatz schonmal aufgemacht und gefettet? vielleicht hilfts was.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2006)

Hab ich gemacht als das knacken anfing. Hat nichts gebracht und das was jetzt ist fühlt sich stark nach macken oder sowas an. Wie auch immer die da hinkommen.

Ging mir eher um die heftigkeit der Trails, aber ich denk das ginge schon.
Mach ichs einfach mal vom Wetter abhängig. Zur Not gönne ich meinen Knochen halt auch mal ne Pause


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> aussage meinerseits: wir würden gerne etwas flach treten.
> aussage arkonis: ich hätt bock auf ein paar hm.
> fazit: wir wissen es noch nicht genau, wahrscheinlich wirds ne mischung aus beidem.
> 
> steuersatz schonmal aufgemacht und gefettet? vielleicht hilfts was.



Nö, wenn die Kugeln schon einrasten hilft nur noch neu, oder Lagerschalen/-konusse ausbauen und leicht gedreht wieder einbauen. Lohnt sich aber nur, wenn man das Werkzeug zum selbst machen hat, sonst lieber neu.


----------



## fUEL (11. November 2006)

Ich fühl mich heut schon wie nach 1 woche Alpenx ............allerdings waren die nervigen Kundinnen daran mitschuld....die letzten Tage hat es im Geschäft echt geboomt - Geile Sache....ich mach Frauen gerne glücklich....mein Traumberuf...
Ach ich bin so richtig heterosexuel....

Spaß beiseite ... war e subberwoch.
Was iss jetzt mit morgen plane mir mal 15 Uhr locker am Fuxi ein ....falls einer von Euch Lust hat....sonst fahr ich mit de Kongurenz....


Hab noch 50 min Ergometer einzutrache......

Jetzt muß ich mei Bein in Ruh lasse. Hab ich meiner Fraa aach gesagt. Die beide aussen habe Ruhezeit bis meue... 


Hab mal so nebenbei ein 6Litertopf Gulasch gekocht...... bringt Trainingszeit gewinn wenn mer des nur noch uffheize muß....und Kardoffele oder Nudeln koche kann auch mei Frau.....( ziemlich gut´)


Also was is morgen ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich heut schon wie nach 1 woche Alpenx ............allerdings waren die nervigen Kundinnen daran mitschuld....die letzten Tage hat es im Geschäft echt geboomt - Geile Sache....ich mach Frauen gerne glücklich....mein Traumberuf...
> Ach ich bin so richtig heterosexuel....
> 
> Spaß beiseite ... war e subberwoch.
> ...



ein paar fahren ab Hofheim und ich wohl, wenn überhaupt, etwas lockeres zum "Beine frei machen".

Gehtsm whitesummer wieder besser?


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

ob de lugga nu forumsverbot hat?!

ich geh a ma a bissi dango danze. is des als aldernatiev sportart anerkannt?


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2006)

morgen für die harten : 9.30 uhr ab fischbach, ende offen, licht sicherheitshalber mitbringen


----------



## fUEL (11. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ein paar fahren ab Hofheim und ich wohl, wenn überhaupt, etwas lockeres zum "Beine frei machen".
> 
> Gehtsm whitesummer wieder besser?



Den ruf ich morgen um 1130, wenn  ich schon 8 Punkde hab ma an, ob mer wenn mit Euch nix geht. Gönne mer dene Jungs ma was, oder? 

Wenns richtisch kalt wird kimmt eh kei Sau mer mit, das weiß ich noch von de letzte Jahre.

Dann hat de Papa 4 mal im Monat Geburtstag.. 

So long


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Also ich fahr nur flach bis mein Viech wieder daheim ist!

@Arachne: ich hab kein Forumsverbot, war heut erst mal beim Manitu in Frankfurt indianisch essen und jetzt ruft die Kist bzw. es Buch


----------



## fUEL (12. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> morgen für die harten : 9.30 uhr ab fischbach, ende offen, licht sicherheitshalber mitbringen



Angeber


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2006)

son mist, es schifft gerade hier


----------



## fUEL (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also ich fahr nur flach bis mein Viech wieder daheim ist!
> 
> @Arachne: ich hab kein Forumsverbot, war heut erst mal beim Manitu in Frankfurt indianisch essen und jetzt ruft die Kist bzw. es Buch



Nach Manitou essen , liest Du dann Karl Mai?? und gehst in den Wigwam?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> son mist, es schifft gerade hier


Sind bloß Schauer. Regen klamotten anziehen! Bis nahher!


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2006)

was macht man net alles, um ein paar punkte zu holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nach Manitou essen , liest Du dann Karl Mai?? und gehst in den Wigwam?



Nee, ich les dann was anderes und bereit mich aufs Punktesammeln für den nächsten Tag vor.

Bei uns hats übrigens heute morgen doch ganz anständig geschüttet, ich bin Klatschnass zurückgekommen. Erst wars schön und nach der hälfte gings richtig los mit dem Regen. In Richtung Taunus hats aber ausgesehen als wär dort das Wetter besser. Das war so ca. 8:30 als ich auf den Taunus geschaut hab. 


Viel Spaß beim Pukte sammeln....im Regen


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

ach ja noch was, wir sind wieder vom vierten auf den dritten Platz vorgerückt


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ach ja noch was, wir sind wieder vom vierten auf den dritten Platz vorgerückt


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Gerd ist Dir bewust das der Fux Dich heute in der Einzelwertung überholen will?



Ich sags ja nur mal so! Ich will ja nur das Du nachher nicht sagst wenn ich das gewust hät. Ach Du wolltest ja heut nen Tag mit Deinem Hund verbringen. Dann las Dich mal nicht davon abhalten, aber ich würd mir das nicht bieten lassen von sonem dahergalaufen Viech.


----------



## caroka (12. November 2006)

Lass den Gerd mal pausieren. Vllt. backt er dann wieder Käsekuchen und ich wüßte, wo ich einen Zwischenstop einlege.


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd ist Dir bewust das der Fux Dich heute in der Einzelwertung überholen will?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sags ja nur mal so! Ich will ja nur das Du nachher nicht sagst wenn ich das gewust hät. Ach Du wolltest ja heut nen Tag mit Deinem Hund verbringen. Dann las Dich mal nicht davon abhalten, aber ich würd mir das nicht bieten lassen von sonem dahergalaufen Viech.



 SCHUFT!!!

Obwohl ich gestern, wie der Kater mir ja auch schon ansah, recht müde war, erholte ich mich doch relativ gut und bin dann nochmal aus. Das steckt mir heute noch zusätzlich in den Knochen. Werde also sehr vernünftig sein!  Sollte der Fux an mir vorbei ziehen, gönne ich ihm das. Die Einzelwertung motiviert mich nicht. Die Teamwertung würde mich als Einzelkämpfer auch nicht motivieren. Wenn ich aber sehe, dass alle mitarbeiten und sich über die Teamwertung freuen, ist das schon eine gerne wahrgenommene Verpflichtung für mich.   Bin auf die nächsten Wochen jedenfalls super gespannt!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Lass den Gerd mal pausieren. Vllt. backt er dann wieder Käsekuchen und ich wüßte, wo ich einen Zwischenstop einlege.



*§1 WPGB: Untergrabung der psychologischen Kriegsführung innerhalb des eigene Teams wird mit Freiheitsstrafe nicht unter 2 Jahre geahnded.... Antritt der Strafe ab 27. März! *


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Lass den Gerd mal pausieren. Vllt. backt er dann wieder Käsekuchen und ich wüßte, wo ich einen Zwischenstop einlege.



Danke! 

Bin schon am Aufräumen, Wasch- und Spülmaschine laufen...  Die Zutaten hab ich auch da. - Äh, muß mal gerade schauen, ob ich noch genug Eier da habe.


----------



## caroka (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *§1 WPGB: Untergrabung der psychologischen Kriegsführung innerhalb des eigene Teams wird mit Freiheitsstrafe nicht unter 2 Jahre geahnded.... Antritt der Strafe ab 27. März! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *§1 WPGB: Untergrabung der psychologischen Kriegsführung innerhalb des eigene Teams wird mit Freiheitsstrafe nicht unter 2 Jahre geahnded.... Antritt der Strafe ab 27. März! *



*§2 WPGB: Wer dafür sorgt, dass ein Mitglied des eigenen Teams nicht seine optimale Leistung bringen kann und sogar noch während des WP abbaut, wird mit einer Punktesammelverpflichtung nicht unter 500 Punkte bestraft!*


----------



## caroka (12. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Bin schon am Aufräumen, Wasch- und Spülmaschine laufen...  Die Zutaten hab ich auch da. - Äh, muß mal gerade schauen, ob ich noch genug Eier da habe.



Ich mach mich jetzt fertig. Mein Handy habe ich dabei. Wenn der Kuchen fertig ist, kannst Du ja anrufen.  Achja so ein Kännchen Tee wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## caroka (12. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> *§2 WPGB: Wer dafür sorgt, dass ein Mitglied des eigenen Teams nicht seine optimale Leistung bringen kann und sogar noch während des WP abbaut, wird mit einer Punktesammelverpflichtung nicht unter 500 Punkte bestraft!*


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

*Regen*erationtrainig!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Es gibt Kuchen bei Dir?


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

@caroka: Handyakku war leer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Regen*erationtrainig!


hier scheint gerade die Sonne! ...


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es gibt Kuchen bei Dir?


Zutaten sind alle da. Da diese nicht ewig haltbar sind, ich in der Woche kaum dazu komme, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch!  Solltest Du mit dem Rad hierher kommen, bräuchte ich heute auch keine Punkte mehr sammeln und hätte Zeit zum Backen.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Mehr wie ne Stunde will ich heute nicht mehr fahren, ich hoff das kein Hund dazwischen kommt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2006)

Mir ist das heut auch zu nass, hoffe mal das der Markus was einbringt.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Wiest Ihr was KFL ausgeschrieben heißt?

KFL=Königforster Flirt und Labberfred  wir haben das Flirt im Titel vergessen  

wenn da mal keine Paralelen Vorhanden sind, das ist Ihr Fred: 

KFL


----------



## Maggo (12. November 2006)

so meine vorerst letzte runde für diese woche ist nochmal 11punkte wert. das wetter war ausserordentlich wechselhaft, die stimmung in der gruppe aber gut.


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2006)

so, hab auch 14 hart umkämpfte punkte sicher nach hause gebracht. hätte ich geahnt, dass ich so nah am gerd dran bin, hätte ich nochmal einen nachgelegt. so gönn ich ihm vorerst die 2 punkte vorsprung ...

heute waren es nur 40 km mit 1097 hm. diese waren aber aufgrund der tollen bodenverhältnisse locker das doppelte wert  
aber man siehts ja an der lahmen endzeit von 3 h 30, die wenigstens dann den ein oder anderen trostpunkt enthält ...

der kater ist übrigens noch unterwegs und kreiselt um den staufen


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2006)

... un jetzt geh ich zu meinem hund uffs cannapé un verzähl dem was von de heutische dour


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> der kater ist übrigens noch unterwegs und kreiselt um den staufen


Jo, bei mir sinds nach einer Extrarunde am Staufen dann 3:50 geworden, wobei ich den letzten 10 min nochmal richtig geduscht worden bin. So nass bin ich heute morgen in der Stunde Dauerregen nicht geworden.  Nachdem ich der Dusche entstiegen war, durfte ich auch gleich mal Flur und Treppe putzen.  
War zumindest eine klasse Tour und richtig anstrengend mit den ganzen tiefen Boden am Judenkopf.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Die Sonne scheint bei uns. Ich glaub ich muß nochmal die Stadtschlampe aus der Garage holen. 2-4 Pünktschen sollten ohne großen Aufwand noch drin sein. 

  Ich will auch wieder in den Taunus


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jo, bei mir sinds nach einer Extrarunde am Staufen dann 3:50 geworden, wobei ich den letzten 10 min nochmal richtig geduscht worden bin. So nass bin ich heute morgen in der Stunde Dauerregen nicht geworden.  Nachdem ich der Dusche entstiegen war, durfte ich auch gleich mal Flur und Treppe putzen.
> War zumindest eine klasse Tour und richtig anstrengend mit den ganzen tiefen Boden am Judenkopf.



Langsam aber sicher kommt Ihr näher an die Spitze ran! 



aber immer schön hinter uns bleiben und Rücksicht nehmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. November 2006)

> War zumindest eine klasse Tour und richtig anstrengend mit den ganzen tiefen Boden am Judenkopf.



da hätten wir uns treffen können.


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jo, bei mir sinds nach einer Extrarunde am Staufen dann 3:50 geworden, wobei ich den letzten 10 min nochmal richtig geduscht worden bin. So nass bin ich heute morgen in der Stunde Dauerregen nicht geworden.



die dusche hab ich mir dieses mal von drinnen angeguggt, nachdem ich der warmen dusche entstiegen bin.
man war ich froh, dass ich nicht mehr draussen war  

so jungs, so langsam wirds ernst im winterpokal. das wetter wird immer wiedriger und die punkte fahren sich dann nicht mehr so locker ein wie bisher  

immerhin sind wir jetzt auch in den top ten und unser padres sitzt in der einzelwertung schon dem crazy im nacken


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

3 x Taunus unter den ersten 10


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

@caroka:


----------



## caroka (12. November 2006)

So, wieder zu Hause. War das kalt und nass. Wie Ihr Euch anstellt wegen ein bisschen Regen.  Ich Trottel bin in Hagel und Schnee gekommen.
Eigentlich hätte ich mir jetzt Käsekuchen verdient oder hast Du den nur virtuell gebacken? Mein Bauch bräuchte jetzt schon was reales.


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So, wieder zu Hause. War das kalt und nass. Wie Ihr Euch anstellt wegen ein bisschen Regen.  Ich Trottel bin in Hagel und Schnee gekommen.
> Eigentlich hätte ich mir jetzt Käsekuchen verdient oder hast Du den nur virtuell gebacken? Mein Bauch bräuchte jetzt schon was reales.



Also das ist so: ... und dann ... ja und danach .... Du siehst ein, ich hätte nichts lieber als dafür gesorgt, dass Du nun ... aber ...

Sagen wir mal so: Jetzt will ich mich erstmal präparieren und dann anderthalb Stunden fahren. Dann brauche ich `ne halbe Stunde für den Kuchen und der anderthalb. D.h., mit dem Kuchen wird es erst zwischen acht und neun etwas.

Ich würde den Kuchen auch zuerst machen, habe aber keine Lust alleine im Dunkeln zu fahren.


----------



## caroka (12. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also das ist so: ... und dann ... ja und danach .... Du siehst ein, ich hätte nichts lieber als dafür gesorgt, dass Du nun ... aber ...
> 
> Sagen wir mal so: Jetzt will ich mich erstmal präparieren und dann anderthalb Stunden fahren. Dann brauche ich `ne halbe Stunde für den Kuchen und der anderthalb. D.h., mit dem Kuchen wird es erst zwischen acht und neun etwas.
> 
> Ich würde den Kuchen auch zuerst machen, habe aber keine Lust alleine im Dunkeln zu fahren.



 Ich habb des durchschaut........


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habb des durchschaut........



Mist, doch zu durchsichtig...


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2006)

stimmt ! der kerl fährt gar kein rad mehr heute, sondern backt jetzt gleich einen kuchen für caro.

so ist´s brav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (12. November 2006)

Darf mich mal zurückmelden von der Regen, Schnee und Hageltour...
Geh jetzt gleich in die Sauna ..........und dann Gulasch....den hab ich mir verdient....genau wie die Punkte, die noch nie so hart wie heute waren.

406 min sind es geworden.. 
Aber ich bin jetzt echt platt 

@kater hab übrigens den wondermike um 15 Uhr kurz unterhalb des Feldberges getroffen...wohl heut auch ein Einzelkämpfer


----------



## arkonis (12. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Darf mich mal zurückmelden von der Regentour...
> Geh jetzt gleich in die Sauna ..........und dann Gulasch....den hab ich mir verdient....genau wie die Punkte, die noch nie so hart wie heute waren.
> 
> 406 min sind es geworden..
> ...



ja Sauna das war auch mein Plan  genau das richtige, leider gibts noch was zu tun


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Darf mich mal zurückmelden von der Regen, Schnee und Hageltour...
> Geh jetzt gleich in die Sauna ..........und dann Gulasch....den hab ich mir verdient....genau wie die Punkte, die noch nie so hart wie heute waren.
> 
> 406 min sind es geworden..
> Aber ich bin jetzt echt platt



     wo soll des noch hinführen  

nenn mal nen paar mehr fakten wie km und hm ...


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2006)

kilian hat auch gepunktet  

gerade richtig, um nicht schon wieder aus den top 10 gekickt zu werden


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt ! der kerl fährt gar kein rad mehr heute, sondern backt jetzt gleich einen kuchen für caro.
> 
> so ist´s brav



Schau gerade mal, müßte fertig sein!  

Caro hat aber leider keine Zeit...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2006)

Jungs - Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (12. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo soll des noch hinführen
> 
> nenn mal nen paar mehr fakten wie km und hm ...



Vor dem Frühstück:Wintersteinrunde mit 605 hm und 31,9km, zum #schluß die
Brötchen mitgebracht fürs Frühstück.

Dann nach dem Frühstück: Schlink, Hessenpark, Metzgerpfad, ein stück hoch Roßkopf, Sandplacken, Feldberg,, XTrail, Rotes kreuz, Feldbergkastel,  Windeck, Feldberg, dann auf Wanderweg Richtung Sandplacken(Mike Dannenberg getroffen) Herzberg, Steinchenweg, Limestrail bis Saalburg ,Wehrheim, Pfaffenwiesbach .

Die täglichen 2 Stunden mehr an Training machen sich aber doch bemerkbar. Die Beine werden jetzt langsam schwerer und schwerer. Glaub morgen werd ich nur bissche rudern.



Wetter unter aller Sau Regen Schnee Nebel, 1 Regenbogen und Immer wieder Hagel.

Gesamt 1865 hm und 90,3 km


----------



## fUEL (12. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> kilian hat auch gepunktet
> 
> gerade richtig, um nicht schon wieder aus den top 10 gekickt zu werden



Eigentlich wollt ich ja mit ihm ein bisschen zusammen fahren ( geteiltes leid =halbes Leid) aber mein HandyAkku war leer und ich hab seinen Anruf nicht erhalten ( @ Kater: bei unserem Telefonat ist er ausgestiegen)

Schade


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schau gerade mal, müßte fertig sein!
> 
> Caro hat aber leider keine Zeit...



Hmmmmmm, warm schmeckt der auch verboten!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm, warm schmeckt der auch verboten!




*Sei ruhig Du Sack!*


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Sei ruhig Du Sack!*



optisch vielleicht nicht ganz optimal, wenn er dampfend fast auseinander fließt. Aber geschmacklich eine echte *Wucht!*


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

*Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, Pah!*


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

Die erste Hälfte ist schon weg...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

bitte, bitte, bitte kein Ton mehr von dem Kuchen


----------



## caroka (12. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm, warm schmeckt der auch verboten!



Habe ich da etwa was verpasst?


----------



## caroka (12. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Jungs - Respekt



Und ich.........  Ich bin unterwegs fast erfroren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

Ich bin übrigens auch sehr stolz auf die Plauscher/innen-Leistungen! Eigentlich ist es wirklich unfähr, dass Du zu Hause beim Spinning in der guten Stube genauso viel Punkte bekommst, wie draußen im Hagel!!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Habe ich da etwa was verpasst?



Qualitativ nö, quantitativ jo!


----------



## arkonis (12. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens auch sehr stolz auf die Plauscher/innen-Leistungen! Eigentlich ist es wirklich unfähr, dass Du zu Hause beim Spinning in der guten Stube genauso viel Punkte bekommst, wie draußen im Hagel!!!!



 was heist unfair Spinning ist ein ziemlich hartes Traning, so warm  man kommt richtig ins schwitzen.
Die Trainerin sagt aber ich bin zu schnell für ihre Gruppe


----------



## caroka (12. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Qualitativ nö, quantitativ jo!



Achso, es war also nur eine Menge Mist. Das bekomme ich auch selbst hin.


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Achso, es war also nur eine Menge Mist. Das bekomme ich auch selbst hin.



Aaahrg, Grippsspagat....  unter besonderer Vernachlässigung der Realität!


----------



## caroka (12. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> was heist unfair Spinning ist ein ziemlich hartes Traning, so warm  man kommt richtig ins schwitzen.
> Die Trainerin sagt aber ich bin zu schnell für ihre Gruppe



Das kommt davon, wenn man mit Arachne immer um die Wette sprintet.


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn man mit Arachne immer um die Wette sprintet.



Uff, hast Du ein Erinnerungsvermögen!


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wetter unter aller Sau Regen Schnee Nebel, 1 Regenbogen und Immer wieder Hagel.
> 
> Gesamt 1865 hm und 90,3 km



puhh, meine 2009 hm stehen noch  

aber bei dem wetter : helm ab  

wir hatten heute nur mit regen und etwas nebel zu kämpfen. für schnee und andere sauereien waren wir einfach (noch) zu weit unten


----------



## fUEL (12. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> puhh, meine 2009 hm stehen noch
> 
> aber bei dem wetter : helm ab
> 
> wir hatten heute nur mit regen und etwas nebel zu kämpfen. für schnee und andere sauereien waren wir einfach (noch) zu weit unten



Also bei dem 'Wetter" müsst ich einen Bonus kriegen - fühlt sich an, als waären meine Beine 10 cm kürzer wie gestern und niessen muß ich dauernd.
Morgen piano, piano  dolce carlotta.

Allerdings war nicht meine Intention, dich vom Hm Thron zu schmeissen, sondern unter den ersten 5 in der einzhel und Mannschaftswertung zu bleiben.


Grüsse Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2006)

@ caroka: auch dir gilt natürlich ein großes Lob das du dich bei dem Wetter da draussen rumgetrieben hast


----------



## caroka (12. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ caroka: auch dir gilt natürlich ein großes Lob das du dich bei dem Wetter da draussen rumgetrieben hast


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. November 2006)

N'abend zusamme,
Gradulation, Ihr Hundebezwinger, Ihr habd se jo rischdisch im Griff !

Nach Freidag ging's mir drotz der langen Stregge sowie der ufernahen Bodenuntersuchung am Ende von so aaner Drebbe ganz gud. Nur isch brach so en Pfennings-Artikel (bzw. Cent-Artikel.)für ma Tacho; der had sich mehr weh gedan als isch. Haupdsache des annern ding had nix abngedgriegt.  Die Bah warn a bissi müd, abber am Samstag konnd isch misch erhole. Heud war a mol man Sohn dran un jedz dürf der draimol ... na zwo mol raischd a, rade, warumn isch hier ab un zu Dippfehler hab und ..... keusch....


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Faulheit wird gleich bestraft, wir sind auf den 5. zurückgestuft worden 

Naja einige haben sich doch redlich bemüht, aber mich hat heute mittag wieder der blöde Hund angefallen..


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

*Los Carsten 13 Punkte dann sind wir wieder dritter...*


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Faulheit wird gleich bestraft, wir sind auf den 5. zurückgestuft worden



Ich hoff nur kanpp hinter dem vierten ? Ma gugge....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

wie gesagt, 13 Punkte...Ich will Dich ja um nichts unmögliches bitten, aber wenn Du es schaffen würdest das wär schon was. 13 Punkte sind ja nur 3 Std 15 min. Gegen Freitag ist das doch ein Klacks. Wie stehst Du dazu? Das Ziel wäre schon um 1:15 Uhr erreicht...


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich hoff nur kanpp hinter dem vierten ? Ma gugge....



drei Stunden, wenn Du schon eine fährst, schaffst Du es noch!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Carsten erzähl doch mal was da am Freitag an der Brücke genau los war, der Gerd ist nicht damit rausgerückt. Wieviel Meter gings runter vor der Erdkundestunde? Hast Du dir wehgetan? Bist Du wieder fit?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2006)

@ Uwe: wieso setzt du dich nicht auch noch auf die Rolle/das Ergometerbike und strampelst ein bisschen?

btw, an die Experten: In welcher Preisklasse finde ich mich wieder wenn ich ein Ergometerbike möchte das lange hält (haben da schon Erfahrung mit nem günstigen Crosstrainer gemacht) und alles kann was ich gern hätt? (das Daum 8008 TRS 3 hätte schon was, ist mir aber zu teuer)


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten erzähl doch mal was da am Freitag an der Brücke genau los war, der Gerd ist nicht damit rausgerückt. Wieviel Meter gings runter vor der Erdkundestunde? Hast Du dir wehgetan? Bist Du wieder fit?



He, mit "für mehr mußt Du den Carsten fragen", waren die Streckendetails gemeint. Von der Bodenprobe hab ich gar nix geschrieben.

Was meinst Du, geteiltes Leid=halbes Leid: Du jetzt drei, ich drei und Carsten sieben?


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> drei Stunden, wenn Du schon eine fährst, schaffst Du es noch!





Arachne schrieb:


> drei Stunden, wenn Du schon eine fährst, schaffst Du es noch!




Schatzzziii,, gehhe doch schon mal ins Bett, ich komm dann mal naa_haaaaach...
da derf mer einfach ned drübber nachdenke... isch verspresch nix ... aber isch mach jedz einfach a mol waider (bin said 21:05 uffm Bock; Bilder erspar isch euch heud)


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Uwe: wieso setzt du dich nicht auch noch auf die Rolle/das Ergometerbike und strampelst ein bisschen?



Weil ich keins hab, weist Du eigentlich das die Dinger tierisch laut sind?


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Schatzzziii,, gehhe doch schon mal ins Bett, ich komm dann mal naa_haaaaach...
> da derf mer einfach ned drübber nachdenke... isch verspresch nix ... aber isch mach jedz einfach a mol waider (bin said 21:05 uffm Bock; Bilder erspar isch euch heud)



wenn Du in `ner halben Stunde noch draufsitzt, geh` ich mich umziehen!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, geteiltes Leid=halbes Leid: Du jetzt drei, ich drei und Carsten sieben?



Hab eben mal vor die Tür geschaut. Es donnert, blitzt, Hagelt zwischen den Schneflocken runter und es ist mindestens 20° minus in Neu-Isenburg. Ausserdem liegt die Frau im Bett und sagt ich hab nix zu essen gemacht.... 


Da erwartest Du nicht ernsthaft bei dem Wetter?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Weil ich keins hab, weist Du eigentlich das die Dinger tierisch laut sind?



Meinst du die Rollen oder die Ergos?

Die Rollen sind mitlerweile schon soweit das sie Fernsehtauglich sind 
solltest halt nicht unbedingt mit nem Stollenreifen (gibt von Conti extra Rollenreifen) drauf rumfahren 

Keiner ne Ahnung von Ergos? Frank? Er hat doch sicherlich was gutes.

ps: hmm, lecker Esskastanien frisch ausm Kachelofen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben mal vor die Tür geschaut. Es donnert, blitzt, Hagelt zwischen den Schneflocken runter und es ist mindestens 20° minus in Neu-Isenburg. Ausserdem liegt die Frau im Bett und sagt ich hab nix zu essen gemacht....
> 
> 
> Da erwartest Du nicht ernsthaft bei dem Wetter?



Ne, ne, Quatsch!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Ich hab gestern das Angebot bekommen ne Rolle geliehen zu bekommen. Die wir aber erst interessant wenn ich mein Viech wieder hab


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, ne, Quatsch!



Wenn ich mir für morgen nicht vorgenommen hätte auf die A*** mit dem Bock zu fahren, wäre ich jetzt ganz sicher raus und hät die drei Punkte geholt


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2006)

also ich hab son einfachen kettler golf hometrainer. sauleise das ding und kostet auch net die welt.
darauf kannste dich auch ganz locker kaputt machen ...

ist vor allem katzensicher, da sich da keine großes schwungrad frei dreht wie bei so einem spinning bike. sieht halt optisch net so doll aus und hat auch keinen flaschenhalter aber erfüllt seinen zweck


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2006)

Rollenreifen kost n 20er, dann ist es wohl ziemlich ruhig und es wird auch nicht mehr alles schwarz  (Reifengummiabrieb bei normalen Reifen ist wohl ziemlich hoch)


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten erzähl doch mal was da am Freitag an der Brücke genau los war, der Gerd ist nicht damit rausgerückt. Wieviel Meter gings runter vor der Erdkundestunde? Hast Du dir wehgetan? Bist Du wieder fit?


Im Telegrammstil:
a) keine Pussistellung (hat in Bhf Neu-Isenburg funktioniuert)
b) keine Klickies => kein Halt auf Pedal gehabt => ging nicht weiter nach hinten
c) Die Treppenseite in Eddersheim ist steiler als drüben
  d) Nach der letzten Stufe sah ich in Matrix-Manier, wie die Federbeine tiiiiief eintauchten, während sich selbige scheinbar senkrecht und ungespitz mit dem Rad in den Asphalt krallen wollten. Ich spürte, wie sich mein gesamtes Gewicht langsam über den Lenkergriff abrollte und ich ca. 30 cm vor dem Boden es vorzog, mein Gesicht durch eine seitliche Neigung dem schnell nahenden Asphalt abzuwenden. 
e) Der VDO hat was abbekommen (s.oben)
f) Wenn ich die Elle auf den Tisch abstütze, merk ich was, aber ansonsten alles Roger
Für die anderen sah es wohl a bisserl äkschionmäßiger aus....


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

@Cracy:gut zu wissen, gibts die überall?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Im Telegrammstil:
> a) keine Pussistellung (hat in Bhf Neu-Isenburg funktioniuert)
> b) keine Klickies => kein Halt auf Pedal gehabt => ging nicht weiter nach hinten
> c) Die Treppenseite in Eddersheim ist steiler als drüben
> ...



um wieviel Uhr passierte das?


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn Du in `ner halben Stunde noch draufsitzt, geh` ich mich umziehen!



Klar; kannst herkommen, ich hab auch noch ne Rolle auf Balkon; wenn mer die Dür ufflassee, könne mer uns sogar noch unnerhalde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben mal vor die Tür geschaut. Es donnert, blitzt, Hagelt zwischen den Schneflocken runter und es ist mindestens 20° minus in Neu-Isenburg. Ausserdem liegt die Frau im Bett und sagt ich hab nix zu essen gemacht....
> 
> 
> Da erwartest Du nicht ernsthaft bei dem Wetter?



Das der Main ne Wetterscheide sein kann, O.K..
Aber das ist ja noch dümmeres Zeug als die Wettervorhersage der letztebn beiden Wochen zusammen ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> um wieviel Uhr passierte das?



Wir brauchen wohl doch ne Helmkamera; Du willst es aber genau wissen.
Keine Ahnung, da hatte ich grad besseres zu tuen als auf die Uhrzeit zu gucken  So ca. 22:30 bis 23.00 Uhr vllt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2006)

Uwe: die sollte es überall geben. Ansonsten: wenn das mit dem Ergo nix wird brauch ich ja auch ne Rolle + den Reifen und dann könnt ich dir grad einen mitbestellen und dann mit dem Rad vorbeibringen (da Faltreifen kein Problem) - bringt auch noch Punkte 
Weiß halt nicht wann sich das entscheidet.


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. November 2006)

Hab grad erst so richtig registriert, daß wir bei 13 Pkt. sogar auf dem 3. Platz wären....ohhhh noooooooooooooooooooooo... (winsel)


----------



## saharadesertfox (12. November 2006)

Klasse!!! Da fragt mich doch mein Schwager arachne ob ich Lust hätte an einem virtuellen Teamduell mitzumachen. Klar dachte ich mir, weil ich doch als Langstreckenläufer ohnehin beim Kilometerspiel mitmache und es für mich ein Spaß ist dort virtuell mich im Team zu messen. 

Geplagt von einer Achillessehnenverletzung habe ich mich entschlossen MTB zu fahren. So kaufte ich im Oktober eine gebrauchte Cannonball Freereide Maschine namens Gemini 3000. Ein 18kg-Boliden mit dem man(frau) den Berg hinabrettern kann aber Bergauf fast Rückwärts herunterfällt. Es sei denn man ist Läufer und schiebt das geliebte Bike nach dem Motto Wer sein Fahrrad liebt der schiebt.

Mein Schwager arachne teilte mir dann mit, ich müsste mich im Team AAA Taunusplauscher 2 anmelden. Gesagt getan, denn AAA Taunusplauscher 2 ist ja lediglich die logische R-gänzung zu taunusplauscher1. Nachdem ich mich aber am 3. und 4. und 5. Tag meine Trainingseinheiten eintrug, bemerkte ich die Team-Platzierung 

1.​
fUEL  Crazy-Racer  arkonis schieben die Truppe an, als ob es Sommer wäre. Nur saharadesertfox (hinkt) und rachid (rollt) hinterher.

Das wird ein heißer Herbst (und Winter). Ich freue mich jedenfalls darauf!!!

P.S.: Bitte auf den Titel dieses Threads achten .


----------



## saharadesertfox (12. November 2006)

Klasse!!! Da fragt mich doch mein Schwager arachne ob ich Lust hätte an einem virtuellen Teamduell mitzumachen. Klar dachte ich mir, weil ich doch als Langstreckenläufer ohnehin beim Kilometerspiel mitmache und es für mich ein Spaß ist dort virtuell mich im Team zu messen. 

Geplagt von einer Achillessehnenverletzung, habe ich mich entschlossen MTB zu fahren. So kaufte ich im Oktober eine gebrauchte Cannonball Freereide Maschine namens Gemini 3000. Ein 18kg-Boliden mit dem man(frau) den Berg hinabrettern kann, aber Bergauf fast Rückwärts herunterfällt. Es sei denn man ist Läufer und schiebt das geliebte Bike nach dem Motto Wer sein Fahrrad liebt der schiebt.

Mein Schwager arachne teilte mir dann mit, ich müsste mich im Team AAA Taunusplauscher 2 anmelden. Gesagt getan, denn AAA Taunusplauscher 2 ist ja lediglich die logische R-gänzung zu taunusplauscher1. Nachdem ich mich aber am 3. und 4. und 5. Tag meine Trainingseinheiten eintrug, bemerkte ich die Team-Platzierung 

1.​
fUEL  Crazy-Racer  arkonis schieben die Truppe an, als ob es Sommer wäre. Nur saharadesertfox (hinkt) und rachid (rollt) hinterher.

Das wird ein heißer Herbst (und Winter). Ich freue mich jedenfalls darauf!!!

P.S.: Bitte auf den Titel dieses Threads achten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hab grad erst so richtig registriert, daß wir bei 13 Pkt. sogar auf dem 3. Platz wären....ohhhh noooooooooooooooooooooo... (winsel)



mein Hund hat mich nicht raus gelassen (ist ein großer Hund, der weiß, dass ich morgen wieder fahren will). Bin jetzt auf dem Crosstrainer und hole wenigstens zwei Punkte.


----------



## saharadesertfox (12. November 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Klasse!!!... bemerkte ich die Team-Platzierung
> 
> 1.​
> .



Kann mir jemand diesen doppelten Eintrag löschen. Sonst rutschen wir ab auf Platz 

3.​


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. November 2006)

Na, dann wolle mer mal dafür sorgen, daß wir annenanner bleibe ... acht Bungte sinn im Sack (au weh, au weh) .... 

P.S. wie schnell die zaid vergeie dud beim Glotze...


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2006)

So, hab meine zwei Punkte "alternative Sportart" eingetragen. Der Crosstrainer ist viel anstrengender als Spinning, oder Radfahren; bin jetzt gut durchfeuchtet...


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand diesen doppelten Eintrag löschen. Sonst rutschen wir ab auf Platz
> 
> 3.​



Einige, denen das schon passiert ist, haben den Text des Doppelpostings durch "Doppelposting" ersetzt. Löschen geht wohl nur durch einen Admin.


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. November 2006)

Mir schickt's jetzt auch; 10 min zieh ich ab wg. Wasser holen für mich und Sohn, macht 3 Std und ca. 10 min. Gude Nacht.
(Mei Fra hat vorhin a bissi g'nervt ach gesacht, se weggt misch morsche a Stund späder; wie )
Mit dem annern Saddel ging heud a bissi besser, ach wenn isch glab, uffm Baumstamm geritte zu sei.


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Mir schickt's jetzt auch; 10 min zieh ich ab wg. Wasser holen für mich und Sohn, macht 3 Std und ca. 10 min. Gude Nacht.
> (Mei Fra hat vorhin a bissi g'nervt ach gesacht, se weggt misch morsche a Stund späder; wie )
> Mit dem annern Saddel ging heud a bissi besser, ach wenn isch glab, uffm Baumstamm geritte zu sei.



     
Meine Herren, alle Achtung!!!


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2006)

Die Verrückten kämpfen...


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Verrückten kämpfen...


... und genießen die Aussicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Top Leistung, Ihr seid ja beklobbt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. November 2006)

Ich glaub es einfach nicht. 

Carsten hätte nie gedacht, dass Du wirklich noch so lange auf dem "Wohnzimmerverschnitt" ausharrst. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich die Woche über wieder ein paar Punkte einfahren kann. Heute wird es erst mal nicht gehen, höchstens zwei.  Aber ab morgen dann............., wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## fUEL (13. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Uwe: wieso setzt du dich nicht auch noch auf die Rolle/das Ergometerbike und strampelst ein bisschen?
> 
> btw, an die Experten: In welcher Preisklasse finde ich mich wieder wenn ich ein Ergometerbike möchte das lange hält (haben da schon Erfahrung mit nem günstigen Crosstrainer gemacht) und alles kann was ich gern hätt? (das Daum 8008 TRS 3 hätte schon was, ist mir aber zu teuer)



Hi Sebastian, der Denfeld in Hg hat im Moment so Sonderseiten in der Zeitung mit Ergometern, Rollen usw. Extra für Winterpokaler. 

Wenn Du da was findest kann ich vllt. für Dich noch am Preis was erwirken. 
Guck halt mal 
Ich hab einen Daum 8 i der ist klasse aber wohl nicht nötig.
Gruß Frank


----------



## fUEL (13. November 2006)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man im Augenblick SkiLanglauf machen kann.
Vielleicht kann das der Padres ja mal verraten - wär mal was anderes und man könnte auch mal andere Muskeln trainieren

Gruß Frank


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2006)

Wollte eigentlich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, bin dafür aber `ne Stunde zu spät wach geworden... Habe bei der diesjährigen AOK-Aktion "Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit" den siebten Preis, ein ABUS-Faltschloß, gewonnen!  Wird in acht Tagen feierlich in der Domäne Mechthildshausen übergeben.

Sollte auf der Arbeit nicht Land unter sein, erradele ich heute Mittag/Abend noch ein paar Punkte in Biebrich und Umgebung.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

So, bin mit dem Bike auf der Arbeit, der Hund hat heute morgen noch gepennt.


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man im Augenblick SkiLanglauf machen kann.
> Vielleicht kann das der Padres ja mal verraten - wär mal was anderes und man könnte auch mal andere Muskeln trainieren
> 
> Gruß Frank



Gestern auf dem Crosstrainer war mir die Belastung anderer Muskelgruppen fast schon unangenehm... Du hast aber natürlich Recht! Weiß allerdings auch nicht wo.


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So, bin mit dem Bike auf der Arbeit, der Hund hat heute morgen noch gepennt.


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man im Augenblick SkiLanglauf machen kann.
> Vielleicht kann das der Padres ja mal verraten - wär mal was anderes und man könnte auch mal andere Muskeln trainieren
> 
> Gruß Frank



ich weiß net, ob der padres hier soviel mitliest. er sammelt lieber punkte mit skilanglauf  

soweit mir der kater berichtet hat, ist der padres zur zeit in der rhön (?)unterwegs. aber hunnert pro sicher bin ich da net, vielleicht verwechsle ich jetzt auch was ... nach winter sieht es da nämlich auch noch net wirklich aus  
bitte korrigier mich einer, wenns net stimmt ... thanx

hm, aufm bau is grad nix los. soll ich mich mal aufs rad setzen ?


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich weiß net, ob der padres hier soviel mitliest. er sammelt lieber punkte mit skilanglauf
> 
> soweit mir der kater berichtet hat, ist der padres zur zeit in der rhön (?)unterwegs. aber hunnert pro sicher bin ich da net, vielleicht verwechsle ich jetzt auch was ... nach winter sieht es da nämlich auch noch net wirklich aus
> bitte korrigier mich einer, wenns net stimmt ... thanx
> ...



Nö, nö, guck Dir ma des Wetter an...  

NATÜRLICH, halt die TAUNUS-Fahne hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hm, aufm bau is grad nix los. soll ich mich mal aufs rad setzen ?


TheoretischJa!  Werd ich morgen wieder tun! Praktisch würd ich dir auch mal ´ne Ruhepause empfehlen.


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

der bleede hund ist aber seit seiner niederlage gestern irgendwie größer geworden


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> der bleede hund ist aber seit seiner niederlage gestern irgendwie größer geworden



fahr doch auch mal flach, vielleicht kommt er da noch mit.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> fahr doch auch mal flach, vielleicht kommt er da noch mit.



*Sei endlich ruhig! *
Der Fux, der soll lieber seinen Hund gut füttern, damit er noch größer und mächtiger wird. Fux, Dein Hund will das Du dich um Ihn kümmerst. Lass das arme Viech nicht einfach so links liegen. Der will doch auch was von Dir haben!

Du Tierquäler....


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

ach, eigentlich kann der ja auch mit meinen 3 katzen so lange spielen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Mach das, am besten den ganzen Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mach das, am besten den ganzen Tag!



biken


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

@Cracy: Ich hab nochmal wg. der LED geschaut, hab da noch ne andere gefunden, die hat statt 120 250 Lm und folgende Daten

4700K (Tageslicht)
8,61W
250lm (Lumen)
8,2V Durchlaßspg.
1050mA sprich 1,05A

Preis ist so um die 16Eus Dann fehlt noch Linse (7,26Eus) Kühlkörper (8 Eus) und Konstantssromquelle (muß man mal sehen was die kostet wenn man se selbstbaut)

Ich werd mal eine bestellen


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. November 2006)

@Taunusplauscher

Im Tiefflug durch die Fahrradstraße? Das OLG Karlsruhe hat entschieden 7. November 2006 (Az.: 2 Ss 24/05). Dabei gilt eine generelle Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung von 30 km/h. Für Autofahrer und Radler 

Sowieso. Langsamer fahren bringt mehr Punkte im Winterpokal, denn man ist länger unterwegs bis man am Ziel ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @Taunusplauscher
> 
> Im Tiefflug durch die Fahrradstraße? Das OLG Karlsruhe hat entschieden 7. November 2006 (Az.: 2 Ss 24/05). Dabei gilt eine generelle Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung von 30 km/h. Für Autofahrer und Radler
> 
> Sowieso. Langsamer fahren bringt mehr Punkte im Winterpokal, denn man ist länger unterwegs bis man am Ziel ist.



Das ist ja interessant, aber niemand kann mir sagen bzw. kennt eine Fahrradstraße. Was ist das denn für ne Strasse, woran erkannt man sie und wo gibts sowas?

Gruss vom Luca


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2006)

immer wieder so ein halbgares zeug aus dem deutschen amtsschimmel. dann müßten geeichte fahrradtachos ja auch pflicht sein, genau wie eine institution die das regelmäßig überprüft. ( tüv ) .......


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann müßten geeichte fahrradtachos ja auch pflicht sein, genau wie eine institution die das regelmäßig überprüft. ( tüv ) .......



Da hast Du eigentlich recht. Fahrräder werden allerdings auch nur in der Überschrift erwähnt.


----------



## fUEL (13. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da hast Du eigentlich recht. Fahrräder werden allerdings auch nur in der Überschrift erwähnt.



Lieber lang sam fahren Laß doch die vom Racing deam ihr punkde schnell machen. Wir geniessen das Biken einfach lääääääännnnggggeeerrrrr und haben dann ausser dem Schnupfen noch ein paar punkte mehr.

Donnerstag soll mega Wetter sein Kure Hosen sind bei 18 Grad angesagt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Sebastian, der Denfeld in Hg hat im Moment so Sonderseiten in der Zeitung mit Ergometern, Rollen usw. Extra für Winterpokaler.


In welcher Zeitung? Komme ich übers Netz an diese Sonderseiten ran?


fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn Du da was findest kann ich vllt. für Dich noch am Preis was erwirken.
> Guck halt mal


das wäre natürlich Top 


fUEL schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Daum 8 i der ist klasse aber wohl nicht nötig.
> Gruß Frank


Dacht ichs mir doch das du da auch was gutes hast


----------



## fUEL (13. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> In welcher Zeitung? Komme ich übers Netz an diese Sonderseiten ran?
> 
> das wäre natürlich Top
> 
> Dacht ichs mir doch das du da auch was gutes hast



Probiers mal über die Homepage oder über Zeg, die Einkaufsgenossenschaft(zum Einkauf gezwungen )das ist glaub ich der schnellste Weg ansonsten hat der Denfeld ab Dienstag wieder geöffnet. Di - Sa ab 930

Gruß Frank


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2006)

@Lucafabian:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2006)

mehr als die 6 wollten es bei dem Wetter und hunger einfach nicht werden  Hatte mir 8 mit dem Bike und noch 2 mitm Crosstrainer vorgenommen. Crosstrainer steht aber im Keller unter der Treppe, so das man ihn nicht benutzen kann und alleine bekomme ich das Teil nie im Leben die Treppe hoch. So ein Mist. 
Hoffentlich klappt das morgen besser.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Bei mir wars auch einer weniger als vorgenommen..


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2006)

Ich finds doof das es für die Alternativen nur max. (und mind.) 2P gibt...
Wo ist denn da der Ansporn den Crosstrainer ausm Keller die Treppe hoch zu holen?
Am 25. gehts Canyon zu Canyon - hoffentlich brauchen die dann nicht allzulange dadefür. Mit dem HT mit der fastStarrgabel und den Felgenschmirglern macht es bei dem Sauwetter noch weniger Spass.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2006)

Mal was anderes: mich hat da einer angeschrieben wegen BK weil ihm meine Bilder so gut gefallen haben. Er würd gern wissen wo diese Trails sind damit er da auch mal hinfahrn kann.
Wie siehtsn damit aus? Kann ich dem ne Karte (die ich dann auch noch bräuchte) schicken oder sind das unsere Trails?


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich finds doof das es für die Alternativen nur max. (und mind.) 2P gibt...
> Wo ist denn da der Ansporn den Crosstrainer ausm Keller die Treppe hoch zu holen?
> Am 25. gehts Canyon zu Canyon - hoffentlich brauchen die dann nicht allzulange dadefür. Mit dem HT mit der fastStarrgabel und den Felgenschmirglern macht es bei dem Sauwetter noch weniger Spass.


Bei mir steht er in der guten Stube. Ich fand es gestern aber trotzdem ziemlich ungewohnt und hart...  


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: mich hat da einer angeschrieben wegen BK weil ihm meine Bilder so gut gefallen haben. Er würd gern wissen wo diese Trails sind damit er da auch mal hinfahrn kann.
> Wie siehtsn damit aus? Kann ich dem ne Karte (die ich dann auch noch bräuchte) schicken oder sind das unsere Trails?


Mich hat auch einer angeschrieben, wahrscheinlich der gleiche. Ist aber schon ein paar Tage her. Laß uns mal PNnen und vergleichen. Es sind natürlich nicht unsere Trails. Unser Guide vom ersten Mal, präsi, möchte bei Verbreitung nur als Autor genannt werden! Ich wollte demjenigen den Link zum Roadbook der Beinharten schicken.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2006)

Denke das könnte ganz interessant sein wenn wir das nächste mal nach BK fahren
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3180420&postcount=3420


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2006)

> Ich finds doof das es für die Alternativen nur max. (und mind.) 2P gibt...



find ich auch total banane, zumal ich mir für zwei punkte durch laufen schon richtig den herzbennel aus dem leib renne während weranders für 15min walken/nordic walken diesselben punkte bekommt. that's life.


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So, bin mit dem Bike auf der Arbeit, der Hund hat heute morgen noch gepennt.


Wie hast Du Dich nur auf dem Rad halten können 

Nach den -20° muß es doch bei dem Regen verdammt glatt bei Dir gewesen sein  Ich hoffe, Du bist wohlversehrt an- und zurückgekommen; nicht das Du Dir noch was antust und ausfällst....


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> find ich auch total banane, zumal ich mir für zwei punkte durch laufen schon richtig den herzbennel aus dem leib renne während weranders für 15min walken/nordic walken diesselben punkte bekommt. that's life.



Für alternative Sportarten gilt ne mindestbetätigungsdauer von 30Min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wie hast Du Dich nur auf dem Rad halten können
> 
> Nach den -20° muß es doch bei dem Regen verdammt glatt bei Dir gewesen sein  Ich hoffe, Du bist wohlversehrt an- und zurückgekommen; nicht das Du Dir noch was antust und ausfällst....



Die Wetterlage hat sich in den frühen Morgestunden gravierend verändert. Bei 6° und leichtem Niesel war der ganze Rotz nach ner 1/2 Stunde weggetaut


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Für alternative Sportarten gilt ne mindestbetätigungsdauer von 30Min.



ok, das relativiert die sache dann. dann gehe ich fortan joggen und mache unterwegs kniebeugen (iss eh vor der arbeit, somit dunkel und mich sieht keiner) und dann gilts als alternative sportart.


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2006)

wer kommt am donnerstag in den gimbacher hof zum gimbi teller essen?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

@Maggo:Trotzdem stimmt da was nicht

2 Einheiten a 30 min, sprich eine Morgens und eine Mittags
ergeben für Walking 4 pkt

1 std. joggen gibt nur 3 Punkte


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer kommt am donnerstag in den gimbacher hof zum gimbi teller essen?



Warte mal ich ruf mal ins Wohnzimmer


*Geli, darf ich Do. zum Treffen?*

aus Wohnzimmer: denk dran das ich Do Schwimmen hab
die Frau kommt erst kurz nach 8 vom Schwimmen zurück....
(zählen eigentlich die Einheiten meiner Frau auch, ist ja genauso belasten für die Familie wie meine)

.... evtl. dann aber erst so um 20:45


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2006)

> 2 Einheiten a 30 min, sprich eine Morgens und eine Mittags
> ergeben für Walking 4 pkt



also doch radfahren, dass sieht wesentlich weniger bescheuert aus, verbrennt doppelt soviel kalorien und vorallem macht hundertmal mehr spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)




----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

, tschuldigung, das sind noch nachwehen von der Antwort die ich der Katz geschrieben hab.Da gings ums kommen wo wann und wie

 also ich komm ja am liebsten um viertel vor neun




Ähm, tja....


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also ich komm ja am liebsten um viertel vor neun



na dann is es ja gleich wieder soweit


----------



## caroka (13. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer kommt am donnerstag in den gimbacher hof zum gimbi teller essen?



 Iss ja auch das letzte Mal in dem Jahr. Und so einen Gimbiteller habe ich mir verdient und ein Bierchen und ein Nachtisch und ein Kaffee und........
Außerdem sieht man sich da mal zum Plauschen ohne in die Tasten hauen zu müssen. 
So, jetzt versuche ich nochmal zwei Punkte zu holen.


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2006)

viel erfolg, ich hab heut meinen hoffentlich verdienten ruhetag und mach mich jetzt über was essbares her.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Also eben wirds ja schon komisch beim Winterpokal, wo kommen die denn her die jetzt ganz vorne sind? Heute nacht um 0:50 war nichts von Ihnen zu sehen und jatzt führn sie mit nicht wenig vorsprung. Diehaben aber heute auch nicht s aussergewöhnliches geleistet wenn man in den letzten Einträgen schaut. Bei den Einträgen müßte stehen von wann sie sind!


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

luca, luca, luca ...

gib alles, gleich is es soweit


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Bei den ersten könnte man auf Urlaub schließen. Biken in Sardinien usw.

Aber es amcht mich trozdem konfus...


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

und, wie wars ?  ich glaub, der winterpokal hat ihn rausgebracht ...

zumindest bei den melibokusbikern kannst du davon ausgehen, dass alles korrekt ist.
willkommen in der harten realität des winterpokal, wo man eben auch einheiten noch ein paar wochen lang nachtragen kann ...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> luca, luca, luca ...
> 
> gib alles, gleich is es soweit



  bei mir geht die Uhr falsch, ist schon alles vorbei  


aber gur wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> und, wie wars ?  ich glaub, der winterpokal hat ihn rausgebracht ...
> 
> zumindest bei den melibokusbikern kannst du davon ausgehen, dass alles korrekt ist.
> willkommen in der harten realität des winterpokal, wo man eben auch einheiten noch ein paar wochen lang nachtragen kann ...



Ich hab noch viel zu lernen!


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

ich war im letzten jahr auch noch ein paar wochen in den top 50 und dann ging alles ganz schnell  
wenn du es am ende unter die besten 100 schaffst, biste schon echt gut dabei


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Ich glaub heute zerplatzen im unserm Team ein paar Träume, Schade.


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

laß sie erst mal träumen ...

wenn sie morgen erwachen, wird es hart für sie ...

frank kommt damit klar, aber um euren jungspund mach ich mir sorgen. kümmert euch um ihn, fangt ihn auf !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2006)

Was soll das denn heißen? Ich habe mich längst damit abgefunden das ich nicht unter den besten drei sein werde - das macht mir gar nix solange wenigstens unser Team darunter ist


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> laß sie erst mal träumen ...
> 
> wenn sie morgen erwachen, wird es hart für sie ...
> 
> frank kommt damit klar, aber um euren jungspund mach ich mir sorgen. kümmert euch um ihn, fangt ihn auf !



Na ja, wenn ich so die Antwort vom ihm lese, hast Du vielleicht recht


Dein neuer Avatar ist


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

oh gott, es fängt schon an ...

ach wär er doch im bett geblieben ...


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dein neuer Avatar ist



wo der google doch son süßen wolf gefunden hat, mußte ich auch mal ein füxlein für mich suchen gehen ...


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

de crazy is weg, es wird em doch nix passiert sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2006)

wasn hier los. War im Canyon Forum...
mir ist die Platzierung egal. Das ich gegen so ganz arme (oder ganz reiche) keine Chance bei einem Zeit-punktesystem habe ist mir klar. 
Aber nimm mir nur die ganze Motivation - dann werd ich über den Winter dick und noch fauler und kann nach dem Winter nicht mehr mit euch radeln gehn ... wenn dir das lieber ist


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Der ist bestimmt aufs Bike gesprungen und macht noch ein paar Punkte 


Wir als TP2 Team hatten auch das Ziel weigstens vor den IBCler zu sein. Das kann man ja weiterhin im Auge behalten. Wobei ich ich gestzte Ziele nur sehr ungern nicht erreiche  ich brauch doch trost 


Meinst Du ein Platz unter den ersten 10 ist fürs Team erreichbar, oder muß man in den nächsten Wochen noch mit weiteren Nachzüglern rechnen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2006)

der Fux ist weg, der Fux ist weg ...
ihm wird doch nix passiert sein?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wasn hier los. War im Canyon Forum...
> mir ist die Platzierung egal. Das ich gegen so ganz arme (oder ganz reiche) keine Chance bei einem Zeit-punktesystem habe ist mir klar.
> Aber nimm mir nur die ganze Motivation - dann werd ich über den Winter dick und noch fauler und kann nach dem Winter nicht mehr mit euch radeln gehn ... wenn dir das lieber ist



Da spricht der Frust, steh auf und kämpf, las Dich nicht so hängen.
Das ganze Leben das Du noch vor Dir hast besteht aus hinfallen und aufstehen!

Also zeigs Ihnen, rauf aufs Rad, und ne Strecke fahren wos 50km geradeausgeht dann absteigen den Bock umdrehen und zurück.
Du packst das, ich hab viel Geld auf dich gewettet, zeig was Du kannst. Entäusch uns nicht. 

Wir wären wirklich traurig wenn Du im nächsten Jahr wg. Fettleibigkeit ausscheiden müßtest.

Herzliche Grüße vom Luca


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2006)

Komischer Kerl der Montags 7std Zeit zum trainieren hat 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/entries/35061


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2006)

Hey, wenn du so viel Geld gewettet hast, dann kannst du ja noch sammeln gehen, schenkst mir nen vernünftigen Ergo auf dem einem der Ar*** nicht wehtut und dann tret ich dir 100Punkte die Woche.
Das Wetter ist einfach nix für meine Klamotten. Nach den 90mins im Nieselregen bei 8°C vorhin war ich trotz Schutzblechen total eingesaut, durchgefrohren und nass!? Wo soll denn da die Motivation für ne 5std Tour nach Feierabend herkommen?

Morgen muss ich zum Zahnarzt, da wirds wohl auch nix werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Caro hat uns nen Platz nach vorne gebracht, sie war wohl in der Muckibude

Gut gemacht


@Cracy: Na ja , Ähmm, soviel wars dann auch nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (13. November 2006)

Ich werd mich jetzt ausklinken

Hoffentlich gibt morgen keine allzu negativen Überraschungen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2006)

Wenn da noch mehr so Leute nachtragen die viel Urlaub hatten...dann wirds wohl böse enden.


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

bin doch da, hab nur mal kurz meinen hund aufm sofa vorm tv besucht  

"steht auf, wenn ihr plauscher seid, steht auf ... "


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

ich bin heut anscheinend der einzige bei uns, der gepunktet hat 

na ja, vielleicht tragen die anderen 4 ja noch ordentlich was nach  
ist ja gerad "in"


----------



## arkonis (13. November 2006)

ja toll  fahren bei Sonnenschein und 20 ° zum biken und belegen dann den 1. Platz im Winterpokal.
Hat jemand eine connenction wie wir nach Skandinavien kommen


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

oh je, jetzt sind fast alle plauscher da  

das gibt ne unruhige nacht


----------



## arkonis (13. November 2006)

aber im Taunusranking immer noch oben  die Kölner sind hinter uns


----------



## fUEL (13. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der ist bestimmt aufs Bike gesprungen und macht noch ein paar Punkte
> 
> 
> Wir als TP2 Team hatten auch das Ziel weigstens vor den IBCler zu sein. Das kann man ja weiterhin im Auge behalten. Wobei ich ich gestzte Ziele nur sehr ungern nicht erreiche  ich brauch doch trost
> ...



Lieber Uwe, ich weiß nicht wieso Du Dich zu dem TP Team 2 zählst, Du bist im Elite 1 Team, auch wenn Dein Team nicht ganz vorne auf dem Ersten Platz steht.

Team Tp 2 versucht mal diese Woche unter den ersten 10 zu bleiben - das sehe ich als evtl realistisch an. 

Glaube wir sind zu offen, denn auch wir können ja in Zukunft die Punkte nachtragen.
Fang gleich heute damit an. - Sind nur wenige heut awend  - aber die tach ich auch erst ein, wenn ich so 100 beisammen ab; ( Am Freitag ,oder so ?!)


Gruß Frank


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2006)

Eintragemäßig geht gerade wirklich die Wutz ab. TP1 war vor meinen heutigen acht Punkten auf Platz acht und danach auch... 

Bin heute Mittag eine ganz kleine und heute Abend eine erweiterte Runde gefahren. Dabei hat es dann zwar immer mehr angefangen mild zu nieseln, will aber angesichts eurer Wochenend-Hageltouren mich nicht beschweren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (13. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ja toll  fahren bei Sonnenschein und 20 ° zum biken und belegen dann den 1. Platz im Winterpokal.
> Hat jemand eine connenction wie wir nach Skandinavien kommen



Das ist der Fairplayaward Wp 06 für Arkonis

Lieber in Ehre 1200p in Hammerfest als 4000 aus Malle mitgebracht. 
Alles Beschiss!?????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

wartet erst mal ab, bis die alle im frühjahr zu ihren trainingslagern auf malle aufbrechen ...

... oder der spanier in spanien seine ersatzteile bekommen hat


----------



## fUEL (13. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> wartet erst mal ab, bis die alle im frühjahr zu ihren trainingslagern auf malle aufbrechen ...
> 
> ... oder der spanier in spanien seine ersatzteile bekommen hat



Also so richtig und im Ernst: 
Wahrhaft sind wir Euch ja in Freundschaft verbunden  deshalb gewinnen die 3 Taunusteams auch den Winterpokal der Herzen. 
Das ist wie beim Fußball - auch der 3. kriegt die Sympatie..............und wenn wir fair im kalten Taunus biken, ist das schon härter wie bei den Weicheiern von der Bergstraße, oder aus dem Großstadtdschungel wo es wg der Abgase schon 8 Grad wärmer ist, oder aus dem wärmsten Eck, dem Breisgau.
Also ich denke: Wir geben unser Bestes, und das für unsere Form, unser Nachwintergewicht, unsere Käsekuchenplatzlasskapazität und damit die Eier noch oval bleiben; lassen wir die Kirche im Dorf. Auch wenn es später heißt: Schwach angefangen und Stark nachgelassen.........
So waren wir im kalten und nassen Deutschland und haben unsere Punkte fair gemacht. 

Übrigens fahre ich gerne mit weiteren Tauniden  am warmen Donnerstag(nicht falsch verstehen- bin hertero). könnte sein,daß ihr Euer Schnitzel schon unten  habt, wenn mein Wasser geliefert wird, aber zu viele Punkte können auch wir nicht verschenken an die 
ImAuslandPunkteeinfahrer. 

So, jetzt geht es mir wieder gut. PahP   AA H


----------



## fUEL (13. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> wartet erst mal ab, bis die alle im frühjahr zu ihren trainingslagern auf malle aufbrechen ...
> 
> ... oder der spanier in spanien seine ersatzteile bekommen hat



Hätt ich doch mal früher george w. um ein handelsembargo gg. Spanien ersucht., so unter bikern............aber jetzt darf der ja nur noch den Feudel im Keller hole.........


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also so richtig und im Ernst:
> Wahrhaft sind wir Euch ja in Freundschaft verbunden  deshalb gewinnen die 3 Taunusteams auch den Winterpokal der Herzen.
> Das ist wie beim Fußball - auch der 3. kriegt die Sympatie..............und wenn wir fair im kalten Taunus biken, ist das schon härter wie bei den Weicheiern von der Bergstraße, oder aus dem Großstadtdschungel wo es wg der Abgase schon 8 Grad wärmer ist, oder aus dem wärmsten Eck, dem Breisgau.
> Also ich denke: Wir geben unser Bestes, und das für unsere Form, unser Nachwintergewicht, unsere Käsekuchenplatzlasskapazität und damit die Eier noch oval bleiben; lassen wir die Kirche im Dorf. Auch wenn es später heißt: Schwach angefangen und Stark nachgelassen.........
> ...



Oje, wenn ich das lese, müßte ich meine heutigen Punkte als Rheingau-Punkte kennzeichnen und dürfte meine in Kürze kommende La Palma Woche gar nicht zählen...


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje, wenn ich das lese, müßte ich meine heutigen Punkte als Rheingau-Punkte kennzeichnen und dürfte meine in Kürze kommende La Palma Woche gar nicht zählen...



guck mal einer an, wieder ein echter taunide weniger


----------



## fUEL (13. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> guck mal einer an, wieder ein echter taunide weniger



Nja Euer Padres rhöide mit Loipen ist auch nur ein Papiertaunide, somit ist ein wenig nicht Taunidesein immer noch mehr als fair


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Komischer Kerl der Montags 7std Zeit zum trainieren hat
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/entries/35061


Ich kenn da so einen, der ist am Freitag sogar noch mehr gefahren...  

Konnte heute dank Maloche auch nicht punkten und morgen wirds terminlich auch etwas eng. Denke aber, daß ich morgen schon den einen oder anderen Punkt für die VTT (Vereinigte Taunus Teams  ) einfahren kann. Dabei ist mir das Wetter dann relativ Wurst. Die Regenfahrt am Sonntag war echt spaßig!  Werd aber auf jeden Fall etwas flacher unterwegs sein. Einmal die Woche muß man halt mindestens mal langweilige Flachgrundlage schrubben.   Dann komm ich mal wieder in mein altes Revier an den Main runter.


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nja Euer Padres rhöide mit Loipen ist auch nur ein Papiertaunide, somit ist ein wenig nicht Taunidesein immer noch mehr als fair



der fährt aber wenigstens im kalten (winter = kalt , zumindest bei uns  )und schaukelt sich nicht die eier bei 20°C und sonnenschein irgendwo am/im mittelmeer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (13. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich kenn da so einen, der ist am Freitag sogar noch mehr gefahren...
> 
> Konnte heute dank Maloche auch nicht punkten und morgen wirds terminlich auch etwas eng. Denke aber, daß ich morgen schon den einen oder anderen Punkt für die VTT (Vereinigte Taunus Teams  ) einfahren kann. Dabei ist mir das Wetter dann relativ Wurst. Die Regenfahrt am Sonntag war echt spaßig!  Werd aber auf jeden Fall etwas flacher unterwegs sein. Einmal die Woche muß man halt mindestens mal langweilige Flachgrundlage schrubben.   Dann komm ich mal wieder in mein altes Revier an den Main runter.



Noch flacher als am Sonntag? Hab lauter Versautes Zeug, weil mein Rucksack den Archaischen Bedingungen nicht standgehalten hat. 
First Aid set schrott
Flicken etc Schrott
Tool verrostet

Die Sauna  apre biking hat mich gerettet


----------



## fUEL (13. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> der fährt aber wenigstens im kalten (winter = kalt , zumindest bei uns  )und schaukelt sich nicht die eier bei 20°C und sonnenschein irgendwo am/im mittelmeer ...



Hat der die Schneekanone im Rucksack?????????????


----------



## fUEL (13. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> der fährt aber wenigstens im kalten (winter = kalt , zumindest bei uns  )und schaukelt sich nicht die eier bei 20°C und sonnenschein irgendwo am/im mittelmeer ...




Gud nacht dann .......::::::::::::::::.....


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. November 2006)

so, bin da.


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> so, bin da.



aha!


----------



## caroka (14. November 2006)

Morgens 7:20 im Fred und keiner da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. November 2006)

aaahh, verpasst, ich war gerade duschen und hau jetzt ab auf die a*****.


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgens 7:20 im Fred und keiner da. :cofused:



urlaub  

so langsam gewöhn ich mich an länger pennen


----------



## caroka (14. November 2006)

Ich bin ganz platt von dem bischen Krafttrainig gestern. War wohl zu ungewohnt. Ich muss mich jetzt auch mal aufraffen. Und los geht's............


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz platt von dem bischen Krafttrainig gestern. War wohl zu ungewohnt. Ich muss mich jetzt auch mal aufraffen. Und los geht's............



mach mal lieber ne pause


----------



## caroka (14. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> mach mal lieber ne pause



Das hättest Du gerne, he.......

Ich komme erst noch.....und nicht nur um 20:45 ........ganz groß raus. 
OK, ich geb es zu .....ich habe ein biiiiisssschen übertrieben.


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich komme erst noch.....und nicht nur um 20:45 ....



wieder typisch frau, erst später aber dafür öfter


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> so, bin da.


Du warst zu spät und hast auch nicht Bad Kreuznach gesagt!

@all: Alpha ist ein Bad Kreuznach insider. Der kann uns sicherlich noch ein paar schöne Tips geben. Cracy hat ihn aufgetan...wenn er sich meldet sollten wir ihn ausquetschen.


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2006)

moin lugga,

gut geschlafen? biste mitm rad auf der arbeit???


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Lieber Uwe, ich weiß nicht wieso Du Dich zu dem TP Team 2 zählst, Du bist im Elite 1 Team, auch wenn Dein Team nicht ganz vorne auf dem Ersten Platz steht.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Der Fehlerteufel hat zugeschlagen, bei meinem Avatar darf er das aber auch manchmal  

Natürlich hab ich das TP1 Team gemeint!

Ich bitte hiermit die Mitglieder des TP2 Teams auf den Knien um Entschuldigung, wie konnte sowas nur passieren?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin lugga,
> 
> gut geschlafen? biste mitm rad auf der arbeit???



Na klar 3 Punkte hab ich schon erstrampelt! Ich trag aber gleich ein, sammel bis ich hundert hab dauert mir zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. November 2006)

dann bist du sozusagen mit deinem hund gassi gegangen.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann bist du sozusagen mit deinem hund gassi gegangen.




Nee, mein Hund geht nicht mit mir Gassi. Der liegt nur mit mir zusammen auf dem Sofa oder alleine und ruft mich wenn er mich sieht!


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2006)

vielleicht sollte man seinen hund ans bike binden, wenn der so ne sehnsucht nach einem hat.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

Das bringt nix, hagb ich schon probiert. Der faule Sack läßt sich die ganze Zeit ziehen und dann geht das treten doppelt so schwer.

Erschießen sollte man Ihn, aber welche Munition wirkt bei so nem Hund?


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2006)

die optimale munition sind winterpokalpunkte. ( kurz:wpp ) leider klappts mit denen auch nicht immer, manchmal haben die ladehemmung oft ausgelöst durch zuviel nässe, dunkelheit, fehlende kollegen die mitschießen oder zuviel a*****. wenn ich allerdings höhre, dass es am donnerstag schön werden soll......


----------



## arkonis (14. November 2006)

ich habe zwei Katzen, vielleicht klappt das mit dem Gassigehen auch bei Katzen


----------



## arkonis (14. November 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Klasse!!! Da fragt mich doch mein Schwager arachne ob ich Lust hätte an einem virtuellen Teamduell mitzumachen. Klar dachte ich mir, weil ich doch als Langstreckenläufer ohnehin beim Kilometerspiel mitmache und es für mich ein Spaß ist dort virtuell mich im Team zu messen.
> 
> Geplagt von einer Achillessehnenverletzung, habe ich mich entschlossen MTB zu fahren. So kaufte ich im Oktober eine gebrauchte Cannonball Freereide Maschine namens Gemini 3000. Ein 18kg-Boliden mit dem man(frau) den Berg hinabrettern kann, aber Bergauf fast Rückwärts herunterfällt. Es sei denn man ist Läufer und schiebt das geliebte Bike nach dem Motto Wer sein Fahrrad liebt der schiebt.
> 
> ...




 so kommt man zu nie geahnter Berühmtheit, wenn wir wieder auf den 1. Platz stehen schlage ich vor einen LMB Eintrag zu machen wo wir Autogramme an unsere Fans verteilen  
wo findet eigendlich die Siegerehrung statt


----------



## Bergwelle (14. November 2006)

Jetzt schreibe ich auch mal wieder etwas !

Der Wiesbadener Kurier berichtet über die aggressiven Biker im Taunus:

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/rhein-main/objekt.php3?artikel_id=2598697

Jetzt bin ich enttäuscht .... bisher war ich der Meinung hier nur nette Milchtrinker zu treffen.  Macht Euch der WP etwa zu rücksichtslosen Bikern ?


----------



## fUEL (14. November 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Jetzt schreibe ich auch mal wieder etwas !
> 
> Der Wiesbadener Kurier berichtet über die aggressiven Biker im Taunus:
> 
> ...



Zu dem Artikel kann man nur sagen: Würde dieser selbsternannte Tugendwächter seine Töle anleinen könnte die auch nicht aus lauter Angst vor seinem schreiender Herrchen in den Wald laufen.

So langsam reicht es mir-mein Fahrrad und ich haben das gleiche Recht den Wald zu benutzen wie der Kackende und pissende Hund mit seinem Herrchen.

Das iss bestimmt der Typ der vor 4 Wochen auch am Marmorstein war zum Pilze sammeln und Rehe aufschrecken und Biker anschreien.

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. November 2006)

mal wieder netter diskussionsstoff für donnerstag abend  

bin ich betriebsblind oder warum erlebe ich solche situationen im dicht besiedelten taunus fast nie  
würde ja zu gerne mal dieses "bösen" biker treffen. müssen ja laut artikel fast alle biker so sein   ich kenn nicht einen   und ich kenne ziemlich viele mittlerweile ...

die feste strecke für die taunustrails ist ja ganz schön und gut, wird aber wohl kaum jemanden von feldberg und co. fernhalten ...
wie blauäugig sind die denn alle ?


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2006)

Dieser Artikel deckt sich weder mit meinen Erfahrungen, noch zeigt er praxistaugliche Auswege aus der vom Redakteur erkannten Misere. Er ist einfach nur polarisierend. Das Dumme ist nur die Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit solcher Artikel. Als ich mich mal mit einer Kollegin über das Thema unterhielt, war sie, ohne eigene Erfahrungen, auch davon überzeugt, dass Biker Rüpel sind.


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Jetzt schreibe ich auch mal wieder etwas !
> 
> Der Wiesbadener Kurier berichtet über die aggressiven Biker im Taunus:
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Dich jetzt gerade in die Finger bekäme, würde ich Dich erst mal schütteln! Wie kannst Du uns brave Milchtütenfans nur als agressiv/rücksichtslos verdächtigen???


----------



## arkonis (14. November 2006)

seltsam das sich der Förster hinter dieser Argumentation stellt, der Artikel im Sommer war noch eine ganze Nummer schärfer, ich habe den Verdacht das sich das Forstamt von den Kosten der Wegepflege bis zu einem Minimum befreien möchte und hierbei eine Gruppe der Waldnutzer bewußt diffamiert.
Der Johannes Weinkauff hat meiner Meinung nach auch eine unglückliche formulierung angewendet, leider steht nur ein kurzes Zitat in dem Artikel.


----------



## caroka (14. November 2006)

@ Fux 

Du musst immer das letzte Wort haben.......



@ Bergwelle und alle Biker

Wenn ich so etwas lese, werde ich richtig wütend. Schade, dass alle Biker über einen Kamm gescheert werden. Ich kenne nämlich auch nur friedliche Biker und Spaziergänger.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

Der Artikel ist doch Bla, Bla, Bla...
Herr Heitmann soll dochmal ein paar Fotos machen von den Schlägereien die tägl. vorkommen, ich hab noch keine gesehen. 
Der ganze Artikel ist einfach lächerlich, nicht weiter als Stimmungsmache. 

Vielleicht sollten die MTBler im Gegenzug auch mal ne Artikel veröffentlichen in dem von Drähten die über Wege gespannt werden, Nagelbrettern, MTB Fallen usw. die Rede ist. Schade nur das das ganze am Ende nicht zum eigentlich angestrebten Ziel, nämlich das Biker, Wanderer und Jogger gemeinsam friedlich den Wald nutzen, führt. 

Es sollte mal jemand ausrechnen wie viel Geld die Biker in Ihren Sport, inkl. Pausen am Fuchstanz, investieren zum Vergleich dazu wieviel die Wanderer ausgeben. Sollte der Betrag für die MTBler viel sein, haben wir ein Argument das auch von unseren Politikern akzeptiert wird.

Geld, und nur Geld, regiert die Welt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @ Fux
> Du musst immer das letzte Wort haben.......



stimmt doch gar nicht


----------



## Bergwelle (14. November 2006)

@ Arachne & caroka:

Kaum schreibe ich wieder mal etwas und schon trete ich bei Euch wieder ins Fettnäpfchen.  
Mich bitte nicht schütteln und auch nicht auf mich wütend sein !!! ... Ich habe doch gerade Milch getrunken.  
Für den Inhalt beim Wi-Kurier bin ich nicht verantwortlich.

@all:

Die Bildzeitung hätte viel sachlicher über das Thema geschrieben und auch noch ein schönes Milchtütenfoto hinzugefügt. 

Mein Tipp: Nehmt diesen Unsinn nicht persönlich !!! .... Es ist doch nur ein schlechter Versuch vom Wi-Kurier die Auflage zu erhöhen.


----------



## caroka (14. November 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> @ Arachne & caroka:
> 
> Kaum schreibe ich wieder mal etwas und schon trete ich bei Euch wieder ins Fettnäpfchen.
> Mich bitte nicht schütteln und auch nicht auf mich wütend sein !!! ... Ich habe doch gerade Milch getrunken.
> ...



Nicht *Du* bist bei uns, ich denke das ist auch in Arachnes Sinn, ins Fettnäpfchen getreten, sondern Herr Heitmann und Konsorten. Ist doch OK, wenn Du auf solch einen Artikel oder besser Hetzerei aufmerksam machst. 
Für mich gehörst Du mit zu den netten, freundlichen MTB' lern.


----------



## Bergwelle (14. November 2006)

@ caroka: DANKE  

@all: Falls Euch hier alles zu viel wird, dann empfehle ich den folgenden Link: 

http://www.xcn.de/

Vielleicht treffen wir uns an der frischen Luft wieder


----------



## caroka (14. November 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> @ caroka: DANKE


 gerne



Bergwelle schrieb:


> @all: Falls Euch hier alles zu viel wird, dann empfehle ich den folgenden Link:
> 
> http://www.xcn.de/
> 
> Vielleicht treffen wir uns an der frischen Luft wieder


  Spitze!

OK, sollte es um 15:00 Uhr nicht sinnflutartig regnen, mache ich 'ne kleine Tour. Ich muss mein Bike einweichen, um es dann sauber machen zu können. Es braucht nach der letzten Taunustour in Schnee und Hagel dringend etwas , sprich Öl. Ich schau um 15:00 Uhr nochmal rein, vllt. fährt ja jemand mit. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## SaTiZ (14. November 2006)

ich hab so etwas auch noch nicht erlebt. Ist vielleicht auch besser so.
Ich werde mal meine Bekannte im Kreistag dazu befragen, vielleicht höre ich ja mal etwas aus erster Hand.



> "Unser Schäferhund-Mischling, den wir mit viel Mühe erzogen haben, flüchtet aufgrund der Konflikterfahrung, die wir mit Mountainbikern hatten, in Panik und völlig verstört in den Wald, sobald er einen Fahrradfahrer erblickt."



Dachte im Taunus ist Leinenzwang, schleift der sein Herrchen dann hinterher?


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2006)

leider wird bei solchartigen öffentlichen diskussionen IMMER das ansehen der biker leiden. viele dieser engstirnigen ignoranten hängen sich ja schon alleine an der tatsache auf, dass wir zum großen teil keine klingel haben. beispiel:

ich fahre vom windeck richtung fuchstanz auf der kleinen spur neben dem hauptweg. vor mir ein mann mittleren alters, der auf diesem trail seinen hund spazieren führt. ich fahre also langsam, wie auch sonst an und mache ihn freundlich auf mich aufmerksam. er dreht sich rum und rastet unvermittelt aus, wirft mir vierhundertmillionen kraftausdrücke an den helm und droht den hund loszulassen.......sicher auch ein einzelfall, genau wie der mit der schlägerei. dass das stattgefunden hat kann tatsächlich  sein, das waren dann sicher irgendwelche halbstarken idioten, die niemand anderen ausser sich und ihre eigenen belange interessiert. aber leider schreibt keiner drüber.
iss ja nix neues, aber wenn man sich mit sich und seiner umwelt verträglich arrangiert, muss sowas auch nicht  passieren. ich komme jedenfalls für meine bedürfnisse viel zu selten aufs rad um mich dann mit irgendwelchen schwachmaten anzulegen, die meinen sie hätten den wald gepachtet. vielleicht ist an der stelle auch jemand von der DIMB gefragt die öffentlichkeitsarbeit etwas mehr auszuweiten, leider machen die das ja auch nicht hauptberuflich. mal schauen, was der daniel schreibt, der ließt hier ja auch fleissig mit.


----------



## arkonis (14. November 2006)

es kann auch nicht sein so einen gestörten Hund im Strassenverkehr herumlaufen zu lassen.
Was passiert wenn ein Radfahrer mal zufällig an dem Hund vorbeifährt, springt der dann vor das nächste Auto und gefärdet die Verkehrsteinehmer  ich bin dafür den Hund einschläfern zu lassen


----------



## fUEL (14. November 2006)

SaTiZ schrieb:


> ich hab so etwas auch noch nicht erlebt. Ist vielleicht auch besser so.
> Ich werde mal meine Bekannte im Kreistag dazu befragen, vielleicht höre ich ja mal etwas aus erster Hand.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke auch, daß eine Ghettoisierung der Mountainbiker und die Hetzkampagnen, die gegen eine erwiesenermassen überdurchschnittlich gebildete und mit hohem sozialen Ansehen
( lt. statistischer Erhebung gehört der Durchschnittsbiker zur oberen Mittelschicht ) 
versehene Gruppierung in der Gesellschaft, doch sehr stark an die deutsche jüngere Geschichte erinnert.

Eine rechtsextreme Gesinnung manch eines Wanderers und der Ruf nach einer "Starken Hand" läßt tief in die Deutsche Wandererseele Blicken.

Auch wenn bei manch einem der Arm wg des Spazierstockes nach unten zeigt.

Diejenigen, die vor ca 4 Wochen am Marmorstein dabei waren können sich sicher genau erinnern, daß wir als Biker auf die unangenehmste Art angemacht wurden.

Es wurde uns sogar durch physische Präsenz in der Zuwegung die Benutzung des Trails versucht zu verwehren.

Solche Leute sind sozial unverträglich und nicht irgendein schwarzes Schaaf ................................oder will mir einer sagen das dies eine faire Art des Miteinander darstellt.


----------



## caroka (14. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> es kann auch nicht sein so einen gestörten Hund im Strassenverkehr herumlaufen zu lassen.
> Was passiert wenn ein Radfahrer mal zufällig an dem Hund vorbeifährt, springt der dann vor das nächste Auto und gefärdet die Verkehrsteinehmer  ich bin dafür den Hund einschläfern zu lassen



Der Hund kann doch am wenigsten, bzw. gar nichts, dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Der Hund kann doch am wenigsten, bzw. gar nichts, dafür.



und ausserdem liegt der hund ja meistens brav auf der couch rum, gell luca


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nicht *Du* bist bei uns, ich denke das ist auch in Arachnes Sinn, ins Fettnäpfchen getreten, sondern Herr Heitmann und Konsorten. Ist doch OK, wenn Du auf solch einen Artikel oder besser Hetzerei aufmerksam machst.
> Für mich gehörst Du mit zu den netten, freundlichen MTB' lern.


Genau!  Und lol`s heben bei mir eine anklingende Ernsthaftigkeit auf (schütteln). 


Maggo schrieb:


> leider wird bei solchartigen öffentlichen diskussionen IMMER das ansehen der biker leiden. viele dieser engstirnigen ignoranten hängen sich ja schon alleine an der tatsache auf, dass wir zum großen teil keine klingel haben. beispiel:
> 
> ich fahre vom windeck richtung fuchstanz auf der kleinen spur neben dem hauptweg. vor mir ein mann mittleren alters, der auf diesem trail seinen hund spazieren führt. ich fahre also langsam, wie auch sonst an und mache ihn freundlich auf mich aufmerksam. er dreht sich rum und rastet unvermittelt aus, wirft mir vierhundertmillionen kraftausdrücke an den helm und droht den hund loszulassen.......sicher auch ein einzelfall, genau wie der mit der schlägerei. dass das stattgefunden hat kann tatsächlich  sein, das waren dann sicher irgendwelche halbstarken idioten, die niemand anderen ausser sich und ihre eigenen belange interessiert. aber leider schreibt keiner drüber.
> iss ja nix neues, aber wenn man sich mit sich und seiner umwelt verträglich arrangiert, muss sowas auch nicht  passieren. ich komme jedenfalls für meine bedürfnisse viel zu selten aufs rad um mich dann mit irgendwelchen schwachmaten anzulegen, die meinen sie hätten den wald gepachtet. vielleicht ist an der stelle auch jemand von der DIMB gefragt die öffentlichkeitsarbeit etwas mehr auszuweiten, leider machen die das ja auch nicht hauptberuflich. mal schauen, was der daniel schreibt, der ließt hier ja auch fleissig mit.


Eine Klingel ist für mich im Taunus sehr wichtig. Auch bei guter Planung treffe ich immer andere Waldnutzer.

Die DIMB hat im kommenden Jahr eine Aktion zur Information der Öffentlichkeit geplant. Vielleicht kann der Kater dazu nochmal kurz was sagen.


arkonis schrieb:


> es kann auch nicht sein so einen gestörten Hund im Strassenverkehr herumlaufen zu lassen.
> Was passiert wenn ein Radfahrer mal zufällig an dem Hund vorbeifährt, springt der dann vor das nächste Auto und gefärdet die Verkehrsteinehmer  ich bin dafür den Hund einschläfern zu lassen


Falls es ihn noch nicht gibt, bin ich schon alleine wegen des Wildes für Leinenzwang im Taunus.


fUEL schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Diejenigen, die vor ca 4 Wochen am Marmorstein dabei waren können sich sicher genau erinnern, daß wir als Biker auf die unangenehmste Art angemacht wurden.
> 
> ...


Da war ich auch dabei. Auch wenn wir solche Leute vielleicht nie ganz überzeugen können, sollten wir es aber beharrlich immer wieder versuchen! Er ist am Ende zumindest mal etwas unsicherer geworden.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ausserdem liegt der hund ja meistens brav auf der couch rum, gell luca



...neben seinem Herrchen und passt auf das die Frau nicht auch noch dazu kommt!


----------



## caroka (14. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ausserdem liegt der hund ja meistens brav auf der couch rum, gell luca



Deiner auch  oder kommst Du mit biken? 
Ich fahr jetzt eh bei Dir vorbei, vllt. sehen wir uns. 

Greetz


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann der Kater dazu nochmal kurz was sagen.



der kater sammelt gerade fleissig wpp´s  
dauert noch nen paar stündchen, bis er sich meldet


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Deiner auch  oder kommst Du mit biken?
> Ich fahr jetzt eh bei Dir vorbei, vllt. sehen wir uns.



leider keine zeit heute  muß nach gleich nach mainz düsen ...
und dann bricht ne neue zeitrechnung für mich an; dann hab ich meine freizeit nicht mehr alleine im griff.
wird erst mal wieder ungewohnt sein, freu mich aber irgendwie wahnsinnig drauf  
katzen, schweinehund und frauchen zusammen mit mir auf der couch


----------



## caroka (14. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> leider keine zeit heute  muß nach gleich nach mainz düsen ...
> und dann bricht ne neue zeitrechnung für mich an; dann hab ich meine freizeit nicht mehr alleine im griff.
> wird erst mal wieder ungewohnt sein, freu mich aber irgendwie wahnsinnig drauf
> katzen, schweinehund und frauchen zusammen mit mir auf der couch



Gönne ich Dir. 

Und weg.......


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2006)

> Eine Klingel ist für mich im Taunus sehr wichtig. Auch bei guter Planung treffe ich immer andere Waldnutzer.



mir auch, aber leider gibt es noch die ungefähr hunderttausend anderen, denen das nicht stylish genug ist.
eine fehlende klingel, egal ob sie was bringt oder nicht ist trotzdem unnötige angriffsfläche.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

Also ich hab ja auch ne Klingel.

In Südtirol hat unser Guide aber keine gehabt und gesagt er hätte auch noch nie eine gebraucht im Gegenteil im Hochgebirge wird Klingeln als Agression aufgefasst. Er hat durch einen Jodler auf sich aufmerksam gemacht.  

Wir sollten das mal im Taunus probieren, ein lächeln dürfte uns damit auf jedenfall sicher sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Und weg.......



jetzt wollt ich dir vom balkon aus zuwinken, doch da kamen mal wieder ein paar handwerker vorbei und da bin ich spontan mit ins haus rüber ...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. November 2006)

Klingel? Seit ich vor einigen Jahren mal in Lahr im Schwarzwald war, wusste ich: Jetzt muss ne Klingel dran. Das ewige Rufen, dass Leute auf die Seite gehen sollen, verägert Passanten wie mich. Einmal schellen, gut ists.


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2006)

seh ich ähnlich, vorallem weiß man auch nie, was man rufen soll.

"Achtung" höhrt sich schnell nach: mach dich aus dem staub oder ich fahr dich um an.

"Tschuldigung" damit kann man nichts anfangen, würde auch bedeuten können: "können sie mir sagen wie spät es ist oder geld wechseln?"

"Achtung, von hinten nähert sich ein Biker mit einigermassen zügigem Tempo und möchte ohne sie zu verärgern auf der rechten seite passieren solllte ihnen das genehm sein" iss mir eindeutig zu anstrengend.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2006)

Ich habs mitlerweile auch eingesehen. Wenn ich das nächste mal irgendwo was bestelle wird so ne kleine Klingel mitgeordert, kost ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

Wann werden hier eigentlich mal wieder Punkte eingefahren?

Hab eben wieder 4 Stck. meinem Konto gutschreiben können und es kommen heute noch ein paar dazu wenn auch alternative.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Klingel? Seit ich vor einigen Jahren mal in Lahr im Schwarzwald war, wusste ich: Jetzt muss ne Klingel dran. Das ewige Rufen, dass Leute auf die Seite gehen sollen, verägert Passanten wie mich. Einmal schellen, gut ists.



Jetzt erzähl doch mal wie der Barney Geröllheimer in BK ist und geb uns noch ein paar andere gute Tips...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. November 2006)

@Fux
Die Balkontür war auf. Ich war überrascht Dich nicht zu sehen.  Aber jetzt weiss ich ja den Grund.

@Lucca
Da ich mich verfahren habe, hoffentlich liest das Trekkinger nicht , sind es ein paar mehr Punkte geworden als ich eigentlich vor hatte einzubringen. 
Ich mache heute aber nix mehr. Alternativsport ist mir zu anstrengend.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)




----------



## arkonis (14. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da ich mich verfahren habe, hoffentlich liest das Trekkinger nicht , sind es ein paar mehr Punkte geworden als ich eigentlich vor hatte einzubringen.


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2006)

bei mir gibts erst morgen wieder welche. hat irgendwer bock auf nen nightride? startpunkt wäre mir relativ egal, allerdings nicht vor 1800.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die DIMB hat im kommenden Jahr eine Aktion zur Information der Öffentlichkeit geplant. Vielleicht kann der Kater dazu nochmal kurz was sagen.


Der Kater sagt nur soviel hier, daß mich solche Artikel immer ankotzen. Soviel Ignoranz und Scheuklappendenken dürfte man doch echt nicht an ein öffentliches Medium lassen!   Mehr dazu und auch zu "Fair on trails" am Donnerstag. 
Geh jetzt erst mal Zeit mit meinem Schatz verbringen. Für den WP warens heute 13 Flachpunkte zwischen Hattersheim und Mainz.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

@Cracy: Bei Aldi gibts ab 20 Nov. nen Ergometer für 199 Euronen


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2006)

Hui, ist hier ruhig...  

@Lucafabian: Toll, wie Du punktemäßig aufholst!  Respekt! Der Kater hat auch toll Punkte gesammelt! Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich da meinen Respekt öffentlich so kundtun darf!?  

Hoffe, dass ich morgen auch wieder ein paar Punkte erstrampeln kann.

@fUEL: Ab wann und von wo willst Du Donnerstag denn starten?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2006)

Uwe: danke für den Hinweiß, der wirds wohl werden


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2006)

Es gibt wieder eine Trail-Führung in der Pfalz: Am 19.11. mit präsi auf das Dach der Pfalz, den Donnersberg! Ich nehme mir vor mitzufahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hui, ist hier ruhig...
> 
> @Lucafabian: Toll, wie Du punktemäßig aufholst!  Respekt! Der Kater hat auch toll Punkte gesammelt! Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich da meinen Respekt öffentlich so kundtun darf!?
> 
> Hoffe, dass ich morgen auch wieder ein paar Punkte erstrampeln kann.



Du hast ja auch wieder 8 Stück eingefahren  
Solange die IBC ler hinter uns sind kann man ganz ohne groll loben.

Also Katz gut gemacht, aber uns bitte nicht überholen!


Man bin ich platt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder eine Trail-Führung in der Pfalz: Am 19.11. mit präsi auf das Dach der Pfalz, den Donnersberg! Ich nehme mir vor mitzufahren.



Habe ich gesehen. Es ist mein freies WE.  Habe aber Angst zuzusagen nachdem BK schon zweimal nicht geklappt hat.  Aber ich fahr natürlich mit.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder eine Trail-Führung in der Pfalz: Am 19.11. mit präsi auf das Dach der Pfalz, den Donnersberg! Ich nehme mir vor mitzufahren.



Wie immer gilt das Motto: Wer nicht mitkommt ist selbst dran schuld!


In diesem Sinne geh ich jetzt mal in die Kuschelmuschel, da darf aber keiner ausser einer mit.

Gruss vom Luca


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Habe ich gesehen. Es ist mein freies WE.  Habe aber Angst zuzusagen nachdem BK schon zweimal nicht geklappt hat.  Aber ich fahr natürlich mit.


Super!  


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie immer gilt das Motto: Wer nicht mitkommt ist selbst dran schuld!
> 
> 
> In diesem Sinne geh ich jetzt mal in die Kuschelmuschel, da darf aber keiner ausser einer mit.
> ...


Was, *einer???*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2006)

Wer kann mich mitnehmen 

@ Gerd: er meint bestimmt seinen Hund


----------



## caroka (14. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wer kann mich mitnehmen
> 
> @ Gerd: er meint bestimmt seinen Hund



Der soll den nicht so verwöhnen, sonst wird der immer anhänglicher. 

Edit: Zur Not nehm ich Dich mit. Ist aber keine feste Zusage. Man weiss ja nie wie es kommt.


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2006)

wasn der neunzehnte fürn wochentag?


----------



## fUEL (14. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hui, ist hier ruhig...
> 
> @Lucafabian: Toll, wie Du punktemäßig aufholst!  Respekt! Der Kater hat auch toll Punkte gesammelt! Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich da meinen Respekt öffentlich so kundtun darf!?
> 
> ...



6 Uhr bei mir 14 Uhr Hohemark


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wasn der neunzehnte fürn wochentag?



sonndach, 11 Uhr


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> sonndach, 11 Uhr



   absage, obwohl seeehhhr gerne dabei gewesen.. ich schätze ich muss mich um mein fräulein kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (14. November 2006)

Bin dabei und gemeldet


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Heut kommt der Hund mit auf die A*****.


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder eine Trail-Führung in der Pfalz: Am 19.11. mit präsi auf das Dach der Pfalz, den Donnersberg! Ich nehme mir vor mitzufahren.


Hab mich angemeldet und bin gleich wieder draussen (viel A*****, gestern bis 19:45; heut bis ??? )
Tschüss


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Heut kommt der Hund mit auf die A*****.



Ich sag es ja. Der wird immer anhänglicher.


----------



## arkonis (15. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir gibts erst morgen wieder welche. hat irgendwer bock auf nen nightride? startpunkt wäre mir relativ egal, allerdings nicht vor 1800.



vielleicht eine Kelsterbacherrunde oder doch lieber ein paar hm


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

ich dachte an ein paar höhenmeter, muss das aber noch mit dem richard klären, ich weiß nicht worauf er bock hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2006)

Die Sonne lacht, die Temp. ist erträglich - nachm essen bin ich aufm Feldi


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

Heute gehe ich nur Laufen. Vllt. mach ich mich morgen in die Richtung.
Wahrscheinlich fährst Du heute wieder hunderttausend Punkte ein. Viel Spass.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

Habe heute Mittag auch schon eine ganz kleine Runde gedreht (2P). Draußen ist es super warm! Ich bin Kurzärmelig gefahren.


----------



## arkonis (15. November 2006)

wir könnten ab Hofheim fahren, vom wetter haben wir beste bedingungen


----------



## arkonis (15. November 2006)

kurz vor 18.00 bin ich wieder online, ab 18.30 wollte ich losfahren also würde vorschlagen wir fahren um 19.00 ab Türmschen los, fahrtzeit lockere 2h, ist das ok?


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> kurz vor 18.00 bin ich wieder online, ab 18.30 wollte ich losfahren also würde vorschlagen wir fahren um 19.00 ab Türmschen los, fahrtzeit lockere 2h, ist das ok?




shit, erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt. ich konnte früher von der a***** weg. wenn du wieder online bist sind wir schon unterwegs. wir wollten noch ein bisschen restlicht ausnutzen, sorry.


----------



## powderJO (15. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mich hat auch einer angeschrieben, wahrscheinlich der gleiche. Ist aber schon ein paar Tage her. Laß uns mal PNnen und vergleichen. Es sind natürlich nicht unsere Trails. Unser Guide vom ersten Mal, präsi, möchte bei Verbreitung nur als Autor genannt werden! Ich wollte demjenigen den Link zum Roadbook der Beinharten schicken.



hier ich    glaube ich habe dich mal angeschrieben wegen der bk-trails. an dem link zum roadbook bzw einer karte eurer tour bin ich nach wie vor interessiert. danke schon jetzt für die pn die ich bestimmt bald bekomme ...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. November 2006)

ihr wollt um 18 uhr noch rumfahren? welche laternen habt ihr am rad?


----------



## arkonis (15. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> shit, erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt. ich konnte früher von der a***** weg. wenn du wieder online bist sind wir schon unterwegs. wir wollten noch ein bisschen restlicht ausnutzen, sorry.



kann ich verstehen, bei dem Blick aus dem Regionalzug konnte ich noch den Taunus und die dahinter untergehende Sonne erblicken und wollte lieber vom Berg aus den Ausblick genießen, der sich heute geboten hätte.
Aber 9ich glaube das wäre heute auch sehr spät geworden.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ihr wollt um 18 uhr noch rumfahren? welche laternen habt ihr am rad?



Sehr unterschiedlich, das geht von der sigma mirage evo über einige selbst gebastelte Halos bis zur lupine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2006)

War heute 9 Punkte lang unterwegs. Feldberg war mein Ziel und der Sturz am Anfang der Tour hat mich ein vorderes sks Schutzblech und so ne Halteklammer für ne Bremsleitung gekostet  ich hoffe mein Schienbein hat der Wurzel nicht wehgetan


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

11punkte für team 1 
11punkte für team 2

alles brüderlich geteilt. war ne lockere runde mit einem bescheurten defekt an richards lampe. zum glück gibts fürs langsam fahren keine strafe sondern extrapunkte, die hälfte der strecke musste ich escortieren.

so und jetzt mal was anderes: was zum henker is den mit dem fred los, hier iss bissi die luft raus, kann das sein?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

@Maggo:Top Leistung, die hat uns wieder unter die ersten 10 gebracht!

Ja was mit dem Fred los ist weis ich auch nicht genau. Vielleicht hat er auch ne Erkältung wie ich! Frag doch morgen beim Treffen mal nach ner Medizin fürn Fred. 

Vielleicht haben wir uns auch nicht mehr richtig lieb?

Still wurde es erst seit wir wieder Hochdeutsch reden. Vielleicht kann er das nicht leiden?

Ich hab mal zur Caro gesagt das das ganze hier wie ein Motor ist und der hat wahrscheinlich keinen Sprit mehr, las uns mal an die Tanke fahren und dann läuft er wieder wie geschmiert. 

Das wird schon wieder!


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

> Vielleicht haben wir uns auch nicht mehr richtig lieb?



das kannst du jemandem erzählen der sich die hose mit der kneifzange anzieht. ich für meinen teil vermisse die nette plauscherei am abend oder auch tagsüber. vorallem seit ich diese woche strohwitwer bin, ich häng hier rum und nix passiert.

also, nochmal zum mitschreiben: ich hab euch schon alle ziemlich gern.....(wenn ich jetzt gesagt hätte ich habe euch lieb hätte es bestimmt ordentlich antworten welcher art auch immer gehagelt, das verkneife ich mir aber ausnahmsweise mal, wobei, vielleicht ist das die sorte sprit, die der fred braucht.) also dann formuliere ich es mal so:

FRED, ICH HAB DICH LIEB!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Manchmal brauchts Provukateure!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Eigentlich wollt ich ja grad in die Heia, aber jetzt war ich noch auf die Caro



*Caro, sag schon was!*


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

Es funktioniert....hier bin ich. 
Ich war eben mal für ca. Zwei Stunden aus dem Haus und weg vom PC, um 3 Pünktchen zu holen. In der Zeit kann ich nicht schreiben. Meine Effektivität ist da viel geringer als die von Carsten (Laptop am Ergometer ).


----------



## arkonis (15. November 2006)

ich vermisse das missmarple


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Es funktioniert....hier bin ich.
> Ich war eben mal für ca. Zwei Stunden aus dem Haus und weg vom PC, um 3 Pünktchen zu holen. In der Zeit kann ich nicht schreiben. Meine Effektivität ist da viel geringer als die von Carsten (Laptop am Ergometer ).



 

Da muß ich mal gleich nach der Plazierung schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

@ C-R

So sah mein Bike gestern auch aus. Jetzt steht es geputzt im Keller. Morgen bekommt es seine Ölung.


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich vermisse das missmarple



oh mein gott, jetzt werden sie alle sentimental, uwe da haben wir was losgetreten....


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

> Morgen bekommt es seine Ölung.



unbedingt direkt nach dem putzen ölen, weil da wo öl sein sollte ist jetzt wasser, bzw, restfeuchtigkeit, welche dann wieder in verbindung mit dem metall und der luft zu korrosion führt.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich vermisse das missmarple



Ganz, ganz schlecht, wenn Du jetzt auch noch "das" sagst, verzieht sie sich sicherlich noch weiter in ihre Höhle...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Maggo (oder hab ich Maggo agesprochen? ) hat mich auf das Projekt Film angesprochen. Sprich ein Film von und mit den Taunusplauschern. Dazu sollten wir uns alle mal Treffen um genaueres zu bequatschen. 

Wie steht der Rest der Plauscher dazu?  
(Kommentare sind durchaus erwünscht!)


Maggo sagt zurecht, wenn was vernüftiges dabei rauskommen soll, muß er geplant werden.


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

@ Maggo
Och, wenn Du wüsstest was mein Bike mit mir so alles mitmachen muss..... Das is hart im nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

> Maggo sagt zurecht, wenn was vernüftiges dabei rauskommen soll, muß er geplant werden.



wer? der maggo?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ganz, ganz schlecht, wenn Du jetzt auch noch "das" sagst, verzieht sie sich sicherlich noch weiter in ihre Höhle...



Ich vermiss das Caroke!





Ach ja, guten Abend Gerd! 


Sieht fast so aus als ob Fred an der Tankstelle war!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2006)

Bin dabei  aber erst wenn ich mein Canyon wieder habe 

Wir können und ja auf n Stück Brot bei jemandem treffen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer? der maggo?



stimmt ja, der hat nix gesagt!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bin dabei  aber erst wenn ich mein Canyon wieder habe



Stell Dich nicht an, kriegst meinen Stumpi


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

Kann kaum schreiben, meine Finger sind furchtbar klamm.  Nachdem es heute Mittag so schön warm war, bin ich auch heute Abend kurzärmelig gefahren. Zuerst ging es, mit der Zeit wurde es mir immer kälter und jetzt bin ich ziemlich ausgekühlt...  Am Rhein war es teils auch recht neblig. 

Bin von Biebrich den Rhein runter bis Eltville, um die Burg Crass, wieder zurück und weiter bis nach Kastel, in Mainz ein paar Treppen mitgenommen und wieder nach Biebrich (11WPP). Brrrrrrr..........


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich vermiss das Caroke!



Wer isn das?


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> stimmt ja, der hat nix gesagt!



will aber trotzdem geplant sein.


wer ausser dem lugga ist den jetzt morgen abend mit von der partie?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bin dabei  aber erst wenn ich mein Canyon wieder habe
> 
> Wir können und ja auf n Stück Brot bei jemandem treffen



Wen meinst Du mit jemanden?


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

> Zuerst ging es, mit der Zeit wurde es mir immer kälter und jetzt bin ich ziemlich ausgekühlt...



das ist normal, liegt glaub ich am wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann kaum schreiben, meine Finger sind furchtbar klamm.  Nachdem es heute Mittag so schön warm war, bin ich auch heute Abend kurzärmelig gefahren. Zuerst ging es, mit der Zeit wurde es mir immer kälter und jetzt bin ich ziemlich ausgekühlt...  Am Rhein war es teils auch recht neblig.
> 
> Bin von Biebrich den Rhein runter bis Eltville, um die Burg Crass, wieder zurück und weiter bis nach Kastel, in Mainz ein paar Treppen mitgenommen und wieder nach Biebrich (11WPP). Brrrrrrr..........



Machmal langsam, eigentlich wollt ich Dich noch einholen!


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> will aber trotzdem geplant sein.
> 
> 
> wer ausser dem lugga ist den jetzt morgen abend mit von der partie?



Lucca und Caro

@ Gerd


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

ne, eben net. der luca feiert gerade krank.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> will aber trotzdem geplant sein.
> 
> 
> wer ausser dem lugga ist den jetzt morgen abend mit von der partie?



Ich! Im Übrigen habe ich auch wieder Schichkäse gekauft.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Maggo, Du hast Dir nen Rüffel wg. Punkteverschenken verdient! Wer 2:55 Std fahren kann, kann auch 3 Std fahren!


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Machmal langsam, eigentlich wollt ich Dich noch einholen!



ich glaub der zug ist abgefahren. ich bin heut mit dem plan raus endlich mal wieder dritter zu werden. hat auch geklappt, bis die fraa hier aufgetaucht ist. jetzt sind wir punktemässig gleichauf allerdings liege ich zeittechnisch zurück.

@caro: ich gehe morgen früh zwanzig minuten tschoggen.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Machmal langsam, eigentlich wollt ich Dich noch einholen!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich! Im Übrigen habe ich auch wieder Schichkäse gekauft.



Gleich kommt noch ienr und asgt er ne gute Flasche roten die Probiert werden muß. Spätestens dann hab auch ich kapiert worauf Ihr hinauswollt!


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

> Maggo, Du hast Dir nen Rüffel wg. Punkteverschenken verdient! Wer 2:55 Std fahren kann, kann auch 3 Std fahren!



naja, andere fahren 2:55 und schreiben 3:00 auf. was ist jetzt schlimmer?

ausserdem hab ich ja schon bei 2:23 gesagt, ich häng noch was dran um auf die 2:30 zu kommen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo, Du hast Dir nen Rüffel wg. Punkteverschenken verdient! Wer 2:55 Std fahren kann, kann auch 3 Std fahren!



Ich wollte nur zehn Punkte holen, war aber sechs Minuten zu spät. Da bin ich dann trotz meiner Unterkühlung noch gekreiselt...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub der zug ist abgefahren. ich bin heut mit dem plan raus endlich mal wieder dritter zu werden.



Ich sag nur 5 Min mehr.......nehm Dir ein Beispiel am Gerd!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, andere fahren 2:55 und schreiben 3:00 auf. was ist jetzt schlimmer?
> 
> ausserdem hab ich ja schon bei 2:23 gesagt, ich häng noch was dran um auf die 2:30 zu kommen......



 Da mußt jetzt gar nicht mit ausreden kommen!


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich sag nur 5 Min mehr.......nehm Dir ein Beispiel am Gerd!



Ich sag ja:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2006)

Was und wann ist denn morgen?
Fühlst du dich etwa angesprochen Uwe?


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich sag nur 5 Min mehr.......nehm Dir ein Beispiel am Gerd!




wenn de weiter so machst kannste dir des mit dem liebhaben an den hut stecken. 

geh doch zum gerd. 


*pah!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn de weiter so machst kannste dir des mit dem liebhaben an den hut stecken.
> 
> geh doch zum gerd.
> 
> ...



@Lugga: bringstn guten Roten mit?!


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was und wann ist denn morgen?
> Fühlst du dich etwa angesprochen Uwe?



Morgen ist das DIMB-Treffen!

Und ich finde, Du schmierst prima Brötchen!!!


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was und wann ist denn morgen?
> Fühlst du dich etwa angesprochen Uwe?



....am Gimbacher Hof in Kelkheim, 20:00 Uhr.
Kommst Du auch?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was und wann ist denn morgen?
> Fühlst du dich etwa angesprochen Uwe?



Morgen ist DIMB treffen im Gimdingsbumshof


Aber ich glaub mir geht langsam ein Licht auf. Ihr wollt wieder ne Sitzblockade in unserer Küche durchführen.

Das könnt Ihr voll vergessen, ich glaub bei Euch brennt der Kittel, habt Ihr alle ne nass Kapp uff, Euch habe sie doch ins Hirn ge*****, wann wollt Ihr kommen?


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo (oder hab ich Maggo agesprochen? ) hat mich auf das Projekt Film angesprochen. Sprich ein Film von und mit den Taunusplauschern. Dazu sollten wir uns alle mal Treffen um genaueres zu bequatschen.
> 
> Wie steht der Rest der Plauscher dazu?
> (Kommentare sind durchaus erwünscht!)
> ...





Maggo schrieb:


> will aber trotzdem geplant sein.
> 
> 
> wer ausser dem lugga ist den jetzt morgen abend mit von der partie?



Gebt bitte mal ein paar Beispiele, wieso die Planung so wichtig ist.


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen ist DIMB treffen im Gimdingsbumshof
> 
> 
> Aber ich glaub mir geht langsam ein Licht auf. Ihr wollt wieder ne Sitzblockade in unserer Küche durchführen.
> ...



Ich will diesmal auch dabei sein.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen ist DIMB treffen im Gimdingsbumshof
> 
> 
> Aber ich glaub mir geht langsam ein Licht auf. Ihr wollt wieder ne Sitzblockade in unserer Küche durchführen.
> ...



Hab grad nix vor, wo kammer da die kette aabringe?


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich will diesmal auch dabei sein.



Nur beim Luca, oder auch wenn es woanders (z.B. bei Dir) stattfindet?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich will diesmal auch dabei sein.



Na klar kannst Du auch dabei sein!

Maggo natürlich auch.....nur Plauscher sein ist Pflichtvorraussetzung fürs kommen


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

- wir sollten natürlich eine möglichst reizvolle kullisse wählen
- wir sollten möglichst viele leute auf einem haufen sein
- wir sollten das nicht machen, wenns aus eimern pi**t
- wir sollten uns um das benötigte equipment gedanken machen, evtl ne zweite kamera am start haben um querschüsse machen zu können
- wir sollten einfach viel mehr miteinander reden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> - wir sollten natürlich eine möglichst reizvolle kullisse wählen
> - wir sollten möglichst viele leute auf einem haufen sein
> - wir sollten das nicht machen, wenns aus eimern pi**t
> - wir sollten uns um das benötigte equipment gedanken machen, evtl ne zweite kamera am start haben um querschüsse machen zu können
> - wir sollten einfach viel mehr miteinander reden.....



Warst Du bei `ner Partnerberatung?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> - wir sollten natürlich eine möglichst reizvolle kullisse wählen
> - wir sollten möglichst viele leute auf einem haufen sein
> - wir sollten das nicht machen, wenns aus eimern pi**t
> - wir sollten uns um das benötigte equipment gedanken machen, evtl ne zweite kamera am start haben um querschüsse machen zu können
> - wir sollten einfach viel mehr miteinander reden.....



und selbst beim Fotographieren hat sich gezeigt das es nicht unbedingt das schlechteste ist sich vorher Gedanken zu machen. Beim Film ist das sicherlich noch wichtiger.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Wir sollten uns treffen, uns ein paar Biker Filme (und paar flaschen roten) reinziehen und dann ein Drehbuch schreiben!


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

Bei mir wäre genial.  Habe aber nur 5 Sitzplätze in der Küche. Doch man kann ja auch die Sportlichen auf der Arbeitsplatte nutzen.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Bei mir wäre genial.  Habe aber nur 5 Sitzplätze in der Küche. Doch man kann ja auch die Sportlichen auf der Arbeitsplatte nutzen.



Gibts heiße Maronen???


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

MIr iast kalt. Ich geh erst mal duschen. 

Edit: was Du willst.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2006)

Und ich mach mich jetzt endlich in die Heia


Machts guuuuuuuuut


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

> Warst Du bei `ner Partnerberatung?



ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht, was es da zu lachen gibt. es gibt situationen die zu meistern es einer professionellen hilfe eines ausenstehenden bedarf. wenn du mal ein stückweit über deinen eigenen tellerrand schauen würdest, solltest du festzustellen in der lage sein, dass es millionen und abermillionen menschen gibt, die tief in sich ein problem haben, welches sie alleine nicht aus der welt schaffen können. und wenn es leute wie jürgen domian oder brigitte lämmle gibt, die ihre erfahrung im umgang mit mitmenschen zu ihrem beruf gemacht haben frage ich dich allen ernstes: was soll daran falsch sein? 

stell dir vor, du stürzt in ein loch und niemand reicht dir seine hand, weil sich alle menschen immer nur mit ihren eigenen problemen konfrontiert sehen. 

ich bin zutiefst deprimiert über diesen beitrag....


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> MIr iast kalt. Ich geh erst mal duschen.
> 
> Edit: was Du willst.



Da brauchen wir die anderen aber nicht für!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht, was es da zu lachen gibt. es gibt situationen die zu meistern es einer professionellen hilfe eines ausenstehenden bedarf. wenn du mal ein stückweit über deinen eigenen tellerrand schauen würdest, solltest du festzustellen in der lage sein, dass es millionen und abermillionen menschen gibt, die tief in sich ein problem haben, welches sie alleine nicht aus der welt schaffen können. und wenn es leute wie jürgen domian oder brigitte lämmle gibt, die ihre erfahrung im umgang mit mitmenschen zu ihrem beruf gemacht haben frage ich dich allen ernstes: was soll daran falsch sein?
> 
> stell dir vor, du stürzt in ein loch und niemand reicht dir seine hand, weil sich alle menschen immer nur mit ihren eigenen problemen konfrontiert sehen.
> 
> ich bin zutiefst deprimiert über diesen beitrag....



Aua!  Beruhigt es Dich, wenn ich Dir sage, dass ich mittlerweile schon in zwei Beziehungen soetwas nutzte?

Ich fand das immer klasse! Auch wenn ich nicht das Gefühl hatte in ein Loch gefallen zu sein.

Meine Antwort auf Deinen Beitrag war mehr lustig gemeint, paßt da ja auch gar nicht richtig!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2006)

Morgen Abend wird zu spät, schreibe Freitag ne arbeit und da gehts irgendwie um das verbinden von so komischem Zeug und irgendwas mit Eutektikum und som Kram...da sollte ich ausgeschlafen sein.
Ich bin dann jetzt auch mal raus, über das wann und wo und wer mit wem reden wir wann anders


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aua!  Beruhigt es Dich, wenn ich Dir sage, dass ich mittlerweile schon in zwei Beziehungen soetwas nutzte?
> 
> Ich fand das immer klasse! Auch wenn ich nicht das Gefühl hatte in ein Loch gefallen zu sein.
> 
> Meine Antwort auf Deinen Beitrag war mehr lustig gemeint, paßt da ja auch gar nicht richtig!!!




hilfe,

schade, dass phonetik nicht richtig zur geltung kommt wenn man sowas schreibt.....meine antwort auf deinen beitrag war aber auch mehr lustig gemeint. bevor das jetzt mit den vermeindlichen fettnäpfchen weitergeht, gehe ich mich lieber schonmal geistig und moralisch auf die a****** vorbereiten. den rest können wir ja morgen bei nem bier besprechen, wichtig wird sein nebeneinander zu sitzen um sich den ganzen abend ganz fest drücken zu können du. 

haut rein, ich bin müde.......und depressiv....


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2006)

> über das wann und wo und wer mit wem reden wir wann anders



bei nem stückechen lecker brot. viel glück bei der a***** äh klausur.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hilfe,
> 
> schade, dass phonetik nicht richtig zur geltung kommt wenn man sowas schreibt.....meine antwort auf deinen beitrag war aber auch mehr lustig gemeint. bevor das jetzt mit den vermeindlichen fettnäpfchen weitergeht, gehe ich mich lieber schonmal geistig und moralisch auf die a****** vorbereiten. den rest können wir ja morgen bei nem bier besprechen, wichtig wird sein nebeneinander zu sitzen um sich den ganzen abend ganz fest drücken zu können du.
> 
> haut rein, ich bin müde.......und depressiv....



Diese Wahrscheinlichkeit hatte ich auch in Betracht gezogen! Aber selbst wenn sie höher war als die, aus der meine Anwort hervor ging, wäre es umgekehrt, d.h. wenn ich es nicht ernst genommen hätte und es wäre ernst gewesen, viel, viel schlimmer gewesen!!!

Für den letzten Satz, braucht man glaube ich tatsächlich ein paar Bier!


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

Bin wieder da. 
@ Arachne
Na, wenn Du diese Zuckervorlage nicht verwandelt hättest..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Bin wieder da.
> @ Arachne
> Na, wenn Du diese Zuckervorlage nicht verwandelt hättest..........



Schön!

War schon klar, bin mir meiner Pflichten durchaus bewußt!


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Diese Wahrscheinlichkeit hatte ich auch in Betracht gezogen! Aber selbst wenn sie höher war als die, aus der meine Anwort hervor ging, wäre es umgekehrt, d.h. wenn ich es nicht ernst genommen hätte und es wäre ernst gewesen, viel, viel schlimmer gewesen!!!
> 
> Für den letzten Satz, braucht man glaube ich tatsächlich ein paar Bier!



Ach, Du müsstest erst ein paar Biere trinken bevor Du mich........


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ach, Du müsstest erst ein paar Biere trinken bevor Du mich........



Sprich ma n bisschen Marsianisch! Ich versteh wieder nur Venusianisch...   

Für Dich und alles was damit zusammenhängt brauche ich kein eines Molekül Alkohol!


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für Dich und alles was damit zusammenhängt brauche ich kein eines Molekül Alkohol!



OK, genau *das* wollte ich hören.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ach, Du müsstest erst ein paar Biere trinken bevor Du mich........



Huch, hatte da noch eine Antwort auf Lager, die ich schnell wieder gelöscht habe!!!


----------



## caroka (15. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Huch, hatte da noch eine Antwort auf Lager, die ich schnell wieder gelöscht habe!!!



Sagst Du mir das mal bei einem Stück Käsekuchen. *zwinker**zwinker*

So morgen ist radeln angesagt. Ich mach mich dann auch mal in die Heia.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Sagst Du mir das mal bei einem Stück Käsekuchen. *zwinker**zwinker*
> 
> So morgen ist radeln angesagt. Ich mach mich dann auch mal in die Heia.



Na gut, dann fahr ich jetzt auch Nachhause...

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> 6 Uhr bei mir 14 Uhr Hohemark



Komme zur Hohemark, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt!


----------



## fUEL (15. November 2006)

Marinatha, die Teestube wird nun für heute geschlossen. 

Gibt es erschendwelsche kerle die meue mitfaare wolle ab de Hooemagg um verzeehn uhr bis sibzeehdreisg odder achgtzeeuhr?

Bislang hab e folgende Feinde/Freunde etc. zugesacht:
1. Kilian Whintesummer von de Vereinigte Taunide ( bische Feind)
2. Rote Hirsch ( Neutral)
3. Bergaufbremseroderpedalierverweigerer(der ander Päta, neutral )
4. meine Wenigkeit (TP 2)
5. Arachne(TP 1) vom besonders gude Team sozusagen Mutterteam

Geplant ist eine vorversammlungstour mit passend zur Körperpflege benötigtem Vorlauf um gut riechend die Kneip zu erreiche.



Ich mach emaa enn intrach beim Lmb

ich geh jetzt ins Bett.

Frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gibt es erschendwelsche kerle die meue mitfaare wolle ab de Hooemagg um verzeehn uhr bis sibzeehdreisg odder achgtzeeuhr?


Na der Erzfeind natürlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. November 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Der Wiesbadener Kurier berichtet über die aggressiven Biker im Taunus:
> 
> http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/rhein-main/objekt.php3?artikel_id=2598697


Nachdem sich der erste Ärger gelegt hat (Mann, hatte ich ´nen Hals!  ) hab ich eben mal eine Antwort raus geschickt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3188341&postcount=32


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. November 2006)

Hast Du sehr gut geschrieben . Ich bin gespannt auf die Antwort bzw. die weitere Entwicklung.


----------



## caroka (16. November 2006)

[post=3188381]Meine Äusserung dazu[/post]


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. November 2006)

So'n Kram. Wollt mich mal melden, bevor's zur A***** geht. Nicht daß noch jemand glaubt, nach meinem letzten Abflug wäre mein Erinnerungsvermögen flöde gegannge. Nachdem ich nun 2-3 Tage länger a****** mußte (gestern mit 2 Std. Unterbrechungen bis 0:30), häng ich bezüglich WP ja ganz schön hinnedrah. 
Heud fährd El Cheffe ab nachmiddags los, da will isch versuche, so ab 16:00 loszustrampele. Da isch abbär ned wais, ob isch des back, un mich aach ned hetze will wie die letzte zwo mol, mach ische mol kaan LMB-Eidrach. Übber Hendi könnd mer ja gommuniziere, was gehd un was ned.

Isch was ach ned wie lang isch heud fahr, bis ich mir de Frusd weschgefahr'n hab und ob des dann noch mit der Gimbacher-DIMB-Geselle (und Gesellinnen ) klabbe dud.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> [post=3188381]Mein Senf[/post]


Danke für den Hinweis (hast'd die Keul mal wieddär usgebackt )


----------



## caroka (16. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis (hast'd die Keul mal wieddär usgebackt )



Isch hald misch ja bös mimm Keuleschwinge zurick. Manschma duds hahl Not. 
So, jetzt werd ich ema mei Rädsche öle gehn.


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nachdem sich der erste Ärger gelegt hat (Mann, hatte ich ´nen Hals!  ) hab ich eben mal eine Antwort raus geschickt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3188341&postcount=32



@Schwarzer Kater

ich habe als intensiver Läufer mehr Probleme mit Wanderern, Nordisch Walkern als mit MTBlern und nicht angeleinten Hunden sowieso. Vor allem wenn diese in Gruppen auftreten, dann wird die ganze Wegesbreite ohne Rücksicht auf andere Nutzer in beschlag genommen.

Im Februar 2006 habe ich so eine unachtsame Nordisch Walkerin in Mörfelden als Läufer derart umgerannt, weil diese urplötzlich aus einer Gruppe ausgeschert war, so dass diese danach drei Tage auf intensiv war (Bandscheibenschaden war die Folge).

Der Artikel ist in der Tat purer Journalismus. Obwohl auch unter den MTBlern es Brutalos gibt, die sich mit einem Affenzahn den Berg hinabstürzen (*mich inbegriffen*). Das gibt allen anderen doch ein unangenehmes Gefühl .


----------



## Maggo (16. November 2006)

ich hab gerade was witziges entdeckt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3189460&postcount=2702

ich hab mal geantwortet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3189484&postcount=2703


----------



## Lucafabian (16. November 2006)

Ich werd heute Abend nicht zum Dimb treffen kommen, geb mich lieber der Genesung hin um zumindest Sonntag mitfahren zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. November 2006)

Die IBC Racer haben heute kräftig aufgeholt, sitzen uns direkt im Nacken.  Die Tour heute war erstmal ganz nett! Super Wetter. Dann hat Frank mir anscheinend unbedingt beweisen wollen, dass Sattelabsenken nicht nur was für Pussies ist.  Naja, man kennt mich noch.  Nach einigen Stolperpassagen und einer Bodenprobe hätte ich vorher auch sehr gerne so `ne Pussy-Sattelstütze wie Frank gehabt!  Super steiler, super rutschiger Trail... Jetzt spüre ich mein Bein wieder so ähnlich, wie schon vor etwa 10 Tagen. Ich hoffe, nicht so intensiv! Schaumerma.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. November 2006)

Kaufst du dir jetzt doch einen Schnellspanner 

Gute Besserung euch zwei.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. November 2006)

Das mit den IBClern ist tragisch. Da fehlt wirklich nicht mehr viel zu uns. Nächste Woche werd ich Arbeitsmäßig ziemlich eingspannt sein, muß mal wieder nach Genf d.h. auch nicht viel WPs.
S*****. Hoffentlich klappts wenigstens mit Sonntag.

Ende nächste Woche sollt ich mein Viech aber zurückbekommen und dann gehts wieder ab. Wenns sein muß auch IBCler jagen!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. November 2006)

@Arachne: Was machst Du den für Sachen? Ih hoffen alles hält sich im Rahmen. Mich wunderts aber das Du um diese Zeit noch Online bist. Das Treffen hat doch schon begonnen. Erstmal gute Besserung.

Und jetzt will ich höhren wies Dir geht! Also PN oder hier....


----------



## Arachne (16. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: Was machst Du den für Sachen? Ih hoffen alles hält sich im Rahmen. Mich wunderts aber das Du um diese Zeit noch Online bist. Das Treffen hat doch schon begonnen. Erstmal gute Besserung.
> 
> Und jetzt will ich höhren wies Dir geht! Also PN oder hier....



Humple jetzt  erstmal zum Auto. Bis später!


----------



## fUEL (17. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Humple jetzt  erstmal zum Auto. Bis später!



Hi gerd, hast Du eigentllich die Jacke mitgenommen.???


Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: Was machst Du den für Sachen? Ih hoffen alles hält sich im Rahmen. Mich wunderts aber das Du um diese Zeit noch Online bist. Das Treffen hat doch schon begonnen. Erstmal gute Besserung.
> 
> Und jetzt will ich höhren wies Dir geht! Also PN oder hier....



wo bist Fu eigentlich? Du läufst Gefahr daß einer sagt: Der hat schwach angefangen und stark nachgelassen. 

Sei kein Kollegensch.....n und helf mit denen anderen die Punkte abzujagen.
Es gibt nur ein luca fabian es gibt nur ein luca fabian. ein luca fabian,es gibt nur ...........................lala
Hau rein das Team braucht Punkte..........

Unseres auch rachid ???? arkonis???? grazy??????????????????????????????du hast doch zeit..!!!!!!!!!!!!mach wpps ohne ende .....ich leih dir auch ein Bike wenn deins kaputt ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> wo bist Fu eigentlich? Du läufst Gefahr daß einer sagt: Der hat schwach angefangen und stark nachgelassen.
> 
> Sei kein Kollegensch.....n und helf mit denen anderen die Punkte abzujagen.
> Es gibt nur ein luca fabian es gibt nur ein luca fabian. ein luca fabian,es gibt nur ...........................lala
> ...



Meine Stirnhöhlen hats erwischt. Wenn ich denen nicht rechtzeitig Zuwendung  geb zieht sich das über Wochen raus. Wenn das passiert kannste mich für mindestens en paar Woche vergessen. Sonntag will auf jedenfall dabei sein und wieder Pukten, ob das vorher schon geht weis ich nicht genau, wird waber eher nicht der Fall sein.

Glaub mir niemend leidet mehr, wenn er das Ranking sieht. Ich bin abgrutscht auf Platz einunhundertwasweisichwieviel, jedenfalls außerhalb des akzeptablen Bereiches und die IBCler sind uns auch dicht auf den Fersen!
Trotzdem hats keinen sinn, die Stirnhöhlen geschichte wiederholt sich bei mir mind. 2 x im Jahr und wenn ich nicht aufpasse hab ichs ganz schnell chronisch. Dann muß ich nicht mehr über den WP nachdenken!


----------



## Maggo (17. November 2006)

kurier dich richtig aus, der winter ist nach lang. mit ner erkältung/stirnhöhlenkram sonstirgendwasinderart machts ja auch keinen spass.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

Guten Morgen,
wie wars gestern?


----------



## Maggo (17. November 2006)

naja, irgendwie hat halt einer gefehlt. war aber auch so ganz lustig.


----------



## Maggo (17. November 2006)

achja, halt die fraa war leidergottes auch nicht da.


----------



## fUEL (17. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Meine Stirnhöhlen hats erwischt. Wenn ich denen nicht rechtzeitig Zuwendung  geb zieht sich das über Wochen raus. Wenn das passiert kannste mich für mindestens en paar Woche vergessen. Sonntag will auf jedenfall dabei sein und wieder Pukten, ob das vorher schon geht weis ich nicht genau, wird waber eher nicht der Fall sein.
> 
> Glaub mir niemend leidet mehr, wenn er das Ranking sieht. Ich bin abgrutscht auf Platz einunhundertwasweisichwieviel, jedenfalls außerhalb des akzeptablen Bereiches und die IBCler sind uns auch dicht auf den Fersen!
> Trotzdem hats keinen sinn, die Stirnhöhlen geschichte wiederholt sich bei mir mind. 2 x im Jahr und wenn ich nicht aufpasse hab ichs ganz schnell chronisch. Dann muß ich nicht mehr über den WP nachdenken!



Moin also dann gute Besserung !
Du musst im Übrigen die Nasenwurzel massieren, dann läft die R... ab .(Das Stück zwischen dem Beginn(oben) der Nase und der Stirn. )Geht auch, wenn Du beim Duschen den Wasserstrahl mal  so 2 min draufhältst.

Macht die Nebenhöhlen und die Ohren frei, ehrlich probiers.

und wenn man sieht das sogar das Schwermaschinenkombinat ei fabibisch vor Euch ist , solltet ihr Punkte machen und zwar mindestens so viele bis die ibcdimbracingteamtaunusjungs wieder hinter euch sind. oh oh


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin also dann gute Besserung !
> Du musst im Übrigen die Nasenwurzel massieren, dann läft die R... ab .(Das Stück zwischen dem Beginn(oben) der Nase und der Stirn. )Geht auch, wenn Du beim Duschen den Wasserstrahl mal  so 2 min draufhältst.



Damit geht es noch besser


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi gerd, hast Du eigentllich die Jacke mitgenommen.???
> 
> 
> Frank



Hi Frank,

klar, hast Du mir ja anvertraut!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Damit geht es noch besser



Aufgrund meiner besonderen Nase bzw. des Stirnhöhlenzugangs mach ich ganzjähring tägl. einmal ne Nasenspülung. Bei Erkältung sogar mehrmals. Sowas wie ne Nasenwurzelmassage mach ich auch. Es gibt ne Asiatische Technik die im großen und ganzen den gleichen Zweck erfüllt wie die vom Frank vorgeschlagene Technik. Momentan mach ich Ergänzend auch noch Kamilendampfbäder. Irgendwann werd ich wohl mal unters Messer müssen, dann solls angeblich bessser werden.

Und das die IBCler und das Dampfsmaschienenkombinat vor uns sind ist das allerletzte. Die nehmen überhaupt keine Rücksicht. Solche Teams die nur an sich denken sollten vom WP ausgeschlossen werden und überhaupt sollten alle die vor uns sind (ausser TP2 Team) disqualifiziert werden! Schweinerei ist das, daß die sich einfach so vormogeln 


Na gut, laasen wir sie halt drin, sonst würds ja auch kein Spaß machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aufgrund meiner besonderen Nase bzw. des Stirnhöhlenzugangs mach ich ganzjähring tägl. einmal ne Nasenspülung. Bei Erkältung sogar mehrmals. Sowas wie ne Nasenwurzelmassage mach ich auch. Es gibt ne Asiatische Technik die im großen und ganzen den gleichen Zweck erfüllt wie die vom Frank vorgeschlagene Technik. Momentan mach ich Ergänzend auch noch Kamilendampfbäder. Irgendwann werd ich wohl mal unters Messer müssen, dann solls angeblich bessser werden.
> 
> Und das die IBCler und das Dampfsmaschienenkombinat vor uns sind ist das allerletzte. Die nehmen überhaupt keine Rücksicht. Solche Teams die nur an sich denken sollten vom WP ausgeschlossen werden und überhaupt sollten alle die vor uns sind (ausser TP2 Team) disqualifiziert werden! Schweinerei ist das, daß die sich einfach so vormogeln
> 
> ...




Der neue Thread " Dr. Taunusplauscher " wird hiermit feierlich eröffnet.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der neue Thread " Dr. Taunusplauscher " wird hiermit feierlich eröffnet.


----------



## fUEL (17. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Es ist wirklich so, daß seit hier hochdeutsch geschrieben wird der Thread zähflüssig geworden ist. 
wolle mer widda babbele=?


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Die Winterstarre greift nun auch auf diesen Thread über!  

Uuuaaaaaah.....


----------



## fUEL (17. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Winterstarre greift nun auch auf diesen Thread über!
> 
> Uuuaaaaaah.....




..........oder alle sind unnerwegs un mache fleissig Punkde.  
Was macht da Knie?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was macht da Knie?



Der verrät doch net wies em geht! Der schämt sich bestimmt. 

Hast Ihn solang rausgefordert bis er uff de Nas geleche hat?


----------



## fUEL (17. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der verrät doch net wies em geht! Der schämt sich bestimmt.
> 
> Hast Ihn solang rausgefordert bis er uff de Nas geleche hat?



Des kommt dadevon des der maant mit de lang Stütz de sdeilsde Ber enunner zu brettern und des nur pussie die Stütz eninnmache


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

So is er halt, maa muß en einfach gernhawwe..


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ..........oder alle sind unnerwegs un mache fleissig Punkde.



schee währs  

mir habb erst e mol de schlüssel von de fra ihrm audo uff nacht gesucht un net gefunne. des ding war wie vom erdbodde verschluggt  
geesche 23 uhr ebbes warn mer noch e mol uffm gimbi mit de daschelamb und em fludlischt vom mein audo. hat awer nix geholfe, des ding war fort und mei fraa bester laune ...

heit frieh dann gege halbe elfe widder uff de gimbi un nachgefraacht. des war die einzisch meeschlischkait, wo de schlissel abgeblibbe sei konnt ...
awer widder nix, aach net beim personal in de wertschafft ...

mei fraa, immer noch bester laune, un ich sinn dann widder haam un wollde weidersuche ...
da hat dann doch ahner vom gimbi uff di aarufantwortmaschin gebabbelt, dass de schlissel is doch am gimbi abgebbe worn ...

also nix wie hin un jetz un hat mei fraa wirklich widder gude laune  

soweit zum dema pungte sammele, der halbe daach war rum und mer hatte net mal mer zeid, um in meenz die bud weider aaaszuräume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der verrät doch net wies em geht! Der schämt sich bestimmt.
> 
> Hast Ihn solang rausgefordert bis er uff de Nas geleche hat?



Nix zum schämen da!  Und rausgefordert hat er mich eigentlich auch nicht.

Fahren tut, glaube ich, auch niemand mehr von den Plauschern außer Dir fUEL. D.h. der sdf wollte ja heute wieder.

Knie und Bein geht so, könnte schlimmer sein.


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Ei Lugga, fUEL, Maggo, Berchwell, roder hersch, satis,...

guckt ihr noch odder schrabt ihr schon? Da gibts doch bestimmt die allerneuste Milchtütenibbelnachrichte, Insolvenzmeldunge vom Rotwild, Rückrufaktione weche falsch zusammegebaute Teile nach de Inspektion, die neuste Fernheilmethode bei Schniefnase, ...


----------



## fUEL (17. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nix zum schämen da!  Und rausgefordert hat er mich eigentlich auch nicht.
> 
> Fahren tut, glaube ich, auch niemand mehr von den Plauschern außer Dir fUEL. D.h. der sdf wollte ja heute wieder.
> 
> Knie und Bein geht so, könnte schlimmer sein.



Ich muß ja noch e wing schaffe awwer wenn ich so enaus gugge du dann iss des Wedder awwwer werklich gut für a paar stündcher radfahren im Daunus.


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich muß ja noch e wing schaffe awwer wenn ich so enaus gugge du dann iss des Wedder awwwer werklich gut für a paar stündcher radfahren im Daunus.



ei, in welche rischdung gucksten da? hier in biebrich werds schon widder dungel...


----------



## fUEL (17. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei Lugga, fUEL, Maggo, Berchwell, roder hersch, satis,...
> 
> guckt ihr noch odder schrabt ihr schon? Da gibts doch bestimmt die allerneuste Milchtütenibbelnachrichte, Insolvenzmeldunge vom Rotwild, Rückrufaktione weche falsch zusammegebaute Teile nach de Inspektion, die neuste Fernheilmethode bei Schniefnase, ...



Hoffentlich werd dann nedd dem Uwe sein Bock in die Konkursmasse gerechned dann haben mer einen kranken ohne bike ojeoje


----------



## Marco2k3 (17. November 2006)

Hi Leute 

Ich wollt mich mal vorstellen !
Ich werd mir zu Weihnachten mein erstes richtiges MTB kaufen.
Das Poison Zyankali N. Für 500 scheint es ganz ok zu sein.
Ich wohn in Hainburg und bin 15Jahre alt !

Hoffe wir machen mal ne Tour (nicht so lange) zusammen !

Schöne
Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ei, in welche rischdung gucksten da? hier in biebrich werds schon widder dungel...



Awwer dungel is doch ned schlecht solang mer sich ned verfeehrt wg so em umgefallene Baum - des war doch de rischdische Weesch; hab uff de kard geguggt.


----------



## Maggo (17. November 2006)

Marco2k3 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich wollt mich mal vorstellen !
> Ich werd mir zu Weihnachten mein erstes richtiges MTB kaufen.
> ...



Hallo Namensvetter,

wir nehmen dich natürlich gerne mal mit. man muss halt nur mal sehen, wie das dann mit der anreise aussieht. hast du schon entdeckt, dass es auch jede menge biker aus Hanau gibt. das ist glaub ich etwas näher an Hainburg.

wieauchimmer, viel spass mit deinem rad und wenns da ist, meld dich einfach nochmal und wor verabreden was.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei Lugga, fUEL, Maggo, Berchwell, roder hersch, satis,...
> 
> guckt ihr noch odder schrabt ihr schon? Da gibts doch bestimmt die allerneuste Milchtütenibbelnachrichte, Insolvenzmeldunge vom Rotwild, Rückrufaktione weche falsch zusammegebaute Teile nach de Inspektion, die neuste Fernheilmethode bei Schniefnase, ...



Sag jetzt bitte das Du bleed daherbabbelts. Ich werd ja grad noch kränker.



Un wenn de doch net bled daherbabbelts will ich wisse wo des herhast, sonst glaab ich hier gar nix von wesche Rotwild und Insolvenz!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2006)

das hier wollte ich nur mal kurz loben 

Bei mir ist momentan ziemlich dünne...Schule war ja mal schön und gut, nur mitlerweile kann ich sogar wenn ich früh zuhause bin nur noch 2std fahren bis es mir zu dunkel wird 
Aber ich hoffe das sich das ab Montag ändert, wenn alles gut geht haben wir ab da ein Ergobike vor der Glotze  dann sollte das mit den Punkten wieder besser werder.


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sag jetzt bitte das Du bleed daherbabbelts. Ich werd ja grad noch kränker.
> 
> 
> 
> Un wenn de doch net bled daherbabbelts will ich wisse wo des herhast, sonst glaab ich hier gar nix von wesche Rotwild und Insolvenz!



ei, ich dacht ich könnt aus dem aan oder annern n beitrach rauskitzele!  Brachst net bibbern, dei rad kommt bestimmt bald supper in schuss widder von wilde rde zurück! musst jetzt also gaanz schnell gesund wern!!!


----------



## arkonis (17. November 2006)

ich werde mich auch bemühen ein paar Punkte einzufahren, jedoch nicht heute  
im februar, so hoffe ich, bleibt mir mehr Zeit.
ein Option ist noch mit Zelt und Schlafsack mit dem Bike eine Woche durchzufahren, das hat was , habe das auch schon ein paarmal gemacht und kann nur positives berichten.


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das hier wollte ich nur mal kurz loben
> 
> Bei mir ist momentan ziemlich dünne...Schule war ja mal schön und gut, nur mitlerweile kann ich sogar wenn ich früh zuhause bin nur noch 2std fahren bis es mir zu dunkel wird
> Aber ich hoffe das sich das ab Montag ändert, wenn alles gut geht haben wir ab da ein Ergobike vor der Glotze  dann sollte das mit den Punkten wieder besser werder.



Mittlerweile liege sogar ich weit vor Dir!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> soweit zum dema pungte sammele, der halbe daach war rum und mer hatte net mal mer zeid, um in meenz die bud weider aaaszuräume


Wärt ihr die ganzen Strecken mit dem Rad gefahren und hättet mit der Mirage geleuchtet, dann wärens ordentlich Punkte gewesen!


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich werde mich auch bemühen ein paar Punkte einzufahren, jedoch nicht heute
> im februar, so hoffe ich, bleibt mir mehr Zeit.
> ein Option ist noch mit Zelt und Schlafsack mit dem Bike eine Woche durchzufahren, das hat was , habe das auch schon ein paarmal gemacht und kann nur positives berichten.



ganz bestimmt nicht im Winter, oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ei, ich dacht ich könnt aus dem aan oder annern n beitrach rauskitzele!  Brachst net bibbern, dei rad kommt bestimmt bald supper in schuss widder von wilde rde zurück! musst jetzt also gaanz schnell gesund wern!!!



Du weist Doch das Teammitglieder nicht ersetzt wern dürfe, was wenn ich nun nen Herzinfakt bekomme hät? Dann würd  er aber dahstehe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (17. November 2006)

einmal im Sommer war ziemlich heiß und einmal an Ostern das war vor 9 Jahren.
wir mussten uns gegen Sturm und Hagel behaupten  
auf dem Campingplatz sind wir durchweg die ersten "Reisenden" gewessen


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du weist Doch das Teammitglieder nicht ersetzt wern dürfe, was wenn ich nun nen Herzinfakt bekomme hät? Dann würd  er aber dahstehe!



Na zum Glück biste ja a bissi belastbar!


----------



## caroka (17. November 2006)

Ei gugg ema. Kaum werd hessisch gebawwelt, läuft des hier widder.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2006)

Hätte der Fux mich nicht so brutalst demotiviert hätte ich einiges mehr an Punkten! Ist nur recht so das er nicht fährt!


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hätte der Fux mich nicht so brutalst demotiviert hätte ich einiges mehr an Punkten! Ist nur recht so das er nicht fährt!



Wie hat er das denn geschafft?


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei gugg ema. Kaum werd hessisch gebawwelt, läuft des hier widder.



Ei sonst verstehste ja nix. siehste, kaum verstehsts widder, babbelste aach widder mit.


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> einmal im Sommer war ziemlich heiß und einmal an Ostern das war vor 9 Jahren.
> wir mussten uns gegen Sturm und Hagel behaupten
> auf dem Campingplatz sind wir durchweg die ersten "Reisenden" gewessen



Das glaube ich! Im Winter erspare ich mir soetwas.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2006)

Na mit seinen "muss-miese-Laune-verbreiten" Beiträgen als wir grade zu Punkt-Höchstform aufliefen. Und der Kater hat ihn unterstützt und uns alle zu Pausen bequatscht...guck dir meinen Verlauf doch an, einmal 2std treten und dann zwei Tage Pause damit ich nächstes Jahr im Sommer nicht schlapp mache  Seit die hier so einmaschiert sind tut mir von jeder kleinen Tour gleich die ganze Beinmuskulatur weh 
Aber mim Ergo, im Warmen, ohne schmiergelnde Felgenbremse und wos immer hell ist wenn man will - da wird das schon wieder


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Na mit seinen "muss-miese-Laune-verbreiten" Beiträgen als wir grade zu Punkt-Höchstform aufliefen. Und der Kater hat ihn unterstützt und uns alle zu Pausen bequatscht...guck dir meinen Verlauf doch an, einmal 2std treten und dann zwei Tage Pause damit ich nächstes Jahr im Sommer nicht schlapp mache  Seit die hier so einmaschiert sind tut mir von jeder kleinen Tour gleich die ganze Beinmuskulatur weh
> Aber mim Ergo, im Warmen, ohne schmiergelnde Felgenbremse und wos immer hell ist wenn man will - da wird das schon wieder



hmhmhmhm, für mich sieht das ja eher so aus, als ob Du Dir schon in Deinen jungen Jahren einen großen Hund hast zugelegt...  

Ich geh (fahr) jetzt wenigstens mal ein/zwei Punkte holen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2006)

Na 4 Pünktchen habe ich auch geholt, morgen wieder n Ründchen...

Und so groß kann mein Hund wohl noch nicht sein wenn ich mich nach einem anstrengenden Berufsschultag lol noch aufs Rad schwing und trotz Wassergefüllter Trails auf den Feldberg strampel  war halt sehr schnell dunkel und das kann ich alleine nunmal nicht ab


----------



## Maggo (17. November 2006)

> Ei gugg ema. Kaum werd hessisch gebawwelt, läuft des hier widder.



da habters doch. des lag nur an dem gezwungene vollkomme verkrampfte hochdeutsch. isch muss noch e bissi uffraame, morsche kommts fräulein zurick un da solls hier glänze, net das die denkt isch wär die ganz zeit nur am plausche gewese.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

Das würd ich auch gern mache. Aber ich hüts Haus und weis net wo ichs Ei hinlegen soll. 

Man ist das langweilig Krank zu sein. So ein doofer Frei Tag.
Des is vielleicht öööööööödeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hier. Hab langsam auch genug geschlafe, nein sogar viel zu viel. Man is das öööööööööddeeeeeeee hier.

grmmbl, mmmpf, gääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääähn, grrrr!


----------



## Maggo (17. November 2006)

> war halt sehr schnell dunkel und das kann ich alleine nunmal nicht ab



nee, allans braucht des kann mensch. zusamme machts abber widder spass.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2006)

rüschtüsch


----------



## puremalt (17. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab gerade was witziges entdeckt.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3189460&postcount=2702
> 
> ...



Wow, jetzt werd ich schon verlinkt  Es wirkt  

Hey Maggo, du bist 12 Plätze bzw. 1 Punkt vor mir. Was hälst du von einem Einzelduell? Wär doch 'n zusätzlicher Ansporn, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. November 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Wow, jetzt werd ich schon verlinkt  Es wirkt
> 
> Hey Maggo, du bist 12 Plätze bzw. 1 Punkt vor mir. Was hälst du von einem Einzelduell? Wär doch 'n zusätzlicher Ansporn, oder?




des hat sisch mosche doch eh erledischt. es sei denn du fährst aach.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Na mit seinen "muss-miese-Laune-verbreiten" Beiträgen als wir grade zu Punkt-Höchstform aufliefen. Und der Kater hat ihn unterstützt und uns alle zu Pausen bequatscht...guck dir meinen Verlauf doch an, einmal 2std treten und dann zwei Tage Pause damit ich nächstes Jahr im Sommer nicht schlapp mache  Seit die hier so einmaschiert sind tut mir von jeder kleinen Tour gleich die ganze Beinmuskulatur weh


@fux: Jawoll! Es klappt!   Du machst weiter miese Laune und ich fahr in der Zwischenzeit wieder WPPs ein. Morgen geht´s wieder los!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2006)

Uwe: wie stehts bei dir mit der LED?


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das würd ich auch gern mache. Aber ich hüts Haus und weis net wo ichs Ei hinlegen soll.
> 
> Man ist das langweilig Krank zu sein. So ein doofer Frei Tag.
> Des is vielleicht öööööööödeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hier. Hab langsam auch genug geschlafe, nein sogar viel zu viel. Man is das öööööööööddeeeeeeee hier.
> ...



So, so, findst uns hier also öööödeeeeee!


----------



## Maggo (17. November 2006)

da lied er krank in de eck rum unn statt sich zu freue, dass mer fern da sin macht der so bleede sprüsch.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe: wie stehts bei dir mit der LED?



Die wird erst mit der nächsten Bestellung bei Farnell mitbestellt. Das kann noh ne Woche dauern.




Arachne schrieb:


> So, so, findst uns hier also öööödeeeeee!



Net Ihr seid öööööööööööd bei mir Zuhaus is es öööööd. Ich kenn schon jeden Fleck an der Deck!

*Ich will wieder Biken!*


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

LED?

Farnell?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> da lied er krank in de eck rum unn statt sich zu freue, dass mer fern da sin macht der so bleede sprüsch.



siehe Posting Nr. 3773, mach mir jetzt nen Tee, man is das öööööööööööd


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> LED?
> 
> Farnell?



Ungefähr 60 Seiten weiter vorne hab ich mal dem Cracy von ner neuen LED von lumina erzählt die 250 lm bringt. 8,6 Watt hat und ca. nen 1 Ampere frißt.
Gibts bei Farnell. Vielleicht is es ne alternative zur Lupi


----------



## Maggo (17. November 2006)

> mach mir jetzt nen Tee



wer ich????


gib mal ne info zu der led. wie wird die verpackt (gehäuse?) was kostet das? ich bin auch noch am überlegen was neues zu basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ungefähr 60 Seiten weiter vorne hab ich mal dem Cracy von ner neuen LED von lumina erzählt die 250 lm bringt. 8,6 Watt hat und ca. nen 1 Ampere frißt.
> Gibts bei Farnell. Vielleicht is es ne alternative zur Lupi



Ach so. Komisch dass ich mich nicht daran erinnere, wenn es erst etwa gestern war!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

Des is se:
http://de.farnell.com/jsp/endecaSearch/partDetail.jsp?SKU=1225174

im Datenblatt sind dann auch die 250lm erwähnt


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

Preis ist 16,24
Da kommt noch Linse und Kühlkörper dezu. War glub ich zusammen noch mal 16 Eus. Fehlt noch ne Stromquelle für 1 Amp (mal sehen ob ich was auf der Schule gelernt hab, da werd ich mal selbst dran versuchen) und en LI ionen (**gier**).

Bevor aber die Stromquelle gebaut werd, werden erstmal ein paar test, vorallendingen en Vergleich mit der Lupine **Gerdzuzwinker** druchgeführt wern. Anforderung: Mindestens mit Lupi vergleichbar. Wenn des alles positiv  gelaufe is mach ich misch an die dappisch Stromquell dran.

Des Ding hat halt den Vorteil das mer ka Hochspg. zum zünde brauch. Die Betriebsspg lliegt mit rund 7,5 auch in nem Akzeptablen Bereich. Des spart Akku gewicht. 1Amp im Vergleich zu den knappen 2 Amps bei Halos ist auch besser. Auf em Papier siehts erstmal aus als ob das Ding besser als Halo ist. Jetzt müsse mer mal warte was die realitäd sacht.

Mein Fraa sacht ich wär unausgeglichen. Was mant se nur? Die will mer sogar am Montach de Ergo beim Aldi kaafe.  Man is das ööööööööööööööd bei mir!


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Preis ist 16,24
> Da kommt noch Linse und Kühlkörper dezu. War glub ich zusammen noch mal 16 Eus. Fehlt noch ne Stromquelle für 1 Amp (mal sehen ob ich was auf der Schule gelernt hab, da werd ich mal selbst dran versuchen) und en LI ionen (**gier**).
> 
> Bevor aber die Stromquelle gebaut werd, werden erstmal ein paar test, vorallendingen en Vergleich mit der Lupine **Gerdzuzwinker** druchgeführt wern. Anforderung: Mindestens mit Lupi vergleichbar. Wenn des alles positiv  gelaufe is mach ich misch an die dappisch Stromquell dran.
> ...



oh, se will Dich aach noch ma ab un an sehe (würd ich sache, wenn De ma n bissi fahn würdst).  Was kostn des teil? TOTAL BEKLOPPT!!!! Am End kaaf ichs mir aach noch nur weche dem dappische wp...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, se will Dich aach noch ma ab un an sehe (würd ich sache, wenn De ma n bissi fahn würdst).  Was kostn des teil? TOTAL BEKLOPPT!!!! Am End kaaf ichs mir aach noch nur weche dem dappische wp...



199 Euronen,  und so wie ich im moment bin will se mich net!

Zitat der letzten Unterhaltung:
Ich kom in die Küch sie gugt fersehen und guggt mich dann an:

Ich: *Was guggsten so?*

Sie: Ich werde meinen Mann doch mal anschauen dürfen

Ich: *Gug weiter fersehe*

Sie: Du bist unausgeglichen!

Ich: *Gug weiter fersehe und sei ruhisch*

Sie: Warum bis de den so?

Ich: *Sei ruhisch*

....jetzt sitz ich widder hier.... man is das ööööööööööööööööööd


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 199 Euronen,  und so wie ich im moment bin will se mich net!
> 
> Zitat der letzten Unterhaltung:
> Ich kom in die Küch sie gugt fersehen und guggt mich dann an:
> ...



passe ma uff: de gehst jetz nochema ganz leis in die kich nei, gibst dei fraa vorsichtisch n kuss uff die wang sachst leise "ich hab dich lieb" un gehst widder. *AUF!*


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

Hab ich gemacht, sie hat mich mit grosse Auche aagegugt und gsagt was is des jetzt


Hilfe, jetzt will se den PC feindlich übernehemen.
Es nechste Posting kommt net von mir..


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht, sie hat mich mit grosse Auche aagegugt und gsagt was is des jetzt
> 
> 
> Hilfe, jetzt will se den PC feindlich übernehemen.
> Es nechste Posting kommt net von mir..


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

confused: Ei was isn mim Lugga los??????????????? Langsam wird der komisch.....schleicht als da so rum un macht komisch Zeug. Kann den mal einer abhole und mim rad mitnemme. Des is ja net zum aushalte...........stöhhhnnn. Wenn ma nur geküßt wir, weil grad kei Rad im Keller steht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> confused: Ei was isn mim Lugga los??????????????? Langsam wird der komisch.....schleicht als da so rum un macht komisch Zeug. Kann den mal einer abhole und mim rad mitnemme. Des is ja net zum aushalte...........stöhhhnnn. Wenn ma nur geküßt wir, weil grad kei Rad im Keller steht!



glaab ich net! kann mer net vorstelle, dass der sei fraa nur denn küsst, wenn kaan rad im keller is. so wie der immer von saaner fraa schwärmt, kann ich mer des echt net vorstelle!!!  Un des er unaasgegliche is, is doch klar: der braacht ab un an `nen saddel unnern hinnern un frisch luft!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2006)

Ha, ha, ha Du hast se vetriewe! Du schameur


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2006)

Uwe: speciale für dich hab ich ma eben noch so nen 6v blei in reihe dazugeschaltet 
hier das ergebnis










Achso, man sagt zwar das man die Hoffnung nie aufgeben soll, aber ich behaupte einfach mal das du mit einer 8Watt LED nie an eine 16Watt HID rankommen wirst. Von der Lichtmenge sowieso nicht...vergleiche dazu einfach die Lumenwerte (250 zu geschätzten 900)
Nicht destotrotz ist die LED weiterhin interessant weil nur ein Bruchteil an kosten und das Gewicht und die Leuchtdauer bei meißt ausreichendem Licht sollte schaffbar sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2006)

Aber das braucht ja alles so viel Strom, d.h. Platzt 
Mal abwarten was der Uwe mit seiner LED rausbringen kann.
Wo seits ihr jetzt eign. alle  Punkte sammeln?


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Aber das braucht ja alles so viel Strom, d.h. Platzt
> Mal abwarten was der Uwe mit seiner LED rausbringen kann.
> Wo seits ihr jetzt eign. alle  Punkte sammeln?



Hier, ich bin hier! Und alle anderen sammeln grad bestimmt keine Punkte...


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. November 2006)

Hi,
MAN WAR DES NE WOCH' :kotz:

Isch war vorhind erst a mol Frust-Fresse....


... mid nem Snickärs und en Mars...


... von de Schäll-Tangstelle...


... in Groß-Gerau ...


... mid'm haisse schwarzes Klaaanes....


... meinem Bike 

ich hab's heud ärschendwie gebraucht ! Mei Fra hod zwor gesaad, ich häd en , aber es tad gud ...

UND DAS HIER....


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wärt ihr die ganzen Strecken mit dem Rad gefahren und hättet mit der Mirage geleuchtet, dann wärens ordentlich Punkte gewesen!





fUEL schrieb:


> ... solltet ihr Punkte machen und zwar mindestens so viele bis die ibcdimbracingteamtaunusjungs wieder hinter euch sind. oh oh


ist mittlerweile *Geschichte* 
4:17 hmm, 76,6 km, Ø-Puls 149m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (17. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier, ich bin hier! Und alle anderen sammeln grad bestimmt keine Punkte...


niggese, Ä Ä. Mußt Du guckst Du Ränging.... 

EDIT: 16. um genau zu sein.


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hi,
> MAN WAR DES NE WOCH' :kotz:
> 
> Isch war vorhind erst a mol Frust-Fresse....
> ...



Tse, da hat mers gefühl er is verscholle, un denn son HAMMER!


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. November 2006)

Ergänzend muß ich sagen, daß ich erst mit meiner Prinzessin ne Runde gedreht hab (ca. 15km / 1 Std.) und danach gen Süden geradelt bin.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2006)

sauber Carsten


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. November 2006)

Meld mich uch mal. Isch muss noch a wenig hessisch lerne. Das mächt nix. Kann von euch lernen. Trink dabei a Matee Tee.


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Meld mich uch mal. Isch muss noch a wenig hessisch lerne. Das mächt nix. Kann von euch lernen. Trink dabei a Matee Tee.



Schläft dei prinzessche schon?


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sauber Carsten


Has'de mei PN bekomme ?

Edit: ...isch wold de Lugga doch ned so allaans uff'm indernä zweide Platz losse ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2006)

Hab sogar drauf geantwortet, kams nicht an?
Naja, hatte geschrieben das ich dann da bin 
Weiß nur noch net ob mit Bike oder Zug...


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schläft dei prinzessche schon?



Klaro. Ein wenig schnorcheln ist uch dabei.

Bin schon ganz uffgerecht wejjjen morjje. Die Sunn soll scheine und nit so kalt werre.


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. November 2006)

Gerd, pungdemäßig bin isch insofern naidisch uff disch, weil de wahrschainlisch ned so dolle Übbel...äh Übberstunne mache musd in dahm öffendlische Dinsd ...
aber is gud so, was de annern Ihrn padres-team is...
(wennse stattdesse noch en Fux oder Kader oder a anneres Grasnabehohes Dier hädde, wärnse uff'm 39. oder 40. Platz zur Zaid; unser Bedauern hädde se dann aber)
...is uns unsern Arachne !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ....
> Weiß nur noch net ob mit Bike oder Zug...


Klar, 35 km in BK is ja "Mückeschieß" für Disch  (mir könne Disch ja uff der Rückfaht ab Mainz oder so nauswerffe )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. November 2006)

überleg ich mir dann


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gerd, pungdemäßig bin isch insofern naidisch uff disch, weil de wahrschainlisch ned so dolle Übbel...äh Übberstunne mache musd in dahm öffendlische Dinsd ...
> aber is gud so, was de annern Ihrn padres-team is...
> (wennse stattdesse noch en Fux oder Kader oder a anneres Grasnabehohes Dier hädde, wärnse uff'm 39. oder 40. Platz zur Zaid; unser Bedauern hädde se dann aber)
> ...is uns unsern Arachne !



den padresdiem den kenn ich ja net, wenn ich aber mitkrie, was n fUEL fahrn kann, werd ich ganz neidsch! Net nur weche de zeit, auch weche de belastung fürn körber!


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

beim dimbigimbi ham mer iebrichens gescherzt, des während des wps die scheidunge und abbeitslosezahle drastisch aasteiche...


----------



## fUEL (18. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> beim dimbigimbi ham mer iebrichens gescherzt, des während des wps die scheidunge und abbeitslosezahle drastisch aasteiche...



Also ich war wege meim Personal Trainign erst so späd dahaam und hab erschendwie de Awendesse erst um 2230 ferdisch gehabt und da hat mei weib mit mir ned mehr gesproche, weil ich so beiläufig erwähnt hab, dess ich in die palz will.

Debei hat se am Mittwoch noch gesacht: naja wenn ich nedd mitmuß.
Jedzd hat se gemeint des ich ausser zum Essenkochen , zum Essen und zum Schlafe nedt mehr dahaam wär und se würd ja wenischsdens am Sonndag mal gern mit mir frühstücke.

Ich hab gesagt : Awwer gern ich back auch die Brötche um 730 am Sonntag iss alles fertisch.-
Des kam ned so gut an.


Ich glaub die Opfer wern zu hoch so langsam.

Ach ja un se hat gesagt ich könnt ja gleich mit meim Drahtesel in de Wald ziehe.

Des ist einfach bös, oder ???


----------



## fUEL (18. November 2006)

Seid Ihr schoo am Penne??

Na dann geh ich auch mal falls die Dür ned zu iss für den "Waldschrat" wie se mich genannt hat.


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2006)

da hat ja lang kaaner mehr schlechte laune hier verbreitet.

wird zeit, dass ich mal wieder eingreife  

net, dass uns des mit dene plauscher jez ausm ruder laufe tut ...

also los geht´s, schlechtelaunemodus on :
isch bin rischtisch schlecht draaf, weil ich die ganz woch kaa pungde hab einfahrn könne   :kotz:    (genug schlechte laune smilies ? ) und wer aach heud net dazu komme tun    

awer morsche is sonndach und weh es scheint ka sonn fir misch   isch will morsche aach mal widder pungde  

schlechterlaunemodus (vorerst) off


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2006)

> und wer aach heud net dazu komme tun



isch abber. unn schüss.


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> da hat ja lang kaaner mehr schlechte laune hier verbreitet.
> 
> wird zeit, dass ich mal wieder eingreife
> 
> ...



armer fux werd net naus gelasse! Abber wieso schlechte laune???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> da hat ja lang kaaner mehr schlechte laune hier verbreitet.
> 
> wird zeit, dass ich mal wieder eingreife
> 
> ...


Bis gesdärn abbend had isch ach schleschde Laune, nu is widder alles im grüne Beraisch .... Du steggst misch ned an , Duuuu *ned* ...  (des machd wenn dann ma el cheffe [nischd zu verwächsele mid maner Prinzessin])


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also ich war wege meim Personal Trainign erst so späd dahaam und hab erschendwie de Awendesse erst um 2230 ferdisch gehabt und da hat mei weib mit mir ned mehr gesproche, weil ich so beiläufig erwähnt hab, dess ich in die palz will.
> 
> Debei hat se am Mittwoch noch gesacht: naja wenn ich nedd mitmuß.
> Jedzd hat se gemeint des ich ausser zum Essenkochen , zum Essen und zum Schlafe nedt mehr dahaam wär und se würd ja wenischsdens am Sonndag mal gern mit mir frühstücke.
> ...





fUEL schrieb:


> Seid Ihr schoo am Penne??
> 
> Na dann geh ich auch mal falls die Dür ned zu iss für den "Waldschrat" wie se mich genannt hat.



Ich hoff sie hat n waldschrat noch nei gelasse!? na, sonst hätt er sich bestimmt nomal gemeldet. Abber hoschemal, so geht des werklich net. mer müsse unsernen verpflichdunge un grad dene süße weider adäquat nachkomme. ich waas, is net immer aafach... mir mache wahrscheinlich grad all son spagat. abber, wenn nödich, müsse mehr den denn halt e ma in richtung wech vom rad a bissi korrogiere!  (nur a bissi)


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> isch abber. unn schüss.


----------



## caroka (18. November 2006)

Ei Männä,

ich bräucht ema a Modiwationsspritz.  Ich hogg hier am BC unn futter Nudella in misch anei. Des lezde Kraftdraining dud mer als noch inn de Knoche stecke. Abbä isch werd mich Euch zuliebe doch ma uffraffe, des kanns ja net gewese sein.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> beim dimbigimbi ham mer iebrichens gescherzt, des während des wps die scheidunge und abbeitslosezahle drastisch aasteiche...


Laider gar ned so abwägisch, wenn mer die Sischnale vom Lugga, Fuel und ma Fra so midbekimmt. 
Lösungsaasätze:
Ich had ma Fra ach'n Bike gekaaft und war gestern mid ere unnerwechs. Trozdem hadse wie isch "etwas" späder hamkam gemeind, isch häd en dubbes. "Undank der Weld Lohn" kann mer da nur saache.
Oder kann die Keulenschwingerfragdion sachdienlische Tips und Hinwaise gebbe  ?


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Laider gar ned so abwägisch, wenn mer die Sischnale vom Lugga, Fuel und ma Fra so midbekimmt.
> Lösungsaasätze:
> Ich had ma Fra ach'n Bike gekaaft und war gestern mid ere unnerwechs. Trozdem hadse wie isch "etwas" späder hamkam gemeind, isch häd en dubbes. "Undank der Weld Lohn" kann mer da nur saache.
> Oder kann die Keulenschwingerfragdion sachdienlische Tips und Hinwaise gebbe  ?



Ich glaab, des is net geschlechtschbezifisch; ich fürcht, mir sinn hier all infiziert, habbe all n dubbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei Männä,
> 
> ich bräucht ema a Modiwationsspritz.  Ich hogg hier am BC unn futter Nudella in misch anei. Des lezde Kraftdraining dud mer als noch inn de Knoche stecke. Abbä isch werd mich Euch zuliebe doch ma uffraffe, des kanns ja net gewese sein.



ei gugge ma, grad rechnets net un es is ziemlich mild. Ideale radfahrbedingunge!  

grad wenn mer alles weh dut, muss isch wenischtens a ma korz uffs bike! denn hört des nämlich viel schneller widder uff! mer muß halt während des fahns uff sein köpper hosche. abber net vorm fahn, da is denn meist de hund lauder...


----------



## caroka (18. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Oder kann die Keulenschwingerfragdion sachdienlische Tips und Hinwaise gebbe  ?



Jaja, des iss ga net so eifach. Mein Ex hat mein Spott unnerstützt, der wa immer debei. Des wa mer gar net so recht. Vill zu endusiastisch waa der. Des iss halt es annern Extrem. Abbä Tipps kann ich eisch da ga net gebbe. Des muss alles indiwiduell ageguggt wern. 
Aans kann isch eisch sache, wenns Fraasche sich vernachläsischt fühlt wärds gefählisch. Ei die will doch defö verantwottlich sein, das euer Homone unn was was isch net alles steische. Wenn ihr dadefö uffs Bike steigt, muss die sich doch inn Frache stelle.


----------



## caroka (18. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ei gugge ma, grad rechnets net un es is ziemlich mild. Ideale radfahrbedingunge!
> 
> grad wenn mer alles weh dut, muss isch wenischtens a ma korz uffs bike! denn hört des nämlich viel schneller widder uff! mer muß halt während des fahns uff sein köpper hosche. abber net vorm fahn, da is denn meist de hund lauder...



Ei da fehlt mer a bissi de Endusiasmus.....
Abbä isch mach misch ab....


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Jaja, des iss ga net so eifach. Mein Ex hat mein Spott unnerstützt, der wa immer debei. Des wa mer gar net so recht. Vill zu endusiastisch waa der. Des iss halt es annern Extrem. Abbä Tipps kann ich eisch da ga net gebbe. Des muss alles indiwiduell ageguggt wern.
> Aans kann isch eisch sache, wenns Fraasche sich vernachläsischt fühlt wärds gefählisch. Ei die will doch defö verantwottlich sein, das euer Homone unn was was isch net alles steische. Wenn ihr dadefö uffs Bike steigt, muss die sich doch inn Frache stelle.



des is alles son bissi schizophren: viele fraue wolle ja schon aach son wilde nadurbursch, wollen en abber aach ganz viel bei sich ham. annerst enum würd ich aach immer bei meiner liebste sei wolle, abber denn immer mehr verwachliche. widderspricht sich so a bissi. außerdem würd se mich verwachlicht aach nemmer habbe wolle... wie immer is des rischtische middelmass gefraacht. un des is, wie die caroka schon sacht, individuell stack unnerschiedlich.


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei da fehlt mer a bissi de Endusiasmus.....
> Abbä isch mach misch ab....



tschuldigung, fer mich isses noch ganz frieh am moje...  

abbä:


----------



## Lucafabian (18. November 2006)

Wie mers macht, macht mers falsch!


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie mers macht, macht mers falsch!



oder rischtisch: des is die fraach vom halb voll, odder halb leere glas!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. November 2006)

So Problämcher hob i leider noch keen


----------



## Lucafabian (18. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So Problämcher hob i leider noch keen



Des kommt sei Der sicher.


Für Abenteur wolle se en wilde Kerl (so aaner dem mer net übern Weg traue tut)
und zum Heirate wolle se a Weichei der e ne dann nach zwaa Jahr zu langweilisch is. Ausserdem tun se ein sowieso net verstehe. Schaut Euch nur des Posting von maaner Fraa gestern Abend an


----------



## puremalt (18. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> des hat sisch mosche doch eh erledischt. es sei denn du fährst aach.



    
Nä, eigentlich wollt ich jetzt, wo's Wetter ungemütlich wird, mein Rad einmotten.  
Samstag fahr ich wirklich nicht, schließlich seh ich meinen Schatz nur 1-2mal die Woche, und da will ich nicht auch noch radeln. Aber mein Vorschlag bezog sich mehr auf den gesamten WP.

Falls du mich nicht mehr kennen solltest: du hast mir nach deiner allerersten AWB-Tour 'ne Kippe angeboten. 
Aber das nächste Mal rauch ich eine mit.
Bis dahin: catch me if you can  
(na gut, momentan lieg ich ja noch hinten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (18. November 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Nä, eigentlich wollt ich jetzt, wo's Wetter ungemütlich wird, mein Rad einmotten.
> Samstag fahr ich wirklich nicht, schließlich seh ich meinen Schatz nur 1-2mal die Woche, und da will ich nicht auch noch radeln. Aber mein Vorschlag bezog sich mehr auf den gesamten WP.
> 
> Falls du mich nicht mehr kennen solltest: du hast mir nach deiner allerersten AWB-Tour 'ne Kippe angeboten.
> ...



Nach Dr. Plauscher nun"  Kontakthof Plauscher "  ich würd bei gegenseitiger Neigung eine Nelke am Lenker vorschlagen am besten rot wie die Liebe, stinkt auch net so wie ne Kippe.

Aber mit Heiraten würd ich warten bis der Wp rumn ist, sonst gibt es Punkteinbußen


----------



## fUEL (18. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> schee währs
> 
> mir habb erst e mol de schlüssel von de fra ihrm audo uff nacht gesucht un net gefunne. des ding war wie vom erdbodde verschluggt
> geesche 23 uhr ebbes warn mer noch e mol uffm gimbi mit de daschelamb und em fludlischt vom mein audo. hat awer nix geholfe, des ding war fort und mei fraa bester laune ...
> ...



Mer kann ja ned behaupte dess der Furx immer für die schächd Laun zustännisch waär, der Beitrag hat doch bestimmt alle zum Greische gebrachd.( ausser dem Fux )


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So Problämcher hob i leider noch keen


So wärklisch braache dedsde die ach ned, des kann isch Dir flüsdern ... also isch man die Probleme, ned des Gewächs.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> So wärklisch braache dedsde die ach ned, des kann isch Dir flüsdern ... also isch man die Probleme, ned des Gewächs.


Ohhhh sche****, mei Fra had des Posting gelese .....



 des gibbd Bungtabzüsche ... aber annern als WP-Bungde, isch muß mol ebbe  ....



Sie had mir schon Grausamkaide angedrohd, "Wäsche selbst wäsche, schwazez Toastbrod ......."


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2006)

> Falls du mich nicht mehr kennen solltest: du hast mir nach deiner allerersten AWB-Tour 'ne Kippe angeboten.
> Aber das nächste Mal rauch ich eine mit.
> Bis dahin: catch me if you can
> (na gut, momentan lieg ich ja noch hinten)



klar kenn isch disch noch. isch bin net so aaner, der e annern gesischt ruckzuck widder vergesse tut.

@frank:


----------



## fUEL (18. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar kenn isch disch noch. isch bin net so aaner, der e annern gesischt ruckzuck widder vergesse tut.
> 
> @frank:



  Sorry musste einfach den Sarkasmus rauslassen, weil ich gerade so gut drauf bin. Hab meinen Platz für Donnersberg zur Verfügung gestellt, da ich zu Hause bleiben sollte, um größeren Schaden abzuwenden.

Viel Spaß Euch dann morsche.
Frank


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2006)

isch könnt mer grad in de hinnern beisse. da fehle mer doch zwaa läscherlische pungte un ich wär zwoder in de diemwertung. raschid warum hastn sooo frieh uffgebbe misse?


----------



## habkeinnick (18. November 2006)

man war heute wenig am fuchstanz los. seid ihr alles schönwetter biker? *lachweg*


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2006)

ich war zweimal da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. November 2006)

dieses jahr?


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2006)

ja, dieses jahr war ich schon zweimal da ( oder wars doch öfter??? )


----------



## habkeinnick (18. November 2006)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt. heute hat mich auch ein jäger ermahnt vorsichtig auf  "meiner" seite des feldbergs zu fahren. da war treibjagd und ich mitten drin.  

sowas, hab dann auf der heimfahrt lieber mal den regenüberzug vom rucksack raus geholt.  besser ist das


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2006)

> hab dann auf der heimfahrt lieber mal den regenüberzug vom rucksack raus geholt.



der iss schußsicher?!?


----------



## habkeinnick (18. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> der iss schußsicher?!?




logo, kennst du nicht den schußsicheren deuter regenüberzug? kann ja passieren, ist auch keine serienausstattung


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> der iss schußsicher?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. November 2006)

ei gun morsche carsten.


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2006)

wie schauts bei dir mit punktesammeln aus? soll jetzt kein unterdruck setzen sein, aber vielleicht geht ja was gemeinsam.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Moin, moin,
schön dasde noch en paar Bungde eigefahre host .
Wesche gestärn obend; des wor ned planbar und deswesche hun isch vorher nix gesaachd/geboosded.
Abber es wern sich noch mansche Geleschehaide finne, das mer widder de Schleus überquärn... (wenn übberhaubt dann Diensdach; des muß isch abber noch mid mainer Holden bespresche..)


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2006)

de dinnsdaach muss ich in de nacht schaffe. schaad.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. November 2006)

Das mit morsche holb 10 in Hofhaam steht noch?


----------



## fUEL (18. November 2006)

Hi zusammen !
Ihr solltet mal, falls nicht schon geschehen den Fred bewerten, denn irgendwelche Spezis haben den bis auf 3 Sterne im Rating runtergestuft.

Das kann man ja wieder verbessern.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. November 2006)

Was hast du denn, ne 4,0 von 5 ist doch schonmal was


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> schön dasde noch en paar Bungde eigefahre host .
> Wesche gestärn obend; des wor ned planbar und deswesche hun isch vorher nix gesaachd/geboosded.
> Abber es wern sich noch mansche Geleschehaide finne, das mer widder de Schleus überquärn... (wenn übberhaubt dann Diensdach; des muß isch abber noch mid mainer Holden bespresche..)





Maggo schrieb:


> de dinnsdaach muss ich in de nacht schaffe. schaad.



diensdach abend muss ich mein gewinn von de aok-aktion "mit dem rad zur a....." feierlich entgeche nemme (n abus faltschloss)!


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> man war heute wenig am fuchstanz los. seid ihr alles schönwetter biker? *lachweg*



mir warn heut unner annerm uffm feldi. da hat mer net nur weche des nebbels kaam aaner geseje, ne da war aach kaam aaner.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. November 2006)

Zitat von habkeinnick  
man war heute wenig am fuchstanz los. seid ihr alles schönwetter biker? *lachweg*

Ei die Biker doch ach nur ganz kurz fuchstanz, die fahrn ja nur dran vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sorry musste einfach den Sarkasmus rauslassen, weil ich gerade so gut drauf bin. Hab meinen Platz für Donnersberg zur Verfügung gestellt, da ich zu Hause bleiben sollte, um größeren Schaden abzuwenden.
> 
> Viel Spaß Euch dann morsche.
> Frank



mach der net so viel da draus! un wenn de uns moje überhaapt e ma erwähnst, denn nur so: aanerseits biste zwar traurisch net debei zu sein, annererseits gefällts der viel mehr ma widder in ruh mit daaner fraa zu frühstücke!


----------



## caroka (18. November 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> man war heute wenig am fuchstanz los. seid ihr alles schönwetter biker? *lachweg*



Hier mach ema langsam. Wann waste dann obbe. Ich habb um 11:42 Uhre am Fuchstanz uff des Händi geguggt unn dann habb ich mich bös eile misse, weil ich um halber aans im MDZet verabbredd war. Schee Wedder Beiger, ich gebb der a.


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

@caroka: de hast uns gerettet!    mer sinn nnu widder knapp vorm niederwild.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. November 2006)

Caro, Gerd und Maggo


----------



## caroka (18. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: de hast uns gerettet!    mer sinn nnu widder knapp vorm niederwild.



Ja, isch hoff ihr wisst des zu schätze. Weil des waa rischtisch stressisch. Isch wusst gaa net, dass isch da so lansam hochgefahn bin und wie isch uff die Uhr gugg, muss ich feststelle, dass isch inner dreifertel Stund geduscht im Zentrum sei misst. Ei isch hätt des geschafft abbä mei Audo iss widder kabutt. Kimmt halt alles anners wie mer denge dud. 
Ei jez sitz ich hier, alaa am BC unn risch nach Männäpafiem, weil ich mer aans habb zeische lasse abbä es iss kaan Mann da. Ei des iss zum verrickt wern, dadebei riescht des sooooo gud.


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, isch hoff ihr wisst des zu schätze. Weil des waa rischtisch stressisch. Isch wusst gaa net, dass isch da so lansam hochgefahn bin und wie isch uff die Uhr gugg, muss ich feststelle, dass isch inner dreifertel Stund geduscht im Zentrum sei misst. Ei isch hätt des geschafft abbä mei Audo iss widder kabutt. Kimmt halt alles anners wie mer denge dud.
> Ei jez sitz ich hier, alaa am BC unn risch nach Männäpafiem, weil ich mer aans habb zeische lasse abbä es iss kaan Mann da. Ei des iss zum verrickt wern, dadebei riescht des sooooo gud.



Puuh, was fer a strategie! muss ich aach ma probiere: aafach ma a bissi frauepafiem uffleche. hab grad kaans hier.  derf uch vorbei komme un mer welches leie?!    

Ansonste nochema:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. November 2006)

Sehe ich es richtig das morgen um halb 10 jemand in Hofheim ist um mich mit zu nehmen?


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sehe ich es richtig das morgen um halb 10 jemand in Hofheim ist um mich mit zu nehmen?



Wir haben bisher zu viert eine PNte Verabredung in Hofheim. Wieso glaubst Du jetzt nicht mehr daran? Ich jedenfalls glaube daran und werde (ohne Auto) da sein!


----------



## caroka (18. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sehe ich es richtig das morgen um halb 10 jemand in Hofheim ist um mich mit zu nehmen?


Unn isch aach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das mit morsche holb 10 in Hofhaam steht noch?


Jou, eher a tig frier als späder.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. November 2006)

Meine Bahn geht um 9:03 und ist um 9:18 in Hofheim...wenn se pünktlich is.
Aber danke das ihr drei meine Zweifel ausgeräumt habt


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Caro, Gerd und Maggo


Dem kann isch nur beiflischde  ; wenn a mol die annern ned könne, fahrn hald die annern (außer'm Gerd, der ka anscheinend immer )


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Uwe, isch hoff isch hab nix verpassd von daine posterei und wünsch Dir oddendlisch Zuch in de Nas, dasde moje aach nach BK komme kaansd ?

EDIT: Isch geje mol pagge für moje, isch gug jedz nur ab un zu inne BC....


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Uwe, isch hoff isch hab nix verpassd von daine posterei und wünsch Dir oddendlisch Zuch in de Nas, dasde moje aach nach BK komme kaansd ?
> 
> EDIT: Isch geje mol pagge für moje, isch gug jedz nur ab un zu inne BC....



pagge???  fährste nach de palz innen urlaub

ja uwe sache ma: mit moje alles fit?


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

de kater hat schon aagedroht moje open end zu fahre: je mehr plauscher moje, deste cooler!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> pagge???  fährste nach de palz innen urlaub ....



Na kloar, sogar mid'm Foto um en Bauch  Batterie lade (soldesd DU auch ned vergässe) um en Fuel ne "Ansischskarde" zu schigge, Dringblase ferdisch mache (wo ist dann nur de 57%dische Berschfeuer), gugge wo's esse is, Gardusche, un un un ... ei i will morsche länger schloofe als mich dann in de Hegdig zu zerraisse...


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> de kater hat schon aagedroht moje open end zu fahre: je mehr plauscher moje, deste cooler!!!


Wenn mer frie zurück sind, könne mer ja noch a Rund an de Fluchhafe dranhänge (oder um Kelkehaim herum, da falle ab und an a mol vielleischd Kuchestügscher ab)


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na kloar, sogar mid'm Foto um en Bauch  Batterie lade (soldesd DU auch ned vergässe) um en Fuel ne "Ansischskarde" zu schigge, Dringblase ferdisch mache (wo ist dann nur de 57%dische Berschfeuer), gugge wo's esse is, Gardusche, un un un ... ei i will morsche länger schloofe als mich dann in de Hegdig zu zerraisse...



ich braach stress zum funktioniere...     

(mei aggu is gelade; bass uff, des ich des net aach bin!)


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wenn mer frie zurück sind, könne mer ja noch a Rund an de Fluchhafe dranhänge (oder um Kelkehaim herum, da falle ab und an a mol vielleischd Kuchestügscher ab)



bin dabei , odder back kuche. baades geht net. bin nurn mann, nix mulditasging...


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

a popo Fuel (derf isch Frank sache ?) Isch hoff des Keeddeschloß had middlerwaile den Wesch zu Dir gefunne ? (Viele Dank ach nochemel; mir gedenge moje Deiner; zumindest a mol ganz korz)


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin dabei , odder back kuche. baades geht net. bin nurn mann, nix mulditasging...


Du warst da ebbes gar ned so gemaind ....


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> a popo Fuel (derf isch Frank sache ?) Isch hoff des Keeddeschloß had middlerwaile den Wesch zu Dir gefunne ? (Viele Dank ach nochemel; mir gedenge moje Deiner; zumindest a mol ganz korz)



ich habben doch erst höchstens finfma getroffe... ich habsm lader noch net gegebbe.  abber des mach ich jez e ma wie du un packs mer glaach in rucksack.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...(mei aggu is gelade; bass uff, des ich des net aach bin!)



Du brachsd Dein Aggu ned ufflade, Du kannds ja, isch muß misch da mol wiedderhole, immer ... (Dange für die Vorlaach)


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Du warst da ebbes gar ned so gemaind ....



da fällt mer ei, des mer des schonema geplant hatte!  des haast, mer habbe da noch aaner gut!!!


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Du brachsd Dein Aggu ned ufflade, Du kannds ja, isch muß misch da mol wiedderhole, immer ... (Dange für die Vorlaach)



wieso waast du des aachedlich? so besoffe war ich noch nie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> da fällt mer ei, des mer des schonema geplant hatte!  des haast, mer habbe da noch aaner gut!!!


Maansde da zündeds noch bei einem Homo Sabbiens ? (Die habbe vor zisch tausende von Joahrn Keule g'schwunge... ... und aktuell nischd onlain)


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wieso waast du des aachedlich? so besoffe war ich noch nie!



oh, oh, war ich ma widder zu frech...


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, oh, war ich ma widder zu frech...


och wieso ?? (Hard, abber Härzlisch, wie ab und an mei große Glappe)


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Maansde da zündeds noch bei einem Homo Sabbiens ? (Die habbe vor zisch tausende von Joahrn Keule g'schwunge... ... und aktuell nischd onlain)



ich bin da guder hoffnung (mir hatte des thema vor kurzem)! 

wemmer pech habbe gehts aussem glaache grund wies letzte ma net...  

abgeseje davon ises mir derzeit libber die plauscher fahn alle!


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> och wieso ?? (Hard, abber Härzlisch, wie ab und an mei große Glappe)



dange, beruischt misch a bissi


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

De Uwe läßt sisch ned bligge bzw. lese; isser heud ufne Konfirmadion eigelade gewese oder was is a los ?  (es ledzde Lebenszaische war um 11:30, der muß doch langsam Endzuchserschainunge habbe...)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. November 2006)

Na der wird sich ordentlich ausschlafen damit er morgen fit ist 
werd ich jetzt auch machen - bis morgen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. November 2006)

Ditto, Schüß bis moje (isch geh nu ach offlain)


----------



## caroka (19. November 2006)

Moin, moin,

aha, zum Kuche wollt er eisch eilade. Des iss alles a bissi kotzfristisch. Na ma gugge, wenn ihr misch heit ema verwöhne dud, gugg isch ama was sisch da mache lässt.  Also kaa Widderwodde heut. Unn mer fällt da ei, wenn aaner a Zylinnerkoppschraub M5 x 15 hätt, isch wörd misch da ganz schee freue dun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. November 2006)

Bei uns regnets aus strömen 
Bin ich patschnass bis ich im Zug sitze


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bei uns regnets aus strömen



danke für die info  
da weiß ich ja jetzt endlich, was ich heute zum punktesammeln anziehen muß


----------



## caroka (19. November 2006)

Moin Fux


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. November 2006)

Soorryy Leute, ich oute mich mal als Wasserscheues (bzw Regenklamottenloses) weichei 
http://www.wetterbote.de/Dannenfels-Wettervorhersage-1.html ich bin raus


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Soorryy Leute, ich oute mich mal als Wasserscheues (bzw Regenklamottenloses) weichei
> http://www.wetterbote.de/Dannenfels-Wettervorhersage-1.html ich bin raus



Guten Morgen!  

Da wird mein Vorsprung ja immer größer!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> de kater hat schon aagedroht moje open end zu fahre: je mehr plauscher moje, deste cooler!!!


Keine Angst, open end wurde nicht genehmigt. Werd irgendwann mittags wieder zu Hause eintrudeln. Wünsch euch viel Spaß am Donnersberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2006)

Also mit em Donnersbersch, ich werd nicht mitkommen. Bitte vergesst nicht euern Kumpel Garmin einzuschalte damit wir die Tour Nachfarn können.

Entschuldigt Ihr mich bei Thomas und richtet Ihm Grüssse aus? Dankeeeee!


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also mit em Donnersbersch, ich werd nicht mitkommen. Bitte vergesst nicht euern Kumpel Garmin einzuschalte damit wir die Tour Nachfarn können.
> 
> Entschuldigt Ihr mich bei Thomas und richtet Ihm Grüssse aus? Dankeeeee!



Armes Kerlche!  Wie gehts dern?


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. November 2006)

Morsche,
Gerd + Caro: hab ne PN geschiggt. Desweiteren wollte ich um 9:00 noch mal in den BK-Fred nachschauen, ob de Präsi ggf. absacht (was mer ja ned hoffe wolle)...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. November 2006)

Hoffentlich hats der Carsten noch gelesen - falls nicht sagt ihm einer von euch(Caro, Gerd) bitte bescheid ja?
Der GPS Track zum nachfahren ist ja wohl pflicht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also mit em Donnersbersch, ich werd nicht mitkommen. Bitte vergesst nicht euern Kumpel Garmin einzuschalte damit wir die Tour Nachfarn können.
> 
> Entschuldigt Ihr mich bei Thomas und richtet Ihm Grüssse aus? Dankeeeee!


Schaaaad, aber verständlisch; biss demnächsd in diesem Theader.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. November 2006)

Wünsche euch viel Spass


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. November 2006)

Den Alpha sollten wir wirklich mal mit in die nächste BK Tour einbinden 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3193065&postcount=3480


----------



## Maggo (19. November 2006)

da hab ich ja gerade nocmal glück gehabt. war grad andethalb stunden unterwegs, kaum vor der haustür fängts regnen an.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2006)

Wenn ich da so enaus gugge tue, bin ich glaab ich froh des ich net debei bin.
Des is schon ganz schee nass da drausse...


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich da so enaus gugge tue, bin ich glaab ich froh des ich net debei bin.
> Des is schon ganz schee nass da drausse...



is halt wedder für echte winderbogalhelden, so wie mir es sinn vom ibc dimb racing team taunus  

11 pungte heud von mir fürs deam, vom daniel komme noch mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. November 2006)

Jo, ich trag gleich meine 13 Punkte ein. War eine ganz hübsche Tour, auch wenn man die Abfahrt hätte schöner gestalten können.   Dabei sind wir rund 1 1/2 h im Regen gefahren, aber mit der richtigen Kleidung ist das irgendwie nur halb so wild.


----------



## puremalt (19. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nach Dr. Plauscher nun"  Kontakthof Plauscher "  ich würd bei gegenseitiger Neigung eine Nelke am Lenker vorschlagen am besten rot wie die Liebe, stinkt auch net so wie ne Kippe.
> 
> Aber mit Heiraten würd ich warten bis der Wp rumn ist, sonst gibt es Punkteinbußen



Hey fUEL, dich herauszufordern wär wohl vergebliche Liebesmüh ?  
Ausserdem, bist zwar nur läppische 132 Punkte vor mir, aber das wär mir dann doch zu anstrengend.  

Nä im Ernst, Respekt, und ich drücke weiterhin die Daumen. Mach die Luftpumpen vor dir platt


----------



## arkonis (19. November 2006)

14 Punkte, aber hart verdient hier ist der Beweiß:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/314173/cat/13590
nur die harten kommen in den Garten!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> 14 Punkte, aber hart verdient hier ist der Beweiß:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/314173/cat/13590
> nur die harten kommen in den Garten!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> 14 Punkte, aber hart verdient hier ist der Beweiß:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/314173/cat/13590
> nur die harten kommen in den Garten!


Pah! Du bist ja noch fast sauber!   Mein Rad hat eben so vor Dreck gestarrt, daß ich statt der üblichen 3-4 L Wasser aus dem Drcuksprüher ganze 8 L gebraucht hab, um es wieder sauber zu bekommen!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2006)

@Caroka,Arachne u. MTK-Cube:
Ich glaab Euch gar nix ohne Bilder, es hat en ganze Tag geregnet, Bikefahrer waren heute bemitleidenswert! 

Erzählt mir nix anester, ich glaab Euch gar nix 



Das Ihr die Tour bei dem Dreckwedder dorschgezoche habt ist besonners aazurechne  Wie lang wart Ihr denn Unnerwegs?


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> is halt wedder für echte winderbogalhelden, so wie mir es sinn vom ibc dimb racing team taunus
> 
> 11 pungte heud von mir fürs deam, vom daniel komme noch mehr





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jo, ich trag gleich meine 13 Punkte ein. War eine ganz hübsche Tour, auch wenn man die Abfahrt hätte schöner gestalten können.   Dabei sind wir rund 1 1/2 h im Regen gefahren, aber mit der richtigen Kleidung ist das irgendwie nur halb so wild.



Im Augenblick hole ich euer Team mit meinen heutigen Punkten ein und wir waren zu dritt in der Pfalz!


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Caroka,Arachne u. MTK-Cube:
> Ich glaab Euch gar nix ohne Bilder, es hat en ganze Tag geregnet, Bikefahrer waren heute bemitleidenswert!
> 
> Erzählt mir nix anester, ich glaab Euch gar nix
> ...



Es war eine super geile Tour! Nicht nur das Wetter spielte mit, die Trails waren auch besonders toll!!!     Sehr flowig mit teils sehr technischen Passagen. Da war wirklich was für jeden dabei!   

Wir hatten eine Netto-Fahrzeit von 3h15min (CAROKA). Ich hatte bis zum Treffpunkt und zurück etwas mehr als `ne halbe Stunde zusätzlich.


----------



## caroka (19. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es war eine super geile Tour! Nicht nur das Wetter spielte mit, die Trails waren auch besonders toll!!!     Sehr flowig mit teils sehr technischen Passagen. Da war wirklich was für jeden dabei!
> 
> Wir hatten eine Netto-Fahrzeit von 3h15min (CAROKA). Ich hatte bis zum Treffpunkt und zurück etwas mehr als `ne halbe Stunde zusätzlich.



Ei Arachne, isch habb der des doch schonn erklät. Ihr habbt halt auch als Runde gedreht und isch habb misch hahl gleich umgezoche, weil mers so kalt war. Da habb ich net die selb Zeit wie Ihr Zwo. Isch binn halt a Fraasche, isch habb da net son Ähgeiz wie Ihr Männä den habbe dud. Isch habb doch Disch, Du dust so ville Bungde eifahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei Arachne, isch habb der des doch schonn erklät. Ihr habbt halt auch als Runde gedreht und isch habb misch hahl gleich umgezoche, weil mers so kalt war. Da habb ich net die selb Zeit wie Ihr Zwo. Isch binn halt a Fraasche, isch habb da net son Ähgeiz wie Ihr Männä den habbe dud. Isch habb doch Disch, Du dust so ville Bungde eifahn



des kreiseln am end warn doch nur weniche minude. zwischedörch warn ma doch aach e ma a bissi frieher öchendwo (net oft) und habbe aach ma gestanne, als du noch  gefahn bist. meiner meinung nach biste aach 3h15min gefahn.  aachendlich zähle die punkde unserer fraa sowieso dobbelt!   

schon gut, schon gut, musst nadürlich es so mache wie du maanst des des dei gewisse brauche tut!


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im Augenblick hole ich euer Team mit meinen heutigen Punkten ein und wir waren zu dritt in der Pfalz!



hey whitesummer, Du willst doch nicht etwa jetzt noch (so kurz vor dem Ende des WP) anfangen und ordentlich Punkte sammeln!?!?!?   

Die Trails in der Pfalz wären auch etwas für Dich gewesen!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2006)

Definier doch mal die Schwierischkeite genauer! Hats auch Anlieger gegewe?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2006)

Bilder?


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Definier doch mal die Schwierischkeite genauer! Hats auch Anlieger gegewe?



Die Trails waren allgemein sehr schmal und mit vielen Steinen und Wurzeln. Diese waren super glatt, da es dort vor einigen Wochen vielleicht auch nur Tagen, Stunden, Minuten, gerade eben)tatsächlich mal geregnet haben muß. Da die Trails oft direkt an einem steilen Hang entlang gingen, mußtest Du schon aufpassen diesen nicht mal direkt nehmen zu müssen...  In den Schlüsselpassagen hattest Du ca. `nen halben Meter auf Wurzeln, oder Felsen runter zu fahren. Da haben sehr viele geschoben. Am Adlerbogen (vom Donnersberg runter) hatten wir nicht nur eine super Fernsicht, die Abfahrt, war auch super lecker: Einige Kehren mit kleineren felsigen Absätzen!


----------



## arkonis (19. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Pah! Du bist ja noch fast sauber!   Mein Rad hat eben so vor Dreck gestarrt, daß ich statt der üblichen 3-4 L Wasser aus dem Drcuksprüher ganze 8 L gebraucht hab, um es wieder sauber zu bekommen!



ich bin noch 20 Min im schnellsten Tempo auf der Strasse gefahren, das hat den meisten Schlamm weggespült. gefühlte 2000 L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2006)

Das höhrt sich gut an, wie weit ist das ganze weg? Kann man da kurzfristig (nochmlal  ) hinfahren?


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bilder?



Mit den Bildern ist es so wie immer: In flowigen und rasanten Passagen hält dafür keiner an. Die Schlüsselpassagen hat der präsi allerdings festgehalten. Zumindest wie der Freerider sie bewältigte. Am Adlerbogen wollte er dann auch mal uns Photographieren. Als ich runter fuhr, war der Akku leer...  Aber der Carsten hat natürlich auch einige Bilder gemacht!


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das höhrt sich gut an, wie weit ist das ganze weg? Kann man da kurzfristig (nochmlal ) hinfahren?



Ich möchte da unbedingt nochmal hin!  Allerdings bevorzugt bei etwas trockeneren Verhältnissen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. November 2006)

Na da wolle mer mol schnell uns eidrache, damit die Tabell widder passe dud. Wo bei isch befürschde, das de Padres des schöne Bild noch verännern könnd. Wais jemand, ob der gesdärn oder heud gefahr'n odder gelaafe is ?


Des übbelsde wor des aus de Hüdd in die Käld gehe und die babnasse Handschuh überzuziehe ... wie nasse Latex-Handschuhe, bäh.
Aber sonst wars schee, auch wenn de Sonneunnnergang wohl nur etwas höher über uns staddgefunne had.
Um die Bilder kümmer isch misch nachher


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na da wolle mer mol schnell uns eidrache, damit die Tabell widder passe dud. Wo bei isch befürschde, das de Padres des schöne Bild noch verännern könnd. Wais jemand, ob der gesdärn oder heud gefahr'n odder gelaafe is ?
> 
> 
> Des übbelsde wor des aus de Hüdd in die Käld gehe und die babnasse Handschuh überzuziehe ... wie nasse Latex-Handschuhe, bäh.
> ...



wann nachher???  (inkognito, wer?  )


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> wann nachher???  (inkognito, wer?  )


Des nen isch Express-Mudation: Die Spinne kann sisch sogar in en Hersch verwandle , rischdisch ? ... Isch lad jetzt glei die Bilder nunner ... Mußt halb misch um die Verwandschaft kümmern, mid mahn Sohn Mathe agugge und gud Nacht sache... des dauerd hald a weil. Bis gleisch späder ... (Es is so gail, wir fufzehnder, de Rest hinnedroh...)


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. November 2006)

Uwe, Rotwild hammer ach geseije, des is gelaafe...


----------



## fUEL (19. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hey whitesummer, Du willst doch nicht etwa jetzt noch (so kurz vor dem Ende des WP) anfangen und ordentlich Punkte sammeln!?!?!?
> 
> Die Trails in der Pfalz wären auch etwas für Dich gewesen!



Er wollt sich eigentlich bei mir melden _ wg gemeinsamer Morgentour. Ja ja jetzt ist der Konkurrenzgedanke schon stärker als alte Seilschaften.
Nicht melden und über 3 Stunden fahren.  ( Naja ich musst ja eh in der Näh bleiben heut aber so in der Früh wo *SIE * noch geschlafe hat ............. ) 
Ich merks mir halt. 

War heut dann nur e wenig aufm Ergomeder. mit i pod und so nem doofe Trainiongsprogramm statt in de Palz ..........bin gefrustet.

Ma sehen...morgen früh in aller Frische mit erholten Beinchen.....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Des nen isch Express-Mudation: Die Spinne kann sisch sogar in en Hersch verwandle , rischdisch ? ... Isch lad jetzt glei die Bilder nunner ... Mußt halb misch um die Verwandschaft kümmern, mid mahn Sohn Mathe agugge und gud Nacht sache... des dauerd hald a weil. Bis gleisch späder ... (Es is so gail, wir fufzehnder, de Rest hinnedroh...)



rischdisch!  abbä, wie hastn des rausgekriet und aach noch anhand von nur zwa worte???     

weche de punkde:


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Er wollt sich eigentlich bei mir melden _ wg gemeinsamer Morgentour. Ja ja jetzt ist der Konkurrenzgedanke schon stärker als alte Seilschaften.
> Nicht melden und über 3 Stunden fahren.  ( Naja ich musst ja eh in der Näh bleiben heut aber so in der Früh wo *SIE * noch geschlafe hat ............. )
> Ich merks mir halt.
> 
> ...



mach der nix draus, war aach werklich nur SAU GEIL!!!!    isch finds abbä subber, des de dei frauche heit a bissi geflehcht hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. November 2006)

@fUEL & @MTK-Cube: net nur lese, aach antwodde!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das höhrt sich gut an, wie weit ist das ganze weg? Kann man da kurzfristig (nochmlal  ) hinfahren?


Von Kelkäm knappe Stunde und ca. 80 km (Mid'm Bike hinfahrn - Übernachde - Tour um den Donnersberg mit Apres-Bike - Übernachde - nächsde moije hamfahrn mid digge Kopp .... des gäb Bungde!)
(mer muß ja noch Visione habbe)


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @fUEL & @MTK-Cube: net nur lese, aach antwodde!!


Ai isch bin am ublode wie en dolle (dauerd hald a bissi...)


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> rischdisch!  abbä, wie hastn des rausgekriet und aach noch anhand von nur zwa worte???
> 
> weche de punkde:


Ei isch bin heud noch ned so gefalle worn wie Du, da sind mei neuronale Netze noch ned so erschüdderd worn... a fies Vorlache, isch weiss


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Von Kelkäm knappe Stunde und ca. 80 km (Mid'm Bike hinfahrn - Übernachde - Tour um den Donnersberg mit Apres-Bike - Übernachde - nächsde moije hamfahrn mid digge Kopp .... des gäb Bungde!)
> (mer muß ja noch Visione habbe)



kennt dei fraa dei visione???    

odder hättste angst, se konfrottiert dich denn mit ihrne? (is net von mir un net vom hersch; von wem?)


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> kennt dei fraa dei visione???
> 
> ...


Besser ned, sonst häd isch folschendes mir gescheübber: 


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ...(is net von mir un net vom hersch; von wem?)


 wadde mol, isch los mei neronale Nedze glühe ....

.....   .....  ...... ..... . .... wer kann nur uff so Gedange komme.... ....  ...  .....

doch nur die holde Waiblischkaid


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. November 2006)

Übrischens, isch find de rode Pfeil bei de Diemwerdung zeischd bei de DIMB-Raising-Diem-Daunus a bissi weider nach unne als bei uns, gelle ?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Übrischens, isch find de rode Pfeil bei de Diemwerdung zeischd bei de DIMB-Raising-Diem-Daunus a bissi weider nach unne als bei uns, gelle ?



fiel weidä!!!  

übrichens hab ich hier a paar eisprüch geche des aan odder annerne...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2006)

jez bin ich s werklich. kann mer aaner sache, ob es hier n gude uffraserkurs gebt?

ich krie immer so schlecht die tudde uff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (20. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> jez bin ich s werklich. kann mer aaner sache, ob es hier n gude uffraserkurs gebt?
> 
> ich krie immer so schlecht die tudde uff



Kimmd drauf an, was drumerum is....




Uppps...kimmd nadirlisch druf a, was innedrinn is...


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> .... übrichens hab ich hier a paar eisprüch geche des aan odder annerne...


Gug noche mol, is des jetzt bässer (ned mer so rodzfresch) ?

... und zur Ehrenreddung muß isch korrigiere/kongredisiere, daß beim Gerd nur *einmol* die neuronale Nedze erschüdderd wurn, und da konnd er noch nix mal was für, da so'n annern ohne Vorwarnung spondan von lings nach reschts gewechseled had und somit em Gerd sein Vordderad inne andere Rischdung "umgenagelt" had.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gug noche mol, is des jetzt bässer (ned mer so rodzfresch) ?
> 
> ... und zur Ehrenreddung muß isch korrigiere/kongredisiere, daß beim Gerd nur *einmol* die neuronale Nedze erschüdderd wurn, und da konnd er noch nix mal was für, da so'n annern ohne Vorwarnung spondan von lings nach reschts gewechseled had und somit em Gerd sein Vordderad inne andere Rischdung "umgenagelt" had.



da hat mer aama net sofort zeit rotzfresch zu antwodde, schon kriet mer de wind uss de sechel genomme...    

de sannerne muss ich noch kugge.


----------



## caroka (20. November 2006)

Moin, moin,

sacht ema dud ihr noch alle schlafe. Isch bräuscht ema a paa Leuddscher, die mer die Daume drügge due, dass mei Audo aaspringe dud.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na da wolle mer mol schnell uns eidrache, damit die Tabell widder passe dud. Wo bei isch befürschde, das de Padres des schöne Bild noch verännern könnd. Wais jemand, ob der gesdärn oder heud gefahr'n odder gelaafe is ?


Da möchte ich euch gleich mal die Laune verderben und euch bitte, das Teamranking aufzuschlagen!


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> sacht ema dud ihr noch alle schlafe. Isch bräuscht ema a paa Leuddscher, die mer die Daume drügge due, dass mei Audo aaspringe dud.



Moooorgen,

ich drücke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Da möchte ich euch gleich mal die Laune verderben und euch bitte, das Teamranking aufzuschlagen!



nur noch neun punkte bis aaa ...


----------



## Maggo (20. November 2006)

ich aach, abber nur ganz korz, dadenach gehts uffs rad.


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2006)

warum reden die plauscher 1 net mehr mit uns   

ist es, weil sie uns im deamranking ausm aache verlorn habbe, oder weil die karre von caro net aaschbringe dud   

@caro : wird schon klappen, meinen segen hast du !


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Da möchte ich euch gleich mal die Laune verderben und euch bitte, das Teamranking aufzuschlagen!





wissefux schrieb:


> nur noch neun punkte bis aaa ...



Es verdirbt mir die Laune eigentlich nicht wirklich.  Ich habe nur so ein bisschen die Freude am Teamranking verloren. Ich schaue jetzt lieber auf das Einzelranking und darauf, wie ich zu denen stehe, die ich kenne.


----------



## whitesummer (20. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hey whitesummer, Du willst doch nicht etwa jetzt noch (so kurz vor dem Ende des WP) anfangen und ordentlich Punkte sammeln!?!?!?
> 
> Die Trails in der Pfalz wären auch etwas für Dich gewesen!



Hi Arachne,
wäre gestern auch gerne mit, musste aber um 16Uhr Familienangelegenheiten nach gehen. Da bin ich eben schon früh morgens gestartet und habe mich dann im Nebel und Regen etwas verirrt. Daführ habe ich dann neue Wege gefunden. Ich hoffe mal, die finde ich wieder  Nächstes mal bin ich natürlich wieder dabei.
Fuel : Wollstest Dich eigendlich bei mir melden, wenn Du nicht in die Pfalz fährst.


----------



## fUEL (20. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur noch neun punkte bis aaa ...



Naja wenigsdens aaner aus euerem Diem bringt die Punkde, ein die die anderen durch Ihr Angewwe in Aussicht sdelle.

Ich sachs ja ohne de Zukauf wären die Bayern auch in de zwode Liga.


----------



## fUEL (20. November 2006)

whitesummer schrieb:


> Hi Arachne,
> wäre gestern auch gerne mit, musste aber um 16Uhr Familienangelegenheiten nach gehen. Da bin ich eben schon früh morgens gestartet und habe mich dann im Nebel und Regen etwas verirrt. Daführ habe ich dann neue Wege gefunden. Ich hoffe mal, die finde ich wieder  Nächstes mal bin ich natürlich wieder dabei.
> Fuel : Wollstest Dich eigendlich bei mir melden, wenn Du nicht in die Pfalz fährst.



Da hatt ich dir doch mitgeteilt, und du hattest gesagt früh fahren etc. wg nachmittag was vor .... wir telefonieren noch mal.

Halt klassisches Mistverständniss


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Naja wenigsdens aaner aus euerem Diem bringt die Punkde, ein die die anderen durch Ihr Angewwe in Aussicht sdelle.
> 
> Ich sachs ja ohne de Zukauf wären die Bayern auch in de zwode Liga.


Das hat mit Zukauf nix zu tun. Der Andreas ist sozusagen Initiator des Teams, weil mich zuerst auf das WP-Thema angesprochen hat.

Caros Auto ist übrigens angesprungen. Hab sie zumindest gegen 8:40 damit in Kelkheim fahren sehen, sie mich aber anscheinend nicht.  
Morgen wird´s bei mir übrigens wahrscheinlich nix mit Punkten werden. Morgen wird meine Katze kastriert und da bin ich danach lieber bei ihr. Da muß der WP mal hinten angestelt werden.


----------



## caroka (20. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Caros Auto ist übrigens angesprungen. Hab sie zumindest gegen 8:40 damit in Kelkheim fahren sehen, sie mich aber anscheinend nicht.


Stimmt!  
Euer Daumendrücken hat geholfen. Schade das ich dich nicht gesehen habe. 


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Morgen wird´s bei mir übrigens wahrscheinlich nix mit Punkten werden. Morgen wird meine Katze kastriert und da bin ich danach lieber bei ihr. Da muß der WP mal hinten angestelt werden.



Klar, da hast Du mein vollstes Verständnis.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Naja wenigsdens aaner aus euerem Diem bringt die Punkde, ein die die anderen durch Ihr Angewwe in Aussicht sdelle.
> 
> Ich sachs ja ohne de Zukauf wären die Bayern auch in de zwode Liga.


Schön geschrieben!   


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das hat mit Zukauf nix zu tun. Der Andreas ist sozusagen Initiator des Teams, weil mich zuerst auf das WP-Thema angesprochen hat....



Das ist halt immer irgendwo eine relative Sichtweise. Klar hast Du Recht, Du kennst ja auch viel mehr Biker als meinereins! Ich kenne den Andreas nicht und finde eigentlich schon mein Punktekonto für abgehoben...  Seins ist für mich einfach jenseits und von daher für mich nicht zum Vergleich geeignet. Genauso, wie ich mich nicht mit fUEL vergleichen könnte. Ich könnte schon allein von der Physis her nicht so viel fahren...  Mich mit Familienvätern, oder frisch Verheirateten zu vergleichen ist natürlich auch nicht fair!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (20. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das hat mit Zukauf nix zu tun. Der Andreas ist sozusagen Initiator des Teams, weil mich zuerst auf das WP-Thema angesprochen hat.
> 
> Caros Auto ist übrigens angesprungen. Hab sie zumindest gegen 8:40 damit in Kelkheim fahren sehen, sie mich aber anscheinend nicht.
> Morgen wird´s bei mir übrigens wahrscheinlich nix mit Punkten werden. Morgen wird meine Katze kastriert und da bin ich danach lieber bei ihr. Da muß der WP mal hinten angestelt werden.



Is des dann so zu versdehe dess de Padres bei Bayern München spielt??? und als Nebenbei spaß beim Winnerpogal mitmescht??? 

Das erklärt alles. 

Ich glaub hier iss so ruhig, weil alle wie von Sinnen am Punkde faaren sinn.  und ich muß schaffe  -Kerle nee


----------



## fUEL (20. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben!
> 
> 
> Das ist halt immer irgendwo eine relative Sichtweise. Klar hast Du Recht, Du kennst ja auch viel mehr Biker als meinereins! Ich kenne den Andreas nicht und finde eigentlich schon mein Punktekonto für abgehoben...  Seins ist für mich einfach jenseits und von daher für mich nicht zum Vergleich geeignet. Genauso, wie ich mich nicht mit fUEL vergleichen könnte. Ich könnte schon allein von der Physis her nicht so viel fahren...  Mich mit Familienvätern, oder frisch Verheirateten zu vergleichen ist natürlich auch nicht fair!



Wenn Du so viel futtern würdsd wie ich deeds de aach mer faarn, damit die äussere Hülle ned weider werd. und de Rode is ja aach Hüftgold.

De Fux wiescht ja nur 300 gramm mehr als ich  - des muß sich ändern. Fux aufs Sofa und ich aufs Bike damit ich im Frühjahr wenigsdens 6 kg weniger hab wie jedzd.  
Dem Fux stehe ja e paar kilos mehr auch viel besser als mir.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn Du so viel futtern würdsd wie ich deeds de aach mer faarn, damit die äussere Hülle ned weider werd. und de Rode is ja aach Hüftgold.
> 
> De Fux wiescht ja nur 300 gramm mehr als ich  - des muß sich ändern. Fux aufs Sofa und ich aufs Bike damit ich im Frühjahr wenigsdens 6 kg weniger hab wie jedzd.
> Dem Fux stehe ja e paar kilos mehr auch viel besser als mir.



Gestern hab ich mer müh gebbe. Da hats lecker Spaghetti mit Bison, vorneweg `nen lecker angemachte Salat und hinnerher n Espresso mit Barilla Plätzjer gebbe!    Zum Salat habbe mer zu dritt n guten Spätburgunder und zum Bison `nen sehr leckere 99er Chilene geleert!    Hab bis korz vorm platze gestopft...   

Edit: Wenn de aach so gut koche dust, müsse mer uns unbedingt e ma bei Dir treffe!!!


----------



## fUEL (20. November 2006)

edit: Wenn de aach so gut koche dust, müsse mer uns unbedingt e ma bei Dir treffe!!! [/QUOTE]

Komisch Art sich innzulaade, des mer erst mal vor de innladung uff die gescheinnladung reflekdiert. Des scheind jedzd in Mode zu komme, - letzdens hat des schoo a ma jemand brobierd.  so einer mit soem Gelums am Kobb ich glaab eh gweih oder irschendwelche Hörner..

mer werd ald ....die neue sidde .....


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Komisch Art sich innzulaade, des mer erst mal vor de innladung uff die gescheinnladung reflekdiert. Des scheind jedzd in Mode zu komme, - letzdens hat des schoo a ma jemand brobierd.  so einer mit soem Gelums am Kobb ich glaab eh gweih oder irschendwelche Hörner..
> 
> mer werd ald ....die neue sidde .....



Mann, war doch nur Spaß!  Wollt nur noch mal unterstreiche, dess es gestern sehr lecker war. Da hat iebrichens aaner mitm Geweih gekocht!


----------



## fUEL (20. November 2006)

Übrigens liebe Teamkollegen, ich glaub wir sollten mal ein wenig mehr Punkde einfahren, laufen, skien - oder so, sonst überholt uns noch der Bayern München Express.  

Also motiviert Euch mal !!!!!

Crazy, heut nach de Schul !  ab gehts!!!!!!!!!!
at all members : 

Punkde !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggo (20. November 2006)

motivation iss ja gar nicht das thema. entweder hat es mit der familie oder der a***** zu tun, dass man nicht aufs bike kommt. ich war heut 2,5 stunne unnerwechs fer ma tiem, wo de arachne nemmer so de gefalle dran hadd. 
wenn dem lugga sein schnubbe fott is un des rischtische radd widder da hole mer se uns widder.


----------



## fUEL (20. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mann, war doch nur Spaß!  Wollt nur noch mal unterstreiche, dess es gestern sehr lecker war. Da hat iebrichens aaner mitm Geweih gekocht!


Ich wolld aach nur Spaßßßßßßßßßßßß mache....
Ei gewidder isch bin ja auch generell aufgeschlosse awwer im Momend passd des bei mir ned so gud. 
Demnäxt dann a maa, wenn sich die Fahrradgegenbewegung so langsam gelegt hat. ( Hat se mich gesdern noch gefracht was ich mer zum Gebordsdag wünsche dät unn ich hab geantword des en Cyclocrosser kei schlecht Idee wär. )

-oder im Januar, wenn Sie   bei de Dochder in Irland iss. 

Hat de Rode Hersch gekocht? Mach Sache! - oder wer träschd noch Geweih?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> motivation iss ja gar nicht das thema. entweder hat es mit der familie oder der a***** zu tun, dass man nicht aufs bike kommt. ich war heut 2,5 stunne unnerwechs fer ma tiem, wo de arachne nemmer so de gefalle dran hadd.
> wenn dem lugga sein schnubbe fott is un des rischtische radd widder da hole mer se uns widder.



De Schnuppr is net es Problem, die Stirn is es. Kann mich aber heut schon widder Bücke ohne das mer gefühl hat a Messer ins Hirn gestoche zu krie.
Ich denk moie nach de Arbeit werd ich mich mal widder uff de Bock setze. Mi. und Do. derf ich in Genf verweile, aber dann sollts widder richtisch losgehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. November 2006)

wasn mim wocheend?


----------



## fUEL (20. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> De Schnuppr is net es Problem, die Stirn is es. Kann mich aber heut schon widder Bücke ohne das mer gefühl hat a Messer ins Hirn gestoche zu krie.
> Ich denk moie nach de Arbeit werd ich mich mal widder uff de Bock setze. Mi. und Do. derf ich in Genf verweile, aber dann sollts widder richtisch losgehe.



Isch glaab deim diem feele genau dei punkde.
Also heisse milch mit Honig und 'Triggerpunkde" massiere dann komme die andere punkde von selwer.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> De Schnuppr is net es Problem, die Stirn is es. Kann mich aber heut schon widder Bücke ohne das mer gefühl hat a Messer ins Hirn gestoche zu krie.
> Ich denk moie nach de Arbeit werd ich mich mal widder uff de Bock setze. Mi. und Do. derf ich in Genf verweile, aber dann sollts widder richtisch losgehe.



komisch, wie kann nen Hohlraum wehtue???  

Entschuldige, aber es war zu verlockend...  

Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> motivation iss ja gar nicht das thema. entweder hat es mit der familie oder der a***** zu tun, dass man nicht aufs bike kommt. ich war heut 2,5 stunne unnerwechs fer ma tiem, wo de arachne nemmer so de gefalle dran hadd.
> wenn dem lugga sein schnubbe fott is un des rischtische radd widder da hole mer se uns widder.



Für dei Punkde krieste des:  

un für die Behauptung ich hätt kein Spass mer an meim Diem krieste s nächste mal die Ohrn grubbelt!!!  Nadürlich mag ich weiderhin mei diem!!!  EDIT: Un bin aach stolz uff alle eigefangene Punkde!!!  

Ich hab nur a ma gesacht, des ich mei freud am diemrenging a bissi verlorn hab.


----------



## Maggo (20. November 2006)

des musste als ansporn sehe! was machstn übberhaubt noch vorm pc? abb uff de bogg.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich wolld aach nur Spaßßßßßßßßßßßß mache....
> Ei gewidder isch bin ja auch generell aufgeschlosse awwer im Momend passd des bei mir ned so gud.


Da mussde echt uffbasse! Des radlervölkche läßt sich aach bei anweseheit von net so verriekte net von saam dhema abbringe... 


fUEL schrieb:


> ( Hat se mich gesdern noch gefracht was ich mer zum Gebordsdag wünsche dät unn ich hab geantword des en Cyclocrosser kei schlecht Idee wär. )


böser Fehler...


fUEL schrieb:


> Hat de Rode Hersch gekocht? Mach Sache! - oder wer träschd noch Geweih?


Doch, der kann des aach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (20. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für dei Punkde krieste des:
> 
> un für die Behauptung ich hätt kein Spass mer an meim Diem krieste s nächste mal die Ohrn grubbelt!!!  Nadürlich mag ich weiderhin mei diem!!!  EDIT: Un bin aach stolz uff alle eigefangene Punkde!!!
> 
> Ich hab nur a ma gesacht, des ich mei freud am diemrenging a bissi verlorn hab.



Aber im Fußball gibt es aach den FC Bayern, und trotzdem kann man in Bremen oder woauchimmer immer noch Motivation finne um gegen diediesichjedenspielerkaufenkönne anzutrede.

Also seid froh dass die mich ned habbe wollde in dene irm diem( de kimpel hat wohl schneller zugesagt damals weil ich mit Küche baue beschäfdigt war.) sonst würd das noch ungünsdiger stehn und macht punkde.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Aber im Fußball gibt es aach den FC Bayern, und trotzdem kann man in Bremen oder woauchimmer immer noch Motivation finne um gegen diediesichjedenspielerkaufenkönne anzutrede.
> 
> Also seid froh dass die mich ned habbe wollde in dene irm diem( de kimpel hat wohl schneller zugesagt damals weil ich mit Küche baue beschäfdigt war.) sonst würd das noch ungünsdiger stehn und macht punkde.



un wie ich dadribber froh bin!


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> des musste als ansporn sehe! was machstn übberhaubt noch vorm pc? abb uff de bogg.



ich muss aach uffbasse, des sich maan a......gebber net von mir scheide lasse dut!


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> des musste als ansporn sehe! was machstn übberhaubt noch vorm pc? abb uff de bogg.


Du hast es ja wörtlich genommen, reschspeggt  (wieso had der gude uff ei mol mehr bungde wie isch sabberlotnochemohl...)


----------



## Bergwelle (20. November 2006)

Mein Problem: 
Nach einer 3,5h "Fango-Tour" am Samstag war ich noch etwa 2,5 h mit Reinigungsarbeiten beschäftigt:
- Spurenbeseitigung in Treppenhaus und Flur
- Körperpflege (Wannenbad mit Vorwäsche, Unterbodenwäsche und Heißwachs)
- Schlamm vom Boden im Badezimmer aufwischen
- Lavamat mit schmutziger Radkleidung bestücken und programmieren
- MTB Reinigung und Pflege (sehr zeitaufwendig)
usw. usw ....

Mir ist der Aufwand für Reinigung und Pflege bei diesem Wetter einfach zu hoch.  
Ich will fahren und nicht putzen !
Habt ihr auch dieses Problem ?

Bitte nur absolut ernsthafte Zuschriften


----------



## Maggo (20. November 2006)

absolut! vorallem wenn man wie bei uns das fahrrad mit in die wohnung schleppen muss und die waschmaschine (auch lavamat) in der küche steht. ordentliche sauerei immer aber was macht man nicht alles.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Mein Problem:
> Nach einer 3,5h "Fango-Tour" am Samstag war ich noch etwa 2,5 h mit Reinigungsarbeiten beschäftigt:
> - Spurenbeseitigung in Treppenhaus und Flur
> - Körperpflege (Wannenbad mit Vorwäsche, Unterbodenwäsche und Heißwachs)
> ...



Also mein Rad muss ab und an auch mal außerhalb des Bettes übernachten. Ja richtig, immer dann, wenn es zu schmutzig dafür ist. Diese hochtechnisierten Geräte halten diese Behandlung allerdings nicht lange durch, dann schmollen sie...  Immerhin gibt es da noch verschiedenste Nuancen zwischen einmal schütteln und der Komplettreinigung mit anschließender Öl- und Wachspflege!

Bei mir selbst ist das etwas einfacher: Der zwiebelartige Aufbau meiner bei dieser Witterung angesagten Radkleidung ermöglicht es mir, die schmutzigste erste Schicht im Treppenhaus und bei Bedarf sogar noch vor dem Haus abzulegen. Wohnung und Treppenhaus werden dadurch verschont!  

Fazit: Es ist aufwendiger als im Sommer, aber artet nicht immer aus.

Mal was anderes: Wo setzt Du bei Dir das Wachs ein???  

Was mich derzeit noch mehr beschäftigt: Wo bekomme ich die Zeit her, neben der Mehrbelastung durch den ... WP auch die dafür dringend benötigten Kalorien wieder einzufahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. November 2006)

Hier fliegt ja die Kuh! Läuft was im Fernsehen oder sind alle beim Punktesammeln?

@Cracy: Hast Du das Ergo von Aldi gekauft?


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier fliegt ja die Kuh! Läuft was im Fernsehen oder sind alle beim Punktesammeln?
> 
> @Cracy: Hast Du das Ergo von Aldi gekauft?



Wie geht es Dir denn beim Rad fahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. November 2006)

Wenn ich das mal so sagen darf,
es wär nicht mehr als gerecht wenn es pro Stunde auf dem Ergobike, inklusive ausgiebier Mißhandlung des Allerwertesten, statt lächerlichen vier mindestens 8 Punkte geben würde. 

Das wär nicht mehr als gerecht, und Geld müßt mer ach noch bekomme dadefür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mal so sagen darf,
> es wär nicht mehr als gerecht wenn es pro Stunde auf dem Ergobike, inklusive ausgiebier Mißhandlung des Allerwertesten, statt lächerlichen vier mindestens 8 Punkte geben würde.
> 
> Das wär nicht mehr als gerecht, und Geld müßt mer ach noch bekomme dadefür!



D.h., Du hast Dir das Ergo beim Aldi geholt!?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. November 2006)

Ja, ich schwitz immer noch!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. November 2006)

Japp, ich hab den jetzt auch hier stehn. War heut aber zum essen bei meinem Vater, d.h. ich konnt nach dem aufbau nur noch bei ner kurzen testfahr feststellen das ich doch mal in die BA schauen werde, das da die alten pdm324 dran kommen und der Sattel so noch nicht ganz passt  
Ab morgen wird nachgeholt falls das mit dem Rotz in der Nase mal wieder gut sein lässt


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, ich schwitz immer noch!





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Japp, ich hab den jetzt auch hier stehn. War heut aber zum essen bei meinem Vater, d.h. ich konnt nach dem aufbau nur noch bei ner kurzen testfahr feststellen das ich doch mal in die BA schauen werde, das da die alten pdm324 dran kommen und der Sattel so noch nicht ganz passt
> Ab morgen wird nachgeholt falls das mit dem Rotz in der Nase mal wieder gut sein lässt



Ob die Ergometer-Industrie wohl den WP initiiert hat? 

Fahr mir gerade mal holen, was mir noch zu `nem Stündchen fehlt.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Japp, ich hab den jetzt auch hier stehn. War heut aber zum essen bei meinem Vater, d.h. ich konnt nach dem aufbau nur noch bei ner kurzen testfahr feststellen das ich doch mal in die BA schauen werde, das da die alten pdm324 dran kommen und der Sattel so noch nicht ganz passt
> Ab morgen wird nachgeholt falls das mit dem Rotz in der Nase mal wieder gut sein lässt



Die Kurbel sollte man auch austauschen und nur mit Brustgurt für die HF fahren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. November 2006)

Wie man die Kurbel tauschen soll weiß ich nicht, aber noch hält meine 
Laut dem Teil bin ich schon fast auf 200upm gekommen  da hab ichs aber auch drauf angelegt und die Clicks angehabt.
Das mit dem Puls stimmt, der war bei 68 und ich hab geschwitzt wie Sau und hab 40km/h bei 115pm und 180watt getreten 
Morgen dann mit Brustgurt.
Bin ja mal gespannt ob das Teil diesen WP übersteht


----------



## arkonis (20. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier fliegt ja die Kuh! Läuft was im Fernsehen oder sind alle beim Punktesammeln?
> 
> @Cracy: Hast Du das Ergo von Aldi gekauft?



ich war wieder einmal beim Punktesammeln -> Vorbildlich, wurde beinahe gelyncht für den Vorschlag den Spinning Kurs auf 2 Std auszudehnen, jetzt hab ich keine Freunde mehr beim Spinning und alles für den WP


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2006)

Bin wieder da!

@ GERD Du hast den GRÜNEN vergeessen,

            oder magst Du ihn NICHT


----------



## caroka (20. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin wieder da!
> 
> @ GERD Du hast den GRÜNEN vergeessen,
> 
> oder magst Du ihn NICHT



Bist Du es oder ist er es.  Gerd ist gerade nicht online........sehr verdächtig. 
Edit: bin müde 

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Bist Du es oder ist er es.  Gerd ist gerade nicht online........sehr verdächtig.
> 
> Find ich auch


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin wieder da!
> 
> @ GERD Du hast den GRÜNEN vergeessen,
> 
> oder magst Du ihn NICHT



Und wie ich ihn mag!!!  Dann müssen wir uns halt nochmal alsbald treffen!


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Bist Du es oder ist er es.  Gerd ist gerade nicht online........sehr verdächtig.
> Edit: bin müde
> 
> Gutes Nächtle



Oha, oha, hast wohl gestern Abend gelumpt, was?!

duck - weg


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2006)

GERD  

Ich hab dich was gefragt


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. November 2006)

Kla Nachlese zur Donnersberg-Tour; ich konnd's mer ned verkneife, als de Fingär grad uff'm Drügger war... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3199046&postcount=65

Übrischens Fuel/Frank, de Dräk hammer uff GPS. Falls de vorab habbe möschds oder was mit a fange kannds, schiggs Dir gärn per I-mehl.

Nochemol übrischens, schaude mol obbe reschds; LMB am 21.11. um 20:00 in *BK*; Zitat: _"Nightride auf dem Kuhberg, Altenbaumburg, Ho Chi Minh und zurück; 90 min"_
hmmmmmm..... (tropf) ...hmmmmm.... (tropf) "Schadzilaaain....Du_hu...."


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oha, oha, hast wohl gestern Abend gelumpt, was?!
> 
> duck - weg



Anständige Mädchen lumpen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> caroka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bist Du es oder ist er es.  Gerd ist gerade nicht online........sehr verdächtig.
> ...


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> GERD
> 
> Ich hab dich was gefragt



Da: Antwort!


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Anständige Mädchen lumpen nicht



Ja, aber es ging doch um...

noch tiefer duck - noch schneller weg!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, aber es ging doch um...
> 
> noch tiefer duck - noch schneller weg!



Hab ich  irgendetwas im Suff verpasst gestern


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2006)

Bekomme schon wieder Appetit.........


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hab ich  irgendetwas im Suff verpasst gestern


Suff ?! ....... Schaaad, ich mußte ja leider (alkoholfreien) Streuselkuchen mid de Verwandschaft esse


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Suff ?! ....... Schaaad, ich mußte ja leider (alkoholfreien) Streuselkuchen mid de Verwandschaft esse



Hab ich schon mal von diesen leckeren Roten von gestern erzählt?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, aber es ging doch um...
> 
> noch tiefer duck - noch schneller weg!



Wart ab, wennse wieder wach ist


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bekomme schon wieder Appetit.........



Hab zum Glück schon gegessen. Zwar nicht so lecker wie gestern  , aber der Magen ist gefüllt.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hab ich  irgendetwas im Suff verpasst gestern


Pscht! Virtuell darf man doch fast alles, oder?!


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wart ab, wennse wieder wach ist


  Hab` mich doch schon längst geduckt und davon gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2006)

Gerd, wenne dir den Grünen abholst

    gibt es nochen RODEN


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Kla Nachlese zur Donnersberg-Tour; ich konnd's mer ned verkneife, als de Fingär grad uff'm Drügger war... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3199046&postcount=65
> 
> Übrischens Fuel/Frank, de Dräk hammer uff GPS. Falls de vorab habbe möschds oder was mit a fange kannds, schiggs Dir gärn per I-mehl.
> 
> ...



Dein Posting mußte ich mir nadürlich gestern schon anschaue!  

Nachts bei Regen auf den Ho Chi Minh! Könnte  , oder  bedeuten. Am wahrscheinlichsten ein wenig von beidem!


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gerd, wenne dir den Grünen abholst
> 
> gibt es nochen RODEN



Hast Du n Glück, dass jetzt schon so spät ist!  und ich noch in Wiesbaden bin...


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab ich schon mal von diesen leckeren Roten von gestern erzählt?


(Arrrgg ... Schnauze) Neee, gansde jo nächsdemol midbringe dun


----------



## fUEL (20. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wart ab, wennse wieder wach ist



Ich glaub wenn de Winnerbokal erum iss mache mer e mal e aaständisch Party bei mir im Gewächshaus. Vorher e klaa Tourche durch die  grüne Hölle ( hat den Name verdient) und dann guckt de Carsten des kaan droppe verschütt werd, de Gerd backt käsekuche, der Hirsch und meinereine koche und de Rest lischt besoffe unnerm abbelbaam oder versucht die grüne Hölle zum xten mal ohne auszuklicken  zu fahren. 

 ( Des is da, wo de Kater die Familienjuwelen mit seinem hohen Sattel aufs Siel gesetzt hat)

Könnt lusdisch werrn


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du n Glück, dass jetzt schon so spät ist!  und ich noch in Wiesbaden bin...


Uppps... schaff's de noch oder söörfsde nur noch (im Plauscherfred) ....


----------



## fUEL (20. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dein Posting mußte ich mir nadürlich gestern schon anschaue!
> 
> Nachts bei Regen auf den Ho Chi Minh! Könnte  , oder  bedeuten. Am wahrscheinlichsten ein wenig von beidem!



Hab kaa Drecksgerät awwer kenn da zwei mit aanem.
Dankderdannschomascheedefier.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> (Arrrgg ... Schnauze) Neee, gansde jo nächsdemol midbringe dun



Würd ich ja gern mache, aber der war ja net von mir. Ich hat halt nur des Glück, des dahaam kei Verwande gewatt ham. 

Hab ich schon erwähnt, wie vorzüglich dieser leckere Chilene zu den Spaghettis mit Bisonfleisch gepaßt hat?   Oh mann, jetzt bekomme ich doch auch wieder Hunger...


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn de Winnerbokal erum iss mache mer e mal e aaständisch Party bei mir im Gewächshaus. Vorher e klaa Tourche durch die  grüne Hölle ( hat den Name verdient) und dann guckt de Carsten des kaan droppe verschütt werd, de Gerd backt käsekuche, der Hirsch und meinereine koche und de Rest lischt besoffe unnerm abbelbaam oder versucht die grüne Hölle zum xten mal ohne auszuklicken  zu fahren.
> 
> ( Des is da, wo de Kater die Familienjuwelen mit seinem hohen Sattel aufs Siel gesetzt hat)
> 
> Könnt lusdisch werrn



Versprochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2006)

Wann is der WINNERBOGAL denn zuende !!!!!=


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn de Winnerbokal erum iss mache mer e mal e aaständisch Party bei mir im Gewächshaus. Vorher e klaa Tourche durch die  grüne Hölle ( hat den Name verdient) und dann guckt de Carsten des kaan droppe verschütt werd, de Gerd backt käsekuche, der Hirsch und meinereine koche und de Rest lischt besoffe unnerm abbelbaam oder versucht die grüne Hölle zum xten mal ohne auszuklicken  zu fahren.
> 
> ( Des is da, wo de Kater die Familienjuwelen mit seinem hohen Sattel aufs Siel gesetzt hat)
> 
> Könnt lusdisch werrn


Derf isch ergänse: de Uwe bringd sein Wild-Rahme mid, damid mer aus edlem Medall de Rode süffle könne
(die annern Deile wern ja noch zum Chegge beim Lieferrande sein ...)


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Uppps... schaff's de noch oder söörfsde nur noch (im Plauscherfred) ....



Ist das wirklich `ne Frage?


----------



## fUEL (20. November 2006)

Gud nacht dann ma.
meue punkde mache und fruehschlafegehn.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wann is der WINNERBOGAL denn zuende !!!!!=



Nach der letzten vollen Märzwoche.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gud nacht dann ma.
> meue punkde mache und fruehschlafegehn.



Gud Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (21. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gud Nacht!



prima...da schließ ich mich doch grad an.

gn8 ihr biker


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. November 2006)

Morsche zusamme,
isch wold heud nach de A*****, wenn's ned grad nur schüdded, ne Runde um de Fluchhafe (Mörfelle - Zebbelinhaim) drehe oder an de 18West immer gradus Rischdung "Snikärs-Depot" fahrn. 
Uhrzeid ca. 17:30 ab Bhf Griftel un so 17:50 -18:00 an de Edderschemer Schleus und dann a nibber über de Bach. 
...... jedz mach isch doch en eLeMBä.


----------



## caroka (21. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich war wieder einmal beim Punktesammeln -> Vorbildlich, wurde beinahe gelyncht für den Vorschlag den Spinning Kurs auf 2 Std auszudehnen, jetzt hab ich keine Freunde mehr beim Spinning und alles für den WP


Ein Versuch war es doch Wert, oder?  

Taktiklehrgang:



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ GERD Du hast den GRÜNEN vergeessen,
> 
> oder magst Du ihn NICHT





Arachne schrieb:


> Und wie ich ihn mag!!!  Dann müssen wir uns halt nochmal alsbald treffen!


Du gerissener Hund..... 


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gerd, wenne dir den Grünen abholst
> 
> gibt es nochen RODEN


Genau *das* wollte der Gerd lesen...................ich komme dann aber besser mit. Ich zeige Dir dann wie mann Ihn wieder los wird.



Arachne schrieb:


> Oha, oha, hast wohl gestern Abend gelumpt, was?!
> 
> *duck - weg*


Gugg, vor mir hadd er schonn reschbäckt.



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Anständige Mädchen lumpen nicht


Woher kennst Du mich denn? 


Jetzt werds gemütlisch:


fUEL schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn de Winnerbokal erum iss mache mer e mal e *aaständisch Party* bei mir im Gewächshaus. Vorher e *klaa* Tourche durch die  grüne Hölle ( hat den Name verdient) und dann guckt de Carsten des *kaan droppe verschütt* werd, de Gerd backt *käsekuche*, der Hirsch und meinereine *koche* und de Rest lischt besoffe unnerm abbelbaam oder versucht die grüne Hölle zum xten mal ohne auszuklicken  zu fahren.
> 
> ( Des is da, wo de Kater die Familienjuwelen mit seinem hohen Sattel aufs Siel gesetzt hat)
> 
> Könnt lusdisch werrn


Ei Frank, was schreibste dann da. Des muss heiße:"*werd* lusdisch werrn" 



Arachne schrieb:


> Versprochen?


Nee, da hadd der sisch *verschriwwe.*


habkeinnick schrieb:


> prima...da schließ ich mich doch grad an.
> 
> gn8 ihr biker


Gugg, beim radeln habb isch en noch net gesehn.....


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2006)

@caroka: Mist, Du liest in mir, wie in einem offenen Buch!     

Richtig gespannt bin ich aber auf die Methode, wie man mich wieder los wird! Wenn Du Dich da mal nicht, trotz allem Respektes, vertust...  

Die frechen Bemerkungen, die mir leider schon so früh am Morgen einfallen, lasse ich mal weg und komme gleich zu dem "versprochen". Hast natürlich Recht, das sollte "abgemacht!" heißen!


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusamme,
> isch wold heud nach de A*****, wenn's ned grad nur schüdded, ne Runde um de Fluchhafe (Mörfelle - Zebbelinhaim) drehe oder an de 18West immer gradus Rischdung "Snikärs-Depot" fahrn.
> Uhrzeid ca. 17:30 ab Bhf Griftel un so 17:50 -18:00 an de Edderschemer Schleus und dann a nibber über de Bach.
> ...... jedz mach isch doch en eLeMBä.



Zu der Zeit bekomme ich feierlich das Abus-Schloss überreicht.


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> prima...da schließ ich mich doch grad an.
> 
> gn8 ihr biker



Noch a Nachteul`...


----------



## Bergwelle (21. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: Wo setzt Du bei Dir das Wachs ein???



Vermutlich an der gleichen Stelle, an der Du es wegen Deiner Netzstrümpfe einsetzen solltest    

Immerhin bin ich mit meinen Reinigungsproblemen jetzt nicht mehr allein.


----------



## fUEL (21. November 2006)

Denke schon, daß wir das machen könnten, muß nur vorher warm genug sein, daß die Pflanzen schon draussen stehen können April oder so Anf. Mai


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Vermutlich an der gleichen Stelle, an der Du es wegen Deiner Netzstrümpfe einsetzen solltest
> 
> Immerhin bin ich mit meinen Reinigungsproblemen jetzt nicht mehr allein.



Die Netzstrümpfe wären bei diesem Wetter viel zu kalt, wenn ich mich meines Pelzes entledigen würde!


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Denke schon, daß wir das machen könnten, muß nur vorher warm genug sein, daß die Pflanzen schon draussen stehen können April oder so Anf. Mai



ok, abgemacht!  <- @caroka: besser so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Denke schon, daß wir das machen könnten, muß nur vorher warm genug sein, daß die Pflanzen schon draussen stehen können April oder so Anf. Mai



Uff em Rad griescht mern nur von hinne zu sehn abbä mer finne trodzdem Möschlischkeide disch zu ibberrolle. 
Imm Moment iss abbä erst a maal Winnerbogal aagesacht. 

@ Lugga
Ei Du hast Dei Handi gaa net a. Vohinn iss mei Audo stehngebliwwe, da habb isch gedacht den Lugga kannste ma Frache was des iss abbä des hat mit der Verbinnung net geklappt. 

Edit: @ Gerd
Du lärnst abbä schnell. 
Des wollste doch hörn, odder?


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Des wollste doch hörn, odder?



Ja klar!  Sei Du Dir Deiner Pflichten ruhig auch bewußt! 

Wasn midm töfftöff? stehts da jez öchendwo, odder biste noch weidä gekomme?


----------



## caroka (21. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja klar!  Sei Du Dir Deiner Pflichten ruhig auch bewußt!
> 
> Wasn midm töfftöff? stehts da jez öchendwo, odder biste noch weidä gekomme?




Isch binn aageschobe worrn unn jez stehds Audo bei de Werkstadt unn watt uff en neue Aalasser.


----------



## fUEL (21. November 2006)

Des iss heud villeichd en hardlaibische Fred.Gähn!...und punkde mäache die kollesche aach ned werklich ville dadefier iss die kongurenz fleissisch

Wenn man sich üwwerlegt wieviele Punkde die ganz vorne hawwe frach ich mich wie die auf solche Nettozeite komme oder ob die von Berufes wege Rad fahren. 

Ich kann jedenfalls ned steigern ergo werden wir irgendwann aus den top 10 rausrutschen, wenn die Herrn Kollegen nicht mal mehr Punkde machen.

Bin gerade gedanklich am Crosser  vllt. werden es dann mehr km aber keine längere Zeiteinheit, die Scheidungsrate wollt ich nicht anschieben mit dem Radfahren.


----------



## Maggo (21. November 2006)

soviel zu meiner motivation:

gestern um 16:00uhr auf der a***** gewesen. von der baustelle heut früh um halb fünf. wieder vor ort um acht moins bis elf. heut abend um neun gehts weiter, die vier punkte eben haben echt überwindung gekostet. un dem rachid tred ich am we mal in de bobbes, der soll ebensolchen mal bewegen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. November 2006)

@fUEL: Wie schauts denn mit Donnerstag aus? Klappt das oder hast du noch Ausgangssperre?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

bin grad am Punkte machen. ...*keuvh*... (bei 110 Puls und 100watt )


----------



## caroka (21. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bin grad am Punkte machen. ...*keuvh*... (bei 110 Puls und 100watt )





Na, dann werde ich mich auch nochmal auf die Socken machen.......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

so, die ersten 4P waren ok. Alle 10mins für 60sec von 100w auf 260w und den Puls auch von 120 auf 160 hoch. Denke damit tue ich nicht nur was fürs Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (21. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @fUEL: Wie schauts denn mit Donnerstag aus? Klappt das oder hast du noch Ausgangssperre?



War doch nur Sonntag! Klar de Peter is schon auch dabei !

Geh jetzt zum Personal Training mein Körber quäle un 2 puünkdche mache, wenn ich da zum Uffwärme e halb Stund uffs Radergo geh werns auch mehr.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

die Zeit geht nur bis 99min  was mach ich denn jetzt?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @ Lugga
> Ei Du hast Dei Handi gaa net a. Vohinn iss mei Audo stehngebliwwe, da habb isch gedacht den Lugga kannste ma Frache was des iss abbä des hat mit der Verbinnung net geklappt.


Ei isch bin doch so verliebt in mei Handy, das isch des nur aamach wenn ich uufm Bersch bin. So werds wenischtens geschont und misch nervts net. Ich kann aach kein SMS Tippe, des wollt ich nur mal sache! Verständnis hab isch fer die SMS Nation ach net, des wollt ich aach noch sache! 






Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die Zeit geht nur bis 99min  was mach ich denn jetzt?


Wieder von vorne aafange!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

ich hoffe doch das du auch am strampeln bist!


----------



## caroka (21. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die Zeit geht nur bis 99min  was mach ich denn jetzt?




Des werd för e Doschschnittsfraa odder -mann konnzipiert sein unn net för son junge Wilde wie Du aaner bist.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hoffe doch das du auch am strampeln bist!



Noch en mememt un dann geths los. Bin schon zu spät für mei alternatives Training von de A******* hamgekomme.

Muß abwwer erst noch es Deamranking betrachte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

dürfen die nur 99min treten?

 uwe: st doch klar das ich weiter mach 

fängt wieder bei null an, also auch noch merken wie oft es wieder neu angefangen hat


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

Man muß mer weit hinne gugge:

Einzelranking Platz 370


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> dürfen die nur 99min treten?
> 
> uwe: st doch klar das ich weiter mach
> 
> fängt wieder bei null an, also auch noch merken wie oft es wieder neu angefangen hat



Es Carosche hat ja schon gesacht das mer net all von Deim Problem betroffe sinn. Isch fer misch, bin schon froh wenn ichmer übberhaupt amal und nochamal e bissche was zu merke hab.


----------



## caroka (21. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Man muß mer weit hinne gugge:
> 
> Einzelranking Platz 370



Des holste doch alles widder uff.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

Isch glaab isch muß mers Laptop mit enuff nehme. Ei wie krie isch des dan da owwe festgemacht?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

jetzt wird gegessen  aufm Ergo natürlich


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des holste doch alles widder uff.



Ohhhhhhhh, mir wird grad schlecht....soviel a*******.... isch glsub isch muß en moment fortgehe,



















......un aaml üwwerlesche wei isch des Ding da owwe bloß festmach?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

Lenker vor und druff mit dem Tippteil  was meinste wo meine Tastatur steht


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

Lesd ihr misch noch zwaa Stock höher?


----------



## caroka (21. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> jetzt wird gegessen  aufm Ergo natürlich



Des isses Stichwott.


@Lugga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Lenker vor und druff mit dem Tippteil  was meinste wo meine Tastatur steht



Bei mir muß da en ganzeer Labtob stehe...

Jetzt awwer umziehe damits endlich los gehe kann!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

un, geschafft?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

Ei was e Fraache?
Die erste 10 min sinn bald arum!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

bei mir steht jetzt ne 48 im zeit fenster


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

25,awwer es werd mehr!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

in 10min sinds 10p  und die Uhr läuft unaufhörlich weiter, das Fenster schwitzt


----------



## caroka (21. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> in 10min sinds 10p  und die Uhr läuft unaufhörlich weiter, das Fenster schwitzt



Dein Ergo ibberlebt den Winnerbokal eh net.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

gleich gehts wieder bei 0 los


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

1.10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

3:27 
alle haben gesagt, Ergo fahrn wär schwer


----------



## caroka (21. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1.10



Schee, so leif zu lese, wie die Pungde eigefahn werrn.


----------



## arkonis (21. November 2006)

ich mache mal liegestütze uff 1 uff , 2 ufffff , 3 uhhh. mit den Zähnen zu tippen is nicht so einfach  weiter so


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

Ha. Ha lacht nur über uns....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

bei 4h hör ich auf


----------



## caroka (21. November 2006)

Isch du den Gerd vermisse. Der fähd bestimmt widder in Wissbade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

Der soll ma langsam mache....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

So, 106,6km in 240min Puls und Trittfrequenz sind weg  waren aber 110-140, 160er intervalle alle 10mins für 60sec bei 75-85upm. Das ganze bei 100-110watt und 240-260watt im intervall. 
Schnell eintragen gehen


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

Da gugg isch ema weider ice age, schwitz


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

ich find das gar nicht so schlimm wie alle gesagt ham. Hab in der Zeit 2 cd's gehört und 2 Serien geguckt. Nebenher noch mit der Bildschirmtastatur per Maus im Forum getippt und durch die Wiegetrittintervalle alle 10mins wurds auch nicht langweilig.


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. November 2006)

Hi zusamme,
isch kimm grad aus de Dusch. War haldema allein  unnerwechs um de Fluchhafe erum. Isch had noch übberleschd, ob isch de Uwe mal korz besuche geh.... aber des häd u.U. lang wern könne  und isch wold um neune widder daham sei.
Dann geh isch mal korz eidrache geije (2:47, 55,3km bei -2° bis +3° Grod )
.
Bis gleisch späder....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2006)

Carsten 
Uwe noch viel durchhaltevermögen 
ich geh dann mal


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lesd ihr misch noch zwaa Stock höher?


Wieviele hm komme da noch zusamme ?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

Machs gut..  Cracy


----------



## Maggo (21. November 2006)

> War haldema allein  unnerwechs um de Fluchhafe erum.



schei******benkleister, dass das nicht geklappt hat. ich wär echt gern mitgekommen. stattdessen sitze ich jetzt auf der a***** und darf jetzt in mein neues hass hotel nummero uno fahren und dort ne baustelle beaufsichtigen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. November 2006)

Dud eusch ned de Bobbes weh so nach 2-3 Stunne ? Bei mir war des echt ä Broblem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (21. November 2006)

@Maggo: Da kan mer hald nix mache, ledzde Woch had isch die A****-Kard gezoche.
Mir habbe ja noch a paar Tache Gelescheheid, bevor mer in Rende geihe....

@all annere Diehmkolleschinne un -kollesche:  (un ach an die Nachbardiehmkollesche)


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

De sattel muß in jedem fall getauscht wern


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> De sattel muß in jedem fall getauscht wern


Ganz schö heftisch, gelle ? isch hab schon 3 verschiedene Säddel brobiert, am längsden geht's noch mit dem Originalsaddel (so a Sofadeil).

Ich meld misch für heud abend ab, muß mal Schlaf nachhole. Bis demnächsd in alder Frische...


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2006)

bin widder da un wad druff, des die fief widder ufftaue.  

bisher 500 Pungde un Platz 13! Wenn jez de lugga noch eidrächt simmer widder da wo mer hiegehörn (vor de reser)! Nadürlich nur, wenn sich von dene in de zwischezeit kaaner eidrächt...

EDIT: hab grad e ma gekuggt: dempadres hat sich fer heut noch net eigedrache...  @lugga: weidäfahre!!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. November 2006)

Keine Angst! Heute war mir meine Mieze wichtiger als der Pokal (Kastration erfolgreich erledigt) und ich denke, daß die nächsten Punkte vom Padres erst morgen früh kommen. Bis dahin könnt ihr euch dann wieder sonnen, aber bedenkt immer: Abgerechtnet wird erst am 25.3. und das ist noch verdammt lang hin!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

Psst, bitte noch leiser, isch gug monster ag


----------



## fUEL (21. November 2006)

Hab gerade mal mei Punkde von heut awend eingetrache.
Die Recing tiem Buwe gewe ja uff aamal Gas.

Ich hab gedacht zu dere halbe Stund Radfahren zum Warmmache beim Personal Trainer pack ich dahaam noch was dezu, des des Leid uff dene Ergomeder gedeiltes Leid ist.
Ein Team = 1 Spirit
Taunusplauscher, die Sieger der Herzen.............eine taunide Geschichte.... 

Wir nehmen sogar noch die Kongurenz mit uff unsere Doure awwer die die nemme uns ned mit un hawwe kaan Taunusteamgeist....


----------



## fUEL (21. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Psst, bitte noch leiser, isch gug monster ag



Wassn das Russ Meyer, oder Was???


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

noch grösser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (21. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> noch grösser



Des sind ja Milchlaster  ..................Gud Nacht dann ma.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wir nehmen sogar noch die Kongurenz mit uff unsere Doure awwer die die nemme uns ned mit un hawwe kaan Taunusteamgeist....


Verleumdung!!! Jeden Samstag hab ich den Arachne und den Saharadesertfox im Windschatten dabei!


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2006)

ich war heut ja in erbehaam uff de domi ...- äh - domäne un hab mer mei schlössje abgeholt.  hat sogar noch ne aluflasch für jedden gegebbe. de wech dahin war abbä a einzich schlammschlacht. später hatste des gefühl, durch ne güllegrub zu fahre...  da sah ich denn genau rischtisch für son offiziöse aalass aus...  hoffentlich erkennt mich kaaner uff dene bilder!

uffm rückwech wollt ich a klaa WP-rund drehe und hab mich korzfristich entschlosse a beschilderung nach kosthaam zu folche. die schleif an de maarau is immer nett. allerdings kam ich da dann erstema öchentwie nach hochhem und da hab ich mich oddentlich verfranzt.  hab mich dann abbä zum maa dörchgekämpft un in biebrich entschlosse aach noch a scherstaaner rund draa zu hänge. fast schon widder zerieck fällt mer an de letzt trepp uff, des ich schon widder mei hinderes schutzblech verlorn hab!  ich also nochmal fast alle treppe un absätz von de scherstaaner rund abgefahre... bei de vorletz meglichkaat lags denn zum glick. hat zwar mehr pungde gegebbe, abbä sis schon widder so spät...


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Verleumdung!!! Jeden Samstag hab ich den Arachne und den Saharadesertfox im Windschatten dabei!



debei simmer!  de rest stimmt net immer...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

gut gekontert!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> debei simmer!  de rest stimmt net immer...


Manchmal kommt der Wind ja auch von hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt der Wind ja auch von hinten.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2006)

so, isch hab fertig. 

Bis morgen


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so, isch hab fertig.
> 
> Bis morgen



 





 

Wie geht es Deinem Hintern??

Erwähnte ich schon, dass ich meinTTF98 gerade La Palma - fein machen lasse und heute mit dem alten Hardtail fuhr?  Habe beim Abgeben den neuen Trek-Katalog in die Hand gedrückt bekommen...    

So, gehe heute mal vor fünf ins Bett. Gute Nacht!  Während der letzten Arbeitstage wurden meine Sekundenträume auf der Autobahn immer länger... Komisch, bei angeregter Unterhaltung passiert so etwas überhaupt nicht.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. November 2006)

Gute Nacht


----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

Guten Morgen,

ihr fahrt ja genial Punkte ein.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2006)

War des e schee Anblick heut moje in de Teamwerddung. Isch kaann misch nur wiedderholle: Des is Diehmgaist  
@Gerd: Mer solld sisch öfders verfahre, das komme immer gud Pungte zusamme, gelle ?
@Uwe: Un ? Was macht de Bobbes ? Haddesde ach so'n Baumstamm-Gefühl zwische de Bah ? Kannsde übberhaupt noch grod geije ?


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wir nehmen sogar noch die Kongurenz mit uff unsere Doure awwer die die nemme uns ned mit un hawwe kaan Taunusteamgeist....



hat doch keine was dagegen, wenn ihr sonntags früh um 9.30 uhr in fischbach am start seid ...

ist ein gesetzter termin und steht nicht im lmb ...
ist dank wp mittlerweile sogar soweit, dass der kater und ich da manchmal gegen 5 "taunustrailer" gleichzeitig kämpfen müssen ...

es hat sich also ein neues taunus-team gebildet, dass das feld nun gewaltig von hinten aufrollen wird


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Gute Nacht



wann mußt Du moins raus?


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> War des e schee Anblick heut moje in de Teamwerddung. Isch kaann misch nur wiedderholle: Des is Diehmgaist
> @Gerd: Mer solld sisch öfders verfahre, das komme immer gud Pungte zusamme, gelle ?


is der des aach schon bassiert? ich würd mich libber uffm ergo verfahn. öchentwo, wos net so kalt is.


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Uwe: Un ? Was macht de Bobbes ? Haddesde ach so'n Baumstamm-Gefühl zwische de Bah ? Kannsde übberhaupt noch grod geije ?


was a vorlaach: Des Gefiehl hab ich immer!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ihr fahrt ja genial Punkte ein.



De Padres hat sich eigedraache un mir sin immer noch vonne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. November 2006)

ich wollte gerade mal loswerden, dass es bei tchibo momentan beheizbare einlegesohlen für 40ö gibt.


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich wollte gerade mal loswerden, dass es bei tchibo momentan beheizbare einlegesohlen für 40ö gibt.



Damit auf dem Ergo die Füßchen nicht frieren! Mein Schwager hat sich auch schon soetwas geholt.  

WP=Weicheier-Pokal...    

Ne, ne, ich finde alles super, was einen auch bei dieser Witterung länger im Sattel hält!


----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

Isch wer ma was fer mei Gewisse dun und setz misch jez ma uffs Rädsche. 
Bis heud  Middach


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch wer ma was fer mei Gewisse dun und setz misch jez ma uffs Rädsche.
> Bis heud  Middach



 Fer Dich schaant sogar die Sonn!


----------



## Hornisborn (22. November 2006)

Ein stiller Leser meldet sich.  

Kann man das was Tchibo im Internet anbietet auch in den Läden kaufen? Will mir nämlich das hier holen. http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/de/-/EUR/TdTchDisplayProductInformation-Start?ProductSKU=0009702


----------



## buntspecht (22. November 2006)

kannst du. hab ich gestern bei uns im tchibo gesehen (schwalbach).


----------



## Hornisborn (22. November 2006)

Gud, hab kein bock da extra was zu bestellen.


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2006)

im nordwestzentrum gibts nen großen tchibo store.die sind gut sortiert und haben manchmal auch sachen, die woanders schon weg sind.


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ein stiller Leser meldet sich.
> 
> Kann man das was Tchibo im Internet anbietet auch in den Läden kaufen? Will mir nämlich das hier holen. http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/de/-/EUR/TdTchDisplayProductInformation-Start?ProductSKU=0009702



Dat Ding hat auch einen gewissen Zusatznutzen  beim nächsten Bruch oder Banküberfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. November 2006)

> Damit auf dem Ergo die Füßchen nicht frieren! Mein Schwager hat sich auch schon soetwas geholt.



ich hab leider kein ergo und letztes jahr hab ich mir sowas manchmal schon gewünscht. dann können vielleicht auch die klickies dranbleiben.


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Hab gerade ins Renging geguggt. Hab 222 und des diem 555, da trach ich erst mal heut awend die Punkde inn, weil des so schee aussehe dut.


----------



## Hornisborn (22. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Dat Ding hat auch einen gewissen Zusatznutzen  beim nächsten Bruch oder Banküberfall



Oh man, ist ja gut. Sag es aber keinem weiter!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Uwe: Un ? Was macht de Bobbes ? Haddesde ach so'n Baumstamm-Gefühl zwische de Bah ? Kannsde übberhaupt noch grod geije ?



Der Bobbes sagt seit gestern Abend immer desselbe, nämlich autsch


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ein stiller Leser meldet sich.
> 
> Kann man das was Tchibo im Internet anbietet auch in den Läden kaufen? Will mir nämlich das hier holen. http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/de/-/EUR/TdTchDisplayProductInformation-Start?ProductSKU=0009702



Werde nachher mal in der lokalen Tchibo-Ecke (tegut Scherstaan) schauen, ob sie das haben. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Man muß mer weit hinne gugge:
> 
> Einzelranking Platz 370



Da hört sich Platz 20 schon viiiiiel besser aa!  Allerdings sind diese Ranking-Platzierungen vergänglicher als jede Blüte, kurzlebiger als eine Jungfrau, schneller dahin als ein Nobby Nic...

Mann, hier knallt die Sonne, muß heute Mittag unbedingt raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

@caroka: 

Wie sieht es denn auf dem Feldi aus?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Habs widder...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Vielleicht komme mer ja heut widder unner die erste 10


----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka:
> 
> Wie sieht es denn auf dem Feldi aus?



War neblisch unn die Fiss unn Händ sinn kaal geworrn. Muss jez esse bin glei widder da.


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habs widder...


un, isses wie neu?  


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht komme mer ja heut widder unner die erste 10


abbä nur, wenn die annerne nix eidraache... 

war ebe fahn. die sonn hat abbä net lang gehalde..


----------



## habkeinnick (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wann mußt Du moins raus?




ich hab das glück das ich mir größtenteils meine zeit selbst einteilen kann. zwischen 10 und 11 ist bei mir uptime^^


----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habs widder...



Willstde dann heut a Möddertur mache?


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da hört sich Platz 20 schon viiiiiel besser aa!  Allerdings sind diese Ranking-Platzierungen vergänglicher als jede Blüte, kurzlebiger als eine Jungfrau, schneller dahin als ein Nobby Nic...
> 
> Mann, hier knallt die Sonne, muß heute Mittag unbedingt raus!



Habbe ma schnell a bildche gemacht:


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Willstde dann heut a Möddertur mache?



Uuups, weg isses. Wollt schon sache, ich net!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Werde nachher mal in der lokalen Tchibo-Ecke (tegut Scherstaan) schauen, ob sie das haben. Danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis!





caroka schrieb:


> War neblisch unn die Fiss unn HÃ¤nd sinn kaal geworrn. Muss jez esse bin glei widder da.



Habs, bin gerÃ¼stet:





erste EindrÃ¼cke: Warm, aber der Atem wird hauptsÃ¤chlich zu den Augen geleitet: Die Brille beschlÃ¤gt total!   Die Kopfbewegung wird ziemlich eingeschrÃ¤nkt.

Die Brille gibt es mit WechselglÃ¤sern fÃ¼r 5â¬ Ã¼brigens auch gerade beim Tchibo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. November 2006)

ei, wo sinn dann die vom, wie heißts nochemaa, ich komm grad nedd uff de naame: ei bie sie dimb resing gedöns??? wollde die net vor uns sein??


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> un, isses wie neu?
> 
> abbä nur, wenn die annerne nix eidraache...
> 
> war ebe fahn. die sonn hat abbä net lang gehalde..



Wolle mer mal hoffe das se net zuviel eintrache!



caroka schrieb:


> Willstde dann heut a Möddertur mache?



Auf keinen Fall. Es Wild braucht e bissche Ruh nach dere Operation. Ich denk mal vor Freitag muß es sich net bewege.

Ich werd später nochamal meinen Allerwertesten peinigen. Ganz sicher awwer kaa 4 Stunne wie gestern.





Vielleicht setz ich mich ach amal uff Wild. Alle Lager sinn neu, Gawwel is sogut wie neu. Die Gawwel klemmt awwer noch e bissche....
Jetzt net, später mehr.... ...muß A******


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2006)

@gesichtsmaskenuser: ich hab son teil auch noch ausm letzten jahr. ein mal gefahren und aufgrund arachnes ersteindrücken als sehr störend empfunden. ich denke, das ist nur was für richtig kalte tage,ansonsten ist mir mein polarbuff lieber.


----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habs, bin gerÃ¼stet:
> 
> 
> erste EindrÃ¼cke: Warm, aber der Atem wird hauptsÃ¤chlich zu den Augen geleitet: Die Brille beschlÃ¤gt total!   Die Kopfbewegung wird ziemlich eingeschrÃ¤nkt.
> ...



 Habb erst gedacht Du wÃ¤st de Kater, wesche de lange Haan. Rischtisch gefÃ¤hlisch wÃ¤ksd de da. 
Kannsde villeicht was zu de Handschuh und Dermosocke sache. Des werd misch indresiere. Isch mein es kann aach jemand anners was dezu sache.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

So ne Maske is immer kackeeee! Wenn de ne Brille aufhast tun die Gläser beschlagen, des Ding wird ausserdem und sowieso Nass vom Atem. Wie de Maggo schon gesacht hat, wenns eisekalt ist dann kann mer da drüber nachdenke sonst kommt mer so a Ding net ins Gesicht!

Un schee machts werklich net!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Habb erst gedacht Du wäst de Kater, wesche de lange Haan. Rischtisch gefählisch wäksd de da.
> Kannsde villeicht was zu de Handschuh und Dermosocke sache. Des werd misch indresiere. Isch mein es kann aach jemand anners was dezu sache.



Isch schließ misch dem Maggo an und sach gar nix...isch will Ham und zwar sofort!


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2006)

@gerd: geile hiphopgangsterrappersouthbronxharlemmütze


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Habb erst gedacht Du wäst de Kater, wesche de lange Haan. Rischtisch gefählisch wäksd de da.


Was lachsten da???  Ich bins (gfährlich)!    


caroka schrieb:


> Kannsde villeicht was zu de Handschuh und Dermosocke sache. Des werd misch indresiere. Isch mein es kann aach jemand anners was dezu sache.


Die aane handschuh gabs nur in sibbeahalb un in achtehalb. baßt mer net. gab abbä noch annerne. die strümp hab ich mer net aageguckt.


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: geile hiphopgangsterrappersouthbronxharlemmütze



Gelle!  Gefällt mer aach so.  Krieste also net! Un guck, wie gfährlich ich bin!  des haaßt, ich lasse mer aach net abnemme!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Is ja unglaublich wie Du uff de A***** erumlaafe tust!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...Un schee machts werklich net!



Was sollen des haaße?  Guck mich doch e ma aa!  

Jedefalls habbe alle annerne aach geguckt als ich demit vom Tchibo zum Büro gefahn bin...    An DIMB-stelle, würd ich die verbiede!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Des ganze geschwezische Volk is momentan online. Passiert am WE ebbes wo isch man Hersch uff Herz un Nieren tesde kann?

Ich maan Treppe, steile Abfahrde, verblockde singletrails es volle porgramm halt. Also wie siehts aus am WE?


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is ja unglaublich wie Du uff de A***** erumlaafe tust!



ei ja, der ei had die a.... un der annerne die...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was sollen des haaße?  Guck mich doch e ma aa!
> 
> Jedefalls habbe alle annerne aach geguckt als ich demit vom Tchibo zum Büro gefahn bin...



Du willst dademit also sache das des Ding doch schee macht, ich glaab ja die Leit hawwe nur geguggt damit se rechtzeitisch des weite suche könne falls de dich in ihr rischtung bewege tust!

Sozusache a Sicherheitmaßnaam!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des ganze geschwezische Volk is momentan online. Passiert am WE ebbes wo isch man Hersch uff Herz un Nieren tesde kann?
> 
> Ich maan Treppe, steile Abfahrde, verblockde singletrails es volle porgramm halt. Also wie siehts aus am WE?



Jawoll, sonndach gehts voll ab! glei uff de Torre del Time an de steilkant der Caldera! Kommste mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was lachsten da???  Ich bins (gfährlich)!



Du bisd unnmöschlisch.  Deswesche habb isch Disch aach so gern. 
Des iss *kaa* Liebeserklärung.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ei ja, der ei had die a.... un der annerne die...




 

a....= ?

...= auch ?


in Summe=(???????????????)²=ich kapier garnix dadevon!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des iss *kaa* Liebeserklärung.



Von wesche, mir habbe des alles gelese, so muß Du uns da net komme, mir sinn ja aach net uuf en Kob gefalle, so schlau sinn mir schon das mer des zu deute wisse


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du willst dademit also sache das des Ding doch schee macht, ich glaab ja die Leit hawwe nur geguggt damit se rechtzeitisch des weite suche könne falls de dich in ihr rischtung bewege tust!
> 
> Sozusache a Sicherheitmaßnaam!



hab noch ebbes dezu geschribbe. die leut habbe echt net glicklick geschaut...


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> a....= ?
> 
> ...= auch ?
> 
> ...



Würd vorschlache mier sammele schoo maa fir de Polderawwend


----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Von wesche, mir habbe des alles gelese, so muß Du uns da net komme, mir sinn ja aach net uuf en Kob gefalle, so schlau sinn mir schon das mer des zu deute wisse



Ei inn rod dud des ja gleisch gans annersd wärke.


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> a....= ?
> 
> ...= auch ?
> 
> ...


betone ma die "die"s! werds dann klarer?


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Von wesche, mir habbe des alles gelese, so muß Du uns da net komme, mir sinn ja aach net uuf en Kob gefalle, so schlau sinn mir schon das mer des zu deute wisse


deute mir des ma grad! ich erklär dir auch des annerne noch genauer. (zu der annerne komm ich glei (von weche unmöchlich...))


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Würd vorschlache mier sammele schoo maa fir de Polderawwend



jez habters geschafft, jez kabier isch nix mehr...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jawoll, sonndach gehts voll ab! glei uff de Torre del Time an de steilkant der Caldera! Kommste mit?



Des is doch net bei uns uufm Feldbersch?

*Du bist doch net im Urlaub odder?*


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des is doch net bei uns uufm Feldbersch?
> 
> *Du bist doch net im Urlaub odder?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Würd vorschlache mier sammele schoo maa fir de Polderawwend



Isch halt ja nix vom Fussball, aber im Fussball wäre des en hervorragende doppelpass gewese!  

Da werns awwer staune die zwaa...wie schnell sowas hier geht....da muss sich jetz aach kaaner mer versuche enauszurede. Weil mir wisse nämlich alles und des ach noch sofort


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Gestrichen!


----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

Schad, isch muss unbedingt weg...........

Werd misch nachher uff die Fottsetzung störze.


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Wer kimmt dann morsche mit in die Wallachei zum Speichenkillertrail ausser dem kongurrend der dauernd miau meschd und fürs falsche diem punkde sammeld.

?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer kimmt dann morsche mit in die Wallachei zum Speichenkillertrail ausser dem kongurrend der dauernd miau meschd und fürs falsche diem punkde sammeld.
> 
> ?



Isch wüerd gern komme, aber isch muß schaffe....


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2006)

als wärst du da net aach mitschuldisch. iss grad escht e bissi unübbersichtlich.


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Isch halt ja nix vom Fussball, aber im Fussball wäre des en hervorragende doppelpass gewese!
> 
> Da werns awwer staune die zwaa...wie schnell sowas hier geht....da muss sich jetz aach kaaner mer versuche enauszurede. Weil mir wisse nämlich alles und des ach noch sofort



GENAU  

Ich stell mir gerade scho die Spannende Szene aus : Gerd Heiratet die.....vor E schee paar und ausserdem habbe die vom Recing deem ja aach grad e Hochzeit gehabbt und so viele Heiratsfähige nicht Polygame habbe mer ja ned zu biede.


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Schad, isch muss unbedingt weg...........
> 
> Werd misch nachher uff die Fottsetzung störze.



die lohnt sich net, ich hät da was annernes!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> GENAU
> 
> Ich stell mir gerade scho die Spannende Szene aus : Gerd Heiratet die.....vor E schee paar und ausserdem habbe die vom Recing deem ja aach grad e Hochzeit gehabbt und so viele Heiratsfähige nicht Polygame habbe mer ja ned zu biede.



ich ergebe mich dieser bestechenden logik!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Isch wüerd gern komme, aber isch muß schaffe....



ich aach, krie abbä grad kaan "heul" hie...


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gestrichen!



da wollt schon annerne von unserne diehm zum fluchhaafe komme un mir de reife blattschiesse...


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Isch halt ja nix vom Fussball, aber im Fussball wäre des en hervorragende doppelpass gewese!
> 
> Da werns awwer staune die zwaa...wie schnell sowas hier geht....da muss sich jetz aach kaaner mer versuche enauszurede. Weil mir wisse nämlich alles und des ach noch sofort



ihr werd schon seje, was ich devon hab, wenn ich heut mei a.... net gebacke krie!

   

ihr schufte!!!

   

un die Faldekrem zahlt ihr aach!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Gar nix werd bezahld, steh zu daane Falde und die A***** (wenn des des a... is) die soll warde. Isch muß ja aach noch warde bis ich ham gehe kann.

So jetz kann ich, bis späder uuf em Ergo, oder beim Kaffee


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Also was is jetz mit de Hochzeit, füllt doch unne mal aus

_____________________________________________________________
Hiermit laden wir Herzlichst ein:
Polterabend is am --.--.2006 um --.--Uhr open end. Standesamtliche Trauung wird am --.--.06 um --.-- sein. Anschließend gehn mehr alle zusamme uuf unsere Koste ins -------- fein zum Esse. Am Samsatch den --.--.06 ab --.-- Uhr werd dann rischtisch die Wutz. enausgelesse.

Über Euer aller kommen wern mer uns sehr freue. Mir bevorzuche natürlich net nur Plauscher sonst mache die aanern in dere Zeit ja zuviel Punkte.


Die besten Grüße vom Hochzeitspaar
_________________________________________________________


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also was is jetz mit de Hochzeit, füllt doch unne mal aus
> 
> _____________________________________________________________
> Hiermit laden wir Herzlichst ein:
> ...



hör endlich uff un lass mich n aacheblick a..... des haaßt, ich komm erst gar net enunner um demit aafange zu könne

ach, so hochzeide mache mich immer ganz ferdich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Isch vesteh schon, da des alles ganz korzfristisch is dust Du natürlich bis üwwern Kob in Verbereitungarweite stecke. Na da lasse mer dir amal en moment die Ruh. Awwer nur wenn de die fehlende Daten in de Vorlache ausfülle dust!

Komm mach hin, bis die Caro zurück ist kannst Du die Hochzeit schon hinter dir ham. Geb mal richtig gas! manchmal muß mer des Risiko das mit ner Überraschung zusammehänge dut einfach eingehen. Fraue wolle außerdem üwwerascht wern!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

wadde ma, ich kenn mei rechte: de junggeselleabschied derf ich vorher noch feiere!
des mach in dann Samsdach in ner Woch uff La Palma!!!


----------



## arkonis (22. November 2006)

wer will heiraten?
gibts was zu essen?


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> wer will heiraten?



    

ich waas ganet, was schlimmer is: die mundwingel von aanem ohr zum annern, odder des latex - äh, neopren dribber!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Vergess des, Samstag in ner Woche geht uufs Hochzeitreise, ich glaab bei dir brennt de Kittel, bis dahin is schon alles vorbei mit dere Junggesellezeit. Moie wenn de Fuel vom Punkte zurückkommt is Junggeselleabschied, Polterabend müsse mer uuf Freitag moie vorm Standesamt schiewe. Samstach geht in die Kerch und anschließend fein esse un feiern. Sonndach darfst es erstemal dran ,  wenn de net zu müd bist und schon genuch Punkte eingefahrn hast. Montag bis Freitag derfst Dich uff de A**** vom Eheliche Lewe erhole und ab Samstag bist de dem ganztägig verpflichtet. Du kannst Dir ja gar net vorstelle was Du Dich nach dem sogenannte Urlaub wieder uuf die A***** freu  dust!

So, des mußt Dir jetz mal aaner sache. Du sollst ja aach net vollkomme im dungle tabbe müsse!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich waas ganet, was schlimmer is: die mundwingel von aanem ohr zum annern, odder des latex - äh, neopren dribber!



@Arkonis: Dusde den Winck midem Baumstamm verstehe?


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...Sonndach darfst es erstemal dran ,  ...



oh, bin ich maaner zeit schon vorraus???


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arkonis: Dusde den Winck midem Baumstamm verstehe?





arkonis schrieb:


> ... gibts was zu essen?



hauptsach er waaß, wos druff aakimmt!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, bin ich maaner zeit schon vorraus???



 Du kannst üwwerhaupt gar net de Zeit nicht vorraussein, die Zeitrechnung beginnt ab Freitag Standesamt 2 x JA, ganz neu. Vergiss ganz schnell alles was war, des schafft sonst nur Probleme!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du kannst üwwerhaupt gar net de Zeit nicht vorraussein, die Zeitrechnung beginnt ab Freitag Standesamt 2 x JA, ganz neu. Vergiss ganz schnell alles was war, des schafft sonst nur Probleme!



probleme gibts doch nur, wenn annerne leut beteilicht gewese wern, odder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

annern Leut sinn egal, wenn interessiere die dann?
Ewwe machst aber en Punkt!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> annern Leut sinn egal, wenn interessiere die dann?
> Ewwe machst aber en Punkt!



mir müsse a ma grad unserne gedanke widder grob synchronisiere!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaawer nuuuuuuuuuuuuur gob!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaawer nur gobbbbbbbbbbb!



jez machste mich abbä neugierisch: erzähl!


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arkonis: Dusde den Winck midem Baumstamm verstehe?



unn ich had gedachd de Arachne deed mit em Baamstamm winkge.
Guck amal bei heud moeue da war so ebbes.

Awwer Ausserdäm mit dem Baumstamm und dem hohe Sattel kimmst de im Trail ned mer nach vorne


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> unn ich had gedachd de Arachne deed mit em Baamstamm winkge.
> Guck amal bei heud moeue da war so ebbes.



du hast e gedächtnis wie e olifand!  des is doch jez schon mindestens finfhunnert seide her...


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

heit middach fiel ich mich wien audomad: ihr werft n posting nei un ich tu antwodde...


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

feiern mer erst hochzeit, oder erst maan tausendstes posting in diesem fred?


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...Awwer Ausserdäm mit dem Baumstamm und dem hohe Sattel kimmst de im Trail ned mer nach vorne



über hubbel schon!  nur wenns da zu glitschig un zu steil werd... 

(ich antwort aach uff ännerunge!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> du hast e gedächtnis wie e olifand!  des is doch jez schon mindestens finfhunnert seide her...



Für die die kei Gedächtnis hawwe  hat ich gefracht ob aaner meue mitfährt???

Wie sieht es aus? Des war der Post mit der Mieze wenn Ihr Euch erinnern könnd


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> über hubbel schon!  nur wenns da zu glitschig un zu steil werd...
> 
> (ich antwort aach uff ännerunge!  )



Vorbildlich ich änner aach uff antworde


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Für die die kei Gedächtnis hawwe  hat ich gefracht ob aaner meue mitfährt???
> 
> Wie sieht es aus? Des war der Post mit der Mieze wenn Ihr Euch erinnern könnd



de lugga un ich ham dir ja schon geantwort.

@hersch: treffe mer uns nochema die woch (Do, odder Fr), odder erst in zwaa woche?

ich müßt noch vor La Palma Käsekuche backe!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vorbildlich ich änner aach uff antworde


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Vergiss es, Du weist doch...


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> de lugga un ich ham dir ja schon geantwort.
> 
> @hersch: treffe mer uns nochema die woch (Do, odder Fr), odder erst in zwaa woche?
> 
> ich müßt noch vor La Palma Käsekuche backe!



imho kimmt de hersch aach mid awwer der mescht kaan Punkd und de Kader mescht die Punkde fiir de falsche Laade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. November 2006)

KÄSEKUCHEN WÄR SCHON GEIL

DONNERSTAG ? 

Hab ich am Sonntag das Verlobungsessen gekocht oder wie


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> KÄSEKUCHEN WÄR SCHON GEIL
> 
> DONNERSTAG ?
> 
> Hab ich am Sonntag das Verlobungsessen gekocht oder wie


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Ist das nicht etwas frech


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist das nicht etwas frech



Du hättsd dich ja eischentlich nach dem koche uffs Fahrrad schwinge könne dann wär heud scho Polderawwend, sach nur nedd du häddest nix gemergkt.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Jo, höhr nur was de frank frache tut, also hast de nix gemerkt?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Des kann doch net sein, das Du gaaaaar nix gemerkt hast?


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du hättsd dich ja eischentlich nach dem koche uffs Fahrrad schwinge könne dann wär heud scho Polderawwend, sach nur nedd du häddest nix gemergkt.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jo, höhr nur was de frank frache tut, also hast de nix gemerkt?



ich lieh unnerm tisch, kann nemmer un hab mer die dasdadur runnergezoche, abbä nehmt doch ma a bissi ricksicht uffn hersch! der tut des grad gar net lustisch finne!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

@puremalt: versuchs erst gar net zu verstehe...  

(manchma antwodde ich aach uff frache, die noch gar net gestellt sin!)


----------



## arkonis (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arkonis: Dusde den Winck midem Baumstamm verstehe?



 Baumstamm  heirat der Gerd nen Baumstamm


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @puremalt: versuchs erst gar net zu verstehe...
> 
> (manchma antwodde ich aach uff frache, die noch gar net gestellt sin!)



Wenn Du mir jetzt erzääle dedsd due häddsd mit dem Luca den Russ meyer Film mit dene Milchlasder aangeguckt würd ich aber aach die Sinnkrise habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> Baumstamm  heirat der Gerd nen Baumstamm



Ich glaab de Arkonis muss mit dem Hersch uff Leeergang.


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir jetzt erzääle dedsd due häddsd mit dem Luca den Russ meyer Film mit dene Milchlasder aangeguckt würd ich aber aach die Sinnkrise habe.



Lugga, schnell, wechsels programm!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich lieh unnerm tisch, kann nemmer un hab mer die dasdadur runnergezoche, abbä nehmt doch ma a bissi ricksicht uffn hersch! der tut des grad gar net lustisch finne!



Bin eben meistens zu spät


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Prog = individual

las mal das reicht mir, bin schon ganz nass geschwitzt


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Prog = individual
> 
> las mal das reicht mir, bin schon ganz nass geschwitzt



Schwidse nennt ma des also bei Dir??????

Dadevon werd ma schwerhörisch


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

nix rolle!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2006)

Ohje Ohje...do gehts maa emol zwaa stunne pflastere (zählt des ols allernativsporrd?) und scho sin hier welche verhei"rad"det 
Heut geht loider nüx meeh, s Knie is dick


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ohje Ohje...do gehts maa emol zwaa stunne pflastere (zählt des ols allernativsporrd?) und scho sin hier welche verhei"rad"det
> Heut geht loider nüx meeh, s Knie is dick



au, was machstn auch son komisches zeuch?!  im heimische gadde?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Von gestern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Von gestern?



pflastern, net schwerhörisch wern!


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> au, was machstn auch son komisches zeuch?!  im heimische gadde?



Had ned dei Fraa gemeint de Ergo dät de Bokal ned üwwerlebe ? Ich denk de Creezy is noch schneller kabutt


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Had ned dei Fraa gemeint de Ergo dät de Bokal ned üwwerlebe ? Ich denk de Creezy is noch schneller kabutt



hiilfe, was mach ichn jez? jez bin ich doch werklich verheirat worn!


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hiilfe, was machn jez? jez bin ich doch werklich verheirat worn!



Das Bisschen is ja nur noch ne Formalität.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2006)

Knie is einfach so dick, das is das Operierte. Hin und wieder wird das dick und unbeweglich (nur unter schmerzen). Bin mal gespannt wie langs diesmal braucht bis es weg ist, Rekord (das war das letze mal) liegt bei 3 vollen Tagen 
War damit zwar schon beim Sport-Knockendoc, aber das meint das kann schonmal vorkommen, wären Spannungen im Gelenk die genauso leicht gehen wie sie kommen 
Heut morgen war noch nix, erst ab heut mittag seit ich zur Bahn rennen musste 
Gepflastert hab ich bei jemand anners, bei so nem Kerl mit dem ich auch hin und wieder Bäume pflanzen geh. Irgendwie muss man sein Hobby ja finanzieren.


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Knie is einfach so dick, das is das Operierte. Hin und wieder wird das dick und unbeweglich (nur unter schmerzen). Bin mal gespannt wie langs diesmal braucht bis es weg ist, Rekord (das war das letze mal) liegt bei 3 vollen Tagen
> War damit zwar schon beim Sport-Knockendoc, aber das meint das kann schonmal vorkommen, wären Spannungen im Gelenk die genauso leicht gehen wie sie kommen
> Heut morgen war noch nix, erst ab heut mittag seit ich zur Bahn rennen musste
> Gepflastert hab ich bei jemand anners, bei so nem Kerl mit dem ich auch hin und wieder Bäume pflanzen geh. Irgendwie muss man sein Hobby ja finanzieren.



Ich sag ja, laufen is blöd und gefährlich. Gute Besserung und denk dran nicht alles was hart is is en Baumstamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Knie is einfach so dick, das is das Operierte. Hin und wieder wird das dick und unbeweglich (nur unter schmerzen). Bin mal gespannt wie langs diesmal braucht bis es weg ist, Rekord (das war das letze mal) liegt bei 3 vollen Tagen
> War damit zwar schon beim Sport-Knockendoc, aber das meint das kann schonmal vorkommen, wären Spannungen im Gelenk die genauso leicht gehen wie sie kommen
> Heut morgen war noch nix, erst ab heut mittag seit ich zur Bahn rennen musste
> Gepflastert hab ich bei jemand anners, bei so nem Kerl mit dem ich auch hin und wieder Bäume pflanzen geh. Irgendwie muss man sein Hobby ja finanzieren.



wenn es jetzt nicht aktuell super gereizt ist, würde eine lockere Bewegung (Rolle, ganz locker, nicht zu lange) die Rekonvaleszenz beschleunigen!


----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Isch halt ja nix vom Fussball, aber im Fussball wäre des en hervorragende doppelpass gewese!
> 
> Da werns awwer staune die zwaa...wie schnell sowas hier geht....da muss sich jetz aach kaaner mer versuche enauszurede. Weil mir wisse nämlich alles und des ach noch sofort





fUEL schrieb:


> GENAU
> 
> Ich stell mir gerade scho die Spannende Szene aus : Gerd Heiratet die.....vor E schee paar und ausserdem habbe die vom Recing deem ja aach grad e Hochzeit gehabbt und so viele Heiratsfähige nicht Polygame habbe mer ja ned zu biede.


Da issmer ma a paar Stunne wesch unn schonn scheinds kaa entkomme zu gewwe


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also was is jetz mit de Hochzeit, füllt doch unne mal aus
> 
> _____________________________________________________________
> Hiermit laden wir Herzlichst ein:
> ...


Sogar ann de Winnerbogal werd gedacht. Des iss ja besteschend. Gerd wenn Du zahle dusd, dann sach isch *ja*.





Arachne schrieb:


> oh, bin ich maaner zeit schon vorraus???


 Du Schuft, da bist De zu weit gegange.  

Isch komm ja net hinnerher, Rest folscht. Es gibbt scho widder esse .


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da issmer ma a paar Stunne wesch unn schonn scheinds kaa entkomme zu gewwe
> 
> Sogar ann de Winnerbogal werd gedacht. Des iss ja besteschend. Gerd wenn Du zahle dusd, dann sach isch *ja*.


Ich sach jez maggo übers zahle un *******(zensiert!)! sons krie ich sischerlich die ohrn total rot gerubbelt... ich wollt noch ebbes übern haas schreibe, des lass ich abber aach libber sei.


caroka schrieb:


> Du Schuft, da bist De zu weit gegange.   ...


wie, warste net debei?  ei wer warn des denn??? 

ich hab doch tatsächlich den eidruck, des sich in ausnahmesituatione venus un mars sagar besser verstehe könne als mars un mars!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2006)

@ gerd: hab heut schon 20mins marsch, 60min radeln (45 davon aufm Ergo bei 85watt) und 2std Pflastern hinter mir. Ich denke das reicht an Bewegung für das dicke Knie. Ist jetzt schon zum 4. mal seit es operiert wurde  davor nie  scheiß unfälle da immer


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du Schuft, da bist De zu weit gegange.
> 
> :





  *Gerd Du hast de Ball!*


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Gerd Du hast de Ball!*



hab ich doch schon vor 20 minudde ins nirwana geschosse!

HA DANKE! das ist genau das, was ich jetzt brauche!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Esse mache kinner wickeln, des will alles sei zeit hawwe.


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Esse mache kinner wickeln, des will alles sei zeit hawwe.



ja klar, da hast Du schon Recht!  Mal was Anderes: Was soll mir denn Dein Posting sagen?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Des soll dir nix sache des war a frache!?
Isch war ganz zufriesde mit dere antwort, weis jetz gar net was de willst???

Isch les es nochma!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des soll dir nix sache des war a frache!?
> Isch war ganz zufriesde mit dere antwort, weis jetz gar net was de willst???
> 
> Isch les es nochma!



wer hatn Dir wo geantwort???  

Hiiiilfeeeee.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

alles unverändert


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> alles unverändert



ich gebs uff!  mir fehle für die lösung der glaachung a paar variable...


----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

Also, isch binn defer, dass es fer so ville Postdings inn so aaner kotz Zeit aach Winnerbogalbungde gäbbe müsst. 
Ich geh jez nemmer uff alles ei, des dauert mer zu lang unn isch du jez vill liwwer *mein* Gerd verwöhne.
Gerdsche isch binn müd unn geh inns Bett, räumsd mer doch bestimmt noch die Küch uff, ne Schatzi. Isch dank der aach schee. 
Gud Nacht


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Jetzt sinn mer widder da wo mer hiegehören dun!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jetzt sinn mer widder da wo mer hiegehören dun!



 sieht mer an dem blaue Pfeil!


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2006)

Bravo Uwe (Du willsd mer doch ned abhaue due ? Hilfe, von hinne kimmd ja die Caro ach scho)

*MAL A GANZ OFFIZIELLE Frach:*
Isch fahr so gud wie jeden Tach mid dem Rad uf die A******. Des sind *hin und zurück*, wie isch's letzde mol gemesse hab, ohne Beschiss 15 min..
Bisher had isch mir kaan Kopp gemacht, aber derft isch die 15 min. inkl. der Unnerbrechung (wie passend:kotzauf de A******* zusammezähle und als ein Pungt wärde und eitrache ??? (isch had des bishär ned so dedallierd verfolschd mit dene Regeln)


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Gerdsche isch binn müd unn geh inns Bett, räumsd mer doch bestimmt noch die Küch uff, ne Schatzi. Isch dank der aach schee.
> Gud Nacht



abber klaro mei süß zuckerschneckche, waasde doch! ich bin aach ganz leis, wenn ich mer ins bett leh. schlaf gud, träum süß!

(den Widerspruch laß ich mal unkommentiert...)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2006)

Derfste unn mache aach alle.


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Bravo Uwe (Du willsd mer doch ned abhaue due ? Hilfe, von hinne kimmd ja die Caro ach scho)
> 
> *MAL A GANZ OFFIZIELLE Frach:*
> Isch fahr so gud wie jeden Tach mid dem Rad uf die A******. Des sind *hin und zurück*, wie isch's letzde mol gemesse hab, ohne Beschiss 15 min..
> Bisher had isch mir kaan Kopp gemacht, aber derft isch die 15 min. inkl. der Unnerbrechung (wie passend:kotzauf de A******* zusammezähle und als ein Pungt wärde und eitrache ??? (isch had des bishär ned so dedallierd verfolschd mit dene Regeln)





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Derfste unn mache aach alle.



un nachlese kannste des unner faq 3 da:

Winterpokalregeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2006)

dange, da muß isch nochemol gugge, wann isch die 2-3 mol middem Audo da wa. un um ganz sischer zu geije, zieh isch noch 2 mol exdra ab. Mid 4 Woche nachdrage kimmt nochemol was zusamme.
 isch sitz ach grad uffm bobbesquälbock (wesche de schreibwaise [un de pungde])


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

*  He, aber net zuviel!*


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *  He, aber net zuviel!*



werste wohl net n carste bremse!!!  des is unser diehm!  ich fahr viellaacht aach noch e ma nach Eltvill...  gucke mer ma.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

ja mach das mal, und für den Carsten ist das eher motivierend als demotivierend. Wollen wir wetten, morgen früh steh ich widder auf Platz3 im Teamranking


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> werste wohl net n carste bremse!!!  des is unser diehm!  ich fahr viellaacht aach noch e ma nach Eltvill...  gucke mer ma.



*Heud obend noch ?* (willst'n Schobbe petze geije ?)


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja mach das mal, und für den Carsten ist das eher motivierend als demotivierend. Wollen wir wetten, morgen früh steh ich widder auf Platz3 im Teamranking



Soll isch noch'n bissi wardde midm eitrache, dann kannsde dir noch'n paar haddkobbies mache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Ne, ne trach mal schee ei wenn des hinner Dir hast!

Den neunte  kriee e mer also in jedem Fall. 

Die nächste sind 21 pkt. weg.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

jetzt wo ich gehe will füllt sich der Lade!


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2006)

Uwe, a Ziel füdde WP wär ja scho, nischd weniger als habsoviele pungde wie de Gerd zu habbe, auch wenn des wesche dem sain dabbische Urlaub noch schwerer wern wärd ....


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Uwe, a Ziel füdde WP wär ja scho, nischd weniger als habsoviele pungde wie de Gerd zu habbe, auch wenn des wesche dem sain dabbische Urlaub noch schwerer wern wärd ....




*Des is kei Ziel, des is Pflicht!*


Wie lang is der Kerl dann im Urlaub?


----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> abber klaro mei süß zuckerschneckche, waasde doch! ich bin aach ganz leis, wenn ich mer ins bett leh. schlaf gud, träum süß!
> 
> (den Widerspruch laß ich mal unkommentiert...)



Dademit mussde jez klaa komme, da gibbds jez kaa endrinne mer.  

@ alle Winnerbogaldeilnemmer

Hilfe isch binn innem Diehm mit lauder verickte.


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Uwe, a Ziel füdde WP wär ja scho, nischd weniger als habsoviele pungde wie de Gerd zu habbe, auch wenn des wesche dem sain dabbische Urlaub noch schwerer wern wärd ....





Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Des is kei Ziel, des is Pflicht!*
> 
> 
> Wie lang is der Kerl dann im Urlaub?


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *....*Wie lang is der Kerl dann im Urlaub?


viel zu lang ..... a Woch.


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> [email protected] alle Winnerbogaldeilnemmer
> 
> Hilfe isch binn innem Diehm mit lauder verickte.



Alle ausser ich, ich bin de nomalste was es hat uff de welt! nach mir is sozusache die nomalidät geeicht worn. Ja, ja, ja, da gibts ibberhaapt kann zweifel!!!


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> werste wohl net n carste bremse!!!  des is unser diehm!  ich fahr viellaacht aach noch e ma nach Eltvill...  gucke mer ma.



Hasde e milchallergie oder was los?

De Uwe hat dich ja schon über die Konsequenze uffgeklärt das kannsde locker drage Kinner mögen langhaarige Pappaaaaaaas oder ?


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> viel zu lang ..... a Woch.



siehs ma realistisch: zwa daach gehn fer de fluch druff un aaner am strand. des sin drei verlorene daach!  bisher hab ich jeden daach pungde gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Alle ausser ich, ich bin de nomalste was es hat uff de welt! nach mir is sozusache die nomalidät geeicht worn. Ja, ja, ja, da gibts ibberhaapt kann zweifel!!!



Stimmt, deswesche hamm aach alle Männä lange Haan.


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Stimmt, deswesche hamm aach alle Männä lange Haan.



Siehe Post 4251


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Stimmt, deswesche hamm aach alle Männä lange Haan.



ja klar, guck: de Kater, de Daniel, de süß arachne, de Gerd, de lange hubbelfahrer, de steilnaßtrailbodeprobenehmer, de LaPalmaUrlauber, de...


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> siehs ma realistisch: zwa daach gehn fer de fluch druff un aaner am strand. des sin drei verlorene daach!  bisher hab ich jeden daach pungde gemacht....



unn des de das wisse dust :
Jeder Daach ohne dei neu Fraa is en verloorene Dach ; gell luga bist aach maaner Meinung.


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja klar, guck: de Kater, de Daniel, de süß arachne, de Gerd, de lange hubbelfahrer, de steilnaßtrailbodeprobenehmer, de LaPalmaUrlauber, de...



im Fluchzeuch abgesörztde( beim Suff im Flieger )


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hasde e milchallergie oder was los?
> 
> De Uwe hat dich ja schon über die Konsequenze uffgeklärt das kannsde locker drage Kinner mögen langhaarige Pappaaaaaaas oder ?



gucke ma da: schläft

des se jez noch e ma uffgewacht is, da kann ich ganz nix fer!!! ich war gaaaanz leis in de kich.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2006)

isch muß mol de Admin frache, ob mer für die Zaid , wo anner im Urlaub war, die Postings für ihn unsischtbar bleibe due, wenn er zurückkimmt. Des könnd en Spaß werre..... danach wär er 3x verheiraded und x-facher Vadder ... 

.....
Ferdisch, 4 Pungte eigefahre


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2006)

Naja dann...nacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Moie 14 Uhr wer wil und kann und .......14 Uhr Hohe mark


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> isch muß mol de Admin frache, ob mer für die Zaid , wo anner im Urlaub war, die Postings für ihn unsischtbar bleibe due, wenn er zurückkimmt. Des könnd en Spaß werre..... danach wär er 3x verheiraded und x-facher Vadder ...
> 
> .....
> Ferdisch, 4 Pungte eigefahre



derf ich dich daran erinnere, des ich net nur im öd schaff, sondern aach entsprechend net krie was ich verdien?!  drei (odder mehr) fraue glicklich mache un mit x kinner spiele wär net des problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> viel zu lang ..... a Woch.



Hier macht er so rund 70 Pkt. die Woche. Da muß er ja im Urlaub wenn er Zeit hat es doppelte mache. Des is ja auch e Verpflichtung dem Deam gesche üwer. Wenn mer jetzt 75Pkt. blus hätte wern mer uuf em dritte. 

Gerd, geb anständisch gas im Urlaub!



Arachne schrieb:


> Alle ausser ich, ich bin de nomalste was es hat uff de welt! nach mir is sozusache die nomalidät geeicht worn. Ja, ja, ja, da gibts ibberhaapt kann zweifel!!!



Üwwerhaupt kaan Zweifel...Du bist de Üwerhauptweltdurschnittlichstallernormlaste von uns allen. Puh, für den Titel müsse annern Leut lang studieren.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Stimmt, deswesche hamm aach alle Männä lange Haan.



Wie siehsde denn des, Du bisd doch blind ???  
(Interna zw. Caro und mir)


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> drei (odder mehr) fraue glicklich mache un mit x kinner spiele wär net des problem!



 Vooooooooooooosicht, nur net zu weit uffreisse es Mundwerk, sonst hängt sichs aus.


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... Üwwerhaupt kaan Zweifel...Du bist de Üwerhauptweltdurschnittlichstallernormlaste von uns allen. Puh, für den Titel müsse annern Leut lang studieren.



danke fer de tidel, ich konnts net a ma lese...

des annerne hab ich ma weggelöscht, sonst glaabste am end noch selbst draa!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vooooooooooooosicht, nur net zu weit uffreisse es Mundwerk, sonst hängt sichs aus.



du glaabst doch net werklich, des des bei mir bassiern könnt?!!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2006)

Isch nem immer de sichere Weg 

, mer weis ja nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wie siehsde denn des, Du bisd doch blind ???
> (Interna zw. Caro und mir)



Des waa lustisch, odder? Das die ausgereschend Dei Fraa gefunne had.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des waa lustisch, odder? Das die ausgereschend Dei Fraa gefunne had.



Joou, zum Glück war'n die hinne auf de Rügsitzbank .... uppps


----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Joou, zum Glück war'n die hinne auf de Rügsitzbank .... uppps



Na dann sei froh, dass se kaa lange Haan fonne gefunne hadd. De Gerd hadd doch fonne gesesse.


----------



## caroka (22. November 2006)

So isch muss jez weiderschlaafe.  Gerd häng doch noch die Wäsch uff. Unn schlaf dann aach bald.


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So isch muss jez weiderschlaafe.  Gerd häng doch noch die Wäsch uff. Unn schlaf dann aach bald.



ja klar, gern, fer dich immer!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

ich bin de Plauscher-Määääääään!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Na dann sei froh, dass se kaa lange Haan fonne gefunne hadd. De Gerd hadd doch fonne gesesse.



Stimmmmd, puhhhhh! (der werd's nächsde mol zwische Heckglabbe und de Bike's ningeglemmd; ned das isch noch ärscher grie mid ma Fraa)


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich bin de Plauscher-Määääääään!!!


Wenn des am End des WP nauskimmt, wern mer 1. midm Diehm.  Guggse an die Schwätzmäuler, sogar de Maggo blubberd noch mehr wie isch, tse tse tse


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wenn des am End des WP nauskimmt, wern mer 1. midm Diehm.  Guggse an die Schwätzmäuler, sogar de Maggo blubberd noch mehr wie isch, tse tse tse



streng dich a ma aa, des de net hinnerherhinkst!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> *Heud obend noch ?* (willst'n Schobbe petze geije ?)



muß nochema raus, kann mitm abgerutschde diehm net schlaafe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> muß nochema raus, kann mitm abgerutschde diehm net schlaafe...



So, alles widder in ordnung gebracht!  eichendlich wars ganz schee:  de reeche hat immer mehr nachgelasse un de platte hab ich aach erst fast am end gekriet...  

nu abbä schnell nach dehaam! 

ach so, ich machs schon selber, da braach sich kaaner genödicht zu fühle:  !


----------



## Maggo (23. November 2006)

oh mein gott, ich wollt nur schnell mal nachlesen was es gestern noch so gebbe hat unn dann das  ich habs dann quergelesen, ich denke das reicht. und in der teamwertung habt er mich aach widder nach hinne verbannt.  werd zeit fer e paa taache frei von dere sch**ß a******. heut abend droht ein meeting mit de geschäftsleidung, des werd e schee sach gebbe.:kotz:


----------



## caroka (23. November 2006)

Kopp hoch, Maggo.
Isch kann des Tembo beim Winnerbogal net halde unn des mid de A***** werd villeischt aach ema besser.


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Isch kann des Tembo beim Winnerbogal net halde ...



des saach isch mer aach als... Moin!


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> oh mein gott, ich wollt nur schnell mal nachlesen was es gestern noch so gebbe hat unn dann das  ich habs dann quergelesen, ich denke das reicht. und in der teamwertung habt er mich aach widder nach hinne verbannt.  werd zeit fer e paa taache frei von dere sch**ß a******. heut abend droht ein meeting mit de geschäftsleidung, des werd e schee sach gebbe.:kotz:



drück der fer heut abend die daume!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

Moin, jetzt noch es schlimmste vom Tach hinner mich bringe!


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin, jetzt noch es schlimmste vom Tach hinner mich bringe!



dir drick ich jez schon die daume!  Hoffentlich halte mei daume des alles aus. Net, des ich wie de daum, ... (gräfdisch ziehe dann sehdern (de Kalauer...)) - ich geh friehsticke... (dee)


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> dir drick ich jez schon die daume!



Des nuzt be mer gar nix mehr, eh annnern Job is des einzische was hilft!

Wer brauch an Elektrische Ing.  Bitte hier melden! Des mein isch ernst!

Es erste gude Angebot und ich bin raus aus dem Lade hier, 10 Jahr sinn genuch!


----------



## Maggo (23. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des nuzt be mer gar nix mehr, eh annnern Job is des einzische was hilft!
> 
> Wer brauch an Elektrische Ing.  Bitte hier melden! Des mein isch ernst!
> 
> Es erste gude Angebot und ich bin raus aus dem Lade hier, 10 Jahr sinn genuch!



komm mer mache uns selbständisch und baue irschendwelsche fahrradlambe odder sowas. ich hab die schnauze auch grad ordentlich voll obwohls erst knapp 7jahre sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> komm mer mache uns selbständisch und baue irschendwelsche fahrradlambe odder sowas. ich hab die schnauze auch grad ordentlich voll obwohls erst knapp 7jahre sind.



Da wär isch voll debei. Ob mer allerdings mit Fahrradlambe de große Sprung mache tun?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

oder mehr mache Bike filme  Des wär was!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

Gerd Du hast doch wohl total aan an de Rassel, mer kann doch net Nachts um 0:00 zum Bike gehe, so was macht mer doch net!


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd Du hast doch wohl total aan an de Rassel, mer kann doch net Nachts um 0:00 zum Bike gehe, so was macht mer doch net!



des war alles in ordnung un hat aach werklich spass gemacht!   nur de platte, der hat denn genervt!


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2006)

Geh jedzd mit dem kader, dem Hersch und dem Päter ( LUigi genannt) Fahre


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Geh jedzd mit dem kader, dem Hersch und dem Päter ( LUigi genannt) Fahre



Viel Spass!  (will auch...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

Ich will auch, naja werd den wohl später widder de Bobbes quäle!

Viel Spaß bei de Wellnesstour


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

@roder hersch: konntest wohl doch nicht mit!?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @roder hersch: konntest wohl doch nicht mit!?



Hier bleibt aber auch reingarnix unentdeckt  

Hab den Arsch nicht hochgekriegt und bin mit den Jungs

am Tisch  du errinnerst dich  sitzen geblieben

und habe ............


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hier bleibt aber auch reingarnix unentdeckt
> 
> Hab den Arsch nicht hochgekriegt und bin mit den Jungs
> 
> ...



Nicht für den aufmerksamen Biker, der froh ist nicht alleine nur virtuell unterwegs zu sein!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. November 2006)

Bei mir wurds/wirds heut nix, das Knie macht immernoch faxen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

höchstens noch 2 tage, wenn alles so kommt wie beim letzten mal

Ich schwitz schon...


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> höchstens noch 2 tage, wenn alles so kommt wie beim letzten mal
> 
> Ich schwitz schon...



Die punkde müsste eischentlich dobbelt zääle bei dem Droggene Wetter drin und der hohe Luftfeuchte drausse..... 

Glaub muß mei Rad heut nacht noch versorsche, da iss wohl an keiner Stell mer Schmierstoff zu finne.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

Wars also doch e Wellneeeessdour


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

Wasen hieeeeeer los, ich schwitz mir aan ab und kaaner zum plausche da.


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wasen hieeeeeer los, ich schwitz mir aan ab und kaaner zum plausche da.



Ich glaube, wir erholen uns alle noch von gestern.  

Für mich ist das ja heute hier mein vorerst letzter Tag und ich bekomme meinen Kram vorne und hinten nicht gebacken. Ich habe bisher nicht mal den platten Reifen gedichtet bekommen. Hab ihn zwar geflickt, er hält aber trotzdem nicht die Luft...  Hoffe, dass das nicht am geflickten Loch, sondern am schmutzigen Reifen liegt und werde ihn gleich erstmal säubern, abmachen und nochmal neu drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

Wie kriegst de bei ust s dauern en loch rein?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

Isch mach mal noch en punkt da freut sich de kater


----------



## arkonis (23. November 2006)

ah, so Spinning hat auch was, sind zwar keine Fernseher...aber...   hoi hoi hoi


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie kriegst de bei ust s dauern en loch rein?



Conti explorer... ohne Pannenmilch.


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Isch mach mal noch en punkt da freut sich de kater


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

gleich sinds zwei!


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gleich sinds zwei!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

Is er jetzt dicht?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

so jetzt ists genug, de Bobbes tut weh wie nochwas unn bizzele tuts aach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is er jetzt dicht?



hab nun Reifen und Felge gereinigt und ihn auf 4 bar aufgepumpt. Jetzt esse ich ebbes un denn schau ich ma.

Haste noch zwa pungde gemacht?


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hab nun Reifen und Felge gereinigt und ihn auf 4 bar aufgepumpt. Jetzt esse ich ebbes un denn schau ich ma.
> 
> Haste noch zwa pungde gemacht?



Bei der posting häufigkeit von Gerd wird der Thread während des Urlaubs bestimmt wegen mangelnder Nachfrage geschlossen.



naja  ............dann.......nacht!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hab nun Reifen und Felge gereinigt und ihn auf 4 bar aufgepumpt. Jetzt esse ich ebbes un denn schau ich ma.
> 
> Haste noch zwa pungde gemacht?



4 gewinnt


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 4 gewinnt


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

Bist Du zurückkommst hab ich Dich. Hast de I-Net im urlaub?


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Intellektuell fast so spannend wie das Teamranking ich geh zu meim weib da is warm und kuschelig , ihr Langeweiler 4 bar voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (23. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bist Du zurückkommst hab ich Dich. Hast de I-Net im urlaub?



Hast de aach Rotbäckche getdrunge????


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei der posting häufigkeit von Gerd wird der Thread während des Urlaubs bestimmt wegen mangelnder Nachfrage geschlossen.
> 
> 
> 
> naja  ............dann.......nacht!!!!



Ne, ne, caroka sagt immer, dass der Lucafabian der Motor des Threads ist!  Wird also eher gar nicht auffallen.  Nur vielleicht im Teamranking. Außer Lucafabian fährt jetzt jeden Tag 3-4h auf dem Ergo...    Heute ist es allerdings, vom Lucafabian abgesehen, auch beim Punktesammeln sehr ruhig um die TP1... 

Jedenfalls: Gute Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bist Du zurückkommst hab ich Dich. Hast de I-Net im urlaub?


waas isch no net


fUEL schrieb:


> Hast de aach Rotbäckche getdrunge????


häh?


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Intellektuell fast so spannend wie das Teamranking ich geh zu meim weib da is warm und kuschelig , ihr Langeweiler 4 bar voll.



4 bar gehört da druff, wenn den frisch uffziehe dust!  bevor ich widder fahr, mach ich da schon noch a bissi was enunner.  (wenns net widder von alaans de luft verliere dut...  )


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hast de aach Rotbäckche getdrunge????



Hadds de zuvill Rode des war dem lugga zugeordnet. Was habt er dann mit dem Hersch gemacht der is ja uff aama wasserscheu

Ich geh jedzt werklich nacht dann


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> 4 bar gehört da druff, wenn den frisch uffziehe dust!  bevor ich widder fahr, mach ich da schon noch a bissi was enunner.



Das mußt jetzt mal gesagt wern...


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das mußt jetzt mal gesagt wern...



hat sich so aagehört. im aacheblick hadder noch luft.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

na, dann nix wie fertig mache, gleich isses 0:00 dei lieblingszeit zum bike!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2006)

isch machs dem Frank nach. Falls mer uns nemmer lese wünsch isch der n schene Urlaub mit allem was dezugehöhrt.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> isch machs dem Frank nach. Falls mer uns nemmer lese wünsch isch der n schene Urlaub mit allem was dezugehöhrt.
> 
> Viel Spaß



was haasten des, biste jez zwaa daach offlein? ich flieh doch erst in den nacht von samsdaach uff sonndaach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na, dann nix wie fertig mache, gleich isses 0:00 dei lieblingszeit zum bike!



der reife scheint jez werklich dicht zu sei!  ich werd abbä trotzdem net mehr fahre. des würd zwar noch geje, abbä denn würd ich mei programm für moje net schaffe...  

ich mach mich jez aach haam!


----------



## habkeinnick (24. November 2006)

Gute Nacht...puh schon wieder nach 2


----------



## caroka (24. November 2006)

Moin, moin,

so heut will isch ama gugge, dass isch a paar Pungde hol, also nur so vllt 4. Gestern ging mers net so. De ganse Köpper hat mer weh gedan. Abbä jez iss des widder gud. 
So, jez geh isch erst ma a***** .


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2006)

Eigentlisch wollt isch heud moie, nämlich jetzt auch noch ein paar Punkte sammeln. Mei Fraa hat misch aber ebe so bes angegugugt als ich des gesacht hab, das isch den Gedanke gleich widder verworfe hab. Dan geh isc halt doch gleisch ins Bad


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> was haasten des, biste jez zwaa daach offlein? ich flieh doch erst in den nacht von samsdaach uff sonndaach.



Kann ja passieren wenn isch genuch bunkte tu.


----------



## fUEL (24. November 2006)

Moin zusamme.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2006)

Moin


----------



## Arachne (24. November 2006)

Morgen! 

Mist, habe volle Kanne verschlafen: Hätte heute Morgen eigentlich zu Polar nach Büttelborn fahren wollen. Die Batterien von Sender und Empfänger sind leer...  

Naja, muß ich halt versuchen es anderswo gewechselt zu bekommen und hoffen, das es dann noch dicht ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Mist, habe volle Kanne verschlafen: Hätte heute Morgen eigentlich zu Polar nach Büttelborn fahren wollen. Die Batterien von Sender und Empfänger sind leer...
> 
> Naja, muß ich halt versuchen es anderswo gewechselt zu bekommen und hoffen, das es dann noch dicht ist.



Wer so spät wie Du noch unnerwegs is muß sich net wunnern wenn er verschläft. Warst De gestern noch auf der A***** bis zwei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (24. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Mist, habe volle Kanne verschlafen: Hätte heute Morgen eigentlich zu Polar nach Büttelborn fahren wollen. Die Batterien von Sender und Empfänger sind leer...
> 
> Naja, muß ich halt versuchen es anderswo gewechselt zu bekommen und hoffen, das es dann noch dicht ist.



Der Christian wechselt es Dir denke ich auch kurzfristig; evt. nicht ganz dicht danach awwer da wors warm ist wohlkein Problemo.


----------



## Arachne (24. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer so spät wie Du noch unnerwegs is muß sich net wunnern wenn er verschläft. Warst De gestern noch auf der A***** bis zwei???


ja, un müsste aachentlich noch e ma hie... ma gucke.


fUEL schrieb:


> Der Christian wechselt es Dir denke ich auch kurzfristig; evt. nicht ganz dicht danach awwer da wors warm ist wohlkein Problemo.


werde ihn jedefalls frache!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, un müsste aachentlich noch e ma hie... ma gucke.



armer Kerl, ich sitz hier muß die Gardeuffteilung fer die Mieter mache damit se sich net in die Haarn kriee. Zwei Parteien sinn aach noch weibl. unn alleinstehend, ich sach nur Zickenalarm! 

So en richtigsche Frei Tag is des ach net.


----------



## Arachne (24. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> armer Kerl, ich sitz hier muß die Gardeuffteilung fer die Mieter mache damit se sich net in die Haarn kriee. Zwei Parteien sinn aach noch weibl. unn alleinstehend, ich sach nur Zickenalarm!
> 
> So en richtigsche Frei Tag is des ach net.



Zwaa mädels un alaastehend - soll ich des fer dich iebernemme?


----------



## caroka (24. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zwaa mädels un alaastehend - soll ich des fer dich iebernemme?



Gerd 

mussd Du net noch pagge?
Unn nimmsd Du misch net mid inn Orlaub? Des versteh isch gaa net.


----------



## Arachne (24. November 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Gerd
> 
> mussd Du net noch pagge?
> Unn nimmsd Du misch net mid inn Orlaub? Des versteh isch gaa net.



Klaa nemm ich DIch mit!!!! Sonst wärs ja kaan Urlaub!!    

Zieh mir grad e friereid-video rei -.-.-.-.-.-.-GEIL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2006)

Die zwa sinn nix fer Dich. Wie geacht Zickenalert! 



Arachne schrieb:


> Zieh mir grad e friereid-video rei -.-.-.-.-.-.-GEIL!




Ich will Dein Frieriedevideo habbe. Ist des daans? Leihst des mir aus fer über de Urlaub, hast Du noch mer so Zeusch? Isch bin ja widder übberhaup net unverschämt 


Wieso hast de üwwerhaupt Zeit fer so a Zeusch?


----------



## Arachne (24. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die zwa sinn nix fer Dich. Wie geacht Zickenalert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab nur zait fer de wischtischsde sache! des is maans, bisher nur des, klar leih ich der des a ma, aber net übbern urlaub, weil da nemm ich des mit!    die musik is iebrichens aach subber!  

wenn de der des aageguckst hast, derfste dich erst a ma net uffs rad setze!!!!!!  sonst maanste nämlich, absolut alles is fahbar und versuchsd des aach...     _______________________________

hab grad mei rädche abgeholt - bin dotal heiss....


----------



## Maggo (24. November 2006)

wie heistn de film den de geguggt hast? isch bin ja normal ned so de fan von dene friereid videos, aber neulich hab ich roam geguggt, da hats mich fast vom hogger gehaue weil der so gut iss. die habbe in dem film mit dere mussig und dem ganse drumerum so rischtisch die seele von unserm sport eingefange.
un was isch aach empfehle kann is de erste teil von trailhunter gardasee, die fahn auch noch selber enuff, des finnd isch gut.


----------



## flying-nik (24. November 2006)

servus, schreibe hier ja eher relativ selten rein. Aber weiß jemand von euch wo das in diesem tolllen Artikel angesprochene MTB Trainingsgelände ist?



			
				Wiesbadener Kurier schrieb:
			
		

> Als der Kurier im Sommer über das Problem berichtete, erhielt er einige Zuschriften erboster Mountainbiker. So schrieb etwa Johannes Weinkauff, zweiter Vorsitzender des Vereins "Wheels of Frankfurt": "Ihr Artikel ist in hetzerischer Art und Weise eine Instrumentalisierung für die Interessen der Wanderer oder selbst ernannter Naturschützer." Der Verein bemüht sich nach eigener Aussage um die Anpachtung eines Geländes. Dort soll ein Trainingsareal entstehen, das der "sportlichen Betätigung im Rahmen des Mountainbikesports und speziell des Downhillsports dienen soll."
> 
> Trainingsgelände*Ein solches Gelände gibt es seit acht Jahren. Es wurde seinerzeit vom Zweckverband Naturpark Hochtaunus ausgewiesen, und zwar in der Nähe der bei Mountainbikern äußerst beliebten Waldgaststätte "Fuchstanz".* Allein: Die Strecke wird kaum genutzt. "Das Gros der Mountainbikefahrer ist auf den Forstwegen unterwegs, also dort, wo sich auch die Wanderer bewegen", hat der Erste Kreisbeigeordnete des Main-Taunus-Kreises, Hans-Jürgen-Hielscher herausgefunden. Der FDP-Politiker setzt sich in seiner Freizeit selbst gern aufs Mountainbike.



grüße
Niklas


----------



## Maggo (24. November 2006)

das fragen wir uns auch alle.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was habt er dann mit dem Hersch gemacht der is ja uff aama wasserscheu
> 
> @fUEL  Nee Frankiboy, net werklisch (?), bin heute mittag bei Regen losgefahren
> Fuchstanz - Feldi - Falkenstein, herrlich so ohne WPP-Druck ganz für
> ...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2006)

flying-nik schrieb:


> Aber weiß jemand von euch wo das in diesem tolllen Artikel angesprochene MTB Trainingsgelände ist?





Das weis keiner!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie heistn de film den de geguggt hast? isch bin ja normal ned so de fan von dene friereid videos, aber neulich hab ich roam geguggt, da hats mich fast vom hogger gehaue weil der so gut iss. die habbe in dem film mit dere mussig und dem ganse drumerum so rischtisch die seele von unserm sport eingefange.
> un was isch aach empfehle kann is de erste teil von trailhunter gardasee, die fahn auch noch selber enuff, des finnd isch gut.



Hast Du die Filme? Da könnten wir mal ne Filmsssion machen


----------



## Maggo (24. November 2006)

könne mer mache, wer hat ein großes wohnzimmer? ich bring beamer leinwand und filme mit.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. November 2006)

So, Knie ging heute wieder so halbwegs, hab dann zweimal ne lockere dreiviertel getreten, eine davon draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2006)

Hab auch grad uffgehöhrt. 

Weis irschendjemand was mim Carsten is? Der wollt en Maggo fragen ob er mit em fährt, Maggo weist Du was?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> könne mache, wemer r hat ein großes wohnzimmer? ich bring beamer leinwand und filme mit.




Willste ne qm Angabe? Und soll ich noch Bier kaltstellen!!!  

Gruß

Peter


----------



## arkonis (24. November 2006)

oje eigendlich sollten es heute noch ein paar Punkte werden , vielleicht klapts morgen.
wie sieht es eigendlich aus wer fährt am So in Hofheim 






flying-nik schrieb:


> servus, schreibe hier ja eher relativ selten rein. Aber weiß jemand von euch wo das in diesem tolllen Artikel angesprochene MTB Trainingsgelände ist?
> grüße
> Niklas




da kannst du auch mal reinlesen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. November 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube Carsten, ich brauche DRINGEND Deinen GARMIN, mein MC1.0 ist nach der Tour wieder abgestürzt! ....


Nur übber mai Laische.... die Dade (sinn hald mei) kannsde habbe: 35,5 km, 3:15 h:mm, ca. 800 hm


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...Weis irschendjemand was mim Carsten is? Der wollt en Maggo fragen ob er mit em fährt, Maggo weist Du was?



Isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, isch wais was, 
war middem Gerd grad 3 Stunne um de Fluchhafe rum, un jetzt geh isch mal die Pungde eidrache... (die von de A***** fahn muß isch ach noch ärschend wann eidache due, wenn isch Zaid hab)


----------



## Arachne (24. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie heistn de film den de geguggt hast? isch bin ja normal ned so de fan von dene friereid videos, aber neulich hab ich roam geguggt, da hats mich fast vom hogger gehaue weil der so gut iss. die habbe in dem film mit dere mussig und dem ganse drumerum so rischtisch die seele von unserm sport eingefange.
> un was isch aach empfehle kann is de erste teil von trailhunter gardasee, die fahn auch noch selber enuff, des finnd isch gut.



ich glaab "Flying High Again". steht aach noch nwd 7 druff. Mit Rock-Musik á la Guns`n`Roses, Led Zeppelin, ...  

Ich finde den Film super motivierend! Ich weigere mich aber absolut darin die Seele meine Sports erkennen zu müssen!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2006)

Wart Ihr widder Fluchzusch gugge?  Ihr wist doch des er euch wenn er wollt bei mir uff die Terasse setze derft zum gugge!  

Gerd, isch denk Du hätts noch soviel zu dun. Hast aber Zeit Dir Mittags Freeridevideos reinzuziehen und dann noch 3 Stunne zum Bike, wo de doch vorm Urlaub gar net mehr fahrn wollst.


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd, isch denk Du hätts noch soviel zu dun. Hast aber Zeit Dir Mittags Freeridevideos reinzuziehen und dann noch 3 Stunne zum Bike, wo de doch vorm Urlaub gar net mehr fahrn wollst.



"Grubbedünamig" sach isch nur ...

Übrischens Uwe, was machsd n da für Sache, Du willsd mer ja dadsäschlisch abhaue due  ,*na na na*, wenn isch da was merg ! 
Isch sach noch beschaid weche Sonndach...


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wart Ihr widder Fluchzusch gugge?  Ihr wist doch des er euch wenn er wollt bei mir uff die Terasse setze derft zum gugge!



Da is die Gefahr des Absturzes viel zu groß (ned wesche dene Fluchzeusche ...)

Du hädds mol de Gärd seije solle wie der beim Anblig von de Fluchzeusche rumgehübbt is, wie'n fünfjährische  am Tach vor de Sommerferie ... (vielleischd a bissi übertriebbe von mir, aber glänsende Auge hadde er)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> "Grubbedünamig" sach isch nur ...
> 
> Übrischens Uwe, was machsd n da für Sache, Du willsd mer ja dadsäschlisch abhaue due  ,*na na na*, wenn isch da was merg !
> Isch sach noch beschaid weche Sonndach...



Moie bassiert net viel. Und am Sonntag werds Viech endlich widder uff sei Weid gelasse.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Da is die Gefahr des Absturzes viel zu groß (ned wesche dene Fluchzeusche ...)
> 
> Du hädds mol de Gärd seije solle wie der beim Anblig von de Fluchzeusche rumgehübbt is, wie'n fünfjährische  am Tach vor de Sommerferie ... (vielleischd a bissi übertriebbe von mir, aber glänsende Auge hadde er)



Sinn mer net all noch Kinner?


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moie bassiert net viel. Und am Sonntag werds Viech endlich widder uff sei Weid gelasse.


Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlisch, es derf wiedder geröhrd wern...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedlisch, es derf wiedder geröhrd wern...



da fehld en n!


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wart Ihr widder Fluchzusch gugge?  Ihr wist doch des er euch wenn er wollt bei mir uff die Terasse setze derft zum gugge!
> 
> Gerd, isch denk Du hätts noch soviel zu dun. Hast aber Zeit Dir Mittags Freeridevideos reinzuziehen und dann noch 3 Stunne zum Bike, wo de doch vorm Urlaub gar net mehr fahrn wollst.



die bremsbeläch sin gewexelt worn un mußte eigefahn wern. nur des nödichste!  

außerdem kann ich dich net so dicht rankomme lasse!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2006)

Wo woll mer den fahren? Arkonis will Sonntach aach fahrn.
Ich hab de Alde schon lang net mehr vom nahe gesehe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (25. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da fehld en n!


Du Babbnaas    (Na, des nem isch mal zurück und habs da obbe geännderd).


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> die bremsbeläch sin gewexelt worn un mußte eigefahn wern. nur des nödichste!
> 
> außerdem kann ich dich net so dicht rankomme lasse!



Mußt kei Angstn ham. Isch hohl nur des nach was ich wesche em Schnuppe verlore hab. Wenn isch so weider mach gibts sonst Ärscher deham, grosse Ärscher!


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo woll mer den fahren? Arkonis will Sonntach aach fahrn.
> Ich hab de Alde schon lang net mehr vom nahe gesehe!



Irgendwo, wo es warm und trocken ist! Ich dachte an das kleine ärmellose Schwarze.


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo woll mer den fahren? Arkonis will Sonntach aach fahrn.
> Ich hab de Alde schon lang net mehr vom nahe gesehe!


Könnde mer, wenn isch kann; muß des noch mid mainer Mänedschärin abstimme (die will isch jedz abber ned wegge, sonst kann isch Dir die Antword glaisch gebbe .)


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwo, wo es warm und trocken ist! Ich dachte an das kleine ärmellose Schwarze.


Und *DU, DU* hälts Dich da jetzt a mol raus !


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwo, wo es warm und trocken ist! Ich dachte an das kleine ärmellose Schwarze.



Verges dei Filickzeusch net! 





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Könnde mer, wenn isch kann; muß des noch mid mainer Mänedschärin abstimme (die will isch jedz abber ned wegge, sonst kann isch Dir die Antword glaisch gebbe .)



las die bloß schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaafe, ich kenn des, wenn die geweckt wern dann sind die ....irschendwie....................ganz anners


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mußt kei Angstn ham. Isch hohl nur des nach was ich wesche em Schnuppe verlore hab. Wenn isch so weider mach gibts sonst Ärscher deham, grosse Ärscher!



bass e ma uff, da gebts n gude arzt weit wech von euch. da kaa mer auch mimrad hin. un danach kannste dei ausred (nachhole, was ich verpasst hab) wieder usspacke!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> bass e ma uff, da gebts n gude arzt weit wech von euch. da kaa mer auch mimrad hin. un danach kannste dei ausred (nachhole, was ich verpasst hab) wieder usspacke!



*ganz grosse Ärscher!*


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2006)

Unn jetzt geh isch ins Bett, sonst gibts sowieso Ärscher.


Isch wünsch Euch noch e gemütlich Plaudestünnche


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .... las die bloß schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaafe, ich kenn des, wenn die geweckt wern dann sind die ....irschendwie....................ganz anners


Hasd de des aach schon a mol midbekomme un durschgemachd ? 
Ja so ärgendwie wenischer lieblisch.... , .... so leischd geschlitzde Auche....., .... de Zähn gugge raus, nur so fesd uffenanner .... ...., und die Stimm glingd dann eher wie ne Unwedderfrond mid Windstägge 12, so leischd grollend.... .... is schon was anneres als korz nach de Hochzaid.... .... Dinge gibbs .... isch waas ned .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (25. November 2006)

Aach an alle : Gude Nachd


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hasd de des aach schon a mol midbekomme un durschgemachd ?
> Ja so ärgendwie wenischer lieblisch.... , .... so leischd geschlitzde Auche....., .... de Zähn gugge raus, nur so fesd uffenanner .... ...., und die Stimm glingd dann eher wie ne Unwedderfrond mid Windstägge 12, so leischd grollend.... .... is schon was anneres als korz nach de Hochzaid.... .... Dinge gibbs .... isch waas ned .....



immer widdä korz nach de hochzaid is aach kaa lösung...


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Unn jetzt geh isch ins Bett, sonst gibts sowieso Ärscher.
> 
> 
> Isch wünsch Euch noch e gemütlich Plaudestünnche





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Aach an alle : Gude Nachd



Gude Nacht!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hasd de des aach schon a mol midbekomme un durschgemachd ?
> Ja so ärgendwie wenischer lieblisch.... , .... so leischd geschlitzde Auche....., .... de Zähn gugge raus, nur so fesd uffenanner .... ...., und die Stimm glingd dann eher wie ne Unwedderfrond mid Windstägge 12, so leischd grollend.... .... is schon was anneres als korz nach de Hochzaid.... .... Dinge gibbs .... isch waas ned .....




So sinn se awwer. 

Manchmal könne se aach ganz lieb sei. Wenn ich so uff em Ergo sitz und die Fraa is Zwaa Stock diefer, dann geht se eischentlisch.
Unn wenn se im Bett liescht und schlafe tut wie Engel, aber se sich ach net zu breit macht, dann is eischentlisch aach gar net so.....


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2006)

Gude Nacht


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> immer widdä korz nach de hochzaid is aach kaa lösung...


Aaaach, desdewesche hasd Du schon "ferdisch"  (T'schuldigung, abber die Vor-Vorlach war ach ned schleschd)

Jetz aber Kiste aus


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2006)

Jetzt sieht er wies ist, gude nachd


----------



## Maggo (25. November 2006)

mosche, isch faah jetz emal los, dass isch ned ganz de anschluss verlier.

@carsten: sorry, war den ganzen tag in nem meeting und hab deinen anruf erst sehr spät gesehen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. November 2006)

Ist heut net n Uphillrennen in Eppstein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ist heut net n Uphillrennen in Eppstein?



mosche, noch nie was von gehört.


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ist heut net n Uphillrennen in Eppstein?



ja !

wird von der tsg-eppstein abteilung triathlon organisiert. kleiner wettbewerb, eher für insider ...

gefahren wird von eppstein hoch zum staufen, so schnell wie´s irgend geht ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. November 2006)

Morsche zusamme.

@Uwe:


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlisch, es derf wiedder geröhrd wern...


Scharrd es Wild eigendlisch schon mid de Huufe? Kannds des noch im Zaun halle?   

Wesche Sonndach sieht gud aus, zumindest ab värzehn / värzehndreissisch Uhr, früher gehd bei mir ned. Von mir aus ach uff de Alde. Lischd (wahrschainlisch odder)?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. November 2006)

fux: wann gehts los? Ich fahr eh nicht mit, aber n Bekannter möchte.


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2006)

15.00 uhr ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> fux: wann gehts los? Ich fahr eh nicht mit, aber n Bekannter möchte.


Weiß nicht, ob das so ´ne gute Idee ist. Ist wie schon vom fux erwähnt, ne vereinsinterne Sache. Gäste nur auf Einladung soviel ich weiß. Außerdem könnte dein Bekannter Probleme bekommen, wenn er den Streckenverlauf nicht kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusamme.
> 
> @Uwe:
> 
> Scharrd es Wild eigendlisch schon mid de Huufe? Kannds des noch im Zaun halle?


Scharren is gar kaan ausdruck, verrückt spiele tuts im Keller, Frau und Kinner traue sich schon gar net mer nunner.  

Da werd sichs freue wenns höhrt das es Sonntag endlich raus darf!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. November 2006)

Sonntag? Hab ich was verpasst? Komme eben ausm Wald, aber nur 5p


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sonntag? Hab ich was verpasst? Komme eben ausm Wald, aber nur 5p


Da warsde anscheinend ziehmlisch lang im Wald, was 

Schau mal unter Nr. #4362, #4371 und #4389 

und jetzedle muß isch misch abmelde, da isch Löwenbändischer spielen muß (muß uff meinen und en annern Sohn uffbasse geije...) Vielleisch kann isch aber dord a mol an de Gombjuder ran un gugge, was abgehd ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. November 2006)

Uwe, ich hab Deinen Punktestand gesehen aufreg:aber gut für Team) und muß glatt ins hochdeutsche verfallen. Also neee ..... du machst es einem aber auch nicht leicht, Du


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2006)

Ich will doch nur ein bisschen Motivieren, Ziele die man zu schnell erreicht sind zu niedrig gesteckt. Bei Dir hab ich den Eindruck das ich Dein Ziel bin.

Du weißt doch, die hälfte vom Arachnes Punkten sind Pflicht, das Ziel ist für mich unter den ersten Hundert zu sein, ich glaub das Ziel ist nicht zu niedrig gesetzt.

Morgen 14:30 Hohemark? Cracy wen Du willst könnten wir 15:15 am Fuchstanz sein. Hoffentlich is es Wetter gut, ich würds gern mal wieder richtig kacheln lassen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. November 2006)

15:15 Fuchstanz klingt erreichbar. Bei Regen fall ich leider aus, hab keine Regenklamotten


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich will doch nur ein bisschen Motivieren, Ziele die man zu schnell erreicht sind zu niedrig gesteckt. Bei Dir hab ich den Eindruck das ich Dein Ziel bin.
> 
> Du weißt doch, die hälfte vom Arachnes Punkten sind Pflicht, das Ziel ist für mich unter den ersten Hundert zu sein, ich glaub das Ziel ist nicht zu niedrig gesetzt.
> 
> Morgen 14:30 Hohemark? Cracy wen Du willst könnten wir 15:15 am Fuchstanz sein. Hoffentlich is es Wetter gut, ich würds gern mal wieder richtig kacheln lassen



Das Wetter soll ja richtiges Grillwetter (auch hier) werden. Jedenfalls wünsche ich es euch! Habe mich heute sehr geärgert nicht fahren zu können...

Habe aber wenigstens schon eingecheckt!  Habe für die Fahrt heute Nacht sogar eine Verabredung. Muß dafür aber `ne Stunde früher aufstehen, als ich eigentlich müßte...


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 15:15 Fuchstanz klingt erreichbar. Bei Regen fall ich leider aus, hab keine Regenklamotten



Du hast doch noch jugendliches Feuer: da verpufft der auftreffende Regen!


----------



## fUEL (25. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du hast doch noch jugendliches Feuer: da verpufft der auftreffende Regen!



Du Taunusverräterschuft! hau ab und hab viel Spaß und geile Trails!

        
und Gut nacht
Trag meue nach und geh ins Bett, damit ich früh raus kann 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. November 2006)

Gerd, ich bin nicht caroka 
wünsch dir viel Spass im Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (25. November 2006)

jo, viel spaß im Urlaub


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du Taunusverräterschuft! hau ab und hab viel Spaß und geile Trails!
> 
> 
> und Gut nacht
> ...





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd, ich bin nicht caroka
> wünsch dir viel Spass im Urlaub.





arkonis schrieb:


> jo, viel spaß im Urlaub



Danke! Danke! Danke!

       

@caroka: ich hoffe, Du bist mittlerweile fertig mit packen!?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. November 2006)

@Arachne: Viel Spaß und gugg zu das de gsund widder ham kommst

Anm.: Awer Du waast, das de uff de Hochzeitsreise ach gewisse Verpflichtungen einzugehe hast!


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: Viel Spaß und gugg zu das de gsund widder ham kommst
> 
> Anm.: Awer Du waast, das de uff de Hochzeitsreise ach gewisse Verpflichtungen einzugehe hast!



Danke!

nach zwansisch pungde uffn Trails am daach mach isch abbä logger noch e ma aan/zwaa stunne aldernadiv-sport   um denn noch a ma mit de lupin naus zu geje!!!


----------



## Bergwelle (26. November 2006)

Wenn die Störche zeitig reisen, kommt ein Winter von Eisen.

@Arachne: Komm bitte bald wieder !!!


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Wenn die Störche zeitig reisen, kommt ein Winter von Eisen.
> 
> @Arachne: Komm bitte bald wieder !!!



Na da kann ich ja jetzt nicht sagen: ich komme _*leider* _viel zu früh wieder...  

bisher ist der hiesige Winter allerdings eher ein Frühling!


----------



## habkeinnick (26. November 2006)

15:15 am fuchstanz? würd ja gerne, bin da aber schon fast auf dem weg zum "wahrscheinlich größten schnitzel hessens"  wenn das wetter mitspielt werde ich dann wohl meine müden knochen gegen 11 bemühen.

euch ne gute nacht und viel spass morgen und natürlich dem urlauber arachne viel spass im selbigen


----------



## caroka (26. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke! Danke! Danke!
> 
> 
> 
> @caroka: ich hoffe, Du bist mittlerweile fertig mit packen!?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. November 2006)

@Maggo: Was is mit dir heut mittach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. November 2006)

Wohin ist denn die Weiterfahrt ab Fuchstanz geplant - und bis wann? Weil das sind ja nichtmal mehr 2std dann is scho dunkel


----------



## Lucafabian (26. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wohin ist denn die Weiterfahrt ab Fuchstanz geplant - und bis wann? Weil das sind ja nichtmal mehr 2std dann is scho dunkel



Ich muß allerspäterstens um 18:00 wieder zuhause sein, es wird also nur was kleines...es sein den Du und Carsten wollt noch ein wenig länger!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. November 2006)

@Cracy: Tour fällt aus Carsten ist Krank. Ich werd bei uns ein paar Runden im Flachland drehen und mal schauen ob am Viech alles in Ordnung ist!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. November 2006)

Ok, das ist meiner Mutter eh lieber. Und ich kann in Ruhe meine Rücklichte löten.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ok, das ist meiner Mutter eh lieber. Und ich kann in Ruhe meine Rücklichte löten.


----------



## fUEL (26. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Cracy: Tour fällt aus Carsten ist Krank. Ich werd bei uns ein paar Runden im Flachland drehen und mal schauen ob am Viech alles in Ordnung ist!



Als Ihr Flachlandnasen die tour gecancelt habt, war ich schon lang unterwegs und hab nachdem ich mit dem Kilian telefoniert hatte und dem wegen Euch ne Absage gemacht hatte am Fuxi gewartet. 

Von mir hier braucht man ja auch eh min. 1,5 Std zum Fuxi, bin aber schon früh raus.

Mei Baa brenne. ( 2120 hm und 89km, 3 mal Feldberg und immer Slalom zwischen den Menschenmassen)Trach dann ma mei Punkde von gestern und heud inn.

Erschöpft Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (26. November 2006)

Heit ware mol werrer arig en Haufe Leit unnerwegs.


----------



## Maggo (26. November 2006)

> @Maggo: Was is mit dir heut mittach?



tja, leider erst ewe gelese. isch war heut gut früh unnerwechs unn dadenach mid meiner holden im obbelzoo.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. November 2006)

du hasts hinter dir. Ich hab mir noch ne halbe std. vorgenommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. November 2006)

Frank:


----------



## wissefux (26. November 2006)

@fUEL


----------



## Lucafabian (26. November 2006)

Ich hätt doch noch 15 Min dranhängen sollen


----------



## fUEL (26. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> @fUEL



Lieber Michael, wenn ich morgen früh den 300 ten Punkt eingefahren hab, denk ich an Dich(3 mal)  und nun gut Naaaaacht.


----------



## wissefux (26. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Lieber Michael, wenn ich morgen früh den 300 ten Punkt eingefahren hab, denk ich an Dich(3 mal)  und nun gut Naaaaacht.


----------



## fUEL (27. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


>



Heut morsche hat de Schweine hund des Fahrrad und de Ergometer bewacht. Nur das Rudergerät war hundefrei, also nur 2 Pünkdche heut früh. 

Beim Rudern Ferseh gucke is ja aach ganz o. k. ( Ausser Nachrichte nur blöd zeugs)


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2006)

meinem hund hab ich heut morgen nen doppelten tritt in den a***** verpasst :
erst wollt er mich net uffstehe lasse. nach 14 tach frei hatte der köter da ganz gute karten ...
dann wollt er mit mir lieber auto fahren.

aber ich habs em heut gezeigt   der nebel heute um 5.40 uhr war einfach zu schön, um nicht mit dem radl zur a***** zu fahrn  

und außerdem muß ich ja noch meinem team helfen, an sämtlichen plauschern vorbeizuziehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> meinem hund hab ich heut morgen nen doppelten tritt in den a***** verpasst :
> erst wollt er mich net uffstehe lasse. nach 14 tach frei hatte der köter da ganz gute karten ...
> dann wollt er mit mir lieber auto fahren.
> 
> ...



ZUm Nikolaus gibt es einen großen Sack Hundefutter vom Plauscherteam für Euer gesammelte Köter damit die noch grösser wern und stärger.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. November 2006)

Nach heut morgen kriegt meiner auch nur noch die Hälfte zum Fressen. Vielleicht lass ich Ihn ja auch verhungern... wär eigentlich das beste. Saukerl der Köter!


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ZUm Nikolaus gibt es einen großen Sack Hundefutter vom Plauscherteam für Euer gesammelte Köter damit die noch grösser wern und stärger.



das is aber lieb  
dann wird der richtig schön fett und kann dann mit seinem eigenen köter kämpfen  




Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nach heut morgen kriegt meiner auch nur noch die Hälfte zum Fressen. Vielleicht lass ich Ihn ja auch verhungern... wär eigentlich das beste. Saukerl der Köter!



der ärmste, dass kannste doch net mach. ich ruf gleich mal beim tierschutz an


----------



## puremalt (27. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nach heut morgen kriegt meiner auch nur noch die Hälfte zum Fressen. Vielleicht lass ich Ihn ja auch verhungern... wär eigentlich das beste. Saukerl der Köter!



Das erinnert mich an den saarländischen Bauern, der aus Kostengründen seiner Ziege das Fressen komplett abgewöhnen wollte. Später sagte er dann: "Ich han'se fascht soweit gehatt...awwer kurz davor isse mir gefreggt."


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. November 2006)

Es ist doch echt nicht zu glauben  kaum ist das Knie wieder brauchbar, fängts im Rücken an


----------



## fUEL (27. November 2006)

In einem Team aus 5 Leuten ergibt sich rein rechnersich ein Anteil von 20 %
p.Mitglied.  


Kollegen macht doch bitte bitte mal ein paar Punkte!!!!!!!!!!!! 
....sonst sind wir bald nicht mehr unter den Top ten. ..............vllt. schon heut ned mehr.. ...........

und dann ............holt uns vllt. noch einer ein dem wir es nicht gönnen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. November 2006)

Was willste denn, hab mein soll doch erfüllt, ich mach heut krank


----------



## fUEL (27. November 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was willste denn, hab mein soll doch erfüllt, ich mach heut krank



Einer muß doch Euer Sklaventreiber sein  ..............
....................Motivation für Fortgeschrittene.............


----------



## arkonis (27. November 2006)

ich konnte noch ein paar Punkte herausholen allerdings den Abstieg zu den Top 20 nicht verhindern
Chefe macht den Antreiber, bis März läufts noch bis dahin haben wir schon wieder aufgeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (27. November 2006)

ansonsten gibt es hier die möglichkeit viele Punkte zu sammeln, damit hätten wir wieder einen ausreichend großen Vorsprung


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. November 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ansonsten gibt es hier die möglichkeit viele Punkte zu sammeln, damit hätten wir wieder einen ausreichend großen Vorsprung


 Das ist doch nur noch krank, oder?


----------



## arkonis (27. November 2006)

das goody hat sich bislang nicht geäusert, vielleicht nur ein fake oder die Rennradfreunde wollen uns herausfodern und blöffen nur.


----------



## fUEL (27. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur noch krank, oder?



Hab es meiner Frau erzählt, die hat gemeint das sei doch noch kranker als sie es von uns/mir kennt, und das man sich nachts aufs Rad oder Ergo setzt würde wohl ohne Medikamente langfristig zu diesem Krankheitsstadium führen. 

Harte Worte!

Gud Nacht dann mal !


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2006)

Ich bin stinksauer, bei meinem "tollen" Bike sabbert die Gabel. Irgendwie bin ich jetzt an so nem Punkt. Eben is echt genug. 

Ich hab gedacht kauft dir was vernüftiges dann hast de auch kein Ärger und jetzt. Alle 1/4 Jahr muß es generalüberholt werden und dann läuft auch noch die Gabel aus wenns aus dem Service direkt von Rotwild kommt. 

So ein S*****

Man bin ich sauer....


----------



## Maggo (28. November 2006)

hatten die den auftrag die gabel zu checken? wenn ja und die habens gemacht, würd ich drauf drängen für die zwei wochen, die das ding beim service ist ne ersatzgabel zu bekommen. deinen ärger kann ich verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (28. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin stinksauer, bei meinem "tollen" Bike sabbert die Gabel. Irgendwie bin ich jetzt an so nem Punkt. Eben is echt genug.
> 
> Ich hab gedacht kauft dir was vernüftiges dann hast de auch kein Ärger und jetzt. Alle 1/4 Jahr muß es generalüberholt werden und dann läuft auch noch die Gabel aus wenns aus dem Service direkt von Rotwild kommt.
> 
> ...



Du musst Dir noch ein Bike holen. Eins geht dann erfahrungsgemäß immer

Abba des iss sschoo besch..... wenn die so aan Pusch machedun.


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2006)

selbst mit 2 geländetauglichen bikes hab ich manchmal das gefühl, eins zu wenig zu haben  

@luca : prima, dass du deine sig gleich angepasst hast  
was für ne gabel ist es denn, die den ärger macht ? (nicht dass jetzt aaner denkt, ich hätt dadevon ahnung ... )


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2006)

FOX RL 100, was gutes, ha,ha,ha,ha


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2006)

wg. der Siganatur, Rotwild kann ja eigentlich auch nur begrenzt was dazu das Toxoholic nicht sauber gearbeitet hat. Bei dem Qualitätsanspruch den Rotwild hat, sollte die aber nicht nur stumpfsinnig eingabaut, somdern auch getestet werden.
Jetzt wo ich ne siffende Gabel zum ersten mal gesehen hab, würd ich sagen, daß das Problem sofort zu bemerken ist! Demzufolge also nicht entschuldbar für Rotwild! 

Das ist nicht Kundenfreundlich, nein das ist es gar nicht!


----------



## fUEL (28. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wg. der Siganatur, Rotwild kann ja eigentlich auch nur begrenzt was dazu das Toxoholic nicht sauber gearbeitet hat. Bei dem Qualitätsanspruch den Rotwild hat, sollte die aber nicht nur stumpfsinnig eingabaut, somdern auch getestet werden.
> Jetzt wo ich ne siffende Gabel zum ersten mal gesehen hab, würd ich sagen, daß das Problem sofort zu bemerken ist! Demzufolge also nicht entschuldbar für Rotwild!
> 
> Das ist nicht Kundenfreundlich, nein das ist es gar nicht!



Als Drittbike ein Singlespeeder, starr und fix - da hast de was was immer fährt wenn es nicht platt ist.


----------



## m.a.t. (28. November 2006)

Lugga: Du hast doch noch das Stumpjumper, Mensch. Ist doch für den Winter eh viel geiler mit so ner alten Kiste rumzufahren. Mein CD schmollt seit 6 Wochen, weil ich nur noch mit dem Müsing rumgurke, macht zur Zeit einfach mehr Gaudi.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Lugga: Du hast doch noch das Stumpjumper, Mensch. Ist doch für den Winter eh viel geiler mit so ner alten Kiste rumzufahren. Mein CD schmollt seit 6 Wochen, weil ich nur noch mit dem Müsing rumgurke, macht zur Zeit einfach mehr Gaudi.
> ciao, matthias



Ich benutz auch den Stumpi, aber Du kennst mich ja, da wo es mir richtig viel Spaß macht hilft ne Federung ungemein. Zudem sind gewisse Alterverschleißerscheinungen an meinem Fahrwerk (ist schon über 40Jahre alt) zu erkennen, die zeigen sich ganz besonders wenn ich ohne Federung im Taunus war. Für die Strasse und die Waldautobahn ist der Stumpi aber ausreichend und ich bin auch froh das ihn hab. Der ist jetzt 15 Jahre alt und hat seine Produktionststätte seit der Herstellung nicht mehr gesehen und er läuft und läuft und läuft...

Mein Opa hats ja schon immer gewust, früher war alles besser!

....und ich hab meinen geliebten Alden schon mehr als drei Wochen nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Maggo (28. November 2006)

so kollegen, was isn hier eigentlich los.irgendwie nix mehr. es werden keine punkte mehr gemacht, es wird nicht mehr geplauscht. schämt euch was. konkrete frage:

ich hab am donnerstag frei? geht da irgendwas oder soll ich alleine fahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> so kollegen, was isn hier eigentlich los.irgendwie nix mehr. es werden keine punkte mehr gemacht, es wird nicht mehr geplauscht. schämt euch was. konkrete frage:
> 
> ich hab am donnerstag frei? geht da irgendwas oder soll ich alleine fahren?



Fürn Do wär der Frank der richtige. Ich kann momentan nicht freimachen. 

Wieso macht eigentlich keiner Frei Tags frei?


----------



## Maggo (28. November 2006)

kannst du jeden frei tag? ich hab noch ein paar resturlabstage, die müssen wech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (28. November 2006)

ich bin momentan irgendwie angeschlagen muss diese Woche etwas im warmen bleiben. Aber vielleicht ist es bis Donnerstag besser kann aber erst ab 18.30


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> kannst du jeden frei tag? ich hab noch ein paar resturlabstage, die müssen wech.



Eigentlich jeden Frei Tag, aber wie es halt ist im Leben, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Sag halt erst bescheid bevor Du Urlaub nimmst


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab am donnerstag frei? geht da irgendwas oder soll ich alleine fahren?


Der Frank fährt normalerweise immer 14 Uhr ab Hohemark. Da bin ich ja i.d.R. auch dabei. Diesen Do wird das bei mir aber nicht klappen, da ich abends an die Unie muß und mir das zu eng wird. Daher werd ich wahrscheinlich so zwischen 10 und 12 ab Eppstein starten. Ziel ist noch ungewiss, wenn du mit willst, könnten wir ein bißchen Orienteering am Rossert&Co. machen. Dauer ist natürlich winterpokalmäßig +3 h.


----------



## Maggo (29. November 2006)

ich bin dabei.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. November 2006)

Prima! Können uns an der Gundelhard oder auch in Hofheim treffen. Wahl der Startzeit überlass ich im angegebenen Rahmen dann dir.


----------



## fUEL (29. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin dabei.



Wenn Du willst kann ich ja dann um 14 Uhr übernehmen, dann hast Du abends richtisch Punkde
Gruss Frank


----------



## Maggo (29. November 2006)

ich glaub, dann muss ich aber hinterher ins bett getragen werden.....mal schauen, vielleicht übe ich am kater auch nur nen bösartigen sabotageakt aus und komm dann an die hohemark.


----------



## fUEL (29. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub, dann muss ich aber hinterher ins bett getragen werden.....mal schauen, vielleicht übe ich am kater auch nur nen bösartigen sabotageakt aus und komm dann an die hohemark.



Lass Dir vom Kater am besten mal meine Tel nummer geben, dann können wir uns ja irgendwo treffen, muß ja nicht die Hohemark sein.


----------



## Maggo (29. November 2006)

> Lass Dir vom Kater am besten mal meine Tel nummer geben, dann können wir uns ja irgendwo treffen, muß ja nicht die Hohemark sein.



komm doch einfach direkt morgens mit, am nachmittag schätze ich ist meine motivation nicht mehr ganz unermesslich hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (29. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> komm doch einfach direkt morgens mit, am nachmittag schätze ich ist meine motivation nicht mehr ganz unermesslich hoch.



Bravo sag das mal meiner Chefin; wenn ich morgens schon frei hätt würd ich auch ned um 14 Uhr fahren.
oder du bist um 6 bei mir dann könne mir bis 9 fahren, dann fährst de mit dem Kater weil ich von 10  bis um 1 in Lade muss; und ich seh dich um 2 wieder an der Hohemark, dann machsd du ordentlcih Punkte.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. November 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub, dann muss ich aber hinterher ins bett getragen werden.....mal schauen, vielleicht übe ich am kater auch nur nen bösartigen sabotageakt aus und komm dann an die hohemark.


Das hab ich gelesen! Wart nur...  



fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn Du willst kann ich ja dann um 14 Uhr übernehmen, dann hast Du abends richtisch Punkde
> Gruss Frank


Ich glaube, um 14 Uhr werd ich den Maggo so weit haben, daß er darum bettelt, daß ich ihm den richtigen Weg nach Hause zeige.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. November 2006)

@Maggo: Las Dich morgen nicht runterkriegen, zeig dem IBCler was ein Plauscher is!

Viel Spaß morgen beim Biken, auch an die Konkurenz


----------



## arkonis (29. November 2006)

mir ist das zu früh, werde wohl eine Runde im Stadtpark + Muckibude machen.

@Luca 
was ist mit deiner Sig?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. November 2006)

Ich nehm an, Du meinst die Gabel. Bike ist wieder bei Rotwild und die Gabel geht nochmal zu Toxaholic...


----------



## fUEL (29. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> FOX RL 100, was gutes, ha,ha,ha,ha



RL richtig leck  100 ml /H  ?????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (29. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das hab ich gelesen! Wart nur...
> 
> Ich glaube, um 14 Uhr werd ich den Maggo so weit haben, daß er darum bettelt, daß ich ihm den richtigen Weg nach Hause zeige.



Maggo, ich zieh Dich auch de Berg ruff.- Plauscherehre!!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

Ja hier is ja widder ne Stimmung. 

Na wenn de Maggo und de Frank zurückgekomme sin habbe se hoffentlich was zum erzähle.

Isch wills auch mal widder so rischtisch kacheln lassen!


----------



## Maggo (30. November 2006)

> Maggo, ich zieh Dich auch de Berg ruff.- Plauscherehre!!



ich glaub ich wär sogar zu faul zum runterfahren. das tier hat mich dann doch ordentlich platt gefahren, wobei ich wenigstens eine sich ankündigende erkältung als ansatweise ausrede hab. however 15p für team1. von der caro kommt heut auch noch so einiges.


----------



## Maggo (30. November 2006)

@caro: der eintrag ist geil:

 caroka 	30.11.2006 	Radfahren (Manche nennen es Grundlagentraining) 	150 min (02:30 h) 	10


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. November 2006)

Weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt.   Der Boden war halt schwer und die Strecke nicht einfach, aber eine schnelle Runde sieht dann doch anders aus. So war das alles schön im G2-Bereich. Fand das aber auf jeden Fall eine sehr schöne Runde in netter Gesellschaft. Die können wir gern so ähnlich wiederholen.

Grüße vom "Tier"


----------



## caroka (30. November 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt.   Der Boden war halt schwer und die Strecke nicht einfach, aber eine schnelle Runde sieht dann doch anders aus. So war das alles schön im G2-Bereich. Fand das aber auf jeden Fall eine sehr schöne Runde in netter Gesellschaft. *Die können wir gern so ähnlich wiederholen.*
> 
> Grüße vom "Tier"



Wiederholungen sind langweilig. 
Aber wir sehen uns bestimmt nochmal diesen Winter und dann drehen wir den Spieß um..........vllt........mal schauen............vllt auch nicht.  

Hatte aber noch Kraft für eine wunderschöne 7 Punkte Runde.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

Ihr seid ja richtig fleißig. Da muß ich wohl auch noch was machen.


----------



## fUEL (30. November 2006)

Alleine fahren war auch gut. Mal wieder mit nem leichten Bike wie auf Flügeln.

Route: Lucca zum Nachfahren Saalburg Herzberg Sandplacken Feldberg Glaskopf Rotes Kreuz Fuchsstein Kleiner Feldberg Feldberg Teufelsquartier Fuchstanz Altkönig Sandplacken Herzberg Golfclub via Teldgrafenschneise/Weberpfad Saalburg 

1693 hm 70,4 km Tmp min 2 Grad Durchschnitt 4 Grad, 4h 54 min .........und jetzt 
ne Flasche Badia a Passignango 97........
mit Rinderfilet und Mangold .................abber vorher Punkde defür inntrache und fürs Rudern heut meue. 

Ich glaub wenn de Maggo dabei gewese wär hätt ich en zum Schluß aach ned mehr de Berg enuff gezoche, weil des war de härteste Teil zum Schluß hoch zum Audo, des war e Supp kerle ne muß ma bei Lupine frache obs aach Newwelscheinwerfer gewwe dut.

Gruß Frank 

Ps. Lucca : Ess mei Filet mit Messer und..! Gabel  ( iss ja aach ned vo Totwild)


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

Das höhrt sich gewaltig an. Ich schau mal wieder die Wände an, aber in 10min ist schluß. Das waren dann wenigstens ein paar Pktchen.


----------



## fUEL (30. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das höhrt sich gewaltig an. Ich schau mal wieder die Wände an, aber in 10min ist schluß. Das waren dann wenigstens ein paar Pktchen.



Naja bei Open 'Trails Wanderer im Taunus....is so einer, der meint, ich würd überwiegend Ergo fahren, nur weil es ma ein paar Tage geschütet hat wie aus Eimern und ich gesund bleibe will, es gibt halt jede Menge Maulhelden hier im Forum..... 

Lugga was is en am Sonndach mit Dir und so weider??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

Bei mir könnt mer momentan sache des ich nur Ergo fahrn würd. Isch ward uff bessere Zeide. 
Wann willst de So. dann fahrn? 

Ich fahr dann aber mit vorne und hinne hard.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

Carsten, Du lebst ja auch noch! Was macht die Genesung? Ist wieder alles O.K. ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. November 2006)

irgendwann möschd isch a mol widder


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


>



Da mach ich mit


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. November 2006)

Danke der Nachfrage,
der Schnuppe is bis jetzt ned so rausgekomme wie sonst; der Nase geht's somit/soweit ganz gut, vielleicht auch dank konsequenter morgentlicher Nasendusche.

Mit Deinem Bike bist Du echt zu bedauern. Andererseits ergibt sich vielleicht so zwangsläufig für Dich die Notwendigkeit, auf etwas flacheren Gefilden (z.B. um den Flughafen [solange es noch geht ]) herum zu cruisen. 
Wäre das Morgen gegen abend für Dich (ODER AUCH Maggo oder wer sich noch angesprochen fühlt) ein Thema ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. November 2006)

oh was ein Shice, is ja schon widder fast elfe und isch wolde mol früh ins Bedde nin. Also ich ward noch eine evtl. Antwort ab und dann geh ich in die Heia (war die Woche nie vor zwölfe).


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da mach ich mit


Ich bin der Linkshänder


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage,
> der Schnuppe is bis jetzt ned so rausgekomme wie sonst; der Nase geht's somit/soweit ganz gut, vielleicht auch dank konsequenter morgentlicher Nasendusche.


Die bringt auf jeden FAll was, ich bin da Fachmann  





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Mit Deinem Bike bist Du echt zu bedauern. Andererseits ergibt sich vielleicht so zwangsläufig für Dich die Notwendigkeit, auf etwas flacheren Gefilden (z.B. um den Flughafen [solange es noch geht ]) herum zu cruisen.
> Wäre das Morgen gegen abend für Dich (ODER AUCH Maggo oder wer sich noch angesprochen fühlt) ein Thema ?



Lass mich das im laufe des Tages entscheiden. Hab mir dummerweise morgens nen Termin beim Kunden aufgehalst und muß danach noch ne Änderung für eines unserer Geräte für die Produktion auf Papier bringen. Da ich aber noch nicht genau weis wie die Änderung aussieht kann das dauern.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich bin der Linkshänder



Dann passt das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (30. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da ich aber noch nicht genau weis wie die Änderung aussieht kann das dauern.


Von mir aus gerne auch erst ab 18 oder 19 Uhr; wir telefonieren morsche mal.

Allseits gude Nachd !


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

Des wünsch isch aach ...

...


----------



## fUEL (30. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des wünsch isch aach ...
> 
> ...



Ei gewidder hoffentlich fall ich meue ned vom Rad, es waren 2 Flasche, kerle bin ich fertisch............. ma sehn ob ich mich meue frühj uff em Rad halde kann. 

..........najha wenn ned fahr ich ergo und lass mich anpisse von so e paar neidische Bummholes, weil uff denglisch kann der Server des net.

Schlaft gud.
Nacht dann


----------



## fUEL (30. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei mir könnt mer momentan sache des ich nur Ergo fahrn würd. Isch ward uff bessere Zeide.
> Wann willst de So. dann fahrn?
> 
> Ich fahr dann aber mit vorne und hinne hard.



Wenn des ned so viiile sinn zeig ich Euch mal en paar "besondere Wege" wenn de vertehe dust waqs ich maan
Gruss Frank

p.s Halt es mit dem Carsten: Kein Drobbe uff de Disch -Alles in de Hals


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

Hat irgendwie was von den Waltons oder wie auch immer ihr Name war.


----------



## fUEL (30. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hat irgendwie was von den Waltons oder wie auch immer ihr Name war.



Walnut Grove  ( hab aach en Walnussbaum- der hat mehr getrache wie ich je befürchtet hatte. (3 Zentner - 1 Baum )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn des ned so viiile sinn zeig ich Euch mal en paar "besondere Wege" wenn de vertehe dust waqs ich maan
> Gruss Frank



Isssch veschteeeeehhhh diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisch Frank


----------



## fUEL (30. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Isssch veschteeeeehhhh diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisch Frank



   Inner circle  
Hät evenduell aach e aastännisch Rad fiir Dich .


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Walnut Grove  ( hab aach en Walnussbaum- der hat mehr getrache wie ich je befürchtet hatte. (3 Zentner - 1 Baum )


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

siehe da, die Kongurenz spioniert mal wieder!


----------



## fUEL (30. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Mit dem Kucche vom Renging iss wie mit maam Alder ich laaf langsam awwer sicher uff die fuffzisch zu und die annern reisse kei Wild.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

Hier is irgendwie m.a.t.schig...


----------



## fUEL (30. November 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier is irgendwie m.a.t.schig...



Wolle mer en ma midnemme da iss uff aam von den Trails so müssig Stell, da könnt mer so aan Drahtesel mit Reiter in de Schlamm drücke, ich maan die Stell wo de Kader sich letzdens schon die Kronjuwele verkürzt hat, weil er meint en hohe sattel is en guude sattel........
Weit wesch von de Zivilaisation............. awwer aach wen Die annern kaan Punkd mehr mache aus em Diem schaffe mer die clique uff disdanz zu halde.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mit dem Kucche vom Renging iss wie mit maam Alder ich laaf langsam awwer sicher uff die fuffzisch zu und die annern reisse kei Wild.




Momentan gibts viel uuf de a***** zu dun. Da hawe se all kaa Zeit zum fahrn. Dadefeer kries De dann mehr vom Kuche als Belohnung un Du isst doch gern Kuche?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. November 2006)

Isch mach misch jez emal vom aaacker, also treibts nemmer so wild 
bis moije

Gruß  Lugga


----------



## Maggo (1. Dezember 2006)

> Wäre das Morgen gegen abend für Dich (ODER AUCH Maggo oder wer sich noch angesprochen fühlt) ein Thema ?



mist, ich fürcht ich muss das schon wieder absagen. sollte sich aber was ändern meld ich mich bei dir! wann solls denn losgehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ei gewidder hoffentlich fall ich meue ned vom Rad, es waren 2 Flasche, kerle bin ich fertisch............. ma sehn ob ich mich meue frühj uff em Rad halde kann.
> 
> ..........najha wenn ned fahr ich ergo und lass mich anpisse von so e paar neidische Bummholes, weil uff denglisch kann der Server des net.
> 
> ...





Unn, konnst De Disch uuf em Rad halte?


----------



## Maggo (1. Dezember 2006)

habt ihr mal probiert euch selbst als favoriten im wp anzulegen?


----------



## fUEL (1. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Unn, konnst De Disch uuf em Rad halte?



Des schon war abber bissche im Stress unn mussd mich eile weil so einiges was gestern nachmittach ned geschafft wurd für heut zusätzlich anlischt. So iss des mit dem Frei habbe, irschendwie muss mers sich erkaufe.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Des schon war abber bissche im Stress unn mussd mich eile weil so einiges was gestern nachmittach ned geschafft wurd für heut zusätzlich anlischt. So iss des mit dem Frei habbe, irschendwie muss mers sich erkaufe.



Das ganze wird als das *Leben *bezeichnet, so is es ebben das Leben.
Geschenkt krieschst mer gar nix und bezahle derf mer übberall! Isch hab jetzt Frei, viel spaß beim Schaffe an alle dies net lasse könne.

Noch fein Fressche deham zu mer nehme und dann gehts ab uufs Bike die letzte Sonnenstrahle genieße.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> habt ihr mal probiert euch selbst als favoriten im wp anzulegen?



So Eitel kannst Du doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## Maggo (1. Dezember 2006)

> So Eitel kannst Du doch nicht sein oder?



find ich geil.


----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> find ich geil.



ging mir genau so   

mußt ich halt doch die favoriten mit plauschern auffüllen


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ging mir genau so
> 
> mußt ich halt doch die favoriten mit plauschern auffüllen


----------



## Maggo (1. Dezember 2006)

> habt ihr mal probiert euch selbst als favoriten im wp anzulegen?



mer kann sich ach net selbst ignoriere. schad, des hätt ich manchmal schon gern als feature.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (1. Dezember 2006)

Hat den jemand mittlerweile Lust und Spaß an ner kleinen Tour am Sonntag ?

Je nach Wetter so 4 bis 5 Stündche?

So weit ich das sehe ist mein Schwager Peter dabei, könnt mir vorstellen evtl. Kilian auch. 


Lugga: Vorbildlich !!!
Ob wohl meine Deamkameraden auch was gerissen haben.???


----------



## Maggo (1. Dezember 2006)

ich muss des nochema schegge, bislang siehts ganz gut aus. zumal isch en joker uff de hand hab. mei fraache hat mer gerate heut abend net middm carsten zu fahrn weil se was von mer habbe will. jetzt isse net da, des esse iss fast fertisch unn von ihr fehlt jed spur.

und wenn de herr lugga sich mal widder dezu bequeme könnt was zu schreibe könnt mer glatt schon zu dritt sein.

wann sollsn am sonntach losgehe?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2006)

weis net was isch schreibe soll, wg. Sonntach weis ich halt auch noch nicht genau obs klappt. Moie klappt bei mir aber net, definitiv, des weis isch!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2006)

He was soll den das,
erst wird geschiss gemacht und dann is keiner mehr da!

Ihr seid gut...


----------



## arkonis (1. Dezember 2006)

so hatte noch die Einheiten nachgetragen.
was macht C-R, bin bald zwoter im ranking


----------



## Maggo (1. Dezember 2006)

> He was soll den das,
> erst wird geschiss gemacht und dann is keiner mehr da!



mer maches wie du. ich musst mal nachm bock gugge, der hat grad frische schaltzüsch unn hülle bekomme. ausserdem schleift die brems als noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Dezember 2006)

> weis net was isch schreibe soll



unn des nemm isch dir erst recht net ab. dir fällt doch immer irschend en sch**ß ein.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> so hatte noch die Einheiten nachgetragen.
> was macht C-R, bin bald zwoter im ranking



Der ist doch von den Daltons entführt worden, es hängt doch beim Marshall am schwarzen Brett, hast Dus nicht gelesen?


----------



## arkonis (1. Dezember 2006)

haben die IBC DIMB Taunus Racer eingefädelt, hab so gerüchte gehört ...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2006)

Yeep, lonesome Cowboy

Was machen wir jetzt Lucke?


----------



## arkonis (1. Dezember 2006)

shit so bin ich gar nicht darauf gekommen.
aber normal werden auch hübsche in Not geratene frauen entführt die ich retten darf...in diesen fall... ist das anders gelagert.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2006)

Du meinst wir lassen ihn schmoren?


----------



## arkonis (1. Dezember 2006)

wir entführen ihn weiter und binden seine füsse an die Pedalen vom ergo fest.
so ändern wir nicht die gesamtsituation und c-r macht auch was vernüftiges


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2006)

Smart Lucke, very smart!

so machen wir das. Aber wo kriegen wir das Seil zum festbinden her


----------



## arkonis (1. Dezember 2006)

wir ziehen die schuhe fest an und bomben die klickies fest.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2006)

Du hast immer ne Lösung, da bin ich platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (1. Dezember 2006)

deswegen auch Arkonis = der, der immer eine lösung hat


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2006)




----------



## fUEL (2. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin, hatte gestern ein PC Prob.

Sonntag  13 Uhr, Saalburg, Kilian weiß noch nicht, ob er kann -  mein Schwager fällt aus, der hat Bindehautentzündung.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Dezember 2006)

Die schauen heut alle nur


----------



## fUEL (2. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die schauen heut alle nur







???


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Dezember 2006)

Nix schaue; ich bin selde hier, da brach isch a bissi länger mid meinem Gebabbel:
@Uwe: Morsche muß ich irgenwie es angenehme (biken) mid dem  Nüdzlische (s.unten) verbinne. Desweije kann isch Dir moije nur des unten gesachde anbiiede.

Schade, aber Saalburg ist für die Uhrzeit doch ä weng ab vom Schuß für mich, da ich so ab 12:30 von Kriftel aus Richtung Rotes Kreuz und weiter über die Kittelhütte nach Riedelbach fahrn werde, wo meine Schwester wohnt.
Der muß ich morgen (gegen Kuchen ) wohl ne Einführung ins MTB-Forum geben. Sie war beim Ladies-Workshop vom Schwarzen Kater dabei und hat da wohl a bissi Blut geleckt .
Falls jemand z.B. bis zum Roten Kreuz mitmöchte (und sich dann vllt. mit fUEL treffen möchte);  die voraussichtliche Route geht über Kriftel - Kelkheim - Ruppsch - Eichkopf - Eselseck - Rotes Kreuz (und für mich weiter Kittelhütte - Riedelbach).

Übrigens wg. WP (meine Frau hat mich drauf gebracht): Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß ne Stunde Tanzsport (Standard/Latein) auch als "Alternative Sportart" gilt. Wenns bis morsche Abend kein Dementi gibt, gibts noch a paar Pungde.


----------



## fUEL (2. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Nix schaue; ich bin selde hier, da brach isch a bissi länger mid meinem Gebabbel:
> @Uwe: Morsche muß ich irgenwie es angenehme (biken) mid dem  Nüdzlische (s.unten) verbinne. Desweije kann isch Dir moije nur des unten gesachde anbiiede.
> 
> Schade, aber Saalburg ist für die Uhrzeit doch ä weng ab vom Schuß für mich, da ich so ab 12:30 von Kriftel aus Richtung Rotes Kreuz und weiter über die Kittelhütte nach Riedelbach fahrn werde, wo meine Schwester wohnt.
> ...



Ich bin Übrischens doch flexibeler, als das den Anschein macht. Die Entscheidung pro Saalburg war nur wg. Kilian, falls er scih auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt nicht allzusehr im Exzess übt kommt er ja vllt. doch mit und für ihn ist die Saalburg recht schnell zu erreichen.
Bezogen auf das vergangene Jahr ist die Chance aber eher gering, daß er die Runde kriegt und mitkommt. ( wärn auch punkte fürs falsche diem)
Also wer ist den eigentlich interessiert ? 
Dann finden wir schon was, dass vielen entgegenkommt.

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Dezember 2006)

Wäre auch 13:30 ab Hohemark was ? (Ankunftszeit der Bahn, mit der ich ankommen könnte)
Dann vorschlagsweise Fuchstanz - (Alder ?) - Feldi - Rotes Kreuz - evtl. noch was "Zackiges" fahren (ich würde dann beizeiten Richtung Kittelhütte abbiegen)

(Edit: Ich wollte allerdings spätestens um 16:00 in Riedelbach sein)


----------



## Maggo (2. Dezember 2006)

ich kann das nur sehr kurzfristig entscheiden, ich muss jetzt noch bis nachts schaffe und ich weiss noch net wie lang des geht. ausserdem hab ich heut festgestellt, dass die beine ordentlich schwer sind. wahrscheinlich gibts morgen eher ne kleine runde regeneration.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (2. Dezember 2006)

bei mir wird es leider auch nur eine kleine regenerationsrunde, die Erkältung schlägt wegen der rauchervergangenheit länger auf die bronchen.
Maggo wir können morgen in HH fahren.


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> bei mir wird es leider auch nur eine kleine regenerationsrunde, die Erkältung schlägt wegen der rauchervergangenheit länger auf die bronchen.
> Maggo wir können morgen in HH fahren.


Na also desdeweche nach Hambursch zu fahre ....

@Maggo: ImMo bin ich froh, wenn ich überhauptmal zum Biken komme


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Dezember 2006)

Isch muß jetzt ford und schau heut Nacht wieder rein. Bis denne.


----------



## Maggo (2. Dezember 2006)

> Na also desdeweche nach Hambursch zu fahre ....
> 
> @Maggo: ImMo bin ich froh, wenn ich überhauptmal zum Biken komme



nö, nach hamburg faahn hab ich auch kein bock, allerdings isses da schön flach. wann willstn los??

@carsten: ging mir neulich auch so, es kommen wieder bessere zeiten.


----------



## arkonis (2. Dezember 2006)

ich daschte so um 11


----------



## fUEL (2. Dezember 2006)

Hi, denke bin dann um 1330 an de Hohemark 

Gucke maer ama. nur wenn keiner kimmt könnd ich nadürlich besser plane wenn ichs vorher wüssd. Also bis morsche früh wär glasse.

Im Übrische:
Die next Woch fahr ich staat Do am Mittwoch!

*Wer ist denn dann ausser dem Carsten noch an der Hohemark???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Dezember 2006)

Also bei mir steht 13:30 Hohemark nach wie vor. (Ich hab ach en Keddeschloß debei , en gradgebochenes Ersatz-Schaltauge, en Schlauch, drei CO2 Badrone, Fligzeusch, Taschemässär, Reifehebel,  18er Top-Peak, 5-6 Kabelbinner, Lufdbumbe.... medhr fälld mir nemmer ei; *Frank* isch hoff des langt für ne kleine Runde. Mir deffe nur kei Speische kabutt geije, da hab isch kaan Ersatz för). Bis denne, isch geh jedz penne. 

Isch geh danne a mol, so ganz allein hier Nachts fürschde isch misch doch a bissi ....


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Dezember 2006)

Gute Nacht...


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2006)

> Gucke maer ama. nur wenn keiner kimmt könnd ich nadürlich besser plane wenn ichs vorher wüssd. Also bis morsche früh wär glasse.
> 
> Im Übrische:
> Die next Woch fahr ich staat Do am Mittwoch!



moije frank,
also bei mir werds definitiv nix, ich muss nachher wie gesacht nochema uff die a***** und weiß nicht wie lange das dauert. mittwoch wäre aber evtl ne überlegung wert, ich gugg ma ob ich urlaub krie.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2006)

11uhr Türmchen pack ich nicht
12:30uhr start in Kriftel passt mir schon ganz gut
HoheMark ist für mich immer ziemlich doof weil ich da net hinkomm
wann und wo wäre denn Schluss?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Dezember 2006)

13:30 Hohemark, bis später


----------



## arkonis (3. Dezember 2006)

so wie es aussieht startet keiner von hofheim?


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 11uhr Türmchen pack ich nicht
> 12:30uhr start in Kriftel passt mir schon ganz gut
> HoheMark ist für mich immer ziemlich doof weil ich da net hinkomm
> wann und wo wäre denn Schluss?





arkonis schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht startet keiner von hofheim?


@Euch beide (wenns Euch noch erreicht): ich fahre heute mit S-/und U-Bahn Richtung Hohemark, sodaß ich um 13:30 dort bin (siehe #4535 + #4543)


----------



## arkonis (3. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Euch beide (wenns Euch noch erreicht): ich fahre heute mit S-/und U-Bahn Richtung Hohemark, sodaß ich um 13:30 dort bin (siehe #4535 + #4543)



ne ich meinte nur hofheim fahren...egal zu spät


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Dezember 2006)

Bin wieder daheim, ich hatte mir natürlich noch nen Platten (vorne) auf dem Rückweg geholt.


----------



## arkonis (3. Dezember 2006)

geht dein bike wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (3. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bin wieder daheim, ich hatte mir natürlich noch nen Platten (vorne) auf dem Rückweg geholt.


Hallo, hier MTK-Cube bei meiner Schwester: wad'n Pech, ich bin nur dregisch agekomme   Der Kuche war auch leggär 

Wo ist eigendlisch Dein Avatar


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2006)

Bin auch gelandet. 
Jetzt erst mal essen und dann mal schauen was ich dann so machen werde


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2006)

> Wo ist eigendlisch Dein Avatar



konsequent isser ja unser uwe. wann kaufst de dir ein specialized?


----------



## arkonis (3. Dezember 2006)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier MTK-Cube bei meiner Schwester: wad'n Pech, ich bin nur dregisch agekomme   Der Kuche war auch leggär
> 
> Wo ist eigendlisch Dein Avatar



den Account und den Namen hast du ausgesucht, richtig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2006)

So Frank, hab meine Schulden beglichen


----------



## fUEL (3. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bin wieder daheim, ich hatte mir natürlich noch nen Platten (vorne) auf dem Rückweg geholt.



Das war mir schon unnerwegs uffgefalle des du wenisch Luft vorne haddesd. Hat dann wohl durchgeschlache irgendwo uffm trail.


Es reicht nach plätzcher im Haus. leggerdatchibo.

Muss ich ja wohl heut nacht mal uffstehe un nasche geen.


----------



## fUEL (3. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So Frank, hab meine Schulden beglichen



Gehörst de jetzt widder zu de Braave Diemmitglieder.

BX = Bleib xsund
Gruß Frank

P.s Da sieht mers widder ma :Wenn ihr ned die ganz Arwweit mit de Punkde uff mich schiebe dut sind mir Ruckzuck wieder unter de top 10


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> geht dein bike wieder?


Das vom Jäger angeschossene ist noch beim Doktor



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hallo, hier MTK-Cube bei meiner Schwester: wad'n Pech, ich bin nur dregisch agekomme   Der Kuche war auch leggär
> Wo ist eigendlisch Dein Avatar


Weg, er hat mir Angst gemacht!



Maggo schrieb:


> konsequent isser ja unser uwe. wann kaufst de dir ein specialized?


Bin heute schon Specialized gefahren  



fUEL schrieb:


> Das war mir schon unnerwegs uffgefalle des du wenisch Luft vorne haddesd. Hat dann wohl durchgeschlache irgendwo uffm trail.



Also meiner Meinung nach war des immer noch viel zu viel Luft und trotzdem hats durchgeschlagen, bis zum Daumen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2006)

Kann mir mal grad jemand sagen was ich letzte Woche auf der Arbeit gemacht habe? Scheix Wochenbericht da.

Uwe: pack dir da Fat Alberts oder was vergleichbares drauf, das ist mit 1,5bar fast wie gefedert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kann mir mal grad jemand sagen was ich letzte Woche auf der Arbeit gemacht habe? Scheix Wochenbericht da.
> 
> Uwe: pack dir da Fat Alberts oder was vergleichbares drauf, das ist mit 1,5bar fast wie gefedert



Hab auf der Rückfahrt schon drüber nachgedacht.


Wg. Wochenbericht, weis den der der Ihn liest was Du gemacht hast?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2006)

So im großen und ganzen schon ... das ist ja das Problem. Wann genau was genau aber nicht. Problem ist halt das das was ich gemacht hab jeweils ziemlich lang gedauert hat und ich somit die geforderten 5 Zeilen pro Tag nicht voll bekomme  Ausserdem weiß ich nicht mehr so genau was ich am Montag gemacht habe. Nächste Woche schreib ich mit 

Ich glaube in deinem Hinterbau findet kein Federnder Reifen Platz  schmales Gestänge da


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaube in deinem Hinterbau findet kein Federnder Reifen Platz  schmales Gestänge da


Säge?!?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2006)

Hydraulikschere von der Feuerwehr zum auseinanderdrücken!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2006)

Bis auf den Montag hab ichs soweit dann...
was war am Montag verdammt...da war ich noch so müde


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Dezember 2006)

ich würd Dir ja gerne helfen, aber ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2006)

Was haltet ihr von Trikots im eigenen Design? Hinten und vorne ganz groß "Team Taunusplauscher" und dann auf der Brust und vllt noch den Armen dann der Name (z.B. "Uwe" oder "Lucafabian"). Nur so ne Idee.
Und dann stelle ich einfach mal noch so Sachen wie das 24h "Rennen" in Duisburg in den Raum.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Dezember 2006)

Hab dem Gerd schon mal sowas mit Bildbeispl. vorgeschlagen. 
Las misch mal suchen, vielleicht find ichs...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2006)

Als Produzent würde ich Owayo vorschlagen, hab von denen noch nix schlechtes gehört. Da gibts auch Vorlagen zum selbstgestalten. Ganz eigene Kosten nochmal 100 oder 150 extra (nur einmal, nicht pro Trikot )
Ich geh dann mal, Nacht Leutz.


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Trikots im eigenen Design? Hinten und vorne ganz groß "Team Taunusplauscher" und dann auf der Brust und vllt noch den Armen dann der Name (z.B. "Uwe" oder "Lucafabian"). Nur so ne Idee.
> Und dann stelle ich einfach mal noch so Sachen wie das 24h "Rennen" in Duisburg in den Raum.


Gude Idee  Zu empfehle wär wohl aach Balduinstein (Limburg/Diez und dann noch ca. 15 km der Lahn entlang).  Die annern warn dies Jahr in Balduinstein 24 Std. unnerwechs, des hun dene do wohl Spass gemacht. (siehe Bilder von de Mieze oder speziell Homburger) und hier noch der Link: http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/1BACHome.htm
und hier noch de Berischd vom wissefux: http://www.mtb-news.de/racingteam/2...4-stunden-rennen-in-balduinstein-erfolgreich/
(sorry für den bombastic Link, hab mir es noch nicht angelesen mit dem Code)


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Dezember 2006)

Isch verlasse mal des Plauscher-Nest und such mir en anneres ... 
Gude Nachd


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Kater-Daniel,

kannst Du mir die Daten vom gestrigen Bike-Treff
geben, meinen VDO mußte ich einschicken!

Gruß  peter


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2006)

Hi Carsten,

was hältst Du vom GARMIN ROADRUNNER?
Hatte heute einen zum Testen, der war aber auf mph gestellt.
Total frustig!!

Gruß peter


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hallo Kater-Daniel,
> 
> kannst Du mir die Daten vom gestrigen Bike-Treff
> geben, meinen VDO mußte ich einschicken!
> ...


Bei mir warens inkl. der zwei Proberunden um den Platz 24,81 km, 637 hm und 2:03:16 Netto-Fahrzeit. Brauchst du sonst noch was?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei mir warens inkl. der zwei Proberunden um den Platz 24,81 km, 637 hm und 2:03:16 Netto-Fahrzeit. Brauchst du sonst noch was?


Nee!
Danke Dir !


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> 
> was hältst Du vom GARMIN ROADRUNNER?
> Hatte heute einen zum Testen, der war aber auf mph gestellt.
> ...



Ich sach mal ich bin etwas überrascht hinsichtlich des Gerätes; weder auf garmin.de noch auf garmin.com finde ich unter "Suche" etwas was über "Roadrunner" .

Ist das vielleicht ein sog. "Erlkönig", den noch nicht mal Garmin kennt ??? Oder haben die Chinesen wieder mal was kopiert 

Ansonsten erstmal a guds Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2006)

Bei mir ist der A........ wohl auch nicht auf den Tisch.......
Forerunner heißt das Teil


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

> Was haltet ihr von Trikots im eigenen Design? Hinten und vorne ganz groß "Team Taunusplauscher" und dann auf der Brust und vllt noch den Armen dann der Name (z.B. "Uwe" oder "Lucafabian"). Nur so ne Idee.
> Und dann stelle ich einfach mal noch so Sachen wie das 24h "Rennen" in Duisburg in den Raum.



das mit den trikots iss ne glänzende idee. der entwurf vom lugga war glaub ich auch schon recht gut geworden.

24std. rennen tönt auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

achso
@crazy: wieso musst du fünf zeilen füllen, wenn du ein und dieselbe arbeit ausgeführt hast? meine stifte schreiben da ne einzelne zeile und dann iss gut.


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Trikots im eigenen Design? Hinten und vorne ganz groß "Team Taunusplauscher" und dann auf der Brust und vllt noch den Armen dann der Name (z.B. "Uwe" oder "Lucafabian"). Nur so ne Idee.
> Und dann stelle ich einfach mal noch so Sachen wie das 24h "Rennen" in Duisburg in den Raum.



Moin, moin.............

Ein Trikot bräuchte ich auch noch. Aber das würde ich mir erst ansehen wollen, bzw würde ich erst entscheiden, wenn ich den Entwurf gesehen habe. Aber geile Idee. 

An Rennen würde ich mit Euch auch gerne teilnehmen.  Das wird bestimmt ne Gaudi. Leider bin ich da nicht so flexibel. Aber bitte denkt an mich, wenn es so weit ist.

Übrigens der Gerd ist wieder da. Ob wir ein paar Bilder zu sehen bekommen?

@HabkeinNick

Ich habe Dein "Gute Nacht" vermisst.....


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

@ MTK-Cube
Die nachgetragenen WPPunkte lesen sich gut. 

@Arachne 
Wann trägst Du Deine nach?


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @ MTK-Cube
> Die nachgetragenen WPPunkte lesen sich gut.
> ....


Da ist nur eine Merkwürdigkeit: Wenn sich einer meine Einheiten anschaut, habe ich für den 3.12. drei Einträge; davon sind 2 mit einer Einheit von je 15 Min.. Da ich gestern meine Arbeitsweg- und Tanzsportpunkte nachgetragen hatte, waren diese Einträge reingekommen. Einen hatte ich gelöscht und bei einem das Datum geändert. Trotzdem erscheinen die beide noch unter dem 03.12. .
Wenn ich allerdings eingeloggt in meiner Trainingsverwaltung bin, habe ich den richtigen Stand, d.h. unter dem 03.12. sehe ich nur die Einheit mit den 212 min.  (Den Cache vom Browser hatte ich auch schon mal gelöscht).
Ich kann die zwei Einheiten zwar ändern, aber nicht löschen. Oder irgendein Server ist noch nicht uptodate. Wenn's die nächsten Tage noch so merkwürdig da steht, werd ich mal den Trainings-Admin bemühen.
Schaun mer mal.


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der A........ wohl auch nicht auf den Tisch.......
> Forerunner heißt das Teil


Aaaaaaha.
Ich kenne zwar nicht alle Garmin's, aber ich kann heute abend mal schauen, ob mir zu dem Gerät im Vergleich zum Edge was auffällt. Bis denne.


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

Hi Gerd,

ich warte schon ganz ungeduldig auf Dich.


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi Gerd,
> 
> ich warte schon ganz ungeduldig auf Dich.



Geerd gib Laut!!

Wie viele Hubbel ??

Wie viele Punkde??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. Dezember 2006)

Mensch Gerd,

Du bist hoffentlich nicht einer der 50% Totalausfälle!!!???


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mensch Gerd,
> 
> Du bist hoffentlich nicht einer der 50% Totalausfälle!!!???



Ich sag' nichts.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Geeerd, es ist unhöfflich sich nicht vorschriftsmäßig vom Urlaub zurückzumelden. Du warst doch sogar schon online. Hast Du uns gar nicht mehr lieb? Was meint die Caro mit ich sag nichts? Müssen wir Dich irgendwo besuchen?

Gerd        kom schon, nur mal piep sagen


Ach ja, noch was anderes: Was ist eigentlich mit der Plauscher Weihnachtsfeier?  Wo, Wann und Wie?


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

piep

bin wieder unter euch, die ich gaaanz, gaanz lieb hab!!!!!   

bin leider in Eile, deshalb jetzt nur so viel: Der Urlaub war, wie erwartet, super, super (,...) toll!!! - Bilder folgen später. - Kaufe mir so bald wie möglich einen Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze...

Plauscher-Weihnachtsfeier bin ich dabei!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kaufe mir so bald wie möglich einen Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze...




 Was ist nur passiert, aus Gerds Mund so ne Aussage  


Ich platz vor neugier!


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist nur passiert, aus Gerds Mund so ne Aussage
> 
> 
> Ich platz vor neugier!



Ich sag' immer noch nichts.
@ All Plauscher
Weihnachtsfeier wäre super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Abendstimmung in Puerto Naos






Der Blick aus unserem Appartment


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mensch Gerd,
> 
> Du bist hoffentlich nicht einer der 50% Totalausfälle!!!???



Habe gerade mal nachgezählt: Bei acht gc-Teilnehmern sind tatsächlich vier komplett ausgefallen...  

Letzter Ausfall:


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

> Weihnachtsfeier wäre super.



wo??? gimbacher hof????


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo??? gimbacher hof????



ich dachte eher an privat organisiert!?


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich dachte eher an privat organisiert!?



Hört sich an wie bei der Caro?

Am Donnerstag ( ja, doch Do )14 Uhr Hohemark wär ich wieder zu Schandtaten bereit

Wer kann Wer will ????

Geh jetzt erst mal gugge wieviele Punkde de Gerd geholt hat. und wie die 1 er Plausche dann stehe dun.


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich dachte eher an privat organisiert!?



Ich denke auch das eine private Feier besser ist. 

Ich kopier dann schon mal Texte für die Weihnachtslieder, back Plätzchen und wenn jeder ein Weihnachtsgedicht vortragen könnte........
















ach nee, andere Baustelle .....Oh mann gibt das ne Gaudi. 
Auf dem Gimbi auf keinen Fall, sonst darf der Kater da keine Dimbversammlung mehr abhalten  ........ich kenn Euch doch.


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das eine private Feier besser ist.
> 
> Ich kopier dann schon mal Texte für die Weihnachtslieder, back Plätzchen und wenn jeder ein Weihnachtsgedicht vortragen könnte........
> 
> ...



Wieso andere Baustelle???  Die Plätzchen nehme ich gerne!!!    ...und wenn ich dafür ein Gedicht aufsagen müßte...


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hört sich an wie bei der Caro?


 Ich würde aber viel lieber in meine Wohnung flüchten können, als aus Ihr heraus.


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Man Gerd trach doch die Punkde net in homöopathischen Dosen ein.
Willst du dich feiern lasse oder wie.


Bin übrigens froh, daß mer die Brill gefunne habbe gestern dank Argusauge Creeessy reser.
Da bin ich ja 4 mal den blöden rote Punkt hochgefahren waren über 1200 hm für so en komische Nachmittag. ( ich meine die Route war ja durch das brillenvergessen eher eigenwillig )

Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso andere Baustelle???  Die Plätzchen nehme ich gerne!!!    ...und wenn ich dafür ein Gedicht aufsagen müßte...



Oh ja, Gedicht gegen Plätzchen.  Ich nehm Dich beim Wort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich würde aber viel lieber in meine Wohnung flüchten können, als aus Ihr heraus.



Wenn mer vorher e Fenster uffgemacht habbe gehn mer all mal mit Dir vor die Tür das Du flüchte kannst in dei Bude und mir komme halt durchs fenster widder eninn.


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Man Gerd trach doch die Punkde net in homöopathischen Dosen ein.
> Willst du dich feiern lasse oder wie.



Ich denke ein bischen Homöopathie würde dem Gerd schon gut tun.


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich denke ein bischen Homöopathie würde dem Gerd schon gut tun.



Naja in Zukunft will der Gerd ja mit den Kronjuwelen etwas sorgsamer umgehen dank Sattelschnellspanner


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaub ja nicht das der Gerd den Homöopatischen Weg mit seinen Punkten geht. 
Um mir noch ne Chance zu geben wird er einfach nicht mehr geholt haben. 
Soweit ich weis wollt er eh nur max. 20 Pktschen im Urlaub holen, überschüssige Zeit wollt er am Strand verbringen. So und noch schlimmer muß es dann wohl auch gewesen sein.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @HabkeinNick
> 
> Ich habe Dein "Gute Nacht" vermisst.....



*lachweg* da ihr fast immer nur so komische "interne" WP dinger schreibt, kann ich eh nicht mitschwätzen.

und ihr fahrt ja auch immer um so merkwürdige zeiten. habe gestern das 1. mal meine neue lampe ausprobiert (Sigma Mirage Evo X plus plus plus etc.). ergebnis = naja, licht ist besser als standard (jedenfalls mit fernfunzel auf max) aber es könnte doch noch heller sein.

mal schauen wie das die nächsten male so ist


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Falls ihr euch die Bilder noch nicht angeschaut habt: Ich war der erste von den vieren!  Ihr wißt ja: für halbe Hubbel bin ich nicht zu haben... Ich war so (über-) motiviert, das ich gleich am Ankunftstag (nach durchgemachter Nacht) mit zwei anderen verrückten aufs Rad bin!!!    Konnte meinen blauen kaum zügeln, immer wieder brach er aus. Erstmal kurbelten wir uns über 200Hm auf der Straße von Puerto Naos weg. Rüber nach Lo Llanos ging es wellig. Da wir nicht gerade alles Pulver vor der ersten Tour verschießen wollten, suchten wir uns so einen kleinen Hügel zwischen Los Llanos und Ostküste aus (Montana triana, den Namen werde ich nicht so schnell vergessen!). Uphill war auf dem losen, welligen, schottrigen Vulkangestein anspruchsvoll und geil!  Runter gab es keine breite Alternative, also nahmen wir einen recht steilen Pfad. Glattes Vulkangestein mit vielen etwa Volleyball-großen Brocken. Die anderen beiden machten den Sattel runter und bei mir kam es wie es kommen mußte. Wahrscheinlich fuhr ich auf so einen Brocken auf, bekam Übergewicht, und überschlug mich... Während des Fallens dachte ich noch: Ah, ein paar Pflänzchen, kenne ich vom Taunus, passiert nichts!  Und dann schlug ich auf!  Der Boden war knochenhart!!! Der erste Kontakt war wohl seitlich vom Steißbein und der Lendenwirbelsäule. Weiß nicht, wie lange ich danach erstmal die Luft vor Schmerzen angehalten habe.  Die ganzen vulkangesteintypischen Abschürfungen habe ich kaum gespürt. Stehen und laufen ging ung geht fast gar nicht, Rad fahren unter Schmerzen. Voltaren, auch in höheren Dosen, wirkte die ersten Tage gar nicht. Seit wenigen Tagen habe ich es abgesetzt und muß halt wieder mit den Schmerzen zurecht kommen. 

Nicht, dass ihr mich falsch versteht: Ich fand den Urlaub super geil!!!   !!! Habe mit Ausfall Numero zwo schon die Wiederholung verabredet.  Wir hatten jeden Tag Sonne und über zwanzig Grad. Das Essen und der Wein waren super lecker. Die anderen Teilnehmer/innen waren total nett.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Armer Kerl...

Was hast Du denn dann den ganzen Tag gemacht?


Weihnachtsfeiermäßig würd ich privat auch vorziehen.


Beste Genessungswünsche aus Neu-Isenburg


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Man die Bilder sehen ja schlimm aus, seh bloß zu das de widder uuf die Beine kommst.


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Man die Bilder sehen ja schlimm aus, seh bloß zu das de widder uuf die Beine kommst.



AuaGute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (4. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lachweg* da ihr fast immer nur so komische "interne" WP dinger schreibt, kann ich eh nicht mitschwätzen.
> 
> und ihr fahrt ja auch immer um so merkwürdige zeiten. habe gestern das 1. mal meine neue lampe ausprobiert (Sigma Mirage Evo X plus plus plus etc.). ergebnis = naja, licht ist besser als standard (jedenfalls mit fernfunzel auf max) aber es könnte doch noch heller sein.
> 
> mal schauen wie das die nächsten male so ist



wird nicht besser....


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Armer Kerl...
> 
> Was hast Du denn dann den ganzen Tag gemacht?
> 
> ...



Du glaubst doch nicht etwa, am Strand gelegen?  

Habe mich am ersten Tour-Tag natürlich mit nach oben Shutteln lassen!  Meine Motivation konnte die Schmerzen noch irgendwie im Zaum halten.  Doch gleich nach den ersten Kilometern dachte ich, ich sterbe... Nach der, nicht sonderlich steilen, Pista de los Lomos am Westhang, tat ich meine Aufgabe kund. Ich konnte nicht mehr, hätte schreien können und hoffte mich bergab auf der Straße rollend bis Purto Naos auf dem Sattel halten zu können. Hatte mir Vorort eine gute Karte besorgt und meinen Freund Garmin dabei. Der Guide meinte, ich solle wenigstens noch auf der Straße bis zum Kamm mitkommen. Ich fragte, ob es nach Süden (Richtung Heimat) geht. Er meinte erstmal nach Norden. Bin dann mit nach oben gekeult. Ging auf der Straße einigermaßen. War oben dann aber kaum noch was von mir da. Habe mich verabschiedet, noch ein paar Bilder gemacht, umgedreht und den Berg runter gerollt. Hatte mir oben zwar meine trockenen Klamotten angezogen, aber erstmal trotzdem tierisch gefroren. In der Höhe war es außerhalb der Sonne doch deutlich kühler! Den ersten Abzweig, denn ich eventuell nehmen wollte, fand ich nicht. Nach 875Hm bergab fand ich ein sonniges Plätzchen und wollte mich in der Sonne aufwärmen und mit dem Rest meines Proviantes stärken. Ich saß eine ganze Weile, konnte auf der Karte nicht direkt meine Position feststellen und holte mehr aus Langeweile meinen Freund Garmin heraus. Ärgerte mich dann total, dass das Gerät wohl auf La Palma nicht funktioniert.  Habe in den Einstellungen gesucht, ob ich irgendwas umstellen muß, habe das Teil fünf- bis zehnmal gedreht und es zeigte immer noch alles verkehrt herum an...    Ich habe danach bestimmt noch 20min gebraucht um akzeptieren, dass ich auf der falschen Seite vom Kamm herunter gefahren bin!!! ---------- Weiß nicht, wo ich die Kraft herholte um nochmal in Richtung Kamm zu starten, jedenfalls fuhr ich Straße später nur noch in Serpentinen mit vielen Pausen hoch. Lange Pausen ging nicht mehr, da naßgeschwitzt und kalt. Schaffte es tatsächlich noch vor Sonnenuntergang!  Mittlerweile war es noch kälter und ich hatte keine Klamotten mehr zum Wechseln. Nach dem Downhill hätte mich auch eine Lungenentzündung nicht gewundert! Holte mir aber nicht mal den Anflug einer Erkältung.  War erstmal eine einsame Straße. Die zwei Autos, auf die ich auffuhr, hielten brav rechts und winkten mich vorbei.  Schlafen konnte ich an dem Tag trotz der Schmerzen gut.


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lachweg* da ihr fast immer nur so komische "interne" WP dinger schreibt, kann ich eh nicht mitschwätzen.
> 
> und ihr fahrt ja auch immer um so merkwürdige zeiten. habe gestern das 1. mal meine neue lampe ausprobiert (Sigma Mirage Evo X plus plus plus etc.). ergebnis = naja, licht ist besser als standard (jedenfalls mit fernfunzel auf max) aber es könnte doch noch heller sein.
> 
> mal schauen wie das die nächsten male so ist


Lach mich nicht aus . Ich selbst fahre auch nur selten mit. Für mich sind die Tageszeiten nämlich auch nicht praktikabel. 


Arachne schrieb:


> Falls ihr euch die Bilder noch nicht angeschaut habt: Ich ............Sonne und über zwanzig Grad. Das Essen und der Wein waren super lecker. Die anderen Teilnehmer/innen waren total nett.


So schlimm habe ich es mir nicht vorgestellt..........
Bin am Plätzchen backen und Du bist herzlich eingeladen für solch hart erkämpfte WPPunkte.


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Lach mich nicht aus . Ich selbst fahre auch nur selten mit. Für mich sind die Tageszeiten nämlich auch nicht praktikabel.
> 
> So schlimm habe ich es mir nicht vorgestellt..........
> Bin am Plätzchen backen und Du bist herzlich eingeladen für solch hart erkämpfte WPPunkte.



Hechel, hechel, hechel, wann, wann, wann?    Hab auch noch mehr Stories! Wenn ich danach auch nicht mehr so lange auf dem Rad war...


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hechel, hechel, hechel, wann, wann, wann?    Hab auch noch mehr Stories! Wenn ich danach auch nicht mehr so lange auf dem Rad war...



Deine Frauengeschichten will ich gar nicht hören. 
Die Plätzchen sind gleich fertig. 
Kannst ja anrufen.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> wird nicht besser....



hmm, na dann muss ich mir aber noch was überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (4. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Lach mich nicht aus . Ich selbst fahre auch nur selten mit. Für mich sind die Tageszeiten nämlich auch nicht praktikabel.



    ich lache dich nicht aus, sondern mich nur weg 

und nen doppelposting *weltklasse*


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... und nen doppelposting *weltklasse*



Bist schon auf Platz zwölf vorgerückt!!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist schon auf Platz zwölf vorgerückt!!



hilfe hilfe ich werde überwacht    

wie kannst du das denn sehen?


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hilfe hilfe ich werde überwacht
> 
> wie kannst du das denn sehen?



Frankfurt u. Umgebung, dann auf die Anzahl der Antworten vom Plauschfred klicken.


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hilfe hilfe ich werde überwacht


Selbstverständlich!  Man kann hier ja nicht jeden alles machen lassen.  


habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie kannst du das denn sehen?


Nach einem Klick auf die Anzahl der Antworten im Plauscherfred erscheint:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2006)

Gerd: Willkommen zurück im kalt-nassen Taunus und erst mal gute Besserung.
Uwe: dann pack deine künstlerische Tätigkeit in Sachen Trikot doch mal hier rein. Der Fairness halber sag ich lieber vorher das ich gegen Rose mit weißer Schrift bin!


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... Uwe: dann pack deine künstlerische Tätigkeit in Sachen Trikot doch mal hier rein. Der Fairness halber sag ich lieber vorher das ich gegen Rose mit weißer Schrift bin!



Ich tendenziell eher auch! Am Ende suppt sonst das Trikot z.B. ab den Ärmeln!

Ansonsten fand ich die Idee aber schon damals klasse! 

@C.-R.: Was kostet denn Deiner Erfahrung nach jedes Trikot? Hat die von Dir erwähnte Firma Erfahrung mit Radtrikots? Sind das so richtige, mit drei Taschen hinten?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Ihr habt ja alle überhauptgarkeine Ahnung was schön ist!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2006)

Gerd: eben die Bilder angeschaut...schonmal über ne Freerideritterrüstung nachgedacht?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Gell jetzt sagt Ihr nichts mehr, das hab ich mir so gedacht, Ihr seid nicht nur Ahnungslos auch noch Angsthasen! *Pah!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: eben die Bilder angeschaut...schonmal über ne Freerideritterrüstung nachgedacht?



und was hätte mir das am Steißbein genutzt?  

Hatten wir schon in La Palma drüber diskutiert. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich nur meinen Trinkrucksack tragen müssen...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

@Cracy: Lenk nicht vom Thema ab!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> und was hätte mir das am Steißbein genutzt?
> 
> Hatten wir schon in La Palma drüber diskutiert. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich nur meinen Trinkrucksack tragen müssen...





Kissen an den Hintern binden


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

@Lugga

Lass doch mal ein paar  Entwürfe sehen.


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gell jetzt sagt Ihr nichts mehr, das hab ich mir so gedacht, Ihr seid nicht nur Ahnungslos auch noch Angsthasen! *Pah!!*



Nochmal: Ich möchte das Trikot gerne benutzen können und nicht nur dauernd zur Werkstatt bringen und von dort abholen müssen! 

Wie wäre es mit einer stilisierten Buche, eventuell mit Kaffeekränzchen unten drunter?


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nochmal: Ich möchte das Trikot gerne benutzen können und nicht nur dauernd zur Werkstatt bringen und von dort abholen müssen!
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer stilisierten Buche, eventuell mit Kaffeekränzchen unten drunter?




Wie passend.....


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Cracy: Lenk nicht vom Thema ab!



Du holst mich nicht ein!    weder hier noch da!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @Lugga
> 
> Lass doch mal ein paar  Entwürfe sehen.



Ich zeig gar nix mehr. Der Gerd ist Böse zu mir Caro, geb dem bloß keine Plätzchen. Wenn überhaupt nur ganz rote!



Arachne schrieb:


> Nochmal: Ich möchte das Trikot gerne benutzen können und nicht nur dauernd zur Werkstatt bringen und von dort abholen müssen!
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer stilisierten Buche, eventuell mit Kaffeekränzchen unten drunter?



Ich will kein Trikot mit nem stilisierten Kaffeklatsch. Überlas das meiner Frau, die kennt sich mit Kaffeklatsch aus. Und überhaupt bin ich bös mit Dir!

*(Pah!)² * ich freu mich trotzdem das Du wieder da bist


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja alle überhauptgarkeine Ahnung was schön ist!!!!!!



Bevor ich die Farbkombi anzieh beende ich die Plauschermitgliedschaft.
Ansonsten schwarz / weiß wäre meine Präverenz und gleich ein Lang-  und 1 Kurzarm, für alle Fälle.

Kann ja "Taunusplauscher international " werden wenn das zusehr nach FBI aussieht.

@ Caro: Siehst Du bist ja noch vor mir  ( Ein Mann ein Wort, eine Frau ein Wörterbuch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich zeig gar nix mehr. Der Gerd ist Böse zu mir Caro, geb dem bloß keine Plätzchen. Wenn überhaupt nur ganz rote!
> 
> *(Pah!)² *



Ei........Lugga ...........Plätzjer...ei........was riescht hier so.............................



.......................Lugga könne se aach schwatz sein.


----------



## arkonis (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich!  Man kann hier ja nicht jeden alles machen lassen.
> 
> Nach einem Klick auf die Anzahl der Antworten im Plauscherfred erscheint:



wie geht das eigendlich?

habs gefunden!


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> @ Caro: Siehst Du bist ja noch vor mir  ( Ein Mann ein Wort, eine Frau ein Wörterbuch)



 
Schad zum kondern kaa Zeit, muss wesch.........


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

sehr gut Caro, auf die Idee wär ich nicht selbst gekommen, las se noch ne 1/4 Stunde drin und ruf dann den Gerd an!

*Caro Du bist die Beste* 




und vergess den Frank, der will auch ein paar von Deinen kleinen schwarzen...


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Wie kommst Du eigentlich uff so einen flachen Strick unter dem Taunus. Der lischt doch ned in Holland sondern ist ein Gebirge.
Vor ein paar Tagen hast du Rotwild über nen Hubbel laufe lassen. Das ist ja des minnesde was de Daunus verdient hat. 
Ich vermut abber fast das des de Sorschebersch war den Totwilde nun e ma habbe dun.  
Kaum ist de Gerd widder da hawwe mir e halb Dutzend Saide am Tach.
Endlcih ist widder was los.


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sehr gut Caro, auf die Idee wär ich nicht selbst gekommen, las se noch ne 1/4 Stunde drin und ruf dann den Gerd an!
> 
> *Caro Du bist die Beste*



Die presst doch dann den Verlobungsdiamant aus dem Kohlestoff, des wird e Eischendoor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Caro, der Frank will gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viele Plätzcher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2006)

Gerd: Die Trikotpreise richten sich nach der Bestellanzahl. Je mehr Trikots, umso weniger uros, steht auf der Page genauer.
Das Trikot hat mich 33 gekostet und ist eins von ca.35 (?) die jeweils den eigenen Namen drauf haben





Hat drei Taschen (ohne Reißverschluss) am Rücken und nen 3/4 Reißverschluss vorn wenns mal ganz heiß wird 
Habe über den Laden noch nix schlechtes gehört und die, die da letzes Jahr schon ihr Forentrikot geordert haben sind immernoch sehr zufrieden


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

mei schee rot Hemd


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Hebt noch ein paar Plätzcher fürn Cracy auf! Sieht ja aus wie die lila Kuh in Falschfarbe.


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: Die Trikotpreise richten sich nach der Bestellanzahl. Je mehr Trikots, umso weniger uros, steht auf der Page genauer.
> Das Trikot hat mich 33 gekostet und ist eins von ca.35 (?) die jeweils den eigenen Namen drauf haben
> 
> 
> ...



Das iss dir abber e bissche groß  Gute Pose: Die Welt gehört mir oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Dem gehöhrt se zumindest ungefähr 20 Jahr länger wie uns wenn se net vorher vor die Hunde geht!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2006)

Für alle die sich selbst mal nen Eindruck von der Firma verschaffen wollen.
Leider wird das aber nix mehr bis Weihnachten, geschweige denn dieses Jahr. 
Aber ist ja jetzt eh nicht so wichtig, Jacken drucken die ja keines


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Gerd un Caro sind widder mal gemeinsam verscholle, wenn die net zusamme Plätzcher esse. Von wg. schwarz, die sind bestimmt genau richtig gewese und uns wollte se nur davon fernhalte...........................PAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich geh ma:


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

> Ich zeig gar nix mehr. Der Gerd ist Böse zu mir Caro, geb dem bloß keine Plätzchen. Wenn überhaupt nur ganz rote!



also ich find rot weltklasse. un den entwurf von lugga kann mer sich uff jedenfall ma angugge. rot rot rot rot rot ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2006)

Wenn er ihn denn endlich mal zeigen würd


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> also ich find rot weltklasse. un den entwurf von lugga kann mer sich uff jedenfall ma angugge. rot rot rot rot rot ......



Verräter Rot is tot


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo, ich habs schon immer gewust. Du bist der beste.




 Maggo,Maggo,Maggo,Maggo,Maggo,Maggo,Maggo,Maggo


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn er ihn denn endlich mal zeigen würd



Hab den Entwurf auf der A*****.... ....und bin Daheim


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2006)

Edit...

na dann mach dich ab uffs Rad und hol ihn , wir warten die 2WpP


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

minimum 6 wären das...


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> minimum 6 wären das...



Sex ist (hoffentlich) immer gut


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Verräter Rot is tot




Wart nur wenns wieder lebt. Hier hast Du schon mal den Federhandschuh, batsch...

Treffpunkt High noon am bekannten Stein auf em Alde


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

[/url][/IMG]

des hab ich in deim album gefunne. wir können uns ja auf ein kurzes rotes und ein langes schwarzes einigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sex ist (hoffentlich) immer gut



manchmal sind wir einer Meinung, zählt aber nicht zu den alternativ Sportarten und schon gar nicht 2 Pkt. Morgens und zwei Abends  

 Ich habs jetzt gelesen, die Welt ist ja so gemein!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> Bei dem neuen, siehe Avatar, steht aber nicht mehr TDT drauf!
> 
> 
> damit hast Du uns um 6 Pkt. gebracht!


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei dem neuen, siehe Avatar, steht aber nicht mehr TDT drauf!
> 
> 
> damit hast Du uns um 6 Pkt. gebracht!



Des Hemd sieht aber aus wie für den Kegelclub der Starkstromelektriker.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

.


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .



Was wolldesd du mir sagen? Ein Punkt mache! Polkadots für die Bergradfahrer besser geht es ja nedd awwer die komische Linien ???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2006)

Das würd ich auch nicht anziehn ... sry aber irgendwo sind Grenzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was wolldesd du mir sagen? Ein Punkt mache! Polkadots für die Bergradfahrer besser geht es ja nedd awwer die komische Linien ???


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das würd ich auch nicht anziehn ... sry aber irgendwo sind Grenzen



Auf deins kommen noch rosa Blümchen....


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Auf deins kommen noch rosa Blümchen....



uff deins schwarze blätzche und wilde rote Berge


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

> Das würd ich auch nicht anziehn ... sry aber irgendwo sind Grenzen



ihr seid alle merkwürdig. also gegenvorschläge, nur boykott bringt keinen weiter.

was iss jetzt mit der weihnachtsfeier, wer hat genug platz für so nen haufen chaoten? vielleicht könnten wir dann ja die sache mit den trikots zu ende bringen, ausserdem hatten wir ja noch nen videoabend offen.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

so und wenn noch einer über mei schee Hemd meckert...


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

So, isch habb ma zwo Winnerbogalbungde eigefahn...... 
Muss jetzt widder wesch........


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2006)

Weiß net wie ich n Trikot entwerfen soll 
Trikotabend klingt gut
Weihnachtsfeier sowieso
und Videoabend eh
Hab nen 7m² Fahrradschuppen (unbeheizt und Steinboden), der ginge wohl 
Beim Uwe in de Küsch is Platz genuch


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr seid alle merkwürdig. also gegenvorschläge, nur boykott bringt keinen weiter.
> 
> was iss jetzt mit der weihnachtsfeier, wer hat genug platz für so nen haufen chaoten? vielleicht könnten wir dann ja die sache mit den trikots zu ende bringen, ausserdem hatten wir ja noch nen videoabend offen.



So iss des rischdisch Maggo. 
Isch gebb nachher mein Senf dezu.


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was wolldesd du mir sagen? Ein Punkt mache! Polkadots für die Bergradfahrer besser geht es ja nedd awwer die komische Linien ???



Damals wagte ich schon die Linien zu hinterfragen. Kannst Dir die Reaktion vorstellen...


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

> Des Hemd sieht aber aus wie für den Kegelclub der Starkstromelektriker.



das nennt sich RETROCHIC. hinterwäldler.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Auf deins kommen noch rosa Blümchen....



Auf meinem will ich `nen Hubbel haben!


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr seid alle merkwürdig. also gegenvorschläge, nur boykott bringt keinen weiter.
> 
> was iss jetzt mit der weihnachtsfeier, wer hat genug platz für so nen haufen chaoten? vielleicht könnten wir dann ja die sache mit den trikots zu ende bringen, ausserdem hatten wir ja noch nen videoabend offen.



Polkadots und schwarz weiß hatte ich ja vorgeschlache. Gibt es irgendeinen Konfigurator oder so was? 

Weihnachtsfeier ? Schwimmbad in Wehrheim ( Schnitzel so groß wie die Deller )
und platz wär genuch Dienstachs geschlosse.

Herzberg könnt mer aach e ma frache- die könne auch gut koche und dann mit 3 Promille die Telegrafenschneise runner . Müsse mer dann bald mache für das Gruppen obenvonhintenohnebild mit dem Gerd. (Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid)

Irgendwie fänd ich so eine lockere Biketour mit Weihnachtsfeier am coolsten.
Homburger Haus wär auch was. 

Bei mir is für so viel Leut nur im Garde oder im Gewächshaus Platz und des is nur im Sommer frei.( bis uff die Paar Fahrräder )


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wart nur wenns wieder lebt. ...



Hoffnungsloser Optimist!


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Damals wagte ich schon die Linien zu hinterfragen. Kannst Dir die Reaktion vorstellen...



Seid wann is en de Lugga en lienietreue 
Ich mag nur Linie Aquavit


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... Weihnachtsfeier ? Schwimmbad in Wehrheim ( Schnitzel so groß wie die Deller )
> und platz wär genuch Dienstachs geschlosse.
> 
> Herzberg könnt mer aach e ma frache- die könne auch gut koche und dann mit 3 Promille die Telegrafenschneise runner . Müsse mer dann bald mache für das Gruppenbild mit dem Gerd.
> ...



maximal simmer zehn plauscher. solle mer noch aaner zulasse? wer würd gar net komme?


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> maximal simmer zehn plauscher. solle mer noch aaner zulasse? wer würd gar net komme?



De Lugga weil er kein Rad hat wenn es im Wald iss.  ( wär awwer eher schad dann)


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei........Lugga ...........Plätzjer...ei........was riescht hier so.............................
> 
> 
> 
> .......................Lugga könne se aach schwatz sein.



das kleine Schwarze ist vorübergehend ok, mag ich, weißt Du doch!


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> De Lugga weil er kein Rad hat wenn es im Wald iss.  ( wär awwer eher schad dann)



Wenn alle zehn kämen, wäre es eine Herausforderung! Könnt ihr euch eigentlich auch benehmen? - Vergeßt`s, dumme Frage! ...


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich zeig gar nix mehr. Der Gerd ist Böse zu mir Caro, geb dem bloß keine Plätzchen. Wenn überhaupt nur ganz rote!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unsere Reibereien haben mir auch sehr gefehlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn alle zehn kämen, wäre es eine Herausforderung! Könnt ihr euch eigentlich auch benehmen? - Vergeßt`s, dumme Frage! ...



Also Du nimmst uns alle auf ?
Prima ich mach Kardoffelsalat oder sowas und bring noch was zu dringe mit.


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

@C.-R.: Vielen Dank für die Infos bezüglich des Trikots!  

Wie wäre es denn mit einem stilisierten Alden? wenn schon kein Hubbel.

Wahrscheinlich bekommt man den stilisiert nicht so eindeutig hin.  

Jedenfalls bin ich für quietsche gelb, schwarz abgesetzt mit lila Bild und schwarzer Schrift, oder auch für schwarz/weiß/grau!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also Du nimmst uns alle auf ?
> Prima ich mach Kardoffelsalat oder sowas und bring noch was zu dringe mit.



Ähhhhm, wenn ich da ein Veto einlegen dürfte, beim Gerd die Weihnachtsfeier, des wär en Spaß und bestimmt en ganz annern wie Ihrs Euch vorstelle tut!


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn alle zehn kämen, wäre es eine Herausforderung! Könnt ihr euch eigentlich auch benehmen? - Vergeßt`s, dumme Frage! ...



und in Verbindung mit pre und post Feiertour auch en Haufe Diempunkde


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @C.-R.: Vielen Dank für die Infos bezüglich des Trikots!
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mit einem stilisierten Alden? wenn schon kein Hubbel.
> 
> ...



aber da kommt kein Stein aufs Bild, da besteh ich drauf..


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also Du nimmst uns alle auf ?
> Prima ich mach Kardoffelsalat oder sowas und bring noch was zu dringe mit.



zehn hatte ich schön öfter hier. Ist dann zwar kuschelig, aber geht! Allerdings konnten die sich immer benehmen!!!  

Und es ginge nicht kurzfristig. Brauche im Augenblick für alles viel länger und müßte die Wohnung noch entsprechend vorbereiten. (Schaumstoff an die Wände, abspritzbarer Boden, ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber da kommt kein Stein aufs Bild, da besteh ich drauf..



Ne? Aber vielleicht so`n Balken...


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber da kommt kein Stein aufs Bild, da besteh ich drauf..



Fotodruck mit dem Motiv wär supergeil und auf de Rückseid eine Pc Tastatur.





   
Die Einmalkosten könnt ich bei Werbeplatzierung vllt. dem Christian unterjubeln


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

@fUEL: Abgemacht!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

*Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!*


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Wenn dann ganz klein und nur für die die unter Zeugen die Stelle gefahren sind


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Sozusagen der große Alde Orden am Band


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sozusagen der große Alde Orden am Band



Das könnt mer in Paint verfremden und dann waär es echt ein geiles Motiv vergiß einfach mal die Story


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich denke nicht das ein Foto auf nem Trikot (lange, wenn überhaupt) schön aussieht.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das könnt mer in Paint verfremden und dann waär es echt ein geiles Motiv vergiß einfach mal die Story



Ich find den Stein ja auch gut!

Un de Baum vom Gerd is auch debei. Es fehlt noch ein wenig rotes Herbstlaub!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Bin jetzt mal raus, die Fraa des liebe Stück will emal an de Computer un Bilder sortieren....

Aber bitte kei echt Bild, die Szene gemalt un hinne druff, des fänd ich gut. 

Oder vielleicht von jedem e spez. Eigenart. Cracy ißt immer, Maggo flickt immer, Gerd fällt immer und Frank....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

ich war mal so frei, während ihr hier schön weitergesponnen habt.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das ein Foto auf nem Trikot (lange, wenn überhaupt) schön aussieht.



Verfremdet schon hab da ein tolles, ich versuch mich mal dran


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo: hat mir jetzt irgendwie zu viel von PC-Kind, ausserdem reden wir ja auch auf Touren hin und wieder mal ohne dabei die Tastatur zu bemühen


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war mal so frei, während ihr hier schön weitergesponnen habt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des is doch kei Tastatur da hinne druff?

Ebbe wird se lästig, werd mich mal vertreiben lassen!


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

> und auf de Rückseid eine Pc Tastatur.


  

ihr seid echt anstrengend.


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Fahr jetzt erst ma heim raus aus dem Lade, verdammt endlich Feierabend


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr seid echt anstrengend.



Du aaach!


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Fahr jetzt erst ma heim raus aus dem Lade, verdammt endlich Feierabend



Schönen selbigen!


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du aaach!



ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich weiß



Du bist schon richtig so!


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sozusagen der große Alde Orden am Band



hör doch mit dene streife uff!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hör doch mit dene streife uff!



und die annern aaach


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und die annern aaach



na wenichstens gehn se nemmer dörch des geschreibsel dörch!


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

@MTK-Cube: tut mer leid! ich war so froh, des ihr eich a bissi zurückgehalde habt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2006)

Mache mich auch mal an n Trikot-Design, wird aber frühstens morgen was brauchbares rauskommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mache mich auch mal an n Trikot-Design, wird aber frühstens morgen was brauchbares rauskommen.



Genau, jeder macht jetzt nen Trikot, und nur wer was vorzuweisen hat darf sein loses Mundwerk hier niederschreiben..


sch*** da is die Frau widder...


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Genau, jeder macht jetzt nen Trikot, und nur wer was vorzuweisen hat darf sein loses Mundwerk hier niederschreiben..
> 
> 
> sch*** da is die Frau widder...



des is so ähnlich wie nur wer weiß is derf a rappe sei: a widerspruch in sich, da gäbs kei plauscher...


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: tut mer leid! ich war so froh, des ihr eich a bissi zurückgehalde habt...


Meinst Du meinen Schnubbe ? Der hat sich zumindest im Laufe der Woche weniger heftig entwickelt wie sonst.
Die nächste Zeit sollte man vom Schulderkloppe bei Dir wohl absehen; heftig die Pics (es gab wohl auch Rotwild-Opfer, wenn ich das eine Shirt richtig betrachtet habe).

Im Moment siehts zeitlich bei mir a bissi übbel aus (muß gleisch hier noch was a*****),  desdeweche fasse ich mich mal korz:
*Trikot:* Mache mit (hab schon nen Vorschlag im Kopp, geht aber erst wohl am nächsten Wochenende zu kreiere)
*Weihnachtsfeier:* Mache mit (will misch ja ned vordrängle; mir habbe ach n Tisch, wo 10 Plauscher Platz hädde; nur mid dem  müßdede Ihr haldemol mithelfe; wär hald inne Wohnung und förs Wild, was rache dud, hädde mer en große Balgon)
*Die letzte 5 Seide hier:* war'n lusdisch zu lese


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

> will misch ja ned vordrängle; mir habbe ach n Tisch, wo 10 Plauscher Platz hädde;



sehr coole geste. da kann ich middm radd komme unn besonners uffbasse, dass da kaan drobbe denebergeht. 



> nur mid dem  müßdede Ihr haldemol mithelfe;



null problemo. die rotestrikotverweigerer bekomme von mir unn in luggas name en leggere arsenkuche.


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> .... die rotestrikotverweigerer bekomme von mir unn in luggas name en leggere arsenkuche.


Isch glab des wird dann ach mei letzde Feier, weil die rod Farb ... also .... meine Eldern....., die hadde mal .. ... .. ..so a ähnlisch .... . . .weinrode Couch .... so vor 30 Jahr'n. 
ähmmmmmmm.........



Mir habbe es ja ned so eilisch middm Triggo, oder , da könne mer doch noch a bissi drübber


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

soll ich emal e foddo von unserm wohnzimmer hier rinstelle???


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> soll ich emal e foddo von unserm wohnzimmer hier rinstelle???


Um zu zeische, wieviel Platz wir bei Dir hädde für die Weihnachtsfete ?
Gärne, nur zu, zeische mol .... (he he, danke für die Vorlach)
Und nu laß misch was schaffe....


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

bei dem viele rot wollt da garantiert nur de lugga komme. die annern däde panik krische.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab nix gegen rot, Luccas Trikot ist aber !!!!ROSA!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen rot, Luccas Trikot ist aber !!!!ROSA!!!!



gar net rosaaaaa! ***zungerausstreck***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Dezember 2006)

Möschlisch. Wo sinn nur die annern  Habbe die jedz Muskelkader in de Fingä von heud nachmittach ? Oder wahrschainlisch Gelenkschmerzä odder so...

Edit: wenn mer de  rufe dud ....


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gar net rosaaaaa! ***zungerausstreck***


Neeee , aldrosa ... ebbes wie die Couch damols ....

 isch geh jetzt an en annern Tisch, da kann mer ja nix .......


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

des iss aach net altrosa. ich was ja net, was ihr da fer displays benutzt. des iss allerhöchstens himbeerrot un dademit rischtisch gut.


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> des iss aach net altrosa. ich was ja net, was ihr da fer displays benutzt. des iss allerhöchstens himbeerrot un dademit rischtisch gut.


Du hast rescht, wenn isch misch starg bügge due, so im Sischdwingel von 160°, isses wärglisch Himbeerrod, obwohl.... .... isch steh ja mehr uff Erdbeerrod ....


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

des kommt von de rosa Brille....


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt sag mir doch mal einer wie das mit der Trittfrequenz auf dem Ergo ist. Welche Trittfrequenz ist da denn die beste? Die Meinungen sind da offensichtlich unter den Laien nicht unbedingt gleich. Ich hab mal gedacht 70er Trittfrequenz wär gut, hab jetzt aber zu höhren bekommen, daß das nix für die Gelenke wär. Hat irgendjemand vielleicht ne gute Adresse im Inet?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2006)

Macht doch was ihr wollt, dann drucken der Frank und ich uns halt eigene, hauptsächlich schwarze Trikots... PAH! (um den Uwe mal zu zitieren)
und ich geh jetz penne, tschöö


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indoorcycling


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indoorcycling



 


hät mer eigentlich selbst drauf kommen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

ich kann verstehen, dass du nach diesen heftigen attacken auf dein trikot ein bisschen durcheinander bist.


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indoorcycling



Hatte dem Carsten als der Puls 184 hatte gesagt daß ein Hobbyfahrer so zwischen 80 und 100 rpm haben sollte, und die Profis zwischen 100 und 130 sind. 
Meinereiner immer anstrebt auf 90 zu halten.

Danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2006)

so, ich glaub ich geh ins bett. gut nacht allerseits. ich bin ja mal uffm c-r sein trikovorschlach gespannt.


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Bitte mal einfügen





und den Rest mit schwarzem Untergrund und weissen Polkadots auffüllen 

Auf der Brust ein Rechteck Pink eingerahmt  mit Namen Schwarz auf weiss; auf der Rückseite:

Ein Großer Punkt  darin in schwarzen Buchstaben: Winterpokal 2006 - Taunusplauscher auch in pink eingerahmt

Leider bin ich eine PC Lusche und geh lieber biken als in die Volkshochschule.


----------



## fUEL (4. Dezember 2006)

Naja wenn keiner mehr da ist gud nacht


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Naja wenn keiner mehr da ist gud nacht



gud nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2006)

Alle schon im Bett?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Alle schon im Bett?



Nee    DU ?


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Dezember 2006)

Gute Nacht, mein Bettchen ruft nun auch. 

Euch später einen guten Morgen und schreibt auf jedenfall, bis ich wieder online gehe, so ca. 5-10 Seiten ;-)


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Alle schon im Bett?



Wer ist im Bett?  Guten Morgen!

Gehe trotzdem nochmal rein!


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, mein Bettchen ruft nun auch.
> 
> Euch später einen guten Morgen und schreibt auf jedenfall, bis ich wieder online gehe, so ca. 5-10 Seiten ;-)



Moin moin,

jetzt werden hier schon Anforderungen gestellt. Gugg doch die Schillerstraße. . Naja, versteh schon, da geht's nicht so oft ums Bike. 

@Arachne
.....so früh wach.......wie geht's?

@All

Was die Weihnachtsfeier angeht, kann ich für das WE 16.+17.12. relativ sicher zusagen, ansonsten muss ich mal sehen.


----------



## Maggo (5. Dezember 2006)

moin, ich geh leider nicht mehr rein. die a***** ruft.

@frank: was soll das sein?


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer ist im Bett?  Guten Morgen!
> 
> Gehe trotzdem nochmal rein!


Da muß isch'n doch gleische a mol arufe und a bissi wegge.... 

Na, moin zusamme.


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin, ich geh leider nicht mehr rein. die a***** ruft.
> 
> @frank: was soll das sein?


@all annere: isch glab dem Maggo müsse mer mal a bissi den Bersche nuff ziehn und dann a mol vorfahrn losse ... 
Des is der "*HUBBEL*", von dem ab un an geschwäzt werd. Des is des Stück unnerhalb vom alde, seit dem den Arachne kaner mehr kannte, de Lucafabian en neue Name erfunne und a seelische Dauerkrise eigefange hadde, an der er heud noch knabbern dud un annere (wie meiner einer) den Bersch auch mol mit de Füße berührt ham.


----------



## Maggo (5. Dezember 2006)

des iss mer schon klar, ich frach mich nur in was für e form de frank des ganze gepresst hat.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2006)

Du wast net was des is? Gugg mal bei Deiner Fraa! 

un mein Hund hab ich heut endlich auch mal widder besiegt. Wo treibt sich eigentlich de Fuxs rum? Von dem höhrt mer in letzter Zeit so wenig. Liegt der mit seinm Hund un de Katze uff em Sofa un tut faulenze?

Fux wasn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... *Weihnachtsfeier:* Mache mit (will misch ja ned vordrängle; mir habbe ach n Tisch, wo 10 Plauscher Platz hädde; nur mid dem  müßdede Ihr haldemol mithelfe; wär hald inne Wohnung und förs Wild, was rache dud, hädde mer en große Balgon) ...



SUPER! Den üblichen Käsekuchen und die Guakamole könnte ich beisteuern.  aber nur, weil Du nicht angerufen hast!


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> @Arachne
> .....so früh wach.......wie geht's?
> ...



Nach dem Abend natürlich super!  

Konnte mich im Bett schon fast wieder strecken.  Habe doch wieder angerufen und um elf Termin. Schaumerma!


----------



## fUEL (5. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du wast net was des is? Gugg mal bei Deiner Fraa!
> 
> un mein Hund hab ich heut endlich auch mal widder besiegt. Wo treibt sich eigentlich de Fuxs rum? Von dem höhrt mer in letzter Zeit so wenig. Liegt der mit seinm Hund un de Katze uff em Sofa un tut faulenze?
> 
> Fux wasn los?



Pssst!!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2006)




----------



## fUEL (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiss zwar was en hubbel is awwer was is en guakamole??


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar was en hubbel is awwer was is en guakamole??



Das schmieren sich Frauen normal ins Gesicht. Ich hatte mich auch gefragt was das denn sein könnte, schmeckt aber ganz gut.

Es besteht aus Gurken, Avocade und Gewürzen. Ist also was für die Figur..


----------



## fUEL (5. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das schmieren sich Frauen normal ins Gesicht. Ich hatte mich auch gefragt was das denn sein könnte, schmeckt aber ganz gut.
> 
> Es besteht aus Gurken, Avocade und Gewürzen. Ist also was für die Figur..



Da fehlen bei Dir aber noch Tomaten .Kommt devon wenn mer in spanischsprachigen Ländern zuviel Zeit hat des mer so ebbes essen muss

Könnt mer aauch von woanders ablegge als blos vom Gesicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2006)

ohne Bewertung, nur mal so...


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du wast net was des is? Gugg mal bei Deiner Fraa!
> 
> un mein Hund hab ich heut endlich auch mal widder besiegt. Wo treibt sich eigentlich de Fuxs rum? Von dem höhrt mer in letzter Zeit so wenig. Liegt der mit seinm Hund un de Katze uff em Sofa un tut faulenze?
> 
> Fux wasn los?



de fux liest immer mal kurz mit, hat aber net viel zeit. mei mudder is 60 worn un had ordentlich paaadiee gemacht   da musst ich aach mit apacke ...
bin gerade mal am sonndach zum bike gekomme. geh in den keller, stelle fest, dass das aane bike platt is. also nehm ich des annern.
da war aber de dämpfer platt und so bin ich mit meinem kona und semislicks gestartet. das wiederum ist nur die fahrt auf 95% asphalt zur a***** gewöhnt und braucht da nur das große blatt vorne.
folglich hat es sich am sonndaach geweigert, runnerzuschalte ...
da hat man nun 3 bikes und kaans funktioniert rischtisch  
werd zeit, dass schnee un eis komme tut, damit ich widder mitm winderrad fahrn kann (wenn des denn funktioniere tut ...)

hab ja net mal zeit gehabt, zum platte flicke. furchtbar momentan ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> de fux liest immer mal kurz mit, hat aber net viel zeit. mei mudder is 60 worn un had ordentlich paaadiee gemacht   da musst ich aach mit apacke ...
> bin gerade mal am sonndach zum bike gekomme. geh in den keller, stelle fest, dass das aane bike platt is. also nehm ich des annern.
> da war aber de dämpfer platt und so bin ich mit meinem kona und semislicks gestartet. das wiederum ist nur die fahrt auf 95% asphalt zur a***** gewöhnt und braucht da nur das große blatt vorne.
> folglich hat es sich am sonndaach geweigert, runnerzuschalte ...
> ...


Schee, dass de Dich drozdem gemeld hast. 
Abbä manchma gehn halt annern Sache vor, des iss hahl so.


----------



## fUEL (5. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> de fux liest immer mal kurz mit, hat aber net viel zeit. mei mudder is 60 worn un had ordentlich paaadiee gemacht   da musst ich aach mit apacke ...
> bin gerade mal am sonndach zum bike gekomme. geh in den keller, stelle fest, dass das aane bike platt is. also nehm ich des annern.
> da war aber de dämpfer platt und so bin ich mit meinem kona und semislicks gestartet. das wiederum ist nur die fahrt auf 95% asphalt zur a***** gewöhnt und braucht da nur das große blatt vorne.
> folglich hat es sich am sonndaach geweigert, runnerzuschalte ...
> ...



Des de mer ja ned die Mudder vernachlässische dust.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2006)

wg. dem Trikot.
Also ganz ehrlich, ich muß sagen das ich net so recht weis. Wenn wir vielleicht irgend einen Künstler auftun könnten der den Stein und Baumstamm male tut....

Frank wie gefällt es denn Dir? Un überhaupt solle die annern auch emal was sage, was is denn hier los? Gestern totgeplauscht oder was?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2006)

Gibts hier nur Hasefüss?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2006)

Alles Hasenfüsse, dann geh ich jetzt halt ins Training noch 2 Pktchen ergattern


Bis später Ihr Duckmäuschen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Dezember 2006)

Was meint ihr? Was ganz neutrales halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (5. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Alles Hasenfüsse, dann geh ich jetzt halt ins Training noch 2 Pktchen ergattern
> 
> 
> Bis später Ihr Duckmäuschen



Hättsdde richschtisch geguggt hättstd de aach geschnaggelt, des ich mei Avatar und mei Profil e weng modifiziert hab und somit nix gesehe hab was du gerade gemacht hast. 
Hast schee gebastelt awwer rischtig gefalle dut mer des noch ned.- Erst mal Respekt vor so vieeeel Computerkombedens.


----------



## Maggo (5. Dezember 2006)

> Wenn wir vielleicht irgend einen Künstler auftun könnten der den Stein und Baumstamm male tut....



lässt sich arrangieren, das problem ist wahrscheinlich wirklich der druck. ich denk mal die haben halt ihre standardschriftsätze aber vielleicht kann der kater mal was sagen, ich glaub der hat sowas in der art auch schonmal was mitorganisiert.
um jetzt auch mal n bisschen zu stänkern:
der entwurf vom crazy gefällt mer ach net, net weil em dem luga seins net gefalle tut, sondern weil ich mich mit flammemuster und so tribalzeuch uff klamotte net anfreunde kann.


----------



## fUEL (5. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> lässt sich arrangieren, das problem ist wahrscheinlich wirklich der druck. ich denk mal die haben halt ihre standardschriftsätze aber vielleicht kann der kater mal was sagen, ich glaub der hat sowas in der art auch schonmal was mitorganisiert.
> um jetzt auch mal n bisschen zu stänkern:
> der entwurf vom crazy gefällt mer ach net, net weil em dem luga seins net gefalle tut, sondern weil ich mich mit flammemuster und so tribalzeuch uff klamotte net anfreunde kann.



Sieht aus wie der Tiger aus> Dinner for one< , ich stell mir gerade vor, dass der Freddy Frinton mir immer gege de kopp tritt wenn er sagt:" The same procedere as every year"

Das dut mer schon in Gedanke weh, Aua!


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das schmieren sich Frauen normal ins Gesicht. Ich hatte mich auch gefragt was das denn sein könnte, schmeckt aber ganz gut.
> 
> Es besteht aus Gurken, Avocade und Gewürzen. Ist also was für die Figur..



Blubberquatsch!!!

In die Guakamole kommt bei mir nur Avokado, Zitrone (oder Limetten), Knoblauch, Chili und Salz.

EDIT: un wenn ich ebbes öchentwo anners als von de maischips würd ablecke wolle, würd ich aachentlich kaa guakamol nemme!


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> lässt sich arrangieren, das problem ist wahrscheinlich wirklich der druck. ich denk mal die haben halt ihre standardschriftsätze aber vielleicht kann der kater mal was sagen, ich glaub der hat sowas in der art auch schonmal was mitorganisiert.
> um jetzt auch mal n bisschen zu stänkern:
> der entwurf vom crazy gefällt mer ach net, net weil em dem luga seins net gefalle tut, sondern weil ich mich mit flammemuster und so tribalzeuch uff klamotte net anfreunde kann.



Haste ma bei dene uff de seit geguckt? ich glaab die mache alles. was würdn son  hubbelzeichenentwurf koste? würd mich intressiere. abbä, wolle mer den werglich nemme?


----------



## Maggo (5. Dezember 2006)

ich hab nochma nachgeguggt. die pagge offensichtlich jedes desein. de hubbelentwurf wär natürlich kostenfrei, mein bester freund iss kommunikationsdesigner.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2006)

Ihr seid ja doch kei Hasefüß, ich nehm alles zurück. 

Aber die Flamme sin ach noch net des gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Maggo (5. Dezember 2006)

ich war nochmal fleissig. 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Maggo (5. Dezember 2006)

mer könnt des bild auch uff die front pappe. dann sieht mers immer, egal ob mern ruggsagg träscht odder net.


----------



## arkonis (5. Dezember 2006)

ey nee das ist doch nicht euer Ernst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (5. Dezember 2006)

hab mal ein wenig WERBUNG gemacht für die Plauscher


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2006)

De Vorschlag vom Maggo ist schonmar gar nicht so schlecht. Ich gglaab des geht in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Dezember 2006)

Besser?


----------



## Maggo (5. Dezember 2006)

wenn des orangeschraffierte jetzt hawaii blumen wären fänd ichs gut.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Dezember 2006)

Die Farben müssen ja nicht so bleiben, fand das Muster an sich halt ganz ok.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Dezember 2006)

Da gibts noch mehr recht schöne, nur will ich da jetzt nicht massenhaft Mails hinschicken nur um die Vorlagen in groß zu bekommen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> vielleicht kann der kater mal was sagen, ich glaub der hat sowas in der art auch schonmal was mitorganisiert.


Nicht ganz richtig. Ich hab zwar mit einem anderen User zusammen mal den letztendlichen Entwurf für das MB-Forumstrikot gemacht, aber das war keine Kunst und mit dem Bestellvorgang etc. hatte ich nichts zu tun. Zu Owayo kann ich euch halt ein paar Tipps geben, auch wenn sich das seit 2004 vielleicht geändert hat:

- Qualität der Trikots ist einwandfrei
- Vom Preis her gabs damals nicht mal annähernd ´ne Konkurenz
- fallen eher klein aus, also lieber ´ne Nummer größer bestellen
- schwarz war bei uns leider nur ein ganz dunkles braun
- in unserem Fall wurden die Rückentaschen leider einfarbig ausgeführt und nicht dem Muster des Trikots angepasst

Die Eisbären haben ihre Trikots übrigens auch von Owayo.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2006)

Was macht eigentlich die Genesung vom Gerd. Geb mal nen Krankenstatusbericht ab.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Besser?



Das ist in jedem Fall schon mal besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2006)

Mir gefällt die geschwungene Schrift von Maggos letztem Entwurf sehr gut! Ein dunkles braun statt schwarz fänd ich aber nicht so toll.

War beim Orthopäden: Muß nichts operativ gerichtet werden. Bin erst mal für zehn Tage zu Hause. Stehe wieder unter Drogen...


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2006)

Ich wusste das der C-R was Schönes entwirft. Der ist zwar viel jünger als wir alle aber der hat es faustdick hinter den Ohren. 
*Respekt Sebastian, gefällt mir. * 
Ich hätte nur gern etwas rot drin, auf keinen Fall braun (Danke Kater für den Tip). Isch binn nehmlisch enn Frühlingstüpp. Damit könne die meiste jez nix aafange.


----------



## fUEL (5. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> mer könnt des bild auch uff die front pappe. dann sieht mers immer, egal ob mern ruggsagg träscht odder net.



Also Maggo, des geht in e gud Richtung, dardraus könnt was wern.

Warum 69, lieblingsstellung? - oder die Punkte von Montag bis Mittwoch awwend, die en Plauscher so bringe kann,. 

Des hat echt was Polkadots und die Front fehle noch aber schon echt gut. 

Respekt und Anerkennung.


----------



## fUEL (5. Dezember 2006)

Wahrscheinlich ist 69 es Durchschnittsgeburtsjahr vom Durchschnittsplauscher ( Kerle bin ich en aale Sack) und hat gar kein sexistische hinnergrund


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2006)

So die Heia ruft. 
[Testanfang]A****** isch habb Plätzjer gebagge. Kommst de moje ma früjer ins Bürro, würdd misch freun. [Testende] 
Ma gugge was bassierd.

@R****
Isch will moje früh nix vermisse. 



Edit:
@ fUEL
Für en aale Sack hasde abbä en gans scheene Knacka****.  Iss aach net sexistisch gemaant ..........


----------



## fUEL (5. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die geschwungene Schrift von Maggos letztem Entwurf sehr gut! Ein dunkles braun statt schwarz fänd ich aber nicht so toll.
> 
> War beim Orthopäden: Muß nichts operativ gerichtet werden. Bin erst mal für zehn Tage zu Hause. Stehe wieder unter Drogen...



Drogen ist echt gut , vor allem aus 'Weintrauben".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (5. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So die Heia ruft.
> [Testanfang]Andreas isch habb Plätzjer gebagge. Kommst de moje ma früjer ins Bürro, würdd misch freun. [Testende]
> Ma gugge was bassierd.
> 
> ...



Ei Caro, wer sind dann die 2 - Plätzjer bei Caro ein fall für zwei ......oder 1000 Kalorien in Schwarz pro Stund ...............ich glaub so langsam, daß ma kurz vorm Winnerstein zwar genuch punkde für de Bokal krischt awwer weit wesch vom Main daunus Grais iss.


----------



## fUEL (5. Dezember 2006)

Mei Weib ruft , ich geh mal ins Bett 

Nacht dann und moeue wenn ich von de Meuetour zurick bin will ich weitere Entwürfe besdaune derfe. 

De Knacka.... muss auch schlafe 
Do nachmittag live und in Farbe ab 1330 Hohemark ..........live dabei ohne <HR Drei


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ei Caro, wer sind dann die 2 - Plätzjer bei Caro ein fall für zwei ......oder 1000 Kalorien in Schwarz pro Stund ...............ich glaub so langsam, daß ma kurz vorm Winnerstein zwar genuch punkde für de Bokal krischt awwer weit wesch vom Main daunus Grais iss.



Mit de Plätzjer dess iss nur aaner, el Cheffe. 

Unn de Ra*** der taucht hier immer so zwische halber aans unn halber zwaa uff.

So und abb gehd se......


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Dezember 2006)

so da bin ich  

lese hier fein was ihr so alles tippt, wundere mich das nur ich löcher im kopf habe. mensch wenn ich mir doch mal namen merken könnte. ist mir nun schon einwenig peinlich "caroka" 

muss aber nun noch was schaffe und sage mal gute nacht ihr...


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

@fUEL: Wann machen die Plauscher eigentlich ihr Trainingslager auf Malle!   

Ach, und was ich noch sagen wollte: Bevor Du von Deinen Walnüssen welche kompostieren mußt, esse ich gerne davon!


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so da bin ich
> 
> lese hier fein was ihr so alles tippt, wundere mich das nur ich löcher im kopf habe. mensch wenn ich mir doch mal namen merken könnte. ist mir nun schon einwenig peinlich "caroka"
> 
> muss aber nun noch was schaffe und sage mal gute nacht ihr...



Moin moin,

warst Du früh........arbeiten.....um die Zeit ..........OK.


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Weiß von euch einer, wo ich Unterwäsche von Craft of Sweden bekomme?


----------



## Maggo (6. Dezember 2006)

> Weiß von euch einer, wo ich Unterwäsche von Craft of Sweden bekomme?



brügelmann???


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß von euch einer, wo ich Unterwäsche von Craft of Sweden bekomme?



 Ist die besonders sexy?


@Frank: Mir sind mit dem Trikot origanal die selben gedanken durch den Kopf gegengen. Entweder ne Stellung  oder das Alter


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Frank: Mir sind mit dem Trikot origanal die selben gedanken durch den Kopf gegengen. Entweder ne Stellung  oder das Alter



also ich bin klar für stellung   so alt bin ich nämlich noch net  

kurz zum trikot : feine sache  

würde auch gerne die produktionszahl um eines steigern (ja ich weiß, bin in einem anderen team ... aber ich gehöre hier immer noch zu den top 10 postern  )
hab nur null zeit, mich irgendwie kreativ daran zu beteiligen (ist sicher auch besser so ...). da verlaß ich mich jetzt mal auf euren guten geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. Dezember 2006)

update craft:

http://www.fabial.de/shop?00000000000000110077a453000000024b06a447


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich bin klar für stellung   so alt bin ich nämlich noch net
> 
> kurz zum trikot : feine sache
> 
> würde auch gerne die produktionszahl um eines steigern (ja ich weiß, bin in einem anderen team ... aber ich gehöre hier immer noch zu den top 10 postern  )



Da wird wohl niemand was dagegen haben, irgendwie gehöhrst Du ja dazu zu den Plauschern, manchmal bist de sogar der Oberplauscher.


----------



## Maggo (6. Dezember 2006)

seh ich genauso.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab, um es den anderen Künstlern einfacher zu machen, nochmal das Trikot ganz in schwarz in mein Fotoalbum gestellt.


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> brügelmann???



Laut Katalog, leider nein.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2006)

Gerd was is en des dolle an dere Wesch?


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> update craft:
> 
> http://www.fabial.de/shop?00000000000000110077a453000000024b06a447



Vielen Dank!  

Hoffe, dass ich auch hier in der Gegend noch einen Anbieter finde, bei dem ich die Sachen mal anprobieren kann.


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd was is en des dolle an dere Wesch?



lange Ärmel, lange Beine, lange Haltbarkeit!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2006)

Meine Weisse Edelripp U-Wäsche erfüllt das auch alles!  

Da könnt ich Dir nen Laden nennen wos die gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Meine Weisse Edelripp U-Wäsche erfüllt das auch alles!
> 
> Da könnt ich Dir nen Laden nennen wos die gibt



He mann, wenn ich lange Ärmel/Beine schreibe, meine ich länger als üblich!  Und mit Deinem Edelripp kannst Du ja gerne Deine Zielgruppe betören (halten sich bei Dir ja in bestimmten Waldstücken auf...) für meine ist das nichts!


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Mal was anderes:

Wie wäre es mit einer stilisierten (Hoch-) Taunussilhouette als Bild auf dem Trikot? Z.B. in weißen Linien auf dem schwarz.


----------



## Maggo (6. Dezember 2006)

ich hatte auch schonmal an ein höhenprofil gedacht.leider hab ich keins.


----------



## fUEL (6. Dezember 2006)

Wenn mer das mit 69 und der Stellung noch e paar mal schreibe habbe mir bestimmt bald de erste Platz in de Suchmaschine.

Wofür so Plauscher alles zu habbe sinn nene

Aber im Ernst, mit der Retroschrift passen sogar die Streifen. 
Trotzdem sieht das nicht so toll aus wenn dann de Wiesbadener Kurier über uns schreibt und wir müssen dann lesen das wir als bekennende Sexisten die Trails unsicher machen. 

2006 wäre auch noch möglich und beinhaltet ja auch eine Sex.

Maggo bitte noch mal basteln.

Was iss mit morgen 1330 Hohemark????Wer kann, will oder wie auch immer??


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn mer das mit 69 und der Stellung noch e paar mal schreibe habbe mir bestimmt bald de erste Platz in de Suchmaschine.
> 
> Wofür so Plauscher alles zu habbe sinn nene
> 
> ...



Bin gegen 2006, möchte mir nicht jedes Jahr ein neues kaufen müssen!

@Maggo: Höhenlinien habe ich viele. Hast Du eine bestimmte im Sinn? Könnte auch eine bestimmte Strecke abfahren.

@fUEL: Morgen 13:30 Uhr hätte ich Zeit!  Allerdings fürchte ich, dass Du mit dem Rad umkippst, wenn Du versuchst so langsam zu fahren wie ich derzeit schnell fahren kann. Außerdem käme ich keinen Berg hoch...


----------



## Maggo (6. Dezember 2006)

@fuel: wird gemacht. heut abend dann.
@arachne: vielleicht das profil der ganzen vorder/taunuskette.
wieder @fuel: ich fall leider am donnerstag aus, obwohl ich schwer bock hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> He mann, wenn ich lange Ärmel/Beine schreibe, meine ich länger als üblich!  Und mit Deinem Edelripp kannst Du ja gerne Deine Zielgruppe betören (halten sich bei Dir ja in bestimmten Waldstücken auf...) für meine ist das nichts!



Du willst doch damit nicht sagen das die gute U-Wäsche die mein Opa schon getragen hat aufeinmal nix mahr taugt! Du bist vielleicht ein verwöhnter Kerl. 
Überlegs dir nochmal, wenn de se ne nummer größer kaufen tust sind die Ärmel auch lang genug. In den Waldstücken haben se übrigens gar keine Hosen mehr oder vielleicht kann man auch sagen Kniebundhosen an. Pfui Deifel.. 


zum Trikot: Taunus Siluette (wie auch immer man das schreibt) find ich gut. Wir machen einfach ein Foto, vorzugweise natürlich von der Hub aus aufgenommen und malen nach. Die Hub ist bei uns, bei klarem Wetter sieht man den gesammten Taunus.


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... zum Trikot: Taunus Siluette (wie auch immer man das schreibt) find ich gut. Wir machen einfach ein Foto, vorzugweise natürlich von der Hub aus aufgenommen und malen nach. Die Hub ist bei uns, bei klarem Wetter sieht man den gesammten Taunus.



ok, dann mach mal bald klares Wetter! 

Wußtest Du eigentlich, dass Hubs veraltet sind und man heute Switches nimmt?


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Hoffe, dass ich auch hier in der Gegend noch einen Anbieter finde, bei dem ich die Sachen mal anprobieren kann.



Mountainstoo in Kriftel hat sie!


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> He mann, wenn ich lange Ärmel/Beine schreibe, meine ich länger als üblich!  Und mit Deinem Edelripp kannst Du ja gerne Deine Zielgruppe betören (halten sich bei Dir ja in bestimmten Waldstücken auf...) für meine ist das nichts!



Du hast doch aach immer son Feiripp drunner. 
Isch kenn des vom Klamotte wechseln beim Beige, nur dass hier kaa Missverschdändnisse enstehn dun.


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hast doch aach immer son Feiripp drunner.
> Isch kenn des vom Klamotte wechseln beim Beige, nur dass hier kaa Missverschdändnisse enstehn dun.



_Feigling!_    

Ja, ist von Craft of Sweden und bestimmt schon an die 20 Jahre alt. 

EDIT: und ich dachte immer, Du machst die Augen zu!


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> EDIT: und ich dachte immer, Du machst die Augen zu!



Ich mach doch nicht die Augen zu, wenn Mann sich auszieht, 
da deutest Du meine Mimik falsch


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich mach doch nicht die Augen zu, wenn Mann sich auszieht,
> da deutest Du meine Mimik falsch



@Lucafabian: Feinripp kann doch nicht so falsch sein!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2006)

Sag ich doch, da gehn se ab wies Lottche!


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

Wenn de des willst:


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, da gehn se ab wies Lottche!



reischt des aala abbä net


Arachne schrieb:


> @Lucafabian: Feinripp kann doch nicht so falsch sein!



Fraa iss da schonn aaspruchsvoller........

Was mach isch hier eischentlich, isch habb zu dun.   ...........unn wesch.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn de des willst:
> 
> 
> reischt des aala abbä net



Ebe versage meine Plattkenntnisse, was heist dann "aala"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ebe versage meine Plattkenntnisse, was heist dann "aala"



Habb ich mich aach gefraacht.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2006)

Gerd, Du kanst die Kontur vom Taunus aus Frankfurter sicht mit hilfe deiner Hessen3D Karte sehen. Mach da doch mal ein Hardcopy davon.


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd, Du kanst die Kontur vom Taunus aus Frankfurter sicht mit hilfe deiner Hessen3D Karte sehen. Mach da doch mal ein Hardcopy davon.



Die CD liegt im Büro.  Ich hoffe, ich denke daran, wenn ich morgen meine Krankmeldung abgebe.


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ebe versage meine Plattkenntnisse, was heist dann "aala"




Also, isch maan: Feinripp alleine lässt Frau nicht abgehen. OK?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2006)

Caro, des kann doch nicht sein. Du stellst jetzt ja mei ganz Welt uffn Kop!


----------



## fUEL (6. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Caro, des kann doch nicht sein. Du stellst jetzt ja mei ganz Welt uffn Kop!



Wie Dein Aal reicht de Caro net???

Nix capisch


----------



## arkonis (6. Dezember 2006)

ein paar Aldibomber tun's auch....


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ein paar Aldibomber tun's auch....



  

Gugg der junge Kerl waas des schonn, (vonn wesche spinning)es kommt nett nur uff die Verpagung aa. Muss aach schonn was scheenes drinnsein. Übber schee kann mer dann widder streide.


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ein paar Aldibomber tun's auch....



Ei ich braach a ma en ständische übbersezer für diesen damische plauscherfred! Was sinnen jez schon widder diese aldibomber???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


>



die schaant des aach noch zu kenne....


----------



## fUEL (6. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> die schaant des aach noch zu kenne....



Was nutzt den die schenst Verpackung??

De Inhalt muß überrzeuge, oder ???


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was nutzt den die schenst Verpackung??
> 
> De Inhalt muß überrzeuge, oder ???



Mal mir doch e ma en aldibomber uff!


----------



## Maggo (6. Dezember 2006)

isch hab ach grad keine peilung mehr.


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> isch hab ach grad keine peilung mehr.



ich schätz e ma, an aldibomber soll wohl a megabuchse sei!?


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Werd des bei eich aach schon dungel, odder hab ich zuviel drooge genomme???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (6. Dezember 2006)

es gibt Begriffe für Mode, die verstehen eben nur die Frauen..und ein paar auserwählte


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich schätz e ma, an aldibomber soll wohl a megabuchse sei!?



Naa, de Aakonis maant die Unnerhose vomm Aldi. Uff de Verpagung, die vonn de Unnerhos, sehn die immer ganz sexy aus. Da stegge Männä drinn sach isch Eusch.
Des sinn momendan so meine Begeschnunge mit Männän inn Unnerhose.


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> es gibt Begriffe für Mode, die verstehen eben nur die Frauen..und ein paar auserwählte



aldibombedrächer!

s nächste ma guck ich halt nach!    hilfste mer caroka?


----------



## Maggo (6. Dezember 2006)

> Naa, de Aakonis maant die Unnerhose vomm Aldi. Uff de Verpagung, die vonn de Unnerhos, sehn die immer ganz sexy aus. Da stegge Männä drinn sach isch Eusch.



erkannt hast de mich net???


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Naa, de Aakonis maant die Unnerhose vomm Aldi. Uff de Verpagung, die vonn de Unnerhos, sehn die immer ganz sexy aus. Da stegge Männä drinn sach isch Eusch.
> Des sinn momendan so meine Begeschnunge mit Männän inn Unnerhose.



ei  saach isch doch.

immerhie hast schon e ma obberum des feiripp bewunnern dörffe!


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> erkannt hast de mich net???


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> aldibombedrächer!
> 
> s nächste ma guck ich halt nach!    hilfste mer caroka?



Zusamme gehn, kaafe unn...................komme gleich Kinder.
Isch muss grad ma wesch die Kinner ham gerufe.


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> erkannt hast de mich net???


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Zusamme gehn, kaafe unn...................komme gleich Kinder.
> Isch muss grad ma wesch die Kinner ham gerufe.



schee! des braach mer net versteje, ma muss es nur inderbrädiere wie mers habbe will!!!


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> schee! des braach mer net versteje, ma muss es nur inderbrädiere wie mers habbe will!!!



Des iss kaa Uffodderung. Du wast Hunde die belle dun beise net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des iss kaa Uffodderung. Du wast Hunde die belle dun beise net.



_Feichling! Feichling! Feichling!_  

   

Kei Angst!


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

So, binn widder da. Grad ma was heises geholt........ en Kaffee.





Arachne schrieb:


> _Feichling! Feichling! Feichling!_
> 
> 
> 
> Kei Angst!



Mir mescht des nix aus en Feischling zu sein.


----------



## fUEL (6. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So, binn widder da. Grad ma was heises geholt........ en Kaffee.
> 
> Mir mescht des nix aus en Feischling zu sein.



Mannomann iss das hier schlüpfer -ig seit. neuestem.

Könnte mer allerdings auch uff des Drigo drucke lasse so en schöne schlübber.
Bitte kaan benutzte abdrugge.

Caro macht den Erstentwurf wg. dem Herrenkontakt.


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mannomann iss das hier schlüpfer -ig seit. neuestem.
> 
> Könnte mer allerdings auch uff des Drigo drucke lasse so en schöne schlübber.
> Bitte kaan benutzte abdrugge.
> ...



Au ja, wir drucken Symbole unserer typischen Plauscherdiskussionen auf!!!


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mannomann iss das hier schlüpfer -ig seit. neuestem.
> 
> Könnte mer allerdings auch uff des Drigo drucke lasse so en schöne schlübber.
> Bitte kaan benutzte abdrugge.
> ...



Isch habb hier doch nur Beigerkondagde unn kaa Hernkontagde. Unn beim Driggoentworf hald isch misch extra zurück, weil eusch des nett gefalle dud . 
Isch übberlass des mit de Mode liwwer Dir, da haste mehr Ahnung als isch.


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Au ja, wir drucken Symbole unserer typischen Plauscherdiskussionen auf!!!



Des zie isch nett aa.


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch habb hier doch nur Bigerkondagde unn kaa Hernkontagde. Unn beim Driggoentworf hald isch misch extra zurück, weil eusch des nett gefalle dud .
> Isch übberlass des mit de Mode liwwer Dir, da haste mehr Ahnung als isch.



fer dich entwerffe mer noch en bunde uffstigger!


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> fer dich entwerffe mer noch en bunde uffstigger!



So inn rosa odder so.  *wehe!*


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So inn rosa odder so.  wehe



_dimba - dimba - duuuu_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> _dimba - dimba - duuuu_


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

*Aaaaaaooooooooouuuuuuuuhhh, chchchchchchchhch......*

Es ist immer noch fast Volllllllmond!    

So, habe mir neue Wäsche gekauft, wann gehen wir biken?


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es ist immer noch fast Volllllllmond!



Ach desdewesche hasde die Nacht nett geschlaafe.  Enn Wolf im Schafspelz......


----------



## Maggo (6. Dezember 2006)

so en verdammte mist, ich hab am wocheend inventur. des werd nix mit beike höchstens ganz korz am sondach. *heul*


----------



## Maggo (6. Dezember 2006)

achso, wo mer jetzt übberm gerd sei unnerbuchse sinniert habbe mal e fraach wesche dem was mer drübberziehe tut. was habtn ihr im schrank für die kalte tache'? ich muss mich bissi neu eindegge.


----------



## fUEL (6. Dezember 2006)

Trage mei Kollege eigendlich kei Punkde mer ein??????

Is doch Frühlingswedder da drausse. Bis zum Wochenende sollten doch die Tausend Punkte zu knacken sein, wenn alle mal Gas geben. 

       

Bin am Sonntach geschäftlich in München, wenn mir de Besitzer vom Palace Hotel ned sei Rad leiht werden von mir am Sonntag höchstens dort im Studio paar Punkde gemacht. Geschäftstermin ist ja erst um neun und um halb 6 werd ich sowieso immer wach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ach desdewesche hasde die Nacht nett geschlaafe.  Enn Wolf im Schafspelz......



*Quaaatschchch, Du kennnnst michchchch dochchchchchch...*

...langsam bekomme ich vor mir selbst Angst...


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso, wo mer jetzt übberm gerd sei unnerbuchse sinniert habbe mal e fraach wesche dem was mer drübberziehe tut. was habtn ihr im schrank für die kalte tache'? ich muss mich bissi neu eindegge.



das Problem hab ich auch! Zumindest unten rum. Oben rum hab ich dickere Trikots mit der Windstopper-Membran von Gore, unter die ich a) die Craft of Sweden und b) die Icebreaker-Unterwäsche drunter bekomm. Für meine Beine habe ich außer der Craft of Sweden Unterwäsche noch nichts gefunden, was lang genug wäre...  

Nebenbei, wir haben nicht über meine Unnerbuchs gesprochen!


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2006)

Ich werde die nächste Zeit nicht viel Punkte beisteuern können. Weihnachtsfeiern, Kindergeburtstage, Weihnachtsbacken....dazwischen habe ich nur ganz kurz mal Zeit und die nutze ich zur Entspannung oder zum plauschen.


----------



## Maggo (6. Dezember 2006)

> das Problem hab ich auch! Zumindest unten rum. Oben rum hab ich dickere Trikots mit der Windstopper-Membran von Gore, unter die ich a) die Craft of Sweden und b) die Icebreaker-Unterwäsche drunter bekomm. Für meine Beine habe ich außer der Craft of Sweden Unterwäsche noch nichts gefunden, was lang genug wäre...
> 
> Nebenbei, wir haben nicht über meine Unnerbuchs gesprochen!



unnerum werds ach immer schneller kalt un nass. obberum zieh ich auch immer tausend sache an, des geht soweit auch ganz gut. des problem iss halt mit dene ganze fasern un zeuch de durchblick zu behalte.



> Nebenbei, wir haben nicht über meine Unnerbuchs gesprochen!



hoffentlich steht uns des net noch bevor.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Dezember 2006)

Bei mir is nix, Montag is rum, Dienstag + Mittwoche Theorie (jede Woche) Donnerstag keine Lust, Freitag Fahrstd. und Samstag Erste Hilfe Kurs  Bliebe noch der Sonntag für ne kleine Runde und da is Advendskaffe mit den Eltern.


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bei mir is nix, Montag is rum, Dienstag + Mittwoche Theorie (jede Woche) Donnerstag keine Lust, Freitag Fahrstd. und Samstag Erste Hilfe Kurs  Bliebe noch der Sonntag für ne kleine Runde und da is Advendskaffe mit den Eltern.



wasn midm ergo?

lugga, wasn mit dir?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso, wo mer jetzt übberm gerd sei unnerbuchse sinniert habbe mal e fraach wesche dem was mer drübberziehe tut. was habtn ihr im schrank für die kalte tache'? ich muss mich bissi neu eindegge.



Ich benutz dann so ne Goretex Hose von Wolfskin. Ist eher weit wie bei de Downhiller. Die is Dicht (Wind u. Wasser) und hält auch noch tierisch warm. Momentan isses eigentlich noch zu warm. Wenns eisekalt wird geht noch ne lange U-Hose drunter. Gefroren hab ich in dem Ding noch nie, geschwitzt aber schon ganz oft, da hilft bei derzeitigen Temperaturen auch kein Gore. Sie is aber am Anfang immer so kuschelig das ich es nicht lassen kann sie anzuziehen  Später muß ich den Preis dafür dann zahlen. 



Arachne schrieb:


> wasn midm ergo?
> 
> lugga, wasn mit dir?



Heut war Nikolaus un ne Geburtstagsfeier in der näheren Verwandschaft. Der Weg zu Arbeit und zurück (ums zurück is wirklich Schade!) is widder mal wesche dem Hund ausgefalle  Des Dreckvieh! 

Was sonst noch kommt kann ich net sagen, weist de der  Hund is unberechenbar und wenn der vor meiner Tür sitz, geh ich net raus!
Nächste Woche wird bei mir eher schlecht sein. Ich darf mich in Berlin in ein Hotel einschließen lassen für ne Woche und schuften. Moderne Sklaverei is des! 


Wieso fragst Du eigentlich?


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... Wieso fragst Du eigentlich?



Damit ich waas, ob de mei winke noch seje kannst! 

ich geh mich jez uffbrezele, guck ob ich am hund vorbeikomm un ob mich aaner uff maan blaue hebt.  Ich muss raus!  

_Aaaaaaoooooouuuuuuuhhhh... chchchchchchchchch_


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Dezember 2006)

"Hallo liebe Liebenden" (frei nach Brisko für die zwei, die sisch hier heiss plausche duhn)

Endlisch kann isch a mol en bis_sche uffathme, ne wichtige Besprechung, weswesche ich z.B. gesdärn von 21-0 Uhr noch dran war, is heud gut gelaufe. Jetzt schald isch abber mol die A***** aus .

Mal OnTopic: Freitag abend würd isch genne mal widder ne Runde drehen und auch Sonndach möchd ich ins Auche fasse.

Von de Driggo's fand isch C-ä'Rs zwaides Desain mol en gude Anfang. Sin des orangene eischendlisch "Rüscheln"  (die störe doch a bissi im starke Fardwind, odder ?). Was gonstrugtiefes kimmt noch...


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> Mal OnToppic: Freitag abend würd isch genne mal widder ne Runde drehen und auch Sonndach möchd ich ins Auche fasse.
> ...



Hallo Du Schaffer!

Wenn ich mich am Freidaach widder a bissi beweche kann, wär ich debei.

jez guck ich erstema naach manm blaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Dezember 2006)

So ich mach auch mal früher Schluss. Heute war ich anständig und im Dunklen biken 

Wurde zum Schluss auf der Saalburg etwas kühl, aber Spass hat es gemacht. Wobei ich doch noch mehr Licht brauche. Mal schauen was so ne 20-35 Watt Funzel im Selbstbau bringt.

Hell muss es sein... 

Gute Nacht...


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Bin nun auch wieder vom Biken zurück. Anderthalb Stunden GA1 mit 600mg Ibuprofen und Voltaren-Gel geht schon wieder bei leichten bis mittleren Schmerzen.  Warum ist es denn im Feld so matschig? Es gibt doch gar nichts mehr zu ernten!


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> Wobei ich doch noch mehr Licht brauche. Mal schauen was so ne 20-35 Watt Funzel im Selbstbau bringt.
> 
> Hell muss es sein...



das wird auch hell. sofern die konstruktion mit dem gehäuse stimmt ist selbstbau ne richtig geile sache.


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen,

aha, alles im Lot, schee.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Hab mal meine Beziehung spielen lassen, der Gerd wollte blauen Himmel und siehe da...

Guten Morgen allerseits


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Au ja, wir drucken Symbole unserer typischen Plauscherdiskussionen auf!!!



dann dengt awer aach an die milchdüde


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann dengt awer aach an die milchdüde



dreima derfste rade, was mer mit als erstes in kopp kam!  

Moin, ich glaab ich spür heut doch mei Nachtfahrt.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab mal meine Beziehung spielen lassen, der Gerd wollte blauen Himmel und siehe da...
> 
> Guten Morgen allerseits



Brav!

Unn, wo isses Panoramabild?


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> aha, alles im Lot, schee.



is des a erziehungsmassnahm gewese für die, die kaan nick habbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann dengt awer aach an die milchdüde


 


Arachne schrieb:


> is des a erziehungsmassnahm gewese für die, die kaan nick habbe?


Isch käm net uff die Idee aaner erziehn zu wolle, des dud mer fern liesche. Abgesehn ema vonn meine Kinner.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch käm net uff die Idee aaner erziehn zu wolle, des dud mer fern liesche. Abgesehn ema vonn meine Kinner.



ok, net audoritär,  abbä sonst schon! könnte ich zumindest logger mit deine postings hier beleche.


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Was denn los ? Kimmt kaaner mit heud ?
Hab mer extdra die Kard ingesteggt, weil ich ema gugge wollt wie mer so am sinnlosesde die angepeilde 2500hm heut uff de Tacho krischt.

Geeerd????? 
Dadenach bist de gesund für de Rest Deiner Tachekönnt nur sein des das dann de allerletzde tach iss Scherz!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was denn los ? Kimmt kaaner mit heud ?
> Hab mer extdra die Kard ingesteggt, weil ich ema gugge wollt wie mer so am sinnlosesde die angepeilde 2500hm heut uff de Tacho krischt.
> 
> Geeerd?????
> Dadenach bist de gesund für de Rest Deiner Tache könnt nur sein des das dann de allerletzde tach iss Scherz!!!!!



Des wär mein allerletzter tach, glaab mers. mir wärn schon 250Hm zu viel...  mir tut noch die flachlandduur von letzter nacht weh.


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Des wär mein allerletzter tach, glaab mers. mir wärn schon 250Hm zu viel...  mir tut noch die flachlandduur von letzter nacht weh.



Caro komm doch mit vllt. ist der Gerd dann auch dabei, mir fahren auch im 3/4 Takt( Du weist schon 2 Herzen im 3/4 Takt)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Dezember 2006)

Hi Frank,
kann leider auch nicht, muß jetzt meine
PWPP einfahren (Habe bis eben meine BÜROARBEIT gemacht ).
Heute nachmittag ist Kinderschuheeinkauf 

@ Gerd , wat is nu mittem Marché d´Apt  

@ Moin Caro, mein EPIC sieht schlimm aus von SO,
    so wild fand ichs garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Caro komm doch mit vllt. ist der Gerd dann auch dabei, mir fahren auch im 3/4 Takt( Du weist schon 2 Herzen im 3/4 Takt)



Wie Caro Du kommst doch mit


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Dezember 2006)

Seid ihr alle auf dem Klo 
oder warum bekomme ich keine Antwort


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich geh jetzt  mein Renner schart schon mit 
den Hufen


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Dezember 2006)

schon schönes wetter draußen. wünsche euch viel spaß beim fahren.


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> schon schönes wetter draußen. wünsche euch viel spaß beim fahren.



Da ja keiner mittkommt such ich mir ne ganz idividuelle Route, glaub ich starte mal wieder an der Landsteiner; Karrenweg rauf rüber zur Tenne Rennsteig Pferdskopf Trail bis nach Treisberg von da Richtung Feldi und dann ma gugge wie es Wetter und de Spaß dabei ist.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Dezember 2006)

hört sich gut an, ich muss aber noch ne menge schaffen...dir viel spaß


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, net audoritär,  abbä sonst schon! könnte ich zumindest logger mit deine postings hier beleche.


Isch will Beweise....... 


fUEL schrieb:


> Caro komm doch mit vllt. ist der Gerd dann auch dabei, mir fahren auch im 3/4 Takt( Du weist schon 2 Herzen im 3/4 Takt)


Isch schaar aach schonn mid de Hufe abbä heut iss Weihnachtsfeier unn vor her iss des drann:


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> .....
> Heute nachmittag ist Kinderschuheeinkauf







Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Moin Caro, mein EPIC sieht schlimm aus von SO,
> so wild fand ichs garnicht


Nee, ned wild, plauschig halt.





habkeinnick schrieb:


> schon schönes wetter draußen. wünsche euch viel spaß beim fahren.


Von mir auch.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

*Uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!*


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

iss alles ok? scheinbar nicht, wenn du reden willst bist du hier doch gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Wann mache mer uns endlich selbstständig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

jetzt sofort. was war nochma die geschäftsidee??


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Wir machen in Bad Homburg ein Klamottengeschäft am Kurhaus auf. Da gibts auch jemanden der uns Tips geben kann!


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

als erstes verkaufen wir dem gerd seine unnerbuchsen. die braucht er ja jetzt nicht mehr, er hat ja jetzt welche von craft of sweden.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir machen in Bad Homburg ein Klamottengeschäft am Kurhaus auf. Da gibts auch jemanden der uns Tips geben kann!



na dann eher im MTZ - da ist wenigstens richtig was los - laufkundschaft ohne ende.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Uaaaaaaa....hh!*



Du hast ein Prob mit der A***** ?  (kenn ich) 
Nächste Woche komplett in Berlin ? 
Nix Biken die Woche ? 
3 Richtige (für mich) ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Dezember 2006)

@Maggo + Lucafabian: wie wärs mit innenbeleuchdede Unnerbuchse ?
@Caroka: könnd des en Erfolsch wär'n ? 

Edit: Falls Ihr noch ahner weche de Finanse + Adminisdrasion brache dud


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na dann eher im MTZ - da ist wenigstens richtig was los - laufkundschaft ohne ende.



Die bessere Kundschaft ist in Bad Homburg. Frank wie siehst Du das?  Wird unser Geschäft dann angesteckt oder geduldet? 

Ne ne, keine Angst solange der Gerd nicht seine U Buchse hergibt fehlt uns ja was fürs Eye catching und es kommt am Ende niemand.

Dann villeicht doch lieber MTB Filmer. Maggo des is des einzich vernünftige für uns!

@MTK: A***** mit Vorgesetzten ist fer de A****


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Carsten was machst Du eigentlich zu so früher Stunde hier?

Hast Du keine A******?


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten was machst Du eigentlich zu so früher Stunde hier? Hast Du keine A******?



Ich bin schlicht etwas platt und muß noch a bissi midm Sohn was lernen, da er morgen ne Arbeit schreibt und ma Fraa seit 17:30 auf der Weihnachtsfeier von de A****** ist.
Sobald Sohnemann im Bett ist, kann/muß ich noch weider mache. Nächsde Woch sind hald die Wirtschaftsprüfer zur Vorprüfung weche dem Jahresabschluß da; es is hald Hochsesong für Finanzfuzzies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Armer Kerl. Mein grosser kommt meist nach Haus und hat die Hausaufgaben schon in der Schule gemacht. Da hab ich Glück. In der zweiten Klas muß ach noch net soviel fer die Klausuren lerne. Ich werd mei Zwaa jetzt emal dorsch Bad schleife unn in die Kiste verfrachte. Dann mach ich schee ein druff!

Moie muß ich emal widder vor Gericht, da geb ichs mir doch heut nochmal richtisch, wer weiß was passiert vielleicht kann ich dann nächste Woch gar net nach Berlin. Weis jemand ob se im Knast Ergometer habbe?


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> könnd des en Erfolsch wär'n ?



wenns als option noch en vergrößerungsglas gibt bestimmt.


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> Dann villeicht doch lieber MTB Filmer. Maggo des is des einzich vernünftige für uns!



ich werd lichtsetzender kameramann. da verdient man gut, darf dann aber nicht selbst biken. iss also vielleicht auch net so des rischtische.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Du derfst ja nur net Bike wenn mer den Film drehe. Wenn mer dademit fertisch sinn könne mer ja widder bike un die Millione ausgebe


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> un die Millione ausgebe



dann kannste des komische rd endlich fottschmeisse un dir e neues sbescheleisd kaafe.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenns als option noch en vergrößerungsglas gibt bestimmt.



armes Kerlche, biste schon ma druff aagesproche worn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> armes Kerlche, biste schon ma druff aagesproche worn?



wie würd ich sonst auf die idee kommen. was meinsten weshalb ich damals beim therapeuten war du? mittlerweile kann ich aber ganz gut damit umgehen du. ich bin da in so einer gruppe, da fällts einem leicht über seine probleme zu sprechen du.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

hab heut mei wegbleiblizenz abgebbe, war mit dene esse, allaans korz radeln, noch eikaufe und bin ebbe soebbes von feddich...  Ich hoff, des werd öchentwann noma bessä!


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie würd ich sonst auf die idee kommen. was meinsten weshalb ich damals beim therapeuten war du? mittlerweile kann ich aber ganz gut damit umgehen du. ich bin da in so einer gruppe, da fällts einem leicht über seine probleme zu sprechen du.



du isch bin da gaanz sischer des de aach unner de radler net allaans demit bist:  gucke ma, es gibt rischtisch viele mit schnellspanner an de saddelstützklemmung! (pussies)


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> wegbleiblizenz



joa wos iss jetzt des?



> war mit dene esse



wer sind denn "die"? die gelben engel?


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> du isch bin da gaanz sischer des de aach unner de radler net allaans demit bist:  gucke ma, es gibt rischtisch viele mit schnellspanner an de saddelstützklemmung! (pussies)



ich hab sogar von leuten gehört, die welche gesehen haben die im taunus jemanden getroffen haben der erzählt hat ein arbeitskollege eines entfernten verwandten habe erzählt bekommen, dass sein schwager sich ein VOLLGEFEDERTES rad gekauft hat. als ich des gehört hab war ich ganz schön ins wanke gekomme was mei weltanschauung angeht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> du isch bin da gaanz sischer des de aach unner de radler net allaans demit bist:  gucke ma, es gibt rischtisch viele mit schnellspanner an de saddelstützklemmung! (pussies)


Neid der Besitzlosen  . Machsde dei Hose ach midde Knaifzang odern Imbus uff ? (Isch wage gar nich weiblische  Wesen unter uns zu fragen )


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> (Isch wage gar nich weiblische Wesen unter uns zu fragen



die könnts garantiert beantworten.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Wiest de Maggo, wenn de a wegbleibliziens hadt derfst de für die Zeitdauer die in der Lizens vermerkt is de ganze Tach uff em Bock hocke. Normalerweis derfst de dich aber net erwische lasse, sonst gibts Ärger mim Chef. Beim Gerd is des aber bestimmt net so, bei dem is akkes anners. Der hat sogar a Bike ohne saddelstützklemmung. Er sacht mer könnt da spektakulärer absteige, ich hab da aber noch Angst devor....so muß jetzt hab besuch


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> ch hab sogar von leuten gehört, die welche gesehen haben die im taunus jemanden getroffen haben der erzählt hat ein arbeitskollege eines entfernten verwandten habe erzählt bekommen, dass sein schwager



ach ja, der kerl wohnt angeblich irschendwo in de näh von bad sode odder gar in bad soode. un plauscher was soll ich euch erzähle, ihr glaabts mir sowieso net, des rad iss aus plastik. der kerl (wenn mer des so nenne kann) fährt sogar middm navigationssystem. ich schmeiss mich weg.


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> Der hat sogar a Bike ohne saddelstützklemmung. Er sacht mer könnt da spektakulärer absteige



mer muss ja ach net jeden bescheuerte trend middmache, den eim die bikebravo vorlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ach ja, der kerl wohnt angeblich irschendwo in de näh von bad sode odder gar in bad soode. un plauscher was soll ich euch erzähle, ihr glaabts mir sowieso net, des rad iss aus plastik. der kerl (wenn mer des so nenne kann) fährt sogar middm navigationssystem. ich schmeiss mich weg.


... und isch dachd des wär der den kaaner kennd, abber Du kennds'n doch wohl aach ...


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> abber Du kennds'n doch wohl aach ...



nö, ich hab nur vonnem gehört.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... und isch dachd des wär der den kaaner kennd, abber Du kennds'n doch wohl aach ...



bei mir isses wie beim Maggo, hab auch nur von em gehöhrt


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> bei is wie beim Maggo!



irgendwie schweben wir grad nicht auf einer wellenlänge liebster rotestrikotverfechter im ganzen land. die frage, was der autor dieses posts uns sagen wollte beschäftigt mich nachhaltig.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> irgendwie schweben wir grad nicht auf einer wellenlänge liebster rotestrikotverfechter im ganzen land. die frage, was der autor dieses posts uns sagen wollte beschäftigt mich nachhaltig.


 (isch glab isch bin zu pladd)


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Maggo + Lucafabian: wie wärs mit innenbeleuchdede Unnerbuchse ?
> @Caroka: könnd des en Erfolsch wär'n ?


Maansde för den Fall, dass mer ma ebbes Suche muss. Isch waas ned...........



Maggo schrieb:


> wenns als option noch en vergrößerungsglas gibt bestimmt.


Unn wenn da nix zum Vergrössern iss, so wie hier:


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Neid der Besitzlosen






MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Machsde dei Hose ach midde Knaifzang odern Imbus uff ? (Isch wage gar nich weiblische  Wesen unter uns zu fragen )


Gerd dud mer Leid, abbä die Vorlach muss isch jez verwandeln.
Ei klaa habb isch schonn mein Wergzeuschkaste hole müsse als de Gerd da wa. Unn was soll isch Euch sache der had doch dadsächlisch nach em Imbus unn ner Kneifzang gefracht  unn isch dacht er wollt die Heizung rebariere..........

Muss abbä dezusache es wurd dann ganz schee heiss.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, ich hab nur vonnem gehört.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> bei mir isses wie beim Maggo, hab auch nur von em gehöhrt



von dem habbe ich aach ma übber maan kuseng zwaaten grades von de weiblich linie des dritten schwagers maanes freundes aus de dritt klass de realschul gehört! der hat abbä gar kaan rischtich fully, des is nur son pseudofully aachentlich mehr son hardtail!


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Gerd dud mer Leid, abbä die Vorlach muss isch jez verwandeln.
> Ei klaa habb isch schonn mein Wergzeuschkaste hole müsse als de Gerd da wa. Unn was soll isch Euch sache der had doch dadsächlisch nach em Imbus unn ner Kneifzang gefracht  unn isch dacht er wollt die Heizung rebariere..........
> 
> Muss abbä dezusache es wurd dann ganz schee heiss.



so schee wie du des beschriebe hast, braach der des gar net leid tue!   und es war ja werchlich ziemlich heiß...


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> dritt klass de realschul



du warst uff de realschul?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> du warst uff de realschul?!



ei ja. viel büffelei un aan/zwaa auche kräftich zudrücke un schon hat ichs geschafft!  bin ich mächtisch stolz druff.


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> so schee wie du des beschriebe hast, braach der des gar net leid tue!   und es war ja werchlich ziemlich heiß...



Ja vonn Heisseköpper, oh verschribbe, Heizköbber hasde wäklisch Ahnung.


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> bin ich mächtisch stolz druff.



unn mir erst. ich habs aach net weiter gepaggt, habs zwar 12 jahr probiert middm abi iss aber nix draus geworn.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

*Isch* war uff de Realschul, is des Strafbar?



Edit: O.K., O.K. isch hab nix gesacht!


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> Ja vonn Heisseköpper, oh verschribbe, Heizköbber hasde wäklisch Ahnung



hast de des uff de realschul gelernt?


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> is des Strafbar



nö unn des iss aach gut so. des lag wahrscheinlich eh n ur am dialekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

mal was anners: übbern wievielte beitrach habbe mer uns neulich gefreut? ich glaub des nächste jubiläum steht an.


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

wodrm gehtsleute ich habe langeweile und will mitschreiben


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> wodrm gehtsleute



ich glaab des weiß keiner mehr so genau. du musst einfach was schreiben, was kein thema hat, des iss de sinn von dem fred hier.


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

ahja dann schreibe ich mal kein thema ne


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

aja, des muss schon en thema haben, aber halt kein richtiges. wir nennen diese form der kommunikation "plauscherei".
erzähl halt was übber dich. wo kommste her, wo willste hin? was trägst du für unnerbuchsen?


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast de des uff de realschul gelernt?


Ei hessisch Abbidur .........da brauch isch aach nix mer sache, gell.


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> da brauch isch aach nix mer sache, gell.



nix da, du kannst doch net einfach nix mehr sache.


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> aja, des muss schon en thema haben, aber halt kein richtiges. wir nennen diese form der kommunikation "plauscherei".
> erzähl halt was übber dich. wo kommste her, wo willste hin? was trägst du für unnerbuchsen?



komme aus Ahlen-dolberg(in der nähe von Hamm) will nach kanada und trage kariert


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

und du


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> komme aus Ahlen-dolberg(in der nähe von Hamm) will nach kanada und trage kariert



da bin jetzt aber gespannt wie die Vorlache genutzt wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

was is ne vorlache?


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Isch* war uff de Realschul, is des Strafbar?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: O.K., O.K. isch hab nix gesacht!



he, glaabs de mer etwa net???  muss ich der jez mei realschulzeugnis schigge?!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> was is ne *vorlache*?



eine *Vorlage* für ne schöne Antwort


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

achso schreibs nächstemal dabei


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> he, glaabs de mer etwa net???  muss ich der jez mei realschulzeugnis schigge?!



aber nur wenn ich mich nicht revanchieren muß


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> und du



meinste meine unnerbuchsen? bevor de lugga und ich die teile im laden verkaufen tragen wir noch ne weile das alte schiesser feinripp vom arachne. des ist einfach zu schade zum weggeben.

ansonsten will seid ich den thread hier kenne nirgends mehr hin. was willsten in kanada? freeriden? ( ihr müßt mal ins foddoalbum vom kolleesch gugge, der geht auch gern trebberaddern)


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> komme aus Ahlen-dolberg(in der nähe von Hamm) will nach kanada und trage kariert



kleikariert? boxershorts, odder slips, odder noch ebbes heißeres (da kenn ich misch nehmlich mit aus!  

@caroka: kariert?


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

joa und paddeln(bin leidenschaftlicher wildwasserfahrer) also irgendwie reizt das schon


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

@Marsmann: Was hast de dann fürn Bock unner dir? Un wo gehst de midem Gassi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

mit bock meinste mein bike?
das isn selbstzusammengebauts cube, sram x7 schaltwer, sram umwerfer, dart 3 gabel mit pop lock, und das wars wichitges


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

ne des wars noch net!


Viel wichtiger is wohin den ausführst, also?


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

oda meinst du meine alte kackschülles auf den treppen-pics? dasn baumarktbike vom örtlichen fahrradhändler hat vor 5 jahren mal 800 mark gekostet


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

auführen tuhe ich den in unseren wald, in den wir ein paar kleine schanzen gebaut hame und nen minni-northshore komt auch noch (ca. nen halben meter hoch) und auch sonst was wir so inner umgebung haben habe leider kein geld für was feineres(z.b. nen freerider)


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> was is ne vorlache?


Wenn Du wüssd wo de hier hie gerade bist.


Arachne schrieb:


> kleikariert? boxershorts, odder slips, odder noch ebbes heißeres (da kenn ich misch nehmlich mit aus!
> 
> @caroka: kariert?


Isch glaab der iss zu jung....



Marsmann schrieb:


> mit bock meinste mein bike?
> das isn selbstzusammengebauts cube, sram x7 schaltwer, sram umwerfer, dart 3 gabel mit pop lock, und das wars wichitges



.......abbä der had Ahnung von Bikes, der fähd aach e CUBE.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Dezember 2006)

wie schön wäre wieder hochdeutsch in dem fred hier...ihr schreibt soviel, da ist das komische "hessisch-ich-schreibs-wie-ich-es-will" schon sehr anstrengend.

kein wunder das kaum einer außer euch 4 oder 5 hier schreibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> kleikariert? boxershorts, odder slips, odder noch ebbes heißeres (da kenn ich misch nehmlich mit aus!
> 
> @caroka: kariert?



sorry hatte ich leider überlesen kleinkarierte boxershorts natürlich


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> in den wir ein paar kleine schanzen gebaut hame und nen minni-northshore komt auch noch



illegale bauwerke?


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Caroka ist die Lara Croft der Plauscher. Sie existiert nur im virtuellen Raum. Ähnlichkeiten mit irgendeiner natürlichen Person sind rein zufälliger Natur.

dademit kannste dich aach nemmer verstegge lara! heut schon geabenteuert, odder wolle mer noma raus?!?


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

isch muss ma korz platz mache, die fraa will was gugge!!!

@habkeinnick: soory, aber so ist das plauscherleben.


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> illegale bauwerke?



habe mich noch nicht mit dem waldbesitzer auseinandergesetzt aber schätze mal das das illegal is auch wenns nur nen bissel erde über nen paar baumstämme is


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Sach mal Marsmann, Du warst doch schon mal hier.

Damals hats nur das Bild mit der Hütte gegeben


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie schön wäre wieder hochdeutsch in dem fred hier...ihr schreibt soviel, da ist das komische "hessisch-ich-schreibs-wie-ich-es-will" schon sehr anstrengend.
> 
> kein wunder das kaum einer außer euch 4 oder 5 hier schreibt



Für Dich schreibe ich natürlich auch hochdeutsch, abbä erwatt net so viel isch sach nur hessisch Abidur.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> illegale ...



iiiieeeeehh, wasn des für a komisch wort??? is ja schlimmer als a*****, odder a****, odder so!


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sach mal Marsmann, Du warst doch schon mal hier.
> 
> Damals hats nur das Bild mit der Hütte gegeben



besagte hütte ist eine toilette und das waren meine anfänge ich war gerade ganz frisch hier. is aber trotzdem ******* zu springen wegen nix anlauf


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> isch muss ma korz platz mache, die fraa will was gugge!!!



 das kenn ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

gut das ich erst 14 bin und noch keine frau habe(nachteil kaum geld fürs bike)


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

zwaahunnerd!!!


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

hö?


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> gut das ich erst 14 bin und noch keine frau habe(nachteil kaum geld fürs bike)



mid ner fraa verschärft sich des noch! muß der ma gleich dei träum nemme!!!


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

nee mein traum hat nen freund und is nebenbei auch nochmeine ex(bin kein weiberheld)


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> hö?



zwaahunnerzde seite bei difohlt-beidräche-anzahl!


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

asoooo


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> nee mein traum hat nen freund und is nebenbei auch nochmeine ex(bin kein weiberheld)



Mann, da hast de echt ein Problem an der Backe


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> nee mein traum hat nen freund und is nebenbei auch nochmeine ex(bin kein weiberheld)



schad des de mer dei alder verrade hast, sonst würd ich jez noch a bissi bohrn... odder isse deutlich älder als du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

joa schon lange aber das wird schon irgendwann vergesse ich die auch mal und suche mir ne neue


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> schad des de mer dei alder verrade hast, sonst würd ich jez noch a bissi bohrn... odder isse deutlich älder als du?



2 jahre sie 16 ich 14


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> joa schon lange aber das wird schon irgendwann vergesse ich die auch mal und suche mir ne neue


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

maach aaner n schluck bötzinger kiebitz rode? allans is des nemlich nur halb so schee!


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> mid ner fraa verschärft sich des noch! muß der ma gleich dei träum nemme!!!


E Fraa iss deurer als es Beige.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> 2 jahre sie 16 ich 14



16 geht ja schon!  

ich hoff, lara is uff abenteuer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

nein da der freund leider nicht ich bin


----------



## arkonis (7. Dezember 2006)

seit waan sind fraue teuer


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Aaaaah

duck - weg.......


----------



## arkonis (7. Dezember 2006)

immer getrennt bezahlen, die Regel für alle angehenden gentelmann


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

joa meine freundin hat 2 räder istrot und es steht dick drauf:"cube"


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> seit waan sind fraue teuer



lieb un deuer, wenns net grad die pörsonell-tränerin is!


----------



## arkonis (7. Dezember 2006)

Ok sekunde mal.....


----------



## arkonis (7. Dezember 2006)

*jaaaaaa **5000  *jipieeeeeeee


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> joa meine freundin hat 2 räder istrot und es steht dick drauf:"cube"


Nur so e Freundinn kann glücklich machen.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> immer getrennt bezahlen, die Regel für alle angehenden gentelmann



vergißes!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

lasst die fraue liegen und geht zu euren bikes


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

5000 und ach noch 200


----------



## arkonis (7. Dezember 2006)

................ ................


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> *jaaaaaa **5000  *jipieeeeeeee



   

owe, langsam merg ichs im kopp...


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> *jaaaaaa **5000  *jipieeeeeeee



Der iss so selde da unn knackt die 5000.


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> vergißes!!!!


So isses.


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

schei55e is das


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> lasst die fraue liegen und geht zu euren bikes



die blaabe net lije - zumindest net alaans!

EDIT: un im aacheblick, tut mir des sowieso zu sehr weh!


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

stimmt auch wieder wäre ja auch ml schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (7. Dezember 2006)

echt liebe braucht kein Geld


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder wäre ja auch ml schön



Der hat Sprüch wie en Alde.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So isses.



ja, ja, schon gut, derf ich dich e ma ins kino eilaade?

  

homecinema


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> echt liebe braucht kein Geld



Yeap!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, ja, schon gut, derf ich dich e ma ins kino eilaade?




*YEAP*


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> echt liebe braucht kein Geld



viel spaß baam suche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> EDIT: un im aacheblick, tut mir des sowieso zu sehr weh!


Deswesche dofdesde ja komme, um die Heizung zu rebariern. 


arkonis schrieb:


> echt liebe braucht kein Geld


Die Illusion werd der bald genomme wern.


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

lecker!!!!


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, ja, schon gut, derf ich dich e ma ins kino eilaade?
> 
> 
> 
> homecinema



So seibermäsisch odder was?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Illusion werd der bald genomme wern.



Die Antwort hät ich von Dir net erwart!


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Deswesche dofdesde ja komme, um die Heizung zu rebariern.  ...



bei mir gibts sache, die gehn immer!  egal wie wehs tut...


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> lecker!!!!



Iss des dei schokoladeseid?


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Antwort hät ich von Dir net erwart!



dann kennst se net; ich wußt des genau!


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Antwort hät ich von Dir net erwart!



Ei gugg doch ma uff mei Signadur.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So seibermäsisch odder was?



neee, voll realo!!!!    chchchchchchch


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Iss des dei schokoladeseid?



Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaroooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Iss des dei schokoladeseid?



nein mein nikolausgeschenk+ 5 euronen meine schokoladenseite ist leider lost


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> bei mir gibts sache, die gehn immer!  egal wie wehs tut...



Die Antwott häd isch von Dir ned erwatt.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei gugg doch ma uff mei Signadur.



hä???


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei gugg doch ma uff mei Signadur.



isch hab nix gesacht!


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaroooooo



hier werd jeder integriert - äh, wohl eher assimiliert. hat kaan sinn sich zu wehre!!!


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Antwott häd isch von Dir ned erwatt.



tja, jez mußde dich abbä vor mir verstegge. nu reicht kaan nacke mehr!


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

dann wehr dich!!!


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> isch hab nix gesacht!



hi maggo erklärs mer ma, odder war des n tusch?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

So manche Seite hier im Plauscherfred könnt mer wirklich uufs Hemd mache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> dann wehr dich!!!



jawoll!!!  - wogeche???


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaroooooo


Wasn los? Was Du immer denge dust. 


Marsmann schrieb:


> nein mein nikolausgeschenk+ 5 euronen meine schokoladenseite ist leider lost


Finst bestimmt widder e neu.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So manche Seite hier im Plauscherfred könnt mer wirklich uufs Hemd mache



iiieeeehh!!!  uff mei hemd machste net!!!


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

gegens smilieren schieß zurück mit viele viel smilis


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> jawoll!!!  - wogeche???



ei gege die annern, Gerd wieso frachst de dann so dappisch? ?


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei gugg doch ma uff mei Signadur.



Was ihr nedd all für ein Schieß geschribbe habbt um die 5000 voll zu mache.

und ich hab Halsweh wiel ich die Ekeltour im Regen über 5 Stunde brutto gemacht hab, 60 km und 1670 hm, und ich hab nur einen Biker und 4 Spazierer gesehen. 

Bei dem Wetter wär nett mal mein katzengeiler Kater uff die Gass gegange. Naja bis 16 Uhr wars ja noch gut , awwer dann Weltuntergangswedder, und das allein uff tour. 

Ich hass euch dafür, daß ihr mich alle verlassen habt heut um so viel blöden Müll zu posten statt zu biken. 

Und selbst die blöde Waldweg sind manchmal noch schlechter wie die Trails. 
Was e Glick bion ich jedzd dahaam und hab gessen und duscht. 

Gud naachtzusamme !!!! - geh zum wärme zu meim weibilein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

> hi maggo erklärs mer ma, odder war des n tusch?



isch hogg beim luca am rechner un mer komme net mer hinnerher middm abwexelnd an und abmelde. eischentlich iss des mein satz.

hier ihr leud, ich muss ins bett zu de fraa. schad, grad wenns am schönste iss.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> gegens smilieren schieß zurück mit viele viel smilis



also wenn ich emal was frache darf, hab ich des richtisch veranne, Du bist gesche die Smilies?


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2006)

isch glaab der hat des assimiliere von vor vierhunnerd seide gemeint. ich wollt ja jetzt fort. ich höhr se schon rufe.


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> tja, jez mußde dich abbä vor mir verstegge. nu reicht kaan nacke mehr!



Mei Heizung funktioniert widder jez brauch isch disch nemmer.


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier ihr leud, ich muss ins bett zu de fraa. schad, grad wenns am schönste iss.



schade is immer wenns am besten is... aber vll. wirds ja noch besser für dich..


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> isch glaab der hat des assimiliere von vor vierhunnerd seide gemeint. ich wollt ja jetzt fort. ich höhr se schon rufe.



Viel Spass


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was ihr nedd all für ein Schieß geschribbe habbt um die 5000 voll zu mache.
> 
> und ich hab Halsweh wiel ich die Ekeltour im Regen über 5 Stunde brutto gemacht hab, 60 km und 1670 hm, und ich hab nur einen Biker und 4 Spazierer gesehen.
> 
> ...



ich bin echt nurn blöde plauscher, abbä trozdem richtisch stolz uff dich! was ich abbä net versteh: de kater hat doch geheiert! steicht der trotzdem noch annern hinnerher???


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> isch glaab der hat des assimiliere von vor vierhunnerd seide gemeint. ich wollt ja jetzt fort. ich höhr se schon rufe.



Wo hABBT ER DENN DEN aUSSERIRDISCHE UFFGETAN


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich bin echt nurn blöde plauscher, abbä trozdem richtisch stolz uff dich! was ich abbä net versteh: de kater hat doch geheiert! steicht der trotzdem noch annern hinnerher???



Isch hab von meim Kader geschriwwe ned von dem Kader!!!!o.k.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> isch hogg beim luca am rechner un mer komme net mer hinnerher middm abwexelnd an und abmelde. eischentlich iss des mein satz.
> 
> hier ihr leud, ich muss ins bett zu de fraa. schad, grad wenns am schönste iss.



wer von eich machten die fraa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wo hABBT ER DENN DEN aUSSERIRDISCHE UFFGETAN


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Mei Heizung funktioniert widder jez brauch isch disch nemmer.



versteck dich nur gut!         

ich krieg dich trotzdem!


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wer von eich machten die fraa?



Pfuideibelnochemal


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

der außerirdische heißt mit nachnamen mersmann deswegen marsmann


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> der außerirdische heißt mit nachnamen mersmann deswegen marsmann



gut zu wissen!


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Pfuideibelnochemal



ph, sei doch net so eigefahn!


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> schade is immer wenns am besten is... aber vll. wirds ja noch besser für dich..


Isch binn in Gedanke bei Dir ...Äh bei deiner Fraa. 


Arachne schrieb:


> ich bin echt nurn blöde plauscher, abbä trozdem richtisch stolz uff dich! was ich abbä net versteh: de kater hat doch geheiert! steicht der trotzdem noch annern hinnerher???


Zien Kater ned inn den Sündenpfuhl hier. 


fUEL schrieb:


> Wo hABBT ER DENN DEN aUSSERIRDISCHE UFFGETAN


Der raddert aach Trebbe unn had Ahnung von Beigs.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Isch hab von meim Kader geschriwwe ned von dem Kader!!!!o.k.



Pfuideibel, du un de kader....


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch binn in Gedanke bei Dir ...Äh bei deiner Fraa.
> 
> Zien Kater ned inn den Sündenpfuhl hier.
> 
> Der raddert aach Trebbe unn had Ahnung von Beigs.



ahnung is was anderes der hat sich nur nen cube zusammengespart und nen bissel wissen angeeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> der außerirdische heißt mit nachnamen mersmann deswegen marsmann



Hoffentlich bist de ned mit dem Jucchu verwandt. s. signatur, denn dann hätte mer nächsd Woch de 10000te post von dem Erklärbär


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gut zu wissen!



...dass es idunanova gibt......lalalala


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Pfuideibel, du un de kader....


















höhrt auf...


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

nee kenne keinen jucchu... kenne aber auch meine verwandten(außer omaa und opaa) kaum


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ph, sei doch net so eigefahn!



Bin ich ja nedd ein bisschen bi schadet nie und lieber schwul als gar ned geil


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...dass es idunanova gibt......lalalala



weje du beschwerst dich nochema über ei posding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ph, sei doch net so eigefahn!


Ebe, wenns beide Spass macht.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> höhrt auf...



da siehste ma wie des is, wenn mer vor dräne kaum noch de bildschirm sehe kann!!!


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> nee kenne keinen jucchu... kenne aber auch meine verwandten(außer omaa und opaa) kaum



Ach du bist das , der von de Trebbestuf vor de kerch, ich habb dich damals zum paffe gebracht, der hat erst e mal guckt ob bub uoder mädcher und wollt dich gleich behalde................


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

mer soll ja nix unversucht lasse


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ach du bist das , der von de Trebbestuf vor de kerch, ich habb dich damals zum paffe gebracht, der hat erst e mal guckt ob bub uoder mädcher und wollt dich gleich behalde................



Was war da?


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

joa ich bin das....


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

weiß auch noch net so genau was da war kann mich so gut dran erinnern...

edt.: das war ironisch


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)




----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> joa ich bin das....



Kerle endlich hab ich dich widdergefunne...und des eerst nach de zwoode Flasch Wein............ des Leeebe iss hardddd.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kerle endlich hab ich dich widdergefunne...und des eerst nach de zwoode Flasch Wein............ des Leeebe iss hardddd.



ich glaab ich muß e ma grad öchentebbes absetze!

burgunder - ibuprofen - diclofenac ??? Hmmmmm, schwer, - hmmmm - ok, ich habs: moje vielleicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

am besten alles auf einmal


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

@ hersch: welche farb habbn die schuh?


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> am besten alles auf einmal



wien sonst?  mach ich immer so!


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @ hersch: welche farb habbn die schuh?



bin zwar net hersch aber welche schuhe denn?


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kerle endlich hab ich dich widdergefunne...und des eerst nach de zwoode Flasch Wein............ des Leeebe iss hardddd.



Das war was damals - 30 m von meiner Hausdür war der Wurm uff die Kerchedrepp gelegt worn, hadd e klaa Andenne uff em kopp, dedewege waas ich des der Marsmensch des gewese sei muss. 

Mir habbe dann üwwer diue Kirsch alles versucht und kaane wolld en - 
nur die biker die ham en gleich genomme. ( wg de Lobby gg. die Wanderer)

Es aaarmn wörrrrmche


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich glaab ich muß e ma grad öchentebbes absetze!
> 
> burgunder - ibuprofen - diclofenac ??? Hmmmmm, schwer, - hmmmm - ok, ich habs: moje vielleicht!



Hoffendlich hast de die reieefolsch inngehalde, net des des diclofenac sich was einbilde dut.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das war was damals - 30 m von meiner Hausdür war der Wurm uff die Kerchedrepp gelegt worn, hadd e klaa Andenne uff em kopp, dedewege waas ich des der Marsmensch des gewese sei muss.
> 
> Mir habbe dann üwwer diue Kirsch alles versucht und kaane wolld en -
> nur die biker die ham en gleich genomme. ( wg de Lobby gg. die Wanderer)
> ...



scheeeee gschicht, glaaaaach wirkt mein droooogecocktail......


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

und nu bin ich sooooo groß geworden...:9 passe bestimmt nichtmehr uffe kirchentreppe oda is die über 1.90 m breit


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hoffendlich hast de die reieefolsch inngehalde, net des des diclofenac sich was einbilde dut.



Der fredd lebt von spontanität und ihr werdet lanaaaangssaaaam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> bin zwar net hersch aber welche schuhe denn?



De Gerd maant de rode Hersch. Der liest grad mit.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hoffendlich hast de die reieefolsch inngehalde, net des des diclofenac sich was einbilde dut.



net ganz: de burgunder hab ich fer beide zum schlucke genomme!


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> De Gerd maant de rode Hersch. Der liest grad mit.



un wollt heit schuh fer sei kinner kaafe.


----------



## Marsmann (7. Dezember 2006)

asoo naja lete wenns am schönsten wird soll man aufhören ne ich muss dann acuhmal sonst machen meine ellis gleich mal aufstandt... bis demnächstmal man sieht sich


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> und nu bin ich sooooo groß geworden...:9 passe bestimmt nichtmehr uffe kirchentreppe oda is die über 1.90 m breit



War da der troubadix am werk odder warum bist du 1.90 breit des schaff ich ja ned e mal nach de 2de Flasch Waan


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> un wollt heit schuh fer sei kinner kaafe.




gut zu wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> und nu bin ich sooooo groß geworden...:9 passe bestimmt nichtmehr uffe kirchentreppe oda is die über 1.90 m breit



14 un aans neunzisch??? wo willsten da noch hie? zurück uffen mars?


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> un wollt heit schuh fer sei kinner kaafe.



Isch muss moje nochema los. Isch habb heud kaa Schuh för die Kinner gefunne.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gut zu wissen!



klar, sinn viellaacht aach n paar rode fer dich debei!


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gut zu wissen!


das es iduna nova gibt...............


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch muss moje nochema los. Isch habb heud kaa Schuh för die Kinner gefunne.



erzähl mal, wieso hast den keine gefunne, habe se nix gehabt?


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> 14 un aans neunzisch??? wo willsten da noch hie? zurück uffen mars?


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> War da der troubadix am werk odder warum bist du 1.90 breit des schaff ich ja ned e mal nach de 2de Flasch Waan



maansten audomadix? de troubadix macht doch nur schnelle baa!


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch muss moje nochema los. Isch habb heud kaa Schuh för die Kinner gefunne.



Isch wusd jha gar nedd des du die kinna mit dem Päädaaa Hersch hawwe dust.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Dezember 2006)

@Gerd  Mal was anneres:
Du krichst von mir nochen GRIHDEE
undich von Dir nochne Antwort!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> erzähl mal, wieso hast den keine gefunne, habe se nix gehabt?



wahrscheinlich nur rode...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Isch wusd jha gar nedd des du die kinna mit dem Päädaaa Hersch hawwe dust.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Isch wusd jha gar nedd des du die kinna mit dem Päädaaa Hersch hawwe dust.


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

War schon verwirt als ewe 2007 da stand - ich dacht schoo des wer Said 2007 debei isses nur die Werbung im Koppdail


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

was hier los is´, des is schon fast fers fersehe


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> erzähl mal, wieso hast den keine gefunne, habe se nix gehabt?



Nee, die ham aach Hose gebraucht unn langsam wern se hahl dämlisch, also damenhaft, des dauert immer länger unn es werd immer mehr was die ham wolle.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @ hersch: welche farb habbn die schuh?



Schwarz mit orangenen Kängurus


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was hier los is´, des is schon fast fers fersehe



Isch würd aache selbt mein frühere Nachbar de Thoelke Wim war en Drech degegesche-


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, die ham aach Hose gebraucht unn langsam wern se hahl dämlisch, also damenhaft, des dauert immer länger unn es werd immer mehr was die ham wolle.



Dämlich= damenhaft, WOw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch muss moje nochema los. Isch habb heud kaa Schuh för die Kinner gefunne.



Vielleicht kann ich Dir behilflich sein


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Is jemand hingefallen?


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Gerd  Mal was anneres:
> Du krichst von mir nochen GRIHDEE
> undich von Dir nochne Antwort!!!!!!!!!!!



Ich hab noch n Käskuche fer dich!

ansonsten haste mei verricktheit zwar schon richtich erkannt, abbä ich fürcht, ich muß im aacheblick a ma körzer trete...  prevence wär zwar schon was  abbä jez im Friehjahr fer mich noch net zu finanziere.    La Palma war fer mich seit viele jahrn ma widder urlaub. hat ich abbä aach gebucht, als ich noch kei audo hat. sonst hät ich wohl eher net gebucht.


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Isch wusd jha gar nedd des du die kinna mit dem Päädaaa Hersch hawwe dust.


Nee, er seine unn isch meine.  Verkubbeld misch doch net als. 


Lucafabian schrieb:


>





Arachne schrieb:


>





Lacht Ihr nur.


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

isch glaab isch muss werklich jedztd :

Scheidungsgrund: Plauschen! wär ne unzureichende Situation nach 25 Jahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich such mir auch nen wärmeren Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> isch glaab isch muss werklich jedztd :
> 
> Scheidungsgrund: Plauschen! wär ne unzureichende Situation nach 25 Jahren.



Gut Nacht, viel Spaß!


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2006)

Nacht dann jetzwierklcih undunumstösslich 

Hätt gern für des Forum die Autokrrekturfunktion uff hessisch.

Kann mal jemand anersder mei Schreibfehla korrigieren??

Biddddde !


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



UWE BITTE


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Dämlich= damenhaft, WOw


Aber sach des ned zu Deine Kundinne. 


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich Dir behilflich sein


Überlesch Dir des gud. Drei Weiber sinn alsemal e bissi fiel. 



fUEL schrieb:


> isch glaab isch muss werklich jedztd :
> 
> Scheidungsgrund: Plauschen! wär ne unzureichende Situation nach 25 Jahren.



Ja, außerdem exisdiere mir aach nur wirduell. Dei Fraa kannst de mit alle Sinne geniese.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Gleich kommt de Carsten, es kann aber auch noch dauern 10 Seite un was was ich wieviel Postings. Heut dreht er durch, der sacht gar nix mehr un lecht sich ganz ferdisch ins Bett


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> UWE BITTE



Ja stumb den ma zurecht.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Überlesch Dir des gud. Drei Weiber sinn alsemal e bissi fiel.



Die klaane sinn doch süß!



caroka schrieb:


> Ja, außerdem exisdiere mir aach nur wirduell. Dei Fraa kannst de mit alle Sinne geniese.



was haastn des jez schon widder?!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> UWE BITTE



Du bloß nix falsch verstehe..


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gleich kommt de Carsten, es kann aber auch noch dauern 10 Seite un was was ich wieviel Postings. Heut dreht er durch, der sacht gar nix mehr un lecht sich ganz ferdisch ins Bett



hab ich letztens schon befürcht, un da hat er nur gemaant: " die letzte fünf seide warn lustich zu lese" ...


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> was haastn des jez schon widder?!



Ei....naja.....eischentlisch........so wäklisch........ isch was aach net. Isch werd jez aach müd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2006)

@ Arachne:des werds mindestens wenn net noch schlimmer


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Dezember 2006)

[QUOTE=caroka;
Überlesch Dir des gud. Drei Weiber sinn alsemal e bissi fiel. 

Stehn ja DREI Männer dagegen


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei....naja.....eischentlisch........so wäklisch........ isch was aach net. Isch werd jez aach müd.



 soooo net! in welche rischdung?!?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du bloß nix falsch verstehe..



Ich habs garnicht verstanden


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> caroka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des werd aastrengend.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich habs garnicht verstanden



 willkomme bei de plauscher!


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> soooo net! in welche rischdung?!?



Isch geh jez inn Rischdung Bett. Nacht


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch geh jez inn Rischdung Bett. Nacht



ich glaab ich hab jez aach genuch geplauscht und werf mer noch e ibu ei! diese drei pungde stehn fer alles, was ich jez noch gern saache würd: ...  

gude nacht!


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich glaab ich hab jez aach genuch geplauscht und werf mer noch e ibu ei! diese drei pungde stehn fer alles, was ich jez noch gern saache würd: ...
> 
> gude nacht!




Warum bin isch nur so neugierisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Dezember 2006)

Caro geht Richtung Bett und schon ist alles still????!!!


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Warum bin isch nur so neugierisch



 
weil mer dich nur so packe kann! (rein virtuell natürlich!!)


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Caro geht Richtung Bett und schon ist alles still????!!!



klar , sie ist der motor des freds!


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gleich kommt de Carsten, es kann aber auch noch dauern 10 Seite un was was ich wieviel Postings. Heut dreht er durch, der sacht gar nix mehr un lecht sich ganz ferdisch ins Bett


*ACHT Saide *mußd isch ebbe für 3 Stunne fernbleibe nachhole; ihr habd wärglisch en leischde
 bis isch des als dorschgelese hab, muß isch schon widder uff die A****** (un geschmuzelt hab isch ach ofd).


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> weil mer dich nur so packe kann! (rein virtuell natürlich!!)


geschickt. 


Arachne schrieb:


> klar , sie ist der motor des freds!



Bald ham mer se alle dosch.


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> *ACHT Saide *mußd isch ebbe für 3 Stunne fernbleibe nachhole; ihr habd wärglisch en leischde
> bis isch des als dorschgelese hab, muß isch schon widder uff die A****** (un geschmuzelt hab isch ach ofd).



Carsten Du hast uns gefehlt, ei da steh isch nochema uff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> geschickt.
> 
> 
> Bald ham mer se alle dosch.



 

mußde moje net schaffe? ab in die heija!


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Dezember 2006)

Ubbbs, wolld grad ausmache, da bleib isch doch noche mol wach.... hach....


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> mußde moje net schaffe? ab in die heija!


Geh DU doch in die Heia, Du must ja schon Schwiele an de Fingern habbe ...; jetzt kimmds Nachtprogramm för de Ladies....


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Carsten Du hast uns gefehlt, ei da steh isch nochema uff.



ach, bei rückkehr nach drei stunne abwesenheit stehsde extra nochema uff?! Schad, des ich des net dörchhalt!


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> mußde moje net schaffe? ab in die heija!


Nee ich schaff moje früh ned.  


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ubbbs, wolld grad ausmache, da bleib isch doch noche mol wach.... hach....


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Geh DU doch in die Heia, Du must ja schon Schwiele an de Fingern habbe ...; jetzt kimmds Nachtprogramm för de Ladies....



wenn ich jez neugierich wär, würd ich ja uffbleibe! da ich des ja abbä übberhaapt net bin, bleibe ich halt so uff!


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach, bei rückkehr nach drei stunne abwesenheit stehsde extra nochema uff?! Schad, des ich des net dörchhalt!


Da saaaach isch jedzemol nix und genieß es eifach ...


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee ich schaff moje früh ned.



ach, un de mußt net die kinner schulferdich mache?!


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Geh DU doch in die Heia, Du must ja schon Schwiele an de Fingern habbe ...; jetzt kimmds Nachtprogramm för de Ladies....


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach, un de mußt net die kinner schulferdich mache?!


Des iss ja kaa abbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach, un de mußt net die kinner schulferdich mache?!


Ei jez losse dochemol; Schau doch nochemol, ob Dei Auto aspringe dud und bring Du doch mosche die Kinner in'd Schul ...


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ei jez losse dochemol; Schau doch nochemol, ob Dei Auto aspringe dud und bring Du doch mosche die Kinner in'd Schul ...



gern, erwähnte ich schon des die kleene echt süß sinn?!


----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ei jez losse dochemol; Schau doch nochemol, ob Dei Auto aspringe dud und bring Du doch mosche die Kinner in'd Schul ...



Der Carsten weiss was Frauen wollen.


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des iss ja kaa abbeit.



wach wird mer abbä trotzdem.


----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> gern, erwähnte ich schon des die kleene echt süß sinn?!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

Gerd - Caro  soll ich Euchen Espresso machen ?!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Der Carsten weiss was Frauen wollen.



 des ich se in ruh laß?!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

Dir natürlich auch, Carsten!!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gerd - Caro  soll ich Euchen Espresso machen ?!



gerne!  ich mach auch nochn käskuche.  

geht aachn café cortado condensata? hab ich mich in La Palma dran gewöhnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gerd - Caro  soll ich Euchen Espresso machen ?!


Nee, dann kann ich gar ned mer schlafe


Arachne schrieb:


> des ich se in ruh laß?!



Bidde ned, des macht mer doch spass


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Dir natürlich auch, Carsten!!


Danke  mit Milch und Zucker und gerührt bitte.


----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2006)

Ei ich muss jetzt echt schlafe.


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

öchendwie bin ich gar net son virtuelle, aachentlich mehr so de praktiker!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei ich muss jetzt echt schlafe.



ich aach, mein burgunder is leer.


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> des ich se in ruh laß?!



Arachne weiss was Männer wollen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> gerne!  ich mach auch nochn käskuche.
> 
> geht aachn café cortado condensata? hab ich mich in La Palma dran gewöhnt.



KK immer gerne 

CCC  wie geht der


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Arachne weiss was Männer wollen ....



meinste des brave dementi?


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> KK immer gerne
> 
> CCC  wie geht der



ccc: muß `ne spanische spezialität sein. zweiphasig: unten eine ganz dicke und süße kondensmilch und oben ein starker café/espresso. verrühren, trinken, lecker!


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> meinste des brave dementi?


Neeeee, leider nicht ....


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Neeeee, leider nicht ....



des ich se fer dich in ruh laß?! 

ich glaab ich muß ma a wördche mit daaner prinzessin plausche!


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> des ich se fer dich in ruh laß?!
> 
> ich glaab ich muß ma a wördche mit daaner prinzessin plausche!


Nach sonem Burgunder noch so'n scharfe Verstand  (aber ka Panik, is ja nur virduelles Geblänkel 

)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ccc: muß `ne spanische spezialität sein. zweiphasig: unten eine ganz dicke und süße kondensmilch und oben ein starker café/espresso. verrühren, trinken, lecker!



Hört sich pervers an......aber lecker  

Überleg nochmal die Provence.............ich nehm Dich mit


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Ich sach mal gude Nacht (wolld eigendlisch nur mol korz gugge un um elfe schon im Bett sein ...)
Bis demnächst.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Danke  mit Milch und Zucker und gerührt bitte.



Carsten wo bleibst Du? Der Espr wird kalt


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des werd aastrengend.



Moin Caro ! FÜR WEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Carsten wo bleibst Du? Der Espr wird kalt


Ei die Tass is doch schon leer ... jez geh isch abba in die Heia, gud Nachd und nochmals Danke für den spondane Espr...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Dezember 2006)

boah schon wieder 5 seiten unfassbar. kriegt ihr hier pro zeichen geld?

dann mach ich doch auch mit^^


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

gUTE nACHTmENSCHHEIT


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Dezember 2006)

Gute Nacht Hirsch...bin ich mal wieder letzter? Gut dann mach ich die Tür zu und lösch das Licht.

Ihr Leute lass euch sagen die Uhr hat Zwölf geschlagen.


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Nach sonem Burgunder noch so'n scharfe Verstand  (aber ka Panik, is ja nur virduelles Geblänkel
> 
> )


dito


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich sach mal gude Nacht (wolld eigendlisch nur mol korz gugge un um elfe schon im Bett sein ...)
> Bis demnächst.



gude nacht! schee, dich abunan ma virduell zu seje!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Hirsch...bin ich mal wieder letzter? Gut dann mach ich die Tür zu und lösch das Licht.
> 
> Ihr Leute lass euch sagen die Uhr hat Zwölf geschlagen.



übber dei uhr müsse mer nochema quatsche!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hört sich pervers an......aber lecker
> 
> Überleg nochmal die Provence.............ich nehm Dich mit



Ja, is lecker!

Hab eben mal nach dem Preis geguckt: Ist ja fast doppelt so teuer wie La Palma...


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

hab heut abend doch nur burgunder genomme, un des spür ich! brauch die droge abbä wahrscheinlich eh nur zum beweche...

ich bewech mich jez e ma ins bett.


----------



## Maggo (8. Dezember 2006)

@arachne: DU BIST KRANK........aber ich mag solche leute.

ich geh jetzt uff die a***** mer habe heut inventur, mal gugge ob alles noch da iss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @arachne: DU BIST KRANK........aber ich mag solche leute.



kann man so stehen lassen, gilt aber auch für den rest


----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Caro ! FÜR WEN


Für alle Beteiligten. 


habkeinnick schrieb:


> boah schon wieder 5 seiten unfassbar. kriegt ihr hier pro zeichen geld?
> 
> dann mach ich doch auch mit^^


Pfui, bist DU so aaner.... achso hochdeutsch.... bist Du so einer der für Geld alles macht? 



wissefux schrieb:


> kann man so stehen lassen, gilt aber auch für den rest



Da binn isch beruischd.


----------



## Bergwelle (8. Dezember 2006)

Zeitlich schaffe ich es im Moment nicht dem Fred zu folgen.  
Wie ich lese, ist aber Arachne wieder im Taunus     und das motiviert mich doch heute gleich mal wieder auf Sendung zu gehen.

Anbei ein ganz alter Film für alle Autofahrer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayYN82WYc-w

In moderner Form sollte es vom WDR solche Filme auch mal für MTB Fahrer geben. Hier könnte man zum Beispiel Tipps zum richtigen Verhalten gegenüber Wanderer und Hundehaltern geben.


----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Zeitlich schaffe ich es im Moment nicht dem Fred zu folgen.
> Wie ich lese, ist aber Arachne wieder im Taunus     und das motiviert mich doch heute gleich mal wieder auf Sendung zu gehen.
> 
> Anbei ein ganz alter Film für alle Autofahrer:
> ...



 Ich weiss grad ned, ob die Träne inn de Aache vom Zwiwwelschneide komme odder vom Lache. 
Hasde noch aaner.


----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich weiss grad ned, ob die Träne inn de Aache vom Zwiwwelschneide komme odder vom Lache.
> Hasde noch aaner.



Wie kimmst Du eischendlich dezu meuens schon zwibbeln zu schneide; gibt es Mettbrötcher zum 2. Frühstück? oder willst Du de Gerd zu Träne rühren wenn der in dei Lazaret kimmt.?


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Zeitlich schaffe ich es im Moment nicht dem Fred zu folgen.
> Wie ich lese, ist aber Arachne wieder im Taunus     und das motiviert mich doch heute gleich mal wieder auf Sendung zu gehen.
> 
> Anbei ein ganz alter Film für alle Autofahrer:
> ...



Danke!  Schön, auch wieder von Dir zu hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie kimmst Du eischendlich dezu meuens schon zwibbeln zu schneide; gibt es Mettbrötcher zum 2. Frühstück? oder willst Du de Gerd zu Träne rühren wenn der in dei Lazaret kimmt.?



jez a ma langsam ja, bring die fraa net in verlecheheit! Viellaacht maants ja nur, des se träne in de auche hät, als ob se zwiwwel schneide würd. Odder sie muß ebbes eileche, odder muß vorm Esse noma weg, odder...


----------



## Bergwelle (8. Dezember 2006)

Zwiebeln ?    ..... Zwiebeln kann man doch schon fertig geschnitten kaufen, so gibt es keine  


noch einer:
Ich mache gerade noch einen Sprachkurs (Du weißt ja weshalb).
Hier noch ein paar Prüfungsfragen (hatte 4 Fehler   ):

http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/beruf/quiz/2706054.html


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @arachne: DU BIST KRANK........aber ich mag solche leute.
> 
> ich geh jetzt uff die a***** mer habe heut inventur, mal gugge ob alles noch da iss.


Keine Angst, jede Bewegung erinnert mich daran!  
Und, alles noch da?


wissefux schrieb:


> kann man so stehen lassen, gilt aber auch für den rest


Ja, zumindest von den Plauschern würdest Du jederzeit adoptiert werden!


----------



## Maggo (8. Dezember 2006)

> Und, alles noch da?



ich glaab dies jahr zähle mer am sonndach noch. die hall iss voll bis unners dach.


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Zwiebeln ?    ..... Zwiebeln kann man doch schon fertig geschnitten kaufen, so gibt es keine
> 
> 
> noch einer:
> ...



Aaaahrg, ich sag euch nicht mein Ergebnis!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaab dies jahr zähle mer am sonndach noch. die hall iss voll bis unners dach.



ui...  

Geschäft werglich schlecht gelaufe, odder nur schlecht kalguliert?


----------



## Maggo (8. Dezember 2006)

> Geschäft werglich schlecht gelaufe, odder nur schlecht kalguliert?



iss gut gelaufen, aber wir vermieten ja zeug, dass heißt der ganze scheiß kommt zurück und gegen ende des jahres iss wenig los, so dass jetzt alles da rum steht.


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss gut gelaufen, aber wir vermieten ja zeug, dass heißt der ganze scheiß kommt zurück und gegen ende des jahres iss wenig los, so dass jetzt alles da rum steht.



achso


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Zwiebeln ?    ..... Zwiebeln kann man doch schon fertig geschnitten kaufen, so gibt es keine
> 
> 
> noch einer:
> ...



hab auch 4 Fehler, wenn ich aber ehrlich bin hättens auch viel mehr sein können


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, is lecker!
> 
> Hab eben mal nach dem Preis geguckt: Ist ja fast doppelt so teuer wie La Palma...



     280 Eurolinos 

und kein Flug    ( und kein Abflug....weil ich bei Dir bin )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie kimmst Du eischendlich dezu meuens schon zwibbeln zu schneide; gibt es Mettbrötcher zum 2. Frühstück? oder willst Du de Gerd zu Träne rühren wenn der in dei Lazaret kimmt.?


Isch du es Middachesse vorbereide.


Bergwelle schrieb:


> noch einer:
> Ich mache gerade noch einen Sprachkurs (Du weißt ja weshalb).
> Hier noch ein paar Prüfungsfragen (hatte 4 Fehler   ):
> 
> http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/beruf/quiz/2706054.html


Mir sinn hier alle uff aam Lewwel.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

Moin Frank
Moinmoin CAROKA

wie ist die Lage  ?!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

Hi Maggo,
schaue gerade Richtung Kalbach....
sieht auch bes.............aus


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

Niemand da??? 
Dann geh ich mal meinen 7jährigen von der Schule 
abholen 
( und ein bißchen  mit der süßen Sportlehrerin Quatschen )


----------



## Maggo (8. Dezember 2006)

> Hi Maggo,
> schaue gerade Richtung Kalbach....
> sieht auch bes.............aus



und das rolltor isat offen weil die kerle von carglass da sind und reparieren, bzw austauschen. es ist echt widerlich, auf der anderen seite machts das einem leichter nicht ans radfahren zu denken.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

@ Lucafabian 

Bekommst Du keine Inspiration 

Sach was ( Du kannst so schön frech sein )


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Später...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Pfui, bist DU so aaner.... achso hochdeutsch.... bist Du so einer der für Geld alles macht?



haben wir nicht alle unseren preis?



Arachne schrieb:


> übber dei uhr müsse mer nochema quatsche!




jo jo...lag bestimmt am ablesen ;-)


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> haben wir nicht alle unseren preis?



Ham mer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ham mer!



ei was jez?!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Irgendwann wird jeder schwach, bei mir liegt der Preis derzeit bei 10.367.521 Euronen. Wie hoch ist Deiner?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Ich will jetzt gar nicht erwähnen was ich mir davon alles kaufen würd, aber in jedem Fall würd ich an jedem Träningslager teilnehmen und hät immer en Ersatzbike, egal was passiert!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 280 Eurolinos
> 
> und kein Flug    ( und kein Abflug....weil ich bei Dir bin )



Hä? Reden wir vom gleichen? Ich dachte Du redest von der Kombi Esterel/Luberon für 732 Euronen...


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt gar nicht erwähnen was ich mir davon alles kaufen würd, aber in jedem Fall würd ich an jedem Träningslager teilnehmen und hät immer en Ersatzbike, egal was passiert!



Und könntest die ganze Nacht durchfahren und würdest Dich niemals verirren! Oder?


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Mir sinn hier alle uff aam Lewwel.



stimmt net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und könntest die ganze Nacht durchfahren und würdest Dich niemals verirren! Oder?



dem is nix beizufügen


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> stimmt net!




stell Dich net so an, bei uns warn doch aach mindestens 80% gerate. Mit habe nur mehr Glück gehabt.


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dem is nix beizufügen



doch: Pussiestützenfernbedienung! 

oder verwechsle ich das jetzt gerade mit meinen Wünschen?!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> stell Dich net so an, bei uns warn doch aach mindestens 80% gerate. Mit habe nur mehr Glück gehabt.



Ja? Ok. warn ja aach nur fünf... Jez fraach mich net, ob falsch, odder richtisch!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> doch: Pussiestützenfernbedienung!



Wenn ich so schwer in de Lade geh. Dann is net nur ne Pussistützenfernbedienung dran sondern ach noch e Pussi dabei die des Bike Heimbringt und sich um die Pflege von Bike un Biker kümmert


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja? Ok. warn ja aach nur fünf... Jez fraach mich net, ob falsch, odder richtisch!



Dann mußt Du den Test unbedingt widderhole, also des solltest Du jez schon wisse!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich so schwer in de Lade geh. Dann is net nur ne Pussistützenfernbedienung dran sondern ach noch e Pussi dabei die des Bike Heimbringt und sich um die Pflege von Bike un Biker kümmert



*TRÖÖÖÖÖÖT!*

Dieser Beitrag ist für glücklich verheiratete unanständig und wird aus den Gedächtnissen der Leser wieder restlos entfernt!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann mußt Du den Test unbedingt widderhole, also des solltest Du jez schon wisse!



also ehrlich gesacht, mach ich des libber, wie ich mir des vorstell!  am end zweifel ich sonst noch an de deutsche rechtschreibung...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich so schwer in de Lade geh. Dann is net nur ne Pussistützenfernbedienung dran sondern ach noch e Pussi dabei die des Bike Heimbringt und sich um die Pflege von Bike un Biker kümmert



un einmal im Momant wird se gege des neuste Modell ausgetauscht!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

*Yeap!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

moin leute euer außerirdsischer is mal wieder da(ich muss mal erwänen das schule das beschissenste is was es giebt)


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> moin leute euer außerirdsischer is mal wieder da(ich muss mal erwänen das schule das beschissenste is was es giebt)



Hast Du ne Ahnung was do noch alles kommt!


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

jop stimmt acuh wieder habe aber bald praktikum dann werde ichs ja sehen


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

kommt drauf an was du machst


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> moin leute euer außerirdsischer is mal wieder da(ich muss mal erwänen das schule das beschissenste is was es giebt)



Lehrer, oder Fach? Meistens bedingt das eine ja das andere...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lehrer, oder Fach? Meistens bedingt das eine ja das andere...



Wieso schließt Du die Lehrerinnen aus?


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

chemielaborant bei LR kosmetics and health (nicht der fsslballverein)


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lehrer, oder Fach? Meistens bedingt das eine ja das andere...



lehrer/ innen, fach und pausen(ich werde immer attakiertt)


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso schließt Du die Lehrerinnen aus?



wasn heit los? is dei fraa heit a paa stunne wech?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

@Marsmann: Danz ganz Leben ist ne Schule, bei der die Du nicht leiden kannst stehts halt auch drauf. Am besten Du sürzt Dich gleich vom Dach. 

Glaub mir es wird nur schlimmer...


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> lehrer/ innen, fach und pausen(ich werde immer attakiertt)



von wem? wieso? bist Du der jüngste?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> (ich muss mal erwänen das schule das beschissenste is was es giebt)



komisch den spruch kenne ich irgendwo her...lang ist es her und was waren das für geile zeiten. klasse unbeschwert und unglaublich viel freizeit


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wasn heit los? is dei fraa heit a paa stunne wech?



die telefoniert


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> von wem? wieso? bist Du der jüngste?



jüngste fast nein er von ein paar weibern die meiner haare( nur weil ich lange, blonde lockige haare habe) immer anders haben wollen und mir dabei alle haare ausreißen


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Marsmann: Danz ganz Leben ist ne Schule, bei der die Du nicht leiden kannst stehts halt auch drauf. Am besten Du sürzt Dich gleich vom Dach.
> 
> Glaub mir es wird nur schlimmer...



oh, ein winter-, dunkelheit, regenwetter-, a*****-, alleinsein-fan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> komisch den spruch kenne ich irgendwo her...lang ist es her und was waren das für geile zeiten. klasse unbeschwert und unglaublich viel freizeit



und Frauen


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> komisch den spruch kenne ich irgendwo her...lang ist es her und was waren das für geile zeiten. klasse unbeschwert und unglaublich viel freizeit


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

das mit dem vom dach springen wollte ich auch schon aba dann hat michdas biken gerettet da habe ich nämlich damit angefangen


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und Frauen


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> jüngste fast nein er von ein paar weibern die meiner haare( nur weil ich lange, blonde lockige haare habe) immer anders haben wollen und mir dabei alle haare ausreißen



He wenn die Weiber sich um dich streiten is doch alles O.K.!?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> das mit dem vom dach springen wollte ich auch schon aba dann hat michdas biken gerettet da habe ich nämlich damit angefangen



 is eh viel treuer un zuverlässicher (wenn de dich net von daam hund verführn läßt!)


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

naja sie streiten sich nicht um mich.... sie streiten sich über mich und wenn sie was machen dann reißen sie mir alle haare aus außerdem ham die  nen freund oda sind schabraken


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> is eh viel treuer un zuverlässicher (wenn de dich net von daam hund verführn läßt!)



habe kein hund und werde mch erstbrecht nur von einer person verführen lassen


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> naja sie streiten sich nicht um mich.... sie streiten sich über mich und wenn sie was machen dann reißen sie mir alle haare aus außerdem ham die  nen freund oda sind schabraken





 zu Schabraken wern se alle irgendwann (oje, hoffentlich geht das gut, duck un weg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

och es gibt auch gutaussehende ältere frauen....


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> habe kein hund und werde mch erstbrecht nur von einer person verführen lassen



Du hast nen Hund, vielleicht weist Du´s noch nicht, aber Du hast einen glaub mir


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

nene inneren schweinehund den kenne ich schon lange


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

ältere schon


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

aber wiso sollten dan alle schabraken werden


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

ich sag mal so spätetens mit 60 sinn se nemmer so wie mit 18


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

ja nee is kla aer dann bin ich auch net mer so wie mit 18


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Frauen verwelken
Männer blühen auf!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> zu Schabraken wern se alle irgendwann (oje, hoffentlich geht das gut, duck un weg)



geli, wo mer grad am deflo - äh, telefonieren sinn: ...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frauen verwelken
> Männer blühen auf!



seit wann das???


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Lieber Moderator kannst Du bitte so liebenswürdig sein und die letzten Seiten löschen? Falls nicht könnte dies zu größeren Disharmonien im Fred führen deren Ausgang nicht zu untrschätzen sein sollte.


Bitte, ich hab mich da zu was verleite lassen, bitte bitte bitte... ***Fallaufdieknie***


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frauen verwelken
> Männer blühen auf!



wie kricht man den daumen leise?


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lieber Moderator kannst Du bitte so liebenswürdig sein und die letzten Seiten löschen? Falls nicht könnte dies zu größeren Disharmonien im Fred führen deren Ausgang nicht zu untrschätzen sein sollte.
> 
> 
> Bitte, ich hab mich da zu was verleite lassen, bitte bitte bitte... ***Fallaufdieknie***



     

lieber Modi, haste schon ma den vorzüglichen spanischen Emperador gekostet?!


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lieber Moderator kannst Du bitte so liebenswürdig sein und die letzten Seiten löschen? Falls nicht könnte dies zu größeren Disharmonien im Fred führen deren Ausgang nicht zu untrschätzen sein sollte.
> 
> 
> Bitte, ich hab mich da zu was verleite lassen, bitte bitte bitte... ***Fallaufdieknie***



verhaut dich deine frau gerade?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> seit wann das???



Frach net, des is so und sach bloß nix anners sonst gibts sowas:







Du bist doch en Mann, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

kla oda besser gesagt nen jugendlicher


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

ok. fast en Mann, dann passt Dir des doch ach ganz gut in de Kram!


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

stimmt auch wieder....


----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

ich bin kein Taunusplauscher, ich bin brav und kein sexist und auch ich werd ma älder oder bin s schon.

Schickt mir ne pm wenn mer guten gewissens widder debei sein kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ich bin kein Taunusplauscher, ich bin brav und kein sexist und auch ich werd ma älder oder bin s schon.



Du stehst in voller Blüte


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ich bin kein Taunusplauscher, ich bin brav und kein sexist und auch ich werd ma älder oder bin s schon.
> 
> Schickt mir ne pm wenn mer guten gewissens widder debei sein kann.



Ja, manchmal ist es hart hier. Aber niemals (dauerhaft) unter der Gürtellinie. Gib nicht auf, Du bist ein unverzichtbarer Bestandteil unserer Gemeinschaft!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Frank, wann fährst de nach München?


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

ja wir brachen dich!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal ist es hart hier. Aber niemals (dauerhaft) unter der Gürtellinie.



Schad eeigentlich, da werds doch erst schee


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frank, wann fährst de nach München?



 

willst Du in der Zeit dann so richtig die Sau raus lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schad eeigentlich, da werds doch erst schee



PSSST jetzt!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Na gut anner Thema, habt Ihr auch in der Bild der Frau oder Frau mit Herz gelese des der Effe Ärger mit seiner Fraa hat, die hat sogar geweint. Des arme Ding. Was sagt ihr dann dadezu?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

ausserdem is bei de Königing Beatrix die Perlekette moiends beim Anziehe gerisse. Die fraa hats ach net einfach


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na gut anner Thema, habt Ihr auch in der Bild der Frau oder Frau mit Herz gelese des der Effe Ärger mit seiner Fraa hat, die hat sogar geweint. Des arme Ding. Was sagt ihr dann dadezu?



Hätsde wenichstens die e ma in Ruh gelasse!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ausserdem is bei de Königing Beatrix die Perlekette moiends beim Anziehe gerisse. Die fraa hats ach net einfach



wer bistn Du? Geli?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Isch meint nur weil de Frank sich beschwert hat


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

mann habt ihr langenweile mann bild der frau...


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> mann habt ihr langenweile mann bild der frau...



wer ihr? wieso redsten mim lugga in de dritt person?

EDIT: immer noch besser als der "ich freu mich" - Fred!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

sorry bin nen bissel durchn wind bvesser muss es heißen man hast du langeweile


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wer ihr? wieso redsten mim lugga in de dritt person?



Das macht mir nix, es entspricht lediglich gepflegten Umgangsformen mich in der dritten Person anzusprechen.


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

EDIT: immer noch besser als der "ich freu mich" - Fred!!!

wiso das


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> sorry bin nen bissel durchn wind bvesser muss es heißen man hast du langeweile



Ne, ne das war schon O.K. so


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> EDIT: immer noch besser als der "ich freu mich" - Fred!!!
> 
> wiso das



keine Ahnung, paßte grad weche Deines Fremdgehens!  

Nö, nein, wir habbe werklich kaan vereinnahmendes Wese!


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

schön wärs wa soll ich demnächst auch noch eure majestät schreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne, ne das war schon O.K. so



kann da ma aaner druffhache?!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> schön wärs wa soll ich demnächst auch noch eure majestät schreiben?



Isch wär nicht bös auf dich wenn du das machst


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

@Marsianer: 14, ok, abber in diesem Fred hat mer trotzdem noch gewisse Forme zu waren! Lass der nix vorschreibe! <- is aans unserer Gesetze!!! (zumindest net direkt!  Bei uns läuft alles viel diffizieler...)


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

wartet ma kurz, ich muß grad ma es licht heller drehn un trau mich net vom bildschirm weg...


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

ok eure majestät


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ok eure majestät



Das sollst Du doch nicht zum Gerd sache, wenn überhaupt dann zu mir!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ok eure majestät



_Aaaaaahhhrg..........._


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das sollst Du doch nicht zum Gerd sache, wenn überhaupt dann zu mir!



hä? War er doch richtig?!


----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frank, wann fährst de nach München?



LH 986 09.12.  2155 UHR

zurück 10.12.LH 987  2120 UHR

nemm mer die Radhos un e drigot mit, des Palace hat en Fitnessraum und de Chef hat e mtb, ma sehn ob ers mir leiht für die isartrails. ( Baumarkt mit Deore ) - Back to the roots


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

war ja auch zu euch, majestät und nicht zu gerd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Dann is ja alles bestens

Herzlich willkommen im Fred Marsmann


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

danke eure majestät zu gnädig von euch


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> LH 986 09.12.  2155 UHR
> 
> zurück 10.12.LH 987  2120 UHR
> 
> nemm mer die Radhos un e drigot mit, des Palace hat en Fitnessraum und de Chef hat e mtb, ma sehn ob ers mir leiht für die isartrails. ( Baumarkt mit Deore ) - Back to the roots




De Direktor vom Regent in Berlin hat kaans. Da kann mer sich a DB Bike mit Codeschloss ausleihe... ich lauf lieber!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Frank: Nach München mim Fluchzeuch dauert doch länger wie mim Auto?


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

so leute bin dann erstmal wech komme heute abend vll. nochmal on muss gleich zur feuerwehr... bis nachher


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Feurwehr is wischtisch!

Bist de ach im Schützeverein?


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)




----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frank: Nach München mim Fluchzeuch dauert doch länger wie mim Auto?



Isch weiß und mit meim Madone SSL gehts noch schneller.   
Hab dann vorher schon von 10 bis 1830 im Laden gestanden !!!!
Isch glaub bei den Kunden, die man da so hat wäre jeder froh den Flieger zu nehmen statt das Auto oder Rennrad.

Nur deshalb verschenk ich die dann fälligen mindestens 150 Wpp, die ich damit holen könnte.
Ausserdem muss ich ja net uff 50 % im Diem komme, odder????


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Di fliechst doch nur wesche dene Stewardesse... 



sei ehrlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Di fliechst doch nur wesche dene Stewardesse...
> 
> 
> 
> sei ehrlich!



Des hab ich doch schon vorher geschribbe, daß ich mit Lufthassa fliesch.

Du weisssd doch 98 % aller Stewardessen sind hübsch  -  der Rest schafft bei de Lufthansa.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)




----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Wo iss dann de Arweidsunfähische isch man den der so unfähisch uff de Awweid iss. (ÖD)


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Der Spamt. 

Hat der eischentlisch Hessen 3D mitgebracht?


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wo iss dann de Arweidsunfähische isch man den der so unfähisch uff de Awweid iss. (ÖD)



kann des sei, des du a bissi frech bist?!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Spamt.
> 
> Hat der eischentlisch Hessen 3D mitgebracht?



ne, ich war nemmer im Büro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Spamt.
> 
> Hat der eischentlisch Hessen 3D mitgebracht?



Wasn dat? Ihr mit euerem virduelle Lara croft unsinn


----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin erst auf Seite 211. Vllt schalt ich mich heut Nacht dezu. Muss mich jez ferdisch mache, binn zum Esse eigelade.  Meine Jugendliebe :huepf:
Ich entschwebe.


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin erst auf Seite 211. Vllt schalt ich mich heut Nacht dezu. Muss mich jez ferdisch mache, binn zum Esse eigelade.  Meine Jugendliebe :huepf:
> Ich entschwebe.



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin erst auf Seite 211.



Des is gut so, da mußt de dich vorm esse ach nemmer uufresche.  


Viel Spaß heut Abend!


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des is gut so, da mußt de dich vorm esse ach nemmer uufresche.
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß heut Abend!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hä? Reden wir vom gleichen? Ich dachte Du redest von der Kombi Esterel/Luberon für 732 Euronen...



  280 mehr als La Palma 

  Die Tiere HIER haben mir ne Bio-Schweinelende geklaut und
  offensichlich auch gefressen


----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> kann des sei, des du a bissi frech bist?!



nnnööööö glaab ned


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> nnnööööö glaab ned



ach soooo, denn is ja alles gud!


----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 280 mehr als La Palma
> 
> Die Tiere HIER haben mir ne Bio-Schweinelende geklaut und
> offensichlich auch gefressen



Das sind 340 bio schweinelenden mehr


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das sind 340 bio schweinelenden mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das sind 340 bio schweinelenden mehr



Wo kaufst Du denn ein?


----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wo kaufst Du denn ein?



Eischendlich sinn des die lende vom Uwe seinem innere Schweinehund.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Jez is Männerabend mit ner geilen Linsensuppe


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Eischendlich sinn des die lende vom Uwe seinem innere Schweinehund.



Das .. finde ich aber... ein wenig....äh überteuert


----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Jez is Männerabend mit ner geilen Linsensuppe



Bei dene Blähunge die mancheiner bei Hülsefrüchte krischt is der Ausschluss von Mädchen jedweglichen Alters obligatorisch.

Im Übrische weiß ich da so e Lend ungefähr 8 bis 12  kostet, je nach Größe und Qualität, schließlich bin ich 8 Sterne Koch


----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

Mach jedzd die Bud zu hier - genuch für heut!

Geh heim koche Ma gugge quer durch de Kühlschrank koche damit der leer werd


----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Das .. finde ich aber... ein wenig....äh überteuert



Also so ville smileys ich waas ned so recht ob des schee iss.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also so ville smileys ich waas ned so recht ob des schee iss.



Is ja nich für dich sondern den Uwe sein Hund


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

GERD wo bist Du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> GERD wo bist Du



Hiiiieer! Wie aaachendlich (fast) immer.

jez frach abbä nur nich nochma un quäl mich weidä!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Doch


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Um was gehts hier denn, höhrt sich irgendwie interessant an


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Um was gehts hier denn, höhrt sich irgendwie interessant an



Fang Du nicht auch noch an!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2006)

Moin ihr irren  keine Ahnung wie lang ich jetzt gebraucht habe zum lesen  aber ich bin durch. Bin heut zum ersten mal richtisch Auto gefahrn, hab mir auf der Arbeit zwei Lampengehäuse gedreht und will n esx7
(140mm - Lechts ) , was gibts bei euch neues?


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Ei gude, bin grad von de A****** komme, um was geht's dann hier ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2006)

Nix los hier...geh ich hat wieder.


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fang Du nicht auch noch an!


Doch, isch aach.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2006)

Ja, ich auch, und jetzt?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fang Du nicht auch noch an!



Puh, hast de Dich widder beruischt?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Na Carsten Feierabend oder Pause?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Was is en hier los, en Plauschfred wo kaaner plauscht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2006)

Du hast doch damit angefangen damit aufzuhören. Bin heut das erste mal selbst schneller gefahren als mit dem Bike


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2006)

Ich fühle mich ignoriert


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na Carsten Feierabend oder Pause?


*FEIERABEND* (said 20:06 h)
De Klaane hadde die Woch ned viel von mir, da mußd isch erstemol mid em Plausche. Jez isser in de Heia, Madame inzwische aach.

Bei welschem Thema simmer nu ?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Du hast doch damit angefangen damit aufzuhören. Bin heut das erste mal selbst schneller gefahren als mit dem Bike



steig jez bloß net um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich ignoriert



Oder : "Ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2006)

esx7


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> esx7


Das wäre was für meines Vater's Sohn .


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Is hier Schicht im Schacht oder was ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Vielleichd sinse grad all in de keramische Abdeilung ...   .... ward mer hald noch a bissi ....

odder bei Canyon uff de Websaid...


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

jez sachde mal,....  . . . .. . so lange kann mer doch ned . ..... . .. .. ... . fesdgebacke ???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2006)

Das wär auch was für den Bruder von der Tochter der Schwester meiner Gothe  Warum kost der Führerschein denn keine 100DM mehr, so wie früher mal  (dann wärs schon bestellt)
achso, morgen bekomm ich mein Xc wieder  Hab halt leider den ganzen Tag (von hell werden bis dunkel werden) erste Hilfe Kurs  und am Montag direkt nach der Arbeit bis abends um 7 meine zweite Fahrstd. (der war so begeistert, der wollt eigentlich morgen schon wieder, steht wohl auf Achterbahnfahren )


----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

Schnarchbude hier und für den Verein war ich ebe noch uffem Ergo nach dem viiielle Esse. 

Naja dann *Nacht*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2006)

Nacht Frank! esx7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das wär auch was für den Bruder von der Tochter der Schwester meiner Gothe  Warum kost der Führerschein denn keine 100DM mehr, so wie früher mal


Also ich mußte schon anno 1983 knapp 1.000 DM latzen (einser + dreier[had abber nix mid dem *B*ayerische *M*ist*w*ache zu dun]).


----------



## fUEL (8. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das wär auch was für den Bruder von der Tochter der Schwester meiner Gothe  Warum kost der Führerschein denn keine 100DM mehr, so wie früher mal



Wer jammert kommt ins Heim .............und selbst bei mirf hat er schon 640 DM gekostet und 7 Stunne 
Hab so wie alle meine Schwestern en 1000er vom Alde Herrn gekrischt und vom Rest e Gewächshausparty gefeiert. 

Queen hat mer in de ganz Stadt gehört und e paar scheibe ware aach kabutt awwer mein alde Herr hat zum Schluß selbst mitgesoffe und gefeiert.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2006)

Meine Oma hat ne Rechnung von 80DM zuhause, kann das sein?
Naja, ich werd wohl das dreifache!!! von dir zahlen müssen. Zusammen mit dem Auto wirds für das esx7
 dann aber langsam eng


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2006)

Hoffe ja noch drauf das es von Oma+Opa+Tanten (die selbst nix ham) dies Jahr zu Weihnachten bissi mehr gibt wegen Führerschein  In drei Wochen weiß ich mehr


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

moin leutes wash habe ich vepasst?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2006)

servus mars,
schreibt ja keiner mehr
also nicht viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hoffe ja noch drauf das es von Oma+Opa+Tanten (die selbst nix ham) dies Jahr zu Weihnachten bissi mehr gibt wegen Führerschein  In drei Wochen weiß ich mehr


Na viel Glück, denne. 
Ansonsten: ich hab zur Finanzierung meines ersten Auto's an der Tankstelle und später beim Getränkemarkt (auch mal 50l-Fässer schleppen)  geschobbt.

Gude Nachd a mal, bin a bissi pladd ...


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> servus mars,
> schreibt ja keiner mehr
> also nicht viel



marsmann bitte... oder nennt mich maik.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2006)

ok maik.

carsten: daraus wird neben der normalen arbeit wohl nix draus.


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

gut danke


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2006)

Nacht Leute, muss morgen für Erste Hilfe fit sein.


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

schreib mal wer was interessantes


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nacht Leute, muss morgen für Erste Hilfe fit sein.



wiso machste erste hilfe biste feuerwehr???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2006)

Nein, Führerschein, deshalb hatte ich doch heute meine erste Fahrstunde falls das nicht deutlich genug rüber kam. esx7

Tschö dann


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nein, Führerschein, deshalb hatte ich doch heute meine erste Fahrstunde falls das nicht deutlich genug rüber kam. esx7
> 
> Tschö dann



aso sorry hatte ich net gelesen habe ja nicht ales gelesen bin ja auch gerade erst wieder da...


----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

niemand mehr da???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (8. Dezember 2006)

ok ich gehe dann auch bye


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Gud Nacht


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Brav, nu sinn alle kinner im Bett!

Hersch, mer könne de gude Rode ausbacke!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Brav, nu sinn alle kinner im Bett!
> 
> Hersch, mer könne de gude Rode ausbacke!



Denn komm ma vobbei


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Denn komm ma vobbei



 

fährst Du moje mit gc? Ich schaffs noch net.  bin mal gespannt, ob ich öchentwann widder fahn kann...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Dezember 2006)

Morgen muß ich früh mein Gerümpel ins Auto packen,
dann zu meinem Instrumentenbauer nach Hösbach.
Und danach zum Biketreff Direktemang


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> fährst Du moje mit gc? Ich schaffs noch net.  bin mal gespannt, ob ich öchentwann widder fahn kann...



Yes, Sir 
Das wird, bestimmt  
Okt05 hab  ich en Korsett getragen echt geil


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Morgen muß ich früh mein Gerümpel ins Auto packen,
> dann zu meinem Instrumentenbauer nach Hösbach.
> Und danach zum Biketreff Direktemang



Whow, volles Programm!  Is dei Tröt krank?

Wenn ich früh genuch in die Gäng komm, komm ich vielleicht ma vorbei. Fahr abbä auf keinen Fall mit! Ich trau mir nich ma zu mit `ner 1er-, odder Umsteicher-Grupp zu fahn.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Dezember 2006)

Biste satt geworden, Carolinchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Yes, Sir
> Das wird, bestimmt
> Okt05 hab  ich en Korsett getragen echt geil



 
Au,  was warn bei Dir kaputt?


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Biste satt geworden, Carolinchen



die muß nu erstma a paar seite nachhole... kann dauern.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, volles Programm!  Is dei Tröt krank?
> 
> Wenn ich früh genuch in die Gäng komm, komm ich vielleicht ma vorbei. Fahr abbä auf keinen Fall mit! Ich trau mir nich ma zu mit `ner 1er-, odder Umsteicher-Grupp zu fahn.



Eine meiner Tröten muß mal nachintoniert (klingt etwas unanständig 
nach einer Pulle Roden)
Ich hab nach meinem Überschlag bestimmt 8-9 Mon. Beschwerden gehabt 
Also machen se mal lamsam


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Eine meiner Tröten muß mal nachintoniert (klingt etwas unanständig
> nach einer Pulle Roden)
> Ich hab nach meinem Überschlag bestimmt 8-9 Mon. Beschwerden gehabt
> Also machen se mal lamsam



 wo bistn druff gefalle? doch net etwa uffs kreuzbaa? wo hatsen weh getan?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Au,  was warn bei Dir kaputt?



Ödem am 11.u.12. Brustwirbel
Als ich endlich aufgekommen war und auf dem Rücken lag,
dachte ich: Das wars. Hab dann vorsichtig versucht, meine Finger
und Zehen zu bewegen:Es ging, aber aufstehen konnte ich nicht


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ödem am 11.u.12. Brustwirbel
> Als ich endlich aufgekommen war und auf dem Rücken lag,
> dachte ich: Das wars. Hab dann vorsichtig versucht, meine Finger
> und Zehen zu bewegen:Es ging, aber aufstehen konnte ich nicht



uuuääääh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich hau mich auch in die Falle,
morgen Abend muß ich auch mal üben  
SO um11 is Konzert in Hanau  
Bißchen was für die Provence verdienen


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Biste satt geworden, Carolinchen


War lecker unn reischlisch. 


Arachne schrieb:


> die muß nu erstma a paar seite nachhole... kann dauern.


Da binn isch.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich hau mich auch in die Falle,
> morgen Abend muß ich auch mal üben
> SO um11 is Konzert in Hanau
> Bißchen was für die Provence verdienen



gud nacht!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Dezember 2006)

Wannnnnn gibts KK
bringe GT mit


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> War lecker unn reischlisch.
> 
> Da binn isch.



schee, hasts geschafft!  

Noch uffgedreht, odder bettreif?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Dezember 2006)

Da binn isch. [/QUOTE]

Du bist enfach flott


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wannnnnn gibts KK
> bringe GT mit



GT?

KK kei Problem, waas nur net wo. hier isses im aacheblick supper chaodisch...

EDIT: ok, waas was GT is!


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

@ Gerd 
Des habb isch übberhört.


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wannnnnn gibts KK
> bringe GT mit


Imm Moment alles e bissi eng bei mir, isch mein terminlisch.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @ Gerd
> Des habb isch übberhört.
> ...


 was haste übberhört???


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> schee, hasts geschafft!
> 
> Noch uffgedreht, odder bettreif?


Naja, es Bettsche ruft schonn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> was haste übberhört???



Hast Gud Nachd gewünscht.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Hast Gud Nachd gewünscht.



haast des jez, du antwortst mir nemmer, odder du hast des "gud nachd" übberhört? manchma brauch ich tachless! 

EDIT: ach ja: ich geh net unbedingt uff alle vorlaache ei...


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Naja, es Bettsche ruft schonn.



Enn dobbelpost, dann geh isch ma.

Unn isch würd heut hochdeutsch, und ich würde heute wieder gut schlafen wollen.

Gute Nacht

Edit: Sowas dusde ned übberlese.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Enn dobbelpost, dann geh isch ma.
> 
> Unn isch würd heut hochdeutsch, und ich würde heute wieder gut schlafen wollen.
> 
> ...



 
Gute Nacht!


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

Gute Nacht...


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Gute Nacht...



Gute Nacht!


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

hey DU bist nicht letzter ;-)


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hey DU bist nicht letzter ;-)



Das schaffst Du nicht!  für was Schmerzen alles gut sind...


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

*gg* ist ja auch ok, bin einen platz nach hinten gerutscht. kann also gerne noch  einwenig mit dir plauschen. 

tut es beim schlafen weh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *gg* ist ja auch ok, bin einen platz nach hinten gerutscht. kann also gerne noch  einwenig mit dir plauschen.
> 
> tut es beim schlafen weh?



so lange ich mich nicht bewege nicht. da merkt man erst wie viel man sich auch nachts gerne bewegen würde...

werde dadurch zwar nicht schmerzfrei, habe aber eben nochmal eine Tablette eingeworfen. ein wenig Schlafunterstützung wird meine Regeneration unterstützen.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

schlafen ist ja auch toll  nur doof wenn man nicht richtig liegen kann.

ich hatte dieses jahr eigentlich glück mir stürzen. bis auf irgendwelche abschürfungen und risse an den beinen und armen bin ich verletzungsfrei durch gekommen  

wobei das jahr ist ja noch nicht rum.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> schlafen ist ja auch toll  nur doof wenn man nicht richtig liegen kann.
> 
> ich hatte dieses jahr eigentlich glück mir stürzen. bis auf irgendwelche abschürfungen und risse an den beinen und armen bin ich verletzungsfrei durch gekommen
> 
> wobei das jahr ist ja noch nicht rum.



mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand!  

Eigentlich hatte ich auch die meiste Zeit Glück. Wenn man es genau nimmt hatte ich bei meinem letzten Stürz sogar besonders viel Glück....  Ich war ja bisher immer gegen das Absenken der Sattelstütze bei steilen Abfahrten. Hat sich nun aber geändert! Werde mir einen Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze kaufen.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

hmm, so oft habe ich meine auch nicht unten. mit meinem aktuellen ist das gefühl auch ganz anders. mit meinem alten hardtail hatte ich eh ab einem gewissen gefälle das gefühl vorne über zu kippen.

wenn es richtig steil wird ist aber ein abgesenkter sattel klar von vorteil. kauf dir aber nicht die sündhaft teure syntace sattelstütze die extra mit toller haltbarkeit wirbt. man ist die ein reinfall, der dichtungsring ist ein nettes feature, aber schnellspanner selbst hat sich bei mir nach 3 tagen schon verbogen gehabt. habe nun einen der nen viertel kostet und besser hält.

das sieht man mal wieder das teuer nicht immer besser sein muss.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, so oft habe ich meine auch nicht unten. mit meinem aktuellen ist das gefühl auch ganz anders. mit meinem alten hardtail hatte ich eh ab einem gewissen gefälle das gefühl vorne über zu kippen.
> 
> wenn es richtig steil wird ist aber ein abgesenkter sattel klar von vorteil. kauf dir aber nicht die sündhaft teure syntace sattelstütze die extra mit toller haltbarkeit wirbt. man ist die ein reinfall, der dichtungsring ist ein nettes feature, aber schnellspanner selbst hat sich bei mir nach 3 tagen schon verbogen gehabt. habe nun einen der nen viertel kostet und besser hält.
> 
> das sieht man mal wieder das teuer nicht immer besser sein muss.



Danke für den Tipp! Werde mir als erstes den von Bontrager für dieses Rad anschauen. Habe so `nen Race-Fully mit Hardtail-Eigenschaften... Mittlerweile wären mir bessere Spaßeigenschaften wichtiger.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

ups nun verschreibe ich mich auch noch. sollte nicht sattelstütze sondern sattelklemme heißen ;-)

ok und sündhaft teuer ist vielleicht auch was anderes 

die meinte ich -> http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1252

ich bin von meinem "hollandrad" auch schwer begeistert. schön viel federweg, absenkbare gabel und halt ein gefühl das sich schlecht beschreiben lässt. einfach nur geil  

da macht es auch nix aus das ich nun 16,5 kg den berg hochtreten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ups nun verschreibe ich mich auch noch. sollte nicht sattelstütze sondern sattelklemme heißen ;-)
> 
> ok und sündhaft teuer ist vielleicht auch was anderes
> 
> ...



Hatte Dich schon verstanden.

16,5kg gehen ja noch. Welche Rahmenhöhe fährst Du denn?


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

bist ja auch schlauer fuchs  ups nicht das wisefux nu neidisch wird...

hmm, nu fragste was. ich glaub das sind 22 Zoll

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/geometrie.html?b=59#geometrie

und da den XL rahmen


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

ich gehe nun ins bett.

gute nacht gerd und einen wunderschönen guten morgen den anderen


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bist ja auch schlauer fuchs  ups nicht das wisefux nu neidisch wird...
> 
> hmm, nu fragste was. ich glaub das sind 22 Zoll
> 
> ...


22 Zoll ist ziemlich groß!


habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich gehe nun ins bett.
> 
> gute nacht gerd und einen wunderschönen guten morgen den anderen


Gute Nacht! (Bist wieder auf dem 12.)


----------



## Maggo (9. Dezember 2006)

> Werde mir einen Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze kaufen.



es geschehen zeichen und wunder.


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin


----------



## Maggo (9. Dezember 2006)

hallo caro.


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Oh, wie schön Maggo. 
Was für ein schöner Morgen.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Moje!

Muß Ebbes verpaßt ham: Sonne? 25°? Neue Biketuningteile? Bikeurlaubsbuchung? Toller Abend?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Gude morsche

@Gerd: Du Bikeladen -> Schnellverschluß für die Sattelstütze kaufen ->Du dann auch Pussi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... @Gerd: Du Bikeladen -> Schnellverschluß für die Sattelstütze kaufen ->Du dann auch Pussi!



Ja, gehe deswegen auch schon regelmäßig zum Psychiater! Hoffe damit irgendwann zurecht zu kommen...


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

moin moin...viel zuwenig geschlafen...


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> moin moin...viel zuwenig geschlafen...



ich auch...


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

na dann sind wir ja schon mal zwei


----------



## fUEL (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na dann sind wir ja schon mal zwei



ich bin schon widder müüd vom schaffe


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

müüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüd,


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

ich überlege grad ob ich nicht noch ein stündchen schlafen sollte...muss ja auch noch später schaffe :-(

komisches licht ist draußen...12 uhr und nicht richtig hell


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Schlafffred?


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

na hauptsache mal was anderes als winterpokal oder gerds unterwäsche^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na hauptsache mal was anderes als winterpokal oder gerds unterwäsche^^



Ich versteh eh nedd wie aaner unnerhose unner die bikehose anzieht, immer wenn ich des probiert hab braucht ich hinnerher Penadegreme und hat die uff de dour schon ausgezoche weils gescheuert hatte.

Dann lieber des scheene polster in den Weicheierassoshose und kaale Baa.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na hauptsache mal was anderes als winterpokal oder gerds unterwäsche^^



Wie seid ihr nochmal an meine Wäsche rangekommen?

      

EDIT: Ihr seid alle ziemlich einmalig in diesem geilen Fred!  Ich bin gerade ziemlich energiegeladen! Habe mich heute noch nicht viel bewegt, von daher wenig Schmerzen und einen hohen, jeden Tag steigenden Tatendrang.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje!
> 
> Muß Ebbes verpaßt ham: Sonne? 25°? Neue Biketuningteile? Bikeurlaubsbuchung? Toller Abend?


----------



## Maggo (9. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


>




unn genau des habb isch aach ned verstanne


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> unn genau des habb isch aach ned verstanne



versteh ich aach net!  sonst wär ich ja kaan Dummschw... - äh, Plauscher.


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje!
> 
> Muß Ebbes verpaßt ham: Sonne? 25°? Neue Biketuningteile? Bikeurlaubsbuchung? Toller Abend?


@RH unn Maggo

Des Fraue Männä ned verstehn unn umgekäht genauso, des habb isch ja innzwische kabiert abbä Männä verstehn aach kaa Männä. Des dud mer gefalle.  


habkeinnick schrieb:


> moin moin...viel zuwenig geschlafen...


Wem sachsde des......*gähn*


habkeinnick schrieb:


> na dann sind wir ja schon mal zwei


drei.....


fUEL schrieb:


> ich bin schon widder müüd vom schaffe


 
Du solldest langsamer mache, des dud der kaaner Dangke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> drei.....
> ...



da haste dich abbä verzählt: vor der habbe sich noch zwaa/draa geneld...


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

@crazy: willste der werglich a audo kaufe???


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @crazy: willste der werglich a audo kaufe???



Stimmt, Du hasd doch Dei Beig und ab un an gibbs ja noch ä Taxi Marke Rüsselsbach ...

Des is middlerweile von nem Pämpas-Bomber zu nem Bike-Bomber mudierd.....


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @crazy: willste der werglich a audo kaufe???



libber an esx7!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2006)

Warum nicht beides 
Erst mal mache ich den Führerschein fertig, heute Erste Hilfe, jetzt werden die Bürokraten alles in die länge ziehen. Montag nach der Arbeit die nächste Fahrstd. dann wieder zwei Tage Theorie.
Heut kam mein xc wieder (nach genau 2 wochen) und der Steuersatz wurde nicht gewechselt, dafür die Gabelkrone  Bin grad voll gut drauf.


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> da haste dich abbä verzählt: vor der habbe sich noch zwaa/draa *geneld*...


da haste dich abbä verschriwwe...


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Stimmt, Du hasd doch Dei Beig und ab un an gibbs ja noch ä Taxi Marke Rüsselsbach ...


Lass des. Autos mache faul unn sinn deuer. Auserdem wesde öfder krank weil der die frisch Luft fehle dud. 


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Des is middlerweile von nem Pämpas-Bomber zu nem Bike-Bomber mudierd.....


Jetzt komme die bessere Zeide.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> Des is middlerweile von nem Pämpas-Bomber zu nem Bike-Bomber mudierd.....


 


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... Bin grad voll gut drauf.


 


caroka schrieb:


> da haste dich abbä verschriwwe...
> ...


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Ei Gude Lugga


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Hat jemand Lust für mich Klappläden zu schleifen und neu zu lasieren?


Bähhhhhhhhhhhhh, mach schon fast ne Woche dran rum und kanns nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Ei gudde Corosche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Sag doch mal anner der sich auskennt ob des normal is das die Hunde so schnell wachse dun und ach garnet uffhöhren mitem wachse. Wobei des dadebei egal is ob ichs mit dem Rolladeschleifhund oder dem Bikehund zu dun hab!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Caro, hast de eigentlich die ganz literarisch Sammlung von gestern gelese?


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Caro, hast de eigentlich die ganz literarisch Sammlung von gestern gelese?



Als isch ferdisch war mid lese war isch zu müd zum posde. unn des obwohl kaa Fraa debei wa .......odder grad deswesche?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Als isch ferdisch war mid lese war isch zu müd zum posde. unn des obwohl kaa Fraa debei wa .......odder grad deswesche?



un Dir is nix uufgestosse?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Ei wieso sacht dann der Gerd gar nix? Der ist doch sonst net weit weg wenn Carosche da is!


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> un Dir is nix uufgestosse?



Ja doch, dass isch so vill lese mussd, um widder abtodäd zu sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Dann is ja alles gut, mir habbe schon Angst gehabt mir hätte uns im Ton vergriffe


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei wieso sacht dann der Gerd gar nix? Der ist doch sonst net weit weg wenn Carosche da is!



Naa, der iss gans nah bei mir, des iss der immer.


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann is ja alles gut, mir habbe schon Angst gehabt mir hätte uns im Ton vergriffe



Naa,naa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Naa, der iss gans nah bei mir, des iss der immer.





virtuel


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> virtuel



Dir kann mer nix vormache. Du kennst dei Leutscher.....


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Gude HkN, immer noch müd?


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

servus caro,

nein nun geht es wieder. musste erstmal wieder 2 seiten lesen...ihr schreibt mir einem tempo die seiten voll. unfassbar.


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus caro,
> 
> nein nun geht es wieder. musste erstmal wieder 2 seiten lesen...ihr schreibt mir einem tempo die seiten voll. unfassbar.



Ja ich bin mom auf der Tastatur schneller als auf dem Bike. 
Dabei schreibe ich so langsam.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann is ja alles gut, mir habbe schon Angst gehabt mir hätte uns im Ton vergriffe


Du un dei Hunde!


caroka schrieb:


> Naa, der iss gans nah bei mir, des iss der immer.


Is halt nur mim ummelde immer so uffwendich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

geh ma a rund schwimme! 

war schon aaner im kasino rojal?


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> war schon aaner im kasino rojal?



Der Craig iss schonn en ganze Kerl   abbä der Film da du isch kaa Handlung erkenne.  
Vonn de Fraue kansde träume. Ned vonn schlechde Eldern.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Der Craig iss schonn en ganze Kerl   abbä der Film da du isch kaa Handlung erkenne.
> Vonn de Fraue kansde träume. Ned vonn schlechde Eldern.



Schee, a jungs-film.   

Dange fer die info!


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

ich fand den bond nicht so schlecht. habe keinen highend film erwartet. ich fand ihn aber besser als die letzten 2 anderen.



caroka schrieb:


> Ja ich bin mom auf der Tastatur schneller als auf dem Bike.
> Dabei schreibe ich so langsam.



ich war noch nie schneller :evil:


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schee, a jungs-film.
> 
> Dange fer die info!



Versuch Dich dann abbä ned ann de Sdands.......die sinn a Nummer zu groß fer Disch.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> ich war noch nie schneller :evil:



genau so mögen ses!


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Versuch Dich dann abbä ned ann de Sdands.......die sinn a Nummer zu groß fer Disch.



ach quatsch, wo ich doch jez so geübt bin!!!        

Außerdem bin ich selber groß, voller tadedrang, energiegelade, guck mir aach nochema des friehreidvideo aa. denn klabt des schon!


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> genau so mögen ses!



man(n) tut was man kann


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich fand den bond nicht so schlecht. habe keinen highend film erwartet. ich fand ihn aber besser als die letzten 2 anderen.


Den Letzten habe ich gar nicht gesehen.





habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich war noch nie schneller :evil:



OK, dann lehne ich mich nochmal zurück.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach quatsch, wo ich doch jez so geübt bin!!!
> 
> Außerdem bin ich selber groß, voller tadedrang, energiegelade, guck mir aach nochema des friehreidvideo aa. denn klabt des schon!



hmm groß...wenn ich mal meinen vater zitieren dürfte -> junge du bist erstmal nur lang größe musst du noch beweisen...ach mein vater hatte schon mordssprüche drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> man(n) tut was man kann



foschba, manche männer verstehn mich doch!


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> OK, dann lehne ich mich nochmal zurück.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Den Letzten habe ich gar nicht gesehen.



na dann ab in die videotheke ;-)



caroka schrieb:


> OK, dann lehne ich mich nochmal zurück.



rischtisch


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm groß...wenn ich mal meinen vater zitieren dürfte -> junge du bist erstmal nur lang größe musst du noch beweisen...ach mein vater hatte schon mordssprüche drauf



ja un, stimmd doch alles!


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm groß...wenn ich mal meinen vater zitieren dürfte -> junge du bist erstmal nur lang größe musst du noch beweisen...ach mein vater hatte schon mordssprüche drauf



Das mussten wir alle hinter uns bringen.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

so ein mist, ich würde ja gerne noch weiter plauschen - aber ich muss unbedingt ein projekt fertig bekommen und trödel eh schon ne ganze weil mit rum.

asche auf mein haupt...bis später...jedenfalls kurz...zum lesen der nächsten 10 seiten...euch noch viel spass


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na dann ab in die videotheke ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> *rischtisch*



*Das ist Hessisch oder so. 
Du nicht. 
Ich gebe mir hier so eine Mühe.....*


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

En gude Vadder macht des so  

hkn: Dein Babba is mer symbatisch, richt em mal en Gruss aus!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich nicht, bin ja noch nie lang gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2006)

4 postst in der gleichen Minute


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich nicht, bin ja noch nie lang gewesen.



des kommt noch, wenns ko....

tschuldigung!


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> En gude Vadder macht des so
> 
> hkn: Dein Babba is mer symbatisch, richt em mal en Gruss aus!



Achso, so aaner bist Du. Son Sprüschklobber, Plauscher......


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 4 postst in der gleichen Minute



 unich bin net debei


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> des kommt noch, wenns ko....
> 
> tschuldigung!



Der C-R besitzt eben geistige Größe....


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

@Arachne
Du wollsd doch ins schwimmbad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Achso, so aaner bist Du. Son Sprüschklobber, Plauscher......



Des sin  doch kei Sprüch, des sinn Lebenserfahrungen die in Form von Hinweisen und Warnungen von Generation zu Generation weitergereicht werden. Du willst doch net ernsthaft behaupte das Du des ganze angesammelte wisse fer dich behälts, so egoistisch hab isch disch eischentlisch gar net eigeschätzt. Na ja, so is es lebe ebe.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> Du wollsd doch ins schwimmbad...



jaja, schick mich nur fort...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> Du wollsd doch ins schwimmbad...



doch net solang du noch da bist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2006)

Die Caro hats erkannt 
Schwimmbad wär auch mal was für mich...hab gehört das das recht entspannend ist und ich habs irgendwie doch noch ein bisschen im Rücken


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> jaja, schick mich nur fort...



och bleib doch noch a bische


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> doch net solang du noch da bist



doch, die is froh, wenn se mich a ma los is!


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> och bleib doch noch a bische



wahre Liebe...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> doch, die is froh, wenn se mich a ma los is!



Wenn des in dem Stadium schon passiert waast de ja was noch kommt!


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des sin  doch kei Sprüch, des sinn Lebenserfahrungen die in Form von Hinweisen und Warnungen von Generation zu Generation weitergereicht werden. Du willst doch net ernsthaft behaupte das Du des ganze angesammelte wisse fer dich behälts, so egoistisch hab isch disch eischentlisch gar net eigeschätzt. Na ja, so is es lebe ebe.





Arachne schrieb:


> jaja, schick mich nur fort...



Ei isch geh doch jetzt aach eikaafe......nachher dun mer uns widder schreiwwe....achnee heud habb isch was vor.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die Caro hats erkannt
> Schwimmbad wär auch mal was für mich...hab gehört das das recht entspannend ist und ich habs irgendwie doch noch ein bisschen im Rücken



in meins paßde abbä net noch mit enei! des teil ich mer nur mit ganz bestimmde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wahre Liebe...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei isch geh doch jetzt aach eikaafe......nachher dun mer uns widder schreiwwe....achnee heud habb isch was vor.



Ei du werst doch net ach noch an Vamp sei?


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn des in dem Stadium schon passiert waast de ja was noch kommt!



"stell der jez hier aafach a ma a paa kuhle sprüch vor!!!"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2006)

Der Canyon Service is ganz schön schlau, baut mir ne halbe neue Gabel ein damit ich zufrieden bin und mir das esx vermutlich doch hol. Woher wussten die das ich darauf auch stark achte


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Gerd kannst schwimme gehn....


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> in meins paßde abbä net noch mit enei! des teil ich mer nur mit ganz bestimmde...



Ach des hasde gemeint. Isch wolld schonn frache, ob de aach immer ins Kurbad geje dusd.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei du werst doch net ach noch an Vamp sei?



du da könnt ich der so aa/zwaa/543 Sache erzähle!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der Canyon Service is ganz schön schlau, baut mir ne halbe neue Gabel ein damit ich zufrieden bin und mir das esx vermutlich doch hol. Woher wussten die das ich darauf auch stark achte



Die kenne dich!


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd kannst schwimme gehn....



dange, mach ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei du werst doch net ach noch an Vamp sei?


Wenn De wüsd was isch alles binn..... 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd kannst schwimme gehn....



Fraue sinn hald unbereschenbar. 

Tschöööö


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> dange, mach ich



halt dich überm Wasser, des macht mehr Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Fraue sinn hald unbereschenbar.
> 
> Tschöööö



öscht? find isch aachentlich net!


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> halt dich überm Wasser, des macht mehr Spaß!



da kann selbst ich net so laacht unnergehe!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn De wüsd was isch alles binn.....
> 
> 
> Fraue sinn hald unbereschenbar.
> ...



Ja dann wünsch ich der Unberechenbaren auch mal viel Spaß beim Geld ausgebe!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2006)

uwe: das glaub ich auch, aber was solls. Meine Mutter hab ich einfach davon überzeugt das das nur sinnvoll ist weil ich durch das + an Federweg nicht so geschüttelt werde, wegen den Gelenken und so, sie ist dafür  weigert sich aber strickt was dazu zu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Wenns doch nur wüste wie durchschaubar se eischentlich sind, da wär die Welt schon emal e ganz Stück weiter!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2006)

Viel Spass Gerd


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

mist schon wieder hier 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> En gude Vadder macht des so
> 
> hkn: Dein Babba is mer symbatisch, richt em mal en Gruss aus!



wenn ich ihn mal wieder sehe...aber solche sprüche waren ein grund warum ich keinen kontkat mehr habe


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mist schon wieder hier
> 
> 
> 
> wenn ich ihn mal wieder sehe...aber solche sprüche waren ein grund warum ich keinen kontkat mehr habe



Bist Du Vater?


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> *Das ist Hessisch oder so.
> Du nicht.
> Ich gebe mir hier so eine Mühe.....*



doppelposting vielleicht...wobei bis ich fertig bin hat eh schon wieder einer gepostet.

ich bin kein hesse? seit wann? nur weil ich kein hessisch schreiben/lesen möchte?


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bist Du Vater?



nee, ist nix für mich. viel zuviel flauseln im kopf und keinen draht zu kindern


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> doppelposting vielleicht...wobei bis ich fertig bin hat eh schon wieder einer gepostet.
> 
> ich bin kein hesse? seit wann? nur weil ich kein hessisch schreiben/lesen möchte?



Du hattest hessich geschrieben!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2006)

Frauen durchschaubar? Naja....nur wenige und davon kenne ich nur sehr wenige  aber das wird sich wohl noch ändern bis ich mal in euer Alter komme *duck und weg*


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

ok, dann muss ich die 3 zeilen mit pausen und betonung lesen ;-) dann wird es vielleicht klarer.

"DU nicht auch noch" wäre klarer gewesen^^

so nun aber wirklich an die arbeit die codezeilen warten...schon wieder 5 stunden verschenkt...man könnte meinen das der montag noch ewig weit entfernt wäre


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee, ist nix für mich. viel zuviel flauseln im kopf und keinen draht zu kindern




Damit hast Du dich als inkompetent geoutet.


Aber Du hast natürlich recht, solche Sprüche zum falschen Zeitpunkt oder im falschen Tonfall gesagt, können fatale Folgen haben. Es gehöhrt entsprechendes Fingerspitzengefühl dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Frauen durchschaubar? Naja....nur wenige und davon kenne ich nur sehr wenige  aber das wird sich wohl noch ändern bis ich mal in euer Alter komme *duck und weg*



Du wirst uns nie einholen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2006)

Nicht im alt werden, den Rest den ich hier jetzt noch hintippen könnte lasse ich weils fies wäre


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

gut gemacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2006)

ich geh ma einkaufen...der Mama die Wasserkisten ins Auto hiefen - für meinen Rücken.


----------



## fUEL (9. Dezember 2006)

IHr seid ja volkomme err allzusamme.
Wenn des so weidergeht muss ich ja am Fluchhafen noch en Esbresso dringe, damiot ich langgenuch wach bleiwe kann um meue awwend alle posts zu lesen

Übrigens manche 'Fraue sind so dünn das mer se gar ned durchschaue muß, weil mer aach dra vorbeigugge könnd.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> IHr seid ja volkomme err allzusamme.
> Wenn des so weidergeht muss ich ja am Fluchhafen noch en Esbresso dringe, damiot ich langgenuch wach bleiwe kann um meue awwend alle posts zu lesen
> 
> Übrigens manche 'Fraue sind so dünn das mer se gar ned durchschaue muß, weil mer aach dra vorbeigugge könnd.



Viel Spaß in München!


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Viel Spass Gerd


   


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich geh ma einkaufen...der Mama die Wasserkisten ins Auto hiefen - für meinen Rücken.


na dann maul doch mal in die Richtung, dass Du Deinen Rücken zum Kisten tragen mit einem adäquaten Rad schonen mußt!


----------



## Maggo (9. Dezember 2006)

> Bike: Nicolausi Helius CC und FR Trek topfuel 110 Trek Madone SSL Moots Psychlo Titan Crosser in Kürze......



habter des geleese??? des letzte macht mich kombledd feddisch.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> habter des geleese??? des letzte macht mich kombledd feddisch.



...
(ohne Worte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Dezember 2006)

@ Arachne
War ne geile Tour, Gerd 
Und vorher und nachher sehr lustig 
Du hast gefehlt 
Nicole sagt: Provence ist biketechnisch VIEL  anspruchsvoller
als die Toskana


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> War ne geile Tour, Gerd
> Und vorher und nachher sehr lustig
> Du hast gefehlt
> ...



Hi Peter,

schön, dass ihr Spaß und eine schöne Tour hattet!  Irgendwann werde ich vielleicht auch mal wieder Rad fahren können...

Ihr werdet in der Provence bestimmt auch viel Spaß untereinander und auf den Trails haben! Ich beneide Dich jedenfalls jetzt schon!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2006)

Gerd: die "Erlaubnis" (leg ich Wert drauf, auch wenns mein Geld ist) hab ich ja schon lange, irgendwie hat sie für meinen Geschmack viel zu schnell zugestimmt, war irgendwie gar nicht so richtig dagegen  nur das es da auch nur irgendwas dazu gibt, das kann ich mir halt abschminken, ganz zahlt sie eh nicht (verständlich), und sie will nicht sagen müssen "zu Weihnachten gabs was zum Rad", da will sie lieber ne Radbrille mit optischem Einsatz, bzw nen größeren Rucksack spendieren


----------



## fUEL (9. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> habter des geleese??? des letzte macht mich kombledd feddisch.



Maggo wassn los wieso fertisch iss noch im Uffbau mit Scheibebremse!!!!!!!!
2/3 selbst zahlen 1/3 von meiner Fraa zum Gebordsdach, aus deren Sicht somit widder a ma a low budschedbeik
-------------so wie mei Nicolais da kennt se de Preis aach ned


----------



## fUEL (9. Dezember 2006)

und ich sach tschüss bis Mondach weil ich mei Lebbtopp ned im Audo lasse am Fluchhafe


----------



## Maggo (9. Dezember 2006)

> low budschedbeik



iss klar, der crosser von boc24 iss lowbudget. aber wie sagt man so schön: spass kost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (9. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> und ich sach tschüss bis Mondach weil ich mei Lebbtopp ned im Audo lasse am Fluchhafe



hau rein, bis die tage.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2006)

Machs gut Frank, bis Montag.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Damit hast Du dich als inkompetent geoutet.



aus was bezogen? auf kinder? na ich denke die einen wollen/mögen kinder, die anderen mögen halt was anderes.

ich mag z.b. mich ;-)


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> und ich sach tschüss bis Mondach weil ich mei Lebbtopp ned im Audo lasse am Fluchhafe



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: die "Erlaubnis" (leg ich Wert drauf, auch wenns mein Geld ist) hab ich ja schon lange, irgendwie hat sie für meinen Geschmack viel zu schnell zugestimmt, war irgendwie gar nicht so richtig dagegen  nur das es da auch nur irgendwas dazu gibt, das kann ich mir halt abschminken, ganz zahlt sie eh nicht (verständlich), und sie will nicht sagen müssen "zu Weihnachten gabs was zum Rad", da will sie lieber ne Radbrille mit optischem Einsatz, bzw nen größeren Rucksack spendieren



So`n Mist, hast gar nicht drum kämpfen müssen!  Willst es überhaupt noch? Bist halt doch ein Mann. Wir brauchen ein "NEIN", müssen erorbern was wir möchten! Ansonsten klappt das mit unserem Testosteron nicht...


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Dezember 2006)

*rofl* gerd...da ist schon was wahres dran. was man einfach haben kann ist langweilig


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *rofl* gerd...da ist schon was wahres dran. was man einfach haben kann ist langweilig



ja, aber...  

ich hätte jetzt gerne sofort und ganz einfach die Fähigkeit wieder bergauf ordentlich Gas zu geben!!!


----------



## Marsmann (9. Dezember 2006)

moin leute... guten tag eure majestät


----------



## Marsmann (9. Dezember 2006)

wo seid ihr den alle?


----------



## Marsmann (9. Dezember 2006)

wo seinens denn alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wo seinens denn alle



hier und da und manchmal auch woanders. Aber eigentlich immer genau hier!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> schön, dass ihr Spaß und eine schöne Tour hattet!  Irgendwann werde ich vielleicht auch mal wieder Rad fahren können...
> 
> Ihr werdet in der Provence bestimmt auch viel Spaß untereinander und auf den Trails haben! Ich beneide Dich jedenfalls jetzt schon!



Du fährst bald wieder wie ein junger Gott  
(Schau mich an   )
O.K.Toskana mach ich auch ( wennich genug verdient habe und nichts in der
HS ist)


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Du fährst bald wieder wie ein junger Gott
> (Schau mich an   )
> O.K.Toskana mach ich auch ( wennich genug verdient habe und nichts in der
> HS ist)



ne, ne, ne, *DU* bist verrückter als ich!!!


----------



## Marsmann (9. Dezember 2006)

uhu endlich mal wieder4 wer da!!!


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> uhu endlich mal wieder4 wer da!!!



wo, wo denn, wo laufen sie denn???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2006)

bin auch da


----------



## Marsmann (9. Dezember 2006)

weiß net abr irgendwie war hier verdammt wenig los...


----------



## arkonis (9. Dezember 2006)

sag mal kurz hallo!  
so'n Mist komme kaum noch zum Sport


----------



## arkonis (9. Dezember 2006)

das letzte mal sind wir bei Seite 200 und Post 5000 geblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (9. Dezember 2006)

ich auch....


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> sag mal kurz hallo!
> so'n Mist komme kaum noch zum Sport



häh, wieso? keine personal trainerin mehr???


----------



## Marsmann (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> häh, wieso? keine personal trainerin mehr???



no time?!


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> no time?!



Blödsinn, des is der Köter!!!


----------



## Marsmann (9. Dezember 2006)

hö?


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> hö?



ei, der innere Schweinehund, um den es hier dauernd geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (9. Dezember 2006)

no, hab nur einen Kater + Katze nehmen aber keine Zeit in Anspruch 
Die Arbeit nimmt schon einiges weg, Weihnachtsfeten usw, hab echt keinen Bock mehr. Dazu noch die Überfütterung durch diverse Sekräterinen und überliebe Kollegen ist auch nicht das richtige für meinen Astralkörper.


----------



## arkonis (9. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ei, der innere Schweinehund, um den es hier dauernd geht!



der hier:


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> der hier:



der is es, der is er, ich erkenn ihn widder, des is der Hund der sich hier die ganze Zeit rumtreibt. Schnell, schnell schieß en einer Tod!


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2006)

> wo seid ihr den alle?



frag ich mich auch grade. da komm ich jetzt von ner ziemlich schrägen vernisage hierher um noch schrägere leute zu erleben und keiner ist da. ich trink jetzt noch    mein bier aus und dann gehts ins bett. morgen früh hab ich ne fette erkältung.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> das letzte mal sind wir bei Seite 200 und Post 5000 geblieben



du vielleicht, war doch erst gestern. du musst eindeutig mehr zeit im besten fred der welt verbringe.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2006)

gude nacht allerseits. man liest sich morgen.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Gute Nacht Maggo


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2006)

jo, Nacht Maggo


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Dezember 2006)

Gude Nachd zusamme (mir hadde heud abend Esse gemacht für annere Freunde und weche de Vorbereidung heud nachmittach had isch ka Zaid för ins Forum zu gugge.) 

Wollemer eischendlisch a nochemmol baike als nur drummerum zu redde ?

Isch würd gern moje nachmiddach (so ab 13:30 bis 14:00) losdüse. Logaischon (übersetzung aus dem Extremhessischen: Lakation/Gebiet) irgendwas zw. Fluchhafe un gr.Feldi; is mir fasd egal.

Bis morsche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2006)

dann mal Nacht alle miteinander.
Carsten: je nach Wetter und Startpunkt wäre ich gern dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aus was bezogen? auf kinder? na ich denke die einen wollen/mögen kinder, die anderen mögen halt was anderes.
> 
> ich mag z.b. mich ;-)


 Oh, ein Egoist!


fUEL schrieb:


> und ich sach tschüss bis Mondach weil ich mei Lebbtopp ned im Audo lasse am Fluchhafe


Tschüß Frank, komm widder gud haam. 


habkeinnick schrieb:


> *rofl* gerd...da ist schon was wahres dran. was man einfach haben kann ist langweilig


Der grischt misch ned, der grischt misch ned......


Marsmann schrieb:


> moin leute... guten tag eure majestät


Du verwöhnst den. 


Marsmann schrieb:


> wo seid ihr den alle?


Isch war lecker essen.   


arkonis schrieb:


> ......Dazu noch die Überfütterung durch diverse Sekräterinen und überliebe Kollegen ist auch nicht das richtige für meinen Astralkörper.


Das sind Deine Augen.  



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gude Nachd zusamme (mir hadde heud abend Esse gemacht für annere Freunde und weche de Vorbereidung heud nachmittach had isch ka Zaid för ins Forum zu gugge.)
> 
> Wollemer eischendlisch a nochemmol baike als nur drummerum zu redde ?
> 
> ...


Vllt. kann isch mer was an Zeit abzwagge dun. Lust hädd isch schonn.   


Nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Oh, ein Egoist!



manchmal...



caroka schrieb:


> Isch war lecker essen.
> Das sind Deine Augen.



ich auch...lecker schnitzel und ein rieseneis danach.

das arbeiten hat doch länger gedauert als gedacht.

also sag ich jetzt mal brav -> Gute Nacht bzw. Guten Morgen


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gude Nachd zusamme (mir hadde heud abend Esse gemacht für annere Freunde und weche de Vorbereidung heud nachmittach had isch ka Zaid för ins Forum zu gugge.)
> 
> Wollemer eischendlisch a nochemmol baike als nur drummerum zu redde ?
> 
> ...


Kann net, mein großer hat Geburtstag


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2006)

bei mir wirds auch nix, ich hock hier und sauf husten und bronchialtee. ich bin total platt.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin, 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kann net, mein großer hat Geburtstag



Lusdisch, mei Groß moje.




			
				Maggo schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir wirds auch nix, ich hock hier und sauf husten und bronchialtee. ich bin total platt.


Gud Besserung 

@Carsten

Wenn isch heut fahr, dann spondan.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir wirds auch nix, ich hock hier und sauf husten und bronchialtee. ich bin total platt.



Bei mir leeft die Nase ach schon widder erum... 




caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> 
> Lusdisch, mei Groß moje.


Meiner is 8 geworn und wie alt werd Dei?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2006)

Moin dann auch aus meiner Richtung.
Also hier ist klasse Wetter


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Meiner is 8 geworn und wie alt werd Dei?



Die werd älder.


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Dezember 2006)

Morsche beisamme,

da ich die letzten 2 Wochen nur 1 x biken konnte (letzten Sonndach, wo isch am Bersch im Prinzip agegaggd bin), wold isch misch zu Anfang ned gleisch widder en Bersch nuf quäle. 
Dann liebber erstemol ä längere Runde um de Fluchhafe. Isch mach mol en LMB für heud nachmiddach 13:30 ab Grifteler Bhf., wärn dann knabb 3 Netto-Stunne un so 45-55 km, was je nach Zusammesetzung der Druppe ggf. noch verlängerd wern könnd (d.h. wenn aaner oder aane auf jeden Fall um x-Uhr daham sein muß, dann fahrn mer ach so, daß mer widder püngdlisch zurück sind. Wer Bog had, kann ja nochemol auf'n Staufen). Schaun mer mol.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (10. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin dann auch aus meiner Richtung.
> Also hier ist klasse Wetter



klasse Wetter stimmt  , ich hoffe das heute zeit bleibt...


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Dezember 2006)

Achso, un Ihr mid dere Schnubbe do gude Besserung (und Lucafabian viel Spass bei de Löwenbändischung)


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Der grischt misch ned, der grischt misch ned......
> ...


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kann net, mein großer hat Geburtstag


Dein größer Köder?!


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei mir leeft die Nase ach schon widder erum...


Des is dei Köder, der dir uff die Nas sabbert!!!


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin dann auch aus meiner Richtung.
> Also hier ist klasse Wetter


 


arkonis schrieb:


> klasse Wetter stimmt  , ich hoffe das heute zeit bleibt...


  


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche beisamme,
> 
> da ich die letzten 2 Wochen nur 1 x biken konnte (letzten Sonndach, wo isch am Bersch im Prinzip agegaggd bin), wold isch misch zu Anfang ned gleisch widder en Bersch nuf quäle.
> Dann liebber erstemol ä längere Runde um de Fluchhafe. Isch mach mol en LMB für heud nachmiddach 13:30 ab Grifteler Bhf., wärn dann knabb 3 Netto-Stunne un so 45-55 km, was je nach Zusammesetzung der Druppe ggf. noch verlängerd wern könnd (d.h. wenn aaner oder aane auf jeden Fall um x-Uhr daham sein muß, dann fahrn mer ach so, daß mer widder püngdlisch zurück sind. Wer Bog had, kann ja nochemol auf'n Staufen). Schaun mer mol.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Kaum bin ich da, sind alle anderen weg! 

He, meine Rücken/Bein-Probleme sind nicht ansteckend!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2006)

Hey Carsten, das hört sich gut an.
Werd mal sehn ob ichs irgendwie einrichten kann (bin auch das letze mal gefahren als du dabei warst)


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> .... Des is dei Köder, der dir uff die Nas sabbert!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kaum bin ich da, sind alle anderen weg!
> He, meine Rücken/Bein-Probleme sind nicht ansteckend!!!



Ned jammern, mer sinn ja virduel bei Dir. Willsde mid ? Soll isch Dir en Krangewagen beim Roden Kreuz orgsanisiere, der Disch nach Griftel an de Bhf. bringt ?  
Kansde mid odder noch ned so ?


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ned jammern, mer sinn ja virduel bei Dir. Willsde mid ? Soll isch Dir en Krangewagen beim Roden Kreuz orgsanisiere, der Disch nach Griftel an de Bhf. bringt ?
> Kansde mid odder noch ned so ?



Nach annerthalb stunne GA1 (schneller geht no net) bin ich total geplättet... Als ich Do in WI gefahn bin, hätt ich aachentlich nemmer audo fahn derffe.  Geht also no net. Villaacht fahr ich hier fer a Stündche.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2006)

Gerd: dann schon dich doch lieber mal radikal als immer mal ein stündchen zu fahrn um danach dann wieder 2 Tage total im Ar*** zu sein. Was bringt dir das. Mach lieber ne Woche komplette Ruhe und sei danach dann wieder fit. Immer diese unvernunft


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: ..... Immer diese unvernunft



Du sprichsd, als könnds de glad sein Vadder sein ....

@Gerd: Vielleischd solldesde wärglisch mol ein Schongang eilesche ...


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: dann schon dich doch lieber mal radikal als immer mal ein stündchen zu fahrn um danach dann wieder 2 Tage total im Ar*** zu sein. Was bringt dir das. Mach lieber ne Woche komplette Ruhe und sei danach dann wieder fit. Immer diese unvernunft



Du hast Recht, unvernünftig wäre zu viel zu fahren! Im Urlaub bin ich nach meinem Purzelbaum eindeutig zu viel gefahren. Genauso unvernünftig wäre jetzt aber gar nicht zu fahren! Es ist sogar sehr wichtig die Muskeln und Knochen sanft zu bewegen. Mit ein bis anderthalb Stunden flaches GA1 unterstütze ich den Heilungsprozeß.  

EDIT: Du brauchst ein paar Beispiele meiner Vernunft: Bin gestern nicht mit gc gefahren; werde heute nicht um den Flughafen fahren; war gestern nicht im Kino (Laufen ist viel schlimmer, als Rad fahren);...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit ein bis anderthalb Stunden flaches GA1 unterstütze ich den Heilungsprozeß.



das sagt wer? DR. GERD?


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Moin Moin



biste jez feddich programmiern? in was fer a sprach codiersten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das sagt wer? DR. GERD?



Prof. Dr. Dr. Dr. Gerd!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Prof. Dr. Dr. Dr. Gerd!



...der, mit den (ehemals, als das Gewächshaus noch stand) selbstangebauten Wunderheilpflanzen


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> @Gerd: Vielleischd solldesde wärglisch mol ein Schongang eilesche ...



De Gangschaldung is schon am Schonanschlag. De Modor geht langsam kabutt!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...der, mit den (ehemals, als das Gewächshaus noch stand) selbstangebauten Wunderheilpflanzen



Peotls hat er da angebaut, die heile zwar net wirke aber irschedwie wie a wunner


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2006)

Un wer weis was da noch alles rumgestanne hat....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2006)

Total die Zeit vergessen 
13:30 ohje ohje...in 10mins am Bahnhof  und ich hab immernoch den Schlafanzug an 
Also doch nur alleine auf den Feldi&Atzel? Mal schaun ob die Gabel mit der neuen Krone besser geht  und testen obs auch unter starker Belastung (Stoppies schon getestet) nicht mehr knackt 

Ps: Uwe: ich musste für die Erneuerung der Gabel nix zahlen


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Un wer weis was da noch alles rumgestanne hat....



ab un an ma was seeeehr anregendes!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2006)

a sexy Fraa  ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Dezember 2006)

Isch bin danne emal offline und geh onbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> biste jez feddich programmiern? in was fer a sprach codiersten?



naja wirklich codieren ist es im sinne von informatikern nicht. muss in php ein administrationstool bauen und so richtig geht es mir zur zeit nicht von der hand - also noch nicht fertig


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Prof. Dr. Dr. Dr. Gerd!



na dann muss es ja stimmen


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2006)

Anreschend um uff annern, ganz annern, Gedanke zu komme. Da bist de dann der Adler und fliescht dorsch die Gegend!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Anreschend um uff annern, ganz annern, Gedanke zu komme. Da bist de dann der Adler und fliescht dorsch die Gegend!



Da werst de sozusache neu programmiert


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

so um 2 gehts mal hoch auf den feldi. mal gucken was heute so geht. der fitnessgott bin ja heute nicht und mein bike ist so schön sauber.

mist muss ich es für dienstagabend wieder reinigen ;-)


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> a sexy Fraa  ?


 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Anreschend um uff annern, ganz annern, Gedanke zu komme. Da bist de dann der Adler und fliescht dorsch die Gegend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so um 2 gehts mal hoch auf den feldi. mal gucken was heute so geht. der fitnessgott bin ja heute nicht und mein bike ist so schön sauber.
> 
> mist muss ich es für dienstagabend wieder reinigen ;-)



un ich hock Dienstag in Berlin


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> un ich hock Dienstag in Berlin



na du kennst dich aber bestimmt auch mit deinem fahrwerk aus   und ich muss ja noch soooooooooooooooo viel lernen


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na du kennst dich aber bestimmt auch mit deinem fahrwerk aus   und ich muss ja noch soooooooooooooooo viel lernen



ach deswegen!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na du kennst dich aber bestimmt auch mit deinem fahrwerk aus   und ich muss ja noch soooooooooooooooo viel lernen



Ich hab lediglich erfolgreich an dem autoditaktischen Crashkurs "Woran erkenn ich nen kaputenes Fahrwerk" teilgenommen. Das Abstimmen der Federung am Dienstag ist der Fortgeschrittenen Kurs.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab lediglich erfolgreich an dem autoditaktischen Crashkurs "Woran erkenn ich nen kaputenes Fahrwerk" teilgenommen. Das Abstimmen der Federung am Dienstag ist der Fortgeschrittenen Kurs.



ich musste auch schon nach 5 wochen lernen wie ein kaputter dämpfer aussieht...DU bist NICHT allein


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Keiner da, oder was?
Nur Egoisten hier.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Keiner da, oder was?
> Nur Egoisten hier.



Ich bin wieder da!   

Die gut anderthalb Stunden GA1 gingen heute besser, als noch Mitte der Woche.  Klar, immer noch GA1, aber immerhin spüre ich auch beim Rad fahren eine Besserung.  

Wenn de Carste immer noch fährt, gibt des oddentlich Pungde!  Bidder nödich, wo de Lugga un de Maggo von ihrene Hunde uffgefresse wurde...


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Von mir gibbs z. Zt. aach kaa Pungde. Grie isch ned gebagge.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Von mir gibbs z. Zt. aach kaa Pungde. Grie isch ned gebagge.



ich kann ja ma fer dich a käskuche bagge, denn haste zeid zum fahn!


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

ei crazy, wie gehts mit de gabbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Keiner da, oder was?
> Nur Egoisten hier.



NaNa  
Ich bin auch wieder da  
( Habe mal aufgeräumt )


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich kann ja ma fer dich a käskuche bagge, denn haste zeid zum fahn!



Wieso habb isch dann Zeid. Den muss isch doch aach esse.*legger*Was hälsde dann vonn Diensdaach.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> NaNa
> Ich bin auch wieder da
> ( Habe mal aufgeräumt )



OK, sowas muss auch mal sein.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ...
> ( Habe mal aufgeräumt )



Ooh! Wenn Du da gerade Übung hast: Wie wäre es mit einem Kk, nachdem Du auch bei mir...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich kann ja ma fer dich a käskuche bagge, denn haste zeid zum fahn!



??? 
Und ich???


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

RH überleg Dir des gud mim uffräume


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wieso habb isch dann Zeid. Den muss isch doch aach esse.*legger*Was hälsde dann vonn Diensdaach.



red do net übber längst abgemachde Sache! Ich hab des do gar net vergesse.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ???
> Und ich???



Willsde mir aach enn Käsekuche bagge.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> red do net übber längst abgemachde Sache! Ich hab des do gar net vergesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ooh! Wenn Du da gerade Übung hast: Wie wäre es mit einem Kk, nachdem Du auch bei mir...



Lach nicht, ich komme und zeigs Dirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> RH überleg Dir des gud mim uffräume



wenn de aach kämst, käm er bestimmt!


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Lach nicht, ich komme und zeigs Dirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Ja, ja, solche Vorschläge, die dann immer auch mit dem Mitbringen von Abfallcontainern verbunden waren, habe ich schon öfter bekommen...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Bis später, muß den Jungs was zu Essen machen


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn de aach kämst, käm er bestimmt!



Immer diese zweideudischkeit.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Willsde mir aach enn Käsekuche bagge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Immer diese zweideudischkeit.



Die siehst immer nur Du un de Lugga...


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bis später, muß den Jungs was zu Essen machen



bin schon unnerwegs............


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Willsde mir aach enn Käsekuche bagge.



@hersch: wenn des do annerst gemaant war, ich kann aach öfder e ma bagge!


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die siehst immer nur Du un de Lugga...



Ach des war gaa ned so gemeint  abbä zum Schaffe kimmd der dann doch eh ned, des wädd doch dann widder plauschig.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin schon unnerwegs............



 ....du bist ned gemaaaaant.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ach des war gaa ned so gemeint  abbä zum Schaffe kimmd der dann doch eh ned, des wädd doch dann widder plauschig.



au net schlecht!    un außerdem, glaabste werklich, ich könnt en annerne mei zeuch sortiern lasse?!


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> au net schlecht!    un außerdem, glaabste werklich, ich könnt en annerne mei zeuch sortiern lasse?!



Isch saach nix...


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ....du bist ned gemaaaaant.



 wiiiieeesoooooo?????  Ich bin aach aaner!!!


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch saach nix...



dei glück!!!


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wiiiieeesoooooo?????  Ich bin aach aaner!!!



Gerd Du bist en ganze Kerl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Gerd Du bist en ganze Kerl...



hmmmmm, lass mich erstema übberleeche, ob des grad gut, odder net so gut fer mich is.....

ich könnt dich jez ja fraache, ob de ganze kerle magst. abbä des waas ich ja eichentlich.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hmmmmm, lass mich erstema übberleeche, ob des grad gut, odder net so gut fer mich is.....
> 
> ich könnt dich jez ja fraache, ob de ganze kerle magst. abbä des waas ich ja eichentlich.



Da iss mer ma freundlich unn geht uff en zu,  da werd er glei missdrauisch.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da iss mer ma freundlich unn geht uff en zu,  da werd er glei missdrauisch.



ne, neeeeeee! Werklich net!! ich würd do niiiiieemals missdrauisch wern, wenn de e ma uff mich zu gingst.  

bin manchma nur uffmerksam...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin überwältigt 
In so kurzer Zeit soviel Stoff 
Kann so schnell nicht beant  worten


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich bin überwältigt
> In so kurzer Zeit soviel Stoff
> Kann so schnell nicht beant  worten



gefährlich, wenn ich onlein bin un aaner mit mer schwätzt!


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

@Carste:   bist ja noch  a vertel stund länger gefahn!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Willsde mir aach enn Käsekuche bagge.



Zu jeder Tages-und Nachzeit


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Zu jeder Tages-und Nachzeit



ich glaab, mer müsse uns e ma duelliere!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn de aach kämst, käm er bestimmt!



Ich wollt schon alleine kommen 
Auf der anderen Seite..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich wollt schon alleine kommen
> Auf der anderen Seite..................



alaa!


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Zu jeder Tages-und Nachzeit





Arachne schrieb:


> ich glaab, mer müsse uns e ma duelliere!!!





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich wollt schon alleine kommen
> Auf der anderen Seite..................



Machd ema langsam isch heb sonst ab. .

BIn jez ersd ma weg.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Machd ema langsam isch heb sonst ab. .
> 
> BIn jez ersd ma weg.



 mer habbes gschafft!  mer habbes gschafft!  

   

ihr mal ihren rang bei uns zu verdeutlichen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hersch: wenn des do annerst gemaant war, ich kann aach öfder e ma bagge!



Mußte mir erklären


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ....du bist ned gemaaaaant.



Sei ma loggee


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mußte mir erklären



Wenn Du mit Deiner Beschwerde (Und ich?) nicht gemeint hast, dass Du caroka auch einen Käsekuchen backen möchtest, sondern meintest, wann Du Deinen von mir gebacken bekommst, dann wäre ich bereit mehrere zu backen!   Klarer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hmmmmm, lass mich erstema übberleeche, ob des grad gut, odder net so gut fer mich is.....
> 
> ich könnt dich jez ja fraache, ob de ganze kerle magst. abbä des waas ich ja eichentlich.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Sei ma loggee



du hättst mer bestimmt ebbes abgebbe, odder?


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Carste:   bist ja noch  a vertel stund länger gefahn!


Jaaaaa 3:18 un 63km; des war so schee nach ner Woche Abstinenz, da bin isch gleisch bei Mörfelle noch weider südlisch und dann nach Weste Rischdung Mönchbruch gefahre. Ich war zwar allaans  aber des Tembo dorfd isch bestimme .

Weche Dienstach kann isch ja laider ned mit, da mer grad do von de Färma die Weihnachtsfeier mache. Vielleischd seid Ihr ja ach am 16.01. debei und wenns da nochemol Käskuche oder z.B. ä leggere droggene Zidronekuche gebbe däd ....



@C-R: Schad, isch had Dei Posding um Zwöfuhrferzisch gar ned mehr geseje beim Agdualisiern, da dadebei mein Bildschärm immer zum ledzte Posding springe dud...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da iss mer ma freundlich unn geht uff en zu,  da werd er glei missdrauisch.



Tu´s nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> gefährlich, wenn ich onlein bin un aaner mit mer schwätzt!


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

moin leutes, guten tg euere majestät(wenn ihr da seid)


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Tu´s nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Maanste caroka mit uff mich zugeje???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich glaab, mer müsse uns e ma duelliere!!!



Bergzeitfahren


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> moin leutes, guten tg euere majestät(wenn ihr da seid)



moin alder!


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bergzeitfahren



des hab ich ja befürcht, wollt dich mit vorzeitigem ausschluss abbä net noch druff stosse...  also gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Machd ema langsam isch heb sonst ab. .
> 
> Genieße es


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

wodrum kloppt ihr euch


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

ihr mal ihren rang bei uns zu verdeutlichen[/QUOTE]

Sie hats wirklich verdient


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wodrum kloppt ihr euch


Worum globbe sich wohl Männer said zärka 30.000 Joahr'n ???


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wodrum kloppt ihr euch



um des aanzische, worum es sich lohnt!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit Deiner Beschwerde (Und ich?) nicht gemeint hast, dass Du caroka auch einen Käsekuchen backen möchtest, sondern meintest, wann Du Deinen von mir gebacken bekommst, dann wäre ich bereit mehrere zu backen!   Klarer?



Klar! Hatte ich so gemeint 
Auf der anderen Seite.....


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Worum globbe sich wohl Männer said zärka 30.000 Joahr'n ???



gibts männä erst seid 30.000 Jahn???


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Worum globbe sich wohl Männer said zärka 30.000 Joahr'n ???



um weiber oder die weltherschafft?


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> um weiber oder die weltherschafft?



wo isn da de unnerschied??  

naja, ok, die weltherrschafft is eifacher zu bekomme!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> du hättst mer bestimmt ebbes abgebbe, odder?



Obstteller ?!


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

joa könnte sein


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Obstteller ?!



naja, geht aach. Aach Ananas?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Maanste caroka mit uff mich zugeje???


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> joa könnte sein


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


>



forchba, der hat mich verstanne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> des hab ich ja befürcht, wollt dich mit vorzeitigem ausschluss abbä net noch druff stosse...  also gut!



Wann und wo Du willst


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Worum globbe sich wohl Männer said zärka 30.000 Joahr'n ???



Carsten, Du bist einfach Spitze


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> um des aanzische, worum es sich lohnt!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wo isn da de unnerschied??
> 
> naja, ok, die weltherrschafft is eifacher zu bekomme!!


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

was ist aanzische ?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> naja, geht aach. Aach Ananas?



Heute nicht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> forchba, der hat mich verstanne...


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> was ist aanzische ?



einzige


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Heute nicht



Dann schlacht ich jez halt meine!


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> gibts männä erst seid 30.000 Jahn???


Jez hab isch im Lexikon nachgeguggd: Du hast reschd, dort stehd, daß es sie im Pleistozän-Zeidalder so vor zärka 30.000 bis 100.000 Joar'n gab, die.....
...
....
...
....












.... Neandertaler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Bin ich durch? 
Dann mach ich mir mal was zu Essen 
Gerd: Der südfranzösische Muscat....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann schlacht ich jez halt meine!



Könnst mich ja mal einladen


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

asoo sprecht mal deusch(soory schreibt)


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Jez hab isch im Lexikon nachgeguggd: Du hast reschd, dort stehd, daß es sie im Pleistozän-Zeidalder so vor zärka 30.000 bis 100.000 Joar'n gab, die.....
> ...
> ....
> ...
> ...



klar, ich würd nie behaupte, frei von urinstinkde zu sei!!! aachentlich bestimme die mich aach machma, odder öfder... (immer?)


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Könnst mich ja mal einladen



vor dem eilaade, kimmt des uffräume...


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> asoo sprecht mal deusch(soory schreibt)



des is deutsch! fer Dich:

das ist deutsch!


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> vor dem eilaade, kimmt des uffräume...



mss ich auch noch


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin ich durch?
> Dann mach ich mir mal was zu Essen
> Gerd: Der südfranzösische Muscat....



ich aach! Bin hefdich hungrich...


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> mss ich auch noch



wie haas... hmh

wie heist sie? Ist sie jünger als 16?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

ich denk es geht um aufräumen und nnich um mädels


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

respekt, ich war mal kurz beim italiener und schon muss ich 3 seiten lesen.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Isch sach nix ....   



Abbä ma was annersder. Isch vermiss den Lugga. Ob der die Löwe übberlebt hat?


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ich denk es geht um aufräumen und nnich um mädels



ja, aber da gibt es doch einen Grund für!?

Das ist wie mit Mathe: Mathe ist nur eine Hilfswissenschaft, hat eigentlich keinen Selbstzweck.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> respekt, ich war mal kurz beim italiener und schon muss ich 3 seiten lesen.



Null problemo, bin da!


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch sach nix ....
> 
> 
> 
> Abbä ma was annersder. Isch vermiss den Lugga. Ob der die Löwe übberlebt hat?


Feichling!
Ach herrje, noch aaner... Abbä da bin ich selbst in meim jezige Zustand schneller de berch enuff!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, aber da gibt es doch einen Grund für!?
> 
> Das ist wie mit Mathe: Mathe ist nur eine Hilfswissenschaft, hat eigentlich keinen Selbstzweck.



der grund ist meine ma


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, aber da gibt es doch einen Grund für!?
> 
> Das ist wie mit Mathe: Mathe ist nur eine Hilfswissenschaft, hat eigentlich keinen Selbstzweck.



Isch wusds, Dir gehts ned um misch, Dir gehts doch nur um ...


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> der grund ist meine ma



un wie ald is die? poste ma a bild!


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch wusds, Dir gehts ned um misch, Dir gehts doch nur um ...



mir gehts nur um dich!!!! alles annerne is nur uff dieses ziel gerichtet!!!    

fishing for compliments war früher...


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> un wie ald is die? poste ma a bild!



die müsse 42 sein und nen bild werde ich sicha net posten


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Feichling!
> Ach herrje, noch aaner... Abbä da bin ich selbst in meim jezige Zustand schneller de berch enuff!



ich bekam heute kurz nach den sandplaken mal gezeigt wie lahm ich doch bergauf bin. da ist doch tatsächlich so ne bergziege an miur vorbei geflogen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2006)

Gerd, beherrsch dich doch wenigstens solang die Caro noch hier ist. Überhaupt keine Taktik unser Gerd


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> die müsse 42 sein und nen bild werde ich sicha net posten



42? hmm, ich mach mir nu gedanken. da fehlen mir ja gar nicht mehr soviele jahre...ich könnte also schon fast erwachsene kinder haben


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> die müsse 42 sein und nen bild werde ich sicha net posten



 wenn de n lugga schon majestix nennst, kannste aach papa zu mir sache!   bitte net alder!


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> mir gehts nur um dich!!!! alles annerne is nur uff dieses ziel gerichtet!!!
> 
> fishing for compliments war früher...



*zustimm* geht immer nur im frauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn de n lugga schon majestix nennst, kannste aach papa zu mir sache!   bitte net alder!



komm sei ehrlich gerd, da stehste doch druff

UPS DOPPELPOSTING


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich bekam heute kurz nach den sandplaken mal gezeigt wie lahm ich doch bergauf bin. da ist doch tatsächlich so ne bergziege an miur vorbei geflogen



hersch, biste heut rad gefahn?


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> mir gehts nur um dich!!!! alles annerne is nur uff dieses ziel gerichtet!!!
> 
> fishing for compliments war früher...


Da hasde ned nur grad noch so die Korv gegriehd, des war schon a Steilkorv


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> komm sei ehrlich gerd, da stehste doch druff
> 
> UPS DOPPELPOSTING



uff was? uff baba, odder uff alder?


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Da hasde ned nur grad noch so die Korv gegriehd, des war schon a Steilkorv



bin grad gut druff!


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hersch, biste heut rad gefahn?



na es war auf jedefall ein drahtiges kerlchen mit geschätzen 25-30kg weniger auf den rippen *rausred*


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

naja 14 und erwerwachsen....


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin grad gut druff!



gerd doch auch gut drunter...stell dich mal nicht selbst so unter den scheffel


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> naja 14 und erwerwachsen....



*hust* einbildung ist auf jedenfall auch ne art von bildung  

ups oder erwerwachsen ist ein neues wort das ich nicht kenne^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd, beherrsch dich doch wenigstens solang die Caro noch hier ist. Überhaupt keine Taktik unser Gerd



ach die waas doch, des se die aanziche fer mich is!


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn de n lugga schon majestix nennst, kannste aach papa zu mir sache!   bitte net alder!



ok opi


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na es war auf jedefall ein drahtiges kerlchen mit geschätzen 25-30kg weniger auf den rippen *rausred*



des könnt abbä passe!


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

kriegt ihr auch so geile mails? ;-)

"why your schlong is so small?? )"

woher kennt der mich denn? *wunder*


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ok opi



genau so wolld ichs!


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *hust* einbildung ist auf jedenfall auch ne art von bildung
> 
> ups oder erwerwachsen ist ein neues wort das ich nicht kenne^^



sorry wegen dem rechtschreibfehler... aber wer is hier eingebildet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> des könnt abbä passe!



aber nen hirsch war es nicht


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gerd doch auch gut drunter...stell dich mal nicht selbst so unter den scheffel



stimmt!  abbä, woher waasdn DU des??


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> sorry wegen dem rechtschreibfehler... aber wer is hier eingebildet?



wer mit 14 meint er wäre erwachsen...ok vielleicht nicht eingebildet - nur ein träumer


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber nen hirsch war es nicht



aach kaan rode?


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> stimmt!  abbä, woher waasdn DU des??



ei bad soden is doch um di ekk...


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wer mit 14 meint er wäre erwachsen...ok vielleicht nicht eingebildet - nur ein träumer



ich war mit ferzeh zumindest ma devon übberzeucht, des ich wesentlich schlauer als die ganze alde säcke bin!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> aach kaan rode?



nö, auch ein bock...


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wer mit 14 meint er wäre erwachsen...ok vielleicht nicht eingebildet - nur ein träumer



das war ironisch ich habe nicht gesagt das ich erwachsen bin... ehr das gegenteil


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei bad soden is doch um di ekk...



sowas, kannste hörn?

wie wärs n mit "wedde des"? so e wedd hats no net gebbe!


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich war mit ferzeh zumindest ma devon übberzeucht, des ich wesentlich schlauer als die ganze alde säcke bin!!!



ich habe in dem alter auch so einiges geglaubt *lach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> das war ironisch ich habe nicht gesagt das ich erwachsen bin... ehr das gegenteil



ich aach!


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> sowas, kannste hörn?



du kennst des doch...das alte hören/sagen...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> das war ironisch ich habe nicht gesagt das ich erwachsen bin... ehr das gegenteil



naja, ich war damals davon überzeugt


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du kennst des doch...das alte hören/sagen...



mist, hab in de stubb kaa vorhäng...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

aber gerd ist doch scho ne ältere geschischt :-þ


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber nen hirsch war es nicht



aach net der:


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja, ich war damals davon überzeugt



nein ich weiß das ich bekloppt bin... nur will mir das keiner glauben


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> aach net der:



puh, nee die roten reifen hätten sich sicher in meine netzhaut gebrannt 

EDIT: da war das wetter noch schön


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber gerd ist doch scho ne ältere geschischt :-þ



maanste de übberlebst de Dienstachabend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> nein ich weiß das ich bekloppt bin... nur will mir das keiner glauben



das ist doch der ganz normale wahnsinn


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

ah, de lugga is widder da!

un, was geht? derfste a ma korz de hund nur mit aaner hand kraule?


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das ist doch der ganz normale wahnsinn



na wenn das so ist...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> maanste de übberlebst de Dienstachabend?



*lachweg* thorsten kommt doch auch mit, der beschützt mich dann   

aber was willste denn beim fahrwerkdingens? dachte da kommen nur so welche wie ich - mit 2 linken händen


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> nein ich weiß das ich bekloppt bin... nur will mir das keiner glauben



ich glaabs der. des is nämlich voraussetzung fer des poste hier!!!


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lachweg* thorsten kommt doch auch mit, der beschützt mich dann
> 
> aber was willste denn beim fahrwerkdingens? dachte da kommen nur so welche wie ich - mit 2 linken händen



übberlebensstrategie?!  dörchschaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



pfffffffffffffffffffffff............................


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> übberlebensstrategie?!  dörchschaut!



*menno* *schmoll*


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *menno* *schmoll*


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



was macht eigentlich dein bike?


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was macht eigentlich dein bike?



 oh, hör uff, da versteht der gar kaan spaß!!!!


----------



## Marsmann (10. Dezember 2006)

morgään eure majestät


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, hör uff, da versteht der gar kaan spaß!!!!



*gg* deswegen doch


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *gg* deswegen doch



Du hast ihn noch nicht richtig erlebt...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

naja nach jedem aufregen kommt auch irgendwann mal wieder ne andere phase und wenn ihm dann sein bike irgendwann mal in diesem jahrhundert auch wieder das grinsen ins gesicht schneidet ist alles vergessen *überzeugtvonbin*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja nach jedem aufregen kommt auch irgendwann mal wieder ne andere phase und wenn ihm dann sein bike irgendwann mal in diesem jahrhundert auch wieder das grinsen ins gesicht schneidet ist alles vergessen *überzeugtvonbin*



ja, wenn...


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Sachd ema Ihr geht alle zu dem Wökschopp. Des häld doch kaaner mid euch aus, wenn der ned schonn ema hier im Plauscherfred trainiert had.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

och das wird schon...


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, wenn...


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Sachd ema Ihr geht alle zu dem Wökschopp. Des häld doch kaaner mid euch aus, wenn der ned schonn ema hier im Plauscherfred trainiert had.



wieso, kimmt da aach noch n annerne???


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och das wird schon...



Optimist?


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wieso, kimmt da aach noch n annerne???



10 Teilnehmer? 
Dachte ich schon.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Sachd ema Ihr geht alle zu dem Wökschopp. Des häld doch kaaner mid euch aus, wenn der ned schonn ema hier im Plauscherfred trainiert had.



och da sollen wir doch weniger babbeln und mehr zuhören dachte ich. zum glück muss ich da nix schrauben höchstens pumpen^^ kommen denn da fremde menschen *schüchternbin*

wobei ich nach dem reparieren des dämpfers von einem ex-toxholics-mitarbeiter   eine dämpfereinstellung bekommen habe und zur zeit sehr zufrieden bin....


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> 10 Teilnehmer?



hier plausche mehr als zehn Plauscher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Optimist?


*lol* und ein egoist...was ich alles bin...voll multifunktional


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hier plausche mehr als zehn Plauscher!



ja 12 bis 13 

EDIT ich bin unter den TOP10


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lol* und ein egoist...was ich alles bin...voll multifunktional



am popo: haste dein admin-tool feddich?

_ich hab Huuuunger!!!_


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lol* und ein egoist...was ich alles bin...voll multifunktional



Man(n) sollte schon mehr zu bieten haben.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> EDIT ich bin unter den TOP10


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> am popo: haste dein admin-tool feddich?
> 
> _ich hab Huuuunger!!!_



Ei dann ess doch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Man(n) sollte schon mehr zu bieten haben.



Ach ja? Was denn? (genaue Aufstellung bitte mit Gewichtung!)


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja nach jedem aufregen kommt auch irgendwann mal wieder ne andere phase und wenn ihm dann sein bike irgendwann mal in diesem jahrhundert auch wieder das grinsen ins gesicht schneidet ist alles vergessen *überzeugtvonbin*


Der kaa midunder rischdisch pambisch wärre... es wär ned des erste Mol, daß mer'n annere sache müßd, er solld jez besser uffhör'n ... (Insaider möge sich noch erinnere)


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> am popo: haste dein admin-tool feddich?
> 
> _ich hab Huuuunger!!!_



zu 1: nee wie denn wenn ich dauernd hier schreibe und mittags biken war  

zu 2: ich nicht, pizza war sehr lecker



caroka schrieb:


> Man(n) sollte schon mehr zu bieten haben.



das frauen aber auch immer gleich soviel auf einmal haben wollen


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei dann ess doch was.



geht net, bin hier gefesselt (bondage  )...


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> EDIT ich bin unter den TOP10


Das ging aber schnell,   wenn Du mal so schnell Rad fahren würdest.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ging aber schnell,   wenn Du mal so schnell Rad fahren würdest.



och den berg runter geht schon...da will ich nicht klagen  wobei ich auch ganz prima vom bike absteigen kann


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> zu 1: nee wie denn wenn ich dauernd hier schreibe und mittags biken war
> 
> zu 2: ich nicht, pizza war sehr lecker
> 
> ...



zu 1: Forum schließen!

zu 2: Sonst freß ich Dich!  

Aaaaaoooooouuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh.....chchchchchchchchch


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> klar, ich würd nie behaupte, frei von urinstinkde zu sei!!! aachentlich bestimme die mich aach machma, odder öfder... (immer?)



HieHie


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> vor dem eilaade, kimmt des uffräume...



Du bist unerbittlich


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...wobei ich auch ganz prima vom bike absteigen kann



ich aaach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Dezember 2006)

Schaad, Lucafabian is von danne gezoche. Isch meld misch ache mol ab, da isch uff em Färme-Labtobb noch zärka 90 MB Mails in Archiv übertrache muß (=A******)
Na bis demnächst in diesem Theater ...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> zu 1: Forum schließen!



jo ich glaub ich sollte mal anfangen ;-) dann kann der hirsch auch wieder an mir vorbei


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Schaad, Lucafabian is von danne gezoche. Isch meld misch ache mol ab, da isch uff em Färme-Labtobb noch zärka 90 MB Mails in Archiv übertrache muß (=A******)
> Na bis demnächst in diesem Theater ...



was ich noch e ma fraache wolld: heit inner woch...?


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Schaad, Lucafabian is von danne gezoche. Isch meld misch ache mol ab, da isch uff em Färme-Labtobb noch zärka 90 MB Mails in Archiv übertrache muß (=A******)
> Na bis demnächst in diesem Theater ...



tschööö...oooh man hab ich ne lust. aber von allein wirds net fertig...vielleicht sollte ich jemand was dafür bezahlen ^^


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich aach! Bin hefdich hungrich...



Zu spät  
Bin fertig  
(war lecker )


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo ich glaub ich sollte mal anfangen ;-) dann kann der hirsch auch wieder an mir vorbei



des is der beweis: bist aach n typ, kannst kaaner an der vorbei lasse...


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach ja? Was denn? (genaue Aufstellung bitte mit Gewichtung!)


Hädsde gern.... 


habkeinnick schrieb:


> das frauen aber auch immer gleich soviel auf einmal haben wollen


Frau muss sehen wo sie bleibt.  


habkeinnick schrieb:


> och den berg runter geht schon...da will ich nicht klagen  wobei ich auch ganz prima vom bike absteigen kann



Sehr sympatisch


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Zu spät
> Bin fertig
> (war lecker )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2006)

Schad das ich von dem Fahrtechniktraining nix mitbekomme hab, mein HT hät das mal dringend nötig damits nicht mehr Kopf steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, aber da gibt es doch einen Grund für!?
> 
> Das ist wie mit Mathe: Mathe ist nur eine Hilfswissenschaft, hat eigentlich keinen Selbstzweck.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Hädsde gern....



ei, wie solln mern sich sonst dran halde könne???



caroka schrieb:


> Sehr sympatisch



was kann der, was ich net kann?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch wusds, Dir gehts ned um misch, Dir gehts doch nur um ...



Du hast aber langee gebraucht


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Schad das ich von dem Fahrtechniktraining nix mitbekomme hab, mein HT hät das mal dringend nötig damits nicht mehr Kopf steht



un hinne bessä federt!


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Du hast aber langee gebraucht



du glaubst ja wohl dem feind nix!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> mir gehts nur um dich!!!! alles annerne is nur uff dieses ziel gerichtet!!!
> 
> 
> BON ROUTE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Arachne schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mir gehts nur um dich!!!! alles annerne is nur uff dieses ziel gerichtet!!!
> ...


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ei, wie solln mern sich sonst dran halde könne???
> 
> was kann der, was ich net kann?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> die müsse 42 sein und nen bild werde ich sicha net posten



Ach bitte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> un hinne bessä federt!



Dafür kommen fette Reifen mit wenig Luft druff 

Ich bin dann ma raus, ab morgen wieder schweißkurs.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


>



typisch fraa: da kümmert mer sich um se, un schon rennt se schnell zu nem annern!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich bekam heute kurz nach den sandplaken mal gezeigt wie lahm ich doch bergauf bin. da ist doch tatsächlich so ne bergziege an miur vorbei geflogen



Ich war doch garnicht unterwegs heute


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Dafür kommen fette Reifen mit wenig Luft druff
> 
> Ich bin dann ma raus, ab morgen wieder schweißkurs.



armes kerlche, muß erst widder lerne zu schwitze, damit er widder fahn kann...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2006)

Damit ich wieder fahrn kann brauch ichs warm und hell. Das is so nix, ich geh im dunkle und komm im dunkle haam und bin lustlos. Das deprimiert und dann fahr ich halt auch nur noch wenig


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd, beherrsch dich doch wenigstens solang die Caro noch hier ist. Überhaupt keine Taktik unser Gerd



Während Du Dich beherrschst, ist das Schönste schon passiert


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> typisch fraa: da kümmert mer sich um se, un schon rennt se schnell zu nem annern!


Des waa doch fer Disch.  


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich war doch garnicht unterwegs heute


 


Arachne schrieb:


> armes kerlche, muß erst widder lerne zu schwitze, damit er widder fahn kann...



 


So, binn jez fott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *zustimm* geht immer nur im frauen...



Nee ....... Biken ist auch schön


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hersch, biste heut rad gefahn?


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des waa doch fer Disch.
> ...
> So, binn jez fott



Ach so,  ich dacht fer de hkn...  

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Da hasde ned nur grad noch so die Korv gegriehd, des war schon a Steilkorv


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


>



kommste langsam vorwärts?!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> uff was? uff baba, odder uff alder?



???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na es war auf jedefall ein drahtiges kerlchen mit geschätzen 25-30kg weniger auf den rippen *rausred*



Wiegst Du 90 - 95kg


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach die waas doch, des se die aanziche fer mich is!



Wolltest Du evtl. doch solo bleiben


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wolltest Du evtl. doch solo bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Der Muscat ist gleich leer und ich bin immer noch 4 Seiten
hinterher


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Tach Uwe  Mir war kalt, habe mein Langarm-Rotwild-Trikot an


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> morgään eure majestät



Sollteste nich kleinschreiben


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2006)

Hier kom ich heut nicht mehr nach mim lesen, es scheint als sollen heut noch die 6000 gefeiert werden. 

Muß erstmal Koffer packen...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

_ich hab Huuuunger!!!_[/QUOTE]

Ich hätte da noch etwas....................


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier kom ich heut nicht mehr nach mim lesen, es scheint als sollen heut noch die 6000 gefeiert werden.
> 
> Muß erstmal Koffer packen...



vergiß den Hund net! is uff dem aachendlich n rode schriftzuch? haste den mitm bike bekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> _ich hab Huuuunger!!!_
> 
> Ich hätte da noch etwas....................



oh danke, hab aus Verzweiflung schon zwei trockene Scheiben Brot gegessen.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> vergiß den Hund net! is uff dem aachendlich n rode schriftzuch? haste den mitm bike bekomme?



mit Blut geschrieben


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo ich glaub ich sollte mal anfangen ;-) dann kann der hirsch auch wieder an mir vorbei



Du machst mich glücklich


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mit Blut geschrieben



ei da isser ja widder, der flammiche! Ich wußt ich schaffs...    

@all : lugga lebt noch!


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Du machst mich glücklich



kaum werd net mer gefahn, schon suche se sich n annern wettstreit...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Dafür kommen fette Reifen mit wenig Luft druff
> 
> Ich bin dann ma raus, ab morgen wieder schweißkurs.



Wieso, willste bergauf fahrn


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier kom ich heut nicht mehr nach mim lesen...


Geht mir schon länger so.   Daher werde ich mich vorläufig aus dem Thread ausklinken und nicht mehr mitlesen. das nimmt mir momentan einfach zu viel Zeit in Anspruch, die ich nicht habe. Wenn Fragen an mich sind, dann am besten ´ne PN schreiben.
Viel Spaß beim Weiterplauschen, mfG Daniel


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh danke, hab aus Verzweiflung schon zwei trockene Scheiben Brot gegessen.



Wärste doch vorbeigekommen 
Ob 2 Jungs oder 3 ............


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Bin durch und fertig


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2006)

so ich mach mich in die Heia, vielleicht schau ich morgen früh nochmal rein.

Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Plauschen und Biken, bis Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

@Gerd : Beißte gerade in die Tischplatte 

@Uwe : Paßt der Hund nich innen Koffer


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so ich mach mich in die Heia, vielleicht schau ich morgen früh nochmal rein.
> 
> Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Plauschen und Biken, bis Freitag



Klingt  nicht gut, mein Lieber


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2006)




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Frau muss sehen wo sie bleibt.



rischtisch



caroka schrieb:


> Sehr sympatisch



*lach*


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wiegst Du 90 - 95kg



nö 103-107 kg zur zeit leider etwas schwankend 

so aber wieder weg


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so ich mach mich in die Heia, vielleicht schau ich morgen früh nochmal rein.
> 
> Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Plauschen und Biken, bis Freitag



Halte durch! Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!!!


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> so aber wieder weg



brav!


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Gerd : Beißte gerade in die Tischplatte ...



hab noch zwei/drei Brote gegessen...


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wärste doch vorbeigekommen
> Ob 2 Jungs oder 3 ............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Geht mir schon länger so.   Daher werde ich mich vorläufig aus dem Thread ausklinken und nicht mehr mitlesen. das nimmt mir momentan einfach zu viel Zeit in Anspruch, die ich nicht habe. Wenn Fragen an mich sind, dann am besten ´ne PN schreiben.
> Viel Spaß beim Weiterplauschen, mfG Daniel



bewundere Dich, dass Du es so lange durchgehalten hast!


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> brav!



mist ich muss das thema abbestellen...kommen laufend neue mails rein


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mist ich muss das thema abbestellen...kommen laufend neue mails rein



hab ich schon lange!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mist ich muss das thema abbestellen...kommen laufend neue mails rein



Habe ich versucht, hat wohl nicht geklappt.
330 gel. Nachrichten  

Gerd, hilf


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Habe ich versucht, hat wohl nicht geklappt.
> 330 gel. Nachrichten
> 
> Gerd, hilf



- links oben auf Kontrollzentrum
- links auf Abonnements anzeigen
- rechts Plauscherfred ankreuzen
- rechts unten verschieben nach "keine E-Mail-Benachrichtigung"


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Denn mal gute Nacht,
habe 3 lange Tage vor mir    
und wohl weniger plauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Denn mal gute Nacht,
> habe 3 lange Tage vor mir
> und wohl weniger plauschen



jeder muß mal a*******!  Auch Dir drücke ich die Daumen, dass Du diese Tortur gut überstehst!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> - links oben auf Kontrollzentrum
> - links auf Abonnements anzeigen
> - rechts Plauscherfred ankreuzen
> - rechts unten verschieben nach "keine E-Mail-Benachrichtigung"



War irgendwie anders und hatte das Gefühl, ganz rausgeworfen zu sein


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> jeder muß mal a*******!  Auch Dir drücke ich die Daumen, dass Du diese Tortur gut überstehst!



Danke Dir 
Und DO wird wieder gebikt 
Muß fit sein fürs Duell, gell Caro  
Aiies Liebe für N...zum Geburtstag


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Mach nicht mehr so lange Gerd ,und schlaf gut 
Morgen früh schau ich noch kurz vorbei


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2006)

So gute Nacht, ich mach noch ne halbe Stunde und dann auch endlich schlafen.

@Gerd - nee bin immer noch nicht fertig 



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Denn mal gute Nacht,
> habe 3 lange Tage vor mir
> und wohl weniger plauschen



3 tage wirste schon schaffen


----------



## caroka (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Aiies Liebe für N...zum Geburtstag



Habe es Ihr gerade ausgerichtet.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Tschüß und alles Gute an die Geburtstagskinder...


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

> mist ich muss das thema abbestellen...kommen laufend neue mails rein



ich roll mich uffm boode vor lache, de plauscherfred mit imehl benachrichtigung abonniert. pass blos uff, dass dein provider dich net kündigt.


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

@uwe: viel schbass in berlin. komm heil und gesund widder. un nehm dein hund mit un lassen dann da.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich meld mich wenn wir wieder zurück sind. 

Maggo seh zu das Du wieder auf die Beine kommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich roll mich uffm boode vor lache, de plauscherfred mit imehl benachrichtigung abonniert. pass blos uff, dass dein provider dich net kündigt.



Habs auch abonniert, die Mails kommen in en extra Postfach!


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

wieso abboniert man das? das ist doch so sicher wie das amen in der kriche, dass hier geschrieben wird. mal mehr mal weniger aber dass nix passiert ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wieso abboniert man das? das ist doch so sicher wie das amen in der kriche, dass hier geschrieben wird. mal mehr mal weniger aber dass nix passiert ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Immer wenn ein neues Posting kommt macht das bei mir Ping. Da muß ich nicht ständig schauen....


----------



## caroka (11. Dezember 2006)

@Lugga

Genau den Hund in Berlin lasse.  
Machs gut.


----------



## fUEL (11. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin, hab erst ema mein bludische Scrollfinger verarztet, ihr seid ja nedd dicht.
München war ich laufe und im Fitnessraum, weil die kein Radergo hadde un des wo ich laufe hasse du; war awwer ganz o.k. is so en park um die Eck vom hotel, kenn da jed pfütz seid gesdern. 
Awweide war nervisch weil des Mädche so lahm beim umziehe war, hädd dere grad helfe könne in de Kabin.   

..........awwer had ja de Uffpasser deneber sitze 


Trach ma mei punkde ei, jetzd.


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin moin, hab erst ema mein bludische Scrollfinger verarztet, ihr seid ja nedd dicht.
> München war ich laufe und im Fitnessraum, weil die kein Radergo hadde un des wo ich laufe hasse du; war awwer ganz o.k. is so en park um die Eck vom hotel, kenn da jed pfütz seid gesdern.
> Awweide war nervisch weil des Mädche so lahm beim umziehe war, hädd dere grad helfe könne in de Kabin.
> 
> ...



 willkommen zurück, Du Verrückter!


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Immer wenn ein neues Posting kommt macht das bei mir Ping. Da muß ich nicht ständig schauen....


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Immer wenn ein neues Posting kommt macht das bei mir Ping. Da muß ich nicht ständig schauen....



deswegen musste ich es ja abbestellen...sonst komme ich zu oft in versuchung hier was zu tippen. 

ach guten morgen liebe sorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> deswegen musste ich es ja abbestellen...sonst komme ich zu oft in versuchung hier was zu tippen.
> 
> ach guten morgen liebe sorgen...



Die Versuchung ist auch ohne da!

Geht`s voran?


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geht`s voran?



geht so. habe dem kunden gesagt das er ab morgen mittag anfangen kann seine daten einzupflegen. bis dahin sollte es auch funktionieren - die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Geht mir schon länger so.   Daher werde ich mich vorläufig aus dem Thread ausklinken und nicht mehr mitlesen. das nimmt mir momentan einfach zu viel Zeit in Anspruch, die ich nicht habe. Wenn Fragen an mich sind, dann am besten ´ne PN schreiben.
> Viel Spaß beim Weiterplauschen, mfG Daniel



dem kann ich nur zustimmen. komme trotz oder gerade wegen urlaub nicht mehr mit  

also wenns was wichtiges geben sollte (wovon ich hier mal net ausgehen kann   ), dann bitte auch pn an mich


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> geht so. habe dem kunden gesagt das er ab morgen mittag anfangen kann seine daten einzupflegen. bis dahin sollte es auch funktionieren - die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt



drücke Dir weiter die Daumen!


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> dem kann ich nur zustimmen. komme trotz oder gerade wegen urlaub nicht mehr mit
> 
> also wenns was wichtiges geben sollte (wovon ich hier mal net ausgehen kann   ), dann bitte auch pn an mich



Schade!  Kann ich aber, wie beim Kater (wo es genauso schade ist!), verstehen.  Freue mich möglichst bald mal wieder mit Dir und/oder dem Kater fahren zu können!


----------



## arkonis (11. Dezember 2006)

macht mal ne Winterpause, sonst stirbt der Rechner noch am hitzetod


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> macht mal ne Winterpause, sonst stirbt der Rechner noch am hitzetod



WP heißt Winterpokal und nicht Winterpause!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Freue mich möglichst bald mal wieder mit Dir und/oder dem Kater fahren zu können!



Mit mir wohl nich, wa


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

@Arachne
Bin schon da  Ist einiges ausgefallen heute


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Dezember 2006)

Leicht erhöhte Temp. gepaart mit Kopfschmerzen, Halsschmerzen und Übelkeit


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> also wenns was wichtiges geben sollte (wovon ich hier mal net ausgehen kann   ), dann bitte auch pn an mich



Das ist ja wohl unverschämt, so en Spruch von Dir.

Gute Besserung Cracy!


Arachne von wegen   
selber   

Grüsse aus Berlin an alle


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Hier ist ja gar nix los?


----------



## caroka (11. Dezember 2006)

HkN schrieb:
			
		

> geht so. habe dem kunden gesagt das er ab morgen mittag anfangen kann seine daten einzupflegen. bis dahin sollte es auch funktionieren - die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


Klappt schon 


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Leicht erhöhte Temp. gepaart mit Kopfschmerzen, Halsschmerzen und Übelkeit


Warst Du nicht erst krank?  

Gute Besserung


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Was isn das für ne Begrüßung. Ich setzt hier alles in Bewegung um mit Euch plauschen zu können und dann nix ausser Ignoration.

Maggo, Caro bitte...


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

hockste schon in der hotellobby???


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

> Was isn das für ne Begrüßung



sorry, hier gabs ne überschneidung, davor ne haareschneidung und davor gehetze von einem autohaus ins andere. jetzt bin ich aber für dich da und ganz ohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Hab ich doch gewust das Du mich nicht enttäuschst.

Ne ich hock aufm Zimmer. Die Lobby kann ich mir nicht leisten. 

Nur mal so als Preisbeispl. aus der Karte die hier liegt: Ne schüssel Cornflakes kostet 5,50 Euronen. Zwei dreimal hier übernachtet kostet soviel wie en neues Bike...Puh. Was bin ich doch für ein armes Kerlchen. Wenn ich hier wieder rausgeh hab ich Minderwertigkeitskomplexe.

Wie gehts Dir, bist de widder gesund?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ganz ohr.



ganz Auge


----------



## caroka (11. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was isn das für ne Begrüßung. Ich setzt hier alles in Bewegung um mit Euch plauschen zu können und dann nix ausser Ignoration.
> 
> Maggo, Caro bitte...



Sorry, ich bin heut abbä platt. Ich mach mich uff die Couch........


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

> Wie gehts Dir, bist de widder gesund



nö und zu allem überfluss hab ich mir morgen zum biken nen tag urlaub genommen. das kann ich mir jetzt in die haare schmieren, die nase läuft noch der kopp iss dicht und beim husten fliegt zeuch durch die gegend.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin heut abbä platt. Ich mach mich uff die Couch........



Genieß es, bald mußte widder uufstehn.


Maggo, erzähl wie war das mit dem Schnee uff em Feldi? Meinst de der bleibt liegen?


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bin heut abbä platt. Ich mach mich uff die Couch........




es nächste mal kriste 100m netzwerkkabel. dann gehts plauschen auch von de couch. 

@luca: mer wern allans gelasse


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

> Maggo, erzÃ¤hl wie war das mit dem Schnee uff em Feldi? Meinst de der bleibt liegen?



also mit dem schnee, des iss folgendermassen:

Schnee entsteht, wenn sich in den Wolken feinste TrÃ¶pfchen unterkÃ¼hlten Wassers an Kristallisationskeimen (zum Beispiel ein Staubteilchen) anlagern und dort gefrieren. Dieser Prozess setzt jedoch in der Regel erst bei Temperaturen unter -10 Â°C ein, wobei noch bis -40 Â°C auch flÃ¼ssiges Wasser existiert. Die dabei entstehenden Eiskristalle, weniger als 0,1 mm groÃ, fallen durch zunehmendes Gewicht nach unten und wachsen durch den Unterschied des Dampfdrucks zwischen Eis und unterkÃ¼hltem Wasser weiter an. Auch resublimiert der in der Luft enthaltene Wasserdampf, geht also direkt in Eis Ã¼ber und trÃ¤gt damit zum Kristallwachstum bei. Es bilden sich die bekannten sechseckigen Formen aus. Wegen der besonderen Struktur der WassermolekÃ¼le sind dabei nur Winkel von 60Â° bzw. 120Â° mÃ¶glich.

Die unterschiedlichen Grundformen der Schneekristalle hÃ¤ngen von der Temperatur ab â bei tieferen Temperaturen bilden sich PlÃ¤ttchen oder Prismen aus, bei hÃ¶heren Temperaturen sechsarmige Dendriten (Sterne). Auch die Luftfeuchtigkeit beeinflusst das Kristallwachstum.

Herrscht eine hohe Thermik, so bewegen sich die Kristalle mehrfach vertikal durch die AtmosphÃ¤re, wobei sie teilweise aufgeschmolzen werden und wieder neu kristallisieren kÃ¶nnen. Dadurch wird die RegelmÃ¤Ãigkeit der Kristalle durchbrochen und es bilden sich komplexe Mischformen der Grundformen aus. Sie weisen eine verblÃ¼ffend hohe Formenvielfalt auf, so dass landlÃ¤ufig behauptet wird, es gÃ¤be keine zwei identischen Schneekristalle. Ãber 6.000 verschiedene Kristallformen wurden 1962 von Bentley und Humphreys gezÃ¤hlt. Wenn sich Schneekristalle bilden, steigt in der Wolke auch die Temperatur, denn beim Gefrieren geben die Kristalle WÃ¤rme ab, wÃ¤hrend sie beim Verdampfen WÃ¤rme aufnehmen.

Ebenso verblÃ¼ffend wie die beobachtete Formenvielfalt ist ihre ausgeprÃ¤gte Symmetrie, die Schneekristallen eine hohe SelbstÃ¤hnlichkeit verleiht und sie zu einem Vorzugsbeispiel der fraktalen Geometrie werden lieÃ (Koch-Kurve). Die verschiedenen VerÃ¤stelungen wachsen in einem Exemplar stets in derselben Weise und offenbar mit Ã¤hnlicher Geschwindigkeit, auch wenn ihre Spitzen, an denen sie weiter wachsen, oft mehrere Millimeter auseinander liegen. Ein mÃ¶glicher ErklÃ¤rungsversuch, der ohne Annahme einer Wechselwirkung Ã¼ber diese Entfernung hinweg auskommt, besteht in dem Hinweis, dass die Wachstumsbedingungen an verschiedenen vergleichbaren Keimstellen an den Spitzen zu gleichen Zeitpunkten sicherlich immer recht Ã¤hnlich sind. Eine detaillierte Darstellung zu diesem Thema findet sich in einem am Schluss des Artikels angegebenen Weblink.

Die grÃ¶Ãte KomplexitÃ¤t der Schneekristalle zeigt sich bei einer hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit, da diese auch noch filigraneren Strukturen das Wachsen ermÃ¶glicht. Bei weniger als -30 Â°C schneit es meist nicht mehr, da die Luft dann zu trocken ist, um noch Schneekristalle zu bilden. Es kÃ¶nnen allerdings unter UmstÃ¤nden Wolken mit bereits augebildeten Schneekristallen durch Advektion herangefÃ¼hrt werden. Derartige Schneewolken sind grundsÃ¤tzlich dunkel, denn je grÃ¶Ãer die Wolke, desto grÃ¶Ãer ist auch die Feuchtigkeit. Somit lÃ¤sst die Wolke weniger Licht durch und wird dunkler.

SternfÃ¶rmiger Eiskristall (Dendrit)


PlÃ¤ttchenfÃ¶rmiger Eiskristall


Mischform aus PlÃ¤ttchen und Dendriten

Schneeflocken [Bearbeiten]
SchneeflockenFoto: Wilson Bentley
vergrÃ¶Ãern
Schneeflocken
Foto: Wilson Bentley

Liegt die Lufttemperatur nahe am Gefrierpunkt, so werden die einzelnen Eiskristalle durch kleine Wassertropfen miteinander verklebt und es entstehen an einen Wattebausch erinnernde Schneeflocken. In starken Schauern kann es allerdings auch bei Temperaturen um 5 Grad oder noch etwas darÃ¼ber schneien. Andererseits kommt es vor, dass auch bei unter Null Grad Regen fÃ¤llt, dann als gefrierender Regen. FÃ¼r diesen Effekt wird in manchen Medien der irrefÃ¼hrende Begriff Blitzeis verwendet (mit der Wettererscheinung Blitz hat gefrierender Regen aber nichts zu tun). Diese Komponenten hÃ¤ngen von Struktur und SchichtungsstabilitÃ¤t der oberen und unteren Luftschichten, von geographischen EinflÃ¼ssen sowie Wetterelementen wie zum Beispiel Kaltlufttropfen ab. Bei tiefen Temperaturen bilden sich nur sehr kleine FlÃ¶ckchen, der so genannte Schneegriesel.

Schneeflocken enthalten bis zu 95 % Luft. Die Luft sorgt fÃ¼r eine geringe Dichte der Schneeflocke, weswegen sie mit Geschwindigkeiten von etwa 0,2 m/s herunterfÃ¤llt, also verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig langsam.

Auch die weiÃe Farbe des Schnees liegt ebenfalls darin begrÃ¼ndet, dass der Schnee aus Eiskristallen besteht. Jeder einzelne Kristall ist - wie Eis als solches - transparent; das Licht aller sichtbaren WellenlÃ¤ngen wird an den GrenzflÃ¤chen zwischen den Eiskristallen und der umgebenden Luft reflektiert und gestreut. Eine ausreichend groÃe Ansammlung von Eiskristallen mit zufÃ¤lliger Lagebeziehung zueinander fÃ¼hrt damit insgesamt zu diffuser Reflexion; Schnee erscheint daher weiÃ. Ein Ã¤hnlicher Effekt ist beispielsweise auch bei Salz beim Vergleich von Pulver und grÃ¶Ãeren Kristallen zu beobachten.

Die grÃ¶Ãte je gesehene Schneeflocke hatte einen Durchmesser von zwÃ¶lf Zentimetern. Meist sind es aber nur fÃ¼nf Millimeter bei einem Gewicht von 0,004 Gramm. Je hÃ¶her die Temperatur wird, desto grÃ¶Ãer werden die Flocken. Wird es wÃ¤rmer, schmelzen die Kristalle und verkleben zu groÃen Flocken.

Eine Schneeflocke sinkt mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 0,9 km/h auf die Erde (zum Vergleich: Regen fÃ¤llt mit 36 km/h). FÃ¤llt eine Schneeflocke auf Wasser, dann erzeugt sie aufgrund der in ihr eingeschlossenen Luftblasen einen schrillen hohen Ton mit einer Frequenz von 50 bis 200 Kilohertz, der fÃ¼r Menschen allerdings unhÃ¶rbar ist.

Schneefall [Bearbeiten]
Fallschirmspringer verhalten sich im "Freien Fall" so wie die Schneekristalle: Sie werden in der StrÃ¶mung automatisch in die Waagerechte gedreht.
vergrÃ¶Ãern
Fallschirmspringer verhalten sich im "Freien Fall" so wie die Schneekristalle: Sie werden in der StrÃ¶mung automatisch in die Waagerechte gedreht.

Schneekristalle, wie auch alle anderen irregulÃ¤r geformten Objekte, tendieren dazu, mit ihrer flachesten Seite nach unten zu fallen. Dies erscheint zunÃ¤chst unlogisch, weil man ja denken wÃ¼rde, dass Objekte sich so orientieren mÃ¼ssten, dass sie sich mit dem geringsten Widerstand durch die Luft bewegen.

Wenn die flache Seite der Schneeflocke exakt parallel zur Fallrichtung wÃ¤re (geringster Widerstand), wÃ¼rde sie auch dort bleiben. Allerdings ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sie sich wÃ¤hrend ihres Falles aufgrund von kleinen StÃ¶rungen (Turbulenzen) einmal zur Fallrichtung neigt. Somit erfÃ¤hrt die Schneeflocke, aufgrund der sie umstrÃ¶menden Luft, ein KrÃ¤ftepaar wegen der grÃ¶sseren StrÃ¶mungsgeschwindigkeiten an den Ã¤usseren Enden. Dieses KrÃ¤ftepaar dreht dann die Schneeflocke so, dass ihre flache Seite nach unten Zeigt (Ebene der grÃ¶ssten Ausdehnung der Flocke normal zur Fallrichtung). Dem selben Mechanismus folgen ein fallendes Blatt von einem Baum, ein fallengelassenes Blatt Papier, Rayleighsche Scheibe zur Messung der Schallgeschwindigkeit, etc.

Eine andere Auswirkung von Turbulenzen ist, dass Schneeflocken und andere Objekte dazu tendieren, einander einzuholen. Ein Schneekristall, der in die Wirbelzone einer anderen gerÃ¤t, kann darin schneller fallen, so dass er mit dieser kollidiert und verklumpt. Der gleiche Effekt wird von Motorradfahrern genutzt, die im Windschatten fahren, und erlaubt VÃ¶geln in V-Formationen energetisch gÃ¼nstiger zu fliegen als alleine. Ob der genannte Effekt der turbulenten StrÃ¶mung eintritt oder nicht, hÃ¤ngt vom Objekt und dem Medium ab, in dem es sich bewegt. Beispielsweise erzeugen StaubkÃ¶rner in Luft und Stahlkugeln in Honig in der Regel keine Verwirbelungen.

Schneeschmelze [Bearbeiten]
Ade Schnee!
vergrÃ¶Ãern
Ade Schnee!

Schnee schmilzt bei Temperaturen Ã¼ber dem Schmelzpunkt des Wassers, also bei 0 Â°C, aber auch durch Sonnenbestrahlung. Hier ist auch Sublimation mÃ¶glich, das heiÃt ein direkter PhasenÃ¼bergang von Schnee zu Wasserdampf ohne dass der Schnee schmelzen wÃ¼rde. Je trockener die Luft ist, umso weniger schmilzt der Schnee, da der Ã¼brige Schnee durch die SublimationskÃ¤lte gekÃ¼hlt wird.

Wegen des hohen Luftgehaltes auch des am Boden verfestigten Schnees bleiben beim Schmelzen der Schneebedeckung die flÃ¤chenhaften Ãberschwemmungen aus. Das Wasser, das durch FlÃ¼sse abtransportiert wird, kann aber in den FlusstÃ¤lern zu den bekannten FrÃ¼hjahrsÃ¼berschwemmungen fÃ¼hren, weil der Schnee aus einer sehr groÃen FlÃ¤che taut und sich in den relativ schmalen Flussbetten als Wasser sammelt.


----------



## caroka (11. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> es nächste mal kriste 100m netzwerkkabel. dann gehts plauschen auch von de couch.
> 
> @luca: mer wern allans gelasse





Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Jez habb isch e gans schleschtes Gewisse. 

@Maggo
rischtisch wissenschaflich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

ob er liegen bleibt weiß ich natürlich nicht, ich heisse ja nicht kachelmann mit nachnamen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass wir auch dieses jahr die schnauze irgendwann voll davon haben.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Du Säckle, 
isch will net wisse wie de Schnee entsteht ich will wisse ob er am Frei Tag noch liegt. Meinst Du ich könnte mit dem Snowboard am WE?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Jez habb isch e gans schleschtes Gewisse.
> 
> @Maggo
> rischtisch wissenschaflich



Das is alles nur geklaut...


----------



## caroka (11. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das is alles nur geklaut...



Isch waas........bestimmt Wikipedia


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ob er liegen bleibt weiß ich natürlich nicht, ich heisse ja nicht kachelmann mit nachnamen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass wir auch dieses jahr die schnauze irgendwann voll davon haben.



Vom Schnee kann man nicht die Schnauze voll haben, wenn dann die Nase da kenn ich mich aber auch net sogut aus demit. Da sollte mer mal den Kölner Trainer frache! 


Wenns bei uns es ganze Jahr schneie würd wär ich Snowbordprofi und müßt mich net mit dene dapische Dietzebacher rumärgern


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

> Meinst Du ich könnte mit dem Snowboard am WE?



wenn du rollen untendran schraubst geht da bestimmt was......

jetzt mal ernst, ich denke der bleibt erstmal nicht liegen, normalerweise braucht das doch so zwei wochen. kennst du die webcam vom feldberg? da schau ich immer nach, wies wetter oben ist. 

UND AUSSERDEM SOLLST DU NICHT SNOWBOARDEN SONDERN MIT DEN SCHW.....PLAUSCHERN RADFAAAAAAHN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

*Isch will jetzt emal wisse was aus unserer Weihnachtsfeier werd?*


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

oja, gutes thema. leider sinds ja nur wir zwei. die fraa liescht uffm sofa, de gerd treibt sonstwas de frank fährt radd oder iss rudern oder ist hirschgulasch oder oder oder un de onkel carsten hängt bestimmt uff de a***** fest.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Ei isch fahr doch immer mit Euch, aber wenn de Schnee kommt.... 

Ausserdem bin ich übers Boarden widder zum Biken gekommen. Des is eigentlich genauso wie unser gebike. Mer kann springe in de Natur rumfahren  hat seine Kicks wenns schnell werd und wenn mal Freeride tut is es dann werklich wie mim Bike. Beim Freeride is mers Fahrrad in de Garage widder eingefalle. Es hat vorher 10 Jahr gestanne. Seit drei Jahr werds jetzt widder bewegt. Und fern Sommer is des genau des richtísche. Aber wenn Schnee liegt...


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

SPALTER!!!!

kann man im taunus gescheit schneebrett faahn? gibts da noch en funktionierende lift?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> oja, gutes thema. leider sinds ja nur wir zwei. die fraa liescht uffm sofa, de gerd treibt sonstwas de frank fährt radd oder iss rudern oder ist hirschgulasch oder oder oder un de onkel carsten hängt bestimmt uff de a***** fest.



Mer müsse Nägel mit Köp mache, sonst werd es nix. Eischentlich habe mer ja nur noch des oder des nächste Wocheend. E bische was zum Trinke, de Frank hat da ja schon a angebot gemacht, a paar Plätzcher, de gerd macht Guakomole, sonstnochwas zum Esse und vielleicht fer zwischedorsch en schene Bikerfilm. Aber net Roam, den krie ich zu Weihnachte..


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> SPALTER!!!!
> 
> kann man im taunus gescheit schneebrett faahn? gibts da noch en funktionierende lift?



Läßt de dich mim Bock auch hochziehe?


Wenn de Schneepflug da war kann mer uff em Seitestreife von de Gass gut fahren


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

> Meinst Du ich könnte mit dem Snowboard am WE?



dusd de da escht enufflaafe???


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

ich ärjer misch grad gewaldisch übber unsern subbermaggt um die egg. neulich musst isch fer zwa dobbelmagg en verkümmerte strauss basilikum kaafe un jetzt habb ich mer mandarine besorscht damit de vitaminhaushalt widder stimmt unn die dinger kannste fast net esse. die schmegge nach nix oder wie wir hessen zu sagen pflegen: wie ar*ch und friedrich


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

uwe

mach des pay tv aus, des iss teuer.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> dusd de da escht enufflaafe???



Im Taunus hab isch es schon zwamal gemacht. Moiends um sechs bin ich los. als de Lift in, isch glaub Oberreifenberg, uffgemacht hat war ich fertisch. Des is aber schwer anstengend des enufflaafe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2006)

laßt das mit dem boarden im taunus besser sein.
in der regel ist die schneedecke nicht hoch genug und man verschrammelt sich nur den belag.
wenn überhaupt gehts nur am gipfel und da heißt es dann schön immer wieder hochlaufen.
gibt immer ein paar verrückte, die sich ein paar kicker bauen und jumps üben. dafür reicht es vielleicht, aber längere abfahrten sind nicht drin ...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> uwe
> 
> mach des pay tv aus, des iss teuer.



Hab gerade versucht des rote Tuch zu finne:

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=Mnw5

gug emal ob Dus am Ende finne tusd


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> laßt das mit dem boarden im taunus besser sein.
> in der regel ist die schneedecke nicht hoch genug und man verschrammelt sich nur den belag.
> wenn überhaupt gehts nur am gipfel und da heißt es dann schön immer wieder hochlaufen.
> gibt immer ein paar verrückte, die sich ein paar kicker bauen und jumps üben. dafür reicht es vielleicht, aber längere abfahrten sind nicht drin ...



Isch weis doch, hab selbst zwei drei Kratzer vom Taunus im Board. Un trotzdem, mer soll ja die Hoffnung net uffgebe...


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab gerade versucht des rote Tuch zu finne:
> 
> http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=Mnw5
> 
> gug emal ob Dus am Ende finne tusd


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Sauerei! Pfui Deifel.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Also was is jetzt mit de Weihnachtsfeier?


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also was is jetzt mit de Weihnachtsfeier?



ich komm gerne


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

War des net Dein Disch um den mer uns setze wollte?


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

nee war er net. du darfst gerne kommen, aber die annern wern tierisch rot sehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

also nächst oder üwwernächst Woch? (Wo auch immer)


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

ich bin offen für fast alles. ich hab bisher glaub ich an beiden we's noch nix vor.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Also dann, Carsten, Gerd, Frank, Caro, Cracy, und die die isch all vergesse hab. Sabbelt heut Abend net nur unfuch, sondern schreibt emal ebbes Gescheites un lescht endlisch den Termin fer die Weihnachtsfeier fest sonst müsse mer noch a Jahr druff warte...

Un des mit dem Termin is eischentlisch ganz einfach, wenn net die Woch dann die nächst!


Maggo, isch mach misch jetzt emal vom Acker


Grüß aus Berlin ach an dei besser hälft


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

> Maggo, isch mach misch jetzt emal vom Acker



mach des, dann geh ich unner die degg uff die couch.



> Grüß aus Berlin ach an dei besser hälft



mach ich, sie werd sich bestimmt freue.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2006)

Verwöhn se a bische. Da freue se sich drüwwer!


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Verwöhn se a bische. Da freue se sich drüwwer!



nix da, die hat mich heut schon genug gestresst. ausserdem bin ich krank zu hause und sie hockt bei ihrer friseuse un iss am plauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. Dezember 2006)

Isch hads ja schonnema gepostet. Ich kann am 16.+17. des WE.  Unn isch wär für e Dur vonneweg.
Odder mer müsse de Schwerpungd ja ned uffs feiern lesche. Mer mache e Weihnachtsfahrt unn kehrn gemütlich wo ei.


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mit mir wohl nich, wa



Du extra Falschversteher, Du!!!  Klar möchte ich wieder mit Dir fahren!  Bei Dir hege ich jedoch die Hoffnung, dass Du es weiterhin im Plauschfred aushältst!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei Dir hege ich jedoch die Hoffnung, dass Du es weiterhin im Plauschfred aushältst!



Wieso JEDOCH


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wieso JEDOCH



weil der fux und der kater die Segel gestrichen haben.


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

ich hab nix gesagt.....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> weil der fux und der kater die Segel gestrichen haben.



AH..so  

Habe mir gestern meine Bike-Pläne 2007 genehmigt

PROST


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> AH..so
> 
> Habe mir gestern meine Bike-Pläne 2007 genehmigt
> 
> PROST



Laß mal hören!?


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. Dezember 2006)

Im Winterpokal schwinden die Platzierung von vormals 1. Platz auf inzwischen den 20. Platz :-(

Muss mal meinen Teamkollegen Fuel um Nachhilfe bitten. Mit Laufkilometern ist wahrlich kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laß mal hören!?



Mein Beitrag ist verschwunden


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Im Winterpokal schwinden die Platzierung von vormals 1. Platz auf inzwischen den 20. Platz :-(
> 
> Muss mal meinen Teamkollegen Fuel um Nachhilfe bitten. Mit Laufkilometern ist wahrlich kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen.



Du hältst doch trotz der weniger Punkte fürs Laufen gut mit!  So viel wie der Frank könnte ich auch nicht fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag ist verschwunden



Häh, welcher?


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag ist verschwunden



Der ist nur auf der vorherigen Seite.


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du hältst doch trotz der weniger Punkte fürs Laufen gut mit!



Die Mischung machts. Erkältung überwunden, ab jetzt fahre ich morgens und laufe abends. Mal sehn wie weit es mich bringt.


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Die Mischung machts. Erkältung überwunden, ab jetzt fahre ich morgens und laufe abends. Mal sehn wie weit es mich bringt.



Der Winterpokal macht Verrückte aus uns...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laß mal hören!?



ENCORE

März.....................Gardasee-Torbole  (Privat ) 

April.....................Esterel-Luberon 

Mai......................Toscana 

Sept....................Singe-Trail-Cross-West 

August.................3Männerferien ( Sylt-wenn ich ne Wohnung vonne
                                                Ex für umme kriege) 
MOTTO    WEG MIT DEM SCHEISSGELD


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ENCORE
> 
> März.....................Gardasee-Torbole  (Privat )
> 
> ...



  So viel SCHEISSGELD hätte ich gerne zum weggeben!!   

Verrückter Kerl!   Hört sich traumhaft an.


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ENCORE
> MOTTO    WEG MIT DEM SCHEISSGELD



... und für Februar?

In der neuen bike 01/07 steht ein Bericht, wie Biker mit kleinem Geld auch nach Mallorca kommt. Drei Touren sind zum nachfahren abgebildet. Für ein verlängertes Wochenende eine klasse Sache.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> So viel SCHEISSGELD hätte ich gerne zum weggeben!!  :eek
> 
> 
> Hab ich ja auch noch nicht! Kommt vielleicht noch anders
> ...


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ... und für Februar?
> 
> In der neuen bike 01/07 steht ein Bericht, wie Biker mit kleinem Geld auch nach Mallorca kommt. Drei Touren sind zum nachfahren abgebildet. Für ein verlängertes Wochenende eine klasse Sache.



...und November geht`s nach La Palma! Ich hab` da noch `ne Rechnung offen!!! (Montana triana)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ... und für Februar?
> 
> Komm ich nicht weg
> Ist noch Semester - jede Menge Prüfungen und son Wichs
> (Gerd....Gute Zeit für Dich.............unser Duell


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und November geht`s nach La Palma! Ich hab` da noch `ne Rechnung offen!!! (Montana triana)



O.K.


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ...
> (Gerd....Gute Zeit für Dich.............unser Duell



Danke für den Tipp!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Oder schreibt man  WIX?


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> saharadesertfox schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... und für Februar?
> ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!!!



ICH SCHENK DIR NICHTS UND KEINE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Roter Hirsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Prüfungen. Karneval prüft keiner!!! Zu Karneval wird geschunkelt was das Zeug hält. Da ist ne Tour zum prüfen der Trails auf Mallorca sinnvoller.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

wO BLEIBSTE

ATTACKE


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ICH SCHENK DIR NICHTS UND KEINE



heutiges GA1 ging schon fast ohne Schmerzen!  Bekomme wieder Mut...    (geht schnell bei mir)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

?????????????


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> heutiges GA1 ging schon fast ohne Schmerzen!  Bekomme wieder Mut...    (geht schnell bei mir)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> (geht schnell bei mir)



Mitem MUT


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> saharadesertfox schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... und für Februar?
> ...



Du schaffst das!  Ab und an muß man mal was a*******.


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mitem MUT



 genauuuuu


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Roter Hirsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Prüfungen. Karneval prüft keiner!!! Zu Karneval wird geschunkelt was das Zeug hält. Da ist ne Tour zum prüfen der Trails auf Mallorca sinnvoller.
> ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> genauuuuu



Willst Du das Raubtier in mir wecken ? 
Oder gar herausfordern ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Willst Du das Raubtier in mir wecken ?
> Oder gar herausfordern ?!



Das Tierchen schlucke ich mit Haut und Haaren!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> saharadesertfox schrieb:
> 
> 
> > armer Hirsch, bekommt auch noch Öl in die Wunde gegossen...
> ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Tierchen schlucke ich mit Haut und Haaren!


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


>



Vor allem, wenn ich mir nicht bald mal was zu Essen mache!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Dezember 2006)

Jungs, ich muß jetzt schlafen 
Morgen sind wieder Anhörungen fürne Professur 
Wenn ich da schnarche, störe ich vielleicht die Kandidaten  


Und Gerd   .......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn ich mir nicht bald mal was zu Essen mache!



Nicht zu viel..............DAS BERG-ZEITFAHREN


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Dezember 2006)

Gute Nacht 

Du letzter PLAUSCHER


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2006)

Hmm, nun sitze ich hier und singe...oder auch nicht. tja gerd, trotz deines beistandes bin ich immer noch nicht fertig. naja, bis 3 mache ich noch und dann muss ich halt morgen früher raus und bis mittag noch den rest machen 

boah ich sollte mein zeitmanagement doch etwas überdenken *lach* - weitere möglichkeiten wären auch noch 

- weniger plauschen
- schneller schaffe

mensch wenn net die dummisch eva gewesen wäre ;-) dann könnten wir männer alle schön nix tun und den ganzen tag biken *träum*


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nicht zu viel..............DAS BERG-ZEITFAHREN



So, Essen ist fertig.

Beim Bergzeitfahren werden wir auf Gerechtigkeit achten: Du bekommst einen 20kg Rucksack gepackt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gute Nacht
> 
> Du letzter PLAUSCHER



Gute Nacht, aber hier wird durchgeplauscht, es gibt keinen letzten.  

bis auf:


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Hmm, nun sitze ich hier und singe...oder auch nicht. tja gerd, trotz deines beistandes bin ich immer noch nicht fertig. naja, bis 3 mache ich noch und dann muss ich halt morgen früher raus und bis mittag noch den rest machen
> 
> boah ich sollte mein zeitmanagement doch etwas überdenken *lach* - weitere möglichkeiten wären auch noch
> 
> ...



Du plauschst weniger! Schneller schaffe klappt eh net...  

ohne dem Evchen wär manches einfacher, aber auch wesentlich öder!  

ach so:   halte sie immer noch, enttäusch mich net!


----------



## caroka (12. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,

wow................ seit 5:47 Stunne kaan Posd.
Seid Ihr krank odder machd Ihr ma was sinnvolles.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, Essen ist fertig.
> 
> Beim Bergzeitfahren werden wir auf Gerechtigkeit achten: Du bekommst einen 20kg Rucksack gepackt!!!



MOIN  
Nur noch 18kg  Am SO hatte ich ein Kz. mit Brunch (1Stunde)
dazwischen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Dezember 2006)

Der Schönste Moment an einem bikefreien Tag:
Alle aus dem Haus, vor dem Kaputscho sitzen..... 

UND DANN IST KEIN PLAUSCHER DA::::


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Dezember 2006)

Moin Maggo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Der Schönste Moment an einem bikefreien Tag:
> Alle aus dem Haus, vor dem Kaputscho sitzen.....
> 
> UND DANN IST KEIN PLAUSCHER DA::::



Häh? Schöne Momente an bikefreien Tagen?  Das widerspricht sich doch!!!  

Naja, wenn ich mir überlege jetzt bei 25° und Sonnenschein am Strand zu sitzen und Café cortado condensata zu schlürfen...


----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Maggo



moin pedä!! guten morgen jim bob. guten morgen john boy......


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2006)

Moin Ihr Plauscher, hab grad Zigarettenpause.

Ihr seid doch , noch 5 Postings und wir haben die 6000


----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2006)

noch vier.....


----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch , noch 5 Postings und wir haben die 6000



und überhaupt bist du doch zusammen mitm gerd einer der oberverrückten.


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> und überhaupt bist du doch zusammen mitm gerd einer der oberverrückten.



WIIIIIIIIEEEEEESOOOOOOO??????  

Ich, als der Prototyp der Vernunft kann da überhaupt nicht gemeint sein!!!! Wieso erzählt mir keiner, dass wir hier mittlerweile einen Namensvetter von mir haben???


----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> WIIIIIIIIEEEEEESOOOOOOO??????
> 
> Ich, als der Prototyp der Vernunft kann da überhaupt nicht gemeint sein!!!! Wieso erzählt mir keiner, dass wir hier mittlerweile einen Namensvetter von mir haben???



du solltest nen psychiater konsultieren. du leidest unter multipler persönlichkeitsspaltung.


----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2006)

6000!!!!!!

ich glaub der arkonis hatte doch vor zwei wochen erst 5000.


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> du solltest nen psychiater konsultieren. du leidest unter multipler persönlichkeitsspaltung.


Nöööö, ich bin nur multifunktional, multiinteressiert, multibegabt, .... Am Multimillionär arbeite ich noch!    


Maggo schrieb:


> 6000!!!!!!
> 
> ich glaub der arkonis hatte doch vor zwei wochen erst 5000.


Ist das wirklich schon so lange her???


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nöööö, ich bin nur multifunktional, multiinteressiert, multibegabt, .... Am Multimillionär arbeite ich noch!
> 
> Ist das wirklich schon so lange her???



7.12.! nicht mal eine Woche, gerade mal FÜNF Tage!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2006)

des iss ja gerdae zu inflationiär, wenigstens hat das ganze hier niveau und stil und seinen ganz eigenen charakter.


----------



## caroka (12. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin pedä!! guten morgen jim bob. guten morgen john boy......





Arachne schrieb:


> Ich, als der *Prototyp der Vernunft* kann da überhaupt nicht .......


Isch lach misch wegg. 


Maggo schrieb:


> du solltest nen psychiater konsultieren. du leidest unter multipler persönlichkeitsspaltung.


 


Maggo schrieb:


> 6000!!!!!!
> 
> ich glaub der arkonis hatte doch vor zwei wochen erst 5000.


*Zwei* Wochen....... Du bist ein maßloser Übertreiber. 


Arachne schrieb:


> Nöööö, ich bin nur multifunktional, multiinteressiert, multibegabt, .... Am Multimillionär arbeite ich noch!


Dann mach mal hinn............ 



Maggo schrieb:


> des iss ja gerdae zu inflationiär, wenigstens hat das ganze hier niveau und stil und seinen ganz eigenen charakter.



Jo


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> und überhaupt bist du doch zusammen mitm gerd einer der oberverrückten.




Das stimmt doch gar nicht, davon weis ich gar nix!


Maggo schrieb:


> 6000!!!!!!
> 
> ich glaub der arkonis hatte doch vor zwei wochen erst 5000.



Ich glaub das ist max. ne Woche her


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2006)

hallo ihr wilden. mensch super blauer himmer, sonne und ich kann nicht biken gehen. zum in die luft gehen 

man für was braucht man auch kunden *lach* - naja so bleibt mein bike wenigstens für heute abend sauber


----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2006)

> Das stimmt doch gar nicht, davon weis ich gar nix!



http://www.integrative-psychotherapie-wiesbaden.de/

geh du doch da mal hin. nimm am besten deinen hund und den gerd mit.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2006)

Da gehen wenn überhaupt die Taunusplauscher geschlossen hin. Die bietet ja auch Gruppentherapie an, genau das richtige für spinner wie wir es sind!


----------



## caroka (12. Dezember 2006)

gude, was geht???  platt odder was...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2006)

Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, vor 4 Tagen haben wir die 5000 geknackt.


----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3261195&postcount=6002

es waren fünf. tausend postings in vier tagen schafft doch keiner, das grenzt ja schon an wahnsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Diemkollesche, wurmt es Euch nicht das die vom Dimbrecingdiem vor uns stehen.---macht emal a paa punkde. Ich glaub bei mir werd des in nächster Zeit ned werklich einfach, da die Erkältung im Anmarsch iss und die Awweit ned uff mich verzichte kann.

Wenn jetzt einer glaubt ich würd aus lauder Fürsorge noch mehr ranglotze hadd der sich gedäuscht ..........

Was iss mit Donnerstag??? 14 Uhr Hohemark??

Wer kommt nachher zum Denfeld??


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2006)

Erzähl hier bloß nix von heut Abend, ich wollt ach komme un jetzt sitz ich in Berlin...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich war beim Arzt (Reizstrom fürn Rücken, Rezept für die Seitenscheidentzündung) und dann bei der Theorie. Und die Fahrstd. gestern war auch Mi*tkram weils sich zum 2. mal hinterm Steuer und dann gleich nass, dunkel und Nebel mit über 38° im Kopf einfach bes**issen fährt! Und jetzt geh ich mich auskurieren - soviel zu den Punkten  schon wieder krank, ich könnt kot*en, aber sowas von (hab ich schonmal erwähnt das ich wegen Krankheit erst im Juli (ab Nov. 05 immer mal wieder was gewesen, ab mitte März dann richtig , ende wars Krankenhaus) richtig einsteigen konnte?)
Nacht Leute, hoffe ihr habt heut was gelernt (ich durft mir Nummernschilder angugge)


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2006)

wie de luca hat zeet zum plausche, isch denk der schafft. Lucafabienne auch krank daheim und glei in de kuschel muschel.


----------



## arkonis (12. Dezember 2006)

ich glaub ich brauche ein Rennrad...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie de luca hat zeet zum plausche, isch denk der schafft. Lucafabienne auch krank daheim und glei in de kuschel muschel.



Ei des is ja wohl des allerletzte, da bin ich emal fer a paar Minute in de Kneip und komm widder zurück ins Hotel und da hat die Lucafabien mein Name benutzt! So, nach em haufe Single Malt und noch a paar Bier gehts mir eischentlich ganz gut. Da will isch nochamel drüwerwegschaue und maner Fraa vergewwe.

Éischentlich hab ich erwartet irschendwas vom Kurs zu erfahre was misch neidisch macht, awer nix is, da mach isch misch halt ins Bett. (Vorbereitung fer Moie)

un am Freitag wer ich mein Bock hambringe und wehe wen net....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich glaub ich brauche ein Rennrad...



Warum?
Wlllste stupide den Asphalt anglotzen, den nächsten
Kirchturm erreichen,
Dich über ignorante Motorrad ärgern und auf rücksichtslose
BMW / Porschefahrer fluchen ????  

(Ein ehem.RRF)


----------



## arkonis (12. Dezember 2006)

hmm nö, die Werbung erzählt immer was anderes, schöne landschaften, schnelle fahrten usw.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Warum?
> Wlllste stupide den Asphalt anglotzen, den nächsten
> Kirchturm erreichen,
> Dich über ignorante Motorrad ärgern und auf rücksichtslose
> ...





weist de wenns um Rennräder geht is mer am beste ruhisch und bedauert innerlisch, wer is dann so blöd zwische de Autos uf de Gass mit em rennrad rumzufahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2006)

so jetzt las ich mich nach hinne falle...plumps


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> weist de wenns um Rennräder geht is mer am beste ruhisch und bedauert innerlisch, wer is dann so blöd zwische de Autos uf de Gass mit em rennrad rumzufahren?



Ach, wäre ich so abgeklärt, ich tät´..........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Dezember 2006)

@Arachne und alle anderen Verrückten............ 

Treppen-Fahrtechnik in Kalabrien !?! 

bitou.de


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2006)

so denfeld war ganz gut...habe zwar nur die hälfte verstanden (kein physik studiert ) - aber schon interessant.


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Isch lach misch wegg.
> ...



  ich mich aach!!!     Des is doch sowas von offesichtlich!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://www.integrative-psychotherapie-wiesbaden.de/
> 
> geh du doch da mal hin. nimm am besten deinen hund und den gerd mit.



maanste werklich, ich müßt mei bärsönlichkeit NOCH weidä entwickle???


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> gude, was geht???  platt odder was...



ei subbä!  hat widdä ma kaaner geblickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hallo Diemkollesche, wurmt es Euch nicht das die vom Dimbrecingdiem vor uns stehen.---macht emal a paa punkde. Ich glaub bei mir werd des in nächster Zeit ned werklich einfach, da die Erkältung im Anmarsch iss und die Awweit ned uff mich verzichte kann.
> 
> Wenn jetzt einer glaubt ich würd aus lauder Fürsorge noch mehr ranglotze hadd der sich gedäuscht ..........
> 
> ...



Klar wurmt mich des!

Was hastn Du fer a komisch abbeit???  

Donnertach bin ich noch net so weid...


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich war beim Arzt (Reizstrom fürn Rücken, Rezept für die Seitenscheidentzündung) und dann bei der Theorie. Und die Fahrstd. gestern war auch Mi*tkram weils sich zum 2. mal hinterm Steuer und dann gleich nass, dunkel und Nebel mit über 38° im Kopf einfach bes**issen fährt! Und jetzt geh ich mich auskurieren - soviel zu den Punkten  schon wieder krank, ich könnt kot*en, aber sowas von (hab ich schonmal erwähnt das ich wegen Krankheit erst im Juli (ab Nov. 05 immer mal wieder was gewesen, ab mitte März dann richtig , ende wars Krankenhaus) richtig einsteigen konnte?)
> Nacht Leute, hoffe ihr habt heut was gelernt (ich durft mir Nummernschilder angugge)



Das liegt nur daran, dass Du Dein Immunsystem nicht mal ein wenig abhärtest. Am besten könntest Du das übrigens mit Radfahren an der frischen Luft!!!


----------



## fUEL (12. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Warum?
> Wlllste stupide den Asphalt anglotzen, den nächsten
> Kirchturm erreichen,
> Dich über ignorante Motorrad ärgern und auf rücksichtslose
> ...


Also ich dät dir en Crosser empfehle alles was Rennrad geil macht ausser dem 
Asphalt( geht nadürlich aach) und kein rücksichtslose Renaultfahrer, der glaubt des de Briatoreflavio sei Gehalt bezahle solld.

Musst Dir aach ned von enem lustische Kerl erkläre lassen, dass de besser in Physik uffpasse hätdsd solle staat dere scharfe nachbarin unnerm pullover zu helfen die Trächer zu richte ( jaja , damals)!

Kauf der en Crosser da kannst de sogar im Trail mitkomme und uff de Strass ist echt Spinne aagesacht.


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie de luca hat zeet zum plausche, isch denk der schafft. Lucafabienne auch krank daheim und glei in de kuschel muschel.



lass der nur nix vom lugga sache un guck aach immer obber aach ebbes schaffe tut!


----------



## fUEL (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das liegt nur daran, dass Du Dein Immunsystem nicht mal ein wenig abhärtest. Am besten könntest Du das übrigens mit Radfahren an der frischen Luft!!!



Hab scho de Pulsmesser aagezoche..............






























meue früh muss ich de Ruhepuls von heut nacht auswerde.............






















hat mir mein personal trainer gesacht...............














Watt all jibt jibt et ned.


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich glaub ich brauche ein Rennrad...



had dei pörsonell tränerin jez a rennrad?! Odder wollt ei von dene dich verwöhnende sekrärinne sich von dir de asphalt zeiche lasse?!


----------



## fUEL (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> had dei pörsonell tränerin jez a rennrad?! Odder wollt ei von dene dich verwöhnende sekrärinne sich von dir de asphalt zeiche lasse?!



Ich befürchte, wenn ich um 9 meue früh aus em Wald zurück bin habt er de 7000 te Post gefeiert........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> und kein rücksichtslose Renaultfahrer, der glaubt des de Briatoreflavio sei Gehalt bezahle solld.
> 
> Mein Gehalt möcht ich nehmen wie bisher
> Ich bräuchte noch eins von BF um .................


----------



## fUEL (13. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> fUEL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und kein rücksichtslose Renaultfahrer, der glaubt des de Briatoreflavio sei Gehalt bezahle solld.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne und alle anderen Verrückten............
> 
> Treppen-Fahrtechnik in Kalabrien !?!
> 
> bitou.de


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, wenn ich um 9 meue früh aus em Wald zurück bin habt er de 7000 te Post gefeiert........



haste da net a 0 vergesse?


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab scho de Pulsmesser aagezoche..............
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Uff des ergebnis daaner nachtwandlunge bin ich aach e ma gespannt!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Roter Hirsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du Abkürzungsminister !!!!!
> ...


----------



## fUEL (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> haste da net a 0 vergesse?



Gud nacht dann ma , mei weib had halsweh, muß hin und pflegen und so..   hab so mitleid !!!!!!!!!!!!

Cu domani


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> fUEL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich muß abkürzen, weil ich so langsam tippe
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Dezember 2006)

Guuds Nächdle denne.


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

@caroka: bist ja werklich gelaafe!  war dadenach aach noch alles wie vorher?


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guuds Nächdle denne.



midde am früje abend...

gud nacht!


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Dezember 2006)

boah der gerd, kaum das fahrwerk eingestellt schon tippt er hier romane


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guuds Nächdle denne.



jo dir auch ne gute nacht.


----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2006)

wasn hier los  , kaaner da  

kann net penne, hab mir die rüsselpest eingefange  

na ja, guck ich halt mal, was des fernsehe um die zeit so zu biete hat ...


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> wasn hier los  , kaaner da
> 
> kann net penne, hab mir die rüsselpest eingefange
> 
> na ja, guck ich halt mal, was des fernsehe um die zeit so zu biete hat ...



armer Kerl!  Liegt bestimmt auch daran, dass Du Dich zu wenig an der frischen Luft bewegst...

Gute Besserung! Besser Dich!


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> boah der gerd, kaum das fahrwerk eingestellt schon tippt er hier romane



naja, ich muß doch überall meinen Senf dazu geben!


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Dezember 2006)

ich kann sogar noch später  dafür bin ich ein gutes stück weiter. *puh*

wünsche euch einen schönen guten morgen und mir erstmal einpaar stunden schlaf.


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne und alle anderen Verrückten............
> 
> Treppen-Fahrtechnik in Kalabrien !?!
> 
> bitou.de


Lust häd isch schonn........... 


Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: bist ja werklich gelaafe!  war dadenach aach noch alles wie vorher?


Des waa *noch* bessä., unn mam Rügge gehds widder rischdisch gud. 


wissefux schrieb:


> wasn hier los  , kaaner da
> 
> kann net penne, hab mir die rüsselpest eingefange
> 
> na ja, guck ich halt mal, was des fernsehe um die zeit so zu biete hat ...


Des dud mer Leid, da kannsde ja gaa kaa Pungde eifahn. 
Nee, also isch wünsch der escht Gude Besserung.

Es scheint Leud zu gebbe die kaa Bett habbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des dud mer Leid, da kannsde ja gaa kaa Pungde eifahn.
> Nee, also isch wünsch der escht Gude Besserung.



da braucht sich momentan kaaner gedanke drum mache. isch komm aach ohne rüsselpest dies jahr net wahrscheinlich net mehr zum pungte  
aber meine kollegen haben das team ja zielsicher an allen plauschern vorbeigeführt, ganz ohne mich


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> da braucht sich momentan kaaner gedanke drum mache. isch komm aach ohne rüsselpest dies jahr net wahrscheinlich net mehr zum pungte
> aber meine kollegen haben das team ja zielsicher an allen plauschern vorbeigeführt, ganz ohne mich



Musst Du das so hervorheben.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2006)

Des mit der Rüsselpest ist schon ein S*****. Beim mir kommt und geht die auch dauernd.

Beste Genesungswünsche an alle Kranken!


----------



## fUEL (13. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> da braucht sich momentan kaaner gedanke drum mache. isch komm aach ohne rüsselpest dies jahr net wahrscheinlich net mehr zum pungte
> aber meine kollegen haben das team ja zielsicher an allen plauschern vorbeigeführt, ganz ohne mich



Knutsch doch mal mit dem Padres, damit mir widder a schangs hawwe.  

Hab heut meue mei fraa gepflegt, die hat Brochial dingsda deshalb nur e paar ergopunkde.
Goethe is tot schiller ist tot und ich hab aach scho halsweh.....


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Knutsch doch mal mit dem Padres, damit mir widder a schangs hawwe.
> 
> Hab heut meue mei fraa gepflegt, die hat Brochial dingsda deshalb nur e paar ergopunkde.
> Goethe is tot schiller ist tot und ich hab aach scho halsweh.....



Goethe un Schiller? In was fer a Disziplin sin die denn gefahn???


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

@caroka: des freit mich! 

wo isn der selbstschulterklopfsmeilie...


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Dezember 2006)

morgen...


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morgen...



Moje!

Wieviele Stunden schläfst Du Denn so am Stück?


----------



## bodo_nimda (13. Dezember 2006)

hi hkn und arachne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (13. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morgen...



Hi, warsd de noch uffm Feldi heut nacht???


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> hi hkn und arachne



Hi Bodo, alles klar?


----------



## bodo_nimda (13. Dezember 2006)

ja soweit schon, ein wenig müde bin ich ...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2006)

sehr anregende Conversation


Konnt mer gestern was lerne?


----------



## bodo_nimda (13. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sehr anregende Conversation
> 
> 
> Konnt mer gestern was lerne?



jo konnte mer un zwar des mer ka ahnung ham


----------



## fUEL (13. Dezember 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> jo konnte mer un zwar des mer ka ahnung ham


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sehr anregende Conversation
> 
> 
> Konnt mer gestern was lerne?



es war seeeeeehhhr technisch! Hat mir schon einiges gebracht! Der Chef der Firma german answer (bauen u.a. sehr hochwertige Federgabeln und Hinterbaudämpfer) hat ca. 2h lang vorgetragen und dazwischen und danach alle Fragen beantwortet. Er hat die verschiedenen Federungssysteme und deren Unterschiede im Detail erklärt. Danach konntest Du Dir Deine Dämpfer erklären und einstellen lassen. Bin gegen elf von da weg gekommen...


----------



## fUEL (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> es war seeeeeehhhr technisch! Hat mir schon einiges gebracht! Der Chef der Firma german answer (bauen u.a. sehr hochwertige Federgabeln und Hinterbaudämpfer) hat ca. 2h lang vorgetragen und dazwischen und danach alle Fragen beantwortet. Er hat die verschiedenen Federungssysteme und deren Unterschiede im Detail erklärt. Danach konntest Du Dir Deine Dämpfer erklären und einstellen lassen. Bin gegen elf von da weg gekommen...



Abba groosses Lob dem guude Mann der hat das seehr gut gemacht. Und viele Leutcher habbe die Bedenke gegen eingelenkige Fahrwerke aus dem Hirn gestriche.

Hat zwar angestrengt abber die letzte 2 Stunne warn anstrengender.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2006)

Na dann hoffe isch das er Ihr net nur uff euerm Wisse hocke tut, sondern des gestern gelernte an misch weitergebe tut!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2006)

Hier noch was für die fortgeschrittenen Treppenfahrer

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=ODN8MQ==

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MzY4NjF8Mw==


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier noch was für die fortgeschrittenen Treppenfahrer
> 
> http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=ODN8MQ==
> 
> http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MzY4NjF8Mw==



 Das erste sieht so aus, als ob es weh getan hat!


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi, warsd de noch uffm Feldi heut nacht???



*lach* nö, aber vielleicht werde ich mich heute abend mal in die richtung bewegen. weiss aber noch nicht - muss noch zu nem termin...


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Lara, es Croft ja gar nicht mehr!?


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Dezember 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> hi hkn und arachne



servus thorsten


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Dezember 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> jo konnte mer un zwar des mer ka ahnung ham




*zustimm*


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hallo Lara, es Croft ja gar nicht mehr!?


Da binn isch..... 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier noch was für die fortgeschrittenen Treppenfahrer
> 
> http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=ODN8MQ==
> 
> http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MzY4NjF8Mw==


Mensch Lugga,
wenn isch sowas sehe du, wer isch immer gans nervös.  Habb gestern en Ausschnitt aus em Friereidfilm gesehe. die Jungs waarn escht g**l druff. Da kannsde nur neidisch werrn.  



Arachne schrieb:


> es war seeeeeehhhr technisch! .......





bodo_nimda schrieb:


> jo konnte mer un zwar des mer ka ahnung ham





habkeinnick schrieb:


> *zustimm*





fUEL schrieb:


>


Eieiei, da werrn die Frauscher extra schon ausgelachert damids teschnischer werrn kann unn dann dud Ihr nix verstehn.  Ei wer hilft mer dann jez beim Defekt.  Naja, der Wöökschopp waa aach ned so wischtisch, weil isch e Haadteel fahrn du. Es nächsde ma müssder dann abbä ma uffbasse. Vllt. du isch mer neemlisch noch Scheibebremse zulesche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Sachte ma, habbe mer de erste abril???  die telekom rief a un maante, es werd alles billicher, schneller und flet??? un ich mußt nix neus bestelle, beufftrache, odder sons ebbes!???


----------



## Maggo (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sachte ma, habbe mer de erste abril???  die telekom rief a un maante, es werd alles billicher, schneller und flet??? un ich mußt nix neus bestelle, beufftrache, odder sons ebbes!???



habbe se bei mir aach gemacht. ich war glückseelisch, de tarif iss noch von 2000 unn seither hat sich nixmehr geännert.jetz iss alles flet ohne volumenbegrenzung unn bald auch e 6000er leitung.


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> habbe se bei mir aach gemacht. ich war glückseelisch, de tarif iss noch von 2000 unn seither hat sich nixmehr geännert.jetz iss alles flet ohne volumenbegrenzung unn bald auch e 6000er leitung.



völlich untüppich fer die!

ich kratz an de GA2!!!    ok, immer noch unter Schmerzmitteln...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> völlich untüppich fer die!
> 
> ich kratz an de GA2!!!    ok, immer noch unter Schmerzmitteln...



Übernem Dich net! Net das de um Woche zurückgeworfe wirst.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2006)

Uwe: was macht deine Led?


----------



## arkonis (13. Dezember 2006)

die Mirage wird immer schwächer...ich glaube da wird bald ein zweitakku fällig


----------



## Marsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

moin leute; guten abend eure majestät und tach opi...


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Übernem Dich net! Net das de um Woche zurückgeworfe wirst.



Du kommst nie wieder so dicht an mich heran!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2006)

Markus: bau dir doch selbst einen, dann haste genau das was du brauchst und günstiger is auch noch.

Sers Marsmann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (13. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> moin leute; guten abend eure majestät und tach opi...


danke, mein Untertan


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2006)

Cracy ich bin Berlin, hab seit zwei Wochen Weihnachtsstress auf der Arbeit. Projekt LED hat ne Erkältung und braucht noch ne Weile. Mla sehen ob ich nächste Woche zum bestellen komm, dann könnt ich zwische den Jahren mal ein wenig spielen...

Hab von Hotel ne 50W Halo geschenkt bekommen. Die dürfte zwar nur ne Knappe Stunde leuchten dafür aber hell


----------



## arkonis (13. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Markus: bau dir doch selbst einen, dann haste genau das was du brauchst und günstiger is auch noch.
> 
> Sers Marsmann.



schon aber die liebe Zeit...


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> moin leute; guten abend eure majestät und tach opi...



Hi Jungchen, ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du so schnell bist, dass Du meinem Tritt in Deinen Hintern entkommst!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> moin leute; guten abend eure majestät und tach opi...




Wer ist der Opi?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2006)

uwe: das mit den 50watt kenne ich  allerdings leuchtet die mit deinem Akku keine std.
Markus: wer nachts fahren kann, kann nachts auch mal basteln (jeder braucht ne Pause) und länger als einen langezogenen, nicht mitgefahrenen Nightride dauert son Akku nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2006)

Uwe, Gerd ist Opi (wegen seinem Unfall und der daraus resultierenden, vorrübergehenden, eingeschrenkten Bewegungmöglichkeit?)


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Jungchen, ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du so schnell bist, dass Du meinem Tritt in Deinen Hintern entkommst!



Gerd Du fühlst dich angesprochen?   

Kennt jemand den Opi den keiner kennt?


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> uwe: das mit den 50watt kenne ich  allerdings leuchtet die mit deinem Akku keine std.
> Markus: wer nachts fahren kann, kann nachts auch mal basteln (jeder braucht ne Pause)



Die Lampe macht ohne funktionierendes Bike keinen Sinn! ...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe, Gerd ist Opi (wegen seinem Unfall und der daraus resultierenden, vorrübergehenden, eingeschrenkten Bewegungmöglichkeit?)



Da drauf trink ich jetzt einen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2006)

Gerd  ist sein Stumpi etwa nicht mehr da?


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe, Gerd ist Opi (wegen seinem Unfall und der daraus resultierenden, vorrübergehenden, eingeschrenkten Bewegungmöglichkeit?)





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd Du fühlst dich angesprochen?
> 
> Kennt jemand den Opi den keiner kennt?



Da ging es um diesen besten Jahrgang, dem wohl auch Maiks Mami entstammt!


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da drauf trink ich jetzt einen



auf was genau? vorrrrrrrrrrrrrrsssssssssssichchchcht


----------



## Marsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> danke, mein Untertan



das war an den taunusplanscher gerichtet, für dich gilt das ganz normale "moin leute"


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> das war an den taunusplanscher gerichtet, für dich gilt das ganz normale "moin leute"



taunusplanscher? Meinst Du das, weil er kein funktionierendes MTB mehr hat?


----------



## Marsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe, Gerd ist Opi (wegen seinem Unfall und der daraus resultierenden, vorrübergehenden, eingeschrenkten Bewegungmöglichkeit?)



neion das hatten wir beim letzten mal weil er unbedingt vaddi sein wollte habe ich mir gedenkt das opi auch net schlecht is weil mein opi tot is und ich nu nnen neuen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> taunusplanscher? Meinst Du das, weil er kein funktionierendes MTB mehr hat?



nein steht doch in seinem bild


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da ging es um diesen besten Jahrgang, dem wohl auch Maiks Mami entstammt!



Du wirst doch wohl nicht jetzt schon unanständig werden wollen


----------



## Marsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Du wirst doch wohl nicht jetzt schon unanständig werden wollen



das sollte nur heißen das sie aus ungefähr dem selben jahr sta´mmen


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> nein steht doch in seinem bild



ne, auf seinem Bild steht Taunusplauscher und zu denen gehört auch der arkonis.


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Du wirst doch wohl nicht jetzt schon unanständig werden wollen



Wie denn, wo denn, was denn? Das habe ich schon lange hinter mir! Aber der kleine Frechdax is nich von mir.


----------



## Marsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

uuups sorry  dann sage ich ab jetzt majestät ihr wisst ja alle wer gemeint ist...


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> uuups sorry  dann sage ich ab jetzt majestät ihr wisst ja alle wer gemeint ist...



ja, wir alle!


----------



## Marsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie denn, wo denn, was denn? Das habe ich schon lange hinter mir! Aber der kleine Frechdax is nich von mir.



mein vadder is ja auch schon 52....


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> mein vadder is ja auch schon 52....



au net schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> au net schlecht.



jop genau 10 jahre (bis auf das er am 2.1. geburtstag hat und sie am 10 oder 20 april gebrutstag hat ich verwechsle das immer weil mein bruder auch an einem der beiden tage geburtstag hat...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2006)

Mein Vadder is 64 n halb und ich bin trotzdem n anständige Kerl geworrn  Dafür hab ich halt noch n Halbbruder mit fast 40  alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile (kein Fussball mim Vadder un so)


----------



## Marsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mein Vadder is 64 n halb und ich bin trotzdem n anständige Kerl geworrn  Dafür hab ich halt noch n Halbbruder mit fast 40  alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile (kein Fussball mim Vadder un so)



wie alt bisn du?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2006)

17 dreiverddel


----------



## Marsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

ok das auch mal cool ich 14 3/4tel
has du auch im februar gebrutstag


----------



## Marsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

aber sag mal wo bekommste das geld für so ein bike her?
seid ihr reich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2006)

jopp, wenn der Februar zu zwo driddeln rum is werd ich 18 (und hab hoffentlich den Lappen)


----------



## Marsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> jopp, wenn der Februar zu zwo driddeln rum is werd ich 18 (und hab hoffentlich den Lappen)



den kannste dir auch noch leisten???


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> den kannste dir auch noch leisten???



das jopp war wohl für den Februar...


----------



## Marsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> das jopp war wohl für den Februar...



ja aber wenn er biken geht *und* sich nen führerschein leisten kann dann hat er 

a) keine anderen hobbys oder 

b) reiche eltern oder 

c) nen job


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2006)

Hab sogar zwei Bikes und ein drittes (ESX7) in planung 
Nein, Reich sind wir sicher nicht, wir gehören zur aussterbenden Mittelschicht.
Hobbys beschrenkt sich wirklich sehr stark aufs Biken, früher (als ich dazu noch Zeit hatte) hab ich noch mitm Modellbau (Verbrennerautos) rumgemacht - auch nicht günstig.
Das Geld für die Bikes und den Schein überweißt mir mein Arbeitgeber der so freundlich war mir einen Ausbildungsvertrag zu geben 
Abgesehen davon Rauche ich nicht (bringt einem immerhin 1 mittelklasse Bike pro Jahr! - nein Gerd, für dich zählt das nicht ) und ich geh auch nur äusserst selten mal einen "Saufen mit Kumpels" (rechne dafür insg. 50 pro Wochenende und das seit dem 16. - dann weißt du was man an Geld für sein Hobby hat  )
Falls dich das beruhigt: wenn ich 18 bin hab ich nicht die Kohle über direkt nen Neuwagen zu kaufen (auch keinen kleinen)
als ich in deinem Alter war (höhö ) hatte ich aber auch kein Geld (ausser das bissel Taschengeld von den Eltern) und das mit dem Modellbau hat trotzdem irgendwie geklappt. Und mein erstes richtiges Bike habe ich mir in den Ferien durch Bimboarbeiten bei andern Leuten verdient (Laminat legen, Streichen, Möbel aufbaun und son Kram).
So, bin dann jetzt raus - tschöö


----------



## Marsmann (13. Dezember 2006)

jop tschöö


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2006)

Na Ihr Plauschers...... 
War gerade mal im Keller und hab klarschiff gemacht. Wie gut, dass isch mich mal um mein Schwarzen gekümmert hab. Die Bremsen sind so schlecht eingestellt, bzw. haben sich verstellt , dass es die Mäntel etwas angefressen hat.  Schön, dass ich es noch gemerkt habe. 


Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Jungchen, ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du so schnell bist, dass Du meinem Tritt in Deinen Hintern entkommst!


Na was denn, Du läufst doch wirklich wie ein Opa.  duck und weg


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe, Gerd ist Opi (wegen seinem Unfall und der daraus resultierenden, vorrübergehenden, eingeschrenkten Bewegungmöglichkeit?)


Da brauchst Du noch eine Erklärung?


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Na Ihr Plauschers......
> War gerade mal im Keller und hab klarschiff gemacht. Wie gut dass isch mich mal um mein Schwarzen gekümmert hab. Die Bremsen sind so schlecht eingestellt, bzw. haben sich verstellt , dass es die Mäntel etwas angefressen hat.  Schön, dass ich es noch gemerkt habe.
> 
> Na was denn, Du läufst doch wirklich wie ein Opa.  duck und weg
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...............................


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

He, hkn, sag` Du bitte mal was nettes! Die sind alle gerade so frech zu mir...


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> He, hkn, sag` Du bitte mal was nettes! Die sind alle gerade so frech zu mir...



OK, Du siehst sexy aus mit offenem Haar.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> OK, Du siehst sexy aus mit offenem Haar.......



Ich krieg Dich noch zwischen die Finger!!!


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich krieg Dich noch zwischen die Finger!!!


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> :Trolleyerin:



Ich ziehe mich dezent zurück

und überlasse das Feld

*den Wahnsinnigen!!!*


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mich dezent zurück
> 
> und überlasse das Feld
> 
> *den Wahnsinnigen!!!*


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mich dezent zurück
> 
> und überlasse das Feld
> 
> *den Wahnsinnigen!!!*



DA BIN ICH


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> DA BIN ICH



  

uuups, bin doch gar nicht mehr da - duck und weg........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Dezember 2006)

gERD ;dU GIBST MIR NOCH NE aNTWORT UFF DI PN


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> gERD ;dU GIBST MIR NOCH NE aNTWORT UFF DI PN



Hab ich doch! Mach `nen Vorschlag (per PN). Im Moment hast Du noch fast die freie Auswahl.


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


>



Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab ich doch! Mach `nen Vorschlag (per PN). Im Moment hast Du noch fast die freie Auswahl.



Sag doch zuerst mal (PN)in welchem Rahmen das sich so bewegen soll


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> He, hkn, sag` Du bitte mal was nettes! Die sind alle gerade so frech zu mir...



logo gerd -> was nettes ;-)


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> logo gerd -> was nettes ;-)



OK, Du bist auch frech.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> OK, Du bist auch frech.



OK, und ich bin müde, war echt heldenhaft: Habe um 16Uhr15
gefrühstückt   NeeNee, bin um 7Uhr30 aufgestanden ( Kinder in die Schule )

Gute Nacht


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> logo gerd -> was nettes ;-)


DANKE!  


caroka schrieb:


> OK, Du bist auch frech.


WIESO OK???


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> OK, und ich bin müde, war echt heldenhaft: Habe um 16Uhr15
> gefrühstückt   NeeNee, bin um 7Uhr30 aufgestanden ( Kinder in die Schule )
> 
> Gute Nacht



im Zug ab Paddington?  

oder war das 16:50?

Egal, gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> im Zug ab Paddington?
> 
> oder war das 16:50?
> 
> Egal, gute Nacht!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> OK, Du bist auch frech.



ich doch nicht *unschuldigguck*

dabei läuft der gerd zur zeit so lustig


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> im Zug ab Paddington?
> 
> oder war das 16:50?
> 
> Egal, gute Nacht!



du gehst schon ins bett? gelbe urlaub rum? gute nacht



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gute Nacht



gute nacht


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du gehst schon ins bett? gelbe urlaub rum? gute nacht
> 
> 
> 
> gute nacht



Du fängst jetzt bald an zu a*******, oder?


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich doch nicht *unschuldigguck*
> 
> dabei läuft der gerd zur zeit so lustig



Ich könnte mit `nem Vorschlaghammer dafür sorgen, das Du das auch kannst!


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

Kennt jemand den Ortlieb-Rucksack Flight?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du fängst jetzt bald an zu a*******, oder?



bin schon dabei - da ich von daheim arbeite...dabei bin ich müde wie hund. zu lange nachts und zuwenig stunden schlaf. hat ja auch bald wieder ein ende - hoffentlich.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich könnte mit `nem Vorschlaghammer dafür sorgen, das Du das auch kannst!



och nö danke...will doch am freitag wieder schön biken...zwar auch erst im dunklen, aber mit anderem setup...wobei ich ja glaube das meine gabel nun zu weich ist. finde 50% federweg der gabel nur beim aufstehen (im stand)
doch etwas viel...das ist ja ein SAG^^ 7,5 cm *lach* kann ich ja gleich ne 80er gabel fahren...


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Ortlieb-Rucksack Flight?



direktes schnäppchen   

ich mag meinen deuter...der hat so ne schöne gelbe regenpelle   die ist viel stylischer als der "flight" wobei der von namen ja gut zur dir passen würde lieber gerd


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> direktes schnäppchen
> 
> ich mag meinen deuter...der hat so ne schöne gelbe regenpelle   die ist viel stylischer als der "flight" wobei der von namen ja gut zur dir passen würde lieber gerd



 die Antwort paßt zu Dir und der momentanen Stimmung hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> die Antwort paßt zu Dir und der momentanen Stimmung hier



och dafür machste mich dann irgendwann berghoch und vielleicht auch bergrunter nass. 

muss die zeit nutzen wo du langsamer bist


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bin schon dabei - da ich von daheim arbeite...dabei bin ich müde wie hund. zu lange nachts und zuwenig stunden schlaf. hat ja auch bald wieder ein ende - hoffentlich.



ich streich jetzt die Segel.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2006)

Moin Caro 
Bin ich noch müde 
Geh nochmal ins Bett und  dann BIKEN


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2006)

Caro, weißt Du was CNS bebeutet?
Der Gerd ist nicht darauf gekommen


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,

@Gerd
Dir wünsche ich heute einen besonders schönen Tag, nach soviel Missgunst, die Du gestern zu ertragen hattest.  


@alle Kranken
Wie geht es Euch? Wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung?


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Caro
> Bin ich noch müde
> Geh nochmal ins Bett und  dann BIKEN


 


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Caro, weißt Du was CNS bebeutet?
> Der Gerd ist nicht darauf gekommen


Weiß nur was CNC heißt. CNS?


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2006)

> @alle Kranken
> Wie geht es Euch? Wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung?



jawoll, langsam aber sicher. ich hab immer noch ne zuene nase und heut früh ein bisschen koppschmerze, des kommt aber eher von der weihnachtsfeier mit der a***** gestern.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2006)

Moie an all.
@Marsman: Eure Majestät wil mal mit Dir fahren, kleb Dir aber die Ohren ab sonst könnt ich mal dran ziehen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moie an all.
> @Marsman: Eure Majestät wil mal mit Dir fahren, kleb Dir aber die Ohren ab sonst könnt ich mal dran ziehen



SEINE Majestät wird gelegentlich mit IHM fahren...............
und ihm was auf die Nuß geben, oder was meinst Du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> @Gerd
> Dir wünsche ich heute einen besonders schönen Tag, nach soviel Missgunst, die Du gestern zu ertragen hattest.
> ...



- zu spät. - schmoll!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2006)

Wieso Schmollst de denn?

Hab eben beinah den Edmund Stoiber umgrannt....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> - zu spät. - schmoll!



Ach.....nicht doch 

Viel SCHLIMMER ist: ich fühle mich so ausgek..... 
habe noch nicht mal Lust zum biken.....


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso Schmollst de denn?
> 
> Hab eben beinah den Edmund Stoiber umgrannt....



Kann es sein, dass Du im Moment nicht den Kopf und/oder die Zeit hast dem Fred hier im Detail zu folgen?!

Mach, dass Du heil wiederkommst, Dein Bike wieder fährt und Du wieder etwas ausgeglichener bist!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das ist schon ok mit BAYERN-EDI
> 
> (Der darf sowieso nur noch nach Berlin kommen
> wenn EURE MAJESTÄT auch dort zu verweilen pflegen)


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> - zu spät. - schmoll!


Ich such gerade den ÜberdenKopfstreichelSmilie..........wo ist er denn?


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben beinah den Edmund Stoiber umgrannt....


Schade........nur beinahe  


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Viel SCHLIMMER ist: ich fühle mich so ausgek.....
> habe noch nicht mal Lust zum biken.....


 Oh Gott, ich mache mir ernsthaft Sorgen um Dich. 


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Das ist schon ok mit BAYERN-EDI
> 
> (Der darf sowieso nur noch nach Berlin kommen
> wenn EURE MAJESTÄT auch dort zu verweilen pflegen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

So, ich zieh mir jetzt die Bloodhoundgang rein und tier ein bischen in der Wohnung ab.


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2006)

die kobbschmerze sinn langsam weg. die nas läuft noch abber ich geh spätstens am sonndach widder faahn. ich bin ganz unausgeglichen.


----------



## fUEL (14. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Ortlieb-Rucksack Flight?



Bleischwer bei Reisefieber in Bad Homburg vorrätig, ist aber gut gemacht, nur 1300 ist noch untertrieben m. E.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2006)

@Arachne

Gerd, der KB anCNS könnte, wenns zufällig paßt, auch während 
der Tour ..................... 

OK. Caro 

(Ist kein Ersatz fürs biken.........ich geh einkaufen. Wem soll was mitbringen?)


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne
> 
> Gerd, der KB anCNS könnte, wenns zufällig paßt, auch während
> der Tour .....................
> ...



häh? Du spricht mir im Augenblick zu sehr in Andeutungen (die ich nicht verstehe)!


----------



## fUEL (14. Dezember 2006)

Kommt irgendeiner heute um 14 uhr zur Hohemark??


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> häh? Du spricht mir im Augenblick zu sehr in Andeutungen (die ich nicht verstehe)!



Ich mache mir ernsthafteste Sorgen um Dich 
Sollte der Sturz...................... 

(Nach Diktat verreist )


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kommt irgendeiner heute um 14 uhr zur Hohemark??



Keine Zeit und werde immer nervöser.  Bald fahr ich wieder. Aber Hohemark ist eh im Winter schlecht für mich und 14:00 Uhr im allgemeinen.
Ich wünsch Dir aber viel Spass.


----------



## fUEL (14. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich mache mir ernsthafteste Sorgen um Dich
> Sollte der Sturz......................
> 
> (Nach Diktat verreist )



Gerd, mach Dir nix draus bei manchen Künstlern liegt Genie und Wahnsinn nah beieinander. 

Hoffentlich weiss er immer selbst was er meint oder soll ich sagen:hweiswerm?


----------



## Marsmann (14. Dezember 2006)

moin leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2006)

jetzt erst wach geworden?? oder gerade schule aus? ich häng hier auf der a***** fest, sei froh, dass du das noch vor dir hast.


----------



## arkonis (14. Dezember 2006)

moin, schon wach?


----------



## Marsmann (14. Dezember 2006)

nein bin inner schle und habe mttagspause sitz moentan am schulpc mit den beschiisenstn tastaturen ie es gibt


----------



## Marsmann (14. Dezember 2006)

sorry für rechtschreifehler mt diesen tastaturen kann man absolt nicht schreiben


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2006)

jaja, die blöden tastaturen sind schuld, pisa ist nur ne erfindung der älteren generation, die überhaupt keinen durchblick haben. kannst du nicht mit deinem mobiltelefon ins netz wappen und hier per sms die posts droppen?


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> jaja, die blöden tastaturen sind schuld, pisa ist nur ne erfindung der älteren generation, die überhaupt keinen durchblick haben. kannst du nicht mit deinem mobiltelefon ins netz wappen und hier per sms die posts droppen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gerd, mach Dir nix draus bei manchen Künstlern liegt Genie und Wahnsinn nah beieinander.
> 
> Da ich heute nicht gebikt habe, bin ich dem Wahnsinn
> sehr nahe


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2006)

@ an Alle die mi FuF etwas verbinden 
( Hoffentlich gibt es keine AIIB, AußerIrdischen Intelligenzbestien  )

SO geht klar!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2006)

Für einige wird der Weg hart und beschwerlich 

Muß mir jetzt von meinem Großen (9J.) Mathe erklären lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ an Alle die mi FuF etwas verbinden
> ( Hoffentlich gibt es keine AIIB, AußerIrdischen Intelligenzbestien  )


keine Angst, Du bist hier alleine!  



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> SO geht klar!!!


Suuuper!


----------



## bodo_nimda (14. Dezember 2006)

hallo zusammen


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> hallo zusammen



Hi, warst Du seit Di mal im Gelände? Sind Dir beim Einfedern die Kennlinien durch den Kopf gegangen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> keine Angst, Du bist hier alleine!
> 
> Einsamkeit soll ja manchmal schön sein


----------



## bodo_nimda (14. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi, warst Du seit Di mal im Gelände? Sind Dir beim Einfedern die Kennlinien durch den Kopf gegangen?




ja gestern abend aber da war nichts mit kennlinie, bin nur waldautobahn gefahren und habe mich richtig erschreckt als auf einmal 2 rehböcke neben mir standen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ja gestern abend aber da war nichts mit kennlinie, bin nur waldautobahn gefahren und habe mich richtig erschreckt als auf einmal 2 rehböcke neben mir standen



Hirsche? Rot? 
Ich nicht, war zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (14. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hirsche? Rot?
> Ich nicht, war zu Hause



das kann man hinterher immer sagen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @alle Kranken
> Wie geht es Euch? Wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung?



Seit Dienstag unverändert (gut weil nicht schlechter immer gut ist), seit heute nehm ich was dagegen. Und das Theoriebuch von hab ich auch schon zur Hälfte durch 
Hoffe das ich am We wieder halbwegs fit bin.


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Seit Dienstag unverändert (gut weil nicht schlechter immer gut ist), seit heute nehm ich was dagegen. Und das Theoriebuch von hab ich auch schon zur Hälfte durch
> Hoffe das ich am We wieder halbwegs fit bin.



Würde mich freuen.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Dezember 2006)

guten abend


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> guten abend



Nicht am A*******?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Dezember 2006)

Mich auch 

Nabend hkn


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bleischwer bei Reisefieber in Bad Homburg vorrätig, ist aber gut gemacht, nur 1300 ist noch untertrieben m. E.



Vielen Dank für die Info, war da!


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info, war da!



war das jetzt ne antwort auf ne pm??? falls ja glaube ich nicht, dass das der übersichtlichkeit (ich weißß es gibt keine) des freds dient.


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

Wo seid Ihr den alle? Guggt Ihr "Schillerstraße" oder was?


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo seid Ihr den alle? Guggt Ihr "Schillerstraße" oder was?



hallo caro,

bin ich etwa keiner???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> war das jetzt ne antwort auf ne pm??? falls ja glaube ich nicht, dass das der übersichtlichkeit (ich weißß es gibt keine) des freds dient.



Ne en Post vom Frank, ich glaube eine Seite nur vorher, nee jetzt sinds zwei.


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> war das jetzt ne antwort auf ne pm??? falls ja glaube ich nicht, dass das der übersichtlichkeit (ich weißß es gibt keine) des freds dient.



Es war die Antwort auf das zitierte Posting vom fUEL!


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hallo caro,
> 
> bin ich etwa keiner???



OK, der Gerd ist ja auch online aber es ist so ruhig.  Ich habe gern Leben um mich rum.


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2006)

ich bleib noch für ne tasse kaffee hier sitzen, danach muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen hausarbeit ereldigen, damit nicht alles am frauchen hängenbleibt.

wo issn eigentlich der uwe? muss der heut länger schaffe??


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2006)

ich war heut beim freundlichen optiker und habe mir ein antibeschlagsmittel für die brille besorgt. heißt antifog von der firma clear o matic und macht nen guten eindruck. applizieren, polieren fertig. anhauchen und es beschlägt nicht.


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bleib noch für ne tasse kaffee hier sitzen, danach muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen hausarbeit ereldigen, damit nicht alles am frauchen hängenbleibt.


Oh........*werdneidisch*  

Matthias ist auch da.

Gerd hast Du Den neuen Fred gelesen? Ist das nicht die Treppe die Frank Euch gezeigt hat?


----------



## fUEL (14. Dezember 2006)

War heut fleissig, 450 min insgesamt heute. Vielleicht geh ich nach dme Essen noch ma rudern 

Aber seid ihr noch ganz knusper, hab gerade gesehen 12 Pn im Account.

Wir gehen 5 Plätze hoch jippie


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> OK, der Gerd ist ja auch online aber es ist so ruhig.  Ich habe gern Leben um mich rum.



Der Gerd muß seine heutigen Punkte egalisieren... duschen, essen, pflegen, ...


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2006)

> Aber seid ihr noch ganz knusper, hab gerade gesehen 12 Pn im Account.



ich kann dir noch n paar schicken wenn de willst. was willstn geschribbe habbe??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> War heut fleissig, 450 min insgesamt heute. Vielleicht geh ich nach dme Essen noch ma rudern



Ich bekomm ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen. Morgen ist die erste Dezemberhürde genommen. Dann ist WE angesagt und somit mehr Zeit zum Biken.


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2006)

ich auch, irgendwie wills momentan auch mit der freizeit nicht so richtig hinhauen. aber am we werden punkte gemacht, da hab ich ganz fest aufm schirm. ab 23.12 hab ich drei wochen urlaub.


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2006)

kaffee iss leer, ich mach mal die kiste aus und das bügeleisen an....


----------



## fUEL (14. Dezember 2006)

Hab die pn gelese - späder komm ich druff zurück. Mer könnd aach e Sternfahrt dohin mache wo de Herd steht. 

apropopo muß runner mei Scampi uff de Grill schmeisse, es Gemuis iss glaach ferdisch


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Gerd hast Du Den neuen Fred gelesen? Ist das nicht die Treppe die Frank Euch gezeigt hat?



Das, was er als nicht so krass bezeichnet (unterhalb Friedhof Falkenstein) hat uns Frank gezeigt.


----------



## arkonis (14. Dezember 2006)

Weihnachten, fest der Sünde. Zuerst Biken, dann die Süßigkeiten hineinschlingen oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> kaffee iss leer, ich mach mal die kiste aus und das bügeleisen an....


Du kannst bügeln.........?  Du Held! 


Arachne schrieb:


> Das, was er als nicht so krass bezeichnet (unterhalb Friedhof Falkenstein) hat uns Frank gezeigt.


Aaaah ja, Okaay.


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2006)

> Du kannst bügeln.........? Du Held!



3,5min für ein hemd, der wert ist aber schon alt, ich glaub ich bin mittlerweile schneller geworden.


----------



## arkonis (14. Dezember 2006)

mir geht es auch so wie Maggo, aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht...


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2006)

bei uns wird das nach beliebtheit aufgeteilt. 
ich spüle lieber, sie trocknet lieber ab
ich bügele lieber, sie hängt die wäsche auf (kann ich nicht ausstehen)
ich staubsauge lieber, sie bezieht lieber betten und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nicht am A*******?




doch schon...


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> 3,5min für ein hemd, der wert ist aber schon alt, ich glaub ich bin mittlerweile schneller geworden.


 


arkonis schrieb:


> mir geht es auch so wie Maggo, aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht...


Bei Deinen Augen kannst Du auch noch bügeln. 


habkeinnick schrieb:


> doch schon...



Hätte mich gewundert, wenn es anders wäre.


----------



## fUEL (14. Dezember 2006)

naja dann naaaaacht !


----------



## arkonis (14. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Bei Deinen Augen kannst Du auch noch bügeln.



das muss in die Signatur...


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> naja dann naaaaacht !



tse, am frühen Abend...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo issn eigentlich der uwe? muss der heut länger schaffe??



Bis 21:45 mußt ich schaffe. die letzte 5 Stunn waren aber die Rückfahrt.



Maggo schrieb:


> bei uns wird das nach beliebtheit aufgeteilt.
> ich spüle lieber, sie trocknet lieber ab
> ich bügele lieber, sie hängt die wäsche auf (kann ich nicht ausstehen)
> ich staubsauge lieber, sie bezieht lieber betten und so weiter und so fort.



Ich bin ein Macho un mach gar nix, sagt Lucafabiene immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> tse, am frühen Abend...


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> das muss in die Signatur...



 OK, ich geh mit.


----------



## arkonis (14. Dezember 2006)

ich muss aber zugeben das zu meinem Haushalt kein Bügeleisen gehört aber das bike mitten im Wohnzimmer steht


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> naja dann naaaaacht !



Gute NACHT


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Gute NACHT



was? - wie? - wo?

Sooooo früüüühh??? 

EDIT: Na gut, gehe ich halt auch. Darf morgen ja auch wieder a*******.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

@Crazy-Racer: beantworte mir doch bitte mal eine meiner PNs.


----------



## Maggo (15. Dezember 2006)

boa, hier war ja echt was los gestern abend. mein lieber herr gesangsverein.


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,

äääääh.......... gibt es sowas auch? 
Nix zu lesen.....


----------



## fUEL (15. Dezember 2006)

moin endlich winderwedder!

6 Grad minus habbe mer da drausse, so kalt wars dieses Frühjahr zuletzt. 

Was en los, ihr seid alle so schweigsam??????
Ihr macht bestimmt wpps. Brav Brav 

Muß jetztd zur awweid, war genuch heud meue. ( nach gestern )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

GUTEN MORGEN CARO
GUTEN MORGEN FRANK
Ich bin wieder da  Mach mir mal en Café und arbeite dann alles auf 
Bin ich noch auf 10


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> GUTEN MORGEN CARO
> GUTEN MORGEN FRANK
> Ich bin wieder da  Mach mir mal en Café und arbeite dann alles auf
> Bin ich noch auf 10



So, mir wünschst Du wohl keinen guten Morgen???   

 

Ihr habt euch noch gar nicht zur Jahreseröffnungstour eingetragen!?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

Ist ja nix da  Tote Hose  
Ihr habt doch nicht etwa auf mich gewartet?!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, mir wünschst Du wohl keinen guten Morgen???
> 
> Wo kommst Du denn her?
> Ich denke Du arbeitest
> GUTEN MORGEN GERD


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Arbeiten heißt für Arachne doch nur, dass er morgens aus dem Haus geht, um sich in Wiesbaden von einem anderen Rechner aus ins Forum einzudroppen.  

Edit: ich hol mir auch noch schnell en Kaffee.


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ihr habt euch noch gar nicht zur Jahreseröffnungstour eingetragen!?



Ich habe den Termin im Kalender stehen, muss die Teilnahme aber vom Wetter abhängig machen, da ich keine Spikes habe und auch schlecht mit Winterbikekleidung ausgestattet bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe den Termin im Kalender stehen, muss die Teilnahme aber vom Wetter abhängig machen, da ich keine Spikes habe und auch schlecht mit Winterbikekleidung ausgestattet bin.



Spikes hab ich auch keine, bei der Bekleidung können wir Dir bestimmt
helfen   speziell denke ich da an Frank   und bis zum Fuchstanz kommen
WIR   bestimmt


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

Und nun mal was Ernstes für die FuF Truppe 

Macht mal Vorschläge, fahren wir von HIER ab ?!

Ganz locker mit max. 150hm, dann müssen nicht alle danach duschen 

Ist aber auch kein Problem, EINER NACH DER (DEM) ANDEREN 

Die Mannschaftsdusche habe ich bei der Hausplanung
damals vergessen 
 
Wie viele sind wir?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

Wenn nicht bald Antworten - reichlich - bekomme, werde ich 
stocksauer und gehe BIKEN  In den Neeeeebel


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Spikes hab ich auch keine, bei der Bekleidung können wir Dir bestimmt
> helfen   speziell denke ich da an Frank   und bis zum Fuchstanz kommen
> WIR   bestimmt



Sollten Spikes keine Pflicht sein, werde ich auf jeden Fall mitfahren, bis ich meine Finger und Füße nicht mehr spüre.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Sollten Spikes keine Pflicht sein, werde ich auf jeden Fall mitfahren, bis ich meine Finger und Füße nicht mehr spüre.


----------



## Maggo (15. Dezember 2006)

ich bin eingetragen, spikes stehn auch schon auf der einkaufsliste.


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wenn nicht bald Antworten - reichlich - bekomme, werde ich
> stocksauer und gehe BIKEN  In den Neeeeebel



Wir sind doch nur zu zweit, wie soll es denn dann Antworten regnen. 
Du bist ungeduldig.  Und Ich muss jetzt auch in die Gänge kommen. 
Wir sehen uns spätestens Sonntag. 

Edit: zu dritt


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

erst mal den tour fred lesen  spikes stehen schon neben dem bike - müssen aber noch eingefahren werden usw.

was man(n) sich nicht alles so kauft nach nem stammtisch...

achso -> GUTEN MORGEN.


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe den Termin im Kalender stehen, muss die Teilnahme aber vom Wetter abhängig machen, da ich keine Spikes habe und auch schlecht mit Winterbikekleidung ausgestattet bin.



Könnte Dir anbieten, Dich warm zu halten!


----------



## fUEL (15. Dezember 2006)

Der Gerd schäumt die Caro ein der Hirsch duscht sie anschliessend ab - des kann ja lustisch wern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Sollten Spikes keine Pflicht sein, werde ich auf jeden Fall mitfahren, bis ich meine Finger und Füße nicht mehr spüre.



Anfang Januar brauchst Du noch keine Spikes, trag Dich ein!


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der Gerd schäumt die Caro ein der Hirsch duscht sie anschliessend ab - des kann ja lustisch wern.



Da erinnere ich mich an eine Sportveranstaltung, bei der die Umkleiden zwar nach Jungs und Mädels getrennt waren, die Organisatoren jedoch nicht beachteten, dass sich immer zwei Umkleiden einen Duschraum teilen...


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Und nun mal was Ernstes für die FuF Truppe
> 
> Macht mal Vorschläge, fahren wir von HIER ab ?!
> 
> ...



Ja!

Ich hoffe neun!


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Arbeiten heißt für Arachne doch nur, dass er morgens aus dem Haus geht, um sich in Wiesbaden von einem anderen Rechner aus ins Forum einzudroppen.
> ...


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> erst mal den tour fred lesen  spikes stehen schon neben dem bike - müssen aber noch eingefahren werden usw.
> 
> was man(n) sich nicht alles so kauft nach nem stammtisch...
> 
> achso -> GUTEN MORGEN.


Frauen brauchen keinen Stammtisch, um sich Schuhe zu kaufen.   


Arachne schrieb:


> Könnte Dir anbieten, Dich warm zu halten!


Wann gibst Du denn endlich auf hoffentlich nicht so schnell


fUEL schrieb:


> Der Gerd schäumt die Caro ein der Hirsch duscht sie anschliessend ab - des kann ja lustisch wern.


Bin ich froh, dass ich das schon alleine kann.  


Arachne schrieb:


> Anfang Januar brauchst Du noch keine Spikes, trag Dich ein!


Auf Befehle reagiere ich *nicht* oder aber *so* 



Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Wann gibst Du denn endlich auf


Äh, mit was? 


caroka schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, dass ich das schon alleine kann.


Was? Lustig werden?    


caroka schrieb:


> Auf Befehle reagiere ich *nicht* oder aber *so*
> ...


motziger Dickopp!!!

Ich befehle Dir auf der Stelle weiter zu atmen!


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> motziger Dickopp!!!
> 
> Ich befehle Dir auf der Stelle weiter zu atmen!


----------



## fUEL (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


>



Wann kapiert ihr zwei eischendlich, daß ihr füreinander geschaffen wurdet????


----------



## Maggo (15. Dezember 2006)

des iss des ewisch ungewisse, wie bei james und moneypenny oder moulder und scully. des iss en sogenannde spannungsbooche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> des iss des ewisch ungewisse, wie bei james und moneypenny oder moulder und scully. des iss en sogenannde spannungsbooche.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute



Hi!


----------



## fUEL (15. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute



Hi, bisde xsund?? mussde punkde mache firs diem

Mensch Jungspund selbst die rasende Rentner sinn vor uns!!!!!!!!!!!Hau rinn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

heut noch nit


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Dezember 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XMonoK3wKE

habe ich eben gefunden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XMonoK3wKE
> 
> habe ich eben gefunden ...



Geil!  

Habe vorgestern einen Freerider gesprochen. Er meinte, er wäre letztens mit so einem schlimmen Finger durch den Taunus. Im Augenblick hat dieser jedoch einen Leistenbruch... Der hätte auch schon einen Bandscheibenvorfall gehabt! Wie alt, fragte ich. 22 Jahre!!!    Mein Entsetzen quittierte der Freerider mit dem Spruch: Der hat eh nur noch höchstens acht Jahre. Spätestens mit 30 sei da Schluß...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Da kannste ma sehn, ich hab noch volle 12 Jahre vor mir 

Da schau an, da is sogar n Video von uns 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dKVS7ji0Pc&mode=related&search=


----------



## Sven20001 (15. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mensch Jungspund selbst die rasende Rentner sinn vor uns!!!!!!!!!!!Hau rinn



Hee, das ist nur ne Synonym. Ich werde nur als "Rentner" bezeichnet.

Schöner Thread...wedder so.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Mit ner passenden Strecke wär das für uns aber auch machbar  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7n9yWKhwJ4&mode=related&search=


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Frauen brauchen keinen Stammtisch, um sich Schuhe zu kaufen.



handtaschen auch - gelle?


----------



## Sven20001 (15. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Da kannste ma sehn, ich hab noch volle 12 Jahre vor mir
> 
> Da schau an, da is sogar n Video von uns
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dKVS7ji0Pc&mode=related&search=



Ok, bin doch ein Rentner.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> [...]Der hätte auch schon einen Bandscheibenvorfall gehabt! Wie alt, fragte ich. 22 Jahre!!!    Mein Entsetzen quittierte der Freerider mit dem Spruch: Der hat eh nur noch höchstens acht Jahre. Spätestens mit 30 sei da Schluß...



ich denke das ist von fahrer zu fahrer unterschiedlicher. die einen haben bessere  "gene" (gesundheit) und andere weniger.

schau dir den BMX profi an (name mal wieder vergessen) - fast alle knochen schon gebrochen (teilweise auch mehrfach) und trotzdem fährt er noch an der spitze mit.

oder tony hawk - ausnahmeskater und auch noch im "hohen"  alter noch gut dabei

schau wieviele spieler von den schoppekickern/dorfmannschaften sich verletzten. bänderisse, muskelrisse usw.

wobei die wilde springerei garantiert auf die knochen geht...


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

Sven20001 schrieb:


> Ok, bin doch ein Rentner.



sind wir das hier nicht fast alle schon?


----------



## fUEL (15. Dezember 2006)

Sven20001 schrieb:


> Hee, das ist nur ne Synonym. Ich werde nur als "Rentner" bezeichnet.
> 
> Schöner Thread...wedder so.



Kei Wunner des der Verfasser die wohlgemeinte Motivazion ned gud finne dut. mer könnde saa diem ja widda abhänge.


----------



## fUEL (15. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sind wir das hier nicht fast alle schon?



Wenn das scho so en jugendlich frisch kerlche sacht, wie soll ich mich da erst fühle odder de rote Hersch, der ist ja noch mal e paaar daach älder.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn das scho so en jugendlich frisch kerlche sacht, wie soll ich mich da erst fühle odder de rote Hersch, der ist ja noch mal e paaar daach älder.........



wobei ich dich aber wirklich ne ganze ecke jünger geschätzt hätte - eher so mein alter. hast dich prima gehalten


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

Sven20001 schrieb:


> Ok, bin doch ein Rentner.



Unser Crazy ist zwar nicht der jüngste in diesem Fred, aber der jüngste unter uns Plauschern. Gibt also gar nix zu heulen, da muß man durch!


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

so ich mach mal mein bike und mich langsam fertisch...muss es doch noch einwenig ausführen heute


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wobei ich dich aber wirklich ne ganze ecke jünger geschätzt hätte - eher so mein alter. hast dich prima gehalten



Also ganz so alt wie Du hätte ich ihn ja nicht geschätzt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiß nicht mal wie alt er ist, aber es ist mir auch egal, ich weiß nur das er ein ziemlicher Freak ist  aber das sind wir ja alle, die einen mehr (Frank, Gerd, ...) und die anderen halt ein bisschen weniger (Markus, Sebastian, ...)


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also ganz so alt wie Du hätte ich ihn ja nicht geschätzt!



*rofl* jo mein tage sind auch schon gezählt. die uhr läuft unaufhaltsam rückwärts


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mal wie alt er ist, aber es ist mir auch egal, ich weiß nur das er ein ziemlicher Freak ist  aber das sind wir ja alle, die einen mehr (Frank, Gerd, ...) und die anderen halt ein bisschen weniger (Markus, Sebastian, ...)



och normal ist ja auch langweilig *gelle* - auch wenn es dich nicht interessiert -> 35 jahre habe ich auf dem buckel


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och normal ist ja auch langweilig *gelle* - auch wenn es dich nicht interessiert -> 35 jahre habe ich auf dem buckel



 Na komm, da fehlen doch noch ein/zwei Dekaden?!  

Warst Du überhaupt gemeint?  Bist Du ein Freak?


----------



## fUEL (15. Dezember 2006)

Wer kommt mit der Dimb mit nach Gran Canaria im Januar???

Hab mei Frau fast soweit, daß se sogar  mitkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na komm, da fehlen doch noch ein/zwei Dekaden?!



gerd schon wieder schließt du von dir auf andere  ich bin zwar schon alt *lach* scheintot bist nur du    



Arachne schrieb:


> Warst Du überhaupt gemeint?  Bist Du ein Freak?



klar, für manche leute bestimmt...


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gerd schon wieder schließt du von dir auf andere  ich bin zwar schon alt *lach* scheintot bist nur du
> ...



ok, der Federhandschuh ist geworfen!    was soll das l zwischen dem sch und dem ießt???

Wann und wo treffen wir uns?  

EDIT: Entscheide Dich bald, ich habe nicht mehr so viele Duellier-Termine frei!


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, der Federhandschuh ist geworfen!    was soll das l zwischen dem sch und dem ießt???



na dann lass ich den mal schön auf dem boden liegen   



Arachne schrieb:


> Wann und wo treffen wir uns?



heute habe ich grad keine zeit mehr  und morgen auch nicht gleich...



Arachne schrieb:


> EDIT: Entscheide Dich bald, ich habe nicht mehr so viele Duellier-Termine frei!



na da stell ich mich hinten an  dann wirds "noch" einfacher


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer kommt mit der Dimb mit nach Gran Canaria im Januar???
> 
> Hab mei Frau fast soweit, daß se sogar  mitkommt.



wer 7 stunden am tag auf dem bike sitzt ist eindeutig zu hart für mich...wenn ich abbaue wirst du erst warm...


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer kommt mit der Dimb mit nach Gran Canaria im Januar???
> 
> Hab mei Frau fast soweit, daß se sogar  mitkommt.



Neugierig bin ich ja immer (auch wenn ich nicht die Knete dafür hätte), aber Anmeldung war bis 30.11.2006 -> Info


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wer 7 stunden am tag auf dem bike sitzt ist eindeutig zu hart für mich...wenn ich abbaue wirst du erst warm...



bin gestern 2 3/4 Stunden (flach) gefahren und total durch gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Neugierig bin ich ja immer (auch wenn ich nicht die Knete dafür hätte), aber Anmeldung war bis 30.11.2006 -> Info



nöö in der mail vom 12.12. ->

Mehr Info auf der Startseite von www.dimb.de. Der
Anmeldeschluss ist jetzt bis 17.12.06 verlängert!


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nöö in der mail vom 12.12. ->
> 
> Mehr Info auf der Startseite von www.dimb.de. Der
> Anmeldeschluss ist jetzt bis 17.12.06 verlängert!



Danke, dann kann ich mich ja vielleicht doch noch ein wenig ärgern!  

Sag mal, wolltest Du nicht biken gehen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

das wäre übermorgen. Nöpe, geht nicht.

hkn: du bist auch erst doppelt so alt wie ich, stell dich nicht so an  Bergab bist du schneller (wenn du dein Gerät beherrschst)


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das wäre übermorgen. Nöpe, geht nicht.
> 
> hkn: du bist auch erst doppelt so alt wie ich, stell dich nicht so an  Bergab bist du schneller (wenn du dein Gerät beherrschst)



*lach* naja beherrschen...was ich ganz gut beherrsche ist das unfreiwillige absteigen mit anschließender rolle auf dem boden 

ich will dir aber nich die illusion nehmen, aber die 18 jahre merkt man auf jedenfall. warte nur ab... *lachweg*


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke, dann kann ich mich ja vielleicht doch noch ein wenig ärgern!
> 
> Sag mal, wolltest Du nicht biken gehen?



stimmt, ich warte nur noch auf thorsten - der muss noch den hund ausführen...dann gehts auch irgendwann los. ist ja eh egal wann los fahre - ist ja eh schon dunkel...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Siehste ma, die Rolle danach bekomm ich z.b. nicht hin.


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* naja beherrschen...was ich ganz gut beherrsche ist das unfreiwillige absteigen mit anschließender rolle auf dem boden
> ...



Ist der Ortlieb-Rucksack vielleicht doch für uns alle benannt?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

euch viel spass noch hier...ich fahr mal los...bis später


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Hab heut meine Gabel ausgebaut (ausm Winterrad) um sie mal zu warten, wollt sie bei der Gelegenheit grad wiegen aber die Waage zeigt nur "E" an, was mach ich n jetzt um rauszufinden wieviel sie über 2kg wiegt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Wer kann mir sagen wie viel Öl in eine Rock Shox Judy SL aus 2004 rein muss?
Wo sind denn hier die schrauber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (15. Dezember 2006)

keine Ahnung, meine ist luftgefedert.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Was hat das Federmedium mit der Ölmenge zu tun? Meine andere Gabel ist auch Luftgefedert und ist das nächste Jahr noch wartungsfrei 
an ne Luftgabel würd ich auch net so selbstsicher ran gehn...möcht halt trotzdem das sie nachher noch geht, auch wenn sie ******* ist meine alte Judy


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn das scho so en jugendlich frisch kerlche sacht, wie soll ich mich da erst fühle odder de rote Hersch, der ist ja noch mal e paaar daach älder.........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, der Federhandschuh
> 
> Wann und wo treffen wir uns?  viele Duellier- Termine


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

Na Caro, biste wieder da 
Wie war es


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Na Caro, biste wieder da.
> Wie war es.


Bin wieder da und es war gut. Jetzt werd ich aber auch noch meinen Senf zu dem ein oder anderen abgeben.



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Da schau an, da is sogar n Video von uns
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dKVS7ji0Pc&mode=related&search=











habkeinnick schrieb:


> handtaschen auch - gelle?


Frauenversteher   



fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn das scho so en jugendlich frisch kerlche sacht, wie soll ich mich da erst fühle odder de rote Hersch, der ist ja noch mal e paaar daach älder.........





habkeinnick schrieb:


> wobei ich dich aber wirklich ne ganze ecke jünger geschätzt hätte - eher so mein alter. hast dich prima gehalten


So entstehen Männerfreundschaften....... 



habkeinnick schrieb:


> och normal ist ja auch langweilig *gelle* - auch wenn es dich nicht interessiert -> 35 jahre habe ich auf dem buckel





habkeinnick schrieb:


> *rofl* jo mein tage sind auch schon gezählt. die uhr läuft unaufhaltsam rückwärts


So ein Jungspunt und steuert schon auf seine Midlifecrises zu. 



fUEL schrieb:


> Wer kommt mit der Dimb mit nach Gran Canaria im Januar???
> Hab mei Frau fast soweit, daß se sogar  mitkommt.


Wendes mir bezahlst kümmer ich mich um Dei Fraa.
Ich könnt mit Ihr Schuh kaafe gehn unn Handasche.



Arachne schrieb:


> Entscheide Dich bald, ich habe nicht mehr so viele Duellier-Termine frei!


Gerd ich hab Dich echt gern gehabbt.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Frauenversteher





caroka schrieb:


> So entstehen Männerfreundschaften.......



*gg* dabei war ich garnicht von seinem crosser so angetan wie er  




caroka schrieb:


> So ein Jungspunt und steuert schon auf seine Midlifecrises zu.



*lachweg*


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Dezember 2006)

war das Motto  der letzten Woche bis heute 19:30.

Endlich sind die Prüfer wech und ich muß am Montag doch nicht am südlichen Ende von D-Land sein. 
Die letzten verpassten 10 bis ? Seiten werd ich mir ned mer reinziehe. Ich werd mich mal umhöhren, was die Tage nun geht ....
Hier noch ein Pic von heud zärka 17:00 h; so'ne Aussicht konnte ich diese Woche rund 55 Stunden genießen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Wär nix für mich! Armer Kerl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> So entstehen Männerfreundschaften.......


 de fUEL un de hkn???  ich dacht de fUEL hät schon de kader!?


caroka schrieb:


> Gerd ich hab Dich echt gern gehabbt.


häts de mer des a ma frieher gesacht!  nu isses zu spät...


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> war das Motto  der letzten Woche bis heute 19:30.
> 
> Endlich sind die Prüfer wech und ich muß am Montag doch nicht am südlichen Ende von D-Land sein.
> Die letzten verpassten 10 bis ? Seiten werd ich mir ned mer reinziehe. Ich werd mich mal umhöhren, was die Tage nun geht ....
> Hier noch ein Pic von heud zärka 17:00 h; so'ne Aussicht konnte ich diese Woche rund 55 Stunden genießen



Schön, dass Du es überlebt hast!  

sozusagen: Willkommen zurück!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn das scho so en jugendlich frisch kerlche sacht, wie soll ich mich da erst fühle odder de rote Hersch, der ist ja noch mal e paaar daach älder.........



@Caroka
Linchen, warum  zitierst Du, aber kommentierst nicht?!


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

Mal was anderes weiß einer was mim Lugga is? Er ist ja eigentlich wieder zurück von Berlin, läßt sich aber kaum blicken. Wollte er heute nicht sein Rad abholen? Ich mach mir ernsthaft Gedanken!!!


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Caroka
> Linchen, warum  zitierst Du, aber kommentierst nicht?!



das Zitat gehört mit dem folgenden in ihrem Beitrag zusammen. Ich denke, sie wollte die komplette Liebesgeschichte fUEl/hkn aufzeichnen!


----------



## Marsmann (15. Dezember 2006)

moin alle zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> moin alle zusammen



Hi Marskind, was geht? Biste mal widder gefahn?


----------



## Marsmann (15. Dezember 2006)

nee im mom net habe leider meine schlatwerk total verstellt...
aber sonntag dann vll.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Moin Marsmännlein

warum stellst dus nicht einfach wieder ein? Ist so schwer gar nicht...


----------



## Marsmann (15. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Marsmännlein
> 
> warum stellst dus nicht einfach wieder ein? Ist so schwer gar nicht...



ich habe keine ahnung wie man nen sram x7 einstelt kann mir wer helfen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Klar, hab zwar ne x9 aber das sollte gleich sein.


----------



## Marsmann (15. Dezember 2006)

wie gehtn das


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> das Zitat gehört mit dem folgenden in ihrem Beitrag zusammen. Ich denke, sie wollte die komplette Liebesgeschichte fUEl/hkn aufzeichnen!



Ah....so


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Caroka
> Linchen, warum  zitierst Du, aber kommentierst nicht?!





Arachne schrieb:


> das Zitat gehört mit dem folgenden in ihrem Beitrag zusammen. Ich denke, sie wollte die komplette Liebesgeschichte fUEl/hkn aufzeichnen!


So isses  ..............Hirschelchen


Arachne schrieb:


> Mal was anderes weiß einer was mim Lugga is? Er ist ja eigentlich wieder zurück von Berlin, läßt sich aber kaum blicken. Wollte er heute nicht sein Rad abholen? Ich mach mir ernsthaft Gedanken!!!


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...



Vorhin war er mal kurz da, is abber sofort widder kommentarlios abgehaun...


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vorhin war er mal kurz da, is abber sofort widder kommentarlios abgehaun...



Eia, der hat doch aach noch sei Lucafabiennsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

..................abbä komisch iss des schonn.


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Eia, der hat doch aach noch sei Lucafabiennsche.



Wiiiiiiieeee? Du maanst der werd uns undreu???


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wiiiiiiieeee? Du maanst der werd uns undreu???



ach..........maanste der dud jetzt mit seim Fraasche plausche.


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ach..........maanste der dud jetzt mit seim Fraasche plausche.



ach naa, ich glaab der hockt in de Eck  un schmollt


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vorhin war er mal kurz da, is abber sofort widder kommentarlios abgehaun...



Klar des allabendliche Memory mid de Kinner, deswesche iss der glei widder ab.
Unn dann werdden die Lucafabienne zur Brust genomme ham. Der konnt sich bestimmt ned wern, sonst wä der am Läbdopp hängegebliwwe. 

Edit: Mannsde escht der dud schmolle.


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Klar des allabendliche Memory mid de Kinner, deswesche iss der glei widder ab.
> Unn dann werdden die Lucafabienne zur Brust genomme ham. Der konnt sich bestimmt ned wern, sonst wä der am Läbdopp hängegebliwwe.



hoffnungslose Romantikerin! 

EDIT: kei Ahnung, ich glaab abbä net an ebbes tierisch romandisches...


----------



## arkonis (15. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wie gehtn das



ich habe auch ein Sram 7, einstellen musste ich noch nie was


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hoffnungslose Romantikerin!


Nee........romantische Hoffnungslose


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Na, an dem einen Schräubchen drehst du solang bis das Schaltwerk genau unter dem kleinstens Ritzel steht (dazu den Zug möglichst weit entspannen) und an dem anderen entsprechend bis es genau unter dem größten Ritzel steht (dazu natürlich auch dahin schalten )  Wenns dann beim Schalten noch ein wenig hängt musste an dem Zugspannschräubchen am Trigger drehen. Gibts im Netz jede Menge Anleitungen in denen es mit mehr Zeit erklärt ist und daher auch ein wenig verständlicher (mit Bildchen und so).
Achso, zwischen Shimano und Sram gibts keinen Unterschied beim einstellen, nur die Position der Schrauben ist anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So isses  ..............Hirschelchen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich habe auch ein Sram 7, einstellen musste ich noch nie was



Nur weil du es nicht machst heißt das ja nicht das es nicht sinnvoll wäre 

Weiß jemand nicht für was die zwei kleinen Schräubchen seitlich, bzw von hinten zu missbrauchen sind? Kenne Leute die meinen das die fürs Feintuning seinen  völlig daneben aber das werdet ihr alle als erfahrene Schrauben ja sicher wissen 
Schei**e, ich rutsch da in was ab...gefällt mir nicht. Ich muss mal wieder biken, bin unausgeglichen - verzeihts mir


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> caroka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So isses  ..............Hirschelchen



Nur für Dich.


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nur für Dich.



Treuloses Weib!

ist so ähnlich, wie schwarzer Rappe, oder weißer Schimmel


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nur weil du es nicht machst heißt das ja nicht das es nicht sinnvoll wäre
> 
> Weiß jemand nicht für was die zwei kleinen Schräubchen seitlich, bzw von hinten zu missbrauchen sind? Kenne Leute die meinen das die fürs Feintuning seinen  völlig daneben aber das werdet ihr alle als erfahrene Schrauben ja sicher wissen
> Schei**e, ich rutsch da in was ab...gefällt mir nicht. Ich muss mal wieder biken, bin unausgeglichen - verzeihts mir



Ich glaube, hier hält Dich kerner davon ab!  

Bei mir liegt es nicht am nicht biken, ich kann auch so batschen...


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Mir ist ganz übel. Hab die Reste vom Kinnergeboddsdach gegesse. Pommes, Wüsdscher, Saures, Süsses. 

Mach mich ins Bett.

Gud Nachd

Edit: Gerd, Du bist ja doch ein Realist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir ist ganz übel. Hab die Reste vom Kinnergeboddsdach gegesse. Pommes, Wüsdscher, Saures, Süsses.
> 
> Mach mich ins Bett.
> 
> Gud Nachd



Wie, gans allaa??? (ich maan gegesse!)

Gud Nacht!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Ja Gerd, das is mir auch aufgefallen. Man kann hier ganz großkotzig immer übermütiger werden....keiner sagt was  da muss man sich schon selbst zusammen nehmen


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ja Gerd, das is mir auch aufgefallen. Man kann hier ganz großkotzig immer übermütiger werden....keiner sagt was  da muss man sich schon selbst zusammen nehmen



Ja und nein, Basti. Wenn jemand mal etwas sagt, wird plötzlich von allen Seiten gebatscht. Deshalb sagt kaum mal einer was!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Treuloses Weib!
> 
> ist so ähnlich, wie schwarzer Rappe, oder weißer Schimmel



Roter Fuchs


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Roter Fuchs


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

Falls es wen interessiert;
Gehe jetzt schlafen, habe 2 schwere Tage (1 schwere Nacht) vor mir...


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Falls es wen interessiert;
> Gehe jetzt schlafen, habe 2 schwere Tage (1 schwere Nacht) vor mir...



Gute Nacht!

(Sonntag wird schwer?)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gute Nacht!
> 
> (Sonntag wird schwer?)



Für wen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich gehe auch, muss morgen früh ne Fahrstd. absolvieren bei der ich auch fit sein will 
Machts gut, Nacht & Tschöö


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch, muss morgen früh ne Fahrstd. absolvieren bei der ich auch fit sein will
> Machts gut, Nacht & Tschöö



Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2006)

Morgen habe ich Premiere ROMEO UND JULIA , da wird die P-Feier
anstrengend.
 
Die Ballett-Miezen sind total süß und hübsch und FIT


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Morgen habe ich Premiere ROMEO UND JULIA , da wird die P-Feier
> anstrengend.
> 
> Die Ballett-Miezen sind total süß und hübsch und FIT



Na da wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg Romeo!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na da wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg Romeo!



AUCH diese Geschichte endet tragisch 

Warste mal in Verona?


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> AUCH diese Geschichte endet tragisch


Wie im richtigen Leben!   


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Warste mal in Verona?


Leider nein.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie im richtigen Leben!
> 
> Leider nein.



MÄRZ Lago di Garda 
Ist nicht so weit  Sollten wir machen


----------



## arkonis (16. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Morgen habe ich Premiere ROMEO UND JULIA , da wird die P-Feier
> anstrengend.
> 
> Die Ballett-Miezen sind total süß und hübsch und FIT



kannst se ja mitbringen ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt muß ich schlafen, sehe  schon doppelt:
Folgen des Kirsch und meines kleinen Unfalles vor 9einhalb Jahren


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> kannst se ja mitbringen ...



OK. Versuche es 

Verstehe das 2.Zitat nicht


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> OK. Versuche es
> 
> Verstehe das 2.Zitat nicht



Gehört zu seiner neuen Selbstaufdieschulterklopf-Signatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> das Zitat gehört mit dem folgenden in ihrem Beitrag zusammen. Ich denke, sie wollte die komplette Liebesgeschichte fUEl/hkn aufzeichnen!



biste wohl neidisch


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja und nein, Basti. Wenn jemand mal etwas sagt, wird plötzlich von allen Seiten gebatscht. Deshalb sagt kaum mal einer was!



das spricht einer aus erfahrung...nur weil es dich mal getroffen hat. aber es ist doch wie immer...jeder ist mal dran...


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> biste wohl neidisch


Klar!  


habkeinnick schrieb:


> das spricht einer aus erfahrung...nur weil es dich mal getroffen hat. aber es ist doch wie immer...jeder ist mal dran...


Der Versuch mich zu treffen bleibt immer ein solcher!


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2006)

So gute Nacht...


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt wo ich mal online bin, seid Ihr doch schon alle ins Bett gegangen 

Na, da komm ich auch grad her, nachdem ich um 21:00 h ins Bett abgestürzt bin (=> 9 Std schlaf, had isch lang ned mer).

Ansonsten Morsche zusamme.

@Gerd: sache a mol beschaid, wann isch Disch arufe ka .... (jez wär glab isch a bissi fies .... ha wer waaais, da würd isch vllt. sogar von zwa Leud an uff de Deggel griehe)


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Dezember 2006)

Habs Bike zurück, Gabel sifft immer noch, Rotwild und auch Toxkackke sagen das sei O.K. wenn ich ne Gabel zurückbekomme un die Sifft auch das hackeln würde sich bessern. Ich schmoll nicht ich bin stinksauer. Momentan will ich nix über Bikes höhren. Da kleb ich doch lieber mir Luccafabiene Fotokalender für Weihnachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habs Bike zurück, Gabel sifft immer noch, Rotwild und auch Toxkackke sagen das sei O.K. wenn ich ne Gabel zurückbekomme un die Sifft auch das hackeln würde sich bessern. Ich schmoll nicht ich bin stinksauer. Momentan will ich nix über Bikes höhren. Da kleb ich doch lieber mir Luccafabiene Fotokalender für Weihnachten.



du hast dich mit ner siffenden hakelnden gabel wegschicken lassen???


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Dezember 2006)

sei ruhig!


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2006)

ok,ich hab nix gesagt. nur soviel: ich wollte nicht mit dir tauschen.


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2006)

achso, die naas läuft immer noch un ich fühl mich auch net gut.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Dezember 2006)

dann wünsch ich Dir mal was...


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso, die naas läuft immer noch un ich fühl mich auch net gut.



Laß Dich nicht in Dietzenbach verarzten!


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Gerd: sache a mol beschaid, wann isch Disch arufe ka .... (jez wär glab isch a bissi fies .... ha wer waaais, da würd isch vllt. sogar von zwa Leud an uff de Deggel griehe


Ich bin wach unn hier  Da kommt dann nur noch aaner inn Frach. 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habs Bike zurück, Gabel sifft immer noch, Rotwild und auch Toxkackke sagen das sei O.K. wenn ich ne Gabel zurückbekomme un die Sifft auch das hackeln würde sich bessern. Ich schmoll nicht ich bin stinksauer. Momentan will ich nix über Bikes höhren. Da kleb ich doch lieber mir Luccafabiene Fotokalender für Weihnachten.


 Dann isses ganz schee schlimm.....



Maggo schrieb:


> achso, die naas läuft immer noch un ich fühl mich auch net gut.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann wünsch ich Dir mal was...


Von mir auch.


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich mal online bin, seid Ihr doch schon alle ins Bett gegangen
> 
> Na, da komm ich auch grad her, nachdem ich um 21:00 h ins Bett abgestürzt bin (=> 9 Std schlaf, had isch lang ned mer).
> 
> ...



Bin auf, von wach will ich nicht reden.... Woher weißt Du?   

Gestern abend war ich gerade am Fahren: Anhalten, Handschuhe aus, Rucksack abgeschnallt, geöffnet, Handy rausgekramt und ca. `ne drittel Sekunde bevor ich aufs Knöpfchen drückte hat es aufgehört. Bei meinem Handy natürlich ohne Nummernanzeige... Warst Du das? (So gegen viertel nach acht/halb neun)


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sei ruhig!



Sag bitte wenigstens mal Bescheid, was mit Sonntag ist. Frank würde Dir bestimmt auch ein Bike leihen.


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2006)

@MTK-Cube

Der Gerd ist schon wieder wach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube
> 
> Der Gerd ist schon wieder wach.



welch ein Zufall!


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habs Bike zurück, Gabel sifft immer noch, Rotwild und auch Toxkackke sagen das sei O.K. wenn ich ne Gabel zurückbekomme un die Sifft auch das hackeln würde sich bessern. Ich schmoll nicht ich bin stinksauer. Momentan will ich nix über Bikes höhren. Da kleb ich doch lieber mir Luccafabiene Fotokalender für Weihnachten.



Das ist ja wirklich total bescheuert!!!    Aber verdammt, da geht die Welt doch nicht unter! Laß Dir von deren Service doch nicht Deine Freude am Rad fahren nehmen!!!    Wir brauchen Dich doch hier!!!


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin auf, von wach will ich nicht reden.... Woher weißt Du?



Muß ja eine heftige Nacht gewesen sein.  Mit wem hast Du sie denn verbracht. Da kommen ja nicht mehr so viele in Frage.


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist ja wirklich total bescheuert!!!    Aber verdammt, da geht die Welt doch nicht unter! Laß Dir von deren Service doch nicht Deine Freude am Rad fahren nehmen!!!    Wir brauchen Dich doch hier!!!



Das hilft jetzt noch nicht......... Er hat sogar seine Signatur geändert.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist ja wirklich total bescheuert!!!    Aber verdammt, da geht die Welt doch nicht unter! Laß Dir von deren Service doch nicht Deine Freude am Rad fahren nehmen!!!    Wir brauchen Dich doch hier!!!



Das is doch mal ne liebe Aussage. 

Wenn ich ganz viel Geld hät, dann hätt ich des Bike nach em abholen vors Auto gelegt wär zwei mal dreimal drübergefahren und hätts denen vor die Tür geworfen. Dann würds mir heute besser gehen...


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir brauchen Dich doch hier!!!





caroka schrieb:


> Das hilft jetzt noch nicht......... Er hat sogar seine Signatur geändert.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das is doch mal ne liebe Aussage.



Ich sag nix mehr.


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das is doch mal ne liebe Aussage.
> 
> Wenn ich ganz viel Geld hät, dann hätt ich des Bike nach em abholen vors Auto gelegt wär zwei mal dreimal drübergefahren und hätts denen vor die Tür geworfen. Dann würds mir heute besser gehen...



Das glaube ich Dir! Hätte ich sicherlich genauso gemacht...


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich sag nix mehr.



Muß ich Dich jetzt Maggienne nennen?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Dezember 2006)

Dietzenbach war und ist ein scheißcaf. Da hats früher schon nur Ärger gegeben wenn man da hin ist, ich hätts eigentlich besser wissen sollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muß ich Dich jetzt Maggienne nennen?


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> .... Gestern abend war ich gerade am Fahren: Anhalten, Handschuhe aus, Rucksack abgeschnallt, geöffnet, Handy rausgekramt und ca. `ne drittel Sekunde bevor ich aufs Knöpfchen drückte hat es aufgehört. Bei meinem Handy natürlich ohne Nummernanzeige... Warst Du das? (So gegen viertel nach acht/halb neun)



Ich glaube schon; sorry (aber das die Nr.-Anzeige unterdrückt ist  Muß ich mal prüfen)

Ich bin mal away from keyboard (AFK)...


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dietzenbach war und ist ein scheißcaf. Da hats früher schon nur Ärger gegeben wenn man da hin ist, ich hätts eigentlich besser wissen sollen!



Liegt bestimmt an der Bahnschranke dort. Die kann einen ja nur verderben!

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, ist es aber nicht das Rad, sondern "nur" die Gabel, die Probleme macht!?


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon; sorry (aber das die Nr.-Anzeige unterdrückt ist  Muß ich mal prüfen)



Ich glaube nicht. Ich fürchte, dass ist mein Handy. Ist schon ein älteres...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dietzenbach war und ist ein scheißcaf. Da hats früher schon nur Ärger gegeben wenn man da hin ist, ich hätts eigentlich besser wissen sollen!



kopf hoch...am besten nicht ärgern...fahren und vielleicht ist es ja wirklich nur am anfang irgendwelches überschüssiges irgendwas *schönred*

ich drück dir auf jedenfall die daumen das alles gut ist!


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht. Ich fürchte, dass ist mein Handy. Ist schon ein älteres...



Wie der Herr so´s Gescherr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Wie der Herr so´s Gescherr


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2006)

Moin Jungs, moin Mädel 

Was tat ich? Habe gestern soviel LEBENSwasser getrunken
daß ich heute nur noch TOT bin 
An biken nicht zu denken 

@Lucafabian

Schön daß Du wieder da bist Habe einen ROTEN morgen für DICH
LUCArella


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ...
> Was tat ich? Habe gestern soviel LEBENSwasser getrunken
> daß ich heute nur noch TOT bin
> An biken nicht zu denken
> ...



Du solltest es eigentlich besser wissen!


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, moin Mädel
> 
> Was tat ich? Habe gestern soviel LEBENSwasser getrunken
> daß ich heute nur noch TOT bin
> ...



Moin Hirsch,

ich werd mich jetzt mal auf die Socken machen bzw. aufs Bike und Richtung WI düsen äh schleichen .
Ich drink nämlich nichts. Ich weiß Du Klugschei**er wird mit *t* geschrieben.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du solltest es eigentlich besser wissen!



Du kennst das doch auch; ALTER...................TORHEIT................ 

Jetzt eh wieder einkaufen, brauche ne neue Flasche SCHNAPS


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Hirsch,
> 
> ich werd mich jetzt mal auf die Socken machen bzw. aufs Bike und Richtung WI düsen äh schleichen .
> Ich drink nämlich nichts. Ich weiß Du Klugschei**er wird mit *t* geschrieben.



DICH würde ich NIE korrigieren


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> DICH würde ich NIE korrigieren



ich schon


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich schon



MANN....bist Du stark


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Dezember 2006)

Autofahrn ist ganz anders als biken  voll kagge das das so breit ist und man nicht in der Mitte sitzt. Hab ich immer schiss die Spiegel mitzunehmen und der Fahrlehrer meint ich solle doch mal ein bisschen weiter rechts fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (16. Dezember 2006)

immer das machen was der fahrlehrer macht, den Spiegel zahlt die Versicherung, dazu ist die fahrschule da.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Dezember 2006)

Das Auto ist einfach so groß (Mazda Tribute) das das Auto von meiner Mutter richtig winzig wirkt (Fiat Panda) 
Hat später aber auch Vorteile, auch wenn ichs jetzt nicht einfach hab (großes Auto, die Witterung)


----------



## fUEL (16. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> DICH würde ich NIE korrigieren



3kg k- salat und 10 bull geholt


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sag bitte wenigstens mal Bescheid, was mit Sonntag ist. Frank würde Dir bestimmt auch ein Bike leihen.


Ich hab mal ma Herz in die Hand genomme un beim Uwe agerufe. Er ist ansprechbar und bekanntermaßen "bissig" wie immer, wird jedoch beim Thema Bike(n)  leicht angesäuert wie'n Essig, der noch mit D-Mark bezahlt wurde.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> 3kg k- salat und 10 bull geholt



DICH würde ich auch NIE k.................


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ma Herz in die Hand genomme un beim Uwe agerufe. Er ist ansprechbar und bekanntermaßen "bissig" wie immer, wird jedoch beim Thema Bike(n)  leicht angesäuert wie'n Essig, der noch mit D-Mark bezahlt wurde.



Ich bin nie bissig und schon gar nicht angesäuert!

grmmmblmmbgrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrumbelabumbelgrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## fUEL (16. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin nie bissig und schon gar nicht angesäuert!
> 
> grmmmblmmbgrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrumbelabumbelgrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



isch glaub da koche mir emal einen Tee und müssen drüber reden so von Mensch zu Mensch um deine Aggresion in die andere Richtung zu lenken.

Ganz leise gesprochen und sanft...... bitte iss nur noch gemüse das macht auch sanft.


----------



## fUEL (16. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Du kennst das doch auch; ALTER...................TORHEIT................
> 
> Jetzt eh wieder einkaufen, brauche ne neue Flasche SCHNAPS



1 Flasche reicht nicht für 10 Plauscher  ( bei Deinem Eigenanteil scho lang ned)


----------



## fUEL (16. Dezember 2006)

Fred eingefroren????
Was haltet ihr davon morgen auf dem Feldbergweihnachtsmarkt kurz vorbei zu radeln in der Tour ???

Ledzd Jahr war da Glatteis ohne Ende an dem Tach und ohne Spikes wenig Vorankommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Fred eingefroren????
> Was haltet ihr davon morgen auf dem Feldbergweihnachtsmarkt kurz vorbei zu radeln in der Tour ???
> 
> Ledzd Jahr war da Glatteis ohne Ende an dem Tach und ohne Spikes wenig Vorankommen


Wenn ich hoch komme.  

Nee, bin gerade nach Schierstein gefahren. 62 km, 600 hm und 3:52 h. Ich bin ganz schön platt. Am Schluss nach Breckenheim hoch und dann nochmal in Hofheim und dann nochmal die Gundelhard.........ich habs nur auf dem kleinsten Kranz im Schneckentempo gepackt. Jetzt wird erst mal heiß geduscht und Kalos reingeschafft. Hab wieder das Frühstück vergessen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Fred eingefroren????
> Was haltet ihr davon morgen auf dem Feldbergweihnachtsmarkt kurz vorbei zu radeln in der Tour ???
> 
> Denkst Du ein wenig an unseren "URLAUBER" , der mit dem
> ...


----------



## fUEL (16. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> fUEL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fred eingefroren????
> ...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2006)

wenn ihr euch auf ne zeit einigen könntet, dann würde ich auch versuchen da zu sein. aber bitte nicht morgens um 8 uhr. so 13-14 uhr wäre prima


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2006)

mords was los grad. ich glaub ich geh nochemaa weg.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Dezember 2006)

was geht denn hier ab? bzw halt nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2006)

tja gerd ist nicht da und schon ist nix los.

GERD GERD GERD


----------



## fUEL (16. Dezember 2006)

Was isen hier los???

Mein Vadder heist auch Gerd, der is eher en Scnarchi( en liebe schnarchi) awwer mit dem im Thread wärn bei Seite 3 seit so 06.

Also Speed Gerd lesch amal los..


----------



## fUEL (16. Dezember 2006)

Hab ma für Gran Canaria zugesacht. - mit Frau! 

Ich geh jetzt ma Richtung Bett.
wenn ihr wohl so lieb seid die Kommunikation  in p. n. zu verpacken bzw. eindeutig zu übermitteln. Mein Auto sthet bereit mit k- Salat und bull bei 5 Grad wie im Kühlschrank!!!! Fahrrad hab ich nur eins eringeplant. 2 sind beim Denfeld und eins im Aufbau, somit nur 1 Renner und 2 Mountainbikes verfügbar, von wegen luca, dem wilden Roten( sorry)


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte mich darauf eingestellt viele, viele Seiten nachlesen zu müssen.
was mache ich denn jetzt mit dem angebrochenen Abend? 
Hi Sebastian,
weißt Du wo die alle sind?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Dezember 2006)

Keine Ahnung wo die alle sind. Aber wenn sie nicht wollen..sie müssen ja nicht...geh ich halt auch und hoff das es mir morgen besser geht. Obs mit Biken was wird - ohje ohje


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin nie bissig und schon gar nicht angesäuert!
> 
> grmmmblmmbgrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrumbelabumbelgrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Hehe, des wold isch doch nur sache, bist fast widder de alde; nur einer oder wenige schreiben in so großen Leddern; siehe Zitat
Is wie bei de Raucher: Wenn se widder afange, gehts dene schon widder bässär         (Ähnlichkeiten mit lebenden oder kränkelnden Personen sind reinzufällig...) ......au Backe, des nächsde Feddnäbsche


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo die alle sind. Aber wenn sie nicht wollen..sie müssen ja nicht...geh ich halt auch und hoff das es mir morgen besser geht. Obs mit Biken was wird - ohje ohje


Also isch kim grad von de Weihnachtsfeier vom Tanzsportverein zurück .... isch kann zur Zaid gar ned so viel Baike wie isch abnemme müßd bei dem ganze Esse [Edit: und drinke] <ülps> .... ... un moje widder


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Dezember 2006)

Es is Samstach Obend, korz vor ans und im Fred einer Millionenmedropole (FFM+Rest) bin isch ganz allaaans .... .....  .. ... . .. . da kann mer's ja nur mit dem reschde halde 


Gude Nachd


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2006)

Ich sag dann auch mal gute Nacht.

EDIT: wobei der GERD ist ja da


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> tja gerd ist nicht da und schon ist nix los.
> 
> GERD GERD GERD



Also, die Frequentierung dieses Freds vorherzusagen, dürfte wesentlich schwieriger sein, als das Wetter für die nächsten Jahre zu erraten!  Jedenfalls liegt es seltenst an der Anwesenheit der größten Dummschwätzern (wie z.B. mir  ). Es ist viel mehr das Konglomerat aus uns Plauschern, was diesen Fred ausmacht. Zu diesen Plauschern zähle ich natürlich nicht nur die Teammitglieder, sondern auch weitere liebe Teilnehmer, wie n Hersch, hkn, Marsmann, bodo_nimda, wissefux, Bergwelle, ... Und selbstverständlich den verschiedenen, lebenden Spannungsbögen, den entstehenden Freundschaften, dem gelegentlichen Knoff-hoff-transfer und den seltenen Themen.  

Und ich: Kaum bin ich da, schon sind alle anderen weg.  Natürlich würde ich niemals annehmen, dass ihr geht weil ich komme.  

War auch auf einer Feier!  Habe schon mal Barolo kosten dürfen!   Und bin froh mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft dort gewesen zu sein... (nicht wegen des Barolos!) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn ich hoch komme.
> 
> Nee, bin gerade nach Schierstein gefahren. 62 km, 600 hm und 3:52 h. Ich bin ganz schön platt. Am Schluss nach Breckenheim hoch und dann nochmal in Hofheim und dann nochmal die Gundelhard.........ich habs nur auf dem kleinsten Kranz im Schneckentempo gepackt. Jetzt wird erst mal heiß geduscht und Kalos reingeschafft. Hab wieder das Frühstück vergessen.


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> 3kg k- salat und 10 bull geholt


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> fUEL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fred eingefroren????
> ...


Danke Hirsch! Ging heute bei gc schon wieder einigermaßen!    Habe mich sogar getraut bei Level 2 mitzufahren. Weiß zwar auch nicht, ob ich hochkäme, der Weihnachtsmarkt soll aber ganz nett sein!


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Und schon bin auf dem Weg nach Verona
> Steige auf den Balkon und................klar, Julia stößt mich
> 
> 
> ...


Und, wie war`s?


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn ihr euch auf ne zeit einigen könntet, dann würde ich auch versuchen da zu sein. aber bitte nicht morgens um 8 uhr. so 13-14 uhr wäre prima



Wo "da zu sein"? Am Losfahrtreffpunkt, oder aufm Feldi? Feldi müßten wir per Handy kurzfristig verabreden. Losfahren wollen wir um 13:30 Uhr in Oberursel-Bommersheim. Wäre natürlich toll, wenn Du dann schon da wärst und auch etwas Zeit hättest! A******* mußt Du doch eh erst ab 23/24 Uhr!


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Es is Samstach Obend, korz vor ans und im Fred einer Millionenmedropole (FFM+Rest) bin isch ganz allaaans .... .....  .. ... . .. . da kann mer's ja nur mit dem reschde halde
> 
> 
> Gude Nachd



Ei wo bisdn jez? Ich hätt aach versucht dich troz`es barolos zu halde...  

Ich schreib jez ma a paa PNs! De Kuche is übrichens aach schon feddich.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2006)

hmm ich guck mal. muss mal schauen wann thorsten kann (du weißt ja nix allein).

für mich ist halt der treffpunkt BO-City  oder Hohemark nicht so ideal, da fahre ich ja schon über ne stunde hin  (ja ja ich bin so lahm)


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm ich guck mal. muss mal schauen wann thorsten kann (du weißt ja nix allein).
> 
> für mich ist halt der treffpunkt BO-City  oder Hohemark nicht so ideal, da fahre ich ja schon über ne stunde hin  (ja ja ich bin so lahm)



wie bistn zum wörkschob gekomme? komm doch ma genauso nach bommerschen-siti!  Aaßerdem haste selbst gesaacht, des de hinnenaus stärker bist als annerne.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich toll, wenn Du dann schon da wärst und auch etwas Zeit hättest! A******* mußt Du doch eh erst ab 23/24 Uhr!



*lach* naja eigentlich arbeite ich auch zu normalen zeiten, aber das projekt muss nun zu weihnachten online gehen. bin gerade am dynamisieren...aber ich sehe immer deutlicher licht am ende des tunnels


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie bistn zum wörkschob gekomme? komm doch ma genauso nach bommerschen-siti!  Aaßerdem haste selbst gesaacht, des de hinnenaus stärker bist als annerne.



natürlich mit thorsten 

naja bei meinen kumpels klappt das so, aber da ihr ne ganze ecker fitter seid wird das wohl nix werden   

vielleicht komme ich zur hohemark gefahren. ich schick dir mal meine handynummer per PN...kannst ja mal sms´en und ich mich dann im fall des falles mitteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2006)

so ich werf mich ins bett

GN8


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke Hirsch! Ging heute bei gc schon wieder einigermaßen!    Habe mich sogar getraut bei Level 2 mitzufahren. Weiß zwar auch nicht, ob ich hochkäme, der Weihnachtsmarkt soll aber ganz nett sein!
> Und, wie war`s?



Dann sollten wir den Feldi ansteuern


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich werf mich ins bett
> 
> GN8



GN8


----------



## fUEL (17. Dezember 2006)

Was en los ? is des de allgemeine Schnarchfred geworren? 
Bin extra uffgestanne damit ich vor 12 fertisch mit lese werd und nu habt er nix geschriwwe.

Wetter werd heud wohl eher scheissssse sein  
vielleicht sollde mer früher zum Barolo üwergehe oder den in die Drinkflasch fülle denn werds aach schee uff de Dour, und mer iss dann aach inne feucht unn kann die gud laun vom uwe besser erdrache 

cu later


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab ma für Gran Canaria zugesacht. - mit Frau!
> 
> Ich geh jetzt ma Richtung Bett.
> wenn ihr wohl so lieb seid die Kommunikation  in p. n. zu verpacken bzw. eindeutig zu übermitteln. Mein Auto sthet bereit mit k- Salat und bull bei 5 Grad wie im Kühlschrank!!!! Fahrrad hab ich nur eins eringeplant. 2 sind beim Denfeld und eins im Aufbau, somit nur 1 Renner und 2 Mountainbikes verfügbar, von wegen luca, dem wilden Roten( sorry)



Mein Bock sollte funkionieren, er ist halt noch ein wenig traurig weil er so lange nicht bewegt wurde und weint daher noch a bissche an de Gabel.
Wenn ich jetzt mit einem von Franks Bikes fahr höhrt der doch nie auf damit, d.h. wird rot und wild gefahren. Danke  



fUEL schrieb:


> ...gud laun vom uwe besser erdrache
> 
> cu later



da sag ich gar nix zu


Hab gestern Abend Roam gesehn.   Jetzt gehts mir widder gut...


----------



## Maggo (17. Dezember 2006)

> Jetzt gehts mir widder gut...



juhu, so solls sein. wie fandste die musik zum film?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> juhu, so solls sein. wie fandste die musik zum film?



Musik war gut, Bilder waren gut und ich will kein Film mer mache...


----------



## Maggo (17. Dezember 2006)

> und ich will kein Film mer mache...



????how comes?????


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2006)

äääähmm, ich glaub ich krieg keinen Film hin den ich Samstags abends anschau und Sonntags morgens gleich nochmal sehen muß.


----------



## Maggo (17. Dezember 2006)

übung macht den meister......ich könnt den jetzt eigentlich auch nochmal gucken.


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....
> Hab gestern Abend Roam gesehn.   Jetzt gehts mir widder gut...



Prima! Leihst Du mir den ma?


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was en los ? is des de allgemeine Schnarchfred geworren?
> Bin extra uffgestanne damit ich vor 12 fertisch mit lese werd und nu habt er nix geschriwwe.
> 
> Wetter werd heud wohl eher scheissssse sein
> ...



Ei Du hast gefehlt! Sonst hätte mer die Nacht dörchgeplauscht!!!  

Im Aacheblick siehts Weddä klasse uss.


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei Du hast gefehlt! Sonst hätte mer die Nacht dörchgeplauscht!!!
> 
> Im Aacheblick siehts Weddä klasse uss.



Des soll mal so bleiben.


----------



## fUEL (17. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei Du hast gefehlt! Sonst hätte mer die Nacht dörchgeplauscht!!!
> 
> Im Aacheblick siehts Weddä klasse uss.



ja ja 4 Grad minus un Sonne scheint


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des soll mal so bleiben.



Moje Caroka,

vergesses frühstügge net!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Prima! Leihst Du mir den ma?



Erst nach Weihnachten und nur wenn ich den von Dir krieg  

...wir müssen springen üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> übung macht den meister......ich könnt den jetzt eigentlich auch nochmal gucken.



den kann mer nicht oft genug gugge!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Dezember 2006)

Moin Leute



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...wir müssen springen üben



dazu sind Fox Gabeln im allgemeinen nicht geeignet, sie quittieren sowas mit heftigem Geknackse und übermäßigem Buchsenverschleiß  (das Knacksen war bei mir nur die Gabel, nicht der Steuersatz).
Wir können ja ne Sammelbestellung fürs ESX7 losschicken   das ist Laut Canyon sogar Bike-park tauglich  (und da ist kein Fox dran)


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje Caroka,
> 
> vergesses frühstügge net!



Habb isch erledischt.


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Habb isch erledischt.



denn geh ich jez aache ma tee koche....


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2006)

Mir is kalt ich frier und die Nase läuft...sch****


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. Dezember 2006)

MOIN 
Bin auch wieder aufgetaucht  
5° Sonne , blauer Himmel  
Gute Stimmung in den bedeutensten Niederschriften d.j.JH 
pardon d.j.JT 


Ich bin etaws fertig (vom Allohol ) wede noch mein Süppchen
kochen und mich auf den Tag freuen


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mir is kalt ich frier und die Nase läuft...sch****



Zieh Dich warm an, mir fahn langsam und gehn auf die Kranken (z.B. mich) ein, nehmen Rücksicht auf sie!!!  (hat das auch jeder gehört FRANK?!?!?!)


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mir is kalt ich frier und die Nase läuft...sch****



Mensch Lugga, des mit Deim Hersch had Disch ja gans schee getroffe, sch*****. Kimmsde dann gaa ned odder nur zum Abreebeige odder.......

Sach ema wass.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2006)

Wart mers emal ab, ich werd jetzt noch en Zwischestopp uff de Couch mache un dann wern mer sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Mensch Lugga, des mit Deim Hersch had Disch ja gans schee getroffe, sch*****. Kimmsde dann gaa ned odder nur zum Abreebeige odder.......
> 
> Sach ema wass.



Klar kimmt er!  Bring den net uff idee!


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2006)

So, jetzt hab ich aach mei zwaat Frühstück drinn.  Werd e bissi eng mim Nudelsalad. Iss der gud.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich aach mei zwaat Frühstück drinn.  Werd e bissi eng mim Nudelsalad. Iss der gud.



Mach keine Dinger mit dem Nudelsalat : Du weißt doch, zuerst ich, dann
IHR (plural)


----------



## Maggo (17. Dezember 2006)

> Wart mers emal ab, ich werd jetzt noch en Zwischestopp uff de Couch mache un dann wern mer sehe



DU KIMMST GEFÄLLISCHST MIDD DU SAGG. SELBST MEINEREINER RAFFT SICH UFF ICH MUSS NUR NOCH E PAAR TAMBONGS VON DE FRAA SCHNORRE FER IN DIE NAAS ZU STEGGE!


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mach keine Dinger mit dem Nudelsalat : Du weißt doch, zuerst ich, dann
> IHR (plural)



Naa, iss noch genuch da. Ich musd den doch abbä abschmegge. 

Moin HkN


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Erst nach Weihnachten und nur wenn ich den von Dir krieg
> 
> ...wir müssen springen üben



fetter film...da sieht man mal wieder was man alles nicht kann ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Naa, iss noch genuch da. Ich musd den doch abbä abschmegge.
> 
> Moin HkN



moin moin...musste ja erstmal nachlesen...und wollte dann tippen


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> DU KIMMST GEFÄLLISCHST MIDD DU SAGG. SELBST MEINEREINER RAFFT SICH UFF ICH MUSS NUR NOCH E PAAR TAMBONGS VON DE FRAA SCHNORRE FER IN DIE NAAS ZU STEGGE!



Da kann ich Dir auch aushelfen. 
Des dud dann abbä lusdisch aussehen. 
Ei, da bring ich dem Lugga aach gleich e paa mit.


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> moin moin...musste ja erstmal nachlesen...und wollte dann tippen



Bisde debei? Übberlesch der jez gud was de sac....ach, Sch*****

Bist Du dabei? Überlege Dir Deine Antwort gut.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. Dezember 2006)

Wer bringt einen  FreeRiderFilm mit für meine Jungs (falls der Eine
oder Andere da ist)?


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wer bringt einen  FreeRiderFilm mit für meine Jungs (falls der Eine
> oder Andere da ist)?



Gerd....

Abbä döfe den nur die Kinner gugge.


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2006)

@Bh
Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich. Hasde gestdern schee gefeiert?


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2006)

na dann von mir auch mal alles gute Roter Hirsch...wie halt biste denn geworden?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2006)

Ach von mir die allerbeste Glückwünsch an de Hersch.


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

Häh???


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2006)

Bh heißt ned RH.
Der hat hier nur gelese unn ich dacht ich grüß en ma. Waa kaaner den mer kenne. 

@HkN
Du bist mir noch eine Antwort schuldig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2006)

Gerd, mach Disch ma uff die Sogge. Abbä zaggisch.............


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Bh heißt ned RH.
> Der hat hier nur gelese unn ich dacht ich grüß en ma. Waa kaaner den mer kenne.



uppps, dann vergesst des mal was ich gesacht hab


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Gerd, mach Disch ma uff die Sogge. Abbä zaggisch.............



bin spät, mach mich los...


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Bisde debei? Übberlesch der jez gud was de sac....ach, Sch*****
> 
> Bist Du dabei? Überlege Dir Deine Antwort gut.



*lachweg* bin wohl erst auf dem feldi dabei. kann mich mit thorsten erst nach 14 uhr treffen - für mich hat das den vorteil das ihr mich am berg nicht abstrafen könnt


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Bh heißt ned RH.
> Der hat hier nur gelese unn ich dacht ich grüß en ma. Waa kaaner den mer kenne.



ups - ok dann natürlich herzlichen glückwunsch auch an den anderen


----------



## arkonis (17. Dezember 2006)

Glückwunsch auch von mir, bin gerade in der Mittagspause, so ein schönes wetter viel zu schade um zu Arbeiten   *undweg*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Dezember 2006)

Da ich mal vermute das ihr hier lesen werdet sobald ihr beim Peter seit schreib ichs hier schonmal: ich werde kommen, allerdings erst bissi später als 1700 weil wir Advendskaffeegäste haben und meine Mutter mich somit nicht früher fahrn kann. Werde mich dann nochmal aufm Handy melden falls wirs nicht finden. Bis später


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Dezember 2006)

Wir fahrn dann jetzt los, hoffe ihr habt noch nicht aufgehört zu feiern bis ich da bin


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2006)

war zwar kurz aber lustig. euch viel spass beim feiern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. Dezember 2006)

Isch glaub der wilde Rote is exmatriculiert worde und somit gehört der net zum diem ab heut.

Wer nur kneift krischt die quittung mit dem redet kaaner mehr, der iss gesdorwe als plauscher.
*Plauschermitgliedschaft muss mer sich schließlich auch emal erst verdiene, Leut die kaaner mer kennt  dürfe da eischentlich ned debei sein.*

Hab schon de erste Saunagang gemacht, mei weibi war 30 km laufe, die hätte mer fast am Sandplacken getroffe.

Ich glaub ich muß er verrade dass uff grand canaria Biken angesagt ist kein Laufen, damit se sich 

net so falsch vorbereite dut. -- oder sach ichs im 'Flieger?


*Falls der der net zur Weihnachtsfeier komme iss glaubt dass mer en noch liephawwe had der sich geerrt.*
Der kimmt direkt nach em Brägel aus em Tourmagazin

TP 1 das neue 4 er Team mit clublokal in orschel


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2006)

@Lugga

Uwe mir sitze hier unn mägge grad, dass de unns fehle dudst. Wie gehds der dann?


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2006)

@Bodo_Nimda + HkN

Seid Ihr gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @Bodo_Nimda + HkN
> 
> Seid Ihr gut nach Hause gekommen?



danke der nachfrage - ja sind wir. nach der suppe habe ich mir noch mein licht drauf gebastelt und dann gings noch mal richtung windeck und rüber zum sandplaken. boah im halbdunkel ist die sigma ja noch schlechter...

und ihr noch viel spass gehabt? ist noch wein da gewesen?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @Lugga
> 
> Uwe mir sitze hier unn mägge grad, dass de unns fehle dudst. Wie gehds der dann?



Ich hab, bis die Fraa hamgekomme is, geschlafe. Es schlafe hat geholfe. Jetzt kleb ich Fotos in de Kalenner ei und geh bald widder schlafe. Netemal die Zigarette schmecke!

Ich wär jetzt schon gern bei Euch.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab, bis die Fraa hamgekomme is, geschlafe. Es schlafe hat geholfe. Jetzt kleb ich Fotos in de Kalenner ei und geh bald widder schlafe. Netemal die Zigarette schmecke!
> 
> Ich wär jetzt schon gern bei Euch.



ei du narrische kerl waarum raachstse denn???  (inkognito)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (17. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wer bringt einen  FreeRiderFilm mit für meine Jungs (falls der Eine
> oder Andere da ist)?



Hi Roter Hirsch und den Rest der Taunusplauscher,

hoffe den Film, den ich bei der kurzen Stippvisite mitgebracht habe, konntet Ihr sehen.

Schade es war leider eine kurze Weihnachtsfeier (und dem ersten Trüffel meines Lebens), dennoch eine Tour die mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht hat!!! 

Ein richtige Nikolausüberaschung war der Trail mit dem grünen Balken. Nach meiner Karte müsste es der "Diebs-Weg" gewesen sein.


----------



## fUEL (17. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Roter Hirsch und den Rest der Taunusplauscher,
> 
> hoffe den Film, den ich bei der kurzen Stippvisite mitgebracht habe, konntet Ihr sehen.
> 
> ...



Leider bist du da falsch informiert, der Diebes Weg kommt von unten hoch und endet in einem grünen ( es gibt zwei!!)lbalken, und zwar dort wo die zwei grünen Balken zusammentreffen. 

Nenn ihn den grünen Balken, das is scho rischtisch
Fand die osterhasenparty auch lustisch, mei Fraa war scho in de Sauna und hat gemeint nach so viel verschwitztn Männern wär eine erhitzte Frau auch was schönes für mi ch


----------



## fUEL (17. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab, bis die Fraa hamgekomme is, geschlafe. Es schlafe hat geholfe. Jetzt kleb ich Fotos in de Kalenner ei und geh bald widder schlafe. Netemal die Zigarette schmecke!
> 
> Ich wär jetzt schon gern bei Euch.



isch was die kerb is scho groß abber solle mer dich aach alle verteljaar üwwerhole lasse, damit mer mit dir was aafange kaa???


----------



## Maggo (18. Dezember 2006)

thanks plauscher, you made my day. im ernst, war ne nette feier und immerhin hats auch e paar punkte gebbe. bis die tage


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und ihr noch viel spass gehabt? ist noch wein da gewesen?



Reichlichst  Ich drinke  immer noch


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> isch was die kerb is scho groß abber solle mer dich aach alle verteljaar üwwerhole lasse, damit mer mit dir was aafange kaa???


Nu hagge mer mol ned so uffm Lugga rum; isch glab desser scho "gestrafd" genuch woar mit em Schnubbe, de Tambongs inne Nas, dem Bike (vllt. helfe da ach Dambongs) un seiner Abwesendheid. Vllt war's ach einfach ned sein Tach heud. 

Gude N8 liebe Leud, es war e schee abend; isch kann kaum noch "bab" sache (un uff die Waage geh isch die nächsde Tache besser ned)


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und ihr noch viel spass gehabt? ist noch wein da gewesen?


Ich weiss gar nicht, ob noch Wein da war aber er war sehr gut und das Essen reichlich und lecker. Es hätte auch für Euch noch gereicht. Vllt. ergibt sich ja wieder mal ein gemütliches Beisammensein  .........an Silvester?



fUEL schrieb:


> Fand die osterhasenparty auch lustisch, mei Fraa war scho in de Sauna und hat gemeint nach so viel verschwitztn Männern wär eine erhitzte Frau auch was schönes für mi ch


Hast Dus gut.  


Maggo schrieb:


> thanks plauscher, you made my day. im ernst, war ne nette feier und immerhin hats auch e paar punkte gebbe. bis die tage


 Apropo Punkte,  die muss ich ja noch eintragen. 


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Reichlichst  Ich drinke  immer noch


Drinken mit *T*


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Drinken mit *T*



Aber doch nicht wir Beide


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

War eine super-mega-affengeile Taunusplauscher-Weihnachtsfahrt und -feier!!!     Vielen Dank dem Gastgeber (!) und vielen Dank den Essensbereitern und -lieferanten! War alles super lecker, war unterhaltsam und lustig!


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Reichlichst  Ich drinke  immer noch



Mist, habe doch was vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Hast Dus gut.
> ...



Hättste aach gern so e erhitzt Fraa?!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Dezember 2006)

Was denn 
SCHNAPS kriegste keinen von mir


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> war zwar kurz aber lustig. euch viel spass beim feiern.



ja, leider ziemlich kurz, aber auch ja: lustig!  Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal etwas länger...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Bestimmt wird das noch mal was - irgendwann wenn ich mal groß bin 

musste heute noch ne extra runde arbeiten einlegen. bin nun ziemlich am a**** und gehe schlafen.

euch einen guten morgen und bis später


----------



## fUEL (18. Dezember 2006)

Damit du ned immer des letzde Wort hast hier auch noch mal meinen Dank Allen die zu Gelingen des Festes und der kleinen Rundfahrt beigetragen haben.

Die nicht Erschienenen mögen sich vor allem gesundheitlich bessern, der Rest kimmt dann von allein 
Naja Eine Fortsetzung ist ja schon für Mai ? grob fixiert.
Erst die grüne Matschhölle am Winderstein dann grillen und feiern im Garde oder falls reschned im Gewäxhaus.   
Nachtdann Waldons


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hättste aach gern so e erhitzt Fraa?!


Naja.......



fUEL schrieb:


> .....Nachtdann Waldons



Moin moin, Ihr Plauscher

bin ich müde. War es den wirklich so spät?


----------



## Maggo (18. Dezember 2006)

nicht wirklich, aber müd bin ich auch.


----------



## bodo_nimda (18. Dezember 2006)

morsche


----------



## fUEL (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Naja.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gegen Morgemüdigkeit hilft e klaa morgetourche 38 km 720 hm und ein ganz passable kühlende Wind an de Nas weil wenn kalt lieber bewege als langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Moje, bin aach mied! 

Brauch ich heut Moje Scheibewischer uff de Audobahn?


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje, bin aach mied!
> 
> Brauch ich heut Moje Scheibewischer uff de Audobahn?



Nach Frankfott nei ned. Isch waas abbä ned, wies inn Richdung Wissbade aussieht. 
Dusde grad Dein Pc wechseln? Hörd sisch bessä aa als a******, ne. Kahl isses abbä. Mei Audodürn warn heud mosche wieder eigefrorn. Da griesde die Dürn ned mer zu, son sch****. 
So, mach jez ma Kaffee fö mei Schefs  unn schneid de Kuche uff, dass die sich glei wohlfühle dun, wenn die ins Bürro komme.


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gegen Morgemüdigkeit hilft e klaa morgetourche 38 km 720 hm und ein ganz passable kühlende Wind an de Nas weil wenn kalt lieber bewege als langsam.



Da hädd isch abbä früjer aus em Bedd plumse müsse.


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> morsche



Schade, dass wir uns gestern nur so kurz gesehen haben. Ihr seid doch aber richtig flott gefahren. Wäre kein Thema für Euch mal mitzufahren. Wir Plauscher fahren doch hauptsächlich im Sommer, im Winter gehen wir zum Winterprogramm über. Da erzählen wir nur noch davon, dass wir fahren.


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Wasn los? Kaaner plauschd mid mir.  
Dann wä isch ma was a***** müsse.


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Schade, dass wir uns gestern nur so kurz gesehen haben. Ihr seid doch aber richtig flott gefahren. Wäre kein Thema für Euch mal mitzufahren. Wir Plauscher fahren doch hauptsächlich im Sommer, im Winter gehen wir zum Winterprogramm über. Da erzählen wir nur noch davon, dass wir fahren.



@Bodo & hkn: ganz so würde ich das nicht unterschreiben! Der ein, oder andere ist keine Pussy (fährt auch jetzt noch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wasn los? Kaaner plauschd mid mir.
> Dann wä isch ma was a***** müsse.



Ei da bin isch doch! Wenn de der abbä grad die Zeid zum Plausche aassuchst, die isch zum wächsle braach...

wenichsten bei aanm simmer uns aanich: blöde karre...  es ging aach nach wissbade.


----------



## bodo_nimda (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Schade, dass wir uns gestern nur so kurz gesehen haben. Ihr seid doch aber richtig flott gefahren. Wäre kein Thema für Euch mal mitzufahren. Wir Plauscher fahren doch hauptsächlich im Sommer, im Winter gehen wir zum Winterprogramm über. Da erzählen wir nur noch davon, dass wir fahren.



Stimmt das war wirklich schade. Ja geht so, ich hinke noch ein wenig hinterher (hatte 3 Monate zwangspause) aber ich arbeite daran 

Diesen Winter ist der erste wo wir durchfahren wollen, extra Winterreifen gekauft   bin mal gespannt wie das wird.


----------



## bodo_nimda (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Bodo & hkn: ganz so würde ich das nicht unterschreiben! Der ein, oder andere ist keine Pussy (fährt auch jetzt noch).




ei jo des macht schon spass nachts im dunkel dursch de wald zu bike, abba da brach mer viel mer lischt um es ordelisch krache zu lasse


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> Stimmt das war wirklich schade. Ja geht so, ich hinke noch ein wenig hinterher (hatte 3 Monate zwangspause) aber ich arbeite daran
> 
> Diesen Winter ist der erste wo wir durchfahren wollen, extra Winterreifen gekauft   bin mal gespannt wie das wird.





bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ei jo des macht schon spass nachts im dunkel dursch de wald zu bike, abba da brach mer viel mer lischt um es ordelisch krache zu lasse



Ja! Alleine fahre ich bei Dunkelheit ja nicht so gerne durch den Taunus; ist irgendwie ein wenig langweilig. Zu zweit, oder noch besser in einer Gruppe, ist das was anderes. Da macht es mir dann auch Spaß!


----------



## fUEL (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab, bis die Fraa hamgekomme is, geschlafe. Es schlafe hat geholfe. Jetzt kleb ich Fotos in de Kalenner ei und geh bald widder schlafe. Netemal die Zigarette schmecke!
> 
> Ich wär jetzt schon gern bei Euch.



Sach ma schläfsd de immer noch?? oder hab ich dich so verärgert des de ned mer mit uns babbelst?


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Hmmmmm, esse gerade Krustenbraten und Kartoffelsalat!  

@Roter Hirsch: Der Tee ist ein Jasmintee!  Werde ich mir nachher mal aufbrühen.  Die Dose hat einen Innendeckel. Hochwertige Tees sollten so verpackt werden. Bin gespannt...


----------



## bodo_nimda (18. Dezember 2006)

oh man da bekommt ja hunger ....


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sach ma schläfsd de immer noch?? oder hab ich dich so verärgert des de ned mer mit uns babbelst?



Blödsinn, ich las mich nicht verärgern, so einfach mach ichs Euch nicht.  

Letzte Woche im Jahr = viel Arbeit = wenig plauschen

das ganze mit Erkältung / Grippe  = noch viel weniger plauschen


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> oh man da bekommt ja hunger ....


Den habe ich schon .


Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, esse gerade Krustenbraten und Kartoffelsalat!


Sei ruhig, mein Krustenbraten liegt zu Hause im Kühlschrank und ich muß noch auf die Kinder warten bis ich losfuttern kann, was mir bestimmt nicht gelingen wird. 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Blödsinn, ich las mich nicht verärgern, so einfach mach ichs Euch nicht.
> 
> Letzte Woche im Jahr = viel Arbeit = wenig plauschen
> 
> das ganze mit Erkältung / Grippe  = noch viel weniger plauschen



Dann sieh mal zu, dass Du zu Weihnachten wieder fit bist.


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Blödsinn, ich las mich nicht verärgern, so einfach mach ichs Euch nicht.
> 
> Letzte Woche im Jahr = viel Arbeit = wenig plauschen
> 
> das ganze mit Erkältung / Grippe  = noch viel weniger plauschen



a....... kannste, plausche net: öchendebbes stimmt da net!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> oh man da bekommt ja hunger ....



un ich krieen net weg...  (hoffentlich nur noch net!)


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Bodo & hkn: ganz so würde ich das nicht unterschreiben! Der ein, oder andere ist keine Pussy (fährt auch jetzt noch).



na ich glaub das schon das ihr fit seid...werde ja auch dieses jahr zum ersten mal im winter fahren, sollte also nächstes jahr auch besser klappen mit dem biken.

diese jahr haben bodo und ich ja erst wieder im mai angefangen


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> a....... kannste, plausche net: öchendebbes stimmt da net!!!



Hab Mittagspause und bin daheim. Jetzt kann ich plausche. In de Firma meint de Chef das er heute de ganze Tag bei uns helfe müßt, des machts plausche doppelt schwer.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ei jo des macht schon spass nachts im dunkel dursch de wald zu bike, abba da brach mer viel mer lischt um es ordelisch krache zu lasse



net so laut...nachts soll man doch nicht mehr fahren


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja! Alleine fahre ich bei Dunkelheit ja nicht so gerne durch den Taunus; ist irgendwie ein wenig langweilig. Zu zweit, oder noch besser in einer Gruppe, ist das was anderes. Da macht es mir dann auch Spaß!



stimmt, alleine ist schon recht doof. aber fahren in der gruppe hat auch seine tücken. ich stell mich da halt einwenig an, wenn ich immer nur hinterher fahre macht es halt auch keinen spass. 

mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich ja am 1. an der hohemark


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> net so laut...nachts soll man doch nicht mehr fahren



ok, ich maante nadürlich moints un aabends im Dunkle...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> un ich krieen net weg...  (hoffentlich nur noch net!)



lecker schnitzel das wärs jetzt. und kerle nu babbelst du ach scho hir den mist mit.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hilfe

achso guten morgen


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na ich glaub das schon das ihr fit seid...werde ja auch dieses jahr zum ersten mal im winter fahren, sollte also nächstes jahr auch besser klappen mit dem biken.
> 
> diese jahr haben bodo und ich ja erst wieder im mai angefangen





habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt, alleine ist schon recht doof. aber fahren in der gruppe hat auch seine tücken. ich stell mich da halt einwenig an, wenn ich immer nur hinterher fahre macht es halt auch keinen spass.
> 
> mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich ja am 1. an der hohemark



Ja saache e ma, jez is e ma gud! Gestern da vorneweg flitze un jez aaner uff diefstabler mache... Odder is des jez fisching for kombliments?!


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> lecker schnitzel das wärs jetzt. und kerle nu babbelst du ach scho hir den mist mit.
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hilfe
> ...



moje - äh, Guten Morgen, werter Herrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab Mittagspause und bin daheim. Jetzt kann ich plausche. In de Firma meint de Chef das er heute de ganze Tag bei uns helfe müßt, des machts plausche doppelt schwer.



Uuuuuh, Grusel: der Chef hilft mit: Chaos vorprogrammiert!!


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> achso guten morgen


So iss brav. 


Arachne schrieb:


> Ja saache e ma, jez is e ma gud! Gestern da vorneweg flitze un jez aaner uff diefstabler mache... Odder is des jez fisching for kombliments?!



Jez vergraulen doch ned glei.....


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

@Arachne: ich seh Du kennst dich aus..


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

Gerd was is en los, 
wenn Du net uffpasse tust left dir es Carosche davon


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich seh Du kennst dich aus..



ich hab aach aaner...


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lucafabian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In de Firma meint de Chef das er heute de ganze Tag bei uns helfe müßt, des machts plausche doppelt schwer.
> ...



Der aame Kerl, isser glei dobbeld gestraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd was is en los,
> wenn Du net uffpasse tust left dir es Carosche davon



wenn ich se habbe tät, wörd ich mich villaacht wunnern...  abbä so wünsch isch er viel Erfolch!


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja saache e ma, jez is e ma gud! Gestern da vorneweg flitze un jez aaner uff diefstabler mache... Odder is des jez fisching for kombliments?!



naja die A61Fuchstanz lässt sich ja auch gut fahren, hättest mal lieber dabei sein sollen wie wir von da weg sind *lachweg* das war eine geschwindigkeit...


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Jez vergraulen doch ned glei.....



Ich glaab, der hat e dick Fell! (Wenichstens, wenn ich n ärcher.)


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd was is en los,
> wenn Du net uffpasse tust left dir es Carosche davon



da besteht doch keine gefahr...   ... meine leidenschaft ist mattschwarz bzw. schokoladenhaltig


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja die A61Fuchstanz lässt sich ja auch gut fahren, hättest mal lieber dabei sein sollen wie wir von da weg sind *lachweg* das war eine geschwindigkeit...



kein Wunder mit `nem Suppenbauch!  Wie hat`s denn geschmeckt?


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da besteht doch keine gefahr...   ... meine leidenschaft ist mattschwarz bzw. schokoladenhaltig



das kleine Schwarze mag ich auch!  Mit Schokolade würde ich von da nicht mehr weg zu bekommen sein!!!


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn ich se habbe tät, wörd ich mich villaacht wunnern...  abbä so wünsch isch er viel Erfolch!



Ach wie selbstlos.  
Wödd isch doch nur Briefmagge sammeln, dann hädd isch der die gerstern Nacht noch zeische könne.


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> So, mach jez ma Kaffee fö mei Schefs  unn schneid de Kuche uff, dass die sich glei wohlfühle dun, wenn die ins Bürro komme.



kammer dich miede?


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ach wie selbstlos.
> Wödd isch doch nur Briefmagge sammeln, dann hädd isch der die gerstern Nacht noch zeische könne.



jez hab ich grad so viel adrenalin im blud, ich geh ma e rund dreje....


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> kammer dich miede?



Muss jez mid plausche uffhörn, habb Feierabend. De Krusdebrade watt uff mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da besteht doch keine gefahr...   ... meine leidenschaft ist mattschwarz bzw. schokoladenhaltig



Schokoladenfarbig, zart, verführerisch und zuckersüß find ich auch gut


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

Wie, bisher noch kein Kommentar. 

Hier stimmt doch irgendwas nicht!?


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Muss jez mid plausche uffhörn, habb Feierabend. De Krusdebrade watt uff mich.



typisch, da hört se net hie, dadeför hat se kaa zeid...


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schokoladenfarbig, zart, verführerisch und zuckersüß find ich auch gut





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie, bisher noch kein Kommentar.
> 
> Hier stimmt doch irgendwas nicht!?




was soll mern da kommentiern? ich hab aach son kataloch!  un finds aach guuuuuud!


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> jez hab ich grad so viel adrenalin im blud, ich geh ma e rund dreje....



so, nach `ner rund gehts aanem da viiieeel bessä!!  

@caroka: des wär mer ga net uffgefalle!


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> so, nach `ner rund gehts aanem da viiieeel bessä!!
> 
> @caroka: des wär mer ga net uffgefalle!



Helf mer ma uff die Sprüng.  Wo bisde dann grad mit Deim Plauscherhirn?  Was wä der ned uffgefalle? Dass isch kaa Briefmagge hab odder kaa schokoladisch Haut.


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Carsten Du hast ja Dei Pungde noch gaa ned eigetrache. unn Maggo wieso hasde dann nur 10 Pungde.


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Carsten Du hast ja Dei Pungde noch gaa ned eigetrache. unn Maggo wieso hasde dann nur 10 Pungde.



de maggo is ja immer mim hersch vorgerast un mußt denn uff uns wadde. aaßerdem simmer ja beckerandschwimmer un habn kaan handschuh geholt (mer habbe gewatt)


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Helf mer ma uff die Sprüng.  Wo bisde dann grad mit Deim Plauscherhirn?  Was wä der ned uffgefalle? Dass isch kaa Briefmagge hab odder kaa schokoladisch Haut.



na des is doch klaa: des de kei briefmagge hast! dei haut is genau rischtisch.  un wenn mer ma schokolad druff habbe will, kammer des ja mache!    de hättst abbä aach sache könne, komm mer gucke ma, was die annern schon geschribbe ham, odder du mußt unbedingt ma mei neu wasser probiern, odder ich bin sooo miieed, ich glaab ich hab net a mer die kraft s bett uffzuschlaache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Blödsinn, ich las mich nicht verärgern, so einfach mach ichs Euch nicht.
> 
> Letzte Woche im Jahr = viel Arbeit = wenig plauschen
> 
> das ganze mit Erkältung / Grippe  = noch viel weniger plauschen



Best Plauscher musst Du Dir dann abber neu verdiene.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Best Plauscher musst Du Dir dann abber neu verdiene.




Aufem ersten hockt eh de Gerd dick und fett wie die Qualle, las den mal da sitzen, der is eh Titelgeil. Ich werd mir aber Müh gewe widder de second best Plauscher zu wern.


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> na des is doch klaa: des de kei briefmagge hast! dei haut is genau rischtisch.  un wenn mer ma schokolad druff habbe will, kammer des ja mache!    de hättst abbä aach sache könne, komm mer gucke ma, was die annern schon geschribbe ham, odder du mußt unbedingt ma mei neu wasser probiern, odder ich bin sooo miieed, ich glaab ich hab net a mer die kraft s bett uffzuschlaache...



Könnt isch aach saache mei Bad müsst ma renoviert wern odder mein Schrank repariert odder....


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Könnt isch aach saache mei Bad müsst ma renoviert wern odder mein Schrank repariert odder....



Ei dann sachs doch jetzt emal, werst bestimmt kei Nein höhrn


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Könnt isch aach saache mei Bad müsst ma renoviert wern odder mein Schrank repariert odder....


Odder?  


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei dann sachs doch jetzt emal, werst bestimmt kei Nein höhrn


ja, sach sem ma!  (isch war schon an de heizung  )


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Ei dann mach mer es Bad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

tja Gerd, jetzt gug emal wie de da widder rauskommst


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> tja Gerd, jetzt gug emal wie de da widder rauskommst



net Gerd, Uwe!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

Caro mir brauche klarere Zuweisunge. Wenn Du mich gemeint hast bitte bedenk das ich zwei Kinner a Fraa a Katz un zwa Hase hab. Zudem muß ich mich auch nich drum kümmern das Haus un Hof in Ordnung is. Ich mach Dir ja alles aber Du mußt halt entsprechend Zeit mitbringe. Mei Fraa z.B. mußt fast 10 Jahr uff a paar neu gestrichene Rollade warte. Ich will mich hier ach garnet aus der Affaire ziehe aber Du bauchst ja entsprechende Grundlache um a vernüftisch Entscheidung zu treffe. Der Gerd hingege der muß zwamal am Tag sein Computer wechseln wenn er net Krankgeschriewwe is. Jetzt lass mich mal überlege was der sonst noch so für Verpflichtunge hat.......................................................................................................................................ähm.........................................................


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ähm.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... .......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................mir fällt sonst nix ei, der müßt eischentlich viel Zeit habbe!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

un jez laß mich e ma überleche: de lugga hat zwaa Kinner a Fraa a Katz un zwaa Hase die sich um ihn un san haushalt unsoweidä kümmern un fährt im winder kei rad. ich dageche, ...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

De Gerd red sich bloß raus, mei Fraa macht deham gar nix. Die liegt nur rum kommandiert un läßt sich bediene. Ich was garnet wo der Gerd sei Informationen herhat?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

und des Radfahrn werst wohl em Carosche zuliebe a bissche eischränke könne!


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> De Gerd red sich bloß raus, mei Fraa macht deham gar nix. Die liegt nur rum kommandiert un läßt sich bediene. Ich was garnet wo der Gerd sei Informationen herhat?



hallo Lucafabienne, derfst Du schon widder dem Lugga sein ekaunt benutze?!

EDIT: Soll ich m ma e gescheide saddelklemmung schenge, denn braachsten nemmer "Fraa" zu nenne?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und des Radfahrn werst wohl em Carosche zuliebe a bissche eischränke könne!



alles was recht is, abbä es gibt aach grenze!!!


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aufem ersten hockt eh de Gerd dick und fett wie die Qualle, las den mal da sitzen, der is eh Titelgeil. Ich werd mir aber Müh gewe widder de second best Plauscher zu wern.



welches wort haste falsch geschribbe?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> welches wort haste falsch geschribbe?



des is net falsch geschriebe des is wohlüberlegt. Sowas net mer Diplomatie, da muß mer zwische de Zeile lese


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> diese jahr haben bodo und ich ja erst wieder im mai angefangen



Ich bin erst im Juli eingestiegen - was sagst du jetzt?
(Gut, ich war gestern aber auch nicht dabei  )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Dezember 2006)

Achso:  Hallo Leute und nochmal danke an den Gastgeber und die Essensbringer von gestern Abend  War ein sehr netter Abend der so oder so ähnlich gerne nochmal wiederholt werden darf  War heut morgen erstaunlich fit, hoffe das ich das um halb 8 bei der Fahrstd. immernoch bin


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Achso:  Hallo Leute und nochmal danke an den Gastgeber und die Essensbringer von gestern Abend  War ein sehr netter Abend der so oder so ähnlich gerne nochmal wiederholt werden darf  War heut morgen erstaunlich fit, hoffe das ich das um halb 8 bei der Fahrstd. immernoch bin



viel Spaß beim Fahren! (Gib auf WP-Teilnehmer acht!)


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ???



ich bin noch am lesen...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bin erst im Juli eingestiegen - was sagst du jetzt?
> (Gut, ich war gestern aber auch nicht dabei  )



Tach Cracy

Nix sachter da 

@HKN: Du bisdene am Sonndaach also devongefahrn?    
Had de Gerd werklich e Pussiklemm am Saddel gehabd?

Erzähl doch mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Hat de Gerd werklich e Pussiklemme am Saddel gehabt?
> ...



Ne, hatter net!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

"Was es Hänsche net lernt, lernt de  Hans nimmer mehr"


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> "Was es Hänsche net lernt, lernt de  Hans nimmer mehr"



desdeweche braachstse halt aach!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

und desdeweche dud mir aach nix weh


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und desdeweche dud mir aach nix weh



komisch, des aagument kommt im aacheblick immer als letzdes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

so is des halt, wer den  Schaden hat......


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

Was is en jetzt mim HKN spricht der net mit jedem oder is er noch mim übersetze beschäftigt


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so is des halt, werd den  Schaden hat......



ach waaßte, mir als rischtische kerl, tut ja achendlich gaa nix weh...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach waaßte, mir als rischtische kerl, tut ja achendlich gaa nix weh...



.......hugh, falsche Spinne hat gesprochen!

     is gut Brauner setz dich wieder


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

HKN läßt sich nicht herauslocken, die Memme!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

Gerd, sitz de widder?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Dezember 2006)

De Gerd hat zwar ne Pussiklemm, aber die passt ihm net


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

isch geh mich jez prepariere um a paar pungde eizusammele un viellaacht aach scheibewischer. Letztere habbe se mer in de vorletzt nacht geklaut...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

*Auszug aus der Diebesschule, wie kriet mer neue Scheibewischer:*

Scheibewischer klaue un wegwerfe, dann warde bis neue da sinn!


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Auszug aus der Diebesschule, wie kriet mer neue Scheibewischer:*
> 
> Scheibewischer klaue un wegwerfe, dann warde bis neue da sinn!



Du maanst, ich soll mich uff die Lauer leche?! Habbe die in dem Block fer die Tödungsdelikte aach Ergos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

oder nochemal a paar alde druffmache 

dann gugge se aber


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Dezember 2006)

Wer klaut denn Scheibenwischblätter


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

Du ab nächstem Jahr


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Ei, de Gerd iss ja doch nur en Mann.   Dachte schon er sei ein Kerl.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Dezember 2006)

Unfallfrei zurück  war heut gut drauf, hat richtig Laune gemacht (fast wie Achterbahn fahrn )


----------



## Marsmann (18. Dezember 2006)

moin leutes


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: Du bisdene am Sonndaach also devongefahrn?



ich doch nicht, nur den schnellen hinterher



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Had de Gerd werklich e Pussiklemm am Saddel gehabd?
> 
> Erzähl doch mal!



mist garnicht drauf geachtet


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bin erst im Juli eingestiegen - was sagst du jetzt?
> (Gut, ich war gestern aber auch nicht dabei  )



na du bist halt auch ein fittes kerlchen


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was is en jetzt mim HKN spricht der net mit jedem oder is er noch mim übersetze beschäftigt



na da war ich wohl grad net da...übersetzen...nee da bin ich noch dran  wird wohl wieder ne lange nacht. deswegen bin ich auch erstmal wieder weg hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> HKN läßt sich nicht herauslocken, die Memme!



*rofl* warte nur ab  nicht das ich deinen hirsch schieße und der an den vorderläufen ausblutet


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, esse gerade Krustenbraten und Kartoffelsalat!
> 
> @Roter Hirsch: Der Tee ist ein Jasmintee!  Werde ich mir nachher mal aufbrühen.  Die Dose hat einen Innendeckel. Hochwertige Tees sollten so verpackt werden. Bin gespannt...



Magste den, sonst tauschen wir


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *rofl* warte nur ab  nicht das ich deinen hirsch schieße und der an den vorderläufen ausblutet


----------



## Marsmann (18. Dezember 2006)

noch mal moiun und guten tage eure majestät...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

Hi Marsmann,
 was gibts neues?


----------



## Marsmann (18. Dezember 2006)

noch nix ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei, de Gerd iss ja doch nur en Mann.   Dachte schon er sei ein Kerl.



jez bin isch e ma dran e erklärung zu krie: wie(so) maansten des?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

En Kerl bügelt net


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> jez bin isch e ma dran e erklärung zu krie: wie(so) maansten des?



Männä wolle nur des aane, Kerle sinn aach so fö ein da.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> jez bin isch e ma dran e erklärung zu krie: wie(so) maansten des?



frag nicht...frauen versteht eh keiner, nicht mal sie selbst


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> En Kerl bügelt net


Du hast doch kaa Ahnung. En Kerl kann alles.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Männä wolle nur des aane, Kerle sinn aach so fö ein da.



och gerd will auch das andere *lach*


----------



## Marsmann (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> frag nicht...frauen versteht eh keiner, nicht mal sie selbst



na dann....


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> frag nicht...frauen versteht eh keiner, nicht mal sie selbst



bist Du mudich!!!


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> frag nicht...frauen versteht eh keiner, nicht mal sie selbst



Du hälst Dich ema  da raus , Du Schokoladeliebhaber.


----------



## Marsmann (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> bist Du mudich!!!



oda er hat keine freundin/frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hast doch kaa Ahnung. En Kerl kann alles.



so ist es


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> bist Du mudich!!!



*lol* och was soll schon passieren ist ja die wahrheit


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> oda er hat keine freundin/frau



Der griet aach kaa.


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Männä wolle nur des aane, Kerle sinn aach so fö ein da.



ok, bin nurn Mann, sonst wär ich nach de Heizung net an Dich!

En Kerl würd sich nemme was er will un net lang frache...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hälst Dich ema  da raus , Du Schokoladeliebhaber.



na na junge dame, net mir mei gosche verbiete wolle


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> so ist es


----------



## Marsmann (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lol* och was soll schon passieren ist ja die wahrheit



das dir irgenein weibliches geschöpf die eier abreißt?


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> oda er hat keine freundin/frau



leude ohne jechliche erfahrung sollte da net so vorlaud sei!!!


----------



## arkonis (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> En Kerl würd sich nemme was er will un net lang frache...



so ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Der griet aach kaa.



na dann hab ich ja noch mal gück gehabt...was das leben ohne frau wie stressfreier ist.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> das dir irgenein weibliches geschöpf die eier abreißt?



naja, da müßte schon die welt untergehen oder weihnachten/ostern auf einen tag fallen. manche sachen passieren nie


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> frag nicht...frauen versteht eh keiner, nicht mal sie selbst


erzähl ruhich weider! Ich paß schon uff Dich uff!!!


habkeinnick schrieb:


> och gerd will auch das andere *lach*


Klar!


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> leude ohne jechliche erfahrung sollte da net so vorlaud sei!!!



*lach* der war gemein...


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, bin nurn Mann, sonst wär ich nach de Heizung net an Dich!
> 
> En Kerl würd sich nemme was er will un net lang frache...


Du Plauscher, Du. 


habkeinnick schrieb:


> na na junge dame, net mir mei gosche verbiete wolle



Na, wenn die ned glei hälst dann stopp isch se Dir.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hast doch kaa Ahnung. En Kerl kann alles.



Von wesche.....des sin kei Kerle des sin Weicheier, die jagt ihr Weibsleut doch sowieso am erste Tach widder fort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> leude ohne jechliche erfahrung sollte da net so vorlaud sei!!!



normal standt da ja auch noch nen fragezeichen hinter aber wo das wieder abgeblieben ist???


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja, da müßte schon die welt untergehen oder weihnachten/ostern auf einen tag fallen. manche sachen passieren nie



Ich sach zu der Vorlaach jez nix, wir prügeln ja grad uff die weiber un die annerne pussies hier!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> En Kerl würd sich nemme was er will un net lang frache...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> erzähl ruhich weider! Ich paß schon uff Dich uff!!!



cool, ich mach sie wild und du grätschst sie dann ab


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du Plauscher, Du.


waaß de doch...



caroka schrieb:


> Na, wenn die ned glei hälst dann stopp isch se Dir.


aha, net nur ich schmeiß hier mit Federhandschuh um mich!


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, wenn die ned glei hälst dann stopp isch se Dir.



das wär nicht der erste versuch der kläglich scheitert


----------



## Marsmann (18. Dezember 2006)

so leutes ich bin raus bis demnächst mal


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Der griet aach kaa.



nur ei net


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich sach zu der Vorlaach jez nix, wir prügeln ja grad uff die weiber un die annerne pussies hier!



steilvorlagen müssen sein...*lach*...ist net schlimm wenn es heute mal jeder im fred kriegt...wie war das noch mal mit verwundetem rotwild?


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> so leutes ich bin raus bis demnächst mal



tschöö, hast schön recht ich muss mich auch langsam ans schaffen machen. habe schon wieder viel zu viel zeit vergeudet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na dann hab ich ja noch mal gück gehabt...was das leben ohne frau wie stressfreier ist.


DAFÜR HAT MAN SEINE kUNDEN:  Jedem das seine.


Arachne schrieb:


> En Kerl würd sich nemme was er will un net lang frache...



Schad, mir iss noch nie en Kerl begeschend.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das wär nicht der erste versuch der kläglich scheitert



Du hast uns noch gefehlt im Fred für chronisch Mitteilungsbedürftige


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool, ich mach sie wild und du grätschst sie dann ab



 abgemacht


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> steilvorlagen müssen sein...*lach*...ist net schlimm wenn es heute mal jeder im fred kriegt...wie war das noch mal mit verwundetem rotwild?



Wo ist ein Rotwild verwundet?


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Schad, mir iss noch nie en Kerl begeschend.



des is jez schon de x-te! Noch aan/zwaa, odder zehn solcher Sprüch, un ich zeich der ma aaner!!!


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool, ich mach sie wild und du grätschst sie dann ab





Arachne schrieb:


> abgemacht


Das Männä immer zusammenhalten müssen.


habkeinnick schrieb:


> das wär nicht der erste versuch der kläglich scheitert


Ich sach jetzt nix mehr, ich zeig ders ma.


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Männä immer zusammenhalten müssen.
> ...



mache des Fraue un Pussies net genauso?!


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> des is jez schon de x-te! Noch aan/zwaa, odder zehn solcher Sprüch, un ich zeich der ma aaner!!!



Du Plauscher, Du. 
Ohne Werkzeuschkist kommsde eh ned mer bei mir nei.


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du Plauscher, Du.
> Ohne Werkzeuschkist kommsde eh ned mer bei mir nei.



war schee dich kennegelernt zu habbe! Machs gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Schad, mir iss noch nie en Kerl begeschend.



Hast Du ne Ahnung!


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Ahnung!



Sollde mer ma die Lucafabienne fraache?!


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> war schee dich kennegelernt zu habbe! Machs gut.


 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Ahnung!



Meinsde die tarne sisch immer.


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sollde mer ma die Lucafabienne fraache?!



Ohje...


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Isch laß Euch dann ma in Ruh unn schlaf ma e bissi.
Gud Nächdle


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sollde mer ma die Lucafabienne fraache?!



Ich hab überhaupt net mehr de Erlaubnisschein en richtische Kerl zu sein, den mußt ich uffem Standesamt abgebe.  




caroka schrieb:


> Meinsde die tarne sisch immer.



Sache mer mal sie zeiche net immer ihr wahr Gesicht.




caroka schrieb:


> Ohje...



Was wollst de uns damit mitteile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

also ich waas net, öchendwie hab ich des gefühl, des manche plauscher ma e bissi ausdauer gebrauche könnde!


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was wollst de uns damit mitteile?



des hasde doch schon selbst beantwortet. 
"Ich hab überhaupt net mehr de Erlaubnisschein en richtische Kerl zu sein, den mußt ich uffem Standesamt abgebe."


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> des hasde doch schon selbst beantwortet.
> "Ich hab überhaupt net mehr de Erlaubnisschein en richtische Kerl zu sein, den mußt ich uffem Standesamt abgebe."



Is eigendlich Schad


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is eigendlich Schad



Wieso, willsde widder uff die Weid.


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab überhaupt net mehr de Erlaubnisschein en richtische Kerl zu sein, den mußt ich uffem Standesamt abgebe.
> ...



ich habbn zerick gekrischt!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Dezember 2006)

Meinst de den kan mer verleihe?


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich habbn zerick gekrischt!



Naa, du bist halt nochema uff die Weid geschickt wornn.


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Meinst de den kan mer verleihe?



Was sollen des für en Kuhhandel gewwe.


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Magste den, sonst tauschen wir



Ich habe ihn genommen, weil ich dachte, dass Du ihn nicht so gerne trinkst. Klar, auch weil ich Grüntee sehr gerne trinke.  Wenn Du Jasmin-Tee gerne trinkst, gebe ich ihn Dir selbstverständlich gerne wieder!  Ich trinke zwar auch Jasmin-Tee, aber mehr puren Grüntee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Naa, du bist halt nochema uff die Weid geschickt wornn.



da gefälls mer aach viiieeel bessä!!!   

EDIT: Als im Knast...


----------



## Maggo (18. Dezember 2006)

mosche, ich wär dann jetzt soweid.



> En Kerl bügelt net



hast du e ahnung, des iss wie middm kinnerwaache oder em klaane hund durch en park laafe. die fraue zieht des magisch an.



> Du hast doch kaa Ahnung. En Kerl kann alles.



siehste.



> zitat hkn: habe schon wieder viel zu viel zeit vergeudet.



ich glaub dir brennt de kittel, hier werd kaa zeit vergeuded.


----------



## Maggo (18. Dezember 2006)

mer kommds so vor, als hädd ich euch jetzt uffgescheucht. wenn hier kaaner mehr mit mir redde will geh ich jetzt ins bett.


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> mer kommds so vor, als hädd ich euch jetzt uffgescheucht. wenn hier kaaner mehr mit mir redde will geh ich jetzt ins bett.



kommt mer aach oft so vor..  Gude Nachd!


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Dezember 2006)

Gute Nacht ihr....


----------



## Maggo (18. Dezember 2006)

gute nacht jim bob.


----------



## Maggo (18. Dezember 2006)

gute nacht john boy.


----------



## Maggo (19. Dezember 2006)

gute nacht an alle rastlosen seelen da draussen. 

und bitte dran denken, morgen sind wir wieder füreinander da, wenns wieder heißt:

"hilfe bärbel schäfer, meine freunde kennen mich nicht mehr. oder aber: frau kallwass, ich bin süchtig nach plausch."

vergeßt nicht, dass es einen platz für euch gibt, an dem ein schwachsinniges wort einen sinn ergibt. herzlich willkommen im plauschfred.

jetzt aber endgültig, gute nacht.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> gute nacht an alle rastlosen seelen da draussen.
> 
> und bitte dran denken, morgen sind wir wieder füreinander da, wenns wieder heißt:
> 
> ...



hoffentlich nicht so ganz endgültig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (19. Dezember 2006)

so gleich habe ich es auch für heute geschafft. *freu* ach allen einen guten morgen


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Dezember 2006)

N'abend / Moin, moin auch,
bin uffgewachd von Euerm Gebabbel und kann nemmer eischlafe .
So'n mistkramelendiger.

Ihr hab't ja die Nachd ab un an schaff geschosse hier .

... und uns Uwe is langsam endlisch widder de alde 

Ich geh mal Pungde eitrache (Caro hat jo reschd) ...


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Dezember 2006)

Puh so nun bin ich wirklich weg...


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...Schad, mir iss noch nie en Kerl begeschend.


Spielst Du mit uns "Blinde Kuh"


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,

der Countdown läuft, bald iss Weihnachten......
Isch verzehl Euch ma was isch mer so wünsche du. Da wär als erstes......... 



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich geh mal Pungde eitrache (Caro hat jo reschd) ...


 De Carsten iss ebe en rischdische Kerl..... 



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Spielst Du mit uns "Blinde Kuh"


Ei Carsten, so aaner wie Du stehd doch nemmer uff de Weid. Die Kerle sinn alle wegg. Es sinn nur noch männä da.


----------



## bodo_nimda (19. Dezember 2006)

morsche zusamme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Dezember 2006)

> Da wär als erstes.........



ja wasn jetzt? son kerl wie de carsten? der latinotanzende kerl, der beim einschenke kaa halbe sache macht un zeitgleich plauscht un pungde holt? oder der gerd,der prototyp eines gestandenen kerls,der selbst ordentlich lädiert noch ans punktemachen denkt und die sattelstütze immer noch oben lässt weil er denkt en schnellspanner wär was für pussies. oder aber de lugga,   
der ewisch wilde, der seiner fraa net die rollläde streicht weil er sonst des gefühl hätt unnerdrüggt worn zu sein?

so liebe caro, wer soll jetzt dein herzblatt sein?


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja wasn jetzt? son kerl wie de carsten? der latinotanzende kerl, der beim einschenke kaa halbe sache macht un zeitgleich plauscht un pungde holt? oder der gerd,der prototyp eines gestandenen kerls,der selbst ordentlich lädiert noch ans punktemachen denkt und die sattelstütze immer noch oben lässt weil er denkt en schnellspanner wär was für pussies. oder aber de lugga,
> der ewisch wilde, der seiner fraa net die rollläde streicht weil er sonst des gefühl hätt unnerdrüggt worn zu sein?
> 
> so liebe caro, wer soll jetzt dein herzblatt sein?



Moje!

Glaabste werglich, die werd sich eischränge wolle?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Dezember 2006)

MOIN und TSCHÜß


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> morsche zusamme


Moin bn


Maggo schrieb:


> ja wasn jetzt? son kerl wie de carsten? der latinotanzende kerl, der beim einschenke kaa halbe sache macht un zeitgleich plauscht un pungde holt? oder der gerd,der prototyp eines gestandenen kerls,der selbst ordentlich lädiert noch ans punktemachen denkt und die sattelstütze immer noch oben lässt weil er denkt en schnellspanner wär was für pussies. oder aber de lugga,
> der ewisch wilde, der seiner fraa net die rollläde streicht weil er sonst des gefühl hätt unnerdrüggt worn zu sein?
> 
> so liebe caro, wer soll jetzt dein herzblatt sein?


Ah ....die 1..... odder nee die 3 .....stopp, stopp die 2.........halt derf isch mers noch ema übberlesche........vllt..... 


Arachne schrieb:


> Moje!
> 
> Glaabste werglich, die werd sich eischränge wolle?


Sach ma hasd du misch schonn doschaut.


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIN und TSCHÜß



Moin RH,

De Kinner had de Krustdebrade aach geschmeckt. Had isch gestdern mit wenisch uffwand e gudes Esse.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIN und TSCHÜß



Da is zwar kei Fraachezeiche drin, da fehlt abbä trotzdem noch e Antwort!


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Da fehlt kaa Frachezeischen, sondern es "da" am Anfang von dem Satz. 

Isch muss jez los.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Kei wunner das zu normale Uhrzeite keiner plausche will wenn Ihr die ganze Nacht wenn annern schlafe am schwetze seid!

Moin


----------



## Maggo (19. Dezember 2006)

was reschstdn disch schon widder uff?!?!

morsche.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Morsche,
ich resch misch gar net uff, ich bin doch en ganz liebe. 
Immer Rücksichtsvoll zuvorkommend, les de Weibsleut jeden wunsch von de Lippe ab,...!  

Wieso sollt ich misch uffresche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Zählt es eigentlich auch für de Winterpokal wenn ich im Keller fahr?

Hab gestern es erstemal widder mit meim Wild e Stunn zusamme im Keller verbracht. Des geht eigentlisch ganz gut nur die Deck is zu niedrig. Ich glaub ich vertrach mich widder mit em Wild.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zählt es eigentlich auch für de Winterpokal wenn ich im Keller fahr?
> 
> Hab gestern es erstemal widder mit meim Wild e Stunn zusamme im Keller verbracht. Des geht eigentlisch ganz gut nur die Deck is zu niedrig. Ich glaub ich vertrach mich widder mit em Wild.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Meinst de den kan mer verleihe?



Libber net, am End muß ich mer sons noch e Werkzeuchkaste besorje...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Ne mußt de net, fer die Zeit in der ich Dein Berechtigungsschein hab kannst de mein Werkzeugkaste habbe 

Des is doch selbstverständlich.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne mußt de net, fer die Zeit in der ich Dein Berechtigungsschein hab kannst de mein Werkzeugkaste habbe
> 
> Des is doch selbstverständlich.



s wird da doch kei allianse mit gewisse Plauscherinne hier gebbe?!?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Nur mit gude Verbündete gewinnt mer de Kriesch!


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nur mit gude Verbündete gewinnt mer de Kriesch!



wer isn de Gechner? Du waast, bei zu viele Fronde verliert mer!


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Dezember 2006)

moin


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> moin



Wer läßt Dich eigentlich immer so lange schlafen? Du wohnst wohl nicht an einer Durchfahrtsstraße?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wer isn de Gechner? Du waast, bei zu viele Fronde verliert mer!



Erstmal natürlich alle Leut die um 12:10 noch moin sache, dann noch alle die net mit mir einer Meinung sinn, ganz wichtig mein Chef, die ganze Arbeitskolleche, alle die aus Dietzebach komme, die hälft von de Frankfurter, alle die in Bikeurlaub fahren ohne mich einzulade, .....des reicht erstmal...


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Erstmal natürlich alle Leut die um 12:10 noch moin sache, dann noch alle die net mit mir einer Meinung sinn, ganz wichtig mein Chef, die ganze Arbeitskolleche, alle die aus Dietzebach komme, die hälft von de Frankfurter, alle die in Bikeurlaub fahren ohne mich einzulade, .....des reicht erstmal...



Lugga uff verlorenem Poste...


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lugga uff verlorenem Poste...



Des sieht gans denach aus.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des sieht gans denach aus.



Ihr habt ja überhaupt gar keine Ahnung


----------



## Maggo (19. Dezember 2006)

du hast die vergesse, die roode troos ned guud finne, also sozusaache die taunusplauscher mit zwei ausnaame.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer läßt Dich eigentlich immer so lange schlafen? Du wohnst wohl nicht an einer Durchfahrtsstraße?!



richtig sackgasse bzw. das ende der strasse ist gleichzeitig der anfang eines waldweges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Erstmal natürlich alle Leut die um 12:10 noch moin sache, dann noch alle die net mit mir einer Meinung sinn, ganz wichtig mein Chef, die ganze Arbeitskolleche, alle die aus Dietzebach komme, die hälft von de Frankfurter, alle die in Bikeurlaub fahren ohne mich einzulade, .....des reicht erstmal...



cool ich bin feind


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> du hast die vergesse, die roode troos ned guud finne, also sozusaache die taunusplauscher mit zwei ausnaame.



rote was?


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool ich bin feind



Aber ein sehr verschlafener . Ich glaube nicht, dass er Angst vor Dir hat .


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> rote was?



Rote Trikots


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool ich bin feind


meinen Federhandschuh hast Du nicht genommen...  


habkeinnick schrieb:


> rote was?


möchte ich auch mal wissen!


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Rote Trikots



waasde des, weil desn Wunsch von der is?


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> möchte ich auch mal wissen!



Ich habb immer gedacht Du wäst de Obberplauscher.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habb immer gedacht Du wäst de Obberplauscher.



mei lieb carosche, ich sach jez net "wenn fraae versuche zu denge" sonnern "denn muß ich da öchend ebbes falsch gemacht ham"!


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> mei lieb carosche, ich sach jez net "wenn fraae versuche zu denge" sonnern "denn muß ich da öchend ebbes falsch gemacht ham"!



oh, mer wa ga net bewußt, des der foalbeck noch aktivierbar is.


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> mei lieb carosche, ich sach jez net "wenn fraae versuche zu denge" sonnern "denn muß ich da öchend ebbes falsch gemacht ham"!



Für diese Antwort hast Du aber lange gebraucht. Wer hat Dir da geholfen? 

Edit: Was ist denn ein "foalback".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Für diese Antwort hast Du aber lange gebraucht. Wer hat Dir da geholfen?



wenn mer e pussy geholfe hätt, hätt ich sischer net de erste deil schreibe döffe...


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn mer e pussy geholfe hätt, hätt ich sischer net de erste deil schreibe döffe...



Hilfd der dein schef. Mid dene komm ich immer gud aus.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Hilfd der dein schef. Mid dene komm ich immer gud aus.



abbä erst, seitdem se dir hier folsche...  

un übberhaupt, käm sogar aach ich gut mit der aus, wenn de mer Tee kochst un Kuche uffschnaidst!


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> abbä erst, seitdem se dir hier folsche...
> 
> un übberhaupt, käm sogar aach ich gut mit der aus, wenn de mer Tee kochst un Kuche uffschnaidst!



Mach ich abbä ned.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Mach ich abbä ned.



denn erwähn aach net die, fer die de des machst!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Lieb Carosche würds vielleicht, eventuelf, ach net immer, nur ab un zu, fer mich en Tee koche un de Kuche uffschneide?

Ich bin ach a ganz anner Kaliber wie de Spinneman!


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lieb Carosche würds vielleicht, eventuelf, ach net immer, nur ab un zu, fer mich en Tee koche un de Kuche uffschneide?
> 
> Ich bin ach a ganz anner Kaliber wie de Spinneman!



biste e pussy, odder n kerl un uff maaner said?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

*Des is doch Fangfrache*


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Nur soviel, früher da war ich en Kerl dann kam die Hirnwäsche von meiner Fraa, Wäsche kann se halt gut, jetzt weis ich selber nemmer was ich bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

hosche ma, isch bin doch kei pussy un fang disch!

übrichens, n Tee wörd ich der aach uffgieße! un wenn ich n Kuche debei hät, hättste bestimmt aach n bissi rode, odder?


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nur soviel, früher da war ich en Kerl dann kam die Hirnwäsche von meiner Fraa, Wäsche kann se halt gut, jetzt weis ich selber nemmer was ich bin.



Wie super lieb Du verpacken kannst, dass die Frauen fürs Waschen da sind!!!   

  

und Dir dabei alles offen hältst...


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> übrichens, n Tee wörd ich der aach uffgieße! un wenn ich n Kuche debei hät, hättste bestimmt aach n bissi rode, odder?



müsse mer net noch fer die nächst Feier vorkoste!!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hosche ma, isch bin doch kei pussy un fang disch!
> 
> übrichens, n Tee wörd ich der aach uffgieße! un wenn ich n Kuche debei hät, hättste bestimmt aach n bissi rode, odder?



ich sach gar nix


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich sach gar nix



kommt der aach?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

abfülle un flachlege wilsdese, ich was es ganau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> abfülle un flachlege wilsdese, ich was es ganau!



Pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst, am end merktses...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> abfülle un flachlege wilsdese, ich was es ganau!



habs a bische leiser geschriewwe, scheints ja doch en Kerl zu sein


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> habs a bische leiser geschriewwe, scheints ja doch en Kerl zu sein



Danke!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Ei wenn de en Kerl bist dann könne emr uns ja mal treffe, zwaa drei flasche rote un a paar single malts un schon kann die schenst lästerei über des annern Geschlecht losgehe. Des ganze natürlisch  nur wenn de mer versprichtst net über mich herzufalle wenn ich umkippe tu!


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei wenn de en Kerl bist dann könne emr uns ja mal treffe, zwaa drei flasche rote un a paar single malts un schon kann die schenst lästerei über des annern Geschlecht losgehe. Des ganze natürlisch  nur wenn de mer versprichtst net über mich herzufalle wenn ich umkippe tu!



ich denk e ma, aach wenn de manchma net so genau waast, was de aachendlich bist, steh ich mehr uff milchtüdeprofies.  also kei angst!


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lieb Carosche würds vielleicht, eventuelf, ach net immer, nur ab un zu, fer mich en Tee koche un de Kuche uffschneide?
> 
> Ich bin ach a ganz anner Kaliber wie de Spinneman!


Stimmt, bisd en Uffschneider.  


Lucafabian schrieb:


> abfülle un flachlege wilsdese, ich was es ganau!


*Was?*Euern Rode iss noch ned abgefülld. Naja, wenigsdens wisst ihr, dass mer die Weiflasche flach hinnlesche muss. 


Arachne schrieb:


> Pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst, am end merktses...


Des du isch sowieso unn wenn en Wein ned rischdisch gelachert werd, dann schmeck isch des sofott.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Na dann is doch alles perfekt, dann könne mer ja mal en "mir lasses laafe un gugge debei Bikevideos" Abend mache. Mer sollt den Maggo awwer mit sei grosse Beamer und de noch grössern Leinwand debei habe und am beste noch die ganze annern Plauscher. Ebe werds teuer.

So, mein Chef verläßt gerad des Haus in Richtung Paris, da werd ich aach mal schnell zusammeräume un es haus in Richtung Neu-Iseborsch verlasse


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ich dacht Du kennst Dich mit Wei aus...



klar, ich waas wo mern reifülle muß! Guck da: Aaaaaaahhhh...  

ich konnt gar net so schnell zitiere, wies widder fortt war. Desdeweche aus de erinnerung un villaacht net gans wie ursprünglich....


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> klar, ich waas wo mern reifülle muß! Guck da: Aaaaaaahhhh...
> 
> ich konnt gar net so schnell zitiere, wies widder fortt war. Desdeweche aus de erinnerung un villaacht net gans wie ursprünglich....



Ei da dusd de eifach was an de Haan herbeiziehn.....unfassbar


----------



## fUEL (19. Dezember 2006)

Moin Zusamme - heut moie wars weiss uff em Feldi und kaaaaaalt. ( vor allem uff de Straß uff de Rennsemmel) 
Geh ma zur Masssage - meld mich späder widder.

Grüsse Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei da dusd de eifach was an de Haan herbeiziehn.....unfassbar



ich wörd mich niiiiiieee traue der an de Haan zu ziehe!!!!  außer de bist frech! Komma her...


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin Zusamme - heut moie wars weiss uff em Feldi und kaaaaaalt. ( vor allem uff de Straß uff de Rennsemmel)
> Geh ma zur Masssage - meld mich späder widder.
> 
> Grüsse Frank



desde jez massiert werst, mußte e ma grad hier schreibe, ge!  Ich will aach!!!


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin Zusamme - heut moie wars weiss uff em Feldi und kaaaaaalt. ( vor allem uff de Straß uff de Rennsemmel)
> Geh ma zur Masssage - meld mich späder widder.
> 
> Grüsse Frank



Massage, aach ned schlecht. Viel Spass


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Lieber Gerd,
würdest Du mich bitte mal hierhin einladen.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Lieber Gerd,
> würdest Du mich bitte mal hierhin einladen.



Keine Frage, selbstverständlich!  Wann wollen wir los? - Laß mal schauen.... ich könnte jetzt aufbrechen!


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Keine Frage, selbstverständlich!  Wann wollen wir los? - Laß mal schauen.... ich könnte jetzt aufbrechen!


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Nehme mir schon seit einige Jahren vor, mal dort hin zu fahren!  ...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

ei da fällt eim ja nix mer ei


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Wieso tut ihr zwaa dann net endlisch heirate?

Schwetze tuter ja aach schon wie e alt Ehepaar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nehme mir schon seit einige Jahren vor, mal dort hin zu fahren!  ...



Ich back kleinere Brötchen. Ich hab mir vorgenommen im nächste Frühjahr eine Woche einen Bikeurlaub zu machen..


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Dezember 2006)

und ihr schreibt hier mal wieder seiten...puh...ich will auch wieder mehr zeit haben 

bis später


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso tut ihr zwaa dann net endlisch heirate?
> 
> Schwetze tuter ja aach schon wie e alt Ehepaar!



Weil mer verliebt sinn. Er in sie unn ich in den annern.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Wenn de Frank in de Massage Club geht, dann geh ich jez zu de Spanner. Schee Saunieren mit hübsche Mädcher um mich rum


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich hat ja gedacht de HKN is die Memme, wenn ich mir des aber genau überleg sinns vielleicht aach zwaa annern!


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hat ja gedacht de HKN is die Memme, wenn ich mir des aber genau überleg sinns vielleicht aach zwaa annern!



pass uff, beim treppeduett kammer aach geschubst wern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich back kleinere Brötchen. Ich hab mir vorgenommen im nächste Frühjahr eine Woche einen Bikeurlaub zu machen..



Solche Brötchen würde ich gerne regelmäßig backen!  Mittlerweile geht es mir da, wie dem Hirsch. Ich würde gerne jeden Monat Bikeurlaub machen...  Im Moment sieht es nach Malle im März, Toskana im Mai, Meran im September und La Palma (habe da noch `ne Rechnung offen) im November aus...


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Achtung: Es besteht kein direkter Zusammenhang zwischen Weihnachten und Regen!

Regen, (1) Niederschlag in flüssiger Form, (2) mildes Depressivum.

Weihnachten, (1) Zeit dem Gerd Geschenke zu kaufen, (2) mildes ....

Bei Weihnachten könnt ihr (2) vergessen! Existiert nicht!  Hatte gerade so ein wenig das Gefühl, dass eine solche Stimmung hier und da (natürlich nicht hier im Fred!) um sich greift...


----------



## fUEL (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn de Frank in de Massage Club geht, dann geh ich jez zu de Spanner. Schee Saunieren mit hübsche Mädcher um mich rum



Isch gaab du verwechselsd da ebbes. kein Masssageclub sondern ein medizinisch ausgebildeter Masseur dar meinen Rücken bearbeiten, und das sind eher keine Streicheleinheiten, sondern zuweilen Qualen..... 

Hab vorhin auch meiner Fraa Ihr Weihnachtsgeschenk abgeholt und des Geschenk zum Hochzeitstach am Mittwoch n. Woche.

Fährt sich gut des Teil ...........noch besser wie des Alte. 

Trach jetzt mal die Punkde ein von heut meue dere Fahrt in de Sonneuffgang(... net weitersagen...mit Lupine uff de Straß.....)


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> Hab vorhin auch meiner Fraa Ihr Weihnachtsgeschenk abgeholt und des Geschenk zum Hochzeitstach am Mittwoch n. Woche.
> 
> Fährt sich gut des Teil ...........noch besser wie des Alte.
> ...



Des Geschenk fer, odder von de Fraa? Bei letzterem gibbt des mit dem folchenden Satz zwar mehr Sinn, abbä aach doof sich des eichene Geschenk selbst abhole zu müsse...  

WAS, de fährst mit de lupine uff de Gass???  Wörd ich ja nie mache! ich hab da denn immer noch e zweit middm offiziöse Stembel debei!  Gestern am Rhein zwische Walluf un Eltville fahr ich an aanem vobbei, der wohl nemmer so viel geseje hat. der maante nämlich nur: "is des e edison?" "Jo! Abbä abgeblendet..."


----------



## fUEL (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Des Geschenk fer, odder von de Fraa? Bei letzterem gibbt des mit dem folchenden Satz zwar mehr Sinn, abbä aach doof sich des eichene Geschenk selbst abhole zu müsse...
> 
> WAS, de fährst mit de lupine uff de Gass???  Wörd ich ja nie mache! ich hab da denn immer noch e zweit middm offiziöse Stembel debei!  Gestern am Rhein zwische Walluf un Eltville fahr ich an aanem vobbei, der wohl nemmer so viel geseje hat. der maante nämlich nur: "is des e edison?" "Jo! Abbä abgeblendet..."



Das Geschenk für meine Frau, ich krisch nix.

Stell die Lupi immer kurz vor mich das geht einigermassen. Wenn ich silber/ grün Silber / blau seh fahr ich schnell an de Rand und tu unschuldig bei ausgeschaldetetm Licht


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich silber/ grün Silber / blau seh fahr ich schnell an de Rand und tu unschuldig bei ausgeschaldetetm Licht



Runter stelle ich sie auch, aber angehalten habe ich noch nicht. Hat sie bisher trotzdem nicht interessiert...


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Bergwelle,

bist Du in letzter Zeit mal wieder gefahren?


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und ihr schreibt hier mal wieder seiten...puh...ich will auch wieder mehr zeit haben
> 
> bis später



brav, laß Dich nicht zu sehr von den super anregenden Themen hier fesseln! Irgendwann muß Deine Arbeit ja mal fertig werden!


----------



## Marsmann (19. Dezember 2006)

meun leuts


----------



## fUEL (19. Dezember 2006)

Hat jemand am Donnerstag Lust und zeit ab 1330 / 1400 Uhr ???? 
Bis jetzt is de Peter dabei ( mein Schwager) evtl. der Kilian, der hat Urlaub aber is nicht sicher. d.h. die konkurenz krischt auch punkte......also minnesdens noch ein 2 er Plauscher dazu....mindestens..!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (19. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Donnerstag Lust und zeit ab 1330 / 1400 Uhr ????
> Bis jetzt is de Peter dabei ( mein Schwager) evtl. der Kilian, der hat Urlaub aber is nicht sicher. d.h. die konkurenz krischt auch punkte......also minnesdens noch ein 2 er Plauscher dazu....mindestens..!!!!!!



würde ja mitkommen aba bin a) zu weit weg
b) habe ich kein downhillbike
und c) habe ich no time


----------



## fUEL (19. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> würde ja mitkommen aba bin a) zu weit weg
> b) habe ich kein downhillbike
> und c) habe ich no time



Was willst den mit nem Downhilbike ?????


----------



## Marsmann (19. Dezember 2006)

was fahrt ihr sonst? nicht downhill ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Donnerstag Lust und zeit ab 1330 / 1400 Uhr ????
> Bis jetzt is de Peter dabei ( mein Schwager) evtl. der Kilian, der hat Urlaub aber is nicht sicher. d.h. die konkurenz krischt auch punkte......also minnesdens noch ein 2 er Plauscher dazu....mindestens..!!!!!!


Bei mir scheint das doch tatsächlich mal wieder zu klappen! Damit stände es dann 2:1 für´s Racingteam.


----------



## fUEL (19. Dezember 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei mir scheint das doch tatsächlich mal wieder zu klappen! Damit stände es dann 2:1 für´s Racingteam.


Plauscher!!!!!!!! wo seid ihr


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Plauscher!!!!!!!! wo seid ihr



Wo willsten lang? Überlege einen Tag diese Woche frei zu nehmen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Dezember 2006)

Servus alle zusammen



Marsmann schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr sonst? nicht downhill ?



Sicher nicht  sonst wären in unseren Profilen wohl keine cc-Bikes aufgeführt


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2006)

Wahrscheinlich fahre ich auch am Donnerstag. 14:00 Uhr ist mir aber viel zu früh. Vllt. treffen wir uns ja wieder am Fuchstanz. Franks Hd-Nr. habe ich. Ich kann ja mal durchläuten und wenn Gerd dabei ist, kann er mir ja wieder heimleuchten.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich fahre ich auch am Donnerstag. 14:00 Uhr ist mir aber viel zu früh. Vllt. treffen wir uns ja wieder am Fuchstanz. Franks Hd-Nr. habe ich. Ich kann ja mal durchläuten und wenn Gerd dabei ist, kann er mir ja wieder heimleuchten.



bin staatl. gepr. Mega-Heimleuchter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen

ooooch war das schööön


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ooooch war das schööön



 Du könntest wenigstens "die" sagen!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

"die" auch


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin staatl. gepr. Mega-Heimleuchter!


... quasi ein Strahlemann 

Ich wäre schon froh, wenn ich mal am Freitag abend fahr'n könnd ; selbst das ist z.Z. unsicher.
.... aber zwischen 26.12 und 07.01. sollte es ein paar Gelegenheiten geben.
Hab zwar kein Urlaub, aber ich "gleite" dann mal etwas länger ...
Gute Nachd von mir aus schon mal; bin seit ca. 3:30 wach un nu a bissi platt. Bis demnächst in alder Frische.


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ooooch war das schööön


Mist, ich wolld in die Kiste; was war'n schön ???


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... quasi ein Strahlemann
> 
> Ich wäre schon froh, wenn ich mal am Freitag abend fahr'n könnd ; selbst das ist z.Z. unsicher.
> .... aber zwischen 26.12 und 07.01. sollte es ein paar Gelegenheiten geben.
> ...



 Gute Nacht!

Gib Bescheid, wenn Du Freitag fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Mist, ich wolld in die Kiste; was war'n schön ???



Saunierende Mädels aagucke...


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Dezember 2006)

Habs gefunne Lugga (Sauna) (da zerlaaf isch immer)


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Saunierende Mädels aagucke...


was sonst  (Edit: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx) hasd ja reschd


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

ein Gentleman geniest und schweigt  


soviel nur, wir sind richtig ins schwitzen gekommen, mir ist jetzt noch ganz heiß


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> was sonst  (un des in dem alder, tse tse tse)



tschuldiche, abbä des is des beste alder!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Saunierende Mädels aagucke...



*Heee, Du hast mir da was versaut! *


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> tschuldiche, abbä des is des beste alder!!!


siehe #6795


----------



## arkonis (19. Dezember 2006)

wie ich sehe sind es noch 5 Punkte zum anderen Team


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Dezember 2006)

Hi Arkonis,
meinst Du nicht Du übertreibst etwas mit Deinen Girlie-Sprüchen in der Signatur  ?

Da häd isch was:


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Heee, Du hast mir da was versaut! *



tschuldiche, wußt ich abbä doch net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Dezember 2006)

Uwe, was kann mer da noch versaue


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

@Arachne: Na gut, vergewwe

aber hast Du schon von dem "Kerl" gehöhrt der Girli Sprüch in seiner Signatur habe soll? 

Sei ehrlich, des hat de Carsten doch erfunne?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Uwe, was kann mer da noch versaue



Ich werde mich hüten Dir zu wiedersprechen


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: Na gut, vergewwe
> 
> aber hast Du schon von dem "Kerl" gehöhrt der Girli Sprüch in seiner Signatur habe soll?
> 
> Sei ehrlich, des hat de Carsten doch erfunne?



Schee!  

ja, habbich! Des is abbä net de ar achne, sonnern de ar konis.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schee!
> 
> ja, habbich! Des is abbä net de ar achne, sonnern de ar konis.



Ach kom, Du kennst den? 






Was is en des für einer, is ja schon komisch mit dene Mädchersprüch in de Signatür erzähl doch emal was über den, aber schrei net so, muß ja net gleich jeder mitkrigge


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ach kom, Du kennst den?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pussy halt, so welche kenn aachendlich ga net!


----------



## arkonis (19. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hi Arkonis,
> meinst Du nicht Du übertreibst etwas mit Deinen Girlie-Sprüchen in der Signatur  ?
> 
> Da häd isch was:



ne, das ist sowas von daneben, das ist die pure Ironie.

Außerdem: was versteht ihr unter Bügeln?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ne, das ist sowas von daneben, das ist die pure Ironie.
> 
> Außerdem: was versteht ihr unter Bügeln?




was Du nicht weist macht dich nicht heiß    


Las es dabei, Bügle weiter, das is nix für richtige Kerle, zu langweilig, Frauen lieben Euch so wie ihr seid


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich geh ...  bis moie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Dezember 2006)

jez geh isch abbär ... (leider)
Gude Nachd nochmol.  ... und weche Freidag (oder "Frei Tag") schaun mer mol.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2006)

Gute Nascht, ihr beiden! Treibts nich so wild...


----------



## arkonis (19. Dezember 2006)

wenn einer mal einen Vernüftigen Spruch bringt, ersetze ich meinen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Solche Brötchen würde ich gerne regelmäßig backen!  Mittlerweile geht es mir da, wie dem Hirsch. Ich würde gerne jeden Monat Bikeurlaub machen...  Im Moment sieht es nach Malle im März, Toskana im Mai, Meran im September und La Palma (habe da noch `ne Rechnung offen) im November aus...



Was willste auf Malle, schnalls doch : Inseln bringen Dir kein Glück 
Im März gehts nach Torbole, da wird ordentlich Fahrtechnik gemacht 
Und im November auf La Palma komm ich mit und paß auf Dich auf 
Und den Grünen bring ich am SA zu G-C mit


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Was willste auf Malle, schnalls doch : Inseln bringen Dir kein Glück
> Im März gehts nach Torbole, da wird ordentlich Fahrtechnik gemacht
> Und im November auf La Palma komm ich mit und paß auf Dich auf
> Und den Grünen bring ich am SA zu G-C mit



SA klappt bei mir leider nicht. Kommst Du DO vielleicht zu f?


----------



## fUEL (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> SA klappt bei mir leider nicht. Kommst Du DO vielleicht zu f?



moin zusamme, komm gerade aus de küch vom butze, scheiß weiber alles muss mer selber mache................................. 
Bring den neue wagen zurück wenn mer jetztd scho koche butze und .......muß 


Awwer falls er des nedd begreiffe dut. ie dimber sinn mit 2 Mann ( gewichtsmässig in de üwwerzahl) am Start und ich arme Plauscher fahr denen noch e schee dour zusamme.

Plauscher 2 an die Front!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, Rachid due hängst 500 punkte hinnerher, komm doch am Donnersdach.............Crazy trink kamilletee..........
verschenk die Führung ned de kongurenz. 

Ich bin mied, ich geh insz Bett jedzd., meue iss aach noch en tach.(verdammt ich mein heud, ehm nachher in e paar minude.......)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> SA klappt bei mir leider nicht. Kommst Du DO vielleicht zu f?



Wohl eher nicht, besuche meine Mutter und meinen Bruder.
Find ich aber schön, wenn Du f  begleitest 

MOINMOIN übrigens


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,

HkN wo warsd Du?
Keine gute Nacht von Dir unn schonn du isch ned schlafe.

Du an dei flischde dengke.


----------



## bodo_nimda (20. Dezember 2006)

morsche


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> morsche



moin bn


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

moie


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Moje!


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Na, Gerd hasde dein Pc gewechselt.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, Gerd hasde dein Pc gewechselt.



Noch viel zu früh dafür...  

Muß aber wirklich gleich los!


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Manoman, was für en Stress hier uff de A******. Streuselkuche, Marzipantorte, Kaffee, Schokolade, Wurstebrödscher unn warm Fleischworschd. Isch weiß gaa ned, wie isch des alles pagge soll. Hilfe.......


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Na Gerd hasde es endlich gepackd, sitzde am annnern PC. 
Hasde gud hiegegrischd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Manoman, was für en Stress hier uff de A******. Streuselkuche, Marzipantorte, Kaffee, Schokolade, Wurstebrödscher unn warm Fleischworschd. Isch weiß gaa ned, wie isch des alles pagge soll. Hilfe.......



Du waast doch, wie gern ich der helf!!!  Wo muß isch hinkomme?


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Na Gerd hasde es endlich gepackd, sitzde am annnern PC.
> Hasde gud hiegegrischd.



ge, wunner mich jeden tach uffs neue wie ich hier widder herfind!  (  )


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du waast doch, wie gern ich der helf!!!  Wo muß isch hinkomme?


Isch seh des doch an deim grinse., Du veräbbelst misch widder......mein Schef tschöööö.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch seh des doch an deim grinse., Du veräbbelst misch widder......mein Schef tschöööö.



Isch wörd der werglich suuuper gern helfe des ganze zeuch zu esse! Da kannste mer werglich glaube!!! Wunnert mich, des de da Zweifel draa hast!  un denn de scheff als ausred nemme, sich zu verkrümele...

EDIT: un übberhaupt, ich veräbbel Dich net!!!


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Isch wörd der werglich suuuper gern helfe des ganze zeuch zu esse! Da kannste mer werglich glaube!!! Wunnert mich, des de da Zweifel draa hast!  un denn de scheff als ausred nemme, sich zu verkrümele...
> 
> EDIT: un übberhaupt, ich veräbbel Dich net!!!



Du dusd so als wörds de mer immer unn bei allem helfe.  Lüschner


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du dusd so als wörds de mer immer unn bei allem helfe.  Lüschner



Gud eigefedelt!  Bist aach n fux...

Hier uff de a..... habbich gelernt, des wenn mer nix kaa aach nix mache muß! desdeweche komme mei kolleche immer all zu mir...    Isch gebbs ja ungern zu, abbä es gibbt werglich Sache, die isch noch nie gemacht habb!  (z.B. Fließe leche)


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gud eigefedelt!  Bist aach n fux...
> 
> Hier uff de a..... habbich gelernt, des wenn mer nix kaa aach nix mache muß! desdeweche komme mei kolleche immer all zu mir...    Isch gebbs ja ungern zu, abbä es gibbt werglich Sache, die isch noch nie gemacht habb!  (z.B. Fließe leche)



Du sollsd ja aach kaa Fließe lesche, sonnern nur die Wand e bissi beibutze, streische, vllt. Tabeziern, Regale aabringe unn Handtuchhalter unn en Duschvohang, enn neue Wasserhahn mondiere unn aaschliese unn dann wähn da nur noch die Silikonfuche. Unn schonn wärsde ferddisch.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du sollsd ja aach kaa Fließe lesche, sonnern nur die Wand e bissi beibutze, streische, vllt. Tabeziern, Regale aabringe unn Handtuchhalter unn en Duschvohang, enn neue Wasserhahn mondiere unn aaschliese unn dann wähn da nur noch die Silikonfuche. Unn schonn wärsde ferddisch.



neddema mei lädiert kreuzbaa hält dich von solche foderunge ab?!  Ansonste wäre des ja alles kei problem. abbä tabeziert werd im bad ned; zu feucht. was isn am schrank? (habbisch des werglich gefracht?!  )


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> neddema mei lädiert kreuzbaa hält dich von solche foderunge ab?!  Ansonste wäre des ja alles kei problem. abbä tabeziert werd im bad ned; zu feucht. was isn am schrank? (habbisch des werglich gefracht?!  )



Vergess des mim Schrank. Der muss ja ned rebariert wern sonnern gebaut. Abbä da lass isch Disch ned dra, des soll nämlisch schee wern .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

habbisch misch da mit öchendsonem frechdax unnerhalde? nö, ge! vergeßde ma, was isch da heut förn unsinn geschribbe hab!


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> habbisch misch da mit öchendsonem frechdax unnerhalde? nö, ge! vergeßde ma, was isch da heut förn unsinn geschribbe hab!



OK, isch sehs ein. Isch lass Disch jez bessä ma inn Ruh.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> HkN wo warsd Du?
> Keine gute Nacht von Dir unn schonn du isch ned schlafe.
> ...



moin caro, das tut mir natürlich nicht leid...dann gings dir ja wir mir 

habs einfach vergessen...wurde wieder mal halb fünf...


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

natürlich den anderen auch einen guten morgen bzw. mahlzeit


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

*Moje HKN*

wenn de Glück hast siehst de die Sonne noch unnergehe!


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Mist, schaffe es mittlerweile in unter einer Stunde bis nach Eltville und zurück.  Mußte noch `nen kleinen Bogen machen...  EDIT: 147/165!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> moin caro, das tut mir natürlich nicht leid...dann gings dir ja wir mir
> 
> habs einfach vergessen...wurde wieder mal halb fünf...


----------



## fUEL (20. Dezember 2006)

Plauscher was iss mit de Tour meue midach ??

De Kader hat sich ja scho aagemeldet sozusache. und kaan plauscher ausser mir bislang debei


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Plauscher was iss mit de Tour meue midach ??
> 
> De Kader hat sich ja scho aagemeldet sozusache. und kaan plauscher ausser mir bislang debei



Hast Du schon eine bestimmte Strecke ins Auge gefaßt?


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Irgendwie ignoriert mich der Frank...  Bei caroka verstehe ich das ja, aber Frank?  Wahrscheinlich hat er Angst, er müßte sich meinetwegen einschränken, wenn ich noch nicht Vollgas geben kann...


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwie ignoriert mich der Frank...  Bei caroka verstehe ich das ja, aber Frank?  Wahrscheinlich hat er Angst, er müßte sich meinetwegen einschränken, wenn ich noch nicht Vollgas geben kann...


Warum ist das bei mir zu verstehen? Du provozierst mich also.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Warum ist das bei mir zu verstehen, Du provozierst mich also.



Nein, Frank habe ich ja auch nicht provoziert! Aber bei Deiner Beliebtheit hier, mußt Du ja noch viel mehr Seelen betreuen, als nur meine.


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, Frank habe ich ja auch nicht provoziert! Aber bei Deiner Beliebtheit hier, mußt Du ja noch viel mehr Seelen betreuen, als nur meine.



Aber Deine ist mir besonders wichtig.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Frank wird schon wissen wieso er das tut!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber Deine ist mir besonders wichtig.



*Schmaaaaaaaacht*


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Mein Monitor tropft, kommst de zum wischen Caro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Rischtische Kerle sülze net!


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mein Monitor tropft, kommst de zum wischen Caro?



Och jez lass mich dooooch. Bist ja nur neidisch, weil de kaan Kerl mer sein kannst unn so viele Flischde erfülle musd.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber Deine ist mir besonders wichtig.



Woff! Was für ein Repertoir an einem Tag: Von super frech bis super lieb...


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Schmaaaaaaaacht*





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mein Monitor tropft, kommst de zum wischen Caro?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Rischtische Kerle sülze net!



guck caroka, wie er eifersüchtich werd!!! 

EDIT: Der acht nemlich ned uff Auchezwingern.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mein Monitor tropft, kommst de zum wischen Caro?



Du Wutz! Was hastn da gemacht?! ...


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Woff! Was für ein Repertoir an einem Tag: Von super frech bis super lieb...



Da fehlt jez noch super schlau, super schnell, super  sexy..........


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> guck caroka, wie er eifersüchtich werd!!!



Jaja, des habb isch mer aach schonn gedachd.


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du Wutz! Was hastn da gemacht?! ...



Da wä isch ned druff gekomme


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Sach ma Gerd, musd du grad ma was schaffe odder was? 


Hi HkN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da fehlt jez noch super schlau, super schnell, super  sexy..........



Kann ich alles nur bestetigge! Abbä, damit des bei meim Männä-Hirn net so schnell vergesse geht fange mer ma mit letzterem aa: Poste ma e Bildche! Ach ne libber doch net, schicks mer libber per i-mehl.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da wä isch ned druff gekomme



Derfst villaacht nemmer gans so erodisch schreibe. des scheintn zimlich zu erek... äh - erreche!


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann ich alles nur bestetigge! Abbä, damit des bei meim Männä-Hirn net so schnell vergesse geht fange mer ma mit letzterem aa: Poste ma e Bildche! Ach ne libber doch net, schicks mer libber per i-mehl.



Stimmt, super schlau und super schnell des machd euch Männä Angst.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Sach ma Gerd, musd du grad ma was schaffe odder was?
> 
> 
> Hi HkN



Simmt!  De liest in mir ja aach schon, wie inem offene Buch...  

Hi Hkn!


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Stimmt, super schlau und super schnell des machd euch Männä Angst.



ei mit aanem muß mer doch aafange. ich hab vor ga nix Angst!!!    








außer vielleicht vor Frauen, wenn sie lieb werden!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Stimmt, super schlau und super schnell des machd euch Männä Angst.



Von weche, das macht euch Fraue doch erst interessant.

Bübchen kriee da vielleicht Angst, aber kaa *Männer*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> außer vielleicht vor Frauen, wenn sie lieb werden!



Des is aach en ersthafte Grund, da kriee net nur Männer Angst sondern aach rischtische Kerle!


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Von weche, das macht euch Fraue doch erst interessant.
> 
> Bübchen kriee da vielleicht Angst, aber kaa *Männer*


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des is aach en ersthafte Grund, da kriee net nur Männer Angst sondern aach rischtische Kerle!



Habbn grad ma gefraacht: Er hats bestedicht!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> bestedicht


 


Edit: Ebbe hab ich kapiert 

hast de dein kleine Mann gefragt?


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Ach, ich binn ja noch e Bild von mer schuldisch abbä vosischt da binn isch besonners sexy.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ach, ich binn ja noch e Bild von mer schuldisch abbä vosischt da binn isch besonners sexy.



Huuuiiiii, mer sieht sogar die naggische Waade...


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ach, ich binn ja noch e Bild von mer schuldisch abbä vosischt da binn isch besonners sexy.



Jetzt wo isch des gesehe hab muß mei Fraa misch aber festbinne!
Caro Du bist ja pervers, wieso hast de des den net schon früher gesagt, da hätte mer doch emal zusamme...


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Edit: Ebbe hab ich kapiert
> 
> hast de dein kleine Mann gefragt?



hab kaan klaane!


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hab kaan klaane!



Wörd ja aach komisch aussehn bei Dir.....


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hab kaan klaane!





Doch hast de, gug mal ohne Lup. Wenn er groß wär müßtest sonst beim runnerfahren aach die Sattelstütz runnermache. Der is sonst im Wesch, aber was erzähl ich Dir des überhaupt, des kannst Du eh net nachvollziehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wörd ja aach komisch aussehn bei Dir.....



es würd net es sieht!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

endlich a Männerthema.: Wer hat größte dickste und schenste?


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> endlich a Männerthema.: Wer hat größte dickste und schenste?



Isch muss jez gehn, da kann isch eh ned midhalde.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Doch hast de, gug mal ohne Lup. Wenn er groß wär müßtest sonst beim runnerfahren aach die Sattelstütz runnermache. Der is sonst im Wesch, aber was erzähl ich Dir des überhaupt, des kannst Du eh net nachvollziehe.



Uuuuaahh    habb ebe ma des Fernglas, des ich immer falsch rum zum gucke benutzt hab, weggenomme...     Wenn er klaa un empfindlich, odder gar net da wär müßt ich die Saddelstüz runner mache!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Gudde Hersch, willst ach was beisteuern?


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch muss jez gehn, da kann isch eh ned midhalde.



willste net in die chürie?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Uuuuaahh    habb ebe ma des Fernglas, des ich immer falsch rum zum gucke benutzt hab, weggenomme...     Wenn er klaa un empfindlich, odder gar net da wär müßt ich die Saddelstüz runner mache!




Ja, ja isch was schon, als der zum erstemal groß geworn ist hast de geschriee Mama machs Fenster uuf ich weis net wie groß er wird


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch muss jez gehn, da kann isch eh ned midhalde.



Beim Männerplausch habbe aach Fraue nix verlorn, 

Machs gut Carosche, un träum net soviel von Männern die Sattelstütze net runner mache müsse  oder vielleicht doch die annern?


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, ja isch was schon, als der zum erstemal groß geworn ist hast de geschriee Mama machs Fenster uuf ich weis net wie groß er wird



kennste des Lied von de Ärzte: Mei explodierte Freundin?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Beim Männerplausch habbe aach Fraue nix verlorn,
> 
> Machs gut Carosche, un träum net soviel von Männern die Sattelstütze net runner mache müsse  oder vielleicht doch die annern?



Verwirr se net!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> kennste des Lied von de Ärzte: Mei explodierte Freundin?!






Habe die da über dich gesunge?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Verwirr se net!



Des is net verwirrend, des is anreschend, oder was manst de wo se hiegehe tut?


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habe die da über dich gesunge?



 in manche Passache hadich den Eidruck!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

erzähl, welche?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

*Welche?* bitte farblich markieren!

Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.
Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, darum bin ich blutverschmiert.
Wer konnte ahnen, daß sie so reagiert?
Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.

Täglich liest man in der Zeitung von spontanen Explosionen.
Man blättert um und denkt im Stillen - das Schicksal wird mich sicherlich verschonen.
Ich frage sie, nee ich frag sie, wie konnte so etwas geschehen?
Mein Baby war mein Ein und Alles und entre nous: sie war auch schön.
Sie hatte einen süßen Körper - so wie der Eine von den Krupps.
Wie hieß er noch? - Dörper.

Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.
Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, darum bin ich blutverschmiert.
Man kann sagen, ich bin ziemlich irritiert.
Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.

Ich rief sofort die Polizei an und sagte: komm se schnell vorbei, Mann!
Meine Freundin ist passé - so wie ein China-Böller D.
Sie flog mir plötzlich um die Ohren - kein Wunder, daß ich traurig bin.
Ich hab' nicht nur 'ne Frau verloren - nein, auch die Bettwäsche ist hin.
Ich wollt' sie gerade küssen, da gab es einen Knall.
Grad' eben lag sie neben mir - jetzt liegt sie überall (im Raum verteilt).

Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.
Zum Glück trug ich 'nen Integralhelm, darum ist mir nichts passiert.
Wer konnte ahnen, daß sie so reagiert?
Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.

Als meine erste große Liebe ganz spontan in Flammen stand,
da habe ich noch laut gelacht.
Die nächste wurde dann von Außerirdischen entführt -
ich hab mir nichts dabei gedacht.
Mit Freundin Nummer 3 war es auch bald vorbei.
Sie versteinerte, das war nicht ganz normal.
Doch als die Vierte explodierte wurde mir dann langsam klar,
daß meine Partnerin zu sein, wohl nicht ganz ungefährlich war.

Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.
Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, darum bin ich blutverschmiert.
Wer konnte ahnen, daß sie so explodiert?
Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin (gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin),
Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin (oh gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin),
Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

net kneife Gerd, welche Passasche?


----------



## fUEL (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frank wird schon wissen wieso er das tut!



Spinner!

Wie wär es mal mit einem aaa Plauscher, 49 % von einem-  kollegen ihr seid faul.. und keiner ignoriert den Gerd aber keiner will mit ihm Bergrennen fahrn solange bis der widder fit iss.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

*Gerd*


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie wär es mal mit einem aaa Plauscher, 49 % von einem-  kollegen ihr seid faul.. und keiner ignoriert den Gerd aber keiner will mit ihm Bergrennen fahrn solange bis der widder fit iss.



un wenn er fitt is will ach kaaner, der is zu schnell obbe!


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

*Welche?* bitte farblich markieren!

Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.
Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, darum bin ich blutverschmiert.
Wer konnte ahnen, daß sie so reagiert?
Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.

Täglich liest man in der Zeitung von spontanen Explosionen.
Man blättert um und denkt im Stillen - das Schicksal wird mich sicherlich verschonen.
Ich frage sie, nee ich frag sie, wie konnte so etwas geschehen?
Mein Baby war mein Ein und Alles und entre nous: sie war auch schön.
Sie hatte einen süßen Körper - so wie der Eine von den Krupps.
Wie hieß er noch? - Dörper.

Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.
Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, darum bin ich blutverschmiert.
Man kann sagen, ich bin ziemlich irritiert.
Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.

Ich rief sofort die Polizei an und sagte: komm se schnell vorbei, Mann!
Meine Freundin ist passé - so wie ein China-Böller D.
Sie flog mir plötzlich um die Ohren - kein Wunder, daß ich traurig bin.
Ich hab' nicht nur 'ne Frau verloren - nein, auch die Bettwäsche ist hin.
Ich wollt' sie gerade küssen, da gab es einen Knall.
Grad' eben lag sie unter mir - jetzt liegt sie überall (im Raum verteilt).

Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.
Zum Glück trug ich 'nen Integralhelm, darum ist mir nichts passiert.
Wer konnte ahnen, daß sie so reagiert?
Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.

Als meine erste große Liebe ganz spontan in Flammen stand,
da habe ich noch laut gelacht.
Die nächste wurde dann von Außerirdischen entführt -
ich hab mir nichts dabei gedacht.
Mit Freundin Nummer 3 war es auch bald vorbei.
Sie versteinerte, das war nicht ganz normal.
Doch als die Vierte explodierte wurde mir dann langsam klar,
daß meine Partnerin zu sein, wohl nicht ganz ungefährlich war.

Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.
Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, darum bin ich blutverschmiert.
Wer konnte ahnen, daß sie so explodiert?
Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin (gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin),
Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin (oh gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin),
Gestern Nacht ist meine Freundin explodiert.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Spinner!
> 
> Wie wär es mal mit einem aaa Plauscher, 49 % von einem-  kollegen ihr seid faul.. und keiner ignoriert den Gerd aber keiner will mit ihm Bergrennen fahrn solange bis der widder fit iss.



haast des jez, des de mich libber net mitnemme willst?


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> haast des jez, des de mich libber net mitnemme willst?



Da, schon widder! ...

Frank, gib mir mal bitte `ne Antwort!


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

boah ihr seid die die besten...ich lese auch nur noch die hälfte - euer hessisch for runaways kostet mich zuviel ernergie.

plauscht ihr auf jedenfall schön weiter, dann fällt die 7000er marke bestimmt im laufe des morgigen tages


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> haast des jez, des de mich libber net mitnemme willst?



gerd net so schlimm, frank braucht halt zug und keine invaliden...ich weiss schon warum ich mich nie melde    

bei der neujahrstour hoffe ich einfach mal das ihr es an silvester richtig krachen lasst und ich  dann eure schwäche nutzen kann *schleim*


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gudde Hersch, willst ach was beisteuern?



Klar Luca 

Ich esse gerade das letzte Stück vom besten KÄSEKUCHEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. Dezember 2006)

extrem lecker


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gerd net so schlimm, frank braucht halt zug und keine invaliden...ich weiss schon warum ich mich nie melde
> 
> bei der neujahrstour hoffe ich einfach mal das ihr es an silvester richtig krachen lasst und ich  dann eure schwäche nutzen kann *schleim*



2. Abmahnung wegen Tiefstapelei!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> extrem lecker




*Grrrr*


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. Dezember 2006)

@Arachne    Wann gibt es den Nächsten


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Klar Luca
> 
> Ich esse gerade das letzte Stück vom besten KÄSEKUCHEN





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> extrem lecker



Brav!  

Und sage jetzt nicht, dass es ein anderer als meiner ist!


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne    Wann gibt es den Nächsten



Von mir aus bald! 

Ich möchte aber auch mal `nen anderen probieren! So einen Traum aus Schokolade und Sahne... (auch Interesse Hkn?)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von mir aus bald!
> 
> Ich möchte aber auch mal `nen anderen probieren! So einen Traum aus Schokolade und Sahne... (auch Interesse Hkn?)



Frag nicht die FALSCHEN


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Frag nicht die FALSCHEN



Iiiiieeeehh, wer sind die?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von mir aus bald!
> 
> Ich möchte aber auch mal `nen anderen probieren! So einen Traum aus Schokolade und Sahne... (auch Interesse Hkn?)



Oder war das ironisch gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Iiiiieeeehh, wer sind die?



Tschuligung  Hätt ja sein können, daß Du noch 
jemand fragen tust


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Oder war das ironisch gemeint



Nein, ich backe gerne wieder bald `nen Käsekuchen, oder auch mal diesen Schokoladen-/Sahne-Kuchen!!!


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Tschuligung  Hätt ja sein können, daß Du noch
> jemand fragen tust



Ja wen denn? Möchtest Du bestimmte (wen) meiden, oder nur möglichst viel Kuchen für Dich haben?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja wen denn? Möchtest Du bestimmte (wen) meiden, oder nur möglichst viel Kuchen für Dich haben?



   



Haste schon unter bikenfun.de reingeschaut 

LA PALMA


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von mir aus bald!
> 
> Ich möchte aber auch mal `nen anderen probieren! So einen Traum aus Schokolade und Sahne... (auch Interesse Hkn?)



apfelkuchen ist sehr lecker...aber wer es wirklich richtig dreckig süß haben will kommt um nen maulwurfskuchen nicht drum rum. boah ist der lecker.....hut ab

schoko und sahne ist sehr geil gerd nur kein alk bitte dran


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Haste schon unter bikenfun.de reingeschaut
> 
> LA PALMA



Ja, was interessiert Dich denn da besonders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> 2. Abmahnung wegen Tiefstapelei!



aber mal ganz ehrlich wie sol das denn gehen. wenn frank die woche mehr fährt als ich im monat bzw. ihr alle fast jeden tag fahrt. ich schaffs zur zeit grad 2mal die woche aufs bike.

wäre ja schlimm wenn ich dann euer leistungsniveau hätte. wie gesagt bergrunter bin ich immer gern dabei *lach* berghoch dauerts halt länger. aber ich werde mich nicht vor der neujahrstour drücken. vielleicht dann sogar mit spikes *gg* bin gespannt was das für nen eiern ist.

toll mein FA ist schon nach knapp 1000 km stellenweise runter...gibt dann als nächstes die dicke betty oder die schlammige mary *lachweg* noch mehr rollwiderstand


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> apfelkuchen ist sehr lecker...aber wer es wirklich richtig dreckig süß haben will kommt um nen maulwurfskuchen nicht drum rum. boah ist der lecker.....hut ab
> 
> schoko und sahne ist sehr geil gerd nur kein alk bitte dran



Uuups, hardcore-Abstinenzler?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, was interessiert Dich denn da besonders?



DOWNHILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber mal ganz ehrlich wie sol das denn gehen. wenn frank die woche mehr fährt als ich im monat bzw. ihr alle fast jeden tag fahrt. ich schaffs zur zeit grad 2mal die woche aufs bike.
> 
> wäre ja schlimm wenn ich dann euer leistungsniveau hätte. wie gesagt bergrunter bin ich immer gern dabei *lach* berghoch dauerts halt länger. aber ich werde mich nicht vor der neujahrstour drücken. vielleicht dann sogar mit spikes *gg* bin gespannt was das für nen eiern ist.
> 
> toll mein FA ist schon nach knapp 1000 km stellenweise runter...gibt dann als nächstes die dicke betty oder die schlammige mary *lachweg* noch mehr rollwiderstand



Von zehn Teamplauschern gehen nur zwei mehrfach die Woche Biken. Und einer davon ist noch am Rekonvaleszieren! Such also nicht weiter nach unhaltbaren Ausreden!   

Habe mir gestern für den Schnee erstmal zwei Black Shark Mud in 1,5  geholt! Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> DOWNHILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Warst Du schon mal auf La Palma? Downhill geht da ziemlich heftig...


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> DOWNHILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



für irgendwas muss ja der federweg gut sein


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> für irgendwas muss ja der federweg gut sein



Meinst Du die sieben Zentimeter bei mir, oder ...


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von zehn Teamplauschern gehen nur zwei mehrfach die Woche Biken. Und einer davon ist noch am Rekonvaleszieren! Such also nicht weiter nach unhaltbaren Ausreden!



scho rescht gerd *gg* aber am berg bin ich schon ziemlich ne flasche



Arachne schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern für den Schnee erstmal zwei Black Shark Mud in 1,5  geholt! Bin mal gespannt...



die kann ich ja garnet fahren. zu schmal für meine felge *gg* ich finde die 2,1 schwalbe schon ziemlich schmal


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meinst Du die sieben Zentimeter bei mir, oder ...



über dein bike spricht ja keiner wenn er von federweg spricht *ätsch'


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Warst Du schon mal auf La Palma? Downhill geht da ziemlich heftig...



Wollte sagen, der kleine Film macht Spaß, wäre es bei Dir auch
so schön gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> über dein bike spricht ja keiner wenn er von federweg spricht *ätsch'



 Is halt nur was für harte Burschen!


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wollte sagen, der kleine Film macht Spaß, wäre es bei Dir auch
> so schön gewesen



finde keinen Film


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> apfelkuchen ist sehr lecker...aber wer es wirklich richtig dreckig süß haben will kommt um nen maulwurfskuchen nicht drum rum. boah ist der lecker.....hut ab
> ...



Kannst Du diese Kuchen backen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> finde keinen Film



War inner IBC - Anzeige.

Muß weg arbeiten  Zu JULIA


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> War inner IBC - Anzeige.
> 
> Muß weg arbeiten  Zu JULIA



Viel Spaß!  Und laß mir die Ballerinas in Ruhe!


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> willste net in die chürie?


Wenn isch nur nach de Optik bewerde kann unn ned noch die Technik prüfe muss.....


Arachne schrieb:


> 2. Abmahnung wegen Tiefstapelei!


Der passt ned zu uns. Mir sinn Hochstapler. 


Arachne schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber auch mal `nen anderen probieren! So einen Traum aus Schokolade und Sahne... (auch Interesse Hkn?)


Da läufd em es Wasser im Mund zusammen, he. 


Arachne schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern für den Schnee erstmal zwei Black Shark Mud in 1,5  geholt! Bin mal gespannt...


Du Weischei.


----------



## fUEL (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von zehn Teamplauschern gehen nur zwei mehrfach die Woche Biken. Und einer davon ist noch am Rekonvaleszieren! Such also nicht weiter nach unhaltbaren Ausreden!
> 
> Habe mir gestern für den Schnee erstmal zwei Black Shark Mud in 1,5  geholt! Bin mal gespannt...



Brauchst de da ned e Rennradfelge?


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!  Und laß mir die Ballerinas in Ruhe!



Des dauert jez bis mer widder vonnem lese. 
Viel Spass


----------



## fUEL (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> haast des jez, des de mich libber net mitnemme willst?



Auf dich kann niemand verzichte, so ein schmarrrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da, schon widder! ...
> 
> Frank, gib mir mal bitte `ne Antwort!



Sei mer ned bees awwer ich hab so bekloppte Angestellde, da muss ich mich dauernd um Schadensbegrenzung bemühen, statt zu surfen. 

Hast Du mal Arsen für dere irn kaff?


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Auf dich kann niemand verzichte, so ein schmarrrn



Frank, wenn isch da was merk.......


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn isch nur nach de Optik bewerde kann unn ned noch die Technik prüfe muss.....


"derfst" maanste!  


caroka schrieb:


> Der passt ned zu uns. Mir sinn Hochstapler.


 


caroka schrieb:


> Da läufd em es Wasser im Mund zusammen, he.


 


caroka schrieb:


> Du Weischei.


Wiiesoo?  Zu breit???


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> "derfst" maanste!


Had mer des da rauslese könne.


----------



## fUEL (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Frank, wenn isch da was merk.......



Also ich kann nur sagen ich bin unglaublich  und hunnnerdprozendisch Heterosexuell


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wiiesoo?  Zu breit???



Des iss doch en Speikmandel, odder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur sagen ich bin unglaublich  und hunnnerdprozendisch Heterosexuell



unn en Kerl.......


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Auf dich kann niemand verzichte, so ein schmarrrn



 ich komm (zur Hohemark)  

aber nur, wenn mein Techniker mir heute nicht das ganze Netz verstrubbelt. Wir tauschen jetzt unseren zentralen Layer-3-Switch aus...


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur sagen ich bin unglaublich  und hunnnerdprozendisch Heterosexuell



Geht mir genauso!


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

So, binn dann ma fott.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des iss doch en Speikmandel, odder?



Ne, nur n Match-/Schnee-Reifen.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> unn en Kerl.......



wie war Deine Definition für en Kerl nochema? E rmuß bügeln, koche, putze, derf net an Dich wolle, ... Bei mir heißt des: Weichei, Pussy, Sattelstützenschnellspannerbenutzer, ...


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So, binn dann ma fott.



Gehste zum Romeo?!  Viel Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Had mer des da rauslese könne.



Du waast doch, ich les in der wie inm offene Buch...


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Musse ma gucke, was maan dechnigger macht! des nez is ja immer noch/scho widder obbe...


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Brauchst de da ned e Rennradfelge?



Sin unsere Bontrager breiter als Rennradfelge?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, nur n Match-/Schnee-Reifen.



Isch sach nix mehr.


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie war Deine Definition für en Kerl nochema? E rmuß bügeln, koche, putze, derf net an Dich wolle, ... Bei mir heißt des: Weichei, Pussy, Sattelstützenschnellspannerbenutzer, ...






Arachne schrieb:


> Gehste zum Romeo?!  Viel Spaß!


Nee habb zwo pungde geholt. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Du waast doch, ich les in der wie inm offene Buch...


Oh nein.....


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Musse ma gucke, was maan dechnigger macht! des nez is ja immer noch/scho widder obbe...



Wir sind fertig und im Moment sieht es danach aus, dass ich morgen frei nehmen kann!


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch sach nix mehr.



dadefer habbich wenicher Schuh als Du!  

Un die habbich aachendlich aach nur gekaaft, weil es den Nokian hakka wxc 300 dieses Jahr net gebt. Die müsse öchendwelche Produktionsschwierichkeide habbe...


----------



## fUEL (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee habb zwo pungde geholt.
> 
> 
> Oh nein.....



Ich sach scho ma gud nacht................geh dann späder zum Gänseesse    

Bis meue 14 Uhr Hohemark


----------



## fUEL (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sin unsere Bontrager breiter als Rennradfelge?!



An meim Rad sinn nur Bonträgerpussyverschlüsse und Flaschehalder,  sonst Bonträgerfrei uff em Rennrad hab ich Bonträgercarbonlaufräder vom Allerfeinsten.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Nee habb zwo pungde geholt.


 aa net schlechd!  


caroka schrieb:


> Oh nein.....


Oh doch!


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> dadefer habbich wenicher Schuh als Du!


Ei Du kennst misch ja *gaa* ned. 


fUEL schrieb:


> Ich sach scho ma gud nacht................geh dann späder zum Gänseesse


Guden Hunger.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> An meim Rad ...nur ...vom Allerfeinsten.



Schon klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei Du kennst misch ja *gaa* ned.
> ...



 Des habbich ja fast beförcht:  Bisde etwa ga kei Fraa???


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Des habbich ja fast beförcht:  Bisde etwa ga kei Fraa???



Ja schonn.....abber kaa rischdisch.......


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich sach scho ma gud nacht................geh dann späder zum Gänseesse
> 
> Bis meue 14 Uhr Hohemark



Schlabber, wo isn mein alde Avatar?!


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja schonn.....abber kaa rischdisch.......



Ich waas schon, De bisdn rischtische Kerl unner de Fraue!  Rischdisch?  (Weibsstück hört sich öchendwie ned so nett aa.)


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schlabber, wo isn mein alde Avatar?!



Den dud mei Klaa aach vermisse.  unn den Flammesmeilie vom Lugga aach. 
Unn das de Hersch jez e Awata had, had se aach glei gemerggt.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Den dud mei Klaa aach vermisse.  unn den Flammesmeilie vom Lugga aach.
> Unn das de Hersch jez e Awata had, had se aach glei gemerggt.



wadde ma, wadde ma, wadde ma: die lese hier mid???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich waas schon, De bisdn rischtische Kerl unner de Fraue!  Rischdisch?  (Weibsstück hört sich öchendwie ned so nett aa.)



Nee, ma binn isch so unn dann widder annersder. Flexibel nenn isch des.


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wadde ma, wadde ma, wadde ma: die lese hier mid???



Nur gans wenische ausgesuchde Pasasche.  Abbä des hessisch verstehn se ned. 
Edit: muss Esse mache.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nur gans wenische ausgesuchde Pasasche.  Abbä des hessisch verstehn se ned.
> Edit: muss Esse mache.



wennse es hochdeutsche net verstehe wörn, aber es hesissche, pfui schäm dich Caroline, ei des derf doch net wahr sei


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, ma binn isch so unn dann widder annersder. Flexibel nenn isch des.


un ich launisch...


caroka schrieb:


> Nur gans wenische ausgesuchde Pasasche.  Abbä des hessisch verstehn se ned.
> Edit: muss Esse mache.


Fein!  Was gibtsn?  

PS: alles widder juchendfrei!


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wennse es hochdeutsche net verstehe wörn, aber es hesissche, pfui schäm dich Caroline, ei des derf doch net wahr sei


Ei, isch abbeid abber dran. 


Arachne schrieb:


> un ich launisch...






Arachne schrieb:


> Fein!  Was gibtsn?


Nix Besondres



Arachne schrieb:


> PS: alles widder juchendfrei!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Dezember 2006)

Mosche Leuts,

@ Gerd: find ich klasse das du neue Reifen hast  schön schmal damit se gut im tiefe Schnee versinge tun (in dem, den mer hoffentlich bald habbe tun) und du kaum noch vorran kimmst, habbe mer annere endlich ma ee Chance


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

@Gerd: Der neue Avater bleibt für immer und ewig!


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Gerd: Der neue Avater bleibt für immer und ewig!



Könne mer unser schwarz Trikot mim rode Schal ergänze?


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mosche Leuts,
> 
> @ Gerd: find ich klasse das du neue Reifen hast  schön schmal damit se gut im tiefe Schnee versinge tun (in dem, den mer hoffentlich bald habbe tun) und du kaum noch vorran kimmst, habbe mer annere endlich ma ee Chance



Nicht ganz: Während eure Reifen auf dem Schnee durchdrehen und wegrutschen, werden meine festen Boden finden und ordentlich abziehen!!!    Und Du bist mal ganz still von wegen endlich mal `ne Chance! Da kann ich noch so viele Punkte einfahren, Du brauchst wahrscheinlich nur `ne halbe Woche training und bist wieder wesentlich fitter als ich...  

(muss mich erst draa gewöhne, des de jez aach hessisch babbelst...)


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Gerd: Der neue Avater bleibt für immer und ewig!


Meiner Klaa gefälld der aach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

erst wolle mers sehe, en nackte Gerd hat mar ja aach net so oft


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Gerd: Der neue Avater bleibt für immer und ewig!





caroka schrieb:


> Meiner Klaa gefälld der aach.



ok, denn blaabt er erstema.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> erst wolle mers sehe, en nackte Gerd hat mar ja aach net so oft



Wasn? Mich im Pels, nur mid Helm un Schal??


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kannst Du diese Kuchen backen?



nöö aber die freundin von thorsten kriegt den prima hin. ich könnte den bestimmt auch backen. so schwer kann das nicht sein ;-9


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nöö aber die freundin von thorsten kriegt den prima hin. ich könnte den bestimmt auch backen. so schwer kann das nicht sein ;-9



ok, machen wir ein Kuchen-Date! Du bringst den einen, Thorsten den anderen und ich den Schokoladen-/Sahne-Kuchen und vielleicht noch `nen Käsekuchen mit.    Wann?


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, machen wir ein Kuchen-Date! Du bringst den einen, Thorsten den anderen und ich den Schokoladen-/Sahne-Kuchen und vielleicht noch `nen Käsekuchen mit.    Wann?



*Ich* bringe Käsekuchen mit.


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin dafür, dass die Freundinnen auch biken sollten, damit ich mich mal mit jemanden unterhalten kann beim Biken........ über Schuhe und Handtaschen.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

des is alles?! e bissi arch gekörzt... mindestens fünf odder zeh egge

Dumdiedeldum dumdum, tralie trala tra duck und weg...........


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Noch 17 Posts, äh 16 und wir haben die 7000 geknackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, machen wir ein Kuchen-Date! Du bringst den einen, Thorsten den anderen und ich den Schokoladen-/Sahne-Kuchen und vielleicht noch `nen Käsekuchen mit.    Wann?



puh da platze ich dann danach...mal gucken wann...


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> des is alles?! e bissi arch gekörzt... mindestens fünf odder zeh egge
> 
> Dumdiedeldum dumdum, tralie trala tra duck und weg...........



Geht das auch dass du mal nix schreibst? Wenn du den PC wechselst machen mir hier die 7000 voll.


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh da platze ich dann danach...mal gucken wann...



Du willst mit uns nichts zu tun haben. Dabei beißen wir nicht einmal.


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Der Arkonis liegt wieder auf der Lauer.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du willst mit uns nichts zu tun haben. Dabei beißen wir nicht einmal.



platze ned patze; mußt aach zwaama gucke


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Geht das auch dass du mal nix schreibst? Wenn du den PC wechselst machen mir hier die 7000 voll.



ich geb der zwaa antwordde vor un du derfst drei bis zeh ma rade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> platze ned patze; mußt aach zwaama gucke



Nee, des maan isch ned. Du musst zwische de Zeile lese.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du willst mit uns nichts zu tun haben. Dabei beißen wir nicht einmal.



DU bist SO schlau...haste mich enttarnt. kann ich aber echt nicht sagen, da ich mich erst mal ne woche zu meiner mutter verdrücke...


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, des maan isch ned. Du musst zwische de Zeile lese.



de verstehst kei Männä!


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, des maan isch ned. Du musst zwische de Zeile lese.




das machen nur frauen....


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

bald hammers


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das machen nur frauen....



aber nur, wenn da nix steht!


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> DU bist SO schlau...haste mich enttarnt. kann ich aber echt nicht sagen, da ich mich erst mal ne woche zu meiner mutter verdrücke...





Arachne schrieb:


> de verstehst kei Männä!



     
Die Vorlach muss ich verwandeln: 
Stimmt, Männä müsse zu de Mama.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

7000


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bald hammers



geschafft


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Stimmt, Männä müsse zu de Mama.



rischtisch, ohne mei mama wär isch ja auch net da un ama imm jaa kann isch da ach ma hinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das machen nur frauen....


Das können nur Frauen. 


Arachne schrieb:


> aber nur, wenn da nix steht!


Da steht immer was. 


habkeinnick schrieb:


> 7000



*Gemein!!!!!*


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> rischtisch, ohne mei mama wär isch ja auch net da un ama imm jaa kann isch da ach ma hinn



uff,  hessisch is aasteckend...


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> rischtisch, ohne mei mama wär isch ja auch net da un ama imm jaa kann isch da ach ma hinn



Iss OK.  Ned bös sein. Eigentlich bin ich ganz nett.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Das können nur Frauen.


ich kann des viiiieeeel besssää


caroka schrieb:


> Da steht immer was.


nö, bei männän ned immer


caroka schrieb:


> *Gemein!!!!!*


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> *Gemein!!!!!*



na da war frau wohl wieder mal zu lahm...ist ja bei euch auch nix neues. sieht man ja beim einkaufen. 

mann weiß schon vorher in welchem laden er was kauft und frau muss erstmal 10 läden betreten um dann doch beim ersten zu kaufen.

ich hab irgendwann für mich entschieden das meine freundinnen viel besser ohne mich shoppen können    

ob das einer der gründ ist das ich single bin *lachweg* ääääähhh nee bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Iss OK.  Ned bös sein. Eigentlich bin ich ganz nett.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## arkonis (20. Dezember 2006)

shit nicht aufgepasst


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

@HkN 
[post=3285222]Des[/post] wär eischendlisch mein Post gewese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> shit nicht aufgepasst





caroka schrieb:


> @HkN
> [post=7000]Des[/post] wär eischendlisch mein Post gewese


----------



## arkonis (20. Dezember 2006)

wir sehen uns bei  8000


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> wir sehen uns bei  8000



schon widder n Federhandschuh...  

bis glei


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na da war frau wohl wieder mal zu lahm...ist ja bei euch auch nix neues. sieht man ja beim einkaufen.
> 
> mann weiß schon vorher in welchem laden er was kauft und frau muss erstmal 10 läden betreten um dann doch beim ersten zu kaufen.
> 
> ...


Komm Du mir nur vors Rad. Wie gesagt ich bin ganz harmlos.


Arachne schrieb:


>


Du bist still.


arkonis schrieb:


> shit nicht aufgepasst


Auch zu lahm, ha.


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> .....bis glei



Dusde widder en PC wechseln.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Komm Du mir nur vors Rad.



*lach* das ist ja net schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> schon widder n Federhandschuh...
> 
> bis glei



ich lass euch erstmal in ruhe...muss wieder ran. 2 tage noch dann soll sie online gehen...


----------



## Maggo (20. Dezember 2006)

guude,

endlich dehaam. ich mach fünf odder sechs kreuze wenn des bescheuerte weihnachte bald rum iss. des iss rischtischer stress unn geschenke sinn immer noch net da, kaa wunner das mer net zum beike kommt. die woch noch un ich habs gepaggt, dann sinn erstmal drei woche urlaub.


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* das ist ja net schwer



Der war gut.


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> guude,
> 
> endlich dehaam. ich mach fünf odder sechs kreuze wenn des bescheuerte weihnachte bald rum iss. des iss rischtischer stress unn geschenke sinn immer noch net da, kaa wunner das mer net zum beike kommt. die woch noch un ich habs gepaggt, dann sinn erstmal drei woche urlaub.



Unn da fährst Du bestimmt ganz viele Pungte ei.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich hab irgendwann für mich entschieden das meine freund*innen* viel besser ohne mich shoppen können



Jetzt machst de misch aber neidisch  





Maggo schrieb:


> guude,
> 
> endlich dehaam. ich mach fünf odder sechs kreuze wenn des bescheuerte weihnachte bald rum iss. des iss rischtischer stress unn geschenke sinn immer noch net da, kaa wunner das mer net zum beike kommt. die woch noch un ich habs gepaggt, dann sinn erstmal drei woche urlaub.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Dusde widder en PC wechseln.



des "Bis glei" war eichendlich fer de arkonis, weil der ja glei, wenn mer 8000 ham, widder da sei will.  

Habbn abbä werglich gewechselt un mei Esse aagestellt un aach e Maschien Wäsch. Wahrscheinlich schlaf ich glei ei, des Esse werd schwatz un die Wäsch schimmelt in de Maschien...


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Dann wärst de en richtische Kerl


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> guude,
> 
> endlich dehaam. ich mach fünf odder sechs kreuze wenn des bescheuerte weihnachte bald rum iss. des iss rischtischer stress unn geschenke sinn immer noch net da, kaa wunner das mer net zum beike kommt. die woch noch un ich habs gepaggt, dann sinn erstmal drei woche urlaub.


dto.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann wärst de en richtische Kerl



 Kei Problem, des krie ich hie!


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> des "Bis glei" war eichendlich fer de arkonis, weil der ja glei, wenn mer 8000 ham, widder da sei will.
> 
> Habbn abbä werglich gewechselt un mei Esse aagestellt un aach e Maschien Wäsch. Wahrscheinlich schlaf ich glei ei, des Esse werd schwatz un die Wäsch schimmelt in de Maschien...



Ei, da bisde ja widder. Isch habbs kaum ohne Dich ausgehalde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann wärst de en richtische Kerl


 


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> dto.


Des gibt Punkte. 


Arachne schrieb:


> Kei Problem, des krie ich hie!


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei, da bisde ja widder. Isch habbs kaum ohne Dich ausgehalde.



 is lang her, des ich ma widder so viel Ironie hab triefe seje!  Dang der sche!!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

unterhaltsam hier


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> is lang her, des ich ma widder so viel Ironie hab triefe seje!  Dang der sche!!



Du kannst ja echt zwische de Zeile lese.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des gibt Punkte.



???  

 

???


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> unterhaltsam hier



Sach ema bist du zum spass hier.


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ???
> 
> 
> 
> ???



Du versuchsd Fraue zu verstehn?


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Dezember 2006)

Ich verabscheue misch schonne mal, da ich widder früh raus will (muß)
Gude Nachd.


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich verabscheue misch schonne mal, da ich widder früh raus will (muß)
> Gude Nachd.


Geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich verabscheue misch schonne mal, da ich widder früh raus will (muß)
> Gude Nachd.



Gude Nachd!


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi Matthias, 
schön dass Du mal wieder vorbeischaust.


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du versuchsd Fraue zu verstehn?



Ich waas des des ned geht! Ich versuch des ja aach nur bei der un Du bist ja kei rischdisch.  un außerdem war des nur die Beförchdung, des Du de ersde Teil des Satzes kommentiertest un ned korrekterweise de zwaade...


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Carsten, Du mußt unbedingt an deinem Freizeitvolumen arbeiten, so taugt dat nix!


Gude Nacht


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten, Du mußt unbedingt an deinem Freizeitvolumen arbeiten, so taugt dat nix!
> 
> 
> Gude Nacht



Gibt gude Tibs unn geht ins Bett.   Odder gilt des Gude Nacht dem Carsten?


----------



## Maggo (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten, Du mußt unbedingt an deinem Freizeitvolumen arbeiten, so taugt dat nix!
> 
> 
> Gude Nacht



des sacht genau de rischtische.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

hier is noch aans fer Euch

Gude Nacht!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> des sacht genau de rischtische.




wieso?


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier is noch aans fer Euch
> 
> Gude Nacht!



Viel Spass noch.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Viel Spass noch.



Bei was?


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei was?



Willst Du schon schlafen? 
Mach was Du willst.


----------



## Maggo (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieso?



mer hatds gefühl, dass de momentan auch recht ordentlich eingespannt bist. kommst ja netmal dezu die rolläde zu streische.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> mer hatds gefühl, dass de momentan auch recht ordentlich eingespannt bist. kommst ja netmal dezu die rolläde zu streische.



Da is tatsächlich a paar dach nix passiert, woher wasde des?


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2006)

Ich geh aach ma ins Bett.
Grüßt mer den HkN noch von mir. 
Nacht


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Mach was Du willst.




Kerle mache des so!


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da is tatsächlich a paar dach nix passiert, woher wasde des?



Bist halt manchma doch aach noch e rischdische Kerl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist halt manchma doch aach noch e rischdische Kerl!



natürlich nur wenn die Fraa net debei is


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2006)

bin jez weg


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Schade


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Bin total fertig : 
3 Feiern in4 Tagen   2Weihnachts- u. 1Prem.-feier 
ist mir zu anstrengend


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Keiner mehr da 

Denn jute Nacht


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin total fertig :
> 3 Feiern in4 Tagen   2Weihnachts- u. 1Prem.-feier
> ist mir zu anstrengend


Schön, aber auf die Dauer anstrengend! Kann ich nachvollziehen...


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Keiner mehr da
> 
> Denn jute Nacht


Gute Nacht!

Ob Hkn noch am Schaffen ist?


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,

alle wach? Wohl kaum.......


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin total fertig :
> 3 Feiern in4 Tagen   2Weihnachts- u. 1Prem.-feier
> ist mir zu anstrengend



Das ist bestimmt anstrengend.  Aber die Balletttänzerinnen ....komm gib es zu. Die dürfen jetztauch mit 3 t geschrieben werden.


----------



## Maggo (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> alle wach? Wohl kaum.......



ich schon, war zwar schwer aber es muss ja:kotz: 

hallo caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich schon, war zwar schwer aber es muss ja:kotz:
> 
> hallo caro



Moin Maggo, 

ich freu mich auch wenn die Kinder jetzt Ferien haben und zwischen den Jahren muss ich auch nicht ins Büro.


----------



## Maggo (21. Dezember 2006)

warum haste dann den traurigen smiley dahingemacht?


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum haste dann den traurigen smiley dahingemacht?



Kein Chef der mich verwöhnt.   Dafür auch kein Wecker.


----------



## Maggo (21. Dezember 2006)

frach doch mal den gerd! oder lass das deine kinder machen, die können ihrer mama ruhig auch mal was gutes tun.


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> frach doch mal den gerd! oder lass das deine kinder machen, die können ihrer mama ruhig auch mal was gutes tun.



Der Gerd der hat doch kei Werkzeuschkist und ohne die darf der erstma netmer komme. Außerdem iss des eh nur en Blender.  Gerd verzeih mir.Und meine Kinder sind so lieb, damit tun die genug für mich.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Moie Maggo, moje Caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moie Maggo, moje Caro



Moin Lugga


----------



## Maggo (21. Dezember 2006)

genau.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Letzter Arbeitstag für dieses Jahr heute,

hab trotzdem keine Lust!


----------



## bodo_nimda (21. Dezember 2006)

morsche zusamme


----------



## Maggo (21. Dezember 2006)

fährste weg?? 

bei mir iss nur noch morgen und dann erst wieder am 17.1 oder so.


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...Gerd verzeih mir....


 *NEIN!!*  EDIT: Ich blende nicht mehr, als Du!

Moje!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Hugh!


----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Letzter Arbeitstag für dieses Jahr heute,
> 
> hab trotzdem keine Lust!



Moin Lucatarzan! Wer iss en dann wohl die Jane?


----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2006)

Moin @ all in fred 
Die Gans lischt bleiern im Bauch, wo gehts nachher bergab will nur bergab fahren.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

GUTEN MORGEN 

Selbst ich bin schon auferstanden 

Habe paar Tage frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> GUTEN MORGEN
> 
> Selbst ich bin schon auferstanden
> 
> Habe paar Tage frei



Sei mer ned bös abber behalt des mit dem Frei lieber für Dich  Kommst de heut midach mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin Lucatarzan! Wer iss en dann wohl die Jane?




Jane zuhause, aufräumen, waschen, Mittagessen kochen und sich schön machen für Mann.


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hugh!


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin @ all in fred
> Die Gans lischt bleiern im Bauch, wo gehts nachher bergab will nur bergab fahren.



  

Edit: Dann fahr ich besser schon von zu Hause los, damit mer ned langweilich werd...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Edit: Dann fahr ich besser schon von zu Hause los, damit mer ned langweilich werd...



Scheint kleinem Hund wieder gut zu gehen!?


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> GUTEN MORGEN
> 
> Selbst ich bin schon auferstanden
> 
> Habe paar Tage frei



ich nur heute


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> GUTEN MORGEN
> 
> Selbst ich bin schon auferstanden
> 
> Habe paar Tage frei



Guten Morgen roter Hirsch.....mmmmmmmmmmmhh


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Scheint kleinem Hund wieder gut zu gehen!?



Hugh Umpah-pah!

Kleiner Hund drängt darauf sein Roß zu besteigen und allen Feinden das Fürchten zu lehren!  hoffendlich deng ich dran, des ich kaaner bin.


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen roter Hirsch.....mmmmmmmmmmmhh



der galoppiert zu schnell ruff, dörft zu zäh sei.... mer müßten villaacht lang eileeche un gut dörchklobbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Nie war der Kaputscho so lecker wie heute 

Jetzt mach mir den 2. und arbeite die verpassten PROSA und LYRIK Beiträge
der DEUTSCHEN BIKER ELITE DURCH


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nie war der Kaputscho so lecker wie heute
> 
> Jetzt mach mir den 2. und arbeite die verpassten PROSA und LYRIK Beiträge
> der DEUTSCHEN BIKER ELITE DURCH



aaner mit Dörchbligg!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt anstrengend.  Aber die Balletttänzerinnen ....komm gib es zu. Die dürfen jetztauch mit 3 t geschrieben werden.



Es waren ja nicht nur die 3T 

Die PLAUSCHER-GANG schließlich auch


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sei mer ned bös abber behalt des mit dem Frei lieber für Dich  Kommst de heut midach mit?



Leider nicht, Frank! Muß mich umme Kinna kümmern


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> der galoppiert zu schnell ruff, dörft zu zäh sei.... mer müßten villaacht lang eileeche un gut dörchklobbe.



KK            Kleiner Kläffer   Krich mich erstmal


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> KK            Kleiner Kläffer   Krich mich erstmal



KK=Käsekuchen! Wann darf ich Dich wieder mästen - äh verwöhnen?  Und anlocken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> KK            Kleiner Kläffer   Krich mich erstmal



Umpah-pah hat viel Erahrung in der Jagd von kleinen Kläffern.



Eben hat gelber Mann von Post die 250lm LED geliefert. Mein Volk muß jetzt nicht mehr im dunklen sitzen. Is ganz schön hell das Ding 

Gut fürs Kläffer jagen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen roter Hirsch.....mmmmmmmmmmmhh



Moin Luca  Du bist doch Vegetarier, ODER 

Wie siehts mit ner Tour um die Weihnachtsbäume aus 

MONTAG?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> KK=Käsekuchen! Wann darf ich Dich wieder mästen - äh verwöhnen?  Und anlocken...



SCHUFT 

Wenn ich Dich nur erahne, fahr ich ganz schnell 
weg


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Luca  Du bist doch Vegetarier, ODER
> 
> Wie siehts mit ner Tour um die Weihnachtsbäume aus
> 
> MONTAG?



Große Krieger brauchen Fleisch , am Montag auf die Jagd? 

Das muß ich erst mit Fabiene klären, hät aber Lust dazu. Hab das Managment meiner Freizeit an meine Squaw übergeben. 

Ich war schon viel zulange nicht mehr auf der Jagd


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> SCHUFT
> 
> Wenn ich Dich nur erahne, fahr ich ganz schnell
> weg



Er muß also noch warm sein, damit Du ihn riechst!  und schwach wirst!


----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Große Krieger brauchen Fleisch , am Montag auf die Jagd?
> 
> Das muß ich erst mit Fabiene klären, hät aber Lust dazu. Hab das Managment meiner Freizeit an meine Squaw übergeben.
> 
> Ich war schon viel zulange nicht mehr auf der Jagd



Was iss en des jedzd ????
Ein Zwitter aus Tarzan(Liane) und nem Indianerpussyjäger?


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Umpah-pah hat viel Erahrung in der Jagd von kleinen Kläffern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Große Krieger brauchen Fleisch , am Montag auf die Jagd?
> 
> Das muß ich erst mit Fabiene klären, hät aber Lust dazu. Hab das Managment meiner Freizeit an meine Squaw übergeben.
> 
> Ich war schon viel zulange nicht mehr auf der Jagd



Bei kleinen Hunden ist nicht viel dran und es bleibt nach dem Grillen gar nichts mehr übrig! Große rote Hirsche lohnt es sich zu Jagen: Mann hat Fleisch für die ganze Familie und kann sich das Geweih als Trophäe in den Wigwam hängen!   Und nicht zuletzt gehen auch keine WP-Punkte verloren.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Er muß also noch warm sein, damit Du ihn riechst!  und schwach wirst!



DU       wist mich NIE schwach erleben  

Und werde mit mit meinem EPIC-Renner das Jagd-Revier abfahren 

Bis später, fleißige KuK  ..............KRIEGER und KLÄFFER


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was iss en des jedzd ????
> Ein Zwitter aus Tarzan(Liane) und nem Indianerpussyjäger?



Er derf kei Pussies mehr jache!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei kleinen Hunden ist nicht viel dran und es bleibt nach dem Grillen gar nichts mehr übrig! Große rote Hirsche lohnt es sich zu Jagen: Mann hat Fleisch für die ganze Familie und kann sich das Geweih als Trophäe in den Wigwam hängen!   Und nicht zuletzt gehen auch keine WP-Punkte verloren.




kleiner Hund ist schlauer Fuchs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> DU       wist mich NIE schwach erleben
> 
> Und werde mit mit meinem EPIC-Renner das Jagd-Revier abfahren
> 
> Bis später, fleißige KuK  ..............KRIEGER und KLÄFFER



Bin ein tief fliegender Jagdhund! Schaumerma...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiß Caro, ich habe ein ....r...... vergessen 

 Hab eben an DICH gedacht


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Er derf kei Pussies mehr jache!



kleiner Hund doch nicht so schlau, grosser Krieger ist immer noch auf Pussiejagd er darf sich nur nicht erwischen lassen 



Squaw sonst böse mit grossem Krieger.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin ein tief fliegender Jagdhund! Schaumerma...



Jagdhunde sind Hunde die gejagt werden?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Squaw sagt schnell machen, essen fertig, muß gleich los, sonst Squaw unerträglich


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jagdhunde sind Hunde die gejagt werden?



probiern geht über studiern!


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Squaw sagt schnell machen, essen fertig, muß gleich los, sonst Squaw unerträglich



Laß es Dir schmecken!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

jetzt Essen doch noch nicht fertig, wird Zeit für neue Squaw


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt Essen doch noch nicht fertig, wird Zeit für neue Squaw



hast Du Dein Paßwort geändert, bzw. loggst Du Dich aus, wenn Du wieder weg mußt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Nix da, ich starker Mann, Sqauw darf guggen aber nix sagen. 

Einloggen immer automatisch. Wenn Donnerwetter Zuhause grosser Krieger warten bis fertig und Sonne scheint.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hast Du Dein Paßwort geändert, bzw. loggst Du Dich aus, wenn Du wieder weg mußt?



wieso Passwort vergessen? Du denken ich doof?


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieso Passwort vergessen? Du denken ich doof?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Vooooooooooorsicht, kleiner Hund!


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Merde, meine Radklamotten sind immer noch klammm. Nicht mal `nen roteh Schal  hab ich!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

kleiner Hund hat keine Squaw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Schließt eure Squaws weg, kleiner Hund geht auf Jagd...


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich weiß Caro, ich habe ein ....r...... vergessen
> 
> Hab eben an DICH gedacht


 



Arachne schrieb:


> Schließt eure Squaws weg, kleiner Hund geht auf Jagd...


Muss ich mir heute eine Feder ins Haar stecken.


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Dezember 2006)

puh 3 seiten...nicht schlecht.

achso hallo ihr lieben dann mach ich mich mal wieder ans schaffen. treibts net zu doll hier


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh 3 seiten...nicht schlecht.
> 
> achso hallo ihr lieben dann mach ich mich mal wieder ans schaffen. treibts net zu doll hier



Nee wir, bzw. die Meisten von uns sind jetzt rund um den Feldi unterwegs. Bis heute Abend


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schließt eure Squaws weg, kleiner Hund geht auf Jagd...



So soll es sein !

Grosser Krieger wünscht kleinem Hund viel Glück bei der Jagd nach Squaw.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin ein tief fliegender Jagdhund! Schaumerma...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin ein tief fliegender Jagdhund! Schaumerma...




Hast Du eindrücklich unter Beweis gestellt


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin ein tief fliegender Jagdhund! Schaumerma...



auf   Äähh


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin ein tief fliegender Jagdhund! Schaumerma...



   LA PALMA ....?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jagdhunde sind Hunde die gejagt werden?



Mag Grosser Krieger auch so gerne HUNDEJAGDWÜRSTCHEN 


    :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mag Grosser Krieger auch so gerne HUNDEJAGDWÜRSTCHEN
> 
> 
> :kotz: :kotz:



Kleiner Hund sagt er wär zäh und grosser Krieger ist nicht mehr der jüngste, Zähne wackeln schon.

Ich weis nicht ob roter Hirsch bekömmlicher ist?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kleiner Hund sagt er wär zäh und grosser Krieger ist nicht mehr der jüngste, Zähne wackeln schon.
> 
> Ich weis nicht ob roter Hirsch bekömmlicher ist?


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Hi Ihr Krieger

bin schon wieder zurück. Matthias fährt zu schnell.  Hat gerade mal 7 Punkte gegeben. So jetzt gibt es erst mal was zu futtern. 

Gerd es gibt noch andere die mir den Weg heimleuchten


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


>



Na gut, grosser Krieger versucht erstmal kleinen Hund


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Mein Lieblingssmiley funktioniert nicht mehr! Beim Abspeichern macht er momentan aus dem großen immer ein kleines d...


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> _____:d



Was ist das?

Edit:Was machst Du denn?


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Was ist das?
> 
> Edit:Was machst Du denn?


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Gerd erzähl mal. Wo ward ihr denn und wie lange unterwegs. Hab versucht dich tel. zu erreichen aber du warst nicht available.


----------



## DonNeo (21. Dezember 2006)

Wünsche einen schönen guten Abend. 

Ihr glaubt ja gar nicht was mir heute passiert ist. Ich fahre wie immer abends ne kleine Runde mit nem Kumpel. Alles so wie immer. Mein Kollege fährt mit diesen Schnellspannern die mit Schlüssel zu öffnen sind (Diebstahlsicher haha) und auf einmal gibt es einen lauten Knall und die Scheibe des Bushäuschens das wir gerade passiert hatten zerspringt in tausend Teile und mein Kollege macht nen netten Abflug. Der Schnellspanner ist irgendwie "geplatzt" oder so und hat bei unserer nicht gerade langsamen Geschwindigkeit die Scheibe beim abfliegen geshreddet. Ist doch eigentlich Sicherheitsglas oder? Ich hab mich erstmal total weggeschmissen vor lachen, meinem Kollegen ist ja nichts passiert, aber ein bisschen merkwürdig ist das schon, also Finger weg von diesen komischen Schnellspannerdingern. 

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

DonNeo schrieb:


> Wünsche einen schönen guten Abend.
> 
> Ihr glaubt ja gar nicht was mir heute passiert ist. Ich fahre wie immer abends ne kleine Runde mit nem Kumpel. Alles so wie immer. Mein Kollege fährt mit diesen Schnellspannern die mit Schlüssel zu öffnen sind (Diebstahlsicher haha) und auf einmal gibt es einen lauten Knall und die Scheibe des Bushäuschens das wir gerade passiert hatten zerspringt in tausend Teile und mein Kollege macht nen netten Abflug. Der Schnellspanner ist irgendwie "geplatzt" oder so und hat bei unserer nicht gerade langsamen Geschwindigkeit die Scheibe beim abfliegen geshreddet. Ist doch eigentlich Sicherheitsglas oder? Ich hab mich erstmal total weggeschmissen vor lachen, meinem Kollegen ist ja nichts passiert, aber ein bisschen merkwürdig ist das schon, also Finger weg von diesen komischen Schnellspannerdingern.
> 
> Schönen Abend noch.



 Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Gerd erzähl mal. Wo ward ihr denn und wie lange unterwegs. Hab versucht dich tel. zu erreichen aber du warst nicht available.



Hast Du ein bisschen Zeit? Na setz Dich wenigstens mal kurz. Also das war so:

War, wie ab und an, etwas spät dran. Habe mich also etwas beeilen müssen. Bin  mit 160-170er Puls zur Hohemark geflogen. War dort dann 1. pünktlich und 2. so schnell, dass der zufällig dort verweilende Hirsch nicht mehr abhauen konnte!!  

Dann ging es mit unserem fUEL und dem Schwarzen Kater zuerst auf den Lindenberg und dann zum Sandplacken. Weiter zum Teufelsquartier und dann Richtung Windeck bis wir fUELs Peter, der dort parkte, trafen. Gemeinsam auf den Feldberg (Wiesenweg), den grünen Punkt vom kleinen Feldberg runter, Eselseck, um den Romberg, Tillmannsweg zum Fuchstanz, grünen Balken (wie bei der Weihnachtsfahrt) runter.

Bis ich wieder zu Hause war hatte ich 4h30min, 60,6km, 1430Hm, 145/178! Und nun das für mich erstaunlichste: Ratet mal, wer sie am Berg wieder alle abgehängt hat?    @Lucafabian: Viel Spaß beim Fangen von Kleinem Hund!!!   

@Caroka: Du wolltest doch den fUEL anrufen?! Habe ihn dauernd gefragt (sein Handy piepste auch dauernd)!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Gerd: das mit den Reifen werden wir ja sehen 
Uwe: dann basteln um die neue LED mal schnell n Outdoortaugliches Gehäuse, erklär meiner Nase das ich wieder Rad fahren muss und dann fahrn wir mal wieder ne Runde (mit Carsten und den andern um den Flughafen?).


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du ein bisschen Zeit? Na setz Dich wenigstens mal kurz. Also das war so:
> 
> War, wie ab und an, etwas spät dran. Habe mich also etwas beeilen müssen. Bin  mit 160-170er Puls zur Hohemark geflogen. War dort dann 1. pünktlich und 2. so schnell, dass der zufällig dort verweilende Hirsch nicht mehr abhauen konnte!!
> 
> ...



Ich weiß schon warum ich nur einmal versucht habe euch zu erreichen.  Seid ihr den grünen Balken in der Dämmerung runter?


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon warum ich nur einmal versucht habe euch zu erreichen.


Ja, Du hattest Angst, dass ich Dich in meinen Wigwam entführe!!!    


caroka schrieb:


> Seid ihr den grünen Balken in der Dämmerung runter?


ne, bei Dunkelheit (Lupine-beleuchtet  ).


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, Du hattest Angst, dass ich Dich in meinen Wigwam entführe!!!


Vor Dir habe ich doch keine Angst, außerdem hatte ich den *starken* Matthias dabei.


Arachne schrieb:


> ne, bei Dunkelheit (Lupine-beleuchtet  ).



Genau deswegen wollte ich euch nicht finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Gerd: das mit den Reifen werden wir ja sehen
> ...



Du darfst die Kuhle wählen!  Schon wieder `nen Federhandschuh...


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Vor Dir habe ich doch keine Angst, außerdem hatte ich den *starken* Matthias dabei.


Es gibt Dinge, da hält mich nichts und niemand zurück!!!  


caroka schrieb:


> Genau deswegen wollte ich euch nicht finden.


Ich hätte Dich die Trails Lupine-beleuchtet herunter getragen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Dezember 2006)

Gerd: nochmal ne Frage zu den Reifen: du wolltest Spikes kaufen, die teuren Maxxis waren nicht da und dann nimmst du stattdessen dürre Schlammreifen (wo das Dürre ja durchaus Sinn macht, immerhin gibt es kaum 30cm tiefen Schlammlöcher  bei Schnee ist das anders).Warum nicht einfach die günstigeren Schwalbe Spikes (35/stk)


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Schmacht, kleiner Hund es wird Zeit für dich!


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, da hält mich nichts und niemand zurück!!!
> 
> Ich hätte Dich die Trails Lupine-beleuchtet herunter getragen!



Du Schameur  wird das so geschrieben?
Ich geh dann mal meinen Body einseifen.


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Ich geh dann mal meinen Body einseifen.



Oh, darf ich?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: nochmal ne Frage zu den Reifen: du wolltest Spikes kaufen, die teuren Maxxis waren nicht da und dann nimmst du stattdessen dürre Schlammreifen (wo das Dürre ja durchaus Sinn macht, immerhin gibt es kaum 30cm tiefen Schlammlöcher  bei Schnee ist das anders).Warum nicht einfach die günstigeren Schwalbe Spikes (35/stk)



Kleiner Hund hat viel zuvieeeeeeeeeeel Geld. Er hat sich bistimmt was schmales fürn Schlamm und zusätzlich noch Reifen mit Spikes gekauft, oder er bekommt die Spikes zu Weihnachten von seiner Squaw (Carosche?).


Die LED hat eben unseren Lagerplatz beleuchtet.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Kleiner Hund zu sehr fixiert auf Frauen, wird ihm zum Verhängnis werden. Umpah Pah schon viele Jahre teilen Wigwam mit Squaw, Umpah Pah wissen wovon er redet. Squaw will ihm Seil (Foto) wegnehmen, sagt er zu alt


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: nochmal ne Frage zu den Reifen: du wolltest Spikes kaufen, die teuren Maxxis waren nicht da und dann nimmst du stattdessen dürre Schlammreifen (wo das Dürre ja durchaus Sinn macht, immerhin gibt es kaum 30cm tiefen Schlammlöcher  bei Schnee ist das anders).Warum nicht einfach die günstigeren Schwalbe Spikes (35/stk)



Naja, ganz so würde ich es nicht formulieren. Die Nokian hakka wxc 300 hätten mir bei Schlamm und Schnee auch nichts gebracht. Spikes helfen Dir wirklich nur auf Eis. D.h. die Schlammreifen machen Sinn und Spike-Reifen bräuchte ich dann wahrscheinlich trotzdem noch... ach ja - und einen, der mir das alles bezahlt...


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kleiner Hund zu sehr fixiert auf Frauen, wird ihm zum Verhängnis werden. Umpah Pah schon viele Jahre teilen Wigwam mit Squaw, Umpah Pah wissen wovon er redet. Squaw will mir Seil (Foto) wegnehmen, sagt ich zu alt



Umpah-Pah hat einfach den richtigen Zeitpunkt für den Absprung verpaßt. Kleiner Hund trifft ihn immer genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Dezember 2006)

Bring mit der LED mal was zeigbares zustande 
Vermute ich ja auch (wegen der Maxxis, die sind Schweineteuer ), nur weiß ich nicht wo er mit seinem schmalen Schlammreifen hin will  naja, is ja bestimmt noch ne Woche nur nass und nicht gefroren. 
Jetzt gibbet essen


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bring mit der LED mal was zeigbares zustande
> Vermute ich ja auch (wegen der Maxxis, die sind Schweineteuer ), nur weiß ich nicht wo er mit seinem schmalen Schlammreifen hin will  naja, is ja bestimmt noch ne Woche nur nass und nicht gefroren.
> Jetzt gibbet essen



Wieso redest Du denn dauernd von Maxxis???  Muß ich die kennen?  Wären die was für Vaters Sohn?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

20W Halogen ist ein wenig heller wie die LED. Muß man mal im Wald beim fahren ausprobieren.


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 20W Halogen ist ein wenig heller wie die LED. Muß man mal im Wald beim fahren ausprobieren.



Heller als eine 250Lm LED???


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso redest Du denn dauernd von Maxxis???  Muß ich die kennen?  Wären die was für Vaters Sohn?



Maxxis zu billig für kleinen Hund, Schwalbe viel zu billig für Wackeldackel. Nokian gut, viel teuerer.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heller als eine 250Lm LED???



Ist schwer ganz genau zu sagen wg. der unterschiedlichen Farbtemperatur. Die LED ist weis, die Hallo ist gelb. 

Theorie: 
60 W Hallo entspricht Lupine mit 900lm, 20 W Hallo ca. (900/3)lm
also Hallo 20W um 50lm heller


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Hab bei Reichelt jetzt ne LED mit 400lm gesehen. Taugt aber nix, will 22V Futter und kost 69Euronen.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Umpah-Pah hat einfach den richtigen Zeitpunkt für den Absprung verpaßt. Kleiner Hund trifft ihn immer genau!



Kleiner Hund ist flink wie Wiesel  


Eigentlich zu schade zum Essen.


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist schwer ganz genau zu sagen wg. der unterschiedlichen Temperatur. Die LED ist weis, die Hallo ist gelb.
> 
> Theorie:
> 60 W Hallo entspricht Lupine mit 900lm, 20 W Hallo ca. (900/3)lm
> also Hallo 20W um 50lm heller





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab bei Reichelt jetzt ne LED mit 400lm gesehen. Taugt aber nix, will 22V Futter und kost 69Euronen.



Aha! Wie lange würde Deine neue LED mit Deinem Akku leuchten? Wie lange die 20W Halo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Hi Ihr 2


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kleiner Hund ist flink wie Wiesel
> 
> 
> Eigentlich zu schade zum Essen.



  

um nochmal auf den Hirsch zurück zu kommen...


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hi Ihr 2



Hallo Abendessen!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo will 12V wenns geht noch 5V mehr und 1,6A
LED 8,6V und 1A.


Laut PUI LED besser


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hallo Abendessen!



GRRRRRRR Umpah-Pah kann kleinen Hund manchmal nicht leiden



Hallo Plauscherbraten!


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> GRRRRRRR Umpah-Pah kann kleinen Hund manchmal nicht leiden
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo Plauscherbraten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kleiner Hund hat viel zuvieeeeeeeeeeel Geld. Er hat sich bistimmt was schmales fürn Schlamm und zusätzlich noch Reifen mit Spikes gekauft, oder er bekommt die Spikes zu Weihnachten von seiner Squaw (Carosche?).


Ich nix Squaw von kleiner Hund. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Umpah-Pah hat einfach den richtigen Zeitpunkt für den Absprung verpaßt. Kleiner Hund trifft ihn immer genau!


Will ich Skalp von kleiner Hund.


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

@RH

Du warst heute auch an der Hohe Mark?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich nix Squaw von kleiner Hund.



Du nur noch nicht wissen  




caroka schrieb:


> Will ich Skalp von kleiner Hund.



Wenn Du Squaw Du hast nicht nur Skalp, hast kompletten kleinen Hund und kannst mit Ihm machen was Du willst.  Viel besser als nur Skalp!

Squaw oben nicht viel los?


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich nix Squaw von kleiner Hund.


Puuuuhh!


caroka schrieb:


> Will ich Skalp von kleiner Hund.


Magst Du vorbei kommen? Könntest mir dann gleich den Rücken schrubben!


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @RH
> 
> Du warst heute auch an der Hohe Mark?



Hab ich doch gesagt! Glaubst Du mir etwa nicht?


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Squaw oben nicht viel, Hä?


 Nein, Squaw weniger Haare als kleiner Hund.  
Du Macho, mit Dir Squaw nicht reden.


----------



## Maggo (21. Dezember 2006)

> Hallo Plauscherbraten!



da ist doch nix dran. und kommt jetzt blos nicht und wollt mich essen, ich bin ungesund.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Nix Macho, Umpah-Pah rischdischer Kerl!


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, Squaw weniger Haare als kleiner Hund.
> Du Macho, mit Dir Squaw nicht reden.



By the way: Über die Rollenverteilung ist nicht zu verhandeln!


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nix Macho, Umpah-Pah rischdischer Kerl!



Ist Squaw aus, oder schon im Bett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> da ist doch nix dran. und kommt jetzt blos nicht und wollt mich essen, ich bin ungesund.



Du mehr als falschgeschriebenes Gewürz gut. Roter Hirsch besser als kleiner Hund. Seit weisser man in unseren Jagdgründen wildert, nicht mehr soviel Auswahl.


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Magst Du vorbei kommen? Könntest mir dann gleich den Rücken schrubben!


Vor oder nach dem s...................kalpieren.



Arachne schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt! Glaubst Du mir etwa nicht?


*Dir* hier im Forum glauben?  


*Niemals!!!!!!*


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist Squaw aus, oder schon im Bett?



Squaw hat keine Zeit, muß Weihnachtsgeschnk für Mama und Papa von grossem Krieger basteln. Umpah-Pah dann machen können was er will.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Vor oder nach dem s...................kalpieren.
> 
> *Dir* hier im Forum glauben?
> 
> ...



Kleiner Hund vielleicht doch besser andere Squaw aussuchen


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Vor oder nach dem s...................kalpieren.
> 
> *Dir* hier im Forum glauben?
> 
> ...



Auch nicht, wenn ich nett bin?


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist Squaw aus, oder schon im Bett?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Squaw hat keine Zeit, muß Weihnachtsgeschnk für Mama und Papa von grossem Krieger basteln. Umpah-Pah dann machen können was er will.



Nein, Squaw heute seien einfach nur langsam.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Finger weg kleiner Hund sonst ab, Squaw gefährlich!


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auch nicht, wenn ich nett bin?



Vielleicht


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kleiner Hund vielleicht doch besser andere Squaw aussuchen



Klar, ich springe nie einläufig! Wäre zu langweilig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

zwei Squaws besser als eine, kleiner Hund ein ganz schlauer


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Vielleicht



dacht` ich mir.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Dezember 2006)

Uwe: haste für die LED auch ne passende Elektronik? Oder haste die Versuche erst mal mit nem Netzteil gemacht?


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, ich springe nie einläufig! Wäre zu langweilig!


Ohne Skalp Kleiner HUnd nix bekommt andere Squaw. Ich jetzt kommen und hole Skalp.
*How*


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe: haste für die LED auch ne passende Elektronik? Oder haste die Versuche erst mal mit nem Netzteil gemacht?



6*Varta LR6, das reicht zum testen. Es wird beim derzeitigen Ladezustand ganz genau 1,05A gezogen.


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ohne Skalp Kleiner HUnd nix bekommt andere Squaw. Ich jetzt kommen und hole Skalp.
> *How*



 ich warte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ohne Skalp Kleiner HUnd nix bekommt andere Squaw. Ich jetzt kommen und hole Skalp.
> *How*



Kleiner Hund besser schnell weg sonst aus!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich warte!



Kleiner Hund keinen Fehler machen Squaws unberechenbar.

Umpah-Pah angst bekommen um kleinen Hund


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Squaws manchmal viel mehr rischtischer Kerl als grosse Krieger


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kleiner Hund keinen Fehler machen Squaws unberechenbar.
> 
> Umpah-Pah angst bekommen um kleinen Hund



Umpah-Pah doch auch rischtischer Kerl! Er kommen vorbei, wir rauchen Friedenspfeife, werden Blutsbrüder und verteidigen gemeinsam Skalp von Kleinem Hund! 

Und wenn Squaw dann gefügig, Umpah-Pah kann wieder zu seiner gehen...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

kleiner Hund noch da?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Grosser Krieger darf nach 8 Uhr nicht mehr aus Wigwam. Squaw ganz doll aufpassen!


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Squaws manchmal viel mehr rischtischer Kerl als grosse Krieger



Kleiner Hund glauben Umpah-Pah, dass er schon lange verheiratet!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und wenn Squaw dann gefügig, Umpah-Pah kann wieder zu seiner gehen...



Squaws nie gefügig, immer nur so tun als ob....Squaws ganz schlau wenn Licht nicht aus!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Dezember 2006)

Uwe: schad, sonst hätt ich mal nach den Kosten für Led + Elektronik gefragt, brauche ja nach wie vor ne kleine Zusatzfunzel fürs Halolicht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> GRRRRRRR Umpah-Pah kann kleinen Hund manchmal nicht leiden
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo Plauscherbraten!



Ich möchte auch Dir EINEN bereiten (braten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich möchte auch Dir EINEN bereiten (braten)



Grosser Krieger nix verstehen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> @RH
> 
> Du warst heute auch an der Hohe Mark?



Si   Bella


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe: schad, sonst hätt ich mal nach den Kosten für Led + Elektronik gefragt, brauche ja nach wie vor ne kleine Zusatzfunzel fürs Halolicht




Um da genaures sagen zu können ist es noch früh


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Si   Bella



wenn Squaw in der Nähe bei allen Kriegern Licht ausgeht!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du mehr als falschgeschriebenes Gewürz gut. Roter Hirsch besser als kleiner Hund. Seit weisser man in unseren Jagdgründen wildert, nicht mehr soviel Auswahl.



Vermutlich bin ich besser 

Aber auch wenn ihr mich zum Fressen gern habt,

mich kriegt ihr NIE


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Das Essen von heut Abend hats gleiche gesagt, hugh


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Puuuh, Caroka ist wieder da. Habe mir langsam doch Gedanken gemacht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Dezember 2006)

Ok Uwe

Sagts amol, wie seits ihr jedzt eischendlich vom Hessisch uff de Steinische Schmarrn gekomme


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Grosser Krieger nix verstehen



Grosse Krieger selten verstehen, drum Grosse Krieger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das Essen von heut Abend hats gleiche gesagt, hugh



Deine Beute


----------



## Maggo (21. Dezember 2006)

> Sagts amol, wie seits ihr jedzt eischendlich vom Hessisch uff de Steinische Schmarrn gekomme



des frach ich misch aach, vielleicht sollte sich die beide werklich mal unnersuche lasse. die habbe bestimmt nach de gebort zu spät luft kriet.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ok Uwe
> 
> Sagts amol, wie seits ihr jedzt eischendlich vom Hessisch uff de Steinische Schmarrn gekomme



Die Welt braucht veränderungen....gude Nacht


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Puuuh, Caroka ist wieder da. Habe mir langsam doch Gedanken gemacht...



Du machst Dir im Leben keine Gedanken um mich.


Pony von Squaw zu viel schmutzig. Squaw bleiben in eigene Wigwam holen Skalp morgen. Morgen letzter Tag von Kleiner Hund.........
Wölfe heulen. Squaw gehen in Land der Träume


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> des frach ich misch aach, vielleicht sollte sich die beide werklich mal unnersuche lasse. die habbe bestimmt nach de gebort zu spät luft kriet.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Dezember 2006)

Nacht ihr Leuts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du machst Dir im Leben keine Gedanken um mich.
> 
> 
> Pony von Squaw zu viel schmutzig. Squaw bleiben in eigene Wigwam holen Skalp morgen. Morgen letzter Tag von Kleiner Hund.........
> Wölfe heulen. Squaw gehen in Land der Träume



Also treffen wir uns doch früher! Bis gleich.


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Ihr könnt doch ned vor zeh ins Bett geje!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Dezember 2006)

Und wie wir das können 
Wirste schon (oder auch nicht) sehen!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Ihr schnarchen am Lagerfeuer  ....?


----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2006)

Mei Esse iss fertisch ( Spinatauflauf mit 7 verschieden Käse) ( für jedes Fahrrad 1 Sortde Kääs)

Mein crosser steht im Wozi neberm Flügel( Hab leider kein Foto daheim)

hab gerade dem Peter sein Sohn uff Cd gehört - irgendwas von Bach oder so bei nem Konzert in Bad Soden. 

Hat mei Fraa von ihrm Klavierlehrer krisht.

Geh jedzd erstmal weinen ( ich mein Wein dringe) und Esse hab en sauhunger.



Cu lader


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Öde Plüsch-Krieger 

Werd mir das mit dem Biker-Fasching in  BO-City nochmal
überlegen


----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Öde Plüsch-Krieger
> 
> Werd mir das mit dem Biker-Fasching in  BO-City nochmal
> überlegen



Wehe wehe


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mei Esse iss fertisch ( Spinatauflauf mit 7 verschieden Käse) ( für jedes Fahrrad 1 Sortde Kääs)
> 
> Mein crosser steht im Wozi neberm Flügel( Hab leider kein Foto daheim)
> 
> ...



Bach   Laß es Dir munden   Ich fertig  (Hab noch viel Vino)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wehe wehe



OK. Dann kommst Du alleine


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> LA PALMA ....?



Es wird Zeit zu reagieren, Kleiner Kläffer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Es ist ermüdend, ich gehe schlafen


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich fühle mich auch schon ganz ohne Roten bleischwer...  Mein Essen kocht und meine Spülmaschine läuft. Wie war das nochmal: Die verschimmelte Wäsche und das verbrannte Essen von gestern nicht vergessen wegzuschmeisen!


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit zu reagieren, Kleiner Kläffer



mit wem redest Du?


----------



## Marsmann (21. Dezember 2006)

mogään leuts


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> mogään leuts



zurück vom Mars?!


----------



## Marsmann (21. Dezember 2006)

nee mond nur der treibstoff war alle ihr auf der erde habt verdammt wenig öl....


----------



## Marsmann (21. Dezember 2006)

so bin weg bis demnächst


----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> zurück vom Mars?!



Was hast du geschribbe am Berg schnell...............abber nur so schnell wie mer dich lässt...........   

Wart emal ab, der Hammer is ned ausgepackt da kannst de dich warm anziehe.    

isch hab s neue Rad gestreichelt im Wohnzimmer, des gabs noch nedd bislang 

Die Gans iss vergesse de Spinatufflauf war legger - isch koch einfach guuuuuut  

Flasche Santa Cecilia von Planeta war auch seeeehr legger.


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Dezember 2006)

5 seiten ihr werdet immer besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> 5 seiten ihr werdet immer besser...



8000 ruft


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Dezember 2006)

jo aber die schafft ihr ohne mich, werde mich ab samstag für 5 tage zu meiner mutter verdrücken. kein bike und herrlich auch kein computer. was auch prima ist, kein kunde der mich zwischen den jahren anrufen kann 

ich freu mich - jedenfalls wenn ich bis morgen fertig werde


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> isch hab s neue Rad gestreichelt im Wohnzimmer, des gabs noch nedd bislang


   


fUEL schrieb:


> Die Gans iss vergesse de Spinatufflauf war legger - isch koch einfach guuuuuut
> ...


Warum läßden des ned e ma uns beurteile?


----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo aber die schafft ihr ohne mich, werde mich ab samstag für 5 tage zu meiner mutter verdrücken. kein bike und herrlich auch kein computer. was auch prima ist, kein kunde der mich zwischen den jahren anrufen kann
> 
> ich freu mich - jedenfalls wenn ich bis morgen fertig werde



Wenn du scho da bist iss der Tarzan woh mit der Jane schon im Wigwam


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo aber die schafft ihr ohne mich, werde mich ab samstag für 5 tage zu meiner mutter verdrücken. kein bike und herrlich auch kein computer. was auch prima ist, kein kunde der mich zwischen den jahren anrufen kann
> 
> ich freu mich - jedenfalls wenn ich bis morgen fertig werde



Muß ich die Daumen immer noch drücken, oder kann ich mal bald wieder den Lenker normal halten?   Bei der heutigen Tour hätte ich Dich gerne mal dabei gehabt!


----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Warum läßden des ned e ma uns beurteile?



Steht doch schon in Aussicht, hab das auch mit meiner regierung schon ratifiziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Warum läßden des ned e ma uns beurteile?


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muß ich die Daumen immer noch drücken, oder kann ich mal bald wieder den Lenker normal halten?   Bei der heutigen Tour hätte ich Dich gerne mal dabei gehabt!




ich wäre heute auch gern gefahren, habe auch die tour mit thorsten abgesagt. muss halt fertig werden. ich hab ja nur noch die nacht von heute und den morgigen tag.

lustig ist das der kunde aber selbst noch nicht den inhalt zusammen hat. naja hauptsache ich habe meinen teil geschafft.

ich denke bald kannste wieder normal biken


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Steht doch schon in Aussicht, hab das auch mit meiner regierung schon ratifiziert.



Ohoh, es is schon offiziös!


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Steht doch schon in Aussicht, hab das auch mit meiner regierung schon ratifiziert.




so ist brav...auf dem bike hast du die hosen an, daheim halt dei frau *lol*


----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ohoh, es is schon offiziös!



Hadd ich awwer schoo midgedeilt - muß nur erscht des Gewächshaus für leer sein....Also Pflanze raus und ein Tach Arweit( sacht mei Fraa) für Werkzeuge und Fahrräder auszuräume, dann 10 nmin für die bierzeltgarnitur..................

Grillen Salate Frisch gebackenes Brot und gude Waan................


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich wäre heute auch gern gefahren, habe auch die tour mit thorsten abgesagt. muss halt fertig werden. ich hab ja nur noch die nacht von heute und den morgigen tag.
> 
> lustig ist das der kunde aber selbst noch nicht den inhalt zusammen hat. naja hauptsache ich habe meinen teil geschafft.
> 
> ich denke bald kannste wieder normal biken



Ich schöpfe wieder Hoffnung!


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hadd ich awwer schoo midgedeilt - muß nur erscht des Gewächshaus für leer sein....Also Pflanze raus und ein Tach Arweit( sacht mei Fraa) für Werkzeuge und Fahrräder auszuräume, dann 10 nmin für die bierzeltgarnitur..................
> 
> Grillen Salate Frisch gebackenes Brot und gude Waan................



     

Für`s Ausräumen bekommst Du bestimmt ein paar helfende Hände!


----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ist brav...auf dem bike hast du die hosen an, daheim halt dei frau *lol*


Wir leben eine Demokratie---
Ich laß Sie unten beim Rachnaninov sem 3 te Klavierkonzert und plausch hier rum .....
Alles easy-........
wenn sie die Hose anhätt dät ich Ghost fahre wie mein Schwacher , ich mein Schwager......


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Dezember 2006)

so ich mach mich. euch noch viel spaß hier, schau gegen 2-3 noch mal rein.

tschööö


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich mach mich. euch noch viel spaß hier, schau gegen 2-3 noch mal rein.
> 
> tschööö



Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiterhin viel Erfolg!



und spaß bei Muddern im Rock


----------



## arkonis (22. Dezember 2006)

so ich sag nur mal kurz Hallo


----------



## fUEL (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiterhin viel Erfolg!



Had de lugga nur noch Hengste Lianen und die Jacht im kopp oder derf der kaa Rad fahre?


----------



## fUEL (22. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> so ich sag nur mal kurz Hallo



Auch Hallo


----------



## fUEL (22. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Auch Hallo



ich sach auch guten meue und Gute nacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arkonis (22. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ich sach auch guten meue und Gute nacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ganz kurz: gunac


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> so ich sag nur mal kurz Hallo


Hallo!


fUEL schrieb:


> Auch Hallo


Hallo!


fUEL schrieb:


> ich sach auch guten meue und Gute nacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gute Nacht!


arkonis schrieb:


> ganz kurz: gunac


Gute Nacht!


----------



## arkonis (22. Dezember 2006)

HA noch da


----------



## arkonis (22. Dezember 2006)

<--- gunac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Uuuuaaaahhh, gute Nacht! 

Irgendwie animieren die Chasing Shadows von Deep Purple nicht so wirklich zum Schlafengehen... Sollte ich vielleicht doch noch auf Lalena warten?! 

Viiieeel besssseeeeerrrr chchrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..........................


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Dezember 2006)

so ne stunde mache ich noch, da ja alle im bett sind sag ich nun auch schon mal gute nacht.


----------



## fUEL (22. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ne stunde mache ich noch, da ja alle im bett sind sag ich nun auch schon mal gute nacht.



Dir auch gud nacht


----------



## caroka (22. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,

schee, so viel gelese. Des wärd en gude Dach.  Wünsch Euch allen gutes Gelingen bei dem was Ihr Euch vornemme dud und vorallem Spass debei.
So jez iss Endspurt angesacht.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> schee, so viel gelese. Des wärd en gude Dach.  Wünsch Euch allen gutes Gelingen bei dem was Ihr Euch vornemme dud und vorallem Spass debei.
> So jez iss Endspurt angesacht.



Moin Moin,

Einkaufen, Radeln, Baum kaufen 
Und Du, Caro ? Freuste Dich auf die Ferien ? Ausschlafen


----------



## bodo_nimda (22. Dezember 2006)

morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Moje!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

@ Luca

Sach brav " Guten Morgen "


----------



## caroka (22. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Einkaufen, Radeln, Baum kaufen
> Und Du, Caro ? Freuste Dich auf die Ferien ? Ausschlafen


In dieser Reihenfolge........ Ausschlafen klar 


bodo_nimda schrieb:


> morsche


Moin bn


Arachne schrieb:


> Moje!


Moin Gerd


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Luca
> 
> Sach brav " Guten Morgen "



einen wunderschönen guten Morgen wünsch ich allen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen guten Morgen wünsch ich allen



Wir Dir auch! 
Wie siehts aus mit der Tour, haste Dich getraut, zu fragen?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Ich geh auch einkaufen, zum Pferdeaustsatter. Die Sattelstütze zum hoch und runnermache darf ich aber net mitnemme. En Tacho werd ich mir aber hole, endlich a Kette die funktioniert (hat jemand interesse an X9SL Kette von KMC, ich hät da noch eine günstigst abzugebe) und a paar annern Pedale. Ihr wißt schon die Schlüsselstelle vom Alde will noch genomme wern, aber net mit Clickies.

Jetzt noch des Schlimmste, fer die Squaw muß ich auch noch ebbes kaufe


----------



## fUEL (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich geh auch einkaufen, zum Pferdeaustsatter. Die Sattelstütze zum hoch und runnermache darf ich aber net mitnemme. En Tacho werd ich mir aber hole, endlich a Kette die funktioniert (hat jemand interesse an X9SL Kette von KMC, ich hät da noch eine günstigst abzugebe) und a paar annern Pedale. Ihr wißt schon die Schlüsselstelle vom Alde will noch genomme wern, aber net mit Clickies.
> 
> Jetzt noch des Schlimmste, fer die Squaw muß ich auch noch ebbes kaufe



Komm zu mir in Lade da wirst Du geholfe (wg. de Squaw)
unn meue @all


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wir Dir auch!
> Wie siehts aus mit der Tour, haste Dich getraut, zu fragen?



Ne hab ich noch nicht, seit gestern läuft auch wieder was in meinem Gesicht rum. Ich hasse die Jahreszeit. Am besten wär ich lass mich Ende November Krankschreiben und bleib das auch bis zum Urlaub im März. Ich hab dem Eindruck das es dem Basti genauso geht. Irgendwann werd ich wohl die NasenOP niht mehr verschieben können. 



Da kommt ja die Squaw.

Prinzipiel hat die Squaw aber eben gesegt das ich am Montag wohl, wenn ich bis dahin ganz lieb bin, wegdürfte muß aber spätestens 17:30 wieder Zuhause sein, die Entejagd war erfolgreich. Jetzt kommts nur noch auf die Nase an!


So ne richtige Jagd im Taunus wär aber wieder mal was


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Komm zu mir in Lade da wirst Du geholfe (wg. de Squaw)
> unn meue @all



Ich hatte ja schon vor nach Bad Homburg zu fahren. Hab da was bestimmtes im Auge. Wenn ich aber zu Dir komm fällt wahrscheinlich der Boardingurlaub wg Geldmangel und nicht wg. Schneemangel aus. Mit Deiner Kundschaft kann und will ich auch gar nicht Konkurieren. 

Na gut, ich würd vielleicht schon gern können, aber ich kanns mir nicht leisten


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne hab ich noch nicht, seit gestern läuft auch wieder was in meinem Gesicht rum. Ich hasse die Jahreszeit. Am besten wär ich lass mich Ende November Krankschreiben und bleib das auch bis zum Urlaub im März. Ich hab dem Eindruck das es dem Basti genauso geht. Irgendwann werd ich wohl die NasenOP niht mehr verschieben können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mit einer Heilpraktierin sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht  

Dann laß uns jagen!    GERD ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich hab mit einer Heilpraktierin sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht
> 
> Dann laß uns jagen!    GERD ?!



Au ja, da hab` ich auch meinen Spaß dran!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Au ja, da hab` ich auch meinen Spaß dran!!!



Ich geh schon mal in den Wald 
Bis später


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich geh schon mal in den Wald
> Bis später



Fallen aufstellen?


----------



## fUEL (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja schon vor nach Bad Homburg zu fahren. Hab da was bestimmtes im Auge. Wenn ich aber zu Dir komm fällt wahrscheinlich der Boardingurlaub wg Geldmangel und nicht wg. Schneemangel aus. Mit Deiner Kundschaft kann und will ich auch gar nicht Konkurieren.
> 
> Na gut, ich würd vielleicht schon gern können, aber ich kanns mir nicht leisten



Nein,  de Lucca is en Chauvi - ( das is ja halb nackt, mit Strick zum Auspacke)

Du weißt schon, was ich meine


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Danke, ich habs gekriegt!




Aber teuer wars, hab gar nicht gewust was sowas kostet.


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Danke, ich habs gekriegt!



Vorführn! Vorführn! Vorführn!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Da mußt de mal mitkommen, aber so wie Du von deinem kleinen (Grosser!!!!) Mann sprichst lassen wir das. Ich will nicht über 40 nochmal komplexe kriegen.


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da mußt de mal mitkommen, aber so wie Du von deinem kleinen (Grosser!!!!) Mann sprichst lassen wir das. Ich will nicht über 40 nochmal komplexe kriegen.



 super gut abgeblockt!


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Dezember 2006)

gude tach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

wünsch ich auch


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude tach



Hat Dich großer Krieger eingeschüchtert, traust Du Dich nicht mehr "Moin" zu sagen?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

HKN will eingebürgert werden.


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> HKN will eingebürgert werden.



Ja, er hat aber keine Squaw und braucht deshalb auch noch nicht ängstlich zu sein!


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Dezember 2006)

rischtisch @ gerd


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> HKN will eingebürgert werden.



wieso will? BIN!!! *malfestleg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Moin Leuts


----------



## caroka (22. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Leuts



Bist spät


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Sorry das ich arbeiten war 
Aber hin und wieder hat das spät kommen auch vorteile...und früh gehen auch  also geh ich ma mein Radl putzen, fetten und dann wieder zusammenschrauben


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sorry das ich arbeiten war
> Aber hin und wieder hat das spät kommen auch vorteile...und früh gehen auch  also geh ich ma mein Radl putzen, fetten und dann wieder zusammenschrauben



kammer des nur butze, odder aach fahn?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wieso will? BIN!!! *malfestleg*




An mangeldem Selbstvertrauen leidest Du ja nicht!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Erstmal mußt Du die grossen Herausforderugn bestehen. 

Es gibt da so einen Stein am Altkönig, nicht einfach zu fahren, er erzeugt beim Betrachten eigenartige Gefühle in der Magengegend ich würde fast Angst dazu sagen, wenn Du daaaaa drüberfährst wirst Du auf jedenfall nicht eingebürgert oder augenblicklich wieder ausgebürgert!


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wieso will? BIN!!! *malfestleg*



Kennst Du eigentlich unsere Hubbel-Aufnahmeprüfung?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

@Arachne: fährt er da drüber?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kennst Du eigentlich unsere Hubbel-Aufnahmeprüfung?



 wie immer, aber diesmal war ich schneller!


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: fährt er da drüber?



     

weiß ich nicht, ich finde nur unsere beiden Antworten klasse!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie immer, aber diesmal war ich schneller!



 aber nur um Sekunden!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> weiß ich nicht, ich finde nur unsere beiden Antworten klasse!!!





das sind die morphischen Felder, die scheinen zwischen uns sehr eng geknüpft zu sein!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Kennt Ihr die Rhababera?

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=NjV8MjA=&tl=&cat=


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr die Rhababera?
> 
> http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=NjV8MjA=&tl=&cat=



Den Text kannte ich schon. Aber bisher noch nicht in einem Clip verarbeitet!


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Erstmal mußt Du die grossen Herausforderugn bestehen.
> 
> Es gibt da so einen Stein am Altkönig, nicht einfach zu fahren, er erzeugt beim Betrachten eigenartige Gefühle in der Magengegend ich würde fast Angst dazu sagen, wenn Du daaaaa drüberfährst wirst Du auf jedenfall nicht eingebürgert oder augenblicklich wieder ausgebürgert!



hmm, keine ahnung...wenn es das ding ist von dem bild. respekt. keine ahnung ob oder ob nicht. muss das sehen und vielleicht auch anderes wetter (zum üben )


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> weiß ich nicht, ich finde nur unsere beiden Antworten klasse!!!



wie sagt man so schön? 2 dumme 1 gedanke


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, keine ahnung...wenn es das ding ist von dem bild. respekt. keine ahnung ob oder ob nicht. muss das sehen und vielleicht auch anderes wetter (zum üben )



Ich bin mit meinem Nicht-Federweg-Rad drübergefahren (und war wochenlang ausgebürgert)!   Da wirst Du mit Deinem ja wohl mal locker drüber rollen!!!


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie sagt man so schön? 2 dumme 1 gedanke



 paßt in letzter Zeit zu oft...


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Nicht-Federweg-Rad drübergefahren (und war wochenlang ausgebürgert)!   Da wirst Du mit Deinem ja wohl mal locker drüber rollen!!!



bin ja nicht so ein skiller und kann mit meinem  bike auf der stelle stehen...vielleicht geschehen ja noch zeichen und wunder und ich fahr mal mit euch auf den alden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. Dezember 2006)

so bin wieder weg...bis später...muss ja heute noch blut spenden


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bin ja nicht so ein skiller und kann mit meinem  bike auf der stelle stehen...vielleicht geschehen ja noch zeichen und wunder und ich fahr mal mit euch auf den alden



Das wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bin ja nicht so ein skiller und kann mit meinem  bike auf der stelle stehen...vielleicht geschehen ja noch zeichen und wunder und ich fahr mal mit euch auf den alden



 ich glaube fest daran! Nur so kann es was werden.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...skiller...


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Dezember 2006)

mist doch noch da ;-)

dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. neues jahr neues glück.

das ist auch fett

http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MzA0NTN8MjIw

mut hat er


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Is nicht ganz so schlimm wie der Stein am Alden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Ich hab das gefunden:

"Der Name Skiller ist aus einem Wortspiel mit dem englischen Begriff "skills" (Können) entstanden."


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mist doch noch da ;-)
> 
> dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. neues jahr neues glück.
> 
> ...



Kannte ich auch schon. Pippifax gegen den Alden!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Hier wird nicht fremdgegangen, englisch Pah!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Gerd: momentan ist das Bike nicht fahrbereit - da zerlegt und in der Werkstatt verteilt. Aber mein Fully wäre fahrbereit, muss nur den Tacho wieder dran schrauben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Wo sin se denn alle


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

ich bin hier, aber nur für den einen kaffee, hab nen besch***enen tach hinter mir, ich glaub ich betrink mich heut.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Alkohol ist keine Lösung


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

ich weiß, aber zum biken hab ich heut auch keinerlei böcke mehr, obwohls gut tun würde den kopf frei zu bekommen.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Feuerwasser ist gut für freien Kopf, Problem aber nicht weg!


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

das problem wird sich von selbst lösen, dauert nur ein paar tage. also kein feuerwasser und kein biken, weil immer noch keine lust, dafür morgen früh mal wieder. 

huga chaka.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Grosser Krieger will Abend machen zum Bike Video guggen. Maggo Leinwand und Beamer? Raum aber klein, nur 4m bis Leinwand! 

Was ist eigentlich aus Katze Kino Bikefilm geworden. Hat Maggo Kino organisiert?


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Grosser Krieger will Abend machen zum Bike Video guggen. Maggo Leinwand und Beamer? Raum aber klein, nur 4m bis Leinwand!
> ...?



 Wann denn?  Kommt auch Beute?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Freeridevideoabend bei lecker Abendessen beim Uwe (?) klingt gut, wann gehts los?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Hat zufällig jemand nen 17er Konusschlüssel den er mir mal grad leihen könnte? Bekomme meine Naben ohne nicht auf


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Habe ebbe n Derfschei bekomme!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Derfschein für was?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe ebbe n Derfschei bekomme!!!



Grosser Krieger auch haben will. Grosser Krieger 21:00 nochmal Biken Lampe ausprobieren, neue Pedale auch ausprobieren. So richtig im Freien, schon lange her bei grosser Krieger

Was ist Konusschlüssel?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Freeridevideoabend bei lecker Abendessen beim Uwe (?) klingt gut, wann gehts los?



Schau mer mal, erstmal muß Maggo antworten, vielleicht doch Feuerwasser gluck,gluck,gluck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

n Konusschlüssel is im Prinziep nix anderes als n Maulschlüssel, nur halt dünner damit man an die schei* Shimano Spezialmutter dran kommt (haben extra nen Rand gelassen damit n normaler Schlüssel net passt)
Aber daraus schließe ich das du keinen hast


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Hey Uwe, beim Ausprobieren kannste doch gleich mal die Leuchtdauer mit normalen Batterien (oder haste schon was anders?) testen und mal nach Lenzhahn rüber fahrn  dann kann ich se mir mal anschaun und dir zeigen für was son Konusschlüssel am Bike gebraucht wird.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

sowas könnt ich schon haben, hab nur nicht gewust das der dünne Gabelschlüssel Konusschlüssel heist. Wo ist da der Konus?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hey Uwe, beim Ausprobieren kannste doch gleich mal die Leuchtdauer mit normalen Batterien (oder haste schon was anders?) testen und mal nach Lenzhahn rüber fahrn  dann kann ich se mir mal anschaun und dir zeigen für was son Konusschlüssel am Bike gebraucht wird.


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> n Konusschlüssel is im Prinziep nix anderes als n Maulschlüssel, nur halt dünner damit man an die schei* Shimano Spezialmutter dran kommt (haben extra nen Rand gelassen damit n normaler Schlüssel net passt)
> Aber daraus schließe ich das du keinen hast



ich hab sowas!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

naja, der Konus is ziemlich nah an den Kugeln, und die sind in der Nabe damit sich selbige drehen kann 
Gut, wenn du ja einen hast und eh ne Testfahrt nach Lenzhahn machst kannsten ja grad vorbeibringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schön Gerd, dann brings vorbei  damit ich morgen vormittag weiterschrauben kann damit ich das Bike auch irgendwann mal wieder zusammenbauen kann.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Hat zufällig jemand nen Disk LRS + Diskbrake abzugeben? Am liebsten wär mir ne Juicy seven und en xt + xm321 oder sowas lrs  Such da noch was angemessenes fürs Winter+ Stadtbike


----------



## Marsmann (22. Dezember 2006)

moinn leutes


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schau mer mal, erstmal muß Maggo antworten, vielleicht doch Feuerwasser gluck,gluck,gluck



Kleiner Hund hat auch Leinwand und kann auch Beamer besorgen!


----------



## fUEL (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Den hätt ich heut auch gern so manch durchgeknalltem Herrn, der für die Frau nen Lambswoolpulli kaufen wollt und für die Freundin en Kaschmir gezeischt.

Der der das abgelasse hat, wollt dann noch wisse, was ich denn so meiner Frau zu Weihnachten schenke würd.

Da hab ich mal schee so gedan als hätt ichs ned gehört und nachdem der Drecksack bezahlt hatte und am gehen war hab ich em gesacht: Vielen Dank und als Antwort auf seine Frage hab ich Ihm das Bild von maaner Fraa irm Weihnachtsgeschenk gezeischt, was mer de Autohändler grad zugemailt hatte.

So ne verzerrte Fresse hab ich noch nie gesehen awwer die Lektion hatte der verdient auch wenn er  niemehr auftaucht - für Geld tun mir ja schließlich net alles.
Die Frau von dem is so net und sieht saugut aus, die hätt was besseres verdient als den Lumpesammler.


Vielleicht sollt ich der emal en Tipp gebbe


----------



## Marsmann (22. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Den hätt ich heut auch gern so manch durchgeknalltem Herrn, der für die Frau nen Lambswoolpulli kaufen wollt und für die Freundin en Kaschmir gezeischt.
> 
> Der der das abgelasse hat, wollt dann noch wisse, was ich denn so meiner Frau zu Weihnachten schenke würd.
> 
> ...




wasn lambswool und kaschmir also kaschmir kommt mir zwar bekannt vor sagt mir aber nix und das andere nie was von gehört...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Den hätt ich heut auch gern so manch durchgeknalltem Herrn, der für die Frau nen Lambswoolpulli kaufen wollt und für die Freundin en Kaschmir gezeischt.
> 
> Der der das abgelasse hat, wollt dann noch wisse, was ich denn so meiner Frau zu Weihnachten schenke würd.
> 
> ...



 , das mit dem Tipp läst Du natürlich sein.


----------



## fUEL (22. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wan lambswool und kaschmir also kaschmir kommt mir zwar bekannt vor sagt mir aber nix und das andere nie was von gehört...



Du musst wirklich ausserirdisch sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

moin Marsmann


----------



## fUEL (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> , das mit dem Tipp läst Du natürlich sein.



Fällt mir abber schwer mich mit so einem zu solidarisieren. ich hab jetzt immer e schlecht Gewisse, wenn ich die Frau im Lade bedien.( Stell Dir vor, die sieht aus ...... beinahe wie )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (22. Dezember 2006)

wasn das für ein zeug kann mich mal wer aufklären(also die wolle/kunstfaser/was auch immer)


----------



## fUEL (22. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wasn das für ein zeug kann mich mal wer aufklären(also die wolle/kunstfaser/was auch immer)



Guggst Du bei Wikipedia - ich geh jetzt hier raus, sonst krisch ich den Ladekollaps. - muss ja meue widder hier her.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Sau teurer kram. Mehr gibts zum selber finden und nachlesen unter www.google.de


----------



## Marsmann (22. Dezember 2006)

ok is ja auch egal is teuer is abgehakt...


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Den hätt ich heut auch gern so manch durchgeknalltem Herrn, der für die Frau nen Lambswoolpulli kaufen wollt und für die Freundin en Kaschmir gezeischt.
> 
> Der der das abgelasse hat, wollt dann noch wisse, was ich denn so meiner Frau zu Weihnachten schenke würd.
> 
> ...



Hier, ich, ich, ich bin `nen guter Tipp!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier, ich, ich, ich bin `nen guter Tipp!!!



gerd haste notstand *lachweg* wer sich anbietet ist doch eh uniteressant


----------



## arkonis (22. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wasn das für ein zeug kann mich mal wer aufklären(also die wolle/kunstfaser/was auch immer)



Kaschmir, das ist was zu Rauchen  frag den Luca der weiß Bescheid  frohe Weihnachten... achso erst morgen egal <-- scheiss Zeugs oooo geh jetzt wieder


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Alkohol ist keine Lösung


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich weiß, aber zum biken hab ich heut auch keinerlei böcke mehr, obwohls gut tun würde den kopf frei zu bekommen.



Laß es, drink Einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Markus: erst übermorgen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wann denn?  Kommt auch Beute?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Freeridevideoabend bei lecker Abendessen beim Uwe (?) klingt gut, wann gehts los?



???!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe ebbe n Derfschei bekomme!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hab sowas!



Du hast einen WK


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Frau von dem is so net und sieht saugut aus, die hätt was besseres verdient als den Lumpesammler.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht sollt ich der emal en Tipp gebbe



...........??.....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> , das mit dem Tipp läst Du natürlich sein.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du musst wirklich ausserirdisch sein


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier, ich, ich, ich bin `nen guter Tipp!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gerd haste notstand *lachweg* wer sich anbietet ist doch eh uniteressant



Musse ja nich wisse


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

hier peder, had der schonmal aaner erzählt, dass mer mehr als a zeil in de beitrag klobbe kann??


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

> Grosser Krieger will Abend machen zum Bike Video guggen. Maggo Leinwand und Beamer? Raum aber klein, nur 4m bis Leinwand!
> 
> Was ist eigentlich aus Katze Kino Bikefilm geworden. Hat Maggo Kino organisiert?



beamer unn leinwand iss kaa problem, abstand zur lw aach net. kino hädd isch in peddo. läuft net weg.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Aufwachen, Schnarchhähne


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

achso, bock hätt ich natürlich aach. un mei beamer sinn besser als gerd seine.
wir sinn schließlich maggtführer.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier peder, had der schonmal aaner erzählt, dass mer mehr als a zeil in de beitrag klobbe kann??



Neeeeeeeeeeeee................ 

Ich bin doch technisch unbegabt, oder


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

> Schau mer mal, erstmal muß Maggo antworten, vielleicht doch Feuerwasser gluck,gluck,gluck



jawoll, geholfe hats nix, iss aber aach kaa wunner bei dere mussig. isch glaab ich drick gleich mal die slipknot uff bläi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

> Ich bin doch technisch unbegabt, oder



macht nix, ich habb dich trotzdem gern.


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

unn uff de next feier erklär ischs dir.

habt ihr schonmal gemerkt, dass mer hesse e fortschrittlich volk sinn? des wort wo die dabbische hochdeutschbabbler "nächste" zu saache, schreibe mer direkt uff englisch.


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

@frank:

uff dere flasch hier steht druff:

saint estephe 2004 

appelation saint estephe controle
mis en bouteille a la propriete
bordeux

taucht des zeusch was? de kopp iss noch net frei!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @frank:
> 
> uff dere flasch hier steht druff:
> 
> ...



Dös Mädel is noch viel zu jung, muuste liesche lasse bis ich komm


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

schmeggt abber ganz ok, erfüllt nur seinen zweck ned.

gerd, geh mal hier gugge, ich habb en problem mid maam aane rechner.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> unn uff de next feier erklär ischs dir.
> 
> habt ihr schonmal gemerkt, dass mer hesse e fortschrittlich volk sinn? des wort wo die dabbische hochdeutschbabbler "nächste" zu saache, schreibe mer direkt uff englisch.



Maggo, der Termin steht : so in ca. 5Wochen in BO-Sidi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Ich empfehl derr Schnaps, geht schneller als n gude Rode. Dann aber uffbassen das es net zuviel wird. Oder Glühwein, der geht aach gut inne Kopp wesche de Zucker do drin.


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

dann kibb isch hier in des zeusch jetzt zugger un dus in die mikrowell.


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Maggo, der Termin steht : so in ca. 5Wochen in BO-Sidi



BO-Sidi?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Was geht denn die Woch zwische Weihnachte und Knallerei? Wolle mer do a Tour fahrn? Da dürfte ja die meißt Leit Urlaub habbe  Fühl mich fast so als ob ich mal wieder ne kleine Rund drehn könnt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo, des kannste net due


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

wieso??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

achso, habb isch schon erwähnt, dass isch urlaub habb ab heut drei woche, ich bin frroh das isch den scheissladen ned sehn muss.


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

e fraa tät gut tun. 

caro wo machstn rum, mer (ich) vermisse dich.

@arachne: ruhisch brauner, iss nur bladonisch gemaant.


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

wasn los? de letzte post vor zwaa minude?!?!?

isch dreh noch dorch, da hadd mer maaa zeid zum plausche unn dann isses hier ruhig wie uff de zeil am sonntach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

guuude carsten.

warst de am maa??


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wasn los? de letzte post vor zwaa minude?!?!?
> 
> isch dreh noch dorch, da hadd mer maaa zeid zum plausche unn dann isses hier ruhig wie uff de zeil am sonntach.


.... isch her schon die Nachdeule un en Wind zwische de Ritze beife...

N'abend beimsaame .... äähh *beisamme *


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wasn los? de letzte post vor zwaa minude?!?!?
> 
> isch dreh noch dorch, da hadd mer maaa zeid zum plausche unn dann isses hier ruhig wie uff de zeil am sonntach.



wart noch e moment isch laß die Caro auch gleichema an de kombjuder!  Die is glei feddisch mit butze, wasche, spüle un bücheln.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> BO-Sidi?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



  Bommersheim-City..........Tschuldigung


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

@arachne: des bescheuerte lebdob vom a*****geber sagt mir beim versuch des w-lan zu aktiviere ich sollts übber de hardware switch anschalte?!?! was meine dien dademit?


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Na war isch leider ned 

Bin zärka erst um 16:30 aus'm Büro gekomme, dann noche mol uf die Bost und noch was aikaafe... en Sohneman vom Freund holle ... dord Entscheidung Pizza zu holle .... esse (isch kannds wärglisch bald nemmer seije) . .. un grod hamgekomme .... un nu am BeZeh


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

da fälld mer en witz ein ( des zeusch muss doch wirke, wenn ich euch anfang witze zu erzähle )

was iss en türke auf der konstablerwache mit handy am ohr??????


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

> isch kannds wärglisch bald nemmer seije



geth mer aach so.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wasn los? de letzte post vor zwaa minude?!?!?
> 
> isch dreh noch dorch, da hadd mer maaa zeid zum plausche unn dann isses hier ruhig wie uff de zeil am sonntach.



Wat is denn mitte Tour am Montag?


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

um wifill (<-------) uhr gehtsn los???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wart noch e moment isch laß die Caro auch gleichema an de kombjuder!  Die is glei feddisch mit butze, wasche, spüle un bücheln.


Seid's Ihr nur zu zwod ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Da bin ich natürlich nicht da 

Maggo, kei Aanung was de do mescht


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

maanst de des middm lebdop?? ich glaab die flachköbb von de edv habbe alles dichtgemacht.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Seid's Ihr nur zu zwod ?



Neeeeeeeee, der Grosse Krieger Umpah-Pah will auch kleine
Häschen und Hunde jagen


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

abber de umpah-pah schwingt an de liane uffgehängt dorchs schlaaftsimmer unn kommt ned an die tastatur ran, desdewesche isses aach so still umm en.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> um wifill (<-------) uhr gehtsn los???


Isch hoffe frühestens so ab 13:30 , weil uf *die* Gans will isch dann doch ned verzischde ...
Was is'n so angedachd, wenn ische mol frache derf ? (Stregge, Länge, Dauer )


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

isch habb kaa ahnung., allerdings glaab ich des werd mer zu spät, ich dreh wahrscheinlich moins e rund, damit isch mittachs bei muddern bin. weihnachtsorganisatinsch**ß kotzt mich auch an.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Isch würd gärn morsche nachmiddach ä Rund um de Fluchhafe dre'e; so ab värzeh Uhr (14), falls aaner von Eusch Bogg häd wär schee ...


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

abb FÄÄRZEEHH (<------- wir hessen sind ein geiles volk) muss ich prüüfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

MONTAGSTOUR   

Zwischen 10.00 und 16.30 bin flexibile

Wer schlägt was vor


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Isch hoffe frühestens so ab 13:30 , weil uf *die* Gans will isch dann doch ned verzischde ...
> Was is'n so angedachd, wenn ische mol frache derf ? (Stregge, Länge, Dauer )



Ist das Tier groß, kannich mich da vie......................................


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

@carsten: avatartauschzeit. du krisst hunnerd punggde.


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MONTAGSTOUR
> 
> Zwischen 10.00 und 16.30 bin flexibile
> 
> Wer schlägt was vor



eher zehn ich prüf das mal und meld mich nochmal.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> isch habb kaa ahnung., allerdings glaab ich des werd mer zu spät, ich dreh wahrscheinlich moins e rund, damit isch mittachs bei muddern bin. weihnachtsorganisatinsch**ß kotzt mich auch an.


Falls die Määrheid übber die Middachszaid fahre will, wörd isch mid dir moins fahre; so ab 8 - 8:30 Uhr'n ? (kaan Schäärz)   =====> hessisch nun for runnewais ?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

@Arachne

Gerd, nimma die Quanten vom Tisch und beteilige Disch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne
> 
> Gerd, nimma die Quanten vom Tisch und beteilige Disch


Machd Ihr da grod widder ä Gelaaache ?
Na denn Prost von hier aus .


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten: avatartauschzeit. du krisst hunnerd punggde.


Würdde mol Zaid. Un da die ledzde Woche de Bär bei mir gestebbd hod, had isch mir gedengd, des basd grod.


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne
> 
> Gerd, nimma die Quanten vom Tisch und beteilige Disch



ge - ht -- gra ---dd    - - - nettt


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

> Falls die Määrheid übber die Middachszaid fahre will, wörd isch mid dir moins fahre; so ab 8 - 8:30 Uhr'n ? (kaan Schäärz) =====> hessisch nun for runnewais ?



ok, ich habb pegel deshalb verzeih die frage:

an welchem tag??


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist das Tier groß, kannich mich da vie......................................


zärka 4 kg. abber ... *VERGÄSSES *. Isch muß schon die zwa Schenkel, die isch früher allaans gefudderd hab, mit manem Sohn deile


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Würdde mol Zaid. Un da die ledzde Woche de Bär bei mir gestebbd hod, had isch mir gedengd, des basd grod.



   Gude Baluuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

achso: acht bis achtdreissisch iss kaa broblem.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok, ich habb pegel deshalb verzeih die frage:
> 
> an welchem tag??


Häd isch ach gärn ; isch meinde:
Morsche = Samstach => zärga Fäähhhrzeeehhh Uhr
Mondach = Montag   => ab 8 - 8:30 .
Was dringsd'n das des so gud wärgd ?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ge - ht -- gra ---dd    - - - nettt


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gude Baluuuuuuuuuuuuu


Debe debe dub di du ...... isch wär gärn so schell wie du .... uuu  uuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok, ich habb pegel deshalb verzeih die frage:
> 
> an welchem tag??



Egal, fahr mal los


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Häd isch ach gärn ; isch meinde:
> Morsche = Samstach => zärga Fäähhhrzeeehhh Uhr
> Mondach = Montag   => ab 8 - 8:30 .
> Was dringsd'n das des so gud wärgd ?




alles dorschenanner, hoit moin sekt uff de a***** dann bier bei meiner lieblingskolleschin, die heut ihrn letzte hadd ( de grund warum mers ned gud iss) dann wein beim onkel fon de fraa unn jetzt widder wein....


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

> Egal, fahr mal los



unn mer treffe unns dann irschendwann......


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ge - ht -- gra ---dd    - - - nettt


Was stöhnd dann der Kärl so ? ..... CARO ????


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> zärka 4 kg. abber ... *VERGÄSSES *. Isch muß schon die zwa Schenkel, die isch früher allaans gefudderd hab, mit manem Sohn deile



Mein Mitgefühl  Bei 4,5kg wäre ich...................


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

> Bei 4,5kg wäre ich..................



dobbeld sofiel als wie jetz.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

@Gerd, damid ärs ach von hinne lese kaa:
Schee Gruß von meiner Holden, de Kääskuche un die Guakomole war sehr gud.
Dein Tubberdipsche bring isch baizaide; isch ruf disch morsche mol oh.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Wo is'n de Uwe ??? Ach bei Eusch; oder dehaam ? Uwe ... Uwe ... Uwe ... Uwe ... oweh oweh was is nu los


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Was'n nu los hier ??? Seid's all in de keramische Abdeilung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

... oder seid's schon von de Dasdadur gefalle odder unnerm Disch vor lauder Rode ???


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... oder seid's schon von de Dasdadur gefalle odder unnerm Disch vor lauder Rode ???



so in de art, ich geh jetzt jedenfalls ins bett. mer liest sich morsche, hoffentlich iss dan en bessere tach.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> so in de art, ich geh jetzt jedenfalls ins bett. mer liest sich morsche, hoffentlich iss dan en bessere tach.


Falls des schon midbekomme hosd; heud is Freidach = > is doch en schöne Dach. 
Gude Nachd; bis morsche irschendwann.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

joa, nacht Maggo.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

N'abend Berschwäll,
liest Du noch oder plauschsd Du schon ?


----------



## caroka (22. Dezember 2006)

So bin da muss jetzt erst mal lesen. Bis gleich........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

N'abend Carosche, 
liest Du ........... ?

Edit: Da warsde ja en Dick schneller als isch .


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

mal eben lesen?! Caro, du kennst se doch


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Wie lang brachd dann die Caro noch zum Lese ? Muß die sisch noch middem Wödderbuch (Hessisch - Deutsch) alles übersetze ?


----------



## Bergwelle (22. Dezember 2006)

*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:*

Allen Plauschern wünsche ich schon mal schöne Weihnachten und ein gutes neues Jahr. 

Wer noch keinen Plan zum Aufstellen des Weihnachtsbaumes hat, dem wird hier geholfen (PDF-FILE): 

http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Personal/L.Wood/received/engineer-christmas-plans/


*.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:*


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Die arm Caro, isse wohl eigeschlafe am BeZeh .... hoffendlisch had se sich ned weh gedan, als de Kopp uff'm Tisch gelandet is ...


----------



## caroka (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wart noch e moment isch laß die Caro auch gleichema an de kombjuder!  Die is glei feddisch mit butze, wasche, spüle un bücheln.


Ich habbs gewusst, der iss aach nur en Macho.



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Was stöhnd dann der Kärl so ? ..... CARO ????


Neenee Carsten, des waa ned seine des waa meine Keule. 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mal eben lesen?! Caro, du kennst se doch


Stimmt.....aber ich mag se aach. 



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wie lang brachd dann die Caro noch zum Lese ? Muß die sisch noch middem Wödderbuch (Hessisch - Deutsch) alles übersetze ?


Es war halt en aastrengende Dach.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2006)

Ja, auch dir schöne und Erholsame Feiertage Bergwelle.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> *.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:.:*
> 
> Allen Plauschern ....



Dange, Dir aach. (Den Blan muß isch mol meiner Fraa zeische ...)


----------



## caroka (22. Dezember 2006)

@Bergwelle

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Neenee Carsten, des waa ned seine des waa meine Keule.


... und wie war seine ?  (sein gestöhne hab isch ja vernomme/gelese) (subber vorlach...Dange)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... und wie war seine ?  (sein gestöhne hab isch ja vernomme/gelese)



So weit iss der ned gekomme.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So weit iss der ned gekomme.



 (armer Hund, so korz )


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Es war halt en aastrengende Dach.



Da bin isch ned draa schuld!! Mit mir wär de tach angenehm, schee, erholsam, lusdisch, romandisch, idyllisch, usw., hald mid mir gewese!!!


----------



## caroka (22. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> (armer Hund, so korz )


Der kommt so schnell nemmer.......


----------



## caroka (22. Dezember 2006)

Naja auch ich kann mich mal täuschen.


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So weit iss der ned gekomme.


bruuutales Weib!!!


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> (armer Hund, so korz )


Nenene, soweit bin ich gar net gekomme...


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Der kommt so schnell nemmer.......


hol doch bitte noch mei Änderung im Zidad nach; dann machst erst Sinn.


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Der kommt so schnell nemmer.......



Steder Troppe höhld de staa!

aach a blind huhn pickt ma a korn


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Nenene, soweit bin ich gar net gekomme...


eeeeebe, zu korz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> hol doch bitte noch mei Änderung im Zidad nach; dann machst erst Sinn.



Schwätz ned, nimm noch e Schluck!


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> eeeeebe, zu korz.



kann des sei, de hast grad spassss


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schwätz ned, nimm noch e Schluck!


wenn isch nur was hädd  (Oder steht bei Dir noch ä Flasch offe rum ?)


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Der kommt so schnell nemmer.......





caroka schrieb:


> Naja auch ich kann mich mal täuschen.



Wo de Recht hast, haste Recht! aassuche derfst Dir des ned!


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> kann des sei, de hast grad spassss


----------



## caroka (22. Dezember 2006)

Habbd ihr gesehn ich habb heud 2 Wpp geholt. Ich habb geesche mei klaa fussball gespielt. Die Trainer unn Eltern geesche die Kinner. Des waa e Gaudi. 7:7 hads am schluss gestanne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> wenn isch nur was hädd  (Oder steht bei Dir noch ä Flasch offe rum ?)



Chianti, Vega Norte, Emperador, odder Borrolo?


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Habbd ihr gesehn ich habb heud 2 Wpp geholt. Ich habb geesche mei klaa fussball gespielt. Die Trainer unn Eltern geesche die Kinner. Des waa e Gaudi. 7:7 hads am schluss gestanne.


Gradulazion; hadde mer ach lezde Sommer nach aner Fußball-AG. War en schöne Spass mit Grille danach un so.... hach des war ach scheee.


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Habbd ihr gesehn ich habb heud 2 Wpp geholt. Ich habb geesche mei klaa fussball gespielt. Die Trainer unn Eltern geesche die Kinner. Des waa e Gaudi. 7:7 hads am schluss gestanne.



   

Habder die Klaane ordentlich niedergetrede?!


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Chianti, Vega Norte, Emperador, odder Borrolo?


Dann mach mal übberall de Gogge rin, damit da nix verdunsde dud. Bis morsche ... (isch bring ach Dei Tupperdippe mid)


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Dann mach mal übberall de Gogge rin, damit da nix verdunsde dud. Bis morsche ... (isch bring ach Dei Tupperdippe mid)



guck kaum bin isch da, schon schlaafe se all ei...


----------



## caroka (22. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Dann mach mal übberall de Gogge rin, damit da nix verdunsde dud. Bis morsche ... (isch bring ach Dei Tupperdippe mid)



Wann gehsde dann moje zum Gerd?
 Mein Rechner iss tierisch langsam odder isses Netz ich fahr den grad ma runner.......bis glei


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wann gehsde dann moje zum Gerd?
> Mein Rechner iss tierisch langsam odder isses Netz ich fahr den grad ma runner.......bis glei



des is nur des Forum! Sonsd wär des schon rischdisch bei Windoof: Meinor problems: ribuht, mädcher problems: riinstoal.

Willsde aach komme?


----------



## caroka (23. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> guck kaum bin isch da, schon schlaafe se all ei...



Wunnert Dich des? 
Isch binn aach müd.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Dezember 2006)

aaaaahhhh wie hat frank vor kurzem über seine mitarbeiter geschimpft *lach* könnt grad in die luft gehen - kunden sind auch nicht besser


----------



## caroka (23. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> des is nur des Forum!
> 
> Willsde aach komme?



Äh.....wie maanste des ....zu Dir. Nee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aaaaahhhh wie hat frank vor kurzem über seine mitarbeiter geschimpft *lach* könnt grad in die luft gehen - kunden sind auch nicht besser



Siesde, bei mir sinns die Männä.   

Edit: Lauder neue Avataas. Griet ihr die zu Weinachde.


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wunnert Dich des?
> Isch binn aach müd.



 wenn da ned die nebewirgunge wärn (dicke Bauch), könnd ich dademit bestimmt Geld mache!!! 

un es wörd noch Spaß mache!


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Dezember 2006)

unfassbar - bei mir ist es ne frau. nach 9 tagen testzeit kommt heute kurz vor geplanten launch -> komme nicht mit zurecht...


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Isch mach grad noch nebebei die Kass vom Förderverein von de Grundschul, und da gugg isch ab un an hiernei => bin also ned jede Minude "geistisch online".


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Äh.....wie maanste des ....zu Dir. Nee



ned zu!


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Isch mach grad noch nebebei die Kass vom Förderverein von de Grundschul, und da gugg isch ab un an hiernei => bin also ned jede Minude "geistisch online".



Warsde des schon jeeeeemaaals???    

Dange fer die Vorlaach!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> unfassbar - bei mir ist es ne frau. nach 9 tagen testzeit kommt heute kurz vor geplanten launch -> komme nicht mit zurecht...


Mid der Dasdadur ? mit der Fraa ? Hier im Plauscherfred werdde se geholfe !


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> unfassbar - bei mir ist es ne frau. nach 9 tagen testzeit kommt heute kurz vor geplanten launch -> komme nicht mit zurecht...



de abbeitst fer a fraa???  bisde verrickt? des kann ja nix wern! die soll öchendwas administriern???


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Warsde des schon jeeeeemaaals???
> 
> Dange fer die Vorlaach!!!



Neeee, ned wärglisch; des is immer der, derwodaso immer nebe mir sitze dud.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> unfassbar - bei mir ist es ne frau. nach 9 tagen testzeit kommt heute kurz vor geplanten launch -> komme nicht mit zurecht...



Du häds dich hald zu anfang inn die Fraa eifühle solle, hinnerfrache und aus ihrm Blickwingel gugge unn aus der Sicht dei Awweit aagehn.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Mid der Dasdadur ? mit der Fraa ? Hier im Plauscherfred werdde se geholfe !



na das wäre schön...ein vereinfachter look-like-word-edtior mit nur den nötigsten features. aber leider ist das wohl auch schon zu schwer.

frage mich nur ob es für sie einfacher ist tabellen auf knopfdruck zu erstellen oder per HTML befehle die selbst zu anzulegen. ich würde grad mal drauf tippen das das noch weniger was wird.


----------



## caroka (23. Dezember 2006)

Isch du misch ma verabschiede. Moje wärd de Weihnachtsb aum geschlache.


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du häds dich hald zu anfang inn die Fraa eifühle solle, hinnerfrache und aus ihrm Blickwingel gugge unn aus der Sicht dei Awweit aagehn.



de hättsd der jemand hole solle, der was devon versteht. en mann hald!


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du häds dich hald zu anfang inn die Fraa eifühle solle, hinnerfrache und aus ihrm Blickwingel gugge unn aus der Sicht dei Awweit aagehn.


Machs'd Du en gedöns um den Kram.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du häds dich hald zu anfang inn die Fraa eifühle solle, hinnerfrache und aus ihrm Blickwingel gugge unn aus der Sicht dei Awweit aagehn.



hab ich...extra auf mehrere seiten verteilt (nicht zuviel auf einmal) - das meiste wird schon abgenommen (automatisiert) - einfache begriffe - logischer ablauf.

aber leider wohl net einfach genug...naja ich mach mal die restlichen statischen seiten. dann morgen -> "nach mir die sinnflut"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch du misch ma verabschiede. Moje wärd de Weihnachtsb aum geschlache.



libber den, als widder mich!!!

Gude Nachd, schlaf gud, werd zahm!


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Dezember 2006)

so ich mach mich auch wieder ab. bin ja noch nicht ganz fertig. wünsche euch was und ein frohes fest.

tschööö


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hab ich...extra auf mehrere seiten verteilt (nicht zuviel auf einmal) - das meiste wird schon abgenommen (automatisiert) - einfache begriffe - logischer ablauf.
> 
> aber leider wohl net einfach genug...naja ich mach mal die restlichen statischen seiten. dann morgen -> "nach mir die sinnflut"



Sag mal, Dein neuer Avatar: Ist das ein Predator-Helm?


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> libber den, als widder mich!!!
> 
> Gude Nachd, schlaf gud, werd zahm!


Vorsischd Gerd, villeischd trainierd se moje nur (für Disch!) 

Gude Nachd Ihr zwo.


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Vorsischd Gerd, villeischd trainierd se moje nur (für Disch!)
> 
> Gude Nachd Ihr zwo.



 Bring se ned noch uff idee! 

Guude Nachd!


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bring se ned noch uff idee!
> 
> Guude Nachd!


Uppps, tud mir leid, es war schön Disch kennegelernd zu habbe ...

wg. gude N8 meinde isch Caro und HKN; bin noch a bissi da un am Kasse mache ...


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Isch meinde Caro und HKN; bin noch a bissi da un am Kasse mache ...



Ach so!

Haste aach was fer mich iebrich? Du waast doch, die schbeik-reife, die match-reife, des zwode un dritte laufradbaar, die winderschuh, die winderhos, des ebo, die mädcher,...


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @frank:
> 
> uff dere flasch hier steht druff:
> 
> ...



sonst nix??? Fusel!


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

ich hab heut en 2002er Barrolo fer 10 â¬ gekaaft.


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hab heut en 2002er Barrolo fer 10  gekaaft.



In meim Wozi stehd zwar kaan weihnachtsbaam awwer e gebortdsdachsundhochszeitsdachfahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach so!
> 
> Haste aach was fer mich iebrich? Du waast doch, die schbeik-reife, die match-reife, des zwode un dritte laufradbaar, die winderschuh, die winderhos, des ebo, die mädcher,...


Nimm letzderes, organisier's, un Du brachsd ned die Kass, die isch dreuhänderisch führe = > da geht gunnix.


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> In meim Wozi stehd zwar kaan weihnachtsbaam awwer e gebortdsdachsundhochszeitsdachfahrrad.



üb rischens braacht mer e halb stund um nachzulese was mer verbasst hat wenn mer ma 4 stunne offline iss, da iss ja rzifazi de dach erum


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Nimm letzderes, organisier's, un Du brachsd ned die Kass, die isch dreuhänderisch führe = > da geht gunnix.



Endlich hawwe mer all schee alberne avatare. wo iss en die Bananeschal??


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> In meim Wozi stehd zwar kaan weihnachtsbaam awwer e gebortdsdachsundhochszeitsdachfahrrad.


Bei so viele A-deudunge un heissmacherei muß de nächsde Iwend in unmiddelbarer Nähe Deines Didandingenskirchens sei; des derfsde doch dann ga ned mer aus de Auche lasse  gib


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Bei so viele A-deudunge un heissmacherei muß de nächsde Iwend in unmiddelbarer Nähe Deines Didandingenskirchens sei; des derfsde doch dann ga ned mer aus de Auche lasse  gib



Willsd de es ma virduell sehe?


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Endlich hawwe mer all schee alberne avatare. wo iss en die Bananeschal??


Wenn Du des neuesde Sächssümbol aus dem Rotwildviertel maansd; des hab isch heud ach schon vermissd.


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Willsd de es ma virduell sehe?


Jou, pass abber uff, das kaaner aus'm osteuropäische Raum zugugge dud....


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Endlich hawwe mer all schee alberne avatare. wo iss en die Bananeschal??


Stagge Helde sinn hald grad inn ....


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Jou, pass abber uff, das kaaner aus'm osteuropäische Raum zugugge dud....



Alles mit Vds anerkannter Fort Knox Anlage gesichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hab heut en 2002er Barrolo fer 10  gekaaft.


Isch hab en 2000er "Riserva" DOCG heud von meinem Chef geschengd bekomme. Tauchd der was ? (er wird zumindest bald in meiner Kehle abtauche )


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Isch hab en 2000er "Riserva" DOCG heud von meinem Chef geschengd bekomme. Tauchd der was ? (er wird zumindest bald in meiner Kehle abtauche )



Bei Riserva sollte man davon ausgehen, da so etwas i. d. R. nur hergestellt wird, wenn besonders gute Jahrgänge und besonders herausragende Qualität die Sonderklassifizierung einfordern. 

Aber es gibt auch da Sache, die de Name net verdiene.

Verrat ma mehr vom Etikett


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei Riserva sollte man davon ausgehen, da so etwas i. d. R. nur hergestellt wird, wenn besonders gute Jahrgänge und besonders herausragende Qualität die Sonderklassifizierung einfordern.
> 
> Aber es gibt auch da Sache, die de Name net verdiene.
> 
> Verrat ma mehr vom Etikett



Oder war die Frach uff de scheffe bezoche ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Interessante Mischung. Der Rahmen schaut fein aus (ich frage jetzt nicht, ob's den noch in ner anderen Farbe gibt). 
Der Lenker irritiert im ersten Moment mit den Reifenprofil und den Scheibenbremsen, aber für den Einsatzzweck (Waldautobahnen ?) wird's wohl das richtige sein. Oder soll es "nur" eine Deko sein ?


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Interessante Mischung. Der Rahmen schaut fein aus (ich frage jetzt nicht, ob's den noch in ner anderen Farbe gibt).
> Der Lenker irritiert im ersten Moment mit den Reifenprofil und den Scheibenbremsen, aber für den Einsatzzweck (Waldautobahnen ?) wird's wohl das richtige sein. Oder soll es "nur" eine Deko sein ?



Von alle Plauscher is glaub ich nur de lucca en Fan von Dekorotwildchen alle anderen fahren ab und zu uff zwaa redeer


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei Riserva sollte man davon ausgehen, da so etwas i. d. R. nur hergestellt wird, wenn besonders gute Jahrgänge und besonders herausragende Qualität die Sonderklassifizierung einfordern.
> 
> Aber es gibt auch da Sache, die de Name net verdiene.
> 
> Verrat ma mehr vom Etikett


"Dieser Barolo entsteht aus der Nebbiolo-Trauben, die in den besten Lagen gelesen werden. Nach der Kelterung reift der Wein mind. 5 Jahre, zwei davon im Eichenfass und erhält so ..... , wodurch er das Prädikat Riserva erlangt."
Am Flaschenhals ist noch ne rosa Badarole (ähnlich Steuermarke auf Zigaretten) mit "AAA 01835457 Barolo" aufgedruckt.



fUEL schrieb:


> Oder war die Frach uff de scheffe bezoche ?


 neee, gesche den lass isch nix a-brenne. Er is fäisch (zumindest in seinem Job).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> "Dieser Barolo entsteht aus der Nebbiolo-Trauben, die in den besten Lagen gelesen werden. Nach der Kelterung reift der Wein mind. 5 Jahre, zwei davon im Eichenfass und erhält so ..... , wodurch er das Prädikat Riserva erlangt."
> Am Flaschenhals ist noch ne rosa Badarole (ähnlich Steuermarke auf Zigaretten) mit "AAA 01835457 Barolo" aufgedruckt.
> 
> neee, gesche den lass isch nix a-brenne. Er is fäisch (zumindest in seinem Job).



Wenn des uff Deutsch druff steht schmeckt der aach net viel besser wie en chianti vom aldi. Wer iss en de Hersteller?

Du kannst davon ausgehen,daß ein Wein der wo er aus Italien stammt mit deutschem Text versehen ist so gut ist wie ein Mtb aus dem Lidl oder Schlecker Markt


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Von alle Plauscher is glaub ich nur de lucca en Fan von Dekorotwildchen alle anderen fahren ab und zu uff zwaa redeer


Ouuuuhhhhh, was'n Kommentar; da müßde des Rotwild ja gleisch widder boggisch bis pambisch daherkomme ... (vielleicht is des de Reiz, den des scheue Wild heud abend brauchd !)


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ouuuuhhhhh, was'n Kommentar; da müßde des Rotwild ja gleisch widder boggisch bis pambisch daherkomme ... (villeicht is des de Reiz, den des scheue Wild heud abend brauchd !)



Hab gerade 1356 Bilder vom Albegross üwwertrache und bin e wing negirisch.

DErf den bock aach erst nach em Gebortsdach quäle.


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn des uff Deutsch druff steht schmeckt der aach net viel besser wie en chianti vom aldi. Wer iss en de Hersteller?


Also der Text ist nochmal auf italienisch drunter; aber es hat schon ein geschmäckle, wenn der Text zuerst auf deutsch erscheint....

Hersteller ist keiner auszumachen, da "Imbottigliato da" wohl eher Abfüller bedeutet (?): A. VI.P.S.p.A.  Cossano Belbo - Italia



fUEL schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen,daß ein Wein der wo er aus Italien stammt mit deutschem Text versehen ist so gut ist wie ein Mtb aus dem Lidl oder Schlecker Markt


 So schlimm  ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gerade 1356 Bilder vom Albegross üwwertrache und bin e wing negirisch.


Ins Album hier ????



fUEL schrieb:


> DErf den bock aach erst nach em Gebortsdach quäle.


 Wenn isch ans un ans zusammezähle due, kann des ja ned mer so lang dauern, odder ? (der zweite Ansatz fürs nächste Iwend ...)


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Also der Text ist nochmal auf italienisch drunter; aber es hat schon ein geschmäckle, wenn der Text zuerst auf deutsch kommt....
> 
> Hersteller ist keiner auszumachen, da "Imbottigliato da" wohl eher Abfüller bedeutet (?): A. VI.P.S.p.A.  Cossano Belbo - Ilatia
> 
> So schlimm  ?



Wahrscheinlich hat mer von ner gute Schokolade mehr aber mer muss probieren, meist sind die Dinger noch gesprittet, so daß mer se sich schöner trinke kann von glas zu Glas.

Sind mer eischendlich allane hier ?


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ins Album hier ????
> 
> Wenn isch ans un ans zusammezähle due, kann des ja ned mer so lang dauern, odder ? (der zweite Ansatz fürs nächste Iwend ...)


von de Go greesy CD, die in de Post war

Der Event iss bekanntermasse scho uff End April Beginn of Mai verlescht wenns Gewächshaus leer iss.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sag mal, Dein neuer Avatar: Ist das ein Predator-Helm?



das ist nicht nur ein predatorhelm, sondern der ganze kopf eines predators.

unfassbar es gab aufschub bis zum 2.1. *lachweg* - bin gespannt ob sich da was tut während ich nicht da bin


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

@Uwe: Hasd Du eischendlisch noch die (leere) Flasche 'Cheval blanc' mit dem schwazze Edikett und derer silberner Schrift (1998er war des) ?


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gerade 1356 Bilder vom Albegross üwwertrache und bin e wing negirisch.
> 
> DErf den bock aach erst nach em Gebortsdach quäle.


wann haste denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann haste denn?



des Jahr noch


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Dezember 2006)

cool ich auch


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sind mer eischendlich allane hier ?


Ja , un noch de HKN. (Edit: Des Posting war für die Katz)

Huch, is ja scho ganz schö späd/frieh


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Guten morgen die Herren,


ja sagt mal, habt ihr nix besseres zu tun?


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Uwe: Hasd Du eischendlisch noch die (leere) Flasche 'Cheval blanc' mit dem schwazze Edikett und derer silberner Schrift (1998er war des) ?



1998er Chateau Cheval Blanc , St. Emilion Premier Grand Cru Classe´ hat ein weißgrundiges in diversen Grautönen beschriebenes Etikett 

Er besteht aus Cabernet franc und Merlot( kein Petit verdot) es werden im Jahr ca 100000 Flaschen hergestellt, der Marktpreis liegt augenblichlich bei ca 560  /Flasche; Kiste ca 7000 .( Preis bei Markteinführung in 2001 ca 290 DM 
Sollte sich da nicht um einen solchen Wein gehandelt haben.
Der schmeckt werklilch wie wenn einem en Engel uff die Zung pisst.


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten morgen die Herren,
> 
> 
> ja sagt mal, habt ihr nix besseres zu tun?



Nee baba


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten morgen die Herren,
> ja sagt mal, habt ihr nix besseres zu tun?



Jaaaaa endlich; wie geht's dann so ?
Schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3290231&postcount=7410
oder hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3290252&postcount=7416
oder hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3290276&postcount=7425
falls des am Mondach übber die Middagszaid geije dud..


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Uwe: Hasd Du eischendlisch noch die (leere) Flasche 'Cheval blanc' mit dem schwazze Edikett und derer silberner Schrift (1998er war des) ?



Die Fraa hat die Flasch entsorgt, es würd zuviel Gerümpel rumstehn. Ich hab noch gesacht aber de carsten brauch doch, aber nix entsorgt hat se se! So sinn se halt die vom annern Geschlecht. Es dut mer wirklich Leid, aber die leere Flasch die habe mehr netmehr. Sei de Fabiene nich so böse. Sie will halt Ordnung haben im Haus. Jetzt zur Weihnachtszeit ist da ja auch irgendwie zu verstehen. Zum Glück hat se aber nur die Flasche weggeworfe, des Edikett hat se uffgehobe. Ich was jetzt net wo, aber das hat se ganz bestimmt. Es steht dem also nix imwege wen Du ein Paar Pullen von dem guten Tröpfchen nachkaufen willst um nochmal gemeinsam mit uns das Tröpfchen geniessen zu können.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Dezember 2006)

nö zur zeit net mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> 1998er Chateau Cheval Blanc , St. Emilion Premier Grand Cru ClasseÂ´ hat ein weiÃgrundiges in diversen GrautÃ¶nen beschriebenes Etikett
> 
> Er besteht aus Cabernet franc und Merlot( kein Petit verdot) es werden im Jahr ca 100000 Flaschen hergestellt, der Marktpreis liegt augenblichlich bei ca 560 â¬ /Flasche; Kiste ca 7000 â¬.( Preis bei MarkteinfÃ¼hrung in 2001 ca 290 DM
> Sollte sich da nicht um einen solchen Wein gehandelt haben.
> Der schmeckt werklilch wie wenn einem en Engel uff die Zung pisst.


Gud, war wohl ach en "uffgepimbde"; desda obbe is ne annern Liga.
Obwohl der, den mer damals geschluggd hadde, war werglisch legger bzw. fein uf de Zung.


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

in 4 stund is die nacht zuend - ich geh ins bett. 


cu tomorrow und nachtdannzusamme


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Jaaaaa endlich; wie geht's den so ?
> Schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3290231&postcount=7410
> 
> Gut bin eben das erste mal seit drei Wochen mit dem Wild draußen gewesen.
> ...


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gud, war wohl ach en "uffgepimbde"; desda obbe is ne annern Liga.
> Obwohl der, den mer damals geschluggd hadde, war werglisch legger bzw. fein uf de Zung.



ich steh uff dem sein Nachbar Beau Sejour Becot` krischst de unner hunnert und schmneckt genauso gut.

Du weisst ja des lebe iss zu kurz um schlechte Wein zu trinke.
Wenn es kaan eträgliche Wein gibt tut es aach e bier.


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1.) ... Es dut mer wirklich Leid, aber die leere Flasch die habe mehr netmehr. Sei de Fabiene nich so böse.
> 2.) ... des Edikett hat se uffgehobe. Ich was jetzt net wo....
> 3.) Es steht dem also nix imwege wen Du ein Paar Pullen von dem guten Tröpfchen nachkaufen willst um nochmal gemeinsam mit uns das Tröpfchen geniessen zu können.



zu 1.) Schmarrn mit "böse sein". Sach Ihr mal'n schönen Gruß (aber nicht jetzt!)
2.) Wenn s noch da wär, wär schee 
3.) Suffnase  (aber machbar... irgendwann nach Januar)


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Ich werd jetzt auch zur Squaw gehen

Gude Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Dezember 2006)

so ich geh auch schlafen...ich bin fertig mit dem, nun liegt es am kunden 

also noch mal euch allen ein schönes weihnachtsfest, viele geschenke und lasst es euch gut gehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich geh auch schlafen...ich bin fertig mit dem, nun liegt es am kunden
> 
> also noch mal euch allen ein schönes weihnachtsfest, viele geschenke und lasst es euch gut gehen.



Dir auch


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...Gut bin eben das erste mal seit drei Wochen mit dem Wild draußen gewesen.
> War zwar nur ne Stunde und die in zwei halbe aufgeteilt, aber es hat Spaß gemacht. Ich hät auch noch länger fahrn können. Es ist schön ruhig um 1:00 auf der Strasse.
> 
> Morgen kann Grosser Krieger nicht Squaw hat gesagt nix weg, Umpah-Pah müssen Vogel Wasser geben


1:00 Uhr ? Had disch de Gerd agesteggt ? 
Dauerd des de ganze Dach ? Da ersaufe ja die Vöschel (un frier'n anschließend vllt. fest)!
Ich soll ach de Fische Wasser gebbe, des is wie Eule nach Adhen trache.


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich geh auch schlafen...ich bin fertig mit dem, nun liegt es am kunden
> 
> also noch mal euch allen ein schönes weihnachtsfest, viele geschenke und lasst es euch gut gehen.


 Danke, ju 2


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Gud's Nächtle, ich mach auch den Abgang .


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

naaacht


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich geh auch schlafen...ich bin fertig mit dem, nun liegt es am kunden
> 
> also noch mal euch allen ein schönes weihnachtsfest, viele geschenke und lasst es euch gut gehen.



sooo früüüüühh?  Kannste da überhaupt einschlafen?  

und eeeeendlich! Hallo Daumen lebt ihr noch?  

Schöne Weinhnachten und solltest Du wirklich nicht an den PC gehen, schon mal alles Gute zum neuen Lebens- und neuen Kalenderjahr!


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Interessante Mischung. Der Rahmen schaut fein aus (ich frage jetzt nicht, ob's den noch in ner anderen Farbe gibt).
> Der Lenker irritiert im ersten Moment mit den Reifenprofil und den Scheibenbremsen, aber für den Einsatzzweck (Waldautobahnen ?) wird's wohl das richtige sein. Oder soll es "nur" eine Deko sein ?



de Carste kennt kaan Crosser.


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat mer von ner gute Schokolade mehr aber mer muss probieren, meist sind die Dinger noch gesprittet, so daß mer se sich schöner trinke kann von glas zu Glas.
> 
> Sind mer eischendlich allane hier ?



Saache ma was zu dem hier: Terredavino Barolo
Denominazione di origine controllata e garantita
Vitigno: Nebbiolo          L25I6M124
Zona di produzione: Comuni in zona DOC della Provincia di Cuneo. Piemonte.
... (is mir zu aastrengend alles abzuschreibe...)

Die aanziche zwei Sache, die aach in deutsch druff stehe sinn: Enthält Sulfite un Der Grüne Punkt...

hab jez schon die zähn gebutzt, sonst würdichn ja ma probiere...


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Gut bin eben das erste mal seit drei Wochen mit dem Wild draußen gewesen.
> War zwar nur ne Stunde und die in zwei halbe aufgeteilt, aber es hat Spaß gemacht. Ich hät auch noch länger fahrn können. Es ist schön ruhig um 1:00 auf der Strasse.
> ...



Warum hastn die ned eigedraache? Ich wörd wenichstens gern uff de erst seid bleibe. Allaans bin ich widder uff de erst seid!   (heut hätt ich daför aach net mehr als GA1 fahre wolle...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

Guuude Nachd!


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2006)

guun  morsche, so schlecht kann der rode ned gewesen sein. ich hab zumindest keinen kopp.


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Saache ma was zu dem hier: Terredavino Barolo
> Denominazione di origine controllata e garantita
> Vitigno: Nebbiolo          L25I6M124
> Zona di produzione: Comuni in zona DOC della Provincia di Cuneo. Piemonte.
> ...



Barola wird immer aus Nebiolo gekeltert. Schlechte Barolos gibt es leider mehr als gute. Der Kram muß liegen für mind 6bis 8 besser 10 bis 20 Jahre ( im Keller vergessen)
Es gibt nur 11 offizielle Gemeinden in denen Barolo produziert wird.Die Produktionsortsangabe ist nicht legitim, da sie sich nicht auf einen Ort festlegt sondern eine Provinz angibt.

Das Problem ist man muss den einfach probieren, denn niemand kann alle Weine kennen. Der Kater kennt obwohl er im Weinhandel arbeitet bestimmt auch ned alle.

Es gibt eine enorme Bandbreite beim Barolo, aber ziemllich sicher ist, daß ein aus Selektion herrührende Ernte immer einen guten Barolo hervorbringt, wenn der Kellermeister es kann. 
Aber Selektion (Erntebegrenzung pro Weinstock auf x Trauben) ist aufwendig bringt Mindermengen bei stark verbesserter Qualität und muß teuer erkauft werden.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen gibt es keinen Genuss unter 25 /Flasche.

Montezemolo, Ascheri, cannubi Boschis, Rinaldi , Cerretto u.v.m sind gute Produzenten.
Es hilft nur täglliches Probieren gegen die Ahnungslosigkeit


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2006)

> Es hilft nur täglliches Probieren gegen die Ahnungslosigkeit



das klingt nach ner aufgabe. ich mach mich gleich mal dran *schwipps*


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Moie

uaaaaaaaaaaaah, war das spät gestern.


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2006)

moie,

was hastn geschafft?


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moie
> 
> uaaaaaaaaaaaah, war das spät gestern.



Des liecht an der Sattelstüzklemm! Mach der ma ei für Kerle druff, denn kannste aach länger uffbleibe!


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> moie,
> 
> was hastn geschafft?


Morsche beisamme,

der mahnd doch späd weche dem Fred hier. Du glaubst doch wohl ned selber, wenn er von späd redde dud, das des von de A****** wär (odder annern nodwendische Agtividäde)


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche beisamme,
> 
> der mahnd doch späd weche dem Fred hier. Du glaubst doch wohl ned selber, wenn er von späd redde dud, das des von de A****** wär



Vor allm Frei Daachs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> moie,
> 
> was hastn geschafft?



Gebiked  




Arachne schrieb:


> Des liecht an der Sattelstüzklemm! Mach der ma ei für Kerle druff, denn kannste aach länger uffbleibe!



 



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche beisamme,
> 
> der mahnd doch späd weche dem Fred hier. Du glaubst doch wohl ned selber, wenn er von späd redde dud, das des von de A****** wär (odder annern nodwendische Agtividäde)



Vorsicht hier!



Arachne schrieb:


> Vor allm Frei Daachs!



Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz Vorsichtig bitte!!!


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

Squaw das einzige, bei dem Kleiner Hund manchmal vorsichtig sein sollte. Bist Du Squaw?


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2006)

@carsten: ich kimm nachher midd.


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten: ich kimm nachher midd.



   

Wenichstens zwaa mache heut Pungde!  

Werd moje wohl mim saharadesertfox fahre.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Squaw das einzige, bei dem Kleiner Hund manchmal vorsichtig sein sollte. Bist Du Squaw?



Nein, aber ich kenn viele Sqauws


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> Nach meinen Erfahrungen gibt es keinen Genuss unter 25 /Flasche.
> ...



Annerne Liega. Annernerseids drink isch aachendlich eh ned so viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich kenn viele Sqauws



Bist Du Medizinmann und schickst sie in Heiligen Krieg gegen Kleiner Hund???


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Heiliger Krieg mehr für Herren aus Rom,

wir feiern nur ein Fest, das kleiner Hund Schlachtfest. Das findet einmal im Jahr statt und wird von unseren Squaws ausgerichtet. 

Du bist übrigens herzlichst eingeladen!


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Heiliger Krieg mehr für Herren aus Rom,
> 
> wir feiern nur ein Fest, das kleiner Hund Schlachtfest. Das findet einmal im Jahr statt und wird von unseren Squaws ausgerichtet.
> 
> Du bist übrigens herzlichst eingeladen!



   Wieviele Squaws komme?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

zuviel um von einem kleinen Hund satt zu werden...


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

Manitu ruft zur Wasserbüffeljagd! Kleiner Hund muß los. Laß keine Squaw entkommen!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Viel Glück!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Dezember 2006)

Moin Leuts


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

schöne mittach Cracy


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Annerne Liega. Annernerseids drink isch aachendlich eh ned so viel...



Die Aussage bezieht sich auf Barolo ( und auch auf Brunello )

Bei Rotwein ist unter 10 â¬ zum Beispiel mit diversen Minervois echt groÃe Freude im Glas oder aus RSA gibt es einiges Gute fÃ¼r das Geld. 
Ich trink aach net jeden Tach Barolo oder Bordeaux, schlieÃlich heiÃ ich ned Rodenstock.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Na Bruder Maggo, nix zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Dezember 2006)

Mir is langweilig  mein selbstgebauter Konusschlüssel ist nicht stabiel genug


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na Bruder Maggo, nix zu tun?



hab grad e vertel bis halb stund geschlaafe, jetzt bin ich wach unn ess was, danach gehts widder uff die couch, ma gugge, vielleicht nehm ich euch mit.


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

Habt er die Weihnachtsbäum uff die Räder gepackt???


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2006)

hab hoit schon zehn punkte geholt, des rad knackt und nervt rum, vielleicht rebberiehr ichs nachher.


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Habt er die Weihnachtsbäum uff die Räder gepackt???




ne, abber ich habb so e blinkmütz, die mach ich mer moie uff de helm, den ich aach noch sauber mache muss. war e echt schnapsidee en weisse helm zu hole.
@uwe: du siehst, es gibt immer was zu tun ( rollläden müsst mer habbe, dann könnt mer die jetzt schön streiche.  )


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ne, abber ich habb so e blinkmütz, die mach ich mer moie uff de helm, den ich aach noch sauber mache muss. war e echt schnapsidee en weisse helm zu hole.
> @uwe: du siehst, es gibt immer was zu tun ( rollläden müsst mer habbe, dann könnt mer die jetzt schön streiche.  )



Du bist herzlichst eingeladen...


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2006)

was gibts zu essen und zu trinken??? wieviele rollläden sinds??? wer hilft noch alles mit??? welche farbe, rot???


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> was gibts zu essen und zu trinken??? wieviele rollläden sinds??? wer hilft noch alles mit??? welche farbe, rot???



Die persönliche Zuneigung der Hausfrau is aach was werd.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Dezember 2006)

Genau, Plauscher-Streich-party beim Uwe und seine Frau verköstigt uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> was gibts zu essen und zu trinken??? wieviele rollläden sinds??? wer hilft noch alles mit??? welche farbe, rot???





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Genau, Plauscher-Streich-party beim Uwe und seine Frau verköstigt uns





Das Streichen an Sich is net des Problem, die Farb überall runnerzukriee bis es blanke Holz unds blanke an de Beschläge rausguggt. Am Schluß solls mal net rot sein. Alles aus Metall mit Klarlack und es Holz mit Dickschichtlasur.

Die Klappläde die fertisch sinn sehen aus als ob se für e Wohnzimmer wärn


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Mmh, vielleicht sollt mers Haus streiche bevor die schene Klappläde drangehängt wern. Wer hat en nächst Woche Zeit?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenichstens zwaa mache heut Pungde!
> 
> Werd moje wohl mim saharadesertfox fahre.



Von BO-City? Wann?


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Von BO-City? Wann?



In de Zait, in der de annern all in de körsch sinn. so korz vorm dungelwern. kommste mit?


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mmh, vielleicht sollt mers Haus streiche bevor die schene Klappläde drangehängt wern. Wer hat en nächst Woche Zeit?



wir (mei fraa sitzt hinner mir ...) haben vom streichen die schnauze voll  
5 tage am stück, nur durch schlafphasen unterbrochen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

E Haus baue is bestimmt kaan Spaß, ich glaub des tät ich uuf kaan fall mache. Lieber was kaafe was schon 100 Jahr steht, da sieht mer was mer hat und erfährts net im nachhinein.


Schön das man wieder mal was von Dir höhrt. Hast du die versäumten 1500 Postings schon nachgelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2006)

> schlafp hasen



????


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer hat en nächst Woche Zeit?



Wieso seit Ihr aufeinmal alle so ruhig geworden?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ????



Schlafphasen, Schlafeinheit, momente des Schlafs....


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso seit Ihr aufeinmal alle so ruhig geworden?



ich muss selbst renovieren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Dezember 2006)

Zeit hät ich bestimmt, hab ja immerhin drei Tage Urlaub. Aber ich glaube irgendwie nicht das ich da Lust hätte ein Haus zu streichen


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2006)

hat einer meine dämpferpumpe gesehen???


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2006)

ihr könnt uffhörn zu suche, ich hab se gefunne.

(tolles gefühl selbstgespräche mit sich im internet zu führen, ich mach des glaub ich gleich in word, des iss umsonst.)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> In de Zait, in der de annern all in de körsch sinn. so korz vorm dungelwern. kommste mit?



Ische würde so um 16.30 wieder zurück in BO-City sein wollen?


----------



## wissefux (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schön das man wieder mal was von Dir höhrt. Hast du die versäumten 1500 Postings schon nachgelesen?



ich schau immer mal kurz rein, manchmal reicht die zeit net mal zum einlogge.
von dene tausende von postings hab ich net viel lese könne  
wird zeit, dass ich widder a****** geh, dann kann ich widder mitplausche
  

an dieser stelle mal allen ein frohes fest


----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich schau immer mal kurz rein, manchmal reicht die zeit net mal zum einlogge.
> von dene tausende von postings hab ich net viel lese könne
> wird zeit, dass ich widder a****** geh, dann kann ich widder mitplausche
> 
> ...



isch wünsch der aach e schee Fest und ausser 1500 Postings hast de aach noch 500 punkte uffzuarweide - awwer du woldst des Feld ja zum Schluß von Hinne uffrolle wie kamerun beim -Fussball

Also uff em Bau hawwe mer dich besonders liep...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (23. Dezember 2006)

Gerd, Cube und alle SÃ¤ufer ausser mir: 8,05 â¬die Flasch- werkllich gut fÃ¼rs Geld, echt hochanstÃ¤nnisch werd ich mal fÃ¼rs ApfelblÃ¼tenfest im Garde reservieren 10 Plauscher= 10 Flasche.

de halwePost war wesch: 2003 er Pinotage New Beginnings RSA aus des Arbeiters eigenem Land, einer schwarzen Selbsthilfegruppe, die muÃ mer unnerstÃ¼dze. Bravo!


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gerd, Cube und alle Säufer ausser mir: 8,05 die Flasch- werkllich gut fürs Geld, echt hochanstännisch werd ich mal fürs Apfelblütenfest im Garde reservieren 10 Plauscher= 10 Flasche.
> 
> de halwePost war wesch: 2003 er Pinotage New Beginnings RSA aus des Arbeiters eigenem Land, einer schwarzen Selbsthilfegruppe, die muß mer unnerstüdze. Bravo!


.... Hallösche, isch bin gerufe worn ??? 

Der Rest hörd sich ach gud an


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

@MTK-Cube: wie versprochen hier das Etikett vom Cheval Blanc


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: wie versprochen hier das Etikett vom Cheval Blanc



 Dausend Dang an Dei Skwoa  un Deine Skänner-Fäischkaide


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Wie war die Tour?

Ich hab den ganzen Tag, bis auf zwei Stündchen die ich auf der Couch verbracht hab, das Haus weihnachtlich geschmückt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Übrijens, im nächsde Sommer fahr isch midde Fämili nach Vendays-Montalivet, des lischd Nord-wesdlisch von Bordeaux im Médoc (Schlaraffeland für die Kehl); villeischd find isch des Weingud vom Eddigett.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Dezember 2006)

n'abend

da redet der Carsten schon vom nächsten Sommer und ich träum immernoch vom erste Schnee diesen Winter.

Mei Nab vom Vorderrad is kaputt  fürs HT war finanziell eign. kein neues LR eingeplant


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie war die Tour?
> 
> Ich hab den ganzen Tag, bis auf zwei Stündchen die ich auf der Couch verbracht hab, das Haus weihnachtlich geschmückt.


 Sprichs ned an, da könnd isch a bissi so reagiern wie so aaner hier, dem se ä sabberndes Rad mit Ham gegebbe habe . 
Isch konnd heud nachmiddach ned, weil ich helfe musd, ca. 200 Lidder Wasser aus ner Quelle hinner Kiedrisch zu hole (ging natürlisch nur mid meinem Bike-Bomber). Da für *WILL* isch am Montach fahre; nur zwische 12 bis 14 Uhr möschd ich mich ach an der Gans laben.
Gibs vor oder nach dem Zaidraum schon ärschendwas gongredes ?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Sprichs ned an, da könnd isch a bissi so reagiern wie so aaner hier, dem se ä sabberndes Rad mit Ham gegebbe habe .
> Isch konnd heud nachmiddach ned, weil ich helfe musd, ca. 200 Lidder Wasser aus ner Quelle hinner Kiedrisch zu hole (ging natürlisch nur mid meinem Bike-Bomber). Da für *WILL* isch am Montach fahre; nur zwische 12 bis 14 Uhr möschd ich mich ach an der Gans laben.
> Gibs vor oder nach dem Zaidraum schon ärschendwas gongredes ?



Ich weis nichts genaues. De Gerd un de Hersch wolle moie fahrn wenn die annern Leut in die Kersch gehe. Am Montag will de Hersch aach fahrn. Da is aber glaub ich noch kei Zeit ausgemacht.

wg. Wein hab ich mal de Kater gefragt, ma gugge was der sache tut!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Daniel, wir haben da neulich so ein gutes Tröpfchen Leergemacht und wissen nichts darüber. Hast Du schon mal was von dem Wein gehöhrt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, macht gleich mit zwei großen Namen für sich Werbung.   Ch. Guiraud ist einer der besten Produnzenten von Sauternes und Cheval Blanc ist mit der teuerste St. Emilion. Ist aber wohl mit keinem der beiden verbandelt, da Côtes de Bourg wiederum woanders sind und zu keiner der bekannten Regionen gehören. Ist auch in keinster Weise klassifiziert. Um die Ausgangsfrage 





> Hast Du schon mal was von dem Wein gehöhrt?


zu beantworten: Nein.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Dezember 2006)

Hat aber lecker geschmeckt!


Danke für die Info


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Dezember 2006)

Wünsche allen dies wollen eine Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Dezember 2006)

Um die Uhrzeit spricht da nichts dagegen.

Allen eine schöne Weihnacht


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mir: Allen alles Gute zum Fest. Bis zum Rutschen sehen wir uns ja (hoffentlich) nochmal.
Ich meld mich für heute ....; nein "gestern" mal ab.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Dezember 2006)

Na das hoffe ich doch auch das wir uns bis zum Rutschen nochmal sehen.
Verabschiede mich dann auch mal, bis später, tschöö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ische würde so um 16.30 wieder zurück in BO-City sein wollen?



Ich melde mich heute Vormittag nochmal.

Montag würde ich auch fahren.


----------



## Arachne (24. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gerd, Cube und alle Säufer ausser mir: 8,05 die Flasch- werkllich gut fürs Geld, echt hochanstännisch werd ich mal fürs Apfelblütenfest im Garde reservieren 10 Plauscher= 10 Flasche.
> 
> de halwePost war wesch: 2003 er Pinotage New Beginnings RSA aus des Arbeiters eigenem Land, einer schwarzen Selbsthilfegruppe, die muß mer unnerstüdze. Bravo!



Dange fer die Info! Krischt mer den hier?


----------



## fUEL (24. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich weis nichts genaues. De Gerd un de Hersch wolle moie fahrn wenn die annern Leut in die Kersch gehe. Am Montag will de Hersch aach fahrn. Da is aber glaub ich noch kei Zeit ausgemacht.
> 
> wg. Wein hab ich mal de Kater gefragt, ma gugge was der sache tut!?



Sach ich doch : is so wie Lance fumic als Radfahrer oder Muhamed Maske als Boxer. Ziemlich offensichtlich.


----------



## fUEL (24. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dange fer die Info! Krischt mer den hier?



In Bad Nauheim Weinhandel Fertsch.


----------



## fUEL (24. Dezember 2006)

ich wünsch Euch alle scheene Weihnachte und lasst Euch ned so ärschern von de buckelisch Verwandschaft.

...........und dringt guuuuten  Wein.

Ich hab ma aus de hinnersde Eck was fer maan baba und mich rausgesucht, damit der sich freud hiergewesen zu sein, wenn er widda dahaam iss.


----------



## Maggo (24. Dezember 2006)

gude!

hier frank, wann pennst du eischentlich emal???


----------



## caroka (24. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,

ich komm ja gaa ned nach mid lese. Habbd ihr dann nix zu due so von wesche Weihnachde.  Ich wer misch vllt heud abend ma widder ranlese. 
Isch wünsch Eusch allen frohe Weihnachten  geniest es und lasst es eusch gut gehn.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Dezember 2006)

Moie


----------



## Maggo (24. Dezember 2006)

ich geh punkte holen. tschau bis später......


----------



## Arachne (24. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich melde mich heute Vormittag nochmal.
> 
> Montag würde ich auch fahren.



Moje un allen _*Frohe Weihnachte!*_  Dengd beim Fuddern draa, des ihr des aach beim beige de Berch mit enuff schleppe müßt. 

@Hersch: 15:00 Uhr ab BO-Schützehof. Is fer Dich e bissi sped, odder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje un allen _*Frohe Weihnachte!*_  Dengd beim Fuddern draa, des ihr des aach beim beige de Berch mit enuff schleppe müßt.
> 
> @Hersch: 15:00 Uhr ab BO-Schützehof. Is fer Dich e bissi sped, odder?



Moin 
Ich wünsche Euch schöne Feiertage   und viel Futter  
damit wir weiterhin Gründe haben, gemeinsam zu biken  

@Arachne
15.00 ist dann etwas spät, denn 2Std sollten es schon sein. 
Ihr wollt nicht etwas früher


----------



## Arachne (24. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich wünsche Euch schöne Feiertage   und viel Futter
> damit wir weiterhin Gründe haben, gemeinsam zu biken
> 
> ...



Der saharadesertfox kann leider nicht früher.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der saharadesertfox kann leider nicht früher.



Eins nach dem Andern:
Jetzt wird die CARRERA aufgebaut é poi?
Wir können uns vielleicht treffen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Eins nach dem Andern:
> Jetzt wird die CARRERA aufgebaut é poi?
> Wir können uns vielleicht treffen



Das wäre super. Bommersheim Schützenhof um 15:00. Bitte mit voller Montur und gutem Licht. Ich habe leider kein so gutes Licht. Werde aber zusätzlich mein LED-Miniphaser mitnehmen. 

*Routenvorschlag: Brutal den Metzgerpfad hoch und auf die andere Seite wieder Runter bis fast nach Neu-Anspach, dann dort Richtung Opelhof Rund um den Langhals und über Sandplacken gut ausgebaute Strecken nach Orschel zurück.*


----------



## Maggo (24. Dezember 2006)

carsten, warst du heut schon fahren?????? das hätten wir zusammen tun können.


----------



## Maggo (24. Dezember 2006)

> Jetzt wird die CARRERA aufgebaut é poi?



geil, ich glaub da würd ich heut ned mer uffs beig steiche.


----------



## Arachne (24. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> geil, ich glaub da würd ich heut ned mer uffs beig steiche.



de hast ja aach kaan klaane, der denn aach e ma draa möcht.


----------



## Maggo (24. Dezember 2006)

dafür iss des ding doch hoffentlich zweispurig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> carsten, warst du heut schon fahren?????? das hätten wir zusammen tun können.


Grrmmpppllllgrrrrsoeinmistjawirhättenzusammenfarhnkönnengrrrmmmpppfffll ... isch had misch ziehmlich spondan entschiede; so'n ärscher aber auch ! Immerhin 7 Pungde.
Also mal ein Wort/Vorschlag für morsche von meiner Seite (Soll keine Konkurrenzveranstaltung zu Ob-Bo sein, aber für An- und Abreise "verlier" ich rund ne Stunde, die ich lieber mal auf'm Bike verbringen möchte):

14:15 Uhr ab Bhf. Kriftel - Eddersheimer Schleuse zärka 14:35 und dann im Uhrzeigersinn großzüsisch um de Fluchhafe (vllt. bei Neu-Iseborsch vorbei zum Abholle wenn da wer will, südlich vom Mönchsbruch kommend wieder Richtung Norden zurück) ca. 4 Std netto => Lischd nodwendisch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Dezember 2006)

Ist schon was für Dienstag geplant?


----------



## Maggo (24. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Grrmmpppllllgrrrrsoeinmistjawirhättenzusammenfarhnkönnengrrrmmmpppfffll ... isch had misch ziehmlich spondan entschiede; so'n ärscher aber auch ! Immerhin 7 Pungde.
> Also mal ein Wort/Vorschlag für morsche von meiner Seite (Soll keine Konkurrenzveranstaltung zu Ob-Bo sein, aber für An- und Abreise "verlier" ich rund ne Stunde, die ich lieber mal auf'm Bike verbringen möchte):
> 
> 14:15 Uhr ab Bhf. Kriftel - Eddersheimer Schleuse zärka 14:35 und dann im Uhrzeigersinn großzüsisch um de Fluchhafe (vllt. bei Neu-Iseborsch vorbei zum Abholle wenn da wer will, südlich vom Mönchsbruch kommend wieder Richtung Norden zurück) ca. 4 Std netto => Lischd nodwendisch.



ich dacht du bist familievadder, des pagg ich net! esse bei de mudder und du hast widder en mords vorsprung.


----------



## Maggo (24. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ist schon was für Dienstag geplant?



ich dreh wohl an beiden feiertagen spontan morgens früh meine runden, anders geht des net, wenn mer immer um die mittachszeit ingelaade iss.


----------



## Arachne (24. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich dacht du bist familievadder, des pagg ich net! esse bei de mudder und du hast widder en mords vorsprung.



ich förcht, die esse schon moins geche zwölf. is aach fer mich immer schwierich...


----------



## Maggo (24. Dezember 2006)

iss halt immer so e sach, sichs maul abbutze un beige gehn diregt nachem esse kann mer nur dehaam unn ned wenn mer zu besuch irschendwo iss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Das wäre super. Bommersheim Schützenhof um 15:00. Bitte mit voller Montur und gutem Licht. Ich habe leider kein so gutes Licht. Werde aber zusätzlich mein LED-Miniphaser mitnehmen.
> 
> *Routenvorschlag: Brutal den Metzgerpfad hoch und auf die andere Seite wieder Runter bis fast nach Neu-Anspach, dann dort Richtung Opelhof Rund um den Langhals und über Sandplacken gut ausgebaute Strecken nach Orschel zurück.*



Ich komme nur da mit, wo Du auch hoch_*fährst.*_


----------



## Marsmann (24. Dezember 2006)

moin leutes


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Dezember 2006)

moin marsmann


----------



## Marsmann (24. Dezember 2006)

kann mir mal jemand ne sattelempfehlung machen


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Dezember 2006)

nicht am Heiligen Abend!


----------



## Marsmann (24. Dezember 2006)

*******


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Dezember 2006)

Vielleischd jez:
Isch bin mid'm Sbeschelaiz Avatar Gel ganz zufridde; gibt's in 130er, 143er und 155er (mm) Breite.
Schönen Abend noch (vllt. späder nochemol)


----------



## Marsmann (24. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Vielleischd jez:
> Isch bin mid'm Sbeschelaiz Avatar Gel ganz zufridde; gibt's in 130er, 143er und 155er (mm) Breite.
> Schönen Abend noch (vllt. späder nochemol)



kostet? und auch für cc geeigent?


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> kostet? und auch für cc geeigent?


ca. 60 Euronen / denke schon


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Dezember 2006)

Heut ne schnitische Rund mit arachne gefahrn. 2:45 in den heiliggggen Abend hinein. Danach noch virtuell ROAM mit der Familiy gefahrn (gibt nur keine Punkte).

Wer fährt morgen wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Heut ne schnitische Rund mit arachne gefahrn. 2:45 in den heiliggggen Abend hinein. Danach noch virtuell ROAM mit der Familiy gefahrn (gibt nur keine Punkte).
> 
> Wer fährt morgen wohin?



War eine schöne Tour! Wir sind Oppidum teils hoch, rechts davon bis zum Abzweig Lindenberg, Lindenberg hoch, zum Limes, Metzgerpfad Richtung Anspach runter. War teils ziemlich matschig, aber mit Sattel oben fahrbar. Am Opelhof vorbei (dort war der Boden gefroren), um den Langhals, zum Sandplacken, Richtung Forellengut, Oberstedten, Bommersheim. Knapp 40km, knapp 1000Hm, 13km/h, 2h48min, Puls 144/178! Mir ist noch auf der Hintertaunusseite des Kammes das Licht ausgegangen... War aber ok, sdf hatte für die folgenden breiten Wege genug Licht. Am Ende, nach der langen Abfahrt, war uns saukalt (-1°C)!


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

moin @ all: nen schönen abend verbracht???


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

@marsmann:

sättel kann man nicht empfehlen, da jedermanns hintern zu einzigartig dafür ist. da hilft wohl nur probieren. ich fahre seit ner weile den aliante von fizik und bin hochaauf zufrieden.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Dezember 2006)

Fizik Gobi, vorher Selle Italie SLR

ich war und bin zufrieden


Moie Maggo, zufriede mit Weihnachte?


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

> Moie Maggo, zufriede mit Weihnachte?



wie meinstn des??? doch net etwa wesche de geschenge? ich finds toll wenn die ganze familie zusamme ist un zeit miteinnanner verbringe dud, mehr brauch isch net. des beste geschenk wohnt ja schon e paar jahr hier.

allerdings gibts wenn de geburtstag rum iss e neu feddergabbel


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,

ich fand es gestern wieder schön. Die Kinder waren zufrieden mit ihren Geschenken und haben den ganzen Abend mit puzzlen, malen und lesen verbracht . Nur die Esserei wird mir langsam etwas zu viel.

Edit: Maggo hast Du bald Geburtstag?


----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich fand es gestern wieder schön. Die Kinder waren zufrieden mit ihren Geschenken und haben den ganzen Abend mit puzzlen, malen und lesen verbracht . Nur die Esserei wird mir langsam etwas zu viel.
> 
> Edit: Maggo hast Du bald Geburtstag?



Guten Morgen zusammen!

Mit dem Essen habe ich nur ein Problem: Nicht genügend pro Gelegenheit aufnehmen zu können!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> allerdings gibts wenn de *geburtstag rum iss *e neu feddergabbel


 
Wie haben wir diesen Satz zu deuten?


----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie haben wir diesen Satz zu deuten?



dass Du immer gleich Alles auf Dich beziehst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

> Edit: Maggo hast Du bald Geburtstag?



8.januar



> Wie haben wir diesen Satz zu deuten?



deine fox kannste behalten, die sprudelt mir zu stark. ich schick dir ne pm mit dem wunschzettel.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Dezember 2006)

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt. 

Ganz vorsichtig würde ich sagen das das gesabble weniger wird. Ja, Ja ich weis, wo keins mehr drin is kann auch keins sabbeln


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Dezember 2006)

ich wart Maggo..........................................
..............................................................
..............................................................
..............................................................
..............................................................
...................................ich wart immer noch


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> Mit dem Essen habe ich nur ein Problem: Nicht genügend pro Gelegenheit aufnehmen zu können!


Ohje, soll ich Dich zum Resteessen einladen.  Dann musst Du aber noch mehr WPP einfahren.  



Maggo schrieb:


> 8.januar
> deine fox kannste behalten, die sprudelt mir zu stark. ich schick dir ne pm mit dem wunschzettel.



Noch ein Steinbock und gut auflaufen lassen.


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

am öl kanns nicht gelegen haben, es war keins drin.


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

> Noch ein Steinbock



wer noch??? vielleicht sollten wir mal unsere geburtsdaten sammeln.....bei dir weiß ich nur das jahr so ungefähr, ich schätze mal 1977......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ohje, soll ich Dich zum Resteessen einladen.  Dann musst Du aber noch mehr WPP einfahren.
> ...



Natürlich, überhaupt kein Problem!   

Uuuuaaaah, hier fängt es an nach gebackenem Geflügel zu duften...


----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer noch??? vielleicht sollten wir mal unsere geburtsdaten sammeln.....bei dir weiß ich nur das jahr so ungefähr, ich schätze mal 1977......



Nein, nein, Caroka kann höchstens 1982 geboren sein!


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer noch??? vielleicht sollten wir mal unsere geburtsdaten sammeln.....bei dir weiß ich nur das jahr so ungefähr, ich schätze mal 1977......


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, nein, Caroka kann höchstens 1982 geboren sein!



so alt sieht sie doch noch gar nicht aus


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

hab ich doch tatsächlich mein geburtsjahr hingeschrieben. schuldigung caro war keine absicht mit 1982 bin ich voll und ganz d'accord.


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ......
> Uuuuaaaah, hier fängt es an nach gebackenem Geflügel zu duften...





Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, nein, Caroka kann höchstens 1982 geboren sein!





Ich heb Dir einen Schenkel von der Gans auf oder hättest Du lieber Die Gänsebrust. Das wird nicht als Vorlage genutzt ansonsten gibt es die Keule .


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

ich sach mal nix.


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab ich doch tatsächlich mein geburtsjahr hingeschrieben. schuldigung caro war keine absicht mit 1982 bin ich voll und ganz d'accord.



OK, wer bietet weniger?     Bei 22 ist Schluss,  sonst glaubt dass ja niemand.
Aach ist Weihnachten schön.


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> OK, wer bietet weniger?     Bei 22 ist Schluss,  sonst glaubt dass ja niemand.


wie kommst de denn dadrauf, dann höchstens wesche de kinner, am äussere kanns ned liehje.

ich geh mal ab in die badwann, war ordentlich kalt drausse. kanns sein, das die cyclodinger nur bis 0° anzeische???


----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...Das wird nicht als Vorlage genutzt ansonsten gibt es die Keule .



   ned schon widder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Dezember 2006)

Morsche zusammen,
ich hoffe Ihr hattet auch einen schönen Abend gehabt.
Für mich gab unter anderem von meiner Holden die Fußheizung von Tchibo (wird gleich heud nachmiddach ausprobiert) und von meinen Eltern ein Buch "Alpencross" vom Achim Zahn (ich glab des solld isch nur in homöobadische Menge lese). 

So wie's ausschaut fahr isch heud wohl allaans ab zärka 14:15 vom Bhf Grifdel ? 
So, isch geh nu mal der Gans en Besuch abstadde ...  Euch noch en schöne Dach.


----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich sach mal nix.



De hängst an Deim Lebe!


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusammen,
> ich hoffe Ihr hattet auch einen schönen Abend gehabt.
> Für mich gab unter anderem von meiner Holden die Fußheizung von Tchibo (wird gleich heud nachmiddach ausprobiert) und von meinen Eltern ein Buch "Alpencross" vom Achim Zahn (ich glab des solld isch nur in homöobadische Menge lese).
> 
> ...


Gude Hunger.........



Arachne schrieb:


> De hängst an Deim Lebe!



Du doch auch.


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> De hängst an Deim Lebe!




ich bin ja (noch) jung.


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

iss des eischentlich die neust masch hier im fred, dass mer nur noch annenanner vorbeiplauscht und frache offe im raum bleibe misse???? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3294788&postcount=7667

uff de erste teil gibts noch kaa antwort!!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Dezember 2006)

so, jetzt hast es


----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss des eischentlich die neust masch hier im fred, dass mer nur noch annenanner vorbeiplauscht und frache offe im raum bleibe misse????
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3294788&postcount=7667
> 
> uff de erste teil gibts noch kaa antwort!!



des is kei neu Masch, des is schon immer so.  (wenichstens bei mir...  )


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

ich habs gemerkt, als ichs geschribbe hab.


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

so leuts, bis später es gibt ragledd bei de mudder......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Dezember 2006)

en gude wünsch ich Dir


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> so leuts, bis später es gibt ragledd bei de mudder......



Ei, jez isser schonn wegg. Gude Hunger.........


----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2006)

ich jez aach! 

Guude


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2006)

Unn isch ess jez aach unn binn fott.


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> War eine schöne Tour! Wir sind Oppidum teils hoch, rechts davon bis zum Abzweig Lindenberg, Lindenberg hoch, zum Limes, Metzgerpfad Richtung Anspach runter. War teils ziemlich matschig, aber mit Sattel oben fahrbar. Am Opelhof vorbei (dort war der Boden gefroren), um den Langhals, zum Sandplacken, Richtung Forellengut, Oberstedten, Bommersheim. Knapp 40km, knapp 1000Hm, 13km/h, 2h48min, Puls 144/178! Mir ist noch auf der Hintertaunusseite des Kammes das Licht ausgegangen... War aber ok, sdf hatte für die folgenden breiten Wege genug Licht. Am Ende, nach der langen Abfahrt, war uns saukalt (-1°C)!




Die Runde war sooo schön, weswegen ich hier ein Eintrag Vorschlage um die Runde nochmals nachzufahren.


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Die Runde war sooo schön, weswegen ich hier ein Eintrag Vorschlage um die Runde nochmals nachzufahren.


Ich merk mir das mal vor und bin dann wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich merk mir das mal vor und bin dann wahrscheinlich dabei.



Moin, SDF war gerade bei mir 
Nebenbei haben wir überlegt, ob das nicht als REINE Mannstour
stattfinden sollte


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

ich bin widder da. kann mich aber nemmer beweesche.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin widder da. kann mich aber nemmer beweesche.



Mensch Maggo, fressen ist auch keine Lösung. 
Wir sollten mal wieder miteinander reden


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin, SDF war gerade bei mir
> Nebenbei haben wir überlegt, ob das nicht als REINE Mannstour
> stattfinden sollte



@Caroka
Hi Caro, ich erwarte Deine Verbal-Keule


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

lösung für was? für das problem, sich abends noch bewegen zu können??? ich trainiers morgen früh wieder ab, versprochen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> lösung für was? für das problem, sich abends noch bewegen zu können??? ich trainiers morgen früh wieder ab, versprochen.



Dann komm vorbei 
Hab mit meinen Jungs die DVD geguckt


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

> Dann komm vorbei



gerne, ich bin aber leider wieder erst in der ersten januarwoche wieder richtig flexibel.


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

> Hab mit meinen Jungs die DVD geguckt



hat sie ihnen gefallen??


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

@plauscher:

was iss eigentlich aus dem vorschlag für nen filmeabend geworden??


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hat sie ihnen gefallen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @plauscher:
> 
> was iss eigentlich aus dem vorschlag für nen filmeabend geworden??



Könnten wir in BO-City machen, muß mal sehen,wann die
Bude "frei" ist


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin, SDF war gerade bei mir



War gerade bei Roter Hirsch auf ner Tasse Capuccino.  Wir haben überlegt die Tour 2 Stunden nach hinten zu verlegen. Den Eintrag habe ich inzwischen geändert. 

Alternative: Wir könnten uns auch direkt in Oberursel-Bommersheim (Schützenhof) 13:00 treffen.

*Nach der Tour gibt es warme Überraschungsgetränke!!!*

Schützenhof befindet sich unten in Form eines Google - Earth-Eintrages.


----------



## arkonis (25. Dezember 2006)

wie, was, wo?


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> wie, was, wo?



er nun mal wieder, nähern wir uns der achttausend???


----------



## fUEL (25. Dezember 2006)

Wer kommt Donnerstag mit ?



Bislang Schwager Peter, Daniel der Kater und Wiegetritt.

Bin morgen in Kreuznach, kann leider nicht zum Schützenhof kommen. Euch viel Spaß dann.

Frohes Fest dann noch

Gruss Frank


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Caroka
> Hi Caro, ich erwarte Deine Verbal-Keule


Nein, nein natürlich habe ich dafür Verständnis, dass Ihr auch mal unter Euch sein wollt.   Ich trage mich dann gleich mal aus.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, nein natürlich habe ich dafür Verständnis, dass Ihr auch mal unter Euch sein wollt.   Ich trage mich dann gleich mal aus.



Spielverderberin  Denk an die HEISSEN ÜBERRASCHUNGSGETRRÄNKE


----------



## Marsmann (25. Dezember 2006)

momin leutes


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Dezember 2006)

moin ihr leuts
komm grad von de Oma - esse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (26. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer kommt Donnerstag mit ?



 

Wo und wie lang? Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Dezember 2006)

Morsche, 
die Gans bzw. derer beider Schenkel habe ich einer intensiven Verarbeitung und Verdauung unterzogen. Dies hat mich sogar am Neu-Isenburger Bhf vorbeigeführt. (wollte dort aber nicht am 1.Feiertag stören) Wie so oft, wenn ich allein fahr, konnte ich wenigstens das Tempo bestimmen . Geh mal die Pungde eitrache und mich dann hinlegen (bin hier wieder allein) ...


----------



## Marsmann (26. Dezember 2006)

wohnt irgendwer i der gegend um hamm/westfahlen?


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wohnt irgendwer i der gegend um hamm/westfahlen?


Wir sind hier alle (wenn ich nicht völlig daneben liege) aus der Gegend zwischen Frankfurt und Wiesbaden (Main-Taunus-Kreis + Hochtaunuskreis) (was ich noch annähernd mit NRW verbinde ist, daß ich in Oberhausen geboren bin und meine ersten 6 Lenze dort verbracht habe).


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wohnt irgendwer i der gegend um hamm/westfahlen?



Viele von uns babbeln Hessisch. Wo könnte das sein? 

Rätselfrage: *Welche grosse Finanzmetropole liegt an welchem Mittelgebirge.*


----------



## Marsmann (26. Dezember 2006)

hätte ja zufall sein können naja auch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Dezember 2006)

Gude Nachd Sdf (mal schauen ob's am 29. bei mir geht)


----------



## Maggo (26. Dezember 2006)

liegt ihr alle noch im bett??? ich hock hier seid stunden rum und nix passiert, da geh ich lieber ein paar punkte einfahren.


----------



## fUEL (26. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wir sind hier alle (wenn ich nicht völlig daneben liege) aus der Gegend zwischen Frankfurt und Wiesbaden (Main-Taunus-Kreis + Hochtaunuskreis) (was ich noch annähernd mit NRW verbinde ist, daß ich in Oberhausen geboren bin und meine ersten 6 Lenze dort verbracht habe).



Naja eher zwischen Bad Nauheim und Wiesbaden, Pfaffenwiesbach lliegt ca 20 km nördlich von Frankfurt.( oder eher nordöstllich)


----------



## fUEL (26. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wo und wie lang? Treffpunkt?



Üblicherweise Hohemark 14 Uhr
Dauer bis ca 18Uhr

Könnt sein, dass ich mit dem Crosser komme, dann wird es nicht so traillastig - will mich da trailtechnisch erst mal mit vertraut machen.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche,
> die Gans bzw. derer beider Schenkel habe ich einer intensiven Verarbeitung und Verdauung unterzogen. Dies hat mich sogar am Neu-Isenburger Bhf vorbeigeführt. (wollte dort aber nicht am 1.Feiertag stören) Wie so oft, wenn ich allein fahr, konnte ich wenigstens das Tempo bestimmen . Geh mal die Pungde eitrache und mich dann hinlegen (bin hier wieder allein) ...



Um wieviel Uhr warst de denn in unsrer Gegend? Ich bin 15:30 -17:30 gefahren, war in der Gegend des Langener Waldsees. Schade das wir uns nicht gesehen hatten.


----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,

so bald isses geschafft. Dann iss die Fresserei vorbei. Heut iss nochema die Verwandschaft draa unn bald dörf isch widder awweide.


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> so bald isses geschafft. Dann iss die Fresserei vorbei. ...



Moje,

schaaade!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Dezember 2006)

moije


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin, SDF war gerade bei mir
> Nebenbei haben wir überlegt, ob das nicht als REINE Mannstour
> stattfinden sollte



Darf ich mit langen Haaren bei einer REINEN Mannstour mit?


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> Wie so oft, wenn ich allein fahr, konnte ich wenigstens das Tempo bestimmen .
> ...



Oha, da müsse die Pilode abbä geguckt habbe, als de se baam Start übberholt hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Gestern war ne richtig schöne Tour am Waldsee

Ich war mit nem Kumpel unterwegs und wir haben zwei Thermosflachen gefüllt mit Tee mit Rum verdünnt dabei gehabt vielleicht wars auch Rum mit Tee verdünnt. War auf jedenfall nach der ersten Flasche nicht mehr kalt


----------



## Maggo (26. Dezember 2006)

> Darf ich mit langen Haaren bei einer REINEN Mannstour mit?



du derfst übberall midd, du hast ja kaan saddelschnellsbanner.


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> du derfst übberall midd, du hast ja kaan saddelschnellsbanner.



ei subber!  Als zwidder hat mer voll die frei Auswahl.  Am beste gefällt mer des übrichens baam Duusche in Sportanlaache!


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Naja eher zwischen Bad Nauheim und Wiesbaden, Pfaffenwiesbach lliegt ca 20 km nördlich von Frankfurt.( oder eher nordöstllich)


Pfaffenwiesbach is doch Hochtaunuskreis (HG), oder ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr warst de denn in unsrer Gegend? Ich bin 15:30 -17:30 gefahren, war in der Gegend des Langener Waldsees. Schade das wir uns nicht gesehen hatten.


Misthätichdochanrufensollen... so gegen 16:15 - 16:30 war ich am Bhf und bin dann auch zum Waldsee und den Trail dort (in der richtigen Richtung) gefahren.
War jetzt schon des zwaide mol in aaner Woch, wo isch häd arufe solle Nächste mal eben.


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gestern war ne richtig schöne Tour am Waldsee
> 
> Ich war mit nem Kumpel unterwegs und wir haben zwei Thermosflachen gefüllt mit Tee mit Rum verdünnt dabei gehabt vielleicht wars auch Rum mit Tee verdünnt. War auf jedenfall nach der ersten Flasche nicht mehr kalt


Sooooooo neeeeeee Schaaaaaaaiiiiiiii**. Häd doch anrufe solle


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Das Schlammloch am Trail ist momentan rischtisch schee. Hab auf dem Trail frische Spuren gesehen, die warn dann wohl von Dir?

Bist Du nach dem Schlammloch hochgekommen oder mußtest Du absteigen?


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oha, da müsse die Pilode abbä geguckt habbe, als de se baam Start übberholt hast!



Nach dem Rodkraud had isch ä exdra Schub, die ham vielleischd es Näsche gerümpfd ...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Mußt eben die Carrera Bahn aufbauen. Is ne evolution. Seit Carrera in China produziert ist das doch der größte Schei*. Nach dem aufbauen brauch oich mindestens ne Flasche roten um mich widder zu berüsche.  Des Ding is viel zu groß fer des klaane Zimmer. Ausserdem gehe die Autos immer gleich kaput. Des kost en Haufe Geld wenn des kaafe tust und danach wenn des fahrn tust aach noch e mal. Fast wie a Bike...


un üwwerhaupt, grummbl, schrei, Fluch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das Schlammloch am Trail ist momentan rischtisch schee. Hab auf dem Trail frische Spuren gesehen, die warn dann wohl von Dir?
> 
> Bist Du nach dem Schlammloch hochgekommen oder mußtest Du absteigen?


Ich mußte absteigen, da ich die Linkskurve nicht so schnell gesehen hab und nicht mit so'nem Schlammloch gerechnet hab (zu hohen Gang drin gehabt).


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich mußte absteigen, da ich die Linkskurve nicht so schnell gesehen hab und nicht mit so'nem Schlammloch gerechnet hab (zu hohen Gang drin gehabt).



Man kann rechts neben dem Schlammpes fahren...newer is üwwertriewwe, da is net ganz so viel Schlampes


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mußt eben die Carrera Bahn aufbauen. Is ne evolution. Seit Carrera in China produziert ist das doch der größte Schei*. Nach dem aufbauen brauch oich mindestens ne Flasche roten um mich widder zu berüsche.  Des Ding is viel zu groß fer des klaane Zimmer. Ausserdem gehe die Autos immer gleich kaput. Des kost en Haufe Geld wenn des kaafe tust und danach wenn des fahrn tust aach noch e mal. Fast wie a Bike...
> 
> 
> un üwwerhaupt, grummbl, schrei, Fluch


Schaad das ich heud nachmittach weg muß; sonst häd ich den Plastikkleber mitgebracht (und auch gern ein paar Runden gedreht )


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Schaad das ich heud nachmittach weg muß; sonst häd ich den Plastikkleber mitgebracht (und auch gern ein paar Runden gedreht )



Da brauchst Du gude Nerve


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Man kann rechts neben dem Schlammpes fahren...newer is üwwertriewwe, da is net ganz so viel Schlampes


Das kannst Du mir ja nochmal die Woche erklären; inkl. der Flüssigkeitsversorgung ; geht die Woche aber erst so ab 13:00 Uhr bei mir. Muß jetzt los, Tschüss.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Des mach ich doch gern, awer nur wenn ich mit derf und mir ganz viel Rum mit Tee debei habbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Ha, ha, Du weist wie man müde Krieger aufheitert!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Darf ich mit langen Haaren bei einer REINEN Mannstour mit?



REIN bezog sich natürlich auf RITTERLICHE TUGENDEN: Keuschheit, Abkehr von
Völlerei und weltlichen Dingen -Statussymbolen- die z.B.nicht der demütigen
Fortbewegung auf 2rädern dienen, wie FULLYS oder gar TUPPERBIKES
Sind nun alle Fragen beanwortet, Geeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrddddd


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> REIN bezog sich natürlich auf RITTERLICHE TUGENDEN: Keuschheit, Abkehr von
> Völlerei und weltlichen Dingen -Statussymbolen- die z.B.nicht der demütigen
> Fortbewegung auf 2rädern dienen, wie FULLYS oder gar TUPPERBIKES
> Sind nun alle Fragen beanwortet, Geeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrddddd



Wenn Ihr Euch von all den schönen Sachen enthalten wollt mach ich da aber nicht mit, des is was für Mädchen. 

Es lebe Sex, Drugs and Rock ´n Roll!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Mal was anderes. Wie oft wechselt Ihr den Eure Kettenblätter im Vergleich zu Ritzel und Kette? 

Welche Kettenblätter sind den empfehlendwert?

(Ich weis jetzt wieso die tolle KMC X9sl und die neue Sram Kette auch nicht läuft, s.o.)


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Moin Gerd,
schon wach, wird doch grad erst dunkel draußen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Euch von all den schönen Sachen enthalten wollt mach ich da aber nicht mit, des is was für Mädchen.
> 
> Es lebe Sex, Drugs and Rock ´n Roll!



OK. Überredet 
Dann kommste aber auch mit 
Für welche Mädchen


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Wie oft wechselt Ihr den Eure Kettenblätter im Vergleich zu Ritzel und Kette?
> 
> Welche Kettenblätter sind den empfehlendwert?
> 
> (Ich weis jetzt wieso die tolle KMC X9sl und die neue Sram Kette auch nicht läuft, s.o.)



Als ich nach ca. 5 Monaten Ritzel und Kette wechselte, war es bereits zu spät. Die Blätter waren auch schon runter. Da ich die jedoch nicht gleich mitwechselte, habe ich mir mittlerweile (2-3 Monate) auch wieder Kassette und Kette geliefert. Versuche alles noch ein wenig im Wintermatsch zu fahren, habe neue Ausstattung aber bereits komplett hier liegen. Alles XT, keine anderen Erfahrungen.

Bisher mußte ich noch nie so häufig wechseln! Das mag daran liegen, dass ich erst seit etwa Mitte des Jahres trailig fahre. Das ich nach wenigen (nicht professionellen) Monaten schon einen Nobby Nic glatt gefahren habe, muß aber am Material liegen! Alles auf Konsum ausgerichtet (oder vielleicht doch Grip?).


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Ich will ja mit, so ne richtige ich "verausgab mich Tour" ist aber momentan nicht drin. Hab immer noch ne Erkältung und bin gestern auch nur gefahren weil ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten hab. Mein gestriger Mitfahrer fuhr und fährt so langsam das Ihr Ihn nich mitnehmen würdet! Im Moment genau das richtige für mich.


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Gerd,
> schon wach, wird doch grad erst dunkel draußen?



entsteige gaaaannz langsam dem Reich der Träume, dem Dunklen, der Welt der Möglichkeiten!  Habe mich psychisch (per Freeride-DVD) aufs Punkte-Holen eingestellt und werde mich nun auch gaaannz langsam physisch präparieren.  Wenn es dann etwa `ne Stunde stockduster ist, werde ich für heute 4-6 WPPs holen fahren.


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> REIN bezog sich natürlich auf RITTERLICHE TUGENDEN: Keuschheit, Abkehr von
> Völlerei und weltlichen Dingen -Statussymbolen- die z.B.nicht der demütigen
> Fortbewegung auf 2rädern dienen, wie FULLYS oder gar TUPPERBIKES
> Sind nun alle Fragen beanwortet, Geeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrddddd



Dafür, das Du nicht wirklich was gesagt hast (entschuldige Maggo!): Ja! 

Ansonsten: Sex (geiles neues Bike-Teil), Drugs (Geschwindigkeitsrausch) und Rock`n`Roll (Stein und Luftrolle aufs Kreuzbein)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Zusammenfassend läßt sich also sagen, einmal im Jahr:

neue Kette Ritzel und Kettenblatt
ein Satz Reifen (wenn man genügsam ist)
6-8 Sätze Bremsbeläge (vorne und hinten addiert)
eine Überholung der Gabel
alle Leger neu
eine neue Schwinge
ein neuer Sattel

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mir das Hobby leisten kann


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend läßt sich also sagen, einmal im Jahr:
> 
> neue Kette Ritzel und Kettenblatt  [150Eus]
> ein Satz Reifen (wenn man genügsam ist) [60 Eus]
> ...



Summe=800 Eus

des is ja teurer wie rauchen! (Preise sind alle eher niedrig als hoch)


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend läßt sich also sagen, einmal im Jahr:
> 
> neue Kette Ritzel und Kettenblatt
> ein Satz Reifen (wenn man genügsam ist)
> ...



Ritzel und Reifen mindestens zwei Satz! Bremsbeläge reichen auch nicht. Bitte, bitte, bitte, rechne jetzt nicht auch noch die Kosten vor!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

zu spät!


Sagt bloß nix meiner Frau!!  Bitte, bitte, bitte...


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Summe=800 Eus
> 
> des is ja teurer wie rauchen! (Preise sind alle eher niedrig als hoch)



krmblrrrrrrknufffbatschchchchch.................


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

tschuldigung


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Die Alben "Then play on" von Fleetwood Mac und "Deep Purple" von Deep Purple sind übrigens auch nur was für richtige Kerle!


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> tschuldigung



hmpf, ok!  

my baby kriegt grad the rock (Rattlesnake shake)!


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> zu spät!
> 
> 
> Sagt bloß nix meiner Frau!!  Bitte, bitte, bitte...



 






 natürlich nicht, will ja endlich mal wieder mit Dir fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Wir sollten uns am Ende des Jahres wg. der Kosten treffen und diese mit gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Alkohol runterspülen


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns am Ende des Jahres wg. der Kosten treffen und diese mit gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Alkohol runterspülen



 wann genau und wo?

Kombiniert mit Filme-Abend?


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Alben "Then play on" von Fleetwood Mac und "Deep Purple" von Deep Purple sind übrigens auch nur was für richtige Kerle!



Madge ist gefunden, nun wird sich gekloppt!  

Uuuuuuaaaaaaahhhhh........


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wann genau und wo?
> 
> Kombiniert mit Filme-Abend?



Genau, un mer saufe für genauso viel Geld wie des Bike im Jahr koste tut.

Dann sin me schee lull un lall   

und des a ganz Zeit lang....

Also mit dem Filmeabend, des könne mer schon bei mir mache. Die Woche is aber Abends recht ausgebucht bei mir. Zudem gibts auch die Personebeschränkung, es sei denn es wär Sommer un mir mache e Freiluftveranstaltung dadraus. Mit Grille usw. Des hät bestimmt was. Wenn mer richtisch Lull un Lall sinn werd dann de Beamer aageworfe. Un wenn die Nachbarn frage sach ich mir ham uns de selbstgedreht Film vom letzte Fahrn aagegugt.   Dann wern se bleed gugge!

Bei mir gehts also erst widder im nächste Jahr. Nemme eischentlich aach en Beamer mit nach Südtirol? Dann könne mer Awend gugge wie mer uns am nächste Tach weh tue könne!


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Genau, un mer saufe für genauso viel Geld wie des Bike im Jahr koste tut.
> 
> Dann sin me schee lull un lall
> 
> ...



Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob das nächste Treffen beim Hirsch stattfindet.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Da hab ich nix gege, hauptsache treffe und hauptsache ich kann diesmal mit dabei sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Es Carosche is da. Gleich werd widder nur noch Liebsgeflüster üwwers Netz gehe..... 


Hallo Caro, is alles bestens bei Dir?


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es Carosche is da. Gleich werd widder nur noch Liebsgeflüster üwwers Netz gehe.....



Wieso en erst gleich??  Ich schwärm doch schon die ganz Zeit!   (My Dream, ich weiß, ich weiß, läuft schon zum zweiten mal!  )


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Ei Gerd, des was ich doch das Du die ganze Zeit vonerer schwärme tust. Nur die dappisch Rapunzel läßt ihr Haar net runner.


----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> REIN bezog sich natürlich auf RITTERLICHE TUGENDEN: *Keuschheit, Abkehr von
> Völlerei und weltlichen Dingen -Statussymbolen*- die z.B.nicht der demütigen
> Fortbewegung auf 2rädern dienen, wie *FULLYS* oder gar *TUPPERBIKES*
> Sind nun alle Fragen beanwortet, Geeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrddddd


Ach, unnd mit wem fahr ich jetzt.  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns am Ende des Jahres wg. der Kosten treffen und diese mit gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Alkohol runterspülen



Silvester mit den Plauschern...........


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei Gerd, des was ich doch das Du die ganze Zeit vonerer schwärme tust. Nur die dappisch Rapunzel läßt ihr Haar net runner.



 kannste ma du midder redde?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> kannste ma du midder redde?



Besser sinn umgekehrte Verhältnisse. Such dir a Leiter werfs vom Turm und dann muß es Rapunzelsche frache ob Du es Harr runnerwerfe tust. Des is die besser Ausgangssituation. Und des net nur manchmal sondern immer....

Dank an die rischtische Kerle!


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ach, unnd mit wem fahr ich jetzt.
> ...



Wolle mer e Langhaarische-Frakzion unner der Plauscher uffmache?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> kannste ma du midder redde?



Gerd, rischtische Kerle warte net druff das es Haar runnergelasse werd...


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Besser sinn umgekehrte Verhältnisse. Such dir a Leiter werfs vom Turm und dann muß es Rapunzelsche frache ob Du es Harr runnerwerfe tust. Des is die besser Ausgangssituation. Und des net nur manchmal sondern immer....
> 
> Dank an die rischtische Kerle!



ok, (abgehakt) bzw. "Oh Well"


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

un es rapunzelsche will doch en rischtische Kerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Also nix wie Hie, erklimm erst die Bursch und dann...


Viel Spaß


----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es Carosche is da. Gleich werd widder nur noch Liebsgeflüster üwwers Netz gehe.....
> 
> 
> Hallo Caro, is alles bestens bei Dir?


Subber 



Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso en erst gleich??  Ich schwärm doch schon die ganz Zeit!   (My Dream, ich weiß, ich weiß, läuft schon zum zweiten mal!  )


Das de des ned kabierst. Ich steh mer uff Tade unn ned uff so e gebabbel. Abbä jez isses eh vorbei.  Ich habb da so aaner kennegelernt....... 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei Gerd, des was ich doch das Du die ganze Zeit vonerer schwärme tust. Nur die dappisch Rapunzel läßt ihr Haar net runner.


 Nee, mer hädde des emanzipierter aafange müsse. Mei Haan sinn hald zu korz, de Gerd hädd sei Haar runnerlasse solle.


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also nix wie Hie, erklimm erst die Bursch und dann...
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß



lech mei Rüsdung aa un leech los!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da hab ich nix gege, hauptsache treffe und hauptsache ich kann diesmal mit dabei sein!



Von mir aus kannste immer


----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Besser sinn umgekehrte Verhältnisse. Such dir a Leiter werfs vom Turm und dann muß es Rapunzelsche frache ob Du es Harr runnerwerfe tust. Des is die besser Ausgangssituation. Und des net nur manchmal sondern immer....
> 
> Dank an die rischtische Kerle!


OK, Du warst schneller.... 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd, rischtische Kerle warte net druff das es Haar runnergelasse werd...


Stimmt die hole sich Keuleschlesch. 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also nix wie Hie, erklimm erst die Bursch und dann...
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß


Da habb isch aach noch e Wördsche midzuredde.


----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> lech mei Rüsdung aa un leech los!


Du kennst mich ja escht schonn 


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Von mir aus kannste immer



Hirsch


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Das de des ned kabierst. Ich steh mer uff Tade unn ned uff so e gebabbel. Abbä jez isses eh vorbei.  Ich habb da so aaner kennegelernt.......
> ...



*A*aaaahhh............


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Da habb isch aach noch e Wördsche midzuredde.



Isch denk Du willst en rischtische Kerl  En rischitsche Kerl nimmt dir die Keule ab, streichelt Dich lieb demit und zerrt dich dann an Deine Harrn in sei Höhle. Was dann kommt will ich hier emal net weiter vertiefe...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Von mir aus kannste immer



De sagt mei Frau auch..., ähh des geht wohl zu weit hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Isch denk Du willst en rischtische Kerl  En rischitsche Kerl nimmt dir die Keule ab, streichelt Dich lieb demit und zerrt dich dann an Deine Harrn in sei Höhle. Was dann kommt will ich hier emal net weiter vertiefe...



Versuchsd du misch zu verstehn .............gebbs e ma uff.


----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2006)

Jetz abbä noch ema, wollt ihr Silvester zusamme feiern odder nur ema so.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> De sagt mei Frau auch..., ähh des geht wohl zu weit hier



Deine Frau meint aber nicht biken, oooooooooooodeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr


----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> *A*aaaahhh............



Du ned draurisch sein, dem gebb isch ned lang, der dud nämlisch ned beige.


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du ned draurisch sein, dem gebb isch ned lang, der dud nämlisch ned beige.



Des sinn ja ideale Voraussezunge...  Abbä, dange fer de trost!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du ned draurisch sein, dem gebb isch ned lang, der dud nämlisch ned beige.



Gerd Du verkommst zu zweiten Wahl, geh fort un such der e anner.


Silvester find ich gut is aber fer diesesJahr schon zu spät. Ich werd den Tach mit der besten Freundin maaner Fraa un ihrm Mann verbringe. Beides kaa Biker. Er is Bänker macht kaan Sport sondern liest liewer die Zeitung. 

Gerd Du siehst die Weibsleut bringe aan zu Sache die mar gar net mache will!


Ei was tue ich misch uuf Silvester freue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Des sinn ja ideale Voraussezunge...  Abbä, dange fer de trost!





Gerd so geht des net, zeisch Ihr mal des Bild von Deiner neuen Nachbarin, un sach Ihr auch das se schon geklobbt hat die neu Nachbarin und gesacht das du net ausgelastet bist. Wenn Du ihrn Mann wärst häätest kei kraft mehr zum Bike die würds de dann fer aanern Sache brauche.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Früher da hats sowas net gegewwe. Da hawwe die Fraue noch gewust was sich gehöhrt, hat mein Opa immer gesacht!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Maggo wie is en des bei Dir?


----------



## Maggo (26. Dezember 2006)

> Ei was tue ich misch uuf Silvester freue...



unn ich erst, ich kann mich net vom gedanke löse ohne mei fraa zu feiern, die widderrum will aber zu ihrer beste freundin, die en hund hat un deswesche net wegkann. mein beste kumbel feierd e digg wg party in de stadt. 

wenischtstens bin ich dann am nächste daach ned so gerädert bei de dimb tour.


----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd so geht des net, zeisch Ihr mal des Bild von Deiner neuen Nachbarin, un sach Ihr auch das se schon geklobbt hat die neu Nachbarin und gesacht das du net ausgelastet bist. Wenn Du ihrn Mann wärst häätest kei kraft mehr zum Bike die würds de dann fer aanern Sache brauche.



Isch habb den Annern widder inn die Wüst geschickt.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Ei alleine unnerhalte macht aach kein Spaß, da geh lieber mal fort bein Kumpel. Saufe Rauche unn dumme Zeusch üwwer die Weiber schwetze! 


Bis später


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> unn ich erst, ich kann mich net vom gedanke löse ohne mei fraa zu feiern, die widderrum will aber zu ihrer beste freundin, die en hund hat un deswesche net wegkann. mein beste kumbel feierd e digg wg party in de stadt.
> 
> wenischtstens bin ich dann am nächste daach ned so gerädert bei de dimb tour.



Komm doch aach zu mam Kumpel, da könne mer schee lästern


----------



## Maggo (26. Dezember 2006)

> Maggo wie is en des bei Dir?



satt aber glücklich.

wo mer vorhin bei werkstattkosten warn: ich glaub mei lager am hinnerbau sinn hie, was kostn sowas? die kiste knackt wie bescheuert, ich geh gleich mal auf die fehlersuche.


----------



## Maggo (26. Dezember 2006)

> Komm doch aach zu mam Kumpel,



ich derf heut kaa auto mehr faahn.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch habb den Annern widder inn die Wüst geschickt.



Des Statement sacht mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2006)

So isch geh dann ma e paar Püngdscher mache.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich derf heut kaa auto mehr faahn.



Isch bald aach net mehr


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

So muß jetzt los................


----------



## Maggo (26. Dezember 2006)

dann bleib hier, die caro haut auch schon widder ab.


----------



## Maggo (26. Dezember 2006)

zu spät.


----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2006)

Binn ja nur e Stünndsche wegg.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So isch geh dann ma e paar Püngdscher mache.



alternativve Sport, 2 Pünktschen, da muß er awwer mindestens a halbe stunn aushalte       Viel Spaß


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Binn ja nur e Stünndsche wegg.



des wärn dann zweimla a viertel Stunn anreise un e halb Stunn Training.


Ich glaab ich geh jetzt werklich bevor nochs Ärscher gibt 


sorry Maggo, aber Du hast ja schon  

Vielleicht schau ich mal vom Kumpel aus rein


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> alternativve Sport, 2 Pünktschen, da muß er awwer mindestens a halbe stunn aushalte       Viel Spaß



Schwächling!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch habb den Annern widder inn die Wüst geschickt.



  geht des immer so schnell bei der???


----------



## fUEL (26. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Pfaffenwiesbach is doch Hochtaunuskreis (HG), oder ?



Ja aber sozusagen fast der nördlichste Punkt


----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> alternativve Sport, 2 Pünktschen, da muß er awwer mindestens a halbe stunn aushalte       Viel Spaß


Von was dusde dann redde. Isch war laufe. 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ......
> Ich glaab ich geh jetzt werklich bevor nochs Ärscher gibt  .......


Des iss aach besser so. Mach Disch blos vom Agger. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Schwächling!


So langsam wer isch abbä neugierisch....... 



Arachne schrieb:


> geht des immer so schnell bei der???


Ei klar. Heut werd flexibilidäd erwarded unn die Zeid werd als schnelllebischer. Da muss mer sisch aabasse.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Dezember 2006)

n'abend


----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> n'abend



N'abend Crazy-Racer


----------



## arkonis (26. Dezember 2006)

Am Freitag darf ich wieder fahren  vielleicht sogar auf dem Feldberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schwächling!



Worin begründest Du deine Beurteilung?


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Worin begründest Du deine Beurteilung?



Nicht Du! Er, der nur `ne halbe Stunde schafft!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Na dann is ja gut. Ich rechne übrigens in Tagen wie is das bei Dir?


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na dann is ja gut. Ich rechne übrigens in Tagen wie is das bei Dir?



Ja, das geht. Als Naturwissenschaftler kenne ich ja die E-Angaben!


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Dezember 2006)

N'abend zusammen,
wer is denn nu online, Gerd oder Uwe ? (wechselt ständig)

Edit: ahhhh, nu beide


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Gerd, was haben die XT Kettenblätter gekostet?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> N'abend zusammen,
> wer is denn nu online, Gerd oder Uwe ? (wechselt ständig)
> 
> Edit: ahhhh, nu beide



Hei Balu,
hast de Zeit?


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hei Balu,
> hast de Zeit?


ImMo scho, wat gibbet ?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Wo is en de Gerd jetzt? Ungefähr reicht, nicht auf den cent genau!


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd, was haben die XT Kettenblätter gekostet?



1 x Kettenblatt Shimano XT 22 Zähne  	14,99 EUR
1 x Kettenblatt Shimano XT 32 Zähne 	18,99 EUR
1 x Kettenblatt Shimano XT 44 Zähne 	54,99 EUR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Schei*e  


wo?


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Dezember 2006)

Das mid dene Keddeblädder det mich ach interessiere (mein großes und mittleres habbe schon seid längerem ahn Zagge ab )


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

@Cartsen:
Hast de das gelesen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3297036&postcount=7754
Gerd nicht lesen!


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schei*e
> 
> 
> wo?



bei cycle-aix.de. Sind aber schwarz. Bis 10.1. haben die Betriebsferien.

Müssen wirklich alle ausgetauscht werden?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

nicht zu vergessen das:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3297043&postcount=7755


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> bei cycle-aix.de. Sind aber schwarz. Bis 10.1. haben die Betriebsferien.
> 
> Müssen wirklich alle ausgetauscht werden?



Da das Mittlere und das Grosse fertisch sind müsse beim klaane glaub ich net mehr drübber rede


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Gerd nicht lesen!



Nächstens bitte ned den Hinweis: "Gerd, unbedingt aagucke!"


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Cartsen:
> Hast de das gelesen?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3297036&postcount=7754
> Gerd nicht lesen!


Hast Du schon mal soviel für Keddeblädder gezahlt ? Dann resch disch ned glei widder uff, GAAAAANZ RUISCCHHH
Ansonsten hald blos die Schnauze, wenn des ma Fraa liest ....
Da sind die Preise vom Gerd aber verdrächlischer, wedde mal gugge wo die sin ...


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2006)

auch wenn ich hier schon lang nicht mehr mitkomm,

das wesentliche hab ich immer noch im auge :

    @fUEL     

wünsche dir einen schönen tag und ne tolle geburtstags-bike-tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Dezember 2006)

zum Glügg hab isch des Raache vor sächs Joar uffgebbe ...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nächstens bitte ned den Hinweis: "Gerd, unbedingt aagucke!"



Gerd kennst Du denn Schmerzknopf?

Das is ein Drucktaster in dem ein Reiszwecken eingebaut ist. Sprich wenn den drückst gibts Schmerzen. Der wird in UNIs aufgehängt mit nem Schild dran "Schmerzknopf bitte nicht drücken" und was glaubst Du was passiert?


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Huch, danke Fux, is ja schon morgen - äh, ich mein is nich mer gestern!

 *Alles Gute fUEL!!!*  

Bin auf Deinen Crosser gespannt!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch wenn ich hier schon lang nicht mehr mitkomm,
> 
> das wesentliche hab ich immer noch im auge :
> 
> ...



Ja schau jetzt is es passiert, de Frank is e Jahr älter geworn, hoffentlich net auch aans vernünftischer  

Dann will ich Dir emal alles gude zum Geburtsdach wünsche, las Dirs heut gutgehn, schaff net soviel und mach nur des was de willst.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd kennst Du denn Schmerzknopf?
> 
> Das is ein Drucktaster in dem ein Reiszwecken eingebaut ist. Sprich wenn den drückst gibts Schmerzen. Der wird in UNIs aufgehängt mit nem Schild dran "Schmerzknopf bitte nicht drücken" und was glaubst Du was passiert?



eebe! Un warum hängste den hier drin uff???


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

isch wooolt emaaaaaaaaaal guuuuuuuuugge was passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Kaum is es zwölf, da is es Geburtagskind schon da


Einen wunderschönen guten Abend wünsch isch Dir Frank. 
Hast nen guten Wein in der Hand?


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



wadd nur!  





Lucafabieeeeeeeennnnnne..........


----------



## fUEL (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja schau jetzt is es passiert, de Frank is e Jahr älter geworn, hoffentlich net auch aans vernünftischer
> 
> Dann will ich Dir emal alles gude zum Geburtsdach wünsche, las Dirs heut gutgehn, schaff net soviel und mach nur des was de willst.



Danke alle zusamme; ihr seid die erste die mir gradulieren mei Frau red ned mer mit mir weil ich so ein Film aageguckt hab wo se einen Frauenkopf aus em wasser gezogen habn (Krimi im 1. oder 2. ) Wer so ebbes guckt ist pervers und vollkommen entartet und da will sie jetzt ein eigenes zimmer im neuen jahr.
pikanterweise ist heute auch unser hochzeitstag. ich hab die Blumen einfach ins bad gestellt, sollen se da stehn.
Bin ich regisseur, oder- das Leben is viel härder 

Wieso seid ihr dann all noch wach????


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Danke alle zusamme; ihr seid die erste die mir gradulieren mei Frau red ned mer mit mir weil ich so ein Film aageguckt hab wo se einen Frauenkopf aus em wasser gezogen habn (Krimi im 1. oder 2. ) Wer so ebbes guckt ist pervers und vollkommen entartet und da will sie jetzt ein eigenes zimmer im neuen jahr.
> pikanterweise ist heute auch unser hochzeitstag. ich hab die Blumen einfach ins bad gestellt, sollen se da stehn.
> Bin ich regisseur, oder- das Leben is viel härder
> 
> Wieso seid ihr dann all noch wach????



 !!!

Mer habbe uff Dich gewadd!


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Dezember 2006)

Einen schönen Tag wüsch ich Dir un allzeit schöne Trails und die Zaid dadezu 

 Dank an den Fux


----------



## fUEL (27. Dezember 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch wenn ich hier schon lang nicht mehr mitkomm,
> 
> das wesentliche hab ich immer noch im auge :
> 
> ...



Wart nur ab meue bist Du dran


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Danke alle zusamme; ihr seid die erste die mir gradulieren mei Frau red ned mer mit mir weil ich so ein Film aageguckt hab wo se einen Frauenkopf aus em wasser gezogen habn (Krimi im 1. oder 2. )



Des war doch en Plastikkob, soweit ich waas war der Plastikkob aber des harmloseste Ding in dem Film





fUEL schrieb:


> Wieso seid ihr dann all noch wach????



Ei weil mer Dir graduliern wollte!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> !!!
> 
> Mer habbe uff Dich gewadd!



wie immer


----------



## fUEL (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kaum is es zwölf, da is es Geburtagskind schon da
> 
> 
> Einen wunderschönen guten Abend wünsch isch Dir Frank.
> Hast nen guten Wein in der Hand?



Kennst mich gut abber das kann mer sich ned schee drinke, wege dem Wasserkopp is alles hin im moment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Dezember 2006)

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBUTSTAG, FRANK   

Und viel Spaß mit Deinem Geschenk


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kennst mich gut abber das kann mer sich ned schee drinke, wege dem Wasserkopp is alles hin im moment.



öchendwie unfassbaa!  Da muss doch vorher noch öchendebbes bassiert sei... Werd bestimmt schnell widder besser!  Jedefalls drück ich der die Daume!


----------



## fUEL (27. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBUTSTAG, FRANK
> 
> Und viel Spaß mit Deinem Geschenk



Verkaufe 1 Crossrennrad........................bzw. den weiblichen Anteil daran.................

Verschenke Brillantohrringe 0,6ct top wesselton mit tahitiperle..............

mit ........


----------



## fUEL (27. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> öchendwie unfassbaa!  Da muss doch vorher noch öchendebbes bassiert sei... Werd bestimmt schnell widder besser!  Jedefalls drück ich der die Daume!



Naja wenns schlimmer wer hab ich ja noch die Flasch Williams von meim Vadder, die ich gestern krisch hab awwer dann kann ich 2 Tach kein Rad fahr..................................n

Ja, meine Schwiegermutter war krank und mein  Schwager ( nicht der Rad - fahrer) war nicht eben freundlich. und das hab auch ich mir antun müssen und bin totzdem (fast) gut drauf.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Verkaufe 1 Crossrennrad........................bzw. den weiblichen Anteil daran.................
> 
> Verschenke Brillantohrringe 0,6ct top wesselton mit tahitiperle..............
> 
> mit ........



erstema ruhisch Blut! Des werd bestimmt bald widder guud.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Verkaufe 1 Crossrennrad........................bzw. den weiblichen Anteil daran.................
> 
> Verschenke Brillantohrringe 0,6ct top wesselton mit tahitiperle..............
> 
> mit ........



Lieb von Dir, daß Du an mich denkst, aber Du weißt doch, im Moment kein Bedarf, oder........


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Verkaufe 1 Crossrennrad........................bzw. den weiblichen Anteil daran.................Verschenke Brillantohrringe 0,6ct top wesselton mit tahitiperle..............mit ........


Urrgghhh.... isch hoff des is ned so ernst wie's rübberkimmd 

Uwe: guggsde ach grad bei cycle-aix ? Wolle mer was zusamme bestelle ? Isch häd da so einisches was isch odder ma Fraa gebrauche könnd .


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Urrgghhh.... isch hoff des is ned so ernst wie's rübberkimmd
> 
> Uwe: guggsde ach grad bei cycle-aix ? Wolle mer was zusamme bestelle ? Isch häd da so einisches was isch odder ma Fraa gebrauche könnd .



Ich aach!

Ich vergleich immä mid bike-components.de un hibike.de. Nur ma z.B.: Bike-components hat die 180er sechsloch Bremsscheibe am günstischste; hibike hat die Pannemilch von DT un des power gel 24er Pack am günstischste.


----------



## fUEL (27. Dezember 2006)

Dank Euch für die Glickwinsch unn sach 'Guud nacht!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich aach!
> 
> Ich vergleich immä mid bike-components.de un hibike.de. Nur ma z.B.: Bike-components hat die 180er sechsloch Bremsscheibe am günstischste; hibike hat die Pannemilch von DT un des power gel 24er Pack am günstischste.



Power Gel is Doping


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Dezember 2006)

@fUEL:   Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, nimms nicht so schwer mit dem Alter D ) und bleib wie du bist!   Sehen uns dann ja am Donnerstag an der Hohemark.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Jatzt hab ich auch geschaut

aber wenn drei Kettenblätter ganz knappe 90 Eus kosten, frag ich mich obs nicht besser ist gleich die Version zu kaufen
http://www.cycle-aix.de/product_inf...XT-Kurbel-Hollowtech-II-incl--Innenlager.html


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Power Gel is Doping



Du hast de Power-Körper, ich braach des Power-Gel!


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jatzt hab ich auch geschaut
> 
> aber wenn drei Kettenblätter ganz knappe 90 Eus kosten, frag ich mich obs nicht besser ist gleich die Version zu kaufen
> http://www.cycle-aix.de/product_inf...XT-Kurbel-Hollowtech-II-incl--Innenlager.html



15  mehr un mehr zeuch was rumliecht...


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jatzt hab ich auch geschaut
> 
> aber wenn drei Kettenblätter ganz knappe 90 Eus kosten, frag ich mich obs nicht besser ist gleich die Version zu kaufen
> http://www.cycle-aix.de/product_inf...XT-Kurbel-Hollowtech-II-incl--Innenlager.html



Da hasse wohl recht, die 15 EUS für die Kurbeln *und* neues Innenlager mache den Kohl ach nemmer fedd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> 15  mehr un mehr zeuch was rumliecht...


Hebbs de des für ä Zwaid-Bike uff ?


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hebbs de des für ä Zwaid-Bike uff ?



next monat kommt inner Zeitschrift e Test übber schnelle Enduros!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hebbs de des für ä Zwaid-Bike uff ?


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> next monat kommt inner Zeitschrift e Test übber schnelle Enduros!!!



Villaascht solld ich next Jahr doch ned so viel Urlaab mache...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> next monat kommt inner Zeitschrift e Test übber schnelle Enduros!!!



Vielleicht kannst des ja als Firmefahrzeug deklarieren.

Was willst Du denn mit nem schnellen Enduro, des is doch Perle vor die Säu geworfe. Bleib mal bei deinem halbgefederten Plaastikfahrad ohne Sattelstüzenklemmung für rischtische MÄnner. Du werst doch kei Pussi wern?


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst des ja als Firmefahrzeug deklarieren.
> 
> Was willst Du denn mit nem schnellen Enduro, des is doch Perle vor die Säu geworfe. Bleib mal bei deinem halbgefederten Plaastikfahrad ohne Sattelstüzenklemmung für rischtische MÄnner. Du werst doch kei Pussi wern?



ach waaste, ich braach halt ebbes langsameres, demit ich ned immer so lang uff Dich wadde muss!


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst des ja als Firmefahrzeug deklarieren.


 wenn dann er
(Musd aber 1% versteuern)


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst des ja als Firmefahrzeug deklarieren.
> ...



glaabste ned, ich hätt längst e paar, wenn des öchendwie ging?!


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach waaste, ich braach halt ebbes langsameres, demit ich ned immer so lang uff Dich wadde muss!



OOOoooooouuuuuu, böööös Faul ....


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach waaste, ich braach halt ebbes langsameres, demit ich ned immer so lang uff Dich wadde muss!








paperlapup, ich halt mich nur zurück. Irgendwann wenn de mir emal rischtisch uffen Senkel gehst dann zeisch isch dir des


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> OOOoooooouuuuuu, böööös Faul ....



Des war ned isch! Des war die Vorlaach...


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> paperlapup, ich halt mich nur zurück. Irgendwann wenn de mir emal rischtisch uffen Senkel gehst dann zeisch isch dir des


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

wo mer schon dabei sinn, wer war eischendlisch der im Haa an de Bursch die Treppe vom Turm nur mit Arbeit ferr die Gärtner verlasse hat. Un jetzt sach net es war e Abkürzung! Un mit dem Staa am Alde mußt de jetzt ach net komme


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Summe=800 Eus des is ja teurer wie rauchen! (Preise sind alle eher niedrig als hoch)



Deswegen laufe ich leidenschaftlich gerne. Mit 1 bis 2 mal in der Woche MTB-fahrn gehen die Kosten auf 200 runter. Dafür ständig neue Schuhe.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Carsten sach was, Du hasts gesehe, des is en Pflanzschänder de Gerd


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Moie SDF


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo mer schon dabei sinn, wer war eischendlisch der im Haa an de Bursch die Treppe vom Turm nur mit Arbeit ferr die Gärtner verlasse hat. Un jetzt sach net es war e Abkürzung! Un mit dem Staa am Alde mußt de jetzt ach net komme



    Schee, de lebst noch!   Wann fah mern da ma widder hie? Isch wille ma widder den scheene Aalauf schbringe.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich neue Ketteblätter hab


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten sach was, Du hasts gesehe, des is en Pflanzschänder de Gerd


Demsei unbeherrschde Fahrwais müsse Gärdner wiedder heeerischde, die under annerem von meine Steuergelder gezahld wer'n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

für misch is Zeit


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... mei Frau red ned mer mit mir weil ich so ein Film aageguckt hab wo se einen Frauenkopf aus em wasser gezogen habn (Krimi im 1. oder 2. )



Meine Frau guckt sich gerne solche Krimis an. Tote am laufenden Band. Ständig diese Krimis. Letztens habe ich anschließend so an Freeride-Video reingelegt und plötzlich meinte meine Frau, das wäre fürchterlich ... und erst diese Musik dazu.

Am heilig Abend hat Arachne so ein Video vor versammelter Familienbande reingelegt. Den Neffen hat es gefallen. Der (Schwieger)Vater hat jedoch bald ein Herzkasper bekommen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich neue Ketteblätter hab


Brachsde die neue Keddeblädder, damidde an de Trebbespidze besser Dragzion has'd


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Demsei unbeherrschde Fahrwais müsse Gärdner wiedder heeerischde, die under annerem von meine Steuergelder gezahld wer'n



Mir solldem bei Fahrtbeginn de Sattel abnehme, als Anteil sozusache


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich neue Ketteblätter hab



bis dahie liescht Schnee...


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi fUEL, 

mein Pilot des 2.-Taunusplauser-Teams. 

Ich habe was verpasst. Auch Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag. Treffen uns am 28., dann gibt es noch den Handschake dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mir solldem bei Fahrtbeginn de Sattel abnehme, als Anteil sozusache


Du hasd da ja scho Erfahrunge ohne Saddel gesammeld. 
Da könnd mer abber Ärgger kriesche mid de weiblische Fragzion hier ...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Brachsde die neue Keddeblädder, damidde an de Trebbespidze besser Dragzion has'd



Naaaaaaaaaa,
damit mei Südhaft teuer KMC Kette (Du weist schon der Tag an dem wir springen warn) und die neue Sram Kette üwwerhaupt uuf maaner Kist laufe tun. Momentan bleiben die bei starker Belastung an den Kettenblättern hängen.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mir solldem bei Fahrtbeginn de Sattel abnehme, als Anteil sozusache



isch glaab maan saddel willst ned ewrglich.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Du hasd da ja scho Erfahrunge gesammeld. Da könnd mer abber Ärgger krische mid de weiblische Fragzion hier ...



Die hat doch en anern, der Gerd soll sich noch e bissche zurücknehme. Desis ach in Ordnung so, sacht de Gerd


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaa,
> damit mei Südhaft teuer KMC Kette (Du weist schon der Tag an dem wir springen warn) und die neue Sram Kette üwwerhaupt uuf maaner Kist laufe tun.


Aaaach so.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Momentan bleiben die bei starker Belastung an den Kettenblättern hängen.


Wenn des ma ned glei widder ä Vorlach für'n Gerd is ....


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> isch glaab maan saddel willst ned ewrglich.



Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Net der Saddel is des eischendlische. Du ohne Sadel de Bersch enuf un ach widder enunner, des is en Spaß für uns.   Des würd ich als a gerechte Geste von Dir ansehe.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die hat doch en anern, der Gerd soll sich noch e bissche zurücknehme. Wenn se noch a paar dorch hat darfer ach emal. De sis ach in Ordnung so, sacht de Gerd



Träumste schon, odder woher waaste, was de Gerd angeblisch sacht??


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die hat doch en anern, der Gerd soll sich noch e bissche zurücknehme. Wenn se noch a paar dorch hat darfer ach emal. De sis ach in Ordnung so, sacht de Gerd


Ei isch dachd die is schon nach ner halben Stund *ferdisch* mit dem Aushilfs-Chamör.
Da muß de Gerd halde mal so rischdisch


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Net der Saddel is des eischendlische. Du ohne Sadel de Bersch enuf un ach widder enunner, des is en Spaß für uns.   Des würd ich als a gerechte Geste von Dir ansehe.



de hättst trotzdem kei schoasss!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Träumste schon, odder woher waaste, was de Gerd angeblisch sacht??



O.K. Du hast halt annern Worte benutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ei isch dachd die is schon nach ner halben Stund *ferdisch* mit dem Aushilfs-Chamör.
> Da muß de Gerd halde mal so rischdisch



isch waas zwar ned viel vonem Gerd, abbä isch waas, des er ned deile dut!


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaa,
> damit mei Südhaft teuer KMC Kette (Du weist schon der Tag an dem wir springen warn) und die neue Sram Kette üwwerhaupt uuf maaner Kist laufe tun. Momentan bleiben die bei starker Belastung an den Kettenblättern hängen.



Bei mir isses ejer so, des die Kett von de große uff die klaane blädder fälld...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> de hättst trotzdem kei schoasss!



Mir mache e zweigeteiltes Renne von de Hohemark uuf de Alde

Du ohne Saddel, so trailig wie möglich, von mit aus auch vic. runner    




Wer zuletzt unten is muß beim nächsten mal den Käsekuchen am Fuchstanz bezahlen


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Carsten sag mal was wegen fahrn, wann willst de denn. Der Gerd  is vielleicht auch debei


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Gude nacht, macht nemmer so lang!


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mir mache e zweigeteiltes Renne von de Hohemark uuf de Alde
> 
> Du ohne Saddel, so trailig wie möglich, von mit aus auch vic. runner
> 
> ...



Sooo e korz Fahrt im Stehn???  Aaagenomme!!!     

Wann?

des werd e federhandschuh-winderbogal...


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gude nacht, macht nemmer so lang!



Gude Nachd!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

anfang next Jahr


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten sag mal was wegen fahrn, wann willst de denn. Der Gerd  is vielleicht auch debei



Isch ruf disch Moje mol von der A***** o . Gude Nachd alleseids


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Sekundante müsse noch festgelecht wern


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sooo e korz Fahrt im Stehn???  Aaagenomme!!!
> ...



ich glaab, ich musse ma widder mit Schnelle fahn, mer fehlt e bissi Demud...


----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2006)

so, guden moije un:


alles gude zum geborsdaach lieber frank.


----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2006)

ich bring mein bock jetzt gleich weg, hoffentlich gehts schnell mit de reberadur.


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,

bin heud ziemlisch späd draa aber desdewesche wünsch ich dem PowerfUEL ned wenischer.

  Alles, alles Gude zum Geburdsdach fUel 


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ei isch dachd die is schon nach ner halben Stund *ferdisch* mit dem Aushilfs-Chamör.
> Da muß de Gerd halde mal so rischdisch


Des hat kaan Sinn, ich binn ned zu bestesche.  



Arachne schrieb:


> isch waas zwar ned viel vonem Gerd, abbä isch waas, des er ned deile dut!


Iss der kleinlich.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Wie dusd Du misch dann hiestelle.  Wenn isch Disch es nexde mal sehn du, wünschsde dir, des niemals geschriwwe zu ham.


Lassen lebe, des hadder bestimmt ned so gemaant.  


caroka schrieb:


> Des hat kaan Sinn, ich binn ned zu bestesche.


 Gut so!  


caroka schrieb:


> Iss der kleinlich.


Ja, manchma schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



hard, abbä (manchma) herzlich!


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

au! an was mer alles denge muss...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Carosche sei net bees


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Dezember 2006)

Moije ihr Plauscher

erstmal: Alles alles Gute zum Gebortstach Frank! Feier schön und der Rest wird von alleine wieder.


Dann @ Gerd, Uwe und Carsten: seits ihr beklobbt das ihr XT Keddeblädder kaafe wolld? Oder habt ihr nur zu viel Geld? Die halten aageblich nur 1500-2000km und kosten n schweine Geld. Die Deore KB kosten n drittel und halten dafür doppelt so lang  ok, sie sind dafür halt ein paar gramm schwerer ...


----------



## fUEL (27. Dezember 2006)

Also guten morsche und nochmal kollektiven Dank an alle Gratulanten.

Das Hochzeitstagsgeschenk fand dann doch noch ne Abnehmerin   

Krimis sind doch nur Fake. Versteh das einfach nicht, wie man da was empfinden kann. 

Ich fand den einfach mal spannend , wie die skandinavischen Krimis eigentlich immer sind. 

Zum Geburtstag schenk ich ihr ne rosarote Brille. Dann passiert keinem mehr was im Krimi.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also guten morsche und nochmal kollektiven Dank an alle Gratulanten.
> 
> Das Hochzeitstagsgeschenk fand dann doch noch ne Abnehmerin
> 
> ...



Schön, dass die Wogen sich wieder etwas geglättet haben!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Isch sach nix


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Isch sach nix



Sieh an! Was machsten beim Lugga Maggo?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2006)

> , manche glauben nämlich was hier geschrieben wird...



sach blos des iss alles nur gespielt???


----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2006)

> Gerd, Uwe und Carsten: seits ihr beklobbt das ihr XT Keddeblädder kaafe wolld? Oder habt ihr nur zu viel Geld? Die halten aageblich nur 1500-2000km und kosten n schweine Geld. Die Deore KB kosten n drittel und halten dafür doppelt so lang  ok, sie sind dafür halt ein paar gramm schwerer ...



aussage von meim händler heut moije, die sehn nur verranzt aus, halten aber locker noch ne kette. wärn dann ca.3000km.


----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2006)

> Was machsten beim Lugga Maggo?



rollläde streische. denach hilft de lugga mir beim tapezieren.


----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2006)

ich muss nochmal e groses lob aussprechen für mein laden in kriftel. heut moije um 10:45 de bock hingebracht, jetzt kann ( könnt, wenn ich net am renovieren wär ) ichn widder abhole, hauptlager gewechselt, dämpferbuchsen erneuert, die drei anderen lager geschmiert und gereinigt bremsbelääsch neu. subber zeit odder??


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich muss nochmal e groses lob aussprechen für mein laden in kriftel. heut moije um 10:45 de bock hingebracht, jetzt kann ( könnt, wenn ich net am renovieren wär ) ichn widder abhole, hauptlager gewechselt, dämpferbuchsen erneuert, die drei anderen lager geschmiert und gereinigt bremsbelääsch neu. subber zeit odder??



Iss ja aach Winder im Sommer däd des annersder aussehn. 
Abbä isch däd misch aach freun.


----------



## fUEL (27. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich muss nochmal e groses lob aussprechen für mein laden in kriftel. heut moije um 10:45 de bock hingebracht, jetzt kann ( könnt, wenn ich net am renovieren wär ) ichn widder abhole, hauptlager gewechselt, dämpferbuchsen erneuert, die drei anderen lager geschmiert und gereinigt bremsbelääsch neu. subber zeit odder??



is en brave Händler, so ghört sichs.
macht de denfeld übrischens normalerweise auch im sommer für mich


----------



## fUEL (27. Dezember 2006)

Au jedzd nur noch 67 posts - das wird doch wohl noch klappe


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> sach blos des iss alles nur gespielt???



virduell


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Au jedzd nur noch 67 posts - das wird doch wohl noch klappe



ich drück der die Daume!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Au jedzd nur noch 67 posts - das wird doch wohl noch klappe


Da müssd de Arkonis aach bald widder ufftauche.


----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2006)

> Iss ja aach Winder im Sommer däd des annersder aussehn.



da haste aach widder recht.

momentan häng ich an so ner besch*ssenen k*ck verfl*chten einbauleuchte mit einbaukranz und feder fest. des will sich mir ned erschließen wie die deas mit der montage geplant habbe. ich bin echt genervt.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> da haste aach widder recht.
> 
> momentan häng ich an so ner besch*ssenen k*ck verfl*chten einbauleuchte mit einbaukranz und feder fest. des will sich mir ned erschließen wie die deas mit der montage geplant habbe. ich bin echt genervt.



Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuisch bleiweeeeeee 

Uffresche nutzt nix, da hat sich en hochbezahlte die Arbeit gemacht und e Anbauanleiteung gemacht und jetzt kommt da widder anner ders net hiekriescht. 


Maggo Du mußt dich in Lache von dem der die Anleitung gemacht hat versetze. Evtl. die Englisch Anleitung lese oder heutzutache besser die chinesisch...


Mach mer kei Schande, Du schaffst des!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Stells doch mal als Rätsel in unsern Plausch rein!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Dezember 2006)

da wär ich auch dafür


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Dezember 2006)

Gerd, Guacamol mit oder ohne Olivenöl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2006)

ihr könnt mich mal gernhaben. erst haben die teile so ein bescheuertes einbaumass, wofür der lochbohrer 60 schleifen kostet und dann gibts da auch keine anleitung dafür. der grund warum ich erst jetzt wieder schreibe ist, ich habs gepackt. jetzt noch die restlichen tapeten ab und dann feierabend.


----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2006)

so schreibts der chefkoch:

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/405351129831783/Avocado-Dip.html


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd, Guacamol mit oder ohne Olivenöl?



ohne!

ungefähr so viele, oder etwas mehr Knoblauchzehen und getrocknete scharfe Chili-Schoten wie Avocados, den Saft von etwa halb so vielen Zitronen (oder Limetten), oder weniger und Salz. Finito!


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> so schreibts der chefkoch:
> 
> http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/405351129831783/Avocado-Dip.html



Hat das mal einer mit Tomaten und Koriander gemacht???


----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2006)

ich hab das noch nie gemacht, war aber das erste rezept in der suche.habs noch nichtmal richtig gelesen. *oops*


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab das noch nie gemacht, war aber das erste rezept in der suche.habs noch nichtmal richtig gelesen. *oops*



alles klar, ich mach das mal mit ordentlich Koriander und Du mußt das essen!


----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2006)

ich mag koriander....


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich mag koriander....



hattest Du eigentlich bei der Plauscherweihnachtsfeier von meiner Guakamole probiert?


----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2006)

ich glaub ich hab von allem probiert und bin jetzt noch satt, allein bei dem gedanken daran. war lecker.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab von allem probiert und bin jetzt noch satt, allein bei dem gedanken daran. war lecker.



hört sich erstema so aa, als ob de dich nemmer so im deteil an des griene zeuch erinnere kaanst...  egal, vielleicht (bestimmt nicht) probiere ich ja werglich ma e annernes rezebt.

@Lugga: isse gelunge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2006)

> hört sich erstema so aa, als ob de dich nemmer so im deteil an des griene zeuch erinnere kaanst..



rischtisch, ich glaub mir iss aber auch kein erheblicher unterschied zu den guakemoles die ich bisher gesse hab uffgefalle.


----------



## arkonis (27. Dezember 2006)

am Freitag fahr ich ab 11.00 Uhr von F-Dorf aus auf dem Feldberg, vielleicht trifft man sich irgendwo 

An die Weinkenner habe gerade ein Flasche aus einer Weihnachtsweinkiste geholt, Tenuta il Poggoione, Riserva 98'er Jahrgang  schmeckt ein wenig phal....


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> am Freitag fahr ich ab 11.00 Uhr von F-Dorf aus auf dem Feldberg, vielleicht trifft man sich irgendwo



Denk dran. Am Freitag den 29.12.2006 treffen wir uns an der Hohemark um 13:00. Vielleicht kommst da dann gerade heruntergeradelt.

Niederschlagwarscheinlichkeit 20% bei ca. 5°C


----------



## fUEL (27. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Denk dran. Am Freitag den 29.12.2006 treffen wir uns an der Hohemark um 13:00. Vielleicht kommst da dann gerade heruntergeradelt.
> 
> Niederschlagwarscheinlichkeit 20% bei ca. 5°C



isch gaubs net awwer de Wüstefux hat rischtig Fahrradblut geleckt. Bravo, ChPEau und bis morje. 

Verstärkung
, hurra Übrischens 5 % Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit bei 20 Grad wären noch bewsser.

oder????????????


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2006)

Uihhhh, Ihr habbd ja noch gaa ned die 8000 geknackd. Hädd ja ned gedachd, dass ich widder debei sein dörf.


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> isch gaubs net awwer de Wüstefux hat rischtig Fahrradblut geleckt. Bravo, ChPEau und bis morje.
> 
> Verstärkung
> , hurra Übrischens 5 % Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit bei 20 Grad wären noch bewsser.
> ...



Wieso, sind wir denn *"Zuckerschnecksche"*? Matsch und Kälte muss auch sein. Lieber durch Schlamm gefaahre als durch Schlamm gelaafe.


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

*Herzlische Glückwunsch zu Deim Geboddsdach, Fux.* 
Bleib so, wie ich gern sein möcht.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Die besten Wünsche auch von mir Fux.

Lass auch Du es Dir heute gutgehen und Dich von niemanden Ärgern.


















Gruss Uwe


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Na Caro, 
nix zu tun oder langweilig. Bei mir sinn die Gäste jetzt raus die Küch is widder betretbar ich hab Zeit un noch a paar offene Fläschjen. 


Was machst Du grad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Tja Fux, war klar, nu bist Du dran!  

 *Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!*  

Trotz Konkurrenz hoffe ich Dich bald wieder im Taunus zu sehen!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Des glaub ich ja jetzt net, sache mer ma es war en dumme Zufall....


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na Caro,
> nix zu tun oder langweilig. Bei mir sinn die Gäste jetzt raus die Küch is widder betretbar ich hab Zeit un noch a paar offene Fläschjen.
> 
> 
> Was machst Du grad?



caroka hat wohl mich nahen sehen und die Beine in die Hand genommen...


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na Caro,
> nix zu tun oder langweilig. Bei mir sinn die Gäste jetzt raus die Küch is widder betretbar ich hab Zeit un noch a paar offene Fläschjen.
> 
> 
> Was machst Du grad?


Isch übberlesch..........


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

eebe kommt de glaube widder


----------



## arkonis (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tja Fux, war klar, nu bist Du dran!
> 
> *Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!*
> 
> Trotz Konkurrenz hoffe ich Dich bald wieder im Taunus zu sehen!





von mir auch  alles gute im Hausbau, das es klappt wie es soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> hört sich erstema so aa, als ob de dich nemmer so im deteil an des griene zeuch erinnere kaanst...  egal, vielleicht (bestimmt nicht) probiere ich ja werglich ma e annernes rezebt.
> 
> @Lugga: isse gelunge?



Ja



Arachne schrieb:


> caroka hat wohl mich nahen sehen und die Beine in die Hand genommen...




Da hast Dir wohl zuviel eingebildet


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Na und jetzt?


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des glaub ich ja jetzt net, sache mer ma es war en dumme Zufall....



ei, klar!  

s gibt kei Zufäll...

eiklar=schlache un unner de Rest hebe; in 80min is de Käskuche feddisch!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Habt Ihr Gischt in de Finger?


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Dezember 2006)

Auch Glückwunsch vom annern Fuchs, Fux!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na und jetzt?



na un jez was?


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> caroka hat wohl mich nahen sehen und die Beine in die Hand genommen...



Ei, isch binn doch noch da. Denkst Du, wenn Du kommst geh isch.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Gischt in de Finger?



von was babbelsten Du?


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei, isch binn doch noch da. Denkst Du, wenn Du kommst geh isch.



ei isch dacht, de wördst aa ma uff mich reagiere...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo SDF.
Hab gelesen am Freitag is große Premiere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ei isch dacht, de wördst aa ma uff mich reagiere...



Schee das die Welt noch so wie gestern is!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo SDF.
> Hab gelesen am Freitag is große Premiere?



fiel zu langweilisch des Bezahlfernseh. deier isses ja ganed mehr so sehr.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schee das die Welt noch so wie gestern is!


_
Dräumer!_  

die had sich längs weidägedrehd!

abbä schee, des dei weld widder in ordnung is!!!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ei isch dacht, de wördst aa ma uff mich reagiere...



OK, das de des ma schnaggelsd unn de Lugga glei mid: Isch agiere unn *Du* must reagiere.

Edit: Ach ihr seid mer viel zu schnell.


----------



## arkonis (28. Dezember 2006)

so bald ist es soweit


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Edit: Ach ihr seid mer viel zu schnell.



des kannste werglich ned saache, so lang mer des ned...


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> so bald ist es soweit



ei wasn?   

haste da de gaanse daach druff gewadd?


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

soll ich jez en caundaun mache?  odder machder noch mid?!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

ferzeh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Mir wadde......


----------



## arkonis (28. Dezember 2006)

dreizeh


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schee das die Welt noch so wie gestern is!



Ne , stimmt ja gar net. Heut is doch was annerster,  , hab da heut Abend unner annerm aan ehemalische Mopedcrosser bei mir gehabt.  Der hat emal uff em Rotwild sitze wolle.  Übrigens will er evenduel am 1. Jan bei uns mitfahrn.  Ich hab mich ja noch netemal defür aagemldet. Des derf ich net vergesse.  Der Kerl kann glaub ich aach bike.  Un bestimmt net schlecht.  Beim Cross war er aaner von dene die es Moped dadefür vom Hersteller bezahlt gekriet habbe. Ich muß jetzt mal auf den Punkt komme  Der hat doch nachem drufferumjukeln ei Hand an die Gabel gelegt hat se zart gestreichelt und gesagt die is uff aaner Seit kaput    Natürlich die Seit wo es Öl rausgelaafe is. Wenn ich vorher gewust hätt wie mers Spiel von soner Gabbel vernüftisch teste kann hätt ich des bei de Rote gar net mitgenomme!!!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir wadde......



siehsde, ich hab viiiieeel mehr ussdauer!!!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne , stimmt ja gar net. Heut is doch was annerster,  , hab da heut Abend unner annerm aan ehemalische Mopedcrosser bei mir gehabt.  Der hat emal uff em Rotwild sitze wolle.  Übrigens will er evenduel am 1. Jan bei uns mitfahrn.  Ich hab mich ja noch netemal defür aagemldet. Des derf ich net vergesse.  Der Kerl kann glaub ich aach bike.  Un bestimmt net schlecht.  Beim Cross war er aaner von dene die es Moped dadefür vom Hersteller bezahlt gekriet habbe. Ich muß jetzt mal auf den Punkt komme  Der hat doch nachem drufferumjukeln ei Hand an die Gabel gelegt hat se zart gestreichelt und gesagt die is uff aaner Seit kaput    Natürlich die Seit wo es Öl rausgelaafe is. Wenn ich vorher gewust hätt wie mers Spiel von soner Gabbel vernüftisch teste kann hätt ich des bei de Rote gar net mitgenomme!!!



oh, ne, die gschicht geht weidä...


----------



## arkonis (28. Dezember 2006)

hier gibt es 24 Stunden betrieb, in in paar Stunden übernimmt Maggo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> abbä schee, des dei weld widder in ordnung is!!!



soll ich jetzt lachen


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

sibbe


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> hier gibt es 24 Stunden betrieb, in in paar Stunden übernimmt Maggo...



erstema de fjull


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt lachen



des wa doch vor de info von daaner gabbel!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahr des Ding zu Schrott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

hihi, jez draut sich kaaner mer...


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Jez Draut Sisch Kaaner Mer.


----------



## arkonis (28. Dezember 2006)

*harrrrrrr*


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

ich ich ich 

EDIT: ned


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

8000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 8000


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Jez Draut Sisch Kaaner Mer.



     

sonst klappt des nur mim lugga!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Wie machd der den das?


----------



## arkonis (28. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> *harrrrrrr*



ichichich...


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Der Arkonis lässd sich nur noch bligge, um die Dausender zu knagge.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie machd der den das?



Der hat Beziehung, es is hier wie im rischitsche Lebe. Ohne Beziehung geht gar nix




un mei sinn net gut genug


----------



## arkonis (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie machd der den das?



ich ermittele die Antwortzeiten des Rechners und setzte dann den Post ab nach dem letzen Ping im Mailpogramm  -> sehr schneller Mailserver


----------



## arkonis (28. Dezember 2006)

ich muss jetzt schlafen gehen


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt schlafen gehen



Dachd isch mer schonn. De Markd iss gelaufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Dachd isch mer schonn. De Markd iss gelaufe.



ei sons wördsde doch aach schon schnorchele!


----------



## arkonis (28. Dezember 2006)

die 10000 werden noch kommen...


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Mensch es iss abbä aach schonn späd. Isch will moje um aans an de Hohe Makk sei. Da mach isch misch aach ema in mei Bettsche.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)




----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ei sons wördsde doch aach schon schnorchele!



Wieso kennst Du misch so gut?   Des werd mer unheimlisch, wenn Du meine Posds vorwegschreiwwe dusd.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wieso kennst Du misch so gut?   Des werd mer unheimlisch, wenn Du meine Posds vorwegschreiwwe dusd.



 muß ich uffhöre???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> muß ich uffhöre???



Dann wersde nemmer so unheimlisch. *machdmischganzunsicherundnervös*


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

@caroka: de lugga geht aach glei. wolle mer ned wadde, bis mer allaa sinn?!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann wersde nemmer so unheimlisch. *machdmischganzunsicherundnervös*


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: de lugga geht aach glei. wolle mer ned wadde, bis mer allaa sinn?!



Isch habb jez Angst vor Dir.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch habb jez Angst vor Dir.



*Ooooooaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh,* des machd mich aa!!!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Ooooooaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh,* des machd mich aa!!!



So aaner bisd du also.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So aaner bisd du also.



habbisch der schon ma erzähld, des ich mädcher ganz gern nachds mit in de wald nem un da denn...   

die fies massier


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> habbisch der schon ma erzähld, des ich mädcher ganz gern nachds mit in de wald nem un da denn...



Isch du misch dann lieber ma schleische...........

Nachd Gerdsche


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch du misch dann lieber ma schleische...........
> 
> Nachd Gerdsche



nachd carokasche.

bin unnerwegs!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2006)

ihr seit nicht alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ihr seit nicht alleine



ei hosche ma, wer haddn vergesse dir de strom abzudreje???


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ihr seit nicht alleine



Isch glaab da dusde nur mir en Gefalle. 

Isch geh grad ma die Dür zuschliese.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2006)

tjaa, das wüsstest du jetz gern wa


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch glaab da dusde nur mir en Gefalle.
> 
> Isch geh grad ma die Dür zuschliese.



de hast gern mer als aaner???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2006)

nur dafür bin ich doch da, um de Frauewelt e Gefalle zu dun - aner nach dem annern


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> de hast gern mer als aaner???


Des iss de Sischerheidsgedanke..... 


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nur dafür bin ich doch da, um de Frauewelt e Gefalle zu dun - aner nach dem annern


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nur dafür bin ich doch da, um de Frauewelt e Gefalle zu dun - aner nach dem annern



wüßt ich ned, wie se regiere wörd, wörd ich saache: "ich zuerst!"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2006)

und ich zum Schluss 
servus Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des iss de Sischerheidsgedanke.....



de maanst mulldibbel dchois: mid aanem werds schon klabbe!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und ich zum Schluss
> servus Uwe





Arachne schrieb:


> de maanst mulldibbel dchois: mid aanem werds schon klabbe!



Ich glaab es iss jez Zeid för misch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2006)

Nacht Caro


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaab es iss jez Zeid för misch.



des dengisch aach. De bist jez draa!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2006)

und gleich drei Kerle uff aamol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



ei jez hasde doch wenichsdens en Bewais!  

Komm:


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

De Deifel zeischt sich immer nur korz!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Isch geh zu meim Deifel


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2006)

Nacht ihr Plauscher


----------



## fUEL (28. Dezember 2006)

moinsen zusamme.

Wo de klaane Fux jedzd en große Gebotdsdach hadd mussd ich doch ema maan Schlaf unnerbreche und a die Kist hier komme um Herzliche Glühstrumb zu wünsche, viel Gesundheit und gude Nerve uffem Bau


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2006)

moije lieber fux. alles guude ach von meiner seid un lass dich midm haus heud ned so stresse.


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3300335&postcount=8002

häuptling umpa pah hat wieder feuerwasser getrunken und friedenspfeife geraucht. ausserdem die hausapotheke geplündert, das macht ihn seeeehr langsam und träge. hugh.


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2006)

ausgerechnet ich hab heut nacht vom treppenrattern geträumt. ich bin ein klein wenig verwirrt.


----------



## wissefux (28. Dezember 2006)

moin ihr lieben  

vielen dank für die zahlreichen glückwünsche und glühstrümpfe zu meinem geburtstag   und schon mal vorab auch danke an die, die noch kommen mögen  

eigentlich ganz praktisch, dass heud aach mei omma un en kumbel gebortsdaach ham. da kann ich mich auswärts durchfresse  , wo ich doch grad ka küch mehr hab  

awer die "neue" küch ist schon fast fertisch un aasatzbereit  
obwohl es die gleichen schränke und geräte sind, wirkt sie doch etwas umgestellt in einem etwas größeren raum und mit neuer arbeitsplatte versehen viel besser als vorher  

am fuxbau gibts grad kein stress. da geht´s erst im neuen jahr weiter


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,


Freu misch schonn uff die Tour nachher  . Auch wenn isch noch ned waas, ob ischs pagge du. Wenn isch ned da bin, dud bidde ned uff misch wadde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Habb grad gemerggt, dass ja erst Do iss.  Ich mein die Dur am Freidach. Oh lieber God lass die Ferie vorbei sein.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Freu misch schonn uff die Tour nachher  . Auch wenn isch noch ned waas ob ischs pagge du. Wenn isch ned da bin, dud bidde ned uff misch warde.



Moje,

wache e ma uff carokasche, heit is Donnersdaach un ned Freidaach! Des haast, De fährst erst moje un ned heit. Heit fährt de fjull ab ferzeh Uhr von de Hohemack; moje fährt de sdf ab draazeh Uhr von de Hohemack und da biste aagemeld.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

@fUEL: Isch schaffs heit leider ned, muss a*******...


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje,
> 
> wache e ma uff carokasche, heit is Donnersdaach un ned Freidaach! Des haast, De fährst erst moje un ned heit. Heit fährt de fjull ab ferzeh Uhr von de Hohemack; moje fährt de sdf ab draazeh Uhr von de Hohemack und da biste aagemeld.



Ei du dusd ja uff misch uffbasse. Abbä so aaner brauch isch ned. Isch grie des alles selber hi.   Abbä gefalle dud mer des trozdem.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei du dusd ja uff misch uffbasse. Abbä so aaner brauch isch ned. Isch grie des alles selber hi.   Abbä gefalle dud mer des trozdem.



des wörd nur schaade, wenn de dich draa gewöhne wördst...  denn gings nemmer ohne.


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> des wörd nur schaade, wenn de dich draa gewöhne wördst...  denn gings nemmer ohne.



Dann wä isch ja abhängisch von Dir.   I
ch will misch da aach gaa ned dra gewöhne.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann wä isch ja abhängisch von Dir.   Ich will misch da aach gaa ned dra gewöhne.



ich maan ned nur von mir, mer basse doch all e bissi uffenaner uff! mer derf sich hald nur ned draa gewöhne un druff verlasse!   

aach mei Freundin dörft kaa sei, die werglich abhängisch von mer is! Kerle komme aach mit selbstständische Fraae zurecht.


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich maan ned nur von mir, mer basse doch all e bissi uffenaner uff! mer derf sich hald nur ned draa gewöhne un druff verlasse!
> 
> aach mei Freundin dörft kaa sei, die werglich abhängisch von mer is! Kerle komme aach mit selbstständische Fraae zurecht.



Schee hasde des gesachd . 

Edit: Gerd Du bist psyschologisch gans schee gud druff.


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Lugga isch binnn am Überlesche, ob isch mich nochema inn Taunus mache soll. Isch bräuschd e paar uffmundernde Worte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Seit Du misch üwwerholst hast .... Bleib lieber deham und faulenz uuf de Couch. Je mehr Du fährst je mehr hab ich uufzuhole. Ne, ne ich an Deiner Stelle würd mich ganz und gar meinem Hund widdme! Mal den Tach einfach so geniesse und gar nix mache, des tut rischtisch gut


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Lugga isch binnn am Überlesche, ob isch mich nochema inn Taunus mache soll. Isch bräuschd e paar uffmundernde Worte.



Mach des!  (wieso kennten der ":daume:" ned???) Es is e geiles Weddä! Fahr weid (lang), abbä ned zu hoch.  Un lass der nix von ex-kerle saache, die middlerweil dodaal von ihrene Hunde abhängisch sinn...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mach des!  (wieso kennten der ":daume:" ned???) Es is e geiles Weddä! Fahr weid (lang), abbä ned zu hoch.  Un lass der nix von ex-kerle saache, die middlerweil dodaal von ihrene Hunde abhängisch sinn...



Hab mir die neue Kurbel bei Hi-Bike gekauft.  
Hat das Problem das Lfabiene dabei war und gesehen hat was sie kostet.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab mir die neue Kurbel bei Hi-Bike gekauft.
> Hat das Problem das Lfabiene dabei war und gesehen hat was sie kostet.



tutto completto (Kurbel, Innenlager, Blätter)? XT? Wieviel?

War sie nur kurz erschreckt, oder ist sie mittlerweile stinkisch?


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2006)

die tapeten sind dran. heißt, ich geh gleich mein bock abhole, damit ich moije noch e klaa rund einleesche kann. direkt nachm uffstehe werd gestrische und denach gibts hoffentlich kei halte mehr.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

*2000!*  

Heute Mittag war es da draußen so ein bisschen unfreundlich. Es fing doch tatsächlich zu regnen an...  und ich hatte mein tolles Mützchen zu Hause liegen lassen...   Naja, bin froh, dass es zu Hause liegt!  Gestern Abend hatte ich es in einer Pizzeria liegen lassen.  Beim flach Fahren ist so eine Kopfbedeckung bezüglich des Kälteschutzes noch wichtiger, als im Taunus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> die tapeten sind dran. heißt, ich geh gleich mein bock abhole, damit ich moije noch e klaa rund einleesche kann. direkt nachm uffstehe werd gestrische und denach gibts hoffentlich kei halte mehr.



 bist Du damit dann fertig renovieren?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> tutto completto (Kurbel, Innenlager, Blätter)? XT? Wieviel?
> 
> War sie nur kurz erschreckt, oder ist sie mittlerweile stinkisch?



109 Euronen completto


Sie ist nicht mehr erschreckt. 
Ich hab ja meinen Tacho zurückgegeben, Dafür gabs 60 Eus in Bar. Die Kurbel hab ich mit der Karte bezahlt. Macht 60 Eus plus in Bar. Die hat se mir dann im Auto abgenomme und war besänftigt 


De Kob schütteln tut se aber immer noch


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 109 Euronen completto
> 
> 
> Sie ist nicht mehr erschreckt.
> Ich hab ja meinen Tacho zurückgegeben, Dafür gabs 60 Eus in Bar. Die Kurbel hab ich mit der Karte bezahlt. Macht 60 Eus plus in Bar. Die hat se mir dann im Auto widder abgenomme und war besänftigt



genüchsam!   

wieso hasdn Tacho zerückgebbe?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> genüchsam!
> 
> wieso hasdn Tacho zerückgebbe?



Ähm na ja, ich hab da beim aussuche net so rischtisch die Aache uufgehabt. De Ciclosport CM 434 kannsde de net an de PC aaschliesse und der tut ach nix uufzeichne. Der verlorengegangene hieß CM 436 hat 2-3 Tage uufgezeichnet und konnt sei Date an de PC übertrache. Den CM 436 habe se natürlich net da gahabt. Den gibts net maa mehr uuf de Homepage von Ciclosport. Die wolle halt des mer de Hac4 kaufe tut. Der hat noch zusätzlich Herzfrequenzmessung debei. Is ja schon schee des Ding aber im moment noch zu teuer 

Wenn der CM434 aber net mitem PC schwetze kann, dann will ich en aach net habbe


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> bist Du damit dann fertig renovieren?




aja, noch ne couch kaufen und wieder einräumen. das wars dann für dieses jahr.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> aja, noch ne couch kaufen und wieder einräumen. das wars dann für dieses jahr.



Bald is ja nächstes Jahr, dann kann widder losgehe... 

Die Kurbel is eigebaut und tut zumindest im Kerler ihrn Dienst. Hab leider net de Schlüssel fer die Lager gehabt mit Gas/Wasser Installateur Multifunktionschlüssel un em Lappe dezwische hat des aber aach gepasst.
Jetzt muß nochmal unnner Last getestet werden unn dann sollt mer sehe obs Ketteproblem gelöst ist.


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2006)

> Hab leider net de Schlüssel fer die Lager gehabt mit Gas/Wasser Installateur Multifunktionschlüssel un em Lappe dezwische hat des aber aach gepasst.



fusch am bau. hätste was gesacht, hätt ichn dir ausleihe könne.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2006)

moin

alles gute Fux


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Seit Du misch üwwerholst hast .... Bleib lieber deham und faulenz uuf de Couch. Je mehr Du fährst je mehr hab ich uufzuhole. Ne, ne ich an Deiner Stelle würd mich ganz und gar meinem Hund widdme! Mal den Tach einfach so geniesse und gar nix mache, des tut rischtisch gut


Gut das isch des erst jez gelese habb.  Du fällst eim ja einfach so in Rügge.  


Arachne schrieb:


> Mach des!  (wieso kennten der ":daume:" ned???) Es is e geiles Weddä! Fahr weid (lang), abbä ned zu hoch.  Un lass der nix von ex-kerle saache, die middlerweil dodaal von ihrene Hunde abhängisch sinn...


Bisd du mir symbadisch.  

Es war teilwese spiegelglatt.  In Schneidhain im Feld kamen mir schon 2 Biker entgegen die mich freundlicherweise daraufhin wiesen, dass es ein Stück weiter sehr glatt wird. Das hat mir bestimmt ein Sturz erspart. Danke   Bin dann immer ganz am Rand gefahren. Das ging bis zum Naturfreundehaus gut. Da kam ich auf eine Schotterautobahn die so glatt war, dass an fahren ohne Spikes  nicht zu denken war. Zwei Biker die ich dort antraf, bestätigten, dass es nach oben unfahrbar sei. Daraufhin machte ich mich wieder gen Tal auf den Weg, ganz langsam. 
Vllt. gehe ich nochmal laufen.  Schaun mer mal.


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> fusch am bau. hätste was gesacht, hätt ichn dir ausleihe könne.


Dange für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich beneide heud niemanden, der grad am Biken is . brrrrrrr, was ein shice Wetter. da isses grad uff Tredroller etwas angehnemer .....
tschuldischung für die dibbfehler... is  hald imMo a bissi waggelisch ...


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Zwei Biker die ich dort antraf, bestätigten, dass es nach oben unfahrbar sei.
> ...



Had die de Lugga geschickd?!

@Lugga: denk aach ma ans diem!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Bisd du mir symbadisch.
> ...



gehd aach symhessisch?


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> fusch am bau. hätste was gesacht, hätt ichn dir ausleihe könne.



isch aach.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bald is ja nächstes Jahr, dann kann widder losgehe...
> ...



Schad, des isch ned da war!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ähm na ja, ich hab da beim aussuche net so rischtisch die Aache uufgehabt. De Ciclosport CM 434 kannsde de net an de PC aaschliesse und der tut ach nix uufzeichne. Der verlorengegangene hieß CM 436 hat 2-3 Tage uufgezeichnet und konnt sei Date an de PC übertrache. Den CM 436 habe se natürlich net da gahabt. Den gibts net maa mehr uuf de Homepage von Ciclosport. Die wolle halt des mer de Hac4 kaufe tut. Der hat noch zusätzlich Herzfrequenzmessung debei. Is ja schon schee des Ding aber im moment noch zu teuer
> 
> Wenn der CM434 aber net mitem PC schwetze kann, dann will ich en aach net habbe



hauptsach, se habbn widder zerickgenomme!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich beneide heud niemanden, der grad am Biken is . brrrrrrr, was ein shice Wetter. da isses grad uff Tredroller etwas angehnemer .....
> tschuldischung für die dibbfehler... is  hald imMo a bissi waggelisch ...



is e rischtisch Kerle-Weddä!    bin e ma uff moje gespannd... de herr baurad had sich ja widder ussgedraache. dadefer hab isch mich eigedraache.  

die dibb....? Nanana, ned schon widder Guakamol.


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> is e rischtisch Kerle-Weddä!    bin e ma uff moje gespannd... de herr baurad had sich ja widder ussgedraache. dadefer hab isch mich eigedraache.


aaaha, dann muß isch morsche wohl allaans los  ...


Arachne schrieb:


> die dibb....? Nanana, ned schon widder Guakamol.


 was dagesche,  wenn isch späder mol korz vorbei kum de dibbe bringe (so geche 19:00 h) ?


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> was dagesche,  wenn isch späder mol korz vorbei kum de dibbe bringe (so geche 19:00 h) ?



ne, nix degesche, abbä villaacht noch ned dehaam. lass uns korz vorher nochema vonenanner hörn.  

Neujahrsduur geht bei Dir ned? Odder villaacht aach die Nachsitzduur? Des Dibbe will isch zwar widder, is abbä ned so eilisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Dezember 2006)

... ja muß isch hier denn alllss alaans mache, damid mer die 9000er erreische


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... ja muß isch hier denn alllss alaans mache, damid mer die 9000er erreische



Dadrübber musde der kaa Gedangke mache. Da iss eschend so en Audomadimus drinn.


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Dadrübber musde der kaa Gedangke mache. Da iss eschend so en Audomadimus drinn.



 isch wolld ja nur mal wisse, ob isch hier allans bin.


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Dezember 2006)

a popo wisse....



 Alles Gute Wissefux, hoffendlisch had Dein Fuxbau scho ä Haizung. 


Feiere schön, wie auch immer


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

@fUEL: Wie wars denn heut? Auch glatt?


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ne, nix degesche, abbä villaacht noch ned dehaam. lass uns korz vorher nochema vonenanner hörn.
> 
> Neujahrsduur geht bei Dir ned? Odder villaacht aach die Nachsitzduur? Des Dibbe will isch zwar widder, is abbä ned so eilisch.



definitief noch ned dehaam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (28. Dezember 2006)

Hab de neue Crosser uff de Junfernfahrt schon geschrottet. 
Erst is beim Uffpumpe de Ventilschaft gerisse am Roßkopf, -- 
dann Schaltwerk totalexetus Dura Ace - das is zum Haareraufen. Heut morgen war de Computer irreparabel defekt. musst ich en neue kaufe. Dann des neue Bike kaputt, im Laden is ne Lampe ausgelaufen uff e Hose für 6oo und e Bluse für 300.
De Bruder vom Christian iss uff em Glatteis gestürzt als er mich da obe mit dem Totaldefekt abgeholt hat. Da obbe iss es so glatt das geht nur noch mit Spikes.

Wo iss dann die next Brück zum nunnerspringe??

Alles wir gut???? isch was ned


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

MIST! Hier laaft die Musik von de "new world disorder 7" ich muß nochema uffn bock!   

Hier am Rhein rechneds zwar, abbä de Bode is ned gefrorn. Un fer maan Kopp hab isch ja sogar de Helm im Audo!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2006)

Es gibt ab dies Jahr keine Luftpfeifer mehr  was soll das bloss für ein Sylvester werden


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab de neue Crosser uff de Junfernfahrt schon geschrottet.
> Erst is beim Uffpumpe de Ventilschaft gerisse am RoÃkopf, --
> dann Schaltwerk totalexetus Dura Ace - das is zum Haareraufen. Heut morgen war de Computer irreparabel defekt. musst ich en neue kaufe. Dann des neue Bike kaputt, im Laden is ne Lampe ausgelaufen uff e Hose fÃ¼r 6ooâ¬ und e Bluse fÃ¼r 300.
> De Bruder vom Christian iss uff em Glatteis gestÃ¼rzt als er mich da obe mit dem Totaldefekt abgeholt hat. Da obbe iss es so glatt das geht nur noch mit Spikes.
> ...



*Doch!*

Komm mer gucke erstema aan/zwaa Beig-Wiedeos aa!!!    

ei Hos fer 600 â¬!!!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab de neue Crosser uff de Junfernfahrt schon geschrottet.
> Erst is beim Uffpumpe de Ventilschaft gerisse am RoÃkopf, --
> dann Schaltwerk totalexetus Dura Ace - das is zum Haareraufen. Heut morgen war de Computer irreparabel defekt. musst ich en neue kaufe. Dann des neue Bike kaputt, im Laden is ne Lampe ausgelaufen uff e Hose fÃ¼r 6ooâ¬ und e Bluse fÃ¼r 300.
> De Bruder vom Christian iss uff em Glatteis gestÃ¼rzt als er mich da obe mit dem Totaldefekt abgeholt hat. Da obbe iss es so glatt das geht nur noch mit Spikes.
> ...


Ned springe Frank,  Du wÃ¼rds mer ganz schee fehle.  Ich gebb der jez ma en ganz digge Kuss, en virduelle,   unn dann iss widder gud.



Arachne schrieb:


> ei Hos fer 600 â¬!!!


Mei Bike had nur e bissi mer gekost unn mei Audo waa billischer.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Mei Bike had nur e bissi mer gekost unn mei Audo waa billischer.



Mei Audo waa aach billischer.  

Scorpions mit Hurricane...


----------



## fUEL (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mei Audo waa aach billischer.
> 
> Scorpions mit Hurricane...



Des sieht mer. übrischens wenn ich juweilier wär und däd teuerrrre Schmuck verkauafe wär des aach was zum Wunnern, jeder mächt sein Job, nur bei uns iss des Problem, des mir aach die Zech bezahlen müsse 
Der heutige Dach iss mer einfach zu deuer, um noch Humor zu habbe und der neue Coputer is doof.

Will heim Meat loaf hören so laut das die bud wackelt und Schnaps dringe bis ich ned mer an de heutige Dach denge muss.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Des sieht mer. übrischens wenn ich juweilier wär und däd teuerrrre Schmuck verkauafe wär des aach was zum Wunnern, jeder mächt sein Job, nur bei uns iss des Problem, des mir aach die Zech bezahlen müsse
> Der heutige Dach iss mer einfach zu deuer, um noch Humor zu habbe und der neue Coputer is doof.
> 
> Will heim Meat loaf hören so laut das die bud wackelt und Schnaps dringe bis ich ned mer an de heutige Dach denge muss.



Alles bis uff de Schnapps genehmicht! Libber was, was ma aach noch genieße kaa. De Schnapps dämpft nachm Konsum doch jechlisches Genußempfinde.  en Rode paßt aach bessä zu mied loaf!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Des sieht mer. übrischens wenn ich juweilier wär und däd teuerrrre Schmuck verkauafe wär des aach was zum Wunnern, jeder mächt sein Job, nur bei uns iss des Problem, des mir aach die Zech bezahlen müsse
> Der heutige Dach iss mer einfach zu deuer, um noch Humor zu habbe und der neue Coputer is doof.
> 
> Will heim Meat loaf hören so laut das die bud wackelt und Schnaps dringe bis ich ned mer an de heutige Dach denge muss.



Nach so nem Dach wörd mer aach de Humor fehle.


----------



## fUEL (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Alles bis uff de Schnapps genehmicht! Libber was, was ma aach noch genieße kaa. De Schnapps dämpft nachm Konsum doch jechlisches Genußempfinde.  en Rode paßt aach bessä zu mied loaf!



Rode is aach o.k. Da dring ich die erste 2 Gläser einfach schneller dann gehts schon besser

Der neue Computer sieht so komisch aus mit seim 17 zoll -Breitmaulformat.
Ausserdem basst die Dransportdasch jedzt ned mer.

Des Ding heisst p 100 von Toshiba.Braucht wohl länger bis der mein Freund wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nach so nem Dach wörd mer aach de Humor fehle.



Schon häfdisch!  





... isch hätt zumindest noch de Galgehumoor!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Rode is aach o.k. Da dring ich die erste 2 Gläser einfach schneller dann gehts schon besser
> 
> Der neue Computer sieht so komisch aus mit seim 17 zoll -Breitmaulformat.
> Ausserdem basst die Dransportdasch jedzt ned mer.
> ...



Ich hab aach son Breitmaulfrosch von Toschieba un bin begeistert!  Beig-Wiedeos schbielt der subber!  Der haast abbä qosmio. Lassen Lugga ned demit allaa!


----------



## fUEL (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab aach son Breitmaulfrosch von Toschieba un bin begeistert!  Beig-Wiedeos schbielt der subber!  Der haast abbä qosmio. Lassen Lugga ned demit allaa!



naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

isch versuch jedzd mal haam zu komme bei dem schei..glatte.

übrischens war die Spülmaschine aach kabuttgange- die is neu (okt) und uff Miele Garantie awwer es nervt.

und von meiner Mitarbeiterin de Vadder is gestorwe mit 51 . irschendwie komisch


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

ich habt wenigstens mal nen bissel kälte.... wir friehren uns hier en pin innen arsch weils nicht lohnt die winterklemoten rauszuholen außerdem isses über alle nasss und nebelig zum :kotz: man will nichtmal aufs bike steigen bei dem wetter


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
> 
> isch versuch jedzd mal haam zu komme bei dem schei..glatte.
> 
> ...



also öschendwie wörd isch Disch jez gern in de Arm nemme un wadde bis es uffhört. Is ja förchderlich! Also gud, in die Kneip könnde mer aach geje. E ma rischdisch übber alles böse in weld (Gladdeis, Dura Ace, usslaafende Lambe, schlächt Musik, Weibä, usw.) lästere...

Un denn e Beig-Wiedeo gugge un ab in Daunus rischdisch Kerl sei!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ich habt wenigstens mal nen bissel kälte.... wir friehren uns hier en pin innen arsch weils nicht lohnt die winterklemoten rauszuholen außerdem isses über alle nasss und nebelig zum :kotz: man will nichtmal aufs bike steigen bei dem wetter



Ei Marsi, wieviel Grad habt ihr denn?

Weißt Du, wenn es einfach nur eisglatt ist und Du keine Spikereifen montiert hast, kannst Du selbst wenn Du wolltest nicht fahren...


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

wir müssten so um die 2-3 grad ham... manchmal aba auch 10 und dann wieder 0....


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wir müssten so um die 2-3 grad ham... manchmal aba auch 10 und dann wieder 0....



Naja, zehn haben wir hier nicht, ansonsten wechselt es auch hier ziemlich. Wir haben aber den Taunus, in dem der Boden schon teilweise gefroren ist. Dort und an den typischerweise exponierten Stellen (z.B. Brücken) hatten die hiesigen Radfahrer dann heute ihren "Spaß".


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

kann ich mir vorstellen habt ihr denna uch so beschissdennen nebel immer? alles so nass-grau hier das macht voll depri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, zehn haben wir hier nicht, ansonsten wechselt es auch hier ziemlich. Wir haben aber den Taunus, in dem der Boden schon teilweise gefroren ist. Dort und an den typischerweise exponierten Stellen (z.B. Brücken) hatten die hiesigen Radfahrer dann heute ihren "Spaß".



Jo, mich hat es heute schon das 2. Mal auf ner Brücke gelegt.  Die war echt spiegelglatt und ich habe es zu spät bemerkt.  Habe überhaupt nicht mit Eis gerechnet.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Jo, mich hat es heute schon das 2. Mal auf ner Brücke gelegt.  Die war echt spiegelglatt und ich habe es zu spät bemerkt.  Habe überhaupt nicht mit Eis gerechnet.



   !!!
Am besten reibt man das mit so `ner Salbe ein!  Ganz zufällig hätte ich da so die ein, oder andere sehr gut geeignete!!!  Soll ich ma grad vorbei kommen und mich Deiner Blessuren liebevoll annehmen?! :Aufmunternder-Nicksmiley:


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> kann ich mir vorstellen habt ihr denna uch so beschissdennen nebel immer? alles so nass-grau hier das macht voll depri



Neblig ist es hier nicht gerade aber grau und diesig. 
An solchen Tagen muss man es sich zu Hause gemütlich machen. Schönes Licht (Kerze oder indirekte Beleuchtung) tolle Musik, ein gutes Buch, heiße Schokolade mit Vanille  oder ..................


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

*JETZT REICHTS!!!!!!!*

Ich muß aufs Bike....


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

und am besten noch ne freundin/ nen freund ne.... da ich weder auf kerzen stehe noch im mom ein gutes buch habe und auch keinen kakao mag muss ich dann wohl weiter sehensüchtig ausm fenster starren(vll. hörts mal auf zu regnen...)


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> !!!
> Am besten reibt man das mit so `ner Salbe ein!  Ganz zufällig hätte ich da so die ein, oder andere sehr gut geeignete!!!  Soll ich ma grad vorbei kommen und mich Deiner Blessuren liebevoll annehmen?! :Aufmunternder-Nicksmiley:



Das war nur ein Ministurz  , keine Blessuren deren man sich liebevoll annehmen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Das war nur ein Ministurz  , keine Blessuren deren man sich liebevoll annehmen könnte.



Hast Du `ne Ahnung was ich alles könnte!!!!!!!!

Laß mich erst mal schauen! Manche Verletzungen entdeckt man gar nicht so leicht. Da muß man kundige Finger haben, die so etwas routiniert erspüren können. Habe ich schon von meinen Fingerfertigkeiten erzählt? Frag Carsten, Lucafabiene, ...


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> und am besten noch ne freundin/ nen freund ne.... da ich weder auf kerzen stehe noch im mom ein gutes buch habe und auch keinen kakao mag muss ich dann wohl weiter sehensüchtig ausm fenster starren(vll. hörts mal auf zu regnen...)


Nee, setz Dich an PC such Dir en gutes Buch und bestelle es. Überlege mit wem oder was Du es Dir gemütlich machen könntest und fang an.  
Ganz einfach, man muss es nur wollen. 
Oder möchtest Du lieber sehnsüchtig aus dem Fenster starren und die Zeit vorüberziehen lassen.


----------



## arkonis (28. Dezember 2006)

*frage: Ist es auf dem Feldberg glatt?*


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

@arkonis: was machden Du hier???  bis zur 9000 ist noch weit hin...


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, setz Dich an PC such Dir en gutes Buch und bestelle es. Überlege mit wem oder was Du es Dir gemütlich machen könntest und fang an.
> Ganz einfach, man muss es nur wollen.
> Oder möchtest Du lieber sehnsüchtig aus dem Fenster starren und die Zeit vorüberziehen lassen.


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, setz Dich an PC such Dir en gutes Buch und bestelle es. Überlege mit wem oder was Du es Dir gemütlich machen könntest und fang an.
> Ganz einfach, man muss es nur wollen.
> Oder möchtest Du lieber sehnsüchtig aus dem Fenster starren und die Zeit vorüberziehen lassen.



das probem is das ich schüler bin und kaum geld überhabe.... jetzt geht erstmal alles eld für klickschuhe und pedale drauf


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du `ne Ahnung was ich alles könnte!!!!!!!!
> 
> Laß mich erst mal schauen! Manche Verletzungen entdeckt man gar nicht so leicht. Da muß man kundige Finger haben, die so etwas routiniert erspüren können. Habe ich schon von meinen Fingerfertigkeiten erzählt? Frag Carsten, Lucafabiene, ...



Naja, da fällt mir der Sturz an Weihnachten ein. Der war heftig. Da hat es mich ganz schön hingeschmissen.  Seitdem tut mein Nacken- und Schulterbereich ein bischen weh. 
Aber eigentlich ist es schon wieder gut.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> das probem is das ich schüler bin und kaum geld überhabe.... jetzt geht erstmal alles eld für klickschuhe und pedale drauf



stimmt, da kann man sich kein Weib leisten! Laß die Finger von. Wenn Du mal wieder vor der Frage stehst, sag mir Bescheid! Ich berichte aus meinem diesbezüglich unerschöpflichen Erfahrungsschatz!!!    Hilft!!!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> *frage: Ist es auf dem Feldberg glatt?*



Ich denke mal schon. Am Naturfreundehaus war kein weiterkommen mehr ohne Spikes.


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

nee das mit dem weib is sowiso gestrichen..... undzwar nicht wegen des geldes. die rede war von nem guten buch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> das probem is das ich schüler bin und kaum geld überhabe.... jetzt geht erstmal alles eld für klickschuhe und pedale drauf



Und was ist mit Bücherei oder Freunde die Dir welche leihen können.....?


----------



## arkonis (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich denke mal schon. Am Naturfreundehaus war kein weiterkommen mehr ohne Spikes.



hab mich nämlich für morgen mit ein paar gammeligen studenten für eine Tour verabredet. Von denen hat anscheinend niemand ahnung wie es dort aussieht oder Spikes (ausser ich)


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

joa bücherei ahbe ich das meiste schon gelesen und freunde list keiner gerne.... aba egal


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Naja, da fällt mir der Sturz an Weihnachten ein. Der war heftig. Da hat es mich ganz schön hingeschmissen.  Seitdem tut mein Nacken- und Schulterbereich ein bischen weh.
> Aber eigentlich ist es schon wieder gut.



WIE? WAS? WO?

Ne, ne, laß mal schauen! Eine eventuelle Erstbehandlung reicht da nicht aus. Das muß auch weiterbehandelt werden!!! Meine Sekretärinnen sind für heute schon in ihren wohlverdienten Feierabend.  Ruf mich zwecks Terminvereinbarung doch bitte direkt an: (0815) 4711. Die Nummer gilt auch für dringende Notfälle.


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> hab mich nämlich für morgen mit ein paar gammeligen studenten für eine Tour verabredet. Von denen hat anscheinend niemand ahnung wie es dort aussieht oder Spikes (ausser ich)


Junge Studenten..........Wann den?


----------



## arkonis (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> nee das mit dem weib is sowiso gestrichen..... undzwar nicht wegen des geldes. die rede war von nem guten buch



Ich wollt ich wär nochmal jung...und dann hört man sowas


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

wie? hö? wiso jung ich will sechszehn sein´!!!!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> WIE? WAS? WO?
> 
> Ne, ne, laß mal schauen! Eine eventuelle Erstbehandlung reicht da nicht aus. Das muß auch weiterbehandelt werden!!! Meine Sekretärinnen sind für heute schon in ihren wohlverdienten Feierabend.  Ruf mich zwecks Terminvereinbarung doch bitte direkt an: (0815) 4711. Die Nummer gilt auch für dringende Notfälle.


----------



## arkonis (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Junge Studenten..........Wann den?



um 10.30 fahrn mir los, sind aber auch Studentinnen, soweit ich den Überblick habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wie? hö? wiso jung ich will sechszehn sein´!!!!



In Deinem Alter wollte ich auch älter wirken. Heute bin ich froh, dass ich viel, viel jünger aussehe.


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

naja älter wirken the ich ja nur leider wissen meine eltern nd meine kumpelz wie alt ich wirklich bin(und wollen mir nie ein birchen geben)


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Junge Studenten..........Wann den?



Ob Dir von denen einer die Tür aufhalten würde?! Ob die Dir den Nacken massieren würden?! Ob die Dich zu was anderem als zum Hot Dog einladen würden?! Ob die auch nur halb so schnell biken können wie Du?!

Soll ich weiter machen?


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> um 10.30 fahrn mir los, sind aber auch Studentinnen, soweit ich den Überblick habe



Ich glaube da frühstücken wir erst.  Es sind Ferien.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> um 10.30 fahrn mir los, sind aber auch *Studentinnen*, soweit ich den Überblick habe



Ach?!!!   

ich könnte ausnahmsweise auch mal etwas später ins Bett gehen!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ob Dir von denen einer die Tür aufhalten würde?! Ob die Dir den Nacken massieren würden?! Ob die Dich zu was anderem als zum Hot Dog einladen würden?! Ob die auch nur halb so schnell biken können wie Du?!
> 
> Soll ich weiter machen?



Ich geb es ja schon auf..............obwohl.........vllt...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

@caroka: Ich warte immer noch auf Deinen Anruf!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> naja älter wirken the ich ja nur leider wissen meine eltern nd meine kumpelz wie alt ich wirklich bin(und wollen mir nie ein birchen geben)



Iiiieeeehhh, Biiiiieeeer..... :kotz:


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: Ich warte immer noch auf Deinen Anruf!



ich dachte frauen wären teuer...

edt: bier =lecker


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach?!!!
> 
> ich könnte ausnahmsweise auch mal etwas später ins Bett gehen!


Ob die Dich auch so auflaufen lassen würden? Ob die Dich auch so heiss machen und kalt stehen lassen würden? Ob Die wohl hinter Dir her biken würden? Willst Du das wirklich?


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ich dachte frauen wären teuer...
> 
> edt: bier =lecker



Ja, lieb und teuer!

Was erwartest Du? Ich bin auch ein Mann! Da verrutscht das Hirn manchmal...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2006)

deshalb lässt er sich ja auch anrufen und ruft nicht selbst an


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ob die Dich auch so auflaufen lassen würden? Ob die Dich auch so heiss machen und kalt stehen lassen würden? Ob Die wohl hinter Dir her biken würden? Willst Du das wirklich?



ja ja ja ja ja ja jaaa jaaaaaaaaaaaaaoooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh.............................


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

stimmt auch wieder...(vor allem das mit dem mann...)


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> deshalb lässt er sich ja auch anrufen und ruft nicht selbst an



komm drink noch aaner, bist ja noch nüchdern!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: Ich warte immer noch auf Deinen Anruf!



Habe ich doch schon längst probiert. Aber ich komme nicht durch.   Bin doch blond, da klappt das mit dem wählen nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

probiers mit der telefonauskunft die verbinden dich doch dierekt


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> deshalb lässt er sich ja auch anrufen und ruft nicht selbst an



Ja, sag ihm mal was sich gehört.


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

vll. isser ja auch blond


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Habe ich doch schon längst probiert. Aber ich komme nicht durch.   Bin doch blond, da klappt das mit dem wählen nicht so.



Na gut, jez hammer 20 vor neun. Komm eifach gesche halber elfe zu mer, isch kümmer mich dann ausführlich um Dich!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Gerd die halten alle zu mir. Aus denen wird mal was.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> vll. isser ja auch blond



dungelblond

sonst könnd isch ned so gud baggern.


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

has dus gut...


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> dungelblond



ich mehr oder weniger rotblond


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na gut, jez hammer 20 vor neun. Komm eifach gesche halber elfe zu mer, isch kümmer mich dann ausführlich um Dich!



Um halber elfe geh isch inn mei Bettsche,  aala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Gerd die halten alle zu mir. Aus denen wird mal was.





Marsmann schrieb:


> probiers mit der telefonauskunft die verbinden dich doch dierekt



Dann hör endlich uff se!!!!!! Ich wadd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nemmer lang


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> has dus gut...



wer?

caroka, weil alle zu ihr halten, oder

arachne, weil sie dunkelblond ist???


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> dungelblond
> 
> sonst könnd isch ned so gud baggern.


Du wärst doch schon grau. Bald dusde die graue Panther wähle. 



Marsmann schrieb:


> ich mehr oder weniger rotblond


Ich liebe rode Haan.


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

brauchste auch net sie will ja um halb elf ins bett


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Um halber elfe geh isch inn mei Bettsche,  aala



De waast ned was de verpaßd!!!


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> wer?
> 
> caroka, weil alle zu ihr halten, oder
> 
> arachne, weil sie dunkelblond ist???



eigentlich du weil nen weibliches wesen zu dir kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Du wärst doch schon grau. Bald dusde die graue Panther wähle.
> 
> Ich liebe rode Haan.



guck dir das foto an da siehst d sie mehr oder WENIGER rotblond und außerdem lang...


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2006)

So wieder da.

Guten Abend ihr lieben...


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

gtnen abend der herr ohne nickname


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> eigentlich du weil nen weibliches wesen zu dir kommt...



*Ja? Wer? Wo? Wann?*


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

vll. caroka um ab elf?(ach nee is ja dann im bettchen....) schön wärs gewesen


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> So wieder da.
> 
> Guten Abend ihr lieben...



Na, wie wars dann bei Muttern.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> So wieder da.
> 
> Guten Abend ihr lieben...



Hallo hkn, schön, dass Du wieder da bist!!! Treffen wir uns morgen gegen zwo an der Kreuzung Metzgerpfad Limes?


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> vll. caroka um ab elf?(ach nee is ja dann im bettchen....) schön wärs gewesen



Es gibt Mädels, die können so charmant verbergen, dass sie Dich nicht mögen, dass Du niemals aufhörst zu bag... - äh, galant zu ihnen zu sein!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hallo hkn, schön, dass Du wieder da bist!!! Treffen wir uns morgen gegen zwo an der Kreuzung Metzgerpfad Limes?



 Noch mer lachen, das verträgt sich mit dem Biken aber schlecht.


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

jop das können (fast) alle frauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, wie wars dann bei Muttern.



klasse kugelrund ;-) nur zuwenig geschlafen...


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> klasse kugelrund ;-) nur zuwenig geschlafen...



aha! wie heißt sie? ist sie hübsch? Biked sie? Poste ma n Bild! Ach quatsch, bring sie morgen mit!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hallo hkn, schön, dass Du wieder da bist!!! Treffen wir uns morgen gegen zwo an der Kreuzung Metzgerpfad Limes?



biste wieder fit? 2 Uhr in der Nacht?  muss mal gucken, interessiert schon, aber bin gerade am email sichten. hoffe das ich es zeitlich gebacken bekomme.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> biste wieder fit? 2 Uhr in der Nacht?  muss mal gucken, interessiert schon, aber bin gerade am email sichten. hoffe das ich es zeitlich gebacken bekomme.



Würde mich freuen! 

Mit dem fit gehts so.


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> klasse kugelrund ;-) nur zuwenig geschlafen...



Ja, das kannst Du ja irgendwann mal nachholen und morgen machst Du was gegen den kugelrunden Bauch und fährst mit?


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> aha! wie heißt sie? ist sie hübsch? Biked sie? Poste ma n Bild! Ach quatsch, bring sie morgen mit!!!





caroka schrieb:


> Ja, das kannst Du ja irgendwann mal nachholen und morgen machst Du was gegen den kugelrunden Bauch und fährst mit?



So unterschiedlich denken Mann und Frau.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich denken Mann und Frau.



Ne, sie denken genau gleich!!!!!!!!

Schau Dir nochmal Deine beiden Zitate an...


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

des war ja auch ironisch?!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, sie denken genau gleich!!!!!!!!
> 
> Schau Dir nochmal Deine beiden Zitate an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Marsmann schrieb:


> des war ja auch ironisch?!



Also gut, es war weder schwarz, noch weiß und sicherlich mehr weiß als schwarz.


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

ahja


----------



## Monsterwade (28. Dezember 2006)

Kennt jemand ein empfehlenswertes Online-Game?


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


>



Plauscherhirn an:

Du magst, das er ko... - äh, dabei ist und ich möchte, dass sie dabei ist!  

was uns vor eine eigentlich leicht lösende Frage stellt: Hat ein Plauscher ein Hirn? ...


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein empfehlenswertes Online-Game?



Ne, hier ist das Durchschnittsalter zu hoch.

Hast Du Dich verirrt?


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein empfehlenswertes Online-Game?



Nee, ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2006)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein empfehlenswertes Online-Game?



als Browsergame -> www.spacenations.de wobei Du da nun nicht mehr einsteigen brauchst - sind schon zuweit in der Runde und Anfänger haben es dann extrem schwer.


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> was uns vor eine eigentlich leicht lösende Frage stellt: Hat ein Plauscher ein Hirn? QUOTE]
> 
> nein eindeutig nicht (ich zählre mich jetzt auch mal als plauscher)


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, das kannst Du ja irgendwann mal nachholen und morgen machst Du was gegen den kugelrunden Bauch und fährst mit?



hmm, was ist denn morgen besonderes? ich denke neujahr ist biken angesagt ;-)

fährt einer schon spikes?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen!
> 
> Mit dem fit gehts so.



na wenn du dich freust muss ich wohl mit 

naja du und nur so fit...ach lassen wir das *gg*


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Plauscherhirn an:
> 
> Du magst, das er ko... - äh, dabei ist und ich möchte, dass sie dabei ist!
> 
> was uns vor eine eigentlich leicht lösende Frage stellt: Hat ein Plauscher ein Hirn? ...



*Verstanden*
Nein, kein Hirn......


----------



## Monsterwade (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, hier ist das Durchschnittsalter zu hoch.
> 
> Hast Du Dich verirrt?


Wohl kaum. Aber nur im IBC rumzuchatten ist auf Dauer etwas öde.
Daher die Frage nach nem guten Online-Game.


----------



## Monsterwade (28. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> als Browsergame -> www.spacenations.de wobei Du da nun nicht mehr einsteigen brauchst - sind schon zuweit in der Runde und Anfänger haben es dann extrem schwer.


Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, was ist denn morgen besonderes? ich denke neujahr ist biken angesagt ;-)
> 
> fährt einer schon spikes?



Spikes fährt hier im Moment meines Wissens nach noch niemand. Obwohl man sie heute wohl hätte brauchen können!  Wir haben uns morgen zum Biken ab Oberursel verabredet (siehe LMB). Jedenfalls wollen wir auch den Metzgerpfad runter.


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, was ist denn morgen besonderes? ich denke neujahr ist biken angesagt ;-)
> 
> fährt einer schon spikes?



Ooooch, morgen ist nix besonderes. Iss schon OK. 

Spikes sind heute zumindest angebracht gewesen. Sollte es morgen genauso glatt sein, hätten wir ein Problem.....


----------



## Marsmann (28. Dezember 2006)

so leutes ich bin raus bis demnächst mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na wenn du dich freust muss ich wohl mit


   


habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja du und nur so fit...ach lassen wir das *gg*


is auch besser so!


----------



## Monsterwade (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Spikes fährt hier im Moment meines Wissens nach noch niemand.


Doch, sind aber ziemlich nervig. Aber nur auf Teer.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Wohl kaum. Aber nur im IBC rumzuchatten ist auf Dauer etwas öde.
> Daher die Frage nach nem guten Online-Game.



ab un an biken wir auch mal kurz...


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Doch, sind aber ziemlich nervig. Aber nur auf Teer.



Bist Du gerade hier, oder zu Hause? Am Bodensee sollte es doch etwas wärmer sein als hier. Oder fährst Du dann gleich immer richtig in die Alpen?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2006)

*gg* dann seid ihr ja schon einwenig gefahren bis wir uns treffen. wobei ich das tempo mittel ja wieder etwas argwöhnig anschaue ;-)

täusch ich mich, aber ich bin doch am opelschlösschen vorbei wenn ich den metzgerpfad nach anspach runter eier...


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ooooch, morgen ist nix besonderes. Iss schon OK.
> 
> Spikes sind heute zumindest angebracht gewesen. Sollte es morgen genauso glatt sein, hätten wir ein Problem.....



na wenn man die besser braucht könnte ich mir ja die trennscheiben heute noch umschnallen...


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *gg* dann seid ihr ja schon einwenig gefahren bis wir uns treffen. wobei ich das tempo mittel ja wieder etwas argwöhnig anschaue ;-)
> 
> täusch ich mich, aber ich bin doch am opelschlösschen vorbei wenn ich den metzgerpfad nach anspach runter eier...



wir wollen den Metzgerpfad nur bis auf die Höhe des Opelhofes runter fahren, dann Richtung Opelhof und dann um den Langhals und zum Sandplacken hoch.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *gg* dann seid ihr ja schon einwenig gefahren bis wir uns treffen. ...



Du meinst *angewärmt!*  

vielleicht auch fix und foxi...


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2006)

fahren wir wie männer oder mit schutzblech? fragen über fragen...man könnte meinen ich war jahre weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du meinst *angewärmt!*



ihr angwärmt und ich fix und fertig...ok bin um 14 uhr da. muss mal gucken wann ich da am besten los eier


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ihr angwärmt und ich fix und fertig...ok bin um 14 uhr da. muss mal gucken wann ich da am besten los eier


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fahren wir wie männer oder mit schutzblech? fragen über fragen...man könnte meinen ich war jahre weg



Ich fahre mit Schutzblechen (nur damit ich die anderen nicht vollspritze (mit Schlamm)) und Beleuchtung (damit ich den anderen den Heimweg leuchten kann).  Der Metzgerpfad war letztens teilweise recht schlammig!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2006)

glaubt mir eigentlich einer, das ich heute 15kg Kakao (Caotina) gekauft habe?  

fahre jetzt mal kurz, für heute zu zweiten mal, nach Eltville. Bis später...


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2006)

jo ich mach mich auch mal ins bett...muss einwenig nachschlafen. euch noch viel spass und bis morgen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Dezember 2006)

Gruetzi middernand,
jez bin ich wohl ä bissi späd hier , fasd alle scho am Poofe oder Bike spinner. 

@Gerd: sorry das isch misch nemmer gemelded hab bei Disch. Isch müßde noch für die Freundin maaner Fraa en Eggomeder (dere do von de Aldi für 199) zusammebaue und danach habbe se noch 

 ohne Ende .

Ich versuchs nochemol die Tache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Dezember 2006)

Guds nächdle olleweil...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> glaubt mir eigentlich einer, das ich heute 15kg Kakao (Caotina) gekauft habe?


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gruetzi middernand,
> jez bin ich wohl ä bissi späd hier , fasd alle scho am Poofe oder Bike spinner.
> 
> @Gerd: sorry das isch misch nemmer gemelded hab bei Disch. Isch müßde noch für die Freundin maaner Fraa en Eggomeder (dere do von de Aldi für 199) zusammebaue und danach habbe se noch
> ...



Kei Problem, bin ja immä noch ned dehaam...


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Trinkst Du auch mal Kakao, oder gar nicht?

Wieso bist Du noch nicht im Bett?


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2006)

Heute Abend war es zwar geringfügung dunkler als heute Mittag, dafür regnete es aber nicht mehr!  Ok, der Boden war etwas nasser, habe mich dadurch eingesaut...  Es kam mir sogar etwas wärmer vor. Hoffe, dass dieser Eindruck nicht vom fehlenden Regen, oder meinen neuen Handschuhen herrührte!  

Das heutige (gestrige) Eis im Taunus darf morgen (heute) wieder weg sein!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> komm drink noch aaner, bist ja noch nüchdern!



scheiß Bierfässchen - alles dreht sich


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> scheiß Bierfässchen - alles dreht sich



tut mir  leid! Das sind die Nebenwirkungen, wenn man mir in den Rücken fällt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2006)

Uaahhhhh


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2006)

Keiner mehr da?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2006)

naja dann, wenn ja keiner mehr da ist

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

> scheiß Bierfässchen - alles dreht sich



hatst du ned neulich noch mir devon abgerade mich zu bedrinken???


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

hab gestern de bock abgeholt. ich bin bald rückwärts umgefalle als ich gehört hab was de spass kost.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab gestern de bock abgeholt. ich bin bald rückwärts umgefalle als ich gehört hab was de spass kost.




Moie Maggo,


wieviel, wieviel, wieviel ?


Wir haben hier neulich festgelegt da so en Bock mit vernünftiger so ungefähr 300-500 Euronen im Jahr Unterhalt kostet


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

uff de rechnung steht:

2x bremsbeläge - 39,00
14x arbeitszeit a5min - 50,75
1x umwerfer lx03 - 29,50 ( der alte war offensichtlich hinüber )
2xskf rillenkugellager - 33,80
1xfox alu spacer paar - 15,50
1x dämpferbuchsen - 7,50

macht 176,05.....

was hat ich denn sonst noch in dem jahr??

3x reifen - 120,00
4x bremsbeläge - 70,00
kurbelsatz xt - 110,00
2x kette - 30,00
1x kasette - 40,00
4x schlauch - 20,00
großer dämpferservice - 90,00
kleinteile wie zäge und aussenhüllen - 20,00

macht 500,00 plus die 176,05 ist gleich 676,05  

300 mehr wie mei erst rad gekostet hat.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

achso, klamotten und nen neuen helm sind da nich mit drin, da wern schnell die tausend geknackt. ich glaub ich fang mit leistungsschach an.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2006)

Moin moin,

da wärds eim gans anners Maggo. Waa des wäklisch so deuer. 
Wie iss eischendlisch es Wetter heud? Iss wärmer als gestern und hoffentlisch hadds nur hier gereschend.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2006)

Morgen Frank,

wie geht es Dir heute?
Neuer Tag neues Glück ......hast bestimmt schon Punkte gemacht. Ich schau grade mal nach.


----------



## fUEL (29. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> uff de rechnung steht:
> 
> 2x bremsbeläge - 39,00
> 14x arbeitszeit a5min - 50,75
> ...



Wenns Dich tröstet, mindestens das hat mich gestern die erste Ausfahrt mit meim neue Crosser gekostet. 2 Speichen und ein komplettes -dura ace Schaltwerk ....und noch e paar Kleinteile.....da reichen keine 176,05... und das bei einer Tour.. Naja wenigstens hat mich der Holservice von Denfelds auf dem Feldberghof abgeholt.....weil mit Fahren war da nix mehr...Schuld war ein kleiner Kieselstein, der sich in die Kette gesetzt hatte und beim Antritt nach dem runtereiern auf Glatteis nicht durch die Führungsröllchen gepasst hat...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> uff de rechnung steht:
> 
> 2x bremsbeläge - 39,00
> 14x arbeitszeit a5min - 50,75
> ...



Das was de da geschriwwe hat werd so dem Jahresdorschnitt entspreche. Zumindest derer die am Berg fahren

Wie alt ist de Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (29. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen Frank,
> 
> wie geht es Dir heute?
> Neuer Tag neues Glück ......hast bestimmt schon Punkte gemacht. Ich schau grade mal nach.



Meun, also mit dem Pech gings noch munter weiter gestern 

....und heut meue iss maaner .Frau erst mal die Milch in de Küch runnergefalle...hoffentlich geht de ned so weiter.

Punkte ja trach ich später ein, muss jetzt unner die Dusch und an die awwweid oje


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Meun, also mit dem Pech gings noch munter weiter gestern
> 
> ....und heut meue iss maaner .Frau erst mal die Milch in de Küch runnergefalle...hoffentlich geht de ned so weiter.
> 
> Punkte ja trach ich später ein, muss jetzt unner die Dusch und an die awwweid oje



Des werd widder.......


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

3,5 jahre und rund 7000km


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

quatsch, 2,5 jahre.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

im frühjahr gehts übrischens gleich munter weiter. kette und kasette wollt der gestern auch schon tauschen. die teile fahr ich ins frühjahr biss se endgültig platt sinn.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Dezember 2006)

min. 500 Eus sind zuviel im Jahr, der Preis muß irgendwie gedrückt werden. 

Was weis ich wie

Billigerer Kettenblätter, nicht gleich kompletsatz, billiger...billiger.. Sammelbestellung für Jahresbedarf von allen....


Wenn wir in den 300 Eus Bereich kommen könnten wär das doch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (29. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> min. 500 Eus sind zuviel im Jahr, der Preis muß irgendwie gedrückt werden.
> 
> Was weis ich wie
> 
> ...



wenn es ja nur der kram fürs bike selbst wäre, aber das biken kostet ja auch AN MIR geld 

300 EUR fürs bike wäre schön, denke aber nicht das ich damit hin komme

ach guten morgen


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

> wenn es ja nur der kram fürs bike selbst wäre, aber das biken kostet ja auch AN MIR geld



ich steh auf dem schlauch.


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich steh auf dem schlauch.



naja alles was ICH zum biken brauche. hosen, trikots, handschuhe, sonnenbrille und so nen kram. finde das summiert sich viel schneller als reine verschleissteile


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

am anfang auf jeden fall. bei mir warens dieses jahr so übern daumen gepeilt:

1xspecialized decibel helm 140
1xspecialized chicane brille 110
1xgore 3/4 hose 80
1xprotective softshell jacke 80
1xprotective winterhose 50
1xshimano shm90 schuhe 130
1xbeheizbare einlegesohlen 40
1xrace face garda gloves 50
1xroeckel winterhandschuhe 40
1xgore unterhandschuhe 20
1xprotective trikot 50
ich hab bestimmt noch was vergessen und komme so schon auf fast 700 euro.


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie iss eischendlisch es Wetter heud? Iss wärmer als gestern und hoffentlisch hadds nur hier gereschend.



In Orschel kommt gerade die Sonne durch ist momentan 5°C  . Ich glaube das wird eine schöne Tour.  Bitte Jacken mitbringen, danach gibt es was warmes.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> In Orschel kommt gerade die Sonne durch ist momentan 5°C  . Ich glaube das wird eine schöne Tour.  Bitte Jacken mitbringen, danach gibt es was warmes.



Denkst Du daran, dass wir um 13 Uhr auf der Hohemark sein müssen?!


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> In Orschel kommt gerade die Sonne durch ist momentan 5°C  . Ich glaube das wird eine schöne Tour.  Bitte Jacken mitbringen, danach gibt es was warmes.



ach danach? *lach* also wieder bekomm ich nix


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Denkst Du daran, dass wir um 13 Uhr auf der Hohemark sein müssen?!



ist doch noch massig zeit. wobei ich muss mein schwarzes goldstück auch noch vorbereiten.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

shit, die fabb droggend grad, ich glaab abber net, das des heut noch was gibt. uufraame buddse inraame unn dann iss bestimmd dunggel.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin



Maggo schrieb:


> hatst du ned neulich noch mir devon abgerade mich zu bedrinken???



ích hab ja nicht viel getrunken, ich vertrage nur wenig 


Also das mit den 300 im Jahr ist gar nicht so schwer. Fangen wir mal bei was großem an:
die Kurbel an sich geht ja eign. nicht jedes Jahr kaputt, also reichen neue Blätter. Die Deore Blätter gibts alle drei für 30 und da sind dann noch so doofe Kurbelarme dabei die man bei Ebay jemandem als Briefbeschwerer andrehen kann. Und ja, die passen auf die XT (wenn die baugleich mit LX ist, bei der hab ichs selbst ausprobiert) und sie halten länger.
Wären schonmal 60 und das 1-2x im Jahr 
Thema Kette: fahre am HT ne 73, am Fully ne 93 - ausser 3 mehr für die 93 gibt sich das gar nix, ich glaube fast bis auf die Nummer die reingestanzt ist sind die gleich 
Kassette: klar, XT ist schön, muss man ja auch nicht drauf verzichten, einmal pro Jahr sind die 10 mehr zur LX ok.
An den Laufrädern will keiner gerne schwere Sachen, aber dann darf er sich auch nicht über den Preis beschwerer, ich fahre Drahtreifen mit normalen Schläuchen, macht pro Rad 15 - zum Vergleich, ein Nobby mit xlight Schlauch kostet das doppelte pro Rad 
Bremsen sind für mich allerdings ein Thema an dem ich nicht spare, dafür sind sie mir zu wichtig (auch wenns viele viele gute Erfahrungsberichte zu dem 10 a2z Belägen gibt).
Was gibts sonst noch an Verschleißteilen...hm, fällt mir grad nix ein.

Man kann also sagen: wer highend (meißt nur beim Gewicht) will muss es auch bezahlen, wer sich mit dem günstigern Kram zufrieden gibt (der meißt schon genausogut funzt - mMn) zahlt halt weniger  (ich überschlage mal grad was mein HT in den zwei Jahren/6500km gekostet hat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich überschlage mal grad was mein HT in den zwei Jahren/6500km gekostet hat




Ja mach mal


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2006)

So
verschleiß:
- 4 Reifen 40
- 6 Schläuche 20
- 4 Satz (v+h) Bremsbeläge 40
- 3 Ketten 35
- 1 Kassette 30
sind 165
dann das was zu Bruch ging
- Felge vorn 15 (selbst eingespeicht)
- LR hinten 60 (inkl. Versand)
- Kurbelgarnitur 80
- Pedale 35
- Sattelstütze 20
- Sattel 30
- Vorbau 30
- Lenker 20
- Griffe 40 (jaja, die teuren Ergos die mir nicht taugen  )
sind 330
jetzt gabs nen Service 
für die Gabel ~1 (fürs Öl, ist ne Stahlfeder, kann man selbst warten wenn nix kaputt ist)
für die restlichen Teile das Fett ~1
sind ~2, sagen wir 5 dann kommt n runder Endbetrag von 500 für 2 Jahre raus. Sind also 250 pro Jahr  und das obwohl ja einiges Kaputt gegangen ist 
Was noch ansteht ist ein neues LR für Vorne (jaja, nix hält ewig) aber das gibts auch schon für 50.

Wie kommts? Naja, als Schüler ohne Geld gibt man auch keins aus 
Als ich anfing zu arbeiten haben sich die Defekte irgendwie gehäuft


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2006)

So, Fully war im ersten Jahr echt günstig, ob das damit zusammenhängt das ich nur 5Monate (2300km) von dem Jahr fahren konnte?!
- Griffe 10
- 1Satz (v+h) Bremsbeläge 40
- 2 Reifen 20
- 4 Schläuche 20
- 1 Kette 15
macht dann 105


----------



## fUEL (29. Dezember 2006)

Hab mein Crosser wieder, der Christian hat mir für das neue Schaltwerk die Speichen etc und 4 neue Schläuche einen Pechsonderpreis von 120  berechnet, denke das ist wirklich sehr kulant.

Versucht ma sonen Service bei Canyon oder Rotwild zu hinterfragen!

Vorbildlich und wirklich ne gute Werbung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2006)

Da hast du ja wirklich nochmal (etwas) Glück im Unglück gehabt. Sieht ja fast so aus als obs jetzt wieder aufwärts geht bei dir


----------



## arkonis (29. Dezember 2006)

mich hat es heute auch am Fuchstanz gelegt, ein Eisfläche die sich von der Kreuzung bis zum Naturfreundehaus zieht. Also: *Vorsicht Anstieg Naturfreundehaus*
Weil ich bei meiner Tour mit den Studies bergauf immer hinten war , durfte ich zumindest bergab ausgerechnet an diesem Teilstück die Führung machen...
Bin Bergab mit Vollgas reingefahren und einige Meter auf dem Hintern bis in den Graben gerutscht -> ziemlich abgefahren, keine Verletzungen, Adrealin pur und nichts am Bike, hat sogar Spaß gemacht. Die anderen haben sich nacheinander auch hingelegt, ein Stehen war nicht möglich  war richtig lustig. 
Also wenn ihr langezogene Spuren von zerkratzten Eis an diesem Stück seht dann wißt ihr bescheid.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> mich hat es heute auch am Fuchstanz gelegt, ein Eisfläche die sich von der Kreuzung bis zum Naturfreundehaus zieht. Also: *Vorsicht Anstieg Naturfreundehaus*
> Weil ich bei meiner Tour mit den Studies bergauf immer hinten war , durfte ich zumindest bergab ausgerechnet an diesem Teilstück die Führung machen...
> Bin Bergab mit Vollgas reingefahren und einige Meter auf dem Hintern bis in den Graben gerutscht -> ziemlich abgefahren, keine Verletzungen, Adrealin pur und nichts am Bike, hat sogar Spaß gemacht. Die anderen haben sich nacheinander auch hingelegt, ein Stehen war nicht möglich  war richtig lustig.
> Also wenn ihr langezogene Spuren von zerkratzten Eis an diesem Stück seht dann wißt ihr bescheid.



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was die annern sache


----------



## fUEL (29. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was die annern sache



Alder Sofabeiker


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Dezember 2006)

das wird schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (29. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Versucht ma sonen Service bei Canyon oder Rotwild zu hinterfragen!
> 
> Vorbildlich und wirklich ne gute Werbung



naja frank, du bist ja auch ein extra guter kunde. wobei ich bis jetzt auch nix nachteiliges in kulanzfragen über denfeld sagen kann.


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Dezember 2006)

biken war lustig und ich ein weichei das net mehr konnte...


----------



## fUEL (29. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja frank, du bist ja auch ein extra guter kunde. wobei ich bis jetzt auch nix nachteiliges in kulanzfragen über denfeld sagen kann.



Ich glaub das ist gar nicht ausser Frage aber überhaupt Anteil zu nehmen gar jemanden auf dem Feldberg abzuholen und die Reparatur bis zum folgenden Tag quasi über Nacht und das noch zum sozusagen Selbstkostenpreis, ich glaub da muss man auch das Naturell und Selbstverständniss aufbringen und ich bin mir sicher auch wenn ich bei Canyon oder Rotwild oder..oder 6 Räder in 3 Jahren gekauft hätte wollte man dort sicher einen solchen Service nicht bieten.

Ich finde das verdient höchsten Respekt, wenn jemand so bemüht ist.  

Also Chapeau


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2006)

Das stimmt, das ist wirklich ein super Service wie er besser nicht sein könnte, jetzt verstehe ich auch das du Werbung für den Laden machst


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

vorallem der abholservice hat nix als lob und anerkennung verdient. musstest du den schon häufiger in anspruch nehmen oder woher wusstest du, dass es sowas gibt?


----------



## RobinHood (29. Dezember 2006)

über Weihnachten 6kg zugenommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobinHood (29. Dezember 2006)

Hilfe wo sind meine Eier ?


----------



## RobinHood (29. Dezember 2006)

Möchte nicht mit Ronaldo tauschen !


----------



## fUEL (29. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> vorallem der abholservice hat nix als lob und anerkennung verdient. musstest du den schon häufiger in anspruch nehmen oder woher wusstest du, dass es sowas gibt?



Der wurde mir spontan angeboten als ich angerufen hatte um die Situation zu ergründen.


----------



## Marsmann (29. Dezember 2006)

moin leutes


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2006)

Aber auf die Idee muss man erst mal kommen, wenn ich ne Panne hätt würd ich nich den Laden anrufen wo das Rad her ist.


----------



## Marsmann (29. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Aber auf die Idee muss man erst mal kommen, wenn ich ne Panne hätt würd ich nich den Laden anrufen wo das Rad her ist.



wertut denn sowas


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2006)

Moin marsmann


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2006)

Lies mal was dem fUEL passiert ist, dann weißt dus.


----------



## Marsmann (29. Dezember 2006)

aso wer isn der typ der ihn abgeholt hat nen bike-händler oda sowas?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2006)

genau so siehts aus, der Händler bei dem er das Bike (und noch 5 andere)gekauft hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (29. Dezember 2006)

man hat der kohle...


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

die ganze meute iss online und es wird nichts geschreiben. was habt ihr denn mit  euren händen???


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> die ganze meute iss online und es wird nichts geschreiben. was habt ihr denn mit  euren händen???


In de Händ den Gammin un de Tacho um die Pungde eizutrache... 

Hallo Diehmschäff und Zeh-Ähr [Edit] un Caro


----------



## arkonis (29. Dezember 2006)

und habt ihr Probleme mit dem Eis gehabt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2006)

Moin ihr Plauscher


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> und habt ihr Probleme mit dem Eis gehabt?


Ne, nich so; ich war heud ne Stund hier und danach um den Flughafen rum unterwegs.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

@carsten: wie wars? wo gings lang unn wieviel punkte gabs?


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten: wie wars? wo gings lang unn wieviel punkte gabs?


Erst ne Stund mit meiner Fraa am MTZ vorbei; danach bin ich Richtung Flughafen gefahren (üblische Runde). Die letzte Stunde wurde wegen der Kälte immer unangenehmer (Fußheizung war langsam am Ende und die Finger wurden auch kälder un kälder) Aber 4:20 = 17 Pgd. machen das wieder wett


----------



## arkonis (29. Dezember 2006)

siehste mal bin heute ganz ohne Handschuhe fast 3,5 Stunden gefahren, nur die Harten usw...
allerdings scheint die Kälteempfindlichkeit sehr unterschiedlich zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

unsere Tour war geil. Insgesamt waren wir über 4 Stunden unterwegs und mächtig Punkte für die Taunusplauscher-Teams eingefahren. Arachne wird noch einiges zur Wegbeschreibung posten, dafür hat er seinen Garmin bis zum Anschlag mit einem Log gefüttert. Wetter durchgehend sonnig und am Langhals hatten wir einen Halt gemacht, der uns mit einer netten Aussicht auf den Pferdskopf belohnte. Bild siehe unten. Neue Trails haben wir erkundet, die sich zum Nachfahren wirklich lohnen. Roter Hirsch hatte zum Schluss Pech:



arkonis schrieb:


> mich hat es heute auch am Fuchstanz gelegt, ein Eisfläche die sich von der Kreuzung bis zum Naturfreundehaus zieht.



Nicht nur dich hat es heute an der Stelle mächtig hingelegt. Auch Roter Hirsch hat sich zweimal intensive Bodenprobe genommen. Sogar mit Rutscheinlage und zerfetzter Hose.

Anschließend gabs bei mir warme Überraschungsgetränke und Kuchen. Dazu insgesamt drei MTB-Filme mit diesen wahnsinnigen Freeridern. Arachne wollte danach sich wieder aufs MTB schwingen. Zum Glück hat Caroka Arachne zurückhalten können.

Insgesamt ein gelungener Tag!


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> mich hat es heute auch am Fuchstanz gelegt, ein Eisfläche die sich von der Kreuzung bis zum Naturfreundehaus zieht. Also: *Vorsicht Anstieg Naturfreundehaus*
> Weil ich bei meiner Tour mit den Studies bergauf immer hinten war , durfte ich zumindest bergab ausgerechnet an diesem Teilstück die Führung machen...
> Bin Bergab mit Vollgas reingefahren und einige Meter auf dem Hintern bis in den Graben gerutscht -> ziemlich abgefahren, keine Verletzungen, Adrealin pur und nichts am Bike, hat sogar Spaß gemacht. Die anderen haben sich nacheinander auch hingelegt, ein Stehen war nicht möglich  war richtig lustig.
> Also wenn ihr langezogene Spuren von zerkratzten Eis an diesem Stück seht dann wißt ihr bescheid.


Genau dort bin ich gestern wieder umgedreht. Es war teuflisch glatt. 


habkeinnick schrieb:


> biken war lustig und ich ein weichei das net mehr konnte...


Nach so viel gutem Essen  und zwei Wochen Bikeabstinenz......wen wundert es. Hat Spass gemacht und war schön, dass Du uns begleitet hast.  


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> In de Händ den Gammin un de Tacho um die Pungde eizutrache...
> 
> Hallo Diehmschäff und Zeh-Ähr [Edit] un Caro


 E bissi spät aber besser als gaa ned: Hallo  



arkonis schrieb:


> und habt ihr Probleme mit dem Eis gehabt?


Auf unserer Tour hat es uns auf dem Tilmannsweg wieder erwischt. Teilweise unfahrbar. 


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Erst ne Stund mit meiner Fraa am MTZ vorbei; danach bin ich Richtung Flughafen gefahren (üblische Runde). Die letzte Stunde wurde wegen der Kälte immer unangenehmer (Fußheizung war langsam am Ende und die Finger wurden auch kälder un kälder) Aber 4:20 = 17 Pgd. machen das wieder wett


17 Punkte, Klasse


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

> 17 Punkte, Klasse



17punkte *neid* ich hoff ich komm next woch mehr uff de bogg.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. Dezember 2006)

@Caroka
Gut nach Hause gekommen, so mitem 4Rad 
Habt ihr mal Gardasee thematisiert, als Alternative zu Toscana oder Kalabrien


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> unsere Tour war geil. ....  Insgesamt ein gelungener Tag!



Gruetzi,
leider war die Duur für misch zu frieh; isch bin soga erst um 12:30 aus'm Büro gekomme. Schön das aach bei Eusch des Wedder midgespielt hat. Von Grifdel sah de Feldi un de Alde aus als obse im Hochnebbel währ'n; aber als isch in Liederbach war, sah des schon bässer aus (da konnd mer die Gibfel sehn). un Haubdsach: Pungde fürs Diehm !
Nächstes mal vllt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> 17punkte *neid* ich hoff ich komm next woch mehr uff de bogg.


Vllt. gehd auch mol was zusamme; nächsde Woche könnd isch vllt. 1 x mol ab 15:00 Uhr biken oder ansonsten so ab 16:30-17:00 Uhr (muß laider a******)
Ab de zwode KW. geht dann so ziehmlich die Post ab bis Anfang Februar wesche Jahresabschluß. Wir sehn uns wohl am 01. , dann könne mer nochemol drübber schwädze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Dezember 2006)

Isch sach gude nachd allseids; war gästern bzw. heud "früh" gewordn un nu bin isch bladd. Bis demnächst in diesem Theater.


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Isch sach gude nachd allseids;



gude nachd MTK-Cube (Wofür steht "Cube"?


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

weil des rad, was de guude mann bewescht von cube iss. analog dazu müsstest du hg-cannondale heissen.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2006)

guude,











































































nacht.


----------



## fUEL (30. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> guude,
> 
> 
> Was bin ich froh das de Dessertfox mit seine punkde verhinnerd des ich über 50 % Anteil komm
> ...


doofes format


----------



## fUEL (30. Dezember 2006)

kerle kaa nachteul hier und heud, seid ihr erledigt von de punkde die ihr geholt habt brav brav feini feini 

naja denn naaacht!!


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh das de Dessertfox mit seine punkde verhinnerd des ich über 50 % Anteil komm



Geiles Bild!!! War am Donnerstag laafe. Ist besser bei miesem Wetter. 

erFahre mein bestes um Pünktscher zu ergattern. Morgen gehts mit go-Crazy weiter.


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> doofes format



Hätte dich fast mit marsman verwechselt. Schade nur, der arme Kerl ist so weit weg.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin noch da


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Dezember 2006)

Erstaunlich Arachne hat sich nach der heutigen Tour in den Schlaf gefahren. Kein Lebenszeichen.

Ich muss jetzt ins Bett. Ab heute zählen wieder Pünktscher. Dafür muss ich frisch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (30. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist gar nicht ausser Frage aber überhaupt Anteil zu nehmen gar jemanden auf dem Feldberg abzuholen und die Reparatur bis zum folgenden Tag quasi über Nacht und das noch zum sozusagen Selbstkostenpreis, ich glaub da muss man auch das Naturell und Selbstverständniss aufbringen und ich bin mir sicher auch wenn ich bei Canyon oder Rotwild oder..oder 6 Räder in 3 Jahren gekauft hätte wollte man dort sicher einen solchen Service nicht bieten.
> 
> Ich finde das verdient höchsten Respekt, wenn jemand so bemüht ist.
> 
> Also Chapeau



ich weiß halt nicht ob dieser service auch wirklich jedem kunden vom denfeld zu gute kommt.

einem so guten kunden wie dir, kommt man natürlicherweise auch mehr entgegen.

premiumkunde -> premiumpreise -> premiumservice

das hat alles miteinander zu tun. keine frage, der shuttelservice, das schnelle reparieren ist wirklich ein prima ding und es ist garantiert auch so das weder rotwild noch canyon diesen service bieten. 

wenn man nicht unbegrenzt geld fürs biken übrig hat, kauft man sich halt das was einem den besten kosten/nutzen-faktor bietet.

mein canyon hat wahrscheinlich nur 1/3 deines bikes gekostet, da gesparte geld trage ich nun zum teil auch zum denfeld für irgendwelche sachen die ich noch brauche. das macht für mich mehr sinn und in koblenz bin ich auch in ner stunde. 

ich freue mich aber das du wirklich zufrieden mit dem händler deiner wahl bist, denn so sollte es sein.


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> biken war lustig und ich ein weichei das net mehr konnte...



Jetzt kann ich es Dir ja verraten: War auch total platt...

Schön, dass Du da warst!!  Und danke für die Local-Trailtipps!


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich es Dir ja verraten: War auch total platt...
> 
> Schön, dass Du da warst!!  Und danke für die Local-Trailtipps!




du warst platt? aha, hab ich nix von gemerkt...sollte mir zu denken geben *lach*

ja war schon lustig, besonders sind wir so viele trockenen stellen gefahren - gelle desert-fox


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich es Dir ja verraten: War auch total platt...
> 
> Schön, dass Du da warst!!  Und danke für die Local-Trailtipps!



Moin 
Ich bin nicht nur platt, sondern .................. 
@fUEL Der Vorschlag mit der Fahrtechnik am Gardasee klingt gut 
Kann ich dann auch auf Glatteis........


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du warst platt? aha, hab ich nix von gemerkt...sollte mir zu denken geben *lach*
> 
> ja war schon lustig, besonders sind wir so viele trockenen stellen gefahren - gelle desert-fox



gestern Abend hatte ich dauernd das Gefühl Krämpfe in den Kniekehlen zu bekommen...  

Das nächste mal können wir ja `ne Bachfahrt machen. Würde auch nicht nasser als gestern sein, es würde aber nicht so viel am Bike hängen bleiben! Bestimmt einer der Gründe, weswegen ich so platt war!


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich bin nicht nur platt, sondern ..................
> @fUEL Der Vorschlag mit der Fahrtechnik am Gardasee klingt gut
> Kann ich dann auch auf Glatteis........



war wirklich s..d... (!!!) mit dem Eis!   Kommst Du trotzdem zu g-c, oder gönnst Du Dir vernünftigerweise (  ) einen Körperpflege-Tag?

@fUEL: Wann denn Gardasee??


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

Hier läuft gerade AC/DC passend zum WP: "Its a long way to the top...."

_Yeeaaah_


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> war wirklich s..d... (!!!) mit dem Eis!   Kommst Du trotzdem zu g-c, oder gönnst Du Dir vernünftigerweise (  ) einen Körperpflege-Tag?


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Caroka
> Gut nach Hause gekommen, so mitem 4Rad
> Habt ihr mal Gardasee thematisiert, als Alternative zu Toscana oder Kalabrien


Wir haben tatsächlich über Bikeurlaub geplaudert, doch wir sind zu  keinem verwertbaren Ergebnis gekommen. Gerade von meiner Seite gibt es viele Holpersteine.



habkeinnick schrieb:


> du warst platt? aha, hab ich nix von gemerkt...sollte mir zu denken geben *lach*
> ja war schon lustig, besonders sind wir so viele trockenen stellen gefahren - gelle desert-fox


 



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich bin nicht nur platt, sondern ..................
> @fUEL Der Vorschlag mit der Fahrtechnik am Gardasee klingt gut
> Kann ich dann auch auf Glatteis........


Wenn der Bock unter einem rutscht dann rutscht er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Arachne schrieb:
> 
> 
> > war wirklich s..d... (!!!) mit dem Eis!   Kommst Du trotzdem zu g-c, oder gönnst Du Dir vernünftigerweise (  ) einen Körperpflege-Tag?
> ...


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Roter Hirsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja, ja, war mir klar...
> ...


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich es Dir ja verraten: War auch total platt...
> 
> Schön, dass Du da warst!!  Und danke für die Local-Trailtipps!





Arachne schrieb:


> gestern Abend hatte ich dauernd das Gefühl Krämpfe in den Kniekehlen zu bekommen...
> 
> Das nächste mal können wir ja `ne Bachfahrt machen. Würde auch nicht nasser als gestern sein, es würde aber nicht so viel am Bike hängen bleiben! Bestimmt einer der Gründe, weswegen ich so platt war!



Ich spür die Fahrt von gestern gar nicht.  Kann es sein, dass Du zu viel machst? Schmeiß Dir mal eine Magnesium ein und mach einfach mal langsam.


----------



## fUEL (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> war wirklich s..d... (!!!) mit dem Eis!   Kommst Du trotzdem zu g-c, oder gönnst Du Dir vernünftigerweise (  ) einen Körperpflege-Tag?
> 
> @fUEL: Wann denn Gardasee??



guckst Du www.mtb-academy.de

20.4. 24.4. oder 3.5.6.5.07, um den Bereich ist auch Bike Festival in Riva, mal nachprüfen, ob mans verbinden kann. 
cu later F


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich spür die Fahrt von gestern gar nicht.  Kann es sein, dass Du zu viel machst? Schmeiß Dir mal eine Magnesium ein und mach einfach mal langsam.



Kann es sein, dass Du gestern einfach eine bessere Nachpflege als ich betrieben hast?!  Hätte mehr Bike.Videos schauen sollen!!   Naja, werde langsam machen und heute vielleicht nur mit dem Kater fahren.


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du gestern einfach eine bessere Nachpflege als ich betrieben hast?!  Hätte mehr Bike.Videos schauen sollen!!   Naja, werde langsam machen und heute vielleicht nur mit dem Kater fahren.



Ich geh nicht sonderlich pfleglich mit mir um.  
Und wenn Du langsam machen willst fährst Du mit dem Kater?  Maggo, kannst Du Dich noch an Katers Grundlagentraining erinnern?  
Vllt. geht es mir auch nur besser, weil ich besser trainiert bin als Du.   

Aber mal was Anderes, Thema Urlaub: Ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich es realisieren soll aber ich habe mir vorgenommen dieses Frühjahr in Bikeurlaub zu fahren. Ich dachte an Gardasee, eine Woche, kleines Häuschen mieten und eigene Räder mitnehmen. Hätte hier der ein oder andere Lust mitzufahren? Ich würde versuchen, während der Schulzeit zu fahren, weil günstiger. Sagt mal was dazu!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Roter Hirsch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja, ja, war mir klar...
> ...


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Kann ich auch mal abholen



Geht im Augenblick (und den beiden nächsten) leider höchstens super ungemütlich!  Bringe ihn Dir deshalb lieber mal vorbei.


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du gestern einfach eine bessere Nachpflege als ich betrieben hast?!  Hätte mehr Bike.Videos schauen sollen!!   Naja, werde langsam machen und heute vielleicht nur mit dem Kater fahren.



Der Kater war vorhin hier!  Ich glaube, ich fahre heute mit den Hallies (wenn sie heute nicht all zu fit sind).


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh nicht sonderlich pfleglich mit mir um.


Diese Vorlege überlese ich mal besser!  (oder auch nicht: Dann mußt Du halt mal jemand anderen diese Aufgabe übernehmen lassen!    )


caroka schrieb:


> Und wenn Du langsam machen willst fährst Du mit dem Kater?  Maggo, kannst Du Dich noch an Katers Grundlagentraining erinnern?


siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3305631&postcount=8320


caroka schrieb:


> Vllt. geht es mir auch nur besser, weil ich besser trainiert bin als Du.
> ...


Ja, sicherlich, aber irgendwann...


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja war schon lustig, besonders sind wir so viele trockenen stellen gefahren - gelle desert-fox



Komisch habe irgendwie eine Phobie. Hab schon mal ein Spike bei einer deutschen Crossmeisterschaft im Schlamm verloren. Trotzdem bin ich im Socken 7. geworden.


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> guckst Du www.mtb-academy.de
> 
> 20.4. 24.4. oder 3.5.6.5.07, um den Bereich ist auch Bike Festival in Riva, mal nachprüfen, ob mans verbinden kann.
> cu later F



"Touren von etwa 50 Kilometer Länge mit circa 800 Höhenmetern sollten Sie locker wegstecken."   Über die vier Tage ging das ja noch. Aber jeden Tag...

465,- EURO für das MTB Camp


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, sicherlich, aber irgendwann...



[werdlangsamrot]Du Schameur........[blinzelblinzelneigdenKopfzurSeiteschlagdieAugennachunten]









So, jetzt geh ich nochmal ein bis zwei Punkte holen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2006)

Wart mal ab was mitm Gerd nächstes Jahr los ist. Jetzt schön Übertraining und im Frühjahr keinen Druck mehr aufm Pedal - frag den Kater dazu.


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du da warst!!  Und danke für die Local-Trailtipps!



@habkeinick

Vielen Dank für die Führung!!! Dieser Weg mit dem blauen Schilangläufer war es, den ich seit 2 Monaten suchte. Gestern hast du uns sogar die geniale Fortsetzung gezeigt. Das wird jetzt mit Abstand meine Lieblingstour.


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wart mal ab was mitm Gerd nächstes Jahr los ist. Jetzt schön Übertraining und im Frühjahr keinen Druck mehr aufm Pedal - frag den Kater dazu.



  Vielleicht brauche ich (neben all den anderen Dopingmitteln) 3-5 Bike-Videos vor jeder Tour, aber: Schaumerma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @habkeinick
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Führung!!! Dieser Weg mit dem blauen Schilangläufer war es, den ich seit 2 Monaten suchte. Gestern hast du uns sogar die geniale Fortsetzung gezeigt. Das wird jetzt mit Abstand meine Lieblingstour.



Bist Du das?  Sieht ja fürchterlich muskulös aus!


----------



## fUEL (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> "Touren von etwa 50 Kilometer Länge mit circa 800 Höhenmetern sollten Sie locker wegstecken."   Über die vier Tage ging das ja noch. Aber jeden Tag...
> 
> 465,- EURO für das MTB Camp



War da letztes Jahr mit Kilian und es war jeden cent wert.


----------



## fUEL (30. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wart mal ab was mitm Gerd nächstes Jahr los ist. Jetzt schön Übertraining und im Frühjahr keinen Druck mehr aufm Pedal - frag den Kater dazu.



Jetzt weiss ich endlich warum Du keine Punkte machst.
stark angefangen im Wp aber noch stärker nachgelassen.


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wart mal ab was mitm Gerd nächstes Jahr los ist. Jetzt schön Übertraining und im Frühjahr keinen Druck mehr aufm Pedal - frag den Kater dazu.





Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht brauche ich (neben all den anderen Dopingmitteln) 3-5 Bike-Videos vor jeder Tour, aber: Schaumerma!





fUEL schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich endlich warum Du keine Punkte machst.
> stark angefangen im Wp aber noch stärker nachgelassen.



Mittlerweile muß ich mir jedes Korn hart erarbeiten! Vor einigen Jahrzehnten war das noch einfacher...


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @habkeinick
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Führung!!! Dieser Weg mit dem blauen Schilangläufer war es, den ich seit 2 Monaten suchte. Gestern hast du uns sogar die geniale Fortsetzung gezeigt. Das wird jetzt mit Abstand meine Lieblingstour.



na dann war ich ja gestern doch mal zu was gut *lachweg*


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht brauche ich (neben all den anderen Dopingmitteln) 3-5 Bike-Videos vor jeder Tour, aber: Schaumerma!



was muss man(n) denn noch alle gesehen haben?


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> War da letztes Jahr mit Kilian und es war jeden cent wert.



interesse an sowas hätte ich ja auch...mal gucken wie fit ich aus dem winter komme...gestern war ich ja von mir nicht so begeistert


----------



## fUEL (30. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> interesse an sowas hätte ich ja auch...mal gucken wie fit ich aus dem winter komme...gestern war ich ja von mir nicht so begeistert



Dimb Mitglied = 10 % Nachlass auf die Summe


----------



## fUEL (30. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @habkeinick
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Führung!!! Dieser Weg mit dem blauen Schilangläufer war es, den ich seit 2 Monaten suchte. Gestern hast du uns sogar die geniale Fortsetzung gezeigt. Das wird jetzt mit Abstand meine Lieblingstour.



Was für einen Weg seid ihr da denn wo gefahren????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Dimb Mitglied = 10 % Nachlass auf die Summe



@Roter Hirsch: gelesen?


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> Naja, werde langsam machen und heute vielleicht nur mit dem Kater fahren.



 *Uuuuuäääääääähhhh.........*  Der Kater hats noch vor g-c gelesen!  Zu seiner Tempo-Vorgabe meinte er nur, er müsse sich erstmal warmfahren.  (wenigstens hatte ich jemanden mit dem ich ordentlich jammern konnte, Danke Peter!)


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was muss man(n) denn noch alle gesehen haben?



Naja, so viele kenne ich ja auch nicht. Aber von diesen gefallen mir New World Disorder 7 und Roam am besten!


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, so viele kenne ich ja auch nicht. Aber von diesen gefallen mir New World Disorder 7 und Roam am besten!



prima, sind auch die die ich bis jetzt am besten finde.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was für einen Weg seid ihr da denn wo gefahren????



och nix besonderes, von der wintermühle, steinchen, anspacher kopf, halbrechts hoch, dann geschickt das wurzelbett der Langlaufloipe umfahren  , dann den Loipenweg gefahren und dann hab ich mich auch schon wieder verabschiedet


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Uuuuuäääääääähhhh.........*  Der Kater hats noch vor g-c gelesen!  Zu seiner Tempo-Vorgabe meinte er nur, er müsse sich erstmal warmfahren.  (wenigstens hatte ich jemanden mit dem ich ordentlich jammern konnte, Danke Peter!)


 Ja, das war schon ein ordentliches Gejammer anfangs heute. Die Vorlage konnte ich aber doch nicht ungenutzt liegen lassen.   Aber zu eurer Ehrenrettung muß man ja sagen, daß ihr nachdem das Tempo wieder an Level 2 angenähert wurde   wieder gut mit dabei wart. 
Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich auch nochmal alle feierfesten Plauscher zur *Neujahrstour der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus am 1.1. um 12 Uhr an der Hohemark *einladen. Das gibt Punkte und wir werde sicher langsamer und hoffentlich trockener unterwegs sein, als heute mittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Roter Hirsch: gelesen?



Warst Du nicht in der Badewanne


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Uuuuuäääääääähhhh.........*  Der Kater hats noch vor g-c gelesen!  Zu seiner Tempo-Vorgabe meinte er nur, er müsse sich erstmal warmfahren.  (wenigstens hatte ich jemanden mit dem ich ordentlich jammern konnte, Danke Peter!)



Bin immer dabei


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Warst Du nicht in der Badewanne



Nein, mir war aber auch nicht so kalt. Habe aber auch schon mein Rad geduscht.  Und Du? Schon fertig mit dem Carrera-Rennen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, mir war aber auch nicht so kalt. Habe aber auch schon mein Rad geduscht.  Und Du? Schon fertig mit dem Carrera-Rennen?



Noch nix Carrera  Erst in die Badwanne, dann die Klamotten in die Waschmaschine, dann en Roten, die Gänsebrust angegrillt, Kartoffel und Rosenkohl vorbereitet und immer dabei Rote-Beete-Salat geschnuckelt. 

Ist aber immer noch teurer als einfach so


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich mein Lago -10%


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Dezember 2006)

Und sind das wirklich nur 4Tage?


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Und sind das wirklich nur 4Tage?



Leistung

4 Tage Fahrtechnikseminar,
4x Übernachtung/Frühstück DZ im 4*Hotel, Videosofortservice, Shuttleservice, BIKE T-Shirt, HIGH5-Riegel, Gel- und Trinkflasche, Photos vom Camp, Magazin, Knieschoner kostenfrei für die Dauer des Camps,


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich mein Lago -10%



war schon klar!


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och nix besonderes, von der wintermühle, steinchen, anspacher kopf, halbrechts hoch, dann geschickt das wurzelbett der Langlaufloipe umfahren  , dann den Loipenweg gefahren und dann hab ich mich auch schon wieder verabschiedet



Danke für die Beschilderung. Ich bin irgendwie optisch veranlagt. Das zu erklären?!? Heute bei go Crazy hat der Touren-Guido (=Guide) eine Abfahrt vom Sandplacken geschustert. Alle Achtung!!!

ICH WERD NOCH ZUM MTB-JUNKY


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Dezember 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...
> Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich auch nochmal alle feierfesten Plauscher zur *Neujahrstour der DIMB IG ....*


Wenn isch da so an den Matsch deng, der uns dord vllt. erwartet, frag ich mich, ob es schon mal "Schneeketten" für Bikes gegeben hat oder ob's mal jemand ausprobiert hat (und der nicht viel Wert auf seine Laufräder/Felgen legt) ? (a bissi verrüggd, aber ebe deshalb die Frach)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (30. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Danke für die Beschilderung. Ich bin irgendwie optisch veranlagt. Das zu erklären?!? Heute bei go Crazy hat der Touren-Guido (=Guide) eine Abfahrt vom Sandplacken geschustert. Alle Achtung!!!
> 
> ICH WERD NOCH ZUM MTB-JUNKY



Hab gerade Gran Canaria eingebucht. perfekt. 

Was is mit Stefan 20.4. bis 24. 4 Gardasee ( Superklasse)

Bei Go crazy würd ich gern Tourenwoche Toscana 12.19.05 und Zentral 2 24.6 - 1. 7 buchen(werkommt mit?)

Mt der Dimb gerne wieder Frängische und Dolomiten - war toll letzt Jahr. ( Termine????)

Bei mir is dann ab Sept. eher schwierig, wegen Arbeit.


----------



## fUEL (30. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wenn isch da so an den Matsch deng, der uns dord vllt. erwartet, frag ich mich, ob es schon mal "Schneeketten" für Bikes gegeben hat oder ob's mal jemand ausprobiert hat (und der nicht viel Wert auf seine Laufräder/Felgen legt) ? (a bissi verrüggd, aber ebe deshalb die Frach)



Bin ma gespannt wie das nach dem Mganiederschlag der letzten 2 Stunden morgen früh aussieht


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bin ma gespannt wie das nach dem Mganiederschlag der letzten 2 Stunden morgen früh aussieht


D.h. es wird wieder was für Jungs geben ? Wer fährt am 01. ohne Bleche bzw. Kunststoffe ?
Edit: Ich bin mal wech, bis späder...


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wenn isch da so an den Matsch deng, der uns dord vllt. erwartet, frag ich mich, ob es schon mal "Schneeketten" für Bikes gegeben hat oder ob's mal jemand ausprobiert hat (und der nicht viel Wert auf seine Laufräder/Felgen legt) ? (a bissi verrüggd, aber ebe deshalb die Frach)





fUEL schrieb:


> Bin ma gespannt wie das nach dem Mganiederschlag der letzten 2 Stunden morgen früh aussieht





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> D.h. es wird wieder was für Jungs geben ? Wer fährt am 01. ohne Bleche bzw. Kunststoffe ?
> Edit: Ich bin mal wech, bis späder...



Freitag hat sdf versucht uns "schlammfest" zu machen. Grenzwertig, aber ok. Samstag war zwar teilweise auch sehr schlammig, aber alles mit Nobby Nic fahrbar. Der Kater fuhr ohne Bleche und hatte am Ende ein ziemlich schm... Grinsen...  Um die anderen nicht so mit Matsch zu bespritzen, werde ich mit Blechen fahren!


----------



## saharadesertfox (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Freitag hat sdf versucht uns "schlammfest" zu machen.



Wer oder was ist sdf?



Arachne schrieb:


> ein ziemlich schm... Grinsen...



So wie dieser?


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist sdf?


Ich stell ihn Dir mal vor.  


saharadesertfox schrieb:


> So wie dieser?


Ja, nur noch etwas schm......


----------



## saharadesertfox (31. Dezember 2006)

was noch wach?

Schnuckelche schnorchelt auf C**ch.

Werd' morgen hier mal einen Wettkampf probieren. Geht mächtig hoch und wieder runner. Ob das meine Schenkel aushalten?


----------



## saharadesertfox (31. Dezember 2006)

@ Arachne

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> was noch wach?
> 
> Schnuckelche schnorchelt auf C**ch.
> 
> Werd' morgen hier mal einen Wettkampf probieren. Geht mächtig hoch und wieder runner. Ob das meine Schenkel aushalten?



_nachts gehen meine Augen auf, Adrenalin schießt ins Blut, Hunger erwacht, ... Aaaaaaaaaaooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh............_

Klar schaffst Du das!  Das gestrige Radeln war ja nicht soooo lange.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich stell ihn Dir mal vor.
> :



der war gut


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ob das meine Schenkel aushalten?



logo du schaffst das


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> logo du schaffst das



Hoffentlich enttäuscht er uns jetzt nicht.  Aber da habe ich eigentlich keine Bedenken!


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> Gute Nacht!



Willst Du mich auf den Bock treiben???


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

so ich werf mich nun auch mal ins bett. gn8


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gute Nacht!



Gute Nacht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Willst Du mich auf den Bock treiben???



Guten Morgen an die, die am l.T.d.J.noch etwas vor haben


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

moije hersch!

ich hab  zwar nix spezielles vor, kann aber trotzdem nicht pennen. was gibts bei dir??


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Moin Maggo Konnte auch nicht pennen  und habe gelesen


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

gibts hier scheibenbremsen experten unter uns? ich fahre ne louise fr mit kurzem arm und is2000 aufnahme. montiert ist ein pm adapter. was muss ich tun, wenn ich jetzt ne gabel montiere mit is2000 und mein e 180er scheibe weiter verwenden will?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich WPP beitragen müßte, hätte ich auf die Rolle oder den Crosstrainer gehen müssen..............


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> gibts hier scheibenbremsen experten unter uns? ich fahre ne louise fr mit kurzem arm und is2000 aufnahme. montiert ist ein pm adapter. was muss ich tun, wenn ich jetzt ne gabel montiere mit is2000 und mein e 180er scheibe weiter verwenden will?


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Morsche zusamme,
icke niggese Eksbärde für Scheibenbremsen, aber wennse mal quidsche dud, wie bei mir ab un zu , kann isch Dir en baar Dibs gebbe.
Seid 3-4 Fahrde had ses noch ned a mol g'machd 

@SDF: Bei dem Bike-Video vom "Dir" hab isch in edwa so gesabberd wie der ahne da midde im Film.


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Uwe: Lebsde De noch  odder fährsde als noch midde Carrera-Bahn (wenn des so viel Schbass mache dud, sach mal beschaid).


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

@carsten: fährst du heut??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich wollte gleich mit meiner Holden ne Runde um die Gundelhard machen (ca. ne Stunde; der Vorschlag kam von *IHR*).  Ich ruf Dich mal eben an; geht besser als hier.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Dezember 2006)

Moin zusamme,



Maggo schrieb:


> gibts hier scheibenbremsen experten unter uns? ich fahre ne louise fr mit kurzem arm und is2000 aufnahme. montiert ist ein pm adapter. was muss ich tun, wenn ich jetzt ne gabel montiere mit is2000 und mein e 180er scheibe weiter verwenden will?



mir die alte 180 er gebe un Dir ne neue kaufen  ich hab keine Ahnung was zu tun is


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Uwe: Lebsde De noch  odder fährsde als noch midde Carrera-Bahn (wenn des so viel Schbass mache dud, sach mal beschaid).



Ich leb noch, hab nur viel mit vorbereiten für Sivester zu tun  und bin auch ganz schön faul derzeit  (Naja, die Gabel führt auch nicht zur Verbesserung des allgmeinen wohlbefinden bei und die Erkältung kann auch gut als Ausrede genutzt werden) Mal sehen ob sich morgen mittag was ändert oder aalles so bleibt wies is.

Hab gestern erst ein neues Auto fer die Bahn gekauft. Des macht schon Spaß  
Carrera und meine Bikeschmiede scheinen aber verwandt zu sein. Die Auto von der pro X sind ständig kaput und man kann zusehen wo die Ersatzteile herkommen.


----------



## fUEL (31. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin zusamme,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



careratotwildbahn geilomat


----------



## fUEL (31. Dezember 2006)

Moindannauch, subberwetter nur sauwindisch da drausse.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moindannauch, subberwetter nur sauwindisch da drausse.



Moje! S Weddä sieht grad werglich doll aus. Will heut aachendlich e ma ned fahre...


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> @SDF: Bei dem Bike-Video vom "Dir" hab isch in edwa so gesabberd wie der ahne da midde im Film.



Du verstehst mich!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Moin,
Maggo: den alten PM - IS Adapter kannst du an den Weihnachtsbaum dazu hängen. Du brauchst jetzt nen IS - IS Adapter für ne 180er Scheibe, sollte es überall geben wos auch Scheibenbremsen gibt.
Oder wars doch so das die 180er ohne Adapter ging? Naja, probiers aus  oder frag am besten den Händler von dem du dir die Gabel einbauen lässt, der wird normalerweiße die Bremse gleich mitumbauen. Aber eigentlich sollte die 160er ohne gehn, dann brauchst du ja für die 180er nen Adapter. Hab eben zwar mal geguckt, aber keinen passenden Gefunden...

Uwe: was mach die LED? was macht die tolle X.9 Kette? Hab gelesen das die fürchterlich sein soll.


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moindannauch, subberwetter nur sauwindisch da drausse.


Windisch? Sch*****. Muss widder nach Unnerliederbach. Die Streck iss immer besonners windisch. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Moje! S Weddä sieht grad werglich doll aus. Will heut aachendlich e ma ned fahre...


 
*lachweg* würd de HkN schreiwwe. Ich sach des glaab isch der ned.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Hey Gerd, schau mal hier: http://www.villagerevolution.com/vids/Addiction.mpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Und hier 
http://baxstar.kicks-ass.net/the_escapees.WMV


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

hier gleich nochmal 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=63BSA1WA


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2006)

@C-R 
Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und dass die Halsschmerzen schnell verschwinden. 


@Plauscher

Für Euch einen   
 guten Rutsch.
Treibt es nicht so wild und kommt gut ins neue Jahr.​


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Danke Caro
wünsche dir und natürlich auch den andern Plauschern und PlauschesPlauschern  und dem Rest auch einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Windisch? ....
> 
> *lachweg* würd de HkN schreiwwe. Ich sach des glaab isch der ned.



Maanste, des ich trotzdem fahr? Isch ned.

Isch brauch jez erstema n Tee, n Kakau, ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Gerd: guckst du schon oder lädst du noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: guckst du schon oder lädst du noch



Ich Idiot habe auf das erste draufgeklickt... Wieviel Gigabyte sind das denn???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Maanste, des ich trotzdem fahr? Isch ned.
> 
> Isch brauch jez erstema n Tee, n Kakau, ...



Und ich ´n Kaputscho mit Riesenfrühstück 

Nix fahrn heute, Körperpflege


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Und ich ´n Kaputscho mit Riesenfrühstück
> 
> Nix fahrn heute, Körperpflege


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Nicht nur öffnen, sondern speichern. Und dann siehst du schon das es ca. 320mb sind  geht aber auch 25mins  die andern zwei sind nochmal ca 195mb und 185mb groß


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Uah, geil  der zweite Link geht ab. 16mins und ordentlich action. nur bissi nervöse camhaltung. Aber schön gemacht  nur bissi hektisch


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo beienand, 
Maggo hab dei esemes bekomme; einerseits schad andererseits muß ich Dir danken , denn so war ich innerlich so eingestellt, daß nach der Stund mit de Fraa isch grad weider gefah'n bin (insgesamt 2:16 = 9 Pgd.).
Hab mal um den Meisterturm was trailiges gesuchd *un gefunne.*
Sind so zärka 1,8 km bzw. wenn mers dann weiterfährd sind insgesamt rund 4 km (Beginn = 240m hinter Meisterturm links rein; Ende ist der Beginn vom Albertsweg am Hofhemer Waldrand). Sind im Wesendlische "Pferdetrails", die hald teilweise "etwas" matschisch sind. Wenn mer uns also irschendwannemal in Hofheim treffe un stadde sollde ....


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo beienand,
> Maggo hab dei esemes bekomme; einerseits schad andererseits muß ich Dir danken , denn so war ich innerlich so eingestellt, daß nach der Stund mit de Fraa isch grad weider gefah'n bin (insgesamt 2:16 = 9 Pgd.).
> Hab mal um den Meisterturm was trailiges gesuchd *un gefunne.*
> Sind so zärka 1,8 km bzw. wenn mers dann weiterfährd sind insgesamt rund 4 km (Beginn = 240m hinter Meisterturm links rein; Ende ist der Beginn vom Albertsweg am Hofhemer Waldrand). Sind im Wesendlische "Pferdetrails", die hald teilweise "etwas" matschisch sind. Wenn mer uns also irschendwannemal in Hofheim treffe un stadde sollde ....



Wann, wann, wann?   ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, ob ich Hofheim noch finden würde...


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moindannauch, subberwetter nur sauwindisch da drausse.


Im Wald ging's 

EDIT: endlisch mol ne gladde Nummer von mer: 8400


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wann, wann, wann?   ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, ob ich Hofheim noch finden würde...


Also heud muß isch noch en paar Gefalle due: die Fische mache (d.h. neues Wasser enin), die Vöschel und so was ganz exodisches wie staubwische (mei Fraa sold sich mo mei Bike angugge, des hädds nötisch!)
Morsche hab isch ach schon was vor (hoffendlisch war des heud ned zuviel) na und dann schaue mer mol (maan  Chef  is   ab  Mittwoch  für   ne  Woche  im Urlaub ), des haast isch stimm mich mal mid meiner Mänäscherin ab und mach dannemal en LMB für Mi. oder Do. so ab 15:00 Uhr, wenns recht is (früher isse ä bissi bled mei mir wg. de A*****).


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Also heud muß isch noch en paar Gefalle due: die Fische mache (d.h. neues Wasser enin), die Vöschel und so was ganz exodisches wie staubwische (mei Fraa sold sich mo mei Bike angugge, des hädds nötisch!)
> Morsche hab isch ach schon was vor (hoffendlisch war des heud ned zuviel) na und dann schaue mer mol (maan  Chef  is   ab  Mittwoch  für   ne  Woche  im Urlaub ), des haast isch stimm mich mal mid meiner Mänäscherin ab und mach dannemal en LMB für Mi. oder Do. so ab 15:00 Uhr, wenns recht is (früher isse ä bissi bled mei mir wg. de A*****).



Sehr schön!  Wenn ich früh genug Bescheid weiß und das dann mit meiner A..... geregelt bekomme, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!  

Morgen komme ich vielleicht mit dem Rad. Der Kater hat ja damit gedroht, dass wir langsam fahren würden. Wenn ich da an die Hochtaunus-Tour denke...  (von wegen langsam) Kommt darauf an, wie lange das heute geht, in welchem Zustand ich morgen dann bin und ob ich noch jemanden chauffiere. Bisher sieht es heute nach einem radfreien Tag aus.  

Jedenfalls finde ich klasse, dass vier von fünf Mitglieder des Teams Taunusplauscher 1 und der Hirsch angemeldet sind!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (31. Dezember 2006)

Kennt Ihr hier in der Gegend einen schnellen Trail, der glatt gefahren ist und kaum Steine oder Wurzeln drin sind?


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Kennt Ihr hier in der Gegend einen schnellen Trail, der glatt gefahren ist und kaum Steine oder Wurzeln drin sind?



Falkensteiner Friedhofstrail, Viktoriatempel-Trail (ohne dem schwarzer Rechteck-Trail), Kirdorfer Bach-Trail fallen mir da spontan ein. Was meinst Du denn mit "hier in der Gegend"?

EDIT: Auch der Rotes Kreuz Trail (Rotes Kreuz -> Eselseck) ist ok.


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sehr schön!  Wenn ich früh genug Bescheid weiß und das dann mit meiner A..... geregelt bekomme, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!  ...


Dann mal die Frage in die Runde: welcher Tag wäre für Euch passend: Mi. oder Do. ? (Antworten kurz und gnagisch) Tour: Start Hofheim Uhrtürmchen, Meisterturm, neue Runde, über Albertsweg zur Gundelhard, unterhalb des Staufen erum bis oberhalb Kaisertembel, dann manen Lieblingsdrähl zurück nach Lorsbach und dann fast eben zurück nach Hofheim. Lischd wedde mer brache.



Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen komme ich vielleicht mit dem Rad. ...


Ich komm wahrscheinlich midde S-/U-Bahn zur Hohemagg, da ich dadenach nach Hause biken möchd (könne mer ach zusamme in dei Richtung hoam fahr'n), damit's Pungde rieseld. 
@Zeh-Ähr (alias Crazy-Racer): Wolle mer uns in Grifdel an de Bhf. treffe un zusamme waider midde S-Bahn fahr'n (wie es letzdemol) ?


----------



## Hornisborn (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich mein schon den Östlichen Taunus. Danke, für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ....EDIT: Auch der Rotes Kreuz Trail (Rotes Kreuz -> Eselseck) ist ok.


Der had aberr scho ä paar Worzele un Staine...


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Dann mal die Frage in die Runde: welcher Tag wäre für Euch passend: Mi. oder Do. ? (Antworten kurz und gnagisch) Tour: Start Hofheim Uhrtürmchen, Meisterturm, neue Runde, über Albertsweg zur Gundelhard, unterhalb des Staufen erum bis oberhalb Kaisertembel, dann manen Lieblingsdrähl zurück nach Lorsbach und dann fast eben zurück nach Hofheim. Lischd wedde mer brache.


muß nur wissen wann.



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich komm wahrscheinlich midde S-/U-Bahn zur Hohemagg, da ich dadenach nach Hause biken möchd (könne mer ach zusamme in dei Richtung hoam fahr'n), damit's Pungde rieseld.
> @Zeh-Ähr (alias Crazy-Racer): Wolle mer uns in Grifdel an de Bhf. treffe un zusamme waider midde S-Bahn fahr'n (wie es letzdemol) ?


Das hier hat der C-R leider im Jahreseröffnungstour-Fred gepostet:



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Da ich mit wunderschönen Halsschmerzen  ins neue Jahr reinfeiern werde, bin ich morgen doch nicht dabei



@Crazy: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Der had aberr scho ä paar Worzele un Staine...



Aber nur ein paar!  Schlimmer finde ich, das er an zwei/drei kurzen Passagen recht nass sein kann... Aber das gehörte ja nicht zu den Einschränkungen.


----------



## Hornisborn (31. Dezember 2006)

Ne, so lange es dort nicht glatt ist, ist mir das egal. Schlamm und Fützen gehören eh zum biken dazu.


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> muß nur wissen wann.


na so ab 15:00 Uhr



Arachne schrieb:


> Das hier hat der C-R leider im Jahreseröffnungstour-Fred gepostet:... @Crazy: Gute Besserung!


Uppppsss, hat ich doch was übersehen.

@Crazy-Racer: Gute Besserung und grod desdeweche un trotzdem en gude Rudsch in neue Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> na so ab 15:00 Uhr
> ...



Tschuldige, ich meinte den Tag.


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tschuldige, ich meinte den Tag.



Vllt. hasde des übberseije; des hab isch grad in die Runde gefrachd; Antwodde bidde beizaide:


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Dann mal die Frage in die Runde: welcher Tag wäre für Euch passend: Mi. oder Do. ?


 um 15:00 Uhr

Um Eure Antwordde werd erbede  (Doppelnennunge oder Einzel-Tache); danach erfolgt Festlegung des Tages.


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

> mir die alte 180 er gebe un Dir ne neue kaufen



du nase fährst ja auch is2000. da müßtest du dir schon ne gabel mit pm kaufen.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Vllt. hasde des übberseije; des hab isch grad in die Runde gefrachd; Antwodde bidde beizaide:
> um 15:00 Uhr
> 
> Um Eure Antwordde werd erbede  (Doppelnennunge oder Einzel-Tache); danach erfolgt Festlegung des Tages.



Des had ich ned übberseje un deshalb aach gesacht, ich muß nur frieh genuch wisse wann (an welchem Tach). Vergiß des!  

Ich könnt an beide Tache gleichermaße!  <- des is e Dobbelnennung!  Odder zwaa Aanseldaache (Mi un Do).  Laß mich ma übberleche...


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

> Dann mal die Frage in die Runde: welcher Tag wäre für Euch passend: Mi. oder Do. ?



ich hab urlaub.


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

@carsten: wann gehtn die bahn?? ich könnt mer des übberleesche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> du nase fährst ja auch is2000. da müßtest du dir schon ne gabel mit pm kaufen.


Also ne Gabel vom Uwe sein Bike.....


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Maggo hab dei esemes bekomme; einerseits schad andererseits muß ich Dir danken ................



ja shit, ich musst noch nach sindlinge was abgebbe unn anch lidderbach was hoole. ich dacht mer ich mach des gleich middm rad, damit ich nachher net nochema midm audo fottmuss. in lidderbach hätt ich fast die beherrschung verlore, da hat son klaane wi**ser en kracher nach mer gewoorfe weile er gemaant hat ich däd sch*ul aussehe in meim dress, des zeusch war deuer.  wenn de bubb e paa jahr älder geweese wär hädd er die sylvesternacht im krangehaus verbracht.


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Also ne Gabel vom Uwe sein Bike.....



nix da fox, die laafe als aus unn sin schweinedeuer. kannst ja ma an dei oder des radd vom gerd gugge.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ne, so lange es dort nicht glatt ist, ist mir das egal. Schlamm und Fützen gehören eh zum biken dazu.



Das ist natürlich alles eine sehr subjektive Einschätzung. Ich fahre im Moment auch noch gerne etwas steilere Trails ab, wie den Metzgerpfad, das grüne Rechteck, den grünen Punkt, ... Ich muß sie mit meinem Bike halt etwas langsamer fahren, als jemand mit mehr Federweg. (EDIT: Gell hkn, sdf, hersch,...?!)


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja shit, ich musst noch nach sindlinge was abgebbe unn anch lidderbach was hoole. ich dacht mer ich mach des gleich middm rad, damit ich nachher net nochema midm audo fottmuss. in lidderbach hätt ich fast die beherrschung verlore, da hat son klaane wi**ser en kracher nach mer gewoorfe weile er gemaant hat ich däd sch*ul aussehe in meim dress, des zeusch war deuer.  wenn de bubb e paa jahr älder geweese wär hädd er die sylvesternacht im krangehaus verbracht.



ich förcht, ich hätt mich zumindest e ma vorm uffgebaut... Naja, kommt immer uff die Siduazion aa!


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

ich binnem middm dreggische reife an die sauber hoos unn übber de schuh gefaahn.nur ganz leicht, mer will ja ned zu äusserste greiffe.


----------



## Hornisborn (31. Dezember 2006)

So viel Federweg hab ich auch nicht aber so lange es Spass macht ist es doch egal. Ich kenn den Metzgerpfad vom höchtsen punkt bis nach Anspach runter. Ist auf der anderen Seite auch noch was oder ist das nur Waldweg?


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

> Jedenfalls finde ich klasse, dass vier von fünf Mitglieder des Teams Taunusplauscher 1 und der Hirsch angemeldet sind!!!




schaad, dass mer unsere driggoos noch net habbe. wass issn midm uwe??


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich binnem middm dreggische reife an die sauber hoos unn übber de schuh gefaahn.nur ganz leicht, mer will ja ned zu äusserste greiffe.



uuuups!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich alles eine sehr subjektive Einschätzung. Ich fahre im Moment auch noch gerne etwas steilere Trails ab, wie den Metzgerpfad, das grüne Rechteck, den grünen Punkt, ... Ich muß sie mit meinem Bike halt etwas langsamer fahren, als jemand mit mehr Federweg. (EDIT: Gell hkn, sdf, hersch,...?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten: wann gehtn die bahn?? ich könnt mer des übberleesche.


Hab grad mal geguggd; is ä bissi bleed: 
um 10:21 ab Grifdel *(S2)*; Ankunft Hohemagg 11:28 (da könnd mer mid leichdem cruisen umde Hohemagg noch e paar Pungde mache)
oder:
zärka ä halbe Stund in Frankfort verbinge (Esse) und ab 
11:19 ab FFM-Hauptwache weiderfahrn und um 11:58 in Hohemark ankomme.

Oder des gleische ab Eddersheimer Bhf *(S1)* ab 10:27 Uhr.

Sach mal an ob de nach Grifdel komme willsd oder ob isch nach Edderschem komme muß oder ob mer uns an de Hauptwache treffe wolle.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> schaad, dass mer unsere driggoos noch net habbe. wass issn midm uwe??



UWE 
Morgen ist Frühlingswetter


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> schaad, dass mer unsere driggoos noch net habbe. wass issn midm uwe??





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> UWE
> Morgen ist Frühlingswetter



Demotivierteritis, Fauleritis, Hunderitis, Gabeleritis, ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> nix da fox, die laafe als aus unn sin schweinedeuer. kannst ja ma an dei oder des radd vom gerd gugge.


Reba Race (85-115): Da derfsde ruischemol staune: Übber ä Jahr ald, bisher nix dran verstelld und funzt bisher wie Sahne....


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hab grad mal geguggd; is ä bissi bleed:
> um 10:21 ab Grifdel *(S2)*; Ankunft Hohemagg 11:28 (da könnd mer mid leichdem cruisen umde Hohemagg noch e paar Pungde mache)
> oder:
> zärka ä halbe Stund in Frankfort verbinge (Esse) und ab
> ...



ich könnts ma ansaache wie mei fraa immer ansaache macht: iss mer egal, entscheid du. ich müsst mal de rachid anbimmele, der wollt evtl mit, ma hörn was der sacht, im brintsib wärs mer leib, wenn du ned nach eedersheim kimmst, du weißt schon, ich will ja uffhoole.


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Demotivierteritis, Fauleritis, Hunderitis, Gabeleritis, ...


.... Carreraritis, nosmokeritis, Rode-Ritis, Schnubberitis, fehlendePlauscherInDerNäheRitis....

Bitte Melde Dich (frei nach irgendsoner überflüssigen TV-Sendung)


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> So viel Federweg hab ich auch nicht aber so lange es Spass macht ist es doch egal. Ich kenn den Metzgerpfad vom höchtsen punkt bis nach Anspach runter. Ist auf der anderen Seite auch noch was oder ist das nur Waldweg?



Genau!  

Der Metzgerpfad geht auf der Bad Homburger Seite weiter. Kenne ich aber noch nicht. Kann Dir gar nicht sagen, ob es dort ein Forstweg ist. Ich meinte auch die Anspacher Seite.

Freitag waren wir u.a. zwischen Anspach und Sandplacken unterwegs. Auch eine schöne Gegend! Wir sind viel dem Skilangläufer (-Zeichen) hinterher gefahren.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> .... Carreraritis, nosmokeritis, Rode-Ritis, Schnubberitis, fehlendePlauscherInDerNäheRitis....
> 
> Bitte Melde Dich (frei nach irgendsoner überflüssigen TV-Sendung)



 

*Lugga!*


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> .... Carreraritis, nosmokeritis, Rode-Ritis, Schnubberitis, fehlendePlauscherInDerNäheRitis....
> 
> Bitte Melde Dich (frei nach irgendsoner überflüssigen TV-Sendung)



Piep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (31. Dezember 2006)

Das ist auch immer so meine Gegend zwischen Saalburg und Feldberg. Selten das ich mal auf die andere Seite Richtung Altkönig komme.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Dezember 2006)

..es ischlieschuffdeCouchunwillmischnetbewesche Syndrom is vergesse worn


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kÃ¶nnts ma ansaache wie mei fraa immer ansaache macht: iss mer egal, entscheid du. ich mÃ¼sst mal de rachid anbimmele, der wollt evtl mit, ma hÃ¶rn was der sacht, im brintsib wÃ¤rs mer leib, wenn du ned nach eedersheim kimmst, du weiÃt schon, ich will ja uffhoole.


Also treffe mer uns an de Hauptwache (Handy-Nr. habbe mer ja):
ich werde gegen 10:43 ankommen; Du gegen 10:53, wenn Du die S1 um 10:27 ab Eddersheimer Bhf. nimmst.
Dann weider ab 11:19 Richtung Hohemark (U3) 3,55â¬ Klaageld ned vergÃ¤sse + ggf. zurÃ¼ck.


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Reba Race (85-115): Da derfsde ruischemol staune: Übber ä Jahr ald, bisher nix dran verstelld und funzt bisher wie Sahne....



mei iss jetzt zwoehalb unn langsam muss was neues bei.

@gerd unn carsten: wie oft benutzt ihr euer u turn? lohnt sich das???


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..es ischlieschuffdeCouchunwillmischnetbewesche Syndrom is vergesse worn


Rischdisch, wie konnde mer nur... tse tse tse ! 

Geb mir doch mal dei Fraa, Isch würd gern mol wisse, ob se disch so tranisch zu Hause übberhaubt aushalle dud. Vllt. möschde se ja das mer disch von der Couch zerreeeee...


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

> ggf. zurück.



???? wie zurück, ich fahr middm rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

@carsten: ich wadd mal ab, wie des moie midd de form iss, vielleicht düs ich ja schon nach kriftel.


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> mei iss jetzt zwoehalb unn langsam muss was neues bei.
> 
> @gerd unn carsten: wie oft benutzt ihr euer u turn? lohnt sich das???


Bei mir Bergweichei nutzt des glaube ich erst ab rischdisch steile Anstiege; es Vorderrad geht dann ned so einfach hoch; ansonsten wenn isch weis das es erstemol ä ganze Zaid hochgeht, seng isch se ach ab; es geht dann nach meimen Bauchgefühl etwas leichter/besser bergauf.
Noch nüdzlischer is de eigebaude Lockup midm Hebel am Lenker. Scho schön pragdisch die Fungzionalidäd.
Alles in Allem: Isch bin froh, daß maan Händler mer die für 100 EUR mer empfhole had, als isch des Bike gekaafd hab.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> mei iss jetzt zwoehalb unn langsam muss was neues bei.
> 
> @gerd unn carsten: wie oft benutzt ihr euer u turn? lohnt sich das???



nie, bis ganz selten: zu umständlich...


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

wieviel umdrehungen sinnen des von 85-115mm???ungefähr reicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Dezember 2006)

Des mit moie is scheinbar gar net so einfach wenn ich des hier so les.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Reba Race (85-115): Da derfsde ruischemol staune: Übber ä Jahr ald, bisher nix dran verstelld und funzt bisher wie Sahne....


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

du hast ja leider offensichtlich nix demit zu tun. komm doch auch mit, dann sin mer vollzählisch.


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



da guggste. sabberts jetzt ieschentlich noch, neulich hatste doch gesacht, es wär widder alles gut.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> du hast ja leider offensichtlich nix demit zu tun. komm doch auch mit, dann sin mer vollzählisch.



schaun mer mal   




Maggo schrieb:


> da guggste. sabberts jetzt ieschentlich noch, neulich hatste doch gesacht, es wär widder alles gut.



Mei sabbert noch, evtl. sollte mers abpumpe, bei deene Preise heutzutach könnt sich des fast rentiern. Die hat aach noch uff de Sabbelseid mehr Spiel wie uff de aanern seid. Ich hoffe das von alle de ichhabbeimgawwelseminarteilgenommene ausgezeichnete gesacht bekom was se falsch gemacht ham beim zusammebaue. Ich zähl da uuf Euch!


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wieviel umdrehungen sinnen des von 85-115mm???ungefähr reicht.


Isch geh grod mol in die Garasch... (Edit kimmd glei)....

Edit: 12 halbe Umdrehungen (midde Hand schafsde ca. eine 1/2 Umdrehung; auch während dem fahr'n)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (31. Dezember 2006)

Unn Ihr wollt Euch da moie werklich am 1. Januar um "high noon" dorsch de schlampes uff em Taunus quäle? Des gibt doch bestimmt a mittelschwer bis a schwer Sauerei    unn des am erste Dach im Jahr? Solld mer an dem Dach net eischentlich bis spät Nachmittags mit seiner Fraa im Bett liesche un de erste Dach im neue Jahr geniese? Also ich weis ja werklich net.

Kann jemand sagen ob des Trailig wird?


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... Kann jemand sagen ob des Trailig wird?


Grüß Disch Uwe,
sosolala, schau doch mal beim Kader sein Fred dadezu; da hedde de Moi ä ähnlisch Fragchestellung.

Isch würd misch freue Disch zu seije.


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

ich mich aach.


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

unn irgendwie biste uns ja ein meeting schuldig oder??


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Dezember 2006)

ich würd mich aach freue... 

des meeting vergess ich schon net


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Bei mir Bergweichei nutzt des glaube ich erst ab rischdisch steile Anstiege; es Vorderrad geht dann ned so einfach hoch; ansonsten wenn isch weis das es erstemol ä ganze Zaid hochgeht, seng isch se ach ab; es geht dann nach meimen Bauchgefühl etwas leichter/besser bergauf.
> Noch nüdzlischer is de eigebaude Lockup midm Hebel am Lenker. Scho schön pragdisch die Fungzionalidäd.
> Alles in Allem: Isch bin froh, daß maan Händler mer die für 100 EUR mer empfhole had, als isch des Bike gekaafd hab.



das Lockout nutze ich gar nicht mehr. In welchen Situationen Du?


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> wieviel umdrehungen sinnen des von 85-115mm???ungefähr reicht.



100-200, 5-10min Kurbeln; so nachm Bauchgefühl.... Jedenfalls echt nervig-lange! Habs gerade mal probierg: Kannst immer nur halbe Umdrehunge mach un mußt des 12x. Des haast: sex Umdrejunge...


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Isch geh grod mol in die Garasch... (Edit kimmd glei)....
> 
> Edit: 12 halbe Umdrehungen (midde Hand schafsde ca. eine 1/2 Umdrehung; auch während dem fahr'n)



uups, da warisch noch ned...  (isch muß nemlisch ned in die Garasch)


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Unn Ihr wollt Euch da moie werklich am 1. Januar um "high noon" dorsch de schlampes uff em Taunus quäle? Des gibt doch bestimmt a mittelschwer bis a schwer Sauerei    unn des am erste Dach im Jahr? Solld mer an dem Dach net eischentlich bis spät Nachmittags mit seiner Fraa im Bett liesche un de erste Dach im neue Jahr geniese? Also ich weis ja werklich net.
> 
> Kann jemand sagen ob des Trailig wird?





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Grüß Disch Uwe,
> sosolala, schau doch mal beim Kader sein Fred dadezu; da hedde de Moi ä ähnlisch Fragchestellung.
> 
> Isch würd misch freue Disch zu seije.



des werd bestimmt e bissi trälisch! Gestern isser enunner aach trälisch gefahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

saisonbilanz: wieviel seid ihr gefahren, wieviel hm??habt ihrs euch überhaupt notiert?


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

achso: carsten und gerd, vielen dank, schaut so aus als ob man des net werglisch braucht.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso: carsten und gerd, vielen dank, schaut so aus als ob man des net werglisch braucht.



Ich dachte zuerst es wäre eine prima Sache, auch das Lockout. Meine Erfahrung hat mich dann aber eines anderen belehrt! Vielleicht, wenn das mit dem Umstellen nicht so umständlich wäre... (Is zwar en Argument fer die Fox, abbä die sabbern ja un möge kei Sprüng (sacht de c-r.)) Wenn ich trailig fahre, möchte ich auch bergauf möglichst viel Federweg. Habe ich z.B. auch besonders mit dem Ransom bergauf genossen!


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

lustig, fahre nichtsahnend durch den wald und wenn treffe ich da? den frank  wie klein doch die welt ist


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich dachte zuerst es wäre eine prima Sache, auch das Lockout. Meine Erfahrung hat mich dann aber eines anderen belehrt! Vielleicht, wenn das mit dem Umstellen nicht so umständlich wäre... (Is zwar en Argument fer die Fox, abbä die sabbern ja un möge kei Sprüng (sacht de c-r.)) Wenn ich trailig fahre, möchte ich auch bergauf möglichst viel Federweg. Habe ich z.B. auch besonders mit dem Ransom bergauf genossen!



meine fox-parts mögen schon sprünge...grad heute getestet...gerd mehr federweg...


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

eher, wie groß ist die wahrscheinlichkeit den kerl auf dem bike sitzend im taunus zu treffen.......unermüdlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

@Maggo: Ich mag Deinen Avatar!


----------



## Marsmann (31. Dezember 2006)

moinmoin und guten rutsch


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> meine fox-parts mögen schon sprünge...grad heute getestet...gerd mehr federweg...



  Ja, ja, ...


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: Ich mag Deinen Avatar!



ooohhh man die linuxer unter sich


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ...



eben noch mal metzgerpfad runter...war cool, aber noch schlammiger als am do.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ooohhh man die linuxer unter sich



BIST DU TUX-FEIND???


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

@caroka: ich hab mich nach aanm poost zerickhalde könne! ... 

EDIT: de bist immer noch im falsche Fred!


----------



## fUEL (31. Dezember 2006)

Was iss dann mit Euch los. Ich hab zum Schluß wenigstens noch emal punkde gemacht. und ihr uff em sofa un am pc. Naja next jahr ....die Vorsätz....

War ja echt Frühlingswedder heut.
Punkde zähle trotzdem


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> BIST DU TUX-FEIND???



nö, nur nicht wirklich plan von...


----------



## Marsmann (31. Dezember 2006)

frühlingswedder???? nee gerechnet und gestürmt hats bei mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Grüß Disch Uwe,
> sosolala, schau doch mal beim Kader sein Fred dadezu; da hedde de Moi ä ähnlisch Fragchestellung.
> 
> Isch würd misch freue Disch zu seije.



Ich mich auch


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ooohhh man die linuxer unter sich



ich bin kein linuxer unn erst recht kein pc experte. ich fand in der bildsuche zu "speak no evil" dieses "ding" am lustisschsten. ich muss mich ja in den kuscheltiereavatartrend einfügen.


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

so siehts original aus:

http://www.freewebs.com/terrydavies1/see, hear, speak no evil penguin.BMP


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin kein linuxer unn erst recht kein pc experte. ich fand in der bildsuche zu "speak no evil" dieses "ding" am lustisschsten. ich muss mich ja in den kuscheltiereavatartrend einfügen.



 geeeennauuuuuuuu!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

danke danke. Bevor ich ganz flach liege hab ich mich dann heut nochemol uffn Bock gehockt (2p) und was soll ich sagen, bin wieder viel besser gelaunt als die letzen Tage ... ach Wochen. Dafür merkt ich jetzt schon wie de Kopp zu geht...naja, die Böllerei werd ich noch durchhalte und ab Dienstag wieder arbeit 
Maggo: haste dein Bremseproblem löse könne? 
Uwe: was is nu mit der Led und de Kett von der man überall liest das se doof sei.
Gerd: haste die Videos jetz?


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

musste auch heute feststellen das ihr wirklich alles viel fitter seid....puh was der frank mit meinem kumpel von der lochmühle zur saalburg hoch ist...da kann ich ja nur von träumen 

bitte jetzt ne runde mitleid mit mir


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

@c-r: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=256021

anscheinend kein so großes problem. für magura llerdings recht kompliziert, das einfach in eine gute übersicht zu packen und auf die hp zu stellen.


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

> bitte jetzt ne runde mitleid mit mir



kannste haben, allerdings ist der frank auch kein guter maßstab, es sei denn man will hoch hinaus.


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> kannste haben, allerdings ist der frank auch kein guter maßstab, es sei denn man will hoch hinaus.



danke *lach* naja gerd fährt ja auch fast jeden tag...den elan hab ich ja garnicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (31. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> musste auch heute feststellen das ihr wirklich alles viel fitter seid....puh was der frank mit meinem kumpel von der lochmühle zur saalburg hoch ist...da kann ich ja nur von träumen
> 
> bitte jetzt ne runde mitleid mit mir



Bei der Übersetzung kann man nicht langsam fahren ,36 vorne und 25 hinten ist die kleinste Übersetzung, sonst fällt man um 

Das ist etwa so wie Mitte vorne und klein hinten auf dem mtb.

Mit dem Mtb hät ich mir die Schippe Sand auch lieber angetan.

Trotzdem jeder der da hoch fährt verdient Respekt kein Mitleid, denn das ist bei nasser Witterung gar nicht so einfach


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei der Übersetzung kann man nicht langsam fahren ,36 vorne und 25 hinten ist die kleinste Übersetzung, sonst fällt man um
> 
> Das ist etwa so wie Mitte vorne und klein hinten auf dem mtb.



echt? krass. na das wäre ja was für mich...fetten respekt frank...da hätte ich ja schieben können



fUEL schrieb:


> Trotzdem jeder der da hoch fährt verdient Respekt kein Mitleid, denn das ist bei nasser Witterung gar nicht so einfach



hach das geht ja runter wie öl *gg*


----------



## arkonis (31. Dezember 2006)

so, ein gutes neues, bin erst wieder morgen hier, noch ein paar Punkte eintragen dann gehts los.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> danke *lach* naja gerd fährt ja auch fast jeden tag...den elan hab ich ja garnicht...



ich war heute zu schwach zum Fahren! Also Dir Respekt!!  Schade, dass wir morgen nicht zusammenfahren...


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

Ja ihr lieben Plauscher, nun heißt es auch für mich ab jetzt offline. Hoffe wir sehen uns gleich morgen, oder aber in Kürze wieder!

Guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2007!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Markus! Aber rutsch net aus in dem Schlambes da drausse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich war heute zu schwach zum Fahren! Also Dir Respekt!!  Schade, dass wir morgen nicht zusammenfahren...



jo aber im jahr 2007 wirds bestimmt öfters klappen.


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

GUTEN RUTSCH INS JAHR 2007


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Dezember 2006)

Von mir  auch nen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2007


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

so, bin dann auch mal offline, allen plauschern und dem rest einen guten start ins neue jahr. die meisten sehe ich dann morgen früh/mittag ( uwe )......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Marco!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch hkn!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Uwe!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Gerd!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Caro!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Carsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Peter!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch an alle die ich noch nicht aufgezählt habe (immer diese 30sec Frist...)


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2006)

guten rutsch alle spammer in diesem fred, ich glaub er weiß wen ich meine.


----------



## Friendlyman (31. Dezember 2006)

Von mir aach en gude Rutsch ins Jahr Zwadausensibbe und dann biss morje middach um zwölff.

Liebe Gruiss
Wolfgang


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was iss dann mit Euch los. Ich hab zum Schluß wenigstens noch emal punkde gemacht.... .


Du auch ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

So, Kedde gereinischd, Fedderholme g'schmierd, ä Dröbsche Brunox uf alles was sich bewesche dud, da kanns jez losgeje mid Käääsfondue un en Rode.
Aaaaach von mir allles guuuude für 2007 an Euch alle namendlisch Bekannde un Unbekannde. Bis Moje in alder Frische  (insbes. *alle  *Taunusplauscher).


----------



## fUEL (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch und ein wunderbares 2007 allen, die hier reinschauen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ihr Zwo, Lugga + fUEL,
in 12 Stund bin isch hoffentlich schon in der S-Bahn, sonst häd ich en Problem.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Gerd


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Maggo


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2006)

Hier sinn ja Plauscher online. Wann issen hier ma Ruh?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Frank


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Uwe


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Olli


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch Caro



Dir auch.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch C-R


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch Du dr........gr............Kater


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Rutsch HKN


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Hier sinn ja Plauscher online. Wann issen hier ma Ruh?


NEVER !!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

Wen hab ich vergessen


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch Caro





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch Gerd





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch Maggo





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch Frank





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch Uwe





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch Carsten





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch Olli





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch C-R





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch Du dr........gr............Kater





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch HKN



Wo issen der Knopp zum ausstelle........ah isch habben.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo issen der Knopp zum ausstelle........ah isch habben.



Ich hör ja schon auf   




 2007


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2006)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich hör ja schon auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des waa so lusdisch  .........falle der ned noch e paa ei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Des waa so lusdisch  .........falle der ned noch e paa ei.



Nee, nicht in der Öffentlichkeit 

Was machst Du eigentlich heute?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Januar 2007)

Prost Neujahr !



ich wünsch Euch alles Gute fürs neue Jahr


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Januar 2007)

Also Prost zusamme !


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Januar 2007)

zu spät, zu spät....


----------



## caroka (1. Januar 2007)

Schönes neues Jahr ​Hilfe die unner mir hörn Volksmussik, wie kann mer nur.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Januar 2007)

Prost Neujahr allen Taunusplauschern und Sympathisanten!!!Wünsche wohl gerutscht zu sein und freu mich morgen auch das eine oder andere müde Gesicht von euch!


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> zu spät, zu spät....


Hoffentlisch bisde nacher ned zu späd !!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2007)

Frohes Neues euch allen und viel spass in 10std beim Radeln


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2007)

*- Frohes Neujahr 2007!!! -*

Nun schlafen sie alle, nur um morgen sich ordentlich Fango auflegen zu können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Januar 2007)

Bis späder, Du Nachdeul  Es Wedder schaut imMo ganz gud aus; aber ich seh riiiiese Pfüdze uff de Garagedächer.
(Warum bin i scho wach )

@Lucafabian: Moin Uwe, wie is die Tagesform ????


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

moije, mid e paar zittrische finger aach von mir nur beste fürs  noije jahr.


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Prost Neujahr, die Escheleit!


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

> Escheleit!



hääh??


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Kan mer aaner emal verrade warum kei smileys bei mir gehen und auch ändern net rischtisch funktioniert


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

bei mir funktionieren die dinger, hast du nicht ne neuen rechner??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kan mer aaner emal verrade warum kei smileys bei mir gehen und auch ändern net rischtisch funktioniert



Des Problem hatte ich auch. Bei mir lag es daran, dass ich eine Uraltversion vom Feierfox hatte. Den konnte ich auch nicht updaten, hieß Mozilla firebird. Hab jetzt den Feierfox und jetzt geht es.


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hääh??



Früher kamen die Müllkutscher (escheleit von Ascheeimer)durch die Gemeinde wünschten jedem mit aufgehaltener Hand "Prost Neujahr - die Escheleit"
spätestens bei dem Wort Escheleit mussdesd Du dann den Bakschisch parat habbe.
Heut fährt einer e Müllauto mit Auslegerarm der vollautomatisch den Eimer hochnimmt ausleert und widder absetzt.
Sozusagen beeinhaltet die Redensart auch ein wenig Wehmut an die "gute alte Zeit"

Das ist ja auch am ersten Tag immer so die Frage: Was bringt das neue Jahr???


----------



## caroka (1. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nee, nicht in der Öffentlichkeit
> 
> Was machst Du eigentlich heute?



Wa dehaam, um mich för die heudisch Tour zu schone.


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Der Rechner ist so neu das er immer stinkt, wenn er bissche heisser werd.
Des is so e hidegg gerät kruzifixnochemal

Werd um 12 noch net da sein könne da mei weib noch pennt und se ned am 1. tach allein frühstügge soll. 
Des könnt sich wenns durch Radfahre verursacht wird als schlechter Start rausstelle. Also geh ich ma runner und mach Frühstück, und bin um Harmonie bemüht


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist so neu das er immer stinkt, wenn er bissche heisser werd.
> Des is so e hidegg gerät kruzifixnochemal
> 
> Werd um 12 noch net da sein könne da mei weib noch pennt und se ned am 1. tach allein frühstügge soll.
> Des könnt sich wenns durch Radfahre verursacht wird als schlechter Start rausstelle. Also geh ich ma runner und mach Frühstück, und bin um Harmonie bemüht



wenichstens aaner, der sich wenichstens bis jez an sei gud Vorsätz hält!!


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Hab ja ne Lupine und werd sicher totzdem noch epaar Pünkdcher hole..


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

bis späder dann


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wa dehaam, um mich för die heudisch Tour zu schone.



Brav !!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist so neu das er immer stinkt, wenn er bissche heisser werd.
> Des is so e hidegg gerät kruzifixnochemal
> 
> Werd um 12 noch net da sein könne da mei weib noch pennt und se ned am 1. tach allein frühstügge soll.
> Des könnt sich wenns durch Radfahre verursacht wird als schlechter Start rausstelle. Also geh ich ma runner und mach Frühstück, und bin um Harmonie bemüht



Gut so !!!


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2007)

auch von mir ein frohes neues jahr an alle  

hab gestern nochmal pungte könne im alte jahr. trotzdem mit satten 58 gesamt-km im dezember mein absoluter monatsminusrekord seit ich bike   
ich gelobe besserung für den rest des wp, muß doch meinem team helfen, weiter in den top 15 zu bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Bleib um Gottes willen so wie Du bist!!!!

Dir auch von Herzen alles gute im neuen Jahr .....und bleib so wie Du bist

Frühstück und alle Vorsätze für Heute erledigt jetzt gehts raus in nasse Wäldche....

Ma sehen ob ich die Annern irschendwo uff em drail finne du


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch Olli



Danke roter Hirsch, bin gud gerutscht. Schade  kann heute nicht dabei sein. Muss mich aufs Laufen beschränken. Ein Trost habe ich! Ma' Frau fährt auf meiner "Gummikuh" (=Cannanbal Gemini 3000) und ich laufe neben her.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Januar 2007)

super wetter  bei sonnenschein weg und in wehrheim so nen gegenwind das man so gut wie garnicht vorwärts kam...


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> super wetter  bei sonnenschein weg und in wehrheim so nen gegenwind das man so gut wie garnicht vorwärts kam...



Nachdem ich mich durch den immer stärker werdenden Wind bis oben aufs Plateau gequält hatte musste ich da oben durch den Matsch bei Graupelschauern schieben, da ich mich bei Windstärke weißnichtwiestark jedenfalls nicht uf dem Rad halten konnte.

Dann hab ich gedacht der Wind kommt von de orscheler Seid also mach ich die Schmittener Seid unsicher. Nachdem mir dann 2 malig beinahe irendwelche Äste ( Schwerer als ich) in direktem umfeld einschlugen hab ich den Rückzug angetreten.

Schad weil des Lich hatt ich debei, awwer wenns ums Üwerlebe geht werd mer feisch.

Aber jetzt is noch e wing hell, hurra die tache weren widder lääääääänger.

Geh dann ma in die Sauna.


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Wie war denn Euer Danielgeführteneujahrstour?????, hatte ma um 14.30 kurz aagerufe uff em Daniel seim Hendi war awwer nur die Mehboxe draa.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie war denn Euer Danielgeführteneujahrstour?????, hatte ma um 14.30 kurz aagerufe uff em Daniel seim Hendi war awwer nur die Mehboxe draa.



bin da nicht mit...wollte mit thorsten und stefan ne kleine ruhige tour machen. aber aus der wurde nix. wie gesagt in wehrheim kam ich irgendwann nicht mehr vorwärts bzw. hat mich der wind von einer seite zur anderen gedrückt.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Aber jetzt is noch e wing hell, hurra die tache weren widder lääääääänger.
> 
> Geh dann ma in die Sauna.



viel spass und hoffentlich nicht nur länger sondern auch wieder trockener


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2007)

Im Aacheblick bin isch zu platt um ebbes von de Tour zu schreibe!!! Muß abbä

*meine absolute Hochachtung und Ehrfurcht für und vor caroka kundtun!!! *

Die war heit 6,5h Stunne mim Rad unnerwegs, hat gut fünf Stunne lang Pungde eigefahn un des alles mit viiieeeel wenicher Equipment als meinereins... Forchbar stacke Fraa!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2007)

Als ich mit meinem Kumpel heute im Wald von Bad Sode kommend bei Mammolshain Richtung K'stein unterwegs war, hörten wir vor uns hinter einer Kurve im Wald ein Riesenkrachen. 

50 Meter weiter lag dann ein fetter Baum quer über den Weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im Aacheblick bin isch zu platt um ebbes von de Tour zu schreibe!!! Muß abbä
> 
> *meine absolute Hochachtung und Ehrfurcht für und vor caroka kundtun!!! *
> 
> Die war heit 6,5h Stunne mim Rad unnerwegs, hat gut fünf Stunne lang Pungde eigefahn un des alles mit viiieeeel wenicher Equipment als meinereins... Forchbar stacke Fraa!!!!!!



du sprichst einem mit jeder silbe aus der plauscherseele.


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du sprichst einem mit jeder silbe aus der plauscherseele.



na dann hat sich unser Sommersprösche ja ein neues Prädikat verdient:


Taunusplauschersuperpowerdimba


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

solche Frauen braucht das Land.....ich seh es an jeeeder Wand ...solche....


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im Aacheblick bin isch zu platt um ebbes von de Tour zu schreibe!!!



@ arachne
@ schwarzer kater

Bitte  nicht  zu  lange!!!

Bin ganz gespannt wie die Tour verlief.


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> na dann hat sich unser Sommersprösche ja ein neues Prädikat verdient:
> 
> 
> Taunusplauschersuperpowerdimba



   



Mir is uffgefalle, dei Beiglist is übbersichtlicher gewordde!  was macht mer mit zwölf Beigs? Ach so, ja rischdisch: De Bau vonm Plauscherfeier-Gewächshaus begründe!!  

EDIT: Erstema dusche.


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

die tour war geil, leider lässt meine geograühische missbildung keine details über den routenverlauf zu, vielleicht kann das mal jemand genauer beschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die tour war geil, leider lässt meine geograühische missbildung keine details über den routenverlauf zu, vielleicht kann das mal jemand genauer beschreiben.


Hab eben mal im anderen Thread eine ausführliche Beschreibung mit HP gemacht. Kurzes, allumfassendes Fazit: Nass! 

@Frank: Soory, Handy war heute aus, weil ich nicht wollte, daß mich ständig die Verwandschaft mit Neujahrsgrüßen vom Bike klingelt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Januar 2007)

@Gerd, Caro und Carsten: Was habt ihr da eigentlich bei Kronberg an der 455 wieder geschraubt? Noch´n Defekt? Hab euch leider zu spät identifiziert, sonst hätte ich anhalten können.


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab eben mal im anderen Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3310761



Das gab jede Menge Pünktscher!

Steil bergauf, lange bergab.


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir is uffgefalle, dei Beiglist is übbersichtlicher gewordde!  was macht mer mit zwölf Beigs? Ach so, ja rischdisch: De Bau vonm Plauscherfeier-Gewächshaus begründe!!
> 
> EDIT: Erstema dusche.



Nach der Tour der Leiden kannst de wohl ned mehr lese 
Da steht was von 12 Laufräder, ned von 12 Bikes


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Gerd, Caro und Carsten: Was habt ihr da eigentlich bei Kronberg an der 455 wieder geschraubt? Noch´n Defekt? Hab euch leider zu spät identifiziert, sonst hätte ich anhalten können.



Auf dem Höhenprofil die Werkzeuge machen sich besonders gut, sieht echt stylish aus.


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Gerd, Caro und Carsten: Was habt ihr da eigentlich bei Kronberg an der 455 wieder geschraubt? Noch´n Defekt? Hab euch leider zu spät identifiziert, sonst hätte ich anhalten können.



Wir mußten der Taunusplauschersuperpowerdimba ein wenig Sprit (ein paar Kalorien) verschaffen. Kein Defekt.


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nach der Tour der Leiden kannst de wohl ned mehr lese
> Da steht was von 12 Laufräder, ned von 12 Bikes



Ach so, rischtisch. Un sechs Beigs hat ja aaschendlich jeder...  

Ich fand die Tour super toll!!!  Leider ein paar Defekte,  aber von einer Tour der Leiden würde ich trotzdem nicht sprechen.


----------



## caroka (1. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ......beinahe irendwelche Äste ( Schwerer als ich) in direktem umfeld einschlugen hab ich den Rückzug angetreten.
> 
> Schad weil des Lich hatt ich debei, awwer wenns ums Üwerlebe geht werd mer feisch.
> ..........


Mach kaa Sache Frank. Kaan einzische Punkgd wärs wert, wenn der was bassiern wörd.   Des wär schrecklisch...... 



Arachne schrieb:


> Im Aacheblick bin isch zu platt um ebbes von de Tour zu schreibe!!! Muß abbä
> 
> *meine absolute Hochachtung und Ehrfurcht für und vor caroka kundtun!!! *
> 
> Die war heit 6,5h Stunne mim Rad unnerwegs, hat gut fünf Stunne lang Pungde eigefahn un des alles mit viiieeeel wenicher Equipment als meinereins... Forchbar stacke Fraa!!!!!!


Da werd isch ja ganz rot, Du Schlawiner.  



Maggo schrieb:


> du sprichst einem mit jeder silbe aus der plauscherseele.


 



fUEL schrieb:


> na dann hat sich unser Sommersprösche ja ein neues Prädikat verdient:
> Taunusplauschersuperpowerdimba


 



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Gerd, Caro und Carsten: Was habt ihr da eigentlich bei Kronberg an der 455 wieder geschraubt? Noch´n Defekt? Hab euch leider zu spät identifiziert, sonst hätte ich anhalten können.


Na mer hadde kaan defekt. Isch habb vom Carsten nur *Power*gel gebraucht. 
So aans för Taunusplauschersuper*power*dimbas.


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach so, rischtisch. Un sechs Beigs hat ja aaschendlich jeder...
> 
> Ich fand die Tour super toll!!!  Leider ein paar Defekte,  aber von einer Tour der Leiden würde ich trotzdem nicht sprechen.



Soll ich nun auf 2 Klingeln ändern?

Hat wohl auch nicht jeder 2 stk von oha, wie mach ich das nur?


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Soll ich nun auf 2 Klingeln ändern?
> 
> Hat wohl auch nicht jeder 2 stk von oha, wie mach ich das nur?



Zwaa Klingele is aach ned schlecht!  Abbä villaascht en bissi zu abstrakt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zwaa Klingele is aach ned schlecht!  Abbä villaascht en bissi zu abstrakt...



guggst du Galerie ist auch ne möchlichkeit


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

ey lugga!! ausgeschlaafe?? was mache die hunde??


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ey lugga!! ausgeschlaafe?? was mache die hunde??



Allgemeiner Plausch Fred ohne Plausch????


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

echt heftig hier, ich komm middm lesen gar nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Gähn, ned emal de lugga der ned radfährt hat was zu sache, gähn


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

isch gugg weider van helsing.


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

schöne hauptdarstellerin.


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Da die ja entweder ne Party feiern oder sho schuffe geh ich dann aach ma richtung Bedd.

-bei Post 9000 klingelt der Pc gell arkonis?


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Muss ich warde bis 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schöne hauptdarstellerin.



Sharon Tate ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die tour war geil, leider lässt meine geograühische missbildung keine details über den routenverlauf zu, vielleicht kann das mal jemand genauer beschreiben.


Ich kanns Dir ggf. ausdrucken. Obsde jede Pfütze wieddererkenne dus'd, bezweifel isch abbä ...
Edit: oder gib mir mal per PN dei imehl.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Januar 2007)

Gibts auch Bilder? Oder war das Wetter zu schlecht zum knippsen?


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Sharon Tate ?



nee, Kate Beckinsale aber ich kann mir eh keine schauspieler merken.......


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Gibts auch Bilder? Oder war das Wetter zu schlecht zum knippsen?



Der Andy hat sich einmal für Bilder machen positioniert. Ob was draus geworden ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Januar 2007)

Hi Snoopy, haste überhaupt mal geprüft, ob in den Dosen GT ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Andy hat sich einmal für Bilder machen positioniert. Ob was draus geworden ist, weiß ich nicht.



schad des de verrigte renner ned debei war, dann hätte mer ordentlich bildmaderial.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Andy hat sich einmal für Bilder machen positioniert. Ob was draus geworden ist, weiß ich nicht.



Fahren könnt ihr, Bilder machen wohl nicht *lachweg*


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hi Snoopy, haste überhaupt mal geprüft, ob in den Dosen GT ist?



ein GT in dosen, kann ja nur ein bmx sein...bestimmt so eins:
http://www.gtbicycles.com/freestyle/catalog/detail.php?id=3032&country=GER&brand=free


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Fahren könnt ihr, Bilder machen wohl nicht *lachweg*



Weder noch


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

wir könnnen  nur rischtisch gut plauschen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ein GT in dosen, kann ja nur ein bmx sein...bestimmt so eins:
> http://www.gtbicycles.com/freestyle/catalog/detail.php?id=3032&country=GER&brand=free


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir könnnen  nur rischtisch gut plauschen.



Bei Sturm und bei Regen 

Und Bergauf


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schad des de verrigte renner ned debei war, dann hätte mer ordentlich bildmaderial.



Durfte nicht. Dafür ist meine Frau auf meiner Gummikuh gefahren, ich nebenher gelaafe. Eine Stunde ganze 10,3 Kilometer. Sie fand dafür meine Gummikuh ziemlich anstrengend.


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

ei, middm verrigte renner iss ja aach de crazy racer gemaant. der macht ja alle drei frames e foddo un stellts online.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Durfte nicht. Dafür ist meine Frau auf meiner Gummikuh gefahren, ich nebenher gelaafe. Eine Stunde ganze 10,3 Kilometer. Sie fand dafür meine Gummikuh ziemlich anstrengend.



Schenk Deiner Lady ein anständiges Bike 

Vielleicht haste dann auch etwas davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei, middm verrigte renner iss ja aach de crazy racer gemaant. der macht ja alle drei frames e foddo un stellts online.



Der C-R und de Lugga, die fehlen mir


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Fahre die beide noch rad???


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

guud nacht zusamme


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2007)

ich glaab ich mach mich aach fodd. gude nacht.


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

Hab gerade noch en email aus Grand Canaria gekrischt.
Wetter super 25 Grad, am Strand in de Berge so ab 1000m nur noch 15 also Beinlinge mitbringe und Windjäckche in 13 Tach..........


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Schenk Deiner Lady ein anständiges Bike



Ihr gehört bereits das giftgrüne Pininfarina von Esso. Kostete 110 Euronen und 200 Esso-Swap-Punkte. Ein Fahrradkorb musste ich Ihr noch dranhängen. Das Rad mag sie.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ihr gehört bereits das giftgrüne Pininfarina von Esso. [...] Das Rad mag sie.



ist leider aber nicht wirklich ein bike was spaß macht wenn man öfters fahren möchte...


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... in 13 Tach..........



Wer fährt alles mit? Das gibt ja mal wieder ordentlich WP-Punggde. Kommst dann auf über 50%.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gerade noch en email aus Grand Canaria gekrischt.
> Wetter super 25 Grad, am Strand in de Berge so ab 1000m nur noch 15 also Beinlinge mitbringe und Windjäckche in 13 Tach..........



cool, bei schönem wetter biken *neidischbin*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (1. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist leider aber nicht wirklich ein bike was spaß macht wenn man öfters fahren möchte...



Dachte mir es mal zu tunen. 

- Neue Federgabel
- Giftgrün abschmirgeln


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. Januar 2007)

Keiner mehr wach? Dann guude Nacht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Dachte mir es mal zu tunen.
> 
> - Neue Federgabel
> - Giftgrün abschmirgeln


War auch mein "Wiedereinstiegsbike" 2002. Hab sofort das Grün in Blau-Schwarz überlackiert und irgendwann kam mal ein LAufradsatz mit LX-Naben und Rigida-Felgen dran. Mittlerweile ist noch hinten meine alte Avid SD3 dran und Michelin XCR dry-Reifen drauf und so fährt damit mein Schatz. Die Federgabel federt zwar nicht wirklich viel, aber besser als nichts und ein Umbau an der Stelle wäre schon eine größere Sache. Dann lieber gleich ein anderes Rad!


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Dann lieber gleich ein anderes Rad!



Auch wenn das Pininfarina billig und schlecht ist. Irgendwie gefällt mir das Design. Das hat etwas von Colani  an sich.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8



Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Der C-R und de Lugga, die fehlen mir



Wer isn de Lugga?


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

guude morsche allerseits,

pennt ihr noch oder habt ihr die telefonrechnung nicht bezahlt???


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gähn, ned emal de lugga der ned radfährt hat was zu sache, gähn


Der traut sich net





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Der C-R und de Lugga, die fehlen mir


Ihr fehlt mir auch



fUEL schrieb:


> Fahre die beide noch rad???


Ne



Arachne schrieb:


> Wer isn de Lugga?


 



Maggo schrieb:


> guude morsche allerseits,
> 
> pennt ihr noch oder habt ihr die telefonrechnung nicht bezahlt???



Moie Maggo


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Moin moin,

ich werde nach der gestrigen Tour heute mal einen sehr Gemütlichen einlegen.  
Habe gestern erstmal gefuttert ohne Ende. In der Badewanne schon hatte ich ein "Salamidoppeldeckerbrot" gefuttert.


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

> In der Badewanne schon hatte ich ein "Salamidoppeldeckerbrot" gefuttert.



du kannst dir das ja erlauben, ausserdem hast dus dir wie gesagt redlich verdient. hoffentlich regnets heut net.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ihr gehört bereits das giftgrüne Pininfarina von Esso. Kostete 110 Euronen und 200 Esso-Swap-Punkte. Ein Fahrradkorb musste ich Ihr noch dranhängen. Das Rad mag sie.



Und wann kreutzt Du damit auf, mit Korb


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist leider aber nicht wirklich ein bike was spaß macht wenn man öfters fahren möchte...



Ach was!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Pininfarina billig und schlecht ist. Irgendwie gefällt mir das Design. Das hat etwas von Colani  an sich.



Meinste die Kloschüsseln


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich werde nach der gestrigen Tour heute mal einen sehr Gemütlichen einlegen.
> Habe gestern erstmal gefuttert ohne Ende. In der Badewanne schon hatte ich ein "Salamidoppeldeckerbrot" gefuttert.



 

...und dann bist Du so früh wach?  ich bin`s noch nich wirklich...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Moin Schlafmütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hi Snoopy, haste überhaupt mal geprüft, ob in den Dosen GT ist?



Ne, noch nich wirklich. Wollte erstmal eine meiner Dosen aufbrauchen. Dauert nicht lang. Habe aber mal geschnuppert. in der kleinen könnte auch GTmJ sein. Werde diese bald öffnen und berichten!

Naja vielleicht auch doch erst die große. Sollte in der kleinen auch GTmJ sein, solltest Du erstmal die erste große aufbrauchen, bevor die nächste geöffnet wird.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Schlafmütze



Moje, wer bisdn Du?  

weche gestern ned e bissi traurisch gewese?


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Buon Giorno


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Meinste die Kloschüsseln


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje, wer bisdn Du?
> 
> weche gestern ned e bissi traurisch gewese?



Es hat mich sogar angekotzt das ich nicht mit bin, bei uns hats aber um 11:45gehagelt geregent und auch sonst wars nicht schön. Das hat mich dann etwas besänftigt, als ich dann gelesen hab das es eher lang und anstrengend war hab gewust das ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hab. 

War gestern eigentlich ein Kai mit nem Bergwerkbike dabei?





fUEL schrieb:


> Buon Giorno



Que pasa hombre?


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Januar 2007)

Was habt Ihr diese Woche vor?

Alle noch im Urlaub. Könnte mich mal für einen halben Tag loseisen.


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

> War gestern eigentlich ein Kai mit nem Bergwerkbike dabei?



nö.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö.



Schade


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

wieso??schade ist, dass du nicht dabei warst, ich habs ja auch geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Ihr seid ja auch Helden ich bin nur ein kränkelndes Weichei 

Schade, weil das jemand ist von dem man bestimmt noch was lernen kann, er schraubt zwar beim Bergauffahren den Level nicht weiter nach oben (Hoffentlich, der is auch so schon weit genug oben) Bergab erwart ich aber einiges von Ihm. Ganz besonders beim Springen sollte er einiges zeigen können. In dieser Beziehung  sind wir ja gemeinsam kollektive Weicheier. Na, gut der C-R kanns wenigstens ein bisschen.


Cracy wie geht den eigentlich Dir und deiner Nase, wollen wir nicht zusammen das damische Ding in der Mitte vom Gesicht enfernen lassen? Da wärn wir bestimmt einigen Ärger los wenns auch ein wenig doof aussieht! Aber man sagt ja einen wahren Mann kann nichts entstellen...


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es hat mich sogar angekotzt das ich nicht mit bin, bei uns hats aber um 11:45gehagelt geregent und auch sonst wars nicht schön. Das hat mich dann etwas besänftigt, als ich dann gelesen hab das es eher lang und anstrengend war hab gewust das ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hab.
> ...



Der Hagel muß aus irgendeinem der Filme, die Du auf Deiner Couch auf Dich hereinrieseln läßt gekommen sein. Wir wurden mehrfach von der Sonne verwöhnt!  Es hat zwar auch mal geregnet, aber insgesamt war die Tour wunderschön. Wir sind trotz der teilweise Nässe meist trailig hoch und runter gefahren. Viel trailiger, als ich gedacht hätte. Hätte Dir Spaß gemacht!!


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

@lugga: iss das der mensch der früher mal gemotorcrossed hat??


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Schade, weil das jemand ist von dem man bestimmt noch was lernen kann, er schraubt zwar beim Bergauffahren den Level nicht weiter nach oben (Hoffentlich, der is auch so schon weit genug oben) Bergab erwart ich aber einiges von Ihm. Ganz besonders beim Springen sollte er einiges zeigen können. In dieser Beziehung  sind wir ja gemeinsam kollektive Weicheier. Na, gut der C-R kanns wenigstens ein bisschen.
> ...



Es war aber der Andy1 mit einem Hard-Hardtail, mit gefedertem Lenker dabei.  Der ist gut hoch und sehr gut runter gefahren!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja auch Helden ich bin nur ein kränkelndes Weichei
> ...



Dann war das alles nur Bluff mit dem Fahren im Winter!?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Hagel muß aus irgendeinem der Filme, die Du auf Deiner Couch auf Dich hereinrieseln läßt gekommen sein. Wir wurden mehrfach von der Sonne verwöhnt!  Es hat zwar auch mal geregnet, aber insgesamt war die Tour wunderschön. Wir sind trotz der teilweise Nässe meist trailig hoch und runter gefahren. Viel trailiger, als ich gedacht hätte. Hätte Dir Spaß gemacht!!



Du weist wie man kränkelnde Radfahrer aufbaut, danke... 

Der Hagel war bei uns vor der Tür, frag die Fabiene! Das war gestern Weltuntergangsstimmung bei uns. Ich wär nicht mal gesund gefahren, die Katz wollt auch nicht vor die Tür. Gut später wurds dann besser...

Ich frag die Fabiene:

Ja, es hat gestürmt, die Bäume bogen sich auf 60°, der Hagel lag im Zimmer auf`m Teppich, weil ich vergessen hatte, daß Fenster zuzumachen und die Betten draußen hingen!!!!!! Zum Glück sind sie nicht weg geflogen. Aber Luggas Bett  mußte in den Trockner. Neeee, da geht doch keiner vor die Tür. Und überhaupt: ein gutes neues Jahr an alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann war das alles nur Bluff mit dem Fahren im Winter!?



Kom Du mir nochmal vors Rad!


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

> die Katz wollt auch nicht vor die Tür.



doch, der war dabei, schließlich kannte er den weg und war sozusagen ja gastgeber.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> doch, der war dabei, schließlich kannte er den weg und war sozusagen ja gastgeber.



Der is ja auch ne Angora Katz, die frieren nicht so leicht wie die Kurzhaarkatzen


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kom Du mir nochmal vors Rad!



Warum nimmst Du eigentlich beim Winterpokal teil?  Wieso hast Du Dir ein Ergo gekauft?  Das Geld hättest Du viel sinnvoller in Bremsbeläge für mich investieren können!   Habe gestern wieder einen Satz verbraucht... 

Du meinst, Du könntest mir nochmal kurz zuwinken? Wenn ich nämlich erstmal vor Deinem Rad bin, ...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Warum nimmst Du eigentlich beim Winterpokal teil?  Wieso hast Du Dir ein Ergo gekauft?  Das Geld hättest Du viel sinnvoller in Bremsbeläge für mich investieren können!   Habe gestern wieder einen Satz verbraucht...


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

> Habe gestern wieder einen Satz verbraucht...



ich sach mal lieber nix.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

@Fabiene: Ist der Lugga nicht fürchterlich unausgeglichen und unausstehlich wenn er so gar nicht mehr Rad fährt?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich sach mal lieber nix.



Klar, ich hätte sie auch nicht benutzen und über meine/n Vorderfrau/mann rollen können... Oder was meinst Du?


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

ich meinte eigentlich eher deine vorderen beläge, war da nicht was???


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

ich bin dann mal wech, bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Fabiene: Ist der Lugga nicht fürchterlich unausgeglichen und unausstehlich wenn er so gar nicht mehr Rad fährt?



Erstmal wünscht man ein frohes neues Du Banause. Fabiene hat grad mit den Kindern zu tun. Deshalb kriegst de von mir eins aufs Dach.

*Natürlich bin ich ausgeglichen!*doofe Frage...


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Erstmal wünscht man ein frohes neues Du Banause. Fabiene hat grad mit den Kindern zu tun. Deshalb kriegst de von mir eins aufs Dach.
> 
> *Natürlich bin ich ausgeglichen!*doofe Frage...



@Fabiene: Frohes Neues!

@Lugga:    und natürlich auch ein frohes Neues!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

ich muß weg, mit Bike, mal sehen was so geht?!

Bis später...


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich meinte eigentlich eher deine vorderen beläge, war da nicht was???



Ne, da hat sich noch auf dem Parkplatz herausgestellt, dass sie nur total abgefahren waren, nicht drucheinander, falsch eingebaut, oder sonstiges...


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

@Andy:  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Huhu


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Huhu



Hi und vorsichtshalber frohes Neues, bevor ich den nächsten Anschiß kassiere... 

Wie sieht es wettermäßig denn unterhalb vom Feldi aus?


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

hatten wir nicht alle schon vor 0 uhr frohes neues usw.?

auch dir ein frohes neues und all den anderen auch *lach*

wie es aussieht...hmmm dunkel...könnte meinen es ist schon 16 uhr. wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern bis es wieder tropft.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hatten wir nicht alle schon vor 0 uhr frohes neues usw.?
> 
> auch dir ein frohes neues und all den anderen auch *lach*
> 
> wie es aussieht...hmmm dunkel...könnte meinen es ist schon 16 uhr. wird wohl nicht mehr lange dauern bis es wieder tropft.



ich fürchte, dass wird verbreitet als zweiteilig angesehen:  

vor 0: "Guten Rutsch!"

nach 0: "Frohes Neues!"

Hier in Biebrich ist es auch nicht wirklich hell. Starker Westwind.  Aber im Augenblick trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

So bin wieder zurück, meine Kondition ist so ungefähr bei null oder etwas drunter


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

meine auch, ich hab sogar eben bei der ga runde mit der katze am ende nen krampf gehabt.issmirdaspeinlich.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Du hast auch schon wieder gepunktet?

Nach der Tour gestern ist das ja kein Wunder. Meine Letzte war am 25 Dez. und die Tour davor...                               ....ich kann mich nicht erinnern


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es hat mich sogar angekotzt das ich nicht mit bin, bei uns hats aber um 11:45gehagelt geregent und auch sonst wars nicht schön. Das hat mich dann etwas besänftigt, als ich dann gelesen hab das es eher lang und anstrengend war hab gewust das ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hab.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Hagel war bei uns vor der Tür, frag die Fabiene! Das war gestern Weltuntergangsstimmung bei uns. Ich wär nicht mal gesund gefahren, die Katz wollt auch nicht vor die Tür. Gut später wurds dann besser...
> 
> Ich frag die Fabiene:
> 
> Ja, es hat gestürmt, die Bäume bogen sich auf 60°, der Hagel lag im Zimmer auf`m Teppich, weil ich vergessen hatte, daß Fenster zuzumachen und die Betten draußen hingen!!!!!! Zum Glück sind sie nicht weg geflogen. Aber Luggas Bett  mußte in den Trockner. Neeee, da geht doch keiner vor die Tür. Und überhaupt: ein gutes neues Jahr an alle!





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja auch Helden ich bin nur ein kränkelndes Weichei


Ich habe gewisse Veränderungen bei Luca ja schon länger bemerkt, doch dass er klamm heimlich sein Hobby wechselt hätte ich nicht gedacht.    Als ich gestern die Zeitung aufschlug musste ich doch tatsächlich folgendes  Lesen:


*Zuchtverband der 
deutschen 
Schweinehunde*

dpa    Die gestrige Zucht-
austellung der Deutschen
Schweinehunde kann  als
großer  Erfolg  betrachtet
werden. Zu berichten  ist
vorrangig    von     einem 
Züchter, Herr Lucafabian,
der  obwohl noch  nicht
lange dabei - beachtliche       
Zuchterfolge erzielt. Seine
Deutschen Schweinehunde
zeichnen   sich       durch 
besondere  Zähigkeit  aus.
Wie  Herr Lucafabian  be-
richtet,  benötigen  seine 
Deutschen Schweinehunde 
intensivste Pflege und Für-
sorge.
​
Kein Wunder, dass er keine Zeit mehr zum Biken hat.  


Arachne schrieb:


> @Andy:  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


Das habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du weist wie man kränkelnde Radfahrer aufbaut, danke...
> ...



Mittlerweile habe ich ja wohl schon alle Register gezogen.  NICHTS hat geholfen!  Über fast alles kann ich wegsehen. Aber wegen der Weihnachtsfeier bin ich Dir immer noch böse!  Ich will Dich alten Sack endlich wieder sehen und am liebsten auch mit Dir biken!!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe gewisse Veränderungen bei Luca ja schon länger bemerkt, doch dass er klamm heimlich sein Hobby wechselt hätte ich nicht gedacht.    Als ich gestern die Zeitung aufschlug musste ich doch tatsächlich folgendes  Lesen:
> 
> 
> *Zuchtverband der
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

@Caroke:  Hauptsache in bin erfolgreich in dem was ich mach, wie ham die das denn schon wieder so schnell mitbekommen. Aber jetzt kanns ja gesagt werden, die größten Schweinehunde gibts bei mit Zuhause. Wenn jemand intresse hat, ich verkauf die sogar!

@Maggo: Siehst Du auch aus wie ein Schwein?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Das habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.



Hatte ihn kurz im Fred entdeckt, war aber wohl zu langsam...


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> @Maggo: Siehst Du auch aus wie ein Schwein?



Wahrscheinlich hat er seit gestern doch schon geduscht...


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So bin wieder zurück, meine Kondition ist so ungefähr bei null oder etwas drunter



Selbst dran schuld........


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

O.K. gestern wart Ihr also auch geschminkt? Wo soll das hinführen?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Selbst dran schuld........




Ja, ja wer den Schaden hat....


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

> @Maggo: Siehst Du auch aus wie ein Schwein?



ja, und eigentlich will ich mit dir j agar nicht mehr plauschen. die tour heute stand eigentlich unter dem motto endlich von dem bescheuerten letzten platz im team wegzukommen und nach ner dreiviertelstunde hab ich mich drüber gefreut dich überholt zu haben und dann das.....

gefrustete grüße....ich nehm jetzt de strick.


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, ja wer den Schaden hat....


Nein, isch wörd Disch halt auch ma widder gern sehn. Du dusd mer fehle.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

@Lugga & Maggo:  2x10 WPPs!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich ja wohl schon alle Register gezogen.  NICHTS hat geholfen!  Über fast alles kann ich wegsehen. Aber wegen der Weihnachtsfeier bin ich Dir immer noch böse!  Ich will Dich alten Sack endlich wieder sehen und am liebsten auch mit Dir biken!!



den alten Sack hab ich mal überlesen, wg. der Weihnachtsfeier hast Du recht, die ärgert mich auch wirklich, mit dem fahrn das wird schon wieder, warts nur ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, und eigentlich will ich mit dir j agar nicht mehr plauschen. die tour heute stand eigentlich unter dem motto endlich von dem bescheuerten letzten platz im team wegzukommen und nach ner dreiviertelstunde hab ich mich drüber gefreut dich überholt zu haben und dann das.....
> 
> gefrustete grüße....ich nehm jetzt de strick.



Nein..........erst nach em Winnerbogal


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, und eigentlich will ich mit dir j agar nicht mehr plauschen. die tour heute stand eigentlich unter dem motto endlich von dem bescheuerten letzten platz im team wegzukommen und nach ner dreiviertelstunde hab ich mich drüber gefreut dich überholt zu haben und dann das.....
> 
> gefrustete grüße....ich nehm jetzt de strick.



* NEIN!!!  *


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Puh grad nochmal dem letzten Platz von der Schippe gesprungen


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

> Ja, ja wer den Schaden hat....



was fürn schaden????? da gibt man sich mühe endlich aus dem schatten ins licht zu gehen und dann kommt der alte mann und zieht schonwieder an einem vorbei.
  
pah!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> den alten Sack hab ich mal überlesen, wg. der Weihnachtsfeier hast Du recht, die ärgert mich auch wirklich, mit dem fahrn das wird schon wieder, warts nur ab!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein..........erst nach em Winnerbogal



un der Filmefeier, un, un, un ...


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Puh grad nochmal dem letzten Platz von der Schippe gesprungen




PAH!!!


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Bald hamm mern soweit.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, und eigentlich will ich mit dir j agar nicht mehr plauschen. die tour heute stand eigentlich unter dem motto endlich von dem bescheuerten letzten platz im team wegzukommen und nach ner dreiviertelstunde hab ich mich drüber gefreut dich überholt zu haben und dann das.....
> 
> gefrustete grüße....ich nehm jetzt de strick.



Machs net, schau nochmal im Winterpokal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

@lugga:


habb ich der schon erzählt, was bei mir die nächste zwei woche ansteht??


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Machs net, schau nochmal im Winterpokal



was meinsten?? 

@all: habt ihr gesehen, dass wir uns langsam aber stetig wieder nach oben kämpfen?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was meinsten??




Die zwei Punkte wern aber noch nachgetragen, nur damit Du genießen kannst


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was meinsten??
> 
> @all: habt ihr gesehen, dass wir uns langsam aber stetig wieder nach oben kämpfen?



Ja, isch beobachde des nadürlisch aach mid Aagusaache.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die zwei Punkte wern aber noch nachgetragen, nur damit Du genießen kannst



 ach nein, seid ihr lieb zueinander!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

was mer net alles macht für die Kollesche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

da fällt mir auch grad ein: 

wisst ihr säcke (und säckinnen) eigentlich wer euer teamscheff iss??? macht mer sowas middm vorgesetzten?? übberleescht euch gut was ihr macht, ich sitz aufgrund meiner position am wesentlich längeren hebel, merkt euch das.


und wenn die klamotte net so ******* nass wärn, würd ich grad nochemal e hal stund die strass hoch unn runner faahn.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, isch beobachde des nadürlisch aach mid Aagusaache.



isch aach!!   

am beste mer mache des jed Woch e ma!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach nein, seid ihr lieb zueinander!



Du würdst des natürlich nicht machen, Du bist ein Kameradenschwein. Des sinn enge Verwandte von de Schweinehunde.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da fällt mir auch grad ein:
> 
> wisst ihr säcke (und säckinnen) eigentlich wer euer teamscheff iss??? macht mer sowas middm vorgesetzten?? übberleescht euch gut was ihr macht, ich sitz aufgrund meiner position am wesentlich längeren hebel, merkt euch das.
> 
> ...





Ei jetzt guck doch nochemal, bist nemmer letzter...


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da fällt mir auch grad ein:
> 
> wisst ihr säcke (und säckinnen) eigentlich wer euer teamscheff iss??? macht mer sowas middm vorgesetzten?? übberleescht euch gut was ihr macht, ich sitz aufgrund meiner position am wesentlich längeren hebel, merkt euch das.



Ach,  sinn Schefs för was annersder gud...........


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da fällt mir auch grad ein:
> 
> wisst ihr säcke (und säckinnen) eigentlich wer euer teamscheff iss??? macht mer sowas middm vorgesetzten?? übberleescht euch gut was ihr macht, ich sitz aufgrund meiner position am wesentlich längeren hebel, merkt euch das.
> 
> ...



isch hab aach schon widder nasse Fieß vom Fahn heit middach. un des, obwohls trocke war... Genau! Die Schuh sinn noch naß...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Ich hab die nasse Klamotte schon aus, aber mit U-Hose im Flur macht ach net so richtisch Spaß, ich zieh mir mal was warmes an.


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du würdst des natürlich nicht machen, Du bist ein Kameradenschwein. Des sinn enge Verwandte von de Schweinehunde.


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

ich glaab ich geh morsche frieh erstmaa zwaa stunne aktiv regeneriere, hoffentlich klappts nachmittags mim carsten und dann:


FRANK: was issn am donnerstach???


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Bin jez fott......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du würdst des natürlich nicht machen, Du bist ein Kameradenschwein. Des sinn enge Verwandte von de Schweinehunde.



 isch hab aafach ned genuch Platz mei übberzählische Pungde annerweidisch zwischezulachern...


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei jetzt guck doch nochemal, bist nemmer letzter...



mach des widder rückgängisch, ich komm schon midd meim schicksaal letzter zu sein klar. hoffentlich wern ergobikes nextes jahr verboote odder gebbe höchstens en punkt pro tach.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bin jez fott......


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

abstand vergrößern??


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

ich hol maa de bogg von unne enuff. die kedd schreid nach öl in rauen mengen.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>



:Schlitzaugesmeilie: *Fingerreflexe* ...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach des widder rückgängisch, ich komm schon midd meim schicksaal letzter zu sein klar. hoffentlich wern ergobikes nextes jahr verboote odder gebbe höchstens en punkt pro tach.





*Mach ich gar net rückgängisch!* so, des hast jetzt davon


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Januar 2007)

Meine Schweinehunde brauchen keine Pflege. Je mehr ich diesen Schweinehund trete, desto besser läuft und radelt er.


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaab ich geh morsche frieh erstmaa zwaa stunne aktiv regeneriere, hoffentlich klappts nachmittags mim carsten und dann:
> 
> 
> FRANK: was issn am donnerstach???



Uff em Bau un bei Luggas wär schlecht Wedder aagesacht, awwer mer fahren trotzdem sachte käptn ahab, jeder auf eigene Verantwortung bei Sturmwarnung nach vorne un nach obbe gugge, denk awwer gg 17 uhr sollte schluß sein dann is nämlich Schluß mit Bäum beobachte von wege ob die uff ein falle weil dann is kuhdunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


>




Des is aber kein Reinrassische, mei sehn annerster aus!


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Uff em Bau un bei Luggas wär schlecht Wedder aagesacht, awwer mer fahren trotzdem sachte käptn ahab, jeder auf eigene Verantwortung bei Sturmwarnung nach vorne un nach obbe gugge, denk awwer gg 17 uhr sollte schluß sein dann is nämlich Schluß mit Bäum beobachte von wege ob die uff ein falle weil dann is kuhdunkel.



wenn de mich net deklassiere tust, tät ich gern mitkomme.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des is aber kein Reinrassische, mei sehn annerster aus!



De maanst die 150 kilo Teile mit dene riiiiieeeesische Fangzähn?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> De maanst die 150 kilo Teile mit dene riiiiieeeesische Fangzähn?



genau


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

wenn ich mer hier unser Firmenkonto so anseh dann hat der Rachid 1 Monat gar kein punkt gemacht und de Crazy in de letzte 4 Woche  8 pünktcher.

Des is scho echt noch schlechter als beim Lugga, die sind bestimmt vom Feind eingeschleust worde.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> wenn ich mer hier unser Firmenkonto so anseh dann hat der Rachid 1 Monat gar kein punkt gemacht und de Crazy in de letzte 4 Woche  8 pünktcher.
> 
> Des is scho echt noch schlechter als beim Lugga, die sind bestimmt vom Feind eingeschleust worde.



endlich mal einer der noch was positives an mir findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn de mich net deklassiere tust, tät ich gern mitkomme.



Wie kimmst de uff sowas??
De Kater kommt auch mit !

Wenn es Dir ned zu langsam is derfst de mitfahrn


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> endlich mal einer der noch was positives an mir findet



Dem Creesie sein Schweinehund is mit Backpulver gefüdderd worrn.

Und de Rachid hat de grösste( Schweinehund) 

Da bist du ja ein Weisenknabe gegen.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie kimmst de uff sowas??
> De Kater kommt auch mit !
> 
> Wenn es Dir ned zu langsam is derfst de mitfahrn



Wenn des de Kater liest!!!    Isch hab da so mei Erfahrunge....


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> endlich mal einer der noch was positives an mir findet





fUEL schrieb:


> wenn ich mer hier unser Firmenkonto so anseh dann hat der Rachid 1 Monat gar kein punkt gemacht und de Crazy in de letzte 4 Woche  8 pünktcher.
> 
> Des is scho echt noch schlechter als beim Lugga, die sind bestimmt vom Feind eingeschleust worde.



 *Noch schlechter???  Des geht???*


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn des de Kater liest!!!    Isch hab da so mei Erfahrunge....



Du weisst doch:
Mit Speck fängt mer Mäus. Will doch das de Maggo mitkommt.

De Kater weiß schon um seine Qualitäten, der hat keine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe wege so nem flaps.

Muss ma die Vobis mädchen hier an meinen pc lassen, damit der endlich rischtisch läuft und ned nur die Nas.


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

ned so laut, ich bin schließlich hinner ihm.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> Muss ma die Vobis mädchen hier an meinen pc lassen, damit der endlich rischtisch läuft


  


fUEL schrieb:


> und ned nur die Nas.


ned Du aach noch!?


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ned Du aach noch!?



Spätestens in 12 Tach sing ich uff dem Trail mit den Kanalienvögeln um die -Wette ,- da will ich ja gesund sein, 
Mei nass braucht einfach ma richtig Schnee(luft) damit se gänzlich abgehärdded werd.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Spätestens in 12 Tach sing ich uff dem Trail mit den Kanalienvögeln um die -Wette ,- da will ich ja gesund sein,
> Mei nass braucht einfach ma richtig Schnee(luft) damit se gänzlich abgehärdded werd.



Den griehste abbä ned bei de Kanallie. Wolle mer ned libber tausche?


----------



## arkonis (2. Januar 2007)

Ein frohes neues  ein bisserl spät aber besser als gar nicht  





saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Meine Schweinehunde brauchen keine Pflege. Je mehr ich diesen Schweinehund trete, desto besser läuft und radelt er.




der schon wieder, kommt auch nur wenn der Luca da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

habt ihr gesehen, der arkonis iss online:


du kannst noch für ne stunde weiterschlafen, wir sind noch nicht soweit.


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

was haltet ihr von dem statement:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=256335

sollen wir da was unternehmen und spontane meetings irgendwie anders öffentlich machen?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem statement:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=256335
> 
> sollen wir da was unternehmen und spontane meetings irgendwie anders öffentlich machen?



Mei Meinung is: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3312819&postcount=5


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

ei ich wollt nur mal fraache, net des mer maant, mir plauscher wärn so en eischene schlaach mensche, die sich vom rest trenne.


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaab ich geh morsche frieh erstmaa zwaa stunne aktiv regeneriere, hoffentlich klappts nachmittags mim carsten ...


Hier mal was gongredes mit persöhnlicher Widmung drin  : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3891
Will mir für Morgen Urlaub nehmen, desdewesche so frieh.
un wech....


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei ich wollt nur mal fraache, net des mer maant, mir plauscher wärn so en eischene schlaach mensche, die sich vom rest trenne.



Bereschtischder Eiwand, abbä sis ja werglich so, des sich im Aacheblick ned genuch Leit zum Beige melde. Mir Plauscher sinn da schon e bissi e Ausnahm! *stolzgeschwelltebrust*


----------



## arkonis (2. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hier mal was gongredes mit persöhnlicher Widmung drin  : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3891
> Will mir für Morgen Urlaub nehmen, desdewesche so frieh.
> un wech....



ich bin übrigens den trail gefahren der irgendwo im Walddickicht endet (an dem Kreuz wo die Bank steht)
Der Jäger hat alles beiseite geräumt, ist jetzt bis zum Schiessturm fahrbar.


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hier mal was gongredes mit persöhnlicher Widmung drin  : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3891
> Will mir für Morgen Urlaub nehmen, desdewesche so frieh.
> un wech....



Vielleicht sollt mer ma am Do en Intrach mache und dem Rachid und dem Reeser widme, kaa schlecht idee.


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

was heißt hier früh???? ich bin uff jedenfall debei unn wenn ich komm bin ich schon ordentlich warmgefahren hoff ich.

hatte heute leider nen kapitalen defekt am rad, meine klingel ist ab  und die endhülle vom schaltzug befindet sich nicht mehr dort, wo sie einst mal war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

und carsten: "Schön wenn Lucafabian dabei wär." hättste dir spaan könne.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hier mal was gongredes mit persöhnlicher Widmung drin  : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3891
> Will mir für Morgen Urlaub nehmen, desdewesche so frieh.
> un wech....





fUEL schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollt mer ma am Do en Intrach mache und dem Rachid und dem Reeser widme, kaa schlecht idee.



Ich brauch neu Bremsbeläch...


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

> Ich brauch neu Bremsbeläch...



da gibts lääde die verkaafe die.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da gibts lääde die verkaafe die.



Sach mer doch e ma grad, wer die Koolstopps zwische Wissbade un Bad Sode günsdisch verkaaft!


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

naja, hibike für 17,90. wasn midm cycle planet, da bekommst de als dimb mitglied 10% oder?


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

der lugga der alte schmerzpatient hat echt einen an der waffel.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3312950&postcount=8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Was willst de damit sage?

Is doch schee geschriewwe


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3312966&postcount=8742


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was willst de damit sage?



desde genau hier nei gehörst!


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Ich hab nie das Gegenteil behauptet!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



was must du dann widder dezwische hippe?



Schmerzpatient.........*Pah*


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, hibike für 17,90. wasn midm cycle planet, da bekommst de als dimb mitglied 10% oder?



Swiss-Stop 20 ...


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

genau, schmerzpatient *ätsch* ich geh mal in die badwann.
bis neulich.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau, schmerzpatient *ätsch* ich geh mal in die badwann.
> bis neulich.


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .............



 was willst Du mir mit den zwei schönen roten Kreuzen sagen?


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

tja, dass bleibt mein geheimnis. ich sehe übrigens bei mir noch nichtmal kreuze. denk den beitrag einfach weg.
wie isses jetzt morgen bei dir?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3891


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Habs eben doch noch rausgekreigt, werden die Bilder bei Dir angezeigt?

zur Aussage:

Ich glaub Dein Kittel brennt, 
wenn Ihr moie in Lange vorbeikomme tut, bzw. langsam in die Richtung kommt, dann ruft gefälligst bei mir in de Firma an. Dann kom ich zum See, mier wern sehe ob ich in Walldorf oder in Lange an de See komm, da wart ich dann und dann gibts aaner . Des is ja e Beleidischung! So en hinerfurzische Kerl bist Du, des hät ich ja net geglaabt. So zwei Bilder reinstelle un se dann net emal rischtisch zeische. Da kann ich nur noch de Kob schütteln.

Danach werd bei mir ebbes gegesse un an warme Tee getrunke. Mier wern sehe ob ich in Walldorf oder in Lange an de See komm.

Zieh Dir lange Unnerhose an!


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

hasts net gelese? de carsten aht die route geändert.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3891


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tja, dass bleibt mein geheimnis. ich sehe übrigens bei mir noch nichtmal kreuze. denk den beitrag einfach weg.
> wie isses jetzt morgen bei dir?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3891



Du bist schon widder dezwische gehippt. Aber des zeischt ja umsomehr was Du fer aaner bist. Ich werd so bis um vier arbeite müsse, evtl. auch nur bis drei. Das kann ich aber nícht genau sagen, frag mich des moie um 14:00. 14:00 schaff ich aber auf keinen Fall, wenn Ihr dann aber um de Airport fahrt solltet Ihr so um 16:00 irgendwo kurz vor Langen sein.

Den rest hab ich ja schon geschrieben


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

> Habs eben doch noch rausgekreigt



wie?



> werden die Bilder bei Dir angezeigt?



nö, feierfoks zeigt garnix und ie zeigt rote kreuze.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hasts net gelese? de carsten aht die route geändert.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3891



uups........ 

dann sehen mir uns moie net!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Hat Du nicht von GA gesprochen?

Da lieg ich ja weit zurück. Vielleicht doch um den Flughafen?


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

hastes immer noch net gelese?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3891

sach einfach du kannst net komme (uff de a*****)wesche em schnuppe, oder erzähl dene von deim hund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

jetzt bist du dewzische gehibbt. ::


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie?



Wenn ich Dich zittieren will zeigt sich der Link, Link dann umständlich mit Browser öffnen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Swiss-Stop 20 ...



Haben im Vergleichstest am besten abgeschnitten


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

*Carsten*

meld Dich mal, wieso is die Tour net mehr um die Fluchzusche drumerum? Ich denk Ihr wollt Punkte sammele. Des versteh ich net.
Mei Hunde hab ich auch schon nachgezählt, es sinn alle da!?

Ich könnt aach mit Gewissheit verspreche das ich zu Euch dezustosse tue.

*GrossesheilischesIndianerehrenwortschmatzknutsch*


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Haben im Vergleichstest am besten abgeschnitten



sinn aber aach net billischer, des is schon komisch bei dene Tests in de Zeitungen


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

wenn die dinger länger halte täte, wern se ja schon billischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sinn aber aach net billischer, des is schon komisch bei dene Tests in de Zeitungen



Solln aber besser bremsen, weniger quietschen und läger halten 

Die Koolstopp fand ich nicht wirklich besser als die XTR


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Haben im Vergleichstest am besten abgeschnitten



Danke für Info!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2007)

Moin
Meine Swissstop ham vorn 1600km gehalten. Die org. sind hinten schon seit 2300km drin und noch gut.

Uwe: kennst du das Gefühl nen Stobbe in de Nas zu habbe? So geht mers. Dazu noch 1.tag leichtes kratezen, 2.tag halsweh, 3.tag kratze, 4.tag leichtes krazte, 5.tag kratze, 6.tag halsweh, 7.tag kratze, 8. ....usw.
Kann machen was ich will, geht nicht mehr weg  
Werd mal jemand suche der mir den Virus wieder rausholt...oder was auch immer ich da in mir hab. Seit Nov05!!!! hab ich des, seit Juli06 aber so das es nich gestört hat. Seit Dez06 wieder so das es stört


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für Info!



Was hat en de Lugga da im Plauscherverunglimpfungsthread für ne Verbalanalie abgelegt. Das war aber echt en hartes Ei.

Und dezu Winetoumusik von Klassikradio, die kröte muss mer erst ma schlugge.


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin
> Meine Swissstop ham vorn 1600km gehalten. Die org. sind hinten schon seit 2300km drin und noch gut.
> 
> Uwe: kennst du das Gefühl nen Stobbe in de Nas zu habbe? So geht mers. Dazu noch 1.tag leichtes kratezen, 2.tag halsweh, 3.tag kratze, 4.tag leichtes krazte, 5.tag kratze, 6.tag halsweh, 7.tag kratze, 8. ....usw.
> ...



Wenn de immer so viel fährst wie im Dezember halte die ja bis 2016


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

du bist auch ein unverbesserlicher seitenhiebausteiler.

ich habb de hersch noch fern dodach akkreditiert. kommt dein schwager auch??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2007)

Ich denk du weißt das das normal nicht so ist!


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du bist auch ein unverbesserlicher seitenhiebausteiler.
> 
> ich habb de hersch noch fern dodach akkreditiert. kommt dein schwager auch??



nene der weint noch wege dene Seitenhiebe vom letzte mal.(Der muss zu irgendeiner Blumentopfmesse in München)


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich denk du weißt das das normal nicht so ist!



Bleib geschmeidig nemm der nur ka Beispiel am Lugga der schreibt dann immer rot und groß das die Aache weh dun.


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

ich geh jetzt mal e bier drinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

achso: bis nachher.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2007)

Kennt jemand nen guten HNO Arzt den ich mal aufsuchen könnte? Brauche jemanden dem ich meine Sorgen erzählen kann.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

gibts in idstein keinen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen guten HNO Arzt den ich mal aufsuchen könnte? Brauche jemanden dem ich meine Sorgen erzählen kann.



Aus eigener Erfahrung : Such Dir ne Heilpraktikerin


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin
> Meine Swissstop ham vorn 1600km gehalten. Die org. sind hinten schon seit 2300km drin und noch gut.
> 
> Uwe: kennst du das Gefühl nen Stobbe in de Nas zu habbe? So geht mers. Dazu noch 1.tag leichtes kratezen, 2.tag halsweh, 3.tag kratze, 4.tag leichtes krazte, 5.tag kratze, 6.tag halsweh, 7.tag kratze, 8. ....usw.
> ...




Da wern die Polype e Party feiern!


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des is aber kein Reinrassische, mei sehn annerster aus!



Etwas bissiger so?







Oder der faule so?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2007)

Wo find ich ne Heilpraktikerin (sehn die gut aus und - ganz wichtig - zahlt die die AOK) ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da wern die Polype e Party feiern!



Kann man die irgendwie abstellen oder raus machen ohne das es was macht? So wie Mandeln? Und wenn ja, was ist dann das nächste was mich nicht mehr in ruhe lässt?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung : Such Dir ne Heilpraktikerin


Was fer Erfahrunge hastn da gesammeld???   


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wo find ich ne Heilpraktikerin (sehn die gut aus und - ganz wichtig - zahlt die die AOK) ?


Bestimmd ned...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin
> Meine Swissstop ham vorn 1600km gehalten. Die org. sind hinten schon seit 2300km drin und noch gut.
> 
> Uwe: kennst du das Gefühl nen Stobbe in de Nas zu habbe? So geht mers. Dazu noch 1.tag leichtes kratezen, 2.tag halsweh, 3.tag kratze, 4.tag leichtes krazte, 5.tag kratze, 6.tag halsweh, 7.tag kratze, 8. ....usw.
> ...



Ja, ja, mach mich nur feddich, de willst mer ja nur saache, des de mich aach krank pläddest...


----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

moin leutes brauche eure meinung : sidi eagle5 fÃ¼r 145 â¬ is das in ordnung oda gibs was besseres(bis allerhÃ¶chstens 150â¬, besser fÃ¼r 100) meint ihr Ã¼berhaupt das man sich als erstes direkt so teure schuhe holen sollte?


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

na wenn du denkst das es die richtigen sind und sie dir auch gut passen - dann kauf sie

hier noch nen link für 129,00 EUR

http://www.fabial.de/shop?00000051000000510078b2f00000005c35686527&InclArtList.currblock=2


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


>



*Das ist er, ein reinrassiger deutscher Schweinehund!*


----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

habe sie noch nicht angehabt 8nd hatte deswegen nen shop mit 30 tagen umtauschgarantie rausgesucht aba trotzdem danke

edt: wo findest du da eagel? ich sehe immer nur dominator und dan auch noch in 49?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das ist er, ein reinrassiger deutscher Schweinehund!



ok, wenn der vor de Tür licht, kannste die ned uff kriee. abbä hasde dadevon aach aaner vor jeddem Fenster liee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

mmmh, Ziegenberghase hat sich noch nicht gemeldet?

War ich zu hart?


----------



## arkonis (2. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> moin leutes brauche eure meinung : sidi eagle5 für 145  is das in ordnung oda gibs was besseres(bis allerhöchstens 150, besser für 100) meint ihr überhaupt das man sich als erstes direkt so teure schuhe holen sollte?



Diadora Gecko sind günstig und gut


----------



## arkonis (2. Januar 2007)

hat jemand mal einen Garmin GPS geko 201 gesehen?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, wenn der vor de Tür licht, kannste die ned uff kriee. abbä hasde dadevon aach aaner vor jeddem Fenster liee?



die sinn net nur draussen, es ganze Haus is voll dademit, e rischtische Plache sin die geworn!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, hibike für 17,90. wasn midm cycle planet, da bekommst de als dimb mitglied 10% oder?



de Chef war ned da. die 10% Diskussion war trozdem kei!  Hab mer glei drei Paar geholt.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hat jemand mal einen Garmin GPS geko 201 gesehen?



Ich glaub de LUPO hat so einen


----------



## arkonis (2. Januar 2007)

bin am überlegen diesen oder einen Garmin Edge.
Entscheidend ist die stabilität


----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Diadora Gecko sind günstig und gut



danke kannste mir nen shop sagen wo ich die bekome


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> bin am überlegen diesen oder einen Garmin Edge.
> Entscheidend ist die stabilität



Den Edge würd vorziehn, da hast de alles in einem Gerät!


----------



## arkonis (2. Januar 2007)

schuhe gibts hier: http://bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1493770879 aber immer eine Größe größer bestellen.

Denke auch das ein Edge-Teil technisch besser ist, hat auch einen besseren Chip, preislich selbe liga. Aber ich frage mich mehr was passiert wenn du eins der Teile auf den Boden schmeist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> habe sie noch nicht angehabt 8nd hatte deswegen nen shop mit 30 tagen umtauschgarantie rausgesucht aba trotzdem danke
> 
> edt: wo findest du da eagel? ich sehe immer nur dominator und dan auch noch in 49?



http://www.fabial.de

dort rechts bei suche sidi eingeben


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Denke auch das ein Edge-Teil technisch besser ist, hat auch einen besseren Chip, preislich selbe liga. Aber ich frage mich mehr was passiert wenn du eins der Teile auf den Boden schmeist



Dann ist eins der Teile gaput


----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

schade nur bis größe 46 brauche aba 49


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> schade nur bis größe 46 brauche aba 49



Du lebst auf großem Fuß


----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

bin ja auch 190cm groß


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> bin ja auch 190cm groß



mein vater würde sagen -> jung du bist 190 cm lang, ob du groß bist musste noch beweisen *lach*

ich bin 198 cm und habe nur 48...


----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

ok lang auch gut... stimt schon mit den riesenfüßen is kqace aba was soll man machen. die zehen leiben hedenfalls dran


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mein vater würde sagen -> jung du bist 190 cm lang, ob du groß bist musste noch beweisen *lach*
> 
> ich bin 198 cm und habe nur 48...



191,5/43


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

HILFE!

Hat schon mal einer bei `ner XT die Klötze gewechselt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

186/44 :d


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> HILFE!
> 
> Hat schon mal einer bei `ner XT die Klötze gewechselt?



Weichei!


----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

mannoman alle kleinfüße


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Weichei!



Ich hoffte raus, rein, fertig... Jetzt muß ich lesen: raus, Deckel ab, Kolben auseinander drücken, rein, Abstandhalter dazwischen, Hebel betätigen, Deckel drauf. Brauche ich in jedem Fall den Entlüftungskit, bzw. Ersatzöl?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> mannoman alle kleinfüße



Naja, ich habe zwar tatsächlich Schuhe Größe 43 die passen, meine Radschuhe haben aber 45. Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie sie ausfallen...


----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

jo sagt mal was haktet ihr iegetlich vom bullet 2(sidi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hoffte raus, rein, fertig... Jetzt muß ich lesen: raus, Deckel ab, Kolben auseinander drücken, rein, Abstandhalter dazwischen, Hebel betätigen, Deckel drauf. Brauche ich in jedem Fall den Entlüftungskit, bzw. Ersatzöl?



1. Nicht mit Sex verwechseln und da kanns ruhig auch etwas länger sein 
2. Seit wann hast de die denn? Du wechselt doch wohl nicht das erste mal?
3. Wieso brauchst Du nen Entlüftungskit?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2007)

Ich habe noch nie gehört das jemand zum Belagswechsel ein Entlüftungskit braucht  bei meiner Juicy ist es wirklich einfach nur raus rein fertig. Bei ner Magura ist wohl noch ein Sicherungssplint (Amiproduke brauchen sowas nicht  ), bei manchen eine Madenschraube (das sicherungselement liegt den neuen Belägen immer bei) und was es noch so alles gibt.
wo wir grad dabei sind
175,5/42/72


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Die langhaarische wolle immer e extraworscht gebacke ham


----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die langhaarische wolle immer e extraworscht gebacke ham



wer is gemeint?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wer is gemeint?




Hast Du lang Haar?


----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

relaativ


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1. Nicht mit Sex verwechseln und da kanns ruhig auch etwas länger sein
> 2. Seit wann hast de die denn? Du wechselt doch wohl nicht das erste mal?
> 3. Wieso brauchst Du nen Entlüftungskit?



Hör mal, ich habe das Rad knapp acht Monate (3, oder 4 Belags-Paare weggebremst...). Immer, wenn was dran war und es beim Händler verweilte, mußten auch die Beläge gewechselt werden. Habe es also tatsächlich noch nie gemacht. Und wenn mir jetzt keiner widerspricht, oder sagt, dass ich Ersatzöl zum Auffüllen brauche, mache ich das gleich so, wie ich es hier skizziert habe. (Und ich werde dafür nicht annähernd so lange brauchen, wie ich gerne beim Sex mit Zeit nehme!)


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie gehört das jemand zum Belagswechsel ein Entlüftungskit braucht  bei meiner Juicy ist es wirklich einfach nur raus rein fertig. Bei ner Magura ist wohl noch ein Sicherungssplint (Amiproduke brauchen sowas nicht  ), bei manchen eine Madenschraube (das sicherungselement liegt den neuen Belägen immer bei) und was es noch so alles gibt.
> wo wir grad dabei sind
> 175,5/42/72



Ein mittels Sicherungsstift gesicherter Haltestift ist auch bei der XT dabei...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> relaativ



Des is zu korz   

Da soll dich mal de Betroffene aufklären


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die langhaarische wolle immer e extraworscht gebacke ham



Wieso? Beispiel(e)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2007)

Ich glaub ich weiß es  mich meint er nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2007)

immer zu spät


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2007)

Ich glaub diesmal meint er die Schuhe


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> immer zu spät



Lieber so, als umgekehrt!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> (Und ich werde dafür nicht annähernd so lange brauchen, wie ich gerne beim Sex mit Zeit nehme!)


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaub diesmal meint er die Schuhe



Wer?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer?



Wo?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso?



Du weist schon was ich meine, tue nicht so. Des is ja jetzt wohl ne ganz miese Schiene die Du da fährst. 

 ich sag gar nix


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du weist schon was ich meine, tue nicht so. Des is ja jetzt wohl ne ganz miese Schiene die Du da fährst.
> 
> ich sag gar nix



Komm Alder, klär mich e ma uff, ich steh jez werklich uffm Schlauch!


----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

hö????


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> hö????



genau!


----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

muss man das jetzt verstehen war leider die ganze zeit wech weil wegen scheißß internet


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich steh jez werklich uffm Schlauch!



Das kann ich mir gut vortstellen  







Du weist, curiosity killed the cat


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> muss man das jetzt verstehen war leider die ganze zeit wech weil wegen scheißß internet



wenn, dann könntest *Du *es *mir *erklären!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

wiso ich???


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wiso ich???


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wiso ich???



Du fragtest "muß man das verstehen" und ich sagte "wenn (Du das verstehst), dann könntest Du mir es erklären", da ich es nicht verstanden habe. Klaro?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Is Lachen eichendlich e Aldernadiefspottart?


----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

jojo dies paßt scho....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2007)

oder doch ich   
oder worum gehts?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> oder doch ich
> oder worum gehts?



Doch, doch, schon *Du * kommst morgen da mit!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Is Lachen eichendlich e Aldernadiefspottart?



Spott oder Sport?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> danke kannste mir nen shop sagen wo ich die bekome


Schuhe sind wie Helme: Niemals online kaufen, ohne Anprobieren geht da gar nix.


----------



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2007)

das problem is das mein händler nur bis größe 47 bekommen kann und ich kenne auch keinen n näherer umgebung der mir etwas i der größe zum anprobieren geben könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hoffte raus, rein, fertig... Jetzt muß ich lesen: raus, Deckel ab, Kolben auseinander drücken, rein, Abstandhalter dazwischen, Hebel betätigen, Deckel drauf. Brauche ich in jedem Fall den Entlüftungskit, bzw. Ersatzöl?


Entlüften muß man normalerweise nicht, es sei denn, es gibt ein Leck, was bei deinem gestrigen Symptom (rausgedruckter/verklemmter Kolben) durchaus sein kann. Es müssen auf jeden Fall beide Kolben zurück gedrückt werden! Sollte das nicht möglich sein, ab zum Christian damit am besten oder auf den Bremsworkshop warten und bis dahin keine Punkte machen!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Mal was anderes, Waltho schreibt es liegt Schnee ab Fuchstanz?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Spott oder Sport?



Wenichstens griehste noch de feine Humoor mid!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2007)

Gerd: wirklich lustig, echt wirklich lustig: dir ist bewusst das ich kein Schüler mehr bin? Dementsprechend siehst auch mit meiner Freizeit aus  Aber streu nur weiter Salz in die Wunde.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Entlüften muß man normalerweise nicht, es sei denn, es gibt ein Leck, was bei deinem gestrigen Symptom (rausgedruckter/verklemmter Kolben) durchaus sein kann. Es müssen auf jeden Fall beide Kolben zurück gedrückt werden! Sollte das nicht möglich sein, ab zum Christian damit am besten oder auf den Bremsworkshop warten und bis dahin keine Punkte machen!



Vielen Dank (trotzdem)!  Habe es gerade eben geschafft.  Mußte den rechten Kolben mit sanfter Gewalt bewegen. Ging dann ganz gut. Im Vorratsbehälter ist aber tatsächlich so gut wie kein Öl mehr. Es läßt sich zwar gut bremsen, der Hebel läßt sich nicht zu weit anziehen, ich werde mir aber trotzdem mal vorsichtshalber so einen Entlüftungskit (mit Ersatzöl) besorgen!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: wirklich lustig, echt wirklich lustig: dir ist bewusst das ich kein Schüler mehr bin? Dementsprechend siehst auch mit meiner Freizeit aus  Aber streu nur weiter Salz in die Wunde.



Du machst Spaß mit, da mußt Du ihn auch aushalten!


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank (trotzdem)!  Habe es gerade eben geschafft.  Mußte den rechten Kolben mit sanfter Gewalt bewegen. Ging dann ganz gut. Im Vorratsbehälter ist aber tatsächlich so gut wie kein Öl mehr. .........



Bis dahin war es ja eine geniale Vorlage. 

Ich muss Euch mal das Prädikat Leistungsplauscher verleihen. Ich sitze hier schon eine halbe Ewigkeit und lese. Zu verschiedenen Beiträgen wollte ich auch noch meinen  Senf dazugeben aber da weiß ja schon wieder keiner um was es da ging.  

@ Luca
Deine Deutschen Schweinehunde sehen echt zäh aus.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @ Luca
> Deine Deutschen Schweinehunde sehen echt zäh aus.



die sehen nicht nur so aus!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...Zu verschiedenen Beiträgen wollte ich auch noch meinen  Senf dazugeben aber da weiß ja schon wieder keiner um was es da ging.
> ...(



Glaubst Du etwa wir könnten uns nichts merken, Hältst Du uns etwa für dumm???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bis dahin war es ja eine geniale Vorlage. ...



 Was hast Du denn schon für Männer kennen gelernt???  (wie viele Kolben jeweils?)


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Glaubst Du etwa wir könnten uns nichts merken, Hältst Du uns etwa für dumm???


Nein nicht dumm............................. plauschig eben.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein nicht dumm............................. plauschig eben.



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.................rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr schnapp, beiß, zerr, kau, mampf, schleck,...


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn schon für Männer kennen gelernt???  (wie viele Kolben jeweils?)



Bis jez had jeder nur aaner gehabbt.  Da sinn so bremse schonn uffreschender. Isch dengk ema, dass mei Magura Ha es33 deren sechs had.


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Im Momend 6 Haddkorplauscher online unn kaan Posd.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bis jez had jeder nur aaner gehabbt.  Da sinn so bremse schonn uffreschender. Isch dengk ema, dass mei Magura Ha es33 deren sechs had.



die HS 33 fand ich an meinem HT auch ganz gut...freue mich aber nun über meine tolle SB...nur bei nässe machen die beläge etwas krach...gerd schon so oft die beläge getauscht? ups, wieviel km biste denn gefahren?

sollte ich vielleicht auch mal nach den belägen schauen...obwohl ich seh da bestimmt eh nix...vielleicht sollte ich den bremsenworkshop auch noch mitnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Im Momend 6 Haddkorplauscher online unn kaan Posd.



das liegt bestimmt an deinem grausamen hessisch


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.................rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr schnapp, beiß, zerr, kau, mampf, schleck,...



ab schnapp war mal wieder auf frau gemünzt...sowas...wenn wir im sommer beim fuchstanz halten, dann schau ich mal ob ich dir da mal eine orgen kann...und mir gleich eine mit *manhauichhieraufdieka**e*


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein nicht dumm............................. plauschig eben.



die wahrheit schmerzt manchmal....


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das liegt bestimmt an deinem grausamen hessisch



oder daran daß manche Plauscher ihre Punkte eintrache mussde.  ..........


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hältst Du uns etwa für dumm???



hast du nicht gelernt das man keine fragen stellen sollte, deren antwort man nicht hören will *lachweg*


man kann ich toll monologe mit mir führen


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die HS 33 fand ich an meinem HT auch ganz gut...freue mich aber nun über meine tolle SB...nur bei nässe machen die beläge etwas krach...gerd schon so oft die beläge getauscht? ups, wieviel km biste denn gefahren?
> 
> sollte ich vielleicht auch mal nach den belägen schauen...obwohl ich seh da bestimmt eh nix...vielleicht sollte ich den bremsenworkshop auch noch mitnehmen...



Beim rischitsche Wetter reicht manchmal eine Tour!





habkeinnick schrieb:


> das liegt bestimmt an deinem grausamen hessisch



ne da muß mer widderspreche, dadran  kann des net liege dun!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> oder daran daß manche Plauscher ihre Punkte eintrache mussde.  ..........



hey, das war mein posten hier...net reindrängeln...


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> oder daran daß manche Plauscher ihre Punkte eintrache mussde.  ..........



odder ewisch brauche um den ganze Plausch erst ma zu leese..


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die HS 33 fand ich an meinem HT auch ganz gut...freue mich aber nun über meine tolle SB...nur bei nässe machen die beläge etwas krach...gerd schon so oft die beläge getauscht? ups, wieviel km biste denn gefahren?
> 
> sollte ich vielleicht auch mal nach den belägen schauen...obwohl ich seh da bestimmt eh nix...vielleicht sollte ich den bremsenworkshop auch noch mitnehmen...



Ich fürchte, diser immense Bremsbelagverschleiß liegt auch am Modell (Shimano XT, Resin-Belag). Hoffe, dass die Swissstop-Beläge nun etwas länger halten! Meine Orginal-Beläge waren bei Nässe auch immer sehr laut. Wenn sie abgenutzt waren, konnte ich den/die Bremshebel bis zum Lenker ziehen und hatte schon, manchmal auch nur fast, den Metallhalter des Bremsbelages weggebremst...  

Soweit ich weiß ist der Workshop ausgebucht und nur noch eine Meldung per Warteliste möglich.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Beim rischitsche Wetter reicht manchmal eine Tour!



also fahre ich entweder keine "richtigen" touren oder ihr bremst zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> odder ewisch brauche um den ganze Plausch erst ma zu leese..



Frank hier sinn alle


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Beim rischitsche Wetter reicht manchmal eine Tour!
> 
> woher weisst de des denn du lischst doch nur uff em Sofa unn füddrsd den fette hund
> 
> ...


.............................


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, diser immense Bremsbelagverschleiß liegt auch am Modell (Shimano XT, Resin-Belag). Hoffe, dass die Swissstop-Beläge nun etwas länger halten! Meine Orginal-Beläge waren bei Nässe auch immer sehr laut. Wenn sie abgenutzt waren, konnte ich den/die Bremshebel bis zum Lenker ziehen und hatte schon, manchmal auch nur fast, den Metallhalter des Bremsbelages weggebremst...
> 
> Soweit ich weiß ist der Workshop ausgebucht und nur noch eine Meldung per Warteliste möglich.



nicht schlimm, ich kann bestimmt noch mal 1000 km mit den fahren und dann können die auch gerne raus


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also fahre ich entweder keine "richtigen" touren oder ihr bremst zuviel



dann muß es wohl des Bremsen sein...


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frank hier sinn alle



nee nur du


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also fahre ich entweder keine "richtigen" touren oder ihr bremst zuviel



ich will Dir ja nur nicht hinten drauf fahren!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann muß es wohl des Bremsen sein...




oder die Bremsen, was fährst de denn für welche?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nicht schlimm, ich kann bestimmt noch mal 1000 km mit den fahren und dann können die auch gerne raus



also so 5-15 Jahre noch!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann muß es wohl des Bremsen sein...



oder ihr fahrt alle zu kleine scheiben und die geringere standfestigkeit beeinflusst die lebenserwartung der beläge...ich brauche auf jedenfall beim nächsten LRS auch ne 200er scheibe hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich will Dir ja nur nicht hinten drauf fahren!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ab schnapp war mal wieder auf frau gemünzt...sowas...wenn wir im sommer beim fuchstanz halten, dann schau ich mal ob ich dir da mal eine orgen kann...und mir gleich eine mit *manhauichhieraufdieka**e*



  Abgemacht, im Sommer hauen wir da mal richtig auf die Pauke!!


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee nur du



Wer später bremst iss schneller dod oder wer garnet bremst lischt uffe sofa und gibts dem Hund ( des -Fudder)


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> also so 5-15 Jahre noch!



naja ganz so schlimm ist es ja auch nicht, denke das die 1000km so in 3,5 jahren  geschafft sein sollten


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hast du nicht gelernt das man keine fragen stellen sollte, deren antwort man nicht hören will *lachweg*
> man kann ich toll monologe mit mir führen


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich will Dir ja nur nicht hinten drauf fahren!



*lachweg* das geht ja garnicht, du bist ja immer meilenweit vor mir...also brauchst du schlechtere bremsen damit ich dann nicht rein rausche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja ganz so schlimm ist es ja auch nicht, denke das die 1000km so in 3,5 jahren  geschafft sein sollten



Whow! Deine guten Vorsätze fürs den Jahreswechsel?


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja ganz so schlimm ist es ja auch nicht, denke das die 1000km so in 3,5 jahren  geschafft sein sollten



Mit Shuttleservice bergauf???


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer später bremst iss schneller dod oder wer garnet bremst lischt uffe sofa und gibts dem Hund ( des -Fudder)



das ist gut möglich, was auch noch geht....wer später bremst ist länger schnell


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>



Sag, das Du über den Monologie-Monolog lachst!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja ganz so schlimm ist es ja auch nicht, denke das die 1000km so in 3,5 jahren  geschafft sein sollten



hab ich da richtig verstanden, Du willst die nächsten 1000 mit einem Satz Bremsbeläge und nicht auf der Rolle durchhalten?



 

 

 

 

 


und Du kennst den Gerd?


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow! Deine guten Vorsätze fürs den Jahreswechsel?



weißt doch das sowas meist nicht länger als mitte januar anhält


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow! Deine guten Vorsätze fürs den Jahreswechsel?



Der smilie lacht herzlich wenn er könnde!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mit Shuttleservice bergauf???



`ne, shuttle bergab. Bergauf bremsen die Beine genug!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mit Shuttleservice bergauf???



*gg* na mit dir würde mir bergauf nicht so viel spaß machen...bist mir zu schnell den berg oben


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> weißt doch das sowas meist nicht länger als mitte januar anhält



Mitte Januar?! Da war doch noch was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das ist gut möglich, was auch noch geht....wer später bremst ist länger schnell



der Bart ist so lang wie das Haupthaar vom Spiderman


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> der Bart ist so lang wie das Haupthaar vom Spiderman



oder wie du


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sag, das Du über den Monologie-Monolog lachst!!!



Nein.


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *gg* na mit dir würde mir bergauf nicht so viel spaß machen...bist mir zu schnell den berg oben



Naja den Langgewachsenen lass ich mal den Vortritt bis zum ersten werklichen Wettkampf, grins.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

alle sin se am anwodde! Wann soll ich en haam???


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja,bin zu langsam.



Abbä ned uffm Rad!!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mitte Januar?! Da war doch noch was...



am end schlechtes wetter...ich bin auch nix gewohnt. da fahr ich 3 tage hintereinander fahrrad und schon hab ich das gefühl das meine oberschenkel ne hulk-metamorphose durchmachen  ich weichei ich


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Naja den Langgewachsenen lass ich mal den Vortritt bis zum ersten werklichen Wettkampf, grins.



Machsde bei de Taunustrails mid??


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> alle sin se am anwodde! Wann soll ich en haam???



Bleib wo de bist krischst de Awweiderpunkde en masse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Naja den Langgewachsenen lass ich mal den Vortritt bis zum ersten werklichen Wettkampf, grins.



nee so langsam kannste garnicht...


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> am end schlechtes wetter...ich bin auch nix gewohnt. da fahr ich 3 tage hintereinander fahrrad und schon hab ich das gefühl das meine oberschenkel ne hulk-metamorphose durchmachen  ich weichei ich



 Boah, soooo kräftig??!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was fer Erfahrunge hastn da gesammeld???
> 
> Bestimmd ned...


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Abbä ned uffm Rad!!



Habb gepennt. Maan doch was annersder.  Bin dann mal weg.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bleib wo de bist krischst de Awweiderpunkde en masse



Nee, werd schon seit drei Stunne nemmer bezahld...


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Machsde bei de Taunustrails mid??



wer fährt denn da? wenn es nur bergab geht würd ich ja auch vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Machsde bei de Taunustrails mid??



Ma sehen sacht de beckenkauer


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *gg* na mit dir würde mir bergauf nicht so viel spaß machen...bist mir zu schnell den berg oben




Irgendwie hängts bei mir  

Fassen wir mal zusammen:
-Du fährst manchmal bei den Plauschern mit
-auch Bergauf
-die würden Dich auch wiedermitnehmen
-du fährst ca. 300 km im Jahr, das ist weniger wie einer am Tag
-deine gebrauchten Bremsbeläge reichen noch 3,5 Jahre
-du gehst zum DIMB treffen
-un schreibst Nachts Programme

Ist des alles rischtisch?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee so langsam kannste garnicht...



Downhill?!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Boah, soooo kräftig??!!



vom gefühl her schon...nur weiß ich nicht genau von was...fahren war ja nicht wirklich viel...


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mitte Januar?! Da war doch noch was...



Was maansd Du dann?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habb gepennt. Maan doch was annersder.  Bin dann mal weg.



Grrrr, Feichling!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ma sehen sacht de beckenkauer



Hmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Irgendwie hängts bei mir
> 
> Fassen wir mal zusammen:
> -Du fährst manchmal bei den Plauschern mit
> ...



fast bei der fahrleistung fehlt ne 0, schreibe keine programme sondern webseiten und mitnehmen tun die mich wieder weil ich so ein lustiges kerlchen bin, der gerne auch mal stehen bleibt


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was maansd Du dann?



Isch waas nemmer...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> vom gefühl her schon...nur weiß ich nicht genau von was...fahren war ja nicht wirklich viel...



vielleicht deshalb!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Irgendwie hängts bei mir
> 
> Fassen wir mal zusammen:
> -Du fährst manchmal bei den Plauschern mit
> ...



Derfs Du üwwerhaubt mitrede nur weil de heut emal e paar pünkdcher gemacht hast


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Irgendwie hängts bei mir
> 
> Fassen wir mal zusammen:
> -Du fährst manchmal bei den Plauschern mit
> ...



Ja!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Grrrr, Feichling!



falsch -> feilchline


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Derfs Du üwwerhaubt mitrede nur weil de heut emal e paar pünkdcher gemacht hast



böses Lästerm...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fast bei der fahrleistung fehlt ne 0, schreibe keine programme sondern webseiten und mitnehmen tun die mich wieder weil ich so ein lustiges kerlchen bin, der gerne auch mal stehen bleibt



Das bringt natürlich Licht in die Sache.


Bleiben noch die Bremsbeläge?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> falsch -> feilchline



ok!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> vielleicht deshalb!?



da kann was wahres dran sein...ob ich auch nen ergometer brauche...finde das aber extrem langweilig...oder ich kaufe ne gute regenjacke...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Derfs Du üwwerhaubt mitrede nur weil de heut emal e paar pünkdcher gemacht hast





......


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bleiben noch die Bremsbeläge?



na mit 2 linken händen und keiner ahnung halten die beläge würd ich sagen bis sie fertig sind und ich es an der bremswirkung merke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da kann was wahres dran sein...ob ich auch nen ergometer brauche...finde das aber extrem langweilig...oder ich kaufe ne gute regenjacke...



Letzteres!


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> böses Lästerm...



ich geh ins bett ........

Arkonis nach meinen Berechnungen bei 10 % iger Leistungseinbusse der Posts im Laufe der Ermüdung und mein Ausscheiden müsstest Du den Wecker für 4uhr 33 stellen, den rechnerisch ist bei dem Postaufkommen um 4uhr 39 Post 10000. - von Dir


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da kann was wahres dran sein...ob ich auch nen ergometer brauche...finde das aber extrem langweilig...oder ich kaufe ne gute regenjacke...



ergometer geht nur mit Unterhaltung!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na mit 2 linken händen und keiner ahnung halten die beläge würd ich sagen bis sie fertig sind und ich es an der bremswirkung merke



"welche" hatte er gefragt gehabt.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ich geh ins bett ........
> 
> Arkonis nach meinen Berechnungen bei 10 % iger Leistungseinbusse der Posts im Laufe der Ermüdung und mein Ausscheiden müsstest Du den Wecker für 4uhr 33 stellen, den rechnerisch ist bei dem Postaufkommen um 4uhr 39 Post 10000. - von Dir



gutes nächtle


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na mit 2 linken händen und keiner ahnung halten die beläge würd ich sagen bis sie fertig sind und ich es an der bremswirkung merke



Gebs zu Du hast ne Rücktrittbremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ich geh ins bett ........
> 
> Arkonis nach meinen Berechnungen bei 10 % iger Leistungseinbusse der Posts im Laufe der Ermüdung und mein Ausscheiden müsstest Du den Wecker für 4uhr 33 stellen, den rechnerisch ist bei dem Postaufkommen um 4uhr 39 Post 10000. - von Dir



och nööööö, bleib hier!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Letzteres!



was ist denn gut und lässt sich auch mit rucksack fahren. hatte ne jeantex da die war ok, aber nix für rucksack. wollte auch keine 200+ ocken für so nen teil ausgeben. 150-160 EUR max


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gebs zu Du hast ne Rücktrittbremse



bestimmt ned, der hadde Büchelbrett!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ich geh ins bett ........
> 
> Arkonis nach meinen Berechnungen bei 10 % iger Leistungseinbusse der Posts im Laufe der Ermüdung und mein Ausscheiden müsstest Du den Wecker für 4uhr 33 stellen, den rechnerisch ist bei dem Postaufkommen um 4uhr 39 Post 10000. - von Dir



Bleib doch noch


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gebs zu Du hast ne Rücktrittbremse



nö aber im notfall ne bremse hinten die ich nicht so oft belaste...ich verlass mich einfach darauf das ich glück im unglück habe und die noch total gut in schuss ist...immer positiv sehen


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> och nööööö, bleib hier!!!


Sorry awwer mei Weib ruft und was ist süsser als die Arme der Geliebten...................................................................................................................... naja sorry, verschwitzte Finger jedenfalls nicht.-- bei denen heissen Themen


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bestimmt ned, der hadde Büchelbrett!



stimmt das hab ich auch, lässt sich aber beschissen drauf fahren


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was ist denn gut und lässt sich auch mit rucksack fahren. hatte ne jeantex da die war ok, aber nix für rucksack. wollte auch keine 200+ ocken für so nen teil ausgeben. 150-160 EUR max



Ich habe mir die Alp-X aufs Soll geladen... Noch nicht lang genug, als dass ich etwas über die Haltbarkeit sagen könnte. Macht aber einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was ist denn gut und lässt sich auch mit rucksack fahren. hatte ne jeantex da die war ok, aber nix für rucksack. wollte auch keine 200+ ocken für so nen teil ausgeben. 150-160 EUR max



Da krischst de a schee t- shörtd


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bestimmt ned, der hadde Büchelbrett!



Erklär mir doch mal einer wie man ohne die Bremskolben zu verkürzen die Fahrleistung bei Bremsbeläge hinkriegen kann? Der Gedanke macht mich ganz verrückt. Wenn meine 500km halte wars schon lang


HKN quitschen Deine Bremsen oder ham se in der Vergangenheit vielleicht schon mal gequietscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sorry awwer mei Weib ruft und was ist süsser als die Arme der Geliebten...................................................................................................................... naja sorry, verschwitzte Finger jedenfalls nicht.-- bei denen heissen Themen



da mussisch wohl die Sechel schdreiche...


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Alp-X aufs Soll geladen... Noch nicht lang genug, als dass ich etwas über die Haltbarkeit sagen könnte. Macht aber einen guten Eindruck.



die hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, gabs bei hibike mal ne woche für 185...bis ich schlüssig war, war das angebot auch schon wieder vorbei


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Erklär mir doch mal einer wie man ohne die Bremskolben zu verkürzen die Fahrleistung bei Bremsbeläge hinkriegen kann? Der Gedanke macht mich ganz verrückt. Wenn meine 500km halte wars schon lang
> 
> 
> HKN quitschen Deine Bremsen oder ham se in der Vergangenheit vielleicht schon mal gequietscht?



Die müsse ja aach des Sofa un den fetttten Hund mitbremse.....hihih


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Da krischst de a schee t- shörtd



bei dir im laden?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt das hab ich auch, lässt sich aber beschissen drauf fahren



abber nur hoch beschissen, oder? (runter wenigstens auf Schnee gut...)  

Kannst Du bügeln? Einige der Plauscherinnen stehen da total drauf!!!


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, gabs bei hibike mal ne woche für 185...bis ich schlüssig war, war das angebot auch schon wieder vorbei



von ocken auf punkde geht auch schnell. Was sinn ocken.........???


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Erklär mir doch mal einer wie man ohne die Bremskolben zu verkürzen die Fahrleistung bei Bremsbeläge hinkriegen kann? Der Gedanke macht mich ganz verrückt. Wenn meine 500km halte wars schon lang
> 
> 
> HKN quitschen Deine Bremsen oder ham se in der Vergangenheit vielleicht schon mal gequietscht?



ich hab ne juicy 7 203er vorne 180er hinten...die quitscht bei nässe eigentlich immer, aber bremsen tut die nach +1000 km immer noch prima. die anderen 2k km habe ich noch mit meinem HT und den HS33 abgespult...kann also noch nicht sagen wieviel die beläge wirklich halten


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bei dir im laden?



Abber nur wenn de Bescheiden bist................ ( glaub ned alles was da steht)


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nö aber im notfall ne bremse hinten die ich nicht so oft belaste...ich verlass mich einfach darauf das ich glück im unglück habe und die noch total gut in schuss ist...immer positiv sehen



das spricht für Dich, wundert mich aber umso mehr




habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt das hab ich auch, lässt sich aber beschissen drauf fahren



Bei genügend Schnee gehts eigentlich ganz gut 




habkeinnick schrieb:


> bei dir im laden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, gabs bei hibike mal ne woche für 185...bis ich schlüssig war, war das angebot auch schon wieder vorbei



Hey, da hab ich sie, allerdings für deutlich mehr (!) geholt!!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die müsse ja aach des Sofa un den fetttten Hund mitbremse.....hihih



*rofl*


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> von ocken auf punkde geht auch schnell. Was sinn ocken.........???



ocken ~ EUR *lachweg*


----------



## arkonis (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ich geh ins bett ........
> 
> Arkonis nach meinen Berechnungen bei 10 % iger Leistungseinbusse der Posts im Laufe der Ermüdung und mein Ausscheiden müsstest Du den Wecker für 4uhr 33 stellen, den rechnerisch ist bei dem Postaufkommen um 4uhr 39 Post 10000. - von Dir



der nicht monton steigenden Leistungskurve nach, bedingt durch das statistisch fixierbare ausscheiden einiger gegenläufiger Poster ist der finale 10000 in 75h,22min und 43 sek zu erwarten, das auftauchen subversiver Poster (Bergziegenhasen) beeinflusst allerdings die Berechnung was eine ständige korrektur der Berechnung benötigt.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Abber nur wenn de Bescheiden bist................ ( glaub ned alles was da steht)



naja, für klamotten kann man ja auch alles geld der welt ausgeben...und wer schöne/hochwertige sachen verkauft muss auch entsprechend geld dafür nehmen


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das spricht für Dich, wundert mich aber umso mehr



mal schauen bis ich mich wunder und mal ne ausfahrt nicht mehr schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hey, da hab ich sie, allerdings für deutlich mehr (!) geholt!!



und ich war mal wieder zu langsam...


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja, für klamotten kann man ja auch alles geld der welt ausgeben...und wer schöne/hochwertige sachen verkauft muss auch entsprechend geld dafür nehmen



Iiiieeeeh, aus meim Bildschirm tropfts............


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und ich war mal wieder zu langsam...



obwohl sie tief- und nicht hochpreisig war!!


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> der nicht monton steigenden Leistungskurve nach, bedingt durch das statistisch fixierbare ausscheiden einiger gegenläufiger Poster ist der finale 10000 in 75h,22min und 43 sek zu erwarten, das auftauchen subversiver Poster (Bergziegenhasen) beeinflusst allerdings die Berechnung was eine ständige korrektur der Berechnung benötigt.



Hatte vergessen zu sagen ,dass Freitach der Tach der Tache iss.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hatte vergessen zu sagen ,dass Freitach der Tach der Tache iss.



des haast? Plauscherfest in Deiner Gaddehütt?!


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> obwohl sie tief- und nicht hochpreisig war!!



Hochprozentisch heisst de Zauberworttt......


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Iiiieeeeh, aus meim Bildschirm tropfts............



naja, ist aber wahr. ich spare zwar auch gerne geld, aber leider ist meistens das gute halt auch das teure


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und ich war mal wieder zu langsam...



Warum hast Du mir denn nicht gesagt??


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Iiiieeeeh, aus meim Bildschirm tropfts............









Sacht mal der Carsten will doch nicht wirklich nachlesen was heut geschrieben wurde. Da kommt er doch gar nicht hinnerher. Am ende will er noch überall seinen Senf dazugeben  Das artet in Arbeit aus

Nix wie weg..............ich mach mich ins Bett


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> obwohl sie tief- und nicht hochpreisig war!!



ja war am überlegen ob es die alp-x oder ne jeantex grandville oder oder oder wird...tja und wie man sieht konnte ich mich dann nicht entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hochprozentisch heisst de Zauberworttt......



??? griehste öschend aan subber alde Whisky geliefert?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sacht mal der Carsten will doch nicht wirklich nachlesen was heut geschrieben wurde. Da kommt er doch gar nicht hinnerher. Am ende will er noch überall seinen Senf dazugeben  Das artet in Arbeit aus
> 
> Nix wie weg..............ich mach mich ins Bett



iiieeeh, er macht ins Bett un denn aach noch sich!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Warum hast Du mir denn nicht gesagt??



da kannte ich hier noch keinen...muss aber sagen das es die 2006er version war und es die 2007er schon gab


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> des haast? Plauscherfest in Deiner Gaddehütt?!



Damüsse erst mal punkde komme von de Verweigerer . Nach em Frost iss de Winnerpokal rum unn dan gibt es Partyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja, ist aber wahr. ich spare zwar auch gerne geld, aber leider ist meistens das gute halt auch das teure



Tja, mit dem Problem stehst Du nicht alleine da...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ??? griehste öschend aan subber alde Whisky geliefert?




*Wo gibts hier alten Single Malt?*


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sacht mal der Carsten will doch nicht wirklich nachlesen was heut geschrieben wurde. Da kommt er doch gar nicht hinnerher. Am ende will er noch überall seinen Senf dazugeben  Das artet in Arbeit aus
> 
> Nix wie weg..............ich mach mich ins Bett



schon? na ich muss eigentlich auch noch was schaffen...die alte seite muss ja nun wirklich fertig werden und der urlaub ist rum


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

komm noch 15 die schaffen wir


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Damüsse erst mal punkde komme von de Verweigerer . Nach em Frost iss de Winnerpokal rum unn dan gibt es Partyyyyyyyyy.



ma gugge, ob mer übberhaupt nochema Frost kriee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Wo gibts hier alten Single Malt?*



schwupp, da isser widder wach!


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ma gugge, ob mer übberhaupt nochema Frost kriee...



Gugg e ma ob de Arkonis ingelocht iss und werf den eraus


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> komm noch 15 die schaffen wir



stand da eben nicht 16?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Ba gut noch 13, aber schnell!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gugg e ma ob de Arkonis ingelocht iss und werf den eraus


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

un is er da de Arkonis


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> schwupp, da isser widder wach!



des Sofa is ja nur Halbschlaf.......


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> stand da eben nicht 16?



du fuchs


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

nir wennmer schnell genuch hinnereinander poste kriescht ern net!


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Will sehen 9000


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

:d


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

2


----------



## arkonis (2. Januar 2007)

ok


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nir wennmer schnell genuch hinnereinander poste kriescht ern net!



ok, uff die Plätz feddich los...


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

menno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (2. Januar 2007)

ich habe extra gewartet, da sind bestimmt 10 Sekunden Zeitfenster geblieben, das üben wir aber noch


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

ok geschafft, dann bin ich auch mal weg. gute nacht und bis morgen


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)




----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ok



Taunusplauscher 2 das Premiumteam!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok geschafft, dann bin ich auch mal weg. gute nacht und bis morgen



und ich fahr Heim.

Bis morgen!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

gude nacht!


----------



## fUEL (2. Januar 2007)

Nachttttttt


----------



## arkonis (2. Januar 2007)

ich war sogar voll abgelenkt, habe gerade zu dem Thema GPS-Geräten ein paar Erfahrungen angelesen...und mich über LG_Biker amüsiert..


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

hilfe.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

ich war doch nur für ein paar gläser wech....


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

gut nacht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Januar 2007)

HAAAAAAALLT alle zusamme, isch bin grad ferdisch g'worn mid lese, jez könnd der doch ned so eifach abhaue due...

...hab sogar die Dour für Morsche geännerd ! ....

.... buuhuuu...


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sacht mal der Carsten will doch nicht wirklich nachlesen was heut geschrieben wurde. Da kommt er doch gar nicht hinnerher. Am ende will er noch überall seinen Senf dazugeben  Das artet in Arbeit aus
> 
> Nix wie weg..............ich mach mich ins Bett


Doch had er... (nur meinen Senf geb ich ned übberall ab, obwohl ich's manchmal gern wörd)


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> bin am überlegen diesen oder einen Garmin Edge.
> Entscheidend ist die stabilität


Naja, das meiste ist schon gesagt; und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit; im Tech-Forum; Unterabteilung GPS-Forum gibt es einen Fred über den Edge 305, das passt soweit alles was da gesagt wird.

Auch @Roter Hirsch: Hier die Seite ist auch interssant; ganz unten sind mehrere Display-Darstellungen (im Gerät auf Deutsch): http://www.tramsoft.ch/gps/garmin_edge305.html

Desweiteren gibt es Freeware zur Umwandlung von gpx-Dateien in crs-Dateien (=Edge-Format) und man kann diese in den Edge laden und nachfahren (nicht als Route, sondern als Trainingkurs; schon probiert in den Chiemgauer Bergen, war o.k.)


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> HAAAAAAALLT alle zusamme, isch bin grad ferdisch g'worn mid lese, jez könnd der doch ned so eifach abhaue due...
> 
> ...sich hab sogar die Dour für Morsche geännerd ....
> 
> .... buuhuuu...



Hoffendlich grieh isch moje Nachmiddach frei.

Abbä jez fahr isch Haam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

so grad noch nen prima schnäppchen gemacht. hibike hat gerade nette preise für gore klamotten.

habe mir eben eine alp-x für den schäppchepreis von 120 euro bestellt. also wer noch was braucht sollte da mal rein schauen


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so grad noch nen prima schnäppchen gemacht. hibike hat gerade nette preise für gore klamotten.
> 
> habe mir eben eine alp-x für den schäppchepreis von 120 euro bestellt. also wer noch was braucht sollte da mal rein schauen



AU!


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

ja sorry gerd  konnte ja keiner ahnen...soll sogar das 2007er modell sein, komischerweise aber jetzt schon als auslaufmodell


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> AU!


d.h. Du hast ein wenig mehr bezahlt ?


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja sorry gerd  konnte ja keiner ahnen...soll sogar das 2007er modell sein, komischerweise aber jetzt schon als auslaufmodell





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> d.h. Du hast ein wenig mehr bezahlt ?



Puuuuh, nur noch in S und XXL!!


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

dafür gibts die path in M und XL noch...die soll ja angeblich noch besser sein als die alp-x


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

überlege mir gerade ob ich noch die Gore Windstopper Proteam Action2 Bib einpacken soll


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Januar 2007)

Morsche Uwe,
les nochmal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3891 und 

 mehr.

ansonsten  



(wäre Höchststrafe; is schon klar )


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> überlege mir gerade ob ich noch die Gore Windstopper Proteam Action2 Bib einpacken soll



Die könnt auch was für mich sein!


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Januar 2007)

Gude N8 @all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gude N8 @all



Guude Nachd!


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die könnt auch was für mich sein!



ich finde es immer wieder toll wie einfach man seine paar kröten ausgeben kann *lach*


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gude N8 @all




GN8


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

So nun auch ich  

GN8


----------



## fUEL (3. Januar 2007)

Moin ihr Schnarchsägg, uffsthen


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

ich bin schon wach.


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Moin moin,

ihr Verrückten. Unn de Arkonis hats ma widder gepackt. 

Edit: Bin aach schonn wach.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Januar 2007)

Moin, bin auch schon wach


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Januar 2007)

Übrigens, kennt ihr den, der KEIN BIKE hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Übrigens, kennt ihr den, der KEIN BIKE hat



ich kenn einige leute ohne.


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2007)

mir kenne nur den, den keiner kennt; den, der nix sagt; und den, der selten rad fährt ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kenn einige leute ohne.



Die kenn ich auch , die mein ich nicht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mir kenne nur den, den keiner kennt; den, der nix sagt; und den, der selten rad fährt ...



Genau   Und nun der, der kein Bike hat. Lebt in der VORHÖLLE


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

ich glaub du interpretierst da was falsch. das fragezeichen deutet doch lediglich darauf hin, dass es soooo viele sind, dass der gute den überblick verloren hat.


----------



## fUEL (3. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Genau   Und nun der, der kein Bike hat. Lebt in der VORHÖLLE



kaum hat des neue jahr angefange wirst du schon widder frech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2007)

ich glaub, ich kenn den der keine bike hat doch


----------



## fUEL (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub du interpretierst da was falsch. das fragezeichen deutet doch lediglich darauf hin, dass es soooo viele sind, dass der gute den überblick verloren hat.



Des is nur e freundlich geste für den arachne, der seelische zerwürfnisse immer so schlecht verarbeitet had, wen er die beiglistd gelese hatte.
Desdewesche und aus Rücksicht uff alle Müdder, die sonst qängelnde kinner habbe dun.
Selber erst ma schaffe liebe kinner....kimmt ned so gut an bei dene Göre


----------



## fUEL (3. Januar 2007)

Macht hald Vorchläsch wie ers den gerne hädded.
Kann doch ned jede 2 Tag des Profil ännern, warte bis nach 48 stunne aach de Professor ma higeguggt hat und dann widder ännern.

Bei 12 Laufräder schreit einer 12 Bikes, Bei Fragezeichen wird unnerstellt ma hät keins 

Vielleicht : Haben oder Soll, das ist hier die Frage


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Macht hald Vorchläsch wie ers den gerne hädded.
> Kann doch ned jede 2 Tag des Profil ännern, warte bis nach 48 stunne aach de Professor ma higeguggt hat und dann widder ännern.
> 
> Bei 12 Laufräder schreit einer 12 Bikes, Bei Fragezeichen wird unnerstellt ma hät keins
> ...



en ganze Schwung
genuch
ausreichend
ich kann se nemmer zähle
a paar aus Plastik und a paar aus Metall
geht mer net uuf de Keks
mehr wie eins
eins für jede Gelegenheit (sowas ähnliches hats de schonmal)
weniger wie 10
bald sinds 10
ganz viele und doch kei Vernüftisches
rutscht mer doch de Buckel nunner
a Einrad fehlt noch
...

merh is mehr uuf die schnelle net eingefalle


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Ach so, einen guten morgen wünsch ich allen plauschern die schon wach sin!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> en ganze Schwung
> genuch
> ausreichend
> ich kann se nemmer zähle
> ...



Ich sach nix mer


----------



## fUEL (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> en ganze Schwung
> genuch
> ausreichend
> ich kann se nemmer zähle
> ...



immmer , wirklich immer eins was fährt?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ach so, einen guten morgen wünsch ich allen plauschern die schon wach sin!



Ich geh wieder schlafen


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich sach nix mer



des iss aber mein part.


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2007)

jetzt sinns scho zwaa, die nix mehr saaache tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Des is nur e freundlich geste für den arachne, der seelische zerwürfnisse immer so schlecht verarbeitet had, wen er die beiglistd gelese hatte.
> Desdewesche und aus Rücksicht uff alle Müdder, die sonst qängelnde kinner habbe dun.
> Selber erst ma schaffe liebe kinner....kimmt ned so gut an bei dene Göre


Der]Arachne will auch noch eins


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich geh wieder schlafen



GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> immmer , wirklich immer eins was fährt?



Des is gut, aber auch e bissche gemein!


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

packt eure sachen, wir fahren in den spessart:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3314878&postcount=27

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3314878&postcount=29

wo ist das eigentlich??


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> packt eure sachen, wir fahren in den spessart:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3314878&postcount=27
> 
> ...




Lass Dich überraschen, man muß allerdings sagen das die von der DIMB angebotene Tour im Spessart, letztes Jahr, nicht so ganz mein Ding war. Es war zwar ne schöne Tour aber nicht Traillig genug.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo heut mittach werd gebiked und ich bin debei

Wenn ich heut widder Punkte tue kann de Frank heut abend widder meckern.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

egal, ich will trotzdem hin.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> egal, ich will trotzdem hin.



Ich auch, es gibt da so zwei drei Stellen da will ich unbedingt hin. 
Irgendwo gibts da ne Schlucht, wenn ich widder daheim bin gug ich ma...


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

> Maggo heut mittach werd gebiked und ich bin debei



also holen wir dich ab? oder kommst dud irekt nach kriftel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

@carsten/lugga:

hat einer von euch ne schaltzugendkappe rumfliegen? meine sind all und der händler macht erst um 1430 auf.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten/lugga:
> 
> hat einer von euch ne schaltzugendkappe rumfliegen? meine sind all und der händler macht erst um 1430 auf.



Weichei, nehm ne Aderendhülse


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

hab ich auch nicht da.


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lass Dich überraschen, man muß allerdings sagen das die von der DIMB angebotene Tour im Spessart, letztes Jahr, nicht so ganz mein Ding war. Es war zwar ne schöne Tour aber nicht Traillig genug.



Ich habe von Locals gehört, dass es da auch trailige Strecken gibt!

Äh, moje!


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten/lugga:
> 
> hat einer von euch ne schaltzugendkappe rumfliegen? meine sind all und der händler macht erst um 1430 auf.



Des iss doch zimmlisch unwischdisch, zum Beige hasde Dein Bogg, ned zum Todflesche.


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten/lugga:
> 
> hat einer von euch ne schaltzugendkappe rumfliegen? meine sind all und der händler macht erst um 1430 auf.



Soll ich ei beim Bikehändler ums Eck besorsche (wenner uff hat)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Des iss doch zimmlisch unwischdisch, zum bike hasde Dein Bogg, ned zum Todflesche.



pflege zahlt sich aus, vorallem wenns sonst zu lasten der funktion geht. gut, ich geb ja zu, dass die politur eben relativ überflüssig war, aber ich habbn halt schon gern.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

> Soll ich ei beim Bikehändler ums Eck besorsche (wenner uff hat)?



kimmste nachher mid??


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> pflege zahlt sich aus, vorallem wenns sonst zu lasten der funktion geht. gut, ich geb ja zu, dass die politur eben relativ überflüssig war, aber ich habbn halt schon gern.



Isch du Disch ja verstehn.... Mein Bogg du isch aach mer flesche als mei Audo.


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kimmste nachher mid??



isch hoff isch schaffs... (bin isch müüüüüd!!)

Un?


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Der]Arachne will auch noch eins



Wieso nur noch eins???  Oder wars eine?!


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch du Disch ja verstehn.... Mein Bogg du isch aach mer flesche als mei Audo.



D ie Vorlache werd ich malnet nutze


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

weshalb zweifelst de dran dastes schaffst? weschem müdsein, da hilft frische luft. also falls des schaffst unn des fer dich kaan umwesch iss wärs toll. ansonste mach ich mich e halb stund früher los unn fahr noch wo vorbei. hab halt kaan bogg, dass sich des uffdröselt, die sin grad erst neu gemacht.


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mir kenne nur den, den keiner kennt; den, der nix sagt; und den, der selten rad fährt ...





wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich kenn den der keine bike hat doch



ich kenn aach noch den, der immer falschrum fährt!


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich kenn aach noch den, der immer falschrum fährt!



  ....


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

hab heut mittag Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> D ie Vorlache werd ich malnet nutze


isch abbä!


caroka schrieb:


> Isch du Disch ja verstehn.... Mein Bogg du isch aach mer flesche als mei Audo.


Wenn den oft benutze dust, mußde des aach! Des arm Kerlche werd sonst zum Verbrauchsmaterial... Wie haasden de Glückliche?


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab heut mittag Urlaub



Des haast, de kimmst ab wo mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Dir sag ich gar nix!


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ....



Du, wissefux, Dei Urherberrecht is abgelaafe! Ned, des de nemmer waast, wie de dei Bau bezahle sollst...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Na gut dann werd ich halt mal mitkomme tun


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dir sag ich gar nix!


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ....
> Wenn den oft benutze dust, mußde des aach! Des arm Kerlche werd sonst zum Verbrauchsmaterial... Wie haasden de Glückliche?



Mein Schef......... der dud grad komme muss jez schaffe.


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des is gut, aber auch e bissche gemein!



un unrealisdisch!


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du, wissefux, Dei Urherberrecht is abgelaafe! Ned, des de nemmer waast, wie de dei Bau bezahle sollst...



mist, hab ichs doch verpennt es zu erneuern. muß ich gleich mal nachhole  

wie isch den bau bezahle soll, weiß isch schon lang net mehr 

edit : hab das recht nochmal verlängert bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mein Schef......... der dud grad komme muss jez schaffe.



Whow, se nennt ihrn Bogg sogar Schef un der kimmt grad!!!   Was schaffsten während er kimmt? Abbä des de debei aach noch poste dust... Is villaacht doch ned de rischdische.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



 evtl. ab Kriftel


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Übriggens war der Hasenziegenberg heut schon mal online und hats nicht für nötig befunden Stellung zu nehmen...was is das für ne Einstellung?


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> weshalb zweifelst de dran dastes schaffst? weschem müdsein, da hilft frische luft. also falls des schaffst unn des fer dich kaan umwesch iss wärs toll. ansonste mach ich mich e halb stund früher los unn fahr noch wo vorbei. hab halt kaan bogg, dass sich des uffdröselt, die sin grad erst neu gemacht.



Wenn de e bissi frieher loskannst, könnsdse ja schon eibaue. Un isch müßt nemmer in die Sittie. Schaffsde des?

Mit ob ischs schaff maant isch noch gar ned mei körberlische Verfassung. bei de weh: wie hefdisch wolldern fahn??   isch maante erstema organisadorisch hier uff de A......


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Übriggens war der Hasenziegenberg heut schon mal online und hats nicht für nötig befunden Stellung zu nehmen...was is das für ne Einstellung?



ich sach niggs.


übrigens wärs ganz dufte, dich ab kriftel schon zu sehen, auch wenn du dann mehr punkte als geplant einfährst. die woch iss ja noch lang.


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Übriggens war der Hasenziegenberg heut schon mal online und hats nicht für nötig befunden Stellung zu nehmen...was is das für ne Einstellung?



Ei genau die, die er gaaaanz am Anfang kundgetan hat. Mittlerweile hammer ja aus seim Stotter- en Plauschfred gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

> Wenn de e bissi frieher loskannst, könnsdse ja schon eibaue. Un isch müßt nemmer in die Sittie. Schaffsde des?
> 
> Mit ob ischs schaff maant isch noch gar ned mei körberlische Verfassung. bei de weh: wie hefdisch wolldern fahn?? isch maante erstema organisadorisch hier uff de A......




mach ich, wobei der "einbau" hoffentlich zu keinen problemen führt. unn heftisch gefaahn werd garned, flach un lang(sam).


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> evtl. ab Kriftel



 schee!


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei genau die, die er gaaaanz am Anfang kundgetan hat. Mittlerweile hammer ja aus seim Stotter- en Plauschfred gemacht!




jeahhhh, plauschfred reloaded. vielleicht sollten wir das ganze board kontaminieren.


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach ich, wobei der "einbau" hoffentlich zu keinen problemen führt. unn heftisch gefaahn werd garned, flach un lang(sam).



gud, denn kimm isch villaacht werglich mid!  muß denn jez abbä ma en bissi schaffe/organisiern.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei genau die, die er gaaaanz am Anfang kundgetan hat. Mittlerweile hammer ja aus seim Stotter- en Plauschfred gemacht!





Maggo schrieb:


> jeahhhh, plauschfred reloaded. vielleicht sollten wir das ganze board kontaminieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

falls er sich doch noch melde tut (hasebergziege), sollt mer dann Geld verlange fürs mitfahren?


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jeahhhh, plauschfred reloaded. vielleicht sollten wir das ganze board kontaminieren.



mer habbe ja anstand: mer besuche die leit ma, finne abbä immer widder nach dehaam. da isses nämisch eh am schönsde!


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

genau leute:


vergesst nie , daheim ist wo deine wiege steht oder so.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

warum ziehn jetzt eischentlich wolge uff?


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

hat wer ne ahnung ob mal beim hi-bike umtauschewn lassen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

was willstn umtauschen lassen?? die hibike leute sind recht cool und ausserdem gibts ja noch das fernabgabegesetz.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

achso: morsche marsmann und falls wirs noch nicht hatten, prost neujahr.


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> hat wer ne ahnung ob mal beim hi-bike umtauschewn lassen kann



ungebrauchste Sachen kannst Du üblicherweise umtauschen. Vielleicht keine Videos...


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum ziehn jetzt eischentlich wolge uff?



warst schlau un hast kein weddäbericht ghört...


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=27459

die schwine haben was dran gedreht, heut moin war von niederschlag keine rede.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...5001&GTID=f68d29f45602101d6ec4bcf1df6b9887a31

falls aaner sowas gern mal zu sich nimmt, in de DM drogerie kosten die dinger grad mal 0,95 doppelmark. immerhin die hälfte als wie bei de annern. die habbe leider nur vanille un cookies&cream.


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

ich will evt. schuhe umtauschen dann betelle ich die mal wenn ihr sagt das man die umztachschen kann....


----------



## fUEL (3. Januar 2007)

test   lllllggg


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...5001&GTID=f68d29f45602101d6ec4bcf1df6b9887a31
> 
> falls aaner sowas gern mal zu sich nimmt, in de DM drogerie kosten die dinger grad mal 0,95 doppelmark. immerhin die hälfte als wie bei de annern. die habbe leider nur vanille un cookies&cream.



is awer aach nur die hälfte drin  

trotzdem aufs gramm gerechnet billiger als die normalen und mir reichts von der menge her auch aus. die "großen" krieg ich net ohne kotzen an einem stück runner ...
banane gibts auch, kauf ich mir da nämlich immer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

test erfolgreich?


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

schuhe sollte man schon vorher anprobieren, auf jedenfall würde ich mir zwei größen kommen lassen und abklären, dass ich das schllechtere zurückschicken kann.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> is awer aach nur die hälfte drin
> 
> trotzdem aufs gramm gerechnet billiger als die normalen und mir reichts von der menge her auch aus. die "großen" krieg ich net ohne kotzen an einem stück runner ...
> banane gibts auch, kauf ich mir da nämlich immer ...



 stimmt, da hat er recht.....ich hab nix geschribbe.....*pfeif*


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

das problem ist das ich nicht genug geld habe für solche experiemente und da ich die größe 48 schonmal anhatte und sie mir erheblich zu klein war werde ich nu die 50 bestellen


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...5001&GTID=f68d29f45602101d6ec4bcf1df6b9887a31
> 
> falls aaner sowas gern mal zu sich nimmt, in de DM drogerie kosten die dinger grad mal 0,95 doppelmark. immerhin die hälfte als wie bei de annern. die habbe leider nur vanille un cookies&cream.



Im Angebot, odder immer?

EDIT: Vergiß es...


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ....werde ich nu die 50 bestellen



ich glaab, der is doch vom mars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

nee


----------



## andy1 (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> en ganze Schwung
> genuch
> ausreichend
> ich kann se nemmer zähle
> ...




nur 10 ?


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

> das problem ist das ich nicht genug geld habe für solche experiemente



für welche experimente?? ein paar schuhe finden, die passen??


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

> Im Angebot, odder immer?
> 
> EDIT: Vergiß es...



immer, aber ich solls ja vergessen.


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> für welche experimente?? ein paar schuhe finden, die passen??



fürs Rückporto...


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

nei um 2 zu bestellen....


----------



## fUEL (3. Januar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> nur 10 ?



Hurra, es gibt noch mehr Fahrradkranke ohne Schweinehundezucht


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

du sollst ja auch nicht zwei bestellen um zwei zu behalten soindern um dir einen auszusuchen, der dir besser passt.


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

ja aba ich muss doch schon im voraus bezahlen oder


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hurra, es gibt noch mehr Fahrradkranke ohne Schweinehundezucht



Gibts hier noch andere (außer den zweieinhalb bekannten)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

stimmt, probiers einfach, wenns net passt tausch halt um, gibts keine schuhhändler in deiner nähe?


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

keine die meine größe haben nur skaterschuhe(und auch die nur in sehr beschränkter auswahl)


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

was kannste/willste denn ausgeben?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> nur 10 ?





fUEL schrieb:


> Hurra, es gibt noch mehr Fahrradkranke ohne Schweinehundezucht



Da hätten sich dann ja zwei gefunden


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

mach dich mal langsam los, sonst kommste zu spät, ich bin jetzt auch raus. bis heut abend.


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach dich mal langsam los, sonst kommste zu spät, ich bin jetzt auch raus. bis heut abend.



Uuuuaaaahhh, si des schbääd......


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Ich kom nicht nach Kriftel, ich wart an dem Walldorfer Badesee am Eingang auf Euch

Bis später


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

servus und euch viel spass...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Danke, wieso bist Du nicht dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (3. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hurra, es gibt noch mehr Fahrradkranke ohne Schweinehundezucht



nun, ich züchte nur Räder, das Schlimme ist dass ich an vermeintlichen Schnäppchen nicht vorbeikann (auch wenn ich kein Geld hab) und verkaufen kann ich auch nichts (braucht Zeit und Trennungswillen).

Aber ich arbeite dran dass ich mein Rad nicht all 1/4 Jahre überholen muss wie beim Lucafabian im Profil steht.
Vielleicht sind es dann 4 (benutzte) Räder die man nur jedes Jahr einmal überholen muss .

Nee, aber im Ernst, vielleicht demnächst mal mit Singlespeeder ohne jegliche Federung.

Wie war der Spruch in der BSN die ich mir gestern gekauft habe:

*"Fullys sind nicht besser als Hardtails, aber definitiv leichter zu beherrschen"*
na alsooo...



Jetzt habe ich erstmal 3 Räder auf einmal zu überholen, besonders nach so einem Matschwetter wie in letzter Zeit, soviel gefahrenen MTB-KM wie noch nie im Dez. 
Nicht überholte Räder bedeutet nämlich -> nix zu fahren  oder zumindest ohne Spaß - denn es muss immer alles perfekt sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Das hier find ich besonders schön, leider fehlt der Fuchsschwanz




die Schaltung verdient es gesondert hervorgehoben zu werden!

Gell Frank, da kannst de net mehr mithalten


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was kannste/willste denn ausgeben?



109  für die schuhe beim hi-bike


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das hier find ich besonders schön, leider fehlt der Fuchsschwanz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So eins hatte ich mit 10-12 Jahren mal. War eine der Wenigen die mit so etwas aufwarten konnten.  Nur war meines größer und knallgelb. Gerade die Schaltung kam gut. Des wa noch die gute alte Torpedo 3-Gangnarbenschaltung.  Vorne hatte ich einen schmalen und hinten einen richtig breiten Schlappen drauf.  Fuchsschwänze mochte ich schon damals nicht. 

Mit den abgebildeten Modellen sind auch welche "Rund um den Henninger" mitgefahren.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Danke, wieso bist Du nicht dabei?



isch aabe garkein audo und dahin biken wäre dann doch des guten zuviel und außerdem muss ich auch noch scha**e


----------



## andy1 (3. Januar 2007)

Also nee, Fuchschwanz ist nicht original, habe ich damals schon immer gehasst.

Komischerweise hatte ich damals auch genau ein oranges Bonanzarad mit Mittelschaltung ;-)

Dieses hat meine Freundin bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen und mir zum Geburtstag überlassen.
Ist jetzt noch ungefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So eins hatte ich mit 10-12 Jahren mal. War eine der Wenigen die mit so etwas aufwarten konnten.  Nur war meines größer und knallgelb. Gerade die Schaltung kam gut. Des wa noch die gute alte Torpedo 3-Gangnarbenschaltung.  Vorne hatte ich einen schmalen und hinten einen richtig breiten Schlappen drauf.  Fuchsschwänze mochte ich schon damals nicht.



meins war grün, und hatte hinten nur einen niedrigeren bügel...außer mir hatte nur noch ein kumpel ein bonanzarad...kult und ziemlich porno


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> Also nee, Fuchschwanz ist nicht original, habe ich damals schon immer gehasst.
> 
> Komischerweise hatte ich damals auch genau ein oranges Bonanzarad mit Mittelschaltung ;-)
> 
> ...





habkeinnick schrieb:


> meins war grÃ¼n, und hatte hinten nur einen niedrigeren bÃ¼gel...auÃer mir hatte nur noch ein kumpel ein bonanzarad...kult und ziemlich porno



Ich habe meines schon lange nicht mehr.  Bin damals vom Bonanza- auf ein Klapprad umgestiegen.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe meines schon lange nicht mehr.  Bin damals vom Bonanza- auf ein Klapprad umgestiegen.



ich hab auch kein bike aus meiner kindheit mehr. meine eltern fanden es schick meine bikes irgendwann anderen kindern zu spenden.

nach dem bonanzarad kam nen peugot RR, dann war BMX angesagt...


----------



## arkonis (3. Januar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> Also nee, Fuchschwanz ist nicht original, habe ich damals schon immer gehasst.
> 
> Komischerweise hatte ich damals auch genau ein oranges Bonanzarad mit Mittelschaltung ;-)
> 
> ...




was heist denn das SI vor dem Frankfurt? kommst du aus Sindlingen?


----------



## arkonis (3. Januar 2007)

jaja früher....wenn die ***** vom Krieg erzählen , ich hatte vor 17 Jahren ein schwarzes Bike so eine Mischung aus BMX und MTB, mit federgabel 
beim Sprung von der örtlichen Spielplatzrutsche ist die Gabel rausgerutscht und ich bin mit den Standrohren in den Sand rein gefahren und voll auf in den Sand gelegt.


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Ich hab da was entdeckt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das dem ein oder anderen hier gefallen könnte.
Schaut es Euch mal an.


----------



## fUEL (3. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hab da was entdeckt. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das dem ein oder anderen hier gefallen könnte.
> Schaut es Euch mal an.



Wieso krischst Du e Innladung in de Swingerclub unn so ville kneibe wo du doch so brav bist???
War das wirklich nur Powergel am Montag???kkkktest


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2007)

Moin ihr Plauscher


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin ihr Plauscher



Moie Cracy, bist de erst uufgestanne, willst de em Gerd kongurenz mache?


----------



## fUEL (3. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin ihr Plauscher



schon wach ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

> 109  für die schuhe beim hi-bike


in der preisklasse bekommst du bei www.boc24.de auch schon was, der hibike verdient dein geld zwar eher aber bei boc kannst du bequem auf rechnung zahlen, also zwei paar bestellen und eiuns zurückgehen lassen. die shimano treter sind ok und die gibts auch bis größe 50.



> was heist denn das SI vor dem Frankfurt? kommst du aus Sindlingen?



oje, noch so einer.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

so, ich bin zurück, die birne glüht und bewegen will ich mich jetzt auch nicht mehr. das mit der hohemark morgen muss ich mir noch schwer überlegen.

@uwe: dange für den tee, ich bin jetzt auch nicht mehr sauer auf dich.


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wieso krischst Du e Innladung in de Swingerclub unn so ville kneibe wo du doch so brav bist???
> War das wirklich nur Powergel am Montag???kkkktest


Das ist doch keine Einladung.   Das habe ich im Nachbarfred entdeckt.  


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin ihr Plauscher


Moin C-R,
wie gehts Dir?
Hals wieder besser?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, ich bin zurück, die birne glüht und bewegen will ich mich jetzt auch nicht mehr. das mit der hohemark morgen muss ich mir noch schwer überlegen.
> 
> @uwe: dange für den tee, ich bin jetzt auch nicht mehr sauer auf dich.



Schön das Du so einfach zu besänftigen bist. Die aanern zwei sind hoffentlich auch gut angekommen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2007)

nein, "schon" von der Arbeit zurück!


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

ich hoffs mal, wir haben uns in eddersheim getrennt. 

@carsten: danke für die schöne tour, das klingt arg nach wiederholung am nbesten wie gesagt in einer schönen sommernacht. bei mir stehen auf dem tacho: 4:16:29 fahrzeit 74.59km und 151hm schnitt 17.4km/h


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Mensch Maggo,

17 WPP *klatschindiehände*

Der Gerd und Carsten müssen sich noch eintragen. Da geht's fürs Team ja wieder höher in der Platzierung.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

de uwe hat trotz rotznas und rotzgabbel aach paar punkte beigesteuert unn du warst aach fleissisch.....*doppeltunddreifachindiehändeklatsch*

@gerd: meinste net mer kann des ziel was mer vorhin besproche hatte e bissi nach obbe korrigiern??


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

@gerd: bin gerade hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255890 drübergestolpert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (3. Januar 2007)

Komisch der Großteil der Post kommt vom 1 er Team aus unserm Team kommt immer bei jedem runden 1000 er Post ne Erinnerung von Arkonis bikeboy und der Sahara läuft wohl grad Transibirien aber sonst bin ich immer de einzische, der hier ned durchhängt. wassn los wollt ihr denn das die 1 er Plauscher uns innhole???

1 Monat nix dun reicht doch, oder Racer ??? Rachid???

Is das denn ned möglich, Euch zu modiviere???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Einladung.   Das habe ich im Nachbarfred entdeckt.
> 
> Moin C-R,
> wie gehts Dir?
> Hals wieder besser?



Soso, da wird also Werksspionage betrieben. Aber gut, wir lassen Nachsicht walten.  

Das Posting von Googleinho ist auch eher aus seiner Verzweiflung entstanden, weil wir ihn weder nach Finale noch zur Transalp mitnehmen. Neid der Besitzlosen nennt man das.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Soso, da wird also Werksspionage betrieben.



so muss das, immerhin teilen wir uns hier wohl die beiden am stärksten frequentierten freds....


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

so langsam mach ich mir gedanken um die beiden "alten herren" ich rieche schon wieder gut und hab schon nahrung besorgt und die beiden sind immer noch offline. 

@gerd&carsten: fährt einer von euch vielleicht ein umgelabeltes rotwild oder warum seid ihr noch ned da???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so muss das, immerhin teilen wir uns hier wohl die beiden am stärksten frequentierten freds....




Es sind schon schwere Krisen entstanden, weil nicht ausreichend kommuniziert wurde. Das wollen wir uns doch nicht ankreiden lassen, oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Es sind schon schwere Krisen entstanden, weil nicht ausreichend kommuniziert wurde. Das wollen wir uns doch nicht ankreiden lassen, oder?



Sag mal Bruder Jörn, fähst der Google en Rotwild rfc03. Irgendeiner von Euch fährt so ein Ding. Ich würd al gern nen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Soso, da wird also Werksspionage betrieben. Aber gut, wir lassen Nachsicht walten.
> 
> Das Posting von Googleinho ist auch eher aus seiner Verzweiflung entstanden, weil wir ihn weder nach Finale noch zur Transalp mitnehmen. Neid der Besitzlosen nennt man das.


Das kann ich gut verstehen. [jammermoduson]Mich nimmt auch niemand mit,  mir geht es da ähnlich.[jammermodusoff]


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Es sind schon schwere Krisen entstanden, weil nicht ausreichend kommuniziert wurde. Das wollen wir uns doch nicht ankreiden lassen, oder?



Solche Worte unter Männern. Seid Ihr emanzipiert oder was?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd&carsten: fährt einer von euch vielleicht ein umgelabeltes rotwild oder warum seid ihr noch ned da???



 dem Gerd seins könnte eins sein, da ist der Rahmen schon mal auseinandergefallen. Das würd passen. 


Beste Grüsse auch nach Dietzenbach


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Bruder glaub der Caro gar nix. Sie ist die am besten behütete Bikerin im Taunus. Frag mal den Google.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2007)

Uwe: meinst du nicht das das rfc zu wenig FW hat?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

Viele Fragen überhäufen mich, wo fange ich an. [grübel]

MTB Ede fährt ein Rotwild RFC 0.3 Bj. 06, Kulmi hat ein Rotwild RCC 09. 
Bei mir hat's leider nur zu 'nem völlig ungefederten Plastikbomber einer Bauhausmarke gelangt, deswegen verspottet man mich als Sofafahrer.  

Google fährt ein Fusion (ich meine ein Raid, bin aber nicht sicher).

Zu der Wortwahl - da wir ständig Pläne zur Übernahme der Weltherrschaft schmieden, gehört eine diplomatische Ausdrucksweise zwangsweise dazu.

Zum Fahren in der Gruppe - Jeder muss sich beim ersten Ausritt behaupten. Aber danach geht's. Es gilt das Prinzip: "Fahr schon mal vor, wir warten dann auf dich."  

Habe ich jemanden vergessen?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Der arme Ede und der arme Kulmi!


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sag mal Bruder Jörn, fähst der Google en Rotwild rfc03. Irgendeiner von Euch fährt so ein Ding. Ich würd al gern nen Erfahrungsbericht.



oh mein gott, net schon widder so ein teil. das ist vielleicht ein bisschen arg lokalpatriotisch oder?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

Am Samstag hat uns Blacky mitten in 'ne Jagdgesellschaft geführt. Die beiden Buben waren ob ihrer vermeintlichen Jagdbeute vielleicht nervös. Selten habe ich jemanden soll schnell kurbeln sehen um wieder aus dem Wald zu kommen.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

unser Arachne is mal mit so nem Sofa rumgefahren. Es is aber wirklich ein Sofa.

Übrigens freuen sich alle auf die Ausfahrt mit Euch, zumindest alle die heut dabei warn. 
Sagt Dir die Klingenberger Schlucht was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oh mein gott, net schon widder so ein teil. das ist vielleicht ein bisschen arg lokalpatriotisch oder?



Nie mehr ein rotes Wildes....

ich bin nur auf der Suche nach Leidensgefährten


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bruder glaub der Caro gar nix. Sie ist die am besten behütete Bikerin im Taunus. Frag mal den Google.



Lass mich doch mal jammern, schließlich bin ich auch emanzipiert.


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Ich weiß was der Carsten macht....ich weiß es.....


----------



## fUEL (3. Januar 2007)

14 Uhr Hohemark??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> unser Arachne is mal mit so nem Sofa rumgefahren. Es is aber wirklich ein Sofa.
> 
> Übrigens freuen sich alle auf die Ausfahrt mit Euch, zumindest alle die heut dabei warn.
> Sagt Dir die Klingenberger Schlucht was?



[biggrin] Am Anfang war es noch gewöhnungsbedürtig, aber irgendwann bügelt man eben einfach über alles drüber. 

Nö, hat sich mir noch nicht vorgestellt. Hält der Name was er verspricht?


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian was hast Du mit dem Gerd gemacht?


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

der uwe iss (fast) unschuldig.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2007)

was heißt fast?


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Januar 2007)

Hei Ihr Leudz,

wir sind gut angekommen (hick's) und haben uns am Bhf getrennt. Könnd also höchstens noch ne Audo-Panne bassierd sei.

Wo der Gerd sich seine Jacke ramponiert hat, hab ich ne dekorative Schramme auf de Schulder abbekomme.
ich geh mal die Pungde eitrache ... (66,3 km; 3:49 )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Klärt mich mal auf, weis jemand genaures?


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Klärt mich mal auf, weis jemand genaures?


übbä was dann ?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Ich bin vielleicht platt, werd mich gleichmit ner Wärmflasche in die Kiste fallen lassen. Wohnzimmer ist eh von den Kidds feindlich übernommen worn. Irgenwas mit Dominosteinen läuft im TV, nix für Erwachsene.


@Caro: sei doch stolz das die Plauscher Dich so beschützen, welche Frau hat sonst soviele Männer?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

@Carsten: Is mim Gerd alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Klärt mich mal auf, weis jemand genaures?



du hast mal wieder nen fetten heiligenschein auf?!?!


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich weiß was der Carsten macht....ich weiß es.....


Isch werd verfolschd.... hilfe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

de gerd sitzt wahrscheinlich in seim audo vor de haustür unn will net enuff. kann dem mal einer sein notebook bringen?? (verlängerungsschnur mitbringen)


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Carsten: Is mim Gerd alles in Ordnung?


Wie gesagt, wie wir uns gedrennd habbe, war eigendlisch alles i.O.
Vielleischd muß er sisch heud ä bissi länger pflesche (ned nur wg. de Schweiss ...)


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Januar 2007)

Bin mol ä Zaid wech ... bis späder.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 14 Uhr Hohemark??



machst du gefälligst nen neuen thread auf!! 


ich gugg mal was meine beine morsche frieh sache unn geb dann nochmal laut.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Grüsse an de Gerd, er solls mit Fassung tragen, für die materiellen Schäden hat ja de Maggo schon a paar gude Adresse rausgefunne. 

GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2007)

gud Nacht Uwe!

de Gerd wird wohl Pns lese un tippe. Hoffe mers.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=256151

die habbe uns plauscher übersehen.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gud Nacht Uwe!
> 
> de Gerd wird wohl Pns lese un tippe. Hoffe mers.




dann müßte er aber erstmal online gehen.


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

moin leutes ich bin auch mal wieder unter euch und die schuhe sind auch bestellt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2007)

moin Marsmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

so ich war auch mal brav 2 std. biken...komisch meine beine wollen aber überhaupt nicht mehr...muss mal meine beinen ne bessere ernährung zu kommen lassen...oder einfach ignorieren und einfach weiterfahren


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> moin leutes ich bin auch mal wieder unter euch und die schuhe sind auch bestellt



prima, genau wie ich meine jacke. die muss jetzt nur noch passen und ich bin echt happy mit dem schnapp.


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich war auch mal brav 2 std. biken...komisch meine beine wollen aber überhaupt nicht mehr...muss mal meine beinen ne bessere ernährung zu kommen lassen...oder einfach ignorieren und einfach weiterfahren



habe iuch im mom aba auch immer..  bin nach km 28 mmer schlapp wie sau... und das bei nem 20er schnitt!!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> habe iuch im mom aba auch immer..  bin nach km 28 mmer schlapp wie sau... und das bei nem 20er schnitt!!!!



na wenn ich nen 20er schnitt ja mal fahren würde...wobei ich den bei dem wetter rund um den feldi schlecht hinkriegen werde...


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

naja ich ahbe ja auch flaches land... abgesehen von nen paar steinbrüchen und sowas


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2007)

ich denke auch das das am Feldberg recht viel wäre. Ne flache runde über die Radwege nach Limburg oder so wäre das hingegen nicht viel  aber die Runde hat von mir aus auch nur 600hm auf 80km (28er Schnitt).


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

das ist aber auch geistesgestört schnell. ich habe bei solchen ga einheiten immer irgendwas um die 20 im schnitt und denke schon, dass ich recht flott unterwegs war.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2007)

der Puls war natürlich nicht mehr im GA Bereich  Hinweg ging sogar ein 34er Schnitt, dann hab ich mich verfahren  und das hat den Schnitt dann natürlich extrem gedrückt  werd die Tour nochmal wiederholen wenns wärmer ist


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hei Ihr Leudz,
> 
> wir sind gut angekommen (hick's) und haben uns am Bhf getrennt. Könnd also höchstens noch ne Audo-Panne bassierd sei.


Na, de Gerd iss schonn deham. Isch schwör. 



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ich geh mal die Pungde eitrache ... (66,3 km; 3:49 )


Super  


Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Caro: sei doch stolz das die Plauscher Dich so beschützen, welche Frau hat sonst soviele Männer?


Unn so liebe...... 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Grüsse an de Gerd, er solls mit Fassung tragen, für die materiellen Schäden hat ja de Maggo schon a paar gude Adresse rausgefunne.


Des habb isch em schonn erzählt. Da gings em glei bessä. 



Maggo schrieb:


> dann müßte er aber erstmal online gehen.


Des kann er ned. Der hat sei 2000 uff en 6000 Flat geännert un des packts Modem ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

beim weiltag-sonntag vor 3 jahren hatte ich auf der strecke nach weilburg nen 38,5er schnitt. da haben mich auf den 40 km auch nur 3 RR-fahrer überholt. auf dem rückweg fiel der schnitt dann auf 26 irgendwas. war aber nur strasse


----------



## arkonis (3. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Des kann er ned. Der hat sei 2000 uff en 6000 Flat geännert un des packts Modem ned.



die 10000 knackt der trotzdem nicht  ich hab ne Standleitung


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, de Gerd iss schonn deham. Isch schwör.
> 
> Des kann er ned. Der hat sei 2000 uff en 6000 Flat geännert un des packts Modem ned.



was du so alles wissen tust


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> beim weiltag-sonntag vor 3 jahren hatte ich auf der strecke nach weilburg nen 38,5er schnitt.



Alleine mit Rückenwind oder hattest du jemanden dabei zum Windschattenfahren? 
Falls beides nein dann solltest du lieber aufhören zu jammern hier würde irgendwer zu schnell die Berge hoch fahren


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> die 10000 knackt der trotzdem nicht  ich hab ne Standleitung



down hab ich 12k, up aber nur 1k...


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> die 10000 knackt der trotzdem nicht  ich hab ne Standleitung



du kannst nochmal für ein paar stunden ins körbchen. platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

eieiei wir ham nur 2000


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

> Des kann er ned. Der hat sei 2000 uff en 6000 Flat geännert un des packts Modem ned.


.
toll, deselbe steht mir dann auch noch bevor. der ***** von der tcom hat gesagt des tät gehn.es bleibt also spannend


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> die 10000 knackt der trotzdem nicht  ich hab ne Standleitung



Der kann ja nur von Dir kommen.....


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Alleine mit Rückenwind oder hattest du jemanden dabei zum Windschattenfahren?
> Falls beides nein dann solltest du lieber aufhören zu jammern hier würde irgendwer zu schnell die Berge hoch fahren



nee wir waren zu dritt...ganz knusper waren wir da auch nicht...die leute haben öfters komisch geschaut wenn wir da lang gehämmert sind...ist ja eigentlich eher als ruhiges dahin rollen angesetzt


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

ich ahbe bald für ne laaange zeit gar kein i-net mehr...


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ich ahbe bald für ne laaange zeit gar kein i-net mehr...



warum? knast? bund?


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

zieht ihr um?? oder hat jemand was bei 1&1 bestellt, dann kanns ganz lang dauern.


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was du so alles wissen tust


Das ist weibliche Intuition........  



Maggo schrieb:


> du kannst nochmal für ein paar stunden ins körbchen. platz


 


Marsmann schrieb:


> eieiei wir ham nur 2000


Ich auch......glaub ich. 



Maggo schrieb:


> .
> toll, deselbe steht mir dann auch noch bevor. der ***** von der tcom hat gesagt des tät gehn.es bleibt also spannend


Jaja, die verzähle viel.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zieht ihr um?? oder hat jemand was bei 1&1 bestellt, dann kanns ganz lang dauern.



was ein glück das ich bei dem haufen weg bin...mama telekom ist mir 1000mal lieber...die können wenigstens bei problemen gleich schauen und brauchen nicht erst nen auftragsfax schicken...


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

kp wiso mein vadde4r hat gesact das wir irgendwann im januar und februar und.... gar kein i-net mehr ham kp wiso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

> Jaja, die verzähle viel.



wenn alles schief geht setz ich mich in weilbach an die kreuzung in so einen blauen sonnenstuhl, wo rechts ne bierdose reinpasst. da gibts dann umts empfang, von wo aus ich mit euch plauschen kann


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ich ahbe bald für ne laaange zeit gar kein i-net mehr...


Ohhhhh, wenn mer sisch dadran gewöhnd hadd, iss des gans schee schlimm.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2007)

hkn: dacht ichs mir doch


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was ein glück das ich bei dem haufen weg bin...mama telekom ist mir 1000mal lieber...die können wenigstens bei problemen gleich schauen und brauchen nicht erst nen auftragsfax schicken...



ausserdem kann man bei den rosaroten ne ansage machen, wenns probleme gibt und muss sich nicht anhören, dass der eine nix dazu kann und der andere auch von nix wissen will. kommt alles aus einem haus.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> kp wiso mein vadde4r hat gesact das wir irgendwann im januar und februar und.... gar kein i-net mehr ham kp wiso



da hätt ich doch schonmal nachgefragt.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

@hersch: kommste noch mim lesen nach, du bist so still.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2007)

ihr stellt euch an, ich hab nur Dorf-DSL, das ist nur bissel schneller als die Daten per Bike hin und herfahren


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

boah fahre ich wenig -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3316574#post3316574

ich werd bekloppt...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 14 Uhr Hohemark??



Si  
Mit welchem Bock kommst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was ein glück das ich bei dem haufen weg bin...mama telekom ist mir 1000mal lieber...die können wenigstens bei problemen gleich schauen und brauchen nicht erst nen auftragsfax schicken...


Isch habb gans fürschderliche Erfahrunge mid dene gemachd. Des ging soweid das ich Machegrummeln gegriet habb, wenn von dene was im Briefkasde waa.  



Maggo schrieb:


> wenn alles schief geht setz ich mich in weilbach an die kreuzung in so einen blauen sonnenstuhl, wo rechts ne bierdose reinpasst. da gibts dann umts empfang, von wo aus ich mit euch plauschen kann


Ja, abbä nur mid Plauschertrikot.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2007)

Caro: das stimmt allerdings, wüsste nicht wie ich ohne I-Net klarkommen sollte (längere Zeit)  schlimm fänd ich das so ganz ohne euch


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

naja weg is weg oder?


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ausserdem kann man bei den rosaroten ne ansage machen, wenns probleme gibt und muss sich nicht anhören, dass der eine nix dazu kann und der andere auch von nix wissen will. kommt alles aus einem haus.




richtig und die hotline ist kostenlos und bis jetzt hatte ich dort auch nur menschen die mich verstehen...das callcenter von 1&1 war zum schluss recht osteuropäisch besetzt...da hatte ich manchmal die hasskappe auf weil die nicht verstehen konnte was ich den erzählt habe.

am besten finde ich die aussage "wir bei der technischen hotline sind ja auch mehr für probleme mit der fritzbox und haben keine ahnung von leitungsproblemen" - die technik-technikhotline (die die man nicht anrufen kann, sondern die einen anrufen) ist da schon besser


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ihr stellt euch an, ich hab nur Dorf-DSL, das ist nur bissel schneller als die Daten per Bike hin und herfahren


Kommt drauf an wie schnell man fährt....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> boah fahre ich wenig -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3316574#post3316574
> 
> ich werd bekloppt...



Freaks.
Müssen die nicht auch mal arbeiten, essen oder schlafen? 
Ich hab 2006 nur 224h im Sattel verbracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Caro: das stimmt allerdings, wüsste nicht wie ich ohne I-Net klarkommen sollte (längere Zeit)  schlimm fänd ich das so ganz ohne euch



Mir ging das genauso.  

Ich ruf den Gerd nochmal an. Der müßte jetzt mit baden fertig sein. Soll isch em was ausrischde.  Dem gehds bestimmd ned annersd.


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> richtig und die hotline ist kostenlos und bis jetzt hatte ich dort auch nur menschen die mich verstehen...das callcenter von 1&1 war zum schluss recht osteuropäisch besetzt...da hatte ich manchmal die hasskappe auf weil die nicht verstehen konnte was ich den erzählt habe.
> 
> am besten finde ich die aussage "wir bei der technischen hotline sind ja auch mehr für probleme mit der fritzbox und haben keine ahnung von leitungsproblemen" - die technik-technikhotline (die die man nicht anrufen kann, sondern die einen anrufen) ist da schon besser



kennst badesalz? ich sach nur: dabrauchemergarneddrübberredde, dakönndichgradverrücktwern.

wenn wir jetzt anfangen über die telekommunikationsunternehmen zu plauschen muss der arkonis nur noch ne viertel stunde im körbchen bleiben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2007)

Gut Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> boah fahre ich wenig -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3316574#post3316574
> 
> ich werd bekloppt...



hab ich dir nicht neulich schonmal gesagt, dass deine messlatte zu hoch hängt?!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hersch: kommste noch mim lesen nach, du bist so still.



Ich versuche es, dauert aber


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gut Nacht ihr Leutz



hau mal rein, ich werd heut auch nemmer alt.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Januar 2007)

Bin durch


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

nich nur du...


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

@ Lugga

Was wolsd du dann da för e Umfrache mache? Du weißt, wie de disch zu benemme hasd odder soll isch der Nachhilfe gebbe. *schwingdieKeule*  Mir entgeht nix.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab ich dir nicht neulich schonmal gesagt, dass deine messlatte zu hoch hängt?!



na das mädel aus HH sieht doch ganz normal ais ;-) die hatte irgendwann geschrieben: "ich komme grad von ner 120km tour mit nem 25er schnitt wieder"

sind das nur verrrückte oder fahren "wir" nur wenig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gut Nacht ihr Leutz


GN8 CR


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

ehr die verrückt....


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

@Marsmann

Was machst Du denn noch so alles? Meine Tochter ist bald so alt wie Du. Was kommt da so auf mich zu? Das reimt sich sogar.


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

wie was mache ich denn noch so alles? im i-net? oder wo


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> wie was mache ich denn noch so alles? im i-net? ....



Zum Beispiel.


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

öhm ja eigentlich nur mtb-news und bike shops.....


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

guude nacht.


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

gudde nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Marsmann
> 
> Was machst Du denn noch so alles? Meine Tochter ist bald so alt wie Du. Was kommt da so auf mich zu? Das reimt sich sogar.



na was machen junge dinger in der heutigen zeit? disse und sehr jung die unschuld verlieren *lach*

und wahrscheinlich auch alles was du gemacht hast, nur früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> öhm ja eigentlich nur mtb-news und bike shops.....



  So iss des rischdisch.  
Unn laß Disch ja ned von so Tussies wie mir ausfrache. 
Isch binn ja aa von de gud Art  abbä es gibbd aach annern .

So des waa genuch. Binn isch müd. Isch wer den Gerd nochema aarufe.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guude nacht.



GN8


----------



## arkonis (3. Januar 2007)

...dazu noch mp3 und Filme downloaden


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So iss des rischdisch.
> Unn laß Disch ja ned von so Tussies wie mir ausfrache.
> Isch binn ja aa von de gud Art  abbä es gibbd aach annern .
> 
> So des waa genuch. Binn isch müd. Isch wer den Gerd nochema aarufe.



GN8 caro...bis morsche


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na was machen junge dinger in der heutigen zeit? disse und sehr jung die unschuld verlieren *lach*
> 
> und wahrscheinlich auch alles was du gemacht hast, nur früher



Isch waa bra......hochdeutsch Ich war brav, eigentlich zu brav, manche nennen das auch langweilig.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ...dazu noch mp3 und Filme downloaden



dachte das machst nur du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Habb isch grad des Word zum Sonndach gesproche......da kommd die Mudder dorsch. 

I'm a bitch, I'm a mother, I'm a ...........

Nachd 

Edit: Ob isch den Gerd nochema aarufe kann?  Des iss för Disch Luca.


----------



## arkonis (3. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dachte das machst nur du



naja ich hab zwar seit 15 jahren einen PC aber erst seit einem Jahr DSL und kein einziges Spiel.
Früher hatte ich noch analogen Modem Zugang, noch zu Zeiten wo Ebay  einen größeren Konkurenten hatte. Da hat die Stunde Internet 8 DM gekostet (bei Nacht-tarifen).


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Januar 2007)

so ich geh mal was arbeiten.

wünsch euch was. bis morgen GN8


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @ Lugga
> 
> Was wolsd du dann da för e Umfrache mache? Du weißt, wie de disch zu benemme hasd odder soll isch der Nachhilfe gebbe. *schwingdieKeule*  Mir entgeht nix.


Vorsischt Uwe, da gibts konspiradive  Agtividäde ...


----------



## Marsmann (3. Januar 2007)

nacht caroka


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Januar 2007)

Gude N8 @all, die sisch vom virduelle Agger gemachd ham. Schön noch zu höre, da de Gerd wohl gud hamgekomme is. 
Nur isser anscheinend zur zaid virduell kasdrierd (onlineteschnisch un so)


----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

Naja von mir auch gud nacht.
Kann übrigens morgen besser ab Saalburg starten, da ich nach der Tour gleich widder in die Tierklinik muss, wo ich meinen Kater morgen früh abliefern muss.
Komm gerad von da, der kerl hat 40,6 Fieber, jetzt is er im Notdienst mit Antibiose behandelt und mir wieder mitgegeben worden, damit er sich ein bisschen erholen mag bis morgen damit man vielleicht die Ursache findet für die Probleme.

Desdewege wär 14 Uhr Saalburg eher optimal. Im Notfall führt Euch der Daniel das erste Stück und ich komm dann ab pwb dazu, kommt drauf an, wie es meinem Kater(dem Haustier) morsche geht.

cu tomorrow


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kann übrigens morgen besser ab Saalburg starten, da ich nach der Tour gleich widder in die Tierklinik muss, wo ich meinen Kater morgen früh abliefern muss.
> Komm gerad von da, der kerl hat 40,6 Fieber, jetzt is er im Notdienst mit Antibiose behandelt und mir wieder mitgegeben worden, damit er sich ein bisschen erholen mag bis morgen damit man vielleicht die Ursache findet für die Probleme.


Oh je, ich drück dem Katerchen alle verfügbaren Daumen!!!!  



fUEL schrieb:


> Desdewege wär 14 Uhr Saalburg eher optimal. Im Notfall führt Euch der Daniel das erste Stück und ich komm dann ab pwb dazu, kommt drauf an, wie es meinem Kater(dem Haustier) morsche geht.


Dann würd ich einfach mal für alle Interessenten für morgen sagen, *Start um 13:15 Uhr s.t. an der Hohemark, dann weiter zum Treffpunkt 14 Uhr Saalburg oder ggf. weiter nach pwb.* Weiß zwar nicht genau, wie ich da hin komme  , aber ich hab ja ´ne Karte dabei und hab immerhin studiert, wie man damit umgeht.  
_Edit: Hab gerade mal rein geschaut. Muß ja eigentlich nur ab der Lochmühle dem Limes folgen, bis ich auf die Kapersburg treffe und ab da kenn ich´s ja wieder. Also kein Problem!_

@Frank: Wenn dich morgen der Kater aber dringender braucht, sag Bescheid, dann quäl ich deine Plauscher auch allein!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

so für heute mach ich schluss

GN8


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2007)

erst mal moin  

... so jetzt arbeite ich mal den fred wieder auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Oh je, ich drück dem Katerchen alle verfügbaren Daumen!!!!
> 
> Dann würd ich einfach mal für alle Interessenten für morgen sagen, *Start um 13:15 Uhr s.t. an der Hohemark, dann weiter zum Treffpunkt 14 Uhr Saalburg oder ggf. weiter nach pwb.* Weiß zwar nicht genau, wie ich da hin komme  , aber ich hab ja ´ne Karte dabei und hab immerhin studiert, wie man damit umgeht.
> _Edit: Hab gerade mal rein geschaut. Muß ja eigentlich nur ab der Lochmühle dem Limes folgen, bis ich auf die Kapersburg treffe und ab da kenn ich´s ja wieder. Also kein Problem!_
> ...




Erst mal Moin zusamme
Ich starte jetzt ma und meld mich späder, hier schon ma Dank an den Mensch-Kater.


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2007)

morsche zamme,

kann mir mal jemand ein paar eckdaten für die tour heute ausspucken? ich will echt ungern den bremsklotz spielen.


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2007)

Moin moin,

mensch habb isch en Muskelkader vom Badminton gestdern. Da merkd mer ma was mer alles kaum benudze dud.  

@fUEL
Ich hoff Deim Kader gehdst schonn bessä und isch du em die Daume drügge, dass  er bald widder gsund iss.


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2007)

morsche lugga.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Morsche zusamme


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. Januar 2007)

Moin zusammen


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2007)

dann hätten wir das allmorgendliche begrüßungsritual auch hinter uns gebracht. 

zeit for plausch 

ich bau jetzt den blöden flatbar mitsamt hörnchen wieder ab, iss mir ein absolutes mysterium, wie man damit klarkommen kann.


----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche zamme,
> 
> kann mir mal jemand ein paar eckdaten für die tour heute ausspucken? ich will echt ungern den bremsklotz spielen.



Entweder von de hohe mark ab mit dem Kater oder von de Saalburg oder Kapersburg. Wintersteinrunde etd. also mal was neues für Dich So trailig wie es geht also *nicht *im Eiltempo sondern gemütlich und beschaulich evtl noch ne kleine Runde vom Usi Becken etc. ist aber Wetter- und kater(Tier)abhängig wie intensiv lang etc.

Wird bestimmt ne Tour mit Fun Faktor, wenn des Wetter einigermassen mitspielt.

War übrigens en Vorschlag vom Kater (Mensch) mal wieder Winterstein etc. unsicher zu machen.

Muss jedzt erst mal mein Kram einpacken gehen. und dann noch ma in de Klinik nachhören was los is

Bis später dann


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2007)

sieh zu, dass es deinem kater wieder gut geht und lass den rest den annern kater machen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Entweder von de hohe mark ab mit dem Kater oder von de Saalburg oder Kapersburg. Wintersteinrunde etd. also mal was neues für Dich So trailig wie es geht also *nicht *im Eiltempo sondern gemütlich und beschaulich evtl noch ne kleine Runde vom Usi Becken etc. ist aber Wetter- und kater(Tier)abhängig wie intensiv lang etc.
> 
> Wird bestimmt ne Tour mit Fun Faktor, wenn des Wetter einigermassen mitspielt.
> 
> ...



@Maggo Ich denke, das liest sich gut. Komm mal mit.Wenn der jugendliche Leichtsinn mit dem Schwarzen Kater wieder durchgehen sollte, werden wir am Ende des Feldes in Ruhe das machen, wofür wir da sind: Plauschen


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Maggo Ich denke, das liest sich gut. Komm mal mit.Wenn der jugendliche Leichtsinn mit dem Schwarzen Kater wieder durchgehen sollte, werden wir am Ende des Feldes in Ruhe das machen, wofür wir da sind: Plauschen




überredet! und wenn mir zwischenzeitlich die luft fehlt, plauschst du halt ein bisschen auf mich ein.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @ Lugga
> 
> Was wolsd du dann da för e Umfrache mache? Du weißt, wie de disch zu benemme hasd odder soll isch der Nachhilfe gebbe. *schwingdieKeule*  Mir entgeht nix.



Der Gerd hat scheinbar ein loses Mundwerk



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Vorsischt Uwe, da gibts konspiradive  Agtividäde ...



Ja, ich habs auch schon gemerkt. Man muß ja direkt vorsichtig mit seinen Aussagen sein wenn der Gerd dabei ist. "Feind höhrt mit"



fUEL schrieb:


> ...Tierklinik muss, wo ich meinen Kater morgen früh abliefern muss.
> Komm gerad von da, der Kerl hat 40,6 Fieber, jetzt is er im Notdienst mit Antibiose behandelt und mir wieder mitgegeben worden, damit er sich ein bisschen erholen mag bis morgen damit man vielleicht die Ursache findet für die Probleme.



Ich drück deim Kater die Daume


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Entweder von de hohe mark ab mit dem Kater oder von de Saalburg oder Kapersburg. Wintersteinrunde etd. also mal was neues für Dich So trailig wie es geht also *nicht *im Eiltempo sondern gemütlich und beschaulich evtl noch ne kleine Runde vom Usi Becken etc. ist aber Wetter- und kater(Tier)abhängig wie intensiv lang etc.


Langsam, langsam mit dem Usinger Becken! Wir müssen ja einkalkulieren, daß wir bis etwa 18 Uhr *(Licht!) *wieder an der Hohemark zurück sind. Von daher würd ich vorschlagen, wenn wir uns in pwb/Kapersburg treffen, nach einem Schlenker über Steinkopf, Winterstein Co. schon wieder Richtung Saalburg zu fahren und auf dem Rückweg von vielleicht noch den Herzberg o.ä. mit zu nehmen.
Aber das sehen wir dann nachher. Erst mal drück ich jetzt deinem Kater weiter die Daumen!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Was is en hier los, fast ne Stunde keine Postings.
Da bleibt mir ja nix anners überisch als zu schaffe...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Moie Gerd,
geb mal nen Bericht ab. Wie gehts Dir denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2007)

isch seh kaan gerd ...


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2007)

Der scheint schon wieder ganz fit=frech zu sein.


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> isch seh kaan gerd ...



Dann hat der nur kurz hier sein Unwesen getrieben und iss glei widder abb.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: bin gerade hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255890 drübergestolpert.



Vielen, vielen Dank Maggo!!!  Werde ich versuchen.  Dein Post hat mir gestern Abend die Laune deutlich gehoben.  oder war es doch auch, weil er so nett vorgetragen wurde?!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Komisch der Großteil der Post kommt vom 1 er Team aus unserm Team kommt immer bei jedem runden 1000 er Post ne Erinnerung von Arkonis bikeboy und der Sahara läuft wohl grad Transibirien aber sonst bin ich immer de einzische, der hier ned durchhängt. wassn los wollt ihr denn das die 1 er Plauscher uns innhole???
> 
> 1 Monat nix dun reicht doch, oder Racer ??? Rachid???
> 
> Is das denn ned möglich, Euch zu modiviere???



nur noch fünf Plätze entfernt...


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das kann ich gut verstehen. [jammermoduson]Mich nimmt auch niemand mit,  mir geht es da ähnlich.[jammermodusoff]



Laber, laber, laber! Ich würde Dich zu fast allen meinen Bike-Urlauben mitnehmen!!!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bruder glaub der Caro gar nix. Sie ist die am besten behütete Bikerin im Taunus. Frag mal den Google.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> überredet! und wenn mir zwischenzeitlich die luft fehlt, plauschst du halt ein bisschen auf mich ein.



So machen wirs


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de gerd sitzt wahrscheinlich in seim audo vor de haustür unn will net enuff. kann dem mal einer sein notebook bringen?? (verlängerungsschnur mitbringen)



    

Zum Glück sitz ich in Einzelhaft!!!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich war auch mal brav 2 std. biken...komisch meine beine wollen aber überhaupt nicht mehr...muss mal meine beinen ne bessere ernährung zu kommen lassen...oder einfach ignorieren und einfach weiterfahren



An Bike-Tagen nix außer Riegel und Gels essen geht auch!  Ok, danach vielleicht ein paar (Kilo) Nudeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Des kann er ned. Der hat sei 2000 uff en 6000 Flat geännert un des packts Modem ned.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> boah fahre ich wenig -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3316574#post3316574
> 
> ich werd bekloppt...



...ich aach...


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch habb gans fürschderliche Erfahrunge mid dene gemachd. Des ging soweid das ich Machegrummeln gegriet habb, wenn von dene was im Briefkasde waa.
> ...



midde rosarode ging mer des aach schon so...


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Caro: das stimmt allerdings, wüsste nicht wie ich ohne I-Net klarkommen sollte (längere Zeit)  schlimm fänd ich das so ganz ohne euch



da gibt es noch eine andere Lösung!  Wollst Du sie hören?


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Isch binn ja aa von de gud Art  ...


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch waa bra......hochdeutsch Ich war brav, eigentlich zu brav, manche nennen das auch langweilig.



   Hör auf, hör auf, ich kan ned mehr...mein Bauch...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Kann mal einer nen Hundefänger alamieren. Des mit dem Köter nimmt ja übberhand hier.


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2007)

gerd hör uff, isch glaaab ja, daste da bist ...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gerd hör uff, isch glaaab ja, daste da bist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Gerd, wo is en des Foto vom blaue Fleck?


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kann mal einer nen Hundefänger alamieren. Des mit dem Köter nimmt ja übberhand hier.



bei junkies nennt man das turkeys.


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kann mal einer nen Hundefänger alamieren. Des mit dem Köter nimmt ja übberhand hier.



zeitgleich de gleiche gedanke    

mal was anners : weiß einer von euch, wie man ein bewegtes bild in sein avatar bekommt ? ich hab hier im forum schon bewegte avatare gesehen und eigentlich ist der fuchs aufm rad auch ein animiertes gif. aber er bewegt sich net


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zum Glück sitz ich in Einzelhaft!!!



des  haste falsch verstanne, ich meinte eher die lustlosigkeit sich hinauf zu begeben.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei junkies nennt man das turkeys.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Gerd hat scheinbar ein loses Mundwerk
> 
> Ja, ich habs auch schon gemerkt. Man muß ja direkt vorsichtig mit seinen Aussagen sein wenn der Gerd dabei ist. "Feind höhrt mit"



 Abbä Lugga, Du kennst mich doch: *Nur unner der Folder!!!*    Un da aach nur, weil ich eh schon lädiert war/bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der scheint schon wieder ganz fit=frech zu sein.



Häääähh???  

   

bin ja ned uff de Kopp gefalle!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des  haste falsch verstanne, ich meinte eher die lustlosigkeit sich hinauf zu begeben.



des habbisch ned falsch verstanne!  hab mich hald verstanne gefühlt.  Genauer: Lustlosischkeid, wehche de Unbewechlichkeid...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> zeitgleich de gleiche gedanke
> 
> mal was anners : weiß einer von euch, wie man ein bewegtes bild in sein avatar bekommt ? ich hab hier im forum schon bewegte avatare gesehen und eigentlich ist der fuchs aufm rad auch ein animiertes gif. aber er bewegt sich net




Mein Teufelchen ist auch animiert gewesen. Ich hatte da keine Probleme mit. Die Datei darf halt max. 60 KB groß sein.


Die ursprünglich Datei war zu groß, da hab ich sie mit Animake verändert.
Mit Animake ist auch das Rotwild entstanden das den Berg Hoch und runter fährt. Die Software kann kostenlos geladen werden http://www.animake.de/. Probier doch mal damit aus ob er sich dort bewegt


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd, wo is en des Foto vom blaue Fleck?



seje tud mer am baa gar nix...  Die link Schulder is dick un bludunnerlaufe...  

mei kammera had mei jüngst Schwester. Ich hab zwar ihr, abbä, wo isn die??

Musse ma korz nach Eltville. 

EDIT: Blöde is, des ich mei link Baa ned ganz beuche ka...


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2007)

schöö, bis schbääder.


----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

Wer kommt denn all mit ??

ich werd so gegen 1430 an der Kapersburg sein, das sollte die logische Zeitspanne von der Hohemark berücksichtigen. Der Kater hat auch meine Telefonnummer eingespeichert und ruft ab Saalburg /Lochmühle kurz durch , ich komm Euch dann entgegen.

Dann kann ich vorher noch ma in de Tierklinik rinngugge.

CU later


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mein Teufelchen ist auch animiert gewesen. Ich hatte da keine Probleme mit. Die Datei darf halt max. 60 KB groß sein.
> 
> 
> Die ursprünglich Datei war zu groß, da hab ich sie mit Animake verändert.
> Mit Animake ist auch das Rotwild entstanden das den Berg Hoch und runter fährt. Die Software kann kostenlos geladen werden http://www.animake.de/. Probier doch mal damit aus ob er sich dort bewegt



die größe ist nicht das problem, hat ja nur 4X kb. installieren kann ich auf arbeit nix ohne admin ...
hab wieder den alten fux, der auf dem rad sah ja auch mehr wie ein wolf aus und nachher werde ich noch zu den spessartwölfen gezählt  ... ne ne ne ...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die größe ist nicht das problem, hat ja nur 4X kb. installieren kann ich auf arbeit nix ohne admin ...
> hab wieder den alten fux, der auf dem rad sah ja auch mehr wie ein wolf aus und nachher werde ich noch zu den spessartwölfen gezählt  ... ne ne ne ...



Lad in doch mal zu Deinen Bildern. Dann kann ich mal spielen. Ich fand den gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die größe ist nicht das problem, hat ja nur 4X kb. installieren kann ich auf arbeit nix ohne admin ...
> hab wieder den alten fux, der auf dem rad sah ja auch mehr wie ein wolf aus und nachher werde ich noch zu den spessartwölfen gezählt  ... ne ne ne ...



Du willst aber nicht mehr alt werden, oder?


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du willst aber nicht mehr alt werden, oder?



wer will das schon ...



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lad in doch mal zu Deinen Bildern. Dann kann ich mal spielen. Ich fand den gar nicht schlecht.



bitte schön ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo liebe Bikeundwebsüchtigen,
mein Sohn hat misch grad ebe gefrachd wass dess hier fer Seid iss.
Hmm was soll isch denn da jetzt antworde?
Liebe Griss an all.
Wolfgang


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Bikeundwebsüchtigen,
> mein Sohn hat misch grad ebe gefrachd wass dess hier fer Seid iss.
> Hmm was soll isch denn da jetzt antworde?
> Liebe Griss an all.
> Wolfgang



Guude Wolfgang,
saachem, des is die Seid, wo sich die Beiger zum Beige verabrede un Erfahrunge ausgedauscht wern! Alles annerne erklärstem in zeh Jahn...


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laber, laber, laber! Ich würde Dich zu fast allen meinen Bike-Urlauben mitnehmen!!!


Die sinn mer abbä zu deuer.  Wieso eischendlisch nur zu *fast* allen.  



Arachne schrieb:


> Hör auf, hör auf, ich kan ned mehr...mein Bauch...


Du kennst mich doch erst seit a paar Monad.   



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kann mal einer nen Hundefänger alamieren. Des mit dem Köter nimmt ja übberhand hier.


Schenk den doch dem Padres.  



Maggo schrieb:


> bei junkies nennt man das turkeys.


  



wissefux schrieb:


> .....den alten fux, der auf dem rad sah ja auch mehr wie ein wolf aus und nachher werde ich noch zu den *spessartwölfen* gezählt  ... ne ne ne ...


Da würd isch aach kaa Risiko eigehn.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2007)

Keine bange mein lieber Fuchs, bei den Wölfen herrschen strenge Aufnahmerituale. So schnell geht das nicht.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Keine bange mein lieber Fuchs, bei den Wölfen herrschen strenge Aufnahmerituale. So schnell geht das nicht.



des geht bei de Plauscher fixer! Noch aan/zwaa Posts hier un de bist adobtiert... 

ach ja, und dann wäre da noch dieser Hubbel am Alden...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2007)

Mit dem Kleingedruckten hab ich so meine Probleme. In meinem Alter sollte die Schrift größer sein oder der Zivi muss lauter vorlesen.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mit dem Kleingedruckten hab ich so meine Probleme. In meinem Alter sollte die Schrift größer sein oder der Zivi muss lauter vorlesen.



*Kein Problem! Du weißt doch, für was das Kleingedruckte gut ist: Es ist nicht dafür da, von Dir gelesen zu werden, sondern dafür, dass ich Dir später sagen kann, ich habe Dich ja darauf hingewiesen!*


----------



## andy1 (4. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> was heist denn das SI vor dem Frankfurt? kommst du aus Sindlingen?



 Puuuuuuh,

  das habe ich 7 Seiten zurück gefunden (vielleicht mittlerweile schon 9 - ihr Schwätzer;-) ) 

  Also nee, unter der Woche bin ich in SI (steht für Siegen - logo) und am WE in FFM.
  Zumindest solange das noch so ist - mit dem Auseinanderwohnen von meiner Freundin und mir.
  Aber ich fahre doch lieber bei FFM rum weil da das Wetter doch besser ist.
  Ich vergleiche es immer so:
  In SI ist das Wetter immer so wie in FFM oben aufm Feldberg - also fast.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Schenk den doch dem Padres.
> ...



grad ebbe sins noch e paa wenicher geworn! :schlitzaugesmeilie:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach ja, und dann wäre da noch dieser Hubbel am Alden...



es gibt aber aach leud, die des klaagedruckde genau lesen


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> ...
> In SI ist das Wetter immer so wie in FFM oben aufm Feldberg - also fast.



Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr................


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2007)

Soso, da werden die alten Fallenstellertricks also ausgepackt. [coffee]


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Keine bange mein lieber Fuchs, bei den Wölfen herrschen strenge Aufnahmerituale. So schnell geht das nicht.



ich kenn aber euren rudelführer und alpha-wolf von gemeinsamen afterwork-taunus-touren


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> es gibt aber aach leud, die des klaagedruckde genau lesen



hadst Du ned die letzt Uffnahmeprühfung fer des Jahr beantraachd?!  (meinedweche aach erstema falsch enum)


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hadst Du ned die letzt Uffnahmeprühfung fer des Jahr beantraachd?!  (meinedweche aach erstema falsch enum)



gut, dann halt erstema falsch enum   hat aber noch a halbes jahr zeit dademit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich kenn aber euren rudelführer und alpha-wolf von gemeinsamen afterwork-taunus-touren




Soso. Und du meinst, das verschafft dir einen Vorteil? [smokin] Na mal sehen.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gut, dann halt erstema falsch enum   hat aber noch a halbes jahr zeit dademit ...



wennsde des werglich falsch enum fährst, wersde aacheblicklich exkommuniziert!!!  un verschwinnst in de Unbekanntheit... (Uff Dauer!)


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Soso. Und du meinst, das verschafft dir einen Vorteil? [smokin] Na mal sehen.



es ist halt net unpraktisch, wenn man die rudelhierarchie kenne tut  





Arachne schrieb:


> wennsde des werglich falsch enum fährst, wersde aacheblicklich exkommuniziert!!!  un verschwinnst in de Unbekanntheit... (Uff Dauer!)



des rissigo geh isch ei


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> des rissigo geh isch ei



 ach ja, un mei neidvoll Hochachdung häddsde aach noch!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Man wird zu dem,
was man glaubt zu sein.
Wenn man sich ständig einredet,
eine Sache gehe über seine Kraft,dann
wird man schwach.
Glaube ich hingegen an
meine Fähigkeit, so werde ich
diese Fähigkeit erwerben,
auch wenn ich sie
ursprünglich nicht besaß.

_Mahatma Gandhi_​


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2007)

Sach ema Fux, kann des sei, dass dein orlaub vobei iss, weil de hier widder so agdiv bisd.


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sach ema Fux, kann des sei, dass dein orlaub vobei iss, weil de hier widder so agdiv bisd.



hast mich voll erwischt ...


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

sehr schön...ihr seid schön fleisig beim schreiben...die 10k sollten also bald geschafft sein. 

ich hab grad mal mein bike geputzt...puh...die blöde kette hat vielleicht nen modegeschmack...legt doch einfach nen rostroten mantel an...habs aber mit gutem zureden geschafft das sie den auszieht


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

@gerd...meine bestellung bei hinbike war nix...schon vorher ausverkauft...dafür hat bodo seine bekommen...nun bin ich wieder am überlegen...könnte die löffler colibri relativ günstig kriegen, aber die ist wohl nix für mich da ich rucksack fahre...sh*t...will kein 220+ EUR ausgeben *grummel*


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> ich hab grad mal mein bike geputzt...puh...die blöde kette hat vielleicht nen modegeschmack...legt doch einfach nen rostroten mantel an...habs aber mit gutem zureden geschafft das sie den auszieht



die sind da eigenwillig. Im Winter machen die das öfter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> @gerd...meine bestellung bei hinbike war nix...schon vorher ausverkauft...dafür hat bodo seine bekommen...nun bin ich wieder am überlegen...könnte die löffler colibri relativ günstig kriegen, aber die ist wohl nix für mich da ich rucksack fahre...sh*t...will kein 220+ EUR ausgeben *grummel*



schade!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> schade!



ja finde ich auch...nun weiß ich mal wieder nicht was ich für eine nehmen soll...naja fahr ich halt nicht bei regen...


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja finde ich auch...nun weiß ich mal wieder nicht was ich für eine nehmen soll...naja fahr ich halt nicht bei regen...



aaaaaahhh, lange Vorbereitung für billige Ausrede!!!! :wackelndererhobenerzeigefingersmeilie: Durchschaut! -> keine Genehmigung fürs Nichtfahren bei Regen!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja finde ich auch...nun weiß ich mal wieder nicht was ich für eine nehmen soll...naja fahr ich halt nicht bei regen...



Das meinst Du doch nicht im ernst. 
Erwachsene Männer dürfen nur auf dem Bike im Schlamm spielen und sich zusauen. Dazu gehöhrt auch Regen, verzichte nicht auf das beste beim Biken


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aaaaaahhh, lange Vorbereitung für billige Ausrede!!!! :wackelndererhobenerzeigefingersmeilie: Durchschaut! -> keine Genehmigung fürs Nichtfahren bei Regen!





Bist Du dir sicher das HKN ein Mann ist?


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aaaaaahhh, lange Vorbereitung für billige Ausrede!!!! :wackelndererhobenerzeigefingersmeilie: Durchschaut! -> keine Genehmigung fürs Nichtfahren bei Regen!



naja mit meiner shoftshell brauche ich halt wenn es regnet garnicht erst los eiern...


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das meinst Du doch nicht im ernst.
> Erwachsene Männer dürfen nur auf dem Bike im Schlamm spielen und sich zusauen. Dazu gehöhrt auch Regen, verzichte nicht auf das beste beim Biken



schlamm und wasser von unten ist mir ziemlich egal, wasser von oben weniger


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bist Du dir sicher das HKN ein Mann ist?



nöö, nie behauptet!! ich bin ein mädchen und ziehe wenn es regnet nen rock an


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bist Du dir sicher das HKN ein Mann ist?





habkeinnick schrieb:


> nöö, nie behauptet!! ich bin ein mädchen und ziehe wenn es regnet nen rock an



nächstes mal schau ich drunter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nächstes mal schau ich drunter!



*rofl* das nächste mal wird dann ja erst wieder bei trockenheit sein und dann bin ich ja auch kein mädchen mehr


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *rofl* das nächste mal wird dann ja erst wieder bei trockenheit sein und dann bin ich ja auch kein mädchen mehr



Denkst Du ich fahr nochmal mit Dir, wenn es nicht regnet, Du also keinen Rock mehr trägst???  (35km/h: Ober-  !!)


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

@Crazy & Lugga:

Wenngleich die Nas
ob spitz, ob platt
zwei Flügel
Nasenflügel hat
so liegt ihr doch
nicht viel am Fliegen.
das Laufen
scheint ihr mehr zu liegen.

_Heinz Erhardt_​


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Mal ebbes ganz anners:
Der Cartsen macht grad Urlaubsplanung, da kam natürlich die Frage bzgl. der Herbsttour auf. Wir müssen da mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Wann wollen wir fahren? es sollte frühestens im September losgehn und spätestens Ende Oktober wieder heimgehen.

Maggo was is en nun mit Dir. Besteht in dem Zeitraum die Chance für Dich ne Woche freizumachen? Sollten wir den HKN mal fragen ob er mitkommt, falls es regnet in Meran hätten wir dann wenigstens ein Mädchen für sonstige sportliche Tätigkeiten dabei!


Gibts vielleicht noch mehr Interessenten?


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Denkst Du ich fahr nochmal mit Dir, wenn es nicht regnet, Du also keinen Rock mehr trägst???  (35km/h: Ober-  !!)



na auf straße und leicht bergab geht das  dafür kannst du so schön mit dem bike stehenbleiben...


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sollten wir den HKN mal fragen ob er mitkommt, falls es regnet in Meran hätten wir dann wenigstens ein Mädchen für sonstige sportliche Tätigkeiten dabei!
> 
> 
> Gibts vielleicht noch mehr Interessenten?



hmm, da ich dieses jahr schon geplant hatte den ein oder anderen urlaub mit dem bike zu machen, besteht ja schon mal ein grundinteresse.

wohin, wie lang, wann, kosten, schwierigkeit, drops über 50 cm (hab ich am sonntag geübt), wie krieg ich mein bike dahin und und und...fragen über fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, da ich dieses jahr schon geplant hatte den ein oder anderen urlaub mit dem bike zu machen, besteht ja schon mal ein grundinteresse.
> 
> wohin, wie lang, wann, kosten, schwierigkeit, drops über 50 cm (hab ich am sonntag geübt), wie krieg ich mein bike dahin und und und...fragen über fragen



wieviel über 50cm? Mit, der ohne Schwung? Wo?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> drops über 50 cm



wo übst Du das?


Restliche Antworten später


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wieviel über 50cm? Mit, der ohne Schwung? Wo?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

Moin ihr Plauscher,
bevor gefragt wird, nein ich bin nicht eben erst aufgestanden sondern eben erst von der Arbeit gekommen.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Gerd momentan ist das zu anspruchsvoll für Dich!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd momentan ist das zu anspruchsvoll für Dich!



ok, ich mach mit: Was?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin ihr Plauscher,
> bevor gefragt wird, nein ich bin nicht eben erst aufgestanden sondern eben erst von der Arbeit gekommen.



Sehr lobenswert, geh gleich mal zur Mutti und sag Ihr das der Urlaub mit den alten Männer immernäher kommt


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, ich mach mit: Was?



Drops über 15cm, tu nich so!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wieviel über 50cm? Mit, der ohne Schwung? Wo?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo übst Du das?
> 
> Restliche Antworten später



bei uns am lidl  waren zum schluss 75 cm







oder thorsten


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin ihr Plauscher,
> bevor gefragt wird, nein ich bin nicht eben erst aufgestanden sondern eben erst von der Arbeit gekommen.



bassema uff:

moinz: 10:30-11:30 Uhr
vormiddachs: 11:30-12:00
middachs: 12:00-15:00
nachmiddach: 15:00-21:00
abend: 21:00-03:00
nachts: 03:00-10:30

so nu kannsde lerne rischdisch zu grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Hab eben nen Anschiss von der Uhrmacherin (auch MTBler) bekommen, ich würd net pfleglich mit Ihr umgehen. Nie beim Biken anziehen hat sie gesagt, auch nicht auf den Boden werfen oder an Hauswänden entlangschleifen.

Zum Schluß hat sie die ganz zart gestreichelt und gesagt, kom ich leg dich jetzt mal in den Tresor, da kannst Du dir ein paar neue Freunde suchen  

 

Die Fraa hat mich so fertisch gemacht das mir net mal mer mei eischen Telefonnummer eigefalle is


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bei uns am lidl  waren zum schluss 75 cm



Warum zeichsten kei Nachherbilder midde Eischlaachkraader?


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Warum zeichsten kei Nachherbilder midde Eischlaachkraader?



gerne gibt es aber nur von thorsten


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben nen Anschiss von der Uhrmacherin (auch MTBler) bekommen, ich würd net pfleglich mit Ihr umgehen. Nie beim Biken anziehen hat sie gesagt, auch nicht auf den Boden werfen oder an Hauswänden entlangschleifen.
> 
> Zum Schluß hat sie die ganz zart gestreichelt und gesagt, kom ich leg dich jetzt mal in den Tresor, da kannst Du dir ein paar neue Freunde suchen
> 
> ...



fer was braachsten Du e Uhr???  Kannstse doch eh ned lese! Odder is des ei mid Ansaach?  Wo isn der Lade?


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Fraa hat mich so fertisch gemacht das mir net mal mer mei eischen Telefonnummer eigefalle is



*lach*


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bei uns am lidl  waren zum schluss 75 cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leck, des würd ich mich im moment net Traue. So hätt ich Dich net eingeschätzt.
Des hat e ganz dickes Lob verdient


*Gerd Du fährst da uuf keinen Fall hin, sonst gibts ärscher un ich kenn dich gar net mehr*


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gerne gibt es aber nur von thorsten



Klar, nach Deinem Drop gab es ja auch keinen Parkplatz mehr!  

Ich glaube, Lugga möchte da auch mal hin! Ab wieviel cm fängt das denn da an?


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

@hkn: Duu, haste Moje schon was vor? Du könntest mal ein Bildchen von mir machen!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn: Duu, haste Moje schon was vor? Du könntest mal ein Bildchen von mir machen!!!




*GEEEEEEERD*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

HKN fahr da bloß net mit dem Gerd hin, der fällt derzeit schon ohne Drop. Des is viel zu gefährlich für den. Da tust Du Dir keinen gefallen. Lass es besser sein. Der fällt Dir noch auf dein Bike und machts kaput. Ach der Ärger mit dem Notarzt und schlimmstenfalls mit der Polizei.


Ne, Ne, Ne lass des lieber, werklich


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, nach Deinem Drop gab es ja auch keinen Parkplatz mehr!
> 
> Ich glaube, Lugga möchte da auch mal hin! Ab wieviel cm fängt das denn da an?



ich denke so 15-20 cm ist das niedrigste. man kann da auch nicht überall springen da manchmal die aufrechtstehenden rundsteine zu hoch über dem bürgersteig rausgucken. vom anfang geht es dann recht schnell auf die 30-35 und dann auch schon zu den 55-75 cm.

thorsten hatte sich beim ersten mal auch nicht getraut, am sonntag konnte ich ihn überzeugen das das ganz easy ist (ok vielleicht nicht mit nem HT) und danach war es so dabei das er jede weitere höhe als erste gesprungen ist. so schnell konnte ich garnicht aufs bike, wie er schon drüber war. bei den 75 cm hat man auch schon ne nette "airtime"


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn: Duu, haste Moje schon was vor? Du könntest mal ein Bildchen von mir machen!!!



das springen geht da nur am sonntag ohne probleme, restlichen tage ist der parkplatz ja von lidl kunden voll


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Ach Lugga, kei Angst!  Isch bin heit e klei Drepp, villaacht zeh/zwölf Stufe gefahn un mußt feststelle, des ich den Fototermin um e Woch verschiebe solld...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

uwe: des Absätzche da


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Also Sonntag wenns net schütte tut am Lidle, passt des Dir HKN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> uwe: des Absätzche da



Fang schon mal an das Bild von Dir an nem höheren Drop zu suche


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> HKN fahr da bloß net mit dem Gerd hin, der fällt derzeit schon ohne Drop. Des is viel zu gefährlich für den. Da tust Du Dir keinen gefallen. Lass es besser sein. Der fällt Dir noch auf dein Bike und machts kaput. Ach der Ärger mit dem Notarzt und schlimmstenfalls mit der Polizei.
> 
> 
> Ne, Ne, Ne lass des lieber, werklich



hmm, ich flieg auch das eine oder andere mal ab. allein im spätsommer innerhalb einer woche 3mal den feldi runter...

wobei wenn man auf dem parkplatz fällt tut es bestimmt richtig weh.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das springen geht da nur am sonntag ohne probleme, restlichen tage ist der parkplatz ja von lidl kunden voll



Sonnndaach? Da war noch öchendebbes...... was wa en des nur? ...


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich denke so 15-20 cm ist das niedrigste. man kann da auch nicht überall springen da manchmal die aufrechtstehenden rundsteine zu hoch über dem bürgersteig rausgucken. vom anfang geht es dann recht schnell auf die 30-35 und dann auch schon zu den 55-75 cm.
> 
> thorsten hatte sich beim ersten mal auch nicht getraut, am sonntag konnte ich ihn überzeugen das das ganz easy ist (ok vielleicht nicht mit nem HT) und danach war es so dabei das er jede weitere höhe als erste gesprungen ist. so schnell konnte ich garnicht aufs bike, wie er schon drüber war. bei den 75 cm hat man auch schon ne nette "airtime"



Mußt Du schon über die Rundsteine springen, oder kannst Du drüber fahren?


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also Sonntag wenns net schütte tut am Lidle, passt des Dir HKN?



willste wirklich? ist dein bike denn dafür ausgelegt...der andere kumpel von mir hat so nen fully-racer und der hat bei den 30 cm aufgehört, da er meinte das sein bike wohl für sowas nicht ausgelegt wäre.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also Sonntag wenns net schütte tut am Lidle, passt des Dir HKN?



 Des is unser Lugga!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> willste wirklich? ist dein bike denn dafür ausgelegt...der andere kumpel von mir hat so nen fully-racer und der hat bei den 30 cm aufgehört, da er meinte das sein bike wohl für sowas nicht ausgelegt wäre.



da meins eh immer kaput ist.... 


De Hersteller hat gesagt 50cm sollten gehn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

ach  das mit dem HT hab ich mal überlese, dademit sind selbst 5 normale Treppestuf kan Problem


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> willste wirklich? ist dein bike denn dafür ausgelegt...der andere kumpel von mir hat so nen fully-racer und der hat bei den 30 cm aufgehört, da er meinte das sein bike wohl für sowas nicht ausgelegt wäre.



Weichei! (Lebenslange Garantie!  )


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mußt Du schon über die Rundsteine springen, oder kannst Du drüber fahren?



an den stellen wo wir gesprungen sind kannste eigentlich drüber fahren...also ich mach kein bunnyhop vorher...einwenig den lenker lupfen damit du nicht zuerst mit dem vorderrad landest - das wars auch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ach  das mit dem HT hab ich mal überlese, dademit sind selbst 5 normale Treppestuf kan Problem



Ja, wemmer Knie had, die wenicher als halb so ald sin wie mei!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

Uwe: das waren mehr als 75  allerdings auch in ne Schräge


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> an den stellen wo wir gesprungen sind kannste eigentlich drüber fahren...also ich mach kein bunnyhop vorher...einwenig den lenker lupfen damit du nicht zuerst mit dem vorderrad landest - das wars auch schon



Wie lang isn Dein Vorbau?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie lang isn Dein Vorbau?



He, he, he es ist erst 6 Uhr!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weichei! (Lebenslange Garantie!  )



*lach* er nicht...ist ein selbstaufbau mit kinesis rahmen...nix mit lebenslang...

wir können auch vorher bei uns woanders üben...liegt alles in der nähe


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe: das waren mehr als 75  allerdings auch in ne Schräge



@Lugga: Fraach erst ganed wo des is, des sieht da jez annersder aus...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* er nicht...ist ein selbstaufbau mit kinesis rahmen...nix mit lebenslang...
> 
> wir können auch vorher bei uns woanders üben...liegt alles in der nähe



Du wirst immer intressanter


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe: das waren mehr als 75  allerdings auch in ne Schräge



cooles ding...


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du wirst immer intressanter



das war mein kumpel mit dem "normalen" fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe: das waren mehr als 75  allerdings auch in ne Schräge



Des war doch eh Fotomontage


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie lang isn Dein Vorbau?



keine ahnung...was man alles wissen muss zum biken..am end der dran war


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

hier diskudiere die rischdische zwaa mid, die sich im Winner ja aachendlich ga ned uffs Rad traue!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

der hkn wird mer aach immer sympaddischä


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hier diskudiere die rischdische zwaa mid, die sich im Winner ja aachendlich ga ned uffs Rad traue!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> keine ahnung...was man alles wissen muss zum biken..am end der dran war



An Deiner Stell würd mich des schon interessiere, v.a. seitdem den hast...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Gerd ich muß jetzt eml a ernst Wörtche mit Dir redde.

Du kannst net immer alles uuf en Vorbau schiebe, des geht net so weiter!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

im sommer will ich auch mal in nen bikepark...werde mir vorher noch schützer kaufen, wenn ich grad geld zuviel habe auch nen vollvisierhelm. ob ich dann mit meinem oder mit nem geliehenen rad dann da mal rumprobiere weiß ich aber noch nicht. ich denke 1m sollte drin sein - höher ist dann schon wieder so ein ding. angeblich hält mein bike drops bis zu 2m aus...nur ob das mein kopf zulässt bezweifel ich


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd ich muß jetzt eml a ernst Wörtche mit Dir redde.
> 
> Du kannst net immer alles uuf en Vorbau schiebe, des geht net so weiter!



Es gibt fer jed Gelecheheid de rischdische Vorbau!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> angeblich hält mein bike drops bis zu 2m aus]



einmal sicher


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> im sommer will ich auch mal in nen bikepark...werde mir vorher noch schützer kaufen, wenn ich grad geld zuviel habe auch nen vollvisierhelm. ob ich dann mit meinem oder mit nem geliehenen rad dann da mal rumprobiere weiß ich aber noch nicht. ich denke 1m sollte drin sein - höher ist dann schon wieder so ein ding. angeblich hält mein bike drops bis zu 2m aus...nur ob das mein kopf zulässt bezweifel ich



Da kom ich mit. Ist eh ein Armutszeugnis das die Plauscher es nicht geschaft haben wenigstens einmal im letzten Sommer nach Winterberg zu fahren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

nur wenn ic bis dahin ein passendes Gefährt hab  so eins ohne Knackefox und Dellerahme


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> einmal sicher



*lach* jo, hab ja 5 jahre garantie auf den rahmen


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da kom ich mit. Ist eh ein Armutszeugnis das die Plauscher es nicht geschaft haben wenigstens einmal im letzten Sommer nach Winterberg zu fahren.



ich finds ejer e armudszeuchnis, deses Plauscher gebt, die im Winner fast ganed fahn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da kom ich mit. Ist eh ein Armutszeugnis das die Plauscher es nicht geschaft haben wenigstens einmal im letzten Sommer nach Winterberg zu fahren.



na dann sind wir ja schon mal zu dritt bzw. viert (wenn CR nen ganzen rahmen hat


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* jo, hab ja 5 jahre garantie auf den rahmen



ich auch, und dennoch hat er ne Delle


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich finds ejer e armudszeuchnis, deses Plauscher gebt, die im Winner fast ganed fahn!



vielleicht hat er ja auch keine regenjacke


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich auch, und dennoch hat er ne Delle



auf plötzliche, unerklärliche Verformungen erstreckt sich die Garantie nicht?


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich auch, und dennoch hat er ne Delle



was ja laut den allwissenden im canyon fred nix macht...was sagt canyon dazu? hattest doch dein bike da vor kurzem...


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> vielleicht hat er ja auch keine regenjacke



e Röcksche wörddem abbä aach steje!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich finds ejer e armudszeuchnis, deses Plauscher gebt, die im Winner fast ganed fahn!



sei still! sei doch lieber froh das dei Nas dich in Ruh lässt! und bedenke,wer am lautesten hänselt, der is der Nächste!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. Januar 2007)

Bin von der Winterstein-Tour zurück, geduscht, Bike sauber, Klamotten gewaschen : 60km, 1111hm, 4:10 

Kater und Maggo sind noch unterwegs (mit dem Auto)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was ja laut den allwissenden im canyon fred nix macht...was sagt canyon dazu? hattest doch dein bike da vor kurzem...



gesagt ham se nix und gefracht hab ich Held aach net. Hoffe das Problem gibts beim esx nicht mehr-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin von der Winterstein-Tour zurück, geduscht, Bike sauber, Klamotten gewaschen : 60km, 1111hm, 4:10
> 
> Kater und Maggo sind noch unterwegs (mit dem Auto)



Whow!  War`s anstrengend?

Wieder ordentlich Punkte fürs Team! Jetzt vielleicht nur noch vier Plätze bis zu den AAAs.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sei still! sei doch lieber froh das dei Nas dich in Ruh lässt! und bedenke,wer am lautesten hänselt, der is der Nächste!



des isch mich hinlech sicher, abbä des die Nas läuft ejer ned. Un klar bin ich da froh drum un beneid Dich ned!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gesagt ham se nix und gefracht hab ich Held aach net. Hoffe das Problem gibts beim esx nicht mehr-



da hoffste wahrscheinlich umsonst...die rohrdicke wird beim esx nicht anders sein


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

gestern abend war es rund um feldberg so neblig das ich dezent beim roten kreuz an nem weg vorbei gerauscht bin und mich gewundert habe warum ich auf einmal auf ner straße fahre  

ach und ich brauch MEHR licht


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin von der Winterstein-Tour zurück, geduscht, Bike sauber, Klamotten gewaschen : 60km, 1111hm, 4:10
> 
> Kater und Maggo sind noch unterwegs (mit dem Auto)



im dunklen geputzt? oder haste ne flutlicht-bike-waschanlage?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach und ich brauch MEHR licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2007)

morsche zusamme,

ich les den haufen posts seid heut mittag später, ich trach jetzt die punkte ein und geh in die wanne.
bei mir warns 3:49 bei 49.22km und 880hm un dich fands seeehr anstrengend.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche zusamme,
> 
> ich les den haufen posts seid heut mittag später, ich trach jetzt die punkte ein und geh in die wanne.
> bei mir warns 3:49 bei 49.22km und 880hm un dich fands seeehr anstrengend.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


>



jo das licht sieht schon ordentlich aus...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

hat nur nen fuffi gekost  und ist ganz einfach zu bauen


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ....ganz easy ist (ok vielleicht nicht mit nem HT) ...



Nedde mal die 10-15 cm sind middem HT möschlisch ??? 





vielleischd kann isch's Geschedeil bewaise (muß hald en paar Ersatzschläusche midbringe)


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Nedde mal die 10-15 cm sind middem HT möschlisch ???



och bestimmt sind die und auch noch mehr möglich...denke es kommt erstmal auf das gewicht an, dann die qualität des rahmens und auch das können des fahrers gut zu landen...

und wenn ihr öfters beim fuchstanz/sandplaken seid, dann nehmt doch den trail mit den 4 oder 5 absätzen zum sandplaken hin. der dritte müsste auch so ca. 15-20cm haben


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och bestimmt sind die und auch noch mehr möglich...denke es kommt erstmal auf das gewicht an, dann die qualität des rahmens und auch das können des fahrers gut zu landen...
> 
> und wenn ihr öfters beim fuchstanz/sandplaken seid, dann nehmt doch den trail mit den 4 oder 5 absätzen zum sandplaken hin. der dritte müsste auch so ca. 15-20cm haben



über die Fliehch ich.  Ist mein Lieblingstrailstück!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

Müsst ihr mir mal zeigen


Frank: hab mich heut einigermaßen gefühlt und daher gefacht ich unterstütz mal mein Team ein wenig, aber lieber mal nicht gleich übertrieben damit ich morgen nicht wieder flach liege


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

20cm Absätze sind nur Bergauf eine Herausforderung


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...denke es kommt erstmal auf das gewicht an,


Wer ist hier dick ? (frei nach einem gallischen Steinträger mit mehr als 93kg Kampfgewicht)


habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann die qualität des rahmens


naja Cube halt, hat bisher auch andere Dinge ausgehalten 


habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...und auch das können des fahrers gut zu landen......und wenn ihr öfters beim fuchstanz/sandplaken seid, dann nehmt doch den trail mit den 4 oder 5 absätzen zum sandplaken hin. der dritte müsste auch so ca. 15-20cm haben


Dann werds geije 

Ei wo is dann der Lidl (Ort?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> über die Fliehch ich.  Ist mein Lieblingstrailstück!



die sind schon prima, wobei beim 5 und der nässe es auch recht schnell nen abflug geben kann, den durchfahre ich zur zeit nur


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Müsst ihr mir mal zeigen
> 
> 
> Frank: hab mich heut einigermaßen gefühlt und daher gefacht ich unterstütz mal mein Team ein wenig, aber lieber mal nicht gleich übertrieben damit ich morgen nicht wieder flach liege



Wenn ich nicht wieder lädiert wäre, hätte ich gesagt: "Kommendes Wochenende haben wir euch!"


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ei wo is dann der Lidl (Ort?)



neu-anspach ist der, quasi von bad homburg, über die saalburg richtung usingen, auf der bundesstraße bleiben bis es rechts abgeht, der straße bis zur ampel folgen, dort links abbiegen und bei der nächsten ampel links ab, dann wieder links und die zweite wieder links und SIE HABEN DAS ZIEL ERREICHT

parkplätze gibt es genug *lachweg*


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 20cm Absätze sind nur Bergauf eine Herausforderung



Bitte! 20cm doch nicht!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die sind schon prima, wobei beim 5 und der nässe es auch recht schnell nen abflug geben kann, den durchfahre ich zur zeit nur



Bin am Sondach widder drübbergefloche. Baam letzde villaacht e bissi vorsichdischer, da denn ja e paar Wurzele komme.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> neu-anspach ist der, quasi von bad homburg, über die saalburg richtung usingen, auf der bundesstraße bleiben bis es rechts abgeht, der straße bis zur ampel folgen, dort links abbiegen und bei der nächsten ampel links ab, dann wieder links und die zweite wieder links und SIE HABEN DAS ZIEL ERREICHT
> 
> parkplätze gibt es genug *lachweg*



Welches Weichei will da mim Audo hin?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

Gerd: ich meinte eher als bergab!   sollst du mich doch besser kennen


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin am Sondach widder drübbergefloche. Baam letzde villaacht e bissi vorsichdischer, da denn ja e paar Wurzele komme.



Angefange had ich demit im Sommer mim Ransom... Des is en ausgezeichnede Trailvorkosder!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: ich meinte eher als bergab!   sollst du mich doch besser kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Angefange had ich demit im Sommer mim Ransom... Des is en ausgezeichnede Trailvorkosder!



das war ja auch ein bike was mir vorgeschwebte...nur so wie ich es gerne gehabt hätte 5k EUR...war mir dann zuviel...mit meinem 1.9k schnäppchen fährt es sich auch ganz prima und es ist bis auf die XT kurbel alles dran was ich wollte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

geht das Torque noch ausreichend bergauf? Frage jetzt auch mal die anderen aus unserem Grüppchen wie sie das einschätzen


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

werd jetzt mal was schaffen, vielleicht liest man sich ja später


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Müsst ihr mir mal zeigen
> ...



Kennst Du. Sind wir bei der DIMB Hochtaunustour hoch gefahren. Geht auf der Feldbergseite der Kanonenstraße (Straße nach Oberursel) links von der Gaststätte am Sandplacken rein. Schmaler Pfad.

Ist für Dich nur Schonkost...


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> geht das Torque noch ausreichend bergauf? Frage jetzt auch mal die anderen aus unserem Grüppchen wie sie das einschätzen



hmm, das ist so ein ding...ich glaub ich bin eh nicht so der bergauffahrer..aber ich komme mit dem überall hoch wo ich auch mit dem HT hoch kam, z.B. auch auf den feldberg über das "steile" stück - ohne die gabel abzusenken


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> werd jetzt mal was schaffen, vielleicht liest man sich ja später



späder isses arachne im Offffffffffffffffff.....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, das ist so ein ding...ich glaub ich bin eh nicht so der bergauffahrer..aber ich komme mit dem überall hoch wo ich auch mit dem HT hoch kam, z.B. auch auf den feldberg über das "steile" stück - ohne die gabel abzusenken



 Ich käme dort damit wohl eher nicht hoch!  Hast Du vorne `nen 20er?


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist für Dich nur Schonkost...



also lässt der CR es auch lieber krachen...cool...ich freu mich schon wieder wenn der trail hinten runter zum feldbergkastell wieder trocken ist...ich mag halt doch grip haben


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich käme dort damit wohl eher nicht hoch!  Hast Du vorne `nen 20er?



jetzt kommt es natürlich drauf an was du als "steiles" stück meinst...ich meine das auffahrt die zur zeit auf der linken seite so extrem ausgewaschen ist...und was ich für nen ritzel habe...keine ahnung...standard halt


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> späder isses arachne im Offffffffffffffffff.....................



geht DSL immer noch nicht? wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also lässt der CR es auch lieber krachen...cool...ich freu mich schon wieder wenn der trail hinten runter zum feldbergkastell wieder trocken ist...ich mag halt doch grip haben



Ja, der ist (besonders bei Grip) auch fein!  Bist Du den mal hoch?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

Ich mags auch lieber trocken, vor allem den Felsigen ram da am Alde und Feldi.
Das steile Stück am Feldi, meinst du damit das 39%ige? Das komme ich nur zu fuss hoch 
oder doch nur den Kram knapp überhalb der 20%


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jetzt kommt es natürlich drauf an was du als "steiles" stück meinst...ich meine das auffahrt die zur zeit auf der linken seite so extrem ausgewaschen ist...und was ich für nen ritzel habe...keine ahnung...standard halt



Ich meine wir sprechen über dieselbe Stelle, der weiße Weg, vom Sandplacken hoch kommend.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> geht DSL immer noch nicht? wie geil ist das denn?



am schlimmsten ist, am nächsten Tag eure Posts nach zu arbeiten...


----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

Bin auch widder da. Mei Tour ging bis 18.34 brutto, waren 247 min Netto, nur 882 hm 48,6km wobei der Morast wurde immer tiiiieeefffer unnerwegs. Hab es allerdings vorgezogen den Trail an der Kreuzkapelle nicht zu fahren, nachdem ich die ersten 800m bis zur Nabe im Morast steckte, hab ich nen kleinen Umweg gewählt, der mir doch noch richtich km gebracht hat und war dann nach dem Schnellduschen meinen Kater abholen.

Der muss morgen noch mal gespritzt werden und morgen abend sind die Blutwerte da. Bislang ist nur Fakt das das Fieber unter Antibiose runner ist und er Wasser in der Lunge hat so wie alle Lymphe geschwollen.

Heut abend macht er schon Theater und will die Trails, die wir gefahren sind nachlaufen. Aber Hausarrest bis auf weiteres.
Morgen abend wisse mer mehr.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, der ist (besonders bei Grip) auch fein!  Bist Du den mal hoch?



nur einen teil davon...im sommer mal von unten die ersten 2 stücke...und beim zweiten kurz vor ende versagt...


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich meine wir sprechen über dieselbe Stelle, der weiße Weg, vom Sandplacken hoch kommend.



wo auch immer der weiße stein ist...sandplanken, über die strasse am wasserspeicher vorbei, auf den betonierten parkplatz grad weiter hoch usw.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Der war fürn Gerd nicht für Dich Frank.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nur einen teil davon...im sommer mal von unten die ersten 2 stücke...und beim zweiten kurz vor ende versagt...



Ich bin mal mim fUEL, Whitesummer und noch ein paar das letzte Stück hoch. Habe es in einem geschafft, war aber immer kurz über meiner Grenze und ich oben fix und fertig und mächtig stolz!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der war fürn Gerd nicht für Dich Frank.



Hab schon gemerkt, dass Du wieder da bist, macht aber nichts! Freue mich trotzdem!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wo auch immer der weiße stein ist...sandplanken, über die strasse am wasserspeicher vorbei, auf den betonierten parkplatz grad weiter hoch usw.



Weg, nicht Stein. Genau der ist es!  Der ist so hell geschottert.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Ich sachs ja nur ungern, aber so a Stünnche uff de Couch, wenn mer weis das so manche beim Sauwetter mit em Bike uff em Bersch, sin tut gut.

Bin mit em schöne Knutscher geweckt worn, die Lachsnuddeln waren schon fertisch. So machts Lewe Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich sachs ja nur ungern, aber so a Stünnche uff de Couch, wenn mer weis das so manche beim Sauwetter mit em Bike uff em Bersch, sin tut gut.
> 
> Bin mit em schöne Knutscher geweckt worn, die Lachsnuddeln waren schon fertisch. So machts Lewe Spaß!



Klar, Couchpotatoes langd des.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, Couchpotatoes langd des.



*Neidischer Bock*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Neidischer Bock*


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Des isses was ich so mag an Dir


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

Weiß nicht welchen Weg ihr meint, vermute aber dieser da der da raus kommt:


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2007)

jungs und mädel,

wir sinn widder top30  solang bis die annern ihre punkte eintragen...


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Weiß nicht welchen Weg ihr meint, vermute aber dieser da der da raus kommt:



Erkennen tue ich ihn nicht eindeutig. Er könnte es jedenfalls sein und die Beschreibung paßt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

Wenn es der Weg ist, dann sehe ich das Problem nicht 
Ist doch eigentlich gar nicht so schwer zu merken so ein Schild. Schaut man in die andere Richtung sieht man eine Strasse, bzw eine Kreuzung und diese Kneipe rechts auf der Ecke, Rotes Kreuz glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jungs und mädel,
> 
> wir sinn widder top30  solang bis die annern ihre punkte eintragen...



e Stündche von heit habbich aach noch ned eigedraache. Villaacht fahr isch aach noch aans. Ebbe häd isch gern jemand, der misch devon abhäld... Mei Baa maant des gestern war noch ned de Zenid.  

Isch muß noch zwaa Daach von La Balma nachdraache!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn es der Weg ist, dann sehe ich das Problem nicht



Für mich das Gewicht und die Geometrie des Torque. Ich bin froh, dass ich mit meinem Tupperbike einigermaßen zügig hoch komme!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des isses was ich so mag an Dir



Manchma habbisch ehrlische Momende!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

Bist du das Torque mal gefahren?


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bist du das Torque mal gefahren?



Nö, reine Vorurteile... 

HKN, Duu... wollten wir nach dem Uphill nicht mal tauschen?


----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bist du das Torque mal gefahren?



Wie wärs en mal mit fahren. Ich hab zwar mehrere Fahrräder, die werrren awwer alle bewescht und zwar ned wenisch.  

Meiner Fraa ihrs könnt vielleicht mit deim konguriere im Dezember. dadefür spielt die subber tennis. und hätte noch mehr Alternaiv punkde wie manch einer vom radfahren 

Da die mit nach Gran Canaria fährt wird se aach im Jenner mehr Punkde wie Du krische, würde se in unserm Diem sein

Also träum ned von neue bikes sonnern fhr deins damit es Ptina krischt. und wenns soweit iss unn de dauernd denkst mehr Federweg, mehr Freizeit mehr Spaß dann hol DIr en Langhuber.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie wärs en mal mit fahren. Ich hab zwar mehrere Fahrräder, die werrren awwer alle bewescht und zwar ned wenisch.
> 
> Meiner Fraa ihrs könnt vielleicht mit deim konguriere im Dezember. dadefür spielt die subber tennis. und hätte noch mehr Alternaiv punkde wie manch einer vom radfahren
> 
> Da die mit nach Gran Canaria fährt wird se aach im Jenner mehr Punkde wie Du krische, würde se in unserm Diem sein



heit isser doch wenichsdens e bissi gefahn!  gib de aanser doch e ma e schangs!


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2007)

> HKN, Duu... wollten wir nach dem Uphill nicht mal tauschen?



aha, dich interessiert also die uphilltauglicheit von dem ding, deswegen tauschst du, wenn du oben bist??


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aha, dich interessiert also die uphilltauglicheit von dem ding, deswegen tauschst du, wenn du oben bist??



 Mist! Had doch aaner gemergd...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

Wenn der Frank mich nicht in ruhe lässt von wegen "fahren fahren fahren, scheiß auf krank" selbst wenn ich gefahren bin, dann trag ich se einfach nimmer ein die Pungde! PAH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2007)

ich merk alles, manchmal sag ich halt niggs dezu.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn der Frank mich nicht in ruhe lässt von wegen "fahren fahren fahren, scheiß auf krank" selbst wenn ich gefahren bin, dann trag ich se einfach nimmer ein die Pungde! PAH!



uups, jez werder aachema e bissi zornisch un sensiebel. Ob des aasteckend is? Lugga, geje ma e bissi vom Crazy weg!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich merk alles, manchmal sag ich halt niggs dezu.



da hädsde ma grad nix zu saache brauche!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mal ebbes ganz anners:
> Der Cartsen macht grad Urlaubsplanung, da kam natürlich die Frage bzgl. der Herbsttour auf. Wir müssen da mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Wann wollen wir fahren? es sollte frühestens im September losgehn und spätestens Ende Oktober wieder heimgehen.
> 
> Maggo was is en nun mit Dir. Besteht in dem Zeitraum die Chance für Dich ne Woche freizumachen? Sollten wir den HKN mal fragen ob er mitkommt, falls es regnet in Meran hätten wir dann wenigstens ein Mädchen für sonstige sportliche Tätigkeiten dabei!
> ...



Ja


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

Ich bin halt nur empfindlich wenns um die Gesundheit geht.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

@HKN un alle Hüpfwoller:

Wollen wir den Lidl-Termin auf nächste Woche Sonntag verlegen?  Würde mir und meinem Bein und so besser passen!  Könntest Du da auch HKN?


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ja



achso, da fehlt ja auch noch ein statement meinerseits. bei mir isses im frühjahr unn im herbst immer schlecht mit freizeit. hab ich mitm hersch vorhin schon besproche.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ja



D.h. bisher wolle mitkomme:

De Hersch
MTK-Cube
Arachne
Cracy Racer
Nils
meiner einer




Maggo schrieb:


> achso, da fehlt ja auch noch ein statement meinerseits. bei mir isses im frühjahr unn im herbst immer schlecht mit freizeit. hab ich mitm hersch vorhin schon besproche.



wann fängt de Herbst bei Dir an?



@Cracy: Lass Dich net vom fuel ärgern, der werd nur nervös weil die 1 immer dichter an euch ranrücke


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> im dunklen geputzt? oder haste ne flutlicht-bike-waschanlage?



Die Winterfahrer  leisten sich diese kleine Annehmlichkeit, oder 

Du solltest aber aufpassen, das es nicht unter Dein Röckchen spritzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> D.h. bisher wolle mitkomme:
> 
> De Hersch
> MTK-Cube
> ...



ende august geht dann bis ca november/dezember ) scheiß a*****


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> scheiß a*****



Da kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2007)

die arbeit find ich nichtmal so schlimm, nur die viele schöne Freizeit die dadurch wegfällt


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2007)

unn ausserdem iss hier nix los, ich geh uff die couch unn in zehn minuten fallen mir die augen zu.

gute nacht jim bob, john boy, arachne,lugga,cr,mtk cube, hkn, caro und alle anderen die ich vergessen habe.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> unn ausserdem iss hier nix los, ich geh uff die couch unn in zehn minuten fallen mir die augen zu.
> 
> gute nacht jim bob, john boy, arachne,lugga,cr,mtk cube, hkn, caro und alle anderen die ich vergessen habe.



Geh direkt ins Bett, Couch is nix, keine richtige Erholung!!!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## arkonis (4. Januar 2007)

ok, wer will am Sonntag mal eine Tour machen, vielleicht auch mal wieder den Feldi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ok, wer will am Sonntag mal eine Tour machen, vielleicht auch mal wieder den Feldi



Sonntag kann ich nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Januar 2007)

GN8 Maggo


----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sonntag kann ich nicht.



Ich hab Zeit am So


----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bin halt nur empfindlich wenns um die Gesundheit geht.



Ich auch, deshalb härte ich mich ab in dem ich bei jedem Wetter radfahre ausser, wenn ich krank bin


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich hab Zeit am So ( Ende Zitat)und ich will hier nur mal sagen dass es absolut unbefriedigend ist mit solch dämlichen Ausreden 5! Wochen zu entschuldigen.
> Hier geht es um ne Teamleistung und wäre ich beim Daniel im Team wären wir auf Platz 2, weil nämlich selbst die die wenig fahren immer noch regelmässig Punkte bringen und das frustriert mich., das das hier nicht so ist.
> Vielleicht würde es Euch interessieren, wenn ich die Punkte nicht gemacht hätte und jemand mit dem von Euch vorgegebenen Schnitt stattdessen im Team wäre, stünde das Team auf Platz1233; und ihr wäret motiviert unter die top 1000 zu kommen.( zu jetzt unter den top 50)
> Ich fahre kontinuirlich mein Ding jahrein, jahraus und mein Anteil steigt stetig am Gesamtergebniss, da würde jeder schlechte Laune kriegen und von wegen Gesundheit. Seit ich Unternehemer bin war ich in 23 Jahren insgesamt 3 Tage Krank und wegen meiner gebrochenen Schulter insgesammt 13 Tage im Krankenhaus.
> ...



Mensch Frank,

bist Du wirklich so enttäuscht?


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @HKN un alle Hüpfwoller:
> 
> Wollen wir den Lidl-Termin auf nächste Woche Sonntag verlegen?  Würde mir und meinem Bein und so besser passen!  Könntest Du da auch HKN?



sonntags ist eigentlich fast immer gut...und der parkplatz haut nicht so schnell ab...


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sonntags ist eigentlich fast immer gut...und der parkplatz haut nicht so schnell ab...



prima!  Dann nehme ich mir mal locker Sonntag, den 14.1. vor.


----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mensch Frank,
> 
> bist Du wirklich so enttäuscht?



Nein gar nicht


----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

Gn8


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2007)

GN8 Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ja, weil stell Dir vor,Du hättest einen top begabten Mitarbeiter, der statt zu arbeiten nur jammert, da kommt mir die Galle



Haben wir irgendwelche Regeln aufgestellt oder haben wir vereinbart wieviel Punkte jeder einbringen muss?


----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Haben wir irgendwelche Regeln aufgestellt oder haben wir vereinbart wieviel Punkte jeder einbringen muss?



*Team *


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ja, weil stell Dir vor,Du hättest einen top begabten Mitarbeiter, der statt zu arbeiten nur jammert, da kommt mir die Galle



Duu, der Winterpokal ist Spaß! Ich weiß nicht, wie es für euch ist, aber für mich ist es ja der erste Winterpokal und damit auch das erste mal, dass ich entsprechende Erfahrungen sammle.

Klar finde ich es toll mich mit den mir bekannten Teilnehmern zu vergleichen! Trotzdem bin ich so realistisch zu wissen, dass ich mehr als im Augenblick unter keinen Umständen leisten könnte. Sowohl körperlich, als auch bezogen auf die mir zur Verfügung stehende Zeit. Ich investiere im Augenblick viel mehr Zeit, als ich vernünftigerweise erübrigen kann. Du fUEL und so Leute, wie der Padres-Team sind für mich völlig außer Konkurrenz! Außerdem wissen wir auch, dass es einige (viele) gibt, die ihre Zeiten "etwas" großzügiger eintragen. Ich würde mich deshalb auch nie mit mir nicht bekannten Teilnehmern vergleichen!

Wenn ich aufgrund meiner diesmal gesammelten Erfahrungen und meiner Ansprüche unzufrieden wäre, könnte ich das jedenfalls niemandem ernsthaft vorwerfen. Klar ziehe ich den Lugga gerne ein wenig auf!  Ihm meine ernste Unzufriedenheit zu übermitteln, fände ich jedoch hoffnungslos. Er würde sich ärgern und ich würde mich am Ende da noch hineinsteigern... Wenn ich also unzufrieden wäre, würde ich für den nächsten Winterpokal meine Konsequenzen daraus ziehen. Nur um das nochmal klar zu stellen, ich bin nicht unzufrieden!  Alleine schon die durch den Winterpokal z.B. entstandene Weihnachtsfeier, oder das noch entstehende Plauschertrikot stellen ihn für mich als eine feine Sache dar!   

 Bitte, bitte, kein böses Blut!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gn8
> glaub ich überschlaf das und morgen zieh ich  das team zurück,, da es ja auch keine Meinungen zu meiner kumullierten Wut gibt.
> Vor allem nicht zu der Ursache.



abwadde, Tee dringe un mein Beidraach lese!


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Haben wir irgendwelche Regeln aufgestellt oder haben wir vereinbart wieviel Punkte jeder einbringen muss?



Oh ja, selbstverständlich!!!  Duu müßtest eigentlich schon bei 836,72 Punkten sein!!!    Wann holst Du die fehlenden 1254 nach???


----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> abwadde, Tee dringe un mein Beidraach lese!



-


----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nur de Lugga is kaan Jammerlappe und vor allem hat der Humor und krischt das hin mit dere Kritik, der Greezy ( Isch hab en werklich gern,den Kerl) jammert abber rum und hat 25 % weniger Punkte wie z. b. die Caro, die ihr Kinner versorge muss und en richtige Job und keine Ausbildung realissiert.
> 
> Ich muss mir ja auch nallerhand Kritik gefalle lasse von wegen Beikliste oder vermeindlich deure Hose und und Watt solls?



Geh jetzt inz Bett


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ne aber sstark anfangen und noch viel stärker nachlassen ist für ein *Team *vorbei am Gedanken.



Frank,
Du bringst doch aber auch eine Spitzenleistung.  Wer soll den da mithalten?


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2007)

Gud Nachd Frank. 

Gerd Du solltest langsam mal de PC wechseln.
Nachd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Duu, der Winterpokal ist Spaß! Ich weiß nicht, wie es für euch ist, aber für mich ist es ja der erste Winterpokal und damit auch das erste mal, dass ich entsprechende Erfahrungen sammle.
> 
> Klar finde ich es toll mich mit den mir bekannten Teilnehmern zu vergleichen! Trotzdem bin ich so realistisch zu wissen, dass ich mehr als im Augenblick unter keinen Umständen leisten könnte. Sowohl körperlich, als auch bezogen auf die mir zur Verfügung stehende Zeit. Ich investiere im Augenblick viel mehr Zeit, als ich vernünftigerweise erübrigen kann. Du fUEL und so Leute, wie der Padres-Team sind für mich völlig außer Konkurrenz! Außerdem wissen wir auch, dass es einige (viele) gibt, die ihre Zeiten "etwas" großzügiger eintragen. Ich würde mich deshalb auch nie mit mir nicht bekannten Teilnehmern vergleichen!
> 
> ...



-


----------



## fUEL (4. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Frank,
> Du bringst doch aber auch eine Spitzenleistung.-


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nur de Lugga is kaan Jammerlappe


un was fer aaner des is!


fUEL schrieb:


> und vor allem hat der Humor


Wann? 


fUEL schrieb:


> und krischt das hin mit dere Kritik,


redde mer vom gleiche???    


fUEL schrieb:


> der Greezy ( Isch hab en werklich gern,den Kerl) jammert abber rum und hat 25 % weniger Punkte wie z. b. die Caro, die ihr Kinner versorge muss und en richtige Job und keine Ausbildung realissiert.


da bin ich jez e ma maggo (da saach ich nix zu)


fUEL schrieb:


> Ich muss mir ja auch nallerhand Kritik gefalle lasse von wegen Beikliste oder vermeindlich deure Hose und und Watt solls?


Des war doch alles kei Kritik. Ich had dei beiglist werglich ned rischdisch inderprediert und ich wüßt aach ned, wer dei hochwerdische Klamodde kritisiert hätt.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gud Nachd Frank.
> 
> Gerd Du solltest langsam mal de PC wechseln.
> Nachd.



ohne Forums-Anschluß???  

Ne, ich blaab hier un fahr villaacht glei noch e Rund!


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Januar 2007)

gude Nacht @all


(den 14.01. merk ich mir auch mal vor; mit Auto bis max. Hohemark)


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> gude Nacht @all
> 
> 
> (den 14.01. merk ich mir auch mal vor; mit Auto bis max. Hohemark)



Gute Nacht!

(   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Lies doch mal den Thread und realisier, daß der Crazy in den letzten6 Wochen weniger Punkte gemacht hat wie du am Montag.
> Es geht ums Team, nett um mich, o.k.?



Eigentlich wollte ich nur ausdrücken, welchen Respekt ich vor Dir habe.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> gude Nacht @all
> 
> 
> (den 14.01. merk ich mir auch mal vor; mit Auto bis max. Hohemark)



na hut ab, da treff ich euch dann auf der saalburg...oder bin schon im eimer wenn wir beim lidl ankommen...ach stimmt, ich hab ja garkeine regenjacke *primaausrede*

ups GN8 Cube


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Januar 2007)

Leud, habt euch doch mal alle wieder lieb! Das ist ja nicht auszuhalten, wenn hier so ernst geplauscht wird. Da macht das Spionieren ja gar keinen Spaß.  Nehmt die Sache nicht zu ernst. Nächstes Jahr könnt ihr ja ein Leistungsteam und ein Just fur Fun-Team nach dem diesjährigen Ergebnis aufstellen, dann sieht das anders aus.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> un was fer aaner des is!


ich fall aber net bei jeder Gelgenheit auf die Nase


Arachne schrieb:


> Wann?


sei Ruhig


Arachne schrieb:


> redde mer vom gleiche???


Der Frank der kennt mich schon gut, Du Jammerlappe


Arachne schrieb:


> da bin ich jez e ma maggo (da saach ich nix zu)


des is mer ja gewohnt von Dir, erst es Maul weit uufreise und dann es Spätzche einziehe


Arachne schrieb:


> Des war doch alles kei Kritik. Ich had dei beiglist werglich ned rischdisch inderprediert und ich wüßt aach ned, wer dei hochwerdische Klamodde kritisiert hätt.


Net Kritisiert hast de se, neidisch bist, gebs zu


...und dann war da noch der schöne Trail am See vor dem de gekniffe hast. Da is doch gar kein Weg hast de gesacht. Sogar den Maggo hast Du uff dei Seit gezoche. Nur de Cartsen hat sich getraut, des is ja auch en richtische Mann. Na ja, so wies dann weiterging war des vielleicht für Dich und deine Fahrkünste die bessere Entscheidung.

Rischtiche Männer tarne sich mit Sattelstützeklemme nur Pussis tun so als ob se des net brauche damit se net erkannt wern.


In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen verbliebenen ne Gute Nacht

       jetzt sach mal was dezu


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Leud, habt euch doch mal alle wieder lieb! Das ist ja nicht auszuhalten, wenn hier so ernst geplauscht wird. Da macht das Spionieren ja gar keinen Spaß.  Nehmt die Sache nicht zu ernst. Nächstes Jahr könnt ihr ja ein Leistungsteam und ein Just fur Fun-Team nach dem diesjährigen Ergebnis aufstellen, dann sieht das anders aus.



Des wird schon widder, kei Angst, für rischitsche Ärger ham mer uns doch all viel zu lieb.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Da sich hier ja keiner mehr traut was zu schreiben geh Ich jetzt endgültig in die Kist

GN8


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na hut ab, da treff ich euch dann auf der saalburg...oder bin schon im eimer wenn wir beim lidl ankommen...ach stimmt, ich hab ja garkeine regenjacke *primaausrede*
> 
> ups GN8 Cube



Sonntag regnet es nicht!  Magst Du nicht gleich zur Hohemark kommen?


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Die Arachne krabbelt nun ins Off.... Seid lieb zueinander (!) und wartet, bis ich wieder zum ordentlich Austeilen da bin!!  

Gute Nacht!


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

na wenn alle gehen, dann sag ich auch mal

GN8


----------



## fUEL (5. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn der Frank mich nicht in ruhe lässt von wegen "fahren fahren fahren, scheiß auf krank" selbst wenn ich gefahren bin, dann trag ich se einfach nimmer ein die Pungde! PAH!



Guten Morgen, liebe Sorgen

*Ich glaube Crazy ja jederzeit das er krank ist und er soll das auch bitte unbedingt auskurieren. *Wenn das anders rüberkommt war das mein Fehler, denn ich hab auf obiges Post genauso beleidigt reagiert, wie er beleidigt war, dass ich nicht sofort seine Punkte gestern realisiert und gewürdigt habe. *Tut mir leid.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (5. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn der Frank mich nicht in ruhe lässt von wegen "fahren fahren fahren, scheiß auf krank" selbst wenn ich gefahren bin, dann trag ich se einfach nimmer ein die Pungde! PAH!



???? in dem Zusammenhang und zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem keinerlei Kritik steht/direkt vorausgegangen war ??????


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2007)

ach franky, nimms doch net so ernst mit dem winterpokal.
jeder fährt so viel er kann und gut is   und ich finde, du machst deine sache ausserordentlich prima   
und alle anderen fahren bestimmt so viel wie eben geht und sicher auch die ein oder andere tour etwas länger um pungte zu machen.

guck mal in unserem team die verteilung an. sieht eigentlich net viel anners aus als bei euch. de padres mit 45 %  und der rest dümpelt dahinter rum (net bös gemeint). is halt so.

ich persönlich vergleich in der hauptsache mein ergebnis mit dem eigenen aus dem vorjahr. das waren 436 pungte. da komm ich dieses jahr wahrscheinlich gar net mehr ran  

und morgern früh will ich lesen, dass es deinem kater wieder gut geht ! das ist viel viel wichtiger !

habbe feddisch


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Januar 2007)

Morsche zusamme

und wech....


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

mein lieber herr gesangsverein,

was war denn gestern noch los hier?? da bin ich ja froh, dass ich ins bett bin, sonst hätt ich noch ne schwer deprimierte phase bekommen. ich hatte sogar in erwägung gezogen nochmal aufzustehen un dzu checken, was hier noch passiert ist, zum glück bin ich liegen geblieben.

ich glaube nicht, dass man den wp über die maße ernst nehmen sollte, vielmehr gehts doch lediglich darum seine form über den winter nicht zu verlieren und mit sicherheit auch darum den ein oder anderen konkurenten hinter sich zu lassen. am allermeißten aber geht es doch aber um den spaß an der sache und darum sich mit gleichgesinnten zum biken zu verabreden. ich für meinen teil kann mich auch mehr dazu motivieren zu biken, wenn der ein oder andere mitfährt, alleine fahren und zwar jeden tag wär nix für mich. wenn ich dann noch sehe, wieviel der sebastian im sommer unterwegs war kann ich nur den hut ziehen, jetzt kommt die ausbildung dazu, dass ist ja auch ein neuer lebensabschnitt, der mit sicherheit auch einiges an kraft kostet, dann noch ohne auto am arsch der welt zu wohnen (verstehst net falsch crazy??!?!!) ist mit sicherheit nicht einfach, morgens sackefrüh aufstehen und am abend mit der bahn ne halbe weltreise zurücklegen, da bleibt nicht mehr viel vom tag übrig.

als ich im spätsommer auf den winterpokal aufmerksam gemacht habe gabs ja erst zweimal plauschertypisch überhaupt kein feedback und dann wars auch eher ein "ja können wir machen" als ein "juhu, winterpokal das ist ja supiduftespitze, klar ich bin dabei!!!!" und jetzt sind wir konstant mit respektablen ergebnissen unterwegs, ich finde nicht, dass das ein umstand ist, über den man sich beschweren sollte, auch wenn an der spitze der beiden teams jeweils ein leistungsträger steht, das ist wie der fux schon gesagt hat bei den taunusleuten genauso. also bitte kein fass aufmachen, ich glaube wir sind uns durch den WP schon alle ein stückchen näher gekommen und das ist ja auch was, das zählt  , geht zumindest mir so, der am anfang letzten jahres keine wirklich zuverlässigen mitfahrer hatte und sich im hochtaunus wahrscheinlich auf dem weg zum fuchstanz schon verfahren hätte. 

also, ich lasse mich nicht mit runterziehen und bin mit meinem ergebniss bisher zufrieden, letztes jahr warns grade mal 174punkte über den kompletten zeitraum, ebenso find ichs klasse den anschluss in diesem thread gefunden zu haben, ich kann mich an statements meinerseits erinnern, dass mir das ibc zu unpersönlich sei und jetzt fehlt ihr mir schon, wenn ich mal nenn tag nicht onlne sein kann, ich denek das sagt genug aus.


zuguterletzt, ich hab nen heidenrespekt vor deiner leistung frank, nicht nur bezogen auf den WP, ich bin nach fünf tagen am stück schon platt und mag mich nicht mehr bewegen, ich denke wir geben alle fast 100% weiter so.


----------



## fUEL (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mein lieber herr gesangsverein,
> 
> was war denn gestern noch los hier?? da bin ich ja froh, dass ich ins bett bin, sonst hätt ich noch ne schwer deprimierte phase bekommen. ich hatte sogar in erwägung gezogen nochmal aufzustehen un dzu checken, was hier noch passiert ist, zum glück bin ich liegen geblieben.
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich war nicht gut drauf das ist ja auch gar nicht so erst gemeint wie es wohl verstanden wurde.

Muss jetzt abber mit dem Max in die Klinik wg Antibiose.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sorry, ich war nicht gut drauf das ist ja auch gar nicht so erst gemeint wie es wohl verstanden wurde.
> 
> Muss jetzt abber mit dem Max in die Klinik wg Antibiose.



  

ich drück dem kater (tier) die daumen.


----------



## bodo_nimda (5. Januar 2007)

morsche zusamme

nachtrag: also ich wäre am lidl parkplatz dabei am sonntag wenn es nicht regnet ...


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

morsche bodo!


----------



## bodo_nimda (5. Januar 2007)

hi maggo, auch schon wach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> hi maggo, auch schon auf der arbeit ...



also erstens kostet das einen kasten bier an der hohemark, das A****** wort auszuschreiben , wenn dus innerhalb der nächsten minuten änderst wollen wir mal nicht so sein.  aber wenn das die anderen sehen, die heut wirklich an diesem ort sind ist was los, da versteht hier keiner spass. ich für meinen teil hab urlaub und bin ausgesprochener frühaufsteher. :lol2:


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Moie Ihr Frühaufsteher
hey gestern war ja mal richtig was los hier . 

Auch in den besten Beziehungen krachts mal. Da muß man dan drüberwegkommen und dann wird die Beziehung noch enger. Schön das Frank seine Aussage nochmal relativiert hat. 
Jetzt sollte Cracy nochmal sagen das alles O.K. und dann sollten wir das ganze vergessen.


Aber dem Gerd sein geschwafel.... wart nur bis er wach wird... dan gibts mit der Keule, ich freu mich schon drauf.
Bin rischtisch auf seine Antwort gespannt. Die Messlate liegt hoch, wolle mer mal sehen ob er se noch ein Stück höher kriegt 

Maggo wieso bist de net den Trail mitgefahren, ich könnt des so schee dem Gerd vorhalte....


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Moin Frank


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

> und dann sollten wir das ganze vergessen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> > und dann sollten wir das ganze vergessen.
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Magge verkaufst Du mir deine Sattelstützenklemme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2007)

endlich läufts hier mal an !

morsche an alle langschläfer !


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

Moin moin  


Frank. ich hoff dem Max gehts widder gud. Lass ma hörn, wenn de widder da bist.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Morsche Herr Fuchs, äh Fux


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Moin Caro


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Auch em Hersch wünsch isch eine wunderschönen guten moie


dem Rest und denen die noch komme auch en schöne Moie


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Kennt jemand nen guten Witz über Rotwild?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Seid Ihr all noch müd?


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Magge verkaufst Du mir deine Sattelstützenklemme?



die passt bei dri net, specialized hat so ein exotisches maß.... genausowenig wie die 180er scheibe. ich muss auf 190 aufrüsten, des wird vielleicht sch**ße aussehen.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

kennste sloganizer.net???

ich hab mal paar daten eingegeben un des iss rausgekommen:

rotwild - die knurkligste Bezeichnung der öligen Leichtigkeit.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

oder der:
	Luggas rotwild, mit dem schmierigen Kampfesruf der Sympathie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Und was machst dann mit ihr wenn ne Klemme hast ohne Schnellspanner?


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

wird als geiler:

	Luggas rotwild, mit dem schmierigen Stöpsel der Verruchtheit.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wird als geiler:
> 
> Luggas rotwild, mit dem schmierigen Stöpsel der Verruchtheit.



grummbl, ich geh in in Keller, hab heut den Ölfleck noch net weggewischt


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Und was machst dann mit ihr wenn ne Klemme hast ohne Schnellspanner?




hab ich nicht, gibts aber auch für spezi.

wie findste den hier??

Das laufend beim servicee Begehren verschmierter Lobe. Dietzenbacher topprodukte! 

oder aber:

Der defekt auf zwei rädern - sabbernde Kulturen verschenkt der Opa!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Hast Du was geraucht?

Da will ich auch was von haben, des Zeug muß gut sein...


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

hab noch eine über die mannschaft:

	Taunusplauscher, so plauschend wie die Freuden der Nacht. Plauschen ist unser gemeinsamer Traum. 

Plauschend und doch massgebend?! Taunusplauscher - stündlich. 

Plauschend und doch verblüffend?! Taunusplauscher - für romantische Stunden. 

oder der hier, der kommt in die signatur:

Für Profis - plauschen mit Taunusplauscher!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

....muß mal ins Bad


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hast Du was geraucht?
> 
> Da will ich auch was von haben, des Zeug muß gut sein...



geil, ich hätt eigentlich noch was anderes zu tun, aber die seite iss einfach nur geil....


taunusplauscher - die Benennung der plauschenden Erotik.

taunusplauscher kommt und 2007 Jahre Langeweile waren nicht umsonst. 

Freude in allen Herzen. Mit taunusplauscher. Ein plauschendes Vergnügen! 

Taunusplauscher - Unverzichtbar für Weltbürger: Plauschen weil es lutscht! 

2007! Das Jahr des plauschenden Durchbruchs von taunusplauscher. 

Taunusplauscher - die listigste Inkarnation von plauschend!

Ein Paradies schon auf Erden. Mit taunusplauscher. Ein plauschendes Vergnügen!


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

es geth weiter, nehmt mir des notebook ab:

Plauscher, so bestplauschend wie der Spaß. Labern ist dein Ding. 

Plauscher. Für bestplauschende Vaeter, wenn Mobbing dich nervt! 

Zuflucht suchen mit Plauschfred - einsam werden mit Vergnügen. 

ich muss was anderes macvhen, sonst wirds dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Moie Gerd,
ich wart uufs kontra!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> morsche zusamme
> 
> nachtrag: also ich wäre am lidl parkplatz dabei am sonntag wenn es nicht regnet ...



Sonntag nächster Woche, der 14.!?!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moie Gerd,
> ich wart uufs kontra!



Sekündche, griehst glaach ebbes uff die Mütz, baam lese von Maggos Beiträch könnt mer fast zum Raucher wern!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich fall aber net bei jeder Gelgenheit auf die Nase
> 
> sei Ruhig
> 
> ...



Völlig egal, wie absurd Du versuchst Deine Pussysattelstützklemme zu rechtfertigen, es ändert nichts an der Realität: *Pussy*sattelstützklemme!!!  Schon klar, dass Du jammerlappiges Couchpotatoe-Weichei nicht schnell genug fahren kannst, um Dich auch mal mit Wucht auf `nen Trail zu legen. Ist nur was für richtige Kerle!!!   Ich wäre froh, ich könnte das Monster manchmal einziehen! Geht leider nicht... Pah, bezüglich Franks Bikeliste gebe ich doch nichts zu, was Du zufälligerweise nach dem "blindes-Huhn-findet-auch-mal-ein-Korn-Prinzip" errätst. Soweit ist es schon mit Deiner Abkehr vom Rad fahren gediehen, dass Du Wege, auf welchen Du Dein Rad entlangschiebst, als Trails bezeichnest...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Völlig egal, wie absurd Du versuchst Deine Pussysattelstützklemme zu rechtfertigen, es ändert nichts an der Realität: *Pussy*sattelstützklemme!!!  Schon klar, dass Du jammerlappiges Couchpotatoe-Weichei nicht schnell genug fahren kannst, um Dich auch mal mit Wucht auf `nen Trail zu legen. Ist nur was für richtige Kerle!!!   Ich wäre froh, ich könnte das Monster manchmal einziehen! Geht leider nicht... Pah, bezüglich Franks Bikeliste gebe ich doch nichts zu, was Du zufälligerweise nach dem "blindes-Huhn-findet-auch-mal-ein-Korn-Prinzip" errätst. Soweit ist es schon mit Deiner Abkehr vom Rad fahren gediehen, dass Du Wege, auf welchen Du Dein Rad entlangschiebst, als Trails bezeichnest...



Guter Versuch Du Mädche, aber leider net gut genug!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guter Versuch Du Mädche, aber leider net gut genug!



habbisch mer gedacht, des da druff nix mer zu entgechne hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Ich bin so froh, des mer nu, wo mer kei ernstzunehmende Gechner mehr in de Nachbarschaft habbe, endlich gelernt ham, uns selbst zu zerfleische!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Ja, des macht rischtisch Spaß.

Du Jammerläppche, zum Lappe reichts noch net


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, des macht rischtisch Spaß.
> 
> Du Jammerläppche, zum Lappe reichts noch net



Nur die Couchpotatoe-Weicheier habbe noch ned e ma dadefer rischdisch Kraft... Armes Würstche!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

*Fabiene der Gerd is bes zu mir *


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

...to be continued


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Fabiene der Gerd is bes zu mir *


Psssssssssssssssssssssst! Sonst müsse mer am End demit uffhöre!  


Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...to be continued


her uff, entweder mir glaabes bald selbst, odder mer müsse uns zum Aasgleich knutsche! Kann mich gaa ned entscheide was ich von Beidem am liebsde hädd...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aasgleich



De *Aas*gleich is ja wohl mer für die Geier!

Mit dem Knutsche könne mer gern mache, da ich ja nur mit Mädcher so was mach ist da nix einzuwende


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Die Fabien derf aber nix erfahrn, die is nämlich sonst eifersüchtig und dann hab ich de ärger


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> De *Aas*gleich is ja wohl mer für die Geier!
> 
> Mit dem Knutsche könne mer gern mache, da ich ja nur mit Mädcher so was mach ist da nix einzuwende



abbä nur, wenn de der aach dei hübsch Regeröcksche in de Fab von Deiner Pussysaddelstützklemm aaziehst!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Du mußt des Röckche anziehe, ich bin doch kei Mädche, aber e schee korzes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du mußt des Röckche anziehe, ich bin doch kei Mädche, aber e schee korzes



Bei meine musgulöse Baa sieht des nix aus, Dir mit Daane Couch-Mädcher Baa steht des!!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Pah, dann such ich mer a anner mit em Röckche  des hast de jetzt devon


Sei froh das die Fabiene die eischenlisch Antwort verhinnert hat! Da häts a ganz Jahr dran zu knabbern gehabt.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Pah, dann such ich mer a anner mit em Röckche  des hast de jetzt devon
> 
> 
> Sei froh das die Fabiene die eischenlisch Antwort verhinnert hat! Da häts a ganz Jahr dran zu knabbern gehabt.



Angstschisser, Angstschisser, Angstschisser, ...


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Is Dir schon uffgefalle, wenn mir unsern Spaß habbe, traut sich kaaner dezwische zu poste...


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

de "ganze kerl" steht ordentlich uinner de fuchtel von seim fraasche!!!


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Is Dir schon uffgefalle, wenn mir unsern Spaß habbe, traut sich kaaner dezwische zu poste...



stop, ich hätt kaa problem gehabt mitzuposte, allerdings musst ich de trail vom rad wasche, der fließt grad in de gadde von de vermieter.. armer trail, bald iss keiner mehr da


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de "ganze kerl" steht ordentlich uinner de fuchtel von seim fraasche!!!



@Lugga: des kimmt devon, wenn mer aanen Radfahrer fraacht, warum libber woannerst gefahn is, als mid dir zu laafe!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Angstschisser, Angstschisser, Angstschisser, ...



 Des sin die die net mehr antworte aber doch keiner von uns  





Oder amüsieren die sich beim lese so doll das se net mehr schreibe könne?


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

ob de bodo mir des  übbel genomme hat, der iss ganz still und trotzdem online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stop, ich hätt kaa problem gehabt mitzuposte, allerdings musst ich de trail vom rad wasche, der fließt grad in de gadde von de vermieter.. armer trail, bald iss keiner mehr da



Geil, die next Feier bei Dir mim Trail im Gadde vom Vermieder!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: des kimmt devon, wenn mer aanen Radfahrer fraacht, warum libber woannerst gefahn is, als mid dir zu laafe!





Isch bin den gefahren Du ....Du... Du... Du... ach ich sachs besser net


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geil, die next Feier bei Dir mim Trail im Gadde vom Vermieder!!!



da könne mehr schon bald de feldbersch unn de alde nachmoddelieren. de kader müsst von gestern aach noch ebbes übbrisch habbe.

@kader unn hersch: des gude zeiusch net fottschmeisse.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ob de bodo mir des  übbel genomme hat, der iss ganz still und trotzdem online.



 Hoffentlich nicht!  Ich mein, wir haben manchmal schon einen recht rauen Charme!  Sind aber eigentlich ganz liebe Kerlinnen und Kerle!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ob de bodo mir des  übbel genomme hat, der iss ganz still und trotzdem online.



Dann ist er e Weichei oder a Sparbröttche, manchmal muß einfach tacheles gered wern.


Hallo Bodo, schreibst Du noch oder schmollst Du schon?


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

> Isch bin den gefahren Du ....



iss klar gefaahn, wenns schlimmer bei dir werd mache mer e läbbsche drum. 

geschobe haste....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

@bodo: brauchst kein bier mitbringen (lieber en kaste rode) 

komm zurück.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht!  Ich mein, wir haben manchmal schon einen recht rauen Charme!  Sind aber eigentlich ganz liebe Kerlinnen und Kerle!!!



*Eben reichts aber, Du versaust mir noch meinen schwer aufgebauten Ruf*
Also Bodo isch bin gar net lieb isch bin en ganz bese, frach mei Mutter


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da könne mehr schon bald de feldbersch unn de alde nachmoddelieren. de kader müsst von gestern aach noch ebbes übbrisch habbe.
> 
> @kader unn hersch: des gude zeiusch net fottschmeisse.



Häd ned gedacht, des noch ebbes iebrich is, bei dem, was da noch an maanem hänge dut!


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Häd ned gedacht, des noch ebbes iebrich is, bei dem, was da noch an maanem hänge dut!



hebs 

ja gut uff.....


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

so kollesche, ich geh ma bein frseur, ma gugge obb der noch ebbes redde kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss klar gefaahn, wenns schlimmer bei dir werd mache mer e läbbsche drum.
> 
> geschobe haste....



Moie 12:00 am Trail und dann wern mehr sehn wer üwwerlebe tut  


un hier werd net gekniffe, Ihr Mädcher


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moie 12:00 am Trail und dann wern mehr sehn wer üwwerlebe tut
> 
> 
> un hier werd net gekniffe, Ihr Mädcher



mer lasse uns vonem unbadeiische führn: vom fux! un denn wolle mer ma seje, wie lang de en Trail enuff fahre kannst!!!    Esis aach die rischdisch Zeit für gewisse Hubbel an gewisse Aldehäng!  

Frei nach dem Motto: "Who wants to live forever?". Von uns überlebt keiner! Etwas anderes wäre aber auch nicht solchen Kerlen wie uns gerecht!!!


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2007)

kaum muss man mal was a****** zwischedurch, kommt man hier net mehr mit.

ansonsten störe ich ungern die turteltäubscher beim turteln


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kaum muss man mal was a****** zwischedurch, kommt man hier net mehr mit.
> 
> ansonsten störe ich ungern die turteltäubscher beim turteln



kaum brauch mer Dich, schon bisde da!


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2007)

wo soll ich euch denn hinführn ?

wollte morgen sogar ne runde biken gehen, allerdings mit nem kumpel der absoluter einsteiger ist und morgen das erste mal ins gelände will. den wollte ich noch nicht so hart ran nehmen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo soll ich euch denn hinführn ?
> 
> wollte morgen sogar ne runde biken gehen, allerdings mit nem kumpel der absoluter einsteiger ist und morgen das erste mal ins gelände will. den wollte ich noch nicht so hart ran nehmen ...



seit wann ist der Lugga Dein Kumpel?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mer lasse uns vonem unbadeiische führn: vom fux! un denn wolle mer ma seje, wie lang de en Trail enuff fahre kannst!!!    Esis aach die rischdisch Zeit für gewisse Hubbel an gewisse Aldehäng!
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto: "Who wants to live forever?". Von uns überlebt keiner! Etwas anderes wäre aber auch nicht solchen Kerlen wie uns gerecht!!!



Den komische Hibbel fahr isch jetzt mit links. Jetzt wo ich widder net eigeklickt fahrn kann ist doch doch was für Mädcher! nAber der Trail am See is für rischitische Männer!


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> seit wann ist der Lugga Dein Kumpel?



ich mein en annern anfänger


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo soll ich euch denn hinführn ?
> 
> wollte morgen sogar ne runde biken gehen, allerdings mit nem kumpel der absoluter einsteiger ist und morgen das erste mal ins gelände will. den wollte ich noch nicht so hart ran nehmen ...



Wieviel Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang willst Du denn wieder los?  Eigentlich will ich zwar mit go-crazy fahren, aber vielleicht ist mein linker Oberschenkel doch noch zu sehr geprellt...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

@Gerd un Fux:


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieviel Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang willst Du denn wieder los?  Eigentlich will ich zwar mit go-crazy fahren, aber vielleicht ist mein linker Oberschenkel doch noch zu sehr geprellt...



ich fahr erst mittags, so gegen 13.00 uhr ab eppstein hatte ich mal angepeilt. aber net, wenns schiffe tut ...


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Gerd un Fux:



Typisch Mädche: Droht midde Keul...


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Gerd un Fux:



immer 2 mal mehr als du  , keulenbraut


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Wer kennt eigentlisch des lieblingsschaf?

Sieht se gut aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer kennt eigentlisch des lieblingsschaf?
> 
> Sieht se gut aus?



lenk net ab


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> lenk net ab



Vorsicht, nur net frech wern!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Lieblingsschaf sag doch auch mal was!

oder hast de zuviel zu tun?


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lieblingsschaf sag doch auch mal was!
> 
> oder hast de zuviel zu tun?



am besde lade se mer ma ei!


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2007)

hat hier einer mal ein fahrtüchtiges rotwild gesehen  

des schaaf is wech


----------



## saharadesertfox (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Eigentlich will ich zwar mit go-crazy fahren, aber vielleicht ist mein linker Oberschenkel doch noch zu sehr geprellt...



Von was den schon wieder???

Wie wärs mit 'nem neuen Alias "Bodenprobennehmer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Von was den schon wieder???
> 
> Wie wärs mit 'nem neuen Alias "Bodenprobennehmer"



oder Trailplattwalzer,
Tiefflieger,
Horizontalrakete,
Schmerzfetischist,
zusammegefaßt: en rischdische Kerl!!!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat hier einer mal ein fahrtüchtiges rotwild gesehen
> 
> des schaaf is wech


Kaa wunner, wenn de Lugga es so verschreckt:


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lieblingsschaf sag doch auch mal was!
> 
> oder hast de zuviel zu tun?




Ob die aach Spinncher kuriert?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Bei euerm Geschwafel is mer doch glatt de Rechner abgestürzt.

@Fux: Es gibt kei fahrtüchtige Bikes von Rotwild, die sin nur da um de Biker de Mund wässrig zu mache un e ne dann es Geld aus de Tasch zu ziehe.

Ich kenn des ganz genau, mir verkaufe in de Firma ach die designmässig schenste Sache, sie funktioniern nur meist net!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Wist Ihr eischentlich das ihr mich vom faulenze abhalte tut? Ich hab heut frei, da hab ich eischentlich kei Zeit zum Plausche. Da muß ich meim Ruf gerecht wern un uff die Couch die Potatos pflege.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wist Ihr eischentlich das ihr mich vom faulenze abhalte tut? Ich hab heut frei, da hab ich eischentlich kei Zeit zum Plausche. Da muß ich meim Ruf gerecht wern un uff die Couch die Potatos pflege.



de hast frei un bist ned uffm Rad... <- des nennt mer Faulenze!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Du hast ja kei Ahnung!

Faulenze is wenn ich beim Sex unne bin


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du hast ja kei Ahnung!
> 
> Faulenze is wenn ich beim Sex unne bin



Ne, des nennt mer Pussy. Paßt!


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

ich frage mich immer wann ihr so schlaft...ich find schlafen etxrme wichtig...ach hallo auch


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> de hast frei un bist ned uffm Rad... <- des nennt mer Faulenze!!!



du hast doch auch frei und bist nicht auf dem bike...oder biste schon wieder am scha**e?


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> seit wann ist der Lugga Dein Kumpel?



siehste mal hier kommen und gehen die freundschaften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich frage mich immer wann ihr so schlaft...ich find schlafen etxrme wichtig...ach hallo auch



mir schlafe wenn Du arbeite tust...


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> immer 2 mal mehr als du  , keulenbraut



hey das heißt doch immer 2 mal mehr WIE du...


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mir schlafe wenn Du arbeite tust...



hmm, ich glaube ich sollte erstens meine zeiten mal eteas raffen und 2. früher anfangen...weil eigentlich bin ich ja nun auch am scha**e...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hey das heißt doch immer 2 mal mehr WIE du...



Endlich al einer der uufs wesentliche achte tut, un Fred schreibt mer eischentlich THREAD   


HKN sei vorsichtisch, ebe lehnst de Dich weit aus em Fenster


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Schaffe mer heut noch 345 Postings?


Aber pssssssssssssssssssssssst das mer ja der Kuhjunge nix mitkriegt!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich frage mich immer wann ihr so schlaft...ich find schlafen etxrme wichtig...ach hallo auch



Ich habe `ne geregelte A.....!  

Ich brauche außerdem dieses Schlafdefizit zur Einleitung meiner Trailwalzeinheiten...


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> HKN sei vorsichtisch, ebe lehnst de Dich weit aus em Fenster



  na dann kann ich mit arachne um die wette erzählen wer nen dicken oberschenkel hat


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du hast doch auch frei und bist nicht auf dem bike...oder biste schon wieder am scha**e?



wie kommst Du da drauf, dass ich frei habe? Habe doch auch letzte Woche gea.......


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schaffe mer heut noch 345 Postings?
> 
> 
> Aber pssssssssssssssssssssssst das mer ja der Kuhjunge nix mitkriegt!



unfassbar das wir gestern 500 postings raus gekloppt haben...heute abend bin ich bei bodo dvd gucken, also werd ich nicht dazu beitragen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> unfassbar das wir gestern 500 postings raus gekloppt haben...heute abend bin ich bei bodo dvd gucken, also werd ich nicht dazu beitragen können



welche?


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie kommst Du da drauf, dass ich frei habe? Habe doch auch letzte Woche gea.......



du scheinst doch abends so lang vor dem rechner in der fir*a zu sitzen...scheinst dann aber doch immer mal biken zu können...


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> welche?



erstmal den neuen biker film CKD und dann was es so neues in der theke gibt


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> unfassbar das wir gestern 500 postings raus gekloppt haben...heute abend bin ich bei bodo dvd gucken, also werd ich nicht dazu beitragen können



Ich glaab ich muß mer gleich noch e mal de Roam reinziehe


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Roam ist ja ganz geil, finde aber New World Order 7 besser...Kranked 6 ist nur mal so zum reingucken und CKD hab ich nur mal kurz gestartet - scheinen aber auch mal stürze mit dabei zu sein


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> erstmal den neuen biker film CKD und dann was es so neues in der theke gibt





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich glaab ich muß mer gleich noch e mal de Roam reinziehe



CKD kenn ich schon. NWD7 gefällt mir auch noch besser als Roam, läuft hier auch gerade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Roam ist ja ganz geil, finde aber New World Order 7 besser...Kranked 6 ist nur mal so zum reingucken und CKD hab ich nur mal kurz gestartet - scheinen aber auch mal stürze mit dabei zu sein



Ich hab nur Roam


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

*gääähn* des hadde mer doch schon.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Ich will die annern auch ham


Bitte, bitte, bitte  *anflehwinselschmierschleimbettel*


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab nur Roam



ich mach gleich mal ne pm fertig.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> *gääähn* des hadde mer doch schon.



Na Plattkob, widder da?


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab nur Roam





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich will die annern auch ham
> 
> 
> Bitte, bitte, bitte  *anflehwinselschmierschleimbettel*



Laß ma, Stürze sinn nix fer Mädels!


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na Plattkob, widder da?



vergiss die pm.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

de bodo hadd immer noch niggs geschribbe


@hkn: klobbem hoit abend ma uff die schulder un sach em es war ned so gemeint.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)




----------



## bodo_nimda (5. Januar 2007)

@maggo nee muss nebenher noch ein wenig spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de bodo hadd immer noch niggs geschribbe
> 
> 
> @hkn: klobbem hoit abend ma uff die schulder un sach em es war ned so gemeint.



Mach des bloß net, ziehe em die Nse lang un wasch em rischtisch de Kob  


De Bodo is doch kei Mädche wie de Gerd


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vergiss die pm.





Lucafabian schrieb:


>


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

> @maggo nee muss nebenher noch ein wenig arbeiten



da wars ja schon wieder.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

Stiller Mitleser!

Ich währe froh, wenn ich das hätte.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

die zehn goldenen plauschergesetze:

1-9 das a***** wort wird nicht ausgeschrieben.(des hier iss freizeit, egal wo gerade befindlich.
10 überleg ich mir noch, irgendwelche vorschläge?


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Stiller Mitleser!
> 
> Ich währe froh, wenn ich das hätte.



 wenn du was hättset?


----------



## bodo_nimda (5. Januar 2007)

eijeijeijei ich kann halt net zwei sachen auf einmal


----------



## bodo_nimda (5. Januar 2007)

ich tele gerade mit hkn ...


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

a*****


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Stiller Mitleser!
> 
> Ich währe froh, wenn ich das hätte.





Maggo schrieb:


> wenn du was hättset?



A.....?!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> eijeijeijei ich kann halt net zwei sachen auf einmal



Bist kein Mädel!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...des hier iss freizeit, egal wo gerade befindlich...



könnde mer da dribber nochema diskudiere?!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> @maggo nee muss nebenher noch ein wenig spielen



spülen oder spielen?


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> könnde mer da dribber nochema diskudiere?!



nix da. hier isses paradies unn des kann sicherlich net uff de a**** sein. da wirste mir recht geben!!

@hornisborn: kann ich verstehen...... was suchst du denn??


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> spülen oder spielen?



spülen iss ja auch sone art a***** muss ich gleich auch noch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> a*****



haste nicht? warum? gehste noch zur schule?


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Stiller Mitleser!
> 
> Ich währe froh, wenn ich das hätte.





Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> @hornisborn: kann ich verstehen...... was suchst du denn??



Ich auch, war mal `ne zeitlang ohne...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

ich mußt heut ach schon Wäsche zusamme lesche, aber pssssssssssssst


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> spülen iss ja auch sone art a***** muss ich gleich auch noch machen.



isch muß die Maschien dehaam aach noch feddisch eiräume un aastelle!


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

@Maggo So schlimm seh ich das nicht. Ich mach halt das beste draus.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich mußt heut ach schon Wäsche zusamme lesche, aber pssssssssssssst



De maanst, de mußdest des von de Couch aus beuffsichdige! Un dadezu e halb aach uff mache...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> a*****



Was kannst de denn?


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

@habkeinnick Hab ne Ausbildung als Anlagenmechaniker Fachrichtung Versorgungstechnik gemacht und durfte danach für Jahr dort bleiben.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> @habkeinnick Hab ne Ausbildung als Anlagenmechaniker Fachrichtung Versorgungstechnik gemacht und durfte danach für Jahr dort bleiben.



Willst ne Job? zumindest zeitweise?


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

Was haste denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Wi rmachen elektronische Schließsysteme und suchen jemand der die mech. Einsteckschlößer repariert, und jemand der den Service bei den Kunden erledigt. Nur die allerbesten Hotels....wirklich die allerbesten.

Es is sicherlich nicht der beste Job, aber man kann ihn vielleicht als Sprungbrett nutzen


Wo wohnst de denn?  Die Firma ist in Langen.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

plauscherfred, hier werden sie geholfen.

ich geb das mal beim sloganizer an.


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

Wo sitzt denn die Firma?


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

Geht um die Entfernung, da ich momentan nicht wirklich ein Auto habe.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wi rmachen elektronische Schließsysteme und suchen jemand der die mech. Einsteckschlößer repariert, und jemand der den Service bei den Kunden erledigt. Nur die allerbesten Hotels....wirklich die allerbesten.
> 
> Es is sicherlich nicht der beste Job, aber man kann ihn vielleicht als Sprungbrett nutzen
> 
> ...



Ziemlich genau die Mitte zwischen Frankfurt und Darmstadt


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wi rmachen elektronische Schließsysteme und suchen jemand der die mech. Einsteckschlößer repariert, und jemand der den Service bei den Kunden erledigt. Nur die allerbesten Hotels....wirklich die allerbesten.
> 
> Es is sicherlich nicht der beste Job, aber man kann ihn vielleicht als Sprungbrett nutzen
> 
> ...



Neu Anspach, wenn das mehr als das Auto stimmt.


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

Oh, hab ich überlesen. Wohnen tu ich in Neu-Anspach. Ich schau gerade mal wie lange ich dort mit der Bahn hin bräuchte.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Ausweglos bleibt ausweglos: Plauscherfred - Rundum gelungen! 

Plauscherfred. Für ausweglose Rosen in makellosen Universen! 

Helfen mit Plauscherfred - hilfespendend werden mit Ironie

Gewöhnliches für ungewöhnliche Leute - plauschen mit Plauscher!

Plauscher, so hilfreich wie das Universum. Plauschen ist das Ding. 

Plauscher - niveauvoll!? Nur beerben ist hilfreicher. 

Helfen auf den Brettern der Welt - plauscher!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Oh, hab ich überlesen. Wohnen tu ich in Neu-Anspach. Ich schau gerade mal wie lange ich dort mit der Bahn hin bräuchte.



Puh, mit der Bahn? Das kann dauern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

Auto hab ich schon ist nur momentan zerlegt, wegen neu Aufbau und Tunning.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> Ausweglos bleibt ausweglos: Plauscherfred - Rundum gelungen!
> 
> Plauscherfred. Für ausweglose Rosen in makellosen Universen!
> 
> ...




Wars Du ner der der nix mehr sagt? 


da ham mer en kleinen Philosophen unter uns


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

> Tunning.



*daläuftsmirkaltdenrückenrunter*


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wars Du ner der der nix mehr sagt?
> 
> 
> da ham mer en kleinen Philosophen unter uns



probiers doch mal selbst: www.sloganizer.de


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Auto hab ich schon ist nur momentan zerlegt, wegen neu Aufbau und Tunning.



Du kannst Dir Autotunning neben dem Bike noch Leisten?


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

So ich glaub das wird nichts. Laut dem Fahrplan ist die früheste möglichkeit hier weg zukommen erst um 9:00Uhr. Trotzdem Danke!

Naja soviel braucht mein Bike auch nicht. Nur müsste ich mir entlich mal ne neue Hose und Schuhe kaufen, da dort schon Löscher drin sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Lugga, so gut wie die Macht, da werden Machoträume wahr!

Lugga, das ist doch mal ein guter Gedanke

der nächste is richtig gut

Lugga, die süße Verführung oder warum Lugga so gut biked


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> So ich glaub das wird nichts. Laut dem Fahrplan ist die früheste möglichkeit hier weg zukommen erst um 9:00Uhr. Trotzdem Danke!
> 
> Naja soviel braucht mein Bike auch nicht. Nur müsste ich mir entlich mal ne neue Hose und Schuhe kaufen, da dort schon Löscher drin sind.



Manchmal habe ne Woche bei nem Kunden zu tun, da brauche mer immer mal widder Hilfe. Wenn Du willst kann ich da ja mal bescheid geben.


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

Klar, solange es für mich erreichbar ist.


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

Was steckt Ihr denn als in eure Bikes, das es euch so teuer kommt?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Lugga - Der Spaß, der keine Grenzen kennt: Biken damit es hackt!

Vergnügen mit Lugga, lüstern und gut

Für kleine Genießer - biken mit Lugga!

Lugga - die höchste Steigerung von gut!

Lugga. Gut und geil!

Lugga. Gut und edel!


ei des macht ja süchtig des Ding


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

was ist denn nun mit dem urlaub ...wollte mir doch gestern mir noch jemand meine frage beantworten, nur wurdet ihr dann vom droppen angelenkt


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Was steckt Ihr denn als in eure Bikes, das es euch so teuer kommt?



min. 500 Euronen für Verschleißteile im Jahr


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was ist denn nun mit dem urlaub ...wollte mir doch gestern mir noch jemand meine frage beantworten, nur wurdet ihr dann vom droppen angelenkt



Dein Bike kriegen wir schon hin und Dich auch
Letztes Jahr waren es so ca. 100 Eus pro Tag, sprich die Woche komplett ca 700 Eus. Da is dann aber alles dabei und zum essen gibts nur das feinste und es wurde nirgends gespart


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Was steckt Ihr denn als in eure Bikes, das es euch so teuer kommt?



meins ist auch nicht so teuer...für mein HT hatte ich dieses jahr ca. 150 euro und für mein fully...tja wars mit den verschiedenen sätteln und tachos und spikes nun noch mal ca. 200 euro.

gut das fully hat natürlich auch geld gekostet, aber das meiste geht bei mir für schnick-schnack drauf. hose, trikot, jacke, lampe, werkzeug, handschuhe drauf und ich bin ja immer noch nicht komplett eingedeckt


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dein Bike kriegen wir schon hin und Dich auch
> Letztes Jahr waren es so ca. 100 Eus pro Tag, sprich die Woche komplett ca 700 Eus. Da is dann aber alles dabei und zum essen gibts nur das feinste und es wurde nirgends gespart



+flug? oder fahren wir mit zug/auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

Ok, bei mir sind es gerade mal vier Reifen, Bremsbeläge und Kettenöl.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> +flug? oder fahren wir mit zug/auto



by Car


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> by Car



prima, sprit ist immer drin und 700 euro sollten auch bezahlbar sein  wenn ich bis dahin neue oberschenkel bekommen habe, bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

evl. könne alle die nicht fahrn auf dem Timmelsjoch aussteigen und ne richtig coole Abfahrt machen, dann noch 150 Meter hoch bis zum Dorf Tirol und schon sin mehr da.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ok, bei mir sind es gerade mal vier Reifen, Bremsbeläge und Kettenöl.



wieder jemand mit bremsbelägen....so langsam mache ich mir doch gedanken..:


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> evl. könne alle die nicht fahrn auf dem Timmelsjoch aussteigen und ne richtig coole Abfahrt machen, dann noch 150 Meter hoch bis zum Dorf Tirol und schon sin mehr da.



abfahrt hört sich immer gut an...fahrt ihr da mit protektoren?


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

Ich find die auch net so toll. Scheiben gibts erst 2008 mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ich find die auch net so toll. Scheiben gibts erst 2008 mit dem neuen Bike.



na du bist ja mal einer der schön in die zukunft plant...


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

was findet ihr nicht toll? bremsbeläge?? ich bin immer froh, wenn ich welche montiert hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (5. Januar 2007)

wann und wo sollen der urlaub sein ... *neugierigbin*


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

so, radd iss geputzt uns geölt, sieht fast aus wie neu.....unn ich kann net faahn.  (frank du bist ruisch)


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

Alle 5 Jahre kann man sich doch mal ein neues bike holen.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> abfahrt hört sich immer gut an...fahrt ihr da mit protektoren?



Ich bin noch nicht mit Protektoren gefahren, letztes Jahr gings auch so gut. Hier sind 6 Fotos vom letzten Jahr. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14099


@ bodo...: so wies aussieht wirds im Oktober wohl nach Meran gehen, Südtirol
wenns de des dir finanziell Leisten kannst bist de hezlichst eingeladen


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

dann darf ich erst 2009!!! dann wirds aber auch zeit.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was findet ihr nicht toll? bremsbeläge?? ich bin immer froh, wenn ich welche montiert hab.



ich find nicht toll das ihr alle bremsbeläge braucht und bis vorgestern überzeugt war das scheibenbremsenbremsbeläge lang halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

Sachd ema wolld ihr heud die 10 Killo eifahrn. Habb ersd ema e halb Stund lese müsse um misch abzudeede   



bodo_nimda schrieb:


> eijeijeijei ich kann halt net zwei sachen auf einmal


Ganz Mann.....



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich mußt heut ach schon Wäsche zusamme lesche, aber pssssssssssssst


Des kannst DU nie im Lebe. Isch schwör. 



Arachne schrieb:


> isch muß die Maschien dehaam aach noch feddisch eiräume un aastelle!


Mach ema e bissi mehr.  

Hast Du eischedlisch heud schonn was gegesse?


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

wer ist denn der herr auf tirol 2 mit den sportlichen beinen? sieht eigentlich ganz warm da aus, warum jacke?


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> prima, sprit ist immer drin und 700 euro sollten auch bezahlbar sein  wenn ich bis dahin neue oberschenkel bekommen habe, bin ich gerne dabei



passe die sonst ned ins audo?


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht mit Protektoren gefahren, letztes Jahr gings auch so gut. Hier sind 6 Fotos vom letzten Jahr. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14099
> 
> 
> @ bodo...: so wies aussieht wirds im Oktober wohl nach Meran gehen, Südtirol
> wenns de des dir finanziell Leisten kannst bist de hezlichst eingeladen



Ich denk wenn mer eigelade werd muss mer nix zahle.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was findet ihr nicht toll? bremsbeläge?? ich bin immer froh, wenn ich welche montiert hab.



Weichei!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Alle 5 Jahre kann man sich doch mal ein neues bike holen.



bei mir ist der Intervall 10 Jahre!


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> passe die sonst ned ins audo?



nee, vorgestern bin ich mit bodo gefahren, und obwohl der dieses jahr extrem weniger gefahren ist, hat der mich am berg weggemacht. ich sag ja, zur zeit läufts irgendwie bei mir nicht. ihr war noch vor 4 wochen wesentlich fitter...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Das is der Nils, er sagt immer von seinen 90 Kilo wiegen die Beine 45. 

Das is auf ca. 2000 meter, der wind war da doch schon kalt daher die Jacke. Nils fährt glaub ich immer mit Jacke


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht mit Protektoren gefahren, letztes Jahr gings auch so gut. Hier sind 6 Fotos vom letzten Jahr. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14099
> 
> 
> @ bodo...: so wies aussieht wirds im Oktober wohl nach Meran gehen, Südtirol
> wenns de des dir finanziell Leisten kannst bist de hezlichst eingeladen



hade aach bikefodos?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich denk wenn mer eigelade werd muss mer nix zahle.



Er muß ja keinen Wegezoll zahlen, den übernehm ich für alle.

Was is en mit Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wer ist denn der herr auf tirol 2 mit den sportlichen beinen? sieht eigentlich ganz warm da aus, warum jacke?



des iss de nils, fußballer von proffession. dem iss glaub ich immer schnell kalt, sonst würde er sich auch im winter blicken lassen. wahrscheinlich sacht die dietzenbacher pussy ihm aber nur ned bescheid, wenns mal wieder losgeht.


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bei mir ist der Intervall 10 Jahre!



Nach 5 Jahren kann man noch ein bisschen Geld raus holen, was dann ins neue fliest. Aber was machst du mit deinem?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hade aach bikefodos?


Pussi, da fährst de eh net runner. Da geht Dir de Stift


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weichei!



jetzt wisse mer auch, wie du übber den hubbel gekomme bist. du hatst keine drin.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Mach ema e bissi mehr.


Wieso? Willste mich ema besuche? 


caroka schrieb:


> Hast Du eischedlisch heud schonn was gegesse?


ging noch ned, will noch fahn!  

sibbe Vollkornbrode mit Erdbeermarmelade, Haselnussmuß, Honig un aa von Daane Banane.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

das vom gerd würd ich nicht kaufen...das hat 1. zuviele kilometer auf dem buckel wenn er es austauscht und 2. hat das so oft bodenkontakt^^


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des iss de nils, fußballer von proffession. dem iss glaub ich immer schnell kalt, sonst würde er sich auch im winter blicken lassen. wahrscheinlich sacht die dietzenbacher pussy ihm aber nur ned bescheid, wenns mal wieder losgeht.



*Wo is ne Diezenbacher Pussie?*
De Nils hat nie Zeit, immer Fußball, er Trainiert die Kiddies und will sein Amt dieses Jahr niederlegen. Ab denn hat er mehr Zeit.

Glaubt mir ich hab da schon so oft angerufen und gefragt das ich schon fast kei Lust mehr dezu hab.


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Er muß ja keinen Wegezoll zahlen, den übernehm ich für alle.
> 
> Was is en mit Dir?



Des iss mer zu deuer.  Un eischendlich wolld isch jez weg.  Ma gugge.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich denk wenn mer eigelade werd muss mer nix zahle.



Wenn e Fraa anwesend is nimals nie nicht des  e.......-Wodd benutze!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

> hade aach bikefodos?



von wassem fürn beig?? des war doch da schon widder kabudd.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sibbe Vollkornbrode mit Erdbeermarmelade, Haselnussmuß, Honig un aa von Daane Banane.



wann wird geheiratet? hausstand gibts ja wohl schon zusammen


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso? Willste mich ema besuche?
> 
> ging noch ned, will noch fahn!
> 
> sibbe Vollkornbrode mit Erdbeermarmelade, Haselnussmuß, Honig un aa von Daane Banane.



Die waan doch gaa ned mer geniesba.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Pussi, da fährst de eh net runner. Da geht Dir de Stift



stimmd, da seh ich denn nix mehr!


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

> Wo is ne Diezenbacher Pussie?



geh m ains bad unn wasch dir dei ölische finger unn dann neigst de dein kopp leicht nach obbe. dann siehste se.


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das vom gerd würd ich nicht kaufen...das hat 1. zuviele kilometer auf dem buckel wenn er es austauscht und 2. hat das so oft bodenkontakt^^



Des iss abbä von Tubber, da hade lebenslang Garandie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und 2. hat das so oft bodenkontakt^^


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Des iss abbä von Tubber, da hade lebenslang Garandie.



ned bei unsachgemäßer behandlung.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Glaubt mir ich hab da schon so oft angerufen und gefragt das ich schon fast kei Lust mehr dezu hab.



Ach desdeweche fährd die Ditzebacher Pussy nemmer!


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

solle mer ma de arkonis anrufe, das der sich schon mal bereitmacht??


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geh m ains bad unn wasch dir dei ölische finger unn dann neigst de dein kopp leicht nach obbe. dann siehste se.



hab ich gemacht, ei da ist so so en adrette Kerl der mich dann anlacht


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die waan doch gaa ned mer geniesba.



heud gings widder!


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

sollst auch kein poster von sascha hehn da hin hängen sondern nen spiegel.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

> heud gings widder!



warn se quasi von selbst püriert??


----------



## bodo_nimda (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht mit Protektoren gefahren, letztes Jahr gings auch so gut. Hier sind 6 Fotos vom letzten Jahr. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14099
> 
> 
> @ bodo...: so wies aussieht wirds im Oktober wohl nach Meran gehen, Südtirol
> wenns de des dir finanziell Leisten kannst bist de hezlichst eingeladen



je nachdem wie die urlaubsplanung mit meiner freundin ausfällt wäre ich dabei, ich denke 1 woche ohne frau ist auch mal ganz nett *duck*
und finanziell müsste das noch im rahmen liegen ...


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sollst auch kein poster von sascha hehn da hin hängen sondern nen spiegel.



Jo gibs ihm, ob er des aushalde dud.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Aans was nur bei Rodwild odder im Keller steht, kann kaan Trailbodekontagd bekomme, da hasde recht!


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aans was nur bei Rodwild odder im Keller steht, kann kaan Trailbodekontagd bekomme, da hasde recht!



uffm "trail" werds aach immer nur ganz sanft geschoben.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab ich gemacht, ei da ist so so en adrette Kerl der mich dann anlacht



Der had kaan Spichel, der had e Bild von mir im Bad hänge!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warn se quasi von selbst püriert??



:kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sollst auch kein poster von sascha hehn da hin hängen sondern nen spiegel.



Bei uns hängt en Spiegel im Bad, die Fraa hat en aber zugehängt ich würd sonst zu eingebildet wern. Ebbe hab ich aber mal widder drunnergeguckt, un ich sach Euch des wahr e war wonne was ich da gesehe hab


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der had kaan Spichel, der had e Bild von mir im Bad hänge!



desweesche glaabt er aach immer er wär grad radd gefaahn.......


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> uffm "trail" werds aach immer nur ganz sanft geschoben.


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann wird geheiratet? hausstand gibts ja wohl schon zusammen



Na, heirade du ich den ned. Der mäschd zu viel A******.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei uns hängt en Spiegel im Bad, die Fraa hat en aber zugehängt ich würd sonst zu eingebildet wern. Ebbe hab ich aber mal widder drunnergeguckt, un ich sach Euch des wahr e war wonne was ich da gesehe hab



da hadder des tuch unn de spischel angehoobe unn ad die fließen gesehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da hadder des tuch unn de spischel angehoobe unn ad die fließen gesehe.



Neid is die ehrlichst Form von anerkennung. Danke an alle!


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der had kaan Spichel, der had e Bild von mir im Bad hänge!





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei uns hängt en Spiegel im Bad, die Fraa hat en aber zugehängt ich würd sonst zu eingebildet wern. Ebbe hab ich aber mal widder drunnergeguckt, un ich sach Euch des wahr e war wonne was ich da gesehe hab


Wo binn isch dann hier hie gerade.................Maaaaaamaaaaa


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Neid is die ehrlichst Form von anerkennung. Danke an alle!



unn jetzt holt der auch noch die weisheiten raus, die er sich vom carsten neulich noch buchstabieren lassen musste.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, heirade du ich den ned. Der mäschd zu viel A******.



Woher willsdn des wisse?  Abgeseje davon inderessiere mich kaa Fraae, fer die ich nedema fer die dritt Wahl in Fraache käm!!!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo binn isch dann hier hie gerade.................Maaaaaamaaaaa



under lauder Adonisse...


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Woher willsdn des wisse?  Abgeseje davon inderessiere mich kaa Fraae, fer die ich nedema fer die dritt Wahl in Fraache käm!!!



Greifsd Du immer nach de Sterne. 

Edit: Ich lass eusch dann ma in ruh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Greifsd Du immer nach de Sterne.



Ne, ebbe ned, desdeweche inderessiere mich aach nur Fraae, fer die ich erste Wahl bin!


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

> Bei uns hängt en Spiegel im Bad, die Fraa hat en aber zugehängt ich würd sonst zu eingebildet wern. Ebbe hab ich aber mal widder drunnergeguckt, un ich sach Euch des wahr e war wonne was ich da gesehe hab



mal schauen, was der freund sloganizer dezu sacht.

Egal ob Lehrer oder Kehrer - lügen mit Lugga ! 

Luggas spiegel - der hübschste Witz, den es je gab. 

Luggas spiegel - keiner fälscht gutaussehender geschweige denn imponierender.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mal schauen, was der freund sloganizer dezu sacht.
> 
> Egal ob Lehrer oder Kehrer - lügen mit Lugga !
> 
> ...



des letzt Wodd muß impotender heiße!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

@ Hornisborn: Auch lust Sonntag, den 14.1. (kleine) Dropps in Neu Anspach zu üben?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

muß mal was esse...


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> muß mal was esse...



muß de dadezu von de Couch uffsteje, odder kriehsdes gebracht? Wenn de uffsteje mußd: Wieviel Pungde trächsden der dadefer ei?


----------



## bodo_nimda (5. Januar 2007)

essen wäre toll


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @ Hornisborn: Auch lust Sonntag, den 14.1. (kleine) Dropps in Neu Anspach zu üben?



vorallem kleine...am ende wirste auch beim halben meter sein..gehe ich jedenfalls mal stark von aus...


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> essen wäre toll



nur noch eh stund bodo, dann haste ja feierabend und holst mich schön ab...


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> muß de dadezu von de Couch uffsteje, odder kriehsdes gebracht? Wenn de uffsteje mußd: Wieviel Pungde trächsden der dadefer ei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> vorallem kleine...am ende wirste auch beim halben meter sein..gehe ich jedenfalls mal stark von aus...



Wer? Ich fang ned mit Pussy-Höhen an! Dadefer bringe mer de Lugga mid.  Der kann sein Saddel mit seiner PSSK ganz enunner mache un denn versuche sich zu traue die 10/15cm runner zu komme.


----------



## fUEL (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> muß de dadezu von de Couch uffsteje, odder kriehsdes gebracht? Wenn de uffsteje mußd: Wieviel Pungde trächsden der dadefer ei?



Kinners, fast 10 Seiten und ich komm frühestens um Mitternacht zum Nachlesen weil ich mei Fraa zum Fluchhafen bringe muss und de ganze Tach bislang auf Achse war wegen meinem neuen Auto. Bin jetzd auch noch nicht über das Blutbild und Tumormaker etc von dem Kater informiert Labor informiert mich gegen 18 Uhr telefonisch und ich werd das dann auch in meiner Antwort einarbeiten
Bis dann


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> vorallem kleine...am ende wirste auch beim halben meter sein..gehe ich jedenfalls mal stark von aus...



de Gerd macht höchstens de Belag vom Parkplatz kaputt


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kinners, fast 10 Seiten und ich komm frühestens um Mitternacht zum Nachlesen weil ich mei Fraa zum Fluchhafen bringe muss und de ganze Tach bislang auf Achse war wegen meinem neuen Auto. Bin jetzd auch noch nicht über das Blutbild und Tumormaker etc von dem Kater informiert Labor informiert mich gegen 18 Uhr telefonisch und ich werd das dann auch in meiner Antwort einarbeiten
> Bis dann



Hasde in daam neue Waache kaan Indernedaaschluß mid Sprachsteuerung???


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

huch, seid fünf minude niggs los.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer? Ich fang ned mit Pussy-Höhen an! Dadefer bringe mer de Lugga mid.  Der kann sein Saddel mit seiner PSSK ganz enunner mache un denn versuche sich zu traue die 10/15cm runner zu komme.



ich erinnerne dich dran wenn wir da sind


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich erinnerne dich dran wenn wir da sind



    Yeah!


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

jetz iss bissi die luft raus???


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetz iss bissi die luft raus???



jo, scheint so. ich warte auch nur noch auf bodo und dann bin ich erstmal weg. was freue ich mich auf die pizza...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

wo du vom essen erzählst.....heut hat die schwiegermutter geburtstag unn wir gehn essen. da gibts leckeres weizenbier (wegen des elektrolythgehalts besonders wichtig für unsereiner) und schöne stücke der argentienischen kuh.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo, scheint so. ich warte auch nur noch auf bodo und dann bin ich erstmal weg. was freue ich mich auf die pizza...



DVDs und Pizza!  Wieso hab ich da keine Einladung bekommen???


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2007)

steak ist sehr lecker...bier nix für mich...päh ist bitter...dann wünsche ich schon mal viel spass beim futtern


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> steak ist sehr lecker...bier nix für mich...päh ist bitter...dann wünsche ich schon mal viel spass beim futtern



erstens macht bitter lustig (oder war des sauer) und zweitens ist das ja kein wirklich überzeugendes argument im hinblick auf weizenbier.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> erstens macht bitter lustig (oder war des sauer) und zweitens ist das ja kein wirklich überzeugendes argument im hinblick auf weizenbier.



Ich würde eher sagen, in Hinblick auf die, die diesen Saft gewöhnt sind...


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

weizenbier ist nicht bitter, ist sozusagen ein "einsteigerbier" auch für fortgeschrittene säufer gut, da wesentlich mehr entfaltung im hinblick auf den zu erwartenden rausch. vielleicht kann man auch noch hinzufügen, dass biere von norden nach süden gebraut immer sanfter und weniger bitter werden. *rülps*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> weizenbier ist nicht bitter, ist sozusagen ein "einsteigerbier" auch für fortgeschrittene säufer gut, da wesentlich mehr entfaltung im hinblick auf den zu erwartenden rausch. vielleicht kann man auch noch hinzufügen, dass biere von norden nach süden gebraut immer sanfter und weniger bitter werden. *rülps*



Der Rode is mer libber, der siehd wenichsdens e bissi so uss wie maan Lieblingssaft (Bluuuud)!  

_chchchchchchchchchchchchchchchchchchch......._


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich heud awwend so um 22:00 nochema reischau, habbd der bestimmt schonn die 10 ooo geknackt!!!!!  Bis dann


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn ich heud awwend so um 22:00 nochema reischau, habbd der bestimmt schonn die 10 ooo geknackt!!!!!  Bis dann



glaub ich net, momentan iss hier tote hose.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

@Maggo: des wär mein Beidraach fer de Gadde von Daam Vermiedä:





oh, die Kedd sieht trogge uss, ich geje ma öle!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

@Maggo & MTK-Cube: Des Zeuch meinde ich am Middwoch:





Nu habbisch Hunger...


----------



## Marsmann (5. Januar 2007)

moin leutes


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> moin leutes



Hi Marsmann, Schuhe bestellt?


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

lasses dir schmegge.....unn den dregg dusd de midd ner zahnbörscht abgrattse unn uffsammele.


----------



## Marsmann (5. Januar 2007)

jop scho gestern aba heute pedale gekauft


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> moin leutes



morsche marsmann,

wolle mer uns druff einische, des de disch nemmer midd moin mede dusd sonnern midd guude, mir sinn hier ja ned bei de fischköpp.*ups*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> jop scho gestern aba heute pedale gekauft



Welche denn?


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

was fer welsche hasden gekauft? unn was hälstn devon dei schuh beim hibike abzuhole, des sprt porto unn mer könnte ma e rund zusamme beike gehe, hibike liescht ja im schöne taunus....


----------



## Marsmann (5. Januar 2007)

ok geht auch wusste ich nur nich hierzulade heißt dat immer moin oda tach


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

wolle mers ma zusamme übe?? sprech mir nach, mir hesse sache:

ei guude wie??


----------



## Marsmann (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Welche denn?



sh pd-m 520


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

hessisch is hier flichd...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> muß de dadezu von de Couch uffsteje, odder kriehsdes gebracht? Wenn de uffsteje mußd: Wieviel Pungde trächsden der dadefer ei?



hab mir mal 6 dafür eingetrache, vielleicht steh ich heut ja nochemal uff


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> sh pd-m 520




gute wahl unn ich glaube dem gerd seine lachersmileys warn eher auf meinen post weiter oben bezogen. die dinger sind günstig und haltbar, ich fahr meine schon seit fast 7000km und die halten immer noch.


----------



## Marsmann (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was fer welsche hasden gekauft? unn was hälstn devon dei schuh beim hibike abzuhole, des sprt porto unn mer könnte ma e rund zusamme beike gehe, hibike liescht ja im schöne taunus....



dat problem is dat dat so weit weg is und das ich erstens e´rst 14 bin das heißt ich komme nich hin und das meine ma da was dagegen hätte wegegn du gehtst doch wohl nicht zu fremden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab mir mal 6 dafür eingetrache, vielleicht steh ich heut ja nochemal uff



die hat doch einer in de kobb geschisse haste dein bogg widder übber de "trail" geschoben?? du willst widder uffrügge?? vergess es.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab mir mal 6 dafür eingetrache, vielleicht steh ich heut ja nochemal uff



Stelle ma des Telefon ausser reichweide von de Couch un stopp de Fabiene Ohropax in de Ohrn. Mer hole heit noch de Padres ei!!!


----------



## Marsmann (5. Januar 2007)

normal würde ich ja auch ein foto posten aba ich finde das verdammt kabel von der cam nich....


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

@lugga: subber leistung im sinne des teams.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gute wahl unn ich glaube dem gerd seine lachersmileys warn eher auf meinen post weiter oben bezogen. die dinger sind günstig und haltbar, ich fahr meine schon seit fast 7000km und die halten immer noch.



hab exdra noch de hessisch-bezuch genomme...


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> dat problem is dat dat so weit weg is und das ich erstens e´rst 14 bin das heißt ich komme nich hin und das meine ma da was dagegen hätte wegegn du gehtst doch wohl nicht zu fremden.....



wie weit issen des weg?? gibts bei euch gute trails??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> dat problem is dat dat so weit weg is und das ich erstens e´rst 14 bin das heißt ich komme nich hin und das meine ma da was dagegen hätte wegegn du gehtst doch wohl nicht zu fremden.....



mir sinn ja wohl kei Fremde mehr!!! Un übberhaupt, wenn de schon kei Bild von rer posde willst, dann bring se wenichsdens mid!!


----------



## Marsmann (5. Januar 2007)

naja nur falchland nichmal cc...... dafür aba viel schlechtes wetter und straßen.... ich weiß aba nich genau wie viel km das von der taunus bis hierher sind musste mal ahlen-dolberg bei google-maps eingeben


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> normal würde ich ja auch ein foto posten aba ich finde das verdammt kabel von der cam nich....



des Problem haddich aach, da habbich aafach en Kaddeleser installiert!


----------



## Marsmann (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mir sinn ja wohl kei Fremde mehr!!! Un übberhaupt, wenn de schon kei Bild von rer posde willst, dann bring se wenichsdens mid!!



das mit dem framd würde dann j auch von meiner ma stammen... und das bild war auf die pedale bezogen. von mir habe ich glaube ich keine und wenn dann sind die wie immer zu groß um die hochzuladen(oder ich zu blöd)


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Jetzt müsse mer uns entscheide, wolle mer die 10.000 knacke oder noch e paar pünktcher einfahren. Ich werd  heut abend nochemal zum Kumbel fahrn.

Saufe Rauche un Fraue missbrauche, na vielleicht wirds heut auch e wenig gesitteter. Schad eigentlich


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @lugga: subber leistung im sinne des teams.



brav!


----------



## Marsmann (5. Januar 2007)

kartenleser=nix geld ales fürs bike draufgeganegen und nebenbei muss ich auch n0och was für nen paddelboot sparen


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> das mit dem framd würde dann j auch von meiner ma stammen... und das bild war auf die pedale bezogen. von mir habe ich glaube ich keine und wenn dann sind die wie immer zu groß um die hochzuladen(oder ich zu blöd)



Hallooooo, kei Bild von Dir, sondern von Deiner Ma!!!


----------



## Marsmann (5. Januar 2007)

aso nee alle zu groß(zu viel kbs....) außerdem woll ihr die gar nicht sehen....


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> kartenleser=nix geld ales fürs bike draufgeganegen und nebenbei muss ich auch n0och was für nen paddelboot sparen



dehaam habbisch fer soebbes aach kaane Knete. Muß ja noch a.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (5. Januar 2007)

auer mir sagt mal jemand wie das mit den grafiken funzt soll ich da eingeben c/eigene datein/eigene bilder/mutter/img...?


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jetzt müsse mer uns entscheide, wolle mer die 10.000 knacke oder noch e paar pünktcher einfahren. Ich werd  heut abend nochemal zum Kumbel fahrn.
> 
> Saufe Rauche un Fraue missbrauche, na vielleicht wirds heut auch e wenig gesitteter. Schad eigentlich



isch hol gleich noch e paar, vor dem Rest!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> auer mir sagt mal jemand wie das mit den grafiken funzt soll ich da eingeben c/eigene datein/eigene bilder/mutter/img...?



sach erstema, wie groß die Bilders sinn.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

ich geh staks essen. tschö bis neulich.


----------



## Marsmann (5. Januar 2007)

853 kb und ähnlich

edt: maggo guten hunger


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh staks essen. tschö bis neulich.



lass ders schmegge!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> 853 kb und ähnlich
> 
> edt: maggo guten hunger



die müsse kleiner gemachd werde! Hasde MS Office uff Deim Kombjuder? Da gibts bei de Officetools de MS Phodo Editor. Da drin des Bild uffmache, Im Menü Bild Größe in einer Zeile uff ca sibbe cm ännern un denn bei speicher unner en andere Name eigebe un unde rechts weidere wähle un da dann die Qualidät e bissi runner setze. Feddich!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

So, such e paar Pungde...

Bis späder, odder neulich, odder so!


----------



## Marsmann (5. Januar 2007)

nee habe ich nicht sowas habe nur aobe 3.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, such e paar Pungde...
> 
> Bis späder, odder neulich, odder so!



Mach mal Du Faulenzer  

De ganze Tach noch kein Punkt von Dir, wo soll des dann hinführen?


----------



## Marsmann (5. Januar 2007)

wie viel punkte gibs denn dann hätte ich heute auch schon an paar ann mir mal we das system erklären


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Moin Sebastian es ist Wochenende

Du hast wieder ne Woche Maloche hinter Dich gebracht. Wir wollen am So. den 14. am Lidle Parkplatz droppen üben. Hast de Lust? Natürlich nur wenns mit der Nase passt.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Frank wie gehts Eurer Katz?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Januar 2007)

ei guude wie 

Frank: alles wieder gut, war auch "etwas" schlecht drauf (was ich nicht mehr weiter ausführen möchte)

Uwe: wunder scheinen noch zu geschehen, gestern (6 ergo wpp) und heut (7 flache wpp) hat die nas sich zurückgehalte, wenns bis dahin noch passt und mir jemand den bike-weg von mir nach da erklärt  warum nicht.
Ich weiß das We ist  bin ich auch froh drum mal ein bisschen Tageslicht zu sehen. (Das mit meiner "nur Ausbildung" führe ich auch mal nicht weiter aus)


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

so is rischtisch, Hut ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so is rischtisch, Hut ab!



ich wollt eigentlich mal ebe kurz vorm weiterschaffe ( die Fraa is im Flischer - und had mer en Haufe Erwed lischelasse, damit ich uff kaa dumme Gedanke komm) gugge was denn so war und dann weider schaffe awwer jetzt muss ich mir erst emal einen Espresso koche, damit mir ned die Aache zufalle.

Der Kater is etwas besser druf, ich hoff ich demnächst auch widder.
Der 4 fach überhöhte CK Keratininwerte, was darauf schliessen lässt, dass er eine extrem großflächige Muskelverletzung hat. ( ist irgendein Enzym, was beim Verfall/Abbau von Muskelmasse entsteht)
Deshalb sind die Lymphe auch geschwollen, da aber noch einige Werte morgen erst zur Verfügung stehen lässt sich im Augenblick nur sagen, daß er eine stumpfe Verletzung größeren Ausmasses hat, und sich bestimmt so fühlt wie einer nachdem er den Gemmipaß  im Freien Fall bewältigt hat.

Dadurch sind halt auch verschiedene Organe in der Funktion eingeschränkt.

Ich hoffe, das die Ermittlungen der restlichen Parameter keine weiteren Ungereimtheiten mit sich bringt.

Wenn die Geschichte "Alles " ist sollte er in 3 Wochen wieder auf dem Kätzchen oder sonstwo sein.

Jetzt muss ich erst mal noch die Frondienste abarbeiten, bevor ich auf dem Nachhauseweg in die Mondbasis Alpha darf. Gewöhnungsbedürftig so viel neue Technik ( neuer Pc, neues Auto .......da freut man sich über was mechanisches wie so ne Hebelkiste von Fahrrad.)

Meld mich später noch mal, wenn ich dahaam bin und die Aw....d hinner mir lischt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Januar 2007)

Na dann weiterhin gute Bessererung Max Kater!!! Was bedeutet "großflächige Muskelverletzung"? Prellung oder Muskelfaserriss oder sowas? Wodurch kommt sowas? Auto? Sturz? Euer Lieblingsnachbar?
Was mir heute noch zum Thema Katzen und Freigang eingefallen ist: Hast du eure Katzen eigentlich gegen FIP impfen lassen? Ist unter Freigängern nämlich leider Todesursache #1 und kein schöner Tod. Unsere Askja hatte das.   Ist ´ne Tropfimpfung auf die Nase und nicht teuer. Würd ich jedem empfehlen, genau wie Leukose-Impfung. Dadurch ist wiederum unsere Lilith gestorben.  
Macht mich jetzt irgendwie traurig, über tote Katzen zu reden...   Muß euch da mal unsere drei quicklebendigen Miezen zeigen!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ich wollt eigentlich mal ebe kurz vorm weiterschaffe ( die Fraa is im Flischer - und had mer en Haufe Erwed lischelasse, damit ich uff kaa dumme Gedanke komm) gugge was denn so war und dann weider schaffe awwer jetzt muss ich mir erst emal einen Espresso koche, damit mir ned die Aache zufalle.
> 
> Der Kater is etwas besser druf, ich hoff ich demnächst auch widder.
> Der 4 fach überhöhte CK Keratininwerte, was darauf schliessen lässt, dass er eine extrem großflächige Muskelverletzung hat. ( ist irgendein Enzym, was beim Verfall/Abbau von Muskelmasse entsteht)
> ...



Hier, ich - ach - odder doch ned ich?!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...
> Muß euch da mal unsere drei quicklebendigen Miezen zeigen!



Süß! Und das Fell, auf dem die sich aalen auch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Januar 2007)

Gute Besserung an Franks Katze

das sind unsere zwei die laut Tierarzt FIP haben und max. 2 Jahre alt werden  sind aber schon 3 Jahre bei uns  also bin ich guter dinge das sich der Doc. geirrt hat (hoffe mers)


----------



## fUEL (5. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Na dann weiterhin gute Bessererung Max Kater!!! Was bedeutet "großflächige Muskelverletzung"? Prellung oder Muskelfaserriss oder sowas? Wodurch kommt sowas? Auto? Sturz? Euer Lieblingsnachbar?
> Was mir heute noch zum Thema Katzen und Freigang eingefallen ist: Hast du eure Katzen eigentlich gegen FIP impfen lassen? Ist unter Freigängern nämlich leider Todesursache #1 und kein schöner Tod. Unsere Askja hatte das.   Ist ´ne Tropfimpfung auf die Nase und nicht teuer. Würd ich jedem empfehlen, genau wie Leukose-Impfung. Dadurch ist wiederum unsere Lilith gestorben.
> Macht mich jetzt irgendwie traurig, über tote Katzen zu reden...   Muß euch da mal unsere drei quicklebendigen Miezen zeigen!



Hi, die Mutmasungen sind alle im Bereich des Mgl. und es ist wohl großflächig die komplette Muskulatur im Bereich des Schultergürtels und das gleiche Hinten.

Das meint es sind wohl viele Muskelfaserrisse, da er höchstwahrscheinlich aus großer Höhe gestürzt ist.
Ich denke, da hat er noch Glück im Unglück gehabt.

Er ist ja immer wieder in den hohen Fichten hinterm Haus(16 m hoch) und jagt Eichhörnchen und Vögel. So eine Höhe ist am wahrscheinlichsten als Ursache.

Geimpft ist er gegen alles mitlerweile - ähnliche Erlebnisse mussten wir auch schon hinnehmen wie Du geschildert hast.

Also werd ich jetzt noch die Schecks fertig schreiben, die Sachen im Lager noch einsortieren und wenn ich fertig bin dem Max was feines zu fressen geben, hab extrasupihappi geholt.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... dem Max was feines zu fressen geben, hab extrasupihappi geholt.



selbst der Max wird essenstechnisch verwöhnt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> hab extrasupihappi geholt.



Wenn ich unsren Katzen den Gefallen des super Futters machen möchte, verschmähen diese das immer  sind sehr wählerisch, muss Aldi oder Lidl auf der Rechnung stehen


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn ich unsren Katzen den Gefallen des super Futters machen möchte, verschmähen diese das immer  sind sehr wählerisch, muss Aldi oder Lidl auf der Rechnung stehen



 bleib bei den Katzen!  Mit Frauen klappt das nicht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Januar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

Bin am überlegen, ob wir uns auch Katzen anschaffen. Die Kinder sollten endlich Tiere haben aber ich bin mir nicht ganz schlüssig. Eigentlich bin ich ja mehr der Hundetyp aber das packe ich zeitlich im Mom nicht. Hab auch ein bisschen Angst, dass meine Große Katzenallergie bekommt. Da hat man sich an die Tiere gewöhnt und noch viel mehr und dann müssten die wieder weg. 

Edit: Lieber Katzen als ein Mann.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Januar 2007)

Caro: warum nicht einen Mann mit Katzen


----------



## fUEL (5. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen, ob wir uns auch Katzen anschaffen. Die Kinder sollten endlich Tiere haben aber ich bin mir nicht ganz schlüssig. Eigentlich bin ich ja mehr der Hundetyp aber das packe ich zeitlich im Mom nicht. Hab auch ein bisschen Angst, dass meine Große Katzenallergie bekommt. Da hat man sich an die Tiere gewöhnt und noch viel mehr und dann müssten die wieder weg.
> 
> Edit: Lieber Katzen als ein Mann.



Hab doch noch ein paar Daten aus dem alten Pc retten können.


----------



## fUEL (5. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab doch noch ein paar Daten aus dem alten Pc retten können.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen, ob wir uns auch Katzen anschaffen. Die Kinder sollten endlich Tiere haben aber ich bin mir nicht ganz schlüssig. Eigentlich bin ich ja mehr der Hundetyp aber das packe ich zeitlich im Mom nicht. Hab auch ein bisschen Angst, dass meine Große Katzenallergie bekommt. Da hat man sich an die Tiere gewöhnt und noch viel mehr und dann müssten die wieder weg.
> 
> Edit: Lieber Katzen als ein Mann.



War mal in einem Katzenhaushalt: Die Katzenhaare waren sogar in den neu geöffneten Konserven!!! :kotz: Nix für mich... Außerdem bist Du super gebunden. Nix mehr Urlaub.


----------



## fUEL (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War mal in einem Katzenhaushalt: Die Katzenhaare waren sogar in den neu geöffneten Konserven!!! :kotz: Nix für mich... Außerdem bist Du super gebunden. Nix mehr Urlaub.



Nimm Dir nen Snoopy


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War mal in einem Katzenhaushalt: Die Katzenhaare waren sogar in den neu geöffneten Konserven!!! :kotz: Nix für mich... Außerdem bist Du super gebunden. Nix mehr Urlaub.



Das mit dem Urlaub kenne ich. Hatte früher einen Hund, Hasen, Meerschweinchen, Mäuse, Hamster, Wellensittiche und ne Schildkröte,
nicht alle zeitgleich. 

Edit: Außerdem wird das mit meim Urlaub eh nix.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Edit: Außerdem wird das mit meim Urlaub eh nix.



Müssen es Trails sein? Wie Sattelfest sind Deine Kinder? Ich werde nächstes Jahr wohl auch mal eine Wochentour durchs Altmühltal "bewältigen". Es wären sogar noch weitere Betreuerinnen dabei!!


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Müssen es Trails sein? Wie Sattelfest sind Deine Kinder? Ich werde nächstes Jahr wohl auch mal eine Wochentour durchs Altmühltal "bewältigen". Es wären sogar noch weitere Betreuerinnen dabei!!



Du wirsd mir ja rischdisch symbadisch. 

Meine Mädels fahren lieber Einrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du wirsd mir ja rischdisch symbadisch.
> 
> Meine Mädels fahren lieber Einrad.



Wenn sie das lang genug aushalten!   Kommt also nicht in Frage? (Wäre zumindest mal super günstig.)


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> under lauder Adonisse...


Ei gude un hier is noch aaner ...


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ei gude un hier is noch aaner ...



 ei guude, sach isch doch! 

was es carokasche es doch hier bei uns guuuud had!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo & MTK-Cube: Des Zeuch meinde ich am Middwoch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laß mich vorkosten, nur so zur Sicherheit; ich hab nen Pferdemagen, ich hab in Peru auf 3.800m Hohe nur 1 x Kotzen müssen, die Massen könnten Dir den Magen verderben, ich hab auch noch en 57%Kräuterlikör, der nach schweren Essen sehr zu empfehlen is, Du hast eh nix uf de Rippen, wenns Dir de Mache verhagelt..............


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

So, es Arachne meldet sich nu fers kompledde Wocheend ab un krabbeld ins Off.  Telekom machts möchlich! :kotz: Bleibd mer aaständisch. Ääääh, vergeßts! Des werdet ihr eh nemmer...


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab mir mal 6 dafür eingetrache, vielleicht steh ich heut ja nochemal uff


Kloar, für jedes Bahh gibts dann nochemol ä Pungd 

Bin gleisch bei Eusch, noch 3 Saide... hechel.... hechel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Laß mich vorkosten, nur so zur Sicherheit; ich hab nen Pferdemagen, ich hab in Peru auf 3.800m Hohe nur 1 x Kotzen müssen, die Massen könnten Dir den Magen verderben, ich hab auch noch en 57%Kräuterlikör, der nach schweren Essen sehr zu empfehlen is, Du hast eh nix uf de Rippen, wenns Dir de Mache verhagelt..............



Dange Carste, wenichstens Du verstehst mich!   


Die Worscht is übrichens suuuuper legger!!!


----------



## fUEL (5. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dange Carste, wenichstens Du verstehst mich!
> 
> 
> Die Worscht is übrichens suuuuper legger!!!



Pack jetzt inn es reicht mer hier in dem ......
cu later und arkonis pass uff des kann schnell gehen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Januar 2007)

Ich verabscheue mich auch emol; isch muß hier de Schreibtisch uffräume, sonst ist de Monidor bald verdeckd... 
Bis vllt. späder.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Januar 2007)

Ruck zuck sin se abends alle wieder raus...und nachts um drei wenn aastännische Leut schlaafe komme se widder annen PC und tippe Seideweiß


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2007)

ei guude wie?

die steaks warn aus lamm....lecker......das bier und der schnaps auch, de teamchef iss jetzt müd unn geht ins bett.
tschö mit ö wie wir hessen zu sagen pflegen.


@carsten: morsche früh halber zehn gehts uff die piste, ich bin geh einfsch so früh wie möglich online, kannst dich ja bemerkbar machen wenn de lust un zeit hast.

tschau


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an Franks Katze
> 
> das sind unsere zwei die laut Tierarzt FIP haben und max. 2 Jahre alt werden  sind aber schon 3 Jahre bei uns  also bin ich guter dinge das sich der Doc. geirrt hat (hoffe mers)


Schöne Miezen und Glück gehabt! FIP kommt immer schubweise und es ist völlig unreglmäßig, wann der nächste Schub kommt. Am meisten gefährdet sind Katzen unter einem und über 10 Jahren. Also haben es eure wohl (vorerst) geschafft.


----------



## fUEL (5. Januar 2007)

Ich hoff, dass in dem Paket wenigsdens ordentlich was Katziges drin war....sprich was, was ner Katz Freud mache dut.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

ob ich 100 alleine heute nacht schaffe?


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

99


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

98 die blöde 30 sekunden regel nervt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

97 - ach die filme waren ganz gut...und die hamburger auch....puh bin ich voll


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

96 - was für eine regenjacke ich nun kaufen will weiß ich immer noch nicht...am ende muss ich doch in den sauren apfel beißen und doch mehr geld als geplant investieren


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

95 - monologe haben was...wo seid ihr eigentlich alle...ist doch noch vor 1


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

94 - hey redet mal einer was....müder haufen


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

93 - pfeiff...doppelpostings sind das ja nicht mehr...wie man das voll nennt? spammen?


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

92 - wirklich ausdauernd bin ich wohl nicht...ist doch ziemlich öde...


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

91 - hmmm...


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

90 - ok, kein bock mehr...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Wer soll auch sonst um die Uhrzeit da sein?

Guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

keine ahnung, sonst ist doch immer was los....moin moin


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

na gut einer geht ja immer


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

...bla...ok lese ich die neue mountain-bike


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## fUEL (6. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8



Naja dann auch ma guud nacht


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie?!

hoffentlich isses bald halb zehn, ich will aufs rad! ob ich den carsten mal anrufe???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Moin moin,

mir hamm Übernachtungsbesuch. Isch mach ema e schee Frühstück, so mit Eier, Bacon unn O-Saft. Fahrt ned ganz so lang, dass isch euch aach widder eihole kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> mir hamm Übernachtungsbesuch. Isch mach ema e schee Frühstück, so mit Eier, Bacon unn O-Saft. Fahrt ned ganz so lang, dass isch euch aach widder eihole kann.



Moin,


so, so


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude wie?!
> 
> hoffentlich isses bald halb zehn, ich will aufs rad! ob ich den carsten mal anrufe???



Moin,
noch zwei Minuten


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> so, so



Isch hädd schreiwwe solle mei Kinner hamm Übernachdungsbesuch. [SchüttelmitdemKopfundgrins]


----------



## fUEL (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch hädd schreiwwe solle mei Kinner hamm Übernachdungsbesuch. [SchüttelmitdemKopfundgrins]



Grad noch geschafft!


----------



## fUEL (6. Januar 2007)

Moin zusamme erstmal


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch hädd schreiwwe solle mei Kinner hamm Übernachdungsbesuch. [SchüttelmitdemKopfundgrins]



so, so, dei Kinner habbe also Übernachtungsbesuch


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Moin Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

wie is es so alleine, ober bist irgendwo zum Übernachte?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Noch armselige 73 Postings und Arkonis schläft noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie is es so alleine, ober bist irgendwo zum Übernachte?



Na Luca Dir gehds gud. 
Vor lauder plausche iss mer de Bacon aagebrannt.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Eigentlich net, hab noch net gefrühstückt und höhr hier was von feinem Bacon den bei uns net gibt


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

aber ansonsten gehts mir eigentlich gut, da hast de schon recht


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo ich bin die Tochter von Mama


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo Tochtervon mama, wie gehts Dir. Is deine Mama zu Dir auch immer lieb. Zu uns is se manchmal ganz schön giftig.


Ich soll Dich von Marlon und Luca grüßen


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Tochtervon mama, wie gehts Dir. Is deine Mama zu Dir auch immer lieb. Zu uns is se manchmal ganz schön giftig.
> 
> 
> Ich soll Dich von Marlon und Luca grüßen



Mama ist meist nett  :


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2007)

moin (<-- noch genehmigt?)


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin (<-- noch genehmigt?)



Samstags? OK


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2007)

ich finds schön das mein Hals heut auch nicht schmerzt, wer weiß, vielleicht muss ich dann ja heute mal ein paar Punkte fürs Team machen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

für 2 Pkt.chen rentiert sich das aufstehen doch gar nicht.


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich finds schön das mein Hals heut auch nicht schmerzt, wer weiß, vielleicht muss ich dann ja heute mal ein paar Punkte fürs Team machen gehen.



Du musst nicht aber Du darfst.


----------



## fUEL (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie is es so alleine, ober bist irgendwo zum Übernachte?



Gerad had ich aagefange dich zu möge


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> für 2 Pkt.chen rentiert sich das aufstehen doch gar nicht.



Schließ nicht immer von Dir auf andere.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du musst nicht aber Du darfst.



He, he machs den jungen Kerls mal net so einfach. Die sollen sich ans schaffe gewöhne. Immehin soll der Cracy mal meine Rente bezahlen!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

un wenn er richtig Gas gibt kann ich vielleicht ein paar jährchen früher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Moin Frank.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Noch 57 armselige Positings, bei gutem Wetter ne sache von ner 1/4 Stunn


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> un wenn er richtig Gas gibt kann ich vielleicht ein paar jährchen früher...



Fauler Hundezüchter.....


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Faul sein is eine meiner am meisten ausgeprägtesten Eigenschaften.
Nicht das ich schon so geboren wurde, bis ich soweit war hab ich schon ein paar Jährchen das Faul sein studieren müssen.

Un wenn Ihr alle mal ein wenig Rücksicht auf mich nehmen würdet....ach vergesst es!


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Faul sein is eine meiner am meisten ausgeprägtesten Eigenschaften.
> Nicht das ich schon so geboren wurde, bis ich soweit war hab ich schon ein paar Jährchen das Faul sein studieren müssen.
> 
> Un wenn Ihr alle mal ein wenig Rücksicht auf mich nehmen würdet....ach vergesst es!



Jo jo...... 

Bin dann erst mal fott.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Moin ihr


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Moin, 
wie war die Pizza?
mache mehr jetzt die 10K voll?


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

wir haben dann hamburger gemacht die waren sehr lecker...zum schluss hatte jeder 3 große hamburger mit doppelt fleisch gehabt und auch ein bißchen süßes 

nun überlege ich ob ich mich mal aufs bike schwingen soll...aber ich hab ja keine regenjacke


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wir haben dann hamburger gemacht die waren sehr lecker...zum schluss hatte jeder 3 große hamburger mit doppelt fleisch gehabt und auch ein bißchen süßes
> 
> nun überlege ich ob ich mich mal aufs bike schwingen soll...aber ich hab ja keine regenjacke



Regnets bei Euch?


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

tierisch nass und immer wieder nieselregen. ist es bei euch trocken und sonnenschein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

25 Gard , Sonne.
Ich muß das Planschbecken für die Kiddies draußen aufbauen.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 25 Gard , Sonne.
> Ich muß das Planschbecken für die Kiddies draußen aufbauen.



cool dann fahr ich heute mal bei dir in der gegend...wie lang flieg ich?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Ham heute widder all Gischt in de Finger?
Dann geh ich halt emal gugge ob ich paar neue Schlittschuh irschendwo fer misch gibt.

Bis später


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool dann fahr ich heute mal bei dir in der gegend...wie lang flieg ich?



nicht zu lang...am besten Walldorfer Badesee, da gibts nen kleinen Singletrail drumrum der von laanghaarische Bombeleschern mit Tupperbike net zu fahren is. Der macht rischtisch Spaß und Fahrfehler werden mit Badespaß belohnt. 

Eischentlisch sollte mer des WE nutzen um so rischtisch übern  Gerd herzuziehe, der kann sich erst am Montag widder wehren.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Bin weg...noch 43


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

ok 42 sinds noch


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

dann wünsch ich dir viel spaß bei allem was du tust...ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich heute noch fahre....


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

> moin (<-- noch genehmigt?)



nee, des heißt :"ei gude wie?"


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

> ...aber ich hab ja keine regenjacke



die tool soll doch aber nen nieselregen ganz gut wegstecken. hastes schon probiert? also ich war grad mit meine rprotectiver softshell unterwegs unn es iss nix rinkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

noch 39!

@fuel: gugg e ma bei dir in die mannschaft, de rachid hat heut ma widder e paar punkte geholt.


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

bevor ich jetzt anfang hier selbstgespräche zu führen kleb ich glaub ich lieber mal ein paar bilder ins weihnachtsgeschenk für schwager und schwägerin.


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

ich glaub de carsten hat uns was zu sagen, der tippt jetzt schon seit 13:48 ne antwort.....des iss vielleicht spannend.


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Morsche zusamme,

@HKN: Ist der Lidl in de Rudolf-Diesel-Straße 3 ? (Wohngebiet "Hausen")


(Dann würd isch ne Route von de Hohemark via Metzgerpfad o.ä. dordhie ärställe)


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

ich hab heut moin, beim rad aus de wohnung schlebbe die keramikhexe meiner freundin erwischt. des ding haben wir in der eifel gekauft nach circa 100jahren der auswegslosen suche. fazit: 1000scherben im flur und ich hab ein tierisch schlechtes gewissen. ich glaub wir machen demnächst mal die eifel plauschertechnisch unsicher, vielleicht findet man beim vorbeifahren ja nen händler der sowas hat.


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub de carsten hat uns was zu sagen, der tippt jetzt schon seit 13:48 ne antwort.....des iss vielleicht spannend.


 ich hab nen Sohn, der alle 5.. nee 2 Min. vorbeikimmd un ne frache stellt und jetzt esse mer grod:  bis gleisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusamme,
> 
> @HKN: Ist der Lidl in de Rudolf-Diesel-Straße 3 ? (Wohngebiet "Hausen")
> 
> ...




dadefür brauchst du ne viertel stunde????? ich fass es nicht. 

achso: gude carsten, wach?? seit wann??


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ich hab nen Sohn, der alle 5.. nee 2 Min. vorbeikimmd un ne frache stellt und jetzt esse mer grod:  bis gleisch



aha: baba, was tibbst de denn da??
baba: wann bistn endlich fertisch??
baba: wann kommstn zum esse?? ich hab hunger


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

30, ich geh mal den balkon fegen, dann den flur unn des beig abwasche.
bis gleich.


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aha: baba, was tibbst de denn da??
> baba: wann bistn endlich fertisch??
> baba: wann kommstn zum esse?? ich hab hunger


genauso und ebe baba spilsde mit mir; kann also bei de Rälli uf de 10.000 ned midmache.

@Lugga: seit ca. 9:00 Uhr


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

> @Lugga: seit ca. 9:00 Uhr



des muss heiße 

@teamchef: seid ca.9:00Uhr, weil ich bin nämlich derjenische wo dich gefracht had, ich muss ja schließlich wissen, was meine untertanen so den ganzen tag über machen. du darfst dich heut und morgen allerdings gerne nochmal ausruhen.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Ein hoch uff en Maggo

TP1 Platz 28 
zwei Plätze hinner de AAA


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo bist de allein gefahrn?


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Bin am übbälesche ob isch heud obend foar'n solle dun; wär jemand debbei ?
25


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

oder mit em Rachid?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Isch werd hier noch e bissche rumgurke

Net soviel aber wenigstens a paar Pünktcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des muss heiße
> 
> @teamchef: seid ca.9:00Uhr, weil ich bin nämlich derjenische wo dich gefracht had, ich muss ja schließlich wissen, was meine untertanen so den ganzen tag über machen. du darfst dich heut und morgen allerdings gerne nochmal ausruhen.



 und was den letzte Satz betriffd: vergässes !


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo bist de allein gefahrn?



ne, middm rachid ausm team 2


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Bin am übbälesche ob isch heud obend foar'n solle dun; wär jemand debbei ?
> 25



ja klar, wann solls losgehen, wo gehts lang??


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

auf jetzt, in ner 1/4 Stunn ham mers


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja klar, wann solls losgehen, wo gehts lang??


Hofheim/Staufe odder um de Fluchhafe  ? Was wördsde beforzuche ?


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

@fuel: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3902 brav.....

mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich dabei, da wir aber morgen für die festivität noch ebbes vorzubereiten haben werd ich wohl bei günstiger gelegenheit aussteigen.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

He Maggo und Carsten,
bitte bei Euerm fahrn berücksichtige das ich Euch noch einhole will


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 25 Gard , Sonne.
> Ich muß das Planschbecken für die Kiddies draußen aufbauen.


Ich fang aach schonn widder aa im Pulli eikaafe zu fahn.  



Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab heut moin, beim rad aus de wohnung schlebbe die keramikhexe meiner freundin erwischt. des ding haben wir in der eifel gekauft nach circa 100jahren der auswegslosen suche. fazit: 1000scherben im flur und ich hab ein tierisch schlechtes gewissen. ich glaub wir machen demnächst mal die eifel plauschertechnisch unsicher, vielleicht findet man beim vorbeifahren ja nen händler der sowas hat.


Ob die Disch jez noch gern habbe dud.   



Maggo schrieb:


> 30, ich geh mal den balkon fegen, dann den flur unn des beig abwasche.
> bis gleich.


Oh isch habb ja heud aach die klaa Hausordnung.  
Mei klaanes schwarzes steht schonn seit gesdern genieschelt unn gestieschelt im Keller unn ward ungeduldischb uff de nexte ausritt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> auf jetzt, in ner 1/4 Stunn ham mers


So lang brach isch doch allaans für an Posd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hofheim/Staufe odder um de Fluchhafe  ? Was wördsde beforzuche ?



ich sach nix, staufe war ich heut schon, hab aber noch e bissi energie, also wann???


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> He Maggo und Carsten,
> bitte bei Euerm fahrn berücksichtige das ich Euch noch einhole will



don't even think about it. geh dein hund streicheln oder komm heut abend mit.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Heut Abend is groß 10K Feier
da kann ich net fahrn


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich sach nix, staufe war ich heut schon, hab aber noch e bissi energie, also wann???


so ab 19:00 an de Edderschemer Schleus ? (Fluchhaferunde)


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

10


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> so ab 19:00 an de Edderschemer Schleus ? (Fluchhaferunde)



Könnd isch da aach ohne Lichd mid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... 10K Feier
> ...


wasn däs ?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

ups 8


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Heut Abend is groß 10K Feier
> da kann ich net fahrn



du pappnase hast auch für jeden scheiß ne ausrede am start. ich quatsch mal mit dem admin, ob der ned des board bis morsch runnerfaahn kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

10.000 Postings bei de Plauscher


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Könnd isch da aach ohne Lichd mid?


deng scho, wir fahrn ofd nur mid anem Lischd, des reischd do...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

momentmal


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

.


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Könnd isch da aach ohne Lichd mid?



ich könnt evtl ebbes beleuchtung organisieren




hahahahahahahaha de teamscheff hatss gerisse...beim nächste mal dürft ihr mich alle mal ganz kurz anfasse. kann mal aaner dem gerd e sms schreibe.


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Dräffä 10.000 ?

Edit: ne, soga noch waider


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Cowboy wo warst Du als es passierte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Knapp verbassed.


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Cowboy wo warst Du als es passierte?


noch ä doller Schnarschnaas


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

so jetzt werd a schee Cäffche getrunke mit em gude Kuche debei


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Was fö e Belohnung för Dei gud Tat, abbä e klaa Funzel habb isch jez aach. Da gugg isch ma, dass isch debei bin.


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

unn des war de letzte post uff de vierhunnerdsd seid, was en zufall.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Sinn mer net all e bische bluna?


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> unn des war de letzte post uff de vierhunnerdsd seid, was en zufall.


Huldische mär unsern Diehmschäff
































un


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich könnt evtl ebbes beleuchtung organisieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isch duen glei mal aarufe.
Edit: Mei Klaa meind isch habb wenischdens die 10010.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch duen glei mal aarufe.



Is er schon widder ham?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is er schon widder ham?


Kennds Du eigendlisch des Word "diskreed"


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is er schon widder ham?



Der waa dehaam abbä jez iss er waascheinlisch beim SDF Kaffeedringke. Der wärdd sisch bestimmd baal ma eilogge.  Was isch al waas.


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Kennds Du eigendlisch des Word "diskreed"



Ihr glaabd des ja wäklisch.


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ihr glaabd des ja wäklisch.


glaabe ? WISSE !  (Schärz)


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> glaabe ? WISSE !  (Schärz)



Genehmischd.


----------



## arkonis (6. Januar 2007)

pah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> pah



Da waasde ma loggre 17 Posds zu schbäd.


----------



## arkonis (6. Januar 2007)

die beste Zahl ist eh die 11111


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Aach die Kinner sachemers grad...........isch kann heud awend gaa ned mid. Mer hamm ja widder Übernachdungsbesuch.


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> die beste Zahl ist eh die 11111



Mei Dochder stehd uff die 10010.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> die beste Zahl ist eh die 11111



soviel aanser,

die schnapp ich mir!


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aach die Kinner sachemers grad...........isch kann heud awend gaa ned mid. Mer hamm ja widder Übernachdungsbesuch.


Isch frach jeze mol ned .... waider (haachh ... schad um die schee Vorlach)


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Wieso habe mir Plauscher eischentlich nur 3 Sterne in de Bewertung und annern Freds habe 5. Ich glaab mir müsse mal mit em Mod e ernst Wörtche rede


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Mama kann kurz nicht muss mein neues Fahrrad ansehen


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Binnemel korz wesch (bis zägga 18:00 Uhr)

Laud Wedder gibts heud nachmittach bis obend kräfdische Regen. Morsche solls tachsüber drogge sei.

Also isch mach ne Kährdwendung (sorry) und mach heud abend nix mehr, dafür morsche so ab 13:30 h. Will da jemand mid ?
Bis demnächsd späder.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mama kann kurz nicht muss mein neues Fahrrad ansehen





Carosche was is en da los, hast de etwa Geburtstach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Ich ärger e bissche mei kaput Ding.

Net lang, aber immerhin e bissche...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2007)

Laufe is ganz anners als Rad fahrn


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Laufe is ganz anners als Rad fahrn



du bist ein schlaues kerlchen..... ich vermisse beim laufen die gangschaltung am allermeisten.


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Binnemel korz wesch (bis zägga 18:00 Uhr)
> 
> Laud Wedder gibts heud nachmittach bis obend kräfdische Regen. Morsche solls tachsüber drogge sei.
> 
> ...



ich wollt sowieso nicht mit euch fahren  teamchefs und 10.000er knacker sind zu höherem berufen.....


----------



## arkonis (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso habe mir Plauscher eischentlich nur 3 Sterne in de Bewertung und annern Freds habe 5. Ich glaab mir müsse mal mit em Mod e ernst Wörtche rede



weil 16 leute bewertet haben, vielleicht gehen wir einigen auf die Nerven, oder es ist der Neid derer die sich da Wölfe schimpfen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch duen glei mal aarufe.
> Edit: Mei Klaa meind isch habb wenischdens die 10010.



Du hast sogar die9999


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is er schon widder ham?



Nee, der gurkt noch beim Bike-Treff


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der waa dehaam abbä jez iss er waascheinlisch beim SDF Kaffeedringke. Der wärdd sisch bestimmd baal ma eilogge.  Was isch al waas.



 ?


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

gude hersch. du hast mir noch net gratuliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carosche was is en da los, hast de etwa Geburtstach?


Des dauert noch e paar Dach. Na die Klaa had jez e neu gebraucht MTB. Die wolld misch nur abmelde. 



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ?


Aach lass misch doch ema so dun.  Die sinn grad all uff som scheene Holzwesch.


----------



## fUEL (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude hersch. du hast mir noch net gratuliert.



Bin zwar ned de Hersch awwer kaum is mer ma konzendrierd am schaffe mächt de Maggo Maggi in die supp - Glückwunsch zum Volltreffer


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Hi Gerdilein


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Könnd isch da aach ohne Lichd mid?



Soll isch der leuchde? Wo isch doch grad bei Freunde in der näh bin!


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

huch, guude gerd!

hoggste innem indernedcafe? iss schon langweilisch ohne dich.


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Soll isch der leuchde? Wo isch doch grad bei Freunde in der näh bin!



Wenns ja ned so reschne würd gern Gerdsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich könnt evtl ebbes beleuchtung organisieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mach isch, gaaanz korz un hefdisch!!!


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mach isch, gaaanz korz un hefdisch!!!




hach ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nee, der gurkt noch beim Bike-Treff



Hi Johnny, Johnny Controlletti! Wie war denn das Kino?


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi Gerdilein



Hi Ma.... oh, äh - carokasche!


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> huch, guude gerd!
> 
> hoggste innem indernedcafe? iss schon langweilisch ohne dich.



mergisch, sex seide in wenischer alsem daach..


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mergisch, sex seide in wenischer alsem daach..



wo hoggstn rum??


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenns ja ned so reschne würd gern Gerdsche.



Naja, villaacht könne mer ja denn aach en aldernadief Sport in de Stubb trei... äh, mache.


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2007)

Gerd jez machd des spämme kaan sinn. Dauerd noch zu lang bis des nächsde Killo voll iss.


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo hoggstn rum??



Vorm BC.


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

gehts modem??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gerd jez machd des spämme kaan sinn. Dauerd noch zu lang bis des nächsde Killo voll iss.



dange fer dei Beurdeilung maaner Beidräch!


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gehts modem??



Nö, ned vor maam.


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nö, ned vir maam.



ich habe ausgesprochene probleme damit dass was du mir hier kommuniziert hast zu verstehen.


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habe ausgesprochene probleme damit dass was du mir hier kommuniziert hast zu verstehen.



bessä?


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

in der tat. ich bin mal gespannt,ob das bei mir ähnlich (nicht) funktioniert, wenn die rosa clowns das hier endlich mal umgestellt kriegen......iss 6000lt denen bei dir verfügbar? ich krie erstma nur 2000.


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

wo iss eigentlich der carsten, der hat nur bis 1800 freigang gekriegt. frechheit.


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> in der tat. ich bin mal gespannt,ob das bei mir ähnlich (nicht) funktioniert, wenn die rosa clowns das hier endlich mal umgestellt kriegen......iss 6000lt denen bei dir verfügbar? ich krie erstma nur 2000.



Die haben behauptet alles mögliche aufgerüstet zu haben und dass es nun verfügbar wäre. Habe da zwar meine Zweifel, kann dass aber erst mit neuem Modem überprüfen. Mein altes Modem konnte bei mir nicht mal die 2Mb ziehen...


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

der sdf konnt heut ned fahn, der hat moje en Wettkampf... (noch 50 Pungde)


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

mer müsse noch e paar so tourn wie neulich mitm carsten mache. die fraa unn de lugga müsse aach mit, des wern uff aan schlach ma mindestens 70-80 punkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude hersch. du hast mir noch net gratuliert.



EURE MAJESTÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHHHHHT
ich bitte untertäänikstt um Gnade und ein wenig Verständnis für mein rücksichtsloses Unverhalten


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

du kommst mit ein bis zweimal hintedranfahren/motivieren/plauschen davon wenns wieder mit den schnellen auf tour geht.


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mer müsse noch e paar so tourn wie neulich mitm carsten mache. die fraa unn de lugga müsse aach mit, des wern uff aan schlach ma mindestens 70-80 punkte.



bidde ned gans so wie neulich! 

Isch konnd mer noch gestern ned selbst die Strümpf aaziehe, odder die Trepp mid baade baa geje...


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

mir kaafe die e paar stützräder aus carbon.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Johnny, Johnny Controlletti! Wie war denn das Kino?



Als ich nach Hause kam, gings Leonard nicht so gut, da hab ich mal ein wenig ne See-Alpen-Tour für Ostern (willste mal Bilder  sehen) geplant und mir nen sardischen ROTEN aufgemacht


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

seh ich des rischtisch? deinem kurzen gehts nicht so gut und du planst ertmal den urlaub bei nem lecker roden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Was isch noch saache wolld: De Kader werd mer langsam unheimlich!  Der had mich heud dadefer bestrafd, des isch nur an nen lusdische Kommendar gedacht hab...  Mer sinn bei dem Weddä zuerst uffn Hünerberch, denn de Viktoriatrail enuff, de Falgestaaner Friedhofstrail lang, des Reichebachdahl uff de link seid enuff, Fuxdans, Rischdung Windeck, Rischdung Sandplagge, Bachtrail enunner un noch des Deil mid de Nadurstufe. War e schee, fer des Weddä schee trailische Duhr!


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mir kaafe die e paar stützräder aus carbon.



Ned schlechd!  Abbä, blaab isch mid dene ned noch schneller öchendwo hänge?


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

> Der had mich heud dadefer bestrafd, des isch nur an nen lusdische Kommendar gedacht hab...



woher haddern gewusst, was du denkst??? un übberhaupt, wieso hastn gedacht??


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Als ich nach Hause kam, gings Leonard nicht so gut, da hab ich mal ein wenig ne See-Alpen-Tour für Ostern (willste mal Bilder  sehen) geplant und mir nen sardischen ROTEN aufgemacht



wenn isch annern Glamodde debei hädd,  wörd isch mer ma grad die Bilder aagugge wolle!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> seh ich des rischtisch? deinem kurzen gehts nicht so gut und du planst ertmal den urlaub bei nem lecker roden??



Meine Rundenbestzeit habe ich auch verbessert :  3:71 

(Schaffen meine Jungs loggee )


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ned schlechd!  Abbä, blaab isch mid dene ned noch schneller öchendwo hänge?



baut trek auch hovercrafts in extra schmal und wendig?


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> woher haddern gewusst, was du denkst??? un übberhaupt, wieso hastn gedacht??



wahrscheinlich had nur er gedacht, des isch gedacht häd un debei habbisch ja eischendlich gar ned denge könne, bin ja en dörch un dörch Blauscher!!!    Könne mer des dem e ma beibringe?  

  (<- isch waas, die nüze nix, abbä isch hoff uff Dei hessisch abbadie!)


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> baut trek auch hovercrafts in extra schmal und wendig?



trek selber glaab ned, abbä isch musse ma bei Bontrager gugge!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn isch annern Glamodde debei hädd,  wörd isch mer ma grad die Bilder aagugge wolle!



Kannst morgen mal vorbeischauen 
Ich hab FOTOS undROTEN


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Meine Rundenbestzeit habe ich auch verbessert :  3:71
> 
> (Schaffen meine Jungs loggee )



au ja, mer duelliere uns uff de Carrera!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

> wahrscheinlich had nur er gedacht, des isch gedacht häd



des werds gewese sein.



> un debei habbisch ja eischendlich gar ned denge könne, bin ja en dörch un dörch Blauscher!!!



 zustimmung meinerseits.



> Könne mer des dem e ma beibringe?



na ich glaab net, des muss von eim selber raus komme.



> (<- isch waas, die nüze nix, abbä isch hoff uff Dei hessisch abbadie!)



unn wie immer iss was debei, was ich net verstehn tu.


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Kannst morgen mal vorbeischauen
> Ich hab FOTOS undROTEN



moje kann isch leider ned,  da bin isch noch außer Haus.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> au ja, mer duelliere uns uff de Carrera!!!



MitBOXENLUDER


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Januar 2007)

Tschüß, muß das Dinner bereiten


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> d...
> unn wie immer iss was debei, was ich net verstehn tu.



Der, der gemaant is (K...r) werds weche der hessisch abbadie hoffendlich aach ned versteje. Un wenn doch  hadder hoffendlich kaa lang Gedächdnis!!!


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MitBOXENLUDER


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Tschüß, muß das Dinner bereiten



Hmmm, vieleicht stören euch ja nicht meine Klamotten?!  Was war das nochmal für ein Roter, äh, ich meinte was für Bilder?


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der, der gemaant is (K...r) werds weche der hessisch abbadie hoffendlich aach ned versteje. Un wenn doch  hadder hoffendlich kaa lang Gedächdnis!!!



hadder e hessisch apadie? als der kram hier angefange hat war der doch ganz vorne mit debei, schließlich isser de schwager vom hessi james.


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hadder e hessisch apadie? als der kram hier angefange hat war der doch ganz vorne mit debei, schließlich isser de schwager vom hessi james.



villaachd is abbadie zu hadd ussgedrüggd. Villaachd isses aach mer die manchma fehlend Zeid fer die Übbersedzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Es Arachne krabbeld mal widder ins Off, machd sichs gemüdlich un kümmerd sich weidä um sei Gastgebberin!


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

aaner gehd noch: is eich ema uffgefalle, des es Arachne fast en ferdel aller Blauscher-Beidräch geschribbe had?!


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

machs gut, mer ließt sich.

gude.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmm, vieleicht stören euch ja nicht meine Klamotten?!  Was war das nochmal für ein Roter, äh, ich meinte was für Bilder?



Wenns passt, ruf ich Dich an


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2007)

Hi hkn!

Nu abbä wegg....


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die tool soll doch aber nen nieselregen ganz gut wegstecken. hastes schon probiert? also ich war grad mit meine rprotectiver softshell unterwegs unn es iss nix rinkomme.



meine jacke hat ganz gut gehalten...zum schluss bergab wurde es kühl und wenn ich die arme gehoben habe lief das wasser aus den handschuhen am arm lang ;-)

es war noch ok...leider lief mir wasser von oben in meine wasserdichten schuhe...ob ich beim nächsten mal meine seal skinz anziehen sollte? 

hat spass gemacht obwohl ab km 20 nieselregen eingesetzt hat...aber ich wollte mal heute keine mädchen machen und hätte frank alle ehre gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

wenn de seal skinz hast, würd ich se auch anziehen. wobei wenn wasser von oben reinläuft läufts auch evtl in die socken.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi hkn!
> 
> Nu abbä wegg....



gude...mal erstmal lesen was alles so geschrieben wurde


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusamme,
> 
> @HKN: Ist der Lidl in de Rudolf-Diesel-Straße 3 ? (Wohngebiet "Hausen")
> 
> ...



ja ist er...bin mit bodo da heut auch wieder kurz vorbei gekommen, netterweise war an der guten stelle kein auto also bin ich grad mal runter gehüpft...


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

uwe!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die haben behauptet alles mögliche aufgerüstet zu haben und dass es nun verfügbar wäre. Habe da zwar meine Zweifel, kann dass aber erst mit neuem Modem überprüfen. Mein altes Modem konnte bei mir nicht mal die 2Mb ziehen...



hättest was gesagt...nen 6000er hab ich noch rumliegen...net 1 jahr alt und kaum gebraucht


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hättest was gesagt...nen 6000er hab ich noch rumliegen...net 1 jahr alt und kaum gebraucht



dann weiß ich ja an wen ich mich wenden kann.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn de seal skinz hast, würd ich se auch anziehen. wobei wenn wasser von oben reinläuft läufts auch evtl in die socken.



hmm, keine ahnung...hätte ja auch meine regenhose anziehen können. villeicht wäre dann nix innen lang gelaufen...meine windtsopper hose unter der scott war auf jedenfall auch völlig durchgeweicht...aber es hat trotzdem spaß gemacht


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann weiß ich ja an wen ich mich wenden kann.



wieg gesagt ist ein 6000er und kein 16000er, deswegen habe ich mir auch ein anderes geholt, was aber auch im schrank liegt (ist nur für den fall das meine fritzbox wieder ihre tage hat)


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

> .aber es hat trotzdem spaß gemacht



genau darum gehts ja schließlich.....


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Es hat ziemlich ausgiebig geregnet da draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es hat ziemlich ausgiebig geregnet da draußen.



das tuts bei uns immernoch


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Die Handschuh un die Schuh wären verbesserungswürdig


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das tuts bei uns immernoch



bei uns hats etwas nachgelassen


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Handschuh un die rischtische Schuh wären verbesserungswürdig


*gg* die richtigen handschuhe hatte im rucksack (ich weiß da liegen sie gut)


----------



## fUEL (6. Januar 2007)

Bin noch immer im Geschäft. Das Lebbe is eines der härdesten.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *gg* die richtigen handschuhe hatte im rucksack (ich weiß da liegen sie gut)



da lagen auch meine, neben den Neoprenüberziehern


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bin noch immer im Geschäft. Das Lebbe is eines der härdesten.



um das phrasenschwein mal ein bisschen aufzufüllen:

selbstständig kommt von erstens selbst und zweitens ständig... 

ich kann dich verstehen, was macht der kater (tier)


----------



## arkonis (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> um das phrasenschwein mal ein bisschen aufzufüllen:
> 
> selbstständig kommt von erstens selbst und zweitens ständig...
> 
> ich kann dich verstehen, was macht der kater (tier)



hier ist übrigens mein Zoo:
Katze ca 17 Jahre alt und Kater 7 Jahre, noch nie Krank gewessen


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bin noch immer im Geschäft. Das Lebbe is eines der härdesten.



ist doch prima, dann kommt auch wieder cash in die täsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da lagen auch meine, neben den Neoprenüberziehern



ich find die haben sich den trockenen platz auch verdient...


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hier ist übrigens mein Zoo:



das hier soviele katzen haben...ich hab schön nen allergie - komischweise nicht auf alle katzen...aber meine heuschnupfentabletten helfen auch gegen katzenhaare


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

so ich geh mal tv gucken...keine ahnung ob was kommt...bis später


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

es kommt nix.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

mach mer halt nen roten auf...


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

ich drinke lieber bier. unn ich latsch nohema zur tanke, des alte laster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

so, ich mach was anderes, hier iss ja nix mehr los. 

@fuel: bitte an der hohemark nicht auf mich warten, ich versuch dir rechtzeitig ne message rumkommen zu lassen, ob ichs schaff.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mach mer halt nen roten auf...



meinste zum trost fürs rotwild? ach die 65 cm heute waren wieder ganz nett. ich würde sagen wenn ihr dann da runter hüppt schaut ihr euch das ding aber nicht von der parkplatzseite an, von da sieht es viel höher aus


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich drinke lieber bier. unn ich latsch nohema zur tanke, des alte laster.



zum glück trink ich kein alkohol


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2007)

Ich trinke auch keinen 
65cm *lach*


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> zum glück trink ich kein alkohol



stop, ich bin ja kein spritti. ich latsch jedenfalls nicht zur tanke um bier drinken zu können 

ich war nur mal schnell kippen holen......


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich trinke auch keinen
> 65cm *lach*



CR...wenigstens bin ich heute gesprungen


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stop, ich bin ja kein spritti. ich latsch jedenfalls nicht zur tanke um bier drinken zu können
> 
> ich war nur mal schnell kippen holen......



schon wieder drinken mit d...haste von caro gelernt gelle? zum thema -> sagen sie alle


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

@luca

wie wäre es mit etwas merchandising?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROTWILD-FLEECE-J...8QQihZ010QQcategoryZ85067QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

lt. plauscherrechtschreibreform mit offiziellem inkrafttreten am 01.01.2007 wird das altdeutsche wort arbeit fortan a***** und das altdeutsche wort trinken drinken geschrieben. die alten regeln werden ausser kraft gesetzt und geben pun ktabzug in der plauscherBnote. ebenso wie diese merkwürdige begüßungsfloskel MOIN.....tsetsetse das heißt "ei gude wie" auch wenn einen die antwort komplett gar nicht interessiert,


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> CR...wenigstens bin ich heute gesprungen




Und ich war heut ne Runde joggen, dafür hab ich morgen wohl Muskelkater und werd mich aufs Stromleitung verlegen beschränken  das ist doch viel toller als springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> @luca
> 
> wie wäre es mit etwas merchandising?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ROTWILD-FLEECE-J...8QQihZ010QQcategoryZ85067QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



da iss wahrscheinlich der reißverschluss defekt, die ärmelnähte lose und der rücken zu kurz


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da iss wahrscheinlich der reißverschluss defekt, die ärmelnähte lose und der rücken zu kurz



psssssssssssst, das weiß luca doch erst wenn sie daheim ist


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

aber ich will mich ja nicht zuweit aus dem fenster lehnen...ich denke das bei meiner kurbel das lager hinüber ist...und das mir der keine ahnung hat...naja noch fährts


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2007)

was macht denn deine Kurbel das du vermutest das sie hinüber ist?


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was macht denn deine Kurbel das du vermutest das sie hinüber ist?



wenn ich trete habe ich das gefühl das an 2 stellen irgendwie platz im lager...komisch zu beschreiben...ok zum schluss ist es mir nicht mehr aufgefallen...wenns schlimmer werden sollte, kommts halt zum netten bike-doktor...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2007)

das könnt ja z.b. auch nicht das Lager, sonder die Kettenblätter, Kette oder das Ritzel sein was da irgendwie was komisches macht


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

hmm, kette ist noch ok. hab ich geprüft. vorne die ritzel können es nicht sein, da es bei allen 3 war...vielleicht hinten, wobei ich das fuss gemerkt habe das es von der kurbel kommt...


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo iss eigentlich der carsten, der hat nur bis 1800 freigang gekriegt. frechheit.


HIER 



Bist Du mei 

 ?


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Januar 2007)

ob die was ist?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-RC-Team-St...QQihZ003QQcategoryZ115798QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ach ich hab keine ahnung...shit jacken frage...

oder vielleicht ne shimano...

ach ich geh schlafen GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2007)

"ei gude wie" Carsten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2007)

gn8 hkn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2007)

Carsten: dein Smiley hebt die falsche Hand


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Carsten: dein Smiley hebt die falsche Hand


Dann dreh doch Deinen Bildschärm rum 

Gude Sebastian, was machd de Hals ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2007)

Guckst du in den Winnerpokal dann weißt du bescheid  hoffe es geht ihm morgen auch gut (auch wenns meinen Beinen wohl morgen nicht so gut geht)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2007)

Hab mir eben mal die Einträgt vom sdf angeguckt  ich fühl mich ja direkt schlecht  der läuft in der selben Zeit das doppelte an Strecke und schreibt dann noch lockere Runde dazu  ich war fix und alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja ist er...bin mit bodo da heut auch wieder kurz vorbei gekommen, netterweise war an der guten stelle kein auto also bin ich grad mal runter gehüpft...




Ich kann an dem Sonndach (14.1.) aber laider erst um zägga 14:00 Uhr an de Hohemagg sei. Bin middem Sohneman ab 11:00 in Dietzebach für 1-2 Stund.
(Wenns des för Eusch annern zu späd wär, käm isch hald nach)


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab mir eben mal die Einträgt vom sdf angeguckt  ich fühl mich ja direkt schlecht  der läuft in der selben Zeit das doppelte an Strecke und schreibt dann noch lockere Runde dazu  ich war fix und alle


Isch hab grad die Eidräch von mahne Diemkollesche/-kolleschinn geseije  un muß morsch widdä laaaaang gaaas gäbbe 

Morsche so ab 13:30; wer kaa/will mid ? 

@fUEL: jugge däd misch Dei Tour morsche schon (ma ä anner Geschend un Pungde oh mass), abbä laider ä bissi zu frieh für misch; vormiddachs is de Sohnemann dran, nachmiddachs de baba (mer muß hald gombromisberaid sei)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2007)

Wo gehts denn los? Und bis wann solls gehen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2007)

Ich schau morgen nochmal rein. Bis dahin wünsch ich nen erholsamen Schlaf.


----------



## fUEL (6. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, kette ist noch ok. hab ich geprüft. vorne die ritzel können es nicht sein, da es bei allen 3 war...vielleicht hinten, wobei ich das fuss gemerkt habe das es von der kurbel kommt...



Muskelschwund, Lagerschwund????


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wo gehts denn los? Und bis wann solls gehen?


Wenn mer um de Fluchhafe fahr'n wolle, werdde des neddo mind. 3 Stund, kann abbä ohne Probleme aach weidläufischer (dademid länger bis max. 5 Stunne neddo) gestalded wern.

Odder wir fahn was gebirschisches (dann hald körzer ). Hast Du in Deinem Terrä Stregge, die mer fahrn könnd (Bei Dir in de Geschend warn mer ja noch nie) ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Januar 2007)

En gude Morsche Frank, had die Kass gestimmd ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Januar 2007)

Morsche Uwe


----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wo? Heud awwend bin ich total fertsch mei weib muss komme des schaff ich all allans ga ned uh 
Weiss ja selber ned o´b ich pnünktlich wach bin
Mit ar....versaut maer sich die ganz Modivazion.


Wenn ich wach bin gugg ich erst emal auff des Deskdöbbche wesche dem maggo10000, dem Held deer Plauscher( sor´ry, arkonisbikeboy)

Es ehrt mich ja, dass wir dich nicht überstresst haben am donnerstach.

Nach meim 440g Steak( kauf noch für zwaa inn) und der Flasch pinotageplauscherwein bin ich total am Ende; mei Bett ruft.
Sollte ich wege de fehlend wärmflasch wach werde gugg ich noch ma rinn awwer scheriebt ned soo viel daß ich mich vom lese fühl wie von 3 Stunne Taunusimsattelbergufffahre.

Morgen abend werd ich mal ohne Bremse meine Bikepläne für 07 in de Kalenne inntrache.....ma sehen ob se mir künnischt. 

isch werd Ihr des bikefieewwer next woch anstegge dann gibts kaa ausrede mehr unn alles werd guud. 


Abber deshalb fang ich ned mit dem Tennis aa, is mer viel zu viel zu laufe ich hasse laufe deshalb fahr ich rad


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> @luca
> 
> wie wäre es mit etwas merchandising?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ROTWILD-FLEECE-J...8QQihZ010QQcategoryZ85067QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Hab ein rotes T-Shirt von denen, leider hat sich beim ersten mal Waschen verfärbt. Ich habs von den roten  geschenkt bekommen also Schwamm drüber, aber irgendwie doch lustig   



Maggo schrieb:


> da iss wahrscheinlich der reißverschluss defekt, die ärmelnähte lose und der rücken zu kurz


die gefällt mir eh nicht  



habkeinnick schrieb:


> psssssssssssst, das weiß luca doch erst wenn sie daheim ist


wie gesagt ich hab Erfahrung  




habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber ich will mich ja nicht zuweit aus dem fenster lehnen...ich denke das bei meiner kurbel das lager hinüber ist...und das mir der keine ahnung hat...naja noch fährts


Was is es den für eine?




habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn ich trete habe ich das gefühl das an 2 stellen irgendwie platz im lager...komisch zu beschreiben...ok zum schluss ist es mir nicht mehr aufgefallen...wenns schlimmer werden sollte, kommts halt zum netten bike-doktor...


Kettenblätter-Ritzel-Kette  
Einmal wars bei mir auch der Schnellverschluß an der Kette






habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, kette ist noch ok. hab ich geprüft. vorne die ritzel können es nicht sein, da es bei allen 3 war...vielleicht hinten, wobei ich das fuss gemerkt habe das es von der kurbel kommt...


Kettenblätter-Ritzel-Kette    ich hab nen viertel Jahr gesucht bis ich kapiert hab
Die Kettenblätter sind evtl. zusammen nur ein paar Eus billiger wie die komplette Kurbel mit Lager und dann wär die Kurbel ja auch neu. 


Wie alt sind den 

A: die Kette?
B: die Ritzel?
C: die Kettenblätter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> En gude Morsche Frank, had die Kass gestimmd ?



Nur beim Petrus, desdewege habbe mir ja lauder Vorsätz umgesetzt:
Die Ablach.     
Die Retourenordner, des Klo butze und lauder doof zeug und wenn de maaa aafängstd.......ojeoje....

Des Lacher und üwwerall des Bikewerkzeusch, meii Audo war voll devon.........


Wo kann mer sich denn mit amnesie astegge????- wesche de Vosätz firs 07er Jahr???


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...isch werd Ihr des bikefieewwer next woch anstegge dann gibts kaa ausrede mehr unn alles werd guud. ...



Is Dei Fraa aach ne "Anfängerin" uff'm Bike ? Isch deng hald manschemol, daß die Holde (-Horde) sich vllt. scho fürs Baike interessiere, nur ned mit uns fahrn wolle/traue/könne. Wenn mer ne "Fordgeschriddene-" und ne "Anfängergrubbe" bilde wörd, könnd mer vllt. erreische, das se Spass an dem unsere Hobbi finne dun (un Verständnis für uns Dolle). 
Oder bin isch da zu visionär ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> Wo kann mer sich denn mit amnesie astegge????- wesche de Vosätz firs 07er Jahr???


Frach mal de Lugga, der war lang ned mer lang uff'm Bike oddä de Gerd, der aach manschemal widdä runnerblumse dud ...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)




----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Is Dei Fraa aach ne "Anfängerin" uff'm Bike ? Isch deng hald manschemol, daß die Holde (-Horde) sich vllt. scho fürs Baike interessiere, nur ned mit uns fahrn wolle/traue/könne. Wenn mer ne "Fordgeschriddene-" und ne "Anfängergrubbe" bilde wörd, könnd mer vllt. erreische, das se Spass an dem unsere Hobbi finne dun (un Verständnis für uns Dolle).
> Oder bin isch da zu visionär ?



Du hast die Vision grad erfunne


----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

Bin fertsch unngeh inzbett.... gn8 gn8 gn8 an alle


un Maggo träum vom Daununs unnerwegs werfe mer die awblervomtrail unn freue uns üwwer des scheene wedder


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Januar 2007)

Gude N8 allsaids


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

shit, so schlecht gepennt hab ich schon lang net mer unn dann auch noch zu kurz.


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

shit, so schlecht gepennt hab ich schon lang net mer unn dann auch noch zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

ich kanns gernet oft genung sagen


----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kanns gernet oft genung sagen



Moin Maggo - lass der ned so viel durch dekoppgehe:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  des schmeckt nur beim erste mal. 


Mach mich dann ma ans Umziehe - da kaan Mitfahr- inndrach kann ich ja aach von hier starde, und somit noch schee frrühstügge.


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

@fuel: ich werd uff jeden fall e rund drehe, nur vielleicht net ganz so heftisch....


----------



## caroka (7. Januar 2007)

Ei gude, wie?
Wo machd dern hie?
Ma im Ernst isch wer den Gerd glei ma aarufe unn vllt. fahrn mer ja mid.
Vllt ach ned.  




MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Is Dei Fraa aach ne "Anfängerin" uff'm Bike ? Isch deng hald manschemol, daß die Holde (-Horde) sich vllt. scho fürs Baike interessiere, nur ned mit uns fahrn wolle/traue/könne. Wenn mer ne "Fordgeschriddene-" und ne "Anfängergrubbe" bilde wörd, könnd mer vllt. erreische, das se Spass an dem unsere Hobbi finne dun (un Verständnis für uns Dolle).
> Oder bin isch da zu visionär ?


Ich könnd die Mädels ja guide. Isch kann misch immer subber in alle möschlische Leud neiversetzte. Isch red mid dene aach mal übber Schuh unn Hanndasche.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie ihr Plauscherleuts,

Carsten: hier gibts eine Strecke die ich ziemlich gut find. Gehts halt e paar (kilo)meter durch Stadt, bzw auf Teer. Hat von mir aus ca. 3std netto. Jetzt wärens wohl n paar minütcher mehr weil alles nass is.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie ihr Plauscherleuts,
> 
> Carsten: hier gibts eine Strecke die ich ziemlich gut find. Gehts halt e paar (kilo)meter durch Stadt, bzw auf Teer. Hat von mir aus ca. 3std netto. Jetzt wärens wohl n paar minütcher mehr weil alles nass is.


und mid mir ä Stündsche mehr weil isch debei bin .

Maggo ist schon unnerwechs (hab'n grad vom Bike gehold) un kann heud nachmiddach aach ned.

Also isch wörd midde S-Bahn nach Niedernhausen komme und dann middm Radl nach deim Ort (Stregge dorthin hab isch scho erställd)
Odder gehe die "paar Kilomeder durch die Stadt" durch Niedernhausen ? Dann könnde mer uns aach am Bhf treffe.
Falls isch zuerst zu Dir komme soll, geb mir mol die Straße + Nr. per PN dorsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Januar 2007)

ich muß grad mol was mache und schau inne Stund nochemol nei. Bis denne...


----------



## caroka (7. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie ihr Plauscherleuts,
> 
> Carsten: hier gibts eine Strecke die ich ziemlich gut find. Gehts halt e paar (kilo)meter durch Stadt, bzw auf Teer. Hat von mir aus ca. 3std netto. Jetzt wärens wohl n paar minütcher mehr weil alles nass is.



Dann geb mer aach ma Dei Adress per PN. Vllt. Komm ich dann aach bei Eusch mid.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

Mir könne uns in Oberseelbach treffen, da müsse mer eh nochemal drosch. Und nein, durch ndh kommen wir nicht, dadefür durch Wiesbadde.

Wann solls denn üwwerhaapt losgeje? 

Ich geh jetzt erstemol inne Werkstatt weiter Strom lesche.


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

ich könnt ins essen brechen. da quält man sich den staufen hoch, iss am obersten punkt angekommen und freut sich auf die abfahrt und dann.....blockiert di ehinterradbremse. ursache: beläge runter (immerhin haben die bestimmt 300km gehalten) kolben rausgerutscht, das teil wieder reinoperiert und mit einer vorderradbremse diretissima nach hause. judenkopf fiel dann aus, unter anderem wegen der nun anhaltenden schlechten laune. sonntach, keiner hat offe unn de bike adac muss erst noch erfunden werden.


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

achso: was ein glück, dass mir das nicht mitm frank im hochtaunus passiert ist.


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

die magura******** kommt dieses jahr noch runter, der rechte belag iss noch eins A.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich könnt ins essen brechen. da quält man sich den staufen hoch, iss am obersten punkt angekommen und freut sich auf die abfahrt und dann.....blockiert di ehinterradbremse. ursache: beläge runter (immerhin haben die bestimmt 300km gehalten) kolben rausgerutscht, das teil wieder reinoperiert und mit einer vorderradbremse diretissima nach hause. judenkopf fiel dann aus, unter anderem wegen der nun anhaltenden schlechten laune. sonntach, keiner hat offe unn de bike adac muss erst noch erfunden werden.



Also wenn sich da ma net beschisse ham, des Bike is bestimmt umlackiert. Eischentlich is meins gar net sso schlecht ich bin scheinbar nur zu anspruchsvoll.

Maggo, hast kei Bremsbeläge in Reserve?


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

> Maggo, hast kei Bremsbeläge in Reserve?



noch nicht.....das letzte päärchen hab ich noch im letzten jahr verbaut ud der bock war ja am 30.12 in der werkstatt. da sind ja erst neue reingekommen. so heftig hatte ich das bisher noch nicht.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab ein rotes T-Shirt von denen, leider hat sich beim ersten mal Waschen verfärbt. Ich habs von den roten  geschenkt bekommen also Schwamm drüber, aber irgendwie doch lustig
> 
> 
> die gefällt mir eh nicht
> ...



bekommen habe ich das bike am 16.9. und gefahren bin seit dem ca.1100-1200 km.

ich sag ja auch nicht das die kurbel tot ist, sondern nur das lager da drin...

mal gucken, will ja gleich noch mal fahren...


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

meine halten immer noch...

ach -> ei gude wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Muskelschwund, Lagerschwund????



war auch mein erster tipp, aber auf leicht abschüssiger strecke mit treten ohne zug wars auch


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bekommen habe ich das bike am 16.9. und gefahren bin seit dem ca.1100-1200 km.
> 
> ich sag ja auch nicht das die kurbel tot ist, sondern nur das lager da drin...
> 
> mal gucken, will ja gleich noch mal fahren...



das lager iss nich hin! da kannste getrost noch ne weile mit fahren, es sei denn man hat bei der montage die lagersitze nicht gefräst, dann geht das schnell. ich tippe mal auf zu wenig/altes fett. hatte ich neulich bei meiner xt ht2 auch, demontieren reinigen ordentlich fetten und draufschrauben hat geholfen. sind alle kettenblätter ordentlich fest?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> noch nicht.....das letzte päärchen hab ich noch im letzten jahr verbaut ud der bock war ja am 30.12 in der werkstatt. da sind ja erst neue reingekommen. so heftig hatte ich das bisher noch nicht.



Regen bringt segen


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

Des is doch ne ganz Woche gewesen, da wirst de Dich doch net beschweren wollen


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

5â¬ ins phrasenschwein.

wer den schaden hat, braucht fÃ¼r spott nicht zu sorgen....
schadenfreude ist die grÃ¶Ãte freude......

morgen frÃ¼h gibts neue, dass de net denkst, du hÃ¤ttst jetzt noch irgendwelche chancen.


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

du kannst mich mal....am abend besuchen!


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das lager iss nich hin! da kannste getrost noch ne weile mit fahren, es sei denn man hat bei der montage die lagersitze nicht gefräst, dann geht das schnell. ich tippe mal auf zu wenig/altes fett. hatte ich neulich bei meiner xt ht2 auch, demontieren reinigen ordentlich fetten und draufschrauben hat geholfen. sind alle kettenblätter ordentlich fest?



hmm, ok dann lass ich das mal fetten...hab doch 2 linke hände und keine ahnung wie ich das runtermache...


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

du brauchst derer spezialwerkzeuge zwei. lass es machen, sollte nicht welt kosten, vielleicht reicht einfach auch nur mal nachziehen. war das teil schonmal inner inspektion? diese teile setzen sich mit der zeit und dann sollte man alles mal nachschrauben.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du brauchst derer spezialwerkzeuge zwei. lass es machen, sollte nicht welt kosten, vielleicht reicht einfach auch nur mal nachziehen. war das teil schonmal inner inspektion? diese teile setzen sich mit der zeit und dann sollte man alles mal nachschrauben.



nee hatte noch keine inspektion...sollte ich vielleicht mal machen lassen auch, damit ich weiß was meine bremsbeläge machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Januar 2007)

Ei Gude, wie? Moin 
Bin vom Sonntagsausflug zurück 

57km, 1100hm, 3:33

Es war wunderbar


----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ei Gude, wie? Moin
> Bin vom Sonntagsausflug zurück
> 
> 57km, 1100hm, 3:33
> ...



Next Jahr musst Du im Wp fahren, da gibt es 3 Plauscherteams.

Bin vom Kleine Ausflug  zurück. Geh jetzt dusche


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ei Gude, wie? Moin
> Bin vom Sonntagsausflug zurück
> 
> 57km, 1100hm, 3:33
> ...



so ähnlich sah das bei mir gestern aus...heute waren es nur 30 km und 615 hm.

ich fand es heute aber kühler als gestern und hatte mal wieder kalte füße - komisch gestern im regen mit nassen füßen wars nicht kalt...merkwürdig...da ich heute auch im hellen heim gekommen, gabs für meinen schatz auch gleich wasch und pflegeprogramm


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Next Jahr musst Du im Wp fahren, da gibt es 3 Plauscherteams.



das dritte hat dann den beinamen -> die kilometerfresser fahren im team


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

da sinn mehr aber alle mal gespannt...

Heut wars superschön draußen. Bei Sonnenschein biken, des is schön länger her.


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

warum gehst du eigentlich immer alleine???damit keiner sieht, wie du dein"bike" über den walldorfer "trail" trägst???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum gehst du eigentlich immer alleine???damit keiner sieht, wie du dein"bike" über den walldorfer "trail" trägst???



Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollt net mit Steine werfe...

Nils ist mitgefahren, ich war also gar nicht alleine.
Gestern war ein Uwe dabei, mit ihm geht die Geschwindigkeit aber mehr in richtung Gleichgewichtübungen. 

Ich will zusehen das ich diesen Monat nur GA fahre und nix Berg, das macht das zusammenfahren nicht unbedingt leichter.  aber wenn ich schon nen Monat Pause gemacht hab, dann will ich den Anfang rischtisch mache, sprich erstmal viel GA und dann Berg. Das erhöht auch die Vorfeude auf den Taunus.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

Bin auch wieder zurück, war ne super Tour mit der Caro, dem Carsten und dem Gerd 
Bike sieht aus wie sau  und der Tachomagnet ist aufm Trail fottgefloge  Daten werden nachgereicht wenn der Carsten sein GPS ausgelesen hat.


----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das dritte hat dann den beinamen -> die kilometerfresser fahren im team



Waren heut 111,9 km und 2743 hm isch bin total platt jetzt nach dem Glas Roden. Hab mich echt ausbelastet. - dann schlaf ich auch ohne Wärmflasch. in aaner woch is scho de ersde Urlaubsdach erum, muss meue ma Sonnecreme kaufe gehn( für die Fraa)


----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du brauchst derer spezialwerkzeuge zwei. lass es machen, sollte nicht welt kosten, vielleicht reicht einfach auch nur mal nachziehen. war das teil schonmal inner inspektion? diese teile setzen sich mit der zeit und dann sollte man alles mal nachschrauben.



...oder er geht zu pimp my ride , da muss er nur akzeptieren, dass er ins Fernsehen kommt.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

@fuel: Dir is ja heut wohl de Gaul dorschgegange 

ei da hats heud rischtisch Punkte für die Plauscher gegeben


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Waren heut 111,9 km und 2743 hm


----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @fuel: Dir is ja heut wohl de Gaul dorschgegange
> 
> ei da hats heud rischtisch Punkte für die Plauscher gegeben



Mir iss eher des Hinnerrad dauernd durschgedreht. Wenischsdens hat de Rohloff die Matschschaldung erfunne, die die ohne Mucke auch im dicksde Gmatsch fukdioniere dut.

Dei Bike wär doch auch was für pmr, oder und telegen bist de bestimt aach, Häuptling, oder??


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Waren heut 111,9 km und 2743 hm isch bin total platt jetzt nach dem Glas Roden. Hab mich echt ausbelastet. - dann schlaf ich auch ohne Wärmflasch. in aaner woch is scho de ersde Urlaubsdach erum, muss meue ma Sonnecreme kaufe gehn( für die Fraa)



dann war dir wenigstens net langweilig, trotzdem solltest du dir mal nen arzt suche.

respekt


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mir iss eher des Hinnerrad dauernd durschgedreht. Wenischsdens hat de Rohloff die Matschschaldung erfunne, die die ohne Mucke auch im dicksde Gmatsch fukdioniere dut.
> 
> Dei Bike wär doch auch was für pmr, oder und telegen bist de bestimt aach, Häuptling, oder??



ich glaub des würden selbst die freaks von pmr nicht mehr zu nem fahrrad zusammengebastelt bekommen.


----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann war dir wenigstens net langweilig, trotzdem solltest du dir mal nen arzt suche.
> 
> respekt



Da muss ich werklich ma hinn mir dut nämlich die operierte Schulter echt weh.
Morgen muss ich ma nen Termin machen, nicht das sich da was entzünd hat.

P.s: dem Kader gehts widder ganz gut, hab ichn ma hungrig rausgelasse, damit er heut awend noch zurück kommt; die restlichen Werte krieg ich doch erst am Montag nachmittag, aber er ist so ein T- Rex, dass ich der anner Katz ma ne MaxPause gönne wolld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub des würden selbst die freaks von pmr nicht mehr zu nem fahrrad zusammengebastelt bekommen.



Geht Dir noch was durch de Kopp, oder bisde widder fit?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Dei Bike wär doch auch was für pmr, oder und telegen bist de bestimt aach, Häuptling, oder??




pmr  und de Rest aach


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Waren heut 111,9 km und 2743 hm isch bin total platt jetzt nach dem Glas Roden. Hab mich echt ausbelastet. - dann schlaf ich auch ohne Wärmflasch. in aaner woch is scho de ersde Urlaubsdach erum, muss meue ma Sonnecreme kaufe gehn( für die Fraa)



Frank, Ich fasses nicht 

Daß Du danach nur ein Glas RODEN dringst


----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> pmr  und de Rest aach



Du bist doch sonst ned so begriffsstutzig


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du bist doch sonst ned so begriffsstutzig



Eben hab ichs kapiert. Ne dafür gibts des net.  



 die mache am end en Fuchsschwanz dran!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

Uwe wo warst du heut? Der Trails und die Hubbel hätten dir auch Spass gemacht!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

Frank wie lange hast den Pause gemacht bei der Tour und wie hast die Energie nachgefüllt?


----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Eben hab ichs kapiert. Ne dafür gibts des net.
> 
> 
> 
> die mache am end en Fuchsschwanz dran!!!!



Isch glaab die baue Dir eher en Hydraulische Gepäckdräger mit Plasmabildschirm hinnedraa und da Festplatterekorder uff dem alle beigiwidios druff sind und packe Dir noch e paar Muskele dezu(oder mache e Tandem draus) damit Du vorne fährst und alle Plausche hinner Dir gugge könne.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe wo warst du heut? Der Trails und die Hubbel hätten dir auch Spass gemacht!



NI-Langner Waldsee-Bornbruchsee-Egelsbach-Langen-Dreieichenhain(Burg)-Götzenhain(Schlammspringen)-Dreieichenhain (Burg)-Sprendlingen-NI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Isch glaab die baue Dir eher en Hydraulische Gepäckdräger mit Plasmabildschirm hinnedraa und da Festplatterekorder uff dem alle beigiwidios druff sind und packe Dir noch e paar Muskele dezu(oder mache e Tandem draus) damit Du vorne fährst und alle Plausche hinner Dir gugge könne.



mit sowas geh ich net vor die Tür!


----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frank wie lange hast den Pause gemacht bei der Tour und wie hast die Energie nachgefüllt?



8h 46 brutto 7 h 18 netto, 2 Belegte Brötchen,3l  Pfefferminztee, 2 Stk. Apfelkuchen, 6 Mandarinen, 1 Eis  und 1  Liter Flasche Cola unnerwegs gekauft.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

Frage mich langsam wo die andern Plauscher bleiben  so müd wie sie zum Schluss gewirkt haben glaube ich kaum das sie noch ne extra Runde gedreht haben  Hoffe die melden sich bald mal mit ein paar Fakten zu der Tour.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 8h 46 brutto 7 h 18 netto, 2 Belegte Brötchen,3l  Pfefferminztee, 2 Stk. Apfelkuchen, 6 Mandarinen, 1 Eis  und 1  Liter Flasche Cola unnerwegs gekauft.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Frage mich langsam wo die andern Plauscher bleiben  so müd wie sie zum Schluss gewirkt haben glaube ich kaum das sie noch ne extra Runde gedreht haben  Hoffe die melden sich bald mal mit ein paar Fakten zu der Tour.



Wieviel Stunne wart ihr den ungefähr unnerwegs?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

Ich hatte wohl so 3,5-4h, die annern noch e std mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hatte wohl so 3,5-4h, die annern noch e std mehr.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

ich hoff inständig das mein Hals sich beruhigt hat und mich das Jahr in ruhe lässt


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

Carosche hat 22Pkt eingetrache


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

sehr gut 
der Carsten soll mir mal meine Daten schicken.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sehr gut
> der Carsten soll mir mal meine Daten schicken.


Hadder; und hallösche zusamme,
isch geh mal Pungde eintrache und dann wieder raus, da isch noch einisches zu due hab.
Vllt. späder nochemol.
@Diehmchef: Die SMS kam zu späd, es war dunkel => mehr Pungde  Edit: Summasumarum derer 18


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

Dankeschön 

Wann seit ihr dann heimkomme?


----------



## caroka (7. Januar 2007)

So gegesse unn getrungke.  Jez mergg isch mein Köbber widder langsam.
Isch muss jez erst ma dusche. Vllt komm isch späder nochema.
@C-R Isch waas ned genau wann mer hier waan. Mer habbe nochema en Abstecher über Hornau gemacht, dass mer noch en Pungd zusamme griesche. So ca. 19:15 wärds gewese sein. Mer sinn noch die komplett Streck vonn Niedernhausen bis nach Hause gefahn, weil uns de Zuch vor de Nas weggefahn iss.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

Doch nochmal extra 25km druff - fleißisch fleißisch 
war meine Tour wohl nicht ausreichend für euch  nächste wird dann also härter  (oder auch nicht, kenn mich da ja nicht aus).

Na...irgendwie find ichs ja schon komisch das ihr erst in Wiesbaden nimmer weiter wolltet und dann noch die Stregge ndh - Kriftel drangehängt habt


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Na...irgendwie find ichs ja schon komisch das ihr erst in Wiesbaden nimmer weiter wolltet und dann noch die Stregge ndh - Kriftel drangehängt habt



mach dir gedanken   die wollten halt ohne dich noch einwenig fahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

Ich glaub der hkn will die Runde auch mal mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

Hast de se so gequält?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

Der Gerd hatte irgendwann keine Lust mehr (als es mal bergauf ging)


----------



## caroka (7. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Doch nochmal extra 25km druff - fleißisch fleißisch
> war meine Tour wohl nicht ausreichend für euch  nächste wird dann also härter  (oder auch nicht, kenn mich da ja nicht aus).
> 
> Na...irgendwie find ichs ja schon komisch das ihr erst in Wiesbaden nimmer weiter wolltet und dann noch die Stregge ndh - Kriftel drangehängt habt



Des kann mer nur pysologisch erklärn unn dann sinn mer ja aach nur noch Straß gefahrn.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hast de se so gequält?



eigentlich war des e ganz locker Ründche. War halt nur bissi dreckisch und die Mechanik versagte (beim Gerd und mir)


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der Gerd hatte irgendwann keine Lust mehr (als es mal bergauf ging)



*Doch net de Gerd?*
Ich mach mir da langsam Sorsche, erst kneift er, dann bleibt er überall hänge, dann fällt er uff die Nase und jetzt jammert er wenns berguffgeht  

Der wird doch net krank wern?  


Da hab ich ja Glück gehabt *schwitz*


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> eigentlich war des e ganz locker Ründche. War halt nur bissi dreckisch und die Mechanik versagte (beim Gerd und mir)



habt Ihr euch damit abgefunden?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

nein  sein kleines Blatt und mein mittleres gingen nicht mehr. Haben an einer Quelle gehalten und mit der Trinkflasche die ich vorher extra leertrank dann die Kette + Ritzel + Schaltung + Bremse gespült. Dann gings (leider-so Gerds Worte weil er dann doch nicht in Wiesbaden in die S-Bahn konnte) wieder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

ich glaab der Gerd brauch nur ma e Päusche, der überfordert sei Körpper, daher auch die Ausfallerscheinunge.
Ich brauch auch ma e Päusche und morgen jemanden der meinen Wecker wegnimmt bevor er um 5uhr klingelt 
Ich geh ma mei Bett warm halde, das fühlt sie so alaans, [email protected]


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

Gn8 Cr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaub der hkn will die Runde auch mal mitfahren



na das wird nix...bin doch hobbybiker mit seinem eigenen speed...quasi euer bremsklotz....fahrt ihr mal schön allein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2007)

wir sind auch nur Hobbybiker


----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich glaab der Gerd brauch nur ma e Päusche, der überfordert sei Körpper, daher auch die Ausfallerscheinunge.
> Ich brauch auch ma e Päusche und morgen jemanden der meinen Wecker wegnimmt bevor er um 5uhr klingelt
> Ich geh ma mei Bett warm halde, das fühlt sie so alaans, [email protected]



gn8 crazy und bx (bleibxsund) cu o.t.(on trail)
Frank

und @ all gn8 bin sauhundemüüüüüüüüd
Bring nur noch mein X5 nach Usingen zu Bmw und fahr, statt wie geplant mit dem bike, doch lieber mit dem Taxi zurück.
Meue früh is Üwwergabe dann fahr ich endlich kein so riesen Ding mehr spaziern .........und mei Fraa freud sich ned mehr über die Supersitzposition wie im Bus.... , dafür derf ich dann wieder schneller unnerwegs sein im kleine Auto mit Internettanschluss und Sprachsteuerung, gelle Gerd???


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Januar 2007)

Wg. Herbst Tour. Der Nils meinte 2. Okt. Woche sei recht spät. Da hat er nicht ganz unrecht. Letztes Jahr wars in der letzten Sept. Woche auf dem Berg schon recht kalt.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

und was ist klein? nen 6er BMW?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wg. Herbst Tour. Der Nils meinte 2. Okt. Woche sei recht spät. Da hat er nicht ganz unrecht. Letztes Jahr wars in der letzten Sept. Woche auf dem Berg schon recht kalt.



hmmm, aber bitte nicht direkt 1. september woche. habe nen kunden der immer pünktlich zur IFA seine webseite neu bekommt...wäre also doof wenn ich dann nicht da wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na das wird nix...bin doch hobbybiker mit seinem eigenen speed...quasi euer bremsklotz....fahrt ihr mal schön allein



quatsch, de kommst mid, bei Dir halde Bremsklötz doch ewich!


----------



## Arachne (7. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Doch net de Gerd?*
> Ich mach mir da langsam Sorsche, erst kneift er, dann bleibt er überall hänge, dann fällt er uff die Nase und jetzt jammert er wenns berguffgeht
> 
> Der wird doch net krank wern?
> ...



_Gllüüüüüückck??? ............._


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

ach der gerd hier im forum...krass...hab gehört du machst mich nach  auch nicht mehr so fit auf die alten tage.

habe mit jemanden heute gesprochen der sich seit 20 jahren mit ausdauersport beschäftigt. der sagte mir ich kann mich auf den kopf stellen, so fit wie nen 80-85kg mensch kann ich nicht werden. goil endlich nen entschuldigung *lach*

ok, da ich ja noch so 10 kg loswerden will, wirds dann langsam eng mit den ausreden.

heute hat komischerweise mein tretlager nicht gemuckt...bestimmt wasser reingelaufen und wieder geschmiert


----------



## Arachne (7. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach der gerd hier im forum...krass...hab gehört du machst mich nach  auch nicht mehr so fit auf die alten tage.
> 
> habe mit jemanden heute gesprochen der sich seit 20 jahren mit ausdauersport beschäftigt. der sagte mir ich kann mich auf den kopf stellen, so fit wie nen 80-85kg mensch kann ich nicht werden. goil endlich nen entschuldigung *lach*
> 
> ...



wadde ma, wadde ma, wadde ma!!!! Übber des Gewichd müsse mer nochema redde! Geht aach "nemmer so fit wie en 60-65kg sdf?"


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wadde ma, wadde ma, wadde ma!!!! Übber des Gewichd müsse mer nochema redde! Geht aach "nemmer so fit wie en 60-65kg sdf?"



logo SDF wiegt nach seiner aussage 60 kg...da komm ich ja nie hin und wer auch noch wettkampfmässig läuft...naja ich bin genussbiker, deswegen hab ich nach gestern auch heute schön den feldi ausgelassen...


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Doch nochmal extra 25km druff - fleißisch fleißisch
> war meine Tour wohl nicht ausreichend für euch  nächste wird dann also härter  (oder auch nicht, kenn mich da ja nicht aus).
> 
> Na...irgendwie find ichs ja schon komisch das ihr erst in Wiesbaden nimmer weiter wolltet und dann noch die Stregge ndh - Kriftel drangehängt habt


Also ich nich ganz so; ich bin ab Eppstein in den Zuch bis Hofheim und dann nach Hause. Mir hads auch so geschickd: 64 km, 1.343 hm und 2,5 Lidder versoffe und isch war said heud moije nemmer uff'm WC !

Und wenn Du, Zeh-Ähr, nochemol so Sprüche losläßd wie "hinner de Kurv gehts nur noch abwärds" und so en Schmonsens, da gibts ned nur virduell 





Beim C-R hadde mei Bremse aach so dolle gegrische; also nachgeguggd und siehe da, Beläsche bis uff die Drägerblatt nunner .

Aber isch had Ersatzbeläsch debei .

Ach, trotzdem Danke für's Guiden, war e schee (aschträngend) Tour.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wg. Herbst Tour. Der Nils meinte 2. Okt. Woche sei recht spät. Da hat er nicht ganz unrecht. Letztes Jahr wars in der letzten Sept. Woche auf dem Berg schon recht kalt.


Ich wär ach für vorletzte oder letzde Woche im Sep. wg. Wedder und auch aus a*****-technischen Gründen. Die 2. Woche in einem Monat ist bei mir immer ä bissi schleschd wg. Monatsabschluß.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na das wird nix...bin doch hobbybiker mit seinem eigenen speed...quasi euer bremsklotz....fahrt ihr mal schön allein


Trau Disch ruhisch, mei Nick könnd auch "Bremo" haisse


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ....habe mit jemanden heute gesprochen der sich seit 20 jahren mit ausdauersport beschäftigt. der sagte mir ich kann mich auf den kopf stellen, so fit wie nen 80-85kg mensch kann ich nicht werden. goil endlich nen entschuldigung *lach*....



Aaaach deshalb !  
Des kann isch Dir bestädische (93 kg. Kampfgewischd; und C-R, wenn isch wüdend bin, des dobbelde )


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

64 km wäre mir heute zu lange gewesen...die hatte ich gestern und heute waren meine beine müde...mehr als die knapp 30 heute hätte ich nicht fahren wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> 64 km wäre mir heute zu lange gewesen...die hatte ich gestern und heute waren meine beine müde...mehr als die knapp 30 heute hätte ich nicht fahren wollen...


Na immerhin, ich bin froh, wenn ich morsche die 1,8 km zur Arbeit ankomme.

Ansonsten allsaids gude N8, bin ä bissi müd.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Aaaach deshalb !
> Des kann isch Dir bestädische (93 kg. Kampfgewischd; und C-R, wenn isch wüdend bin, des dobbelde )



komplett uffgerödelt denke ich komme ich z. zt. auf ca. 113 kg (ja ja die weihnachtszeit).

heute zum fuchstanz hoch fährt auf einmal so nen netter junger bub neben uns (ca. 20-15 jahre alt, vielleicht 70-80kg) und fragt uns ob wir für ne transalp trainieren weil wir soviel zeugs im rucksack haben *lach* er jeans, keine jacke und helm sagt noch das unsere bikes nett sind und das er auf den feldi vielleicht noch will verabschiedet sich und zieht auf einmal das tempo an das ich nur mit den ohren schlackern konnte...selbst wenn ich gewollt hätte, wäre ich nicht hinterher gekommen


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, wenn ich morsche die 1,8 km zur Arbeit ankomme.
> 
> Ansonsten allsaids gude N8, bin ä bissi müd.



GN8 cube


----------



## arkonis (8. Januar 2007)

nAabend


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> nAabend



eher nmorgen


----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

auch nabend.

Wie wars Wochenende? Samstag nur geschütt und Sonntag Sonnenschein.


----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Januar 2007)

Hi fUEL,

geil!! Du warst ja richtig unterwegs.


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> auch nabend.
> 
> Wie wars Wochenende? Samstag nur geschütt und Sonntag Sonnenschein.



Das Wetter war dann eher Frühlingspokalartig, einfach guud awwer die viele doofe Spaziergänger die einen dauerd anpöbeln, echt mei next bike hat e Flackgeschütz 
Glückwunsch zu deinem Lauferfolg!


----------



## arkonis (8. Januar 2007)

waaas so spät schon, muss in 6 stunden wieder aufstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi fUEL,
> 
> geil!! Du warst ja richtig unterwegs.



...leider ohne de maggo und ohne de Kilian, die beide "verhinnerd" warn.


----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Januar 2007)

Ich habe mir heute mal zur Abwechselung ein Wettkämpfchen gegönnt. Das ich doch glatt mit einer Minute Vorsprung gewann.

Ich dachte ich hätte eine von euren Akkus heimlich im Hintern. Ich flog nur so die Weinberge hoch unn widder runner.

Ob das vom MTBken kam?

Here the results.


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute mal zur Abwechselung ein Wettkämpfchen gegönnt. Das ich doch glatt mit einer Minute Vorsprung gewann.
> 
> Ich dachte ich hätte eine von euren Akkus heimlich im Hintern. Ich flog nur so die Weinberge hoch unn widder runner.
> 
> ...



Na dann doch noch ma Glückwunsch abber Jahrgang 67, da gibt es ja bestimmt dies Jahr ne Riesenplauschergeburtstagsfeierparty mit viel Rodem Saft und lecker happy happy

Bei der Vorlach konnd ich ned widderstehen


----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...leider ohne de maggo und ohne de Kilian, die beide "verhinnerd" warn.



Auf so ner Hammer-Tour wäre ich auch gerne mal unterwegs!!!

Ich bin mal 1989 quer durch die USA geradelt. Mit nem MTB von Nashbar. Nach meiner Bundeswehrzeit einfach so ohne Plan nach New-York geflogen, ein Bike von Nashbar gekauft und losgeradelt. In LA hat ich dann so 6500km auf dem Tacho. Gepennt habe ich in einem Zelt und meinem Kucheltier (ein Fön für kalte Tage). Den habe ich mir in den Schlafsack gesteckt, damit mir warm wurde.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch sdf


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

also gud nacht dann ma ...muss früh raus, sonst krig ich die Runde net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Auf so ner Hammer-Tour wäre ich auch gerne mal unterwegs!!!
> 
> Ich bin mal 1989 quer durch die USA geradelt. Mit nem MTB von Nashbar. Nach meiner Bundeswehrzeit einfach so ohne Plan nach New-York geflogen, ein Bike von Nashbar gekauft und losgeradelt. In LA hat ich dann so 6500km auf dem Tacho. Gepennt habe ich in einem Zelt und meinem Kucheltier (ein Fön für kalte Tage). Den habe ich mir in den Schlafsack gesteckt, damit mir warm wurde.



1989 war ich mit meiner Meisterprüfung beschäftigt und hab übberhaupt keinen einzigen Tag Sport gemacht, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. 
Da war mei Tour ja gerade ema en Uffwärmtraining für Dich gewese so lange Abwesenheit von zu Hause geht nur als "Strohwitwer"


----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Na dann doch noch ma Glückwunsch abber Jahrgang 67, da gibt es ja bestimmt dies Jahr ne Riesenplauschergeburtstagsfeierparty mit viel Rodem Saft und lecker happy happy
> 
> Ich weiss nur nicht auf was ich feiern soll. Auf mein 40. oder auf mein 25.-jähriges Laufjubiläum.
> 
> ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Januar 2007)

Gud nacht auf so nen schönen Tag.


----------



## arkonis (8. Januar 2007)

Glückwunsch an den Schwager  und Teamkollegen


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> fUEL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na dann doch noch ma Glückwunsch abber Jahrgang 67, da gibt es ja bestimmt dies Jahr ne Riesenplauschergeburtstagsfeierparty mit viel Rodem Saft und lecker happy happy
> ...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

GN8 ihr beiden


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2007)

morsche ...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche ...



Ei gude wie?   muß gleich nach Berlin


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

morsche,

bin noch e bissi platt vonn gestdern. 
isch les jez ersd ma was ihr so alles geschriwwe habbt seid gesdern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Waren heut 111,9 km und 2743 hm isch bin total platt jetzt nach dem Glas Roden. Hab mich echt ausbelastet. - .........


Ohne Worte


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Tschüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß, 

macht anständig Punkte


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Tschüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß,
> 
> macht anständig Punkte



Tschüüüüüüüüß


----------



## Maggo (8. Januar 2007)

hau rein.


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Kann des sein, dass heud alle e bissi platt sinn.


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann des sein, dass heud alle e bissi platt sinn.



Kann es sein,  dass heut noch viele Smileys mit Päckcher und Wünsche und soweider noch auf den Bildschirm flattern?


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Tschüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß,
> 
> macht anständig Punkte



Damit Du welche machst hast Du doch bestimmt es Bike und den Hund eingepackt


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Damit Du welche machst hast Du doch bestimmt es Bike und den Hund eingepackt



der hund passt bei em schon auf, dass er net so viele pungte macht.
ich mag hunde


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der hund passt bei em schon auf, dass er net so viele pungte macht.
> ich mag hunde



Un warum hasde dann Katze?   Du Geschner, Du....eigentlich bisde den Winder ja kaan rischdische Geschner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Un warum hasde dann Katze?   Du Geschner, Du....eigentlich bisde den Winder ja kaan rischdische Geschner.



du siehts doch am lugga, was die hunde für fleesche braache. da sinn katze aafacher zu halde ...

is kaan winder, braachsta aach kaan geschner ...


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hättest was gesagt...nen 6000er hab ich noch rumliegen...net 1 jahr alt und kaum gebraucht



Hab heud moind des neie geliefert bekomme un kaa Zeit gehabt es usszuprobiere...


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wieg gesagt ist ein 6000er und kein 16000er, deswegen habe ich mir auch ein anderes geholt, was aber auch im schrank liegt (ist nur für den fall das meine fritzbox wieder ihre tage hat)



Hm, kann des sei, des de fer Dei A..... en Inderned-Aaschluß brauchst?!


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> meinste zum trost fürs rotwild? ach die 65 cm heute waren wieder ganz nett. ich würde sagen wenn ihr dann da runter hüppt schaut ihr euch das ding aber nicht von der parkplatzseite an, von da sieht es viel höher aus



pillepalle!


----------



## bodo_nimda (8. Januar 2007)

mahlzeit


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> mahlzeit



(bevor isch Ärcher mim Diemscheffche grieh: ) Ei Guude wie!

Hab ich `nen Hunger! Habe gestern sicherlich viiiieeeel mehr Kalorien verbraucht, als zu mir genommen...  

Habt ihr eine Kantine, oder müßt ihr euch selbst versorgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. Januar 2007)

> (bevor isch Ärcher mim Diemscheffche grieh: ) Ei Guude wie!



genehmischt


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Ich könnd die Mädels ja guide. Isch kann misch immer subber in alle möschlische Leud neiversetzte. Isch red mid dene aach mal übber Schuh unn Hanndasche.



Des habder hoffendlich glei widder verworffe! Mir fährd se immer fott un will die Aaafänger geide...


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, ok dann lass ich das mal fetten...hab doch 2 linke hände und keine ahnung wie ich das runtermache...



Hast Du am Lenker links `nen Doppelgriff?


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Des habder hoffendlich glei widder verworffe! Mir fährd se immer fott un will die Aaafänger geide...



Du üwwertreibst immer so maaslos....iss abbä schee


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du am Lenker links `nen Doppelgriff?


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> genehmischt


Ei sach ema hatte ich recht mit den pn ???


----------



## Maggo (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ei sach ema hatte ich recht mit den pn ???



ja.


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja.



Dann mach ich mal den Anfang hier:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstach lieber Maggo und Alles, Alles Gute


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2007)

das hat aber ganz schön gedauert heute  

jetzt, wo es offiziell ist :


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das hat aber ganz schön gedauert heute
> 
> jetzt, wo es offiziell ist :



Naja in seinem Profil steht es halt nicht, da muss erst ma die Buschtrommel herhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ei sach ema hatte ich recht mit den pn ???



oh, muß aach noch! 

EDIT: Ok, offiziell:

Lieber Maggo, alles Gute (z.B. en paar Bremsbeläch) zum Geburtstag!!! Fahr weiter so viel Punkte ein, wie in den letzten Tagen!!!


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Naja in seinem Profil steht es halt nicht, da muss erst ma die Buschtrommel herhalten.



die buschtrommel läuft in kelkheim schneller als hinner de heck  
awer isch hab misch zurückgehalte, ebbe weils net offiziell war


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Gestern war ein Uwe dabei, mit ihm geht die Geschwindigkeit aber mehr in richtung Gleichgewichtübungen.
> ...



Du willst uns doch wohl ned erzähle, des bei dem midhalde konnst?!!!


----------



## Maggo (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du willst uns doch wohl ned erzähle, des bei dem midhalde konnst?!!!




ultrasuperüberschallROFL.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Doch nochmal extra 25km druff - fleißisch fleißisch
> war meine Tour wohl nicht ausreichend für euch  nächste wird dann also härter  (oder auch nicht, kenn mich da ja nicht aus).
> 
> Na...irgendwie find ichs ja schon komisch das ihr erst in Wiesbaden nimmer weiter wolltet und dann noch die Stregge ndh - Kriftel drangehängt habt



Wp mächts möchlich... Un übberhaubd: Nachts allaans midde Daunusblauschersubberpauerd...


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wp mächts möchlich... Un übberhaubd: Nachts allaans midde Daunusblauschersubberpauerd...



Da habbe mer jedztd wenischsdens was wodrum mer dich beneide könne


----------



## Maggo (8. Januar 2007)

> Lieber Maggo, alles Gute (z.B. en paar Bremsbeläch) zum Geburtstag!!! Fahr weiter so viel Punkte ein, wie in den letzten Tagen!!!



beläsch warn unner annerm debei. leider fühl ich mich net nach faahn.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute mal zur Abwechselung ein Wettkämpfchen gegönnt. Das ich doch glatt mit einer Minute Vorsprung gewann.
> 
> Ich dachte ich hätte eine von euren Akkus heimlich im Hintern. Ich flog nur so die Weinberge hoch unn widder runner.
> 
> ...



 Klar, kommt bestimmt vom Biken!


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, kommt bestimmt vom Biken!



@sdf : reschpeggt  , awer wie kam es, dass a fraa a doppelminut schneller war als du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Da habbe mer jedztd wenischsdens was wodrum mer dich beneide könne



Ja, des Lupinche hat sich schon gelohnt!  Aber, Du bist doch auch Plauscher und hast selbst eine: Mit Dir würd se auch fahrn. Ich fürchte, es muß eigentlich auch gar keine Lupine sein; nur hell... Ach ja, und dann bräuchtest Du auch noch so en Taunusplauschersuperpowerdimbagel vom Carsten und `nen Liter Coka Cola. Pepsi geht nicht!


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die buschtrommel läuft in kelkheim schneller als hinner de heck
> awer isch hab misch zurückgehalte, ebbe weils net offiziell war


wenn ich hier ma anmerken darf: 

Hinner de Heck seid ihr da drüwwe.
Bad Homburg lischt vor der Höhe.

Also Du Hinnerdeheckebewohner sei vorsichtisch was de sechst.


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, des Lupinche hat sich schon gelohnt!  Aber, Du bist doch auch Plauscher und hast selbst eine: Mit Dir würd se auch fahrn. Ich fürchte, es muß eigentlich auch gar keine Lupine sein; nur hell... Ach ja, und dann bräuchtest Du auch noch so en Taunusplauschersuperpowerdimbagel vom Carsten und `nen Liter Coka Cola. Pepsi geht nicht!



Spricht für Caros gute Geschmack, das se kei Pepsi mag. 
Wenn Se noch e Schwesterhat hätt ich auch ne zweite Lupine.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> morsche,
> 
> bin noch e bissi platt vonn gestdern.
> isch les jez ersd ma was ihr so alles geschriwwe habbt seid gesdern.



Wieso? Was hasdn noch gemacht???


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Spricht für Caros gute Geschmack, das se kei Pepsi mag.
> Wenn Se noch e Schwesterhat hätt ich auch ne zweite Lupine.



 Unersättlich: Mid aaner auszufahrn reicht der ned, es müsse glei zwaa sein!  Was kost die Zweitlupine nochema?


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> wenn ich hier ma anmerken darf:
> 
> Hinner de Heck seid ihr da drüwwe.
> Bad Homburg lischt vor der Höhe.
> ...



da siehst du was falsch :
mir sinn hier im vodderdaunus und du sitzt im hinnerdaunus, also hinner de heck, aach wenn bad hommbursch vor de höh liescht  
vor de höh liesche mehr nämlich all, weil die höh is de feldbersch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unersättlich: Mid aaner auszufahrn reicht der ned, es müsse glei zwaa sein!  Was kost die Zweitlupine nochema?



Brauchst nur de zweite Brenner und einen Y- verbinder, evtl. dann aber noch nen kleinen Notakku, der macht eh Sinn und wiegt nur 88g / Pro g ein ,wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung hab.

Hatte neulich beide Lampen am Crosser, aber hallo!!!
Mei neu Auto hat Kurvenlicht, das fehlt bei Lupine noch


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da siehst du was falsch :
> mir sinn hier im vodderdaunus und du sitzt im hinnerdaunus, also hinner de heck, aach wenn bad hommbursch vor de höh liescht
> vor de höh liesche mehr nämlich all, weil die höh is de feldbersch



Mir saan im Hochtaunus und ihr im Maintaunus, dank Schwerkraft fällt manchmal ja was runner zu euch, sonst wüssde mer ja ned, daß es Euch da gibt


----------



## saharadesertfox (8. Januar 2007)

an Caro auch von mir, dem annern Fuchs.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

auch von mir maggo von steinbock zu steinbock alles gute zum geburtstag.


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mir saan im Hochtaunus und ihr im Maintaunus, dank Schwerkraft fällt manchmal ja was runner zu euch, sonst wüssde mer ja ned, daß es Euch da gibt


   

kater, sach doch auch mal was ... so ganz geographologisch wissenschaftlich korrekt ...

maggo, caro, arachne usw. wo bleibt die vodderdaunusunterstützung  

@fUEL die schwerkraft führt dich auch am donnerstag in de gimbi oder was sonst ?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> pillepalle!



ach hab ich ja vergessen, du machst ja gleich nen superman-seatgrap und nen no-foot-no hand da runter


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hm, kann des sei, des de fer Dei A..... en Inderned-Aaschluß brauchst?!



kann schon sein  den upload genieße ich am meisten


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> an Caro auch von mir, dem annern Fuchs.



     

der, der heid Gebordsdach had heißt Maggo!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie?

Da bin ich mal e paar Stunne uff de Auotbahn unnerwegs und schreibt Ihr wie die beklobbte 


Hab mal kurz überflogen um was es so ging, kommentar gibts aber nur zu einem Thema:


*
Alles Gude zum Geburtstach Maggo, lass es Dir so rischtisch gutgehe heut, mach mal widder so rischtisch ein druff mit Deiner Fraa zusamme und anschließen geht er zusamme noch e bische Erwachsenenspiele mache...................*


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

sach mal gerd, was sagt dein alp-x pac-lite eigentlich zur rucksack benutzung? habe mehrere läden angeschrieben und die sind sich mit ihren aussagen nicht einig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

So, ich schau heut Abend noch mal rein

Grüsse aus dem verregneten Berlin an alle!

Eins noch, ich hab mein Hund und nicht das Bike dabei. Ich werd auch nur Zeit fer mein hunn finne, bin ja zum schaffe da un mer müsse fertisch wern un am liebste würd ich schon am Do widder heimfahren. Des wird aber bestimmt nix


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sach mal gerd, was sagt dein alp-x pac-lite eigentlich zur rucksack benutzung? habe mehrere läden angeschrieben und die sind sich mit ihren aussagen nicht einig...



Bin zwar nicht der Gerd aber meine Jacke macht ds ohne Mucken, fahre immer mit Rucksack ausser uff em Rennrad.
Gruß

mit 6 er lischsd de vollkomme falsch - da passt ja kei Bike ninn.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht der Gerd aber meine Jacke macht ds ohne Mucken, fahre immer mit Rucksack ausser uff em Rennrad.
> Gruß
> 
> mit 6 er lischsd de vollkomme falsch - da passt ja kei Bike ninn.



was denn dann?

und danke bezüglich der jacke...aber die "guten" jacken gibt es alle nicht xxxl


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Jetzt wo es alle Welt weiss auch von mir nochmal:
Alles Gude zum Gebordsdach, alles gude wünsch isch Dir..... 


Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, des Lupinche hat sich schon gelohnt!  Aber, Du bist doch auch Plauscher und hast selbst eine: Mit Dir würd se auch fahrn. Ich fürchte, es muß eigentlich auch gar keine Lupine sein; nur hell... Ach ja, und dann bräuchtest Du auch noch so en Taunusplauschersuperpowerdimbagel vom Carsten und `nen Liter Coka Cola. Pepsi geht nicht!


Jetzt wern hier mei Vorliebe ausgeplauschd..... Pepsi is hahl ma ned so gud. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso? Was hasdn noch gemacht???


Nix mer, abbä die Kinner warn noch so lang wach. Isch wä beinah vor dene eigeschlaafe.


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was denn dann?
> 
> und danke bezüglich der jacke...aber die "guten" jacken gibt es alle nicht xxxl



Riesenbabys können aber auch Jacken die eigentlich für Bergsteiger oder Wanderer konzipiert wurden nehmen, dass macht selten große Unterschiede von der Funktion. 
Guter Laden ist Reisefieber und die sind supernett und besorgen einfach alles, was möglich ist.
Der Laden ist in Bad Homburg, Louisenstrasse. 123 www.reisefieber-outdoor.de


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Riesenbabys [...]




na danke  naja ich schätze an den gore jacken die ich habe schon funktionen...vestehe auch nicht warum die alp-x und was weiß ich nicht in 3xl nirgends angeboten wird.

am end überlege ich so lange bis es wieder gutes wetter ist


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sach mal gerd, was sagt dein alp-x pac-lite eigentlich zur rucksack benutzung? habe mehrere läden angeschrieben und die sind sich mit ihren aussagen nicht einig...



warte mal ein/zwei verregnete Jahre ab, dann sag ich es Dir.  Trage zwar fast immer einen Rucksack, habe die Jacke aber noch nicht lange und trage sie sehr selten. Tut mir leid, dass ich Dir diesbezüglich keine Entscheidungshilfe sein kann. Hatte auch den (verantwortlichen) Verkäufer bei Hibike gefragt. Und der war mir da so viel Hilfe, wie ich jetzt Dir...


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So, ich schau heut Abend noch mal rein
> 
> Grüsse aus dem verregneten Berlin an alle!
> 
> Eins noch, ich hab mein Hund und nicht das Bike dabei. Ich werd auch nur Zeit fer mein hunn finne, bin ja zum schaffe da un mer müsse fertisch wern un am liebste würd ich schon am Do widder heimfahren. Des wird aber bestimmt nix



 Alles klar!

Laß Dich ma e bissche hänge, manchma braach mer aach e Päusche!  

Erstma die GA1-Hundefleech un nexde, odder übbernexde Monat se mer weidä!


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> 
> Laß Dich ma e bissche hänge, manchma braach mer aach e Päusche!
> 
> Erstma die GA1-Hundefleech un nexde, odder übbernexde Monat se mer weidä!



Der Hund is e Hündin und krischt Nachwuchs, dann werds noch knapper mit de Zeit fürs Totwild, abba des is ja eh tot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt wern hier mei Vorliebe ausgeplauschd..... Pepsi is hahl ma ned so gud.


warn des schon alle???  gugge ma, mei Vorliebe bezüchlich der Kakau-Sord (Caotina (nur fer Blauscher=Chaot) uss de Schwiez) sinn ja aach schon ausgiebisch beplauschd worn. Des is doch nix schlimmes!? Un übberhaubd, de Frank hadder doch glei zugestimmd un Dein Geschmack gelobd!!  


caroka schrieb:


> Nix mer, abbä die Kinner warn noch so lang wach. Isch wä beinah vor dene eigeschlaafe.


Hadde Dei Kinner widder "Übbernachdungsbesuch", odder wieso warn die so lang wach? Odder hadst Du son langweilische Besuch?


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht der Gerd aber meine Jacke macht ds ohne Mucken, fahre immer mit Rucksack ausser uff em Rennrad.


Dange, des beruhischt mich aach!   Ansonsde biste zwar glaab isch werglich ned de Gerd, der wörd Dir abbä sicher mal erlaube, Dei Pungde ma bei ihm eizudraache!!!     


fUEL schrieb:


> mit 6 er lischsd de vollkomme falsch - da passt ja kei Bike ninn.


@hkn: Ich fürchte, der Frank spannt uns so lange auf die Folter, bis wir seinen neuen Wagen mal mit einem Plauscherfest "eingeweiht" haben!    Ich hoffe, er hat rote Bezüge!?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn: Ich fürchte, der Frank spannt uns so lange auf die Folter, bis wir seinen neuen Wagen mal mit einem Plauscherfest "eingeweiht" haben!    Ich hoffe, er hat rote Bezüge!?



puh rote bezüge...ich werd bekloppt...das wäre zu porno...man müßte nur wissen ob fuel markentreu ist


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

@PH!LL: Das Bild mit der Krücke unten an der Treppe gefällt mir am besten...    (Ich hoffe, die hast Du danach nicht gebraucht!)


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh rote bezüge...ich werd bekloppt...das wäre zu porno...man müßte nur wissen ob fuel markentreu ist



Ich würde sagen ja, und nein.  Nach seinen Beiträgen zu urteilen, spräche einiges für die Markentreue, aber auch etwas dagegen (wieso hat er den neuen nicht gleich bei der Abgabe des alten mitgenommen?). Bleibt spannend... 

Die roten Bezüge wären wegen des Vorzugsgetränks einiger vieler Plauscher halt praktisch...  Aber hast Recht, würde sicherlich zu "heiß" aussehen! Käme aber auch auf das Rot selbst drauf an.


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh rote bezüge...ich werd bekloppt...das wäre zu porno...man müßte nur wissen ob fuel markentreu ist



Naivling rotweinrot meinte der Gerd passend zum Plauscherpinotage, der noch bis zum Plauscherfest im Keller reift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Naivling rotweinrot meinte der Gerd passend zum Plauscherpinotage, der noch bis zum Plauscherfest im Keller reift.



Wer neugierig ist, kann ja am Donnerstag die Predimbversammlungstour mitmachen


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> 
> Laß Dich ma e bissche hänge, manchma braach mer aach e Päusche!
> 
> Erstma die GA1-Hundefleech un nexde, odder übbernexde Monat se mer weidä!



ich mach was Du sachst!




fUEL schrieb:


> Der Hund is e Hündin und krischt Nachwuchs, dann werds noch knapper mit de Zeit fürs Totwild, abba des is ja eh tot.



Gestern hats noch e bische gezuckt



fUEL schrieb:


> Wer neugierig ist, kann ja am Donnerstag die Predimbversammlungstour mitmachen



Willst Du mich ärgern, ich sitz hier in Berlin Ihr derft schee im GIMBI ein druffmache. Mußt Du mich da dran erinnern.  

Un jetzt emal raus mit de Sprach, was hast de Dir den für neu Spielzeuch geleistet? So wie ich Dich kenn is es bestimmt e schenes


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen ja, und nein.  Nach seinen Beiträgen zu urteilen, spräche einiges für die Markentreue, aber auch etwas dagegen (wieso hat er den neuen nicht gleich bei der Abgabe des alten mitgenommen?). Bleibt spannend...
> 
> Die roten Bezüge wären wegen des Vorzugsgetränks einiger vieler Plauscher halt praktisch...  Aber hast Recht, würde sicherlich zu "heiß" aussehen! Käme aber auch auf das Rot selbst drauf an.



jaja den neue am Freitach geholt und den Alte am Montag zurückgegeben, das ist schon Kopfball für Fortgeschrittene


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich mach was Du sachst!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie de Ger schon gemeint hat: Internettzugang auf Sprachbefehl mit 4 Rädern und nem Motor


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie de Ger schon gemeint hat: Internettzugang auf Sprachbefehl mit 4 Rädern und nem Motor



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt Du Geheimniskrämer   *platzvorneugier*

Bis später...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So wie ich Dich kenn is es bestimmt e schenes



ich denke das steht außer frage...aber einwenig feiern lässt er sich schon


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Massagesitze mit Lordosenstütze und aufblasbarem Seitenteil und belüfteten Sitzflächen machen auch Spass und adaptives Kurvenlicht und Fernlichtassistent(den gibt es nur bei einer Firma) sind auch ganz nett.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie 
nach der Spazierfahrt von gestern  werd glei ma bissi aufn Ergo gehn, wollt zwar eigentlich Regenerieren, aber des mach ich dann morsche und üwwermorsche inner Fahrschul.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> jaja den neue am Freitach geholt und den Alte am Montag zurückgegeben, das ist schon Kopfball für Fortgeschrittene





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt Du Geheimniskrämer   *platzvorneugier*
> 
> Bis später...





habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich denke das steht außer frage...aber einwenig feiern lässt er sich schon





fUEL schrieb:


> Massagesitze mit Lordosenstütze und aufblasbarem Seitenteil und belüfteten Sitzflächen machen auch Spass und adaptives Kurvenlicht und Fernlichtassistent(den gibt es nur bei einer Firma) sind auch ganz nett.



Ja, un außerdem machder mer die Nas lang!  Der werd doch ned werglich en Blauscheraaschluß da drinn habbe!?   

Ich glaab ja, er ziehd die ledzde Register, um uns fer Donnersdaach zum fahre zu beweche.  Prinzibiell spräch da ja aach nix degeche, wenn maan Scheffche ned ID-Lengungsussschuß hädd. Er bevörchded, ich muß e Führeung dörch maan Hobbyraum mache...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

ein 5er kombi mit allem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

wer kommt denn alles zu dem stammtisch?


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich mach was Du sachst!



Isch waas, wie immer!


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wer kommt denn alles zu dem stammtisch?



Ich alle!  Du auch alle?


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, un außerdem machder mer die Nas lang!  Der werd doch ned werglich en Blauscheraaschluß da drinn habbe!?
> 
> Ich glaab ja, er ziehd die ledzde Register, um uns fer Donnersdaach zum fahre zu beweche.  Prinzibiell spräch da ja aach nix degeche, wenn maan Scheffche ned ID-Lengungsussschuß hädd. Er bevörchded, ich muß e Führeung dörch maan Hobbyraum mache...



Allradantrieb hat er auch


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie
> nach der Spazierfahrt von gestern  werd glei ma bissi aufn Ergo gehn, wollt zwar eigentlich Regenerieren, aber des mach ich dann morsche und üwwermorsche inner Fahrschul.



wie, de maanst, ich müßd heid nochema uffn Bock??? 

Isch bin sooooo miiiieeeeed.......


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Allradantrieb hat er auch



Wieviel Fedderwech vorn un hinne? Bis zu was ferer Sprunghöh isser zugelasse? Sabbert schon des Fedderbaa?


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Allradantrieb hat er auch



und Hängerkupplung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

ne Gerd, brauchste net  kannste abber.

Alles Gute Marco zum Geburtstag


----------



## arkonis (8. Januar 2007)

Glückwunsch noch an Caro und den Maggo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Glückwunsch noch an Caro und den Maggo



@sdf & arkonis: Jez müßder mer abbä ma verrade, had die caroka heid aach Gebordsdaach???


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @sdf & arkonis: Jez müßder mer abbä ma verrade, had die caroka heid aach Gebordsdaach???



Also ich war sicher du wüsdest des.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also ich war sicher du wüsdest des.



Bin isch jez der aansische ders ned waas? Denn klär Du mich bidde e ma uff!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

wpp nr 1 is fertig  mal sehn wie viele noch folge.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ne Gerd, brauchste net  kannste abber.
> 
> Alles Gute Marco zum Geburtstag



ohne "k" hads mer bessä gfalle!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

*WERBUNG* wenn mal einer von euch ne webseite braucht...euch kann geholfen werden  anfragen werden gerne entgegen genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> und Hängerkupplung



aber hoffentlich nen abnehmbaren...


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin isch jez der aansische ders ned waas? Denn klär Du mich bidde e ma uff!!



ich sags mit Maggo.
awwer wo Du so viel Zeit mit der Superdimba  verbringst und ihr Euch so nah steht, wär das doch werglich obligadorisch des du des waast.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich alle!  Du auch alle?



muss mal gucken ob bodo bock hat und fährt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber hoffentlich nen abnehmbaren...



bestimmt aane die uff Knoppdruck innfährt


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber hoffentlich nen abnehmbaren...



das is ja wohl ne rein rhetorische Frage - oder glaubst Du ich wil mer die Schienbein kaputt haue, wenn ich e Fahrrad innlade du???


----------



## arkonis (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @sdf & arkonis: Jez müßder mer abbä ma verrade, had die caroka heid aach Gebordsdaach???



ja doch oder? der Schwager, der Maggo un die Caro oder


----------



## arkonis (8. Januar 2007)

schaut mal hier, ein neuer


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ich sags mit Maggo.
> awwer wo Du so viel Zeit mit der Superdimba  verbringst und ihr Euch so nah steht, wär das doch werglich obligadorisch des du des waast.



Isch habb am Sonndaach von alle Blauscher wahrscheinlich datsächlich am meiste Zeit mit rer verbracht! Isch hadd am längste de gleiche Weech wie se...  Abbä es gibt aanische Blauscher, die noch näher bei ihr wohne...

Isch mergg schon, ihr seid rischdische Blauscher un laßt misch im Reeche stehn...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

@fuel fährst du diesel?

wenn nein ist es bestimmt nen M5 Kombi, wenn ja nen 535d kombi


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ja doch oder? der Schwager, der Maggo un die Caro oder



   - hald! aahner wenicher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> @fuel fährst du diesel?
> 
> wenn nein ist es bestimmt nen M5 Kombi, wenn ja nen 535d kombi



er had sich doch gefreit widder schnell fahn zu könne: ich glaab kaan diesel.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bestimmt aane die uff Knoppdruck innfährt


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> er had sich doch gefreit widder schnell fahn zu könne: ich glaab kaan diesel.



der 535d hat 272 PS und 560 Nm - sollte für flottes fahren ausreichend sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

des Audo hat bestimmt auch Pedale für den Fall das de Sprit ma ausgeht


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> @fuel fährst du diesel?
> 
> wenn nein ist es bestimmt nen M5 Kombi, wenn ja nen 535d kombi



Mit dem Nickname Diesel?
M5 mit Allrad ?
M5 mit Hängerkupplung ?


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> er had sich doch gefreit widder schnell fahn zu könne: ich glaab kaan diesel.



Der 535 d is sauschnell da irrst Du aber hab ich ned.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

isch glaab es is en Audi


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> des Audo hat bestimmt auch Pedale für den Fall das de Sprit ma ausgeht



Aua mein bauch, vor lauder Lache. Der war gut, sollte ich ma meiner Frau erzähle............. die hat des auch gemeint ob e Tretauto ned besser für mich wär.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

wpp 3 is auch gezählt  werden immer mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wpp 3 is auch gezählt  werden immer mehr



Sehr gut  

Glaub ich muss mein FR mit nach GranCanaria nehmen, die Trails sinn so wie der 601 er am Lago di Garda, laut präsi Thomas - vielleicht muss ich noch bissche trainierne, damit ich auch de Bersch hoch komm


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der 535 d is sauschnell da irrst Du aber hab ich ned.



Naja, mein neuste Waache is hald aach fuffzeh Jahr ald...


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, mein neuste Waache is hald aach fuffzeh Jahr ald...



Hauptsache er fährt ; aber Rotwild baut ja noch kei Autos, da könnds ja klappe


----------



## arkonis (8. Januar 2007)

rotwild-Autos kommen aber denn Berg hoch, zumindest virtuell


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> und Hängerkupplung



wenns was vernünftisches is , is en Defender. Alles annere is Spielzeusch



arkonis schrieb:


> schaut mal hier, ein neuer



Der will doch nur *ichkriegpickelwege* und Waldautobahn fahrn




fUEL schrieb:


> Hauptsache er fährt ; aber Rotwild baut ja noch kei Autos, da könnds ja klappe


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...



ned weine, ich komm aachema zum Knutsche!  Hasde Dei scheenes rodes Röggsche debei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenns was vernünftisches is , is en Defender. Alles annere is Spielzeusch
> 
> 
> 
> Der will doch nur *ichkriegpickelwege* und Waldautobahn fahrn



Jetzd verradet doch ma ob die Caro heut Gebortsdach had oder ned


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ned weine, ich komm aachema zum Knutsche!  Hasde Dei scheenes rodes Röggsche debei?






Hab ich dabei, um 8Uhr Zimmer 411, zu esse mach ich nix, aber ich leg misch schon mal hin!


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab ich dabei, um 8Uhr Zimmer 411, zu esse mach ich nix, aber ich leg misch schon mal hin!



Abber paß uff des kaa öl aus dem Standrohr läuft, igitt ... und mach dich vorher frisch des kei klache komme


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Jetzd verradet doch ma ob die Caro heut Gebortsdach had oder ned



ich geh mal devon aus das se net Geburtstag hat, dei Frache is doch erst mit em SDF seim Posting aufgetaucht.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Abber paß uff des kaa öl aus dem Standrohr läuft, igitt ... und mach dich vorher frisch des kei klache komme



Da gibts doch extra überzieher.....


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da gibts doch extra überzieher.....



Naja ansosnsten bist de ja gewohnt en Lappe debeizuhabbe


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

Bis späder dann - fahr jedzd nbisschen Audo nach Kneip und dann heim


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

tschöö denn (5wpp sins schoo )


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab ich dabei, um 8Uhr Zimmer 411, zu esse mach ich nix, aber ich leg misch schon mal hin!





fUEL schrieb:


> Abber paß uff des kaa öl aus dem Standrohr läuft, igitt ... und mach dich vorher frisch des kei klache komme


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Gerd, was lachst en da so dreckisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd, was lachst en da so dreckisch?



des is ned dreckisch, des is freudisch errechd!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Na dann is ja gut!

Geht des I-Net jetzt widder bei Dir daham?


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na dann is ja gut!
> 
> Geht des I-Net jetzt widder bei Dir daham?



Waas isch noch ned, habs DSL-Moddem heit Moje grad gegriehd, als isch außem Haus mußd...  Werd heit wohl ned bissum zwölfe hier bleibe!  Denn habbisch aach endlich WLAN.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Vergess es Punkte net vor lauter Modem....

Steht des am WE mit dem Lidl Markt?


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vergess es Punkte net vor lauter Modem....
> 
> Steht des am WE mit dem Lidl Markt?



hkn, bn, ck, mc, ar! Du?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Un was mache mer mit der Herbsttour?

Hersch kannst Du auch im September, evtl. Anfang September?

Was is en mitem Frank, der hat sich noch garnet geäußert.

Vielleicht hat er sich ja en große Bus gekauft und kann uns alle mitsaamt de Räder mitnehme? 

Herr Fux, was is en mit Dir. Meinst Du im Herbst hättest de schon widder Zeit?


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hadde Dei Kinner widder "Übbernachdungsbesuch", odder wieso warn die so lang wach? Odder hadst Du son langweilische Besuch?



Mein Besuch iss nie langweilisch.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mein Besuch iss nie langweilisch.



Isch hör jez uff! Aach wenns mich in alle zwansisch Blauscherfinger juggd, des ischs ned werglich aashalde kann...


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer neugierig ist, kann ja am Donnerstag die Predimbversammlungstour mitmachen



Oja, Audo gugge. Wo unn wann?  Binn doch ganz typisch Frau, odder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Oja, Audo gugge. Wo unn wann?  Binn doch ganz typisch Frau, odder?



Seid wann inderessiert sich e Fraa fer Audos, außer desse fahn, ned so komblizierd sinn, allaans eibarge dun un mehr viele Schuh transbordiere kaa?!


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Massagesitze mit Lordosenstütze und aufblasbarem Seitenteil und belüfteten Sitzflächen machen auch Spass und adaptives Kurvenlicht und Fernlichtassistent(den gibt es nur bei einer Firma) sind auch ganz nett.



Frank da Du immer so beschäftischd bisd unn eh wenisch Zeid hasd, würd isch Dir gern helfe unn en Dir eifahrn. Dann müssdesde Disch da ned aach noch drumm kümmern.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Du wieder!


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie
> nach der Spazierfahrt von gestern  werd glei ma bissi aufn Ergo gehn, wollt zwar eigentlich Regenerieren, aber des mach ich dann morsche und üwwermorsche inner Fahrschul.



*Spazierfahrt*.....bass uff dass isch der ned die Ohrn langzieh.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Frank da Du immer so beschäftischd bisd unn eh wenisch Zeid hasd, würd isch Dir gern helfe unn en Dir eifahrn. Dann müssdesde Disch da ned aach noch drumm kümmern.



Soviel Audo, wie Du fährst, wörd des zwaa/draa Jahr dauern!


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Spazierfahrt*.....bass uff dass isch der ned die Ohrn langzieh.



Laß den Klaane doch, der konnd doch eh nur halb so viel fahn, wie mir!!   es juggd schon widdä, es juggd schon widdä, es ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Glückwunsch noch an Caro und den Maggo



Isch habb heud kaan Geburdsdach.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch habb heud kaan Geburdsdach.



endlich mal aane, die tachless redd!


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @sdf & arkonis: Jez müßder mer abbä ma verrade, had die caroka heid aach Gebordsdaach???



Was dud den disch des intressiern.  Du wörds den doch eh widder vergesse.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was dud den disch des intressiern.  Du wörds den doch eh widder vergesse.



ja, kennst mich! isch wördn abbä vorher ussblausche un denn drann erinnert wern!!!


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

ich seh schon, so aafach werd des ned von hier wegzukomme...


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

mergsde ebbes, es drängeld sisch gar kaaner zwische uns! Villaachd hadde Frank ja Rechd?!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hkn, bn, ck, mc, ar! Du?



*Natürlich ich, is doch was für Männer!*


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mergsde ebbes, es drängeld sisch gar kaaner zwische uns! Villaachd hadde Frank ja Rechd?!



Naja, villaachd reddisch im Momend aach mid mer selbsd. Abbä da isch mich ja kenn un schätz, braache mer dadefer aach ned so oft widderspreche!!


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Natürlich ich, is doch was für Männer!*



Mer fahn da abbä ned mim Audo hie!  Kommsde trotzdem mid?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, villaachd reddisch im Momend aach mid mer selbsd. Abbä da isch mich ja kenn un schätz, braache mer dadefer aach ned so oft widderspreche!!



Irschendwie stinks hier!


Puh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> muss mal gucken ob bodo bock hat und fährt...



Da de Gerd ned e ma mein Gebordsdach waas.... Ich würde Disc.....*Hochdeutsch*.........Hkn, ich habe auch ein Auto, ein feuerrotes, ein schnelles.naja fast schnell, eigentlich bin ich froh, wenn es noch fährt
Ich, mit meinem guten Herz für fahrzeuglose Riesenbabies würde Dich *auch* abholen.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mer fahn da abbä ned mim Audo hie!  Kommsde trotzdem mid?



Wie wollt Ihr da dann hiekomme?

Doch net mitem Bike, des is ja pervers!


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Irschendwie stinks hier!
> 
> 
> Puh



Isch hab der schon wie ofd gesacht, De mußd fer Dei Geschäfde uffs Klo geje!!!  Jez fraach nach `nem annern Zimmer!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da de Gerd ned e ma mein Gebordsdach waas.... Ich würde Disc.....*Hochdeutsch*.........Hkn, ich habe auch ein Auto, ein feuerrotes, ein schnelles.naja fast schnell, eigentlich bin ich froh, wenn es noch fährt
> Ich, mit meinem guten Herz für fahrzeuglose Riesenbabies würde Dich *auch* abholen.



Hier jetzt emal ganz offizeil:

*Es Carosche hat heut net Gebordsdach*


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Isch hab der schon wie ofd gesacht, De mußd fer Dei Geschäfde uffs Klo geje!!!  Jez fraach nach `nem annern Zimmer!



Lach mich net aus, aber mir kommts vor als ob der Gestank aus em I-Net kommt!


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da de Gerd ned e ma mein Gebordsdach waas.... Ich würde Disc.....*Hochdeutsch*.........Hkn, ich habe auch ein Auto, ein feuerrotes, ein schnelles.naja fast schnell, eigentlich bin ich froh, wenn es noch fährt
> Ich, mit meinem guten Herz für fahrzeuglose Riesenbabies würde Dich *auch* abholen.



@hkn: Greif zu!!!  Für mich würde die das nicht machen...  

Äh, ich meine natürlich nach der Gelegenheit! (Vorsicht, Keulenschwingerin!!!)


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lach mich net aus, aber mir kommts vor als ob der Gestank aus em I-Net kommt!



Oje, aach noch uff des Lebtob geschisse...

   

gleide die Finger bessä dribber, ge...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

@HKN: Mitnehme was geht!


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie wollt Ihr da dann hiekomme?
> 
> Doch net mitem Bike, des is ja pervers!



meinedweche derfsde mim Audo bis zur Hohemagg. Denn abbä gehds mim Rädche zur Saalbursch un ab da führn hkn un bn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje, aach noch uff des Lebtob geschisse...
> 
> 
> 
> gleide die Finger bessä dribber, ge...



Gerd Dein benehmen läßt zu wünschen übrisch


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: Mitnehme was geht!



@hkn: Vorsicht: Ich kann Dir diverse Beulen, Abschürfungen, blaue Flecke, Risse, ... zeigen!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> meinedweche derfsde mim Audo bis zur Hohemagg. Denn abbä gehds mim Rädche zur Saalbursch un ab da führn hkn un bn.



oder zur Saalbursch mit em Auto? Ihr wollt doch bestimmt Herzbersch und Marmorstein mitnehme.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd Dein benehmen läßt zu wünschen übrisch



dud mer leid!  des is immä, wenn isch nach dehaam will un noch so viel zu dun habb...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Wann hast Du schon was zu dun?

Des is ja e ganz neu Seide an Dir die de uns da vorgaukeln tust


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder zur Saalbursch mit em Auto? Ihr wollt doch bestimmt Herzbersch und Marmorstein mitnehme.



1. ne, ned werglich,  
2. des is ned weid,  
3. isch leech Werd uff Dei Anweseheid ab de Hohemagg,   
4. isch wörd schee langsam midder fahre!!!    

Reichdes?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Soviel Audo, wie Du fährst, wörd des zwaa/draa Jahr dauern!



Ich habb ja aach kaa Audo sonnern e Zumudung. 
Wenn de da Gas gebbe dusd, frachsde disch immer kimmder odder kimmder ned.

Wenn isch e bissi was sprizischeres hädd............


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wann hast Du schon was zu dun?
> 
> Des is ja e ganz neu Seide an Dir die de uns da vorgaukeln tust



des midem zu dun, odder was? und übberhaubd, seid wann habbe ich e seid???


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habb ja aach kaa Audo sonnern e Zumudung.
> Wenn de da Gas gebbe dusd, frachsde disch immer kimmder odder kimmder ned.
> 
> Wenn isch e bissi was sprizischeres hädd............



Hmmm, villaachd isses carokasche ja doch kaa Fraa!? Vonnem Mann habbisch se noch nie so redde hörn...


----------



## Marsmann (8. Januar 2007)

guten tach alle zusamm


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> guten tach alle zusamm



komm schnell, sprech mer nach, so lang de diemscheff noch ned da is:

"Ei Guude, wie!"

nochema:

"Ei Guude, wie!"

un nochema:

"Ei Guude, wie!"

Jez sitzts langsam!


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

so, habbisch se all niedergebabbeld un kann endlich was scha.....!


----------



## Marsmann (8. Januar 2007)

k ich schreibs mir auf


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> k ich schreibs mir auf



 

sonst alles fit? Sind die Bootchen (Schuhe) schon da?


----------



## Marsmann (8. Januar 2007)

nee noch nicht sind noch "im zulauf" aba ansonsten geht es mir bis auf leichte beinschmerzen ganz jut


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> nee noch nicht sind noch "im zulauf" aba ansonsten geht es mir bis auf leichte beinschmerzen ganz jut



Hast Du Verwandte bei Frankfurt und bist von der Couch aufgestanden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (8. Januar 2007)

nee habe praktikum.. normal boin ich 7 stunden sitzen gewohnt aber nu sieben stunden stehen is was anderes


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Isch mach des widder uff alt bewährte Weise. Des spämme werd mer zu aastrengend. Bis isch alles gelese habb, habbt Ihr ja schonn widder uff mei Posds geandword unn isch muss da widder druff eigehn.



Arachne schrieb:


> ja, kennst mich! isch wördn abbä vorher ussblausche un denn drann erinnert wern!!!


  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Natürlich ich, is doch was für Männer!*


Des iss en gude Witz.  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: Mitnehme was geht!


Lugga, dei deutsch lässt zu wünsche übrisch. Des muss heise: Hkn lass disch midnemme.



Arachne schrieb:


> komm schnell, sprech mer nach, so lang de diemscheff noch ned da is:
> 
> "Ei Guude, wie!"
> 
> ...



Nutz die schoanz, schnell.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> nee habe praktikum.. normal boin ich 7 stunden sitzen gewohnt aber nu sieben stunden stehen is was anderes



Was praktizierst Du denn?


----------



## Marsmann (8. Januar 2007)

als chemieabortant bei der firm LR international(der namensgeber von damals LRahlen)


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch mach des widder uff alt bewährte Weise. Des spämme werd mer zu aastrengend. Bis isch alles gelese habb, habbt Ihr ja schonn widder uff mei Posds geandword unn isch muss da widder druff eigehn.


Des reduziert doch ledichlich die Anzahl der Posdings, anwodde mußd de trotzdem uff alles!!!


caroka schrieb:


>


Ei, wann hasdn nu?  


caroka schrieb:


> Des iss en gude Witz.


Was? Des es ebbes fer Männer is, odder des se sich fer aaner häld?  


caroka schrieb:


> Lugga, dei deutsch lässt zu wünsche übrisch. Des muss heise: Hkn lass disch midnemme.


@hkn: Ich kann Dir zeigen, wie mitgenommen man danach aussieht!!!    


caroka schrieb:


> Nutz die schoanz, schnell.


Genau!  Wieso?


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> als chemieabortant bei der firm LR international(der namensgeber von damals LRahlen)



Das ist doch spannend: Da knallt und zischt es bestimmt öfter mal!!!


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

HALLO!

Schlaft ihr schon? 30s un kaaner had gepoosd...


----------



## Marsmann (8. Januar 2007)

nee nur kosmetikprodukte... cremes, parfüms und gels
kein kanll puff peng.. trotzdem lustich und hochinteressant


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

los jez, mei Finger wern grad warm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Hey - sacht em mol dem Lugga, er soll sich bei de Fabienne melde und net so viel plausche, sonnnern schaffte damit er wieder ham kimmt


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> nee nur kosmetikprodukte... cremes, parfüms und gels
> kein kanll puff peng.. trotzdem lustich und hochinteressant



Aha, wie reagieren denn die Mädels auf Deinen Dir nun sicherlich anhaftenden neuen Duft? Macht es da wenigstens knall, bumm, peng?


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hey - sacht em mol dem Lugga, er soll sich bei de Fabienne melde und net so viel plausche, sonnnern schaffte damit er wieder ham kimmt



Lugga, Ärscher! Duck Disch!


----------



## Marsmann (8. Januar 2007)

noch nicht habe ja nur bis jetzt meine kolleginnen an mädels(nein nicht als freundinnen) und die riechen ja genauso ... im mom würde ich mich dem geruch nach zu der kategorieh mehrstöckiges freudenhas einordnen...


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hey - sacht em mol dem Lugga, er soll sich bei de Fabienne melde und net so viel plausche, sonnnern schaffte damit er wieder ham kimmt



Sache ma, wer grischden eichendlich grad des Abendesse an die Couch gebrachd, wenn de Lugga ned da is? Isch maan ja nur, mer wolle ja ned, des was weggeschmisse wern muß!!!


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Frank da Du immer so beschäftischd bisd unn eh wenisch Zeid hasd, würd isch Dir gern helfe unn en Dir eifahrn. Dann müssdesde Disch da ned aach noch drumm kümmern.



Wo willsd de eneinfahrn??? he ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> noch nicht habe ja nur bis jetzt meine kolleginnen an mädels(nein nicht als freundinnen) und die riechen ja genauso ... im mom würde ich mich dem geruch nach zu der kategorieh mehrstöckiges freudenhas einordnen...



Wenn Du dann also demnächst hier zum Hibike kommst und mal mit uns mitfährst, kannst Du ja mal was davon mitbringen!!


----------



## Marsmann (8. Januar 2007)

vom duft oder vom freudenhaus?


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wo willsd de eneinfahrn??? he ??



Uffm Lidl-Parkplatz!!

   

Kei Angst, kei Sauereien...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie.
Nachdem ich Kräftegezerrt (6wpp) vom Ergo gekippt bin hat mich meine Mutter mir Brot wieder hochgepöppelt  damit ichs Bett warmhalten kann 
dadefer hab ich jetzt 2 (Sport-)freie Tage um danach dann wieder das altbewährte (von letzter Woche) Programm zu starten.
Wer nimmt mich mit zur Hohemark am WE (falls der Hals mich solang in ruh lässt) ?


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> vom duft oder vom freudenhaus?



Ääh, ööh, geht beides?!


----------



## Marsmann (8. Januar 2007)

ok wenn iuch kommen würde.... darf aba eider net und außerdem fehlts mir an gelt für das freudenhaus der duft hängt de nächsten 3 wochen anmir


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie.
> Nachdem ich Kräftegezerrt (6wpp) vom Ergo gekippt bin hat mich meine Mutter mir Brot wieder hochgepöppelt  damit ichs Bett warmhalten kann
> dadefer hab ich jetzt 2 (Sport-)freie Tage um danach dann wieder das altbewährte (von letzter Woche) Programm zu starten.
> Wer nimmt mich mit zur Hohemark am WE (falls der Hals mich solang in ruh lässt) ?



 

Frag mal den Carsten, wie er hinkommt. Ob der Maggo kommt, weiß ich noch nicht. Ich fahre vielleicht mit dem Rad. Schaumerma.


----------



## fUEL (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habb ja aach kaa Audo sonnern e Zumudung.
> Wenn de da Gas gebbe dusd, frachsde disch immer kimmder odder kimmder ned.
> 
> Wenn isch e bissi was sprizischeres hädd............



Browski auf Schweisteiger, der schießt und TOOOOOOOOR


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ok wenn iuch kommen würde.... darf aba eider net und außerdem fehlts mir an gelt für das freudenhaus der duft hängt de nächsten 3 wochen anmir



ok, bin ja aach en alde Chemiker: mer wern Dich ufflöse un als Deo un Eau de Cologne tesde!  Griehsd des Ergebnis denn schrifdlich midgedeild.


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Des reduziert doch ledichlich die Anzahl der Posdings, anwodde mußd de trotzdem uff alles!!!
> 
> Ei, wann hasdn nu?
> 
> ...



Du erfähst nie, wann isch Gebordsdach habb, weil du ahm sowiso immer die Wodde imm Mund verdrehst. Wenn isch jez e ma sache wörd isch hädd am 11.06., dann wörds du da glatt de 16.10. draus mache, du Plauscher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

SPAM stopp!

obbs wirkt?


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hey - sacht em mol dem Lugga, er soll sich bei de Fabienne melde und net so viel plausche, sonnnern schaffte damit er wieder ham kimmt



Hi Fabienne,

 Du bist ja echd


----------



## Marsmann (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, bin ja aach en alde Chemiker: mer wern Dich ufflöse un als Deo un Eau de Cologne tesde!  Griehsd des Ergebnis denn schrifdlich midgedeild.



davon ahbe ich auch noch viel...


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du erfähst nie, wann isch Gebordsdach habb, weil du ahm sowiso immer die Wodde imm Mund verdrehst. Wenn isch jez e ma sache wörd isch hädd am 11.06., dann wörds du da glatt de 16.10. draus mache, du Plauscher.



kann grad ned Antwodde, hab SPAM stopp...  Abbä De kannst schon e ma übberleche, was de uff "isses aaner devon?" Andwodde wördst!


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sache ma, wer grischden eichendlich grad des Abendesse an die Couch gebrachd, wenn de Lugga ned da is? Isch maan ja nur, mer wolle ja ned, des was weggeschmisse wern muß!!!



Isch wusd doch, dass du dei Mändelsche nach em Wind hänge dusd.


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wo willsd de eneinfahrn??? he ??



Da dud ihr ein immer falsch verstehn.......


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sache ma, wer grischden eichendlich grad des Abendesse an die Couch gebrachd, wenn de Lugga ned da is? Isch maan ja nur, mer wolle ja ned, des was weggeschmisse wern muß!!!



ei mei zwei Buwe, die habe die selb erziehung wie ich!


Bis moie


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2007)

Vorsischt, de Lugga hosrscht mit......


----------



## Marsmann (8. Januar 2007)

archenane wasn los??? so still


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ei mei zwei Buwe, die habe die selb erziehung wie ich!
> 
> 
> Bis moie



 so schlimm wars?  ...


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kann grad ned Antwodde, hab SPAM stopp...  Abbä De kannst schon e ma übberleche, was de uff "isses aaner devon?" Andwodde wördst!



Weder des aane noch des annern. Fö wie bleed hälsde mich dann.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vorsischt, de Lugga hosrscht mit......



glei könne mer widdä.  der gehd glei midde Mädels in die Sauna...


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ei mei zwei Buwe, die habe die selb erziehung wie ich!
> 
> 
> Bis moie



Aame Fabienne. 

Drei Buwe.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Weder des aane noch des annern. Fö wie bleed hälsde mich dann.



SCHEIß SPAM stop    

willsde werglich e Anwodd???


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> archenane wasn los??? so still



bin widdä ohne stopp da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (8. Januar 2007)

ok guuut


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aame Fabienne.
> 
> Drei Buwe.



Isch habse ja schon kennegelernt un bin mer sischer, die had des im Griff!  

Un jammerd ned, wie die ei, odder anner Blauscherin hier!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo Maggo,
alles Guude auch von mir , und feiere schön ; ich bin noch ä bissi groggy von gestern und heud uff' de A*****.
Ich geh jez in die Heia und träum weider von Steigunge, "die da vonne uffhörn" .
Gruß an alle Plauscher und guude N8.


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Isch habse ja schon kennegelernt un bin mer sischer, die had des im Griff!
> 
> Un jammerd ned, wie die ei, odder anner Blauscherin hier!!!



[Nasnachobbeärmzusammegeschränkt]
Isch fühl misch gaa ned aageschbroche.[bauchgrummelnfängtaa]


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo Maggo,
> alles Guude auch von mir , und feiere schön ; ich bin noch ä bissi groggy von gestern und heud uff' de A*****.
> Ich geh jez in die Heia und träum weider von Steigunge, "die da vonne uffhörn" .
> Gruß an alle Plauscher und guude N8.



Uupps, midde am Daach...  

Crazy, was hasdn nur middem gemachd...  

Nacht Carste! Erhol Dich gut!!!


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ....
> Ich geh jez in die Heia und träum weider von Steigunge, *"die da vonne uffhörn" *.
> Gruß an alle Plauscher und guude N8.



   

Isch habb mei Training heud aach ausfalle lasse.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> [Nasnachobbeärmzusammegeschränkt]
> Isch fühl misch gaa ned aageschbroche.[bauchgrummelnfängtaa]


Oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh.................... ->


Marsmann schrieb:


> ok guuut


Seid mir anständig zum Marsmann! Ich gehe jetzt mal zu meinem neuen Modem.  (Bevor ich es vor zugeschwollenen Augen nicht mehr erkennen kann...)


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch habb mei Training heud aach ausfalle lasse.



:daumenachunne:

duck, schnell weggg....................


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

Ich weiß gar net was ihr euch so anstellt. Ich hab nie behauptet das die Steigung direkt hinter der Kurve aufhört, irgendwann hörte sie dann ja auch wieder auf (um in die nächste Steigung zu müden )  
Ihr dürft euch gar net beschwer, immerhin hattet ihr hinterher noch genug Power um bis Kriftel zu fahrn


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Ihr dürft euch gar net beschwer, immerhin hattet ihr hinterher noch genug Power um bis Kriftel zu fahrn



und in was für einem Tempo! (mir tun die Beine jetzt noch weh...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> :daumenachunne:
> 
> duck, schnell weggg....................



:keulenachobbe:stell ein Bein.........


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar net was ihr euch so anstellt. Ich hab nie behauptet das die Steigung direkt hinter der Kurve aufhört, irgendwann hörte sie dann ja auch wieder auf (um in die nächste Steigung zu müden )
> Ihr dürft euch gar net beschwer, immerhin hattet ihr hinterher noch genug Power um bis Kriftel zu fahrn



Uff de Stras sinn mer ned gefahn, da sinn mer gefloche  .....nach dem schwere Boden ham sich de Räder uff de Stras wie von Geisderhand beweschd.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

Wir können auch mal ne flache Runde fast nur auf Teer fahrn. Sind nur 600hm drin, da will ich am end. mind nen 30er Schnitt habbe   wenn euch des lieber is als bissi Schotterwaldwege.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

Das können wir natürlich auch auf Sommer verschieben, da brennt die Luft net so in der Lunge wenn man 3std vollstoff gibt


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wir können auch mal ne flache Runde fast nur auf Teer fahrn. Sind nur 600hm drin, da will ich am end. mind nen 30er Schnitt habbe   wenn euch des lieber is als bissi Schotterwaldwege.



Isch glaab ned, dass isch en 30 Schnitt bei 600 hm fahn kann.  Carsten, Gerd was schätzt ihr, wie schnell sinn mer des stück Niedernhausen-Eppstaa gefahn?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

Hast du kaan Tacho Caro?
Gestern die Rund war en 13er Schnitt 

Lenzhahn Eppstein geht in 20minswenn man sich sputet, Lenzhahn über Niedernhausen dauert 5mins länger.


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das können wir natürlich auch auf Sommer verschieben, da brennt die Luft net so in der Lunge wenn man 3std vollstoff gibt



Vollstoff....3 Stunne....pack isch ned.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

Hieß in dem Fall 160-170 Puls, also schon so das man ordentlich schnauft


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

Falls ihr doch nochmal mit mir fahrn wollt  können wir auch mal die Runde fahren die n Kumpel und ich vor Wochen (Monaten) für euch Guiden wollten wo aber nur der Markus dabei war. Die Runde ist kürzer und Trailiger, also wohl eher was für unser Trüppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hast du kaan Tacho Caro?
> Gestern die Rund war en 13er Schnitt



Kaan Tacho, kaan Pulsmesser, kaa Klickies, kaan Kemmelbeg abbä e Fahrad unn en Helm unn ganz neu e Brill. 
Enn 13er Schnitt, des hädd isch ned gedachd.


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Falls ihr doch nochmal mit mir fahrn wollt  können wir auch mal die Runde fahren die n Kumpel und ich vor Wochen (Monaten) für euch Guiden wollten wo aber nur der Markus dabei war. Die Runde ist kürzer und Trailiger, also wohl eher was für unser Trüppchen.



Das können wir gerne mal machen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

Klickies brauch ma ach net. Und Kämelbag kann man so schlecht sauber mache hab ich gehört. Pulsmesser bringt inner Grupp ach nix weil man sich eh net dadenach richte kaa und de Tacho...da gibts beim Aldi (bin ich Jahrelang gefahrn) hi und do emol aner für 4, der kann alles ausser PC-kommuniziere und HM. Hat mir immer gereicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2007)

So, jedzt aber nix wie ins (bald) warme Bett, in sibbe stund klingelt de Wecker mei müd Baa ausm Tiefschlaf 
[email protected]


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Klickies brauch ma ach net. Und KÃ¤melbag kann man so schlecht sauber mache hab ich gehÃ¶rt. Pulsmesser bringt inner Grupp ach nix weil man sich eh net dadenach richte kaa und de Tacho...da gibts beim Aldi (bin ich Jahrelang gefahrn) hi und do emol aner fÃ¼r 4â¬, der kann alles ausser PC-kommuniziere und HM. Hat mir immer gereicht



Des sinn gude aagumende. die mergg isch mir. 

Edit: en Tacho incl. Pulsmesser usw. habb isch schonn. Den mÃ¼sd isch nur ma kalibriern.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Un was mache mer mit der Herbsttour?
> 
> Hersch kannst Du auch im September, evtl. Anfang September?
> 
> ...



Leider nicht Bin beim Singletrail-Cross West


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2007)

So binn ma wegg.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Natürlich ich, is doch was für Männer!*



 ?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder zur Saalbursch mit em Auto? Ihr wollt doch bestimmt Herzbersch und Marmorstein mitnehme.



 !


----------



## fUEL (9. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wir können auch mal ne flache Runde fast nur auf Teer fahrn. Sind nur 600hm drin, da will ich am end. mind nen 30er Schnitt habbe   wenn euch des lieber is als bissi Schotterwaldwege.



Das geht nie, der kilian und ich sinn mit Rennräder uff em Henninger en 36 er Schnitt gefahren.
Bei mir waren es 151 Puls im Schnitt und die Hos voll Schiss, weil ich gesund bleibe wollt wege dene viele rücksichslose Affekepp, die da uff Deufel kommraus die Näh vom tod gesucht habe.mit waghalsige Fahrmanöver.
Übrigens topspeed 72,8, ohne die große Runde gefahren zu sein, also ohne steile Berge.

Fahr du ma 30 er Schnitt 3 std uff em Mtb.- da bist de 90 km weit gerollt und dem Tod näher als em Lebe, wen de kein Slick druff hastun de Rücke dut der weh

Uff em Alpencross sin mer ma 1 Stund en 31 er Schnitt Strass bei fast 30 Grad gefahren, danach war kaum noch einer im Vollbesitz seiner geistigen Kräfte, von den körperlichen brauche mer ned zu rede;war die Strecke bis zur Unterkunft an irgendsoeinem See in Oberitalien.


----------



## fUEL (9. Januar 2007)

10 Pullis gewasche Haus geputzt und Bikeklamotte weggeräumt, Büro uffgeräumt, was mach ich denn noch wenn kaaner mer hier ist - Ich setz mich un les weider in de Bedienungsanleitung vom Audo oder les endlich mal die neue bike und mtb, die tour hab ich gar ned gekrischt, sauerei am kiosk is se schon.

Nachtdann oder gute meue.


----------



## fUEL (9. Januar 2007)

Ach im Übrigen:

Die Vermutung , daß ein Sturz das Katzenjammern ausgelöst hat haben sich erhärtet.

Alle Laborwerte ansonsten sind optimal, auch alle Virus und Tumorwerte sind negativ.
Bis uff sei Muskelgeschicht iss er kerngesund und der hockt hier nebe mir uff de Sessellehne und liest mit.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

ich sag auch mal GN8


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2007)

guden, ihr schnarchsäck


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie


werd in de Zigarettepäuschen mal rein schauen


----------



## caroka (9. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ach im Übrigen:
> 
> Die Vermutung , daß ein Sturz das Katzenjammern ausgelöst hat haben sich erhärtet.
> 
> ...



Goldisch  abbä dass dei Katz lese kann..... 

Moin moin..............................un förn Diehmschef: Ei gude wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Leider nicht Bin beim Singletrail-Cross West



wann und wie lang?



fUEL schrieb:


> Ach im Übrigen:
> 
> Die Vermutung , daß ein Sturz das Katzenjammern ausgelöst hat haben sich erhärtet.
> 
> ...



Na das is doch mal a gude Nachricht


@Maggo:Hast Dir nen Rüffel verdient, bist online un hast noch net "ei gude wie" gesacht. Was des kost weist de ja!



bin weg, aaaaaaaaaaaaaar****. Pfui deifel noch mal, so a sauerei am frühe moie


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie?!

ich hab grad sie letzte hunnerd seide von gestern nachlese müsse, des war en schlimme tach gestern, in einer tour es haus unn de maggo voll unn ich glaab wenn ichs lebdop ausgepackt hätt um mich nach meine leut hier zu erkundische hätt ich uff de stell ausziehe könne. ich hab euch vermisst. de vorgestrische abend war saulang unn auch widder die bud unn de diemschef zum zerbersten voll. da konnt ich gestern moie ach net soviel schreibe, weil ich die taste net rischtisch gefunne hab.

jedenfalls: danke für die glückwünsch, ich war richtisch gerührt......


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

ich wollt auch e paar sache zitiern, abber des iss mir entschieden zu viel a**** am frühen morgen, ich drink jetzt erstma noch en kaffee.


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

des ding iss de hammer, hat uffm gabentisch gelegen und ich glaub ich werd jetzt noch zum extrewintrinker. des iss ein fest, mit diesem tool ne flasche zu öffnen. ich gugg jetzt ma obs 0,1liter weinflaschen gibt, dann hol ich davon lieber sieben einzelne als eine normal große.


----------



## fUEL (9. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> guden, ihr schnarchsäck



Ei gude wie babbsack


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

unn zum thema babbsägg/schnarchsägg. die loit von hibike hatten die ganze zeit ne reba im shop für 320doppelmagg, die wollt ich nachm geburststag da abhole gehn unn hab mich schon gefreut wie en großer, gestern abend dann kassesturz gemacht unn gesehe, dass die die preise angehobe habbe, jetzt gibts nix mehr unner 400 oder so.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Januar 2007)

Ei guude wie 

Un schon wieder wech , muß ans Fließband , bis heut abend


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2007)

dann habbe die bei hibike disch wenigstens vorher net verarscht, so wie der rest der welt.
die meisten habbe ja schon seit über einem halben jahr die neue märchensteuer und noch mehr druffgehaue, die drecksäck


----------



## fUEL (9. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann habbe die bei hibike disch wenigstens vorher net verarscht, so wie der rest der welt.
> die meisten habbe ja schon seit über einem halben jahr die neue märchensteuer und noch mehr druffgehaue, die drecksäck



Bei dene Rechnunge uff em Bau hasd de des besonders gern gelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei dene Rechnunge uff em Bau hasd de des besonders gern gelle.



hab die ganze rechnungen mal an ffh geschickt. die wolle des alles zurückzahle, awwer leider ziehe die immer nur so peanuts-rechnungen


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann habbe die bei hibike disch wenigstens vorher net verarscht, so wie der rest der welt.
> die meisten habbe ja schon seit über einem halben jahr die neue märchensteuer und noch mehr druffgehaue, die drecksäck



wies halt so iss, jede menge "shopgebundene" gutscheine unn übberall geht da was nur bei dene wo die gutscheine her sinn isse teurer worn. ich geh da nacher ma vorbei unn frach ob bei dene noch alles stabil iss! die sache ja, dass wenn mer die sache woanners zum bessere preis sieht ziehn se mit.


----------



## caroka (9. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .....
> jedenfalls: danke für die glückwünsch, ich war richtisch gerührt......



Des dud misch freue.


----------



## caroka (9. Januar 2007)

Na, de Gerd waa gestdern ga ned mer onlein. Da werd des mid seim Modem ned geklabbt ham.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des ding iss de hammer, hat uffm gabentisch gelegen und ich glaub ich werd jetzt noch zum extrewintrinker. des iss ein fest, mit diesem tool ne flasche zu öffnen. ich gugg jetzt ma obs 0,1liter weinflaschen gibt, dann hol ich davon lieber sieben einzelne als eine normal große.



An Sivester hatte mer den Flascheöffner ach im Haus. War leider nach de zweite Flasche kaputt. Ich weis aber net obs am User geleche hat  




caroka schrieb:


> Na, de Gerd waa gestdern ga ned mer onlein. Da werd des mid seim Modem ned geklabbt ham.



Er is halt doch nur Chemiker



Aans hab ich noch, is des net des allerletzte das mer net emal im I-Net surfe kann ohne das mer von seiner Fraa überwacht wird. Ich bin schon a arm Kerlche  

Grüsse auch an Lucafabiene  
(mer muß ja devon ausgehe das se mitlese tut *schmierschmeichelleck*)


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aans hab ich noch, is des net des allerletzte das mer net emal im I-Net surfe kann ohne das mer von seiner Fraa überwacht wird. Ich bin schon a arm Kerlche
> 
> Grüsse auch an Lucafabiene
> (mer muß ja devon ausgehe das se mitlese tut *schmierschmeichelleck*)



tja, immer schee brav sein, gelle  
se kann ja ruisch hier mitlese, awwer im daunus sinn mehr unner uns  
wobei mei händie am sonntaach am fuxtanz gebimmelt hat un isch dann dahaam folschende fraach beantworte mußt : ich denk ihr seid beige, warum war denn da so ne wirtschaftsgeräuschkulisse im hinnergrund, als ich disch aagerufe hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

> An Sivester hatte mer den Flascheöffner ach im Haus. War leider nach de zweite Flasche kaputt. Ich weis aber net obs am User geleche hat



ich bin ma gespannt, die eine flasche hab ich am abend glaub ich 50x auf und wieder zugemacht.mein vermieter(die mit den tollen trails im garten) hat auch so ein ding in benutzung,bei bestimmt 4flaschen am tag und das schon seid mindestens drei jahren. hält.
letztes jahr gabs so ein teil mit ner druckluftkartusche, der effekt war atemberaubend cool, leider war die kartusche nach drei flaschen schon leer und das ganze ding nach zehn flaschen ungefähr noch soviel wert wie dein fahrrad.


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

> ich denk ihr seid beige, warum war denn da so ne wirtschaftsgeräuschkulisse im hinnergrund, als ich disch aagerufe hab



m ö mhh j aalso schatz, wir sind da den weg vom feldberg runter gekommen, mit nicht gerade wenig speed und plötzlich haben meine bremsen versagt, die sind mittlerweile ja auch schon sooo alt und technisch überholt. da bin ich mitsamt dem rad einfach in die kneipe gefahren und erst am tresen zum stehen gekommen. genau in dem moment hast du angerufen......ich glaub ich brauch ein paar neue bremsen.


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> m ö mhh j aalso schatz, wir sind da den weg vom feldberg runter gekommen, mit nicht gerade wenig speed und plötzlich haben meine bremsen versagt, die sind mittlerweile ja auch schon sooo alt und technisch überholt. da bin ich mitsamt dem rad einfach in die kneipe gefahren und erst am tresen zum stehen gekommen. genau in dem moment hast du angerufen......ich glaub ich brauch ein paar neue bremsen.



genau so hat es sich tatsächlich abgespielt, isch schwör


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch glaab ned, dass isch en 30 Schnitt bei 600 hm fahn kann.  Carsten, Gerd was schätzt ihr, wie schnell sinn mer des stück Niedernhausen-Eppstaa gefahn?



Ich glaube, wir hatte etwas Gegenwind. Bis kurz vor die B455 hab ich ordentlich Gas gegeben. D.h. mein Puls war sicherlich ziemlich hoch. Danach wußte ich ja, dass Carsten seinen Zug noch gut bekommt. Abgesehen davon, dass es schon dunkel war, hab ich auf meinem Tacho derzeit eh nur die gefahrenen Zeit, den Puls und die Uhrzeit stehen...


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Klickies brauch ma ach net. Und Kämelbag kann man so schlecht sauber mache hab ich gehört. Pulsmesser bringt inner Grupp ach nix weil man sich eh net dadenach richte kaa und de Tacho...da gibts beim Aldi (bin ich Jahrelang gefahrn) hi und do emol aner für 4, der kann alles ausser PC-kommuniziere und HM. Hat mir immer gereicht



Klickies brauch mer, wenn mer ökonomisch fahrn will! De Kämmelbäg kann mer gut sauber mache, muß es abbä aach mache. Pulsmesser is inner Grupp subber wichdisch, demide als Geid niemand zu sehr übberfodderst.


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Des sinn gude aagumende. die mergg isch mir.
> 
> Edit: en Tacho incl. Pulsmesser usw. habb isch schonn. Den müsd isch nur ma kalibriern.



Wann mache mer des?


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, de Gerd waa gestdern ga ned mer onlein. Da werd des mid seim Modem ned geklabbt ham.



RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR..........................................................


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Er is halt doch nur Chemiker
> ...



   Komm Du mer widder in die Näh maaner Finger!!!


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

fer all dies inderessierd (odder aach ned):

Habe das neue Speedport 700V (mit WLAN) angeschlossen. Mit meinem PC habe ich erst gar keinen Link bekommen. Mein Laptop konnte ich über WLAN (WPA2) verbinden. Habe zwar spasseshalber mal die Konfiguration angefangen, war aber wegen der am Modem blinkenden DSL-Kontrolldiode sowieso zum Scheitern verurteilt. Habe ca. `ne Stunde lang versucht beim Service anzurufen. "Leider sind unsere Berater derzeit alle im Gespräch...".  "Nachts findet kein Support statt!" wäre ehrlich gewesen! Heute Morgen durfte ich mich dann durch die erste sprachgesteuerte Abwimmelanlage und dann noch die zweite (Technik) hindurchhangeln und bin irgendwann, nach geraumer Parkzeit, doch tatsächlich mit jemandem verbunden worden! Zuerst mal kommen so tolle Sprüche, wie "Bei Ihnen müßten sogar 16Mb/s möglich sein!" ... Dann hat sie irgendeinen Standardtest durchgeführt und ihr ist aufgefallen, dass mit der Leitung etwas nicht stimmt! Wieso werden solche Tests nicht automatisch vollzogen??? Nun soll ich heute noch, oder spätestens morgen zurückgerufen werden. Wer glaubt daran?


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

...und außerdem ist mein Hollowtech II Tretlager locker.  Ist mir gestern aufgefallen. War vielleicht auch mit ein Grund für die mechanischen Probleme bei unserer Sonntagtour. Habe heute Morgen erst mal das entsprechende (teure) Werkzeug kaufen dürfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> tja, immer schee brav sein, gelle
> se kann ja ruisch hier mitlese, awwer im daunus sinn mehr unner uns
> wobei mei händie am sonntaach am fuxtanz gebimmelt hat un isch dann dahaam folschende fraach beantworte mußt : ich denk ihr seid beige, warum war denn da so ne wirtschaftsgeräuschkulisse im hinnergrund, als ich disch aagerufe hab



Ich seh schon uns Männer mit Fraa gehts all genauso, früher war alles besser!



Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin ma gespannt, die eine flasche hab ich am abend glaub ich 50x auf und wieder zugemacht.mein vermieter(die mit den tollen trails im garten) hat auch so ein ding in benutzung,bei bestimmt 4flaschen am tag und das schon seid mindestens drei jahren. hält.
> letztes jahr gabs so ein teil mit ner druckluftkartusche, der effekt war atemberaubend cool, leider war die kartusche nach drei flaschen schon leer und das ganze ding nach zehn flaschen ungefähr noch soviel wert wie dein fahrrad.



Vielleicht gibts ja unnerschiodliche Versione. Rotwild, um des mal gleich abzufange, hat beim meinem uff jedenfall nat druffgestanne.




wissefux schrieb:


> genau so hat es sich tatsächlich abgespielt, isch schwör



Des mußt uns Männer net erzähle, mir glaube Dir ja, mach des daaner Fraa klar!




Arachne schrieb:


> fer all dies inderessierd (odder aach ned):
> 
> Habe das neue Speedport 700V (mit WLAN) angeschlossen. Mit meinem PC habe ich erst gar keinen Link bekommen. Mein Laptop konnte ich über WLAN (WPA2) verbinden. Habe zwar spasseshalber mal die Konfiguration angefangen, war aber wegen der am Modem blinkenden DSL-Kontrolldiode sowieso zum Scheitern verurteilt. Habe ca. `ne Stunde lang versucht beim Service anzurufen. "Leider sind unsere Berater derzeit alle im Gespräch...".  "Nachts findet kein Support statt!" wäre ehrlich gewesen! Heute Morgen durfte ich mich dann durch die erste sprachgesteuerte Abwimmelanlage und dann noch die zweite (Technik) hindurchhangeln und bin irgendwann, nach geraumer Parkzeit, doch tatsächlich mit jemandem verbunden worden! Zuerst mal kommen so tolle Sprüche, wie "Bei Ihnen müßten sogar 16Mb/s möglich sein!" ... Dann hat sie irgendeinen Standardtest durchgeführt und ihr ist aufgefallen, dass mit der Leitung etwas nicht stimmt! Wieso werden solche Tests nicht automatisch vollzogen??? Nun soll ich heute noch, oder spätestens morgen zurückgerufen werden. Wer glaubt daran?



Die Welt is einfach schlecht



Arachne schrieb:


> ...und außerdem ist mein Hollowtech II Tretlager locker.  Ist mir gestern aufgefallen. War vielleicht auch mit ein Grund für die mechanischen Probleme bei unserer Sonntagtour. Habe heute Morgen erst mal das entsprechende (teure) Werkzeug kaufen dürfen...



Bei mir hats zuletzt auch de Gas und Wasserinstallateur Allroundschlüssel getan. Gut zu wisse woa en rischitsche Schlüssel gibt  



Ich bin zu alt fer die Arbeit hier, mei Kreuz tut weh wie S** trotz ABC Blaster


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

> Ich bin zu alt fer die Arbeit hier, mei Kreuz tut weh wie S** trotz ABC Blaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das wars wieder. von nem plauscherprofi hätt ich das nicht erwartet. ich quatsch mal mit dem admin, ob der deine statistik nicht um 750 plauscherbeiträge zurücksetzen kann. das wäre denke ich ne milde strafe.



Du mußt mir jetzt noch in de Rücke springe. 

Es plausche is net des Problem.  Es bücke tut weh!


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

du hasts noch net gerafft??

du hast des a***** wort ausgesprochen. allergieschock unn des im urlaub.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du hasts noch net gerafft??
> 
> du hast des a***** wort ausgesprochen. allergieschock unn des im urlaub.



Ups, grobes Faul, recht hast de....


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

@all:

Sagt mal, wieviel Gewalt muß ich denn aufwenden, die rechte Kurbel zu entfernen, nachdem ich die linke ab habe?

EDIT: Shimano XT, Hollowtech II


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klickies brauch mer, wenn mer ökonomisch fahrn will!



zum glück hab ich diesen anspruch nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> [...]Nun soll ich heute noch, oder spätestens morgen zurückgerufen werden. Wer glaubt daran?



na zum glück bin ich nicht der einzigste der mit DSL so seine probleme hatte


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> Sagt mal, wieviel Gewalt muß ich denn aufwenden, die rechte Kurbel zu entfernen, nachdem ich die linke ab habe?
> 
> EDIT: Shimano XT, Hollowtech II



wenn du es weißt, dann kannste meins gleich mal mitfetten  thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich diesen anspruch nicht



ooch, das ist eigentlich kein Anspruch von mir, sondern eine Notwendigkeit, damit ich auch mein Ziel erreiche...


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ooch, das ist eigentlich kein Anspruch von mir, sondern eine Notwendigkeit, damit ich auch mein Ziel erreiche...



achso ist das....na wieder ne neue ausrede für mich *freu*


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn du es weißt, dann kannste meins gleich mal mitfetten  thx



Alle Theorie besagt: ganz einfach! (...) Nun werde ich heute schon ab ca. fünf offline sein und meinen "Dreckgiggel" (sagt meine Raumpflegerin) zur Werkstatt chauffieren. Ob ich nochmal kurz so fahren soll?


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> achso ist das....na wieder ne neue ausrede für mich *freu*



Wieviel bändig ist denn mittlerweile Deine Ausreden-Enzyklopädie?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> Sagt mal, wieviel Gewalt muß ich denn aufwenden, die rechte Kurbel zu entfernen, nachdem ich die linke ab habe?
> 
> EDIT: Shimano XT, Hollowtech II



Ich hatte mit nem Gummihammer dagegengeschlagen und schwupp wars draussen. Es rutscht auf jeden Fall nicht von alleine raus. Nur mit den Händen ohne Werkzeug hatte ich es nicht rausbekommen.

Berim reinmachen muß der Gummihammer auch nochmal benutzt werden!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Alle Theorie besagt: ganz einfach! (...) Nun werde ich heute schon ab ca. fünf offline sein und meinen "Dreckgiggel" (sagt meine Raumpflegerin) zur Werkstatt chauffieren. Ob ich nochmal kurz so fahren soll?



Wirf doch besser weg des Ding, oder noch besser ruf mal bei den roten wilden an, und frag ob dies haben wollen zum umlackieren und wiederverkaufen. Die ham da jetzt ja auch eins aus Plastik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit nem Gummihammer dagegengeschlagen und schwupp wars draussen. Es rutscht auf jeden Fall nicht von alleine raus. Nur mit den Händen ohne Werkzeug hatte ich es nicht rausbekommen



Danke für den Tipp! Habe zwar keinen Gummihammer hier, aber nach einem Tipp aus der Werkstatt `nen normalen und ein Holzbrett genommen. Hat sich keinen Millimeter herausbewegt...


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wirf doch besser weg des Ding, oder noch besser ruf mal bei den roten wilden an, und frag ob dies haben wollen zum umlackieren und wiederverkaufen. Die ham da jetzt ja auch eins aus Plastik



Das würde zu sehr auffallen: Meines fährt viel zu schnell den Berg rauf!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Habe zwar keinen Gummihammer hier, aber nach einem Tipp aus der Werkstatt `nen normalen und ein Holzbrett genommen. Hat sich keinen Millimeter herausbewegt...



Die Achse mit der einen Kurbel ist aber nur reingesteckt. Sie muß also auch rausgehen. Voraussetzung ist das Du die Verschraubung auf der Seite an der Du die Kurbel abgezogen hast rausgemacht hast!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das würde zu sehr auffallen: Meines fährt viel zu schnell den Berg rauf!



Paperlapup, wenns net fährt fällt auch nix auf


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Wieso hat unser Fred nur drei sterne in der Bewertung? Weis das irgendjemand?

Also ehrlich gesagt ist das das allerletzte.....


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieviel bändig ist denn mittlerweile Deine Ausreden-Enzyklopädie?



gerd das ist so nen ding im abo...ständig gibts nen neuen band


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Voraussetzung ist das Du die Verschraubung auf der Seite an der Du die Kurbel abgezogen hast rausgemacht hast!



der war gut...hätte an mich adressiert sein können


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso hat unser Fred nur drei sterne in der Bewertung? Weis das irgendjemand?
> 
> Also ehrlich gesagt ist das das allerletzte.....



also ich glaub ich hab den schon bewertet...weiß aber garnicht mehr wie das ging *lochimkopp*


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der war gut...hätte an mich adressiert sein können



Konnte aber nur von jemanden kommen der nicht weiß, dass man diesen Plastikdeckel zuerst abmachen muß um die Kurbel rausziehen zu können!


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso hat unser Fred nur drei sterne in der Bewertung? Weis das irgendjemand?
> 
> Also ehrlich gesagt ist das das allerletzte.....



Ich empfinde dies als Auszeichnung!  Unser Fred wird offensichtlich nicht nur von Insidern gelesen und bewegt zudem noch so sehr die Gemüter, dass eine Bewertung abgegeben wird!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

ach wen es interessiert -> das wird zu 90% mein nächster LSR - wobei denfeld mir noch ne alternative genannt hat. das muss ich erstmal abwarten. 

fehlt jetzt nur noch das nötige kleingeld *lach*

http://mavic.de/ewb_pages/m/magnification.php?path=../../&modele=deemax&langue=al


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Konnte aber nur von jemanden kommen der nicht weiß, dass man diesen Plastikdeckel zuerst abmachen muß um die Kurbel rausziehen zu können!



Der Plastikdeckel, der der mit dem 2 Euronen Werkzeug abgemacht wird, ist da um die Kurbelachse/welle in die Richtige Position zu bringen. Du willst doch nicht sagen das Du diese Verschrauben nicht gelöst hattest?


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach wen es interessiert -> das wird zu 90% mein nächster LSR - wobei denfeld mir noch ne alternative genannt hat. das muss ich erstmal abwarten.
> 
> fehlt jetzt nur noch das nötige kleingeld *lach*
> 
> http://mavic.de/ewb_pages/m/magnification.php?path=../../&modele=deemax&langue=al



wird bei mir nur als schwarzes Rechteck auf gelbem Grund dargestellt...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

HKN die Felgen sind cool!


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

@hkn:

wir sind zwar noch nicht zusammen rad gefahren, zumindest nicht richtig, aber ich denke der deemax iss ABSOLUT oversized. ausserdem siehts mit systemlaufrädern, immer schlecht aus, falls mal was dran iss und der händler keinen mavic deal hat. (ich meine auch den händler, der dir im bikeurlaub evtl mal helfen soll.) ich würde lieber zu was klassischem dreifach gekreutzten raten. evtl von dt! 

wenn schon systemlaufrad würde ich mir den n'duro mal anschauen.
http://www.dtswiss.com/index.asp?fuseaction=wheels.bikedetail&id=11


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hkn:
> 
> wir sind zwar noch nicht zusammen rad gefahren, zumindest nicht richtig, aber ich denke der deemax iss ABSOLUT oversized. ausserdem siehts mit systemlaufrädern, immer schlecht aus, falls mal was dran iss und der händler keinen mavic deal hat. (ich meine auch den händler, der dir im bikeurlaub evtl mal helfen soll.) ich würde lieber zu was klassischem dreifach gekreutzten raten. evtl von dt!
> 
> ...



und außedem machen die Websides, die auch ich mir anschauen kann!


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hkn:
> 
> wir sind zwar noch nicht zusammen rad gefahren, zumindest nicht richtig, aber ich denke der deemax iss ABSOLUT oversized. a[...]ich würde lieber zu was klassischem dreifach gekreutzten raten. evtl von dt!
> 
> ...



hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut:

http://www.dtswiss.com/index.asp?fuseaction=wheels.bikedetail&id=5

aber die sind noch teurer. mein 1. kriterium ist die gelbe farbe  habe mit dem denfeld gesprochen und er will mal schauen ob von mavic die gelbe felge alleine kriegt und ich dann ne nabe nach wahl rein machen kann.

aber die gelben mavi sind schon ziemlich stylisch...genau mein ding


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und außedem machen die Websides, die auch ich mir anschauen kann!



ok dann geh zu www.hibike.de und gib dort deemax ein...ganz nach unten scrollen und klick


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> HKN die Felgen sind cool!



gelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut:
> 
> http://www.dtswiss.com/index.asp?fuseaction=wheels.bikedetail&id=5
> 
> ...



gelb?! - Ok.

Dein Rad an sich ist doch ziemlich tarnfarben. Hast Du Angst, Du stürzt mal und findest es nicht wieder?


----------



## caroka (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut:
> 
> http://www.dtswiss.com/index.asp?fuseaction=wheels.bikedetail&id=5
> 
> ...



Die Farbe ist für Dich wichtig?  Ich denke, dass ist nur für Frauen ein Kriterium.?


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok dann geh zu www.hibike.de und gib dort deemax ein...ganz nach unten scrollen und klick



Danke!  Bestätigt meine gelb-Meinung...


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist für Dich wichtig?  Ich denke, dass ist nur für Frauen ein Kriterium.?



Ne, ne, ne! Glaubst Du bei  Autos wäre Jungs die Farbe egal? Ich habe lieber fünf Wochen auf meinen neuen blauen Rahmen gewartet, als einen silbernen, oder roten direkt zu bekommen!!


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gelb?! - Ok.
> 
> Dein Rad an sich ist doch ziemlich tarnfarben. Hast Du Angst, Du stürzt mal und findest es nicht wieder?



das mattschwarz ist geil, aber die gelben felgen haben es mir einfach angetan...kann auch nicht genau sagen warum. bin normalerweise kein typ von auffälligen farben..


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist für Dich wichtig?  Ich denke, dass ist nur für Frauen ein Kriterium.?



na dann bin ich halt doch ein mädchen *lachweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke!  Bestätigt meine gelb-Meinung...



zum glück sind geschmäcker verschieden


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

tja, farbe iss irgendwie schon wichtig, schließlich geht es um unser aller lieblingsmöbel. ich hätt gern ne weiße federgabel. die reba gibts nur in silber und schwarz. gelbe felgen gefallen mir nicht........gelb gefällt mir allgemein nicht.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, ne, ne! Glaubst Du bei  Autos wäre Jungs die Farbe egal? Ich habe lieber fünf Wochen auf meinen neuen blauen Rahmen gewartet, als einen silbernen, oder roten direkt zu bekommen!!



einen roten rahmen wollte ich auch nicht fahren...schwarz ist toll mit gelben felgen


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

achso: es gibt die reba schon in weiß, die heißt dann worldcup und hat ne tupperschaft. nix für mich, da nicht bezahlbar.


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

@hkn: was wiegen die felgen einzeln?


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> einen roten rahmen wollte ich auch nicht fahren...schwarz ist toll mit gelben felgen


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gelb gefällt mir allgemein nicht.



mir sonst auch nicht...aber komischweise bei den felgen find ich es cool



Maggo schrieb:


> @hkn: was wiegen die felgen einzeln?



*Gewicht:* vorne 1119g, hinten 1328g


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso: es gibt die reba schon in weiß, die heißt dann worldcup und hat ne tupperschaft. nix für mich, da nicht bezahlbar.



wie wäre es denn mit der upside-down gabel von unserem netten denfeld-workshop menschen...puh schon wieder namen vergessen. die fand ich eigentlich sehr cool. besonders die geile höhenverstellung

EDIT: http://www.german-a.de/99grad/conte...e.html?url=chronik_flame.html&languageID=DE&#


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> *Gewicht:* vorne 1119g, hinten 1328g



Das wiegen die Laufräder jeweils.


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

die flame von german A. da hätt ich sogar ne connection ABER, das monster hat 160mm FW, wenn ich den ausfahre kipp ich hinten vom rad, ich suche was um100mm. das wird am ehesten harmonieren. ausserdem find ich upside down nicht schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit der upside-down gabel von unserem netten denfeld-workshop menschen...puh schon wieder namen vergessen. die fand ich eigentlich sehr cool. besonders die geile höhenverstellung



in einer der letzten Zeitschriften hatten sie ein Trek mit dieser Gabel und einer Hinterradfederung dieser Firma. Alles elektronisch gesteuert.  Prototyp, noch nicht lieferbar mit dieser Steuerung.


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das wiegen die Laufräder jeweils.



je sais, ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die felgen auch nicht gerade leicht sind. freiwillig würde ich soviel kohle jedenfalls nicht für ein mavic produkt ausgeben. da gibts sooo tolle alternativen. von dt.....


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> in einer der letzten Zeitschriften hatten sie ein Trek mit dieser Gabel und einer Hinterradfederung dieser Firma. Alles elektronisch gesteuert.  Prototyp, noch nicht lieferbar mit dieser Steuerung.



iss gelesen worden. ich weiß nicht genau, was ich davon halten soll. früher oder später werden wir alle auf sowas unterwgs sein, bis dahin freu ich mich über mein rad. luft rein, zugstufe einen klick zu und los.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das wiegen die Laufräder jeweils.



*lach* meine wiegen zur zeit auch nicht soviel weniger...ob ich nun 17kg oder 17,5 den berg hochtreten muss ist denke ich fast egal


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die flame von german A. da hätt ich sogar ne connection ABER, das monster hat 160mm FW, wenn ich den ausfahre kipp ich hinten vom rad, ich suche was um100mm. das wird am ehesten harmonieren. ausserdem find ich upside down nicht schön.



ach du hast auch so nen race-schlitten? dann ist natürlich 160 zuviel...für mich wäre die prima und auch noch bezahlbar...wenn ich sehe was da meine kostet mit dem unverschämten inspektionskosten jedes jahr


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* meine wiegen zur zeit auch nicht soviel weniger...ob ich nun 17kg oder 17,5 den berg hochtreten muss ist denke ich fast egal



Naja, bei einem geringeren Systemgewicht, sind auch kleinere Änderungen schon stärker spürbar...


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> je sais, ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die felgen auch nicht gerade leicht sind. freiwillig würde ich soviel kohle jedenfalls nicht für ein mavic produkt ausgeben. da gibts sooo tolle alternativen. von dt.....



hmm ob da einer dt fan ist....wie gesagt die haben aber nix gelbes und die roten sind noch mal dezente 200 euro teurer


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die flame von german A. da hätt ich sogar ne connection ABER, das monster hat 160mm FW, wenn ich den ausfahre kipp ich hinten vom rad, ich suche was um100mm. das wird am ehesten harmonieren. ausserdem find ich upside down nicht schön.



Ich *brauch *`ne Enduro!


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, bei einem geringeren Systemgewicht, sind auch kleinere Änderungen schon stärker spürbar...



stimmt, ihr kämpft mit jedem gramm bei eurem bike = sauteuer...mir ist das egal 1 oder 2 kg kann ich immer abnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm ob da einer dt fan ist....wie gesagt die haben aber nix gelbes und die roten sind noch mal dezente 200 euro teurer



und bestimmt 400  besser!


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt, ihr kämpft mit jedem gramm bei eurem bike = sauteuer...mir ist das egal 1 oder 2 kg kann ich immer abnehmen



Nee, nicht um jedes Gramm, aber...


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und bestimmt 400  besser!



naja dt ist auch nicht immer gut - siehe dämpfer...meine mavic haben bei meinem HT mich 3 kahre auch ohne murren ertragen. keinen achter oder sonst was und das bei mir klotz und meiner groben fahrweise


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nee, nicht um jedes Gramm, aber...



gerd *lach* uns beide trennen wahrscheinlich 20kg+ - also hab ich noch einwenig spielraum


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt, ihr kämpft mit jedem gramm bei eurem bike = sauteuer...mir ist das egal 1 oder 2 kg kann ich immer abnehmen



falsch, selbst ich als schwergewicht merke deutlich die "paar gramm" die ich bisher gespart habe. gerade an den lr bzw. felgen und reifen merkst du das richtig heftig, stichwort rotierende masse. und nein, ich fahre keinen race schlitten, vor 2,5 jahren war das noch ein tourer, mittlerweile leider weder fisch noch fleisch, wenn man der bikebravo glauben schenken darf.  
frag mal den kater bei gelegenheit nach bike/fahrergewicht, da wirst du ziemlich dasselbe hören, wenn auch ne sour deutlicher. ich versuche schon gewicht einzusparen, würde da aber nie an die grenzen gehen, die sind erstens nicht finanzierbar und zweitens für mich nicht sicher genug.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> falsch, selbst ich als schwergewicht merke deutlich die "paar gramm" die ich bisher gespart habe. gerade an den lr bzw. felgen und reifen merkst du das richtig heftig, stichwort rotierende masse.



na ok, aber ich habe halt doch scheinbar andere ansprüche...mir ist es nicht so wichtig irgendwo schnell bzw. meine zeit um wert x zu verbessern. die felgen sind garantiert oversized weil ich damit selbst im bikepark keine 10 meter sprünge machen werde. aber sie sind schick und dafür nehme ich das mehrgewicht auch in kauf. 

wenn wir dann zusammen fahren sollten, mach ich halt die ralph gruppe auf  und wir treffen uns dann am abend wieder im hotel *lachweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (9. Januar 2007)

so weils der arachne so will: Ei Gudde, wie!


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na ok, aber ich habe halt doch scheinbar andere ansprüche...mir ist es nicht so wichtig irgendwo schnell bzw. meine zeit um wert x zu verbessern. die felgen sind garantiert oversized weil ich damit selbst im bikepark keine 10 meter sprünge machen werde. aber sie sind schick und dafür nehme ich das mehrgewicht auch in kauf.


 das ist super legitim, geht mir oft genauso. Das kommt aus dem Bauch und ist das Wichtigste auf der ganzen Welt!  Kann zwar sein, dass man irgendwann denkt wie konnte ich nur, aber bis dahin...  


habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn wir dann zusammen fahren sollten, mach ich halt die ralph gruppe auf  und wir treffen uns dann am abend wieder im hotel *lachweg*


So wird es sein! Nach dem Hochshutteln und Downhill...


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und bestimmt 400  besser!



ach ganz vergessen - bei mavic gibts ja auch seit oktober 2006 die MP3 garantie. für 49 euro extra bekomme ich 2 jahre lang jede reperatur bezahlt bzw. wenn die welche sonst für nen ärger macht krieg ich ne neue.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> so weils der arachne so will: Ei Gudde, wie!



gude marsi


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> so weils der arachne so will: Ei Gudde, wie!



So weit, so gut, Ei Guude, wie! Aber nicht ich will es so, sondern der Maggo.  Muß jetzt leider zum Bikedoc...


----------



## Marsmann (9. Januar 2007)

ok auch gut


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> das ist super legitim, geht mir oft genauso. Das kommt aus dem Bauch und ist das Wichtigste auf der ganzen Welt!  Kann zwar sein, dass man irgendwann denkt wie konnte ich nur, aber bis dahin...



ist wie mit meinem torque...ich fand schon immer solche bike mit den, ich nenn sie massivere rahmen, toll, aber das sie für mich so eine tolle position haben - nicht mehr so nach vorne gezogen (hollandrad)...bei steilen passagen nicht das gefühl nach vorne zu kippen und wenn du irgendwo runterhüpfst nicht das gefühl hast das der rahmen gleich bricht - ich find so nen freerider-light klasse goil...


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So weit, so gut, Ei Guude, wie! Aber nicht ich will es so, sondern der Maggo.  Muß jetzt leider zum Bikedoc...



gabel- und rahmenbruch oder so ähnlich


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach ganz vergessen - bei mavic gibts ja auch seit oktober 2006 die MP3 garantie. für 49 euro extra bekomme ich 2 jahre lang jede reperatur bezahlt bzw. wenn die welche sonst für nen ärger macht krieg ich ne neue.



kostet extra?


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gabel- und rahmenbruch oder so ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kostet extra?


 49 EUR steht aber schon im 1. text


----------



## arkonis (9. Januar 2007)

ich hab mal ne frage: was nutzt ihr für Karten am PC?

die top50 oder top25 und was für eine Version (3.0 oder 4.0)


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

karten im pc?


----------



## arkonis (9. Januar 2007)

ja, ich wollte die Topo Karten für meinen PDA importieren und über GPS Handy navigieren.
Top-tools wie PathAway, Fugawi etc...alles vorhanden. Was fehlt sind die KArten und ich wollte welche bestellen da im Net keine möglichkeit die freewareversion zu bekommen, nur gibt es da unterschiedliche Versionen zu kaufen.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich *brauch *`ne Enduro!



N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, N´duro, *lechzsabber*




Arachne schrieb:


> und bestimmt 400  besser!



wie schon gesacht......gelb ist schön aber N´duro *lechzsabber* 





habkeinnick schrieb:


> karten im pc?



@Arkonis: Ich benutz keine Karten, dafür haben wir den Carsten, der hat alle Karten im Kob


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ja, ich wollte die Topo Karten für meinen PDA importieren und über GPS Handy navigieren.
> Top-tools wie PathAway, Fugawi etc...alles vorhanden. Was fehlt sind die KArten und ich wollte welche bestellen da im Net keine möglichkeit die freewareversion zu bekommen, nur gibt es da unterschiedliche Versionen zu kaufen.



Gerd und Carsten kennen sich bestens aus...das sind die richtigen für so ne Frage!


----------



## arkonis (9. Januar 2007)

Carsten und Gerd wir brauchen euch

ich werde mal darauf zurückkommen, auch auf die vielen Tracks  dann machen die ultimative Taunus - Plauscherkarte


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

wollt grad die beläge montieren, die unterm geburtstagsbaum lagen. kolbenmobilisationsprogramm durchgezogen un dann festgestellt, dass die teile für ne julie sind. naja, also morgen schnell beläge kaufen.


----------



## fUEL (9. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso: es gibt die reba schon in weiß, die heißt dann worldcup und hat ne tupperschaft. nix für mich, da nicht bezahlbar.



Die hat nur ne Tupperkrone, hab ich im fuel indidvidueal gepulvert passend zum bike für nen 20er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie

Gerd: htII Werkzeug ist nicht teuer (im Vergleich zu anderen Sachen - find ich, 10 beim bike-compo) und das nicht laufen wollen der Kette lag sicherlich an den sch*** Alu-Kettenblättern die sauteuer und sauschnelldurch sind  immerhin gings bei mir ja auch nicht mehr und mein Lager sitzt fest.

Meine htII LX Kurbel ging ohne Gewalteinsatz ausm Rahmen 

@ all: ich glaub der Gerd kommt mit ner neuen Kurbel vom Onkel Bike-doc. wer glaubt das auch 

(Hatte hinweg 34er Schnitt aufm Bike und 165er Schnitt unner de Brust, gerollt bin ich mit 1,3x26" Sliks auf Teer bei angenehmer Temperatur - ihr seht also ich bin auch nur ein Mensch)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich *brauch *`ne Enduro!



das kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen und auch nachempfinden


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Hier is ja nicht viel los


Ei Gude wie Basti


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Natürlich auch HKN und Maggo


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

gude lugga,

stimmt iss schwer was los hier. wie isses in berlin? kommste von der bar?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Januar 2007)

Ei gude Uwe.

Was macht die Nas? Noch gehts meiner gudd 

und jetz wärm ich mei Bett, in sibbe std usw usf 

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Ne von der Bar kom ich net.
Hab heute den ganze Tach unner meim Kreuz gelitte un mich dann nach de A***** uffs Bett falle lasse. Moie wolle mer Berlin mal e bische unsicher mache. Mal schauen was in de ständisch Vertretung los is, da is meist ganz lustisch.

Ansonsten hasse ichs unnerwegs zu sein, da bin ich von de Familie  und auch von de Plauscher zu weit weg.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude Uwe.
> 
> Was macht die Nas? Noch gehts meiner gudd
> 
> ...



De Nase gehts gut. Ich bin zuversichtlich das ich wenn ich widder da bin mich e bische weiter nach obe schiebe kann in de Teamwertung.


GN8 Basti


----------



## arkonis (9. Januar 2007)

Berlin  eine tolle Stadt, in welchen Stadtteil


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

In Berlin is es derzeit über 10°: des is doch irschendwie en verückte Winner dies Jahr. Moie solles hier 14° wern


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Natürlich auch HKN und Maggo



gude aber so richtig bin ich auch nicht da


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Berlin  eine tolle Stadt, in welchen Stadtteil



Hab kei Ahnung wie der heist. Bin ca. 500-1000n m hinnerm Brandeburger Tor im ehemalische Ostteil. 

Im Prospekt vom Regent Hotel steht Berlin Mitte, Charlottenstr.

Berlin is schee, aber net zum schaffe (A******)


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude aber so richtig bin ich auch nicht da



wie is en des zu deute?


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

k.a. irgendwie kann ich grad nix mit mir anfangen...ich glaub ich geh ins bett


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

@Arkonis: Hab nochmal genauer geschaut. Es Hotel is am Gandarmenmarkt

http://www.theregentberlin.com/cs/S...119a9be78c0cb7c1d72b89ea99dbea3cb1b10ba1d8%13



Sagt Dir das was?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> k.a. irgendwie kann ich grad nix mit mir anfangen...ich glaub ich geh ins bett



allein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> allein?



logo mein bike ist so metallisch kalt und etwas sperrig...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

In Iseborsch sinn es über 12 C unn die Fabienne geht jetzt ins Körbche - nacht Lugga


----------



## Maggo (9. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> k.a. irgendwie kann ich grad nix mit mir anfangen...ich glaub ich geh ins bett



so ghts mir auch, ich sach mal tschüß bis morsche.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> In Iseborsch sinn es über 12 C unn die Fabienne geht jetzt ins Körbche - nacht Lugga



Knutsch die Kiddies von mir , gude nacht Luggafabiene


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Wenner all ins Bett geht geh ich halt ach, da mache mer wenichstens all desselbe  

GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2007)

Wird Zeit das mei Fraa en eischene Nick bekommt....Ihr werd ja sonst all ganz ranzisch im Kob un denkt de Lugga hat zulange in de Sonn gesesse 

so, jetzt aber nix wie weg


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## fUEL (9. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das mei Fraa en eischene Nick bekommt....Ihr werd ja sonst all ganz ranzisch im Kob un denkt de Lugga hat zulange in de Sonn gesesse
> 
> so, jetzt aber nix wie weg



hassd de dch aach , odder.
Ammeisde sinn unser Frauen zu bewundern, wie die de mit uns aushalde.

De klaa in irland hat gefracht warum de opa ned mitkomme iss.
Da hat mei Fraa gesacht: Der musss jedzd so schaffe, wie ich wenn der Radfahren dut. Des war bei mir viel mehr ich wett dess. 

-----wahrscheinlich damit ich net zu viel Radfahren du, debei hatt ich gedacht wenn se net da is geht mehr..... Irrtum, mir wern regiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (9. Januar 2007)

Ansonsten gut nacht in de Schna´rcher und Bappsäckfred und en wo die komische füx de´schenelle Hase gut nacht sache


----------



## arkonis (9. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arkonis: Hab nochmal genauer geschaut. Es Hotel is am Gandarmenmarkt
> 
> http://www.theregentberlin.com/cs/S...119a9be78c0cb7c1d72b89ea99dbea3cb1b10ba1d8%13
> 
> ...



nobel, nobel job die Gegend kenne ich gut, war ein paarmal dort.
Kreuzberg ist aber besser  die Dönerstrasse musst du mal gesehen haben.
und die Mädels in Berlin *seufts* irgendwie lockerer drauf, was würde ich geben mit dir zu tauschen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Januar 2007)

N'abend zusamme (oder des was noch übrisch is )

da bei mir uff de A***** grad hochsaisong is, werd ich wohl wenisch Zaid habbe, alles zu verfolsche. Wenn misch aander direggd aschbresche dud, am besde per PN (dann kimmd e mehl ham) oddä via Händi. 

Gude N8 olleweil, diewodaso sisch grod zwische N.-I. und B. uffhalle dun.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

nicht das cube noch abstand gewinnt ;-)


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

ups wollte ja eigentlich garnicht mehr online sein...naja hab ja wenigstens auch was gear*****t 

ok dann jetzt GN8


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Moin, moin...sowas konnte nicht schlafen...dann euch mal nen erfolgreichen mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

na einen kann ich ja noch posten...gelle cube


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

na noch keiner wach...was ist denn hier los...mords himmel, könnte ein toller biketag werden...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie
ein neuer Morgen voller Sorgen 

@HKN:besser wirds Wetter bistimmt nicht mehr diesen Winter, oder is Frühling?

Na dann werd ich mal anfange mit em schaffe


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN:besser wirds Wetter bistimmt nicht mehr diesen Winter, oder is Frühling?



sieht auf jedenfall nicht nach regen aus 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich mal anfange mit em schaffe



viel spaß


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie

ich gugg ma wer schon uffhat unn e paar belääsch loswern will. ansonsten hat die fraa die glänzende idee gehabt bei ikea frühstücken zu gehn, ich freu mich...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> , was würde ich geben mit dir zu tauschen.



Glaub mir ich würd auch was drum geben wenn ich mit Dir tauschen könnt. 
Wie immer im Leben is so, der ders muß der will net un die annnern würde gern


Bis zur nächsten Ziggipause, mei Kinner sache ich kom nie zu ner Lupine weil ich den sch*** mit der raucherei net lass. Ich glaub die ham recht 


aber so kann ich wenigstens mit Euch plausche


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... ansonsten hat die fraa die glänzende idee gehabt bei ikea frühstücken zu gehn, ich freu mich...



guden ...

na denn viel spaß bei knut


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude wie
> 
> ich gugg ma wer schon uffhat unn e paar belääsch loswern will. ansonsten hat die fraa die glänzende idee gehabt bei ikea frühstücken zu gehn, ich freu mich...



Gude Maggo,

 lass Dirs un daaner Fraa gut gehen, genießt Euer Frühstück un ach de Rest vom Tach


Ich muß jetzt aber wirklich weg


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> guden ...
> 
> na denn viel spaß bei knut


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude wie
> 
> ich gugg ma wer schon uffhat unn e paar belääsch loswern will. ansonsten hat die fraa die glänzende idee gehabt bei ikea frühstücken zu gehn, ich freu mich...



boah ikea und dann noch mit der frau...2 dinge die einem MANN den tag versauen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> [... ]ich kom nie zu ner Lupine weil ich den sch*** mit der raucherei net lass. Ich glaub die ham recht
> 
> 
> aber so kann ich wenigstens mit Euch plausche



hmm, ich hätte ja auch eine gern...werd mir mal bei dem forum-bastler einpaar verschieden modelle anschauen...vielleicht gibt es ja da was, was mir langt


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich muß jetzt aber wirklich weg



lass dich nicht aufhalten


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Moin moin bzw. ei gude wie, 

Bin schonn seid 4:00 wach . Isch du misch jez ma uff de neusde Stand bringe.


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, ich hätte ja auch eine gern...werd mir mal bei dem forum-bastler einpaar verschieden modelle anschauen...vielleicht gibt es ja da was, was mir langt



das standardwerk, also entweder gardena oder anhängerkupplung oder salzstreuer, was man halt so findet, bestückt mit ner 20w irc iss nicht wesentlich dunkler als die edison, verbraucht allerdings mehr strom und sieht halt nicht so toll aus. die akkus, sofern du stressfreie bleigelakkus nimmst sind halt auch ordentlich schwer, im rucksack gehts aber. dafür kostet der spass wirklich nur nen bruchteil.


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> boah ikea und dann noch mit der frau...2 dinge die einem MANN den tag versauen können



Du machst Dich gerade sehr unbeliebt. Ikea ist egal aber "mit der Frau". Des gibt Punktabzug. [daumennachunten]


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das standardwerk, also entweder gardena oder anhängerkupplung oder salzstreuer, was man halt so findet, bestückt mit ner 20w irc iss nicht wesentlich dunkler als die edison, verbraucht allerdings mehr strom und sieht halt nicht so toll aus. die akkus, sofern du stressfreie bleigelakkus nimmst sind halt auch ordentlich schwer, im rucksack gehts aber. dafür kostet der spass wirklich nur nen bruchteil.



nee, das ist der der hier im forum die gehäuse drehen lässt...die sehen schon ziemlich ok aus. 

von dem könnte ich wohl alle arten von lampen bekommen. die halogen dinger, LED und auch xenon, wobei er gesagt hat das xenon ziemlich teuer wäre, auch als selbstbau.

mit dem akku hast du wohl recht...das problem sehe ich auch, besonders da ich keinen flaschenhalter habe. er meinte ich könnte mit 20 watt halogen volle leistung wohl so um die 3,5 stunden fahren. mich würde aber viel mehr ne 3fach LED ähnlich wie die cateye tripleshot interessieren. muss halt preislich ok sein, da ich die tripleshot ja auch um die 260 euro bekomme.

700+ EUR für ne edison 5 ist schon ein wort...find ich


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

nee also des iss schon toll, seinen urlaub in der form zu verbringen, schließlich gibt es ja nix schöneres als seine freie zeit mit seiner frau zu teilen, und sei es bei ikea oder auf einer einsamen insel ohne w-lan oder dergleichen. ich würde alles geben.......::


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du machst Dich gerade sehr unbeliebt. Ikea ist egal aber "mit der Frau". Des gibt Punktabzug. [daumennachunten]



na na na caro...ist aber meine meinung...ich mag nicht mit frauen einkaufen gehen...leider habt ihr an allem und jedem interesse und müsst überall stehenbleiben und grad bei ikea wirste ständig angerempelt oder irgendwer meint genau vor dir hin und her gehen zu müssen...da krieg ich zorn...also lasse ich die frauen immer schön alleine shoppen...das spart extrem nerven -> auf beiden seiten


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

@hkn: kanns sein, dass wir aus ähnlichem holz geschnitzt sind, oder ist das standardmännerholz??

der kerl mit den lampengehäusen kommt glaub ich sogar hier aus der gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

wen sieht man denn morgen im gimbi??? und wer fährt vorher mit dem rad???


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hkn: kanns sein, dass wir aus ähnlichem holz geschnitzt sind, oder ist das standardmännerholz??
> 
> der kerl mit den lampengehäusen kommt glaub ich sogar hier aus der gegend.



*lach* weiss nicht, es gibt wohl auch welche die gerne shoppen...(mit frauen)

kennste den bericht schon?

http://www.leichtbau-konfigurator.d.../testbericht-lupine-edison-vs-supernova-sx-14

der mit den gehäusen ist der bruder von meinem nachbarn...


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na na na caro...ist aber meine meinung...ich mag nicht mit frauen einkaufen gehen...leider habt ihr an allem und jedem interesse und müsst überall stehenbleiben und grad bei ikea wirste ständig angerempelt oder irgendwer meint genau vor dir hin und her gehen zu müssen...da krieg ich zorn...also lasse ich die frauen immer schön alleine shoppen...das spart extrem nerven -> auf beiden seiten



Er geht doch mit Ihr frühstücken und nicht einkaufen.  Das kommt doch gut.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wen sieht man denn morgen im gimbi??? und wer fährt vorher mit dem rad???



biken geht zur zeit leider nicht, aber bodo und ich wollen morgen schon kommen...ups muss ich dem kater noch bescheid sagen...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Er geht doch mit Ihr frühstücken und nicht einkaufen.  Das kommt doch gut.


das sagt ihr immer und dann kommt -> "schatz, lass und doch mal ganz kurz reingehen"


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2007)

ich wollt morsche aach zum gimbi komme, hoffentlich klappts ...

@maggo : wenn dich noch lang hier rumtreibe tust, kannste gleich zum mittagesse fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich wollt morsche aach zum gimbi komme, hoffentlich klappts ...
> 
> @maggo : wenn dich noch lang hier rumtreibe tust, kannste gleich zum mittagesse fahre



ich bin nicht der langschläfer von uns beiden. ich glaub ich geh die dame jetzt aber mal mit nem kuss auf die wange aus ihrem tiefschlaf in die realität zurückholen.


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin nicht der langschläfer von uns beiden. ich glaub ich geh die dame jetzt aber mal mit nem kuss auf die wange aus ihrem tiefschlaf in die realität zurückholen.



na, wenn das mal bei dem kuss bleibt   hau rein  
es gibt nix schöneres als ...  

aber mal wieder typisch frau : gerne shoppen gehen und ewig lang pennen. kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

> na, wenn das mal bei dem kuss bleibt  hau rein



mit SM hab ich nix am hut.....


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2007)




----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

macht ikea auch abendessen, oder mitternachtssüppchen, sie iss jetzt erstmal duschen, dann will sie noch kaffee drinken und sich "stylen"......ich glaub ich mach heut wieder keine punkte.


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... sie iss jetzt erstmal duschen, dann will sie noch kaffee drinken und sich "stylen"......ich glaub ich mach heut wieder keine punkte.



genau diese zeit könntest du jetzt für nen satten 10 er nutzen  

na, dafür punktest du wahrscheinlich bei ihr  . ist ja auch nicht verkehrt, zumindest ab und zu ...


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Carsten und Gerd wir brauchen euch
> 
> ich werde mal darauf zurückkommen, auch auf die vielen Tracks  dann machen die ultimative Taunus - Plauscherkarte



Ei Guude, wie!

Hab keine Ahnung, in wie weit das schon beantwortet wurde. Aber ich habe die Top 50 Vers. 4 und die Magic Maps. Letztere nutze ich intensiv, erstere eher gar nicht.


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten hasse ichs unnerwegs zu sein, da bin ich von de Familie  und auch von de Plauscher zu weit weg.



Übbersedzung: Zu weid von de Couch weg!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na na na caro...ist aber meine meinung...ich mag nicht mit frauen einkaufen gehen...leider habt ihr an allem und jedem interesse und müsst überall stehenbleiben und grad bei ikea wirste ständig angerempelt oder irgendwer meint genau vor dir hin und her gehen zu müssen...da krieg ich zorn...also lasse ich die frauen immer schön alleine shoppen...das spart extrem nerven -> auf beiden seiten



Jo, des kenn ich 




Maggo schrieb:


> @hkn: kanns sein, dass wir aus ähnlichem holz geschnitzt sind, oder ist das standardmännerholz??



definitiv standardmännerholz 



wo treibt sich de Gerd rum? Ach so erst 10:30, da pennt er ja noch


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das mei Fraa en eischene Nick bekommt....Ihr werd ja sonst all ganz ranzisch im Kob un denkt de Lugga hat zulange in de Sonn gesesse
> 
> so, jetzt aber nix wie weg



Kei Angst!

Diese Gedange lieche ned an de Posts von de Fabienne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Ups da is er ja, nix wie weg *Kopfeinzieh*


S***** keine Couch hier


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kei Angst!
> 
> Diese Gedange lieche ned an de Posts von de Fabienne!





 *grumbelgrrrrrrrrrrrrrbrüllflipaus*


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Moin, moin...sowas konnte nicht schlafen...dann euch mal nen erfolgreichen mittwoch





habkeinnick schrieb:


> na noch keiner wach...was ist denn hier los...mords himmel, könnte ein toller biketag werden...



Aaaaahhhrg, nach so `ner Nacht kannst Du noch ans Biken denken???

Hmmmm, - vergiß es, mußte gerade an La Palma denken...


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Glaub mir ich würd auch was drum geben wenn ich mit Dir tauschen könnt.
> Wie immer im Leben is so, der ders muß der will net un die annnern würde gern
> 
> 
> ...



Schuft! Jez willsde des aanem so schmagghaft mache... Mir wäre fer der Familie, Dich und Dei Bikehändler trotzdem libber De wörds uffhöre!!!


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Bin schonn seid 4:00 wach . ...



Schäm Dich!!!

Des kommd nur dadevon, des de gestern kei Pungde eigefahn hasd!


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> 700+ EUR für ne edison 5 ist schon ein wort...find ich



Mit Beziehungen bekommst Du sie eventuell auch deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nee also des iss schon toll, seinen urlaub in der form zu verbringen, schließlich gibt es ja nix schöneres als seine freie zeit mit seiner frau zu teilen, und sei es bei ikea oder auf einer einsamen insel ohne w-lan oder dergleichen. ich würde alles geben.......::


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Er geht doch mit Ihr frühstücken und nicht einkaufen.  Das kommt doch gut.



Bei ikea???  

Habe zwar auch schon mal gehört, dass es so eine "in"-Frühstücksgelegenheit wäre, kann es mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit SM hab ich nix am hut.....



och...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> @ all: ich glaub der Gerd kommt mit ner neuen Kurbel vom Onkel Bike-doc. wer glaubt das auch
> ...









​
andere (Leih-) Kurbel...


----------



## bodo_nimda (10. Januar 2007)

ach ja mahlzeit


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2007)

die sitzposition hat was


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schuft! Jez willsde des aanem so schmagghaft mache... Mir wäre fer der Familie, Dich und Dei Bikehändler trotzdem libber De wörds uffhöre!!!



Jo, uns ebbe auch - dann gäbs auch die Lupine 
Gruß von Fabienne, die guckt mal ob de Lugga auch schafft oder nur plausche dut.


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jo, uns ebbe auch - dann gäbs auch die Lupine
> Gruß von Fabienne, die guckt mal ob de Lugga auch schafft oder nur plausche dut.



Leider plauschd er ned, abbä ob er schaffe dut...


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jo, uns ebbe auch - dann gäbs auch die Lupine
> Gruß von Fabienne, die guckt mal ob de Lugga auch schafft oder nur plausche dut.



de lugga schafft selbstverständlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (10. Januar 2007)

Sieht so aus, als würde die Sattelstütze aus  Mutters Wäschespinne gestohlen sein


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die sitzposition hat was



Ja, der Lenker ist ziemlich tief...


----------



## fUEL (10. Januar 2007)

Morgen 14 Uhr Hohemark, wer kommt???


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als würde die Sattelstütze aus  Mutters Wäschespinne gestohlen sein



Verrats ned Christians Mama!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ​
> andere (Leih-) Kurbel...



   ohne Worte *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

wer hat eischentlisch des hinnere Schutzblech so passen montiert?
Is ja wohl mehr für die Gass als fürs Gelände


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

un die Gawwel übernimmt dann de Maggo wenn er den irschendwann von Ikea zurückkommt. Dann macht er bestimmt ach a paar Pünktscher, Frust vom Einkauf abbaue


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jo, uns ebbe auch - dann gäbs auch die Lupine
> Gruß von Fabienne, die guckt mal ob de Lugga auch schafft oder nur plausche dut.



Du treibst Dich ja auch wiedder hier rum, gibts deham, nix zu tun, bügeln, waschen, saugen.... Klappläden fertisch mache


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> de lugga schafft selbstverständlich



Nur die annern wolle net rischtisch, nach de Pauswe werd de Knüppel mitgenomme und dann wolle mer mal sehen ob sich noch einer traut zu faulenze *ichfreumichdrauf* *frustbeseitigung*


Fux Du bist en gude Kerl!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

@Gerd: schee rot is es neue Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Wo seid Ihr dann all   Ich knapps die Zeit zum Plausche ab un kaaner will mit mir schwetze


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du treibst Dich ja auch wiedder hier rum, gibts deham, nix zu tun, bügeln, waschen, saugen.... Klappläden fertisch mache



Joooo, schon - aber isch hab ach emol kei Lust   - Die Läde mache mer dann zamme ferdisch. Muß kochen.
Bruni muß auch wieder baden - wenn du wieder da bist XXX


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die sitzposition hat was



damit fährt mer immer Bergab


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Joooo, schon - aber isch hab ach emol kei Lust   - Die Läde mache mer dann zamme ferdisch. Muß kochen.
> Bruni muß auch wieder baden - wenn du wieder da bist XXX



Wer is Bruni? Muß ich mer sorge mache? 
Ich will ach emal von Dir gebadet wern 


Hallo Marlon hallo Luca, seid Ihr auch lieb?


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2007)

ist doch schee, wenn de dich mit daaner fraa über den gleichen nick unnerhalte tust


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

aber irschendwie ach verwirrend


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)




----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber irschendwie ach verwirrend



ei dann soll se sich doch als lucafabienne aamelde. dann wisse mer wenischstens, mit wem mers zu dun habbe ...

und mir könne besser mit der wortwahl uffpasse


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Morgen 14 Uhr Hohemark, wer kommt???



Das pack ich nicht..... Vllt. mach ich für mich ein kleines Ründchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aaaaahhhrg, nach so `ner Nacht kannst Du noch ans Biken denken???
> 
> Hmmmm, - vergiß es, mußte gerade an La Palma denken...



*lachweg* schönen sockenschuss haben wir


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit Beziehungen bekommst Du sie eventuell auch deutlich günstiger.



wie denn? wenn frank seine alte ablegt bzw. sich ein neues bike kauft?


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ​
> andere (Leih-) Kurbel...



puh ist das unschön


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist doch schee, wenn de dich mit daaner fraa über den gleichen nick unnerhalte tust


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber irschendwie ach verwirrend



kaum


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer hat eischentlisch des hinnere Schutzblech so passen montiert?
> Is ja wohl mehr für die Gass als fürs Gelände



Des sieht nur so aus, weil de Saddel e bissi höher is.

Die Höh stimmt schon, abbä die Härd vom Saddel is doch annersd als ba maam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Des sieht nur so aus, weil de Saddel e bissi höher is.
> 
> Die Höh stimmt schon, abbä die Härd vom Saddel is doch annersd als ba maam!



ach so


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> damit fährt mer immer Bergab



Jez hasdes endlich kabiert!  Wann mache mer Dei hoch?


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das pack ich nicht..... Vllt. mach ich für mich ein kleines Ründchen.



Wannen?


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wannen?



der kuschelgerd


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der kuschelgerd



 Klar!!!    

Aber wieso auf die frage "Wann denn?"?


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wannen?



Waascheinlisch zwische 1500-1700. Doch isch kanns noch ned 100% sache, weil isch moje jemand helfe du unn isch weiß ned genau wie lang des dauert.


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Habder die neu Zeitschrifde gelese?

Ich will en Schbecheleisd Enduro SL!!!!


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habder die neu Zeitschrifde gelese?
> 
> Ich will en Schbecheleisd Enduro SL!!!!



dann kaaaf dir des teil gans aafach


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Waascheinlisch zwische 1500-1700. Doch isch kanns noch ned 100% sache, weil isch moje jemand helfe du unn isch weiß ned genau wie lang des dauert.



Schad, isch müßds mer nadürlich schon eirichde...


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schad, isch müßds mer nadürlich schon eirichde...



Im Mom iss ned so viel mid plane bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habder die neu Zeitschrifde gelese?
> 
> Ich will en Schbecheleisd Enduro SL!!!!



jo das ist auf jedenfall net schlecht...und schön teuer...muss grad mal gucken vor kurzem war mein neues traumbike im test...wühl..bin gleich wieder da


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

so gefunden...Bionicon Ironwood...das wäre was für mich


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2007)

de maggo is widder da.

entweder warn se tatsächlich nur futtern beim ikea oder die habbe da nen hotspot oder ein innernetkaffäh ...


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann kaaaf dir des teil gans aafach



Kannsde mer ma 6 k leie? Griehsts aach widder. - Werglich! - Isch schwööör!!!


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

ei, mer warn gut fuddern, es gab vier brötcher, kääs ,marmelaad, e rührei, kaffee satt, en frische osaft, en heidelbeerjoghurt unn des alles fer acht dobbelmagg. desweche gehe mer da ganz gern ema hie. anschließend simmer von de vieweid zur gundelhard gelafe unn habbe e abbelschorl gezwitschert unn warn für de bubb e paa bremsbeläsch beim fahrrad freund hole. der iss jetzt umgezooche.


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

@gerd: musses aus plastik sein, die aluvariande gibts günstischer. unn ich find die bionicon dinger trotzdem besser, muss ja net des subberschattel sein.


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei, mer warn gut fuddern, es gab vier brötcher, kääs ,marmelaad, e rührei, kaffee satt, en frische osaft, en heidelbeerjoghurt unn des alles fer acht dobbelmagg. desweche gehe mer da ganz gern ema hie. anschließend simmer von de vieweid zur gundelhard gelafe unn habbe e abbelschorl gezwitschert unn warn für de bubb e paa bremsbeläsch beim fahrrad freund hole. der iss jetzt umgezooche.



Wo issen der hie. Iss der nemmer da in de Nee vom TÜV.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: musses aus plastik sein, die aluvariande gibts günstischer. unn ich find die bionicon dinger trotzdem besser, muss ja net des subberschattel sein.



würde auch ganz klar die alu variante wählen...schreiben die ja sogar irgendwo das die alu variante nichts wirklich schlechter kann, dafür aber viel billiger ist


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo issen der hie. Iss der nemmer da in de Nee vom TÜV.



doch, nur jetzt direkt an de hauptgass ... glaaab isch jedenfalls ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

da wos von de hauptsrass richtung viehweid geht, deneber iss son jeans outlet unnen talkline lade. siehste abber von de hauptstrass aus.


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da wos von de hauptsrass richtung viehweid geht, deneber iss son jeans outlet unnen talkline lade. siehste abber von de hauptstrass aus.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Ich hab a specialized, is aber net SL und ach ned Enduro


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so gefunden...Bionicon Ironwood...das wäre was für mich





Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: musses aus plastik sein, die aluvariande gibts günstischer. unn ich find die bionicon dinger trotzdem besser, muss ja net des subberschattel sein.



Bin ned werglich festgeleecht. Guud müßds sei, isch müßd enunner fliehche könne un enuff villaachd e bissi schneller als jez!   Bin doch ned zu aaspruchsvoll, odder?!    

Abbä des SL siehd schon geeeeeiiiiiillll uss!!!!


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab a specialized, is aber net SL und ach ned Enduro



Kommsde demid am Sonndach zum hübbe?


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Wissder was aachendlich gar ned gehd? Mid eich übber geile Beigs blausche und Friehreidviedeomusik höre!

Aaaaaaahhhhhrrrrrgg.....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Guude Hersch! Was machds Beige?


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> würde auch ganz klar die alu variante wählen...schreiben die ja sogar irgendwo das die alu variante nichts wirklich schlechter kann, dafür aber viel billiger ist



ich mag Carbon.......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude Hersch! Was machds Beige?



EI Guude, bin total fertig von 2einhalb Tagen Dauer-Fließband


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> EI Guude, bin total fertig von 2einhalb Tagen Dauer-Fließband



wieviele armseliche Weibcher un Kerlcher hasdn abgefeddichd?


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Guude Bodo, sache ma ebbes annernes als nur "Mahlzeit"! Sowas wie "Feierabend!"


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude Bodo, sache ma ebbes annernes als nur "Mahlzeit"! Sowas wie "Feierabend!"



der bodo ist so mehr der stille mitleser


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> EI Guude, bin total fertig von 2einhalb Tagen Dauer-Fließband



was´n für ein fließband?


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich mag Carbon.......



bist ja auch einer der gazellen-fraktion


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bist ja auch einer der gazellen-fraktion



Schön wäre es!  Bin aber eher zu schwach für Metall...  Naja, und außerdem gefällt mir Carbon so, wie Dir gelbe Laufräder!  Noch Fragen? 

EDIT: und wie nennst Du die sdf-Fraktion???


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2007)

ich sach ma : "feierabend"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schön wäre es!  Bin aber eher zu schwach für Metall...  Naja, und außerdem gefällt mir Carbon so, wie Dir gelbe Laufräder!  Noch Fragen?



ok



Arachne schrieb:


> EDIT: und wie nennst Du die sdf-Fraktion???



ich würde sagen er pendelt irgendwo zwischen leicht- und halbweltergewicht


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich sach ma : "feierabend"



prima, dann kannste dich ja gleich auf den bock schnallen


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich sach ma : "feierabend"





habkeinnick schrieb:


> prima, dann kannste dich ja gleich auf den bock schnallen



Ne, ne,ne, laß ihn ruhig mal seinen wohlverdienten Feierabend auf der Couch genießen!


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2007)

ich setz mich jetzt aufm bock und fahr die zweite hälfte meiner heute morgen einetragenen 4 punkte ein.
das wars dann aber schon für heute mit outdoorsport. vielleicht dreh ich mal zur abwechslung noch ne runde aufm hometrainer und guck mir die schöne couch von oben an ...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommsde demid am Sonndach zum hübbe?



Was e bleed frache, ich will doch sehe wie de Dir vor Schiß in de Bux... 



wissefux schrieb:


> ich sach ma : "feierabend"



sowas kann ich ja gernet leide wenn ich noch min. 4 Stunne zu tun hab




wissefux schrieb:


> ich setz mich jetzt aufm bock und fahr die zweite hälfte meiner heute morgen einetragenen 4 punkte ein.
> das wars dann aber schon für heute mit outdoorsport. vielleicht dreh ich mal zur abwechslung noch ne runde aufm hometrainer und guck mir die schöne couch von oben an ...



Ich wünsch der trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

de lugga hat, bevor er nach berlin iss anscheinend seinen hund hier bei mir reingelassen  ich komm grad garnet ausm quark.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de lugga hat, bevor er nach berlin iss anscheinend seinen hund hier bei mir reingelassen  ich komm grad garnet ausm quark.



Bitte sei lieb zu ihm, des arme Vieh fehlt mer hier ganz doll!

Soll ich Dich mal motivieren?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

13 pkt. is gar nix  

De letzte Platz wart uff Dich Maggo


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

bis du aus berlin zurück bist sinns 30. versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bis du aus berlin zurück bist sinns 30. versprochen.



Nur 30???  Was willsdn die ganze Daach noch mache?  

05:00-12:00 Blausche
12:00-17:00 Friehstigge bei ikea
17:00-22:00 Quarkbade
22:00-05:00 hin un her rollse


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur 30???  Was willsdn die ganze Daach noch mache?
> 
> 05:00-12:00 Blausche
> 12:00-17:00 Friehstigge bei ikea
> ...



hört sich gut an, lediglich der erste punkt kommt bissi zu kurz oder?
die fraa verwaltet mich net schlecht. am sonntach muss ich zum brunchen, wann gehtsn bei euch nochema los??


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hört sich gut an, lediglich der erste punkt kommt bissi zu kurz oder?
> die fraa verwaltet mich net schlecht. am sonntach muss ich zum brunchen, wann gehtsn bei euch nochema los??



Isch glaab des war 14:00 Uhr ab Hohemagg. Werd da wohl gesche 13:15 Uhr von Dehaam uss stadde. (ca. 13:20 Uhr Rode Mühl VB)


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

du fährst ab de rode mühl? vielleicht könne mer uns ja da treffe, ich hoff ich kann den brunch inn e frühstück wandeln.


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der bodo ist so mehr der stille mitleser



Der ist bestimmt auch so ein ganz stiller, oder?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wieviele armseliche Weibcher un Kerlcher hasdn abgefeddichd?



Das........ erzähle ich Dir morgen beim BIER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der ist bestimmt auch so ein ganz stiller, oder?



mer könne moje ja ma mid der ganse uns Blauscher angeborne Zerigghaldung andesde!


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Das........ erzähle ich Dir morgen beim BIER



 (Abbelsaftschorl) Schee, des de aach kimmsd!


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du fährst ab de rode mühl? vielleicht könne mer uns ja da treffe, ich hoff ich kann den brunch inn e frühstück wandeln.



wenn des paggsd gern!  Villaachd traud sich denn aach des carokasche mid uns zu fahre.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was´n für ein fließband?



Ja....... Fließband eben................Kennst Du Chaplins "Moderne Zeiten" ?


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ja....... Fließband eben................Kennst Du Chaplins "Moderne Zeiten" ?



Du Wutz! An wesse Knöpp bisde gegange???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du Wutz! An wesse Knöpp bisde gegange???



Gibt es etwas, was Du nicht kennst


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Sach mal Gerd, morgen nachmittag soll es stürmen? 
Dann werd ich am Vormittag fahren 

Nehmt ihr mich Sonntag mit


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Sach mal Gerd, morgen nachmittag soll es stürmen?
> Dann werd ich am Vormittag fahren


Muß schaffe... Abbä des wär schon was fer rischdische Kerle! 


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr mich Sonntag mit


Nee! Mer bestehn da druff, des de midkimmst!!! 14:00 Uhr Hohemagg. Des werd en rischdische Ufflaaf! Solle mer villaachd schonema de Rode Kreuz Sanidäder bestelle?! Den wer mer wohl brauche, wenn de Lugga da mid saam Schbescheleisd versuchd zu hübbe...


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gibt es etwas, was Du nicht kennst



Wer waas? Villaachd kenn ich de Knöbb ja! Beschraab se ma ussführlich.  Mer habbe so Knöbb ja schonema besproche. Da gings drum, ob mer se uffreise , odder drehn kann, ob mer direkt mim Mund drah solld, ...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muß schaffe... Abbä des wär schon was fer rischdische Kerle!
> 
> Nee! Mer bestehn da druff, des de midkimmst!!! 14:00 Uhr Hohemagg. Des werd en rischdische Ufflaaf! Solle mer villaachd schonema de Rode Kreuz Sanidäder bestelle?! Den wer mer wohl brauche, wenn de Lugga da mid saam Schbescheleisd versuchd zu hübbe...



Schaun mer mal....



Arachne schrieb:


> Wer waas? Villaachd kenn ich de Knöbb ja! Beschraab se ma ussführlich.  Mer habbe so Knöbb ja schonema besproche. Da gings drum, ob mer se uffreise , odder drehn kann, ob mer direkt mim Mund drah solld, ...



e bische drücke, e bische ziehe un dann sinn se bereit fern Mund, könnt ihr ach was anners als mim Beik de Bersch enuf fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo sach doch auch mal was, gell die habe kei Ahnung!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Ihr sollt net betrachte Ihr sollt schreibe, mit werd sonst langweilig un dann bin ich fort....


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Pah, dann bin ich halt fort!


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..
> e bische drücke, e bische ziehe un dann sinn se bereit fern Mund, ...



Muß mer vorm Drügge ned aach noch aan/zwaa ma dribber streiche?!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muß mer vorm Drügge ned aach noch aan/zwaa ma dribber streiche?!



Des kommt uff de owner an


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

HKN wie sin dei Erfahrunge. Erst streicheln oder gleich drücke un zuppeln?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Ihr seid langweilig, da geh halt noch e paar Zahle in de Rechner Hacke...


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

de nibbel durch die lasche ziehn, so wirds gemacht.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr seid langweilig, da geh halt noch e paar Zahle in de Rechner Hacke...



da haste wenigstens was zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de nibbel durch die lasche ziehn, so wirds gemacht.



du als staatlich geprüfter ikea-frühstück-regierungsgesteuerter-hartholzklotz^^ musst es ja wissen


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> HKN wie sin dei Erfahrunge. Erst streicheln oder gleich drücke un zuppeln?



hab ich vergessen...ist lang her oder so


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hab ich vergessen...ist lang her oder so


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie.



Ei gude wie Basti,
muß weg, *gluckgluckgluck*


----------



## Marsmann (10. Januar 2007)

dauern bestellungen beim hibike lange weil die hamm erst geschrieben ware ihn 1-3 tagen versandfertig und nu heißt es auf einmal 2 wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> dauern bestellungen beim hibike lange weil die hamm erst geschrieben ware ihn 1-3 tagen versandfertig und nu heißt es auf einmal 2 wochen



hab bisher noch kei schlechte erfahrung gemacht


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Gude Hersch


----------



## Marsmann (10. Januar 2007)

wollte heute nachgucken wie lnge das noch dauert steht da auch einmal 2 wochen
...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

ärgerlich


----------



## Marsmann (10. Januar 2007)

gemein... ich rufe da demnächst mal an wenn ich mal zeit habe so viel zu tuhen im mom... und was ändern werden sie nich können


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

@Fux, Du hast doch en Apple

Läuft des Ding richtig, hast de irschendwelche Probleme demit?

Würds de en Apple empfehle oder ärgerst de Dich?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gude Hersch



Gude Lugga, muß schnell ma was essen, war gerade im F-Studio zum crossen und spinnen


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

muß weg, bis später


----------



## Marsmann (10. Januar 2007)

bis später


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Hey hier is Fabienne ,
sacht e mal dem Lugga wenn er widder da is, der soll sich mal melde - brauch mal input vom chef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hey hier is Fabienne ,
> sacht e mal dem Lugga wenn er widder da is, der soll sich mal melde - brauch mal input vom chef



Whow!!!    Sag` mal, hast Du `ne ledige Schwester?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Nee, nur ledigen Bruder - warum???


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Hi @ all

Gerd bist Du noch uff de A****?
Isch denk ema schonn. Iss ja ersd 21:45.


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nee, nur ledigen Bruder - warum???



Einen ledigen Bruder......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hey hier is Fabienne ,
> sacht e mal dem Lugga wenn er widder da is, der soll sich mal melde - brauch mal input vom chef



Chef ???????????


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Da nich mal de Gresi nachfragt, erzähl ich es euch nu so:
Nachdem sie in der Werkstatt erstmal alle herzlich über die vielen Trails auf meinem Rad gelacht haben, wurde ich aufgeklärt, dass das so nicht geht! Zu schmutzig, muß erst abgespritzt werden und dann noch trocknen. Morgen, oder so...    Ich kann mich icht mehr genau an meinen Gesichtsausdruck, meine Gestik und meine Argumente erinnern, aber sie haben das Rad direkt abgespritzt und nachgeschaut!  Nu kommts aber: Die rechte Lagerschale war ja bekanntermaßen locker! Dass es aber weder an der Lagerschale, noch im Rahmen mehr ein Gewinde zu finden gab, haute mich buchstäblich um!!!    Mein Blauer wurde/wird nun zu einer Firma nach Hannover geschickt, die ein neues Gewinde einsetzt. Habe das Focus nun `ne Woche. D.h. auch am Sonntag und am Dienstag...


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nee, nur ledigen Bruder - warum???



Naja, `ne Frau, die ihren Mann noch als Chef ansieht, hab ich noch nicht kennengelernt! Würde es aber gerne!!!


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi @ all
> 
> Gerd bist Du noch uff de A****?
> Isch denk ema schonn. Iss ja ersd 21:45.



Ja, komme gerade aus Eltville zurück!  Wieso? Hast Du noch so viel Abendessen übrig und möchtest es nicht wegschmeisen müssen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da nich mal de Gresi nachfragt, erzähl ich es euch nu so:
> Nachdem sie in der Werkstatt erstmal alle herzlich über die vielen Trails auf meinem Rad gelacht haben, wurde ich aufgeklärt, dass das so nicht geht! Zu schmutzig, muß erst abgespritzt werden und dann noch trocknen. Morgen, oder so...    Ich kann mich icht mehr genau an meinen Gesichtsausdruck, meine Gestik und meine Argumente erinnern, aber sie haben das Rad direkt abgespritzt und nachgeschaut!  Nu kommts aber: Die rechte Lagerschale war ja bekanntermaßen locker! Dass es aber weder an der Lagerschale, noch im Rahmen mehr ein Gewinde zu finden gab, haute mich buchstäblich um!!!    Mein Blauer wurde/wird nun zu einer Firma nach Hannover geschickt, die ein neues Gewinde einsetzt. Habe das Focus nun `ne Woche. D.h. auch am Sonntag und am Dienstag...



Tuppersch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, `ne Frau, die ihren Mann noch als Chef ansieht, hab ich noch nicht kennengelernt! Würde es aber gerne!!!



Na, man muß de Männer doch alsemal ein bisse de Bart pinseln; dann sind se geschmeidiger      

Aber wo steckt der denn- wenn man se mal brauch net da...........
trotz dem gepinsel; alles für die Katz


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da nich mal de Gresi nachfragt, erzähl ich es euch nu so:
> Nachdem sie in der Werkstatt erstmal alle herzlich über die vielen Trails auf meinem Rad gelacht haben, wurde ich aufgeklärt, dass das so nicht geht! Zu schmutzig, muß erst abgespritzt werden und dann noch trocknen. Morgen, oder so...    Ich kann mich icht mehr genau an meinen Gesichtsausdruck, meine Gestik und meine Argumente erinnern, aber sie haben das Rad direkt abgespritzt und nachgeschaut!  Nu kommts aber: Die rechte Lagerschale war ja bekanntermaßen locker! Dass es aber weder an der Lagerschale, noch im Rahmen mehr ein Gewinde zu finden gab, haute mich buchstäblich um!!!    Mein Blauer wurde/wird nun zu einer Firma nach Hannover geschickt, die ein neues Gewinde einsetzt. Habe das Focus nun `ne Woche. D.h. auch am Sonntag und am Dienstag...



Kein Gewinde?  Da es ein Tupperbike ist, geht das bestimmt auf Garantie, oder?


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Tuppersch.....





caroka schrieb:


> Kein Gewinde?  Da es ein Tupperbike ist, geht das bestimmt auf Garantie, oder?



Also das Tretlager besteht an diesem Rad aus Alu. Aber auch auf dieses erstreckt sich die Garantie!


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, komme gerade aus Eltville zurück!  Wieso? Hast Du noch so viel Abendessen übrig und möchtest es nicht wegschmeisen müssen?



Habe alles gegessen.  Es ist nichts übrig.


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also das Tretlager besteht an diesem Rad aus Alu. Aber auch auf dieses erstreckt sich die Garantie!



Na, des iss doch was.


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na, man muß de Männer doch alsemal ein bisse de Bart pinseln; dann sind se geschmeidiger


Finde ich toll!  Hoffentlich macht er das genauso.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aber wo steckt der denn- wenn man se mal brauch net da...........
> trotz dem gepinsel; alles für die Katz


Das nutzt auf jeden Fall! Er wird es später lesen, sich sehr freuen und besonders gut schlafen, wenn seine Besucherin erstmal gegangen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Januar 2007)

Klingt ja scheußlich Gerd 
Das mit der Garantie war ja zu erwarten


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also das Tretlager besteht an diesem Rad aus Alu. Aber auch auf dieses erstreckt sich die Garantie!


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habe alles gegessen.  Es ist nichts übrig.



 Naja ehrlich gesagt hätte ich das von Dir auch nicht anders erwartet!  Wobei ich bei Deiner Figur überhaupt nicht weiß, wo Du das hinsteckst!!!


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja ehrlich gesagt hätte ich das von Dir auch nicht anders erwartet!  Wobei ich bei Deiner Figur überhaupt nicht weiß, wo Du das hinsteckst!!!



Och, Pizza und Salat würde noch reingehen.


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Och, Pizza und Salat würde noch reingehen.



Du, ich kenne da `ne super Pizzeria, die jetzt auch bestimmt noch offen hat...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habe alles gegessen.  Es ist nichts übrig.



Koch doch mal etwas mehr, wir helfen Dir gerne danach beim Abräumen


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

@Hersch: Du, Du hoffst doch darauf, dass es morgen Früh noch nicht stürmt!? Ich hatte vorhin schon heftig stürmischen Westwind!!!  Habe ewig nach Eltville gebraucht... Zurück war zwar wie Fliegen,  war aber nicht so viel schneller, wie ich hin langsamer war.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Januar 2007)

Dann musst du entweder mehr trainieren  oder dich windschnitter auf dein Bike setzen  oder einfach immer mit dem Wind fahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Januar 2007)

So Jungs und Mädel, machts gut, GN8&TSCHÖÖ


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hersch: Du, Du hoffst doch darauf, dass es morgen Früh noch nicht stürmt!? Ich hatte vorhin schon heftig stürmischen Westwind!!!  Habe ewig nach Eltville gebraucht... Zurück war zwar wie Fliegen,  war aber nicht so viel schneller, wie ich hin langsamer war.



Jaja, hier tuts auch heftigst stürmen, vielleicht mach ich morgen einen Besuch auf dem Hundeübungsplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädel, machts gut, GN8&TSCHÖÖ



Gute Nacht, Crazy!



EDIT: Unfassbar, Roam ist schon wieder einmal durch...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Dann musst du entweder mehr trainieren  oder dich windschnitter auf dein Bike setzen  oder einfach immer mit dem Wind fahren



Wo kommt Er denn dahin


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> EDIT: Unfassbar, Roam ist schon wieder einmal durch...



ob dran liegt das die alle nicht länger als ne stunde sind?


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wo kommt Er denn dahin



Bei den hier vorherrschende Westwinden an die Ostküste von China!


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädel, machts gut, GN8&TSCHÖÖ



GN8 CR


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ob dran liegt das die alle nicht länger als ne stunde sind?



Ja, aber ich bin doch eben erst aus Eltville zurück gekommen!  Irgendwie kann ein schwarzes Loch auch nicht schlimmer als ihr sein!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe das Focus nun `ne Woche. D.h. auch am Sonntag und am Dienstag...



prima ausrede nicht zu hüpfen ;-)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei den hier vorherrschende Westwinden an die Ostküste von China!



Wart auf mich, ich komm mit


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich bin doch eben erst aus Eltville zurück gekommen!  Irgendwie kann ein schwarzes Loch auch nicht schlimmer als ihr sein!!!



stimmt was hier zeit drauf geht...ich glaub ich geh gleich ins bett...muss morgen früh zum doc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Dann musst du entweder mehr trainieren  oder dich windschnitter auf dein Bike setzen  oder einfach immer mit dem Wind fahren



Du hast doch die Differenz Sattel/Lenker gesehen! Denkst es geht noch schnittiger???


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> prima ausrede nicht zu hüpfen ;-)



Ehrlich gesagt, hebt das Focus viel schneller ab, als meines.  Treppenfahren ist allerdings nicht so schön!  

Dir gebe ich von wegen Ausrede!!!


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wart auf mich, ich komm mit



Super Idee!  Zurück kannst Du mir beim Grünteetragen helfen!!


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt was hier zeit drauf geht...ich glaub ich geh gleich ins bett...muss morgen früh zum doc...



Hoffentlich Routine und nichts Akutes!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Super Idee!  Zurück kannst Du mir beim Grünteetragen helfen!!



Dafür hab ich doch meine Leute


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du, ich kenne da `ne super Pizzeria, die jetzt auch bestimmt noch offen hat...



Soso, meine hatte auch noch offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich doch meine Leute


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Soso, meine hatte auch noch offen.



Ja, ja, hab ja verstanden!


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich Routine und nichts Akutes!



doch leider..sehr schmerzhaft und wenn ich pech habe mehrere wochen kein biken...warten wir es ab...noch hoffe ich *lach*


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Soso, meine hatte auch noch offen.



Können wir doch gleich hin


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädel, machts gut, GN8&TSCHÖÖ



Gn8 C-R


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Können wir doch gleich hin



Sie schreibt *"hatte"!* Damit wollte sie außerdem nur ausdrücken: Mit mir nicht!


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> doch leider..sehr schmerzhaft und wenn ich pech habe mehrere wochen kein biken...warten wir es ab...noch hoffe ich *lach*


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sie schreibt *"hatte"!* Damit wollte sie außerdem nur ausdrücken: Mit mir nicht!



Welch scharfer Verstand.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sie schreibt *"hatte"!* Damit wollte sie außerdem nur ausdrücken: Mit mir nicht!



Ich dachte, wir gehen zu dritt...........?


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Welch scharfer Verstand.



:müdelächelndersmiley-übergehendinverachtendschauenderleichtzähnefletschendersmiley:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich dachte, wir gehen zu dritt...........?



Für mich flotte Dreier nur mit zwei Mädels!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Hömma Gerd, tu mich mal erinnern tun wegen unsere Faschings-Filme-Abend 
Sollten wir morgen ma drübber sprechn


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hömma Gerd, tu mich mal erinnern tun wegen unsere Faschings-Filme-Abend
> Sollten wir morgen ma drübber sprechn



Gerne!


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> :müdelächelndersmiley-übergehendinverachtendschauenderleichtzähnefletschendersmiley:



Versteh schonn .........Ich binn dann mal weg.


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8



Gute Nacht, hkn!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für mich flotte Dreier nur mit zwei Mädels!



Für mich auch


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Versteh schonn .........Ich binn dann mal weg.



Tschau Bella  Bonna notte


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Tschau Bella  Bonna notte



Da schlaf ich bestimmt supergut..........buenas noches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Übrigens Gerd, wie ich von Isabel, meiner HalbEspana/HalbFrance heute in einem netten Gespräch erfahren habe, bestellt man "Deinen Café....."  "BonBon"


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Übrigens Gerd, wie ich von Isabel, meiner HalbEspana/HalbFrance heute in einem netten Gespräch erfahren habe, bestellt man "Deinen Café....."  "BonBon"



Aha! Paßt, habe ich auf La Palma aber nie gehört.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aha! Paßt, habe ich auf La Palma aber nie gehört.



Ist wahrscheinlich auf dem Festland, oder in Madrid üblich


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Wir müssen mal zusammen ins I-Net, muß Dir einiges in France zeigen


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wir müssen mal zusammen ins I-Net, muß Dir einiges in France zeigen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Ich mach den Roten noch leer und geh dann schnarchen  Wenne was vonne schöe Altbauwohnung in Obu-Mitte hörst..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Na Luca, auch wieder da 
Gerd, kommst Du morgen von WI oder BS?


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Na Luca, auch wieder da
> Gerd, kommst Du morgen von WI oder BS?



wenn alles glatt läuft, von BS.


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Ich verabscheue mich nun auch. Allen verbliebenen Nachtschwärmern ein gutes Nächtle!!!


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie,

ich hab mir grad ein ergometer für die nächsten drei monate geliehen, muss ich die tage mal abholen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn alles glatt läuft, von BS.



Ich könnte Dich abholen


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn alles glatt läuft, von BS.



wohin, hohemark oder gimbi?


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dich abholen



(bin noch nich ganz weg)

können wir das kurzfristig verabreden?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wohin, hohemark oder gimbi?



Gimbi


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wohin, hohemark oder gimbi?



morgen gimbi, Hohemark (Frank) schaffe ich nicht. Muß bis mind. 15:00 Uhr in WI ausharren...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> (bin noch nich ganz weg)
> 
> können wir das kurzfristig verabreden?



Abba siescha daatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

dann sehn mer uns leider erst da, was macht die sturmwarnung`?


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Abba siescha daatt


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Na Maggo, wat macht die Liebe


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann sehn mer uns leider erst da, was macht die sturmwarnung`?



es stürmt jez schon!  fährst Du mim Frank?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann sehn mer uns leider erst da, was macht die sturmwarnung`?



Ich kuck gleich ma. Weißt Du wat?


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Na Maggo, wat macht die Liebe



meinst du die liebe zu euch plauschern??


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> es stürmt jez schon!  fährst Du mim Frank?



also, wenns mich hier schon von der treppe nicht wegweht wollte ich das schopn tun.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also, wenns mich hier schon von der treppe nicht wegweht wollte ich das schopn tun.



Vormittag etwas Sonne SW 4 , nachmittag keine Sonne SW 5 (max. 3° in 800m)


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

iss 5 viel?? ich bin mak mit nem plattschiff im eisselmeer rumgesegelt und da hatten wir ws 12. das musste ich schon an mich reissen, andere haben gegen den wind gekotzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss 5 viel?? ich bin mak mit nem plattschiff im eisselmeer rumgesegelt und da hatten wir ws 12. das musste ich schon an mich reissen, andere haben gegen den wind gekotzt.



Bei ws12 kannste aber froh sein, daß wir uns noch kennengelernt haben


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

dann wars vielleicht doch 10?? jedenfalls orkanböhen. iss 5 jetzt viel??


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Ich denke, bei der Neujahrstour mit Daniel wars auch nicht mehr als ws5-6, und so ohhne wea das auch nicht, wenn man den Frank hört


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2007)

wann fährst du ??? andersrum: fährst du??


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann fährst du ??? andersrum: fährst du??



Vormittag, flexibel (auch wegen der paar Sonnenstrahlen, ich brauche die )


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2007)

sollen wir morgen nochmal schreiben? ich geh jetzt noch nen film guggen und schau mal, wann ich morgen wach bin!

gud nacht ihr leut machts gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Januar 2007)

Laß uns doch zusammen fahren, dann stresst uns keiner und wir trinken in netter Gesellschaft schon mal ein Vorab-Hefe


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2007)

können wir tun, wann iss jetzt also vormittag?? vor 1000??


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> können wir tun, wann iss jetzt also vormittag?? vor 1000??



Wann Du willst


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Januar 2007)

Hi Frank, wie schauts aus?


----------



## fUEL (11. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so gefunden...Bionicon Ironwood...das wäre was für mich



Dan wüssd ich endlich en nick für dich Silberlockenhirsch, so wie Roter Hirsch, ein Bionicon sieht immer aus wie en HIRSCH:


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2007)




----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2007)

@frank:

so wies aussieht geh ich morsche früh mim hersch, da solls noch net so windisch sein.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Dan wüssd ich endlich en nick für dich Silberlockenhirsch, so wie Roter Hirsch, ein Bionicon sieht immer aus wie en HIRSCH:



Ist in etwa ja auch die Philosophie der Bikeschmiede


----------



## fUEL (11. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich dachte, wir gehen zu dritt...........?



oLLE rÜBENSAU DIE IS NIX HEILISCH


----------



## fUEL (11. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> morgen gimbi, Hohemark (Frank) schaffe ich nicht. Muß bis mind. 15:00 Uhr in WI ausharren...



wENN DIE ANNERNER MITMACHE HOLE  MICH DICH VON DE hOHE wURZEL AB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> oLLE rÜBENSAU DIE IS NIX HEILISCH



ABERAUCHÜBERHAUPTREINGARNIX


----------



## fUEL (11. Januar 2007)

Bitte postet, wer mitkommt:

Daniel the cat
Peter zu Fuß 
Frank 
......
......
bis meue , bin vollkomme fertisch vom lese, lieber 3 mal über de X trail uff de feldi als dauernd so viel lese, nach em Tach ohne plausche, wweil viiiiieeeel Arweeid un wenisch Brot.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bitte postet, wer mitkommt:
> 
> Daniel the cat
> Peter zu Fuß
> ...



sCHLAF GUT


----------



## fUEL (11. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> sCHLAF GUT



Nacht dann ma - hättet meaaner Frau ihr gesicht sehe müsse als se vorbei is inns Bett-- Naaacccht


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Fux, Du hast doch en Apple
> 
> Läuft des Ding richtig, hast de irschendwelche Probleme demit?
> 
> Würds de en Apple empfehle oder ärgerst de Dich?



das ding läuft prima, sieht geil aus. kaufe nie mehr was anderes. selbst windoof-produkte sind heutzutage kein problem mehr.

auf jeden fall gibts null probleme mit viren usw. ... die sind fast alle auf windoof programmiert  

und erst das design   hast du schon das neue iphone gesehen ? einfach nur noch geil


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie,
erstmal danke, nab eben das iphone angeschaut.


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie,




wissefux schrieb:


> das ding läuft prima, sieht geil aus. kaufe nie mehr was anderes. selbst windoof-produkte sind heutzutage kein problem mehr.
> 
> auf jeden fall gibts null probleme mit viren usw. ... die sind fast alle auf windoof programmiert
> 
> und erst das design   hast du schon das neue iphone gesehen ? einfach nur noch geil



das ist ein typisches statement eines apple users, ich hab nen haufen dieser leute auf der a***** um mich rum, die reden als hätte man ihnen beim kauf nen chip ins hirn gepflanzt. aber im ernst, mein nächstes notebook wird auch sowas.


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das ist ein typisches statement eines apple users, ich hab nen haufen dieser leute auf der a***** um mich rum, die reden als hätte man ihnen beim kauf nen chip ins hirn gepflanzt. aber im ernst, mein nächstes notebook wird auch sowas.



is halt so, kann ja auch nix dafür  

um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich auch manchmal so meine probleme mit dem apfel gehabt. was wirklich blöd für uns biker ist, ist die tatsache, dass sich mein hac 4 nur über pc-simulation auslesen läßt.
es gibt zwar software von leuten hier aus dem forum, die dann die daten unter mac verarbeiten können, aber das auslesen selbst läuft immer noch über windoof.

mit den neuen intel-macs und dem bootcamp (beide betriebssysteme auf dem mac !) sollte das aber auch kein problem mehr sein. habe es aber noch nicht ausprobiert ...


----------



## bodo_nimda (11. Januar 2007)

morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2007)

ei gude bodo.


----------



## bodo_nimda (11. Januar 2007)

hi maggo, alles fit?


----------



## caroka (11. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> hi maggo, alles fit?


Ei gude wie....

Moin Bodo, moin Luca


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Januar 2007)

Ei Guude wie MOIN


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> morsche





Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude bodo.





bodo_nimda schrieb:


> hi maggo, alles fit?





caroka schrieb:


> Ei gude wie....
> 
> Moin Bodo, moin Luca





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ei Guude wie MOIN



interessante konversation heute


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2007)

guude fux.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2007)

Moje zusamm!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie Maggo


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje zusamm!




Gude Gerd


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Gerd irgendwo hab ich gelese das die Caro den Bruder von Fabienne heirate will. Was machst en jetzt, die Fabienne geb ich aber net her!


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gude Gerd



Guude Lugga, wie gehtsm Rügge?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude Lugga, wie gehtsm Rügge?



E bische besser, aber dem wirds im laufe des Tages schon widder schlechter gehe.


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd irgendwo hab ich gelese das die Caro den Bruder von Fabienne heirate will. Was machst en jetzt, die Fabienne geb ich aber net her!



Ersteres had mid mir eh nix zu dun, letzteres müsse mer abbä nochema verhandeln!!!


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2007)

@hersch: ich mach mich jetzt mal los....


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ersteres had mid mir eh nix zu dun, letzteres müsse mer abbä nochema verhandeln!!!




da gibts nix zum verhandeln


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da gibts nix zum verhandeln



un gesche e Lupinche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> un gesche e Lupinche?



des is ja fast unverschämt, pass nur uff das se des net liest. Fabienne is viel mehr wert, ganz viel mehr und des ganze ach noch doppelt zum quadrat.  

Nix gibts!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Ich werd nochmal a bische buckele...


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> des is ja fast unverschämt, pass nur uff das se des net liest. Fabienne is viel mehr wert, ganz viel mehr und des ganze ach noch doppelt zum quadrat.
> 
> Nix gibts!



 brav! 

mer mergd, desde nemmer fährst!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> brav!
> 
> mer mergd, desde nemmer fährst!





Wieso willst de mal e anständisch Beik geliehe habbe?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Eins mit roter Schrift!


----------



## fUEL (11. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bitte postet, wer mitkommt:
> 
> Daniel the cat
> Peter zu Fuß
> ...



Leutcher was is, wer kommt??


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Eins mit roter Schrift!



ne dange, isch hab doch jez e schee rodes...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Habbe eischtlisch die DSL Kerle bei Dir aagerufe?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Ei gude Caro,
Ich hab gehöhrt Du hast interesse am Ralf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei gude Caro,
> Ich hab gehöhrt Du hast interesse am Ralf?



Was förn Vochel hadden des gezwittscherd. 
Abbä den Ralph kann isch gud leide dun. Des iss schonn rischdisch.  

Da sachsde ma de Ralph iss en intressande Mensch unn weidererzähld werd: Se had Intresse am Ralph. 

Edit: Lugga, Dir iss gans schee langweilisch bei de A*****, odder?


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habbe eischtlisch die DSL Kerle bei Dir aagerufe?



Ne, natürlich nicht!  Habe letzte Nacht nochmal angerufen und gesagt, wenn sie es heute nicht schaffen können sie alles wieder rückgängig machen.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Edit: Lugga, Dir iss gans schee langweilisch bei de A*****, odder?



Ziggipausen 



Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, natürlich nicht!  Habe letzte Nacht nochmal angerufen und gesagt, wenn sie es heute nicht schaffen können sie alles wieder rückgängig machen.



 

 aber dann dauerts doch noch länger bis mer widder Nachts plausche könne


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guude fux.





Arachne schrieb:


> Moje zusamm!





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei gude wie Maggo





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gude Gerd





Arachne schrieb:


> Guude Lugga, wie gehtsm Rügge?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei gude Caro ...



irgendwie hat sich net viel geännert, seit ich heut hier war   
hauptsach, mir habbe spaß zusamme


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Januar 2007)

gude


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2007)

gude, mer sinn zurück, des war en ganz anständische ritt, vielleicht weiß de peter noch wo mer überall warn. uffm feldbersch wars 2° un so windisch, dasses sogar mich fast fortgeweht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2007)

serwutz


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude, mer sinn zurück, des war en ganz anständische ritt, vielleicht weiß de peter noch wo mer überall warn. uffm feldbersch wars 2° un so windisch, dasses sogar mich fast fortgeweht hat.



anständisch Punkte eigefahrn


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Da will ich mal hin,
der Zel-Trail, schaut Euch mal die Bilder an, echt abgefahren teilweise sicherlich nicht fahrbar für uns., aber man muß ja mal anfangen damit 

http://trailhunter.davedesign.de/gallery/img3609.html


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Januar 2007)

Ajo, schaut doch gut aus. 
Wüsst aber nicht was davon nicht fahrbar wäre  geht doch "nur" bis S3


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

dann las uns hin und Du zeigst mir wie das geht...


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2007)

isch will `ne Enduro!!!


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann las uns hin und Du zeigst mir wie das geht...



isch mach des!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Januar 2007)

der Gerd hats erkannt  du sponsorst mir (und dir) n Enduro Bike und dann zeig ich dir wie man da runter kommt ohne danach ins Krankenhaus zu müssen


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Januar 2007)

werde nicht kommen...der arztbesuch hat spuren hinterlassen...werde mal auf dem bett mich erholen. euch viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> werde nicht kommen...der arztbesuch hat spuren hinterlassen...werde mal auf dem bett mich erholen. euch viel spaß



Wünsch ich Dir gute Besserung


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> werde nicht kommen...der arztbesuch hat spuren hinterlassen...werde mal auf dem bett mich erholen. euch viel spaß



 des carokasche is abber bestimmd schon unnerwegs!!! 

schöne Ausrede die Bildzusammenschnitte nicht beweisen zu müssen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Januar 2007)

Ich dir auch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der Gerd hats erkannt  du sponsorst mir (und dir) n Enduro Bike und dann zeig ich dir wie man da runter kommt ohne danach ins Krankenhaus zu müssen



Uwe, was is nu?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

en Enduro wär schon was, aber wer gut ist fährt das auch ohne Enduro..

grüßt mir alle beim Treffen


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe, was is nu?



Was soll sein, ich hab ja nicht mal ne Lupine, geschweige denn Enduro s zum verschenken....................mmhh...........dafür hab ich zwei liebe Kinner un ach noch e lieb Fraa......aber da würd ich schon gern hin.............ob mer uns Brotdekdoren kaafe sollt?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Cracy Du bist doch jetzt auch großverdiener, vielleicht läßt sich ja was bei Dir machen  *bettel*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Januar 2007)

aber mit nem Enduro machts mehr Spass! Vor allem im Kopf!
Kaufen wir uns alle ein Enduro Bike, dann können wir wenigstens gemeinsam die härteren Trails fahren (ich meine jetzt in ähnlichem Tempo, runter kommen wir alle, nur wann)


----------



## arkonis (11. Januar 2007)

na hoffentlich wird das diese Woche noch was mit dem biken  Enduro ist doch nen Moped?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aber mit nem Enduro machts mehr Spass! Vor allem im Kopf!
> Kaufen wir uns alle ein Enduro Bike, dann können wir wenigstens gemeinsam die härteren Trails fahren (ich meine jetzt in ähnlichem Tempo, runter kommen wir alle, nur wann)



Eins für alle???


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

muß mal sehen das die annern schaffe während ich hier plausche tu. 
Bis später


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> na hoffentlich wird das diese Woche noch was mit dem biken  Enduro ist doch nen Moped?



Enduro is ebbes geländegängisches fer gröberes Gelände. Im Zusammenhang mit Bikes had des kein Modor.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Cracy Du bist doch jetzt auch großverdiener, vielleicht läßt sich ja was bei Dir machen  *bettel*



Clown gefrühstückt?  das bisschen Ausbildungsvergütung da. Ich muss nur lange schaffe, das heißt nicht das ich auch viel üwwerwiese bekomm


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eins für alle???



Wie wäre: jeder sein eigenens?   wenn der Uwe mal vier Wochen nicht raucht kann er jedem nen Startschuss geben  und der Maggo will sich bestimmt auch beteiligen (beim nicht-mehr-rauchen)


----------



## arkonis (11. Januar 2007)

das mit dem nicht Rauchen bringt wirklich was.
habe jetzt wieder 4 Monate rauchfrei -> dafür gibt es ein GPS Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wie wäre: jeder sein eigenens?   wenn der Uwe mal vier Wochen nicht raucht kann er jedem nen Startschuss geben  und der Maggo will sich bestimmt auch beteiligen (beim nicht-mehr-rauchen)



em uwe seine kohle fürs nichtrauchen geht zur firma lupine, der wartet aber noch bis die endlich was richtig gutes im programm haben. mein geld, welches durch nicht mehr rauchen gespart WÜRDE käme direkt zum bikehändler das ist klar, aber da das ja auch mein eigener verdienst WÄRE wär das teil dann nur für mich.


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> em uwe seine kohle fürs nichtrauchen geht zur firma lupine, der wartet aber noch bis die endlich was richtig gutes im programm haben. mein geld, welches durch nicht mehr rauchen gespart WÜRDE käme direkt zum bikehändler das ist klar, aber da das ja auch mein eigener verdienst WÄRE wär das teil dann nur für mich.



Mein lieber Teamleiter, über Deine Teameinstellung müssen wir nochmal reden!


----------



## arkonis (11. Januar 2007)

wenn ich mal reich und blöd bin bekommt ihr alle ein Enduro plus Tupperbike ausser der MAggo


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Januar 2007)

Gerd: da du ja jetzt auch ernsthaft über eine zusatzanschaffung für den harten Einsatz nachdenkst...was schwebte dir denn vor? (ausser Spezi Enduro SL für 7k)


----------



## arkonis (11. Januar 2007)

3


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wünsch ich Dir gute Besserung



danke...bin zur zeit noch guter dinge *lach*


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich dir auch.



thx


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> das mit dem nicht Rauchen bringt wirklich was.
> habe jetzt wieder 4 Monate rauchfrei -> dafür gibt es ein GPS Teil



echt das bringt was? bin nun seit 5 jahren rauchfrei und weiß nicht ob ich mir seit dem von dem gesparten was gekauft hätte *lach*


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Januar 2007)

Wir (maggo, caro, roder hersch, sdf, arachne, un isch) hogge hier (Gimbi) un zwidschern uns noch ahne 
Bis späder (werd zu deuer middem händi)
un tschüss....


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wir (maggo, caro, roder hersch, sdf, arachne, un isch) hogge hier (Gimbi) un zwidschern uns noch ahne
> Bis späder (werd zu deuer middem händi)
> un tschüss....



respekt, ihr plauscher    

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (11. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wir (maggo, caro, roder hersch, sdf, arachne, un isch) hogge hier (Gimbi) un zwidschern uns noch ahne
> Bis späder (werd zu deuer middem händi)
> un tschüss....



Ihr müssd abber vor middernacht uffhörn sonst habt er Problem:
Vögel die meuens pfeiffe holt awends die Katz hat mei oma immer gesacht.


----------



## saharadesertfox (12. Januar 2007)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

moin !

seid ihr immer noch am gimbi


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> seid ihr immer noch am gimbi



Ei gude wie,

heut gehts Heim, zur Familie und zum Beik


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Januar 2007)

@Maggo: bald bist de letzter


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

@lugga : mir habbe disch gestern vermisst


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: bald bist de letzter



letzter in was????


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2007)

achso: ei gude wie!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @lugga : mir habbe disch gestern vermisst



Mir gings genauso




Maggo schrieb:


> letzter in was????



na überleg mal.........vielleicht kommst de ja drauf 




Maggo schrieb:


> achso: ei gude wie!



da hast de grad nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2007)

> na überleg mal.........vielleicht kommst de ja drauf



im hundezüchten??


----------



## fUEL (12. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei gude wie,
> 
> heut gehts Heim, zur Familie und zum Beik



doch eher zur couch?


----------



## fUEL (12. Januar 2007)

Erst mal moin an alle biker und auch die c.....potatoes.

Alles geschmeidig???

Mir brenne die Bein von de Beinpresse am Mittwoch immer noch...... 

.......aber Radfahren hilft ....und vielleicht auch schwimme, Tennis spiele und im Sand lische un so weider......

Gott sei dank is scho Freitach


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

ja, freitag is schon mal verdammt gut. wenn´s doch nur schon ein paar stunden später wär ...
aber so kann ich wenigstens noch ein wenig plauschen


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, freitag is schon mal verdammt gut. wenn´s doch nur schon ein paar stunden später wär ...
> aber so kann ich wenigstens noch ein wenig plauschen


 ich hab grad post von jemandem bekommen, der mir helfen will meine bremsprobleme in griff zu kriegen, ich geh mal wieder beläge kaufen und dann wird geschraubt.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

dann mal viel erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

nur noch 94 postings ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

93


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

92 ...

... die 30 sekunden grenze ist ja echt nervig, da muß man ja tatsächlich was tippen


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

91


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

90

so, jetzt dürft ihr wieder mal die a***** schaffe


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur noch 94 postings ...





wissefux schrieb:


> 93





wissefux schrieb:


> 92 ...
> 
> ... die 30 sekunden grenze ist ja echt nervig, da muß man ja tatsächlich was tippen





wissefux schrieb:


> 91





wissefux schrieb:


> 90
> 
> so, jetzt dürft ihr wieder mal die a***** schaffe



89


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

na endich gehts weiter :88 ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

die 87 und die 27


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2007)

schlimm hier, aber nicht so schlimm wie beim freundlichen zeg händler um die ecke :kotz: die freundliche dame am counter wollte mir nen satz beläge für die alte louise andrehen, nicht aber mit mir. was sie nicht verstanden hat ist, dass obwohl da louise draufsteht nicht unbedingt auch ne aktuelle louise drin ist. naja, der mensch ist ein bequemheitstier (gell lugga) das nächste mal wieder bei nem engagierten laden, ich hätte es besser wissen müssen.


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die 87 und die 27



27??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schlimm hier, aber nicht so schlimm wie beim freundlichen zeg händler um die ecke :kotz: die freundliche dame am counter wollte mir nen satz beläge für die alte louise andrehen, nicht aber mit mir. was sie nicht verstanden hat ist, dass obwohl da louise draufsteht nicht unbedingt auch ne aktuelle louise drin ist. naja, der mensch ist ein bequemheitstier (gell lugga) das nächste mal wieder bei nem engagierten laden, ich hätte es besser wissen müssen.



unn jetzt ?

85 sowie 26


----------



## saharadesertfox (12. Januar 2007)

Für mich hat in Zukunft nie wieder einer vom Plauscherforum Geburtstag. Ich verbanne Geburtstage hiermit. 

Das ist ja peinlich!!!


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2007)

> unn jetzt ?



unn jetzt hatte sie noch nen satz nc17 beläge da. ich wollte eigentlich zwei aber nehme jetzt mal testweise vorlieb mit einem satz. anderes thema: schaltröllchen. mir iss eben aufgefallen, dass meine kette nicht mehr richtig um die schaltröllchen schlingt. ich denke mal nicht, dass das weiter schlimm ist, sieht halt komisch aus. frage: tauscht ihr die dinger in regelmäßigen abständen? schaltwerk ist ein lx aus 04 knapp 7000km auf dem buckel.


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Für mich hat in Zukunft nie wieder einer vom Plauscherforum Geburtstag. Ich verbanne Geburtstage hiermit.
> 
> Das ist ja peinlich!!!



da hilft nur ausreichende präsenz im fred mein lieber, schon hast du alles wichtige an daten auf der rolle. was haben wir gestern alles ausgemacht?? reichen sechs eingereichte monate urlaub??


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

mahlzeit, caro und sdf


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

arachne


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mahlzeit, caro und sdf


Mahlzeit Fux, 



habkeinnick schrieb:


> werde nicht kommen...der arztbesuch hat spuren hinterlassen...werde mal auf dem bett mich erholen. euch viel spaß


Wie geht es Dir denn heute?



wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> seid ihr immer noch am gimbi


Nee, nur ein bischen spät aufgestanden. 



fUEL schrieb:


> ..........
> .......aber Radfahren hilft ....und vielleicht auch schwimme, Tennis spiele und im Sand lische un so weider......
> 
> Gott sei dank is scho Freitach


Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass und genieße es. 



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Für mich hat in Zukunft nie wieder einer vom Plauscherforum Geburtstag. Ich verbanne Geburtstage hiermit.
> 
> Das ist ja peinlich!!!


....ich denke die Meisten sehen Dich erst *jetzt* als "richtigen Plauscher". 



Maggo schrieb:


> ..........eben aufgefallen, dass meine kette nicht mehr richtig um die schaltröllchen schlingt. ich denke mal nicht, dass das weiter schlimm ist, sieht halt komisch aus. frage: tauscht ihr die dinger in regelmäßigen abständen? schaltwerk ist ein lx aus 04 knapp 7000km auf dem buckel.


Das musst Du mal mit so einer Kettenlehre prüfen.  Meine sieht auch schon ganz verboten aus. Mer sag isch ned. 



Maggo schrieb:


> da hilft nur ausreichende präsenz im fred mein lieber, schon hast du alles wichtige an daten auf der rolle. was haben wir gestern alles ausgemacht?? reichen sechs eingereichte monate urlaub??


Du übertreibst wieder maßlos. Sagten wir nicht das 2 Urlaube reichen: 1.+2. Halbjahr 07.


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: da du ja jetzt auch ernsthaft über eine zusatzanschaffung für den harten Einsatz nachdenkst...was schwebte dir denn vor? (ausser Spezi Enduro SL für 7k)



Noch lasse ich mich (nicht wirklich?) beeinflussen. Gestern im Gimbi sind wir halbwegs so verblieben, dass wir mal an den Tegernsee fahren (zeitnah) und Bionicons testen!  Das mit dem "nicht wirklich" stimmt eigentlich nicht...  Ich lasse mich wohl noch so lange beeinflussen, so lange ich mir noch keine 7k aus den Rippen schneiden kann...


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2007)

> Das musst Du mal mit so einer Kettenlehre prüfen.



hab ich ja, die kette muss neu, allerdings iss bei dem wechsel eh ein neues ritzelpacket fällig und dann verschieb ich dass aufs frühjahr, hatte dieses jahr eigentlich noch mit salz un ähnlichem gerechnet, deshalb bleibt ide erstmal drauf. die frage ist nur, wie wird die funktion bei abgenutzten schaltröllchen beeinflusst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mir gings genauso
> ...



hasde Dich aach vermißd?!


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Januar 2007)

moin ihr plauscher



caroka schrieb:


> Wie geht es Dir denn heute?



geht so...relativ bescheiden...trotz schmerzmittel nicht wirklich angenehm. ich leg mich wieder hin ;-)


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Für mich hat in Zukunft nie wieder einer vom Plauscherforum Geburtstag. Ich verbanne Geburtstage hiermit.
> 
> Das ist ja peinlich!!!


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab ich ja, die kette muss neu, allerdings iss bei dem wechsel eh ein neues ritzelpacket fällig und dann verschieb ich dass aufs frühjahr, hatte dieses jahr eigentlich noch mit salz un ähnlichem gerechnet, deshalb bleibt ide erstmal drauf. die frage ist nur, wie wird die funktion bei abgenutzten schaltröllchen beeinflusst?



Das mit den Schaltröllchen kann ich Dir nicht sagen meine sehen noch ganz gut aus aber vllt. können wir im Frühjahr eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben  . Da will ich nämlich auch, oder muss, neue Ritzel, Kettenblätter und Kette draufmachen.


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> unn jetzt hatte sie noch nen satz nc17 beläge da. ich wollte eigentlich zwei aber nehme jetzt mal testweise vorlieb mit einem satz. anderes thema: schaltröllchen. mir iss eben aufgefallen, dass meine kette nicht mehr richtig um die schaltröllchen schlingt. ich denke mal nicht, dass das weiter schlimm ist, sieht halt komisch aus. frage: tauscht ihr die dinger in regelmäßigen abständen? schaltwerk ist ein lx aus 04 knapp 7000km auf dem buckel.



Puh, am MTB mußte ich noch nie Röllchen wechseln.


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> moin ihr plauscher
> 
> 
> 
> geht so...relativ bescheiden...trotz schmerzmittel nicht wirklich angenehm. ich leg mich wieder hin ;-)



Habe ich Dir überhaupt schon von meinen hervorragenden pflegerischen Eigenschaften erzählt.......... mir ist gerade danach den Gerd zu ärgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab ich ja, die kette muss neu, allerdings iss bei dem wechsel eh ein neues ritzelpacket fällig und dann verschieb ich dass aufs frühjahr, hatte dieses jahr eigentlich noch mit salz un ähnlichem gerechnet, deshalb bleibt ide erstmal drauf. die frage ist nur, wie wird die funktion bei abgenutzten schaltröllchen beeinflusst?



Läufd die Kett ned rischdisch, weche de Röllcher, odder weche de Kett?


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> arachne



Moje zusamm!


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

was zum teufel sind schaltröllchen


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab ich ja, die kette muss neu, allerdings iss bei dem wechsel eh ein neues ritzelpacket fällig und dann verschieb ich dass aufs frühjahr, hatte dieses jahr eigentlich noch mit salz un ähnlichem gerechnet, deshalb bleibt ide erstmal drauf. die frage ist nur, wie wird die funktion bei abgenutzten schaltröllchen beeinflusst?





caroka schrieb:


> Das mit den Schaltröllchen kann ich Dir nicht sagen meine sehen noch ganz gut aus aber vllt. können wir im Frühjahr eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben  . Da will ich nämlich auch, oder muss, neue Ritzel, Kettenblätter und Kette draufmachen.



Wolld ihr aaschendlich all im Winner nemmer fahn???  Isch werd (muß), sobald (wenn...) ischs widder hab, Kett, Kassett, Ketteblädder un Bremsbeläch (Hinne) wechsele...


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habe ich Dir überhaupt schon von meinen hervorragenden pflegerischen Eigenschaften erzählt.......... mir ist gerade danach den Gerd zu ärgern.



Plauschermäßisch bescheide, wie unser carokasche nu ma is, maantse, des wörd mich ächern... 








 _Des ächerd mich ned im Geringsde Du... Du............. Du............... Blauscherin!!!!_


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

mir werds langsam zu rot hier. ich muß mich mitm poste beeile, sonnst krie isch den rotherrsch net mehr ...


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wolld ihr aaschendlich all im Winner nemmer fahn???  Isch werd (muß), sobald (wenn...) ischs widder hab, Kett, Kassett, Ketteblädder un Bremsbeläch (Hinne) wechsele...



Bei mir ist die Kette so ausgeleiert, dass ich sowieso alles wechseln muss, so wurde mir gesagt und da ich aber noch recht gut schalten kann und der Winter immer ne Menge Dreck ins Getriebe bringt, fahre ich jetzt erst mal alles runter.


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Kann sisch aaner noch an de aan, odder annerne Dermin von gestern erinnere? Isch waas nur noch de 3.2. ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

aaan unn zwansich ...


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was zum teufel sind schaltröllchen



Für mich sind das die Zahnräder am Umwerfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

gabs gestern dermine


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Kette so ausgeleiert, dass ich sowieso alles wechseln muss, so wurde mir gesagt und da ich aber noch recht gut schalten kann und der Winter immer ne Menge Dreck ins Getriebe bringt, fahre ich jetzt erst mal alles runter.



Die Strategie wollte ich eigentlich auch anwenden!  Leider schaltet es bei mir aber nicht mehr so richtig...


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Für mich sind das die Zahnräder am Umwerfer.



hab ich net , gehts aach net kabutt


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

Die Kinner gebbe kaa Ruh.... Isch binn ersd ma fott.....


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gabs gestern dermine



massisch, abbä da had der daan linge Siznachbär de Ohrn zugehalde!


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Kinner gebbe kaa Ruh.... Isch binn ersd ma fott.....



hasde kaan Weihnachdsbaam mer? Einfach dranfessele und saache, mer spiele jez Indianer. Knebel ned vergesse!


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2007)

schaltröllchen sinn die röllcher am schaltwerk. alle ausser die von de rohloffgemeinde habbe hinne zwaa stick verbaut unn meine sinn bald rund. ihr seid mer e echte hilfe.


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab ich net , gehts aach net kabutt



en Rad zum annerst enum fahre is anschaanend aach annersd als annerne!


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schaltröllchen sinn die röllcher am schaltwerk. alle ausser die von de rohloffgemeinde habbe hinne zwaa stick verbaut unn meine sinn bald rund. ihr seid mer e echte hilfe.



so sinn mehr halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mir werds langsam zu rot hier. ich muß mich mitm poste beeile, sonnst krie isch den rotherrsch net mehr ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

Ei guude , wie.....


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schaltröllchen sinn die röllcher am schaltwerk. alle ausser die von de rohloffgemeinde habbe hinne zwaa stick verbaut unn meine sinn bald rund. ihr seid mer e echte hilfe.



de waasd doch: fer unsern diemchef sinn mer immer da!!!


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> en Rad zum annerst enum fahre is anschaanend aach annersd als annerne!



stimmt, an dem rad zum annersherum fahre ist aber aach sowas drann ...

man anners zum annersrum fahre ist net mehr zum annersrumfahre geeischnet, da voll krasse übersetzung ...


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

oje, jez fange fux un hersch bestimmd aa zu spemme...


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

mist, de rode plauscht scho mit ... servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Gude Hersch, kannsde dich noch an de aan, odder annerne Dermin erinnere?


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oje, jez fange fux un hersch bestimmd aa zu spemme...



würd ich nie mache sowas. bei mir gibts nur sinnvolle beiträch


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

16


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oje, jez fange fux un hersch bestimmd aa zu spemme...



Aaah Nee, bin viel zu schlaff


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> würd ich nie mache sowas. bei mir gibts nur sinnvolle beiträch



des is aach subber wichdich in unserm Scheegaasder-Fred!!!


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

immer noch 16   ich tret uff de stell


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 16


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Nee, nur ein bischen spät aufgestanden.
> ...





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Aaah Nee, bin viel zu schlaff



Wasn los mid eich??? Was habdern noch gemachd, wann seidern ins Bedd?  Rumgelumbd häh?


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

nur noch 2271 bis zum king of plauscher


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur noch 2271 bis zum king of plauscher



 rischdisch!  mer wächsd mid saane uffgabe!!!  




ich träum aach devon de Hubbel falsch enum enuff zu fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wasn los mid eich??? Was habdern noch gemachd, wann seidern ins Bedd?  Rumgelumbd häh?



Wenne schon so direkt fragst............ Du warst etwas abwsend heut Nacht


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

dranbleibe fux, dranbleibe


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wenne schon so direkt fragst............ Du warst etwas abwsend heut Nacht



na hör ma, so lang habbisch aach ned fer die zwaa Flasche Rode gebrauchd.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

bald ham mer die 11111 und de arkonis is widder net debei


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gude Hersch, kannsde dich noch an de aan, odder annerne Dermin erinnere?



Da ICH im Vollbesitz meiner Kräfte bin.........Natürlich....an alle


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

am 30.1. warn dermin ...awer was


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> am 30.1. warn dermin ...awer was



Das war der Biometrie-Workshop/Vortrag über die DIMB.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

stimmt


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Da ICH im Vollbesitz meiner Kräfte bin.........Natürlich....an alle



Wennsdse ned posde willsd, schreib mer doch bidde e PN mit dene Dermine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

gabs net nochn dermin, um dem h*** eins uff die f**** ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wennsdse ned posde willsd, schreib mer doch bidde e PN mit dene Dermine!



genau, pn is ja auch viel persönlicher als des ganze geposte


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

@fux: des Bildche von der mid daanem linge siznachbär find isch schee. Wenn des habbe willsd, eMail-Adress per PN (1MB).


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

als her demit ...

schreib ich halt aach mal a pn, wenns denn sei muß


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau, pn is ja auch viel persönlicher als des ganze geposte


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wennsdse ned posde willsd, schreib mer doch bidde e PN mit dene Dermine!



Wenn jemandem etwas wirklich wichtig ist, vergißt ER es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gabs net nochn dermin, um dem h*** eins uff die f**** ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wenn jemandem etwas wirklich wichtig ist, vergißt ER es nicht



genau, dem gerd sinn mer gar net so wichtisch


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wenn jemandem etwas wirklich wichtig ist, vergißt ER es nicht





wissefux schrieb:


> genau, dem gerd sinn mer gar net so wichtisch



kommd e ma mid eure beide Köbb zu maane beide Händ!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau, dem gerd sinn mer gar net so wichtisch


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

@arachne : bild is da, merci   aber obs meinem linken sitznachbarn auch gefällt  

wußte ja gar net, dass du bei der hlug schaffe tust. die ham mich ganz schee abgezockt mit ihrner gebührn


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kommd e ma mid eure beide Köbb zu maane beide Händ!!



 BITTE, kommt schon!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kommd e ma mid eure beide Köbb zu maane beide Händ!!



HOCHWÜRDEN


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne : bild is da, merci   aber obs meinem linken sitznachbarn auch gefällt
> 
> wußte ja gar net, dass du bei der hlug schaffe tust. die ham mich ganz schee abgezockt mit ihrner gebührn



Gebührn für?


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gebührn für?



erdwärme


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> HOCHWÜRDEN



 genau, komm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> erdwärme



aha, des mache die aach?! Wenn isch des midgegriehd hädd... (+7k!!!)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> genau, komm!



Ich bin doch NUR für weltliche Reize empfänglich


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aha, des mache die aach?! Wenn isch des midgegriehd hädd... (+7k!!!)


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aha, des mache die aach?! Wenn isch des midgegriehd hädd... (+7k!!!)



abzockerverein  
was machste denn bei dene, wenn de des net wisse tust  
jetzt saach net, du sitzt am combjuder ...


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne : bild is da, merci   aber obs meinem linken sitznachbarn auch gefällt
> ...



schlimmsdefalls e bissi genervd, abbä trotzdem hübsch!


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich bin doch NUR für weltliche Reize empfänglich



kaa Angsd: des werd en profane imbuls!!!


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

da sinn aber doch noch mehr bilder entstanne. wo sinn denn die


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> abzockerverein
> was machste denn bei dene, wenn de des net wisse tust
> jetzt saach net, du sitzt am combjuder ...



isch gugg nach dene große Kombjuder un dene Kabele


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

I(ß)t nett mit euch beim Frühstück zu plauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> isch gugg nach dene große Kombjuder un dene Kabele



hätt ich des früher gewußt, hätts de mal am richtische kombjuder zur rechten zeit des kabel ziehe könne ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

11111


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> I(ß)t nett mit euch beim Frühstück zu plauschen



hab aach Hunger!  

Geh jez ersde ma die Kollechin massiere.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> I(ß)t nett mit euch beim Frühstück zu plauschen



mampf du nur, wir poste so lange ohne dich weider


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> I(ß)t nett mit euch beim Frühstück zu plauschen





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 11111



 De Hersch hads!!!  

Wann un wo feiern mer des?


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 11111



oh mann, voll verplauscht des ding     

wenn man aan mal net bei de sach is, werd ma gnadenlos abgezockt  

  glückwunsch herrsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mampf du nur, wir poste so lange ohne dich weider



Ich hab die Hände frei, bekomme die feinen "Sachen" in den Mund.......


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich hab die Hände frei, bekomme die feinen "Sachen" in den Mund.......



dreggsagg ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> De Hersch hads!!!
> 
> Wann un wo feiern mer des?



ER wird es euch wissen lassen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oh mann, voll verplauscht des ding
> 
> wenn man aan mal net bei de sach is, werd ma gnadenlos abgezockt
> 
> glückwunsch herrsch



DankeDanke


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dreggsagg ...


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

mal kurz geplauscht, den post abgesahnt, läßt sich füttern unn jez


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

weiterplausche bitte ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mal kurz geplauscht, den post abgesahnt, läßt sich füttern unn jez



Jez ge ich mit meinen Jungs innen Opelzoo......... Füxe ärgern


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> weiterplausche bitte ...



bis  22222


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Jez ge ich mit meinen Jungs innen Opelzoo......... Füxe ärgern



na denn viel spaß. bringt den elefante mal euern tannebaum mit, die habbe hunger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> bis  22222



die habbe mehr logger bis ende des winterpokals zusamme


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die habbe mehr logger bis ende des winterpokals zusamme



Alternative Sportart, gelle UWE


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

Bis später denn.............


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)




----------



## bodo_nimda (12. Januar 2007)

wer waren des alles am sonntag, wir wollten ja am lidl ein wenig rumhopsen da hkn out of order ist werde ich euch wohl alleine abholen, meetingpoint war die saalburg aber um wieviel uhr war das denn? 

gruß bodo


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Januar 2007)

genau bodo nimm das zepter in die hand...ich guck mal ob ich mit dem auto da vorbei eiern kann.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

dann hüpft mal schön, ich geh lieber biken


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

de herrsch is im oppel zoo und muß uffpasse, dass se en net einsperre  

so nen rode herrsch macht sich gut beim dammwild. wär bestimmt ne attraktion mehr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie.

Ich werd mich am Sonntag auskurieren, von gestern auf heut is es mir durch die Nas gefahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (12. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ....ich denke die Meisten sehen Dich erst *jetzt* als "richtigen Plauscher".



Dann gratuliere ich allen nachträglich zum Geburtstag ... und zwar ganze 12 Monate zuück.


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> wer waren des alles am sonntag, wir wollten ja am lidl ein wenig rumhopsen da hkn out of order ist werde ich euch wohl alleine abholen, meetingpoint war die saalburg aber um wieviel uhr war das denn?
> 
> gruß bodo



Hi Bodo,

zuletzt wollten caroka, Lucafabian, Maggo, MTK-Cube, Roter Hirsch und ich kommen. Habe ich eine(n) vergessen?

Wir fahren gegen 13:15 Uhr an der Roten Mühle los, sammeln um 14:00 Uhr Zusteiger an der Hohemark ein und wären gegen 13:35/40 Uhr an der Saalburg. Ok?

Hkn macht die Flugbilder.


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie.
> 
> Ich werd mich am Sonntag auskurieren, von gestern auf heut is es mir durch die Nas gefahrn



Schad, gude Besserung!


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir fahren gegen 13:15 Uhr an der Roten Mühle los ...



gut zu wissen


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Dann gratuliere ich allen nachträglich zum Geburtstag ... und zwar ganze 12 Monate zuück.



 Damit hast Du nun bestimmt einige erwischt! Interessant wird es allerdings dieses Jahr: Maggo meinte, *dieses *Jahr hätten fast alle Geburtstag!


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gut zu wissen



kommsde mid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schad, gude Besserung!



danke

s Esse schmeckt noch, kann so schlimm nicht sein mit de Nas  de Praktiker wirds scho richte.

sdf: danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Damit hast Du nun bestimmt einige erwischt! Interessant wird es allerdings dieses Jahr: Maggo meinte, *dieses *Jahr hätten fast alle Geburtstag!



aber nur fast   mindestens aaner hats schon geschafft ...



Arachne schrieb:


> kommsde mid?



mir fahrn doch schon viel früher und komme um die zeit meistens heim ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Maggo meinte, *dieses *Jahr hätten fast alle Geburtstag!



manche sogar en ganz besonneren


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> manche sogar en ganz besonneren



wer denn ?


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer denn ?





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> manche sogar en ganz besonneren



gelle sdf?!


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

na dann schon mal   an sdf


----------



## bodo_nimda (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> 
> zuletzt wollten caroka, Lucafabian, Maggo, MTK-Cube, Roter Hirsch und ich kommen. Habe ich eine(n) vergessen?
> 
> ...



gut zu wissen, dann werde ich mal so gegen 13.30 uhr an der saalburg warten, ich warte direkt vor dem tor am haupteingang 

wir sehen uns


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Januar 2007)

da ich steinbock bin, hatte ich auch erst vor kurzem geburtstag *lach* 

wie war denn gestern der stammtisch...hab ich außer euch was wichtiges verpasst?


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> gut zu wissen, dann werde ich mal so gegen 13.30 uhr an der saalburg warten, ich warte direkt vor dem tor am haupteingang
> 
> wir sehen uns



13.15 uhr an der roten mühle und 13.30 uhr an der saalburg  

ich zieh mal respektvoll meinen helm


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> 
> zuletzt wollten caroka, Lucafabian, Maggo, MTK-Cube, Roter Hirsch und ich kommen. Habe ich eine(n) vergessen?
> 
> ...



dann reisen wir also ab hohemark in der zeit rückwärts???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (12. Januar 2007)

ja wie toll alle beim winterpokal punkte sammeln ... joggen bringt soviel punkte usw.


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> gut zu wissen, dann werde ich mal so gegen 13.30 uhr an der saalburg warten, ich warte direkt vor dem tor am haupteingang
> 
> wir sehen uns





wissefux schrieb:


> 13.15 uhr an der roten mühle und 13.30 uhr an der saalburg
> 
> ich zieh mal respektvoll meinen helm





Maggo schrieb:


> dann reisen wir also ab hohemark in der zeit rückwärts???



@Bodo: Hilfe, habe mich verschrieben! Wir sind nicht 13:35/40 Uhr an der Saalburg, sondern erst eine Stunde später, gegen 14:35/40 Uhr!!! Ok?


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann reisen wir also ab hohemark in der zeit rückwärts???



es ist euch hoffentlich klar, dass ihr ab hohemark dann auch die wpp´s rückwärts zählen müßt


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ja wie toll alle beim winterpokal punkte sammeln ... joggen bringt soviel punkte usw.



nimmst Du am Winterpokal teil? Joggst Du auch?


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> es ist euch hoffentlich klar, dass ihr ab hohemark dann auch die wpp´s rückwärts zählen müßt



Immer diese unqualifizierten Zwischenrufe....

Dir ist schon klar, dass Du als Rückwärtsfahrer alle erfahrenen Punkte abziehen mußt!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

@Bodo & hkn: nehmt ihr eigentlich auch beim Bremsenworkshop teil?


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass Du als Rückwärtsfahrer alle erfahrenen Punkte abziehen mußt!!!



ich fahr doch net rückwärts, sondern lediglich gegen den strom


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Immer diese unqualifizierten Zwischenrufe....



hier geht´s ums posting-ranking. da ist alles erlaubt, vor allem unqualifizierte zwischenrufe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer denn ?



unter anderem jemand der grad noch so Wassermann is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

gleich isses soweit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2007)

der Lugga hatte ja gestern oder so mal die Brotdoktoren angesprochen.
Ich hab da auch schonmal drüber nachgedacht den Gedanken dann aber wieder verworfen (ne 100mm Gabel passt da so schlecht dazu)


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> unter anderem jemand der grad noch so Wassermann is



wassermann ist doch jetzt, oder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2007)

@ Fux: 

Forumregeln  
Es ist dir erlaubt, 
Es ist dir erlaubt, 
Es ist dir erlaubt, 
Es ist dir erlaubt 


hier ist alles erlaubt


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

hab en


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da ich steinbock bin, hatte ich auch erst vor kurzem geburtstag *lach*
> 
> wie war denn gestern der stammtisch...hab ich außer euch was wichtiges verpasst?



Was soll es denn Wichtigeres als uns geben???   

So nebenbei ging es noch um den Umgang mit ungerechten/falschen Medienberichten über Biker und die laufenden, bzw. ergänzenden Workshops und Touren-Termine.

Unter uns Plauschern wird es einige gemeinsame Teilnahmen an Marathons, 24-Stunden-Rennen und Mehrtagestouren geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2007)

och...weiß ich gar net so genau, ich weiß nur wann er rum is


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hier geht´s ums posting-ranking. da ist alles erlaubt, vor allem unqualifizierte zwischenrufe



 Bisdn Blauscher!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unter uns Plauschern wird es einige gemeinsame Teilnahmen an Marathons, 24-Stunden-Rennen und Mehrtagestouren geben!




die da wären?


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

so, ab jetzt geht´s dem mtk-cube und hkn an den kragen.
de crazy hat noch a woch ruh


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab en



Wann un wo feiern mer?!


----------



## bodo_nimda (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Bodo: Hilfe, habe mich verschrieben! Wir sind nicht 13:35/40 Uhr an der Saalburg, sondern erst eine Stunde später, gegen 14:35/40 Uhr!!! Ok?




okay dann bin ich so um 14.30 bis 14.40 uhr am haupttor ..


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die da wären?



hoffe doch, ihr tretet in limburg gegen uns an  
natürlich nur, um uns nachher auf dem siegertreppchen zu applaudieren


----------



## bodo_nimda (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Bodo & hkn: nehmt ihr eigentlich auch beim Bremsenworkshop teil?




der ist am 13.02. oder da kann ich nicht da hat meine freundin geburtstag und wenn ich da den ganzen abend nicht da bin gibt es einen generalstreik


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2007)

Ich geh mal die zweite Lampe in die Werkstatt schrauben


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die da wären?



De Carsten had die Dermine midbrodogolliert...
Z.B. waren das 4.-6.5. DIMB-Pfalz-Tour, 19.8. Taunustrails-Marathon und eventuell Black Forest ULTRA Bike Marathon am 17.6.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 19.8. Taunustrails-Marathon



das ist pflicht


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> der ist am 13.02. oder da kann ich nicht da hat meine freundin geburtstag und wenn ich da den ganzen abend nicht da bin gibt es einen generalstreik



Ne, da ist Schaltung und Antrieb. Der Bremsen Workshop ist nächste Woche am 16.1. Seid ihr da?


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hoffe doch, ihr tretet in limburg gegen uns an
> natürlich nur, um uns nachher auf dem siegertreppchen zu applaudieren



Glaubst Du wirklich, wir demotivieren euch zuerst und geben euch am Ende unsere Startnummern???    

Ist das ein 24h-Rennen? Wann findest es statt?


----------



## bodo_nimda (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, da ist Schaltung und Antrieb. Der Bremsen Workshop ist nächste Woche am 16.1. Seid ihr da?




ähm gute frage ... das muss ich mal den hkn fragen ... obwohl schaltung genau das wäre was ich bräuchte, schade.


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist das ein 24h-Rennen? Wann findest es statt?



yep  
9.-10. juni in balduinstein bei limburg


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, da ist Schaltung und Antrieb. Der Bremsen Workshop ist nächste Woche am 16.1. Seid ihr da?



nee der war doch ausgebucht...jetzt wo ihr alle so oft eure belege wechselt und ich nun 1300km mit den ersten gefahren bin mache ich mir doch langsam sorge


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ähm gute frage ... das muss ich mal den hkn fragen ... obwohl schaltung genau das wäre was ich bräuchte, schade.



ei ich fahr dann ohne dich dahin und erkläre dir das danach...kein ding...bzw. wenn ich es nicht bis bad homburg raus wieder vergessen habe.

sag dann aber daniel (schwarze kater) noch ab...dann kann ein anderer für dich nachrücken


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> yep
> 9.-10. juni in balduinstein bei limburg



ihr seid mir zu hart...sowas fahr ich nicht mit. mehrtagestouren ok, aber 24 stunden oder marathonrennen...das ist doch eher was für andere...ich bin da eher für ne tour in nen bikepark


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ihr seid mir zu hart...sowas fahr ich nicht mit. mehrtagestouren ok, aber 24 stunden oder marathonrennen...das ist doch eher was für andere...ich bin da eher für ne tour in nen bikepark



ist doch ganz locker. gehst als 6er team an den start, schraubst die erwartungen nicht allzu hoch und hast nebenbei ne menge spaß.
im prinzip ein lockeres camping wochenende mit ein bißchen biken zwischendurch  

der halbe taunus trifft sich dort : ibc-racer, afterworker, eisbären und vielleicht auch in diesem jahr die plauscher. da ist spaß garantiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> yep
> 9.-10. juni in balduinstein bei limburg



 habe es im Kalender festgehalten!  

Das ist an dem Wochenende vor Kirchzarten!


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> habe es im Kalender festgehalten!
> 
> Das ist an dem Wochenende vor Kirchzarten!



und weiter ? hast doch ne ganze woche regeneration dazwischen


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

hier gibts infos http://www.singletrail.net/


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ähm gute frage ... das muss ich mal den hkn fragen ... obwohl schaltung genau das wäre was ich bräuchte, schade.



Hast Du bestimmte Probleme mit Deinen Bremsen, oder meinst Du, dass Du da mal gerne generell Input hättest? Bestimmte Probleme könnte ich ja zum WS mitnehmen. Generellen Input kannst Du auch gerne von mir, oder anderen (kompetenteren) Plauschern bekommen!


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du bestimmte Probleme mit Deinen Bremsen, oder meinst Du, dass Du da mal gerne generell Input hättest? Bestimmte Probleme könnte ich ja zum WS mitnehmen. Generellen Input kannst Du auch gerne von mir, oder anderen (kompetenteren) Plauschern bekommen!



bodo hat keine probs mit seinen bremsen...ist ja weniger gefahren als ich...nur er hat genausowenig ahnung davon wie ich...quasi 2 bike mit 0 plan und ner avid juicy 7


----------



## bodo_nimda (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du bestimmte Probleme mit Deinen Bremsen, oder meinst Du, dass Du da mal gerne generell Input hättest? Bestimmte Probleme könnte ich ja zum WS mitnehmen. Generellen Input kannst Du auch gerne von mir, oder anderen (kompetenteren) Plauschern bekommen!



habe selbst schon mal versucht die schaltung einzustellen aber leider fehlt mir da ein wenig das feintuining  habe da so eine anteitung aber wirklich geholfen hats nicht. jetzt schaltet war das mittlere blatt fast alles flussig durch aber das ober kettenblatt schleift jetzt am umwerfer in den hohen gängen ... man sollte halt nicht rumpfuschen wenn man keine ahnung hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

so, machts mal gut. ich plausch später vielleicht nochmal rein.

jetzt ist endlich wochenende angesagt


----------



## bodo_nimda (12. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bodo hat keine probs mit seinen bremsen...ist ja weniger gefahren als ich...nur er hat genausowenig ahnung davon wie ich...quasi 2 bike mit 0 plan und ner avid juicy 7



die bremsen sind top, bis jetzt nichts zu meckern habe aber auch erst geschätzte 400-450km drauf


----------



## bodo_nimda (12. Januar 2007)

na dann viel spaß fux ... ich habe es auch gleich geschafft ... *freu*


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wasn los mid eich??? Was habdern noch gemachd, wann seidern ins Bedd?  Rumgelumbd häh?


Du ned? 



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wenne schon so direkt fragst............ Du warst etwas abwesend heut Nacht


Nee, der is immer so.  



bodo_nimda schrieb:


> wer waren des alles am sonntag, wir wollten ja am lidl ein wenig rumhopsen, da hkn out of order ist werde ich euch wohl alleine abholen, meetingpoint war die saalburg aber um wieviel uhr war das denn?
> 
> gruß bodo


Das traust Du Dich, mit so vielen Plauschern.  



habkeinnick schrieb:


> genau bodo nimm das zepter in die hand...ich guck mal ob ich mit dem auto da vorbei eiern kann.


 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie.
> 
> Ich werd mich am Sonntag auskurieren, von gestern auf heut is es mir durch die Nas gefahrn


Och nee, ned schonn widder.  Dann ma gud Besserung.  



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Dann gratuliere ich allen nachträglich zum Geburtstag ... und zwar ganze 12 Monate zuück.


Dank der schee. Des iss abbä verdammt lang her. 



Maggo schrieb:


> dann reisen wir also ab hohemark in der zeit rückwärts???


Siehst Du da ein Problem?  



wissefux schrieb:


> es ist euch hoffentlich klar, dass ihr ab hohemark dann auch die wpp´s rückwärts zählen müßt


Am was Du alles denkst.


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

Habt Ihr viel geschrieben.
So WE fast verplant.  Hoffentlich kann ich am Montag noch laufen. 

Hab mal geschaut, das ein oder andere Rennen werde ich auch dabei sein.


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Nee, der is immer so.
> ...



...aha, was Du ned alles weißd...

:schelmischerblicksmiley:


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hier gibts infos http://www.singletrail.net/





caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Hab mal geschaut, das ein oder andere Rennen werde ich auch dabei sein.



Hab auch mal geschaut. Wann gehts los, wann gehts los, wann... scharr...scharr...scharr...


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...aha, was Du ned alles weißd...
> 
> :schelmischerblicksmiley:



Wenn isch jez sache wörd, isch kenn disch doch schonn in unn auswendisch, da wörd da widder viel nei innerbredierd wern. Deswesche sach isch ma nix.


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und weiter ? hast doch ne ganze woche regeneration dazwischen





Machst *Du *bei Kirchzarten mit?


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn isch jez sache wörd, isch kenn disch doch schonn in unn auswendisch, da wörd da widder viel nei innerbredierd wern. Deswesche sach isch ma nix.



 isch wörd aach wedde, des isch disch noch oddendlich übberasche kann!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab auch mal geschaut. Wann gehts los, wann gehts los, wann... scharr...scharr...scharr...


Mudiersd du grad zum Stier der da schaart. Isch setz der die Hönner uff.


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist doch ganz locker. gehst als 6er team an den start, schraubst die erwartungen nicht allzu hoch und hast nebenbei ne menge spaß.
> im prinzip ein lockeres camping wochenende mit ein bißchen biken zwischendurch
> 
> der halbe taunus trifft sich dort : ibc-racer, afterworker, eisbären und vielleicht auch in diesem jahr die plauscher. da ist spaß garantiert



geeeenaaaaauuuuuu!


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> isch wörd aach wedde, des isch disch noch oddendlich übberasche kann!!



Aach isch habb mei Pulver noch ned verschosse. 
Abbä isch glaab der des jez einfach e ma.  Isch du ned alles übberprüfe.


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mudiersd du grad zum Stier der da schaart. Isch setz der die Hönner uff.



       

isch glaab isch mach mid der heud abend ma, was isch immer mid daane midbewohner mach: an de fies an de lufd halde un hin un her schwenge!


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aach isch habb mei Pulver noch ned verschosse.
> Abbä isch glaab der des jez einfach e ma.  Isch du ned alles übberprüfe.



aha, griehsds muffe sause.....  zu späd!!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> de herrsch is im oppel zoo und muß uffpasse, dass se en net einsperre
> 
> so nen rode herrsch macht sich gut beim dammwild. wär bestimmt ne attraktion mehr



Das weiblicheRotwildwa ganz verzückt von uns dreien


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> isch glaab isch mach mid der heud abend ma, was isch immer mid daane midbewohner mach: an de fies an de lufd halde un hin un her schwenge!



Soll des e Drohung sein.


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll des e Drohung sein.



ei naaa, e *Verspreche!!!*


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ei naaa, e *Verspreche!!!*


Abber bidde vorsischdisch, isch habb widder so viel gegesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Das weiblicheRotwildwa ganz verzückt von uns dreien



Du hast den Blick von dem weibl. Rotwild bestimmt falsch gedeutet.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hast den Blick von dem weibl. Rotwild bestimmt falsch gedeutet.


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Abber bidde vorsischdisch, isch habb widder so viel gegesse.



abgeseje devon, des isch des ned annersder kenn, seh isch ja denn wases war!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> abgeseje devon, des isch des ned annersder kenn, seh isch ja denn wases war!


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2007)

Isch bring den Matthias heud abend noch mid,  wenns rechd iss. Hoffendlisch sinn mei beikklamodde glei droggen.


----------



## fUEL (12. Januar 2007)

durchschnittliche Tagestemperatur 25 Grad, niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit in den nächsten 6 Tagen 0 % Luftfeuchtigkeit, heute 38 %

Trailsüchtigkeit 100%. Hab mal noch nen Satz Bremsbeläg gekauft; für alle Fälle.

Hier solls ja auch mild bleiben, mehr oder weniger feucht, aber auch Frühlingswetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Januar 2007)

Da bin ich widder...



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> I(ß)t nett mit euch beim Frühstück zu plauschen



*He Herswch ich hab doch ausdrücklich gesacht das ich die 11111 habe will, *des war kein feine Zuch von Euch. A bische Rücksicht uff die a***** Bevölkerung hättet Ihr schon nehme könne.  





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Alternative Sportart, gelle UWE



 *hopshopshops*
die alternative Sportart macht am meiste Spaß, darf aber net eigetrach wern, .............schad




Arachne schrieb:


> Was soll es denn Wichtigeres als uns geben???


 
mei Familie, dann kommt die Plausche aber gleich.



Arachne schrieb:


> Unter uns Plauschern wird es einige gemeinsame Teilnahmen an Marathons, 24-Stunden-Rennen und Mehrtagestouren geben!



da weis ich ja noch ger nix devon  




habkeinnick schrieb:


> ihr seid mir zu hart...sowas fahr ich nicht mit. mehrtagestouren ok, aber 24 stunden oder marathonrennen...das ist doch eher was für andere...ich bin da eher für ne tour in nen bikepark



Mir sinn doch alles Weicheier  Was erzählst Du dann für e Zeug von weche zu hard




fUEL schrieb:


> durchschnittliche Tagestemperatur 25 Grad, niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit in den nächsten 6 Tagen 0 % Luftfeuchtigkeit, heute 38 %
> 
> Trailsüchtigkeit 100%. Hab mal noch nen Satz Bremsbeläg gekauft; für alle Fälle.
> 
> Hier solls ja auch mild bleiben, mehr oder weniger feucht, aber auch Frühlingswetter.



In berlin hat heut moije die Sonn geschiene...




  endlich widder daham


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Machst *Du *bei Kirchzarten mit?



nö


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

ma fraa versucht misch grad mit weblische milttele vom poste abzubringe

des da obbe hat sie geschribbe ...stimmt net ... doch ... nee

lugga, du  kennst des ja ...

bin dann mal kurz off


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Januar 2007)

aber net so lang, Du brauchst dei Kraft noch


----------



## fUEL (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ma fraa versucht misch grad mit weblische milttele vom poste abzubringe
> 
> des da obbe hat sie geschribbe ...stimmt net ... doch ... nee
> 
> ...



Geht des bei Dir nur kurz??


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Geht des bei Dir nur kurz??



wir sinn widder da..... fux hat aach schon widder geduscht


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Geht des bei Dir nur kurz??



so, jetzt bin ichs widder ...

hauptsach ist doch, dass die dame zufridde is


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, jetzt bin ichs widder ...
> 
> hauptsach ist doch, dass die dame zufridde is



Das glaabt auch nur er.....


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Januar 2007)

15 Minute is grad so O.K. 

is zwa was anners, aber wer Zeit sollt sich sich mal den Bericht im Phönix angugge. Der is genial. Es geht um nen Drachenflieger der mi zwei Adlern im Himalaya fliegen will und es am Schluß auch mit einem macht.

Der is richtig gut un des obwohls nix mit biken zu tun hat! Versäumt en net, is glaub ich aber en Zweiteiler


----------



## fUEL (12. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 15 Minute is grad so O.K.
> 
> is zwa was anners, aber wer Zeit sollt sich sich mal den Bericht im Phönix angugge. Der is genial. Es geht um nen Drachenflieger der mi zwei Adlern im Himalaya fliegen will und es am Schluß auch mit einem macht.
> 
> Der is richtig gut un des obwohls nix mit biken zu tun hat! Versäumt en net, is glaub ich aber en Zweiteiler



Also ich wär für Sprinterfux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (12. Januar 2007)

muss noch  a........, sch..e  irschendwann fall ich dot dezu aber jetzt fahr ich es erste mal seit 9 Jahr zusammme mit maaner Fraa in urlaub.... :daumen


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> muss noch  a........, sch..e  irschendwann fall ich dot dezu aber jetzt fahr ich es erste mal seit 9 Jahr zusammme mit maaner Fraa in urlaub.... :daumen



wo geht´s dann hie ?
schaff net so viel ... plausche ist doch die scheenste nebesach der welt


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo geht´s dann hie ?
> schaff net so viel ... plausche ist doch die scheenste nebesach der welt



plauschen?


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2007)

ja plauschen. warum verstehen einem die frauen nie


----------



## fUEL (12. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo geht´s dann hie ?
> schaff net so viel ... plausche ist doch die scheenste nebesach der welt



uff die trails von gran canaria .....15 min am tag internett da kann ich ja mei pünkdcher eintrache

........un ausreichend Federweg pack ich inn. ( wohl besser aach die prodekdoren)


----------



## fUEL (12. Januar 2007)

Was iss denn um Gottes willen passiert, dass das Plausche kollektiv eingestellt wurde.???? 
Naja bin jetzt wenigstens zu Haus.


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was iss denn um Gottes willen passiert, dass das Plausche kollektiv eingestellt wurde.????
> Naja bin jetzt wenigstens zu Haus.


Ned ganz, es Plauscher-ans-Diehm war fasd kommbledd un längä unnerwechs, um em 5. Mitglied tach zu saache... (had aber ned so ganz gefunzd)

Gude un schöne Urlaab wünsch isch Där


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie?!

mer sinn widder dehaam unn es war e traumhafte tour. danke carsten fer de wesch weise....unn jetzt trach dei punkte ei.


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Januar 2007)

erld. und sorry Maggo abbä 

Bald hammä die Plauscher-zwo-Kollesche eigehold ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Januar 2007)

Irschendwie dauerd des agdualisiern middem Teamränging ganz schee lang...
isch gug morsche enin und ge jez in de Heia; guude N8.


----------



## fUEL (13. Januar 2007)

Ich bin ja hoch erstaunt, sogar de Lugga hat gepunktet. hätt ich ned gedacht.

Naja next woch kann ich jama von der Ar...... ausruhe und mich schöneren Dingen zuwenden.....ich mach bestimmt auch 10 Punkte next woch, versproche und minnesdens 100 bei meiner Fraa. 

Nacht ihr fleissische Radler .....naja jetzt müsst ihr die Fuxjacht aablase, oder??


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Irschendwie dauerd des agdualisiern middem Teamränging ganz schee lang...
> isch gug morsche enin und ge jez in de Heia; guude N8.



ei gude wie,

die habbe des diemranking aktualisiert unn de gerd hat noch seine punkte eingetrache. hiermit darf ich dann als teamchef mit stolz (stolz auf euch) geschwellter brust berichten, taunusplauscher1 hat team2 übberholt.
mir stehn 23 punkte vor de kolesche unn belesche somit für heut früh de 23e platz.


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Januar 2007)

moin....ich bin zwar froh das mein arzt sich nach mir erkundigt, aber warum muss das um 8:20 uhr sein? dabei hatte ich noch so schön geschlafen


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Januar 2007)

krass, hab mal bei euch ins team geschaut...ihr macht ja jeden tag was. respekt...soviel elan könnte ich selbst wenn ich gesund wäre nicht aufbringen. allein das tägliche putzen des bikes würde mir auf den senkel gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> moin....ich bin zwar froh das mein arzt sich nach mir erkundigt, aber warum muss das um 8:20 uhr sein? dabei hatte ich noch so schön geschlafen


dem hätt ich was erzählt. kannst du dich nicht wieder hinlegen?


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> krass, hab mal bei euch ins team geschaut...ihr macht ja jeden tag was. respekt...soviel elan könnte ich selbst wenn ich gesund wäre nicht aufbringen. allein das tägliche putzen des bikes würde mir auf den senkel gehen.



das mit dem jeden tag fahren erledigt sich bei mir ab nächster woche auch wieder  ich darf dann endlich wieder a*****:kotz:
das bikeputzen hab ich aufgegeben, zumindest nicht mehr jeden tag.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

Guude,
erstmal em Frank en scheene Urlaub wünsche, viel Spaß Frank mit daaner Fraa. Mach se glücklich im Urlaub  



Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude wie,
> 
> die habbe des diemranking aktualisiert unn de gerd hat noch seine punkte eingetrache. hiermit darf ich dann als teamchef mit stolz (stolz auf euch) geschwellter brust berichten, taunusplauscher1 hat team2 übberholt.
> mir stehn 23 punkte vor de kolesche unn belesche somit für heut früh de 23e platz.



Eischentlich wollt ich Dich un de Carsten die Woch noch eihole, aber Ihr pkt. ja momentan wie die Verrückte.  




habkeinnick schrieb:


> moin....ich bin zwar froh das mein arzt sich nach mir erkundigt, aber warum muss das um 8:20 uhr sein? dabei hatte ich noch so schön geschlafen



was hast de dann eischentlich, wenn de Doc sogar deham anruft.  



Maggo schrieb:


> das bikeputzen hab ich aufgegeben, zumindest nicht mehr jeden tag.



Des andauernde putze hab ich ach uffgegebe.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

Wann wart Ihr gestern in Iseborsch?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

Wieso hab ich dadevon nix gewust?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

Was seid Ihr dann fer Kollesche?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

Ich weis net was ich dadezu noch sache soll!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

Wieso hats Telefon net geklingelt als Ihr in Iseborsch wart?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

Ich hab Euch doch ach schon e ganz Zeit lang net gesehe!?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

Ja, ja so sin die Kolesche. Des kennt mehr ja....



...ich geh mal unner die Dusch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

*Pack!!!*


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2007)

selber pack. mer habbe aagerufe, da war nur de anrufbeantworter. höhr den ma ab. ausserdem simmer bei dir vorm haus kreise gefaahn, schelle wollte mer net, so penetrant simmer dann doch net.


----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2007)

@Lugga: Festnetz und Handy!!! Und *ich *war so penetrant und habe auch die Klingel gedrückt! Wir haben nur noch die Tür zu gehen hören....  

Von wegen Pack!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

Da nem ich alles zurück und werd gleich emal zu maaner Fraa gehe, besser die versteckt sich jetzt.

Um wieviel Uhr war des denn?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

Die Fabienne fracht ob der obzöne anruf gestern von Euch war. Der war um kurz vor halb 10.

Ausserdem hättet Ihr ruhisch klingeln könne. Ich bin aber selbst erst um kurz nach halb Zehn widder deham gewese.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

Inzwischen hab ich mit dem Carsten telefoniert, er hat bestätigt das er das war mit dem Anruf. 

Fabienne ärgert isch ausgiebig darüber das sie es nicht mirbekommen hat. Ganz besonders nachdem sie gehöhrt hat das die Caro auch dabei war. Eben hat sie noch gesacht sie will mit wenn wir uns treffen. Da war ich dann doch etwas entsetzt, es ging in dem moment um den Dienstag, da mußt ich doch gleich mal nachhaken was sie den auf dem Bremsenseminar will  Ihre Antwort, ne da will ich net hin aber wenn Ihr es nächste mal Plauschertreffen habt dann will sie mit.

Caro vielleicht solltest Du doch mal ne Tour für unsere Frauen anbieten. Ich glaub Fabienne würde mitfahren.

Ich setzt mich jetzt mal uff en Bock, bis später...

XXX


----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Fabienne fracht ob der obzöne anruf gestern von Euch war. Der war um kurz vor halb 10.
> 
> Ausserdem hättet Ihr ruhisch klingeln könne. Ich bin aber selbst erst um kurz nach halb Zehn widder deham gewese.



Des könnt so die Zeit gewese sei. Obszö war mer abbä ned.  Konnde mer gar ned, ging ja kaaner draa.

Wahrscheinlich warsde da werglich no ned da. Schad!


----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Inzwischen hab ich mit dem Carsten telefoniert, er hat bestätigt das er das war mit dem Anruf.
> 
> Fabienne ärgert isch ausgiebig darüber das sie es nicht mirbekommen hat. Ganz besonders nachdem sie gehöhrt hat das die Caro auch dabei war. Eben hat sie noch gesacht sie will mit wenn wir uns treffen. Da war ich dann doch etwas entsetzt, es ging in dem moment um den Dienstag, da mußt ich doch gleich mal nachhaken was sie den auf dem Bremsenseminar will  Ihre Antwort, ne da will ich net hin aber wenn Ihr es nächste mal Plauschertreffen habt dann will sie mit.
> 
> ...



Bisde baam Bremse-WS debei? Ansonsde: Maul Du Sack!!!


----------



## Fabienne (13. Januar 2007)

ich bins de Lugga,
es letzte mal unner dem Name

Nadürlich bin ich debei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ansonsde: Maul Du Sack!!!



Kaum is mer a Woch weg wern die hier all obzön.

Hat des jetzt geklappt mit deim neue DSL Zugang?


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2007)

@lugga: mach deiner fraa ma e schee avatar.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

a schee Doppelbeulebild? 

(dann erschlächt se mich)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie!?

de Inhalador brennt inner Nas, hoffe er hilft. Schiebs mitlerweile auf mangelndes Imunsystem, jemand ne Ahnung wie man das stärkt? (Frank, das soll kein jammern sein, das is ne Frage)


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2007)

@crazy:
in nem anderen forum gibts einen, der auf ingwertee schwört. ingwerwurzel reiben, übergießen runter damit. evtl. mit etwas honig süßen, damits nicht ganz so widerlich schmeckt.das ganze jeden tag einnehmen und er sagt, er habe seit jahren keine erkältung mehr gehabt. andere frage, was sagt der doc dazu?


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was hast de dann eischentlich, wenn de Doc sogar deham anruft.



der ist sogar so nett, dass er morgen mich noch mal wenn er von ner tagung wieder kommt untersucht (sonntags) - ist ein proktologe wenn dir das was sagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (13. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da war ich dann doch etwas entsetzt, es ging in dem moment um den Dienstag, da mußt ich doch gleich mal nachhaken was sie den auf dem Bremsenseminar will  Ihre Antwort, ne da will ich net hin aber wenn Ihr es nächste mal Plauschertreffen habt dann will sie mit.



ist dann wieder ein platz frei?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> andere frage, was sagt der doc dazu?



den Docs bei denen ich war scheint das relativ egal zu sein. Gibts immer nen Zettel mit Meditonsin und nem Nasenspray den ich in der Appo abgebe und noch 20e drauflege und bringen tuts dennoch nix (mMn). Irgendwann kamen sie auf die glorreiche Idee das die Mandeln schuld sind, also raus damit. Immerhin war ich dann mal einige Monate (4 oder so) fit, bis es wieder losging. Daher auch die Idee mit dem Heilpraktiker, die normalen Ärtze dies hier gibt kennen mich alle schon 
Oder doch nochmal zum HNO Arzt?! 

Mal schaun ob ich irgendwo inwertee herbekomme, noch nie davon gehört, aber danke.


----------



## fUEL (13. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!?
> 
> de Inhalador brennt inner Nas, hoffe er hilft. Schiebs mitlerweile auf mangelndes Imunsystem, jemand ne Ahnung wie man das stärkt? (Frank, das soll kein jammern sein, das is ne Frage)



otovowen und umckaloabo wechselweise(beides homöopathisch)viel Vitamine aus Obst und Gemüse nicht aus Tabletten, das bringt nix,  ab und zu frische Luft und bisschen Bewegung (kein Sport) ausser obst und Gemüse sonst eher tierisches  Eiweiß denn Kohlehydrate, da Du die Kohlehydraten, wenn Du krank bist eh nicht verstoffwechselst und die zuviel Energie wegnehmen, wenn die vom Körper verarbeitet werden( zu Fett)


Massage der Nasenwurzel und Rotlicht helfen übrigens sehr gut, am besten stellst Du die Dusche im Starkstrahl auf die Nasenwurzel, ds bringt den Syff in den Nebenhöhlen super einfach in Bewegung.



Die Ratschläge sind diesmal kostenlos


mfg DR Weber, der Arzt, dem alle vertrauen


----------



## fUEL (13. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der ist sogar so nett, dass er morgen mich noch mal wenn er von ner tagung wieder kommt untersucht (sonntags) - ist ein proktologe wenn dir das was sagt...



Wenn mer uns wider sehen muss ich ma nen Proktologenwitz loswern 
Gude Besserung


----------



## fUEL (13. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> den Docs bei denen ich war scheint das relativ egal zu sein. Gibts immer nen Zettel mit Meditonsin und nem Nasenspray den ich in der Appo abgebe und noch 20e drauflege und bringen tuts dennoch nix (mMn). Irgendwann kamen sie auf die glorreiche Idee das die Mandeln schuld sind, also raus damit. Immerhin war ich dann mal einige Monate (4 oder so) fit, bis es wieder losging. Daher auch die Idee mit dem Heilpraktiker, die normalen Ärtze dies hier gibt kennen mich alle schon
> Oder doch nochmal zum HNO Arzt?!
> 
> Mal schaun ob ich irgendwo inwertee herbekomme, noch nie davon gehört, aber danke.



Ingwer krigst de beim Gemüsehändler Der wird geschält( nicht der Händler) und in kleinen Portionen (achtungscharf) gekaut bis alles brennt, oder klein geschnitten und mit heissem Wasser aufgegossen und nach 10 min ziehen  getrunkenoder zum Gurgeln benutzt.
Konfektionierte Tees sollte man dem Esel ins Ohr schütten dann läuft der auch nett schneller

Gute Besserung


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn mer uns wider sehen muss ich ma nen Proktologenwitz loswern
> Gude Besserung



 

EDIT: DANKE


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der ist sogar so nett, dass er morgen mich noch mal wenn er von ner tagung wieder kommt untersucht (sonntags) - ist ein proktologe wenn dir das was sagt...



Dann hast de uuf jeden Fall nix was mer braucht, 

Gude Besserung


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2007)

einen armseligen Punkt gutgemacht, Maggo


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> einen armseligen Punkt gutgemacht, Maggo



nächst woch isses leider vorbei.  dann darf ich wieder zur a*****


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Januar 2007)

Danke Frank oder wer das jetzt war  werd ich mich soweits mir möglich is dran halten  und hoffen das es hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (13. Januar 2007)

mannoman... man hat mir gerade ne mail geschrieben in der steht das meine schuhe dann erst am 1.05.07 lieferbar sein, obwohl erst dastandt das die in 1-3 tagen liferbar seien..... wie mich das aufregt


----------



## arkonis (13. Januar 2007)

nAbend zusammen, mir gehts auch nicht so gut, Rückenbeschwerden kann kaum noch laufen


----------



## fUEL (13. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> nAbend zusammen, mir gehts auch nicht so gut, Rückenbeschwerden kann kaum noch laufen



Meine Urlaubsvertretung in der Ziet von 14. bis 21.01 ist Dr. Weissalles- undistdazuberufen
in der Quacksalbergasse 69 6969 Totental Plauschhausen.



gute Besserung.

Der Fahrradkoffer ist schon im auto mein Rücken dankt es ( 40 Kg Gesamt Helius FR und Bike und Tennisausrüstung für 2 Jogging ausrüstung für Chefin Werkzeug Brunox und der ganze Sch..ssdreck - der Koffer wiegt shcon leer 15 kg.)
 Gute Transport kiste für 2 Leichen, wers ma braucht?
Jetzt muss ich nur noch de Rest packen. cu later


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann hast de uuf jeden Fall nix was mer braucht,
> 
> Gude Besserung



das siehst du richtig...nix was man braucht und wenn ich gerade meine schmerzen etrage muss ich mich fragen wie der arzt auf die idee kommt das ich in 10-12 tagen schon wieder biken kann...da seh ich zur zeit ganz schön schwarz 

danke


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Januar 2007)

Was haste denn geschafft hkn? Biste gefallen?


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was haste denn geschafft hkn? Biste gefallen?



nee CR das bekommt man einfach so...dafür musste ich nicht fallen oder mich stossen...biken kann aber ein auslöser sein, genauso wie falsche ernährung, zuviel sitzen usw..


----------



## fUEL (13. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee CR das bekommt man einfach so...dafür musste ich nicht fallen oder mich stossen...biken kann aber ein auslöser sein, genauso wie falsche ernährung, zuviel sitzen usw..



Kenn die Thematik von meinem Vater, gott sei dank hat er mir das nicht vereerbt.


Mit ner Frau zu verreise is wie en Umzug in ne andere Bleibe aua.


----------



## fUEL (13. Januar 2007)

Da hier so wenig los is holt ihr bestimmt grad punkde um die Dimbler innzuhole.

naja irschendeinen Grund muss es ja doch ma gebbe warum ihr des Teim 1 seid


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Da hier so wenig los is holt ihr bestimmt grad punkde um die Dimbler innzuhole.


    Abgerechnt wird am 25.3.!

@fUEL: Gute Reise und einen schönen Urlaub wünsch ich dir!

@Hersch: Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (14. Januar 2007)

n8


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie,
hier is und war nix los, was isn los?


----------



## Maggo (14. Januar 2007)

ei gude

ich war gestern abend ausserordentlich dekadent nahrung aufnehmen mit meinen zwei besten freunden. heut früh hab ich irgendwie nen kopp.


----------



## fUEL (14. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude
> 
> ich war gestern abend ausserordentlich dekadent nahrung aufnehmen mit meinen zwei besten freunden. heut früh hab ich irgendwie nen kopp.



eiguude die nahrung war dann wohl eher flüssisch oder?

ich verabschiede mich hiermit aus dem Plauscherthread für ne woche. 
Bleiibt sauber und lasst die Trails ned so uffweiche von dene viele träne weil ich ned da bin 

Habt spaß bis bald


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2007)

schönen urlaub wünsch ich euch  

umzug in ne annere bleibe mach ich grad. mir schleppe ständisch was rübber, awer mei wohnug wird irschendwie net leerer   

so wies aussieht, komm ich die nächsten wochen nur durch fahrten zur a***** zum pungte  
und des, wos drausse so scheene winderlische temperadure habbe tut


----------



## Maggo (14. Januar 2007)

> eiguude die nahrung war dann wohl eher flüssisch oder?



mitunter....

ich wünsch dir nen schönen urlaub, erhol dich und jetzt schonmal viel spass nächste woche beim frednachlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> viel spass nächste woche beim frednachlesen.



wenn das bei dem tempo der letzten beiden tage bleibt, hat er nur ne seite nachzulesen  

ihr beigt definitiv zu viel und vernachlässigt den armen fred hier


----------



## fUEL (14. Januar 2007)

Danke für die guten Wünsche bis bald


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Danke für die guten Wünsche bis bald



jetzt hau endlich ab


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

jo fuel, schönen urlaub wünsche ich dir und deiner frau...kommt gesund wieder...


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

moin die herren...


----------



## Maggo (14. Januar 2007)

ei gude hkn.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Was is en jetzt mit heut Mittach un em Hübbe?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

ei alles beim alten...bodo wartet ab 14:30 am haupttor bei der saalburg auf euch und fährt mit euch zum skaterpark/lidl-parkplatz. ich komm dann wohl mit dem auto so gegen kurz nach 3 vorbei und schau mir den spaß an.

traumhaftes wetter haben wir hier...blauer himmel und sonne


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie

wünsch der viel Spass Frank und Frau, komm gsund wieder


----------



## bodo_nimda (14. Januar 2007)

jup so iss es, ich warte auf euch und dann fahren wir nach anspach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Ich bin um 1400 an der Hohemark, wehe es is keiner da!


Dann gibts ärscher.....


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin um 1400 an der Hohemark, wehe es is keiner da!
> 
> 
> Dann gibts ärscher.....



hihi...denke aber schon das die kommen...besonders gerd hat ja so große töne gespuckt mit dem hüpfen *lach* und das wetter könnte nicht besser sein...ärgert mich ja schon einwenig das mich nicht aufs bike "setzen" kann


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi...denke aber schon das die kommen...besonders gerd hat ja so große töne gespuckt mit dem hüpfen *lach* und das wetter könnte nicht besser sein...ärgert mich ja schon einwenig das mich nicht aufs bike "setzen" kann



Hoffentlich bringt de Gerd genug Kissen mit um sich zu polstern, oder ne Eishookieausrüstung.


Wenn das mal gutgeht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

Mir stinkts auch, aber ich  bin mal gespannt was da für Bilder bei rauskommen.
Uwe: passt mir aufn Gerd auf, und der Carsten soll auch bisschen an seine Kinder denken, du genauso 
Wünsch euch viel Spass.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Den ham die überlebenden bestimmt


----------



## bodo_nimda (14. Januar 2007)

keine sorge das nächste krankenhaus ist nur 6 km entfernt ^^

so bis gleich mache mich mal fertig ... wir sehen uns


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> keine sorge das nächste krankenhaus ist nur 6 km entfernt ^^
> 
> so bis gleich mache mich mal fertig ... wir sehen uns



und da ich ja mit dem auto da bin, ist das hinkommen ins krankenhaus auch geklärt  aber wir wollen ja den teufel net an die wand malen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

Na zur Not gibts ja noch den Rettungswagen.
Aber ich hoffe doch schwer das keiner mehr macht als er verkraftet und somit alle aus eigener Kraft wieder heim kommen.


----------



## arkonis (14. Januar 2007)

sowas, hätte ich noch reingeschaut hätte ich noch mitfahren können  viel Spaß ich fahr ein wenig die Hofheimer in Grund und Boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

Ich glaub das mit dem Alpha Centauri aus Bad Kreuznach als Guide für die nächste Tour müssen wir uns nochmal überlegen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lbwp3ggmKg


----------



## Maggo (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaub das mit dem Alpha Centauri aus Bad Kreuznach als Guide für die nächste Tour müssen wir uns nochmal überlegen
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lbwp3ggmKg



das trau ich mir nicht zu, fahrt mal lieber ohne mich und kommt bitte alle gesund wieder.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaub das mit dem Alpha Centauri aus Bad Kreuznach als Guide für die nächste Tour müssen wir uns nochmal überlegen
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lbwp3ggmKg



bei dem video musste ich auch schon schmunzeln...extrem sinnfrei...das hüpfen war ganz lustig...bilder gibts später wenn bodo daheim ist


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

ja wo bleiben se denn?


----------



## Maggo (14. Januar 2007)

@lugga: wie wars?? ich war heut middach ma uffm feldi, allerdings leider ohne bike, dafür mit lenkdrachen. beige wär da heut auch mehr hindernisslauf gewese,  de oberhammer warn zwei vollidioten, die midd ihre enduros (mit motor) die rodelbahn hochgerast gekomme sinn. dene hädd ich gern en bladde gestoche, die habbe mehr dregg unn erosion hinnerlasse als vierhunnert mauntenbeiker.


----------



## bodo_nimda (14. Januar 2007)

ja schon da ...

http://thorsten-matern.de/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=90

wer bilder in einer größeren auflösung haben möchte solls mir sagen dann schicke ich sie ihm  habe mal ca 50 bilder rausgenommen, viel spaß beim anschauen!

gruß bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @lugga: wie wars?? ich war heut middach ma uffm feldi, allerdings leider ohne bike, dafür mit lenkdrachen. beige wär da heut auch mehr hindernisslauf gewese,  de oberhammer warn zwei vollidioten, die midd ihre enduros (mit motor) die rodelbahn hochgerast gekomme sinn. dene hädd ich gern en bladde gestoche, die habbe mehr dregg unn erosion hinnerlasse als vierhunnert mauntenbeiker.



Es war gut. Am Anfang hats Herzche a bisserl geklobbt ab mit de Zeit ging des. Mir sinn bis 60 cm höhe gekommen. Es is wie bei allem nur a Sache vom Kob. Schade das de net dabei warst dann wärs TP1 Team komplett gewese.


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kaum is mer a Woch weg wern die hier all obzön.
> 
> Hat des jetzt geklappt mit deim neue DSL Zugang?



 Ne!!!  

Muß dezu noch annern Leud beläsdische.


----------



## saharadesertfox (14. Januar 2007)

Hi Schwager,

hatte heute die Genehmigung von 11 bis 13:30 zu fahren. Dein' Schwesterschen war in der Kisch. 

So fuhr ich gen Sandplacken und wollte den Schilangläufer nachfahren. Nur oben angekommen hat ich einen Platten auf meinem hinteren Maxxis Tubeless. Also füllte ich diese Latex-Milch hinein und aufpumpen. Dann aber kam die Luft von allen Seiten raus. Dann brach mir vor lauter Wut auch noch das Ventil ab. Also Rückzug im Laufschritt! Zum Glück bin ich Läufer und kam so auf 13 Laufkilometer. = Im WP jedoch als Radfahrzeit eingetragen  .

 Nie wieder Tubeless. Die sind nur dann gut, wenn die kein Platten haben!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

@Bodo: Die Bilder sin schee geworn, ich glaub ich muß mal lernen wie man maan Foto bediene tut. Dann kann ich vielleicht ach bald so scheene Bilder schieße. Ich hab mir mei nochnetemal aageguggt. Des werd ich aber gleich mache...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

Caro: Respekt, aber bitte bitte lass dein VR nicht so fallen, sieht ja gefährlich aus 
Uwe: ich glaub dir brennt de Kittel, ohne Helm und dann auch noch dabei knipsen lassen ... wenn das deine Kinder sehen! Mit Helm und ohne Kippe wärs auch ne respektable Leistung 
Gerd: Testbike noch ganz?  Hab nix anderes erwartet
Der mit dem Torque (bodo?): dich kenn ich nicht, aber gedroppt biste auch 
Carsten: endlich hab ich Bildmaterial um meinem etwas schwerer gebauten Kumpel zu zeigen die heutigen MTBs etwas mehr als Forstautobahnen aushalten. Respektable Leistung 
Peter: schön das du dich auch getraut hast, Respekt 

was ich mich grad Frag: gabs nix höheres oder hat sich nur keiner rangewagt (was ja durchaus als vernünftig zu bezeichnen wäre)? Vom Gerd und vom Uwe (-!!!mit Helm!!!-) hätte ich höheres erwartet.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Also ich bin bis 60cm gehübt. Wie weit de Gerd, den jeder kennt , gekomme is, soll er Dir selber sagen. Mit dem Helm weis ich ach net was da war, is ja normalerweise nicht so meine Art. Ich mußt mir ebe ach schon was von meiner Fraa anhöhrn. Aber da war ja auch nix wo mer mim Kob degegeknalle konnt  . Die Kippe mußt aber sein, ich hab ja schließlich en Ruf zu verliere.


----------



## arkonis (14. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ja schon da ...
> 
> http://thorsten-matern.de/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=90
> 
> ...



wer ist denn das Mädel auf dem roten Bike  -> schon klar...


----------



## Marsmann (14. Januar 2007)

nabend die herren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

sprich mir nach 
"ei gude wie"


----------



## Marsmann (14. Januar 2007)

nee heute nicht... ich glaube ich habs eute schomal gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (14. Januar 2007)

die herren ist schon gut...sprich mir nach 
Gelobigt seit ihr die Herren...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

Nächstes mal muss ich mitkommen zum Lidl  juckt jetzt nach dem Betrachten der Bilder richtig


----------



## Marsmann (14. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> die herren ist schon gut...sprich mir nach
> Gelobigt seit ihr die Herren...



nein ich in doch net gläubig


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was ich mich grad Frag: gabs nix höheres oder hat sich nur keiner rangewagt (was ja durchaus als vernünftig zu bezeichnen wäre)? Vom Gerd und vom Uwe (-!!!mit Helm!!!-) hätte ich höheres erwartet.



naja bodo und peter sind ganz hinten gesprungen = +80 cm 

also nicht ganz so niedrig


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nächstes mal muss ich mitkommen zum Lidl  juckt jetzt nach dem Betrachten der Bilder richtig



hoffe das ich dann auch wieder fit bin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

wie jetzt, der Gerd und der Uwe sind nicht das höchste gesprungen? 
nächstes mal müssen paar Böcke mit damit man auf die interessanten 1m+ kommt  (ich sollte mir evt überlegen ob ich mir n günstiges Street-/Dirtbike aufbau, meine CC-Feilen halten das wohl auf dauer nicht aus  )


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

gerd ist relativ niedrig gesprungen - uwe war schon ganz gut, genau wie carsten. peter war der klopper, erst wollte erst garnicht und dann springt er ganz oben...cool


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

gut, Gerd hatte heute nur sein Händler-Leihbike, ist verständlich das er da nicht aufs ganze geht. Der Peter überrascht mich, aber ihn kenne ich auch noch nicht so wie die andern. Der Uwe überrascht mich auch, nicht nur ohne Helm, sondern auch noch zurückhaltend.


----------



## Marsmann (14. Januar 2007)

ich will auch(springen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Carsten: endlich hab ich Bildmaterial um meinem etwas schwerer gebauten Kumpel zu zeigen die heutigen MTBs etwas mehr als Forstautobahnen aushalten. Respektable Leistung ....


*Was willsde dademit saache ?* 

 Ich will hier ja ned noch mol de Gallier im blau-weisse-Streife-Design wiedderholle, aber "wer ........? "


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

Carsten: der war echt nich bees gemeint, aber mei Kumpel hat halt schiss das bei mehr als Forstautobahn, bzw mehr als langsamen Trails sein Material nachgibt nur weil er bissi schwerer gebaut ist. Die Bilder helfen ihm vllt weil du ja auch mehr als meine 72kg hast.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

CR - nur weil es nicht so hoch aussieht ist es halt doch ne überwindung...du bist halt auch noch viel jünger...damals waren wir alle noch mutiger...werd mal 18+ jahre älter...dann ist das auch für dich ne überwindung.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Carsten: der war echt nich bess gemeint, aber mei Kumpel hat halt schiss das bei mehr als Forstautobahn, bzw mehr als langsamen Trails sein Material nachgibt nur weil er bissi schwerer gebaut ist. Die Bilder helfen ihm vllt weil du ja auch mehr als meine 72kg hast.



dann sag ich ihm das ich mit meinen z. zt. 107 kg auch noch ganz gut klar komme mit dem material


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

schon klar  war auch echt nicht abwertend, hab großen Respekt vor der Leistung. Bin halt von den Kerlen gewohnt das sie immer das extremste machen was grad da ist


----------



## wissefux (14. Januar 2007)

so, muß mal ne markierung setzen, damit ich morsche weiß, wo isch uffgehört hab zu lese ...  

manöverkritik :

caro : mehr am lenker reisse ...
lugga : helm uff und kippe raus ...

ansonsten sah es ja ganz ordentlich aus. könnt euch somit im bikepark kelkheim wieder blicken lassen, wo mittlerweile einer schon nen backflip springt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann sag ich ihm das ich mit meinen z. zt. 107 kg auch noch ganz gut klar komme mit dem material



Du hast aber auch ein light-Freeride Fully und er ein cc-Hardtail (so wie Carsten), der Vergleich mit dir bringt ihm also nur recht wenig


----------



## Marsmann (14. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> CR - nur weil es nicht so hoch aussieht ist es halt doch ne überwindung...du bist halt auch noch viel jünger...damals waren wir alle noch mutiger...werd mal 18+ jahre älter...dann ist das auch für dich ne überwindung.



wer?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

ich


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo mittlerweile einer schon nen backflip springt



hut ab


----------



## Marsmann (14. Januar 2007)

ok wie alt bisn du warste net 16 oda sowas?


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank an b_n und hkn für's Guiden übbä die Hubbelscher. 
Erst hieß es ab 10-15 cm gehts los, aber des war'n dann doch so 30-35 wo's anfing. Da had isch scho gedachd, des war's hier für misch.
Dann had misch de Reiz übberfalle, vorm Lugga un Gerd zu hübbe.... "des verleid Flüschel"


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch ein light-Freeride Fully und er ein cc-Hardtail (so wie Carsten), der Vergleich mit dir bringt ihm also nur recht wenig



ups, da hab ich garnicht so hin geschaut...dachte carsten hat auch nen fully


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Schwager,
> 
> hatte heute die Genehmigung von 11 bis 13:30 zu fahren. Dein' Schwesterschen war in der Kisch.
> 
> ...



Hi sdf, das war ja doof mit Deinem Pech!  Ansonsten solltest Du bei Tubeless-Reifen die Milch schon generell (vor `nem Platten) im Reifen haben. Manchmal lassen die sich nämlich auch nicht so einfach (gar nicht) mit Minipumpen befüllen. Wenn Du `nen Platten bekommst: Tubelessventil ausschrauben und normalen Schlauch einziehen. Den mußt Du natürlich mit Dir führen. Ich habe einen Tubeless-Reifen auch schon mal unterwegs geflickt. Tubeless-Reifen sind weniger anfällig als die mit Schläuchen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

Hut ab vorm Backflip 

Marsmann: noch bin ich 17.

Carsten: so is rischtisch


----------



## arkonis (14. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, muß mal ne markierung setzen, damit ich morsche weiß, wo isch uffgehört hab zu lese ...
> 
> manöverkritik :
> 
> ...



ich ja wenig Ahnung haben, aber das sieht aus als würde die Landung nicht so Gesund werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Erst hieß es ab 10-15 cm gehts los, aber des war'n dann doch so 30-35 wo's anfing.



hihi...ok da hatte ich wirklich verschätzt...aber die 30 waren ja auch machbar selbst wenn man eigentlich nur runter gefahren ist mit dem vorderrad zuerst...trotzdem respekt an alle das ihr zur guter letzt alle gesprungen seid.


----------



## Marsmann (14. Januar 2007)

ok auch gut ich will auch endlich so alt sein ******* is das in meinem alter dargfst nix hast nie auch nur einkleines bissel geld....


----------



## arkonis (14. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ok auch gut ich will auch endlich so alt sein ******* is das in meinem alter dargfst nix hast nie auch nur einkleines bissel geld....



geh halt mal Arbeiten, Miete brauchst du nicht zu zahlen und ein 400 euro Job bringt schon was


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Carsten: der war echt nich bees gemeint, aber mei Kumpel hat halt schiss das bei mehr als Forstautobahn, bzw mehr als langsamen Trails sein Material nachgibt nur weil er bissi schwerer gebaut ist. Die Bilder helfen ihm vllt weil du ja auch mehr als meine 72kg hast.


Spässle muß sei . 
Ma Bike war preiswert, is zuverlässiger als mansche (obs am schwarze Rahme lieschd stadd blanges Alu oddä weils ned aus Tuppperstoff is 





) und nu waas isches es häld was aus. Ich had vielmehr Sorje um en Snakebite ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

genau so siehst aus. Als Schüler haste noch viel Freizeit, genieße es.
Und wenn du Geld willst kannstes machen wien Kumpel und Samstags morgens bis mittags irgendwo bissi arbeiten. Das ist schonmal besser als nur Taschengeld 
Und älter wirst ganz von allein, jünger wird man nicht mehr


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi sdf, das war ja doof mit Deinem Pech!  Ansonsten solltest Du bei Tubeless-Reifen die Milch schon generell (vor `nem Platten) im Reifen haben. Manchmal lassen die sich nämlich auch nicht so einfach (gar nicht) mit Minipumpen befüllen. Wenn Du `nen Platten bekommst: Tubelessventil ausschrauben und normalen Schlauch einziehen. Den mußt Du natürlich mit Dir führen. Ich habe einen Tubeless-Reifen auch schon mal unterwegs geflickt. Tubeless-Reifen sind weniger anfällig als die mit Schläuchen!



Tubless is the best. ich hab noch nie Milch reingeschüttet. Seid Ihr alle Beklobbt, wist Ihr was die Milch wiegt  Na ja, beim Gerd is des bestimmt sinnvoll, der kommt ja auch net uff die Idee die vorm uufziehe die Felche sauber zu mache....



arkonis schrieb:


> ich ja wenig Ahnung haben, aber das sieht aus als würde die Landung nicht so Gesund werden.



Am anfang wern halt Fehler gemacht. Aber mir wern immer besser!




MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Spässle muß sei .
> Ma Bike war preiswert, is zuverlässiger als mansche (obs am schwarze Rahme lieschd stadd blanges Alu oddä weils ned aus Tuppperstoff is
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ups, da hab ich garnicht so hin geschaut...dachte carsten hat auch nen fully


 Des sah nur so aus wesche ma elegande und ärodynamisch angepassde Körperhaldung, die beim Lande in eine elfenhafd dahinschwebende Abrissbirn übberging ...


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Des sah nur so aus wesche ma elegande und ärodynamisch angepassde Körperhaldung, die beim Lande in eine elfenhafd dahinschwebende Abrissbirn übberging ...



   Hör uff, hörr uff, hör uff!!!    Ich kann hier ned  ewisch bleibe...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

@Maggo: noch 26 pkt.chen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hör uff, hörr uff, hör uff!!!    Ich kann hier ned  ewisch bleibe...



Wo ... [cut] mer sinn ja disgred.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

@Carsten: elfenhaft.......


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Carsten: elfenhaft.......


 *abbä vor Dir* 

Edit: Des kimmd vom Danze, da lernsde Köbberbehärrschung (wie uff de Rückfahrt zu seje war; des war Samba uff'm Bike, falls es aaner ned g'schnald had)


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hör uff, hörr uff, hör uff!!!    Ich kann hier ned  ewisch bleibe...



och gerd...nächstes mal mit deinem eigenen musste es aber uns zeigen wie es geht


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Ich muß Euch jetzt nochemal lobe, es hat mer werklisch widder rischtisch Spaß gemacht mit Euch unnerwegs zu sein. Es hat mir doch gefehlt. Hier nur so rumfahren is doch net ganz die Erfüllung, ausser für GA. Es is ach net so anstrengend wenn ich hier fahrn du, ma Baa dun jetzt schon ganz schee weh, wer was weis moije kommt. 

Ich hab Euch all ganz lieb...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och gerd...nächstes mal mit deinem eigenen musste es aber uns zeigen wie es geht





 

 



Ich glaab ich mach mer in die Hos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

schad das ich net dabei sein konnt


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> *abbä vor Dir*
> 
> Edit: Des kimmd vom Danze, da lernsde Köbberbehärrschung (wie uff de Rückfahrt zu seje war; des war Samba uff'm Bike, falls es aaner ned g'schnald had)



...de sollst doch uffhöre....


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och gerd...nächstes mal mit deinem eigenen musste es aber uns zeigen wie es geht



Dürfte ich nicht einfach Deines dazu verwenden? Noch ein/zwei Runden mit Bodos und ich wäre vielleicht auch mehr gesprungen!


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich glaab ich mach mer in die Hos



Inkontinenz nennt mer des! Ich wörd an Daaner Stell ma dickere Windeln traache!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> *abbä vor Dir*
> 
> Edit: Des kimmd vom Danze, da lernsde Köbberbehärrschung (wie uff de Rückfahrt zu seje war; des war Samba uff'm Bike, falls es aaner ned g'schnald had)



Den Sambatanz uuf  em Rückwesch hab isch garnet mitgekrischt  

Erzähl mal, du tanzende Elfe


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dürfte ich nicht einfach Deines dazu verwenden? Noch ein/zwei Runden mit Bodos und ich wäre vielleicht auch mehr gesprungen!



och...klar hättest du es mit meinem probieren können...hat halt keine clickies...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dürfte ich nicht einfach Deines dazu verwenden? Noch ein/zwei Runden mit Bodos und ich wäre vielleicht auch mehr gesprungen!



Daham hams se dann alle widder e groß Mundwerk


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och...klar hättest du es mit meinem probieren können...hat halt keine clickies...



oh, dann doch lieber Bodos...


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dürfte ich nicht einfach Deines dazu verwenden? Noch ein/zwei Runden mit Bodos und ich wäre vielleicht auch mehr gesprungen!


Isch aaach; befürschde, isch hab ä bissi Blud geleggd uff dem Sofa


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Daham hams se dann alle widder e groß Mundwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och...klar hättest du es mit meinem probieren können...hat halt keine clickies...




Also ich wär mit meine Äusserunge vorsichtischer. Der Gerd krischt alles kaputt. Ich kenn nur einen der mindestens genauso gut is, un der schiebst immer uufs Bike aus Dietzebach.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Isch aaach; befürschde, isch hab ä bissi Blud geleggd uff dem Sofa



ich mag federweg...den findest du auch irgendwann ganz wichtig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

also hole mer uns alle en Enduro oder Freerider und mache dann den Urlaub nicht auf 100mm, sondern uff 140-160mm


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, dann doch lieber Bodos...



ok, nächstes mal keine ausrede


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> also hole mer uns alle en Enduro oder Freerider und mache dann den Urlaub nicht auf 100mm, sondern uff 140-160mm



deswegen hätte ich gerne als nächstes das IRONWOOD mit 200 mm federweg


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich mag federweg...den findest du auch irgendwann ganz wichtig



Aber wer sich so aerodynamisch elfenhaft uff Beik bewegt braucht doch kaan Federwesch


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Den Sambatanz uuf  em Rückwesch hab isch garnet mitgekrischt
> 
> Erzähl mal, du tanzende Elfe


Na, hinner Neu-Anspach vor dem nächsde Ord, had isch ä paar rhytmische Eilaache uffm Saddel zelebrierd (links rechts, links rechts, vor zurück, vor zurück etc. etc.) frach mal Caro, die had am laudesden gekrische (als wär de Robbie Williams 2m vor ihr) (oder war des en Lache ?)


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> also hole mer uns alle en Enduro oder Freerider und mache dann den Urlaub nicht auf 100mm, sondern uff 140-160mm



Unner 155-160 mm kaaf isch mer nix mer!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

@Carosche: Stimmt des was die Elf uns erzähle will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unner 155-160 mm kaaf isch mer nix mer!



*300*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

ne halbe meder


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

a bische Anspruch muß schon sein


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aber wer sich so aerodynamisch elfenhaft uff Beik bewegt braucht doch kaan Federwesch


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

un son Schoner fers große Ketteblatt kommt mer an de Bock! zumindest zum übe


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Carosche: Stimmt des was die Elf uns erzähle will?



Isch lass den Gerd hier hahl ma plausche........der iss sonst so unglücklisch ohne Euch. Dadefö muss der mir dann späder es Bad renoviern.  Des waas der nur noch ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


>



Na also, hab ich doch gewust das Du dich net mit som Kram rumschlächst, las des fer uns Weicheier...


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> un son schoner fers große Ketteblatt kommt mer an de Bock! zumindest zum übe


vergäss die Lupine ned


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> un son schoner fers große Ketteblatt kommt mer an de Bock! zumindest zum übe



Wie siehden Deins nach heud aus.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> vergäss die Lupine ned



Die is mir momentan zu deuer. Da behalt ich lieber die Fabienne


----------



## saharadesertfox (14. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... wo mittlerweile einer schon nen backflip springt



Also der sieht aus, als ob er gleich auf dem Kopf landet.

Übrigens ein MTB-Guido von Go-Crazy berichtet zwischen Bad Homburg und Orschel soll es bald auch einen Bike Park geben. Ist aber noch ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie siehden Deins nach heud aus.



Wart emal, ich geh mal gugge....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

Wie? Wollt der Uwe die Kante auch mal Hochspringen? Und is mitm KB hänge blibbe?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

wg. Ketteblatt:
so offensichtlich is nix zu sehe, wenn genau gugge tut sieht mer das es zwei drei Zähne gibt die en Grad habbe. Da geh ich mal mit de Feile dran un dann hats sich widder. Alzu oft sollt mer des aber net mache...


----------



## saharadesertfox (14. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...  Tubeless-Reifen sind weniger anfällig als die mit Schläuchen!



...ich glaub ich muss noch viel lernen. Einen Backflip werde ich jedoch nich mehr lernen.


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wie? Wollt der Uwe die Kante auch mal Hochspringen? Und is mitm KB hänge blibbe?



Ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wie? Wollt der Uwe die Kante auch mal Hochspringen? Und is mitm KB hänge blibbe?



Springe zu sache wär übertribbe, aber ich wollt se auch enuf fahrn. Des is ach zu schaffe. Fürs übbbe aber besser mit schoner....weils billischer is


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ...ich glaub ich muss noch viel lernen. Einen Backflip werde ich jedoch nich mehr lernen.



Da bist de net allein!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da bist de net allein!



stimmt das ist noch was für CR...der macht vielleicht sowas noch...meine alten knochen halten so nen sturz nicht mehr aus...außerderm übt man das ja auch in nen foam-pit  und ich hab keine ahnung wo es sowas gibt


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da bist de net allein!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

Da macht man einfach en Sidehopp hoch  dann bleibts KB heile 
Is halt die Frach ob man so hoch kimmt, en Bordstein pack ich scho


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Januar 2007)

Isch muß misch für heud laider verabscheue; muß misch nochemol in die A***** eilogge un was mache, während sonst kaaner was mache dun derf.

Bis demnächsd in diesem Theader. Had heud eschd Spaß gemachd (C-R nächsdemol bisde hald debei) Hier noch die Dade, fallse aander brauche dud: 34,7 km, 2:31 , 559 hm, un so zärga 10 Hübber 

Guude N8


----------



## saharadesertfox (14. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Isch lass den Gerd hier hahl ma plausche........der iss sonst so unglücklisch ohne Euch. Dadefö muss der mir dann späder es Bad renoviern.  Des waas der nur noch ned.



Wer plauscht denn da für wen???


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

GN8 cube


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

Ich werd au kein Backflip mer mache, dadefer hät ich frühe aafange müsse. Als arbeitender kann man sich sowas net erlaube (die Monate mit den ops und die Reha usw...wenns einen richtig zerlegt, daher fahr ich ja auch immer so gesittet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Nacht Carsten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

gn8 Carsten


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich werd au kein Backflip mer mache, dadefer hät ich frühe aafange müsse. Als arbeitender kann man sich sowas net erlaube (die Monate mit den ops und die Reha usw...wenns einen richtig zerlegt, daher fahr ich ja auch immer so gesittet)



bla, bla, blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Da macht man einfach en Sidehopp hoch  dann bleibts KB heile
> Is halt die Frach ob man so hoch kimmt, en Bordstein pack ich scho



Ersten kennt dich keiner mehr wenn de des schaffe tust, zweitens schaffst de des net..................wie gesacht wenn se daham sinn habbe se all a groß Mundwerk. Da sinn mer all gleich


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

des mit dem Bikepark is ja interessant, des wär doch was....


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

so ich hüb ach in die Kist, die caro wollt ja net sehn das ich en rischtische Kerl bin. Da muß ich des de Fraa halt zeische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2007)

gn8 Uwe,
dann geh ich au emol, gn8 ihr Plauscher.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Januar 2007)

GN8 ihr beiden...lang mach ich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## caroka (14. Januar 2007)

Geht Ihr alle schonn ins Bett?


----------



## saharadesertfox (14. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Geht Ihr alle schonn ins Bett?



Ich noch nicht. Ich schaue mir mal an was hibike.de so zu bieten hat. Wie ist es denn mit einem Freeride-Videoabend am 3.2.?


----------



## caroka (14. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich noch nicht. Ich schaue mir mal an was hibike.de so zu bieten hat. Wie ist es denn mit einem Freeride-Videoabend am 3.2.?



Bin ich dabei.


----------



## caroka (14. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Caro: Respekt, aber bitte bitte lass dein VR nicht so fallen, sieht ja gefährlich aus ....


Ja war zweimal wirklich knapp. Abber es ging später besser. Nur höher hab isch erst mal  gelassen.



habkeinnick schrieb:


> ..... peter war der klopper, erst wollte erst garnicht und dann springt er ganz oben...cool


Das war echt 



wissefux schrieb:


>


War das der, der im Sommer mal das rote T-Shirt trug? Erinnerst Du Dich?



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na, hinner Neu-Anspach vor dem nächsde Ord, had isch ä paar rhytmische Eilaache uffm Saddel zelebrierd (links rechts, links rechts, vor zurück, vor zurück etc. etc.) frach mal Caro, die had am laudesden gekrische (als wär de Robbie Williams 2m vor ihr) (oder war des en Lache ?)


 Carsten, der Robbie iss doch en Dregg gesche Disch.  Unn klar habb isch bei der Eilaach lache müsse. 

Had des alles Spass mit Euch gemachd. Wär schee wenn de C-R noch debei gewese wär.


----------



## saharadesertfox (15. Januar 2007)

Hi Plauscher,

wollte noch so ein Gutenacht Thread posten. Kennt ihr schon die HP der Halbtoten?

Nach euren (Schni)LIDL-Jumps wäre es an der Zeit, sich dieser Gruppierung anzuschließen.

GN8


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Kennt ihr schon die HP der Halbtoten?
> 
> GN8



hab einpaar von den jungs im sommer am fuchstanz getroffen...die sind super nett und haben mich gleich eingeladen wenn ich bock habe samstags einfach irgendwann mal an der hohemark ab 14 uhr fahren die wohl immer. werde mich da dieses jahr auf jedenfall mal einfinden.

GN8 sdf und natürlich all die anderen auch? wo und wann denn nen freeride-abend?


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> War das der, der im Sommer mal das rote T-Shirt trug? Erinnerst Du Dich?



keine ahnung. er heißt louis und war schon damals der beste dort.
ich glaub net, dass er dabei aufm kopp gefalle is. das bild ist halt im richtigen moment fotografiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2007)

moin moin,

und für unseren Teamchef: Ei gude wie......


wissefux schrieb:


> keine ahnung. er heißt louis und war schon damals der beste dort.
> ....



Das wird er sein.


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

morsche,

man war ich gestern platt, habe nur kurz was gegessen, die bilder online gestellt und dann bin ich auf der couch eingeschlafen ... ihr fahrt halt einfach net mein tempo


----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> morsche,
> 
> man war ich gestern platt, habe nur kurz was gegessen, die bilder online gestellt und dann bin ich auf der couch eingeschlafen ... ihr fahrt halt einfach net mein tempo



Moin Bodo,

wenn Du öfter mitfährst, dann ändert sich das. 
Ich fand das gestern toll von Dir, uns an der Saalburg abzuholen.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Januar 2007)

kenn ich bodo...   

EDIT: moin


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Bodo,
> 
> wenn Du öfter mitfährst, dann ändert sich das.
> Ich fand das gestern toll von Dir, uns an der Saalburg abzuholen.



puh ist die caro heute morgen nett...


----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh ist die caro heute morgen nett...



Mein Chef hat mir heute ja auch frei gegeben.  Da kann ich in Ruhe *meine* Arbeit erledigen und auch noch nett sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Plauscher,
> 
> wollte noch so ein Gutenacht Thread posten. Kennt ihr schon die HP der Halbtoten?
> 
> ...



Eben werd ich aber sauer

ei gude wie, wenn dann könne sich die Halboten den Plauscher anschließen!!!
Die Plauscher schließen sich aber niemanden an. Den Weg kennen wir natürlich. 




bodo_nimda schrieb:


> morsche,
> 
> man war ich gestern platt, habe nur kurz was gegessen, die bilder online gestellt und dann bin ich auf der couch eingeschlafen ... ihr fahrt halt einfach net mein tempo



Du bist en Tiefstapler. Du hast das Tempo doch gut mitgehalten! Schöne schwere Beine Abends ist doch ne schöne Belohnung für die die ganze Arbeit.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Was is en mim Maggo?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mein Chef hat mir heute ja auch frei gegeben.  Da kann ich in Ruhe meine Arbeit erledigen und auch noch nett sein.



dann ist der ja nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

ach ja der absatz den roterhirsch gesprungen ist* waren 95cm *respekt**


----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann ist der ja nett



  
So kann man es auch sehen.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So kann man es auch sehen.



 so caro, beim nächsten mal ziehste noch einwenig mehr am lenker und fährst nen tick schneller und schon fliegste auch schön über die kante


----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so caro, beim nächsten mal ziehste noch einwenig mehr am lenker und fährst nen tick schneller und schon fliegste auch schön über die kante



Ist das ein Befehl?  
Befehle ignoriere ich, für einen Tipp bin ich immer offen. 
So bin jetzt erst mal weg schade. Schaue aber immer mal bei Euch vorbei.  

@Maggo
Wieder Alltag heute? Wir vermissen Dich schon.  Die Ferienzeit, bzw. Urlaub waren schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

endlich auf der A*****


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo sach mal was, wie gehts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo sach mal was, wie gehts?



schlimm. ich könnt ko**en bei der elenden sch**sse hier auf der a***** das hab ich echt nicht vermisst. ich glaub auch nicht, dass da nochmal ne motivation eintritt und das ist eigentlich das allerschlimmste, das war die ganzen letzten jahre einigermassen aber heut iss echt schlimm :kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

der erste Tag ist immer der beste...ich kenn das....die andern werden dann besser, sind aber immer noch besch*****


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo bist Du morgen auch beim Denfeld?

Übrigens hast de gestern gefahlt. Erzähl mir bloß net das das nix für dich war. Als ich ankam hab ich gedacht das ich da ganz bestimmt nicht spring und dann gings. Ein echter Plauscher kennt keine Angst, meine Beine haben ganz schön gezittert . Das mit dem Zittern hat sich dann aber gelegt und es ging immer besser. Vorm Hersch habe mer alle de Hut zu ziehe, der hats richtisch gut gemacht. Es nexte mal bisde debai....es werden keine Ausreden akzeptiert!


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

@maggo ist halt montag und das nach den ferien ... die reinste katastrophe auf der straße, wenigestens ist es bis jetzt noch ruhig hier bei mir ...


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

das mit dem springen ist alles nur kopfsache, als roterhirsch ganz oben gesprungen ist musste ich natürlich nachlegen. ich musste aber auch 2 mal anfahren bevor ich dann den absatz gesprungen bin


----------



## fUEL (15. Januar 2007)

Moin Jungs und mädels aus Gran Canaria, Wetter ist super hier heute geht es zur Grand Canyon Tour , wir sind zu 14 und jede Menge Schweizer etc. wird bestimmt lustisch

Bis bald
Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie Urlauber
bist de gut angekommen?

Viel Spaß bei de Tour!

@Maggo und Carsten: noch 22 Pkt.chen


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

http://www.canaria-spanien.biz/kanaren/maspalomas/webcam.html 

oder 

http://www.canaria-spanien.biz/kanaren/klima/wetter.html


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> morsche,
> 
> man war ich gestern platt, habe nur kurz was gegessen, die bilder online gestellt und dann bin ich auf der couch eingeschlafen ... ihr fahrt halt einfach net mein tempo



wir auch nicht...


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Bodo,
> 
> wenn Du öfter mitfährst, dann ändert sich das.
> Ich fand das gestern toll von Dir, uns an der Saalburg abzuholen.



und wieder hin zu bringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Na Gerd ausgeschlafen 

Noch keine elf Uhr un Du schon auf der A****, es wird doch nix passiert sein?


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh ist die caro heute morgen nett...



also ich bin dafür, dass man irgendwie online überprüfen könnte, ob es sich jeweils wirklich um die angemeldete Person handelt! Wir haben da ja einschlägige Erfahrungen mit z.B. Luca-Fabia(e)n(e), Wissefu(ü)x(in), ...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wir auch nicht...




 Das muß ich nicht verstehen oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Gude Fux,
endlich was los hier..


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na Gerd ausgeschlafen
> 
> Noch keine elf Uhr un Du schon auf der A****, es wird doch nix passiert sein?



Moje, ausgeschlafe bin ich noch ned! abbä öchendwann muß leider aach isch uff die A*****...  Allerdings stimmt dieser Smiley:  da im Aacheblick ned werglich. Isch wörd euch dehaam, immer noch offline, einfach zu sehr vermisse!


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das muß ich nicht verstehen oder?



Naja, eichendlich hasdes schon rischdisch beantwort (dem Bodo). Mir grieje aach schwere Baa bei "unserm" Tembo...


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Wir haben da ja einschlägige Erfahrungen mit z.B. Luca-Fabia(e)n(e), Wissefu(ü)x(in), ...



oder aber mit c(ar)achne)oka  



Arachne schrieb:


> Isch lass den Gerd hier hahl ma plausche........der iss sonst so unglücklisch ohne Euch. Dadefö muss der mir dann späder es Bad renoviern.  Des waas der nur noch ned.


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich noch nicht. Ich schaue mir mal an was hibike.de so zu bieten hat. Wie ist es denn mit einem Freeride-Videoabend am 3.2.?


Denke daran, dass wir am 3.2. beim Hersch sind und Trans-Alp-Videos schauen. Weiß nicht, ob da noch Platz für Freeride-Videos ist.


habkeinnick schrieb:


> hab einpaar von den jungs im sommer am fuchstanz getroffen...die sind super nett und haben mich gleich eingeladen wenn ich bock habe samstags einfach irgendwann mal an der hohemark ab 14 uhr fahren die wohl immer. werde mich da dieses jahr auf jedenfall mal einfinden.
> 
> GN8 sdf und natürlich all die anderen auch? wo und wann denn nen freeride-abend?


Trans-Alp-Video-Plauscherabend am Samstag, 3.2. beim Hersch. Bodo weiß auch schon Bescheid und ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr auch kommt!!!


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oder aber mit c(ar)achne)oka



Du Fux!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

oh man hier kommt man mit dem lesen kaum hinterher *grml*


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> oh man hier kommt man mit dem lesen kaum hinterher *grml*



...

Wollte nochmal sagen: Tolle Bilder!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

SDF Vorschlag mal widder den Halbtoten, mit den neu gewonnen Fähigkeiten zu fahren, da hät ich Lust zu.

un die will ich auch fahren, die sieht doch gar nicht so heftig aus


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=122784&d=1168785766


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wollte nochmal sagen: Tolle Bilder!!!



danke aber die meisten bilder hat ja habkeinnick gemacht


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

ach ja man kann sich die bilder auch in einer diaschau anschauen, da muss man dann nicht so viel klicken


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2007)

von oben nach unten und dann noch aufm bike wirst du deine meinung vielleicht revidieren ...
außerdem ist das ja nur das ende ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Januar 2007)

wenn es etwas trockner ist könnte man es probieren...mein FA schmieren mir zu doll auf holz ab...das ist mir zur zeit zu tricky


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> von oben nach unten und dann noch aufm bike wirst du deine meinung vielleicht revidieren ...
> außerdem ist das ja nur das ende ...



wie sieht dann der Anfang aus?


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2007)

ich meine, es war relativ dicht an der wand entlang und wenig platz ... dazu stufen und steil.
genau so, wie ihr euch es immer erträumt


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

@Lugga: Dein Posteingang ist überfüllt... Räum ma uff!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Dein Posteingang ist überfüllt... Räum ma uff!!!




Is wieder aufgeräumt


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich meine, es war relativ dicht an der wand entlang und wenig platz ... dazu stufen und steil.
> genau so, wie ihr euch es immer erträumt



wann fahrn mer hin?


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann fahrn mer hin?



dies jahr noch, versprochen


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dies jahr noch, versprochen



cool, bis dahin sollte ich ja auch wieder fit sein...dann möchte ich dabei sein


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

okay dann muss ich da auch mit *grins*


----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oder aber mit c(ar)achne)oka



Mensch hast Du uns da vermischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo Kopf hoch, die hälft vom Tach is rum!


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

wasen hier los die große mittagspause ...


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> wasen hier los die große mittagspause ...



Ja (!)  , aber eben vorbei....

War im dichten Nebel nach Eltville gefahren. Alles wird feucht, obwohl es gar nicht regnet... Wir dürfen hier zwischen zwölf und halb zwei Mittag machen. Wenn wir raus gehen müssen wir ausstechen und die tatsächliche Mittagspause wird abgezogen. Wenn wir nicht raus gehen wird uns automatisch `ne halbe Stunde abgezogen. Jedenfalls fahre ich nach Möglichkeit mittags mal kurz.


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo Kopf hoch, die hälft vom Tach is rum!



Maggo, ich denke an Dich!  Als Belohnung für Deinen bestandenen "ersten" bekommst Du auch mal `ne Nackenmassage von mir!


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

wenn es bei uns duschen geben würde, könnte man sich das mal überlegen aber so bleibe ich lieber faul im stuhl liegen


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> wenn es bei uns duschen geben würde, könnte man sich das mal überlegen aber so bleibe ich lieber faul im stuhl liegen



 

Bei `ner Stunde reicht mir umziehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Irschendwie riechts hier streng...puuuuuh


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Irschendwie riechts hier streng...puuuuuh



So langs die Azubinchen und sonstigen Mädels hier nicht stört!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Stören tuts die nicht, aber es fällt Ihnen viel leichter die Finger von Dir zu lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Am WE wird der Halbtotenweg gefahren, scheiß auf GA! *lechz*


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Stören tuts die nicht, aber es fällt Ihnen viel leichter die Finger von Dir zu lassen



völlich falsch informiert, mei Jungsche!


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Am WE wird der Halbtotenweg gefahren, scheiß auf GA! *lechz*



wo issen der? und was issen GA?


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> wo issen der? und was issen GA?



Der geht vom Feldberghang runter bis fast zur großen Kurve an der Kanonenstraße. GA heißt (wie gestern auch schon) Grundlagen Ausdauer (Training).


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> völlich falsch informiert, mei Jungsche!



Du meinst der animalische Geruch weckt animalische Instinkte?


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der geht vom Feldberghang runter bis fast zur großen Kurve an der Kanonenstraße. GA heißt (wie gestern auch schon) Grundlagen Ausdauer (Training).



hab doch löscher im kopp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Am WE wird der Halbtotenweg gefahren, scheiß auf GA! *lechz*



wann willste den denn fahren ....


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du meinst der animalische Geruch weckt animalische Instinkte?



Wäre mir die liebste Vorstellung!  Ich fürchte aber, dass dieser animalische Geruch, wenn überhaupt vorhanden, viel zu dezent ist...  

  

Puh, komme gerade in meine Tagestodzeit! Muß mal an den Drogenschrank!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Meine Tagestodzeit hat zu A*****begin begonnen 

...da helfen auch keine Drogen mehr.

Noch gute 60 min.

Boah Eij, was en Glück dann hab ichs hinner mir


und dann


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> wann willste den denn fahren ....



Frei Tag oder Sonntag, kommst de mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Noch 59


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Stören tuts die nicht, aber es fällt Ihnen viel leichter die Finger von Dir zu lassen



naja, ich kenn mädels die nicht mehr an sich halten können, sobald das zeug frisch ist.


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

> Arbeitsbegin



da wars wieder. sack.

und der wird definitiv nicht am freitag befahren, es sei denn es ist nachts. wir beide und ein paar andere treffen uns am samstag. abgemacht!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da wars wieder. sack.
> 
> und der wird definitiv nicht am freitag befahren, es sei denn es ist nachts. wir beide und ein paar andere treffen uns am samstag. abgemacht!



also dann am Samstag, da bin ich aber zeitlich eingeschränkt. Mittags bin ich eigentlich von 1300 bis 1400 verplant. Malschauen ob ich das verschieben kann.


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

dann treffen wir uns morgens um 8:00 an der hohemark.

@gerd: heut ist stichtag.......mal schauen, ob ichg heut abend online gehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie



Du hier um 1500. Drückst Du widder Deutschlands Bruttosozialprodukt mit gelben Zetteln?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann treffen wir uns morgens um 8:00 an der hohemark.
> 
> @gerd: heut ist stichtag.......mal schauen, ob ichg heut abend online gehen kann.



*Morgens?*


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frei Tag oder Sonntag, kommst de mit?



naja ich muss halt freitags bis 16 uhr schufften ... wenn man den im dunkeln fahren kann, bin ich dabei ansonsten halt am sonntach


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

und wo treffen wir uns dann und um wieviel uhr ...


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Morgens?*




ne, samstag mittag um 8:00. also in worten für dich acht stunden nach mitternacht.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> und wo treffen wir uns dann und um wieviel uhr ...





Maggo schrieb:


> dann treffen wir uns Samstag morgens um 8:00 an der hohemark.



Momentan siehts nach Samstag aus, aber wir haben ja noch ein paar Tage, wer weis was bis dahin passiert..

noch 30 , ich geh ne 15 Min früher


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Momentan siehts nach Samstag aus, aber wir haben ja noch ein paar Tage, wer weis was bis dahin passiert..
> 
> noch 30 , ich geh ne 15 Min früher



okay am samstag bin ich dabei ... und den rest kriegen wir auch noch ...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ne, samstag mittag um 8:00. also in worten für dich acht stunden nach mitternacht.



da schlaf ich doch noch, bitte ne christliche Uhrzeit  

da muß ich ja um 0630 aufstehen, es is Samstag da muß ich mich von de Woch erhole.


Schei**, O.K. Samstag 0800


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

aber Du mußt es der Fabienne sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> okay am samstag bin ich dabei ... und den rest kriegen wir auch noch ...



um 0800 ?

Sin hier nur  um mich rum. Pennt doch mal aus, misbraucht Eure Frauen, dann kommt Ihr nicht auf so Ideen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Noch 20


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Hab Berufsschul 
Samstag 8uhr fällt aus, selbst wenn ich fit wär.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Uwe: der gelbe Urlaubsschein kommt von mir nur wenns gar nicht anders geht (Krankenhaus z.b.), bin doch eh aastännische Azubi


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

also am samstag morgen um 08.00 uhr morgens früh auf dem feldberg treffen? hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Ich werd jetzt mal die Beik klamotten anziehe...noch 10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

@ bodo: jetzt brauchst du dir noch nix zu notieren, das wird eh noch 7x geändert bis es soweit ist


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> also am samstag morgen um 08.00 uhr morgens früh auf dem feldberg treffen? hab ich das richtig verstanden?



Treffpunkt ist Parkplatz Hohemark. Von da brauche mer noch ca., um die Uhrzeit, ne Stunde dreißig bis auf den Feldberg.  

Aber der Maggo hat de Fabienne noch net bescheid gegeben. Des muß er erst mache sonst geht gar nix. Da is es um die Uhrzeit bestimmt Arschkalt


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)




----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist Parkplatz Hohemark. Von da brauche mer noch ca., um die Uhrzeit, ne Stunde dreißig bis auf den Feldberg.
> 
> Aber der Maggo hat de Fabienne noch net bescheid gegeben. Des muß er erst mache sonst geht gar nix. Da is es um die Uhrzeit bestimmt Arschkalt



okay d.h. für mich dann 08 uhr losfahren damit wir uns dann gegen 09.30 uhr auf dem feldi treffen, ist schon mal vorgemerkt ...


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> @gerd: heut ist stichtag.......mal schauen, ob ichg heut abend online gehen kann.



Habe, animiert von Deinem Posting, gerade nochmal bei der "Hotline" angerufen. Zuerst wagte ich mich bei der Auswahl "Beschwerde" zu wählen. Da haben sie mich einfach ins Nirwana verbunden!!!   Dann hab` ichs mal wieder bei der Technik versucht. Die haben mir das gleiche gesagt wie alle: Heute noch wird nachgeschaut, oder ich bekomme zumindest einen Rückruf. Hat einer noch den Mum zu wetten, dass ich wirklich angerufen werde?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Ich stehe Samstags nicht um 6uhr auf nur weils jemandem zuhause im Bett nicht gefällt 
Aber erst mal abwarten, die Woche hat ja grad erst angefangen und vllt bin ich bis dahin ja wieder krank  tue mein bestens damits nicht so ist (Mittag besteht nur aus Obst;Mandarinen, Apfel, Kiwi; und nem Vollkorn-Käsebrot)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Gerd: ich wette das nix passiert  

Achso: ei gude wie?! Wann bekommst du dein Tupperbike wieder damit du dich richtig die Kanten runter stürzen kannst?
Wann ist der nächste Lidl Termin?


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: ich wette das nix passiert
> 
> Achso: ei gude wie?! Wann bekommst du dein Tupperbike wieder damit du dich richtig die Kanten runter stürzen kannst?
> Wann ist der nächste Lidl Termin?



Noch hoffe ich Mitte der Woche. Habe es Mitte letzter Woche abgegeben und es hieß eine Woche. Würde dann auch nochmal gerne hin...


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: ich wette das nix passiert
> 
> Achso: ei gude wie?! Wann bekommst du dein Tupperbike wieder damit du dich richtig die Kanten runter stürzen kannst?
> Wann ist der nächste Lidl Termin?



am besten immer sonntags ansonsten ist auf dem parkplatz einfach zu viel los. da ich nur 6km davon weg wohne bin ich eigentlich für jeden termin offen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Also nächsten Sonntag. Zu welcher Uhrzeit (christlich)...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da wars wieder. sack.
> 
> und der wird definitiv nicht am freitag befahren, es sei denn es ist nachts. wir beide und ein paar andere treffen uns am samstag. abgemacht!



Treffen am Samstag? Ist das etwas, was ich wissen müßte/könnte/sollte???  Oder sollte dies jetzt nur die gewollte Absprache sein?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Und gibts auf dem Parkplatz auch ne Kante die höher als 95cm ist?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Gerd: die wollen Samstags morgens um 8uhr vom Feldberg so ne Treppe runter kacheln


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Gerd: bist du noch am nachlesen oder warum schreibst du so zögerlich


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Treffen am Samstag? Ist das etwas, was ich wissen müßte/könnte/sollte???  Oder sollte dies jetzt nur die gewollte Absprache sein?


samsatag 8:00uhr hohemark. meinetwegen auch 8:30 wenns dem uwe besser passt.

@uwe, sebastian und alle dies wissen wollen: es gefällt mir gut in meinem bett, ich sehe nur keinen sinn drin am morgen drin liegen zu bleiben, wenn ich wach bin und meine  noch pennt. wenn ich dann auch noch die möglichkeit habe zu biken, wird das genutzt. 

@uwe: ich schick der fabienne mal ne pm.


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und gibts auf dem Parkplatz auch ne Kante die höher als 95cm ist?




nee aber es gibt noch in der nähe einen platz für dirt biker ...


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und gibts auf dem Parkplatz auch ne Kante die höher als 95cm ist?



Nö, weiß deshalb auch gar nicht, was Du da willst!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

eben mal nen Holzgliedermaßstab ausgeklappt...1m...seit ihr narrisch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> nee aber es gibt noch in der nähe einen platz für dirt biker ...



Gibts da auch Leute die ihre Dirtbikes verschenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

mal zur kantenspringerfraktion:

ich bin ja auch nicht zimperlich, was mein bike angeht, aber habt ihr nicht das gefühl, dass so ein bike nicht für sowas gedacht ist?? ich habe ja etwas mehr an lebendgewicht zu bieten, aber der gerd ist ja auch bestimmt einen kopf größer als ich, also relativiert sich das wieder. 95cm find ich echt unanständig mit so ner kiste.


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gibts da auch Leute die ihre Dirtbikes verschenken



nee die gibts da net ...


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> eben mal nen Holzgliedermaßstab ausgeklappt...1m...seit ihr narrisch



um diese erkenntnis zu gewinnen braucht man keinen gliedermaßstab. ausserdem hast du angefangen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Ich bin noch jung und unerfahren 
wenn man nen Meter vor Augen hat wirkt er viel größer als wenn mans nur aufm Bildschirm liest.


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: die wollen Samstags morgens um 8uhr vom Feldberg so ne Treppe runter kacheln



Glaube nicht. Die wollen den Halbtoten fahren. Da sind zwar Schanzen eingebaut, aber keine Treppen dabei. Bin ihn schon komplett (ohne Schanzen) gefahren. Zwar auch bei Nässe fahrbar, aber teils sehr wurzelig = rutschig.

Das mit der Treppe war doch wieder etwas anderes!?


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gibts da auch Leute die ihre Dirtbikes verschenken



meine else hat so ein teil, das war das einzige, was ihr zu nem vertrewtbaren preis gepasst hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mal zur kantenspringerfraktion:
> 
> ich bin ja auch nicht zimperlich, was mein bike angeht, aber habt ihr nicht das gefühl, dass so ein bike nicht für sowas gedacht ist?? ich habe ja etwas mehr an lebendgewicht zu bieten, aber der gerd ist ja auch bestimmt einen kopf größer als ich, also relativiert sich das wieder. 95cm find ich echt unanständig mit so ner kiste.



also ich habe zur zeit 90kg aber mein bike kann angeblich bis zu 2 meter aushalten von daher sehe ich das nicht so eng  
mtk-cube ist den 50cm absatz mit seinem hardtail gefahren, das würde ich z.b. nicht machen, *respekt*
wenn wir uns wirklich mal treffen kannst du auch mit meinem bike springen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Gerd: jetzt wo dus sagst...aber da war auch was mit so ner Treppe die der Fux gepostet hat.


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Glaube nicht. Die wollen den Halbtoten fahren. Da sind zwar Schanzen eingebaut, aber keine Treppen dabei. Bin ihn schon komplett (ohne Schanzen) gefahren. Zwar auch bei Nässe fahrbar, aber teils sehr wurzelig = rutschig.
> 
> Das mit der Treppe war doch wieder etwas anderes!?



nicht die wollen ihn fahren, wir wollen ihn fahren....


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mal zur kantenspringerfraktion:
> 
> ich bin ja auch nicht zimperlich, was mein bike angeht, aber habt ihr nicht das gefühl, dass so ein bike nicht für sowas gedacht ist?? ich habe ja etwas mehr an lebendgewicht zu bieten, aber der gerd ist ja auch bestimmt einen kopf größer als ich, also relativiert sich das wieder. 95cm find ich echt unanständig mit so ner kiste.



Also ehrlich gesagt, wenn Carstens Hardtail seine Sprünge mitmacht, brauchst Du Dir eigentlich nur seine elfenhafte Technik zeigen zu lassen und Dein Bike wird das auch mit Dir machen!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

bodo: dein Bike ist (genauso wie hkns) aber auch keine cc-Feile. Wir sind ja auf 100mm Dosenblechrahmen unterwegs, manche sogar hinten ungefedert oder aus Plastik 
zwischen deinem und unseren Bikes liegen Welten, oder warum meinst du geistern in diversten Plauscherköpfen teilweiße schon länger so Federwegsgedanken rum die leider mit ein paar k verbunden sind


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> also ich habe zur zeit 90kg aber mein bike kann angeblich bis zu 2 meter aushalten von daher sehe ich das nicht so eng
> mtk-cube ist den 50cm absatz mit seinem hardtail gefahren, das würde ich z.b. nicht machen, *respekt*
> wenn wir uns wirklich mal treffen kannst du auch mit meinem bike springen



das angebot nehm ich gerne an. und dein bike ist für sowas ja auch gemacht, wie gesagt, mit meiner schleider hätte ich da bedenken.....


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> also ich habe zur zeit 90kg aber mein bike kann angeblich bis zu 2 meter aushalten von daher sehe ich das nicht so eng
> mtk-cube ist den 50cm absatz mit seinem hardtail gefahren, das würde ich z.b. nicht machen, *respekt*
> wenn wir uns wirklich mal treffen kannst du auch mit meinem bike springen



Ich auch????


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

mein HT muss das mit mir schon verkraften seit ichs habe und das läuft auch noch (schon bald 7000km). Der Steuersatzkonus hat halt Kugelabdrücke und mir ist mal die hintere Nabe gebrochen, vordere Felge hab ich neu ... also alles noch vertretbar. Bete bei "aktionen" aber auch immer das der Rahmen und die Gabel hält...ist für sowas ja nun wahrlich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: jetzt wo dus sagst...aber da war auch was mit so ner Treppe die der Fux gepostet hat.



Ja, der Fux hat sich aber mehr nach "mal im Sommer hinfahren" angehört...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Ich will dann auch mal n Torque probespringen  vorrausgesetzt das passt von der Größe her so das ich da überhaupt ohne Knappen drauf komme 
Wenn Lidl dann komm ich mitm HT (nicht so teuer) und ohne Clickschuhe (schnelleres Absteigen, kein Versehentliches ausclicken wenn mans gar nicht brauchen kann)
Gerd: ja, das kann gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich auch????



auja, zu zweit, ich vorne und du massierst mir dabei den nacken.


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

noch 19min.


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. Januar 2007)

mein HT hatte sich im september mit einem rahmenbruch verabschiedet und zum glück hatte canyon die sparbuchaktion im september. ich werde mir nie wieder ein HT kaufen das war mir schon bei der probefahrt klar und jetzt nachdem ich endlich wieder biken kann, steht´s fest nie wieder HT. mein bike macht bis jetzt alles tadellos mit egal ob bergab oder bergauf, trails oder waldautobahn, das fahrgefühl ist einfach nur genial ... so genug werbung gemacht ich mach mich mal auf den heimweg. 

bis morgen ihr plauscher und plauscherinen


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> auja, zu zweit, ich vorne und du massierst mir dabei den nacken.



 abgemacht!  aber ich stehe auf den Pedalen!


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> mein HT hatte sich im september mit einem rahmenbruch verabschiedet und zum glück hatte canyon die sparbuchaktion im september. ich werde mir nie wieder ein HT kaufen das war mir schon bei der probefahrt klar und jetzt nachdem ich endlich wieder biken kann, steht´s fest nie wieder HT. mein bike macht bis jetzt alles tadellos mit egal ob bergab oder bergauf, trails oder waldautobahn, das fahrgefühl ist einfach nur genial ... so genug werbung gemacht ich mach mich mal auf den heimweg.
> 
> bis morgen ihr plauscher und plauscherinen



Scheene Feierabend!


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> also ich habe zur zeit 90kg aber mein bike kann angeblich bis zu 2 meter aushalten von daher sehe ich das nicht so eng
> mtk-cube ist den 50cm absatz mit seinem hardtail gefahren, das würde ich z.b. nicht machen, *respekt*
> wenn wir uns wirklich mal treffen kannst du auch mit meinem bike springen



Wo versteckst Du denn diese 90kg???


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> abgemacht!  aber ich stehe auf den Pedalen!



neee, du eins ich das andere, plaucher teilen ja wie ich mir neulich erst anhören durfte.


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

ich sende übrigens von zuhause aus, muss gleich mal testen, ob das jetzt wirklich schneller ist.


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> neee, du eins ich das andere, plaucher teilen ja wie ich mir neulich erst anhören durfte.



ok! Alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich sende übrigens von zuhause aus, muss gleich mal testen, ob das jetzt wirklich schneller ist.



Freut mich, dass es bei Deinem Anschluß wenigstens keinen Exitus gegeben hat!!!


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok! Alles?



genauer bitte.


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass es bei Deinem Anschluß wenigstens keinen Exitus gegeben hat!!!



naja, dafür iss 6000noch nicht da, ich denke mal die probleme kommen noch. ich kann mich noch nicht damit anfreunden, dass dieses der erste vorgang bei dem verein wäre, der keine probleme bereitet.


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> genauer bitte.



teilen.


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> teilen.


schon angekommen, aber was?


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schon angekommen, aber was?



Na komm schon!!!!  

Frau, Haus, Porsche, Specialized Enduro SL mit Dt N`duro Laufradsatz, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, der Fux hat sich aber mehr nach "mal im Sommer hinfahren" angehört...



tja, so wie es derzeit aussieht, komme ich vorerst am wochenende kaum zum biken. so ein umzug ist doch mehr arbeit, als man denkt. den gestrigen geilen kurze-hosen-tag hab ich komplett mit umräumen usw. verbracht ...

aber da war doch was mit samstags um 08.00 uhr, oder ?
also da pennt die füxin noch, da könnte zumindest theoretisch ein kurztripp zum treppenzeigen möglich sein ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2007)

ich geh jetzt mal schnell am 130 mm boliden das hinterrad flicken. man muß ja gerüstet sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie.

ich glaub der bei de Fahrschul bescheißt mich, uff de Rechnung stehe immer Fahrstd. á 90mins und diesmal war ich nach 75mins schon wieder da?! 

Oder ich fahr zu schnell  glaub ich bei de 5. Fahrstd aber net


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mal zur kantenspringerfraktion:
> 
> ich bin ja auch nicht zimperlich, was mein bike angeht, aber habt ihr nicht das gefühl, dass so ein bike nicht für sowas gedacht ist?? ich habe ja etwas mehr an lebendgewicht zu bieten, aber der gerd ist ja auch bestimmt einen kopf größer als ich, also relativiert sich das wieder. 95cm find ich echt unanständig mit so ner kiste.





Arachne schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt, wenn Carstens Hardtail seine Sprünge mitmacht, brauchst Du Dir eigentlich nur seine elfenhafte Technik zeigen zu lassen und Dein Bike wird das auch mit Dir machen!!!



da is alles gesagt





Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, der Fux hat sich aber mehr nach "mal im Sommer hinfahren" angehört...



irschendwann dieses Jahr, hat er gesacht, oder halt am Samstach um 800


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Uwe: du hast ja schon gemerkt was unsere super tollen Gabeln zu sowas sagen, daher würd ich dann auch mitm HT kommen, da is ne Judy SL wartet by me drin, die kann das ab  (bis sie bricht  )


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2007)

so, bin widder da. 

kriescht mann eischentlisch für platte wechsele aach pungte ? is ja immerhin radspezifischer aldernadifschbodd  

ich habb komische platte in letzter zeit. der aane war an undischte flicke, ich hab wie wild im mandel gesucht und nix gefunne ...
unn jetz war aach widder nix im mandel zu finne, aber trotzdem a loch im schlaach. sah aber irschendwie aus wie abgeschmierschelt und net wie a tibisch loch von so nem bleede dorn oder so ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2007)

wasn hier los  

jetzt werd isch schon von de fraa zum   hier geschiggt unn dann is kaaner ausser mir da


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Januar 2007)

kannste mal sehen...ich bin auch nur kurz am nachlesen...mir tuts ja im herzen weh das ihr euch zum coolen biken am samstag verabredet und ich nicht kann...


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kannste mal sehen...ich bin auch nur kurz am nachlesen...mir tuts ja im herzen weh das ihr euch zum coolen biken am samstag verabredet und ich nicht kann...



Wenn die sich nicht böse auf die Nase legen, fahren wir da bestimmt ab und an mal hin. Wenn dass die Treppe am Detweiler Tempel ist, finde ich die auch. Den Halbtoten sowieso. Und außerdem bist Du doch auch jemand, der gerne mehr Grip hat!


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> [...]Und außerdem bist Du doch auch jemand, der gerne mehr Grip hat!



das stimmt wohl, aber ich würd halt auch gerne wieder fahren. werde morgen erst wieder operiert....also zögert es sich dann noch mal um einpaar tage mehr raus...das ist schon ärgerlich...und zur zeit fühlen sich meine beine nicht mal schwer an ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

Ohje, operiert. Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall mal alles Gute.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ohje, operiert. Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall mal alles Gute.



danke, wünsche ich mir auch  wird schon werden...hoffe ich jedenfalls mal


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2007)

markierung und n8 !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

gn8 fux


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2007)

gn8 ihr Plauscher, ich kuschel mich in die Kissen - schlaf ist die beste Medizin.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Januar 2007)

GN8 fuchs


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo bist Du morgen auch beim Denfeld?
> 
> Übrigens hast de gestern gefahlt. Erzähl mir bloß net das das nix für dich war. Als ich ankam hab ich gedacht das ich da ganz bestimmt nicht spring und dann gings. Ein echter Plauscher kennt keine Angst, meine Beine haben ganz schön gezittert . Das mit dem Zittern hat sich dann aber gelegt und es ging immer besser. Vorm Hersch habe mer alle de Hut zu ziehe, der hats richtisch gut gemacht. Es nexte mal bisde debai....es werden keine Ausreden akzeptiert!



Ei gude, wie... 

Ihr seid lieb.......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frei Tag oder Sonntag, kommst de mit?



Sonntag....?


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Januar 2007)

ich sag mal GN8 ihr plauscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Januar 2007)

Moin ihr Nachtkappe, schlaft ihr etwa alle noch


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

morsche ! ne, bin schon auf a*****

war aber net viel nachzulese von gestern ...


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie? 

ich hab gestern hier net allzuviel verpasst.


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

wie kommts eischentlisch, dass de cr hier schon so früh rummplausche tut ?
wenn jetzt noch de gerd und de lugga da wärn, wär ich total verwirrt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Januar 2007)

Aj ich muss glei los, wollt nur gugge ob de Gerd die PN beantwordet had...
viel Spass euch noch - ich bin heut bis 22h nur auf Achse 
tschöö denn.


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

aber hoffentlich net aufm beig, des wärn der pungte dann doch zuviel uff emahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. Januar 2007)

Ei Gude un moin, 

wasn hier los. Ich habb mer grad en Kaffee gemacht und wolld lese? 

Edit: @ Maggo heut werds bestimmt schonn eifacher.


----------



## bodo_nimda (16. Januar 2007)

ei gude morsche


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

> wasn hier los. Ich habb mer grad en Kaffee gemacht und wolld lese?



da hätt en espresso gelangt.



> @ Maggo heut werds bestimmt schonn eifacher.



sachst du so in deinem jugendlichen leichtsinn. ich drück mich noch dehaam rum, obwohl ich längst unnerwechs sein müßt.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wieundmoin 
Bin auch beim Kaffe und gleich weg


----------



## caroka (16. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ei gude morsche


Morsche Bodo 


Maggo schrieb:


> da hätt en espresso gelangt.





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ei gude wieundmoin
> Bin auch beim Kaffe und gleich weg


Mein *herzallerliebster* Teamchef sacht, en Espresso langt heut.  



Maggo schrieb:


> sachst du so in deinem jugendlichen leichtsinn. ich drück mich noch dehaam rum, obwohl ich längst unnerwechs sein müßt.


So schlimm......... .......dann denk ich ab und zu ma an Dich.


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

ampopo espresso und a*****. gestern bin ich hier reingekommen und meine azubine hat quasi schon mit nem kaffee in den startlöchern gestanden. heut um dieselbe zeit iss noch nix passiert. ich glaub ich muss die mal aufwecken.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie,

gestern warn scheibar alle früh im Bett?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Wies jemand ob man den Aufnahmeantrag fürs DIMB Racing Team dem Schwarzen Kater (heute Abend) direkt geben kann?


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

wo willste denn hinracen???? von de couch in die küch unn zurück???


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo willste denn hinracen???? von de couch in die küch unn zurück???



Aber das is auch schon das maximum 



Was nemmt man den für heut Abend so mit? Ist es sinnvoll/nötig neue Bremsbeläge mitzubringen, bzw. macht das jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo willste denn hinracen???? von de couch in die küch unn zurück???





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aber das is auch schon das maximum



ob mer so aaner uffnemme tun  , isch glaabs je eher net ...


----------



## caroka (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ampopo espresso und a*****. gestern bin ich hier reingekommen und meine azubine hat quasi schon mit nem kaffee in den startlöchern gestanden. heut um dieselbe zeit iss noch nix passiert. ich glaub ich muss die mal aufwecken.



Lass die ma ins Forum. Isch sach der wie mer mit seim Ausbilder umgehn muss.


----------



## caroka (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo willste denn hinracen???? von de couch in die küch unn zurück???





wissefux schrieb:


> ob mer so aaner uffnemme tun  , isch glaabs je eher net ...



Na na, den würd isch aach ned uffnemme. im Winter reicht des grad noch zum uff de couch lien, Kopp hebe unn sache: "Lucafabienne trach ma e paa Winnerbokalpungde ei, ich hab mich grad uff die Seid gedrehd.


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na na, den würd isch aach ned uffnemme. im Winter reicht des grad noch zum uff de couch lien, Kopp hebe unn sache: "Lucafabienne trach ma e paa Winnerbokalpungde ei, ich hab mich grad uff die Seid gedrehd.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na na, den würd isch aach ned uffnemme. im Winter reicht des grad noch zum uff de couch lien, Kopp hebe unn sache: "Lucafabienne trach ma e paa Winnerbokalpungde ei, ich hab mich grad uff die Seid gedrehd.



Ihr werdet doch nicht bei Eurem letzten Besuch heimlich ne Kamera bei uns installiert haben. Ich kom mir in letzter Zeit immer so beobachtet vor wenn ich die Couch plattdrück.


----------



## fUEL (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wies jemand ob man den Aufnahmeantrag fürs DIMB Racing Team dem Schwarzen Kater (heute Abend) direkt geben kann?



Der muss an den  Oberracer Rosengarten geschickjt werden soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Heut is windisch und waaarrrmmm ( kurze hosen, kurzes Trikot und nur ne Weste im Camelb.

Wei iss en bei Euch so des Wetter?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Bis zum Ende der Woche werd ich mich sooft auf der Couch drehen das Du dich in der Teamwertung wieder hinten einreihen kannst. Das hast Du dann davon 


und Fabienne muß die Punkte eintragen


----------



## fUEL (16. Januar 2007)

ich mach mich dann ma fertig, muss ja mal anderen die Möglichkeit lassen hier ran zu gehen.
Schönen Tach Euch zusammen.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der muss an den  Oberracer Rosengarten geschickjt werden soweit ich mich erinnern kann.
> 
> Heut is windisch und waaarrrmmm ( kurze hosen, kurzes Trikot und nur ne Weste im Camelb.
> 
> Wei iss en bei Euch so des Wetter?



28° Sonne, wir gehen heute alle gemeinsam nach dem Bremsenseminar nochmal an den Baagersee zum abkühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bis zum Ende der Woche werd ich mich sooft auf der Couch drehen das Du dich in der Teamwertung wieder hinten einreihen kannst. Das hast Du dann davon
> 
> 
> und Fabienne muß die Punkte eintragen



Redsd de ned mer mit mir?


----------



## fUEL (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 28° Sonne, wir gehen heute alle gemeinsam nach dem Bremsenseminar nochmal an den Baagersee zum abkühlen.



Macht doch nen Lake jump contest, khlt geil ab machen Die hier auch


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Wetter is trüb aber trocken, um die Null grad morgens, Tagsüber sollen es um 10° werden

wieso sollte ich nicht mehr mit Dir reden, haste was angestellt von dem ich nix weis?


----------



## fUEL (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wetter is trüb aber trocken, um die Null grad morgens, Tagsüber sollen es um 10° werden
> 
> wieso sollte ich nicht mehr mit Dir reden, haste was angestellt von dem ich nix weis?



Naja iss doch erfrischendes Bikewedder


----------



## fUEL (16. Januar 2007)

Machts gut, muss jetzt den pc räumen


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

viel Spaß beim Biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wies jemand ob man den Aufnahmeantrag fürs DIMB Racing Team dem Schwarzen Kater (heute Abend) direkt geben kann?



Nutzt nix. Er müßte den Antrag genauso mit der Post verschicken, wie Du. Bei ihm direkt kannst Du DIMB-Mitglied werden, aber für die Anmeldung zum Racing Team mußt Du leider den Antrag verschicken. Habe ich übrigens mittlerweile gemacht!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nutzt nix. Er müßte den Antrag genauso mit der Post verschicken, wie Du. Bei ihm direkt kannst Du DIMB-Mitglied werden, aber für die Anmeldung zum Racing Team mußt Du leider den Antrag verschicken. Habe ich übrigens mittlerweile gemacht!



Du kommst hier um Kurz vor Mittach her uns sachst net ei gude wie.

Teamleiter hier muß en Rüffel erteilt wern... 


Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen Herr "vor 10 sieht mich keiner uff de A*****"

Wie waren eischentlisch die Vorteile von der Racingteammitgliedschaft?

@Maggo: weist Du schon ob ich Samstach mitdarf?


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

@gerd: so nicht! ich bin zwar nur teamleiter im wp aber ich soll dich hiermit rüffeln, dem komm ich mal nach.

@lugga: das iss jetzt allerdings ne dunkelgelbe karte:



> vor 10 sieht mich keiner uff de Arbeit



und ich weiß nicht, ob du am samstag mitdarfst, irgewndwie war die pn nicht sehr aussagekräftig.


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

die vorteile vom racing team liegen meines erachtens hauptsächlich in der versicherung. die gilt für alle trainigsfahrten und rennen, ein trainingstagebuch sollte allerdings für den beweisfall geführt werden ...
dann gibts noch jede menge nette leute da und ab und zu klamotten für günstig.

damit die versicherung aber auch greift, muß man glaube ich bei den rennen auch unter "ibc dimb racing team" starten. für mich ein grund, warum ich beispielsweise in balduinstein nicht unter awb gefahren bin ...
gerade in rennen ist halt die unfallgefahr besonders groß ...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: so nicht! ich bin zwar nur teamleiter im wp aber ich soll dich hiermit rüffeln, dem komm ich mal nach.
> 
> @lugga: das iss jetzt allerdings ne dunkelgelbe karte:
> 
> ...



Da mußt Du nachhaken und ein bischen biss zeigen, sonst kommt man bei Fabienne nicht weiter


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die vorteile vom racing team liegen meines erachtens hauptsächlich in der versicherung. die gilt für alle trainigsfahrten und rennen, ein trainingstagebuch sollte allerdings für den beweisfall geführt werden ...
> dann gibts noch jede menge nette leute da und ab und zu klamotten für günstig.
> 
> damit die versicherung aber auch greift, muß man glaube ich bei den rennen auch unter "ibc dimb racing team" starten. für mich ein grund, warum ich beispielsweise in balduinstein nicht unter awb gefahren bin ...
> gerade in rennen ist halt die unfallgefahr besonders groß ...



so ungefähr hat ichs in Erinnerung, da macht man ja nix falsch wenn man Mitglied wird. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

die absolut genauesten infos findest du natürlich unter www.dimb.de
steht alles im netz, auch die versicherungsbedingungen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Da fabienne heut morgen unnerwegs is werd ich mal spionieren gehen...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Zurück von Spionage..
Maggo, wenn man von ner Frau ne Antwort will darf man sie nicht neugierig machen. Bevor die nicht wissen um was es geht kriegt man auch keine Antwort.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Januar 2007)

moin ihrs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Man is das en lamer Fred heute,

hier schläft man ja ein...


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

n8


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wies jemand ob man den Aufnahmeantrag fürs DIMB Racing Team dem Schwarzen Kater (heute Abend) direkt geben kann?


Kannst du schon, ich würde das dann mit den Anmeldungen von heute abend (hoffentlich) der Mitgliederverwaltung schicken und die leiten das dann in die Wege.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> n8



Jetzt gehts erstmal fein speisen, dann kommt GN8  





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kannst du schon, ich würde das dann mit den Anmeldungen von heute abend (hoffentlich) der Mitgliederverwaltung schicken und die leiten das dann in die Wege.



dann werd ich das so machen und Dir die Anmeldung heute Abend geben


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> moin ihrs



wie gehts? Hast de die OP schon überstanden?


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts erstmal fein speisen, dann kommt GN8



neee, isch leesch erst ma die füß hoch, jetzt ess isch was, un dann leesch isch widder die füß hoch. danach kommt dann feierabend


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Januar 2007)

hier boxt doch der papst *lach*


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie gehts? Hast de die OP schon überstanden?




nee ist gestern verschoben worden - heute um 16 uhr. ich bin begeistert


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

sacht ma, welchen fahrradständer könnt ihr mir für mein kona empfehlen ?





das ist das bike, mit dem ich zur a****** fahr.
nach meinem umzug muß ich es wohl vorrübergehend im hausflur abstellen ...

also bitte nur ernstgemeinte vorschläge. ich vertrau auf euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

also nur für in den flur stellen, würd ich mir so nen ausstellungsständer besorgen, die kosten unter 20euro und du hast ihn nicht am rad montiert, das sieht ja wirklich nicht schön aus.


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also nur für in den flur stellen, würd ich mir so nen ausstellungsständer besorgen, die kosten unter 20euro und du hast ihn nicht am rad montiert, das sieht ja wirklich nicht schön aus.



das ist mir auch grad eingefallen  
hab so ein teil mal bei bicycles für 10 doppelmark gekauft und mußte dann feststellen, dass eines meiner bikes aufgrund seiner geometrie gar net zum raparieren da rein passt ...
werd ich heut abend gleich mal am kona testen. hat ja ne "standard-geometrie" und recht dünne rohre. sollte also passen ...


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

fabienne


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

@fabienne : geht samstag 08.00 uhr klar ?


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

@lugga : ich glaub, das wird was. wo ich die fabienne  doch so nett begrüßt hab ...


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

ich hab da ein gutes gefühl  

aber deinem hund trau ich net übern weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @fabienne : geht samstag 08.00 uhr klar ?



Der maggo hat mir schon 0830 genehmigt, ich würd gerne versuchen Ihn auf 0900 zu bringen. Vor 0800 geht auch das Zeitschloß an unserer Eingangstür Samstags eh nicht auf


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hab da ein gutes gefühl
> 
> aber deinem hund trau ich net übern weg



den Hund könnt ich ja zur Frau ins Bett legen wenn ich geh


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

dei fabienne scheint noch etwas schüchtern. unter falscher flagge mischt se uns hier uff, aber jetzt traut se sich anscheinend net ...

also bei mir gilt ganz klar. später ist schlechter. da wird dann die chefin wach und ich muß ran. des schloß geht dann auch wieder zu


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Puh 800 is ganz schön früh,


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

> da wird dann die chefin wach und ich muß ran


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Puh 800 is ganz schön früh,




warum stellst du dich eigentlich immer so an??? je früher du startest,desto früher biste auch wieder bei deiner familie. und dass mir jemad,der beruflich mit schlössern zu tun hat erzählt er würde an sonem zeitgebundenen schloss scheitern......tsetsetse. stell doch einfach dioe steueruhr am schloss um.


----------



## bodo_nimda (16. Januar 2007)

gehts hier um de samstag?


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

jes.


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

tschuldigung. yes.


----------



## Fabienne (16. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hab da ein gutes gefühl
> 
> aber deinem hund trau ich net übern weg




So, so. Ihr glaubt ich geb dem Lugga frei. Mal überlesche. 
 Aber dafür bleibt der mir dann am Sonntach daheim!!! Unn wecke derf er mich um 8.00 am Samstach auch net. Ganz leis davonschleiche.
Isch denk drüber nach - wann isser denn dann widder daheim?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

wann der widder dehaam iss???? woher solle mir dann wisse, was dein mann nachm bike treibt! ausserdem isser ja auch nicht der schnellste, gerade im hinblick aufs alter. mal sehn, wie lang die tour wird, fux was meinsten? wer issen jetzt alles debei???


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2007)

ihr glaabd ned wo isch bin!!!   

mer muß nur ma saache, mer will widder alles zerick ännern lasse...


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann der widder dehaam iss???? woher solle mir dann wisse, was dein mann nachm bike treibt! ausserdem isser ja auch nicht der schnellste, gerade im hinblick aufs alter. mal sehn, wie lang die tour wird, fux was meinsten? wer issen jetzt alles debei???



also net das mir uns falsch verstehn : mein part sollte die führung zur treppe sein. dafür würde ich für mich ne gute stunde hin- und rückweg zur treppe; mit plauscherpausen und vielleicht noch einem secret megajump an der burg königstein ...
nach der treppe würde ich euch den weg in den taunus weisen und euch eurem schicksal überlassen. ich muß ja wie gesagt dann gleich daheim wieder ran


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ihr glaabd ned wo isch bin!!!
> 
> mer muß nur ma saache, mer will widder alles zerick ännern lasse...



ei wo isser denn


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ihr glaabd ned wo isch bin!!!
> 
> mer muß nur ma saache, mer will widder alles zerick ännern lasse...





oooole ole ole ole oleeeee oleeeee.oleee olee olee ole....   jetzt gibts abends widder ne haufen schbass.


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

Fabienne schrieb:


> ... wann isser denn dann widder daheim?????



des liescht net mehr in maaner hand, sorry  
isch tu en dir nur entführn, awer widderbringe muß en an annern


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oooole ole ole ole oleeeee oleeeee.oleee olee olee ole....   jetzt gibts abends widder ne haufen schbass.


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oooole ole ole ole oleeeee oleeeee.oleee olee olee ole....   jetzt gibts abends widder ne haufen schbass.





Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



DSL funktioniert bei Ihm widder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> DSL funktioniert bei Ihm widder!



un schon is er in die unendlichen weiten des internet abgerauscht oder was  
wo war nochmal gleich das ende des internets ? wurde doch mal hier von bergwelle gepostet, wenn ich net irre ...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> un schon is er in die unendlichen weiten des internet abgerauscht oder was
> wo war nochmal gleich das ende des internets ? wurde doch mal hier von bergwelle gepostet, wenn ich net irre ...



Du irrst nicht!

Ups Fabienne is online, ich muß a*****...


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du irrst nicht!
> 
> Ups Fabienne is online, ich muß a*****...



schnell in deckung   und net des a-wort ausschreiben !


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schnell in deckung   und net des a-wort ausschreiben !



Habs schnell geändert und bin glücklich das es die Teamleiter net gesehen hat, sonst hätts widder eins aufs Dach gegeben,


Danke Fuchs, nix wie weg.........


----------



## caroka (16. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> des liescht net mehr in maaner hand, sorry
> isch tu en dir nur entführn, awer widderbringe muß en an annern



Da wersde kaa fest zusach grien. da dud sisch kaaner die händ verbrenne, des dud eh immer länger dauern.  die quatsche sisch doch immer fest.


----------



## caroka (16. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ihr glaabd ned wo isch bin!!!



Bisde drinn unn des dehaam ............?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bisde drinn unn des dehaam ............?



Genau!  - Ach, wadde ma! - Nee, doch ned, bin hier ja noch uff de A******. Habbisch nur verwechseld - falsche Alarm!  Blauscher hald, da verwechseld mer des ma... Des haasd, isch hoff, De kannst mir weiderhin ab un an onlein-Asül gebbe!?!?!?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Drin? wie ist es, fühlt es sich gut an, oder war die alte besser?


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Drin? wie ist es, fühlt es sich gut an, oder war die alte besser?



du bist auch so ein bisschen unser "quotenordinärer". hier lesen immerhin noch schutzbefohlene mit.

@marsmann: passe die schuh???


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Drin? wie ist es, fühlt es sich gut an, oder war die alte besser?



Die neue ist viel besser, da geht echt die Wutz ab!!!  Ich komme nun nicht nur mit dem alten, sondern mit allen anderen auch rein! 

Puh, wasn Streß.... kann mir ma aaner ebbes abnemme? (Ne Lugga, die Lupin ned!)


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

un den alten will ich net...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du bist auch so ein bisschen unser "quotenordinärer". hier lesen immerhin noch schutzbefohlene mit.



Machst Du jetzt einen auf Anstandswauwau?  

Da ham se ja den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

> kann mir ma aaner ebbes abnemme?



du bist doch angeblich so gut im deligieren, da fragt man nicht sondern sagt jemandem an, dass er was abnehmen muss.


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

> Da ham se ja den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht



was solln bidde das heißen, ich bin geradezu beliebt aufgrund meiner zurückhaltenden angenehmen art.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du bist doch angeblich so gut im deligieren, da fragt man nicht sondern sagt jemandem an, dass er was abnehmen muss.



Kann es sein das Du immer auf der Couch liegst und dei Fraa die Punkte eintrache muß? Du Pascha!

Noch zwei Min.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

un nix wie weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du bist doch angeblich so gut im deligieren, da fragt man nicht sondern sagt jemandem an, dass er was abnehmen muss.



muß mich unbedingt nach der Quell dieser Mär erkundische! Die solle ja en wahre Ursprung habbe.


----------



## Fabienne (16. Januar 2007)

Also wird hier eischentlich auch geschafft oder nur geplauscht. De einzige der hier was schafft bin ich. Des gibs doch net - also wenn ich de Chef wär.....
Des is ja net zu glaube.


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

des siehste falsch, ich z.B benutze meine plauschpausen auf der a***** um meine grauen zelllen zu reaktivieren und sozusagen über eine kleine pause wieder zu meiner vollständigen leistungsfähigkeit zurückzufinden. was die anderen treiben weiß ich net, ich glaub denen gehts aber genauso.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Di bist ja hier wohl der allergrößte Aufschneider, nie um ne Ausrede verlegen 

Bist Du eischentlisch mit mir verwandt?


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des siehste falsch, ich z.B benutze meine plauschpausen auf der a***** um meine grauen zelllen zu reaktivieren und sozusagen über eine kleine pause wieder zu meiner vollständigen leistungsfähigkeit zurückzufinden. was die anderen treiben weiß ich net, ich glaub denen gehts aber genauso.



 genau so isses aach bei mir: mei A****** kannsde aach mim 100m Sprinter vergleiche! Des kannsde ned ohne Pause durchwegs mache.


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

> Bist Du eischentlisch mit mir verwandt?


kann sein. ich frag mal mutti....


----------



## bodo_nimda (16. Januar 2007)

tschööö mit öööö und bis morsche


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kann sein. ich frag mal mutti....


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> tschööö mit öööö und bis morsche



Tschööö, machs gud!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

jetzt wollt ich gerade gehen und dann ruft der kollege von der baustelle auf der er seit 14:00 uhr ist und erzählt mir, dass das mit dem vorhandenen material so alles nicht klappt. konkret heißt das warten auf den kurier......


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Januar 2007)

so...bin "repariert" zurück. mal gespannt ob es das nun war...morgen muss ich zwar noch mal zur "inspektion" aber ich bin wieder guter dinge *freu*


----------



## arkonis (16. Januar 2007)

hmm ich geh jetzt mal in die Muckibude


----------



## fUEL (16. Januar 2007)

Ei guude wie geht es Euch dann so?
Aach Ihr seid ja alle beim Bremsenworkshop, nur ich kann ned debeisein, heul


----------



## fUEL (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habs schnell geändert und bin glücklich das es die Teamleiter net gesehen hat, sonst hätts widder eins aufs Dach gegeben,
> 
> 
> Danke Fuchs, nix wie weg.........



Der similey is echt mega


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2007)

> Aach Ihr seid ja alle beim Bremsenworkshop, nur ich kann ned debeisein, heul



tröst dich frank, ich kann auch net hiegehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tröst dich frank, ich kann auch net hiegehe.



de bodo und ich aach net


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie,
ich war auch nicht, dafür komm ich grad aus de Fahrschul  un de bescheißd mich doch net, de is voll korreggt wie ich heut nochmal beschdädischt bekomme hab


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2007)

guden !

isch war aach net debai. erwarte bericht der teilnehmer ...
n8 bis morsche ...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so...bin "repariert" zurück. mal gespannt ob es das nun war...morgen muss ich zwar noch mal zur "inspektion" aber ich bin wieder guter dinge *freu*



Hoffentlich geht die Inspektion O.K. 



Maggo schrieb:


> tröst dich frank, ich kann auch net hiegehe.



aber ich war da



wissefux schrieb:


> guden !
> 
> isch war aach net debai. erwarte bericht der teilnehmer ...
> n8 bis morsche ...



Es war doch recht intressant. Hab das erste mal gesehen wie man Bremsen entlüftet und vor allen Dingen wie die Kolben zentriert werden. Es hat sich in jedem Fall gelohnt dabei gewesen zu sein. 

Daniel hat auch meine Anmeldung fürs Racing Team ohne murren entgegengenommen,  Fux.

Was nicht so schön war, mir aber zumindest Gewissheit gegeben hat, war die Beurteilung des Zustandes meiner Gabel. Ei die wollte mir netmal glauben das die bei ToxAlc. war. In jedem Fall muß sie aber widder hin. Die von Rotwild können sicher sein das sie nen Brief/Email von mir auf den Tisch bekommen. 
Ich werd mich mal direkt mit Toxaholic in Verbindung setzen.

Ach ja, und dann war und ist da noch eine verbogene Lagerachse im Hinterrad  Ich krieg alles kaputt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Januar 2007)

Ach Uwe, was machst du nur für Sachen. Ich sachs ja immer wieder, bei uns muss was robustes mit Federweg her 
Ich geh auch mal mit den Kissen kuscheln, gn8 @ all


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hoffentlich geht die Inspektion O.K.



hihi, ich auch. netter doc, hat grad eben noch mal angerufen und gefragt wie es mir geht. so ne fürsorge von nem arzt bin ich garnicht gewohnt. wer also mal nen proktologen braucht...einfach sich bei mir melden 

auf den workshop wäre ich auch gerne gegangen...dann wüßte ich ob meine beläge nu unten sind oder nicht...habe gestern ja mal meine kette gewechselt weil verschlissen...bestelle gleich mal nen kit inkl. ritzel hinten in xt-ausstattung. werde vielleicht doch noch ein kleiner hobbyschrauber 

wie lange halten bei euch vorne die blätter? habe mir überlegt wenn die fertig sind, kann ich ja gleich ne komplette xt-kurbel draufschmiegen...kostet ja nicht so die welt


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ach Uwe, was machst du nur für Sachen. Ich sachs ja immer wieder, bei uns muss was robustes mit Federweg her
> Ich geh auch mal mit den Kissen kuscheln, gn8 @ all



GN8 CR


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie lange halten bei euch vorne die blätter? habe mir überlegt wenn die fertig sind, kann ich ja gleich ne komplette xt-kurbel draufschmiegen...kostet ja nicht so die welt



wie lange se halten läst sich schwer beurteilen. Ich hab aber zuletzt auch die gesammte Kurbel gewechselt. Das mich bei Hi-Bike 20 Doppelmark mehr gekostet wie nur die Kettenblätter.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so...bin "repariert" zurück. mal gespannt ob es das nun war...morgen muss ich zwar noch mal zur "inspektion" aber ich bin wieder guter dinge *freu*



Drücke Dir kräftig die Daumen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, ich auch. netter doc, hat grad eben noch mal angerufen und gefragt wie es mir geht. so ne fürsorge von nem arzt bin ich garnicht gewohnt. wer also mal nen proktologen braucht...einfach sich bei mir melden


Gibt es auch Proktologinnen?   


habkeinnick schrieb:


> auf den workshop wäre ich auch gerne gegangen...dann wüßte ich ob meine beläge nu unten sind oder nicht...habe gestern ja mal meine kette gewechselt weil verschlissen...bestelle gleich mal nen kit inkl. ritzel hinten in xt-ausstattung. werde vielleicht doch noch ein kleiner hobbyschrauber
> 
> wie lange halten bei euch vorne die blätter? habe mir überlegt wenn die fertig sind, kann ich ja gleich ne komplette xt-kurbel draufschmiegen...kostet ja nicht so die welt


Bei mir weniger als ein halbes Jahr! Da kommt es aber nicht auf den Downhill, sondern den Uphill drauf an...


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, ich auch. netter doc, hat grad eben noch mal angerufen und gefragt wie es mir geht. so ne fürsorge von nem arzt bin ich garnicht gewohnt. wer also mal nen proktologen braucht...einfach sich bei mir melden ...


Vielen Dank ...... aber ich glaube ich verzischde drauf ...und wenns ne "ginnin" wäre und noch drei Schwesdern hädd, brrrrrrr. Ansonsde wünsch isch Dir rasche Heilung.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> GN8



GN8 luca


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie lange se halten läst sich schwer beurteilen. Ich hab aber zuletzt auch die gesammte Kurbel gewechselt. Das mich bei Hi-Bike 20 Doppelmark mehr gekostet wie nur die Kettenblätter.



hab gesehen komplett mit allem - 145 euro... aber ich hoffe mal die halten noch einwenig. bei meinem HT hielten die immerhin knapp 3200 km

*EDIT:* bei actionsports gibts die XT kurbel komplett 110 EUR - schnäppchen würde ich sagen...da könnte ich grad schwach werden



Arachne schrieb:


> Drücke Dir kräftig die Daumen!!!



danke *freu*



Arachne schrieb:


> Gibt es auch Proktologinnen?



*lach* weiß nicht ob das nen unterschied macht...ich war ganz froh das es keine frau war...da hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich noch mehr geschämt *weicheibininderbeziehung*



Arachne schrieb:


> Bei mir weniger als ein halbes Jahr! Da kommt es aber nicht auf den Downhill, sondern den Uphill drauf an...



man fahrt ihr alle material-mordend...die kette hatte nun bei mir so 1300 km gehalten (genau wie meine bremsbeläge  ) - sagt jetzt nicht das bei euch ne kette auch nur 500 km hält


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Vielen Dank ...... aber ich glaube ich verzischde drauf ...und wenns ne "ginnin" wäre und noch drei Schwesdern hädd, brrrrrrr. Ansonsde wünsch isch Dir rasche Heilung.



sicher verzichten sollten man da auf jedenfall drauf...aber für den fall der fälle ;-) aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens auch wo ich mal ne darmkrebsvorsorge machen lassen kann...aber eins nach dem anderen  ich will auch wieder biken...


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Januar 2007)

Jez kenn isch aach die Schwäche meines preiswerten Bikes (irschedwo muß jo ä Hage sei). Mansche (z.B. meine) Hayes-Bremse scheine midde Zaid Kolbenklemmer zu grieje und dann gehd se nemmer zurück und schleifd un schleifd (naa, kaa Vorlach, zum Glück nur die Brems), De Bremssaddel soll eigeschiggd wern und des würd 2-3 Woche dauern due . 
Des kann isch ersd nach de WP mache lasse. Jez waas isch abbä aach, warum isch misch so schwer due am Bersch (wenn des erstemol reparierd is, gehts wie ne schwebende Elfe de Bersche nuff ........ ..... 







isch dräum hald gern)


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Des kann isch ersd nach de WP mache lasse. Jez waas isch abbä aach, warum isch misch so schwer due am Bersch (wenn des erstemol reparierd is, gehts wie ne schwebende Elfe de Bersche nuff ........ .....
> 
> isch dräum hald gern)



das tun wir doch alle gern...träumen find ich gut


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Januar 2007)

Drum geh ich jez dahin, wo des am besde gehd ... gude N8 hkn und wer noch wach bleibe will.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Drum geh ich jez dahin, wo des am besde gehd ... gude N8 hkn und wer noch wach bleibe will.



GN8 cube...ich geh auch mal schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2007)

moin !


----------



## bodo_nimda (17. Januar 2007)

gude morsche ...


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

ei gude,

ich glaub ich müßt los, bock hab ich keinen....


----------



## Fabienne (17. Januar 2007)

Morgen!
Mal schaun of die Plauscher schon plausche


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

nö, hier iss noch nix los, die stecken wahrscheinlich alle (bis auf der fux, der fährt mit dem rad ) im stau. bei mir hats heut moin schon wieder ewig gedauert.


----------



## bodo_nimda (17. Januar 2007)

ach bei mir gehts, da ich so früh schon da bin kann ich meistens durchfahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, hier iss noch nix los, die stecken wahrscheinlich alle (bis auf der fux, der fährt mit dem rad ) im stau. bei mir hats heut moin schon wieder ewig gedauert.



genau ! und wenn man so lang pennt wie ihr alle ist das aach kei wunner !
selbst wenn ich mal mim audo fahre, dann hab isch schon deshalb kaan stau, weil um ferdel fohr sex nix los is uff de gass  

ach, was freu isch misch heut widder uuf die heimfahrt bei dem wedder da drausse :kotz: 
morsche ist sturm angesagt  , da werde ich aach mal widder audo fahrn ...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

En gude wünsch ich 



habkeinnick schrieb:


> *EDIT:* bei actionsports gibts die XT kurbel komplett 110 EUR - schnäppchen würde ich sagen...da könnte ich grad schwach werden



Bei Hi Bike gibts die für 109,90 Doppelmark

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...076de5f8a053&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=8

Ich hab vielleicht schlecht geschlafen heut Nacht. Haben die beim Denfeld mir doch nicht mal geglaubt das die Gabel bei Toxaholic war. So was geht da nicht raus. 
Bei Rotwild hat der von der Qualitätskontrolle gesagt das die Gabel in Ordnung wäre   Ich kam mir schon vor wie ein Querulant   Sorry aber das vesteh ich nicht. Wie kann der Mann  der für die Qualität zuständig sagen das die Gabel in Ordnung sei und ich werde beim Denfeld ausgelacht wenn ich Ihn zitiere. Da stimmt doch was nicht  Kauft Euch nie ein Bike aus Dietzenbach, die ham da keine Ahnung, das kann und ist die einzige mögliche Schlußfolgerung.


und jetzt schaffe :kotz:


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ach bei mir gehts, da ich so früh schon da bin kann ich meistens durchfahren ...


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

moin


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau ! und wenn man so lang pennt wie ihr alle ist das aach kei wunner !
> selbst wenn ich mal mim audo fahre, dann hab isch schon deshalb kaan stau, weil um ferdel fohr sex nix los is uff de gass
> 
> ach, was freu isch misch heut widder uuf die heimfahrt bei dem wedder da drausse :kotz:
> morsche ist sturm angesagt  , da werde ich aach mal widder audo fahrn ...



Heut hat mal widder de Hund gewonnen, vielleicht hängts auch mit der erneut aufgeblühten Liebe zu mein Bike zusammen  :kotz:


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> moin





wissefux schrieb:


> moin !



ein ausrufezeichen hätte dem kurzen aber dennoch prägnantem statement noch den nötigen nachdruck verliehen


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Heut hat mal widder de Hund gewonnen, vielleicht hängts auch mit der erneut aufgeblühten Liebe zu mein Bike zusammen  :kotz:



der hund gewinnt entweder gleich beim aufstehen oder aber er hat verloren !
aber manchmal rächt er sich für die morgendliche niederlage und schickt mieses wetter, dieser sauhund


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein ausrufezeichen hätte dem kurzen aber dennoch prägnantem statement noch den nötigen nachdruck verliehen


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau ! und wenn man so lang pennt wie ihr alle ist das aach kei wunner !
> selbst wenn ich mal mim audo fahre, dann hab isch schon deshalb kaan stau, weil um ferdel fohr sex nix los is uff de gass  ...



Um halber zehn gehts aach widder! 

Oh, - ei gude Wie, moje! 

Gestern Nachmiddach war werglich falsche Alarm: abneds gings dsl schon widder nemmer...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Um halber zehn gehts aach widder!
> 
> Oh, - ei gude Wie, moje!
> 
> Gestern Nachmiddach war werglich falsche Alarm: abneds gings dsl schon widder nemmer...



mein Beileid, vielleicht bietet Rotwild auch DSL an. Hast de mal genau geschaut wer so alles im Kleingedruckten steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mein Beileid, vielleicht bietet Rotwild auch DSL an. Hast de mal genau geschaut wer so alles im Kleingedruckten steht?



  oh man Lugga... !!!


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2007)

aktuelle info für samstag :

meine chefin hat mir soeben verkündet, nach mannheim fahren zu wollen um dort einen kaffee zu trinken ...
hintergrund : sie hat ein termin dort nächste woche und will sich den weg vorab mal anschauen; natürlich nicht alleine ...

ich versuch euch mal kurz zu beschreiben, wie ihr ohne mich dorthin kommt :
also dettweiler tempel scheint ja ein begriff zu sein (hinter der falkensteiner burg mit schöner aussicht über kronberg). von dort geht ein netter flowiger downhill runter. im prinzip nach dem technischen stück und der rechtskurve immer geradeaus. irgendwann kommt man auf einen breiteren weg, den man geradeaus über ein paar unregelmäßige stufen einen schmalen pfad zu einem rastplatz überqueren kann. von dort geht dann die wander-treppe ab.

alles klar ?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

Sagt mal gestern war scheinbar auch Padres-Team da. Weis jemand wer das war?


----------



## fUEL (17. Januar 2007)

MOin Bube und Carolein
Wie war es denn gestern, beim Uwe scheint ja langsam die Erkenntniss zu reifen, daß man bei nem Händler in der Nähe manchmal mehr Support hat wie bei einem Hersteller
Hier is t das Wetter heut nicht so klasse. 

Mir hausen jetzt ab 
cu later


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sagt mal gestern war scheinbar auch Padres-Team da. Weis jemand wer das war?



Da werden wir wohl mal den Kater fragen müssen.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Habe noch heute und morgen `ne VM-Ware/W2003/WTS Inhouse-Schulung.  Schlimm, wenn man gewöhnt ist gescheite Betriebssysteme zu betreuen!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

Ich hab da nan verdacht, da war einer in der Shimano Gruppe mit Tätoo auf em Arm...


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab da nan verdacht, da war einer in der Shimano Gruppe mit Tätoo auf em Arm...



Der war nett!


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Habt ihr schon gesehen, was mittlerweile unter meinem Avatar steht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon gesehen, was mittlerweile unter meinem Avatar steht?!



plauscher bleibt plauscher, hoffentlich schaffen die taununsdimbibcracings net dich abzuwerben....


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

Muß man das selbst hinschreiben oder ging das automatisch?
(es könnte sein das das ne doofe Frage ist aber trotzdem)


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> plauscher bleibt plauscher, hoffentlich schaffen die taununsdimbibcracings net dich abzuwerben....


Vergisses!!! Wenn Du wüßtest, wie stolz ich auf meine Plauscherzugehörigkeit bin...   


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Muß man das selbst hinschreiben oder ging das automatisch?
> (es könnte sein das das ne doofe Frage ist aber trotzdem)


Geht automatisch, d.h. man kann es auch nicht verhindern.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

was ihr so alles schreibt...immer wieder schön


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vergisses!!! Wenn Du wüßtest, wie stolz ich auf meine Plauscherzugehörigkeit bin...



jeder ist käuflich


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jeder ist käuflich



Stimmt, da hast Du wohl Recht.  Kleiner Tipp: Specialized Enduro SL mit DT N`duro Laufradsatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

der dt n'duro lrs passt nicht in die gabel vom sl, da hat speiseeis sein eigenes sübbschen gekocht.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der dt n'duro lrs passt nicht in die gabel vom sl, da hat speiseeis sein eigenes sübbschen gekocht.



 ne, oder???


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

@Maggo: Ich würde gerne mal Deine Bremse überholen! Wann machen wir das denn?


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was ihr so alles schreibt...immer wieder schön



Ich freue mich auch immer von Dir zu lesen!


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: Ich würde gerne mal Deine Bremse überholen! Wann machen wir das denn?



meine auch?


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch immer von Dir zu lesen!



*lach* bin ja auch ein top 10 plauscher


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: Ich würde gerne mal Deine Bremse überholen! Wann machen wir das denn?



momentan läufts einigermassen! aber da ich grade nicht fahren kann isses auch mim bremsen schlecht. könnnen wir aber durchaus mal machen, werkzeug hab ich komplett zuhause inkl. entlüftungskit und so...


----------



## bodo_nimda (17. Januar 2007)

man bin ich heute müde ...


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> meine auch?



Klar, gerne! Brauche nur eure Bremsenmodelle und die Info, ob ihr Entlüftungskits habt.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> man bin ich heute müde ...



kommt bei mir noch.  Fängt so gegen halb drei/drei an. Ca. ein/zwei Stunden bin ich dann kurz vorm Koma, danach geht es etwas besser und wenn es dann dunkel ist... 

Wann fängst Du zu a******* an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Caroka hat sich heute noch gar nicht eingeloggt!   Es wird doch hoffentlich nichts passiert sein!?!?!?


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

> Es wird doch hoffentlich nichts passiert sein!?!?!?



vielleicht hat sie ja rotwild dsl oder das von der telekom....


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)




----------



## bodo_nimda (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kommt bei mir noch.  Fängt so gegen halb drei/drei an. Ca. ein/zwei Stunden bin ich dann kurz vorm Koma, danach geht es etwas besser und wenn es dann dunkel ist...
> 
> Wann fängst Du zu a******* an?



aufstehen um 0600 uhr und dann bin ich so gegen 07.20 bis 07.40 im büro, schluss ist um 17.00 uhr ...

was freu mich mich wenn es abends endlich wieder länger hell ist und man kurz, kurz fahren kann ....


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> aufstehen um 0600 uhr und dann bin ich so gegen 07.20 bis 07.40 im büro, schluss ist um 17.00 uhr ...



aufstehen um 5.18 uhr und dann bin ich so gegen 06.05 bis 06.12 im büro, schluss ist um 15.50 uhr ...


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> aufstehen um 5.18 uhr und dann bin ich so gegen 06.05 bis 06.12 im büro, schluss ist um 15.50 uhr ...



 armer Fux!  Ich bin froh, nachts nicht a******* zu müssen!!!


----------



## bodo_nimda (17. Januar 2007)

ich wäre froh wenn ich gar nicht mehr A..... müsste


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> armer Fux!  Ich bin froh, nachts nicht a******* zu müssen!!!



ich muß ja gar net ... hab ja gleitzeit  
ist halt sehr praktisch, wenn man nach der a***** noch was vom tach hat und net vorher den tach verpennt und dann in die nacht reinarbeiten muß


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ich wäre froh wenn ich gar nicht mehr A..... müsste



das versteht sich ja von selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

ich will auch nicht a******!


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

> ich will auch nicht arbeiten!


kasten bier. ich liebe jever.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich muß ja gar net ... hab ja gleitzeit
> ist halt sehr praktisch, wenn man nach der a***** noch was vom tach hat und net vorher den tach verpennt und dann in die nacht reinarbeiten muß



Gleitzeit hab ich auch. Aber irgendwie fängt meine Lieblingsfreizeit anscheinend später als Deine an!!!


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kasten bier. ich liebe jever.



ok, bin dabei, wenns auch Roten gibt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Januar 2007)

Lugga schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal gestern war scheinbar auch Padres-Team da. Weis jemand wer das war?





			
				Lugga schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da nan verdacht, da war einer in der Shimano Gruppe mit Tätoo auf em Arm...



Rischtisch erkannt! Der gut durchtrainierte Mann mit dem Stevens M8 und dem schwäbischen Akzent.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kasten bier. ich liebe jever.



ich weis garnet was Du meinst?    *rotwild*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Rischtisch erkannt! Der gut durchtrainierte Mann mit dem Stevens M8 und dem schwäbischen Akzent.



ist ja hoffentlich mitm bike angereist um pungte fürs team zu machen, oder ?  
de padres muß sich ranhalte, sonst fährt em de fuel noch davon  

so, noch 65 ...


----------



## padres-team (17. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist ja hoffentlich mitm bike angereist um pungte fürs team zu machen, oder ?
> de padres muß sich ranhalte, sonst fährt em de fuel noch davon
> 
> Ne bin net mit dem bike angereist, aber habe gerade fürs Weekend eine Skilanglauftour mit meinen alten Kumpels ausgemacht das wir ganz Fette Bungte geben.


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Ne bin net mit dem bike angereist, aber habe gerade fürs Weekend eine Skilanglauftour mit meinen alten Kumpels ausgemacht das wir ganz Fette Bungte geben.



prima  

jetzt verrat mir aber noch, wo zum henker kann man denn in diesem winter langlauf machen   

ich kann im moment leider nur mit wenig punkten dienen, das kriegt auch meine waage zu spüren


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> ...aber habe gerade fürs Weekend eine Skilanglauftour mit meinen alten Kumpels ausgemacht das wir ganz Fette Bungte geben.





wissefux schrieb:


> prima
> 
> jetzt verrat mir aber noch, wo zum henker kann man denn in diesem winter langlauf machen



Das würd mich auch mal intressieren, liegt den irgendwo genug Schnee?


----------



## padres-team (17. Januar 2007)

Wir werden wohl an den Arlberg/Austria fahren. Meine Kumpels suchen das immer raus und ich setzte mich einfach immer nur mit ins Auto und lasse mich überraschen. 

Kein Problem es kommen auch wieder für dich bessere Tage


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Wir werden wohl an den Arlberg/Austria fahren. Meine Kumpels suchen das immer raus und ich setzte mich einfach immer nur mit ins Auto und lasse mich überraschen.
> 
> Kein Problem es kommen auch wieder für dich bessere Tage



stell mich dochmal Deinen Kumpels vor, ich würd mich auch gern nur ins Auto setzen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

wie stehts eigentlich bei euch mit Willingen?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

Was meinst de denn damit?

Feierabend, endlich ...nix wie weg


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wie stehts eigentlich bei euch mit Willingen?



warst du schonmal in villingen? egal ob jetzt zur bikeshow oder in deutschlands größtem fisch sucht fahrrad hotel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Ich meine den Willingen Bike-Marathon, das Bike-Event überhaupt was ich so gehört habe  war allerdings noch nicht dort.


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

ich war einmal in villingen und die fahrt dahin hat mich ganz gut genervt. allerdings war das auch ne a*****fahrt.


----------



## bodo_nimda (17. Januar 2007)

@ Crazy-Racer, du hast viel schön Bilder in deiner Galerie


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

bodo:
danke  
viele davon sind auf Plauschertouren entstanden


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich meine den Willingen Bike-Marathon, das Bike-Event überhaupt was ich so gehört habe  war allerdings noch nicht dort.



Ich fürchte, dass man dort gut Massenabfertigungen abhaben können muß...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

gut möglich. Ist vermutlich auch sehr voll dort und Hotels sind vermutlich eh schon alle ausgebucht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Gerd: wann sehn wir uns das nächste mal? Habs gestern total versäumt nach dem Birnchen zu fragen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Gerd: hast du dir das Torque8.0 schonmal angesehen? 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=107#ausstattung


----------



## bodo_nimda (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: hast du dir das Torque8.0 schonmal angesehen?
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=107#ausstattung




das sieht fast so aus wie meins *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (17. Januar 2007)

liegt vielleicht daran das ich das vorjahres modell habe


----------



## bodo_nimda (17. Januar 2007)

so ihr lieben ich sage mal tschüsss bis morsche ....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

durchaus denkbar


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Fabienne schrieb:


> Also wird hier eischentlich auch geschafft oder nur geplauscht. De einzige der hier was schafft bin ich. Des gibs doch net - also wenn ich de Chef wär.....
> Des is ja net zu glaube.



Genau Fabienne teil ma aus die Jungs brauche des.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

machs gut bodo


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie Caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau Fabienne teil ma aus die Jungs brauche des.



Komm Du mir ma unner mei Finger...  Ermudisch die Fabienne ned aach noch!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: hast du dir das Torque8.0 schonmal angesehen?
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=107#ausstattung



das ist nix für unseren gerd *lach* zuviel federweg usw.  und bestimmt zu günstig...


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das ist nix für unseren gerd *lach* zuviel federweg usw.  und bestimmt zu günstig...



letzteres vielleicht,  dass könnte ich mir ja fast leisten... Nach ersterem verlange ich allerdings sogar!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

hkn: er meinte mal unter 155mm kauft er sich nix mehr


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: er meinte mal unter 155mm kauft er sich nix mehr



 genauuuu!


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ....
> Gestern Nachmiddach war werglich falsche Alarm: abneds gings dsl schon widder nemmer...



Ob des wäklisch stimmd?


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ob des wäklisch stimmd?



Doch eeeeeehhhhhrrlich!!!!!!     Wann derf ischen ma widder ins Asühül?   

EDIT: Ich muß der eh noch e paar von den Dingern, die ich der vom Maggo gebbe soll, gebbe!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: er meinte mal unter 155mm kauft er sich nix mehr



na 160 mm hat das torque ja und im im august gibts das wieder für den sparbuchpreis von 1900 euro rum...also wer an sowas interesse hat ist dann bestimmt mit dem bike gut bedient...ich mag meins auch noch ganz doll


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon gesehen, was mittlerweile unter meinem Avatar steht?!



Langsam kann isch der ja nemmer widderstehn..............
Abbä isch brauch Disch jez nemmer um mer de Wesch zu leuschde,  des mach ich jez nemlisch selbst....   
ma gugge wie isch disch noch so eispanne kann.


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Caroka hat sich heute noch gar nicht eingeloggt!   Es wird doch hoffentlich nichts passiert sein!?!?!?



Was soll mir schon passieren, wenn Du nicht da bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Kaum ein Jahr weniger jung und schon gehts gegen den lieben Gerd


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

hkn:
Sparbuch ist ja gut und schön, aber dann is die Saison ja schon wieder zum Großteil rum 
wobeis die Torques dies Jahr wohl eh erst am ende Mai oder so gibt  weiß auch nicht was die sich dabei denken.


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vielleicht hat sie ja rotwild dsl oder das von der telekom....



es lag wäklisch an de verbinnung ins netz abbä uff de a*****


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Rischtisch erkannt! Der gut durchtrainierte Mann mit dem Stevens M8 und dem schwäbischen Akzent.



Dass der gut durchtrainiert iss, hädsde net erwähne müsse.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Warum schreibten de Gerd dann nemma?!


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn:
> Sparbuch ist ja gut und schön, aber dann is die Saison ja schon wieder zum Großteil rum
> wobeis die Torques dies Jahr wohl eh erst am ende Mai oder so gibt  weiß auch nicht was die sich dabei denken.



das ist auch was ich nicht bei canyon verstehe. da bestellt man ende dezemeber sein bike und bekommt gesagt das man mit dem torque so ab ende april rechnen kann. andere werden schon vorher ausgeliefert.

das ist ein ganz klarer minuspunkt für canyon. es kann doch nicht sein das man auf so nen bike länger als 2 monate warten soll. klar ist bei der sparbuchaktion die saison wieder rum, aber wenn man doch noch ein rad hat, kauft man sich das dann für die nächste. ich brauche nicht immer das aktuellste haben. mein bike ist auch noch nächstes jahr geil und gerd kann ja seinen blauen blitz locker diese saison fahren und dann für die nächste sich eins mit schön federweg holen...


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie Caro



Sorry, hat ebbes gedauert abbä isch muss misch widder ranlese. 

Mir geds subbä


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Komm Du mir ma unner mei Finger...  Ermudisch die Fabienne ned aach noch!!!



Misch freud des, dass isch hier verstäkung grien du.


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Doch eeeeeehhhhhrrlich!!!!!!     Wann derf ischen ma widder ins Asühül?
> 
> EDIT: Ich muß der eh noch e paar von den Dingern, die ich der vom Maggo gebbe soll, gebbe!!!



Wenn die vom Maggo sinn........gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

hkn: geht ja nicht ums akutell sein (trotzdem schön), eher drum das ja de ganze Spass den man schon ham könnt nich is. Und Sparbuch is immer so ne Sache, meine Größe (M) wirds da sicher nicht mehr geben.
Gerds Tupperbike fährt die Saison sicher locker, aber man merkt schon das es dafür nicht gedacht ist, und man merkt auf nem passenden Bike auch das es mehr Spass macht die Trails zu rocken


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kaum ein Jahr weniger jung und schon gehts gegen den lieben Gerd



Bisd du diplomadisch. 

Wenn isch des ned mach is der gerd gans draurisch.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der dt n'duro lrs passt nicht in die gabel vom sl, da hat speiseeis sein eigenes sübbschen gekocht.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Langsam kann isch der ja nemmer widderstehn..............


   


caroka schrieb:


> Abbä isch brauch Disch jez nemmer um mer de Wesch zu leuschde,  des mach ich jez nemlisch selbst....


   


caroka schrieb:


> ma gugge wie isch disch noch so eispanne kann.


  isch sach der ma was isch gud kann: esse, Maggo-Grüße übermiddeln, Rode dringe, Blausche, massiern (da rutschisch nur manchma ab...), ...


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was soll mir schon passieren, wenn Du nicht da bist.



:daisserwidderderschlitzäugischesmeiliemitsaanenleichdnachunnegezogenemundwingel:


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> [...]aber man merkt schon das es dafür nicht gedacht ist, und man merkt auf nem passenden Bike auch das es mehr Spass macht die Trails zu rocken



das ist wohl richtig...werde auch mein "hollandrad" nicht mehr gegen so einen rennstuhl tauschen...in 2 jahren gibts dann vielleicht das IRONWOOD oder was vergleichbares...oder auch wieder ein neues canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kaum ein Jahr weniger jung und schon gehts gegen den lieben Gerd



Danke! Hast Dus auch erkannt: Böses Mädchen!


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Warum schreibten de Gerd dann nemma?!



unverschämt, abbä manchma muß aach isch a*******


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> isch sach der ma was isch gud kann: esse, Maggo-Grüße übermiddeln, Rode dringe, Blausche, massiern (da rutschisch nur manchma ab...), ...



  
Isch dengk da mer so an: bad streiche, Regal uffhänge, Schrank baun .....da fällt mer immer noch ema ebbes ei.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... klar ist bei der sparbuchaktion die saison wieder rum, aber wenn man doch noch ein rad hat, kauft man sich das dann für die nächste. ich brauche nicht immer das aktuellste haben. mein bike ist auch noch nächstes jahr geil und gerd kann ja seinen blauen blitz locker diese saison fahren und dann für die nächste sich eins mit schön federweg holen...



Mein Rad überlebt dank der Garantie sehr wahrscheinlich die Saison! Aber ob ich dies auch schaffe mit so wenig Federweg, ist eine andere Sache...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Achso: Gerd, in Caros Bad gibts noch was zu tun für dich gelle


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch dengk da mer so an: bad streiche, Regal uffhänge, Schrank baun .....da fällt mer immer noch ema ebbes ei.



@MTK-Cube: Du, wo hasdn die Fernbedienung für den Unnerbrecher den de in dei zuletzt ferdschgestellde Lambe für ne Nackenmassage von mir eingebaut hast???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Rad überlebt dank der Garantie sehr wahrscheinlich die Saison! Aber ob ich dies auch schaffe mit so wenig Federweg, ist eine andere Sache...




Genau so siehst nämlich aus. Dann schau dir doch mal das Torque an, das ist sogar noch halbwegs zahlbar (2,5k) und an der Ausstattung gibts nix zu meckern


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn die vom Maggo sinn........gern.



  EGAL! griehsdse trotzdem!!!


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: geht ja nicht ums akutell sein (trotzdem schön), eher drum das ja de ganze Spass den man schon ham könnt nich is. Und Sparbuch is immer so ne Sache, meine Größe (M) wirds da sicher nicht mehr geben.
> Gerds Tupperbike fährt die Saison sicher locker, aber man merkt schon das es dafür nicht gedacht ist, und man merkt auf nem passenden Bike auch das es mehr Spass macht die Trails zu rocken



 jo, da stimm ich zu!


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bisd du diplomadisch.
> 
> Wenn isch des ned mach is der gerd gans draurisch.



 von welschem Gerd reddedn ihr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. Januar 2007)

ich weiß ich hab de Caro irn Geburdsdach vergesse abber ich weiß ja dauernd ned ma welchen Wochentag mer habbe. Bei dene Schotterpiste hier wird einem das ganzer Gehirn durchanander gebracht und mer wünscht sich flowige Trails statt so einem Baustoffhandel.

Da kannst de Städte von baue,was mei Gabbel heut  weggefedert hat  


Denk oft an´die schöne Trails im Taunus.


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> von welschem Gerd reddedn ihr???


----------



## fUEL (17. Januar 2007)

unn nun liebe Caro *nachträglich *alles Gute zum Geburtstach, siehsde hab nix verrade abber selbst vergesse.      

Hoffe Du verzeihst mir noch mal


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>



:daissernochemaderschlitzäugische...:


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> unn nun liebe Caro *nachträglich *alles Gute zum Geburtstach, siehsde hab nix verrade abber selbst vergesse.
> 
> Hoffe Du verzeihst mir noch mal



des vergesse villaachd, abbä des nahezu öffendlich mache...


----------



## fUEL (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> des vergesse villaachd, abbä des nahezu öffendlich mache...



 und dadruff noch rumzuhacke 

Bis meueFrank


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> und dadruff noch rumzuhacke
> 
> Bis meueFrank



Bis moje Frank!

Ich hack ned uff Dir rum. Ich hab Dich doch aach gern!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Januar 2007)

Moin,  
ich bin neu in Frankfurt und kenne mich in den Wäldern hier absolut gar nicht aus. Deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich mich am Wochenende bei euch anschließen kann....sofern ihr am WE fahrt!
Ich wohne in Oberrad und komme eigentlich aus Osnabrück. Bin jetzt Beruflich hier gelandet.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2007)

wie   wo   waaaaasss  
botzeltach unn kaaner sacht was  
da muß erst aaner von de kanare grüße schicke  

also dann  caro nachträglich, wie lang jetzt auch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin neu in Frankfurt und kenne mich in den Wäldern hier absolut gar nicht aus. Deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich mich am Wochenende bei euch anschließen kann....sofern ihr am WE fahrt!
> Ich wohne in Oberrad und komme eigentlich aus Osnabrück. Bin jetzt Beruflich hier gelandet.
> Gruß
> Marco



Hi Marco,
klar, kannst Dich gerne mal anschließen!  Samstag wollten Lucafabian und Maggo ab 8 Uhr fahren. Könnte aber sein, dass da die Planungen noch etwas verschoben werden. Ist zwar manchmal etwas "schwierig" diesem Fred zu folgen, aber vielleicht geht es ja bis zum Wochenende.
Habe mal in Deinen Oberrad-Fred geschaut. Wollte da nicht einer durch den Frankfurter Stadtwald fahren?
Was fährst Du denn so? Auch Trails?


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


>



der passt übrischens auch net ins bionicon, du brauchst e gabbel mit steckax. k.a. obs da en adabder gebbe dud.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der passt übrischens auch net ins bionicon, du brauchst e gabbel mit steckax. k.a. obs da en adabder gebbe dud.



fer was fer beigs issn der ibberhaubd???


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin neu in Frankfurt und kenne mich in den Wäldern hier absolut gar nicht aus. Deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich mich am Wochenende bei euch anschließen kann....sofern ihr am WE fahrt!
> Ich wohne in Oberrad und komme eigentlich aus Osnabrück. Bin jetzt Beruflich hier gelandet.
> Gruß
> Marco


Vllt habe ich am Samstag kurz Zeit.  Wollen wir mal telefonieren?  




wissefux schrieb:


> .....botzeltach unn kaaner sacht was  .....



Die hamm nix gesacht weil se des eischendlich alle ned gewusst hamm. 

hamm...des erinnert misch an den Försder der die böse artikel schreiwwe lässt. 

Dank der schee


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> fer was fer beigs issn der ibberhaubd???



ei du brauchst halt e gabbel mit steggax. sowas ala pike odder e36van odder so. dann geht des.


----------



## Marsmann (17. Januar 2007)

naben die herren(und damen)

de schuhe sid doch gekommen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (17. Januar 2007)




----------



## Marsmann (17. Januar 2007)

shit wiso funzen die bilder nicht
egal nochmal in klein:


----------



## Marsmann (17. Januar 2007)

kann mir mal wer erklären wie das mit den bildern funzt also mit den großen


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> naben die herren(und damen)
> 
> de schuhe sid doch gekommen!!!



ei gude, wie.

Und, passen die Bootchen? Gefallen sie Dir?


----------



## Marsmann (17. Januar 2007)

jo voll geoil alles passt und alles toll... könnt ih die großen bilder sehen?


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> fer was fer beigs issn der ibberhaubd???



ich hab steckachse  bei mir passt der


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> kann mir mal wer erklären wie das mit den bildern funzt also mit den großen





Marsmann schrieb:


> jo voll geoil alles passt und alles toll... könnt ih die großen bilder sehen?



Schön! 

Welche großen Bilder? Wenn man auf die Miniaturansicht klickt, bekommt man es groß dargestellt. Wenn Du die Bilder direkt groß in Deinem Beitrag abbilden willst, mußt Du sie erst in eines Deiner Fotoalben hochladen und dann den ersten Link unter dem hochgeladenen Bild kopieren und in den Beitrag einfügen.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich hab steckachse  bei mir passt der



ne paßt auch nicht, da wäre der Satz ja faßt teurer, als das ganze Rad...


----------



## Marsmann (17. Januar 2007)

achso soo funzt das


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ne paßt auch nicht, da wäre der Satz ja faßt teurer, als das ganze Rad...



deswegen hat das aktuelle torque 8 die räder auch schon drauf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> deswegen hat das aktuelle torque 8 die räder auch schon drauf ;-)



Im Mom könnt ich mir nich ma den LRS leisten...  geschweige denn das torque! Aber vielleicht ginge ja doch das Specialized Enduro SL?!


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im Mom könnt ich mir nich ma den LRS leisten...  geschweige denn das torque! Aber vielleicht ginge ja doch das Specialized Enduro SL?!



geh doch zur bank - du als arbeitender mensch bekommst doch eigentlich immer flocken


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> klar, kannst Dich gerne mal anschließen!  Samstag wollten Lucafabian und Maggo ab 8 Uhr fahren. Könnte aber sein, dass da die Planungen noch etwas verschoben werden. Ist zwar manchmal etwas "schwierig" diesem Fred zu folgen, aber vielleicht geht es ja bis zum Wochenende.
> Habe mal in Deinen Oberrad-Fred geschaut. Wollte da nicht einer durch den Frankfurter Stadtwald fahren?
> Was fährst Du denn so? Auch Trails?



Ich fahr so ziemlich alles....geb mir jedenfalls Mühe  
Am liebsten Fahr ich lange und hart   wenn meine Kondition da mitmacht.
Das mit Samstag hört sich echt gut an. Ich werde am Besten mal euren Fred beobachten und dann am Freitag nochmal kontakt aufnehmen

Gruß


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> sten Fahr ich lange und hart   wenn meine Kondition da mitmacht.



ach du ahnst es nicht *lach* also kein fahrpartner für mich...ich mags eher gemütlich, dafür aber gerne mit schwierigeren stellen und hüpfern...


----------



## Marsmann (17. Januar 2007)

dsas kingt ába komisch was ihr da redet....


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Vllt habe ich am Samstag kurz Zeit.  Wollen wir mal telefonieren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab gerade gelesen, dass Lucafabian und Maggo am Samstag ab 8 Uhr fahren wollen....ich wollte da wohl mitfahren.   Hab keine Ahnung wie es bei dir aussieht. Können allerdings auch gerne mal telefonieren.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> geh doch zur bank - du als arbeitender mensch bekommst doch eigentlich immer flocken



Hast Du ne Skimaske? Anders werde ich da kaum mehr welches bekommen.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> dsas kingt ába komisch was ihr da redet....



Was denn genau?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach du ahnst es nicht *lach* also kein fahrpartner für mich...ich mags eher gemütlich, dafür aber gerne mit schwierigeren stellen und hüpfern...




Schwierig find ich auch sehr geil.....das mit dem Hüpfen laß ich lieber. Hab zuviel angst um mein Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (17. Januar 2007)

ach auch egal


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ach auch egal



Wieso? Hier ist niemals nie nicht nichts egal!!!


----------



## Marsmann (17. Januar 2007)

sagt mal ist das schlimm wen  ich nicht di bei den schuhen mitgelieferten sidi-schrauben sondern die bei den cleats beiliegenden shimano-schrauben nehme?


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Schwierig find ich auch sehr geil.....das mit dem Hüpfen laß ich lieber. Hab zuviel angst um mein Bike



Wir haben letztes Wochenende festgestellt, dass dies mit jedem Rad und jedem Fahrergewicht klappt!!!


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> sagt mal ist das schlimm wen  ich nicht di bei den schuhen mitgelieferten sidi-schrauben sondern die bei den cleats beiliegenden shimano-schrauben nehme?



Wenn sie von Gewinde und Länge her passen, ist das ok! Vielleicht sogar besser.


----------



## Marsmann (17. Januar 2007)

ok dann nehme ich die
die unterscheiden sich nur vonner imbus-größer her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir haben letztes Wochenende festgestellt, dass dies mit jedem Rad und jedem Fahrergewicht klappt!!!



Na wenn das so ist, dann fang ich jetzt auch an zu hüpfen  
.....vielleicht!


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist, dann fang ich jetzt auch an zu hüpfen
> .....vielleicht!



Klar!  Ein bisschen Überwindung hat es anfangs allerdings schon gekostet...


----------



## Marsmann (17. Januar 2007)

will auch (hüpfen und biken) bei uns is so miese wetter dsas geht gar net


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie!

hkn: am Torque8 ist nicht der n´duro drauf, sondern irgendein DT LRS.
Gerd: bei deinem Tupperbike hätte ich auf was anderes gewettet, als auf Skimaske


----------



## Marsmann (17. Januar 2007)

nabend crazy racer


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> hkn: am Torque8 ist nicht der n´duro drauf, sondern irgendein DT LRS.
> Gerd: bei deinem Tupperbike hätte ich auf was anderes gewettet, als auf Skimaske



hkn und ich diskutierten lediglich, wo man den N`duro LRS nutzen könnte.

Bzgl. Tupperbike: Das finanziere ich (immer noch). Und Du kennst das ja: Weiber, diverse Alimente, ...


----------



## Marsmann (17. Januar 2007)

was ist ein tupperbike?


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> was ist ein tupperbike?



Eins aus Plastik (Carbon).


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Mit lebenslanger Garantie. Wie Tupper halt


----------



## Marsmann (17. Januar 2007)

achso
na dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Aber Gerd, wenn dus nur nicht willst weils nicht aus Plastik ist, die Sattelstütze ist es!


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Aber Gerd, wenn dus nur nicht willst weils nicht aus Plastik ist, die Sattelstütze ist es!



beim torque?


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hab zuviel angst um mein Bike



ach kommste einfach nächstes mal mit wenn wir mal wieder den lidl parkplatz ausprobieren und schon haste weniger angst ums bike ;-)

frag den MTK-Cube - der hüpft auch mit seinem HT 50 cm. ist doch ein MTB sowas muss es schon aushalten  und wenn nicht haste entweder garantie oder nen grund ein neues zu kaufen


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir haben letztes Wochenende festgestellt, dass dies mit jedem Rad und jedem Fahrergewicht klappt!!!



mist da hatte ich schon gepostet  aber du spricht mir aus der seele


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bzgl. Tupperbike: Das finanziere ich (immer noch).



gehts dir wie mir...ich zahl auch noch ab...aber was machen wir nicht alle für unser hobby


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Jopp, beim Torque8 is ne Syntace p6 carbon dran. Frag mich nicht wofür, ich würd lieber 100e weniger zahlen und dafür ne Ritchey comp drin haben


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gehts dir wie mir...ich zahl auch noch ab...aber was machen wir nicht alle für unser hobby


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: am Torque8 ist nicht der n´duro drauf, sondern irgendein DT LRS.



ok, ich will eh den gelben mavic systemlaufradsatz


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Jopp, beim Torque8 is ne Syntace p6 carbon dran. Frag mich nicht wofür, ich würd lieber 100e weniger zahlen und dafür ne Ritchey comp drin haben



ooch, naja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Ihr wollt mich verar*chen oder? Ich als kleiner Azubi kann sparen bis ichs komplett zahlen kann (mein xc6 letzen märz) und ihr vollberufstätigen Kerle müsst Finanzieren?!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok, ich will eh den gelben mavic systemlaufradsatz



willst du etwa schon wieder n neues torque?


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mich verar*chen oder? Ich als kleiner Azubi kann sparen bis ichs komplett zahlen kann (mein xc6 letzen märz) und ihr vollberufstätigen Kerle müsst Finanzieren?!



da kannste mal sehen


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich hab steckachse  bei mir passt der



die sinn abber net gelb, sondern schick, also nicht dein geschmack....


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> willst du etwa schon wieder n neues torque?



nee, nee. das fahr ich jetzt erstmal ne weile. bin super zufrieden mit. macht alles mit was ich mir zur zeit selbst zutraue, fährt sich hammermässig. quasi rund-um-glücklich. nur im sommer halt irgendwann den anderen LRS - aber auch nur weil ich den stylisch finde und damit ich im winter nen zweiten satz für die spikes habe  brauchen tue ich den nicht wirklich...


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die sinn abber net gelb, sondern schick, also nicht dein geschmack....



maggo nu mal net soweit aus dem fenster lehnen *lach* über geschmack lässt sich mal nu nicht streiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Ich will Federweg 
Ich brauch n Enduro


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

also wenn du federweg brauchst dann ist das ironwood auf jedenfall was für dich oder auch das hier -> http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/bicycles/full.php?bike=v10 finde ich auch sehr cool


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mich verar*chen oder? Ich als kleiner Azubi kann sparen bis ichs komplett zahlen kann (mein xc6 letzen märz) und ihr vollberufstätigen Kerle müsst Finanzieren?!



locker bleiben, wie hich ist deine miete, deine steuerabzüge, auto, lebenspartner sonstige aufwendungen zb. für nahrung und erst dann kommt ja das was sonst noch spass macht, das notwendige übel abgerechnet biste bei locker über 1000doppelmark.  wenn ich anfang zu rechnen kommen mir die tränen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also wenn du federweg brauchst dann ist das ironwood auf jedenfall was für dich oder auch das hier -> http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/bicycles/full.php?bike=v10 finde ich auch sehr cool



durchaus nett, aber ich will Federweg der auch noch bergauf fährt


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> maggo nu mal net soweit aus dem fenster lehnen *lach* über geschmack lässt sich mal nu nicht streiten...



über deinen schon.


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hab gerade gelesen, dass Lucafabian und Maggo am Samstag ab 8 Uhr fahren wollen....ich wollte da wohl mitfahren.   Hab keine Ahnung wie es bei dir aussieht. Können allerdings auch gerne mal telefonieren.
> Gruß
> Marco



Das ist mir zu früh.  Ich ruf Dich mal an. Wenn Du eher lange, harte Touren fährst wird es eh schwer für mich.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> über deinen schon.



hmmm, nö. ich weiß ja das ich guten geschmack habe


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu früh.  Ich ruf Dich mal an. Wenn Du eher lange, harte Touren fährst wird es eh schwer für mich.



haste das von mir abgeschaut? ich meine das tiefstapeln?


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mich verar*chen oder? Ich als kleiner Azubi kann sparen bis ichs komplett zahlen kann (mein xc6 letzen märz) und ihr vollberufstätigen Kerle müsst Finanzieren?!



Crazy, sorry aber Du wohnst zu Hause. Das Leben wird immer teurer.


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2007)

kann mal einer einen kurs zum reifenflicken anbieten ?

habs jetzt zum zweiten mal an unterschiedlichen rädern geschafft, einen schlauch zu wechseln, den mantel haargenau untersucht. und trotzdem hat es die luft wieder mal geschafft, den reifen zu verlassen und sich in der atmosphäre meines kellerraumes aufzulösen     

beim ersten mal war der flicken irgendwie undicht. mal gucken, was jetzt wieder ist.

ich hasse es   und das alles völlig ohne zeitdruck und rennstress, zu hause im trockenen und warmen und mit ausreichend guter beleuchtung.

wie soll das noch enden, wenn ich mal wieder im taunus unterwegs bin   

so, hier hab ich uffgehört zu lese. bis morsche denn, die pflicht ruft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> haste das von mir abgeschaut? ich meine das tiefstapeln?



Wenn einer, den ich nicht kenne, von langen, harten Touren spricht, gehe ich erst mal in Deckung.


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kann mal einer einen kurs zum reifenflicken anbieten ?
> 
> habs jetzt zum zweiten mal an unterschiedlichen rädern geschafft, einen schlauch zu wechseln, den mantel haargenau untersucht. und trotzdem hat es die luft wieder mal geschafft, den reifen zu verlassen und sich in der atmosphäre meines kellerraumes aufzulösen
> 
> ...



Oh, da hasde mei Mitgefühl. Gibbd nix schlimmeres, als wenn mer denkt, mer kanns ned mer. Abbä moje grisde des hie.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

was ein Vorlage Caro, was für eine Vorlage


----------



## bikesting (17. Januar 2007)

hallo , ich bin neu hier


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was ein Vorlage Caro, was für eine Vorlage



Des wolld isch gaa ned.   Abbä die is echt subbä.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

hi bikesting, 
willkommen im Plauscherfred


----------



## bikesting (17. Januar 2007)

ich weiß garnicht wie das hier funzt


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Hi bikesting 
grade angemeldet


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

bikesting schrieb:


> ich weiß garnicht wie das hier funzt



was genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesting (17. Januar 2007)

Hilfe, und Danke für die Willkommensgrüße


----------



## bikesting (17. Januar 2007)

Ich kenne mich in Foren nicht aus, es ist mein erstes Mal


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

bikesting schrieb:


> Hilfe, und Danke für die Willkommensgrüße



scheint doch zu funzen  aber caroka du musst dich doch nicht verstecken...ich bin doch die bergaufbremse


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kann mal einer einen kurs zum reifenflicken anbieten ?
> 
> habs jetzt zum zweiten mal an unterschiedlichen rädern geschafft, einen schlauch zu wechseln, den mantel haargenau untersucht. und trotzdem hat es die luft wieder mal geschafft, den reifen zu verlassen und sich in der atmosphäre meines kellerraumes aufzulösen
> 
> ...




vielleicht hast du unterdruck im keller


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

bikesting schrieb:


> ich weiß garnicht wie das hier funzt



eigentlich kennen wir uns hier alle im fred. da wir immer in unterschiedlichen gruppen zu unterschiedlichen zeiten, teilweise unmöglichen zeiten biken, nutzen wir das hier so als komunikationszentrum.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

bikesting schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich in Foren nicht aus, es ist mein erstes Mal



hi bikesting!

wie kann man dir helfen, die anmeldung hast hinter dir, wie man beiträge ließt und schreibt hast du verstanden, dann steht der fröhlichen plauscherei nix mehr im weg. erzähl mal, wo kommst du her wo fährst du was fährst du???


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

bikesting schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich in Foren nicht aus, es ist mein erstes Mal



hihi für uns war es ja auch irgendwann das erste mal...egal bei was  hier biste richtig...hier gibts eigentlich keine frage die zu peinlich wäre gefragt zu werden und eigentlich sind auch alle sehr hilfsbereit...ich mag die plauscher hier  bis auf maggo *lachweg* aber das kriegen wir auch noch -> GELB IST TOLL


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

also crazy, ich drück mal nicht auf zitieren, für die leute die hier kein dsl 100000000 haben. ich finde den aufpreis für ne p6 gegenüber so ner krüppligen ritchey comp auf jedenfall gerechtfertigt


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> scheint doch zu funzen  aber caroka du musst dich doch nicht verstecken...ich bin doch die bergaufbremse



Vor allem bist du ein spaßvogel und wenn ich dich die trails runterhacken sehe wird mir immer abwechselnd heiss und kalt.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

CR - findest das torque wohl ziemlich geil...


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

> GELB IST TOLL



gelb iss klasse....


----------



## bikesting (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo, noch jemand da???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

hm, haste recht, das Bild ist doch n Stückelchen größer als geplant  naja, sind ja eh gleich eine Seite weiter 
Ich glaub sogar das die p6 gar nicht "so" teuer ist, ist wohl sogar grad in dem Test in der Mountainbike. Aber bringt ja nix wenn ich nachher der einzige mit nem Sofabike bin, dann würd ich ja nur bremsen  (zumindest bergauf )


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Vor allem bist du ein spaßvogel



danke für die blumen, mit euch ist es aber auch sehr lustig...keiner ist irgendwie unlocker...



caroka schrieb:


> und wenn ich dich die trails runterhacken sehe wird mir immer abwechselnd heiss und kalt.



das macht mein bike von allein  ich steuere es nur behutsam ungefähr in die richtung wo ich hin will


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ....
> das macht mein bike von allein  ich steuere es nur behutsam ungefähr in die richtung wo ich hin will



So eins will ich auch .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

@crazy: iss nicht gesagt, dass du der einzige bist.... iss schon schick.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

bikesting schrieb:


> Hallo, noch jemand da???



Drück einfach hin und wieder (so im 120sek. Takt  ) F5, das Forum aktualisiert sich nicht von alleine 

hkn: ja, ist schon ziemlich geil und bestimmt ne klasse ergänzung zum xc  kost halt nochmal 500 mehr als das erst angedachte esx7, aber ich beführchte das da der Kontrast zum xc nicht groß genug ist und ich nachher dann doch lieber mehr fw und Sprungstabilität hätte 
aber bis Mai ist ja noch lange Zeit, Zeit zum sparen


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hm, haste recht, das Bild ist doch n Stückelchen größer als geplant  naja, sind ja eh gleich eine Seite weiter
> Ich glaub sogar das die p6 gar nicht "so" teuer ist, ist wohl sogar grad in dem Test in der Mountainbike. Aber bringt ja nix wenn ich nachher der einzige mit nem Sofabike bin, dann würd ich ja nur bremsen  (zumindest bergauf )



naja da ja scheinbar nicht nur bei dir, sondern auch bei gerd der wunsch des mehr an federwegs aufblüht und man dann wohl auch mit einem enduro nicht mehr so schnell wie mit euren rennhobeln den berg hochkommt, gleicht sich das mit der zeit auch an  

mir bleibt ja auch meistens nix als das ende der gruppe übrig...dafür kommt meine zeit etwas später *lach*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @crazy: iss nicht gesagt, dass du der einzige bist.... iss schon schick.



Die mit den teuersten Bikes jammern hier halt am lautesten das dafür das nötige Kleingeld nur mit Strumpfmasken zu bekommen sei  daher die Vermutung.


----------



## bikesting (17. Januar 2007)

Ich weiss nicht genau wie ich die Antworten finde, hier ist alles anders.
Alles geht langsam, nicht so wie beim biken.

Fahre meistens im Allgäu


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Drück einfach hin und wieder (so im 120sek. Takt  ) F5, das Forum aktualisiert sich nicht von alleine
> 
> hkn: ja, ist schon ziemlich geil und bestimmt ne klasse ergänzung zum xc  kost halt nochmal 500 mehr als das erst angedachte esx7, aber ich beführchte das da der Kontrast zum xc nicht groß genug ist und ich nachher dann doch lieber mehr fw und Sprungstabilität hätte
> aber bis Mai ist ja noch lange Zeit, Zeit zum sparen



wobei das ESX genau wie das spectral auch sehr geil finde. bei mir gabs halt nur die richtung vom typ torque. was stabiles was meine massen aushält und genau reserven hat wenn ich mal etwas übermütig werde...und ich denke auch das das torque die richtig ergänzung zu deinem anderen bike wäre. wobei ich fast galube wenn du ne zeit lang mit dem torque gefahren bist willste garnicht mehr anders fahren. aufrecht sitzen als so überstreckt ist schon angenehmer


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die mit den teuersten Bikes jammern hier halt am lautesten das dafür das nötige Kleingeld nur mit Strumpfmasken zu bekommen sei  daher die Vermutung.



naja, träumen darf man ja immer. bei uns wirds ohnehin ein teures jahr, aber der wunsch nach was neuem (nicht als ersatz fürs stumpi  ) iss schon im vorderkopf angekommen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Fährst im Allgäu und hast dich in den Frankfurt Fred verirrt? Weißt du denn wenigstens wo Frankfurt ist


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wobei das ESX genau wie das spectral auch sehr geil finde. bei mir gabs halt nur die richtung vom typ torque. was stabiles was meine massen aushält und genau reserven hat wenn ich mal etwas übermütig werde...und ich denke auch das das torque die richtig ergänzung zu deinem anderen bike wäre. wobei ich fast galube wenn du ne zeit lang mit dem torque gefahren bist willste garnicht mehr anders fahren. aufrecht sitzen als so überstreckt ist schon angenehmer



wenn wir uns (endlich) mal beim biken treffen, können wir ja mal tauschen, gewichtsklasse scheint ja ähnlich zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

hkn: auf meinem xc sitz ich auch schon recht gemütlich, und irgendwann ist Torque wohl zu langsam, dann werd ich wieder ne Tour mitm xc fahren  Bin immer wieder überrascht was es doch für ein anderes (auch Spassiges) Fahrgefühl ist wenn ich mal mitm HT unterwegs bin. Viel spritziger und man fühl sich schneller (auch wenn die Zeit hinterher was anderes sagt). Mein HT ist halt nicht so Trailtauglich wie das xc und das xc ist mir wenns schneller, bzw heftiger wird einfach zu unkomfortabel


----------



## bikesting (17. Januar 2007)

Danke für den Tipp der war prima, also einfach immermal F5


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

genau


----------



## bikesting (17. Januar 2007)

Klar weiß ich wo FF ist 
aber ich kenn mich doch hier nicht aus.

Bin aus dem Schwabenländle


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Januar 2007)

guude abend zusamme ,
komm grad von de A******. Wollde nur mal laud gäbbe, des isch noch am lebbe bin. Vllt. komm isch späder nochemol zurügg... (jez werd isch mische mol ums Frausche kümmern, diewodaso Zahnschmerze had)
cu


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn wir uns (endlich) mal beim biken treffen, können wir ja mal tauschen, gewichtsklasse scheint ja ähnlich zu sein.



wenn du keine clikies fährst können wir schon mal tauschen, ansonsten musste mit dem vom bodo vorlieb nehmen...ich fahre aus überzeugung plattform


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> guude abend zusamme ,
> komm grad von de A******. Wollde nur mal laud gäbbe, des isch noch am lebbe bin. Vllt. komm isch späder nochemol zurügg... (jez werd isch mische mol ums Frausche kümmern, diewodaso Zahnschmerze had)
> cu



Arrrgghh,
Zahnschmäze  Du se ma von mir drügge.


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

ich bring nen pedalschlüssel mit.


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

> Du se ma von mir drügge.



von mir aach.....


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bring nen pedalschlüssel mit.



*lach* da bodo und ich meistens zusammen fahren, brauchste den schlüssel net. ist ja das gleiche bike und der hat clickies...


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> guude abend zusamme ,
> komm grad von de A******. Wollde nur mal laud gäbbe, des isch noch am lebbe bin. Vllt. komm isch späder nochemol zurügg... (jez werd isch mische mol ums Frausche kümmern, diewodaso Zahnschmerze had)
> cu



ups zahnschmerzen...dann mal gud besserung an dei frau bestelle tust


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ups zahnschmerzen...dann mal gud besserung an dei frau bestelle tust



@carsten: auch ma vom hkn drügge.


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

bikesting schrieb:


> Klar weiß ich wo FF ist
> aber ich kenn mich doch hier nicht aus.
> 
> Bin aus dem Schwabenländle



Dann schau mal in den entsprechenden Lokalforen nach. Wenn Du viel im Allgäu unterwegs bist kannst Du da mal reingehen.


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* da bodo und ich meistens zusammen fahren, brauchste den schlüssel net. ist ja das gleiche bike und der hat clickies...



der profit der aktion sollte sein, dass du dich frei machst von dem gedanken man könnte mit so ner race feile, die eigentlich nur der kater, der lugga unn de gerd faahn net richtig gut bergab faahn kann. mer hätte also beide was devon.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der profit der aktion sollte sein, dass du dich frei machst von dem gedanken man könnte mit so ner race feile, die eigentlich nur der kater, der lugga unn de gerd faahn net richtig gut bergab faahn kann. mer hätte also beide was devon.



naja bin ja schon so nen ding vom nem kumpel gefahren, auch komme ich damit ganz gut den berg runter, aber das torque gibt aber zusätzlich einfach noch ein sicheres gefühl wenn du mit ihm fährst. das ist einfach alles stabiler, steifer und vertrauenswürdiger...

so ich schau mal boston legal


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Hi Arachne,
hab disch schonn vermisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich will Federweg
> Ich brauch n Enduro





habkeinnick schrieb:


> also wenn du federweg brauchst dann ist das ironwood auf jedenfall was für dich oder auch das hier -> http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/bicycles/full.php?bike=v10 finde ich auch sehr cool



Ich brauch Federweg, mit dem ich auch den Berg hoch komm! Z.B. das Specialized Enduro SL, falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt hatte...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

bikesting schrieb:


> ich weiß garnicht wie das hier funzt





caroka schrieb:


> Dann schau mal in den entsprechenden Lokalforen nach. Wenn Du viel im Allgäu unterwegs bist kannst Du da mal reingehen.






@bikesting: Wg Samstag ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen, ich brauch das gar nicht um 0800 in der Nacht an der Hohemark zu stehen, sprich es wird sicherlich etwas später (vieeeeeeel). Wenns schüttet wenn ich die Augen aufmach, mach ich se grad widder zu. 

Schau auf jedenfall Freitag abend mal hier rein, bis dahin werden wir wissen was wir wollen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

so Leute, ich geh wechsel mal vom harten Schreibtischstuhl ins etwas weichere Bett  gute Nacht alle miteinander.
Gute Besserung an Carstens Frau.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi Arachne,
> hab disch schonn vermisst.



Hi caroka,
isch Disch auch!  

War nochmal kurz in Eltville meine neue Hose und neuen Strümpfe ausprobieren. Es fusselt zwar so ein bisschen und es stürmt ein sehr starker Westwind, es ist aber auch super mild!


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @bikesting: Wg Samstag ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen, ich brauch das gar nicht um 0800 in der Nacht an der Hohemark zu stehen, sprich es wird sicherlich etwas später (vieeeeeeel). Wenns schüttet wenn ich die Augen aufmach, mach ich se grad widder zu.
> 
> Schau auf jedenfall Freitag abend mal hier rein, bis dahin werden wir wissen was wir wollen



hast pm. ich glaub eh net, dass de bikesting bei uns mitfährt, der wohnt im allgäu. der potentielle mitfahrer war wer anderes.


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @bikesting: Wg Samstag ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen, ich brauch das gar nicht um 0800 in der Nacht an der Hohemark zu stehen, sprich es wird sicherlich etwas später (vieeeeeeel). Wenns schüttet wenn ich die Augen aufmach, mach ich se grad widder zu.
> 
> Schau auf jedenfall Freitag abend mal hier rein, bis dahin werden wir wissen was wir wollen



Ich glaube du verwechselst ihn mit Hod Rot1.


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

morsche soll niemand uffs rad gehn, des soll de schlimmste orkan seit ever werden. gerd, du machst keine dummheiten. nimm de waache.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich brauch Federweg, mit dem ich auch den Berg hoch komm! Z.B. das Specialized Enduro SL, falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt hatte...



sind 115mm etwa zu viel zum hochfahren (Lyric mit 2-Step)??! Ausserdem gibts dann ja direkt ne Sammelbestellung und wir müssen dann gemeinsam jeder sein Sofa den Berg hochkurbeln  so zumindest in der Theorie 
Ich glaub das SL hast du schonmal irgendwann irgendwo beiläufig erwähnt  

Bin dann jetzt wirklich weg, gn8 & tschöö ihr Leuts.


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

@arachne: erst gehts zum tegernsee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

@carsten: wasn mim freidach?? fluchhaafe?? gern auch später.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu früh.  Ich ruf Dich mal an. Wenn Du eher lange, harte Touren fährst wird es eh schwer für mich.



...so langsam zu fahren, dass Du mitkommst HotRod1!!!


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verwechselst ihn mit Hod Rot1.



annerst enum: HotRod1!


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...so langsam zu fahren, dass Du mitkommst HotRod1!!!



Der will der nur angst mache....


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sind 115mm etwa zu viel zum hochfahren (Lyric mit 2-Step)??! Ausserdem gibts dann ja direkt ne Sammelbestellung und wir müssen dann gemeinsam jeder sein Sofa den Berg hochkurbeln  so zumindest in der Theorie
> Ich glaub das SL hast du schonmal irgendwann irgendwo beiläufig erwähnt
> 
> Bin dann jetzt wirklich weg, gn8 & tschöö ihr Leuts.



Nöö, mir sinn aach 160mm ned zu viel zum hochfahn! Mir gehts ums Gewicht...


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der will der nur angst mache....



Nee, berechticht vorwarne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> haste das von mir abgeschaut? ich meine das tiefstapeln?



aha, sowas machst DU also!!!


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Isch hol mer grad ma kes weißbrod un rode.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> so, hier hab ich uffgehört zu lese. bis morsche denn, die pflicht ruft ...



Viel Erfolg!  

bzgl. Reifen: UST!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

bin müd..
Gn8


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aha, sowas machst DU also!!!



nö, aber bekomme es unterstellt. bei caro weiß ich ja das es tiefstapeln ist


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin müd..
> Gn8



GN8 Luca und CR


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg!
> 
> bzgl. Reifen: UST!!!



ich könnte mit den gelben dingern dann ja beides fahren...schlauch und schlauchlos...schon mal net so schlecht...wobei die big bettys gibt es eh nur mit schlauch


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Vor allem bist du ein spaßvogel und wenn ich dich die trails runterhacken sehe wird mir immer abwechselnd heiss und kalt.



Oh, ich glaub ich überleg mir des nochma middem torque!


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

kannst ja die ust milch benutzen, ich werd des beim nächsten satz reifen (des iss auch bald fällig .....hilfe) mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, ich glaub ich überleg mir des nochma middem torque!




richtische männer faahn mit sattel oben und max 100mm FW ( somit bin ich auch auf der liste ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die mit den teuersten Bikes jammern hier halt am lautesten das dafür das nötige Kleingeld nur mit Strumpfmasken zu bekommen sei  daher die Vermutung.



Ba ba baaaaaa


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kannst ja die ust milch benutzen, ich werd des beim nächsten satz reifen (des iss auch bald fällig .....hilfe) mal ausprobieren.



Aber schütt da net gleich die Milch rein. 
Des is a Sauerei und wiegt viel.


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

wie meinen??


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> von mir aach.....



...un von mir!


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...un von mir!



du als fiktiver moderator hängst ordentlich hinterher....


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche soll niemand uffs rad gehn, des soll de schlimmste orkan seit ever werden. gerd, du machst keine dummheiten. nimm de waache.



ooooch, - nur sooo ein klitzekleines Stückchen weit.....


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Januar 2007)

so ich mach mich auch mal ins bettchen. die 12k schafft ihr ja heute noch. viel spaß und GN8


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du als fiktiver moderator hängst ordentlich hinterher....



machdema langsam, des ich die schangse hab euch eizuhole!!!


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @arachne: erst gehts zum tegernsee.



 Eiverstanne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch hol mer grad ma kes weißbrod un rode.



MIST!  Zu spät gelese...


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

gute nacht jim bob.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kannst ja die ust milch benutzen, ich werd des beim nächsten satz reifen (des iss auch bald fällig .....hilfe) mal ausprobieren.



Ich habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> richtische männer faahn mit sattel oben und max 100mm FW ( somit bin ich auch auf der liste ).



Abbä nur de Hubbel am Alden!


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht!



beim lugga sabberts übberall raus, ich glaub da sitzt de fehler vorm gerät


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Abbä nur de Hubbel am Alden!



kenn ich immer noch net. "wann wirds mal wieder richtig sommer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

ei wo hadd dann die caro de kes unn de rote versteggt, noch 50 unn ich bin top3 plauscher. was gibtn des vom vorstand??


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aber schütt da net gleich die Milch rein.
> Des is a Sauerei und wiegt viel.



@maggo: lass der nix erzähle, des is gar kei sauerei! Reife druff, uff 4-5 bar pumbe bis er in saanem Bett liescht und e bissi später Luft ablasse, druff achde, des der Reife im Bett bleibt, de Ventileisatz rausschraube, die Milch eifülle, Ventileisatz widder enei un schnell (Standpumpe, odder Druckluft) uffpumbe.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei wo hadd dann die caro de kes unn de rote versteggt, noch 50 unn ich bin top3 plauscher. was gibtn des vom vorstand??



en Oberrüffel! E arm hilflos Fraa feddich zu mache...


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kenn ich immer noch net. "wann wirds mal wieder richtig sommer"



Es müsd ja ersd ma winder wern.


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @maggo: lass der nix erzähle, des is gar kei sauerei! Reife druff, uff 4-5 bar pumbe bis er in saanem Bett liescht und e bissi später Luft ablasse, druff achde, des der Reife im Bett bleibt, de Ventileisatz rausschraube, die Milch eifülle, Ventileisatz widder enei un schnell (Standpumpe, odder Druckluft) uffpumbe.



wie gesacht, wenn de nexte satz reife dran iss. vielleicht hilfste mer bei de erstbefüllung, ich stell auch en roode zur verfüschung. ich hab halt nix mit ust weder reife noch felche, unn ich will auch keine ust reife benutze, die wiesche fast dobbelt so viel. es gibts grad son fred im leichtbauforum, wenn mer net soviel zu plausche hätt, könnt mer da mal rinn gugge.


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei wo hadd dann die caro de kes unn de rote versteggt, noch 50 unn ich bin top3 plauscher. was gibtn des vom vorstand??



Isch habb misch noch geduschd unn jez ess isch. mampf, grumphhh.
Wer issn de vorstand? du odder de arachne


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

ampopo reife:

treffe sich zwei downhiller, meint der eine zum annere:" du ich hab jetzt auch die mittlere reife!" da sacht de annern:" warum hasten die digge net druffgelasse?? die sahn doch vile besser aus!"


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch habb misch noch geduschd unn jez ess isch. mampf, grumphhh.



krieste noch besuch, de gerd iss offline, ich glaub der iss schon uffm wesch.


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> en Oberrüffel! E arm hilflos Fraa feddich zu mache...



ihr dud misch ned klaa grien. isch binns schonn


----------



## arkonis (17. Januar 2007)

mähhhh  gerade angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo du hast grad die 12 kilo gemacht


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ihr dud misch ned klaa grien. isch binns schonn



ich wörd dir nie was böses wolle.....unn größe definiert sich net übber körpermaße.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> krieste noch besuch, de gerd iss offline, ich glaub der iss schon uffm wesch.



isch bin viiieeel zu schüchdern öchendwo hiezugeje, wenn ich ned eigelade bin!


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Maggo du hast grad die 12 kilo gemacht



des mir des ned zur Gewohnheid werd!


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> mähhhh  gerade angekommen



bissi träge geworn?!?


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich wörd dir nie was böses wolle.....unn größe definiert sich net übber körpermaße.



un es carokasche is seeehhrrr groooooßß!!!


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> krieste noch besuch, de gerd iss offline, ich glaub der iss schon uffm wesch.



Na, des glaab isch ned. waascheinlisch besuchd en grad ne azubine.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bissi träge geworn?!?


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, des glaab isch ned. waascheinlisch besuchd en grad ne azubine.



fer die braach isch abbä ned lang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich wörd dir nie was böses wolle.....unn größe definiert sich net übber körpermaße.



Isch waas isch binn heut langsam abbä de kes iss so gud...... 
@Maggo


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> isch bin viiieeel zu schüchdern öchendwo hiezugeje, wenn ich ned eigelade bin!



Iss jez zu späd. de kes is all unn isch geh gleich ins bett.


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> un es carokasche is seeehhrrr groooooßß!!!



kannst doch komme....


----------



## arkonis (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bissi träge geworn?!?



Glück nen ich das


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> fer die braach isch abbä ned lang!



bisd du überall so schnell wie beim radfahn.


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> kannst doch komme....



ja, ja, de Rode...  Schlaf gut, träum ebbes Süßes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> bisd du überall so schnell wie beim radfahn.



Nee, beim Esse brauch ich länger!


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Glück nen ich das



was? es zu spät komme? kann auch glück sein, abber net beim plauschen.

ich geh jetzt ins bett. gut nacht allerseits.


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, ja, de Rode...  Schlaf gut, träum ebbes Süßes!



da läßt der mich voll ufflaafe........  wenn du nochema kommst......


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was? es zu spät komme? kann auch glück sein, abber net beim plauschen.
> 
> ich geh jetzt ins bett. gut nacht allerseits.



Guud Nachd!


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was? es zu spät komme? kann auch glück sein, abber net beim plauschen.
> 
> ich geh jetzt ins bett. gut nacht allerseits.



gud nacht maggo


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

nachd arachne 
träum was süsses.


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> nachd arachne
> träum was süsses.


Mach ich, träume von Dir!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der passt übrischens auch net ins bionicon, du brauchst e gabbel mit steckax. k.a. obs da en adabder gebbe dud.


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mach ich, träume von Dir!



moin !

 

wie es dazu kam, les ich nachher auf a***** nach  
fahre heute sturmbedingt lieber audo ...


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moin moin,

bist du neugierisch. 
mit 150 km/h solls heud stürme. passt alle uff eusch uff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie,

ich hab grad ma sämtliche lose artikel uff em balkong verkeilt oder reingeräumt. auf gallileo kam neulich en report übber die neu tankstell nebe unserer firma, de architekt hat gesacht, des dach tät bis 100kmh wind halte. im radio habbe se gesacht es gäb böe bis 160.....


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

unn, habt er schee vonananner geträumt  
was so a bisse allohohl alles anrichten kann ...  

also wenn ihr heut rischtisch rum fahrn tut, könnt ihr locker alle geschwindigkeitsrekorde brechen, vielleicht sogar berschuff  

heute mittag eingefahrene pungte zählen doppelt. also ran


----------



## padres-team (18. Januar 2007)

das ist ja saugut wenn die doppelt zählen, da ich mich nachher vom wind mit dem Bike heimtragen lassen werde.


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> unn, habt er schee vonananner geträumt
> was so a bisse allohohl alles anrichten kann ...
> 
> also wenn ihr heut rischtisch rum fahrn tut, könnt ihr locker alle geschwindigkeitsrekorde brechen, vielleicht sogar berschuff
> ...



meinst du mer müssde uns ersd ema gescheseidisch zureschddringke.  Der Wein gesdern waa doch nur zum kes gedachd, der wa nämlisch wäklisch gut unn da gehört en Rode dezu.  des wa sozusache en französische abend.

na wenn die pungkde heud doppelt zähle wer ich mich ma uffs radel schwinge. hoffendlich wer isch ned abgetribbe. 

@Maggo 
dank der fer dein impuls. isch wer jez ma die sonnescherme vom balkon reume.


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> das ist ja saugut wenn die doppelt zählen, da ich mich nachher vom wind mit dem Bike heimtragen lassen werde.



gude padres
du bist zu gut beim winnerbogal. deswesche wern bei dir die pungde halbiert.


----------



## padres-team (18. Januar 2007)

auch wenn ich mind. zwo stunde gegen den wind ankämpfen werde?


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> auch wenn ich mind. zwo stunde gegen den wind ankämpfen werde?


des wä zu komblizerd. mer wolle doch gans eifache rescheln fer de winnerbogal.  
des bissi wind störd disch doch eh ned.


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> des wa sozusache en französische abend.



auch ne nette vorlage  

ihr wollt doch net im ernst bei so nem sturm raus aufs rad  

wenn ihr schon so unvernünftig seid, dann bleibt wenigstens aus den wäldern draussen. ruck zuck hauts euch da diverse äste wenn nicht gar ganze bäume um die ohren. das risiko würd ich nicht mal für 5 fache punkte heute eingehen !
ich bin deshalb brav mit dem auto heut zur arbeit ...


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch ne nette vorlage


 isch denk in ersder linie immer ans esse. 



wissefux schrieb:


> ihr wollt doch net im ernst bei so nem sturm raus aufs rad
> 
> wenn ihr schon so unvernünftig seid, dann bleibt wenigstens aus den wäldern draussen. ruck zuck hauts euch da diverse äste wenn nicht gar ganze bäume um die ohren. das risiko würd ich nicht mal für 5 fache punkte heute eingehen !
> ich bin deshalb brav mit dem auto heut zur arbeit ...


na, kaa angst  isch werd heud wahscheinlisch aach die kinner von de schul mim audo abhole 
bist ja rischdisch besorschd um uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Schad das isch da so speet dra dengk.  aber den arnim töpel kann isch nur empfehle. der iss moije hier in kelkheim.   isch habb ema dem sei "rechtzeitig gehen" gesehn unn isch glaab isch habb in meim lebe noch ned so gelachd unn des soll was heise wo isch so gern lache du.    tembos hab isch gebraucht um die trene uffzubutze.


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> isch denk in ersder linie immer ans esse.



isch doch aach, awer mei fraa versteht misch da immer falsch


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> isch doch aach, awer mei fraa versteht misch da immer falsch



 disch kann mer eifach nur gern hamm.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...ich bin deshalb brav mit dem auto heut zur arbeit ...




En Gude zusamme,

ich bin auch mim Auto da. Un de Hund hab ich auch debei. 

D.h. ich hab ganz viel Zeit zum Plausche. 

 Chef


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> das ist ja saugut wenn die doppelt zählen, da ich mich nachher vom wind mit dem Bike heimtragen lassen werde.



wenn Du daheim bist kannst de ja mal posten wie es war


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





caroka schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> bist du neugierisch.
> mit 150 km/h solls heud stürme. passt alle uff eusch uff.



Ei gude, wie, Moje!

Habbisch öchend ebbes verpaßt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## padres-team (18. Januar 2007)

okay, werde von meinem Kampf mit den Elementen berichten.
War heute morgen schon ziemlich heftig, obwohl ich meistens Rückenwind hatte, aber heute mittag mit Gegenwind und Regen wird es richtig spaßig


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> okay, werde von meinem Kampf mit den Elementen berichten.
> War heute morgen schon ziemlich heftig, obwohl ich meistens Rückenwind hatte, aber heute mittag mit Gegenwind und Regen wird es richtig spaßig



du darfst dann auch deinen untertitel von "regenracer" in "sturmracer" ändern


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> meinst du mer müssde uns ersd ema gescheseidisch zureschddringke.  Der Wein gesdern waa doch nur zum kes gedachd, der wa nämlisch wäklisch gut unn da gehört en Rode dezu.  des wa sozusache en französische abend.
> ...



Ich wär schon glücklich gewese, wenn ich wenichsdens da gewesen wär!


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei gude, wie, Moje!
> 
> Habbisch öchend ebbes verpaßt???



Nee, du verschleefsd alles.....


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich wär schon glücklich gewese, wenn ich wenichsdens da gewesen wär!



  ei, bisd ja ned gekomme.


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ei, bisd ja ned gekomme.



also gerd, schäm dich


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ei, bisd ja ned gekomme.



Isch binnen vorsischdische Mensch, was maansden, warum isch immer noch leb?!  Isch werd heud aach ma korz mei Näsche in de Wind halde un des is sischerlich wesendlisch wenischer gefährlisch als direkt in die Höhl des Löwe zu geje!!!


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also gerd, schäm dich



Hasde ned gelese: Isch war ned da, also wolld isch des aach ned! 

Wasn ibberhaabd los? Wieso verwandelsden Du plötzlisch alle Vorlaache? Des war doch ma mei Domän...


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, du verschleefsd alles.....



na wadd nur!!! Werst schon seje, was de devon hasd, wenn isch der dauernd uff de Fiess steh...


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Isch binnen vorsischdische Mensch, was maansden, warum isch immer noch leb?!  Isch werd heud aach ma korz mei Näsche in de Wind halde un des is sischerlich wesendlisch wenischer gefährlisch als direkt in die Höhl des Löwe zu geje!!!



iss ja aach nur e bissi wind.   
isch geh jez kaffee dringe unn leggere stückscher esse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wasn ibberhaabd los? Wieso verwandelsden Du plötzlisch alle Vorlaache? Des war doch ma mei Domän...



ist doch ganz einfach :



caroka schrieb:


> Nee, du verschleefsd alles.....


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)




----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, du verschleefsd alles.....


Dange!  


wissefux schrieb:


> ist doch ganz einfach :


Dange!  


Lucafabian schrieb:


>


Dange!


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dange!
> 
> Dange!
> 
> Dange!



bidde gern geschehe  

aber hör jetz uff zu flenne  , es werd heut noch feucht genug


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bidde gern geschehe
> 
> aber hör jetz uff zu flenne  , es werd heut noch feucht genug



  Oh, fein!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

Fux verlang net zuviel vom Gerd...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

Hier Langen kommen ab und zu schon ganz ansehliche Böhen. Bin gespannt wies weitergeht *neugiersmilie*


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen allseits 

Ist wohl heute zu unruhig zum biken


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allseits
> 
> Ist wohl heute zu unruhig zum biken



morsche ! heut gibts doppelte pungte für sportliche outdooraktivitäten, aber nur noch heute ...
andere outdooraktivitäten werden vermutlich zwangsläufig in sportliche aktivitäten umschlagen und sind somit ausnahmsweise auch als alternative sportart zu werten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allseits
> 
> Ist wohl heute zu unruhig zum biken




so en bischen Wind


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche ! heut gibts doppelte pungte für sportliche outdooraktivitäten, aber nur noch heute ...
> andere outdooraktivitäten werden vermutlich zwangsläufig in sportliche aktivitäten umschlagen und sind somit ausnahmsweise auch als alternative sportart zu werten



da kann man ja richtig Punkte kassieren heut 

wenn man nicht padres-team als Nick verwendet


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so en bischen Wind



DUbist mein Vorbild und Maßstab


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

Danke, danke  nicht so laut.

Seit Sonntag weis ich ja was *Du* für einer bist


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

mein *Du* ist viel schöner wie dein Du 


ach, Sorry bin ja das Vorbild


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mein *Du* ist viel schöner wie dein Du
> 
> 
> ach, Sorry bin ja das Vorbild



und meins erst *DU*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

*Duuuuuuuu*,

aber mein neues hat mehr u`s


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Duuuuuuuu*,
> 
> aber mein neues hat mehr u`s



isch gebs uff mitm lugga ...


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

Plauscher...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> isch gebs uff mitm lugga ...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Plauscher...



*Vooooooooooooooooorsicht bitte!*


----------



## bodo_nimda (18. Januar 2007)

gude morsche ...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

guude


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

hab ich irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

...is ja direkt einschläfernd hier...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

hat ich schon gesacht das ich heute Zeit zum Plausche hab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (18. Januar 2007)

kai ahung was los ist ...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

da läuft was, irschwas mache se wo se uns ausgeschlosse ham...


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da läuft was, irschwas mache se wo se uns ausgeschlosse ham...



verdammt, er hats gemerkt ...


----------



## bodo_nimda (18. Januar 2007)

hmm böse böse ... des krieschese zurück


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> hmm böse böse ... des krieschese zurück




aber doppel un dreifach


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> verdammt, er hats gemerkt ...



Machd nix, de Rode wars wert!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Machd nix, de Rode wars wert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



*Ich *bin *nicht *zu dumm zum Helm aufziehen!


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

@lugga


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @lugga




Der is gut


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Januar 2007)

gude morsche...schlafen ist toll...


----------



## bodo_nimda (18. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude morsche...schlafen ist toll...



hiho mein bester


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude morsche...schlafen ist toll...





 hkn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude morsche...schlafen ist toll...



aber nur zur richtigen Zeit!


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Januar 2007)

huhu...bin aber schon wieder auf dem weg in richtung bett.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber nur zur richtigen Zeit!



zur zeit ist schlafen auf jdenfall immer toll, jedenfalls besser als aua


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)




----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> zur zeit ist schlafen auf jdenfall immer toll, jedenfalls besser als aua



Gute Besserung!  Ich würde auch gerne so viel schlafen können.


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

War eben mal Draußen. Auf der Fußgängerbrücke vom Alten Damm zur Schiersteiner Aue mußte ich mich am Geländer festhalten. Wenigstens war es da gerade fast konstant stürmisch. Hatte das Gefühl, eine stärkere Bö hätte mich baden lassen...  Des Weddä is nur was fer rischdische Kerle!!!


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)




----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War eben mal Draußen. Auf der Fußgängerbrücke vom Alten Damm zur Schiersteiner Aue mußte ich mich am Geländer festhalten. Wenigstens war es da gerade fast konstant stürmisch. Hatte das Gefühl, eine stärkere Bö hätte mich baden lassen...  Des Weddä is nur was fer rischdische Kerle!!!


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>


wenn ich daaaa was merg...


wissefux schrieb:


>


nee, en rischdische Kerl!


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn ich daaaa was merg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



 schön, dass ma widder aaner e paar lusdische Smeilies uffgedaan hat!


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> schön, dass ma widder aaner e paar lusdische Smeilies uffgedaan hat!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> schön, dass ma widder aaner e paar lusdische Smeilies uffgedaan hat!


Wo findet man sowas eigentlich?


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wo findet man sowas eigentlich?



http://www.my-smileys.de/


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

oder hier: http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=500&rsn=1

oder da: http://www.world-of-smilies.com/


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

oder hier

http://www.cosgan.de/smilie.php


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder hier
> 
> http://www.cosgan.de/smilie.php


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



oder hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15650/page/1


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

heut gibts einfach keine guten Vorlagen...umpf...langweilig.... noch 53 min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> heut gibts einfach keine guten Vorlagen...umpf...langweilig.... noch 53 min



nimm den ...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

altes Ferkel


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nimm den ...



Lange dunkle Haare, das wird doch nicht etwa...


----------



## bodo_nimda (18. Januar 2007)

steht das mit samstag noch? diesen halbtotentrampelspfad?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

lass uns das Freitag abend endgültig klären


----------



## bodo_nimda (18. Januar 2007)

alles klar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> altes Ferkel



wie du das gleich wieder deutest....


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lass uns das Freitag abend endgültig klären





bodo_nimda schrieb:


> alles klar ...



ich kann euch schon mal sagen dass ihr nicht um 8:00 losfahrt. lugga wendet die verzögerungstaktik an. der kocht euch noch weich......ich tipp mal auf 10:30


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> wie du das gleich wieder deutest....



hm, aber es ist doch absolut eindeutig...


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ich kann euch schon mal sagen dass ihr nicht um 8:00 losfahrt. lugga wendet die verzögerungstaktik an. der kocht euch noch weich......ich tipp mal auf 10:30



und ich auf 14 Uhr!


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

der lugga macht aber ganz pünktlich *feierabend  *


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> der lugga macht aber ganz pünktlich *feierabend  *



ja, ja, da kennt der nix...


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hm, aber es ist doch absolut eindeutig...



Wie verpacke ich dass jez jugendfrei...also eine frau denkt leck mich am popo, beim mann reichts hirn nur für die ersten zwei worte....


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, ja, da kennt der nix...



der iss gud erzoche....


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie verpacke ich dass jez jugendfrei...also eine frau denkt leck mich am popo, beim mann reichts hirn nur für die ersten zwei worte....



Versteh ich nicht!  Kannst Du mir das bitte genauer erklären?


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

ich hab noch 51min. und ich will keine sekunde länger bleiben. ich hoffe ich kann auch auf sa. 14:00 uhr tippen. lieber noch 13:15......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht!  Kannst Du mir das bitte genauer erklären?



des dauert jez zu lang.....


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab noch 51min. und ich will keine sekunde länger bleiben. ich hoffe ich kann auch auf sa. 14:00 uhr tippen. lieber noch 13:15......



um die zeit könnt isch *vllt*. aach mid aber des iss kaa zuverlässisch aussach.


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> der iss gud erzoche....



wenns danach ging, wär isch des aach! Maan Scheff läßd mer abbä meist mei Ruh!   Ich glaab ejer, des die Couch un de Hund rufe...


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab noch 51min. und ich will keine sekunde länger bleiben. ich hoffe ich kann auch auf sa. 14:00 uhr tippen. lieber noch 13:15......


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> des dauert jez zu lang.....



isch hab Zeid: dehaam geht immer noch kaan inderned...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie
war heut 2std uff da Autobahn und bin hi und her gefahrn, der Wind is schon nich wenig, und der Nieselregen war das Salz in der Suppe für die erste Autobahnfahrt  aber endlich mal mehr als 120gefahrn


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie
> war heut 2std uff da Autobahn und bin hi und her gefahrn, der Wind is schon nich wenig, und der Nieselregen war das Salz in der Suppe für die erste Autobahnfahrt  aber endlich mal mehr als 120gefahrn



Erzähl des nedm Carste, der had immer ibber 120...


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

ich muss mich grad ma um mei kind kümmern......bis bald


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> isch hab Zeid: dehaam geht immer noch kaan inderned...



 ich will des ned verstehn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Und als ich von de Autobahn runner war, bin natürlich promt zu schnell durchn Kreisel und hab fast n Schild entwurzelt...scheiß blinkerei da.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Achso, um das Torque nochmal aufzugreifen: ich finde 15kg gehen schon in Ordnung, das hält dann wenigstens auch  (mein xc hat 13 mit den schweren Reifen)


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ich will des ned verstehn....



Du sollsd des aach ned! Nu erklärs mer bidde.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Und weißte was Gerd, das Torque hat den riesen Vorteil gegenüber dem spezi das da der DT N'Duro rein passt


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie
> war heut 2std uff da Autobahn und bin hi und her gefahrn, der Wind is schon nich wenig, und der Nieselregen war das Salz in der Suppe für die erste Autobahnfahrt  aber endlich mal mehr als 120gefahrn



Schee gefühl es ersde ma, gell. ich war stolz wie harry.....


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und als ich von de Autobahn runner war, bin natürlich promt zu schnell durchn Kreisel und hab fast n Schild entwurzelt...scheiß blinkerei da.



 wo fährst Du denn immer???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schee gefühl es ersde ma, gell. ich war stolz wie harry.....



uff wen warsde baam ersde ma stolz???


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Achso, um das Torque nochmal aufzugreifen: ich finde 15kg gehen schon in Ordnung, das hält dann wenigstens auch  (mein xc hat 13 mit den schweren Reifen)





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und weißte was Gerd, das Torque hat den riesen Vorteil gegenüber dem spezi das da der DT N'Duro rein passt



15kg in der Größe XXXXXS! Oder?


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du sollsd des aach ned! Nu erklärs mer bidde.



mit dir redd isch ned mer.....


----------



## bodo_nimda (18. Januar 2007)

welches torque solls denn werden?


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> mit dir redd isch ned mer.....



uuups, wieso n des???  Weibäääääh................


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> uff wen warsde baam ersde ma stolz???



mein fahrlehrer war schonn mudisch ned es weide zu suche.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Der Kreisel ist in Idstein und das war der zweite bei dem ich großzügig über den Kreiselbordstein drüber bin. Die Autobahn war die A3 zwischen Limburg und Idstein.
Caro: bin ja bei Überland schonmal 100 durchn Wald (von Ehlhalten nach Heftrich ist ne schöne flache Gerade durchn Wald) gefahrn. Die 30 mehr dann heute auf der Autobahn sind gar nicht sooo, nur der Wind und die ganzen LKWs waren neu 
Heut kam die Rechnung fürn Fahrerlaubnisantrag aus Bad Schwalbach, ich hoffe mal das die trotzdem schon den Papierkrieg am Kämpfen sind, von mir aus kanns nämlich in 3Wochen (brauch noch 5 Theoriestd und 60mins Autobahn) losgehen mit Prüfung. Hoffe mal das ich n günstiges Auto finde das es Geld noch fürn Torque oder ähnliches reicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Gerd: Canyon wiegt die "M" Rahmen. Steht alles auf der Page  Dein XL Rahmen wird wohl ein paar gramm schwerer sein. Allerdings kann man für 40e an der Kassette ~200g sparen, dann bist auch du unter 15kg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> welches torque solls denn werden?



Na interessant ist für mich nur das 8.0


----------



## bodo_nimda (18. Januar 2007)

so heimfluch is angesacht ... bis morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

ei gude bodo.

noch fünf min......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

machs gut bodo


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

isch muss jez ma de balkong stormsicher mache unn dann gibbds esse 
bis bald


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

machs gut Caro


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

@Bodo & hkn: Habt ihr beide die gleiche Rahmengröße? XL?


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> isch muss jez ma de balkong stormsicher mache unn dann gibbds esse
> bis bald


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> machs gut Caro



mer lese uns bestimmd noch ema.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

davon bin ich überzeugt Caro


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

so, ich geh mal en Stück Kuchen schlucken  bis gleich 
Gerd....Torque Torque Torque....Gerd es ruft nach dir, geh lieber nochmal rechnen obs nicht vielleicht doch geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so, ich geh mal en Stück Kuchen schlucken  bis gleich
> Gerd....Torque Torque Torque....Gerd es ruft nach dir, geh lieber nochmal rechnen obs nicht vielleicht doch geht



erstema gehds zum Tegernsee, hab isch gesacht bekomme!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> erstema gehds zum Tegernsee, hab isch gesacht bekomme!


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

bookmark


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

was is dann am Tegernsee? Da wohnt de Klogrinder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Ebe kimmts, is da nicht Bionicon Testdings?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Wann ist denn Tegernsee?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Januar 2007)

Ei gude Maggo und CR  Muß jetzt anschaffen gehn, das Leben wird teuer 
Tegernsee im März?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Januar 2007)

Maggo is ja garnich da


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Was ist denn am Tegernsee im März? Ausser kalt mein ich


----------



## fUEL (18. Januar 2007)

Es dut mir leid abber ich kann immer nur e paar minude an de Pece und deshalb die vielen hunnerd postings von euch ned lese.
Wollt mich ma widder melde.
SSgehd mer gud und ich leb noch nach soviel Steinbruchtouren (immer nur lockeres Gröll so groß wie Kürbisse und Melone) - auch ne Herausforderung zuweilen. 

Bis demnächst Frank


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie Frank, hoff das ders noch gefällt im Urlaub


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was ist denn am Tegernsee im März? Ausser kalt mein ich



wir wollen mit bionicon nen sponsorvertrag für die plauscher abschliessen, schließlich finden die uns gut und der peter testet das material ja schonmal in geheimem auftrag......aber nicht weiterezählen.


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Es dut mir leid abber ich kann immer nur e paar minude an de Pece und deshalb die vielen hunnerd postings von euch ned lese.
> Wollt mich ma widder melde.
> SSgehd mer gud und ich leb noch nach soviel Steinbruchtouren (immer nur lockeres Gröll so groß wie Kürbisse und Melone) - auch ne Herausforderung zuweilen.
> 
> Bis demnächst Frank



heut häts kein treffen an der hohemark gegeben, von daher haste nix verpasst.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Ah, ok Maggo. Hab ich ja nicht ganz daneben gelegen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

was is dann hier los? Nix is los ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

nabend zusammen. taugt die gabel was?: http://cgi.ebay.de/ZOOM-Enduro-DH-F...QQihZ015QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

gude marsmann,

der linkt funktioniert nicht, wenn ich aber schon den hersteller lese krieg ich plaque. erzähl mal budget, federweg einsatzzweck.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie
nein tut sie nicht, ausser du möchtest damit nur prollen oder dich ins Krankenhaus fahren.


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie
> nein tut sie nicht, ausser du möchtest damit nur prollen oder dich ins Krankenhaus fahren.


 lassen.


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

nein nen kumpel möchte sie unbedingt haben, wärend ich ihm davon strikt abrate... er meint nu ich hätte keine ahnung und sollte mir mal die beschreibung durchlesen udn und und..... an ein cc-bike will er das vieh bauen!!! aba nu is auch noch mtb-news schei0ße weil wir ja alle keine ahnung haben und ebayer sind alle viel besser informiert als wir ......


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

die gabel hat 100 mm federweg doppelbrücke und soll für downhill, freeride, cc, maraton gut sein, das waren aba auch schon die features ach ja alu-taurohre und so


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

stimmt, selbst kommt er damit ja nicht an wenn er kein Wheelie-Meister ist 
Wofür soll die neue Gabel denn sein Marsmann (hast du auch nen richtigen Namen?), was ist jetzt für ne Gabel drin und was für Finanzielle Mittel stehen zur Verfügung?


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

wer nicht hören will SOLL fühlen. am besten er kauft sich noch nen protektorenset und zwar ein komplettes.


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

ich heiße maik und die gabe soll für nen kumpel sein, siehe oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

naja hat er ebend pech gehab....


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

ach ja sein neuer rahem dazu:


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

aber nur der rahmen


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

> downhill, freeride, cc, maraton



iss klar, deswegen bauen die großen hersteller ja auch für jeden einsatzbereich  meißtens zwei "spezialisten" in ihrem line up. das ding sieht vielleicht nach downhill aus hat fw von ner marathonforke und fährt sich wie ein eingebauter ochsenschwanz. sag ihm er soll mal innen baumarkt gehn und checken was da so verbaut wird.


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

@marsmann a.k.a maik: bei post 12188 fehlt irgendwas.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

sag ihm er soll die Finger davon lassen, er fährt sich damit nur innen Teer rein (mitm Kopp vorran)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

das bild?


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

jetzt isses ja da!


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

gut udn was sagt ihr dazu???


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

naja, am rahmen erkennt man nicht viel. was soll der spass kosten? standard kinesisrahmen gibts für 80,00 neu.


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

Cube Attention Rahmen + Manitou Axel Elite LO  Modell: 2006
Attention Rahmen mit Manitou Axel Elite Lockout Federgabel mit 80 mm Federweg. Inkl. Steuersatz und Sattelklemme. Sattelstützenmaß 31,6 mm. Umwerferschellenmaß 34,9 mm.

kostet hier: www.bike-discount.de 119,00 schleifen.


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

ich wei0ß es nicht er kauft immer alles bei ebay..... naja nu isser weg as icq. bestimt bestellt er gerade die müll-gabel. soll er sein geld zum fenstr rausschmeißen


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

hehe den habe ich
nur die rock shox dart 3 mit poplock... und fÃ¼r damals 169 â¬


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

warum will er sich nen Baumarktbomber aufbauen? Die gibts auch schon fertig für nen 100er beim Real oder Hagebau.


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

75â¬ iss halt auch arschteuer fÃ¼r so ne sch**Ãe. da iss ja dem uwe seine besser....


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

kp wiso
so ich bin dann auch mal wider weg muss noch ein bissel mit den cleats üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> kp wiso
> so ich bin dann auch mal wider weg muss noch ein bissel mit den cleats üben



viel spass, seh zu, dass du nicht weggewht wirst! 


@all: gibts bei euch was neues zum thema "der orkan"? ich hab den ganzen rotz vom balkong geschleppt und jetzt ist flaute, nicht dass ich mir wünsche, dass es schäden gibt aber irgendwie fühl ich mich veräppelt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

machs gut Maik


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

hier pustets ein bisschen. Ein bisschen mehr als sonst sogar


----------



## arkonis (18. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @all: gibts bei euch was neues zum thema "der orkan"? ich hab den ganzen rotz vom balkong geschleppt und jetzt ist flaute, nicht dass ich mir wünsche, dass es schäden gibt aber irgendwie fühl ich mich veräppelt.



pfff da haben die Medien wieder für Einschaltqouten gesorgt.
Hat den Vorteil gehabt das sich die Kollegen frühzeitig verdrückt haben um nicht in den Orkan zu gelangen. Da hatte ich Ruhe vor dem Sturm


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

so sorry das mit dem Ã¼ben lohnt sich net was kÃ¶nnt ihr mir an gabeln bis 100 â¬ empfehen gerne auch bay


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

äh wie für dich jetzt, oder für de kumbel??


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

ich finde schon, dass man so einen orkan ernst nehmen sollte ...
das mit den windböen ist halt immer eine lokale sache und von tausenden faktoren abhängig. du kannst theoretisch auf einer straßenseite stehen und ein laues lüftchen abbekommen, während auf der anderen seite die leute sich net mehr halten können  

auch bei uns war bisher wenig regen und wind zu verzeichnen. bin aber auch ganz froh drum. brauche weder ein abgedecktes dach, noch einen vollgelaufenen keller oder ein auto unter einem umgestürzten baum.

seid einfach dankbar, wenn es euch nicht erwischt


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

nee für kumpel ich bin mit meiner bestens zufrieden


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @all: gibts bei euch was neues zum thema "der orkan"? ich hab den ganzen rotz vom balkong geschleppt und jetzt ist flaute, nicht dass ich mir wünsche, dass es schäden gibt aber irgendwie fühl ich mich veräppelt.


Hier bläste es ganz respektabel und in den Nachbarhöfen ist auch schon die eine oder andere Mülltonne fleigen gewesen. Nicht ganz ohne da draußen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

> seid einfach dankbar, wenn es euch nicht erwischt



ich denk, dass ist selbsteverständlich.


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

@marsmann: warum dann nicht nochmal so ne dart?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

bis 100e bekommst du nix wirklich vernünftiges. Das günstigste schon gute was mir einfällt ist die einfache Marzocchi MX comp für 150e
Für unter 100e gibts wohl ne RockShox J1 oder so, aber wenn die vergleichbar mit der Judy für 04 ist dann ist die Gabel nicht soo besonders.


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

weil zu teuer obergrenz 100 â¬ und neu


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

nein es muss ja ach nix soo besonderes sein nen bissel besser als ne baumarktgabel(keine reba qualität)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Da reicht dann wohl sowas wie ne J1 oder J2. Mit der MX für 150e wär halt schon was recht ordentliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

> keine reba qualität



hol dir ne fox...ich kenn da einen, da kriegste sogar noch was zurück.


im ernst, ich würde ne günstige einsteigergabel, zb. mx comp oder judy oder dart von nem bekannten hersteller nehmen, oft fließen die erfahrungen aus den großen modellen auch in die günstigen modelle.


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

ok sagt mal is das hier normal(man achte auf den preis):http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Gabeln/888+VF+2005+Gabel+-+Auslaufmodell


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hol dir ne fox...ich kenn da einen, da kriegste sogar noch was zurück.
> 
> 
> im ernst, ich würde ne günstige einsteigergabel, zb. mx comp oder judy oder dart von nem bekannten hersteller nehmen, oft fließen die erfahrungen aus den großen modellen auch in die günstigen modelle.



bei wem denn


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> bei wem denn



naja, ich würd mal die üblichen verdächtigen abklappern. bei hibike startet in vier tagen ausverkauf. ansonsten halt actionsports,bike-discount,bike-mailorder etc.


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ok sagt mal is das hier normal(man achte auf den preis):http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Gabeln/888+VF+2005+Gabel+-+Auslaufmodell



ka?? ich glaub da hat sich jemand gewaltig vertippt.


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

aber richtig musste mal eine bestllen und dann bei e-bay verhökern


----------



## arkonis (18. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich finde schon, dass man so einen orkan ernst nehmen sollte ...
> das mit den windböen ist halt immer eine lokale sache und von tausenden faktoren abhängig. du kannst theoretisch auf einer straßenseite stehen und ein laues lüftchen abbekommen, während auf der anderen seite die leute sich net mehr halten können
> 
> auch bei uns war bisher wenig regen und wind zu verzeichnen. bin aber auch ganz froh drum. brauche weder ein abgedecktes dach, noch einen vollgelaufenen keller oder ein auto unter einem umgestürzten baum.
> ...



bei mir hat es nur ein wenig Wasser in den Küchenanbau gedrückt. Aber der Zitronenbaum steht noch wenigstens ist das ganze Laub, Gehölze weg  ...husch und weg.


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ka?? ich glaub da hat sich jemand gewaltig vertippt.



genau, schnell bestellen...


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

na dann los


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

müssen die denn dann liefern???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> genau, schnell bestellen...



jab, versuchen kann man es


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> müssen die denn dann liefern???



ja!  bestell eine für caroka mit!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie Gerd.
Sag mal, blockierst du die Canyon HP, da rührt sich irgendwie fast nix mehr wenn ichs Torque8 anklicke 
Von den 888 am besten gleich ein paar bestellen


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

macht ihr das nu wirklich?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Warum sollten die zu dem Preis liefern müssen, steht doch immer dabei "Irrtümer und Tippfehler vorbehalten"


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

nö, ich geh jetzt in die badewanne. ausserdem hab ich mit ebay kram immer pech,wie ich mein glück kenn leg ich soager da noch drauf.

gute nacht.....


----------



## arkonis (18. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Warum sollten die zu dem Preis liefern müssen, steht doch immer dabei "Irrtümer und Tippfehler vorbehalten"



wenn es keiner merkt dann könnte es klappen, ist aber unanständig


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

jap


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie Gerd.
> Sag mal, blockierst du die Canyon HP, da rührt sich irgendwie fast nix mehr wenn ichs Torque8 anklicke
> Von den 888 am besten gleich ein paar bestellen





Marsmann schrieb:


> macht ihr das nu wirklich?



ei gude, wie!

nach Tegernsee.  Kommsde mid gresi?  Bisher sinn mer schon zu fünfd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ei gude, wie!
> 
> nach Tegernsee.  Kommsde mid gresi?  Bisher sinn mer schon zu fünfd!



auch will


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> auch will



ok, bring Deine Mami mit!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Aj Gerd, wenn ich da kann komm ich gern mit 
http://www.orschlurch.de/flvplayer_gelaende-parkour-durch-den-wald.html


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

hmm die will nicht und das is zu weit und balblabal

außerdem stürtms doch gaaanz furchtbar oder


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

sagt mal den port wo ihr genau wohnt (einer)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

Wann starten wir denn mal sowas?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NRucS51zXE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTU42QfdPe8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

näcsten somer?


----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

alle weg?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

hab ich auch so das Gefühl


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)




----------



## Marsmann (18. Januar 2007)

jo gute nacht bin auch weg


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2007)

STOP, nicht ins bett gehn, was ist ein port in diesem zusammenhang??



Marsmann schrieb:


> sagt mal den port wo ihr genau wohnt (einer)



also meine postleitzahl, falls sowas bei euch jungen leuten noch zählt ist 65439!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

65510


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2007)

gn8 Maik


Ich geh dann auch mal in die Kissen, hier ist wohl erst so in ner std wieder was los  [email protected]


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

En gude zusamme, nix los hier


----------



## arkonis (18. Januar 2007)

musste eben noch die Katz reinholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## arkonis (18. Januar 2007)

jub dir auch


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Januar 2007)

Bin seid ner Stund von de A***** zurück. Auf'm Heimweg war ja gar nix los uff de Gasse; war heud en Länderspiel oddär so was ?   




Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten: wasn mim freidach?? fluchhaafe?? gern auch später.


Des werd wohl leider nix mit mir diese un nächstde Woch (allerhöchstens am WE, da fahr ich dann wenns in den Kram passe dud; anrufen werd isch Dich auf "Verdacht" ->, müssen wir dann situationsbedingt entscheiden).
Man Chef hing heud in München fest (is seit langem mal Zug gefahr'n; nu ging gunnix mehr), der will moje Mittach ankomme und dann werden wir entweder nachmittags (=>Abend) oder am Samstag den Abschluß durchgehen. Und dann hab isch da noch en Sohnemann, den ich die letzten drei Tage nur zum Frühstück gesehen hab und der morgen noch mit mir ins MTZ will. 

Gibs hier irschendwo ä paar Parrallel-Welde oder Tache mit 48 Stunne, damit isch des alles uff die Reihe grieh ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> der lugga macht aber ganz pünktlich *feierabend  *


Was gibs'n an sonem Abend zu feiern


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Erzähl des nedm Carste, der had immer ibber 120...


Wiiie maans'n des ? 

Beim Beige ? Da hab isch schon 120 wenn isch uffsteische due 

Beim Audofahr'n ? Da haddest Du mal so 180 und die Hos is Dir im Sitze nunner gerudschd wies an de Kreuzung in die Kurv ging Rischdung Wiesbade (Fahrd nach Donnersbersch oder Kreuznach oder was waas isch dann)


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Januar 2007)

Muß ja gugge das isch ned ganz abfälle due, hier in de Plauscher-Range .


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Januar 2007)

Bevor isch misch hier weider allans unnerhalde due....


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Januar 2007)

(30 sec. wadde...)

Hi Arkonis,
wenigstens ei Nachdkabb hier . Alle annere sind wohl bei dem bissche Wind zu de Mami / Lebensabschniddsgefährdin ins Bedd gehübbt .

Ich geh dann aachemol in die Heia


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wiiie maans'n des ?
> 
> Beim Beige ? Da hab isch schon 120 wenn isch uffsteische due
> 
> Beim Audofahr'n ? Da haddest Du mal so 180 und die Hos is Dir im Sitze nunner gerudschd wies an de Kreuzung in die Kurv ging Rischdung Wiesbade (Fahrd nach Donnersbersch oder Kreuznach oder was waas isch dann)



Jaaa, da kannisch misch noch lebhaft draa erinnere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)




----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

Moin moin, 
ei gude, wie 
isch hoff euch gehds allen gut?


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

kelkheim hat sich mal wieder als optimaler standort erwiesen. gut geschützt von den berghängen des taunus rundherum ging der sturm an uns anscheinend weitestgehend relativ harmlos vorbei ...

wie erging es dem rest ?


----------



## padres-team (19. Januar 2007)

Morsche,
fahre lieber 15 km mit 1500 hm am stück den Berg hoch wie nochmals, 
20 km im Gegenwind von gestern nachmittag/früher abend.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie,

ich glaub bei uns iss auch net allzuviel passiert. ich hab alles verzurrt und verkeilt. gestern hab ich noch bei de vermieter (die sinn im urlaub) de halbe garten gesichert. de nachbar sacht in de nachbarstrass wär en ziegel abgestürzt. jetzt pi**t des da draussen......ich wollt heut abend biken.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie,
unser Haus steht noch, hab gut geschlafen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude wie,
> 
> ich glaub bei uns iss auch net allzuviel passiert. ich hab alles verzurrt und verkeilt. gestern hab ich noch bei de vermieter (die sinn im urlaub) de halbe garten gesichert. de nachbar sacht in de nachbarstrass wär en ziegel abgestürzt. jetzt pi**t des da draussen......ich wollt heut abend biken.



habb aach alles vom balgong ins zimmer geräumd. bin kaum in mei bett reigekomme. abbä es iss ja gott sei dank nix bassiert.  hier in kelschem wars rischdisch ruisch.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Früher hätte se im Wetterbericht gesacht Abends gibts e bische Wind. Heut wern Sondersendungen mit Titeln wie "Sturm in Deutschland" gesendet. Des wid hier langsam so wie bei de Amis, nur noch negatives und das ganz groß aufgezogen.





padres-team schrieb:


> Morsche,
> fahre lieber 15 km mit 1500 hm am stück den Berg hoch wie nochmals,
> 20 km im Gegenwind von gestern nachmittag/früher abend.



Wie lang has de denn für die 20km gebraucht?


----------



## padres-team (19. Januar 2007)

Sie Sensationslust in Germany ist halt ziemlich groß und da gibt es eine Zeitung die unterstütz dies ganz heftig.


ich war mit Stops, weil der Wind zu heftig geblasen hat, 1 std 40 min unterwegs. Kein schlechter Schnitt von 12 km/h


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Sie Sensationslust in Germany ist halt ziemlich groß und da gibt es eine Zeitung die unterstütz dies ganz heftig.



Schade das es mit den Medien immer mehr in dieses Richtung geht  




padres-team schrieb:


> ich war mit Stops, weil der Wind zu heftig geblasen hat, 1 std 40 min unterwegs. Kein schlechter Schnitt von 12 km/h



wahrscheinlich sogar ein sehr guter Schnitt für die Verhältnisse gestern


----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schade das es mit den Medien immer mehr in dieses Richtung geht



Des find ich aach lugga.

Edit: so werd ma inn de keller gehn unn mei klaanes schwazes mim neue FA beglügge.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

in unserm lager hats ein oberlicht weggeweht. iss halt alles jetzt naß, macht aber nix, wir vermieten ja elektronisches equipment, da ist ja alles rostfrei


----------



## bodo_nimda (19. Januar 2007)

gue morsche zusamme


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Ich hab eben mit Toxaholics gesprochen. Die Gabel muß nochmal eingeschickt werden. D.H. ich hab kein Bike fürs WE. Samstag könnt Ihr somit für mich vergessen. Toxohlics hat mir aber versprochn die Gabel schnellstmöglichst zurückzuschicken, sprich innerhalb von ner Woche.
 Toxoholics
 Rotwild


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

naja, den grinsesmiley hätt ich mir verkniffen, ich denk das ding war da schon??? ich würd die mal fragen, ob die das teil wirklich neulich erst in den fingern hatten.

warum schickste se nicht am montag weg??


----------



## bodo_nimda (19. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab eben mit Toxaholics gesprochen. Die Gabel muß nochmal eingeschickt werden. D.H. ich hab kein Bike fürs WE. Samstag könnt Ihr somit für mich vergessen. Toxohlics hat mir aber versprochn die Gabel schnellstmöglichst zurückzuschicken, sprich innerhalb von ner Woche.
> Toxoholics
> Rotwild



oh das ist aber schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab eben mit Toxaholics gesprochen. Die Gabel muß nochmal eingeschickt werden. D.H. ich hab kein Bike fürs WE. Samstag könnt Ihr somit für mich vergessen. Toxohlics hat mir aber versprochn die Gabel schnellstmöglichst zurückzuschicken, sprich innerhalb von ner Woche.
> Toxoholics
> Rotwild



MoineigudewieMoin 
Nach dieser bikefreien Woche  habe ich mit Dir gerechnet am WE


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, den grinsesmiley hätt ich mir verkniffen, ich denk das ding war da schon??? ich würd die mal fragen, ob die das teil wirklich neulich erst in den fingern hatten.
> 
> warum schickste se nicht am montag weg??



Glaubst Du auch, daß die DIETZENBACHER unsern Lugga verarschen könnten


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, den grinsesmiley hätt ich mir verkniffen, ich denk das ding war da schon??? ich würd die mal fragen, ob die das teil wirklich neulich erst in den fingern hatten.
> 
> warum schickste se nicht am montag weg??




Am rechten Standrohr enstehen Kratzer auf den Gleitflächen. Ich will sie ja nicht noch weiter demolieren.



bodo_nimda schrieb:


> oh das ist aber schade



Das seh ich genauso 



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MoineigudewieMoin
> Nach dieser bikefreien Woche  habe ich mit Dir gerechnet am WE







Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Glaubst Du auch, daß die DIETZENBACHER unsern Lugga verarschen könnten



Ich komm mir zumindest verascht vor, es gab mit Peter von Tox. gar keine Diskussion, er hat sofort gesagt das sie nochmal eingeschickt werden muß. Stellt sich die Frage wieso der Christian von Rotwild bei seinem Telefonat im Dezember ne andere Aussage von Tox bekommen haben soll?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

So Gabel is ausgebaut und kann weggeschickt werden


----------



## bodo_nimda (19. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So Gabel is ausgebaut und kann weggeschickt werden



dann drücke ich dir mal die daumen das die gabel schnell wieder da ist ...


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Morsche,
> fahre lieber 15 km mit 1500 hm am stück den Berg hoch wie nochmals,
> 20 km im Gegenwind von gestern nachmittag/früher abend.



Moje,
kann ich verstehn! Ich war gestern zwar nur mal ganz kurz fahren, aber es war richtig eklig gegen den Wind...


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab eben mit Toxaholics gesprochen. Die Gabel muß nochmal eingeschickt werden. D.H. ich hab kein Bike fürs WE. Samstag könnt Ihr somit für mich vergessen. Toxohlics hat mir aber versprochn die Gabel schnellstmöglichst zurückzuschicken, sprich innerhalb von ner Woche.
> Toxoholics
> Rotwild



Ich habe auch immer noch den Werkstattwagen...


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

@Bodo: Du Bodo, fahren Du und hkn XL-Rahmen? Wie groß sind die denn von Mitte Tretlager, bis Oberkante Sitzrohr?


----------



## bodo_nimda (19. Januar 2007)

ja ist ein XL rahmen, ich hätte noch ein L rahmen nehmen können ist bei mir so ein grenzwert. ich hatte das thema mit meinem HT gehabt und da habe ich das l genommen was im nachhinein ein fehler war. 

den abstand muss ich heute abend mal nachmessen ... moment ich schau mal vielleicht ist es auf der canyon seite ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (19. Januar 2007)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/geometrie.html?b=107#geometrie


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ja ist ein XL rahmen, ich hätte noch ein L rahmen nehmen können ist bei mir so ein grenzwert. ich hatte das thema mit meinem HT gehabt und da habe ich das l genommen was im nachhinein ein fehler war.
> 
> den abstand muss ich heute abend mal nachmessen ... moment ich schau mal vielleicht ist es auf der canyon seite ...





bodo_nimda schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/geometrie.html?b=107#geometrie



Vielen Dank! Das wäre zwar ein klein wenig kleiner, als mein Trek-Rahmen, aber noch ok. Zumindest mal hier kein Ausschlußkriterium... 

EDIT: Hast Du Deins mal persönlich gewogen?


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

so dinger darf man auch kleiner fahren.


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so dinger darf man auch kleiner fahren.



Runter. Ich will ihn aber auch (einigermaßen schnell) hinauf bewegen...


----------



## bodo_nimda (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Das wäre zwar ein klein wenig kleiner, als mein Trek-Rahmen, aber noch ok. Zumindest mal hier kein Ausschlußkriterium...
> 
> EDIT: Hast Du Deins mal persönlich gewogen?



ja habe ich 16,8 kg ...


----------



## bodo_nimda (19. Januar 2007)

bis jetzt hatte ich bergauf noch keine probleme ausser vielleicht das ich keine kraft mehr hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ja habe ich 16,8 kg ...


deutlich mehr als das 2007er Modell.


bodo_nimda schrieb:


> bis jetzt hatte ich bergauf noch keine probleme ausser vielleicht das ich keine kraft mehr hatte


Darf ich Deine Kiste mal an dem ein, oder anderen Uphill testen?


----------



## bodo_nimda (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> deutlich mehr als das 2007er Modell.
> 
> Darf ich Deine Kiste mal an dem ein, oder anderen Uphill testen?



klar jederzeit, auch gerne bei einem downhill


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

so still hier


----------



## padres-team (19. Januar 2007)

schau mal auf die Uhrzeit, schieben sich alle gerade bestimmt ungesunde Sachen unter der Nase hinein. 

So jetzt gehts gleich ins Weekend, aber wie es aussieht wirds nix mit Skilanglauf werden , naja dann wirds wohl wieder GA auf dem RR sein  und ich hasse dies.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

ich hab noch gar nix gegessen.......


----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so still hier



da sinn mer jez schonn. halb stund nix gepostet unn schonn werds verdäschdisch.....


----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> schau mal auf die Uhrzeit, schieben sich alle gerade bestimmt ungesunde Sachen unter der Nase hinein.
> 
> So jetzt gehts gleich ins Weekend, aber wie es aussieht wirds nix mit Skilanglauf werden , naja dann wirds wohl wieder GA auf dem RR sein  und ich hasse dies.



Och, dann lass es doch, du musst doch ned.


----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab noch gar nix gegessen.......



du wersd doch nix schaffe......oh mei midachesse.....


----------



## padres-team (19. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> du wersd doch nix schaffe......oh mei midachesse.....


 
ich glaube auch das er was schafft und das am Freitag mittag.

naja, ein paar Stunden werde ich mir schon den A... auf dem Sattel plattdrücken zwecks Winderpogal.

Es gibt nämlich anschließend immer sehr gutes und das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab noch gar nix gegessen.......


ich aach ned... 


caroka schrieb:


> du wersd doch nix schaffe......oh mei midachesse.....


was gibdsn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> du wersd doch nix schaffe......oh mei midachesse.....


des waa knapp.....

Edit: @ Arachne
och.... ebbes breiisches.....


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> des waa knapp.....



Unn?


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

is er net süß, der klaane hier


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Rocke hier bei Limp Bizkit ab!  Zählt das als Alternativsportart?


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> is er net süß, der klaane hier



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, hast ja gar nichts von erzählt und im Gimbi hat man gar nichts erkennen können!  :d


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, hast ja gar nichts von erzählt und im Gimbi hat man gar nichts erkennen können!  :d










Arachne schrieb:


> Rocke hier bei Limp Bizkit ab!  Zählt das als Alternativsportart?


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



Das sagen sie hinterher alle...



wissefux schrieb:


>



Was meinst Du? Das ich hier Limp Bizkit (laut) hören kann?


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was meinst Du? Das ich hier Limp Bizkit (laut) hören kann?



dafür gibts noch 10 X


----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> is er net süß, der klaane hier



den zeisch isch de kinner da fahn die druff ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> den zeisch isch de kinner da fahn die druff ab.



was mache dei kinner denn mit sowas


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was mache dei kinner denn mit sowas



Wildragout!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> klar jederzeit, auch gerne bei *einem* downhill



 





Arachne schrieb:


> Wildragout!!!



vom Fux? kann man das Essen?
..zart dürft er ja noch sein.


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


Oh, es sendet ein Lebenszeichen!  


Lucafabian schrieb:


> vom Fux? kann man das Essen?
> ..zart dürft er ja noch sein.


Kann auch sein, dass sie einfach nur den Fuchsschwanz an ihren Manta hängen wollen!


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, es sendet ein Lebenszeichen!
> 
> Kann auch sein, dass sie einfach nur den Fuchsschwanz an ihren Manta hängen wollen!



hauptsach, sie mache kaan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> Kann auch sein, dass sie einfach nur den Fuchsschwanz an ihren Manta hängen wollen!



deswegen hab ich der caro ihr auto noch nie gesehen, gerd schäm dich sowas hier auszuplauschen.


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

achtung :


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> deswegen hab ich der caro ihr auto noch nie gesehen, gerd schäm dich sowas hier auszuplauschen.


----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was mache dei kinner denn mit sowas



kaa wildragout   die sache : iss der süss der klaane


----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hauptsach, sie mache kaan



Quatsch, die komme gans nach de mudder.


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hauptsach, sie mache kaan


Extreme Knuddeling is doch kaan Schweinskram. 


wissefux schrieb:


> achtung :


Uuuuups, duck - wegggg................


wissefux schrieb:


>


 Außerdem, würdet ihr das läääängst wissen. Als ob ich mich wegen irgendetwas wann auch immer und wie auch immer und sowieso schämen würde!!! -> Bin `nen Plauscher!


----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> deswegen hab ich der caro ihr auto noch nie gesehen, gerd schäm dich sowas hier auszuplauschen.



jez isses raus.


----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> is er net süß, der klaane hier





wissefux schrieb:


>





wissefux schrieb:


> dafür gibts noch 10 X





wissefux schrieb:


> hauptsach, sie mache kaan





wissefux schrieb:


>





wissefux schrieb:


> achtung :



isch geh ja schonn widder.  
de fux schafft jez nur noch mid smilies.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

kannste mal ein foto posten, mit muskelshirt, achselhaaren, cowboystielef, karottenjeans und pilotenbrille???? bitte.


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kannste mal ein foto posten, mit muskelshirt, achselhaaren, cowboystielef, karottenjeans und pilotenbrille???? bitte.


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> de fux schafft jez nur noch mid smilies.


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kannste mal ein foto posten, mit muskelshirt, achselhaaren, cowboystielef, karottenjeans und pilotenbrille???? bitte.



Nexd Woch, verspoche!


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kannste mal ein foto posten, mit muskelshirt, achselhaaren, cowboystielef, karottenjeans und pilotenbrille???? bitte.





Arachne schrieb:


> Nexd Woch, verspoche!


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nexd Woch, verspoche!







wenn de des werklisch machst ...


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

@fux: vor zwei drei vier fünf seide hatt aaner ebbes vonnem fuxschwanz gebabbelt, daher die verlinkung zu unserer mantabraut.


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @fux: vor zwei drei vier fünf seide hatt aaner ebbes vonnem fuxschwanz gebabbelt, daher die verlinkung zu unserer mantabraut.


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @fux: vor zwei drei vier fünf seide hatt aaner ebbes vonnem fuxschwanz gebabbelt, daher die verlinkung zu unserer mantabraut.



Un isch habbn große Klamoddeschrank!  Muss nur e ma gugge, ob isch maa Goldkeddcher noch find...


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Januar 2007)

huhu leute...so war gerade mal wieder beim doc *lach* der meinte -> org. ton "nun ist alles perfekt" ...aha...na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt *gg*

@gerd - du wirst doch nicht auf einmal eon torque gut finden wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @fux: vor zwei drei vier fünf seide hatt aaner ebbes vonnem fuxschwanz gebabbelt, daher die verlinkung zu unserer *mantabraut*.



Oh gott, was fern abstorz. 
Odder derf isch dann ema mim Till Schweiger...................

















..................................................Manda fahn.


----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> huhu leute...so war gerade mal wieder beim doc *lach* der meinte -> org. ton "nun ist alles perfekt" ...aha...na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt *gg*
> 
> @gerd - du wirst doch nicht auf einmal eon torque gut finden wollen



Schee, dann bisde ja bald widder debei.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schee, dann bisde ja bald widder debei.



 ich hoff mal mit, wobei ich zur zeit ohne schmerzmittel noch nicht wirklich zurecht komme und mich deshalb auch frage wie ich in einpaar tagen schon wieder auf nem sattel sitzen soll...vielleicht gibts ja irgendwann die von-heute-auf-sofort-heilung


----------



## bodo_nimda (19. Januar 2007)

so was issen nu mit morsche? wer kommt denn morje alles? un um wieviel uhr? fragen über fragen


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> so was issen nu mit morsche? wer kommt denn morje alles? un um wieviel uhr? fragen über fragen



also ich bin raus. ihr könnt aber schon mal anfangen, die trails von dem ganzen windbruch zu befreien  damit ich dann wieder über freie pisten surfen kann ...


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> so was issen nu mit morsche? wer kommt denn morje alles? un um wieviel uhr? fragen über fragen



also ich schon mal nicht...gerd wenn du magst kannste meine bike morgen haben. musst dann nur deine pedale dran bauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> huhu leute...so war gerade mal wieder beim doc *lach* der meinte -> org. ton "nun ist alles perfekt" ...aha...na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt *gg*


 


habkeinnick schrieb:


> @gerd - du wirst doch nicht auf einmal eon torque gut finden wollen


Ich muß mir alle Optionen offen halten...


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Oh gott, was fern abstorz.
> Odder derf isch dann ema mim Till Schweiger...................
> 
> 
> ...



_Nein!_


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich hoff mal mit, wobei ich zur zeit ohne schmerzmittel noch nicht wirklich zurecht komme und mich deshalb auch frage wie ich in einpaar tagen schon wieder auf nem sattel sitzen soll...vielleicht gibts ja irgendwann die von-heute-auf-sofort-heilung



Auf die warte ich auch noch...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> so was issen nu mit morsche? wer kommt denn morje alles?



ich net


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> so was issen nu mit morsche? wer kommt denn morje alles? un um wieviel uhr? fragen über fragen





wissefux schrieb:


> also ich bin raus. ihr könnt aber schon mal anfangen, die trails von dem ganzen windbruch zu befreien  damit ich dann wieder über freie pisten surfen kann ...





habkeinnick schrieb:


> also ich schon mal nicht...gerd wenn du magst kannste meine bike morgen haben. musst dann nur deine pedale dran bauen...



Fux, hkn und Lugga draußen. Ich fahre morgen ab der Hohemark bei gc vermutlich mit dem Kater. Maggo war mal am überlegen, ob er da auch mitfährt, ist sowieso kein super Treppenliebhaber. Magst Du auch mal bei gc mitfahren Bodo?

@hkn: Dein Bike würde ich mir gerne mal ausleihen!  Aber nicht morgen. Mit meinem Bein und der derzeitigen Form vom Kater, schaffe ich kein Gramm mehr als üblich...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn: Dein Bike würde ich mir gerne mal ausleihen!  Aber nicht morgen. Mit meinem Bein und der derzeitigen Form vom Kater, schaffe ich kein Gramm mehr als üblich...



Nur *einmal* runterfahren, nicht vergessen!


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nur *einmal* runterfahren, nicht vergessen!



Ne, ne, ne, das hat der Bodo gesagt (und auch nicht gemeint) und nicht der hkn!


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn: Dein Bike würde ich mir gerne mal ausleihen!  Aber nicht morgen. Mit meinem Bein und der derzeitigen Form vom Kater, schaffe ich kein Gramm mehr als üblich...



zur zeit würds halt ganz gut passen, da ich es zur zeit nicht nutzen kann. wenn ich wieder heile bin wird das schon schwieriger...


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> zur zeit würds halt ganz gut passen, da ich es zur zeit nicht nutzen kann. wenn ich wieder heile bin wird das schon schwieriger...



Ja, klar! Schaumerma...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie



Guude Gresi!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Heut gings auf der Autobahn (war auf um den Flughafen A66 oder A3 rum unterwegs ) schon besser


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Hab auchmal einen der harten Fraktion aus meinem Anfangsforum nach dem Torque gefragt.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fux, hkn und Lugga draußen. Ich fahre morgen ab der Hohemark bei gc vermutlich mit dem Kater. Maggo war mal am überlegen, ob er da auch mitfährt, ist sowieso kein super Treppenliebhaber. Magst Du auch mal bei gc mitfahren Bodo?
> 
> @hkn: Dein Bike würde ich mir gerne mal ausleihen!  Aber nicht morgen. Mit meinem Bein und der derzeitigen Form vom Kater, schaffe ich kein Gramm mehr als üblich...



mein plan iss auch um 1315 an der roten mühle und dann hohemark, dort den peter überreden, dass er mit mir hinten fährt...... und dann von der hohemark zurück, das gibt punkte. abends geh ich zum patte raclette essen...


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab auchmal einen der harten Fraktion aus meinem Anfangsforum nach dem Torque gefragt.



unn....??


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Guude Ihr alle


@HKN:Überleg Dir gut ws Du tust. Du weist das der Gerd noch nicht so gut fährt. Für die Zeit die er jetzt Trails fährt macht er sich ja schon ganz gut. Er ist talentiert, in jedem Fall. Aber sowas wie Dein Rad trau ich ihm noch nicht zu. Der weis doch noch gar nicht was er mit soviel Federweg machen soll, da fällt er nur drüber. Ne, ne, ne, mach das nicht. Du machst dich auch mitverantwortlich, dann kannst de wieder nicht mehr schlafen, diesmal is es aber en annern Schmerz.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

ja was is?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie Uwe
was soll sein?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

mich wunderts das vom Gerd nix kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

und auch nix vom HKN


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

es wiederspricht auch niemand


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

da läßt sich viel reininterpretieren


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Hier mal das was er zu der Frage "was haltet ihr vom Torque8.0?" geschrieben hat:

Hi Sebastian!

Du willst doch nicht etwa... geschockt Oder doch? geschockt geschockt


Schon ziemlich gut ausgestattet für den Preis, wirklich. Nicht so toll finde ich die Bremsen, den Lenker (flext übelst), die Reifen und wenn das ne Carbonstütze ist, auch die nicht. Bei den Felgen bin ich nicht sicher. Wenn die auch so schnell verdellern wie die 6.1er, dann wäre es schade.

Ich glaube aber, dass für dich ein Nerve ESX besser wäre. Auch die leichteren Torques sind mit ihrem Federweg und ihrer Geometrie eher Freerider, als langhubige Tourenbikes. Bergauf ist das schon anstrengender, als so ein ESX. Oder willst du wirklich dein Nerve leichter machen und einen Freerider dazu holen? Ich mein, von deiner Art zu fahren würde ein Torque natürlich schon passen. Ziemlich gut sogar. großes Grinsen 

Zitat Ende


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Ach Uwe, verwirr hier doch nicht alle.
Schau dir lieber das Torque an  evt brauchst du ja auch was mit mehr Federweg und ein Bike was auch mal fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Hier für dich sogar nochmal extra der Link und ein Bild zum sofort verlieben (sorry an die nicht-DSL-ler)


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

*Gerd, sach was!*
...angsthasepfeffernase...


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mich wunderts das vom Gerd nix kommt





Lucafabian schrieb:


> und auch nix vom HKN





Lucafabian schrieb:


> es wiederspricht auch niemand





Lucafabian schrieb:


> da läßt sich viel reininterpretieren





Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Hasde mei müdes, mitleidiges Lächeln ned geseje? Un wenn de dademid denn aach noch Daan Spaß hasd, will isch der wenichsdens den ned verderbe!  

Wenn nexd Woch mei Baan ned widder ok is, geh isch widder ma zum Doc. Hab da jez an de Inneseid e ca. 10cm x 4cm große dunkelviolette Stelle, außerum großfläschich gelb-grünlich.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier für dich sogar nochmal extra der Link und ein Bild zum sofort verlieben



die Schaltung ist gut


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn nexd Woch mei Baan ned widder ok is, geh isch widder ma zum Doc. Hab da jez an de Inneseid e ca. 10cm x 4cm große dunkelviolette Stelle, außerum großfläschich gelb-grünlich.



Sprechen die unterschiedlichen Farben nicht für Heilung?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die Schaltung ist gut



der Rest der noch dran hängt auch   nehm ich zumindest mal an


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Ich glaub wenn der Gerd sein Bein mal in Ruhe lassen würde, würd sein Bein ihm evt auch mal nen Gefallen tun


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier für dich sogar nochmal extra der Link und ein Bild zum sofort verlieben (sorry an die nicht-DSL-ler)



Die Griffe hab isch aach an meim Trek!


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sprechen die unterschiedlichen Farben nicht für Heilung?



Villaachd, abbä die Schmerze ned.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der Rest der noch dran hängt auch   nehm ich zumindest mal an



Meinst de wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Villaachd, abbä die Schmerze ned.



En anständige Blurerguss tut an de richtisch Stelle tut schon weh. Machst de irgendwas drauf?


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn der Gerd sein Bein mal in Ruhe lassen würde, würd sein Bein ihm evt auch mal nen Gefallen tun



Isch lass des in letzder Zeid viiiieeel zu seeeehr in Ruh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Meinst de wirklich



Ich bin davon sogar fast schon überzeugt  sonst würden die Koblenzer s ja net verkaufe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Isch lass des in letzder Zeid viiiieeel zu seeeehr in Ruh!!!!!!!!



Schneid n raus!  oder geh zum Doc.


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> En anständige Blurerguss tut an de richtisch Stelle tut schon weh. Machst de irgendwas drauf?



Naja, ab un an laß ich dies un des druff mache.  Fer was habemern sonsd Azubiencher???


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Schneid n raus!  oder geh zum Doc.



Nachm Fahrn, odder wenn ischs blöd gelacherd hadd un denn uffsteh, schmerzd des ganze Baa so, des isch erstema e ferdel Minud brauch..... De Fleck rauszuschneide werd da ned viel nutze.


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

bookmark


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Is so ruhisch hier geworrn


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

ich bin widder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier mal das was er zu der Frage "was haltet ihr vom Torque8.0?" geschrieben hat:
> 
> Hi Sebastian!
> 
> ...



also rein optisch, ohne es je getreten zu haben sieht die kiste zwar sehr gut aber auch übelst schwer aus. glaubt ihr denn, dass man im taunus irgendetwas über 150mm (maximum) wirklich ausreizen kann? nicht falsch verstehn, aber ich hab halt bisher mit dem 100er fahrwerk an meiner kiste noch nie probleme wegen des fw bekommen. klar würde der ein oder andere zentimeter manches wesentlich entspannter möglich werden lassen, aber momentan kann ich mich zwar mit nem langhubigen bike, nicht aber mit nem gestandenen freerider anfreunden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie Maggo


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mein plan iss auch um 1315 an der roten mühle und dann hohemark, dort den peter überreden, dass er mit mir hinten fährt...... und dann von der hohemark zurück, das gibt punkte. abends geh ich zum patte raclette essen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

15kg bei 160mm finde ich für ein vom-normal-Verdiener-zahlbares Enduro-/light Freeridebike schon ok.
Auf den von natur geschaffenen Trails hier kann man es wohl nicht ausreizen, aber es gibt da die ein oder andere von Menschenhand geschaffene Hürde, die mit sowas mehr Spass machen wird als mit 100mm  daher kam ja erst der Gedanke auf. Mal abgesehen davon bin ich ein Weichei  mit meinen 100mm tun mir unten die Hande und Füsse weh wenn ich in meinem Tempo die Feldbergtrails runter fahre, das soll aufhörn  ESX würd wohl reichen, aber dann würds xc ja immer stehen?! Das wäre auch nicht Sinnig. Also lieber ein Bike was den Bereich abdeckt wo der des XC aufhört und vor der Tour entscheiden


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also rein optisch, ohne es je getreten zu haben sieht die kiste zwar sehr gut aber auch übelst schwer aus. glaubt ihr denn, dass man im taunus irgendetwas über 150mm (maximum) wirklich ausreizen kann? nicht falsch verstehn, aber ich hab halt bisher mit dem 100er fahrwerk an meiner kiste noch nie probleme wegen des fw bekommen. klar würde der ein oder andere zentimeter manches wesentlich entspannter möglich werden lassen, aber momentan kann ich mich zwar mit nem langhubigen bike, nicht aber mit nem gestandenen freerider anfreunden.



Es fährt ja nicht jeder so gut wie Du! Ich brauche mehr Federweg!!  Und wenn das Ding wirklich nur 15kg wiegt, wären das gerade mal anderthalb mehr als mein Trek.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

@peter: das heißt,ich brauch dich gar nicht überreden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

@gerd: ich wollte nicht, dass das irgendwer in den falschen hals bekommt, ich sehe mich nicht als guten fahrer und wollte auch nicht, als käme das posting irgendwie schullehrerhaft rüber.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 15kg bei 160mm finde ich für ein vom-normal-Verdiener-zahlbares Enduro-/light Freeridebike schon ok.
> Auf den von natur geschaffenen Trails hier kann man es wohl nicht ausreizen, aber es gibt da die ein oder andere von Menschenhand geschaffene Hürde, die mit sowas mehr Spass machen wird als mit 100mm  daher kam ja erst der Gedanke auf. Mal abgesehen davon bin ich ein Weichei  mit meinen 100mm tun mir unten die Hande und Füsse weh wenn ich in meinem Tempo die Feldbergtrails runter fahre, das soll aufhörn  ESX würd wohl reichen, aber dann würds xc ja immer stehen?! Das wäre auch nicht Sinnig. Also lieber ein Bike was den Bereich abdeckt wo der des XC aufhört und vor der Tour entscheiden



wenns tatsächlich 15kg sind, dann hab ich nada gesagt, ich meine irgendwas von 16,5 gelesen zu haben, kann dem fred mom aber auch nicht lückenlos folgen.

zum thema "von menschenhand geschaffene hürde" ich werde glaub ich niemals mit irgendeinem rad über irgendwelche illegal errichteten bauwerke flitzen, ich will das nicht unterstützen, auch wenn das jetzt wieder nach erhobenem zeigefinger klingt. 

das ding mit dem übriggebliebenen bike schwirrt mir natürlich auch im kopf rum. jetzt was mit 120mm oder 130mm kaufen wäre irgendwie auch behämmert, da ich das stumpi einfach viel zu lieb hab ums nicht mehr zu fahren. ich glaube ich wart erstmal noch ab.....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @peter: das heißt,ich brauch dich gar nicht überreden??



Genau  War keine leichte Woche und habe seit den LIDL-LEIEN nicht mehr draufgesessen


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: ich wollte nicht, dass das irgendwer in den falschen hals bekommt, ich sehe mich nicht als guten fahrer und wollte auch nicht, als käme das posting irgendwie schullehrerhaft rüber.



Hab ich auch nicht so aufgefaßt. Ich finde wirklich, dass Du gut fährst. Aber ich würde mir mit mehr Federweg wesentlich sicherer auf den Trails vorkommen. Ich würde mehr Reserven haben, die die ein oder andere Müdigkeit und Unkonzentriertheit auch mal abfangen können. Ich stelle es mir spaßiger und weniger stressig vor.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Ich bezweifle zwar das Gerds Trek 13,5kg, und damit eins mehr als mein xc, hat, aber das er (und ich auch) mehr Federweg will kann ich sehr gut verstehen  selbst wenn wir alle sehr gut fahren könnten ist das was wir unseren Race-Touren Bikes eigentlich teilweiße 150% von dem für was sie gedacht sind (vor allem die Treppen und der Lidl-Parkplatz), das hast ja du Maggo schon selbst erkannt.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: ich wollte nicht, dass das irgendwer in den falschen hals bekommt, ich sehe mich nicht als guten fahrer und wollte auch nicht, als käme das posting irgendwie schullehrerhaft rüber.



Zu spät


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Genau  War keine leichte Woche und habe seit den LIDL-LEIEN nicht mehr draufgesessen



ich freu mich *wildindergegendrumspring* 
ich bring auch die taschentücher mit..


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

die 16,8kg waren zu dem Torque vom hkn gekommen. Ich weiß nicht wie er gewogen hat (Personenwaage?) und ich will das auch nicht anzweifeln, ich kann hier nur posten was auf der Canyon HP steht (das stimmte bei meinem XC wenigstens fast).


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle zwar das Gerds Trek 13,5kg, und damit eins mehr als mein xc, hat, aber das er (und ich auch) mehr Federweg will kann ich sehr gut verstehen  selbst wenn wir alle sehr gut fahren könnten ist das was wir unseren Race-Touren Bikes eigentlich teilweiße 150% von dem für was sie gedacht sind (vor allem die Treppen und der Lidl-Parkplatz), das hast ja du Maggo schon selbst erkannt.



Wir haben es schon mit `ner Radwaage gewogen: 13,5kg!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

wo denn?  
oder hast du etwa den Einkauf noch dran hängen gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle zwar das Gerds Trek 13,5kg, und damit eins mehr als mein xc, hat, aber das er (und ich auch) mehr Federweg will kann ich sehr gut verstehen  selbst wenn wir alle sehr gut fahren könnten ist das was wir unseren Race-Touren Bikes eigentlich teilweiße 150% von dem für was sie gedacht sind (vor allem die Treppen und der Lidl-Parkplatz), das hast ja du Maggo schon selbst erkannt.



da hast du recht, ich hab das aber auf die kräfte bezogen, die entstehen wenn *ich* mich von soner kante stürze.... dein rad dürfte davon, zumindest wenn du der pilot bist recht unbeeindruckt bleiben.
also nochmal, nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin kein ausgesprochener purist, der jegliche form des fortschritts ablehnt, ich fahre ja auch vollgefedert in funktionskleidung durch die gegend, ich frage mich nur, ob das ganze nicht ein wenig oversized ist, ich hoffe das klärt sich, nachdem ich dem bodo oder dem hkn mal die kiste für ne kleine probefahrt abgeschwatzt habe. ich hab definitiv auch bock mal was zu fahren, das mehr reserven bietet, gerade wo es im letzten jahr dann auch wirklich trailig geworden ist. ich hab neulich sogar mal rumgesponnen und bin zu dem ergebnis gekommen, dass so wie es der peter gelöst hat es mit sicherheit die korrekteste lösung gewesen sein dürfte (epic/bionicon)

können wir jetzt mal zum eigentlichen thema übergehen und über sachen reden, die keiner versteht und der sinn seitens des jeweiligen autors komplett entfernt wurde???


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wo denn?
> oder hast du etwa den Einkauf noch dran hängen gehabt?



Baam Denfeld un des Lupinche war ned draa!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2007)

@Treppenpupser  
Habe bei einer meiner Wohnungsbesichtigungen eine geile Treppe entdeckt In Obu  
Restbefahrung zB 3.2.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> (das stimmte bei meinem XC wenigstens fast)



was heißt das??? ich bin fast tausend euro zusätzlich losgeworden, bis ich das von speiseeis angegebene gewicht lt hp erreicht habe.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Treppenpupser
> Habe bei einer meiner Wohnungsbesichtigungen eine geile Treppe entdeckt In Obu
> Restbefahrung zB 3.2.



ich glaub ich trau mich auch.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

@umpa pah: du ließt des thema grad seit fast ner halbe stund mit unn sachst nix, biste krank?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

das heißt das die ohne Pedale 12,1kg angeben. Nachdem ich pdm340 und ne xt statt deore Kassette dran geschraubt hatte war ich mit Tacho und meinem "alten" C2 Sattel bei 12,5kg.


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Treppenpupser
> Habe bei einer meiner Wohnungsbesichtigungen eine geile Treppe entdeckt In Obu
> Restbefahrung zB 3.2.



Um wieviel Uhr soll es denn losgehen? Kein gc vorher? Was bringt wer mit? Wo binden wir in der Zeit des Fahrens die Kinder an? Wer heizt den (Kinder-)Grill vor? Wo muß ich mir das Specialized Enduro SL abholen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo, so unbeeindruckt ist mein Bike von mir wohl doch nicht, sonst wär wohl kaum ne Beule drin (woher auch immer) und die Gabel wäre nicht ausgetauscht worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Treppenpupser
> Habe bei einer meiner Wohnungsbesichtigungen eine geile Treppe entdeckt In Obu
> Restbefahrung zB 3.2.



PARDON...........Erstbesteigung........äääääääääääääääähbefahrung


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was heißt das??? ich bin fast tausend euro zusätzlich losgeworden, bis ich das von speiseeis angegebene gewicht lt hp erreicht habe.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

@cr- bei der angegebenen rh??


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @cr- bei der angegebenen rh??



Wieviel Kilo nimmt es eigentlich pro Rahmenhöhe zu?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Soweit ich weiß wiegen die die M Rahmen, und davon habe ich einen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr soll es denn losgehen? Kein gc vorher? Was bringt wer mit? Wo binden wir in der Zeit des Fahrens die Kinder an? Wer heizt den (Kinder-)Grill vor? Wo muß ich mir das Specialized Enduro SL abholen?



Morgen nach gc machen wir   beim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieviel Kilo nimmt es eigentlich pro Rahmenhöhe zu?



Da son Rahmen ja nur zwischen 2,5kg und 3kg wiegt, sollten die paar cm Rohrlängenunterschied eigentlich nicht viel ausmachen  deshalb verstehe ich ja auch net warum dein Trek so schwer sein soll.


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Morgen nach gc machen wir   beim



Vor Allem die letzte Frage würde mich sehr interessieren!!!


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Da son Rahmen ja nur zwischen 2,5kg und 3kg wiegt, sollten die paar cm Rohrlängenunterschied eigentlich nicht viel ausmachen  deshalb verstehe ich ja auch net warum dein Trek so schwer sein soll.



ach so, muß ich vor dem wiegen vielleicht absteigen???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @cr- bei der angegebenen rh??



rh / RH ist PlauscherGeschützt


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vor Allem die letzte Frage würde mich sehr interessieren!!!



Wenn ich es wirklich mögen würde, tät ich es dir ja vor die Tür stellen..............


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich freu mich *wildindergegendrumspring*
> ich bring auch die taschentücher mit..


Aber nicht, daß ihr mit eurem Taschntücher-Ritual die ganze Gruppe ausbremst!   
Werd morgen übrigens auch mit dem Bike anreisen, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitmacht und ich es morgen früh genug in Kriftel abholen kann. Wird also nicht so wahnsinnig schnell werden. Durch viel Arbeit und ettliche kleinere Defekte am Bike (die Lager leiden ziemlich unterm Winterpokal , hab die Woche über 100  für Kugellager ausgegeben!   ) kam ich nämlich seit Sonntag noch gar nicht zum Fahren und hab diese Woche erst zwei lächerliche Alternativsport-Punkte gemacht.   Daher muß am Wochenende alles etwas länger und damit langsamer werden!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Aber nicht, daß ihr mit eurem Taschntücher-Ritual die ganze Gruppe ausbremst!
> Werd morgen übrigens auch mit dem Bike anreisen, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitmacht und ich es morgen früh genug in Kriftel abholen kann. Wird also nicht so wahnsinnig schnell werden. Durch viel Arbeit und ettliche kleinere Defekte am Bike (die Lager leiden ziemlich unterm Winterpokal , hab die Woche über 100  für Kugellager ausgegeben!   ) kam ich nämlich seit Sonntag noch gar nicht zum Fahren und hab diese Woche erst zwei lächerliche Alternativsport-Punkte gemacht.   Daher muß am Wochenende alles etwas länger und damit langsamer werden!



Danke


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Aber nicht, daß ihr mit eurem Taschntücher-Ritual die ganze Gruppe ausbremst!
> Werd morgen übrigens auch mit dem Bike anreisen, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitmacht und ich es morgen früh genug in Kriftel abholen kann. Wird also nicht so wahnsinnig schnell werden. Durch viel Arbeit und ettliche kleinere Defekte am Bike (die Lager leiden ziemlich unterm Winterpokal , hab die Woche über 100  für Kugellager ausgegeben!   ) kam ich nämlich seit Sonntag noch gar nicht zum Fahren und hab diese Woche erst zwei lächerliche Alternativsport-Punkte gemacht.   Daher muß am Wochenende alles etwas länger und damit langsamer werden!



find ich auch, nur nicht hetzen lassen, gibt ja keine punkte..... 
wegen den tatüs brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen, wir sind ein eingespieltes team, ich brauch nur zwanzig sekunden um peters näschen zu schnäuzen.   ausserdem fahren wir ja hinten. falls ichs nach vorne packen sollte, muss ich mal mit dir über verschleißteile reden, es gibt da so einige dinge mit akutem klärungsbedarf, ausserdem frag ich mich, wieviel kugellager du so pro woche brauchst.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Ich frage mich allerdings auch wie viele Kugellager da durch den Rahmen wandern  Lager der GrÃ¶Ãe kosten doch nur ein paar â¬ und das sind dann schon die guten


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> rh / RH ist PlauscherGeschützt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

bei nem viergelenker sinds derer schonmal acht stÃ¼ck. ich hab fÃ¼r meine hauptlager neulich 40â¬ bezahlt, plus einpressen, das will ich nicht selbst machen, weil mir das risiko zu groÃ ist, den rahmen zu zerstÃ¶ren.


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Aber nicht, daß ihr mit eurem Taschntücher-Ritual die ganze Gruppe ausbremst!
> Werd morgen übrigens auch mit dem Bike anreisen, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitmacht und ich es morgen früh genug in Kriftel abholen kann. Wird also nicht so wahnsinnig schnell werden. Durch viel Arbeit und ettliche kleinere Defekte am Bike (die Lager leiden ziemlich unterm Winterpokal , hab die Woche über 100  für Kugellager ausgegeben!   ) kam ich nämlich seit Sonntag noch gar nicht zum Fahren und hab diese Woche erst zwei lächerliche Alternativsport-Punkte gemacht.   Daher muß am Wochenende alles etwas länger und damit langsamer werden!


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

next woch solls kalt wern, -4°C höchsttemperatur.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

@gerd: gilt der daumen dem ersten oder dem zweiten teil des posts vom kater?


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> next woch solls kalt wern, -4°C höchsttemperatur.



Had sich de Lugga schon vom Forum abgemeld?  Ich wedd, die brauche mid der Gabbel 3-4 Monad!!!


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: gilt der daumen dem ersten oder dem zweiten teil des posts vom kater?



Komplett dem ersten und dem vorletzten Satz, sowie dem letzten Teil des letzten Satzes!


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

wenischstens kann ich dann die neu winderhoos ausbrobiern. ned das die anschaffung umsonst war.


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenischstens kann ich dann die neu winderhoos ausbrobiern. ned das die anschaffung umsonst war.



genau, so Sache mach isch aach am libbsde kabudd... (Kei Angsd, nomal nur mei eichene!)


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> genau, so Sache mach isch aach am libbsde kabudd... (Kei Angsd, nomal nur mei eichene!)



bisd abber aach en dabbes, die schee jagg. die hoos war ned soo deuer, wenn ich mich mit der ableesch machts ned soviel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

ich muss emaa esse mache, die fraa nölt schon rum. biss gleich.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allerdings auch wie viele Kugellager da durch den Rahmen wandern  Lager der Größe kosten doch nur ein paar  und das sind dann schon die guten


Die wirklich guten Lager kosten leider pro Stück zwischen 10 und 20 . Und wenn man dann anfängt, nach Lagerspiel im Hinterbau zu suchen, dann fand ich da in dieser Reihenfolge:

- 2 Stück Freilauflager rauh (= kurz vor kaputt)
- 2 Stück Hortslink-Lager fest, davon eins mit mächtig Spiel, das bei der Demontage direkt zerfiel
- 1 Stück Außenlager Hinterradnabe mit vertikalem Spiel
- und wenn ich noch gerade dabei war, hab ich auch noch 2 neue Lager für meine heiß-geliebten   Time-Pedale besorgt und die damit wieder einsatzfähig gemacht!

Besonders die Hortslink-Lager waren schwer zu beschaffen und haben mich in der Besorgung etwa 4 h Zeit gekostet, bis ich alle Bike-Shops in der Umgebung erfolflos durch hatte und sie dan gestern früh endlich in Mainz bekommen hab.
Das ist natürlich nicht mein Wochenverschleiß, aber über das Jahr gteht halt schon einiges hinüber und wenn man dann richtig am Suchen ist, dann findet man auch was.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Es gibt auch Lager fÃ¼r 10000â¬  letztens in der Berufsschule erst nen SKF Katalog in der Hand gehabt. Sag ja nix, spricht ja nix dagegen die Wirtschaft ein bisschen anzukurbeln


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

gerade die konstruktionen am hinterbau sind ja vollkommen für die füße, so ein kugellager ist da um sich im kreis zu drehen und nicht immer nur ne viertel umdrehung hin und zurück und das ganze auch noch unter last, da ist die frage inwiefern do ein ding gut oder schlecht sein kann.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Wüsste zwar gerade nicht was besser wäre, evt würd ein Nagellager damit besser zurecht kommen, aber es würd wohl schon was bringen wenn man das Lager hin und wieder mal ein Stück dreht  Aber vernünftige Lager, am besten Lebensdauergeschmiert und gut gekapselt sollte normal schon ne Weile halten, perfekte Montage vorrausgesetzt eigentlich sogar ewig. Kann ja am Montag mal meinen Berufsschullehrer fragen was er dazu meint, da wir das eh grad durchnehmen (Lager und son Kram) passt es sogar in den Unterricht


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

trotz der axialen kräfte, selbst bei nem 4gelenker? ich denke mal, dass es was bringen würde das lager ab und an zu drehn, auf dauer glaube ich aber nicht, dass es die kugeln gegen die andauernden kräfte packen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Daher ja die Überlegung ob ein Nadellager nicht besser geeignet wäre weil die Walzen die Kräfte evt besser verkraften als so ne Kugel die ja nur ne minimalste Auflagefläche hat und sich somit viel leichter in die Laufbahn drückt


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

es gibt afaik hersteller, die sowas verbauen, wahrscheinlich wiegen die teile aber mehr und deshalb werden die dinger bei kalifornischen rädern nicht verbaut, allein an der zugführung merkt man, dass die kein schlechtwetter haben.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gerade die konstruktionen am hinterbau sind ja vollkommen für die füße, so ein kugellager ist da um sich im kreis zu drehen und nicht immer nur ne viertel umdrehung hin und zurück und das ganze auch noch unter last, da ist die frage inwiefern do ein ding gut oder schlecht sein kann.



Es gibt aber keine alternative. Nadallager haben erstmal dasgleiche Problem auch wenn sie ne größere Fläche haben.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

ich bin ja kein ingenieur, aber ne größere auflagefläche bedeutet doch auch ne bessere kräfteverteilung?!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Für bestimmte Stellen gibts schon ne Alternative. Beim Rotwild sind zum Teil Gleitlager im Hinterbau (Teflonbuchsen) verbaut. Die Verschraubung der Wippe mit dem Rahmen besitzt ein Nadellager. Wie die Schwinge mit dem Rahmen gelagert ist weis ich nicht. Alle Lager wurden schon getauscht, teils mehrfach.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> Alle Lager wurden schon getauscht, teils mehrfach.



iss jetzt mal ernst gemeint, wie alt ist das rad? wieviel km?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Daher ja die Überlegung ob ein Nadellager nicht besser geeignet wäre weil die Walzen die Kräfte evt besser verkraften als so ne Kugel die ja nur ne minimalste Auflagefläche hat und sich somit viel leichter in die Laufbahn drückt


Deshalb verwendet man beim MTB ja auch Rillenkugellager. Die haben ebenfalls eine vergrößertes Auflagefläche.
Das Problem ist meiner Meinung (und Erfahrung) nach aber weniger der Druck und die ungeeignete Bewegung, sondern die Dichtung der Lager. Gerade alles im HR-Bereich liegt ja nun doch ziemlich gut und bei solchem Wetter auch stundenlang im Beschuss von Wasser und Dreck.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

@kater: machst du was dagegen? also regelmässig nachschieren, mit fett "abdichten"?


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

nabend zusammen


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin ja kein ingenieur, aber ne größere auflagefläche bedeutet doch auch ne bessere kräfteverteilung?!



Je größer die Auflagefläche desto geringer die Abnutzun. Das ist richtig. Demnach sollte ein Nadellager, ohne viel drüber nachzudenken, auch länger halten. Trotzdem wurde es dafür Konstriert das es sich im Kreis dreht und nicht nur ne 1/4 Kreisdrehung.


Es gibt von Cannindale ein Bike bei dem is die Schwinge star mit dem Rahmen verbunden. Sie ist aus Carbon und verbiegt sich beim Einfedern entsprechend.
Da wär schonmal ein Lager weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> Es gibt von Cannindale ein Bike bei dem is die Schwinge star mit dem Rahmen verbunden. Sie ist aus Carbon und verbiegt sich beim Einfedern entsprechend.
> Da wär schonmal ein Lager weg.



funktioniert aber wahrscheinlich auch nur bei kurzen fw dauerhaft. 


n'abend marsmann. pn gelesen?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss jetzt mal ernst gemeint, wie alt ist das rad? wieviel km?



Knappe 1,5 Jahre rund 3000km





Marsmann schrieb:


> nabend zusammen



gudde


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

jo und antwort bekommen?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> funktioniert aber wahrscheinlich auch nur bei kurzen fw dauerhaft.



Ich glaub es waren 80mm


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

klar, gerne!


ich hab meine lager zum ersten mal (nur hauptlager) ende letzten jahres zum ersten mal tauschen lassen, also nach 2,5 jahren und 6500km. da kommt man sich schon vor wie'n schönwetterfahrer.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich glaub es waren 80mm



klar, bei mehr macht das system dann wahrscheinlich auch die grätsche. verlassen wollte ich mich nicht drauf.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

der Besitzer hat es das ganze Jahr überdurchschnittlich beansprucht und es hat überlebt. Keine Risse in der Schwinge un son Zeug


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

nabend Maik.
ei gude wie Uwe.
Das mit dem dichten wollen die Hersteller evt gar nicht besser machen? Möglich wäre es soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen habe schon das ganze so einzupacken das es lange hält.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der Besitzer hat es das ganze Jahr überdurchschnittlich beansprucht und es hat überlebt. Keine Risse in der Schwinge un son Zeug



oft isses ja auch so, dass ne entwicklung durchdacht ist und auch funktioniert, man sichs selbst halt einfach nicht vorstellen kann. siehe tupperenduros...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Januar 2007)

Seltenst ist das Carbon selbst das Problem. Verklebungen / Verbindungen sind die Stellen an denen die Probleme auftreten.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Carbon find ich eh doof.


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

wow von mir bis nach crazy racer sind es exakt 237 km.... ich glaube ich werde euch so schnell nicht besuchen


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

und bis nach lucafabian 269 km....


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

das iss doch keine strecke, wenn der crazy seinen lappen hat fährt er uns bestimmt gern zu dir.....oder er holt dich ab und bringt dich zurück.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> Carbon find ich eh doof.



vorsicht, meine ahead spacer sind aus carbon und die sind total gut weil verwindungssteif bis der arzt kommt und leicht uns schick und brechen tun die bestimmt nicht .....alu an der stelle??? PAH!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das iss doch keine strecke, wenn der crazy seinen lappen hat fährt er uns bestimmt gern zu dir.....oder er holt dich ab und bringt dich zurück.



Wenn ihr den Sprit finanziert 
aber da können wir ihn auch gleich in nen Zug setzen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vorsicht, meine ahead spacer sind aus carbon und die sind total gut weil verwindungssteif bis der arzt kommt und leicht uns schick und brechen tun die bestimmt nicht .....alu an der stelle??? PAH!!!



 ich weiß nicht, wenn ich auf nem Bike komplett aus Plastik sitzen würde (oder allein schon Lenker oder Vorbau) ... ich hät immer schiss beim krachen lassen. Vielleicht hängt das damit zusammen das ich mehr oder weniger Schlosser werden und kein Kunststoffer


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

aber wenn man mal da hinschaut, wo's wirklich drauf ankommt, also luftfahrt, raumfahrt formel eins etc. werden kunststoffe gerne eingesetzt, die vorteile wiegen die nachteile um längen auf......die bedenken kann ich jedoch nachvollziehen. iss wohl eher ne bauchsache.


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

naja wenn mir das wer finaziert komme ich gere aber alleine bezahlen könnte ich das gar net


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

finanzieren wird wohl nicht möglich sein, wir sparen alle gerade auf das sponsoring von canyon.

jetzt mal was anderes, was ich mich schon seit geraumer zeit frage: wie kommst du eigentlich zu unserem fred? was hat dich motiviert mittlerweile top12 plauscher zu werden??


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

öhhm ja eines tages bin ich hier reingestolpert.... kp wiso über neue beiträge und nu isses meine standart-seite....ist das denn schlimm das ich net ausm taunus bin?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Ich denke auch das das ne Bauch-Kopf- und auch Kontosache ist


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

was nu wie ich hier hinkkomme(in den thrad) oder der transport in die taunus


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> ist das denn schlimm das ich net ausm taunus bin?



bullshit, macht doch spaß, da isses glaub ich egal, woher du kommst. wäre nur nett mal miteinander biken zu gehn.


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

ja schön wärs... naja vll. kann ich meine ellis mal überreden urlaub in der taunus zu amchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> kann ich meine ellis mal überreden urlaub in der taunus zu amchen



mach dass, hier isses schön. elvis presley hat sogar mal für zwei jahre in bad nauheim gelebt. aber geh blos nicht hin und sag:ich will in die taunus, dann schicken sie dich nämlich in erdkundenachhilfe. wenn du sagst: hallo eltern, ich möchte mit dem bergfahrrad in DEN wunderschönen taunus zur körperlichen ertüchtigung sollte da was gehn.


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

ok ich sags ihnen so... naja fragen kostet ja nix man kanns ja mal testen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Das hast du schön formuliert Marco


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

gelle, man nennt mich auch schwiegermamas liebling. uwe du bist ruisch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Habt ihr mal gesehen wie viele Leute hier drin schon gepostet haben


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

jop sagt mal wie alt seid ihr eigentlich alle? crazy ist 17 aber die anderen?


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal gesehen wie viele Leute hier drin schon gepostet haben



erschreckend, aber was noch viel geiler ist, such mal einen post von jemandem, der hier drei bier statements hinterlassen hat. weß jemand, wie man ein top ranking der themen mit den meißten beiträgen im ganzen forum checken kann? ich würd gern mal wissen, wo wir stehn.


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2007)

hab grad nen lagerkoller  

gn8 allerseits ...


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> jop sagt mal wie alt seid ihr eigentlich alle? crazy ist 17 aber die anderen?



ich hatte vor kurzem meinen dritten runden geburtstag, die andern sind alle mindestens hundert. ausser die caro, die iss auch nur knapp über zwanzig. so sieht sie zumindest aus, kann aber auch 25 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> hab grad nen lagerkoller



der kater auch. was ist blos mit euch tieren los? gerd? peter? was habt ihr mit euren lagern?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

gn8 Fux


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hatte vor kurzem meinen dritten runden geburtstag, die andern sind alle mindestens hundert. ausser die caro, die iss auch nur knapp über zwanzig. so sieht sie zumindest aus, kann aber auch 25 sein.



ok einverstanden wenn ich dann mal da bin hängern mich ein haufen opis(über 100!) ab


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

ich glaub wir haben keinen dabei der mehr als ein halbes Jahrhundert am biken ist


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

nö, der gerd hat ständig irgendwelche altersgebrechen, der lugga iss mittlerweile zu faul zum biken und der peter wartet immer auf einen, der iss nett.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich glaub wir haben keinen dabei der mehr als ein halbes Jahrhundert am biken ist



wenn der luca regelmäßig fahren würde hätten wir nen kandidaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

aber erzählt mal wirklich, wie lang ihr schon biked, ist ja auch was was ich noch nicht weiß.
Radfahrn tu ich schon immer bissi mehr als die andern, aber richtig eigentlich erst so seit Anfang 2005.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der kater auch. was ist blos mit euch tieren los? gerd? peter? was habt ihr mit euren lagern?



Nen fransöösischen Roden


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

ich will auch mal wieder richtig los so wenig zeit im mom.... und so beschissenen strecken


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

iich bin seit letztes jahr frühling richtig dabei


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> und so beschissenen strecken



dann iss hierherkommen pflicht.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> Nen fransöösischen Roden



wenn ich noch fahren könnte......


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @kater: machst du was dagegen? also regelmässig nachschieren, mit fett "abdichten"?


Ab und zu nachschmieren und eben bei Defekt austauschen.



			
				Luccafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt von Cannindale ein Bike bei dem is die Schwinge star mit dem Rahmen verbunden. Sie ist aus Carbon und verbiegt sich beim Einfedern entsprechend.
> Da wär schonmal ein Lager weg.


Nennt sich Scalpel, hat um die 60 mm Federweg und funktioniert nicht wirklich. Ich hab noch nie so wenig Federweg so extrem wippen sehen!


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aber erzählt mal wirklich, wie lang ihr schon biked, ist ja auch was was ich noch nicht weiß.
> Radfahrn tu ich schon immer bissi mehr als die andern, aber richtig eigentlich erst so seit Anfang 2005.



ich bin als teenager viel skateboard und ein bisschen bmx gefaahn. dann hab ich seehr lange keine sport gemacht und 2003 hab ich mir so ein billo hardtail zum in den biergartenfahren gekauft. kurz danach fings an, anmeldung in nem forum, klickies, camelback feierabendrunden ohne biergarten.....dann war das rad plötzlich am ende. april2004 kam dann das stumpi, die touren waren immer noch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll das wurde dann nach und nach trailiger und mit immer mehr höhenmetern verbunden. dann kam das erste treffen mit dem kater und ich war feuer und flamme, den rest kennt ihr, kurz danach kamen die touren ab hofheim und die ganze plauscherei.....


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> Ab und zu nachschmieren und eben bei Defekt austauschen.



austauschen? oder austauschen lassen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn ich noch fahren könnte......



................würdste nichts kriegen............mit dem Treibstoff fährste mir sonst morgen weg.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

ich wurde vn nem kumpel aufs biken gebracht, der meinte so zu mir kannst j mal mitkommen (mit meinem guten alten baumarkt hobel) naja dann kam das neue rad die radkleidung, die cleats und und und und irgendwo dazwischen die plauscherei


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> ................würdste nichts kriegen............mit dem Treibstoff fährste mir sonst morgen weg.................



boah, weiß als flüsterschrift iss ja noch vieeel geiler. ich glaub nicht, dass ich dir wegfaahn würde! oder macht das zeug irgendwie blähungen?


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die 16,8kg waren zu dem Torque vom hkn gekommen. Ich weiß nicht wie er gewogen hat (Personenwaage?) und ich will das auch nicht anzweifeln, ich kann hier nur posten was auf der Canyon HP steht (das stimmte bei meinem XC wenigstens fast).



wir haben das beim denfeld mit der der komischen waage gewogen ;-) mit plattformpedalen und den ringle dingern wiegt das ding soviel. das neue soll aber etwas leichter sein, weil andere teile


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

wasn das für ein rad? freerider?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie hkn
etwas ist gut, 14,7kg geben die an fürs 8.0
die anderen bewegen sich zwischen 14,4kg und 17,8kg


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> boah, weiß als flüsterschrift iss ja noch vieeel geiler. ich glaub nicht, dass ich dir wegfaahn würde! oder macht das zeug irgendwie blähungen?



Blähungen nich.............. geht direkt in die Beine


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Maik: folge dem Link


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

ah so ein mittelding


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie hkn
> etwas ist gut, 14,7kg geben die an fürs 8.0
> die anderen bewegen sich zwischen 14,4kg und 17,8kg



naja meins haben die auch mit 15,5 kg ohne pedale angegeben. mit griffen, anderen sattel und den pedalen sind es halt die 16,8 kg geworden. mit den big betty im sommer werden es noch mal 600-800 gr mehr werden glaub ich...und wenn der andere LRS kommt, dann bin ich bestimmt bei 18,5 kg. immer noch nix was mich beunruhigt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Ich würde es wohl als langhubiges Enduro bezeichnen.


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

ok is doch sone art mittelding


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

hkn: Du hast ja auch den Riesenrahmen, dazu noch der Umbaukram (was wiegen z.b. deine Flats?) das kann schon 1,3kg ausmachen.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja meins haben die auch mit 15,5 kg ohne pedale angegeben. mit griffen, anderen sattel und den pedalen sind es halt die 16,8 kg geworden. mit den big betty im sommer werden es noch mal 600-800 gr mehr werden glaub ich...und wenn der andere LRS kommt, dann bin ich bestimmt bei 18,5 kg. immer noch nix was mich beunruhigt ;-)



wenn du so immer erzählst, dass du probleme am berg hast, weißt du spätestens wenn du dir dein posting nochmal in ruhe durchliest, woran das wohl liegen mag.


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

aba nen riesenrahmen habe ich auch un mein bike ürfte so an sie 14 kg wiegen(allerdings nen hardtail)


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

habt ihr eigentlich mitbekommen, dass wir mittlerweile die 500ste seite hier vollgeplauscht haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

jop wer hat den ersten beitrag auf seite 500? du, maggo!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

jupp, ist bekannt Maggo 

14kg für ein HT ist aber nicht unbedingt leicht Maik


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

wer wohl? el scheffe.....ich glaub das hängt aber auch mit der monitorauflösung zusammen!


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

ferzäh kilo hardtail iss ne ansage, aber da ist wenigstens noch potential für ne erhebliche gewichtseinsparung vorhanden.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: Du hast ja auch den Riesenrahmen, dazu noch der Umbaukram (was wiegen z.b. deine Flats?) das kann schon 1,3kg ausmachen.



die pedale wiegen 500 gr -> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/Shimano/MTBPedale/ShimanoPDMX30.php

der sattel 602 ERGOLUX wiegt auch noch mal 570 gr


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

nee nicht ganz hat dafür aber auch nur 400 euronen gekostet weil einige teile gebraucht waren

edt:´er dürfte mitlererweile schon unter 14 sein(ich habe ihn ehrlich gesagt noch nie auf eine waage gestellt weil ich nicht wei0ß wie ich das machen soll)


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

noch zehn beiträge unn ich hab es carosche eingeholt. unn weil ich net unverschämt sein will, geh ich glaub ich mal lieber ins bett.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn du so immer erzählst, dass du probleme am berg hast, weißt du spätestens wenn du dir dein posting nochmal in ruhe durchliest, woran das wohl liegen mag.



plus dem umstand meiner 105 kg  die lassen sich nicht weg reden, auch wenn der kater mit dem gewicht die berge hochfliegt *lach* oder auch daran das ich mich einfach berghoch nicht so quälen kann bzw. mag wie viele andere...


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> plus dem umstand meiner 105 kg



hab ich auch. allerdings alles nur muskeln.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Wo sind eign. unsere Oberplauscher Gerd und Uwe?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab ich auch. allerdings alles nur muskeln.



du glücklicher...kann ich nicht von mir behaupten...naja warten wir dieses jahr ab...habe mir ja auch vorgenommen mehr zu fahren...


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

naja 105 kg muskeln? dann kannste doch auch nen berg hochfliegen


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

de gerd hat feierabend und folglich kein internet, de uwe wird schon schlafen, alte leute müssen zeitig ins bett.


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wo sind eign. unsere Oberplauscher Gerd und Uwe?!



lost???


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> du glücklicher...kann ich nicht von mir behaupten...naja warten wir dieses jahr ab...habe mir ja auch vorgenommen mehr zu fahren...



guter vorsatz, hab ich auch.



> naja 105 kg muskeln? dann kannste doch auch nen berg hochfliegen



20kg, muskeln, der rest sind samenstränge, ich muss echt ins bett.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Aber der Gerd geht doch zur Caro zum plausche, warum isser da jetz net? 
die 105kg sieht man euch nicht an *schleim*
Aber das baut doch auf das das Torque auch mit mir klarkommt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Den Vorsatz mehr zu fahren hab ich auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

Gn8 Maggo

20kg Muskeln hab ich doch an jedem Bein  die restlichen 32kg scheinen Krankheiterreger zu sein sooft wie ich krank bin  naja, am Donnerstag hab ich Termin beim Heilpraktiker, mal sehn ob das mich wieder richten kann - is meine letzte Hoffnung.


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guter vorsatz, hab ich auch.
> 
> 
> 
> 20kg, muskeln, der rest sind samenstränge, ich muss echt ins bett.



tztz... angeber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> die 105kg sieht man euch nicht an *schleim*



apollo optik, fielmann, abele, linsenplatz.de, optik wolf, und wie sie nicht alle heißen machens möglich.


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> Den Vorsatz mehr zu fahren hab ich auch



den hab ich auch, das beste ist, dass es bisher immer geklappt hat.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guter vorsatz, hab ich auch.
> 
> 
> 
> 20kg, muskeln, der rest sind samenstränge, ich muss echt ins bett.



hmmm, wenn das so ist hast du mit dem ins bett gehen wohl wirklich recht  werd auch mal schauen ob sich mein bett freut mich zu sehen.

bis morsche


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

woher nehmt ihr die zeit??


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## Marsmann (19. Januar 2007)

bis morgen bin nu auch weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

gud n8.

ich mach mich jetzt auch endlich ab, sonst hab ich morsche stress mit zwei frauen (meiner freundin und der caro)


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

> woher nehmt ihr die zeit??



für was? ausserdem hab ich das grad richtig verstanden, dass mich das ein schüler gefragt hat *kopfschüttel.*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Januar 2007)

ich dacht auch grad 

machs gut Leute, gn8 alle miteinander


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:
			
		

> > Ab und zu nachschmieren und eben bei Defekt austauschen.
> 
> 
> 
> austauschen? oder austauschen lassen?


Das meiste mach ich selbst. Was nicht geht, bekommt einer meiner Vertrauenshändler hingestellt und die machen das meist umgehend.




habkeinnick schrieb:


> plus dem umstand meiner 105 kg  die lassen sich nicht weg reden, auch wenn der kater mit dem gewicht die berge hochfliegt *lach*


Wer behauptet das denn von mir? Ich fahr vielleicht nicht langsam, aber fliegen tun da ganz andere!   Außerdem wiegt mein Rad auch nur 11,9 kg.


----------



## arkonis (20. Januar 2007)

was mein Rad wiegt weis ich gar nicht, ist baer auch egal, aendern kann ich es eh nicht ausser das Unterrohr läst sich absägen.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Januar 2007)

puh, ich fänds toll wenn die schmerzmittel mal wirken würden  komisch, den ganzen abend prima und jetzt wo ich schlafen will *grummel* da ich einfach noch ne einheit genommen habe warte ich nun auf die wirkung *schwebdahin* *träum*


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Januar 2007)

hmmm...ich warte noch immer  egal...ich leg mich hin...bis später


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> apollo optik, fielmann, abele, linsenplatz.de, optik wolf, und wie sie nicht alle heißen machens möglich.


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

Morsche zusamme,
bin gestern um 2200 ins Bett gefalle un wech war isch. Heud geht nix bei mir (ab 1300 Besprechung uff de A*****) und was is mit Sonndach bei Euch ?


----------



## Maggo (20. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie,

mit sonntach kann ic leider noch nix sagen, ich hab vor zu fahren kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es sehr früh losgeht, da ich gegen mittag noch nen termin hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2007)

guden


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Januar 2007)

guden


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2007)

also wie ich zum biken kam, wollt ihr wissen ? laaaange geschichte, sach ich euch ...

also radgefahren bin ich schon sehr früh, regelmäßig dann ab der 7. klasse bei wind und wetter nach fischbach in die schule ...
irgendwann kam die skaterzeit und gegen ende dieser zeit wurde auch mein erstes mtb gekauft. ein kettler adventure xr für damals schon fast 2000 dm (soviel kohle hatte ich noch nie für ein fahrrad hingelegt  ) bei petri in hornau !
neben skaten ging es dann zum "biken" mit skaterkumpels in den wald. unsere biketouren waren aber alles andere als biketouren : wir sind einfach irgendwohin und haben uns an möglichst steilen hängen im abfahren und später auch im hochfahren versucht. 100 m runterfahren, wieder hochschieben und wieder runter. nach ein paar stunden gings dann einfach wieder heim.
einer der hänge zum runterfahren war in bad soden im wald hinter dem altenhainer sportplatz runter ins tal wo der hundeplatz ist. heute würde man querfeldeinfahren dazu sagen, da es da eigentlich gar keinen weg gibt ...
einen coolen "uphill" fanden wir an der fuxhöhle in hornau. dieser bestand einfach darin, mit möglichst viel speed um ne enge s-kurve steil bergauf so weit wie möglich hoch zu kommen. kann man heute noch dort üben, allerdings verhindert wohl ein querliegender baum den nötigen speed. bergab ist diese kurve auch net ohne !

irgend wann verlief sich das alles und das bike verschwand mehr oder weniger ungenutzt. ich widmete mich anderen aktivitäten wie wing tsun und freundin suchen   als ich dann meine heutige freundin 1996 hatte, wurde ich derart faul und träge (ich machte null sport mehr), dass ich am ende knapp 110 kg auf die waage brachte ...
eines tages machte es klick im hirn und ich beschloss wieder abzunehmen. und zwar mit joggen und radfahren zur arbeit. hierfür ließ ich mein kettler bei hibike (der laden wurde mir von unserem damaligen mieter empfohlen) wieder fit machen. es bekam magura hs33 bremsen und war danach wieder fahrtüchtig. 
auch unternahm ich weltreisen damit, indem ich mit sack und pack morgens früh losfuhr und zu hause ankündigte : ich fahr mal auf den feldberg, dauert sicher länger, komme irgendwann heute nachmittag wieder   das sah dann so aus : rucksack mit 2 glasflaschen wasser, ohne helm und mit alten trainingshosen  




so richtig bikemäßig ging es dann 2001 bei mir los. da kaufte ich mir ein ghost xm7500, um in der bikegruppe mitzufahren, die jeden sonntag bei mir am haus startete. unser mieter traf sich regelmäßig mit seinen kumpels, unter anderem dem chef von hibike ...
in 2002 fuhr ich meinen ersten marathon in kiedrich und von da an gab es kein halten mehr ...





ich wurde in 2002 auch irgendwie auf das forum hier aufmerksam und so nahm das schicksal seinen lauf  

bis zu einem tragischen verkehrsunfall im jahre 2004 begleitete mich das kettler aber weiterhin fast täglich zur arbeit.




danach kamen neue bikes, neue nette leute, die dimb ig, die taunustrails usw. aber das kennt ihr ja ab da alle selber


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gelle, man nennt mich auch schwiegermamas liebling. uwe du bist ruisch.



ich sach nix




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich glaub wir haben keinen dabei der mehr als ein halbes Jahrhundert am biken ist



noch nicht am Biken, aber alt




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aber erzählt mal wirklich, wie lang ihr schon biked, ist ja auch was was ich noch nicht weiß.
> Radfahrn tu ich schon immer bissi mehr als die andern, aber richtig eigentlich erst so seit Anfang 2005.





Ganz früher als Kind/Jugendlicher haben wir uns aus alten Räder Geländebikes zusammen gebaut (zur Zeit als die Bonanzaräder modern waren) sind in den Wald und haben sie dann kaputt gefahren. 

Das erste MTB (92er Stumpi) hab ich mir während des Studiums für ne Alpenüberquerung gekauft  einen Monat später haben wir sie dann gemacht   Wir waren mehr auf der Strasse als auf Trails. Zu dieser Zeit bin ich ab und zu auch mal den Feldberg hoch und runter, aber nur Waldautobahn. Nach dem Studium mußte das Bike einige Jahr alleine mit sich klarkommen, in der Zeit hab ich meine Bewegungen auf das nötigste eingestellt  


Vor 3 Jahren hab ich nach ner Abfahrt beim Boarden ein Sauerstoffzelt, wg. Konditionsmangel, benötigt. Da is mir dann der Stumpi in der Garage wieder eingefallen. Ich hab dann erstmal ein paar Touren im Flachen gedreht, um dann übers Forum wieder zum Taunus zu kommen. Der Japaner war mein standard Weg, hoch und runter. Ich kannte ja sonst keinen. Da fällt mir ein, zu dieser Zeit wollte ich mal mit fuel zusammen fahren, zum Glück hats dann doch nicht geklappt, das hät ich bestimmt nie mehr vergessen. 
Im Aug. 05 ist mir dann das *esismalwidderzetifürnservice* Bike in die Hände gefallen und ich hab dann Kontakt zu den AWBlern bekommen. Mit Ihnen hab ich dann auch, mehr oder weniger, das erste mal Singletrails befahren und Feuer gefangen 

 

der Rest kennt Ihr... 





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wo sind eign. unsere Oberplauscher Gerd und Uwe?!




ich bin da


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. Januar 2007)

Guden


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Januar 2007)

Da sind in euren Geschichten doch einige Parallelen zu meiner eigenen Geschichte.  Also:

Wie der Kater zum Biken kam​
Das Radfahren lag bei uns schon immer in der Familie. Kein Wunder, da sich mein Vater und meine Mutter über den Radsportverein (Bruder meiner Mutter für auch Rad) kennen gelernt haben. Radfahren konnte ich schon kurz nach dem Laufen und Radausflüge in der Jugend mit 40-60 km waren kein Seltenheit. Das war dann allerdings eher Straßenorientiert. Dann wurde 1992 mein Onkel beim RR-Training von einem Auto überfahren, was natürlich ein ziemlicher Schock war. Daraufhin mußte mein Vater (und wir Kinder natürlich auch mit) meiner Mutter versprechen, nie wieder Rennrad zu fahren. So kauften wir also einen Fuhrpark dieser neumodischen Mountainbikes und nachdem die MTB-Welle auch zwei Freunde in der Schule erwischte, war ich 1993-1994 öfter mal mit dem Bike in der Gegend um Langenhain unterwegs. Ich hatte dann auche ine eingermaßen brauchbares Bike mit Altus-Gruppe, das ich heute ab und an im Stadtmodus verwende. Da ich damals auch noch gerudert hab, war ich da eigentlich gar nicht schlecht trainiert und wog damals nur 78 kg!   Dann kam der Führerschein, die Uni und die Frauen und das Bike kam kaum noch zum Einsatz.
2002 zeigte die Waage dann 117 kg an und ich fühlte mich damit auch nicht mehr wohl und so bschloß ich, in Hochheim wohnend, das Rad wieder auszugraben und etwas durch die Weinberge zu heizen. Doch mit so viel Gewicht und ´ner ordentlichen Sattelüberhöhung kamen da doch einige Schläge an den Handgelenken an und ich beschloß ziemlich bald, ein Rad mit Federgabel anzuschaffen. Damals war ja Swop-Zeit und so tankte die ganze Familie bei Esso, bis ich im September 2002 mein Esso-Rad (noch vor der ersten Fahrt wurde das Grün in schwarz-blau umlackiert) in Empfang nehmen konnte. Gleichzeitig kaufte ich die erste MountainBIKE und mir dämmerte, daß das Rad vielleicht doch nicht ganz so gut war. Vor allem die "Federgabel" enttäuschte sehr, da sie über etwa 2 cm effektiven Federweg verfügte. Also wurde alles Ersaprte zusammen gekratzt und Weihnachtsgeschenke eingespart, damit ich ein Bike um 1000  erwerben konnte. Beim Tingeln durch die Geschäfte der Gegend stieß ich auf der Suche nach einem Stevens M6 (war damals der Platzhirsch in der 1000-Klasse) auf ein im Ausverkauf reduziertes Specialzed Stumpjumper Hardtail für 1400 statt 1700 . Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Finanznminister Papa  wurde das Bike dann gekauft und am 1.1.2003 war die erste Ausfahrt! (Bilder davon hab ich in meiner Gallerie) Bis etwa Mai kurvte ich nur in der näheren Umgebung von Hochheim herum und die wenigen Trails dort kannte ich bald auswendig. Über´s MB-Forum verabredete ich mich dann im Mai mit einem Kollegen aus Frankfurt beim Go Crazy-Biketreff und das war dann die erste, ziemlich desaströse (flotteres Level 2, sehr trailig, also daß, was ich heute mache  ) Ausfahrt im Taunus, bei der ich dem Tempo im Gelände nicht wirklich folgen konnte. Aber die Infektion war da und so startete ich schon im Juni bei meinem ersten Marathon in Kiedrich. 
So ging das dann weiter. Ich wurde technisch besser, der Stumpi war auf meinen Abfahrten nicht immer Herr der Lage und es bestand auch kaum mehr Tuningpotential. So wurde eben der Rahmen getunt und im Januar 2005 erstand ich für 600  den Epic-Rahmen. Im gleichen Jahr folgte die Gründung der DIMB IG-Rhein-Taunus (DIMB-Mitglied seit 2003) und ich wurde Guide beim Biketreff. Seit dieser Zeit dürften mich die meisten hier dann in der einen oder anderen Funktion kennen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

...un noch ne Story:
Sport war zwischen 15-18 Jahre angesagt. Ich habe familienbedingt Langlauf  bis 25 km betrieben. Schon damals hat mir das Crosslaufen besser gefallen als auf'm Sportplatz. Es hat sogar mal zum Kreismeister über 3000m Cross gereicht. Mein Highlight war als ich 16 war und mein Vater versprach, wenn du die 15km in Bacharach unter ne Stunde schafft's, darfs Du dir ein Mofa kaufen (Mutter war damals wg. der Gefahr im Straßenberkehr dagegen und er war anscheined der Meinung, des klappt ned.
Bei 5km hatte ich 20:20, bei 10 km 40:20 und im Ziel waren's dann 59:28 .
An dem Abend waren wir mit den anderen Läufern in soner Wirtschaft, wo wir auch übernachtet haben. Da bin ich auch das erstemal so richtig abgestürzt; -technisch. Im Suff ne ca.40-50 Jährige mit ca. 60-70kg. die Treppe hochgetragen (bin danach aber wieder zurückgegangen) und weiterge.  Am nächsten Morgen mußten meine Eltern die Reinigung meines Bettes bezahlen; des sah so übel aus wie es mir ging.

Danach noch 2 Jahre Tunier-Tanzsport, der aber nur noch bis zur Bundeswehr angehalten hat. Danach war Ausbildung, Arbeiten inkl. Fernstudium und die sog. Karriere dran. Dazu noch vor sechs Jahren mit dem Rauchen aufgehört und Anfang 2005 so 101 kg. gehabt. Nachdem beim Schuhe zubinden mir die Luft langsam weggeblieben ist, bin ich zur Einsicht gelangt, was tun zu müssen.
Erst mit nem Kettler-Trekkingrad von meiner Mutter rumgefahrn, dann auf Initiative der Schwester die erste CTF in Hofheim mitgefahrn. Danach das "Bike" mit einer RST-Federgabel für 150EUR _getune't_ , was aus heutiger Sicht natürlich rausgeschmissenes Geld war. Das Bike hab ich noch immer, um damit auf die Arbeit zu fahrn.
Nach Nervereien meiner Schwester, ich sollte mir doch mal ein richtiges Bike kaufen, hab ich im Sep. 05 das Cube gekauft, wobei ich dem Händler heute noch dankbar bin, daß er mir für 150EUR Aufpreis zur Reba-Race-Gabel geraten hat. 
Im April 2006 habe ich dann bei der Usinger Matsch-Becken-Tour mitgemacht und mußte nach 20 km meinen Beinen Tribut zollen und ne Abkürzung nehmen.
Im Mai 2006 den Uwe als ersten von den Plauschern bewusst kennengelernt und die Wege um den Staufen und den Langener Waldsee inkl. Trailstück abgefahrn.
Der Rest ist Neuzeit (Hofheimer- + Plauscherfred)


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude wie,
> 
> mit sonntach kann ic leider noch nix sagen, ich hab vor zu fahren kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es sehr früh losgeht, da ich gegen mittag noch nen termin hab.


Also von mir aus können wir morgen früh gern früh raus (passt mir besser als Nachmittags). 

Bersche (Judenkopf-Staufen mit Treff um 0800 bis 0830 am Sportpark Heide in Hofheim ) 
oder
flach (um de Fluchhafe mit Treff um 0800 bis 0830 an der Schleuse) ?


----------



## fUEL (20. Januar 2007)

Moin Bube und Caro, der Thread krischt so bestimmt noch mehr Fans. Werde meine Story auch ma nachliefern.

Hoffe es geht Euch allen gut und wir sehen uns am nächsten Donnerstag zumindestens halbwegs zahlreich.

Grüsse aus der Sonne.
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oft isses ja auch so, dass ne entwicklung durchdacht ist und auch funktioniert, man sichs selbst halt einfach nicht vorstellen kann. siehe tupperenduros...


 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Seltenst ist das Carbon selbst das Problem. Verklebungen / Verbindungen sind die Stellen an denen die Probleme auftreten.


stimmt  


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Carbon find ich eh doof.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

en guden Moin wünsch ich.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Januar 2007)

morsche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie Gerd, du bist doch nicht etwa auf der a*****?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie hkn, wie gehts den Schmerzmitteln?


----------



## Maggo (20. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Also von mir aus können wir morgen früh gern früh raus (passt mir besser als Nachmittags).
> 
> Bersche (Judenkopf-Staufen mit Treff um 0800 bis 0830 am Sportpark Heide in Hofheim )
> oder
> flach (um de Fluchhafe mit Treff um 0800 bis 0830 an der Schleuse) ?



bis wann muss ich mich entscheiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie Gerd, du bist doch nicht etwa auf der a*****?



ei guude, wie!

bin zum Glück nicht auf der A******
und leider nicht im dsl-Asyl!  
Der Telekomtechniker war heute da. Sie mußten den Anschluß auf 2Mb zurückstufen, mehr geht hier nicht...  

Naja, dafür gehts jetzt wenigstens!


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie hkn, wie gehts den Schmerzmitteln?



nu gehts ganz gut...die nacht war hölle. auch das zweite mal nehmen hat nix gebracht...habe dann gegen halb 5 noch mal was genommen und dann war ich total overdosed...puh...so konnte ich dann auch nicht schlafen...nur warm und alles watte...gegen halb 8 bin ich dann mal für 1,5 stunden eingeschlafen und schwupps war krach rund ums haus (kreissäge)

wenn es so bleibt wie grad wäre es toll. -> nämlich schmerzfrei...aber die nacht kommt bestimmt


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Januar 2007)

Moin Gerd,

wie bist Du zun Singletrails gekommen?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nu gehts ganz gut...die nacht war hölle. auch das zweite mal nehmen hat nix gebracht...habe dann gegen halb 5 noch mal was genommen und dann war ich total overdosed...puh...so konnte ich dann auch nicht schlafen...nur warm und alles watte...gegen halb 8 bin ich dann mal für 1,5 stunden eingeschlafen und schwupps war krach rund ums haus (kreissäge)
> 
> wenn es so bleibt wie grad wäre es toll. -> nämlich schmerzfrei...aber die nacht kommt bestimmt



Wolle mer mal hoffen das de den Kram bald engültig los bist.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wolle mer mal hoffen das de den Kram bald engültig los bist.



da sagste was...ich wundere mich nur darüber das zur zeit oder auch gestern abend alles prima ist und dann auf einmal der terror losgeht. arzt sagt ja das alles toll heilen würde, der wirds wissen und die schmerzen sind bestimmt das letzte aufbegehren oder so  

die hoffnung stirbt als letztes


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

Da sagste was hkn, meine Hoffnung dümpelt seit ca. nem Jahr so vor sich hin...

Gerd: lieber 2mb (und damit mehr als ich) als gar kein I-net  und jetzt erzähl auch mal deine Story


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Januar 2007)

cool blauer himmel draußen...jedenfalls stückckenweise und kein regen...was würd ich jetzt grad mal gerne fahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

hkn: weißt du wem es da genauso geht?


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2007)

guden, bin auch mal wieder drin.........

........immer diese Asylanten.  

War ein Scherz  ........ich habe nix gegen Asylanten selbst schuld wenn man die rein läßt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie Caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2007)

Gude C-R

binn immer noch ned mit lese dorsch unn jez hamm die kinner sich aagemeldet zum esse, d.h. binn schonn widder weg. 

Schreibt ned soviel dass ich mim lese nachkomm.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

Momentan hast du ja gute Chancen, is ja eher tote Hose hier.


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hatte vor kurzem meinen dritten runden geburtstag, die andern sind alle mindestens hundert. ausser die caro, die iss auch nur knapp über zwanzig. so sieht sie zumindest aus, kann aber auch 25 sein.




wenn de des noch e paa ma schreibst, glaub isch ders .......


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja meins haben die auch mit 15,5 kg ohne pedale angegeben. mit griffen, anderen sattel und den pedalen sind es halt die 16,8 kg geworden. mit den big betty im sommer werden es noch mal 600-800 gr mehr werden glaub ich...und wenn der andere LRS kommt, dann bin ich bestimmt bei 18,5 kg. immer noch nix was mich beunruhigt ;-)



*lachweg*
meins iss 6 KG leichter.


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> noch zehn beiträge unn ich hab es carosche eingeholt. unn weil ich net unverschämt sein will, geh ich glaub ich mal lieber ins bett.



gentlemen.....


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gud n8.
> 
> ich mach mich jetzt auch endlich ab, sonst hab ich morsche stress mit zwei frauen (meiner freundin und der caro)



Isch glaab ned, dass mir zwo ma stress grien


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusamme,
> bin gestern um 2200 ins Bett gefalle un wech war isch. Heud geht nix bei mir (ab 1300 Besprechung uff de A*****) und was is mit Sonndach bei Euch ?



Sonndach habb isch die kinner von meiner freundin hier. vllt fahr isch mid dene ma nach soden abbä sonst geht nix bei mir.


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin Bube und Caro, der Thread krischt so bestimmt noch mehr Fans. Werde meine Story auch ma nachliefern.
> 
> Hoffe es geht Euch allen gut und wir sehen uns am nächsten Donnerstag zumindestens halbwegs zahlreich.
> 
> ...



Gude Frank,

lass ders gud gehn.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Januar 2007)

Was´n hier los? 3 h kein Posting und das am Nachmittag!

@Maggo, Arachne: Seid ihr denn wieder gut retour gekommen mit Maggos 3-Gang-Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

*Ferdisch* mid dieser A*****woch.

@Maggo: isch ruf Dich gleische mol o.
@Caro: Dange förs Feedback, ach wenn nix geje dud


----------



## arkonis (20. Januar 2007)

ich warte bis nächste Woche, das mit den kaputten Bäume ist doch etwas zu heikel.


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

@Zeh-Ähr: Sebastian, hör doche mol uff midde Canyon-Bilder, du machsd misch als narrischer, wie soll isch des maaner Mitgeldausgeberin vermiddeln dun 

(Isch häd da ä Uffgab für disch ....)


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich warte bis nächste Woche, das mit den kaputten Bäume ist doch etwas zu heikel.


Da hasde gar nicht so unrecht. Ich hab grad zufällig seit 3 Wochen mal wieder Nachrichten gesehen und da warnt man noch vor den noch nicht gekippten Bäumen. hmmm....


----------



## Arachne (20. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was´n hier los? 3 h kein Posting und das am Nachmittag!
> 
> @Maggo, Arachne: Seid ihr denn wieder gut retour gekommen mit Maggos 3-Gang-Rad?



Bin eben erst Nachhause gekommen und habe mich vorhin erst vom Maggo getrennt. Wir sind zwar etwas flacher, aber trotzdem gefahren. Maggo hat seinen Schaltungszug auf ein mittleres Ritzel gelegt. So ging es einigermaßen ("immer der falsche Gang")... Danke der Nachfrage!


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

Isch geh dan mal midde Fraa Esse gehn...  Bis späder vllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin eben erst Nachhause gekommen und habe mich vorhin erst vom Maggo getrennt. Wir sind zwar etwas flacher, aber trotzdem gefahren. Maggo hat seinen Schaltungszug auf ein mittleres Ritzel gelegt. So ging es einigermaßen ("immer der falsche Gang")... Danke der Nachfrage!


Upppps....
Ob des mid moje & maggo was werd  Werd doch etwas späder mal anrufe, wenn er deham sein müssd...


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Isch geh dan mal midde Fraa Esse gehn...  Bis späder vllt.



Lasds euch schmegge.......


Habb grad e jungfernfahrt erlebe dörfe.  wussd gaa ned, dass mer mim händikep vonn 2 killo schneller fährt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lasds euch schmegge.......
> 
> 
> Habb grad e jungfernfahrt erlebe dörfe.  wussd gaa ned, dass mer mim händikep vonn 2 killo schneller fährt.


Vllt gehts nun schneller wesche dem bessere Dorschblick im Dungelen 

oder Du hast nun einfach mehr Grip am Bersch, wo de ja schon immer stagg warsd/bisd 

Edit: Gruß aach von maaner Fraa


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie!

Carsten: immer wieder gerne


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

ei gude Gerd!


----------



## Marsmann (20. Januar 2007)

nabend zusammen


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Vllt gehts nun schneller wesche dem bessere Dorschblick im Dungelen


iss schonn genial....... an de rod mühl kam mer e audo endgesche unn had uffgeblend, so dass isch nix mer gesehn habb. da habb isch ma korz zurüggeblend unn der hat gleisch reschbegt gegriet unn abgeblend.   




MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Edit: Gruß aach von maaner Fraa



des freut misch. Grüss disch g28


----------



## Arachne (20. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Gerd!



ei guude, wie!

bin aufm Sprung un schon widder weggggg........


----------



## Marsmann (20. Januar 2007)

ok auch egal


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2007)

So, klink misch ma aus. mei kinner hamm übernachdungsbesuch unn die wolle jez alle was esse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

siehste Caro'sche, so e Lämpche is scho e fein Sach


----------



## Marsmann (20. Januar 2007)

deswegen will ich kene kinders.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

du bist noch jung, das wird sich mit der Zeit vermutlich ändern. Ich mag auch noch keine Kinder


----------



## Marsmann (20. Januar 2007)

nene nachher werden die noch so wie ich
so ich bin nu auch mal ffür ne zeit weg meine pc-games warten


----------



## saharadesertfox (20. Januar 2007)

@arachne

habe mich heute bei go-crazy mal so zum Ausgleich 3 mal hingelegt. Der erste war an der Falkensteiner Burg an einem grösseren Felsblock den Griff vom Lenker in Bauch gerammt. Dann meinem Vordermann auf einer Matschpassage bergab reingefahren und auf dem Nachhauseweg Treppen übersehen und glücklicherweise weich im Rasen gelandet.

Endlich mal werde ich zum richtischen Mann  .


----------



## Arachne (20. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @arachne
> 
> habe mich heute bei go-crazy mal so zum Ausgleich 3 mal hingelegt. Der erste war an der Falkensteiner Burg an einem grösseren Felsblock den Griff vom Lenker in Bauch gerammt. Dann meinem Vordermann auf einer Matschpassage bergab reingefahren und auf dem Nachhauseweg Treppen übersehen und glücklicherweise weich im Rasen gelandet.
> 
> Endlich mal werde ich zum richtischen Mann  .



 Willkomme bei de rischdische Männä!!!  (des mid dem Lenger in de Bauch ramme wörd ich abbä es nexde ma usslasse...  )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

Das mit dem Fallen kann man auch ganz lassen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

Carsten+Gerd+Uwe+die die auch mehr FW wollen: habter euch mal mit euren Finanzministern über das Torque oä unterhalten?


----------



## Arachne (20. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Carsten+Gerd+Uwe+die die auch mehr FW wollen: habter euch mal mit euren Finanzministern über das Torque oä unterhalten?



Momendema, bei mir is de Teuro noch e Dobbelmack un kaan fuffzischer wert!  Des haast isch bin selber zuständisch fer die rode Zahle uff maam Kondo... 

Un jez nochema: De nexde Schritt is des verlängerde Wocheend am Tegernsee! Im März odder so. Villaachd fahr isch da schon mit maam neue Specialized Enduro SL hie...)

Muß De Dich früjer endscheide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> siehste Caro'sche, so e Lämpche is scho e fein Sach


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

Gerd: ich kann mich entscheide wann ich lustisch bin  des is ja grad die schee Sach am jugendliche allaan sein (auch wenns manchmal wohl ganz schön wär wenns da noch jemanden an meiner Seite gäb  )
Aber nach dem Lappen das Auto und dann das Torque, kann sich also noch 4-viele Wochen rauszögern bis ich genau weiß ob ich bestelle oder nicht.
meinst du das SL ist Hardcore genug für das was wir dann mit den Bikes machen??


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

hnauze





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Carsten+Gerd+Uwe+die die auch mehr FW wollen: habter euch mal mit euren Finanzministern über das Torque oä unterhalten?


_* Schnauze!*_


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> .... Aber nach dem Lappen das Auto und dann das Torque, kann sich also noch 4-viele Wochen rauszögern bis ich genau weiß ob ich bestelle oder nicht.....



Ich wünschd isch häd Dei Broblem, sowaid bin isch nochnedde mal ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

Das glaub ich nicht...

dein Cube wäre auch froh wenn du fürn Lidl was geeigneteres hättest


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

ej maggo,
so langsam mach isch mir Soje um Disch, bisde zu Hause umgefalle un am knagge ??? Noch neddemal Pungde eigetrache hadder un am Händi ging aach nur de Sprechblaskonservierer an ...
(mit Morsche wird nix mid Dir, hadd mer mir schon verzähld)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (20. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... Torque ...



Meint ihr sowas? 





Habe mir gerade so ein Ding zugelegt. Ganz schön teuer, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht...
> 
> dein Cube wäre auch froh wenn du fürn Lidl was geeigneteres hättest


* Isch zidier misch nochemol:*


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wer ist hier dick ? (frei nach einem gallischen Steinträger mit mehr als 93kg Kampfgewicht)


*PAH !!!! *(das nächste mal falle ich auf Disch, )


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht...
> 
> dein Cube wäre auch froh wenn du fürn Lidl was geeigneteres hättest



ich sag nur elfenhaft  

da brauchts nicht mehr Federweg!


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Meint ihr sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch ä schönes Gerat, aber C-R meinte das Canyon Torque = Bike mit gut viel Federweg, mit dem er z.Z. so ä bissi nervd (so ähnlich heißt auchn Bike von denen)


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich sag nur elfenhaft


Du Neider ! 

Na, hammer endlich ä Thema gefunne, wode von de Couch hübbe dusd


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

sdf: nein, Drehmo war keiner gemeint  sondern dieses Gerät


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

Uwe: elfenhaft ist eins, cc-Bike Treppen und Absätze runter prügeln ein anderes. Merkst du ja auch an deinen Lagern 
das hat auch mit dem Gewicht vom Fahrer nur in zweiter Linie was zu tun, mir hats ja auch schon ne Nabe zerlegt und der Steuersatz vom HT ist auch nicht mehr so ganz der beste  dazu noch die knacksende Fox...


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Du Neider !
> 
> Na, hammer endlich ä Thema gefunne, wode von de Couch hübbe dusd



stimmt gar nich..


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

Zeh-*Ähhhrhrrrrr*, ned schon widder so än Pic was misch narrisch machd


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Januar 2007)

Weis jemand was das für eins schwarzes Bild ist das in letzter Zeit immer wieder mal auftaucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> stimmt gar nich..


Ohh, entschuldige bitte, habe ich Deine zarte Seele zu hart verspottet ? Dud mir laaaaiid


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Weis jemand was das für eins schwarzes Bild ist das in letzter Zeit immer wieder mal auftaucht?


Des is des "schwarze Loch" aus meinem Portemonnaie ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

Uwe: meinst du das [Bild lass ich mal, die Seite brauch ja noch n bissi und das is sonst doof mitm Laden] http://www.canyon.com/flash/bike/images/torque-8/s-b-a-grey/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Januar 2007)

das mit dem geilen Schaltwerk mein ich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2007)

wenn du quer Scrollst siehst du auch den Rest


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

Ab  in die Heia, ich soll morgen das erste mal seit ungefähr hundert Jahren im Eisstadion mein können zeigen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Auch ä schönes Gerat, aber C-R meinte das Canyon Torque = Bike mit gut viel Federweg, )



Am Ratscheende könnt man ja ne Rohloff-Nabe dranbaun, ne Felsche und nen Reife.


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ab  in die Heia, ich soll morgen das erste mal seit ungefähr hundert Jahren im Eisstadion mein können zeigen.


Tu Dir blos nix  Gute N8


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenn du quer Scrollst siehst du auch den Rest



wenn das Highlight doch schon zu sehen ist muß ich doch nicht mehr scrollen  
Sebastian, Du verwirst mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Am Ratscheende könnt man ja ne Rohloff-Nabe dranbaun, ne Felsche und nen Reife.


Hab isch Dir eigendlisch schon gesachd, wann isch Gebordsdach hab ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

Machs gut Uwe, guck dir das Bild nochmal an dann träumst du besser  
http://www.canyon.com/flash/bike/images/torque-8/s-b-a-grey/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

Uwe: das x9 hab ich ja schon hier stehn, Highlight für mich ist eher der Federweg und für den muss man quer scrollen  gn8


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn das Highlight doch schon zu sehen ist muß ich doch nicht mehr scrollen
> Sebastian, Du verwirst mich


Wer Deine Gabel hat, braucht auch keinen Rahmen mehr  (bös Foul, ich weiß...)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hab isch Dir eigendlisch schon gesachd, wann isch Gebordsdach hab ?



Nein, und ich?  kleiner Tipp: Lampe brauch ich keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Januar 2007)

So kann man mehr sehn.


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Januar 2007)

Guuds nächdle @all, man liest sich.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

sdf: das is ja das alte  das is ja noch schwer.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

gn8 Carsten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sdf: ...das is ja noch schwer.



Ich liebe schwere Bikes. Meins ist 18,4 kg.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

auch nicht schlecht  aber wäre mir wohl doch ne Nummer zu extrem.


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> auch nicht schlecht  aber wäre mir wohl doch ne Nummer zu extrem.



Fuel sagt dazu cannonball. (=Tanzende Geschosskugel)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

fährt aber wohl nicht so besonders gerne bergauf 
Ich dachte mal Cannonball heißt Kanonenkugel...


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> fährt aber wohl nicht so besonders gerne bergauf
> Ich dachte mal Cannonball heißt Kanonenkugel...



Geschoss oder Kanone ist egal. Auf jedenfall runter geht das Gerät ab wie ein Geschoss. Hoch muss ich es (laufend) schieben. Aber das ist bei mir eh egal.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

na dann is ja gut 
wenn wir irgendwann im Laufe des Jahres alle auf so Sofas rumschaukeln brauchst ja nicht mehr schieben, dann kannste ja auch aufm Bike mithalten 
ich geh dann auch mal, gn8 @ all die noch da sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (21. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Januar 2007)

nabend habkeinnick.


----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2007)

Bin ein wenig verwirrt, dass die Nachtfraktion schon die Segel gestrichen hat.  Hoffe aber sehr, dass das daran liegt, dass diese Nacht schon leichter als letzte zu bewältigen ist!!!


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2007)

moin !

cr, du kannst das ding doch ruhig schon heute bestellen. bei canyon hat es zumindest in der vergangenheit immer lange gedauert, bis man sein bike hatte ...

oder sieht das mittlerweile anders aus ? wäre ja zu schön


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie?

@carsten: ich musste dich gestern leider wegdrücken und bin  danach nicht mehr dazu gekommen zurückzurufen. sorry.

@gerd: des war gar net so flach und wenig wie eigentlich geplant. hier stehen:
3,5std ( da iss die erste halbe stunde schon mit drin ) 48.62km (wie weit isses wohl von der roten mühle bis hohemark?) und 737hm. (siehe frage zwei).

ich geh mal nach ner neuen schaltung suchen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh mal nach ner neuen schaltung suchen.


Gleich ´ne ganz neue Schaltung, wo doch nur ein Shifter defekt ist?


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

> Gleich ´ne ganz neue Schaltung, wo doch nur ein Shifter defekt ist?



ich wollte die sowieso irgendwann demnächst mal durch was schöneres ersetzen, du kennst das ja, männer und technik. ausserdem ist am linken shifter die kappe neulich auch schonmal abgegangen. dank sekundenkleber hält das jetzt, wer weiß wie lang.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich wollte die sowieso irgendwann demnächst mal durch was schöneres ersetzen, du kennst das ja, männer und technik.


Oh ja, das kenn ich gut.


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

das rad erfährt dieses jahr wohl fast ne komplette runderneuerung. steuersatz muss neu, hat aber noch zeit, gabel soll neu, schaltung muss neu, kettenblätter sind fällig, umwerfer iss neu geworden, lrs und bremsen sind ja noch nicht soo alt, danach iss nur nocher der dämpfer, vorbau und lenker original. ein fass ohne boden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> @gerd: des war gar net so flach und wenig wie eigentlich geplant. hier stehen:
> 3,5std ( da iss die erste halbe stunde schon mit drin ) 48.62km (wie weit isses wohl von der roten mühle bis hohemark?) und 737hm. (siehe frage zwei).
> 
> ich geh mal nach ner neuen schaltung suchen.



Moje, ei guude, wie!


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

@gerd: die strecke von der mühle zur hm???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> cr, du kannst das ding doch ruhig schon heute bestellen. bei canyon hat es zumindest in der vergangenheit immer lange gedauert, bis man sein bike hatte ...
> 
> oder sieht das mittlerweile anders aus ? wÃ¤re ja zu schÃ¶n



Moin ihr Plauscher!

Mein xc6 sollte 11Wochen dauern und kam 8Wochen zu frÃ¼h, daher spare ich lieber immer erst komplett bevor ich was in der GrÃ¶Ãenordnung kaufe, nicht das ich nachher da stehe und kanns nicht abholen weil die â¬'s knapp sind. Aber soweit ich das mitbekommen hab sind die Torques eh noch nicht im Laden und mal draufsetzen vorher wÃ¼rd ich schon ganz gerne


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

Moin zusammen


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

ei gude uwe. 
was macht die kunsT?


----------



## caroka (21. Januar 2007)

Guden,

babbelt ned so viel übber federwesch, scheene schaldunge unn ..... 

isch wä ja immer unglügglischer mit meim HT. 
So e schee Gabbel wää ja ned schlechd oddä scheibebremse  nur habb isch aach so e portmonee wie de MTK-Cube habbe dud. 

upps, schonn so späd isch muss ema frühstück mache. 
die kinner waan heud moin so ruisch, dass isch erst dorschs telefon geweckd worn binn.  da habb isch ja glügg gehabbt sonsd häd isch den scheene tach verschlafe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guden,
> 
> babbelt ned so viel übber federwesch, scheene schaldunge unn .....
> 
> ...



Tse, echt komisch, wird geweckt und freut sich drüber...


----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: die strecke von der mühle zur hm???



Ja, its magic (maps)!

Habe alles genau abgefahren. Kannst auch die Karte dazu haben. Abbä ned jez, bin widder uffm Sprung....


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

ich wär auch froh, wenn ich nach dem raclettegelage (da war sauviel alkohol drin) heut früh auch bissi länger hätt schlafen können. um acht uhr macht de bub die augen auf und kriegt se net mehr zu......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Januar 2007)

MOIN  Blauer Himmel


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, its magic (maps)!
> 
> Habe alles genau abgefahren. Kannst auch die Karte dazu haben. Abbä ned jez, bin widder uffm Sprung....



ne, ich wollt ja nur mal wissen, wieviel ich auf die "flache runde" die mittlerweile dann 1000hm hatte draufschlagen muss.


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIN  Blauer Himmel



wer iss blauer himmel, ich kenn nur de rote hersch?? und warum begrüßt du den fredneuling "blauer himmel" persönlich, wo der noch keinen beitrag geschrieben hat?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer iss blauer himmel, ich kenn nur de rote hersch?? und warum begrüßt du den fredneuling "blauer himmel" persönlich, wo der noch keinen beitrag geschrieben hat?



Der ist so schüchtern, der kommt nicht so oft  Da wollte ich ihn mal motivieren öfters vorbei zu schauen  EigudewieMAGGO


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude uwe.
> was macht die kunsT?



ich werd mich jetzt mal dem alternativen Sport widmen, zusehen das ich dabei nicht allzu nass werde und nicht zuviele blaue Flecken abbekom


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

> ich werd mich jetzt mal dem alternativen Sport widmen, zusehen das ich dabei nicht allzu nss werde und nicht zuviele blaue Flecken abbekom



viel spaß un denk dran, dass verletzungen im alter nicht mehr so schnell heilen.


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

> EigudewieMAGGO



wenn ichn schalthebel hät, könnt ich radfaahn, wenn ich ausm fenster gugg bin ich froh, dass ich keinen hab. ich glaub der baum im garten der vermieter kommt gleich hier durch die balkontür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

Wie wird Schlittschuhlaufen im  WP eigentlisch bewertet? Is da ne Form von Jogging?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn ichn schalthebel hät, könnt ich radfaahn, wenn ich ausm fenster gugg bin ich froh, dass ich keinen hab. ich glaub der baum im garten der vermieter kommt gleich hier durch die balkontür.



und wenn ich ne Gabel hätt...wär ich gestern schon gefahrn


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und wenn ich ne Gabel hätt...wär ich gestern schon gefahrn



aus zwei mach eins?!?! oder wir bauen aus den beiden schrotthaufen ein tandem


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie wird Schlittschuhlaufen im  WP eigentlisch bewertet? Is da ne Form von Jogging?



du willst das doch nicht wirklich eintragen??


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aus zwei mach eins?!?! oder wir bauen aus den beiden schrotthaufen ein tandem




wan treffen wir uns?



Maggo schrieb:


> du willst das doch nicht wirklich eintragen??



aber min. zwei Punkte werd ich mir da *verdienen*!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

Caro: es gibt auch gemütliche HT's 






Uwe: viel Spass und tu dir nix.


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

> aber min. zwei Punkte werd ich mir da verdienen!



das geht wohl in ordnung. immerhin mußt ja auch du sehn wo du bleibst.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das geht wohl in ordnung. immerhin mußt ja auch du sehn wo du bleibst.




meine Zeit wird kommen...


----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> meine Zeit wird kommen...



Naja, wenns nur die Zeit ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

Ei gude Gerd


----------



## fUEL (21. Januar 2007)

Ei guude Ihr dahaam!
Fahrrad verpackt später geht es zum Airport.
Morge widder in die Tretmühl dahaam.
Wie iss des Wetter??

Hier is 25 Grad
Gruss Frank


----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ei guude Ihr dahaam!
> Fahrrad verpackt später geht es zum Airport.
> Morge widder in die Tretmühl dahaam.
> Wie iss des Wetter??
> ...



Im Mom Sonneschei, echt schee! Abbä ab moje is Schnee aagesacht, werglich...  Ich freu mich zwar uff Dich, abbä an Daaner Stell wörd ich da bleibe.


----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude Gerd



Guude Torque-Fan!

Wieso en aachendlich des achder un ned des neuner?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

weil ich kein Plastik-Optik XTR will (leisten kann)  und weil demnächst n Auto aasteht  Jemand ne Ahnung was ich für den Preis eines Torque8.0 bekommen kann?


----------



## arkonis (21. Januar 2007)

für ein Torque8.0 bekommst du schon ein guten gebrauchten Kleinwagen. Mein alter hat mal 900 gekostet und ist ganze 3 Jahre gelaufen mit Reperaturkosten von 400 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (21. Januar 2007)

ist viel Wind draussen
morgen hab ich ein GPS-Teil mit Karten nie wieder verfahren!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ist viel Wind draussen
> morgen hab ich ein GPS-Teil mit Karten nie wieder verfahren!



Du machst Witze, 
ich erinner mich da an einen Tag, wir sind ne schon zuvor gefahrene Tour mit Gerds und Carstens Freund Garmin nachgefahren. Es hat doch schon einen ganze Weile gedauert bis wir merkten das wir in die entgegengesetzte Richtung fuhren  

Auch sonst mekert Freund Garmin erst wenn man falsch gefahren ist, er ist nicht mit nem Navi fürs Auto zu vergleichen.

Nie wieder verfahren ist unter den Vorraussetzungen etwas hochgegriffen, ich fänd immer wieder einen Weg Heim finden besser


----------



## arkonis (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du machst Witze,
> ich erinner mich da an einen Tag, wir sind ne schon zuvor gefahrene Tour mit Gerds und Carstens Freund Garmin nachgefahren. Es hat doch schon einen ganze Weile gedauert bis wir merkten das wir in die entgegengesetzte Richtung fuhren
> 
> Auch sonst mekert Freund Garmin erst wenn man falsch gefahren ist, er ist nicht mit nem Navi fürs Auto zu vergleichen.
> ...



kann mir nicht passieren  Kompass, Karten alles dabei.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

Na dann


----------



## bitter sweet (21. Januar 2007)

war gestern das erste mal beim Go Crazy Treff - echt nett und hat viel Spaß gemacht

Viele Grüße an alle die dabei waren!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> kann mir nicht passieren  Kompass, Karten alles dabei.



Wir hatten den Carsten dabei, der ist besser wie en Weltatlas in Auflösung 1:25.000!


----------



## arkonis (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na dann



willste mich verunsichern


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> willste mich verunsichern



Keinesfalls, ich sach ja Heim find mer mit sonem Ding immer


----------



## arkonis (21. Januar 2007)

bitter sweet schrieb:


> war gestern das erste mal beim Go Crazy Treff - echt nett und hat viel Spaß gemacht
> 
> Viele Grüße an alle die dabei waren!



Grüße zurück, kenne Go Crazy aber net


----------



## arkonis (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Keinesfalls, ich sach ja Hem find mer mit sonem Ding immer



genau das ist das wichstigste und weil der Carsten über eine große Sammlung von Tracks verfügt ist das kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

ihr und eure GPS


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Januar 2007)

bitter sweet schrieb:


> war gestern das erste mal beim Go Crazy Treff - echt nett und hat viel Spaß gemacht
> 
> Viele Grüße an alle die dabei waren!


Gegrüßt seist du auch! Mit wem bist du denn gefahren? 
Willkommen übrigens auch im unübersichtlichsten Thread des Ffm-Forums!  Du wirst viel Zeit hier verbringen (müssen, um zu wissen, um was es geht  )!


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2007)

nix geht über nen vernüftigen orientierungssinn. der ist doch bei uns kerlen serienmäßig eingebaut


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

@Arkonis
Es ist halt nicht so das er anzeigt nächste Abfahrt rechts, er zeigt nächster mir bekannte Abzweig rechts abfahren und da können ja noch drei unbekannte davor sein  

Aber ich wär froh ich hätt auch einen, besser jemand zeigt ungefähr den Weg als keiner zeigt den Weg. So ein Ding is schon Cool 

"Ich verfahr mich damit nie mehr" ist aber immer noch ein bischen hochgegriffen.


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2007)

@kater : ich denke, du hast entzug und wolltest den ganzen tag biken  
wie war eure tour heute ?

ich hab heut 200 km abgespult, einmal mannheim und zurück, allerdings mit einem ottomotorgetriebenen 4 rädrigem kabinenwagen


----------



## arkonis (21. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix geht über nen vernüftigen orientierungssinn. der ist doch bei uns kerlen serienmäßig eingebaut



naja ich versuche schon zum vierten mal zum weißen Bimbestempel zu kommen , ganz ohne Karten geht es doch nicht.


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> weißen Bimbestempel






wasn das ?


----------



## arkonis (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arkonis
> Es ist halt nicht so das er anzeigt nächste Abfahrt rechts, er zeigt nächster mir bekannte Abzweig rechts abfahren und da können ja noch drei unbekannte davor sein
> 
> Aber ich wär froh ich hätt auch einen, besser jemand zeigt ungefähr den Weg als keiner zeigt den Weg. So ein Ding is schon Cool
> ...



also der City-Navigator kann auch routing allerdings mehr auf Strassen, dann gibt es noch die Topo und die möglichkeit der Plannung von Tracks am PC die du dann abfährst.
Du kannst dir mal das Kartenmaterial hier anschauen.
Grundsätzlich ist aber ein Track den du abfährst immer besser, die Karte ist mehr als Zusatz und Hilfestellung geeignet.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wasn das ?



ja, wasn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja, wasn das?



was is was


----------



## arkonis (21. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wasn das ?



die grosse weiße Halbkugel  ....Bavaitempel? für mich sieht der aber aus wie ein Bimbestempel.


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> die grosse weiße Halbkugel  ....Bavaitempel? für mich sieht der aber aus wie ein Bimbestempel.





 achso, du maanst de bahaii-dembel in langehaa ...

von wo willsten da hie ?


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2007)

und wo gibts nun den "bimbestempel" ? der muß ja dann so ähnlich aussehen wie der in langenhain  und irgendwo sein


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2007)

in frankfurt kenn ich nur en paar bembel-tempel


----------



## arkonis (21. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> achso, du maanst de bahaii-dembel in langehaa ...
> 
> von wo willsten da hie ?



von Gundelhart aus neee Bimbes ist mehr so eine Bezeichnung für alles was komisch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

Von denen Bembel Tempel kenn ich ach a paar


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kater : ich denke, du hast entzug und wolltest den ganzen tag biken
> wie war eure tour heute ?
> 
> ich hab heut 200 km abgespult, einmal mannheim und zurück, allerdings mit einem ottomotorgetriebenen 4 rädrigem kabinenwagen


Die Tour war interessant und sehr gemütlich. Waren nur Wolfgang, Rainer und ich und so sind wir dann erst mal Richtung Idstein gefahren, wobei es einen da auf den Feldern fast seitlich umgeblasen hat.  Hinter Lenzhahn haben wir dann den Limes in östlicher Richtung verfolgt und sind dann über Schlobo zum Naturfreundehaus rauf gefahren, wo ein Ast einen fiesen Angriff auf Wolfgangs Schaltwerk unternommen hat  . Von dort dann rüber nach Eppenhain und ich hab noch ein paar Trails dran gehängt, aber letztendlich zogen die kalten Füße, der Wind und Vaters 60. heute abend mich dann doch heim.
Da fällt mir ein..., was plauschst du hier eigentlich am hellichten Tage? Auf´s Bike mit dir und Punkte sammeln!!!!!   Oder haben die Plauscher mit ihrer Hundemeute dich jetzt schon infiziert?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-tkqpHnxTI


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein..., was plauschst du hier eigentlich am hellichten Tage? Auf´s Bike mit dir und Punkte sammeln!!!!!   Oder haben die Plauscher mit ihrer Hundemeute dich jetzt schon infiziert?



der wille war da, doch das hier auch 







wollte nach mannheim tatsächlich aufs bike, mir war aber dann irgendwie der wind zu stark, die gefühlte temperatur auf dem feldberg laut wetterstation deutlich zu 



und so blieb ich dann doch zu hause. zumal mein zeitfenster recht kurz war, da ich jetzt auch schon wieder auf einen birthday muß ...


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2007)

tschö erst mal


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der wille war da, doch das hier auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

http://www.jumpingpixels.com/bicyclespeed.html

Kater: dann wart ihr ja fast bei mir


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


>


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

Uwe: wie wars Eislaufen?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

Nach ein paar wackligen Runden ging es wieder, einigermaßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nach ein paar wackligen Runden ging es wieder einigermaßen.



dinge, die man nie verlernt. genau wie radfahren.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Januar 2007)

bitter sweet schrieb:


> war gestern das erste mal beim Go Crazy Treff - echt nett und hat viel Spaß gemacht
> 
> Viele Grüße an alle die dabei waren!



Komm wieder !


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Gegrüßt seist du auch! Mit wem bist du denn gefahren?
> Willkommen übrigens auch im unübersichtlichsten Thread des Ffm-Forums!  Du wirst viel Zeit hier verbringen (müssen, um zu wissen, um was es geht  )!



Mit Dir, Du................Kater


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

bitter sweet schrieb:


> war gestern das erste mal beim Go Crazy Treff - echt nett und hat viel Spaß gemacht
> 
> Viele Grüße an alle die dabei waren!



wieso nur an die die dabei waren, der rest ist auch grüssenswert!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir hatten den Carsten dabei, der ist besser wie en Weltatlas in Auflösung 1:25.000!


 zuviel der Ehre 
(ich les dann mal weider....)


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> wissefux schrieb:
> 
> 
> > der wille war da, doch das hier auch
> ...



Weischeifragsion  Ich hab heud nachmiddag immerhin 50 km und 3:02 zusammegeradeld. Ersd gesche de Wind am Maa endlang bis Wi-Amöneburg, dann die Elisabethenstraße zurück. In Diedeberje wold ich noch nach Langehaa, abber ä haufe querlieschende Bäum  vorm Waldende habbe misch doch zum Rückzuch übberedded.


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> also der City-Navigator kann auch routing allerdings mehr auf Strassen, dann gibt es noch die Topo und die möglichkeit der Plannung von Tracks am PC die du dann abfährst.
> Du kannst dir mal das Kartenmaterial hier anschauen.
> Grundsätzlich ist aber ein Track den du abfährst immer besser, die Karte ist mehr als Zusatz und Hilfestellung geeignet.


ei was hasde dann für ä Gerädsche ??? Bei Deinem Ling obbe kennese kaan Edge


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nach ein paar wackligen Runden ging es wieder, einigermaßen.


Na immerhin alles heile bei Där


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Januar 2007)

@Uwe: Du hasd en "IBC-Racing-Team-*Bike*" 
Is des was neues vom Aldi oder Real ?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Uwe: Du hasd en "IBC-Racing-Team-*Bike*"
> Is des was neues vom Aldi oder Real ?



Bei Aldi und Real wirst es nicht kriegen, aber der Daniel vertreibt die Dinger


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei Aldi und Real wirst es nicht kriegen, aber der Daniel vertreibt die Dinger


Des fett-geschriebene versteh isch ja, abbä des under "Neu-Isenburg":

"Bike: IBC DIMB ....."  (immer noch)


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

**rotwerdsmilie**


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

ei gude Carsten.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

ab jetzt bin ich versichert beim fallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Carsten.


Guude,
hast ja heud noch gar ned dei klaanes schwarzes geposded


----------



## Marsmann (21. Januar 2007)

schalom


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

Ei gude Uwe!

Carsten: wenn dus unbedingt nochmal sehen willst  (habs sogar extra bissi kleiner gemacht)


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ab jetzt bin ich versichert beim fallen!


Ich werds mir auch mal durchlesen, auch wenn es gegen Schmerzen nix hilft .

Is da mein Bike versichert, wenn beim blumbse was gabudd gehd ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

Soll ich das Bild einfach in meine Signatur einknüpfen? 

Carsten: ich glaub nicht das das ne Bike-Versicherung ist  weiß auch gar nicht was die abdeckt was die Krankenkasse nicht übernimmt


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

des wär was, da würd sich es falle rentieren


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> des wär was, da würd sich es falle rentieren


Isch glab ned das die Versischerung Leiden des Bike's übbernimmt, diewodaso quasi angeboren sinn wie ölische Gabel, waggelische Korbellacher o.ä. ....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

Wenn sie das machen würden, wären sie jetzt pleite


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

Is irgendwie seehr träge hier wenn de Gerd nich da is


----------



## Marsmann (21. Januar 2007)

sagt mal wie genau funzt das mit den bildern bei mir kommt immer nur sonen kleinen x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Januar 2007)

Ich muß mich mal auslogge, bis späder ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

Du lädst das Bild entweder in deine Gallerie die du hier hast und verlinkst es dann hier rein, oder du lädst das Bild z.b. bei 666kb hoch und verlinkst es hier.


----------



## Marsmann (21. Januar 2007)

ok bis später


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

Machs gut Carsten


----------



## Marsmann (21. Januar 2007)

also einfach das bild öffnen und dann den link kopieren? oder gibs da sonen spezial link dafür?


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Januar 2007)

gude ihrs...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

guck mal links unter dem Bild, da sind die Links die du hier rein kopieren sollst (nicht den aus der Adressleiste!)


----------



## Marsmann (21. Januar 2007)

achso deshalb funzte das nie


----------



## Marsmann (21. Januar 2007)

und wie siht das aus wenn ich bilder aus ner ganz anderen seite kopieren will? und wenn da keine speziellen adressen drunterstehen? sory das ich so blöd frage aba ich bin leider kein computer-kenner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie hkn, was macht die Genesung?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

Naja, wenn das Bild als einzelner Link da is, wie z.b. das hier
http://666kb.com/i/al5safdtlaqc8skou.jpg
dann packst du da einfach ein IMG davon und dahinter (mit dem gelben Viereck mit den grauen Dreiecken drin neben der Weltkugel)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

Willst du hingegen einfach n Bild was in ner Website verarbeitet ist hier reinpacken, dann musst du das Bild von der Site kopieren (Rechtsklick drauf, dann "Bild speichern unter..."), irgendwo hochladen (deine Gallery oder z.b. 666kb und dann hier verlinken.


----------



## Marsmann (21. Januar 2007)

ook amche ich nu so


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie hkn, was macht die Genesung?



frag nicht...gestern war prima...null schmerzen...heute könnte ich die wand hochgehen und die blöden schmerzmittel helfen nicht...dem arzt erzähl ich morgen auch was...der soll mir was geben was auch hilft und ich nicht bei 3facher menge trotzdem so schmerzen habe das ich weder richtig sitzen noch liegen kann. stehen und laufen geht...ganz dolle show...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

kein Schmerzmittel hilft ewig, irgendwann gewöhnt sich der Körper an den Wirkstoff. Ging mir nach meiner Mandelop genauso. Aber irgendwann gehn die Schmerzen weg  würde aber an deiner Stelle auch nochmal zum Doc gehen und fragen obs da nicht was anderes gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (21. Januar 2007)

den termin habe ich ja eh schon...das will ich ja mal hoffen das es irgendwann vorbei ist *lach* weil ein dauerzustand kann das nicht für mich sein...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

nicht so viel schreiben Leute, man kommt ja mitm Lesen gar nicht hinterher


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

ei gude,

aus versehen gugg ich grad MI 2. normalerweise gehört son kram verboten, aber irgendwie bleibt man dann doch da hängen.

mir iss vorhin beim großen E ne nagelneue reba sl für217,50 durch die lappen gegangen......grmpf.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie Maggo!

MI2 läuft hier auch nebenher...
das mit der Reba ist schade...sogar sehr schade.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)




----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Januar 2007)

fUEL ist auf den Kanaren "Treppenrattern", hier mal ein wenig zum nachmachen in der Metro von Mexico City:

http://www.redbulldownmetro.com/flash.php


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie! Uwe und sdf


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Is irgendwie seehr träge hier wenn de Gerd nich da is



Gerd wird schnell kommen, wenn er ein paar Übungen zum nachmachen gezeigt bekommt.

http://play.freecaster.com/1000006/1001315

Gerd wo bist du?


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2007)

n8 allerseits !


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2007)

ich mach mich auch in die falle, um halb sechs bimmelt de nervische wegger.

gud n8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2007)

gn8 alle zsamme


----------



## bitter sweet (21. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Gegrüßt seist du auch! Mit wem bist du denn gefahren?
> Willkommen übrigens auch im unübersichtlichsten Thread des Ffm-Forums!  Du wirst viel Zeit hier verbringen (müssen, um zu wissen, um was es geht  )!




...ich hab mich an Dein Hinterrad gehängt!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Ei guude, wie!

Nu bin isch da, abbä allaans...  

Isch werd moje mal baam Doc nachm Dermin fraache. Des fahn machd so öchendwie kaan rischdische Spaß mehr.


----------



## fUEL (22. Januar 2007)

Ei guude wie 
Bin widder dahaam seit ebe. und schon am pece. 

Wie iss es euch ergange, werda ma mei Fraa frache ob ich en Tach Urlaub krisch zum Nachlese von allem, was ihr so gepostet habt, war ja ab und zu online um die bescheidene Punkte unter südlicher Sonne innzutrache.

Jetzt weiß ich wie es iss uff Eise´bahntrase mit dicke Stein zu fahren so sinn da die Trails, ziemlich ätzend abber wetter war erste Sahne..

und hier nur noch 1,5 Grad vor de Dür und en 48kg Koffer mit Bike drin 20 Stufe hoch ich bin schon widder urlaubsreif 

gn8 dann ma bis meue

Frank


----------



## fUEL (22. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> fUEL ist auf den Kanaren "Treppenrattern", hier mal ein wenig zum nachmachen in der Metro von Mexico City:
> 
> http://www.redbulldownmetro.com/flash.php



Das iss gegen die Trails dort echt beruhigend. 3 km fahren 200 Stufen rattern 2 km fahren 200 stufen rattern und so bringt man locker die eine oder andere Stunde beim Rattern auf dem bike rum und schont sich dabei für die Trails, die nur aus losem Geröll bestehen. ...und das mit ner Quote von 10 bis 20 Prozent, aber auf der Strasse dort krigst de mit dem mtb schon mal 80 Sachen druff, das ist schon geil so ne Asphaltabfahrt über zig km mit Gegenanstiegen, wo de groß/ Klein durchtrittst als wär kein morgen mehr kommst uff em Zahnfleich auf dem Gipfel und stürzt dann wieder zu tal mit unzähligen kurven, um dann ma 20 % der Gesamtsstrecke in Trails reinzugehen, da musst due noch Treppen rattern.-  zur Entspannung


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Januar 2007)

Hi Frank, schon Dich wieder zu "lesen"; ansonsten gude N8 @all


----------



## fUEL (22. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hi Frank, schon Dich wieder zu "lesen"; ansonsten gude N8 @all



Freu mich euch auch ma wieder zu sehen 
und zu biken im Matsch hier geilomat 
Matsch mit Flow is auch echt shcee


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie.


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2007)

morsche ihr aale babbsäck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

moin moin,

isch wär misch ersd ema abdede müsse.  waa schonn e paar stund nemmer drinn.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> isch wär misch ersd ema abdede müsse.  waa schonn e paar stund nemmer drinn.



Moje, ei gude, wie!

Was hsdn schon widdä unwischdisches annernes gemachd???


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Freu mich euch auch ma wieder zu sehen
> und zu biken im Matsch hier geilomat
> Matsch mit Flow is auch echt shcee



Guude fUEL, schee Disch widdä hier zu ham!  

Abbä des mim Matsch warn bissi Spasseken, odder?  Ich hoff, es is bald Sommer!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche ihr aale babbsäck



e bissi unussgegliche, hä!  Wann steichsden endlich widdä uffs Rad?! :daaumen:


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

> Ich hoff, es is bald Sommer!



ich aach, wobei ich befürchte, dass uns das dicke ende noch ins haus steht. schaunmermal. ich könnt grad wieder ins bett fallen und die azubine hat heut berufschule, muss ich mein kaffee wohl selbst zapfen gehn. bis gleich.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Guude Lugga,

hab misch schon gefraachd, was mid der los is.

Gabbel schon verschickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> e bissi unussgegliche, hä!  Wann steichsden endlich widdä uffs Rad?!



isch bin de ausgleich selbst  
war heud schon uffm bock, muß ja irschendwie zur a***** komme ...
awer für in de daunus werds noch a paar taach braache  

da soll übrischens ne menge gehölz rumliesche, selbst uff de breideste weesche ... kennt ihr des bestätische


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Moje Hersch,

warsde gestern noch fahn?  Isch ned.  

Isch hab misch uffm Klo vor vier wildgewordenen Kinnern weggeschlosse...


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

de gerd unn ich warn am wocheend lediglich zwomal gezwunge abzusteische, mer warn abber auch nur uff breite weesche unnerwechs.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> isch bin de ausgleich selbst
> war heud schon uffm bock, muß ja irschendwie zur a***** komme ...
> awer für in de daunus werds noch a paar taach braache
> 
> da soll übrischens ne menge gehölz rumliesche, selbst uff de breideste weesche ... kennt ihr des bestätische



Als isch am Samsdaach mim Maggo zwische Hohemagg, Saalbursch, Dillinge, Kirdorf, Orschel un Könichstaa unnerwegs war, laach eichendlich kaum ebbes frisches größeres übberm Weech. Ab un an war abbä ma en Weech gesperrd.


----------



## fUEL (22. Januar 2007)

Morsche, Kerle bin isch müüd.

Hab für die Plauscher einen Wochensieg geholt 172 Pünkdcher, sozusagen eine Arbeitswoche auf dem bike 

Jedzd geh ich ma dusche


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Als isch am Samsdaach mim Maggo zwische Hohemagg, Saalbursch, Dillinge, Kirdorf, Orschel un Könichstaa unnerwegs war, laach eichendlich kaum ebbes frisches größeres übberm Weech. Ab un an war abbä ma en Weech gesperrd.


Ihr mußtet die GC-Tour ja auch leider früher verlassen. Ansonsten hättet ihr sehen können, wie es aussieht, wenn am Herzberg auf gut 200 m verteilt mehr oder weniger der ganze Wald auf dem Weg liegt (schätze mal 20-30 Fichten) und am Limes zwischen Roßkopf und Sandplacken sieht´s momentan auch nicht gerade gut aus.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> fUEL ist auf den Kanaren "Treppenrattern", hier mal ein wenig zum nachmachen in der Metro von Mexico City:
> 
> http://www.redbulldownmetro.com/flash.php



Des sieht gut aus, lasst uns da dieses Jahr mitmachen   




Arachne schrieb:


> Guude Lugga,
> 
> hab misch schon gefraachd, was mid der los is.
> 
> Gabbel schon verschickt?



Gabel is verschickt, seit Freitag, Sie soll sofort nach Eingang sofort repariert werden.

...mir fehlt was...so ne Kac...und draussen ist blauer Himmel...:kotz:




fUEL schrieb:


> Morsche, Kerle bin isch müüd.
> 
> Hab für die Plauscher einen Wochensieg geholt 172 Pünkdcher, sozusagen eine Arbeitswoche auf dem bike
> 
> Jedzd geh ich ma dusche



Moin Frank,
hast schwer geschufftet im Urlaub  

200m Treppe am Stück?


----------



## fUEL (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des sieht gut aus, lasst uns da dieses Jahr mitmachen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Treppe wohin ma guggt und meist ewig lang mit einigen Plateuas dazwischen, sind halt viele Fußgänger da und es gibt meist Rampen daneben, so dass man sozusagen am Ufer entlang auf der Strandpromenade ewig immer wieder Treppen rattern kann.

Hab s leider ned fotografiert abber de Gerd würd ganz nass werren bei so viele drebbe.

Manchmal werden bis zu 80 hm ausgeglichen mit _Einer Treppenanlage_, so ein richtiger Dirtpark


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Treppe wohin ma guggt und meist ewig lang mit einigen Plateuas dazwischen, sind halt viele Fußgänger da und es gibt meist Rampen daneben, so dass man sozusagen am Ufer entlang auf der Strandpromenade ewig immer wieder Treppen rattern kann.
> 
> Hab s leider ned fotografiert abber de Gerd würd ganz nass werren bei so viele drebbe.
> 
> Manchmal werden bis zu 80 hm ausgeglichen mit _Einer Treppenanlage_, so ein richtiger Dirtpark



Das höhrt sich gut an! 

...nächste Woche wird alles besser...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

@Arachne:warst de schon beim Doc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje, ei gude, wie!
> 
> Was hsdn schon widdä unwischdisches annernes gemachd???



des waa ned unwischdisch unn schee noch dezu. bisd du abbä neugierisch.


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

So binn widder abgededet. 

Frank schee, dass de widder da bisd. unn en Wochesiesch hasde aach noch midgebrachd. 

So, eud habb isch uff de abbeid was zu schaffe. binn dann ma widder wegg. 

Am WE wörd isch gern ma widder mid eusch fahrn, da hamm die kinner papawocheend. ma gugge ob sisch was ergebbe dud.


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

> Am WE wörd isch gern ma widder mid eusch fahrn, da hamm die kinner papawocheend. ma gugge ob sisch was ergebbe dud.



hierhierhier.......bis dahin iss die schaltung widder ganz.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hierhierhier.......bis dahin iss die schaltung widder ganz.



dess gild ned, ich war grad am wechsele.  Isch will aach mid!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne:warst de schon beim Doc?



Ne, noned. Immer wenn isch ma en Tach pausier, gehts mer bessä. Kaum e bissi mehr gefahn, schrei ich nochm Doc...


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

> dess gild ned, ich war grad am wechsele.  Isch will aach mid!



wasn los???? seit wann kann mer nur zu zwoot faahn?? je mehr leut, desto besser odder wollste allans mit de fraa sein?


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

> Ne, noned. Immer wenn isch ma en Tach pausier, gehts mer bessä. Kaum e bissi mehr gefahn, schrei ich nochm Doc...



*kopfschüttel* geh zum arzt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bald iss frühjahr unn du lieschst flach, des wär rischitsch kagge odder?


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2007)

@wochensieger :


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> *kopfschüttel* geh zum arzt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!bald iss frühjahr unn du lieschst flach, des wär rischitsch kagge odder?



Des seh ich genauso, reis Dich mal zusammen un geh hin. 
Ich hab auch gehöhrt das die neue Sprechstundenhilfe *lechzgier* ist und auf langhaarige Männer reiferen Alters steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des seh ich genauso, reis Dich mal zusammen un geh hin.
> Ich hab auch gehöhrt das die neue Sprechstundenhilfe *lechzgier* ist und auf langhaarige Männer reiferen Alters steht



wen maansden mid "reiferen Alders"???  

Was waasden noch von rer?


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

> Was waasden noch von rer?



vorschlag: gehs rausfinden und schlag zwei fliegen mit einer klappe.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wen maansden mid "reiferen Alders"???



Dein Alter




Arachne schrieb:


> Was waasden noch von rer?



Männerphantasien zu verwirklichen ist ihr Hobby


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wasn los???? seit wann kann mer nur zu zwoot faahn?? je mehr leut, desto besser odder wollste allans mit de fraa sein?



Nee, ich dacht Du wollsts...  Annererseids... ne, ne, mir aach je mehr desto bessä!  

Villaachd geht da ja was mim Carsde saam neue Träl!?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Männerphantasien zu verwirklichen ist ihr Hobby



Ich bin seeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhrrr phantasievoll!!!


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

> Dein Alter



euer alter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin seeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhrrr phantasievoll!!!



So phantasievoll wie sie ist, kannst Du gar nicht sein!




Maggo schrieb:


> euer alter!



  Jüngling, leise sein und wieder setzen!


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

was heißt hier wieder setzen, ich sitz schon die ganze zeit.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Treppe wohin ma guggt und meist ewig lang mit einigen Plateuas dazwischen, sind halt viele Fußgänger da und es gibt meist Rampen daneben, so dass man sozusagen am Ufer entlang auf der Strandpromenade ewig immer wieder Treppen rattern kann.
> 
> Hab s leider ned fotografiert abber de Gerd würd ganz nass werren bei so viele drebbe.
> 
> Manchmal werden bis zu 80 hm ausgeglichen mit _Einer Treppenanlage_, so ein richtiger Dirtpark



Ich brauch `ne Enduro! Z.B.:


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

@gerd: mit der doppelbrückengabel wird das aber mit den spitzkehren nicht unbedingt einfacher  die mags behaupten zwar alle, dass das kein problem ist, im kopf kanns bei sowas aber doch sehr schnell eng werden.....


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: mit der doppelbrückengabel wird das aber mit den spitzkehren nicht unbedingt einfacher  die mags behaupten zwar alle, dass das kein problem ist, im kopf kanns bei sowas aber doch sehr schnell eng werden.....



Mit Hinterradversetzen geht das schon


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

> Mit Hinterradversetzen geht das schon



klugs...........


precher.!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

beim nächsten mal Bad Kreuznach will ichs mit versetzen können



von wg. Klug....


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klugs...........








so geht das


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so geht das



ich bin, was diese smileykopiererei angeht ne sehr faule socke, du hast das vorbildlich gelöst.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

ja ja, Du hast das gut gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin, was diese smileykopiererei angeht ne sehr faule socke, du hast das vorbildlich gelöst.



und trotzdem


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

und trotzdem was???


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

ich brauche eure hilfe,
ich habe soeben einen witz erzählt bekommen, den weder ich noch der erzähler noch die anderen 5 leute im lager verstanden haben.der erzähler (nennen wir ihn carlos) sagt, als er ihn erzählt bekommen hat haben die anderen um ihn herum angefangen lauthals zu lachen. also:

frage: wie lernt ein igel durch den ar**h zu atmen?
antwort: er legt sich auf einen stein und stirbt.

meine frage? wer von uns soll sich nen neuen job suchen, carlos oder ich?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> frage: wie lernt ein igel durch den ar**h zu atmen?
> antwort: er legt sich auf einen stein und stirbt.
> 
> meine frage? wer von uns soll sich nen neuen job suchen, carlos oder ich?


Ich glaub, du solltest bei euch im Lager mal ´ne Drogenrazia machen lassen.


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

> Ich glaub, du solltest bei euch im Lager mal ´ne Drogenrazia machen lassen.



glaub ich auch, das schlimme ist, dass ihr jetzt wahrscheinlich alle denkt, ich hätte sie nicht mehr alle. kostet auch ein bisschen was an überwindung sowas im internet zu posten.....aber das ist ja hier sozusagen die oberanstalt, von daher hab ich da ja nix zu befürchten....


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

...und Du bist der Aufseher?


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

nö, da kommen noch zwei kerle unn e fraa vor mir. 
und lugga: ich dacht du könnst mer uff jeden fall weiterhelfe....


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

ups, die fraa hab ich übberholt....es wird immer schlimmer.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> lugga: ich dacht du könnst mer uff jeden fall weiterhelfe....



vielleicht atmet er wenn man noch en zweite Stein ins Spiel bringt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

sterben würd er dann, auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ups, die fraa hab ich übberholt....es wird immer schlimmer.



*S T R E B E R !*


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> glaub ich auch, das schlimme ist, dass ihr jetzt wahrscheinlich alle denkt, ich hätte sie nicht mehr alle. kostet auch ein bisschen was an überwindung sowas im internet zu posten.....aber das ist ja hier sozusagen die oberanstalt, von daher hab ich da ja nix zu befürchten....



Nöööö, kei Angst! Was ich von Dir denke hat sich mit Deinem Beitrag hier nicht geändert!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, da kommen noch zwei kerle unn e fraa vor mir.
> und lugga: ich dacht du könnst mer uff jeden fall weiterhelfe....





Maggo schrieb:


> ups, die fraa hab ich übberholt....es wird immer schlimmer.



Also jetzt keine Frau mehr vor Dir?!  So möchte ich auch Karriere machen können!!!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> vielleicht atmet er wenn man noch en zweite Stein ins Spiel bringt?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> sterben würd er dann, auf jeden Fall!



Man merkt, es beschäftigt Dich.  Verstehe sogar Deine Argumentation.  Weigere mich aber diese durch eine notwendige Versuchsreihe zu bekräftigen!


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich glaub, du solltest bei euch im Lager mal ´ne Drogenrazia machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ups, die fraa hab ich übberholt....es wird immer schlimmer.



kaan resbegt.....


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

ok, carlos hat sich den witz mittlerweile nochmal erzählen lassen. witziger wirds aber nicht, es geht:

"ein igel hat gelernt, durch den ar**h zu atmen,er setzt sich auf einen stein und stirbt."

hat irgendwer mal ein musterkündigungsformular? kann man so jemanden wegen irgendwas beim betriebsrat anzeigen??


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> kaan resbegt.....



liebste caroline, ich kann auch gerne den dir gegenüber notwendigen respekt zeigen und das machen, was ich am besten kann, dazu dürfte ich aber nichts mehr hier posten, noch nichtmal das, was wiederrum hieße, dass wir uns hier nicht mehr so schnell lesen würden und das würde mir doch seeehr fehlen  aber ich hab da soi eine idee.....


----------



## bodo_nimda (22. Januar 2007)

hallo lieber plauscher


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo bodo
hier is niemand lieb, die sin alle giftig heut!


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ich bin lieb.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ich finde den witz von carlos übrigens ausserirdisch gut.....


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> liebste caroline, ich kann auch gerne den dir gegenüber notwendigen respekt zeigen und das machen, was ich am besten kann, dazu dürfte ich aber nichts mehr hier posten, noch nichtmal das, was wiederrum hieße, dass wir uns hier nicht mehr so schnell lesen würden und das würde mir doch seeehr fehlen  aber ich hab da soi eine idee.....



Sülz hier nich rum!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich finde den witz von carlos übrigens ausserirdisch gut.....


na dann erklär mal...


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> hallo lieber plauscher



Hör nicht auf den Ex-Biker, ich bin auf alle Fälle lieb!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich finde den witz von carlos übrigens ausserirdisch gut.....



Ist Dein ziviler Name Carlos?

@Maggo: Ich schicke Dir das Standardfristloskündigungsformular!


----------



## fUEL (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich bin lieb.



... is dess alles? oder bist de e medel un aach noch hübsch?


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> liebste caroline, ich kann auch gerne den dir gegenüber notwendigen respekt zeigen und das machen, was ich am besten kann, dazu dürfte ich aber nichts mehr hier posten, noch nichtmal das, was wiederrum hieße, dass wir uns hier nicht mehr so schnell lesen würden und das würde mir doch seeehr fehlen  aber ich hab da soi eine idee.....



Maggo, du waasd mer dörf en plauscher ned ernsd nemme...... .Wo du doch grad zu aaner von meine lieblingsplauscher geworn bisd.  Hör ja ned uff zu posde. isch komm schonn klar demid hinner dir zu stehn. 
Abbä was för e idee hasde dann.......*neugierisch werd*

Gude Bodo 

Gerd hasde schonn en dermin beim arzt.   berichd mer dann ema von de spreschstunnehilf.


----------



## fUEL (22. Januar 2007)

muss leider viiel ar....e und kann mich einfach nur wider abmelde hier..no way


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na dann erklär mal...



verstehsten nicht von selbst??looser.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

> Ist Dein ziviler Name Carlos?



wieso?


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na dann erklär mal...



isch will en aach verstehn.....


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hör nicht auf den Ex-Biker, ich bin auf alle Fälle lieb!!!!



Wenn ich hier jemanden überhaupt nicht glauben würde wäre es dem Verfasser der obig zittierten denunziantischen diabolischen Aussage.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... is dess alles? oder bist de e medel un aach noch hübsch?



du scheinst mir ein klein wenig auf äusserlichkeiten fixiert. wahre schönheit kommt von innen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Aah, Madamme hat sich durchgearbeitet... 

Keulenschnüffler auf volle Kraft!


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> verstehsten nicht von selbst??looser.



Selber looser.  mach hier keinen an sonst....griesde enn Handschuh von de arachne vor die füss geworfe.


----------



## bodo_nimda (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hör nicht auf den Ex-Biker, ich bin auf alle Fälle lieb!!!!




wer ist denn ein ex-biker??


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> wieso?



Blöde Fraach! Weil ich neugierisch bin! 



Wieso zitiersten wie de Maggo?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> wer ist denn ein ex-biker??



Ich, das Rote kannst Du in OF aus der Presse ziehen, so jetzt ists raus


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> wer ist denn ein ex-biker??



de Lugga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> wer ist denn ein ex-biker??



Einer ohne Gabel!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Selber looser.  mach hier keinen an sonst....griesde enn Handschuh von de arachne vor die füss geworfe.



Mama, was passierden hier???


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> de Lugga


zu spät



Arachne schrieb:


> Einer ohne Gabel!


erst recht zu spät


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mama, was passierden hier???



ich habs schon immer gewust


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> zu spät



ja, binn e bissi aus de übung unn schlechd gewisse habb isch aach, weil isch eischendlisch was schaffe müssd.....


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

> Wieso zitiersten wie de Maggo?



wer ist denn der maggo? und was ist an seinen zitaten so besonders?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich, das Rote kannst Du in OF aus der Presse ziehen, so jetzt ists raus



  Du wist doch nicht etwa wirklich???   

Ne, ne, Du machst nur e Späßje!?!  Annerrerseids könnde mer uns e ma Treffe un bei em gude Rode übber schee Sache sinnieren:


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich habs schon immer gewust



isch sachs ja, iss hald kaan kerl....


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Selber looser.  mach hier keinen an sonst....griesde enn Handschuh von de arachne vor die füss geworfe.



entschuldigung, ich wollte niemanden anmachen.


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> wer ist denn der maggo? und was ist an seinen zitaten so besonders?



solle mer disch jez uffklärn, des dauerd......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> entschuldigung, ich wollte niemanden anmachen.



wolld nur ma aatesde wie de druff bisd.....


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Bleib nur hier, hier is es schee, des schlechte Gewisse kannst de ach später noch habe, ab un zu muß mer sich auch mal ein bischen gehen lassen


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> wer ist denn der maggo? und was ist an seinen zitaten so besonders?



Na die sinn ned komplett, wie bei Dir. Bisde aa ned ganz komplett he?!


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, ne, Du machst nur e Späßje!?!  Annerrerseids könnde mer uns e ma Treffe un bei em gude Rode übber schee Sache sinnieren:



gans schee weiblische korve.... des iss e steil gered.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich habs schon immer gewust



des wär es ersde ma...


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bleib nur hier, hier is es schee, des schlechte Gewisse kannst de ach später noch habe, ab un zu muß mer sich auch mal ein bischen gehen lassen



isch mach ma e päusje....


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Hach, ich kanns gar ned zidiere, es paßd so scheeee zusamme!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du wist doch nicht etwa wirklich???
> 
> Ne, ne, Du machst nur e Späßje!?!  Annerrerseids könnde mer uns e ma Treffe un bei em gude Rode übber schee Sache sinnieren:



Des derf mei Fraa aber net sehen....


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bleib nur hier, hier is es schee, des schlechte Gewisse kannst de ach später noch habe, ab un zu muß mer sich auch mal ein bischen gehen lassen



Manche mache des im Winder nur a ma: Vom Anfang, bis zum Ende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> entschuldigung, ich wollte niemanden anmachen.



hier läßt sich niemand anmachen


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des derf mei Fraa aber net sehen....



kannsts ja in Totwild-magenta umspritze! 

Mer treffe uns bei mir!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier läßt sich niemand anmachen



 Was???


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier läßt sich niemand anmachen



das schaff ja sogar ich nur ganz ab und zu


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kannsts ja in Totwild-magenta umspritze!
> 
> Mer treffe uns bei mir!



Hab die Farbe vor der Presse extra abgekratzt


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das schaff ja sogar ich nur ganz ab und zu



@Schlitzohr: Un er is unsern Mega-Anmacher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab die Farbe vor der Presse extra abgekratzt



 Denn kann aachendlich nix schief gehn!


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was???



*du* derfsd *mich* aamache..... jez hasde en derfschein....


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ist viel los bei euch, seid ihr beim biken auch so schnell?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Ja Schlitzohr und nu?

Erzähl mal wie de zum Biken gekommen bist und was de für Gelände magst, dann wisse mer mit wemmers zu dun habe


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ist viel los bei euch, seid ihr beim biken auch so schnell?



des iss unnerschiedlich....komm doch ema mid.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *du* derfsd *mich* aamache..... jez hasde en derfschein....



:schlitzaugenmisstrauenssmiley:

Aha!?!?

:schlitzaugenmisstrauenssmiley:


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ist viel los bei euch, seid ihr beim biken auch so schnell?



Kommt jetzt drauf an ob hoch oder runter. Aber irschend an schnelle ham mer immer


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> :schlitzaugenmisstrauenssmiley:
> 
> Aha!?!?
> 
> :schlitzaugenmisstrauenssmiley:



isch seh du hasd des im griff....


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ist viel los bei euch, seid ihr beim biken auch so schnell?



Ne, ne, kei Angst!  Da dörfde mer ned soviel hier rumhänge...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> :schlitzaugenmisstrauenssmiley:
> 
> Aha!?!?
> 
> :schlitzaugenmisstrauenssmiley:



:schlitzaugenmisstrauenbesserzumachsmiley:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzi, kom erzähl mal, wie bist de denn hier angeschwemmt worden?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> isch seh du hasd des im griff....



Klar, isch habb ja aach zwaa Schüddelgreifer, mid dene isch mich wehre kaa!   Wenns ned grad vier Kinner sinn...


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ich lasse es im gelände gerne krachen, auf dem forstweg vom windeck zum fuchstanz hinunter erreiche ich gerne mal geschwindgkeiten von 30-40 sachen. leider ist mein rad nicht so gut wie eure, ich lese da so klangvolle namen wie rotwild trek specialized......*träum* 

achso: fahrt ihr eigentlich mit helm? mir gefallen die dinger nicht.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> :schlitzaugenmisstrauenbesserzumachsmiley:



manchma, alles zu saaner Zaid.


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



je mer isch mers aagugg um so mer lusd häd isch...... ne isch guggs ned länger aa.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ich würde mich gerne mal mit euch treffen, aber ihr dürft nicht lachen, versprochen? ich habe leider keine so athletische figur wie ihr...


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich lasse es im gelände gerne krachen, auf dem forstweg vom windeck zum fuchstanz hinunter erreiche ich gerne mal geschwindgkeiten von 30-40 sachen. leider ist mein rad nicht so gut wie eure, ich lese da so klangvolle namen wie rotwild trek specialized......*träum*
> 
> achso: fahrt ihr eigentlich mit helm? mir gefallen die dinger nicht.



@Lugga: Paß auf was Du sagst!!!

Natürlich fahren wir immer mit Helm!  Hast Du wenigstens einen? Nicht, dass wir so schnell, wie Du fahren könnten, aber es tut auch schon bei geringerer Geschwindigkeit weh es Köpfchen zu stoßen!

Was für ein Bike fährst Du denn?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

schon widdä...


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich lasse es im gelände gerne krachen, auf dem forstweg vom windeck zum fuchstanz hinunter erreiche ich gerne mal geschwindgkeiten von 30-40 sachen. leider ist mein rad nicht so gut wie eure, ich lese da so klangvolle namen wie rotwild trek specialized......*träum*


 du hasd cube vergessen...... 



Schlitzohr schrieb:


> achso: fahrt ihr eigentlich mit helm? mir gefallen die dinger nicht.



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Habe anfangs auch keinen getragen, da ich immer alleine gefahren bin und nie so anspruchsvoll. Doch wenn man in der Gruppe unterwegs ist macht es echt Sinn, die Gruppendynamik eben.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich würde mich gerne mal mit euch treffen, aber ihr dürft nicht lachen, versprochen? ich habe leider keine so athletische figur wie ihr...



Oh, De hasd mich schon ma geseje!  Wo waen des?


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich würde mich gerne mal mit euch treffen, aber ihr dürft nicht lachen, versprochen? ich habe leider keine so athletische figur wie ihr...



Kennst du uns?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Habe anfangs auch keinen getragen, da ich immer alleine gefahren bin und nie so anspruchsvoll. Doch wenn man in der Gruppe unterwegs ist macht es echt Sinn, die Gruppendynamik eben.......



Hmmmm, aachendlich ned zwingend genuch. Un mich wörds aach tiiiieeerisch störn, wenn aaner, den ich mag, allaans ohne färd!!! :strenggucksmiley:


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich lasse es im gelände gerne krachen, auf dem forstweg vom windeck zum fuchstanz hinunter erreiche ich gerne mal geschwindgkeiten von 30-40 sachen. leider ist mein rad nicht so gut wie eure, ich lese da so klangvolle namen wie rotwild trek specialized......*träum*
> 
> achso: fahrt ihr eigentlich mit helm? mir gefallen die dinger nicht.



Mir gefallen die Dinger auch nicht, trozdem benutz ich sie. Is wie bei Verhüterlis  



Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich würde mich gerne mal mit euch treffen, aber ihr dürft nicht lachen, versprochen? ich habe leider keine so athletische figur wie ihr...



Wir haben alle keine Atlethische Figur, entweder lang un gagelisch oder dick un faldisch. 

Ausser natürlich die Caroke. Da passt alles  




Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Paß auf was Du sagst!!!



Ich pass immer uff


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

> Doch wenn man in der Gruppe unterwegs ist macht es echt Sinn, die Gruppendynamik eben.......



meinst du wegen der aerodynamik?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> schon widdä...



des war jedefalls de letzte Hieweis, jez braach ischs nochema so dringend!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> meinst du wegen der aerodynamik?



*Jetzt red nicht lang übern heissen Brei, sag was de für ein Bike hast und wie alt de bist!*


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

> Oh, De hasd mich schon ma geseje!





> Kennst du uns?





> Wir haben alle keine Atlethische Figur



naja, ich mein halt wegen den bikes die ihr fahrt, das ist ja schon profihaft.



> entweder lang un gagelisch oder dick un faldisch.



wer denn?? wo hast du eigentlich diesen starken akzent her? kannst du kein hochdeutsch?


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmm, aachendlich ned zwingend genuch. Un mich wörds aach tiiiieeerisch störn, wenn aaner, den ich mag, allaans ohne färd!!! :strenggucksmiley:



Da du isch doch annersd fahrn....so zum Kaffeetringe unn so.....*versöhnlichzuzwinkersmilie*


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> naja, ich mein halt wegen den bikes die ihr fahrt, das ist ja schon profihaft.
> 
> 
> 
> wer denn?? wo hast du eigentlich diesen starken akzent her? kannst du kein hochdeutsch?



*Vorsicht*, Du begibst Dich auf dünnes Eis, hier kann keiner Hochdeutsch


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Dinger auch nicht, trozdem benutz ich sie. Is wie bei Verhüterlis
> 
> echt, sowas benutzt Du???
> 
> ...


----------



## arkonis (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> gans schee weiblische korve.... des iss e steil gered.



eine Beleidung so ein hässliches Bike hab ich selten gesehen


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ausser natürlich die Caroke. Da passt alles



ihe dud misch gans schee verwöhne...


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> meinst du wegen der aerodynamik?



Ne, mer traud sisch mer. also mir geds so unn wenn mer ma ned gud druff iss nimmt mer schonn ma bodenprobe....


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da du isch doch annersd fahrn....so zum Kaffeetringe unn so.....*versöhnlichzuzwinkersmilie*



Hör uff zu zwingern (kommd von Zwinge) da werd ich gaaaans weich..... :hilflossmiley:


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lucafabian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mir gefallen die Dinger auch nicht, trozdem benutz ich sie. Is wie bei Verhüterlis
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

> Jetzt red nicht lang übern heissen Brei, sag was de für ein Bike hast und wie alt de bist!



heißt das nicht um den heißen brei rumreden?

mein bike ist von bikemaxx, ist von ideal. es hat eine frontgabel und eine gabel im heck, die schaltung ist auch von shimano also ganz schlecht ist es nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> heißt das nicht um den heißen brei rumreden?
> 
> mein bike ist von bikemaxx, ist von ideal. es hat eine frontgabel und eine gabel im heck, die schaltung ist auch von shimano also ganz schlecht ist es nicht.



mach doch mal ein Foto von der Gabel im Heck. Die würd mich besonders interessieren


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> echt, sowas benutzt Du???



Du etwa ned......


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ihe dud misch gans schee verwöhne...



Ehre, wem Ehre gebürd!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ne, mer traud sisch mer. also mir geds so unn wenn mer ma ned gud druff iss nimmt mer schonn ma bodenprobe....



Na, na, so oft bin ich auch nicht schlecht drauf!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Jetzt wissen wir was Du für Bike hast, fährst Du Waldautobahn oder Singletrails mit Deinem Doppelgabelgefederten Bike?


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> eine Beleidung so ein hässliches Bike hab ich selten gesehen



Mir hat es am Anfang auch nicht gefallen.. Must Du öfter anschauen ......


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> heißt das nicht um den heißen brei rumreden?
> 
> mein bike ist von bikemaxx, ist von ideal. es hat eine frontgabel und eine gabel im heck, die schaltung ist auch von shimano also ganz schlecht ist es nicht.



kannsde demit aach annerst enum fahre, mid dere Gabbel hinne? Denn kannsde ja e ma mim Fux fahre, der fährt rechelmäßich falsch enum!


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na, na, so oft bin ich auch nicht schlecht drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Es alter hast de auch vergessen

und wieso muß man Dir alles aus der Nase ziehen?


Ich fag  mal gleich für die Caro ganz leise: Sieht Dein Avatar besser oder schlechter als Du aus?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir hat es am Anfang auch nicht gefallen.. Must Du öfter anschauen ......



Einfach ignorieren. Banause (er nicht Du!)!!!


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir was Du für Bike hast, fährst Du Waldautobahn oder Singletrails mit Deinem Doppelgabelgefederten Bike?




du bist glaub ich so der witzbold in der truppe??!!kann das sein? ich hab nicht sofiel ahnung von fahrrädern, halt dieses dingsbums mit der feder am hinterreifen.und ich fahre mit meinem bike nicht auf der autobahn, so schnell bin ich nicht. was sind singletrails, sowas wie ne partnerbörse für radler??


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich fag  mal gleich für die Caro ganz leise: Sieht Dein Avatar besser oder schlechter als Du aus?



jez nemm mer ned mein spass   .....


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Ich fag  mal gleich für die Caro ganz leise: Sieht Dein Avatar besser oder schlechter als Du aus?



Versteck Disch ned hinner de caroka!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> du bist glaub ich so der witzbold in der truppe??!!kann das sein? ich hab nicht sofiel ahnung von fahrrädern, halt dieses dingsbums mit der feder am hinterreifen.und ich fahre mit meinem bike nicht auf der autobahn, so schnell bin ich nicht. was sind singletrails, sowas wie ne partnerbörse für radler??



Ja!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> du bist glaub ich so der witzbold in der truppe??!!kann das sein? ich hab nicht sofiel ahnung von fahrrädern, halt dieses dingsbums mit der feder am hinterreifen.und ich fahre mit meinem bike nicht auf der autobahn, so schnell bin ich nicht. was sind singletrails, sowas wie ne partnerbörse für radler??



Wir können gerne zusammen plaudern, aber zusammen fahren? Ich weis nicht. 

Der Witzbold bin ich eigentlich nicht, ich finde andere sind witziger. Singletrails sind Wege die Du nicht mit Deiner Frau zusammen nebeneinander laufen kannst.

Waldautobahnen sind die breiten Wege im Wald auf denen auch noch ein Auto fahren kann


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du etwa ned......



Ääh, emmm, öööööh - wie komm isch da widdä raus-  ooh, aah mm - waas nemmer, is schon soooooooooo lang her.......


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ääh, emmm, öööööh - wie komm isch da widdä raus-  ooh, aah mm - waas nemmer, is schon soooooooooo lang her.......



derfschein iss widder weg.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Gerd, da Du keine Frau hast brauchst de ach die Dinger net. Wenn da aber  widder in ferner Zukunft zu ner Fraa kommst, nimmst de doch ach selbstverständlich die Dinger widder?!


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir können gerne zusammen plaudern, aber zusammen fahren? Ich weis nicht.
> 
> Der Witzbold bin ich eigentlich nicht, ich finde andere sind witziger. Singletrails sind Wege die Du nicht mit Deiner Frau zusammen nebeneinander laufen kannst.
> 
> Waldautobahnen sind die breiten Wege im Wald auf denen auch noch ein Auto fahren kann



warum willst du nicht mit mir fahren? wer ist denn der witzbold?? ich kenn euch doch nicht so gut, ich schau aber bestimmt häufiger rein, counterstrike ist auf die dauer zu langweilig. ne frau hab ich leider nicht, deswegen kann ich auch gar nicht gut abschätzen, wie breit so ein singletrial ist, kommt ja auch ein bisschen auf die frau an. bei uns gibts keine waldautobahnen, ich hab da noch nie autos gesehn, ich fahr aber auch nicht so oft.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir können gerne zusammen plaudern, aber zusammen fahren? Ich weis nicht.
> 
> Der Witzbold bin ich eigentlich nicht, ich finde andere sind witziger. Singletrails sind Wege die Du nicht mit Deiner Frau zusammen nebeneinander laufen kannst.
> 
> Waldautobahnen sind die breiten Wege im Wald auf denen auch noch ein Auto fahren kann



nur zwei Jungs, die sich ganz doll mögen! Gehst Du mal mit mir?


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ihr seit ja auch im racing team, seid ihr rennfahrer? fahrt ihr viel, auch bei dem wetter grad, ich find des ungemütlich.


----------



## arkonis (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ihr seit ja auch im racing team, seid ihr rennfahrer? fahrt ihr viel, auch bei dem wetter grad, ich find des ungemütlich.



ich fand die Bezeichnungen am Anfang auch verwirrend. Sind ebes normale Biker.  einfach mitfahren dann weist du bescheid


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ihr seit ja auch im racing team, seid ihr rennfahrer? fahrt ihr viel, auch bei dem wetter grad, ich find des ungemütlich.



umso schöner ist es dann wieder zu Hause zu sein, mit warmen Kakao, warmen Füßen und vielen Punkten für den Winterpokal.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> derfschein iss widder weg.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd, da Du keine Frau hast brauchst de ach die Dinger net. Wenn da aber  widder in ferner Zukunft zu ner Fraa kommst, nimmst de doch ach selbstverständlich die Dinger widder?!



öchendebbes läufd grad schief!  Könne mer ma grad nochema 20-30 Posdings zurügggeje?!  Bidde!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

aber die wollen jannicht, dass ich mal mitkomme.


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> öchendebbes läufd grad schief!  Könne mer ma grad nochema 20-30 Posdings zurügggeje?!  Bidde!!!!!!



gebbs ned uff, des machd mer doch so en spass.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> warum willst du nicht mit mir fahren? wer ist denn der witzbold?? ich kenn euch doch nicht so gut, ich schau aber bestimmt häufiger rein, counterstrike ist auf die dauer zu langweilig. ne frau hab ich leider nicht, deswegen kann ich auch gar nicht gut abschätzen, wie breit so ein singletrial ist, kommt ja auch ein bisschen auf die frau an. bei uns gibts keine waldautobahnen, ich hab da noch nie autos gesehn, ich fahr aber auch nicht so oft.



...ich kann nemmer....


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> aber die wollen jannicht, dass ich mal mitkomme.



isch will ma mid der fahn. wann? wie? wo?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> warum willst du nicht mit mir fahren? wer ist denn der witzbold?? ich kenn euch doch nicht so gut, ich schau aber bestimmt häufiger rein, counterstrike ist auf die dauer zu langweilig. ne frau hab ich leider nicht, deswegen kann ich auch gar nicht gut abschätzen, wie breit so ein singletrial ist, kommt ja auch ein bisschen auf die frau an. bei uns gibts keine waldautobahnen, ich hab da noch nie autos gesehn, ich fahr aber auch nicht so oft.



Also, am nächsten WE hab ich hoffentlich die Gabel widder. Es gibt da einen Berg hier in der Nähe. Der Altkönig, der soll übrigens in Plauscherberg umbenannt werden, das aber nur nebenbei. 
Da Treffe mer uns ganz obe druff. Da gibts auch so einen Stein. Wenn Du es versuchst bis zu dem Stein zu kommen nehm ich alles zurück und würd mich freue mit Dir öfters zu fahren. Wenn de über den Stein drüberfährst dann kennt Dich hier keiner mehr ausser vielleicht de Arachne und de Whitesummer.
Wenn de es nicht mal versuchst, wirds Dir keinen Spaß machen mit uns zu fahren


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> umso schöner ist es dann wieder zu Hause zu sein, mit warmen Kakao, warmen Füßen und vielen Punkten für den Winterpokal.



und jemandem, der einen lieb umsorgt, verwöhnt, betüttelt, ...


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ich muss mal kukcen, am wochenende ist bei uns meißtens lan party, da wirds dann immer sehr spät, wann passt dirs denn?


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

isch mach mer grad ma e käffsche unn hol schogolad....


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> aber die wollen jannicht, dass ich mal mitkomme.



wer "die"? Ich besteh da druff!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Al Der Altkönig, der soll übrigens in Plauscherberg umbenannt werden, das aber nur nebenbei.



 und die Singletrails nach den Postern


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also, am nächsten WE hab ich hoffentlich die Gabel widder. Es gibt da einen Berg hier in der Nähe. Der Altkönig, der soll übrigens in Plauscherberg umbenannt werden, das aber nur nebenbei.
> Da Treffe mer uns ganz obe druff. Da gibts auch so einen Stein. Wenn Du es versuchst bis zu dem Stein zu kommen nehm ich alles zurück und würd mich freue mit Dir öfters zu fahren. Wenn de über den Stein drüberfährst dann kennt Dich hier keiner mehr ausser vielleicht de Arachne und de Whitesummer.
> Wenn de es nicht mal versuchst, wirds Dir keinen Spaß machen mit uns zu fahren



wer iss denn whitesummer? und was ist der plauscherberg und wie komm ich dahin, kann ich da mit dem auto hinfahren, kann mich jemand mitnehmen?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich muss mal kukcen, am wochenende ist bei uns meißtens lan party, da wirds dann immer sehr spät, wann passt dirs denn?



ich fass es nicht, Du brauchst auch keine Dinger oder?  

Sag nochmal was zu Alter, oder lass uns raten: 14 Jahre


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und jemandem, der einen lieb umsorgt, verwöhnt, betüttelt, ...


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> gebbs ned uff, des machd mer doch so en spass.



Isch binns, isch gebb niiiieeee uff!!!   

Da brauch nur so e Schlitzohr zu komme un schon simmer widdä da, womer am Aafang warn...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Januar 2007)

Tschuldigung, wenn ich jetzt mal ernst werde, aber wenn ich sowas lese...


Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich lasse es im gelände gerne krachen, auf dem forstweg vom windeck zum fuchstanz hinunter erreiche ich gerne mal geschwindgkeiten von 30-40 sachen. leider ist mein rad nicht so gut wie eure, ich lese da so klangvolle namen wie rotwild trek specialized......*träum*
> 
> achso: fahrt ihr eigentlich mit helm? mir gefallen die dinger nicht.


...dann bekomm ich echt die Krise!!!  






 Ohne Helm die Forstautobahn runter brettern lieb ich richtig. Am besten dann noch Fußgänger und sonstigen Gegenverkehr umsemmeln. Solche Leute sind´s, die den Mountainbikern den schlechten Ruf einbringen und dann weißt du nicht mal was ein Singletrail ist...  

Sorry für die harten Worte, aber ich denke, man sollte ehrlich miteinander sein und das halte ich nun mal davon! 




Wobei mich irgendwie die Ahnung nicht los läßt, das sich hier jemand ´nen Scherz erlaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich muss mal kukcen, am wochenende ist bei uns meißtens lan party, da wirds dann immer sehr spät, wann passt dirs denn?



kann isch noch ned sache weil isch am WE widder mid de plauscher fahn will unn die hamm noch nix gepland, die, die des immer plane....


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich fass es nicht, Du brauchst auch keine Dinger oder?
> 
> Sag nochmal was zu Alter, oder lass uns raten: 14 Jahre



ich bin schon 19. du scheinst dich gerne über andere leute lustig zu machen, die vielleicht nicht so cool sind wie du. du bist bestimmt so ein sonnyboymässiger  surfertyp, der alles was unter seinerselbst ist ablehnt und niedermacht. wenn wir mal fahren zeig ich dir wo der frosch die locken hat.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> wer iss denn whitesummer? und was ist der plauscherberg und wie komm ich dahin, kann ich da mit dem auto hinfahren, kann mich jemand mitnehmen?




Wegbeschreibung:
Du fährst bis zum Parkplatz Hohemark in Oberursel. Dann nimst die Seilbahn, aber die rote Gondel, die Gelbe hält nicht auf dem Altkönig sonder fährt direkt zum grossen Feldberg. Oben auf dem Altkönig ist nocht soviel platz da finden wir uns auf alle Fälle. 
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch ne Uhrzeit ausmachen.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also, am nächsten WE hab ich hoffentlich die Gabel widder. Es gibt da einen Berg hier in der Nähe. Der Altkönig, der soll übrigens in Plauscherberg umbenannt werden, das aber nur nebenbei.
> Da Treffe mer uns ganz obe druff. Da gibts auch so einen Stein. Wenn Du es versuchst bis zu dem Stein zu kommen nehm ich alles zurück und würd mich freue mit Dir öfters zu fahren. Wenn de über den Stein drüberfährst dann kennt Dich hier keiner mehr ausser vielleicht de Arachne und de Whitesummer.
> Wenn de es nicht mal versuchst, wirds Dir keinen Spaß machen mit uns zu fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich bin schon 19. du scheinst dich gerne über andere leute lustig zu machen, die vielleicht nicht so cool sind wie du. du bist bestimmt so ein sonnyboymässiger  surfertyp, der alles was unter seinerselbst ist ablehnt und niedermacht. wenn wir mal fahren zeig ich dir wo der frosch die locken hat.



Langsam wirst de intressant


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

er is weg, hoffentlich kommt er nochmal


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, wenn ich jetzt mal ernst werde, aber wenn ich sowas lese...
> ...dann bekomm ich echt die Krise!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Klaa machd sisch da aaner en scherz.....abbä wennisch den zwische die Finger grigg werd der erzoche.... ruisch blud Kader


----------



## bodo_nimda (22. Januar 2007)

*lol* was ist denn hier los ... da ist man mal für eins zwei stündchen net da und man kann nur noch blättern ....


----------



## bodo_nimda (22. Januar 2007)

ei jo beim runner fahre bin isch dabei ...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wobei mich irgendwie die Ahnung nicht los läßt, das sich hier jemand ´nen Scherz erlaubt.



meine Gedanken gehen auch in so ne Richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> meine Gedanken gehen auch in so ne Richtung



uijuiui wenn das mal gut geht


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Der Spruch "da zeig ich dir wo de Frosch die Locken hat", der hät vom Frank kommen können


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

wer ist denn der frank? ich finde des ist ein allerweltsspruch.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> wer ist denn der frank? ich finde des ist ein allerweltsspruch.



Da Du es ja scheinbar nicht bist ist das egal. Wie sieht es denn aus mit dem WE. Findest Du den Weg. Sonntag 14:00 auf dem Altkönig wär das für Dich O.K.?


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

warum fahren wir nicht zusammen hoch, du mußt halt vielleicht ein bisschen warten, ich bin ja nicht so schnell, wie jemand aus dem racing team.


----------



## bodo_nimda (22. Januar 2007)

so schnell sind die nun auch wieder nicht *hüstel* aber runter zus biste schneller *g*


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> warum fahren wir nicht zusammen hoch, du mußt halt vielleicht ein bisschen warten, ich bin ja nicht so schnell, wie jemand aus dem racing team.



ich schaumir die anderen beim hochfahren immer von hinten an, zudem bin ich auch noch nie ein Rennen gefahren. Wo wohnst Du, wo kommst Du her?


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

naja, die fahren ja auch so leichte bikes mit gabeln von fox und so......da kann ich nicht mithalten.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da Du es ja scheinbar nicht bist ist das egal. Wie sieht es denn aus mit dem WE. Findest Du den Weg. Sonntag 14:00 auf dem Altkönig wär das für Dich O.K.?



wer ziehden Dich da hoch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ich wohn in der nähe von frankfurt.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> so schnell sind die nun auch wieder nicht *hüstel* aber runter zus biste schneller *g*



Woher weist Du wie schnell er runterfährt, wo ist eigentlich HKN?


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

schreibt keiner mehr was?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> wo treffen wir uns?



Parkplatz Hohemark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

gell, jetzt hast du die hosen voll fabianluca


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

...ich kann werglich nemmer...


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Woher weist Du wie schnell er runterfährt, wo ist eigentlich HKN?



hasde ne aanung?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

14:00, jeder benutzt seine eigene Waffe


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ich finde hohemark aber im stadtplan nicht. ausserdem gibts in einem ort immer mehrere parkplätze. du hast deinen lappen auch nochn nicht so lange.


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> gell, jetzt hast du die hosen voll fabianluca



des iss dem doch worscht....


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

wenn duell dann schon um high noon.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> so schnell sind die nun auch wieder nicht *hüstel* aber runter zus biste schneller *g*



des is jez schwer mid dem ernst werdde, abbä da müsse mer werglich nochema dribber redde!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> gell, jetzt hast du die hosen voll fabianluca



Ich hab nie die Hosen voll, es gibt da ber so einen Stein


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> wenn duell dann schon um high noon.



Da muß ich erst mit de Familie redde. Da müsse mer aber um 12:00 obe sein, Sprich um 10:00 losfahren wenn alles stimmt was de sagst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ich hab auch die hosen nett voll, wo ist jetzt hohemark? gibts da ne postleitzahl, nenn mal den nächsten ort.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

an arachne: du hast den 13000 beitrag geschrieben, herzlichen glückwunsch.


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne hasd du dei leptop mid uff de a******.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Man ich hab schon seit 10min Feierabend. Ich könnt schon auf der Couch liegen und Punkte fürn Winterpokal sammeln.

Schlitzi seh zu das de später, sprich Abends, online bist, da könne mer weitermache. Wobei ich als neuerkorener Sonnyboy ja nicht mit jedem Konversation betreibe.


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> an arachne: du hast den 13000 beitrag geschrieben, herzlichen glückwunsch.



Bisdu de akonis....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie!

Gerd, darf ich zum sinnieren auch komme?!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> an arachne: du hast den 13000 beitrag geschrieben, herzlichen glückwunsch.



Das das nen Grund zum gratulieren ist kann man nur wissen wenn man den Fred kennt. Ich tipp auf Arkonis oder de gerd hat sich mal selber gratuliert


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bisdu de akonis....


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Cracy heut is Ratespiel: Wer is es Schlitzohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...es gibt da ber so einen Stein



Lullipulli! Pillepalle! Futzikram! Pussyweech! ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Ich glaub der Schlitzohr is en ganz harde  so wie der Schreibt lässt er sich hochshutteln um dann mit seinem 20000mm Idealbike den Stein runterzugs einfach zu überbrettern - ohne Helm mit 40 Sachen natürlich


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das das nen Grund zum gratulieren ist kann man nur wissen wenn man den Fred kennt. Ich tipp auf Arkonis oder de gerd hat sich mal selber gratuliert



wer ist fred? 

ich kenne jetzt gerd, frank und fabian(höhrt sich ja an wie frank farian hahaha)! fährt der fred auch so gut?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> an arachne: du hast den 13000 beitrag geschrieben, herzlichen glückwunsch.



Oh, entschuldige bitte!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Arachne hasd du dei leptop mid uff de a******.



Ebbe wolld ich fraache wieso....    Ne habbich ned. Wenn ich wolld, hädd isch abbä genuch BeCes...


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

isch muss ma abkühle....... Bin dann ma an de frisch luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bisdu de akonis....



ne, wadde ma: de schlitzi un ned de arachne is ned werglich de gerd, odder - wie war des? ääh - De machsd mich heud völlich feddich!!!  

Ich bin ned der!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> Gerd, darf ich zum sinnieren auch komme?!



Ne, Du machsd mich dörchenanner... Klar, jez braache mer noch de Hersch midm Bionicon un de Christian mim Ransom!


----------



## arkonis (22. Januar 2007)

dem letzten Fake Poster hat der Thomas auf der Arbeit angerufen


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> dem letzten Fake Poster hat der Thomas auf der Arbeit angerufen



Welcher Thomas? Hier gibts einige.


----------



## arkonis (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Welcher Thomas? Hier gibts einige.


na der Admin


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> isch muss ma abkühle....... Bin dann ma an de frisch luft.



Hasde der die Finger verbrannt?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> na der Admin



Hast Du A******?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Mag wer HipHopser? 
http://www.stophiphop.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=70


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

irgendwie kamt ihr mir wesentlich relaxter vor, als ich in den thread geschnüffelt hab. ihr wirkt jetzt aber alle komplett ungelöst und das eigentlich nur, weil ich mit euch fahren wollte.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ich mag hip hop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> irgendwie kamt ihr mir wesentlich relaxter vor, als ich in den thread geschnüffelt hab. ihr wirkt jetzt aber alle komplett ungelöst und das eigentlich nur, weil ich mit euch fahren wollte.



nemm Dich ned so wichdisch! Hier laafe aach noch gans annern Sache parallel...   Un was solln ibberhaabt des "wollt*e*" heiße, he?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> irgendwie kamt ihr mir wesentlich relaxter vor, als ich in den thread geschnüffelt hab. ihr wirkt jetzt aber alle komplett ungelöst und das eigentlich nur, weil ich mit euch fahren wollte.



Fake, bild Dir bloß nix ein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Man könnt meinen er meint das es hier nur um ihn geht weil er uns mal zeigen will wer dem Frosch die Beine rasiert  oder so ähnlich


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nemm Dich ned so wichdisch! Hier laafe aach noch gans annern Sache parallel...   Un was solln ibberhaabt des "wollt*e*" heiße, he?



da hast de eischentlich recht, der will kneife!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzi Deine Reaktionszeit ist miserabel!


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ich muss nebenher noch zocken.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

*lachweg*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich muss nebenher noch zocken.



schon verloren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *lachweg*



das ist hkn's Spruch, nicht das du hier Copyrights verletzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

zockst du auch? wir können ja mal ne lan party machen.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das ist hkn's Spruch, nicht das du hier Copyrights verletzt



tschuldigung ich meinte natürlich


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Man könnt meinen er meint das es hier nur um ihn geht weil er uns mal zeigen will wer dem Frosch die Beine rasiert  oder so ähnlich



Des wär doch e Idee!  Baam nexde Treffe bringe mer all unsere Rasierer mid!!! Werd bestimmd lusdisch...


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ich find die smileys kindisch.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> zockst du auch? wir können ja mal ne lan party machen.



1000 Doppelmark mindest Einsatz, sonst is es langweilig!


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Des wär doch e Idee!  Baam nexde Treffe bringe mer all unsere Rasierer mid!!! Werd bestimmd lusdisch...



ihr seit doch profirennfahrer, da sind die beine doch schon rasiert, hab ich mal in fernseher gesehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1000 Doppelmark mindest Einsatz, sonst is es langweilig!



für soviel geld kaufen sich andere leute ien auto oder einen pc oder fahradteile.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Nein, ich zocke nicht...auch wenn es wegen der vielen 3D Animationen das Vorstellungsvermögen stärken würde, ich hol mir das Hirntraining lieber im Wald beim Biken (in beide Richtungen des Berges)


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich find die smileys kindisch.



*langsam mein Freund...*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Ich muss euch leider verlassen, gehe mal zum Dortmediziner


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nein, ich zocke nicht...auch wenn es wegen der vielen 3D Animationen das Vorstellungsvermögen stärken würde, ich hol mir das Hirntraining lieber im Wald beim Biken (in beide Richtungen des Berges)



würde ich auch machen, mittlerweile hab ich aber fast angst am sonntag zu kommne, der fabianluca willmir betimmit haue machen.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> würde ich auch machen, mittlerweile hab ich aber fast angst am sonntag zu kommne, der fabianluca willmir betimmit haue machen.



ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nein, ich zocke nicht...auch wenn es wegen der vielen 3D Animationen das Vorstellungsvermögen stärken würde, ich hol mir das Hirntraining lieber im Wald beim Biken (*in beide Richtungen des Berges*)



Also links und rechts drum herum!?


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

was war des heut middach eischendlich fern fochel?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was war des heut middach eischendlich fern fochel?



wen Du des net weist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was war des heut middach eischendlich fern fochel?



Guude Maggo,

de hast echt en Spaßvochel verbaßt! Der had uns stundelang beschäfdicht... Mußde ma nachlese!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Sorry, gudde maggo


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wen Du des net weist?!



de Lugga räd immer noch!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie Maggo!


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

ich musst was schaffe heut middach, hatt leider kei zeit gehabt ab unn an ema rinzugugge.....ups, die caro iss ja widder vor mir.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Erzähl mir doch nix..Du warst de ganze mittach da


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Erzähl mir doch nix..Du warst de ganze mittach da



wo?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr geht und Maggo kommt, 
es is ach net dei art zum wildfremde fochel zu sache,
erzähl mir doch nix


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Maggoooooooooooooooooschee gebs schon zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Es Rotwild zu erwähne war de erste Fehler...


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich musst was schaffe heut middach, hatt leider kei zeit gehabt ab unn an ema rinzugugge.....ups, die caro iss ja widder vor mir.



du bisd ja unmöschlisch...........       
Ab heud bisde mein lieblingsplauscher.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzi bist de noch da?


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schlitzi bist de noch da?



pfeif, pfeif, pfeif


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Ausserdem ist Ideal von Penny  bikemaxx schreibt was anderes druff


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Ich guck grad 3.2. Videos  schon Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

*un überhaupt Schlitzi, wenn de en Mann bist dann kommst de jetzt nochmal her!*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Wobei ich das Streetzeugs auch geil find


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

*Schlitziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

ach rutsch mir doch den Buckel runner!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Uwe, ich glaub du brauchst was zur Beruhigung 





wie schauts aus? Besser?


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

> un überhaupt Schlitzi, wenn de en Mann bist dann kommst de jetzt nochmal her!


da bin ich, was gibts? ich war grad am zocken, viertausendliter blut....


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist Ideal von Penny  bikemaxx schreibt was anderes druff



des stimmt net, ideal gibts bei bikemax in der unteren preiskategorie. obendrüber heißen die glaub ich HM.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

schon aufgefallen  der Maggo is weg 
*sehr verdächtig*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

stimmt, HM isses, so eins steht hier nämlich rum 

schlitzer: was hälst du von 1m Flatdrops mit cc-Feilen?


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> da bin ich, was gibts? ich war grad am zocken, viertausendliter blut....



*zwinkerzwinker* hi schlitzi,
wolle mer am WE nrd ema e ründche drehn. *verführerischgugg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

> es is ach net dei art zum wildfremde fochel zu sache,



zu so em kasper fehle mir die worte.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *zwinkerzwinker* hi schlitzi,
> wolle mer am WE nrd ema e ründche drehn. *verführerischgugg*



klar, komm doch einfach mit! sonntag high noon in hohemark. ich weiß allerdings immer noch nicht, wo das ist.


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zu so em kasper fehle mir die worte.



ach maggo, da brauchs aach kaa wordde......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Ich glaub de schlitzer regt sich nur uff wesche der Ebay-Reba


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> klar, komm doch einfach mit! sonntag high noon in hohemark. ich weiß allerdings immer noch nicht, wo das ist.



wenn du pappnase da dabei bist, komm ich natürlich auch. beim runnerfaahn werste zersägt, poser.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zu so em kasper fehle mir die worte.



des is en ganz eklische Kerl, der wollt mich anmache. Un Du hast mir net beigestanne---->


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn du pappnase da dabei bist, komm ich natürlich auch. beim runnerfaahn werste zersägt, poser.



   maggo ned so wild....


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn du pappnase da dabei bist, komm ich natürlich auch. beim runnerfaahn werste zersägt, poser.



da wirste schon sehn, wer besser ist. ich hab ein vorne und hinten gefedertes rad, da wirste augen machen.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn du pappnase da dabei bist, komm ich natürlich auch. beim runnerfaahn werste zersägt, poser.



Rischtisch so Maggo, hach uff en druff, der soll sehe was er devon hat, ich bin schon uff sei antwort gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Rischtisch so Maggo, hach uff en druff, der soll sehe was er devon hat, ich bin schon uff sei antwort gespannt



der trottel zieht ja net ema en helm uff, da gibts zwei drei so ala bud spencer unn die lichter sinn aus.


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> da wirste schon sehn, wer besser ist. ich hab ein vorne und hinten gefedertes rad, da wirste augen machen.



jetzt mach ich mir aber gleich ins höschen. denkste an die schutzbleche, damit die windeln nur von innen naß werden?!


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2007)

schad das die arachne dem ned leif beiwohne kann....
Mist muss leider weg. isch mach abber e paa püngtscher.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> da wirste schon sehn, wer besser ist. ich hab ein vorne und hinten gefedertes rad, da wirste augen machen.



das ist doch eindeutig Maggos schreibstiel 

Ich komm mitm HT  (wenn ich da fit bin  )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

machs gut Caro


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> da wirste schon sehn, wer besser ist. ich hab ein vorne und hinten gefedertes rad, da wirste augen machen.



Der Maggo der is schon unne da bist Du noch net mal uff dein Bock uffgestuiee. Un wenn de dem in de Wesch fährst, fährt der einfach über disch drüber, der kennt da nix. Sei vorsichtisch mit dem was de sachst, de Maggo ist werklisch net kalgulierbar, wenn der ausflippt...ich sach besser gar nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

> das ist doch eindeutig Maggos schreibstiel



willst du mich jetzt mit so nem honk auf eine stufe stellen?? du bist vielleicht ein kollege PAH!


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

Pah!!!!


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

> ich sach besser gar nix



des iss mein part


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

ne Cracy des is bestimmt de Adonis...glaub mers, de Maggo macht sich doch net selbst ferdisch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

das is bestimmt de Gerd


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaub de schlitzer regt sich nur uff wesche der Ebay-Reba




du hast da was falsch verstanden sebastian, der mit der durch die lappen gegangenen gabel bin ich. vielleicht ist der schlitzer ja der käufer......am sonntach bring ich vorsichtshalber en imbus mit. unn e zang für die bremsleitunge zu zerfetze.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> Pah!!!!




ich hab unserm Deamchef aber ganz viel Zucker in den....


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

*wartesmilie*


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

> schlitzer: was hälst du von 1m Flatdrops mit cc-Feilen?



was sind denn bitte flatdrops? so flache bonbons oder was? und warum gehören da feilen dazu, die schmecken mir nicht, eisengehalt hin oder her, da esse ich lieber popeymässig ne dose spinat.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *wartesmilie*



was hat das zu bedeuten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> was sind denn bitte flatdrops? so flache bonbons oder was? und warum gehören da feilen dazu, die schmecken mir nicht, eisengehalt hin oder her, da esse ich lieber popeymässig ne dose spinat.



Erst sagst du das du die Feilen trotz des Eisens nicht willst und dann behauptest du das du die Dose vom Spinat isst  du bist mir ja einer.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> was hat das zu bedeuten?



*wartesmilie* = Wenn Du so schnell fährst wie Du schreibst können wir am Sonntag ausgiebig stehen üben!

Was is eigentlisch mit deinen Haaren passiert?
Ist das Tunning, Veredlung oder das Alter?


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *wartesmilie* = Wenn Du so schnell fährst wie Du schreibst können wir am Sonntag ausgiebig stehen üben!
> 
> Was is eigentlisch mit deinen Haaren passiert?
> Ist das Tunning, Veredlung oder das Alter?



ich kenn mich nicht sogut aus mit elektrischen sachen, wie compuhtern. das dauert manschmal länger. meine haare sind cool, das wo keine mehr sind ist ne stelle, an der ih mal auf den kopf gefallen bin, weil ich keinen helm aufhatte sind jetzt alle haare ab.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

meine Herren bist Du laaaaaaaaangsaaaaaaaaaaaam


na das is wenigstens en Erklärung


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

damit mach ich euch am sonntag fertig.


----------



## Fabienne (22. Januar 2007)

ich geb freiwillig auf


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

die Fabienne lügt, die fährt gar net mid!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> damit mach ich euch am sonntag fertig.




aber sie hat trotzdem recht, damit habe mer kei chance!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das is bestimmt de Gerd



Du läßd Dich werglich verwirre... Ich bins ned! Ich maan ich bin ned des, ich bin nehmlich des hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

aber wer is dann des?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> damit mach ich euch am sonntag fertig.



Da wörd sisch die Gaudi fast fer lohne!!!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber wer is dann des?



wo? wer?


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber wer is dann des?



ich net?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da wörd sisch die Gaudi fast fer lohne!!!



ich kenn da einen der hat schon en ganze schwung Bikes, so eins is glaub ich is net debei, vielleicht hat er ja interesse


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> du bisd ja unmöschlisch...........
> Ab heud bisde mein lieblingsplauscher.


frühjer war ich des...  


caroka schrieb:


> *zwinkerzwinker* hi schlitzi,
> wolle mer am WE nrd ema e ründche drehn. *verführerischgugg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich net?



Du ach net?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich kenn da einen der hat schon en ganze schwung Bikes, so eins is glaub ich is net debei, vielleicht hat er ja interesse



ich find die Idee gut, möchd abbä wedde, des de des dem ned vermiddele kansd!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich find die Idee gut, möchd abbä wedde, des de des dem ned vermiddele kansd!



ich sag nix


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ihr glaubt ständig, dass ich zwei personen bin, versteh ich das richtig?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Gerd wasn mit de Sprechstundegehilfen, is die schon widder fort  dei Männerträum scheine ja net allzu groß zu sein!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ihr glaubt ständig, dass ich zwei personen bin, versteh ich das richtig?



ne Du bist einmalisch


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd wasn mit de Sprechstundegehilfen, is die schon widder fort  dei Männerträum scheine ja net allzu groß zu sein!



Psssssssssst, ich möchd ned, des des hier gans besdimmde Taunusplauschersuperpowerdimbas midbekomme! Isch war noch ned da, sonst wördsde jez minnesdens aa/zwaa Woche nix mehr von mer höre...


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd wasn mit de Sprechstundegehilfen, is die schon widder fort  dei Männerträum scheine ja net allzu groß zu sein!



arbeitet der gerd beim arzt?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> arbeitet der gerd beim arzt?



ne, abbä ich habbn Abbonemoo!


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> arbeitet der gerd beim arzt?



was arbeitest du denn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

habder gehörd, wie de hkn die Händ ibberm Kopp zusammegeschlaache had?


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Januar 2007)

morsche


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> habder gehörd, wie de hkn die Händ ibberm Kopp zusammegeschlaache had?



was du so alles hörst...das war aber der schlag gegen meine stirn...hör doch mal rischtisch hin...


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morsche



Ei Guude, wie? (<- guck!)


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ich arbeite in einem testprogramm der pharmazeutischen industrie. ich muss alle vier stunden ne tablette nehmen und bekomme geld dafür, dass ich in heißen bikestuff von ideal investiere.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was du so alles hörst...das war aber der schlag gegen meine stirn...hör doch mal rischtisch hin...



`Tschuldigung, des is des BeCe-Rausche hier...


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich arbeite in einem testprogramm der pharmazeutischen industrie. ich muss alle vier stunden ne tablette nehmen und bekomme geld dafür, dass ich in heißen bikestuff von ideal investiere.



Oh, was bekommt man da so?


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei Guude, wie? (<- guck!)


 guck -> z. zt. ok


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> guck -> z. zt. ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> `Tschuldigung, des is des BeCe-Rausche hier...



dir sei verziehen *gnädigbin*


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

sagen wir mal so: ich hab mein auskommen und kann mir ab und an zeug fürs rad leisten. ich will ja auch nicht in schlechten stuff investieren, der mir unterm ar**h wegbricht. deswegen vertrau ichauf ideal.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, was bekommt man da so?



na auf jedenfall net genug...sonst gäbs was besseres als ideal-bikes


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



das muss nix heißen, kann sich auch ganz schnell wieder ändern...


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

es geht nix über ideal räder. und die überteuerte kettler sch**ße wird auch ständig überbewertet.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> es geht nix über ideal räder. und die überteuerte kettler sch**ße wird auch ständig überbewertet.



da kannst mal sehen das du keine ahnung hast...kettler setzt die messlatte was qualität und detaillösungen angeht extrem hoch...

kettler alu-bikes sind ja wohl der restlichen bike-entwicklung mind. 10 jahre voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da kannst mal sehen das du keine ahnung hast...kettler setzt die messlatte was qualität und detaillösungen angeht extrem hoch...
> 
> kettler alu-bikes sind ja wohl der restlichen bike-entwicklung mind. 10 jahre voraus.




man muss auch noch ziele im leben haben. jetzt wird erstmal das ideal dingen gepimpt.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> sagen wir mal so: ich hab mein auskommen und kann mir ab und an zeug fürs rad leisten. ich will ja auch nicht in schlechten stuff investieren, der mir unterm ar**h wegbricht. deswegen vertrau ichauf ideal.



gut so!  Dir ist aber klar, das man diese guten Sachen auch ab und an durch schlechte Beispiele hervorheben muß?! Natürlich sollte man da einen finden, der blöd genug ist sich auf sowas drauf zu setzen. Kleiner Geheimtipp: Ich kenne da zufällig so eine Kanallie!  Bräuchtest ihr nur mal so `ne schrottige Specialized Enduro SL hinzustellen und die würde sich da glatt draufsetzen!  Noch schlimmer: Du bekämst sie ganz sicher erstmal gar nicht mehr da runter! Wenigstens für die kurze Zeit, die dieses Bike, wenn man es wirklich so nenen will, die Benutzung aushält.  Wann fädeln wir alles ein?


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

so ne schrottmöhre würd ich meinem ärgsten feind nicht zumuten wollen.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

....


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das muss nix heißen, kann sich auch ganz schnell wieder ändern...



1. Wollen wir den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen!
2. Kann ja auch mal irgendwann etwas besser werden, oder anschlagen (Ibuprofen, Voltaren?).
3. Sagte mal jemand: "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!"
4. Sind immer noch wir für Dich da: Der Plauschfred!!!


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

speiseeis rules *headbang*


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

> 4. Sind immer noch wir für Dich da: Der Plauschfred!!!



hier werden sie geholfen.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> so ne schrottmöhre würd ich meinem ärgsten feind nicht zumuten wollen.



ist ja kein Feind, ist sogar jemand, der sich über solche B-Räder richtig freut! Dem passiert auch nichts! Alles in bester Ordnung! Wann?


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ich will nicht am ende dastehn und mir anhörn, dass ich schuld sei, wenn du deine brötchen aus der tasse lutschen musst. das hält doch nicht, fahr mal so ein ideal bike probe oder geh zu nem verantwortungslosen händler und frag den, ob er dir gestattet sich die zähne aus dem maul zu fahren. so ein felsbrocken braucht lang, bis er aus der schädeldecke geeitert ist.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> speiseeis rules *headbang*



wo wohnst Du nochmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (22. Januar 2007)

das Bike sieht nicht schlecht aus Crazy, das Grüne FR08 gefällt mir aber besser, schon wegen der Farbe.

mal eine frage hat jemand von euch noch eine alte star-gabel brauch die für ein Stadt-Überland bike


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich will nicht am ende dastehn und mir anhörn, dass ich schuld sei, wenn du deine brötchen aus der tasse lutschen musst. das hält doch nicht, fahr mal so ein ideal bike probe oder geh zu nem verantwortungslosen händler und frag den, ob er dir gestattet sich die zähne aus dem maul zu fahren. so ein felsbrocken braucht lang, bis er aus der schädeldecke geeitert ist.



ei jez hör e ma zu: isch hab mer am Alden en Derfschei defer erworbe! Un wenn des da mim tubber-racer un festgeklebter Saddelstütz bewäldischt werd, denn had mer de Derfschei von Dir son Specialized Enduro SL zu bekomme!!!    Wann?


----------



## arkonis (22. Januar 2007)

Schlizi husch mal in den Mülleimer des IBC hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=25


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> das Bike sieht nicht schlecht aus Crazy, das Grüne FR08 gefällt mir aber besser, schon wegen der Farbe.
> 
> mal eine frage hat jemand von euch noch eine alte star-gabel brauch die für ein Stadt-Überland bike



Hat aber z.B. nur zwei Kettenblätter.

Nö.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> das Bike sieht nicht schlecht aus Crazy, das Grüne FR08 gefällt mir aber besser, schon wegen der Farbe.
> 
> mal eine frage hat jemand von euch noch eine alte star-gabel brauch die für ein Stadt-Überland bike




was ist eine alte star gabel, etwas eine gabel, die herr frischknecht oder konsorten mal gefahrewn ist?


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

> Hat aber z.B. nur zwei Kettenblätter.



ich mach blääter an der kette immer sauber, dann flattert nichts beim fahren.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> was ist eine alte star gabel, etwas eine gabel, die herr frischknecht oder konsorten mal gefahrewn ist?



Fast! Stimmt alles bis auf: Sie muß in der Kultserie "Der Alte" gefahren worden sein.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich mach blääter an der kette immer sauber, dann flattert nichts beim fahren.



Seeehr vernünftig. Ich sehe schon, Du bist ein Profi!





Wann?


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

klar bin ich profi, am wochenende kannst du und deine möchtegern gang sich davon überzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> klar bin ich profi, am wochenende kannst du und deine möchtegern gang sich davon überzeugen.



Am Wochenende, prima! Denk an die Größe XL! Als Pedale wären die PD-M 970 ok. Laß bitte auch gleich Schlauch und Reifen wechseln. Als Reifen bitte den Nokian Freddy`s Revenge mit den einzel verklebten Spikes.

Ich erkläre Dir auch ganz genau, wie Du nach Hohemark kommst. Ach quatsch, ich hole Dich ab!!!


----------



## fUEL (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Wochenende, prima! Denk an die Größe XL! Als Pedale wären die PD-M 970 ok. Laß bitte auch gleich Schlauch und Reifen wechseln. Als Reifen bitte den Nokian Freddy`s Revenge mit den einzel verklebten Spikes.
> 
> Ich erkläre Dir auch ganz genau, wie Du nach Hohemark kommst. Ach quatsch, ich hole Dich ab!!!



isch muss ja noch e paar stunne schaffe awwer der Schlitzi is owwerfaul, so e Doppelmeldung odder so ebbes (wahrscheinlich de Faschingsscherz vom wissefux)

Wochenende muss ich nach Mailand, weil ich mit de Äusserlichkeite von manch einer Zarten Seele mei Geld verdien und da iss nix dran verwerflich.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 1. Wollen wir den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen!
> 2. Kann ja auch mal irgendwann etwas besser werden, oder anschlagen (Ibuprofen, Voltaren?).
> 3. Sagte mal jemand: "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!"
> 4. Sind immer noch wir für Dich da: Der Plauschfred!!!



zu 1: rischtisch...leider will mein körper aber nicht so wie ich will 
zu 2: wollte ja andere schmerzmittel haben, aber der doc meinte die würden schon helfen...ach 
zu 3: den kenn ich
zu 4: danke...


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich erkläre Dir auch ganz genau, wie Du nach Hohemark kommst. Ach quatsch, ich hole Dich ab!!!



mist ich würde ja auch mit...mit schlitzi im wheeli den feldi hoch...das wär ja was


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wochenende muss ich nach Mailand, weil ich mit de Äusserlichkeite von manch einer Zarten Seele mei Geld verdien und da iss nix dran verwerflich.



na einer von uns muss ja auch mal geld verdienen...zum glück haben wir ja dich


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> isch muss ja noch e paar stunne schaffe awwer der Schlitzi is owwerfaul, so e Doppelmeldung odder so ebbes (wahrscheinlich de Faschingsscherz vom wissefux)
> 
> Wochenende muss ich nach Mailand, weil ich mit de Äusserlichkeite von manch einer Zarten Seele mei Geld verdien und da iss nix dran verwerflich.



Gestern Abend war mer im Flamm`s un sinn denach aach ma dörchs Kurhaus. Sinn schon teils hübsche Teile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mist ich würde ja auch mit...mit schlitzi im wheeli den feldi hoch...das wär ja was



da ich des sehn will, hole Dich aach ab!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> da ich des sehn will, hole Dich aach ab!!!



gerd dann biste aber schon voll im a***h nur vom abholen...was macht eigentlich der blaue blitz? alles wieder heile?


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mist ich würde ja auch mit...mit schlitzi im wheeli den feldi hoch...das wär ja was



was ist ein wheelie? 'n rollstuhl? wer schiebt?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gerd dann biste aber schon voll im a***h nur vom abholen...was macht eigentlich der blaue blitz? alles wieder heile?



Ich doch ned! 

Vom Blauen hab ich leider noch nichts gehört. Eigentlich sollte er schon fertig sein... Montags haben die zu. Werde morgen mal nachhaken.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> was ist ein wheelie? 'n rollstuhl? wer schiebt?



Wenn Du ned magst, denn der, dem Du es Specialized Enduro SL midbringsd!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> was ist ein wheelie? 'n rollstuhl? wer schiebt?



Du bist en alder Babsack ne vielleicht eher en Lappeduddel.  

Du hast doch von rein gar nix a Ahnung. Ich wett dei Mutter sitz am Computer und du sacht unnerm Rockzippel raus was geschriewwe wern soll. Un die Platte is ach net vom Sturz sondern vom zuviele tätscheln.

Ei wrklisch Du bist ja genau der der hier noch gefehlt hat, anner über den mer sich uffresche kann...


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du bist en alder Babsack ne vielleicht eher en Lappeduddel.
> 
> Du hast doch von rein gar nix a Ahnung. Ich wett dei Mutter sitz am Computer und du sacht unnerm Rockzippel raus was geschriewwe wern soll. Un die Platte is ach net vom Sturz sondern vom zuviele tätscheln.
> 
> Ei wrklisch Du bist ja genau der der hier noch gefehlt hat, anner über den mer sich uffresche kann...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich doch ned!
> 
> Vom Blauen hab ich leider noch nichts gehört. Eigentlich sollte er schon fertig sein... Montags haben die zu. Werde morgen mal nachhaken.



Da kannst de doch auch de Händler umgehen und rufst gleich in Dietzenbach an!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Ich hab die Nummer!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

wenn ich se auch net brauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Gerd, maanste werglich das e läbbisch SL hardcore genug is  Ich meen, die Loofräder sin ja mehr aus dee Tour Ecke und die Brems vonnen CC Leichtbauer...dazu noch des ganze Plastik womit du ja schon zwoomal eher unguude Erfaahrunge gemescht host...wollt des nur emol inne Raum stelle


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du bist en alder Babsack ne vielleicht eher en Lappeduddel.
> 
> Du hast doch von rein gar nix a Ahnung. Ich wett dei Mutter sitz am Computer und du sacht unnerm Rockzippel raus was geschriewwe wern soll. Un die Platte is ach net vom Sturz sondern vom zuviele tätscheln.
> 
> Ei wrklisch Du bist ja genau der der hier noch gefehlt hat, anner über den mer sich uffresche kann...



http://www.zkc-labbeduddel.de/cms/front_content.php

ich hab mit fassenacht nix am hut und mit den zeilsheimern auch nicht. und lass meine mama aus dem fred.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

an crazy racer: lass doch mal die bilder immer weg menno, ich hab nur 56k.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Ob mer den Cracy wege seim Traktorbild vielleicht auf die Ignoreliste aufnehmen sollte?


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> an crazy racer: lass doch mal die bilder immer weg menno, ich hab nur 56k.



nix da, die bilder sind schön und bleiben, hol dir mal ne andere leitung. heulsuse.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Na und  das Bild is hier mitlerweile bei jedem im Zwischenspeicher, dürfte also nicht mehr neu geladen werden...ausserdem is ja schon winzig gemacht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

ich hab was gefunden:

http://www.rindvieh.com/schimpfwort_lexikon/dialekte/deutschland/labbeduddel


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> http://www.zkc-labbeduddel.de/cms/front_content.php
> 
> ich hab mit fassenacht nix am hut und mit den zeilsheimern auch nicht. und lass meine mama aus dem fred.



des hat auch nix mit Fassenacht zu dun. Wenns da halt einen dapischen Verein gibt der meint er müsse sich Lappeduddel nenne...

Ich hab e Bild von einem Lappedudddel, wenn ichs find stell ichs mal rein...für die Ahnungslosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

die zeilsheimer fraktion iss eh für die füße.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Uwe: was hast gegens Torque


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab was gefunden:
> 
> http://www.rindvieh.com/schimpfwort_lexikon/dialekte/deutschland/labbeduddel



falscher Nick!




EDIT: Die Beschreibung passt gut


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

in einem asterix auf hessisch heißts sogar: hier stinkts, wie im winder alsemal dribbe in zeilsem. 

balsam für die ohren eines sindlingers.....


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Ich geh e ma grad gugge, ob Eltville noch stehd...


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> falscher Nick!



nö, ich wollt der anderen kanalie mal zeigen, was du wirklich gemeint hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)




----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

warum geht das mit den bildern nicht?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe: was hast gegens Torque



Du meinst die Halterung vom Sramx9 Schaltwerk?

Nix hab ich dagegen! Das Schaltwerk wird dort sehr schön präsentiert. Der Rahmen und die Ritzel ergeben mit dem Schaltwerk zusammen ein farblich sehr schön abgestimmtes Bild. Das Schaltwerk ist super zu erkennen, nicht vom Bike verdeckt die Sicht, oder lenkt vom Schaltwerk ab, wie schon gesagt eine rundum gelungene Präsentation! 

So welches Schaltwerk Du haben willst wissen wir ja jetzt alle, es wird Zeit das Du auch mal sagst was fürn Bike Du haben willst?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> warum geht das mit den bildern nicht?







wie lang ich da schon drauf warte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Uwe hab das Bild ja extra für dich so klein gemacht das es bis zur Gabel vollends auf einen Bildschirm passt 
 *Ich will doch nur ein Torque8.0 und ihr sollt auch eins haben* 

Das Schaltwerk hab ich ja schon


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2007)

... das mußte mal zu den letzten 20 seiten gesagt werden ...

gn8


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie lang ich da schon drauf warte



selber.doofsack. wenn du mich weiter so ärgerst, komm ich am sonntag nicht.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... das mußte mal zu den letzten 20 seiten gesagt werden ...
> 
> gn8




wer bist du??? seit ihr im racing team alles kleine tiere? bisher hab ich ne spinne und nen kater gesehen und jetzt auch noch einen fuchs. huch, das find ich seehr niedlich. habt ihr auch ne maus und nen igel??


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> selber.doofsack. wenn du mich weiter so ärgerst, komm ich am sonntag nicht.




Du kommst doch eh net, kannst dei Mama doch net mitnehme


Bin emal a Stunne fort und schon ganz gespannt auf nachher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

du meinst so nen Igel der durchn Ar*ch atmen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du meinst so nen Igel der durchn Ar*ch atmen kann?



der dann auf dem stein sitzend stirbt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Plötzlich keiner mehr da


----------



## arkonis (22. Januar 2007)

sieh mal was ich gefunden habe http://www.jehlebikes.de/detail-1695.html


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Markus: meinste damit gehts leichter über den Hubbel am Alde?


----------



## wissefux (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> und jetzt auch noch einen fuchs.



schwerwiegender fehler, kollege

  

*FUX*

awer des griee mer aach noch hie 

ob isch jezz noch penne kann. isch glaab ja net mer dran ...


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schwerwiegender fehler, kollege
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur weil du nicht richtig schreiben kannst. wir haben uns noch gar nicht kenne gelernt und schon krieg ich von dir böse worte gesagt. findest du das nicht unfair?


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

eh, schlitzohr du alte ***********************************************************************der fux schreibt sich mit X, des iss nämlich kein gewöhnlicher fuchs sondern der wissefux. geh hessisch lernen.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

jetzt mach mich nur alle fertig. wo seid ihr überhaupt? alle schon im bett? ich mach mich gleich zu meinem cs clan.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

bei uns zuhause hat kyrill gerade nachwehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

bei uns auch, im wahrsten sinne des wortes.


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

ei gude crazy.....


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ja hallo crazy racer. sag mal wo kommt eigentlich dein name her?


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

vielleicht können die anderen mal erzählen, wo ihre namen herkommen, damit ich nicht immer von euch gehänselt werde.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

ja, geh zu deinen no-rl Freunden  Wir sehen uns ja am Sonntag aufm Alden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Bin doch schon die ganze Zeit hier  aber trotzdem nochmal "ei gude wie" 
wo mein Name herkommt? Na dann geh mal mit mir fahren  dann weißtes


Ne mal im Ernst, das ist nicht unbedingt mein Aushängeschild aber mir ist zum Zeitpunkt der Registrierung grad nix besseres eingefallen, wahr schon immer etwas Fantasielos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

was sind denn no-rl freunde??? falls du real life meinst, das hier ist ja auch nur rein virtuel. also, woher kommt denn dein name und was sind deine lieblingstiere, leibgericht, musikgeschmack und alles was ich wissen muss, (nicht wissefux) ja, ich will auch mal so ein cooler taunusplauscher sein.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bin doch schon die ganze Zeit hier  aber trotzdem nochmal "ei gude wie"
> wo mein Name herkommt? Na dann geh mal mit mir fahren  dann weißtes



bist du immer soverrückt beim rennen? dann bekomm ich das beim fahren ja ger nicht mit, schließlich heißt du ja nicht crazy driver oder?


----------



## fUEL (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nix da, die bilder sind schön und bleiben, hol dir mal ne andere leitung. heulsuse.



Ja ja wer jammert kommt ins Heim


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

ei gude Frank.
Haste dich mit dem Wetter hier schon abgefunden?


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

da komm ich doch grade her.


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

an: crazy racer: ich finds total doof, dass du mich hier konsequent ignorierst.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Frei Übersetzt könnte mein Nick auch "übergeschnappte Rennmaschine" heißen


----------



## fUEL (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> vielleicht können die anderen mal erzählen, wo ihre namen herkommen, damit ich nicht immer von euch gehänselt werde.



Bist de de große Bruder vom kleine Nick, der in Hoffnung auf Ernte ein Glas 
Stangenspargel vergräbt 

So wie Du dich darstellst kannst de jedenfalls ned sein, weil sonst hätt dich schon einer unnerm Hubbel beerdigt oder so kleiner Maso, du willst es doch, daß du gehänselt wirst, weils des geilomat findest , oder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Wie kommst du drauf das ich dich ignoriere?
Achso, dazu das das hier nur alles Virtuell sei, wir Plauscher (dich mal ausgenommen) kennen uns auch persönlich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2007)

Naja, machts mal gut Leute, gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

Hi Frank bist de widder rischtisch geland im Taunus,
schon dei erst Tour gedreht?
Sag mal, des kann doch net sein das de net mal ein Foto im Urlaub von nem scheene Spot gemacht


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

des is unverzeihlich!
Mir wolle ja sonst nix Frank, aber e schee Bild des wär schon was


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> sieh mal was ich gefunden habe http://www.jehlebikes.de/detail-1695.html



Das will ich haben. Man erschreckt sich ja direkt beim öffnen 





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Naja, machts mal gut Leute, gn8



1000 es wird Zeit, die nichtjugendfreie Zeit beginnt  

GN8 Cracy


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Januar 2007)

ich geh auch...GN8


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2007)

soso, die nicht jugendfreie zeit beginnt und de uwe streicht die segel. viel spaß


----------



## Schlitzohr (22. Januar 2007)

ich geh auch ins bett, ihr seid eh grade sher langweilig.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Guude Maggo,

warsde heud bei Hibike?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich geh auch ins bett, ihr seid eh grade sher langweilig.



hasdes schon bestelld?


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> wer bist du??? seit ihr im racing team alles kleine tiere? bisher hab ich ne spinne und nen kater gesehen und jetzt auch noch einen fuchs. huch, das find ich seehr niedlich. habt ihr auch ne maus und nen igel??


Neee, aber Brummbären, vor denen Du Dich zumindest bergab sputen solltest. Der schieb nämlich alles vor sich her, was im wech is (insbes. bergauf).

(noch 3 Seiten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bitter sweet (22. Januar 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> *lol* was ist denn hier los ... da ist man mal für eins zwei stündchen net da und man kann nur noch blättern ....



...ja, ja - der Fred ist so schnell, da komm man mit den müden Fingern nicht hinterher


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Januar 2007)

Hi Mädels, bin auch wieder da  Und nun alles aufarbeiten


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...wollt des nur emol inne Raum stelle


Das 

 hat wohl nicht gereicht ! Dann nimm dies 






 (*lechz*)


----------



## arkonis (22. Januar 2007)

das stelle ich mal im Raum köstlich


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje Hersch,
> 
> warsde gestern noch fahn?  Isch ned.
> 
> Isch hab misch uffm Klo vor vier wildgewordenen Kinnern weggeschlosse...



Nabend Arachne, nee, gestern war keine Stimmung in mir 
Wilde Kinner sind gut für alte Kerls


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de gerd unn ich warn am wocheend lediglich zwomal gezwunge abzusteische, mer warn abber auch nur uff breite weesche unnerwechs.



Wenn in unserer Gruppe Christine nicht gefahren wäre, hääte ich Euch am SA natürlich begleitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Januar 2007)

Muß zugeben, habe heud so um 1800 inner Schaffenspause die 10-15 Seide des Nachmittags gelese. 
Isch hab bald en Krampf in maane Harnstreng bekomme vor lauder .
Un de Lugga had sich lang tabfer zurückgehalle; isch hab schon gedengd, der muß doch jede Momend gleisch exblodiern un nach verbaler erster Hilfe greische.

Bin aach am Sonndach debei, wenns sowaid kimmd.


----------



## bitter sweet (22. Januar 2007)

Da ist ja noch jemand mit nem Cube!

Den "Show Down" am Sonntag möchte ich mir auch nicht entgehen lassen - da gibt es was auf die 12


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hi Mädels, bin auch wieder da  Und nun alles aufarbeiten



viel Erfolg!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wenn in unserer Gruppe Christine nicht gefahren wäre, hääte ich Euch am SA natürlich begleitet



Treulose Schlampe!


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Januar 2007)

bitter sweet schrieb:


> Da ist ja noch jemand mit nem Cube!


GENAU (wie kam der druff ?)



bitter sweet schrieb:


> Den "Show Down" am Sonntag möchte ich mir auch nicht entgehen lassen - da gibt es was auf die 12


dto. (außer midde 12; abwarde, erstemol gugge)


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hi Mädels, bin auch wieder da  Und nun alles aufarbeiten


Du Babbnaas, hier gibbs i.d.R. (un machmal mid) nur ein Mädel ansonsten ä paar jungspunde zw. 17elfzwölftel und bis unner värzisch. De Rest kann mer aach als *Männer* aschbresche.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Januar 2007)

Wo mer grad beim Thema _*Männer*_ sinn:

Was iss'n Nußknacker ? 


























än Cube-HT am Lidl-Parkplatz .


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Januar 2007)

Zum Glück war da noch die Elfe, die Ihre heilenden Hände zw. Saddel und .... geleschd hadde....


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Januar 2007)

Guude N8 Peter; bis Du hier bisd, muß isch schon wiedder uffsteje.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> meine Gedanken gehen auch in so ne Richtung



Isch glaub, de wird Kaan Plauschee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie lang ich da schon drauf warte


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das iss gegen die Trails dort echt beruhigend. 3 km fahren 200 Stufen rattern 2 km fahren 200 stufen rattern und so bringt man locker die eine oder andere Stunde beim Rattern auf dem bike rum und schont sich dabei für die Trails, die nur aus losem Geröll bestehen. ...und das mit ner Quote von 10 bis 20 Prozent, aber auf der Strasse dort krigst de mit dem mtb schon mal 80 Sachen druff, das ist schon geil so ne Asphaltabfahrt über zig km mit Gegenanstiegen, wo de groß/ Klein durchtrittst als wär kein morgen mehr kommst uff em Zahnfleich auf dem Gipfel und stürzt dann wieder zu tal mit unzähligen kurven, um dann ma 20 % der Gesamtsstrecke in Trails reinzugehen, da musst due noch Treppen rattern.-  zur Entspannung



Wer im März mal La Palma mit ma Fraa probieren. Ich glaub mit demm Cannonball hab isch des richtische Rad zum Treppenrattern.


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich brauch `ne Enduro! Z.B.:



Isch seh uns schon nächstes Jahr Halbtoten2 oder Wheeels over Frankfurt angehören.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Treulose Schlampe!



Gerne


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich bin lieb.



Hi Schlitzohr,

geiles bike, wo gibts das?


----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

Ans Wetter hier hab ich mich gewöhnt; aber das ich am ersten Tag schon wieder ganz blass vor lauter Arbeit war hat mich doch geschockt

Grüsse an die Plauscher und ein paar Fotos; leider dauert das uploaden bei isdn ewig, so dass ich euch mal erst mit den 3 Fotos ( 1 x Landschaft, 2x ich,  abspeisen muss)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Schlitzohr,
> 
> geiles bike, wo gibts das?



:kotz:  :kotz: 

Denn ma Gute Nacht


----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> :kotz:  :kotz:
> 
> Denn ma Gute Nacht



Wenn das mal ein Psychologe analysiert, oha. 
Wer kommt am Donnerstag auf ne flotte Runde mit zum Taunustrails heizen????


----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

Buonas noches dann mal Allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> :kotz:  :kotz:
> 
> Denn ma Gute Nacht



Das Bike würde ich sogar nur für Treppenrattern im März auf La Palma kaufen.




Danach schweisse ich Henkel dran und werfe es ganz weit wech.


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn das mal ein Psychologe analysiert, oha.
> Wer kommt am Donnerstag auf ne flotte Runde mit zum Taunustrails heizen????



Iiiiiiiiich!!!! Wo längs? unn wieviel Uhre?


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


>



Das sieht aber nicht nach Treppen aus.


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lullipulli! Pillepalle! Futzikram! Pussyweech! ...



Der Altkönigstein!!!

@Arachne

Jetze bin ich aaach ma reif für das Ding! 

Samstag 14:00 mit Lucafabian unn Schlitzohr.


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> klar, komm doch einfach mit! sonntag high noon in hohemark. ich weiß allerdings immer noch nicht, wo das ist.



hier: Hohemark Oberursel


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wochenende muss ich nach Mailand, weil ich mit de Äusserlichkeite von manch einer Zarten Seele mei Geld verdien und da iss nix dran verwerflich.



Kann ich das für dich übernehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8



Wieso GN8?


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Dann halt GN8.

Davon werde ich jetzt träumen!!!


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Der Altkönigstein!!!
> 
> @Arachne
> 
> ...



Samstag ist für mich gc. Sonntag solls ne Plauscherfahrt geben. Ich glaube nicht, dass einer der üblichen Plauscherverdächtigen über den Hubbel fahren wird, bevor es wieder trockener geworden ist.


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Dann halt GN8.
> 
> Davon werde ich jetzt träumen!!!


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wieso GN8?



GN8: G(ute) N(acht=8)!


----------



## Sven20001 (23. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Dann halt GN8.
> 
> Davon werde ich jetzt träumen!!!



Äääh, Herrrlisch. Was für ein Kunstwerk. Irgendwie fesselnd. Vielleicht nen paar Speichen weniger und ich würde jemanden für...ma sehn...[krahm..krahm..]...äääääh anspucken (mindestens). Und wie die Ventile so schön syncron stehen. Herrlisch...Mehr so was


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2007)

moin !

schöne bilders, frank


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude Maggo,
> 
> warsde heud bei Hibike?



ei gude,

ich habs leider nicht mehr geschafft. schuld war die a******. ich versuchs heut nochmal.


----------



## caroka (23. Januar 2007)

Ei gude,
ihr seid ja narrisch. sechs seide muss isch nachlese. 
mer muss eusch einfach gern hamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. Januar 2007)

bitter sweet schrieb:


> Da ist ja noch jemand mit nem Cube!
> 
> Den "Show Down" am Sonntag möchte ich mir auch nicht entgehen lassen - da gibt es was auf die 12



Isch habb aach e cube.  
mit abgefahner beleuschdung. isch kann ders ma zeische.


----------



## caroka (23. Januar 2007)

@maggo

hasde schonn gesehn, isch habb disch subbäposder widder völlisch abgehängd.


----------



## caroka (23. Januar 2007)

morgens väddell nach acht in deutschland unn kanner vonn eusch im forum. hads sowas schonn gegebbe?   
gehds eusch gud? seid ihr alle gesund? 

Edit: so isch muss dann ma loslesche.


----------



## Schlitzohr (23. Januar 2007)

hallo an alle!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> hallo an alle!



Hier sacht mer ei gude wie!
Maggo geb dem Babbsack doch mal eine aufs Dach, der hats vedient!



Ei guude wie


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie!

@schlitzi: halt dich gefälligst ans reglement.

@uwe: warum muss ich das eigentlich machen?


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @schlitzi: halt dich gefälligst ans reglement.
> 
> @uwe: warum muss ich das eigentlich machen?



Ei guude, wie!

Du bisde Diemchef <- hasde der selber eigebrockd!


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude,
> 
> ich habs leider nicht mehr geschafft. schuld war die a******. ich versuchs heut nochmal.



Isch hab mehr aa vorgenomme heud Abend ma hie zu geje. Villaachd treffe mer uns.


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

ich bin der teamchef im wp. und da auch nur von team 1. wenn das keiner angepackt hätte, würde wir jetzt alle wie der uwe den winter komplett verchillen. ausserdem muss ein guter chef nix selbst machen, leidiglich gut deligieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Isch hab mehr aa vorgenomme heud Abend ma hie zu geje. Villaachd treffe mer uns.




ich hab mer vorgenomme heut ne verlängerte mittagspause zu machen. hoffentlich klappts, dann sehn wir uns zwar nicht, aber ich erpaar mir de stau heut abend. die habbe übrischens winderklamodde runnergesetzt.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ans Wetter hier hab ich mich gewöhnt; aber das ich am ersten Tag schon wieder ganz blass vor lauter Arbeit war hat mich doch geschockt
> 
> Grüsse an die Plauscher und ein paar Fotos; leider dauert das uploaden bei isdn ewig, so dass ich euch mal erst mit den 3 Fotos ( 1 x Landschaft, 2x ich,  abspeisen muss)



Des sieht gut aus, genau der richtige Schwierigkeitsgrad




Arachne schrieb:


> Samstag ist für mich gc. Sonntag solls ne Plauscherfahrt geben. Ich glaube nicht, dass einer der üblichen Plauscherverdächtigen über den Hubbel fahren wird, bevor es wieder trockener geworden ist.



Wenns einigermaßen O.K. ist von den Bedingungen werd ich den Hubel knacken!




Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @schlitzi: halt dich gefälligst ans reglement.
> 
> @uwe: warum muss ich das eigentlich machen?



siehe Antwort Gerd:



Arachne schrieb:


> Ei guude, wie!
> 
> Du bisde Diemchef <- hasde der selber eigebrockd!






Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin der teamchef im wp. und da auch nur von
> team 1. wenn das keiner angepackt hätte, würde wir jetzt alle wie der uwe den winter komplett verchillen. ausserdem muss ein guter chef nix selbst machen, leidiglich gut deligieren.



En guder Chef akzeptiert net das einer seiner Mitarbeiter den Winner auf de Couch verbringt während die annern all schufte. Ein gude Chef sieht zu das die Leut immer genug Arbeitmaterial und Werkzeug haben damit se net mit dumme Ausrede komme könne. Das kann man von Dir net behaupte im Gegenteil Du sorgst noch für Unmut. Wenn de Mitarbeiter mal ein Tief hat und über sei Situation jammert kommst Du und schlägst grad nochmal druff. Statt das de dem Mitarbeitetr dei Bike zur Verfügubng stelle würdst und Ihn versucht seelisch un moralisch aufzubauen.
Vielleicht sollte mer aml drüber nachdenke ob de Schlitzi de bessere Chef is. Es rischtische Aussehen hat er ja dadezu!


----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des sieht gut aus, genau der richtige Schwierigkeitsgrad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für die erfolgsverwöhnten Plauscher 2 würde so ne Marionette inkzeptabel für jeden Job sein, das is de kleine Nick aus em Radio, sprich e Nervesäsch üwwer die mer lacht awwer kaan Cheffe


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

> Statt das de dem Mitarbeitetr dei Bike zur Verfügubng stelle würdst und Ihn versucht seelisch un moralisch aufzubauen.



des iss triplespeed, da kommste net mit klar.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des iss triplespeed, da kommste net mit klar.



Am WE am Stein lernst de was Angst bewirken kann, trotz Triplespeed!


----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Iiiiiiiiich!!!! Wo längs? unn wieviel Uhre?



Geh mal von 14 Uhr Hohemark aus je nach Wetter richtet sich der Weg, das Ziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Erstmal mußt Du die grossen Herausforderugn bestehen.
> 
> Es gibt da so einen Stein am Altkönig, nicht einfach zu fahren, er erzeugt beim Betrachten eigenartige Gefühle in der Magengegend ich würde fast Angst dazu sagen, wenn Du daaaaa drüberfährst wirst Du auf jedenfall nicht eingebürgert oder augenblicklich wieder ausgebürgert!



@ arachne

Wo sind die Bilder vom Altkönig-!!!STEIN!!! wo du mal drüber gefahrn bist.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

*Yapadapaduh !!!*

hab eben nen Anruf von Toxoholic bekommen, die Gabel geht heute wieder raus


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @ arachne
> 
> Wo sind die Bilder vom Altkönig-!!!STEIN!!! wo du mal drüber gefahrn bist.




Es gibt nur Bilder von dem Stein über den ich noch drüberfahren muß.


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Geh mal von 14 Uhr Hohemark aus je nach Wetter richtet sich der Weg, das Ziel



Schad, kann leider nett dabei sein. Mitte des Jahres werdd isch sohn Strukki bei der AM, da haben wir eine wischtische Tagung ab der Uhrzeit.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht fahr ich am Freitag schon mal zum üben drüber.


***Griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnssssssssssssssssssss***


Ich seh ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Schad, kann leider nett dabei sein. Mitte des Jahres werdd isch sohn Strukki bei der AM, da haben wir eine wischtische Tagung ab der Uhrzeit.



Oje den Laden kenn ich doch irgendwo her, da hab ich doch auch mal einige Kröten verdient....lang ists her..***schwelginerinnerung***


----------



## Schlitzohr (23. Januar 2007)

ihr habt ja noch einen fuchs, der wüste sahara fuchs?! der scheint aber nicht im racing team drinnen zu sein.

an fuul: du hast aber nen komischen helm auf, der ist ja weiß, der wird bestimmt seehr schnell dreckig.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Hab ich schon gesagt das die Gabel vielleicht morgen schon wieder ans Bike kommt?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ihr habt ja noch einen fuchs, der wüste sahara fuchs?! der scheint aber nicht im racing team drinnen zu sein.
> 
> an fuul: du hast aber nen komischen helm auf, der ist ja weiß, der wird bestimmt seehr schnell dreckig.




He ich will was zu meiner Gabel höhren....   


Ich lieb mein Bike


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

wann ist endlich morgen?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlitzohr (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> He ich will was zu meiner Gabel höhren....
> 
> 
> Ich lieb mein Bike



deine gabel ist ja auch von fuchs!!! hihi ihr seid alle seehr witzig und tierlieb.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

@Schltizohr: Am WE kannste zeigen was geht mit Deinem Ideal Renner, vergiss nicht Windeln anzuziehen. Die wirst de brauchen......Ha, ha, grins, freu, bald hab ich se wieder.......


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann ist endlich morgen?????



morgen. ziemlich doofe frage oder?


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Schltizohr: Am WE kannste zeigen was geht mit Deinem Ideal Renner, vergiss nicht Windeln anzuziehen. Die wirst de brauchen......Ha, ha, grins, freu, bald hab ich se wieder.......





mal schauen, wie langs diesmal "gut" geht.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mal schauen, wie langs diesmal "gut" geht.



Erstmal ist jetzt ein viertel Jahr grinsen angesacht, ich hab sowieso langsam das Gefühl das alle Bikes genauso schlecht sind, Ihr habt doch auch dauernd was dran. 

Auf mein Bike lass ich gar nix kommen. Des is nemlich des weltbeste weils von mir gepflecht wird.  Ha, ha, kommt Ihr nur alle mit Euren Sofas und Tupperbikes....Meins ist wenigstens noch nicht auseinandergefallen...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)




----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es gibt nur Bilder von dem Stein über den ich noch drüberfahren muß.



Danke! Hab mir das Teil im Hirn gespeichert. Geh jetzt (geistisch) den Stein trainieren. Tschüss bis heute Abend.


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

meins wird auch von mir gepflegt! und das neue sofa iss bestellt und kommt in vier wochen......dann heißts eh wieder a***** und dann ausruhen.


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



ok, mal ganz im ernst jetzt. ich freu mich für dich und das team. hoffentlich klappts jetzt wieder öfter.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meins wird auch von mir gepflegt! und das neue sofa iss bestellt und kommt in vier wochen......dann heißts eh wieder a***** und dann ausruhen.



Von wem is das Sofa, welche Farbe hats?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Wer hat am Frei-Tag Zeit?


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Von wem is das Sofa, welche Farbe hats?



des sofa iss (leider) von mann mobilia und wird braun. die rote couch kommt dann weg.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Es gibt da ne Treppe und nen Stein, beides muß noch befahren werden, zumindest von mir!

Vielleicht was kurzes erstmal

Sprich Alder-besagter Stein-Fuchstanz-dann in des Tal was ich net kenn-da gibts dann des Treppcher-und zum Schluß nochmal über die Victoria geruscht und schon gehts widder heim


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des sofa iss (leider) von mann mobilia und wird braun. die rote couch kommt dann weg.


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mal schauen, wie langs diesmal "gut" geht.



Wenn er wirklich dahin fährt, wo er schrieb, dass er hinfährt, dann genau bis dahin...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Der Peter von toxoholic ist en ganz lieber...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann?



Freitag ASAP


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



die alte war fleckig und nicht mehr so schön rot. die neue ist toll, man kann sie zusammenschieben und sie wird dann 2,5x2,5m groß. platz für mich meine holde und jede menge hunde.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn er wirklich dahin fährt, wo er schrieb, dass er hinfährt, dann genau bis dahin...



des glaubst de doch selbst net.... ich trag net nochmal über den Staa drübber!


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn er wirklich dahin fährt, wo er schrieb, dass er hinfährt, dann genau bis dahin...



dann gehn bestimmt noch mehr sachen zu bruch. ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob man momentan so richtig trailig fahren kann. erstens solls richtig kalt werden und schnee geben ausserdem liegt wohl noch der halbe wald unsortiert auf den trails.


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...Meins ist wenigstens noch nicht auseinandergefallen...



...und was ist mit Deinem Hinterbau?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die alte war fleckig und nicht mehr so schön rot. die neue ist toll, man kann sie zusammenschieben und sie wird dann 2,5x2,5m groß. platz für mich meine holde und jede menge hunde.



Verausgab dich nicht auf der neuen Spielwiese


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer hat am Frei-Tag Zeit?



Wenn, dann abends.


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und was ist mit Deinem Hinterbau?



die hab ich mir verkniffen, nicht dass es hieße ich sei ketzerisch oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und was ist mit Deinem Hinterbau?



Was soll mit dem sein, wenn ich Ihn höhr weis ich das er noch da ist!


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

mein i-net iss arg langsam heut. in 20mins gehts zu hibike! freu.


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des sofa iss (leider) von mann mobilia und wird braun. die rote couch kommt dann weg.



Ooooooooooohhhhhh, braaauuuun???


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

He Plastikfahrradfahrer, mal ein wenig vorsichtig, ich hab den Handschuh schon in der Hand


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Hoffentlich gibts keine Überraschungen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Wer kommt  am Frei-Tag mit?


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ooooooooooohhhhhh, braaauuuun???



mit so cremefarbenen kissen, also mehr so ein elfenbeinweiß. die wand wird grün getünscht.


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer kommt  am Frei-Tag mit?



kann ich heute weder zu noch absagen, frag mal das schlitzohr!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit so cremefarbenen kissen, also mehr so ein elfenbeinweiß. die wand wird grün getünscht.



Grüüüüüüüüüüün?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr, was is mit Frei-Tag? 
Da sehen vielleicht nicht so viele wenn Du dir nen neuen Scheitel ziehst!


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es gibt da ne Treppe und nen Stein, beides muß noch befahren werden, zumindest von mir!
> 
> Vielleicht was kurzes erstmal
> 
> Sprich Alder-besagter Stein-Fuchstanz-dann in des Tal was ich net kenn-da gibts dann des Treppcher-und zum Schluß nochmal über die Victoria geruscht und schon gehts widder heim



Typisch Flachländer...


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Grüüüüüüüüüüün?



jawoll, so ein kräftiges grasgrün ein wenig pastellisiert. wenns fertig ist lad ich euch ein....zum roten und nem film oder so.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Typisch Flachländer...



Angsthase...........Pfeffernase.......morgen kommt der Osterhase


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jawoll, so ein kräftiges grasgrün ein wenig pastellisiert. wenns fertig ist lad ich euch ein....zum roten und nem film oder so.



gesacht is gesacht!


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Typisch Flachländer...



das ist ja noch nicht mal ne flache runde.....*gähn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gesacht is gesacht!




ich habs aber geschrieben.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das ist ja noch nicht mal ne flache runde.....*gähn*



aber anspruchsvoll wird sie werden!!!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habs aber geschrieben.



geschriwwe is geschriwwe!


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> des glaubst de doch selbst net.... ich trag net nochmal über den Staa drübber!



im Hechtsprung is abbä aach ned so schee...

Waasde, ich glaab gar ned, des de da ned dribber kommsd! Fer mich wär des Stück denach des gefährlichere um die Jahreszeid... Villaachd gehd des abbä aach mid Pussysaddel.

Uff alle Fäll sinn dei Knoche an der Stell ned so uffgewärmd wie im Sommer. En Sturz wörd deshalb mehr weh tue!


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann gehn bestimmt noch mehr sachen zu bruch. ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob man momentan so richtig trailig fahren kann. erstens solls richtig kalt werden und schnee geben ausserdem liegt wohl noch der halbe wald unsortiert auf den trails.



Ich bin mir für mich sicher! Ich werde solche Sachen momentan nicht machen. Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass wenn, dann nur Bikes zu Bruch gehen!

Väter, auch hibbelisch, sollten etwas verantwortungsbewußter sein!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Ihr habt die Hosen, kaum wißt Ihr das mein Bike wieder einsatzbereit ist kommt Ihr mir so. Ihr hab die Hosen gestrichen voll, un sonst garnix. Ich werd Euch vom Frei-Tag berichten.
*
Pah, sowas is in meinem Team*


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit so cremefarbenen kissen, also mehr so ein elfenbeinweiß. die wand wird grün getünscht.



Das hört sich schon wieder ganz nett an!


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jawoll, so ein kräftiges grasgrün ein wenig pastellisiert. wenns fertig ist lad ich euch ein....zum roten und nem film oder so.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Ihr lenkt von eigentlischen Thema ab!


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Angsthase...........Pfeffernase.......morgen kommt der Osterhase



:muedelaechelndervonobenherabblicksmiley:

Normalerweise halte ich mich total für den Buben, Du übertreibst jetzt gerade aber heftig!

@Fabienne: Wo isn Luggas Hundemeute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr lenkt von eigentlischen Thema ab!



Welches da lautet? Ich bin der verantwortungsloseste Egoist auf dieser Welt? Aaaaaaahhhhh, ich könnte Dich schütteln!!!

Das mal eins klar gestellt ist: Du wirst da nicht alleine hinfahren und Deine Begleitung hat ein Handy!!! Haben wir uns verstanden!?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Ich bin heiß


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin heiß



Warum denn nur heiß auf Unsinn und nicht mal en bisschen heiß auf Kondition bolzen? Verschafft viel zuverlässiger Ausgleich!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Kondition ist A****
Unsinn ist Spaß


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

des a***** wort kostet was. du übertreibsts langsam. bin jetzt mal schaltung kaufe. wird was amerikanisches.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Warum denn nur heiß auf Unsinn und nicht mal en bisschen heiß auf Kondition bolzen? Verschafft viel zuverlässiger Ausgleich!



Ich hab schon so lange keine Trails mehr gefahren  Irgendwann im November zuletzt. Es ist an der Zeit wieder Unsinn zu machen.


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2007)

ich hasse den januar auf a*****  

man kommt net mal mehr zum plausche, geschweige denn überhaupt noch mit  

aber isch gebb mir die größte müh


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hasse den januar auf a*****
> 
> man kommt net mal mehr zum plausche, geschweige denn überhaupt noch mit
> 
> aber isch gebb mir die größte müh



Meine A***** ist größtenteils Jahreszeitenunabhängig. Nur wenn größere Anschaffungen gemacht werden müssen, oder im Sommer die Klimaanlage ausfällt, bin ich jahreszeitenabhängig noch stärker eingespannt... Naja, eigentlich ist das Klimaanlagenproblem doch Jahreszeitenunabhängig. Wenn sie jetzt ausfiele, hätte ich das gleiche Problem wie im Sommer.

Gestern mußte ich mir auch ziemlich Mühe geben...


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Mein Blauer ist wieder abholbereit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2007)

therotisch bin ich ja auch jahreszeitenunabhängig. nur wenn du mit abrechnungen zu tun hast, wirst du schnell feststellen, dass in jedem januar eines jeden jahres aber wirklich auch jeder meint, er müsse das rad neu erfinden und alles was mal bestens funktionierte, wird komplett über den haufen geschmissen  
das bedeutet am ende jede menge a*****, die theoretisch gar net sein müsste.
aber was jammer ich hier rum, ich freu mich jetzt einfach, dass der ganze dreck hier wenigstens meinen a******-platz sichert  

so, muß weiter schaffe ...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Blauer ist wieder abholbereit!



Frei-Tag mit Handy?


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frei-Tag mit Handy?



ehrlich gesagt, würde ich super gerne mit! Nicht um drüber zu fahren, sondern um auf Dich aufzupassen.  Habe mittlerweile ja sogar `ne PSSK...  Freitag würde ich allerdings lieber um den Flughafen herum gondeln und das auch nicht so früh. Ich werde a******* müssen...


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Erstmal ist jetzt ein viertel Jahr grinsen angesacht, [...]




träumen ist doch was schönes


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sprich Alder-besagter Stein-Fuchstanz-dann in des Tal was ich net kenn-da gibts dann des Treppcher-und zum Schluß nochmal über die Victoria geruscht und schon gehts widder heim



hörst sich gut an und wenn ihr vielleicht noch einpaar tage wartet (will nix überstürzen) wäre ich doch glatt dabei


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ooooooooooohhhhhh, braaauuuun???



ach ich bin ja auch die letzten tage dauernd durch bad soden gefahren...da ist ja auch nix los...aber tolle 30er zone habt ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin mir für mich sicher! Ich werde solche Sachen momentan nicht machen. Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass wenn, dann nur Bikes zu Bruch gehen!
> 
> Väter, auch hibbelisch, sollten etwas verantwortungsbewußter sein!



vielleicht sollten für solche aktionen sowas anschaffen

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...a9a28ef6898d&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=3

wenn ich dieses jahr wirklich mal in die alpen fahren sollte, nehme ich sowas mit


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> träumen ist doch was schönes



Oh oh oh, leicht unduldsamer Hals gesichtet...

Nach meinem Unfall auf La Palma habe ich rumgescherzt, Blödsinn gemacht und mit den anderen rumgelacht. Am nächsten Tag auch noch, am übernächsten auch! Die darauffolgenden drei Tage ging es auch noch. Irgendwann danach hatten mich die Schmerzen dann mittlerweile doch etwas mürbe gemacht...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten für solche aktionen sowas anschaffen
> 
> http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...a9a28ef6898d&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=3
> 
> wenn ich dieses jahr wirklich mal in die alpen fahren sollte, nehme ich sowas mit



sowas will ich auch haben!


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh oh oh, leicht unduldsamer Hals gesichtet...
> 
> Nach meinem Unfall auf La Palma habe ich rumgescherzt, Blödsinn gemacht und mit den anderen rumgelacht. Am nächsten Tag auch noch, am übernächsten auch! Die darauffolgenden drei Tage ging es auch noch. Irgendwann danach hatten mich die Schmerzen dann mittlerweile doch etwas mürbe gemacht...




aber ich bin happy...nacht war schmerzfrei und auch heute nix was mich stört. der doc meinte ja auch gestern das alles prima wäre, ich hätte mich toll gepflegt *lach*...am freitag habe ich dann hoffentlich den letzten termin beim doc und dann schauen wir mal, wann ich wieder auf mein bike darf


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...PSSK...


Ist des das was ich denke?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber ich bin happy...nacht war schmerzfrei und auch heute nix was mich stört. der doc meinte ja auch gestern das alles prima wäre, ich hätte mich toll gepflegt *lach*...am freitag habe ich dann hoffentlich den letzten termin beim doc und dann schauen wir mal, wann ich wieder auf mein bike darf



das höhrt sich doch gut an, demnächst aufm Trail wern mer unsern Spaß zusamme habbe!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Hab eben nach Treppen im Taunus gegoogelt, da kam ne Seiteauf der nur fachleute gepostet haben. Die muß man gesehen haben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237202&page=104


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

schaltwerk war ausverkauft.......hoffentlich isses morsche da, bestellt isses angeblich


----------



## Schlitzohr (23. Januar 2007)

an maggo: heul nicht hier rum, fahr halt ohne. wenn du glaubst das ist ne ausrede für den sonntag hast du dich geschnitten.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> an maggo: heul nicht hier rum, fahr halt ohne. wenn du glaubst das ist ne ausrede für den sonntag hast du dich geschnitten.



Ich kann ja so Typen wie Disch eischentlisch net leiden, aber wo de recht hast hast de recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist des das was ich denke?



ja


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben nach Treppen im Taunus gegoogelt, da kam ne Seiteauf der nur fachleute gepostet haben. Die muß man gesehen haben:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237202&page=104



ohne google hätte ich die Seite nie wieder gefunden!


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum ich eben gerade nochmal einen Platten bekommen mußte???  Das Focus wird als Plattfußindianer in Erinnerung bleiben...


----------



## Schlitzohr (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum ich eben gerade nochmal einen Platten bekommen mußte???  Das Focus wird als Plattfußindianer in Erinnerung bleiben...



ich würd mir mal so nen pannenschutzreifen kaufen. die in grün, da kannst du durch zersplitterte bierflaschen fahren und nix passiert. das kommt davon weil ihr immer sofiel geld zun fenster rauswerft wegen teurem leichten stuff. ihr honks.


----------



## Deifel (23. Januar 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> ich würd mir mal so nen pannenschutzreifen kaufen. die in grün, da kannst du durch zersplitterte bierflaschen fahren und nix passiert. das kommt davon weil ihr immer sofiel geld zun fenster rauswerft wegen teurem leichten stuff. ihr honks.




ich wär mal ruhig an deiner stelle, du stehst auf meiner liste


----------



## wppp (23. Januar 2007)

eischendlisch bin isch ja für die winderbogalpungde zustännisch, aber isch glaab, isch muss hier bald mal dorschgreife   

seid uff de hut


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> ich wär mal ruhig an deiner stelle, du stehst auf meiner liste





wppp schrieb:


> eischendlisch bin isch ja für die winderbogalpungde zustännisch, aber isch glaab, isch muss hier bald mal dorschgreife
> 
> seid uff de hut



Bitte nicht noch mehr Fakes!


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

oh nein, bitte jetzt nicht alle!  Sonst fange ich auch noch damit an.....


----------



## caroka (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jawoll, so ein kräftiges grasgrün ein wenig pastellisiert. wenns fertig ist lad ich euch ein....zum roten und nem film oder so.



Oh, da binn isch debei  wenn isch zeit habb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

WPPP erinnert misch schwer an jemanden!

Aber den Deifel kann ich im Moment noch nicht zuordnen


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Irgendwann mußte es ja so weit kommen. Der Fred der gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten....

Naja, immer noch besser als gar keine!


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> WPPP erinnert misch schwer an jemanden!
> 
> Aber den Deifel kann ich im Moment noch nicht zuordnen



ne, natürlich nicht...


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, würde ich super gerne mit! Nicht um drüber zu fahren, sondern um auf Dich aufzupassen.  Habe mittlerweile ja sogar `ne PSSK...  Freitag würde ich allerdings lieber um den Flughafen herum gondeln und das auch nicht so früh. Ich werde a******* müssen...



Da wäre ich gerne auch dabei. Wasnfürnezeit? Abends?


----------



## caroka (23. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hörst sich gut an und wenn ihr vielleicht noch einpaar tage wartet (will nix überstürzen) wäre ich doch glatt dabei



Schon am Freitag.....?


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Da wäre ich gerne auch dabei. Wasnfürnezeit? Abends?



Für mich wäre der frühe Abend am besten. Allerdings ginge das nur mit Carsten. Kenne mich da immer noch zu wenig aus. Oder vielleicht mit einem Track von ihm.

@Carsten: Kannst Du mir bitte mal den letzten Flughafen-Track zuschicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deifel (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwann mußte es ja so weit kommen. Der Fred der gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten....Naja, immer noch besser als gar keine!



aber du kommst zuerst runter in mein heim


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ne, natürlich nicht...



was willst de damit sagen?


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Da wäre ich gerne auch dabei. Wasnfürnezeit? Abends?



fragen über fragen


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> aber du kommst zuerst runter in mein heim



Für was, um Dich aufzumischen?!  (nur die Zähne)


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was willst de damit sagen?



nix

sch.... 30s


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fragen über fragen



kommst Du auch mit? schönes GA-Training!!! genau das Richtige für Dich...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> aber du kommst zuerst runter in mein heim



Nim Ihn mit, er ist eh ein Teufelskerl


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten für solche aktionen sowas anschaffen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe eine Idee!!! Diese Dinger nehmen wir als Wärmepolster!


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für mich wäre der frühe Abend am besten. Allerdings ginge das nur mit Carsten. Kenne mich da immer noch zu wenig aus. Oder vielleicht mit einem Track von ihm.
> 
> @Carsten: Kannst Du mir bitte mal den letzten Flughafen-Track zuschicken?



Früher Abend ist bestens. Könnte Lucafabian auch dabei sein. Wir können uns einen Flughafenstein suchen?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Früher Abend ist bestens. Könnte Lucafabian auch dabei sein. Wir können uns einen Flughafenstein suchen?



Ich will doch morschends fahrn und irgendein Stein is auch net ausreichend es muß der Stein sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich will doch morschends fahrn und irgendein Stein is auch net ausreichend es muß der Stein sein.



@sdf: Wichtig sind nur zwei/drei Dinge:

1. ich muß drüber gefahren sein
2. er bisher noch nicht!
3.möglichst viele Zeugen...


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kommst Du auch mit? schönes GA-Training!!! genau das Richtige für Dich...



GA training mit DVD und rotem?


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Idee!!! Diese Dinger nehmen wir als Wärmepolster!



*lach* ich hab ja noch "natürliche" wärmeisolierung - auch wenn die auch wieder etwas abgeschmolzen ist


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @sdf: Wichtig sind nur zwei/drei Dinge:
> 
> 1. ich muß drüber gefahren sein
> 2. er bisher noch nicht!
> 3.möglichst viele Zeugen...



zu1.) des is mir fast egal
zu2.) net mehr lang
zu3.) ich mach des ganz alleine für mich


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GA training mit DVD und rotem?



Über den Roten könnten wir reden!  (Wenn ich nicht wüßte, dass Du eh keinen trinkst...)


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Schlitzi was ist mit Frei-Tag. Gerd sagt ich brauch jemanden mit Handy sonst darf ich nicht!


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* ich hab ja noch "natürliche" wärmeisolierung - auch wenn die auch wieder etwas abgeschmolzen ist



 Aha! Du bereitest Dich also schon darauf vor, uns auch bergauf weg zu fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aha! Du bereitest Dich also schon darauf vor, uns auch bergauf weg zu fahren.



Du läst dich doch eh nicht abhängen

HKN würde schreiben ***lachweg***


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du läst dich doch eh nicht abhängen
> 
> HKN würde schreiben ***lachweg***



Wenn ich den Japaner mal hochkomm, können wir darüber reden!

Das ist übrigens meine diesjährige Aufgabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Über den Roten könnten wir reden!  (Wenn ich nicht wüßte, dass Du eh keinen trinkst...)



ich weiß ja nicht ob fahren schon am freitag oder am WE geht. muss den doc fragen - termin ist freitag 10 uhr oder so. aber lieber warte ich noch einpaar tage länger und habe dann dafür endgültig  ruhe


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aha! Du bereitest Dich also schon darauf vor, uns auch bergauf weg zu fahren.



*lachweg* im traum vielleicht


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> HKN würde schreiben ***lachweg***



wo du recht hast, hast du recht


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Japaner mal hochkomm, können wir darüber reden!
> 
> Das ist übrigens meine diesjährige Aufgabe.



LABERBACKE


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2007)

un wech (noch in der Zeit...)


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2007)

was gehtn hier so ab  

is ja hammer, wieviel "neulinge" hier den fred so uffmische wolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

die wern einfach weggemobbt. ich hab was gegen fremde.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was gehtn hier so ab
> 
> is ja hammer, wieviel "neulinge" hier den fred so uffmische wolle



Da hast Du doch bestimmt die Finger Spiel!


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da hast Du doch bestimmt die Finger Spiel!



wieso immer isch


----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was gehtn hier so ab
> 
> is ja hammer, wieviel "neulinge" hier den fred so uffmische wolle



Seh ich auch so und des schärfste is des die sich ned ma rischtisch vorstelle dun und gleich die Dicke Lippe habn


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Januar 2007)

tja so sind sie die neuen


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

ich glaub ich weiß, wer des schlitzohr ist. also genauer gesagt gibt es zwei möglichkeiten:

a) marsmann-der war nämlich gestern auch nicht zugegen
b) carsten, und zwar aus denselben gründen, warums der marsmann war! 

ich find das nicht witzig leute. kommt raus, seid ihr selbst. versteckt euch nicht hinter persönlichkeiten, die ihr gerne währt. manchmal isses zwar hart sich mit sich selbst abzufinden, aber der wahrheit ins gesicht zu sehen ist immer noch der beste weg.
vertraut mir......


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schlitzi was ist mit Frei-Tag.



Mit Frei-Tag könnte man das auch mit Sonntag verwechseln? Den Sonntag ist ein heiliger Tag an dem immer frei ist. Schlitzi ist Schüler (19 Jahre) damit ist morschens nisch möschlisch.


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Japaner mal hochkomm, können wir darüber reden!
> 
> Das ist übrigens meine diesjährige Aufgabe.



Da mach ich mit, mit meinem Cannonball (ohne laufen!!!)!


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Tschö muss in Außendienst  (blah, blah machen). Bis heut avend.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Januar 2007)

Mir gehen die ganzen Fakes hier echt auf den Keks. Da sinkt der Informationsgehlat des Thread hier ganz dramatisch und gemütliches Geplausche ist das auch nicht mehr. Ich les doch pro Tag keine 200+ Beiträge!  Soviel Zeit zuviel hab ich leider nicht.
Ich meld mich hiermit erst mal wieder aus dem Fred ab. Wenn jemand ´ne Frage an mich hat, dann bitte wie früher einfach PN schicken.

@fUEL: Do 14 Uhr bin ich dabei. Hoffe bis dahin keine Spikes zu brauchen und die Wegeplanung wird sich neben der Witterung auch an der "Baumlage" orientieren müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

um mal wieder aufs wesentliche zu kommen:

Ist bei der kälte draussen irgendjemand gefahrn?


----------



## caroka (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> um mal wieder aufs wesentliche zu kommen:
> 
> Ist bei der kälte draussen irgendjemand gefahrn?



Es war verdammt kalt. war zwar nicht lange unterwegs aber heute morgen sind mir fast die Ohren abgefroren. allerdings war ich auch nicht im wald unterwegs und somit dem wind voll ausgesetzt.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Es war verdammt kalt. war zwar nicht lange unterwegs aber heute morgen sind mir fast die Ohren abgefroren. allerdings war ich auch nicht im wald unterwegs und somit dem wind voll ausgesetzt.



mir wars auf dem Weg von der Haustür bis ans Auto schon eisekalt und morgen kommt die Gabel


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mir wars auf dem Weg von der Haustür bis ans Auto schon eisekalt und morgen kommt die Gabel



schick den hund ins feld und knall ihn ab. du bist echt krass beeinflußbar.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)




----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mir gehen die ganzen Fakes hier echt auf den Keks. Da sinkt der Informationsgehlat des Thread hier ganz dramatisch und gemütliches Geplausche ist das auch nicht mehr. Ich les doch pro Tag keine 200+ Beiträge!  Soviel Zeit zuviel hab ich leider nicht.
> Ich meld mich hiermit erst mal wieder aus dem Fred ab. Wenn jemand ´ne Frage an mich hat, dann bitte wie früher einfach PN schicken.
> 
> @fUEL: Do 14 Uhr bin ich dabei. Hoffe bis dahin keine Spikes zu brauchen und die Wegeplanung wird sich neben der Witterung auch an der "Baumlage" orientieren müssen.



Lieber Daniel, man muss nicht lang überlegen um zu dem Schluß zu kommen, daß Deine Auffassung auch von so manchem Plauscher geteilt wird. 

Ich bin mittlerweile auch nicht mehr in der Lage alles zu lesen und/oder aufzunehmen, was hier gepostet wird.

Wir bleiben telefonisch in Kontakt, falls sich was ändert, ich hab nämlich morgen und evtl. auch übermorgen Handwerker zu Hause und bin nicht ganz sicher, ob es klappt.

Die Hoffnung stirbt aber zu letzt und ich werde es versuchen klappend zu machen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

@all plauscher: ich hoff ihr wißt, dass das niemals meine intention war den fred unappetitlich zu machen. ich glaube fest dran, dass ihr meine meinung teilt, schließlich lebt der fred ja von diesen gestalten hier. also kater und fuel, bitte da bleiben, auch wenn man sicherlich mal wieder etliche posts pro tag zu lesen hat, das liegt dann aber in der natur der sache und ist nicht zu ändern. 

@schlitzohr: du hast hier ab sofort fredverbot. verzieh dich und lass dich hier nie wieder blicken, geh ins KTWR da iss platz für so spinner. tschüß.

so, ich geh mich jetzt weiter mit dieser nokon konstruktion rumschlagen.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Macht nicht soviel aufsehens wegen welchen wie dem Schlitzohr, des sind mal zwei drei Tage an denen die erscheinen und dann sterben sie auch schon wieder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie!

erst mal nachlesen - 7 Seiten

das Demo ist geil *lechtz*  aber geht evt ein bisschen schwer den Berg hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Januar 2007)

so, fertisch midm nachlese. Ging ja rischtisch ab hier und de Uwe wird langsam üwermüdisch  
Uwe: lass den Alde Stein en Alde Stein sein bis es wieder trocken ist! Geh libber e paar (trocke) Treppe rattern  
Will den Teufel ja net anne Wand male, awwer stell dir doch emol vor, biste am Alde, grad uffem Staa und dann mescht die Gawwell widder faxe   das wär doch kagge. Dann doch libber nur 5mins bis Dehamm wenn die Gawwel faxe macht. Ich würd die erscht emol auf Hezz un Niere teste bevor ich die soweit ausfür.
*das Wort zum Dienstag*


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so, fertisch midm nachlese. Ging ja rischtisch ab hier und de Uwe wird langsam üwermüdisch
> Uwe: lass den Alde Stein en Alde Stein sein bis es wieder trocken ist! Geh libber e paar (trocke) Treppe rattern
> Will den Teufel ja net anne Wand male, awwer stell dir doch emol vor, biste am Alde, grad uffem Staa und dann mescht die Gawwell widder faxe   das wär doch kagge. Dann doch libber nur 5mins bis Dehamm wenn die Gawwel faxe macht. Ich würd die erscht emol auf Hezz un Niere teste bevor ich die soweit ausfür.
> *das Wort zum Dienstag*



Herz und Nieren will ich morgen testen  
wenn se denn da is


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Januar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259450


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Januar 2007)

Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259450



 











Das is doch die gleiche Marke wie neulich an dem Sram Schaltwerk?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Er hat den gesammten zur Verfügung stehenden Federweg ausgenutzt 

mehr war nich mehr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Cracy, nicht böse sein 

es macht doch soviel Spaß


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Januar 2007)

totwild


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Januar 2007)

Lies es auch komplett Uwe, das is alles berechnet und liest sich wunderbar "...der Rahmen verformt sich bevor das Steuerrohr abreisst..."  wär mir wohl auch lieber, aber ich hab nicht vor gegen ne Wand (oder nen Baumstumpf) zu brettern.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Lies es auch komplett Uwe, das is alles berechnet und liest sich wunderbar "...der Rahmen verformt sich bevor das Steuerrohr abreisst..."  wär mir wohl auch lieber, aber ich hab nicht vor gegen ne Wand (oder nen Baumstumpf) zu brettern.



Jooo, jooooo is schon gut dein Rad, ich hab ja gaaaaaar nix gesacht


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

wo kann man es kaufen?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Nabend Fux,
was sagst Du dazu?


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nabend Fux,
> was sagst Du dazu?



wozu ? hab grad kei peilung ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Januar 2007)

Kann man im Netz kaufen, Adresse sollte bekannt sein  
Ich geh mal ins Land der Träume, das ist wenigstens kein Dosenblech mehr


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

*********grml***rrmpf*******Grrrrrrr*rrrrr*****NOKON*******SRAM**********grmmmph*****NOKON********

heut nacht träum ich davon. de kerl von de elm street wär mir lieber.


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

äähhh. schatz ich wechsel nur kurz die schaltzüge, bin übermorgen wieder für dich da.GRMF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mir gehen die ganzen Fakes hier echt auf den Keks. Da sinkt der Informationsgehlat des Thread hier ganz dramatisch und gemütliches Geplausche ist das auch nicht mehr. Ich les doch pro Tag keine 200+ Beiträge!  Soviel Zeit zuviel hab ich leider nicht.
> Ich meld mich hiermit erst mal wieder aus dem Fred ab. Wenn jemand ´ne Frage an mich hat, dann bitte wie früher einfach PN schicken.
> 
> @fUEL: Do 14 Uhr bin ich dabei. Hoffe bis dahin keine Spikes zu brauchen und die Wegeplanung wird sich neben der Witterung auch an der "Baumlage" orientieren müssen.



Hi Schwarzer Kater, habe mich gerade an das extreme und viele geschreibsel gewöhnt und dann dieser Kommentar. Jetzt muss ich schon wieder mich neuorientieren. Erst das hessisch, das wollt ich grad lerne. Mir ist es auch recht, lieber längere und gehaltvollere Inhalte.

Aber der Altkönig-Stein hats mir angetan. Da musste ich etwas vom Stapel lassen.

Bis bald mit weniger aber sinnigeren Threads.


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2007)

das canyon xc 6 sieht doch prima aus   

aber so hätten wahrscheinlich die meisten bikes nach einem ähnlichen crash ausgesehen. son beig had hald kaa knautschzon, da stauchts hald de rahme zamme  

so, muß in die heia. hab noch ne harde woch vor mir  

gn8


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das Demo ist geil *lechtz*  aber geht evt ein bisschen schwer den Berg hoch



Erst mal fahre ich mein Cannonball Gemini 3000 zu Schrott. Spare derzeit in ein Fonds monatlich ein, den nenne ich MTB-Fonds. Davon kaufe ich mir dann mein nächstes DH-Bike. Bis dahin gibt es Demo 12 oder so.

Für das hoch gibt es immer noch Beinscher. Desdewesche laafe ich.


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Kaum ist fUEL vom urlaub zurück und schon punkted er 14 Pünktscher. Wie macht der Kerl das bloss?

Werde mal in die Garage gehn und bike noch wienern. Geht morsche zum hibike in Inspektion.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

seid Ihr alle schon im Bett?
ej noch ne viertel Stunde, seid nicht so


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

ich bin noch hier. hier sieht aus wie aufm schlachtfeld.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

wieso auf em Schlachtfeld?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

soviele Anwesende die mit Schweigen gesegnet sind?


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

des rad iss zerlescht. hibike hatte leider keine kettenblätter unn des schaltwerk war auch nicht da. also kurbel ab, schaltwerk ab züge neu ....NOKON grmf..grummel...fluch.....beim einbau das system gut ölen. gabel ab, lr ab, kasette neu un überall flieschts werkzeuch rum. ich will endlich nen keller oder ne garage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> soviele Anwesende die mit Schweigen gesegnet sind?



ich glaub de peder ließt erstmal zwanzig+ seiten fred wenn net sogar vierzig. um de carsten mach ich mir sorgen.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

machst de des in de Wohnung?


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

ich muss, draußen ist es dunkel,kalt und windig.


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

peter piep einmal.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Aber der Altkönig-Stein hats mir angetan.



Wenns passt könnt Ihr ja mal schauen ob man hinkommt, zum Stein vom Alde, oder ob Bäume im Weg liegen. Dieser s**** Stein.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich muss, draußen ist es dunkel,kalt und windig.



gaaanz dunkel, gaaanz kalt und gaaaaaanz windig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenns passt könnt Ihr ja mal schauen ob man hinkommt, zum Stein vom Alde, oder ob Bäume im Weg liegen. Dieser s**** Stein.


kerle naa, wer wird denn so ungeduldig sein? ich hab das ding noch nichtmal live gesehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> peter piep einmal.



Peter gibt sich nicht mit pieptönen zufrieden, so weit kommts noch


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gaaanz dunkel, gaaanz kalt und gaaaaaanz windig



in der hölle solls grad angenehm warme temperaturen haben. aber lassen wir das, da kommt ja eh keiner von uns her oder hin. also hin vielleicht schon!


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Peter gibt sich nicht mit pieptönen zufrieden, so weit kommts noch



mit was denn dann? vielleicht mal so probieren:

hallo peter, am wochenende gibts plauschertours! biste dabei?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> in der hölle solls grad angenehm warme temperaturen haben. aber lassen wir das, da kommt ja eh keiner von uns her oder hin. also hin vielleicht schon!


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

de kater iss online:

hast du nicht irgendwo mal ein detailiertes bild von dieser zugverlegung gehabt? am besten der liner zum umwerfer, irgendwie hängt der nicht so richtig straff.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit was denn dann? vielleicht mal so probieren:
> 
> hallo peter, am wochenende gibts plauschertours! biste dabei?



wo is den was los am Wochenende? Ausser natürlich am Freitag, da ist Stein fahren.

Wer weis ob der Weg/Trail Fuxtanz Reichenbachtal befahrbar ist?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de kater iss online:
> 
> hast du nicht irgendwo mal ein detailiertes bild von dieser zugverlegung gehabt? am besten der liner zum umwerfer, irgendwie hängt der nicht so richtig straff.



de gerd hat so a Bild gehabt


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

de gerd hat aber meines wissens herkömmliche züge im einsatz. ausserdem isser net da. wo der wol widder steckt?!


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2007)

ich geh in die falle.

gute nacht an alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

Also zu dem Totalschrott Canyon muß ich ma eines sagen:















bei meinem Crash am 13.305 war ich hinnerher für 2 ops gut und musste zusammengeflickt werden. An meinem Fuel war nur der Reifen platt( scheiß nmichelin) Somit ist ma wieder die Haltbarkeit von Carbonbikes demonstriert.
Hätte allerdings gerne auf den Gegenwert von so 20 Canyonbikes verzichtet, den die Unfallversicherung aus dem Grund demnächst überweisen darf, wenn meine Knochen heil geblieben wären und nur das Bike Schrott gewesen wär.
So iss das halt 8 m freien Flug bei 43,6 km/H ergibt ne ziemliche Belastung beim Einschlag. (Schulter war 6 mal gebrochen) Damals war ich so top trainiert und hab die Form heut nach 2 Jahren evtl. grad so wieder erreicht mit dem Euch bekannten Aufwand. ( das erklärt auch meinen Trainingseifer für die die es nicht wussten- ich will wieder ein Körpergefühl wie vor dem Unfall haben und dafür rakker ich mich ab - gerne und ohne Reue)

Wie auch immer: ne Werbung für die Dinger aus Alufolie iss des ned.

Ergo: es lebe das Tupperbike und Nicolai( das hält auch)


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

@Maggo:


----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

@lugga - geh ma in de Trailfetischistenthread und lies, bevor Du Dir was dust.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ergo: es lebe das Tupperbike und Nicolai( das hält auch)


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> @lugga - geh ma in de Trailfetischistenthread und lies, bevor Du Dir was dust.



Hab ich doch schon gelesen  
Geb doch am Do. nach eurer Tour mal en Bericht ab wie so uff de Trails aussieht. Ganz besonders rund um de Alde würd mich Zustand interessieren.


----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Uwe, wie is en des gemeint???


----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon gelesen
> Geb doch am Do. nach eurer Tour mal en Bericht ab wie so uff de Trails aussieht. Ganz besonders rund um de Alde würd mich Zustand interessieren.



Das macht dann de Geo graph von dene Dimbracer ausm daunus, der is de Wetterfrosch vor dem Herrn und weiß noch dazu was de Bode zum Wedder zu sache hat.

Abber im Ernst, werd ned üwwermütich nach der geringe pRAXIS  bist de villt. aach ned so 100 %ig fit uff dem bock, du der nix


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Uwe, wie is en des gemeint???



em Gerd sein Hobbel hat kein Baum gebraucht um zum Arzt zu müsse  




nicolai


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das macht dann de Geo graph von dene Dimbracer ausm daunus, der is de Wetterfrosch vor dem Herrn und weiß noch dazu was de Bode zum Wedder zu sache hat.
> 
> Abber im Ernst, werd ned üwwermütich nach der geringe pRAXIS  bist de villt. aach ned so 100 %ig fit uff dem bock, du der nix



nach de testtour weis ich mehr...zudem wird mer, wenn mer net gut druff is, schon vor dem Stein seine Schranke verwiese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> em Gerd sein Hobbel hat kein Baum gebraucht um zum Arzt zu müsse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaub in der Rahmengröß hält sowieso nur Kruppstahl


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de kater iss online:
> 
> hast du nicht irgendwo mal ein detailiertes bild von dieser zugverlegung gehabt? am besten der liner zum umwerfer, irgendwie hängt der nicht so richtig straff.


Was willst du denn da jetzt genau wissen? 
Da du ja jetzt wohl schon pennst, setze ich mal folgendes voraus:

- deine Zugführung am Stumpi läuft genau so kalifornisch wie meine am Epic
- du bist gerade dabei in nervenaufreibender Kleinarbeit die Nokons auf die richtige Länge zu bringen

Also: Die Perlen können ja nur bis zum jeweils letzten Zuganschlag verwendet werden und der ist oben am Unterrohr. Laut Nokon müßte jetzt auch dort (im Endstück eben) der Liner enden und der Zug die restliche Strecke frei laufen. Um den Zug aber etwas dreckgeschützter zu verlegen und auch gegen Beschädigung zu schützen (mir hat ein hochgeschleuderter Stein schon mal den Zug gekappt), hab ich den Liner bis kurz vor die Kunststoff-Zugumlenkung am Tretlagergehäuser geführt. Ab da dann die restlichen ca. 15 cm weiter zum Umwerfer nackt. Dabei hänmgt der Liner dann logischweise vom Zuganschalg bis zum Ende kurz vor dem Trtlagergehäuse nur locker. Es ist dabei keine gute Idee, den Liner durch die Zugumlenkung zu führen und mittels dieser Dreckabstreifhülle aus dem Set zu beenden, weil der Zug den nicht fixierten Liner (ist ja mangels Zuganschlag keine Perlenreihe zur Druckweitergabe da) allmählich aufarbeitet, zusammenstaucht und so irgendwann kolabiert.

Foto hab ich keins, kann aber, falls noch notwendig, gern morgen früh schnell welche schießen, wenn du mir nochmal erklärst, was genau dein Problem ist.

_Wem dieser Beitrag unverständlich vorkommt, dem wird ein Update auf Human Brain 5.0 oder der Kauf eines Nokon-Schaltzugsets empfohlen._


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... den die Unfallversicherung aus dem Grund demnächst überweisen darf



Lass mich rade, ist das die AM. Normalerweise sollten die Flocken nach 12 Monade beim Kunde sein.



fUEL schrieb:


> ... ich will wieder ein Körpergefühl wie vor dem Unfall haben und dafür rakker ich mich ab - gerne und ohne Reue ...



Beachtlich!!! In meinen besten Zeiten habe ich weniger trainiert.


----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nach de testtour weis ich mehr...zudem wird mer, wenn mer net gut druff is, schon vor dem Stein seine Schranke verwiese



un denk dran da is e fox dran to do or not to do that is the question.

Mein Dhx Air Dämpfer Listenpreis 659 war nach 2 Monaten kostenpflichtig zum Service, weil er den Geist aufgegeben hatte; die 36 iss ne Traumgabel und die Tallas im andere Nicolai auch , ergo 33% Schrott, jedes 3 . teil.

Test  the rest


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für mich wäre der frühe Abend am besten. Allerdings ginge das nur mit Carsten. Kenne mich da immer noch zu wenig aus. Oder vielleicht mit einem Track von ihm.
> 
> @Carsten: Kannst Du mir bitte mal den letzten Flughafen-Track zuschicken?


Isch schegge mal ob isch ned mitkomme kaa . Aber ich schicks (2-3 Varianten von der Länge her) zu, falls es doch nicht mit mir klappen sollte.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was willst du denn da jetzt genau wissen?
> Da du ja jetzt wohl schon pennst, setze ich mal folgendes voraus:
> 
> - deine Zugführung am Stumpi läuft genau so kalifornisch wie meine am Epic
> ...




ich geh schlafen, viel Spaß noch mit Nokon....GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Lass mich rade, ist das die AM. Normalerweise sollten die Flocken nach 12 Monade beim Kunde sein.
> 
> 
> 
> Beachtlich!!! In meinen besten Zeiten habe ich weniger trainiert.



Des is noch viel schlimmer die Hammburg Mannheimer.... dadrüber reden wir mal demnächst ....hoppla, ein unseriöser Laden. Die Abrechnung geht an den Gebietsleiter, nicht an den Kunden und der versucht Dir so nen Rotz aus deren Vertriebsbereich anzudrehen, damit die Kohle im Haus bleibt. Unseriöser Sauladen, wenn die Kohle nicht in 1 Woche auf em Konto is werd ich die verklagen; die Mitteilung is am 27 datiert an den Vertriebsdeppen gegangen. - den hatte ich noch ni gesehen oder gesprochen, der Vertrag ist von1983; ja ich bin schon alt, ich weiß.

Der Laden is echt unmöglich, dagegen is die a m ein Superverein.


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub ich weiß, wer des schlitzohr ist. also genauer gesagt gibt es zwei möglichkeiten:
> a) marsmann-der war nämlich gestern auch nicht zugegen
> b) carsten, und zwar aus denselben gründen, warums der marsmann war!
> ...vertraut mir......



 Ich wünschd ich häd die Zaid dadezu, weiterhin log ich mich (bekanntermaßen) nur im Notfall uff de A***** ein , also .... da liechse aber vollll daneben... isch bins ned . So wie sich Schlitzi insbes. in letzter Zaid gebbe dud, isses en entfernte "Insider".


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> _Wem dieser Beitrag unverständlich vorkommt, dem wird ein Update auf Human Brain 5.0 oder der Kauf eines Nokon-Schaltzugsets empfohlen._



Mann oh mann. Da reicht Brain 5.0 nicht mehr aus. Mich würde eher interessieren wie ich Schaltzüge problemlos pflege. Den Rest soll Denfeld oder Hibike machen.

Wie sagt fUEL so schön support your local Dealer


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Es war verdammt kalt. war zwar nicht lange unterwegs aber heute morgen sind mir fast die Ohren abgefroren. allerdings war ich auch nicht im wald unterwegs und somit dem wind voll ausgesetzt.


Dann mach doch unnerwegs die Lambe an und fünf Min späder mal ans Ohr halle ....


----------



## fUEL (24. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Mann oh mann. Da reicht Brain 5.0 nicht mehr aus. Mich würde eher interessieren wie ich Schaltzüge problemlos pflege. Den Rest soll Denfeld oder Hibike machen.
> 
> Wie sag fUEL so schön support your local Dealer



Gute meue den ma


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Des is noch viel schlimmer die Hammburg Mannheimer....



Zum Glück, hatte schon Hitzewallungen.


----------



## fUEL (24. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Dann mach doch unnerwegs die Lambe an und fünf Min späder mal ans Ohr halle ....



Hallo,, lieber Carsten!
Von Ohren spricht man nur im Plural :
Sie griff sich an die Ohren, er massierte ihr die Ohren. 
...oder: Mann hat die große O.....

nicht zu verwechseln mit Sie putzte sich das rechte Ohr mit Qtips..odder frierts dich nur links oder rechts? ( probier des mit de Lamp besser ned aus ) 

Hat de Caro eischentlich die Lamp gefalle?... war ja aach bei de Sponsore


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub de peder ließt erstmal zwanzig+ seiten fred wenn net sogar vierzig. um de carsten mach ich mir sorgen.


Danke für des Midgefuil; ich hab grad hochsajsong, da die Prüfer diese Woche da sind; da geht's ned vor 19-20 aus'm Büro. (abbä Frei-Dach frühe nachmiddach sinn'se wech)


----------



## fUEL (24. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Danke für des Midgefuil; ich hab grad hochsajsong, da die Prüfer diese Woche da sind; da geht's ned vor 19-20 aus'm Büro. (abbä Frei-Dach frühe nachmiddach sinn'se wech)



Für den Fall, dass de hkn ma widder hier ninn guggt, sach doch ma deim Kumble des ich de giro helm noch zu verkaafe hädd.


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hallo,, lieber Carsten!
> Von Ohren spricht man nur im Plural :
> Sie griff sich an die Ohren, er massierte ihr die Ohren.
> ...oder: Mann hat die große O.....
> ...


Guude,
ei sie had doch "nur" ei Lamb, da gehts doch nur im Singulärsche ... (odder mol lings un rechs abwächsele ).


fUEL schrieb:


> Hat de Caro eischentlich die Lamp gefalle?... war ja aach bei de Sponsore


Isch glab scho (insbesonnere das se nemmer vom Gerd abhängisch wär ...)
Gerd, dei Schanse kimmd, wenn die Sischerung mal gewechseld wern muß; gehd e bissi schwer naus des Deil)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (24. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude,
> ei sie had doch "nur" ei Lamb, da gehts doch nur im Singulärsche ... (odder mol lings un rechs abwächsele ).
> 
> Isch glab scho (insbesonnere das se nemmer vom Gerd abhängisch wär ...)
> Gerd, dei Schanse kimmd, wenn die Sischerung mal gewechseld wern muß; gehd e bissi schwer naus des Deil)



endlich kann ich argumentiere, wqrum in unserem Haushalt 2 lupines sinn 

Dank der fürs arschumend


----------



## fUEL (24. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude,
> ei sie had doch "nur" ei Lamb, da gehts doch nur im Singulärsche ... (odder mol lings un rechs abwächsele ).
> 
> Isch glab scho (insbesonnere das se nemmer vom Gerd abhängisch wär ...)
> Gerd, dei Schanse kimmd, wenn die Sischerung mal gewechseld wern muß; gehd e bissi schwer naus des Deil)



Iss se libber uff Lampe als uff Gerd....................... eijei die Abhängische, kerle ne


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> endlich kann ich argumentiere, wqrum in unserem Haushalt 2 lupines sinn
> 
> Dank der fürs arschumend


Bidde, un nu geh isch in die Fall, gude N8 Frank un all annere Onliner


----------



## fUEL (24. Januar 2007)

Langsam krisch ich Angsdt vor de Caro und meiner grosse klapp......ja ja un de Gerd..... meue kann ich mehr plausche.....Handwerker....un gud nacht.


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... giro helm noch zu verkaafe hädd.



Ich brauch ein Helm. Ist das ein mattschwarzer Giro Helm?

So einer täte mir gefallen.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Für den Fall, dass de hkn ma widder hier ninn guggt, sach doch ma deim Kumble des ich de giro helm noch zu verkaafe hädd.



jo ist noch nicht aus dem sinn...beim nächsten workshop oder stammtisch bringste das ding mit und ich die flocken...dann haben wir das auch hinter uns


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich brauch ein Helm. Ist das ein mattschwarzer Giro Helm?
> 
> So einer täte mir gefallen.



sieht fast aus wie meiner - ich hab den hier -> Giro XEN


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

da waren sie auf einmal alle im bettchen...zack so schnell gehts

ich sag dann auch mal GN8


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> um mal wieder aufs wesentliche zu kommen:
> 
> Ist bei der kälte draussen irgendjemand gefahrn?



Ich war `ne dreiviertel Stunde aufm Focus. Selbst in Biebrich und Scherstaan warn die Pfützen gefroren. Ich fands aber ok, war warm eingepackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259450



Will ich wirklich ein Canyon???


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de gerd hat aber meines wissens herkömmliche züge im einsatz. ausserdem isser net da. wo der wol widder steckt?!



Also zu der Zeit war ich....


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also zu dem Totalschrott Canyon muß ich ma eines sagen:
> 
> 
> bei meinem Crash am 13.305 war ich hinnerher für 2 ops gut und musste zusammengeflickt werden. An meinem Fuel war nur der Reifen platt( scheiß nmichelin) Somit ist ma wieder die Haltbarkeit von Carbonbikes demonstriert.
> ...



Odder des:


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> em Gerd sein Hobbel hat kein Baum gebraucht um zum Arzt zu müsse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem Gerd sein Rad hat keinen Sturzschaden!


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> Isch glab scho (insbesonnere das se nemmer vom Gerd abhängisch wär ...)
> Gerd, dei Schanse kimmd, wenn die Sischerung mal gewechseld wern muß; gehd e bissi schwer naus des Deil)



Des carokasche läßd mich gar ned an ihr geliebts neus Lämbche...


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Langsam krisch ich Angsdt vor de Caro und meiner grosse klapp......ja ja un de Gerd..... meue kann ich mehr plausche.....Handwerker....un gud nacht.



vor mir brauchsde kei Angsd zu habbe  Un nach meim Kopp zu urdeile, muß carokas Keile schon gans schee abgenutzt sei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich brauch ein Helm. Ist das ein mattschwarzer Giro Helm?
> 
> So einer täte mir gefallen.



Wolltest Du nicht etwas mit Kinnschutz? Habe gestern bei Hibike einen von Met gesehen (Kinnschutz abnehmbar): 150 ...


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da waren sie auf einmal alle im bettchen...zack so schnell gehts
> 
> ich sag dann auch mal GN8



Guud Nachd!


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2007)

moin erst mal ...

schöner monolog mitten in der nacht, gerd


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was willst du denn da jetzt genau wissen?
> Da du ja jetzt wohl schon pennst, setze ich mal folgendes voraus:
> 
> - deine Zugführung am Stumpi läuft genau so kalifornisch wie meine am Epic
> ...



danke, ich hab ihn (den liner) natürlich durch die zugumlenkung gefummelt. vielleicht kappe ich das heut abend nochmal,deine erklärung ist auf jeden fall plausibel. was mich allerdings, aus rein optischen gründen stört ist die tatsache, dass der umwerferzug sehr weit vom  rahmen weghängt. da passt locker der kleine finger daziwschen,weil halt eben der untere zuganschlag fehlt. kann aber auch sein, dass das nicht mehr so auffält wenn die kurbel wieder dran ist. die mühe mit dem foto brauchst du dir nicht machen, ich schau mir das demnächst mal in natura an. danke trotzdem.

achso: der downloadserver für human brain 5.0 war gestern abend leider down, da ich die letzten beiden updates verpasst hab war das alles etwas kompliziert. wobei kompliziert das falsche wort ist, nervig wäre der richtige begriff.


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

moin moin,

habbt ihr einfach des schlitzohr verbannt?


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Kaum ist fUEL vom urlaub zurück und schon punkted er 14 Pünktscher. Wie macht der Kerl das bloss?
> 
> Werde mal in die Garage gehn und bike noch wienern. Geht morsche zum hibike in Inspektion.



der had ja aach im orlaub gans oddendlisch gepungded.  der bringt jez schonn mer als 50% inn seim diehm.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich brauch ein Helm. Ist das ein mattschwarzer Giro Helm?
> 
> So einer täte mir gefallen.


Einen Helm muß man aber in erster Linie nach Passform kaufen und erst in zweiter Linie nach Optik. Es kann der Helm einem ja noch so gut gefallen, wenn der Kpoüf nicht rein passt oder der Helm nicht richtig sitzt. Daher unbedingt im Bikeshop anprobieren!!!

@Go Crazy Mitbiker zur Info: Für wen das relevant ist, dem sei gesagt, daß ich diesen Samstag nicht dabei bin! Aber es sind ja immer genug Guides vor Ort, also wird niemand allein fahren müssen.


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des rad iss zerlescht. hibike hatte leider keine kettenblätter unn des schaltwerk war auch nicht da. also kurbel ab, schaltwerk ab züge neu ....NOKON grmf..grummel...fluch.....beim einbau das system gut ölen. gabel ab, lr ab, kasette neu un überall flieschts werkzeuch rum. ich will endlich nen keller oder ne garage.


meinsde sowas.....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/229784


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Go Crazy Mitbiker zur Info: Für wen das relevant ist, dem sei gesagt, daß ich diesen Samstag nicht dabei bin! Aber es sind ja immer genug Guides vor Ort, also wird niemand allein fahren müssen.



des geht aber net, wer soll den sonst bei uns punkten , vom padres mal abgesehen


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> meinsde sowas.....
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/229784




ein traum......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> des geht aber net, wer soll den sonst bei uns punkten , vom padres mal abgesehen


Wir wärs mal wieder mit dir!   Och der Kilian macht sicher was am WE und der Sebsatian sollte auch mal wieder was tun..., dringend!
Nein, ich hab ja nicht gesagt, daß ich gar nicht fahr, nur haben wir zwecks Familienfeier am Samstag ab 15 Uhr Gäste und da kann ich logischerweise nicht um 14 Uhr auf dem Bike sitzen. Werd wohl vormittags ´ne kleinere Solo-Runde drehen und außerdm fahr ich ja noch morgen mit Frank und meiner Planung nach auch am Freitag. Sonntag fällt allerdings wegen Umzugshilfe auch aus.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> peter piep einmal.



EigudewieMaggo  Hab schon gepennt


----------



## padres-team (24. Januar 2007)

Morsche,
ich werde am We wahrscheinlich keine Punkte machen. Es steht auch ein Familienfest an, aber so schlecht stehen wir doch garnicht da.

Schwarzer Kater: bist ja noch nicht angemeldet für Kiedrich. Anmeldung schon freigeschaltet.


----------



## fUEL (24. Januar 2007)

Moin, werd heut wieder das zweifelhafte Vergnügen mit dem Ergo haben, bis die Küchenheinis hier eintrudeln is das en sinnvoller Zeitvertreib obwohl es drausse prima aussieht 

Der Helm is anthrazit, werd nachher ma en Foto hochladen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit was denn dann? vielleicht mal so probieren:
> 
> hallo peter, am wochenende gibts plauschertours! biste dabei?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Schwarzer Kater: bist ja noch nicht angemeldet für Kiedrich. Anmeldung schon freigeschaltet.


Ja immer langsam..., alter Kater ist ja kein D-Zug.   Als ich letzte Woche rein geschaut hab war die Seite noch auf 2006er Stand. Werde das umgehend erledigen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Januar 2007)

@padres-team: So, ich bin jetzt angemeldet, aber du noch nicht...


----------



## padres-team (24. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @padres-team: So, ich bin jetzt angemeldet, aber du noch nicht...


 
so jetzt bin ich auch angemeldet .

Welche Strecke willst du eigentlich in Thalfang beim Erbsenkopf-Ma fahren?


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ........
> 
> _Wem dieser Beitrag unverständlich vorkommt, dem wird ein Update auf Human Brain 5.0 oder der Kauf eines Nokon-Schaltzugsets empfohlen._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> meinsde sowas.....
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/229784



Rennrad? Herkules?? Kill Heidi???


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Dann mach doch unnerwegs die Lambe an und fünf Min späder mal ans Ohr halle ....



des iss e gud idee.


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ein traum......



Ja, sieht nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Rennrad? Herkules?? Kill Heidi???



und trotzdem nicht unintressant!


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> des iss e gud idee.



du darfst aber nicht zu schnell fahren, sonst wird das gehäuse wegen des fahrtwindes nicht warm.


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du darfst aber nicht zu schnell fahren, sonst wird das gehäuse wegen des fahrtwindes nicht warm.



Dann werd isch misch mal dran halde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du darfst aber nicht zu schnell fahren, sonst wird das gehäuse wegen des fahrtwindes nicht warm.



Bei caroka is des schon widder Reibungshitz...


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ......
> Isch glab scho (insbesonnere das se nemmer vom Gerd abhängisch wär ...:lol


Der find immer möschlischkeide, um misch abhängisch zu mache........


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Langsam krisch ich Angsdt vor de Caro und meiner grosse klapp......ja ja un de Gerd..... meue kann ich mehr plausche.....Handwerker....un gud nacht.



Brauchsd doch kaa angsd vor mir zu hamm.  bass lieber ma uff dei klapp uff.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Welche Strecke willst du eigentlich in Thalfang beim Erbsenkopf-Ma fahren?


Die Mittelstrecke. Kurzstrecke ist mir zu wenig und die Langstrecke ist anscheinend überdurchschnittlich hart und da will ich mir die nicht als Langstrecken-Premiere antun. Der Qual- und Fun-Faktor auf der Mittelstrecke war letztes Jahr durchaus ausgeglichen und sehr hoch!  

So, muß jetzt mal was a*******, schreibt nicht so viel, sonst komm ich wieder nicht mit dem Lesen nach!


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der find immer möschlischkeide, um misch abhängisch zu mache........





Wußdest Du schon, des isch mid meim Navi die scheensde und romandischsde mondbeschienene einsame Waldlichdunge find?!


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Einen Helm muß man aber in erster Linie nach Passform kaufen und erst in zweiter Linie nach Optik. Es kann der Helm einem ja noch so gut gefallen, wenn der Kpoüf nicht rein passt oder der Helm nicht richtig sitzt. Daher unbedingt im Bikeshop anprobieren!!!



Hab einen bei Fahrrad Franz in Määänz anprobiert und ging ganz gut und einen bei Hibike und dort wars auch ok. Anschweins habe ich einen Standardeierkopf.


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Wie sieds renntechnisch dann mim rest aus? wer fährd wo? was iss geplant?  könne plauscher plane


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die Mittelstrecke. Kurzstrecke ist mir zu wenig und die Langstrecke ist anscheinend überdurchschnittlich hart und da will ich mir die nicht als Langstrecken-Premiere antun. Der Qual- und Fun-Faktor auf der Mittelstrecke war letztes Jahr durchaus ausgeglichen und sehr hoch!
> 
> So, muß jetzt mal was a*******, schreibt nicht so viel, sonst komm ich wieder nicht mit dem Lesen nach!



Ist das was für die Plauscher? Wann denn? Wie heißt denn die Internetadresse?


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie sieds renntechnisch dann mim rest aus? wer fährd wo? was iss geplant?  könne plauscher plane


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> meinsde sowas.....
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/229784



Von Pferdeflüstererinnen habe ich schon öfter was gehört .... aber von Fahrradflüstererinnen... das sehe ich zum erstenmal.







Sta[r]ckt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wußdest Du schon, des isch mid meim Navi die scheensde und romandischsde mondbeschienene einsame Waldlichdunge find?!



isch habbs doch gewussd.  soso navi .......was issen des.... Spa der jez die ausführunge.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

Wg. dem Wochenende,
ich fahr am Freitag wenns noch hell ist, Samstag wird eher schlecht bei mir.

Sonntag würde wahrscheinlich klappen.


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wg. dem Wochenende,
> ich fahr am Freitag wenns noch hell ist, Samstag wird eher schlecht bei mir.
> 
> Sonntag würde wahrscheinlich klappen.



wann am sonntag? ich hab irgendwie sehnsucht nach dir.


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist das was für die Plauscher? Wann denn? Wie heißt denn die Internetadresse?



sach ema du kennst disch hier im forum ja escht ned aus. da gibbds ganse freds mit renndermine. wenn isch zeid habb  du ischs ma hierherverlinke.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann am sonntag? ich hab irgendwie sehnsucht nach dir.



 gegen Mittag süsser


----------



## fUEL (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> sach ema du kennst disch hier im forum ja escht ned aus. da gibbds ganse freds mit renndermine. wenn isch zeid habb  du ischs ma hierherverlinke.


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gegen Mittag süsser



ich muss gegen späten nachmittag geduscht und motiviert auf der a****** sein. mir wäre also je früher desto lieber.


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wolltest Du nicht etwas mit Kinnschutz? Habe gestern bei Hibike einen von Met gesehen (Kinnschutz abnehmbar): 150 ...



Vielleicht in paar Jahren, wenn mir das Leben egal ist und ich zu den Halbtoten desertiert bin.




Etwas krass.



Arachne schrieb:


> Guud Nachd!



@ Arachne arbeitest du Nachtschicht bei der HLUG? Sozusagen Babysitter für die Server?

Mir hat der Chrisi 3 mal 5 Watt LED zusammengelötet, danach haben wir das Licht an eine Stromquelle angeschlossen jetzt sehen Patrick, Chrisi und ich permanent 3 Sternscher. Geil wie hell so 5 Watt LEDs werre könne.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich muss gegen späten nachmittag geduscht und motiviert auf der a****** sein. mir wäre also je früher desto lieber.



da muß ich erst mit den Fraa redde! Frühestens 1100

ebe is die Gabel gekomme  

die Fraa hat gesacht ja ich darf ab 1100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (24. Januar 2007)

also mit dem Freund von hkn der immer ohne Helm fährt hab ich über einen Helm gesprochen, mit dem man sich auf nem cc Hardtail nicht blamiert und der sieht so aus:











kleine Drahteselkneuelverstrickung


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

heut gehts noch zum Bike, mindestens zur Bursch im Haa


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> kleine Drahteselkneuelverstrickung



 willst du irgendwann dem Denfeld kongurenz mache?


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> heut gehts noch zum Bike, mindestens zur Bursch im Haa



was iss das haa??


----------



## fUEL (24. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> willst du irgendwann dem Denfeld kongurenz mache?



Mir fehlt noch e Hardtail ach ja unn bevor ichs vergess: Die fahren alle, wirklich alle nur leider nicht gleichzeitig


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

@IBC reser
der forumsbereisch iss eischendlisch flischt för eusch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mir fehlt noch e Hardtail ach ja unn bevor ichs vergess: Die fahren alle, wirklich alle nur leider nicht gleichzeitig



des Trek is quasi e Hardtäl!


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @IBC reser
> der forumsbereisch iss eischendlisch flischt för eusch.



       ...






Dange!


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sonntag fällt allerdings wegen Umzugshilfe auch aus.



moment mal, ich bin noch net soweit. hab dich noch net bestellt   

kiedrich werd ich wohl als einen der wenigen maras mitfahren. gut zu wissen, dass die anmeldung online schon geht  . aber erst mal den termin abchecken ...


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist das was für die Plauscher? Wann denn? Wie heißt denn die Internetadresse?



Die zwote un dritte Fraache had sich erledischt:

17.06.2007, Kiedrich


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was iss das haa??



was issn die bursch?


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dange!



För disch mach isch doch fast alles....


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Vielleicht in paar Jahren, wenn mir das Leben egal ist und ich zu den Halbtoten desertiert bin.


Wenichsdens aaner, der noch e bissi Vernunfd had!  


saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @ Arachne arbeitest du Nachtschicht bei der HLUG? Sozusagen Babysitter für die Server?


Ne, ned gans. 


saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Mir hat der Chrisi 3 mal 5 Watt LED zusammengelötet, danach haben wir das Licht an eine Stromquelle angeschlossen jetzt sehen Patrick, Chrisi und ich permanent 3 Sternscher. Geil wie hell so 5 Watt LEDs werre könne.


Bin ma druff gespannd, wenn des am Bike hägd!


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was issn die bursch?



woher soll ich das wissen???


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> För disch mach isch doch fast alles....



  was solle denn schon widder diese unfaire, übberzochene, unnödiche Eischrängunge???


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> woher soll ich das wissen???



ei, weil de nur nachm haa gefraachd hasd! Also?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich muss gegen späten nachmittag geduscht und motiviert auf der a****** sein. mir wäre also je früher desto lieber.



am späde Nachmiddach, so gesche achd (pm)?!

Da des zwode eh ned schaffst, wieso willsdn des ersde schaffe?


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ei, weil de nur nachm haa gefraachd hasd! Also?



ei, e bursch iss e bursch. die hochdeutsche sache "burg" unn es föchelche hat mer gezwitschert, dass HAA die abkürzung für dreieichenhain ist. da kann mer wohl rumhibbe.


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> am späde Nachmiddach, so gesche achd (pm)?!
> 
> Da des zwode eh ned schaffst, wieso willsdn des ersde schaffe?



haste aach widder recht, es iss ja aach nur en abbau.da fängt mer eh widder an zu schwitze.


----------



## fUEL (24. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mir fehlt noch e Hardtail ach ja unn bevor ichs vergess: Die fahren alle, wirklich alle nur leider nicht gleichzeitig



Lugga, hat dich des so hard getroffe, des die alle fahren oder wieso bist Du wesch??


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moment mal, ich bin noch net soweit. hab dich noch net bestellt
> ...


Wenn de hilfe am WE brauchsd ..... isch du der helfe unn deim fraasche.


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn de hilfe am WE brauchsd ..... isch du der helfe unn deim fraasche.



danke fürs angebot, aber ich bin noch net soweit ... vielleicht komm ich noch mal drauf zurück ...
bisher habbe mer alles aala hingekrischt, aber es gibt da noch was ganz extrem schweres. da brauch ich aber 4 kerle von der statur und kraft des schwarzen katers


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die zwote un dritte Fraache had sich erledischt:
> 
> 17.06.2007, Kiedrich



58km un 1350Hm. Wer hat Lust? Läufd allerdings parallel zum Marathon in Kirchzarten...

Sach ma einer was über die Zangääääääh.


----------



## fUEL (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 58km un 1350Hm. Wer hat Lust? Läufd allerdings parallel zum Marathon in Kirchzarten...
> 
> Sach ma einer was über die Zangääääääh.



Hallgartener Zange iss ganz nett zu fahren; wer über hubbel fährt kann des schon lange


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was issn die bursch?



Die Burg in Dreieichenhain, im Burggarten steht ne schöne Treppe und ne Bühne von der sichs gut runterspringen läßt, da warst de doch schon



fUEL schrieb:


> Lugga, hat dich des so hard getroffe, des die alle fahren oder wieso bist Du wesch??



ne so seh ahts mich nicht getroffen, ich hatte sowas erwartet.
 ....war mal beim Kunden



Arachne schrieb:


> 58km un 1350Hm. Wer hat Lust? Läufd allerdings parallel zum Marathon in Kirchzarten...
> 
> Sach ma einer was über die Zangääääääh.



Vielleicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sach ma einer was über die Zangääääääh.



null problemo


----------



## fUEL (24. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke fürs angebot, aber ich bin noch net soweit ... vielleicht komm ich noch mal drauf zurück ...
> bisher habbe mer alles aala hingekrischt, aber es gibt da noch was ganz extrem schweres. da brauch ich aber 4 kerle von der statur und kraft des schwarzen katers



Das wär doch e Uffgab für des Dimb Racingteam Taunus!!!
und die Plauscher hole in der Zeit paar punkte


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hallgartener Zange iss ganz nett zu fahren; wer über hubbel fährt kann des schon lange





wissefux schrieb:


> null problemo



Dange, abbä gehds e bissi detaillierter? Den Hubbel find ich echt ned schwer. Ich find des Hinkomme un Wegfahren schwerer. Dementsprechend hab ich halt ab und an meine Probleme...

Ist sie besonders steil? Macht ihr den Sattel runter? Sind Absätze drin? Kurvig, steinig, wurzelig, loses Geröll?


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Burg in Dreieichenhain, im Burggarten steht ne schöne Treppe und ne Bühne von der sichs gut runterspringen läßt, da warst de doch schon


Ja, hab mich schon dran erinnerd. Mein Arm had sich aach schon an die Büsche in der Treppenkurve erinnerd...


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht....


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das wär doch e Uffgab für des Dimb Racingteam Taunus!!!
> und die Plauscher hole in der Zeit paar punkte


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

So, habe am Blauen, dank meiner neu erworbenen Kenntnisse, hinten die Beläge gewechselt und vorne entlüftet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

Un ich hab ebe die Gabel eingebaut. Alles neu bis uufs Tauchrohr...

Hakelt auch net allzu doll, funktioniert sozusagen einwandfrei...


Schee gemacht Toxoholics!


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, habe am Blauen, dank meiner neu erworbenen Kenntnisse, hinten die Beläge gewechselt und vorne entlüftet!



wie entlüftest du bremsbeläge?? und warum machst du sowas.


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie entlüftest du bremsbeläge?? und warum machst du sowas.



ebbe kommd des zwaade Isch dörch...

 ich habe nicht von Bremsbelägen, sondern von meinem Blauen geredet. Und wenn am Bike von Entlüften die Rede ist, ist das Hydraulikbremssystem gemeint. Noch `ne Frage?


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dange, abbä gehds e bissi detaillierter?
> Ist sie besonders steil? Macht ihr den Sattel runter? Sind Absätze drin? Kurvig, steinig, wurzelig, loses Geröll?



also besonders gefährlich ist auch hier die anfahrt. geht nämlich auf losem schotter durchs restaurant hallgarter zange und ne treppenstufe hoch. da hats mich letztes jahr zerlegt, weil ich mich so auf die stufen konzentriert hab, dass ich in der kurve weggerutscht bin. natürlich direkt vor publikum  

das wirklich gefährliche ist natürlich die tatsache, dass man da eben kurz vor schluß hinkommt und schon entsprechend platt ist. da läßt die konzentration nach.
der downhill ist kurz steil und technisch, dann kann man es volles rohr laufen lassen. gibt aber einige brocken und wurzeln drin und man muß schon aufpassen, dass man es nicht zu schnell laufen läßt ...


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ebbe kommd des zwaade Isch dörch...


ich waas was de meine dusd.....


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also besonders gefährlich ist auch hier die anfahrt. geht nämlich auf losem schotter durchs restaurant hallgarter zange und ne treppenstufe hoch. da hats mich letztes jahr zerlegt, weil ich mich so auf die stufen konzentriert hab, dass ich in der kurve weggerutscht bin. natürlich direkt vor publikum


des weiss isch noch, des haddesde geposded.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

gude wie


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude wie



Ei guude, wie!

Werdste schon zabbelisch? Odder bremst Disch die Demberadur aach e bissi?

Ich war ebbe e gud halb Stündche uffm Blaue un hab mich widder werglich wohl gefühld!   Kald is abbä schon. Mer kann ned so schnell des Sauerstöffche uffnemme.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei guude, wie!
> 
> Werdste schon zabbelisch? Odder bremst Disch die Demberadur aach e bissi?
> 
> Ich war ebbe e gud halb Stündche uffm Blaue un hab mich widder werglich wohl gefühld!   Kald is abbä schon. Mer kann ned so schnell des Sauerstöffche uffnemme.



des werd ich nachher teste, muß nochmal fer die Firma nach Wiesbaden und dann gehts los


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> des werd ich nachher teste, muß nochmal fer die Firma nach Wiesbaden und dann gehts los



Bringes Beig mid, denn fahr mer hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei guude, wie!
> 
> Werdste schon zabbelisch? Odder bremst Disch die Demberadur aach e bissi?
> 
> Ich war ebbe e gud halb Stündche uffm Blaue un hab mich widder werglich wohl gefühld!   Kald is abbä schon. Mer kann ned so schnell des Sauerstöffche uffnemme.



jo, bock habe ich ziemlich aufs biken...war mal kurz am briefkasten und bin fast eingefroren *lach* zum glück gibts beim biken funktionsklamotten.

bin echt gespannt ob was der doc sagt. schön wäre ja wenn ich schon am sonntag mal ne kleine tour fahren könnte. aber vielleicht ist das zuviel zuversicht...


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bringes Beig mid, denn fahr mer hier!



na du hast ja geile arbeitszeiten...hut ab...


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na du hast ja geile arbeitszeiten...hut ab...



Zum Einen gibt es für das A*****wort die rote Karte, zum Anderen gibt es für das Arachne keine A*****zeiten, sondern nur Plauschzeiten......gebongt.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Zum Einen gibt es für das A*****wort die rote Karte, zum Anderen gibt es für das Arachne keine A*****zeiten, sondern nur Plauschzeiten......gebongt.



jawohl cheffin


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Zum Einen gibt es für das A*****wort die rote Karte, zum Anderen gibt es für das Arachne keine A*****zeiten, sondern nur Plauschzeiten......gebongt.



Schüttelgreifer ausfahren, fest zupacken, SCHÜTTELN!!!!!


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jawohl cheffin



jo, so iss gut....  
Gerd, de hkn iss en gude.....


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> jo, so iss gut....
> Gerd, de hkn iss en gude.....



nee ich weiß nur wie es geht


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> jo, so iss gut....
> Gerd, de hkn iss en gude.....





habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee ich weiß nur wie es geht



caroka will ja nur, des isch aach en Gude werd, d.h. Cheffin zu ihr saach!


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee ich weiß nur wie es geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> caroka will ja nur, des isch aach en Gude werd, d.h. Cheffin zu ihr saach!



Binn isch so leischt zu doschaun.....
Ei dann machs doch....


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Binn isch so leischt zu doschaun.....
> Ei dann machs doch....



Mach isch doch, isch dörchschau Disch doch!


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo, bock habe ich ziemlich aufs biken...war mal kurz am briefkasten und bin fast eingefroren *lach* zum glück gibts beim biken funktionsklamotten.
> 
> bin echt gespannt ob was der doc sagt. schön wäre ja wenn ich schon am sonntag mal ne kleine tour fahren könnte. aber vielleicht ist das zuviel zuversicht...



`Ne Glitzekleine Ausfahrt geht bestimmt! Und sowas ist bestimmt sogar heilungsfördernd, wenn Dein Gefühl Dir sagt, dass es ok ist.


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mach isch doch, isch dörchschau Disch doch!



Disch griet mer ned zu greife......... des dud mer ja gefalle


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Disch griet mer ned zu greife......... des dud mer ja gefalle



Naja, issn Reflex......  Un des, obwohl isch besdimmd e ma gern von Der agegriffe wern wörd!


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na du hast ja geile arbeitszeiten...hut ab...



Mo-Do darf ich ab 15 Uhr gleiten. Fr ab 12:30 Uhr.   Gehd nur ned, wenn isch hier en Ausfall behebe muß, odder en Technigger da hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> `Ne Glitzekleine Ausfahrt geht bestimmt! Und sowas ist bestimmt sogar heilungsfördernd, wenn Dein Gefühl Dir sagt, dass es ok ist.



 naja mein gefühl sagt aber vielleicht zu früh ja und dann hab ich den salat...geduld ist schon mal keine tugend von mir


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

hkn: schau an was mitm Gerd is, nur weil er sich ne mal bissi ruh gönnt macht sein Bein immernoch faxe...


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2007)

gleich is feierabend


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: schau an was mitm Gerd is, nur weil er sich ne mal bissi ruh gönnt macht sein Bein immernoch faxe...



 Werde heute Abend noch mal schauen, ob es immer noch Faxen macht!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bringes Beig mid, denn fahr mer hier!



zu spät




wissefux schrieb:


> gleich is feierabend



Was heißt gleich? Is schon. Schnell noch die Bremse festschraube und schon gehts ab 

es sifft nix mehr, alles sieht gut aus, fast wie neu  

so machts Spaß...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

Ich wünsch dir das es so bleibt


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

bis später...


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2007)

@uwe: momentan beineid ich dich grad mal. es schaltwerk iss noch net da. kb auch nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

viel Spass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

Gerd: um nochmal auf Canyon zurück zu kommen...


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @uwe: momentan beineid ich dich grad mal. es schaltwerk iss noch net da. kb auch nicht.



kb?


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: um nochmal auf Canyon zurück zu kommen...



Canyons halten wohl nur Fliegengewichte aus...


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kb?



kettenblätter.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

hut ab, sind kunden toll. ich werde bekloppt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hut ab, sind kunden toll. ich werde bekloppt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

@ Gerd:


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kettenblätter.



ich hab Kettenblätter, Ketten, Kassette, Reifen, Schläuche, Pannenmilch, Bremsbeläge, Hydrauliköl (seit gestern) zu Hause liegen!  Die ersten drei Sachen muß ich auch noch wechseln...

Hatte eigentlich irgendeiner Griffgummis auf seiner Verbrauchsmaterialliste? Ich mußte mir noch letztes Jahr neue drauf machen.

Meine hintere Bremsscheibe tut es übrigens noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hut ab, sind kunden toll. ich werde bekloppt...



Du meinst, Du könntest Dir auch mal ein Paar neue Bremsbeläge leisten?


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hab Kettenblätter, Ketten, Kassette, Reifen, Schläuche, Pannenmilch, Bremsbeläge, Hydrauliköl (seit gestern) zu Hause liegen!  Die ersten drei Sachen muß ich auch noch wechseln...
> 
> Hatte eigentlich irgendeiner Griffgummis auf seiner Verbrauchsmaterialliste? Ich mußte mir noch letztes Jahr neue drauf machen.
> 
> Meine hintere Bremsscheibe tut es übrigens noch!



ich hab mittlerweile die dritten griffe dran. mitte letzten jahres hab ich die odi schraubteile drangeschraubt, leider ist der eine auch schon recht wacklig.


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mittlerweile die dritten griffe dran. mitte letzten jahres hab ich die odi schraubteile drangeschraubt, leider ist der eine auch schon recht wacklig.



Ich habe die Enduro-Griffe von Ergon drauf. Fühlen sich ganz gut an. Die sind übrigens auch an den Torques dran.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

@ Gerd:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

@ Gerd: Torque klingt immer gut 
Und die Torques sind ja kein Dosenblech, die Knicken nicht so schnell


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Gerd:



ich war dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du meinst, Du könntest Dir auch mal ein Paar neue Bremsbeläge leisten?



so geile ausreden habe ich noch nie gehört. nun wird das fehlen von texten damit erklärt, dass die zeit zum texten vor 2 monaten gewesen wäre. komisch und warum sind die dann immer noch nicht fertig?


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich war dabei...



ich auch


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so geile ausreden habe ich noch nie gehört. nun wird das fehlen von texten damit erklärt, dass die zeit zum texten vor 2 monaten gewesen wäre. komisch und warum sind die dann immer noch nicht fertig?



verjährt?!    

grusel...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

und ich wärs gern gewesen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

@ hkn: meine Juicy Beläge halten hinten schon seit 2500km


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: meine Juicy Beläge halten hinten schon seit 2500km



aber nur, weil Du gerade nicht bei dem matschigen Wetter fährst!


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: meine Juicy Beläge halten hinten schon seit 2500km



cool, wir haben halt richtige bremsen und nicht so spielzeuge


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aber nur, weil Du gerade nicht bei dem matschigen Wetter fährst!



oder weil CR, bodo und ich bergab net so bremsen wie ihr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

soll ich mal lachen Gerd? 
meine Eröffnungtour war im größten Siff und seit dem war nicht wirklich immer schönes Wetter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> oder weil CR, bodo und ich bergab net so bremsen wie ihr



daran könnte es auch liegen  und daran das wir ordentliche Bremsen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> soll ich mal lachen Gerd?
> meine Eröffnungtour war im größten Siff und seit dem war nicht wirklich immer schönes Wetter


das bisschen Schmutz.


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> daran könnte es auch liegen  und daran das wir ordentliche Bremsen haben


oder weil ihr nicht in der Gruppe fahrt. Wenn ich samstags bei go-crazy fahre, bin ich seltenst weit genug vorne, um nicht bremsen zu müssen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

Ach Gerd  du brauchst doch uns jetzt nicht versuchen schlecht zu reden, nur weil unsere Beläge länger halten als deine


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ach Gerd  du brauchst doch uns jetzt nicht versuchen schlecht zu reden, nur weil unsere Beläge länger halten als deine



 



Arachne schrieb:


> oder weil ihr nicht in der Gruppe fahrt. Wenn ich samstags bei go-crazy fahre, bin ich seltenst weit genug vorne, um nicht bremsen zu müssen...



hmm, woran liegts? zu unfit oder zuviel am plauschen?


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ach Gerd  du brauchst doch uns jetzt nicht versuchen schlecht zu reden, nur weil unsere Beläge länger halten als deine


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> hmm, woran liegts? zu unfit oder zuviel am plauschen?



1. will da immer irgendwie jeder vorne fahren,
2. darf beim Downhill in Trails nicht überholt werden,
3. müßte permanent die Position gewechselt werden, je nach dem, wem die derzeitigen Verhältnisse am besten liegen,
4. darfst Du in der Regel nicht den Guide überholen.

Selbst wenn ich also mal schneller als der Guide fahren könnte, darf ich nicht. Trotzdem macht das Fahren in der Gruppe immer super viel Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

@Plauscher: caroka hat den Fehler gemacht mich aufs Racingforum aufmerksam zu machen. Dort planen sie schon intensiv die 24h von Balduinstein (Limburg). Wie sieht es mit einem Plauscherteam (6 Fahrer/innen) aus?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Trotzdem macht das Fahren in der Gruppe immer super viel Spaß!



Daher fahr ich ja sobalds mir wieder möglich ist wieder mit euch  weils einfach den meißten Spass macht und bei uns in der Gruppe ist ja auch meißt kein Bergabbremser dabei (der vor dem Bergabjunkies fährt)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

Gerd: endlich spricht das mal wieder jemand an. Wenn ich danach gefragt hab wurds ja kollektiv ignoriert 
Wenns mir da soweit geht, geht auch mit mir was


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Plauscher: caroka hat den Fehler gemacht mich aufs Racingforum aufmerksam zu machen. Dort planen sie schon intensiv die 24h von Balduinstein (Limburg). Wie sieht es mit einem Plauscherteam (6 Fahrer/innen) aus?



Ich hatte mir das schon längst eingetragen. Wenn ich fit bin würde ich natürlich gerne mitmachen. Aber 4 Stunden..... das wird anstrengend. aber wenn plauscher dabei sind macht das bestimmt spaß. ich würde aber als erste fahren wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

Allerdings wäre ich wohl für eine Spassorientierte Teilnahme (weil ich nicht weiß wie ich mit so ner Belastung klar komme )


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: endlich spricht das mal wieder jemand an. Wenn ich danach gefragt hab wurds ja kollektiv ignoriert
> Wenns mir da soweit geht, geht auch mit mir was



Naja, von mir aus ist das eigentlich schon gebongt! Interesse hatten zumindest auch caroka und Carsten angemeldet. Ich glaube, auch Maggo!? Wir müßten das halt nur irgendwann definitiv planen, weil ich sonst lieber in einem IBC DIMB Racingteam mitfahren würde (bevor aus dem Plauscherteam nichts wird und dann schon alle IBCler aufgeteilt in festen Gruppen sind.)


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir das schon längst eingetragen. Wenn ich fit bin würde ich natürlich gerne mitmachen. Aber 4 Stunden..... das wird anstrengend. aber wenn plauscher dabei sind macht das bestimmt spaß. ich würde aber als erste fahren wollen.





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre ich wohl für eine Spassorientierte Teilnahme (weil ich nicht weiß wie ich mit so ner Belastung klar komme )



  

Die Einheiten werden wohl in 2x2h aufgeteilt. Bei 4h am Stück läßt Du am Ende zu sehr nach. Und natürlich machen wir das Spaßorientiert! Wie Immer...    Hier schlagen wir die Taunus-IBCler!!!


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre ich wohl für eine Spassorientierte Teilnahme (weil ich nicht weiß wie ich mit so ner Belastung klar komme )



Du hast Recht  ......warum anstrengen.


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hast Recht  ......warum anstrengen.



guckst Du da!


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> guckst Du da!



Soll das heißen: nichts mit locker.......oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll das heißen: nichts mit locker.......oder was?



Dooooch, vollll logggger!!!!!!    wie immer fährst Du bergauf an mir vorbei!


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, von mir aus ist das eigentlich schon gebongt! Interesse hatten zumindest auch caroka und Carsten angemeldet. Ich glaube, auch Maggo!? Wir müßten das halt nur irgendwann definitiv planen, weil ich sonst lieber in einem IBC DIMB Racingteam mitfahren würde (bevor aus dem Plauscherteam nichts wird und dann schon alle IBCler aufgeteilt in festen Gruppen sind.)



könnt ich mir vorstellen. aber nur wenn ich zwischen den zwei stunden mal für ne kippe anhalten darf.


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dooooch, vollll logggger!!!!!!    wie immer fährst Du bergauf an mir vorbei!



Lügt ohne rot zu werden....tse,tse,tse


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> könnt ich mir vorstellen. aber nur wenn ich zwischen den zwei stunden mal für ne kippe anhalten darf.



zwischen Deinen beiden 2h-Einheiten können wir übergangsweise drüber reden...


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lügt ohne rot zu werden....tse,tse,tse



Isch lüch doch gar ned!  Ich werd Disch hald nur Zwangsfrühstügge... - äh, ich mein, zwangsweise zum Frühstügg verpflichde!


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Isch lüch doch gar ned!  Ich werd Disch hald nur Zwangsfrühstügge... - äh, ich mein, zwangsweise zum Frühstügg verpflichde!



ohne frühstügg gehd da nix. 
edit:binn ema wegg.


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ohne frühstügg gehd da nix.
> edit:binn ema wegg.



 

Geh schnell aach nochema fer e halb Stündche uffn Bock!


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2007)

ja ja, macht ihr nur mit in balduinstein. wir freuen uns über jedes weitere opfer


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja ja, macht ihr nur mit in balduinstein. wir freuen uns über jedes weitere opfer



Solange ich nicht verkehrt herum fahren muß, messe ich gerne mit Dir!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

so, bin aus der Theorie zurück, 3 und 6 fehlerpunkte auf die bögen (von 10 erlaubten), bin recht zufrieden. Weiß jemand wos günstig gute Autos gibt  kann sein das ich irgendwann mal eins brauche...

Bis zu den 24h is noch viel Zeit, bis dahin is der Schnee (wenns welchen gibt, falls nicht halt das Glatteis) wieder weg  hoff ich zumindest  
Gerd: du fährt gefälligst mit uns! Kann ja wohl nicht angehen das du hier öffentlich kundtust bei den WP Gegnern mitzufahren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist das was für die Plauscher? Wann denn? Wie heißt denn die Internetadresse?


www.erbeskopfmarathon.de War der zweitbeste   Marathon mit der schönsten Strecke, den ich 2006 gefahren bin. Hab da allerdings noch nie ein brauchbares Ergebnis gebracht. 2003 frühzeitig ausgestiegen und 2006 weit hinten gelandet.   2007 wird besser!   Ob das was für Plauscher ist? Sind schon ein paar wirklich schöne Trails drin, aber konditionell muß man schon einigermaßen fit sein. Gerade die letzten 20 km mit dem ewigen auf und ab tun ziemlich weh.

Hab die weiteren 120 Beiträge aus Zeitgründen übersprungen. War da was, was ich hätte wissen sollen?


----------



## Marsmann (24. Januar 2007)

moinsen zusamme


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Januar 2007)

So, hab mal im Schnelldurchlauf nachgelesen.

Hallgartner Zange: Die Anfahrt ist wie gesagt etwas knifflig durch das Restaurant (Außenanlage) durch, vor allem, weil man da mit Puls am Anschlag rein kommt, weil vorher eine kruze, kanackige Asphaltrampe zu bezwingen ist. Nach dem Restaurant kommt dann ein etwa 50 m langes, wirklich steiles Stück, das aber für einen erfahrenen Trailbiker kein Problem darstellt. Danach geht´s etwas schneller über groben Schotter. An und für sich kein Problem, wenn man die richtige Linie trifft, aber im renntempo überschätzen sich da die Leute oft. Daher stürzt da häufig jemand und pro Jahr geht da auch etwa einer per NAW nach Hause. 
Ich liebe das Stück zumindest! Nirgendwo sonst überhol ich auf der Strecke so viele Leute!

@wissefux: Nicht dein Umzug, unser Planungsbüro zieht von Bingen nach Mainz.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie Maik!


----------



## Marsmann (24. Januar 2007)

oder so


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> www.erbeskopfmarathon.de War der zweitbeste   Marathon mit der schönsten Strecke, den ich 2006 gefahren bin. Hab da allerdings noch nie ein brauchbares Ergebnis gebracht. 2003 frühzeitig ausgestiegen und 2006 weit hinten gelandet.   2007 wird besser!   Ob das was für Plauscher ist? Sind schon ein paar wirklich schöne Trails drin, aber konditionell muß man schon einigermaßen fit sein. Gerade die letzten 20 km mit dem ewigen auf und ab tun ziemlich weh.
> 
> Hab die weiteren 120 Beiträge aus Zeitgründen übersprungen. War da was, was ich hätte wissen sollen?



man kann doch auch die kleine runde fahren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

Is ja massig was los hier


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Is ja massig was los hier



habe ich mir auch gedacht. 

Edit: ich hol mir mal was zu essen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2007)

und ich durchforste die Zeitung nach Autos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hab Kettenblätter, Ketten, Kassette, Reifen, Schläuche, Pannenmilch, Bremsbeläge, Hydrauliköl (seit gestern) zu Hause liegen!  Die ersten drei Sachen muß ich auch noch wechseln...
> 
> Hatte eigentlich irgendeiner Griffgummis auf seiner Verbrauchsmaterialliste? Ich mußte mir noch letztes Jahr neue drauf machen.
> 
> Meine hintere Bremsscheibe tut es übrigens noch!



Meine Bremsgriffe sind nieder, des kommt von de Angst  





habkeinnick schrieb:


> oder weil CR, bodo und ich bergab net so bremsen wie ihr



ich bin je wirklich mal gespannt auf die erste richtige Tour mit Euch




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> daran könnte es auch liegen  und daran das wir ordentliche Bremsen haben



 




caroka schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir das schon längst eingetragen. Wenn ich fit bin würde ich natürlich gerne mitmachen. Aber 4 Stunden..... das wird anstrengend. aber wenn plauscher dabei sind macht das bestimmt spaß. ich würde aber als erste fahren wollen.



das is doch anstrengend  



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre ich wohl für eine Spassorientierte Teilnahme (weil ich nicht weiß wie ich mit so ner Belastung klar komme )



du mußt es gar nicht schönreden, es is ne Quälerei!


----------



## arkonis (24. Januar 2007)

ich platze mal so rein  ziemlich kalt draussen  zu kalt...


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du mußt es gar nicht schönreden, es is ne Quälerei!



.........aber eine spassige Quälerei.


----------



## caroka (24. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich platze mal so rein  ziemlich kalt draussen  zu kalt...



Ja, war im Training und musste langsam machen.   War so kurz vor einer Zerrung. Die Muskeln noch verhärtet vom Montag und die Kälte, das hat nicht unbedingt gutgetan........


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

Ich war schön eingepackt. Hab nicht geschwitzt und nicht gefroren. Hab Klickies angehabt mit Neoprenüberzieher. Erst gegen Ende der Fahrt ist es langsam kalt geworden von unten.

Doof war das der Atem stark am Schal kondensierte


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Januar 2007)

N'abend zusamme,
wg. Balduinstein und der Std.-Aufteilung sollten wir mal die IBCler fragen, wie man es sich am gescheidesde einteile sollde.
Ansonsten gibt's auch Eindrücke/Berichte vom letzten Jahr, hier z.B. vom Wissefux  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2755913&postcount=1743 oder vom Homburger http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2756188&postcount=1747
(AWB-Fred Seite 70 ff.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich war schön eingepackt. Hab nicht geschwitzt und nicht gefroren. Hab Klickies angehabt mit Neoprenüberzieher. Erst gegen Ende der Fahrt ist es langsam kalt geworden von unten.
> 
> Doof war das der Atem stark am Schal kondensierte


Na endlisch isses Bike widder o.k., freud misch för Disch.


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich platze mal so rein  ziemlich kalt draussen  zu kalt...


Liebbär 5 Stunne in de Kälte uff'm Bike als 5 Übberstunne im Warme ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Januar 2007)

Kaaner da 
Mach ich hier jez klammheimlich 305 Posds un krall mir die #14.000 ??? 


Nee, heud ned, guude N8 beimsamen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Kaaner da
> Mach ich hier jez klammheimlich 305 Posds un krall mir die #14.000 ???
> 
> 
> Nee, heud ned, guude N8 beimsamen.



Nee, die mach ich


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

Immer noch nicht?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

Aber gleich


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

Wenn der Gert nicht kommt


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

14000


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

Sch.....  noch 300


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

298


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

Na Gerd, gut heimkomme? 
Fertig mit lesen? War etwas sparsam, gell?


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 14000



fast, nur noch 299...


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Na Gerd, gut heimkomme?
> Fertig mit lesen? War etwas sparsam, gell?



Huch, auf der nächsten Seite geht es ja noch weiter... 

Ja, genau, bin ich und mußte ich auch erst mal.  Waren zwar überall noch Autos unterwegs, aber sehr wenige.

Stimmt, war nicht viel. Aber sehr interessante Beiträge vom Kater!


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

huhu


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> huhu





habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8



Hallo und gute Nacht!

Man merkt, dass es Dir wieder besser geht: Du näherst Dich wieder Deinen "üblichen" Posting-Zeiten...


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> N'abend zusamme,
> wg. Balduinstein und der Std.-Aufteilung sollten wir mal die IBCler fragen, wie man es sich am gescheidesde einteile sollde.
> Ansonsten gibt's auch Eindrücke/Berichte vom letzten Jahr, hier z.B. vom Wissefux  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2755913&postcount=1743 oder vom Homburger http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2756188&postcount=1747
> (AWB-Fred Seite 70 ff.)



jetzt fange die schon an, unsere renntaktik auszuspionieren  

morsche erst mal


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

ei guden morsche.


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

moin moin,

wenn das mit balduinstein klappt, würde mich das freuen, obwohl ich gemischte gefühle dazu habe zwischen uff, wird das anstrengend   und yeah, was für ne gaudi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

guden maggo


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

arachne wasn los? schonn wach...


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> guden maggo



extra für dich nochmal einen schönen guten morgen und nen super start in den tag.

ampopo balduinstein: das wäre definitiv das erste rennen meines lebens. ich hoffe also, dass niemand alzugroße ansprüche ans team stellt, sonst müßte ich den platz für jemand anderen räumen, der gaudi wegen würde es mich aber schon freuen mitzufahren. 
allerdings nur im plauschertrikot, es gibt also noch was zu tun.

ich fahr jetzt mal zur a*****. bis gleich.


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> extra für dich nochmal einen schönen guten morgen und nen super start in den tag.
> 
> ampopo balduinstein: das wäre definitiv das erste rennen meines lebens. ich hoffe also, dass niemand alzugroße ansprüche ans team stellt, sonst müßte ich den platz für jemand anderen räumen, der gaudi wegen würde es mich aber schon freuen mitzufahren.
> allerdings nur im plauschertrikot, es gibt also noch was zu tun.
> ...



och, ansprüche hab ich schon   ....... würde mich total freuen, wenn möglichst viele plauscher dabei wären...............


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2007)

Gude Morsche,
bis später


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> wenn das mit balduinstein klappt, würde mich das freuen, obwohl ich gemischte gefühle dazu habe zwischen uff, wird das anstrengend   und yeah, was für ne gaudi.



Moje!

Anstrengend wird es nur deshalb, weil ich weiß, wie ehrgeizig ihr seid!  Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass es hauptsächlich `ne Gaudi wird!!!   Ich will auch gar nicht gewinnen.  Mir reicht beim ersten Mal ein Platz auf dem Treppchen...  

Ne, im Ernst, das ist so ähnlich wie beim WP: An den vorderen Rängen ist nicht mal zu kratzen.  Obwohl ich es im Rennen eher noch deutlicher vermute.   Aber wie im WP freue ich mich darauf mich mit den bekannten Köpfen zu messen!  Und zu sehen, wie sich jeder von uns Mühe für das Team gibt!  Wirklich ganz egal, wo wir dann landen.  Wenn wir dann, wie beim WP ja auch, merken "hoh, da geht doch was", wäre das ein zusätzlicher Goody.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> arachne wasn los? schonn wach...



Ja, habe mir den Wecker gestellt um mit den Rennvorbereitungen zu beginnen! Springe gleich aufs Rad.


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, habe mir den Wecker gestellt um mit den Rennvorbereitungen zu beginnen! Springe gleich aufs Rad.



du schlitzohr  ach nee das war ja jemand anders.


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> extra für dich nochmal einen schönen guten morgen und nen super start in den tag.
> 
> ampopo balduinstein: das wäre definitiv das erste rennen meines lebens. ich hoffe also, dass niemand alzugroße ansprüche ans team stellt, sonst müßte ich den platz für jemand anderen räumen, der gaudi wegen würde es mich aber schon freuen mitzufahren.
> allerdings nur im plauschertrikot, es gibt also noch was zu tun.
> ...



Du bist natürlich dabei!  Und das ganze in Plauscher-Trikots zu zelebrieren, wäre suuupergeilomat!!!  Da haben der Hirsch und ich gestern auch drüber sinniert.


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

ampopo hirsch, wir wären momentan:

feste zusage erteilt:

gerd
caro
sebastian
maggo

noch nicht richtigirgendwas gesagt haben:

peter
carsten

gesagt, dass es anstrengend wäre hat:

uns uwe.

macht momentan leider schon sieben leutchen. what shall we do?


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ampopo hirsch, wir wären momentan:
> 
> feste zusage erteilt:
> 
> ...



Dann fahre ich eben wie "Mr. Schmerzfrei" alleine  .................
.......oder ich könnte das Boxenluder spielen. *hüstel*


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ampopo hirsch, wir wären momentan:
> 
> feste zusage erteilt:
> 
> ...



Peter hat gestern zugesagt, muß nur noch eine Sache abklären. Carsten hat generell sein Interesse an so einer Veranstaltung bekundet.

@Lugga: Würdest Du an so einem Rennen teilnehmen wollen? Nur zu sagen, dass das ja anstrengend ist, reicht nicht.


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann fahre ich eben wie "Mr. Schmerzfrei" alleine  .................
> .......oder ich könnte das Boxenluder spielen. *hüstel*



*Abgelehnt *(wenn die Alternative auch sehr verführerisch ist!!!)*!* Wer soll den sonst die Zeit aufholen, die wir Jungs vertrödeln?!


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> du schlitzohr  ach nee das war ja jemand anders.



also doch de gerd  



caroka schrieb:


> .......oder ich könnte das Boxenluder spielen



du glaubst gar nicht, wie wichtig ein ordentliches teammangement für den erfolg ist.
wir hatten auch letztes jahr auch ein "boxenluder" dabei


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also doch de gerd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de uwe kriegts dekoltee ausgestopft und ne blonde perücke aufgesetzt und macht das dann. das ist auch nicht so anstrengend.


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Plauscher: caroka hat den Fehler gemacht mich aufs Racingforum aufmerksam zu machen. Dort planen sie schon intensiv die 24h von Balduinstein (Limburg). Wie sieht es mit einem Plauscherteam (6 Fahrer/innen) aus?



Bin dabei.



caroka schrieb:


> du schlitzohr  ach nee das war ja jemand anders.



Schlitzi ist wech. Den hat der Altkönigstein abgeschreckt.



Maggo schrieb:


> ampopo hirsch, wir wären momentan:
> 
> feste zusage erteilt:
> 
> ...



Bin auch dabei, dann machen wir halt 2 Teams draus

Heute hole ich mein inspiziertes bei hibike Rad ab. 40 Euronen inkl. Gabelinspektion! Der Leudd von Hibike meinten einen Fehler auf der HP gemacht zu haben. Das wäre zu billig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

dann wären wir mit dir und den anderen beiden nasen, die noch nix (wertvolles) gesagt haben acht. wären bisher zwei vierer teams :kotz: das wird dann aber echt anstrengend......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

EiGudeWieAll 
Ich hoffe inständig, daß ich die 24Std von Balduinstein fahrrn kann, da ich mich im Moment intensiv in der Renn-Vorbereitung gefinde..................















..............mit Caputscho trinken


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

bis dahin ist der leer, brauchst dir keine sorgen machen. selbst wenn du ihn jetzt stehen lässt isser verdunstet.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bis dahin ist der leer, brauchst dir keine sorgen machen. selbst wenn du ihn jetzt stehen lässt isser verdunstet.



Mein lieber Maggo, ich mache mir keine Sorgen, ich meine das ernst


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mein lieber Maggo, ich mache mir keine Sorgen, ich meine das ernst



wie groß ist die tasse?? warum war meiner letztens so schnell leer??


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie groß ist die tasse?? warum war meiner letztens so schnell leer??



Die war riesig Der Café war so lecker, daß Du ihn ganz schnell getrunken hast


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

der cafe (ich weiß immer noch nicht, wie man ein e mit dingsbums drüber erzeugt) war in der tat sehr lecker. trotzdem kann ich nach wie vor dein erstes posting zu diesem thema nicht deuten. biste jetzt dabei oder nicht?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der cafe (ich weiß immer noch nicht, wie man ein e mit dingsbums drüber erzeugt) war in der tat sehr lecker. trotzdem kann ich nach wie vor dein erstes posting zu diesem thema nicht deuten. biste jetzt dabei oder nicht?



Im Moment steht noch eine Traditionsveranstaltung am Thuner See im Raum, von der ich hoffe, daß sie verlegt werden kann  OK?


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

verstanden.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo, Du wirkst so ernst, sind das schon die mentalenrennvorbereitungsstresssymptome 
Oder täusche ich mich


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Café mag ich eh nicht so und beim Tee brauche ich keinen Akzent. (Vor dem [e] die Taste [´] zwischen [ß] und [Backspace] drücken)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Café mag ich eh nicht so und beim Tee brauche ich keinen Akzent. (Vor dem [e] die Taste [´] zwischen [ß] und [Backspace] drücken)



Was machst Du schon wieder so früh?


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Was machst Du schon wieder so früh?



Das Wichtigste wo hat aufer Welt: plauschen!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Wichtigste wo hat aufer Welt: plauschen!



Dann viel Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaß
Muß ans FliBa


----------



## fUEL (25. Januar 2007)

Moin zusammen.

Heute nicht 14 Uhr Hohemark, sondern 1430 bei mir.
Der Kater und mein Schwager kommen. Findet sich noch einer ??
Vorhin hat es schon mal gepudert und jetzt scheint die Sonn, es ist 3,5 Grad unter null hier.

Grüsse Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> 
> Heute nicht 14 Uhr Hohemark, sondern 1430 bei mir.
> Der Kater und mein Schwager kommen. Findet sich noch einer ??
> ...



Moje Frank,

ich muß leider a*******.  

Bin aber mal gespannt, was ihr über die Boden und sonstigen Waldverhältnisse berichtet!


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaß
> Muß ans FliBa



Das schaffst Du!


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann wären wir mit dir und den anderen beiden nasen, die noch nix (wertvolles) gesagt haben acht. wären bisher zwei vierer teams :kotz: das wird dann aber echt anstrengend......



Sehe ich im Augenblick noch nicht. Solange der Lugga sich gar nicht richtig äußert und die anderen den Termin noch nicht mit ihrem Kalender und ihren Vorständen abgeglichen haben könnte es da noch Bewegungen geben. Bei mir ist schon alles abgeglichen!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2007)

Als Boxenluder würd ich auch gehen....

Ich muß den Termin noch mit meinem Gewissen abklären, verleitet mich zu nix was ich eigentlich gar net will!


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Als Boxenluder würd ich auch gehen....
> 
> Ich muß den Termin noch mit meinem Gewissen abklären, verleitet mich zu nix was ich eigentlich gar net will!



Seit wann hast Du sowas???


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Seit wann hast Du sowas???



Du weist doch das ich faul bin, deshalb hab ich auch selbst kein Gewissen, das ist viel zu schwer für mich, ich nutz da lieber Fabiennes Gewissen!


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du weist doch das ich faul bin, deshalb hab ich auch selbst kein Gewissen, das ist viel zu schwer für mich, ich nutz da lieber Fabiennes Gewissen!



Ich will Dich auf keinen Fall zu irgend etwas überreden, zu was Du keine Lust hast!!! Außer vielleicht vernünftig zu sein und nicht so viel Risiko einzugehen. Was hat aber das 24h-Rennen mit Gewissen zu tun? Bekommst Du ein schlechtes Gewissen die Couch so lange allein zu lassen?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2007)

Ich bekom en schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich die Frau 24h alleine las!


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Maggo, Du wirkst so ernst, sind das schon die mentalenrennvorbereitungsstresssymptome
> Oder täusche ich mich



klar, ich scharré schon mit dén hufén.


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

aussérdém bin ich immér érnst.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar, ich scharré schon mit dén hufén.





Maggo schrieb:


> aussérdém bin ich immér érnst.....



funktioniert übrigens auch mit den anderen Vokalen.


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bekom en schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich die Frau 24h alleine las!



Ich bin fürchterlich und halt jetzt lieber die Klappe... Ganz ehrlich find ich das aber das schönste Argument!


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> funktioniert übrigens auch mit den anderen Vokalen.




áhá! óhó!


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> áhá! óhó!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bekom en schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich die Frau 24h alleine las!


Pack sie doch als Betreuerin ein. Ein bis zwei Betreuer pro Team haben sich als sehr nützlich erwiesen!


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Pack sie doch als Betreuerin ein. Ein bis zwei Betreuer pro Team haben sich als sehr nützlich erwiesen!



ernstgemeinte frage: als was? und überhaupt, wenn wir versprechen, euch nicht zu überholen kannst du ja vielleicht als gegenleistung ein paar takte zur taktik sagen


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Pack sie doch als Betreuerin ein. Ein bis zwei Betreuer pro Team haben sich als sehr nützlich erwiesen!



Da ganz Du wohl davon ausgehen, die Frau wird Betreuer sein und die Kiddies gehen als Handlanger...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ernstgemeinte frage: als was? und überhaupt, wenn wir versprechen, euch nicht zu überholen kannst du ja vielleicht als gegenleistung ein paar takte zur taktik sagen




Bedenk aber das um Überholen zu können, wir erstmal hinter Katers Team sein müssen


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da ganz Du wohl davon ausgehen, die Frau wird Betreuer sein und die Kiddies gehen als Handlanger...



Ohja, bring die Kinder mit, dann kann ich meine auch mitbringe. Die wollen nämlich mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deifel (25. Januar 2007)

Hab gehöhrt das für die Plauscher schon der letzte Platz reserviert ist. Da kann ja zum Glück nix mehr passieren!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Hab gehöhrt das für die Plauscher schon der letzte Platz reserviert ist. Da kann ja zum Glück nix mehr passieren!



Halt die Schnauze Lutscher und verpiss Dich hier, Fakes sind hier nicht erwünscht!

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ohja, bring die Kinder mit, dann kann ich meine auch mitbringe. Die wollen nämlich mit!



Das würde bestimmt lustig werden


----------



## padres-team (25. Januar 2007)

also liebe Plauscher, wir werden 23 std 58 min an eurem Hinterrad lutschen 
und dann gewaltig zuschlagen


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hallo und gute Nacht!
> 
> Man merkt, dass es Dir wieder besser geht: Du näherst Dich wieder Deinen "üblichen" Posting-Zeiten...



net wirklich. heute nacht gabs mal wieder schmerzen und für mich schlafen erst ab halb 6  ich glaub das wird noch nix mit biken am WE


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das würde bestimmt lustig werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> also liebe Plauscher, wir werden 23 std 58 min an eurem Hinterrad lutschen
> und dann gewaltig zuschlagen



Großmaul schweig.......  lass uns wenigstens unsere Illusionen....


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

Wer iss en de Deifel? Ich dachd du wärsd des lugga...


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

wíésó sóll ér és nícht séín?


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wer iss en de Deifel? Ich dachd du wärsd des lugga...



ist doch egal...unwichtige leute muss man nicht kennen


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wíésó sóll ér és nícht séín?



Weil er auch im spessartfred rumturnt, obwohl..................

Ist Dir das mit den Strichen nicht zu viel a******.


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist doch egal...unwichtige leute muss man nicht kennen



Recht hast Du.  
Schade, dass Du am WE noch nicht radeln kannst.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Recht hast Du.
> Schade, dass Du am WE noch nicht radeln kannst.



da sagste was...mich nervt das auch ziemlich...kann qausi zu schauen wie meine paar muskelchen sich von meinen beinen verabschieden *maldenteufelandiewandgemalt*

ich will auch wieder biken...wobei es ja s**kalt ist...


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da sagste was...mich nervt das auch ziemlich...kann qausi zu schauen wie meine paar muskelchen sich von meinen beinen verabschieden *maldenteufelandiewandgemalt*
> 
> ich will auch wieder biken...wobei es ja s**kalt ist...



Am WE soll es ja schon wieder wärmer werden  und das mit den Muskeln......die kommen auch wieder.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wer iss en de Deifel? Ich dachd du wärsd des lugga...



Frauen und denken, das wiederspricht sich doch!


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> das mit den Muskeln......die kommen auch wieder.



jo, aber wieder so langsam...hatte ja schon vorher bei euch bergauf nix zu essen....nu schieb ich hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frauen und denken, das wiederspricht sich doch!



naja dafür können wir net denken und was gleichzeitig dabei tun


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> also liebe Plauscher, wir werden 23 std 58 min an eurem Hinterrad lutschen
> und dann gewaltig zuschlagen



Na hoffentlich habt ihr so viel Gleichgewicht!


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

@hkn: wíé scháúts béí dír só áús 24h téchnísch?


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich habt ihr so viel Gleichgewicht!



stúétzráédér.


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da sagste was...mich nervt das auch ziemlich...kann qausi zu schauen wie meine paar muskelchen sich von meinen beinen verabschieden *maldenteufelandiewandgemalt*
> 
> ich will auch wieder biken...wobei es ja s**kalt ist...



 Ha, ha, der war gut!  Wie soll was weg gehen, was nie da war?!


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

hat jemand ein paar heiße tips am start, was man mit soner tastatur noch alles machen kann?


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ha, ha, der war gut!  Wie soll was weg gehen, was nie da war?!



dú bíst fíés.


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo, aber wieder so langsam...hatte ja schon vorher bei euch bergauf nix zu essen....nu schieb ich hinterher



genau so läuft der sdf immer noch an uns vorbei...


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hkn: wíé scháúts béí dír só áús 24h téchnísch?




also 24 stunden essen oder schlafen siehts prima aus  fahren? hmm, hab noch nicht so das quälergen in mir entdeckt...ich glaub ich werde dieses jahr erstmal mein pensum im allgemeinen erhöhen und dann vielleicht sowas im nächsten jahr angehen.

will ja dieses jahr auch zum ersten mal bikeurlaub machen...nur nix überstürzen sag ich mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ha, ha, der war gut!  Wie soll was weg gehen, was nie da war?!



ok, hast ja recht  aber einbildung ist auch ne tolle bildung


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dú bíst fíés.



[email protected], tò[email protected] ntt und lìb!!


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> genau so läuft der sdf immer noch an uns vorbei...



sdf ist ja auch godfather of schnelle beine und ausdauer...


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> [email protected], tò[email protected] ntt und lìb!!




siehste - die art von bildung ist dir auch nicht fremd


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok, hast ja recht  aber einbildung ist auch ne tolle bildung



ja, und viel besser als gar keine!


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> siehste - die art von bildung ist dir auch nicht fremd



  wir verstehen uns!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stúétzráédér.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wir verstehen uns!!!




logo...

ob ich vielleicht mal ganz kurz mal den schwarzen blitz raus schieben sollte...nur so das wir zusammen mal frische luft schnuppern? ach...lieber nicht...sonst werd ich noch kirre


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> logo...
> 
> ob ich vielleicht mal ganz kurz mal den schwarzen blitz raus schieben sollte...nur so das wir zusammen mal frische luft schnuppern? ach...lieber nicht...sonst werd ich noch kirre



 und mal im Stehen um die vier Ecken?!


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frauen und denken, das wiederspricht sich doch!



Wir brauchen nicht denken, wir haben weibliche Intuition und einen intelligenten Bauch. 
Du siehst auch bei uns rutscht das Hirn mal nach unten......


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir brauchen nicht denken, wir haben weibliche Intuition und einen intelligenten Bauch.
> Du siehst auch bei uns rutscht das Hirn mal nach unten......



Ah, ja?! Wann???


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja dafür können wir net denken und was gleichzeitig dabei tun



Männliche Unterstützung.....Du brauchst keine Muskeln....


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

War eben mal kurz in Eltville. Mittlerweile ist es bewölkt, aber vorhin in der Sonne war es recht angenehm. Mir kommt es zumindest mal wärmer als gestern vor.

Bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen reicht die anliegende Windstopperhose völlig aus.


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Männliche Unterstützung.....Du brauchst keine Muskeln....



Hmm, für was? Ohne Muskeln reicht es eigentlich nur zum ausgestopft und an die Wand gehängt werden...


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also 24 stunden essen oder schlafen siehts prima aus  fahren? hmm, hab noch nicht so das quälergen in mir entdeckt...ich glaub ich werde dieses jahr erstmal mein pensum im allgemeinen erhöhen und dann vielleicht sowas im nächsten jahr angehen.
> 
> will ja dieses jahr auch zum ersten mal bikeurlaub machen...nur nix überstürzen sag ich mir



Du kommst mit und sorgst für gute Laune.


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> [email protected], tò[email protected] ntt und lìb!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und mal im Stehen um die vier Ecken?!




die gefahr wäre da...


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ah, ja?! Wann???



rausfinden....


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du kommst mit und sorgst für gute Laune.



@hkn: Du klimperst beruflich doch auch viel auf der Tastatur rum! Wußtest Du eigentlich, dass sich solche Hände vorzüglich zum massieren eignen, quasi dafür geschaffen sind?! Du kommst auf jeden Fall mit!!!


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>



Pah, den ersten Smiley übersehe ich mal großzügig (wie ich nun mal bin)!


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> rausfinden....



Da drin bin ich absoluter Top-Profi! Meine A***** besteht ja quasi auch nur dadraus. Und dann noch meine bescheidene Erfahrung...  Bin quasi der weltbeste Rausfinder  Ich war schon als kleines Kind bei den örtlichen Rausfindern immer der beste! Du mußt es mir dann einfach glauben, wenn ich es herausgefunden habe! Wir hatten es doch eben erst von 24h lang...


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn: Du klimperst beruflich doch auch viel auf der Tastatur rum! Wußtest Du eigentlich, dass sich solche Hände vorzüglich zum massieren eignen, quasi dafür geschaffen sind?! Du kommst auf jeden Fall mit!!!



gehört hab ich davon  aber weiß nicht ob ich eure geschwitzten körper massieren möchte....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie...muss noch bissi nachlesen!

24h hab ich mir letztes Jahr schon vorgenommen und günstiger als in Limburg kommt man da nicht ran, dazu noch mit meinen Lieblings-Bike-Leuten  *schwärm* das verdrängt dann sogar kurzzeitig die Torque gedanken


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da drin bin ich absoluter Top-Profi! Meine A***** besteht ja quasi auch nur dadraus. Und dann noch meine bescheidene Erfahrung...  Bin quasi der weltbeste Rausfinder  Ich war schon als kleines Kind bei den örtlichen Rausfindern immer der beste! Du mußt es mir dann einfach glauben, wenn ich es herausgefunden habe! Wir hatten es doch eben erst von 24h lang...



gerd heute in höchstform...besonders schön ist ->  Bin quasi der weltbeste Rausfinder  


dafür gibts von m ir doppel-daumen-hoch


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> [...] das verdrängt dann sogar kurzzeitig die Torque gedanken



aber nur kurzfristig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie...muss noch bissi nachlesen!
> 
> 24h hab ich mir letztes Jahr schon vorgenommen und günstiger als in Limburg kommt man da nicht ran, dazu noch mit meinen Lieblings-Bike-Leuten  *schwärm* das verdrängt dann sogar kurzzeitig die Torque gedanken



meinst du die 30schleifen startgeld bringen dich ums torque??


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gerd heute in höchstform...besonders schön ist ->  Bin quasi der weltbeste Rausfinder
> 
> 
> dafür gibts von m ir doppel-daumen-hoch


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gehört hab ich davon  aber weiß nicht ob ich eure geschwitzten körper massieren möchte....



Für Dich würde ich sogar meine Beine rasieren!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meinst du die 30schleifen startgeld bringen dich ums torque??



Nein, ich meinte das 30 für 24h sehr günstig sind  und der Gedanke daran mit euch n 24h Race zu bestreiten momentan ein bisschen die Vorfreude aufs Torque überlagert


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gerd heute in höchstform...besonders schön ist ->  Bin quasi der weltbeste Rausfinder
> 
> 
> dafür gibts von m ir doppel-daumen-hoch





wissefux schrieb:


>



 danke  danke  danke


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie...muss noch bissi nachlesen!
> 
> 24h hab ich mir letztes Jahr schon vorgenommen und günstiger als in Limburg kommt man da nicht ran, dazu noch mit meinen Lieblings-Bike-Leuten  *schwärm* das verdrängt dann sogar kurzzeitig die Torque gedanken





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte das 30 für 24h sehr günstig sind  und der Gedanke daran mit euch n 24h Race zu bestreiten momentan ein bisschen die Vorfreude aufs Torque überlagert



 

Ich denke auch schon eine von fünf Minuten nicht mehr ganz so intensiv ans SL...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte das 30 für 24h sehr günstig sind  und der Gedanke daran mit euch n 24h Race zu bestreiten momentan ein bisschen die Vorfreude aufs Torque überlagert




dann fahren wir jetzt einfach alle fünf minuten irgendein rennen oder so und dann brauchen auch alle kein geld mehr für neue bikes und können in roten investieren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Januar 2007)

Ich trink kein roten! Ausserdem steht ja evt noch n Auto an...das zögert das Torque ja eh mal mindestens bis April raus.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich trink kein roten! Ausserdem steht ja evt noch n Auto an...das zögert das Torque ja eh mal mindestens bis April raus.



dann kannste ja dicke jetzt schon bestellen *lach*


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2007)

ist zufällig einer von euch in statischen fragen bewandert ?
hab da nämlich ein problem : nach diversen recherchen hat meine baufirma herausgefunden, dass man den boden im haus nicht mit mehr als 400 kg pro m² belasten darf  .

ich hab aber ein sehr großes und schönes aquarium mit einem endgewicht von ca. 800 kg verteilt auf 1,6 x 0,6 m.
was nun


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist zufällig einer von euch in statischen fragen bewandert ?
> hab da nämlich ein problem : nach diversen recherchen hat meine baufirma herausgefunden, dass man den boden im haus nicht mit mehr als 400 kg pro m² belasten darf  .
> 
> ich hab aber ein sehr großes und schönes aquarium mit einem endgewicht von ca. 800 kg verteilt auf 1,6 x 0,6 m.
> was nun



Fux, jetzt enttäuschst Du mich aber. Stell die eine Hälfte auf einen Quadratmeter und die andere Hälfte auf den nächsten.


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Fux, jetzt enttäuschst Du mich aber. Stell die eine Hälfte auf einen Quadratmeter und die andere Hälfte auf den nächsten.



das is die lösung  , danke caro


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das is die lösung  , danke caro



wenns nicht anders geht: 2 Quadratmeter-Platte unten drunter.


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist zufällig einer von euch in statischen fragen bewandert ?
> hab da nämlich ein problem : nach diversen recherchen hat meine baufirma herausgefunden, dass man den boden im haus nicht mit mehr als 400 kg pro m² belasten darf  .
> 
> ich hab aber ein sehr großes und schönes aquarium mit einem endgewicht von ca. 800 kg verteilt auf 1,6 x 0,6 m.
> was nun



also in der hebezeugindustrie gilt eine sicherheit von faktor 6 zur bruchlast. das heißt, einen schäkel der die aufschrift 1To trägt reißt bei 6To erst ab. wie das nun bei ner deckenkonstruktion ist weiß ich leider nicht, ich denke aber auch, dass es ein unterschied ist, ob du das teil in die zimmermitte oder in die ecke stellst. der tip vom gerd ist aber auch was wert, wenn auch optisch vielleicht nicht so schön, ich würde da vielleicht über eine art podest nachdenken.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Januar 2007)

Alle Plauscher on und nix wird geschrieben?!


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist zufällig einer von euch in statischen fragen bewandert ?
> hab da nämlich ein problem : nach diversen recherchen hat meine baufirma herausgefunden, dass man den boden im haus nicht mit mehr als 400 kg pro m² belasten darf  .



Geht es da um die Tragfähigkeit der Decke oder um die Druckbelastung die vllt. nur der Estrich verträgt. Wenn es die Tragfähigkeit der Decke ist, kannst Du es ja vllt. so stellen, dass es über einer Kellerwand steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

noch ein paar lösungsansätze für das aquariumproblem:

die steinchen hohl ausbohren. 
fische mit edelgas anstatt luft befüllen.
carbonwurzeln mit holzdekor.
scheiben aus leichtbauplexiverbundglas.

etc. pp. ich würde mal im leichtbauforum fragen.


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> noch ein paar lösungsansätze für das aquariumproblem:
> 
> die steinchen hohl ausbohren.
> fische mit edelgas anstatt luft befüllen.
> ...


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Geht es da um die Tragfähigkeit der Decke oder um die Druckbelastung die vllt. nur der Estrich verträgt. Wenn es die Tragfähigkeit der Decke ist, kannst Du es ja vllt. so stellen, dass es über einer Kellerwand steht.



es geht eigentlich nur um den estrich und da vor allem um die darunter befindliche fußbodenheizung, die keinesfalls schaden nehmen darf ...




Maggo schrieb:


> noch ein paar lösungsansätze für das aquariumproblem:
> 
> die steinchen hohl ausbohren.
> fische mit edelgas anstatt luft befüllen.
> ...



ich bin dann mal kurz bei den leichtbauern


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> es geht eigentlich nur um den estrich und da vor allem um die darunter befindliche fußbodenheizung, die keinesfalls schaden nehmen darf ...



Fußbodenheizung! - Mal sehen was noch alles an Fußangeln kommt...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2007)

Ei


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

dich hab ich heut vermisst. ich hab schon des schlimmste befürchtet.

achso:

ei.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Januar 2007)

Heut war ja kein Frei-Tag und morgen werd ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf den Alden fahren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Januar 2007)

Die Heilpraktikerin meint das ich was am Gelenk hab, das meine Nieren zu viel schaffen müssen und das mein Imunsystem ausm Gleichgewicht ist. Ausserdem hat sie noch gesagt das ich zwar die Energie in mir habe, sie aber blockiert wird - daher würde ich mich so matt fühlen. Ab nächster Woche gibts n koktail und sie meint in 3 Monaten bin ich wieder so fit wie ich früher mal war  ich bin gespannt. (son Heilpraktiker is gar nich mal so günstig)


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

super provider hab ich für nen kunden ausgewählt...da geht ne wichtige funktion zur zeit nicht...ganz geile show...es kann zur zeit kein formular versendet werden...gut für ne seite die von sowas lebt...und toll ist auch ne supporthotline die mich nach 5 minuten warten aus der leitung wirft.

hätte ich die mal schön bei uns auf den server geschoben, dann würde wenigstens alles gehen *grummel* die woche ist echt verzwickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar, ich scharré schon mit dén hufén.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> (son Heilpraktiker is gar nich mal so günstig)




richtig und viele von denen sin auch garnicht mal so gut


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aussérdém bin ich immér érnst.....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ernstgemeinte frage: als was? und überhaupt, wenn wir versprechen, euch nicht zu überholen kannst du ja vielleicht als gegenleistung ein paar takte zur taktik sagen


Zum ersten Teil: Eine Betreuerin koordiniert das Team, stoppt die Rundenzeiten vom eigenen und den davor oder dahinter liegenden Teams, damit man weiß, mit wem man kömpft. Ansonsten verliert man völlig den Überblick, gegen wen man jetzt direkt fährt. Desweiteren hat eine Betreuerin immer eine Ersatztrinkflasch dabei, falls man eine verliert und noch ein oder zwei Runden zu fahren hat, geht man auf den Feldern vor der Schaumburg gut ein.
Zum zweiten Teil:     Ne, mal im Ernst. Wenn das mit den Teams so klappt, wie ich mir das momentan vorstelle, dann solltet ihr damit rechnen, daß ich in meinem Team dann der langsamste Fahrer bin. Die anderen sind ergo schneller und daher geh ich davon aus, daß wir euch gleich mehrfach überholen werden.


----------



## Marsmann (25. Januar 2007)

ei gudde wie! ich ikan  vll. zu euch kommen*freu* in den osterferien


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

ei gude marsmann:

wann sind denn ferien, arbeitendes volk weiß das nie so genau, erst wenn man irgendwann in nem tierischen stau steht, kommts einem langsam, dass da was war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Januar 2007)

Ei gude Maik.

Kater: ich denke für uns alle wäre das das erste 24h Rennen und da werden wir vermutlich nicht um irgendwelche Plätze kämpfen. Wenns um Plätze gehen würde dann wäre das ein Team bestehend aus Frank und Gerd nehm ich mal an...


----------



## Marsmann (25. Januar 2007)

ich weiß es nicht so genau.... mir is das auch immer erst bewusst wenn mein klassenkamerad mich fragt: "und was amchst du so ab morgen in den ferien?" dann gucke ich immer ganz doof und frage mich was der von mir will naja mal hofeen das das klappt wenn ja schicke ich euch allen nochmal ne pm und schreibe hier rein


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Zum ersten Teil: Eine Betreuerin koordiniert das Team, stoppt die Rundenzeiten vom eigenen und den davor oder dahinter liegenden Teams, damit man weiß, mit wem man kömpft. Ansonsten verliert man völlig den Überblick, gegen wen man jetzt direkt fährt. Desweiteren hat eine Betreuerin immer eine Ersatztrinkflasch dabei, falls man eine verliert und noch ein oder zwei Runden zu fahren hat, geht man auf den Feldern vor der Schaumburg gut ein.
> Zum zweiten Teil:     Ne, mal im Ernst. Wenn das mit den Teams so klappt, wie ich mir das momentan vorstelle, dann solltet ihr damit rechnen, daß ich in meinem Team dann der langsamste Fahrer bin. Die anderen sind ergo schneller und daher geh ich davon aus, daß wir euch gleich mehrfach überholen werden.



ok, dann frag ich halt ganz ohne androhung, da wir anscheinend nicht die richtigen druckmittel haben: 

kannst du irgendwas zur taktik sagen und evtl auch was zum thema rund um die orga in und mit dem team?? 

wieviel früher sollte man da sein um noch einen "campingplatz" zu ergattern?
wie groß sollte der sein? 
wieviel runden pro mann macht es sinn zu fahren?
was hattet ihr an spare material vor ort?
habt ihr drauf geachtet regelmässig zu pennen?
gabs zeiten in denen niemand aus eurem team auf der strecke war?
ist das grundsätzlich erlaubt?
welches make up habt ihr benutzt, dass 24std. hält?


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude Maik.
> 
> Kater: ich denke für uns alle wäre das das erste 24h Rennen und da werden wir vermutlich nicht um irgendwelche Plätze kämpfen. Wenns um Plätze gehen würde dann wäre das ein Team bestehend aus Frank und Gerd nehm ich mal an...



bis dahin ist die heilpraktikerin mit dir fertig.

ausserdem hast du die caro vergessen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ausserdem hast du die caro vergessen.



 oh ja, stimmt, wie konnte ich nur


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2007)

also nochmal:



Maggo schrieb:


> bis dahin ist die heilpraktikerin mit dir fertig.
> 
> ausserdem hast du die caro vergessen.


----------



## wissefux (25. Januar 2007)

die beste taktik ist : keine taktik !

man kann zwar versuchen, einigermaßen regelmäßige turns zu fahren. durch diverse pannen wird die taktik aber meist in null komma nix über den haufen geschmissen.

kein problem, wenn mal keiner auf der strecke ist. man verliert dann halt zwangsläufig platzierungen ...

erstzmaterial : am besten ein einsatzfähiges zweitbike und genug schläuche ...

ist ne kleine überschaubare familiäre veranstaltung, campingplätze sind kein problem ...


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

na zum anfeuern kann ich mich ja mit bodo einfinden...vielleicht biken wir auch dahin...aber mitfahren...höhöhö...das machen mal schön die anderen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Januar 2007)

maggo: na das nehm ich doch mal stark an

fux: das klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Januar 2007)

Meine Antworten in rot:





Maggo schrieb:


> wieviel früher sollte man da sein um noch einen "campingplatz" zu ergattern? Der Sportplatz dort ist ziemlich groß. Platzmangel ist dort nicht.
> wie groß sollte der sein? Soviel Platz ihr braucht! Auf jeden Fall eine Überdachung mitbringen, damit man Schatten hat.
> wieviel runden pro mann macht es sinn zu fahren? Da gibt es unterschiedliche Taktiken. Das solltet ihr für euch ausmachen.
> was hattet ihr an spare material vor ort? Wirklich viel! Haufenweise Reifen und Schläuche, Ersatz-Laufräder, jede Menge Kleinkram und sogar Ersatzbikes!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kater: ich denke für uns alle wäre das das erste 24h Rennen und da werden wir vermutlich nicht um irgendwelche Plätze kämpfen. Wenns um Plätze gehen würde dann wäre das ein Team bestehend aus Frank und Gerd nehm ich mal an...



Bin gerne dabei!!! Hab schon einige von solchen Rennen im Laufbereich gemacht. 

Eine harte Nummer! Nach Mitternacht möchte man schlafen, geht aber nicht, weil viel zu aufgedreht. Aktiv am Renngeschehne mitmischen ist auch extrem mühsam, weil auch extrem abgekämpft. Dann erweist sich die Härte und vor allem wer mit Sicherheit die Gewinner sind.

Erstaunlich ist die letzte Stunde vor dem Ende, dann ist alles möglich und vor allem Rundenbestzeiten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Januar 2007)

Habe bestimmt 10 solcher Rennen mitgemacht. Die Stimmung ist Super und das Team-Wirgefühl schweisst während solcher Rennen!!! Auch danach ist es nicht mehr alles so wie es war. Jeder offenbart seine psychische Belastungsfähigkeit, übrigens auch die Betreuer!



Maggo schrieb:


> kannst du irgendwas zur taktik sagen und evtl auch was zum thema rund um die orga in und mit dem team??
> 
> wieviel runden pro mann macht es sinn zu fahren? Anfänglich 1 Runde gen, Mitternacht auch mal mehr hintereinander. Ab Morgengrauen wieder weniger Runden. Zum Schluß wieder nur 1 Runde.
> habt ihr drauf geachtet regelmässig zu pennen? Geht nicht viel zu aufgedreht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo liebe Leud,
bin wohl mal wieder ä bissi späd dran ? (kaaaner da) Vor ner halben Std. von der A***** gekommen. Kaan Bock ned mer... schlaaaafe geh'n .... guude N8.

Balduinstein habe ich schon terminlich eingeplant und auch bei maaner [email protected]@schérin (es funzt) schon mal avisiert. Möchte doch mal wieder was in einem Esbit-Kocher brutzeln oder aus einem Camping-Gas-Kocher schlemmen.
Ein kritisches Punkt wird auch das Licht sein; soweit ich das verfolgen konnte, gibt's da keine "Steckdosen" wie auf einem Campingplatz.

@Kater + Fux: oder lieg ich da (hoffentlich) falsch ?

Falls Worst-Case: 
An unsere Elo-Techniker: Kann man mit der Autobatterie über irgend ne Schaltung so ne 12V 3,4 Ah Batterie laden ? (Darf natürlich nicht zu oft sein, aber Anschieben wäre wohl auch kein Thema)


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ...
> Eine harte Nummer! Nach Mitternacht möchte man schlafen, geht aber nicht, weil viel zu aufgedreht. ....



Aaach ned mit 1-2 Glässche Rode vorm Schlafe geh'n ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ein kritisches Punkt wird auch das Licht sein; soweit ich das verfolgen konnte, gibt's da keine "Steckdosen" wie auf einem Campingplatz.
> 
> @Kater + Fux: oder lieg ich da (hoffentlich) falsch ?


Das Rennen ist Anfang Juni und somit schon sehr nah am längsten Tag dran. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann hat man etwa von 22 -5 Uhr Licht gebraucht, wobei die Veranstalter da nichts (nur Heckbeleuchtung Pflicht) vorschreiben. Strom gibt´s, wie du richtig erkannt hast, keinen, aber es ollte doch möglich sein, bei sechs Fahrern für sieben Stunden Licht zu sorgen. Selbst mit ungleichen Fahrzeiten im Dunkeln wird wohl niemand mehr als zwei Stunden Licht benötigen und soviel sollte jeder doch von zu Hause im Akku mitbringen können. Steckdosen gibt es definitv nicht.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Januar 2007)

GN8

mal gucken ob die heutige nacht für micn besser wird...


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das Rennen ist Anfang Juni ....



Danke für die Info's, ich bin wohl noch im Winterschlaf  . 

(Immerhin eine Lösung gefunden, für die es kein Problem gab) 

Guude N8 @@ll


----------



## fUEL (25. Januar 2007)

Freu mich auf starke Gegner in Limburg 

meinen Trainingsrückstand werd ich ja wohl noch aufholen 



Werd jetzt mal mehr auf Schnelligkeit und Kraft trainieren. Für 23 Stunden reicht die Ausdauer ja und in nem  guten6 er Team wird es wohl klappen


----------



## fUEL (26. Januar 2007)

Pennt ihr schoo all?
Nacht dan und tschööö ; schlufft guuud.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (26. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Aaach ned mit 1-2 Glässche Rode vorm Schlafe geh'n ?



Dann vielleicht, aber mit Runden drehen wirds nichts mehr. Eher drehen sich die Runden um einen selbst.
GN8


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude Maik.
> 
> Kater: ich denke für uns alle wäre das das erste 24h Rennen und da werden wir vermutlich nicht um irgendwelche Plätze kämpfen. Wenns um Plätze gehen würde dann wäre das ein Team bestehend aus Frank und Gerd nehm ich mal an...



  

Der Kater kann mich nicht einschüchtern!  Der Hirsch fährt schneller, als ich. Du und die Caro, ihr überholt mich auch regelmäßig. Der Maggo fährt stark und der sdf hat `ne menge Wettkampferfahrung (neben seiner Top-Kondition). Neben dem Spaß werden wir, wenig Pannen vorausgesetzt, eine Platzierung ungleich der letzten haben! 

Vielleicht wird Deine Aufgabe sein, es bewußt langsam angehen zu lassen! Einfach ganz langsam anfangen, auf Deinen Körper hören und schauen, was geht. Ohne entsprechende Erfahrung könnte eine anfängliche Übermotivation am schlimmsten sein.

Ich würde eh vorschlagen, dass wir uns mal `ne Runde aussuchen und es dort gemeinsam 2h-lang krachen lassen!


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na zum anfeuern kann ich mich ja mit bodo einfinden...vielleicht biken wir auch dahin...aber mitfahren...höhöhö...das machen mal schön die anderen



 Ihr müßt aber die Plauscherfanfähnchen schwenken!


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> meinen Trainingsrückstand werd ich ja wohl noch aufholen



gehts noch


----------



## Friendlyman (26. Januar 2007)

E-ma was anneres,
was fahrt ihr morje für Reife?
Speik odder nit Speik des is hier die Frach,
zum wechsele bleibt noch en ganze Dach.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2007)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> E-ma was anneres,
> was fahrt ihr morje für Reife?
> Speik odder nit Speik des is hier die Frach,
> zum wechsele bleibt noch en ganze Dach.
> Gruß Wolfgang



also ich müßte nur mal mein spike-rad aufpumpen  
aber leider stellt sich mir die frage mangels zeit erst gar net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Maggo fährt stark......



  gibts zwei davon  



achso: ei gude wie.


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

moin moin unn gude,

des renne iss hier ja schonn thema nr. 1.  des dauerd doch noch. abbä isch freu misch schonn riesisch da druff.


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Gude Padres,

trainier ned so viel.


----------



## padres-team (26. Januar 2007)

Morsche caroka,
mach i net. fahre ja jeden tach zur arbeit mit dem Bike deshalb ist das so viel.


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2007)

unn, wars heut frisch im schatten ? 

fahr ja sonst auch im winter mit rad zur a*****, aber momentan ist etwas stressig hier, da nehm ich lieber das auto ...


----------



## padres-team (26. Januar 2007)

an der Nidda und am Main waren es -9°, bin heute morgen 40 min gefahren im schnitt bei -7°, ganz schon frisch sage ich.
aber lieber kalt und wolkenlos, wie nass und wind


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> aber lieber kalt und wolkenlos, wie nass und wind



kann isch nur bestätigen.  bin früher auch mim rad zur a******. wenn es rischdisch kald war, konnd isch e zeitlang ersd ma nix redde, weil de mund nemmer funktionierd had wesche de käld.


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> kann isch nur bestätigen.  bin früher auch mim rad zur a******. wenn es rischdisch kald war, konnd isch e zeitlang ersd ma nix redde, weil de mund nemmer funktionierd had wesche de käld.



bei ner frau nicht das allerschlimmste.....vielleicht schlag ich unseren mädels das auch mal vor. *duckundweg*


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Ei



Maggo schrieb:


> bei ner frau nicht das allerschlimmste.....vielleicht schlag ich unseren mädels das auch mal vor. *duckundweg*


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Fabienne da gibts noch zwei drei Sachen draussen zuerledigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei ner frau nicht das allerschlimmste.....vielleicht schlag ich unseren mädels das auch mal vor. *duckundweg*



den komendar wolld isch bei mir schonn eibaun.  isch dachd isch lass *eusch* die freud des zu schreiwe.


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fabienne da gibts noch zwei drei Sachen draussen zuerledigen



    
da bisde ja widder....


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

gude uwe.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> da bisde ja widder....



wo soll ich auch sonsts sein 



Maggo schrieb:


> gude uwe.



gude Maggo und nadürlisch ach em Carosche


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Gibts heut Punkte?
Ich weis ja noch net ob ich mich net besser gleich uff die Couch lesche soll.


Brrrrrrrrrrrrr sieht das Kalt aus da draußen. Mal schauen was Fabienne sagt wenn se wieder reinkommt, achne, die sagt dann ja nix mehr  da geh ich halt mal gleich auf die Couch.....


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gibts heut Punkte?
> Ich weis ja noch net ob ich mich net besser gleich uff die Couch lesche soll.
> 
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrr sieht das Kalt aus da draußen. Mal schauen was Fabienne sagt wenn se wieder reinkommt, achne, die sagt dann ja nix mehr  da geh ich halt mal gleich auf die Couch.....



da hasd de ja schonn 6 pungde....


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> E-ma was anneres,
> was fahrt ihr morje für Reife?
> Speik odder nit Speik des is hier die Frach,
> zum wechsele bleibt noch en ganze Dach.
> Gruß Wolfgang



Moje,

isch hoff, des mer noch kaane brauchd. Aachendlisch sinn ja nur klaane Fläche vereist.


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

laut wedderberischt werns um die null krád. hört sich also eher nach schlammreifen an.


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> den komendar wolld isch bei mir schonn eibaun.  isch dachd isch lass *eusch* die freud des zu schreiwe.



Wie lieb se sisch um uns sorschd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

achso: gúdén móíjé gérd.


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso: gúdén móíjé gérd.



Môjê Mâggô!


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Mosche arachne,

wie gehds dann so. simmer schonn wach.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> da hasd de ja schonn 6 pungde....



aber nur wen die Fabienne se eintrache tut wenn ich auch noch selbst ufftehe muß gibts 8 pkt.




Arachne schrieb:


> Moje,
> 
> isch hoff, des mer noch kaane brauchd. Aachendlisch sinn ja nur klaane Fläche vereist.



Moie Gerd

So langsam hab ich Angst um Dich Gerd. Schau mal auf die Uhr. Habe se e Baustelle neben Deinem Schlafzimmer eröffnet?


----------



## fUEL (26. Januar 2007)

Moin zusamme!
Mein Aussenthermometer zeischt - 14,5 Grad an und des is noch in de Näh vom Haus, so dass es wohl noch 1 Grad kälter iss. 
Das iss e word uiuiui.

Konnt mich ned uffraffe drausse sein zu wolle und war uff em ergo und jetzt weiter warmdusche und a.......gehen.

Hurra, die Küch ist (fast) fertig.
Muss jetzt alle Schublade widder uffräume und es fehle noch e paar Glasteile, abber se sieht jetzt so aus wie se bestellt wurd.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusamme!
> Mein Aussenthermometer zeischt - 14,5 Grad an und des is noch in de Näh vom Haus, so dass es wohl noch 1 Grad kälter iss.
> Das iss e word uiuiui.
> 
> ...



Dann kannst de ja jetzt was scheenes fer die Plauscher koche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Immer wenn ich komm geht Ihr weg, seid Ihr neidisch


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mosche arachne,
> 
> wie gehds dann so. simmer schonn wach.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Moie Gerd
> 
> So langsam hab ich Angst um Dich Gerd. Schau mal auf die Uhr. Habe se e Baustelle neben Deinem Schlafzimmer eröffnet?



Kei Angst, isch bin ned werglich wach...


----------



## Deifel (26. Januar 2007)

Ich soll Euch schöne Grüsse von meinem Chef ausrichten, der will Euch kennenlernen


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Ich soll Euch schöne Grüsse von meinem Chef ausrichten, der will Euch kennenlernen



Vor schefs habb isch kaa angsd.  die abbä nach ner zeid vor mir.


----------



## Deifel (26. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Vor schefs habb isch kaa angsd.  die abbä nach ner zeid vor mir.





Hättest Du Lust unten bei uns einzusteigen?


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Hättest Du Lust unten bei uns einzusteigen?


als engel der ich bin.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie!
bevor ich nachlese:
@maggo................antwort bitte 
@arachne..............bin 4.-6. dabei  du auch


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @maggo................antwort bitte



ín árbéít.


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2007)

deifel zu, der kerl gibt ka ruh  

jetz will er aach noch unsern engel abwerbe  
ich glaab, dem brennd de kittel


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ihr müßt aber die Plauscherfanfähnchen schwenken!



Die müssen mit den Trikots entworfen und bestellt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Die müssen mit den Trikots entworfen und bestellt werden



Rode Fänchen müsse es aber sein.

@Deifel: Es Carosche gebbe mir net her


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> kann isch nur bestätigen.  bin früher auch mim rad zur a******. wenn es rischdisch kald war, konnd isch e zeitlang ersd ma nix redde, weil de mund nemmer funktionierd had wesche de käld.



Schwer vorstellbar..........................


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Was is en jetzt am WE. Wird am Sonntach gefahrn?


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @arachne..............bin 4.-6. dabei   du auch



Du auch. 
Yes.


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was is en jetzt am WE. Wird am Sonntach gefahrn?



frag mal hibike! von mir aus gern.


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> deifel zu, der kerl gibt ka ruh
> 
> jetz will er aach noch unsern engel abwerbe
> ich glaab, dem brennd de kittel



Kaa angsd.......der dud winsele damid ihr misch widder zurücknemmd.


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Schwer vorstellbar..........................



bin isch so schlimm.


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @arachne..............bin 4.-6. dabei  du auch



insider oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> bin isch so schlimm.




am geschlecht gemessen? NEIN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

89.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> frag mal hibike! von mir aus gern.



Des kann doch net sein das du immer noch warte tust  

Des sind ja direkt rotwildische Geschäftsgebaren


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> frag mal hibike! von mir aus gern.



Jo, da ward isch aach noch uff handschuh.  die hamm abbä nix versproche. isch wer hald nochema kaale finger grien.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> insider oder hab ich was verpasst?



Mir sin die Aussenseiter, ich waas ach von nix


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des kann doch net sein das du immer noch warte tust
> 
> Des sind ja direkt rotwildische Geschäftsgebaren



ich hoff, dasses heut da iss.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Irschendwie scheine mir zu weit ausse zu stehe in dem Kreis, nur wenns se laut genuch babbeln kriee mir was mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> am geschlecht gemessen? NEIN!



des iss in ordnung.


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

genau, die "kollegen" braten da ihr eigenes süppchen.


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> insider oder hab ich was verpasst?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mir sin die Aussenseiter, ich waas ach von nix


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mir sin die Aussenseiter, ich waas ach von nix



Am 04.-06.05.07 veranstaltet die Dimb eine "Pfälzer Burgentour".  
Guggst Du hier


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Ich muss mich jetzt mal von Euch losreißen. Mein kleines Schwarzes schreit nach Öl und bewegt werden will es auch.


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Am 04.-06.05.07 veranstaltet die Dimb eine "Pfälzer Burgentour".
> Guggst Du hier



zwei Übernachtungen mit Frühstück für 48 ! 

Das haben zumindest mal der Fux und Maggo im Gimbi vom Kater gehört... Ned nur Plausche, sonnern aach ma zuhörn! Un aach ned glaach widder vergesse. Odder aanen ham, der Dich draa erinnerd. Dange!!!


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich muss mich jetzt mal von Euch losreißen. Mein kleines Schwarzes schreit nach Öl und bewegt werden will es auch.



Des will heud Abend aach beweechd wern!  Wußdest Du des noch ned?


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zwei Übernachtungen mit Frühstück für 48 !
> 
> Das haben zumindest mal der Fux und Maggo im Gimbi vom Kater gehört... Ned nur Plausche, sonnern aach ma zuhörn! Un aach ned glaach widder vergesse. Odder aanen ham, der Dich draa erinnerd. Dange!!!



Un hier hab isch schonema druff hiegewiese!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Un hier hab isch schonema druff hiegewiese!



Haste schone Bestätigung?


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zwei Übernachtungen mit Frühstück für 48 !
> 
> Das haben zumindest mal der Fux und Maggo im Gimbi vom Kater gehört... Ned nur Plausche, sonnern aach ma zuhörn! Un aach ned glaach widder vergesse. Odder aanen ham, der Dich draa erinnerd. Dange!!!



echt  



Arachne schrieb:


> Un hier hab isch schonema druff hiegewiese!



is ja gut, klaaner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Haste schone Bestätigung?



Ja!   Un Du aach?


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> echt
> 
> 
> 
> is ja gut, klaaner



un isch mußd trotzdem draa erinnerd wern...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zwei Ãbernachtungen mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck fÃ¼r 48 â¬!
> 
> Das haben zumindest mal der Fux und Maggo im Gimbi vom Kater gehÃ¶rt...


Ich weiÃ nur vom Termin. Die weiteren Sachen wirst du von der DIMB-Website haben. Die Tour macht nÃ¤mlich PrÃ¤si bzw. die DIMB an sich, nicht ich. Also keine IG-Tour.


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur vom Termin. Die weiteren Sachen wirst du von der DIMB-Website haben. Die Tour macht nämlich Präsi bzw. die DIMB an sich, nicht ich. Also keine IG-Tour.



Ja, genau. Im Gimbi hattest Du nur vom Termin erzählt und dass der Präsi alles auf der DIMB-SIDE online gestellt hat.


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zwei Übernachtungen mit Frühstück für 48 !
> 
> Das haben zumindest mal der Fux und Maggo im Gimbi vom Kater gehört... Ned nur Plausche, sonnern aach ma zuhörn! Un aach ned glaach widder vergesse. Odder aanen ham, der Dich draa erinnerd. Dange!!!



Dank der schee förs erinnern....


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Des will heud Abend aach beweechd wern!  Wußdest Du des noch ned?



Habb misch vorhinn dodal verplauscht.  da isch noch en wischdische termin hadd bin isch gaa ned bis zum schwarze gekomme...


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Un hier hab isch schonema druff hiegewiese!



Deswesche hadd isch des schonn im Kalender stehn.....


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Haste schone Bestätigung?



Isch habb aa.


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Deswesche hadd isch des schonn im Kalender stehn.....




ich hab keinen kalender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab keinen kalender.



Meldet Ihr Euch noch an?  Bitte, bitte, bitte.........da können wir  und  und .  ...........natürlich auch biken.


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...........natürlich auch biken.


 Muß das sein???


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

bei mir wirds wohl nix. die wollen wohl, dass ich an diesem WE a******. ich könnt grad nicht mehr aufhörn zu fluchen.....fürs WE seh ich auch immer schwärzer.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

gude wie? 

gute nachricht vom doc...von ihm aus kann ich wieder in den sattel...komisch, das der sagt "kein ding mach nur" und ich eher noch denke "da könnt ja doch noch was passieren"

naja am sonntag mal ne ganz kleine tour zum einrollen


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir wirds wohl nix. die wollen wohl, dass ich an diesem WE a******. ich könnt grad nicht mehr aufhörn zu fluchen.....fürs WE seh ich auch immer schwärzer.



Maggo


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude wie?
> 
> gute nachricht vom doc...von ihm aus kann ich wieder in den sattel...komisch, das der sagt "kein ding mach nur" und ich eher noch denke "da könnt ja doch noch was passieren"
> 
> naja am sonntag mal ne ganz kleine tour zum einrollen



Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Maggo



wenn des teil net bis morsch kimmt muss ich mer was einfalle lasse.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Super!




*lach* das seh bzw, merk ich dann


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* das seh bzw, merk ich dann



Naja, zumindest ist es super, dass der Doc keine Bedenken mehr hat!


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn des teil net bis morsch kimmt muss ich mer was einfalle lasse.



Irgend einen Ausgleich brauchst Du! Und wenn ich Dir mein Hardtail leihe...


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest ist es super, dass der Doc keine Bedenken mehr hat!



ja finde ich auch klasse und der lacht die ganze zeit...also wenn du auch sowas mal haben solltest. der ist bei dir direkt um die ecke


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irgend einen Ausgleich brauchst Du! Und wenn ich Dir mein Hardtail leihe...



merkst du dass ich nicht ausgeglichen bin?


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

@sdf...was will denn dein kumpel für so ne 3*5 watt LED leuchte haben?


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> @sdf...was will denn dein kumpel für so ne 3*5 watt LED leuchte haben?



sdf hat recherchiert und gekauft, mein Neffe hat gelötet. Ich würde mir es erst mal anschaun, wenn es eine komplette Lampe geworden ist.

@sdf: was fehlt noch?


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> merkst du dass ich nicht ausgeglichen bin?



ha, ha, ...


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

ich ruf nachher einfach mal wild in der weltgeschichte umher, sollte ja nicht so ein akt werden ein sw zu bekommen. die moral von der geschicht, traue keinem händler nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich ruf nachher einfach mal wild in der weltgeschichte umher, sollte ja nicht so ein akt werden ein sw zu bekommen. die moral von der geschicht, traue keinem händler nicht.



in Richtung Mainz rufe, solange ich noch hier bin.


----------



## fUEL (26. Januar 2007)

Kilian und ich haben schon die bestätigung für die Pfalz


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kilian und ich haben schon die bestätigung für die Pfalz



Super, dann sind wir schon mindestens zu fünft!


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

GÉRD, DÚ BÍST ÁB SÓFÓRT MÉÍN LÍÉBLÍNGSPLÁÚSCHÉR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> GÉRD, DÚ BÍST ÁB SÓFÓRT MÉÍN LÍÉBLÍNGSPLÁÚSCHÉR!!!!!!!!!!



Ach was, mach ich doch nur, weil Du unser Teamchef bist und es Punkte für unser Team gibt!


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

gude crazy,

der gerd iss de beste. ich überleg grad, ob ich des in meine signatur aufnehm.


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude crazy,
> 
> der gerd iss de beste. ich überleg grad, ob ich des in meine signatur aufnehm.



 Aaaaahhhhrg.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

Ich kann dir sogar mein Fully geben  kann ja eh nicht fahrn...
Ich hab noch ein Deore Schaltwerk hier liegen das ich nicht brauche, hat auch erst 4000km drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sogar mein Fully geben  kann ja eh nicht fahrn...
> Ich hab noch ein Deore Schaltwerk hier liegen das ich nicht brauche, hat auch erst 4000km drauf.



Der Maggo redet nicht so komisch, weil ich ihm mein Hardtail leihen würde. Ich bringe ihm was von hier mit...


----------



## Cheetah (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo!!! 
Es grüßt euch ein KFLer.
Seit ihr vielleicht hier http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de  mit dabei? Während man nicht fährt, könnte man schon flauschig plauschen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

Achso


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sogar mein Fully geben  kann ja eh nicht fahrn...
> Ich hab noch ein Deore Schaltwerk hier liegen das ich nicht brauche, hat auch erst 4000km drauf.



passt nicht zu den triggern, nen shimano shifter hätte ich hier auch. danke trotzdem.




GERD IST COOL.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> GERD IST COOL.



ohne Zweifel  immerhin ist er MTB-er


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> Es grüßt euch ein KFLer.
> Seit ihr vielleicht hier http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de  mit dabei? Während man nicht fährt, könnte man schon flauschig plauschen.



Hi Frank, hatten wir bisher nicht vor.

Beim 4. Bike around the clock wollen wir uns als nächstes die Nacht um die Ohren schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (26. Januar 2007)

Es könnte sein, dass der harte Kern dort auch einschlägt. Planungen laufen bereits.


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass der harte Kern dort auch einschlägt. Planungen laufen bereits.



Ihr seid wohl recht race-orientiert!?

Wir von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen eigentlich weniger. Bei uns steht doch der Spaß weiter im Vordergrund.  Als Plauscher werden wir dieses Jahr unser erstes Rennen bestreiten.


----------



## Cheetah (26. Januar 2007)

Wir sind eher Grill, Bikelampenbau  und Stammtisch orientiert.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3871


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wir sind eher Grill, Bikelampenbau  und Stammtisch orientiert.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3871



Das würde schon eher passen, als die Platzierung des KFL-Teams!


----------



## puremalt (26. Januar 2007)

Ich wär auch gern inner Palz dabei, die besteht ja fast nur aus Singletrails. Gibt bei uns nix besseres.....ausser der Saarschleifenmarathon  , aber der iss grad an demselbe WE


----------



## Cheetah (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das würde schon eher passen, als die Platzierung des KFL-Teams!


Unser harter Kern rekrutiert sich aus folgenden WPteams:
F i t f u c k e r f i v e 
IBC DIMB Racing Team 30 plus
FrauenSpaßTeam


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Unser harter Kern rekrutiert sich aus folgenden WPteams:
> F i t f u c k e r f i v e
> IBC DIMB Racing Team 30 plus
> FrauenSpaßTeam



Hmmm, letzteres klingt interessant!  

Hier am Taunus ist alles etwas verwoben und -mischt. Ich kenne die meisten Fahrer/innen aus den Teams

Taunusplauscher 1
AAA Taunusplauscher 2
IBC DIMB Racing Team Taunus

und auch noch ein paar aus den AWB- und Eisbären-Teams.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen eigentlich weniger. Bei uns steht doch der Spaß weiter im Vordergrund.  Als Plauscher werden wir dieses Jahr unser erstes Rennen bestreiten.



Wir fahren am liebsten:
gaaaaaaaanz langsam bergauf, Treppen, Steine, seit neustem Absätze bis 20cm Höhe schnell bergab und auch ganz steil macht Spaß


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir fahren am liebsten:
> gaaaaaaaanz langsam bergauf, Treppen, Steine, seit neustem Absätze bis 20cm Höhe schnell bergab und auch ganz steil macht Spaß



Whow, jetzt sprichst Du von Dir schon in der Mehrzahl!  Läßt sich die Anzeige der Waage nicht mehr anders interpretieren?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Na gut dann eben ich...hmpf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

Uwe: die Absatz cm Zahl musst du glaub ich ein bisschen nach oben korrigieren 

@ all mit Torque oder SL Gedanken: ein Bikepark besuch wird wohl nicht mehr um uns herum kommen


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe: die Absatz cm Zahl musst du glaub ich ein bisschen nach oben korrigieren
> 
> @ all mit Torque oder SL Gedanken: ein Bikepark besuch wird wohl nicht mehr um uns herum kommen



@all mit Torque und SL Gedanken: Pah, da brauch ich keins von den Dingern, da kann ich den Hirsch mal richtig quälen


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @all mit Torque und SL Gedanken: Pah, da brauch ich keins von den Dingern, da kann ich den Hirsch mal richtig quälen



@uwe:  , aber der gerd, der ist trotzdem cool, auch ohne rad.


----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

@wissefux

bin gerade bei den dirtbikern vorbeigekommen.
einer hat nach dir gefragt. die vermissen dich schon. 
die haben auch schon wieder an ihren jumps rumgebastelt. da traue ich mich jetzt nicht mehr zu fahren.


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe: die Absatz cm Zahl musst du glaub ich ein bisschen nach oben korrigieren



Die Uphill-Geschwindigkeit auch!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

Ich hab ja auch nur von den Leuten geschrieben die dran denken   weil das reicht ja schon um die nötige Motivation zu haben.


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @all mit Torque und SL Gedanken: Pah, da brauch ich keins von den Dingern, da kann ich den Hirsch mal richtig quälen



 Armer Roter Hirsch....


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

ich geh mal fühlen, wie kalt es draußen ist...


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe: die Absatz cm Zahl musst du glaub ich ein bisschen nach oben korrigieren
> 
> @ all mit Torque oder SL Gedanken: ein Bikepark besuch wird wohl nicht mehr um uns herum kommen



rischtisch...ich leih mir dann gleich so nen doppelbrückending für nen 40er am tag...dann kann ich wenigstens sau sein und mein armes torque schonen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich geh mal fühlen, wie kalt es draußen ist...



und?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> rischtisch...ich leih mir dann gleich so nen doppelbrückending für nen 40er am tag...dann kann ich wenigstens sau sein und mein armes torque schonen



*schäm* aber so wirds bei mir wohl auch ausgehen


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und?



Wenn mer beim fahren gut eingepackt ist is es net kalt


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *schäm* aber so wirds bei mir wohl auch ausgehen



warum schämen...es gibt einfach bikes die für nen park gemacht sind und halt unsere ;-) warum richtig geld verheizen, wenn man es auch für nen fuffi kann (im fall der fälle - hab ja nicht vor da was kaputt zu machen)


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn mer beim fahren gut eingepackt ist is es net kalt



das muss ich ja dieses jahr erstmal ausprobieren. bei den letzten nightrides wurde mir schon irgendwann kühl...jedenfalls an den unterarmen und den zehen. für die unterarme habe ich nun für den fall der fälle noch armlinge dabei, aber bei den füßen weiß ich noch nicht so recht...vielleicht brauche ich auch noch ne heizung...weil 2 socken, mit goretex xcr schuh (wasser- und winddicht) ohne cleats sind trotzdem nicht richtig warm


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

hkn: ich denke du hast von uns allen (zusammen mitm bodo) das Bike-Park geeignetste Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

hkn: so ne elektrische Heizunh (die vom TCM kann man am einfachsten tunen ) steht bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Winter-must-have Liste. Bin da wie ne Frau, immer kalte Füsse


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

nur noch 6 Beiträge bis zur 14.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: ich denke du hast von uns allen (zusammen mitm bodo) das Bike-Park geeignetste Bike



das ist schon klar, aber es ist halt nur light ausgabe von ner harten bikepark-sau


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: so ne elektrische Heizunh (die vom TCM kann man am einfachsten tunen ) steht bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Winter-must-have Liste. Bin da wie ne Frau, immer kalte Füsse



mal gucken, ne gute mir den akkus in der sohle kostet aber läppische 200+ EUR...das ist mir zuviel


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nur noch 6 Beiträge bis zur 14.



das schaffen wir schon...bin ich mir sicher


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

na nu schreibt mal was


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

die vom TCM kost 40â¬


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

14000


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

-edit- ach verdammt, scheiß 30sec da


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

*rofl* net schlimm..nächstes mal bist du mit dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

ich hät mir die TCM holen sollen als ich die Gelegenheit dazu hatte...


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die vom TCM kost 40



http://cgi.ebay.de/Ski-Schuh-Sohlen...ryZ13392QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fUEL (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hät mir die TCM holen sollen als ich die Gelegenheit dazu hatte...



Ich hab welche von Mematec, die Akkus waren leider nach dem ersten Winter reif für die Tonne.
Die Dinger kompensieren bei minus 5 Grad für gute 3 bis 4 Stunden die Klickies, so daß die Kältebrücke sozusagen beheizt wird.
Trotzdem braucht man Überschuhe, allerdings nur dünne Socken, damit genug Zirkulation da ist und der ganze Fuß warm bleibt.

Hatte die gestern an und war auch froh drüber, weil ich solange warme Füße hatte bis ich die Dinger ausgeschaltet hab; und dann waren die Füße in 2 Minuten kalt beim Biertrinken mit Kater und Peter im Gewächshaus.

Dem Peter geht es nicht so klasse heute, da er gestern kopfüber eingeschlagen ist( Helm Oberschale und Innenleben waren dann zwei Teile)

Er hat überall blaue Flecken aber nix gebrochen(ausserdemhelm).

@hkn der Helm, der zu verkaufen war gehört nun meinem Schwager; Dein Kumpel sollte aber nicht weiter ohne Helm fahren, weil hätte der Peter keinen aufgehabt gestern hätte der jetzt wohl ein Problem mit seiner Hirnschale vorne links, so es den Helm geknackt hat.

Sonst war die Tour schön und wenn man das Eis umfährt und die vielen liegenden Bäume umwandert hat kann man auch manchmal ein paar km am Stück machen


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

oder auch net

http://www.sportolino.de/Therm_IC_Footwarmer_Supermax_Classic_Set.htm#


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Dem Peter geht es nicht so klasse heute, da er gestern kopfüber eingeschlagen ist( Helm Oberschale und Innenleben waren dann zwei Teile.
> 
> Er hat überall blaue Flecken aber nix gebrochen(ausserdemhelm).



puh, noch maö glück gehabt



fUEL schrieb:


> @hkn der Helm, der zu verkaufen war gehört nun meinem Schwager; Dein Kumpel sollte aber nicht weiter ohne Helm fahren, weil hätte der Peter keinen aufgehabt gestern hätte der jetzt wohl ein Problem mit seiner Hirnschale vorne links, so es den Helm geknackt hat.



ich werds ihm noch mal ans herz legen, rede ihm ja schon länger zu. immerhin hat er ja schon interesse an nem helm bekundet...ich bin also guter dinge und mit dem vorfall wirds bestimmt noch mal ne ecke einfacher...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> oder auch net
> 
> http://www.sportolino.de/Therm_IC_Footwarmer_Supermax_Classic_Set.htm#



du hast die 170,xx unten gesehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

Peter: gute Besserung


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2007)

Hier ist es bestenfalls kühl. Ist zumindest gut auszuhalten. 

War Einkaufen und habe den Fehler gemacht Radwege zu benutzen. Ich bin da eh immer hochkonzentriert. Hat diesmal aber nicht gereicht. Aus Mainz raus fuhr ein Mann und ein Mädchen mit `nem Instrument auf dem Rücken vor mir. Der Mann scherte ein wenig nach rechts aus, schaute sich um und machte mir Platz. Er wollte die Straße überqueren. Das Mädel machte das alles unkomplizierter: Sie stellte ihr Rad quer und blieb stehen... Puffdengelboingschlitterbummbatsch später konnten die Autofahrer einen wirren Knäul aus zwei Rädern und zwei Personen bewundern.  Das Mädel war relativ frei. Ich lag auf ihrem Rad. Mein Rucksack hatte sich in ihrem Rad verheddert und mein Blauer auch. Dazwischen kam ich mir erstmal ziemlich hilflos vor... Scheint aber außer einer kleinen Knieprellung  nichts weiter passiert zu sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

das is nur weil du immer so schnell fährst!  ausserdem weißt du doch das man bei Kindern (leider!) mit allem rechnen muss, nur nicht mit sinnigem Verhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (26. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier ist es bestenfalls kühl. Ist zumindest gut auszuhalten.
> 
> War Einkaufen und habe den Fehler gemacht Radwege zu benutzen. Ich bin da eh immer hochkonzentriert. Hat diesmal aber nicht gereicht. Aus Mainz raus fuhr ein Mann und ein Mädchen mit `nem Instrument auf dem Rücken vor mir. Der Mann scherte ein wenig nach rechts aus, schaute sich um und machte mir Platz. Er wollte die Straße überqueren. Das Mädel machte das alles unkomplizierter: Sie stellte ihr Rad quer und blieb stehen... Puffdengelboingschlitterbummbatsch später konnten die Autofahrer einen wirren Knäul aus zwei Rädern und zwei Personen bewundern.  Das Mädel war relativ frei. Ich lag auf ihrem Rad. Mein Rucksack hatte sich in ihrem Rad verheddert und mein Blauer auch. Dazwischen kam ich mir erstmal ziemlich hilflos vor... Scheint aber außer einer kleinen Knieprellung  nichts weiter passiert zu sein.



Das hat aber ausser dem dicken Knie wohl noch den Ausschluß aus der Dimb zur Folge - denk an die Trailrules, halte Dein Rad unter Kontrolle Vielleicht Quax, der Bruchpilot - war se hübsch?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @all mit Torque und SL Gedanken: Pah, da brauch ich keins von den Dingern, da kann ich den Hirsch mal richtig quälen



 ?


----------



## fUEL (26. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ?



Glaub, der denkt: Totwild sei ein Hirsch, so nach der Devise fährst de schon oder schraubst de noch wäre das eher en Elch im Lightformat.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

ei gude Peter!  schön das du noch on gehen kannst


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ?



was soll ich sagen


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Peter!  schön das du noch on gehen kannst



ähhh, anderer Peter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Peter!  schön das du noch on gehen kannst



Glaub *der *Peter und mei Schwester- das gäb einen Toten 
Es ist mein Schwager Peter gewesen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

oh  sorry dann für die Verwechslung aber auch an deinen Schwager Peter gute Besserung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

Schau schon std. lang Freeridevideos...s kribbelt richtig


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Peter!  schön das du noch on gehen kannst



Ich sitze im Warmen und bin fit beim Roten...........  
Es geht um den Schwager-Peter...........oder glaubst Du, daß ich bei diesen Temperaturen im Gewächshaus Bier dringe


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

mach Dich raus...ich will das auch nochmal, drei Pünktchen wärn ne feine Sache


----------



## fUEL (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Schau schon std. lang Freeridevideos...s kribbelt richtig



Dann Dir auch mal gute Besserung und quäl dich ned so vorm Fernseher, du derfst erst, wenn de gesund bist.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was soll ich sagen



Entschuligung?


----------



## fUEL (26. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich sitze im Warmen und bin fit beim Roten...........
> Es geht um den Schwager-Peter...........oder glaubst Du, daß ich bei diesen Temperaturen im Gewächshaus Bier dringe



ei guude des macht doch geschmeidig und wirkt bei Frauen, wenn de so en rischtische Kerl bist, der auch noch im Gewächshaus Bier trinkt nachdem er übber 30 Bäume geklettert ist und ne heftige Bodenprobe genommen hat. 

De indiana jones is en dreck degege  - als belohnung kommt Lara Croft


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

Das mit dem Gesund kommt schon wieder, bin da jetzt guter Dinge


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Januar 2007)

Ei gude, Frank  Lara Croft is ok.........im Warmen 
Sach dem Sch.......Peter nen lieben Gruß, hoffentlich ist alles i.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

Was is dann hier los?! Kaum die 14t geknackt und schon schweigen alle


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Nix los, die machen alle Punkte, soll ich auch nochmal?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

Warst du heut beim Alde?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Warst du heut beim Alde?



Nein, bin nur im Flachen rumgeeiert. Vorhin hats angefangen zu schneien, da wär ich schon nochmal raus, hat aber leider gleich wieder aufgehört.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

sehr vernünftig 
hier hats wohl auch geschneit  gar nicht mitbekommen vor lauter Freeridevideos  aber nur 2 oder 3cm  wär mein Kumpel nicht so ein Stubenhocker mit Hausarest sobalds dunkel ist würd ich ja direkt die Lampe dranbauen und ganz gemütlich ne kleine Runde durch den frischen Schnee mit ihm fahren  aber allein im dunkeln mag ich net


----------



## arkonis (26. Januar 2007)

das mit dem Eis ist mir nicht ganz geheuer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

Eis?


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

es schaltwerk iss dran. GERD DU BIST DER BESTE, hab ich das heut schon erwähnt? sonntag steht also hoffentlich nichts mehr im wege.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

Jetzt weiß ich was de Gerd dir mitbringt  De Gerd is halt en Gude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

gerd for president!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2007)

So, ich verabschiede mich mal, morgen um 800 im Neuschnee Fahrstd 

gn8 & tschöö


----------



## wissefux (26. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @wissefux
> 
> bin gerade bei den dirtbikern vorbeigekommen.
> einer hat nach dir gefragt. die vermissen dich schon.
> die haben auch schon wieder an ihren jumps rumgebastelt. da traue ich mich jetzt nicht mehr zu fahren.



hi ! hab anfang der woche den "backflipboy"   im sindlingerwiesenpark auf dem heimweg von der a***** getroffen. luis war gerade mit einem kumpel auf dem weg zum dirtpark.
wir sind dann fast bis dahin zusammen gefahren, wobei die 2 jungs permanent faxen mit ihren bikes gemacht haben  
von fahren konnte keine wirklich rede sein, jeder bordstein wurde mitgenommen, so wie ich einst auf dem skateboard  

weiß gar net, warum die mich vermissen   so doll bin ich ja net gerade da unnerwegs gewesen, eher vergleichbar mit "eddy the eagle"  




habkeinnick schrieb:


> 14000



glückwunsch


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> es schaltwerk iss dran. GERD DU BIST DER BESTE, hab ich das heut schon erwähnt? sonntag steht also hoffentlich nichts mehr im wege.


Wann + wo wollt Ihr denn fahren ?

Wobei ich nun wg. meiner a*****bedingten Defizite der letzten 3 Wochen naturgemäß nicht grad die Eiger-Nordwand bezwingen will 

Edit: Die Prüfer sinn wech 
Edit2: (vergässe) Guuude obend zamme.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> es schaltwerk iss dran. GERD DU BIST DER BESTE, hab ich das heut schon erwähnt? sonntag steht also hoffentlich nichts mehr im wege.



Wie wärs mit Fuchstanz...................................Kaffee trinken


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wann + wo wollt Ihr denn fahren ?
> 
> Wobei ich nun wg. meiner a*****bedingten Defizite der letzten 3 Wochen naturgemäß nicht grad die Eiger-Nordwand bezwingen will
> 
> ...




guuuuude carsten,

eiger nordwand fällt flach, ich muss abends arbeiten. wird also doch eher der taunus....wobei das mal wieder noch überhaupt nicht klar ist. mal schauen was der morgige tag bringt. peters vorschlag klingt schonmal nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (26. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Fuchstanz...................................Kaffee trinken



gebongt


----------



## Arachne (27. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Fuchstanz...................................Kaffee trinken



ok!


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Januar 2007)

so auch mal wieder was posten


----------



## Arachne (27. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so auch mal wieder was posten



oh prima!  Was denn?


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Januar 2007)

k.a. hauptsache irgendwas. überlege ob ich morgen mich mal aufs bike setze...müsste ja dann vielleicht die spikes aufziehen...wenn es am sonntag aber schon wieder matschig wird, kann ich sie auch gleich ablassen und dann erst fahren


----------



## Arachne (27. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> k.a. hauptsache irgendwas. überlege ob ich morgen mich mal aufs bike setze...müsste ja dann vielleicht die spikes aufziehen...wenn es am sonntag aber schon wieder matschig wird, kann ich sie auch gleich ablassen und dann erst fahren



Wir (caroka, sdf und ich) waren vorhin gut zweidreiviertel Stunden im Schneegestöber unterwegs. Man (und frau...) konnte keine Eisflächen mehr erkennen!  Ich hätte gerne Spikes gehabt.


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Januar 2007)

war ja bei bodo dvd gucken und auf dem heimweg war es schon ne arge rutscherei...bei mir vor der tür ist auch geschlossene minischneedecke. na mal morgen schauen, ob ich mir und meinem hintern traue


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Schau schon std. lang Freeridevideos...s kribbelt richtig



Welche?



Arachne schrieb:


> Wir (caroka, sdf und ich) waren vorhin gut zweidreiviertel Stunden im Schneegestöber unterwegs. Man (und frau...) konnte keine Eisflächen mehr erkennen!  Ich hätte gerne Spikes gehabt.



Das hätt ein geknatter und geknirsche gegewe. Ansonsten wäre der Lindenberg heute im Schneegestöber pflicht gewese.


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir (caroka, sdf und ich) waren vorhin gut zweidreiviertel Stunden im Schneegestöber unterwegs. Man (und frau...) konnte keine Eisflächen mehr erkennen!  Ich hätte gerne Spikes gehabt.



Mein Prinzesschen hüstelt auf der Couch, als ob Sie heute die Runde gefahren wäre. Wieviel Kilometer waren das?


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Januar 2007)

ich sag mal GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Januar 2007)

ich sach mal moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Januar 2007)

Moin ihr Schlafmützen 

sdf: jede Menge u.a. auch Rampage3, Chain Reaction4, Kranked5 und nwd6


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Januar 2007)

Ei


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

auch.


----------



## Arachne (27. Januar 2007)

Moje

habder eich all widder hiegelescht?!  Is bei eich aach alles weiß?


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Januar 2007)

jo bei uns ist es schön weiß vor der tür

ach morje ihr liebe


----------



## Arachne (27. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Mein Prinzesschen hüstelt auf der Couch, als ob Sie heute die Runde gefahren wäre. Wieviel Kilometer waren das?



Tja, schande über mich: während unserer Fahrt ist der Speicher voll gelaufen. Das dürfte so in Oberursel gewesen sein. Bis dahin hatten wir schon über 30km, fast 800Hm und einen Schnitt von 15km/h. Da kämen dann nochmal so 11km und auch ein paar Höhenmeter dazu. Ich messe das alles vielleicht auch nochmal über die Magic Maps aus.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje
> 
> habder eich all widder hiegelescht?!  Is bei eich aach alles weiß?


So ein bißchen weiß ist das schon. Taut aber gerade wieder alles weg und gibt einen prima Matsch und die Eisflächen unterm Schnee sieht man jetzt nicht mehr.   Für eine Tour in der Pampe zieh ich jetzt keine Spikes auf und werd lieber noch ein bißchen was für die Geburtstagsfeier heute machen. Das freut mein Schatz und ich werd nicht dran sterben, mal ein WE nicht auf dem Bike gesessen zu haben. Nächste Woche kann man dann ja mit mehr Zeit wieder richtig angreifen!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Januar 2007)

Bei uns war alles weiß, inzwischen haben die fleißigen Nachbarn schon den Bürgersteig gekehrt und es tropf überall....bis zum Mittag wirds weg sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Januar 2007)

Ja, hier taut es auch. Es ist aber doch zu viel Schnee, als dass es bis zum Mittag schon wieder weg wäre. Die Nachbarn arbeiten mit Schneeschiebern und nicht mit Besen.  Es schneit sogar ein ganz klein wenig. Allerdings nicht genug, um die weiße Pracht zu erhalten. Sobald es anfängt zu regnen, wird hier auch alles weiß ganz schnell weggehen. Hoffentlich verursacht der angekündigte Regen im Taunus nicht noch mehr Glatteis!


----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2007)

moin moin,

jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich so kaputt bin. das war eine ganz schöne tour für mich. bin in letzter zeit ja nicht so viel gefahren. außerdem habe ich mich hingelegt.  war stellenweise ganz schön glatt. knie ein bisschen aufgeschrammt, lampe heil.


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Januar 2007)

hab eben auch mal schnee gekehrt...ist aber auch bei uns recht nass. ganz wenig weiße flocken fallen vom himmel...sind bei uns wohl so 3cm gefallen - die wiesen sind nicht völlig bedeckt


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> knie ein bisschen aufgeschrammt, lampe heil.



na solange die lampe heil ist  sch**ß aufs knie


----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na solange die lampe heil ist  sch**ß aufs knie



jo......das ist die richtige einstellung.


----------



## Friendlyman (27. Januar 2007)

Uihh Caro, haste jetzt ne Lampe.
Dannn könne mer ja  beige wenn die Kids im Bedd lieje.
Liebe Grüße
W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

soeben die erste schneefahrt dieses jahr hinter mich gebracht. rund um den kapellenberg kein eis. war also prima fahrbar, in der nähe der gundelhart hats mich dann kurz geschmissen, iss aber alles heile, ich konnts grad noch so anfangen, war auch nicht soschnell.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Januar 2007)

@Gerdsbewunderer:  sch****

des is aber genug für heut!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> soeben die erste schneefahrt dieses jahr hinter mich gebracht. rund um den kapellenberg kein eis. war also prima fahrbar, in der nähe der gundelhart hats mich dann kurz geschmissen, iss aber alles heile, ich konnts grad noch so anfangen, war auch nicht soschnell.



Du machst aber auch wieder Sachen. 
Dann werd ich mich mal gleich in die Kluft werfen


----------



## Arachne (27. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich so kaputt bin. das war eine ganz schöne tour für mich. bin in letzter zeit ja nicht so viel gefahren. außerdem habe ich mich hingelegt.  war stellenweise ganz schön glatt. knie ein bisschen aufgeschrammt, lampe heil.



Ja, ja, bergauf an uns vorbei fahren, um uns zu plätten  (!), und dann jaulen...  Da habe ich überhaupt kein Mitleid!!!


----------



## Arachne (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> soeben die erste schneefahrt dieses jahr hinter mich gebracht. rund um den kapellenberg kein eis. war also prima fahrbar, in der nähe der gundelhart hats mich dann kurz geschmissen, iss aber alles heile, ich konnts grad noch so anfangen, war auch nicht soschnell.



Funktioniert alles, wie Du es Dir vorgestellt hast?

Ich habe im Moment ziemliche Probleme mit meinem verschlissenen Antriebssystem. Muß endlich wechseln!


----------



## Arachne (27. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Gerdsbewunderer:  sch****
> 
> des is aber genug für heut!



Eifersuchtsbolzen!


----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2007)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Uihh Caro, haste jetzt ne Lampe.
> Dannn könne mer ja  beige wenn die Kids im Bedd lieje.
> Liebe Grüße
> W.



wenn die kinner im bett sinn, iss nix gefährliches mehr angesacht. 
nee, im ernst, wenn die schlafe entfern isch misch nur ungern aus unserm ort.


----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Funktioniert alles, wie Du es Dir vorgestellt hast?
> 
> Ich habe im Moment ziemliche Probleme mit meinem verschlissenen Antriebssystem. Muß endlich wechseln!



bei mir fängt die kette auch an zu rutschen. isch habb abbä kein bock was zu machen.........
Gerd.......


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> bei mir fängt die kette auch an zu rutschen. isch habb abbä kein bock was zu machen.........
> Gerd.......



die fing doch schon an zu rutschen als ich damals mit euch gefahren bin...schäm dich caro...mach mal hin mit der blöden kette, kassette und so...so die unsummen sind das ja auch net...


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

@gerd: funktioniert soweit alles gut, um den umwerfer muss ich mich nochmal kümmern, ausserdem musste ich den einen trigger öffnen, da der zug sich verhakt hat. dabei ist offensichtlich die skala verrutscht. alles in allem aber nix wildes, ich hab ja spaß am schrauben. 
woran man sich gewöhnen muss ist das direkte schaltverhalten der sram geschichten, wo ich bei meinen ollen deore einen gang geshiftet hab schaltet so ein schicker trigger zwei bis drei gänge. übungssache.

@caro: wenns anfängt zu rutschen solltest du echt was machen, auch wenns nervig ist. ich glaub ich hab dieses jahr schon nen ordentlichen batzen von uwes verschleißhochrechnung aufgebraucht. spaß kost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die fing doch schon an zu rutschen als ich damals mit euch gefahren bin...schäm dich caro...mach mal hin mit der blöden kette, kassette und so...so die unsummen sind das ja auch net...





Maggo schrieb:


> @caro: wenns anfängt zu rutschen solltest du echt was machen, auch wenns nervig ist. ich glaub ich hab dieses jahr schon nen ordentlichen batzen von uwes verschleißhochrechnung aufgebraucht. spaß kost



ich weiss, dass ich da unbedingt ranmuss. ist auch blöd, wenn man sich nicht drauf verlassen kann, wirklich richtig reintreten zu können. wird mir jetzt zu unsicher.  
@ C-R
kannst du mir was günstiges, robustes empfehlen. lang halten soll es, das gewicht ist mir egal. ich hoffe es reicht, wenn du weisst, dass ich shimano fahre, vorne lx hinten xt. was brauche ich an sonderwerkzeug?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Januar 2007)

gÃ¼nstig und Gewicht egal wÃ¼rd ich mal spontan Deore sagen (vorn die drei komplett 30â¬, hinten ca. 20â¬ und die Kette nochmal 10â¬), hÃ¤lt immerhin deutlich lÃ¤nger als LX oder XT (die KettenblÃ¤tter, der Rest ist Ã¤hnlich).
Spezialwerkzeug...naja, nen Inbus (5er glaub ich), nen Kettennieter und son Kassettenwerkzeug + entweder alte Kette und nen Lappen oder wenns Spezialwerkzeug sein soll ne Kettenpeitsche (hat der Gerd bestimmt, wenn nicht hab ich das oder vermutlich der Carsten oder der Uwe).


----------



## fUEL (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo Ihr zusammen.

@caro xt Kassette und kette und für die Kurbel mind. das mittlere Blatt neu.

Da findet sich bestimmt jemand der das passende Werkzeug hat in Deiner Nähe. 
Ansonsten kann ich ma meinen Schwager fragen, der hat ne beheizte Werkstatt wo Du das bestimmt mal machen dürftest, und er kann dir vielleicht mit der Kettenpeitsche ein wenig helfen, wenn es um den Kassettenwechsel geht.


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> kannst du mir was günstiges, robustes empfehlen. lang halten soll es, das gewicht ist mir egal. ich hoffe es reicht, wenn du weisst, dass ich shimano fahre, vorne lx hinten xt. was brauche ich an sonderwerkzeug?



xt kassette und kette

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-Kasse...QQihZ004QQcategoryZ100244QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder als lx

http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-LX-KASSE...yZ100244QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


und kettenblätter vorne

http://search.ebay.de/search/search...action=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Januar 2007)

hkn: sie wollte was günstiges und das Gewicht ist ihr egal, ausserdem legt sie Wert auf Haltbarkeit!


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ich weiss, dass ich da unbedingt ranmuss. ist auch blöd, wenn man sich nicht drauf verlassen kann, wirklich richtig reintreten zu können. wird mir jetzt zu unsicher.
> @ C-R
> kannst du mir was günstiges, robustes empfehlen. lang halten soll es, das gewicht ist mir egal. ich hoffe es reicht, wenn du weisst, dass ich shimano fahre, vorne lx hinten xt. was brauche ich an sonderwerkzeug?


Guuude zusammen,
ich muß auch mindestens vorne die Kettenblätter wechseln (dem großen fehlen schon 2, dem mitteleren ein Zahn). Sind noch die ersten (mit über 3Tkm).
Ich wollte das noch in der 1. oder 2. Februar Woche machen und bräuchte auch von jemanden den Kunststoffabdreher oder wie das Teil genannt wird (und vllt. dessen Erfahrung)

Falls es zum gemeinsamen Umbau 

 kommen/passen sollte, könnte wir das ggf. in meiner Garage erledigen (ohne Heizung, aber mit Strom und Doppelleuchtstoffröhren)


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude zusammen,
> ich muß auch mindestens vorne die Kettenblätter wechseln (dem großen fehlen schon 2, dem mitteleren ein Zahn). Sind noch die ersten (mit über 3Tkm).
> Ich wollte das noch in der 1. oder 2. Februar Woche machen und bräuchte auch von jemanden den Kunststoffabdreher oder wie das Teil genannt wird (und vllt. dessen Erfahrung)
> 
> ...



bin dabei, werkzeug hab ich hier.....kann ich aber auch mitbringen ich mach das aber nur wegen der doppelleuchtstoffröhren.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bin dabei, werkzeug hab ich hier.....kann ich aber auch mitbringen ich mach das aber nur wegen der doppelleuchtstoffröhren.


Wollte damit nur andeuten, daß es etwas mehr Licht is als ne 60W-Funzel . (Wär schon was feines so'n Plauscher-Workstop )


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wollte damit nur andeuten, daß es etwas mehr Licht is als ne 60W-Funzel . (Wär schon was feines so'n Plauscher-Workstop )



sach einfach bescheid, wanns dir passt. wir finden garantiert nen termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Des Handball war ja en rischdische Grimmi.
Was is'n Sonntach so zeitlich angesaachd ? (ab z.B. 1330 oder 1400 *hoff* ?)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie!


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

ei gude.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Januar 2007)

Zum Theman Kettenblätter: Ich wurd nie wieder XT-Kettenblätter kaufen! Ich hab die beiden großen innerhalb von einem halben Jahr (ca. 3000 km) runter genudelt und das kleine ist auch bald fertig. Von Haltbarkeit kann also keine Rede sein. Da haben z.B. die von der Race Face Deus deutlich länger gehalten und sogar die günstigen Dinger auf der Specialized Strongarm. 
Ich hab mir jetzt für vertretbares Geld bei Hi-Bike welche von TA Specialites gekauft. Die sind preislich etwa auf XT-Niveau, sollen angeblich deutlich länger halten und nebenbei sind sie auch noch nicht unerheblich leichter. Langzeiterfahrungen hab ich allerdings nicht. Ich fahr die Blätter jetzt erst ein paar Wochen. 
http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ad0c2c108d3d22f4c9&method=m_mensel&nodeID=875


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Zum Theman Kettenblätter: Ich wurd nie wieder XT-Kettenblätter kaufen! Ich hab die beiden großen innerhalb von einem halben Jahr (ca. 3000 km) runter genudelt und das kleine ist auch bald fertig. Von Haltbarkeit kann also keine Rede sein. Da haben z.B. die von der Race Face Deus deutlich länger gehalten und sogar die günstigen Dinger auf der Specialized Strongarm.
> Ich hab mir jetzt für vertretbares Geld bei Hi-Bike welche von TA Specialites gekauft. Die sind preislich etwa auf XT-Niveau, sollen angeblich deutlich länger halten und nebenbei sind sie auch noch nicht unerheblich leichter. Langzeiterfahrungen hab ich allerdings nicht. Ich fahr die Blätter jetzt erst ein paar Wochen.
> http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ad0c2c108d3d22f4c9&method=m_mensel&nodeID=875



und ich hab gedacht, ich sei der einzige der die teile innerhalb kürzester zeit runter hatte.  drei stück kosten wohlgemerkt fast soviel wie ne neue kurbel.

@gerd: du mußt doch auch wexeln, wie alt??
@uwe: du hast doch gewexelt, wie alt??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Januar 2007)

@ Gerd und die andern die mehr FW wollen, hab da noch was aufgetan:
http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/1767.htm
http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/1766.htm
http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/1703.htm
http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/1702.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und ich hab gedacht, ich sei der einzige der die teile innerhalb kürzester zeit runter hatte.  drei stück kosten wohlgemerkt fast soviel wie ne neue kurbel.
> 
> @gerd: du mußt doch auch wexeln, wie alt??
> @uwe: du hast doch gewexelt, wie alt??



Woran merk ich denn, daß die KB gewexelt werden wollen, zumal noch alle Zähne drin........äh..dran sind


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

@hersch: dafür gibts ein messinstrument, oder aber,wenns schon zu spät ist, dann ziehts dir beim fahren die kette hoch. übrigens macht es sinn dann auch kette und kassette zu tauschen. dann ist erstmal wieder ruhe.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hersch: dafür gibts ein messinstrument, oder aber,wenns schon zu spät ist, dann ziehts dir beim fahren die kette hoch. übrigens macht es sinn dann auch kette und kassette zu tauschen. dann ist erstmal wieder ruhe.



Mußte mir mal zeigen, wo es die Kette hoch zieht


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

das merkst du beim fahren, fühlt sich sehr rau an und dann ziehts die kette hoch. da sich bei zunehmendem verschleiß durch abrieb ja auch die abstände der zähne ändern und die täler zwischen den zähnen größer werden (haifischzähne) passt eine neue kette nicht mehr richtig rein und klemmt dann manchmal leicht. dann ziehts die kette hoch.


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Januar 2007)

mal was schreiben...fährt morgen jemand? ich bin noch am grübeln...aber ich binn un fest überzeugt das ich das gröbste hinter mir habe *freu*


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

endlich mal wieder jemand der was schreibt, laufend monologe führen kanns ja auch nicht sein. wo iss eigentlich die "fredprominenz"? gibts ein fest, auf dem wir nich eingeladen sind? 

wegen morgen: also ich hab ja schon vor zu fahren, weiß aber leider noch nicht wann. die mittagszeit wie vom carsten erwünscht geht bei mir leider nicht, da ich gegen 16:00 auf der a**** sein muß.


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder jemand der was schreibt, laufend monologe führen kanns ja auch nicht sein. wo iss eigentlich die "fredprominenz"? gibts ein fest, auf dem wir nich eingeladen sind?
> 
> wegen morgen: also ich hab ja schon vor zu fahren, weiß aber leider noch nicht wann. die mittagszeit wie vom carsten erwünscht geht bei mir leider nicht, da ich gegen 16:00 auf der a**** sein muß.



hmm, vielleicht ist wirklich irgendwo party - aber mich hat keiner eingeladen  

puh bis 16 uhr sch***e - ääääh am sonntag? wie doof ist das denn? wobei meine motivation bei dem wetter nicht gerade so hoch ist...kann ich wenigstens meine sealskinz mal benutzen^^


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

ab wann hättest du denn zeit/lust/wach sonstirgendwas?


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Januar 2007)

*lach* das ist ne gute frage...weiss ja noch garnicht ob ich wirklich lust habe...die bike-pause dauert ja nun schon fast 3 wochen und das wetter macht mir auch grad net den mund wässrig *rausred* du merkst ich bin topmotiviert


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

> die bike-pause dauert ja nun schon fast 3 wochen ........



nächstes WE sinds 4 wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nächstes WE sinds 4 wochen.



das ist wohl richtig...muss es aber eh wenn ich morgen fahre langsam angehen lassen. ich weiß ja noch garnicht wie und ob überhaupt das sitzen auf nem sattel  so gut geht das ich auch einpaar kilometer fahren kann.


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

ok, das argument lass ich gelten. gesundheit geht schließlich vor. mal schauen, was die "party people" nachher zu ner ausfahrt morgen sagen......beim uwe weiß ichs schon.


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Januar 2007)

so ich fahr mal zu bodo...bis später


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Januar 2007)

machs gut hkn


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

guude crazy,

na abdrücke von der tastatur im gesicht?? wie war die fahrstunde? (war doch heute?)


----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> günstig und Gewicht egal würd ich mal spontan Deore sagen (vorn die drei komplett 30, hinten ca. 20 und die Kette nochmal 10), hält immerhin deutlich länger als LX oder XT (die Kettenblätter, der Rest ist ähnlich).
> Spezialwerkzeug...naja, nen Inbus (5er glaub ich), nen Kettennieter und son Kassettenwerkzeug + entweder alte Kette und nen Lappen oder wenns Spezialwerkzeug sein soll ne Kettenpeitsche (hat der Gerd bestimmt, wenn nicht hab ich das oder vermutlich der Carsten oder der Uwe).





fUEL schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr zusammen.
> 
> @caro xt Kassette und kette und für die Kurbel mind. das mittlere Blatt neu.
> 
> ...





habkeinnick schrieb:


> xt kassette und kette
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-XT-Kasse...QQihZ004QQcategoryZ100244QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: sie wollte was günstiges und das Gewicht ist ihr egal, ausserdem legt sie Wert auf Haltbarkeit!





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude zusammen,
> ich muß auch mindestens vorne die Kettenblätter wechseln (dem großen fehlen schon 2, dem mitteleren ein Zahn). Sind noch die ersten (mit über 3Tkm).
> Ich wollte das noch in der 1. oder 2. Februar Woche machen und bräuchte auch von jemanden den Kunststoffabdreher oder wie das Teil genannt wird (und vllt. dessen Erfahrung)
> 
> ...





Maggo schrieb:


> bin dabei, werkzeug hab ich hier.....kann ich aber auch mitbringen ich mach das aber nur wegen der doppelleuchtstoffröhren.



Ihr seid ja genial. 
Also ich werde mich mal um die Teile kümmern und wenn wir dann so einen Plauscherworkshop bei MTK-Cube machen könnten, dann würde das ja alles auch noch Spass machen. Ich werde aber erst Anfang Februar zu den Teilen kommen. 
Super 

@ C-R
C-R weiß was Frauen mögen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Januar 2007)

Fahrstd war ok, nur bissi früh für meinen Geschmack (8uhr und 2cm Neuschnee)
Nur das mit dem Rückwärts einparken klappt leider noch nicht ganz Bordsteinfrei


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nur das mit dem Rückwärts einparken klappt leider noch nicht ganz Bordsteinfrei



woher auch, da hilft leider nur übung. als ich noch inner strasse gewohnt hab, wo ich nur so einparken konnte hab ich da blind nen 7,5to parken können wenn die lücke groß genung war. nun brauch ichs leider nicht mehr, da auf der a***** und auch zuhause ordentlich parkplätze vorhanden sind. seither krieg ich da auch überhaupt nicht mehr souverän geregelt.


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

> Ich werde aber erst Anfang Februar zu den Teilen kommen.



was ein glück, dann haben wir noch ne halbe woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mußte mir mal zeigen, wo es die Kette hoch zieht



Bei mir *siehst* Du es schon ganz locker. 
Ich habe mich nie um meinen Antrieb gekümmert, da ich auf meinem alten Rad komplett xt hatte und da habe ich nach 12 Jahren das Kettenblatt wechseln müssen. Zwar war das noch eine 21-Gangschaltung und ich bin mit diesem nicht so durch den Dreck aber jetzt fahre ich gerade mal 1,5 Jahre mein neues Bike und alles ist hin.  

@ Maggo
Ist schon wieder so viel Zeit vergangen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Januar 2007)

@ Caro, mal die Teile rausgesucht, damit du nen Ãberblick Ã¼ber die Preise hast:
im gesamtpaket wÃ¼rde ich bei Bike-Components bestellen, mit Porto ist es dort am gÃ¼nstigsten.
Kurbel hier einfach die KettenblÃ¤tter umschrauben, das ist billiger als einzelne KettenblÃ¤tter kaufen.
Kassettehier die LX weil sie doch etwas langlebiger ist als die Deore und nur 7â¬ mehr kostet   (Kassette wÃ¤re bei Actionsports deutlich gÃ¼nstiger, allerdings wÃ¤re das dann mit Porto und dem Rest insgesamt gesehen dann doch teurer.
Kette


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Januar 2007)

@maggo
@caroka
Morgen Câfé úffên Fûxí ?!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Januar 2007)

Caro, der 7-fach Kram war ja auch sogut wie verschleißfrei, der 9-fach Kram ist im Grunde für diese enormen Belastungen unterdimensioniert....an meinem alten Rad mit 7-fach Schaltung hat der Kram schon bald 5000km runter und wenn die Kette von der länge vergleichbar mit den 9-fach ist, dann ist sie von der Längung her sogut wie neu...
wenn das noch möglich wäre wär wohl der Umstieg auf 7-/8 fach die Verschleißtechnisch sinnvollste möglichkeit. Aber die Shiter und das alles...wär dann doch sehr teuer.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

@Maggo: Was weißt Du vom Lugga ? Ich hab auf'm ABW gesprochen aber er had (noch) nix läute lasse von sich.

 

Falls sonst mit nachmittags nix wärd wg. mangelnder Reaction, wann wolltest Du denn fahren ? Mein Hauptinteresse (neben dem Biken) ist das Mittagessen, was ich schon mit der Family verbringen möchte, d.h. ab 0800 bis 1200 oder nach ca.1330 wär ich dabei.

@C-R: da Lokalität noch unklar is, konnd ich Dir noch nix hinsichtlich mitfahrt konkret zusagen. Aber schaun mer mal was noch (hoffentlich) wärd...


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Arrrrgggghh , jez is de Maggo drausse 
Na bis späder nochemol.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

neee ich bin noch da und bleib auch noch zwei drei stunden hier. ich les grad parallel nen thread wie man ein zerlegten x9trigger widder zusammenbaut, fragt jetzt net warum, wenn ichs zusammenhab erklär ichs ansonsten bleibts mein geheimnis, warum die skala nicht stimmt. upps verraten.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @maggo
> @caroka
> Morgen CÃ¢fÃ© ÃºffÃªn FÃ»xÃ­ ?!


Gude obend HÃ¤rsch,
wann und wo wollt Ihr dann losfahr'n (oder aldernadief am FÐxbáº·u sein ?)


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> neee ich bin noch da und bleib auch noch zwei drei stunden hier. ich les grad parallel nen thread wie man ein zerlegten x9trigger widder zusammenbaut, fragt jetzt net warum, wenn ichs zusammenhab erklär ichs ansonsten bleibts mein geheimnis, warum die skala nicht stimmt. upps verraten.


es sachd mir trodtzdem nix, um die Höhe meines Bedauerns ausdrücken zu können 

un was is mit moje ?????????????????????


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

ich wollt ma wadde was die annern saache.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

So'n Shice, ich hab grad bei "mei Leudd im Winnerpokal" gesehen, daß es Zeit wird mal wieder zu fahren.... grummmmllgrrrmmfpf


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich wollt ma wadde was die annern saache.


de Roter Hirsch ist wohl grad middm Kopf auf die Tasdadur gefalle (es tut sich nix bei ihm...)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Januar 2007)

Carsten: ist ja noch fast ne ganze Woche Zeit.


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

bis sich was tun sollte????


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Carsten: ist ja noch fast ne ganze Woche Zeit.


Also mir geht es um Morgen; ich war schließlich ca. drei Wochen auf Entzug .
Wenn es wg. Deiner PN und dem Käffsche am Fuchxtans weiter oben "nur" um den 3.2. ging, haben wir kräftig aneinander vorbeigeplauscht.

Edit: habe grad in meinen PN's nachgeschaut; Du lagst richtig und


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

@carsten: wo willstn lang faahn? de trigger funktioniert widder, alles top, jetzt hab ich zeit zum plauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten: wo willstn lang faahn? de trigger funktioniert widder, alles top, jetzt hab ich zeit zum plauschen.


schee zu höhre ; 
ich hab des dumpfe Gefühl einer heranschwebenden Erkältung, deshalb würde ich den Flughafen bevorzugen (und wg. der 3 Wochen Enthaltsamkeit => Kondition)

Ab 0830 bis 0900 an der Schleuse ?


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

wäre 9:00 noch ok?? unn die annern habbe ebe pesch gehabt. erst große töne spucken und dann nix gewesen ausser spesen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Das von den anderen Plauschern >500 Beiträge nix zu höhre is .....


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

ich sachs doch, die feiern ne party.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wäre 9:00 noch ok?? unn die annern habbe ebe pesch gehabt. erst große töne spucken und dann nix gewesen ausser spesen.



O.K. 0900 isse Word. 

Ja, wie gesachd ich finds ärschendwie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 . Wenn die ohne uns  oder gar 

 .... . . . . . . .


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

uuuuuuuuuuwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
geeeeeeeeerddddddd, wo seid er dann unn warum iss die fraa schon offline?


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> uuuuuuuuuuwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> geeeeeeeeerddddddd, wo seid er dann unn warum iss die fraa schon offline?


Des war ä bissi zu zard:
*
uuuuuuuuuuwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
 geeeeeeeeerddddddd, wo seid er dann unn warum iss die fraa schon offline?*


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

jetz iss de peder widder da. peder mer brauche unnerhaltung. tanz doch ma fer uns


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetz iss de peder widder da. peder mer brauche unnerhaltung. tanz doch ma fer uns


peder kann aach danze ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> neee ich bin noch da und bleib auch noch zwei drei stunden hier. ich les grad parallel nen thread wie man ein zerlegten x9trigger widder zusammenbaut, fragt jetzt net warum, wenn ichs zusammenhab erklär ichs ansonsten bleibts mein geheimnis, warum die skala nicht stimmt. upps verraten.



Ich habe diese blöden Federn im X9 weggelassen und es funktioniert


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gude obend HÃ¤rsch,
> wann und wo wollt Ihr dann losfahr'n (oder aldernadief am FÐxbáº·u sein ?)



Gude Carsten, ich bin FlÃ©xÃ®bÂ´l


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich habe diese blöden Federn im X9 weggelassen und es funktioniert



unter die leichtbauer gegangen???*shock* ich weiß zwar immer noch nicht genau für was die teile da sein sollen, aber ich habse widder reingefingert.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> de Roter Hirsch ist wohl grad middm Kopf auf die Tasdadur gefalle (es tut sich nix bei ihm...)



Im Gegenteil o.s. Ich dringe Leeebenswasser


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gude Carsten, ich bin Fléxîb´l



dann um 9:00 an der eddersheimer schleuse, wir freuen uns.


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil o.s. Ich dringe Leeebenswasser





ich auch, bei mir steht aber jever drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Carsten: ist ja noch fast ne ganze Woche Zeit.



In unsern Alder verschenkt man keine Woche............MORGEN


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Hier wird Deine Glexibilität fetestet


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich auch, bei mir steht aber jever drauf.


Bei mir 11,5% ...


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

@pétér: dás épíc réícht dánn mórgén.


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Bei mir 11,5% ...



bei mir also 4,9. das heißt wenn du nen liter trinkst, muss ich zwei zu mir nehmen um das wir uns weiterhin verstehen. wieviel sinds bei dir bisher?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Januar 2007)

9Uhr ist wie Mitternacht  Das hat nichts mit Flexi zu tun, sondern mit pennen


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

du kannst noch schlafen, wenn du mal alt und dadderisch bist. ab mittag so gegen 13:00 solls wi eaus eimenr schütten.


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2007)

ich verdünnisier mich dann mal richtung sonstwo. 

@carsten UND Peter:

bis gleich.....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du kannst noch schlafen, wenn du mal alt und dadderisch bist. ab mittag so gegen 13:00 solls wi eaus eimenr schütten.



Mit Regen hab ich ja garnicht gerechnet Da geh lieberins trockene Studio crossen und spinnen


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich verdünnisier mich dann mal richtung sonstwo.
> 
> @carsten UND Peter:
> 
> bis gleich.....


Bis nachher (nachem Frühstügg)
gude N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mit Regen hab ich ja garnicht gerechnet Da geh lieberins trockene Studio crossen und spinnen


Wenn isch de Gärd wär, wörd isch sache "vergäß dadebei ned die Saddelklemm nunner zu mache ...."
jez abbä N8


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wenn isch de Gärd wär, wörd isch sache "vergäß dadebei ned die Saddelklemm nunner zu mache ...."
> jez abbä N8



Nacht, freches Kerlschen Gut,daß Du nicht der GERD bist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Januar 2007)

kaum les ich bissi wo anders rum schon haun se wieder alle ab...
gn8 an die zwei Frühpenner
ei gude wie an den Peter 

Frage mich so langsam auch wo Uwe und Gerd hin sind? Etwa bei der Caro ne Geheimparty?


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sdf: jede Menge u.a. auch Rampage3, Chain Reaction4, Kranked5 und nwd6



Nette Auswahl. Du bist der jüngste der Plauscher und wann fährst du alle diese Stunts nach?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und ich hab gedacht, ich sei der einzige der die teile innerhalb kürzester zeit runter hatte.  drei stück kosten wohlgemerkt fast soviel wie ne neue kurbel.
> 
> @gerd: du mußt doch auch wexeln, wie alt??
> @uwe: du hast doch gewexelt, wie alt??


Nach 1,3 Jahren, da war aber alles schon ein halbes Jahr kaputt  


9:00  ->  morgen is Sonntag

Viel Spaß beim Frühsport...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Nette Auswahl. Du bist der jüngste der Plauscher und wann fährst du alle diese Stunts nach?



Sobald ich nen Sponsor und die Ausbildung fertig habe  und selbst dann sicher nicht alles 



Ei gude wie an die Spätplauscher - wo wart ihr so lang?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

So denn, die 1,5millionen (hat der Kerls gut, ne hübsche Freundin, nen guten Job, viele tolle Hobbys, n schönes Haus, Schlau isser auch und jetzt auch noch das...der Kerl...kann man direkt neidisch werden) beim Raab sind weg, dann geh ich auch mal pennen, gn8 & tschöö


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

moin, so ein mist...war wohl doch nix mit wieder ganz gesund...hoffentlich kann ich bald mal nen auge zu machen. euch allen jedenfalls nen schönen sonntag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude zusammen,
> ich muß auch mindestens vorne die Kettenblätter wechseln (dem großen fehlen schon 2, dem mitteleren ein Zahn). Sind noch die ersten (mit über 3Tkm).
> Ich wollte das noch in der 1. oder 2. Februar Woche machen und bräuchte auch von jemanden den Kunststoffabdreher oder wie das Teil genannt wird (und vllt. dessen Erfahrung)
> 
> ...





Maggo schrieb:


> bin dabei, werkzeug hab ich hier.....kann ich aber auch mitbringen ich mach das aber nur wegen der doppelleuchtstoffröhren.





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wollte damit nur andeuten, daß es etwas mehr Licht is als ne 60W-Funzel . (Wär schon was feines so'n Plauscher-Workstop )





Maggo schrieb:


> sach einfach bescheid, wanns dir passt. wir finden garantiert nen termin.



Moje!

Un, an was fern Dermin mache mer de Workshop? Ich drängel die garoga, des se denn aach ihr Deile had!


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und ich hab gedacht, ich sei der einzige der die teile innerhalb kürzester zeit runter hatte.  drei stück kosten wohlgemerkt fast soviel wie ne neue kurbel.
> 
> @gerd: du mußt doch auch wexeln, wie alt??
> @uwe: du hast doch gewexelt, wie alt??



km weiß ich leider nicht. 6-8 Monate lang hab ich sie gefahren... Wohl eher sechs, ich hätte sie schon längst wechseln müssen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

MOIE Gerd


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Woran merk ich denn, daß die KB gewexelt werden wollen, zumal noch alle Zähne drin........äh..dran sind





Maggo schrieb:


> @hersch: dafür gibts ein messinstrument, oder aber,wenns schon zu spät ist, dann ziehts dir beim fahren die kette hoch. übrigens macht es sinn dann auch kette und kassette zu tauschen. dann ist erstmal wieder ruhe.





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mußte mir mal zeigen, wo es die Kette hoch zieht





Maggo schrieb:


> das merkst du beim fahren, fühlt sich sehr rau an und dann ziehts die kette hoch. da sich bei zunehmendem verschleiß durch abrieb ja auch die abstände der zähne ändern und die täler zwischen den zähnen größer werden (haifischzähne) passt eine neue kette nicht mehr richtig rein und klemmt dann manchmal leicht. dann ziehts die kette hoch.



Also bei mir sieht man es sehr deutlich an den Haifischzähnen und die Kette wird leider auch schon mit hochgezogen. Dann blockierst es mir die Kurbeln... Höchste Wechselzeit!!!

Die Verschleißlehre von Rohloff ist eigentlich nur für die Ritzel. Das kleinste und mittlere kann man vielleicht noch messen, aber keinesfalls das große.


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bei mir *siehst* Du es schon ganz locker.
> Ich habe mich nie um meinen Antrieb gekümmert, da ich auf meinem alten Rad komplett xt hatte und da habe ich nach 12 Jahren das Kettenblatt wechseln müssen. Zwar war das noch eine 21-Gangschaltung und ich bin mit diesem nicht so durch den Dreck aber jetzt fahre ich gerade mal 1,5 Jahre mein neues Bike und alles ist hin.
> 
> @ Maggo
> Ist schon wieder so viel Zeit vergangen?



Hast Du nicht gesagt, Du fährst noch nicht so lange trailig?! Ich denke schon, dass es damit zu tun hat. Oder wer hat Dir früher Dein Rad gewartet?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIE Gerd



Gude Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

moin RH und Gerd...so schmerzmittel wirken - ich husch mal schnell ins bett. bis später. fahrt mal ne runde für mich mit


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @maggo
> @caroka
> Morgen Câfé úffên Fûxí ?!



Jâ, wànn?  (wénn ích ââch míd dèrf!?)


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gude Gerd



Guude Hersch! 

Moje hkn!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude Hersch!
> 
> Moje hkn!



Etwas unaufmerksam zur Zeit


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> uuuuuuuuuuwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> geeeeeeeeerddddddd, wo seid er dann unn warum iss die fraa schon offline?



da habbisch geklotzt un konnd ned annen BC.


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Etwas unaufmerksam zur Zeit



Wiiieeeso? Bin doch widdä da.  Fuchstanz?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jâ, wànn?  (wénn ích ââch míd dèrf!?)



Enschulligung, hab dich überlesen  Maggo is wohl mit Carsten seit  9 unterwegs


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

Moin HKN / LUGGA


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> kaum les ich bissi wo anders rum schon haun se wieder alle ab...
> gn8 an die zwei Frühpenner
> ei gude wie an den Peter
> 
> Frage mich so langsam auch wo Uwe und Gerd hin sind? Etwa bei der Caro ne Geheimparty?



Ne, also isch war ned bei de caroka! UUUWWEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wiiieeeso? Bin doch widdä da.  Fuchstanz?



Lockere Spazierfahrt?! WAB ? Waldautobahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Enschulligung, hab dich überlesen  Maggo is wohl mit Carsten seit  9 unterwegs



Doooof, abbä die sin allaans un mir könne des carokasche villaachd übberredde mit uns Café dringe zu fahn!  Lust? (Café dringe zu fahn)


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Lockere Spazierfahrt?! WAB ? Wireless Adress Brotokol?



Gern, abbä uff jede Fall zum Café! un erst nachm Friehstigg.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Doooof, abbä die sin allaans un mir könne des carokasche villaachd übberredde mit uns Café dringe zu fahn!  Lust? (Café dringe zu fahn)



Câfféé immér  Ist der MAGGOals Teamscheffe noch zu halten


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gern, abbä uff jede Fall zum Café! un erst nachm Friehstigg.


----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, also isch war ned bei de caroka! UUUWWEEEEEE!!!!!



stimmt, du warst ja im mtz    übrischens gabs den kallenner noch aan mal, awwer er war tatsächlich zu abstrakt, da zu wenig katzenbilders dabei ...

test : qwertzuiopü

komisch, hier funktioniert es. hab schon gedacht, meine tastatur wäre am a****** und ich könnt net mehr plausche  
wollte nämlich grad ne überweisung tippe und da ginge die tasten "rtzu" in klein net  

hauptsach, isch kann weider plausche  . is mir eh lieber, als dauernd irschend aam geld zu überweise


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

moin alle zusammen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin alle zusammen



Moin Basti


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

Wenns wieder mal warm wird müssen wir auch mal ein Video machen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Januar 2007)

Maaahhhhlzaid (auch wenn ich diesen Begriff sonst vermeide)
Ja, Maggo und ich waren "schon" ab 0900 in Sachen WP und Körperertüchtigung unnerwegs. 56km, 3:20 min.
Und gleich gibs was zu . Schläft der Uwe immer noch ?
*Uuuuuuuuweeeee*


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Januar 2007)

Vllt. hätten wir beim Uwe vorbeifahr'n solle un mal oddendlisch rabbatz mache ...


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

huhu


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, also isch war ned bei de caroka! UUUWWEEEEEE!!!!!



Ja?



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Maaahhhhlzaid (auch wenn ich diesen Begriff sonst vermeide)
> Ja, Maggo und ich waren "schon" ab 0900 in Sachen WP und Körperertüchtigung unnerwegs. 56km, 3:20 min.
> Und gleich gibs was zu . Schläft der Uwe immer noch ?
> *Uuuuuuuuweeeee*



Nee!
  



habkeinnick schrieb:


> huhu



huhu


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Câfféé immér  Ist der MAGGOals Teamscheffe noch zu halten




das versteh ich nun gar nicht. erstens kommt diese frage von jemandem der in gar keinem team ist und zweitens aus welchem grund? nur weil ich den tag zu nutzen vorgemacht habe? ich wünsch euch jedenfalls viel spaß beimm gegen den wind treten.


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

@uwe: wo warn mern gestern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @uwe: wo warn mern gestern?



schee feiern!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2007)

schon gefahrn heute?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schon gefahrn heute?



ich net


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das versteh ich nun gar nicht. erstens kommt diese frage von jemandem der in gar keinem team ist und zweitens aus welchem grund? nur weil ich den tag zu nutzen vorgemacht habe? ich wünsch euch jedenfalls viel spaß beimm gegen den wind treten.


Der Maggo hat das CafédrîngérTeam verlassen und ist schon um 9Uhr gebikt


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schee feiern!



mit wem???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

ne


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

soll das jetzt so langsam zu nem wettbewerb a la "wer schafft den kürzesten post?" ausarten.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

unser oberplauscher scheint ne neue flamme zu haben...so wenig wie er schreibt...wer ist SIE denn? los stell vor


----------



## wissefux (28. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> unser oberplauscher scheint ne neue flamme zu haben...so wenig wie er schreibt...wer ist SIE denn? los stell vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> unser oberplauscher scheint ne neue flamme zu haben...so wenig wie er schreibt...wer ist SIE denn? los stell vor



Ja, scheint mir auch so! Aber, psssst: Die Frauen lesen hier ja teilweise mit, nicht, dass er noch mit der eigenen Ärger bekommt!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2007)

Meine glaubt nur mir


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Fred braucht, glaube ich, eine eindringlichere Aktivierungsformel. Vielleicht so etwas wie Shur`tugal!


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

ich kanns net glauben, ich komm grad von de mess un eh hier immer noch nix.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kanns net glauben, ich komm grad von de mess un eh hier immer noch nix.



wo kommst de her?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

na von unterwegs


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo kommst de her?



ich hatt a***** uff de frankforter mess.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

schlaft ihr alle schon?
gucke mir grad schöne Geräte an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Januar 2007)

Gerd warst Du mit em Hersch am Fuxtanz a Käffche trinke?


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

@crazy: das iss aber nix für hm.


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

ich fahr mal heim, bis gleich.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo: geht alles


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

So ein Bike ist nicht zum fahren Maggo, so ein Bike is für Junge Leute um einfach sinnlos durch die Gegend zu schaukeln und allen möglichen Mist zu machen  So wie ein Kumpel ausm Nachbarort.
Aber sowas aber eh höchsten nachm Torque (oder was vergleichbaren)


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich fahr mal heim, bis gleich.



ok bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Caro, mal die Teile rausgesucht, damit du nen Überblick über die Preise hast:
> im gesamtpaket würde ich bei Bike-Components bestellen, mit Porto ist es dort am günstigsten.
> Kurbel hier einfach die Kettenblätter umschrauben, das ist billiger als einzelne Kettenblätter kaufen.
> Kassettehier die LX weil sie doch etwas langlebiger ist als die Deore und nur 7 mehr kostet   (Kassette wäre bei Actionsports deutlich günstiger, allerdings wäre das dann mit Porto und dem Rest insgesamt gesehen dann doch teurer.
> Kette



Super C-R
Ich brauch ja nur noch zu bestellen. 

Dank Dir.


----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @maggo
> @caroka
> Morgen Câfé úffên Fûxí ?!



Sorry Hirsch, dass ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe aber das WE verlief anders als geplant.


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So ein Bike ist nicht zum fahren Maggo, so ein Bike is für Junge Leute um einfach sinnlos durch die Gegend zu schaukeln und allen möglichen Mist zu machen  So wie ein Kumpel ausm Nachbarort.
> Aber sowas aber eh höchsten nachm Torque (oder was vergleichbaren)



kaum iss mer nemmer unner 30 gehts plötzlich mit junge leut los.....des iss sowas wie für uns früher es rollbrett. da simmer aach immer uff so sache druffgehibbt und rumgeschlidderd, spass hats gemacht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo: Skateboard war noch nie was für mich.
und das mit de junge Leut...nich persönlich nehmen


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

wäre jetzt auch nix mehr für mich, mit dem "alter" kommt der respekt vor gewissen sache. als schüler hab ich mich um sowas nicht gekümmert. der fux iss früher anscheinend auch skateboard gefaahn.


----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Caro, der 7-fach Kram war ja auch sogut wie verschleißfrei, der 9-fach Kram ist im Grunde für diese enormen Belastungen unterdimensioniert....an meinem alten Rad mit 7-fach Schaltung hat der Kram schon bald 5000km runter und wenn die Kette von der länge vergleichbar mit den 9-fach ist, dann ist sie von der Längung her sogut wie neu...
> wenn das noch möglich wäre wär wohl der Umstieg auf 7-/8 fach die Verschleißtechnisch sinnvollste möglichkeit. Aber die Shiter und das alles...wär dann doch sehr teuer.



Ja klar, natürlich war das alte Zeug viel robuster. Zwar bin ich damals nicht so durch den Dreck geheizt aber ich habe 2 - 3 Jahre einen Anhänger - mit den Kindern und Einkäufen drin - gezogen, außerdem war ich wirklich bei jedem Wetter unterwegs, da ich kein Auto hatte. Dagegen kommt mir mein heutiges Bike wie 'ne Mimose vor. 

Ich habe mein Bike doch zum fahren und nicht zum Warten.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

Das ist auch alles von den Herstellern so gewollt vermut ich mal, 8 fach Trigger z.b. kosten 70â¬ (xt) und die 9 fach nicht mal die hÃ¤lfte


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das ist auch alles von den Herstellern so gewollt vermut ich mal, 8 fach Trigger z.b. kosten 70 (xt) und die 9 fach nicht mal die hälfte



das ist nur zum teil richtig. ich z.b. brauche nen neuen videorecorder. so ein teil kostet fast soviel wie ein dvd recorder, bzw. das zweieinhalbfache eines standard dvd players. die werden halt nicht mehr so gebaut.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sorry Hirsch, dass ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe aber das WE verlief anders als geplant.



Ist doch gut, wenn es verlief..................


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wäre jetzt auch nix mehr für mich, mit dem "alter" kommt der respekt vor gewissen sache. als schüler hab ich mich um sowas nicht gekümmert. der fux iss früher anscheinend auch skateboard gefaahn.



ich auch...die powell boards haben toll gehalten, mein vision streetwear hat immerhin genau 1,5 stunden gehalten. bein nem oli von nem 1,50 hohen absatz etwas zu sehr in der mitte gelandet...120 mark im ar***...aber lustig wars...im tropica damals das erste mal halfpipe gefahren...ok halfpipe gerutscht...ach herrlich war ich da noch jung...min. 20 jahre schon her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist doch gut, wenn es verlief..................



 Ich bewundere immer wieder Eure Kreativität.


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

.............tropica...............powell....................santa cruz..................hauptwache....................titus...................railslide.................schwelg....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

Soo, in 7std geht der Wecker und ich bin irgendwie ganz leicht unmotiviert...naja, was solls.
gn8 ihr Leuts


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bewundere immer wieder Eure Kreativität.



IHR dürft weiterhin DU zu mir sagen...


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Soo, in 7std geht der Wecker und ich bin irgendwie ganz leicht unmotiviert...naja, was solls.
> gn8 ihr Leuts



unmotiviert im ersten lehrjahr....tste tse tse. viel schbass morsche unn schlaf gud.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .............tropica...............powell....................santa cruz..................hauptwache....................titus...................railslide.................schwelg....



DU warst das.........................Hauptwache


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .............tropica...............powell....................santa cruz..................hauptwache....................titus...................railslide.................schwelg....



goil du bist der beste...ja hauptwache war schon cool...olis über die kante nach unten....fett...titus war damals aber ne ganz schöne apotheke...


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> goil du bist der beste...ja hauptwache war schon cool...olis über die kante nach unten....fett...titus war damals aber ne ganz schöne apotheke...



tja, irgendwie hat sich wohl an unsern hobbys eines nicht geändert. es war ist und bleibt sch**ßteuer. ein deck hat damals schon über hundert mark gekostet, das war auch der grund, weshalb ich mit dem zeitungsaustragen begonnen habe.


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

mal ne frage an die forum gurus, was ist eine "empfehlung" im profil eines users? einige haben keine einige wieder ein paar. (ich gehöre leider zur ersten gruppe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

stimmt war schon recht teuer...ich hatte meistens glück mit dem kram und konnte mich mit geburtstag und weihnachten meistens über das jahr retten. nen satz rollen hat meine mum auch mal so springen lassen.

war aber der hammer...die blöden chucks...3 olis waren die an der seite durch, zum glück gabs amis die mir die dinger aus der PX mitgebracht haben...später die airwalk und die vision hatten ja ne oli-verstärkung...


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die forum gurus, was ist eine "empfehlung" im profil eines users? einige haben keine einige wieder ein paar. (ich gehöre leider zur ersten gruppe)



der gerd wüßte das bestimmt, aber der macht sich ja dünne und beglückt hier irgendwelche frauen die auch noch geheim gehalten werden


----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> IHR dürft weiterhin DU zu mir sagen...



Ich versuchs ma Du.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich versuchs ma Du.



na das war ja nur ein halbherziger versuch


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich versuchs ma Du.



IHR........... seid so lieb


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt war schon recht teuer...ich hatte meistens glück mit dem kram und konnte mich mit geburtstag und weihnachten meistens über das jahr retten. nen satz rollen hat meine mum auch mal so springen lassen.
> 
> war aber der hammer...die blöden chucks...3 olis waren die an der seite durch, zum glück gabs amis die mir die dinger aus der PX mitgebracht haben...später die airwalk und die vision hatten ja ne oli-verstärkung...



ich hatte ein paar 540° airwalk in weiß lila, das war glaub ich aus heutiger sicht der zweitabartigste schuh, den ich je besessen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die forum gurus, was ist eine "empfehlung" im profil eines users? einige haben keine einige wieder ein paar. (ich gehöre leider zur ersten gruppe)



Schau Dir mal den Google an, der hat ganz viele. 

Wenn Du Dich anmeldest wird gefragt, wer Dir das Forum emphohlen hat. Das kannst Du mit dem Nick des Empfehlenden beantworten und der bekommt dann eine Empfehlung mehr.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> unmotiviert im *ersten* lehrjahr....tste tse tse. viel schbass morsche unn schlaf gud.



 *zweites*  ich darf doch sehr bitten


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *zweites*  ich darf doch sehr bitten



wolltest du nicht ins bett???!!!!

das zweite ist das schlimmste, lt. offiziellen studien das jahr, indem die meißten ausbildungsverhältnisse aufgehoben werden. sowas wie ne azubipubertät.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hatte ein paar 540° airwalk in weiß lila, das war glaub ich aus heutiger sicht der zweitabartigste schuh, den ich je besessen habe.



dafür hatte ich ein türkis-farbenes tony hawk board - auch net viel besser...


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wolltest du nicht ins bett???!!!!
> 
> das zweite ist das schlimmste, lt. offiziellen studien das jahr, indem die meißten ausbildungsverhältnisse aufgehoben werden. sowas wie ne azubipubertät.



schnell mal den teufel an die wand gemalt


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dafür hatte ich ein türkis-farbenes tony hawk board - auch net viel besser...



tja, türkis war schon trend. hättest du damals viel geld in ein bike investiert, hättest du viele teile in der farbe am rad gehabt, oder halt in "purple" auch nicht besser.


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> schnell mal den teufel an die wand gemalt



de crazy iss en hardliner, der zieht des durch, da hab ich keine sorgen....


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

es ist eh grausam wenn man fernsehsendungen von vor 20 jahren sieht...man hatten wir da alle nen merkwürdigen modegeschmack


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> es ist eh grausam wenn man fernsehsendungen von vor 20 jahren sieht...man hatten wir da alle nen merkwürdigen modegeschmack



Und in 20Jahren haben wir heute...............


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Und in 20Jahren haben wir heute...............



da kann ich dir nur uneingeschränkt recht geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da kann ich dir nur uneingeschränkt recht geben...



Biste Sa dabei?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

was´n am samstag?


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Januar 2007)

Nabend Leute,

gestern habe ich 12 Tage La Palma Westseite für März gebucht. Mit Frau & Fahrradtransport. Bis dahin muss ich mein Cannonball in Schuss bringen. Den Fox-Dämpfer einsenden und die Gabel inspizieren. Denn die La Palmas-Berge scheinen Steil zu sein.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Januar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> 
> gestern habe ich 12 Tage La Palma Westseite für März gebucht. Mit Frau & Fahrradtransport. Bis dahin muss ich mein Cannonball in Schuss bringen. Den Fox-Dämpfer einsenden und die Gabel inspizieren. Denn die La Palmas-Berge scheinen Steil zu sein.



cool, wird hoffentlich ein spass


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool, wird hoffentlich ein spass



Wer ausser Arachne hat La Palma Erfahrung?


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

GN8

ich werf mich mal ins bett, die letzte nacht war ja nicht so doll und heute fast den ganzen tag ge******** - wünsch euch was bis morsche.

und wenn ich schon net bike, aber nen platz bei den plauschern habe ich gut gemacht 

tschööö


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8
> 
> ... heute fast den ganzen tag ge********



gefahren ist besser als geschrieben


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was´n am samstag?



Liest Du keine PN´s?


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

moin moin uns en guden,

es iss schonn späd unn noch kein post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

hier, hallo ich ich bin schon wach.....


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier, hallo ich ich bin schon wach.....



Gott sei Dank  ich hatte ja schonn e bissi angsd...
moin Maggo, moin Hersch


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank  ich hatte ja schonn e bissi angsd...
> moin Maggo, moin Hersch



stimmt, es ist schon beängstigend, dass morgens um halb acht fast niemand vor seinem rechner sitzt und merkwürdiges zeug schreibt. für aussenstehende ist es bestimmt nicht so verwunderlich.


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt, es ist schon beängstigend, dass morgens um halb acht fast niemand vor seinem rechner sitzt und merkwürdiges zeug schreibt. für aussenstehende ist es bestimmt nicht so verwunderlich.



Abbä en plauscher hadd da dran zu knabbern.


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

stimmt, wir sind schon ein spezielles volk. ich mach mich mal los. bis gleich.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Moje!

Winterpause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank  ich hatte ja schonn e bissi angsd...
> moin Maggo, moin Hersch



Moin Caro, war nur kurz da und bin wieder wech in ca. 14 Stündchen bin wieder da


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje!
> 
> Winterpause?



kommt mir auch bissi so vor.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Caro, war nur kurz da und bin wieder wech in ca. 14 Stündchen bin wieder da



Du schaffst das! Denke einfach an etwas schönes, an etwas was Dein Herz begehrt (z.B. ein Specialized Enduro SL)!


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2007)

leider kaa zeit zum plausche


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> leider kaa zeit zum plausche



Hartes Los!  Hast Du wieder Urlaub?


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Ich geh mal wechseln, bis später!


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
der Fred lahmt, er brauch wohl ein wenig Ruhe


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

der braucht keine ruhe, sondern motivierte poster. also los.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der braucht keine ruhe, sondern motivierte poster. also los.



Hast de heut schon mal in die WP Wertung geschaut


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

grml.

ich geh heut um eins, ich erzähl denen hier, dass der heizungsableser kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

so is richtig


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> grml.
> 
> ich geh heut um eins, ich erzähl denen hier, dass der heizungsableser kommt.



Wieso mußt Du da gehen? Was machst Du in Deiner Mittagspause? Was machst Du abends?  D.h. Du bist ja mehr so ein früher Vogel: Was machst Du früh morgens?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso mußt Du da gehen? Was machst Du in Deiner Mittagspause? Was machst Du abends?  D.h. Du bist ja mehr so ein früher Vogel: Was machst Du früh morgens?




Gerd de Maggo hat ne Frau, der hat nicht den ganzen Tag nix zu tun.
*sklavetreiberzuzwinkersmilie*


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso mußt Du da gehen? Was machst Du in Deiner Mittagspause? Was machst Du abends?  D.h. Du bist ja mehr so ein früher Vogel: Was machst Du früh morgens?



in meiner mittagspause will ich nichzt mit dem schwitzen anfangen
abends fahr ich rad, allerdings fast nur, wenn sich da ein mitfahrer findet. da haben wir ja schon drüber geplauscht.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd de Maggo hat ne Frau, der hat nicht den ganzen Tag nix zu tun.
> *sklavetreiberzuzwinkersmilie*



Frau=Kerlebremse?!


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Braucht eigentlich gerade jemand etwas von BikeComponents, oder cycle-aix? Ich brauche z.B. Bremsscheiben (für zweiten Laufradsatz) und bestelle die Teile für caroka mit.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> in meiner mittagspause will ich nichzt mit dem schwitzen anfangen
> abends fahr ich rad, allerdings fast nur, wenn sich da ein mitfahrer findet. da haben wir ja schon drüber geplauscht.



Probiers mal mir nem Mpeg Player. Eins zwei Stunden gehen da immer und es macht Spaß. Coole Mucke richtig aufgedreht und auf em Bike, da geht doch die Post ab  Du wirst sehen wenn Du jemanden zum Biken abholst oder manchmal auch in der Gruppe fährst, kommt manchmal der Wunsch nach Musik in einem auf. Die richtige Musik kann, finde ich zumindest, die erlebten Gefühle verstärken.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Frau=Kerlebremse?!



Sach mal, ich denk warst mal verheiratet?

Frau=Männerzeitinanspruchnehmendesgeschöpf


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

also mukke auf den ohren find ich beim joggen ok und wichtig, beim biken isses eher störend. ausserdem hab ich ja keinen stress alleine zu fahren, nur nicht im dunkeln, da hab ich angst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Probiers mal mir nem Mpeg Player. Eins zwei Stunden gehen da immer und es macht Spaß. Coole Mucke richtig aufgedreht und auf em Bike, da geht doch die Post ab  Du wirst sehen wenn Du jemanden zum Biken abholst oder manchmal auch in der Gruppe fährst, kommt manchmal der Wunsch nach Musik in einem auf. Die richtige Musik kann, finde ich zumindest, die erlebten Gefühle verstärken.


Hmm, ich bin noch nie mit Musik sportlich Rad gefahren, habe aber auch schon mal daran gedacht. Würde ich aber niemals in einer Gruppe machen. Da wäre mir plauschen wichtiger! 


Maggo schrieb:


> also mukke auf den ohren find ich beim joggen ok und wichtig, beim biken isses eher störend. ausserdem hab ich ja keinen stress alleine zu fahren, nur nicht im dunkeln, da hab ich angst.


Also Angst habe ich in meinen Standardgebieten meist nicht so viel. Bei Vollmond habe ich eher das Gefühl selbst zum Wolf zu werden...  Schwierig wird es erst, wenn ich durch die Gebiete der Velociraptoren muß...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

ach so


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sach mal, ich denk warst mal verheiratet?
> 
> Frau=Männerzeitinanspruchnehmendesgeschöpf



 hast ja Recht! Ich hatte mit allem aufgehört und war so gut wie jeden Tag mit ihr Tanzen...   Böser Fehler!!!


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Braucht eigentlich gerade jemand etwas von BikeComponents, oder cycle-aix? Ich brauche z.B. Bremsscheiben (für zweiten Laufradsatz) und bestelle die Teile für caroka mit.



So gefällt mir das.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So gefällt mir das.



Klar gefällt das einem betüttelt zu werden...


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Hat eigentlich jemand vor bei der Hohemark-CTF ab Eschborn kommenden Sonntag mit zu fahren? Siehe auch hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmm, ich bin noch nie mit Musik sportlich Rad gefahren, habe aber auch schon mal daran gedacht. Würde ich aber niemals in einer Gruppe machen. Da wäre mir plauschen wichtiger!
> 
> Also Angst habe ich in meinen Standardgebieten meist nicht so viel. Bei Vollmond habe ich eher das Gefühl selbst zum Wolf zu werden...  Schwierig wird es erst, wenn ich durch die Gebiete der Velociraptoren muß...




angst vor werwölfen hab ich nicht, wobei das schon ein seltsames gefühl iss, alleine im nebligen wald und du hörst nix ausser deinem eigenen herzschlag und ab und an das quitschen rasseln schleifen irgendeines bikteils, das demnächst mal wieder erneuert werden soll....
aber mal im ernst, nachts unter null°C du legst dich schön auf die fresse und wirst in der nacht garantiert nichtmehr gefunden *shoking* dem vater einer freundin ist das mal im sommer passiert. unterwegs mit dem rennrad, abflug in ein maisfeld und dort übernachtet.....


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand vor bei der Hohemark-CTF ab Eschborn kommenden Sonntag mit zu fahren? Siehe auch hier.




du etwa?? also allein hab ich keine lust, wenn das vielleicht ne veranstaltung mit dem/der ein oder anderen plauscher/in wird gerne.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand vor bei der Hohemark-CTF ab Eschborn kommenden Sonntag mit zu fahren? Siehe auch hier.


ist das nicht ein Tag nach Samstag? 
ich nicht 



Maggo schrieb:


> angst vor werwölfen hab ich nicht, wobei das schon ein seltsames gefühl iss, alleine im nebligen wald und du hörst nix ausser deinem eigenen herzschlag und ab und an das quitschen rasseln schleifen irgendeines bikteils, das demnächst mal wieder erneuert werden soll....
> aber mal im ernst, nachts unter null°C du legst dich schön auf die fresse und wirst in der nacht garantiert nichtmehr gefunden *shoking* dem vater einer freundin ist das mal im sommer passiert. unterwegs mit dem rennrad, abflug in ein maisfeld und dort übernachtet.....



Doch so vorausschauend, man Maggo Du bist en Kerl und kei Fraa!


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> angst vor werwölfen hab ich nicht, wobei das schon ein seltsames gefühl iss, alleine im nebligen wald und du hörst nix ausser deinem eigenen herzschlag und ab und an das quitschen rasseln schleifen irgendeines bikteils, das demnächst mal wieder erneuert werden soll....
> aber mal im ernst, nachts unter null°C du legst dich schön auf die fresse und wirst in der nacht garantiert nichtmehr gefunden *shoking* dem vater einer freundin ist das mal im sommer passiert. unterwegs mit dem rennrad, abflug in ein maisfeld und dort übernachtet.....



Da denke ich zugegebenermaßen überhaupt nicht drüber nach.  Ich halte mich zwar für ein Mitglied einer Gemeinschaft, in der einige sicherlich traurig wären, wenn ich nicht mehr da bin (doch soll es geben!), aber ich habe keine Kinder, deren Entwicklung ich auf Dauer sichern muß. Ist das `ne doofe Sichtweise? Zu egoistisch?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Ich find Rennen grundsätzlich doof. Wieso überhaupt Rennen fahren, es is doch viel schöner wenn wir selbst bestimmen können wann und wos lang geht. Da kann man dann auch zum Plauschen anhalten 

Oder sind wir etwa doch so komplexbehaftet?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da denke ich zugegebenermaßen überhaupt nicht drüber nach.  Ich halte mich zwar für ein Mitglied einer Gemeinschaft, in der einige sicherlich traurig wären, wenn ich nicht mehr da bin (doch soll es geben!), aber ich habe keine Kinder, deren Entwicklung ich auf Dauer sichern muß. Ist das `ne doofe Sichtweise? Zu egoistisch?



Ne bist halt en Mann 

ich fahr im Dunklen, am liebsten mit Mucke, auch im tiefen dunklen  unheimlichen Wald.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du etwa?? also allein hab ich keine lust, wenn das vielleicht ne veranstaltung mit dem/der ein oder anderen plauscher/in wird gerne.



Ich habe schon Interesse! Die Strecke wird vielleicht nicht so wirklich anspruchsvoll sein, aber der ganze Trubel drum herum ist oft ganz nett bei diesen CTF.

@Hirsch: wie sieht es mit Dir aus?


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da denke ich zugegebenermaßen überhaupt nicht drüber nach.  Ich halte mich zwar für ein Mitglied einer Gemeinschaft, in der einige sicherlich traurig wären, wenn ich nicht mehr da bin (doch soll es geben!), aber ich habe keine Kinder, deren Entwicklung ich auf Dauer sichern muß. Ist das `ne doofe Sichtweise? Zu egoistisch?



nö, eigentlich nicht. je mehr man drüber nachdenkt, desto mehr gewinnt wohl auch der part des hundes größeres gewicht an der sache und ausserdem gibts ja dann noch die "familiären" verpflichtungen zu erfüllen. ich hab zwar auch keine kinder, aber meine freundin wäre sicherlich nicht begeistert mich nur noch bikend oder a***** zu erleben, die muss während so ner hochzeit mit viel streß und so weiter eh schon ordentlich zurückstecken.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Interesse! Die Strecke wird vielleicht nicht so wirklich anspruchsvoll sein, aber der ganze Trubel drum herum ist oft ganz nett bei diesen CTF.



Wieso mußt Du dich mit anderen messen?


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich find Rennen grundsätzlich doof. Wieso überhaupt Rennen fahren, es is doch viel schöner wenn wir selbst bestimmen können wann und wos lang geht. Da kann man dann auch zum Plauschen anhalten
> 
> Oder sind wir etwa doch so komplexbehaftet?




für was bist du mitglied im racing team, zum rennen doof finden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso mußt Du dich mit anderen messen?



ich hoffe nicht, dass es darauf rausläuft. ich hoffe vielmehr, dass es so wird wie bei ner gewöhnlichen ausfahrt sprich der langsamste bestimmt das tempo.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Spaß macht es auch Nachts, unter Autobahnbrücken, auf Baustellen, aus Bohlen ne 60 cm Hohe Wippe zu bauen und drüberzufahren, um nach ner Zeit, aus dieser Wippe ne Rampe zu bauen, um drüber springen zu können. 

*seufz*


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Spaß macht es auch Nachts, unter Autobahnbrücken, auf Baustellen, aus Bohlen ne 60 cm Hohe Wippe zu bauen und drüberzufahren, um nach ner Zeit, aus dieser Wippe ne Rampe zu bauen, um drüber springen zu können.
> 
> *seufz*


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

wieso klappt das mit den grafiken nicht. warum muss ich sowas einmal im monat fragen?


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich find Rennen grundsätzlich doof. Wieso überhaupt Rennen fahren, es is doch viel schöner wenn wir selbst bestimmen können wann und wos lang geht. Da kann man dann auch zum Plauschen anhalten
> 
> Oder sind wir etwa doch so komplexbehaftet?



Was meinst Du mit komplexbehaftet? Eine CTF ist mehr so ein Volkradfahren und kein Rennen! Aber ich mach da und auch bei Rennen gerne wegen dieses Radfahrtrubels mit. Ich brauche da keine Megaveranstaltung, wie in Willingen, sondern gerne auch lokale Veranstaltungen, bei welchen man die üblichen Verdächtigen antrifft und vielleicht auch ein paar neue kennenlernt. Außerdem magst Du es auch Dich mit diesem, oder jenem zu messen. Genau das ist dann ein Rennen!!!  Du mußt halt schon ein wenig Willensstärke beweisen, dies auch über ein übliches Rennen durchzuhalten.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit komplexbehaftet? Eine CTF ist mehr so ein Volkradfahren und kein Rennen! Aber ich mach da und auch bei Rennen gerne wegen dieses Radfahrtrubels mit. Ich brauche da keine Megaveranstaltung, wie in Willingen, sondern gerne auch lokale Veranstaltungen, bei welchen man die üblichen Verdächtigen antrifft und vielleicht auch ein paar neue kennenlernt. Außerdem magst Du es auch Dich mit diesem, oder jenem zu messen. Genau das ist dann ein Rennen!!!  Du mußt halt schon ein wenig Willensstärke beweisen, dies auch über ein übliches Rennen durchzuhalten.



da bin ich zu schwach zu


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso mußt Du dich mit anderen messen?



Manchmal schon, genau wie Du!


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

aber Wippenfahren das macht Spaß und man kriegts auch gut hin, wie Treppenfahren...


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da bin ich zu schwach zu



Ich weiß zwar, dass Du physisch nicht zu schwach bist, psychisch bist Du aber immer nur so stark, wie Du Dich für stark hältst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wieso klappt das mit den grafiken nicht. warum muss ich sowas einmal im monat fragen?



Was genau klappt denn nicht? Hast Du die Grafik in Dein Album geladen? Oder was hattest Du vor?


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber Wippenfahren das macht Spaß und man kriegts auch gut hin, wie Treppenfahren...



Hmm, bisher hatte ich Deinen Schwerpunkt nicht beim Trial gesehen. Hat sich das geändert?


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was genau klappt denn nicht? Hast Du die Grafik in Dein Album geladen? Oder was hattest Du vor?



ich hab die grafik aus uwes album kopiert und jetzt seh ich nur nen weißen kasten mit rotem kreuz.


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar, dass Du physisch nicht zu schwach bist, psychisch bist Du aber immer nur so stark, wie Du Dich für stark hältst...


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

@uwe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3396305&postcount=14302

????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab die grafik aus uwes album kopiert und jetzt seh ich nur nen weißen kasten mit rotem kreuz.



Wenn Du die Grafik in Uwes Album anwählst, bekommst Du darunter zwei Links angezeigt. Wenn Du den ersten kopierst und in Deinen Beitrag einfügst, bekommst Du die Grafik angezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @uwe:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3396305&postcount=14302
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????


Hats de trotzdem Vorteile davon, frag jetzt net welche!



zu Trial: das dürfte auf dem Tail hilfreich sein


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Grafik in Uwes Album anwählst, bekommst Du darunter zwei Links angezeigt. Wenn Du den ersten kopierst und in Deinen Beitrag einfügst, bekommst Du die Grafik angezeigt.



da bin ich jetzt aber auf den zweiten gespannt


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hats de trotzdem Vorteile davon, frag jetzt net welche!



welche??


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hats de trotzdem Vorteile davon, frag jetzt net welche!
> 
> 
> 
> zu Trial: das dürfte auf dem Tail hilfreich sein



Ja, hat Vorteile.

Ja, Kondition aber auch!


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

welche??welche??welche??welche??


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> welche??



spendet das Geld fürn guten Zweck hinter dem man auch steht und schläft besser


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

da wüsst ich andere möglichkeiten jemanden glücklich zu machen.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ja, Kondition aber auch!



Beim Trial kommt man auch ins schwitzen und wird cooler


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> welche??





Maggo schrieb:


> welche??welche??welche??welche??



später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dabei kommt man auch ins schwitzen und wird cooler



Du meinst cool abgehängt...

Für die Fahrt zur Eisdiele reicht das vielleicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Nein, ich mein cool am Abgrund bleiben und nicht nervös zu werden. Wie auch immer der Abgrund aussieht. Daraus resultierend z.B.die Spitzkehren in BK besser zu fahren und vielleicht sogar die zwei Kehren die niemand gefahren ist.


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

noch 70minuten bis feierabend. und nur noch drei vier monate bis bk reloaded.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nein, ich mein cool am Abgrund bleiben und nicht nervös zu werden. Wie auch immer der Abgrund aussieht. Daraus resultierend z.B.die Spitzkehren in BK besser zu fahren und vielleicht sogar die zwei Kehren die niemand gefahren ist.



Blöde Diskussion: Dir macht halt das mehr Spaß und mir was anderes!


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

mir macht spaß, was euch beiden spaß macht.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mir macht spaß, was euch beiden spaß macht.



mir auch!


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da denke ich zugegebenermaßen überhaupt nicht drüber nach.  Ich halte mich zwar für ein Mitglied einer Gemeinschaft, in der einige sicherlich traurig wären, wenn ich nicht mehr da bin (doch soll es geben!), aber ich habe keine Kinder, deren Entwicklung ich auf Dauer sichern muß. Ist das `ne doofe Sichtweise? Zu egoistisch?



Ich nenn das gesunden Egoismus. Wenn Du dazu stehst und es offen kundtust, weiss jeder auf was er sich einläßt. 
Jeder muss Egoist sein, um zu überleben. Egoist ist ein sehr negativ besetztes Wort. Deshalb will es niemand sein.  

Dabei schadet ein gesunder Egoismus nicht. Gehört natürlich auch im Gegenzug Toleranz dazu.


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne bist halt en Mann
> 
> ich fahr im Dunklen, am liebsten mit Mucke, auch im tiefen dunklen  unheimlichen Wald.



Das machen Frauen auch .


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Interesse! Die Strecke wird vielleicht nicht so wirklich anspruchsvoll sein, aber der ganze Trubel drum herum ist oft ganz nett bei diesen CTF.
> 
> @Hirsch: wie sieht es mit Dir aus?



Ich muß das spontan entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Blöde Diskussion: Dir macht halt das mehr Spaß und mir was anderes!



Beides macht Spaß, es ist nur unterschiedliches Träning  


und wenn de auf ein sl abfährst braucht de net nur GA...

so genug über das Thema, was kann ich am Samstag noch mitbringen?


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Ihr seid mir mal wieder zu schnell. Muss was a******. Bis heute Nachmittag


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)




----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich nenn das gesunden Egoismus. Wenn Du dazu stehst und es offen kundtust, weiss jeder auf was er sich einläßt.
> Jeder muss Egoist sein, um zu überleben. Egoist ist ein sehr negativ besetztes Wort. Deshalb will es niemand sein.
> 
> Dabei schadet ein gesunder Egoismus nicht. Gehört natürlich auch im Gegenzug Toleranz dazu.



Da hast Du auch Recht! Ist wie fast immer eine Definitionssache. Ich würde aber trotzdem auf die Ängste/Wünsche meiner Frau/Freundin eingehen wollen.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Wegen Samstag:

Von den zehn anPNten haben sich bisher nur drei gemeldet... Einer bringt noch Equipment mit, weswegen ich dessen Teilnahme voraussetze. Bei jemand anderem gehe ich auch davon aus. Demnach sind wir bisher zu sechst (acht) und es fehlen noch fünf Antworten.

Seid doch so lieb, und meldet euch mal!


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Liest Du keine PN´s?



doch wenn ich welche bekomme werden die doch gepopuped - dachte ich jedenfalls. mal gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

ich hab neulich auch zwei stück übersehen weil kein popup aufgegangen ist.


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hartes Los!  Hast Du wieder Urlaub?



ne, dann hätte ich ja noch weniger zeit


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Huuuiiii, ist das ein milder Frühlingstag!! Das Gras ist schon so richtig sattgrün. Ich war zwar relativ dünn angezogen (kurzärmeliges U-Hemd + Softshell-Jacke), aber immer noch zu dick...


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

hmm, bei uns waren es 7°C - also net wirklich frühlingshaft


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da hast Du auch Recht! Ist wie fast immer eine Definitionssache. Ich würde aber trotzdem auf die Ängste/Wünsche meiner Frau/Freundin eingehen wollen.



....das wäre dann die Toleranz.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ....das wäre dann die Toleranz.



ich würde es Zuneigung nennen! Kompromißbereitschaft.


----------



## fUEL (29. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie ???Bin widder da aus Milano, um 4 Uhr uffgestanne nervisch so en Schais.
Gestern in Mailand e stündche gelaufe bei schönsdem Sonneschein und heut noch nix gesportet.

Wochende bin ich in Dusseldoof zum Schaffe.Kann also kei Spaghetti mit Euch esse, leider.


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich würde es Zuneigung nennen! Kompromißbereitschaft.



Kompromißbereitschaft lass ich gelten. 
Zuneigung hat etwas mit Nähe zu tun.


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ei gude wie ???Bin widder da aus Milano, um 4 Uhr uffgestanne nervisch so en Schais.
> Gestern in Mailand e stündche gelaufe bei schönsdem Sonneschein und heut noch nix gesportet.
> 
> Wochende bin ich in Dusseldoof zum Schaffe.Kann also kei Spaghetti mit Euch esse, leider.



das des nervisch iss glaab isch der gern.  Schade, dass de ned debei sein kannst.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kompromißbereitschaft lass ich gelten.
> Zuneigung hat etwas mit Nähe zu tun.



Genau: einer Frau/Freundin würde ich mich so nahe fühlen, dass es mich unheimlich schmerzen würde sie ungewollt zu verlieren! Sich aufeinander verlassen zu können würde dann auch bedeuten, auf sich selbst aufzupassen und Risiken zu vermeiden, zumindest aber zu minimieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (29. Januar 2007)

Plauschergerd philosophus est.


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau: einer Frau/Freundin würde ich mich so nahe fühlen, dass es mich unheimlich schmerzen würde sie ungewollt zu verlieren!


Genau: Wem würde das nicht wehtun. 





Arachne schrieb:


> Sich aufeinander verlassen zu können würde dann auch bedeuten, auf sich selbst aufzupassen und Risiken zu vermeiden, zumindest aber zu minimieren.


Kann man Liebe dosieren? Liebe ist bedingungslos und voller Risiko. Und jetzt Schluß mit Plauscherphilosophie.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)




----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau: Und diesen Schmerz brauche ich nicht noch einmal.
> Kann man Liebe dosieren? Liebe ist bedingungslos und voller Risiko. Und jetzt Schluß mit Plauscherphilosophie.



Typisch Frau: Will den Jungs den Mund verbieten...  Abbä isch binnen Blauscher!!! 

Mit ungewollt meinte ich mehr so von beiden ungewollt, also Unfall,... Das Andere habe ich ja auch schon hinter mir. Habe aber sogar direkt danach für mich schon wieder festgestellt, dass ich es jederzeit wieder wagen würde! 

Liebe kann ich mir schwer (bewußt) dosierbar vorstellen. Trotzdem ist sie nicht immer gleich stark. Vielleicht können wir uns darauf einigen, dass sie entwickelbar ist. D.h., dass sie in einer Beziehung mit zunehmender Vertrautheit wachsen kann (sollte), oder vielleicht auch durch Enttäuschungen wieder schrumpft.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Keine Angst: ich werde nicht anfangen Dich zu analysieren!!!






habe ich längst hinter mir...


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...Schluß mit Plauscherphilosophie.



   Du willst den Plauscherfred schließen?!?!?!


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

dazu ist sie gar nicht berechtigt.....trotzdem ist das hier gerade seeeehr "merkwürdig"......


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dazu ist sie gar nicht berechtigt.....trotzdem ist das hier gerade seeeehr "merkwürdig"......



Soo, "merkwürdig".... Nun dann mach es Dir doch mal bequem, kannst Dich auch gerne hinlegen, und erzähle mal genau, was Du meinst. Was ist denn so merkwürdig?  Vielleicht möchtest Du auch gerne erst mal über Deine Kindheit reden?! Wie war das, als Dein liebster Sandkastenfreund aus versehen auf Deine super detailgetreue Fünftagear****sandburg fiel?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

Jo, erzähl mal Maggo, wie warn das?

Ich geh mal Punkten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> .......
> Mit ungewollt meinte ich mehr so von beiden ungewollt, also Unfall,... Das Andere habe ich ja auch schon hinter mir. Habe aber sogar direkt danach für mich schon wieder festgestellt, dass ich es jederzeit wieder wagen würde!


Bisd du mudisch.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jo, erzähl mal Maggo, wie warn das?
> 
> Ich geh mal Punkten



 

irgendwie wird es immer dunkler. Ich meine schneller als es die Tageszeit vermuten lassen könnte...


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bisd du mudisch.



Isch bin haldn rischdische Kerl!!!


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Isch bin haldn rischdische Kerl!!!


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Soo, "merkwürdig".... Nun dann mach es Dir doch mal bequem, kannst Dich auch gerne hinlegen, und erzähle mal genau, was Du meinst. Was ist denn so merkwürdig?  Vielleicht möchtest Du auch gerne erst mal über Deine Kindheit reden?! Wie war das, als Dein liebster Sandkastenfreund aus versehen auf Deine super detailgetreue Fünftagear****sandburg fiel?



ich kann im liegen nicht schreiben, sonst würde ich längst auch aus dem schlafzimmer plauschen.

als ich klein war wurde mir tatsächlich solch eine art bauwerk zerstört,es war eine jedi festung, die zuschlupf bei den ewoks suchten. das teil war bei uns im vorgarten in der hecke, da hab ich oftmals gespielt. das haus liegt leider in einer kurve und eines abends tut es einen riesenschlag vor unserer haustür. wir sind alle aufgesprungen um zu schauen was da passiert war. im vorgarten lag ein anfang20 jahre alter kerl mit seiner enduro. das vorderrad genau in der jedifestung. alles kaputt...  vielleicht war das der auslöser für meine jetzige gefühlslosigkeit. als ich in die pubertät kam hat sich das ganze dramatisch verschlimmert. wir haben dann frösche aufgeblasen und andere kleine tiere gequält. irgendwo muss die wut und agression ja hin. dann habe ich in der schule angefangen schwächere mitschüler zu verhauen, meistens mit meinen zwei besten freunden. auch schutzgelderpressung war an der tagesordnung. später dann absturz in die drogenszene, lehre abgebrochen und ein leben in der gosse, drei abgebrochene entzugsversuche dann kam irgendwann der führerscheinentzug wegen trunkenheit am steuer und fahrerflucht, als musste ein bike her......den rest kennt ihr....... 


ihr habt mir schon geholfen mein leben auf die reihe zu bekommen, ich danke euch.   

@gerd: bitte kein enduro kaufen, nicht dass da noch was hochkommt.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann im liegen nicht schreiben, sonst würde ich längst auch aus dem schlafzimmer plauschen.
> 
> als ich klein war wurde mir tatsächlich solch eine art bauwerk zerstört,es war eine jedi festung, die zuschlupf bei den ewoks suchten. das teil war bei uns im vorgarten in der hecke, da hab ich oftmals gespielt. das haus liegt leider in einer kurve und eines abends tut es einen riesenschlag vor unserer haustür. wir sind alle aufgesprungen um zu schauen was da passiert war. im vorgarten lag ein anfang20 jahre alter kerl mit seiner enduro. das vorderrad genau in der jedifestung. alles kaputt...  vielleicht war das der auslöser für meine jetzige gefühlslosigkeit. als ich in die pubertät kam hat sich das ganze dramatisch verschlimmert. wir haben dann frösche aufgeblasen und andere kleine tiere gequält. irgendwo muss die wut und agression ja hin. dann habe ich in der schule angefangen schwächere mitschüler zu verhauen, meistens mit meinen zwei besten freunden. auch schutzgelderpressung war an der tagesordnung. später dann absturz in die drogenszene, lehre abgebrochen und ein leben in der gosse, drei abgebrochene entzugsversuche dann kam irgendwann der führerscheinentzug wegen trunkenheit am steuer und fahrerflucht, als musste ein bike her......den rest kennt ihr.......
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe nicht, dass da noch irgendwelche Sachen mit den Druckgaspatronen laufen! Sieht echt geil aus, brauchst aber `ne Hochgeschwindigkeitskamera!

Ich muß es nun doch ausplaudern: Das Enduro SL soll schon komplett ausverkauft sein!!!      

Sonst hätte ich Dich, mit Deiner Erfahrung, mal gefragt, wie ich schnell an die nötige Knete ran kommen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann im liegen nicht schreiben, sonst würde ich längst auch aus dem schlafzimmer plauschen.
> 
> als ich klein war wurde mir tatsächlich solch eine art bauwerk zerstört,es war eine jedi festung, die zuschlupf bei den ewoks suchten. das teil war bei uns im vorgarten in der hecke, da hab ich oftmals gespielt. das haus liegt leider in einer kurve und eines abends tut es einen riesenschlag vor unserer haustür. wir sind alle aufgesprungen um zu schauen was da passiert war. im vorgarten lag ein anfang20 jahre alter kerl mit seiner enduro. das vorderrad genau in der jedifestung. alles kaputt...  vielleicht war das der auslöser für meine jetzige gefühlslosigkeit. als ich in die pubertät kam hat sich das ganze dramatisch verschlimmert. wir haben dann frösche aufgeblasen und andere kleine tiere gequält. irgendwo muss die wut und agression ja hin. dann habe ich in der schule angefangen schwächere mitschüler zu verhauen, meistens mit meinen zwei besten freunden. auch schutzgelderpressung war an der tagesordnung. später dann absturz in die drogenszene, lehre abgebrochen und ein leben in der gosse, drei abgebrochene entzugsversuche dann kam irgendwann der führerscheinentzug wegen trunkenheit am steuer und fahrerflucht, als musste ein bike her......den rest kennt ihr.......


Da hast Du ja grade nochmal die Kurve bekommen.


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ............mit Deiner Erfahrung, mal gefragt, wie ich schnell an die nötige Knete ran kommen kann...


Versuch es doch mal so: 































Abbä so kenne dich zu viele.


----------



## fUEL (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht, dass da noch irgendwelche Sachen mit den Druckgaspatronen laufen! Sieht echt geil aus, brauchst aber `ne Hochgeschwindigkeitskamera!
> 
> Ich muß es nun doch ausplaudern: Das Enduro SL soll schon komplett ausverkauft sein!!!
> 
> Sonst hätte ich Dich, mit Deiner Erfahrung, mal gefragt, wie ich schnell an die nötige Knete ran kommen kann...



Geschätzte Menge der in Europa zur Verfügung stehenden Rahmen in XL voraussichtlich Juni oder so 300 ! lt. Specialized Händler, davon ca 50 in Germanyin der Größe.

Vllt. 2008 er Modell abwarten oder vorbestellen, soll dann ab Januar 08 bis July 08 geliefert werden.


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vllt. 2008 er Modell abwarten oder vorbestellen, soll dann ab Januar 08 bis July 08 geliefert werden.



cool - noch längere wartezeiten als bei canyon...


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Versuch es doch mal so:



Schon zu bekannt, damit bekomme ich auch nichts mehr...  Das letzte Mal haben sie mir sogar Belustigungsgroschen zugeworfen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie!

Gerd: also doch n Torque  hab das schon abgeklärt, Torque soll uneingeschrenkt Treppen- und Lidlparkplatztauglich sein 

auf die Poison links is ja irgendwie keiner angesprungen


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

bin widder zurück die fraa hatn dvd recorder bekommen, die gabel muss warten. jetzt mach ich was leckeres zu essen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

Und ich schau schon wieder Freeridevideos...


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schon zu bekannt, damit bekomme ich auch nichts mehr...  Das letzte Mal haben sie mir sogar Belustigungsgroschen zugeworfen!




du warst echt schon verheiratet?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

Nächsten Montag Theorieprüfung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

warum nicht beides zusammen? getrennt machen nur weicheier oder angshasen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

hkn: du etwa nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

hkn: weil mein Fahrlehrer eben am Tele nur gemeint hat das dann am Montag Theorie ist  praktische sinds wohl noch nicht genug, bei uns im Dorf kommt ja nicht dauern n Prüfer


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: du etwa nicht



nö...heiraten ist nix für mich...


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: weil mein Fahrlehrer eben am Tele nur gemeint hat das dann am Montag Theorie ist  praktische sinds wohl noch nicht genug, bei uns im Dorf kommt ja nicht dauern n Prüfer



ach du ahnst es nicht. mein fahrlehrer meinte damals -> nur wer angst hat macht die prüfung auf zweimal. 

lustig war das ich eigentlich voll das mulmige gefühl hatte. nach der theorie mit 0 fehlern, setz ich mich ins auto rein. stell alles ein und ab da wußte ich das ich nicht durchfallen konnte. 

auch wenn mein prüfer ein ar*** war, aber geschafft war geschafft  und nach über 18 jahren und ca. 750.000 km mit 4 rädern hab ich immer noch keinen einen punkt in flensburg...man bin ich gut *lachweg*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

Wenn du die selben km auf 2 Rädern packst geb ich dir einen aus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

Naja, dann fang ich halt doch mal an bissi zu lernen ...


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn du die selben km auf 2 Rädern packst geb ich dir einen aus



das wäre was...da würd ich euch auf jedenfall alle nass machen...aber die realität sieht ja anders aus


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> auf die Poison links is ja irgendwie keiner angesprungen



Zu viel Auswahl. Lieber etwas, womit Bekannte schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du warst echt schon verheiratet?


Ja!  


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: du etwa nicht





habkeinnick schrieb:


> nö...heiraten ist nix für mich...


Heiraten an sich ist zwar stessig, aber toll!  Notwendig ist halt "nur" jemand, mit dem Du glaubst es lange genug aushalten zu können... (Was dann aber trotzdem nicht unbedingt etwas zu heißen hat!)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zu viel Auswahl. Lieber etwas, womit Bekannte schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.



Aber wenns doch nur die Hälfte kostet 

Ich nehm auch lieber n Torque, Auto brauch ich keins


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Ich nehm auch lieber n Torque, Auto brauch ich keins


----------



## Marsmann (29. Januar 2007)

moin leutes meine aussichten auf einen busuch in der taunus sind beaschtlich gestiegen gibt es bei euch einen empfehlenswerten campingplatz? (wenn es geht mit adresse)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

Ei gude Maik!

Beim Gerd im Garten


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude Maik!
> 
> Beim Gerd im Garten



Wenn der einen hätte...

Ich hab hier in der Gegend noch nicht gezeltet, es gibt aber bestimmt Zeltplätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (29. Januar 2007)

naja weil wire wenn dann mit nem wohnwagen kommen würden....(das kann man doch nicht bei "wildfremden" im gaten machen) naja dann werde oich mal so suchen


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja!



hmm..ok...dachte du wärst auch ein freiheitsliebender...


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm..ok...dachte du wärst auch ein freiheitsliebender...



Bin frei, genieße dies auch sehr (!), aber...


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> naja weil wire wenn dann mit nem wohnwagen kommen würden....(das kann man doch nicht bei "wildfremden" im gaten machen) naja dann werde oich mal so suchen



Guggst Du hier.


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm..ok...dachte du wärst auch ein freiheitsliebender...



Na, das muss sich ja nicht ausschließen. Was meinst Du wieviel verschiedene Arten von Ehen es gibt. Wir leben doch nicht im Mittelalter und Moral ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff geworden. Die Ehepartner können Ihren "Vertrag" doch individuell "aushandeln". Das Leben ist bunt und der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. 
Nur muss man sich damit auseinandersetzen, man sollte wissen was man will. Früher war alles vorgegeben und es war besser nicht zu wissen was man will.


----------



## Marsmann (29. Januar 2007)

thx.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, das muss sich ja nicht ausschließen. Was meinst Du wieviel verschiedene Arten von Ehen es gibt. Wir leben doch nicht im Mittelalter und Moral ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff geworden. Die Ehepartner können Ihren "Vertrag" doch individuell "aushandeln". Das Leben ist bunt und der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.
> Nur muss man sich damit auseinandersetzen, man sollte wissen was man will. Früher war alles vorgegeben und es war besser nicht zu wissen was man will.



keine Musik in meinen Ohren. Ich kenne Jemanden, der hat auch jahrelang von seiner idealen "freien" Ehe geschwärmt. Soweit ich es erkennen konnte bedeutete diese Freiheit, er bandelte mal mit diesem, mal mit jenem Mädel an und sie kümmerte sich um die Kinder. Klar, dass sie ihn irgendwann verließ. Er aber war außer sich, konnte es überhaupt nicht verstehen... 

Für mich würde zu einer Ehe eine sexuelle Exklusivität gehören! Schon alleine wegen AIDS und dergleichen. Und das hat meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts mit Mittelalter zu tun!


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für mich würde zu einer Ehe eine sexuelle Exklusivität gehören! Schon alleine wegen AIDS und dergleichen. Und das hat meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts mit Mittelalter zu tun!



da hast du meine absolute zustimmung. allerdings finde ich, dass es immer auf die balance ankommt, also wenn dann gleichberechtigung. wenn zwei leute meinen wie wild in der weltgeschichte *************************** zu müssen, dann ist das ok für sie beide. die hauptsache ist, es wird niemand dabei verletzt (seelisch)


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> keine Musik in meinen Ohren. Ich kenne Jemanden, der hat auch jahrelang von seiner idealen "freien" Ehe geschwärmt. Soweit ich es erkennen konnte bedeutete diese Freiheit, er bandelte mal mit diesem, mal mit jenem Mädel an und sie kümmerte sich um die Kinder. Klar, dass sie ihn irgendwann verließ. Er aber war außer sich, konnte es überhaupt nicht verstehen...
> 
> Für mich würde zu einer Ehe eine sexuelle Exklusivität gehören! Schon alleine wegen AIDS und dergleichen. Und das hat meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts mit Mittelalter zu tun!



Du bist ja lustig.  Das ist doch auch eine gescheiterte Ehe. Ich rede von Ehen die wirklich für "immer und ewig sind". 
Der Typ hat sie doch hintergangen. Das hat doch nichts mit beiderseitigem Einverständnis zu tun.


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da hast du meine absolute zustimmung. allerdings finde ich, dass es immer auf die balance ankommt, also wenn dann gleichberechtigung. wenn zwei leute meinen wie wild in der weltgeschichte *************************** zu müssen, dann ist das ok für sie beide. die hauptsache ist, es wird niemand dabei verletzt (seelisch)



Damit triffst Du genau meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

hilfe, die eheberater haben den fred überfallen


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hilfe, die eheberater haben den fred überfallen



Ja Du mit Deiner Perle musst Dir ja auch keine Gedanken machen.  :bineinbisschenneidisch:


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du bist ja lustig.  Das ist doch auch eine gescheiterte Ehe. Ich rede von Ehen die wirklich für "immer und ewig sind".
> Der Typ hat sie doch hintergangen. Das hat doch nichts mit beiderseitigem Einverständnis zu tun.



Irgendwie mußt Du mich mißverstanden haben!? Sie wußte von seinen Eskapaden und deshalb nannte er es freie Ehe... Hintergehen konnte man das wohl deshalb nicht nennen. Das war von mir als negativ-Beispiel gedacht.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja Du mit Deiner Perle musst Dir ja auch keine Gedanken machen.  :bineinbisschenneidisch:



Da würde ich mir jetzt ja super gerne so richtig den Mund verbrennen!!!   

oder auch nicht...


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für mich würde zu einer Ehe eine sexuelle Exklusivität gehören! Schon alleine wegen AIDS und dergleichen. Und das hat meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nichts mit Mittelalter zu tun!



finde ich auch nix schlimmes dran. in einer beziehung lebe ich auch monogam. fremdgehen des partners würde ich auch niemals tolerieren - dazu bin zu nachtragend. wobei ich auch nur das von meinem partner erwarte was ich selbst bereit bin zu tun...


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwie mußt Du mich mißverstanden haben!? Sie wußte von seinen Eskapaden und deshalb nannte er es freie Ehe... Hintergehen konnte man das wohl deshalb nicht nennen. Das war von mir als negativ-Beispiel gedacht.



Ja sorry, aber das war ein Schwachmat. 
Ich rede von bewußter, individueller Gestaltung an der beide Partner gleichberechtigt teilnehmen.


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir jetzt ja super gerne so richtig den Mund verbrennen!!!
> 
> oder auch nicht...



Schade, dass ich nicht weiß was Du meinst.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

Am besten gar nicht heiraten (als Mann), das ist am günstigsten und mit der Frau die man liebt kann man doch auch so zusammen leben (ehe-ähnliches Verhältnis nennt sich das dann wohl).
Als Frau wäre ich aber auch drauf aus zu heiraten, immerhin kann man damit ne Menge Geld machen.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja sorry, aber das war ein Schwachmat.
> Ich rede von bewußter, individueller Gestaltung an der beide Partner gleichberechtigt teilnehmen.



Was stellst Du Dir darunter beispielsweise vor? (Der eine bügelt, dafür putzt der andere? Sowas? Oder mehr: Das ist mein Sonntags Freund, der kommt Di und Do und für besondere Sa-Anlässe habe ich den. Mo, Mi, Fr will ich meine Ruhe haben.)

Ich finde die Hinweise von Maggo (Gleichberechtigung) und hkn (nur das erwarten, was man selbst bereit ist zu geben) genau richtig!  Und die würden alles obige noch nicht mal ausschließen...  Also vergiß es, keine Antwort notwendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Januar 2007)

ich geh schlafen


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich nicht weiß was Du meinst.



Muß jetzt erstmal los, vielleicht später.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Am besten gar nicht heiraten (als Mann), das ist am günstigsten und mit der Frau die man liebt kann man doch auch so zusammen leben (ehe-ähnliches Verhältnis nennt sich das dann wohl).
> Als Frau wäre ich aber auch drauf aus zu heiraten, immerhin kann man damit ne Menge Geld machen.



Dich als Frau würde ich unter allen Umständen versuchen zu meiden!


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Am besten gar nicht heiraten (als Mann), das ist am günstigsten und mit der Frau die man liebt kann man doch auch so zusammen leben (ehe-ähnliches Verhältnis nennt sich das dann wohl).
> Als Frau wäre ich aber auch drauf aus zu heiraten, immerhin kann man damit ne Menge Geld machen.



was aber zum schluss keinen unterschied macht, wer in einem ehe-ähnliches-verhältnis lebt wird automatisch auch im fall der fälle unterhaltpflichtig - deshalb heißt es auch ehe-ähnlich


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

> Hintergehen konnte man das wohl deshalb nicht nennen



freie ehe aus seiner sicht, sie hat wahrscheinlich der kinder zuliebe brav die schnauze gehalten und nichts unternommen ausser wahrscheinlich zutiefst frustriert zu werden und alles in sich reinzufressen. wenn dieser kerl das auch noch wusste und es gemerkt hat, hätte er nen cut machen müssen und zwar nicht erst nach soundsovielen monaten wochen jahren, sondern sofort als er gemerkt hat was er ihr antut. das wäre stärke gewesen,alles andere ist hintergehen. sich selbst und sein rückgrat und vorallem die frau, der er einst das ja wort gegeben hat.

ich hab das aber von vornherein als negativbeispiel aufgefasst, als wann denn sonst?


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich geh schlafen



GN8 keule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> finde ich auch nix schlimmes dran. in einer beziehung lebe ich auch monogam. fremdgehen des partners würde ich auch niemals tolerieren - dazu bin zu nachtragend. wobei ich auch nur das von meinem partner erwarte was ich selbst bereit bin zu tun...



dachte auch nie mich mit dem Fremdgehen einer Partnerin auseinander setzen zu können, d.h. ich "wußte", ich würde sie danach auf jeden Fall zu verlassen!!!! Wenn es dann aber erstmal so weit ist, sieht die Sache doch ganz anders aus. Habe mich da seeeehr über mich selbst gewundert...

Mist, muß weg...


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> freie ehe aus seiner sicht, sie hat wahrscheinlich der kinder zuliebe brav die schnauze gehalten und nichts unternommen ausser wahrscheinlich zutiefst frustriert zu werden und alles in sich reinzufressen. wenn dieser kerl das auch noch wusste und es gemerkt hat, hätte er nen cut machen müssen und zwar nicht erst nach soundsovielen monaten wochen jahren, sondern sofort als er gemerkt hat was er ihr antut. das wäre stärke gewesen,alles andere ist hintergehen. sich selbst und sein rückgrat und vorallem die frau, der er einst das ja wort gegeben hat.
> 
> ich hab das aber von vornherein als negativbeispiel aufgefasst, als wann denn sonst?



 bist Du noch zu haben? 

kann mich mal einer von der Tastatur zerren...


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Am besten gar nicht heiraten (als Mann), das ist am günstigsten und mit der Frau die man liebt kann man doch auch so zusammen leben (ehe-ähnliches Verhältnis nennt sich das dann wohl).
> Als Frau wäre ich aber auch drauf aus zu heiraten, immerhin kann man damit ne Menge Geld machen.



ich hoffe nicht, dass du das ernst meinst. 

so ne hochzeit hat durchaus auch vorteile, ein kollege hat mit seiner ex ein kind. leider nie geheiratet, aber irgendwann getrennt. sie hat das sorgerecht und macht sich mit dem kind nach spanien um die kleine auf ihrem ego esoterik trip auf so ner verranzten finca verwarlosen lässt. (das ist übertrieben dargestellt, aber nicht weit weg von der wahrheit) der kerl ist mit den nerven echt am ende gewesen, weill die alte ständig gemeint hat "besuchstermine" zu kippen und zu verlegen, weil grad mal wieder irgendwelche schwingungen nicht dafür sprachen. wenn die beiden jemals verhheiratet gewesen wären hätte er vor gericht wesentlich bessere chancen gehabt.
....und dann ist dann noch das ding mit den steuerklassen.....


----------



## Marsmann (29. Januar 2007)

was ist das leichteste mtb von dem ihr jemals gehÃ¶rt habt und wo liegt ungefÃ¤hr der preis?( nen kumpel will das wissen ich meine ich hÃ¤tte mal 4,5 kilo bei 20000â¬ gehÃ¶rt)


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was stellst Du Dir darunter beispielsweise vor? (Der eine bügelt, dafür putzt der andere? Sowas? Oder mehr: Das ist mein Sonntags Freund, der kommt Di und Do und für besondere Sa-Anlässe habe ich den. Mo, Mi, Fr will ich meine Ruhe haben.)
> 
> Ich finde die Hinweise von Maggo (Gleichberechtigung) und hkn (nur das erwarten, was man selbst bereit ist zu geben) genau richtig!  Und die würden alles obige noch nicht mal ausschließen...  Also vergiß es, keine Antwort notwendig.



Mit Dir rede ich nicht mehr. 

Pah! :keingrinsenmehrehersoeinzähnefletschen:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

Das ist ja mistig...aber dann spart man wenigstens das Geld für die Hochzeit...und es ist bestimmt auch nicht ganz so teuer (jaja...immer dieses Materialistische denken, aber von Gefühlen (Trauer z.b.) wird man nunmal nicht satt...)


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bist Du noch zu haben?
> 
> kann mich mal einer von der Tastatur zerren...



da hättste mal vor neun jahren kommen müßen süßer


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das ist ja mistig...aber dann spart man wenigstens das Geld für die Hochzeit...und es ist bestimmt auch nicht ganz so teuer (jaja...immer dieses Materialistische denken, aber von Gefühlen (Trauer z.b.) wird man nunmal nicht satt...)



ne hochzeit muss nicht pompöß gefeiert werden. mir ginge es in erster linie um die sicherheit, da reicht ein termin beim standesamt.


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> was ist das leichteste mtb von dem ihr jemals gehört habt und wo liegt ungefähr der preis?( nen kumpel will das wissen ich meine ich hätte mal 4,5 kilo bei 20000 gehört)



such mal nach dem user "hawkpower" das ding ist wohl mit geld nicht zu bezahlen. das leichteste rennrad ist ein prototyp von canyon. 3, irgendwas kilo oder so.

ist das derselbe kumpel mit der federgabel?


----------



## Marsmann (29. Januar 2007)

jop genau der
er meint fÃ¼r 1000 â¬ wÃ¼rde er ein 7klio rad bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

klar, nur halt ohne rahmen und laufräder. der kollege hat nach der geburt auch bisschen zu spät luft gekriegt oder??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

Unfallrennrad - durchaus möglich 
oder alt und verbraucht...

aber mal ganz im Ernst: der Leichtbau wird überbewertet und am Rahmen geht er mir auch ziemlich auf die Nerven (ich armes Leichtbauopfer ich  )


----------



## Marsmann (29. Januar 2007)

schade von dem finde ich lkeinen prototypen sondern immer nur se4ine webseite


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

von wem??


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

hier der link zum leichtesten bike der welt

http://www.canyon.com/technologie/projekt37.html


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

guckst du Mars
http://www.canyon.com/technologie/projekt37.html


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

http://www.canyon.com/technologie/projekt37.html

http://www.hawkpower.de/page1005.html

oder aber

www.light-bikes.de

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

ups, nichts geasgt.


----------



## Maggo (29. Januar 2007)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (29. Januar 2007)

ok thx was sagt ihr wie viel das ungefähr kostet


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

ich geh dann auch mal, wenn man schon nix weiß, soll man wenigstens wach sein 

gn8 @ all


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> Gn8



GN8 maggo


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2007)

Projektbikes sind Preislos


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ok thx was sagt ihr wie viel das ungefähr kostet



ist ein prototyp und nicht kaufbar - und wenn dann nicht bezahlbar. lies dir den text durch, da ist an fast allen teilen noch mal hand angelegt worden.

denke das man für so ein bike 10k+ investieren muss


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich geh dann auch mal, wenn man schon nix weiß, soll man wenigstens wach sein
> 
> gn8 @ all



GN8 CR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2007)

nach der diskussion der letzten 20 seiten frag ich mich so langsam, wann wir der ersten reinen plauscher-ehe beiwohnen dürfen   

gn8


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nach der diskussion der letzten 20 seiten frag ich mich so langsam, wann wir der ersten reinen plauscher-ehe beiwohnen dürfen
> 
> gn8




GN8 fux - nu hab ich heut fast allen ne gute nacht gewünscht


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mit Dir rede ich nicht mehr.
> 
> Pah! :keingrinsenmehrehersoeinzähnefletschen:



 was habe ich denn jetzt wieder falsch gemacht???


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da hättste mal vor neun jahren kommen müßen süßer



 Tja, die Besten sind immer schon vergeben!


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8 fux - nu hab ich heut fast allen ne gute nacht gewünscht



Mir noch nicht, also?!

Gehe aber auch noch nicht ins Bett....


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

siehste dann muss ich ja auch noch nicht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. Januar 2007)

N´abend Jungs  Muß ich alles von heute lesen oder nich 

PN´s werden später beantwortet


----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Braucht eigentlich gerade jemand etwas von BikeComponents, oder cycle-aix? Ich brauche z.B. Bremsscheiben (für zweiten Laufradsatz) und bestelle die Teile für caroka mit.



ICH!


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> N´abend Jungs  Muß ich alles von heute lesen oder nich



nee alles net...


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> N´abend Jungs  Muß ich alles von heute lesen oder nich
> 
> PN´s werden später beantwortet



Ist teilweise glaube ich eher verwirrend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist teilweise glaube ich eher verwirrend...



stimmt...also gerd...wie alt, gewicht, größe und was für ne hüfte? *lachweg*


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ICH!



Was denn? Sonst klappts mit der Bestellung vielleicht nicht so richtig. Am Ende mußt Du mir das für Dich bestellte Specialized Enduro SL schenken, weil XL zu groß für Dich ist...


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt...also gerd...wie alt, gewicht, größe und was für ne hüfte? *lachweg*



sagen wir mal 25, die Mädels werden heute immer später erwachsen! 60kg bei 1,80m wäre nett, habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit. Die Hüfte sollte erkennbar weiblich sein.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Interesse! Die Strecke wird vielleicht nicht so wirklich anspruchsvoll sein, aber der ganze Trubel drum herum ist oft ganz nett bei diesen CTF.
> 
> @Hirsch: wie sieht es mit Dir aus?



Schlecht, habe Gleichgewichtsstörungen vom Abend davor


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sagen wir mal 25, die Mädels werden heute immer später erwachsen! 60kg bei 1,80m wäre nett, habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit. Die Hüfte sollte erkennbar weiblich sein.



och mir ist auch 50kg bei 1.60 ganz recht


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och mir ist auch 50kg bei 1.60 ganz recht



Ja, ist auf jeden Fall handlicher!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. Januar 2007)

Bin durch, tief ergriffen und hundemüde


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

GN8


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

morscheee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was habe ich denn jetzt wieder falsch gemacht???



Du willst mich nicht verstehen.


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tja, die Besten sind immer schon vergeben!



Wo er recht hat hat er recht.


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> morscheee



Moin moin Fux und alle die schonn wach sinn.


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

ich bin wach. hat heut abend jemand lust ne runde zu drehn? so gegen sechs halb sieben?


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sagen wir mal 25, die Mädels werden heute immer später erwachsen! 60kg bei 1,80m wäre nett, habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit. Die Hüfte sollte erkennbar weiblich sein.





habkeinnick schrieb:


> och mir ist auch 50kg bei 1.60 ganz recht



Da werden Frauen doch tatsächlich auf Maße reduziert.


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin wach. hat heut abend jemand lust ne runde zu drehn? so gegen sechs halb sieben?



Lust auf jeden Fall.  Ich schau mal wie die Kinder drauf sind. Ist aber keine feste Zusage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da werden Frauen doch tatsächlich auf Maße reduziert



fakten, fakten, fakten ...


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> fakten, fakten, fakten ...



Jaja, wie Ihr Männer eben so seid........


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin wach. hat heut abend jemand lust ne runde zu drehn? so gegen sechs halb sieben?



Bin noch ned wach, aber trotzdem

Moje!

Wollte heute mal beim Mountainstoo reinschaun. Wäre also um die Zeit auch in der Nähe.


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da werden Frauen doch tatsächlich auf Maße reduziert.



 Frauen sind da ganz genauso, da gibt es auch Studien drüber: Sie schauen halt auf die Geldbörse, aufs Konto des Mannes...

Da finde ich die Körpermaße doch viel sympathischer!


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin noch ned wach, aber trotzdem
> 
> Moje!
> 
> Wollte heute mal beim Mountainstoo reinschaun. Wäre also um die Zeit auch in der Nähe.


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> N´abend Jungs  Muß ich alles von heute lesen oder nich
> 
> PN´s werden später beantwortet



Wann später???


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen,
ohjee immer noch


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ohjee immer noch



Keine Angst! Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich das in Kürze legt.


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ohjee immer noch



Kann Dich beruhigen. Bin erst mal weg.


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

für unsere neu-racer : bitte noch abstimmen, aber rischtisch !!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3399304#post3399304


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> für unsere neu-racer : bitte noch abstimmen, aber rischtisch !!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3399304#post3399304



Ei ich hab doch gar kei Ahnung um was es da geht? Was is überhaupt ne Teammeisterschaft?

Wo liegt Albstadt und Plettenberg?

Scheinbar bin ich ein zu neu-racer


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

ne teammeisterschaft ist ne meisterschaft unter den team-mitgliedern  
einfach ein ganz normaler marathon, wo möglichst viele vom ibc racing team kommen sollen und es dann eine interne wertung gibt, die dann den besten des teams kürt ...

bisher fand das ganze in plettenberg (ruhrgebiet) statt. nicht für jeden grad mal so um die ecke ...
da wir aber deutschlandweit teamies haben, soll dem nun rechnung getragen werden, indem eine rotation der teammeisterschaft stattfindet. also jedes jahr ein anderes rennen von nord nach süd. usw.
einfach mal den fred durchlesen ....

unn rischtisch abstimmen net vergesse


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne teammeisterschaft ist ne meisterschaft unter den team-mitgliedern
> einfach ein ganz normaler marathon, wo möglichst viele vom ibc racing team kommen sollen und es dann eine interne wertung gibt, die dann den besten des teams kürt ...
> 
> bisher fand das ganze in plettenberg (ruhrgebiet) statt. nicht für jeden grad mal so um die ecke ...
> ...




dann hab ich mal, hoffentlich rischtisch, abgestimmt!


Was is en hier überhaupt los, nur noch Eheberater hier die morgens vom viele dumme Zeusch schwetze in den Nacht müd sin?

Am Mittwoch, also morgen, seh ich die Besitzerin von unserem Hotel in Südtirol. Da wir das mit dem Termin hier ja irgendwie nicht geregelt kriegen werden ich sie mal fragen wie den die Belegung Anfang September aussieht und Ihre Antwort dann hier posten.

So und jetzt sollte hier mal wieder rischtisch, R I S C H I T I S C H, geplauscht werden. So kann das ja nicht weitergehen, noch ne Woche und der Fred kann geschlossen werden. Gibts am Samstag ne Tour vorm Filmeabend?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen Herr Hirsch...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2007)

irschendwie will hier keiner mehr was sagen


dann bin ich auch weg...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Herr Hirsch...



Guten Morgen Herr Luca, habe Halsschmerzen und Zitterbeine 
Ich wollte G-C Tour machen vorher


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

bleib doch. ich vermiss auch die ganze zeit schon was.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

Gude Maggo, 150/200 ist doch riesig, oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Herr Luca, habe Halsschmerzen und Zitterbeine
> Ich wollte G-C Tour machen vorher



Sch***, seh zu das de wieder gesund wirst. Wann soll die Tozur losgehen?



Maggo schrieb:


> bleib doch. ich vermiss auch die ganze zeit schon was.




Hab jetzt nen Termin beim Kunden, wird so 2-3 Std. dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann hab ich mal, hoffentlich rischtisch, abgestimmt!



ich glaub, des ging knapp daneber  
net immer blind der mehrheit folgen  

kaa wunner, das kaaner mit dir plausche tut


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sch***, seh zu das de wieder gesund wirst. Wann soll die Tozur losgehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, des ging knapp daneber
> net immer blind der mehrheit folgen
> 
> kaa wunner, das kaaner mit dir plausche tut




.........................?.....................


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gude Maggo, 150/200 ist doch riesig, oder?



iss das kleinste was wir haben. allerdings in 4:3, ich hab jetzt auf 218x123 geswitcht. die kriegen wir schon unter.


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> .........................?.....................



die hohen herrschaften vom racing team haben geheimnisse.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, des ging knapp daneber
> net immer blind der mehrheit folgen
> 
> kaa wunner, das kaaner mit dir plausche tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> .........................?.....................





Maggo schrieb:


> die hohen herrschaften vom racing team haben geheimnisse.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die hohen herrschaften vom racing team haben geheimnisse.



Wenn das so ist............................................fahrn denen einfach wech


----------



## fUEL (30. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei ich hab doch gar kei Ahnung um was es da geht? Was is überhaupt ne Teammeisterschaft?
> 
> Wo liegt Albstadt und Plettenberg?
> 
> Scheinbar bin ich ein zu neu-racer



Die Antwort auf diese vielen Fragen gibt es auch *nicht *auf dem Sofa


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



Käffsche dringe, du Streber


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist............................................fahrn denen einfach wech



ich fürchte da muss ich passen.


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die hohen herrschaften vom racing team haben geheimnisse.



wenn ihr das "*IBC DIMB Racing Team*" unter eurem avatar stehen hättet, könnter ihr mitreden ...


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn ihr das "*IBC DIMB Racing Team*" unter eurem avatar stehen hättet, könnter ihr mitreden ...



je sais, da ich aber noch nie ein rennen gefahrn bin fänd ichs schon merkürdig mich als mitglied eines "racing teams" zu betiteln. hier im fred gibts ja schon so nen kerl, der zwar mitglied ist aber rennen doof findet. ausserdem hat mich immer noch niemand richtig aufgeklärt.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich fürchte da muss ich passen.



Wir 2 fahrn weg ins Kaffee


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wir 2 fahrn weg ins Kaffee



gebongt.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn ihr das "*IBC DIMB Racing Team*" unter eurem avatar stehen hättet, könnter ihr mitreden ...



Willich garnich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gebongt.



Man(n) muß einfach Prioritäten setzen im Leben..................


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ausserdem hat mich immer noch niemand richtig aufgeklärt.


Also pass mal auf: Das ist so ähnlich, wie mit den Blümchen und den Bienchen. Also du bist dabei jetzt die Biene und...


... fragst am besten nachher mal deine Freundin konkret. Das wird bestimmt lustig!


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

prioritäten drinken meinst du.


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Also pass mal auf: Das ist so ähnlich, wie mit den Blümchen und den Bienchen. Also du bist dabei jetzt die Biene und...
> 
> 
> ... fragst am besten nachher mal deine Freundin konkret. Das wird bestimmt lustig!




ich soll also sagen: 

"du schatz, kannst du mir mal erklären wie das mit dem dimb racing team ist? meine radelnden freunde wollen nicht mit mir drüber reden, die reden immer nur über eheprobleme und fremdgehereien...."

das wird in der tat lustig.


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/racingteam/
www.dimb.de

www.aufklärung.sex


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> prioritäten drinken meinst du.



Genau............und dabei kann ich mal versuchen, dich auf die Aufklärung vorzubereiten


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Genau............und dabei kann ich mal versuchen, dich auf die Aufklärung vorzubereiten



du hast doch selbst keine ahnung von so sachen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du hast doch selbst keine ahnung von so sachen.



Stimmt ja.......................hab auch nur von versuchen geschrieben


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

Ich hab auch was:

  mein Auto springt nicht an!  

Baue jetzt die Batterie aus und hänge sie ans Ladegerät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

das ding is wech


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

bei mir steht das hier:

Ungültige Angabe: Thema
Wenn du einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt bist, wende dich bitte an den Webmaster.

auch nur was für auserwählte??


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kennt ihr den : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3399611#post3399611
> eher bei den awb´lern bekannt ...





Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir steht das hier:
> 
> Ungültige Angabe: Thema
> Wenn du einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt bist, wende dich bitte an den Webmaster.
> ...



Bei mkir kommt das Gleiche.


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir steht das hier:
> 
> Ungültige Angabe: Thema
> Wenn du einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt bist, wende dich bitte an den Webmaster.
> ...



nee, war nur was für schnelle - racer eben   -

der fred wurde gleich wieder eliminiert.

rolling mad man (rmm wie wir awbler sagen) hatte sich über den toten radfahrer an der nidda geäußert ...

und zwar in der art, wie viele denken, keiner aber was sagt ...


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=260725

der geht noch, wenn ihr euch beeilt ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab auch was:
> 
> mein Auto springt nicht an!
> 
> Baue jetzt die Batterie aus und hänge sie ans Ladegerät...



BLÖD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=260725
> 
> der geht noch, wenn ihr euch beeilt ...



Versteh ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=260725
> 
> der geht noch, wenn ihr euch beeilt ...



und so ne kanalie belästigt einen bei den afterworkern??


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nee, war nur was für schnelle - racer eben   -
> 
> der fred wurde gleich wieder eliminiert.
> 
> ...



"Wie viele denken................" Gibt es einen näheren Zusammenhang zwischen Fahrrad und Tod, oder ist das der beliebte Reflex, den die bei so vielen beliebte BLÖD-Zeitung so gerne einsetzt?


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> BLÖD



Danke für Dein Mitgefühl! 

Wie geht es Deinen Beinen, Deinem Hals?


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nee, war nur was für schnelle - racer eben   -
> 
> der fred wurde gleich wieder eliminiert.
> 
> ...



hat rmm ein oben rasierte Gesinnung? Wenn nicht, klär mich mal einer auf!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für Dein Mitgefühl!
> 
> Wie geht es Deinen Beinen, Deinem Hals?



Auch blöd 

Die Tatsache dieser Umstände, Ort/Zeit/Tod sind beunruhigend, hat aber nichts mit unserem geliebten BIKEN zu tun: Kosovo,22J., Drogendealer,furchbar........
Ich weiß auch nicht, warum der Fred gaschlossen wurde, befürchte aber......s.Reflexe


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2007)

kaum bin ich weg...was soll ich davon halten?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

@Lucafabian und andere ROTWILDERER

In der Fr.Rundschau gibts einen Artikel in WIRTSCHAFT RHEINMAINu.HESSEN über ROTWLD   S. 13


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2007)




----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Lucafabian und andere ROTWILDERER
> 
> In der Fr.Rundschau gibts einen Artikel in WIRTSCHAFT RHEINMAINu.HESSEN über ROTWLD   S. 13



Ich habe sie grad nicht zur Hand... Was steht dort denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne was issn mim Audo? Soll isch vorbeikommen.


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Arachne was issn mim Audo? Soll isch vorbeikommen.



Mist, bin schon uff de A*****! 

Hoffe, dass es heute Nachmittag wieder anspringt...


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

also isch hab maanen heut uff a***** repariert.
war aber nur das rücklicht kaputt. neue birne organisiert und rein demit. feddisch ...

ab morsche will ich widder rad fahrn. de große stress is rumm


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also isch hab maanen heut uff a***** repariert.
> war aber nur das rücklicht kaputt. neue birne organisiert und rein demit. feddisch ...
> 
> ab morsche will ich widder rad fahrn. de große stress is rumm



Uff de a***** odder dehaam. 
Abbä ihr seid doch noch ned umgezoche? habb euch (ersd dei fraasche und uff de heimfahrd disch) am sonndach in de ald wohnung am bc sitze gesehn so als dunkel war. Da waasde bestimmd grad am plausche.


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Uff de a***** odder dehaam.
> Abbä ihr seid doch noch ned umgezoche? habb euch (ersd dei fraasche und uff de heimfahrd disch) am sonndach in de ald wohnung am bc sitze gesehn so als dunkel war. Da waasde bestimmd grad am plausche.



ei hier in de mittagspaus ...

ne, mir sinn noch mitte im umzuch, habbe ja net so den druck ...
doppelte haushaltsführung nervt halt nur uff dauer ...
mei fraasche war bestimmt net am plausche, sondern uff jobsuche oder so ...
isch hab da bestimmt geplauscht ...
aber hätt ich geahnt, dass du da drausse widder pungte einfahrn tust, hätt ich net geplauscht


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

So, ich geh mal pungten zu brügelmann. schönes wortspiel. braucht jemand was?


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, ich geh mal pungten zu brügelmann. schönes wortspiel. braucht jemand was?



ja, zeit zum selber pungten


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, ich geh mal pungten zu brügelmann. schönes wortspiel. braucht jemand was?



Vom Brügelmann nicht. Vom Hibike, der führt diese Marke nämlich, hättest Du mir ein Specialized Enduro SL mitbringen können!


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, zeit zum selber pungten



Ach, sowas führt der auch?!

@caroka: Aufkaufen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, zeit zum selber pungten



kann nachvollzihn wies dir gehd. als mir mein altes beig geklaut wurde war ich sechs wochen ohne rad. das war die hölle. 
Aber kopp hoch alder. es komme widder annern zeide.


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber kopp hoch alder. es komme widder annern zeide.



und vor allem wärmere zeide  

kauf bitte net die ganze zeid beim prüschelmann (die habbe davon reischlisch, so wie die immer am rummschleische sinn  )

mach doch grad an abstecher nach kronbersch. dann kaafste des enduro sl, de arachne is glücklisch und hier is endlisch ruh


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vom Brügelmann nicht. Vom Hibike, der führt diese Marke nämlich, hättest Du mir ein Specialized Enduro SL mitbringen können!



 Ein anderes Mal.


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: Aufkaufen!!!



Da bin ich dann aber egoistisch. Die ist für mich alleine.


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mach doch grad an abstecher nach kronbersch. dann kaafste des enduro sl, de arachne is glücklisch und hier is endlisch ruh


maansde der gibbd ma ruh  ........der waas doch ga ned wie des gehd.


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und vor allem wärmere zeide
> 
> kauf bitte net die ganze zeid beim prüschelmann (die habbe davon reischlisch, so wie die immer am rummschleische sinn  )
> 
> mach doch grad an abstecher nach kronbersch. dann kaafste des enduro sl, de arachne is glücklisch und hier is endlisch ruh


    fehld nur nochn Torque fern gresi!


caroka schrieb:


> Ein anderes Mal.


wann denn, wann denn, wann denn???   Soll ich so lang uff die Kinner uffbasse? Des Bad restauriern? Den Schrank uffbaue? Den Kombjuder ans Rad mache? Kette, Blädder, Ritzel wechseln? War noch ebbes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> fehld nur nochn Torque fern gresi!
> 
> wann denn, wann denn, wann denn???   Soll ich so lang uff die Kinner uffbasse? Des Bad restauriern? Den Schrank uffbaue? Den Kombjuder ans Rad mache? Kette, Blädder, Ritzel wechseln? War noch ebbes?



 isch geh lieber ma


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> maansde der gibbd ma ruh  ........der waas doch ga ned wie des gehd.



Der will kaan Blauscher morde, des hadder nemlich ned geschribbe! Er will hier Ruh! Un zwar Ruh vom Jammern nachm Specialized Enduro SL.  Un wenn ischs hädd, wörd isch werglisch nemmer denach jammern! Ischwör!!!


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der will kaan Blauscher morde, des hadder nemlich ned geschribbe! Er will hier Ruh! Un zwar Ruh vom Jammern nachm Specialized Enduro SL.  Un wenn ischs hädd, wörd isch werglisch nemmer denach jammern! Ischwör!!!



dann gibts bestimmt was neues, noch dolleres und viel viel besser ...
so isses immer ...


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann gibts bestimmt was neues, noch dolleres und viel viel besser ...
> so isses immer ...



ach weißt Du, mein Rad ist ja nicht schlechter als das SESL. Es ist halt anders. Die nächste Stufe wäre ein Freerider und dafür bin selbst ich nicht genug verrückt...

Das TTF98 kaufte ich mir, als ich noch keine Trails fuhr und nur möglichst schnell berghoch fahren wollte. Das SESL wäre dann halt für die Trails. Bikepark ist nichts für mich! Und wenn ich so verrückt wäre und euch mal begleiten würde, würde ich es wie der hkn machen und mir dort einen Freerider leihen.


----------



## arkonis (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das TTF98 kaufte ich mir, als ich noch keine Trails fuhr und nur möglichst schnell berghoch fahren wollte.



ich finde ein 20 Kilo Bike ist angemmessen.
Gestern stand ich beim Check auf der Waage 7 Kilo zugenommen, davon 5 Kilo Muskulatur  . 
Bin heute etwas überracht gewesen bei der DAV Hompage in frankfurt Bekannte Gesichter zu entdecken*wie klein die Bergwelt doch ist*.
Am Samstag gehe ich das erste mal in die DAV Hütte nach Mainz zusammen mit einer lieben Personaltrainerin, da kann ich sicher sein auch alles richtig zu können, wenn es wärmer wird und der Gerd und alle anderen dazu mitkommen die Klippen absteigen .
so noch schnell ein paar Punkte eintragen dann geht weiter..


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach weißt Du, mein Rad ist ja nicht schlechter als das SESL. Es ist halt anders. Die nächste Stufe wäre ein Freerider und dafür bin selbst ich nicht genug verrückt...
> 
> Das TTF98 kaufte ich mir, als ich noch keine Trails fuhr und nur möglichst schnell berghoch fahren wollte. Das SESL wäre dann halt für die Trails. Bikepark ist nichts für mich! Und wenn ich so verrückt wäre und euch mal begleiten würde, würde ich es wie der hkn machen und mir dort einen Freerider leihen.



  

Auf Singletrails zeigst Du aber ein ganz anderes Gesicht. Breit grinsend hab ich das in Erinnerung.  
Was is den hier auf einmal los, erst hängt die Zunge wegen Enduros bis auf em Boden und anschließend wollt Ihr damit Waldautobahn fahrn


----------



## arkonis (30. Januar 2007)

da fällt mir noch ein: wo sind die Tracks?  warte schon ewig


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Auf Singletrails zeigst Du aber ein ganz anderes Gesicht. Breit grinsend hab ich das in Erinnerung.
> Was is den hier auf einmal los, erst hängt die Zunge wegen Enduros bis auf em Boden und anschließend wollt Ihr damit Waldautobahn fahrn



Du hast Recht, ich habe einen Mordsspaß an Trails!  Und genau dafür hätte ich gerne die Enduro. Meinen Blauen hatte ich für Waldautobahnen gekauft. Da kannte ich noch keine Trails...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2007)

Es hört sich sich jetzt aber nach *ichjafahrgernsingletrailsabernurwennsiesoglattwienewaldautobahnsind*

fuel würde sagen ne Verschwendung von Talent

Ich glaub Ihr habt hier zuviel Ehebaratung gemacht, über 40 jährige Männer, die schon vor mehr als 20 Jahre von ihrer Squaw eingefangen und gezähmt wurden, erzählen nicht son Zeusch 

Last uns mal wieder rischtisch en Bersch runnerkacheln, sowies nur die rischtische unvernüftische ohne über Folgen nachzudenkende Buwe könne, dann is auch wieder Ruh mit dem gebabbel! 
Gerd schau dir mal auf Deinem Avatar den Hund an, der auf der Hütte sitzt...der macht was er will!


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

huhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2007)

huuuuuuuuuuuuuu huuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2007)

ich geh jetzt heim...


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

ich aach gleich. was issn jetzt mit heut abend?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2007)

die reden hier nicht mit jedem


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die reden hier nicht mit jedem


nur ned mid Buwe ohne Hirn...


Maggo schrieb:


> ich aach gleich. was issn jetzt mit heut abend?


Dadurch, dass ich heute erst so spät hier ankam... Wo würdest Du denn mit mir langfahren?

Muß auch schauen, ob die Karre überhaupt startet.


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nur ned mid Buwe ohne Hirn...
> 
> Dadurch, dass ich heute erst so spät hier ankam... Wo würdest Du denn mit mir langfahren?
> 
> Muß auch schauen, ob die Karre überhaupt startet.



wir können das auch auf morgen oder so verlegen, wenns dir besser passt, dann bau ich heut meine gabel ein. ich wollte nur nicht so unverschämt sein hier erst ne tour anzufragen und dann abzusagen......


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir können das auch auf morgen oder so verlegen, wenns dir besser passt, dann bau ich heut meine gabel ein. ich wollte nur nicht so unverschämt sein hier erst ne tour anzufragen und dann abzusagen......



heißt das, es wäre Dir morgen auch lieber?


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

können wir so tun.


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> können wir so tun.



Ok, dann tu ich mal gerne so!  Ist jedenfalls wesentlich entspannter für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

bis nachher!


----------



## fUEL (30. Januar 2007)

Heihei ei guude wie
 iss dann erschendaaner lustisch uff e Donnerstagsmittachvergnüsche ab 14 Uhr 

?????


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> heißt das, es wäre Dir morgen auch lieber?



Oh Mist, habe mich gerade dran erinnert, dass ich morgen Abend schon `nen Date habe...  Geht also leider auch morgen bei mir nicht.


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh Mist, habe mich gerade dran erinnert, dass ich morgen Abend schon `nen Date habe...  Geht also leider auch morgen bei mir nicht.



So, mit wem denn........ ich bin nur e bissi neugierisch


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Heihei ei guude wie
> iss dann erschendaaner lustisch uff e Donnerstagsmittachvergnüsche ab 14 Uhr
> 
> ?????


*Hier!!!! Ich will!!!!!*


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, mit wem denn........ ich bin nur e bissi neugierisch



 Dass Du das vergessen konntest.... -> PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> *Hier!!!! Ich will!!!!!*



Ich auch.....................kann aber nicht


----------



## fUEL (30. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> *Hier!!!! Ich will!!!!!*



Prima, da sinn mer schon zu dritt.
Gruss Frank


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dass Du das vergessen konntest.... -> PN!



Upps....du bisd en blauscher dorsch un dorsch.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Prima, da sinn mer schon zu dritt.
> Gruss Frank



Nein Frank! Ich bin krank, ich will, aber es geht nicht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Upps....du bisd en blauscher dorsch un dorsch.



Du meinst..... Ein durchtrainierter Blauscheé


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Upps....du bisd en blauscher dorsch un dorsch.



 waasde doch!


----------



## fUEL (30. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nein Frank! Ich bin krank, ich will, aber es geht nicht



Will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, abber es dreht sich doch ned alles um dich (ausser nach dem 9ten Glas Wein)

Gemeint war Daniel, Peter ( der Andere, nicht der kranke Proffessor) und meinereiner; sind nach adamdemriesen 3 sprich mer sinn zudritt.

und bytheway Guute Besserung 
und alle Annern bx(bleibt xsund)


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> .....Ich bin krank, .....


Hersch, de bisd krank. ich hoff es iss nix schlimmes. gude besserung


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hersch, de bisd krank. ich hoff es iss nix schlimmes. gude besserung



 habben ned rischdisch erwischd, muß heud Abend hungern...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hersch, de bisd krank. ich hoff es iss nix schlimmes. gude besserung


Wünsch dir auch gute Besserung. Werd bald wieder gesund, weil du ja bestimmt weißt, was man mit krankem Wild passiert... 



Das wär ja auch mal was für Luggas Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, abber es dreht sich doch ned alles um dich (ausser nach dem 9ten Glas Wein)
> 
> Gemeint war Daniel, Peter ( der Andere, nicht der kranke Proffessor) und meinereiner; sind nach adamdemriesen 3 sprich mer sinn zudritt.
> 
> ...



Darf ich Dir nachschenken


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> habben ned rischdisch erwischd, muß heud Abend hungern...



DU..........................................................krichst mich nimmer


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

Danke an alle ............................die mir Gesundheit wünschen und nicht ans Vernaschen denken


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

jo von mir auch gute besserung hirsch.

ich glaub ich werd morgen mittag mal auf meinem sattel platz nehmen...

super heute ist erstmal mein staubsauger putt gegangen...wieder geld was ich viel besser völlig sinnloserweise für mein bike hätte ausgeben können.


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo von mir auch gute besserung hirsch.
> 
> ich glaub ich werd morgen mittag mal auf meinem sattel platz nehmen...


 


habkeinnick schrieb:


> super heute ist erstmal mein staubsauger putt gegangen...wieder geld was ich viel besser völlig sinnloserweise für mein bike hätte ausgeben können.


Benutze ihn nicht so oft, dann kann er nicht so schnell kaputt gehen!  Meiner ist schon über zehn Jahre alt...


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo von mir auch gute besserung hirsch.
> 
> ich glaub ich werd morgen mittag mal auf meinem sattel platz nehmen...
> 
> super heute ist erstmal mein staubsauger putt gegangen...wieder geld was ich viel besser völlig sinnloserweise für mein bike hätte ausgeben können.



genau für solchartige investitionen lohnt sich ne payback karte.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Benutze ihn nicht so oft, dann kann er nicht so schnell kaputt gehen!  Meiner ist schon über zehn Jahre alt...



der war aber nur 6 monate alt - man sollte halt doch nicht so einen billigkram nehmen...naja 25 euro waren ja nicht die welt


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau für solchartige investitionen lohnt sich ne payback karte.



*lach* aber net bei schwindeligen ebay händlern bei denen ich ne kartoffelschneidemaschine kaufe (die übrigens auch schrott war) und dann auf die glohrreiche idee komme da so nen schwindeligen cyclone sauger für 25 euronen zu kaufen.

egal nu gibts nen AEG in metallic rot *würg* - hauptsache ich kann wieder saugen *freu*


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

> hauptsache ich kann wieder saugen *freu*



tschuldige, normalerweise verkneif ich mir solche kommentare, aber das was definitiv gay......vorallem mit dem wissen, dass du ne kartoffelschneidemaschine hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tschuldige, normalerweise verkneif ich mir solche kommentare, aber das was definitiv gay......vorallem mit dem wissen, dass du ne kartoffelschneidemaschine hast.



sorry, war ne kartoffelschälmaschine...aber wie gesagt die war so laut und hat so schlecht geschält das sie gleich wieder entsorgt worden ist...


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tschuldige, normalerweise verkneif ich mir solche kommentare, aber das was definitiv gay



macht nix...kann ja jeder draus ableiten was er mag...ich mag halt meine wohnung sauber halten können...und komische spiele im nem staubsauger brauche ich nicht


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* aber net bei schwindeligen ebay händlern bei denen ich ne kartoffelschneidemaschine kaufe (die übrigens auch schrott war) und dann auf die glohrreiche idee komme da so nen schwindeligen cyclone sauger für 25 euronen zu kaufen.
> 
> egal nu gibts nen AEG in metallic rot *würg* - hauptsache ich kann wieder saugen *freu*



ich habe `ne Miele (Weinrot), sind die besten!


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sorry, war ne kartoffelschälmaschine...aber wie gesagt die war so laut und hat so schlecht geschält das sie gleich wieder entsorgt worden ist...


Wozu mist jezd hängt tönung an de tastdur braucht ein Mann e kardoffelschälmaschin.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wozu mist jezd hängt tönung an de tastdur braucht ein Mann e kardoffelschälmaschin.



naja, die braucht man wenn man WW macht und oft kartoffel (2 pkt. bis man satt ist) isst.

da dachte ich mir, spar ich mir das schälen per hand. werf die dinger in die maschine und schwupps (laut angabe 1kg kartoffel in 2,5 minuten) fertig.


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja, die braucht man wenn man WW macht und oft kartoffel (2 pkt. bis man satt ist) isst.
> 
> da dachte ich mir, spar ich mir das schälen per hand. werf die dinger in die maschine und schwupps (laut angabe 1kg kartoffel in 2,5 minuten) fertig.



des sinn 2,5 min neddo. bruddo machd des - maschin rausreume, saubermache, eireume- 10 min .........upps die tönung muss raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Januar 2007)

Ei gude wie!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> des sinn 2,5 min neddo. bruddo machd des - maschin rausreume, saubermache, eireume- 10 min .........upps die tönung muss raus



@HKN   "So lange ich 2 gesunde Hände habe, kommt mir kein Weib............äh..keine Kartoffelmaschine ins Haus"

@Caro    Tönung..........? Wie..........Wo.............


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> des sinn 2,5 min neddo. bruddo machd des - maschin rausreume, saubermache, eireume- 10 min .........upps die tönung muss raus



jo, das hatte ich dann auch gemerkt nach dem ich das ding hatte...obwohl das abspülen ging recht schnell. sagen wir 5 minuten mit abwaschen und abtrocknen...aber der lärm und das mehr als bescheidene ergebnis *lachweg* der faule ralph hat


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

@caroka: Tönung???  Sind sie nun rot? Braun? Schwarz? Erkenne ich Dich noch??? Immer diese Flausen dieser jungen Weiber...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Januar 2007)

Sie hat sich vermutlich graue Stränen getönt damit sie älter aussieht und endlich in die Disco reinkommt


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!



gude


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @HKN   "So lange ich 2 gesunde Hände habe, kommt mir kein Weib............äh..keine Kartoffelmaschine ins Haus"
> 
> @Caro    Tönung..........? Wie..........Wo.............



Ei mer werd hald grau mit 25.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @HKN   "So lange ich 2 gesunde Hände habe, kommt mir kein Weib............äh..keine Kartoffelmaschine ins Haus"



*lach*


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2007)

auch gude. und zwar nacht. man liest sich morsche.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei mer werd hald grau mit 25.



ups, dann biste ja 2,5 jahre älter als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: Tönung???  Sind sie nun rot? Braun? Schwarz? Erkenne ich Dich noch??? Immer diese Flausen dieser jungen Weiber...


gans goldisch.  wie immer hald.


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sie hat sich vermutlich graue Stränen getönt damit sie älter aussieht und endlich in die Disco reinkommt



    fürn jungspunt ned schlechd.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> auch gude. und zwar nacht. man liest sich morsche.




weichei - GN8 maggo


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ups, dann biste ja 2,5 jahre älter als ich



 Trittbrettfahrer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Januar 2007)

Ich geh dann auch mal, ihr wisst ja...in 7std...der böse Wecker 
Gute Nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich geh dann auch mal, ihr wisst ja...in 7std...der böse Wecker
> Gute Nacht



GN8 CR


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich geh dann auch mal, ihr wisst ja...in 7std...der böse Wecker
> Gute Nacht



gud nachd jungspund


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> gud nachd jungspund




7 jahre zu dir sind ja auch nicht die welt


----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> 7 jahre zu dir sind ja auch nicht die welt



mit wem alles willsde misch verkubbeln?  willsde misch loswern?


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> mit wem alles willsde misch verkubbeln?  willsde misch loswern?



ich und dich verkuppeln? nöö. bis ja erwachsen und brauchst da keine hilfe...und nur weil wir doch alle "fast"  gleich alt sind, will ich dich doch nicht loswerden...euch frauen kann man es auch nur schwerlich recht machen...obs an der zeit im monat liegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich und dich verkuppeln? nöö. bis ja erwachsen und brauchst da keine hilfe...und nur weil wir doch alle "fast"  gleich alt sind, will ich dich doch nicht loswerden...euch frauen kann man es auch nur schwerlich recht machen...obs an der zeit im monat liegt...



könnde mann in betrachd ziehn.


----------



## fUEL (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich habe `ne Miele (Weinrot), sind die besten!



Mein Staubsauger is von kärcher, gelb und saucht alles auch nasse Batterien  super Teil und aus em Toom baumarkt


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> gans goldisch.  wie immer hald.
> ...



Ja, so issie: rischdisch goldisch!!


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2007)

Isch glaab, isch guggema, ob mei Karre aaschbringd.


----------



## fUEL (30. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Isch glaab, isch guggema, ob mei Karre aaschbringd.



gn8 zusamme


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> gn8 zusamme



GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Isch glaab, isch guggema, ob mei Karre aaschbringd.



Nö, natürlich nicht...  Ich radle mal zur Tanke und schau, ob ich ein Starthilfe-Kabel bekomme.


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nö, natürlich nicht...  Ich radle mal zur Tanke und schau, ob ich ein Starthilfe-Kabel bekomme.



na du hast ja ein geiles auto  aber ich muss ja ganz ruhig sein...


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na du hast ja ein geiles auto  aber ich muss ja ganz ruhig sein...



Nach drei geschlossenen und einer ohne habe ich an der fünften Tanke doch tatsächlich ein Starthilfekabel bekommen! 35 Euros!!!  Wenigstens konnte ich damit die Karre unter Zuhilfenahme eines Dienstwagens starten und Nachhause fahren. Hier habe ich jetzt am Berg geparkt...


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

du fuchs


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du fuchs



ne isch fux  

moin


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nach drei geschlossenen und einer ohne habe ich an der fünften Tanke doch tatsächlich ein Starthilfekabel bekommen! 35 Euros!!!  Wenigstens konnte ich damit die Karre unter Zuhilfenahme eines Dienstwagens starten und Nachhause fahren. Hier habe ich jetzt am Berg geparkt...



so en theater mit den drecks autos. ruf des nächste mal einfach an, wär schneller gegangen.

achso:

ei gude.


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so en theater mit den drecks autos. ruf des nächste mal einfach an, wär schneller gegangen.
> 
> achso:
> 
> ei gude.



Moje,

Danke fürs Angebot!  Aber so hat es noch  ein paar Punkte gegeben...


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Was kosten eigentlich so `ne blöde Batterie und wo holt man die am günstigsten?


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

ca. 50â¬ @ praktiker. unbedingt die alte (batterie) mitnehmen wg. amperezahl und abmessungen und pfand und so.


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Für 50 griggsde die aach beim fitterer in kelchem. mer telefoniern ma.

Edit: moin moin, ihr plauscher.  fux mer sinn hier gans aalans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> fux mer sinn hier gans aalans



na hoffentlich erwischt uns kaaner  

beim fitterer hab ich aach kürzlich ne neue badderie gakaaft. hat 63 euro gekost.
hängt eben von der größe der badderie ab. und die hängt widder von der größe deiner karre ab oder wieviel watt an lautsprecher so da eingebaut sinn


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ca. 50 @ praktiker. unbedingt die alte (batterie) mitnehmen wg. amperezahl und abmessungen und pfand und so.



sind die sofort einsetzbar, d.h. kann ich meine Voorort ausbauen abgeben und die neue einbauen?


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sind die sofort einsetzbar, d.h. kann ich meine Voorort ausbauen abgeben und die neue einbauen?



si!


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

moin...stimmt net mal eine seite habt ihr geschafft...lahmer haufen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Januar 2007)

Moin Mädels  Mir gehts Sch^^^^^


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mir gehts Sch^^^^^



warum


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Mädels  Mir gehts Sch^^^^^



immer noch  seh zu, dass du wieder gesund wirst. soll ich dir nen tee bringen?


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Mädels  Mir gehts Sch^^^^^



Beine/Hals?


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Mädels  Mir gehts Sch^^^^^



Wasn los? Könne mer der helfe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Mädels  Mir gehts Sch^^^^^



och du armer...da wünsch ich doch gleich noch mal gute besserung


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

hat denn kaaner was zum plausché


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

des frach ich mich auch als. wo sinn dann die übliche verdächtische?


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

dann plausche mer halt ohne die. steiche mer aach in de plauscher-hirarschie ungehinnderd nach obbe


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> steiche mer aach in de plauscher-hirarschie ungehinnderd nach obbe



nur 35 bis zur nächsten stufe bei mir


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

des kann net mehr lang dauern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

... muß mich mal langsam nach dem nächst höheren umschauen ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

ob ich mal ne seite ohne zwischenplausch alleine hinkrieg


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

ok, dann poste ich auch mal was...will ja nicht wieder zurück fallen...was so ne bikepause doch faul macht. will ja eigentlich seit gestern mal fahren...aber so richtig motivieren kann ich mich grad nicht


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

sieht bisher ganz gut aus ...

scheiß 30 sec ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

@hkn : spielverderber


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

hier sinn grad 5 plauscher online, darunter 3 der top 4 unn kaaner plauscht.

was schafft ihr dann


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

wahrscheinlich plausche  die all über pn ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

schnell noch eins vor de caro ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

soviel füx uff aaner seid


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

noch 3,5 h bis heimfahrt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

@caro : du antwortest schon seit 10 min  , das gibts doch gar net


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

die seite füllt sich langsam mit füxen ...

nur ein schandfleck is debai


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

laßt euch net so feiern ...

mein mittag is bald rumm


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

isch glaab, isch bin im falschen film ...


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

ich hab stress, ich prüf grad ob meine reste an nokon krempel für den poplock zug ausreichen.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

dann leg ich halt die füß hoch, wenn kaaner plausche will ...

gn8


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab stress, ich prüf grad ob meine reste an nokon krempel für den poplock zug ausreichen.



wer brauch dann poplock ...

hausgemachter stress also ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

heut noch fress ich den mtk-cube


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

der fux schleicht sich langsam an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

die caro anwortet immer so lang. iss mir auch schon aufgefallen.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

... uffbasse, dass er misch net wittert ...


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

lassem carsten doch noch e chance, der hat viel zu tun uff de a*****


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die caro anwortet immer so lang. iss mir auch schon aufgefallen.



frauen brauchen einfach immer länger ...


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

der kriet dich garnet mit.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> lassem carsten doch noch e chance, der hat viel zu tun uff de a*****



da hat die letzt woch aach kaaner uff mich rücksicht genomme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der kriet dich garnet mit.



so is gut ...


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...



.... (immer aaner mehr als du  )


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat denn kaaner was zum plausché



Ich habb mer gesdern aus versehn fast die Pulsadern uffgeschlizt unn heud iss mer uff de audobahn fast en lieferwache in die seid gefahn. Mach grad e neu lebensversicherung bei meim scheff! 
Edit: Ja mir fraue brauche hald e bissi länger...., binn am schaffe mensch. a**** gehd vor.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

@caro : halbe stunde is guter schnitt


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

nur noch 10 ...


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

och ich kann das auch


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

jetzt tät isch gern mal widder halbwegs sinnvolle 9 posts schreiwe ...

will doch wenigstens mit anstand vorbeirausche


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @caro : halbe stunde is guter schnitt



wenn isch warm binn, gehd des aach schneller.


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> binn am schaffe mensch. a**** gehd vor.



seit wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt tät isch gern mal widder halbwegs sinnvolle 9 posts schreiwe ...
> 
> will doch wenigstens mit anstand vorbeirausche



dann hättest du ja aber insgesamt nur 9 sinnvolle


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> wenn isch warm binn, gehd des aach schneller.


   



habkeinnick schrieb:


> och ich kann das auch


  



habkeinnick schrieb:


> seit wann?


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> wenn isch warm binn, gehd des aach schneller.



frauen-versprechen oder ne drohung?


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann hättest du ja aber insgesamt nur 9 sinnvolle



wäre ich voll zufridde mit


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> seit wann?



nur wenn el scheffe eim im nagge hängt.


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>







wissefux schrieb:


>



doppel-


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wäre ich voll zufridde mit



ok, sei dir gewährt


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> doppel-


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> frauen-versprechen oder ne drohung?


isch lesch misch nur ungern fest....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok, sei dir gewährt



thx


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> nur wenn el scheffe eim im nagge hängt.



so ist brav


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

glei schlaach isch zu ...


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> isch lesch misch nur ungern fest....



aha


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> thx




so bin ich


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> nur wenn el scheffe eim im nagge hängt.



solang er nur im nagge hängt und net aufm schoß sitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> glei schlaach isch zu ...



och bei mir ist es noch ein recht weiter weg...117 oder so


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aha



ist doch typisch fraa


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> solang er nur im nagge hängt und net aufm schoß sitzt



na vielleicht steht ja des carosche da druff


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och bei mir ist es noch ein recht weiter weg...117 oder so



bei mir sinns aach glei widder so viel


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist doch typisch fraa



jo, aber ich als nicht-frauen-versteher wundere mich doch immer wieder darüber


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo, aber ich als nicht-frauen-versteher wundere mich doch immer wieder darüber



ich wunner misch schon lang net mehr  

hab ihn


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei mir sinns aach glei widder so viel



dafür das du viel länger dabei bist, hab ich dich aber mit links ins täschen gesteckt


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich wunner misch schon lang net mehr
> 
> hab ihn



na dann gratuliere ich dir mal


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dafür das du viel länger dabei bist, hab ich dich aber mit links ins täschen gesteckt



das kommt daher, dass ich am anfang nur sinnvolle posts geschrieben habe.

jetzt muß ich halt gas gebbe und mich dem niveau hier so langsam anpasse


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na dann gratuliere ich dir mal



1001 thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

congratulations dear fux.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> congratulations dear fux.





habkeinnick schrieb:


> na dann gratuliere ich dir mal



gratuliert net zu früh, ihr seid die nächsten uff maaner list


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt muß ich halt gas gebbe und mich dem niveau hier so langsam anpasse



das wird schwer werden...gib dir aber richtig mühe


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 1001 thx


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gratuliert net zu früh, ihr seid die nächsten uff maaner list




das dauert aber noch...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das wird schwer werden...gib dir aber richtig mühe



isch a****** hart dran. bin noch net perfekt, aber es wird tächlisch besser ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

ihr zwaa könntet euch jetzt langsam mal verpissen, dann komm ich besser an euch ran


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gratuliert net zu früh, ihr seid die nächsten uff maaner list



dafür musst du dir aber noch locker die andere hälfte deines gehirns rausnehmen lassen. mussten wir alle machen, sonst schaffst du das nie.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das dauert aber noch...



isch hab zeit.

erst mal vorsprung ausbauen und nach hinten absischern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dafür musst du dir aber noch locker die andere hälfte deines gehirns rausnehmen lassen. mussten wir alle machen, sonst schaffst du das nie.



wo habt íhr des mache lasse ?


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

ich hab keine ahnung wie der hieß, da kam bei beitrag 500 einer vorbei und dann bei 1000. ging ganz schnell und jetzt läufts wie geschmiert.


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dafür musst du dir aber noch locker die andere hälfte deines gehirns rausnehmen lassen. mussten wir alle machen, sonst schaffst du das nie.


#


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab keine ahnung wie der hieß, da kam bei beitrag 500 einer vorbei und dann bei 1000. ging ganz schnell und jetzt läufts wie geschmiert.



krass...der zweite schnitt fehlt mir also noch...deswegen kann ich das auch nicht so gut wie du maggo


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Beine haben es gut verkraftet, es ging noch ca. ne halbe Stunde Bergauf. Sprich ca. 200 Hm. Ich hab mich gewundert das ich das so gut hinbekommen hab. Ganz ehrlich länger als 5 Hm bin ich nie stehend gefahren, da hab ich mich bisher immer gedrückt. Aber wenn Du mußt dann gehts auch. Ich konnte dann auch Deine Sprüche von wg. mit dem Ritzel geht das nicht langsammer und so verstehen. Ich war auch der erste der oben war, hab allerdings leicht agressiv auf ansprechen reagiert
> Abends war ich an dem Tag in der Sauna und hab am nächsten Tag nichts von der Sache mehr gemerkt. Wir sind da aber auch erst Mittags gefahren, ne ganz kleine 500Hm Tour.
> 
> Gruss vom Lucafabian





Lucafabian schrieb:


>



du meinst also diese beiden postings? komischerweise sind 500 + 1000 vom gleichen


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> isch hab zeit.
> 
> erst mal vorsprung ausbauen und nach hinten absischern ...



absichern ist nix und auch schwer möglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du meinst also diese beiden postings? komischerweise sind 500 + 1000 vom gleichen



siehst du, es fängt schon an. jeder oder besser fast jeder hat ne 500 und 1000. kombrende hombre


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Januar 2007)

Ist derstinkende Fuchs wech...............? Kann ich mich wieder auf die Lichtung trauen?


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

also ich muss erstmal noch 6 posts machen


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist derstinkende Fuchs wech...............? Kann ich mich wieder auf die Lichtung trauen?



hirsche haben doch nix von füchsen zu befürchten...die kleinen roten dinger fliegen doch weg wie nix - bei nem guten kick mit den hufen


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> siehst du, es fängt schon an. jeder oder besser fast jeder hat ne 500 und 1000. kombrende hombre



den 1000. er hab ich life miterlebt. und so manch annern 500 oder 1000 er auch.
ich glaub, ich hab schon lang kaa hern mer


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hirsche haben doch nix von füchsen zu befürchten...die kleinen roten dinger fliegen doch weg wie nix - bei nem guten kick mit den hufen



von wegen ! isch schick erst mal den fuxbandwurm rüber


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hirsche haben doch nix von füchsen zu befürchten...die kleinen roten dinger fliegen doch weg wie nix - bei nem guten kick mit den hufen



Klar.......................................................aber der Geruch


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> von wegen ! isch schick erst mal den fuxbandwurm rüber



Siehste HKN ! Ich bleib lieber im Bett


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

son rischtische herrsch hat aach sei eischen duftnod


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> son rischtische herrsch hat aach sei eischen duftnod



Das stimmt! Die duften so gut, daß sie von den Anderen immer verfolgt werden


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...



oh man, bist Du heut geschwätzich...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...



?


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habb mer gesdern aus versehn fast die Pulsadern uffgeschlizt unn heud iss mer uff de audobahn fast en lieferwache in die seid gefahn. Mach grad e neu lebensversicherung bei meim scheff!
> ...



       
Die Versicherung is kei Lösung!!!  Nemm ma e bissi Riecksicht uff uns Blauscher un bass besser uff Dich uff!!!


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt tät isch gern mal widder halbwegs sinnvolle 9 posts schreiwe ...
> 
> will doch wenigstens mit anstand vorbeirausche



Wo hasdn des Fremdwort uffgeschnabbd???


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> wenn isch warm binn, gehd des aach schneller.



säschd mer da bei Fraue aach "warm" dribber?


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann hättest du ja aber insgesamt nur 9 sinnvolle


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> isch lesch misch nur ungern fest....


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

oh, de scheffplauscher is widder da ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gratuliert net zu früh, ihr seid die nächsten uff maaner list



Darf ich Dir gratulieren?


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo hasdn des Fremdwort uffgeschnabbd???



sorry is mir so rausgerutscht ...
vielleicht kam grad was ähnliches im radio, als ich des geschriwwe hab ....


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Darf ich Dir gratulieren?



fühl dich da obbe net zu sicher ...


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dafür musst du dir aber noch locker die andere hälfte deines gehirns rausnehmen lassen. mussten wir alle machen, sonst schaffst du das nie.



Was fern Hirn?  Un denn aach noch glei mehrere Hälfde???


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

man motiviert mich doch mal zum biken


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> man motiviert mich doch mal zum biken



schee wedder is drausse und net zu kalt ....

wenn ich net hier uff a****** sitze tät, würd ich vielleicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also ich muss erstmal noch 6 posts machen



bei 6 haasd des doch posing un ned posting!


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was fern Hirn?  Un denn aach noch glei mehrere Hälfde???



na wir hoffen halt immer noch das es den anderen nicht auffällt...die leere im hirn einfach mit viel unsinn füllen


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Siehste HKN ! Ich bleib lieber im Bett



kommt immer druff aa, wer debei is!


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schee wedder is drausse und net zu kalt ....
> 
> wenn ich net hier uff a****** sitze tät, würd ich vielleicht ....




ich müßt ja auch eigentlich mal was sch**** awwa net werglisch viel lust


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kommt immer druff aa, wer debei is!



och wenn man krank ist am besten keiner...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich müßt ja auch eigentlich mal was sch**** awwa net werglisch viel lust



ka lust zum schaffe, ka zum bike ...

uff was haste dann lust


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> man motiviert mich doch mal zum biken



Da hat der Fux Recht, Draußen läßt es sich wirklich ganz gut fahren!  Es ist trocken und nicht zu kühl.  Hier am Rhein so ohne Schutz vor dem Wind, war die steife Westbrise allerdings etwas nervig...  

Wenigstens ein kleines Ründchen, sollange es noch hell ist.


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na wir hoffen halt immer noch das es den anderen nicht auffällt...die leere im hirn einfach mit viel unsinn füllen


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... war die steife Westbrise allerdings etwas nervig...



mußt doch nur nach osten fahren und gut is ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och wenn man krank ist am besten keiner...



DAS.....seh ich anders ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och wenn man krank ist am besten keiner...



kommt druff aa wer!!! Also isch bin aach schon seeehr liebevoll gefleechd worn...


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mußt doch nur nach osten fahren und gut is ...



als mers zuviel wurd, habbich des aach gemachd!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kommt druff aa wer!!! Also isch bin aach schon seeehr liebevoll gefleechd worn...



....... .........


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

so ich werd mal ne runde radeln...bis später


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> als mers zuviel wurd, habbich des aach gemachd!



Denk bitte an den GrüTêé


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich werd mal ne runde radeln...bis später



 so isds rischdisch!


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich werd mal ne runde radeln...bis später



 

na, das haben wir doch gut hinbekommen ....

wenn de widder da bist, bin isch an dir aach vorbei


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich werd mal ne runde radeln...bis später



Sei vorsichtig


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig



 Mit was soll er vorsichtig sein? Von seinem Arzt hat er doch schon längst das ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit was soll er vorsichtig sein? Von seinem Arzt hat er doch schon längst das ok.



Der Arzt sitzt nicht auf seinem (HKN´s) A°°°°


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit was soll er vorsichtig sein?



das isch ihn net beim plausche einhol


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

hkn, noch alles klar ? man liest ja gar nix mehr von dir ...
geht´s gut, sach doch biiiitttee was


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na vielleicht steht ja des carosche da druff



isch sach eusch ned wo druff isch steh.


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> isch sach eusch ned wo druff isch steh.



des is uns aach vill libber so!  Da habbe mer allen Platz fer Schbekulazione un fundierde Analyse!!!


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich werd mal ne runde radeln...bis später



des iss doch ma e ansach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ..........fundierde Analyse!!!


ihr seid doch plauscher unn kaa wissenschafdler.


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kommt druff aa wer!!! Also isch bin aach schon seeehr liebevoll gefleechd worn...



fer disch iss e flescherin doch allema bessä als e freundinn, odder?


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

reded mit mir, sonst späm isch die annern freds zu.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> reded mit mir, sonst späm isch die annern freds zu.



hab disch grad beim fremdposte erwischt


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab disch grad beim fremdposte erwischt



ei isch habbs doch aagedrohd unn du kaufsd der jez e lupiensche, he.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

unn warum redst du net mit mir  

ich muß bald haam. heute ist elektrik in den bädern angesacht ... dann sind fast alle räume beleuchtet


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ei isch habbs doch aagedrohd unn du kaufsd der jez e lupiensche, he.



ich muß noch soviel annern kram für die hütt kaafe, da bleibe die hobbys vorerst uff de streck ...

gut dass ich net zum bike komm, kann am bike wenigstens nix kabutt gehe ...


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> unn warum redst du net mit mir



eischendlisch les isch viel lieber, weil des immer so lusdisch iss. da lach isch immer so lang unn komm ned zum schreiwwe.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> eischendlisch les isch viel lieber, weil des immer so lusdisch iss. da lach isch immer so lang unn komm ned zum schreiwwe.



dann müsse mer wohl mal a ernst wörtsche redde


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ihr seid doch plauscher unn kaa wissenschafdler.



Wo isn da de Unnerschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich muß noch soviel annern kram für die hütt kaafe, da bleibe die hobbys vorerst uff de streck ...
> 
> gut dass ich net zum bike komm, kann am bike wenigstens nix kabutt gehe ...



isch wer den monad rischdisch invesdiern müsse. derf aach ned draa denge.


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> fer disch iss e flescherin doch allema bessä als e freundinn, odder?



 des geht aach alles in aaner Berson!


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> isch wer den monad rischdisch invesdiern müsse. derf aach ned draa denge.



a neu beig


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo isn da de Unnerschied?



ei isch dachd die wissenschafdler des sinn die ernsdhafde verrüggde, blauscher des sinn die lusdische, odder?


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> des geht aach alles in aaner Berson!



da muß die pfleescherin awer net nur pleesche kenne


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> eischendlisch les isch viel lieber, weil des immer so lusdisch iss. da lach isch immer so lang unn komm ned zum schreiwwe.



Wieso lachsden Du bei unserne ernsde Dheme???


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ei isch dachd die wissenschafdler des sinn die ernsdhafde verrüggde, blauscher des sinn die lusdische, odder?



mir plauscher sinn alles


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> a neu beig



vonn de bremse ,gabbel unn rahmen abgesehn schonn.


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mir plauscher sinn alles



 genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> vonn de bremse ,gabbel unn rahmen abgesehn schonn.



Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Pedale, Laufräder bleiben auch...


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso lachsden Du bei unserne ernsde Dheme???



doch wissenschafdler.


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mir plauscher sinn alles



Wissenschafdler unn plauscher.


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da muß die pfleescherin awer net nur pleesche kenne



fraascher hamm muldidsgingfungkdzione.


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Pedale, Laufräder bleiben auch...



pedale habb isch aach neu.  des sinn schonn die dridde inn 1,5 jahn.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

isch beig jetzt haam, tschööö ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Isch wolld eusch nur sache isch binn jez frauebeuffdrachde.....


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> isch beig jetzt haam, tschööö ...



machs gud...


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> pedale habb isch aach neu.  des sinn schonn die dridde inn 1,5 jahn.



Was machst Du denn mit denen? Wieso hast Du neue?


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch wolld eusch nur sache isch binn jez frauebeuffdrachde.....



bei zwaa-draa Männer un aaner Fraa... 

willsde des jez aach bei de Blauscher mache?


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bei zwaa-draa Männer un aaner Fraa...
> 
> willsde des jez aach bei de Blauscher mache?



grad hier dud des nod.  sch**** isch muss wegg.


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> grad hier dud des nod.  sch**** isch muss wegg.



Abbä nur, wenn de aach werglich defer sorschst, des mer hier e paar mehr Fraue ham!!!


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

@frank: wenn dein schwager peter dabei ist, fahr ich morgen evtl. mit.


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

so wieder da. fahren war ganz schön. sitzen geht prima...aber die luft fehlt und die beine haben ja garkeinen saft mehr 

und vielleicht war ich etwas dünn angezogen, keine spikes (unterhalb vom feldberg teilweise durchgehend eis) - aber trotzdem schön. 25 km, 490 hm


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so wieder da. fahren war ganz schön. sitzen geht prima...aber die luft fehlt und die beine haben ja garkeinen saft mehr
> 
> und vielleicht war ich etwas dünn angezogen, keine spikes (unterhalb vom feldberg teilweise durchgehend eis) - aber trotzdem schön. 25 km, 490 hm



whow, gleich so viel am Anfang.  Warst ja anscheinend wirklich ziemlich ausgehungert...

Das mit dem Eis finde ich bedenklich!  Bist Du ausgewichen, oder war es einigermaßen befahrbar?


----------



## fUEL (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @frank: wenn dein schwager peter dabei ist, fahr ich morgen evtl. mit.



Prima da freu ich mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das mit dem Eis finde ich bedenklich!  Bist Du ausgewichen, oder war es einigermaßen befahrbar?



hihi, mit ausweichen war da nicht viel. gesamte weg. zum glück war es noch 2-3°C plus und deshalb die schicht nicht wirklich komplett hart. es fahr mit mässigem tempo gut fahrbar. bin kein mal gerutscht. nur ganz hoch wollte ich es dann doch nicht probieren.

bin vom roten kreuz, richtung kastell und dann rechts hoch richtung der brücke und dem trail. war nicht fahrbar. hinter der kleinen brücke liegen 5 oder 6 große bäume quer. 

krass wieviel bäume umgeknickt sind...


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> whow, gleich so viel am Anfang.  Warst ja anscheinend wirklich ziemlich ausgehungert...



ups...hmm, naja das durchschnittstempo war auch, ich sag mal, sehr langsam. aber egal. 24 tage bin ich nun nicht mehr gefahren, kann also nur noch besser werden


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Prima da freu ich mich



wo ich das vom hkn grade lese, ich hab keine spikes? trotzdem fahrn oder bleiben lassen?


----------



## fUEL (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo ich das vom hkn grade lese, ich hab keine spikes? trotzdem fahrn oder bleiben lassen?



Ich hab zwar welche aber fahr auch ohne und wir werden nicht irgendein Risiko eingehen, sondern dann lieber schieben, wo es kritisch sein sollte.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

top


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

gude


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

auch schön


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> auch schön



wirklich seeeehr schön . leider wird man da bestimmt zwei torques für bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> auch schön



Ja und bestimmt nicht ganz billig...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

Durchaus denkbar


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

Aber ich fahre lieber *ein* Torque  statt *ein halbes* Rocky


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Aber ich fahre lieber *ein* Torque  statt *ein halbes* Rocky



 

und ich muß jetzt nach ner Batterie schauen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

Tu das.

bin ja so langsam fast schon drum und dran es einfach zu bestellen und halt wirklich kein Auto zu holen?! Torque würde wohl öfter genutzt werden und die Kosten sind ja ähnlich *lachweg*


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Tu das.
> 
> bin ja so langsam fast schon drum und dran es einfach zu bestellen und halt wirklich kein Auto zu holen?! Torque würde wohl öfter genutzt werden und die Kosten sind ja ähnlich *lachweg*



das Auto ist eher noch teurer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> das Auto ist eher noch teurer...



sehe schon, der Gerd will das ich Torque statt Auto fahren...aber dann muss der Gerd auch Torque o.w.ä. fahren damit ich nicht alleine hinten bin


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Tu das.
> 
> bin ja so langsam fast schon drum und dran es einfach zu bestellen und halt wirklich kein Auto zu holen?! Torque würde wohl öfter genutzt werden und die Kosten sind ja ähnlich *lachweg*



hättest du denn nen autospender, wenn du wirklich mal eins bräuchtest? also wenn mein a*****weg nicht so bescheuert wäre und wir ne dusche hätten, wäre meine kiste schon längst weg. allerdings hast du ja auch schon desöfteren gemerkt, wie praktisch so ein fahrbarer untersatz ist.


----------



## fUEL (31. Januar 2007)

En Hubschrauber wär ja ma ganz cool, vor allem käm mer da auch pünktlich an und zum Shuttlen auf de Bersch aach ned schlecht.

Dann würd ich mir doch glatt 200 Federweg gönnen.


----------



## fUEL (31. Januar 2007)

Big Spender??? wo bist Du ???


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sehe schon, der Gerd will das ich Torque statt Auto fahren...aber dann muss der Gerd auch Torque o.w.ä. fahren damit ich nicht alleine hinten bin



keine angst...ganz hinten bin doch ich...letzter wirste auch mit nem torque net


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo: am WE ist Auto kein Problem, da könnt ich das meiner Mutter haben. Unter der Woche fährt sie ja selbst auf die Arbeit.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

hkn: du bist ja leider nur so selten dabei (wir z.b. haben uns noch gar nicht gesehen...wenn gleich das auch mehr an mir liegen mag  )


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Maggo: am WE ist Auto kein Problem, da könnt ich das meiner Mutter haben. Unter der Woche fährt sie ja selbst auf die Arbeit.



naja, dann würde ich mal die kosten/nutzen für den öpnv und die fiktiven kosten/nutzen eines autos gegenrechnen und ne entscheidung treffen. mir hat mein auto in der ausbildung finanziell schon weh getan.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

genau das isses nämlich, wenn Auto, dann fast Pleite bis ich übernommen werde, werde ich das nicht muss es eh wieder weg.
Und ich würd damit nur vom Bahnhof heim fahren (= faulheit unterstützen), bzw zu euch fahren (Treffen in Oberursel z.b.)


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sehe schon, der Gerd will das ich Torque statt Auto fahren...aber dann muss der Gerd auch Torque o.w.ä. fahren damit ich nicht alleine hinten bin



Du hinten....Du machst mir Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> En Hubschrauber wär ja ma ganz cool, vor allem käm mer da auch pünktlich an und zum Shuttlen auf de Bersch aach ned schlecht.
> 
> Dann würd ich mir doch glatt 200 Federweg gönnen.



Des sinn ja gans neue dimmensione.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

Ich denk das mit dem Auto werde ich vorerst mal lassen und schaun wies so ist mit Lappen und ohne Auto.
Themawechsel: jemand ne Idee wie man seinen 18. feiert wenn man eign. der Absolute Anti-Party-Mensch (wenn man von altersmäßig gleichgestellten- Partys ausgeht) ist?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hinten....Du machst mir Spaß.



Das Torque ist immerhin fast doppelt so weich und fast doppelt so schwer, wenn das dann auch noch doppelt so langsam (bergauf) ist dann wär es durchaus denkbar das ich nicht mehr bei dir da vorn mithalten kann


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: du bist ja leider nur so selten dabei (wir z.b. haben uns noch gar nicht gesehen...wenn gleich das auch mehr an mir liegen mag  )



ich hab den hkn auch erst einmal beim beiken gesehn.............ansonsten nur in zivil.


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> .....zu euch fahren (Treffen in Oberursel z.b.)



was ja dann meißtens nicht unter der woche ist, oder aber dann erst abends. wie lange arbeitet deine mutter so?


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Themawechsel: jemand ne Idee wie man seinen 18. feiert wenn man eign. der Absolute Anti-Party-Mensch (wenn man von altersmäßig gleichgestellten- Partys ausgeht) ist?



wieviele leute sollen kommen?? wenn du ne anlage brauchst, sag einfach bescheid.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

Mo+Do erst am ca. 19uhr n Audo, den Rest ab ca. 17uhr


lass mich mal überlegen...in meine Fahrradwerkstatt passen 3, mit 4 wirds schon gemütlich, ich denke mein Radio reicht  mal abgesehen davon das der eh Montags ist und ich da eh nix mach...(ausser Kuchen essen mit der Familie nach der Arbeit)

Traurig aber wahr, von euch mal abgesehen würden mir eh nur soviele Leute einfallen das ich sie an 2 Schreinerhänden abzählen könnte 

Ich mein is klar, wenn man n großes Schild an die Tür hängt "18. Geb - Freibier für alle" dann is die Bude ruck zuck voll (wenns auch im Inet steht, durch unser Kaff fährt ja niemand)  aber sowas brauch ich nicht (will ich auch gar kein Bike-Budget für raushaun)


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mo+Do erst am ca. 19uhr n Audo, den Rest ab ca. 17uhr
> 
> 
> lass mich mal überlegen...in meine Fahrradwerkstatt passen 3, mit 4 wirds schon gemütlich, ich denke mein Radio reicht  mal abgesehen davon das der eh Montags ist und ich da eh nix mach...(ausser Kuchen essen mit der Familie nach der Arbeit)
> ...



und dann fragst du noch, das klingt doch prima....


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das Torque ist immerhin fast doppelt so weich und fast doppelt so schwer, wenn das dann auch noch doppelt so langsam (bergauf) ist dann wär es durchaus denkbar das ich nicht mehr bei dir da vorn mithalten kann



Ich glaube nicht, dass Dich das ans Ende der Gruppe bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Dich das ans Ende der Gruppe bringt.



Bergab sicher nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

Naja, das mit dem Geb-Tag eilt ja auch nicht, dacht nur das man so ne "riesen" Fete lang genug vorher planen sollte


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Naja, das mit dem Geb-Tag eilt ja auch nicht, dacht nur das man so ne "riesen" Fete lang genug vorher planen sollte



Versteh ich das richtig, Du willst uns einladen......


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Mist ich muss schon wieder weg.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

Ne Überraschungsparty wie bei dir wär mir lieber  das Torque steht ja sicherlich schon mit nem Schleifchen Bereit, Lampe hab ich ja schon eine


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

machs gut Caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

jo, ich geh mir mal den fisch in den ofen schieben. bis nachher.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

Ich wär dafür das der Alpha doch nicht mit uns fährt in Bad Kreuznach  nicht das ich was gegen Leute hätte die bergab ein bisschen auf der Bremse stehen und halt vorsichtig fahren, nur zu kein Problem, aber der Kerl ist einfach die Härte schlechthin 
http://eyespot.com/gallery/alpha-centauri


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

hatten wir schon. ich glaub immer noch nicht, dass der das ernst meint. immerhin weißt du ja jetzt mal für was so ein torque gut sein kann.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

Mach mir keine Angst 
wie gut das es da noch den Thory gibt  das lässt hoffen. Und der Bobby Root fährt ja auch eins


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

und der alpha centauri.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

Ach, du bist ja nur neidisch


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

stimmt.


lugga was issn mit dir, iss die tastatur kaputt??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2007)

der Lugga will doch eh auch n Torque, deshalb übt der auch so viel die Fahrtechnik um uns dann alle in Grund und Boden zu fahren wenn wir mit unseren neuen Torques an den Start gehen


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt.
> 
> 
> lugga was issn mit dir, iss die tastatur kaputt??



der machd im momend soviel pungde, ich glaab der had die kautsch gesches beig gedauschd. scheinbaa fehld dem die zeid zum posde.


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2007)

upps, da muss was unternommen werden. 

frank: morgen mit lampe??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ich hab den hkn auch erst einmal beim beiken gesehn.............ansonsten nur in zivil.



och carosche, das war aber schon 2mal...fuchsi und die sdf tour...


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

gude ...

...nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gude ...
> 
> ...nacht



daumen GN8


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och carosche, das war aber schon 2mal...fuchsi und die sdf tour...



hasd recht.  wie konnd isch des nur vergesse. 
die fuchsitour war ja mer so e beschnubbern. 

so geh ma ins bettsche.  nur um eusch vorzugreifede, alaa


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich denk das mit dem Auto werde ich vorerst mal lassen und schaun wies so ist mit Lappen und ohne Auto.
> Themawechsel: jemand ne Idee wie man seinen 18. feiert wenn man eign. der Absolute Anti-Party-Mensch (wenn man von altersmäßig gleichgestellten- Partys ausgeht) ist?



Ja klar, man feiert mit Bike-Grufties!!!


----------



## fUEL (31. Januar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> upps, da muss was unternommen werden.
> 
> frank: morgen mit lampe??



bring se ma mit falls mer platt oder ähnliches unnerwegs mache verzögert sich ja die sach, awwer wenn wedder gut kanns von mir aus auch so e mal spääder werren.
cu


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das Torque ist immerhin fast doppelt so weich und fast doppelt so schwer, wenn das dann auch noch doppelt so langsam (bergauf) ist dann wär es durchaus denkbar das ich nicht mehr bei dir da vorn mithalten kann



Das Ransom war mehr als doppelt so weich und auch schwerer als mein TTF98. Trotzdem war ich damit beim Uphill mit vorn und beim Downhill deutlich schneller als mit dem TTF98. Ich will `ne Enduro!!!


----------



## fUEL (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich wär dafür das der Alpha doch nicht mit uns fährt in Bad Kreuznach  nicht das ich was gegen Leute hätte die bergab ein bisschen auf der Bremse stehen und halt vorsichtig fahren, nur zu kein Problem, aber der Kerl ist einfach die Härte schlechthin
> http://eyespot.com/gallery/alpha-centauri



Fährt mer audomadisch so scheisssse wenn man en Torgurke unnerm Arsch hat.???
oder is des en spot für die Rentnerband mit mp 3 und dixyland.- oder hatte der sich gerade ma eben so e paar knoche gebroche und die hos noch voll?

Wer is en das ??

Wenn mer den mitnemme nach Kreuznach brauche mir die Zahnbürscht und 2 Sätz frische Klamotte Pro -tour


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bergab sicher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> hasd recht.  wie konnd isch des nur vergesse.
> die fuchsitour war ja mer so e beschnubbern.
> 
> so geh ma ins bettsche.  nur um eusch vorzugreifede, alaa



Oooooohh, wie schaaaaad!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Fährt mer audomadisch so scheisssse wenn man en Torgurke unnerm Arsch hat.???
> oder is des en spot für die Rentnerband mit mp 3 und dixyland.- oder hatte der sich gerade ma eben so e paar knoche gebroche und die hos noch voll?
> 
> Wer is en das ??
> ...


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn mer den mitnemme nach Kreuznach brauche mir die Zahnbürscht und 2 Sätz frische Klamotte Pro -tour



den brauchste da nicht mitnehmen - der wohnt da...quasi ein local...


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Wo seidern blÃ¶tzlich all?  Ich hab e 12V/42Ah Batterie beim Walmart fer 42 â¬ bekomme!  Sie wars werglich: Jetzt kann ich aach widder die Heizung aamache (geiles Teil!).

Had aaner von eich Eragon geseje, odder gelese?

Mach mer ma en Tee.


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> den brauchste da nicht mitnehmen - der wohnt da...quasi ein local...



Hat man doch gesehen: So versiert, wie er jeden Stein mit dem Fuß getroffen hat!


----------



## fUEL (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Schwätz doch ma mit dem Christian, ob er nicht das Vorführransom für kleines Geld locker macht, das kennst Du schon, sieht zwar sch... e aus, aber fährt gut und is Tupperware, wenn de Preis stimmt.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo seidern blötzlich all?  Ich hab e 12V/42Ah Batterie beim Walmart fer 42  bekomme!  Sie wars werglich: Jetzt kann ich aach widder die Heizung aamache (geiles Teil!).
> 
> Had aaner von eich Eragon geseje, odder gelese?
> 
> Mach mer ma en Tee.



Roode Tee????


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Schwätz doch ma mit dem Christian, ob er nicht das Vorführransom für kleines Geld locker macht, das kennst Du schon, sieht zwar sch... e aus, aber fährt gut und is Tupperware, wenn de Preis stimmt.......



Wenns ned zu klaa gewese wär, wär des e fei Möchlichkeit! Mittlerweile isses eh schon verkaaft.


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Roode Tee????



Na, bin katholisch: Griene!


----------



## fUEL (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenns ned zu klaa gewese wär, wär des e fei Möchlichkeit! Mittlerweile isses eh schon verkaaft.



vllt stehe noch 2006 er rum und warde uff dich..... dann kann mer bestimmt gut handeln, denn die neue 07 er komme ja auch bald ....

....schenk es dir doch übber meue selbst zum Geburtdsdaach, oder so  
hast ja an de Batterie gut gespaart.

...oder tausch mit dem Alpha Enduro gg Dreirad,- e Enduro braucht der frühestens in 5 Jahr und da git es ja 4 mal e neues Sl


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> vllt stehe noch 2006 er rum und warde uff dich..... dann kann mer bestimmt gut handeln, denn die neue 07 er komme ja auch bald ....
> 
> ....schenk es die doch übber meue selbst zum Geburtdsdaach, oder so
> hast ja an de Batterie gut gespaart.



Ich konnd mer mich noch nie leisde! E paar ma häddich mich schon beinah Drauße öchendwo aagebunne...


----------



## fUEL (31. Januar 2007)

Geh ma ins Bett der Personal Trainer hat mich geschafft heut awwend

GN 8


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> ...oder tausch mit dem Alpha Enduro gg Dreirad,- e Enduro braucht der frühestens in 5 Jahr und da git es ja 4 mal e neues Sl



Wo wohnt der genau?


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Geh ma ins Bett der Personal Trainer hat mich geschafft heut awwend
> 
> GN 8



Guude Nachd!


----------



## fUEL (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich konnd mer mich noch nie leisde! E paar ma häddich mich schon beinah Drauße öchendwo aagebunne...



Des Gedankegut is mir aach ned fremd - muss immer so frmme wünsch unnerdrücke, hab dies Jahr noch kei Fahrrad gekauft und es is schon Februar in e Paar Stunne.

Abber ma gönnt sich ja sonst kaum was....


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Des Gedankegut is mir aach ned fremd - muss immer so frmme wünsch unnerdrücke, hab dies Jahr noch kei Fahrrad gekauft und es is schon Februar in e Paar Stunne.
> 
> Abber ma gönnt sich ja sonst kaum was....



...sei froh, des ich grad e klei bissi zu müd bin Leude zu zerfetze! ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo Bergwelle, freust Du Dich auch schon auf die neue Saison?


----------



## fUEL (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...sei froh, des ich grad e klei bissi zu müd bin Leude zu zerfetze! ...



Bauknecht weiß was Fraue wünsche....hör se schon ruufe


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bauknecht weiß was Fraue wünsche


----------



## Bergwelle (31. Januar 2007)

Ihr seit alle so aktiv und ich bin seit Wochen nur noch bewegungsfaul. 
Offensichtlich leidet von Euch keiner unter dem gegenwärtigen Wetter ?

Sitze gerade bei kaltem Regen und Sturm an der Ostsee im Hotel und träume  vom MTB fahren mit Euch bei 30°C.


----------



## Bergwelle (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hallo Bergwelle, freust Du Dich auch schon auf die neue Saison?



JA sehr .... siehe Antwort oben ....


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Januar 2007)

GN8

ich geh auch ins bettchen. bis morgen


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8
> 
> ich geh auch ins bettchen. bis morgen



Oje! Alles wieder aufgebrochen? Fieber?


----------



## Bergwelle (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje! Alles wieder aufgebrochen? Fieber?



ich hab kein Fieber ... aber wahrscheinlich gerade eine Winterdepression ... 
ist aber schön, dass sich hier im Forum etwas bewegt


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Ihr seit alle so aktiv und ich bin seit Wochen nur noch bewegungsfaul.
> Offensichtlich leidet von Euch keiner unter dem gegenwärtigen Wetter ?
> 
> Sitze gerade bei kaltem Regen und Sturm an der Ostsee im Hotel und träume  vom MTB fahren mit Euch bei 30°C.



Doch, doch, wir leiden hier auch alle sehr unter dem Wetter. Besonders unsere Geldbörsen leiden sehr unter dem in dieser Jahreszeit deutlich höheren Verschleiß! Am schlimmsten ist jedoch dieses WP-Fieber! Dagegen gibt es wirklich nur ein Mittel, nämlich Hunde aus Luggas Zucht. Die wirken aber auch nicht immer... Dieses WP-Fieber bringt Dich dazu immer wieder aufs Rad zu steigen. (WP=Winterpokal) Sei froh, wenn Dir diese Krankheit erspart geblieben ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> ich hab kein Fieber ... aber wahrscheinlich gerade eine Winterdepression ...
> ist aber schön, dass sich hier im Forum etwas bewegt



"etwas" ist gut...  Du hast aber Recht: Ich bin auch sehr froh hier ein paar Gleichgesinnte, genauso Verrückte Biker zu wissen!


----------



## Bergwelle (31. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Doch, doch, wir leiden hier auch alle sehr unter dem Wetter. Besonders unsere Geldbörsen leiden sehr unter dem in dieser Jahreszeit deutlich höheren Verschleiß! Am schlimmsten ist jedoch dieses WP-Fieber! Dagegen gibt es wirklich nur ein Mittel, nämlich Hunde aus Luggas Zucht. Die wirken aber auch nicht immer... Dieses WP-Fieber bringt Dich dazu immer wieder aufs Rad zu steigen. (WP=Winterpokal) Sei froh, wenn Dir diese Krankheit erspart geblieben ist!



Etwas WP Fieber hätte mir nicht geschadet ... man kann ja auch Laufen, oder ?  Laufschuhe sind doch nicht gar so teuer.
Ich muss bald dringend wieder mal fahren, sonst nehmt ihr mich im Sommer nicht mehr mit. 
... so nun schlafe ich erst mal meine Depression aus   GN8


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. Januar 2007)

N´abend ihr Knaben 

Gerd gib Laut  Du hast ne PN


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Etwas WP Fieber hätte mir nicht geschadet ... man kann ja auch Laufen, oder ?  Laufschuhe sind doch nicht gar so teuer.
> Ich muss bald dringend wieder mal fahren, sonst nehmt ihr mich im Sommer nicht mehr mit.
> ... so nun schlafe ich erst mal meine Depression aus   GN8



Gute Nacht und klar nehmen wir Dich wieder mit!


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> N´abend ihr Knaben
> 
> Gerd gib Laut  Du hast ne PN



Piep!  Du auch.


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Februar 2007)

Ich piep auch mal aus dem Zahlenwust .
Kaane PN da, dann geh ich jez mal knacken, gude N8 Peter (bist z.Z. der einzige hier)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich piep auch mal aus dem Zahlenwust .
> Kaane PN da, dann geh ich jez mal knacken, gude N8 Peter (bist z.Z. der einzige hier)



Piep, doch jetzt ja. Kommste vorher zu gc?


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

guden ...
 ... morsche !


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oooooohh, wie schaaaaad!!!!!



ja mer hamm uns gesdern nur gans knabb verbassd.

Edit: guden ihr plauscher.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

auch en gude morsche!

ich geh mal Punkten...


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Ihr seit alle so aktiv und ich bin seit Wochen nur noch bewegungsfaul.
> Offensichtlich leidet von Euch keiner unter dem gegenwärtigen Wetter ?
> 
> Sitze gerade bei kaltem Regen und Sturm an der Ostsee im Hotel und träume  vom MTB fahren mit Euch bei 30°C.



Mich würde es auch freuen, wenn wir uns mal wieder sehen und zusammen fahren könnten.


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ......nämlich Hunde aus Luggas Zucht. ...


mer müsse vorsischtisch sei. isch glaab der lugga dud jez loslesche.


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich piep auch mal aus dem Zahlenwust .
> Kaane PN da, dann geh ich jez mal knacken, gude N8 Peter (bist z.Z. der einzige hier)



ei Mtk-Cube, 
isch vermiss disch  unn isch glaab de annern gehds genauso. hoffendlich siesde bald widder land. mer wadde gans geduldisch uff disch.


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ei Mtk-Cube,
> isch vermiss disch  unn isch glaab de annern gehds genauso. hoffendlich siesde bald widder land. mer wadde gans geduldisch uff disch.



du sprichst mir aus der seele.


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> mer müsse vorsischtisch sei. isch glaab der lugga dud jez loslesche.



dieselbe befürchtung hab ich auch. ich will auch mit dem rad zur a***** fahrn können.


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dieselbe befürchtung hab ich auch. ich will auch mit dem rad zur a***** fahrn können.



da fällt mir ein : bin doch tatsächlich heute früh im nieselregen mit dem rad gefahrn und hab die pungde noch net eingetraache ...

muß ich glei mal nachhole ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

so, isch du jez nervös wern....isch steisch ma uff maan klane schwarze.


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

so, nachgetrache  

noch aan pungt fehlt mer bis zur magischen 200 er grenze (oh mann bin isch schlecht diesen winter  )


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

hab grad mal bei de telekom meinen telefon- und internet umzug beauftragt.

isch trau der sach net. vor allem glaub isch, dass die rischtisch kohle dafür habbe wolle   

also, wenn ihr ab 12.02. nix mehr von mir lest, wisst ihr bescheid ... (dann is de alte anschluß tod   und de neue hat net geklappt)


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab grad mal bei de telekom meinen telefon- und internet umzug beauftragt.
> 
> isch trau der sach net.



versteh ich gut. saftladen....


----------



## fUEL (1. Februar 2007)

Moin, de Himmel is blau - das glaubt kei Sau; verdammt schon Februar.

14-uhr an de Hohe-maggo und so weiter.

cu later


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> mer müsse vorsischtisch sei. isch glaab der lugga dud jez loslesche.



Kei Angst, die Couch wird schon wieder rufen und de Hund will auch beschäftigt werden 




caroka schrieb:


> ei Mtk-Cube,
> isch vermiss disch  unn isch glaab de annern gehds genauso. hoffendlich siesde bald widder land. mer wadde gans geduldisch uff disch.



Samstag?


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> mer müsse vorsischtisch sei. isch glaab der lugga dud jez loslesche.



Moje,

der werd sich denge, Winner werds eh nemmer, also mach isch Frühjahrsprogramm.


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> so, isch du jez nervös wern....isch steisch ma uff maan klane schwarze.


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, nachgetrache
> 
> noch aan pungt fehlt mer bis zur magischen 200 er grenze (oh mann bin isch schlecht diesen winter  )



es komme aach widder bessere Zeide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> es komme aach widder bessere Zeide!



ei wann dann ...

wenn alles gut läuft, roll ich in 2-3 wochen das feld von hinne uff


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ei wann dann ...
> 
> wenn alles gut läuft, roll ich in 2-3 wochen das feld von hinne uff



 Isch drieck der die Daume!


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

ich brauch mal einen, der plan vom fliessenlegen hat ...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich brauch mal einen, der plan vom fliessenlegen hat ...



was wilst de denn wissen?


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was wilst de denn wissen?



ei alles !


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje! Alles wieder aufgebrochen? Fieber?



so ähnlich...also 100%ig ist es noch nicht...hatte gestern nach einer "tätigkeit" doch wieder schmerzen  aber nach 2 stunden und schmerzmitteln gings dann wieder. jetzt ist wieder alles toll...hmm, dauert es halt doch einwenig länger...hauptsache ich kann wieder biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

jetzt schaut doch mal aus dem fenster, da geht einem ja das herz auf......


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ei wann dann ...
> 
> wenn alles gut läuft, roll ich in 2-3 wochen das feld von hinne uff



nach dann drück ich dir auch mal die 

ach und natürlich an alle


MORSCHE und gude


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

mich würds ankotzen, wenn ich heut mittag a***** müßte.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt schaut doch mal aus dem fenster, da geht einem ja das herz auf......



da meine bessere hälfte (bodo - *lachweg*) ja erst im dunklen fahren kann, wird das heute bei mir nen nightride. ich glaub ich lad noch mal schnell die akkus


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mich würds ankotzen, wenn ich heut mittag a***** müßte.



  

mich würds ankotzen wenn ich Frei Tag a***** müßte


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mich würds ankotzen wenn ich Frei Tag a***** müßte



mich, wenn ich die woche noch mal ran müßte...immer einmal weniger als ihr


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

was soll man da noch sagen, die Jugend von heut *kopfschüttelsmilie*


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

HKN wann sieht man Dich mal wieder?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

frei übersetztes Zitat:


Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh heut Mittag biken



Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß bei dem tollen Wetter da draußen. Laßts richtig krachen!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mich, wenn ich die woche noch mal ran müßte...immer einmal weniger als ihr



es gibt da aber auch Sachen....da würd ich gern ranmüssen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> es gibt da aber auch Sachen....da würd ich gern ranmüssen....



wenn es ein "müssen" ist, is es aber aach nix ...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn es ein "müssen" ist, is es aber aach nix ...



da hast de recht 

ich geh ein bisschen fahrn...


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> HKN wann sieht man Dich mal wieder?



gute frage...auf den schaltungs-workshop will ich, zum stammtisch eigentlich auch und fahren? hmm mal gucken, heute abend erstmal mit bodo...lockere runde...


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich geh ein bisschen fahrn...



viel spaß


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

is richtig schön da draußen, ich bin nur ungern wieder zurückgekommen, wer sichs leisten kann sollte rausgehen


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

jo ich das wetter ist cool...


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kei Angst, die Couch wird schon wieder rufen und de Hund will auch beschäftigt werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinsde misch odder de MTK-Cube?


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich brauch mal einen, der plan vom fliessenlegen hat ...



Isch habb da ned son plan abbä mein ongkel had e fliesebauferma.


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt schaut doch mal aus dem fenster, da geht einem ja das herz auf......



ja, isch glaab es werd frühling.  die sonn iss schonn gans warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> is richtig schön da draußen, ich bin nur ungern wieder zurückgekommen, wer sichs leisten kann sollte rausgehen



Mist unn isch muss heud mid de kinner schuh kaafe.


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ja, isch glaab es werd frühling.  die sonn iss schonn gans warm.



kriescht de schon f-gefühle ...  

hab mer im innernet mal was ausgedruggt wie man fliesse leesche tut ... is ja nur de keller, da kanns ruhisch schief wern ...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Meinsde misch odder de MTK-Cube?



damit wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen das wir uns am Samstag alle sehen


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

ich glaab ich geh heut e weng früher  

des is richtiger Frühling da draussen, wo soll das denn hinführen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> damit wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen das wir uns am Samstag alle sehen



 ALLE ???


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ALLE ???



ein paar Kumpels von mir kommen auch noch mit   


Was machst Du eigentlich hier, mach Dich ab mit Liegestuhl und ner Decke in den sonnigsten Fleck vom Garten erhol Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Puh, noch 32 Min.


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kriescht de schon f-gefühle ...


im frühling habb isch misch nur schwer unner kondrolle. da sprüh isch vor tadedrang.    



wissefux schrieb:


> hab mer im innernet mal was ausgedruggt wie man fliesse leesche tut ... is ja nur de keller, da kanns ruhisch schief wern ...



des iss die falsch eistellung, die habb isch abber aach.


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> damit wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen das wir uns am Samstag alle sehen


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

und dann?


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> cooking:



du machst am SA auch noch pizza? super


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

scheee warm da drauße ...
da nemm ich widder mei kozz hos zum haamfahrn nachher ... wenns net noch zu schiffe afnge tut

noch knapp 60 min ...


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

... unn dann geht´s haam ...


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

... a stund handball gucke  ...


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

... unn dann in irschendaan baumarkt ...


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

... ich war im ganze lebe zusamme noch net so oft in baumärkte wie aalans im letzte halbe jahr  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>





habkeinnick schrieb:


> und dann?



gegen halbsechs/sechs. vorher Radeln bei gc ab 14 Uhr Hohemark.


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... a stund handball gucke  ...



fahr lieber!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... a stund handball gucke  ...



 wenn ich rechtzeitig daheim bin werd ich das auch schauen

Noch 9 min und die Sonne geht weg


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gegen halbsechs/sechs. vorher Radeln bei gc ab 14 Uhr Hohemark.



lach...das und dann war auf die 32 minuten bezogen


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> fahr lieber!



och ich würd grad lieber was essen...HUNGER HUNGER HUNGER habe DURST oder so


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> fahr lieber!




Unfug, Handball ist klasse!



 wie kannst Du sowas zu jemanden aus nem anderen Team sagen, Handball find ich aber wirklich klasse!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> lach...das und dann war auf die 32 minuten bezogen



Die 32 Min. waren von mir, die sin jetzt um.



Feierabend



Biken



Tschüß..........................


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Unfug, Handball ist klasse!
> 
> wie kannst Du sowas zu jemanden aus nem anderen Team sagen, Handball find ich aber wirklich klasse!



handball interessiert mich (wie viele andere sportarten) eigentlich nur im rahmen von em, wm oder olympia ...
ansonsten geht mittlerweile selbst fußball an mir vorbei. klarer fall von übersättigung ...

er schickt mich nur fahren, weil ich eh schon hoffnungslos zurückliege. will gar net wissen, wie ihr mir alle um die ohrn fahrt, wenn ich mal auf euch in freier wildbahn treffe ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ein paar Kumpels von mir kommen auch noch mit
> 
> 
> Was machst Du eigentlich hier, mach Dich ab mit Liegestuhl und ner Decke in den sonnigsten Fleck vom Garten erhol Dich!



Ich hab euch mitgenommen in den Garten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>



 HILFE


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Februar 2007)

Hi Girls vom GEILEN-SA-FILME-ABEND....... 
Ich hoffe heute auf meinem Grippehöhepunkt angekommen zu sein 
Glaube nicht, daß ich SA biken kann dafür aber schon das Fressen vorbereiten unden Roten dringen


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hi Girls vom GEILEN-SA-FILME-ABEND.......
> Ich hoffe heute auf meinem Grippehöhepunkt angekommen zu sein
> Glaube nicht, daß ich SA biken kann dafür aber schon das Fressen vorbereiten unden Roten dringen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


>



 Auf was beziehen sich die 3Daumen......das ich nicht biken kann.........?


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


>



Hat der Bodo schon seine PN gelesen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Februar 2007)

Na gerd, wie isses...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Na gerd, wie isses...........



Super!  Was denn?

Geh jetzt auch noch mal raus. *Muß* mir den zweiten Eragon-Band holen...


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Auf was beziehen sich die 3Daumen......das ich nicht biken kann.........?



nee fürs kochen


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat der Bodo schon seine PN gelesen?



wann denn? heute? keine ahnung - eben per mail meinte er noch keine antwort hat...


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hi Girls vom GEILEN-SA-FILME-ABEND.......
> Ich hoffe heute auf meinem Grippehöhepunkt angekommen zu sein
> Glaube nicht, daß ich SA biken kann dafür aber schon das Fressen vorbereiten unden Roten dringen



Ich habe die Kinder am Samstag und kann eh nicht lange radeln. Soll ich früher kommen und Dir helfen?


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Super!  Was denn?
> 
> Geh jetzt auch noch mal raus. *Muß* mir den zweiten Eragon-Band holen...



hasd du nicht wichtigeres zu tun.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe die Kinder am Samstag und kann eh nicht lange radeln. Soll ich früher kommen und Dir helfen?



Wäre vielleicht nett: Die 3Mädels besuchen die 3Jungs 
Ich muß ca.16.30 zum G-C Biketreff etwas besprechen.
Und ihr schnitzelt Gemüse, Knobel undZwibbel


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht nett: Die 3Mädels besuchen die 3Jungs
> Ich muß ca.16.30 zum G-C Biketreff etwas besprechen.
> Und ihr schnitzelt Gemüse, Knobel undZwibbel



Hättest Du gerne.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> fahr lieber!


Unterschreib!  

Bin gerade von der Donnerstagsrunde bei traumhaftem Wetter zurück gekommen.   Oberhalb 650-700 m hat man aber je nach Wegfrequentierung (=Schneeverfestigung) noch mit Eisresten zu kämpfen. Ansonsten war´s wie immer schön und ich hab 15 Punkte mehr auf dem Konto.  
Samstag abends werd ich leider nicht dabei sein können. Wünsch euch aber allen viel Spaß und den einen oder anderen sieht man dann ja noch bei GC!


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann denn? heute? keine ahnung - eben per mail meinte er noch keine antwort hat...



Ne, schon vorgestern. Aber `ne PN und keine sms.


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> hasd du nicht wichtigeres zu tun.



Nö!  Was sollte denn wichtiger sein???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Habe gerade im Laden, wo ich sie holte, gefragt, was ich mit einer eingerissenen Sugoi-Hose mache. Die konnten mir nur sagen, dass die keinen Nähdienst, wie z.B. Assos, haben.  Hat hier jemand mit dem Nähenlassen von Radhosen Erfahrung?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe gerade im Laden, wo ich sie holte, gefragt, was ich mit einer eingerissenen Sugoi-Hose mache. Die konnten mir nur sagen, dass die keinen Nähdienst, wie z.B. Assos, haben.  Hat hier jemand mit dem Nähenlassen von Radhosen Erfahrung?



ich bald.ich hab ne gore 3/4 hose, die man schon brauchen könnte und die hat ne offene naht am bobbes un des polster löst sich auch.

die runde war schön, schön anstrengend. ich weiß jetzt auch worans lag, meine sattelstütze iss laufend reingerutscht, da kommt am pedal nicht mehr viel kraft an.... ausserdem war stellenweise HEIß, de frank war plötzlich im unnerhemd unnerwegs. das grande malheur ist dann am hühnerberg passiert. ich hab mich grad noch gewundert, dass mein schaltauge noch dran iss bei so vielen kleinen ästen und stöcken und auf einmal machts peng und es war ab. ersatz hat man natürlich dabei, ich halt nicht  zwei läden später und ZWANZIG euro ärmer geht aber alles wieder. das geilste bild müssen die beiden wandersleut vor augen gehabt haben, als sie einen biker mit nem nicht ganz vollständigen rad und der hand am rucksack von dem der noch alle schrauben dran hatte gesehen haben, der sich den weg entlangziehen lassen hat. ich bin halt nicht der sdf, der da keine probleme mit hätte. danke nochmal an frank, trag dir zwei punkte zusätzlich ein.


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

@lugga: findest du nicht, dass du es etwäs ruhiger angehen lassen solltest. immerhin setzt evtl bald das übertraining ein und das wollen wir alle nicht.

mal im ernst: TOP LEISTUNG die letzten tage. ich denke wir werden in der top 30 bleiben.


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bald.ich hab ne gore 3/4 hose, die man schon brauchen könnte und die hat ne offene naht am bobbes un des polster löst sich auch.
> 
> die runde war schön, schön anstrengend. ich weiß jetzt auch worans lag, meine sattelstütze iss laufend reingerutscht, da kommt am pedal nicht mehr viel kraft an.... ausserdem war stellenweise HEIß, de frank war plötzlich im unnerhemd unnerwegs. das grande malheur ist dann am hühnerberg passiert. ich hab mich grad noch gewundert, dass mein schaltauge noch dran iss bei so vielen kleinen ästen und stöcken und auf einmal machts peng und es war ab. ersatz hat man natürlich dabei, ich halt nicht  zwei läden später und ZWANZIG euro ärmer geht aber alles wieder. das geilste bild müssen die beiden wandersleut vor augen gehabt haben, als sie einen biker mit nem nicht ganz vollständigen rad und der hand am rucksack von dem der noch alle schrauben dran hatte gesehen haben, der sich den weg entlangziehen lassen hat. ich bin halt nicht der sdf, der da keine probleme mit hätte. danke nochmal an frank, trag dir zwei punkte zusätzlich ein.



Auch von Dir eine tolle Leistung!  Hast Du Bilder vom Frank gemacht? 

Gore hat ja auch `nen Nähdienst. Ich schau mal, ob ich die Adresse finde.


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du Bilder vom Frank gemacht?



       

mit der einen hand am lenker und der anderen an franks rucksack??? ich glaub die wären wenn sie denn zustande gekommen wären ordentlich verwackelt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2007)

klingt ja mächtig Kameradschaftlich


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

plauscher halt. die besten von der ganzen welt und dem angrenzenden universum.

@gerd: merci.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> plauscher halt. die besten von der ganzen welt und dem angrenzenden universum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Handball war en Krimi...ich hab jetzt noch nasse Händ


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

abbä mir ham gewonne??? die audos uff de straas habbe widder ma flagge gezeigt.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> abbä mir ham gewonne??? die audos uff de straas habbe widder ma flagge gezeigt.



Mir ham gewonne, aber nur mit em klitzekleine Vorsprung  aber gewonne!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

wieso bin ich den Abends immer so müd?


----------



## Marsmann (1. Februar 2007)

mmmoin zusammen*freu mein internet is wieder da*


----------



## Marsmann (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieso bin ich den Abends immer so müd?



weil du nachts nicht geschalfen hast?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (1. Februar 2007)

nAbend


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

nAbend Marsmann
nAbend Cowboy


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

ei gude arkonis,
ei gude maik.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> weil du nachts nicht geschalfen hast?!



Maggo würd von meinen Schlafzeiten träumen, mind. 7-8 Std. jde Nacht


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude arkonis,
> ei gude maik.



ei gudde Maggo


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Ich binn doch glatt in dem Moment ins Forum als Ihr die 15000 gekackt habt.  Als ich sah, dass Arkonis im Fred ist war mein nächster Gedanke-> 15 Kilo und dann war es schon passiert.


----------



## arkonis (1. Februar 2007)

ok


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Verrechnet
Edit: mein erstes Kilo 
und das obwohl ich es schon abgeschrieben hatte.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2007)

ei gude Uwe!

sehmer uns übermoije Abend?

Könnte mer auch emol üwwers Torque palawern


----------



## arkonis (1. Februar 2007)

menno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (1. Februar 2007)

beitrag 15000 auf seite 600.....


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Verrechnet


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Uwe!
> 
> sehmer uns übermoije Abend?
> 
> Könnte mer auch emol üwwers Torque palawern



da kannst de devon ausgehen, ich freu mich schon


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Verrechnet
> Edit: mein erstes Kilo
> und das obwohl ich es schon abgeschrieben hatte.


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Ich feier jetzt erst mal und dann muss ich nachlesen.


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> beitrag 15000 auf seite 600.....



zu langsam.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich feier jetzt erst mal und dann muss ich nachlesen.



Viel Spaß, Du hast es Dir verdient


----------



## Marsmann (1. Februar 2007)

nee ich meinte caroka


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2007)

Hab auch schonmal die ein oder andere cd/-r durch meinen Rechner laufen lassen, für den Fall der fälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

ich find meine filme nicht mehr.


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Handball war en Krimi...ich hab jetzt noch nasse Händ



Ich habe es in der Schule (Projektwoche) mit den Klassenkameraden meiner Tochter gehört. Oberspannend. 

Edit: Nabend zusamme . Das Leben ist so schön!  Bald ist Frühling.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich find meine filme nicht mehr.



komm mir jetzt nich so


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich find meine filme nicht mehr.



Maggo mach kein Sch****


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab auch schonmal die ein oder andere cd/-r durch meinen Rechner laufen lassen, für den Fall der fälle


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bald ist Frühling.



War das heut nicht schon der Frühling?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich find meine filme nicht mehr.



ich auch nie außer ich suche bei meinem bruder


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> War das heut nicht schon Frühling?



Leider war ich kaum draußen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2007)

kalter Frühling, als ich heut morgen ausm Haus bin hatte es 5°C und Nieselregnen tuts hier mitlerweile auch wieder. Ausserdem hab ich seit se beim Galileo was von Sinusitis erzählt haben Druck im Kopp...morgen kommen meine Troppen für gegen alles und für zum Aufbau von de Abwehr. Ich bin guter Dinge das ich bald wieder fit bin  und wenn die Sonne so schön fleißig scheint hilft das sicher auch 

Ich freu mich auf Samstag   (de Canyon Katalog liegt ach schon bereit)


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Von der Temperatur find ichs eher zu wam. Es könnte ruhig so um die Null Grad sein, aber bitte bei Sonnenschein


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Von der Temperatur find ichs eher zu wam. Es könnte ruhig so um die Null Grad sein, aber bitte bei Sonnenschein



Naja, mir is wärmer doch lieber!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2007)

Zu warm für Frühling  find ich eher nicht, ich finds so ab 15°C aufwärts am besten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2007)

Bis wie viel Uhr ist denn die Veranstaltung ca. geplant? Das es Samstags ist wird ja hoffentlich einen Grund haben


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

ich fänd trocken mal ganz schön....des elende rumgeschlamme geht mir aufn kecks.


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

@gerd: wasn mit sonntag??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2007)

Trocken ist eh am besten, aber wenns mollig warm ist (22°C z.b.) ist es nur noch halb so schlimm wenns bissi regnet, bzw schlammig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2007)

Irgendwo bin ich halt doch eher der Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, mir is wärmer doch lieber!



dann aber richtig wärmer, bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen schwitz man so leicht  



Maggo schrieb:


> ich fänd trocken mal ganz schön....des elende rumgeschlamme geht mir aufn kecks.



Trockn wär auch gut, so richtig trocken. Ich hab mir vorne nen 2,3er Fat Albert 

 draufgemacht. Wenn der Matsch sieht bleibt er stehen


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

schattenparker, brötchenüberderspüleaufschneider, imsitzenpinkler......


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann aber richtig wärmer, bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen schwitz man so leicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was war vorher drauf?? irgebdwie werd ich das gefühl nicht los, dass du das falsche rad gekauft hast.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: wasn mit sonntag??



Sonntag müsse mer uns vom Samstag erholen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2007)

Ich hab doch aufm Canyon auch 2x FA in 2,35" drauf 

Das der Uwe (,der Gerd, der Carsten, ich, ...u.n.v.a) mind. ein Bike zu wenig hat (haben) ist auch kein Geheimnis mehr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2007)

So ihr Leuts, machts mal gut, gn8


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sonntag müsse mer uns vom Samstag erholen



ich hab auch de gerd gefragt, hätt ich net schon vorher gewusst, dass du eh kei zeit hast, hätt ich euch beide gefragt.


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hab doch aufm Canyon auch 2x FA in 2,35" drauf
> 
> Das der Uwe (,der Gerd, der Carsten, ich, ...u.n.v.a) mind. ein Bike zu wenig hat (haben) ist auch kein Geheimnis mehr



des canyon iss abber e ganz annern rad als des rote wilde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So ihr Leuts, machts mal gut, gn8



gute nacht.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was war vorher drauf?? irgebdwie werd ich das gefühl nicht los, dass du das falsche rad gekauft hast.



Vorher war ein Nobby Nic drauf

Aber der Fat Albert hat schon was. Der Comfort nimmt merklich zu, die Untergrundhaftung ist wirklich besser und zu guter letzt klebt er wie nochwas am Bordstein  Bei uns in der Gegend solls jetzt  einen geben der die Straßen nur noch auf dem Bordstein entlang fährt *lachweg* 

Er hat aber auch ganz klar Nachteile. Bei richtigem Regenwetter und entsprechendem Untergrund macht der einen bestimmt fertisch  
Der bremst unglaublich ab wenns leicht matschig ist. Der NobNic ist an solche Stellen besser gewesen, körnersparender *puh*. Einmal wenigstens will ich mit Ihm auf den Feldi, dazu muß es aber einiger maßen trocken bleiben.

wg. Bike: ich weis nicht genau was ich da sagen soll  bisher ging alles mit meinem Bike. Sicher hätt ich gern eins mit dem ich aus zwei Metern runterspringen könnte.  Aber das Spielen mit dem Bike, z.B. HR versetzen, Bunny Hop, Wheelys, über ne Wippe die schmal ist fahren usw. ist das was mir am meisten Spaß macht, wenn das ganz dann an irgendner kniffligen Stelle aufm Trail noch anzuwenden ist, Perfekt


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: wasn mit sonntag??



Wolle mer uns um halb elf am Start in Eschborn treffen, oder wär Dir das zu spät?


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

des kommt druff an, wanns losgeht. halb elf wär mir abber net zu spät. haste nochema en link??


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des canyon iss abber e ganz annern rad als des rote wilde.



Des rote wilde is schon gut, wenns ganz is  aber scheinbar habe mir ja alle so unser Probleme mit de Bikes, es kann daher ja nix besonderes zu sein das die Viech so leicht kränkelt  


Edit: mein zweitrad sollte auch e ganz anneres sein


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was war vorher drauf?? irgebdwie werd ich das gefühl nicht los, dass du das falsche rad gekauft hast.



Das hat der Crazy auch schon gesagt bekommen. Jedenfalls paßt der Reifen nicht wirklich zu unseren Rädern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Er passt schon


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des rote wilde is schon gut, wenns ganz is  aber scheinbar habe mir ja alle so unser Probleme mit de Bikes, es kann daher ja nix besonderes zu sein das die Viech so leicht kränkelt
> 
> 
> Edit: mein zweitrad sollte auch e ganz anneres sein



ich hab ja net gesacht, desses schlecht ist. nur de reife unn de ursprünglich angedachte einsatzzweck??


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das hat der Crazy auch schon gesagt bekommen. Jedenfalls paßt der Reifen nicht wirklich zu unseren Rädern!



zum crazy seim ja irgendwie schon, ich hatt auch schon mal überlegt aber.....


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Er passt schon



Du trägst bestimmt auch Kniestrümpfe zu Deinem Rock!


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du trägst bestimmt auch Kniestrümpfe zu Deinem Rock!



schulmädchen.....rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab ja net gesacht, desses schlecht ist. nur de reife unn de ursprünglich angedachte einsatzzweck??



Ich will ja garnet sagen das man den beim Maraton oder bei was auch immer für Wettbewerben drauf haben sollte, aber im Sommer wenn die Sonne schon zwei Wochen scheint macht der sicher richtig Spaß, auch am Berg.


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

testen.


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des kommt druff an, wanns losgeht. halb elf wär mir abber net zu spät. haste nochema en link??



Zwische neun un elf kann mer stadde. Links findste da.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du trägst bestimmt auch Kniestrümpfe zu Deinem Rock!



Ich halt mich lediglich nicht immer an die Regeln, so wie en rischtische Kerl halt  



Maggo schrieb:


> schulmädchen.....rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zwische neun un elf kann mer stadde. Links findste da.



maanste halber elf reicht noch?? wenn net hole mer einfach uff unn schließen uns an.

wer iss jetzt eischentlich noch debei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Der Carsten ist da


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

hallo carsten!!!! kimmste am sundach mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

er liest erst nach


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich will ja garnet sagen das man den beim Maraton oder bei was auch immer für Wettbewerben drauf haben sollte, aber im Sommer wenn die Sonne schon zwei Wochen scheint macht der sicher richtig Spaß, auch am Berg.



ok, wenn de mich im Sommer demit baam Uphill übberholst, mach ischen mer aach druuf. Abbä aach nur vonne, fer hinne isser zu breid...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, wenn de mich im Sommer demit baam Uphill übberholst, mach ischen mer aach druuf. Abbä aach nur vonne, fer hinne isser zu breid...




so anmaßend bin ich net


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

er is schon widder weg *ochman*


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, wenn de mich im Sommer demit baam Uphill übberholst, mach ischen mer aach druuf. Abbä aach nur vonne, fer hinne isser zu breid...



Aber Du wartest doch gerne auf mich, oder?


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> maanste halber elf reicht noch?? wenn net hole mer einfach uff unn schließen uns an.
> 
> wer iss jetzt eischentlich noch debei??



reicht noch fer was? Is doch kei Renne. Un die 36km wern mer bis um zwo dicke geschafft ham! Falls de Carsten mitkommt, könne mer aach früjer stadde, demit er noch des Middachesse schaffd.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Ich geh schlafen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aber Du wartest doch gerne auf mich, oder?



Nadürlich!!!  wenn de bergab aach uff mich waddst


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> reicht noch fer was? Is doch kei Renne. Un die 36km wern mer bis um zwo dicke geschafft ham! Falls de Carsten mitkommt, könne mer aach früjer stadde, demit er noch des Middachesse schaffd.



ich maant nur ob die halb stund reicht bis mer nemmer faahn derfe. wasn midm dimbasche???


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nadürlich!!!  wenn de bergab aach uff mich waddst



plauscherliebe.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nadürlich!!!  wenn de bergab aach uff mich waddst



Ich seh des garnet so das ich Bergab auf Dich warten müßte, Du klebst doch eh an meinem Hinterad wenn ich mal vor Dir bin. Das warten kommt eher im Flachen vor..


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> plauscherliebe.


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hallo carsten!!!! kimmste am sundach mit?


Hallösche, Glab isch im erstemomendemol ned ... (abwadde)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> er liest erst nach


Stimmd, isch hab abbä nur de ledzde 5-6 Seite nachgehold, de Rest müd Ihr mer nochemol sache, wenn wer was wollde dud...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Wie gehts Dir Carsten?


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> er is schon widder weg *ochman*


Sohnemann hadde nochemol gerufe, da is de Läbtob von gans allaans widder runnergefahre...


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> reicht noch fer was? Is doch kei Renne. Un die 36km wern mer bis um zwo dicke geschafft ham! Falls de Carsten mitkommt, könne mer aach früjer stadde, demit er noch des Middachesse schaffd.


Hadd sisch da schon was rumgesproche ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Februar 2007)

ei guude obend 


caroka schrieb:


> ei Mtk-Cube,
> isch vermiss disch  unn isch glaab de annern gehds genauso. hoffendlich siesde bald widder land. mer wadde gans geduldisch uff disch.


 


Maggo schrieb:


> du sprichst mir aus der seele.


 


Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt schaut doch mal aus dem fenster, da geht einem ja das herz auf......


 


Maggo schrieb:


> mich würds ankotzen, wenn ich heut mittag a***** müßte.


  *tut es*


Lucafabian schrieb:


> mich würds ankotzen wenn ich Frei Tag a***** müßte


  *RUHE JEZ*


habkeinnick schrieb:


> mich, wenn ich die woche noch mal ran müßte...immer einmal weniger als ihr


 *SCHNAUZE !!!*


Lucafabian schrieb:


> is richtig schön da draußen, ich bin nur ungern wieder zurückgekommen, wer sichs leisten kann sollte rausgehen


*ISCH HÄNG MISCH UFF*


Maggo schrieb:


> schattenparker, brötchenüberderspüleaufschneider, imsitzenpinkler......


Kopierstaumelder...

Nee im Ernst, es freut mich ja für Euch, wenn Ihr bei dem schönen Wetter fahren könnt  *sülztrotzdemärger*

(So'n shice, dies sollte als erstes kommen, ist aber wg. drei to much smilies hängegeblibbe)


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

mer kennt doch sei pappenheimer


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie gehts Dir Carsten?


Sosolala, ich hab noch heftig mit Nacharbeiten zum Abschluß zu tuen. Wo Ihr vom Biken beim schönen Wetter geplauschd habt, hab ich ne blöde Differenz gesucht *grruml*... aber auch das geht (hoffentlich bald) vorüber; schätze die nächste Woche noch und dann is wieder Normalität angesagt.


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich seh des garnet so das ich Bergab auf Dich warten müßte, Du klebst doch eh an meinem Hinterad wenn ich mal vor Dir bin. Das warten kommt eher im Flachen vor..



Im Flache? Bergab gehts, wenns ned zu technisch werd! Des Hubbelsche zähld ned, des is nur e Koppsach! Nach maane diverse Bodekontakte muß ich aach ersd widder Sicherheid uffbaue...


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hadd sisch da schon was rumgesproche ...



ooch, naja...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

trotzdem ich muß in die Kiste, bin irgendwie Hundemüde

Carsten wir sehen uns ja am Samstag,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> maanste halber elf reicht noch?? wenn net hole mer einfach uff unn schließen uns an.
> 
> wer iss jetzt eischentlich noch debei??



Isch gugge ma.  Abbä ned wadde.


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Sosolala, ich hab noch heftig mit Nacharbeiten zum Abschluß zu tuen. Wo Ihr vom Biken beim schönen Wetter geplauschd habt, hab ich ne blöde Differenz gesucht *grruml*... aber auch das geht (hoffentlich bald) vorüber; schätze die nächste Woche noch und dann is wieder Normalität angesagt.



Bei mir is des eifacher: Ich muß nur suche, wenn es werglich e Problem gibbd, ned wenns theoredisch ned stimmd...


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch gugge ma.  Abbä ned wadde.



als so budderweische aussaache....


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch gugge ma.  Abbä ned wadde.



Gugg abbä vorher hier: wenn de Carsde midkommd, fahmer früjer.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im Flache? Bergab gehts, wenns ned zu technisch werd! Des Hubbelsche zähld ned, des is nur e Koppsach! Nach maane diverse Bodekontakte muß ich aach ersd widder Sicherheid uffbaue...



Bergab gehts sehr gut bei Dir, erzähl net so en Zeug. Wg. den Stürzen bist de selbst Schuld, ich sach nur PSKS. ...aber der Herr war sich ja zu fein... 



GN8


Edit: Weißt Du noch als wir den Halbtoten runter sind und vor uns war einer der uns zu langsam war? Also erzähl mir nix!


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> als so budderweische aussaache....



Bei ihr gehd des am Sondaach leider ned annersd,  abbä isch bin da!!!


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bergab gehts sehr gut bei Dir, erzähl net so en Zeug. Wg. den Stürzen bist de selbst Schuld, ich sach nur PSKS. ...aber der Herr war sich ja zu fein...
> 
> 
> 
> GN8



Guude Nachd!


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> als so budderweische aussaache....



Ja leider, isch habb die kinner.


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gugg abbä vorher hier: wenn de Carsde midkommd, fahmer früjer.



Jo, Schef. *strammgestanden*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei ihr gehd des am Sondaach leider ned annersd,  abbä isch bin da!!!



Andwords du jez fer misch.


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja leider, isch habb die kinner.



verstanne unn verständnis gehabt. wär trotzdem toll....


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bergab gehts sehr gut bei Dir, erzähl net so en Zeug. Wg. den Stürzen bist de selbst Schuld, ich sach nur PSKS. ...aber der Herr war sich ja zu fein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Andwords du jez fer misch.



isch wollden nur nochema draa erinnern, des isch ja da bin.


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Jo, Schef. *strammgestanden*


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> verstanne unn verständnis gehabt. wär trotzdem toll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> trotzdem ich muß in die Kiste, bin irgendwie Hundemüde
> 
> Carsten wir sehen uns ja am Samstag,


jepp, gude N8 Uwe


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> isch wollden nur nochema draa erinnern, des isch ja da bin.



du bist das plauschermastermind, unser guru und herr, wie könnten wir dich da auch nur für einen kleinen augenblick vergessen??


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> [/COLOR]



Dange, hädd isch sons nemmer gelese.

Im Po Sand er fand isch, als ihr midde Nigolais den steinische Weech vom Herzbersch runnergedonnerd seid un isch mim blaue hinnerher. Des had mer (fast) Spaß gemachd!


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du bist das plauschermastermind, unser guru und herr, wie könnten wir dich da auch nur für einen kleinen augenblick vergessen??


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2007)

Bin isch aachendlich verrickd: Isch hab mer heud en Winnerbuff un ebbes warmes fer unnern Helm gehold. Un drotzdem hoffisch, des ischs den Winner nemmer brauch!


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin isch aachendlich verrickd: Isch hab mer heud en Winnerbuff un ebbes warmes fer unnern Helm gehold. Un drotzdem hoffisch, des ischs den Winner nemmer brauch!



iss jetz e bissi metaphorisch, abber wenn de dir als raucher im restaurant e kipp anmachst kommt uff de stell des esse....


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gugg abbä vorher hier: wenn de Carsde midkommd, fahmer früjer.


Nee, isch muß doch schonemal für Sonntag absagen. Mir fällt grad (noch rechzaidisch) ei, daß ich Sohnemann versprochen hab, bei seinem Kunstbild zu helfe; un des geht nur am Sonndach vormiddach. Nachmiddachs isser bei seinem Gumbel (der had aach scho Freizaidsträss)


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss jetz e bissi metaphorisch, abber wenn de dir als raucher im restaurant e kipp anmachst kommt uff de stell des esse....


... oddär wensde maans jez geht's nur noch abwärds kimmd uff de stell noch ä Bersch (des bassierd häufisch um Wiesbade erum )


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

also machts doch sinn jetzt nochemaa in winderklamotte zu investieren, dannn kommt de frühling endlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also machts doch sinn jetzt nochemaa in winderklamotte zu investieren, dannn kommt de frühling endlich.


Dann macht *Ihr* mal ...
schon so spät... ich geh mal schlofe, gude N8 allseits


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2007)

ich auch. gud n9


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

puh bin auch nix mehr gewohnt...meine oberschenkel rebellieren gerade gegen ihren herrn und meister...heute 47,5 km...sollte es vielleicht nicht übertreiben...aber heute kann ich beruhigt sagen -> mehr ging nicht!! fühl mich gerade wie ein alter mann.

der nieselregen hat genervt...aber sonst hat es viel spaß gemacht...biken ist halt doch toll


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Dann macht *Ihr* mal ...
> schon so spät... ich geh mal schlofe, gude N8 allseits





Maggo schrieb:


> ich auch. gud n9




GN8 ihr beiden


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Unterschreib!
> 
> Bin gerade von der Donnerstagsrunde bei traumhaftem Wetter zurück gekommen.   Oberhalb 650-700 m hat man aber je nach Wegfrequentierung (=Schneeverfestigung) noch mit Eisresten zu kämpfen. Ansonsten war´s wie immer schön und ich hab 15 Punkte mehr auf dem Konto.
> Samstag abends werd ich leider nicht dabei sein können. Wünsch euch aber allen viel Spaß und den einen oder anderen sieht man dann ja noch bei GC!



Schade, aber das nächste Mal!!!!


----------



## fUEL (1. Februar 2007)

Lieber Gerd die allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag und tausend Sl wünsch ich Dir von ganzem Herzen.
Lass es krachen

Gruss Frank


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Februar 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Gerd. Lass es Dir heute besonders gut gehen und beschenk dich reich.

Lass krachen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Februar 2007)

Frühstart 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag...............


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Februar 2007)

Morgen ausführlicher (heute) bin beim Zubereiten einer kulinarischen Pfanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Lieber Gerd die allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag und tausend Sl wünsch ich Dir von ganzem Herzen.
> Lass es krachen
> 
> Gruss Frank





habkeinnick schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Gerd. Lass es Dir heute besonders gut gehen und beschenk dich reich.
> 
> Lass krachen.





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Frühstart
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag...............



  Danke! Danke! Danke!  

Wer hat euch das denn verraten?  

Jedenfalls wart ihr die Nummern 2, 3 und 4.  Aber nur, weil ich nicht gleich schauen konnte.


----------



## Arachne (2. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Morgen ausführlicher (heute) bin beim Zubereiten einer kulinarischen Pfanne



Oh, mein Essen steht ja auch noch auf dem Herd...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, mein Essen steht ja auch noch auf dem Herd...



Ich komm gleich


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Februar 2007)

Nun muß ich aber schlafen. Gutsnächtleé


----------



## caroka (2. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke! Danke! Danke!
> 
> Wer hat euch das denn verraten?
> 
> Jedenfalls wart ihr die Nummern 2, 3 und 4.  Aber nur, weil ich nicht gleich schauen konnte.



Wer iss den dei....upps Buchstabbe verdrehd.....die Nummer eins?  




Gud Nachd


----------



## Arachne (2. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nun muß ich aber schlafen. Gutsnächtleé



Gute Nacht, Träum süß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wer iss den dei....upps Buchstabbe verdrehd.....die Nummer eins?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verrad isch der ned!  ab ins Bedd!!!

Guude Nachd!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Februar 2007)

GN8


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Februar 2007)

Moin Gerd! 

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 












  Feier schön und fahr net so viel!


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen  

alles gute, alder


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

yes,äh ja auch von mir und allen meinen bekannten nur die besten wünsche fürs neue lebensjahr, weniger stürze, mehr federweg und was man sich alles so wünscht. 

wann gehts heut abend los????


----------



## caroka (2. Februar 2007)

Moin moin,



Arachne schrieb:


> Verrad isch der ned!  ab ins Bedd!!!
> 
> Guude Nachd!



des iss gemein. 

Abbä isch gradulier der drodsdem: 
​Herzliche Glückwunsch, du mein Lieblingsplauscher.
​


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Februar 2007)

Alles Gute zu Deinem Gebordsdaach,
auf das Dir der Himmel immer GPS-Signale sende,
jeder Hubbel für Disch (un annere) befahrbar is,
und *Du ned zu waid nach Wiesbade ziehsd !*

Feiere schön und noch einen a(uppsss)*****sarmen Tag.
​


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Februar 2007)

@Arachne: 





Die allerbesten Glückwünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag, las Dich heut von niemanden Ärgern, auch nicht von mir


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2007)

wasn hier heut los  

net nur feiern lasse, sonnern aach plausche bitte


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

gude fuggs. schlach e thema vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2007)

isch mach bald feierabend und dann wird im haus geschafft ...

muß in den nächsten tagen umziehen, alte wohnung teilrenovieren, fliessen im keller legen, wände und decken im keller streichen und das treppengeländer streichen ...

erst mal geht´s zum praktiker ...

werde rund um die uhr schaffen müssen ...

hab nur noch keinen plan, wie ich das zeitlich am besten koordinieren soll ...


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> isch mach bald feierabend und dann wird im haus geschafft ...
> 
> muß in den nächsten tagen umziehen, alte wohnung teilrenovieren, fliessen im keller legen, wände und decken im keller streichen und das treppengeländer streichen ...
> 
> ...



......stress pur. mit dir tauschen wollte ich nicht. vorallem würde ich nicht freiwillig in den praktiker.


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ......stress pur. mit dir tauschen wollte ich nicht. vorallem würde ich nicht freiwillig in den praktiker.



so isses ...
warum willste net in den praktiker ? gibt doch grad zufällig wieder 20 % auf alles ...


----------



## Arachne (2. Februar 2007)

@all Plauscher: Vielen, vielen Dank für eure sehr lieben Geburtstagswünsche!!!     Bei mir gibt es heute ab 19 Uhr `ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen, zu dem ich euch sehr herzlich Einlade! Sollte es noch einen Plauscher geben, der nicht weiß wo ich wohne, fragt Lugga, Maggo, den Hersch, Caro, oder mich.


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so isses ...
> warum willste net in den praktiker ? gibt doch grad zufällig wieder 20 % auf alles ...



trtozdem die schlecht sortieteste apotheke die mir bekannt ist. die 20% haben die garantiert vorher auch draufgeschlagen.


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all Plauscher: Vielen, vielen Dank für eure sehr lieben Geburtstagswünsche!!!     Bei mir gibt es heute ab 19 Uhr `ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen, zu dem ich euch sehr herzlich Einlade! Sollte es noch einen Plauscher geben, der nicht weiß wo ich wohne, fragt Lugga, Maggo, den Hersch, Caro, oder mich.



mein lieber gerd,

wenns de des etwas vorher bekannt gegeben hättest wär ich gern gekommen. ich könnts mir auch schöner vorstellen als heut abend zu schwager und schwägerin zum dinner zu müssen , aber der termin steht jetzt leider schon.  

however wir haben ja das ganze wochenende.....


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all Plauscher: Vielen, vielen Dank für eure sehr lieben Geburtstagswünsche!!!     Bei mir gibt es heute ab 19 Uhr `ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen, zu dem ich euch sehr herzlich Einlade! Sollte es noch einen Plauscher geben, der nicht weiß wo ich wohne, fragt Lugga, Maggo, den Hersch, Caro, oder mich.



glaubt mir mal. es ist keine besonders gute idee ausgerechnet mich nach dem weg zu fragen.....zum gerd würd ich allerdings wieder hinfinden.


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> trtozdem die schlecht sortieteste apotheke die mir bekannt ist. die 20% haben die garantiert vorher auch draufgeschlagen.



klar haben die das vorher draufgeschlagen. blöd nur, wenn man dringend sachen braucht und grad keine 20 % aktion läuft ...

@arachne : danke für die einladung  , aber das werd ich wohl beim besten willen heute net schaffen. werde mich jetzt heim machen und dann so langsam zum endspurt ansetzen ... wird ein langer endspurt  

schick mir doch mal einer der wissenden trotzdem ne pn von gerds adresse, vielleicht geschieht ja ein wunner ...


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Februar 2007)

moin ihr und noch mal alles gute für den GERD 

ich kann auch nicht heute kommen...sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3410241#post3410241


----------



## bodo_nimda (2. Februar 2007)

Hi Gerd,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, feier schön und lass es Dir gut gehen 

Viele Grüße

de Bodo


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3410241#post3410241


Naja, ich wär nicht unbedingt begeistert, wenn an einem 4000 + Rad der Lack schlecht/fehlerhaft ist und die dann 5 Wochen zur Bearbeitung brauchen und im Endeffekt niemand weiß, wie lang der neue Lack hält.


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Naja, ich wär nicht unbedingt begeistert, wenn an einem 4000 + Rad der Lack schlecht/fehlerhaft ist und die dann 5 Wochen zur Bearbeitung brauchen und im Endeffekt niemand weiß, wie lang der neue Lack hält.



seh ich ähnlich.....manche kunden scheinen halt etwas unkritisch.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Februar 2007)

@ Maggo eiguude
    Alles klar mit morgen, haste den Krempel zusammen 
    Soll ich für Dich ein Bierchen holen ?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all Plauscher: Vielen, vielen Dank für eure sehr lieben Geburtstagswünsche!!!     Bei mir gibt es heute ab 19 Uhr `ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen, zu dem ich euch sehr herzlich Einlade! Sollte es noch einen Plauscher geben, der nicht weiß wo ich wohne, fragt Lugga, Maggo, den Hersch, Caro, oder mich.



 wir sind schon verplant heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Maggo eiguude
> Alles klar mit morgen, haste den Krempel zusammen
> Soll ich für Dich ein Bierchen holen ?




zeuch iss da, ich hols dann nach dem biketreff. bier brauch ich nicht unbedingt. ich muss ja eh faahn. danke aber der nachfrage.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie!

Gerd: wünsch derr alles Gude was de so willst  SL kann ich dir keins bringe, wünsch der abber das de das oder was vergleichbares in diesem deinen neuen Lebensjahr anschaffen kannst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zum crazy seim ja irgendwie schon, ich hatt auch schon mal überlegt aber.....



In wie fern passt ein FA zu meinem Bike besser als zu Luggas? 
nur weil seine Gabel immer kaputt geht und meine net obwohls die gleiche is 
Ich denk unsere Bikes sind durch die Reihe weg nicht für eine dauerhafte Belastung unserer Art gedacht...die einen halt ein bisschen mehr, die anderen ein bisschen weniger (ich merke an dieser Stelle mal Uwes Hinterbau und Gerds Tretlagergehäuse an)


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> In wie fern passt ein FA zu meinem Bike besser als zu Luggas?
> nur weil seine Gabel immer kaputt geht und meine net obwohls die gleiche is




em lugga sei rad iss ein ausgewiesenes race fully ( ohne mich dabei auf die kategorien der bike berufen zu wollen ). ich finde das so ne wumme wie den fa halt fehl am platz. aber iss ja auch egal, jeder nach seinem gusto. ich hab auch keine lust als nörgler abgestempelt zu sein, nur weil ich denke dass ein "all mountain" mit ~120mm FW besser zu luggas ansprüchen gepasst hätte.


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> In wie fern passt ein FA zu meinem Bike besser als zu Luggas?
> nur weil seine Gabel immer kaputt geht und meine net obwohls die gleiche is
> Ich denk unsere Bikes sind durch die Reihe weg nicht für eine dauerhafte Belastung unserer Art gedacht...die einen halt ein bisschen mehr, die anderen ein bisschen weniger (ich merke an dieser Stelle mal Uwes Hinterbau und Gerds Tretlager an)



ok, und jetzt nochmal klartext. du kannst mit solchen rädern definitiv trails fahren, gerne auch die etwas härteren. für was so ein rad absolut nicht gemacht ist sind drops ins flat von egal welcher höhe (ich rede von drops und nicht von kleinen hüpferchen) über einen längeren (definitionssache) zeitraum. hab ich aber damals schon angesprochen. ebensowenig spaß dürften solchartige räder in nem bikepark oder auf ner dirtline spaß machen, da stimmt einfach die geometrie nicht mehr.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2007)

schon klar das man damit auch Trails fahren kann  auch längere Zeit. Wär ja zu schön wenn das nicht drin wär bei nem Bike das für nen Alpencross beworben wird 
Aber wir fahren halt nicht nur sowas  und es macht wenns härter wird (mir persönlich) einfach mehr Spass wenns bissi gemütlicher ist.


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

> Aber wir fahren halt nicht nur sowas.



das heißt??



> und es macht wenns härter wird (mir persönlich) einfach mehr Spass wenns bissi gemütlicher ist



kann ich verstehn.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2007)

das heißt das wir nicht selten auch auf Treppen unterwegs sind und auch größere (Lidl) Absätze einfach mitnehmen. Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dann haben einige aus unsrer Gruppe erst mitte letztes Jahr angefangen mit Trails fahren usw...
ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber mein Fahrstiel ist in den ca. 1,5 Jahren die ich jetzt auf Trails unterwegs bin immer "radikaler", will ich mal sagen, geworden. Wenn die weitere Entwicklung bei mir (uns) so weiter geht dann haben unsere Räder bald ausgedient...klingt krass, aber ich denke das ist einfach so. Evt unterschätze ich unsere cc-Feilen aber auch gewaltig und die haben damit auch über Jahre kein Problem (schön wärs auf alle Fälle).


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

das mit dem "mitnehmen" iss halt so ne sache, dass hieße dann, dass du auf jeder tour nen freerider mitschleppen müßtest, da ja u.u. was zum "mitnehmen" auftauchen könnte. das wäre mir allerdings ne nummer zu heftig, ne flughafenrunde mit ner 170mm FW kiste nur weils da die ein oder andere treppe gibt. versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich überlege nur halt für mich selbst, ob sich da was lohnen würde. und wenn ich das so überspitzt sehen würde wie oben geschrieben hieße die antwort eindeutig nein. deshalb denke ich mal wäre es sinnvoller sich was leichtes mit 140mm aufzubauen, was noch allroundtauglich ist.


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

ich fahr mal heim, bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2007)

jo, bis gleich.

140mm wäre ein esx, was ich mir ja zuerst angesehen und mich auch eigentlich schon dafür entschieden hatte. Allerdings wäre mir da der Unterschied nicht groß genug, eins der Bikes wäre dann zu 90% "überflüssig" und das ist ja auch nicht im Sinne. Und durch 2-Step denke ich das das 15kg (lass es 15,5kg haben) Torque noch Tourentauglich genug ist. Immerhin kommt der hkn ja auch klar. Und wie schon erwähnt, ich denke nicht das in nächster Zeit ein abnehmen der "Radikalität" zu erwarten ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2007)

das wäre doch das Ideale Bike fürn sdf


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

absolutely zustimmung.


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> jo, bis gleich.
> 
> 140mm wäre ein esx, was ich mir ja zuerst angesehen und mich auch eigentlich schon dafür entschieden hatte. Allerdings wäre mir da der Unterschied nicht groß genug, eins der Bikes wäre dann zu 90% "überflüssig" und das ist ja auch nicht im Sinne. Und durch 2-Step denke ich das das 15kg (lass es 15,5kg haben) Torque noch Tourentauglich genug ist. Immerhin kommt der hkn ja auch klar. Und wie schon erwähnt, ich denke nicht das in nächster Zeit ein abnehmen der "Radikalität" zu erwarten ist



wie gesagt, ich würde das nicht vom FW abhängig machen. such mal im liteville thread nach dem user harald phillip oder so. der hat ein ziemlich gutes review über sein liteville geschrieben und der fährt sachen von denen ich nicht glaube, dass sie je einer von uns fahren wird.


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

voila


----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2007)

so, ich muss schon widder fott. sin zum esse eingelaade. bis später.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2007)

Ich les es mir mal durch, aber LV ist eh ausserhalb meines Rahmens (und ich will was gemütliches)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2007)

klingt gar nicht mal übel...evt mal beim Bekannten (der ausm Wildpark) mal probe fahren, der hat eins zuhause stehen (mit ner Reba).


----------



## fUEL (2. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all Plauscher: Vielen, vielen Dank für eure sehr lieben Geburtstagswünsche!!!     Bei mir gibt es heute ab 19 Uhr `ne Kleinigkeit zu Essen, zu dem ich euch sehr herzlich Einlade! Sollte es noch einen Plauscher geben, der nicht weiß wo ich wohne, fragt Lugga, Maggo, den Hersch, Caro, oder mich.



Schon blöd wenn mer vor lauder A.....t erst kurz vor 23 Uhr zum Lese kommt. Scheint aber bei der Frequenz ne Sparparty zu werden, ich mein der Gerd hätt sich die Einladung sparen könne da eh keiner zEIT HAT:

Feiert halt schee  bLEIBT IMMER WAS IM sPARSTRUMPF FÜR MEHR fEDERWEG BEI WENIG gÄSTEN:

Schad trotzdem abber ihr könnt ja meue nachfeiern, für mich ist im Moment sozusagen Hochkonjunktur an Ar...t 
Bin WE wieder wesch.


Nacht dann.

@ Kater dem Peter sein Vadder hat die op überstanne mit seine 92 Lenze, cool man, ich hatte den Scheißtrümmerbruch auch und weiß was des heisst; allein der Schmerzkatheder vor der op is mindestens so schlimm wie die Schmerzen nach em Unfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das mit dem "mitnehmen" iss halt so ne sache, dass hieße dann, dass du auf jeder tour nen freerider mitschleppen müßtest, da ja u.u. was zum "mitnehmen" auftauchen könnte. das wäre mir allerdings ne nummer zu heftig, ne flughafenrunde mit ner 170mm FW kiste nur weils da die ein oder andere treppe gibt. versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich überlege nur halt für mich selbst, ob sich da was lohnen würde. und wenn ich das so überspitzt sehen würde wie oben geschrieben hieße die antwort eindeutig nein. deshalb denke ich mal wäre es sinnvoller sich was leichtes mit 140mm aufzubauen, was noch allroundtauglich ist.



Torque hat SPV im Dämpfer (6-Stufig übern Rädchen) und 2-Step an der Gabel (drittel Umdrehung oder so) und das Bike ist wohl so gedacht (bzw so versteh ichs) das zum Fahren die Gabel auf 115mm ist und der Dämpfer mit SPV benutzt wird und zum Runterbrettern und "schei*" machen die Gabel raus auf 160mm, den Sattel runter und den Dämpfer voll auf  das Gewicht glaube ich einfach mal nicht das das soviel ausmacht und dann sollte das Bike ja eign. noch ganz ok klettern 

erst mal geh ich pennen, bin bissi feddisch *gn8 @ all*


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> @ Kater dem Peter sein Vadder hat die op überstanne mit seine 92 Lenze, cool man, ich hatte den Scheißtrümmerbruch auch und weiß was des heisst; allein der Schmerzkatheder vor der op is mindestens so schlimm wie die Schmerzen nach em Unfall


Supergute Sache!   Kenn den zwar nicht, aber auch beim Verwandten vom Bekannten berührts einen irgendwie. Dann sind wir am Do ja hoffenbtlich wieder komplett und wenn du den Peter bis dahin nochmal sprichst, lass seinem Vater mal unbekannterweise gute Genesung wünschen!


----------



## arkonis (3. Februar 2007)

hey Gerd, alles gute auch von mir zu Geburtstag  ne Kollegin hat dich zuletzt auf einem Foto auf Anfang 30 geschätzt


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2007)

huhu


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2007)

GN8


----------



## wissefux (3. Februar 2007)

moin @ all :

wie war die plauscher-party ?
hatte leider keine chance zu kommen, kam nicht mal mehr dazu hier reinzuschauen. bin nach der a***** halbtot ins bett gefallen ...

muß jetzt wieder weiter, beim praltiker die restlichen fliessen kaufen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2007)

moin moin, gude usw.


----------



## caroka (3. Februar 2007)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!!!!! 
Das verspricht ja ein super Wochenende zu werden. Gestern der Tag war schon schön  und heute so ein Wetter. Ich werde mal mein Tagwerk in Angriff nehmen,  dann schaffe ich auch noch eine Runde auf dem Rad.

Die Meisten sehe ich ja heute abend. Ich freue mich schon auf Euch.

Gerd, aufstehen. Draußen ist wunderschönes Wetter zum biken.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2007)

Moin zusammen


----------



## Maggo (3. Februar 2007)

ei gude.


----------



## Maggo (3. Februar 2007)

wer issen jetzt eischentlich be de pre kino tour mit von de partie???


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!!!!!
> Das verspricht ja ein super Wochenende zu werden. Gestern der Tag war schon schön  und heute so ein Wetter. Ich werde mal mein Tagwerk in Angriff nehmen,  dann schaffe ich auch noch eine Runde auf dem Rad.
> 
> Die Meisten sehe ich ja heute abend. Ich freue mich schon auf Euch.
> ...



puh, bei uns ist alles eingefrostet...*schlotter*



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin zusammen



gude



Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude.



servus



Maggo schrieb:


> wer issen jetzt eischentlich be de pre kino tour mit von de partie???



ich wollte ja schon, nur ohne auto muss ich gucken wie bodo zeit hat (wegen dem hund)


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer issen jetzt eischentlich be de pre kino tour mit von de partie???



Is die pre Kino Tour heute mittag mit GC?


wenn ja ich net, evtl, wenn ich Lust und Zeit hab/bekomme fahr ich vielleicht mal auf den Alden heut Mittag...


----------



## Maggo (3. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is die pre Kino Tour heute mittag mit GC?
> 
> 
> wenn ja ich net, evtl, wenn ich Lust und Zeit hab/bekomme fahr ich vielleicht mal auf den Alden heut Mittag...



warum nicht??


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2007)

Ich war schon zu lange nicht mehr im Taunus, wenn ich dann schon hinkomme, will ich da fahren wo es mir am meisten Spaß macht


----------



## Maggo (3. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich war schon zu lange nicht mehr im Taunus, wenn ich dann schon hinkomme, will ich da fahren wo es mir am meisten Spaß macht



dann komm doch um 1400 zur hohemark. im zweifelsfall überreden wir den gerd einfach zu ner kleinen plauschertour. iss doch schöner als allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie!

ich freu mich auf heut Abend


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2007)

14 uhr hohemark - mal schauen wie ich mit bodo heute fahre...vielleicht sagen wir euch da mal kurz hallo. aber zusammen fahren wohl eher nicht. ich mags lieber gemütlich zur zeit


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> ich freu mich auf heut Abend




gude


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann komm doch um 1400 zur hohemark. im zweifelsfall überreden wir den gerd einfach zu ner kleinen plauschertour. iss doch schöner als allein.



Carsten kommt wohl auch, dann wärt ihr schon 4 Plauscher


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2007)

Ich sag nochmal bescheid...muß aber jetzt nochmal nach nem Buch schauen das ich gestern nicht bekam, um 12:30 ist Mittagessen bei meinen Eltern, das könnte knapp werden. Wie gesagt ich meld mich nochmal.


----------



## Maggo (3. Februar 2007)

gerd, carsten, meinereiner und der große unbekannte?!?!?


----------



## Maggo (3. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich sag nochmal bescheid...muß aber jetzt nochmal nach nem Buch schauen das ich gestern nicht bekam, um 12:30 ist Mittagessen bei meinen Eltern, das könnte knapp werden. Wie gesagt ich meld mich nochmal.



naja gut, das sind ja gleich zwei ausreden auf einmal.  bis später, wann auch immer.


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Februar 2007)

Bis späder um 1400 auf 310hm 
Wäre des erstemal mit GC unterwegs, why not; vllt. gibs ja noch Trails, die mer ned kenne oder lang ned mer gefahr'n sinn (bzw. isch), schaun mer mol.

Bis denne...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gerd, carsten, meinereiner und der große unbekannte?!?!?



Buch hab ich, dann werd ich mich jetzt mal zu meinen Eltern machen und noch ne Lampe vorm Essen anschließen.

Wenn ich um 14:00 nicht da bin, fahrt Ihr einfach los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich war schon zu lange nicht mehr im Taunus, wenn ich dann schon hinkomme, will ich da fahren wo es mir am meisten Spaß macht


Hab heute auch vor über den Altkönig zu fahren. Entweder Lips-Tempel oder grüner Balken runter. Mal sehen, was die Eislage oben rum zu läßt.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2007)

De Hund hat gewonnen... *schäm*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2007)

so, wir fahren dann gleich mal los, bis dann


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2007)

bei wird es nix...bin erst vor ner halben stunde vom biken gekommen und ziemlich fertig. wünsche euch auf jedenfall viel spaß und guten hunger


----------



## saharadesertfox (3. Februar 2007)

Nabend Plauscher, sorry, wäre heute gerne zum Peter gucken gekommen. War aber auf eine Hallenmeisterschaft in Stadtallendorf und spät zurück. Meine Frau wäre ausgetickt, wenn ich auch noch auf einen Filmeabend gegangen wäre. Dafür bin ich Hessenmeister über 3000m in der Halle im Schlussfinisch gegen zwei weitere Gegner geworrn. Mich hatten die Leute nicht auf der Rechnung. Das MTB macht sauschnell zumindest für den Spurt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich Hessenmeister über 3000m in der Halle im Schlussfinisch gegen zwei weitere Gegner geworrn. Mich hatten die Leute nicht auf der Rechnung. Das MTB macht sauschnell zumindest für den Spurt.


Wow!!!  

Wünsche euch allen, auch viel Spaß gehabt zu haben und hoffe, daß der Gerd bald ein neues Hinterrad bekommt und noch gut zurück zur Hohemark gekommen ist. Beim ächsten Filmeabend wär ich gern dabei. Dann kann ich euch den Film von der Strecke in Balduinstein zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (4. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... daß der Gerd bald ein neues Hinterrad bekommt und noch gut zurück zur Hohemark gekommen ist...



Vom Gerd sind wir derartige Steigerungen im Materialverbrauch gewohnt. 

Irre!!!

Sattelstütze, Stürze auf La Palme. Jetzt sogar ein Hinterrad. Das ist wirklich eine Steigerung.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Februar 2007)

Das lag nur zum Teil am Gerd. Die Speichen hinten waren so fest angezogen, damit hätte man Eier schneiden oder Harfe spielen können. Da war es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Felge bei Belastung reißt!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Nabend Plauscher, sorry, wäre heute gerne zum Peter gucken gekommen. War aber auf eine Hallenmeisterschaft in Stadtallendorf und spät zurück. Meine Frau wäre ausgetickt, wenn ich auch noch auf einen Filmeabend gegangen wäre. Dafür bin ich Hessenmeister über 3000m in der Halle im Schlussfinisch gegen zwei weitere Gegner geworrn. Mich hatten die Leute nicht auf der Rechnung. Das MTB macht sauschnell zumindest für den Spurt.



Gratulation auch aus Neu-Isenburg, wann ist die deutschen Meisterschaft?


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Nabend Plauscher, sorry, wäre heute gerne zum Peter gucken gekommen. War aber auf eine Hallenmeisterschaft in Stadtallendorf und spät zurück. Meine Frau wäre ausgetickt, wenn ich auch noch auf einen Filmeabend gegangen wäre. Dafür bin ich Hessenmeister über 3000m in der Halle im Schlussfinisch gegen zwei weitere Gegner geworrn. Mich hatten die Leute nicht auf der Rechnung. Das MTB macht sauschnell zumindest für den Spurt.



Super!


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Wünsche euch allen, auch viel Spaß gehabt zu haben und hoffe, daß der Gerd bald ein neues Hinterrad bekommt und noch gut zurück zur Hohemark gekommen ist. Beim ächsten Filmeabend wär ich gern dabei. Dann kann ich euch den Film von der Strecke in Balduinstein zeigen!



Das mit dem Film wäre total klasse!!!  Du, sollte es nicht über Garantie abhandelbar sein, was hältst Du von DT 4.2/240? Oder zu was würdest Du mir raten?

Wir mußten schon bald die Sinnlosigkeit des Fahrbereitmachens meines Hinterrades einsehen.  Carsten und Maggo sind weiter zur Hohemark und ich zum Parkplatz vor dem Bürgelstollen. Carsten hat mich dann da abgeholt. Vielen, vielen Dank nochmal!!!


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Vom Gerd sind wir derartige Steigerungen im Materialverbrauch gewohnt.
> 
> Irre!!!
> 
> Sattelstütze, Stürze auf La Palme. Jetzt sogar ein Hinterrad. Das ist wirklich eine Steigerung.



Eigentlich war es keine Steigerung: Endlich mal war nicht der Rahmen betroffen!


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2007)

Der Filmeabend war übrigens klasse!!!  Vielen Dank an alle Mitwirkenden und besonderen Dank an unseren Gastgeber, der trotz seiner derzeitigen Erkältung alles so toll gemanaged hat und uns so lange aushalten konnte!!!  

Das nächste Mal wird es sicherlich auch wieder Guakamole geben (Carsten). Hatte zwar Avocados da, aber nicht mehr die Zeit... Den von mir mitgebrachten Käsekuchen hat caroka gebacken.


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Februar 2007)

Morsche zusamme



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ...Dafür bin ich Hessenmeister über 3000m in der Halle im Schlussfinisch gegen zwei weitere Gegner geworrn. ...


Gratulation auch von mir. Aber 3.000m in der Halle , wieviel Runden waren denn däs und wie war die Luft in der Halle ? (aus meiner Kindheit kann ich mich erinnern, daß mir schon nach 2 Runden die stickige Luft auf die Lungen ging)

Warum bin ich überhaupt seit 0700 schon wach ?  (bin dank Cappu wohl erst gegen 0230 eingepennt)


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Filmeabend war übrigens klasse!!!  Vielen Dank an alle Mitwirkenden und besonderen Dank an unseren Gastgeber, der trotz seiner derzeitigen Erkältung alles so toll gemanaged hat und uns so lange aushalten konnte!!!
> 
> Das nächste Mal wird es sicherlich auch wieder Guakamole geben (Carsten). Hatte zwar Avocados da, aber nicht mehr die Zeit... Den von mir mitgebrachten Käsekuchen hat caroka gebacken.


 Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## fUEL (4. Februar 2007)

Moin fahr jetzt los nach düsseldoof.
Gestern awwend geile Schlammschlacht mit dem Crosser gemacht war totgeil mit doppellupine
aloha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...
> Wünsche euch allen, auch viel Spaß gehabt zu haben und hoffe, daß der Gerd bald ein neues Hinterrad bekommt und noch gut zurück zur Hohemark gekommen ist. Beim ächsten Filmeabend wär ich gern dabei. Dann kann ich euch den Film von der Strecke in Balduinstein zeigen!



Zunächst mal Danke für die schöne Tour; ich schätze die Hälfte der Strecke (oder so ca. 50%) kannte ich noch nicht .
Gerd ist wohlbehalten und aufgewärmt zurückgetaxtet worden. Leider war der Glühwein schon leer .



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Beim ächsten Filmeabend wär ich gern dabei. Dann kann ich euch den Film von der Strecke in Balduinstein zeigen!


 Das sagst Du jetzt erst ???? Her damit ! Wir hatten zwar gestern kurz das Thema, aber leider kommen andere Themen als Essen und Bikefilme schauen irgendwie zu kurz.


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2007)

moin !

glückwunsch an den wüstenfux zum hessenmeistertitel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das mit dem Film wäre total klasse!!!  Du, sollte es nicht über Garantie abhandelbar sein, was hältst Du von DT 4.2/240? Oder zu was würdest Du mir raten?


Von der DT 4.2 halte ich für meine Fahrweise sehr viel. Für deine Fahrweise (Lidl-Parkplatz z.B.) ist die sicher nicht mehr geeignet. Dann eher die EX 5.1 oder sowas.
Mit Garantie wird es wohl auch nicht viel geben, denke ich. Das mit der Speichenspannung ist ja nur meine persönlich Meinung als Laie. Außerdem hast du die Felge ja durchaus auch unsachgemäß genutzt, was man zwar nicht unbedingt wissen muß, aber immerhin steht´s hier im Netz für jeden lesbar. Kannst ja mal das Rad mitnehmen und wegen der Speichenspannung anfragen. Vielleicht bekommst du dann ja was auf Kulanz oder günstige Konditionen für ein neues Laufrad.



Arachne schrieb:


> Wir mußten schon bald die Sinnlosigkeit des Fahrbereitmachens meines Hinterrades einsehen.  Carsten und Maggo sind weiter zur Hohemark und ich zum Parkplatz vor dem Bürgelstollen. Carsten hat mich dann da abgeholt. Vielen, vielen Dank nochmal!!!


Hab ich mir gedacht. Erstens war der Reifen ja eh recht knapp im Hinterbau und zweitens ist bei ´nem Laufrad mit so hoher Speichenspannung nicht viel durch Lockerung zentrierbar. Das verzieht sich nur weiter.


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Von der DT 4.2 halte ich für meine Fahrweise sehr viel. Für deine Fahrweise (Lidl-Parkplatz z.B.) ist die sicher nicht mehr geeignet. Dann eher die EX 5.1 oder sowas.
> ...



Guten Morgen!

Vielen Dank für den Tipp! 

Heute geht es dann erstmal mit dem alten Hardtail zur CTF nach Eschborn.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. Februar 2007)

Ei gude Jungs + 
Habe ziemlich viel ausgeschwitzt heut Nacht


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ei gude Jungs +
> Habe ziemlich viel ausgeschwitzt heut Nacht



Eigentlich hört sich das ja gar nicht so schlecht an. Nach dem Smiley zu urteilen, hast Du wohl aber nicht durchschlafen können!?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2007)

Sagt mal, wieso seid Ihr alle schon wach? Ich hab mich gerade eben aus dem Bett geschält  Einschlafen konnt ich aber auch nicht, es hat da noch zwei drei Trails zu fahren gegeben 

An die zwei drei dies nicht lassen können :  Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim CTF


@Rote Hirsch: Es war richtig schön gestern Abend


----------



## caroka (4. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Nabend Plauscher, sorry, wäre heute gerne zum Peter gucken gekommen. War aber auf eine Hallenmeisterschaft in Stadtallendorf und spät zurück. Meine Frau wäre ausgetickt, wenn ich auch noch auf einen Filmeabend gegangen wäre. Dafür bin ich Hessenmeister über 3000m in der Halle im Schlussfinisch gegen zwei weitere Gegner geworrn. Mich hatten die Leute nicht auf der Rechnung. Das MTB macht sauschnell zumindest für den Spurt.



Supergut.


----------



## caroka (4. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ei gude Jungs +
> Habe ziemlich viel ausgeschwitzt heut Nacht



Moin RH,

dank Dir für den tollen Abend. Das Essen war spitzenklasse und total lecker. Meinen Mädels hat es auch sehr gefallen.

Den Termin in 2 Wochen habe ich mir eingetragen. Ich helfe Dir sehr gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Februar 2007)

Moin ihr Nachteulen 

glückwunsch sdf, super Leistung 

Kater: Endurofelge im Race-Fully 

Peter: danke für den super Abend 

alle andern die da warn: danke für die super Gesellschaft 

alle anderen die nicht da waren: ihr habt was verpasst


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Februar 2007)

@Hirsch: sag bescheid wenn Du uns brauchst...


----------



## saharadesertfox (4. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gratulation auch aus Neu-Isenburg, wann ist die deutschen Meisterschaft?





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gratulation auch von mir. Aber 3.000m in der Halle , wieviel Runden waren denn däs und wie war die Luft in der Halle ? (aus meiner Kindheit kann ich mich erinnern, daß mir schon nach 2 Runden die stickige Luft auf die Lungen ging)



Ich laufe lieber Hessische Cross als Deutsche Hallen-Bahn. In Cross bin ich besser als 15 Runden in der Halle zu rennen. Danach brennt die Lunge wie Hölle, als ob ich eine Kiste Kuba-Zigarren gepafft hätte.



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> alle anderen die nicht da waren: ihr habt was verpasst



 Hätte sogar mit Filmen beitragen können. 

Ich hoffe es gibt eine Wiederholung. Übrigens ist Arachnes Guacamole zu empfehlen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kater: Endurofelge im Race-Fully


Parkplatzdrops ins Flat mit Race-Fully?   

Eigentlich ist das Bike ja eh nicht für den Gerd geeignet, aber wenn er damit solche Sachen fahren will, dann würd ich dafür keine Race-Teile empfehlen.

@CTFler: Ich hoffe, wir haben heute morgen niemand von euch erschreckt.  Sind nämlich heute auf dem Stück von Königstein ins Urselbachtal in der Gegenrichtung auf die CTF getroffen und hatten den Bergab-Vorteil.   Zuerst wußte ich gar nicht, wo die ganzen Biker her kamen, aber dann viel es mir doch noch ein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> *Parkplatzdrops ins Flat mit Race-Fully?   *
> 
> Eigentlich ist das Bike ja eh nicht für den Gerd geeignet, aber wenn er damit solche Sachen fahren will, dann würd ich dafür keine Race-Teile empfehlen.



Darüber hab ich gestern auch schon mit ihm gesprochen, ich empfehle sowas 






und ein LR was zum Trek passt.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Februar 2007)

gude,

erstmal von mir auch herzlichen glückwunsch sdf zu deinem erfolg.

der kater hat schon recht, wenn man sachen machen will die das material mehr belasten, dann sollte man dafür ausgelegte parts holen.

gerd kauf dir am besten 2 bikes  dann kannste beides ausleben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Februar 2007)

ei gude hkn!

noch ein Bike kaufen reicht beim Gerd, eins hat er ja schon


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Parkplatzdrops ins Flat mit Race-Fully?
> 
> Eigentlich ist das Bike ja eh nicht für den Gerd geeignet, aber wenn er damit solche Sachen fahren will, dann würd ich dafür keine Race-Teile empfehlen.
> 
> @CTFler: Ich hoffe, wir haben heute morgen niemand von euch erschreckt.  Sind nämlich heute auf dem Stück von Königstein ins Urselbachtal in der Gegenrichtung auf die CTF getroffen und hatten den Bergab-Vorteil.   Zuerst wußte ich gar nicht, wo die ganzen Biker her kamen, aber dann viel es mir doch noch ein.



Nochmals danke für Deine (Material-)Einschätzung! Und auch den anderen vielen Dank dafür. Die optimale Lösung wäre tatsächlich ein zweites Bike! Bin ich im Augenblick aber nicht bereit zu finanzieren. Für meine Entscheidungsfindung, was ich denn nun mache, sind mir deshalb eure Einschätzungen besonders wichtig!

Maggo und ich waren recht spät auf der CTF-Strecke unterwegs. Uns konntest deshalb gar nicht erschrecken.  Mein Hardtail hatte ich Monate nicht angefaßt. Dementsprechend gingen die Bremsen nicht mehr zurück, es ließ sich fast gar nicht schalten und vorne hatte ich einen schleichenden Platten... Bis ich einen Schlauch in den Reifen zog war ich deshalb auch ein wenig unruhig und bin schneller als nötig gefahren. Entschuldige bitte nochmals Maggo. Ansonsten war es eine nette GA-Strecke. Nichts aufregendes... Durchs Hinfahren und folgende Weiterfahren nach Orschel und zurück, hatte ich am Ende genau 70km und bin ziiieeemlich platt. 

oha, Fred war 3 1/2 Stunden Café trinken...


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oha, Fred war 3 1/2 Stunden Café trinken...




hat er sich ja auch verdient


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2007)

@arachne : mach was de willst mit dem neuen bike, aber nimm auf jeden fall  ne rohloff als schaltung  

soweit meine einschätzung zum thema


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie!

warum ist dann hier nix los


----------



## Maggo (4. Februar 2007)

@gerd: mir hads drodsdem mid dir gefalle. isch hab am end ~40km unn 600hm uffm kombjuder gehabbt. als ich haamgekomme binn ging de stress erst los, dei raserei war en sch**drecgg degeesche. erst war de fernseeh vom schwiescheronkel kabudd ( unn des beim handball spiel ) dann de kombjuder von ner freundin unn am end had ausnahmmsweise mal ned isch en bladde sondern mei fraa un des am audo. mein weiße pulli iss jetzt grau....isch gugg jetzt schäms bond.


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne : mach was de willst mit dem neuen bike, aber nimm auf jeden fall  ne rohloff als schaltung
> 
> soweit meine einschätzung zum thema



Maansde? Ach, isch waas ned, da kann aanem ja ned ma des Schaldaug kabuttgeje!


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: mir hads drodsdem mid dir gefalle. isch hab am end ~40km unn 600hm uffm kombjuder gehabbt. als ich haamgekomme binn ging de stress erst los, dei raserei war en sch**drecgg degeesche. erst war de fernseeh vom schwiescheronkel kabudd ( unn des beim handball spiel ) dann de kombjuder von ner freundin unn am end had ausnahmmsweise mal ned isch en bladde sondern mei fraa un des am audo. mein weiße pulli iss jetzt grau....isch gugg jetzt schäms bond.



 Oje, hört sich nach nem ausgefüllde Nachmiddaach/Abend aa...  Den schäms bond hasde der mim Biersche redlich verdiend!  Had dei Fraa en Waache mid Nodrad, odder is da noch e gescheides drin?


----------



## Maggo (4. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Maansde? Ach, isch waas ned, da kann aanem ja ned ma des Schaldaug kabuttgeje!



salz in die wunde und ich wollt dir grad den link hier posten: http://bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1584868597 da gibts die jagg für 119schleifen. des verrat ich abber jetzt net mer.


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> salz in die wunde und ich wollt dir grad den link hier posten: http://bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1584868597 da gibts die jagg für 119schleifen. des verrat ich abber jetzt net mer.



Gans ehrlich: Tschuldige!!!  Des war werglich ned fer Dich gedachd.

Abbä wenn der mer de Link doch geschribbe hädsd, hädd isch jez gesachd: Viele, viele, viel Dank!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (4. Februar 2007)

Hi Jungs, was habt er mid de caro gemacht ? die liest mer ned mer 

War heut in d dorf und devor weil mei weib immer so lang braucht für de Eyeliner un den Salbungsquatsch ergomäßig e bissche aktiv. 
Wollt erst e klei Rund um halb sechs drehen des hat se mer verbote, obwohl ich das ja oft mach awwer wenn ich en Platte hätt däte sich alle Termine verschiebe, debei war die schminke e halb Stund zu ergiebisch  

Naja bin hald widder dahaam und meue früh mein Crosser ich bin schon zappelisch da wo ich am Samstach bis zu de Nab im Rotz gesteckt hab drübberzupflüge frisch gefrosteter Boden das gibt schnelle Zeit nahe 30 er Scnitt jepp.

noch e paar stunne


----------



## fUEL (4. Februar 2007)

gn8 schnarchbacken, da hätt ich ja aus dem auto mehr Beiträch geschribbe wenn ich zwische de Geschäftstermine geguckt hätt, seid ihr inngepennt????


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> gn8 schnarchbacken, da hätt ich ja aus dem auto mehr Beiträch geschribbe wenn ich zwische de Geschäftstermine geguckt hätt, seid ihr inngepennt????



Ja, abbä jez binnisch widder wach!


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

GN8


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

guten morgen.


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2007)

moinsen !


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2007)

isch mach mal weider mit umzuch ...

leider werd isch immer widder durch fehlende restarbeiten der baufirma ausgebremst. so kenne mir z.b. de große klamotteschrank net umziehe, weil an aaner soggelfliess hinnerm schrank noch gefucht werdde muß  

sowas  und :kotz: mich an ...

aber es gibt ja noch genug anneres zum tun ... kleinigkeiten, die aber aach gemacht wern müsse ...


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Jungs, was habt er mid de caro gemacht ? die liest mer ned mer



Moin moin und guden,

da guggd mer ma e paar stunne ned vorbei unn werd schonn vermissd. 

im moment machds beige kaan spass.  ich brauch ersd ma neue pedale, d.h. die habb isch schonn abber der verkäufer hadd mer, glaab isch, die falsche gegebbe, des muss isch nochema abklärn. außerdem fühl isch mich e bissi platt, die klaa aach.


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin und guden,
> 
> da guggd mer ma e paar stunne ned vorbei unn werd schonn vermissd.
> 
> im moment machds beige kaan spass.  ich brauch ersd ma neue pedale, d.h. die habb isch schonn abber der verkäufer hadd mer, glaab isch, die falsche gegebbe, des muss isch nochema abklärn. außerdem fühl isch mich e bissi platt, die klaa aach.



falsche pedale???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> falsche pedale???



da gehn meiner meinung nach keine körbschen drann. das sind billigteile sehn aber sehr robust aus.


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

willst du nicht irgendwann mal auf klickies umsteigen??


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> da gehn meiner meinung nach keine körbschen drann. das sind billigteile sehn aber sehr robust aus.



Das sind vielleicht Billigteile, waren aber viel zu teuer...

Oh, äh -

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> willst du nicht irgendwann mal auf klickies umsteigen??



Habe ich auch schon gefragt:

zu viel Aufwand, teure neue Schuhe, Kältebrücke im Winter.

Ok, zumindest letzteres könnte man durch ein Paar kombinierte egalisieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen,
...zur Strafe durft ich mir kalte Hände beim Scheiben freikratzen holen


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ...zur Strafe durft ich mir kalte Hände beim Scheiben freikratzen holen



Oh, danke für den Hinweis, dann halte ich mich besser auch mal ran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok, zumindest letzteres könnte man durch ein Paar kombinierte egalisieren.




Ich wollte auch kombinierte haben, es gibt aber irgendwie nix vernünftiges. Hab keine gefunden die auf der nichtklickie Seite genügend halt geben würden.

Welche würdest Du empfehlen?


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon gefragt:
> 
> zu viel Aufwand, teure neue Schuhe, Kältebrücke im Winter.
> 
> Ok, zumindest letzteres könnte man durch ein Paar kombinierte egalisieren.



bei boc24.de gibts immer ganz gute schuhe für nen korrekten kurs. und ein paar pdm 324 hätt ich noch dehaam, da müßt mer nur ma mit bissi brunox ran.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

Kennst de die Plauscher hast de immer ne Lösung für Dein Problem!


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch kombinierte haben, es gibt aber irgendwie nix vernünftiges. Hab keine gefunden die auf der nichtklickie Seite genügend halt geben würden.
> 
> Welche würdest Du empfehlen?



keine kombipedale. no nie never ever again, mich hats nur noch genervt immer auf der falschen seite zu stehn. ich hatte mal überlegt, wenns wirklich nen winter gegeben hätte die cleatabdeckung auf meine schuhe zu schrauben und mir ein paar gute bärentatzen zuzulegen, kommt dann aber erst näxtes jahr, momentan bin ich erstmal zufrieden.


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kennst de die Plauscher hast de immer ne Lösung für Dein Problem!



oder ein problem für deine lösung.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oder ein problem für deine lösung.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> keine kombipedale. no nie never ever again, mich hats nur noch genervt immer auf der falschen seite zu stehn. ich hatte mal überlegt, wenns wirklich nen winter gegeben hätte die cleatabdeckung auf meine schuhe zu schrauben und mir ein paar gute bärentatzen zuzulegen, kommt dann aber erst näxtes jahr, momentan bin ich erstmal zufrieden.



Das mit dem auf der falschen Seite stehen ist für mich nicht das Problem gewesen. Das man keinen Halt findet ist das viel grössere Problem. Ich hab mir dann ein paar   PDM-647, auf einer Seite den Klickiemechanismus ausgebaut und auf jedem Pedal 4 Schrauben  zum besseren Halt in das Kunstoff montiert. Es ist noch nicht perfekt, aber ich bin auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das mit dem auf der falschen Seite stehen ist für mich nicht das Problem gewesen. Das man keinen Halt findet ist das viel grössere Problem. Ich hab mir dann ein paar   PDM-647, auf einer Seite den Klickiemechanismus ausgebaut und auf jedem Pedal 4 Schrauben  zum besseren Halt in das Kunstoff montiert. Es ist noch nicht perfekt, aber ich bin auf dem richtigen Weg.



Hätten die nicht mehr Halt versprochen? Ist es überhaupt notwendig den Klickmechanismus zu entfernen?

An meinem SESL will ich auch so was!


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hätten die nicht mehr Halt versprochen? Ist es überhaupt notwendig den Klickmechanismus zu entfernen?
> 
> An meinem SESL will ich auch so was!



gibts nicht aus carbon!?!?


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> willst du nicht irgendwann mal auf klickies umsteigen??



Nee, neben den von Arachne schon benannten Argumenten meinerseits, kommt auch noch Platzmangel dazu. Ich spiele ja auch noch ab und an mal Fußball oder geh joggen. Ich kann mir nicht für jedes Hobby was ganz spezielles zulegen sondern will vielseitig verwendbare Produkte. Ich habe kaum Platz für meine jetzigen Schuhe...... da hol ich mir nicht noch mehr. Außerdem reicht es doch. Ich will doch nur noch Spaß beim Sport haben.   Leistung muss ich im Alltag bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das sind vielleicht Billigteile, waren aber viel zu teuer...
> 
> Oh, äh -
> 
> Guten Morgen!



Guten Morgen, hast Du schon meine billigen, robusten Kettenblätter, Ritzel und Kette bestellt. Mir ist nämlich billig lieber als gar keins.  Was kosten den Eure Klickies?


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Bin jez ersd ma wegg.


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, hast Du schon meine billigen, robusten Kettenblätter, Ritzel und Kette bestellt. Mir ist nämlich billig lieber als gar keins.  Was kosten den Eure Klickies?



meine pdm 520 pedale kosten 20,-
schuhe:

shimano shm 90 130,-
specialized comp -80,- (glaub ich)
shimano 0815tourenschuhe 50,-


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe kaum Platz für meine jetzigen Schuhe......



typisch frau.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hätten die nicht mehr Halt versprochen? Ist es überhaupt notwendig den Klickmechanismus zu entfernen?
> 
> An meinem SESL will ich auch so was!



Rein optisch sehen sie so aus als ob sie mehr Halt geben würden. Ich habe mich aber für die 647 entschieden weil da mehr Material zur Verfügung stand um die Schrauben zu montieren.  

Es ist notwendig den Klickmechanismus auszubauen weil er Höher als das Kunststoffpedal ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, hast Du schon meine billigen, robusten Kettenblätter, Ritzel und Kette bestellt. Mir ist nämlich billig lieber als gar keins.  Was kosten den Eure Klickies?



50 Nickel


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

was iss hiermit??? sieht robust aus. http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=2100


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was iss hiermit??? sieht robust aus. http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=2100



Das find ich gut, ich hatte sowas aus Kunststoff. Man müßte ausprobieren wie der Halt ist.


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

bin mal wech, bis später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (5. Februar 2007)

Moin ma ihr lieben Plauscher und Andere 

Wer kann am Donnerstag nachmittag ne kalte Runde mitfahren????


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gibts nicht aus carbon!?!?


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, neben den von Arachne schon benannten Argumenten meinerseits, kommt auch noch Platzmangel dazu. Ich spiele ja auch noch ab und an mal Fußball oder geh joggen. Ich kann mir nicht für jedes Hobby was ganz spezielles zulegen sondern will vielseitig verwendbare Produkte. Ich habe kaum Platz für meine jetzigen Schuhe...... da hol ich mir nicht noch mehr. Außerdem reicht es doch. Ich will doch nur noch Spaß beim Sport haben.   Leistung muss ich im Alltag bringen.



Stimmt, den Platzmangel hatte ich vergessen... Du, aber die Klickie-Schuhe gibt es doch auch mit Stollen!!!    



   

und überhaupt, willst Du etwa sagen, dass alle Klickiefahrer keinen Spaß beim Sport haben???


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> typisch frau.



  

@caroka: Du isch hädd da noch en Schuhschrang! Kannsde aahner gebrauche?


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

@Hirsch: Wie ist das werte Befinden nach dem WE? Wie ich sehe ist es zumindest noch nicht Fließbandgeeignet...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen, ihr liebsten aller Oberplauscher 
Nacndem ich 12Stunden geschlafen habe, gehts hoffentlich bald besser.
Freut mich, daß es Euch beim Filmeabend trotz gebrechlichem Gastgeber gefallen hat 
Und vielen Dank für Eure Hilfsangebote, werde ich bestimmt in Anspruch nehmen  
Wer weiß, wie ich an Umzug-Kartons komme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Wie ist das werte Befinden nach dem WE? Wie ich sehe ist es zumindest noch nicht Fließbandgeeignet...



Ich gönne mir noch ne Auszeit


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ihr liebsten aller Oberplauscher
> Nacndem ich 12Stunden geschlafen habe, gehts hoffentlich bald besser.
> Freut mich, daß es Euch beim Filmeabend trotz gebrechlichem Gastgeber gefallen hat
> Und vielen Dank für Eure Hilfsangebote, werde ich bestimmt in Anspruch nehmen
> Wer weiß, wie ich an Umzug-Kartons komme?



Beim Lidl und Aldi nach Bananenkartons fragen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Beim Lidl und Aldi nach Bananenkartons fragen.



Danke, gute Idee 
Apopo Lidl: Sind da Tupperbikes für geeignet?


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Danke, gute Idee
> Apopo Lidl: Sind da Tupperbikes für geeignet?



Wofür genau? Zum Fragen brauchst Du kein Bike; zum Hinfahren kannst Du ein Tupperbike verwenden; zum Abholen solltest Du mir dem Auto hinfahren; zum Einkaufen kannst Du auch kurz das Tupperbike abgeschlossen draußen stehen lassen!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wofür genau? Zum Fragen brauchst Du kein Bike; zum Hinfahren kannst Du ein Tupperbike verwenden; zum Abholen solltest Du mir dem Auto hinfahren; zum Einkaufen kannst Du auch kurz das Tupperbike abgeschlossen draußen stehen lassen!



Und die tiefer gelegten Parkplätze, wie fährste die an? Doch nicht etwa auf offiz.....................................


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Und die tiefer gelegten Parkplätze, wie fährste die an? Doch nicht etwa auf offiz.....................................



Ach soooo.....  Tschuldige, zu spät geschaltet!  Muß auch zugeben, den letzten Plus, den ich angefahren habe, bin Offroad an- und abgefahren.


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meine pdm 520 pedale kosten 20,-
> schuhe:
> 
> shimano shm 90 130,-
> ...



Die Pedale habe ich mir nicht so günstig vorgestellt. Nur, versteht mich doch: Ich *will keine* Klickies. Ich habe das für und wieder für mich abgestimmt und so wie es ist, ist es *für mich* optimal. Ich fahre Körbchen.


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> typisch frau.



Ich habe ja nie was anderes behauptet.


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und überhaupt, willst Du etwa sagen, dass alle Klickiefahrer keinen Spaß beim Sport haben???



Das hätte man so verstehen können. 
Ich meine damit, dass ich keinen Sinn darin sehe, soviel Zeit und Geld ins Bike zu stecken, wo ich doch nichts damit erreichen muss außer mein Ziel in einer annehmbaren Zeit mit einem für mich akzeptablen Einsatz an finanziellen Mitteln. Wozu immer das beste?


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: Du isch hädd da noch en Schuhschrang! Kannsde aahner gebrauche?



Ich habb doch schonn drei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin ma ihr lieben Plauscher und Andere
> 
> Wer kann am Donnerstag nachmittag ne kalte Runde mitfahren????



ich mit sicherheit nicht, da ist letzter aufbautag auf der messe unn die lasse mich net weg.


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Pedale habe ich mir nicht so günstig vorgestellt. Nur, versteht mich doch: Ich *will keine* Klickies. Ich habe das für und wieder für mich abgestimmt und so wie es ist, ist es *für mich* optimal. Ich fahre Körbchen.




iss ja gut. ich fand nur damals den unterschied zwischen normalen pedalen und klickies nicht gerade winzig. und ich muss ja auch auf alle gegebenen mittel zurückgreifen um überhaupt auf den berg zu kommen.


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2007)

klickies sind eh doof, körbchen aber auch ...


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

wieso wußte ich, als ich gesehen hab das du schreibst schon was du schreibst????

und körbchen sind nicht alle doof.


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> klickies sind eh doof, körbchen aber auch ...





Maggo schrieb:


> wieso wußte ich, als ich gesehen hab das du schreibst schon was du schreibst????
> 
> und körbchen sind nicht alle doof.



Ich mag Körbchen nur, wenn ich sie aufmachen darf!


----------



## fUEL (5. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> klickies sind eh doof, körbchen aber auch ...



Zuweilen sind die aber mit schönem Inhalt und dann beileibe nicht doof.


----------



## fUEL (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich mit sicherheit nicht, da ist letzter aufbautag auf der messe unn die lasse mich net weg.



Schad, wo dei schaldung widda in ordnung iss.


----------



## fUEL (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich mag Körbchen nur, wenn ich sie aufmachen darf!



jaja wir Jungs unn die Hormone


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wie ich an Umzug-Kartons komme?



gibts im baumarkt oder bei obi wenn du richtige umzugskartons brauchst..



Arachne schrieb:


> Ach soooo.....  Tschuldige, zu spät geschaltet!  Muß auch zugeben, den letzten Plus, den ich angefahren habe, bin Offroad an- und abgefahren.



*lach* das macht ja auch viel mehr spaß



caroka schrieb:


> Die Pedale habe ich mir nicht so günstig vorgestellt. Nur, versteht mich doch: Ich *will keine* Klickies. Ich habe das für und wieder für mich abgestimmt und so wie es ist, ist es *für mich* optimal. Ich fahre Körbchen.



finde ichgut - jede(r) sollte fahren was er/sie will. ich mag ja auch keine clickies. wenn du "normale" pedale für dich als richtig erachtest dann ist das auch gut so. 



caroka schrieb:


> Das hätte man so verstehen können.
> Ich meine damit, dass ich keinen Sinn darin sehe, soviel Zeit und Geld ins Bike zu stecken, wo ich doch nichts damit erreichen muss außer mein Ziel in einer annehmbaren Zeit mit einem für mich akzeptablen Einsatz an finanziellen Mitteln. Wozu immer das beste?



naja, es ist wie bei allem. kauft man ZU BILLIG kauft man 2mal. was aber nicht heißen muss das man immer nur das beste und teuerste braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss ja gut. ich fand nur damals den unterschied zwischen normalen pedalen und klickies nicht gerade winzig. und ich muss ja auch auf alle gegebenen mittel zurückgreifen um überhaupt auf den berg zu kommen.



na so schlimm kann es bei dir ja nicht sein...sonst könntest du ja im plauscherverbund nicht mithalten


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> jaja wir Jungs unn die Hormone



Net nur Ihr Jungs.... 
Ich binn heud gans schee mies druff.  ob die Hormone odder es wedder wer weiss


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> finde ichgut - jede(r) sollte fahren was er/sie will. ich mag ja auch keine clickies. wenn du "normale" pedale für dich als richtig erachtest dann ist das auch gut so.


Genau, ich bin auch für normale Pedale!  Normale Pedale haben Klickies!!!  


habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja, es ist wie bei allem. kauft man ZU BILLIG kauft man 2mal. was aber nicht heißen muss das man immer nur das beste und teuerste braucht.


Da bin auch völlig Deiner Meinung!  Wenn man vielleicht mal vom SESL absieht...


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Net nur Ihr Jungs....
> Ich binn heud gans schee mies druff.  ob die Hormone odder es wedder wer weiss



Die Hormone! Das sieht in Kürze wieder ganz anders aus!!!   

Ich werde heute noch Bestellvollzug melden! Vielleicht muntert Dich das ja auch ein wenig auf.


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na so schlimm kann es bei dir ja nicht sein...sonst könntest du ja im plauscherverbund nicht mithalten



Schau an, er kann ja richtig nett sein!


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, ich bin auch für normale Pedale!  Normale Pedale haben Klickies!!!



ach ok...wenn das so ist 



Arachne schrieb:


> Da bin auch völlig Deiner Meinung!



net schlecht...wir beide einer meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss ja gut. ich fand nur damals den unterschied zwischen normalen pedalen und klickies nicht gerade winzig. und ich muss ja auch auf alle gegebenen mittel zurückgreifen um überhaupt auf den berg zu kommen.



Sorry Maggo,
wenn ich mich etwas gereizt lese.   Es liegt bestimmt nicht an Dir.


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> net schlecht...wir beide einer meinung



 Wann feiern wir das?


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sorry Maggo,
> wenn ich mich etwas gereizt lese.   Es liegt bestimmt nicht an Dir.



Hi, hi, hi, im Augenblick ist offenbar die beste Zeit caroka zu reizen!!!


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Hormone! Das sieht in Kürze wieder ganz anders aus!!!
> 
> Ich werde heute noch Bestellvollzug melden! Vielleicht muntert Dich das ja auch ein wenig auf.



 Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schau an, er kann ja richtig nett sein!



gelle...so bin ich  



Arachne schrieb:


> Wann feiern wir das?



ei ich würd sagen, am 13.2. mit gummibärchen beim deni denfeld


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi, hi, hi, im Augenblick ist offenbar die beste Zeit caroka zu reizen!!!



 immer öl ins feuer...gelle carosche...



caroka schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.



frauen...


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.



Gib mir bitte `nen Termin für die Moltofill-Sache! Morgen?  Holst Du mehr, oder soll ich welches mitbringen?


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> frauen...



stack, gell!!!

Ich finde sie immer wieder toll, begeisternd, überraschend, bezaubernd, ...


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sorry Maggo,
> wenn ich mich etwas gereizt lese.   Es liegt bestimmt nicht an Dir.



ich bin auch gereizt in solchen momenten sollte man sich am besten entweder zusammentun oder gaaanz große distanz einhalten. jedenfalls nehm ich von euch gar nix persönlich


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin auch gereizt in solchen momenten sollte man sich am besten entweder zusammentun oder gaaanz große distanz einhalten. jedenfalls nehm ich von euch gar nix persönlich



Also ich mag Dich auch persönlich (!) nicht nur, weil Du ein Plauscher bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sorry Maggo,
> wenn ich mich etwas gereizt lese.   Es liegt bestimmt nicht an Dir.



An mir?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin auch gereizt in solchen momenten sollte man sich am besten entweder zusammentun oder gaaanz große distanz einhalten. jedenfalls nehm ich von euch gar nix persönlich



Den Cappu gestern haste persöhnlich genommen, oder spinne ich


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> *An mir?*



Na klar! An wem denn sonst???


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Den Cappu gestern haste persöhnlich genommen, oder spinne ich



*Muß *ich eine Wahl treffen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na klar! An wem denn sonst???
























ich wußte es..............


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Muß *ich eine Wahl treffen?



Kannst Du eine Wahl treffen?


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ich wußte es..............



In dieser Welt muß es einfach Dinge geben, auf die Verlaß ist!  

meinst Du eigentlich, dass ich es so kommentieren würde, oder dass Du dran Schuld bist? Ich mein, es stimmt selbstverständlich beides , aber es würde mich halt schon interessieren, wie Du das denn siehst!


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Kannst Du eine Wahl treffen?



Nö, könnte ich nicht. Es ist beides derart zutreffend!!!  Ich hab da eh immer so meine Probleme: Nehme ich das SESL? Schaue ich mir nochmal das Ransom an? Wie sieht es mit den Bionicons aus? Was denke ich über das Torque, wenn ich mal hkn`s fahren darf? Welches Mädel treffe ich Montags, welches Dienstags, welches Mittwochs morgens, welches Mittwochs Nachmittags, ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In dieser Welt muß es einfach Dinge geben, auf die Verlaß ist!
> 
> meinst Du eigentlich, dass ich es so kommentieren würde, oder dass Du dran Schuld bist? Ich mein, es stimmt selbstverständlich beides , aber es würde mich halt schon interessieren, wie Du das denn siehst!



Es stimmt alles, und ich sehe nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Es stimmt alles, und ich sehe nichts



 Wie gut einen Leidensgenossen zu haben: Ich bin auch (manchmal) blind!


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Den Cappu gestern haste persöhnlich genommen, oder spinne ich



ne, oral.


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also ich mag Dich auch persönlich (!) nicht nur, weil Du ein Plauscher bist.



versteh ich nicht??! ich glaub ich steh auf nem ekelhaft großen schlauch, durch den schlechte laune in mich reingepumpt wird....


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Bionicons aus?



sehr geil...man hätte ich gerne ein IRONWOOD



Arachne schrieb:


> Was denke ich über das Torque, wenn ich mal hkn`s fahren darf?



das weiß ich jetzt noch nicht - vielleicht das es ein hollandrad ist...aber ich sag dir...samstag war wieder so geil...vom herzberg quer durch den wald zu saalburg...hat das ein spaß gemacht...federweg ist doll



Arachne schrieb:


> Welches Mädel treffe ich Montags, welches Dienstags, welches Mittwochs morgens, welches Mittwochs Nachmittags, ...



ach frauen...oft anstrengend, pflegebedürftig, zeitaufwendig, teuer usw...


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht??! ich glaub ich steh auf nem ekelhaft großen schlauch, durch den schlechte laune in mich reingepumpt wird....



dann ist doch gut...solange du drauf stehst kriegste nix rein gepumpt


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann ist doch gut...solange du drauf stehst kriegste nix rein gepumpt



schlagfertig bist de ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi, hi, hi, im Augenblick ist offenbar die beste Zeit caroka zu reizen!!!



OK, habe 45 min. Zeit, leg los.  Das tut mir bestimmt gut.


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gib mir bitte `nen Termin für die Moltofill-Sache! Morgen?  Holst Du mehr, oder soll ich welches mitbringen?



Das mach ich alleine. Ich brauche Dich nicht. Lass mich in Ruhe.


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> stack, gell!!!
> 
> Ich finde sie immer wieder toll, begeisternd, überraschend, bezaubernd, ...



Geb es auf! Meine Ansprüche überleb....äh....überstehst Du sowieso nicht.


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin auch gereizt in solchen momenten sollte man sich am besten entweder zusammentun oder gaaanz große distanz einhalten. jedenfalls nehm ich von euch gar nix persönlich



Dank Dir


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> An mir?



Hast Du am Samstag Hormone ins Fleisch?


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ich wußte es..............



Dem darfst Du nix glauben, der ist durch und durch Plauscher.


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Kannst Du eine Wahl treffen?


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Typisch Mann, wenn man Ihn braucht ist er nicht da.


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> OK, habe 45 min. Zeit, leg los.  Das tut mir bestimmt gut.





caroka schrieb:


> Das mach ich alleine. Ich brauche Dich nicht. Lass mich in Ruhe.



Das schaffst Du gar nicht! Erstmal bist Du ein Weiblein und dann fängst Du ja erst gar nicht an, wenn man(n) Dir nicht in den Hintern tritt. Außerdem ist das eh jetzt die beste Zeit!  Gib mir morgen die dreiviertel Stunde. Dann mach ich es Dir (das Bad kleiner Verputzen).  Also abgemacht: Muß morgen Abend erst mal zum Denfeld und komme dann zu Dir! Ich würde sagen viertel vor acht/acht.


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Typisch Mann, wenn man Ihn braucht ist er nicht da.



Bin ja schon (wieder) da. Mußte kurz meine Fähigkeiten (ja habe ich!) einer Kollegin andienen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dem darfst Du nix glauben, der ist durch und durch Plauscher.



 Danke!


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Geb es auf! Meine Ansprüche überleb....äh....überstehst Du sowieso nicht.



Meine Ansprüche sind erstens besser als keine und ebenfalls allemal höher als Deine!!!


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Ei wo bisdn jez??? Meine heutige dreiviertel Stunde is noch ned vorbei!!!


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

langsam gehts mir besser, mein kollege zur linken erzählt gerade stevie wonder witze am stück.


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Ground Control to Mayor caroka!


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> langsam gehts mir besser, mein kollege zur linken erzählt gerade stevie wonder witze am stück.



Ich mag Steve Wonder auch nicht in Einzelteile zerlegt!


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Des is schlimmer, wie als wenn se nochma korz im Bad sinn...


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

ich muss stevie wonder nicht mögen um über witze über ihn zu lachen.


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das schaffst Du gar nicht! Erstmal bist Du ein Weiblein und dann fängst Du ja erst gar nicht an, wenn man(n) Dir nicht in den Hintern tritt. Außerdem ist das eh jetzt die beste Zeit!  Gib mir morgen die dreiviertel Stunde. Dann mach ich es Dir (das Bad kleiner Verputzen).  Also abgemacht: Muß morgen Abend erst mal zum Denfeld und komme dann zu Dir! Ich würde sagen viertel vor acht/acht.


Erstens, das mit dem Weiblein habe ich überhört.immer diese Verniedlichungen Ich bin ein Weib. 
Zweitens lass ich Dich nicht werkeln, wenn ich Deine Qualitäten diesbezüglich nicht kenne. Ich weiß nämlich wie es aussieht, wenn es gut gemacht ist. 
Drittens bekomme ich ärger mit den Nachbarn, wenn es abends an der Wand reibt. Das Haus hier ist nämlich verdammt hellhörig. 
*Ende des Themas*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

obwohl ich ihn mag.


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin ja schon (wieder) da. Mußte kurz meine Fähigkeiten (ja habe ich!) einer Kollegin andienen...



Welche denn?


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meine Ansprüche sind erstens besser als keine und ebenfalls allemal höher als Deine!!!



Da musst Du erst mal Überzeugungsarbeit leisten.


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Erstens, das mit dem Weiblein habe ich überhört.immer diese Verniedlichungen Ich bin ein Weib.
> Zweitens lass ich Dich nicht werkeln, wenn ich Deine Qualitäten diesbezüglich nicht kenne. Ich weiß nämlich wie es aussieht, wenn es gut gemacht ist.
> Drittens bekomme ich ärger mit den Nachbarn, wenn es abends an der Wand reibt. Das Haus hier ist nämlich verdammt hellhörig.
> *Ende des Themas*.



Dann hör jez endlich auf hier rum zu mosern und gib mir `ne Uhrzeit! Morgens halb neun?


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei wo bisdn jez??? Meine heutige dreiviertel Stunde is noch ned vorbei!!!



Ich schreib hald langsam.


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> langsam gehts mir besser, mein kollege zur linken erzählt gerade stevie wonder witze am stück.



 des freud misch fer disch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da musst Du erst mal Überzeugungsarbeit leisten.



Morgen Früh, halb neun! Ist da schon hell?


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Welche denn?



Die griehsd *Du *ned zu spürn!


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen Früh, halb neun! Ist da schon hell?



*Thema erledigt*. Du nix deutsch?


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

puh ob das noch mal was wird?


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die griehsd *Du *ned zu spürn!



Waascheinlisch iss des bessä so.


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh ob das noch mal was wird?



Was dann?


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Thema erledigt*. Du nix deutsch?



Les doch bitte mal nach!

Abend-Thema erledigt. Morgen-Thema offen! Halb neun?


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Thema erledigt*. Du nix deutsch?



na endlich...ein mann ein wort, eine frau ein wörterbuch...dann haben wir es ja geschafft!!

zusammenfassung: 

gerd spart sich die mühe und caro braucht nicht danke zu sagen...


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was dann?



s.o.


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh ob das noch mal was wird?





caroka schrieb:


> Was dann?



Fraach isch misch aach grad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Les doch bitte mal nach!
> 
> Abend-Thema erledigt. Morgen-Thema offen! Halb neun?



frauen wollten noch nie männer haben die betteln...mensch gerd - etwas stolz sollte jeder haben


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Waascheinlisch iss des bessä so.



Fer misch uff jede Fall!


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na endlich...ein mann ein wort, eine frau ein wörterbuch...dann haben wir es ja geschafft!!
> 
> zusammenfassung:
> 
> gerd spart sich die mühe und caro braucht nicht danke zu sagen...



 wenn das so einfach wäre. 

Gleich habt ihr es hinter euch.


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> frauen wollten noch nie männer haben die betteln...mensch gerd - etwas stolz sollte jeder haben



Weißt Du, eigentlich brauche ich ja nur den öffentlichen Beweis, dass ich alles männermögliche getan habe ihr zu helfen...   

Wer nicht will, die wartet halt noch zehn, oder zwanzig, oder dreißig, ... Jahre!!!


----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> frauen wollten noch nie männer haben die betteln...mensch gerd - etwas stolz sollte jeder haben



der bettelt ned. Ich waas was der will.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> [...]die wartet halt noch zehn, oder zwanzig, oder dreißig, ... Jahre!!!



die steht im stall



caroka schrieb:


> der bettelt ned. Ich waas was der will.



und der daneben


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> der bettelt ned. Ich waas was der will.



ach ok...das ist höhere plauscher-konversation...also nix für mich


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> der bettelt ned. Ich waas was der will.



???  So, was denn???  Hoffentlich überschätzt Du Dich da nicht!


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach ok...das ist höhere plauscher-konversation...also nix für mich



dito, aach nix fer mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

18 minuten


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 18 minuten


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

n´abend..........war vorhin in einem richtig netten Bikeladen:MAINBIKE in FFM, keine Besserwisser und Dummquatscher


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

Seid ihr alle im Koma


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> n´abend..........war vorhin in einem richtig netten Bikeladen:MAINBIKE in FFM, keine Besserwisser und Dummquatscher





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle im Koma



Du unruischer Kerl! Wadst grad ma fünf Minudde un fraachsd denn schon ob alles im Koma lieschd...

Was hasdn da gemacht, gekauft, bestellt, in Auftrag gegebbe?


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> [...]keine Besserwisser und Dummquatscher[/SIZE][/SIZE]



wo gibts die denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du unruischer Kerl! Wadst grad ma fünf Minudde un fraachsd denn schon ob alles im Koma lieschd...
> 
> Was hasdn da gemacht, gekauft, bestellt, in Auftrag gegebbe?



Wollte einfach mal sehen, wie der so ist, weil Leonard um die Ecke Klavierunterricht hat. Suche außerdem einen netten, kompetenten Laden.
Habe mich für ein Probefahrt-WE angemeldet


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wollte einfach mal sehen, wie der so ist, weil Leonard um die Ecke Klavierunterricht hat. Suche außerdem einen netten, kompetenten Laden.
> Habe mich für ein Probefahrt-WE angemeldet



Probefahrt auf was? Haben die SESL???


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wollte einfach mal sehen, wie der so ist, weil Leonard um die Ecke Klavierunterricht hat. Suche außerdem einen netten, kompetenten Laden.
> Habe mich für ein Probefahrt-WE angemeldet




soviel sei verraten, die führen bionicon und nicolai.

@peter: ohne bezahlen und so? was für modell???


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Probefahrt auf was? Haben die SESL???



auf jedenfall haben die da bionicon bikes


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Probefahrt auf was? Haben die SESL???



Ich mag kein Tupper..............


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich mag kein Tupper..............



recht so.


was fürn modell.......?????


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> soviel sei verraten, die führen bionicon und nicolai.
> 
> @peter: ohne bezahlen und so? was für modell???



Der NICOLAI-Andy ist seit kurzem bei BIONICON und jetzt habe se wohl kein NICOLAI mehr. 
@Maggo   Als Marken-Biker zahle ich nicht................


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Maggo   Als Marken-Biker zahle ich nicht................



wie besprochen. also:


was für modell...........??????????????


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> recht so.
> 
> 
> was fürn modell.......?????



































ALLE........................................................................................?


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

boa..........also..........boahhhhhhhhh........*sabber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> boa..........also..........boahhhhhhhhh........*sabber*



DU darfst mit mir kommen


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> DU darfst mit mir kommen



*klatschindiehände*


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

ich geh ma esse mache....till später.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Februar 2007)

Ei gude wie!



caroka schrieb:


> Die Pedale habe ich mir nicht so günstig vorgestellt. Nur, versteht mich doch: Ich *will keine* Klickies. Ich habe das für und wieder für mich abgestimmt und so wie es ist, ist es *für mich* optimal. Ich fahre Körbchen.



Haste auch recht! Beim normalen fahren sind zwar clickies nicht schlecht, aber spätestens wenns ans spielen geht bin ich froh wenn ich mal keine clickies anhabe (mein Steißbein wäre wohl auch froh gewesen in dem Moment). Erst gestern wieder schön hier im Ort aufm HR rumgehüpft und oft genug hätte ich nicht ausklicken können. Ans Torque kommen ordentliche Flat-Pedale und an die Schienbeine entsprechende Schutzkleidung gegen die Hautfressenden Pins 
Mit Körbchen käme ich wohl nicht klar...aber bestimmt auch ne Sache der Gewöhnung.
Was ich ausgegeben habe...viel zu viel, 40 für die 540er und nochmal 115 für die Schuhe (die 35 für die 324 vom Stadtrad mal ausgenommen).

Uwe: auf meinen 324 hab ich genug halt um aufm HR zu hüpfen (ähnlich dem Bunnyhopp, nur halt das das VR immer in der Luft bleibt), das reicht mir an Halt


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> 
> Uwe: auf meinen 324 hab ich genug halt um aufm HR zu hüpfen (ähnlich dem Bunnyhopp, nur halt das das VR immer in der Luft bleibt), das reicht mir an Halt



Da hast de doch bestimmt Kleber unner de Schuh


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Februar 2007)

Hab die Theorie hinter mir 

Uwe: mehr als 4x hintereinander hopsen hab ich noch net gepackt  deine Chance das jetzt auch zu üben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Februar 2007)

Jetzt ist der Kerl doch tatsächlich ohne noch ein Wort zu verlieren raus zum üben


----------



## fUEL (5. Februar 2007)

Ich seh schon die Wp Einträge für Hinterradhüpfen und Pedaleschrauben 

naja wenn sich die Räder drehen machts halt.
Ich pflüg lieber durch de Schlammbes oder durchs Halbgefrorene.







@ Caro zick ned rum unn test ma die kLICKIES: geht leichter wie uff den heighheels sieht aber aach ned so geil aus (High heels geklickt??)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Februar 2007)

ei gude Frank!

durch de Schlambes Pflüge würd ich ja aach gern ma widder, aber da macht die Nas noch net mid. Bin aber dran das des au wieder wird, hoffe aber trotzdem das es bis dahin wieder wärmer ist als halbgefroren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich pflüg lieber durch de Schlammbes oder durchs Halbgefrorene.



ich auch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich auch.



und beim nächsten Kyrillbaum hüppe der Uwe und ich einfach dribber und ihr müsst trage  

Uwe: was machen die 180°


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

hab net geübt, heut werd ich des Wetter da draussen nur von drinnen begutachten


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab net geübt, heut werd ich des Wetter da draussen nur von drinnen begutachten



Hadd heud Abend aach kei Lusd mehr; werd glei wexsele.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Februar 2007)

ich hatte heut auch keine Lust mehr, ausserdem Muskelkater in den Armen von gestern  was aber einfach nicht klappen will ist das hüpfen nur auf dem VR 

ei gude wie Gerd!


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hatte heut auch keine Lust mehr, ausserdem Muskelkater in den Armen von gestern  was aber einfach nicht klappen will ist das hüpfen nur auf dem VR
> 
> ei gude wie Gerd!



Guude Gresi,

gradulazion zur Theorie!  

Was haddn dei Musgele gestern verschbannd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was aber einfach nicht klappen will ist das hüpfen nur auf dem VR
> 
> ei gude wie Gerd!



 da denk ich ja noch nichmal drüber nach  

Mit welchem Bike versuchst Du das?

Verspricht Du beim nächsten Treffen ne Vorführung zu machen !?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

@Cacy: Wie übst Du das springen auf dem HR


----------



## wissefux (5. Februar 2007)

heia ...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

Das mit dem Pedalumbau an meinem Bike hat sich eben als nur bedingt geeignet herausgestellt. 
Der Käfig von einem meiner zu Weihnachten neu, für viel Geld und mit ganz viel arbeit und mühe umgebauten Pedale, ist durchgebrochen 
Ich hab ja gehofft das die Bohrung für die Schraube das Material nicht allzusehr schwächt, aber   so is das Leben eben 

Stellt sich also erneut die Frage obs ne Kombipedal gibt auf beisen Seiten ohne Beanstandung funkts?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> heia ...



warte, ich geh mit


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2007)

zu spät, dann geh ich halt allein


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das mit dem Pedalumbau an meinem Bike hat sich eben als nur bedingt geeignet herausgestellt.
> Der Käfig von einem meiner zu Weihnachten neu, für viel Geld und mit ganz viel arbeit und mühe umgebauten Pedale, ist durchgebrochen
> Ich hab ja gehofft das die Bohrung für die Schraube das Material nicht allzusehr schwächt, aber   so is das Leben eben
> 
> Stellt sich also erneut die Frage obs ne Kombipedal gibt auf beisen Seiten ohne Beanstandung funkts?



Die Frage stellt sich für mich (wahrscheinlich) erst mit einer Enduro. Werde aber gerne von Deinen und den Erfahrungen der anderen profitieren!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Februar 2007)

ei Uwe, is doch gar nich so schwer  einfach hinstellen, auf der Stelle stehn bleiben, VR hochziehen und dann hüpfen  ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen ob wir mal gemeinsam üben (nur du und ich...  die andern wollen sowas ja nicht)
machen tu ich das mit meinem HT, beim Fully hätte ich schiss das die Bremsbefestigung am Rahmen abreisst (nem Kumpel schon passiert)
Gerd: vom springe, von was sonst  (Frauen hab ich ja noch keine zum Stemmen )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Februar 2007)

macht gut ihr Plauschersleut, ich geh von de Trails träume, gn8


----------



## fUEL (6. Februar 2007)

Guud nacht glaub meue muß ich ma widder mit Federvieh fahren ich mein mit dem viechig vielen Federwesch von meim Nikolausi Fr

ich träum scho ma von meim neue Race Fully so märz/April mit neue XTR usw.....

GN 8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Februar 2007)

GN8


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ....... (High heels geklickt??)



Des wär dann ne neue WP Disziplin. 

Edit: Moin moin unn guden.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen...


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Moje!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

wieder auf der A**** :kotz:


----------



## fUEL (6. Februar 2007)

Moeue Moeue


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

könne mer nach den allmorgendlichen begrüßungsritualen dann mal zum thema (kein thema) übergehn?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> könne mer nach den allmorgendlichen begrüßungsritualen dann mal zum thema (kein thema) übergehn?



 muß entweder diese oder nächste Woche nochmal für drei Tage nach Genf 

Ich will nicht weg, hat den gar niemand nen neuen Job für mich?  Frank brauchst Du nicht jemanden der sich um Deine Bikes kümmert?


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

ich muss am dienstag nach berlin.....könnt auch kotzen. auch noch mit meinem "lieblingskollegen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Dienstag ist das Schaltungsem.


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

je sais, aber ich war ohnehin nicht angemeldet. ich hab ja für evtl. fragen immer nen ansprechpartner.


----------



## fUEL (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> muß entweder diese oder nächste Woche nochmal für drei Tage nach Genf
> 
> Ich will nicht weg, hat den gar niemand nen neuen Job für mich?  Frank brauchst Du nicht jemanden der sich um Deine Bikes kümmert?



Lieber Uwe, dank meiner guten Wartung hat eines meiner Bikes sogar Dich überstanden.
Ich wollte deshalb damit ich die Bikes auch weiterhin nutzen kann gerne selbst Hand anlegen.
Sorry, das wär mir beim zu erwartenden Bikekollaps zu teuer (.....odder lischt des etwa nur an Totwild??)

Nicht weinen, bitte


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

@maggo: Schon gesehen?

@all: Kein Kommentar zur Handbewegung!


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Dann schließe ich mich dem allgemeinen jammern mal an. Habe heute auch einen Seminartermin auf den Tisch bekommen. Ich will da auch nicht hin.


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @maggo: Schon gesehen?
> 
> @all: Kein Kommentar zur Handbewegung!



was machstn da für ne handbewegung???  

meine pose iss aber auch nicht besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen, habe kein Thema, der Cappu schmeckt, und wo klebe ich den DIMB-Aufkleber hin?


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, habe kein Thema, der Cappu schmeckt, und wo klebe ich den DIMB-Aufkleber hin?



Wieso stehdn unter Deim Avatar noch ned IBC?


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was machstn da für ne handbewegung???
> 
> meine pose iss aber auch nicht besser.



ich weiß es, der gerd hat mein speiseeis seeehr lieb. deshalb die handbewegung.


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso stehdn unter Deim Avatar noch ned IBC?



wieso muss das ibc stehn??

der aufkleber gehört an die sattelstütze, meiner iss leider ab und man sieht die schrammen von der satteltasche.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der aufkleber gehört an die sattelstütze, meiner iss leider ab und man sieht die schrammen von der satteltasche.


Genau da isser bei mir auch. Hab auch noch welche.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Lieber Uwe, dank meiner guten Wartung hat eines meiner Bikes sogar Dich überstanden.
> Ich wollte deshalb damit ich die Bikes auch weiterhin nutzen kann gerne selbst Hand anlegen.
> Sorry, das wär mir beim zu erwartenden Bikekollaps zu teuer (.....odder lischt des etwa nur an Totwild??)
> 
> Nicht weinen, bitte



  



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, habe kein Thema, der Cappu schmeckt, und wo klebe ich den DIMB-Aufkleber hin?



wenn de ne Stelle gefunden hast sag bescheid, ich bin auch noch am suchen... 



Maggo schrieb:


> der aufkleber gehört an die sattelstütze, meiner iss leider ab und man sieht die schrammen von der satteltasche.



Paperlapup! Da gehört ganz bestimmt nicht hin


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Genau da isser bei mir auch. Hab auch noch welche.



poa, und ich dachte schon, ich müßte aus der dimb aus und wieder eintreten um so nen klebi zu bekommen.

@kater: you made my day.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> poa, und ich dachte schon, ich müßte aus der dimb aus und wieder eintreten um so nen klebi zu bekommen.
> 
> @kater: you made my day.


Wir sehen uns ja sicher damnächst mal wieder. Spätestens beim IG-Treffen nächsten Donnerstag (Einladung geht demnächst raus) hab ich sowieso welche dabei.


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Paperlapup! Da gehört ganz bestimmt nicht hin



Nur bei Dir nicht, weil Du ja ab 5% Gefälle die Sattelstütze komplett im Sitzrohr versenkst!


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns ja sicher damnächst mal wieder.



davon geh ich aus. alleine schon wegen der tour letzten samstag von der gerd und ich noch bis in die nacht geschwärmt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur bei Dir nicht, weil Du ja ab 5% Gefälle die Sattelstütze komplett im Sitzrohr versenkst!




Immer noch besser als die artistischen Einlagen vorzuführen, wie Du es machst!   
Ich geb ja zu das Deine Einlagen sehenwert sind, aber das trau ich mich noch nicht, soweit bin ich noch nicht, vielleicht in ein paar Jahren, wenn ich auch so schnell hochfahren kann wie Du.


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als die artistischen Einlagen vorzuführen, wie Du es machst!
> Ich geb ja zu das Deine Einlagen sehenwert sind, aber das trau ich mich noch nicht, soweit bin ich noch nicht, vielleicht in ein paar Jahren, wenn ich auch so schnell hochfahren kann wie Du.



Ist auch nicht für jeden geeignet! Ich meine, gelernt habe ich es ja eigentlich beim Carsten! Schon bei einem unserer ersten gemeinsamen Ausfahrten zeigte er am Staufen ja wie es geht...  Ich habe das ganze dann halt zur Vollendung gebracht und schaffe es mittlerweile mir so richtig weh zu tun! 



  



Hatte sie letzten Samstag, dank meiner neuen PSSK, auch mal kurz unten. Fand es tatsächlich deutlich angenehmer...


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hatte sie letzten Samstag, dank meiner neuen PSSK, auch mal kurz unten. Fand es tatsächlich deutlich angenehmer...



ich habs live gesehn.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hatte sie letzten Samstag, dank meiner neuen PSSK, auch mal kurz unten. Fand es tatsächlich deutlich angenehmer...



Das glaub ich nur wenn ichs mit eigenen Augen gesehen hab


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habs live gesehn.



Ich glaubs trotzdem nicht


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich glaubs trotzdem nicht



ich schwörs. meiner war übrigens oben. gerd iss ne p**sy.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gerd iss ne p**sy.



Das weis ich doch, aber wir wollten das doch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit erwähnen?


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich schwörs. meiner war übrigens oben. gerd iss ne p**sy.



Du hast sie doch permanent auf P-Stellung!  Laß uns nächstes mal die Räder nebeneinander stellen und abmessen, ob der Sattelhöhenunterschied verglichen zu unserem Längenunterschied überhaupt gerechtfertigt ist!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Jetzt wissens alle,

Gerd is ne P**y


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du hast sie doch permanent auf P-Stellung!  Laß uns nächstes mal die Räder nebeneinander stellen und abmessen, ob der Sattelhöhenunterschied verglichen zu unserem Längenunterschied überhaupt gerechtfertigt ist!!!



Immer dasselbe, wenn em nix mehr einfällt sagt er aber mein Bike is länger...  solang es nur das Bike ist


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du hast sie doch permanent auf P-Stellung!  Laß uns nächstes mal die Räder nebeneinander stellen und abmessen, ob der Sattelhöhenunterschied verglichen zu unserem Längenunterschied überhaupt gerechtfertigt ist!!!



bin dabei. wann iss das nächste mal?


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jetzt wissens alle,
> 
> Gerd is ne P**y



Und was bist dann Du, der sich nicht mal traut die Hubbelchen zu fahren, die ich fahre (ohne den Sattel abzusenken)?   

Du Mega-P***y-Baby!!!


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

gerade ist der Fred ein wenig abgeglitten...

Schau mal, ob Eltville noch da is!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und was bist dann Du, der sich nicht mal traut die Hubbelchen zu fahren, die ich fahre (ohne den Sattel abzusenken)?
> 
> Du Mega-P***y-Baby!!!



Vielleicht sollten wir uns zusammentun  P**sy Power


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir uns zusammentun  P**sy Power



Son Team gibts schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Hersch wie gehts Dir. Kontest de die Krankheit abschütteln?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Son Team gibts schon...



Schade


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Februar 2007)

@ Caroka
 Von der Wirkung des Bison auf Dich mal abgesehen: Seid ihr 3 von der Grippe verschont geblieben ?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hersch wie gehts Dir. Kontest de die Krankheit abschütteln?



Die läßt sich genauso wenig abschütteln wie ihr  Aber es wird besser


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Die läßt sich genauso wenig abschütteln wie ihr  Aber es wird besser


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Caroka
> Von der Wirkung des Bison auf Dich mal abgesehen: Seid ihr 3 von der Grippe verschont geblieben ?



Die Kleine war gestern krank. Es war aber ein Virusinfekt mit Bauchweh und Fieber. 
Aber ich glaube in mir arbeitet was. Bin total verfroren und lustlos. Die Gelenke sind lahm. Doch ich glaube ich übergehe es.  Ich mach im Moment halt alles sehr langsam.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Kleine war gestern krank. Es war aber ein Virusinfekt mit Bauchweh und Fieber.
> Aber ich glaube in mir arbeitet was. Bin total verfroren und lustlos. Die Gelenke sind lahm. Doch ich glaube ich übergehe es.  Ich mach im Moment halt alles sehr langsam.



Julius auch: Fieber und:kotz:


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Julius auch: Fieber und:kotz:



Ja , das geht momentan um.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Februar 2007)

jo die komische kotz-grippe.

ach gude leute...immer wieder schön euch zu lesen *schleim*

gerd hat nun auch ne PSSK? cool...endlich auch ein mädchen


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

In diesem Sinne: Hi Mädels! (Jetzt fang ich auch schon damit an...)

Eltville is noch da. Genau da hat sich auch die Luft meines Hinterradreifens verabschiedet...  In Walluf hab ich `nen Radfahrer angehalten und nochmal nachgepumpt. In Schierstein war sie wieder draußen. In Biebrich war mein Rädchen dann vorne und hinten platt...  Wenigstens habe ich Flickzeug hier. Wenn ihr mal wieder `ne kleine Luftpumpe bei Lidl, Aldi & Co. im Angebot seht, sagt mir bitte Bescheid!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In Walluf hab ich `nen Radfahrer angehalten


 Kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen!


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

shit. kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, die plattenkrone ist weitergeleitet worden. ihr neuer inhaber heißt gerd.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Februar 2007)

@Lucafabian
Habe Plattform-Clickies für Dich gefunden: ATOMLAB QUICKSTEP - Bügel federn nach unten weg.........


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Lucafabian
> Habe Plattform-Clickies für Dich gefunden: ATOMLAB QUICKSTEP - Bügel federn nach unten weg.........



Die sehen erstmal gut aus, man sollte sie sich mal aus der Nähe betrachten. 

Erstmal danke


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Lucafabian
> Habe Plattform-Clickies für Dich gefunden: ATOMLAB QUICKSTEP - Bügel federn nach unten weg.........



ach braucht kein mensch  luca bleib bloss bei den flatpedals...sonst bin ich so allein 

EDIT: ups daneben gelegen...egal...hauptsache -> SAY NO TO CLICKIES


----------



## wissefux (6. Februar 2007)

hab grad mal ein wenig luft und in der aktuellen mb geblättert. da muß ich doch tatsächlich lesen, dass ein gewissen specialized enduro sl gar kein enduro ist, sondern eher ein all mountain  

gerd, willste des jetz immer noch habbe ?


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen!



Arachnes Charme kann man nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab grad mal ein wenig luft und in der aktuellen mb geblättert. da muß ich doch tatsächlich lesen, dass ein gewissen specialized enduro sl gar kein enduro ist, sondern eher ein all mountain
> 
> gerd, willste des jetz immer noch habbe ?



shit, die von der bike und der mountainbike verunsichern mich auch immer total, neulich war mein radl plötzlich ein alpencross fully, weil das oberrohr für ein racefully zu kurz ist und der steuerkopf zu lang. neulich wars noch ein tourenbike, da ich touren fahre wäre es das perfekte beik für mich. jetzt wo es nur noch für nen alpen-x taugt muss ichs verticken, da bei mir sowas erstmal nicht konkret geplant habe. ausserdem haben die von der bike nicht erwähnt obs ein rad für nen alpen-x mit hüttenübernachtung ist oder für übernachtungen mit gepäckshuttle und hotel und ich weiß immer noch nicht, obs nun für nord süd oder ost west ist. und ob die gabel passt weiß ich auch nicht, schließlich ist sie nicht absenkbar. tubeless fahre ich auch nicht, dafür aber verhältnismäßig breite reifen......ich bin grade etwas confused  bitte dr. fux hilf mir weiter, was mach ich mit meinem beik? isses überhaupt ein beik??


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Februar 2007)

die farbe ist ja mal hammer  hab zwar keine ahnung ob der bei mir passt - 40 mm breite felge aber goil ist der schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach braucht kein mensch  luca bleib bloss bei den flatpedals...sonst bin ich so allein
> 
> EDIT: ups daneben gelegen...egal...hauptsache -> SAY NO TO CLICKIES



 Ich will auch keine.


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die farbe ist ja mal hammer  hab zwar keine ahnung ob der bei mir passt - 40 mm breite felge aber goil ist der schon



beim gerd würden die dinger noch nichtmal ohne reifen durch den hinterbau passen.

die gibts auch in weiß


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Februar 2007)

ok gibts auch in 30 mm breite...trotzdem hab ich keine ahnung wie breit meine derzeit sind...ich eier mal kurz zu meinem bike


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Februar 2007)

ach ihr seid doch die fachleute was heißt denn bei

http://shop.burningline.com/product...l30-laufradsatz-m.-atomlab-aircorp-naben.html

10 mm, 12 * 135 mm, 12 * 150 mm


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen!





caroka schrieb:


> Arachnes Charme kann man nicht widerstehen.



Ach, der war süß!  In Ramschied aufgewachsen, ist immer mit dem Bus zur Schule nach WI und nun ist er plötzlich 59...  ...und ein ziemliches Plappermaul!  Besonders gut fluchen kann er über seinen Chef. (Woher kenn ich das bloß?) Ich glaube, da könnten selbst wir noch von lernen.


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

12mm iss das steckachsenmaß an der hinterachse. 135mm oder 150mm bezeichnet die einbaubreite, bei dir wahrscheinlich noch 135. frag doch mal bei hibike, die haben auch diese spank sachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich will auch keine.



Unsinn, klar willst Du welche!!!


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 12mm iss das steckachsenmaß an der hinterachse. 135mm oder 150mm bezeichnet die einbaubreite, bei dir wahrscheinlich noch 135. frag doch mal bei hibike, die haben auch diese spank sachen.



da will ich heute noch hinfahren!  (nach Denfeld)

braucht jemand was?


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Februar 2007)

hab ja hinten keine steckachse *freu* dann ist ja der felgensatz mit 360 euro ein direktes schnäppchen


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die farbe ist ja mal hammer  hab zwar keine ahnung ob der bei mir passt - 40 mm breite felge aber goil ist der schon





Maggo schrieb:


> beim gerd würden die dinger noch nichtmal ohne reifen durch den hinterbau passen.
> 
> die gibts auch in weiß



Also die Farbe ist für mich der *absolute *Grusel!!!  Bleib doch bitte bei gelb und nicht diesem 80er neon grün... :kotz:   

Es stimmt zwar, dass sie wahrscheinlich nicht mal ohne Reifen durch den Hinterbau meines TTF98 passen würden, ich käme allerdings auch nicht auf die Idee darüber nachzudenken!


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> da will ich heute noch hinfahren!  (nach Denfeld)
> 
> braucht jemand was?



könntest du das nicht nächsten dienstag fragen  dann könntest du mich mitnehmen  aber ich werd schon was finden um mich und mein bike zum deni denfeld zu bewegen...


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also die Farbe ist für mich der *absolute *Grusel!!!  Bleib doch bitte bei gelb und nicht diesem 80er neon grün... :kotz:



jo gelb ist auch schön


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

hibike hat nen satz dt440+6.1d felge für 399,00 find ich gut, brauch aber keine.


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab grad mal ein wenig luft und in der aktuellen mb geblättert. da muß ich doch tatsächlich lesen, dass ein gewissen specialized enduro sl gar kein enduro ist, sondern eher ein all mountain
> 
> gerd, willste des jetz immer noch habbe ?



*Ja!*  

Das ist mit Worten einfach nicht zu erklären. Es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick!  Hast Du noch nie etwas haben wollen, nachdem Du es gesehen hast? Da kann es gar keine Argumente dagegen geben. Es ist ganz klar: Ich brauche es!!!


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo gelb ist auch schön



Die blenden einen doch so richtig.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> da will ich heute noch hinfahren!  (nach Denfeld)
> 
> braucht jemand was?



Kettenblattschutz,  ne lass ich bin ja nächste Woche selbst dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hibike hat nen satz dt440+6.1d felge für 399,00 find ich gut, brauch aber keine.



Vorne leider für Steckachse...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Ja!*
> 
> Das ist mit Worten einfach nicht zu erklären. Es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick!  Hast Du noch nie etwas haben wollen, nachdem Du es gesehen hast? Da kann es gar keine Argumente dagegen geben. Es ist ganz klar: Ich brauche es!!!



Ich hab da so ne Regenjacke von Mammut, von 500 auf 300 Doppelmark runnergesetzt. Wie Gerd schon gesagt hat, da kann und konnte es gar kein Argument dagegen geben. Und trotzdem hab ich mir mit dem Kauf einen  verdient. Übrigens hab ich auch ein Bike von Rotwild, bevor ich das hatte, hab ich zwei Monate mit der Zunge den Boden aufgewischt. 

Jetzt hab ichs und bin auch nicht glücklicher


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Die Welt ist so schlecht!


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kettenblattschutz,  ne lass ich bin ja nächste Woche selbst dort



hihi, und dann das großé kettenblatt weg und nen kettenspanner...fahre in letzter zeit so selten das große kettenblatt das ich das wirklich überlege...


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vorne leider für Steckachse...



gibts auch für schnellspanner rundrum. iss aber für dein radl overkill oder??


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Hab noch en altes grosses Kettenblatt. Da könnte man auch die Zähne abfeilen und dann dieses als Schutz einbauen. Sooft fahr ich auch nicht auf dem ganz grossen


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....... hab ich zwei Monate mit der Zunge den Boden aufgewischt..............


  


Habt Ihr das schon gesehen. Da könnt Ihr üben wenn der Lidl Parkplatz keine Herausforderung mehr ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Mein Güte schon fast vier Uhr und ich bin noch nicht umgezogen, jetzt aber schnell



Feierabend   .... und morgen nach Genf 2x :kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habt Ihr das schon gesehen. Da könnt Ihr üben wenn der Lidl Parkplatz keine Herausforderung mehr ist.



De Hersch kann des schon  

er weis es nur noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gibts auch für schnellspanner rundrum. iss aber für dein radl overkill oder??



ja, aber...

...ich hätte gerne, das es mal länger als zwei/drei Wochen hält!! 

Immerhin habe ich mich schon beim Christian angekündigt und ein Ersatzhinterrad versprochen bekommen. Habe noch nicht so viele Bikes wie Frank dort gekauft, kann den super Service aber nur bestätigen!


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habt Ihr das schon gesehen. Da könnt Ihr üben wenn der Lidl Parkplatz keine Herausforderung mehr ist.



Wo ist denn das?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, aber...
> 
> ...ich hätte gerne, das es mal länger als zwei/drei Wochen hält!!
> 
> Immerhin habe ich mich schon beim Christian angekündigt und ein Ersatzhinterrad versprochen bekommen. Habe noch nicht so viele Bikes wie Frank dort gekauft, kann den super Service aber nur bestätigen!



Ja, ja Du nun auch noch


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, und dann das großé kettenblatt weg und nen kettenspanner...fahre in letzter zeit so selten das große kettenblatt das ich das wirklich überlege...





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab noch en altes grosses Kettenblatt. Da könnte man auch die Zähne abfeilen und dann dieses als Schutz einbauen. Sooft fahr ich auch nicht auf dem ganz grossen



Riiiieeesengroßer Kopfschüttler!!!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Wer en Rad aus Plastik fährt sollte lieber pssssssst


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, ja Du nun auch noch



Serviceschleimer, oder Bikeschrotter? Wahrscheinlich beides!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Serviceschleimer, oder Bikeschrotter? Wahrscheinlich beides!



Ich seh wir verstehen uns, jetzt aber nix wie weg


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer en Rad aus Plastik fährt sollte lieber pssssssst



Wieso? Meins fährt wenigstens ordentlich schnell (wenn es mal fährt)! Und ich kann viele Bikes testen!


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das?



Das hat der rocky_mountain in seiner Fotogalerie.


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> De Hersch kann des schon
> 
> er weis es nur noch nicht



das kann gut sein.


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das hat der rocky_mountain in seiner Fotogalerie.



Wo Du überall hinschaust...


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo Du überall hinschaust...



Frau eben......


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Ich bin auch mal weg.


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

ich mach mich auch gleich auf den weg, keinen bock mehr.


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich seh wir verstehen uns, jetzt aber nix wie weg





caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal weg.





Maggo schrieb:


> ich mach mich auch gleich auf den weg, keinen bock mehr.



Eieieieiei.... wenn ich heute mal nicht selbst bald los müßte, wäre ich jetzt furchtbar traurig!!!


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

heut abend bin ich widder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> heut abend bin ich widder da.



 schön! Ich nach meiner Rumgurkerei auch wieder.


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

dann sehn wir uns später.


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Ich freu mich!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> shit, die von der bike und der mountainbike verunsichern mich auch immer total, neulich war mein radl plötzlich ein alpencross fully, weil das oberrohr für ein racefully zu kurz ist und der steuerkopf zu lang. neulich wars noch ein tourenbike, da ich touren fahre wäre es das perfekte beik für mich. jetzt wo es nur noch für nen alpen-x taugt muss ichs verticken, da bei mir sowas erstmal nicht konkret geplant habe. ausserdem haben die von der bike nicht erwähnt obs ein rad für nen alpen-x mit hüttenübernachtung ist oder für übernachtungen mit gepäckshuttle und hotel und ich weiß immer noch nicht, obs nun für nord süd oder ost west ist. und ob die gabel passt weiß ich auch nicht, schließlich ist sie nicht absenkbar. tubeless fahre ich auch nicht, dafür aber verhältnismäßig breite reifen......ich bin grade etwas confused  bitte dr. fux hilf mir weiter, was mach ich mit meinem beik? isses überhaupt ein beik??


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> De Hersch kann des schon
> 
> er weis es nur noch nicht



Du bist süß..................weißt es nur noch nicht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> das kann gut sein.



Ich befürchte ............... NIEMALS


----------



## Bergwelle (6. Februar 2007)

Trail am Meer. Leider kenne ich den genauen Ort nicht.
Wer weiß wo das ist ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Februar 2007)

Was´n Schiet Leute! Ich glaub, ich hab mir ´ne Erkältung eingefangen. Sowas ist bei mir normalerweise in ein- bis maximal zwei Tagen rum, aber ich konnte heute bei dem schönen Wetter nicht biken und hab mich auch sonst nicht so gut gefühlt.  
Lichtblick: Hab seit gestern abend ein neues Ergobike (das alte hat den Start in den WP genau 21 min überlebt) und kann daher die verlorenen Punkte bestimmt bald wieder aufholen.


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was´n Schiet Leute! Ich glaub, ich hab mir ´ne Erkältung eingefangen. Sowas ist bei mir normalerweise in ein- bis maximal zwei Tagen rum, aber ich konnte heute bei dem schönen Wetter nicht biken und hab mich auch sonst nicht so gut gefühlt.
> Lichtblick: Hab seit gestern abend ein neues Ergobike (das alte hat den Start in den WP genau 21 min überlebt) und kann daher die verlorenen Punkte bestimmt bald wieder aufholen.



Na, so langsam scheint jeder dran glauben zu müssen.  Ich wünsche es keinem. Gute Besserung Kater.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Trail am Meer. Leider kenne ich den genauen Ort nicht.
> Wer weiß wo das ist ?



Habe mal gesucht. Ist in Irland.


----------



## Bergwelle (6. Februar 2007)

@ Kater : gute Besserung !!!

@ caro: Danke für den Link ! ... Du willst doch nicht etwa dort fahren ?
Die Strecke hat doch vermutlich zu wenige Steigungen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habe mal gesucht. Ist in Irland.



Grandios  Wie findest Du so was 

@Kater     Du Armer, gute Besserung Die Grippe-Gesellschaft wird größer


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Februar 2007)

der hans der kanns halt einfach...hut ab

EDIT: und das carosche hats halt einfach drauf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2007)

Ei gude wie!

Uwe: empfehle sowas (Bike von nem Kumpel, Video funzt leider nicht)



Sowas gibts in Idstein:
-ihr wisst bescheid-


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!



toll viel profil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Februar 2007)

Guten Tach
Fährt jemand am Samstag?  
Ich würde ganz gerne ne Runde drehen....nur nicht alleine


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2007)

hkn: das sind streetreifen


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: das sind streetreifen



*lachweg* der war gut


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was´n Schiet Leute! Ich glaub, ich hab mir ´ne Erkältung eingefangen. Sowas ist bei mir normalerweise in ein- bis maximal zwei Tagen rum, aber ich konnte heute bei dem schönen Wetter nicht biken und hab mich auch sonst nicht so gut gefühlt.
> Lichtblick: Hab seit gestern abend ein neues Ergobike (das alte hat den Start in den WP genau 21 min überlebt) und kann daher die verlorenen Punkte bestimmt bald wieder aufholen.



andere leute konnten bei dem schönen wetter heut auch nicht biken trotzdem gute besserung und bis zum WE isses wieder weg.


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> @ Kater : gute Besserung !!!
> 
> @ caro: Danke für den Link ! ... Du willst doch nicht etwa dort fahren ?
> Die Strecke hat doch vermutlich zu wenige Steigungen.



Stimmt, viel zu langweilig.


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Grandios  Wie findest Du so was



frag ich mich auch


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Grandios  Wie findest Du so was


Kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.....*grandios*
Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich mich das trauen würde.


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> Sowas gibts in Idstein:



legal und öffentlich??


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.....*grandios*
> Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich mich das trauen würde.



ich glaub mit grandios bist du gemeint.....zumindest wenn ich gepostet hätte


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der hans der kanns halt einfach...hut ab
> 
> EDIT: und das carosche hats halt einfach drauf



Nee nee nicht ich sondern Goggle. Und ausnahmsweise bin ich nicht gleich im Plauschfred gelandet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Februar 2007)

@Maggo      Hast Du Dich mal mit Deinem Rad ausgesprochen? Vielleicht versteht es Dich und kann Dir sagen, für was es auf der Welt ist. Ich bin sicher, daß es nur für Dich und Deine Bedürfnisse da sei will  
Vermutlich sind die Tester blöd..............


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Tach
> Fährt jemand am Samstag?
> Ich würde ganz gerne ne Runde drehen....nur nicht alleine



Wieso überlest ihr das.  
Ich würde gerne mitfahren aber mich überrollt gerade was. Fühlt sich nicht gut an. 
Habe meine neuen Pedale dran. Fährt sich besser aber noch nicht gut. Ich denk, ich muss ans Tretlager.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso? Meins fährt wenigstens ordentlich schnell (wenn es mal fährt)! Und ich kann viele Bikes testen!



ja ganz viele, zu kleine, zu weiche...




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> Uwe: empfehle sowas (Bike von nem Kumpel, Video funzt leider nicht)
> Sowas gibts in Idstein:



*Wann?*


Maggo schrieb:


> legal und öffentlich??



Stell hier in der Öffentlichkeit nicht solche Fragen. Selbstverständlich legal und öffentlich

*Wann?*


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub mit grandios bist du gemeint.....zumindest wenn ich gepostet hätte



Du hast Recht.  
OK..........-> Bild vergrößern->Name lesen->Name bei Google eingeben-> und ausnahmsweise mal nicht im Plauschfred gelandet.


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja ganz viele, zu kleine, zu weiche...


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Maggo      Hast Du Dich mal mit Deinem Rad ausgesprochen? Vielleicht versteht es Dich und kann Dir sagen, für was es auf der Welt ist. Ich bin sicher, daß es nur für Dich und Deine Bedürfnisse da sei will
> Vermutlich sind die Tester blöd..............



ich hab meinem rad jetzt mal nen tee gemacht und mal ein gutes gespräch mit ihm geführt. ich glaube es steckt in einer krise und will einfach nur bestätigt bekommen, dass es für mich das richtige ist. was nutzen einem andere mütter und deren töchter, wenn man selbst die schönste hat.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo:  
Uwe: wann kannst du denn

hab jetzt ne Klingel am Bike  endlich nicht mehr so viel bremsen aufm Trails


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wieso überlest ihr das.
> Ich würde gerne mitfahren aber mich überrollt gerade was. Fühlt sich nicht gut an.
> Habe meine neuen Pedale dran. Fährt sich besser aber noch nicht gut. Ich denk, ich muss ans Tretlager.



was überrollt dich?? isses was technisches oder auch die erkältung? zum thema:

ich werde am wochenende sprich samstag fahren. ich weiß nur noch nicht wann.


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja ganz viele, zu kleine, zu weiche...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war keine frage sondern ein denkanstoß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2007)

ich packs ja schon wieder raus...


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was überrollt dich?? isses was technisches oder auch die erkältung? zum thema:


Was technisches würde mich nerven. 
Nee, ich glaube ich begebe mich gerade in den Club der Kranken unn isch will ned


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2007)

Uwe: die Frage steht noch


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> war keine frage sondern ein denkanstoß.



 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe: die Frage steht noch




Was passiert wenn man am Rand fährt?

Bist Du das schon mal gefahren?

Wie lang ist das in allem?

Wie ist der Grip derzeit?

...

dann wird se beantwortet


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Trail am Meer. Leider kenne ich den genauen Ort nicht.
> Wer weiß wo das ist ?



Was für ein traumhaftes Bild!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

Es sieht ja schon fahrbar aus auf dem Bild...mmm...



Edit: das Bild vom Cracy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was´n Schiet Leute! Ich glaub, ich hab mir ´ne Erkältung eingefangen. Sowas ist bei mir normalerweise in ein- bis maximal zwei Tagen rum, aber ich konnte heute bei dem schönen Wetter nicht biken und hab mich auch sonst nicht so gut gefühlt.
> Lichtblick: Hab seit gestern abend ein neues Ergobike (das alte hat den Start in den WP genau 21 min überlebt) und kann daher die verlorenen Punkte bestimmt bald wieder aufholen.



Gute Besserung und viel Glück mit dem neuen Ergo!


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habe mal gesucht. Ist in Irland.



Hin will!    

War schon mal mit `nem Rad in Irland!  Da aber leider nicht...


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Tach
> Fährt jemand am Samstag?
> Ich würde ganz gerne ne Runde drehen....nur nicht alleine



Ich fahre mit go-crazy ab Oberursel Hohemark. Einmal darf man das auch für lau.


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>



Was isr denn da so lustig???


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was isr denn da so lustig???



Zu klein, zu weich....schlechter eben als das Eigene.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn man am Rand fährt? *dann fällt man, Bretter sind lose*
> Bist Du das schon mal gefahren?*japp, einmal und das sturzfrei*
> 
> Wie lang ist das in allem?*soweit ich weiß wurde mitlerweile weiter gebaut, kann ich also keine klare Aussage zu geben, evt fahr ich am WE mal vorbei (wenn die Nase es zulässt)*
> ...


.


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es sieht ja schon fahrbar aus auf dem Bild...mmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: das Bild vom Cracy



Von was redet ihr denn eigentlich?


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> .



welches Bild?


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Zu klein, zu weich....schlechter eben als das Eigene.



Diese Beschreibungen waren ja nur die unqualifizierten vom Lugga. Ich fand das Ransom nicht zu weich und es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht damit zu fahren!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2007)

Gerd: das schnelle Huhn entkommt dem Mader 
auf anraten Maggos hab ichs wieder raus genommen...komm vorbei, dann kannst dus Live sehen  ist sogar schadfrei mit deiner Tupperschüssel zu bewältigen (falls du nicht runterfällst).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2007)

Gerd: warum schaffst du dir dann keins an?


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: warum schaffst du dir dann keins an?



Im Frühjahr kann man die angeblich irgendwann mal beim Denfeld Probefahren!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2007)

Kommt immer drauf an was man unter ner Probefahrt versteht  und wann ist Frühjahr? Momentan ist es noch früh im Jahr


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

im frühjahr kann man bei denfeld das neue slayer probefaaaaahn. das würd mich fixen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2007)

machts gut ihr Leut, gn8


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit go-crazy ab Oberursel Hohemark. Einmal darf man das auch für lau.




Für lau find ich gut...  
wann geht das denn los?


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

1400 oberursel hohemark. endhaltestelle der u3.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 1400 oberursel hohemark. endhaltestelle der u3.



1400 Oberursel?! da bin ich dabei! Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter auch mit.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Februar 2007)

Tschö....
ich muss jetzt ins Bettchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

gude nacht. bis samstag....


----------



## Maggo (6. Februar 2007)

die caro hat ein neues süßes benutzerbild.


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die caro hat ein neues süßes benutzerbild.



Ich glaub ich bin die Erste überhaupt von uns. 
Ja, da war ich noch ohne Tönung goldisch. 

Edit: Nee de Lugga had aach schonn aans.

Edit2: Nee es hamm gans viele aans. 
Alle uffem beigg, wieso en des.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Februar 2007)

GN8 bis Do oder Fr


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> GN8 bis Do oder Fr



Nachd Lugga 
Ich mach mich aach ins Bett.


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Hier schneit es!  Es bleibt zwar (noch) nichts liegen, aber trotzdem iiieeeeh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2007)

wer hat denn schnee bestellt  

zum glück tauts schon widder weg   ich kanns grad net gebrauchen ...

obwohl ich schon ein wenig sehnsucht nach dem weißen zeugs hab, wo ich doch gestern erst aufm speicher rumgewühlt hab und mein snowboard kurz streichelte  ... es wartet schon seit 2 jahren auf den nächsten einsatz


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer hat denn schnee bestellt
> 
> zum glück tauts schon widder weg   ich kanns grad net gebrauchen ...
> 
> obwohl ich schon ein wenig sehnsucht nach dem weißen zeugs hab, wo ich doch gestern erst aufm speicher rumgewühlt hab und mein snowboard kurz streichelte  ... es wartet schon seit 2 jahren auf den nächsten einsatz



ich wars nicht. meinetwegen darf das auch sofort wieder schmelzen, allerdings gibtsa dann endlich wieder schönen ekelhaften schlamm.


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Hier ist es tatsächlich nochmal weiß geworden... Ich hab das aber auch nicht bestellt und hoffe, dass es schnell wieder wegschmilzt! Habe mir gestern einen Spike-Reifen gekauft und werde ihn heute vorsichtshalber anfangen einzufahren.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern einen Spike-Reifen gekauft und werde ihn heute vorsichtshalber anfangen einzufahren.


^Was willst du denn mit nur einem Spike-Reifen?   So ein Bike hat doch i.d.R. zwei Räder!


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ^Was willst du denn mit nur einem Spike-Reifen?   So ein Bike hat doch i.d.R. zwei Räder!



Ja, dachte mir, dass sich das doof anhört. Ich wollte den Freddys Revenz haben. Der ist im Versand am günstigsten. Der paßt aber nicht in den Hinterbau meines Topfuel. Als Hinterrad habe ich mir hier den Extreme am günstigsten gekauft. Beides Nokian. Der Freddy ist bestellt.


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ^Was willst du denn mit nur einem Spike-Reifen?   So ein Bike hat doch i.d.R. zwei Räder!



dem gerd seins nicht.


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

@gerd: was gabs mit dem rad??


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Hier ist es tatsächlich nochmal weiß geworden... Ich hab das aber auch nicht bestellt und hoffe, dass es schnell wieder wegschmilzt! Habe mir gestern einen Spike-Reifen gekauft und werde ihn heute vorsichtshalber anfangen einzufahren.



Na dann passt das doch mit dem Schnee, auch wenn die Reifen nix bringen bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage. Ich weis ja wie das is wenn Buwwe neu Spielsache hamm. Wenn de Gerd ehrlich ist wünscht er sich momentan sogar Eis.  

So dann werd ich mal schauen wie das Wetter in Richtung Genf so ist...


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

machs gut lugga! komm heil und gesund widder.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2007)

Hab ganz vergessen en schönen Morgen zu wünschen, das hab ich hiermit getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> machs gut lugga! komm heil und gesund widder.



Ich geb mit Müh. 

Und von wegen heil und gesund, de Fabienne  is gestern der Wasserdruckausgleichsbehälter gefüllt mit Wasser (ca. 30 kg) auf en Fuß gefallen. Auf den dicken Onkel. Natürlich spritz gewaltig Wasser wenn der Behälter fehlt. War des ne Nacht. Oje!. De dicke Onkel is heute noch dicker und irgendwie bunter. Sie will mal zum Arzt gehen, der nimmt bestimmt die Zange und demontiert den Fußnagel, aua! 

Hoffentlich fällt mir in Genf nix auf den Fuß.


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

aua!

das beweist mal wieder die these von den vielen gefährlichen unfällen im haushalt.


----------



## fUEL (7. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die farbe ist ja mal hammer  hab zwar keine ahnung ob der bei mir passt - 40 mm breite felge aber goil ist der schon



Die Farbe sieht aus wie smileykotze


----------



## fUEL (7. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was´n Schiet Leute! Ich glaub, ich hab mir ´ne Erkältung eingefangen. Sowas ist bei mir normalerweise in ein- bis maximal zwei Tagen rum, aber ich konnte heute bei dem schönen Wetter nicht biken und hab mich auch sonst nicht so gut gefühlt.
> Lichtblick: Hab seit gestern abend ein neues Ergobike (das alte hat den Start in den WP genau 21 min überlebt) und kann daher die verlorenen Punkte bestimmt bald wieder aufholen.



Gute Besserung und wx ( werd xsund)


----------



## fUEL (7. Februar 2007)

Moinsen zusamme 

Hab viel Ar......t und ergo wenig plauschzeit


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dem gerd seins nicht.





Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: was gabs mit dem rad??



Das Klackern kam von der Felge. Soll irgendetwas von dort sein, wo die Felge zusammenstößt. Die Nabe ist also ok und wird jetzt umgespeicht. Zahlen muß erstmal ich,  wegen Kulanz wird aber nochmal gefragt. Leihhinterrad ist schon im Bike.


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na dann passt das doch mit dem Schnee, auch wenn die Reifen nix bringen bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage. Ich weis ja wie das is wenn Buwwe neu Spielsache hamm. Wenn de Gerd ehrlich ist wünscht er sich momentan sogar Eis.
> 
> So dann werd ich mal schauen wie das Wetter in Richtung Genf so ist...



Laß Dich nicht unter kriegen!  Und laß mir die Finger von den schweizer Mädels!!!


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich geb mit Müh.
> 
> Und von wegen heil und gesund, de Fabienne  is gestern der Wasserdruckausgleichsbehälter gefüllt mit Wasser (ca. 30 kg) auf en Fuß gefallen. Auf den dicken Onkel. Natürlich spritz gewaltig Wasser wenn der Behälter fehlt. War des ne Nacht. Oje!. De dicke Onkel is heute noch dicker und irgendwie bunter. Sie will mal zum Arzt gehen, der nimmt bestimmt die Zange und demontiert den Fußnagel, aua!
> 
> Hoffentlich fällt mir in Genf nix auf den Fuß.



Gute Besserung an Fabienne! Drücke ihr die Daumen, dass der Nagel nicht entfernt werden muß!!!


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moinsen zusamme
> 
> Hab viel Ar......t und ergo wenig plauschzeit



 Lieber viel Arbeit, als keine! Ja, ja:   ... Aber trotzdem, es wird bestimmt wieder besser.   Du sagtest doch, dass gerade sehr viele Messen sind. Dann noch die übliche Routine-Arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Oha, ich verstehe, heute muß ich mich mal wieder mit mir selbst unterhalten. Ist nicht so schlimm, ich bin eh wahnsinnig witzig und geistreich! Ich unterhalte mich gern mir mir!!  Du, ich muß Dir was erzählen! Dieser Maggo, weißt Du der muß mir irgendwie sein Plattenabonnement untergejubelt haben.  Muß wohl am Sonntag bei der CTF gewesen sein. Habe mich zwar bemüht ihn nicht zu nah herankommen zulassen, aber er ließ sich einfach nicht abschütteln... Nun weiß ich auch warum!  Heute Mittag, bei meiner täglichen Eltvillenochda-Prüfung, geht mir doch noch in Biebrich die Luft außem Hinterrad!!!  Manchmal lernt man ja aus Fehlern. Und manchmal sogar ich! Nach meinen gestrigen Erlebnissen hatte ich also Luftpumpe, Flicken und Ersatzschlauch dabei! Eigentlich wollte ich lieber Flicken. Mußte dann aber feststellen, dass die gestern beim Radwechsel die Pannenmilch im Mantel gelassen haben. Flicken hätte also keinen Sinn gemacht. Habe erstmal einen riesigen Dorn aus dem Mantel gezogen und dann den neuen Schlauch hinein. Meine Mittagspause reichte dann nur noch bis Walluf und zurück. Jetzt mache ich mir natürlich auch sorgen, ob Eltville überhaupt noch da ist!?! War heute vielleicht einer von euch schon mal da???


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Aah, wie schön!  Ich habe wieder 31%.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt mache ich mir natürlich auch sorgen, ob Eltville überhaupt noch da ist!?! War heute vielleicht einer von euch schon mal da???



also ich nicht 

mir ist gestern das WB kaputt gegangen...habs zwar flicken können, bin nun aber auf der suche nach nem neuen...dabei hab ich eigentlich grad kein geld für sowas


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also ich nicht
> 
> mir ist gestern das WB kaputt gegangen...habs zwar flicken können, bin nun aber auf der suche nach nem neuen...dabei hab ich eigentlich grad kein geld für sowas



was ist ein WB???


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also ich nicht
> 
> mir ist gestern das WB kaputt gegangen...habs zwar flicken können, bin nun aber auf der suche nach nem neuen...dabei hab ich eigentlich grad kein geld für sowas



Schade! 

Wasserbett? Was hasdn gemacht??  Im Schlafzimmer Bunny-Hop geübt?

Wenn ich Dir erzählen würde, wieviel Geld ich in den letzten Tagen für mein Hobby ausgegeben habe, würdest Du mich für noch bekloppter halten! Mir wird selbst als schwindlig, wenn ich daran denke...


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oha, ich verstehe, heute muß ich mich mal wieder mit mir selbst unterhalten. Ist nicht so schlimm, ich bin eh wahnsinnig witzig und geistreich! Ich unterhalte mich gern mir mir!!  Du, ich muß Dir was erzählen! Dieser Maggo, weißt Du der muß mir irgendwie sein Plattenabonnement untergejubelt haben.  Muß wohl am Sonntag bei der CTF gewesen sein. Habe mich zwar bemüht ihn nicht zu nah herankommen zulassen, aber er ließ sich einfach nicht abschütteln... Nun weiß ich auch warum!  Heute Mittag, bei meiner täglichen Eltvillenochda-Prüfung, geht mir doch noch in Biebrich die Luft außem Hinterrad!!!  Manchmal lernt man ja aus Fehlern. Und manchmal sogar ich! Nach meinen gestrigen Erlebnissen hatte ich also Luftpumpe, Flicken und Ersatzschlauch dabei! Eigentlich wollte ich lieber Flicken. Mußte dann aber feststellen, dass die gestern beim Radwechsel die Pannenmilch im Mantel gelassen haben. Flicken hätte also keinen Sinn gemacht. Habe erstmal einen riesigen Dorn aus dem Mantel gezogen und dann den neuen Schlauch hinein. Meine Mittagspause reichte dann nur noch bis Walluf und zurück. Jetzt mache ich mir natürlich auch sorgen, ob Eltville überhaupt noch da ist!?! War heute vielleicht einer von euch schon mal da???




kannst du dich erinnern, dass ich meine wertungskarte in deinen rucksack gesteckt hab??!! an deiner stelle würde ich mal in die linke neoprentasche deines rucksacks schauen, ob da das plattenabo versteckt ist. eins ist klar: verschenks an wen anders oder werfs aus dem fenster, ich brauchs nicht zurück.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schade!
> 
> Wasserbett? Was hasdn gemacht??  Im Schlafzimmer Bunny-Hop geübt?
> 
> Wenn ich Dir erzählen würde, wieviel Geld ich in den letzten Tagen für mein Hobby ausgegeben habe, würdest Du mich für noch bekloppter halten! Mir wird selbst als schwindlig, wenn ich daran denke...



erzähl mal....


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> erzähl mal....



Zwei Nokian Spikereifen, XT-Kurbel, -Kassette, -Kette, -Bremsscheiben(2), -Bremsbeläge von Tr!ckstuff, XTR-Schaltzugsatz, 24er Kartons Gel und Riegel und noch etliche Kleinteile...


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

Bremsscheiben(2),  

weil defekt oder weil größer???


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> Bremsscheiben(2),
> 
> weil defekt oder weil größer???



Meine sind schon weggebremst.  Nein, nein. 

Ich hatte mir vor ca. zwei Jahren einen neuen Laufradsatz gekauft. Ich wollte schon an meinem Hardtail UST nutzen. Und weil ich mir auch schon zu dieser Zeit vorstellen konnte einmal ein neues Rad mit Scheibenbremse zu kaufen, habe ich die Felgenbremsenfelgen mit den Scheibenbremsennaben gewählt. Nun kann ich sie auf beiden Rädern nutzen!


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

haste das schon ausprobiert??? oftmals passt das aufgrund nabentoleranzen nur mit erhöhtem aufwand.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schade!
> 
> Wasserbett? Was hasdn gemacht??  Im Schlafzimmer Bunny-Hop geübt?



hab nix gemacht...schweißnaht an ner ecke gerissen


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> haste das schon ausprobiert??? oftmals passt das aufgrund nabentoleranzen nur mit erhöhtem aufwand.



 Ne, noch nicht...  

Die 180er Sechsloch-Bremsscheiben gibt es erst seit wenigen Monaten von Shimano.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute Mittag, bei meiner täglichen Eltvillenochda-Prüfung, geht mir doch noch in Biebrich die Luft außem Hinterrad!!!  Manchmal lernt man ja aus Fehlern. Und manchmal sogar ich! Nach meinen gestrigen Erlebnissen hatte ich also Luftpumpe, Flicken und Ersatzschlauch dabei! Eigentlich wollte ich lieber Flicken. Mußte dann aber feststellen, dass die gestern beim Radwechsel die Pannenmilch im Mantel gelassen haben. Flicken hätte also keinen Sinn gemacht. Habe erstmal einen riesigen Dorn aus dem Mantel gezogen und dann den neuen Schlauch hinein. Meine Mittagspause reichte dann nur noch bis Walluf und zurück. Jetzt mache ich mir natürlich auch sorgen, ob Eltville überhaupt noch da ist!?! War heute vielleicht einer von euch schon mal da???


War vorhin noch da. Konnte es zwar nur in der Vorbeifahrt auf der Autobahn im Niesel sehen, aber es sah sehr vorhanden aus. Kannst dich also beruhigen, du fährst morgen in kein großes schwarzes Loch.  

Meine Erkältung hat sich übrigens wieder verflüchtigt. Bin zwar noch nicht ganz wieder auf dem Damm, aber gestern ´ne viertel Stunde mit den Katzen spielen und ´ne halbe Stunde das Ergo einweihen hat den Kreislauf in Schwung gebracht und die Genesung beschleunigt.

@fUEL: Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du für morgen was planst, aber ich werd diesmal vorraussichtlich nicht dabei sein. Erstens würd ich mir die Schnee/Matsch/Eis-Schlacht morgen gern sparen und zweitens weiß ich nicht, ob ich morgen schon wieder kalte Höhenmeter machen will. Werde daher entweder hier in der Ecke ´ne Runde fahren, flach was rollen oder gar nur auf den Ergo hüpfen.


----------



## fUEL (7. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> War vorhin noch da. Konnte es zwar nur in der Vorbeifahrt auf der Autobahn im Niesel sehen, aber es sah sehr vorhanden aus. Kannst dich also beruhigen, du fährst morgen in kein großes schwarzes Loch.
> 
> Meine Erkältung hat sich übrigens wieder verflüchtigt. Bin zwar noch nicht ganz wieder auf dem Damm, aber gestern ´ne viertel Stunde mit den Katzen spielen und ´ne halbe Stunde das Ergo einweihen hat den Kreislauf in Schwung gebracht und die Genesung beschleunigt.
> 
> @fUEL: Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du für morgen was planst, aber ich werd diesmal vorraussichtlich nicht dabei sein. Erstens würd ich mir die Schnee/Matsch/Eis-Schlacht morgen gern sparen und zweitens weiß ich nicht, ob ich morgen schon wieder kalte Höhenmeter machen will. Werde daher entweder hier in der Ecke ´ne Runde fahren, flach was rollen oder gar nur auf den Ergo hüpfen.



Da krischt de Peter die eiskalte Packung Höhemeter uffgelade. Da fahr ich am beste mit dem Crosser, ich jeden Berg doppelt und bergab derf er mich dann im Trail aach ma üwwerhole


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, noch nicht...
> 
> Die 180er Sechsloch-Bremsscheiben gibt es erst seit wenigen Monaten von Shimano.



vorsichtshalber mal das hier ordern. http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Bremse+Disc/Disc+Shims


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> War vorhin noch da. Konnte es zwar nur in der Vorbeifahrt auf der Autobahn im Niesel sehen, aber es sah sehr vorhanden aus. Kannst dich also beruhigen, du fährst morgen in kein großes schwarzes Loch.


 Vielen Dank für die Info!  Vielleicht kann ich mich ja trotzdem heute Abend nochmal motivieren. Schaumermal, wie naß es später ist.


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Meine Erkältung hat sich übrigens wieder verflüchtigt. Bin zwar noch nicht ganz wieder auf dem Damm, aber gestern ´ne viertel Stunde mit den Katzen spielen und ´ne halbe Stunde das Ergo einweihen hat den Kreislauf in Schwung gebracht und die Genesung beschleunigt.
> ...


 Geht ja wirklich so schnell bei Dir!


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Da krischt de Peter die eiskalte Packung Höhemeter uffgelade. Da fahr ich am beste mit dem Crosser, ich jeden Berg doppelt und bergab derf er mich dann im Trail aach ma üwwerhole



Aha, Du bist Dir sicher, dass er hier nicht mitliest! Ob er bei Deiner Ankündigung wohl sonst noch mitkäme...


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vorsichtshalber mal das hier ordern. http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/MTB/Bremse+Disc/Disc+Shims



Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geht ja wirklich so schnell bei Dir!


Geht das. Bin immer schon ein Schnell-Heiler. War in den letzten 5 Jahren vielleicht insgesamt mal 5-6 Tage so krank, daß ich ins Bett mußte. Ansonsten sind leichte Geschichten bei mir in 1-2 Tagen erledigt. Biken stärkt das Imunsystem!


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

gude crazy: schon feierabend oder berufschule??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie!

Maggo: was heißt hier schon...

Gerd: 2600e


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

gude maggo


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

wenn wir schon dabei sind

V10






bis zu 254 mm federweg

V11


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn wir schon dabei sind
> 
> V10
> 
> ...



Geile Farbe, aber keine Enduro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

des santa cruz iss schick, des spezi ausverkauft.


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude maggo



gude hkn.


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des santa cruz iss schick, des spezi ausverkauft.



Trotzdem nix zum Hochfahren. Wie wäre es denn damit:


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des spezi ausverkauft.


Ich dacht´ nur das SL in Gerd´s Größe?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geile Farbe, aber keine Enduro...



stimmt, aber eins was man richtig bergab quälen kann...ok, bis ich die grenzen von dem bike ausgelotet hab, muß ich bestimmt 20 mal das höschen wechseln   oder wahrscheinlich werd ich wohl nicht wirklich bis an die grenze vorstossen können...


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich dacht´ nur das SL in Gerd´s Größe?



nee nur GERDs SL  andere bekommen bestimmt noch das ein oder andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

ich hab neulich mal bei irgendenm online händler gesehen, dass es diese saison ausverkauft ist.....alle größen. vielleicht gibts ja noch "restbestände" aber ich denke mal, dass es nicht mehr so einfach ist eins zu bekommen.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Trotzdem nix zum Hochfahren. Wie wäre es denn damit:



naja weiß nicht...das ist doch auch wieder so nen zwitter...so ich kann nix richtig...und das zu RM preisen...


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Trotzdem nix zum Hochfahren. Wie wäre es denn damit:


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

ok ich hab nix gesagt...so von schräg vorne...wobei der dämpfer hínten schon einen nicht wirklich idealen platz hat (dreck usw.)


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

auch nett


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> auch nett





> ...wobei der dämpfer hínten schon einen nicht wirklich idealen platz hat (dreck usw.)


  

das wiplash iss ungeeignet.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das wiplash iss ungeeignet.



ja weiß auch nicht warum die hersteller zur zeit es so schick finden den dämpfer dem dreck direkt auszusetzen


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

ich halte das mit dem dreckbeschuss für übertrieben, es gibt genügend vorrichtungen um dem ein ende zu machen. wenn ich dafür vorteile habe wie ne komplett versenkbare sastü oder nen flaschenhalter solls mir recht sein, wenns kinematisch bedingt ist erst recht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Februar 2007)

find ich auch nett, auch wenn der Service mies zu sein scheint


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

wer soll das bezahlen ? wer hat so viel geld? wer hat soviel pinkle pinke wer hat das bestellt?

ausserdem gefällt mir die graue anpinselung am hinterbau überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer soll das bezahlen ? wer hat so viel geld? wer hat soviel pinkle pinke wer hat das bestellt?
> 
> ausserdem gefällt mir die graue anpinselung am hinterbau überhaupt nicht.



na, maggo fängst de schonn a schunkellieder zu singe.  

des grau sieht so aus als wär nur grundierung druff.


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> na, maggo fängst de schonn a schunkellieder zu singe.
> 
> des grau sieht so aus als wär nur grundierung druff.



ja un des obwohl oder gerade weil ich noch auf der a*****   bin. ich will jetzt heim.

und das mit der farbe siehst du genau wie ich.


----------



## fUEL (7. Februar 2007)

Ich mach ma nen neuen Thread hier auf unner ffm un umland


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich mach ma nen neuen Thread hier auf unner ffm un umland



wasn fer aanen?


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

frach ich mich aach unn nix passiert.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Februar 2007)

und ich erst  bestimmt sowas in die Richtung "Do 14uhr ab Hohemark" oder so


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und ich erst  bestimmt sowas in die Richtung "Do 14uhr ab Hohemark" oder so



Aha, ne, was ganz annernes...


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

de frank iss mit seim thema durch. ich wills aber nicht vollmüllen, deshalb hier, da das nicht weiter auffällt.

@frank: du solltest ausserdem beleidigt drüber sein, das jemand mit so nem schlechten geschmack (stichwort strike sattel) bei dir in den laden kommt.


----------



## fUEL (7. Februar 2007)

Kann den jemand ins Rennradforum verlinken?

Bitte !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

sorry, da bin ich leider nicht registriert.


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

Haben wir hier überhaupt `nen Rennradler?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Februar 2007)

nicht das ich wüsste


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Haben wir hier überhaupt `nen Rennradler?



na dich gerd 

mal was anderes...wie stehts bei euch mit lust zum biken? wollte heute eigentlich, aber der schneematsch hat mich ziemlich abgeturned


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Februar 2007)

Bin die Rodelpiste die nicht berodelbar war ein paar mal (hoch und) runter gefahren  Tour...naja, bei dem Matschkram da


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

ich finds auch ätzend, aber was will man machen....? ich freu mich aufs WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Februar 2007)

Ich auch, endlich mal wieder ausschlafen und evt roll ich dann mal gemütlich nach Idstein und guck mal wies da aussieht 


...egal wie toll die andern Bikes zu sein scheinen, ich find das Torque immernoch klasse und super durchdacht  es lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe mehr


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gal wie toll die andern Bikes zu sein scheinen, ich find das Torque immernoch klasse und super durchdacht  es lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe mehr



ist doch prima...ich mag meins auch ziemlich und du bekommst für das geld ja auch ein gutes bike...


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na dich gerd
> 
> mal was anderes...wie stehts bei euch mit lust zum biken? wollte heute eigentlich, aber der schneematsch hat mich ziemlich abgeturned





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bin die Rodelpiste die nicht berodelbar war ein paar mal (hoch und) runter gefahren  Tour...naja, bei dem Matschkram da





Maggo schrieb:


> ich finds auch ätzend, aber was will man machen....? ich freu mich aufs WE.



Ich war eben nochmal Draußen: Einkaufen und schaun, ob Eltville wirklich noch da ist. Der Kater hatte Recht,  es ist wirklich noch da.  Schnee/-match ist hier überhaupt keinThema. Am Rhein zwischen Walluf und Eltville hatte ich auch quasi nur eine Pfütze. Und zwar von Walluf bis Eltville... Wenigstens wurde es nicht von oben Naß!


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

hmm, bei mir ist halt nur matschig...aber ich müßte unbedingt mich auf den bock schwingen. kann ja net sein das ich die woche über nicht einmal fahre...


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2007)

was iss hier nur widder (nicht)los??

@hkn: nochmal thema 24h rennen. wir bräuchten da wohl bestimmt noch ein paar leute für drumherum! lust?? anfeuern und ähnliches.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hkn: nochmal thema 24h rennen. wir bräuchten da wohl bestimmt noch ein paar leute für drumherum! lust?? anfeuern und ähnliches.



ich wollte da schon hin biken...aber halt keine 24 stunden bleiben...anfeuern ist natürlich ehrensache


----------



## fUEL (7. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich wollte da schon hin biken...aber halt keine 24 stunden bleiben...anfeuern ist natürlich ehrensache



isch freu mich druff ...... muss nur jetzt auch ma schnell und ned nur ausdauernd trainieren.. abber bei dem matsch...........meue wirds nasssssssss


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich wollte da schon hin biken...aber halt keine 24 stunden bleiben...anfeuern ist natürlich ehrensache



..und wie sieht es mit intensiver psychologischer Betreuung der ausgezehrten Wettkampfteilnehmer aus?


----------



## fUEL (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ..und wie sieht es mit intensiver psychologischer Betreuung der ausgezehrten Wettkampfteilnehmer aus?



wo sinn die Frauenbeauftrachten???


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> isch freu mich druff ...... muss nur jetzt auch ma schnell und ned nur ausdauernd trainieren.. abber bei dem matsch...........meue wirds nasssssssss



freue mich auch!  Trainiere bei dem Matsch aber auch gerne mein GA hier am Rhein...  Da übe ich zumindest mal auch bei Dunkelheit `ne Zeit lang `nen großen Gang zu drücken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> wo sinn die Frauenbeauftrachten???



weil ich nicht /innen geschrieben hab?!


----------



## fUEL (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> weil ich nicht /innen geschrieben hab?!



How ever


----------



## fUEL (7. Februar 2007)

Wie findsd de denn die Krimigeschicht??


----------



## fUEL (7. Februar 2007)

o.k, dann gn 8


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie findsd de denn die Krimigeschicht??



absolut abartig! Habe schon erlebt, dass auch Leute mit viel Geld klauen. Die machen das wohl wegen des Thrills... Aber so einen Raub?

Hoffentlich war das Rad gestohlen!


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> wo sinn die Frauenbeauftrachten???



Die sinn krank unn könne ned lang am BC sitze.


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die sinn krank unn könne ned lang am BC sitze.



Oje, dann muß es werglich schlimm sei!!!  

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ..und wie sieht es mit intensiver psychologischer Betreuung der ausgezehrten Wettkampfteilnehmer aus?



logo, geh ich mit dir auch ne runde nudeln essen


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> o.k, dann gn 8


GN8 frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die sinn krank unn könne ned lang am BC sitze.



jo jo jo jo carosche in the hood...auch von mc hkn gute besserung...live geschickt per i-net in dein bario


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

GN8


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Guden


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

moije.


----------



## fUEL (8. Februar 2007)

Moin zusamme
Hierma gute Besserung an das Krankenkollektiv der Taunusplauscher etc 

Werdet widda xsund , kinners! 

Goethe tot schiller tot und mir is aach schoo üwwel, ohweia


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Februar 2007)

Morsche,
guude Besserung an die Krankenstationen; ich schütz mich z.Z. mit Nixbiken dagegen , had aber annere Nebewärgunge wie Unausgeglichenheit, Muskelerschlaffunge und Sauerstoffmangel 

Ich seh Lischt am Ende des A*****stunnels (un es is hoffentdlisch ned die Logomodief)

Bis demnächst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen MTK-Cube,

Du hier? Um diese Zeit? 

Edit: Es ist bestimmt nicht die Lok.


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Es schneit von Bad Soden bis Biebrich. Wird im Taunus sicherlich zumindest mal ziemlich matschig sein...


----------



## fUEL (8. Februar 2007)

Nun die fast Rhetorische Frage:
Wer kommt heut mittach mit zum Biken.

1430 Saalburg 

Gemütliche Runde mit ein Paar hm und vor allem schleimigen Trails.

Peter der Schwager und meinereiner nehmen gerne noch jemanden mit


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nun die fast Rhetorische Frage:
> Wer kommt heut mittach mit zum Biken.
> 
> 1430 Saalburg
> ...



muß a*******...


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)




----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

gude


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


>



zeitreform!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zeitreform!


Revolution!


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

los gehts......gibts beim biketreff eigentlich situationen in denen es eine spikepflicht bedingt?? ich hab glaub ich diese saison keine lust noch welche zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

meine liegen brav neben dem bike...überlege mir die mal drauf zu basteln...nur um sagen zu können das ich drauf hatte ;-)


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

naja, dafür ist mein budget schon irgendwie überbelastet!


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

@hirsch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261028


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> los gehts......gibts beim biketreff eigentlich situationen in denen es eine spikepflicht bedingt?? ich hab glaub ich diese saison keine lust noch welche zu kaufen.


Nicht für den gesamten Biketreff, aber es sagen dann einige Guides vorher an, wenn sie nur Leute mit Spikes mitnehmen. Es gibt aber auch immer mindestens eine Gruppe ohne Spikes. Persönlich weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich am Samstag fahre und ob dann mit oder ohne.


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

wenn jetzt wenigstens ne tendenz da wäre das es sich lohnen würde, sprich halt mal mindestens zwei drei wochen schnee und eis bis in die niederungen, wäre das was anderes....so isses mir einfach zuviel aufwand.


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Beim stöbern findet man schon attraktive Dinge. Wie zum Beispiel Filme zum 24h Rennen in Duisburg. Hier der Link


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Beim stöbern findet man schon attraktive Dinge. Wie zum Beispiel Filme zum 24h Rennen in Duisburg. Hier der Link



In dem Film sieht es nach einer ziemlich langweiligen Strecke aus.

Puh, bin ganz heißer. Habe mir mal eine unserer Azubienchen vorgenommen. Irgendwie können die gar nicht alleine bleiben, am Schluß waren es drei...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Februar 2007)

Ei gude wie!

Maggo: ich werd mir für den Winter auch keine Spikes zulegen, dann doch lieber für den Sommer ein weiches Bike


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In dem Film sieht es nach einer ziemlich langweiligen Strecke aus.
> 
> Puh, bin ganz heißer. Habe mir mal eine unserer Azubienchen vorgenommen. Irgendwie können die gar nicht alleine bleiben, am Schluß waren es drei...



Brauch man bei einem 24h Rennen eine aufregende Strecke. Naja, ok nur fahren macht Euch nicht so viel Spaß.  

Lull die Azubienen nicht so ein. Die sind Deinem Charme noch nicht gewachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Brauch man bei einem 24h Rennen eine aufregende Strecke. Naja, ok nur fahren macht Euch nicht so viel Spaß.
> 
> Lull die Azubienen nicht so ein. Die sind Deinem Charme noch nicht gewachsen.



Bei den Azubienchen beschränkt sich mein Charme auf das Fachliche (wäre ich sonst heißer?)! Und überhaupt, willst Du etwa behaupten, Du könntest meinem Charme gewachsen sein???     

Wie sagtest Du, Dein Benutzerbild ist aus der tönungsfreien Zeit?!


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei den Azubienchen beschränkt sich mein Charme auf das Fachliche (wäre ich sonst heißer?)! Und überhaupt, willst Du etwa behaupten, Du könntest meinem Charme gewachsen sein???


Ich bin nicht nur Feinem Charme gewachsen. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Wie sagtest Du, Dein Benutzerbild ist aus der tönungsfreien Zeit?!



Inzwischen nicht mehr.


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Inzwischen nicht mehr.



Sieht geil nach Action und Leiden aus!  Meine von den Taunustrails sehen viel langweiliger aus...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

...


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...



Ja, bitte?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

och nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och nix



ach so! ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In dem Film sieht es nach einer ziemlich langweiligen Strecke aus.


Ist zumindest technisch auch ziemlich langweilg. Spätestens nachts um 3 ist man aber für jede Vereinfachung der Fahrt sehr dankbar und freut sich drüber. Noch dazu ist die Strecke im Landschaftspark optisch sehr ansprechend, sogar nachts!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach so! ...



gelle


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ist zumindest technisch auch ziemlich langweilg. Spätestens nachts um 3 ist man aber für jede Vereinfachung der Fahrt sehr dankbar und freut sich drüber. Noch dazu ist die Strecke im Landschaftspark optisch sehr ansprechend, sogar nachts!



Hört sich als Einstieg geeigneter als Balduistein an.


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

warst du schon in balduinstein??


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hört sich als Einstieg geeigneter als Balduistein an.


Jein. Balduinsterin war streckenmäßig etwas schwieriger, dafür von der Atmosphähre deutlich lockerer. In Duibsurg hast du auf einer 7km-Strecke halt mit 300 Fahrern (immer einer pro Team auf der Strecke) gekämpft, in Balduinstein einer 4 km-Strecke mit 27 Fahrern und in Duisburg wurde teilweise sehr rücksichtslos gefahren.

*Habt ihr eigentlich schon mitbekommen, daß die Location für das Rennen 2007 nicht mehr Badiunstein, sondern Hohenstein ist?*


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> *Habt ihr eigentlich schon mitbekommen, daß die Location für das Rennen 2007 nicht mehr Badiunstein, sondern Hohenstein ist?*



jep, mir isses letztlich egal, da ich wieder mal weder die eine noch die andere strecke kenne.


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warst du schon in balduinstein??


Nein.


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jein. Balduinsterin war streckenmäßig etwas schwieriger, dafür von der Atmosphähre deutlich lockerer. In Duibsurg hast du auf einer 7km-Strecke halt mit 300 Fahrern (immer einer pro Team auf der Strecke) gekämpft, in Balduinstein einer 4 km-Strecke mit 27 Fahrern und in Duisburg wurde teilweise sehr rücksichtslos gefahren.
> 
> *Habt ihr eigentlich schon mitbekommen, daß die Location für das Rennen 2007 nicht mehr Badiunstein, sondern Hohenstein ist?*


Ne, hatte ich noch nicht mitbekommen. Heißt das, dass dann auch die letztjährige Hauptplattenstrecke nicht dabei ist?

Ich glaube uns Plauschern, ist die Lockerheit und Rücksichtnahme viel wichtiger!!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, hatte ich noch nicht mitbekommen. Heißt das, dass dann auch die letztjährige Hauptplattenstrecke nicht dabei ist?


Der Teil dann natürlich nicht. Aber man weiß ja noch nicht genau, wie die neue Strecke sein wird. Gibt zwar auf der Veranstalterhomepage schon die neue Strecke, aber noch keine aussagekräftigen Fotos dazu. Hab eben die letzte halbe Stunde meiner Ergo-Einheit zwei Runden vor dem Balduinstein 06-Film abgespult und muß sagen, die alte Strecke war wirklich schön.


----------



## fUEL (8. Februar 2007)

Es war totgeil heut im Taunus. Zwischen 5 und 25 cm Schnee, an wenigen Stellen auch noch etwas Eis drunter.

Wir haben an vielen Stellen den jungfräulichen Schnee mit unseren Spuren versehen.
Der Schnee ist extrem nass und es rollt keinen Milimeter ohne Muskelkraft. - nicht ma auf dem Trail bergab in dunkler Nacht auf dem jungfräulichen weissen Trail, einfach geil.( grüner Balken)

Die 785 hm heute waren extrem anstrengend, so wie nach der Beinpresse brennen die Oberschenkel.
Der Peter war meist gut zu Fuß aber es war saulustig, er hatte übrischens am Dienstach GEburtstag (54)


Saalburg war übrigens gesperrt, sodaß wir ab Hohemark gestartet sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> *Habt ihr eigentlich schon mitbekommen, daß die Location für das Rennen 2007 nicht mehr Badiunstein, sondern Hohenstein ist?*



Jetzt weiß ich es, danke.


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Es war totgeil heut im Taunus. Zwischen 5 und 25 cm Schnee, an wenigen Stellen auch noch etwas Eis drunter.
> ......


  Ob ich morgen wieder fit bin.  Wohl eher nicht.  Wie lange bleibt der Schnee da oben, was meint Ihr?


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ob ich morgen wieder fit bin.  Wohl eher nicht.  Wie lange bleibt der Schnee da oben, was meint Ihr?



Du könntest Samstag bei gc mitfahren!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Februar 2007)

Hier das Feldbergvideo ansehen/runterladen und bei nächster Gelegenheit dann die Strecke suchen


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

ich tu mal bremse entlüften und kb wechseln. bis später.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Februar 2007)

jo Maggo, bis morgen dann


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du könntest Samstag bei gc mitfahren!



ich könnt das auch, wenn ich nicht schon am ar*** wäre bis ich bei der hohemark bin


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich könnt das auch, wenn ich nicht schon am ar*** wäre bis ich bei der hohemark bin



ach Quatsch! Da bist Du dann gerade warm und kannst richtig Gas geben!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach Quatsch! Da bist Du dann gerade warm und kannst richtig Gas geben!!!



nee, nee ich heiß ja nicht SK, Frank oder Gerd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du könntest Samstag bei gc mitfahren!



 Erst ist mal Schongang angesagt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Erst ist mal Schongang angesagt.



Das sag ich mir auch immer, und am Ende wars dann doch n 165er Pulsschnitt auf 80km


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> jo Maggo, bis morgen dann



was willst du mir sagen?? dass du früh ins bett musst, oder dass ich langsam in solchen sachen bin???ich bin handwerksgeselle....


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Erst ist mal Schongang angesagt.



Genau, es ist ja auch erst Donnerstag!


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee, nee ich heiß ja nicht SK, Frank oder Gerd...



Genau, Du heißt hkn (nur zu Deiner Info)!


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das sag ich mir auch immer, und am Ende wars dann doch n 165er Pulsschnitt auf 80km



Nee, wirklich nicht. Dazu bin ich zu schlapp. Muss erst mal überhaupt auf's Rad kommen. Momentan finde es noch anstrengend von der Küche ins Wohnzimmer zu tigern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Februar 2007)

eigentlich wär ich schon im Bett...hab nur noch schnell geguckt wanns wieder Urlaubsgeld gibt (Torque und so)


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, wirklich nicht. Dazu bin ich zu schlapp. Muss erst mal überhaupt auf's Rad kommen. Momentan finde es noch anstrengend von der Küche ins Wohnzimmer zu tigern.



ach herrje, muß ich das wieder tun:

Darf ich Dich tragen?!


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was willst du mir sagen?? dass du früh ins bett musst, oder dass ich langsam in solchen sachen bin???ich bin handwerksgeselle....



Was'n fürn Handwerk?


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach herrje, muß ich das wieder tun:
> 
> Darf ich Dich tragen?!



Nein, Du must es nicht tun.

Aber nur, wenn Du mich besser als Dein Bike behandelst.


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was'n fürn Handwerk?



3,5 jahre ausbildung zum radio&fernsehtechniker danach direkt seit 6jahren veranstaltungstechnik. shit es sind schon 7........jetzt weiß ich endlich,weshalb ich so demotiviert bin.


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Ich mach mich mal auf die Couch.


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn Du mich besser als Dein Bike behandelst.



da gehört nicht viel dazu.....


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da gehört nicht viel dazu.....



Stimmt..........und weg


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, Du must es nicht tun.
> 
> Aber nur, wenn Du mich besser als Dein Bike behandelst.





Maggo schrieb:


> da gehört nicht viel dazu.....



Mein Bike putze und Öle ich, tausche liebevoll Verschleißteile, reibe sanft Wachs darauf und reite es täglich!  Für nichts anderes verwende ich soviel Zeit und für nichts anderes gebe ich so viel Geld aus...


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

@gerd: scheint zu funktionieren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125058


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Bike putze und Öle ich, tausche liebevoll Verschleißteile, reibe sanft Wachs darauf und reite es täglich!  Für nichts anderes verwende ich soviel Zeit und für nichts anderes gebe ich so viel Geld aus...



und das andere wo trek draufsteht fährst du!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Februar 2007)

Gerd: für schlafen geht bei mir mehr Zeit drauf (mal vom Arbeiten abgesehen), ansonsten passt das soweit 
Und ich leg mich jetzt mal in die Kissen, mit 7:30h gehts mir einfach besser als mit 6:30h schlaf


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2007)

n8


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: scheint zu funktionieren:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125058



Na dann: Nur zu! Vielleicht hole ich mir dann auch mal die günstigeren Reifen, danke für den Link!


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

günstiger und leichter. ich hatte mal ne fehllieferung nobby ust 2,25 die dinger haben satte 800gramm gewigen!


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Februar 2007)

N'abend Uwe, Gerd und Peter,

ich les mal die letzten 2-3 Seiten...


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

du hast mich vergessen!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen
bin wieder da, aber gleich wieder weg.


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

gude, machs gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> bin wieder da, aber gleich wieder weg.



Trotzdem schön, dass Du da bist!

Und schön, dass Carsten mal wieder Zeit zum lesen hat!

Und schön, dass Maggo dem Fred treu ist!

Und schön, dass Peter trotz Krankheit Zeit für Fred hat!

Und schön, dass sich caroka auf der Couch erholt!

Und schön, dass hkn später nochmal vorbei schaut!

Und schön, dass Frank heute frischen Schnee gepflügt hat!

Und schön, dass CR sich immer noch heiß auf sein Torque freut!

Und schön, dass der Kater uns weiterhin mit allerlei Infos versorgt!

Und schön, dass der Fux trotz seines Stresses noch Zeit für uns hat!

Und schön, dass es euch alle gibt!!!


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Trotzdem schön, dass Du da bist!
> 
> Und schön, dass Carsten mal wieder Zeit zum lesen hat!
> 
> ...




yeah!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Februar 2007)

Seid Gegrüßt, Unwiderstehliche Plauscher 

Bin fertig................mit Lesen..................überhaupt 

Danke Maggo, erklär mir dann, was ich machen muß


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen MTK-Cube,
> 
> Du hier? Um diese Zeit?
> 
> Edit: Es ist bestimmt nicht die Lok.


Heut morgen ging unser Festnetz-Teledingenskirchen nicht, da hab ich probiert, ob's an der Dose liegt; wars abbä ned -> Indernäd ging ja. Nach Warmstart vom Router gings wieder (nur so zur Info) ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du hast mich vergessen!


Sorry , als ich mich einlogte, wars Du ned angemeldet.
Aber jetzt und nur för Disch:
*Guuuude Maggoooooo*


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

gude carsten,
ich habs beim abschicken gemerkt, ich war im tech talk unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Trotzdem schön, dass Du da bist!
> 
> Und schön, dass Carsten mal wieder Zeit zum lesen hat!
> 
> ...



Und schön, dass Gerd immer ein Taxi in der Nähe hat


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Bike putze und Öle ich, tausche liebevoll Verschleißteile, reibe sanft Wachs darauf und reite es täglich!  Für nichts anderes verwende ich soviel Zeit und für nichts anderes gebe ich so viel Geld aus...



  Da hast Du ja keine Zeit mehr für eine Freundin.


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und das andere wo trek draufsteht fährst du!!



.....oder so.


----------



## fUEL (8. Februar 2007)

gn 8 mei Schwester hat mich gefracht was ich mit irm mann gemacht hätt, der wär ohne esse und dusche direkt isns bett gegange.


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da hast Du ja keine Zeit mehr für eine Freundin.



Nur, wenn sie mir wertvoller als das Bike wäre...


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Und schön, dass Gerd immer ein Taxi in der Nähe hat


----------



## fUEL (8. Februar 2007)

Taxi?


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur, wenn sie mir wertvoller als das Bike wäre...


 Was für ein Anspruch.


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2007)

Ich habe ferdisch.


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was für ein Anspruch.



kann mir vorstellen, dass das für Dich unvorstellbar ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Februar 2007)

Isch hab de Trak für Hahnstätten/Hohenfels schonnemal erställd ; es is ach nur ne 3/4 Stund von uns wech ...

Edit: Was hab'dern am Wocheenne so vor ... ?


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Taxi?



Taxi für mich und mein verwundetes Bike...


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Taxi für mich und mein verwundetes Bike...


Das war fürwahr ne dicke Beule am Reife


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2007)

ich klapp ma zu. bis moije.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, Du heißt hkn (nur zu Deiner Info)!



eigentlich ralph  aber hkn ist auch ok


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für nichts anderes verwende ich soviel Zeit und für nichts anderes gebe ich so viel Geld aus...



das mit dem geld kenne ich...aber zeitlich könnte ich noch etwas mehr dem bike zukommen lassen    immerhin habe ich es diese woche noch nicht in den sattel geschafft


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Februar 2007)

Ich geh schon mal Richtung Buh-buh-Machen. Morgen hammer von de Färma in Niedernhausen/Rhein-Main-Theater Jahrestagung, da wird späd wär'n 


Guude N8 (auch an Maggo, der schon fast wech is )


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich klapp ma zu. bis moije.



GN8 keule


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich geh schon mal Richtung Buh-buh-Machen. Morgen hammer von de Färma in Niedernhausen/Rhein-Main-Theater Jahrestagung, da wird späd wär'n
> 
> 
> Guude N8 (auch an Maggo, der schon fast wech is )



GN8 Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kann mir vorstellen, dass das für Dich unvorstellbar ist!



du kennst die phantasie vom carosche net...was die sich alles vorstellen kann...unfassbar


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

ihr müsst mal ne runde mit mir feiern...ich hab auch die 1k voll


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das mit dem geld kenne ich...aber zeitlich könnte ich noch etwas mehr dem bike zukommen lassen    immerhin habe ich es diese woche noch nicht in den sattel geschafft


Wenn ich Deine Beiträge richtig deute, haben wir so ziehmlich die gleichen (Trainings-)Voraussetzungen, um mal ne GA-Runde oder ne Runde *so* auf den Altkönig zu fahren, dass meine HF nicht laufend zwischen 180 und 190 pendelt.

Jez abbä guude N8


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ihr müsst mal ne runde mit mir feiern...ich hab auch die 1k voll



Gerne  Wann und wo ?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wenn ich Deine Beiträge richtig deute, haben wir so ziehmlich die gleichen (Trainings-)Voraussetzungen, um mal ne GA-Runde oder ne Runde *so* auf den Altkönig zu fahren, dass meine HF nicht laufend zwischen 180 und 190 pendelt.
> 
> Jez abbä guude N8



GA0 wäre toll


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GA0 wäre toll


GA0  => is das mit dem Bus zum Feldberg hoch und dann nur noch die Trails runter ? 

Ich wiederhol mich: Jez abbä guude N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ihr müsst mal ne runde mit mir feiern...ich hab auch die 1k voll





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gerne  Wann und wo ?



Ja, ja, wenns ums feiern geht...

Bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GA0 wäre toll


Wenn ihr so fit seit, daß ihr mit GA 0 überhaupt auf den Altköänig hoch kommt (Puls dürfte dann nicht über 110-120 gehen!), dann zieh ich echt den Hut vor euch und lasse euch bei jedem Rennen ehrfurchtsvoll den Vortritt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Februar 2007)




----------



## habkeinnick (9. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gerne  Wann und wo ?



na erstmal virtuell hier und jetzt


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> GA0  => is das mit dem Bus zum Feldberg hoch und dann nur noch die Trails runter ?
> 
> Ich wiederhol mich: Jez abbä guude N8



*lachweg* das könnte sein


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so fit seit, daß ihr mit GA 0 überhaupt auf den Altköänig hoch kommt (Puls dürfte dann nicht über 110-120 gehen!), dann zieh ich echt den Hut vor euch und lasse euch bei jedem Rennen ehrfurchtsvoll den Vortritt.



hmm...och...naja...mit schieben vielleicht?!?


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


>



GN8 SK


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Februar 2007)

GN8


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Februar 2007)




----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

natürlich nicht. guten morgen kater!

bist du immer so früh wach weil du was zu tun hast oder ist das angeboren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2007)

bin schon lange wach, wollte euch aber noch pennen lassen und war deshalb ganz leise  

morsche  !


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2007)

Guden,

dank der fux. da konnd ich misch nochema umdrehn. 




habkeinnick schrieb:


> na erstmal virtuell hier und jetzt



gewisse dinge kann man über i-net erledigen, die da wären: organisieren, flirten, baggern, angeben,......... es gibt sachen die sollte man in die realität holen, wie zum bleistift: biken, *feiern*..... 
wir zeigen dir auch wie's geht.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen,
gääääääääääähn, bin noch soooooooo müde, ich glaub ich geh auf die Couch un Punkte nochmal 

Fabienne hat ihren Nagel noch auf dem dicken Onkel. Ist der dick mann 
Hab eben ne Schelle bekommen, so dick is er gar nicht, es sind nur drei Löscher drin, hat se gesacht, iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeehh wie eklig. 
Batsch, aua, bin lieber mal ruhig, das tut ja weh ständig eine drauf zu kriegen.


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so fit seit, daß ihr mit GA 0 überhaupt auf den Altköänig hoch kommt (Puls dürfte dann nicht über 110-120 gehen!), dann zieh ich echt den Hut vor euch und lasse euch bei jedem Rennen ehrfurchtsvoll den Vortritt.


Moin zusamme!
Glaub ein gesunder Mensch hat beim Laufen schon mind 135 bis 145 d hoch.


----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Ich faß mein Fahrrad an und hab schon über 100...


----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

ich hab kreuzschmerzen. kann mal einer zum massieren vorbeikommen???


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2007)

du hast doch schon beim denken an gewisse räder deinen max-puls erreicht


----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab kreuzschmerzen. kann mal einer zum massieren vorbeikommen???



hast du demnächst zeit, ein großes aquarium zu schleppen ?


----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

wann??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann??



grobe peilung samstag, 17.02. gegen mittag ... dauer theoretisch max. 10 min ... wenn nix schief geht ...

aber das wird deinen rückenschmerzen nicht wirklich zuträglich sein, das garantier ich dir ...


----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab kreuzschmerzen. kann mal einer zum massieren vorbeikommen???



Klar! Wohin?


----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

bis dahin sollten die rum sein, ich glaub ich hab nur dumm gepennt. wenn du hilfe brauchst, sag einfach bescheid


----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du hast doch schon beim denken an gewisse räder deinen max-puls erreicht


----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar! Wohin?



am martinszehnten 3  60437 ffm


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> natürlich nicht. guten morgen kater!
> 
> bist du immer so früh wach weil du was zu tun hast oder ist das angeboren?


Unter der Woche klingelt mein Wecker um 5:15. Dann sag ich meinem Schatz Tschüss und erledige meine E-Mails und so´n Kram. Je nachdem wieviel Uhr es dann ist geh ich noch mal bis 9 pennen oder bleib bis zum Arbeitsbeginn wach.

@fux: Du hast E-Mail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @fux: Du hast E-Mail!



  merci !


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2007)

Keiner da ???
Ihr seid wohl am Punkte machen, vielleicht mal einer aus unserem Team


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> gääääääääääähn, bin noch soooooooo müde, ich glaub ich geh auf die Couch un Punkte nochmal
> 
> Fabienne hat ihren Nagel noch auf dem dicken Onkel. Ist der dick mann
> ...



Sag Fabienne mal gute Besserung von mir. Das hört sich ja schlimm an.  Ich denke Du hilfst Ihr heute, oder?


----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

@peter: wo gibts den besten pizza und sonstiges lieferservice in der gegend???


----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @peter: wo gibts den besten pizza und sonstiges lieferservice in der gegend???



Oh, wird es heute länger werden?!


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Keiner da ???
> Ihr seid wohl am Punkte machen, vielleicht mal einer aus unserem Team



Ich darf gar nicht dran denken aber im Moment geht bei mir nichts.  Einkaufen gehen fühlt sich an, als würde ich Spitzensport treiben.


----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich darf gar nicht dran denken aber im Moment geht bei mir nichts.  Einkaufen gehen fühlt sich an, als würde ich Spitzensport treiben.



Wieviel Punkte hast Du Dir eingetragen!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @peter: wo gibts den besten pizza und sonstiges lieferservice in der gegend???



@Maggo:  Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ich koche doch immer


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieviel Punkte hast Du Dir eingetragen!



Leider schaffe ich kein Walkingtempo.


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Maggo:  Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ich koche doch immer



Und Du kochst soooooo gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Maggo:  Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ich koche doch immer



Lieferst Du auch aus?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Und Du kochst soooooo gut.



Wann?


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wann?



Bis jetzt hat es mir immer bei Dir geschmeckt *lecker*

oder

wenn ich wieder gesund bin?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lieferst Du auch aus?



Wäre ne Idee....................Könnte eine Einahmequelle sein.............................Könnte aber auch ein Restaurant Privée eröffnen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wäre ne Idee....................Könnte eine Einahmequelle sein.............................Könnte aber auch ein Restaurant Privée eröffnen



Womit wir wieder beim Thema Provence wären..........


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder beim Thema Provence wären..........



Sehr schönes Thema.......... 


Ich muss mich für meine nächste Leistungssporteinheit motivieren.


----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, wird es heute länger werden?!



nee, aber nach der farce heute mittag wollen wir den anbieter wexeln.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Februar 2007)

gude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Februar 2007)

gleich geht´s ins verlängerte wochenend


----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wäre ne Idee....................Könnte eine Einahmequelle sein.............................Könnte aber auch ein Restaurant Privée eröffnen



da bin ich für und wenn ich den anderen hier im laden von dir erstmal so richtig vorgeschwärmt habe.....


----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



schon feierabend oder berufschule gehabt??


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schon feierabend oder berufschule gehabt??



essen wäre toll...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Februar 2007)

"schon" feierabend  

hkn: das is was wahres dran


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2007)

Ich krig mich immer ned ein wenn Einige schon Freitags Wochenende feiern, und das zuweilen um 13 Uhr oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich krig mich immer ned ein wenn alle schon Freitags Wochenende feiern, und das zuweilen um 13 Uhr oder so



Ich mach des net

 ...wollt ich nur mal sagen


----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich mach des net
> 
> ...wollt ich nur mal sagen



Saftsack!!!


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich mach des net
> 
> ...wollt ich nur mal sagen



Geändert von alle auf einige, ok.????


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da bin ich für und wenn ich den anderen hier im laden von dir erstmal so richtig vorgeschwärmt habe.....



Darüber können wir sprechen.....................Übrigens........ich könnte den Umzug machen......................????


----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich krig mich immer ned ein wenn Einige schon Freitags Wochenende feiern, und das zuweilen um 13 Uhr oder so



ich bin noch hier.


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin noch hier.



Wir schliessen einen Solidarpakt  und trösten uns gegenseitig , vllt. mit Rodem oder so


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gleich geht´s ins verlängerte wochenend


Na dann hoffe ich, daß du auch mal wieder Zeit für deine Bikes findest und ein paar Punkte einfährst! Wir sind nur noch hauchdünn hinter den Bikini-Bikern!


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich, daß du auch mal wieder Zeit für deine Bikes findest und ein paar Punkte einfährst! Wir sind nur noch hauchdünn hinter den Bikini-Bikern!



Wenn der Michael dazu im Bikini fährt wärs ne supergaudi und en paar bilder wert. 
Bei uns in der Mannschaft darf man eine so eindeutige Aufforderung nicht formulierne, da man sonst als Sklaventreiber, etc. abgestempelt wird. 

Aber hoffen tu ich ja auch dass noch jemand ausser dem sdf  sich an den Winterpokal  erinnert oder gesund wird statt von fw  zu träume. -  oder vom Frühlingspokal in de Wärm uff de insel.


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Darüber können wir sprechen.....................Übrigens........ich könnte den Umzug machen......................????



Jetzt am WE?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt am WE?



Jetzt bräuchte ich Richtige Kerle und danach Deine sensiblen Hände fürs Feintuning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Mannschaft darf man eine so eindeutige Aufforderung nicht formulierne, da man sonst als Sklaventreiber, etc. abgestempelt wird.


Als ordentlicher Teamchef muß man einfach über solchen Anfeindungen des Fußvolkes stehen.   Klare Ansagen zu machen lernt man beim Guiden, wobei auch da manchmal der erwünschte Effekt aus bleibt.


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Als ordentlicher Teamchef muß man einfach über solchen Anfeindungen des Fußvolkes stehen.   Klare Ansagen zu machen lernt man beim Guiden, wobei auch da manchmal der erwünschte Effekt aus bleibt.


----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Jetzt bräuchte ich Richtige Kerle und danach Deine sensiblen Hände fürs Feintuning



Kannst Du auch mal `ne *klare Ansage* machen?!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Februar 2007)

@ hkn: guck mal, der fährt gelbe Felgen


@ Uwe: war eben nochmal ne std üben (darf man sowas auch eintragen?), packe jetzt 6x  rückwärtsrollen und Manual klappen noch nicht wirklich 

@ Gerd: wär ich auch mal dafür!

@ Peter: *wann* und *wo* und *was* gibts zu *essen*


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: guck mal, der fährt gelbe Felgen
> 
> 
> @ Uwe: war eben nochmal ne std üben (darf man sowas auch eintragen?), packe jetzt 6x  rückwärtsrollen und Manual klappen noch nicht wirklich




Logisch darf man das, manchmal is üben härter als fahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Februar 2007)

das hab ich gemerkt, ruck zuck wars viel zu warm und meine Arme waren den Krämpfen nahe, warum mach ich das eigentlich


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> war eben nochmal ne std üben (darf man sowas auch eintragen?),


Trial, Dirtjump, Street, etc. zählt als Alternativsport.

@alle Go Crazy-Mitfahrer bei mir morgen: Habe nach der heutigen Runde hier in der Gegend entschieden, morgen ohne Spikes zu fahren. Ergo werden wir nicht so hoch hinaus fahren (wahrscheinlich irgendwas Richtung Saalburg), mehr Strecke, mehr Schlamm und durch die fehlende Höhe bedingt etwas weniger Trails haben.
War heute zwischen hier und Hofheim unterwegs und habe erst knapp unter 300 m die ersten Schneereste angetroffen. Ab kurz vor 400 liegt dann schon mehr Schmodder rum, aber nicht wirklich gefrorenes. 500 m müßte morgen also machbar sein, mit etwas Glück geht auch 600 m ohne Spikes. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

ich werde für morgen wohl leider absagen müssen, gesundheit geht vor. der rücken schmerzt immer noch ganz ordentlich. wenn da dann noch ein rucksack dazukommt und ne aktive haltung auf dem bike iss bestimmt viel aua. 
ich hoff, dass das wieder weggeht, ich hab eher selten was aber wenn ichs hab nervts tierisch.


----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wir schliessen einen Solidarpakt  und trösten uns gegenseitig , vllt. mit Rodem oder so



rode steht noch hier rum, der wird bei dir aber mit sicherheit durchfallen. zum wegkippen ausser in den hals isser mir aber auch zu schaad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich werde für morgen wohl leider absagen müssen, gesundheit geht vor. der rücken schmerzt immer noch ganz ordentlich. wenn da dann noch ein rucksack dazukommt und ne aktive haltung auf dem bike iss bestimmt viel aua.
> ich hoff, dass das wieder weggeht, ich hab eher selten was aber wenn ichs hab nervts tierisch.



sdf hat sich von mir tatsächlich schon "behandeln" lassen und Linderung erfahren...


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Als ordentlicher Teamchef muß man einfach über solchen Anfeindungen des Fußvolkes stehen.   Klare Ansagen zu machen lernt man beim Guiden, wobei auch da manchmal der erwünschte Effekt aus bleibt.


----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sdf hat sich von mir tatsächlich schon "behandeln" lassen und Linderung erfahren...



wenn die wärmepflaster und das bad nachher nicht helfen komme ich auf dich zurück. ich möchte aber, dass du die haare offen trägst.


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> rode steht noch hier rum, der wird bei dir aber mit sicherheit durchfallen. zum wegkippen ausser in den hals isser mir aber auch zu schaad.



Bin noch im Lade... was meinst de was für nen pussyprosecco ich hier vor lauter verzweiflung trink ......da kann der rote aach ned schlimmer sein


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Jetzt bräuchte ich Richtige Kerle und danach Deine sensiblen Hände fürs Feintuning



Ich könnte auch erst ein richtiger Kerl sein und dann für's Feintuning sorgen.  Aber im Ernst, meinst Du den Umzug?


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn die wärmepflaster und das bad nachher nicht helfen komme ich auf dich zurück. ich möchte aber, dass du die haare offen trägst.



 Maggo, Du hast ja das Hirn eines Elefanten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn die wärmepflaster und das bad nachher nicht helfen komme ich auf dich zurück. ich möchte aber, dass du die haare offen trägst.



Wo tut es Dir weh???


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch erst ein richtiger Kerl sein und dann für's Feintuning sorgen.  Aber im Ernst, meinst Du den Umzug?



Bezoche uff de Bezug Herschposting:
Hinner de sensible musik versteckt sich ja wohl en owwerharde Hardlinermacho 

Faustdick hinner de Note kerle ne


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Trial, Dirtjump, Street, etc. zählt als Alternativsport.
> 
> @alle Go Crazy-Mitfahrer bei mir morgen: Habe nach der heutigen Runde hier in der Gegend entschieden, morgen ohne Spikes zu fahren. Ergo werden wir nicht so hoch hinaus fahren (wahrscheinlich irgendwas Richtung Saalburg), mehr Strecke, mehr Schlamm und durch die fehlende Höhe bedingt etwas weniger Trails haben.
> War heute zwischen hier und Hofheim unterwegs und habe erst knapp unter 300 m die ersten Schneereste angetroffen. Ab kurz vor 400 liegt dann schon mehr Schmodder rum, aber nicht wirklich gefrorenes. 500 m müßte morgen also machbar sein, mit etwas Glück geht auch 600 m ohne Spikes. Wir werden sehen...



Gestern ging ohne sehr gut schad das ich mer Samstags immer mit A.... versaue muß.
Gruss Frank


----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Maggo, Du hast ja das Hirn eines Elefanten.



versteh ich (mal wieder) nicht.


----------



## Maggo (9. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo tut es Dir weh???



links aus de mitt ausgerückt uff de hälft zwische steißbein unn schulterblatt.


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> versteh ich (mal wieder) nicht.



Wenn Du das nicht verstehst, habe ich Dich falsch verstanden.    

Klar versteh schon, was Du meinst.    

Wo ist mein Plauscherhirn?


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: guck mal, der fährt gelbe Felgen



der bobby hats einfach raus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JA0tW1V1p8&NR


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Februar 2007)

Der fährt ja jetzt auch Torque


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Februar 2007)

net nur der..ich auch


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kannst Du auch mal `ne *klare Ansage* machen?!



Mittwoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: guck mal, der fährt gelbe Felgen
> 
> 
> @ Uwe: war eben nochmal ne std üben (darf man sowas auch eintragen?), packe jetzt 6x  rückwärtsrollen und Manual klappen noch nicht wirklich
> ...



Mittwoch...............................


----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mittwoch...



Wieviel Uhr?


----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> net nur der..ich auch



Machst Du genauso viel mit Deinem Torque, wie er mit seinem Torque, auf dem Kona steht?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch erst ein richtiger Kerl sein und dann für's Feintuning sorgen.  Aber im Ernst, meinst Du den Umzug?



Ja, aber Du must nicht schleppen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Februar 2007)

Mittwoch muss ich arbeiten  so wie die anderen 4 Tage der Woche auch.

@ Gerd: hab doch extra ein "jetzt" davor geschrieben, damals is er halt Kona gefahren. Und bis auf die Manuals und Wheelies macht der nix was nicht viele andere auch könnten. Vorderradbremse ziehen bis das HR hochkommt bekommst du auch hin und das ohne großartig zu üben


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Machst Du genauso viel mit Deinem Torque, wie er mit seinem Torque, auf dem Kona steht?



das ist ja bei dem schon lang her

http://www.canyon.com/  <-- direkt auf der startseite siehste bobby mit seinem torque


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Vorderradbremse ziehen bis das HR hochkommt bekommst du auch hin und das ohne großartig zu üben



naja nen nosewheelie bei 60 meilen...wenn das gerd so hinkriegt...fetten respekt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Februar 2007)

erstmal muss man so schnell werden  und die Bremse bremst bei 60mph nicht schlechter als bei 20mph  das ist alles Kopfsache


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Februar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja nen nosewheelie bei 60 meilen...wenn das gerd so hinkriegt...fetten respekt



...schon etliche Male gemacht!  Am Ende schlage ich aus Übermut immer einen Purzelbaum...


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2007)

Naja bevor noch haufenweise Bildchen von Fahrrädern gesendet werden und der Thread aussieht wie en Werbekatalog vom Roseversand geh ich mal penne.

Träumt weiter von Federweg; der macht sowieso bei dem wetter Pause 

Werd ma gucken wegen ner Location wo man mit kurzem 
Ärmel biken kann. Ostern am Garda wär schee..... da kommt Federweg auch gut.


----------



## saharadesertfox (10. Februar 2007)

Endlich heute am Samstag mal wieder MTBn. Die ganze Woche gelaaafe, da tut ein wenig Abwechslung gut.

Jetzt habe ich vom 9 bis 21 März La Palma gebucht ... und prompt findet eine Bike-Veranstaltung während der Zeit statt und das direkt in unmittelbarer Nähe unseres Hotels. Habe mich für die 84 Kilometer Strecke angemeldet.

http://www.bikeenfun.de/marathon_01.php

So macht Urlaub Spaß.


----------



## saharadesertfox (10. Februar 2007)

GN8 Leute oder morjje die Frühaufsteher,

Werde mich mit den brandneuen Bikemagazinen in den Schlaf lesen. Bis morjje bei GC.

P.S. Was ist Mittwoch angesagt?


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

GN8


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Naja bevor noch haufenweise Bildchen von Fahrrädern gesendet werden und der Thread aussieht wie en Werbekatalog vom Roseversand geh ich mal penne.



sag mal frank, manchmal könnte man glauben das du davon überzeugt bist das man nur mit nem bike glücklich wird wenn es 4k EUR und drüber kostet.

nicht alles ist automatisch besser nur weil nikolai, scott oder sonst was drauf steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich, daß du auch mal wieder Zeit für deine Bikes findest und ein paar Punkte einfährst! Wir sind nur noch hauchdünn hinter den Bikini-Bikern!



hab ich auch gesehen, schließlich beabachte ich euch rund um die uhr im winterpokal  
zeit zum biken hab ich dieses we aber auch wieder nicht ...




fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn der Michael dazu im Bikini fährt wärs ne supergaudi und en paar bilder wert.



kannste vergesse, hab gar kaan bikini. des weiß ich genau, weil mer vorgestern de ganze klamotteschrank aasgeräumt, abgeschlache, uffgebaut un widder aageräumt habbe. da war kaan bikini meinern körbchengröße debei


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> GN8 Leute oder morjje die Frühaufsteher,
> 
> Werde mich mit den brandneuen Bikemagazinen in den Schlaf lesen. Bis morjje bei GC.
> 
> P.S. Was ist Mittwoch angesagt?



Morgen!

Mittwoch zieht der Hirsch um. Hat aber noch nicht gesagt um wieviel Uhr.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Trial, Dirtjump, Street, etc. zählt als Alternativsport.




Jeder meiner Touren im Flachland besteht zu ca. 15 % aus obig angegebenen Alternativsport. Mit der Aussage vom Kater muß ich mich als Betrüger outen  
Ich hab bisher nie differenziert wenn ich während ner Tour stehen, springen, auf einem Rad fahren, Treppen versuche hochzufahren, usw. übe. Ganau genommen müßte man diese Teile der Tour doch dann als Alternativsport bezeichnen. Auch die Lidle Parkplatztour dürfte dann nicht so eingetragen werden wie wir es gemacht haben.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Eins hab ich noch vergessen:

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

gude morsche,

wenn ich hier so rausgugg bereu ichs glaub ich nicht heut nix zu machen.


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jeder meiner Touren im Flachland besteht zu ca. 15 % aus obig angegebenen Alternativsport. Mit der Aussage vom Kater muß ich mich als Betrüger outen
> Ich hab bisher nie differenziert wenn ich während ner Tour stehen, springen, auf einem Rad fahren, Treppen versuche hochzufahren, usw. übe. Ganau genommen müßte man diese Teile der Tour doch dann als Alternativsport bezeichnen. Auch die Lidle Parkplatztour dürfte dann nicht so eingetragen werden wie wir es gemacht haben.



Ich habe auch bei ganz normalen Taunustouren und selbst bei meiner Rheintour immer Treppen, Mauern und Absätze dabei. Das rechne ich genauso wenig heraus, wie es irgend jemand anderes tun würde! Dadurch, dass ich die Netto-Zeit meines Kilometerzählers eintrage, werden Stehübungen allerdings nicht mitgezählt. Seit dem WP mach ich deshalb weniger davon...


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sag mal frank, manchmal könnte man glauben das du davon überzeugt bist das man nur mit nem bike glücklich wird wenn es 4k EUR und drüber kostet.
> 
> nicht alles ist automatisch besser nur weil nikolai, scott oder sonst was drauf steht...



Sorry aber Du hast wohl einen an der Erbse mir so was zu unterstellen. Lass das, denn es entspringt deiner kindlichen Phantasie. ok? oder soll ich es noch treffender formulieren?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jeder meiner Touren im Flachland besteht zu ca. 15 % aus obig angegebenen Alternativsport. Mit der Aussage vom Kater muß ich mich als Betrüger outen
> Ich hab bisher nie differenziert wenn ich während ner Tour stehen, springen, auf einem Rad fahren, Treppen versuche hochzufahren, usw. übe. Ganau genommen müßte man diese Teile der Tour doch dann als Alternativsport bezeichnen. Auch die Lidle Parkplatztour dürfte dann nicht so eingetragen werden wie wir es gemacht haben.


Ist alles eine Frage der Auslegung. Es gab letzten WP halt den Fall, daß sich ein paar Dirtjumper zum Beispiel 8 Std Dirtjump eingetragen haben und dabei war ja wohl klar, daß die nicht 8 Std gefahren sind. Daher wurde festgelegt, daß "Radfahren" nur folgendes ist:


XCRacer schrieb:


> *Einordnung Biken:*
> Alle Radfahrarten, bei denen es primär um Bewältigung von Distanzen geht, auf dem Rad ausgeführt werden und einen sportlichen Charakter haben.
> zB: Cross-Country, Marathon, Freeride (-Touren), Endurobiken, Rennradfahren, Trekkingbike, Rollentraining, Rad-Ergometer, Cyclecross, Downhill (nur reine Fahrzeit auf dem Rad!)
> 
> Ungültig ist: Rad schieben (zB bei Defekt! Dann eventuell Laufen!)


und das 





XCRacer schrieb:


> *Einordnung Alternative Sportarten:*
> ...
> 
> - Trail, Freestyle BMX, Freeride (Drops), technische Disziplinen mit dem Fahrrad, wo es hauptsächlich um Geschicklichkeit und Kunststückchen geht (Streeten, Dirten, Halfpipe oder wie auch immer das heißen mag)
> ...


als Alternativsport zählt. 
Ich würd jetzt nicht anfangen, jede Minute Atehversuche raus zu rechnen, aber bei der Lidl-Tour hätte man z.B. nur An- und Abfahrt anrechnen dürfen und die Hüpferei raus nehmen müssen, bzw. als Alternativsport eintragen. Crazys Einheit von gestern ist aber z.B. eindeutig Alternativsport.

Immer auch einen Blick in die Einordnung der Sportarten werfen.


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sag mal frank, manchmal könnte man glauben das du davon überzeugt bist das man nur mit nem bike glücklich wird wenn es 4k EUR und drüber kostet.
> 
> nicht alles ist automatisch besser nur weil nikolai, scott oder sonst was drauf steht...



ich glaube das ist bei dir im falschen hals gelandet. ich glaube man hätte den begriff "rosekatalog" auch durch einen hochglanzkatalog von scott nicolai oder rocky mountain oder wie se nicht alle heißen ersetzen können. gemeint wäre glaub ich dasselbe.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jeder meiner Touren im Flachland besteht zu ca. 15 % aus obig angegebenen Alternativsport. Mit der Aussage vom Kater muß ich mich als Betrüger outen
> Ich hab bisher nie differenziert wenn ich während ner Tour stehen, springen, auf einem Rad fahren, Treppen versuche hochzufahren, usw. übe. Ganau genommen müßte man diese Teile der Tour doch dann als Alternativsport bezeichnen. Auch die Lidle Parkplatztour dürfte dann nicht so eingetragen werden wie wir es gemacht haben.



Moin moin,

da hab ich schon vor längerem drüber nachgedacht. Aber dann macht es doch kein Spass mehr und da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz. Der WP ist als Motivation zu sehen und auch deshalb ins Leben gerufen worden. Ich mach das doch, um Spass in meiner Freizeit zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Ich glaube viel eher, daß hier ein hkn seinen Neid nicht im Griff hat und wohl besser in den Wald schreien sollte als mich hier wiederholt anzupissen. 

Vor einigen Seiten waren auf einer Seite mehr Fotos als Beiträge ( dank cr in erster Linie) 
Gestern kam per post ein Rose Sonderangebot und als das neben meinem Pc lag sah das ziemlich ähnlich aus.
Ach ja da bin ich ab und an auch Kunde.

Diese konstruierten Zusammenhänge in irgendeinem Bewertungsschema sind weder von mir geschrieben und schon gar nicht gedacht.

Als ich vor einigen Posts geschrieben habe das eine grüne spankfelge aussieht wie smileykotze (farbidentisch) hatte das wohl nichts mit dem Kaufpreis zu tun. 
Ansonsten weiß ich nicht warum der hkn und d N n i G mich jetzt so anpisst.

Ich erwarte eine Entschuldigung !


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

seh ich ähnlich, bei der lidl tour war ich nicht dabei, kann mir aber nicht ganz vorstellen, dass ihr in einer tour nur gehübbd seit. von daher kann man drüber sicherlich nachdenken, wenn man auf ner tour ne waldautobahn runterheizt hat das ja aber auc definitiv null mi training zu tun und darf trotzdem eingetragen werden....von daher alles nicht soo eng sehn.


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaube das ist bei dir im falschen hals gelandet. ich glaube man hätte den begriff "rosekatalog" auch durch einen hochglanzkatalog von scott nicolai oder rocky mountain oder wie se nicht alle heißen ersetzen können. gemeint wäre glaub ich dasselbe.



Von mir aus Bentley oder Lamborghini, danke das Du lesen kannst, lieber Maggo


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Als ich vor einigen Posts geschrieben habe das eine grüne spankfelge aussieht wie smileykotze (farbidentisch) hatte das wohl nichts mit dem Kaufpreis zu tun.



den fand ich sogar recht gut....  


fUEL schrieb:


> d N n i G


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Von mir aus Bentley oder Lamborghini, danke das Du lesen kannst, lieber Maggo



bauen die auch fahrräder????


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> den fand ich sogar recht gut....



*den neid nicht im Griff*


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bauen die auch fahrräder????



Nicht meine Preferrrenz aber bestimmt viele Bilder im Katalog


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> *den neid nicht im Griff*



ich möchte mich jetzt hier nicht als "möchtegernmoderator" oder supervisor aufspielen, aber wie gesagt denke ich, dass da einfach nur wer was in den falschen hals bekommen hat. hier soll es doch hauptsächlich um den spass am biken gehn und den kann man bereits mit nem einsteigermodell haben. es braucht kein carbon, keine weißen oder gelbe felgen, keine fetten federwege, keine tausende luftkammern in ner gabel oder nem dämpfer. helm aufziehn und die natur genießen und stolz entwickeln, dass man nicht wie tausend andere am samstag morgen irgendnem komischen shice machen. 

logischerweise ist der ein oder andere auch mehr oder weniger technikverliebt und baut sich sündhaft teure parts an den bock, solange er damit auch fährt (eisdielenfahrten gelten nicht) ist es gut für die wirtschaft. das ego mit solchen kisten aufzupolieren ist ist schwäche. wenn man dich lieber frank nicht kennt, könnte man glatt meinen du wärst ein verwöhntes einzelkind, dass ohne dafür zu arbeiten evtl von den eltern ne menge kohle für deine räder bekommen hat. (gabs mal im wanderer im taunus fred oder??) wenn man auch nur ein einziges mal den kopf geöffnet hat oder mal drei minuten neben dir hergefahren ist, weiß man dass man sich gewaltig geschnitten hat. das trifft denke ich für alle hier regelmäßig anwesenden zu 

und jetzt:

peace love und plausching...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

fuel und HKN

Nix wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird.

Legt doch nicht immer jedes Wort auf die Waagschale. 
HKN Deine Aussage war sicherlich nicht die feinfühligste, Frank Du hat gut gekontert und somit solltet Ihr Quit sein. Ihr habt doch beide genügend breite Schultern um so ein bisschen Last zutragen.

Und natürlich sind wir alle neidisch das wir nicht nach der Lieferung des letzten Bikes gleich wieder ein neues Bestellen können oder gleich mit zwei Lupis untwerwegs sein können. Aber wie hat mal einer in seiner Signatur geschrieben: *Neid ist die ehrlichste Form von Anerkennung*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

ups, de Maggo war schneller...


Ich will mit Euch beiden fahren (HKN und fuel), auch mit beiden zusammen, ich will nicht mit Duckmäuschen fahren die einfach nur der, ich sag mal, Bequemlichkeit wegen ihren Mund halten. Menschen die sagen was sie danken, auch wen sie mal anecken, sind die besseren Menschen....mit denen kann man sich auch mal so richtig fetzen, was ja auch mal Spaß macht   danach muß aber wieder Friede Freude Eierkuchen sein. 

in diesem Sinne:

peace love and plausching


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ups, de Maggo war schneller...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Moin Lugga 

Duckmäusern mag ich auch nicht ich akzeptiere auch eine Kritik sowohl positiv als auch negativ ich kann nur nicht leiden, wenn man mir irgendwelchen Scheiß unterschiebt, den ich nicht zu verantworten habe und da werd ich mich solange ich atmen kann gegen wehren.

Üblicherweise ist es auch so im echten Leben, oder ?

Ansonsten könnt ich auch sagen:
Was interessiert es den Mond wenn ihn der Hund anbellt. ( Das könnt man aber als Arroganz auffassen ) 

Ich bin ansonsten recht geschmeidig und lass nach Mglk. jedem seinen Spaß. 
Dacht ich zumindest bis heut meue vor der Mattscheibe hier.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> fuel und HKN
> 
> Nix wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird.


Das ist richtig. 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Legt doch nicht immer jedes Wort auf die Waagschale.
> HKN Deine Aussage war sicherlich nicht die feinfühligste, Frank Du hat gut gekontert und somit solltet Ihr Quit sein. Ihr habt doch beide genügend breite Schultern um so ein bisschen Last zutragen.


Ich fand schon den Post von fUEL nicht feinfühlig und ich habe mich gerade in letzter Zeit über manchen seiner Posts gewundert.  




Lucafabian schrieb:


> Und natürlich sind wir alle neidisch das wir nicht nach der Lieferung des letzten Bikes gleich wieder ein neues Bestellen können oder gleich mit zwei Lupis untwerwegs sein können. Aber wie hat mal einer in seiner Signatur geschrieben: *Neid ist die ehrlichste Form von Anerkennung*.


Ich bin nicht neidisch.  Ich bin mit meinem Rad zufrieden, auch wenn es seine Macken hat. Die haben die teuren ja auch und für meine Bedürfnisse ist es nicht nur ausreichend ich finde es sogar ideal. 

@fUEL andere Wortwahl und es wirkt gleich ganz anders. 
@HKN ich mag den fUEL. Du solltest Ihn mal kennenlernen. 


in diesem Sinne:

peace love and plausching


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht neidisch.  Ich bin mit meinem Rad zufrieden, auch wenn es seine Macken hat. Die haben die teuren ja auch und für meine Bedürfnisse ist es nicht nur ausreichend ich finde es sogar ideal.



bis auf die fehlenden klickies.......*duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....mit denen kann man sich auch mal so richtig fetzen, ...



Hier bin ich, Saftsack!!!


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

uff dich hab ich gewadd.


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Sorry, wenn ich weiß die Caro geht jetzt in s Bett schreib ich keine Boshaftigkeiten derer sie sich erst am nächsten Morgen erwehren kann.
Somit sehe ich auch in der Wortwahl meiner Person kein Fehlverhalten. 
Ich denke vllt. sollte der hkn mal was zu der Sache sagen, dann könnte es wohl auch wieder mit farbigen Bildchen von viel Federweg und lustigen Begebenheiten weitergehen.


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier bin ich, Saftsack!!!



Moin


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...... dann könnte es wohl auch wieder mit farbigen Bildchen von viel Federweg und lustigen Begebenheiten weitergehen.




darauf reduzierst du den plauschfred mittlerweile???


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> darauf reduzierst du den plauschfred mittlerweile???



Ich?????            



Langsam kommt des Pudels Kern zur Sprache, ola


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

ob ich wirklich neidisch bin lasse ich mal genauso dahin gestellt wie die kindliche phantasie. ich hab mich immer gefreut wenn fuel mit begeisterung von seinem hobby erzählt hat. ich war eigentlich auch nie der meinung, dass frank mit dem was er hat wirklich angeben will.

ich freue mich genauso mit jedem anderen wenn er sich etwas neues für sein bike gekauft hat, denn das biken ist ja das was uns hier alle zusammen bringt.

ich will mich hier bestimmt mit niemand streiten, aber ich muss mich auch nicht für irgendwas entschuldigen. 

das sollte es zu diesem thema für mich gewesen sein...

ach einen guten morgen wünsche ich euch natürlich auch noch


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier bin ich, Saftsack!!!



Wer hat den hier die Null gewählt? 

Einen Guten Morgen auch an den angerufenen!


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Bei dem Gesülze könntest Du in der Politik Kariere machen- Mit vielen Worten nix sagen.


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

heut moin gehts an allen seiten ab! grad schellts an de tür unn ich in jogginghose unn frisurdisco steh an de tür. da kimmt e fraa, die ich net kenn unn sacht: die heidi?!? 
ich so: heidi??
sie so: die heidi?!?
ich so: heidi???
sie so: die heidi?!?!?!?!?!??!??!?!?
ich so: heidi??????????????????????????????????????ich kenn kaa heidi ich glaab die vermieterin heißt heidi!
sie so: schuldigung unn fott war se. unn jetz iss diefraa devon uffgewcht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Moin ihr Plauscher!

-Immer lässig bleiben-


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer hat den hier die Null gewählt?
> 
> Einen Guten Morgen auch an den angerufenen!



Besser finde ich:

Hab isch auf den Mülleiner getreten? Oder wieso machst Du die Klappe auf???


----------



## saharadesertfox (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude morsche,
> 
> wenn ich hier so rausgugg bereu ichs glaub ich nicht heut nix zu machen.



Für die Moral ist Sauwetter zum  . Aber wenns dann losgeht machts dann richtig Spass.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Das Schlitzohr konnte die ganzen Bilder hier drin auch nicht leiden, ich finds aber gar nicht so schlimm, da war zum Beispiel neulich ein Bild vom RFC04. Das hat mir sehr gut gefallen, auf die anderen Bilder kann ich natürlich gern verzichten, sehr gern sogar.  Die ganzen Plasitkräder und billigdinger die nur für viel Geld verkauft wern. Mir wäre es am liebsten wenn wir uns auf ein Bild einigen könnten.

ich wär für dieses 





Das is ne gute Marke, hat nen guten Besitzer, es fehlt der Sattel inkl Stütze und alle anderen Bikes taugen doch eh nix...einer muß  jetzt ja mal die Wahrheit sagen und den zukünftigen Weg vorgeben!


Das neue Lapierre 160x ist aber auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Ich denk wenn beide mal aufhören zu sticheln gehts allen besser


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

fuel scheinbar willste es wirklich nicht lassen...du meinst mich nun irgendwie  beleidigen zu müssen...mach ruhig weiter...das du gerne austeilst hast du schon mit CR und seinem trainingseinsatz bewiesen, nur solltest du nicht gleich die persönliche schiene fahren wenn dir was nicht passt - das spricht nicht davon das du besonders gut mit kritik umgehen kannst. getroffene hunde bellen - gelle fuel. so sprüche kann ich nämlich auch kloppen.

deswegen sollten wir es wirklich jetzt dabei belassen...denn wenn es ausartet hat am ende keiner was davon


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Uwe: dein letzer Satz könnte von mir sein...hab nur leider noch kein gutes Bild davon gefunden, sonst wär das hier auch schonmal aufgetaucht


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Besser finde ich:
> 
> Hab isch auf den Mülleiner getreten? Oder wieso machst Du die Klappe auf???




Das wollt ich doch damit zum Ausdruck bringen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Uwe, habs gefunden  ich hoff ich werd jetzt nicht erschlagen Uwe, ob dus glaubst oder nicht, ich hab heut Nacht sogar von so nem Lapierre geträumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Ich glaubs..


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Das muss ein Wink des Schicksaals sein


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich glaubs..



ich auch


----------



## saharadesertfox (10. Februar 2007)

Hi Plauscher, habe von eurem kleinen Streit gelesen. Ich muss mit Einschränkung fUEL recht geben. Biked lieber als zu Plauschen, wer biked hat mehr zum Plauschen (ich meine Erfahrungen auszutauchen).

Sorry, wollt ich nur so mal loswerre.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

das ist auch gut CR


----------



## Deifel (10. Februar 2007)

@HKN: So einer wie der FUEL der hats doch nicht anders verdient. Ein arroganter Schnösel ist das. Mach nur weiter so. Schlag auf Ihn ein der will es nicht anders. Der lacht dich doch eh aus.  Du kannst auf meine volle Unterstützung zählen, geb ihm richtig kontra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deifel (10. Februar 2007)

@FUEL: Wie kannst Du sowas zu Dir sagen lassen. So einen wie den HKN hätt ich schon längst erschlagen. Der verarscht Dich doch fuel. Merkst Du das nicht. Das is so ein richtig kleiner Giftzwerg. Der kommt nur um unruhe zu stiften.

Lass Dir das nicht gefallen, geb ihm richtig kontra


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

@ hkn


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

@Deifel: Schau an der kleiner Provukateur läßt sich auch mal wieder blicken!


@HKN und CR: eigentlich haben wir uns doch auf das Bild von Todwild geeinigt


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Kann man so ein Tandem irgendwo Probefahren? Mit dem Gerd zusammen das wär schon was. Da könnt ich Ihm mal zeigen das er mir nicht davon fahren kann!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Uwe: das Nicolai war extra fürn Frank 
und das ist nur für dich:


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn



sehr geil




Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN und CR: eigentlich haben wir uns doch auf das Bild von Todwild geeinigt



*lach* ach stimmt da war was...aber das todwild hat doch ne metamorphose zum springenden rotwild durchlebt


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe: das Nicolai war extra fürn Frank
> und das ist nur für dich:



das rfc 0.4 finde ich auch lecker...lässt sich da die sattelstütze komplett versenken? wenn net, auch nicht schlimm geht ja bei den torques auch net


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

bei den neuen schon  Beim roten net


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bei den neuen schon  Beim roten net



 nach dem ich bei canyon war geht das bei mir nun auch 

wie die neuen rahmen aussahen wird es da bei den ersten wohl auch wieder probs geben...warten wir es ab...


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fuel scheinbar willste es wirklich nicht lassen...du meinst mich nun irgendwie  beleidigen zu müssen...mach ruhig weiter...das du gerne austeilst hast du schon mit CR und seinem trainingseinsatz bewiesen, nur solltest du nicht gleich die persönliche schiene fahren wenn dir was nicht passt - das spricht nicht davon das du besonders gut mit kritik umgehen kannst. getroffene hunde bellen - gelle fuel. so sprüche kann ich nämlich auch kloppen.
> 
> deswegen sollten wir es wirklich jetzt dabei belassen...denn wenn es ausartet hat am ende keiner was davon



Du bist so wie ich Dich eingeschätzt hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du bist so wie ich Dich eingeschätzt hab



ist doch prima...dann hast du ja recht und ich meine ruhe


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Bei uns bist *Du* mitten drin!!!


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fuel scheinbar willste es wirklich nicht lassen...du meinst mich nun irgendwie  beleidigen zu müssen...mach ruhig weiter...das du gerne austeilst hast du schon mit CR und seinem trainingseinsatz bewiesen, nur solltest du nicht gleich die persönliche schiene fahren wenn dir was nicht passt - das spricht nicht davon das du besonders gut mit kritik umgehen kannst. getroffene hunde bellen - gelle fuel. so sprüche kann ich nämlich auch kloppen.
> 
> deswegen sollten wir es wirklich jetzt dabei belassen...denn wenn es ausartet hat am ende keiner was davon



Du bist so wie ich Dich eingeschätzt hab aber das schreib ich Dir gerne als pn oder sags Dir am Dienstag. 
Jetzt hast Du den guten Geschmack endgültig verlassen.
Wer hat angefangen andere anzupöblen und ihnen was zu unterstellen??

Du und sonst niemand.
Also solltest Du Dich einfach entschuldigen als immer weiterzumachen, denn irgendwann hast Du selbst von Gleichgesinnten keine Rückendeckung mehr.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

geht das schon wieder los


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bis auf die fehlenden klickies.......*duckundweg*



und die Gabel, und das Tretlager, und den fehlenden Dämpfer, und und und!!! Und ich duck mich nicht! Komm nur her!!! :boxsmiley:


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer hat angefangen andere anzupöblen und ihnen was zu unterstellen??
> 
> Du und sonst niemand.
> Also solltest Du Dich einfach entschuldigen als immer weiterzumachen, denn irgendwann hast Du selbst von Gleichgesinnten keine Rückendeckung mehr.



lies deine postings noch mal und stell die frage noch mal...das mit der unterstellung war ich...der rest du!

fuel es ist mir egal was du von mir hälst und ich brauche keine rückendeckung von anderen um meine meinung zu sagen. haken wir das doch einfach ab. du brauchst mich nicht und ich dich nicht. du hast mir nun kund getan was du von mir hälst und ich dir.

wir müssen ja keine freunde sein. also ignorieren wir uns doch einfach gegenseitig und gut ist.


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> lies deine postings noch mal und stell die frage noch mal...das mit der unterstellung war ich...der rest du!
> 
> fuel es ist mir egal was du von mir hälst und ich brauche keine rückendeckung von anderen um meine meinung zu sagen. haken wir das doch einfach ab. du brauchst mich nicht und ich dich nicht. du hast mir nun kund getan was du von mir hälst und ich dir.
> 
> wir müssen ja keine freunde sein. also ignorieren wir uns doch einfach gegenseitig und gut ist.



So geht das nicht.
Du hast mich persönlich beleidigt indem Du mich angepisst hast also steh dazu und entschuldige dich und verwechsle nicht Ursache und Wirkung


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> [...]Und ich duck mich nicht! Komm nur her!!! :boxsmiley:



hihi


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kann man so ein Tandem irgendwo Probefahren? Mit dem Gerd zusammen das wär schon was. Da könnt ich Ihm mal zeigen das er mir nicht davon fahren kann!



Ha, das würd ich Dir aber zeigen! Du würdest Dich umgucken, wenn der Rahmen immer länger und länger und länger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> So geht das nicht.
> Du hast mich persönlich beleidigt indem Du mich angepisst hast also steh dazu und entschuldige dich



für was soll ich mich entschuldigen? bleib mal auf dem teppich. hier braucht sich keiner zu entschuldigen weder du noch ich. wir haben wohl beide ausgeteilt und wer das tut muß auch einstecken können.


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

toll, plauscher die sich gegenseitig auf die ignore liste setzen. ich bin mal weg, bis vielleicht später. 

und weil ichs jetzt auch nicht mehr zurückhalten kann und will:

mir geht dieses dämliche bikegeposte ordentlich auf den pinsel. hier soll geplauscht werden und wenn alle fünf minuten irgendwer meint ein eventuell vorhandenes thema ständig durch schwachsinniges bildergeposte zu unterrechen soll er das machen, muss sich dann aber bitte sehr auch o.g. vorwurf gefallen lassen. 
kommt doch mal von dieser ichhüpfaufdemhinterrad durch die gegend und dass schreib ich sooft bis es keine mensch mehr lesen kann schiene runter und lasst uns über das ein   oder andere andere sinnlose thema schreiben. für alles andere gibts den downhillkindergarten und das tech talk subforum und für das mittlerweile affige weil öffentliche rumgedisse verhalten vom fuel und dem hkn gibts das ktwr.


schüss.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> geht das schon wieder los



 Man muss sich aber auch wehren dürfen. Auch wenn es nicht schön ist.


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> lies deine postings noch mal und stell die frage noch mal...das mit der unterstellung war ich...der rest du!
> 
> fuel es ist mir egal was du von mir hälst und ich brauche keine rückendeckung von anderen um meine meinung zu sagen. haken wir das doch einfach ab. du brauchst mich nicht und ich dich nicht. du hast mir nun kund getan was du von mir hälst und ich dir.
> 
> wir müssen ja keine freunde sein. also ignorieren wir uns doch einfach gegenseitig und gut ist.





fUEL schrieb:


> So geht das nicht.
> Du hast mich persönlich beleidigt indem Du mich angepisst hast also steh dazu und entschuldige dich und verwechsle nicht Ursache und Wirkung



So, nun auch meine warmen Worte zum Sonntag!

Euer Disput hat schon längst die sachliche Ebene verlassen. Was der eine schreibt, wird von dem anderen längst nicht mehr sachlich analysiert, sondern nur noch als Angriff gesehen. Wenn ihr wollt unterhalten wir uns mal demnächst, wenn der Groll ein wenig verraucht ist, darüber. Jetzt hat es jedenfalls keinen Sinn!

Ich schätze euch beide sehr und bitte euch beide einfach den Groll erstmal runterzuschlucken und im Augenblick nur noch über unser liebstes Hobby (Lugga ärgern) zu diskutieren. Ich weiß, wenn man gerade in Rage ist, ist das schwer! Aber versucht es bitte inständig!


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> heut moin gehts an allen seiten ab! grad schellts an de tür unn ich in jogginghose unn frisurdisco steh an de tür. da kimmt e fraa, die ich net kenn unn sacht: die heidi?!?
> ich so: heidi??
> sie so: die heidi?!?
> ich so: heidi???
> ...


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> toll, plauscher die sich gegenseitig auf die ignore liste setzen. ich bin mal weg, bis vielleicht später.
> 
> und weil ichs jetzt auch nicht mehr zurückhalten kann und will:
> 
> ...



Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen! Gib mir mal bitte die Heidi!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich schätze euch beide sehr



danke



Arachne schrieb:


> und bitte euch beide einfach den Groll erstmal runterzuschlucken und im Augenblick nur noch über unser liebstes Hobby (Lugga ärgern) zu diskutieren. Ich weiß, wenn man gerade in Rage ist, ist das schwer! Aber versucht es bitte inständig!



ok ich bemüh mich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

sorry Maggo, ich wusste nicht das ich mich hier nicht öffentlich mitm hkn und Uwe austauschen darf, wenn dich das stört mach ichs halt nur noch über PN's 

weiß einer ob grad Vollmond ist? Nicht nur hier scheinen einige nicht gut drauf zu sein


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sorry Maggo, ich wusste nicht das ich mich hier nicht öffentlich mitm hkn und Uwe austauschen darf, wenn dich das stört mach ichs halt nur noch über PN's
> 
> weiß einer ob grad Vollmond ist? Nicht nur hier scheinen einige nicht gut drauf zu sein



Ne, war nich der Mond, war die Heidi!


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Sorry, racer, aber wenn Du durchnässt aus dem Wald kämst würdest Du dich über so eine Art von untergeschobenem Rassismus gegen Wenigerverdieneralsduselbst auch angepisst fühlen  und mit Vollmond hat das weniger zu tun als mit Volldoofem Aktionismus.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Ne ich mein nur, weil unser Ausbilder im Moment auch ein bisschen angep*sst zu sein scheint. Und hier geht das jetzt auch los das sich die Leute gegenseitig anmachen...das hat sicher nix mit den andern zu tun, eher mit der eigenen schlechten Laune.


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Ich werd mich jetzt mal wieder meiner Arbeit widmen, damit ich nicht irgendwann verhungere.


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sorry, racer, aber wenn Du durchnässt aus dem Wald kämst würdest Du dich über so eine Art von untergeschobenem Rassismus gegen Wenigerverdieneralsduselbst auch angepisst fühlen  und mit Vollmond hat das weniger zu tun als mit Volldoofem Aktionismus.



fUEL, biiiiiitte!


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ne ich mein nur, weil unser Ausbilder im Moment auch ein bisschen angep*sst zu sein scheint. Und hier geht das jetzt auch los das sich die Leute gegenseitig anmachen...das hat sicher nix mit den andern zu tun, eher mit der eigenen schlechten Laune.



Was soll denn das???  *Ich *mach hier niemanden an! *Du *Sumpfschlumpf Du!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

ich fahr mal gucken ob Idstein noch da ist


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich fahr mal gucken ob Idstein noch da ist



Gucks aber nich weg, Dir würd ich das zutraun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bis auf die fehlenden klickies.......*duckundweg*



Ich liebe Deine Beiträge.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich weiß die Caro geht jetzt in s Bett schreib ich keine Boshaftigkeiten derer sie sich erst am nächsten Morgen erwehren kann.
> ....



Würde Dir etwas Boshaftes einfallen, wenn Du an mich denkst.  

Brauchst nicht antworten, ich weiss, dass Du mich ok findest.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Besser finde ich:
> 
> Hab isch auf den Mülleiner getreten? Oder wieso machst Du die Klappe auf???


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe, habs gefunden  ich hoff ich werd jetzt nicht erschlagen Uwe, ob dus glaubst oder nicht, ich hab heut Nacht sogar von so nem Lapierre geträumt



Wie schön, so weiss und unschuldig.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und die Gabel, und das Tretlager, und den fehlenden Dämpfer, und und und!!! Und ich duck mich nicht! Komm nur her!!! :boxsmiley:



 Ich sehe, Du willst, dass ich mich Dir annähere.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ha, das würd ich Dir aber zeigen! Du würdest Dich umgucken, wenn der Rahmen immer länger und länger und länger....



     
So langsam scheint es allen wieder besser zu gehen.


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...das hat sicher nix mit den andern zu tun, eher mit der eigenen schlechten Laune.



logisch brauchts für sowas auch ne ordentliche portion schlechte laune, die kann ich aber aus oben bereits geschriebenen gründen auch begründen und rechtfertigen. siehs mal so, wenn ich keinen bock auf euch alle hätte könnte ich auch einfach wegbleiben, will ich aber nicht. 

gegen eine gewisse form von austausch hat niemand was, wenns aber so endet wie der frank in seinem roseversandkatalog beschrieben hat, gehts mir dann auch irgendwann auf den beutel. ich beabsichtige keineswegs die momentan ohnehin schon merkwürdige stimmung hier im fred weiter zu verschlechtern ich versuche eigentlich eher das gegenteil. es gibt halt meiner meinug nach noch wesentlich mehr zum plauschen als in einer tour irgendein federwegsmonster, (selbiges gilt für bentleys und lambos und rennräder und high tech kaffeemaschinen cc bikes alpen x fullys etc etc.) zu posten. wie wärs,wenn wir zum bleistift mal über limburg quatschen? oder einfach mal wieder alle zusammen rad fahren gehn?! theres so much to plausch about, von dir hat man aber in letzter zeit nicht vielmehr gesehen als irgendwelche bildchen. dafür gibts doch tausende andere threads hier im board, die sich doch auch weiterhin von diesem hier unterscheiden sollen..... 

vielleicht iss heut aber auch echt ein komischer tag, ich hab mich aufs biken gefreut und kann nicht. selbst wenn ich könnte würde mich gerade das wetter gut weit runterziehn.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> 
> ok ich bemüh mich


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sorry Maggo, ich wusste nicht das ich mich hier nicht öffentlich mitm hkn und Uwe austauschen darf, wenn dich das stört mach ichs halt nur noch über PN's
> 
> weiß einer ob grad Vollmond ist? Nicht nur hier scheinen einige nicht gut drauf zu sein



Der Maggo hat Spass gemacht sollte mich wundern, wenn es anders ist. Aber interessant zu sehen wie so manche Worte wirken. Dabei hat er doch nur seine Meinung gesagt.

Im Moment sind wirklich viele Menschen schlecht drauf. Scheinbar stehen die Sterne schlecht.  Hoffentlich gibt's kein Krieg.   

Edit: Hab den Post drüber nicht gesehen. Was geht den hier ab.  Die Sterne müssen verdammt ungünstig stehen.  Maggo, mit dem post bin ich nicht einverstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Würde Dir etwas Boshaftes einfallen, wenn Du an mich denkst.
> 
> Brauchst nicht antworten, ich weiss, dass Du mich ok findest.



Niemals, ansonsten hast du Post


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

@Maggo: Ich glaub bei Dir brennt de Kittel. Wenn ich mich mit dem CR über hüpfen auf einem Rad und Stehen und lauter feinen Sachen die Ihr nicht könnt unterhalten will, dann machen wir das einfach. Da interessiert mich der Neid der Nichtkönner nicht für ne Minute. Einfach selbst mal übern und die Schnauze halten. Aber nicht vergessen das es nur alternativ eingetragen werden darf.   

Ich hoffe ich habe damit den heutigen Ton im Fred getroffen. 
Und der Kerl mit dem blauen Plastikbike kriegt auch noch sein Fett weg. Erst sagen wir wollen jetzt dazu übergehen den Lugga zu Ärgern und dann passiert nix. 

*Sowas macht mich echt sauer!*

Ach und nochwas Gerd, da Du ja auf dem Tandem hinten sitzt, wird das dann doch wohl beim Runterfahren länger werden *lachweg*


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Naja bevor noch haufenweise Bildchen von Fahrrädern gesendet werden und der Thread aussieht wie en Werbekatalog vom Roseversand geh ich mal penne.
> 
> Träumt weiter von Federweg; der macht sowieso bei dem wetter Pause
> 
> ...



Das hab ich geschrieben, für alle die es wohl nicht gelesen haben


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sag mal frank, manchmal könnte man glauben das du davon überzeugt bist das man nur mit nem bike glücklich wird wenn es 4k EUR und drüber kostet.
> 
> nicht alles ist automatisch besser nur weil nikolai, scott oder sonst was drauf steht...



und das die Reaktion.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Man muß zu dem stehen was man geschrieben hat!

Das hab ich geschrieben:



Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Ich glaub bei Dir brennt de Kittel. Wenn ich mich mit dem CR über hüpfen auf einem Rad und Stehen und lauter feinen Sachen die Ihr nicht könnt unterhalten will, dann machen wir das einfach. Da interessiert mich der Neid der Nichtkönner nicht für ne Minute. Einfach selbst mal übern und die Schnauze halten. Aber nicht vergessen das es nur alternativ eingetragen werden darf.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich habe damit den heutigen Ton im Fred getroffen.
> Und der Kerl mit dem blauen Plastikbike kriegt auch noch sein Fett weg. Erst sagen wir wollen jetzt dazu übergehen den Lugga zu Ärgern und dann passiert nix.
> ...




und jetzt hab ich genug von dem ganzen *Beleidigteleberwurstkram* 

seid mir nicht allzu böse, bis später


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Limburg is schee, vor allem die Strecke mit dem Rennrad dahinzufahren, wenig Autos unnerwegs und Federweg braucht mer keinen. Kann man natürlich auch mit nem Mtb wie dem Lugga seinem alten Stumpi fahren. Das kostet ned die Welt( auch wenn es ´dem lugga alles wert ist) und hat meine Vollste Hochachtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>



auch wenn es mir extrem schwer gemacht wird...ich bemühe mich weiter...


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Limburg is schee, vor allem die Strecke mit dem Rennrad dahinzufahren, wenig Autos unnerwegs und Federweg braucht mer keinen. Kann man natürlich auch mit nem Mtb wie dem Lugga seinem alten Stumpi fahren. Das kostet ned die Welt( auch wenn es ´dem lugga alles wert ist) und hat meine Vollste Hochachtung.



limburg war aufs 24h rennen bezogen. da würd ich nicht midm rennrad hinfaaahn, ich hab nämlich keins.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> limburg war aufs 24h rennen bezogen. da würd ich nicht midm rennrad hinfaaahn, ich hab nämlich keins.



dann sind wir ja schon mal 2. was willste denn beplauschen? das bzw. die "rennteams" müßen es ja eh unter sich regeln (fahrgemeinschaften, ausrüstung usw.) - ich als zaungast kann dann ja nur unterstützung während des rennens anbieten (jedenfalls so lange wie ich da sein werde)


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und jetzt hab ich genug von dem ganzen *Beleidigteleberwurstkram*
> 
> seid mir nicht allzu böse, bis später



tschöööö


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

bisher sind wir zum bleistift noch nicht mal richtig konfiguriert, sprich wir haben wenn alle zusagen einen zuviel fürn sechser team, würde dann ja bedeuten wenn alle mitfahren gäbe es ein dreier und ein vierer team.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bisher sind wir zum bleistift noch nicht mal richtig konfiguriert, sprich wir haben wenn alle zusagen einen zuviel fürn sechser team, würde dann ja bedeuten wenn alle mitfahren gäbe es ein dreier und ein vierer team.



Ich würd auch als Betreuer mitmachen, oder nichtfahrender Teamchef...


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

faule socke.....


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

ich hab grad rausgefunden, wie ich meinen firmenlaptop in mein heimnetzwerk einbinde. ich kann jetzt vom wozi und vom azi mit euch plauschen.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Niemals, ansonsten hast du Post


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Ich glaub bei Dir brennt de Kittel. Wenn ich mich mit dem CR über hüpfen auf einem Rad und Stehen und lauter feinen Sachen die Ihr nicht könnt unterhalten will, dann machen wir das einfach. Da interessiert mich der Neid der Nichtkönner nicht für ne Minute. Einfach selbst mal übern und die Schnauze halten. Aber nicht vergessen das es nur alternativ eingetragen werden darf.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich habe damit den heutigen Ton im Fred getroffen.
> Und der Kerl mit dem blauen Plastikbike kriegt auch noch sein Fett weg. Erst sagen wir wollen jetzt dazu übergehen den Lugga zu Ärgern und dann passiert nix.
> ...



   superg**l.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> [...]gäbe es ein dreier und ein vierer team.




puh, das wird dann wohl ziemlich hart für jeden


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich würd auch als Betreuer mitmachen, oder nichtfahrender Teamchef...



aber nur wenn ich meine Couch an Strecke hab


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich würd auch als Betreuer mitmachen, oder nichtfahrender Teamchef...



logo den posten muss ja auch jemand übernehmen


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab grad rausgefunden, wie ich meinen firmenlaptop in mein heimnetzwerk einbinde. ich kann jetzt vom wozi und vom azi mit euch plauschen.



aber nicht das du dir noch ne doppelte persönlichkeit zulegst


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber nur wenn ich meine Couch an Strecke hab



oberfaule socke. sollen wir dir noch so nen getränkespenderhelm kaufen. mit rodem befült versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber nicht das du dir noch ne doppelte persönlichkeit zulegst



würd ich nie tun......


----------



## Schlitzohr (10. Februar 2007)

stimmt.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> würd ich nie tun......



dann ist ja gut


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber nur wenn ich meine Couch an Strecke hab



dann mußte aber auch grillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oberfaule socke. sollen wir dir noch so nen getränkespenderhelm kaufen. mit rodem befült versteht sich von selbst.




Zwei hübsche junde Dinger die mich von Eurem Leid auf der Strecke ablenken würden mir schon reichen  Die können dann auch den roten nachfüllen.


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

wir brauchen auch noch jemanden für die berichterstattung und die bilder. ich hab meine frau schonmal angehauen,ob sie uns nicht was zu essen an die strecke bringt, noch ist sie da nicht so motiviert, dass bekomm ich aber noch hin.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann mußte aber auch grillen



drei junge Dinger mit wenig an...eine grillt...


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zwei hübsche junde Dinger die mich von Eurem Leid auf der Strecke ablenken würden mir schon reichen  Die können dann auch den roten nachfüllen.



  

fabienne....les mal was dein fauler alter schrumpelsack hier von sich gibt......ich glaub bei euch müssten mal die rolläden gestrichen werden.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

üppig ausgestattet sollten sie auch sein...


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> drei junge Dinger mit wenig an...eine grillt...



das eine würstchen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> fabienne....les mal was dein fauler alter schrumpelsack hier von sich gibt......ich glaub bei euch müssten mal die rolläden gestrichen werden.



pssssssssssst, nicht so laut!


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

*Das hier ist eine öffentliche Plattform. Hier kann jeder posten. Wenn mir das Thema nicht zusagt, darf ich das Thema ignorieren. Ich kann neue Themen einbringen. Jeder darf darauf antworten. Ich bin gegen Zensur, solange die Regeln eingehalten werden. *
Edit: Mesch bin ich langsam.


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

fabienne....les mal was dein fauler alter schrumpelsack hier von sich gibt......ich glaub bei euch müssten mal die rolläden gestrichen werden.


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> limburg war aufs 24h rennen bezogen. da würd ich nicht midm rennrad hinfaaahn, ich hab nämlich keins.



So ein mist hab ich mich doch als Rennradbesitzer geoutet, ich Schwein.
Ihr werdet es ja früher oder später eh efahren, in Hohenstein fahr ich in einem anderen Team, nicht bei Plauschers.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> drei junge Dinger mit wenig an...eine grillt...



sagte ich das ich länger bleiben will


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> So ein mist hab ich mich doch als Rennradbesitzer geoutet, ich Schwein.
> Ihr werdet es ja früher oder später eh efahren, in Hohenstein fahr ich in einem anderen Team, nicht bei Plauschers.



was kein gheimnis war, wenn man den entsprechenden thread verfolgt hat. als rennradler haste bestimmt auch so enge hosen an oder???


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> fabienne....les mal was dein fauler alter schrumpelsack hier von sich gibt......ich glaub bei euch müssten mal die rolläden gestrichen werden.


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

ich geh gleich nochmal in die badewanne. bis später.

so gefällts mir wieder.


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was kein gheimnis war, wenn man den entsprechenden thread verfolgt hat. als rennradler haste bestimmt auch so enge hosen an oder???


???


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ???



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=256509


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

und was ist jetzt mit der engen Hose?


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

nur spaß.....nix weiter.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Lieber ne zu enge Hose als gefühlvoll in ne Banane zu beißen und dabei Fotographiert zu werden  *duckundnixwieweg*


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh gleich nochmal in die badewanne. bis später.
> 
> so gefällts mir wieder.



Was gefällt Dir, dass Du die 16k geknackt hast oder das der Fred wieder blubbert?


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> So ein mist hab ich mich doch als Rennradbesitzer geoutet, ich Schwein.
> Ihr werdet es ja früher oder später eh efahren, in Hohenstein fahr ich in einem anderen Team, nicht bei Plauschers.



 Ist doch legitim. 
Vielleicht bringe ich neues Blut ins Team, wenn wir nicht genug Leute beim Rennen sind. Oh Gott; wir vermehren uns auch noch.


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was gefällt Dir, dass Du die 16k geknackt hast oder das der Fred wieder blubbert?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3433971&postcount=16000

upps. gar net midbekomme.

aber gemeint war eher zweiteres.


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ist doch legitim.
> Vielleicht bringe ich neues Blut ins Team, wenn wir nicht genug Leute beim Rennen sind. Oh Gott; wir vermehren uns auch noch.



wen??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Bin wieder da, Idstein steht noch aber es ist alles nass.
zurück zum Thema: Fotos kann ich machen, aber nur wenn ich in der Zeit nicht fahren muss. Weil wie bei unseren Touren möcht ich da auf der Strecke nicht als stehn bleiben und n Foto knipsen 

*nur @ Uwe:* bin heut n Bike gefahrn das viel besser geeignet ist zum "rumfahrn". Damit klappt sogar fast n Manual, leider sind die Pins an den Pedalen ziemlich fies zu meinem Bein gewesen bei nem ~2m tiefen und ~4m langen Sprung  (vom Pedal gerutscht und aufs HR gesetzt bei der Landung)


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> zurück zum Thema: Fotos kann ich machen, aber nur wenn ich in der Zeit nicht fahren muss. Weil wie bei unseren Touren möcht ich da auf der Strecke nicht als stehn bleiben und n Foto knipsen



naja, fotos kann natürlich jeder machen, der ne kamera halten kann. ic denke halt es braucht noch ne uneingebundene kraft, der motiviert knipst kocht etc....ich glaube das wäre nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

So viele durchgeknallte und arme irre Leut (nicht arm an Geld, damit mich keiner wieder falsch versteht) wie heut waren in so geballter Form noch nie im Einzelhandel unterwegs.
Da war wohl der Hinweis auf den Vollmond( der nicht mehr ist) nicht unangebracht.

Unverschämtheiten im Minutentakt, zerrissene und mit Schminke versuate Sachen, ein Flurschaden wie nach ner Horde Borstentiere, einfach unglaubliche Leut.

Und die Russen!!
Da krigst de zuviel die stellen sich schmatzend vor einen und reden mit 50g Essen im Mund ihr kauderdenglisch, und befehligen einen als wenn alle anderen Menschen Dreck wären. 

Also dem Crazy sei Bein ist ja fast eine Wohltat anzusehen gegen die Russen von vorhin. By the way Gute Besserung wird wohl nur hämatomisch werden, aber in 3 Wochen ist es vorbei.

Ich bin froh wenn ich daheim bin heut. Dann werd ich ne schöne Flasche Aldiwein aufmachen und mir irgendwas beim Pizzadienst bestellen oder in die Sauna gehen oder Rad fahren im Wald wo kein Kunde ist und mich keiner ... ...


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Ach und nochwas Gerd, da Du ja auf dem Tandem hinten sitzt, wird das dann doch wohl beim Runterfahren länger werden *lachweg*



Genau!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Das Bein sieht nur so aus weil ich mal testen wollte ob ich noch bis Idstein und wieder heim komme. Sprungfreie Fahrzeit warens 1:24h 

Wens interessiert kann sich ja Bilder in meinen Fotoalbum "Spielereien" ansehn, will hier drin keinen weiter damit belästigen.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *nur @ Uwe:* bin heut n Bike gefahrn das viel besser geeignet ist zum "rumfahrn". Damit klappt sogar fast n Manual, leider sind die Pins an den Pedalen ziemlich fies zu meinem Bein gewesen bei nem ~2m tiefen und ~4m langen Sprung  (vom Pedal gerutscht und aufs HR gesetzt bei der Landung)





Da kann ich dich nicht bemitleiden. Deshalb sind Schienbeinschoner bei den Pedalen Pflicht. En richtiger Mann hält sowas aus. Schau mal Caro, hier is einer 
Aber zwei Meter tief und vier Meter weit, des gleub ich nur wenn ich dabei bin


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber nicht das du dir noch ne doppelte persönlichkeit zulegst





Maggo schrieb:


> würd ich nie tun......





Schlitzohr schrieb:


> stimmt.



Der Meinung bin ich auch!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> drei junge Dinger mit wenig an...eine grillt...



... am Ende streiten wir uns noch um die Couch... Gibt es eine Siebensitzer-Couch?


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich auch!



Warsd de net bei go greesie heut?


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> So ein mist hab ich mich doch als Rennradbesitzer geoutet, ich Schwein.
> Ihr werdet es ja früher oder später eh efahren, in Hohenstein fahr ich in einem anderen Team, nicht bei Plauschers.



Ich hab sogar zwei!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Uwe: die werte sind geschätzt, sie dir das Bild von dem Hof an, hab n gelben Strich als Flugbahn markiert. Als Anhaltspunkt dienen evt die grauen normalen Treppenstufen. Jede große weiße ist durch drei normale graue Stufen überwindbar  Das is alles in Idstein...
Den großen im Wald bin ich nicht, den kleinen schon, sogar mit meinem HT.


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Warsd de net bei go greesie heut?



Doch, bin grad heim gekommen. War toll! Kater hat sich zwar jedes Schlammloch ausgesucht, dafür haben wir aber die Autobahnen hoch ordentlich gedrückt.  Dioe eingeflochtenen Trails waren auch sehr schön lustig rutschig.... Immerhin kein Eis!


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh gleich nochmal in die badewanne. bis später.
> 
> so gefällts mir wieder.



Ich auch!

@Maggo: Nur für Dich!


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Doch, bin grad heim gekommen. War toll! Kater hat sich zwar jedes Schlammloch ausgesucht, dafür haben wir aber die Autobahnen hoch ordentlich gedrückt.  Dioe eingeflochtenen Trails waren auch sehr schön lustig rutschig.... Immerhin kein Eis!



Das hört sich ja richtig gut an, schad das ich nicht dabei war so als Borstenvieh suhlt man sich doch gern im Dreck


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... am Ende streiten wir uns noch um die Couch... Gibt es eine Siebensitzer-Couch?



Einen Dreisitzer gibts und zwar nur für mich und evtl. die zwei zur dekoration des Teams vorhanden Damen  Einzig aus Motivationsgründen darf der der die meisten Runden gefahren ist, am Ende für ne Stunde den Platz auf der Couch mit mir tauschen, während die anderen als Strafe für ihr schlechtes abschneiden, den gesamten Veranstaltungsplatz in einen besenreinen Zustand bringen


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wen??



Ist sie hübsch?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

@Frank: Da hat einer Unwahrheiten in Deine Signatur geschrieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> So viele durchgeknallte und arme irre Leut (nicht arm an Geld, damit mich keiner wieder falsch versteht) wie heut waren in so geballter Form noch nie im Einzelhandel unterwegs.
> Da war wohl der Hinweis auf den Vollmond( der nicht mehr ist) nicht unangebracht.
> 
> Unverschämtheiten im Minutentakt, zerrissene und mit Schminke versuate Sachen, ein Flurschaden wie nach ner Horde Borstentiere, einfach unglaubliche Leut.
> ...



Manchmal sind Kunden toll  und manchmal so wie bei Dir heute...


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das Bein sieht nur so aus weil ich mal testen wollte ob ich noch bis Idstein und wieder heim komme. Sprungfreie Fahrzeit warens 1:24h
> 
> Wens interessiert kann sich ja Bilder in meinen Fotoalbum "Spielereien" ansehn, will hier drin keinen weiter damit belästigen.



Hast Du bitte noch ein paar Blutbilder?!?! *schleck*


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo?



würg, mir egal...


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Manchmal sind Kunden toll  und manchmal so wie bei Dir heute...



Bin schon ewig im Einzelhandel aber heut war es nur im Wald und beim Kasse zähle schön - alles andere war eher grenzwertig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo?



Wann?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> würg, mir egal...



gibt auch nen kleinen


@Frank: wird bestimmt auch nochmal bessere Tage geben


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Frank: Da hat einer Unwahrheiten in Deine Signatur geschrieben!



Ich glaub noch lang ned alles was irschendwo geschriwwe steht.


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja richtig gut an, schad das ich nicht dabei war so als Borstenvieh suhlt man sich doch gern im Dreck



Hast Du Dich heute etwa nicht rasiert??


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Einen Dreisitzer gibts und zwar nur für mich und evtl. die zwei zur dekoration des Teams vorhanden Damen  Einzig aus Motivationsgründen darf der der die meisten Runden gefahren ist, am Ende für ne Stunde den Platz auf der Couch mit mir tauschen, während die anderen als Strafe für ihr schlechtes abschneiden, den gesamten Veranstaltungsplatz in einen besenreinen Zustand bringen



hm hm hm, dann muß der Hirsch doch in die Schweiz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich glaub noch lang ned alles was irschendwo geschriwwe steht.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hm hm hm, dann muß der Hirsch doch in die Schweiz!



Du meinst *I c h* muß dann fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Ne dann lieber nen Viersitzer und Du darfst auch drauf


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich heute etwa nicht rasiert??



Nicht jeder ist ein Plauschersnoopysonnyboy mit langen Haaren, mancher ist eben auch ausserhalb der Gesellschaft...aber denk dran glaub ned alles.....


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

*Aber sonst niemand mehr!*


Edit: auf die Couch


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Gud nacht dann mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

jo, gude Nacht Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hm hm hm, dann muß der Hirsch doch in die Schweiz!



Wenn Du in der nächsten Zeit lieb bist, krichste paa Minütchen app


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

@Uwe: wann?


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Muß  jetzt zum Sushi... 

Bis später


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Ich wünsch Dir nen Guten


@Cracy: Wenns Wetter besser ist


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wen??



Eine Schotten. Der weiß aber noch nix von seinem Glück..... 
Der fährt halt sehr schnell und ist lustig.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bin wieder da, Idstein steht noch aber es ist alles nass.
> zurück zum Thema: Fotos kann ich machen, aber nur wenn ich in der Zeit nicht fahren muss. Weil wie bei unseren Touren möcht ich da auf der Strecke nicht als stehn bleiben und n Foto knipsen
> 
> *nur @ Uwe:* bin heut n Bike gefahrn das viel besser geeignet ist zum "rumfahrn". Damit klappt sogar fast n Manual, leider sind die Pins an den Pedalen ziemlich fies zu meinem Bein gewesen bei nem ~2m tiefen und ~4m langen Sprung  (vom Pedal gerutscht und aufs HR gesetzt bei der Landung)



upps  , mach langsam.


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Eine Schotten. Der weiß aber noch nix von seinem Glück.....
> Der fährt halt sehr schnell und ist lustig.



eine schottin oder einen schotten??? hat der die das dann nen lycrakilt?? wie macht er sie es dann beim fahren??? wie lustig ist er sie es denn?? woher kommt er sie es?? woher stammt die connection??


ich geh ma fott, komm bald abber widder.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist sie hübsch?





			
				Maggo schrieb:
			
		

> eine schottin oder einen schotten??? hat der die das dann nen lycrakilt?? wie macht er sie es dann beim fahren??? wie lustig ist er sie es denn?? woher kommt er sie es?? woher stammt die connection??



Seid Ihr neugierig.  Der ist für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Aha!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Caro: du willst also behaupten das Schotten nicht hübsch sind? Etwa so wie Pedalangefressene Beine?


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aha!



Ich hätte dann auch gern eine Couch. So'ne große, wie ne Spielwiese.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Caro: du willst also behaupten das Schotten nicht hübsch sind? Etwa so wie Pedalangefressene Beine?



Ihm läuft kein Blut die Mundwinkel runter.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Sonst doch hier auch keinem?!


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sonst doch hier auch keinem?!



Ich spielte auf das pedalangefressene Bein an.


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2007)

lesezeichen


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> lesezeichen



Warum setzt Du Lesezeichen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Caro: das verheilt auch nochmal. Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke und je mehr ich über die Entfernungen nachdenke umso mehr bin ich froh das nur so wenig passiert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Ich geh lieber mal wieder ins Bett.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Caro: das verheilt auch nochmal. Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke und je mehr ich über die Entfernungen nachdenke umso mehr bin ich froh das nur so wenig passiert ist



Bestimmt hätte es mir, nur vom Zusehen schon, der Magen verdreht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Ich hab auch einfach nur den Kopf ausgeschaltet und viel Gas gegeben damit ich weit genug komme.
Machs gut Caro, gn8 (warum gehn hier alle so früh schlafen  )


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sonst doch hier auch keinem?!



Naja, fast nie...


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Warum setzt Du Lesezeichen?



Damit er beruhigt vergessen kann, was er gelesen hat und weiß, wo er morgen weiter lesen muß.


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... am Ende streiten wir uns noch um die Couch... Gibt es eine Siebensitzer-Couch?


Meine hat sogar Räder unten dran und kann Bike's zurückfahr'n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

ei gude Carsten


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einfach nur den Kopf ausgeschaltet und viel Gas gegeben damit ich weit genug komme.
> Machs gut Caro, gn8 (warum gehn hier alle so früh schlafen  )



Wenn Du mal älter bist erkläre ich Dir, was man im Bett noch so alles machen kann!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Wenn du meinst das du mir das erklären musst  und warum gerade du? Nur weil du lange Haare hast? Da sind doch Töchter bedeutend besser für geeignet


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Februar 2007)

ei guude Zeh-Ähr und die ganze Plauschergemeinde,
ich glaub, ich war den ganzen Nachmittag online; ich war aber nicht am BeZeh.

War ja richtig Stimmung hier . 

Hat jemand vor morgen nachmittag / evtl. am Abend zu fahren ?
Hier das hr-Wetter dazu: _Am Nachmittag lockern die Wolken auf, hin und wieder zeigt sich die Sonne. Aber auch mit kurzen Schauern, oder Gewittern und Sturmböen müssen wir noch rechnen!
_Evtl. um den Staufen oder Flughafen, je nach Laune. 
???


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst das du mir das erklären musst  und warum gerade du? Nur weil du lange Haare hast? Da sind doch Töchter bedeutend besser für geeignet


 (guud parierd)


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal älter bist erkläre ich Dir, was man im Bett noch so alles machen kann!


Darf man da nun 1 und eins zusammenzählen ?


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ei guude Zeh-Ähr und die ganze Plauschergemeinde,
> ich glaub, ich war den ganzen Nachmittag online; ich war aber nicht am BeZeh.
> 
> War ja richtig Stimmung hier .
> ...



Prinzipiell ja, ich hab nur noch fünfzehn Punkte auf eine Abstiegsseite...


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst das du mir das erklären musst  und warum gerade du? Nur weil du lange Haare hast? Da sind doch Töchter bedeutend besser für geeignet



Vergiß es, praktische Übungen wird es nicht geben!


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Darf man da nun 1 und eins zusammenzählen ?



Nur, wenn Du Dich in die Gefahr begeben willst nochmal in die Grundschule zu müssen!


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ei guude Zeh-Ähr und die ganze Plauschergemeinde,
> ich glaub, ich war den ganzen Nachmittag online; ich war aber nicht am BeZeh.
> 
> War ja richtig Stimmung hier .
> ...



Ei guude Carsten, auch wenn manche meine, daß ich mit Dir net mehr rede dürft, weil dei bike unner 4000 war, hoff ich, dass Du dich drüber wegsetzt, was die Schmittenerfahrnurnoch200höhemederundseiuffemfeldbergfraktion dazumeint.
So viel Schauer wei heut könne meúe net sein; ich fahr früh, weil ich krisch am Montag und Dienstag neue Öltanks und muß die 1000paar schuh von meiner Fraa weschräume, damit die die alte Öltanks üwwerhaupt finne dun 

Ich hoff das sich mei Konto erhöht um e paar Millione während ich des mach, damit ich meim Ruf eines Kapitalistenschweins auch gerecht werd.

Ich bin de schlechteste Mensch uff de Welt, tut mir leid, wenn ich dich wege deinem nicht Nicolai, Scott oder leckmichwasauchimmer Bike gehänselt , verachtet oder denunziert haben sollte.

Ich bin einfach so ein Schlechtmensch, wahrscheinlich bin ich der bruder von BinLaden oder so .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Was soll das denn jetzt Frank?


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was soll das denn jetzt Frank?[/QUOTE
> Tschüß zusammen, macht es in Zukunft besser.


----------



## wissefux (10. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Warum setzt Du Lesezeichen?



ei damit ich schneller de einstiesch widder find, wenn ihr mir zuviel plausche tut ...

wobei plausche is eischentlisch was anners  

also plauschereie les ich viel lieber, ehrlich  

so ihr leut, mir verbringe nun die erst nacht im neue eischeheim   

gn8


----------



## fUEL (10. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ei damit ich schneller de einstiesch widder find, wenn ihr mir zuviel plausche tut ...
> 
> wobei plausche is eischentlisch was anners
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch, ich freu mich für Dich, dafür warst Du auch bestimmt lange fleissig, drm hast Du es verdient, und Dein Schatz nadürlich aach
Des Uffwache is schee meue, freu Dich druff

Gruss Frank


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einfach nur den Kopf ausgeschaltet und viel Gas gegeben damit ich weit genug komme.
> Machs gut Caro, gn8 (warum gehn hier alle so früh schlafen  )





Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal älter bist erkläre ich Dir, was man im Bett noch so alles machen kann!



Aaaach, hat des gud gedan. 

So, ma gugge wie lang ich mich meim bett entziehn kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Wasen hier los


----------



## Horowitz (10. Februar 2007)

Das ist ja ein sehr aktives Forum hier mit mehr als 16000 Posts, klasse.

Bin neu hier bin der Georg nd werd morgen 60 Lenze, leider.
Bin im Vogelsberg geboren und arbeite nicht allzuviel, drum kann ich ab und zu Rad fahren.

Da ich jetzt in der Nähe von Usingen wohne interessiere ich mich für die Gegend um den Feldberg.
Fahre gerne mit netten Leuten, und wenn man mal hier durchstöbert so sind hier wohl ein paar schräge Typen dabei, die auch gerne mal bergab fahren, wa ich besonders liebe.

Hab zwar nur ein Rad bei ebay gesteigert, aber das fährt ordentlich und ist komfortabel auf dem Trail. 
Das ist blau, hat keinen Namen, weil kein Rahmendekor(der Vorbesitzer sagt es sei von wodec oder sowas) und hat eine schwarze Gabel mit 160mm 
Federweg von Marzocci.

Nehmt ihr auch mal einen Neuling mit auf eine Tour zum Feldberg oder Fuchstanz??

Wär schön nicht immer alleine zu radeln.

Grüsse Georg


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst das du mir das erklären musst  und warum gerade du? Nur weil du lange Haare hast? Da sind doch Töchter bedeutend besser für geeignet



Da waddsde abbä noch e bissi, odder? Muss isch da was wisse.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> (guud parierd)



De craisy hadds schonn gud druff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Darf man da nun 1 und eins zusammenzählen ?



Ich waas aach ned mer was ich von de Arachne halde soll.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2007)

Horowitz schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr auch mal einen Neuling mit auf eine Tour zum Feldberg oder Fuchstanz??
> 
> Wär schön nicht immer alleine zu radeln.
> 
> Grüsse Georg



Natürlich nehmen wir auch Neulinge mit.  



Welche Sorte Trails fährst Du denn?


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ei damit ich schneller de einstiesch widder find, wenn ihr mir zuviel plausche tut ...
> 
> wobei plausche is eischentlisch was anners
> 
> ...



Viel Spass.  
Warum klicksde ned uff den feil vorm plauscherfred?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

endlich mal wieder jemand hier der was Tippt 

@ Caro: es gibt auch noch andere Töchter  Ausserdem kümmert sich ja der Gerd schon um deine 

So langsam fängts Knie an zu schmerze


----------



## Horowitz (10. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Natürlich nehmen wir auch Neulinge mit.
> 
> 
> 
> Welche Sorte Trails fährst Du denn?



Also wenn ich es recht überlege wäre der Trail , den dein Tarzan mit Liane überwindet wohl der Richtige , wenn er nur steil und Geil ist.

Neulich war ich mal bei einer Burgruine, da war auch was Gutes, war wohl in der Nähe von Kronsberg oder Falkenflug oder so , jedenfalls mit einer verwunschenen Treppe, 2 Anliegern und ein wenig zugewachsen, so dass man den nicht gleich fand. Da waren so Protektorenbewährte Jungs, die dort gefahren sind und ich bin einfach hinterher. 
Hab mir zwar ne kleine Beule beim Baumkontakt geholt aber war spassig


Wie ommst Du zu so einem Namen??


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Horowitz schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein sehr aktives Forum hier mit mehr als 16000 Posts, klasse.
> 
> Bin neu hier bin der Georg nd werd morgen 60 Lenze, leider.
> Bin im Vogelsberg geboren und arbeite nicht allzuviel, drum kann ich ab und zu Rad fahren.
> ...



Ein neuer! Hi Georg. 
hmmmm, Frischfleisch........ 

Nicht verunsichern lassen, wir haben hier einen sehr lockeren umgangston und wenn du mich kennenlernst, wirst du feststellen, dass isch gans ok bin. 
Ich binn abbä weniger der downhillpartner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horowitz (10. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ein neuer! Hi Georg.
> hmmmm, Frischfleisch........
> 
> Nicht verunsichern lassen, wir haben hier einen sehr lockeren umgangston und wenn du mich kennenlernst, wirst du feststellen, dass isch gans ok bin.
> Ich binn abbä weniger der downhillpartner.



Kann auch hochfahren


----------



## Horowitz (10. Februar 2007)

Liegt die Stimmung am Boden wegen dem 16077 er Post ?
Tut mir leid, ich wollte mich nicht einmischen , meld mich dann noch mal die nächsten Tage, wenn ich darf.
Bis bald Georg


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Horowitz schrieb:


> Kann auch hochfahren



Das wollte ich auch nicht in Frage stellen.  
Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich bergab gerne am Schluss fahre, um niemandem im Weg zu sein. 
Fühlst Du dich angegriffen durch meinen Post?
Du spielst Klavier?


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Horowitz schrieb:


> Liegt die Stimmung am Boden wegen dem 16077 er Post ?
> Tut mir leid, ich wollte mich nicht einmischen , meld mich dann noch mal die nächsten Tage, wenn ich darf.
> Bis bald Georg



Sorry


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder jemand hier der was Tippt
> 
> @ Caro: es gibt auch noch andere Töchter  Ausserdem kümmert sich ja der Gerd schon um deine
> 
> So langsam fängts Knie an zu schmerze



Der Gerd kümmert sich ned um se der maach se.  

Hoffentlich werd des schnell widder mim knie.


----------



## Horowitz (10. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch nicht in Frage stellen.
> Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich bergab gerne am Schluss fahre, um niemandem im Weg zu sein.
> Fühlst Du dich angegriffen durch meinen Post?
> Du spielst Klavier?



Der Schluß ist sehr verantwortungsvoll und ein wichtiger Posten; mitnichten fühlte ich mich angegriffen und wollte auf keinen Fall den Eindruck erwecken, mich aufzudrängen.
Ich liebe Musik und die Interpretationen von Horowitz sind unvergessen und waren ein Jahrhundertereigniss; leider konnte ich ihn nur 1mal live hören, 1978Januar in New York aber seit damals bin ich der Klaviermusik verfallen.

Leider ist mein Spielen eher dilletantisch und ich habe deshalb doch ein wenig Bedenken, darüber zu sprechen, daß ich überhaupt spiele.

Aber er ist meine Art von Idol, so wei meine Enkel auf Tokio Hotel stehen, mag ich Horowitz.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Horowitz schrieb:


> Der Schluß ist sehr verantwortungsvoll und ein wichtiger Posten; mitnichten fühlte ich mich angegriffen und wollte auf keinen Fall den Eindruck erwecken, mich aufzudrängen.
> Ich liebe Musik und die Interpretationen von Horowitz sind unvergessen und waren ein Jahrhundertereigniss; leider konnte ich ihn nur 1mal live hören, 1978Januar in New York aber seit damals bin ich der Klaviermusik verfallen.
> 
> Leider ist mein Spielen eher dilletantisch und ich habe deshalb doch ein wenig Bedenken, darüber zu sprechen, daß ich überhaupt spiele.
> ...



Ich freue mich immer, neue Leute kennezulernen und ich habe nicht das gefühl, dass du dich aufdrängst. 
Ich habe keine großen kenntnisse über bestimmte Komponisten, habe aber auch schon erlebt, dass klavierspielen unter die haut gehen kann.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2007)

Das mit dem Knie hoff ich auch, mitlerweile hab ich nen Eis-pack drauf weils doch unangenehm wurd. Irgendwie war das direkt nachdems passiert war nicht so schlimm, aber im Vergleich zu dem was hätte passieren können is es sehr harmlos...werd mal schlafen gehn (@Gerd: alleine  )
gute Nacht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Knie hoff ich auch, mitlerweile hab ich nen Eis-pack drauf weils doch unangenehm wurd. Irgendwie war das direkt nachdems passiert war nicht so schlimm, aber im Vergleich zu dem was hätte passieren können is es sehr harmlos...werd mal schlafen gehn (@Gerd: alleine  )
> gute Nacht



Gutnacht, Basti  Ich fühle mit Dir...................


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Knie hoff ich auch, mitlerweile hab ich nen Eis-pack drauf weils doch unangenehm wurd. Irgendwie war das direkt nachdems passiert war nicht so schlimm, aber im Vergleich zu dem was hätte passieren können is es sehr harmlos...werd mal schlafen gehn (@Gerd: alleine  )
> gute Nacht



Nachd bastian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2007)

Ich müssd ma was esse. war heud ned eikaafe, bin zwische bedd, dellefon unn bc gependelt.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich müssd ma was esse. war heud ned eikaafe, bin zwische bedd, dellefon unn bc gependelt.



Soll ich Dir was bringen.................zu Essen?


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ei guude Carsten, auch wenn manche meine, daß ich mit Dir net mehr rede dürft, weil dei bike unner 4000 war, hoff ich, dass Du dich drüber wegsetzt, was die Schmittenerfahrnurnoch200höhemederundseiuffemfeldbergfraktion dazumeint.
> So viel Schauer wei heut könne meúe net sein; ich fahr früh, weil ich krisch am Montag und Dienstag neue Öltanks und muß die 1000paar schuh von meiner Fraa weschräume, damit die die alte Öltanks üwwerhaupt finne dun
> 
> Ich hoff das sich mei Konto erhöht um e paar Millione während ich des mach, damit ich meim Ruf eines Kapitalistenschweins auch gerecht werd.
> ...



muss dich ja schon ganz schön beschäftigen...wenn man sonst keine probleme hat dann macht man sich halt welche...lass es doch einfach gut sein...aber was soll ich dir was erzählen...du weißt es ja eh besser.


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir was bringen.................zu Essen?



Habb grad thunfisch unn amarenakersche gegesse.......na isch binn ned schwanger.  isch mach nur grad söweiweltrening.


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Hi Cube, freu mich schonn uff dein post.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habb grad thunfisch unn amarenakersche gegesse.......na isch binn ned schwanger.  isch mach nur grad söweiweltrening.



Ist doch exotisch lecker.............................Horch mal...............................in Dich hinein......................................


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist doch exotisch lecker.............................Horch mal...............................in Dich hinein......................................



Dein post iss aach willkomme. 

mein bauch sachd nix der iss satt.


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Binn müd unn mach mich ins bedd. 

nachd.

bis moje cube.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dein post iss aach willkomme.
> 
> mein bauch sachd nix der iss satt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Binn müd unn mach mich ins bedd.
> 
> nachd.
> 
> bis moje cube.



Nachd


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ei guude Carsten, auch wenn manche meine, daß ich mit Dir net mehr rede dürft, weil dei bike unner 4000 war, hoff ich, dass Du dich drüber wegsetzt, ....


Dafür war mei Tacho vllt. deurer als Deiner . Nein, mal im Ernst. Kommunikation ist so ne Sache. In diesem Fall ist sie wohl "beiderseits" schiefgegangen. 
"Ich lese was der andere schreibt, und glaube es so zu verstehen, wie ich es verstehen will (positiv wie negativ)." Dann springt der jeweils andere Kommunikationspartner entsprechend darauf an.
Ob sich mehr Verständnis untereinander findet, wenn Ihr versucht, den Beginn nochmals aus der Sicht des jeweils anderen zu sehen, kann ich nur hoffen.
Ich habe via Google dies dazu gefunden, hier wird das Thema besser beschrieben, als ich es könnte (in der Mitte ist es zugegebernermaßen etwas langatmig):
http://www.workshop-welt.de/blog/2006/09/13/spickzettel-kommunikation/



fUEL schrieb:


> Ich bin de schlechteste Mensch uff de Welt, tut mir leid, wenn ich dich wege deinem nicht Nicolai, Scott oder leckmichwasauchimmer Bike gehänselt , verachtet oder denunziert haben sollte.
> Ich bin einfach so ein Schlechtmensch, wahrscheinlich bin ich der bruder von BinLaden oder so .


Naja, Du hast ja beim ersten Kennenlernen nicht grad vor meinem Bike gekniet und erfurchsvoll die Stollen vom Racing Ralph abgeleckt, aber ich will ja nicht nachtragend sein. Da brauchst Du keine Selbstkasteiung zu betreiben.

(Edit: Sie hörde des Word zum Sonndach, Amen)


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi Cube, freu mich schonn uff dein post.


Ein schönerer Anlaß wär mir lieber , 

Ansonsde: Morsche zusamme !

un guude N8


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. Februar 2007)

Horowitz schrieb:


> ... Ich liebe Musik und die Interpretationen von Horowitz sind unvergessen und waren ein Jahrhundertereigniss; leider konnte ich ihn nur 1mal live hören, 1978Januar in New York aber seit damals bin ich der Klaviermusik verfallen....



Wir haben noch einen MTBer, der gerne auf Musik und Klavier steht.

Wir treffen uns auch mal so z.B. am Donnerstag (15.2.) in Kelkheim im Gimbacher Hof um 20:00. Da ist die ganze Plauscher-Meute anwesend.

Übrigens Donwhill .... Es gibt da so einen Stein am Alde. Wer den hinunterfährt ist ein echter Plauscher, alle anderen nur Plauscher....


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...werd mal schlafen gehn (@Gerd: alleine  )
> gute Nacht



Seltsam, hätte gewettet, Du nimmst Teddy mit!!!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gutnacht, Basti  Ich fühle mit Dir...................



Weil er alleine geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habb grad thunfisch unn amarenakersche gegesse.......na isch binn ned schwanger.  isch mach nur grad söweiweltrening.



:kotz:


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Keiner zum Plauschen da?! Naja, dann hoffe ich mal, dass alle brav Schäfchen zählen und misch mich darunter.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Einen habbisch noch:

Die gestrige gc-Tour ging von der Hohemark über das Oppidum auf den Lindenberg. Auf dem Lindenberg waren die Steine schön mit lockerem Schnee bedeckt... Ließen sich, wenn auch rutschig, trotzdem einigermaßen befahren. Auf dem Weg zum Herzberg ist der Kater dann einen kurzen Stich hochgefahren, an dem mein Hinterrad einfach keinen Grip kriegen wollte.  Ich könnte jetzt alles auf die Reifen schieben, fürchte aber, dass zumindest der Bonusheft auch mit anderen Reifen hoch kam... Naja, immerhin waren es die einzigen drei Meter.  (@Lugga: ) Vom Herzberg runter stellte sich bei uns trotz (oder wegen?) des Wetters wieder dieses Trailgrinsen ein!!   (@Maggo: ) Von der Saalburg sind wir dann den Weberpfad bis zu den Sportanlagen am Kirdorfer Feld gefahren. Der Weberpfad ist der Pfad am Kirdorfer Bach, der auch beim Denfeld vorbei geht. Von da sind wir wieder zur Saalburg hoch und recht trailig schlammig am Hang entlang wieder zur Hohemark. War toll!


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Warum klicksde ned uff den feil vorm plauscherfred?



weil der uff den letzten beitrag überhaupt führt. da könne schon mal einige seiten dazwischen liegen, wie ich aus erfahrung weiß  

moin !

so, die erste nacht hätten wir hinter uns. es war schee  
nur meine 3 katzen mußten noch in der alten wohnung bleiben und sind total verwirrt ... die ärmsten.

feddisch sinn mer aber noch lange net. heute steht z.b. grundieren, fliesen legen und treppengeländer vorbehandeln auf dem programm ...

ich mach mich dann mal an die arbeit und wünsche euch viel spaß bei den schlammschlachten da draußen


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

gude morsche fux,

ich wünsch dir das des bald hinner dir hast. naja, wenns fertisch iss isses bekanntermaßen wunderschön auf das geleistete zurückzublicken. was mich aber extrem wundert ist, dass du anscheinend schon/noch ins netz kannst, normalerweise ist die tkom doch der größte haken bei nem umzug.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habb grad thunfisch unn amarenakersche gegesse.......na isch binn ned schwanger.  isch mach nur grad söweiweltrening.



thunfisch auf amarenakirschen oder amarenakirschen auf thunfisch oder beides nacheinander? dosenthunfisch oder thunfischsteaks??(die vom plus sind ganz gut) ich glaue man nennt sowas nouvelle cuisine!


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ei guude Zeh-Ähr und die ganze Plauschergemeinde,
> ich glaub, ich war den ganzen Nachmittag online; ich war aber nicht am BeZeh.
> 
> War ja richtig Stimmung hier .
> ...



oh mann, ich würd ja saugerne. leider hab ich bei der regierung ein verhängnisvolles versprechen abgegeben. ich glaub ich kümmere mich heut mal ums zwischenmenschliche.


----------



## Horowitz (11. Februar 2007)

Guten morgen, hab eben mal zurückgelesen, weil hier ja wohl ein hkn und ein fuel im clinch liegen.



Ich für meinen Teil wollte mich ja da nicht einbringen, bevor ich Euch überhaupt perönlich kenne aber als Beobachter hat man das Gefühl als ob ihr als Gruppe diesem fuel das von Herzen gönnt, kann das sein?


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ein schönerer Anlaß wär mir lieber ,
> 
> Ansonsde: Morsche zusamme !
> 
> un guude N8



Abbä sehr durchdacht. 
was habb isch mer de kopp zerbroche unn du sezt einfach en link.  
Bin isch kompliziert.......quatsch..........isch binn gud.


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wir haben noch einen MTBer, der gerne auf Musik und Klavier steht.
> 
> Wir treffen uns auch mal so z.B. am Donnerstag (15.2.) in Kelkheim im Gimbacher Hof um 20:00. Da ist die ganze Plauscher-Meute anwesend.
> 
> Übrigens Donwhill .... Es gibt da so einen Stein am Alde. Wer den hinunterfährt ist ein echter Plauscher, alle anderen nur Plauscher....



Des stimmd nur zu 2/3. Ich binn e plauscherin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Seltsam, hätte gewettet, Du nimmst Teddy mit!!!



Siehst Du nicht den Stolz zwischen den Zeilen. Er ist grade auf Entwöhnung.


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> :kotz:



   Ich habbs nacheinander gegessen, wenn Dir das hilft.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> weil der uff den letzten beitrag überhaupt führt. da könne schon mal einige seiten dazwischen liegen, wie ich aus erfahrung weiß
> 
> moin !
> 
> ...



Moje!

Wenn Du auf den Pfeil links neben den Fred Klickst, kommst Du auf den ersten Beitrag, der nach Deinem letzten Besuch des Freds geschrieben wurde.

Ich hoffe, heute klart es wirklich noch auf!


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> thunfisch auf amarenakirschen oder amarenakirschen auf thunfisch oder beides nacheinander? dosenthunfisch oder thunfischsteaks??(die vom plus sind ganz gut) ich glaue man nennt sowas nouvelle cuisine!



Nein, so was nennt man Flipper: Intelligente Wesen, die gemeuchelt werde...


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> weil der uff den letzten beitrag überhaupt führt. da könne schon mal einige seiten dazwischen liegen, wie ich aus erfahrung weiß


Ich komme da immer zum Letzten den ich gelesen habe.  
Edit: Arachne 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> so, die erste nacht hätten wir hinter uns. es war schee
> nur meine 3 katzen mußten noch in der alten wohnung bleiben und sind total verwirrt ... die ärmsten.
> ...


Ich muss mich noch erholen. Wünsche dir gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habbs nacheinander gegessen, wenn Dir das hilft.



Ich glaube es sind mehr so meine Vorbehalte gegen diese Kombination in diesen Fischdosen. Außerdem hatte ich da wohl grade auch zu viel Schoko-Nuss-Creme verdrückt...


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, so was nennt man Flipper: Intelligente Wesen, die gemeuchelt werde...



ich meinte eigentlich die kombination aus kirschen und thunfisch.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich meinte eigentlich die kombination aus kirschen und thunfisch.



Ja, ich weiß. Da ist aber trotzdem der gemeuchelte Flipper dabei.


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> thunfisch auf amarenakirschen oder amarenakirschen auf thunfisch oder beides nacheinander? dosenthunfisch oder thunfischsteaks??(die vom plus sind ganz gut) ich glaue man nennt sowas nouvelle cuisine!



Dosenthunfisch unn di kersche hinnerher.
Ich habe mal Thunfischsteak gemacht. Das war mir zu trocken.  
Für mich alleine, koche ich selten . Wenn die Kinder mal aus dem Haus sind, das dauert nicht mehr lange  werde ich wohl in eine WG ziehen. Ich kann essen nur in Gemeinschaft genießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oh mann, ich würd ja saugerne. leider hab ich bei der regierung ein verhängnisvolles versprechen abgegeben. ich glaub ich kümmere mich heut mal ums zwischenmenschliche.



Wennde fer dei fraasche da bist, bisde mir noch symbadischer.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Moin!


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Horowitz schrieb:


> Guten morgen, hab eben mal zurückgelesen, weil hier ja wohl ein hkn und ein fuel im clinch liegen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil wollte mich ja da nicht einbringen, bevor ich Euch überhaupt perönlich kenne aber als Beobachter hat man das Gefühl als ob ihr als Gruppe diesem fuel das von Herzen gönnt, kann das sein?



Was gönnen wir Ihm?  
Den Streit oder sein Geld?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weil er alleine geht?














Hat ER nicht auch Kätzchen..........


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich hoffe, heute klart es wirklich noch auf!


Vllt. dauert es noch aber bald scheint wieder die Sonne.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Vllt. dauert es noch aber bald scheint wieder die Sonne.



Über WEM oder WAS.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaube es sind mehr so meine Vorbehalte gegen diese Kombination in diesen Fischdosen. Außerdem hatte ich da wohl grade auch zu viel *Schoko-Nuss-Creme* verdrückt...



Lecker.....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Februar 2007)

Tschulligung.......

Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß. Da ist aber trotzdem der gemeuchelte Flipper dabei.



Nee eben ned, das ist ja das wiederwärtige daran. Die schmeissen die eifach wieder weg. Beifang geht über Bord.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee eben ned, das ist ja das wiederwärtige daran. Die schmeissen die eifach wieder weg. Beifang geht über Bord.



Ja, aber tot! Der erstickt nämlich in der Treibnetzen, mit welchen Thunfisch gefangen wird.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lecker.....



Ja, aber leider nimmt mein Mund manchmal mehr auf, als mein Magen verträgt.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dosenthunfisch unn di kersche hinnerher.
> Ich habe mal Thunfischsteak gemacht. Das war mir zu trocken.
> Für mich alleine, koche ich selten . Wenn die Kinder mal aus dem Haus sind, das dauert nicht mehr lange  werde ich wohl in eine WG ziehen. Ich kann essen nur in Gemeinschaft genießen.



Moin Caro 
Thun war mal mein Lieblingsfisch, und da hätte ich gesagt, roh oder gerade mal "neben die Pfanne gelegt" , seit einiger Zeit ist er bei mir gestrichen,wegen der Fangmethoden und der Überfischung.......
Am GemGen kannste doch was ändern.......................


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was gönnen wir Ihm?
> Den Streit oder sein Geld?



@Horowitz: Wir sind nur gemeinsam eine Gruppe (inkl. allen Top-Postern). Ich persönlich würde mir und auch allen anderen viel mehr Bikes und Equipment gönnen!!! Gehänselt werden hier zwar tatsächlich einige wegen ihrer Bikes (Lugga, Arachne), aber nicht, weil die so billig waren...  Eigentlich zählt tatsächlich nur die Freude, die man mit seinem Trainingsgerät entwickelt! Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass man an einem Kaufhaus-Bike lange Freude hat, aber wenn doch, soll mir das sehr Recht sein!!! Dein Votec (wenn es eines ist) entstammt übrigens einer deutschen Bikeschmiede (Votec).


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Horowitz: Wir sind nur gemeinsam eine Gruppe (inkl. allen Top-Postern). Ich persönlich würde mir und auch allen anderen viel mehr Bikes und Equipment gönnen!!! Gehänselt werden hier zwar tatsächlich einige wegen ihrer Bikes (Lugga, Arachne), aber nicht, weil die so billig waren...  Eigentlich zählt tatsächlich nur die Freude, die man mit seinem Trainingsgerät entwickelt! Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass man an einem Kaufhaus-Bike lange Freude hat, aber wenn doch, soll mir das sehr Recht sein!!! Dein Votec (wenn es eines ist) entstammt übrigens einer deutschen Bikeschmiede (Votec).



votec iss nur was für poser, die haben so dicke rohre verbaut und brechen trotzdem ständig durch.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> votec iss nur was für poser, die haben so dicke rohre verbaut und brechen trotzdem ständig durch.



Votec/Voitl-Bikes habe ich bei Bikemaxx kennen gelernt. Als ich Anfang letzten Jahres auf Bikesuche war, wollten die mir so eins verkaufen.


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Über WEM oder WAS.......





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> .......Am GemGen kannste doch was ändern.......................


Für jeden der nicht davor wegrennt.......jaja ich weiß, ich versuch mal stehenzubleiben. Ich bestimme aber das Wann und Wo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

nur die Hinterbauten, der Hauptrahmen hält (zumindest bei nem Kumpel)


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nur die Hinterbauten, der Hauptrahmen hält (zumindest bei nem Kumpel)



rennen die Hinterbauten jetzt weg, oder können die nicht stehen bleiben? Und wieso bestimmt caroka das Wann und Wo?


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Es regnet hier zwar noch, wird aber irgendwie schon heller!


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, aber tot! Der erstickt nämlich in der Treibnetzen, mit welchen Thunfisch gefangen wird.



Deswegen ja der  Man sollte sie zwingen den Beifang zu verarbeiten und billigst verkaufen zu müssen. Dann zerstören sie sich Ihre eigenen Preise damit. Oder fangen endlich mal an zu überlegen. Sinnlos


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, aber leider nimmt mein Mund manchmal mehr auf, als mein Magen verträgt.



Du lernst das noch.... Achja, zum Nachtisch gab es gestern Nutella.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nur die Hinterbauten, der Hauptrahmen hält (zumindest bei nem Kumpel)



schade, dass ich nicht mehr weiß wer meinen faszination alpencross hat. da wird das gegenteil gezeigt. glatter durchbruch an der verbindung oberrohr zum sitzrohr und wohl auch kein einzelfall. so ne kiste käme für mich nie in frage.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Votec/Voitl-Bikes habe ich bei Bikemaxx kennen gelernt. Als ich Anfang letzten Jahres auf Bikesuche war, wollten die mir so eins verkaufen.



ich fand die als ich noch keine ahnung hatte (soll nicht heißen, dass ich sie jetzt habe, aber nach rund zwei jahren forenlesen bin ich etwas schlauer) auch irgendwie schick, aber irgendwo wurde es mal als zahnarzt und anwältebike die dringend zur eidiele müssen bezeichnet. sicher etwas übertrieben, da stünden aber auf meiner wunschliste ganz andere kandidaten.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

ich hab ein potentielles "opfer" gefunden, die wortwahl ist jedenfalls schonmal korrekt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3434522&postcount=4


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Meinem Bekannten da ist schon zwei mal der Hinterbau gebrochen, der Hauptrahmen noch nicht. Das Bike hat bei ihm jetzt ca. 13000km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Meinem Bekannten da ist schon zwei mal der Hinterbau gebrochen, der Hauptrahmen noch nicht. Das Bike hat bei ihm jetzt ca. 13000km



knack! kack! ein m6??


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaube es sind mehr so meine Vorbehalte gegen diese Kombination in diesen Fischdosen. Außerdem hatte ich da wohl grade auch zu viel Schoko-Nuss-Creme verdrückt...



lecker nutella



caroka schrieb:


> Was gönnen wir Ihm?
> Den Streit oder sein Geld?



ich denke nicht da hier jemand aus dem fred, dem anderen wirklich etwas nicht gönnt bzw. jemand dem anderen etwas schlechtes will. 



caroka schrieb:


> Vllt. dauert es noch aber bald scheint wieder die Sonne.



die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Tschulligung.......
> 
> Guten Morgen




ups, stimmt hab ich auch vergessen. moin moin



Arachne schrieb:


> Gehänselt werden hier zwar tatsächlich einige wegen ihrer Bikes (Lugga, Arachne), aber nicht, weil die so billig waren...







Arachne schrieb:


> Eigentlich zählt tatsächlich nur die Freude, die man mit seinem Trainingsgerät entwickelt!



zustimm


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Februar 2007)

Leute, was ein Sauwetter! Komme gerade von einer 7P-Runde, davon 6P im Dauerrregen.   Sonst fahren wir ja sonntags deutlich länger, aber da wir eh nur zu zweit waren, haben wir bschlossen, lieber keine Erkältung einzufahren. Ich werd nachhher wohl noch´n Stündchen Ergometer im Regenrations-Tempo fahren. Das brauch ich nach den intnesiven letzten Tagen...  
Wünsche noch allen viel Spaß, die sich bei dem Wetter noch raus trauen wollen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> knack! kack! ein m6??



f7 ist seine "Alltagssc*lampe", die ist auch schon zwei mal gebrochen und hat zig mal die Alpen gesehn.
nc1 hat er sich als <10kg Fully aufgebaut
dann ist da noch son Votec RR. Irgendwie scheint er die Marke zu mögen, auch wenn jetzt noch ein LV daneben steht und ein Kuota Carbon-RR.

*@Uwe:* schau dir mal hier die Episode 41 an  da gehts um das Lapierre x 160 und das gibts in 3 Preisstufen


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> f7 ist seine "Alltagssc*lampe", die ist auch schon zwei mal gebrochen und hat zig mal die Alpen gesehn.
> nc1 hat er sich als <10kg Fully aufgebaut
> dann ist da noch son Votec RR. Irgendwie scheint er die Marke zu mögen, auch wenn jetzt noch ein LV daneben steht und ein Kuota Carbon-RR.



zahnarzt???


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es regnet hier zwar noch, wird aber irgendwie schon heller!


Ich hab da auch noch Hoffnung, schaue gebannt auf's Regenradar http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/13/0,1872,2041965,00.html und scharre schon länger mit de Hufe...

Morsche zusamme nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch noch Hoffnung, schaue gebannt auf's Regenradar http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/13/0,1872,2041965,00.html und scharre schon länger mit de Hufe...
> 
> Morsche zusamme nochmal



glas halb voll mensch?! ich glaube, obwohl ich euch natürlich beste bedingungen wünsche nicht mehr daran.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

Es regnet, es regnet, es regnet seinen Lauf und wenns genug geregnet hat dann hörts auch wieder auf! 


:kotz: ich geh auf die Couch


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .............und wenns genug geregnet hat dannn hörts auch wieder auf!



iss schon genug. hier hats grade aufgehört.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

bei uns kommen immer noch Bindfäden runter...


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bei uns kommen immer noch Bindfäden runter...



immer noch besser als wasser, von bindfäden wird man nicht nass und wenn man genug zusmmen hat kann man sich ein schönes paket schnüren.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> immer noch besser als wasser, von bindfäden wird man nicht nass und wenn man genug zusmmen hat kann man sich ein schönes paket schnüren.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> immer noch besser als wasser, von bindfäden wird man nicht nass und wenn man genug zusmmen hat kann man sich ein schönes paket schnüren.



Und was ist da drin???  Nur für CR: SESL!!!


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur für CR



grmlgrmpfhrrrr.

sesl gehört nicht eingesperrt.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> grmlgrmpfhrrrr.
> 
> sesl gehört nicht eingesperrt.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und was ist da drin???  Nur für CR: SESL!!!



Lapierre, wenns passt!


Wer bringt am Di. ein Bike mit Sram x9 und Trigger mit. Ich will meins zuhause lassen und hab Angst, daß das alle machen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lapierre, wenns passt!
> 
> 
> Wer bringt am Di. ein Bike mit Sram x9 und Trigger mit. Ich will meins zuhause lassen und hab Angst, daß das alle machen wollen



Oh weh, muß ja mein Bike sauber machen...  (alles XT)

Warum willst Du Deines zu Hause lassen?


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lapierre, wenns passt!
> 
> 
> Wer bringt am Di. ein Bike mit Sram x9 und Trigger mit. Ich will meins zuhause lassen und hab Angst, daß das alle machen wollen



das lapierre iss optisch schon ansprechend zumindest der weiße lack. du brauchst aber ein paar fransencowboystiefel dafür. die dämpferanlenung find ich rein optisch sehr augenkrebserregend. ich wäre für:

liteville
helius fr
das alte enduro nicht das sx trail
cube fritzz (iss bisher noch nicht erwähnt worden obwohl recht günstig und mit händlervorteil)
fusion freak
bionicon
rocky slayer

es gibt schon schöne sachen im laden, leider habe ich keine entsprechenden gegenwerte zur verfügung.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer bringt am Di. ein Bike mit Sram x9 und Trigger mit. Ich will meins zuhause lassen und hab Angst, daß das alle machen wollen



eigentlich ich, aber habe meine teilnahme abgesagt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Endlich mal ein Thema wo ich offen mitschreiben kann 
Das Lapierre gibts ab 2,4kâ¬, dann aber nur mit LX, Domain und Fox rp, halt alles nicht so Ã¼bertrieben.
Maggo: du hast das Torque vergessen, ich denke das kann man da ruhig auch mit dazu schreiben.
Cube Fritzz hab ich mich schon mit ausseinander gesetzt, das hat mir so abnorme MaÃe (150mm hinten einbaubreite fÃ¼r die Nabe, 83er Tretlager)


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Thema wo ich offen mitschreiben kann
> Das Lapierre gibts ab 2,4k, dann aber nur mit LX, Domain und Fox rp, halt alles nicht so übertrieben.
> Maggo: du hast das Torque vergessen, ich denke das kann man da ruhig auch mit dazu schreiben.
> Cube Fritzz hab ich mich schon mit ausseinander gesetzt, das hat mir so abnorme Maße (150mm hinten einbaubreite für die Nabe, 83er Tretlager)




das torque mag gut sein, ich würde aber gerne wenn es mal soweit ist ein bike beim "händler" kaufen können. mit dem cube haste natürlich recht.

btw: es gibt viele themen zum mitschreiben, auch für dich oder willst du dich etwa nur auf deine "endurosucht" beschränken?? mach dich mal nicht kleiner als du bist.

was iss mit den neuen giant dingern mit maestro hinterbau?? die sollen gut funktionieren, und seeehr erschwinglich sein, allerdings siehts da an der dämpferaufnahme schon sehr filigran aus.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

wenn versender dazu gehöhren dann lohnt sich bestimmt auch ein blick auf kraftstoff. ich frage mich wann radon anfängt auf den endurozug aufzuspringen, die sind ja pl mäßig sogar nochein stück vor canyon.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> eigentlich ich, aber habe meine teilnahme abgesagt.



Wieso traust Du Dich eigentlich nicht mal zu fragen, ob Dich jemand mitnehmen kann? Ich hätte Dich jedenfalls mitgenommen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

ich weiß nicht, Giant find ich irgendwie gar nicht interessant. Ist bei mir wohl wie mitm Carbon, mag ich einfach nicht. Bulls übrigens auch nicht, genauso wie Wheeler (das muss sich furchtbar vervorurteilt lesen).
Das mit dem Händler stimmt, ich schraube aber auch gern selbst  und bin daher nicht auf einen Händler angewiesen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Radon ist aber auch ein Stück weniger "exclusiv" 
Es gibt so viele schöne Enduros...aber nur wenige wo man so viel fürs Geld bekommt wie bei Canyon, daher ja auch der Torque Trip...und mehr ist jetzt halt wirklich nicht drin, in nem halben Jahr sieht das wohl wieder anders aus  aber trotzdem möcht man doch möglichst viel für sein Geld oder seh ich das zu engstirnig in meinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Aber ich sehe, Maggo, du hast dich auch schon etwas ausgibiger mit dem Thema befasst


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das torque mag gut sein, ich würde aber gerne wenn es mal soweit ist ein bike beim "händler" kaufen können.



koblenz ist auch nur ne stunde fahrt...da kannste es "im laden kaufen 



Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso traust Du Dich eigentlich nicht mal zu fragen, ob Dich jemand mitnehmen kann? Ich hätte Dich jedenfalls mitgenommen.



danke für das angebot...ich habe aber eher des friedenswillens drauf verzichtet...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> grmlgrmpfhrrrr.
> 
> sesl gehört nicht eingesperrt.



"Freiheit für SESL"


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich denke nicht da hier jemand aus dem fred, dem anderen wirklich etwas nicht gönnt bzw. jemand dem anderen etwas schlechtes will. .....


Genau das ist meine Haltung und das unterstelle ich *jedem* hier. 
Jeder auf seine Art und Weise, weil es so verschiedene Menschen und Charaktere gibt.    Das Leben ist bunt.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

ich schraube auch sehr gerne selbst, nichtsdestotrotz aus der nase fliest kein honig will ich nen ap vor ort haben. und das nimmst du mir jetzt mal nicht übel, ich finde canyon nicht wirklich exklusiv....unschlagbar im pl allerdings schon. ich hatte damals bevor ich das stumpi gekauft habe auch schon fast dort bestellt und war froh, es gelassen zu haben. wartezeit und service, den ich bei meinem spezi trotz einer linken und einer rechten hand in anspruch nehmen musste haben mich dann noch restlos überzeugt das richtige getan zu haben.

bulls: wird für mich trotz hochkaätiger besetzung in ihrem rennteam uns neuerdings tupperrahmen niemals ein thema sein, alleine der name löst bei mir heftiges hyperventilieren aus.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe, Maggo, du hast dich auch schon etwas ausgibiger mit dem Thema befasst



stop: ich bin kein technikverweigerer und mir wird die hose auch nass, wenn ich ein tolles radl seh. iss wohl wie bei manchen geschlechtsgenossen der auto oder elektroniktick. high end elektrozug hab ich auf der a**** um mich und autos strahlen für mich dann doch zuwenig aus.

wenn ichs mir leisten könnte würde ich mir ein rennrad, einen rosser ein racefully und was abwärtstauglicheres gönnen. ich bin von schönen rädern fasziniert und schaue ach regelmäßig in entsprechenden abteilungen hier im forum vorbei. es gibt halt überall spezialisten, auf der einen seite die plauscher auf der anderen "eure cross country kunstwerke" threads und ähnliches.

wenn mich jemand nach ner meinung zu nem rad fragt, das er sie es beabsichtigt zu kaufen bin ich der letzte der das überliest.im gegenteil. ich habe ja auch den link zum lv erfahrungsbericht gepostet, da bin ich auch nicht einfach so drübergestolpert. du hat dich ja schon festgelegt, von daher war für mich die sache rum. iss ja auch egal, das für und wider zu diskutieren macht mir eindeutig mehr spaß als blanke bilder gucken, lass uns fachsimpeln bis es was anderes gibt was angegangen werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> [...] aber trotzdem möcht man doch möglichst viel für sein Geld oder seh ich das zu engstirnig in meinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn?!



das canyon wahrscheinlich nicht die marke mit DEM ruf ist kann ich nicht abstreiten. aber man bekommt top-teile mit einem rahmen der wohl nicht SO schlecht ist (5 jahre garantie). von der ausstattung her bekommt man preislich nicht viel vergleichbares und der dämpferexperte von dem vorletzten workshop meinte ja auch, dass das bike in ordnung wäre.

wenn man ein gutes bike für einen günstigen preis haben möchte, sollte man canyon auf jedenfall in die engere wahl nehmen.

wobei man natürlich in kauf nehmen muss, dass man nicht den service erhält wie vielleicht beim Denfeld oder seinem Händler um die ecke.


----------



## thto (11. Februar 2007)

bin das torque auch mal aufm parkplatz in ko gefahren, ist schon ein unterschied zu meinem ES .....
lapierre habe ich beim hibike letztens gesehen, edel !
is halt schade dass es das big mountain 1 od 2 od sl nicht mehr gibt.... für mich eigentl. super, sehr stabiler 4geleng enduro.....


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das canyon wahrscheinlich nicht die marke mit DEM ruf ist kann ich nicht abstreiten. aber man bekommt top-teile mit einem rahmen der wohl nicht SO schlecht ist (5 jahre garantie). von der ausstattung her bekommt man preislich nicht viel vergleichbares und der dämpferexperte von dem vorletzten workshop meinte ja auch, dass das bike in ordnung wäre.
> 
> wenn man ein gutes bike für einen günstigen preis haben möchte, sollte man canyon auf jedenfall in die engere wahl nehmen.
> 
> wobei man natürlich in kauf nehmen muss, dass man nicht den service erhält wie vielleicht beim Denfeld oder seinem Händler um die ecke.



ich glaube es gibt nur gaanz wenige bikes die sich auf die fahne ein exklusivitätslabel klatschen dürfen. meißtens dann eh nicht von der stange sondern mit bedacht von meisterhand ausgestattet und fast zu schade um sie zu fahren (obwohl...) alles was drunter ist ist ja kein sch***dreck der nicht hält oder nicht funktioniert nur halt weit entfernt davon exklusiv zu sein.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

thto schrieb:


> bin das torque auch mal aufm parkplatz in ko gefahren, ist schon ein unterschied zu meinem ES ..........



auf dem parkplatz den unterschied erfahren???

das soll jetzt nicht arrogant oder so klingen, aber ich glaube kaum, dass man sowas als einsatzbereichgerechtwerdenden test bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> koblenz ist auch nur ne stunde fahrt...da kannste es "im laden kaufen



also ungefaähr hundert km einfach. macht bei dem trouble mit meinem hinterbau und gerissenen speichen bestimmt sechs mal fahren 1200 km iss hunnifuffi sprit. plus längere wartezeit weil man ja auch nur samstags hin kann.....


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich habe aber eher des friedenswillens drauf verzichtet...



schade dass ich in berlin bin, vielleicht wärs ja was geworden, irgendwie war ich mit der entscheidungsindung für die workshops zu lahm.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> liteville *ich mags gern softer*
> helius fr *finde ich sehr geil, aber auch sehr teuer, von den hier von dir genannten aber mein absoluter Favorit (wenn der Preis ausgeblendet wird)*
> das alte enduro nicht das sx trail *weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das richtige gefunden hab, aber das is auch ziemlich teuer  und wirklich dolle find ich das rein Optisch auch nicht unbedingt*
> cube fritzz (iss bisher noch nicht erwähnt worden obwohl recht günstig und mit händlervorteil) *schon genannt*
> ...


.


----------



## thto (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> auf dem parkplatz den unterschied erfahren???
> 
> das soll jetzt nicht arrogant oder so klingen, aber ich glaube kaum, dass man sowas als einsatzbereichgerechtwerdenden test bezeichnen kann.



kein problem, da hast du vollkommen recht, dachte auch eher an sitzposition bzgl. geometrie .......
meiner meinung nach denke ich dass ein 4-gelenk enduro wippfreier sein wird als ein eingelenker....


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

@cr- spaß kost. mein spezi war damals auch das in der günstigsten ausstattungsvariante. für den einstieg sicher ok, nachund nach sind die teile entweder kaputt gegangen und dann ersetzt worden oder aber einfach so getauscht worden. vorteil: immer genau das teil welches ich haben wollte. mittlerweile ist vom originalkram nicht mehr viel dran, genaugenommen nur noch lenker vorbau steuersatz (kommt als nächstes wech) und dämpfer. danach ist es sozusagen custom build und wäre in dieser konfig nicht im laden erhältlich gewesen. sind zwar alles mehr oder weniger standardteile aber wie gesagt, genau die die ich habne wollte.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

@ Maggo: wenn am Canyon was dran ist ruft man bei denen an, die schicken dir nen frei-Porto sticker und du schickst denen das. Kost dich gar nix, dauert dann halt etwas länger (Gabelgarantie hat bei mir 12 Tage gedauert), aber dafür hat man ja noch sein älteres, auch fahrbares Zweitbike zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schade dass ich in berlin bin, vielleicht wärs ja was geworden, irgendwie war ich mit der entscheidungsindung für die workshops zu lahm.


gibt ja bestimmt wieder welche...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

thto schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach denke ich dass ein 4-gelenk enduro wippfreier sein wird als ein eingelenker....



Meinst du das jetzt allgemein oder aufs ES/X und Torque bezogen? Sind doch beides 4-gelenker


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

thto schrieb:


> kein problem, da hast du vollkommen recht, dachte auch eher an sitzposition bzgl. geometrie .......
> meiner meinung nach denke ich dass ein 4-gelenk enduro wippfreier sein wird als ein eingelenker....



das ist nicht nur deine meinung sondern ein physikalisch untermauerter fakt. wobei das a nicht heißt das eingelenker, egal ob abgestützt umgelenkt oder sonstwie zusammengeschustert unbedingt schlecht sein müssen und b ein viergelenker die fahrwerkstechnische offenbarung ist. 
ich glaube bei nem enduro wäre es mir auch relativ egal ob das nun wippt, solange es sich in grenzen hält, schließich muss man mit so nem rad keine rennen gewinnen. wippfreie hinterbauten (das fsr soll ja da ganz vorne mit dabei sein) haben auch irgendwie anscheinend immer einbußen beim thema trailperformance. wenn ich meinen hinterbau ruisch kriegen will ist nix mehr mit ultrasensibel. da leb ich lieber mit ein bisschen wippen und freu mich dass es bergab oder im technischen uphill ordentich funktioniert. solange das teil nicht schaukelt wie omas häkelstuhl iss alles latscho.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> .... 4-gelenker .....




wer hats erfunden???


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: wenn am Canyon was dran ist ruft man bei denen an, die schicken dir nen frei-Porto sticker und du schickst denen das. Kost dich gar nix, dauert dann halt etwas länger (Gabelgarantie hat bei mir 12 Tage gedauert), aber dafür hat man ja noch sein älteres, auch fahrbares Zweitbike zu Hause



Hab kein gescheites Altfahrrad und finde es super toll, dass der Christian mir immer ein Leihbike/Ersatzrad gibt!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab kein gescheites Altfahrrad



Das hab ich überhört oder warum verleugnest du dein HT? Was ist daran nicht gescheid genug um mal 1-2Wochen damit rumzufahrn? Mein HT ist auch nicht klasse, trotzdem ziehe ich es teilweiße sogar meinem Canyon vor.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das ist nicht nur deine meinung sondern ein physikalisch untermauerter fakt. wobei das a nicht heißt das eingelenker, egal ob abgestützt umgelenkt oder sonstwie zusammengeschustert unbedingt schlecht sein müssen und b ein viergelenker die fahrwerkstechnische offenbarung ist.
> ich glaube bei nem enduro wäre es mir auch relativ egal ob das nun wippt, solange es sich in grenzen hält, schließich muss man mit so nem rad keine rennen gewinnen. wippfreie hinterbauten (das fsr soll ja da ganz vorne mit dabei sein) haben auch irgendwie anscheinend immer einbußen beim thema trailperformance. wenn ich meinen hinterbau ruisch kriegen will ist nix mehr mit ultrasensibel. da leb ich lieber mit ein bisschen wippen und freu mich dass es bergab oder im technischen uphill ordentich funktioniert. solange das teil nicht schaukelt wie omas häkelstuhl iss alles latscho.



Abgestützte Eingelenker sind super vortriebsneutral.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Meinst du das jetzt allgemein oder aufs ES/X und Torque bezogen? Sind doch beides 4-gelenker



echte viergelenker?? dann müßte aber das horst link verbaut sein. in der zoomfunktion auf der hp sehe ich keins.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> echte viergelenker?? dann müßte aber das horst link verbaut sein. in der zoomfunktion auf der hp sehe ich keins.



Ich war zwar auf dem Workshop, kann mir aber bitte mal einer die genauen Unterschiede erklären, oder hier posten, wo sie zusammenfassend genau erklärt sind?!  





@Carsten: Bin jetzt erstmal bis gegen drei/halb vier offline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Horst Link nennt man das Gelenk in der Kettenstrebe (soweit ich das gelesen hab) und das ist bei den Canyon Fullys vorhanden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

btw: was sind "falsche" viergelenker? Was kein viergelenker ist, ist ein was-weiß-ich-wie-oft abgestützter eingelenker.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Enduros für die Preisjäger gäbs auch noch von Poison, Transalp24, BOC  und Vortrieb (Vertrieb über Bike-Components)


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

viel spaß, ich geh mal frühstücken:

Wissenswertes zur Federungstechnik

Es gibt verschiedene Systeme, wie ein Fahrrad gefedert werden kann, am bekanntesten sind die Eingelenker (davon prominetester Vertreter: Cannondale) und die Viergelenker (Specialized). Viele bezeichnen fälschlicherweise auch Eingelenker mit Umlenkhebel als Viergelenker (hier ist das bekannteste Fahrrad wohl das Rocky Mountain Element). Eingelenker haben einen festen Drehpunkt, um den sich das Hinterrad während des Einfederns dreht, und echte Viergelenker haben einen sogenannten "virtuellen Drehpunkt", der während des Einfederns wandert, so dass das Hinterrad keine Kreisbewegung beschreibt, während es einfedert.

Der Drehpunkt ist entscheidend für die Anfälligkeit des Federsystems auf unregelmässige Kettenzugkräfte, wie sie beim Pedalieren zwangsläufig durch die Umsetzung translatorischer in rotatorische Bewegungen entstehen. Natürlich spielt der "runde Tritt" eines Radfahrers die Hauptrolle, aber diesen kann der Fahrradkonstrukteur leider nicht in sein Rad einbauen. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass die klassische Kettenschaltung für jede Übersetzung einen anderen Drehpunkt haben sollte. Jede Konstruktion ist also lediglich eine Annäherung an den Idealzustand. Je mehr Federweg eine Konstruktion hat, desto anfälliger wird das System zum Wippen.

Technisch gesehen haben Eingelenker den Vorteil, dass sie mit nur einem Lagerblock (abgesehen von den Lagern am Dämpfer, die es bei jeder Konstruktion gibt) auskommen, man kann diesen entsprechend grosszügig Dimensionieren und hat damit i.d.R. keine Haltbarkeitsprobleme. Ein Viergelenker ist bei gleicher Langlebigkeit zwangläufig schwerer. Ausserdem hat er das Problem, dass aus konstruktionstechnischen Gründen die Lager nicht alle so gut fluchten, deshalb entsteht etwas mehr Reibung und höherer Verschleiss. Vor allem bei grösseren Federwegen (ab ca. 120mm) kann der Viergelenker seinen Vorteil des virtuellen Drehpunktes ausspielen, er ist weniger anfällig auf unruhige Tretbewegungen, ergo wippt der Viergelenker etwas weniger. (Ob das in der Praxis wirklich spürbar ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln; zu verschieden sind die Konzepte der jeweiligen Hersteller, als dass sie wirklich auf ein- und derselben Theorie basieren könnten, und trotzdem haben sich viele dieser theoretisch widersprüchlichen Konzepte in der Praxis bewährt.)

Letztlich muss der Konstrukteur entscheiden, wie wichtig ihm welche Eigenschaften sind, um einen Rahmen besser als Ein- oder als Viergelenker auszulegen. Ich bin etwas skeptisch, was lange Federwege anbelangt, denn für die meisten Fahrer bringen sie nur Nachteile, deshalb tendiere ich nach wie vor zum Eingelenker. Wenn eine Federung mit viel Federweg - egal ob Ein- oder Viergelenker - sensibel abgestimmt ist, neigt sie zum Wippen, bei optimal platziertem Drehpunk zwar etwas weniger, aber das Problem ist trotzdem vorhanden. Ein Mensch kann einfach nicht so ruhig auf dem Rad sitzen, als dass es keinen Einfluss auf die Federung gäbe.

Man versucht deshalb mit den sogenannten "Plattform"-Dämpfern, dieses Problem in den Griff zu kriegen. Ich frage mich nur, wieso man an einem Rad erst massig Federweg einbaut (was ein Fahrrad zwangläufig auch schwerer macht), um ihm dann einen Dämpfer zu spendieren, welcher diesen Federweg wieder so arbeiten lässt, als wäre es ein normales Rad mit weniger Federweg. Ausser für einige ganz grosse Löcher im Boden bringt das nichts, sogar eher Nachteile, weil die Federung nämlich nicht mehr so sensibel ist. Selbst die für ihre ansonsten nicht gerade kritischen Äusserungen bekannten Zeitschriften "bike" und "mountain bike" haben im direkten Vergleich der Systeme bekannt, dass es eigentlich keinen wirklichen Vorteil mit Plattform-Dämpfern gibt. Das stufenlose Verstellen oder die komplette Abschaltbarkeit, wie sie von einigen Herstellern angeboten werden, können die Nachteile sicher minimieren, allerdings stellt sich auch hier die Frage, ob man damit nicht ständig Technik spazieren fährt, die man im praktischen Betrieb doch kaum je nützt.

Es stellt sich die entscheidende Frage: Wie viel Federweg und wie viel Technik will und brauche ich? Absenkbare Gabeln und verstellbare Dämpfer sind zwar praktisch, aber will man vor jeder Abfahrt und vor jedem Aufstieg an der Gabel, am Dämpfer rumschrauben? Wenn sich neue Technik im Langzeitbetrieb bewährt, werde ich sie sicher gerne übernehmen. Vorläufig sind aber bei fast allen Systemen die Vor- und Nachteile in etwas gleich gross, so dass ich im Zweifelsfall lieber bei der konservativeren, aber bewährten Lösung bleibe.

Mehr dazu auch unter "Wissenswertes über Federwege"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Alles interessant, aber ich glaub das ist nicht die Antwort die Gerd auf seine Frage erwartet hat.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> echte viergelenker?? dann müßte aber das horst link verbaut sein. in der zoomfunktion auf der hp sehe ich keins.



laut dem dämpferexperten ist das torque ein viergelenker horst style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> laut dem dämpferexperten ist das torque ein viergelenker horst style



sag ich doch...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sag ich doch...



Habt ihrs jezz, ihrUngelenker


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

ei gude Peter. Was macht die Gesundheit?


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Habt ihrs jezz, ihrUngelenker


----------



## thto (11. Februar 2007)

bin 1 jahr ein specialied stumpjumper gefahren, mein canyon ES als echter viergelenker finde ich besser !
das freak und fritz von bodo probst erstellt, ist der dämpfer schwimmend gelagert, d.h. dämpfer wird von oben und unten bewegt... aber nochnie gefahren... denke eine alternative zum fusion freak könnte das cube fritzzz sein.... 
will aber auch nochmal das torque in meinem leben fahren..... aber eines zu kaufen und dann merken es ist nicht das was ich will, brauche ist mir das risiko zu groß, habe auch schon über die lyrik uturn als alternative zu meiner talas nachgedacht.... ist aber leider sehr teuer+neues LR..... warten wir mal ob das canyon sparbuch vielleicht noch was bietet..... so gehe jetzt mit meiner freundin spazieren , habe gestern mitm bike 2,5 im wald im dreck gespielt... bis bald thorsten...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

thto schrieb:


> will aber auch nochmal das torque in meinem leben fahren..... aber eines zu kaufen und dann merken es ist nicht das was ich will, brauche ist mir das risiko zu groß



genau das ist auch meine Sorge


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Alles interessant, aber ich glaub das ist nicht die Antwort die Gerd auf seine Frage erwartet hat.



ihr habt recht, selbsverständlich ist das canyon system viergelenkig, erkennbar an dem zusätzlichen lager in der kettenstrebe. ich hab da was verrafft. allerdings finde ich den artikel (hab ihn nur quergelesen) relativ aufschlussreich.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

thto schrieb:


> bin 1 jahr ein specialied stumpjumper gefahren, mein canyon ES als echter viergelenker finde ich besser ...



spezi baut echte viergelenker. jede firma die den horst link einsetzt zahlz im übrigen lizenzgebühren an speiseeis um patentrechtsverletzungen aus dem weg zu gehn.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

gerd hat ja noch ne probefahrt offen  und es ist auf jedenfall ne umstellung denke ich wenn man die gestreckte position der "nomalen" bikes gewohnt ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Ich werd mir grad ziemlich unsicher ob ich so ein Bike brauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...ich habe aber eher des friedenswillens drauf verzichtet...



 

...sowas macht man nicht...überhauptgarnienicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...nie...


was auch immer passiert.........................nie und niemals!


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich werd mir grad ziemlich unsicher ob ich so ein Bike brauche



   also doch probefahrt am besten über ein schönes wochenende. mein tip: du bist dir ja nur nicht sicher ob du so ein bike brauchst, nicht ob du wenn du es brauchst das torque brauchst. ich würde mal bei nem freundlichen radhändler ne leihgebühr hinterlassen (die iss danach weg aber du bist schlauer, so wird das torque dann nur nen fuffi oder so teurer) und mir irgendetwas in diesem classement ausleihen. ich hab mir sowas auch schonmal überlegt einfach mal um zu wissen wie sich so ein teil tritt.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...sowas macht man nicht...überhauptgarnienicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...nie...
> ...



och doch...will ja das die anderen nen schönen und informativen abend haben...ich lass mir das einstellen dann von euch zeigen - genau wie das mit den scheibenbremsen....ich als technik-noob


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also doch probefahrt am besten über ein schönes wochenende. mein tip: du bist dir ja nur nicht sicher ob du so ein bike brauchst, nicht ob du wenn du es brauchst das torque brauchst. ich würde mal bei nem freundlichen radhändler ne leihgebühr hinterlassen (die iss danach weg aber du bist schlauer, so wird das torque dann nur nen fuffi oder so teurer) und mir irgendetwas in diesem classement ausleihen. ich hab mir sowas auch schonmal überlegt einfach mal um zu wissen wie sich so ein teil tritt.




Im Bikepark wird es wohl zwangläufig zum test kommen


und Bikepark is dieses Jahr für die Plauscher Pflicht, hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Peter. Was macht die Gesundheit?



Ei guude Sebastian, irgendwie komm ich nich in die Pötte und werde diese blöde Grippe nicht los


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och doch...will ja das die anderen nen schönen und informativen abend haben...ich lass mir das einstellen dann von euch zeigen - genau wie das mit den scheibenbremsen....ich als technik-noob



Ausreden!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also doch probefahrt am besten über ein schönes wochenende. mein tip: du bist dir ja nur nicht sicher ob du so ein bike brauchst, nicht ob du wenn du es brauchst das torque brauchst. ich würde mal bei nem freundlichen radhändler ne leihgebühr hinterlassen (die iss danach weg aber du bist schlauer, so wird das torque dann nur nen fuffi oder so teurer) und mir irgendetwas in diesem classement ausleihen. ich hab mir sowas auch schonmal überlegt einfach mal um zu wissen wie sich so ein teil tritt.



sehr guter tipp...bei mir war es halt "liebe auf den ersten sitz"  drauf gesetzt, auf dem parkplatz gerollt und fand die position genau richtig. das bike hat einfach ein gutes gefühl vermittelt...da ich keine renn-ambitionen habe bzw. hatte konnte für mich auch sonst nichts in die hose gehen.

gerade bergab (ich meine jetzt wan wirklich steilen stücken mit sattel unten) ist es ein hammer wieviel weniger ich das gefühl habe nach vornüber kippen zu können (im gegensatz zu meinem HT)

aber CR das wirste wohl wirklich erst nach ner runde im gelände wissen. ein bekannter von mir der mein torque mal auf den feldi bewegt hat (fährt nen canyon HT - vorher nen scott fully) sagte später -> toll zu fahren, aber bergauf ist es schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig...er schaut nun eher nach nem ESX oder einem vergleichbaren Trek oder so.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

@HKN:
Komm aufs Seminar und schaff das ganze zusammen mit fuel aus der Welt 

Männer machen das so!


@fuel:
Du kannst das doch auch nicht gutheißen das HKN das Seminar wg. Dir canceld, egal ob Ihr Euch in den Haaren habt oder nicht, das is doch ein Blöödsinn was hier gespielt wird! Wir sind doch Erwachsene Menschen


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ausreden!



*lach* nee, wollte da wirklich gerne hin und hatte mir auch brav nen auto organisiert...aber auf diskussionen habe ich keine lust...aufregen kann ich mich auch woanders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

geil blauer himmel draußen....toll kurz vor dunkel (rausred)...

@luca...hab SK schon heute nacht ne mail geschrieben gehabt...es ist schon für mich in ordnung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo: sicherlich ne gute Idee, einziges Problem an der Sache ist die, das ich nicht weiß welcher Händler hier Bikes verleiht und die Sache mit der Klettereigenschaft und so hängt ja auch sehr vom eigentlichen Bike ab. Das heißt ich müsst dann schon son Torque probe fahrn (ich glaub die Verleihn die sogar) und das heißt dann 2x hin und wieder heim = ~400km + Leihgebühr


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

also hibike hat ein testbikecenter. und die grundsätzliche frage,ob du mit nem enduro glücklich wirst beantwortet sowas ansatzweise schon. ich denke mal wenn de dir dort ein freak oder ein sx trail oder irgendwas in der art was halt vor ort ist ausleihst und ein we lang damit fährst biste erstmal gut beraten. bei mir sehe ich eindeutig das zeitproblem. ich hab mmn jetzt schon zuwenig zeit für mein bike.


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Guten Tag zusammen!

Da ich heut ja so einige pm ausgetauscht habe möchte ich mich jetzt wieder für Alle sichtbar zurückmelden.
Der entscheidende Aspekt ist folgender:
Wer mich ärgert, anpisst oder sonstewas entscheidet nicht der, der es tut sondern ich.
Und somit sei gesagt, was auch immmer einer wie hkn über mich sagt, bezeichnet im Falle eine Unwahrheit nur *dessen *Charakter. 

Ich für meinen Teil werde hiermit zwar keine Absolution erteilen, aber mir nicht mein Hobby von Einem, der sich vertut verderben lassen.

In diesem Sinne werd ich mir in Zukunft keine Rosekataloge mehr zuschicken lassen, denn da kauf ich ja nun eigentlich wirklich nicht, denn da ist es mir zu teuer 

Für die Irritationen bin ich dennoch dankbar dahingehend, dass ich so einige von Euch besser kennenlernen konnte(welch ein Vergnügen, verglichen mit Putzen und Aufräumen)

Grüsse aus dem Hintertaunus


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Und somit sei gesagt, was auch immmer einer wie hkn über mich sagt, bezeichnet im Falle eine Unwahrheit nur *dessen *Charakter.



der war echt gut...haste nicht noch einpaar davon auf lager? danke, das ich eben was zu lachen hatte.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Maggo: sicherlich ne gute Idee, einziges Problem an der Sache ist die, das ich nicht weiß welcher Händler hier Bikes verleiht und die Sache mit der Klettereigenschaft und so hängt ja auch sehr vom eigentlichen Bike ab. Das heißt ich müsst dann schon son Torque probe fahrn (ich glaub die Verleihn die sogar) und das heißt dann 2x hin und wieder heim = ~400km + Leihgebühr



Schau mal unter www.mainbike.de 
Die haben ALLES WAS DU BRAUCHST zum Probefahren da. Morgen bin ich da und frag mal....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der war echt gut...haste nicht noch einpaar davon auf lager? danke, das ich eben was zu lachen hatte.



Danke, daß Du es noch mal deutlich gemacht hast, war brav von Dir.
Note 1 setzen


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Sollten sich manche Menschen nicht ein wenig  besser im Griff haben?

Was kann ich für Dich tun, hkn, um Dir zu helfen?

Sollte der Versuch fehlschlagen,würde ich an Deiner Stelle doch mal anfangen,die Fehler nicht nur bei den anderen zu suchen.

An dem von dir so lächerlich empfundenen post war leider nichts zu lachen und das ist das Tragische, dass Du wohl nicht zu differenzieren weisst, wann jemand Dir die Hand reicht oder er Dich provuziert.
Es ist aus meiner Sicht jetzt die einzige Chance, die ich Dir gebe auf dem Boden zu landen HB Man. ok?


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Wenn es jemand interessiert: 
Hätte einen Nicolai Helius FR schwarz Rahmen zu verkaufen  Size M, den meisten wohl schon bekannt hier. Unverwüstlich und sehr gut, meinen die meisten Fachleute.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der war echt gut...haste nicht noch einpaar davon auf lager? danke, das ich eben was zu lachen hatte.



...so höhrt das doch nie auf, zitieren sagen was einem nicht passt und vor allen Dingen auf dem Boden bleiben, alles andere ist destruktiv und Provukant


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

Stopp, langsam. ich habe KEINEN bOCK AUF EUREN sTREIT. Bedenkt dass dieser Raum nicht Euch gehört. Macht Euch ein Streitfred auf.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...so höhrt das doch nie auf, zitieren sagen was einem nicht passt und vor allen Dingen auf dem Boden bleiben, alles andere ist destruktiv und Provukant



das hat sich von allein erledigt


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Stopp, langsam. ich habe KEINEN bOCK AUF EUREN sTREIT. Bedenkt dass dieser Raum nicht Euch gehört. Macht Euch ein Streitfred auf.



Sorry aber ich streite nicht und hab darauf auch keine Lust, liebe Caro und Raum ist für alle da, hast Du selbst gesagt, also bitte grenze *niemanden *aus


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich streite nicht und hab darauf auch keine Lust, liebe Caro und Raum ist für alle da, hast Du selbst gesagt, also bitte grenze *niemanden *aus



Spitzenklasse.  




Du hast Recht.  




Schau Dir Deine Worte an, die Du mir Gegenüber verwendest. Mein Ärger ist sofort verflogen.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

18:00 uhr und es ist grade dunkel geworden. jungs und mädels, das frühjahr ruft....


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 18:00 uhr und es ist grade dunkel geworden. jungs und mädels, das frühjahr ruft....



ich wiedersprech Dir nur ungern aber heut nachmittag wars schon da unn im Haus riechts Aprilfrisch und sansoweich(gell carosche)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...so höhrt das doch nie auf, zitieren sagen was einem nicht passt und vor allen Dingen auf dem Boden bleiben, alles andere ist destruktiv und Provukant



du magst wohl recht haben und deshalb werde ich diese postings nun lassen. das forum bietet mir ja entsprechende hilfsmittel.

@caroka - sorry der plauscherfred hat soviel OT nicht verdient.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der plauscherfred hat soviel OT nicht verdient.


 im plauschfred iss alles ot. schon vrgessen? ich bin mal wesch bis später....


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was mich aber extrem wundert ist, dass du anscheinend schon/noch ins netz kannst, normalerweise ist die tkom doch der größte haken bei nem umzug.



das wunder könnte morgen vorbei sein. denn da kommt die telekom ...

so lange konnte ich noch in meiner wohnung online sein.

morsche ist schluß mit lustisch hier  . hoffentlich gehts halbwegs natlos im haus weiter. die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mmn jetzt schon zuwenig zeit für mein bike.



und die Zeit die man auf seinem Bike verbringt soll doch möglichst viel Spass machen  daher ja auch das streben nach dem "perfekten" (solange bezahlbar) Bike


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

wird schon werden Fux


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 18:00 uhr und es ist grade dunkel geworden. jungs und mädels, das frühjahr ruft....



Jetzt muss es nur noch trocken und wärmer werden


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das wunder könnte morgen vorbei sein. denn da kommt die telekom ...
> 
> so lange konnte ich noch in meiner wohnung online sein.
> 
> morsche ist schluß mit lustisch hier  . hoffentlich gehts halbwegs natlos im haus weiter. die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...



Gell michael, war en geiles Gefühl für Euch beim Uffwache heut meeu. ich werds ned vergesse, wie des damals war, nur unser Flügel im Wohnzimmer und die Matratz und die Kaffemaschine, mer konnte es ned aushalte damals.

Alles selbst ge und er arbeitet das macht das gute Gefühl, denn geschenkt hat uns damals keiner was,tut es heut leider auch ned.

Ich freu mich für Euch von Herzen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also hibike hat ein testbikecenter. und die grundsätzliche frage,ob du mit nem enduro glücklich wirst beantwortet sowas ansatzweise schon. ich denke mal wenn de dir dort ein freak oder ein sx trail oder irgendwas in der art was halt vor ort ist ausleihst und ein we lang damit fährst biste erstmal gut beraten.



Ich denke sobalds wärmer und trocken ist werde ich das auch mal machen. Wär dann cool wenn an dem WE auch ne Plauschertour wär um zu sehn ob ich damit noch vernünftig mit euch fahrn kann. Aber das wird sich wohl noch ein paar Wochen rauszögern (erst mal die erste Abschlussprüfung in 4 Wochen gut überstehen)


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

Hier is ja nix mehr los 

Keiner da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

ei gude Lugga, ich bin da


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Februar 2007)

ich...jedenfalls mal kurz rein geschaut...

was macht ihr schönes heut abend?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

ich geb mir de guden rode


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Februar 2007)

Ich geb mir und meinem ledierten Bein ordentlich ruhe bevor morgen um 5 der Wecker nervt
gute Nacht


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

Gn8


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich geb mir de guden rode



sizilianische Syrah von Planeta glaub vom Lidl oder Aldi, jedenfalls guuuud


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

Ganz so billig ist meiner nicht, aber er schmeckt auch köstlich. Wie kriegt mer eigentlisch den guden roden schnell warm wenn er zu kalt ist?

Fabienne wollte die Mikrowelle, ich hab ihn aber rechtzeitig gerettet und wärm ihn jetzt mit den Händen. Gebt mal Tipps!

Nur vom anschauen wird die Flasch ja net leer


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ganz so billig ist meiner nicht, aber er schmeckt auch köstlich. Wie kriegt mer eigentlisch den guden roden schnell warm wenn er zu kalt ist?
> 
> Fabienne wollte die Mikrowelle, ich hab ihn aber rechtzeitig gerettet und wärm ihn jetzt mit den Händen. Gebt mal Tipps!
> 
> Nur vom anschauen wird die Flasch ja net leer



In die Nähe von de heizug is o.k. uff die Heizung gibt Marmelade ebenso wie Tauchsieder. Geduld brauchts bis was gescheides bei raus kimmt


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

Hab se unter heises Wassergehalten und ne 15 viertel Stunde ziehen lassen, er schmeckt und wirkt


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> In die Nähe von de heizug is o.k. uff die Heizung gibt Marmelade ebenso wie Tauchsieder. Geduld brauchts bis was gescheides bei raus kimmt



oje, Du meinst ich hab ne Todsünde begangen?


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ganz so billig ist meiner nicht, aber er schmeckt auch köstlich. Wie kriegt mer eigentlisch den guden roden schnell warm wenn er zu kalt ist?
> 
> Fabienne wollte die Mikrowelle, ich hab ihn aber rechtzeitig gerettet und wärm ihn jetzt mit den Händen. Gebt mal Tipps!
> 
> Nur vom anschauen wird die Flasch ja net leer



hat gerade Schweinelende mit Paprikagemüse (Ohne Scheppnetz und Kollateralschäden )  du siehst regionale Produkte sind der Liebling im Taunus

Ohne Lidl/aldi ca 9.70  und geillecker für zweipersonen in der zweiraumküche ne wa eifabibs


Ziemlich ruhisch hier, ma gespannt, die Ruhe vor dem Sturm 


read u F


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Februar 2007)

Bei uns wars Allgäuer Semmelbraten mit feine Klösen. Jetzt noch der Wein, oje, morgen gewinnt bestimmt de Hund


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab se unter heises Wassergehalten und ne 15 viertel Stunde ziehen lassen, er schmeckt und wirkt



ziehen lassen ? zwischen dem linke und rechte Baa von Fabiene?? oder den Teebeutel aus dem  Dritteweltladen mit Weinaroma?

Hab des Glück, das mein Weinkeller des ganze Jahr 13 bis 17 Grad hat und so is immer was trinkbar - dann trinke mer aach emal rot zum Fisch( dem ohne Flipper) aus hiesigem Wasser mit 
Mediterranem Gewürz und deifelischer Schärfe


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oje, Du meinst ich hab ne Todsünde begangen?



Die Wirkung ( vernebeln oder scha´rfzeichnen ist keine Frage der Temp) ist unbbeinträchtigt, der Geschmack schon


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei uns wars Allgäuer Semmelbraten mit feine Klösen. Jetzt noch der Wein, oje, morgen gewinnt bestimmt de Hund



ich fall aus de reih, mir hatte selbstgemachte toskanische pommes mit hüfsteak aus argentinien un en leckere rucolasalat mit parmesan. ich bin babbsatt. zum trinke gabs gerstenkaltschale.


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

upps:

http://cgi.ebay.de/TREK-OCLV-5200-C...8QQihZ007QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2007)

taucht halt nix, dieses plastik zeug  

@arachne + caro : das mit dem pfeil links von fred funktioniert tatsächlich  
hab ich all die jahre irgendwie net bemerkt  
wat solls, poste ich halt lesezeichen, um im ranking obbe zu bleibe ...

gn8, ich geh widder rübber


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei uns wars Allgäuer Semmelbraten mit feine Klösen. Jetzt noch der Wein, oje, morgen gewinnt bestimmt de Hund klingt lecgger


 echt legger


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> upps:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/TREK-OCLV-5200-C...8QQihZ007QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Keine Sorge, bei dem Hersteller gibt es die Crash replacement aktion; du ( als Kunde ) zahlst 40 % des Neupreises und kriegst einen neuen Rahmen.
das lebenslang( Dein Leben zählt)


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, bei dem Hersteller gibt es die Crash replacement aktion; du ( als Kunde ) zahlst 40 % des Neupreises und kriegst einen neuen Rahmen.
> das lebenslang( Dein Leben zählt)



Dont worry by qualy...............


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, bei dem Hersteller gibt es die Crash replacement aktion; du ( als Kunde ) zahlst 40 % des Neupreises und kriegst einen neuen Rahmen.
> das lebenslang( Dein Leben zählt)



das nenn ich service.


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich fall aus de reih, mir hatte selbstgemachte toskanische pommes mit hüfsteak aus argentinien un en leckere rucolasalat mit parmesan. ich bin babbsatt. zum trinke gabs gerstenkaltschale.



toskanische pommes ?


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> toskanische pommes ?



kartoffeln in streifen schneiden, in heißes öl schmeißen und umrührn. dann vieeeel knoblauch rosmarin thymian meersalz paar umdrehungen pfeffer un um rührn, nach 20minuten den großen genuss erleben.....


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kartoffeln in streifen schneiden, in heißes öl schmeißen und umrührn. dann vieeeel knoblauch rosmarin thymian meersalz paar umdrehungen pfeffer un um rührn, nach 20minuten den großen genuss erleben.....



Kenn da ein Rezept: Patate con i bombolini, Kartoffeln, zwiebeln und Kirschtomaten

gibt es beim Fest für nette Plauscher im April/Mai frisch aus em Ofen.....


Wie wenn des engelsche uff die Zung mächt.............

dezu gibt es Plauschepinotage ( wie wenn des Engelsche uff die Zung pisst) Und was von de Weide ....

bIS EWE WAR ICH SATT


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

ich geh in die falle. gute nacht allerseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh in die falle. gute nacht allerseits.



mACHS SCHEE UND GUUD NACHT


----------



## Maggo (11. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kenn da ein Rezept: Patate con i bombolini, Kartoffeln, zwiebeln und Kirschtomaten
> 
> gibt es beim Fest für nette Plauscher im April/Mai frisch aus em Ofen.....
> 
> ...



hört sich gut an....ich krie auch schon widder hunger unn wenn mer hungrisch ins bett geht geht de körper an die reserven unn davon hab ich reichlich.....


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> mACHS SCHEE UND GUUD NACHT



gUTE nACHT ZUSAMMMEN


----------



## fUEL (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hört sich gut an....ich krie auch schon widder hunger unn wenn mer hungrisch ins bett geht geht de körper an die reserven unn davon hab ich reichlich.....



me too


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Februar 2007)

Guude zusammen


Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Carsten: Bin jetzt erstmal bis gegen drei/halb vier offline.


Upps, hatte ich überlesen. Ich hatte Dich so um halb 3 noch versucht zu erreichen.
Hauptsache ich bin mal wieder rausgekommen, es war einfach schön, auch wenn die Sonne grad wieder weg war, als ich losgefahren bin. Habe auch einen weiteren (kleinen) Trail gefunden.


----------



## Arachne (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> upps:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/TREK-OCLV-5200-C...8QQihZ007QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Wer bietet denn auf so was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> upps:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/TREK-OCLV-5200-C...8QQihZ007QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


...und es gibt schon 10 Gebote ; noch nicht mal geschenkt nehme ich des (dazu noch keine Federung hinne... pöh) 

Die Fragen + Antworten beim Artikel sind zum


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Februar 2007)

Gude N8 @all


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gude N8 @all



GN8


----------



## fUEL (12. Februar 2007)

Moin zusamme, geh in de Keller weiterschaffe.


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

guden morsche


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Moje!


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2007)

moin ...

vielleicht mein letzter post für die nächsten tage. das könnte ne echt harte zeit werden 

mir sehn uns dann wahrscheinlich am gimbi (@kater wahrscheinlich zu zweit ...)


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Februar 2007)

Morsche zusamme
....und Tschüß und weg...

@Fux: ich hatte damals beim DSL-Vertrag das Glück, das bei einer lfd. Aktion die Installation kostenfrei war. So kam einer und ich hatte nicht die Probleme. Guud Lack.


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

ich muss auch los, mer habbe heut sicherheitsunnerweisung. hoffentlich komm ich zwischendurch mal dazu reinzugucken.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

moin ihr plauscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> moin ihr plauscher



Was machsdn Du schon so früh hier???


----------



## fUEL (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer bietet denn auf so was???



Vielleicht rechnet jemand so: 20  plus 40% des Rahmenneupreises bei Cash replacement = immer noch billig.

Muß allerdings jemand großgewachsenes sein denn die Rahmengröße 62 wird auch beim Ersatz geliefert.

Das lässt Dich aber hoffentlich ruhig, oder?- Langer!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Morgen zusammen!

Igit, noch vier volle Tage :kotz:


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen!
> 
> Igit, noch vier volle Tage :kotz:



tja, montag moin 0910 und die sch**ß woche nimmt kein ende.


----------



## fUEL (12. Februar 2007)

Positiv sollst Du den Tag beginnen.............. 

...........und die Woche

..................und den Monat 


.........................und das Jahr


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Ich hab den Tag positiv begonnen   *ganzgrossesgrinsen*


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Positiv sollst Du den Tag beginnen..............
> 
> ...........und die Woche
> 
> ...




so bin ich auch aufgewacht. den ersten schock hab ich hinter mich bringen müssen als ich festgestellt habe, dass die A66 jetzt endlich dreispurig ist ich aber wesentlich länger brauch als sonst. weol jetzt alle durch das nadelöhr am kriftler kreuz gequetscht werden müssen. dann nen scheff, der nix als lauwarme dämliche sprüche am start hat und die laune iss gegessen......


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vielleicht rechnet jemand so: 20  plus 40% des Rahmenneupreises bei Cash replacement = immer noch billig.
> 
> Muß allerdings jemand großgewachsenes sein denn die Rahmengröße 62 wird auch beim Ersatz geliefert.
> 
> Das lässt Dich aber hoffentlich ruhig, oder?- Langer!



Die Rahmenhöhe läßt mich tatsächlich ziemlich ruhig: Mein Pinarello hat 65 und mein Coppi sogar 66cm...   Vielleicht hätten damals auch 64cm gereicht, aber auf keinen Fall weniger! Zu den heutigen Rennradgeometrien kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.

Ob er den Rahmen auch als nicht Erstbesitzer ersetzt bekommt?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Positiv sollst Du den Tag beginnen..............
> 
> ...........und die Woche
> 
> ...



Genau, hab mich krank gemeldet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab den Tag positiv begonnen   *ganzgrossesgrinsen*



Aha, ich dachte, Du dürftest nicht mehr?!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, hab mich krank gemeldet...


Fauler Sack!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Gerd hast de die PM gelesen?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fauler Sack!



 Neidhammel, Neidhammel, Neidhammel,...


Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich lieber beschwerdefrei schlucken können, durch die Nase atmen, schmecken können was ich esse/trinke, keine Gliederschmerzen haben, keinen Druck auf den Ohren haben.... Mein Kopf fühlt sich an, als ob ich letzte Nacht durchgezecht hätte.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Neidhammel, Neidhammel, Neidhammel,...
> 
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich lieber beschwerdefrei schlucken können, durch die Nase atmen, schmecken können was ich esse/trinke, keine Gliederschmerzen haben, keinen Druck auf den Ohren haben.... Mein Kopf fühlt sich an, als ob ich letzte Nacht durchgezecht hätte.



Gute Besserung wünsch ich Dir


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd hast de die PM gelesen?



Ja, dauert noch `nen Moment mit der Antwort. Bin jedenfalls stolz auf Dich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

gute besserung auch von meiner seite.


----------



## thto (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> genau das ist auch meine Sorge



würde dein XC verkaufen und dann ein ESX mit stabiler PIKE 140mm kaufen.....


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was machsdn Du schon so früh hier???



*lach* jo ich war heut mal früher wach...nu muß ich hoffentlich zum letzten mal nach sulzbach


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Neidhammel, Neidhammel, Neidhammel,...
> 
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich lieber beschwerdefrei schlucken können, durch die Nase atmen, schmecken können was ich esse/trinke, keine Gliederschmerzen haben, keinen Druck auf den Ohren haben.... Mein Kopf fühlt sich an, als ob ich letzte Nacht durchgezecht hätte.



auch von mir gute besserung


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Kann man in Sulzbach biken?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* jo ich war heut mal früher wach...nu muß ich hoffentlich zum letzten mal nach sulzbach



He mann, dann kannsde mich ja besuchen und ich steck Dich an!  

Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es das letzte mal ist!


----------



## fUEL (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kann man in Sulzbach biken?



zumindest sulzen, allen Kranken gute Besserung.

Hier wackelt die Hütt. Die Ölauffangwanne wird gerad gekillt und die alte Tanks raus, dann neue ninn.

******** nur in Hessen is der Blödsinn mit de Tankprüfwahnsinnsaktion wo intakte Sache gegen de neuste Schrei getausch werden müsse und die Hausbesitzer ihr Gespartes opfern müssen 

Konnt den Koch noch nie leide.......so ein sch....


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> zumindest sulzen, allen Kranken gute Besserung.
> 
> Hier wackelt die Hütt. Die Ölauffangwanne wird gerad gekillt und die alte Tanks raus, dann neue ninn.
> 
> ...



Ich kann en ach net leide..


Edit: ..den Koch


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Gerd Du kannst doch Netzwerke konfigurieren. Ich hab daheim einen Router von Asus, den müßte ich mal resetten werden ich weis aber nicht ob ich Ihn dann wieder neu konfigurieren kann. Wär das nicht mal ein Grund um mal wieder bei mir zu essen und den guden roden zu kippen?


Aber erst wenn de Xsund bist, sei mer net bes aber mein Körper kann Schnuppnase net leide, der meint immer das er des dann auch kriegen muß. Kö


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

wenn de en netzwerkkabel ansteckst solltest du ihn automatisch auch wieder ansprechen können.

der koch geht mir auch aufn keks, der iss schiuld am stau heut moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn de en netzwerkkabel ansteckst solltest du ihn automatisch auch wieder ansprechen können.
> 
> der koch geht mir auch aufn keks, der iss schiuld am stau heut moin.



Mir mache en Koch fred uff alles was irgendwie mit dem koch oder anderen Köchen zu tun hat Politik bis Rezepte - alles is möschlich, ach ja und en canyon, lapiiere etc. Fred

Jetzt muss ich abber werklich in de Toom 
Tschö


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn de en netzwerkkabel ansteckst solltest du ihn automatisch auch wieder ansprechen können.
> 
> der koch geht mir auch aufn keks, der iss schiuld am stau heut moin.



Kommt darauf an, was er damit gemacht hat. Meine Schäfchen sagen mir immer "Ich hab nix gemacht!" und trotzdem funktioniert nichts mehr... Wenn er alles auf dhcp stehen hatte und auch die Verschlüsselung nicht individuell verändert hat, könnte es direkt gehen...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Nachdem ich den Reset Knob am Router gedrückt hab sollte doch sei gesammte Konfig beim Deifel  sein. Der Router ist momentan so konfiguriert das niemand von aussen dran kommt. Erst nach nem Reset kann man wieder dran. 

Ich höhr mal lieber nicht auf Euch und drück Ihn nicht!

Gibts halt kein Essen und auch keinen guden roden, das habt ihr jetzt davon!


----------



## Deifel (12. Februar 2007)

Ich wurde gerufen?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Ich wurde gerufen?





Nicht wirklich


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Reset Knob am Router gedrückt hab sollte doch sei gesammte Konfig beim Deifel  sein. Der Router ist momentan so konfiguriert das niemand von aussen dran kommt. Erst nach nem Reset kann man wieder dran.
> 
> Ich höhr mal lieber nicht auf Euch und drück Ihn nicht!
> 
> Gibts halt kein Essen und auch keinen guden roden, das habt ihr jetzt davon!



Ich hab doch gar nicht gesagt das ich nicht komme!


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gar nicht gesagt das ich nicht komme!



Na gut dann streich den letzten Satz vom letzten Posting  


Edit: Da scheint der Deifel von mir besitzt ergriffen zu haben


----------



## Deifel (12. Februar 2007)

Ich wurde schon wieder gerufen, wollt Ihr misch ärgern?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Ne, ein für alle mal , wir haben Dich nicht gerufen und wir werden  Dich auch zukünftig nicht rufen 


Verzieh dich wieder nach unten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

müder fred...ich geh mal die frische Luft verpesten...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

@Arachne:


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> danke für das angebot...ich habe aber eher des friedenswillens drauf verzichtet...



Nicht gehen, *stellen*.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 18:00 uhr und es ist grade dunkel geworden. jungs und mädels, das frühjahr ruft....



Ich schau mal nicht aus dem Fenster und freue mich drauf.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ich wiedersprech Dir nur ungern aber heut nachmittag wars schon da unn im Haus riechts Aprilfrisch und sansoweich(gell carosche)



 War ich bei Dir?


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> @caroka - sorry der plauscherfred hat soviel OT nicht verdient.



Wir sind alle nur Menschen. Ich bin nicht mehr sauer auf Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ....... (erst mal die erste Abschlussprüfung in 4 Wochen gut überstehen)



Ich glaube nicht, dass ich Dir viel Glück wünschen muss. Du machst das schon.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab se unter heises Wassergehalten und ne 15 viertel Stunde ziehen lassen, er schmeckt und wirkt



Ich bin kein Weinkenner, ich trinke Ihn nur gerne. Doch ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich bei so manchem Kenner die Fussnägel kräuseln, wenn sie das lesen.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne + caro : das mit dem pfeil links von fred funktioniert tatsächlich
> hab ich all die jahre irgendwie net bemerkt
> wat solls, poste ich halt lesezeichen, um im ranking obbe zu bleibe ...


Mir war schon klar, dass Du das nur wegen des Rankings machst.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kartoffeln in streifen schneiden, in heißes öl schmeißen und umrührn. dann vieeeel knoblauch rosmarin thymian meersalz paar umdrehungen pfeffer un um rührn, nach 20minuten den großen genuss erleben.....



Lecker, das probier ich auch mal.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> He mann, dann kannsde mich ja besuchen und ich steck Dich an!
> 
> Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es das letzte mal ist!



och nö gerd...halsschmerzen brauche ich grad mal nicht  

arzt war zufrieden...ende märz soll ich noch mal kommen...was ein glück das es nun endlich vorbei ist...


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kenn da ein Rezept: Patate con i bombolini, Kartoffeln, zwiebeln und Kirschtomaten
> 
> gibt es beim Fest für nette Plauscher im April/Mai frisch aus em Ofen.....
> 
> ...


Da grie ich aach hunger.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> moin ihr plauscher



Du musst aus dem Bett gefallen sein.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, was er damit gemacht hat. Meine Schäfchen sagen mir immer "Ich hab nix gemacht!" und trotzdem funktioniert nichts mehr... Wenn er alles auf dhcp stehen hatte und auch die Verschlüsselung nicht individuell verändert hat, könnte es direkt gehen...



eigentlich müsste man überhaupt nix ändern oder hast du nen neuen provider? da du ja wohl vorher einen provider mit dynamischer IP hattest sollte es so funzen.

auch ein reset sollte nix wildes sein, solange damals an der router IP-range nix verstellt wurde und dein pc seine IP vom router per dhcp bezieht. wobei ne fest eingestellte ip am computer gewisse vorteile bietet  aber der gerd macht das ja bestimmt richtig


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nicht gehen, *stellen*.



das thema ist beendet....


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du musst aus dem Bett gefallen sein.



 nö, vor uhrzeiten hatte ich mir mal nen wecker gegönnt...ich glaub zur BW zeit noch oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab den Tag positiv begonnen   *ganzgrossesgrinsen*



Was das wohl heißt?  

Da fällt mir ein: guden, für moin moin isses ja zu spät.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was das wohl heißt?
> 
> Da fällt mir ein: guden, für moin moin isses ja zu spät.



Hab Dich vermißt!


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, hab mich krank gemeldet...



Hab ich Dich angesteckt?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was das wohl heißt?



*nochvielgrößeresgrinsen*


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab ich Dich angesteckt?



Oh, hab ich was verpaßt?  Sind wir uns so nahe gekommen?


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Neidhammel, Neidhammel, Neidhammel,...
> 
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich lieber beschwerdefrei schlucken können, durch die Nase atmen, schmecken können was ich esse/trinke, keine Gliederschmerzen haben, keinen Druck auf den Ohren haben.... Mein Kopf fühlt sich an, als ob ich letzte Nacht durchgezecht hätte.



Wenn Du Glück hast, ist es morgen wieder weg. Gute Besserung!
Brauchst Du was? Die Frage geht an den Kranken und nicht an den Kerl.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

oje wieder liebesgeflüster,

da arbeit ich mal lieber was, ganz freiwillig


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Du Glück hast, ist es morgen wieder weg. Gute Besserung!
> Brauchst Du was? Die Frage geht an den Kranken und nicht an den Kerl.



Sind das zwei unterschiedliche???   

Ich brauche verschiedene Sachen hoffe aber, mich nochmal selbst aufraffen zu können...


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oje wieder liebesgeflüster,
> 
> da arbeit ich mal lieber was, ganz freiwillig



Ich könnt mich totlachen! Wo liest Du denn da Liebesgeflüster?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne:



Des isser ja werklisch.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich könnt mich totlachen! Wo liest Du denn da Liebesgeflüster?



sollte ich mich verlesen haben?


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab Dich vermißt!



Hab heut nicht in meinem Bettchen geschlafen und zu wenig noch dazu.  
Siehst Du wie sie alle grinsen und alle das Falsche denken.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> eigentlich müsste man überhaupt nix ändern oder hast du nen neuen provider? da du ja wohl vorher einen provider mit dynamischer IP hattest sollte es so funzen.
> 
> auch ein reset sollte nix wildes sein, solange damals an der router IP-range nix verstellt wurde und dein pc seine IP vom router per dhcp bezieht. wobei ne fest eingestellte ip am computer gewisse vorteile bietet  aber der gerd macht das ja bestimmt richtig



Wenn ers nicht hinkriegt werd ich Dich nerven


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *nochvielgrößeresgrinsen*



*platzvorneugierde*


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab heut nicht in meinem Bettchen geschlafen und zu wenig noch dazu.
> Siehst Du wie sie alle grinsen und alle das Falsche denken.



Erschreck sie nicht, erzähl nicht die Wahrheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab heut nicht in meinem Bettchen geschlafen und zu wenig noch dazu.
> Siehst Du wie sie alle grinsen und alle das Falsche denken.



**ganzgroßesgrinsen**


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Erschreck sie nicht, erzähl nicht die Wahrheit!



**nochvielgrößeresgrinsen**


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ers nicht hinkriegt werd ich Dich nerven



Ich hab sowieso keine Ahnung, trinke halt nur gerne Roten und Hunger hab ich manchmal auch! Ich kann ja erstmal den hkn fangen gehen und dann vorbei kommen!  

Ich glaube allerdings auch nicht wirklich, dass es nach dem Reset große Probleme geben wird.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sollte ich mich verlesen haben?



Gelesen hast Du das Richtige, Du kannst das doch. 

















Du hast nur falsch interpretiert.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> **ganzgroßesgrinsen**





Lucafabian schrieb:


> **nochvielgrößeresgrinsen**



grins mal lieber nicht...


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2007)

ich weiß zwar noch net genau warum, aber ich bin drin    

dies ist also der erste post aus dem neuen haus !

jetzt muß ich nur noch rausfinden, warum das jetzt endlich geklappt hat und ob es auch noch funktioniert, wenn ich die kiste mal neu boote ...
hab zwar ne flat, aber muß ja trotzdem net dauernd an sein ...

also ich teste mal ...


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> grins mal lieber nicht...



Iss wieder alles OK. 
Kinder sind weg. Kann ich auf en Tee vorbeikommen?


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ers nicht hinkriegt werd ich Dich nerven



mach nur...aber router sind ja nicht wirklich hexenwerk...nur w-lan macht ja gelegentlich ärger...wenn es aber vorher lief sollte es auch nach nem umzug gehen...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> grins mal lieber nicht...



ups...


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2007)

da bin isch widder und es funzt immer noch   

endlich kann ich ungestört plauschen und mei fraa mit dem annern combjuder ins netz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2007)

da werd ich mal den bcee von de fraa internet fit machen ...


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich kann ja erstmal den hkn fangen gehen und dann vorbei kommen!
> :



naja der netzwerkspezi bist ja wohl du  - was soll ich dir da noch erzählen können?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mach nur...aber router sind ja nicht wirklich hexenwerk...nur w-lan macht ja gelegentlich ärger...wenn es aber vorher lief sollte es auch nach nem umzug gehen...



eigentlich will ich ja nur nen weiteren Rechner an das Wlan Netzwerk hängen, ....aber mehr möchte ich in aller Öffentlichkeit nicht sagen  *rotwerdsmilie*


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da bin isch widder und es funzt immer noch
> 
> endlich kann ich ungestört plauschen und mei fraa mit dem annern combjuder ins netz ...



WB


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar noch net genau warum, aber ich bin drin
> 
> dies ist also der erste post aus dem neuen haus !
> 
> ...



Fux, das iss ja wie en sechser im Lotto.    
Mensch Telekom, du schaffst das auch nochmal, wir glauben an dich.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> eigentlich will ich ja nur nen weiteren Rechner an das Wlan Netzwerk hängen, ....aber mehr möchte ich in aller Öffentlichkeit nicht sagen  *rotwerdsmilie*



ok, da gibts natürlich genügend faktoren warum es nicht klappen könnte

verborgene SSID
der andere computer kann die verschlüsselung nicht (z.b. WPA2)
MAC-Filter ist aktiv und lässt den neuen computer nicht zu

also doch mit gerd futtern und wein trinken


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab sowieso keine Ahnung, trinke halt nur gerne Roten und Hunger hab ich manchmal auch! Ich kann ja erstmal den hkn fangen gehen und dann vorbei kommen!  [/SIZE]
> 
> Ich glaube allerdings auch nicht wirklich, dass es nach dem Reset große Probleme geben wird.




...oder Ihr kommt gleich beide zusammen!


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ups...



Habe Krankenpflege betrieben.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da bin isch widder und es funzt immer noch
> 
> endlich kann ich ungestört plauschen und mei fraa mit dem annern combjuder ins netz ...




Fux, heut abend mache mer ein druff  




virtuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da bin isch widder und es funzt immer noch
> 
> endlich kann ich ungestört plauschen und mei fraa mit dem annern combjuder ins netz ...





wissefux schrieb:


> da werd ich mal den bcee von de fraa internet fit machen ...


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar noch net genau warum, aber ich bin drin
> 
> dies ist also der erste post aus dem neuen haus !
> 
> ...



wie haste denn den router eingestellt? normalerweise bleibt der doch immer im netz (außer zwangstrennung) - nur weil der rechner aus ist, biste ja net off


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...oder Ihr kommt gleich beide zusammen!



oder so  das liebe leid mit den rechnern der besseren hälften


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja der netzwerkspezi bist ja wohl du  - was soll ich dir da noch erzählen können?



Ich glaube zwar wirklich nicht an Probleme, könnte mich aber bei Gelegenheit mit Dir über die Unterschiede eines Firmennetzes und eines Heimnetzes unterhalten... In der Firma nutzen wir weder wlan, ergo kein des/wap/wap2, noch dhcp, noch mac-, oder ip-Security.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Iss wieder alles OK.
> Kinder sind weg. Kann ich auf en Tee vorbeikommen?



niemals nie nicht auf keinen Fall!


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie haste denn den router eingestellt? normalerweise bleibt der doch immer im netz (außer zwangstrennung) - nur weil der rechner aus ist, biste ja net off



da hat ich mal ein geiles erlebnis mit nem router der alle fünf minuten online ging und automatisch wieder getrennt hat. normalerweise net schlimm aber mit volumenbeschränkter flät un nem provider der pro einwahl 1mb rechnet.... ...für den gegenwert der rechnung hätte ich fast ein neues bike kaufen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da hat ich mal ein geiles erlebnis mit nem router der alle fünf minuten online ging und automatisch wieder getrennt hat. normalerweise net schlimm aber mit volumenbeschränkter flät un nem provider der pro einwahl 1mb rechnet.... ...für den gegenwert der rechnung hätte ich fast ein neues bike kaufen können



also da hätte ich ja mal nachgefragt wie der auf das mbyte pro einwahl kommt...die paar bytes die da übertragen werden. vor einpaar jahren war wirklich prima geld für solche abzocker zu machen.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar wirklich nicht an Probleme, könnte mich aber bei Gelegenheit mit Dir über die Unterschiede eines Firmennetzes und eines Heimnetzes unterhalten... In der Firma nutzen wir weder wlan, ergo kein des/wap/wap2, noch dhcp, noch mac-, oder ip-Security.



klar ist das was anderes, aber das verständnis für die technik ist ja trotzdem da 

ich habe ja auch nur mein WLAN wegen meinem kumpel eine wohnung oben drüber an (WLAN geht nachts aus, keine SSID, mac-filterung und ne passphrase von 30 zeichen bei WPA2 -sollte eigentlich recht sicher sein)...ich für meinen teil bevorzuge kabel zum router...


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also da hätte ich ja mal nachgefragt wie der auf das mbyte pro einwahl kommt...die paar bytes die da übertragen werden. vor einpaar jahren war wirklich prima geld für solche abzocker zu machen.



steht so in den agb. ich hab ja bei vertragsabschluss unterschrieben. warn aber "nur" knapp 250 tacken, ein neues bike häts nicht gegeben....


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2007)

keine ahnung, wie der router eingestellt ist. hauptsache er funktioniert ...

hatte vorher ein dsl-modem von der telekom. da mußte man sich immer neu verbinden wenn man den rechner angemacht hat.

mit dem router von netgear läuft das anscheinend anners. einmal da angemeldet und immer im netz  

mein alter imac hats auch kapiert und ist jetzt surffähig. damit könne mir jetz unabhängig von annanner surfe und vielleicht auch zusamme hier plausche


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2007)

jetz kümmer ich mich ums tv ...


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> steht so in den agb. ich hab ja bei vertragsabschluss unterschrieben. warn aber "nur" knapp 250 tacken, ein neues bike häts nicht gegeben....



ich weiß noch wie ich monatelang für ISDN 150-200 euro bezahlt hab...schon doof wenn man in nem kaff ohne DSL gewohnt hat...


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich weiß noch wie ich monatelang für ISDN 150-200 euro bezahlt hab...schon doof wenn man in nem kaff ohne DSL gewohnt hat...



ja, gottseidank gabs damals die plauscher noch nicht, sonst hätt ich mein rad verchekcen müssen.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, gottseidank gabs damals die plauscher noch nicht, sonst hätt ich mein rad verchekcen müssen.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da hat ich mal ein geiles erlebnis mit nem router der alle fünf minuten online ging und automatisch wieder getrennt hat. normalerweise net schlimm aber mit volumenbeschränkter flät un nem provider der pro einwahl 1mb rechnet.... ...für den gegenwert der rechnung hätte ich fast ein neues bike kaufen können



Au! ...


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> keine ahnung, wie der router eingestellt ist. hauptsache er funktioniert ...
> 
> hatte vorher ein dsl-modem von der telekom. da mußte man sich immer neu verbinden wenn man den rechner angemacht hat.
> 
> ...



...endlich unterhältst Du Dich dann mal mit Deiner Frau! ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

ach herrje, es geht doch nichts über einen mobilen Krankendienst!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

@Hirsch: Wie geht es Dir? Mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt...

Wieviel Uhr am Mittwoch?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Wer kommt Donnerstag eigentlich auch zum Gimbi?


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

ich!


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

die ergon griffe wiegen fast 100gramm.....pro stück das grenzt an schwerbau


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Wie geht es Dir? Mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt...
> 
> Wieviel Uhr am Mittwoch?



Wird langsam besser.
Willste am Mi kommen? Habe noch keine Lampen.............


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wird langsam besser.
> Willste am Mi kommen? Habe noch keine Lampen.............



bababa, irgendwas (außer essen und im Weg rumstehen) werde ich schon auch noch tun können!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer kommt Donnerstag eigentlich auch zum Gimbi?



Werde vermutlich auch kommen


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

was brauchste denn für lampen??? oder gehts ums anschließen??lass da blos keine hochfrequenzschlosser dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bababa, irgendwas (außer essen und im Weg rumstehen) werde ich schon auch noch tun können!



die anderen zuplauschen. mit vollem mund und mitten auf einem strategisch wichtigen koordinatenpunkt. flur...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Februar 2007)

Hat jemand vor, zur Jahreshauptversammlung zu fahren?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die anderen zuplauschen. mit vollem mund und mitten auf einem strategisch wichtigen koordinatenpunkt. flur...



Danke fürt den Tipp!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hat jemand vor, zur Jahreshauptversammlung zu fahren?



Von was und wo?


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hat jemand vor, zur Jahreshauptversammlung zu fahren?



9er plz! ich fürchte ich nicht.....


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von was und wo?



Ich kann die Ausschreibung nicht öffnen. Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke fürt den Tipp!



for good times and bad times, i`ll be on your side forever more....


thats what plauschers are for.  

achso, du magst ja stevie wonder nicht.


btw: 

stevie wonder bekommt von seinem besten freund eine käsereibe geschenkt. er tastet das teil ab und sagt schließlich:

oh man that`s the hardest stuff i`ve ever read!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich kann die Ausschreibung nicht öffnen. Ihr?



Bis jetzt schon, ab Mi wohl nicht mehr


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich kann die Ausschreibung nicht öffnen. Ihr?



nö, aber 9er plz....tse tse tse ich dachte die dimb hat ihren sitz in wbn.


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bis jetzt schon, ab Mi wohl nicht mehr



oh, shit.....hoffentlich gehts einigermaßen schnell. du wirst hier sonst ein ordentlihes loch reißen.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> achso, du magst ja stevie wonder nicht.
> ...



Wer hat das jemals behauptet?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oh, shit.....hoffentlich gehts einigermaßen schnell. du wirst hier sonst ein ordentlihes loch reißen.



 @Hirsch: Das wirst Du ja hoffentlich nicht riskieren wollen!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

@Crazy: Sag mal nen anderes Wort als Torque. Komm versuch es wenigstens!


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer kommt Donnerstag eigentlich auch zum Gimbi?



ich wohl eher nicht...


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer hat das jemals behauptet?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3418584&postcount=15333


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer kommt Donnerstag eigentlich auch zum Gimbi?



*ICH* 





Arachne schrieb:


> @Crazy: Sag mal nen anderes Wort als Torque. Komm versuch es wenigstens!



Das meinst Du doch nicht ernst, das kann er nicht, das weist Du doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3418584&postcount=15333



Ja, genau! Also wer?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *ICH* !


 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das meinst Du doch nicht ernst, das kann er nicht, das weist Du doch!


Ich finde, er ist alt genug mal langsam ein neues Wort zu lernen! Komm Crazy, sprich mit nach: SESL!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich wohl eher nicht...



Grummelgrummelgrummel...

Ich verspreche auch mich zwischen euch zu setzen!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Grummelgrummelgrummel...
> 
> Ich verspreche auch mich zwischen euch zu setzen!!!



Tschuldige, aber ich kann halt schwer (gar nicht) einen von euch entbehren!


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, genau! Also wer?




es spricht mal wieder in rätseln zu mir,oder aber ich habs mal wieder nicht gerafft, da das posting für mich zuviel ironie (geht das?) enthielt. ich lese da jedenfalls, dass du stevie AUCH nicht in teile zerlegt magst. der knackpunkt ist also offensichtlich das "auch" oder das "nicht" es könnte folgende intention enthalten sein, er möge bitte zutreffendes ankreuzen:

-du magst ihn, deshalb magst du ihn nicht in stücke geteilt wissen.
-du magst ihn weder am stück noch in teilen, sprich du kannst ihn nicht leiden

für andere optionen fehlt es mir offensichtlich an geistigem verknüpfungsvermögen....


@crazy: wie findest du stevie wonder??


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Grummelgrummelgrummel...
> 
> Ich verspreche auch mich zwischen euch zu setzen!!!



ich auch, da ich für zwei zähle gibt es def. genug räumliche distanz.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Grummelgrummelgrummel...
> 
> Ich verspreche auch mich zwischen euch zu setzen!!!



 na das und das soviele kommen wollen wäre ja doch wieder ne überlegung wert...


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> es spricht mal wieder in rätseln zu mir,oder aber ich habs mal wieder nicht gerafft, da das posting für mich zuviel ironie (geht das?) enthielt. ich lese da jedenfalls, dass du stevie AUCH nicht in teile zerlegt magst. der knackpunkt ist also offensichtlich das "auch" oder das "nicht" es könnte folgende intention enthalten sein, er möge bitte zutreffendes ankreuzen:
> 
> -du magst ihn, deshalb magst du ihn nicht in stücke geteilt wissen.
> -du magst ihn weder am stück noch in teilen, sprich du kannst ihn nicht leiden
> ...



In diesem Falle würde ich gerne Ersteres wählen! (Ich hab sogar noch `ne LP von ihm)


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na das und das soviele kommen wollen wäre ja doch wieder ne überlegung wert...



 Guck da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

der kater ließt mit, wahrscheinlich weil er auch auf stevie wonder steht....


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der kater ließt mit, wahrscheinlich weil er auch auf stevie wonder steht....



komm, dann sing doch noch mal! Bitte!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie! war am nachlesen.
Gerd: sessl find ich nicht so dolle, sorry für die harte Wahrheit


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> komm, dann sing doch noch mal! Bitte!!



ok. eins zwei drei vier:

No New Year's day to celebrate
No chocolate covered candy hearts to give away
Stevie No first of spring
No song to sing
In fact here's just another ordinary day

No April rain, No flowers bloom
No wedding Saturday within the month of June
Just But what it is, is something true
Made up of these three words that I must say to you

I just called to say I love you
I just called to say how much I care
To I just called to say I love you
And I mean it from the bottom of my heart

No summer's high, No warm July
No harvest moon to light one tender August night
Love No autumn breeze
No falling leaves
Not even time for birds to fly to southern skies

No Libra sun, No Halloween
No giving thanks to all the Christmas joy you bring
Songtexte But what it is, though old so new
To fill your heart like no three words could ever do

I just called to say I love you
I just called to say how much I care
Lyrics I just called to say I love you
And I mean it from the bottom of my heart

I just called to say I love you
I just called to say how much I care, I do
 I just called to say I love you
And I mean it from the bottom of my heart
Of my heart, of my heart


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie! war am nachlesen.
> Gerd: sessl find ich nicht so dolle, sorry für die harte Wahrheit



und wie findste den artist of the evening jetzt??


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guck da!



cool meine eigenen bodyguards bzw. puffer^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Das wirst Du ja hoffentlich nicht riskieren wollen!!!



WAS


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

weiß nicht mal wer das ist  aber den Namen hab ich schonmal gehört...kann ihn nur nicht mit jemandem oder etwas verbinden


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> weiß nicht mal wer das ist  aber den Namen hab ich schonmal gehört...kann ihn nur nicht mit jemandem oder etwas verbinden



warst du nicht in der tanzschule???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warst du nicht in der tanzschule???



In keiner wo so Musik lief  (hab nur mal Volkstanz und Rock'n'Roll gemacht)


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> In keiner wo so Musik lief  (hab nur mal Volkstanz und Rock'n'Roll gemacht)




wobei volkstanz ja auch sehr geil ist


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

absolut...


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie! war am nachlesen.
> Gerd: sessl find ich nicht so dolle, sorry für die harte Wahrheit



Ja, aber SESL!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok. eins zwei drei vier:
> 
> No New Year's day to celebrate
> No chocolate covered candy hearts to give away
> ...



 klatschklatschklatschklatschklatsch


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, aber SESL!!!



du stehst aus sesl, ich auf sessel und der uwe auf couch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

Ich bleib beim xc...das ist dann wenigstens Chancengleich bei unseren Touren. Und für so Ausflüge wie vom letzen Samstag gibts was kleines, stabiles mit langer Gabel.




Achso: ich mag mein Bett und unsere Küche auch besonders gern 

Betreff Filmeabend: hätte ich gewusst das euch die Springerei mit Metallmusikuntermalung nicht gefällt, hätte ich die Videos mitgenommen wo irgendson gedudel läuft und die Leuts im Bild irgendwelche Trails die unseren ebenbürtig sind entlangfahren. Mir sagt ja keiner was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach herrje, es geht doch nichts über einen mobilen Krankendienst!!!



Du wirst sehen, meine Behandlungsmethode bringt schnelle Besserung.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> WAS



Na die Lücke, die Du hier reißt, wenn Du nach dem Umzug nicht gleich wieder online bist!

Am Popo: Um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

wie siehts am freitag mit ner flughafenrunde aus???


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du wirst sehen, meine Behandlungsmethode bringt schnelle Besserung.



Äh, auf jeden Fall mal in Richtung vorne...


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer kommt Donnerstag eigentlich auch zum Gimbi?



meld!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> In keiner wo so Musik lief  (hab nur mal Volkstanz und Rock'n'Roll gemacht)



   Volkstanz????


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wird langsam besser.
> Willste am Mi kommen? Habe noch keine Lampen.............


Hasde mal bei ibee geguggt?.....nach Lampen.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hat jemand vor, zur Jahreshauptversammlung zu fahren?



Ist mir zu weit.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> meld!



Hat sich schon jemand beim Kater gemeldet, oder soll ich ne Sammelmeldung

caroka
Maggo
Lugga
Hirsch
hkn
Arachne

abgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Hat mal jemand nen Tipp, wie man die Frage "Um wieviel Uhr?" so umformulieren könnte, dass jemand, der sie nicht versteht, sie dann vielleicht doch noch versteht und antwortet?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Volkstanz????



hast du damit n Problem?   seit der Ausbild bleibt dafür (neben dem Biken) keine Zeit mehr 

wieso kam die Caro eigentlich nie zu mir wenn ich mal krank war?  achso, stimmt ja, die Töchter sind noch so jung...


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bleib beim xc...das ist dann wenigstens Chancengleich bei unseren Touren. Und für so Ausflüge wie vom letzen Samstag gibts was kleines, stabiles mit langer Gabel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wolltest Du doch sowieso (beim xc bleiben). Keine Enduro mehr?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

Hab Montag+Dienstag Urlaub.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Keine Enduro mehr?



wofür soviel Geld ausgeben?

Lieber n kleines schei* Auto kaufen, ne dicke Anlage aus der Torque Preisliga rein und dann schön dröhnend laut mim volle Kopp und offnem Fenster durch die gegen Hacken...so wie die andern Jugendlichen. Bike wird dann verkauft und das Geld in nen schicken Auspuff investiert.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hast du damit n Problem?   seit der Ausbild bleibt dafür (neben dem Biken) keine Zeit mehr
> 
> wieso kam die Caro eigentlich nie zu mir wenn ich mal krank war?  achso, stimmt ja, die Töchter sind noch so jung...



Guck da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wofür soviel Geld ausgeben?



Woher der plötzliche Gesinnungswandel? Keinen Bock mehr auf verblockte Trails?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie siehts am freitag mit ner flughafenrunde aus???



prinzipiell jain!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Keinen Bock mehr auf verblockte Trails?



die, die mer bisher gefahrn sind, gehn auch alle mim xc.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

www.petefagerlin.com


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Woher der plötzliche Gesinnungswandel? Keinen Bock mehr auf verblockte Trails?



kann man auch mit 100mm FW fahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

Torque8.0 wird erst kw18 (erste Maiwoche) montiert


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

22.02. hab ich praktische Prüfung.


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...oder Ihr kommt gleich beide zusammen!


Kann ich mitkomme und meine Plauscherohrn uffklappe ? 
Isch hab drei BehZeh's daham und wolld ä Nedswärsch eirischde und es funzt ned so ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

Ich komm auch und leiste Trailtheoredischen Beistand fürn Uwe 
zusätzlich kann auch mir ein Grundkurs in Netzwerk nix schaden, dann sitz ich nicht mehr so hilflos nebendran wenn mein toller Stiefbruder das Inet lahm legt und dann meint "kann ich doch nix dafür"


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Kann ich mitkomme und meine Plauscherohrn uffklappe ?
> Isch hab drei BehZeh's daham und wolld ä Nedswärsch eirischde und es funzt ned so ...



wlan, oder Kabel und Switch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> prinzipiell jain!



also bitte ankreuzen:

ja, hängt aber vom wetter ab
ja, aber leider keine zeit
ja, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob ich zeit habe
ja, ich habe lust aber nicht mit dir....


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Kann ich mitkomme und meine Plauscherohrn uffklappe ?
> Isch hab drei BehZeh's daham und wolld ä Nedswärsch eirischde und es funzt ned so ...



Na klar, Du mußt sogar kommen!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

@Lugga:

arachne
hkn
caroka++
MTK-Cube
CR


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also bitte ankreuzen:
> 
> ja, hängt aber vom wetter ab
> ja, aber leider keine zeit
> ...



5. ja, ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich da nicht den Lugga offline schalte...


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> weiß nicht mal wer das ist  aber den Namen hab ich schonmal gehört...kann ihn nur nicht mit jemandem oder etwas verbinden



Da wird einem klar wie alt man ist. 

Jaja   .........ich weiß   .............ich bin 25.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warst du nicht in der tanzschule???



Ich auch nicht.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> In keiner wo so Musik lief  (hab nur mal Volkstanz und Rock'n'Roll gemacht)



Kresi, meine ältere Tochter tanzt auch Rock'n Roll.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

Ich hatte aber nur nen WE Crashkurs und den auch nur weil sonst keiner mitgegangen is. Und das ist schon Jaaahre her


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bleib beim xc...das ist dann wenigstens Chancengleich bei unseren Touren. Und für so Ausflüge wie vom letzen Samstag gibts was kleines, stabiles mit langer Gabel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, nur der Maggo sagt nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht.



 !


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand beim Kater gemeldet, oder soll ich ne Sammelmeldung
> 
> caroka
> Maggo
> ...



Wir sind alle schon groß.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir sind alle schon groß.



 Alle?


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hast du damit n Problem?   seit der Ausbild bleibt dafür (neben dem Biken) keine Zeit mehr
> 
> wieso kam die Caro eigentlich nie zu mir wenn ich mal krank war?  achso, stimmt ja, die Töchter sind noch so jung...


Dauert nicht mehr lange.


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 5. ja, ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich da nicht den Lugga offline schalte...



warum muss denn der router überhaupt resetet werden?? und das dann auch noch am freitag!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kresi, meine ältere Tochter tanzt auch Rock'n Roll.





caroka schrieb:


> Dauert nicht mehr lange.



?!?!?!?!?!?!

Weiß sie davon???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie siehts am freitag mit ner flughafenrunde aus???


Gut, weil am Freitag hab ich Frei Tag  (Populärbegriff mit 6 Buchstaben: U R L A U B )

Ab wann ginge es denn bei Dir (spätnachmittag bis abends oder früher ?)


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum muss denn der router überhaupt resetet werden?? und das dann auch noch am freitag!!!



Pscht! Mit genügend Rotem kann er seinen Router so oft resetten und wann er auch immer möchte, wie er will!!!


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bleib beim xc...das ist dann wenigstens Chancengleich bei unseren Touren. Und für so Ausflüge wie vom letzen Samstag gibts was kleines, stabiles mit langer Gabel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie sooft gilt auch hier: die mischung machts. ich steh ab und an auf metalmusik ab und an gehts mir aber auch aufn keks was hättste denn für filme im angebot gehabt??


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wofür soviel Geld ausgeben?
> 
> Lieber n kleines schei* Auto kaufen, ne dicke Anlage aus der Torque Preisliga rein und dann schön dröhnend laut mim volle Kopp und offnem Fenster durch die gegen Hacken...so wie die andern Jugendlichen. Bike wird dann verkauft und das Geld in nen schicken Auspuff investiert.



Uns hat früher ein Fuxschwanz gereicht.   

Vergiss nicht das Fenster runterzukurbeln und den Arm lässig raushängen zu lassen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

Freitag hab ich Fahrstd


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gut, weil am Freitag hab ich Frei Tag  (Populärbegriff mit 6 Buchstaben: U R L A U B )
> 
> Ab wann ginge es denn bei Dir (spätnachmittag bis abends oder früher ?)



ei, dann reich ich doch glatt mal so nen halben frei ein. evtl darf ich dann ab 1500 weg.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht das Fenster runterzukurbeln und den Arm lässig raushängen zu lassen.



die Zeiten sind vorbei. Heute wird die "coolerität" (lässig ist doof, cool ist jetzt in) über die Tiefe und die Lautstärke des Basses geregelt. Doof nur wenn das Auto das nicht mag und dabei rasselt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Februar 2007)

N´abend Zsamme!

Komme gerade mit dem Lesen nicht richtig hinterher, da ich heute abend auch anderweitig verlangt werde. Zu dem was ich bisher aufgeschnappt habe kurze Statements:

1.- Nein, ich steh nicht auf Stevie Wonder!

2.- Wer zum DIMB-Treffen am Donnerstag kommen möchte. schreibe mir bitte kurz ´ne E-Mail. Bei so vielen mündlichen Anmeldungen, wie ich jetzt schon hab, verlier ich sonst noch komplett den Überblick.  

3.- Über das Thema "Wer fährt zur DIMB-JHV?" können wir auch am Donnerstag mal quatschen. Ich fahre nämlich hin und hab u.U. noch was frei im Auto.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was hättste denn für filme im angebot gehabt??



ein paar die bestimmt noch keiner kennt, aber alle ausm Netz und auf DVD gibts die nicht.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Isch hab drei BehZeh's daham und wolld ä Nedswärsch eirischde und es funzt ned so ...



gerd hat ja schon das wichtigste genannt...bleibt noch zu klären ob du nur willst das die computer sich untereinander finden (also wirkliches netzwerk) oder ob du  nu rmit mehreren rechnern gleichzeitig ins netz willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ein paar die bestimmt noch keiner kennt, aber alle ausm Netz und auf DVD gibts die nicht.



In was für einem Format? Wie lange?


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wlan, oder Kabel und Switch?



DSL-Router = Speedport W700 V (Telekom)
2 x PC mit Kabel
1 x Laptop mit WLAN (da gibs sogar ein Bild von )

Internet funktioniert bei allen, ich kriesch des mit dem Zugriff von einem BC auf den annern ned hin (um Dateien zu verschieben, Netzwerk-Games etc.)

Isch wär Dir so ziehmlisch dankbar ...


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...mit mehreren rechnern gleichzeitig ins netz willst



ins Internet!?


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hatte aber nur nen WE Crashkurs und den auch nur weil sonst keiner mitgegangen is. Und das ist schon Jaaahre her


Das ist wie mim radfahn das verlernt man nicht


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> DSL-Router = Speedport W700 V (Telekom)
> 2 x PC mit Kabel
> 1 x Laptop mit WLAN (da gibs sogar ein Bild von )
> 
> ...



Ist wahrscheinlich nur ne Ordnerfreigabe auf dem jeweiligen Gerät.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...Isch wär Dir so ziehmlisch dankbar ...



wieviel ist das in Schlucken ausgedrückt?


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Alle?



fast alle.......
fast groß


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> fast alle.......
> fast groß



ok, ich meld nur die Kleinen an!

Pppprruuuuuusssssssssssssssssssssst...............


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wieviel ist das in Schlucken ausgedrückt?


Wieviel Schlücke brauchsde denn für 0,7 oder 1 Liter ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In was für einem Format? Wie lange?



Windoof Media Player kanns  zwischen 10 und 23mins. Ausm Netz, den Link hab ich hier schon gepostet


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wieviel Schlücke brauchsde denn für 0,7 oder 1 Liter ?



Ich trinke nur bei Hausbesuchen und auch nur so lange, wie jemand mit mir trinkt.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> DSL-Router = Speedport W700 V (Telekom)
> 2 x PC mit Kabel
> 1 x Laptop mit WLAN (da gibs sogar ein Bild von )
> 
> ...



schau mal ob die alle die gleiche arbeitsgruppe haben...meistens hängt es da dran. 

START -> SYSTEMSTEUERUNG -> SYSTEM -> Computername (XP) bei W2K sollte es aber auch so heißen und der gleiche weg dahin sein


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich nur ne Ordnerfreigabe auf dem jeweiligen Gerät.


Neee, glab isch ned. Eher an de IP-Nümmersche, die mittels bekannter Spielregeln eingestellt sind, aber trotzdem die freigegewene Laufwerke ned finne....   (Isch war schon mal korz vorm )


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Neee, glab isch ned. Eher an de IP-Nümmersche, die mittels bekannter Spielregeln eingestellt sind, aber trotzdem die freigegewene Laufwerke ned finne....   (Isch war schon mal korz vorm )



siehst du die anderen rechner im netz oder nicht?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Neee, glab isch ned. Eher an de IP-Nümmersche, die mittels bekannter Spielregeln eingestellt sind, aber trotzdem die freigegewene Laufwerke ned finne....   (Isch war schon mal korz vorm )



TCP/IP ist super einfach, deshalb glaube ich da nicht dran. Kannst aber gerne mal die Einstellungen (IP, Broadcast, Gateway) der drei Geräte PNnen. Wie siehts mit hkns Tipp aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Weiß sie davon???



Upps, hab ich da was vergessen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich trinke nur bei Hausbesuchen und auch nur so lange, wie jemand mit mir trinkt.


*Des* müßde mer mool teste wie lang des geije könnd ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> siehst du die anderen rechner im netz oder nicht?


Isch seh se schon ...



Arachne schrieb:


> TCP/IP ist super einfach, deshalb glaube ich da nicht dran. Kannst aber gerne mal die Einstellungen (IP, Broadcast, Gateway) der drei Geräte PNnen. Wie siehts mit hkns Tipp aus?


Isch probier nochmal alles aus... Ihr gebt mir Hoffnung ...


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> *Des* müßde mer mool teste wie lang des geije könnd ...



ooooh, hab ich da ein "höchstens" vergessen???


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gut, weil am Freitag hab ich Frei Tag  (Populärbegriff mit 6 Buchstaben: U R L A U B )
> 
> Ab wann ginge es denn bei Dir (spätnachmittag bis abends oder früher ?)



*imaugebehalt*


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *imaugebehalt*



Boah, die ganze Flughafenrunde??? Das muß doch weh tun!!!


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die Zeiten sind vorbei. Heute wird die "coolerität" (lässig ist doof, cool ist jetzt in) über die Tiefe und die Lautstärke des Basses geregelt. Doof nur wenn das Auto das nicht mag und dabei rasselt



Kenn ich.


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2007)

mist, mein nagelneuer sat-receiver funzt net. kackt beim booten dauernd ab  

jetzt kann ich mich um ersatz kümmern und muß meinen imac als tv missbrauchen ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kenn ich.



Warts ab bis deine Töchter die ersten Kerle anschleppen


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mist, mein nagelneuer sat-receiver funzt net. kackt beim booten dauernd ab
> 
> jetzt kann ich mich um ersatz kümmern und muß meinen imac als tv missbrauchen ...



Setz Dich doch mal mit dem Matthias in Verbindung. Der vertreibt son Zeug und kann Dir da vllt. helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Warts ab bis deine Töchter die ersten Kerle anschleppen



Ich freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Oh, schonn 21:30...... 
Ich muss noch in di küsch a****** 
Binn ma wegg........


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Oh, schonn 21:30......
> Ich muss noch in di küsch a******
> Binn ma wegg........



tschööö


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Februar 2007)

und ich werd mal was schaffen...bis später bzw. morgen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

machts gut ihr Plauschersleut  gn8


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> machts gut ihr Plauschersleut  gn8



Ich dachte Du hast Urlaub?


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

alles pussys. wer bleibt??


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du hast Urlaub?



aus de küch rufend "bestimmt erst nächsd woch"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Februar 2007)

Gerd: die Caro hats halt einfach drauf 
jetz aber nix wie ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> aus de küch rufend "bestimmt erst nächsd woch"



Was machdn de gresi bei Dir in de Kühch?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: die Caro hats halt einfach drauf
> jetz aber nix wie ab...



Weiß ich schon lang! 

Läßt De Dich bei de caroka fleeche?!


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was machdn de gresi bei Dir in de Kühch?



das sollte dir zu denken geben.....


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das sollte dir zu denken geben.....



Wieso mir?


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

weil er jetzt statt dir den abfluß repariert....


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

was kann man jemandem schenken, der zum einen leidenschaftlicher musiker ist und absolut überzeugter mac user? irgendwer ne idee??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was machdn de gresi bei Dir in de Kühch?


Das ihr Männä abber ach immer uffm schlauch sitzt.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Läßt De Dich bei de caroka fleeche?!



Mensch gerd des iss weibliche induidzion.


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ihr Männä abber ach immer uffm schlauch sitzt.



Des bassierd nur bei dene, bei dene er sooooooo lang is...


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mensch gerd des iss weibliche induidzion.



Iiiiieeeehhhk, des hörd sich abbä forchbar unansdändisch aa!


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Iiiiieeeehhhk, des hörd sich abbä forchbar unansdändisch aa!



des iss ned unanständisch, im geschedeil, des iss des was euch angsd machd.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Gerd hasde der grad des profil vonn de speciallady ageguggd?


----------



## Arachne (12. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gerd hasde der grad des profil vonn de speciallady ageguggd?



erst ebbe, nach daam Hinwaas. Wieso?


----------



## Maggo (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> erst ebbe, nach daam Hinwaas. Wieso?



ich aach  

ich geh jetzt aber pennen. gute nacht.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> erst ebbe, nach daam Hinwaas. Wieso?



oooch, nur so.....


----------



## arkonis (12. Februar 2007)

so ich bin wieder da was liegt an ?  
War letzte Woche mal klettern ein Erlebnis kann ich nur sagen, einfach toll in 15 Meter zu hängen zum Biken bin ich nicht wirklich gekommen, aber ab morgen wirds wieder was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (12. Februar 2007)

Guud nacht ich geh ama ins Bett; es reicht für heut, um 3 uhr uffgestanne.
Bin müüd jetzt.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich aach
> 
> ich geh jetzt aber pennen. gute nacht.



  

nachd

da wer isch aach ma gehn. muss e bissi schlaf nachhole.


----------



## caroka (12. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Guud nacht ich geh ama ins Bett; es reicht für heut, um 3 uhr uffgestanne.
> Bin müüd jetzt.



des glaab isch der gern. dann e gudes nächdle.


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2007)

gn8


----------



## saharadesertfox (12. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie siehts am freitag mit ner flughafenrunde aus???



Ab 18:30 bin ich dabei


----------



## saharadesertfox (12. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand beim Kater gemeldet, oder soll ich ne Sammelmeldung
> 
> caroka
> Maggo
> ...



Ich auch!!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> alles pussys. wer bleibt??


Bin widdä do


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich aach
> 
> ich geh jetzt aber pennen. gute nacht.


Afterplauschpussy


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. Februar 2007)

Am Sonntag war ich statt biken mal läuferisch unnerwegs. Dabei ist mir am Oppidum ein Pfad aufgefallen der tief durchfurcht ist. Ein so richtiger mittelalterlicher, römischer oder Keltenpfad. Der war mit Bäumen übersäht, so als ob dieser Pfad in Vergessenheit geriet. Schade, so gehen historische Spuren verloren und der ganze Wald wird nur mit diesen geradlinigen Waldautobahnen mit feinen Splitt durchzogen. 

Eine Schande für Natur und Geschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand nen Tipp, wie man die Frage "Um wieviel Uhr?" so umformulieren könnte, dass jemand, der sie nicht versteht, sie dann vielleicht doch noch versteht und antwortet?



19Uhr30


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat sich schon jemand beim Kater gemeldet, oder soll ich ne Sammelmeldung
> 
> caroka
> Maggo
> ...



Si


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Februar 2007)

Do. abend kann ich leider ned.
Guude N8 @all


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 19Uhr30



Hat mal jemand nen Tipp, wie man die Frage "Was und Wo?" so umformulieren könnte, dass jemand, der sie nicht versteht, sie dann vielleicht doch noch versteht und antwortet?


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Si



... und was ist mit fUEL? Bin auch dabei.

Hi Roter Hirsch, was hast du am Samstag/Sonntag gemacht?

War mit gc unnerwegs und Dammwild gesichtet 14!!! Kühe auf einmal! das sah beachtlich aus. So viele habe ich in meiner 25jährigen Läuferkarriere noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Si



@sdf & Roter Hirsch: schön, dass ihr auch vorhabt am Do zum Gimbi zu kommen! Anmelden müßt ihr euch beim Kater aber leider selbst. Die Sammelanmeldung hat sich irgendwie verlaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand nen Tipp, wie man die Frage "Was und Wo?" so umformulieren könnte, dass jemand, der sie nicht versteht, sie dann vielleicht doch noch versteht und antwortet?



Umzugshilfe beim Hirsch.


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...ihr euch beim Kater aber leider selbst. Die Sammelanmeldung hat sich irgendwie verlaufen...



Schon längst geschehen


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Umzugshilfe beim Hirsch.



Soll das eine Geheimaktion werden? Welcher Tag hätte ich noch fragen müssen.


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Soll das eine Geheimaktion werden? Welcher Tag hätte ich noch fragen müssen.



ich weiß von nichts diesbezüglich Geheimen. Kommenden Mittwoch.


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Sammelanmeldung hat sich irgendwie verlaufen...



ok, dann hab ich ja noch bis donnerstagmittag zeit...


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2007)

bä iss des früh. bis heut abend


----------



## caroka (13. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Do. abend kann ich leider ned.
> Guude N8 @all


----------



## caroka (13. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand nen Tipp, wie man die Frage "Was und Wo?" so umformulieren könnte, dass jemand, der sie nicht versteht, sie dann vielleicht doch noch versteht und antwortet?



.


----------



## caroka (13. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bä iss des früh. bis heut abend



Des war ja früh.
Moin Maggo unn alle annern nadürlich aach.


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich auch!!!!



*da sinn mer debei ....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bä iss des früh. bis heut abend



Moje!

Des is ned früh, des is gar kei Zeid...


----------



## caroka (13. Februar 2007)

Wer war eischendlich noch ned krank, die letzde zwoo Woche?
Bei uns gehds lusdisch weider.  Isch will ned mer. 
*Frühling!!!!!!!*


----------



## caroka (13. Februar 2007)

Wenn hier nix los ist, geh isch ebe eikaafe.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2007)

Morgen,
wer weis wann das Seminar heut Abend ist?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2007)

@Hirsch: Morgen 19:30 an oder in der alten Wohnung?


----------



## caroka (13. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen,
> wer weis wann das Seminar heut Abend ist?



Laut hp Denfeld 19:00 Uhr.


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn hier nix los ist, geh isch ebe eikaafe.



Bingsd de mer en SESL mid?!?!


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen,
> wer weis wann das Seminar heut Abend ist?





caroka schrieb:


> Laut hp Denfeld 19:00 Uhr.



Genau. Ich werd en bissi früher da sein (~18:30), da meine Nabe neu eingefelgt sein müßte und die dann noch Reifen und Zahnkranz wechseln müssen.


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Morgen 19:30 an oder in der alten Wohnung?



19:29:50 Uhr am Gartentürchen, 19:29:55 an der Haustür, 19:30:07 in der Wohnung, 19:30:21 im Keller, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2007)

Danke


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Morgen 19:30 an oder in der alten Wohnung?



IN der AW. Gibst Du mir Deine Handy-Nr., meine hast Du, oder?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 19:29:50 Uhr am Gartentürchen, 19:29:55 an der Haustür, 19:30:07 in der Wohnung, 19:30:21 im Keller, ...



Ist der Luca nicht schneller.....


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist der Luca nicht schneller.....



Nicht, wenn er Hände schütteln muß, einen Begrüßungsplausch macht, ... andererseits, in den Keller geht es ja bergab!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> IN der AW. Gibst Du mir Deine Handy-Nr., meine hast Du, oder?



Was ist das ein Handy??????????

Na gut ich hab eins, aber nur wenn ich alleine mit dem Bike am Berg bin. 
Die Nummer von dem Ding kenn ich auch nicht. 

Ansonsten benutz ich keins will auch keins benutzen und werd auch keins benutzen. Soweit kommts noch das ich immer und überall erreichbar wäre 
Nur Mädchen sind und müssen immer erreichbar sein, richtige Männer...

Die Nummer von meinem Festnetzanschluß PM ich Dir. Da ist immer mein Grosser dran und nimmt Nachrichten für mich entgegen wenn ich Lust und Laune hab geh ich sogar manchmal selbst an Telefon


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist der Luca nicht schneller.....



Da es ja scheinbar in den Keller geht, und somit bergab, sind das wohl die Zeiten die der Gerd benötigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da es ja scheinbar in den Keller geht, und somit bergab, sind das wohl die Zeiten die der Gerd benötigt



Stimmt, Du hast recht  WIR sind schneller unten 

Bis heut abend 

@Luca: Isch ruf Disch morgen an


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn er Hände schütteln muß, einen Begrüßungsplausch macht, ... andererseits, in den Keller geht es ja bergab!



Das Posting hat ich ja ganz übersehen, da ist meins ja direkt überflüssig gewesen


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wer war eischendlich noch ned krank, die letzde zwoo Woche?
> Bei uns gehds lusdisch weider.  Isch will ned mer.
> *Frühling!!!!!!!*



der gerd ist so ansteckend  das ich nur durch das durchfahren von bad soden nun halsschmerzen habe 

achso...huhu ihr plauscher


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2007)

Ich werde mein Bike heut Abend nicht mitbringen, falls dann keine SRAM Schaltung vorhanden ist schau ich bei Shimano zu


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich werde mein Bike heut Abend nicht mitbringen, falls dann keine SRAM Schaltung vorhanden ist schau ich bei Shimano zu


Du sollst nicht Zuschauen, sondern selbst Schrauben. Das ist doch der Sinn des Kurses. Also: Mitbringen! 
Vor was hast du denn Angst?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht Zuschauen, sondern selbst Schrauben. Das ist doch der Sinn des Kurses. Also: Mitbringen!
> Vor was hast du denn Angst?



de lugga fragen wovor er angst hat. sorry kater aber der luca hat doch vor nix angst, der iss en rischtische kerl. 


ansonsten muss ich sagen ging ja heut ordentlich die post ab. ich hab gedacht ich klemm mich mal hier am flugplatz tegel ins umts netz, damit ich heut abend mit dem nachlesen einigermassen klar komm und dann habt ihr nicht mal ne seite vollgeplauscht.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Du sollst nicht Zuschauen, sondern selbst Schrauben. Das ist doch der Sinn des Kurses. Also: Mitbringen!
> Vor was hast du denn Angst?



Beim Bremsen Sem. Hat ichs auch dabei und trotzdem nur zugeschaut. Insofern hab ich mir die Frage gestellt inwiefern das mitbringen sinnvoll ist?  

Angst hab ich vorm Putzen, hab ne midestens 1-2 cm dicke getrocknete Schlammschicht auf dem Bike. Meine Lust diese heute noch abzumachen hält sich in Grenzen. 

Aber wenn Du meinst dann geh ich halt mal in de Keller


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Angst hab ich vorm Putzen, hab ne midestens 1-2 cm dicke getrocknete Schlammschicht auf dem Bike. Meine Lust diese heute noch abzumachen hält sich in Grenzen.
> 
> Aber wenn Du meinst dann geh ich halt mal in de Keller


Da freut sich dann auch dein Bike!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Da freut sich dann auch dein Bike!



Ich sag ihm das es sich nicht bei mir sondern bei Dir zu bedanken hat 

Mal schauen obs heut Abend irgendwie reagiert wenns Dich sieht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Februar 2007)

Solange es nicht vor Freude ´nen Ölfleck produziert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2007)

*@Uwe:*die hier wären doch was zum Üben


----------



## Arachne (13. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Solange es nicht vor Freude ´nen Ölfleck produziert...



   

Ich geh jetzt auch noch abkratzen, was ich noch schaffe...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2007)

Wünsch euch viel Spass. Die die net aufpassen oder noch Fragen haben, können es sich auch gern nochmal von mir zeigen lassen (sowohl Sram als auch Shimpanso), ist alles kein Hexenwerk da am Bike


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *@Uwe:*die hier wären doch was zum Üben




oder halt die -> http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...b52b56f7cfcb&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=5


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2007)

bei hibike funktioniert das verlinken so nicht. der crazy will mit ner julie üben und der hkn mit ner hayes??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2007)

Ei gude Maggo!
der hkn will n Fusion Floydd fÃ¼r 3500â¬ 
bei mir waren das so Dirt/BMX Pedale mit Pins dran fÃ¼r 15â¬, wÃ¤r ja ne gÃ¼nstige alternative zum zerbrochenen KunststoffkÃ¤fig mit Spaxx-tuning.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2007)

Maggo: warm gehst nicht zum Schaltungstreffen?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Maggo: warm gehst nicht zum Schaltungstreffen?



a) ich war heut in berlin und hätte es eh nicht geschafft
b) ich war nicht angemeldet, war wieder mal zu spät
c) schaltung einstellen isn't that schwer, mich ärgerts eher dass ich nicht bei den anderen war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2007)

zu c: seh ich ähnlich, nur das ich meine das die anderen auch nicht soo viel mehr an Wissen gebracht hätten.
Mal abgesehen davon kommen die bestimmt auch nochmal wieder


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> zu c: seh ich ähnlich, nur das ich meine das die anderen auch nicht soo viel mehr an Wissen gebracht hätten.
> Mal abgesehen davon kommen die bestimmt auch nochmal wieder



ich hätt trotzdem hingehn sollen. 5öre sind ja nix und lernen tut man IMMER irgendwas. das nächste mal meld ich mich halt rechtzeitig an.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hätt trotzdem hingehn sollen. 5öre sind ja nix *wer den Cent nicht ehrt, der den Euro nicht...*
> und lernen tut man IMMER irgendwas *da haste auch wieder Recht*
> das nächste mal meld ich mich halt rechtzeitig an *wär wohl besser*



ich geh mal pennen, irgendwie bin ich morgens immer so müd 

Gute Nacht und bis morsche


----------



## wissefux (13. Februar 2007)

gn8 crazy ...

alle auf lehrgang oder was  

egal, kann ja neberm plausche auch noch tv gucke. aber das terrestriche tv is halt auch net des gelbe vom ei ...
in maaner wohnung (50 m übern hof im eg) hab ich 14 programme bekommen.
hier bekomm ich jetzt satte 20 programme  
war echt erstaunt gestern. obs daran liegt, dass die kiste im 1. stock steht  
heut gehen von den 20 aber grade mal 10 progs   irschendwie sehr launisch, das terrestrische zeugs ...


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8 crazy ...
> 
> alle auf lehrgang oder was
> 
> ...



tv junkie??


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich geh mal pennen, irgendwie bin ich morgens immer so müd



iss aber doch abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (13. Februar 2007)

Bin morgen bei der Nacht-unn-Nebelumzugsaktion nicht dabei. Evtl. später, komme ich vom Außendienst mal beim Roten-Hirsch vorbei.

Ansonsten sehen wir uns Do. und evtl. Fr.

Tschüss, muss jetzt nach Hause fahren (mit dem Auto).


----------



## saharadesertfox (13. Februar 2007)

Soeben habe ich meine Pünktscher vom heutigen Tage eingetragen. fUEL hat Punktlandung vollzogen 1200 Punkte und damit fast das 3fache von mir. Erstaunlich!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2007)

Nabend zusammen,
wie war Berlin?


----------



## Maggo (13. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> wie war Berlin?



geile stadt, leider war der besuch absolut unnötig.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geile stadt, leider war der besuch absolut unnötig.



Warst de das erste mal in Berlin und wo warst Du da?


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Februar 2007)

Is wohl auf jeden Fall anstrengend gewesen (der muß ja vor de Dasdadur ingeschlofe sei).
Guude Nachd einstweile...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Februar 2007)

Beste Plauscherzeit...............................................und 55min. Stille


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Februar 2007)




----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8 crazy ...
> 
> alle auf lehrgang oder was
> 
> ...



Main libber Fux , wie wärs mit Terrax Programme, so kopuliierende Roboter und Fliegende unnerdasse hawwe aach was fir sich  Nach dann, hab gerade noch  ma gerudert und die Punkde inngedrache und geh jetzt Schäfche zähle.

@ Caro: War noch gar net krank den Winter ( Kommt vom tägliche Radfahren) - frag mal de Padres der war bestimmt auch ned krank, des mächt ein e bissle stabiler.

@ Hersch Kann der leider ned beim umziehe helfe, muß da noch so einiges richten im Keller, weil bei der Menge der Schuhe die da "eingelagert" waren bin ich bei geringeren Platzverhältnissen mit einem zusätzlcihen Tank vor logistische Unmöglichkeiten gestellt, d. h. ich muß sehen dass mei Fraa ned da ist und mal so eben 2 bis 3oo paar Schuhe wegwerfen, wenn ich mir vorstell wieviel Bikes des gewesen wären bräucht ich e ehemalig Autohaus als Lager. ( 15 Paar Schuh= 1 ziemlich gutes Bike)

ich könnt heule, des wär woanders besser aagelegt, so für Männerspielzeuge oder so . Wenn des Kleiderzimmer renoviert wird brauch ich bestimmt die Couch.


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Warst de das erste mal in Berlin und wo warst Du da?



ei gude,

ne ich war schon öfter in berlin. mir sin vom fluchhafe nach kleinmachnow gefaahn habbe da die kollesche besucht dann zurück zum potsdamer platz dann alex dann widder fluchhaafe. kennste bestimmt, wenn mer wo abbeite muss iss ja net wie urlaub.
am 2.4 gehts wieder hin, meine frau lässt sich die augen lasern,dann haben wir ein paar tage frei da oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2007)

wäre einer von euch so freundlich und würde mal zusammengefasst die highlights aus dem gestrigen workshop zusammenstellen. wie gesagt, schaltung einstellen und montieren iss kein ding, vielleicht gabs aber den ein oder anderen tip, der von nutzen ist.


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

moin moin,

ich wäre gestern auch gerne beim Seminar dabeigewesen aber auch nur wegen der Teilnehmer und weil ich es sehr schätze, wenn Christian aus dem Nähkästchen plaudert. [angebermodusan]Doch leider habe ich schon ein Technikworkshop beim Christian gemacht und jetzt weiß ich wo es drauf ankommt.[angebermodusaus]
Aber morgen Abend erzählt Ihr doch alle nochmal davon, oder?



fUEL schrieb:


> .......
> @ Caro: War noch gar net krank den Winter ( Kommt vom tägliche Radfahren) - frag mal de Padres der war bestimmt auch ned krank, des mächt ein e bissle stabiler.


Das härtet nicht nur e bissele ab, das macht, so wie Du es betreibst, immun gegen Krankheiten. Ich weiß von was ich rede. Ich war früher auch nie krank.


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2007)

moin erst mal ....



Maggo schrieb:


> tv junkie??



ne, eher plausch junkie  



fUEL schrieb:


> @ ... mal so eben 2 bis 3oo paar Schuhe wegwerfen, wenn ich mir vorstell wieviel Bikes des gewesen wären bräucht ich e ehemalig Autohaus als Lager. ( 15 Paar Schuh= 1 ziemlich gutes Bike)
> 
> ich könnt heule, des wär woanders besser aagelegt, so für Männerspielzeuge oder so ...



des wird sich dei fraa aach denke, wenn se sich mal widder durch deinen bikefuhrpark kämpfen muß ...
"widder son deure drahtesel, da hätt ich mir doch glatt x paar neue schuh kaafe könne ... "


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8 crazy ...
> 
> alle auf lehrgang oder was
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen!

Du solltest Dir eine aktive Antenne kaufen. Damit erreicht Du qualitativ und quantitativ viel mehr!!!


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ........
> ne, eher plausch junkie


Ich gugg aach ka fernseh mer. 





wissefux schrieb:


> ........des wird sich dei fraa aach denke, wenn se sich mal widder durch deinen bikefuhrpark kämpfen muß ...
> "widder son deure drahtesel, da hätt ich mir doch glatt x paar neue schuh kaafe könne ... "



du kannst dich ja inn anern köpp neidenke und dezu aach noch in den von ner fraa.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> @ Caro: War noch gar net krank den Winter ( Kommt vom tägliche Radfahren) - frag mal de Padres der war bestimmt auch ned krank, des mächt ein e bissle stabiler.
> ...





caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Das härtet nicht nur e bissele ab, das macht, so wie Du es betreibst, immun gegen Krankheiten. Ich weiß von was ich rede. Ich war früher auch nie krank.



    

Früher hab ich das auch immer erzählt!  Im Moment bin ich ein wenig verwirrt. 

Die letzte Nacht war der bisherige Höhepunkt...


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Deifel, wo bisde dann?   des iss dei seid, wenn de die systemeischdellunge ned manipulierd hasd.


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Du solltest Dir eine aktive Antenne kaufen. Damit erreicht Du qualitativ und quantitativ viel mehr!!!



hab ich doch ... funzt trotzdem net ...

und vom receiver-hersteller hab ich noch nix gehört


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wäre einer von euch so freundlich und würde mal zusammengefasst die highlights aus dem gestrigen workshop zusammenstellen. wie gesagt, schaltung einstellen und montieren iss kein ding, vielleicht gabs aber den ein oder anderen tip, der von nutzen ist.



Die Highlights waren schier umwerfend!  Selbst de Lugga will nun regelmäßig zu gc kommen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die letzte Nacht war der bisherige Höhepunkt...



Soso......  was für eine vorlage


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Soso......  was für eine vorlage



Naja, siehe da!


----------



## Deifel (14. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Deifel, wo bisde dann?   des iss dei seid, wenn de die systemeischdellunge ned manipulierd hasd.



Ich bin immer da, auch wenn Ihr mich nicht seht. Wieso is des mei seid?

Hab gestern auch mal beim Denfeld reingeschaut, das war teuflisch gut.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ich hab allerdings den Eindruck gahabt das es doch einige Teilnehmer gab die sich vom eigentlischen Thema haben ablenken lassen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruss


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, siehe da!


----------



## Deifel (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Highlights waren schier umwerfend!  Selbst de Lugga will nun regelmäßig zu gc kommen!!



Wenn sogar de Lugga kommen will, sind da doch bestimm Frauen im Spiel,
ich werd gleich mal der Fabienne was stecken. Das gibt bestimmt einen teuflischen Ärger wenn er wieder Zuhause ist!


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> ... Ich hab allerdings den Eindruck gahabt das es doch einige Teilnehmer gab die sich vom eigentlischen Thema haben ablenken lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




macht nix, mer habbe ja de CR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Früher hab ich das auch immer erzählt!  Im Moment bin ich ein wenig verwirrt.
> 
> Die letzte Nacht war der bisherige Höhepunkt...



Die Details von dem Höhepunkt musst Du aber für dich behalde


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Ich bin immer da, auch wenn Ihr mich nicht seht. Wieso is des mei seid?
> 
> Hab gestern auch mal beim Denfeld reingeschaut, das war teuflisch gut.
> 
> ...



so richdisch druff hasdes ja ned, ne. des iss die seid 666.  redde mir viel stuss

naja unn lezderes....es gibt ja aach noch annern teschnige über die sischs nachdenke lohnt.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Wenn sogar de Lugga kommen will sind da doch bestimmr Frauen im Spiel,
> ich werd gleich mal der Fabienne was stecken. Das gibt bestimmt einen teuflischen Ärger wenn er wieder Zuhause ist!



ich hab ihr längst Bescheid gesacht. Des is nämlich mei Entdeckung! Der werd samsdaachs ned mehr weggelasse!!!


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Details von dem Höhepunkt musst Du aber für dich behalde



Da könnd selbst de CR noch was lerne!


----------



## Deifel (14. Februar 2007)

Du meinst Du könntest Ihr teuflische Vergnügen bereiten?


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hab ihr längst Bescheid gesacht. Des is nämlich mei Entdeckung! Der werd samsdaachs ned mehr weggelasse!!!



Aach, da hasdde vorhinn gaaned von deiner krankheit verzehlt. 

Tyyyypisch M...


----------



## Deifel (14. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Details von dem Höhepunkt musst Du aber für dich behalde





Arachne schrieb:


> Da könnd selbst de CR noch was lerne!



Pfui Deifel seid ruhig, des is ja ...


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Pfui Deifel seid ruhig, des is ja ...



wasn los, Dein Dreizack steht plötzlich so steil nach oben...


----------



## Deifel (14. Februar 2007)

@Gerd: Die Entdeckung hast de gestern aber am ausgestreckte Arm verhungern lasse. Des arme Ding war doch de ganze Abend damit beschäftig zu schauen wo Du bist und das war wirklich so. 

Wenn des mal kein Zeichen ist!?


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Pfui Deifel seid ruhig, des is ja ...


 .....entspannend am Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aach, da hasdde vorhinn gaaned von deiner krankheit verzehlt.
> 
> Tyyyypisch M...



Es gibt Situationen, da fegt der Körper Kopfschmerzen, Atemwegsprobleme Halsschmerzen, Husten, Gliederschmerzen, Kopfschmerzen, Übermüdung einfach weg!!!  Leider aber nicht auf Dauer...


----------



## Deifel (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wasn los, Dein Dreizack steht plötzlich so steil nach oben...




Besser als so ein Fahrgestell wie gestern ohne zugehörigen Ständer heimgehen zu lassen.


----------



## Deifel (14. Februar 2007)

ups ich muß verschwinden, wir sind ja schon auf 667.

Da is mir die Gefahr zu groß das mei Kollegin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reinschaut

Gruss bis irgendwann 

Euer Deifelche


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> @Gerd: Die Entdeckung hast de gestern aber am ausgestreckte Arm verhungern lasse. Des arme Ding war doch de ganze Abend damit beschäftig zu schauen wo Du bist und das war wirklich so.
> 
> Wenn des mal kein Zeichen ist!?


   


Deifel schrieb:


> Besser als so ein Fahrgestell wie gestern ohne zugehörigen Ständer heimgehen zu lassen.


Außer mer weiß, wos hingeht!


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> @Gerd: Die Entdeckung hast de gestern aber am ausgestreckte Arm verhungern lasse. Des arme Ding war doch de ganze Abend damit beschäftig zu schauen wo Du bist und das war wirklich so.
> 
> Wenn des mal kein Zeichen ist!?


Dann sag ihr mal, sie soll ne keule in die hand nehmen. da reagierder sofott. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Es gibt Situationen, da fegt der Körper Kopfschmerzen, Atemwegsprobleme Halsschmerzen, Husten, Gliederschmerzen, Kopfschmerzen, Übermüdung einfach weg!!!  Leider aber nicht auf Dauer...


Stimmt z. Bsp. wenn man a**** darf.   



Deifel schrieb:


> Besser als so ein Fahrgestell wie gestern ohne zugehörigen Ständer heimgehen zu lassen.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Stimmt z. Bsp. wenn man a**** darf.
> ...



Was a******** Du doch nochmal gleich?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Außer mer weiß, wos hingeht!





Da is mer mal en moment weg und schon is mer raus aus em Spiel.  



Wo is se hingegange? Doch net zu Dir? Ne, so en schnelle bist de net, dann hättest Du es auch eiliger gehabt wegzukommen. 
Oder hat se gasagt zu Esse mach ich nix aber Du wirst sehen wenn de kommst wie ich dalieg  *träumweitersmilie*


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was a******** Du doch nochmal gleich?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

Maggo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

Was is en jetzt schon wieder los?


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was is en jetzt schon wieder los?



Du wirst doch nicht den Anspruch haben, hier etwas verstehen zu wollen.


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo



höhrt!


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2007)

wasn jetzt??


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> höhrt!



Das ist schön, besser ist es aber wenn Du liest!
Heut Abend 19:30 steht? 
Gestern hast de was verpasst.... 



Maggo schrieb:


> wasn jetzt??



Jetzt muß ich arbeiten


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Gestern hast de was verpasst....
> ...



Gestern war toll!!   

sieht man mal von der Zeit ab, die ich danach alleine war und mit meiner Erkältung kämpfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gestern hast de was verpasst....



was??



> Das ist schön, besser ist es aber wenn Du liest!
> Heut Abend 19:30 steht?



steht.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

ja es war toll *herzerschütternderseufzer*


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was??



90-60-90


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

@Gerd: Ich will nen Kommentar zur PM, danke


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Gerd: Ich will nen Kommentar zur PM, danke



Uff, lass mir aber bitte noch etwas Zeit. Bei dem Druck auf meinem Hirn, würde ich das lieber erst später versuchen zu lesen...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

Genehmigt...
gell da is kein Platz mehr, Speicher voll belegt seit gestern


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> c) schaltung einstellen isn't that schwer, mich ärgerts eher dass ich nicht bei den anderen war.



Ich find toll, dass unser geplausche lust auf mehr macht!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

Wo bleiben eigentlich die Bilder von gestern?

leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeechz


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Genehmigt...
> gell da is kein Platz mehr, Speicher voll belegt seit gestern



ja, da auch!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was??
> 
> 
> 
> steht.



Ei gude Jungs, danke Euch  Wird hoffentlich nicht horrormäßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Februar 2007)

Ich geh dann mal was frei räumen


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ei gude Jungs, danke Euch  Wird hoffentlich nicht horrormäßig



Wenn wir kommen ist das Caos vorprogrammiert, das ist ja wohl eindeutig an diesem Fred erkennbar. Räum lieber die guten Sachen schon mal weg


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Besser als so ein Fahrgestell wie gestern ohne zugehörigen Ständer heimgehen zu lassen.


Willkommen im Macho Fred............
Mir lasse se uff der Tour auch ganz vorne fahren................
oder wenns sehr heiss is derf se aach ma weider hinner und mir mache uns Spiegel an die Lenkerund fahren nur berschhoch mit der passende Technik richtig steil hoch


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Willkommen im Macho Fred............
> Mir lasse se uff der Tour auch ganz vorne fahren................
> oder wenns sehr heiss is derf se aach ma weider hinner und mir mache uns Spiegel an die Lenkerund fahren nur berschhoch mit der passende Technik richtig steil hoch



So mache mer des, des is a gud Idee


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So mache mer des, des is a gud Idee



jaja die alte Weisheit:
*Ein voyeur braucht kein Gehör*


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> jaja die alte Weisheit:
> *Ein voyeur braucht kein Gehör*



Alle verheirateten Männer sollten Voyeure sein, taub wird man nach der Hochzeit ja in jedem Fall


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Februar 2007)

servus


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus



Holldrio, was macht das Wetter unterhalb vom Feldi?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Februar 2007)

er regnet...was auch sonst  und in soden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> er regnet...was auch sonst  und in soden?



da müsste es auch regnen, schließlich ist das auch unterhalb des fb.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> er regnet...was auch sonst  und in soden?



Auch hier regnet es. Werde trotz meiner heftigen Erkältung heute mal raus müssen. Vielleicht sogar mit dem Rad... Von meinen bisherigen drei Kranktagen geht es mir heute zwar am wenigsten gut, aber ich habe das Gefühl, mein Körper braucht das. Schaumerma. Bin mich schon mit Roam am konditionieren.  

Habe mittlerweile meine Bremsscheiben geschickt bekommen, könnte also auch am Rad rumschrauben. Ein wenig muß ich das sowieso, da ich gestern mein Hinterrad mit der neuen Felge (+Speichen, +Lager, +Arbeitszeit: 155     ) bekommen Habe. Konnte gestern auf dem Workshop zwar das meiste machen, muß aber zumindest noch Pannenmilch einfüllen.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da müsste es auch regnen, schließlich ist das auch unterhalb des fb.


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Alle verheirateten Männer sollten Voyeure sein, taub wird man nach der Hochzeit ja in jedem Fall



     bin nächsten Monat seit 25 Jahren mit meiner Frau zusamme, verheiratet allerdings erst seit 12 Jahren und mein Gehör wird jeden Tag schlechter.   

Lets face it
Übrischens reschned es hier aach vor der Höhe


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So mache mer des, des is a gud Idee



Wenn Ihr wüßtet, warum ich immer hinner euch fahr.


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr wüßtet, warum ich immer hinner euch fahr.


 
Wir können ja mal popobilder aufnehmen und Du votest nach Fotos ( nicht der Größte popo, sondern der Schönste sollte gewinnen.  
Du hast aber bestimmt schon die schönsten Gesäßmuskel ausgesucht, wie ich Dich kenn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal Arschbilder aufnehmen und Du votest nach Fotos nicht der Größte Arsch, sondern der Schönste sollte gewinnen.
> Du hast aber bestimmt schon die schönsten Gesäßmuskel ausgesucht, wie ich Dich kenn



Sorry, aber ich kenne keinen Ar***.  

Jeder von Euch hat Seiten die ich sehr schätze.  Welche......das ist mein Geheimnis.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal Arschbilder aufnehmen und Du votest nach Fotos ( nicht der Größte Arsch, sondern der Schönste sollte gewinnen.
> Du hast aber bestimmt schon die schönsten Gesäßmuskel ausgesucht, wie ich Dich kenn


  


caroka schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kenne keinen Ar***.
> 
> Jeder von Euch hat Seiten die ich sehr schätze.  Welche......das ist mein Geheimnis.


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kenne keinen Ar***.
> 
> Jeder von Euch hat Seiten die ich sehr schätze.  Welche......das ist mein Geheimnis.


 

Popöschen werd awwer zuwenisch wern


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kenne keinen Ar***.
> 
> Jeder von Euch hat Seiten die ich sehr schätze.  Welche......das ist mein Geheimnis.


 

Ich schlag vor, Du instruierst den Fotografen damit die anderen Seiten auch dokumentiert werden;


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo Kempen.... 
@fUEL     Danke......aber es kommen ja 2starke Typen
@Arachne         Bleib lieber zu Hause mit Deiner Erkältung, ich brauche Dich, wenn mein Modem ein Signal empfängt....... 
@Maggo        kommste nache Maloche........
@Luca          Ist 19.30 ok?


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hallo Kempen....
> @fUEL     Danke......aber es kommen ja 2starke Typen
> @Arachne         Bleib lieber zu Hause mit Deiner Erkältung, ich brauche Dich, wenn mein Modem ein Signal empfängt.......
> @Maggo        kommste nache Maloche........
> @Luca          Ist 19.30 ok?



Ja, werde lieber zu Hause bleiben...


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, werde lieber zu Hause bleiben...


 

Also gestern hast Du auch ned besser ausgesehen wie dei demoliert hinnerrad.
Wx = werd xsund

Wobei wenn eine bestimmte Person in deine Richtung..... wurde die Wangen dan doch rosig. 

Aber vielleicht gönne mir Dir da aauch zuviel


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hallo Kempen....
> @fUEL     Danke......aber es kommen ja 2starke Typen
> @Arachne         Bleib lieber zu Hause mit Deiner Erkältung, ich brauche Dich, wenn mein Modem ein Signal empfängt.......
> @Maggo        kommste nache Maloche........
> @Luca          Ist 19.30 ok?



@hersch: ich fahr vorher nochmal ins nwz, e kleinischkeit fer mei fraa kaafe. dadenach hol ich de waache unn komm bei dich bei!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hersch: ich fahr vorher nochmal ins nwz, e kleinischkeit fer mei fraa kaafe. dadenach hol ich de waache unn komm bei dich bei!



So machen wirs


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo bleiben eigentlich die Bilder von gestern?
> 
> leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeechz


Die drei Bilder von gestern sind hier drin. Das Highlight ist aber eindeutig das Bild:  




Macht euch aber bitte mal locker wegen der Anja. Sonst traut die sich ja nie mehr zum Biketreff, wenn sie das hier liest.   Ist ja schlimm mit euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, werde lieber zu Hause bleiben...



dann biste auch schneller wieder gesund...mein hals macht mir auch zu schaffen...naja wird schon werden...


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Lass ich unkommentiert.


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die drei Bilder von gestern sind hier drin. Das Highlight ist aber eindeutig das Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es hat sich ja doch schon rumgesprochen, dass Hunde die bellen zum Zahnarzt müssen


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich schlag vor, Du instruierst den Fotografen damit die anderen Seiten auch dokumentiert werden;


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hallo Kempen....
> @fUEL     Danke......aber es kommen ja 2starke Typen
> @Arachne         Bleib lieber zu Hause mit Deiner Erkältung, ich brauche Dich, wenn mein Modem ein Signal empfängt.......
> @Maggo        kommste nache Maloche........
> @Luca          Ist 19.30 ok?



Bin um 19:30 Bei Dir



@Kater: Ups, Du meinst sie liest hier mit. Wir haben aber nur ganz liebe Sachen gechrieben. Zudem freuen sich die meisten Frauen wenn man sie umgarnt und mehr haben wir ja gar nicht gemacht. Vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen damit aufgezogen, das wars dann aber wirklich schon. Ich bin jetzt ruhig, hübsch und sehr sympathisch war sie trotzdem.

@Anja: Sag bitte nicht das Du jetzt nicht mehr wegen uns zu Go Cracy kommst, wir sind alles ganz liebe Jungs die lediglich gern ein wenig frech sind, ab und zu auf den Putz hauen und ne große Klappe haben.  


Sind nicht alle Männer so?


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ........
> Macht euch aber bitte mal locker wegen der Anja. Sonst traut die sich ja nie mehr zum Biketreff, wenn sie das hier liest.   Ist ja schlimm mit euch.



Ja, die sind einfach schlimm.  Mit Humor ist das aber auszuhalten.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2007)

ich finde IHR verallgemeinert da gerade ein bisschen. ich für meinen teil hab nix gesagt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2007)

Jetzt weiß der Maggo ja immernoch nicht was das Highlight (ausser der gut gebauten Frau) war. Machts doch nicht so spannend.

Mein Knie schmerzt nicht mehr, dafür eitert das eine Loch ein bisschen. Egal, solang nix weh tut wirds auch wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich finde IHR verallgemeinert da gerade ein bisschen. ich für meinen teil hab nix gesagt.



Wie immer, Du Drückeberger


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2007)

eiter iss ein zeichen für geneseung. sei froh dass das zeug rauskommt und nicht in dir kleben bleibt.


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie immer, Du Drückeberger



wann drück ich mich denn immer???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Februar 2007)

Aaach...........................um die Anja gings gestern und heute.......... 
Die ist aber auch wirklich nett, hübsch und überhaupt...............


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann drück ich mich denn immer???



immer wenn de sacht ich sag nix



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Aaach...........................um die Anja gings gestern und heute..........
> Die ist aber auch wirklich nett, hübsch und überhaupt...............



Pssst, mir solle doch ruhig sein!


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2007)

bis (S)peter.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ......
> @Anja: Sag bitte nicht das Du jetzt nicht mehr wegen uns zu Go Cracy kommst, wir sind alles ganz liebe Jungs die lediglich gern ein wenig frech sind, ab und zu auf den Putz hauen und ne große Klappe haben.  ......



Stimmt nicht.  So sind die nur im Forum. Eigentlich sind sie höflich, zuvorkommend und immer für einen da. Aber welcher Mann gibt das schon öffentlich zu.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Aaach...........................um die Anja gings gestern und heute..........
> Die ist aber auch wirklich nett, hübsch und überhaupt...............



Finger weg!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...sie sind höflich, zuvorkommend und immer für einen da. Aber welcher Mann gibt das schon öffentlich zu.



 ich


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich



Was willsdn Du hier?  Es geht gerade um Männer!  



Schön, Dein Selbstvertrauen scheint ja zur Zeit keine Grenzen zu kennen!


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was willsdn Du hier?  Es geht gerade um Männer!
> Schön, Dein Selbstvertrauen scheint ja zur Zeit keine Grenzen zu kennen!


Der C-R macht euch bald was vor.


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der macht euch bald was vor.



  In was?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was willsdn Du hier?  Es geht gerade um Männer!



Ich bin bald 18, muss doch schonmal üben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der macht euch bald was vor.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In was?



Stichwort "Hubbel" u.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Stichwort "Hubbel" u.ä.



ok, vorerst genehmigt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, vorerst genehmigt.



du hast davor ja Angst (bis auf Hubbel), daher wirds wohl beim *vorerst* nicht bleiben  *großeKlappe*


----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du hast davor ja Angst (bis auf Hubbel), daher wirds wohl beim *vorerst* nicht bleiben  *großeKlappe*



Die Hühnerleiter sieht zwar lustig, aber nicht angsteinflößend aus. Das andere müßte ich detaillierter sehen. Aber keine Angst, da gibt es sicherlich einige Sachen! ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Hühnerleiter sieht zwar lustig, aber nicht angsteinflößend aus. Das andere müßte ich detaillierter sehen.


*erst Rausreden wollen...*



Arachne schrieb:


> Aber keine Angst, da gibt es sicherlich einige Sachen! ...



*...und dann auch noch einen auf geheimnissvoll machen!*


----------



## Maggo (14. Februar 2007)

btw: im übrigen siehts bei mir frei-tag ganz gut aus, kann wahrscheinlich shcon um die mittagszeit wesch....jetzt hoff ich nur nicht, dass was (erkältung) dazwischen kommt. irgendwie bin ich grade nicht ganz auf der höh und meine schulter schmerzt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2007)

wird schon werden Maggo! Immer schön pessimistisch bleiben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> btw: im übrigen siehts bei mir frei-tag ganz gut aus, kann wahrscheinlich shcon um die mittagszeit wesch....


Je nach dem wann ihr mit eurer Flughafenrunde los legt wär ich evtl. auch dabei. Mir wäre nur früher lieber, weil ich eigentlich ungern im Dunkeln heim fahren will. 
Welche Route fahrt ihr da eigentlich immer so, bzw. wie lang (Strecke/Zeit) ist eure übliche Runde?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Februar 2007)

CR wo ist das denn? das sieht lustig aus...da könnten wir auch mal nen meetingpoint machen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Februar 2007)

Das ist alles in Idstein, ebenso wie das



das



das



das



das



das



das



das



das



das



und natürlich auch das



wenn das nicht reicht, dann geh ich nochmal Locations suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Februar 2007)

Das vorletzte ist gelogen, da steht jetzt ja ein kleiner Zaun...


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

Hi missghost28


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi missghost28



 

na, da hab ich wohl was verpasst, beim denfeld ...
der deifel höchstpersönlich war anscheinend anwesend.

na ja, jetz is wenigstens klar, wer kein deifel is  
bin mal gespannt, ob er sich morsche auch die ehre am gimbi gibt ...

heut habe mer unser katze ins haus geholt. die habbe ganz schee geguckt und warn total durchn wind, die armen. mittlerweile habbe se sich aber beruhigt ...


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ........



Mit missghost28 hatte ich per PN schon geplauscht, so von Frau zu Frau und da sie grade hier gelesen hatte, habe ich mal gegrüßt. Leider war ich zu langsam.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das vorletzte ist gelogen, da steht jetzt ja ein kleiner Zaun...




wann schlagt ihr denn morgen auf? als ich damals da war, seid ihr ja alle VOLL spät gekommen


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann schlagt ihr denn morgen auf? als ich damals da war, seid ihr ja alle VOLL spät gekommen


 

Dann dürfen wir ja auch voll um Verzeihung bittenhoffentlich dürfen wir denn dann überhaupt noch kommen.

Nun es gibt Leute´, die schon ne Weile dabei sind und nen weiten Weg zum diametral zur Heimat gelegenen Versammlungsort haben. 
Andere haben einen Fliegendreck an Weg und es sicher einfacher sehr früh zu kommen. 
Aber mach Dir nix draus, trink en Bier und wart nen Moment bevor der erste sein Dessert isst war bislang immer der letzte angekommen. 

Alle geloben Besserung ( naja ich zumindest) 

@ Daniel

Du weißt, lieber Daniel gut gemeint ist das Gegenteil von gut gemacht. 

I try my very best to be in time.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenn das nicht reicht, dann geh ich nochmal Locations suchen.



och wenn wir sowas wie damals beim lidl machen wäre ich dabei...na jungs wie wäre es mit hüpfen? 

@gerd dein hinterrad hält das bestimmt aus


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2007)

Ps. Auch wenn meine Signatur im Moment besonders gut ankommt so wurde diese heute morgen schon neu eingestellt, sorry einfach lächeln. 




Und überhaupt Guten abend, gute nacht und schlaf denn mal gut, Plauscherkollegen.!?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Februar 2007)

Bin ja überhaupt mal gespannt, wer morgen so alles kommt. Wenn noch mehr Leute ohne Meldung kommen, bekommen wir da nämlich ein Platzproblem oder wann reserviert ihr ´nen Tisch, wenn ihr mit 20 Leuten in ein Restaurant gehen wollt?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Februar 2007)

Bevor ich den "Plauscher" nachlese :
Habe mit Maggo und Luca einen tollen, supernetten Abend gehabt und nebenbei haben die 2 noch meinen Umzug gemacht


----------



## fUEL (14. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bevor ich den "Plauscher" nachlese :
> Habe mit Maggo und Luca einen tollen, supernetten Abend gehabt und nebenbei haben die 2 noch meinen Umzug gemacht


Prima , Peter das alles geklappt hat. Ich freu mich für dich!!!

Ps. Bin auch so 120 Paar Damenschuh an den ROT Kreuz Container los geworden  - Aller Anfang ist schwer


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bevor ich den "Plauscher" nachlese :
> Habe mit Maggo und Luca einen tollen, supernetten Abend gehabt und nebenbei haben die 2 noch meinen Umzug gemacht



 prima...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Prima , Peter das alles geklappt hat. Ich freu mich für dich!!!
> 
> Ps. Bin auch so 120 Paar Damenschuh an den ROT Kreuz Container los geworden  - Aller Anfang ist schwer



Haste die auch schön ordentlich, paarweise zusammen reingeworfen?!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Februar 2007)

Hat Spaß gemacht heut Abend, wie immer wenn ein paar Plauscher zusammen sind. Ich freu mich schon auf morgen, gleich is es heut.

Jetzt bin ich aber müd und muß ins Bett

GN8 Ihr Plauscherkollegen


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin ja überhaupt mal gespannt, wer morgen so alles kommt. Wenn noch mehr Leute ohne Meldung kommen, bekommen wir da nämlich ein Platzproblem oder wann reserviert ihr ´nen Tisch, wenn ihr mit 20 Leuten in ein Restaurant gehen wollt?



sorry, aber ich muß noch schauen wie und vorallem mit was ich dorthin komme. deswegen kann ich morgen mittag erst sagen ob ich komme. wenn das zu spät zum reservieren ist, dann mußte es nur sagen.

aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben


----------



## fUEL (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Haste die auch schön ordentlich, paarweise zusammen reingeworfen?!


 und mit dem Fensterleder abgebutzt und in Platiksäcke 10erweise verpackt. 

Meue werd geleert next Woch gehts weider 


und nächsten Monat: Schatz ich hab nix anzuziehen - kennst de den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber müd und muß ins Bett
> 
> GN8 Ihr Plauscherkollegen



GN8 luca


----------



## fUEL (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht heut Abend, wie immer wenn ein paar Plauscher zusammen sind. Ich freu mich schon auf morgen, gleich is es heut.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich aber müd und muß ins Bett
> 
> GN8 Ihr Plauscherkollegen


Falls de noch drin biswt moin moin lugga


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht heut Abend, wie immer wenn ein paar Plauscher zusammen sind. Ich freu mich schon auf morgen, gleich is es heut.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich aber müd und muß ins Bett
> 
> GN8 Ihr Plauscherkollegen



Gutnacht, danke nochmal  Maggo kommt morgen mittag nochmal vorbei Aufen Kaputscho


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Ich geh dann auchmal.......................

Gutnacht


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich geh dann auchmal.......................
> 
> Gutnacht



GN8 RH


----------



## fUEL (15. Februar 2007)

nachthersch-  schlaf gut und träum nicht von sex mit der ex, sonst schmeckt de kaff ned meue früh


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann schlagt ihr denn morgen auf? als ich damals da war, seid ihr ja alle VOLL spät gekommen



ich bin einer von denen, die quasi "ums Eck" wohnen.  Mit anderen Worten: Ich bin quasi um acht da...


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och wenn wir sowas wie damals beim lidl machen wäre ich dabei...na jungs wie wäre es mit hüpfen?
> 
> @gerd dein hinterrad hält das bestimmt aus



Jo, einmal bestimmt...


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin ja überhaupt mal gespannt, wer morgen so alles kommt. Wenn noch mehr Leute ohne Meldung kommen, bekommen wir da nämlich ein Platzproblem oder wann reserviert ihr ´nen Tisch, wenn ihr mit 20 Leuten in ein Restaurant gehen wollt?



ok, ok, ok, habe mich noch angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bevor ich den "Plauscher" nachlese :
> Habe mit Maggo und Luca einen tollen, supernetten Abend gehabt und nebenbei haben die 2 noch meinen Umzug gemacht



 Super!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich muß noch schauen wie und vorallem mit was ich dorthin komme. deswegen kann ich morgen mittag erst sagen ob ich komme. wenn das zu spät zum reservieren ist, dann mußte es nur sagen.
> 
> aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben


Man kann die Reservierung ja noch ändern und zur Not können die im Restaurant wohl immer noch ´nen Stuhl ran rücken, bzw. es sind ja immer einige Wackelkandidaten dabei, die möglicherweise nicht kommen, aber es ist mir immer lieber, ich kann vorplanen. Mittwoch ist im Gimbi nämlich Ruhetag und daher muß ich den Tisch immer schon dienstags reservieren. Daher ist es mir lieber, ihr sagt zu, auch wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seid und zur Not bleibt ein Stuhl halt frei. Besser als nachher zu stehen.   Ich will halt auch nicht auf Verdacht einen viel zu großen Tisch reservieren, der dann zur Hälfte leer bleibt.


----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2007)

Moin moin,



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin ja überhaupt mal gespannt, wer morgen so alles kommt. Wenn noch mehr Leute ohne Meldung kommen, bekommen wir da nämlich ein Platzproblem oder wann reserviert ihr ´nen Tisch, wenn ihr mit 20 Leuten in ein Restaurant gehen wollt?



Eng ist gemütlich.


----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bevor ich den "Plauscher" nachlese :
> Habe mit Maggo und Luca einen tollen, supernetten Abend gehabt und nebenbei haben die 2 noch meinen Umzug gemacht



Habe gestern an euch gedacht.   Hätte liebend gerne geholfen schon alleine wegen der netten Atmosphäre. Schön, dass ihr dazu noch einen tollen, supernetten Abend hattet. 

@Luca und Maggo
Finde ich toll von Euch.


----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich bin einer von denen, die quasi "ums Eck" wohnen.  Mit anderen Worten: Ich bin quasi um acht da...



Wenn Du mal pünktlich bist........... kannst Du mich dann abholen.


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Je nach dem wann ihr mit eurer Flughafenrunde los legt wär ich evtl. auch dabei. Mir wäre nur früher lieber, weil ich eigentlich ungern im Dunkeln heim fahren will.
> Welche Route fahrt ihr da eigentlich immer so, bzw. wie lang (Strecke/Zeit) ist eure übliche Runde?



da fragste ja genau den richtigen. der carsten kann dir sicherlich mehr zum routenverlauf erzählen. die kürzeste runde ist in etwa drei stunden lang, nach oben hin offen. ich weiß noch nicht genau wann ich von der a***** weg darf, mitllerweile isses ja aber bis sechs uhr hell, sprich wir müßten dann wohl gegen fünf wieder an der schleuse sein was wiederrum heißt wir sollten zw. 13 und 14 uhr losdüsen. könnte knapp werden.....  vielleicht einfach heut abend nochmal beplauschen, wobei der carsten ja glaub ich abgesagt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gutnacht, danke nochmal  Maggo kommt morgen mittag nochmal vorbei Aufen Kaputscho



genau, was man nicht im kopf hat....


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

achso:

guten morgen caro  guten morgen der rest....


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Morsche zusamme



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Je nach dem wann ihr mit eurer Flughafenrunde los legt wär ich evtl. auch dabei. Mir wäre nur früher lieber, weil ich eigentlich ungern im Dunkeln heim fahren will.
> Welche Route fahrt ihr da eigentlich immer so, bzw. wie lang (Strecke/Zeit) ist eure übliche Runde?


 Der Meister persönlich beehrt uns zu begleiten 

Na im Ernst,
die drei Std. vom Maggo kommen raus, wenn man die kürzeste Runde ab Bhf. Kriftel und wieder zurück fahren würde. Ab Eddersheimer Schleuse ist die kürzeste Runde so 2¼ bis 2½ Std. lang.


2. Möglichkeit, wenn Du mit dem Bike kommst:​Wäre es für Dich ne Alternative, mit der S-Bahn/Auto ggf. ab Bhf. Kriftel wieder zurück nach Eppstein zu fahren ? Dann könnten wir den Langener Waldsee mitnehmen (dort hats einen ca. 1km langen schönen Trail) und ein bischen in Uwe's Revier wildern .
Wenn wir uns dafür entscheiden sollten, kannst Du ja für alle Fälle trotzdem Deine Lampe mitnehmen, damit's gegen Ende nicht zu "stressig" wird. Das Mehrgewicht wird durch fehlende Berge kompensiert .
Start ab Bhf. Kriftel wäre 13:00 Uhr, um mal Nägel mid Köbbe zu mache.


3. Möglichkeit, wenn Du mit dem Auto kommst und wir uns an der Eddersheimer Schleuse treffen:
Dann könnten wir uns um ca. 13:30 Uhr an der Schleuse treffen, um den Langener Waldsee mitzunehmen ...... (neee, da gibs nix zu spannen; ich fahr da nur so gern rum) Edit: Uwe, wie is'n des im Sommer ????

Uwe: Willst/Kannst Du da da sein oder sollen wir die Runde im Uhrzeigersinn fahren um Dich in der Nähe von Neu-Isenburg zu treffen/mitzunehmen ?

ggf. können wir des telefonisch heut abend klär'n, wenn die ganze Rasselbande zusamme is.​


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Jez abbä los was duen.... Tschö


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen! auch dem Maggo

@Kater: Ok, nächstes mal sage ich vor Dienstag zu.

@caroka: Klar, gerne! 

@Maggo: wieviel Kaputscho passden in Deinen Kopp?


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! auch dem Maggo
> 
> 
> 
> @Maggo: wieviel Kaputscho passden in Deinen Kopp?




meine mama nennt mich immer liebevoll EIERKOPP. da geht der ein oder andere liter rein.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Habe hier die Fahrradteile rumliegen und bin super heiß aufs Schrauben!  

Mein Hinterrad ist endlich dicht.  Ich mußte den Reifen nochmal ausbauen und mit Montage Fluid bestreichen. Erst danach  hat er sich beim Aufpumpen in sein Bett bemüht und die Luft gehalten. Wenigstens `ne Zeit lang, war noch ein Loch drin. Aber ich wollte ja eh Pannenmilch einfüllen!  

Als nächstes werde ich die Bremsscheiben an mein zweites Laufradpaar anbringen. Eventuell muß ich dazu noch die Ausgleichsscheiben von Syntace holen. Nochmal danke für den Tipp Maggo! Ich werde es aber erstmal so versuchen, da es 1. ja auch mal direkt passen, oder die Scheibe 2. so schon zu weit links stehen könnte. Letzteres wäre besonders doof, da mein erstes Laufradpaar keine ausgleichsscheibenkompatible Sechspunktbefestigung hat, sondern Centerlock (Shimano...).

Und dann kommt der Antrieb. Hat schon jemand `ne Idee/Gelegenheit für `ne möglichst beheizte Schraublokation? Wenn wir ihn vorher ausräumen und nachher putzen ginge es prinzipiell wahrscheinlich auch im Keller meiner Eltern. Soll ich das mal abklären? Wer hat denn alles einen transportablen Montageständer?


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe hier die Fahrradteile rumliegen und bin super heiß aufs Schrauben!
> 
> Mein Hinterrad ist endlich dicht.  Ich mußte den Reifen nochmal ausbauen und mit Montage Fluid bestreichen. Erst danach  hat er sich beim Aufpumpen in sein Bett bemüht und die Luft gehalten. Wenigstens `ne Zeit lang, war noch ein Loch drin. Aber ich wollte ja eh Pannenmilch einfüllen!
> 
> ...




ich.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meine mama nennt mich immer liebevoll EIERKOPP. da geht der ein oder andere liter rein.



Hast Du schon gefrühstückt? Ich mag Eier zum Frühstück!


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich.



Idee, oder Ständer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Da war man mal paar Stunden wech und muß schon wieder lesen...lesen......lesen................. na, dann werde ich mal

Ei gude, wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich bin einer von denen, die quasi "ums Eck" wohnen.  Mit anderen Worten: Ich bin quasi um acht da...



Ich auch


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Idee, oder Ständer?



ständer ja, idee wäre mein klitzekleines arbeitszimmer wo das ständerding momentan auch steht, da geht aber max. ein fahrrad rein, werkzeug iss vorhanden. wenns allerdings ein kollektivgeschraube wird sollten wir mal den carsten erinnern, dass der wohl auch was zu schrauben hatte.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> 
> Eng ist gemütlich.



Na denn...............


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habe gestern an euch gedacht.   Hätte liebend gerne geholfen schon alleine wegen der netten Atmosphäre. Schön, dass ihr dazu noch einen tollen, supernetten Abend hattet.
> 
> @Luca und Maggo
> Finde ich toll von Euch.



Holen wir doch nach, oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal pünktlich bist........... kannst Du mich dann abholen.



Natürlich, mach ich  Wies letzte mal?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso:
> 
> guten morgen caro  guten morgen der rest....



Der Rest........?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe hier die Fahrradteile rumliegen und bin super heiß aufs Schrauben!
> 
> Mein Hinterrad ist endlich dicht.  Ich mußte den Reifen nochmal ausbauen und mit Montage Fluid bestreichen. Erst danach  hat er sich beim Aufpumpen in sein Bett bemüht und die Luft gehalten. Wenigstens `ne Zeit lang, war noch ein Loch drin. Aber ich wollte ja eh Pannenmilch einfüllen!
> 
> ...



Evtl. in meiner Locâtíôn...?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Wenn niemand mit mir spricht gehe ich eben arbeiten  Mann , bin ich spät 

Bis heut mittag MAGGO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Der Rest........?



langschläfer.


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Evtl. in meiner Locâtíôn...?



hirschs chill out area würde sich hervorragend eignen.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

En gude moie zusamme




caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Eng ist gemütlich.



Was ne Vorlage, ich sag aber besser nix  




caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal pünktlich bist........... kannst Du mich dann abholen.



Du bist ein Optimist



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Uwe: Willst/Kannst Du da da sein oder sollen wir die Runde im Uhrzeigersinn fahren um Dich in der Nähe von Neu-Isenburg zu treffen/mitzunehmen ?
> 
> ggf. können wir des telefonisch heut abend klär'n, wenn die ganze Rasselbande zusamme is.
> [/LEFT]




Ich will, aber ich weis nicht ob ich kann, diese Woche war ich bisher jeden Tag unterwegs. Fabienne wird gar nicht zufrieden sein mit mir wenn ich am Freitag auch schon wieder fort bin. Wenns allerdings früh genug losgeht wär da villeicht was zu machen.



Arachne schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand `ne Idee/Gelegenheit für `ne möglichst beheizte Schraublokation?



Bei uns unterm Wohnzimmer ist so ne Lokation


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Evtl. in meiner Locâtíôn...?



Solange da noch keine Möbel stehen wäre ja genug Platz


----------



## Deifel (15. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Eng ist gemütlich.





Arachne schrieb:


> Ständer?





So, So


----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Holen wir doch nach, oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



 Klaro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Natürlich, mach ich  Wies letzte mal?



 Dann bring aber den Gerd noch mit.  Ich habe auch noch sehr guten Roten zu Hause.


----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wenn niemand mit mir spricht gehe ich eben arbeiten  Mann , bin ich spät
> 
> Bis heut mittag MAGGO



Darf ich da auch kommen?


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Darf ich da auch kommen?



ich muss nur kurz vorbei dem peter seine decken bringen und meine alurampen holen, die liegen da noch im vorgarten.


----------



## fUEL (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich muss nur kurz vorbei dem peter seine decken bringen und meine alurampen holen, die liegen da noch im vorgarten.


 
Apropopo *heut mittag 14 Uhr Hohemark* bei Kaiserwetter, _bislang sinn mer zu dritt_ für die Predimbversammlungstour, geht bis max 18 Uhr, da es ja noch zum Duschen nach Hause und dann wieder in die entgegengesetzte Richtung zur Versammlung geht.

culater


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Darf ich da auch kommen?



Was verstehsdn darunter?


----------



## fUEL (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was verstehsdn darunter?


War doch klaro, bei der vorlach


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)




----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal pünktlich bist........... kannst Du mich dann abholen.





Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> @caroka: Klar, gerne!
> ...





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Natürlich, mach ich  Wies letzte mal?


Prinzipiell gerne, laß uns aber bitte kurz vorher nochmal kurzschließen!  Weiß noch nicht, wie es hier heute im Büro wird.


caroka schrieb:


> Dann bring aber den Gerd noch mit.  Ich habe auch noch sehr guten Roten zu Hause.


Weiß noch nicht, ob ich heute schon wieder so eine Ausdauer wie letztes mal habe.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Evtl. in meiner Locâtíôn...?


Wieso Fragezeichen?


Maggo schrieb:


> hirschs chill out area würde sich hervorragend eignen.


Ironisch, oder ernst? Müßte man da nicht erst größer umräumen? Ist der Boden danach wieder gut zu reinigen (kein Parkett)?

Hat nur der Maggo einen transportablen Montageständer?


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> War doch klaro, bei der vorlach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat nur der Maggo einen transportablen Montageständer?



nö, hab auch einen ...
transportabel ist immer relativ  , in nen rucksack kannste das teil net stecken, auto wäre von vorteil


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

@Gerd: gehts immer noch nicht besser?


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso Fragezeichen?
> 
> Ironisch, oder ernst? Müßte man da nicht erst größer umräumen? Ist der Boden danach wieder gut zu reinigen (kein Parkett)?
> 
> Hat nur der Maggo einen transportablen Montageständer?



wenn der peter das anbietet müßte ich auch meinen ständer nicht mitbringen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Der Meister persönlich beehrt uns zu begleiten
> .​


   Womit hab ich denn das verdient? 



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wäre es für Dich ne Alternative, mit der S-Bahn/Auto ggf. ab Bhf. Kriftel wieder zurück nach Eppstein zu fahren ? Dann könnten wir den Langener Waldsee mitnehmen (dort hats einen ca. 1km langen schönen Trail) und ein bischen in Uwe's Revier wildern .
> Wenn wir uns dafür entscheiden sollten, kannst Du ja für alle Fälle trotzdem Deine Lampe mitnehmen, damit's gegen Ende nicht zu "stressig" wird. Das Mehrgewicht wird durch fehlende Berge kompensiert .
> Start ab Bhf. Kriftel wäre 13:00 Uhr, um mal Nägel mid Köbbe zu mache.​


Das hört sich doch super an! Ich hab auch kein Problem damit, wenn wir am Ende in die Dunkelheit kommen. Ich hatte bei euren bisherigen Startzeiten halt nur immer das Problem, daß ich ja ab Eddersheimer Schleuse noch fast ´ne Stunde heim brauche, die Mirage aber nur etwa 1 3/4 Stunden ordentlich Licht macht. Dann macht nämlich normalerweise die Evo X die Grätsche und ich hab nur noch die kleine Evo.  
Bin also morgen um 13:30 in Kriftel am Bahnhof und heute abend sind wir dann mit 19 Mann/Frau im Gimbi! ​


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat nur der Maggo einen transportablen Montageständer?


Nein, hab auch einen, aber bei dem ist die Klemmweitenverstellung defekt und ich mu0te ihn auf 30,9 mm für die Speci-Stütze feststellen. Da hast du einfach das falsche Bike!


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Gerd: gehts immer noch nicht besser?



Bitte? Ich hör schlecht, meine Ohren sind zu. Nase läuft, schlucken und Husten tut weh,  aber ich konnte letzte Nacht wieder einigermaßen schlafen.  Bin deshalb auch wieder ins Büro. Müßte sonst wegen `nem Attest zum Arzt.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn der peter das anbietet müßte ich auch meinen ständer nicht mitbringen.



kommt drauf an, wer alles kommt...


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nein, hab auch einen, aber bei dem ist die Klemmweitenverstellung defekt und ich mu0te ihn auf 30,9 mm für die Speci-Stütze feststellen. Da hast du einfach das falsche Bike!



jetzt bringst du den armen kerl auch noch auf die falschen gedanken.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn der peter das anbietet müßte ich auch meinen ständer nicht mitbringen.



wieso eigentlich nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


>



ich will jetzt mit euch mal über diesen smiley reden. was genau sagt der aus?? irgendwie bringe ich den, ganz unabhängig davon wer den benutzt immer mit genervtem augenverdrehen in verbindung!


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wieso eigentlich nicht?



der peter hat auch nen ständer, ich hab den gestern sogar in der hand gehabt.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt bringst du den armen kerl auch noch auf die falschen gedanken.



ok: Ja, bei mir isser viel dicker!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Augenverdrehen ja, genervt eher nein


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

@hersch:

die nehmen mir hier grad die autos weg, kannst du nachher mal ausmessen wie lang die dinger sind, dann muss ich schaun ob ich die teile in nen kombi schaffen kann. ansonsten mal vorsorgehalber: wie isses mit tommorrow??


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok: Ja, bei mir isser viel dicker!



 noch viel dicker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich will jetzt mit euch mal über diesen smiley reden. was genau sagt der aus?? irgendwie bringe ich den, ganz unabhängig davon wer den benutzt immer mit genervtem augenverdrehen in verbindung!



ich nutze ihn auch als genervten Augenverdreher, aber freundlich genervt. 

oh mann, er schon wieder... 
oje, kann er das nicht mal bleiben lassen?!  Hier aber nur in minder schweren Fällen.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich nutze ihn auch als genervten Augenverdreher, aber freundlich genervt.
> 
> oh mann, er schon wieder...
> oje, kann er das nicht mal bleiben lassen?!  Hier aber nur in minder schweren Fällen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich will jetzt mit euch mal über diesen smiley reden. was genau sagt der aus?? irgendwie bringe ich den, ganz unabhängig davon wer den benutzt immer mit genervtem augenverdrehen in verbindung!


Wie das so ist mit Smilies, kann der je nach Zusammenhang mit dem Text verschiedene Bedeutungen haben:
- sich über jemanden/sich selbst/etwas wundern
- peinlich berührt sein
- enttäuscht sein
- ...
In meinem Fall sollte er eben das Unverständnis darüber ausdrücken, warum ich der große Meister sei. Schließlich hab ich hier gerade mal über 100 Postings. 
Wenn ich "genervt" ausdrücke wollte, würde ich aber den hier  nehmen.
Dabei ist auch immer die Kombination mit anderen Smilies D    ...) zu beachten, die vielleicht über die Ernsthaftigkeit Auskunft geben können.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der peter hat auch nen ständer, ich hab den gestern sogar in der hand gehabt.



Hast Du beide Hände gebraucht, oder ging es mit einer?

Wenn wir zu mehreren schrauben, wären mehrere Ständer schon sinnvoll. Würden die da auch noch hinpassen?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Wenn das so weitergeht wird der Fred bald nur noch mit beglaubigter Altersangabe zu betreten sein und sein Name wird in *For Adults only *geändert werden


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du beide Hände gebraucht, oder ging es mit einer?
> 
> Wenn wir zu mehreren schrauben, wären mehrere Ständer schon sinnvoll. Würden die da auch noch hinpassen?



Die Anzahl der männlichen Teilnahmer und die der Ständer sollten übereinstimmen, sonst stimmt was nicht


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du beide Hände gebraucht, oder ging es mit einer?
> 
> Wenn wir zu mehreren schrauben, wären mehrere Ständer schon sinnvoll. Würden die da auch noch hinpassen?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht wird der Fred bald nur noch mit beglaubigter Altersangabe zu betreten sein und sein Name wird in *For Adults only *geändert werden



ich hätte vielleicht reinpassen schreiben sollen!


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der männlichen Teilnahmer und die der Ständer sollten übereinstimmen, sonst stimmt was nicht



Macho!!! Frauen können manchmal auch schrauben!


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du beide Hände gebraucht, oder ging es mit einer?
> 
> Wenn wir zu mehreren schrauben, wären mehrere Ständer schon sinnvoll. Würden die da auch noch hinpassen?



das teil war glaub ich komplett ausgefahren  ich habs aber nur mit der rechten hand gschafft, musste ja alles sehr schnell gehn, da braucht man die linke hand für andere dinge.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Wieso braucht man eigentlich zum Schrauben nen  Ständer?


Ich geh Essen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Macho!!! Frauen können manchmal auch schrauben!



am herd......ausgenommen ist natürlich unsere lieblingsdimba.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Macho!!! Frauen können manchmal auch schrauben!



Am Popo Matcho: Weiß einer wo ich günstig Matcha bekomme, bzw. kommt heute noch einer vor sieben nach Höchst?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das teil war glaub ich komplett ausgefahren  ich habs aber nur mit der rechten hand gschafft, musste ja alles sehr schnell gehn, da braucht man die linke hand für andere dinge.



seid jetzt ruhig...ich kom ja nicht weg.. die Kollegen fragen schon dauernd was los ist...


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

dann bringen wir also alle unsere ständer mit zum peter oder wo auch immer hin, hauptsache dahin wo sie alle reinpassen und stellen uns in einen lustigen kreis. und jeder darf dann mal den ständer des anderen begutachten und evtl auch mal sein rad dranhängen.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Macho!!! Frauen können manchmal auch schrauben!



in jedem Fall können sie aber mit dem Ständer mehr anfangen


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso braucht man eigentlich zum Schrauben nen  Ständer?
> 
> 
> Ich geh Essen...



Beim Drehen mancher Knöp.... äh Schrauben hab - äh brauch ich den.  

Guuden!


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> am herd......ausgenommen ist natürlich unsere lieblingsdimba.



wie, Du meinst die kann das selbst da nicht?


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann bringen wir also alle unsere ständer mit zum peter oder wo auch immer hin, hauptsache dahin wo sie alle reinpassen und stellen uns in einen lustigen kreis. und jeder darf dann mal den ständer des anderen begutachten und evtl auch mal sein rad dranhängen.



Ständerparty bei Peter!


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nö, hab auch einen ...
> transportabel ist immer relativ  , in nen rucksack kannste das teil net stecken, auto wäre von vorteil



und von meinem ständer will niemand was wissen   

und dieser hier  steht laut maustext für sarcastic ! kommt bei mir deshalb kaum zum einsatz, obwohl ich ihn rein optisch auch eher für was anderes nehmen würde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und von meinem ständer will niemand was wissen
> ...



Doch, doch!  Ich frag mal Deine Frau, ob ich ihn ausleihen darf!


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie, Du meinst die kann das selbst da nicht?



das hast DU jetzt aber gesagt.


----------



## fUEL (15. Februar 2007)

Solltet Ihr wirklich einen anständigen Fahrradmontageständer  brauchen, so könnte ich meinen Fahrradmontageständer gerne über das Wochenende verleihen.

Ist sehr stabil und läßt sich zusammenklappen. ( Park Tool) 

*Bitte in der n. halben Stunde hier posten dann bring ich den heut abend mit - brauch ihnnächste woche wieder zurück*


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das hast DU jetzt aber gesagt.



Ne Du! Ich habe ja schon das Gegenteil bewiesen bekommen!!!  Puuuhhh...


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Solltet Ihr wirklich einen anständigen Fahrradmontageständer  brauchen, so könnte ich meinen Fahrradmontageständer gerne über das Wochenende verleihen.
> 
> Ist sehr stabil und läßt sich zusammenklappen. ( Park Tool)
> 
> *Bitte in der n. halben Stunde hier posten dann bring ich den heut abend mit - brauch ihnnächste woche wieder zurück*



Ja, sehr gern!


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ist sehr stabil und läßt sich zusammenklappen. ( Park Tool)



den hätte ich auch zu bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Man kann die Reservierung ja noch ändern und zur Not können die im Restaurant wohl immer noch ´nen Stuhl ran rücken, bzw. es sind ja immer einige Wackelkandidaten dabei, die möglicherweise nicht kommen, aber es ist mir immer lieber, ich kann vorplanen. Mittwoch ist im Gimbi nämlich Ruhetag und daher muß ich den Tisch immer schon dienstags reservieren. Daher ist es mir lieber, ihr sagt zu, auch wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seid und zur Not bleibt ein Stuhl halt frei. Besser als nachher zu stehen.   Ich will halt auch nicht auf Verdacht einen viel zu großen Tisch reservieren, der dann zur Hälfte leer bleibt.



ja gut das verstehe ich. ich werde heute auch nicht kommen, da mich die grippewelle nun voll erfasst hat. schade eigentlich. also allen heute abend viel spaß.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Solange da noch keine Möbel stehen wäre ja genug Platz



Glaubst Du, ich könnte mir noch Möbel leisten....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann bring aber den Gerd noch mit.  Ich habe auch noch sehr guten Roten zu Hause.



DEN brauchen wir heute Abend..............Den Roten....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Darf ich da auch kommen?



Klar   Wohin...


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> den hätte ich auch zu bieten



kannst Du ihn auch heute Abend mitbringen? 

Dann hätten wir schon einen für caroka, einen für mich, einen für Peter, einen für...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der peter hat auch nen ständer, ich hab den gestern sogar in der hand gehabt.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja gut das verstehe ich. ich werde heute auch nicht kommen, da mich die grippewelle nun voll erfasst hat. schade eigentlich. also allen heute abend viel spaß.



Du Ärmster!  Bei mir war es vorgestern noch so schlimm, dass ich im Liegen kaum Luft bekommen habe. Entsprechend konnte ich da auch kaum schlafen... Letzte Nacht konnte ich aber schon wieder sechs Stunden am Stück schlafen!


----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Klar   Wohin...



Wollt mir mal Deine neuen 4 Wände anschauen. Ruf mich doch mal an. Hab Deine Telefonnummern zu Hause.


----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Macho!!! Frauen können manchmal auch schrauben!




Zwischen soviel Ständern aber sehr unkonzentriert.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso braucht man eigentlich zum Schrauben nen  Ständer?
> 
> 
> Ich geh Essen...



Seit wann heißt das "Schrauben"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Seit wann heißt das "Schrauben"



Je nachdem, wie Du ihn einführst...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kannst Du ihn auch heute Abend mitbringen?
> 
> Dann hätten wir schon einen für caroka, einen für mich, einen für Peter, einen für...



Ich hab nen eigenen...........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wollt mir mal Deine neuen 4 Wände anschauen. Ruf mich doch mal an. Hab Deine Telefonnummern zu Hause.



Bin heute nicht inder Neuen.............noch kein I-Net ......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Zwischen soviel Ständern aber sehr unkonzentriert.



Unter erschwerten Bedingungen................


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Je nachdem, wie Du ihn einführst...



Danke daß Du mich errinnerst


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin heute nicht inder Neuen.............noch kein I-Net ......



Wo schläfst Du?  Dein Nest ist doch schon in der neuen.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Zwischen soviel Ständern aber sehr unkonzentriert.



Furchtbar, wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo schläfst Du?  Dein Nest ist doch schon in der neuen.



Nee, meine Matratze ist noch nicht umgezogen


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Danke daß Du mich errinnerst



Du kannst den Kater ja mal heute Abend fragen, ob er noch einen entsprechenden Schrauberworkshop organisieren kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin heute nicht inder Neuen.............noch kein I-Net ......



Ist ok.


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nee, meine Matratze ist noch nicht umgezogen



das kommt mir alles sowas von bekannt vor


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du kannst den Kater ja mal heute Abend fragen, ob er noch einen entsprechenden Schrauberworkshop organisieren kann!



so langsam dämmerts mir, warum diese workshops dauernd so schnell ausgebucht sind


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Draußen ist Frühling 

 und ich sitz hier und muß schaffe ​


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du kannst den Kater ja mal heute Abend fragen, ob er noch einen entsprechenden Schrauberworkshop organisieren kann!



Also.....ich denke da eher an einen Workshop - a due - unter weiblicher Führung


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Ich geh mal raus, da is es schön, hoffentlich kann ich mich wieder motivieren auch zurück zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Furchtbar, wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann!



Ich weiß genau was ich will aber ich spiele auch gerne.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich weiß genau was ich will aber ich spiele auch gerne.



Klar weißt Du das genau! Is ja eh ned viel. Eigentlich kann man es sogar in einem Wörtchen zusammenfassen: ALLES!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich weiß genau was ich will aber ich spiele auch gerne.



Mit den Ständern?



Arachne schrieb:


> Klar weißt Du das genau! Is ja eh ned viel. Eigentlich kann man es sogar in einem Wörtchen zusammenfassen: ALLES!!!



Das wäre dann typisch Frau!


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Draußen ist Frühling
> 
> und ich sitz hier und muß schaffe ​



Bin heute Mittag mal wieder meiner in letzter Zeit arg vernächlässigten Pflicht (ist Eltville noch da) nachgekommen. Naja, was soll ich sagen, ok die Sonne schien, ja, ich hab auch total geschwitzt und sicher, es war auch recht trocken, aber sonst war es höchstens ganz nett die vielen Menschen am Rhein alle lächeln zu sehen, die vielen Absätze und Treppen zu fahren, die ich mir in die Runde mittlerweile eingebaut habe, den Frühling halt in vollen Zügen zu genießen! (Puls immer über 150!) Sonst war es echt nicht sooo toll....


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich geh mal raus, da is es schön, hoffentlich kann ich mich wieder motivieren auch zurück zu kommen



ich könnts nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin heute Mittag mal wieder meiner in letzter Zeit arg vernächlässigten Pflicht (ist Eltville noch da) nachgekommen. Naja, was soll ich sagen, ok die Sonne schien, ja, ich hab auch total geschwitzt und sicher, es war auch recht trocken, aber sonst war es höchstens ganz nett die vielen Menschen am Rhein alle lächeln zu sehen, die vielen Absätze und Treppen zu fahren, die ich mir in die Runde mittlerweile eingebaut habe, den Frühling halt in vollen Zügen zu genießen! (Puls immer über 150!) Sonst war es echt nicht sooo toll....



Alles andere wäre auch unverschämt gewesen. Echt toll kanns nur sein wenn wir dabei sind!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich könnts nicht.



Rausgehen?


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin heute Mittag mal wieder meiner in letzter Zeit arg vernächlässigten Pflicht (ist Eltville noch da) nachgekommen. Naja, was soll ich sagen, ok die Sonne schien, ja, ich hab auch total geschwitzt und sicher, es war auch recht trocken, aber sonst war es höchstens ganz nett die vielen Menschen am Rhein alle lächeln zu sehen, die vielen Absätze und Treppen zu fahren, die ich mir in die Runde mittlerweile eingebaut habe, den Frühling halt in vollen Zügen zu genießen! (Puls immer über 150!) Sonst war es echt nicht sooo toll....



samstag in kurzen hosen.....


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Rausgehen?



wiederkommen!


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich könnts nicht.



och, nach so `ner Fahrt, plausche ich auch mal gerne wieder!  Anders wäre das, wenn ich da draußen zufällig jemanden treffen würde. Da könnte ich dann sicherlich nicht an den sonnenbeschienen Bänken und den Eisdielen vorbei... Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, habe ich trotzdem ab und an die ein, oder andere Sonnenanbeterin beneidet! War wohl doch eher das Pflichtgefühl, welches mich wieder an den PC brachte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wiederkommen!



Vernünftige Einstellung


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre auch unverschämt gewesen. Echt toll kanns nur sein wenn wir dabei sind!



Wann kommt ihr endlich mal her und wir drehen die Runde gemeinsam?!? Dann könnten wir auch eine Schloßtreppenerstbefahrung unternehmen!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich nicht auf dumme Gedanken komm und morgen früh auf den Alden fahr würd ich bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage mit um den Airport fahren, aber nur wenn wir an der Eisdiele halten.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> samstag in kurzen hosen.....



ok!  d.h., gibt es hier eigentlich jemanden, der sich die Beine enthaart?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wann kommt ihr endlich mal her und wir drehen die Runde gemeinsam?!? Dann könnten wir auch eine Schloßtreppenerstbefahrung unternehmen!



In der Mittagspause ?????


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok!  d.h., gibt es hier eigentlich jemanden, der sich die Beine enthaart?



Sowas hab ich nicht nötig, die Haare haben sie bei mir vergessen, ups.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich nicht nötig, die Haare haben sie bei mir vergessen, ups.



Heißt das, dass Du ganz besonders viele hast, weil andere ihre bei Dir vergessen haben, oder dass Du Deine Beine passend zu Deiner PSSK bekommen hast?


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> In der Mittagspause ?????



Von mir aus! Geht aber auch zu jeder anderen Tages- oder Nachtzeit.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass Du ganz besonders viele hast, weil andere ihre bei Dir vergessen haben, oder dass Du Deine Beine passend zu Deiner PSSK bekommen hast?




Das zweite...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht auf dumme Gedanken komm und morgen früh auf den Alden fahr würd ich bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage mit um den Airport fahren, aber nur wenn wir an der Eisdiele halten.



Das Du aber auch immer danach verlangst: Batsch, Batsch, es ist noch viiieeeelll zu naß dafür!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von mir aus! Geht aber auch zu jeder anderen Tages- oder Nachtzeit.



Die anderen Zeiten wären bessern


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Du aber auch immer danach verlangst: Batsch, Batsch, es ist noch viiieeeelll zu naß dafür!



Mir gefällt nass  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 



Edit: Zensur!


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das zweite...



Besser als sie rasieren, oder Enthaarungscreme, oder dgl. benutzen zu müssen!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

außerdam war ich schon soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lange nicht mehr dort oben.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

drei Monate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

steht er überhaupt noch?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Wie lange geht die GC Tour am Samstag?

Wann gehts da los? 

Wieviel HM und KM?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Eben hat ich aber genug,

hab die Caps Lock Taste aus der Tastatur rausgerissen und weggeworfen. Das hat sie jetzt davon.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie lange geht die GC Tour am Samstag?
> 
> Wann gehts da los?
> 
> Wieviel HM und KM?



2 1/2 Stunden

14:00 Uhr (14:06 Uhr ist manchmal schon keiner mehr da!!!)

ca. 800Hm und 30km.


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie lange geht die GC Tour am Samstag?
> 
> Wann gehts da los?
> 
> Wieviel HM und KM?



wenn so wie letztes mal ca2,5-3h 700hm


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Besser als sie rasieren, oder Enthaarungscreme, oder dgl. benutzen zu müssen!



Sowas macht Mann doch nicht!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 2 1/2 Stunden
> 
> 14:00 Uhr (14:06 Uhr ist manchmal schon keiner mehr da!!!)
> 
> ca. 800Hm und 30km.





Maggo schrieb:


> wenn so wie letztes mal ca2,5-3h 700hm




Danke, 

schaun wir mal obs am Samstag einer mehr ist. Wobei mich der Fuffi schon ansch****


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> schaun wir mal obs am Samstag einer mehr ist. Wobei mich der Fuffi schon ansch****



Einmal is für lau. Und denk dran, dass es nur im Winter samstags ist. Im Sommer parallel zum AWB mittwochs. Ich mags aber trotzdem sehr!


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> schaun wir mal obs am Samstag einer mehr ist. Wobei mich der Fuffi schon ansch****



ich will mich def. anmelden. das ist dann so wie ein festgelegter tag des sports und man hat sich gegenüber immer ien argument sich zu überwinden auch wenn man normalerweise nicht fahren würde. du kannst ja erstmal ne proberunde machen


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sowas macht Mann doch nicht!



Verletzungen heilen besser, infizieren sich nicht so schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Verletzungen heilen besser, infizieren sich nicht so schnell.



blablabla die üblichen ausreden.


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> blablabla die üblichen ausreden.



Ausreden für was?


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Verletzungen heilen besser, infizieren sich nicht so schnell.



und die Masseurinnen können Deine Muskeln besser bearbeiten! (Habe mir bei den Taunustrails `nen Anschiß geholt...)


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ausreden für was?



ich sach ma nix. am ende sagt man mir noch intoleranz nach....


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Das Wochenende hat begonnen


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das Wochenende hat begonnen



echt?? hast du es gut...


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> echt?? hast du es gut...



wie geht es Dir mittlerweile?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie geht es Dir mittlerweile?



schlafen geht eigentlich zur zeit prima, wenn ich wach bin ist die nase völlig zu...halsschmerzen sind dafür weg...und du gehst so biken? hut ab vor dir gerd...


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

ich faahhh maa. bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> schlafen geht eigentlich zur zeit prima, wenn ich wach bin ist die nase völlig zu...halsschmerzen sind dafür weg...und du gehst so biken? hut ab vor dir gerd...



Naja, ich bin jetzt vier Tage hintereinander gar nicht gefahren, Samstag ein wenig, Do und Fr auch nicht. Ich bin fürchterlich zappelig und merke, wie mein Körper danach verlangt! Entsprechnd nett war es dann heute ja auch. 

Ich schau gerade mal, ob ich mich auch wirklich nicht geirrt habe (is Eltville noch da)!


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin jetzt vier Tage hintereinander gar nicht gefahren, Samstag ein wenig, Do und Fr auch nicht. Ich bin fürchterlich zappelig und merke, wie mein Körper danach verlangt! Entsprechnd nett war es dann heute ja auch.
> 
> Ich schau gerade mal, ob ich mich auch wirklich nicht geirrt habe (is Eltville noch da)!



*gg* mal gucken...wie es am WE ist, kann ja dauerhaft durch den mund atmen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

Ei gude wie!

ihr habt ja Themen am frühen mittag


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> ihr habt ja Themen am frühen mittag



das ist der einzige zeitpunkt wo wir mal ohne anwesende schutzbefohlene die sau raus lassen können.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

Montag Maggo, Montag, dann dürft ihr immer


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das ist der einzige zeitpunkt wo wir mal ohne anwesende schutzbefohlene die sau raus lassen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Montag Maggo, Montag, dann dürft ihr immer



*Na endlich verrät er es uns!!!*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Na endlich verrät er es uns!!!*



was verraten?
Welcher Montag war denn gemeint


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

Von Rad fahrn mit immer über 150p trotz schwerer Erkältung halte ich nicht viel. Für mich geht da ganz klar die Gesundheit vor und sowas ist einfach nur schei*e fürs Herz...


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was verraten?
> Welcher Montag war denn gemeint


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Von Rad fahrn mit immer über 150p trotz schwerer Erkältung halte ich nicht viel. Für mich geht da ganz klar die Gesundheit vor und sowas ist einfach nur schei*e fürs Herz...



schwere Erkältung war gestern!  Heute ist Frühling!  Wer behauptet ich hätte Herz???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

(Montage-)Ständer hab ich auch zu bieten. 

Beheizte und Beleuchtetes Schraubereckchen auch, allerdings ist es da mit 1-Bike + 1-Schrauber schon gemütlich. Mit zwei Mann ist es zu eng (geht aber noch), aber mehr geht auch gar keinen Fall. Ich scheide also als Schrauber-Gastgeber schonmal aus, am gemeinsamen schrauben hab ich aber immer interesse, schon alleine wegen der Leute


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

Den Frühling hab ich auch gespürt! Leider nur von drinnen und beim Warten auf div. öff. Verkehrsmittel  
Aber immerhin konnte ich dank mangel an Fahrbarem untersatz die ~1,5km (das ist die Strecke die kein önv abfährt) bis zu mir nach Hause bei Sonne gemütlich laufen  das hilft auch schon etwas. Zum Radfahrn is mir leider schon zu dunkel in der Jahreszeit, wenn ich um halb 6 heimkomme lohnt es sich nicht noch los zu fahrn, immerhin hab ich Angst allein im dunkeln


----------



## Arachne (15. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> (Montage-)Ständer hab ich auch zu bieten.
> 
> Beheizte und Beleuchtetes Schraubereckchen auch, allerdings ist es da mit 1-Bike + 1-Schrauber schon gemütlich. Mit zwei Mann ist es zu eng (geht aber noch), aber mehr geht auch gar keinen Fall. Ich scheide also als Schrauber-Gastgeber schonmal aus, am gemeinsamen schrauben hab ich aber immer interesse, schon alleine wegen der Leute



Welchen Ständer hasden?

Wie siehts mit 1 Bike + 1 Schrauber + 1 Schrauberin aus?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

Ich finds schon komisch. Kaum gehts mir wieder besser werdet ihr alle nacheinander krank  auf das Arbeit genau das selbe. Wundert mich schon seit Tagen (bin heute den 13 Tag in folge nicht von Halsschmerzen geplagt ) das ich nix bekomme obwohl se alle krank sind.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> echt?? hast du es gut...



Ich habs nicht gut, der Gerd der hats gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok!  d.h., gibt es hier eigentlich jemanden, der sich die Beine enthaart?



Echte Kerls habeb behaarte Beine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Welchen Ständer hasden? *da du das Fragst: inen von Rose  mit div. Werkzeugen zerlegbar *
> 
> Wie siehts mit 1 Bike + 1 Schrauber + 1 Schrauberin aus?  *kommt auf die Schrauberin an  grundsätzlich wärs aber gemütlich auch wenn ich die wohl nicht mit in die Werkstatt nehmen würd, da gibts hier dann doch gemütlichere Ecken *


.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

-


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Echte Kerls habeb behaarte Beine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Für meine Beine einfach in mein Fotoalbum klicken, oder einige Seiten zurückblättern   geht aber schon wieder deutlich besser


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Echte Kerls habeb behaarte Beine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> schaun wir mal obs am Samstag einer mehr ist. Wobei mich der Fuffi schon ansch****



Krichst aber echt wat tolles dafür Z.B. nette Gesellschaft...............


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

*@ Uwe:* wär das nicht was für dich?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht gut, der Gerd der hats gut...



nee du auch


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

uwe, RH  und CR wann machen wir denn mal nen meetingpoint in idstein? da warten doch dinge die abgeritten werden müßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und die Masseurinnen können Deine Muskeln besser bearbeiten! (Habe mir bei den Taunustrails `nen Anschiß geholt...)



Richtige "Masseusen" kneten dich mit Haut und Haaren


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *@ Uwe:* wär das nicht was für dich?



Ne. eine Seite muß zum klicken sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> uwe, RH  und CR wann machen wir denn mal nen meetingpoint in idstein? da warten doch dinge die abgeritten werden müßen



wenn Du wieder Xsund bist


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *@ Uwe:* wär das nicht was für dich?



glaube nicht wirklich das die dinger was taugen...hatte mir irgendwann mal einpaar billige flats bei ebay bestellt...die waren net wirklich was...ich fahr meine shimano flats gerne und die halten auch schon ziemlich lang...und das obwohl ich die ziemlich belaste (wörtlich) und nicht wirklich doll pflege...


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn Du wieder Xsund bist



och...solche aktionen gehen auch mit erkältung. außer wir wollen da mit dem bike hin ;-) ok ok, ich weiß schon...dann doch erstmal gesund werden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

btr Montag: den mit der und das stehen ziemlich weit oben auf meiner Liste  *anspruchslossei* oder wollt ihr etwa wirklich das ich alleine feiern muss? Immerhin hab ich den und den folgenden Tag Urlaub und meine Mutter ist ab 12:30uhr bereit um für die Plauschertruppe was zu essen zu bereiten. Musikwünsche müsstet ihr euch aber selbst erfüllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> uwe, RH  und CR wann machen wir denn mal nen meetingpoint in idstein? da warten doch dinge die abgeritten werden müßen


ich finde der Gerd muss hier auch noch genannt werden - ah ne, der hat ja Angst  Die Caro darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen  Nach Idstein komme ich immer, von mir aus gehts (fast) nur bergab und je nach Tagesform geht die Strecke Lenzhahn-Idstein in 10-12mins. Zurück in etwa das doppelte (je nach Form, Lust und Feddischkeit)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> uwe, RH  und CR wann machen wir denn mal nen meetingpoint in idstein? da warten doch dinge die abgeritten werden müßen



wennisch wieder xsunt bin


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och...solche aktionen gehen auch mit erkältung. außer wir wollen da mit dem bike hin ;-) ok ok, ich weiß schon...dann doch erstmal gesund werden


----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> schlafen geht eigentlich zur zeit prima, wenn ich wach bin ist die nase völlig zu...halsschmerzen sind dafür weg...und du gehst so biken? hut ab vor dir gerd...



Hatte heute morgen keine Zeit zu posten.  
Doch auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> ihr habt ja Themen am frühen mittag



Ja, konnte nur mitlesen, weil ich zuviel a***** hatte. Hat aber tierisch Spaß gemacht alles nachzulesen.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Für meine Beine einfach in mein Fotoalbum klicken, oder einige Seiten zurückblättern   geht aber schon wieder deutlich besser



Och, lass mal gut sein, so gut find ich Männerbeine nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Och, lass mal gut sein, so gut find ich Männerbeine nicht



Das Bild darf man natürlich nur in Verbindung mit diesem sehen. Die Löcher stammen von so ähnlichen wie den Ebay Pedalen


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



ey uwe, selbst mit 90 60 90 würdest DU noch als kerl durchgehn sozusagen als übermann.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ey uwe, selbst mit 90 60 90 würdest DU noch als kerl durchgehn sozusagen als übermann.



Gestern haste gezeigt, daß Du en Richtiger Kerl bist  Hast en Bier ausse Pulle getrunken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Februar 2007)

Caro.......!















Mach Dich fertig, ich komme gleich....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

http://www.taunustrails.de/


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gestern haste gezeigt, daß Du en Richtiger Kerl bist  Hast en Bier ausse Pulle getrunken



de uwe braucht des net zu beweisen, der versprüht soviel testosteron, da brauchts keinerlei demonstrationen mehr.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

*@ Gerd:* warum eigentlich nicht treu bleiben und ein Remedy ansehen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

Wünsche euch viel Spass im Gimbi


----------



## caroka (15. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Caro.......!
> 
> Mach Dich fertig, ich komme gleich....



     
Bin schon geduscht und erwarte Dich..................................


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Februar 2007)

Treppenrattern


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Treppenrattern


*sabber*


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

(mitleidwinslermodusan) Schon ein saubleedes Gefui hier zu hogge und zu wisse, das die meisten anderen sich aaaner schungele  (mitleidwinslermodusaus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Müsd Ihr noch spüle ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ....
> Bin also morgen um 13:30 in Kriftel am Bahnhof und heute abend sind wir dann mit 19 Mann/Frau im Gimbi!


Ääääähh, momendemol,
da bisde ä bissi falsch ingespurd:
*13:00 Bhf. Grifdel* => zärga 13:30 an de Schleus in Edderschem.

Edit: mittlerweile geklärd; Schwazze Kader waas beschaid


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Eieieieieiei, die hörn sich an wie'ne Weinbrob auf Malle .... tse tse tse








*winsel*


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> (mitleidwinslermodusan) Schon ein saubleedes Gefui hier zu hogge und zu wisse, das die meisten anderen sich aaaner schungele  (mitleidwinslermodusaus)



*gg* naja ich bin ja bei dir


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

For all inglisch-Fred-Leser,
wie häf hier a little helpvoll digschönärie, to underständ our heffi hessi talking.
If you wais ned waider, send ä Fred-Beidrach hiere.

Edit: des gild aach für diewodaso wohne zwische 50km-Radius um de Feldi und England. Un diregd ab Aschaffebursch und südlisch devon; quasi de Balkan vom Rhein-Main-Gebiet .


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *gg* naja ich bin ja bei dir


Mer können nur schleschd so virduell a-stoße middem Rode in de Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Noch 32 Beiträch, und die 17K wär'n mir *juch juch*


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

aaanedraissisch (bulls* mid dene 30 sec.)


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Saufd Eusch nur aaner (draissisch)


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Ganz nebbebai gehd mei Ränging widder nach obbe (neunezwansisch; Fux isch kimm )


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Hee hkn, muß isch hier als alaaans mache ? (achdezwansisch)


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Wenn die morsche en digge Kobb ham, zerr isch'se um de Fluchhafe *he he* (es wär des erstemol; sibbezwansisch)


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Wenn Engel reise; des Wädder für morsche:
_Nach Auflösung der Nebelfelder erwartet uns am Freitag ein Tag mit viel Sonne. Ein paar dünne Wolkenfelder im Nordwesten stören kaum. Die Temperaturen erreichen Höchstwerte von 6 bis 11 Grad._
Dazu die Meinung vom meinem Vodderrad: und Hinnerrad:

(sechsezwansisch)


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

komm des packe mer. noch läbbische 28.


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wenn die morsche en digge Kobb ham, zerr isch'se um de Fluchhafe *he he* (es wär des erstemol; sibbezwansisch)



von wasn en digge kobb? ich hab en ei un en ständer.


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

carsten du hast dich am telefon angehöhrt als käämste grad von 40h schaffe am stück. deswesche kam dir unser stimmung so ausgelasse vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Aaaach guude (des wars dann wohl mit de 17K)


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

wieso iss de arkonis in de näh?ß


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> von wasn en digge kobb? ich hab en ei un en ständer.


Also isch hab nur so'n dünne Ständer, abbä den kann aach des zarde Geschleschd trache....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Februar 2007)

Nochmal für alle, die morgen gedenken, mit uns den Flughafen schwindelig zu fahren: 13:30 war ein Fehler von mir, *die Treffpunkte bleiben 13 Uh Kriftel Bahnhof und 13:30 Eddersheimer Schleuse!*


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wieso iss de arkonis in de näh?ß



Neee, DU bis de erste von de Rasselbande, der mir die Dour midde 17K versaud ....


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Neee, DU bis de erste von de Rasselbande, der mir die Dour versaud ....



ich mach nix. mal gugge ob die annern noch was mitkriesche.


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> carsten du hast dich am telefon angehöhrt als käämste grad von 40h schaffe am stück. deswesche kam dir unser stimmung so ausgelasse vor.


Weißt Du, wann man einfach nur mal so die *Klappe halten sollte ?!?!


*


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

unn du wollst mir ja net ernsthaft erzählen dass du es für ehrenhaft empfindest den fred zuzuspamen bist du bei 17k bist. des wär ja fast so dreist wie em sdf sein vorschlach dass die katz hier ihrn dimb info krembel reinspamt. hier iss kein platz für unnötiges off topic geblubber.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

bin ja hier  musste grad mal einpaar überweisungen tätigen und nun noch rechnungen schreiben...aber wir kriegen das heute schon noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier iss kein platz für unnötiges off topic geblubber.



*brüller*


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Weißt Du, wann man einfach nur mal so die *Klappe halten sollte ?!?!
> 
> 
> *



ich hab doch garnix gesagt.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Weißt Du, wann man einfach nur mal so die *Klappe halten sollte ?!?!
> 
> 
> *



aber net um die uhrzeit...muss man doch dankbar sein für jeden der postet


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *brüller*



muss alles hand unn fuß habbe


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

na nu ist es ja net mehr weit


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

@Caro, vorhin am Telefon des war ja ned so ganz rischdisch middem Gerd; er hat Disch ned nur weidergereischd, er had Disch mir überlasse ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> muss alles hand unn fuß habbe




rischtisch


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber net um die uhrzeit...muss man doch dankbar sein für jeden der postet



de carsten kann offenbar mit dem gesprochenen wort nix anfangen


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Caro, vorhin am Telefon des war ja ned so ganz rischdisch middem Gerd; er hat Disch ned nur weidergereischd, er had Disch mir überlasse ....



quasi tauschobjekt...ihr seid mir schon einpaar plauscher


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de carsten kann offenbar mit dem gesprochenen wort nix anfangen



ob an der späten stunde liegt?


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

vermutlich


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

na nu macht mal...


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> unn du wollst mir ja net ernsthaft erzählen dass du es für ehrenhaft empfindest den fred zuzuspamen bist du bei 17k bist. des wär ja fast so dreist wie em sdf sein vorschlach dass die katz hier ihrn dimb info krembel reinspamt. hier iss kein platz für unnötiges off topic geblubber.


Da könnd Ihr mal sehn wie des so is, wenn mer abgeschafft von de A****** kimmt und saideweis nachlese muß ... dud weh in de Aaache, gelle


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

jetzt stelle se sich alle widder an unn hänge mit sabber vor de schnauze an de tastatur unn wadde bisses soweit iss.


unn am end gewinne widder die beste.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Edit: mist


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Shit, 30 sec sin zu lang hier !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

de maggo hats geschickt gemacht...fux du


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Shit, 30 sec sin zu lang hier !!!



mer schreibe dem admin ma e pn. die funktion iss oberschwachsinnig und verhindert tiefgehende konversation.


----------



## Maggo (15. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> de maggo hats geschickt gemacht...fux du



unn fuchs werd mer ned, fux iss mer.


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt stelle se sich alle widder an unn hänge mit sabber vor de schnauze an de tastatur unn wadde bisses soweit iss.
> 
> 
> unn am end gewinne widder die beste.


Hasde mol ä Tempo ? bäh, so ne sauerei hier....


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mer schreibe dem admin ma e pn. die funktion iss oberschwachsinnig und verhindert tiefgehende konversation.


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> unn fuchs werd mer ned, fux iss mer.


Manschmol rieschd der aach so....


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hasde mol ä Tempo ? bäh, so ne sauerei hier....



kanns box vor mir  kann aber wirklich nur eins abgeben....rest benötigt mei nas


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Manschmol rieschd der aach so....



bestimmt auch bei den 24 stunne


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

Wo bleibe dann die annern 
Maggo, hast Du die etwa mit volle Flasche allaans gelasse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wo bleibe dann die annern
> Maggo, hast Du die etwa mit volle Flasche allaans gelasse ?



die plauschen noch in der kleinen gruppe weiter...aber warums carosche nix textet wundert mich echt...


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wo bleibe dann die annern
> Maggo, hast Du die etwa mit volle Flasche allaans gelasse ?



ich musst noch faahn. kei ahnung was die da als noch feiern.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich musst noch faahn. kei ahnung was die da als noch feiern.



wieviel waren denn da?


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

drei. peter caro gerd.....


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

wenn wir mal rund um den comer see biken wollen, hab ich die richtige hütte für uns *lachweg* 
http://etia-properties.com/de_objekt_135.htm


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wieviel waren denn da?


Edit+canceled (isch muß mal zum Ohrnarzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> drei. peter caro gerd.....



quatsch doch net beim gimbi...oder meinste bei peter in der neuen bleibe?


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Edit+canceled (isch muß mal zum Ohrnarzt)




nee wenn dann zum optiker


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn wir mal rund um den comer see biken wollen, hab ich die richtige hütte für uns *lachweg*
> http://etia-properties.com/de_objekt_135.htm


Des is immernoch zu klein, da fehld noch en Werkstattraum fürs Bike; isch hab zumindest kaanen geseije.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee wenn dann zum optiker


Neee, isch hab vorhin mal en Kontrollanruf gemacht, was da los is. Un isch dacht isch häd dem Uwe sei Kla... Organ im Hinnergrund gehörd.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Des is immernoch zu klein, da fehld noch en Werkstattraum fürs Bike; isch hab zumindest kaanen geseije.



jo ideal ist des noch net, aber bei gutem wetter können wir des bestimmt draußen  mache...wobei da ja net die garage abgebildet sind...werden schon was finden


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Neee, isch hab vorhin mal en Kontrollanruf gemacht, was da los is. Un isch dacht isch häd dem Uwe sei Kla... Organ im Hinnergrund gehörd.



kontrolle ist gut, dabei sein besser


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kontrolle ist gut, dabei sein besser


Könne vor A******  im Büro und daham.


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

1000 - uwe
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3080753&postcount=1000
2000 - gerd
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3129665&postcount=2000
3000 - fux
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3164609&postcount=3000
4000 - hersch
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3201835&postcount=4000
5000 - bikeboy
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3249488&postcount=5000
6000 - meinereiner
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3261180&postcount=6000
7000 - hkn
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3285222&postcount=7000
8000 - bikeboy
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3300331&postcount=8000
9000 - bikeboy
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3314303&postcount=9000
10000 - meinereiner
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3325649&postcount=10000
11000 - hkn
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3343242&postcount=11000
12000 - meinereiner
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3361435&postcount=12000
13000 - gerd
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3375966&postcount=13000
14000 - hkn
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3389253&postcount=14000
15000 - es caro 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3408268&postcount=15000
16000 - meinereiner
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3433971&postcount=16000
17000 - meinereiner
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3451686&postcount=17000


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Könne vor A******  im Büro und daham.



jo, deswegen werd ich auch jetzt noch mal was sch**** - wir lesen und texten uns morgen.

bis denne und später ne gute nacht


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

... aber morgen und am Montag und Dienstag  ist bei mir Frei-Tag ! 
Guuds Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 1000 - uwe
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3080753&postcount=1000
> 2000 - gerd
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3129665&postcount=2000
> ...



schon 3 mal hab ich es geschafft...aber du bist wirklich gut


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo Uwe, schon mal was von "Turbo-Lesen" gehört ?


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... aber morgen und am Montag und Dienstag  ist bei mir Frei-Tag !
> Guuds Nächtle



cool und wann fährste...ups, ich schreib ja doch weiter *lach*


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 1000 - uwe
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3080753&postcount=1000
> 2000 - gerd
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3129665&postcount=2000
> ...



pöh 



 Da haste Dir aber ne Mühe gemacht .


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> pöh
> 
> 
> 
> Da haste Dir aber ne Mühe gemacht .



hat auch müd gemacht, ich verlass euch jetzt und freu mich auf morgen mit dir, daniel, gerd und CARO!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na Uwe, schon mal was von "Turbo-Lesen" gehört ?



Turbo funktst um die Uhrzeit net. 19 waren wir beim Treffen. 


Mir tun ja die Augen weh vom vielen Lesen


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hat auch müd gemacht, ich verlass euch jetzt und freu mich auf morgen mit dir, daniel, gerd und CARO!!!!


Genau, man(n) geht nicht mehr ohne
und ich geh nu auch in die Kiste; guude N8 @all


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hat auch müd gemacht, ich verlass euch jetzt und freu mich auf morgen mit dir, daniel, gerd und CARO!!!!



euch viel spaß...stimmt ja ihr fahrt die flughafenrunde...wenn es bei mir morgen besser ist (hoffnung stirbt als letztes) werd ich wenigstens mal kurz zum treisberg hocheiern


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Turbo funktst um die Uhrzeit net. 19 waren wir beim Treffen.
> 
> 
> Mir tun ja die Augen weh vo vielen Lesen



das war ja schon ne schöne gruppe...wär ja auch gern da gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Turbo funktst um die Uhrzeit net. 19 waren wir beim Treffen.
> Mir tun ja die Augen weh vo vielen Lesen


Siiiiehste mal . 

Bis Du morgen evtl. dabei ?
Gruß und jez aber gute N8


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Genau, man(n) geht nicht mehr ohne
> und ich geh nu auch in die Kiste; guude N8 @all



GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

War auch schön, das Essen war  das Weizen hat gezischt und lauter klasse Leute um einen rum. Das macht schon Spaß.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Siiiiehste mal .
> 
> Bis Du morgen evtl. dabei ?
> Gruß und jez aber gute N8



Weis noch nicht genau falls ich morgens im Taunus bin mach ich auf keinen Fall die ganze Runde mit. 

Wenn Du sagst welche Runde Du fährst würd ich Euch entgegenfahren


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

Gn8


----------



## fUEL (16. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gn8


 

auch nacht jim boy walnut grove läßt grüssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Treppenrattern



Die Musik ist bei NWD7 geklaut. Ansonsten ganz nett. Vor allem, weil vieles selbst für uns fahrbar wäre!


----------



## Arachne (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Caro, vorhin am Telefon des war ja ned so ganz rischdisch middem Gerd; er hat Disch ned nur weidergereischd, er had Disch mir überlasse ....


e ma laaaangsam!!!


habkeinnick schrieb:


> quasi tauschobjekt...ihr seid mir schon einpaar plauscher


@missghost28: Du werst hier verschachert...


----------



## Arachne (16. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn wir mal rund um den comer see biken wollen, hab ich die richtige hütte für uns *lachweg*
> http://etia-properties.com/de_objekt_135.htm



Jo, Plauscherpeanuts!


----------



## Arachne (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Des is immernoch zu klein, da fehld noch en Werkstattraum fürs Bike; isch hab zumindest kaanen geseije.



Doch, doch, mer lasse des Wasser aussem Pool, droppe enei un denn müsse mer sowieso schraube...


----------



## Arachne (16. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kontrolle ist gut, dabei sein besser





@Carsten & hkn: Ihr habt gefehlt!


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> unn fuchs werd mer ned, fux iss mer.



stimmt  



Maggo schrieb:


> 1000 - uwe
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3080753&postcount=1000
> 2000 - gerd
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3129665&postcount=2000
> ...



  

so, das waren für mich die highlights der letzten drei seiten hier  

moin erst mal !
war gestern wieder rischtisch lustisch    
meinen ständer kann sich übrigens jeder jederzeit mal ausleihen. habs gestern abend mit de chefin noch abgeklärt


----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2007)

moin moin, 
eieieiei verschlafe habb ich. jez les ich ersde ma nach unn dann binn ich wieder bei euch.


----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Caro, vorhin am Telefon des war ja ned so ganz rischdisch middem Gerd; er hat Disch ned nur weidergereischd, er had Disch mir überlasse ....



In manchen Dingen iss er dann doch großzüschisch.


----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> quasi tauschobjekt...ihr seid mir schon einpaar plauscher



plauscher teilen eben gern.


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> moin moin,
> eieieiei verschlafe habb ich. jez les ich ersde ma nach unn dann binn ich wieder bei euch.



is ja kaa wunner, wenn ihr immer so lange plausche tut ...




caroka schrieb:


> In manchen Dingen iss er dann doch großzüschisch.



@schlafmützengerd : frauen und autos verleiht man net , ständer dagegen schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

Einen wunderschönen guden Morgen wünsch ich allen.


----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hat auch müd gemacht, ich verlass euch jetzt und freu mich auf morgen mit dir, daniel, gerd und CARO!!!!



   
Ich kann heud eschd ned. Ersd werd es klaane Schwarze widder fit gemacht, dann is Middachesse aagesachd unn isch muss noch soviel widder in die Reih grien, jetzt nachdem isch krank war. 
Des iss forschbar.   
*isch will e Haushälderin* dann könnd isch immer mit eusch fahn.


----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Genau, man(n) geht nicht mehr ohne
> und ich geh nu auch in die Kiste; guude N8 @all


----------



## Arachne (16. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> @schlafmützengerd : frauen und autos verleiht man net , ständer dagegen schon mal


Wer isn des???
Mein Audo würd kaaner leije wolle un Fraue würd ich aach ned verleije!  

Ach ja, Moje!


----------



## Arachne (16. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich kann heud eschd ned. Ersd werd es klaane Schwarze widder fit gemacht, dann is Middachesse aagesachd unn isch muss noch soviel widder in die Reih grien, jetzt nachdem isch krank war.
> Des iss forschbar.
> ...


laßd euch desd ned gefalle!!!  Ohne caroka gehds doch ned...


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

seh ich ganz genauso, dann bleibe mir halt auch deheim *flenn* ich hätt mich echt gefreut, aber fraue müsse prioritäte setze im lebe, de caro iss de hasuhalt halt wischtischer.


----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> seh ich ganz genauso, dann bleibe mir halt auch deheim *flenn* ich hätt mich echt gefreut, aber fraue müsse prioritäte setze im lebe, de caro iss de hasuhalt halt wischtischer.



Des siehsde falsch. Haushald iss nur e nodwendisches übbel.   Abber isch kann die Kinner ned vernachlässische, um mein Schbass zu hamm. 
*Ich wörd so gern mit euch fahrn.*


----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2007)

So muss jez los.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

Die Sonn scheint weider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Sonn scheint weider



stimmt


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So muss jez los.



tschö ...


----------



## fUEL (16. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Sonn scheint weider


 
Morsche 
Eben kam in de Nachrichte dass in Issenbursch einer saam Hund wege dem schöne Wedder so in der Ar....getrete hatt des der bis nach Langen gefloche iss und ihn wohl jetzt eine Hanauer Eisbärenstation in Pflege nehemen will.  

Guut gemacht is eben doch besser wie nur gut gemeint


----------



## Arachne (16. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Morsche
> Eben kam in de Nachrichte dass in Issenbursch einer saam Hund wege dem schöne Wedder so in der Ar....getrete hatt des der bis nach Langen gefloche iss und ihn wohl jetzt eine Hanauer Eisbärenstation in Pflege nehemen will.
> 
> Guut gemacht is eben doch besser wie nur gut gemeint



Onkel fUEL, der (Wunsch-) Geschichtenerzähler!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

un wie der fliege kann, der Hund. Des hät ich net gedacht. Deirichtige Klamotte hab ich schon an. Spätestens um 1000 bin ich ander Hohemark und dann seh ich endlich mein Alde wieder


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Februar 2007)

Moin, war ein schöner Abend.. Hab ein kilo drauf 
Maggo, was ist mit den Aluschienen...........kommste noch vorbei  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> un wie der fliege kann, der Hund. Des hät ich net gedacht. Deirichtige Klamotte hab ich schon an. Spätestens um 1000 bin ich ander Hohemark und dann seh ich endlich mein Alde wieder



Ich bin nicht Deine Frau. Dir scheint es viel zu gut zu gehen! Nur solche Leute spielen mit allem, was sie erreicht haben. Das war das letzte mal, dass ich darauf reagiere! Ich bin echt sauer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Februar 2007)

MAGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

Morsche

nana, bin ned erst jez uffgestanne, sondern hab en Lenger und die ganze Hebelschar so umgebaut, wie beim Dimb-Wörgschob empfohle .... 

.... so Brutox-Duft in de Luft hat doch was ....

ups .... schadet Brutox eigendlisch der Dasdadur ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MAGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Aua mei Ohr'n; lassen doch jez bitte schaffe, damit nachher zaidisch e'nauskimmd von de A******.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> nana, bin ned erst jez uffgestanne, sondern hab en Lenger und die ganze Hebelschar so umgebaut, wie beim Dimb-Wörgschob empfohle ....
> 
> ...



Was haste denn umgebaut.....fährste jetzt über Kreuz mitte Arme..


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Was haste denn umgebaut.....fährste jetzt über Kreuz mitte Arme..




Ne, jez midde Fiies, dann verschwinde aach die Kreuzschmärze...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

gude ihrs


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ne, jez midde Fiies, dann verschwinde aach die Kreuzschmärze...



Will ich auch  Führst es mal vor..


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> nana, bin ned erst jez uffgestanne, sondern hab en Lenger und die ganze Hebelschar so umgebaut, wie beim Dimb-Wörgschob empfohle ....
> 
> ...


Brav! Werd das gleich kontrollieren, ob das jetzt auch alles passt.  
Bru*t*ox hört sich schon ziemlich bissg an, aber Bru*n*ox würd die Tastatut auf jeden Fall besser schmieren und für einen geschmeidigen Anschlag sorgen.


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Brav! Werd das gleich kontrollieren, ob das jetzt auch alles passt.
> Bru*t*ox hört sich schon ziemlich bissg an, aber Bru*n*ox würd die Tastatut auf jeden Fall besser schmieren und für einen geschmeidigen Anschlag sorgen.



ich nhem immer botox egal für was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich nhem immer botox egal für was.



ist eh das beste...gibt nix besseres


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Brav! Werd das gleich kontrollieren, ob das jetzt auch alles passt.


er is doch de Meister ....


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bru*t*ox hört sich schon ziemlich bissg an....


ups ...Dibbfehler

bis nachergleisch dann ... isch freu misch

Maggo, isch hoff Du bisd schon wech ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...(wär ä schlechtes Zaische, wenn de jez antwodde würdst)

bin nun over and oud off online.


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> er is doch de Meister ....
> 
> ups ...Dibbfehler
> 
> ...



dann antworte ich mal. allerdings hab ich de pc schon gewexelt.


----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2007)

des carokasche habder gestern zu müd gemachd. Isch grieh se ned mid....


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> des carokasche habder gestern zu müd gemachd. Isch grieh se ned mid....



is ja kaa wunner, bei dem übberaagebot an stennern, dass fraa aach mal schlapp mache tut


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 1000 - uwe
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3080753&postcount=1000
> 2000 - gerd
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3129665&postcount=2000
> ...



auf wunsch vom hirsch, dem ich natürlich nix abschlagen kann hier noch die zusatzzahlen:

1111 - lugga
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3085181&postcount=1111

2222 - lugga
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3137370&postcount=2222

3333 - crazy
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3175098&postcount=3333

4444 - fux
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3222698&postcount=4444

5555 - gerd
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3254375&postcount=5555

6666 - caro 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3279715&postcount=6666

7777 - lugga
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3297164&postcount=7777

8888 - gerd
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3314068&postcount=8888

9999 - caro 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3325648&postcount=9999

11111 - hersch
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3344472&postcount=11111


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2007)

un warum bekommt nur die caro ein " "  

bin ja froh, in jeder dieser plauscher-statistik einen treffer gelandet zu haben


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2007)

isch will hier raus, dahaam übberschlache sich die ereischnisse und isch sitz hier auf a***** fest   
noch gut 3 stunne muß ich hierbleibe, dabei hätt isch dahaam soviel zum tun ...


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> un warum bekommt nur die caro ein " "
> 
> bin ja froh, in jeder dieser plauscher-statistik einen treffer gelandet zu haben



darum eigentlich würdce ich jetzt sagen:weil ses verdient hat, nachdem sie uns heut mittag allein lässt bin ich j afast geneigt den edit button.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Deine Frau. Dir scheint es viel zu gut zu gehen! Nur solche Leute spielen mit allem, was sie erreicht haben. Das war das letzte mal, dass ich darauf reagiere! Ich bin echt sauer!!!!!!!!!



Du mußt auch nicht mehr reagieren das hat sich erledigt und zwar gleich dreimal    und davon zweimal hintereinander. Der kleine Hubel da is gar net des Problem, der nasse Ast ganz oben drauf is derzeit es Problem, de Rest ist durchaus machbar. Den nicht ganz so Verrückten würd ich aber empfehlen es momentan nicht zu probieren, wenns das VR auf den Ast kommt und man ist nicht auf der Ideallinie rutsch es sofort weg, aber wirklich sofort. Eingeklickt dürfte das fatal sein. Dieser Ast ist vollgesaugt mit Wasser und entsprechend glitschig.

Be Carefull wers versuchen will. 

Dort ein Sturz tut ganz sicher weh. Ich bin dann Richtung Victoria Trail weitergefahrern. Auf dem Weg dorthin gibts ein Stück in dem die Waldarbeiter schwer gewütet haben. Im ersten Augenblick sieht es aus als wäre Durchfahren nicht möglich, es geht aber und zwar ohne absteigen. Ansonsten seh ich aus wie ein Schwein von der allerfeinsten Sorte trotz Schutzblech. 

Fabienne wollt mich nicht reinlassen  

Ich wär ja auch gerne bei Euch mitgefahren aber meinen geliebten Alden mal wieder zu sehen hat doch auch was gehabt 


Und noch was, meine Kondition am Berg ist bei Null. Ich hab mich zwar immer wieder schnell erholt aber hab trozdem zu oft auf dem letzten Loch gepfiffen.


----------



## wissefux (16. Februar 2007)

will auch mal wieder raus, grad bei dem geilen wetter ...   

ich hasse euch, die ihr alle da draussen unnerwegs seid und nicht mal ein fünkchen mitleid für die a****** bevölkerung aufbringe tut     

mei kondition am bersch ist mittleweile bestimmt < 0 ! von daher geht´s em lugga doch noch recht gut


----------



## fUEL (16. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du mußt auch nicht mehr reagieren das hat sich erledigt und zwar gleich dreimal    und davon zweimal hintereinander. Der kleine Hubel da is gar net des Problem, der nasse Ast ganz oben drauf is derzeit es Problem, de Rest ist durchaus machbar. Den nicht ganz so Verrückten würd ich aber empfehlen es momentan nicht zu probieren, wenns das VR auf den Ast kommt und man ist nicht auf der Ideallinie rutsch es sofort weg, aber wirklich sofort. Eingeklickt dürfte das fatal sein. Dieser Ast ist vollgesaugt mit Wasser und entsprechend glitschig.
> 
> Be Carefull wers versuchen will.
> 
> ...


Ei gestern war des Holz da drogge, echt frach de Kader, mer sinn abber Veränderunge im Gesamtgefüche ufffgefalle, so iss die Kuhle devor jedzd diefer und de grosse Stein iss e stück nach lins talseitig verschobe und des ganze Ding sieht ned mer so stabil aus wie vorher; da müssse die Handwerker ma zum Richte rausfahren 
Wieso bist de denn schonzurück, wo es Wetter so schee iss??


----------



## fUEL (16. Februar 2007)

Schwein der allerfeinsten Sorte= Trüffelschwein?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

Ne die Sorte kann es nicht sein, die hat mehr Kontakt mit dem Boden


----------



## fUEL (16. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne die Sorte kann es nicht sein, die hat mehr Kontakt mit dem Boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie!

Soo geiles Wetter, ich wollt aufn Feldi und was is? Fahrstunne  die Vorletzte, dann is Prüfung


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

@CR: Des is doch auch was!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2007)

@ Uwe: Glückwunsch zur Hubbel-befahrung


----------



## fUEL (16. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> Soo geiles Wetter, ich wollt aufn Feldi und was is? Fahrstunne  die Vorletzte, dann is Prüfung


 

Ei greesy, ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg und am Montag en dolle Gebortstach, werd Dir gratulieren wenn ich von Geschäftsreise aus München wieder da bin, da ich dort kein Pc zur Verfügung hab.

Wirst des schon schaffe mit dem Rückwärtseinparke und der nextmöschliche (Vorsicht) strasse rechts abbiege und so.

Grüsse Frank


----------



## arkonis (16. Februar 2007)

so ein Mist schon wieder zu spät  morgen gehe ich zum Klettern aber am Sonntag wollte ich endlich wieder fahren in der Hoffnung das des Wetter past . Wer hat eigendlich GPS Daten für ne Tour de Hofheim?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2007)

Ich werd mir auf jeden Fall Mühe geben das ich nicht nochmal ran muss, ist ja neben den Kosten auch ein imenser Zeitverlust den ich auch anders gestalten könnte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2007)

So, dann machts mal gut, ich geh bissi Autofahhn


----------



## caroka (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> darum eigentlich würdce ich jetzt sagen:weil ses verdient hat, nachdem sie uns heut mittag allein lässt bin ich j afast geneigt den edit button.......



Maggo, es iss mer net leicht gefalle aber da sinn ja noch die prioridede. 
Wa bstimmd schee.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Februar 2007)

So, ich bin ja anscheinend als erster zurück. Hab mich zwar auch am Grüngürtel abgesetzt, hatte aber auch den längsten Heimweg. War ein schöne Tour bei optimalem Wetter und nach ein paar geringfügigen Orientierungsproblemen  , die uns aber nicht aus der Ruhe gebracht haben, haben wir auch den schönen Trail am Langener Waldsee gefunden und genossen.  
Bei mir waren das jetzt 18 Punkte für rund 95 km und 250 hm. Jetzt leg ich erst mal die Beine hoch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2007)

soo, alle Bäume/Verkehrschilder/etz. stehen noch und geschminkt hab ichs Fahrschulauto beim Einparke auch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ei gestern war des Holz da drogge, echt frach de Kader, mer sinn abber Veränderunge im Gesamtgefüche ufffgefalle, so iss die Kuhle devor jedzd diefer und de grosse Stein iss e stück nach lins talseitig verschobe und des ganze Ding sieht ned mer so stabil aus wie vorher; da müssse die Handwerker ma zum Richte rausfahren
> Wieso bist de denn schonzurück, wo es Wetter so schee iss??






Der vordere Ast, direkt bevor auf den Stein gefahren werden muß, war so nass das sich das Holz richtig faserig, beim zur Seite rutschen, gelöst hat. 
Beim Befahren hat es in der Auffahrt meist Geräusche von wackelnden Steinen gegeben. Der große Stein selbst hat aber nicht gezuckt.


Wieso ich so schnell zurück bin hab ich mich dann auch gefragt.  

Hat wohl die Hoffnung die Flughafenumrunder noch zu treffen


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So, ich bin ja anscheinend als erster zurück. Hab mich zwar auch am Grüngürtel abgesetzt, hatte aber auch den längsten Heimweg. War ein schöne Tour bei optimalem Wetter und nach ein paar geringfügigen Orientierungsproblemen  , die uns aber nicht aus der Ruhe gebracht haben, haben wir auch den schönen Trail am Langener Waldsee gefunden und genossen.
> Bei mir waren das jetzt 18 Punkte für rund 95 km und 250 hm. Jetzt leg ich erst mal die Beine hoch.



Respekt, respekt!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

Ich krieg ja Komplexe


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

95 Km ist ganz schööööööööööööön viel!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2007)

Wenn morgen die Sonne scheint will ich auch mal wieder Trails fahren 
Feldi, mal sehn obs noch geht - hoch sowie natürlich auch runter


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich krieg ja Komplexe



gegenüber dem daniel??? brauchst du nicht, der iss gut in form raucht nicht mehr so viel und fährt ständig. bei mir warens 60km 80hm und 3:20 fahrzeit.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 95 Km ist ganz schööööööööööööön viel!



Ansichtssache. Jetzt grad wärs ne Menge, im Sommer eher nicht. Vor allem bei der Flachheit  *großkotz*


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

ei gude hirsch!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2007)

auch von mir noch ein 

Ei gude wie! 

an alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gegenüber dem daniel??? brauchst du nicht, der iss gut in form raucht nicht mehr so viel und fährt ständig. bei mir warens 60km 80hm und 3:20 fahrzeit.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude hirsch!



Ei gude Maggo, alles klar....?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 95 Km ist ganz schööööööööööööön viel!


War doch bloß alles flaches gerolle. Müde jist man dann trotzdem, aber nach ´ner knackigen Taunus-Tour mit ordentlich Höhenmetern bin ich platter.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> War doch bloß alles flaches gerolle. Müde jist man dann trotzdem, aber nach ´ner knackigen Taunus-Tour mit ordentlich Höhenmetern bin ich platter.



Will auch mal mitfahren!!!!


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Will auch mal mitfahren!!!!



DU darfst IMMER mitfahren.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Februar 2007)

@Maggo       DU kannst mir an einem schönen Abend nach einer herlichen Tour bestimmt -ich bereite ein wenig das Menu vor - mein TVu.DVD-Recorder erklären.............. 
Werde mal I-Net Kataloge gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> DU darfst IMMER mitfahren.


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Maggo       DU kannst mir an einem schönen Abend nach einer herlichen Tour bestimmt -ich bereite ein wenig das Menu vor - mein TVu.DVD-Recorder erklären..............
> Werde mal I-Net Kataloge gucken



klaro.  lecker.....


----------



## fUEL (16. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> War doch bloß alles flaches gerolle. Müde jist man dann trotzdem, aber nach ´ner knackigen Taunus-Tour mit ordentlich Höhenmetern bin ich platter.


 

Kann bestätigen dass der Kater gestern die 1000hm mit hohem Trailanteil (auch bergauf ) ohne irgendeine Schwäche locker gefahren ist.  
Da krischt er die 100km flach schon extralogger zustande. War dann sozusagen Regenarationsausflug für ihn

Hört sich nach ner schönen Crosserstrecke an.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kann bestätigen dass der Kater gestern die 1000hm mit hohem Trailanteil (auch bergauf ) ohne irgendeine Schwäche locker gefahren ist.
> Da krischt er die 100km flach schon extralogger zustande. War dann sozusagen Regenarationsausflug für ihn.


 Na, da war die Runde heute aber doch schlauchender. Einfach schon von der Dauer waren das ja 1 1/2 h mehr. Ich dachte bei "vielen Höhenmetern" schon mehr an sowas, was ich letzten Monat mal gemacht habe.  



fUEL schrieb:


> Hört sich nach ner schönen Crosserstrecke an.


 Definitiv!   Hab leider keinen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

guude wie,
so, aach zurück und alles saubergemacht und uffgehängt (bis auf'Bike).
71,4 km, 4:07 un ØHF von 158.
Das ich die falsche (kurze) Stecke drin hatte, wurmt mich jetzt noch, so sind zwei weitere schöne trailige Stücke "auf der Strecke geblieben".
Aber jetzt ist die große Runde drin, damit des ned nochemol passierd.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...Hört sich nach ner schönen Crosserstrecke an.





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...
> Definitiv!   Hab leider keinen.



Ich würde mit Dir/Euch die große Runde gerne nochmal fahren, aber:
Kann man mit dem Crosser auch langsam fahren ? so um die 20 km/h ?
Oder haste en Haken am Crosser, wo isch misch einhänge kann ?


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich würde mit Dir/Euch die große Runde gerne nochmal fahren, aber:
> Kann man mit dem Crosser auch langsam fahren ? so um die 20 km/h ?
> Oder haste en Haken am Crosser, wo isch misch einhänge kann ?



beim frank kannste dich am rucksack festkrallen, der merkt davon niggs.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

Was habt Ihr den ausgelassen?
Langner Waldsee seid Ihr ja gefahren.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> will auch mal wieder raus, grad bei dem geilen wetter ...
> 
> ich hasse euch, die ihr alle da draussen unnerwegs seid und nicht mal ein fünkchen mitleid für die a****** bevölkerung aufbringe tut
> 
> ...


Das war heute urlaubsbedingte Ausnahme, ansonsten hab ich speziell Donnerstag-Nachmittags und Frei-Tags immer diese Komplexe und kann Dich daher gut verstehen. 
Trotzdem möchte ich Dich korrigieren: es war nicht geiles Wetter, es war Kaiserwetter .


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...und nach ein paar geringfügigen Orientierungsproblemen  , die uns aber nicht aus der Ruhe gebracht haben, ...


Danke für Deinen Kartenbeitrag; diese kartographische Ecke rechts unten muß ich mir noch holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Februar 2007)

Wer war denn alles dabei?


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr den ausgelassen?
> Langner Waldsee seid Ihr ja gefahren.


Die Trails am Bornbruchsee (südöstlich von Mörfelle) und am Oberwaldsee (östlich von Mörfelle). Und dann gibt es noch die relativ schöne Strecke am Gehspitzweiher (südwestlich von Neu-Isenburg) entlang. 

Achso, und die Treppen vom Bhf. Neu-Isenburg wären auch am Weg gewesen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer war denn alles dabei?


Daniel, Marco und Gerd (+ aaner mit hängender Zunge).


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Februar 2007)

Ich bin mal offline; muß en paar Dinge erledigen.


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

ich glaub ich fahr nochmal ne viertel stunde um die ecke checken obs tretlager immer noch knackt. bis gleich.


----------



## Maggo (16. Februar 2007)

@lugga: kommste jetzt morgen eigentlich?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Februar 2007)

es juckt...es juckt sogar ganz gewaltig.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Danke für Deinen Kartenbeitrag; diese kartographische Ecke rechts unten muß ich mir noch holen...


Naja, viel gebracht hats uns ja in dem Moment auch nicht.   Aber letztendlich sind wir dann doch da hin gekommen, wo wir hin wollten.  







 zusammen!


----------



## wissefux (17. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Das war heute urlaubsbedingte Ausnahme, ansonsten hab ich speziell Donnerstag-Nachmittags und Frei-Tags immer diese Komplexe und kann Dich daher gut verstehen.
> Trotzdem möchte ich Dich korrigieren: es war nicht geiles Wetter, es war Kaiserwetter .



... und das schlimmste ist, es bleibt auch noch so  

mich juckst gewaltig in den beinen. villeicht komm ich doch noch mal an diesem wochenende in den genuß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Das war heute urlaubsbedingte Ausnahme, ansonsten hab ich speziell Donnerstag-Nachmittags und Frei-Tags immer diese Komplexe und kann Dich daher gut verstehen.
> Trotzdem möchte ich Dich korrigieren: es war nicht geiles Wetter, es war Kaiserwetter .


Moin - und das wedder bleibt noch ne Weile bislang zumindest auch incl Donnerstach

unn ich arm sau muss widder nach München schaffe, wenigstens hat des vier Jahreszeiten nen anständigen Fitnessbereich, damit ich ned innroste du. 

und dann am nächste wochenend gehts schon widder nach Mailand, einfach z. Kotzengrad wo schee wedder iss muss mer so viel arw....e


Ciao dann muss noch packe.


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2007)

kaiserwetter.


----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin - und das wedder bleibt noch ne Weile bislang zumindest auch incl Donnerstach
> 
> unn ich arm sau muss widder nach München schaffe, wenigstens hat des vier Jahreszeiten nen anständigen Fitnessbereich, damit ich ned innroste du.
> 
> ...



Moje!

Wirklich gemein!  Aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten, mit mehr Zeit zum Biken!  

Dein Ständer hat uns super gute Dienste erwiesen!   Die Besitzerin des umsorgten Bikes wird es nach dem Frühstück sicherlich sofort testen wollen (wenn keine anderen Verpflichtungen rufen?)!  Wir haben Kurbeln, Kette und Kassette gewechselt, sowie Schaltung und Schaltzüge geölt. Jetzt läßt sich tatsächlich wieder jeder Gang schalten! Ging vorher gar nicht.  Sie muß wirklich bärige Kräfte haben: Vor dem Ölen habe ich mir beim Versuch den Umwerfer mittels des entsprechenden Hebels zu bewegen fast den Daumen abgebrochen...


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2007)

> Kurbeln


???


----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ???



Nach Crazys Recherche hatten wir die Deore Kurbeln als günstigste Lösung für neue Kettenblätter beschafft. Die paßten direkt auf das vorhandene Innenlager drauf!  Sie sehen ganz nett aus und sie wollte sie komplett drauf haben. Außerdem waren sie im Gegensatz zu den alten sauber.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. Februar 2007)

Moin, um 10 is Kindergeburtstag....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin, um 10 is Kindergeburtstag....



Wie alt wirsden?


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie alt wirsden?



genau und gibts topfschlagen??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Februar 2007)

Moin Moin!


----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau und gibts topfschlagen??



Wo müssen wir hinkommen: in die alte, oder in die neue?


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo müssen wir hinkommen: in die alte, oder in die neue?



ich komme nur wenns würstchen mit pommes gibt.punkt. und jehrpakete für den abend.


----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich komme nur wenns würstchen mit pommes gibt.punkt. und jehrpakete für den abend.



es darf aber nicht zu sehr im Magen liegen, ich muß heute noch zur After-Schaltungsworkshop-Besprechung zu gc!


----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2007)

Moin moin,

mensch heute ist fahren angesagt. Werde aber erst mal alleine durch die Gegend eiern. Muss erst mal prüfen, ob ich es nicht schon verlernt habe. 

Gut, dass ich gestern (Flughafen) nicht dabei war, das hätte ich nicht geschafft.

Gerd schon wach.  Werde nachher mal prüfen, ob Du da gestern gute a***** geleistet hast.   

Achja und noch was, man kann mit Frauen auch andere Dinge Nachts machen als mit Ihnen im Keller am Bike zu schrauben.  Versuch es mal.  
Viel Spass bei GC heute.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin - und das wedder bleibt noch ne Weile bislang zumindest auch incl Donnerstach
> 
> unn ich arm sau muss widder nach München schaffe, wenigstens hat des vier Jahreszeiten nen anständigen Fitnessbereich, damit ich ned innroste du.
> 
> ...



Ruf mich an wenn Dein Zimmerschlüssel nicht geht


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2007)

GC wird bei mir nix


----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin, um 10 is Kindergeburtstag....



Viel Spass und gute Nerven.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Februar 2007)

Morsche


caroka schrieb:


> ....
> Achja und noch was, man kann mit Frauen auch andere Dinge Nachts machen als mit Ihnen im Keller am Bike zu schrauben.  Versuch es mal.
> Viel Spass bei GC heute.


Boah eh,
steiler geht so ne Vorlach ja nimmer. Wenn da mal was is.....dann laßt es mich wissen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Februar 2007)

Gemoije Carsten!
find diese Einladung! auch ziemlich eindeutig vormuliert


----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> Boah eh,
> steiler geht so ne Vorlach ja nimmer. Wenn da mal was is.....dann laßt es mich wissen





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gemoije Carsten!
> find diese Einladung! auch ziemlich eindeutig vormuliert



Crazy, bei Dir verstehe ich es ja noch, aber Carsten war bei dem Schaltungsworkshop und sollte es eigentlich besser wissen!


----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> GC wird bei mir nix



Ich weiß!


----------



## fUEL (17. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ruf mich an wenn Dein Zimmerschlüssel nicht geht


 

Soll des heisse, des Du zu de Prinzessinensuiten  immer Zugang findest?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Soll des heisse, des Du zu de Prinzessinensuiten  immer Zugang findest?



Man könnte das so sagen....


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Crazy, bei Dir verstehe ich es ja noch, aber Carsten war bei dem Schaltungsworkshop und sollte es eigentlich besser wissen!


 auf welchem Schlauch steh ich jez ? (ggf. per PN)


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Februar 2007)

Moin nochmal extra für CR,
hierbei haben wir gestern an Dich gedacht 
Edit: Hier nicht mit dem Auto lang, dann klapps auch mit dem Führerscheinprüfer . Toi toi toi für Deine Prüfung.


----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2007)

Arachne Dein Postfach quillt über.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Moin nochmal extra für CR,
> hierbei haben wir gestern an Dich gedacht
> Edit: Hier nicht mit dem Auto lang, dann klapps auch mit dem Führerscheinprüfer . Toi toi toi für Deine Prüfung.



Die ist ja klasse


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Arachne Dein Post fach quillt über.


Stimmt. Mach mal Putz oder beantrage als Power-User en 500-PN-Postfach


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die ist ja klasse



Aber nehm mal 2-3 Schaltaugen mit, bis Du unten bist.


----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2007)

Ja..... ja..... ja.... ja.......ahhhh ......Gerd solch ein Höhepunkt am Morgen.   
Ich wusste gar nicht mehr, dass man mit seinem Bike auch fliegen kann. .wieder voll reintreten zu können und die Schaltung wie von Geisterhand. 
Ohhhh.....nochmal.......
Du denkst daran, dass Du Dir nochmal das Tretlager vornehmen musst. Ich mache es jetzt auch immer sauber, ich schwör.


----------



## fUEL (17. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja..... ja..... ja.... ja.......ahhhh ......Gerd solch ein Höhepunkt am Morgen.
> Ich wusste gar nicht mehr, dass man mit seinem Bike auch fliegen kann. .wieder voll reintreten zu können und die Schaltung wie von Geisterhand.
> Ohhhh.....nochmal.......
> Du denkst daran, dass Du Dir nochmal das Tretlager vornehmen musst. Ich mache es jetzt auch immer sauber, ich schwör.


 

is das noch jugendfrei??


----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja..... ja..... ja.... ja.......ahhhh ......Gerd solch ein Höhepunkt am Morgen.
> Ich wusste gar nicht mehr, dass man mit seinem Bike auch fliegen kann. .wieder voll reintreten zu können und die Schaltung wie von Geisterhand.
> Ohhhh.....nochmal.......
> Du denkst daran, dass Du Dir nochmal das Tretlager vornehmen musst. Ich mache es jetzt auch immer sauber, ich schwör.



Mist, was mache ich hier vor dem Bilsschirm???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Arachne Dein Postfach quillt über.





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Stimmt. Mach mal Putz oder beantrage als Power-User en 500-PN-Postfach



Is wieder (ein wenig) Platz.


----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> auf welchem Schlauch steh ich jez ? (ggf. per PN)



Auf einem, der mit a anfängt und aufhört!  Hallo bist Dun Plauscher?  Darüber hatten wir nach dem Workshop doch breit diskutiert. Der Kater hat uns in dieser Diskussion noch zur Zurückhaltung ermahnt...  Klingelt es jetzt? Sonst gibts wirklich `ne PN.


----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja..... ja..... ja.... ja.......ahhhh ......Gerd solch ein HÃ¶hepunkt am Morgen.
> Ich wusste gar nicht mehr, dass man mit seinem Bike auch fliegen kann. â¦â¦â¦.wieder voll reintreten zu kÃ¶nnen und die Schaltung wie von Geisterhand.
> Ohhhh.....nochmal.......
> Du denkst daran, dass Du Dir nochmal das Tretlager vornehmen musst. Ich mache es jetzt auch immer sauber, ich schwÃ¶r.



 Mit der fahr ich jetzt nicht mehr!  Was hab ich da nur angerichtet...  Die war vorher schon zu schnell!!!


----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> is das noch jugendfrei??



Klar.......er hat doch Deinen Ständer dafür gebraucht.


----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Klar.......er hat doch Deinen Ständer dafür gebraucht.



Alles in Deckung: caroka hat anscheinend `nen Cirkus voller Clown gefrühstückt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Moin nochmal extra für CR,
> hierbei haben wir gestern an Dich gedacht
> Edit: Hier nicht mit dem Auto lang, dann klapps auch mit dem Führerscheinprüfer . Toi toi toi für Deine Prüfung.



hehe, sieht nett aus.
Aber wieso nicht mitm Auto lang? Wozu lern ich denn in nem (pseudo-) Geländewagen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Februar 2007)

Caro, Gerd, Carsten, Marco: sind noch PNs offen


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auf einem, der mit a anfängt und aufhört!  Hallo bist Dun Plauscher?  Darüber hatten wir nach dem Workshop doch breit diskutiert. Der Kater hat uns in dieser Diskussion noch zur Zurückhaltung ermahnt...  Klingelt es jetzt? Sonst gibts wirklich `ne PN.


Brauch's Du's im Doppelpack ? 
Das einzig gemeinsame wäre das Workshop-Vorspiel mit Ständer, Schmiermitteln, Alkohol, schmutzigen Fingern und dicken Noppen auf'm 'Gummy-Nic', dann darauf achten, daß einem nicht die Luft ausgeht...


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja..... ja..... ja.... ja.......ahhhh ......Gerd solch ein Höhepunkt am Morgen.
> Ich wusste gar nicht mehr, dass man mit seinem Bike auch fliegen kann. .wieder voll reintreten zu können und die Schaltung wie von Geisterhand.
> Ohhhh.....nochmal.......
> Du denkst daran, dass Du Dir nochmal das Tretlager vornehmen musst. Ich mache es jetzt auch immer sauber, ich schwör.



@gerd: du hast nicht zufällig den sattel abgeschraubt??? ....*duckundjetztaberganzschnellweg*


----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Caro, Gerd, Carsten, Marco: sind noch PNs offen



Nö, zumindest nicht von Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Februar 2007)

Irgendwie rutschen die Posts immer mehr ins Zweideutige ab


----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: du hast nicht zufällig den sattel abgeschraubt??? ....*duckundjetztaberganzschnellweg*



Uuuups.....


----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Irgendwie rutschen die Posts immer mehr ins Zweideutige ab



Du siehst da noch `ne zweite Bedeutung???  -> Fielmann!


----------



## KillerN (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo ihr Taunusplauscher !  

Hat jemand Lust morgen ab Hoher Mark zu starten ? So ca. 11 Uhr (Zeit verhandelbar) ?

Geschwindingkeit langsam - mittel (verhandelbar  ).

Wäre cool wenn sich ein paar Mitfahrer finden lassen würden !!

Grüße
Jens

LMB Eintrag: Ist gemacht


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2007)

.


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .


Nu mach aber mal nen Punkt !


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Taunusplauscher !
> 
> Hat jemand Lust morgen ab Hoher Mark zu starten ? So ca. 11 Uhr (Zeit verhandelbar) ?
> 
> ...



morsche,

nett mal bei den nachbarn vorbei zu schauen, leider kann ich morgen nicht, da ich schon ganz früh morgens sekt drinken muss.


----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Taunusplauscher !
> 
> Hat jemand Lust morgen ab Hoher Mark zu starten ? So ca. 11 Uhr (Zeit verhandelbar) ?
> 
> ...



Lust habe ich bei diesem Wetter auf jeden Fall.  
Fühle mich aber noch nicht trailtauglich.  Vllt. komme ich zur Hohemark und fahre mit hoch, dann fahre ich aber heimwärts -> Mittagessen.

Nicht warten, laue Zusage


----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Irgendwie rutschen die Posts immer mehr ins Zweideutige ab



Gresy, es ist immer ganz, ganz wichtig das Kleingedruckte zu lesen, sonst kommt es ganz leicht zu Missverständnissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche,
> 
> nett mal bei den nachbarn vorbei zu schauen, leider kann ich morgen nicht, da ich schon ganz früh morgens sekt drinken muss.


 

Da tust de mer leid, für mich ende so Tache mit Migräne; no Alk before 6 oclock p.m. funktioniert jedoch.


wenns der aach so geht nem abbelsaft & sprudel, sieht so ähnlich aus und wirkt nicht


----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2007)

Wow, war das schön. Seit neuestem fahre ich nicht mehr sondern ich fliege.

Mensch Gerd, danke, danke, danke.  

Habe leider meine Lampe unterwegs verloren.


----------



## andy1 (17. Februar 2007)

werde morgen mal gegen 11 vorbeischauen wer so da rumhängt, wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe.
da ich so ein wenig im Trainingsfieber bin werde ich net ganz so langsam fahren, fahre evtl. meine Runde weiter, nur mal so gesagt.
Tja, trotz meines alten Radels was ich wahrscheinlich mit mir führe 

Bin dann mal die ganze Woche im Taunus etc. unterwegs während die Kollegen in Italien auf den Rennern untwerwegs sind, ich hoffe daher auf akzeptables Bike-Wetter. Hab Urlaub...
vielleicht will ja jemand die Tage auch mal mitbiken


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2007)

oh mein gott hier war ja die hölle los während wir duch den schönen taunus geeiert sind. wann soll ich das alles nur nachlesen??hilfe. ich muss schon wieder gleich weg.


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Da tust de mer leid, für mich ende so Tache mit Migräne; no Alk before 6 oclock p.m. funktioniert jedoch.
> 
> 
> wenns der aach so geht nem abbelsaft & sprudel, sieht so ähnlich aus und wirkt nicht



ich hab gottseidank keine migräne, wahrscheinlich mach ichs aber so wie empfohlen, dann kann ich vielleicht nachmiddachs noch ne runde treten.


----------



## Arachne (17. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wow, war das schön. Seit neuestem fahre ich nicht mehr sondern ich fliege.
> 
> Mensch Gerd, danke, danke, danke.
> 
> Habe leider meine Lampe unterwegs verloren.



Sag mir bitte, dass Du die LED meinst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte, dass Du die LED meinst!!!



Ja klar.   Das wäre ja sonst grausam.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie! 
wollte heute ja eigentlich mal wieder Trails unter die Räder nehmen, also mitm iggi auf richtung Atzelberg (wollens ja nicht gleich übertreiben) und erst mal über unseren schönen kleinen Nickel. Da stichts in de Nas, da schießts in de Kopp "da brennt doch was!" Erst mal weiter gefahren...weißer Rauch  bei uns im schöne kleine Wald  da hat irgendso ein Hängo mitten im Wald Feuerwerksfontänen in nen Ameisenhaufen geschmissen  geschätzte Größe 2,5m auf 3m! Übertrieben viel weißer Rauch, das ganze Ding hat noch geglüht und drum rum standen dicht an dicht die Bäume. In der Mitte schon alles total eingeäschert. Kurz beraten und wieder zurück gefahren - Feuerwehr angerufen. Polizei kam dann, war total begeistert Jugendliche anzutreffen und noch viel begeisterter das man da nur zu Fuss (oder mit dem Bike) hinkommt. Nachdem der Kerl mit der grüne Kapp das irgendwie verteilt hat, gesehn hat das die ganzen Wurzeln schon schwarz sind und es noch überall glüht wurd dann kurzerhand die Feuerwehr geholt. Wir durften wieder den Wegweißer spielen. Die haben dann mit vier Mann den ganzen Haufen großzügig verteilt und Kanisterweiße (mitm Auto kein durchkommen und kein See zum pumpen da) das Wasser beigeschafft. Bestimmt nen halben Meter tief haben die den Kram da raus geholt, so tief hat sich die Gluht reingefressen. War also mächtig Action hier im kleine Dorf und auf der geplanten Tour wurden dann immerhin 14km Wegweißen.


----------



## Maggo (17. Februar 2007)

wenn ihr den cops noch verklickert hättet, dass ihr zugunsten der verhinderung eines waldbrandes auf wpps verzichtet hätten die euch bestimmt zu idsteiner ehrenbürgern erklärt.

im ernst: find ich klasse, ne menge anderer leute hätten zwar den kopf geschüttelt aber nur um abends was zum erzählen zu haben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Februar 2007)

Die grünen ham uns gefragt wie wir da überhaupt hingekommen seinen
"na gefahren"
Ihr wisst aber schon das das Befahren des Waldes mit dem Fahrrad nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen gestattet ist?
"jau, ist doch n Weg - Wanderweg"
Hallo? Da vorne Fackelt vielleicht gleich der Wald ab und der macht sich um sowas sorgen...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die grünen ham uns gefragt wie wir da überhaupt hingekommen seinen
> "na gefahren"
> Ihr wisst aber schon das das Befahren des Waldes mit dem Fahrrad nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen gestattet ist?
> "jau, ist doch n Weg - Wanderweg"


Unsinn! Biken bzw. Radfahren allgemein fällt unter das Betretungsrecht und nicht unter das befahren mit (motorisierten) Fahrzeugen. Daher darf man auf Wegen, auch naturfesten Wegen (=Trails!) biken, sofern der Nässegrad (wg. Wegschäden) es zulässt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Februar 2007)

Gut zu wissen, danke Kater


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Februar 2007)

hey CR, nicht auf´m fasching? wie kommts?


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Februar 2007)

puh neue tastatur gekauft und obwohl ich schon vorher ne ergo-tastatur hatte ist es schon ne ganz schöne umstellung.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

nette stufen  soll am gardasee sein. hier das org. posting

LINK


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

und noch ein fettes bild...und bitte net mit mir schimpfen, ich freu mich nur schon wieder auf sonne und trockene trails...






org. posting thto -> LINK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Februar 2007)

guten morgen. schafft mal was, damits heut abend nach dem sektfrühstück  was zu lesen hab.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja klar.   Das wäre ja sonst grausam.


Shocking...puuuhhhhh.... 

Übrigens Lampe: Leuchtet sie Dir weit genug ? Hintergrund:
Die Birne hat 38° Austrittswinkel, gut für Trails (dafür weniger Leuchtweite, wenns schnell bergab geht)
die mit 24° leuchtet weiter, aber etwas "enger" als die 38°.
.... bring doch Deine Lampe mal mit (Batterie bring ich mit) dann können wir's mal vergleichen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Moin ihr Langschläfer 

hkn: so schön die Stufen auch sind, mit Bike darf man da nicht hin.


----------



## Maggo (18. Februar 2007)

gestern auf der tour haben wir unter einem markerschütterndem knack das bersten von tupper live und in farbe mitgekriegt. war genau dieselbe kiste die unser oberplauscher fährt. der iss jetzt bissi verunsichert.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gestern auf der tour haben wir unter einem markerschütterndem knack das bersten von tupper live und in farbe mitgekriegt. war genau dieselbe kiste die unser oberplauscher fährt. der iss jetzt bissi verunsichert.


urgghhh, wär ich auch. 
Fährst Du heute (z.B. am abend ) ne Runde ? Gestern hatte Schwiegervater Geburtstag; ich muß ein paar Alko-Kalorien abbauen .


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Das hört sich ja nicht gut an.  *chancenutz*
*@ Gerd:* ich denk es wird höchste Zeit für was aus Alu mit bissi mehr Federweg  so in etwa das doppeltehinten wäre schon ok


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Carsten: bin zwar nicht Maggo, aber nachdems ja gestern bei mir mit Tour leider nix wurde (wegen der Brandstifter) hatte ich angedacht heute mal z.b. den Feldi in Angriff zu nehmen. Zu gunsten des Plauschens wär ich ab Kriftel od. Hofheim aber auch gern bei anderen Sachen dabei


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Februar 2007)

Sorry, natürlich ist jeder angesprochen; familienbedingt gehts bei mir nach soeben erfolgter Abklärung ab 15:00 bis 18:00, max. 18:30 Uhr.
Wir könnten die zwei neuen Wege/Trails am Meisterturm fahren, die ich zwischendurch mal gefunden habe. Desweiteren unterhalb vom gr. Mannstein um den Staufen rum und oberhalb vom Kaisertempel (bei selbigen Wetter) trailig zurück nach Lorsbach und Hofheim. Treffen am Uhrtürmchen in Hofheim um 15:00.

O.K. ? Ich mach mal nen LMB.


----------



## caroka (18. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Sorry, natürlich ist jeder angesprochen; familienbedingt gehts bei mir nach soeben erfolgter Abklärung ab 15:00 bis 18:00, max. 18:30 Uhr.
> Wir könnten die zwei neuen Wege/Trails am Meisterturm fahren, die ich zwischendurch mal gefunden habe. Desweiteren unterhalb vom gr. Mannstein um den Staufen rum und oberhalb vom Kaisertempel (bei selbigen Wetter) trailig zurück nach Lorsbach und Hofheim. Treffen am Uhrtürmchen in Hofheim um 15:00.
> 
> O.K. ? Ich mach mal nen LMB.


Moin moin,

das hört sich sehr gut an. Kann aber nicht mit. Ich habe nämlich kein Bike mehr. 
Mein neues Hobby ist fliegen. 

Im Ernst: Ich habe dieses WE die Kinder und die sind zur Zeit sehr anhänglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Carsten: ich hab heut frei, heißt ich bin Zeitlich flexibel  15uhr klingt gut.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Im Ernst: Ich habe dieses WE die Kinder und die sind zur Zeit sehr anhänglich.


Mein Sohnemann auch, deshalb die Zeitbegrenzung .

Du noch schneller ? Dann seh ich künftig 2 x lange Haare am Horizont, die mir die Richtung weisen....


----------



## arkonis (18. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Sorry, natürlich ist jeder angesprochen; familienbedingt gehts bei mir nach soeben erfolgter Abklärung ab 15:00 bis 18:00, max. 18:30 Uhr.
> Wir könnten die zwei neuen Wege/Trails am Meisterturm fahren, die ich zwischendurch mal gefunden habe. Desweiteren unterhalb vom gr. Mannstein um den Staufen rum und oberhalb vom Kaisertempel (bei selbigen Wetter) trailig zurück nach Lorsbach und Hofheim. Treffen am Uhrtürmchen in Hofheim um 15:00.
> 
> O.K. ? Ich mach mal nen LMB.



ich bin dabei habe den Eintrag im LMB gesehen. D.h. Licht sollten wir auch mitbringen


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

moin ihr...

mal schauen ob ich mich heute zum biken erwärmen kann...weiß ja net wie es geht und alleine ist ja so ne sache...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

die LMB beschreibung würd ja passen...nu muss ich nur noch dahin kommen...


----------



## arkonis (18. Februar 2007)

Zug S2 -> Bahnhof Hofheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

hkn: das packst du schon irgendwie  dann lernen wir uns auch mal kennen.

wo ist eigentlich der Gerd?


----------



## Arachne (18. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin ihr Langschläfer
> 
> hkn: so schön die Stufen auch sind, mit Bike darf man da nicht hin.



bababababaaaa

darf man andere Treppen befahren???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

moin Gerd,
was is mit heut Nachmittag? Fährste mit?


----------



## Arachne (18. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gestern auf der tour haben wir unter einem markerschütterndem knack das bersten von tupper live und in farbe mitgekriegt. war genau dieselbe kiste die unser oberplauscher fährt. der iss jetzt bissi verunsichert.



Vermutete ich anfangs, stimmt aber nicht ganz. Es ist das Nachfolgemodell. Mitte letzten Jahres, als das neue Modell angekündigt wurde, habe ich mich noch ziemlich geärgert, dass ich das alte Modell habe! Das neue ist leichter.  Gestern fing ich an diese Haltung zu revidieren...  Allerdings wog der Unglücksfahrer 110kg.


----------



## Arachne (18. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja nicht gut an.  *chancenutz*
> *@ Gerd:* ich denk es wird höchste Zeit für was aus Alu mit bissi mehr Federweg  so in etwa das doppeltehinten wäre schon ok



Hört sich wirklich nicht gut an, aber wenn man bedenkt was ich mit meinem Rad mache und das SESL für mehr ausgelegt ist, reicht mir das völlig (auch noch in Zukunft)!


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Zug S2 -> Bahnhof Hofheim



hihi, der war gut...in schmitten gibts nur bus...na vielleicht kann ich ja meinen kumpel dazu bewegen mir sein auto zu leihen...der muss erstmal nach seinem totalausfall (fasching) heute nacht erstmal wieder erwachen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Der leiht dir sein Auto bestimmt gern, bei dem Wetter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Gerd: äusser dich doch mal zu der Tour nachher


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der leiht dir sein Auto bestimmt gern, bei dem Wetter



er muss aber halt erstmal aus dem koma aufwachen  .D


----------



## Arachne (18. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin Gerd,
> was is mit heut Nachmittag? Fährste mit?



Prinzipiell sehr gerne, aber...

1. bin ich noch von Do (1,5h), Fr (4h) und Sa (2,5h) platt,
2. immer noch ein wenig erkältet und
3. heute Mittag zur Krankenbetreuung beim Hirsch in Orschel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

ahso, ok.
Ist ja kein Problem, findet sich schon nochmal ne Gelegenheit. 
Was ist mitm Uwe? Maggo?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

Nils sitz bei mir in der Küche uns wir warten auf unsere besseren Hälften, dann gehts los, aber flach.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

ok, auto hab ich , mit cube telefoniert und nun noch fertig machen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Februar 2007)

Hi Luca, alte Fregatte, alles klar?!!!!!!


----------



## Maggo (18. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ahso, ok.
> Ist ja kein Problem, findet sich schon nochmal ne Gelegenheit.
> Was ist mitm Uwe? Maggo?



zu spät wieder heimgekommen wobei ich nach der ganzen kalorienzufuhr locker ne ordentliche tour hätte gebrauchen können *platz* wird zeit das es wieder länger lang hell bleibt....


----------



## wissefux (18. Februar 2007)

hier mal was für euren treppen fetisch  

http://espnbrasil.uol.com.br/planetaexpn/?id_programa=19&id_video=50&vercolunista=0#a_video

war heute, ich glaubs selbst noch net wirklich, tatsächlich mal 2 stunden aufm bike im taunus unnerwegs. plauscher hab isch kaanen getroffe, dafür aber 2 von den guten alten awb-lern   
herrliches wetter, kurze hosen und dünne windjacke und halbwegs trockene trails. so macht das langsam wieder spaß


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

so, ich bin wieder da, der Tacho sagt was um die 40km mit 860hm und 3h Fahrzeit  ich bin fertig, aber glücklich


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

so habe auch fertig...hab meinen tacho ja erst bei den treppen genullt...keine ahnung wie weit das vom parkplatz aus war...

spruch des tages -> mit flat-pedalen geht das  

hat spaß gemacht auch wenn ich mal wieder bergauf gebremst hab 

nur der sturz vom cube war net so doll.


----------



## Marsmann (18. Februar 2007)

moin leutes lasse mich auch mal wieder blicken hier(odfer besser gesagt lesen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nur der sturz vom cube war net so doll.



iss noch alles ganz?


----------



## Maggo (18. Februar 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> moin leutes lasse mich auch mal wieder blicken hier(odfer besser gesagt lesen)



ei


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss noch alles ganz?



Die Lampe und der Tachohalter. Knöchel, Oberschenkel und Hand beim Carsten selbst.


----------



## Maggo (18. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die Lampe und der Tachohalter. Knöchel, Oberschenkel und Hand beim Carsten selbst.



wie isses passiert?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Gesehen hab ichs nicht, bin ja auf Abfahrten recht häufig etwas weiter vorn. Aber er ist wohl mit ordentlich schmackes aufm Tacho irgendwie ins schlingern geraten und dann in voller Schräglage in den Hang geflogen. Hat dabei etwa nen halben Meter Baumrinde mit seinem Bremsgriff abgeschabt und durch den Handschuh seinen Finger zum Bluten gebracht. Richtig tragisch ist wohl nix passiert, aber richtig weh tut das erst heut Abend  Er konnte aber noch selbst weiter fahren  sowas wünscht man echt keinem  man darf erst gar nicht dran denken was hätte passieren können wenn er auf den abgebrochenen Baumstumpf gefallen wäre


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> man darf erst gar nicht dran denken was hätte passieren können wenn er auf den abgebrochenen Baumstumpf gefallen wäre




das stimmt wohl, war ganz schön knapp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gesehen hab ichs nicht, bin ja auf Abfahrten recht häufig etwas weiter vorn.



bist du?   ist aber wohl was wahres dran


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hi Luca, alte Fregatte, alles klar?!!!!!!



Alles bestens!



wissefux schrieb:


> hier mal was für euren treppen fetisch
> 
> http://espnbrasil.uol.com.br/planetaexpn/?id_programa=19&id_video=50&vercolunista=0#a_video



Im ersten Moment kam mir der Gedanke zum warmfahren nicht schlecht, aber es wird gegen ende ja anspruchsvoller. Prinzipiell würd ich aber sowas auch mal mitmachen    




wissefux schrieb:


> war heute, ich glaubs selbst noch net wirklich, tatsächlich mal 2 stunden aufm bike im taunus unnerwegs. plauscher hab isch kaanen getroffe, dafür aber 2 von den guten alten awb-lern
> herrliches wetter, kurze hosen und dünne windjacke und halbwegs trockene trails. so macht das langsam wieder spaß



In kurzen Hosen? Freitag High Noon war es mir viel zu kalt für kurze Hosen gewesen.  Ich bin halt doch en Warmduscher  

@MTK-Cube: Gute Besserung, schreib mal wie es Dir geht!


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> In kurzen Hosen? Freitag High Noon wäre es mir viel zu kalt für kurze Hosen gewesen.  Ich bin halt doch en Warmduscher



och ich bin ja auch lang lang gefahren..am anfang dachtge ich das ich doch zu dick angezogen wäre, aber nach dem temperatursturz auf 4°C war ich ganz froh


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och ich bin ja auch lang lang gefahren..am anfang dachtge ich das ich doch zu dick angezogen wäre, aber nach dem temperatursturz auf 4°C war ich ganz froh



Das wären dann zwei Warmduscher, mal sehen ob sich noch jemand outet


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Ich war auch froh das ich ne etwas dickere Jacke eingepackt habe als zuerst geplant.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich war auch froh das ich ne etwas dickere Jacke eingepackt habe als zuerst geplant.



und die Hosenlänge?


Wo seid Ihr denn gefahren?


Hab ganz vergessen Euch alle vom Nils zu Grüßen. Er will auch mal wieder mitfahren, sein neuer Job hat ihn aber momentan noch voll im Griff  daher hat er derzeit nur in Ausnahmefällen Zeit


----------



## Arachne (18. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> nur der sturz vom cube war net so doll.





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die Lampe und der Tachohalter. Knöchel, Oberschenkel und Hand beim Carsten selbst.





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gesehen hab ichs nicht, bin ja auf Abfahrten recht häufig etwas weiter vorn. Aber er ist wohl mit ordentlich schmackes aufm Tacho irgendwie ins schlingern geraten und dann in voller Schräglage in den Hang geflogen. Hat dabei etwa nen halben Meter Baumrinde mit seinem Bremsgriff abgeschabt und durch den Handschuh seinen Finger zum Bluten gebracht. Richtig tragisch ist wohl nix passiert, aber richtig weh tut das erst heut Abend  Er konnte aber noch selbst weiter fahren  sowas wünscht man echt keinem  man darf erst gar nicht dran denken was hätte passieren können wenn er auf den abgebrochenen Baumstumpf gefallen wäre





habkeinnick schrieb:


> das stimmt wohl, war ganz schön knapp...



  @Carsten: Gib der geschockten Plauscherseele bitte mal `nen Statusbericht durch!


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das wären dann zwei Warmduscher, mal sehen ob sich noch jemand outet



meine knie nehmen kälte immer gleich übel


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und die Hosenlänge?
> 
> 
> Wo seid Ihr denn gefahren?
> ...



bis auf cube sind wir alle hose lang gefahren...

rund um hofheim...ich fands prima, auch wenn am anfang es nur bergauf ging  ich und meine luft bzw. irgendwer hatte mir doch tatsächlich mal wieder den bremsanker angehängt 

waren dann ganz oben - fette aussicht!!!

und mit flat-pedalen geht das


----------



## caroka (18. Februar 2007)

@MTK-Cube
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. Februar 2007)

Meine Kleine war heute mit Treppenrattern.  Die wird mal gut.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Meine Kleine war heute mit Treppenrattern.  Die wird mal gut.



Ist se richtig die Treppen runtegefahren  Hast de kei Angst gehabt das was passiert


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bis auf cube sind wir alle hose lang gefahren...
> 
> rund um hofheim...ich fands prima, auch wenn am anfang es nur bergauf ging  ich und meine luft bzw. irgendwer hatte mir doch tatsächlich mal wieder den bremsanker angehängt
> 
> ...



Den Bremsanker hat ich am Freitag auch dabei  

Wo warst de denn ganz oben?


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Meine Kleine war heute mit Treppenrattern.  Die wird mal gut.



wenn ich net so ne faule sa* wäre, dann hätte ich auch noch die treppe an der kirche in hofheim mitgenommen. aber da hätte ich ja alles wieder hochschieben müßen - ich war zu der zeit grad froh das wir angehalten haben  

wobei CR wollte es ja net vormachen...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Den Bremsanker hat ich am Freitag auch dabei
> 
> Wo warst de denn ganz oben?



*lach* CR meinte irgendwann über Cube und mich -> macht mal die gummibänder von den bremshebeln...er ist ein wahrer scherzbold...ich mußte heute wirklich ne menge lachen...super runde...

tja wenn ich das nun wüßte...hab doch so löcher im kopp...halt ganz oben bei hofheim irgendwo...mit bank zum gucken und links so großen steinen und nen trail den wahre kerle mit sattel oben fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

Der Weg bis zur Kirche ist zeimlich steil, oder?

Wenn ja dann weiß ich welche Treppe, ich kenn aber keinen der sie schon gefahren wäre. Du würdest Sie fahren?

Hat Cracy das mit den Gummibändern beim Runterfahren gesagt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Das war der große Mannstein und das mit den Gummibändern bezog sich auf die Bergabperformence 

hab hier sogar n Bild von der Treppe die der hkn nicht getraute zu fahren  und das trotz der Flatpedale


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hat Cracy das mit den Gummibändern beim Runterfahren gesagt?



Woher wusstest du das


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Weg bis zur Kirche ist zeimlich steil, oder?
> 
> Wenn ja dann weiß ich welche Treppe, ich kenn aber keinen der sie schon gefahren wäre. Du würdest Sie fahren?
> 
> Hat Cracy das mit den Gummibändern beim Runterfahren gesagt?




naja so steil sah sie nicht aus...halt ziemlich lang, wenn man auf seine geschwindigkeit achtet sollte die aber zu meistern sein. mich hat eher das wieder hochkommen und das komischerweise keiner die anstalten machen wollte da runter zu fahren, abgehalten.

wobei - CR hat schon recht...ist bestimmt auch ne sache des trauens...aber ich denke die treppe sollte schon machbar sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das war der große Mannstein und das mit den Gummibändern bezog sich auf die Bergabperformence



jo, teilweise nass, matsch und ich keine ahnung wo es lang geht...da ist sicherlich noch platz nach oben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Das Problem an der Treppe ist der Auslauf unten (ne gute Bikelänge) und mein Material


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...da ist sicherlich noch platz nach oben.



davon bin ich überzeugt


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Treppe ist der Auslauf unten (ne gute Bikelänge) und mein Material



Du kannst doch auch auf der Treppe bremsen  

@HKN : Ist ja beruhigend das Du nicht dem Cracy davongefahren bist sondern er scheinbar Euch *schwitz*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Uwe: wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst  Ich will mitm hkn noch aufn Feldi, dann denke ich beurteilen zu können wer von uns die Nase bergab vorn hat


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

Nehmt Ihr mich mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

Wo gehts den runter? X-Trail?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

Nabend SDF


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Wenn die Beine sich morgen entsprechend fühlen werd ich evt morgen vormittag mal hochfahrn. Aber aufräumen muss ich auch noch, weiß also net so recht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Ich denke dem hkn würde der Atzelbergtrail spass machen, den will ich auch mal mit ihm/euch fahrn. Wenn der iggi und ich die Runde nochmal guiden fahren wir die eh. Aber das machen wir erst wenns wärmer und trockener is.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

Hmm, zu solchen Uhrzeiten kann ich nur Frei-Tags


Ich geh mal


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Na Abends hab ich ja was anderes zu tun. Aber Dienstag hätte ich wohl auch Zeit, Urlaub sei dank


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN : Ist ja beruhigend das Du nicht dem Cracy davongefahren bist sondern er scheinbar Euch *schwitz*



*lach* CR hat bergauf die ganze zeit wheelies gemacht...wirklich fordernd war es also für ihn nicht...ich war dankbar für jeden halt 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe: wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst  Ich will mitm hkn noch aufn Feldi, dann denke ich beurteilen zu können wer von uns die Nase bergab vorn hat



ich denke CR ist schon ein ziemlich schneller. denke das wird sehr eng...vielleicht ist er auch schneller. ich schiebs mal auf alter


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nehmt Ihr mich mit?



klar wenn du magst



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo gehts den runter? X-Trail?




boah das ihr alle wisst wie die wege heißen...nu wohn ich schon 15 jahre in unmittelbarer nachbarschft zum feldi und hab keine ahnung wie welcher weg heißt...ich fahr die nur! namen sind schall und rauch...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich schiebs mal auf alter



Ich denke das ist durch die 5cm mehr an Sofahaftigkeit mehr als ausgeglichen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wie die Wege sich nennen. Aber ich kenn vom Feldi eh nur einen Trial und der geht von ganz oben bis zur B8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist durch die 5cm mehr an Sofahaftigkeit mehr als ausgeglichen



ok dann ich auf deine pedale


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wie die Wege sich nennen. Aber ich kenn vom Feldi eh nur einen Trial und der geht von ganz oben bis zur B8



bei uns gibts ne B8? sowas


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Februar 2007)

ich geh mal vorn tv..machts mal gut vielleicht bis später...sport an der frsichen luft macht mich schon einwenig müde


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Februar 2007)

Ich geh dann mal direkt ins Bett, weil mich machen so ausflüge auch recht müde 
Machts gut bis morgen, gute Nacht


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> klar wenn du magst
> boah das ihr alle wisst wie die wege heißen...nu wohn ich schon 15 jahre in unmittelbarer nachbarschft zum feldi und hab keine ahnung wie welcher weg heißt...ich fahr die nur! namen sind schall und rauch...



Des Plauschens wegen versuch ich mir die Namen zu merken. Solang ich nur alleine rumgefahrn bin warn die mir auch egal. 

Ich meinte den Trail  vom Feldi zum Römerkastell.  Ich mach den Schiedsrichter 





habkeinnick schrieb:


> bei uns gibts ne B8? sowas



*kopfschüttel*


GN8 Ihr zwei


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nabend SDF



Nabend, auch wenn viele wieder abgemeldet sind. Musste irgendwie alles nachlesen. Das ist eine Menge Arbeit.

Endlich, die Bestätigung zur Teilnahme am La Palma 84km Mountainbike Marathon steht. Einzige Teilnamevoraussetzung ist Helm und herunterfahrbare Sattelstütze also nur was für Pussys. Ob die Veranstalter mich disqualifizieren werden, wenn ich hochlaufe?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Februar 2007)

@MTK-Cube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 : Gute Besserung, komm bald wieder auf die Beine/auf´s Rad!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Nabend, auch wenn viele wieder abgemeldet sind. Musste irgendwie alles nachlesen. Das ist eine Menge Arbeit.
> 
> Endlich, die Bestätigung zur Teilnahme am La Palma 84km Mountainbike Marathon steht. Einziger Teilnamevoraussetzung ist Helm und herunterfahrbare Sattelstütze also nur was für Pussys. Ob die Veranstalter mich disqualifizieren werden, wenn ich hochlaufe?



Da hast de Dir ja was vorgenommen. 
Der Veranstalter ist allerdings unverschämt, er benutzt das Wort Veteranen für Menschen über vierzig, das klingt schon nach "eigentlich schon ausgemustert aber lasse mer se hald nochmal middmache"  


..geh schlafen


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

Da is er ja, unsern Gestürzte.

Da bleib ich doch noch e verdel stünnche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

Hersch wieso sachst Du eigentlich gar nix


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Februar 2007)

Hi Kater,

wie war eure Tour gestern? Geiles Wetter! Das war (hoffentlich kimmt nichts mehr) ein kurzer Winter. WP bald Adele und der Spaß auf trockenen Wurzeltrails kann beginnen.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..geh schlafen



ei ich geh dann doch mal


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da hast de Dir ja was vorgenommen.
> Der Veranstalter ist allerdings unverschämt, er benutzt das Wort Veteranen für Menschen über vierzig, ...



Ja, zu dieser Sorte Opis ab 40 gehöre ich ab diesem Jahr auch. Komisch in der Leichtathletik ists mit den ab 40ern noch schlimmer, dort heißen wir Senioren ... als ob ich bereits Rente beziehe?!?

International ist der richtige Ausdruck MASTER. Das gefällt mir schon besser.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hersch wieso sachst Du eigentlich gar nix



Bin nachdenklich


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin nachdenklich




Sch**** 




Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin nachdenklich



Hi Hersch, war Arachne auf dem Geburtstag mit Topfschlagen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sch****
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja alles nicht so einfach  Muß noch so einiges anschaffen, hab noch kein I-Net  des wegen pendel ich noch, das ist Kacke 
Schön war heute, daß ich meinen RH nach ca. 4Wochen mal wieder ausgeführt habe  War ein schöner Tag...................


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Hersch, war Arachne auf dem Geburtstag mit Topfschlagen?



Natürlich  Aber er hat bisher nicht getroffen und sucht noch rutschend und schlagend........


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Februar 2007)

N'abend zusamme,
hat ein bischen länger gedauert, weil erstmal Sohnemann dran war und ich es ihm versprochen hatte.
War ne schöne Tour ... bis es mich etwas aus den Angeln gehoben hat. Aus meiner "Brille":
Auf dem Trail von Eppstein nach Lorsbach kurz vor Ortseingang Lorsbach gehts zur Landstraße hin gut ab. Da bin ich bei ca. 25-30 km/h wohl wg. Matsch ins Schlingern gekommen und schräg nach rechts bergabseitig in die Botanik geflogen. Gemäß der Datenaufzeichnung war nach 20,6 km/h eine "Nullstelle". Nach so 2m haben 3-4 ca. 3 cm dicke Bäumchen die Rolle des Airbag's übernommen. Danach sahen die etwas geschält aus. Immerhin ist dem Edge nix passiert, nur die eine Lampe is hin .
Ohne Helm sollte man nie fahren; ich hab ne leichte Schürfung überm Auge und auf der "Platte", da der Helm wohl irgendwelche Kräfte noch auf die Haut gebracht hat. Ohne Helm wäre das wohl übler ausgegangen, auch wenn dem Helm äußerlich nichts anzusehen ist.
Meine linke Schulter und ein paar Rippen links fühlen sich mehr oder weniger verbogen an, der Zeigefinger is dick (vllt. wollte ich noch zurückschalten) und beim Oberschenkel is mir noch nicht klar, ob es an den Bergen lag oder von der Landung herrührt, das ich Mühe hab, vom Sitz aufzustehen. Mal schaun wie's sich morsche anfühlt.

Morgen wird's wohl nix mit biken, da ich einiges erledigen muß. Aber hat jemand Dienstag Zeit Lust Muße ??? (ich geh mal optimistisch von aus, daß ich biken kann)

Edit: Danke für die guten Wünsche; rein statistisch war ich halt mal irgendwann dran.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da is er ja, unsern Gestürzte.
> Da bleib ich doch noch e verdel stünnche





Lucafabian schrieb:


> ei ich geh dann doch mal


Nach 4 Minuten ! 
Zählt Du das mit den WP-Punkten auch so ? Dann wunnerd misch nix mähr.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Natürlich  Aber er hat bisher nicht getroffen und sucht noch rutschend und schlagend........


Beschwerd sich da die Nachbarschaft (insbes. untendrunter) nicht schon ???

Edit: Haste en paar Knieschoner für ihn ?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Februar 2007)

Alles Gute, Carsten     Laß Dich pflegen    Es trifft wohl jeden mal......
Aber das macht uns nur noch härter und verrückter...


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist ja alles nicht so einfach... hab noch kein I-Net



Bei mir in der Gegend ist jemand so frei und lässt sein WLAN völlig offen. So einen müsste es auch in deiner Gegend geben. Da kann man etwas abzweigen bis die Telekom sich bequemt DSL einzurichten.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Beschwerd sich da die Nachbarschaft (insbes. untendrunter) nicht schon ???
> 
> Edit: Haste en paar Knieschoner für ihn ?



Sind alle schon wech     

Knieschoner..............des is dochen richtigen Kerlche....


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> N'abend zusamme,



Nabend MTK-Cube

Stürzen ist des Fahrers Leid. Lass dich pflegen!!! 

Aber wie lautet ein altes Sprichwort: "Was nicht tötet, härtet ab."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das wären dann zwei Warmduscher, mal sehen ob sich noch jemand outet


Nix Warmduscher (nur Heizsohlen )


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ja, zu dieser Sorte Opis ab 40 gehöre ich ab diesem Jahr auch. Komisch in der Leichtathletik ists mit den ab 40ern noch schlimmer, dort heißen wir Senioren ... als ob ich bereits Rente beziehe?!?
> 
> International ist der richtige Ausdruck MASTER. Das gefällt mir schon besser.


In Kiedrich darf/muss ich seit letztem Jahr mit 30 als Senior I starten! Da fühlt man sich doch wirklich alt, oder?  

Tour gestern war aus meiner Sicht ganz hübsch bis halt auf das Malheur mit dem gebrochenen Rahmen bei einem Gast. Für unparteiische Meinungen mußt du da Gerd und Maggo fragen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Nabend MTK-Cube
> 
> Stürzen ist des Fahrers Leid. Lass dich pflegen!!!
> 
> Aber wie lautet ein altes Sprichwort: "Was nicht tötet, härtet ab."


Danke, meine Misses hat gleich die Apotheke rausgeholt, geprüht, gesalbt, etc. nur bei den Kompressen hab ich dann mein Veto eingelegt .

Oder: "Was nicht tötet, macht nächstemal vorsichtiger"


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Edit: Danke für die guten Wünsche; rein statistisch war ich halt mal irgendwann dran.



na dann drück ich mal die daumen das nix wirklich kaputt ist an deinem körper  hoffentlich bist du nicht genauso geil wie ich und hast auch medizin studiert *lach* wenn morgen noch nicht dolle weh tut, sollte man nen arzt in die nähere auswahl nehmen  .D


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Aber das macht uns nur noch härter und verrückter...



na dann muss man ja bald aufpassen


----------



## Arachne (19. Februar 2007)

"Dem *dada* sei ein trulala, trulala, trulala, dem *dada* sei ein trulala, tru la laaaa!!!"


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Danke, meine Misses hat gleich die Apotheke rausgeholt, geprüht, gesalbt, etc. nur bei den Kompressen hab ich dann mein Veto eingelegt .
> 
> Oder: "Was nicht tötet, macht nächstemal vorsichtiger"



ach vorsichtig...wir hatten doch ne "angepasste" fahrweise für die witterung    vorsichtiger geht also kaum noch


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Februar 2007)

alles gute zum geburtstag CR...endlich volljährig...


----------



## Arachne (19. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist se richtig die Treppen runtegefahren  Hast de kei Angst gehabt das was passiert



Ich hab ein paar mal die Luft angehalten: Sie ist immer ganz dicht am Geländer gefahren. Wollte sich wohl im Bedarfsfall daran festhalten!  Sie ist sie richtig herunter gefahren. Sogar lange Treppen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar mal die Luft angehalten: Sie ist immer ganz dicht am Geländer gefahren. Wollte sich wohl im Bedarfsfall daran festhalten!  Sie ist sie richtig herunter gefahren. Sogar lange Treppen!!!


Haben die Bike-Video's eingentliche ne Altersbeschränkung ? Hat da mal jemand nach geguggd ?  (heftig, heftig ...)


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Februar 2007)

Jesses na....


 *Alles* *Gute* *zu* *Deinem Geburtstag.* 


Wann wird der Lappen abgeholt ?

Bis "die Tage" 

​


----------



## Arachne (19. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Hersch, war Arachne auf dem Geburtstag mit Topfschlagen?





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Natürlich  Aber er hat bisher nicht getroffen und sucht noch rutschend und schlagend........



Freut mich, wenn ihr Spaß habt!


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Februar 2007)

GN8

bin schon wieder zu lang wach...wollte doch schon vor 2 stunden schlafen...


----------



## Arachne (19. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> In Kiedrich darf/muss ich seit letztem Jahr mit 30 als Senior I starten! Da fühlt man sich doch wirklich alt, oder?
> 
> Tour gestern war aus meiner Sicht ganz hübsch bis halt auf das Malheur mit dem gebrochenen Rahmen bei einem Gast. Für unparteiische Meinungen mußt du da Gerd und Maggo fragen.



Ich fand die Tour toll!  Endlich mall wieder auf dem Feldi.  Wir sind den Viktoriatrail bis zum Tempel hoch, durchs Reichenbachtal, vom Fuchstanz zum Trafohäuschen (war ein bisschen hektisch...  ), den Wiesenweg hoch zum Feldi, X-Trail zum Kastel (hier war ich ein wenig unkonzentriert), den Rotes-Kreuz-Trail zum Eselseck, um den Romberg (hier zerbrach der Carbonrahmen unter lautem Splittern!  ) und dann direkt über Falkenstein zur Hohemark.


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fand die Tour toll! ....X-Trail zum Kastel (hier war ich ein wenig unkonzentriert)



 (auch) Bodenprobe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Februar 2007)

Guude N8 @all.

(die Antwort les ich ja vllt. morgen)


----------



## Arachne (19. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> (auch) Bodenprobe



Jap, aber nur ganz leicht.  Habe mich wohl vorher ein wenig zu sehr verausgabt...


----------



## Maggo (19. Februar 2007)

Alles Gute lieer CR zur Volljährischkeit. Auf das Deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehn und Du trotzdem immer noch was zu träumen hast. Lass Dich schön feiern und treibs ordentlich wild.


----------



## Maggo (19. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jap, aber nur ganz leicht.  Habe mich wohl vorher ein wenig zu sehr verausgabt...



sah ganz witzig aus. sorry.


----------



## Maggo (19. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> In Kiedrich darf/muss ich seit letztem Jahr mit 30 als Senior I starten! Da fühlt man sich doch wirklich alt, oder?
> 
> Tour gestern war aus meiner Sicht ganz hübsch bis halt auf das Malheur mit dem gebrochenen Rahmen bei einem Gast. Für unparteiische Meinungen mußt du da Gerd und Maggo fragen.



mir hatte die tour zuviele hm bergauf und zuwenig bergab. 

spaß beiseite, die tour war toll, ich lasse mich aber auch recht schnell für wege die ich nicht kenne begeistern, und derer gibts bekanntlich einige. zurück an der hohemark hab ich ZWEI schlitzer an meinem reifen feststellen dürfen, nicht weiter tragisch weil die eh runter müssen und ich jetzt ein argument habe mal den mibro zu probieren.


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2007)

cr  

moin @all


----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2007)

Fischbach HELAU
Fischbach HELAU
Fischbach HELAU

Boh, ich muss misch schonn ema eistimme, sonst pack isch des heud ned.








Abber es gibbt ja heud noch was scheenes:

   Alles Gude zum Gebortsdach   

Treibst ned so wild, denk dran bisdn Plauscher .


----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist se richtig die Treppen runtegefahren  Hast de kei Angst gehabt das was passiert


Isch derf nur ned hiegugge dann gehds.


----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn ich net so ne faule sa* wäre, dann hätte ich auch noch die treppe an der kirche in hofheim mitgenommen. aber da hätte ich ja alles wieder hochschieben müßen - ich war zu der zeit grad froh das wir angehalten haben
> 
> wobei CR wollte es ja net vormachen...


 Die trebbe am Kapellsche......
 Des liet ned da dran das de e faul Sa* bist.


----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* CR meinte irgendwann über Cube und mich -> macht mal die gummibänder von den bremshebeln...er ist ein wahrer scherzbold...ich mußte heute wirklich ne menge lachen...super runde...
> 
> tja wenn ich das nun wüßte...hab doch so löcher im kopp...halt ganz oben bei hofheim irgendwo...mit bank zum gucken und links so großen steinen und nen trail den wahre kerle mit sattel oben fahren


De Mannstein....
Da jogg ich immer..................immer weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Fischbach HELAU
> Fischbach HELAU
> Fischbach HELAU



als was gehste denn  ? als plauscherin ?  

bei mir wirds wohl nix mit fischbach helau dies jahr ...


----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> klar wenn du magst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bisd du mir symbatisch. 
isch merg mir die name ned, dass isch ned weis was mir bevorstehd.


----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Nabend, auch wenn viele wieder abgemeldet sind. Musste irgendwie alles nachlesen. Das ist eine Menge Arbeit.
> 
> Endlich, die Bestätigung zur Teilnahme am La Palma 84km Mountainbike Marathon steht. Einzige Teilnamevoraussetzung ist Helm und herunterfahrbare Sattelstütze also nur was für Pussys. Ob die Veranstalter mich disqualifizieren werden, wenn ich hochlaufe?


----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist ja alles nicht so einfach  Muß noch so einiges anschaffen, hab noch kein I-Net  des wegen pendel ich noch, das ist Kacke
> Schön war heute, daß ich meinen RH nach ca. 4Wochen mal wieder ausgeführt habe  War ein schöner Tag...................


----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> N'abend zusamme,
> hat ein bischen länger gedauert, weil erstmal Sohnemann dran war und ich es ihm versprochen hatte.
> War ne schöne Tour ... bis es mich etwas aus den Angeln gehoben hat. Aus meiner "Brille":
> Auf dem Trail von Eppstein nach Lorsbach kurz vor Ortseingang Lorsbach gehts zur Landstraße hin gut ab. Da bin ich bei ca. 25-30 km/h wohl wg. Matsch ins Schlingern gekommen und schräg nach rechts bergabseitig in die Botanik geflogen. Gemäß der Datenaufzeichnung war nach 20,6 km/h eine "Nullstelle". Nach so 2m haben 3-4 ca. 3 cm dicke Bäumchen die Rolle des Airbag's übernommen. Danach sahen die etwas geschält aus. Immerhin ist dem Edge nix passiert, nur die eine Lampe is hin .
> ...



Uh, schön, dass nicht mehr passiert ist. Du denkst schon wieder ans fahren.


----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2007)

.

Edit: habb isch aach ma en Pungt gemacht.


----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> als was gehste denn  ? als plauscherin ?
> 
> bei mir wirds wohl nix mit fischbach helau dies jahr ...


Des iss doch kaa verkleidung fer misch, isch binn doch werklisch a . abber isch waas es noch ned.


----------



## Arachne (19. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sah ganz witzig aus. sorry.



Was ich zu eurer Unterhaltung nicht alles tue...  

Meinen Rahmen würde ich z.B. nicht zerbrechen! Ihr hatte nach dem Bruch aber auch so viele gute Ratschläge für mich...


----------



## Arachne (19. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch derf nur ned hiegugge dann gehds.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> als was gehste denn  ? als plauscherin ?
> 
> bei mir wirds wohl nix mit fischbach helau dies jahr ...



isch wolld misch als Radfahrer verkleide, ob isch des hiegrigg?  Zum Glück muß isch abbä ned nach Fischbach!


----------



## Arachne (19. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bisd du mir symbatisch.
> isch merg mir die name ned, dass isch ned weis was mir bevorstehd.



tM!






flitz......


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Februar 2007)

Hier kommen Glückwünsche zu Deinem 18. 
Bastian, ich wünsch Dir alles gute zum Geburtstag. Lass es heute mal so richtig krachen und Dich von niemanden Ärgern.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar mal die Luft angehalten: Sie ist immer ganz dicht am Geländer gefahren. Wollte sich wohl im Bedarfsfall daran festhalten!  Sie ist sie richtig herunter gefahren. Sogar lange Treppen!!!



Ihr müßt wissen was Ihr tut  



Arachne schrieb:


> Jap, aber nur ganz leicht.  Habe mich wohl vorher ein wenig zu sehr verausgabt...



Dich würd ich ja als Risikofreudig einstufen  

@MTK-Cube: Gude Besserung Carsten, das höhrt sich ja nicht so gut an.

Ich hab für morgen nen Tag Urlaub beantragt, würde also gegebenenfalls mitfahren. Mal sehen was mein Schwetzer dazu sagt, der pennt noch und muß sich von seiner nicht erledigten Arbeit von Freitag in Genf erholen  



Guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Februar 2007)

Moin Moin,
danke für die Glückwünsche, bisher kracht hier noch gar nix, ausser vllt die Frühstücksbrötchen beim aufschneiden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Februar 2007)

Ist ja nicht so schön da draussen  da lass ich die Geburtstags-eröffnungs-Feldbergtour wohl doch sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Februar 2007)

iss doch top wetter, vielleicht kein kaiserwetter aber wenigstens trocken.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Februar 2007)

Bei uns hats geregnet  aber jetzt is eh schon zu spät, wollte ja um 12:30 zum Mittagessen wieder da sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so schön da draussen  da lass ich die Geburtstags-eröffnungs-Feldbergtour wohl doch sein...




Kaum is er volljährig wird er zum Weichei


----------



## Maggo (19. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kaum is er volljährig wird er zum Weichei



wer im schlachthaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit schweinen werfen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Februar 2007)

Ich war gestern der einzige ohne Schutzblech  aber auch nur, weil ichs in der eile vergessen habe


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer im schlachthaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit schweinen werfen.



Ich sitz nicht im Schlachthaus, ich bin der Metzger  



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich war gestern der einzige ohne Schutzblech  aber auch nur, weil ichs in der eile vergessen habe



War gestern auch ohne unterwegs, Gewichtzumahme beim Bike mindestens ein bis zwei Kilo und da will ich mal nicht von dem Dreck reden der sich letztendlich in meinem Magen angesammelt hat


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Februar 2007)

Aber schee wars trotzdem!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aber schee wars trotzdem!



Das auf jeden Fall! Allein schon die Gesellschaft


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Februar 2007)

Lieber Sebastian, alles Gute zur Volljährigkeit! Feier schön,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  aber denk dran: Die besten Jahre hast du jetzt hinter dir!


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Februar 2007)

ups hatte ich ja ganz vergessen...moin ihr plauscher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Lieber Sebastian, alles Gute zur Volljährigkeit! Feier schön,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kater.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Februar 2007)

Meine besten Jahre haben doch im August 06 erst angefangen, da hab ich die Plauscher kennen gelernt


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Meine besten Jahre haben doch im August 06 erst angefangen, da hab ich die Plauscher kennen gelernt


----------



## Arachne (19. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Meine besten Jahre haben doch im August 06 erst angefangen, da hab ich die Plauscher kennen gelernt



 Brav! 



Ob er das heute Abend auch noch sagt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Februar 2007)

Hab hier so ne Schachtel, da steht "GARMIN eTrex Legend" drauf  *freu*


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab hier so ne Schachtel, da steht "GARMIN eTrex Legend" drauf  *freu*



cool was du so alles bekommst


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab hier so ne Schachtel, da steht "GARMIN eTrex Legend" drauf  *freu*


Uiiiiiii, wer hat denn da Sorgen, daß Du auch ja immer heimfindest ? 
Freut mich für Dich.

Edit : "Morsche" zusamme.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Edit : "Morsche" zusamme.



gude...und tut´s noch weh?


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude...und tut´s noch weh?


hier und da ... jo. Ich war heute morgen doch noch mal beim Arzt. 5 Stunden habe ich dort abgesessen . Aber es ist nichts gebrochen oder angeknackst; immerhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Meine besten Jahre haben doch im August 06 erst angefangen, da hab ich die Plauscher kennen gelernt


----------



## Maggo (19. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Meine besten Jahre haben doch im August 06 erst angefangen, da hab ich die Plauscher kennen gelernt



nö, da haben WIR sie gegründet. keine falsche bescheidenheit.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Februar 2007)

auch nett

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4la1iWYOvU&mode=related&search=


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> hier und da ... jo. Ich war heute morgen doch noch mal beim Arzt. 5 Stunden habe ich dort abgesessen . Aber es ist nichts gebrochen oder angeknackst; immerhin.




hätte mich nicht gewundert wenn da was angeknackst gewesen wäre  ...
bei dem sturz.. da hast du verdammt glück gehabt


----------



## arkonis (19. Februar 2007)

von mir auch Glückwunsch Crazy, mit 18 haste noch viel vor dir. Aber 18 ist der erste Meileinstein auf dem Weg in die Selbständigkeit. 
Bei dem GPS brauchst du aber noch ne TOPO Karte, sag bescheid falls du eine brauchst .


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Februar 2007)

@Cracy: War ein schöner Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Februar 2007)

jo CR, prima abend.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Februar 2007)

sowas hab ich euch doch glatt heute von nem anderen trial video erzählt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBhHWBgc_FI&mode=related&search=

aber das erste ist noch mehr der hammer


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Februar 2007)

GN8

man, seid ihr alle müde *lach* wohl zuviel gefuttert


----------



## Arachne (20. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8
> 
> man, seid ihr alle müde *lach* wohl zuviel gefuttert



ich ned! Du? Was heißt hier überhaupt müde???


----------



## Arachne (20. Februar 2007)

@CR: War schön!


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich ned! Du? Was heißt hier überhaupt müde???



du hast ja die handbewegung zum mund gemacht...nicht ich


----------



## Arachne (20. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du hast ja die handbewegung zum mund gemacht...nicht ich



damit habe ich bestimmt nur Futter zum Mund geführt.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Februar 2007)

bestimmt  so nu bin ich aber wirklich weg...


----------



## caroka (20. Februar 2007)

Moin moin,

C-R das war wirklich ein super Abend und lecker   noch dazu.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2007)

MoinMoin, freut mich das es euch gefallen hat 
Mir hat der Abend auch supergut gefallen  ihr dürft öfter kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> MoinMoin, freut mich das es euch gefallen hat
> Mir hat der Abend auch supergut gefallen  ihr dürft öfter kommen



Moje!

Gehts wieder?!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje!
> 
> Gehts wieder?!



En gude zusammen,
hab ich irgendwas verpasst oder wieso wird hier gefragt ob es wieder geht?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2007)

Gerd: dein PN.fach ist voll


----------



## Arachne (20. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: dein PN.fach ist voll



ist wieder ein wenig Platz.


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Februar 2007)

Morsche zusamme,
war ein schöner Abend und gib bitte ein Kompliment an die Köchin(nen?)  weiter 

.



Arachne schrieb:


> ist wieder ein wenig Platz.


Sammelst Du Beweise


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Februar 2007)

Ich war heute morgen mit dem Bike Brötchen holen. Flache Strecken (Flughafen) könnten demnach gehen.


----------



## Maggo (20. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich war heute morgen mit dem Bike Brötchen holen. Flache Strecken (Flughafen) könnten demnach gehen.



ich muss mich heut abend um meine madame kümmern  die liegt mit grippe im bett und iss bestimmt froh wenn ihr nachher jemand nen tee oder ne suppe macht. von daher scheide ich heute leider aus.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Februar 2007)

morsche...gude und so nen kram


----------



## fUEL (20. Februar 2007)

Guude zusamme
@ cr nochmals nachträglich alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstach

@ mtkcube Guude Besserung  und w x ( werd xsund)

Da ich ja recht selten breche sollte ich mir nen neuen Nickname suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich war heute morgen mit dem Bike Brötchen holen. Flache Strecken (Flughafen) könnten demnach gehen.



Fabienne wird auch grad krank und ich muß heut auf jedenfall bis 17:00 arbeiten. Bei mir wirds also auch nix!


----------



## Maggo (20. Februar 2007)

hier gibts übrigens bilders und bericht von dem armen kerl der am samstag den schaden hatte.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=263720


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fabienne wird auch grad krank und ich muß heut auf jedenfall bis 17:00 arbeiten. Bei mir wirds also auch nix!


Gute Besserung an Fabienne, pflesch'se gud


----------



## saharadesertfox (20. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Meine besten Jahre haben doch im August 06 erst angefangen, da hab ich die Plauscher kennen gelernt



Deine besten Jahre sollten noch kommen! Auch herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir.


----------



## Arachne (20. Februar 2007)

War gerade nochmal in Eltville. Mittlerweile ist es zwar dunkel, kam aber gerade noch bei Helligkeit zurück.  Es ist echt toll, wie lange es schon wieder hell bleibt!  Sowohl heute Mittag, als auch heute Abend war die Temperatur zwar kühl, aber so, dass man mit Unterhemd und dicker Jacke fahren konnte. 

Liegt ihr aufgrund des gestrigen opulenten Mahles alle noch im Koma?


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Februar 2007)

ey des war so legger!!!!!!! der We****  könnte eig jede Woche 18 werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Februar 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ey des war so legger!!!!!!! der We****  könnte eig jede Woche 18 werden..



Wär echt beinhart!  Wo muß man den Antrag einreichen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie!

Gerd, Carsten: wann bekomm ich meinen Grundkurs in Garmin? 

hab mich heut gelegt und natürlich nur die Arme ham was abbekommen


----------



## Arachne (20. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> hab mich heut gelegt und natürlich nur die Arme ham was abbekommen



bei was?

wieviel?


----------



## Maggo (20. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Liegt ihr aufgrund des gestrigen opulenten Mahles alle noch im Koma?



bin eben echt kurz eingepennt. ich glaub ich werde heut ned mer alt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2007)

konnte nem Kyrill-Opfer nicht weit genug ausweichen und der hat mir dann bei voller Fahrt den Lenker um 120° eingeschlagen, bin dann ca. 5-6m aufm Hintern durchn Schlamm gerutscht und hab ne 5cm tiefe, 50cm lange Furche mitm Arm innen Boden gezogen. Irgendwo war da wohl n Stein, auf jeden Fall hab ich n mini- Kratzer am linken Unterarm, aber dem Garmin is nix passiert, also alles halb so wild.

Gerd: wie mach ich das sich was tut wenn der Garmin am PC hängt?


----------



## Arachne (20. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Gerd: wie mach ich das sich was tut wenn der Garmin am PC hängt?



mit welchem Programm?

usb?


----------



## arkonis (20. Februar 2007)

du brauchst MAPSource um die Detailkarten auf das Garmin zu übertragen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2007)

Mit ohne Programm 
Ich will nix drauf machen, ich will mir am Bildschirm angucken wo ich war!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2007)

Kein USB, ist son dickes Kabel, 4-polig fürm Garmin, 9 Löcher für annen PC wo ich nur eine Stelle hab wos reinpasst.


----------



## Arachne (20. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mit ohne Programm
> Ich will nix drauf machen, ich will mir am Bildschirm angucken wo ich war!



hast Du wenigstens die top 50 da? Da ist das Programm GPStrans dabei. Das kannst Du Dir aber auch von der fugawi-Side herunterladen. Auf welchen Karten willst Du Dir Deinen Track denn anschauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (20. Februar 2007)

dafür brauchst du auch Karten. Dabei sollten auch Pixelkarten genügen. Die kannst du selber scanen (aufwendig) oder du besorgst dir gleich MagicMap Topo.


----------



## arkonis (20. Februar 2007)

da ist gute Lektüre
http://kanadier.gps-info.de/a-gpsseite.htm


----------



## arkonis (20. Februar 2007)

bin gerade dabei den Track vom Sonntag zu bearbeiten und Optimierungen zwecks mehr Höhenmeter vorzunehmen  leider läst sich ein Track nicht bearbeiten wie eine Route oder gibt es da einen Trick?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Februar 2007)

Gerd: wann ist die nächste möglichkeit wo du mir mal MagicMaps geben kannst=  dachte das geht auch so irgendwie...


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... aber dem Garmin is nix passiert, also alles halb so wild.


Man lernt schnell Prioritäten zu setzen, gelle 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: wie mach ich das sich was tut wenn der Garmin am PC hängt?


Hast Du schon die Anleitung studiert ? War keine Software dabei für irgendwelche Übertragungen ? Rest siehe PN (gleich).


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Februar 2007)

Wustet Ihr das ich hellseherische Fähigkeiten habe ? 

Gleich postet HKN sinngemäß "wer wird denn doppelt schreiben"


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> (Doppelpost)



na wer wird denn sowas schreiben  einfach irgendwas weiter plauschen...doppelt und dreifach ist doch doppel


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Guude zusamme...
> @ mtkcube Guude Besserung  und w x ( werd xsund)...


Danke, langsam gewöhnt sich meine Schulter dran, immer vorgeschoben zu werden (bin im Abstand von ca. 3 Jahren beim Skifahr'n schon zwei mal auf die linke Schulter geknallt) ... un des gar ned so elfehafd


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Februar 2007)

Guden HKN, sorry, aber ich muß nu in die Horizontale gehen / schlafen.
Guude N8 @all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Februar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> bin gerade dabei den Track vom Sonntag zu bearbeiten und Optimierungen zwecks mehr Höhenmeter vorzunehmen  leider läst sich ein Track nicht bearbeiten wie eine Route oder gibt es da einen Trick?


Dann müsse mer wohl nochema los und noch ä paar Schmankerl eibaue wieee ?
(z.B. am Ende v. Lorsbach zum Hühnerberg, Spitzkehrentrail am Kaisertempel, Atzelberg etc. )
Jez abber ab....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Februar 2007)

Ichbindrin


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd, Carsten: wann bekomm ich meinen Grundkurs in Garmin?



Das Ding, ich glaube Garmin ist der Name dieses Gerätes, habe ich mir auch angeschaft. Ein Klangvoller Name 60csx (76csx war mir zu schnöde).

Also könnten C-R und ich bei Gerd und Carsten in Schulung gehen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ichbindrin



Mit wem?

GN8 Leudd, muss ins Bett ne Erkältung auskurieren.


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ichbindrin


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Mit wem?
> 
> GN8 Leudd, muss ins Bett ne Erkältung auskurieren.



GN8 sdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2007)

Oha, bin ich schon wieder abgefüllt!  War aber lecker!  Außerdem bin ich suuuper müüüde...

Gute Nacht!


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oha, bin ich schon wieder abgefüllt!  War aber lecker!  Außerdem bin ich suuuper müüüde...
> 
> Gute Nacht!



GN8


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Ist es im restlichen Plauscherrevier auch so neblig wie hier?


----------



## padres-team (21. Februar 2007)

Gode Morsche,
in Frankfurt-Sossenheim, Nidda und Main bis in die Innenstadt ist es neblig und naßkalt bei nur 1°.


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2007)

moin !
war heut schweinekalt und neblig von kelkheim bis höchst. als ich im büro war, hab ich erst realisiert, dass an meiner hose überall eiskristalle waren und meine jacke relativ feucht war  
beim fahren hat man von feuchtigkeit irgendwie gar nix gespürt ...


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2007)

Moin moin,

hier ist es auch neblig. 
So muss los.


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Gode Morsche,
> in Frankfurt-Sossenheim, Nidda und Main bis in die Innenstadt ist es neblig und naßkalt bei nur 1°.





wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> war heut schweinekalt und neblig von kelkheim bis höchst. als ich im büro war, hab ich erst realisiert, dass an meiner hose überall eiskristalle waren und meine jacke relativ feucht war
> beim fahren hat man von feuchtigkeit irgendwie gar nix gespürt ...



 Fahrt ihr komplett in Radklamotten zur A*****?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Februar 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
südlich von Frankfurt ist es auch neblig, nass und kalt. Der ideale Tag um Halschmerzen zu bekommen, ich hab sie schon. Bääääääääh 

Gerd wie lange hast de die gehabt?

Ich fahr immer in Radklamotten auf die Arbeit. 
Da ich nicht nur auf der Straße fahr und es nicht immer trocken ist und ich immer nassgeschwitzt bin wenn ich ankomme, is das besser so.


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr komplett in Radklamotten zur A*****?



net ganz. auf gepolsterte radhose verzichte ich bei dem kurzen stück. hab eine lange radhose von tchibo ohne polster. oben rum natürlich meine windstopper gore winterbikejacke und drunter einen skirolli. mit ausnahme der hose (da hab ich noch ne lange gepolsterte trägerhose von gore) und des helms (da nehm ich sonst unkonventionell einen skihelm der die ohren schön warm hält, stirnbad etc. nervt mich bei längeren ausfahrten ...) fahre ich so auch im winter im taunus ...
im sommer fahr ich mit irgendwelchen shorts und t-shirt, je nach temperatur eventuell armlinge und dünne bike windjacke/weste ...


----------



## padres-team (21. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr komplett in Radklamotten zur A*****?


 
ja und auf a***** wird dann geduscht und die normalen Klamotten angezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da ich nicht nur auf der Straße fahr und es nicht immer trocken ist und ich immer nassgeschwitzt bin wenn ich ankomme, is das besser so.



fahre fast nur asphalt, bis auf kleine teilstücke durch parkanlagen.
runterzugs gehts fast nur bergab, daher komm ich da nur ins schwitzen, wenn mich ein anderer biker überholt und ich dann dranbleiben muß  

heimzugs gehts mit volldampf "bergauf", da komm ich meist immer nassgeschwitzt zu hause an. aber da ist es ja egal ...
wenn das wetter sehr regnerisch ist, fahr ich auto. klatschnaß bin ich noch nie auf a***** angekommen, zu hause dafür schon öfter ...


----------



## Maggo (21. Februar 2007)

toll, ich hab heut ne outdoor baustelle in gießen, immer wenns kaiserwetter iss darf ich hier im muffigen office rumschimmeln.


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> toll, ich hab heut ne outdoor baustelle in gießen, immer wenns kaiserwetter iss darf ich hier im muffigen office rumschimmeln.



kaiserwetter   hier unten net  , aber oben aufm feldi scheint die sonne  
inversionswetterlage mal wieder ...


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd wie lange hast de die gehabt?



ich bin zwar net der gerd  bei mir waren die halsschmerzen innerhalb von 3 tagen so gut wie weg. hatte mir was zum gurgeln und lutschtabletten in der apotheke geholt. nach dem hals kam dann auch noch für 3 tage der schnupfen


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ist es im restlichen Plauscherrevier auch so neblig wie hier?



nö  obs nu an der tageszeit liegt?


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich bin zwar net der gerd  bei mir waren die halsschmerzen innerhalb von 3 tagen so gut wie weg. hatte mir was zum gurgeln und lutschtabletten in der apotheke geholt. nach dem hals kam dann auch noch für 3 tage der schnupfen



zwei Tage Halsschmerzenankündigung, drei Tage richtig schlimme Halsschmerzen (konnte morgens fast gar nicht mehr schlucken), zwei Tage abklingende Halsschmerzen, die fließend in Husten und Schnupfen übergingen. Ist immer noch am abklingen...


----------



## fUEL (21. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zwei Tage Halsschmerzenankündigung, drei Tage richtig schlimme Halsschmerzen (konnte morgens fast gar nicht mehr schlucken), zwei Tage abklingende Halsschmerzen, die fließend in Husten und Schnupfen übergingen. Ist immer noch am abklingen...


 

Goethe tot, Schiller tot und ...............wir wern widda xsund, newa?


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Goethe tot, Schiller tot und ...............wir wern widda xsund, newa?



 Auf dem besten Weg!  

Werde mich gleich mal ein wenig an der frischen Luft bewegen.


----------



## fUEL (21. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auf dem besten Weg!
> 
> Werde mich gleich mal ein wenig an der frischen Luft bewegen.


 

Prima Idee, wie sieht es*  denn bei den Plauschern mit morgen 14 Uhr bikemässig aus?????*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Prima Idee, wie sieht es*  denn bei den Plauschern mit morgen 14 Uhr bikemässig aus?????*



ich kann leider nicht.....a******


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Prima Idee, wie sieht es*  denn bei den Plauschern mit morgen 14 Uhr bikemässig aus?????*


Bei mir wie gesagt morgen wohl eher auch nicht. Kann nur kurz hier in Eppstein ein Ründchen drehen und privat etwas Fahrtechnik-Training geben.


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann leider nicht.....a******



dito ...

@fUEL : wie wärs mit samstag ? nimmt denn hier kaaner rücksicht uff die normal a***** bevölkerung ?   
scherz beiseite, sollte ich mal donnerstags wieder frei haben (spätestens an den kommenden feiertagen  ), würde ich gerne mal wieder mit euch losziehen


----------



## Frank (21. Februar 2007)

Heute morgen war es echt eklig. Bin gestern von Hofheim nach Kronberg mit meinem Enduro und hab geschwitzt wie bescheuert.

Heute gabs die Quittung dafür das ich seit Monaten ned mehr im Sattel gesessen hab - der Hintern schmerzt  

Bin derzeit erstmal auf der Suche nach einer anderen Federgabel, meine 2001er Z1 MCR jagt mir mittlerweile ein wenig Angst ein was die Verwindung angeht ...


----------



## fUEL (21. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei mir wie gesagt morgen wohl eher auch nicht. Kann nur kurz hier in Eppstein ein Ründchen drehen und privat etwas Fahrtechnik-Training geben.


 
Der Peter hat schon gefracht ob wir zwei "Sklaventreiber" ihn wieder den Berg hochjagen wollten.

Da hab ich ihm mal dargelegt, daß wir gemütlich gefahren sind und das ein Moutainbike auf Deutsch übersetzt wohl Bergfahrrad heißt.

Ich werd ihn morgen glaub ich mal ein wenig rannehmen müssen, damit er Kondi krischt.


----------



## fUEL (21. Februar 2007)

Hi, Jungs & Caro
Der Kilian und ich warten noch auf Anmeldungen von Euch zum Henninger Rennen.
Da es nur wenige Tage vor dem Schottenrennen ist haben wir für 74 km flach gemeldet.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit haben wir mit 35 km/h angegeben und als Team =  Dimb Racing Team.
Das ganze wird noch viel lustiger, wenn alle von -euch, die ein Rennrad haben auch mitfahren würden.

Also Gerd, Peter usw, Uwe?????? 
und wer noch nicht im Racing team angemeldet ist, könnte das als Gelegenheit nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi, Jungs & Caro
> Der Kilian und ich warten noch auf Anmeldungen von Euch zum Henninger Rennen.
> Da es nur wenige Tage vor dem Schottenrennen ist haben wir für 74 km flach gemeldet.
> Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit haben wir mit 35 km/h angegeben und als Team =  Dimb Racing Team.
> ...



Rennrad? Ich bin schon seit zehn Jahren kein Rennrad mehr gefahren. Entsprechen sieht es aus... Abgesehen davon will mein Körper da bestimmt nicht mehr drauf! Außerdem: 35km/h... Uwe hat glaube kein Rennrad.


----------



## fUEL (21. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Rennrad? Ich bin schon seit zehn Jahren kein Rennrad mehr gefahren. Entsprechen sieht es aus... Abgesehen davon will mein Körper da bestimmt nicht mehr drauf! Außerdem: 35km/h... Uwe hat glaube kein Rennrad.


 

Das is für Dich doch kaa Problem, wenn wir das letztes Jahr ohne Probleme geschafft hatten( mein Puls schnitt war 154 peak 173, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)

Der Uwe derf doch bestimmt eines von Deine Räder nemme, odder??

http://www.henninger-rennen.de/anmelden_ausfuellen.php
http://www.henninger-rennen.de/bericht_118.htm


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi, Jungs & Caro
> Der Kilian und ich warten noch auf Anmeldungen von Euch zum Henninger Rennen.
> Da es nur wenige Tage vor dem Schottenrennen ist haben wir für 74 km flach gemeldet.
> Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit haben wir mit 35 km/h angegeben und als Team =  Dimb Racing Team.
> ...


Mensch, wenn ich das lese, werde ich wieder ganz nervös. Aber ich habe nicht genug Zeit, dafür zu trainieren. 
Doch wenn Interesse besteht, könnten wir bei mir, ich wohne direkt an der Strecke mit Balkon zur Straße, eine Henninger-Turm-Renn-Party steigen lassen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Gude Kresi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Februar 2007)

Gude Caro!

Wer weiß was genaues über Freitag? Oder lieber PN?


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gude Caro!
> 
> Wer weiß was genaues über Freitag? Oder lieber PN?


Ich verlass mich da auf Arachne, hab noch keine Ahnung. 
Ich freu mich aber schon drauf. 

Hi Padres


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Februar 2007)

Wo ist der Gerd überhaupt? Und der Uwe? Will mir doch hier keiner Erzählen das die noch a*******


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Februar 2007)

ei gude Ralph!


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo Plauschervölksche,

ich habe endlich mal meine Gedanken zum Plauscher-Trikot in konkretere Formen gießen können. Da ich das mit den "Bordmitteln" meines PC's (MS-Photo-Editor und Word-Art) erstellt habe, schaut es natürlich noch unausgegoren aus. Aber das Prinzip kommt rüber.

Wenn wir/ich es schaffen würde/n, das Firma Schwalbe uns ein "graphisches" Alphabet in der Schriftart ihrer Reifen-Beschriftungen (wie z.B. beim Nobby-Nic) übergeben könnte, oder im Extremfall uns das Grafisch aufbereiten könnte *träum*, wäre das vllt. etwas, was man anziehen könnte ?

Anbei eine Variante in weiß und schwarz; wobei man davor evtl. noch "MTB-" setzen könnte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo Plauschervölksche,
> 
> ich habe endlich mal meine Gedanken zum Plauscher-Trikot in konkretere Formen gießen können. Da ich das mit den "Bordmitteln" meines PC's (MS-Photo-Editor und Word-Art) erstellt habe, schaut es natürlich noch unausgegoren aus. Aber das Prinzip kommt rüber.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi, Jungs & Caro
> Der Kilian und ich warten noch auf Anmeldungen von Euch zum Henninger Rennen.
> Da es nur wenige Tage vor dem Schottenrennen ist haben wir für 74 km flach gemeldet.
> Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit haben wir mit 35 km/h angegeben und als Team =  Dimb Racing Team.
> ...



Wäre ne feine Sache  Bin am 1.Mai noch in Wien


----------



## Arachne (21. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das is für Dich doch kaa Problem, wenn wir das letztes Jahr ohne Probleme geschafft hatten( mein Puls schnitt war 154 peak 173, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)
> 
> Der Uwe derf doch bestimmt eines von Deine Räder nemme, odder??
> 
> ...



Klar, der Lugga auf `nem 66cm Rahmen würde bestimmt lustig aussehen!


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Ralph!



gude CR  wegen freitag...tja...ich würd ja schon, aber weiß immer noch nicht wie ich dahin kommen soll....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Februar 2007)

Ich hab jetz Navi  bloss doof das der irgendwie voll leer ist und nur Luftlinie Navigiert


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Anbei eine Variante in weiß und schwarz; wobei man davor evtl. noch "MTB-" setzen könnte:



Gute Idee mir gefällt die 2. Variante mit weiß auf Schwarz besser. Lässt sich leichter realisieren. Der Stollenreifen müsste allerdings ein wenig angepasst werden, sodass dieser wie von Hand gezeichnet aussieht. Hier eignet sich die Funktion "posterized" um derartige Photos in wie von Hand gemalte Bilder umzuwandeln.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


>



Die geschwungenen Berge sind der Hammer


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Februar 2007)

Wer kann sich noch an den Suspenion-Workshop bei Dehnfeld erinnern? Da war der Chef von German Answer und hat uns über die Technik von Supensions aufgeklärt. Den Vortrag fand ich sehr interessant.

Meine Federung von Fox müsste eigentlich in Inspektion und laut Hersteller sogar alle 2000 Kilometer. Die Firma Toxoholic, die solche Inspektionen durchführt verlangt 98 Euro fürs angucken und darin sind noch nicht einmal die Ersatzteile von bis zu 20 Euro und diverse andere Spesen eingerechnet.

Ich rief bei German Answer an und die boten mir auf Ihr Topmodell ein Upgrade-Preis gegen meine Fox-Vanilla RC an. Die Servicepauschale kostet die Hälfte und Verschleißteile inbegriffen. Das nenne ich Leistung.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Februar 2007)

Ach das sollen Berge sein? 
*FSK18*
ich hab das jetzt für ne missratene SchönheitsOP gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Februar 2007)

Banause


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Februar 2007)




----------



## Maggo (21. Februar 2007)

gude.....unn schüss ich lech mich flach. bin total genervt von der baustelle heut. mach mir jetzt erstmal ein bier auf.

freitag steht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Februar 2007)

Ei gude Maggo! und tschüss 

Und ich geh schlafen damit ich morgen ab 8uhr fit bin und kein Mis* mach da bei der deuren Prüfung. Gute Nacht @ all


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude Maggo! und tschüss
> 
> Und ich geh schlafen damit ich morgen ab 8uhr fit bin und kein Mis* mach da bei der deuren Prüfung. Gute Nacht @ all




dann mal viel glück morgen 



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich rief bei German Answer an und die boten mir auf Ihr Topmodell ein Upgrade-Preis gegen meine Fox-Vanilla RC an. Die Servicepauschale kostet die Hälfte und Verschleißteile inbegriffen. Das nenne ich Leistung.



sehr cool!! hatte mir deren webseite danach auch angeschaut und kam auch schon auf so eine ähnliche idee. also wenn mein dämpfer mal ärger macht zu denen zu wechseln.

deren federgabel hat es mir ja auch angetan - die verstellung war schon die wucht und upside-down erinnert mich ans IRONWOOD.

gut gemacht sdf


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude Maggo! und tschüss
> 
> Und ich geh schlafen damit ich morgen ab 8uhr fit bin und kein Mis* mach da bei der deuren Prüfung. Gute Nacht @ all



Falls Du es brauchst, viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude Maggo! und tschüss
> 
> Und ich geh schlafen damit ich morgen ab 8uhr fit bin und kein Mis* mach da bei der deuren Prüfung. Gute Nacht @ all



Drücke Dir die Daumen!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2007)

Moin moin,

war ja richtig viel los gestern.  
Ich geh mal 'ne Runde fahren.


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo Plauschervölksche,
> 
> ich habe endlich mal meine Gedanken zum Plauscher-Trikot in konkretere Formen gießen können. Da ich das mit den "Bordmitteln" meines PC's (MS-Photo-Editor und Word-Art) erstellt habe, schaut es natürlich noch unausgegoren aus. Aber das Prinzip kommt rüber.
> 
> ...



Mir gefällt es nicht so gut.  Da ich aber von der kreativen Seite her betrachtet 'ne ziemliche Lusche bin, sollte meine Meinung nicht so dolle einfließen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Februar 2007)

@Caro: No Problem, ich bin nicht maßgebend, sondern wie alle mitbestimmend 

für ein "Morsche zusamme" 
reichts noch, jetzt muß ich aber los...


----------



## fUEL (22. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, der Lugga auf `nem 66cm Rahmen würde bestimmt lustig aussehen!


 

Buon giorno 

Na dann werden wir beim Christian ein Puky ausleihen für de Lugga; was hast en aach für Tentakel, mann.

Des wär e guud treening fürs 24 stunne rennne( liebe Gegner), ned verbasse,gelle


----------



## fUEL (22. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Caro: No Problem, ich bin nicht maßgebend, sondern wie alle mitbestimmend
> 
> für ein "Morsche zusamme"
> reichts noch, jetzt muß ich aber los...


 
morsche
Hab die Schluckimpfung für die nächsten 3 Wochen ausgesetzt. ( jetzt gehts um zu viel bei den Messen, da braucht man allzeit die komplette Rechnerleistung)


----------



## Maggo (22. Februar 2007)

morsche,

jetzt bin ich wieder erträglich.  

ich finde den entwurf von cársten ausbaufähig, wobei ich absolut von den stilisierten bergen angetan bin.  daraus sollte sich was machen lassen.


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche,
> 
> jetzt bin ich wieder erträglich.
> 
> ich finde den entwurf von cársten ausbaufähig, wobei ich absolut von den stilisierten bergen angetan bin.  daraus sollte sich was machen lassen.



Morgen,

ja, vielleicht irgendwie mit `ner Mountainbike-Spur. 

Geh wechseln...


----------



## Maggo (22. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> ja, vielleicht irgendwie mit `ner Mountainbike-Spur.
> 
> Geh wechseln...



gute biker hinterlassen keine spuren.  am samstag war ich kein guter biker.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Februar 2007)

en gude,
wie schon gesacht die Berge sind der Hammer , manchmal is weniger mehr, vielleicht nur die Berge, oder ein klitzekleines stilisiertes Bike am Rand!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> manchmal is weniger mehr,



hat dir das deine frau eingeredet??

im ernst, ich geb dir recht. evtl würd ich sogar das bike weglassen und nur den schriftzug integrieren.


----------



## fUEL (22. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hat dir das deine frau eingeredet??
> 
> im ernst, ich geb dir recht. evtl würd ich sogar das bike weglassen und nur den schriftzug integrieren.


 

oder nen hubbel in Ovalverzerrt  oder ein tieeffes Tal unterhalb der Berge


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Februar 2007)

Finde dem Carsten seine Idee mit dem Reifen gut. Vielleicht kann man den Reifen und die Berge ja kombinieren, so dass sozusagen die Berge dann nach oben hin profiliert sind.
Ich hab unten mal das Logo angehängt, daß wir mal für die DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus entworfen bekommen haben und leider aus Corporate Identity-Gründen   nicht verwenden dürfen. Da hatte ich im Vordergrund zu den beiden Feldberegn nämlich noch den Altkönig mit drauf. Nur so als Anregung.


----------



## Frank (22. Februar 2007)

Find die Idee mit den Bergrücken auch echt edel. Das mit dem Reifen an sich auch, da müßte man mal etwas basteln damit das auch schick aussieht!

Richtig schönes Wetter heute und früher "Feierabend" ... wenn ich nicht um 1500 noch einen Termin hätte ... hmmm vielleicht kann man das ja doch kombinieren.

Falls also jemand heute nachmittag einen keuchenden Rider auf einem '03er Enduro zwischen Hofheim und Sulzbach sieht, bin ich das.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Februar 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Falls also jemand heute nachmittag einen keuchenden Rider auf einem '03er Enduro zwischen Hofheim und Sulzbach sieht, bin ich das.


Zumnindest ist doch heute gutes Wetter zum Keuchen!  
Hier oben kommt so langsam die Sonne durch den Nebel.


----------



## fUEL (22. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Zumnindest ist doch heute gutes Wetter zum Keuchen!
> Hier oben kommt so langsam die Sonne durch den Nebel.


 

Freu mich schon aufs  nachher

Des hamm mer uns verdient.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Februar 2007)

morsche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2007)

Ei gude wie!

Ich hab bestanden, euer Daumendrücken hat geholfen   *jubel*

Und weil der Prüfer die andere solang hat fahrn lassen (ca. 3x so lang wie mich ) hab ich heut Urlaub  
Nur leider kein Auto  aber das is auch (noch) nicht drin.


----------



## Maggo (22. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> Ich hab bestanden, euer Daumendrücken hat geholfen   *jubel*
> 
> ...



na dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch. viel spass bei der jungfernfahrt die mit sicherheit heute abend ansteht?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2007)

Naja, ab sofort ist zum Einkaufen meine Mutter beifahrer , heut muss sie allerdings lange Arbeiten


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> Ich hab bestanden, euer Daumendrücken hat geholfen   *jubel*
> 
> ...



Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet. 

Allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet.
> 
> Allzeit gute Fahrt.



Danke


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> Ich hab bestanden, euer Daumendrücken hat geholfen   *jubel*
> 
> ...



doppel

prima, nun  noch vorsichtig sein und nicht bein fahren übermütig werden...ist kein MTB

gratuliere


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> prima, nun  noch vorsichtig sein und nicht bein fahren übermütig werden...ist kein MTB



Ich denke darin liegt das größte Problem  das son Auto halt nicht Treppen- und Trailtauglich ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2007)

Ich weiß nur noch nicht was ich mir zur Belohnung gönnen soll  vielleicht doch mal vernünftige Akkus + Lader für die Digicam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich denke darin liegt das größte Problem  das son Auto halt nicht Treppen- und Trailtauglich ist



*lachweg*



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur noch nicht was ich mir zur Belohnung gönnen soll  vielleicht doch mal vernünftige Akkus + Lader für die Digicam



selbst beschenken ist klasse  

cooles wetter draußen...überlege ob ich mich mal aufs bike schwingen soll. man bin ich faul zur zeit was das biken angeht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2007)

Ich glaub ich probier mal ob ich noch aufn Feldberg komme, falls ich ihn finde  ich war da schon viel zu lange nicht mehr oben...


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich probier mal ob ich noch aufn Feldberg komme, falls ich ihn finde  ich war da schon viel zu lange nicht mehr oben...



mach das mal...am besten für mich mit...dabei müßte man das wetter echt nutzen *faulbin*


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Heute morgen war es echt eklig. Bin gestern von Hofheim nach Kronberg mit meinem Enduro und hab geschwitzt wie bescheuert.
> 
> Heute gabs die Quittung dafür das ich seit Monaten ned mehr im Sattel gesessen hab - der Hintern schmerzt
> 
> Bin derzeit erstmal auf der Suche nach einer anderen Federgabel, meine 2001er Z1 MCR jagt mir mittlerweile ein wenig Angst ein was die Verwindung angeht ...



Wie äußert sich denn eine Verwindungsanfälligkeit beim Fahren? Zieht das Rad z.B. beim Bremsen nach links?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Februar 2007)

zum Führerschein


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> doppel
> 
> prima, nun  noch vorsichtig sein und nicht bein fahren übermütig werden...ist kein MTB
> 
> gratuliere





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich denke darin liegt das größte Problem  das son Auto halt nicht Treppen- und Trailtauglich ist



zieh Dir vorsichtshalber die Schützer an!


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lachweg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich probier mal ob ich noch aufn Feldberg komme, falls ich ihn finde  ich war da schon viel zu lange nicht mehr oben...





habkeinnick schrieb:


> mach das mal...am besten für mich mit...dabei müßte man das wetter echt nutzen *faulbin*



Das Wetter ist Spitze!!!  War heute Mittag draußen und habe meine Klamotten ordentlich durchgeschwitzt...


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2007)

glückwunsch, cr  

wenn du aber ein auto hast, dann poste bitte hier vorher, welche strecke du fährst. man muß ja ausweichen können


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Februar 2007)

ein freund von mir hat auch mal schnell mit hilfe vom SK (dessen grafik) auch mal nen schnellen entwurf gemacht.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> glückwunsch, cr
> 
> wenn du aber ein auto hast, dann poste bitte hier vorher, welche strecke du fährst. man muß ja ausweichen können



vielleicht auch noch gummibäume pflanzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ein freund von mir hat auch mal schnell mit hilfe vom SK (dessen grafik) auch mal nen schnellen entwurf gemacht.



 Gefällt mir!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Februar 2007)

@Arachne    
@Maggo
Könnt ihr mir helfen  Email-Adresse einrichten, Voice-Box  und DVD-Recorder  
Wie siehts denn SA vorundnach Biketreff aus?
Werde SA das erstemal biken.......................... seit 5 o. 6 WO 






Könnte ja hamham machen.................................................................................................................. ....................................................


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne
> @Maggo
> Könnt ihr mir helfen  Email-Adresse einrichten, Voice-Box  und DVD-Recorder
> Wie siehts denn SA vorundnach Biketreff aus?
> ...



 Ok!  

@caroka: Da könnten wir dann vielleicht auch mal Dein Tretlager demontieren und fetten.


----------



## Maggo (22. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne
> @Maggo
> Könnt ihr mir helfen  Email-Adresse einrichten, Voice-Box  und DVD-Recorder
> Wie siehts denn SA vorundnach Biketreff aus?
> ...





ich kann samstag leider nur biken, danach iss schnell ganz viel hektik angesagt.

peter: fahrn wir zusammen hinten??


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok!
> 
> @caroka: Da könnten wir dann vielleicht auch mal Dein Tretlager demontieren und fetten.


Verwöhnt mich nicht so.  Tretlager fetten lassen, an den gedeckten Tisch setzen....... Bei GC darf ich dann aber selbst fahren, oder?

Ist aber vllt. keine schlechte Idee. Ich gebe in der Zeit Peters Wohnung das nötige Finetuning. 
Peter, äußer dich mal dazu.
Wie wäre es mit Brunch? Jeder bringt was mit..........dann die Arbeit und zum Schluß das Vergnügen (GC).


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Bei GC darf ich dann aber selbst fahren, oder?


Ich könnte Dich schieben, oder ziehen, wenn Du Dich mal ausruhen magst! 



   



caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Wie wäre es mit Brunch? Jeder bringt was mit..........dann die Arbeit und zum Schluß das Vergnügen (GC).


 Das hört sich nach ganz früh aufstehen an!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann samstag leider nur biken, danach iss schnell ganz viel hektik angesagt.
> 
> peter: fahrn wir zusammen hinten??



Gaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnzzzzzz hinten  Level 0,66666666666666666666666666667


----------



## Maggo (22. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ein freund von mir hat auch mal schnell mit hilfe vom SK (dessen grafik) auch mal nen schnellen entwurf gemacht.



gar nicht schlecht, allerdings glaub ich zu nah am original und deshlab auch nur ausbaufähig.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gar nicht schlecht, allerdings glaub ich zu nah am original und deshlab auch nur ausbaufähig.




ok farben geändert und die schrift anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Februar 2007)

ich geb das morgen mal meinen designstudenten, mal checken ob die da was abstrahieren können.

am popo tommorrow: wasn jetz???


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Februar 2007)

mit wasn? morgen biken?


----------



## Maggo (22. Februar 2007)

biken netzwerke reparieren plauschen.......


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann mal viel glück morgen
> 
> sehr cool!! hatte mir deren webseite danach auch angeschaut und kam auch schon auf so eine ähnliche idee. also wenn mein dämpfer mal ärger macht zu denen zu wechseln.
> 
> ...



Die Servicepauschale für Federgabel und Dämpfer gleichzeitig kostet dagegen lediglich 79 Euro. Das ist nochmals ein Grund mehr zu German Answer zu wechseln. Allerdings solltest du bei einem Umstieg auch den Vortrag vom German-Answer Chef erwähnen um die Upgrade-Preise zu bekommen.

Das nenne ich Deutsche Wertarbeit. Von wegen Deutschland ist Service-Wüste.


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geb das morgen mal meinen designstudenten, mal checken ob die da was abstrahieren können.
> 
> am popo tommorrow: wasn jetz???



Wir warten doch nur darauf, dass Du sagst ab wann Du kannst!


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> biken netzwerke reparieren plauschen.......



kein trapo nach iseburch gefunne :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Die Servicepauschale für Federgabel und Dämpfer gleichzeitig kostet dagegen lediglich 79 Euro. Das ist nochmals ein Grund mehr zu German Answer zu wechseln. Allerdings solltest du bei einem Umstieg auch den Vortrag vom German-Answer Chef erwähnen um die Upgrade-Preise zu bekommen.
> 
> Das nenne ich Deutsche Wertarbeit. Von wegen Deutschland ist Service-Wüste.



na ich hab ja noch zeit...war ja erst bei ner kostenlosen überholung. aber die inspektion werde ich nur bei der federgabel machen lassen. der dämpfer kostet ja nicht sooooo die welt und wenn ich 2mal inspektion + teile rechne habe ich ja schon 2/3 von nem neuen dämpfer bezahlt.


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok farben geändert und die schrift anders





Maggo schrieb:


> ich geb das morgen mal meinen designstudenten, mal checken ob die da was abstrahieren können.
> ...



Um da nochmal was zu zu sagen: Ich mag keine geraden Linien könnte man die Farben nach außen hin in die Grundfarbe (schwarz?!) übergehen lassen? Taunus und Plauscher würde ich in der gleichen Farbe schreiben. Der tolle Biker sollte im Verhältnis zum stilisierten Taunus vielleicht etwas kleiner sein.


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ein freund von mir hat auch mal schnell mit hilfe vom SK (dessen grafik) auch mal nen schnellen entwurf gemacht.



Das sieht auch gut aus. Vllt. noch ein Reifen wie ein Regenbogen oben drüber.


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kein trapo nach iseburch gefunne :-(



mach e ma langsam, vielleicht ergibt sich da noch ebbes kurzfristich! Kommt drauf an, wann es denn nu los geht.


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne
> @Maggo
> Könnt ihr mir helfen  Email-Adresse einrichten, Voice-Box  und DVD-Recorder
> Wie siehts denn SA vorundnach Biketreff aus?
> ...



Für hamham kann auch ich gerne behilflich sein.


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Für hamham kann auch ich gerne behilflich sein.



Was gäbe es denn dann?


----------



## Maggo (22. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir warten doch nur darauf, dass Du sagst ab wann Du kannst!



ich könnt um fuffzeh uhr in isseborsch sinn.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Um da nochmal was zu zu sagen: Ich mag keine geraden Linien könnte man die Farben nach außen hin in die Grundfarbe (schwarz?!) übergehen lassen? Taunus und Plauscher würde ich in der gleichen Farbe schreiben. Der tolle Biker sollte im Verhältnis zum stilisierten Taunus vielleicht etwas kleiner sein.




du darfst ja nicht vergessen das das auch noch gedruckt/beflockt o.ä. werden muss. farbverläufe sind da immer so ein ding denke ich mal. hab aber auch keine ahnung. habe das mal an meinen kumpel weitergeleitet.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mach e ma langsam, vielleicht ergibt sich da noch ebbes kurzfristich! Kommt drauf an, wann es denn nu los geht.



langsamer geht ja garnet mehr^^


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was gäbe es denn dann?



Vermutlich ein Schlachtessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Vermutlich ein Schlachtessen.




nix für mich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie!
eins vorweg: der Feldberg sowie der Atzelberg stehen noch!
könnt mich aber tierisch aufreden  überall auf den Trails liegen Kyrill-Opfer  kann mans gar nicht wie gewohnt laufen lassen  und bei den Atzelbergrampen hat ein Traktor gewüstet 
Irgendwie merke ich das fehlende Training schon  bin feddisch und das nach grad ma 1000hm/41km auf 3:15h verteilt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Irgendwie merke ich das fehlende Training schon  bin feddisch und das nach grad ma 1000hm/41km auf 3:15h verteilt


Dann bist du wirklich feddisch momentan. Hab das gleiche (100 hm weniger, 1 km mehr) gestern ´ne halbe Stunde schneller gepackt ohne fertig zu sein.   Daran, daß dir die Kyrill-Leichen noch auffalen merkt man, daß du schon lang nicht mehr unterwegs warst. Naja, jetzt wird´s ja wieder frühlingshafter, da bist du sicher bald wieder motivierter, wenn du jetzt nicht zu viel Zeit mit Auto fahren "verschwendest". Glückwunsch zum bestandenen Führerschein übrigens!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2007)

Danke Kater 
Ich denke das Tempo lag vor allem an den Teilweiße doch recht matschigen Wegen die irgendwie immer bergauf gingen und runter gings dann zu Fuss über die Bäume, das Bike tragend. Naja, aber ich habs ja eh nicht eilig


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Irgendwie merke ich das fehlende Training schon  bin feddisch und das nach grad ma 1000hm/41km auf 3:15h verteilt



Deswegen auch im Winter durchtrainieren. Was im Winter an Fitness aufgebaut wird, kann wie ein Schluck aus einem Asterix-Energiefläschchen die restliche Saison verteilt werden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2007)

Erklär das meinem Hals, nicht mir


----------



## Arachne (22. Februar 2007)

@Lugga: Jetzt mach mal `ne Ansage wegen morgen!


----------



## Maggo (22. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Jetzt mach mal `ne Ansage wegen morgen!



ja bitte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2007)

bitte bitte bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Februar 2007)

PMs sinn unnerwegs...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Februar 2007)

Soo, ich geh mal pennen, bin ja mal gespannt wie feddisch ich morgen bin 
Gute Nacht @ all


----------



## fUEL (22. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Die Servicepauschale für Federgabel und Dämpfer gleichzeitig kostet dagegen lediglich 79 Euro. Das ist nochmals ein Grund mehr zu German Answer zu wechseln. Allerdings solltest du bei einem Umstieg auch den Vortrag vom German-Answer Chef erwähnen um die Upgrade-Preise zu bekommen.
> 
> Das nenne ich Deutsche Wertarbeit. Von wegen Deutschland ist Service-Wüste.


Hab heut nachmittag dem Christian sein bike gefahren rm element mit GA kilo 
Supergabel echt. und dieser rp23 passt auch perfekt. 1330 ab Hohemark bei endgeilem Wedder und lang hell, klasse wie im Frühling


----------



## fUEL (22. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Soo, ich geh mal pennen, bin ja mal gespannt wie feddisch ich morgen bin
> glückwunsch Gute Nacht @ all


Glückwunsch


----------



## fUEL (22. Februar 2007)

Hier penne wohl alle............naja dann nacht johnboy jimbob und dem rest von de waldons


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hier penne wohl alle............naja dann nacht johnboy jimbob und dem rest von de waldons



Scheint so. Fühle mich momentan zeitlich aber auch sehr in Anspruch genommen! Wenn dann auch noch Terminsachen auf der A***** dazu kommen, könnte ich fast ins straucheln geraten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Scheint so. Fühle mich momentan zeitlich aber auch sehr in Anspruch genommen! Wenn dann auch noch Terminsachen auf der A***** dazu kommen, könnte ich fast ins straucheln geraten...



Nicht doch


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Februar 2007)

GN8 ihr plauscher


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nicht doch



Geb mir Mühe!


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Februar 2007)

@ arachne

Habe mich zum Duathlon Oberursel am 1. Mai angemeldet . Mit Schreck habe ich feststellen müssen in das Elite-Rennen gesteckt zu werden. Nur die Laufzeit wurde abgefragt um für den Elite-Lauf zu qualifizieren. Jetzt habe ich kein Rennrad und stecke im Elite-Rennen  

Naja dann doch GN8


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8 ihr plauscher



Gute Nacht Du Plauscher!


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @ arachne
> 
> Habe mich zum Duathlon Oberursel am 1. Mai angemeldet . Mit Schreck habe ich feststellen müssen in das Elite-Rennen gesteckt zu werden. Nur die Laufzeit wurde abgefragt um für den Elite-Lauf zu qualifizieren. Jetzt habe ich kein Rennrad und stecke im Elite-Rennen
> 
> Naja dann doch GN8



Kennst Du niemanden, bei dem Du Dir ein passendes Rennrad leihen kannst?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geb mir Mühe!



Gut so  Machst Du das mit den emailadressen


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kennst Du niemanden, bei dem Du Dir ein passendes Rennrad leihen kannst?



DU


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> DU



 Hast Du ein paar Stelzen? 

Mein Hinweis auf "passend" bedeutet, dass Du auch an die Pedale kommen mußt.


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gut so  Machst Du das mit den emailadressen



Klar!  ...wenn ich es verstehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar!  ...wenn ich es verstehe...



Wenn nicht Du, wer dann   ..........................................


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Februar 2007)

Guuude....



Lucafabian schrieb:


> PMs sinn unnerwegs...


PN zurüggeschiggd... 

un guud Nachd einsdwaile


----------



## Maggo (23. Februar 2007)

ei!

was sollsn fer wedder gebbe in iseborsch??


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2007)

Moin moin,

RH hast noch nichts von Dir hören lassen. Müsste wegen morgiger Planung mal Bescheid wissen. Könnte morgen um 10:00 auch radeln, wenn wir uns erst später treffen.  Ich will dieses WE nämlich ein paar WPP sammeln.   Habe heute Muskelkater, weil ich so lange ausgesetzt habe.  
Heute Abend fahr ich erst so gegen 18:00 Richtung NI. Wenn ich noch jemanden mitnehmen soll....?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> RH hast noch nichts von Dir hören lassen. Müsste wegen morgiger Planung mal Bescheid wissen. Könnte morgen um 10:00 auch radeln, wenn wir uns erst später treffen.  Ich will dieses WE nämlich ein paar WPP sammeln.   Habe heute Muskelkater, weil ich so lange ausgesetzt habe.
> Heute Abend fahr ich erst so gegen 18:00 Richtung NI. Wenn ich noch jemanden mitnehmen soll....?



Morgen zusammen,
besser erst gegen 19:00 in Richtug Iseborsch sonst wirds zu knapp mit dem fahren.


Wenn wir Glück haben fahren wir bei Sonnenschein


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> RH hast noch nichts von Dir hören lassen. Müsste wegen morgiger Planung mal Bescheid wissen. Könnte morgen um 10:00 auch radeln, wenn wir uns erst später treffen.  Ich will dieses WE nämlich ein paar WPP sammeln.   Habe heute Muskelkater, weil ich so lange ausgesetzt habe.
> Heute Abend fahr ich erst so gegen 18:00 Richtung NI. Wenn ich noch jemanden mitnehmen soll....?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> besser erst gegen 19:00 in Richtug Iseborsch sonst wirds zu knapp mit dem fahren.
> 
> Wenn wir Glück haben fahren wir bei Sonnenschein



Guten Morgen!

Ist die Fabienne schon ab 18:00 Uhr zu Hause? Habe es nicht mehr geschafft Käsekuchen zu backen, könnte aber die Zutaten mitbringen. Vielleicht könnte Fabienne, oder caroka selbigen schon backen...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ist die Fabienne schon ab 18:00 Uhr zu Hause? Habe es nicht mehr geschafft Käsekuchen zu backen, könnte aber die Zutaten mitbringen. Vielleicht könnte Fabienne, oder caroka selbigen schon backen...



Fabienne ist mit unseren jüngsten Familienmitglieder auf Fackelwanderung und wird vorraussichtlich erst nach uns eintreffen  D.h. eher schlechte Karten für den Käsekuchen, daher dürfen die Nachzügler nicht schon um 18:00 bei uns vorm Haus stehen, sonst stehen sie im schlimmsten Fall ne Zeitlang!

An alle Nachzügler bitte nicht vor 19:00 kommen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2007)

Ich hab eben nochmal mit Fabienne geredet, sie verläßt erst um 17:30 das Haus. D.H. es sieht doch gut für den Käsekuchen aus, bring ihn mit er kann hier gebacken werden.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2007)

Bald habt Ihr Wochende, ich geh mal duschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (23. Februar 2007)

Morsche allerseits. Zwei Seiten vorher wurde ich gefragt woran ich merke das meine Gabel den Geist aufgibt 

Die olle Z1 MCR hat leider einen Aluschaft der mittlerweile schon etwas gelitten hat in all den Jahren in verschiedenen Bikes und wenn ich bremse oder schnellere Lenkmanöver ausführe, dann merk ich wie sich alles verzieht und das hat nicht mehr lange mein Vertrauen.

Mit etwas Glück hab ich nächste Woche 'ne gebrauchte PIKE, dann brauch ich nur mehr ein anderes Vorderrad wegen der Steckachse und dann bin ich erstmal wieder happy.

Weekend? Noch 8 Stunden entfernt und nach Hause komm ich heute abend erst gegen 22:30 *grummel* bin noch in Liederbach heute abend ...

Wenn das Wetter morgen besser wird als sie behaupten, gönn ich mir ne Runde am Kapellenberg und zum Staufen oder so ...


----------



## Maggo (23. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bald habt Ihr Wochende, ich geh mal duschen...



ich kanns noch gar nicht fassen. allerdings siehts dieses WE evtl ganz schön mau aus mit fahren.....ich muss mal wieder umziehen.....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> RH hast noch nichts von Dir hören lassen. Müsste wegen morgiger Planung mal Bescheid wissen. Könnte morgen um 10:00 auch radeln, wenn wir uns erst später treffen.  Ich will dieses WE nämlich ein paar WPP sammeln.   Habe heute Muskelkater, weil ich so lange ausgesetzt habe.
> Heute Abend fahr ich erst so gegen 18:00 Richtung NI. Wenn ich noch jemanden mitnehmen soll....?



MOINMOIN.........
Willste nicht 14.00 bei G-C mitfahren, und vorher/nachher machen wir hier rum ..........................................


----------



## Hornisborn (23. Februar 2007)

Morgen!

Schaut doch mal hier rein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264522

Könnt ihr dazu was sagen?


----------



## fUEL (23. Februar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Schaut doch mal hier rein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264522
> 
> Könnt ihr dazu was sagen?


 

Unbedingt meiden, der kurs ist Teufelsqartier, Windeck, Plateau im groben Umriss.

Geh zum Altkönig!

Gruß Frank


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Schaut doch mal hier rein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264522
> 
> Könnt ihr dazu was sagen?



Ich habe diese Veranstaltung noch nie erlebt, kann Dir deshalb auch leider nicht sagen mit welchen Einschränkungen zu rechnen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kanns noch gar nicht fassen. allerdings siehts dieses WE evtl ganz schön mau aus mit fahren.....ich muss mal wieder umziehen.....



 Wohin?


----------



## Maggo (23. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wohin?



umziehn helfen! was hättste denn jetzt gesagt wenn ich bad soden gesagt hätte??


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab eben nochmal mit Fabienne geredet, sie verläßt erst um 17:30 das Haus. D.H. es sieht doch gut für den Käsekuchen aus, bring ihn mit er kann hier gebacken werden.



Sag mal ja: Habt ihr eine Springform?


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> umziehn helfen! was hättste denn jetzt gesagt wenn ich bad soden gesagt hätte??



Na geil! Wenn Du aber nicht selbst zügelst...


----------



## Maggo (23. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na geil! Wenn Du aber nicht selbst zügelst...



die nächste wohnung wird definitiv mehr in richtung hochtaunus. iss aber noch laaaang hin.


----------



## Maggo (23. Februar 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Morsche allerseits. Zwei Seiten vorher wurde ich gefragt woran ich merke das meine Gabel den Geist aufgibt
> 
> Die olle Z1 MCR hat leider einen Aluschaft der mittlerweile schon etwas gelitten hat in all den Jahren in verschiedenen Bikes und wenn ich bremse oder schnellere Lenkmanöver ausführe, dann merk ich wie sich alles verzieht und das hat nicht mehr lange mein Vertrauen.
> 
> ...



vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, evl auch aus absicht....


----------



## Frank (23. Februar 2007)

Das könnte durchaus mal passieren aber erstmal muss sich mein gesamter Körper wieder daran gewöhnen das er außer Schlafen und Arbeiten wieder etwas leisten muß. Und daher ist es mir noch zu peinlich in einer Gruppe unterwegs zu sein  

Eigentlich wollte ich das gesamte Weekend nur schlafen aber da könnte meine Frau was dagegen haben und bevor ich mich dahingehend irgendwelchen kräftezehrenden Diskussionen ausgesetzt sehe, steig ich lieber aufs Rad und wenn es nur bis zum nächsten Weizenbier ist *gg*


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sag mal ja: Habt ihr eine Springform?



Du weißt das ich aus ner Bäckerei komme, die Frage ist fast unverschämt!  




Frank schrieb:


> Das könnte durchaus mal passieren aber erstmal muss sich mein gesamter Körper wieder daran gewöhnen das er außer Schlafen und Arbeiten wieder etwas leisten muß. Und daher ist es mir noch zu peinlich in einer Gruppe unterwegs zu sein
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich das gesamte Weekend nur schlafen aber da könnte meine Frau was dagegen haben




Es kommt auch drauf an welche Alternativen die Frau zu bieten hat.


----------



## Frank (23. Februar 2007)

Alternativen zur Diskussion wären:

Wohnung putzen, Wäsche waschen, Autos sauber machen und so Zeugs. Da verausgab ich mich doch lieber in der freien Natur. Oder? 

Hat der Meisterturm oben noch auf zum Saufen? Weiß das wer?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2007)

meine zickt grad wieder wegen der Raucherei im Haus, das zumindest ist keine Alternative *grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr* 

Hat die mich doch eben tatsächlich mit anderen Ehemännern verglichen *platzvorwut*

*Pah!* *aüßerstbeleidigtsmilie*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du weißt das ich aus ner Bäckerei komme, die Frage ist fast unverschämt!  ...



Aha, ne wußte ich nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Alternativen zur Diskussion wären:
> 
> Wohnung putzen, Wäsche waschen, Autos sauber machen und so Zeugs. Da verausgab ich mich doch lieber in der freien Natur. Oder?



Ich hab heute die gleiche Wahl, Bremsbeläge beim Auto wechseln hab ich noch als Option, die werd ich jetzt nutzen. 

und die arme Couch muß alleine im WZ rumstehen  

Bald is 15:00 dann kann sie mir mal den Buckel runnerrutschen


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> meine zickt grad wieder wegen der Raucherei im Haus, das zumindest ist keine Alternative *grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*
> 
> Hat die mich doch eben tatsächlich mit anderen Ehemännern verglichen *platzvorwut*
> 
> *Pah!* *aüßerstbeleidigtsmilie*



Ich prüfe nachher den Sitz des Nikotinpflasters!


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Bald is 15:00 dann kann sie mir mal den Buckel runnerrutschen



Genau, dann nerven wir!  

Sag mal, hast Du irgendeinen Riegel, oder etwas anderes Kalorienbehaftetes, welches ich mir auf unserer Tour reinziehen könnte? Meine hab ich zu Hause vergessen...


----------



## Maggo (23. Februar 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Da verausgab ich mich doch lieber in der freien Natur. Oder? JA!
> 
> Hat der Meisterturm oben noch auf zum Saufen? Weiß das wer?



falls du die kneipe meinst, ja ich war allerdings schon seit jahren nicht mehr drin, beim regelmäßigen vorbeifahren allerdings sieht das teil immer offen aus.


----------



## Maggo (23. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, dann nerven wir!
> 
> Sag mal, hast Du irgendeinen Riegel, oder etwas anderes Kalorienbehaftetes, welches ich mir auf unserer Tour reinziehen könnte? Meine hab ich zu Hause vergessen...



kann dir einen spendieren......


----------



## Frank (23. Februar 2007)

Jo auf meine neuen Beläge und Scheiben für den Drecksgolf warte ich auch, sollten heute oder Montag eintreffen. Aber da ich auch noch die Dämpfern/Federn tauschen muss und das dann bei nem Kumpel in Gründau auf der Bühne mache und dann auch endlich wieder etwas Mustang&Ranchero Luft schnuppern kann. 

Eijo dann gugg ich mal morgen. Wenn es ned gerade schifft wie bescheuert, dann dreh ich ne Runde gegen Mittag. Ausschlafen muss sein. Wenn ich mich lange genug schlafend stelle, dann putzt die Frau bestimmt alleine hihi.

Riegel? Snickers - und es geht weiter!


----------



## Maggo (23. Februar 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Riegel? Snickers - und es geht weiter!



meinte ich ja.....


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, dann nerven wir!   :



das könnt Ihr doch gar nicht 



Arachne schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast Du irgendeinen Riegel, oder etwas anderes Kalorienbehaftetes, welches ich mir auf unserer Tour reinziehen könnte? Meine hab ich zu Hause vergessen...



Buffer  


aber nur wenn de nich so schnell fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> aber nur wenn de nich so schnell fährst



abgemacht! Mit Maggos Riegel hab ich dann `ne Überlebenschance.


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOINMOIN.........
> Willste nicht 14.00 bei G-C mitfahren, und vorher/nachher machen wir hier rum ..........................................



Iss es OK, wenn wir erst nach GC so richtig durchgeschwitzt bei Dir rummachen?


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Schaut doch mal hier rein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264522
> 
> Könnt ihr dazu was sagen?



Mein Name ist Hase.....


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2007)

@Arachne: ....damit sollte es auch ohne Riegel gehen, auch zweimal so lang und doppelt so schwer


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Iss es OK, wenn wir erst nach GC so richtig durchgeschwitzt bei Dir rummachen?



solang nur bei und nicht mit, wird das schon O.K. sein


----------



## Arachne (23. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: ....damit sollte es auch ohne Riegel gehen, auch zweimal so lang und doppelt so schwer



dopst Du Dich damit regelmäßig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> solang nur bei und nicht mit, wird das schon O.K. sein



Was denn sonst.......


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2007)

Ich bringe heute Abend noch Zitronenkuchen mit. Braucht Ihr sonst noch was? Vllt. Weißbrot oder sowas? Sag mal an.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> dopst Du Dich damit regelmäßig?



Nee!


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Februar 2007)

ok dann fahr ich gleich mal los


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2007)

Ich komm heut abend mim Rad.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Februar 2007)

Ei gude Caro!
Ich les grad das du noch einen Mitfahrer suchst  müsste nur irgendwie nach Kelkheim kommen


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude Caro!
> Ich les grad das du noch einen Mitfahrer suchst  müsste nur irgendwie nach Kelkheim kommen



Wollte inzwischen eigentlich mim Bike hin, wenn Du aber keine Mitfahrgelegenheit hast, fahr ich mim Auto. 
Edit: Wär es ein Problem nach Eppstein, Höchst oder Ffm-Hauptbahnhof zu kommen und wann bist Du da?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Februar 2007)

Naja, mitm Carsten kann ich nicht fahren weil der ja schon unterwegs ist.
Bike müsste ich wohl so oder so, nur wäre mir heute mehr nach gemütlichem zusammensitzen als nach Abstrampeln, nach der gestrigen Tour fühl ich mich irgendwie so schlapp 
Wenns für dich ok ist dann sag mir wann und wo  (Bike müsst dann irgendwie ins Auto, sonst steh ich danach am Bahnhof weil ich nicht davon ausgeh das du zweimal bis Lenzhahn fahren willst, wär ja n ziemlicher Weg)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Februar 2007)

Am besten für mich zu erreichen wäre Eppstein oder Hofheim  zur "Not" könnte ich aber auch probieren irgendwie nach Kelkheim zu kommen.


----------



## caroka (23. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Am besten für mich zu erreichen wäre Eppstein oder Hofheim  zur "Not" könnte ich aber auch probieren irgendwie nach Kelkheim zu kommen.



Wir telefonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Februar 2007)

hat spaß gemacht...müssen das auf jedenfall wiederholen...euch einen schönen abend.


----------



## Maggo (23. Februar 2007)

fand ich auch! 

@uwe: wenns netz wieder funktioniert sag deiner frau nochmal nen ganz lieben gruß und danke für das leckere essen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Iss es OK, wenn wir erst nach GC so richtig durchgeschwitzt bei Dir rummachen?



Duschen.....?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Februar 2007)

I-Net geht wieder, den Gruß hat sie schon  bekommen. 

Ewe verlasse die letzte zwa es Haus, es hat auch Fabienne gut gefallen, mir natürlich auch


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Februar 2007)

wann gibts denn die bilder vom springen zu sehen?


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> I-Net geht wieder, den Gruß hat sie schon  bekommen.
> 
> Ewe verlasse die letzte zwa es Haus, es hat auch Fabienne gut gefallen, mir natürlich auch



War schön! Auch, wenn es mit Drängelei, Zwang, ... verbunden war.


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2007)

Bin auch schon zu Hause. 
Ich fand es auch wieder schön *mit* den Plauschern *bei* Luca und Fabienne. Und wieder mal tolles Essen bis zum Abwinken. *schmatz*

Mein Muskelkater wird irgendwie immer schlimmer.  
@ RH 
Wir telefonieren mo...Äh heute nochmal wegen dem heutigen Finetuning. Wahrscheinlich lass ich GC ausfallen und dreh vormittags 'ne lockere Runde.


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2007)

Ich hör schon mein Bett wie es ruft.

Nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Februar 2007)

moin ihr lieben liebenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Februar 2007)

Schnupf, trief, blööde Nase, draußen regnets, igitigit ich geh wieder ins Bett


----------



## Maggo (24. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schnupf, trief, blööde Nase, draußen regnets, igitigit ich geh wieder ins Bett



ich habs gude wedder heud moin auch verpasst. jetzt geh ich ned mer raus


----------



## Frank (24. Februar 2007)

Da hatte ich gestern noch gehofft, das der Regen mal bis heute abend auf sich warten läßt und was passiert? Ich stehe auf, gehe vors Haus einen Kaffee trinken und eine rauchen - und so wie die Kippe glüht fängt es an zu schütten. Top.  Also doch fauler Tag aufm Sofa. Bin eh fertig von gestern, bin erst 0200 ins Bett.

Schönes Weekend an alle.


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2007)

Moin moin,

soll es heute lange regnen? Hätte ja auch mehr Bock auf Sonne. 
Man kann eben nicht alles haben. Mach mir erst mal Frühstück.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schnupf, trief, blööde Nase, draußen regnets, igitigit ich geh wieder ins Bett



gute idee 



Maggo schrieb:


> ich habs gude wedder heud moin auch verpasst. jetzt geh ich ned mer raus



ich habe mein bike sauber gemacht, kette geölt und grad als ich fertig war fing es an zu regnen...toll..wollte heute eigentlich ne kleine runde fahren 



caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> soll es heute lange regnen? Hätte ja auch mehr Bock auf Sonne.
> Man kann eben nicht alles haben. Mach mir erst mal Frühstück.



es soll den ganzen tag regnen. das regenwetter soll wohl erstmal bis mittwoch gehen *grummel*

man bin ich ein schönwetterbiker - ob gerd heute bei GC fährt...gerade hat mal der regen einwenig nachgelassen und nun tröpfelt es nur noch.


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ..........
> es soll den ganzen tag regnen. das regenwetter soll wohl erstmal bis mittwoch gehen *grummel*.......



bis mittwoch  *beißnochmalfrustiginsbrot*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2007)

Schubs mich doch ma einer vom PC. Hier is eh nix los. 
Ich müsste mal einkaufen, Wohnung aufräumen, Kleines Schwarzes umsorgen....
Ich raff mich einfach mal auf.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Februar 2007)

MoinMoin ihr Plauscher,
war ein super netter Abend und nochmal n special thankx @ Gerd und Fabienne  funzt alles wunderbar 
Danke @ Caro fürs fahren


----------



## fUEL (24. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> MoinMoin ihr Plauscher,
> war ein super netter Abend und nochmal n special thankx @ Gerd und Fabienne  funzt alles wunderbar
> Danke @ Caro fürs fahren


 

Tach auch hier 

Schönes Wochenende wünsch ich Euch dann mal und bis Donnerstach - hab leider nen Auslandseinsatz in Mailand.

Bis bald dann mal

Gruß Frank


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Tach auch hier
> 
> Schönes Wochenende wünsch ich Euch dann mal und bis Donnerstach - hab leider nen Auslandseinsatz in Mailand.
> 
> ...


Regnets in Mailand auch?

Bis bald


----------



## Maggo (24. Februar 2007)

wo bleibt eigentlich de carsten mit die bilders????


----------



## Maggo (24. Februar 2007)

jemand mal interresse?:
http://www.critical-mass-frankfurt.de/index.php#about


----------



## fUEL (24. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Regnets in Mailand auch?
> 
> Bis bald


 
Kann ich der erst gegen 2125 beantworten, üblicherweise regnet es dort sehr oft und sehr ergiebig.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Februar 2007)

Schaut Euch mal die Speichen an 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=124746&d=1172326763


----------



## Maggo (24. Februar 2007)

speichensalat. soll federn aber nicht besonders stabil sein, wenn dir dann aber mal was reißt unterwegs haste keine chance....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Februar 2007)

Was war denn hier los 
Da kommt man von nem geb.tag und freut sich schon aufs Seitenweiße nachlesen und dann is da gar nix ?!
Naja, gute Nacht dann mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was war denn hier los
> Da kommt man von nem geb.tag und freut sich schon aufs Seitenweiße nachlesen und dann is da gar nix ?!
> Naja, gute Nacht dann mal



GN8


----------



## Arachne (24. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habs gude wedder heud moin auch verpasst. jetzt geh ich ned mer raus





Frank schrieb:


> Da hatte ich gestern noch gehofft, das der Regen mal bis heute abend auf sich warten läßt und was passiert? Ich stehe auf, gehe vors Haus einen Kaffee trinken und eine rauchen - und so wie die Kippe glüht fängt es an zu schütten. Top.  Also doch fauler Tag aufm Sofa. Bin eh fertig von gestern, bin erst 0200 ins Bett.
> 
> Schönes Weekend an alle.





caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> soll es heute lange regnen? Hätte ja auch mehr Bock auf Sonne.
> Man kann eben nicht alles haben. Mach mir erst mal Frühstück.





habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> ich habe mein bike sauber gemacht, kette geölt und grad als ich fertig war fing es an zu regnen...toll..wollte heute eigentlich ne kleine runde fahren
> 
> es soll den ganzen tag regnen. das regenwetter soll wohl erstmal bis mittwoch gehen *grummel*
> ...



Pussies!!   

Ich bin zwar nicht bei gc, aber etwas später, bei Sonnenschein (!), gefahren. 

@Lugga & Carsten: wann tragt ihr denn eure Punkte von gestern ein?


----------



## Maggo (24. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo bleibt eigentlich de carsten mit die bilders????



ich wiederhol misch nur ungern....


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Februar 2007)

GN8


----------



## arkonis (25. Februar 2007)

bin heute voll in den regen gefahren, irgendwie war vor mir die Wolkendecke aufgerissen, während hinter mir sich alles zusammenbraute, was ein Fun.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Februar 2007)

MoinMoin ihr Plauscher!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Pussies!!
> 
> @Lugga : wann tragt ihr denn eure Punkte von gestern ein?



ups...habs gemacht


----------



## fUEL (25. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kann ich der erst gegen 2125 beantworten, üblicherweise regnet es dort sehr oft und sehr ergiebig.



um der lieben Caro die Frage zu beantworten:
es sind ca 10 Grad das Wetter ist diesig, ich war jetzt seit 9 Uhr joggen im Park hintr dem Palazzo Sforz..... kann ich mir net merke ist jedenfalls ein toller Park mit hunderten von Mountainbikeweicheiern, die bei dem Wetter mit Neoprenùberschuhen und Sturmhauben unterwegs sind und aussehen als kàmen sie vom Nordpol, das witzigste ist, dass die alle auf dem Oberrohr sitzen mit ihren kurzen Dackelbeinen. 

Im ùbrigen ist dieser sch... mac hier mit einer alptraumtastatur ausgestattet.

Hab so ungefàhr 200m zum Geschàftstermin zu laufen geht um 1230 an 
Hab se alle so gelegt, dass man wenigstens ein bisschen zeit hat dieses wunderbare "terraced room"zu nutzen mit grossem Balkon bepflanzt mit Dutzenden von blùhenden Alpenveilchen, richtig romantisch.

So viel Spass Euch dann und schoenen Sonntag. 

Gruss Frank


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Im ùbrigen ist dieser sch... mac hier mit einer alptraumtastatur ausgestattet.



was für einen sch ... önen mac hast du denn da und wo treibst du dich denn wieder rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> um der lieben Caro die Frage zu beantworten:
> es sind ca 10 Grad das Wetter ist diesig, ich war jetzt seit 9 Uhr joggen im Park hintr dem Palazzo Sforz..... kann ich mir net merke ist jedenfalls ein toller Park mit hunderten von Mountainbikeweicheiern, die bei dem Wetter mit Neoprenùberschuhen und Sturmhauben unterwegs sind und aussehen als kàmen sie vom Nordpol, das witzigste ist, dass die alle auf dem Oberrohr sitzen mit ihren kurzen Dackelbeinen.
> 
> Im ùbrigen ist dieser sch... mac hier mit einer alptraumtastatur ausgestattet.
> ...


 Dann wünsch ich Dir, dass Du die Zeit zwischen Deinen Terminen schön nutzen kannst.


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusamme,
ich lad jetzt (endlich) mal die Bilder vom Freitag rein. Diese im Album sind nur 1024*683 Pixel bzw. 120-150 KB groß, damit ich nicht ewig laden muß. Die Originale haben 3.5-5,0 MB (aus denen kann man sich die Ideal-Bildgröße und -Ausschnitt ausschneiden) und brenne ich mal auf ne CD. Hab noch keine Zeit gehabt was zu lesen und bin dann bis Mittwoch auf Seminar. CU later... viel later

Edit1: Im Album mal auf "Sortieren" klicken, dann klapps auch mit der Reihenfolge.
Edit2: ...so ferdisch und ab zum nächsde Dermin.


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2007)

moin moin,

ob es heute was mit radeln wird? Ich gugg mir mal den WP an.....


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Lugga & Carsten: wann tragt ihr denn eure Punkte von gestern ein?



* jaaaa *




Maggo schrieb:


> ich wiederhol misch nur ungern....



*jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *(un erledischd)*



*


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> * jaaaa *
> 
> *jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *(un erledischd)*
> 
> ...



und, wie wars?   

Morgen!


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ob es heute was mit radeln wird? Ich gugg mir mal den WP an.....



Ich nehm an, nach Deim gugge sitzde schon widder uffm Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und, wie wars?
> 
> Morgen!


hehe  .... scheeeee


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich nehm an, nach Deim gugge sitzde schon widder uffm Rad!



Nee, ich trink noch mein Kaffee aber ich werde heute mal radeln gehen. Ein paar Punkte wären schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, ich trink noch mein Kaffee aber ich werde heute mal radeln gehen. Ein paar Punkte wären schon nicht schlecht.



Wollte gerade berichten, dass es seit meinem Aufstehen nicht geregnet hat. Fängt hier gerade wieder an... Werde aber mindestens zur Futterkrippe fahren! Wenn ich mich beeile ist dabei auch der Falkensteiner Friedhofstrail und das Ende des Viktoriatrails mit drin.


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Februar 2007)

Gestern abend war es nach em obbulende Esse und Woi dringe wieder nach 02:00 ... ...


ich bin zu alt für so'n Sch.... 

un Tschüss erst mal


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wollte gerade berichten, dass es seit meinem Aufstehen nicht geregnet hat. Fängt hier gerade wieder an... Werde aber mindestens zur Futterkrippe fahren! Wenn ich mich beeile ist dabei auch der Falkensteiner Friedhofstrail und das Ende des Viktoriatrails mit drin.



Tatsächlich..........hier fängt es auch gerade an. Werde aber bestimmt ne Lücke finden.  
Guden Hunger.


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> ob es heute was mit radeln wird? Ich gugg mir mal den WP an.....





caroka schrieb:


> Nee, ich trink noch mein Kaffee aber ich werde heute mal radeln gehen. Ein paar Punkte wären schon nicht schlecht.



Im Moment halten wir uns ja gerade so auf der ersten Seite. Wenn es aber Teams hinter uns gibt, die noch ins Trainingslager gehen...

Zum Glück stehen wir da ja drüber, what shalls!


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im Moment halten wir uns ja gerade so auf der ersten Seite. Wenn es aber Teams hinter uns gibt, die noch ins Trainingslager gehen...
> 
> Zum Glück stehen wir da ja drüber, what shalls!



Hätte eh nie gedacht, dass wir so weit vorne mitradeln aber ein bisschen Ehrgeiz entwickelt man schon.


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gestern abend war es nach em obbulende Esse und Woi dringe wieder nach 02:00 ... ...
> 
> 
> ich bin zu alt für so'n Sch....
> ...



Ist doch nett, wenn nicht nur die Plauscher so verrückt sind!


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hätte eh nie gedacht, dass wir so weit vorne mitradeln aber ein bisschen Ehrgeiz entwickelt man schon.



Naja, je nach Tageszeit, Wochentag, Monat und Jahr haben manche das Gefühl, dass es zu viel ist...  Ich nicht! 

Bin sowieso mal gespannt, wie das Ranking am Ende aussieht und ob da im Augenblick überhaupt schon eine Prognose möglich ist.


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, je nach Tageszeit, Wochentag, Monat und Jahr haben manche das Gefühl, dass es zu viel ist...  Ich nicht!



Du trägst ja auch den Löwenanteil.  Hätten wir 300 Punkte weniger würden wir weiter hinten stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du trägst ja auch den Löwenanteil.  Hätten wir 300 Punkte weniger würden wir weiter hinten stehen.



Nimm doch den Rachid, dann wäre es 600.  Klar, man kann sich eine Mannschaft zusammenstellen, in der man am Ende mit 200 Punkten an der Spitze steht... Kommt halt drauf an, was man will.

Ich will mit Plauschern in `ner Gruppe sein und sehen, wie wir uns alle im möglichen Rahmen anstrengen und drüber diskutieren!!!   Da keine uns bekannte gegnerische Mannschaft sich in direkter Nähe zu uns aufhält, brauche ich da auch keinen Ehrgeiz entwickeln!


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Februar 2007)

hey ihr...erstmal hallo zusammen  und coole bilder...da müssen wir unbedingt noch mal hin...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Februar 2007)

Und nächstes mal muss ich da unbedingt auch mitfahren


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2007)

So, war mal auf dem Altkönig. Das Wetter war super. Bin nur anfangs ein bisschen nass geworden. Das beste ist.......mein kleines schwarzes steht geputzt und geschmiert im Keller.  Doll sieht es aus. 
Die Schaltzüge habe ich auch sauber gemacht und geölt.


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2007)

Hat schon jemand "Rocky Balboa" im Kino gesehen? Ist der empfehlenswert?


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, war mal auf dem Altkönig. Das Wetter war super. Bin nur anfangs ein bisschen nass geworden. Das beste ist.......mein kleines schwarzes steht geputzt und geschmiert im Keller.  Doll sieht es aus.
> Die Schaltzüge habe ich auch sauber gemacht und geölt.



super  wenigstens hast du dich überwunden...ich hab die ganze zeit mit mir gekämpft und dann hat die faulheit gesiegt...


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und nächstes mal muss ich da unbedingt auch mitfahren



och dann wird ja noch schneller gefahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och dann wird ja noch schneller gefahren



Wenn du mir dein (für mich zwei Nummern zu großes) Bike leihst nicht


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, war mal auf dem Altkönig. Das Wetter war super. Bin nur anfangs ein bisschen nass geworden. Das beste ist.......mein kleines schwarzes steht geputzt und geschmiert im Keller.  Doll sieht es aus.
> Die Schaltzüge habe ich auch sauber gemacht und geölt.



 Wie bist Du denn hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och dann wird ja noch schneller gefahren



Nicht, wenn ich wieder dabei bin!


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn ich wieder dabei bin!



deswegen warst du ja auch immer meilenweit vor mir


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> deswegen warst du ja auch immer meilenweit vor mir



Das hast du dir doch bestimmt nur eingebildet


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie bist Du denn hoch?



Schneidhain, Naturfreundehaus an den Fischteichen vorbei, Tillmannsweg, Fuchstanz, Altkönig.  War ein bisschen glitschig. Ich muss mir mal einen neuen Albert aufziehen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schneidhain, Naturfreundehaus an den Fischteichen vorbei, Tillmannsweg, Fuchstanz, Altkönig.





caroka schrieb:


> War ein bisschen glitschig. Ich muss mir mal einen neuen Albert aufziehen.


kost beim Bike-Compo 10  (wird vermutlich eh bald wieder was bestellt)


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schneidhain, Naturfreundehaus an den Fischteichen vorbei, Tillmannsweg, Fuchstanz, Altkönig.  War ein bisschen glitschig. Ich muss mir mal einen neuen Albert aufziehen.



Als ich den Falkensteiner Friedhofstrail fuhr, war ich begeistert wie gut es ging. Allerdings dachte ich vorher ich komme gar nicht bis hin. Auf dem Laub des flacheren Anstiegs war es super glitschig. So auch auf der Abfahrt. Teilweise zeigte mein Vorderrad zwar in Fahrtrichtung, mein Hinterrad hing aber leicht in Richtung Abhang, so als würdest Du dauernd eine Kurve fahren... Bin den Viktoriatrail dann komplett runtergefahren. Da war es genause nass, wie vor einer Woche, als wir mit dem Kater hoch sind. Der Trail von etwa Schillerturm, bis Heidekrug glich eher einem Bach. Mein Rad sieht aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das hast du dir doch bestimmt nur eingebildet



Sag ich doch!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Februar 2007)

Glitschig war´s wirklich und ich hab mir heute morgen auch noch den nassesten Teil des Tages zum Biken ausgesucht. Bin auf dem Silberbachtrail am Atzelberg gleich zweimal nur knapp der Konfrontattion mit einem Baum entkommen, wobei das eine mal nicht so sehr langsam gewesen wäre.  
Tja, das nasse Wetter geht momentan etwas an die Nerven und ans Material. Was ich die letzten Wochen an Bremsbelägen erneuern mußte...


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Glitschig war´s wirklich und ich hab mir heute morgen auch noch den nassesten Teil des Tages zum Biken ausgesucht. Bin auf dem Silberbachtrail am Atzelberg gleich zweimal nur knapp der Konfrontattion mit einem Baum entkommen, wobei das eine mal nicht so sehr langsam gewesen wäre.
> Tja, das nasse Wetter geht momentan etwas an die Nerven und ans Material. Was ich die letzten Wochen an Bremsbelägen erneuern mußte...



Habe das Gefühl, dass die Swissstop-Beläge, die ich derzeit erstmalig fahre, deutlich länger halten, als die original Shimano-Resin-Beläge.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe das Gefühl, dass die Swissstop-Beläge, die ich derzeit erstmalig fahre, deutlich länger halten, als die original Shimano-Resin-Beläge.



hmm, was aber scheinbar zu den standard juicy belägen wohl immer noch sehr kurz ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Februar 2007)

Irgendwie geht das hier in den letzten Tage seehr langsam vorran  man merkt das es WE ist und keiner auf der A******* ne Abwechslung braucht


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, was aber scheinbar zu den standard juicy belägen wohl immer noch sehr kurz ist



Nur an Bikes, die entsprechend selten bewegt werden!


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> kost beim Bike-Compo 10  (wird vermutlich eh bald wieder was bestellt)



 Upps, ich habe schon einen im Keller. Der war aber viel teurer.  
Danke für den Tip.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur an Bikes, die entsprechend selten bewegt werden!



ach sind 1000 km an täglich bewegten bikes mehr als 1000 km an bikes die nur 2-3 die woche bewegt werden??  *wunder*


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Irgendwie geht das hier in den letzten Tage seehr langsam vorran  man merkt das es WE ist und keiner auf der A******* ne Abwechslung braucht



oder das ihr euch am freitag erstmal für 2 tage genug ausgeplauscht habt


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> oder das ihr euch am freitag erstmal für 2 tage genug ausgeplauscht habt



 Ja wir sehen uns ja immer öfter auch mal in Zivil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja wir sehen uns ja immer öfter auch mal in Zivil....



was ja auch durchaus als positiv empfunden werden kann 
auch wenn es eher schlecht für die Figur ist


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach sind 1000 km an täglich bewegten bikes mehr als 1000 km an bikes die nur 2-3 die woche bewegt werden??  *wunder*



Dein "kurz" hat man auch auf die Zeit und nicht die Kilometerleistung beziehen können.


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was ja auch durchaus als positiv empfunden werden kann
> auch wenn es eher schlecht für die Figur ist



Da hast Du recht. Es schmeckt aber auch immer richtig gut.


----------



## Arachne (25. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was ja auch durchaus als positiv empfunden werden kann
> auch wenn es eher schlecht für die Figur ist



Wenn unsere zivilen Treffen keinen Fahrausfall bedingen, wie am Freitag eigentlich sogar eine zusätzliche Trainingseinheit einräumen, müssen sie auch nicht schlecht für die Figur sein!


----------



## caroka (25. Februar 2007)

gn8


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> gn8



GN8 caroka


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Februar 2007)

Endlich nach einer Woche Erkältungspause konnte ich heute mal wieder eine Testfahrt machen. Am Ende hatte ich sogar 2 Stunden und losgefahren bin ich mit der Absicht lediglich 1 Stunde unterwegs zu sein.

Am Freitag habe ich den Air-Force 1 RED-C Dämpfer gegen meine Fox Vanilla RC bei german:A getauscht und einen um 150 Euronen günstigeren "Upgrade"-Preis bekommen. 

Der Dämpfer fängt erst so richtig an zu dämpfen wenn der Weg uneben und steinig wird. Ansonsten auf gerader Strecke verhält sich das Ding als ob der Lock-out aktviert ist. Im Gegensatz zur Fox-Vanilla RC hat der Dämpfer sogar ein Lock-out.


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8 caroka



Nabend hkn.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer fängt erst so richtig an zu dämpfen wenn der Weg uneben und steinig wird. Ansonsten auf gerader Strecke verhält sich das Ding als ob der Lock-out aktviert ist. Im Gegensatz zur Fox-Vanilla RC hat der Dämpfer sogar ein Lock-out.



wenn du zufrieden bist ist doch klasse und dann war der dämpfer ja auch nicht sooo teuer.

achso guten abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (26. Februar 2007)

GN8 oder sollte ich besser sagen

Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (26. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8 oder sollte ich besser sagen
> 
> Guten Morgen



Ich nehm mal das gute Morgen. 
Hast Du so lange gearbeitet?

Ich bin heute kaum aus dem Bett gekommen. Habe mir wohl gestern am Fuchstanz einen Zug geholt.  

Habt Ihr Euer Wochenende gut verbracht?

@Fux
Was wird denn auf Deiner Baustelle da gerade gemacht?  

@MTK-Cube
Viel Spass bei der Schulung.


----------



## fUEL (26. Februar 2007)

Mooin Kinners 
Kommgrad vom Laufe und wollt mal den Taunus grùsse  Bisd denne
Wetter trocke und lausig kalt 3 bis 4 Grad schàtz ich.ù
fux:
Da wo an de tastatur normal des z is is hier des y und umgekehrt 

Bis bald

Frank


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mooin Kinners
> Kommgrad vom Laufe und wollt mal den Taunus grùsse  Bisd denne
> Wetter trocke und lausig kalt 3 bis 4 Grad schàtz ich.ù
> fux:
> ...



Morgen,

wußte gar nicht, dass die Italiener das gleiche Tastatur-Layout wie die Amis haben. Noch gewöhnungsbedürftiger finde ich die Lage der Sonderzeichen (brauche ich für meinen Job öfter).


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Februar 2007)

Moin,

hab mich am Freitag wohl doch etwas erkältet. Da mach ich heut mal was ich will, nämlich nix!


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab mich am Freitag wohl doch etwas erkältet. Da mach ich heut mal was ich will, nämlich nix!



Ich wünsch Dir mal gute Besserung, obwohl Du Dich anhörst, als ob es Dir gerade recht kommt...  

Hier regnet es alle naslang wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Fux
> Was wird denn auf Deiner Baustelle da gerade gemacht?



ich hab endlich die erdwärmebohrung bekommen   die geräte sollen heute früh wieder verschwinden ... guggst du bilders in meinem blog  



fUEL schrieb:


> Da wo an de tastatur normal des z is is hier des y und umgekehrt



ist net typisch apple sondern amerikanisch, wie arachne schon gesacht hat. meine apples haben alle ne deutsche tastatur, da auch in deutschland gekauft ...


----------



## wissefux (26. Februar 2007)

nachtrag : moin  

wollte heut morsche mitm rad fahrn und komm kaum zur tür raus, da schiffts plötzlich   
also schnell widder rin un umgezooche fürs audo. das wetter kann mich mal


----------



## caroka (26. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab mich am Freitag wohl doch etwas erkältet. Da mach ich heut mal was ich will, nämlich nix!



Gute Besserung, Alder.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich nehm mal das gute Morgen.
> Hast Du so lange gearbeitet?



ja habe ich...naja war wie immer selbst schuld. habe es seit tagen immer wieder vor mir her geschoben. habs aber ja noch rechtzeitig geschafft 



caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin heute kaum aus dem Bett gekommen. Habe mir wohl gestern am Fuchstanz einen Zug geholt.



das gibts mittlerweile auch züge? krass, die geben sich echt mühe den bikern/wanderern was zu bieten


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab mich am Freitag wohl doch etwas erkältet. Da mach ich heut mal was ich will, nämlich nix!



habt ihr am freitag ne gartenparty gemacht? so kalt war es doch nicht - oder war mir nur warm weil mich euer tempo angestrengt hat 

gute besserung...


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier regnet es alle naslang wieder...



nicht nur bei dir...hier in schönwetterbikerhausen ist es auch nicht besser


----------



## caroka (26. Februar 2007)

Sieht so aus, als wenn wirklich alle mal am Arbeiten sind  oder krank .


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2007)

kollektives Schnarchen. Habe schon versucht ein Echo zu produzieren. Hat aber auch nichtfunktioniert... 

Dreh ma `ne Runde!


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das gibts mittlerweile auch züge? krass, die geben sich echt mühe den bikern/wanderern was zu bieten



wieso hatte ich vorhin nur genau denselben gedanken?? und warum nimmt die caro die dinger da wieder weg??


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> habt ihr am freitag ne gartenparty gemacht? so kalt war es doch nicht - oder war mir nur warm weil mich euer tempo angestrengt hat
> 
> gute besserung...




mich hats auch angestrengt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mich hats auch angestrengt



Alles andere hätte ich Dir übel genommen!


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2007)

Seit ein paar Tagen fahre ich wieder in normalen langärmeligen Trikots mit Unterhemd drunter.  Temperatur ist also schon ok, jetzt müssen wir noch an der Nässe a*******...

Macht schon einigermaßen Spaß hier am Rhein zu fahren. Ich fürchte nur, nach dem WP geht das gar nicht mehr. Wenn mal die Sonne scheint, ist es jetzt schon ziemlich überlaufen. Ich schätz, dass wird so ähnlich wie an der Nidda...


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wieso hatte ich vorhin nur genau denselben gedanken?? und warum nimmt die caro die dinger da wieder weg??



vielleicht hat sie sich gedacht -> was ich hab nimmt mir keiner weg


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mich hats auch angestrengt





Arachne schrieb:


> Alles andere hätte ich Dir übel genommen!




komisch, das schreiben die, die ständig vorne waren...hey uwe, du fehlst noch


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Seit ein paar Tagen fahre ich wieder in normalen langärmeligen Trikots mit Unterhemd drunter.  Temperatur ist also schon ok, jetzt müssen wir noch an der Nässe a*******...
> 
> Macht schon einigermaßen Spaß hier am Rhein zu fahren. Ich fürchte nur, nach dem WP geht das gar nicht mehr. Wenn mal die Sonne scheint, ist es jetzt schon ziemlich überlaufen. Ich schätz, dass wird so ähnlich wie an der Nidda...



stimmt die nässe ist doof...jetzt regnet es ja grad nicht...aber mein bike ist so schön sauber, ich müßte gleich wieder bergauf usw. *rausred*


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> komisch, das schreiben die, die ständig vorne waren...hey uwe, du fehlst noch



irgendwie haste ja recht, trotzdem machts spass sich mit den kollegen um die wette abzuhetzen.....auch wenns unvernünftig ist.


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt die nässe ist doof...jetzt regnet es ja grad nicht...aber mein bike ist so schön sauber, ich müßte gleich wieder bergauf usw. *rausred*



Jetzt am Nachmittag ist hier mehr Sonne, als in der Mittagspause...


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> irgendwie haste ja recht, trotzdem machts spass sich mit den kollegen um die wette abzuhetzen.....auch wenns unvernünftig ist.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt am Nachmittag ist hier mehr Sonne, als in der Mittagspause...



ich seh nur ganz entfernt ein wenig blauen himmel...hier ist es schön grau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich seh nur ganz entfernt ein wenig blauen himmel...hier ist es schön grau



Hier knallt jetzt die Sonne und ich will raus!


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier knallt jetzt die Sonne und ich will raus!



ich hätt jetzt irgendwie auch noch lust ne runde zu drehn. klappt aber leider nicht. ausserdem bin ich andererseits hundemüde und freu mich auf meine couch........


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hätt jetzt irgendwie auch noch lust ne runde zu drehn. klappt aber leider nicht. ausserdem bin ich andererseits hundemüde und freu mich auf meine couch........



Wärst Du mal gefahren am Wochenende, wärst Du nun auch nicht hundemüde!    (Hat Dir der Lugga am Freitag was mitgegeben???)


----------



## caroka (26. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hätt jetzt irgendwie auch noch lust ne runde zu drehn. klappt aber leider nicht. ausserdem bin ich andererseits hundemüde und freu mich auf meine couch........



Ich werde heute auch nichts machen. Mein Rücken zieht noch und will gepflegt werden.  
Ich mach mir gerade einen Tee. Werde was dazu naschen und dann die Füsse hochlegen. 
Mein Auto ist schon wieder in der Werkstatt. Der Motor ist heute nicht ganz rund gelaufen. Ob er das von mir hat. 

Geh mal in die Küche......


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wärst Du mal gefahren am Wochenende, wärst Du nun auch nicht hundemüde!    (Hat Dir der Lugga am Freitag was mitgegeben???)




 hätt ichs blos gemacht, gerade wirds hier auf der a***** auch wieder mehr. ich hoff, dass ich spätestens samstag wieder fahrn kann, steht allerdings auch noch in den sternen.


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hätt ichs blos gemacht, gerade wirds hier auf der a***** auch wieder mehr. ich hoff, dass ich spätestens samstag wieder fahrn kann, steht allerdings auch noch in den sternen.



 Bis Samstag nicht zu biken, würde für mich den Tod bedeuten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bis Samstag nicht zu biken, würde für mich den Tod bedeuten!



vielleicht schaff ichs ja unter der woche abends nochmal kurz drauf. normalerweise fahr ich ja eh abends nach der a***** net allein, für ne nette plauschertour brauch ich mich nicht groß motivieren. wenn die schafferei nicht soweit weg wäre würd ich glaub ich auch öfter mitm rad herfahrn.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bis Samstag nicht zu biken, würde für mich den Tod bedeuten!



mist dann bin ich ja bald tod...ach nee bin ja net der gerd


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2007)

servus. schon feierabend???  oder berufschule????


----------



## caroka (26. Februar 2007)

ei gude kresi.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Februar 2007)

gude CR - ups schon wieder off


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Februar 2007)

wer is off?


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2007)

He`s back from the off!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wer is off?


Jan Ullrich ist jetzt endgültig off! 

Sehr dünne Pressekonferenz heute. Entweder ist er wirklich schuldig und versucht davor wegzulaufen mit seiner Hinhalte-Taktik oder er ist noch blöder, als ich dacht.
Heute abend um 22:45 ist er wohl beim Beckmann in der ARD. Das schau ich mir an! Heute mittag durfte die Presse ja nicht fragen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Februar 2007)

Jo, das mitm Jan hab ich schon im Radio gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jan Ullrich ist jetzt endgültig off!
> 
> Sehr dünne Pressekonferenz heute. Entweder ist er wirklich schuldig und versucht davor wegzulaufen mit seiner Hinhalte-Taktik oder er ist noch blöder, als ich dacht.
> Heute abend um 22:45 ist er wohl beim Beckmann in der ARD. Das schau ich mir an! Heute mittag durfte die Presse ja nicht fragen.



 Oh, danke für den Hinweis!  Hatte mich letzten Sommer auch umgehauen...


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2007)

ich glaub der tyo iss einfach nur zu bedauern. eigentlich.


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2007)

ei gude hersch, ich hab momentan gut zu tun, hab dich aber net vergesse. wie könnt ich auch.....


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub der tyo iss einfach nur zu bedauern. eigentlich.



Wenn man sich den Umfang des Skandals anschaut, dann wahrscheinlich schon. Sollte es allerdings auch unter den Besten Ungedopte geben, hätte ich keinerlei Mitleid mit den aufgeflogenen Gedopten!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude hersch, ich hab momentan gut zu tun, hab dich aber net vergesse. wie könnt ich auch.....



Ei gude Maggo, läuft nix wech, ich bin auch etwas beschäfticht. Mein Bruder ist hier und morgen farnwa innen Pott und gucken nach "TISCHEN".... 
Ich glaube, ich haben gesundheitlichen Rückschlag.......Hals / Nase......


----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Umfang des Skandals anschaut, dann wahrscheinlich schon. Sollte es allerdings auch unter den Besten Ungedopte geben, hätte ich keinerlei Mitleid mit den aufgeflogenen Gedopten!



naja, irgendwie stand der immer gehörig unter druck und ordentlich labil war/ist der glaub ich auch. solche leute sind ja in gewisser weise auch junkies und mancheiner kann egal ob selbstverschuldet oder nicht und meinereiner hat auch mit diesen kerlen ein gewisses grundmitleid.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Februar 2007)

Wann soll das Wetter besser werden?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Februar 2007)

Hoffentlich bald...


----------



## Frank (26. Februar 2007)

Hoffentlich bald jo, diese ständige Schifferei geht mir aufn Keks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wann soll das Wetter besser werden?



warum nur hast du so ein schlimmes benehmen?? da sagt man erstmal guten abend..... 

ich hoff auch, dasses bald besser wird.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Februar 2007)

irgendwie ist hier gar nix los 
gute Nacht dann mal


----------



## Arachne (26. Februar 2007)

Meine Sonntagstour war echt schön!  Die müssen wir mal bei schönerem Wetter gemeinsam fahren. Da würde ich dann noch die Falkensteiner Burg und den Hühnerberg mit einbauen. Prinzipiell wären auch noch Marmorstein und Weberpfad mit drin.


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. Februar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jan Ullrich ist jetzt endgültig off!
> 
> Sehr dünne Pressekonferenz heute. Entweder ist er wirklich schuldig und versucht davor wegzulaufen mit seiner Hinhalte-Taktik oder er ist noch blöder, als ich dacht.
> Heute abend um 22:45 ist er wohl beim Beckmann in der ARD. Das schau ich mir an! Heute mittag durfte die Presse ja nicht fragen.



Jan störte sich an der Presse. Er kommt sich vor wie ein "Schwerverbrecher". Ja er ist ein Verbrecher, zwar kein schwerer aber das Verbrechen is immer noch schwer genug. Mich wundert dass sich diese Doping-Sünder immer so verteidigen müssen. Lance Armstrong, Jan Ullrich, Floyd Landis, Dieter Baumann ....

Bei so vielen Verbrechern, ist Doping im Sinner der Doping-Sünder kein Verbrechen mehr. Es doped doch jeder.

Die Sendung wird wiederholt und zwar zu folgenden Sendezeiten:
Wiederholungstermine:

Dienstag, 1.30 Uhr, NDR
Dienstag, 9.35 Uhr, MDR
Dienstag, 11.45 Uhr, RBB
Freitag, 10.15 Uhr, 3sat
Dienstag, 15.45 Uhr, hr-fernsehen


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wann soll das Wetter besser werden?



Dienstag





Mittwoch




Donnerstag




Freitag


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

Moin moin,

was für ne Nacht. Die Kleine hatte Zahnschmerzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

Morgen Arachne und Maggo.

Seid ihr nicht gut drauf? Oder gibt es auf einmal wichtigeres? Wie heißt sie denn?


----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie heißt sie denn?



a*****  

warum werd isch eischentlisch net mehr begrüßt


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> a*****
> 
> warum werd isch eischentlisch net mehr begrüßt


Moin Fux


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen Arachne und Maggo.
> 
> Seid ihr nicht gut drauf? Oder gibt es auf einmal wichtigeres? Wie heißt sie denn?



Morgen!

Wieso oder???


----------



## wissefux (27. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Fux



so gefällt mir das


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Februar 2007)

Moin Caro,
moin Fux,
moin Maggo,
moin Arachne, 
moin SDF,
moin fuel,
moin Carsten,
moin Cracy,
moin HKN,
moin wenn ich auch immer vergessen hab.

Einen wunderschönen wünsch ich Euch allen!


Wenn ich so die Wetteraussichten für diese Woche lese bleib ich wohl besser im Bett  :kotz:


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

@Lugga: PSSK-kompatibel...  ja, ja, schon gut, ist wirklich nicht unbedingt motivierend dieses Wetter. 

Ob ich wohl bis zum Ende des WP noch die 1000 knacke?  Bei dem Wetter wird es jedenfalls schwer.


----------



## Frank (27. Februar 2007)

Moin auch von mir.


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen Arachne und Maggo.
> 
> Seid ihr nicht gut drauf? Oder gibt es auf einmal wichtigeres? Wie heißt sie denn?



hallo caro,

die eine heißt a***** die andere birgitdie erste nervt grad rum und ich denke über eine trennung nach....dann hätte ich enorm viel zeit zum radeln und plauschen allerdings keine kohle mehr für ersatzteile und so..... 

irgendwie scheint hier auch der "flow" raus zu sein, das nervt mich auch, ansonsten bin ich ganz gut drauf.


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: PSSK-kompatibel...  ja, ja, schon gut, ist wirklich nicht unbedingt motivierend dieses Wetter.
> 
> Ob ich wohl bis zum Ende des WP noch die 1000 knacke?  Bei dem Wetter wird es jedenfalls schwer.



ich hatte mir irgendwann mal die 500 zum ziel gesetzt, das wird eng ich muss noch bissi klotzen, evtl morgen nach der katastrophe hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hatte mir irgendwann mal die 500 zum ziel gesetzt, das wird eng ich muss noch bissi klotzen, evtl morgen nach der katastrophe hier.



ok, vergessen wir mal die 1000!!!  Habe eben mal nachgerechnet: das wären im Schnitt 9 2/3 Punkte am Tag...


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, vergessen wir mal die 1000!!!  Habe eben mal nachgerechnet: das wären im Schnitt 9 2/3 Punkte am Tag...



morgen abend 10???


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen abend 10???



Gern!  Mit meinen mittags-4 hätte ich dann 14.  Ab wann und von wo aus?


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

ab wann kannste??? kannste guiden???


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ab wann kannste??? kannste guiden???



Guiden nur im Hochtaunus, oder einmal um Frankfurt rum (Grüngürtelradweg, ca. 70km). Der Grüngürtelradweg hat zwar weniger Wald als die Flughafenrunde, ist aber etwas abwechslungsreicher. Allerdings keine Trails... Könnte ich bei dem Wetter verschmerzen.

Ab wann kann ich mir einrichten. Frühestens 16 Uhr.


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

bei mir gehts wahrscheinlich erst später. gegen 1800vielleicht?? wo wäre für den weg der beste treffpunkt? vielleicht könnt ich auch direkt von der sch**ße hier losfaaahn.


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir gehts wahrscheinlich erst später. gegen 1800vielleicht?? wo wäre für den weg der beste treffpunkt? vielleicht könnt ich auch direkt von der sch**ße hier losfaaahn.



könntest Du. Von Höchst bis Berkersheim geht es an der Nidda lang. Da könnten wir jederzeit einsteigen.


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

berkersheim iss bei mir umme egge.


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hallo caro,
> 
> ....ansonsten bin ich ganz gut drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

kommste morgen mit???


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

Wenn Du mich meinst......
Die Kleine hat morgen Training. Da fahr ich wieder hier ein bisschen in der Gegend.


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

Wieso fängt es immer an zu tröpfeln, wenn ich raus gehe???  Ach ne, falsch, den Satz streichen! So ist es richtig: Wie schön, dass es nicht anfing zu schütten, so lange ich draußen war!


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

eben, tröpfeln iss garnet schlimm.


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Du mich meinst......
> Die Kleine hat morgen Training. Da fahr ich wieder hier ein bisschen in der Gegend.



schade.


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Februar 2007)

huhu ihr plauscher...tolles wetter...herrlich...überlege gerade ob ich heute kurz/kurz fahren soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> huhu ihr plauscher...tolles wetter...herrlich...überlege gerade ob ich heute kurz/kurz fahren soll



Was machst Du in La Palma? Oder ist es Australien? Argentinien? ...


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was machst Du in La Palma? Oder ist es Australien? Argentinien? ...


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was machst Du in La Palma? Oder ist es Australien? Argentinien? ...



ach ich wollte dem wetter in deutschland mal entfliehen...ich denke auch an euch wenn ich bei 27,5°C die trails absurfe


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Caro,
> moin Fux,
> moin Maggo,
> moin Arachne,
> ...



gude



> Wenn ich so die Wetteraussichten für diese Woche lese bleib ich wohl besser im Bett  :kotz:



recht haste...wenn ich net noch was sch***e müßte, dann wäre das ne prima alternative


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach ich wollte dem wetter in deutschland mal entfliehen...ich denke auch an euch wenn ich bei 27,5°C die trails absurfe



Ich hatte auch an euch gedacht, als ich auf La Palma bei 30°C am Strand in der Sonne lag, die hübschen Nixen beobachtete und den Rücken eingeschmiert bekam...


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch an euch gedacht, als ich auf La Palma bei 30°C am Strand in der Sonne lag, die hübschen Nixen beobachtete und den Rücken eingeschmiert bekam...



komm eigentlich haste an uns gedacht als dein rücken und hüfte geschmerzt hat und du selbst die wund- und heilsalbe aufgetragen hast


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch an euch gedacht, als ich auf La Palma bei 30°C am Strand in der Sonne lag, die hübschen Nixen beobachtete und den Rücken eingeschmiert bekam...



Das Thema ist jetzt ziemlich deprimierend, oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Februar 2007)

Hab eben vor lauter Langeweile den Dreck vom Freitag abgewaschen. Das hinter Lager war wie immer lose, beim Versuch es festzuziehen zeigte sich das die Lagerachse gebrochen ist. 

Wie lange ich damit wohl schon rumfahre?



________________________
"Leid mim Bike"


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> komm eigentlich haste an uns gedacht als dein rücken und hüfte geschmerzt hat und du selbst die wund- und heilsalbe aufgetragen hast



Arachne hat bestimmt ein Mädel umgarnt, sozusagen umwoben und *wurde *eingeschmiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> komm eigentlich haste an uns gedacht als dein rücken und hüfte geschmerzt hat und du selbst die wund- und heilsalbe aufgetragen hast



Wenigstens desinfiziert habe ich die Wunden selbst und muß zugeben, dass dabei keine Gedanken möglich waren...


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben vor lauter Langeweile den Dreck vom Freitag abgewaschen. Das hinter Lager war wie immer lose, beim Versuch es festzuziehen zeigte sich das die Lagerachse gebrochen ist.
> 
> Wie lange ich damit wohl schon rumfahre?
> 
> ...



 upps


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben vor lauter Langeweile den Dreck vom Freitag abgewaschen. Das hinter Lager war wie immer lose, beim Versuch es festzuziehen zeigte sich das die Lagerachse gebrochen ist.
> 
> Wie lange ich damit wohl schon rumfahre?
> 
> ...



 Welches hintere Lager?


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Arachne hat bestimmt ein Mädel umgarnt, sozusagen umwoben und *wurde *eingeschmiert.



Weiß nicht genau, wer wen wo warum umgarn hat. Jedenfalls möchte ich da wieder hin!


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß nicht genau, wer wen wo warum umgarn hat. Jedenfalls möchte ich da wieder hin!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Welches hintere Lager?



Das Narbenlager von der Felge und da die Achse durch die die Steckachse geschoben wird, oder die auf der die Lager sitzen.   









_________________________________________
"ich krieg alles kaputt"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2007)

Ei gude wie!

Du meinst also die Nabenachse die hohl ist und durch die du den Schnellspanner steckst? Oder wie?!
Das hab ja nicht mal ich bisher hinbekommen


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das Narbenlager von der Felge und da die Achse durch die die Steckachse geschoben wird, oder die auf der die Lager sitzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast `ne Steckachse? Keinen Schnellspanner?

("ich auch!")


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

Ein wenig Farbe gegen das Grau hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das Narbenlager von der Felge und da die Achse durch die die Steckachse geschoben wird, oder die auf der die Lager sitzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also die hinterachse! und sowas merkt man beim fahren nicht??? wasn das für ne nabe??


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also die hinterachse! und sowas merkt man beim fahren nicht??? wasn das für ne nabe??



Der Luca merkt das nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2007)

Ich befürchte fast das ist ein passender Moment um ein Bild dieser Art einzustellen, vermute fast das sowas in der Art länger hält und das für nichtmal so richtig teuer (600eus)


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

@kresi


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich befürchte fast das ist ein passender Moment um ein Bild dieser Art einzustellen, vermute fast das sowas in der Art länger hält und das für nichtmal so richtig teuer (600eus)



 

wäre mit sicherheit für solche manöver wie am freitag sehr zu empfehlen.


wer kommt jetzt eigentlich morgen noch mit??


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Februar 2007)

Bemerkt hab ich nicht so richtig was, war irgendwie vom Gefühl her schwammiger, es wird ja alles vom Schnellspanner gut zusammengehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wäre mit sicherheit für solche manöver wie am freitag sehr zu empfehlen.
> 
> 
> wer kommt jetzt eigentlich morgen noch mit??



Ich wollts mir ja schon ordern, für den Preis ist das einfach nur top und mit noch nem Kettenblatt und ner ausreichend langen Stütze sollte man damit sogar mal den ein oder andern km von Spot zu Spot schaukeln können 
nur leider hat meine Mutter was dagegen das ich mir zitat "ein Fahrrad um mir den Hals zu brechen" kaufe  gegens Torque hat sie nix gesagt (trotz des 4,17-fachen Preises) - versteh die Frauen wer will, ich kanns einfach nicht 


morgen kann ich nicht, meine Stiefoma wird beigesetzt


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ein wenig Farbe gegen das Grau hier
> ...



Bist Du mim hkn im Urlaub?!


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> morgen kann ich nicht, meine Stiefoma wird beigesetzt


 

mein aufrichtiges beileid!


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nur leider hat meine Mutter was dagegen das ich mir zitat "ein Fahrrad um mir den Hals zu brechen" kaufe  gegens Torque hat sie nix gesagt (trotz des 4,17-fachen Preises) - versteh die Frauen wer will, ich kanns einfach nicht




warn wir nicht auf deinem 18en??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warn wir nicht auf deinem 18en??



doch doch, aber mitm "ok" von de Mutter kauft es sich einfach leichter  man will sichs mitm Koch ja nicht verderben  auch wenn ich nicht so recht sehe wo sie da den Nachteil hat  Frau halt...


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

ich glaub ich hätt überhaupt nicht erwähnt, dass das was zum knochenbrechen iss.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hätt überhaupt nicht erwähnt, dass das was zum knochenbrechen iss.



Sie weiß was mein Canyon gekostet hat, nach dem ich 600 erwähnt hatte hat sie nachgefragt was das denn sein soll für so "wenig" Geld.
-na was zum Treppen rattern damit ich nicht Timos Bike nehmen muss-

Jetzt kommt sie mit dem Platzargument - als ob ein Torque weniger Platz braucht  naja, bevor ich da weiter "manipuliere" warte ich erst mal bis der morgige Tag rum ist


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du mim hkn im Urlaub?!



virtuell


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> virtuell



kannst es ihm ruhig erzählen...der gerd kann das ab


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

Bäääähhh, bin ich nass!  Der Wind hat nachgelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Allgemein, oder ich, oder ja? Wo warsden gewesen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2007)

Ich war in meiner ehemaligen Fahrschule. Wenn man besteht gibbet n Eiskratzer und n T-Shirt zum Werbung machen. Und noch n Aufkleber fürs Auto, aber den werd ich meiner Mutter sicher nicht drauf bappen  halt bissi unterhalten und noch schnell die Tocher  (15, leider schon vergeben ) vom Fahrlehrer heim gefahren und getankt und wieder heim. Alles in allem wohl gute 6 wp wenns kein Auto wär


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kannst es ihm ruhig erzählen...der gerd kann das ab




Klar der Gerd is doch en Kerl. 
Soll ich wirklich.........


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

Mal was anderes......................hat noch jemand ein Aquarium irgendwo im Keller rumstehen?  
Die Kinder wollen unbedingt ein Haustier, entweder Ratten oder Mäuse. Wobei Ratten.....ich weiß nicht.  
Katzen habe ich lange überlegt aber die Große ist son Allergigertyp und ich hab einfach zu wenig Platz für Katzenklo und Futterschalen.  
Meerschweinchen und Hasen sind denen zu langweilig.


----------



## caroka (27. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ....unterhalten und noch schnell die Tocher  (15, leider schon vergeben ) vom Fahrlehrer heim gefahren und getankt und wieder heim. ...


Aha!


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Klar der Gerd is doch en Kerl.
> Soll ich wirklich.........



Das wäre ein Gegenargument...


----------



## Maggo (27. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mal was anderes......................hat noch jemand ein Aquarium irgendwo im Keller rumstehen?
> Die Kinder wollen unbedingt ein Haustier, entweder Ratten oder Mäuse. Wobei Ratten.....ich weiß nicht.
> Katzen habe ich lange überlegt aber die Große ist son Allergigertyp und ich hab einfach zu wenig Platz für Katzenklo und Futterschalen.
> Meerschweinchen und Hasen sind denen zu langweilig.



ratten stinken ganz widerlich, meine schwester htte mal welche. ich wäre durchgedreht, wobei ich eh keinen faible für solche haustiere hab.


----------



## Fabienne (27. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mal was anderes......................hat noch jemand ein Aquarium irgendwo im Keller rumstehen?
> Die Kinder wollen unbedingt ein Haustier, entweder Ratten oder Mäuse. Wobei Ratten.....ich weiß nicht.
> Katzen habe ich lange überlegt aber die Große ist son Allergigertyp und ich hab einfach zu wenig Platz für Katzenklo und Futterschalen.
> Meerschweinchen und Hasen sind denen zu langweilig.



Hi Caro, 
bin hier mal grad reingeschnuppert - wir hätten noch ein altes Aquarium ( nur das Becken) in der Garage stehen. Irgendwas zwischen 60 und 100l. Keine Gewähr auf Dichtigkeit, wäre zu prüfen. Steht uns nur im Weg rum. Also, könnt ihr gerne haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (27. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich wollts mir ja schon ordern, für den Preis ist das einfach nur top und mit noch nem Kettenblatt und ner ausreichend langen Stütze sollte man damit sogar mal den ein oder andern km von Spot zu Spot



was sind da für Bremsen dran? Für den Preis lohnt es sich ja schon wegen der Parts.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2007)

Markus: die Parts siehts du hier  (Art-Nr: 124211)
und ja, das Angebot ist der absolute Hammer *habenwill*


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> was sind da für Bremsen dran? Für den Preis lohnt es sich ja schon wegen der Parts.



Da könntest Du Recht haben! Guckst Du da!


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Markus: die Parts siehts du hier  (Art-Nr: 124211)
> und ja, das Angebot ist der absolute Hammer *habenwill*



Tse, da warst Du ein paar Sekunden schneller...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2007)

damit könnte ich ja mein cc-HT ein bisschen modifizieren 

Hab sogar ein bisschen "geforscht", wo sich alle einig sind ist das der Freilauf nicht sehr lange hält (kann man bei dem Preis verschmerzen), wo sich die Leut hingegen nicht einig sind ist der Rahmen, bei manchen hielt er ne Woche (will nicht wissen was sie damit gemacht haben) und bei manchen über n Jahr bis er ihnen dann nicht mehr gut genug war und sie ihn einfach so ausgetauscht haben. Naja, Garantie ist 5 jahre, wenn nicht sogar 10 und die scheinen da wohl sogar recht kulant zu sein...
und wer is dagegen? Mama...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2007)

Wär doch optimal  das zum schnuppern und dann das Torque hinterher wenns Spass macht  dafür dann halt kein eigenes Auto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> damit könnte ich ja mein cc-HT ein bisschen modifizieren



Ein cc-HT müßte schon ziemlich stabil sein um auszuhalten, was ein Dirter aushalten sollte! Irgendwie mußt Du Deine Ma auf die Schiene bringen, dass mit besserem (angepaßterem) Material auch weniger passiert. Schaue ich mir nur meine letzten fünf Bodenproben an bin ich mir sicher, mit dem SESL wären sie nicht notwendig gewesen!!!


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wär doch optimal  das zum schnuppern und dann das Torque hinterher wenns Spass macht  dafür dann halt kein eigenes Auto...



Ein Dirter ist keine Enduro. Du brauchst beides!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2007)

Hab ich alles probiert

"ich fahr doch trotzdem auf den Treppen rum, irgendwann bricht mein Rad und dann lieg ich da und bin kaputt, das würde halten"

"so schnell geht man nicht kaputt"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ein Dirter ist keine Enduro. Du brauchst beides!



Das ist kein Dirter, das ist ein light FR-HT  kann man sich streiten was was ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Februar 2007)

das 2danger bringe ich Donnerstag nochmal zu Gespräche, momentan ham die Leut hier eh anderes im Kopf als Fahrräder 
Torque folgt dann zu gegebener Zeit 

und bist dahin geh ich mal schlafen, gute Nacht @ all


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das ist kein Dirter, das ist ein pseudo FR.HT



HT und 140mm Gabel wiederspricht FR.


----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das 2danger bringe ich Donnerstag nochmal zu Gespräche, momentan ham die Leut hier eh anderes im Kopf als Fahrräder
> Torque folgt dann zu gegebener Zeit
> 
> und bist dahin geh ich mal schlafen, gute Nacht @ all



Wenn ich schlafen wollte, bis das SESL folgt, müßten sie mich ziemlich lange ins Koma versetzen...


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Februar 2007)

kauf dir das 8.0 und gut ist...das andere kaufste nächstes jahr einfach mal so dazu


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schaue ich mir nur meine letzten fünf Bodenproben an bin ich mir sicher, mit dem SESL wären sie nicht notwendig gewesen!!!



klar, ich sag auch das mein fehlendes fahrkönnen vom torque ausgebügelt wird 

bei thorsten geht das knie wieder - der fährt ja clicker. dann könnt ihr ja mal besser testen.


----------



## arkonis (27. Februar 2007)

Laufräder machen nicht so den CC eindruck   mit XT Narbe und Single dingsda Laufräder hät ich schon eher ins auge gefasst, aber auch so sehr günstig.
Der Rahmen ist sicher minderwertiger, ist son 20 Eu Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> klar, ich sag auch das mein fehlendes fahrkönnen vom torque ausgebügelt wird
> 
> bei thorsten geht das knie wieder - der fährt ja clicker. dann könnt ihr ja mal besser testen.



 Was hat er denn mit seinem Knie gemacht? Doch hoffentlich nicht beim Radeln lädiert!?


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was hat er denn mit seinem Knie gemacht? Doch hoffentlich nicht beim Radeln lädiert!?



nee thorsten hat schon länger mit dem knie probleme. ist auch schon mal operiert worden und wenn er es falsch belastet (wie bei einer unserer touren) dann kann es sein das er danach ne zeitlang schmerzen hat.

ich hoffe auch das die probleme nicht mehr werden...ohne ihn fahre ich halt ne ganze menge weniger. auch wenn ich natürlich mit euch fahren kann. aber da ist halt immer das problem mit dem hin kommen.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Februar 2007)

GN8


----------



## caroka (28. Februar 2007)

Moin moin,

heute morgen ging es nur um Mäuse beim Frühstück.


----------



## caroka (28. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ratten stinken ganz widerlich, meine schwester htte mal welche. ich wäre durchgedreht, wobei ich eh keinen faible für solche haustiere hab.


OK, ein sehr triftiger Grund gegen diese Spezies. 



Fabienne schrieb:


> Hi Caro,
> bin hier mal grad reingeschnuppert - wir hätten noch ein altes Aquarium ( nur das Becken) in der Garage stehen. Irgendwas zwischen 60 und 100l. Keine Gewähr auf Dichtigkeit, wäre zu prüfen. Steht uns nur im Weg rum. Also, könnt ihr gerne haben.


Das ist ja super.  Dicht muss es ja nicht sein. Ich melde mich dann mal telefonisch heute oder morgen.


----------



## caroka (28. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee thorsten hat schon länger mit dem knie probleme. ist auch schon mal operiert worden und wenn er es falsch belastet (wie bei einer unserer touren) dann kann es sein das er danach ne zeitlang schmerzen hat.
> 
> ich hoffe auch das die probleme nicht mehr werden...ohne ihn fahre ich halt ne ganze menge weniger. auch wenn ich natürlich mit euch fahren kann. aber da ist halt immer das problem mit dem hin kommen.



Vllt. ist der Biometrievortrag beim Denfeld für ihn von Vorteil.


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also die hinterachse! und sowas merkt man beim fahren nicht??? wasn das für ne nabe??



Morgen!

@Lugga: Sag mal, was das für `ne Nabe ist.


----------



## Maggo (28. Februar 2007)

ganau, sagwas das für ne nabe iss......


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> @Lugga: Sag mal, was das für `ne Nabe ist.





Maggo schrieb:


> ganau, sagwas das für ne nabe iss......



Wo kann ich das in Erfahrung bringen  

Felge wird komplett mit Narbe als Mavic Crossland verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2007)

ups, Morgen zusammen!


----------



## Maggo (28. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo kann ich das in Erfahrung bringen
> 
> Felge wird komplett mit Narbe als Mavic Crossland verkauft



iss ein systemlaufrad. hastes schon wem gezeigt ders reparieren kann??

brings nicht nach dietzenbach


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss ein systemlaufrad. hastes schon wem gezeigt ders reparieren kann??
> 
> brings nicht nach dietzenbach




Ne hat noch niemand gesehen

Freitag will ich aber Die Runde vom letzten Freitag bischen verfeinern und ich will nicht mit em Stumpi fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2007)

hat man Garantie auf Laufräder????


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2007)

mehr wie ein Jahr?


----------



## Maggo (28. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hat man Garantie auf Laufräder????
> 
> 
> > mehr wie ein Jahr?



kommt wohl auf den händler an. versuchen würd ichs. schleunigst....kommste hoit abend trotzdem mit? stumpi ghet da locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2007)

vergiß es, Fabienne muß arbeiten und ich Kinder hüten


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Februar 2007)

Morgen Plauscher,

habt ihr schon den Bericht gelesen? Man könnte ein MTB-Plauscher-Abend mit NWD und ein paar Fahrradtestrunden daraus machen. Ich stelle mich auch als Fahrer zur Verfügung. Das wäre die Möglichkeit die letzten Winterpokaltünktscher einzufahren. Dettelbach ist kurz vor Würzburg und man könnte das vorab mit einer kleinen Spessartrunde verbinden.

Kona-Test mit NWD Filmabend


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kommt wohl auf den händler an. versuchen würd ichs. schleunigst....kommste hoit abend trotzdem mit? stumpi ghet da locker.



Da gehts lang:


----------



## Maggo (28. Februar 2007)

ich glaub das ist die runde, die ich auch gefahren wäre.


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Die Sonne scheint so geil, ich glaube ich muß mich mal auf den Mittag vorbereiten!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2007)

bei uns sieht man zwar blau aber nicht die Sonne


----------



## Maggo (28. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bei uns sieht man zwar blau aber nicht die Sonne



die sonne iss ja auch gelb.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die sonne iss ja auch gelb.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2007)

Wie lang ist den die Runde vom Gerd?
70-80km?

Die würd ich gern mal mitfahren, oberhalb von Rüdesheim hab ich mal vor einigen Jahrzenten  ne Tour gemacht. Ich weis noch das der Trail irgendwo am Niederwalddenkmal losging. Das hatte aber damals mit dem Stumpi nen Heidenspaß gemacht, zwischendurch immer wieder tolle Aussichten.

Gerd warst Du schonmal oben oder fährst Du immer unten?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2007)

Wir sind aber damals auf der anderen Seite gefahren, hab ich grad gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (28. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Vllt. ist der Biometrievortrag beim Denfeld für ihn von Vorteil.



nee am besten wäre wohl ein neues kniegelenk...aber das schiebt er verständlicherweise solange vor sich her wie es geht.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hat man Garantie auf Laufräder????



bei mavic gibts nu garantie auf die systemlaufräder...heißt glaub ich MP3


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Februar 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Morgen Plauscher,
> 
> 
> habt ihr schon den Bericht gelesen? Man könnte ein MTB-Plauscher-Abend mit NWD und ein paar Fahrradtestrunden daraus machen. Ich stelle mich auch als Fahrer zur Verfügung. Das wäre die Möglichkeit die letzten Winterpokaltünktscher einzufahren. Dettelbach ist kurz vor Würzburg und man könnte das vorab mit einer kleinen Spessartrunde verbinden.
> ...



also wenn da noch mehr bock drauf haben wäre ich dabei denke ich mal. das ist bestimmt ganz witzig und mit der idee ne tour vorher zu machen ist auch nicht schlecht. nur vielleicht müffeln wir nach ner tour etwas vor uns hin. während man die filme schaut


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da gehts lang:
> 
> <hier war ein bild>



sieht gar nicht so weit aus *lach*


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie lang ist den die Runde vom Gerd?
> 70-80km?
> 
> Die würd ich gern mal mitfahren, oberhalb von Rüdesheim hab ich mal vor einigen Jahrzenten  ne Tour gemacht. Ich weis noch das der Trail irgendwo am Niederwalddenkmal losging. Das hatte aber damals mit dem Stumpi nen Heidenspaß gemacht, zwischendurch immer wieder tolle Aussichten.
> ...





habkeinnick schrieb:


> sieht gar nicht so weit aus *lach*



70km nur flach und meistens direkt am Bach.

@Lugga: Kannst Du mir Deine Strecke mal auf `ner Karte zeigen?

Mit der Sonne war über Mittag leider doch nicht so viel. Ab und an blinzelte sie zwar mal ganz kurz, meistens tröpfelte es aber. Und es herrscht böiger SW-Wind.


----------



## Maggo (28. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> es herrscht böiger SW-Wind.



in welche himmelsrichtung fahren wir nachher??


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> in welche himmelsrichtung fahren wir nachher??




ist doch klar! immer gegen den wind


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 70km nur flach und meistens direkt am Bach.



bei tempo 30-35 bestimmt sehr anstrengend...ich hoffe darauf das ich mich später noch mal aufs bike schwinge und einpaar steigungen bei mir hier bewältige.


----------



## Maggo (28. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bei tempo 30-35 bestimmt sehr anstrengend...ich hoffe darauf das ich mich später noch mal aufs bike schwinge und einpaar steigungen bei mir hier bewältige.



30-35 iss aber kein mountainbiketempo.....zumindest nicht in meinen augen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> in welche himmelsrichtung fahren wir nachher??





habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist doch klar! immer gegen den wind



Genau in die!  Zurück würden wir dann aber kräftig geblasen.  Gestern hatte der Wind abends nachgelassen. Schaumermal!


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bei tempo 30-35 bestimmt sehr anstrengend...ich hoffe darauf das ich mich später noch mal aufs bike schwinge und einpaar steigungen bei mir hier bewältige.





Maggo schrieb:


> 30-35 iss aber kein mountainbiketempo.....zumindest nicht in meinen augen.



Auf meiner eltviller Runde schaffe ich bei dem Wetter gut `nen 22er Schnitt und fühle mich ziemlich schnell (>=140er Puls)! Bei 50-70km würde ich gerne etwas langsamer fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Kannst Du mir Deine Strecke mal auf `ner Karte zeigen?



Schick mir doch mal ne Karte, vielleicht kannst de ja eine von deinem Freund Garmin ne Kopie des entsprechenden Stücks bekommen. 
Ich brauch die Karte von der Loreley bis zur Mainmündung, die Seite auf der Rüdesheim liegt.


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schick mir doch mal ne Karte, vielleicht kannst de ja eine von deinem Freund Garmin ne Kopie des entsprechenden Stücks bekommen.
> Ich brauch die Karte von der Loreley bis zur Mainmündung, die Seite auf der Rüdesheim liegt.



Wieviel Tage seid ihr da gefahren?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 30-35 iss aber kein mountainbiketempo.....zumindest nicht in meinen augen.



wenn ich am freitag auf den tacho geschaut habe (weldwege usw.) dann stand da immer irgendwas von 25,x bis 28,x


----------



## Maggo (28. Februar 2007)

iss noch deutlich unter dreissig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn ich am freitag auf den tacho geschaut habe (weldwege usw.) dann stand da immer irgendwas von 25,x bis 28,x



 Wie, da hattest Du noch Zeit für???  

@alle anderen: seht ihr, wir hätten gar nicht so langsam fahren brauchen!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieviel Tage seid ihr da gefahren?



nur einen Tag


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nur einen Tag



uff, hin und zurück? Auf Trails? Hoch und runter?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> uff, hin und zurück? Auf Trails? Hoch und runter?



 nee mit dem zug hin und dem schiff zurück *lach*


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee mit dem zug hin und dem schiff zurück *lach*



Einen Trail ist er ja zumindest runter! Also ist er nach dem Zug noch mit dem Sessellift nach oben.


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

So, jetzt gerade scheint hier die Sonne... Ich geh mal ins Nachbarbüro und schaue Richtung Wind.


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, jetzt gerade scheint hier die Sonne... Ich geh mal ins Nachbarbüro und schaue Richtung Wind.



Blauer Himmel und weiße Wolken...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2007)

ei gude wie...
auf beerdigungen kommt immer so ne gedrückte Stimmung auf 

Gerd: wie viele hm hat die Runde? Wenn das unter 600 sind dann erwarte ich mind einen 27er Schnitt


----------



## Maggo (28. Februar 2007)

@gerd: komischwerweise kommt jetzt die sonne raus, aber wie schon besprochen, länger als ne stunde machts wirklich keinen spass. ich gugg mal in den nachbarorten vorbei dass sich das früher schluss machen wenigstens ein bisschen gelohnt hat.


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie...
> auf beerdigungen kommt immer so ne gedrückte Stimmung auf
> 
> Gerd: wie viele hm hat die Runde? Wenn das unter 600 sind dann erwarte ich mind einen 27er Schnitt



Sag mal stopp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabienne (28. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> uff, hin und zurück? Auf Trails? Hoch und runter?



.


----------



## Fabienne (28. Februar 2007)

.


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: komischwerweise kommt jetzt die sonne raus, aber wie schon besprochen, länger als ne stunde machts wirklich keinen spass. ich gugg mal in den nachbarorten vorbei dass sich das früher schluss machen wenigstens ein bisschen gelohnt hat.



Hier ist die Sonne nun wieder weg und im Süden alles voller dunkler Wolken.  Hoffentlich kann ich mich nochmal für Eltville motivieren.


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Fabienne schrieb:


> .



Hi Fabienne, wenn Du auch so gerne Trails fährst, warum bist Du dann noch nicht mit uns mitgekommen?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2007)

ups, da war ich doch als Fabienne eingelogt und habs nicht mal gemerkt, ich hat mich schon beschwert ob se nix zu tun hat  

HKN hat nicht unrecht. Auch mit dem Schiff. Wir sind auf Gerds Seite den Rhein hochgefahren, mit dem Bike, dann mit dem Schiff rüber. 
Die Treppe (Niederwalddenkmal) hatten wir die Räder hochgetragen, heut könnte man mal versuchen sie runterzufahren   , denk es is die längste die ich kenne.
Dann sind wir vielleicht ein zwei Stunden trailig gefahren, das wars.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Februar 2007)

..im ersten moment hab ich gedacht wie die Geli war auch dabei   bis mir das geschriebene bekannt vorkam *lachweg*


..ohne Worte


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..im ersten moment hab ich gedacht wie die Geli war auch dabei   bis mir das geschriebene bekannt vorkam *lachweg*
> 
> 
> ..ohne Worte



Ich dachte auch, bevor "sie" was schrieb, dass der zweite Anschluß nun genutzt wird.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sag mal stopp!



Stopp!

aber warum soll ich machen was du sagst?


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Stopp!
> 
> aber warum soll ich machen was du sagst?



Siehst Dus?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2007)

Seh ich was?

weiter!


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Seh ich was?
> 
> weiter!



Fielmann!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2007)

zu teuer


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> zu teuer



Harz IV


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2007)

schonmal jemand gesehen wie ne Katze auf ein Stuhlpolster übergibt? Ekelhaft...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Harz IV



SESL!!

hartz IV höchstens noch zusätzlich zum normalen Gehalt, aber das wäre ja den Staat verar*cht...müsste man wegen sowas dann ein schlechtes Gewissen haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> schonmal jemand gesehen wie ne Katze auf ein Stuhlpolster übergibt? Ekelhaft...



Die fressen das doch wieder, oder?  *igitt*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die fressen das doch wieder, oder?  *igitt*



unsere nicht...


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> SESL!!
> 
> hartz IV höchstens noch zusätzlich zum normalen Gehalt, aber das wäre ja den Staat verar*cht...müsste man wegen sowas dann ein schlechtes Gewissen haben?



Ja genau, die anderen bezahlen davon ja auch ihre Porsches!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2007)

In Idstein fahren *die* hauptsächlich BMW oder Mercedes und haben 7 Kinder für die gibts auch Geld!


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> In Idstein fahren *die* hauptsächlich BMW oder Mercedes und haben 7 Kinder für die gibts auch Geld!



Jetzt siehst Du, warum Du so viel a******* mußt und so wenig Knete dafür bekommst!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2007)

Du meinst ich sollte anfangen Kinder zu machen?


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Du meinst ich sollte anfangen Kinder zu machen?



Ja! Besuch doch gleich noch mal die Fahrlehrerstochter!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2007)

Ich glaub dann bekomm ich ärger mit ihrem jetzigen Freund 
mal abgesehn davon hab ich jetzt noch gar keine Lust auf Kinder, das bisschen Freizeit verbring ich dann doch lieber mit was anderem als Windelnwechseln und Kinderwagen aussuchen


----------



## arkonis (28. Februar 2007)

kennt jemand ein mittel außer Franzbrandtwein was gegen Muskelkater, ich kann nicht einmal mehr auf das Bike steigen  geht einfach nicht.
Vorgestern 150 Ausfallschritte, gestern Tek-Wahn-Doo und Beinpresse  
die Folgen spüre ich jetzt *auauauau*.
Crazy immer langsam bei den Frauen, ich war schon zweimal Beinaheverlobt hab aber immer noch die Kurve bekommen  darüber bin ich heute dankbar  ansonsten würde ich das immer locker sehen, umso mehr du kennengelernt hast umso besser ist es.


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein mittel außer Franzbrandtwein was gegen Muskelkater, ich kann nicht einmal mehr auf das Bike steigen  geht einfach nicht.
> Vorgestern 150 Ausfallschritte, gestern Tek-Wahn-Doo und Beinpresse
> die Folgen spüre ich jetzt *auauauau*.
> Crazy immer langsam bei den Frauen, ich war schon zweimal Beinaheverlobt hab aber immer noch die Kurve bekommen  darüber bin ich heute dankbar  ansonsten würde ich das immer locker sehen, umso mehr du kennengelernt hast umso besser ist es.



Muskelüberlastung und die damit verbundenen Mikrorisse bekommst Du nur mit der Zeit egalisiert. Verkürzen kannst Du sie geringfügig durch durchblutungfördernde physische Maßnahmen: sanfte Massage, Dehnen der betroffenen Muskulatur, GA1-Training.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Februar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ....
> Crazy immer langsam bei den Frauen, ich war schon zweimal Beinaheverlobt hab aber immer noch die Kurve bekommen  darüber bin ich heute dankbar  ansonsten würde ich das immer locker sehen, umso mehr du kennengelernt hast umso besser ist es.



Seh ich auch so. Nicht gleich die erst Beste nehmen. Erst mal schaun was der Markt so zu bieten hat und gut aufpassen.  
Frauen sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein mittel außer Franzbrandtwein was gegen Muskelkater, ich kann nicht einmal mehr auf das Bike steigen  geht einfach nicht.
> Vorgestern 150 Ausfallschritte, gestern Tek-Wahn-Doo und Beinpresse
> die Folgen spüre ich jetzt *auauauau*.
> Crazy immer langsam bei den Frauen, ich war schon zweimal Beinaheverlobt hab aber immer noch die Kurve bekommen  darüber bin ich heute dankbar  ansonsten würde ich das immer locker sehen, umso mehr du kennengelernt hast umso besser ist es.





caroka schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Nicht gleich die erst Beste nehmen. Erst mal schaun was der Markt so zu bieten hat und gut aufpassen.
> Frauen sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.



Höre bezüglich Beziehungen nur nicht auf Singles!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2007)

Ich mach mir da kein Kopp, ich lern ja nirgens Mädelz kennen, sollte so schnell auch nix passieren.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Februar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Höre bezüglich Beziehungen nur nicht auf Singles!!!



besonders nicht auf schon mal verheiratete singles



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich mach mir da kein Kopp, ich lern ja nirgens Mädelz kennen, sollte so schnell auch nix passieren.



kenn ich, ich hätte nix gegen eine der jungen, hübschen bikerinnen die ich samstags/sonntags am fuchstanz gesehen habe *lach*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Februar 2007)

Da wo ich bin ist keine in meinem alter  ich denk das hat auch was mit meinen Interessen und den Interessen der meißten anderen meines alters zu tun.


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

So, bin aus Eltville zurück. War recht trocken, der Wind hatte auch wieder nachgelassen. 

Kurz hinter Eltville machte es dann pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff........... Ok dachte ich: bei Pannenmilch weiterfahren. Es hörte aber leider nicht auf, bis die Luft gänzlich entwichen war.  Mußten halt Schlauch, Pumpe und Reifenheber zum Einsatz kommen. Ersmal Hinterrad raus und Fremdkörper suchen. Große Flächen des Reifen waren von der Pannenmilch weiß. Von außen kein Fremdkörper zu entdecken. Reifen halbseitig ab und weiter suchen. Im Gummi konnte ich nichts entdecken, fand aber dann innerhalb des Reifens eine ziemlich große Glasscherbe. Die muß sich komplett da rein geschafft haben. Das dafür notwendige Loch konnte dann gar nicht von der Pannenmilch verschlossen werden...  Also gut, Scherbe raus, Schlauch rein, aufpumpen, knack, Pumpe durchgebrochen!!!!!  Aaaaaaahhhhhrrrrrrg.................  

Glück im Unglück: sdf war noch am a******* und konnte mich recht kurzfristig von zwischen Eltville und Walluf nach Biebrich chauffieren.  Nochmals vielen, vielen Dank!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Februar 2007)

super von sdf und du hast ja glück ;-) deswegen hab ich auch immer 2 pumpen dabei. eine hand und eine mit co2 dingern. man weiß ja nie


----------



## Arachne (28. Februar 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> super von sdf und du hast ja glück ;-) deswegen hab ich auch immer 2 pumpen dabei. eine hand und eine mit co2 dingern. man weiß ja nie



So `ne CO2-Pumpe wird für mich wohl das nächste sein...


----------



## arkonis (28. Februar 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Da wo ich bin ist keine in meinem alter  ich denk das hat auch was mit meinen Interessen und den Interessen der meißten anderen meines alters zu tun.



ach was bist eben gerade mal 18 da sind die Interessen noch nicht so sehr ausgebildet, wichtig ist ein guter Beruf und beste Gesundheit. Du kannst dich auch mal mit anderen Sportarten versuchen, sportklettern oder kampfsportaerobic, ein wenig abwechsung zum Radsport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Februar 2007)

Moin, bin wieder da


----------



## habkeinnick (1. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin, bin wieder da



gude hirsch


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. März 2007)

Morsche zusamme,
bin wieddä zurügg vom Seminar. Es fand in der Südpfalz zw. Landau und Pirmasens statt. Jeden Berg dort habe ich nur noch durch die "Biker-Brille" betrachtet ... bin ich süchtig ?
Bestimmt ein schönes Revier und "nur" 1½ Stunden von uns wech.


Hey, ich mußte nur 7 Seiten für 3 Tage nachlesen ... hier schlägt wohl das besch...... Wetter auch auf die Schreiblaune .

Sonntag fahre ich nach dem Mittagessen zu einem 1-wöchigem Seminar nach Feldafing am Starnberger See, d.h. mit dem Biken schauts in Kombination mit dem zu erwartendem (Dauer-)Regen auch am Wochenend mau aus; so'n shice.
Ich werd das Bike zumindest mal mitnehmen, auch wenn die Seminare in den Abend hineingehen sollen.

Bis heud abend vllt. ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mehr wie ein Jahr?


Wenn im Jahr 2002 oder später (in Deutschland) gekauft, hast Du 2 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. März 2007)

.


----------



## caroka (1. März 2007)

moin moin




MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusamme,
> bin wieddä zurügg vom Seminar. Es fand in der Südpfalz zw. Landau und Pirmasens statt. Jeden Berg dort habe ich nur noch durch die "Biker-Brille" betrachtet ... bin ich süchtig ?
> Bestimmt ein schönes Revier und "nur" 1½ Stunden von uns wech.
> 
> ...



Scheinbar bist Du süchtig und gerade auf Entzug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. März 2007)

dieses feige ar******ch der den kleinen jungen auf dem gewissen hat wollte sich vor ne strassenbahn schmeissen. zum glück ist er außer lebensgefahr und bei bewusstsein. hoffentlich hat er richtige schmerzen.


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusamme,
> bin wieddä zurügg vom Seminar. Es fand in der Südpfalz zw. Landau und Pirmasens statt. Jeden Berg dort habe ich nur noch durch die "Biker-Brille" betrachtet ... bin ich süchtig ?
> Bestimmt ein schönes Revier und "nur" 1½ Stunden von uns wech.
> 
> ...



Morgen,

wenn ich jetzt so raus schaue, war gestern Abend wirklich das beste Bike-Wetter... Ich muß mir dringend ein realistisch erreichbares WPP-Ziel aussuchen!   

In der Südpfalz war ich früher mal öfter klettern: Traumhaft!


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dieses feige ar******ch der den kleinen jungen auf dem gewissen hat wollte sich vor ne strassenbahn schmeissen. zum glück ist er außer lebensgefahr und bei bewusstsein. hoffentlich hat er richtige schmerzen.



Bei solchen Sachen kann ich auch eine gewisse theoretische Brutalität entwickeln...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei solchen Sachen kann ich auch eine gewisse theoretische Brutalität entwickeln...



Morgen,
eine gewisse theoretische Brutalität entwickle ich nicht wenn ich so was höhre. 
So einem würd ich sämtlichen Frust aufladen der sich in 40 Jahren in mir angestaut hat. Die Gedanken dir mir zu solchen Leuten einfallen sind nicht aussprechbar und haben einen wachrüttelnden Einfluß auf den Sadisten der in mir schlummert!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. März 2007)

Moin Brutalos 
Hätte ich vielleicht doch auswandern sollen..........................wegen des Wetters....


----------



## wissefux (1. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die fressen das doch wieder, oder?  *igitt*



ne, katzen lassen erbrochenes meist liegen. hunde dagegen fressen das wieder auf. hab aber auch ne weile gedauert, bis ich das kapiert hab.
bei meinen 3 katzen muß ich das immer selber wegputzen  

sonst alles fit bei euch ?
bin grad mal wieder mit diversen handwerkern zu gange. ich kann se bald net mehr sehn.
jetzt wohn ich zwar, aber leb noch lange nicht ...


----------



## Maggo (1. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Brutalos
> Hätte ich vielleicht doch auswandern sollen..........................wegen des Wetters....



wo biste gewesen? wie wars da?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo biste gewesen? wie wars da?



Ei gude Maggo 
Di kam mein Bruder, abends hamma gesoffen und Thema C-Dur gehabt. Mi habe ich ihn dann mit in den Ruhrpott genommen. Meine Mutter (unsere) Mutter besucht, Tische angeschaut und einen bestellt. iat in 4Wo da


----------



## caroka (1. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne, katzen lassen erbrochenes meist liegen. hunde dagegen fressen das wieder auf. hab aber auch ne weile gedauert, bis ich das kapiert hab.
> bei meinen 3 katzen muß ich das immer selber wegputzen
> 
> sonst alles fit bei euch ?
> ...



Probiers mal mit IKEA.....


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ei gude Maggo
> Di kam mein Bruder, abends hamma gesoffen und Thema C-Dur gehabt. Mi habe ich ihn dann mit in den Ruhrpott genommen. Meine Mutter (unsere) Mutter besucht, Tische angeschaut und einen bestellt. iat in 4Wo da



Mit Kugeln, Kös und Kreide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit IKEA.....



IN-Frühstück? Morgen halb neun? Wer kommt?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit Kugeln, Kös und Kreide?


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Es schüttet, wie schön, da kann ich mir mit dem Reifenwechsel noch etwas Zeit lassen...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2007)

Du kannst Dir vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel Zeit lassen


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel Zeit lassen



Du verstehst es einen aufzubauen!  Wart ab, heute wird es noch so schön, dass man gut fahren kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2007)

immerhin muß ich jetzt den Bach nicht mehr auffüllen


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> immerhin muß ich jetzt den Bach nicht mehr auffüllen



Welchen Bach? Im Garten?

Und überhaupt, wie geht es denn Deinem Hals?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. März 2007)

1 Stunde Rolle


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Welchen Bach? Im Garten?
> 
> Und überhaupt, wie geht es denn Deinem Hals?




Sicherlich der Bach im Garten, der im Wohnzimmer ist noch nicht ganz fertig. 

Meinem Hals gehts gut, die Nase, die seit Freitag versucht selbst zu laufen, hats nicht geschaft in die Stirn zu Wandern  Jetzt muß nur das Bike wieder gesund werden, morgen geht die Felge zum Doktor und kann hoffentlich spätestens Samstag wieder abgeholt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sicherlich der Bach im Garten, der im Wohnzimmer ist noch nicht ganz fertig.
> 
> Meinem Hals gehts gut, die Nase, die seit Freitag versucht selbst zu laufen, hats nicht geschaft in die Stirn zu Wandern  Jetzt muß nur das Bike wieder gesund werden, morgen geht die Felge zum Doktor und kann hoffentlich spätestens Samstag wieder abgeholt werden



Auf Garantie, oder anderer Bikeladen?

Lädst Du uns zur Einweihung des Stubenbachs ein? Hast Du ihn groß genug konzipiert, dass sich Deine Hunde darin erleichtern können?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2007)

Ei gude wie!
der Hirsch ist auch mal wieder da 

@ Maggo: ja ich hab Berufsschule


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auf Garantie, oder anderer Bikeladen?
> 
> Lädst Du uns zur Einweihung des Stubenbachs ein? Hast Du ihn groß genug konzipiert, dass sich Deine Hunde darin erleichtern können?




Momentan sieht es nach Garantie aus.

Du bist der Erste der den integrierten Singletrail fahren darf, Hugh!


----------



## Maggo (1. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: ja ich hab Berufsschule



ich hab doch gar nix gesacht.


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Momentan sieht es nach Garantie aus.
> 
> Du bist der Erste der den integrierten Singletrail fahren darf, Hugh!



 

 ich darf zuer-herst, ich darf zuer-herst!


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab doch gar nix gesacht.



genau das hat er sich gedacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab doch gar nix gesacht.



aber du wolltest


----------



## caroka (1. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit Kugeln, Kös und Kreide?



  Dann kann es losgehen.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. März 2007)

gude plauscher...heute garkeine zeit zum tippen hier 

erstmal sch***e...bis später


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann kann es losgehen.



Bis  es losgehen kann, muß noch einiges geregelt werden:
CLUB-ordnung-zulassung-Trainingspartner-zeiten usw.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. März 2007)

Ist Billard im WP als alternative Sportart schon anerkannt


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher...heute garkeine zeit zum tippen hier
> 
> erstmal sch***e...bis später



um die Zeit???   

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist Billard im WP als alternative Sportart schon anerkannt



In vier Wochen jedefalls nicht mehr... Da ist (ein Glück!!) der WP vorbei.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. März 2007)

In OBU hagelt es


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In vier Wochen jedefalls nicht mehr... Da ist (ein Glück!!) der WP vorbei.



Ich plane schon.......................


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2007)

Hier jetzt nicht mehr. Und I-Net + Tele gehen auch erst jetz wieder  Telemann hat sogar angerufen um zu sagen das das Tele wieder geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

mer könnde unsern Fred in Maggos Fred umtaufe: Hier sachd kaaner mer ebbes. 

Ich glaube, ich schau jetzt mal nach meinem Hinterrad. Bremsbeläge muß ich vorn auch wechseln.


----------



## Maggo (1. März 2007)

ich hab hoit gut schafferei gehabt unn bin net rischisch zum lese gekomme. war aber eh nicht viel los. nebenbei hab ich mir ne singlespeedgalerie angeguggt und bin auf ne gute idee gekommen, was ich mit dem uralten motobecane renner (erbstück vom vadder) anstellen kann.


----------



## caroka (1. März 2007)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum de Arkonis kürzlich mal aufgetaucht iss. Die 18 k rufe.


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab hoit gut schafferei gehabt unn bin net rischisch zum lese gekomme. war aber eh nicht viel los. nebenbei hab ich mir ne singlespeedgalerie angeguggt und bin auf ne gute idee gekommen, was ich mit dem uralten motobecane renner (erbstück vom vadder) anstellen kann.



erzähl mal etwas genau; vielleicht mit Bild, oder Link.


----------



## Maggo (1. März 2007)

stimmt, ich hör se schon......


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum de Arkonis kürzlich mal aufgetaucht iss. Die 18 k rufe.



In unserer derzeitigen Verfassung, dauert das noch ein paar Wochen...


----------



## Maggo (1. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> erzähl mal etwas genau; vielleicht mit Bild, oder Link.



von dem rad hab ich leider kein bild, aber die ideengeber sind die hier:

http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=3587

ich denke (hoffe) da läßt sich mit wenig aufwand was draus machen.


----------



## Maggo (1. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In unserer derzeitigen Verfassung, dauert das noch ein paar Wochen...



sagt der, der abends nie da ist.


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Puuhh, ich hab` den neuen Reifen drauf!!!  Aber danach bin ich immer fix und fertig...  Beim alten habe ich nun auch einen der Größe der Scherbe entsprechenden (2-3cm!) fast mittigen Eintrittsschnitt gefunden. Den konnte die Pannenmilch nicht verschließen...

Nun noch die Bremsklötze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sagt der, der abends nie da ist.



nur wenn er auf dem Rad sitzt, oder auf den Pannendienst wartet.


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> Nun noch die Bremsklötze!



Die hinteren sind auch bald fällig...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2007)

ei gude wie...
ich ja richtig ...




...wenig!...



los hier


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die hinteren sind auch bald fällig...



Was machst du immer mit den Teilen? Abschmiergeln wenn keiner guckt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2007)

Habe vorhin das "ok" zum 2danger bekommen von meiner Mutter 
Allerdings hÃ¤lt sie es immernoch fÃ¼r Schwachsinn jetzt die â¬uros rauszuschicken wenn ich sowieso ein Torque kaufen will.
ZwickmÃ¼hle...bin etwas verunsichert. Ich weiÃ ja nichtmal mehr ob ich das 8.0 oder das FR8 will. U-Turn oder 2-Step...100e sparen oder nicht... 
vÃ¶llig


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Habe vorhin das "ok" zum 2danger bekommen von meiner Mutter
> Allerdings hält sie es immernoch für Schwachsinn jetzt die uros rauszuschicken wenn ich sowieso ein Torque kaufen will.
> Zwickmühle...bin etwas verunsichert. Ich weiß ja nichtmal mehr ob ich das 8.0 oder das FR8 will. U-Turn oder 2-Step...100e sparen oder nicht...
> völlig



Nix FR8! Du willst doch `ne Enduro, mit der Du auch vorwärts (hoch) kommst. Den Dirter brauchst Du um Deine anderen Bikes durch Spielereien nicht so schnell zu schrotten! Is alles genau richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2007)

Nabend zusammen,

hier im Schlaffred ist ja schwer was los. 

Hier fehlt ein neues Thema, irschendwas gudes, was was uns alle interessiert, kein Torg 

Themenvorschläge:
Wo könnten wir den dieses Jahr wenn den mal rischisch warm wird Tagestouren hinmachen. 
Sollten öffentlich ausgeschrieben Plauschertouren einen bestimmten Level haben?
Wie schaffen wir es das Plauschertouren den gleichen Kultstatus erreichen wie Katers Touren?
Wie/Wann geht es mit dem Trikot weiter?

to be continued

ich muß weitersch****


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2007)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2007)

bin ich voll dafür!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nix FR8! Du willst doch `ne Enduro, mit der Du auch vorwärts (hoch) kommst. Den Dirter brauchst Du um Deine anderen Bikes durch Spielereien nicht so schnell zu schrotten! Is alles genau richtig!



hilfst du beim Rechnungen zahlen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2007)

Tagestouren...
von hier nach Limburg, durchs Weiltal und dann aufn Feldberg, Altkönigtrails runter und dann irgendwie wieder zurück  ist das so das Level was du dir vorgestellt hast?


----------



## Maggo (1. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> hier im Schlaffred ist ja schwer was los.
> 
> ...



und ich dachte immer hier im fred gibt es kein thema. 

-ich will auf jeden fall mal in den pfälzerwald
-ich denke das tempo kann und sollte man als mittel bezeichnen
-nichts leichter als das, ich scoute, da ist abenteuer garantiert
-tja, wenns warm wird wirds höchste zeit. spätestens in limburg SIND wir damit am start.


----------



## Maggo (1. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Tagestouren...
> von hier nach Limburg, durchs Weiltal und dann aufn Feldberg, Altkönigtrails runter und dann irgendwie wieder zurück  ist das so das Level was du dir vorgestellt hast?



geht nicht, da muss der herr luca ja früh aufstehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2007)

*Genau*  

wer jetzt noch auf der A****** darf morgen auch ausschlafen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. März 2007)

Ich geh einfach jetz ins Bett, dann bin ich morgen auch ausgeschlafen 
Gute Nacht @ all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2007)

Feierabend, endlich


----------



## Arachne (1. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und ich dachte immer hier im fred gibt es kein thema.
> 
> -ich will auf jeden fall mal in den pfälzerwald
> -ich denke das tempo kann und sollte man als mittel bezeichnen
> ...



Was ist mit der Pfälzer Burgentour der Dimb vom 4.-6.5.07? Da sind schon einige Plauscher angemeldet!


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Genau*
> 
> wer jetzt noch auf der A****** darf morgen auch ausschlafen



Du gehst doch sonst auch Frei Tags nicht a*******, wenn Du Donnerstag um vier gehst.  Was hat Dich da heute so lange gehalten?

EDIT: Ich meine gestern...


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> hier im Schlaffred ist ja schwer was los.


Das liegt z.B. an einem der Hauptplauscher, der fast gar nichts mehr beiträgt und Lucafabian heißt! 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Wie schaffen wir es das Plauschertouren den gleichen Kultstatus erreichen wie Katers Touren?


Was meinst Du mit Katers Touren? Die DIMB-Touren, oder die Touren die ihr mit ihm ab Hofheim gefahren seid, bevor ich zu euch stieß? Abgesehen davon werden wir es in absehbarer Zeit kaum schaffen, seine Trailkenntnisse zu erreichen! 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie/Wann geht es mit dem Trikot weiter?
> ...


Ja, da bin ich auch weiterhin heiß drauf! Liegt der letzte Entwurf (hkn) nicht wieder bei irgendeinem Designer? hkn? Maggo?


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. März 2007)

@ Arachne

heute mal wieder geradelt. Aber nur 3 Pünktscher. Was ist Freitag Abend angesagt. Hätte Lust auf eine Tour.

Das Wetter sollte so aussehen.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> heute mal wieder geradelt. Aber nur 3 Pünktscher. Was ist Freitag Abend angesagt. Hätte Lust auf eine Tour.
> 
> Das Wetter sollte so aussehen.



Wäre dabei!  Wie wäre es mit der Grüngürteltour um Frankfurt? 65km abwechslungsreich, aber keine Trails.


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wäre dabei!  Wie wäre es mit der Grüngürteltour um Frankfurt? 65km abwechslungsreich, aber keine Trails.



Wie verläuft diese Tour in etwa? Wann wollen wir starten?


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Nidda, Berger Rücken, Fechenheimer Wald, Main, Frankfurter Stadtwald, Schwanheimer Düne.

vhb


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit Katers Touren? Die DIMB-Touren, oder die Touren die ihr mit ihm ab Hofheim gefahren seid, bevor ich zu euch stieß? Abgesehen davon werden wir es in absehbarer Zeit kaum schaffen, seine Trailkenntnisse zu erreichen!


Hey mal langsam. Da werd ich ja gleich rot bei so viel Lob...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hey mal langsam. Da werd ich ja gleich rot bei so viel Lob...



Was tummelt sich der Kater noch um diese Uhrzeit im Fred. Dachte Kater sind ab Nacheinbruch auf Erkundungstour in Vorgärten?


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nidda, Berger Rücken, Fechenheimer Wald, Main, Frankfurter Stadtwald, Schwanheimer Düne.
> 
> vhb



Prima, du führst!

Wetter soll ab Samstag und Sonntag so sein:






Wieder prima Voraussetzungen für G-C.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hey mal langsam. Da werd ich ja gleich rot bei so viel Lob...



Netter Versuch eines Understatement...  Ich freue mich schon wieder auf Samstag!


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Prima, du führst!
> 
> Wetter soll ab Samstag und Sonntag so sein:
> 
> ...



Der Grüngürtelradweg ist recht gut ausgeschildert. Habe mich zwar einmal verfahren, mir diese Stelle aber dadurch besonders gut gemerkt. Da ging es vom Main über Sachsenhausen in den Stadtwald. Wenn man möchte kann man dort auch alte Schutzwälle begutachten.


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Grüngürtelradweg ist recht gut ausgeschildert. Habe mich zwar einmal verfahren, mir diese Stelle aber dadurch besonders gut gemerkt. Da ging es vom Main über Sachsenhausen in den Stadtwald. Wenn man möchte kann man dort auch alte Schutzwälle begutachten.



ok wir telefonieren wegen Uhrzeit. Mein Bike nehme ich morgen mit.

GN8


----------



## habkeinnick (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, da bin ich auch weiterhin heiß drauf! Liegt der letzte Entwurf (hkn) nicht wieder bei irgendeinem Designer? hkn? Maggo?



mein kumpel hat nix mehr dran gemacht, da maggo ja mal seine jungs was machen lassen wollte. bei bedarf kann mein kumpel aber bestimmt noch was machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Pfälzer Burgentour der Dimb vom 4.-6.5.07? Da sind schon einige Plauscher angemeldet!




anmeldeschluss: 23.02.2007


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

Was ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

... soll ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

... man ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

... nur ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

... schreiben, wenn ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

... man hier morgens ganz allein ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

... auf die *18k* wartet?


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

guten morgen und herzlichenn glückwunsch....


----------



## caroka (2. März 2007)

Moin moin,

@ Kater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... auf die *18k* wartet?





Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen und herzlichenn glückwunsch....





caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> @ Kater



   klär mich mal einer bitte auf ...

ich schließe mich mal der glückwünsche an  , auch wenn ichs grad net kapier


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilo

allgemein als kürzel für 1000 (tausend) bezeichnet.......der kater hat die 18 davon geknackt und da soll mann natürlich gratulieren du banause. sowas will ein plauscher sein!!!tsetsetse


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 1000 - uwe
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3080753&postcount=1000
> 2000 - gerd
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3129665&postcount=2000
> ...



18000 - kater als debütant.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3490397&postcount=18000


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

im übrigen soll noch mal einer sagen das wäre ein schlaffred, vorallem wenns von einem kommt der selbst dazu beiträgt. die 17000 warn erst vor zwei wochen.


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

oh mannnnn ...  
danke maggo  , manchmal steht man halt doch fett aufm schlauch   bzw. hat diverses anderes im kopp als auf die anzahl der beiträge zu achten ...

aber von euch hats ja gestern abend auch keiner gemerkt und somit hatte der kater heute früh leichtes spiel


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

tja, so isses manchmal im leben, es gibt tage da verliert man und dann gibts tage da gewinnen die anderen.


----------



## Fabienne (2. März 2007)

Morgen,
 fürn Kater und schnell noch en Toast und en Ei und Kaffe und en...

Háb gestern vergessen beim Händler anzurufen ob die Achse heut kommt 

____________________________
der Luca wars mit falschem Nick


----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Guten Morgen und schönen Freitag allerseits.

Bin ich froh wenn ich hier heute ausm Betrieb raus komme ... und mit etwas Glück kommen morgen die Pike und meine neuen Laufräder an *freu*

Dumm das ich ab morgen 1500 für 24 Stunden extrem busy bin wegen Contest aber am Montag werd ich es spätestens umbauen ...


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Fabienne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> fürn Kater und schnell noch en Toast und en Ei und Kaffe und en...
> 
> Háb gestern vergessen beim Händler anzurufen ob die Achse heut kommt
> ...



..und jetzt wollte ich schon fragen, ob das Auto kaputt ist... 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und schönen Freitag allerseits.
> 
> Bin ich froh wenn ich hier heute ausm Betrieb raus komme ... und mit etwas Glück kommen morgen die Pike und meine neuen Laufräder an *freu*
> 
> Dumm das ich ab morgen 1500 für 24 Stunden extrem busy bin wegen Contest aber am Montag werd ich es spätestens umbauen ...



Schön, wenn Du Deine Teile endlich bekommst!  

Aber heute bei der Sonne überhaupt a******* zu müssen, ist schon gemein, Freiheitsberaubung, Sklavenhaltung, ...


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> klär mich mal einer bitte auf ...
> 
> ich schließe mich mal der glückwünsche an  , auch wenn ichs grad net kapier



Alsooo, da sind die Blümchen und die Bienchen und wenn die Bienchen in die Blümchen - ...wie alt bist Du überhaupt?


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... auf die *18k* wartet?



 Gratulation!  

Bist Du jeden Tag so früh wach?


----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Ach solange es heute nicht so zugeht wie gestern und ich tatsächlich einigermaßen pünktlich aus dem Bau rauskomme bin ich schon zufrieden.

Ich hab erstmal die Sonnenbrille ausgepackt, meine Augen sind nicht mehr an soviel Tageslicht gewöhnt. Aber es soll ja eh wieder regnen ... 

Fährt hier eigentlich jemand auf der Tour vom RC Hattersheim am 11. ab Sportpark Heide mit?


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ach solange es heute nicht so zugeht wie gestern und ich tatsächlich einigermaßen pünktlich aus dem Bau rauskomme bin ich schon zufrieden.
> 
> Ich hab erstmal die Sonnenbrille ausgepackt, meine Augen sind nicht mehr an soviel Tageslicht gewöhnt. Aber es soll ja eh wieder regnen ...
> 
> Fährt hier eigentlich jemand auf der Tour vom RC Hattersheim am 11. ab Sportpark Heide mit?



Ich hatte vor mitzufahren. Letztes Jahr hatte es tags zuvor derartig geschneit, dass sie es vorort absagen mußten. Hatte da dann zwar trotzdem versucht die Strecke abzufahren, war aber kein Durdchkommen...

Kommt mir irgendwie komisch vor bei der Sonne von Schnee zu schreiben!


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ach solange es heute nicht so zugeht wie gestern und ich tatsächlich einigermaßen pünktlich aus dem Bau rauskomme bin ich schon zufrieden.
> 
> Ich hab erstmal die Sonnenbrille ausgepackt, meine Augen sind nicht mehr an soviel Tageslicht gewöhnt. Aber es soll ja eh wieder regnen ...
> 
> Fährt hier eigentlich jemand auf der Tour vom RC Hattersheim am 11. ab Sportpark Heide mit?



ich hab die nacht davor noch nen abbau, ja nachdem wielange das geht und wieviel für den nächsten tag übrig bleibt hatte ich schon vor mitzutun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

meine mibros sind grade gekommen. ich habe fest vor morgen auf die a***** und zurück zu fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber heute bei der Sonne überhaupt a******* zu müssen, ist schon gemein, Freiheitsberaubung, Sklavenhaltung, ...


----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Bin den Samstag vorher auch noch unterwegs, ich wollte eventuell die 35 km Runde fahren, und selbst das wird für mich heftig werden aber ich hab es vor... ist ja schon die halbe Miete.

Ich bin der schlaffe Kerl mit schwarzem Enduro mit Plattformpedalen *lol*


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen auf die a***** und zurück zu fahren.



*Morgen???*


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Morgen???*



UND AM SONNTAG AUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

*Sonntag auch noch???*


----------



## arkonis (2. März 2007)

ah, ich glaube muss mal früher zum A***** kommen


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

die Sonne scheint...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die Sonne scheint...




















 nix wie raus


----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Grrrrrrr endlich mal trocken und ich sitz hier ... aber zumindest muss ich wohl morgen und/oder Sonntag nicht aufschlagen. Aber ist noch nicht auszuschließen leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ah, ich glaube muss mal früher zum A***** kommen



Wieso? Bin nun auch da. Und das ist früh für mich...


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nix wie raus



Solltest Du. Sonst macht es ja überhaupt keinen Sinn ein Sackgesicht zu sein!!!


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Bin den Samstag vorher auch noch unterwegs, ich wollte eventuell die 35 km Runde fahren, und selbst das wird für mich heftig werden aber ich hab es vor... ist ja schon die halbe Miete.
> 
> Ich bin der schlaffe Kerl mit schwarzem Enduro mit Plattformpedalen *lol*



Wollte zwar die längere Strecke fahren, aber vielleicht können wir ja trotzdem gemeinsam losfahren und uns so mal kennenlernen!?


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

hat mal einer nen link parat zur ctf?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schön, wenn Du Deine Teile endlich bekommst!
> 
> Aber heute bei der Sonne überhaupt a******* zu müssen, ist schon gemein, Freiheitsberaubung, Sklavenhaltung, ...



Eigude.................... Arbeiten..................? HEUTE.....................?


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hat mal einer nen link parat zur ctf?



Staufen-CTF

Kannst Du den Streckenplan öffnen? Ich weiß, dass es schon mal ging...


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Eigude.................... Arbeiten..................? HEUTE.....................?



Für Dich gilt das gleiche!


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

merci!
streckenplan kann ich öffnen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für Dich gilt das gleiche!



Sach erstmal nett GUTEN MORGEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Auch von mir danke für den Link. Wenn ich auf "Download" gehe schmiert mir der FireFox ab, super Sache. 

Das mit den 550 hm ist glaube ich genau richtig, werde ich genug kotzen bei.

Ich hab nur leider noch nicht wirklich Ahnung OB ich mitfahre, hängt davon ab wann ich am Samstag abend nach Hause komme, muss auf Moderatoren-Veranstaltung von einem anderen Forum und das ist in Franken mit anschließender Feier  
Und falls ich mit fahre, bin ich sicher erst gegen 09:45 am Start oder so ... ein bisserl Schlaf muss sein!


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Sach erstmal nett GUTEN MORGEN



Da!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gratulation!
> 
> Bist Du jeden Tag so früh wach?


Ja, bin ich. Zumindest wochentags. Ich bringe jeden Moregn um 5:30 meine Frau zur Tür und setz mich dann für ´ne halbe Stunde an den PC und erledige meine Post. Danach leg ich mich meist aber nochmal hin. Und da ich gestern nacht gesehen hab, daß die 18k nicht mehr weit waren und die noch anwesenden Plauscher auch einen müden Eindruck machten, wollt´ ich heute morgen einfach mal mein Glück versuchen, um ins "große Buch der Plauscherei" vom Autor Maggo aufgenommen zu werden..  
War gar nicht so leicht, weil ich bei der 17998 in die Totzeit vom Forum gekommen bin und ewig warten mußte, bis wieder was ging.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

Bei der Staufen CTF bin ich leider nicht dabei. Werde da noch in Bärenfels auf der DIMB-JHV sein. Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da!



DA war noch nicht DA...


----------



## caroka (2. März 2007)

Fabienne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> fürn Kater und schnell noch en Toast und en Ei und Kaffe und en...
> 
> Háb gestern vergessen beim Händler anzurufen ob die Achse heut kommt
> ...



Ich hatte mich so gefreut  , dass Fabienne etwas schreibt.  
........doch, doch Dich mag ich auch  aber sag Fabienne schöne Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Auch von mir danke für den Link. Wenn ich auf "Download" gehe schmiert mir der FireFox ab, super Sache.
> 
> Das mit den 550 hm ist glaube ich genau richtig, werde ich genug kotzen bei.
> 
> ...



Sonntag ist für mich eigentlich 09:45 noch zu früh... Aber jetzt haben wir ja wenigstens mal eine Zeit, bei der wir uns vielleicht sehen. Ich bin der, der das blaue Tupperbike mit der am weitesten herausstehenden Sattelstütze hat.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ja, bin ich. Zumindest wochentags. Ich bringe jeden Moregn um 5:30 meine Frau zur Tür und setz mich dann für ´ne halbe Stunde an den PC und erledige meine Post. Danach leg ich mich meist aber nochmal hin. Und da ich gestern nacht gesehen hab, daß die 18k nicht mehr weit waren und die noch anwesenden Plauscher auch einen müden Eindruck machten, wollt´ ich heute morgen einfach mal mein Glück versuchen, um ins "große Buch der Plauscherei" vom Autor Maggo aufgenommen zu werden..
> War gar nicht so leicht, weil ich bei der 17998 in die Totzeit vom Forum gekommen bin und ewig warten mußte, bis wieder was ging.



  

als Plauscher müßte ich jetzt eigentlich fragen, ob die Tür jeden Morgen woanders ist...


----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Blaues Tupperbike ... hmmm was kann das sein ... ?? 

Wenn die Teile morgen da sind, muss ich ja erstmal meine Signatur ändern hihi. 

Ja für mich ist das eigentlich auch zu früh aber was macht man nicht alles? Kollege von mir ist da Mitorganisator und der nervt mich seit Dezember das ich mitfahren soll ...


----------



## caroka (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gratulation!
> 
> Bist Du jeden Tag so früh wach?



Wie oft soll er das denn noch erklären.  
Er steht mit seiner Frau so früh auf, um mit Ihr frühstücken zu können. 
Danach legt er sich nicht wieder hin.........nein. 

Edit:
Habe ich mir das falsch gemerkt.


----------



## caroka (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> .......mit der am weitesten herausstehenden Sattelstütze hat.



mess mal nach!


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie oft soll er das denn noch erklären.



@kater: stehst du eigentlich jeden morgen so früh auf???


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wollte zwar die längere Strecke fahren, aber vielleicht können wir ja trotzdem gemeinsam losfahren und uns so mal kennenlernen!?



wenn ich mitfahre gibts auch die mehrpunktestrecke. dann aber wenn ich freundlichst drum bitten dürfte ohne "hektik"


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei der Staufen CTF bin ich leider nicht dabei. Werde da noch in Bärenfels auf der DIMB-JHV sein. Wünsch euch viel Spaß!



Oh, stimmt, die DIMB-JHV! Ist die auch für Nicht-Funktionäre interessant?


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie oft soll er das denn noch erklären.
> Er steht mit seiner Frau so früh auf, um mit Ihr frühstücken zu können.
> Danach legt er sich nicht wieder hin.........nein.



Ich höre es immer wieder gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn ich mitfahre gibts auch die mehrpunktestrecke. dann aber wenn ich freundlichst drum bitten dürfte ohne "hektik"



Habe gestern erst den Reifen gewechselt! Sollte eine Zeit lang halten...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn ich mitfahre gibts auch die mehrpunktestrecke. dann aber wenn ich freundlichst drum bitten dürfte ohne "hektik"



Ist da gutes Wetter..........


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @kater: stehst du eigentlich jeden morgen so früh auf???


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist da gutes Wetter..........



Ja!

30s


----------



## caroka (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @kater: stehst du eigentlich jeden morgen so früh auf???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, stimmt, die DIMB-JHV! Ist die auch für Nicht-Funktionäre interessant?


Natürlich ist sie das!   Leider ist sie dieses Jahr auch ziemlich weit weg.  



			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> als Plauscher müßte ich jetzt eigentlich fragen, ob die Tür jeden Morgen woanders ist...


Ist seit März 2005 immer die selbe Tür (Urlaub ausgenommen) und seit Februar 1998 immer die selbe Frau.  



			
				Maggo schrieb:
			
		

> @kater: stehst du eigentlich jeden morgen so früh auf???


Ja, werktags zumindest. Und das war so...


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Blaues Tupperbike ... hmmm was kann das sein ... ??
> 
> Wenn die Teile morgen da sind, muss ich ja erstmal meine Signatur ändern hihi.
> 
> Ja für mich ist das eigentlich auch zu früh aber was macht man nicht alles? Kollege von mir ist da Mitorganisator und der nervt mich seit Dezember das ich mitfahren soll ...



Trek nennt seine Carbon-Räder Tupperbikes...

So `ne Nerve kann manchmal ganz nützlich sein!


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

und ich steh auch immer so früh auf ...

und ich bin auch daheim ...

und hier scheint auch die sonne ...

aber ich hab die handwerker im haus und kann net raus


----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Ahso Trek ... najo fein fein das. Kann ich mit meiner 14 kg Schlampe nicht mithalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mess mal nach!



24cm


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ich steh auch immer so früh auf ...
> 
> und ich bin auch daheim ...
> 
> ...


Schmeiß sie raus!   Ich setz mich auch demnächst aufs Rad.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ahso Trek ... najo fein fein das. Kann ich mit meiner 14 kg Schlampe nicht mithalten



stimmt, da hast Du ein halbes Kilo mehr...

Mein XL Bike wiegt 13,5kg!


----------



## caroka (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ich steh auch immer so früh auf ...
> 
> und ich bin auch daheim ...
> 
> ...



Kannst mich ja auf einen Kaffee einladen.  Dann pass ich auf die Handwerker auf    und Du kannst biken.

Ich würde auch liebend gerne biken aber mein Rücken muckt noch. :kotz:


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Schmeiß sie raus!   Ich setz mich auch demnächst aufs Rad.



bin ja eigentlich froh, dass die da sind. schließlich müssen die jetzt dringend die heizung in gang kriegen



caroka schrieb:


> Kannst mich ja auf einen Kaffee einladen.  Dann pass ich auf die Handwerker auf    und Du kannst biken.



kannst gerne kommen. kaffee krieg ich dank senseo auch noch hin   aber biken gehen ist nicht drin, muß ja zwischendurch immer mal ran und  diverse fragen beantworten. und wenn die fertig sind, muß ich lernen, wie die heizung funktioniert ...


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde auch liebend gerne biken aber mein Rücken muckt noch. :kotz:



Ausrede da! Dein Rücken braucht Bewegung! Sonst hilft auch keine Pflege...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> kannst gerne kommen. ...



Wo?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wenn die fertig sind, muß ich lernen, wie die heizung funktioniert ...


Genau wie deine Rohloff: In die eine Richtung drehen = schneller, in die andere Richtung drehen = langsamer und wenn Öl raus läuft oder sie komische Geräusche macht, dann ist sie kaputt.  

Ja, ja, ich weiß, deine Heizung ist ohne Öl.


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo?



na hier


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Genau wie deine Rohloff: In die eine Richtung drehen = schneller, in die andere Richtung drehen = langsamer und wenn Öl raus läuft oder sie komische Geräusche macht, dann ist sie kaputt.
> 
> Ja, ja, ich weiß, deine Heizung ist ohne Öl.



so einen drehschaltgriff hab ich da noch nicht entdecken können. eher do hebel wie die alten daumenschalter, nur größer  

die wärmeträgerflüssigkeit könnte aber auslaufen. ist so gelbliches zeugs, ähnlich diesem dot 4 oder 5 oder so ...


----------



## caroka (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin ja eigentlich froh, dass die da sind. schließlich müssen die jetzt dringend die heizung in gang kriegen
> 
> 
> 
> kannst gerne kommen. kaffee krieg ich dank senseo auch noch hin   aber biken gehen ist nicht drin, muß ja zwischendurch immer mal ran und  diverse fragen beantworten. und wenn die fertig sind, muß ich lernen, wie die heizung funktioniert ...



Soll ich Stückchen mitbringen?........welche?


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na hier





wissefux schrieb:


> so einen drehschaltgriff hab ich da noch nicht entdecken können. eher do hebel wie die alten daumenschalter, nur größer
> 
> die wärmeträgerflüssigkeit könnte aber auslaufen. ist so gelbliches zeugs, ähnlich diesem dot 4 oder 5 oder so ...



Das Shimano Mineralöl ist schön rot.  Würde auch besser in Dein Etablissement passen!


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll ich Stückchen mitbringen?........welche?



Für vorher, oder nachher?


----------



## caroka (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ausrede da! Dein Rücken braucht Bewegung! Sonst hilft auch keine Pflege...



Laufen ist da besser.


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll ich Stückchen mitbringen?........welche?



nicht nötig, es sei denn, du willst selber was speisen ...


----------



## caroka (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Genau wie deine Rohloff: In die eine Richtung drehen = schneller, in die andere Richtung drehen = langsamer und wenn Öl raus läuft oder sie komische Geräusche macht, dann ist sie kaputt.
> 
> Ja, ja, ich weiß, deine Heizung ist ohne Öl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Laufen ist da besser.



Nein, da sind die Stöße auf die Wirbelsäule viiieel härter!!


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nicht nötig, es sei denn, du willst selber was speisen ...



Ist da kein kleines Stückelchen vorhanden???


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

@Maggo: Wie sieht es bei Dir heute Abend aus?


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Würde auch besser in Dein Etablissement passen!





Arachne schrieb:


> Ist da kein kleines Stückelchen vorhanden???





Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: Wie sieht es bei Dir heute Abend aus?



in welchem etablissement ? mit größeren stückchen ?


----------



## caroka (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na hier





Arachne schrieb:


> Für vorher, oder nachher?



Nee, ich komme jetzt und sofort.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, ich komme jetzt und sofort.



Winkst Du dabei immer?


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Winkst Du dabei immer?



scheinbar


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> in welchem etablissement ? mit größeren stückchen ?



Ned uffn Kopp gefalle, en Blauscher hald!


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 24cm



da kann ich mitbieten. bei mir sinds 25 bis zum kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da kann ich mitbieten. bei mir sinds 25 bis zum kopf.



Hab ich so einen gigantischen Rahmen?!

Wie hoch ist Dein Sattel vom Boden aus?


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: Wie sieht es bei Dir heute Abend aus?



eher schelcht. ich weiß nicht wielang ich hier versauern muss und dann ist da auch noch so ne verabredung.......bock hätte ich schon, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ich mit den neuen reifchen überhaupt mitdarf....die sehn schon übelst winzig und irgendwie so aus, als ob ich dafür nen behindertenausweiß brauche.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> eher schelcht. ich weiß nicht wielang ich hier versauern muss und dann ist da auch noch so ne verabredung.......bock hätte ich schon, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ich mit den neuen reifchen überhaupt mitdarf....die sehn schon übelst winzig und irgendwie so aus, als ob ich dafür nen behindertenausweiß brauche.



Klar dürftest Du mit!  Wieso sehen die so winzig aus? Wie breit sind die denn?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

die 25cm kompensieren doch die zu geringe Dicke


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da kann ich mitbieten. bei mir sinds 25 bis zum kopf.


Ha! Wer hat die Längste?   Kann auch 25 cm bieten. Gemessen von der Sattelklemmung bis zum Sitzrohr.


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab ich so einen gigantischen Rahmen?!
> 
> Wie hoch ist Dein Sattel vom Boden aus?



108cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar dürftest Du mit!  Wieso sehen die so winzig aus? Wie breit sind die denn?



das rad steht am anderen ende der firma. ich glaub ich hols nach der mittagspause mal hier´neben den tisch, damit ich nicht immer quer durchs lager rennen muss. die breite liefere ich nach, jedenfalls steht 2,25 drauf.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 108cm



110cm. Das kann doch nicht sein, ich dachte mein Sattel sei wesentlich höher als Deiner. Hast Du senkrecht zum Boden, oder dem Sitzrohr entlang gemessen?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist Dein Sattel vom Boden aus?


Sagt ja eigentlich nicht viel, weil die Tretlagerhöhe und der Sitzrohrwinkel da mit rein spielen. Mitte Satteldecke (mittige Verlängerung der Sattelstütze denken) bis Mitte Tretlager wäre da schon aussagekräftiger für die Frage nach der Maximallänge. Das gewinnst du ziemlich sicher mit deinen langen Gräten. 
Bei mir sind das 77,5 cm.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

110cm wären mir zu lang!


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ha! Wer hat die Längste?   Kann auch 25 cm bieten. Gemessen von der Sattelklemmung bis zum Sitzrohr.



endlich mal in irgendwas erster. ich hab nur bis ende dingsbums gemessen, da wo der kopf der stütze anfängt. dürften also bis zur klemmung irgendwie ca. 28cm sein.


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 110cm wären mir zu lang!



plateauschuhe. oder ein paar spacer unter die cleats.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die breite liefere ich nach, jedenfalls steht 2,25 drauf.


Auf DT XR 4.2 (etwa 2 mm breiter als XR 4.1) hat er 58 mm Karkassenbreite gegeüber 63 mm beim NN. Daher braucht man auch etwa 0,3 bar mehr Luft. Tut der Leistung des Mibro aber keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 110cm. Das kann doch nicht sein, ich dachte mein Sattel sei wesentlich höher als Deiner. Hast Du senkrecht zum Boden, oder dem Sitzrohr entlang gemessen?



senkrecht zum boden und das tretlager beim stumpi iss ja eh schon widerlich niedrig.


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Auf DT XR 4.2 (etwa 2 mm breiter als XR 4.1) hat er 58 mm Karkassenbreite gegeüber 63 mm beim NN. Daher braucht man auch etwa 0,3 bar mehr Luft. Tut der Leistung des Mibro aber keinen Abbruch.



ich wollte aber nach der tour noch ein eis essen gehn können ohne schräg angeguggt zu werden.


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

hoit iss gut was los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

Wo bist Du gerade?


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sagt ja eigentlich nicht viel, weil die Tretlagerhöhe und der Sitzrohrwinkel da mit rein spielen. Mitte Satteldecke (mittige Verlängerung der Sattelstütze denken) bis Mitte Tretlager wäre da schon aussagekräftiger für die Frage nach der Maximallänge. Das gewinnst du ziemlich sicher mit deinen langen Gräten.
> Bei mir sind das 77,5 cm.



85,5cm 

Maggo?


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo bist Du gerade?



meinst du mich??? 

ich sitz im office.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> senkrecht zum boden und das tretlager beim stumpi iss ja eh schon widerlich niedrig.



muß die 110cm korrigieren, Rad war platt: 114cm. Puh...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

Nur 72 bei mir


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo bist Du gerade?



In Biebrich.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nur 72 bei mir



PSSK-Besitzer messen von Mitte Tretlager, bis Oberkante Sitzrohr!


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 85,5cm
> 
> Maggo?



79,5. körpergröße 185 schrittlänge hab ich vergessen.


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nur 72 bei mir



zwerglugga.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 79,5. körpergröße 185 schrittlänge hab ich vergessen.



Die sechs Zentimeter, die ich mehr hab, gehen komplett in meine Schrittlänge...


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zwerglugga.......



weißer Schimmel?
schwarzer Rappe?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)




----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

schee, dass du gekomme bist, caro


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schee, dass du gekomme bist, caro



Wie wars? Hat sie wirklich dabei gewunken? Hat sie wirklich kein Stückelchen gefunden?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

Ich war auch beim Händler, hatte ich erwähnt das ich natürlich wie immer der erste war der mit so einem Problem den Laden betreten hat. 
Hat jemand schon vor meinem Achsenbruch von ner gebrochenen Achse gehöhrt?

Die Felge soll morgen oder Montag fertig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich war auch beim Händler, hatte ich erwähnt das ich natürlich wie immer der erste war der mit so einem Problem den Laden betreten hat.
> Hat jemand schon vor meinem Achsenbruch von ner gebrochenen Achse gehöhrt?



Genau das Gleiche höre ich auch immer...


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Die Felge soll morgen oder Montag fertig sein



 Und was machst Du am Wochenende???


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie wars? Hat sie wirklich dabei gewunken? Hat sie wirklich kein Stückelchen gefunden?



gewunke hat se am ende tatsächlich, aber a stückelche hat se net gefunne.
dafür hat se was zum trinke bekomme. des war ihr aber etwas zu wässrig


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gewunke hat se am ende tatsächlich, aber a stückelche hat se net gefunne.
> dafür hat se was zum trinke bekomme. des war ihr aber etwas zu wässrig



   

Wie, ist alles andere schon vorher abgepumpt worden?  

Und überhaupt, war das schon alles? So schnell?


----------



## caroka (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Winkst Du dabei immer?





wissefux schrieb:


> scheinbar


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie, ist alles andere schon vorher abgepumpt worden?
> 
> Und überhaupt, war das schon alles? So schnell?



das abpumpen haben die installateure (oder auch rohrverleger  ) schon vorher erledigt ...
ansonsten ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass ich eher von der schnellen sorte bin (also zumindest wenn ich fit bin ...)


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und was machst Du am Wochenende???


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das abpumpen haben die installateure (oder auch rohrverleger  ) schon vorher erledigt ...
> ansonsten ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass ich eher von der schnellen sorte bin (also zumindest wenn ich fit bin ...)



ach so, deshalb war kein Stückelchen da, ihr habt das Rohr verlegt...  

Habe ich Dich schon mal fit erlebt?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

Langweilig wirds nicht werden, wir fangen heute damit an Holz aus dem Wald zu holen. Was morgen und übermorgen ist weis ich noch nicht. Heute Abend werd ich aber schön gerädert sein.


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach so, deshalb war kein Stückelchen da, ihr habt das Rohr verlegt...
> Habe ich Dich schon mal fit erlebt?



das rohr wurde mittlerweile wieder gefunden  

du hast mich noch nicht fit erlebt. ist ja auch schon gut 10 jahre her, als ich das letzte mal fit war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe ich Dich schon mal fit erlebt?



Hier stinkt es


----------



## caroka (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schee, dass du gekomme bist, caro



........und so schnell.....


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das rohr wurde mittlerweile wieder gefunden
> 
> du hast mich noch nicht fit erlebt. ist ja auch schon gut 10 jahre her, als ich das letzte mal fit war



Hast Du es gut!  Bei mir eher schon knapp 15...


----------



## caroka (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie wars? Hat sie wirklich dabei gewunken? Hat sie wirklich kein Stückelchen gefunden?



Du mit Deim SESL. Ich will auch en Haus....


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das rohr wurde mittlerweile wieder gefunden
> 
> du hast mich noch nicht fit erlebt. ist ja auch schon gut 10 jahre her, als ich das letzte mal fit war



Ja, ja das Alter. Kennt jemand die drei Opas die bei Asterix und die ??? mit ihren Krückstöcken auf der Bank sitzen?


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier stinkt es



Wieso? Siehe da!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

Wir sollten zusammenlegen und uns so ne Bank im Taunus aufstellen lassen, für später


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du mit Deim SESL. Ich will auch en Haus....



Jedem das Seine, mir das SESL!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso? Siehe da!



hast ja grad so mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, ja das Alter. Kennt jemand die drei Opas die bei Asterix und die ??? mit ihren Krückstöcken auf der Bank sitzen?



Asterix auf Korsika! 

Mir gefallen aber die von der Muppets-Show besser: die Plauschen dauernd!  Wie heißen die nochmal!


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hast ja grad so mal wieder


----------



## caroka (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jedem das Seine, mir das SESL!



Dann halt net, ich geh.....


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

Die zwei Muppets Opas:
Statler und Waldorf, die sind auch gut


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann halt net, ich geh.....



Boah, schon wieder?!?!


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die zwei Muppets Opas:
> Satler und Waldorf, die sind auch gut



 Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

Statler


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Statler



ja, klingt bekannter.


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann halt net, ich geh.....





Arachne schrieb:


> Boah, schon wieder?!?!



wenn se geht, kommt se aach irschendwann widder


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn se geht, kommt se aach irschendwann widder



Philosophen gefrühstückt, häh?


----------



## bikenfun (2. März 2007)

International ist der richtige Ausdruck MASTER. Das gefällt mir schon besser.

Hi,
stimmt. Master gefällt mir auch besser als "Veteran".
Aber wir ließen die Formulare etc. übersetzen und Carmen hat Veteran stehenlassen in Ermangelung eines korrekten Begriffs und wir habens nicht gemerkt. 
Es sind übrigends paar richtig gute Master dabei))
Grüße aus dem wolkenlosen,21° warmen La Palma,Claudia


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Philosophen gefrühstückt, häh?



ne, mag kein menschenfleisch ...


----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Was ihr hier so zusammen babbelt ei ei ... da is man mal ne Stunde am schaffe und dann sowas ... also wer hat nun den Höchsten, den Längsten, den Dicksten? Habsch irschendwie verpeilt das Ganze. 

Aber mit der Tretlagerhöhe beim Stumpi isses so wie bei meim Enduro, das isch auch a bisserl zu tiaf glaub ich. Aber wat solls.

Hm heute wieder keine Zeit zum radeln. Muss heute abend wieder nach Liederbach und mit meinem Vadder speisen und dann geh ich heia.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

bikenfun schrieb:


> International ist der richtige Ausdruck MASTER. Das gefällt mir schon besser.
> 
> Hi,
> stimmt. Master gefällt mir auch besser als "Veteran".
> ...



Grrrr.... jetzt gerade wäre ich gerne bei Dir!


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Was ihr hier so zusammen babbelt ei ei ... da is man mal ne Stunde am schaffe und dann sowas ... also wer hat nun den Höchsten, den Längsten, den Dicksten? Habsch irschendwie verpeilt das Ganze.
> 
> Aber mit der Tretlagerhöhe beim Stumpi isses so wie bei meim Enduro, das isch auch a bisserl zu tiaf glaub ich. Aber wat solls.
> 
> Hm heute wieder keine Zeit zum radeln. Muss heute abend wieder nach Liederbach und mit meinem Vadder speisen und dann geh ich heia.



Ja, ist manchmal erschreckend! 

Das mit dem längsten kam, wegen meines Hinweises an Dich, dass ich so eine lange Sattelstütze hätte. Mittlerweile haben wir festgestellt, dass Katers und Maggos Stütze weiter als meine rausschaut (1cm), aber mein Sattel deutlich weiter vom Tretlager entfernt ist.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne, mag kein menschenfleisch ...



 echt?  Das schmeckt aber viel besser als Menschenfleisch: leicht süßlich...   Geht euch das auch so: Um diese Mondzeit muß ich mich immer 3-4 mal am Tag rasieren und bei Küssen an den Hals aufpassen, dass es nicht zu stürmisch wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

...ich geh jetzt in den Wald


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

Ob das Tretlager bei den spezis zu tief ist ist Ansichtssache. Ein hohes Tretlager bringt zwar mehr Pedalfreiheit, aber auch einen höheren Schwerpunkt. Durch das tiefe Tretlager bei den Spezis (mit meinem Epic düfte ich noch niedriger kommen, als Stumpi und Enduro) sitzt eben der Schwerpunkt tiefer und man damit mehr "im Bike", was mehr Agilität und Kontrolle bringt. Ich liebe das!  

Tja, mit euren langen Gräten habt ihr mich trotz ebenfalls nicht geringen 1,89 Körperlänge (Größe ist was Anderes, wußte schon Napoleon  ) ja mächtig abgezockt. Hab halt ´nen langen Oberkörper und kurze Beine, was auch ein Grund für mein hohe sKörpergweicht (weniger Beine=mehr Rumpfmasse) ist. Aber wie sieht´s bei euch mit der Streckung aus? Ich kann 618 m Oberrohr+120 mm Vorbau bieten, was dann von Mitte Sitzfläche bis Mitte Lenker gemessene 775 mm ergibt. Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wer mehr bietet.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...ich geh jetzt in den Wald



ach, Du winkst im Wald!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> stimmt, da hast Du ein halbes Kilo mehr...
> 
> Mein XL Bike wiegt 13,5kg!



meins 16,8 kg - also net anstellen 

gude erstmal


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ob das Tretlager bei den spezis zu tief ist ist Ansichtssache. Ein hohes Tretlager bringt zwar mehr Pedalfreiheit, aber auch einen höheren Schwerpunkt. Durch das tiefe Tretlager bei den Spezis (mit meinem Epic düfte ich noch niedriger kommen, als Stumpi und Enduro) sitzt eben der Schwerpunkt tiefer und man damit mehr "im Bike", was mehr Agilität und Kontrolle bringt. Ich liebe das!
> 
> Tja, mit euren langen Gräten habt ihr mich trotz ebenfalls nicht geringen 1,89 Körperlänge (Größe ist was Anderes, wußte schon Napoleon  ) ja mächtig abgezockt. Hab halt ´nen langen Oberkörper und kurze Beine, was auch ein Grund für mein hohe sKörpergweicht (weniger Beine=mehr Rumpfmasse) ist. Aber wie sieht´s bei euch mit der Streckung aus? Ich kann 618 m Oberrohr+120 mm Vorbau bieten, was dann von Mitte Sitzfläche bis Mitte Lenker gemessene 775 mm ergibt. Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wer mehr bietet.



Bei meiner Rennfeile mit 13er Vorbau: 81cm. Von wo, bis wo mißt Du das Oberrohr? Ohne Lenk- und Sitzrohr sind es bei mir 585mm.

Den zu hohen Schwerpunkt mußte ich schon mehrmals schmerzlich kritisieren...


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> meins 16,8 kg - also net anstellen
> 
> gude erstmal



Kommst Du mit zur Staufen-CTF?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von wo, bis wo mißt Du das Oberrohr? Ohne Lenk- und Sitzrohr sind es bei mir 585mm.


Man mißt Mitte Steuerrohr waagerecht bis zur gedachten Verlängerung Mitte Sitzrohr. Wenn sich die Geometrie deines Tupperbikes von 2006 auf 2007 nicht geändert hat, dann sind das bei einem 21,5" TTF 98 stolze 645 mm (Geometriemaß C).


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Man mißt Mitte Steuerrohr waagerecht bis zur gedachten Verlängerung Mitte Sitzrohr. Wenn sich die Geometrie deines Tupperbikes von 2006 auf 2007 nicht geändert hat, dann sind das bei einem 21,5" TTF 98 stolze 645 mm (Geometriemaß C).



Der Rahmen hat sich komplett geändert. Ich messe 630mm.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommst Du mit zur Staufen-CTF?



nee, ist glaub ich nix für mich. da gehts ja um zeit und ich fahr doch so gern gemütlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Und diese 15 mm messen spürbar Gewicht ein! 

@habkeinnick: fahr am 11.03. mit auf den CTF - dann hab ich dort nicht das schwerste Bike. Du hast doch Plattformpedale oder? Ansonsten wirst von mir nicht akzeptiert


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee, ist glaub ich nix für mich. da gehts ja um zeit und ich fahr doch so gern gemütlich



Bei einer CTF geht es nicht um Zeit! Du mußt nur vor Veranstaltungsschluß ankommen und das tust Du locker!


----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Ich hoffe, der Veranstaltungsschluß ist erst nach 16:00  Sonst hab ich ECHTE Sorgen


----------



## habkeinnick (2. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Und diese 15 mm messen spürbar Gewicht ein!
> 
> @habkeinnick: fahr am 11.03. mit auf den CTF - dann hab ich dort nicht das schwerste Bike. Du hast doch Plattformpedale oder? Ansonsten wirst von mir nicht akzeptiert



klar hab ich die...bin doch ein biker und kein mädchen


----------



## habkeinnick (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei einer CTF geht es nicht um Zeit! Du mußt nur vor Veranstaltungsschluß ankommen und das tust Du locker!



ja aber allein da für mich rum eieren hab ich keine lust...da fahr ich doch lieber auf ner schönen abfahrt irgendwo rund um den feldberg...


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ob das Tretlager bei den spezis zu tief ist ist Ansichtssache. Ein hohes Tretlager bringt zwar mehr Pedalfreiheit, aber auch einen höheren Schwerpunkt. Durch das tiefe Tretlager bei den Spezis (mit meinem Epic düfte ich noch niedriger kommen, als Stumpi und Enduro) sitzt eben der Schwerpunkt tiefer und man damit mehr "im Bike", was mehr Agilität und Kontrolle bringt. Ich liebe das!
> 
> Tja, mit euren langen Gräten habt ihr mich trotz ebenfalls nicht geringen 1,89 Körperlänge (Größe ist was Anderes, wußte schon Napoleon  ) ja mächtig abgezockt. Hab halt ´nen langen Oberkörper und kurze Beine, was auch ein Grund für mein hohe sKörpergweicht (weniger Beine=mehr Rumpfmasse) ist. Aber wie sieht´s bei euch mit der Streckung aus? Ich kann 618 m Oberrohr+120 mm Vorbau bieten, was dann von Mitte Sitzfläche bis Mitte Lenker gemessene 775 mm ergibt. Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wer mehr bietet.




ich finde das tiefe tretlager ja grundsätzlich auch dufte. in einigen trails isses allerdings schon eigentlich zu tief. dann hilft nur absteigen oder schmerzlos sein und drüber, was ich mir bei den kettenblattpreisen dann immer zweimal überlege. oberrohr geh ich mal jetzt messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ob das Tretlager bei den spezis zu tief ist ist Ansichtssache. Ein hohes Tretlager bringt zwar mehr Pedalfreiheit, aber auch einen höheren Schwerpunkt. Durch das tiefe Tretlager bei den Spezis (mit meinem Epic düfte ich noch niedriger kommen, als Stumpi und Enduro) sitzt eben der Schwerpunkt tiefer und man damit mehr "im Bike", was mehr Agilität und Kontrolle bringt. Ich liebe das!
> 
> Tja, mit euren langen Gräten habt ihr mich trotz ebenfalls nicht geringen 1,89 Körperlänge (Größe ist was Anderes, wußte schon Napoleon  ) ja mächtig abgezockt. Hab halt ´nen langen Oberkörper und kurze Beine, was auch ein Grund für mein hohe sKörpergweicht (weniger Beine=mehr Rumpfmasse) ist. Aber wie sieht´s bei euch mit der Streckung aus? Ich kann 618 m Oberrohr+120 mm Vorbau bieten, was dann von Mitte Sitzfläche bis Mitte Lenker gemessene 775 mm ergibt. Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wer mehr bietet.




705mm inkl vorbau (105mm) iss natürlich nix verglichen mit des katers 618METER ROHR.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. März 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja aber allein da für mich rum eieren hab ich keine lust...da fahr ich doch lieber auf ner schönen abfahrt irgendwo rund um den feldberg...



Wieso alleine? Frank, Arachne, Maggo (vielleicht), ...


----------



## arkonis (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso? Bin nun auch da. Und das ist früh für mich...


 
hier ist dir Produktion ab 7 ist Action


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 705mm inkl vorbau (105mm) iss natürlich nix verglichen mit des katers 618METER ROHR.....



  Wer hat, der hat...


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer hat, der hat...



nennen wir ihn long dong kater.....


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hier ist dir Produktion ab 7 ist Action



Naja, mein Kollege ist sehr früh da und ich dann halt noch sehr spät. Das ist für die Server- und Netzwerkbetreuung eigentlich ideal!


----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Bei unserer Produktion ist rund um die Uhr ACTION in purer Form und mein Tag fängt um 0600 im Betrieb an.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. März 2007)

bei mir geht morgens um 5 der Wecker, und ich kann mich dann nicht nochmal gemütlich hinsetzen und Zeitung lesen oder gar nochmal ins Bett klettern.


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bei mir geht morgens um 5 der Wecker, und ich kann mich dann nicht nochmal gemütlich hinsetzen und Zeitung lesen oder gar nochmal ins Bett klettern.



da hilft nur: früher aufstehen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

der frühe vogel fängt den wurm.


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

morgenstund hat gold im mund.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Wer länger schläft ist länger fit!


----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgenstund hat gold im mund.


 
Wer früher stirbt, ist länger tot mein Freund


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

jaja und wer später bremst iss länger schnell.....


----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Genau so isset. 

Und: Wer früher auf der Arbeit ist, kann auch früher nach Hause (meistens zumindest). Die letzten 2 Tage waren blanker Horror ...


----------



## fUEL (2. März 2007)

Hi zusamme, vor lauder Arwweid komm ich gar ned hier rin awwer mich hat der Brochialsch.... voll im Griff - gestern das war wohl doch kein Wettter zum Biken


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Genau so isset.
> 
> Und: Wer früher auf der Arbeit ist, kann auch früher nach Hause (meistens zumindest). Die letzten 2 Tage waren blanker Horror ...



tja, meißtens......bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi zusamme, vor lauder Arwweid komm ich gar ned hier rin awwer mich hat der Brochialsch.... voll im Griff - gestern das war wohl doch kein Wettter zum Biken



gude verbesserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso alleine? Frank, Arachne, Maggo (vielleicht), ...



ich glaub nicht...ich komm ja heute schon wieder nicht zum biken...mist...


----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Macht nix, ich auch nicht. Ich bin in den letzten 2 Jahren vielleicht 150 km gefahren wenn es hoch kommt - na und? 

Laß dich ned so hänge, wir mache das schon!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Macht nix, ich auch nicht. Ich bin in den letzten 2 *Jahren* vielleicht *150* km gefahren wenn es hoch kommt - na und?
> 
> Laß dich ned so hänge, wir mache das schon!!!



Vertippt?


----------



## Frank (2. März 2007)

Nein, nicht vertippt. Heute vor genau 3 Jahren hab ich mir mein linkes Knie geschreddert - Kniescheibe hatte Knorpelschaden, Knochenprellung, Innenbandabriß. Danach zwei Operationen, 50x ReHa Zentrum in Hofheim plus noch ca. 30x manuelle Therapie außer der Reihe usw usw...

Daher ist das nicht wirklich untertrieben. Aber dieses Jahr hab ich die Schnauze voll, auch wenn das Gelenk immer noch Zicken macht. Rennen fahren ist wohl so schnell nicht mehr aber ich will mir zumindest meine kleinen Touren nicht nehmen lassen.

Und so will ich mit dem kleinen CTF und seiner 35 km Runde anfangen. Ich werd mir zwar ordentlich Zeit lassen aber was solls? Olympischer Gedanke und so.

Deswegen bin ich auch lieber alleine unterwegs in der Freizeit. Keinen Bock mich zu blamieren


----------



## Maggo (2. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Nein, nicht vertippt. Heute vor genau 3 Jahren hab ich mir mein linkes Knie geschreddert - Kniescheibe hatte Knorpelschaden, Knochenprellung, Innenbandabriß. Danach zwei Operationen, 50x ReHa Zentrum in Hofheim plus noch ca. 30x manuelle Therapie außer der Reihe usw usw...
> 
> Daher ist das nicht wirklich untertrieben. Aber dieses Jahr hab ich die Schnauze voll, auch wenn das Gelenk immer noch Zicken macht. Rennen fahren ist wohl so schnell nicht mehr aber ich will mir zumindest meine kleinen Touren nicht nehmen lassen.
> 
> ...




für den ersten teil des postings bekommst du von mir alle mir zur verfügung stehenden daumen und noch ein paar mehr.    

der letzte teil ist nur bedingt zu verstehen. ich bin selbst auch nicht der schnellste und anfangs hat mir das auch zu schaffen gemacht, mittlerweile gehts zwar einigermassen aber dennoch hats erstmal überwindung gekostet. mir macht fahren mit meinen lielingsbikekollegen einfach doppelt und dreifach soviel spass wie alleine. komm einfach mal mit, wir sind definitiv auch nicht die schnellsten und warten immer.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der frühe vogel fängt den wurm.



...und wird mittags von der Katz gefressen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (2. März 2007)

Guude zusamme...



habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht...ich komm ja heute schon wieder nicht zum biken...mist...





Frank schrieb:


> Macht nix, ich auch nicht. Ich bin in den letzten 2 Jahren vielleicht 150 km gefahren wenn es hoch kommt - na und?
> 
> Laß dich ned so hänge, wir mache das schon!!!



Stell disch nned so mädschehaft an, isch wünschd isch häd dei Probleme un könnd fah'n..... was ein Wetter .... und ich häng im Büro bis korz vor sibbe .... un muß mir solche Postings agugge


Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...ich geh jetzt in den Wald


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. März 2007)

Genug der schlechten Laune;

geht irgendwo was zufällig am Samstag nachmittag ? Fährt jemand nicht bei GC ? (Ich hab meine "Frei-Runde" bei GC schon verbraucht)


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. März 2007)

Bin mal wech ....


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. März 2007)

Grützi Roter Hirsch, sind alle anderen außer Dir am Biken


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. März 2007)

ei gude Carsten!
nö, ich bin auch da...


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. März 2007)

Hi Gresi .... moment, Sohnemann will ma an BZeh...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Grützi Roter Hirsch, sind alle anderen außer Dir am Biken



Grützi Carsten  Die suchen Nachtwürmer.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. März 2007)

Machts mal gut Leute, ab morgen vormittag gehts übers WE zu den Großeltern.
Gute Nacht


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. März 2007)

Haben die ein neues Hobby  Angeln   oder wollnse de Rode mit Proteine würze 



Ich muß morgen erstmal meinen Platten von vor einer (oder waren es schon 2 ?) Woche(n) flicken *grmmml*


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Machts mal gut Leute, ab morgen vormittag gehts übers WE zu den Großeltern.
> Gute Nacht


Dir auch gute N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (2. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 110cm wären mir zu lang!


Klar, da wirsde ja ruck zuck bewustlos ...


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Sooo, bin zurück vom sdf-plätten (oder wars umgekehrt...), lege mich erstmal ins Koma... Die Nidda sind wir mit knapp 30km/h hochgeflogen.  Ab dem Berger Rücken war es so dunkel, dass wir nicht mehr ganz so schnell heizen konnten. Kurz vor dem Ende ging zuerst meine und dann seine Lampe aus, sowie sein und mein Akku.  Am Ende waren es 69km, 350Hm, 3h19min, 21km/h, 139/167! 

Das apres biken in der Wonderbar war nett!  

Bitte Kater, sag` mir, dass Du morgen nicht ganz so schnell fährst!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. März 2007)

Hi Gerd


Arachne schrieb:


> ...Kurz vor dem Ende ging zuerst meine und dann seine Lampe aus, sowie sein und mein Akku.....


So kennt man ihn eben .... 

Fahrt Ihr bei GC bei "jedem" Wetter ? (wg. der Vorhersage für Morgen)


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hi Gerd
> 
> So kennt man ihn eben ....
> 
> Fahrt Ihr bei GC bei "jedem" Wetter ? (wg. der Vorhersage für Morgen)



 

Nicht unbedingt. Wir wollten beide auch erst mal schauen, wie wir uns morgen fühlen. andererseits fehlen mir da noch 233 WPPs...

gc findet aber bei jedem Wetter, außer Gewitter, statt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bitte Kater, sag` mir, dass Du morgen nicht ganz so schnell fährst!!!


Ich kann dir das sagen, aber ob das stimmt, mußt du morgen selbst heraus finden.  Die Chancen stehen aber nicht schlecht, weil ich ja heute auch schon unterwegs war und sowohl die Eppsteiner Berge als auch der Modder mir gut Kraft aus den Beinen gezogen haben.



			
				MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt Ihr bei GC bei "jedem" Wetter ? (wg. der Vorhersage für Morgen)


Außer bei Gewitterwarnung. Der für morgen gemeldete Regen hält uns genau so wenig vom Biken ab, wie der Regen letztes Wochenende!


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi zusamme, vor lauder Arwweid komm ich gar ned hier rin awwer mich hat der Brochialsch.... voll im Griff - gestern das war wohl doch kein Wettter zum Biken



Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ....Außer bei Gewitterwarnung. Der für morgen gemeldete Regen hält uns genau so wenig vom Biken ab, wie der Regen letztes Wochenende!


Aaaaha
*grmmml-überlegbinichwasserscheuodernichtundlassichesmireinenfuffikostenodernicht-grmmml*

Edit: was macht der da ein Leerzeichen hin wo ich gar keins gesetzt hab ? tse tse tse


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Aaaaha
> *grmmml-überlegbinichwasserscheuodernichtundlassichesmireinenfuffikostenodernicht-grmmml*
> 
> Edit: was macht der da ein Leerzeichen hin wo ich gar keins gesetzt hab ? tse tse tse



Wenn Du es regelmäßig schaffen kannst, lohnt es sich!!  Denk aber daran, dass es im Sommer Mittwochs,ab 18:00 Uhr stattfindet.

Das Leerzeichen macht er immer, wenn Du so viele zusammenhängende Zeichen eingibst... Würde mich auch mal interessieren warum!


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi zusamme, vor lauder Arwweid komm ich gar ned hier rin awwer mich hat der Brochialsch.... voll im Griff - gestern das war wohl doch kein Wettter zum Biken


Da gehts anem wie mansche Leud (außer dem Bronchailgedeöns). Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2007)

So ist es. Und es gibt da ja noch viel mehr Guides als mich, die auch durchweg schöne Touren anbieten. Beim Heinz sind die Trail-hoch-Fahrer gut aufgehoben, bei Marius kann man prima heizen, bei den Hallis gehts relaxed über knackige Trails und beim Thomas W. (der mit dem Rotwild) gibt es die geheimsten Pfade. Ist echt Wahnsinn, was der Thomas da manchmal aus dem Hut zaubert. Ich bin früher X-mal mit ihm gefahren (und auch jetzt legen wir ab und zu mal die Gruppen zusammen) und ich lerne immer wieder neue Wege kennen. Alle anderen Guides sind auch uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert, aber die vier wollt ich mal für die Bandbreite heraus heben.


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...der letzte teil ist nur bedingt zu verstehen. ich bin selbst auch nicht der schnellste und anfangs hat mir das auch zu schaffen gemacht, mittlerweile gehts zwar einigermassen aber dennoch hats erstmal überwindung gekostet. mir macht fahren mit meinen lielingsbikekollegen einfach doppelt und dreifach soviel spass wie alleine. komm einfach mal mit, wir sind definitiv auch nicht die schnellsten und warten immer.



     
    
   
  
​


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du es regelmäßig schaffen kannst, lohnt es sich!!  Denk aber daran, dass es im Sommer Mittwochs,ab 18:00 Uhr stattfindet....


Von Mitte März bis Ende Dez. schaffs ichs vllt. eher, obwohl im Sommer AWB angesagt wäre ... wäre eine gelinde gesagt "blöde" Situation, wenn die eine Hälfte von uns bei GC und die andere bei AWB biken würde ...


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So ist es. Und es gibt da ja noch viel mehr Guides als mich, die auch durchweg schöne Touren anbieten. Beim Heinz sind die Trail-hoch-Fahrer gut aufgehoben, bei Marius kann man prima heizen, bei den Hallis gehts relaxed über knackige Trails und beim Thomas W. (der mit dem Rotwild) gibt es die geheimsten Pfade. Ist echt Wahnsinn, was der Thomas da manchmal aus dem Hut zaubert. Ich bin früher X-mal mit ihm gefahren (und auch jetzt legen wir ab und zu mal die Gruppen zusammen) und ich lerne immer wieder neue Wege kennen. Alle anderen Guides sind auch uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert, aber die vier wollt ich mal für die Bandbreite heraus heben.



Die wichtigsten Details hat er vergessen: Bei den Hallis fahren die meisten Frauen mit!


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Von Mitte März bis Ende Dez. schaffs ichs vllt. eher, obwohl im Sommer AWB angesagt wäre ... wäre eine gelinde gesagt "blöde" Situation, wenn die eine Hälfte von uns bei GC und die andere bei AWB biken würde ...



Kann ich nicht viel zu sagen: Ich bin erst bei den AWBlern mitgefahren, als gc umswitchte und kaum noch ein AWBler kam. Das heißt das ich dann da hauptsächlich den Guide spielte...  Ich habe also bisher noch nicht so viele kennengelernt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die wichtigsten Details hat er vergessen: Bei den Hallis fahren die meisten Frauen mit!


 Wer wenn nicht Du hätte dieses Detail gewusst und beachtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (2. März 2007)

Gute N8 zusammen,
in der Horizontalen kann ich besser die Äuglein schließen


----------



## Arachne (2. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wer wenn nicht Du hätte dieses Detail gewusst und beachtet



Alle Jungs! Außer denen, die nicht teilen möchten...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. März 2007)

Moin Moin
in 1 1/2std gehts los...


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> in 1 1/2std gehts los...



Jetzt kommt es mir erst so langsam, dass das richtig weit weg sein muß... Viel Spaß! 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2007)

moin,

ich hab mich echt überwinden können mit dem rad hierher zu fahren. 80min 30km 24erschnitt. mir gehts jetzt irgendwie gut, man wird vieeel besser wach.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich hab mich echt überwinden können mit dem rad hierher zu fahren. 80min 30km 24erschnitt. mir gehts jetzt irgendwie gut, man wird vieeel besser wach.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt es mir erst so langsam, dass das richtig weit weg sein muß... Viel Spaß!
> 
> Guten Morgen!



richtig nicht, Saarland halt. Hab gehört das man wenn man weiß wo da auch Rad fahrn kann  nur siehts da irgendwie überhaupt nicht Bergig aus


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> richtig nicht, Saarland halt. Hab gehört das man wenn man weiß wo da auch Rad fahrn kann  nur siehts da irgendwie überhaupt nicht Bergig aus



der puremalt kommt aus dem saarland wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. der hätte bestimmt die ein oder andere idee.


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich hab mich echt überwinden können mit dem rad hierher zu fahren. 80min 30km 24erschnitt. mir gehts jetzt irgendwie gut, man wird vieeel besser wach.



 Super! Im Moment knallt auch wieder mal grad die Sonne (bei Supertramp "School"!!!  ).


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> richtig nicht, Saarland halt. Hab gehört das man wenn man weiß wo da auch Rad fahrn kann  nur siehts da irgendwie überhaupt nicht Bergig aus


St. Wendel ist doch die deutsche Radsporthochburg und was ich da 2003 auf dem XC-Welrcup gesehen hab, fand ich schon sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (3. März 2007)

Moin zusammen. 

Natürlich macht es Spaß mit anderen Leuten zu fahren aber ich muss erstmal eine gewisse Grundkondition wieder herstellen - mit einem 10-12er Schnitt würde ich da nur Frustration bei mir und Mitfahrern aufbauen 

Bin das Weekend über leider komplett verplant, vielleicht geht ja unter der Woche mal was am Nachmittag (ab Mittwoch) ... so als Vorbereitung für den CTF auf den Staufen rauf ...??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. März 2007)

so denn, mal liest sich morgen Abend. Bis dahin - tschöö


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> 
> Natürlich macht es Spaß mit anderen Leuten zu fahren aber ich muss erstmal eine gewisse Grundkondition wieder herstellen - mit einem *10-12er Schnitt* würde ich da nur Frustration bei mir und Mitfahrern aufbauen
> 
> Bin das Weekend über leider komplett verplant, vielleicht geht ja unter der Woche mal was am Nachmittag (ab Mittwoch) ... so als Vorbereitung für den CTF auf den Staufen rauf ...??



So schön die klingt, viel mehr fahren wir eh fast nie...


----------



## fUEL (3. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So schön die klingt, viel mehr fahren wir eh fast nie...


...........das lasse mer mal ohne Kommentar.

Ich fühl mich heut als wenn ich die nächste 3 Jahr ned mehr fahren könnt gestern abend uff em Wesch heim hat ich so einen Schüttelfrost und Zähneklappern mit Hyperventilieren, da is mein Kater vor mir geflüchtet und hat Angst gekrischt und sich im Büro in de Eck verkroche. Bin dann mit de Daunejacke und Handschuh mit Bettdeck und zwei Colder ins Bett ohne Abendessen, so fertisch war ich glaub ich noch nie.

Glaub das gibt von mir ma minestens e woch keinen wpp muss zusehen dass ich Ende des Monats fit bin für die Provence Singletrailcamp beim Stefhermann.

Wünsch Euch mal viel Spaß heut mittach und morgen beim biken 
Grüsse Frank


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...........das lasse mer mal ohne Kommentar.
> 
> Ich fühl mich heut als wenn ich die nächste 3 Jahr ned mehr fahren könnt gestern abend uff em Wesch heim hat ich so einen Schüttelfrost und Zähneklappern mit Hyperventilieren, da is mein Kater vor mir geflüchtet und hat Angst gekrischt und sich im Büro in de Eck verkroche. Bin dann mit de Daunejacke und Handschuh mit Bettdeck und zwei Colder ins Bett ohne Abendessen, so fertisch war ich glaub ich noch nie.
> 
> ...



 Uff, was machst Du denn für Sachen!!!  

Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Frank (3. März 2007)

Gute Besserung auch von mir. 

Tjo meine neuen Teile kommen wohl erst am Montag an, mein DHL Mann mußte mich eben enttäuschen nachdem ich ihm auf der Straße aufgelauert habe.

So dann pack ich mal meine Sachen für den Contest (Amateurfunk) und mach mich auf dem Weg zur Station.

Bis Montag oder so ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (3. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...........das lasse mer mal ohne Kommentar.
> 
> Ich fühl mich heut als wenn ich die nächste 3 Jahr ned mehr fahren könnt gestern abend uff em Wesch heim hat ich so einen Schüttelfrost und Zähneklappern mit Hyperventilieren, da is mein Kater vor mir geflüchtet und hat Angst gekrischt und sich im Büro in de Eck verkroche. Bin dann mit de Daunejacke und Handschuh mit Bettdeck und zwei Colder ins Bett ohne Abendessen, so fertisch war ich glaub ich noch nie.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie grassiert die Erkältungswelle durch Deutschland. Mich hats die letzten 2 Wochen erwischt. Damit war erst einmal Sport passé.

Das schlimmste ist nicht die Grippe/Erkältung sondern die Unfähigkeit auf die Runden zu gehen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (3. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sooo, bin zurück vom sdf-plätten (oder wars umgekehrt...), lege mich erstmal ins Koma... Die Nidda sind wir mit knapp 30km/h hochgeflogen.  Ab dem Berger Rücken war es so dunkel, dass wir nicht mehr ganz so schnell heizen konnten. Kurz vor dem Ende ging zuerst meine und dann seine Lampe aus, sowie sein und mein Akku.  Am Ende waren es 69km, 350Hm, 3h19min, 21km/h, 139/167!
> 
> Das apres biken in der Wonderbar war nett!
> 
> Bitte Kater, sag` mir, dass Du morgen nicht ganz so schnell fährst!!!



Das war ne geile Runde vor allem meine erste richtige Einheit nach 2 1/2 Wochen Erkältung. So richtig plattgefahren. Arachne hat mich platt gemacht nicht umgekehrt. Heute bei G-C freue ich mich drauf.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich heut als wenn ich die nächste 3 Jahr ned mehr fahren könnt gestern abend uff em Wesch heim hat ich so einen Schüttelfrost und Zähneklappern mit Hyperventilieren, da is mein Kater vor mir geflüchtet und hat Angst gekrischt und sich im Büro in de Eck verkroche. Bin dann mit de Daunejacke und Handschuh mit Bettdeck und zwei Colder ins Bett ohne Abendessen, so fertisch war ich glaub ich noch nie.
> 
> Glaub das gibt von mir ma minestens e woch keinen wpp muss zusehen dass ich Ende des Monats fit bin für die Provence Singletrailcamp beim Stefhermann.


Oha, wünsch dir gute Besserung und nimm den Kater am besten mit ins Bett. Eine bessere Dauerwärmflasche findest du nirgends!  
Mein Schatz empfiehlt bei sowas übrigens heiße Hühnerbrühe mit ordentlich Chili bzw. Cayennepfeffer und heiße Zitrone. Das brennt alles raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...........das lasse mer mal ohne Kommentar.
> 
> Ich fühl mich heut als wenn ich die nächste 3 Jahr ned mehr fahren könnt gestern abend uff em Wesch heim hat ich so einen Schüttelfrost und Zähneklappern mit Hyperventilieren, da is mein Kater vor mir geflüchtet und hat Angst gekrischt und sich im Büro in de Eck verkroche. Bin dann mit de Daunejacke und Handschuh mit Bettdeck und zwei Colder ins Bett ohne Abendessen, so fertisch war ich glaub ich noch nie.
> 
> ...


Mensch Frank, dass es Dich erwischt und dann noch so heftig  ....kurier das gut aus.  

Gute Besserung


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2007)

@peter und die anderen: ihr tut mir grade mal richtig leid.


----------



## arkonis (3. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sooo, bin zurück vom sdf-plätten (oder wars umgekehrt...), lege mich erstmal ins Koma... Die Nidda sind wir mit knapp 30km/h hochgeflogen.  Ab dem Berger Rücken war es so dunkel, dass wir nicht mehr ganz so schnell heizen konnten. Kurz vor dem Ende ging zuerst meine und dann seine Lampe aus, sowie sein und mein Akku.  Am Ende waren es 69km, 350Hm, 3h19min, 21km/h, 139/167!
> 
> Das apres biken in der Wonderbar war nett!
> 
> Bitte Kater, sag` mir, dass Du morgen nicht ganz so schnell fährst!!!




ach was ihr wart in der Wonderbar in Höchst? ist normal ziemlich voll da, aber mit Bike und Bikeklamotten   ham die euch überhaupt reingelassen


----------



## fUEL (3. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Oha, wünsch dir gute Besserung und nimm den Kater am besten mit ins Bett. Eine bessere Dauerwärmflasche findest du nirgends!
> Mein Schatz empfiehlt bei sowas übrigens heiße Hühnerbrühe mit ordentlich Chili bzw. Cayennepfeffer und heiße Zitrone. Das brennt alles raus.


 
Dank Dir für die Wünsche jedoch brennt der kram schon genuch da verzicht ich mal noch ein paar tage auf Scharfes, weil selbst Gurgeln nach dem Zähneputzten weh tut
Aber die katz und de kater dürfe ned ins bett, des kann ich ned habbe mit dene haarn im bett

Die scharfe hühnersuppe merk ich mir aber vor so für montag oder dienstag evtl. vor das tut sowieso immer gut. 

Grüsse krank


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ach was ihr wart in der Wonderbar in Höchst? ist normal ziemlich voll da, aber mit Bike und Bikeklamotten   ham die euch überhaupt reingelassen



de gerd hat doch ein faltbügelspiraldingsbummsschloß.....

qgerd: was war das gleich fürn schloß und weshalb hast dus gewonnen???


----------



## Lucafabian (3. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich heut als wenn ich die nächste 3 Jahr ned mehr fahren könnt gestern abend uff em Wesch heim hat ich so einen Schüttelfrost und Zähneklappern mit Hyperventilieren, da is mein Kater vor mir geflüchtet und hat Angst gekrischt und sich im Büro in de Eck verkroche. Bin dann mit de Daunejacke und Handschuh mit Bettdeck und zwei Colder ins Bett ohne Abendessen, so fertisch war ich glaub ich noch nie.
> 
> Glaub das gibt von mir ma minestens e woch keinen wpp muss zusehen dass ich Ende des Monats fit bin für die Provence Singletrailcamp beim Stefhermann.
> 
> ...



Frank, das klingt ja schauderlich   seh zu das Du wieder auf die Beine kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (3. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frank, das klingt ja schauderlich  seh zu das Du wieder auf die Beine kommst


Bin ja uff de Beine im Geschäft awwer wie als wenn ich besoffe wär.
Das Los der Selbständigen (schaffe bis de dod bist) oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bin ja uff de Beine im Geschäft awwer wie als wenn ich besoffe wär.
> Das Los der Selbständigen (schaffe bis de dod bist) oder so ähnlich.



halt selbst und ständig..... gute besserung meinerseits.


----------



## fUEL (3. März 2007)

Weiss jemand ob de Gerd noch nach ner wohnung sucht, weil mein Schwager hat 2 Wohnungen, die im Augenblick frei werden.
Die eine hat 80 m2 , die andere 100m2, sind in Kelkheim Mitte in einem Mehrfamilienhaus, das ist ca 10 Jahre alt und sehr gepflegt. Es gibt einen Fahrradkeller und Garagenplatz fürs Auto.

Wenn Interesse besteht gebe ich gerne vom Peter die Nummer weiter


----------



## caroka (3. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob de Gerd noch nach ner wohnung sucht, weil mein Schwager hat 2 Wohnungen, die im Augenblick frei werden.
> Die eine hat 80 m2 , die andere 100m2, sind in Kelkheim Mitte in einem Mehrfamilienhaus, das ist ca 10 Jahre alt und sehr gepflegt. Es gibt einen Fahrradkeller und Garagenplatz fürs Auto.
> 
> Wenn Interesse besteht gebe ich gerne vom Peter die Nummer weiter



Wenn er sich nicht umentschieden hat, sucht er eher in der Gegend Marxheim, Diedenbergen eine Wohnung. 
Er wird aber sicher noch ein Statement dazu abgeben.


----------



## Arachne (3. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob de Gerd noch nach ner wohnung sucht, weil mein Schwager hat 2 Wohnungen, die im Augenblick frei werden.
> Die eine hat 80 m2 , die andere 100m2, sind in Kelkheim Mitte in einem Mehrfamilienhaus, das ist ca 10 Jahre alt und sehr gepflegt. Es gibt einen Fahrradkeller und Garagenplatz fürs Auto.
> 
> Wenn Interesse besteht gebe ich gerne vom Peter die Nummer weiter



PN mir doch bitte auf jeden Fall mal die Nummer!


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> PN mir doch bitte auf jeden Fall mal die Nummer!



neeee. komm nach marxheim, dann sind wir fast nachbarn.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. März 2007)

ei gude wie!
ich sitz hier grad am Schlepptop von mei'm Tantche und wollt schonmal die paar Seiten nachlesen, aber is ja gar nicht so viel  hier gibbet endlich bald was zu essen 

@ Frank: gute Besserung, hört sich gar nicht schön an  das Gefühl beim Gurgeln kenn ich nur zu gut


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> neeee. komm nach marxheim, dann sind wir fast nachbarn.



andernfalls wäre er bei der Caro fast als Nachbar zu bezeichnen


----------



## fUEL (3. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> PN mir doch bitte auf jeden Fall mal die Nummer!


Schon passiert


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2007)

@arachne : hätt ich das gewußt, hätte ich dir mal meine alte wohnung angeboten. jetzt ist es leider zu spät ...
aber vielleicht findest du ja doch noch den weg ins wunderschöne kelkheim   , wenn auch nur nach "mitte"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (3. März 2007)

nacht mal ihr plauschers ich geh ins Bett(heut ohne Handschuh, das sieht nach besserung aus)


----------



## saharadesertfox (3. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ach was ihr wart in der Wonderbar in Höchst? ist normal ziemlich voll da, aber mit Bike und Bikeklamotten   ham die euch überhaupt reingelassen



Das war wirklich voll, wir haben uns an eine Ecke gesetzt und niemand bemerkte uns Dreckspatzen.



fUEL schrieb:


> ... Gurgeln nach dem Zähneputzten tut weh ...



Diese komischen Symptome hatte ich auch gehabt. Meine Frau auch. Ich habe in meiner Bar eine alte Flasche Arack gefunden und mit Alkohol gegurgelt. Das half!


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2007)

so, bin zurück und de kobb iss widder frei ich glaub des mach ich öfter. ich muss mir nur noch was zum thema transpiration einfallen lassen, aber eigentlich iss das ja arbeitgebersache.soll er halt ne dusche in den laden bauen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (3. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @peter und die anderen: ihr tut mir grade mal richtig leid.



Das war nicht so schlimm. Die Leute von G-C haben die Tour wegen Sturmwarnung abgesagt, also haben arachne, roter hirsch und ich selbständig in Bewegung gesetzt. Immerhin das waren für mich 36 Kilometer.

Auf dem Weg über das Oppidum ist dann tatsächlich eine Tanne unmittelbar hinter uns mit lautem Krachen und Getöse auf den Weg gefallen. Noch Glück gehabt! 

Zum Abschluss hat uns roter Hirsch auf eine gute Tasse grünem Tee und Kaffee eingeladen.


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Das war nicht so schlimm. Die Leute von G-C haben die Tour wegen Sturmwarnung abgesagt, also haben arachne, roter hirsch und ich selbständig in Bewegung gesetzt. Immerhin das waren für mich 36 Kilometer.
> 
> Auf dem Weg über das Oppidum ist dann tatsächlich eine Tanne unmittelbar hinter uns mit lautem Krachen und Getöse auf den Weg gefallen. Noch Glück gehabt!
> 
> Zum Abschluss hat uns roter Hirsch auf eine gute Tasse grünem Tee und Kaffee eingeladen.



der peter iss halt doch ein lieber......


----------



## saharadesertfox (3. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, bin zurück und de kobb iss widder frei ich glaub des mach ich öfter....



.. und wohin hat dich deine Tour geführt?


----------



## Maggo (3. März 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> .. und wohin hat dich deine Tour geführt?



a**** hin und zurück. sind 60km mit lediglich 300hm und fast komplett asphalt. da gehn die reifen übrigens hervorragend. ich weiß noch genau wie ich geschnauft hab als ich die zum ersten mal nur einfach gefahren bin. morgen wirds leider nix, da wir früher anfangen und wahrscheinlich noch später aufhörn, das wird zu knapp.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. März 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg über das Oppidum ist dann tatsächlich eine Tanne unmittelbar hinter uns mit lautem Krachen und Getöse auf den Weg gefallen. Noch Glück gehabt!



Wir waren heut auch im Wald, um 1400 haben wir wegen Unbehagen den Rückzug angetreten. Es hat richtig gestürmt und die Bäume haben sich gewaltig gebogen. 
Das Risiko bei dem Wetter im Taunus unterwegs zu sein wär mir zu hoch gewesen  und wenn hinter Euch die Bäume umfallen...
Sicherlich, es ist superschön wenn der Wind in die Bäume reinbläst und die Kräfte der Natur so richtig zu fühlen und zu sehen sind aber so ein Baum ist auch nicht unbedingt leicht wenn er auf einem drauf liegt


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Das war nicht so schlimm. Die Leute von G-C haben die Tour wegen Sturmwarnung abgesagt, also haben arachne, roter hirsch und ich selbständig in Bewegung gesetzt. Immerhin das waren für mich 36 Kilometer.
> 
> Auf dem Weg über das Oppidum ist dann tatsächlich eine Tanne unmittelbar hinter uns mit lautem Krachen und Getöse auf den Weg gefallen. Noch Glück gehabt!
> 
> Zum Abschluss hat uns roter Hirsch auf eine gute Tasse grünem Tee und Kaffee eingeladen.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir waren heut auch im Wald, um 1400 haben wir wegen Unbehagen den Rückzug angetreten. Es hat richtig gestürmt und die Bäume haben sich gewaltig gebogen.
> Das Risiko bei dem Wetter im Taunus unterwegs zu sein wär mir zu hoch gewesen  und wenn hinter Euch die Bäume umfallen...
> Sicherlich, es ist superschön wenn der Wind in die Bäume reinbläst und die Kräfte der Natur so richtig zu fühlen und zu sehen sind aber so ein Baum ist auch nicht unbedingt leicht wenn er auf einem drauf liegt



Das hatte gekracht, als ob ein riesiger Carbonrahmen zersplittert... Es war zwar wirklich nur 20/30m hinter uns, das Splittern kam aber deutlich vor dem Umfallen und er fiel auch nicht besonders schnell, wenn auch mit Getöse! Jedenfalls haben wir uns vorgestellt, dass wir noch schnell genug weggekommen wären... Ich war trotzdem froh nach dem ersten Sondieren zusehen zu können und nicht reagieren zu müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne : hätt ich das gewußt, hätte ich dir mal meine alte wohnung angeboten. jetzt ist es leider zu spät ...
> aber vielleicht findest du ja doch noch den weg ins wunderschöne kelkheim   , wenn auch nur nach "mitte"



Ich suche eigentlich wirklich etwas, was meiner A******stelle etwas näher liegt, oder etwas, bei dem ich mir zusätzlich ein Auto leisten kann. Mein jetziges macht es nicht mehr lange...


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Schon passiert



Danke!


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @peter und die anderen: ihr tut mir grade mal richtig leid.



Ich fands auch nicht sooo schlimm. Es regnete kaum, der Boden war sehr nass. Bis auf den Baum hat man auf unserer Strecke auch gar nicht sooo viel von dem Wind mitbekommen.


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ach was ihr wart in der Wonderbar in Höchst? ist normal ziemlich voll da, aber mit Bike und Bikeklamotten   ham die euch überhaupt reingelassen



Die Bikes waren schon wieder in den Autos. Die Klamotten waren zwar ein wenig verspritzt, aber nicht so schlimm wie heute. Ich war da schon mal mit Bikeklamotten drin. Die machen mir da sowieso eher den Eindruck einigermaßen locker drauf zu sein. Und ich mag das Wokgemüse und die Nichtraucherabteilung!


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de gerd hat doch ein faltbügelspiraldingsbummsschloß.....
> 
> qgerd: was war das gleich fürn schloß und weshalb hast dus gewonnen???



Tja also, das war so: Ich habe dieses Bügelschloß anstelle des versprochenen Faltschlosses dafür bekommen, dass ich mit drei Kollegen bei der ADFC und AOKAktion...


----------



## saharadesertfox (4. März 2007)

@ arachne

Noch mal Lust auf ne Tour heute durch den Taunus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @ arachne
> 
> Noch mal Lust auf ne Tour heute durch den Taunus?



Klar!  Aber erstmal schlafen...  ... und dann schauen, wie das Wetter und so ist.


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

Habt ihr den rötlichen Mond gesehen???   

Aaaaaooooouuuuuuuuhhhhh


----------



## saharadesertfox (4. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar!  Aber erstmal schlafen...  ... und dann schauen, wie das Wetter und so ist.



Dann GN8, lege mich jetzt auch in die Horizontale.


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Dann GN8, lege mich jetzt auch in die Horizontale.



Gute Nacht!


----------



## saharadesertfox (4. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habt ihr den rötlichen Mond gesehen???
> 
> Aaaaaooooouuuuuuuuhhhhh


----------



## Maggo (4. März 2007)

das wetter draussen... 

ich geh ma a*****


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das wetter draussen...
> 
> ich geh ma a*****



Guten Morgen!

Im Moment sieht man nicht ein Wölkchen!


----------



## caroka (4. März 2007)

Moin moin,  ich frühstück erst ma..............


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,  ich frühstück erst ma..............



Hmmmm, was gibt es denn? 

Ich bin auch gerade an meinem zweiten Teeaufguß


----------



## Lucafabian (4. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Im Moment sieht man nicht ein Wölkchen!



Guten Morgen,
überhauptgarkeinwölkchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> überhauptgarkeinwölkchen!



Geht ihr wieder in den Wald?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. März 2007)

Ne heut nicht,
Fabienne ist arbeiten und meine Kiddies und ich machen ne Männerrunde 
Baumhaus bauen und was weis ich was ihnen noch so einfällt. Evtl. will ich später nochmal die Runde vom Freitag verfeinern, ich weis aber nicht wann der General zurückkommt.


----------



## caroka (4. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmm, was gibt es denn?
> 
> Ich bin auch gerade an meinem zweiten Teeaufguß



Die Große hat heute Frühstück gemacht. Ich habe einen Gutschein für "1 x Frühstück machen" heute eingelöst. 
Es gab Toast, Brötchen, Eier, Marmelade, Kaffee, Tee......ich bin pappsatt.


----------



## caroka (4. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne heut nicht,
> Fabienne ist arbeiten und meine Kiddies und ich machen ne Männerrunde
> Baumhaus bauen und was weis ich was ihnen noch so einfällt. Evtl. will ich später nochmal die Runde vom Freitag verfeinern, ich weis aber nicht wann der General zurückkommt.



Kann ich mit meinen Mädels mal vorbeikommen wegen des Aquariums?  
Wir könnten ja beim Baumhaus bauen helfen.


----------



## arkonis (4. März 2007)

ohje ich weiß gar nicht was ich heute machen soll  Ein freier Sonntag (Verwandtschaft ist abgereist sonst keine Verpflichtunge) entgegen aller Erwartungen ein wolkenloser Himmel. 
Biken oder Muckibude .... wenn ihr an der Nidda wieder fahrt könnte sogar beides klappen, oder doch lieber Wald&Berg... schau mer mal.


----------



## caroka (4. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ohje ich weiß gar nicht was ich heute machen soll  Ein freier Sonntag (Verwandtschaft ist abgereist sonst keine Verpflichtunge) entgegen aller Erwartungen ein wolkenloser Himmel.
> Biken oder Muckibude .... wenn ihr an der Nidda wieder fahrt könnte sogar beides klappen, oder doch lieber Wald&Berg... schau mer mal.



Mir geht es ähnlich.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir geht es ähnlich.








?














GUTEN MORGEN


----------



## caroka (4. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ?
> 
> GUTEN MORGEN



Moin,
unternimmst Du heute was mit deinen Kindern?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> unternimmst Du heute was mit deinen Kindern?



Nee, bin beim Kaffee, dann Hemd bügeln ( heute abend tralala), 13.00 Nachwuchsförderung in der HS, und das bei dem Wetter......:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nee, bin beim Kaffee, dann Hemd bügeln ( heute abend tralala), 13.00 Nachwuchsförderung in der HS, und das bei dem Wetter......:kotz:



Gibt noch mehr Sonnentage. 
Wünsch Dir trotzdem Spass.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gibt noch mehr Sonnentage.
> Wünsch Dir trotzdem Spass.



Ich habe Nachholbedarf....................


----------



## caroka (4. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich habe Nachholbedarf....................



Kann ich verstehen.


----------



## fUEL (4. März 2007)

Moin zusammen. geh wieder ins bett hatte zum frühstück möhren mit apfel rohkost wegen de vitams. Gestern abend nen teelöffel wirklich guten rote probiert. hat nach nix geschmeckt da hab ich weider tee getrunge. Das wetter drausse is ja wohl genial war eben im Gewächshaus die Vögel füttern und wehmütig die Fahrräder angugge 

Euch wünsch ich viel Spaß und good trails ( und ned so extrem viele spaziergänger)

So long Frank


----------



## Maggo (4. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ohje ich weiß gar nicht was ich heute machen soll  Ein freier Sonntag (Verwandtschaft ist abgereist sonst keine Verpflichtunge) entgegen aller Erwartungen ein wolkenloser Himmel.
> Biken oder Muckibude .... wenn ihr an der Nidda wieder fahrt könnte sogar beides klappen, oder doch lieber Wald&Berg... schau mer mal.



freizeitstress.... PAH!


----------



## caroka (4. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. geh wieder ins bett hatte zum frühstück möhren mit apfel rohkost wegen de vitams. Gestern abend nen teelöffel wirklich guten rote probiert. hat nach nix geschmeckt da hab ich weider tee getrunge. Das wetter drausse is ja wohl genial war eben im Gewächshaus die Vögel füttern und wehmütig die Fahrräder angugge
> 
> Euch wünsch ich viel Spaß und good trails ( und ned so extrem viele spaziergänger)
> 
> So long Frank



Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir geht es ähnlich.



ebenso freizeitstress....PAHHH!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. März 2007)

Morsche zusamme,


caroka schrieb:


> Kann ich mit meinen Mädels mal vorbeikommen wegen des Aquariums?
> Wir könnten ja beim Baumhaus bauen helfen.


Da fällt mir ein, dass wir noch einen Aquariumfilter von Eheim (http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?key=liniendetail_25326_ehde) (Modell 2222 mit Fließ- und Kieselfiltern etc.) haben. Kannst Du für umme haben.

Heut is Kaiserwetter und ich muß ab 13:00 Richtung Starnberger See fahren 
(aber das Bike is schon eingeladen , vllt. komme ich dort mal zum Biken)
Bis (frühestens) Sonntag bei der CTF in Hofheim, vllt. sieht man sich dort .
Bis denne ...


----------



## habkeinnick (4. März 2007)

gude


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> Bis (frühestens) Sonntag bei der CTF in Hofheim, vllt. sieht man sich dort .
> Bis denne ...



31, oder 51km?


----------



## caroka (4. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusamme,
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, dass wir noch einen Aquariumfilter von Eheim (http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?key=liniendetail_25326_ehde) (Modell 2222 mit Fließ- und Kieselfiltern etc.) haben. Kannst Du für umme haben.
> 
> ...



Das Aquarium ist für Mäuse bestimmt. Die sollen mal normale Zimmerluft atmen, filtern wo kämen wir denn da hin.....    


Im Ernst,  vielen Dank für das Angebot. Doch wir brauchen keinen Filter. 
Ich wünsche Dir eine angenehme Fahrt und bestimmt kannst Du heute Abend noch ein Ründchen drehen.


----------



## caroka (4. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ebenso freizeitstress....PAHHH!!!



Ich weiß, dass es mir gut geht. Das darf man aber nicht so laut sagen.


----------



## arkonis (4. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 31, oder 51km?


fährst du heute nochmal?


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> fährst du heute nochmal?



Wahrscheinlich ja, aber erst nach dem Mittagessen und von Orschel aus in den Taunus.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. März 2007)

ich bin so schlecht...bei dem wetter fahre ich nicht mal...ich geh erstmal mich ne runde schämen


----------



## fUEL (4. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich bin so schlecht...bei dem wetter fahre ich nicht mal...ich geh erstmal mich ne runde schämen


 
Wenn de des uffm bike machst brauchst de ned laufe und der Grund ist wie weggefegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich bin so schlecht...bei dem wetter fahre ich nicht mal...ich geh erstmal mich ne runde schämen



schäm dich.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schäm dich.



ja mach ich  und weil ich nun so gefrustet bin, brauche ich erstmal ne leckere pizza beim italiener


----------



## wissefux (4. März 2007)

ich bin feddisch ...

erst 4 h netto durch den taunus  , teilweise in reissenden bächen und tiefsten matsch ... und dann im direkten anschluß noch 2,5 h stunden treppengeländer lackieren ....

jetz hab ich kaan bock mehr für heut ... gn8


----------



## Lucafabian (4. März 2007)

Soviel Fussgänger wie heut hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen.

Kaiserwetter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2007)

ei gude wie!

ich hab tapfer bei Oma+Opa gesessen und ausm Fenster geguckt 
Aufm Rückweg sind wir dann irgendwie durch Bad Kreuznach gefahren, da hats direkt gekribbelt


----------



## arkonis (4. März 2007)

was für ein Tag, heute morgen von den frühlingshaften Sonnenstrahlen aus dem Schlaf entflohen um dann gemütlich zu Essen. Dann Muckibude mit frühlingsgefühle, anschließend  ein paar Stündchen im gold erleuchtenden Wald biken so ein toller Tag und das im März  Nächste Woche darf es wieder so bleiben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2007)

die Woche solls regnen


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich bin feddisch ...
> 
> erst 4 h netto durch den taunus  , teilweise in reissenden bächen und tiefsten matsch ... und dann im direkten anschluß noch 2,5 h stunden treppengeländer lackieren ....
> 
> jetz hab ich kaan bock mehr für heut ... gn8



Whow, und das am Sonntag!  für den Fleiß.


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

Unsere bisherige Ausbeute für TP1 ist am heutigen super Sonnentag ja ziemlich mager: 16 Punkte. Katers Team hat ohne den Padres 59 gemacht! Bei anderen sah das wohl ähnlich aus, jedenfalls sind wir weiter nach unten abgerutscht.  Bei der ersten Seite wird es wohl nicht mehr lange bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

Die heutige Fahrt war jedenfalls super klasse und ziemlich anstrengend!  Habe leider den Bikecomputer im Auto vergessen, hole ihn vielleicht nachher noch. Wir sind von Orschel über das Franzoseneck zum Kocherfels, zur Burg Falkenstein, das Reichenbachtal hoch, zum Fuxi, bis zum Trafohäuschen Richtung Feldberg, immer nah an der Straße zum Sandplacken, um den Lindenberg herum und den Japaner runter zur Hohemark. 

Leider haben unterwegs meine hinteren Bremsklötze aufgegeben...


----------



## Maggo (4. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Leider haben unterwegs meine hinteren Bremsklötze aufgegeben...



hattest de die nich neulich erst gewexelt.


----------



## Maggo (4. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unsere bisherige Ausbeute für TP1 ist am heutigen super Sonnentag ja ziemlich mager: 16 Punkte. Katers Team hat ohne den Padres 59 gemacht! Bei anderen sah das wohl ähnlich aus, jedenfalls sind wir weiter nach unten abgerutscht.  Bei der ersten Seite wird es wohl nicht mehr lange bleiben...



ich hab ein attest. traurig macht es mich auf alle fälle.


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hattest de die nich neulich erst gewexelt.



Ne, das war vorne.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, das war vorne.



hmm 1600 km...und sie bremsen noch immer...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2007)

Ich glaube mitlerweile das der Gerd keine normalen Bremsscheiben drauf hat, der hat doch bestimmt irgendwie ne Scheibe mit Diamantsplittern oder so drauf die die Beläge wie Schmiergelpapier bearbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm 1600 km...und sie bremsen noch immer...



Naja, 1600km sind ja nicht so viel für einen Schönwetterfahrer, der kaum mal in einer Gruppe fährt und ein Rad hat, mit dem es einfacher ist es runter mal laufen zu lassen. Zumindest sind das die Gründe, die ich mir immer wieder vor Augen führe, um mich nicht zu sehr zu ärgern! 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Tr!ckstuff Bremsklötzen?


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaube mitlerweile das der Gerd keine normalen Bremsscheiben drauf hat, der hat doch bestimmt irgendwie ne Scheibe mit Diamantsplittern oder so drauf die die Beläge wie Schmiergelpapier bearbeiten



Meine Diamantsplitter heißen Quarzitsand. Quarzit ist das vorherrschende Gestein im Taunus! 

Habe ich schon erzählt, wie toll die Tour heute war?


----------



## arkonis (4. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meine Diamantsplitter heißen Quarzitsand. Quarzit ist das vorherrschende Gestein im Taunus!
> 
> Habe ich schon erzählt, wie toll die Tour heute war?



daran liegts bestimmt auch, das Gestein ist sicher ein großer Faktor, spreche aus Erfahrung. Allerdings nur bei Felgenbremsen. Dazu noch das Gewicht des Fahrers... Bei mir hat es geholfen andere (Herstellerfremde) Beläge zu montieren (speziell für schlechtwetter) aber bei Disc ist es sicher was anderes.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2007)

Ist trotzdem verwunderlich das meine Beläge auch bedeutend länger halten, ich fahr zwar lieber bei Sonnenschein, aber hin und wieder is auch meine Bremse dreckig


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> daran liegts bestimmt auch, das Gestein ist sicher ein großer Faktor, spreche aus Erfahrung. Allerdings nur bei Felgenbremsen. Dazu noch das Gewicht des Fahrers... Bei mir hat es geholfen andere (Herstellerfremde) Beläge zu montieren (speziell für schlechtwetter) aber bei Disc ist es sicher was anderes.



An meinem Hardtail habe ich Shimano XT V-Brakes. Da mußte ich die Beläge auch ab und an wechseln. Aber längst nicht in der Häufigkeit, wie bei den Discs! Bin mit dem Hardtail aber auch nicht so viel und so trailig gefahren. Dafür viel mit Gepäck...


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem verwunderlich das meine Beläge auch bedeutend länger halten, ich fahr zwar lieber bei Sonnenschein, aber hin und wieder is auch meine Bremse dreckig



Ich habe mehr als dreimal so viel WPPs, wie Du. Im " Winter" ist halt nun mal so ein Schmuddelwetter. Im Sommer hatte ich längst nicht einen solchen Verschleiß. Und auch im Vergleich zu Dir gilt dieses Gruppenfahren, d.h. das verstärkte Bergabbremsen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe mehr als dreimal so viel WPPs, wie Du. Im " Winter" ist halt nun mal so ein Schmuddelwetter. *damit komm ich klar, geb ich dir recht*Im Sommer hatte ich längst nicht einen solchen Verschleiß. *dann is doch ok*Und auch im Vergleich zu Dir gilt dieses Gruppenfahren, d.h. das verstärkte Bergabbremsen.*das versteh ich nicht*


----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


>



In einer Gruppe kannst Du meist nicht so weit vorne fahren, dass Du Deine maximale Bergabgeschwindigkeit fahren kannst. D.h. Du mußt zusätzlich wegen der anderen mehr bremsen, als alleine, oder vorne. Klarer?


----------



## arkonis (4. März 2007)

wenn im Sommer die Beläge "normal" halten ist das ok. Ich würde mal nach Belegen speziell für Schlechtwetter (wenn es sowas gibt) suchen. 
Ein Grund weshalb ich bei Schlechtwetter nur ungerne Trailig fahre ist unter anderem der extreme verschleiß am Material. 1 Winter = 4 Sommer.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2007)

Markus: Dito!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wenn im Sommer die Beläge "normal" halten ist das ok. Ich würde mal nach Belegen speziell für Schlechtwetter (wenn es sowas gibt) suchen.
> Ein Grund weshalb ich bei Schlechtwetter nur ungerne Trailig fahre ist unter anderem der extreme verschleiß am Material. 1 Winter = 4 Sommer.



Jaaaa, macht ja auch viel weniger Spaß! Wenn einem aber die Alternative fehlt. Laufen, Straße (Rennrad,...) und Indoor sind für mich keine Alternativen!

Für die Shimano XT Discbremse gibt es original Metall- und Resinbeläge. Metall ist haltbarer, bremst aber nicht so gut. Die original Resinbeläge sind bei Schmuddelwetter schneller runter, als Du schauen kannst. Zuletzt hatte ich die von Swissstop drauf. Die haben schon mal länger als die von Shimano gehalten,meines Erachtens zumindest nicht schlechter verzögert und waren etwas günstiger. Im Augenblick habe ich vorne welche von Tr!ckstuff drauf. Die verzögern ohne Einbremsen sehr gut und quietschen bisher auch bei Nässe nicht!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. März 2007)

Gerd: probiers doch mal mit Spinning.

Und wenn du bergab bremsen willst, dann wunder dich bei dem Wetter halt nicht 

um auf deine Frage zu antworten: mit Trickstuff hab ich noch keine Erfahrung, aber lesen tut man nix schlechtes


----------



## arkonis (4. März 2007)

Als Alternative habe ich noch die Muckibude und Kletterbude  da braucht es keine Bremsen   Aber irgenwann wenn meine Felgen durchgebremst sind werde ich mir vielleicht auch mal Discs zulegen aber im Moment stören die V-Brake auch nicht. Da war mal ein Angebot bei Actionsport, für 80 Euro nen kompletter Satz Deore Disc da hätte ich zuschlagen sollen, habs aber verpasst.


----------



## Maggo (4. März 2007)

ich hau jetzt hier ab, heimfahrt und gute nacht.


----------



## saharadesertfox (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Habe ich schon erzählt, wie toll die Tour heute war?



Zu später Stund melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Die Tour mit arachne heute war genial. Der Regen von Gestern ist durch den Sonnenschein vor heute entschädigt worden. Der viele Regen war noch durch die vielen Bächlein sichtbar, der Taunus war weitgehend gut befahrbar.



arkonis schrieb:


> Als Alternative habe ich noch die Muckibude und Kletterbude  da braucht es keine Bremsen ...



Ein Ausweis von einer Muckibude habe ich auch, nur nutze ich die Muckibude soooo selten. Nichts kann die Natur ersetzen .... auch den Regen und Matsch nicht.


----------



## caroka (5. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hau jetzt hier ab, heimfahrt und gute nacht.



Moin moin,

hast Du wenigstens noch gut schlafen können? Wünsche Dir heute einen besonders schönen Tag.

War eben die Kleine zur Schule bringen, da die Klasse heute mim Rad im Straßenverkehr für die Radfahrprüfung übt. Ausgerechnet heute erscheinen mir die Autofahrer sehr gereizt.


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: probiers doch mal mit Spinning.
> ....





arkonis schrieb:


> Als Alternative habe ich noch die Muckibude und Kletterbude  da braucht es keine Bremsen   Aber irgenwann wenn meine Felgen durchgebremst sind werde ich mir vielleicht auch mal Discs zulegen ...



Guten Morgen!

Spinning, Mucki-, oder Kletterbude hatte ich als Indoor ja ausgeschlossen!

Bis vorletztes Jahr hatte ich das "Durchbremsen" bei Felgenbremsen nicht ernst genommen. Als mir dann eine Felge auseinanderbrach,  erzählte mir sogar einer, dass er vorsorglich jedes Jahr wechselt...


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hau jetzt hier ab, heimfahrt und gute nacht.



Da Du keine fünf SESLs in Deinem Schloß stehen hast, kann das nicht gut genug bezahlt sein...


----------



## Maggo (5. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> hast Du wenigstens noch gut schlafen können? Wünsche Dir heute einen besonders schönen Tag.
> 
> War eben die Kleine zur Schule bringen, da die Klasse heute mim Rad im Straßenverkehr für die Radfahrprüfung übt. Ausgerechnet heute erscheinen mir die Autofahrer sehr gereizt.



vielen dank liebste caro, aber der wahnsinn strikes back once again.    

montag morgen iss immer nicht schön auto zu oder fahrrad im strassenverkehr zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da Du keine fünf SESLs in Deinem Schloß stehen hast, kann das nicht gut genug bezahlt sein...



stimmt.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

M;rgen
Ihr seid ja schon wieder alle am Plauschen


----------



## Frank (5. März 2007)

Auch von mir guten Morgen allerseits. Ich hau heute 1100 hier ab und lauer daheim wieder meinem Paketmann auf  Bike ist bereits zerlegt, nun muss nur das neue Zeugs ankommen und dann hab ich auch wieder Freude am Fahren!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Hoffentlich sehen wir uns dann bald mal auf nem Trail


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Auch von mir guten Morgen allerseits. Ich hau heute 1100 hier ab und lauer daheim wieder meinem Paketmann auf  Bike ist bereits zerlegt, nun muss nur das neue Zeugs ankommen und dann hab ich auch wieder Freude am Fahren!



Hört sich gut an!  Hört sich nach Begeisterung an!


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sehen wir uns dann bald mal auf nem Trail



Die gestrige Tour hätte Dir (in einer anderen Geschwindigkeit) auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht!  Fast immer Abseits der Hauptwege, sehr steinig, wurzelig, aber nicht mehr ganz so naß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (5. März 2007)

Moin, freu mich für Euch,dass gestern so schee war.

Ich geh nachher zum Arzt der sch..... wird ned werklich besser und die Erfahrung, dass einem sogar die Haut wehtun kann ist für mich neu.

Glaub jetzt gehts nur noch mit der hartenChemiekeule nach vorne.

Aber ich bin hier im Laden (am liebsten in de hinnere Räum, damit mich ned jeder fracht ob ich schon gestorbe bin oder warum ich so aussehe).


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die gestrige Tour hätte Dir (in einer anderen Geschwindigkeit) auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht!  Fast immer Abseits der Hauptwege, sehr steinig, wurzelig, aber nicht mehr ganz so naß!



Was soll mir das rot markierte sagen?

Du meinst die Tour hätte mir mehr Spaß gemacht als mit Caro, Ihren Kindern, meinen Kindern und Fabienne am Kaffetisch zu sitzen und den Kuchen den sie bezahlt hat zu vernaschen? Ich glaub das ja nicht  

@Caro: Wenn Du weiter an Fabienne arbeitest kommt sie bestimmt mit auf ne Frauentour! Sie hat gestern noch zwei bis dreimal das Thema ausgepackt


----------



## caroka (5. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin, freu mich für Euch,dass gestern so schee war.
> 
> Ich geh nachher zum Arzt der sch..... wird ned werklich besser und die Erfahrung, dass einem sogar die Haut wehtun kann ist für mich neu.
> 
> ...



Lass Dich krank schreiben und *leg Dich ins Bett*!!!!!!!!


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die gestrige Tour .... Fast immer Abseits der Hauptwege, sehr steinig, wurzelig, aber nicht mehr ganz so naß!



also wir waren gestern auch gut unnerwegs : fuxtanz, sandplacken, rosskopp, saalburg, marmorstein, sandplacken, fuxtanz ...

der trailteil zwischen sandplacken und sandplacken war aber alles andere als trocken, sturzbäche ergossen sich teilweise die trails runter, zahlreiche bäume lagen abseits der breiten forstwege noch quer über die wege ... trailfahren macht so noch nicht ganz so viel spaß ...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin, freu mich für Euch,dass gestern so schee war.
> 
> Ich geh nachher zum Arzt der sch..... wird ned werklich besser und die Erfahrung, dass einem sogar die Haut wehtun kann ist für mich neu.
> 
> ...





caroka schrieb:


> Lass Dich krank schreiben und *leg Dich ins Bett*!!!!!!!!



Dem ist nix mehr zuzufügen!


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was soll mir das rot markierte sagen?
> 
> Du meinst die Tour hätte mir mehr Spaß gemacht als mit Caro, Ihren Kindern, meinen Kindern und Fabienne am Kaffetisch zu sitzen und den Kuchen den sie bezahlt hat zu vernaschen? Ich glaub das ja nicht
> ...



30,7km, 2h1min, 15,3km/h, 665Hm, 148/180!  

So gern ich auch plausche und futtere, die gestrige Tour hätte ich dafür nicht eintauschen wollen!  Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass man da ja gar keine Auswahl treffen muß: Da ist locker beides zu schaffen!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 30,7km, 2h1min, 15,3km/h, 665Hm, 148/180!



*Pah*

ich bin gestern  auch knappe 30 KM, 2h0min, 15km/h, 0hm, 60/70!


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also wir waren gestern auch gut unnerwegs : fuxtanz, sandplacken, rosskopp, saalburg, marmorstein, sandplacken, fuxtanz ...
> 
> der trailteil zwischen sandplacken und sandplacken war aber alles andere als trocken, sturzbäche ergossen sich teilweise die trails runter, zahlreiche bäume lagen abseits der breiten forstwege noch quer über die wege ... trailfahren macht so noch nicht ganz so viel spaß ...



Ok, über ein paar Bäume mußten wir auch steigen. Aber ich fand es auf den von uns gewählten Wegen wirklich nicht so naß.  Um den Kocherfels (Friedhof Falkenstein) war es eindeutig nicht mehr so naß wie in den letzten Wochen!


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Pah*



Kannst ja mal mit sdf und mir fahren!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal mit sdf und mir fahren!



Ihr seid mir zu lasch 



wie schon gesagt, bin ich gestern auch knappe 30 KM, 2h0min, 15km/h, 0hm, 60/70!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin, freu mich für Euch,dass gestern so schee war.
> 
> Ich geh nachher zum Arzt der sch..... wird ned werklich besser und die Erfahrung, dass einem sogar die Haut wehtun kann ist für mich neu.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das im Laden stehen Deiner Gesundheit zuträglich ist! *strengguck*


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 30,7km, 2h1min, 15,3km/h, 665Hm, 148/180!
> :



51 km, 4h5 min, 12 er schnitt, 1100 hm

mein gott, waren wir langsam ... und trotzdem total fertig   ich hake die renn-saison schon mal ab und wechsle in die genußbikerfraktion


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir zu lasch
> 
> 
> 
> wie schon gesagt, bin ich gestern auch knappe 30 KM, 2h0min, 15km/h, 0hm, 60/70!



Konntest Du die Tour noch verfeinern?


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das im Laden stehen Deiner Gesundheit zuträglich ist! *strengguck*



dann soll er sich halt hinsetzen : "sitz, du s**" (so hieß das früher beim eishockey, wenn einer auf die strafbank musste  )


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 51 km, 4h5 min, 12 er schnitt, 1100 hm
> 
> mein gott, waren wir langsam ... und trotzdem total fertig   ich hake die renn-saison schon mal ab und wechsle in die genußbikerfraktion



Naja, das gestern war für mich Rennbelastung. Und dafür war es auch nicht schnell. Waren ja auch nicht so viele km und Hm. Nach den drei Tagen mit sdf werde ich es diese Woche mal locker angehen und wenn ich am Sonntag niemanden habe, der mit mir die Staufen-CTF fährt, da noch mal schauen was geht.


----------



## caroka (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .......
> @Caro: Wenn Du weiter an Fabienne arbeitest kommt sie bestimmt mit auf ne Frauentour! Sie hat gestern noch zwei bis dreimal das Thema ausgepackt



Vllt finden wir ja einen Termin nächstes WE. Vllt. kann Missghost28 ja auch. :huepf:
Ich denke, Hofheim würde sich da eher anbieten. Dann könnte man 2 Gruppen, männl. weibl., bilden und macht am Meisterturm einen Einkehrschwung. 
Aber nicht sauer sein, wenn Euch Eure Frauen dann bald davonfahren. 

@Fabienne und Missghost28 
Habt Ihr Lust?   Das Wetter sollte aber schon mitspielen. 

@Fabienne
Das Aquarium ist echt toll. Die Kinder sind total glücklich. 
Dank Dir


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Konntest Du die Tour noch verfeinern?



Ne, nicht wirklich. Ich bin die Tour garnicht gefahren, ist auch an den Km´s zu sehen. Das war gestern ne sightseentour mit Eiscafe  

Heute abend gibts die HR Felge zurück, die Achse wurde geliefert, der Mechniker baut sie gerade ein. Vielleicht kann ich heute ja nochmal fahren. 

Ansonsten muß ich diese Woche noch mindestens zweimal zum Holz holen in den Wald. Aber die Tour wird in jedem Fall noch verbessert.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Vllt finden wir ja einen Termin nächstes WE. Vllt. kann Missghost28 ja auch. :huepf:
> Ich denke, Hofheim würde sich da eher anbieten. Dann könnte man 2 Gruppen, männl. weibl., bilden und macht am Meisterturm einen Einkehrschwung.
> Aber nicht sauer sein, wenn Euch Eure Frauen dann bald davonfahren.



Vielleicht solltet Ihr erstmal im Flachen fahrn. Fabienne ist immer begeistert wenn sie mal die Autobahnbrücke hochfahren darf!


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet Ihr erstmal im Flachen fahrn. Fabienne ist immer begeistert wenn sie mal die Autobahnbrücke hochfahren darf!



@caroka: Fabienne fährt dem Lugga sicherlich sehr bald weg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: Fabienne fährt dem Lugga sicherlich sehr bald weg!!!



Der wird sich bald umguggen.....


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: Fabienne fährt dem Lugga sicherlich sehr bald weg!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der wird sich bald umguggen.....



Fabienne darf überhaupt nicht schneller fahren als ich


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der wird sich bald umguggen.....



Nach dem Besenwagen!


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nach dem Besenwagen!



der nimmt aber auch net jeden mit


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der nimmt aber auch net jeden mit



 Oh Lugga, was machen wir denn dann mit Dir?  Langsame bekomme ich Angst um Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Vllt finden wir ja einen Termin nächstes WE. Vllt. kann Missghost28 ja auch. :huepf:
> Ich denke, Hofheim würde sich da eher anbieten. Dann könnte man 2 Gruppen, männl. weibl., bilden und macht am Meisterturm einen Einkehrschwung.
> Aber nicht sauer sein, wenn Euch Eure Frauen dann bald davonfahren.
> 
> ...



ich hab neulich mal über eine art plauscher samt anhangtour nachgedacht. was haltet ihr davon, also wirklich gaaanz gemütlich und dann irgendwo auf ne wiese hocken und ball sopielen oder so.


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab neulich mal über eine art plauscher samt anhangtour nachgedacht. was haltet ihr davon, also wirklich gaaanz gemütlich und dann irgendwo auf ne wiese hocken und ball sopielen oder so.



 Ich organisiere die Gegendemo!


----------



## caroka (5. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab neulich mal über eine art plauscher samt anhangtour nachgedacht. was haltet ihr davon, also wirklich gaaanz gemütlich und dann irgendwo auf ne wiese hocken und ball sopielen oder so.


----------



## Maggo (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich organisiere die Gegendemo!



quatsch, dich nehmen wir alle in den arm, schließlich gehörst du ja eindeutig zur familie.....


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab neulich mal über eine art plauscher samt anhangtour nachgedacht. was haltet ihr davon, also wirklich gaaanz gemütlich und dann irgendwo auf ne wiese hocken und ball spielen oder so.



aber mit de Kiddies


----------



## Maggo (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber mit de Kiddies



klar, zumindest bei denen die welche haben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2007)

Ei gude wie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber mit de Kiddies



Ich denk nicht das ihr so lange warten wollt mit so ner Tour 

oder zähl ich selbst als Kiddi


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Sind wir nicht alle noch Kiddies?

Das ist für mich die einzige Erklärung für unser tgl. Verhalten 

Ich als Mann hab auch kein Interesse daran erwachsen zu werden. Dann darf ich ja nicht mehr durch Schlüssellöcher schauen, und meine Verspieltheit müßte ich auch ablegen. Ne, ne ich will als großes Kind sterben  (als richtiger Mann halt )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle noch Kiddies?
> 
> Das ist für mich die einzige Erklärung für unser tgl. Verhalten
> 
> Ich als Mann hab auch kein Interesse daran erwachsen zu werden. Dann darf ich ja nicht mehr durch Schlüssellöcher schauen, und meine Verspieltheit müßte ich auch ablegen. Ne, ne ich will als großes Kind sterben  (als richtiger Mann halt )



wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!



berufschule?


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich denk nicht das ihr so lange warten wollt mit so ner Tour
> 
> oder zähl ich selbst als Kiddi



Aaaah, ein Gegendemo-Kandidat!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2007)

@ Maggo: der  Smiley war nur für dich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2007)

@ Gerd: Gegendemo? Ballspielen mit den kleinen macht doch Spass


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Gerd: Gegendemo? Ballspielen mit den kleinen macht doch Spass



Schade, ich wollte mit dem Kleinen Radfahren...


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Der Rhein hat heute große Teile meiner Eltviller Runde geschluckt.  Aber die Sonne scheint genial! Hatten die nicht Regen angekündigt?!

Und was ich absolut nicht gut finde ist, dass die DM hier in Biebrich zugemacht hat!!!  Ich war jetzt absolut und unwiderrufbar auf meine Schoko-Nuß-Crème eingestimmt...


----------



## caroka (5. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab neulich mal über eine art plauscher samt anhangtour nachgedacht. was haltet ihr davon, also wirklich gaaanz gemütlich und dann irgendwo auf ne wiese hocken und ball sopielen oder so.



Hab der Kleinen gerade erzählt, dass wir Plauscher mal 'ne Tour mit Anhang machen wollen. Darauf sie:  "Was wir sind nur der Anhang...." 
 Das fand ich gut.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab der Kleinen gerade erzählt, dass wir Plauscher mal 'ne Tour mit Anhang machen wollen. Darauf sie:  "Was wir sind nur der Anhang...."
> Das fand ich gut.



Kiddies geben die besten Antworten


----------



## Maggo (5. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab der Kleinen gerade erzählt, dass wir Plauscher mal 'ne Tour mit Anhang machen wollen. Darauf sie:  "Was wir sind nur der Anhang...."
> Das fand ich gut.



geil....  da sieht man mal wieder, dass unsere kinder (egal ob schon da oder irgendwann mal vorhanden) das wichtigste auf der ganzen welt sinddie zahlen nämlich mal unsere rente, womit wir biketeile kaufen können.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Die beiden haben es faustdick hinter den Ohren!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die beiden haben es faustdick hinter den Ohren!



Ganz besonders die Pia, scheint ne weibliche Klone von Luca zu sein.


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ganz besonders die jüngere, scheint ne weibliche Klone von Luca zu sein.



Den Spruch würde ich eher von der anderen erwarten!?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Nina war gestern recht verhalten. Die Zeit hat scheinbar nicht zum Auftauen gereicht. Pia hat dafür umso mehr Gas gegeben


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Ich würd alle beide so wie sie sind übernehmen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich würd alle beide so wie sie sind übernehmen



mir sind sie zu jung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mir sind sie zu jung



Darum gings nicht, Du Wutz!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mir sind sie zu jung



Du alder Babbsack, bevor man welche übernehmen kann muß man erstmal selbst welche machen!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Darum gings nicht, Du Wutz!



ohne Worte...*Kopfschüttelsmilie*


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du alder Babbsack, bevor man welche übernehmen kann muß man erstmal selbst welche machen!!!!



und davor muß man erst mal reichlich trainieren


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und davor muß man erst mal reichlich trainieren



Mein Kollege sagt bei solchen Gelegenheiten: Irgendwann ist keine Tinte mehr im Füller...


----------



## wissefux (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Kollege sagt bei solchen Gelegenheiten: Irgendwann ist keine Tinte mehr im Füller...



echt


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Im übrigen bin ich mir ganz sicher, daß in ein paar Jahren die Nina wie auch die Pia sich vor Angeboten von Männern nicht mehr retten können. Alle beide sind jetzt schon bildhübsch und haben auch ne tolle Ausstrahlung.

In spätestens vier Jahren wird uns allen die Kinnlade runterfallen wenn die Nina den Raum betritt und es werden solche dummen Sprüche losgelassen wie wenn ich noch 10-20 Jahre jünger wär....


Caro pass gut auf die beiden auf, die sind so wie se sind richtig!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Kollege sagt bei solchen Gelegenheiten: Irgendwann ist keine Tinte mehr im Füller...



Richtige Männer haben immer Tinte im Füller, *pah*!


----------



## caroka (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ganz besonders die Pia, scheint ne weibliche Klone von Luca zu sein.


----------



## caroka (5. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geil....  da sieht man mal wieder, dass unsere kinder (egal ob schon da oder irgendwann mal vorhanden) das wichtigste auf der ganzen welt sinddie zahlen nämlich mal unsere rente, womit wir biketeile kaufen können.....



Ich glaube da brauch es mehr als 2 Kinder pro Paar. 
Bei mir ist jetzt aber Schluss. Also.........lange a******.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Draussen scheint die Sonne,
ich hab keine Lust zum Arbeiten, 
die HR Felge scheint abholbereit zu sein,
wenn man sich beeilt kann man vielleicht soger noch ne runde Biken,
aber nur wenn man sofort Feierabend macht,
ich bin doch nicht blööd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_________________________________________________________________
Automatische Meldung: User befindet sich auf dem Weg zu seinem Bikehändler


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2007)

Ich frag mich auch was ich hier noch mach...aber ich merks schon wieder kratzen und ich wills nicht riskieren  Hoffentlich wirds Wetter noch besser mit der Zeit


----------



## Frank (5. März 2007)

Wollte mich nur kurz mal wieder melden. Die Teile kamen in dem Moment, wie ich mit dem Auto hier auf den Hof gefahren bin. Also erstmal alles gewechselt. Nur die olle Kassette hinten hat sich zuerst geweigert und dabei hab ich mir am Zahnkranz fein den linken Mittelfinger aufgerissen *grrr* aber am Ende hab ich doch gesiegt  Nun sind an der neuen Felge hinten bzw. an den Speichen schon die obligatorischen Blutspuren *lol*

Pike vorne ist tatsächlich wie neu und schaut auch noch gut aus. Nur ist meine Bremsleitung vorne etwas knapp so das ich den kurzen Roox Vorbau demontieren musste, sonst wäre bei 110 mm Ende gewesen  Aber der Specialized Vorbau tut es ja auch erstmal.

Nachdem es heute anscheinend trocken bleibt, fahre ich gleich mitm Enduro nach Bad Soden zum Ungarisch Kurs. Macht sicher guten Eindruck wenn ich da in Tarnhose und Dreck in der Fresse auftauche


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wollte mich nur kurz mal wieder melden. Die Teile kamen in dem Moment, wie ich mit dem Auto hier auf den Hof gefahren bin. Also erstmal alles gewechselt. Nur die olle Kassette hinten hat sich zuerst geweigert und dabei hab ich mir am Zahnkranz fein den linken Mittelfinger aufgerissen *grrr* aber am Ende hab ich doch gesiegt  Nun sind an der neuen Felge hinten bzw. an den Speichen schon die obligatorischen Blutspuren *lol*
> 
> Pike vorne ist tatsächlich wie neu und schaut auch noch gut aus. Nur ist meine Bremsleitung vorne etwas knapp so das ich den kurzen Roox Vorbau demontieren musste, sonst wäre bei 110 mm Ende gewesen  Aber der Specialized Vorbau tut es ja auch erstmal.
> 
> Nachdem es heute anscheinend trocken bleibt, fahre ich gleich mitm Enduro nach Bad Soden zum Ungarisch Kurs. Macht sicher guten Eindruck wenn ich da in Tarnhose und Dreck in der Fresse auftauche



Klasse!  Du könntest eigentlich Glück haben und einigermaßen sauber dort ankommen, oder bist Du vom Umbau so dreckig?  Hier in Wiesbaden ist es mittlerweile bedeckt, aber noch trocken.


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klasse!  Du könntest eigentlich Glück haben und einigermaßen sauber dort ankommen, oder bist Du vom Umbau so dreckig?  Hier in Wiesbaden ist es mittlerweile bedeckt, aber noch trocken.



"trocken" bitte streichen...


----------



## Frank (5. März 2007)

Jo ganz genau, in 10 Minuten wollte ich los und was ist? Es schifft wie bescheuert. Ganz großes Kino! Na ich warte mal ab ob es nur ein Schauer ist. 

Aber ich glaub davon lass ich mich heute nicht abhalten.

Hmm scheint schon wieder aufzuhören. Ich fahr einfach mal los.

Nee vom Umbau hab ich nur schmutzige Foten. Aber hab ich eh dauernd vom Auto schrauben


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Hier scheint schon wieder die Sonne!


----------



## Frank (5. März 2007)

Na dann ... kann ja nix schiefgehen. Ich nehm einfach noch eine Hose zum Wechseln mit und nen T-Shirt ... da wird es ja nen WC geben wo man sich umziehen kann damit ich ned drei Stunden in nassen Sachen da sitzen muss!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2007)

Hier is grau bewölkt, es nieselt und die Sonne scheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier is grau bewölkt, es nieselt und die Sonne scheint



Irgendwie original April...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwie original April...



Irgendwie schon...


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon...



Eigentlich paßt der "" besser, da wir ja schon einen Monat näher am Sommer sind!  (Zweckoptimismus...  )


----------



## fUEL (5. März 2007)

Der arzt hat gefracht ob es wehtut die eigene Spucke zu schlucken weil so nen Hals hätt er noch nie gesehen und die linksseitig beginnende Lungenentzündung sollte man ausserdem auch mit dem Antibiotika wieder wegkriegen und mindestens bis die Antibiose greift soll ich ins bett ( da is dann aber keiner was soll ich denn da?)

Naja morgen penn ich mal durch mal sehen wies dann aussieht.
@ Kater Donnerstag cancelled


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der arzt hat gefracht ob es wehtut die eigene Spucke zu schlucken weil so nen Hals hätt er noch nie gesehen und die linksseitig beginnende Lungenentzündung sollte man ausserdem auch mit dem Antibiotika wieder wegkriegen und mindestens bis die Antibiose greift soll ich ins bett ( da is dann aber keiner was soll ich denn da?)
> 
> Naja morgen penn ich mal durch mal sehen wies dann aussieht.
> @ Kater Donnerstag cancelled



Oweh, oweh... vielleicht solltest Du lieber mal mindestens zwei Tage im Bett bleiben!  Gute Besserung!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2007)

Hört sich ja übel an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. März 2007)

oh mann frank, kurier das nur gut aus, sowas sollte man nicht verschleppen. aber das wirst du sicherlich selbst wissen....


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Gude Besserung auch von mir, kurier Dich bloß gut aus


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

@Lugga: Und, alles wieder wie neu? Bist Du schon damit gefahren?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2007)

Ich fahr mal meine Mutter von der Arbeit abholen


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Felgenrep. hats für umme gegeben 

Alles ist wieder angebaut und ich hab noch en Stündchen zeit. Da geh ich doch mal mit meinem Schatzi auf die Juchhee


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich fahr mal meine Mutter von der Arbeit abholen



Hast Du ein Tandem?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Und, alles wieder wie neu? Bist Du schon damit gefahren?



*GRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNS*


gleich, geich gehts los, hetz mich nicht!


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Felgenrep. hats für umme gegeben
> 
> Alles ist wieder angebaut und ich hab noch en Stündchen zeit. Da geh ich doch mal mit meinem Schatzi auf die Juchhee


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der arzt hat gefracht ob es wehtut die eigene Spucke zu schlucken weil so nen Hals hätt er noch nie gesehen und die linksseitig beginnende Lungenentzündung sollte man ausserdem auch mit dem Antibiotika wieder wegkriegen...


Heilig´s Blechle!   Du bist ja ein echter Totalschaden!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ab ins Bett und komm da nicht wieder raus, bis du wieder richtig gesund bist. 



fUEL schrieb:


> ...und mindestens bis die Antibiose greift soll ich ins bett ( da is dann aber keiner was soll ich denn da?)
> 
> Naja morgen penn ich mal durch mal sehen wies dann aussieht.
> @ Kater Donnerstag cancelled


Werd den Donnerstag auch so rum bekommen. Wegen der Einsamkeit im Bett kann ich dir gern die letzten 4 Jahrgänge bike und MB vorbei bringen oder du nimmst einfach ein Bike mit ins Schlafzimmer.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du ein Tandem?



Mama's Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. März 2007)

mmmmmmhhh, hier riechts nach feierabend..........noch ein bier zum abschluss und dann abschluss.


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Gewichtige Lebensmittel einkaufen und auf dem Rücken per Rad zu transportieren, ist am Hintern gar nicht so angenehm...

Draußen ist es mild und trocken bei leichtem Südwind. Und irgendwie ziemlich wenig los! Die jungen Bedienungen schauen alle nett und gelöst, lächeln einen an, freuen sich sicherlich schon auf ihren Feierabend!


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mmmmmmhhh, hier riechts nach feierabend..........noch ein bier zum abschluss und dann abschluss.



ich auch, ich auch - äh - Feierabend, kein Bier!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Ihr seid irgendwie 6 Stunden zu spät dran  

Beim Bike ist alles O.K. lediglich die Bremsen...
HR geht gar nicht, VR geht ein bissi. Never touch a running system, irgenwie muß beim Putzen Öl oder sonstwas glitschiges mit den Belägen in Kontakt gekommen sein  das ganze hat mich beim Bremsen doch ein wenig verunsichert


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Beim Bike ist alles O.K. lediglich die Bremsen...
> HR geht gar nicht, VR geht ein bissi. Never touch a running system, irgenwie muß beim Putzen Öl oder sonstwas glitschiges mit den Belägen in Kontakt gekommen sein  das ganze hat mich beim Bremsen doch ein wenig verunsichert



30-50 ...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 30-50 ...



sach des bloß net de Fabienne


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sach des bloß net de Fabienne



zzzzzzzzzzip!


----------



## Maggo (5. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr seid irgendwie 6 Stunden zu spät dran
> 
> Beim Bike ist alles O.K. lediglich die Bremsen...
> HR geht gar nicht, VR geht ein bissi. Never touch a running system, irgenwie muß beim Putzen Öl oder sonstwas glitschiges mit den Belägen in Kontakt gekommen sein  das ganze hat mich beim Bremsen doch ein wenig verunsichert



40 im laden wenns original beläge sind. passiert mir dooferweise auch immer wieder.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. März 2007)

Da waren die Felgenbremsen halt doch bissel unempfindlicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

Da sie bei mir nicht so lange bleiben, haben sie keine Zeit ölig zu werden...


----------



## saharadesertfox (5. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... Glaub jetzt gehts nur noch mit der hartenChemiekeule nach vorne....



Die Chemiekeule verzögert nur den Effekt. Den Infekt wird man dadurch nicht schneller los. Der Effekt ist eine verschleppte Grippe/Erkältung, dann wird es gefährlich!!! Ob du 53% Anteil am 2. Plauscherteam hast oder nur 50% ist doch völlig egal. Ich habe jedenfalls festgestellt, dass nach einer ordentlich auskurierten Erkältung man in der Regel ziemlich schnell in Form kommt.



Arachne schrieb:


> ... jetzt absolut und unwiderrufbar auf meine Schoko-Nuß-Crème eingestimmt...



Das muss in der Familie liegen Kakao ist anscheinend das Lebenselixier, der Ehl....r-Familie.


----------



## Arachne (5. März 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ...
> Das muss in der Familie liegen Kakao ist anscheinend das Lebenselixier, der Ehl....r-Familie.



Och, wenn dem so ist, stört es mich eigentlich nicht so wirklich (war mittlerweile einkaufen...)!


----------



## Maggo (5. März 2007)

gude hersch, geht die wascherei???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude hersch, geht die wascherei???



Gude Maggo, Hornbach hatte das Teil nicht, und heute hatte ich keine Zeit.


----------



## arkonis (6. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Da waren die Felgenbremsen halt doch bissel unempfindlicher...



jo da sich ein Platten eingestellt hab ich die nochmal ausgerichtet und die Beläge halten (noch). 
Hat jemand noch zufällig einen Brakebooster herumliegen  , die  Dinger machen schon Sinn...auch wenn es der Optik schadet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (6. März 2007)

Guten Morgen allerseits.

Alles gut geklappt gestern, nach den paar Minuten Regen hatte ich den Rest des Abends Glück und bin trocken nach Bad Soden und zurück gekommen.

So heute fahr ich direkt mit dem Enduro auffe Arbeit und um 1600 rauf zur Frau nach Kronberg, damit ich die zum Zahnarzt fahren kann (dann im Auto).

Bis später!


----------



## caroka (6. März 2007)

Moin moin,

Zahnarzt kann ich momentan nicht hören. Hatte kürzlich ein ziemlich schlechtes Erlebnis damit. 
Wünsche aber für Deine Frau nur das Beste. 
Mal sehen vllt. fahr ich heute auch mal wieder.


----------



## Frank (6. März 2007)

Die Arme bekommt eine lang überfällige Wurzelbehandlung, die sollte sie eigentlich schon im Januar bekommen, aber da sind wir ja spontanerweise in die USA geflogen, also wird das heute nachgeholt und ich fahr dann mitm Bike rauf zu ihr nach Kronberg und fahr sie dann zum Dentisten und wieder nach Hause. 

Boah mir tut mein Poppes weh, die Strafe für das Nichtstun ist hart. Sehr hart. Aber was solls. Das gehört dazu oder?


----------



## caroka (6. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Boah mir tut mein Poppes weh, die Strafe für das Nichtstun ist hart. Sehr hart. Aber was solls. Das gehört dazu oder?



Klar, aber das wird immer besser. Wenn man besser trainiert ist, sitzt man wieder dynamischer im Sattel und entlastet somit den Hintern mehr.  Aber das weißt Du ja selbst.


----------



## Maggo (6. März 2007)

morsche,

same shit different day.....


----------



## Frank (6. März 2007)

Aloha. So siehts aus. Ich brauch Urlaub aber ich war doch erst weg? Naja im Mai gehts ein paar Tage nach Praha immerhin.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. März 2007)

Moin,

welche Überaschungen wird der Tag heute wieder für uns bereithalten? 

Frank hat sein heutiges Geschenk ja schon bekommen  

Beim Maggo ändert sich heute scheinbar nix mehr


----------



## Frank (6. März 2007)

Kann mir schönere Geschenke vorstellen als bösesten Muskelkater und Sitzschmerzen. Das wird ein Spaß heute nachmittag aber Zähne zusammen beißen und fertig 

Ach Arbeit suxx.


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Aloha. So siehts aus. Ich brauch Urlaub aber ich war doch erst weg? Naja im Mai gehts ein paar Tage nach Praha immerhin.



Fährst Du in Prag die Tour von Ryan Leech nach?  

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> welche Überaschungen wird der Tag heute wieder für uns bereithalten?
> 
> ...



Ob ich heute mal meine Eltviller Runde fahre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (6. März 2007)

Neee in Prag nix mit Bike. Wir haben Freunde aus Florida, die Ende April nach Prag umziehen und der weibliche Teil des Ehepaars (geboren in Minnesota, Vater aus Austria, Mama aus Irland) hat am 10.05. Geburtstag und da fahren wir nach CZ zum Party machen.

Eltviller Runde? Ja der Rheingau hat auch seine Reize.


----------



## Maggo (6. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ach A***** suxx.



hier herrscht im bezug auf das A wort strengste zensur. bitte dran halten, sonst wirds hier einigen noch rüh am morgen übel


----------



## Frank (6. März 2007)

Ein Moderator darf sowas *gg* Aber ich unterwerfe mich natürlich gerne den Plauscherregeln.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ob ich heute mal meine Eltviller Runde fahre?


Pass auf, daß du keine nassen Füße bekommst. Stichwort: Hochwasser

Werd mich jetzt gleich mal an die Uni machen und nachher wohl wieder mal den Flughafen umkreisen.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. März 2007)

@ Maggo: Bist Du in FM auf der Messe oder im Office?


----------



## Maggo (6. März 2007)

momentan im office, ich wollt vielleicht nachher mal rausfahren. bist du vor ort???


----------



## Lucafabian (6. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> momentan im office, ich wollt vielleicht nachher mal rausfahren. bist du vor ort???



Ich in Office


----------



## Lucafabian (6. März 2007)

aber anderes Office wie Du


----------



## Lucafabian (6. März 2007)

gleich Mittag!

Dann nicht mehr Office für ne Stunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich in Office



nö, ich dachte du wärst evtl auf der kloschüsselleistungsschau, weil du fragtestetestets ja ob ich da bin.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. März 2007)

huhu ihr lieben,

mist geiles wetter und ich habe um 2 uhr nen termin. wieder nix mit biken in der sonne.

hoffentlich ist es morgen auch so schön, dann muss ich wirklich da ich nicht mehr weiiß wie der taunus auf 2 rädern aussieht


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Pass auf, daß du keine nassen Füße bekommst. Stichwort: Hochwasser
> 
> Werd mich jetzt gleich mal an die Uni machen und nachher wohl wieder mal den Flughafen umkreisen.



Ja, war gestern schon so. Weite Teile des direkt am Rhein verlaufenden Wegs sind gestern überschwemmt gewesen. Hatte bis eben eine Besprechung, konnte deshalb heute noch nicht hin. Vielleicht später...

Viel Spaß, hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter!


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> huhu ihr lieben,
> 
> mist geiles wetter und ich habe um 2 uhr nen termin. wieder nix mit biken in der sonne.
> 
> hoffentlich ist es morgen auch so schön, dann muss ich wirklich da ich nicht mehr weiiß wie der taunus auf 2 rädern aussieht



Was hast Du denn von neun bis eins gemacht?   

Wo fährt er denn auf seinen zwei Rädern lang, der Taunus?  

Während der Woche komme ich ja auch kaum mal dazu.  Am Wochenende ist die Freude dann um so größer!


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

Manamanab


----------



## caroka (6. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Manamanab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

Manamana


----------



## caroka (6. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Manamana



Manamanama 

Langeweile?


----------



## Maggo (6. März 2007)

de de dedeeededede


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

Wir müssen das nochmal einstudieren:

ich: manamana
ihr: babdi babdibi
ich: manamana
ihr: babdibidi
ich: manamana
ihr: babdi babdibi babdibi babdibidibidibdibdibidi
ich: manamana manaamanaamana manamananana...

...und von vorne...

manamana


----------



## caroka (6. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de de dedeeededede


Du auch?


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

ok, dann halt was anderes:

18


----------



## Maggo (6. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir müssen das nochmal einstudieren:
> 
> ich: manamana
> ihr: babdi babdibi
> ...



und ich hab gedacht es geht dedededede und nicht babdibadibi. egal.


18???


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und ich hab gedacht es geht dedededede und nicht babdibadibi. egal.
> 
> 
> 18???



Gibt sicherlich verschiedene Versionen. Hast aber gewußt, was ich meine!  

20


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Manamanama
> 
> Langeweile?



Langeweile kann man eigentlich nicht sagen. Gerdmüde!


----------



## caroka (6. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Langeweile kann man eigentlich nicht sagen. Gerdmüde!



Ich back jetzt Kuchen und entschwinde mal kurz........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich back jetzt Kuchen und entschwinde mal kurz........



Bei uns gab es heute einen verspäteten Geburtstagskuchen!  Habe durch unsere Besprechung aber leider nur einen der zwei probieren können.


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

Kein Skat-Spieler da? Naja, ich ja eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2007)

ei gude wie!

25?!


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2007)

erhöhe auf 69


----------



## wissefux (6. März 2007)

wie wäre es mit

e4


----------



## caroka (6. März 2007)

Ah, die Herren zocken......


----------



## Maggo (6. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gibt sicherlich verschiedene Versionen. Hast aber gewußt, was ich meine!
> 
> 20



klar, ich musste nicht mal drei frames lang überlegen......skat kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...skat kann ich leider nicht.



...ich auch nicht und mir gehts soweit trotzdem ganz gut


----------



## caroka (6. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kein Skat-Spieler da? Naja, ich ja eigentlich auch nicht...





Maggo schrieb:


> klar, ich musste nicht mal drei frames lang überlegen......skat kann ich leider nicht.



Da sind wir schon mal drei die es nicht können.  

Edit: MIt C-R sind es schon vier. Is aber auch ein MTB-Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2007)

Man kann nicht alles können  meine Spezialitäten liegen woanders


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2007)

evt interessiert das ja jemanden
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=266376
Gerd, oder Uwe oder so...


----------



## caroka (6. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> evt interessiert das ja jemanden
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=266376
> Gerd, oder Uwe oder so...



Da habe ich gleich an Euch gedacht.


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> evt interessiert das ja jemanden
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=266376
> Gerd, oder Uwe oder so...





caroka schrieb:


> Da habe ich gleich an Euch gedacht.



Wen euch? Die, mit den Racebikes? Ich kenne nur einen, der sich so `nen Dirter holt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2007)

oder auch nicht


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da sind wir schon mal drei die es nicht können.
> 
> Edit: MIt C-R sind es schon vier. Is aber auch ein MTB-Forum



He, zu viert können wir DoKo spielen!  Da fällt auch dieses lästige reizen weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> oder auch nicht



Ja was nun? So unentschieden?


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

War heute doch nicht mehr in Eltville. Dafür aber hier und da einkaufen. Immer kurz vor Ladenschluß volle Kanne hin und dann relaxt weiter... In Biebrich ist der Uferweg weiterhin noch überschwemmt, aber die Straße, die gestern noch unter Wasser stand, ist heute schon wieder frei. Hoffentlich kann ich bald wieder am Ufer fahren!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja was nun? So unentschieden?



so schauts aus


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so schauts aus



Naja, es ist ja auch trotz allem viel Geld, da kann man sich das schon noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Mußt halt abwägen, ob Du es oft genug nutzen würdest. Nach dem, was Du so erzählst, würde ich sagen ja. Wirklich wissen kannst das allerdings nur Du, der seine Entscheidung dann auch alleine ausbaden muß!


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

Als ich heute ein/zwei mal im großen Gang in der Stadt schnell beschleunigen wollte, ist meine Kette böse gesprungen... Muß unbedingt den Antrieb komplett auswechseln! Hoffentlich finden wir in absehbarer Zeit einen gemeinsamen Termin!


----------



## arkonis (6. März 2007)

da gibt es bei Bike-Discount so Servicekits. 
Günstig und wechseln ist ja auch kein Prob eine Sache von 20 Min.
Ich habe mir am So zwei Platten reinfahren, einer hinten und einer vorne. Ursache sind Reiszwecken  haben noch im Mantel gesteckt.


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> da gibt es bei Bike-Discount so Servicekits.
> Günstig und wechseln ist ja auch kein Prob eine Sache von 20 Min.
> Ich habe mir am So zwei Platten reinfahren, einer hinten und einer vorne. Ursache sind Reiszwecken  haben noch im Mantel gesteckt.



ist bei cycle-aix 4  günstiger. 

Ich muß auch die Kettenblätter wechseln. Bei mir ist diesmal alles runtergefahren...

Reißzwecken? Wo bist Du denn gefahren? Im Wohnzimmer? Oder auf einer Strecke, die von einem militanten Misanthrop betreut wird?


----------



## arkonis (6. März 2007)

weis auch nicht wo das passiert ist da sich der Platten nicht sofort eingestellt hatte. Sind zwei vorne und einer hinten drin gesteckt. Vielleicht noch die Überreste von Fasching.


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> weis auch nicht wo das passiert ist da sich der Platten nicht sofort eingestellt hatte. Sind zwei vorne und einer hinten drin gesteckt. Vielleicht noch die Überreste von Fasching.



Fasching? Bin zwar kein Fassenachter, aber Reißzwecke??? 

Mußtest Du zurück laufen?


----------



## arkonis (6. März 2007)

ja bei dem Anhalten von Autos, wo die Kids Geld holen wollen hat es bei uns früher auch geholfen die Reiszwecken zu zücken. 
Ne laufen musste ich nicht, den Platten habe ich erst später in der Wohnung gesehen. Aber Druck ist schon während der fahrt rausgegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (6. März 2007)

sieh mal was ich bei ebay gesehen habe: ebay
würde mich für ein Stadtrad reizen, aber für MTB müssten die eigendlich auch ausreichen.


----------



## Arachne (6. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> sieh mal was ich bei ebay gesehen habe: ebay
> würde mich für ein Stadtrad reizen, aber für MTB müssten die eigendlich auch ausreichen.



Mir wären die Scheiben zu klein. Ich habe überhaupt keine Erfahrungen mit mechanischen Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## arkonis (7. März 2007)

ja die Scheiben sind schon klein, mich hatte nur gewundert das die so günstig sind obwohl es einige MTB'ler gibt die darauf schwören (mit größeren Scheiben).
Für nen Stadtrad könnte es was taugen, auch weil man x-beliebige v-brake hebel verwenden kann und bei Nässe gut funktionieren.
Möchte mir nämlich gerade ein Stadtrad und Zweitbike aufbauen mit wenig Aufbaukosten und Leicht und Wartungsarm.

ich gehe jetzt in die Heia g8


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ja die Scheiben sind schon klein, mich hatte nur gewundert das die so günstig sind obwohl es einige MTB'ler gibt die darauf schwören (mit größeren Scheiben).
> Für nen Stadtrad könnte es was taugen, auch weil man x-beliebige v-brake hebel verwenden kann und bei Nässe gut funktionieren.
> Möchte mir nämlich gerade ein Stadtrad und Zweitbike aufbauen mit wenig Aufbaukosten und Leicht und Wartungsarm.
> 
> ich gehe jetzt in die Heia g8



Gute Nacht!


----------



## Maggo (7. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ja die Scheiben sind schon klein, mich hatte nur gewundert das die so günstig sind obwohl es einige MTB'ler gibt die darauf schwören (mit größeren Scheiben).
> Für nen Stadtrad könnte es was taugen, auch weil man x-beliebige v-brake hebel verwenden kann und bei Nässe gut funktionieren.
> Möchte mir nämlich gerade ein Stadtrad und Zweitbike aufbauen mit wenig Aufbaukosten und Leicht und Wartungsarm.
> 
> ich gehe jetzt in die Heia g8



leicht????dann v brakes.


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Wenn Jemand seine Kassette und Kette wechseln will, ich hab das Werkzeug dafür. Kettenblätter vorne sollte auch kein Problem sein, hab nen Kurbelabzieher. Ich mach es für eine Flasche Rotwein 

Mechanische Scheibenbremsen sind nicht gerade erste Wahl, ok man kann sie mit jedem V-Brake Hebel fahren, aber von der Bremsleistung her sind sie nicht so dolle und man brauch arge Handkräfte, also für mich wäre das nix und ich fahr seit 7 Jahren Discbrakes.

Ach und überhaupt: guten Morgen allerseits.

Bin heute mitm Auto unterwegs, muss noch diverse Sachen einkaufen.


----------



## caroka (7. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wen euch? Die, mit den Racebikes? Ich kenne nur einen, der sich so `nen Dirter holt!



Die ewigen Kinder.


----------



## caroka (7. März 2007)

Eieiei, ganz vergessen....

Moin moin 

@Fabienne
Die Kinder haben jetzt Ihre Mäuse. Die sind ganz glücklich. ....die Kinder.


----------



## Maggo (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> > Wenn Jemand seine Kassette und Kette wechseln will, ich hab das Werkzeug dafür. Kettenblätter vorne sollte auch kein Problem sein, hab nen Kurbelabzieher. Ich mach es für eine Flasche Rotwein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich auch, ausserdem darf ich heut nachmittag bis abends nach heilbronn....gar keinen bock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (7. März 2007)

die Scheibe hat auch den Vorteil das die für nen 40'er so viel kostet wie eine gescheite V-Brake. Fürs Mtb wird das wohl nicht taugen, da neue Scheiben drauf müsten usw. da ist die Differenz zum hydraulischen System nicht mehr so hoch.
Ein Vorteil ist auch das die Gefahr des Diebstahls und böswillige Beschädigung nicht so hoch ist.


Was ich an Werkzeug bräuchte ist ein Konusschlüssel um meine Narben einzufetten.

geh jetzt mal schaffen..


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Hm dann bin ich also nur durchschnittlich ausgerüstet  Gut das ich noch einen Kollegen habe, der bestens bestückt ist (im Keller äääh in der Werkstatt) 

Ich würde für ein Stadtrad eher zu einer V-Brake raten, ok das mit der Felgenflanke durchbremsen laß ich noch als Vorteil durchgehen für die Disc aber sooo toll bremsen die mechanischen Discs auch nicht im Nassen - nur wenn man die Handmuskulator vorher ordentlich stärkt  Ich kenn Jemanden, der so fest gedrückt hat, das ihm der Zug gerissen ist. Das passiert mit einer hydraulischen Disc halt eher selten 

Ich brauch dringend neue Beläge für meine Shimano 555 für vorne. Hat da einer einen Tipp für mich? Wo bekomm ich sowas günstig? Und ich hab in den letzten Jahren leicht den Überblick verloren.

Hm vielleicht gugg ich mal das ich irgendwo Geld abzweige und leiste mir noch einen alten Traum : eine Hope Disc!


----------



## Maggo (7. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Ein Vorteil ist auch das die Gefahr des Diebstahls und böswillige Beschädigung nicht so hoch ist...



 wierum jetzt???



arkonis schrieb:


> Was ich an Werkzeug bräuchte ist ein Konusschlüssel um meine Narben einzufetten.



brügelmann 7,00doppelmark. sollte man bei shimano naben immer zuhause haben.


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich auch, ausserdem darf ich heut nachmittag bis abends nach heilbronn....gar keinen bock.



Guten Morgen!

Was ist denn ein gnang-o-mat?


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> die Scheibe hat auch den Vorteil das die für nen 40'er so viel kostet wie eine gescheite V-Brake. Fürs Mtb wird das wohl nicht taugen, da neue Scheiben drauf müsten usw. da ist die Differenz zum hydraulischen System nicht mehr so hoch.
> Ein Vorteil ist auch das die Gefahr des Diebstahls und böswillige Beschädigung nicht so hoch ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Diebstahl? Böswillige Beschädigung?

Konusschlüssel hab ich.  Ich hatte am Rennrad mal Naben, da mzßte ich sie regelmäßig wechseln.


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hm dann bin ich also nur durchschnittlich ausgerüstet  Gut das ich noch einen Kollegen habe, der bestens bestückt ist (im Keller äääh in der Werkstatt)
> 
> Ich würde für ein Stadtrad eher zu einer V-Brake raten, ok das mit der Felgenflanke durchbremsen laß ich noch als Vorteil durchgehen für die Disc aber sooo toll bremsen die mechanischen Discs auch nicht im Nassen - nur wenn man die Handmuskulator vorher ordentlich stärkt  Ich kenn Jemanden, der so fest gedrückt hat, das ihm der Zug gerissen ist. Das passiert mit einer hydraulischen Disc halt eher selten
> 
> ...



Ich mußte in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel kaufen.  Entweder ich habe dabei mit dem jeweiligen Fachhändler gehandelt, oder im Versand gekauft. Bei den Versendern ist cycle-aix sehr günstig, aber nicht so gut sortiert. bike-components ist zwar insgesamt nicht so günstig, wie cycle-aix, hat aber unschlagbare Angebote. Mußt echt gucken, gibt keine generelle Empfehlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Nun 15.99 für BBB Beläge bei cycle-aix für die Deore 555 sind doch recht schick. "Performance Mischung" hört sich vielversprechend an 

Nun müssen nur noch meine Beine wieder die Performance von vor 7 Jahren erreichen


----------



## Maggo (7. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Was ist denn ein gnang-o-mat?



scheibenbremsenplanfräsewerkzeug von magura....braucht man nicht ständig.


----------



## Maggo (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hm dann bin ich also nur durchschnittlich ausgerüstet  Gut das ich noch einen Kollegen habe, der bestens bestückt ist (im Keller äääh in der Werkstatt)
> 
> Ich würde für ein Stadtrad eher zu einer V-Brake raten, ok das mit der Felgenflanke durchbremsen laß ich noch als Vorteil durchgehen für die Disc aber sooo toll bremsen die mechanischen Discs auch nicht im Nassen - nur wenn man die Handmuskulator vorher ordentlich stärkt  Ich kenn Jemanden, der so fest gedrückt hat, das ihm der Zug gerissen ist. Das passiert mit einer hydraulischen Disc halt eher selten
> 
> ...



günstig bekommen ist immer so ne sache bei nem artikel der vielleicht 15-18 doppelmagg beim händler kostet. dann gibbet den vielleicht beim großen E oder nem versender für weniger, allerdings kommen dann noch versandkosten dazu. ich würde wenn de wirklich günstig willst bei hibike schauen. die haben auh fremdbeläge, die original teile bei meiner deore warn nicht wirklich toll.


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Ich war und bin mit der Bremsleistung von der 555 eigentlich recht zufrieden. Wenn ich da an meine alte Louise denke, die IMMER geschliffen hat, egal wieviel Zeit ich rein investiert habe, oder die Giant MPH wo mir erst der Bremshebel futsch gegangen ist und später die Scheibe rot geglüht hat ...

Jo ich werd mal bei HiBike vorbei schauen, wenn ich das nächste Mal die Chefin in Kronberg einsammel, der Laden ist nur ein paar Meter weiter.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. März 2007)

Morgen, 
hab eben mal im WP geschaut. Oje. Wenn wir unter den ersten 50 bleiben wollen müssen wir Gas geben.


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen,
> hab eben mal im WP geschaut. Oje. Wenn wir unter den ersten 50 bleiben wollen müssen wir Gas geben.



Ja, ich fahre in letzter Zeit doppelt so viel, wie ihr zusammen.  Aber nicht, weil ich mehr fahre...  Bevor ich gestern meine Punkte eintrug, waren wir auf Platz 51. Sollten wir Trainingslager-Gruppen hinter uns haben, haben wir eh keine Chance. Aber, wie immer: die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

He geil, animiert durch Franks Bremsbelagsuche habe ich bei Hibike mal nach den Tr!ckstuff-Belägen geschaut: Die haben meine für 20% günstiger als Liste!!!  Ich werde da alsbald auch mal hingondeln.


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Wann willsu denn hin? Vielleicht kann man sich ja aufn Kaffee treffen und gemeinsam hingondeln?

Bin langsam am Überlegen was ich am Sonntag anziehen soll. Ob ich noch in meine alte Dainese Hose passe? Könnte eng werden ... hm oder Desert Tarn passend zum Camelbak?


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wann willsu denn hin? Vielleicht kann man sich ja aufn Kaffee treffen und gemeinsam hingondeln?
> 
> Bin langsam am Überlegen was ich am Sonntag anziehen soll. Ob ich noch in meine alte Dainese Hose passe? Könnte eng werden ... hm oder Desert Tarn passend zum Camelbak?



Gerne!  Habe noch keinen Termin/Zeit ins Auge gefaßt. Magst Du Dir die Beläge noch vor Sonntag holen?

Wenn ich mal weniger gefahren bin, hat sich mein Gewicht eigentlich kaum geändert. Ich bin mir aber recht sicher, dass die Beine dünner und der Bauch dicker wurden...


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Ich hab in den letzten 3 Jahren geschätzte 8 kg zugenommen. Das macht sich durchaus bemerkbar in diversen Maßeinheiten 

Bin mir nicht sicher was schlauer ist - ich bin momentan dermaßen pleite, andererseits sind die Beläge vorne doch schon fast fertig und bevor da die Funken fliegen  

Hätte am Freitag wohl Zeit um nochmal hochzustrampeln, so gegen Nachmittag. Wär das was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich hab in den letzten 3 Jahren geschätzte 8 kg zugenommen. Das macht sich durchaus bemerkbar in diversen Maßeinheiten
> 
> Bin mir nicht sicher was schlauer ist - ich bin momentan dermaßen pleite, andererseits sind die Beläge vorne doch schon fast fertig und bevor da die Funken fliegen
> 
> Hätte am Freitag wohl Zeit um nochmal hochzustrampeln, so gegen Nachmittag. Wär das was?


 

 8 Kg hab ich in 6 Monaten zugelegt, dabei ist mein BMI von "excelent" auf "sehr gut" abgerutscht. Nicht das ich damit nen Problem hätte, aber beim Biken und Klettern machen sich 10 Kilo mehr oder weniger schon bemerkbar. Aber im Sommer geht das wieder runter. ruckzuck  
Zum Bruegelmann und Hibike muss ich auch, eigendlich wollte ich heute fahren aber das Wetter sagt mir noch nicht so ganz zu  Eventuell fahre ich mit dem Auto oder wegen dem vielen Stau mit Bike und Bimmelbahn. Oder eben am Freitag.
Brauche einen Brakebooster und Klingel und Rücklicht und Schlauch und son Konusschlüssel + Fett.


----------



## arkonis (7. März 2007)

fahre von Höchst aus los


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Fahre auch von Höchst los. Wollen wir das am Freitag gegen 1500 in Angriff nehmen? Schaffst du auch im Industriepark?

Ich fahr dann Unterliederbach hoch, am Dorint hinten dann nach Sulzbach rein und oben Ortseingang Bad Soden rechts runter, dann durch den Eichwald und an Kronthal vorbei.


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich hab in den letzten 3 Jahren geschätzte 8 kg zugenommen. Das macht sich durchaus bemerkbar in diversen Maßeinheiten
> 
> Bin mir nicht sicher was schlauer ist - ich bin momentan dermaßen pleite, andererseits sind die Beläge vorne doch schon fast fertig und bevor da die Funken fliegen
> 
> Hätte am Freitag wohl Zeit um nochmal hochzustrampeln, so gegen Nachmittag. Wär das was?



Ok, wenn Du nicht gerade zwoeinhalb Meter lang bist, sollten sich acht Kilo tatsächlich bemerkbar machen... 

Ich bin meine Beläge bisher, habe Discs erst seit weniger als einem Jahr, immer bis zur Trägerplatte gefahren. Allerdings sollte man dann wenigstens welche dabei haben, da die Bremsleistung doch drastisch nachläßt! Außerdem schmerzt das entsprechende Geräusch schon körperlich.  Nicht in den Ohren, im Gewissen/Materialmitleid... 

Freitag wäre prima, da könnte ich etwas früher gehen. Wie lange a******** Du normalerweise?


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Fahre auch von Höchst los. Wollen wir das am Freitag gegen 1500 in Angriff nehmen? Schaffst du auch im Industriepark?
> 
> Ich fahr dann Unterliederbach hoch, am Dorint hinten dann nach Sulzbach rein und oben Ortseingang Bad Soden rechts runter, dann durch den Eichwald und an Kronthal vorbei.



geht ja sogar quasi direkt beim Brügelmann vorbei.

1500 an der Wunderbar?


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Ich bin relativ flexibel wenn sich mein Kollege am Freitag ned früher verpieseln will. Im worst case kann ich hier 1500 gehen, wäre dann 1600 in Kronberg.

Wenn sich mir Arkonis anschließen will, dann muss er Geduld haben, ich fahr momentan nur auf dem mittleren Blatt 

Und nein, zwoeinhalb Meter nicht wirklich - 1,75. Wobei beim Bund haben sie mich mal auf 1,83 gemessen, ohne Schuhe, Socken und Fußpilz  

Ich kack ja normalerweise auf Gewicht und BMI aber so kann es echt nicht weitergehen. Meine Kondition ist quasi in Rente und das stinkt mir. Das ich nie wieder so aussehe wie nach dem Wehrdienst hab ich ja akzeptiert aber jedesmal im Urlaub in der Sawgrass Mills Mall alles eine Nummer größer kaufen - das muß ein Ende haben


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> geht ja sogar quasi direkt beim Brügelmann vorbei.



So isset, da fahr ich immer dran vorbei. Das ist die Route, die ich sonst mit Kollegen rauf zum Fuchstanz fahre. Die kenn ich halt. Von Hofheim aus fahr ich über Liederbach rüber nach 'Soden. Ist kürzer als unten an der 66 lang.

Beim Brügelmann war ich in all den Jahren nie drinne, bin jahrelang beim Böttgen gewesen, dann zeitweise für Gabelservice bei AllMountains/MountainsToo aber eigentlich mach ich alles lieber in Ruhe zu Hause.

Ei ei ... noch ein Edit . 1500 an der Wunderbar sollte ok sein. Aber bitte Rücksicht auf einen zermürbten Laboranten nehmen


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ...
> Ei ei ... noch ein Edit . 1500 an der Wunderbar sollte ok sein. Aber bitte Rücksicht auf einen zermürbten Laboranten nehmen



Klar!


----------



## Maggo (7. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar!



@frank: wenn der so grinst und plötzlich irgendwas von hektik und schleichenden platten erzählt nimm dich in acht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Ok, werd es mir merken ... wenn ihr mir zu schnell fahrt ist mir das auch wuascht. Ich halte es ganz nach Dschungelbuch-Motto. 

Wird sicher lustig. Ich war auch noch nie im HiBike drin fällt mir gerade ein. Somit schließt sich am Freitag wohl eine weitere meiner Bildungslücken 

Wenn ich heute nach Hause komm, stell ich erstmal meine alten Laufräder und die Z1 ins iBääh rein.


----------



## Maggo (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ok, werd es mir merken ... wenn ihr mir zu schnell fahrt ist mir das auch wuascht. Ich halte es ganz nach Dschungelbuch-Motto.



nicht ihr!!!sondern er!!!! aber das wird schon, ich würde sehr gerne zu euerer illustren runde dazustoßen, mal sehn ob das kalppt, ich wollt die woch eh noch mindestens einmal mim radd zur a*****


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Oi das nimmt ja langsam Formen an. Nicht das ihr dann nach der Shopping Einlage noch direkt ne 50 km Testrunde drehen wollt  NICHT MIT MIR *lol*

Also ich bin dann der Fettsack mit dem schwarzen Rad und Tarnklamotten. Geht nix über US Army Ausrüstung


----------



## Maggo (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Also ich bin dann der Fettsack



vielleicht sollte ich echt kommen, dann sind wir zu zweit.....mit dem unterschied, dass ich mich in gay latexklamotten traue......


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Verstehe, der Aerodynamik wegen? Oder weil der Regen so schön dran abperlt?


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Verstehe, der Aerodynamik wegen? Oder weil der Regen so schön dran abperlt?



weil er da rein  gehört!   


ach ja, neben dem Tupperbike erkennst mich auch an den uralt Rennradklamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Hmmmm vielleicht sollte ich meine Videocam mitnehmen, scheint ja interessant zu werden


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nicht ihr!!!sondern er!!!! aber das wird schon, ich würde sehr gerne zu euerer illustren runde dazustoßen, mal sehn ob das kalppt, ich wollt die woch eh noch mindestens einmal mim radd zur a*****



von wem spricht er???  

Wäre doch nett: Kommst 1600 zum hibike und dann fahren wir zu viert mal kurz in de Wald!


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hmmmm vielleicht sollte ich meine Videocam mitnehmen, scheint ja interessant zu werden



 nur, wen ich Dich auch aufnehmen darf!


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nicht ihr!!!sondern er!!!! aber das wird schon, ich würde sehr gerne zu euerer illustren runde dazustoßen, mal sehn ob das kalppt, ich wollt die woch eh noch mindestens einmal mim radd zur a*****



oh, sehe ich jetzt erst: Man sagt zu seiner Frau nicht "das"! Wird es ein Junge, oder ein Mädchen?


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nur, wen ich Dich auch aufnehmen darf!



Danke nein, von mir gibt es mehr als genug peinlichste Aufnahmen. Wo? Werd ich sicher nicht verraten  

Stimmt, "das" sagt man nicht. Ich sag immer Olle, Trulla, Regierung, Finanzministerin, Chefin, Pausenaufsicht ...


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ...
> Stimmt, "das" sagt man nicht. Ich sag immer Olle, Trulla, Regierung, Finanzministerin, Chefin, Pausenaufsicht ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2007)

ei gude wie!

erst mal lesen...


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Mahlzeit. So, ich fahr jetzt los zum SuperPet in Haddersheim, und dann noch zum A L D I ... und daheim werd ich dann mal meine ollen X223 putzen und Foddos mache.

Bis späta ihr Nasen oder wie der Südstaatler sagt "have a good un' "


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Der Uferweg zwischen Biebrich und Eltville läßt sich wieder befahren. Ok, an der Bootshaus Gaststätte in Biebrich fährt man noch durch die Brandung und bekommt nasse Füße (Schuhe).  Ansonsten muß man auch aufpassen, da der ganze angeschwemmte Unrat natürlich noch nicht weggeräumt wurde. Aber wie gesagt: befahrbar. 

Trotzdem Seite 2...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2007)

@Markus: von den mechanischen Scheiben ist die Avid BB wohl eine der besten und für den Preis geht das schon sehr in Ordnung  Über die Diskgröße würde ich mir bei deinem Gewicht noch keine Gedanken machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @Markus: von den mechanischen Scheiben ist die Avid BB wohl eine der besten und für den Preis geht das schon sehr in Ordnung  Über die Diskgröße würde ich mir bei deinem Gewicht noch keine Gedanken machen...



er hat was von zehn Kilo mehr geschrieben!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> er hat was von zehn Kilo mehr geschrieben!



8kg 

Und selbst die machen ihn bei weitem nicht zu fett für eine 160er Scheibe.
Er will damit ja keine 500hm dauerschleifen...


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 8kg
> 
> Und selbst die machen ihn bei weitem nicht zu fett für eine 160er Scheibe.
> Er will damit ja keine 500hm dauerschleifen...



10kg

Naja, 70 traue ich ihm zu und mit zehn mehr hat er das Gewicht für eine 180er locker erreicht.


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Weia, muss ich mir dann am Freitag direkt noch ne 203er Disk für vorne samt Adapter holen wenn ich deutlich über 80 kg wiege jetzt? Hmmmm ...


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Weia, muss ich mir dann am Freitag direkt noch ne 203er Disk für vorne samt Adapter holen wenn ich deutlich über 80 kg wiege jetzt? Hmmmm ...



 Für Feld- und Waldautobahnen sicherlich nicht.  Ich wiege  über 80kg und komme damit auch auf den hiesigen Trails zurecht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2007)

Mein Kumpel fährt mit 110kg + Ausrüstung und Bike mit ner 185er Scheibe alles was ihm unter die Räder kommt. Er kam bisher immer zum stehen. Der große-Scheiben-Hype ist übertrieben...


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel fährt mit 110kg + Ausrüstung und Bike mit ner 185er Scheibe alles was ihm unter die Räder kommt. Er kam bisher immer zum stehen. Der große-Scheiben-Hype ist übertrieben...



185 ist groß. Deutlich größer als 160 zumindest! Was kommt ihm denn so unter die Räder? Wahrscheinlich kein Alp-X mit 2000Hm Downhill am Stück!


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Hm der hat wahrscheinlich noch einen Wurfanker im Rucksack 

Ach wie gesagt ich bin mit der 555 bisher sehr happy, und bis jetzt hat sie auch immer gereicht. Und was in Bad Kreuznach und den Voralpen gut genug ist ... 

Rein physikmäßig ist eine 203er Scheibe einer 160er immer überlegen, soviel ist klar. Naja wenn ich mir doch irgendwann die M4 hole, dann vorne mit 203 und hinten mit 185, dann schickt das 

Aufs Gewicht vom Bike hab ich noch nie geachtet.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 185 ist groß. Deutlich größer als 160 zumindest! *so groß wie meine Disk vorn* Was kommt ihm denn so unter die Räder? *alles was ich auch fahre, nur langsmer*Wahrscheinlich kein Alp-X mit 2000Hm Downhill am Stück!



Das hat der Markus damit ja auch nicht vor oder habe ich das überlesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2007)

Was ist los Gerd? Ich warte auch ein Kontra


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was ist los Gerd? Ich warte auch ein Kontra



Ei Mann, ich muß doch ned dauernd Kontra geben. Außerdem muß ich zwischen dem Plauschen auch ab und an essen!


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das hat der Markus damit ja auch nicht vor oder habe ich das überlesen?



Ja, ne, soll ja sogar für seine Stadtschlampe sein. Bei meinem Gewicht hätte ich da aber zumindest für vorne trotzdem lieber `ne 180er. Wenn Du mal `ne hohe Geschwindigkeit drauf hast und stark verzögern mußt brauchst Du das bei meinem Gewicht alle mal. Und vergiß nicht, dass sie nur Seilzüge hat.

Ich würde es zusammenfassen mit machbar, aber mit Einschränkungen. Ok?


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrrr *fluch*


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr *fluch*


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

eBay hat gesponne, nu is gut. Auktion fÃ¼r meine X223 startet um 20:00.

Bin mal gespannt. FÃ¼r die Z1 hab ich eventuell schon jemanden. 50â¬ und dann isses gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Uferweg zwischen Biebrich und Eltville läßt sich wieder befahren. Ok, an der Bootshaus Gaststätte in Biebrich fährt man noch durch die Brandung und bekommt nasse Füße (Schuhe).  Ansonsten muß man auch aufpassen, da der ganze angeschwemmte Unrat natürlich noch nicht weggeräumt wurde. Aber wie gesagt: befahrbar.


Sonst noch irgendwelche Schäden, auf die man achten sollte? Werde nämlich morgen da wohl lang kommen, wenn ich endlich meine seit über einem Jahr geplante WI-Umrundung in Angriff nehme.  

Ihr Plauscher solltet übrigens unbedingt zusehen, daß ihr wenigstens unter den Top 50 bleibt, sonst wird unser Hohn am 25.3. nach den großen Worten vom November unermeßlich sein.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel fährt mit 110kg + Ausrüstung und Bike mit ner 185er Scheibe alles was ihm unter die Räder kommt. Er kam bisher immer zum stehen.


Spätestens am nächsten Baum steht jeder!  *3 mal auf Holz kopf*



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der große-Scheiben-Hype ist übertrieben...


Stimmt natürlich schon. Ich 100 kg-Mensch (momentan aber stetig auf dem Weg abwärts  ) komme hier im Taunus mit 180/160 ja auch überall gut runter und hab erst ein einziges Mal meine 160er Oro zur Überlastung gebracht.


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sonst noch irgendwelche Schäden, auf die man achten sollte? Werde nämlich morgen da wohl lang kommen, wenn ich endlich meine seit über einem Jahr geplante WI-Umrundung in Angriff nehme.
> 
> Ihr Plauscher solltet übrigens unbedingt zusehen, daß ihr wenigstens unter den Top 50 bleibt, sonst wird unser Hohn am 25.3. nach den großen Worten vom November unermeßlich sein.



In Biebrich haben sie sogar schon angefangen den Unrat wegzuräumen!  Die kleine noch überschwemmte Stelle läßt sich durch einen kleinen vor Ort erkennbaren Schlenker umfahren. Zwischen Walluf und Eltville wurde der Unrat wohl durch die Büsche und Bäume zurückgehalten. Durch Kiesverschiebungen ist es etwas unebener als vorher. Weggebrochen ist nichts. Auf dem Weg zwischen Walluf und Eltville halten sich Pfützen generell sehr lange. Schmutzig wirst Du also wahrscheinlich werden, richtige Schäden sind mir auf dem Weg aber nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schmutzig wirst Du also wahrscheinlich werden,


Wir fahren doch auch MTB oder? Da ist Dreck doch eine Auszeichnung!


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wir fahren doch auch MTB oder? Da ist Dreck doch eine Auszeichnung!



 Ja, aber wenn ich erstmal so eine Auszeichnung (ab-)bekommen habe, habe ich es manchmal echt schwer sie wieder vom Rad abzubekommen...  Stell Dir mal vor, man könnte Trek nicht mehr lesen...


----------



## Frank (7. März 2007)

Auf dem ESK Harzsturm anno 2002 wurde die Definition von Dreck neu festgelegt. So eine Tour wie damals hab ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Maggo (7. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> weil er da rein  gehört!
> 
> 
> ach ja, neben dem Tupperbike erkennst mich auch an den uralt Rennradklamotten.



der retro gerd....


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der retro gerd....



paßt irgendwie beides!


----------



## Maggo (7. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> paßt irgendwie beides!


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

TP1 wird nun nach hinten durchgereicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2007)

ei gude wie!
mein HT is jetz n Strassenrenner die irgendwie nur durch runterdrehn der Gabel, aufziehn von Slicks und umdrehn des Vorbau ziemlich gut rennt  leider nur ne kleine Testfahrt durch Dorf und die erkenntnis das ich ne neue Standpumpe brauch. Bei 8bar hats geknallt und ne Dichtung kam aus der Pumpe, dann hats nur noch gezischt 

Und eben war ich mal wieder die Fahrlehrertochter heimfahren, vorher hab ich mich mitm Fahrlehrer selbst über Fahrräder unterhalten, worüber auch sonst  sie ist sogar nicht mehr vergeben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und eben war ich mal wieder die Fahrlehrertochter heimfahren, vorher hab ich mich mitm Fahrlehrer selbst über Fahrräder unterhalten, worüber auch sonst  sie ist sogar nicht mehr vergeben


Dann viel Glück, aber pass bloß auf, daß du die Tochter und den Vater auseinander hälst. Beim Fahrlehrer ist es ja legitim zu fragen, was einen Stunde kostet. Bei der Tochter wäre das höchst unanständig und würde wohl schmerzhaft enden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2007)




----------



## MTK-Cube (7. März 2007)

Taaaaaaach auch,

komm grad vom Kloster Andechs 


ich kann Euch saaaache 

 war leggär des DungelDobbelbogg....
hab aaach die letztde 3 Daaache in de Mittachspause zärga 12 Pungde zusamme gefahre (isch was ned, ob die anndern Seminardeilnehmer glaabe isch häd en Dubbbes ?)
geh mal gugge ob's noch Rode zum Abschluß gibt... bis demnächst in alder Frische... Tschöööö.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Und eben war ich mal wieder die Fahrlehrertochter heimfahren, vorher hab ich mich mitm Fahrlehrer selbst über Fahrräder unterhalten, worüber auch sonst  sie ist sogar nicht mehr vergeben


Na danne mol ran an de Spegg...    ....


.... Skool !


----------



## caroka (7. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> .........
> Und eben war ich mal wieder die Fahrlehrertochter heimfahren, vorher hab ich mich mitm Fahrlehrer selbst über Fahrräder unterhalten, worüber auch sonst  sie ist sogar nicht mehr vergeben





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na danne mol ran an de Spegg...    ...
> ....


Des wolld isch doch sache.....


----------



## arkonis (7. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Fahre auch von Höchst los. Wollen wir das am Freitag gegen 1500 in Angriff nehmen? Schaffst du auch im Industriepark?
> 
> Ich fahr dann Unterliederbach hoch, am Dorint hinten dann nach Sulzbach rein und oben Ortseingang Bad Soden rechts runter, dann durch den Eichwald und an Kronthal vorbei.


ich wohne quasi  um die Ecke,  gelegendlich gehe bin ich auch im Industriepark, zum schaffen. 


Arachne schrieb:


> 1500 an der Wunderbar?


so können wirs machen  ich werde zusehen früher weg zu kommen.
War heute mal bei schönen Wetter zum Brügelmann gefahren und wollte mir die Booster und Multitool und Rücklicht kaufen, bis aufs Rücklicht (das weshalb ich eigendlich unbedingt heute gefahren bin) habe ich alles bekommen. Die Booster machen schon viel aus, die Bremsleistung hat es schon merklich verbessert.
Diesen Brügelmann werde ich am Freitag trotzdem einen Besuch abstatten müssen, haben doch am zweiten Booster die Anbauteile gefehlt.
Die Mechaniker sind aber auch zum kreichen, wollten mir nen Magura Booster für meine V-Brakes verkaufen, naja ich hoffe das die Einsicht haben und mir diese Pfennigartikel ohne wenn und aber nachreichen. 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @Markus: von den mechanischen Scheiben ist die Avid BB wohl eine der besten und für den Preis geht das schon sehr in Ordnung  Über die Diskgröße würde ich mir bei deinem Gewicht noch keine Gedanken machen...


ich wiege 85 Kilo, aber der Preis ist wirklich verlockend, kämen aber noch laufräder + Züge hinzu. Fürs MTB ist das vielleicht gar nicht so gut weil der gleiche Verkäufer ne Avid 7 hyd. für 120 mehr anbietet, macht vielleicht einen Unterschied von 80 Euro von hyd. zu mech.


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ...
> ich wiege 85 Kilo, aber der Preis ist wirklich verlockend, kämen aber noch laufräder + Züge hinzu. ...



@CR: mehr als ich!


----------



## Arachne (7. März 2007)

In Biebrich schwappt der Rhein fast gar nicht mehr über das Ufer. Bis morgen sicherlich gar nicht mehr. Man kommt aber auch jetzt schon mit trockenen Schuhen dran vorbei. Dort haben sie auch schon den Unrat weggeräumt. Auf dem Wegstück auf der Schiersteiner Aue sind sie noch nicht so weit.

EDIT: Es hat heute Abend deutlich abgekühlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Guten Morgen.

Arkonis, ich biete derzeit einen 26" Laufradsatz in eBay an. Mavic X223 mit Specialized Nabe vorne und Deore Disc Nabe hinten. Guter Zustand. 


								Artikelnummer:  								200086826876
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vielleicht wär das ja eine Option für dich oder für sonstwen.

Bin heute wieder mitm Auto hier. Kann sein das ich die Chefin nachher noch transportieren muss aber morgen sitz ich ja wieder im Sattel. Hab das Bike gestern noch ein wenig sauber gemacht und die Kette neu jeölt.


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> .
> 
> EDIT: Es hat heute Abend deutlich abgekühlt!




Mach Sachen, ich mußte heute morgen kratzen.


----------



## caroka (8. März 2007)

Moin moin,

so kalt ist es draußen?


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Mach Sachen, ich mußte heute morgen kratzen.



Morgen!

Habe die Sonne beauftragt mein Auto vom Eis zu befreien, bis ich los muß!


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Als ich um 05:55 ausm Haus bin waren es 2°. Scheint heute nacht so um die 0° gewesen zu sein, war jetzt ned diiie dicke Schicht auffer Scheibe aber es hat gereicht.

Das mit der Sonne und auftauen, das wär schön nur wenn ich ausm Haus gehe isses no ned helle. Aber scheint ja schön zu werden heute. Wenn ich doch früher daheim bin fahr ich vielleicht nomma aufn Kapellenberch hoch.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 10kg
> 
> Naja, 70 traue ich ihm zu und mit zehn mehr hat er das Gewicht für eine 180er locker erreicht.



Ich (75kg) fahr auch ne 160er, bisher hat ich noch keine Probleme. Selbst in den Alpen hat sie bisher immer gut ihre Dienste verrichtet. 




Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ihr Plauscher solltet übrigens unbedingt zusehen, daß ihr wenigstens unter den Top 50 bleibt, sonst wird unser Hohn am 25.3. nach den großen Worten vom November unermeßlich sein.



Sag besser nix!  



Maggo schrieb:


> der retro gerd....


Und so schee rot is es! 





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Taaaaaaach auch,
> 
> komm grad vom Kloster Andechs
> 
> ...



Du Säckle, 



Arachne schrieb:


> EDIT: Es hat heute Abend deutlich abgekühlt!



Ich bin gestern von 2130-2300 nochmal gefahren. Da war es ausgesprochen warm, ich empfand es sogar als richtig warm. Umso mehr hab ich mich heute morgen beim Frühstück gewundert als ich gesehen hab das es draußen 2° hat  




Frank schrieb:


> Als ich um 05:55 ausm Haus bin waren es 2°. Scheint heute nacht so um die 0° gewesen zu sein, war jetzt ned diiie dicke Schicht auffer Scheibe aber es hat gereicht.



Kratzen mußte man in Neu-Isenburg nicht, vielleicht war ich auch zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Wieder nix mit Fahren heute  Muss um 1430 die Regierung transportieren und ich dann daheim bin hab ich schon wieder was anderes vor *grummel* naja mal sehen. 

Wenn ich hier ausm Fenster gugg lacht mich der Feldberg an, die Sonne scheint und was ist? Kann ned weg ... so ein Mist.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2007)

WE soll es gutes Wetter geben, wie sieht es mit ner Plauscher Tour am So. im Taunus aus?


----------



## Maggo (8. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> WE soll es gutes Wetter geben, wie sieht es mit ner Plauscher Tour am So. im Taunus aus?


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wieder nix mit Fahren heute  Muss um 1430 die Regierung transportieren und ich dann daheim bin hab ich schon wieder was anderes vor *grummel* naja mal sehen.
> 
> Wenn ich hier ausm Fenster gugg lacht mich der Feldberg an, die Sonne scheint und was ist? Kann ned weg ... so ein Mist.



Morgen soll das Wetter ja auch erstmal schön sein!


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> WE soll es gutes Wetter geben, wie sieht es mit ner Plauscher Tour am So. im Taunus aus?



Bin dabei!


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Mein aufrichtiges!  Morgen?


----------



## Maggo (8. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein aufrichtiges!  Morgen?


----------



## Maggo (8. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> mein HT is jetz n Strassenrenner die irgendwie nur durch runterdrehn der Gabel, aufziehn von Slicks und umdrehn des Vorbau ziemlich gut rennt  leider nur ne kleine Testfahrt durch Dorf und die erkenntnis das ich ne neue Standpumpe brauch. Bei 8bar hats geknallt und ne Dichtung kam aus der Pumpe, dann hats nur noch gezischt
> 
> Und eben war ich mal wieder die Fahrlehrertochter heimfahren, vorher hab ich mich mitm Fahrlehrer selbst über Fahrräder unterhalten, worüber auch sonst  sie ist sogar nicht mehr vergeben



machst du korrekte fotografie hier rein...


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Wie was Plauschertour am Sonntag? Da is doch der Staufen CTF ... 

Gutes Wetter? Ich bin gespannt. Morgen wär Sonne ja schon mal schön für die Shopper Tour


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



was gehdn ab, von wann bis wann bisdn Du wech, ab wann könne mer heud Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wie was Plauschertour am Sonntag? Da is doch der Staufen CTF ...
> 
> Gutes Wetter? Ich bin gespannt. Morgen wär Sonne ja schon mal schön für die Shopper Tour



Oh, danke für die Erinnerung! 

@Lugga: StaufenCTF. Kommst Du mit?


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, danke für die Erinnerung!



Für irgendwas muß der Mod ja gut sein


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>






Arachne schrieb:


> Bin dabei!


stimmt ja gar net  




Maggo schrieb:


> mad: ...



  



Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, danke für die Erinnerung!
> 
> @Lugga: StaufenCTF. Kommst Du mit?


 eher nein, wann soll es denn losgehen?



Frank schrieb:


> Für irgendwas muß der Mod ja gut sein


grr, wegen Dir soll ich jetzt...


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Ich sag mal für Sonntag Treffpunkt 09:30, Sportpark Heide, Schloßstrasse, 65719 Hofheim zwischen Diedenbergen, Langenhain und Marxheim ?


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Für irgendwas muß der Mod ja gut sein



Nochmal danke! Ich hatte mich schon immer gefragt...


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nochmal danke! Ich hatte mich schon immer gefragt...



Ich geb dir gleich  Kann mich noch erinnern, vor über 7 Jahren ... 20 User. Das war noch überschaubar. Und jetzt?


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> eher nein, wann soll es denn losgehen?
> 
> grr, wegen Dir soll ich jetzt...



Ist doch kein Rennen, wird keine Zeit genommen. ISt eher `ne Plauscherfahrt!  Der Kater ist bei der Jahreshauptversammlung, aber der fux, der Carsten, der Frank und eigentlich auch der Maggo wollten kommen.


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich geb dir gleich  Kann mich noch erinnern, vor über 7 Jahren ... 20 User. Das war noch überschaubar. Und jetzt?





Hier in dem Forum, 20 Beitragende?!  Wieviele sind es jetzt?


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Über 85k, das hat damals niemand erwartet. Kann mich noch erinnern. Damals waren es Thomas, Präsi, Quendolin und ich, die das Ganze gestartet haben. Noch ein paar Andere kamen dann direkt mit in das Boot das heute die IBC ist. War schon krass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Über 85k, das hat damals niemand erwartet. Kann mich noch erinnern. Damals waren es Thomas, Präsi, Quendolin und ich, die das Ganze gestartet haben. Noch ein paar Andere kamen dann direkt mit in das Boot das heute die IBC ist. War schon krass.



Toll!  Ich a****** im IT-Bereich, weiß deshalb wie sehr die Nutzung des Internets in super kurzer Zeit expandiert ist. Sonst würde ich mich sicherlich noch mehr wundern...


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Ich hab mit dem Mist vor 10,5 Jahren angefangen wo ich nebenbei im Cyberyder und im Cybers in Frankfurt gear****** habe. Das waren noch Zeiten. Wir haben immer mit einem Auge neidisch auf die "Flatrates" in den USA geschaut und ich hatte daheim eine Telefonrechnung von teils über 600 DM mit meinem popeligen 33k6 Modem und dank IRC eine Freundin in Wien, die 600 Makk waren ned nur Internet  Aber war schon heftig. Und jetzt? 16 MBit daheim. Das war vor 10 Jahren nur ein feuchter Traum hahaha.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Rennen, wird keine Zeit genommen. ISt eher `ne Plauscherfahrt!  Der Kater ist bei der Jahreshauptversammlung, aber der fux, der Carsten, der Frank und eigentlich auch der Maggo wollten kommen.



grrrrrrrrrrrgrmblgrmblmalsehenvielleicht würdjaschongernmußfabiennefragen! 




Arachne schrieb:


> Hier in dem Forum, 20 Beitragende?!  Wieviele sind es jetzt?



Frank, kannst Du sagen welcher Fred im Forum die meisten Antworten hat?


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Also ich sag mal ... die Post Whore Bombe hier ist schon in der Spitzengruppe. Das einzige Thema was mir spontan noch so einfällt ist "Was hört ihr gerade"

Aber Inhaltlich gesehen hat der Plauscher Thread mit Sicherheit mehr Niveau.

Luca komm doch mit am Sonntag. Was ich so gehört habe gibt es unterwegs Suppe, Kuchen und was zu trinken  Ganz wichtig das Trinken. Ich bin ja sonst eher einer, der zwischen zwei Kneipen maximal 10 km strampelt hihi.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Also ich sag mal ... die Post Whore Bombe hier ist schon in der Spitzengruppe. Das einzige Thema was mir spontan noch so einfällt ist "Was hört ihr gerade"
> 
> Aber Inhaltlich gesehen hat der Plauscher Thread mit Sicherheit mehr Niveau.
> 
> Lugga komm doch mit am Sonntag. Was ich so gehört habe gibt es unterwegs Suppe, Kuchen und was zu trinken  Ganz wichtig das Trinken. Ich bin ja sonst eher einer, der zwischen zwei Kneipen maximal 10 km strampelt hihi.



Der Plauschfred hat Niveau? Das traut sich nicht jeder zu sagen  

Wie gesagt ich red mal mit meiner Frau, hatte eigentlich für Mittags biken geplant. Wenn denn so viel Plauscher dabei sind will ich mich auch nicht ausschließen. 




*Aber blööd find ich sowas trotzdem!!!*grummblgrummblgrr


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Was findest denn blöd? Das es morgens los geht? Ist doch besser, da hat man mehr Zeit. Ich plane für die 35 km mal so runde vier Stunden ein. Damit ich ja nicht wieder zu früh daheim bin und meine Frau störe *lol*

Sicher hat das hier Niveau. Ich treib mich in so vielen Foren rum, da ist das hier schon eher Frankfurter Rundschau ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was gehdn ab, von wann bis wann bisdn Du wech, ab wann könne mer heud Abend?



also:

heut abend kommt die neue couch....wenigstens hab ich privaten profit von von daher  & 

freitach - simmer uffm geburtstach vonnem 1jährische pimpf, der pennt eh schon und kann noch nix sagen ausser sabber sabbel sabber

samstach - erst gebortstach von de omma unn dann a****

sonntach - a******

montach nach de a**** - fabb kaafe un die wand hinner de neue couch 

dienstach gehts uffs radd, egal was iss....


----------



## Maggo (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Also ich sag mal ... die Post Whore Bombe hier ist schon in der Spitzengruppe.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> what the f**** iss die post whore bombe??? gibts nicht ne auflistung der threads mit den meisten beiträgen??


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Post Whore ist ein Begriff aus den amerikanischen Foren in denen ich mich so rumtreibe. Post-Hu-re sollte jeder begreifen oder? Auf neudeutsch heißt das glaub ich "Rumgespamme" 

So eine Liste wird es sicher geben, aber ich bin nur Mod und kein Admin  Ich war mal SuperMod aber nachdem ich monatelang lieber an meinem Mustang geschraubt habe als am Bike ... aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und die soll ein anderes Mal erzählt werden.


----------



## Maggo (8. März 2007)

ok, whore hab ich woeit aufm schirm gehbat mit post hatte ich irgendwie an "danach" gedacht.


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... aber der *fux*, der Carsten, der Frank und eigentlich auch der Maggo wollten kommen.



wohin wollte ich kommen   ich nix  wissen ...
staufen ctf oder was


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wohin wollte ich kommen   ich nix  wissen ...
> staufen ctf oder was


 
Ausrede dieser Art lassen wir nicht gelten. Temporäre Amnesie oder was?

Sicher CTF ...


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wohin wollte ich kommen   ich nix  wissen ...
> staufen ctf oder was





Frank schrieb:


> Ausrede dieser Art lassen wir nicht gelten. Temporäre Amnesie oder was?
> 
> Sicher CTF ...



Genau! 

Äh, Frank, was bekommst Du da eigentlich für `ne Provision? Können wir davon danach einen heben?


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

M...wetter: Die Muskeln werden warm, wollen in die Pedalen treten und - es macht nur ratschkrachzack...  Kann sein, dass ich Kassette, Kette, Blätter noch vor dem Wochenende austauschen muß!


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> dienstach gehts uffs radd, egal was iss....



Meinst Du Du weißt dann noch, wie rum man sich da drauf setzen muß?


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

@Frank: Germans last SuperModel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2007)

Ei gude wie!

ich fahr ma Wasser kaufen


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Was findest denn blöd?


CTF




Arachne schrieb:


> M...wetter: Die Muskeln werden warm, wollen in die Pedalen treten und - es macht nur ratschkrachzack...  Kann sein, dass ich Kassette, Kette, Blätter noch vor dem Wochenende austauschen muß!


Ich brauch noch vor dem WE Bremsbeläge


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ausrede dieser Art lassen wir nicht gelten. Temporäre Amnesie oder was?
> 
> Sicher CTF ...





Arachne schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> Äh, Frank, was bekommst Du da eigentlich für `ne Provision? Können wir davon danach einen heben?



also bin grad mal meine letzten 1000 beiträge hier im forum samt kontext durchgegangen ...
von einer ctf-zusage konnte ich aber nix finden  

wie soll ich nun mit eurem wunsch umgehen, mich bei der ctf wohl unbedingt dabei haben zu wollen  
ich fürchte fast, euch enttäuschen zu müssen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also bin grad mal meine letzten 1000 beiträge hier im forum samt kontext durchgegangen ...
> von einer ctf-zusage konnte ich aber nix finden
> 
> wie soll ich nun mit eurem wunsch umgehen, mich bei der ctf wohl unbedingt dabei haben zu wollen
> ich fürchte fast, euch enttäuschen zu müssen ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2007)

Ich werde wohl auch nicht mitfahren...


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl auch nicht mitfahren...



Kannst Du dieses völlig unzureichende Statement mal ein wenig präzisieren! Warum willst Du nächstes Jahr nicht mit nach Kreuznach fahren?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kannst Du dieses völlig unzureichende Statement mal ein wenig präzisieren! Warum willst Du nächstes Jahr nicht mit nach Kreuznach fahren?



  

Klar fahr ich mit, ich war dies Jahr sogar schonmal da  allerdings ohne Bike  aber die Sonne hat gescheint und es war warm


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2007)

Ich meinte das ich diesen Sonntag nicht kann.


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich meinte das ich diesen Sonntag nicht kann.



ach sooooo die 15jährige...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2007)

nein Gerd, die ehemals 78 jährige 


vielleicht interessiert es einen
http://www.mountainbike.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=19082&sid=


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2007)

ich geh mal spaziern


----------



## habkeinnick (8. März 2007)

gude wie


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude wie



Servus alder, gibts Dich noch!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. März 2007)

ja und heute abend werde ich auch endlich mal wieder biken *freu*

und bei dir alles klar?


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Hi, hier gehts ja wieder ab, da ist man mal ein paar Stunden ohne Bildschirm. Wird Zeit für das iPhone, ich seh schon.

@Arachne: wennst deinen Antrieb gehimmelt hast, wird das dann was morgen?

@Luca: wieso ist CTF doof? Ich finds prima wenn es ohne Zeitnahme ist und sich trotzdem jedes Jahr genug Doofe finden, sowas zu organisieren. Das muss honoriert werden.

@Fux: tze tze. Na dann. Mir war so als hättest du irgendwo ... aber na gut. Wer ned will, der hat scho. 

So ich muss jetzt mal kurz der Ollen noch wat aussem Drugstore holen und endlich mal meine neuen HP Patronen uffa Post einsammeln.

Back in a few.

*edit: ich bekomm überhaupt keine Provision. Ich darf mich schon glücklich schätzen, das mich meine drei Kollegen die da wohl auch teilnehmen soweit lieb haben, das ich nur die kurze Runde fahren "muß"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja und heute abend werde ich auch endlich mal wieder biken *freu*
> 
> und bei dir alles klar?



Ja!

Bodo wieder fit?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> Bodo wieder fit?



ich hoffe doch, er ist nun schon 2mal ne kleine runde gefahren ohne probleme. heute werden wir auch locker machen. mal karpersburg hoch und dann mal schauen wo wir dann noch rum eiern können.


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ...
> @Arachne: wennst deinen Antrieb gehimmelt hast, wird das dann was morgen?
> ...



Ne, ja. Hab ihn nicht gehimmelt, er ist nur soweit verschlissen, dass selbst *ich *es schaffe die Kette springen zu lassen.  Sie springt über die Ritzel und von den Blättern...  Du hast ja versprochen, dass Du morgen nicht so schnell fährst, das geht noch! 

Das mit der Provision war nur`en Scherz. Der Rest natürlich nicht!


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Und was ist mit Germanies Last SuperModel? Ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gezogen ...


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Germanies Last SuperModel? Ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gezogen ...



Du hast geschrieben, dass Du es mal warst!


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Ahsooo ok das muss ich dann wohl gelten lassen. Wobei ich da noch einen kleinen Unterschied sehe.

Ich such gerade verzweifelt meine gute alte Dainese Hose. Ob sie noch paßt wollte ich wissen. Nun würd ich erstmal gerne wissen wo sie geblieben ist.


----------



## caroka (8. März 2007)

Ich habe mal was für den Winterpokal getan. 
Unterwegs bemerkte ich, dass die Kurbel lose ist. Hab am Fuxi 2 Biker nach Werkzeug gefragt. Beide hatte welches dabei aber leider nicht den passenden Imbus. Also mim Daumen reingedreht und heimwärts. 
Stimmt es, dass die Schrauben an der Kurbel mim Drehmomentenschlüssel angezogen werden müssen? 
Die Schrauben vom Schutzblech lösen sich auch ständig. Gibt es nicht irgendeinen Kleber dafür.


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Tjo wer hat auch schon immer einen 8 mm Innensteckschlüssel, Sechskant dabei? Nur weil die Kappe lose ist, heißt das noch nicht das du die Kurbeln verlierst. Drehmoment? Sicherlich. Ich hab es immer so fest angezogen, das ich es auch wieder abbekomme und hatte nie Probleme.

Schutzblechschrauben? Ich hab vorne meinen alten verpilzten THE Fender dran und der hält bombenfest ... aber kleben kann man alles. Schraubensicherungslack??

So hab die Hose gefunden. Hatte sich nur versteckt, ist beleidigt weil sie so lange im Schrank war. Aber sie paßt noch *hüpfvorFreude* Also hab ich morgen und Sonntag auch was zum Anziehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2007)

ei gude wie!

die Heilpraktikerin meint das meine Werte schon viel besser seien wie letzes mal. Naja, hört sich gut an, auch wenn die Nas bissi läuft.


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe mal was für den Winterpokal getan.
> Unterwegs bemerkte ich, dass die Kurbel lose ist. Hab am Fuxi 2 Biker nach Werkzeug gefragt. Beide hatte welches dabei aber leider nicht den passenden Imbus. Also mim Daumen reingedreht und heimwärts.
> Stimmt es, dass die Schrauben an der Kurbel mim Drehmomentenschlüssel angezogen werden müssen?
> Die Schrauben vom Schutzblech lösen sich auch ständig. Gibt es nicht irgendeinen Kleber dafür.



 Hattest Du Dein Alien etwa nicht dabei???  Da ist alles dran! Drehmomentschlüssel? Quark! Vielleicht aber mit `ner 1/2"-Ratsche, mit der Du etwas mehr Gewalt hast.  Schraubenkleber gibt es z.B. von Loctite, oder Syntace. Loctite müßte ich sogar da haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ...
> So hab die Hose gefunden. Hatte sich nur versteckt, ist beleidigt weil sie so lange im Schrank war. Aber sie paßt noch *hüpfvorFreude* Also hab ich morgen und Sonntag auch was zum Anziehen



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> die Heilpraktikerin meint das meine Werte schon viel besser seien wie letzes mal. Naja, hört sich gut an, auch wenn die Nas bissi läuft.



Paß mal auf, noch ein/zwei Monate und die Werte sind noch besser!  




Entschuldige, dass konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...  Hoffe für Dich und drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es sich dauerhaft bessert!


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Seit wann ist am Alien ein 8 mm Imbus dran? Hab ich was verpaßt? 

@Arachnä : jo sei mal gespannt. Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Bock :


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2007)

ich lass mich überraschen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2007)

@ Maggo:
du hast glaub ich nach nem Bild gefragt


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Seit wann ist am Alien ein 8 mm Imbus dran? Hab ich was verpaßt?
> 
> @Arachnä : jo sei mal gespannt. Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Bock :



Ein Achter und sogar ein Zehner! 






Schee, des Rädche! Ich hädd ja aach noch gern so ne Enduro!!!


----------



## caroka (8. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hattest Du Dein Alien etwa nicht dabei???  Da ist alles dran! Drehmomentschlüssel? Quark! Vielleicht aber mit `ner 1/2"-Ratsche, mit der Du etwas mehr Gewalt hast.  Schraubenkleber gibt es z.B. von Loctite, oder Syntace. Loctite müßte ich sogar da haben.



Ich hatte ihn zu Hause liegen lassen.  Mann nennt es auch vergessen.  
Mensch geht es mir jetzt gut. Wie machen das die Leute die keinen Sport treiben?


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Danke schön  Ich wollte damals ja eigentlich ein Slayer haben aber da hat die Finanzministerin NEIN gesagt, war halt noch einen schlappen Tausender teurer. Dann hab ich mir das Comp als Wallpaper auf die Arbeit gesetzt, jeden Tag angeschaut und nach einer Woche fand ich es auch geil 

Hm an meinem Alien ist sowas ned dran aber meine Kurbeln halten ja auch ^^


----------



## caroka (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Hm an meinem Alien ist sowas ned dran aber meine Kurbeln halten ja auch ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

Selber  ! Ich hab es fast noch nie gebraucht aber ich hab es immer dabei. So von wegen Murphy und so! 

Aber genug der Rede von Pannen. Das ist nie ein gutes Omen lange über sowas zu reden


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Danke schön  Ich wollte damals ja eigentlich ein Slayer haben aber da hat die Finanzministerin NEIN gesagt, war halt noch einen schlappen Tausender teurer. Dann hab ich mir das Comp als Wallpaper auf die Arbeit gesetzt, jeden Tag angeschaut und nach einer Woche fand ich es auch geil
> 
> Hm an meinem Alien ist sowas ned dran aber meine Kurbeln halten ja auch ^^



Super Strategie!!!  Sollte ich mir auch überlegen. Im Moment mache ich es noch falsch rum... (SESL: 7k)  

Nennt sich mittlerweile Alien II. Der Achter war aber schon am Vorgängermodell.


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

So, wir haben jetzt einen Clanwar. Das kann was werden, keine Sau da. 

Ich hatte vor dem Enduro ein 2000er Giant NRS-2. Erste Generation der NRS Bikes damals und hatte damit nur Ärger, Schwinge so verzogen das es mir dauernd die Lager zerfressen hat binnen 40 km ...

Da ist das Specialized einfach der Hammer. Hat ein Jahr mit rostiger Kette im Keller gestanden - raus geschoben, Kette sauber gemacht und ab die Wutz. So stell ich mir das vor.

Und Rocky? Sehen geil aus aber ob sie das auch wert sind? War ich mir nie sicher drüba.

In diesem Sinne - à plus tard - oder bis morsche. Ich freu mich auf morgen. Kann ich nie genuch betonen.


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich lass mich überraschen...



Du kennst noch den Rudi!?!?!?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du kennst noch den Rudi!?!?!?



ähh, nein 

aber...wollen wir das Thema nicht lieber lassen und uns den schönen Dingen des lebens widmen?  









ich hör ja schon auf mit Bild-gespamme


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ähh, nein



Rudi Carrell. Irgendwo trällerte der immer "Laß Dich überraschen!" Kam mir da gerade so in den Sinn bei Deinem Ausspruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hi, hier gehts ja wieder ab, da ist man mal ein paar Stunden ohne Bildschirm.


 es gab Zeiten da hatten wir für 100 Postings 4 Stunden gebraucht, da wurde das Nachlesen manchmal anstrengend  




Frank schrieb:


> @Luca: wieso ist CTF doof? Ich finds prima wenn es ohne Zeitnahme ist und sich trotzdem jedes Jahr genug Doofe finden, sowas zu organisieren. Das muss honoriert werden.



Ich bestimm lieber selber wo und wann ich fahr, sprich wenn ich schon die Zeit zum biken finde möchte ich entsprechend spaßige Trails fahren, ob ich die beim CTF geboten kriege weiß ich nicht 
Mit der Honoration muß ich Dir allerdings zustimmen, wenn dann keiner kommt ist es auch doof.


----------



## arkonis (8. März 2007)

frage: um eine Nabe auseinanderzunehmen brauche ich da drei Konusschlüssel in 13 / 15 / 17 mm  steht in dieser Anleitungn http://www.kh-krieger.de/Nabenpflege.htm


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> frage: um eine Nabe auseinanderzunehmen brauche ich da drei Konusschlüssel in 13 / 15 / 17 mm  steht in dieser Anleitungn http://www.kh-krieger.de/Nabenpflege.htm



Da steht doch nur einen 13er und einen 17er?! Zwei brauchte ich auch bei den älteren Naben, die ich früher mal warten mußte.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2007)

Du brauchst den 17er oder 15er für hinten und den 15er oder 13er für vorn. Drei unterschiedliche braucht man meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## arkonis (8. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Du brauchst den 17er oder 15er für hinten und den 15er oder 13er für vorn. Drei unterschiedliche braucht man meines Wissens nach nicht.



also min. zwei ... geht das eventuell auch mit ner Zang oder Gabelschlüssel? Wär ja nur einmal im Jahr

ne ist ok. beim Hibike gibt es die Doppelschlüssel. Dachte ich den Satz für 3 kaufen müsste


----------



## arkonis (8. März 2007)

ok, steht das morgen um 15 Uhr bei der Wonderbar in Höchst? 
ich werde noch kurzfristig hier bescheid geben, denke aber das es klappt.
Frank weist du wie du dahin kommst?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. März 2007)

Zange oder Gabelschlüssel geht nicht weil zu breit. Das hat Shimpanso schon so gemacht das man den Spezialschlüssel braucht, guck dir am besten hier mal die Episode50 an, da siehst du wie das aufmachen geht.


----------



## Frank (8. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ok, steht das morgen um 15 Uhr bei der Wonderbar in Höchst?
> ich werde noch kurzfristig hier bescheid geben, denke aber das es klappt.
> Frank weist du wie du dahin kommst?


 
Wie heißt die Straße noch gleich? Eine Parallelgasse südlich von der Hostato oder? Sicher kenn ich den Wonderbra äh die Wunderbar.

Ich versuche auf jeden Fall um 1500A da zu sein, aber spätestens 1515A pack ich.

Tjo nun muß ich erstmal eine rauchen gehen....


----------



## wissefux (8. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .... *Imbus*.





Frank schrieb:


> *Imbus*



nur der vollständigkeithalber : es heißt i*n*bus  

ihr sollt ja schließlich auch was lernen hier im fred, gelle  

gn8


----------



## Maggo (8. März 2007)

Innensechskantschraube Bauer und Schaurte

siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inbus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Tjo nun muß ich erstmal eine rauchen gehen....



noch ein raucher.....bald simmer keine minderheit mehr.....und en speiseeis fahrer dazu.


----------



## Maggo (8. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo:
> du hast glaub ich nach nem Bild gefragt



geil o mat mann. ich hab auch so nen satz 1,3er contislicks. den hab ich mal aufs spezi gemacht, das ging tierischab.....evtl noch ne starrgabel rein??

und wie sichs für nen biker gehört immer bissi schlamm am reifen.


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> noch ein raucher.....bald simmer keine minderheit mehr.....und en speiseeis fahrer dazu.



über Letzteres können wir verhandeln; Ersteres wird abgeschafft!


----------



## Maggo (8. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> über Letzteres können wir verhandeln; Ersteres wird abgeschafft!



sicher sicher..... ich bin eh nicht süchtig, ich könnte jederzeit aufhören....


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Habe erstmalig 33%... Sollte dringend aufhörn mit dem Sch***!


----------



## Maggo (8. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe erstmalig 33%... Sollte dringend aufhörn mit dem Sch***!



33% was???


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 33% was???



Teamanteile...


----------



## Maggo (8. März 2007)

iss ja gut, man muss ja nicht gleich zum äussersten greifen und diesen bescheuerten smiley verwenden.  ich hab fest vor noch nen endspurt hinzulegen...


----------



## Arachne (8. März 2007)

Ich bin quasi schon im Endspurt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. März 2007)

herrlich, endlich wieder gefahren...schön wars, wenn auch etwas frisch und ohne schutzblech auch etwas feucht von unten


----------



## habkeinnick (9. März 2007)

GN8


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Guten Morgen allerseits.

War etwas frisch eben um die Ohren aber solang es trocken bleibt ... 

Tja das mit dem Rauchen ... ich bin nicht stolz drauf aber ich mach das nun seit 15 Jahren und was kann es schöneres geben, als mit einer schicken Zigarre am Strand von Naples zu sitzen und den Sonnenuntergang zu schauen?


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ... was kann es schöneres geben, als mit einer schicken Zigarre am Strand von Naples zu sitzen und den Sonnenuntergang zu schauen?



ganz einfach : *ohne* am Strand von Naples zu sitzen und den Sonnenuntergang zu schauen ...


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Neeeeee sowas kann nur ein Nichtraucher sagen  Ich will das ja nicht glorifizieren, aber am Lagerfeuer abends mit ner Buddel Rotwein und dazu ... ihr wißt schon *gg*


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Neeeeee sowas kann nur ein Nichtraucher sagen  Ich will das ja nicht glorifizieren, aber am Lagerfeuer abends mit ner Buddel Rotwein und dazu ... ihr wißt schon *gg*



... dazu ein hübsches mädel im arm. das ist es (wenn man net schwul ist, ansonsten eben ein kerl ...) 

p.s. bin selbstverständlich aktiver nichtraucher ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Ich könnte ja jetzt ein Foto von meiner Frau posten wie sie da am Pool liegt aber ich glaube das würde ihr nicht gefallen


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja jetzt ein Foto von meiner Frau posten wie sie da am Pool liegt aber ich glaube das würde ihr nicht gefallen



dann schick es doch per pn


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Was kann ich dazu sagen? Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte oder wie war das?


----------



## caroka (9. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur der vollständigkeithalber : es heißt i*n*bus
> 
> ihr sollt ja schließlich auch was lernen hier im fred, gelle
> 
> gn8



Stimmt, da war mal was.


----------



## caroka (9. März 2007)

Gude,

hier geht ja schon vor 7:00 der Punk ab.


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Fux:  

Nehm ich die kurzen Klamotten mit?


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Also mir wär es noch zu kühl für kurze Klamotten.

Sonntag soll wohl bestes Wetter werden wurde mir gesacht. Wär ja fein. Hoffen wir mal, das wir heute nachmittag auch mit Sonne gesegnet sind. Da macht das doch gleich noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## Maggo (9. März 2007)

ich würd euch sooo gerne begleiten..... guten morgen allerseits, die neue couch iss superbequem....


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Was für ein Widerspruch - uns begleiten wollen aber vom Sofa schwärmen 

15:00 Downtown Höchst.


----------



## Maggo (9. März 2007)

so, ich werd alles dransetzen noch die 500 zu knacken....hoffentlich klappts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (9. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Was für ein Widerspruch - uns begleiten wollen aber vom Sofa schwärmen
> 
> 15:00 Downtown Höchst.



vom sofa hab ich heut und am WE auch nix, jetzt hat die chefin auch noch eröffnet, dass wir morgen früh DRINGEND einkaufen müssen, de kühlschrank iss leer, ich glaub aber ich mach des schonmal heut in de mittagspause.


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Bei uns isser auch leer, ich mach das morgen früh bevor ich nach Franken aufstoße. Aber ich hab noch Wein und Pizza, das reicht mir.

Wollte ich nicht abnehmen? Hmmmm ...


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nehm ich die kurzen Klamotten mit?



na logo ! ich fahr schon seit wochen in kurzen klamotten heim ...
mich nervt nur, dass man in diesen übergangszeiten immer soviel zeugs mitschleppen muß ...

heut abend solls wieder schiffen


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> 15:00 Downtown Höchst.



also ich fahr heut wie immer gegen 15.50 uhr von höchst richtung taunus. hoffentlich bleibts bis dahin noch trocken ...


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich fahr heut wie immer gegen 15.50 uhr von höchst richtung taunus. hoffentlich bleibts bis dahin noch trocken ...



15:50 Uhr ist nicht Abend. Abend ist irgendwann, wenn es dunkel wird!


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Es soll wohl ab Mittag ein Regengebiet von NW über DE ziehen. Bin mal gespannt, vielleicht haben wir ja mal Glück. Ansonsten seh ich richtig gut aus wenn ich wieder daheim aufschlage.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. März 2007)

*MORGEN*



Arachne schrieb:


> über Letzteres können wir verhandeln; Ersteres wird abgeschafft!



Paperlapup, die Raucherfraktion wächst, bald sind die Nichtraucher in der Minderheit  




Maggo schrieb:


> sicher sicher..... ich bin eh nicht süchtig, ich könnte jederzeit aufhören....



genau, so is das bei mir auch  



wissefux schrieb:


> ganz einfach : *ohne* am Strand von Naples zu sitzen und den Sonnenuntergang zu schauen ...



ähhhhhh, , Franks version is besser




Maggo schrieb:


> ich würd euch sooo gerne begleiten..... guten morgen allerseits, die neue couch iss superbequem....



He, Du läuft mir meinen Rang ab   




Maggo schrieb:


> vom sofa hab ich heut und am WE auch nix, jetzt hat die chefin auch noch eröffnet, dass wir morgen früh DRINGEND einkaufen müssen, de kühlschrank iss leer, ich glaub aber ich mach des schonmal heut in de mittagspause.



sag nix, es geht zu Ikea


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

Die Raucher können nie in der Mehrzahl sein, dazu ist ihre Lebenserwartung viel zu niedrig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

Hi fUEL, gib doch mal bitte `nen Krankenbericht ab!


----------



## Maggo (9. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *MORGEN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ne, subbermaggt.....oder hast du dir schonmal ein billy regal aufs brot geschmiert????


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi fUEL, gib doch mal bitte `nen Krankenbericht ab!



neee, schreib lieber was über deine genesung !


----------



## Lucafabian (9. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi fUEL, gib doch mal bitte `nen Krankenbericht ab!



Ja, schreib doch mal wie es Dir geht.



Maggo schrieb:


> ne, subbermaggt.....oder hast du dir schonmal ein billy regal aufs brot geschmiert????



Ich hab gedacht wenigstens zum Frühstücken, da der Kühlschrank ja leer ist  




wissefux schrieb:


> neee, schreib lieber was über deine genesung !




wie auch immer, hauptsache wir höhren was von Dir!


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, ich werd alles dransetzen noch die 500 zu knacken....hoffentlich klappts.



Nicht das eigentliche Ziel aus den Augen verlieren: Spaß am Biken!!!


----------



## fUEL (9. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi fUEL, gib doch mal bitte `nen Krankenbericht ab!


 

Moin zusamme - hab wunde Finger von 15 Seite lese.

Ständiger Brechreiz ist noch immer mein Begleiter aber sonst ging es schon gestern wieder einigermassen.
Hab eben ne halbe Stunde gerudert auf dem Ergo so gaanz langsam aber irgendwie hatte ich schon am Montag das Gefühl von Muskelschwund und wollte dem mal entgegenwirken.

Bis zur ersten Bikerunde werd ich wohl mal noch den beiden ergometern treu bleiben müssen, da ich es lieber langsam angehen lassen will.
Sonntag abend ist die letzte Antibiotika, da wird es dann sicher Mitte der nächsten Woche wieder ohne Brechreiz schöner im Leben.

Bin jetzt mal der Verbalbiker und werde mal bei GC meine Buchungen eingeben und beim Stefan Hermann die Provence anzahlen und lauter so nen Kram weil ich jetzt endlich wieder Netztzugang habe ( war defekt, weil die mir beim Vobis irgendwelche Zugangsdaten gelöscht hatten )

War gestern mal kurz im Laden (2,5 Std Administrativer Kram)und hab mir bei der Gelegenheit die Daten wieder korrigieren lassen.

Mal sehen wie der weitere Aufstieg sein wird.


Kraftlos fühl ich mich jedenfalls auch noch oder vor allem nach dem Rudern 


Glub muss mal so nen Rinderfilet haben und guten Roten aber mit der Medizin is des nix....aber ab Montag.......

Gruss aus dem Bett
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (9. März 2007)

Jetzt hat mein Brechreiz allerdings den Höhepunkt erreicht, hab eben vor der Küchentür einen Rattenkopf mit dranhängenden Organen :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: entfernt.

Mein Kater wollte mir mal wieder zeigen was für ein toller Kerl er doch so ist - da ist ein Hund doch schon erträglicher in der Hinsicht.


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Jetzt hat mein Brechreiz allerdings den Höhepunkt erreicht, hab eben vor der Küchentür einen Rattenkopf mit dranhängenden Organen :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: entfernt.
> 
> Mein Kater wollte mir mal wieder zeigen was für ein toller Kerl er doch so ist - da ist ein Hund doch schon erträglicher in der Hinsicht.



ist doch ein feiner zug von deinem kater, dass er seine beute noch mit lecker orangen trapiert  
der versteht was von kulinarischen genüssen


----------



## fUEL (9. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist doch ein feiner zug von deinem kater, dass er seine beute noch mit lecker orangen trapiert
> der versteht was von kulinarischen genüssen


 

Hanibal Wissefux - alte Rübensau!


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Auf dem Weg zum Betrieb heute morgen lag ein ausgelaufener Hase auf der Straße. Das macht auch immer richtig Freude ...

Gute Besserung weiterhin!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja jetzt ein Foto von meiner Frau posten wie sie da am Pool liegt aber ich glaube das würde ihr nicht gefallen



Warum würde ihr das nicht gefallen? Raucht sie auch?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. März 2007)

GUTEN MORGEN bzw. EI GUDE WIE


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Warum würde ihr das nicht gefallen? Raucht sie auch?



Moin Schrotgewehropfer!

Der war gut. Nein, sie haßt es wenn ich "einfach so" Bilder von ihr verschicke oder gar in irgendwelche Foren stelle  Wie das bei Frauen so ist :

a) sehen sie IMMER zu fett aus
b) haben sie IMMER das Falsche an
c) lachen sie nicht in die Kamera
d) sieht man nur Körperteile die in die Kategorie "Problemzone" fallen

.... Liste läßt sich beliebig lang fortsetzen. Verheiratete Opfer wissen, was ich meine.


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

@fUEL: Na das hört sich ja schon wieder nach vorsichtiger Auferstehung an!  Ich wünsche Dir auch weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## wissefux (9. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wie das bei Frauen so ist :
> 
> a) sehen sie IMMER zu fett aus
> b) haben sie IMMER das Falsche an
> ...



dazu muß man nicht verheiratet sein  

du könntes ja mal ein bild mit passender umfrage in einem extra fred posten. vielleicht ließe sich dann deine holde vom gegenteil der punkte a-d überzeugen ...
oder aber wir bestätigen es   das risiko besteht natürlich auch


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. März 2007)

@ARACHNE 

Solln wir heute abend schrauben, damit Du am WE nicht ins Leere trittst 
Nach dem Tee wede ich ne kleine Auferstehungsrunde machen  Obwohl die Nase wieder juckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

@Hersch: Weiß wieder wie der Fluß hieß: Ardèche! Wenn Du der Rhône von Avignon aus nach Norden (oben) folgst, kommt sie irgendwann von Westen (links). Ich wollte da mal Radfahren, Rudern und Klettern...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hersch: Weiß wieder wie der Fluß hieß: Ardèche! Wenn Du der Rhône von Avignon aus nach Norden (oben) folgst, kommt sie irgendwann von Westen (links). Ich wollte da mal Radfahren, Rudern und Klettern...



Du kannst auch von oben (Norden) kommen und rechts abbiegen 
Ist wunderschön dort, biken und....................


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ARACHNE
> 
> Solln wir heute abend schrauben, damit Du am WE nicht ins Leere trittst
> Nach dem Tee wede ich ne kleine Auferstehungsrunde machen  Obwohl die Nase wieder juckt



Gerne!  Zuerst mal steht ja heute die Shoppingtour mit Frank und arkonis an. Bis wann hast Du denn Deine Racker?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gerne!  Zuerst mal steht ja heute die Shoppingtour mit Frank und arkonis an. Bis wann hast Du denn Deine Racker?



Heute garnicht,wegen Semesterferien. Ich bin heute von 15-19 wech inner HS.
Danach?


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Heute garnicht,wegen Semesterferien. Ich bin heute von 15-19 wech inner HS.
> Danach?



Ok! Wollen wir vorher nochmal telefonieren, oder schon eine Uhrzeit ausmachen? Nach unserer Tour heute muß ich mein Rädchen dann erstmal sauber machen...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok! Wollen wir vorher nochmal telefonieren, oder schon eine Uhrzeit ausmachen? Nach unserer Tour heute muß ich mein Rädchen dann erstmal sauber machen...



Ich denke, daß ich ab 19.00 zu Hausé bin.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. März 2007)

Ei gude Maggo 
Ich bin sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo enttäuscht von Dir  Du lässt Dich hier garnichtmehrblicken


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ei gude Maggo
> Ich bin sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo enttäuscht von Dir  Du lässt Dich hier garnichtmehrblicken



Moin Luca 
s.o.


----------



## Maggo (9. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ei gude Maggo
> Ich bin sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo enttäuscht von Dir  Du lässt Dich hier garnichtmehrblicken



wo iss denn hier??? sorry aber ich bin echt ganz gut eingespaant zur zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

So denn. Mahlzeit.


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> So denn. Mahlzeit.



Guuden, hab auch schon Wasser aufstehen!


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

@Kater: bist Du gestern eigentlich um WI geradelt?


----------



## habkeinnick (9. März 2007)

gude leude...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Jetzt hat mein Brechreiz allerdings den Höhepunkt erreicht, hab eben vor der Küchentür einen Rattenkopf mit dranhängenden Organen :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: entfernt.
> 
> Mein Kater wollte mir mal wieder zeigen was für ein toller Kerl er doch so ist - da ist ein Hund doch schon erträglicher in der Hinsicht.


Sieh´s doch positiv. Dein Kater sieht, daß du krank bist und selber keine Mäuse fängst. Also ernährt er dich mit und läßt dir die Spezialität (Rattenbäcken in Aspik) übrig. Würde dazu einen Corbieres mit schöner wildkräuter-Note empfehlen.  

Gute Besserung weiterhin und laß dir lieber ein paar Tage mehr Zeit mit dem Wiedereinstieg, anstatt die Krnkheit zu verschleppen!


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude leude...



klingst wieder lockerer, seitdem Du fahren warst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

@Kater: hast Du morgen neben den DIMB IG- auch Fair on trails-Flyer dabei? Ich bräuchte mal jeweils so 5-10.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> @Kater: bist Du gestern eigentlich um WI geradelt?


Ja, bin ich. War angfangs doch recht kühl und feucht, aber trotzdem ´ne schöne Runde, wenn auch mit wenigen Trails. Waren dann zu Hause 81,5 km bei 1213 hm und 19 WPP´s. War so gegen 15 Uhr am Rhein in Biebrich und hab mal nach dir Ausschauh gehalten, hab dich aber nicht vorbeifliegen sehen.



Arachne schrieb:


> @Kater: hast Du morgen neben den DIMB IG- auch Fair on trails-Flyer dabei? Ich bräuchte mal jeweils so 5-10.


IG-Flyer hab ich morgen dabei. Bin allerdings morgen in Bärenfels auf der DIMB-JHV. Kannst dir da gern welche abholen.  
Die FoT-Flyer sind noch im Druck und kommen erst in KW 12.


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ja, bin ich. War angfangs doch recht kühl und feucht, aber trotzdem ´ne schöne Runde, wenn auch mit wenigen Trails. Waren dann zu Hause 81,5 km bei 1213 hm und 19 WPP´s. War so gegen 15 Uhr am Rhein in Biebrich und hab mal nach dir Ausschauh gehalten, hab dich aber nicht vorbeifliegen sehen.
> 
> IG-Flyer hab ich morgen dabei. Bin allerdings morgen in Bärenfels auf der DIMB-JHV. Kannst dir da gern welche abholen.
> Die FoT-Flyer sind noch im Druck und kommen erst in KW 12.



Diese WPP-Lawine hatte ich gesehen...  Ich bin gestern 3x den Uferweg zwischen Biebrich und Eltville gefahren. Hin und zurück zwischen 12:15 und 13:30 bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und nach 21:00 Uhr hin. Zurück bin ich dann bis Walluf den Radweg an der Straße gefahren.

Richtung Main mußtest Du hinter dem Biebricher Schloß mal kurz auf der Rheingaustraße fahren. Da fährst Du, direkt vor dem ehemaligen Kalle-Albert, an einem roten Backsteinbau vorbei, der ehemaligen Rheinkaserne (wenn Du nicht den kleinen Schlenker zurück an das Ufer gemacht hast). Da hättest Du mich besuchen können. 

Das mit den Flyern eilt nicht. Wir haben hier im Eingangsbereich Prospektständer und da habe ich mir das Ok geholt soetwas auslegen zu dürfen.


----------



## caroka (9. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusamme - hab wunde Finger von 15 Seite lese.
> 
> Ständiger Brechreiz ist noch immer mein Begleiter aber sonst ging es schon gestern wieder einigermassen.
> Hab eben ne halbe Stunde gerudert auf dem Ergo so gaanz langsam aber irgendwie hatte ich schon am Montag das Gefühl von Muskelschwund und wollte dem mal entgegenwirken.
> ...



Gute Besserung.
Lass es wieder langsam angehen. So durchtrainiert wie Du bist hast Du schnell wieder Dein altes Niveau. 
Ich weiß, es fühl sich sch**** an, wenn es nicht so geht wie man könnte.
Kopf hoch es wird Frühling vielleicht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das mit den Flyern eilt nicht. Wir haben hier im Eingangsbereich Prospektständer und da habe ich mir das Ok geholt soetwas auslegen zu dürfen.


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Boah nun hab ich hier schon den ganzen Tag die "Rollschuhe" an damit ich rechtzeitig fertig werde, damit ich um 1450 verschwinden kann ... tolles Aufwärmtraining hier!


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

@caroka: He, hab nur noch 32%!  Hattest Du was dabei und hast dort gefrühstückt?


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Boah nun hab ich hier schon den ganzen Tag die "Rollschuhe" an damit ich rechtzeitig fertig werde, damit ich um 1450 verschwinden kann ... tolles Aufwärmtraining hier!



Ich muß gleich los...


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Dann mal gute Fahrt sach ich da.


----------



## caroka (9. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: He, hab nur noch 32%!  Hattest Du was dabei und hast dort gefrühstückt?



Hab mir vom Bäcker Stückchen mitgebracht und Quellwasser von der Quelle. Da hab ich doch glatt an der Quelle meine Fahrradbrille vergessen. Ich geh mal ins Fundbüro........bis gleich.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (9. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> klingst wieder lockerer, seitdem Du fahren warst!




stimmt, mir gehts auch wieder besser. schon komisch wie süchtig biken machen kann


----------



## habkeinnick (9. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab mir vom Bäcker Stückchen mitgebracht und Quellwasser von der Quelle. Da hab ich doch glatt an der Quelle meine Fahrradbrille vergessen. Ich geh mal ins Fundbüro........bis gleich.............



die caro  machst mir nun schon konkurrenz im sachen vergessen?


----------



## fUEL (9. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sieh´s doch positiv. Dein Kater sieht, daß du krank bist und selber keine Mäuse fängst. Also ernährt er dich mit und läßt dir die Spezialität (Rattenbäcken in Aspik) übrig. Würde dazu einen Corbieres mit schöner wildkräuter-Note empfehlen.
> 
> Gute Besserung weiterhin und laß dir lieber ein paar Tage mehr Zeit mit dem Wiedereinstieg, anstatt die Krnkheit zu verschleppen!


 

Hi Kater, 
der Wiedereinstieg in die Bike- Drogenszene ist momentan eher mental.
Hab gerade den Mike Faßhauer mit 3 Buchungen beglückt und vorher dem Stefan Hermann eine zugehen lassen. 

Freue mich auf Provence,  Toscana, Cinque Terre und die Dolomiten.
Dazwischen dann Die Pfalz mit der Dimb das 24 Stunde Renne und des Henninger Renne.- Da mußßßßß maer schneller gesund werrn odder???

Ich scharr schon schwach mit den weichen hufen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. März 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Jo Gude. So ich mach mich hier mal feddisch, gleich gehts los. 

Ich sag mal bis die Tage. Nen Teil seh ich ja am Sonntach.


----------



## caroka (9. März 2007)

@Arachne

Du hättest in Kronberg doch auch was besseres gefunden, oder?  
Ich will den anderen Fred nicht so verplauschen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. März 2007)

ei gude wie!
bin wieder da vom essen bei meim Vadder. Welch ungewohntes feeling  und jedes noch so kleine Stöckchen schlägt gnadenlos ins Kreuz  Dafür gehts recht flott...nur schade das man ab max. 50 nicht mehr mittreten kann wegen der kleinen Reifen  da fehlt das 53er Blatt  Und ich muss in den Kurven aufpassen, einmal hats mich ordentlich ausgehebelt...das hat einen Schlag gegeben als sich das Gewicht vom Pedal wieder aufs Hinterrad verlagerte, bzw als das Hinterrad wieder auf der Strasse aufschlug und mich fast vom Bike schubste  schon komisch so tief zu sein. Aber die Sitzposi ist noch nicht optimal, irgendwie hab ich so das Gefühl das die Kraftübertragung noch nicht so ist wies sein könnte, nur nen 22er Schnitt ohne training auf 16km/320hm  immerhin 3 Pünktcher mit Regen inklusive


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

So, bin seit einer knappen Stunde zurück von der Plauscher-Shopping-Tour. Arachne ist wohl beim Hirsch am Schrauben derzeit. 

War echt fein heute und ich hab gemerkt, wie sehr mir der Sport die letzten drei Jahre doch gefehlt hat. Das hat richtig gut getan und ich freu mich riesig auf den CTF am Sonntag. 

Vielleicht kann ich ja jetzt öfter mit euch fahren ... wär cool. Ich war die letzte Zeit ja eigentlich nur allein unterwegs, aber das heute hat mir gezeigt, das es so doch viel mehr Spaß macht.

Also schönen Abend und zum Teil bis Sonntag!


----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> 
> Du hättest in Kronberg doch auch was besseres gefunden, oder?
> Ich will den anderen Fred nicht so verplauschen.



Nichts Besseres, aber eine dringende Ergänzung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> So, bin seit einer knappen Stunde zurück von der Plauscher-Shopping-Tour. Arachne ist wohl beim Hirsch am Schrauben derzeit.
> 
> War echt fein heute und ich hab gemerkt, wie sehr mir der Sport die letzten drei Jahre doch gefehlt hat. Das hat richtig gut getan und ich freu mich riesig auf den CTF am Sonntag.
> 
> ...



Bin gerade noch die Ohren am anlegen, noch nicht ganz beim Hirsch.

Mir hat es auch Spaß gemacht und ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir öfter mal zusammenn fahren!


----------



## Frank (9. März 2007)

Ohren am Anlegen? Roter Baron hm?  Mach deine Gurke erstmal sauber.

Als wir in K-Berg los sind, fing es etwas an zu tröpfeln und wie ich bei mir oben kurz vor der Therme aufm Feldweg bin fängt es voll an zu schütten. Das hätte ja die halbe Stunde noch warten können oder?

naja war jetzt schön duschen und ess gleich ein paar Stullen oder so. Hab langsam Hunger  

Hab ja laut meiner Uhr auch über 3000 kCal verbraten


----------



## arkonis (9. März 2007)

nette Shoppingtour, konnte dann auch gleich mal das Rücklicht und die Jack einsetzen und bei Regen testen. So muss das sein

War noch beim Bruegelmann, keine Kunden da nur ich und drei Verkäufer.
Wollte nur einen Konusschlüssel und die wollten mir einen anderen verkaufen als der Meister bei Hibike als Konusschlüssel für die Naben benannt hatte und so wirklich sicher waren die Verkäufer dort auch nicht in dieser Sache. Von deren scheiss Art nen Kunden zu beraten ganz zu schweigen. Der Laden ist definitiv nicht zu empfehlen. Teuer, eine schlechte Beratung und es ist einfach unangenehm hinzugehen. Wenn ich mir mal für viel Geld nen teuer Rad kaufe dann mit Sicherheit nicht bei Bruegelmann. Nicht mal bei kleinen Teilen würde ich das machen.
Am 31 ist übrigens bei Hibike ausverkauf von Klamotten, könnte sich Lohnen.


----------



## fUEL (9. März 2007)

n awend plauschers


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. März 2007)

nabend Frank!
was macht das Wohlbefinden?


----------



## fUEL (9. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nabend Frank!
> was macht das Wohlbefinden?


Danke der Nachfrage, nach nem schönen Filetsteak sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (9. März 2007)

moinn leute melde mich auch mal wieder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. März 2007)

ei gude Maik!

@ Frank: das klingt doch ganz gut soweit


----------



## fUEL (9. März 2007)

is des die Fachzeitung für Totengräber und besonders wenig Kommunikation geworden????
So werd mer ja gar ned schnell gesund, wenn es nixx zu lese gibt. 

Bessert Euch die 19000 warde.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. März 2007)

ich weiß auch nicht was hier los ist...
ich geh mal schlafen, gute Nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (10. März 2007)

GN8


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2007)

So, Hirschs Epic ist mit neuer Kassette, Kette und Radmänteln beglückt, mein Tupperbike mit neuem Antrieb versehen und meine Schaltung vom Auto funktioniert wieder nicht mehr...  Morgen früh haben wir `nen Servertest, mittags wäre gc und abends essen bei Wiesbaden. Weiß jetzt erstmal nicht, wie ich das ohne Auto alles geregelt bekommen soll.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und meine Schaltung vom Auto funktioniert wieder nicht mehr...  Weiß jetzt erstmal nicht, wie ich das ohne Auto alles geregelt bekommen soll.


Fährst Singlespeed.  

So, ich mach mich jetzt los nach Bärenfels und wünsch euch allen ein schönes WE! Ich hoffe, uns bleibt ein wenig Zeit für zumindest eine kurze Bike-Runde dort und es wird nicht nur Arbeit. Werd euch über die Ergebnisse dann beim nächsten IG-Treffen (diesmal 22. statt 15.) informieren.


----------



## fUEL (10. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Fährst Singlespeed.
> 
> So, ich mach mich jetzt los nach Bärenfels und wünsch euch allen ein schönes WE! Ich hoffe, uns bleibt ein wenig Zeit für zumindest eine kurze Bike-Runde dort und es wird nicht nur Arbeit. Werd euch über die Ergebnisse dann beim nächsten IG-Treffen (diesmal 22. statt 15.) informieren.


 
Gute Fahrt dahin is en ewisches Gegurke, weil am A. der Welt aber geile Trails hat es da schon.( wenn mer von dene tausend treppe absieht)
Viel Spaß
Frank


----------



## Arachne (10. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gute Fahrt dahin is en ewisches Gegurke, weil am A. der Welt aber geile Trails hat es da schon.( wenn mer von dene tausend treppe absieht)
> Viel Spaß
> Frank



 Treppen???    Wieso hat mir das keiner vorher gesagt???


----------



## Frank (10. März 2007)

Morsche zusammen. 

Trinke gerade meinen zweiten Kaffee und um halber Eins gehts dann los ins idyllische Binsbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Morsche zusammen.
> 
> Trinke gerade meinen zweiten Kaffee und um halber Eins gehts dann los ins idyllische Binsbach.



Guten Morgen!

Weißt Du zufällig, wie ich an das Schaltgestänge von `nem 91er Passat komme?


----------



## Frank (10. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Weißt Du zufällig, wie ich an das Schaltgestänge von `nem 91er Passat komme?


 
Also ich weiß nur wenn ich bei meinem elenden Golf die Haube aufmache, dann sitzt unten an der Fahrerseite das Getriebe und man sieht schön wo der Kupplungszug rauskommt und ansetzt. Ich denke, da wird das bei dir auch sein und vielleicht findest ja was. Oder drunter legen (mit Dreck hast du ja keine Probleme  ) und mal schauen.

Wie äußert sich denn dein Getriebeproblem? Bekommst die Gänge nicht mehr rein? Geräusche?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. März 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## fUEL (10. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Treppen???    Wieso hat mir das keiner vorher gesagt???


 Hatte ich schon mal geschrieben, an der Riesenburg sind es 304 Stufen in Spitzkehren bis runner. und an manchem Tach hast de bei ner Tour so 400 bis 450 Treppenstufen.


----------



## arkonis (10. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Weißt Du zufällig, wie ich an das Schaltgestänge von `nem 91er Passat komme?



moin, geh mal zum Autoverwerter nach Hattersheim (Südring)
Informiere dich aber vorher über die Preise und handeln musst du bei dem auch.
Sonst ist der voll i.O.


----------



## caroka (10. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Fährst Singlespeed.
> 
> So, ich mach mich jetzt los nach Bärenfels und wünsch euch allen ein schönes WE! Ich hoffe, uns bleibt ein wenig Zeit für zumindest eine kurze Bike-Runde dort und es wird nicht nur Arbeit. Werd euch über die Ergebnisse dann beim nächsten IG-Treffen (diesmal 22. statt 15.) informieren.



Gute Fahrt, Zeit für 'ne Tour und viel Spass.

Ich freu mich schon auf die Infos von Dir.


----------



## caroka (10. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> moin, geh mal zum Autoverwerter nach Hattersheim (Südring)
> Informiere dich aber vorher über die Preise und handeln musst du bei dem auch.
> Sonst ist der voll i.O.



Meinst Du den Altan? Der ist echt voll in Ordnung.


----------



## caroka (10. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Morsche zusammen.
> 
> Trinke gerade meinen zweiten Kaffee und um halber Eins gehts dann los ins idyllische Binsbach.



Auch Dir 'ne gute Fahrt. 
Mir hat die Einkauftour gestern auch Spass gemacht. 
Schade, dass ich wieder so schnell weg musste.


----------



## caroka (10. März 2007)

Gude Hirsch,

schön Dich mal wieder hier zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. März 2007)

war eben bei der Gelegenheitsarbeitsstätte vom iggi und wollte mit ihm nach Feierabend zusammen wieder heimradeln - und was is, der faule Kerl is trotz Sonnenschein nicht mitm Rad gefahrn


----------



## caroka (10. März 2007)

Das Wetter ist zu schön. Ich werde mich mal aufmachen.
Der Berg ruft.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Weißt Du zufällig, wie ich an das Schaltgestänge von `nem 91er Passat komme?




Autoverwertung Fröhlich in Offenbach, oder irgend ein x-belibiger Autoverwerter (Schrottplatz)


----------



## caroka (10. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist zu schön. Ich werde mich mal aufmachen.
> Der Berg ruft.


 Er hat nicht lang genug gerufen. Ist 'ne sehr kurze Tour geworden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. März 2007)

ich konnt mich auch nochmal aufraffen und bin ne schöne kleine Strassenrunde gefahrn  macht dann insg. nur 6 wp bis jetzt...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist zu schön. Ich werde mich mal aufmachen.
> Der Berg ruft.



er hat mich auch gerufen und ich hab den alten erhört  nur musste ich heute feststellen das bodo und ich schön die kaffeefahrt machen. hinten rum zum alden haben uns 2 biker sowas von überholt - da hab ich geguckt wie ein auto  ok kurz danach haben wir sie wieder überholt weil einer nen platten hatte  

wer von euch fährt eigentlich vom alden den schwarzen X - schwarzen balken pfad runter...bin den heute mal abgelaufen und war mir nicht so sicher ob das meine räder überleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. März 2007)

ups ganz vergessen.

GUDE LEUDE, GUDE LAUNE


----------



## arkonis (10. März 2007)

in Hofheim hängen die Schilder für das morgentliche Rennen.
Den Albertsweg hatten die Baumfäller heute  gesperrt.
Ich glaub aber das ich es morgen nicht mehr schaffe.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. März 2007)

ei gude!
hier ist ja mal sowas von nix los ...
@hkn: wo issn der weg  hab keine Ahnung wie die heißen...


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. März 2007)

Guuude @all,

kann mir wer bestätigen, daß die Plauscherfraktion (oder Teile davon) sich morgen zur CTF in Hofheim um 9:30 am Sportpark Heide trifft ?

Ich werde mit dem Bike ankommen.

@Uwe: fährst Du auch mit ? Es wär ja wie ne Plauschertour sonst auch (bis auf die fehlenden Trails). 

Hab zwar meine Punkte von der Woche eingetragen; leider fehlen noch 2 Punkte zur Seite 1  aber das ließe sich ja morgen ändern


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. März 2007)

P.S.: Bin grad auf einem Gebordstach eigelade, isch schau späder nochemol vorbei ...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> hier ist ja mal sowas von nix los ...
> @hkn: wo issn der weg  hab keine Ahnung wie die heißen...



den meine ich 












das stück bis zum ersten baum ist locker fahrbar (schon ausprobiert) dann werden die absätze schon recht groß und dann kommen viele steine die oft auch ziemlich scharfkantig sind.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude @all,
> 
> kann mir wer bestätigen, daß die Plauscherfraktion (oder Teile davon) sich morgen zur CTF in Hofheim um 9:30 am Sportpark Heide trifft ?
> 
> ...



gude cube,

ist das der sportplatz wo der waldgeist ist? wie schnell wollt ihr denn fahren, meine beine sind gerade ziemlich schwer...


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude cube,
> 
> ist das der sportplatz wo der waldgeist ist? wie schnell wollt ihr denn fahren, meine beine sind gerade ziemlich schwer...


grûtzi hkn
ja, aber in der richtigen Reihenfolge "abarbeiten"  .

Wie schnell fahren wir   ... egal, isch hab immer was um die 170-180 druff  (HF nadürlisch)...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> grûtzi hkn
> ja, aber in der richtigen Reihenfolge "abarbeiten"  .
> 
> Wie schnell fahren wir   ... egal, isch hab immer was um die 170-180 druff  (HF nadürlisch)...



wann ist denn da meldeschluss? morgen? oder war der schon?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. März 2007)

hkn: der Trail sieht aus als ob ich da mal hinmuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (10. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann ist denn da meldeschluss? morgen? oder war der schon?


Meldeschluß bzw. Voranmeldung ist nur für Mannschaften wg. Teamwertung notwendig. Einfach morgen 4 Euronen abgeben (+ wahrscheinlich einen wg. Pfand für Startnummer). Dafür gibt mindstens eine Verpflegungstrelle, wo man Tee (auch für die Trinkflasche), Äpfelstückchen, evt. Bananenstückchen oder ähnliches (und evtl. mehr wie vllt. Schmalzbrot etc.) bekommt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. März 2007)

Bin mal korz (30 min. ?) offlain...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. März 2007)

Hallo alder Baazii, 
schön das Du wieder da bist, wenn auch wie immer im Stress  



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Uwe: fährst Du auch mit ? Es wär ja wie ne Plauschertour sonst auch (bis auf die fehlenden Trails).



Ich werde morgen nicht mitfahren   Die Alternative war zu verlockend   Erst mit der ganzen Familie frühstücken, den Vormittag zusammen verbringen um dann Mittags bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen und herrlichstem Sonnenschein die schönsten Trails rund um den Feldi genießen zu können


----------



## n31n (10. März 2007)

Wie berechnet man das Verhältnis zwischen der Vorderen und Hinteren aufhängung bei der Wippe eines 4 Gelenkers aus?

eher nach der schwarzen linie oder nach der grünen oder nach ner ganz andern?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. März 2007)

n31n schrieb:


> Wie berechnet man das Verhältnis zwischen der Vorderen und Hinteren aufhängung bei der Wippe eines 4 Gelenkers aus?]




eher nach der schwarzen linie oder nach der grünen oder nach ner ganz andern?

Das ganze ist ja ein Dreieck, mit drei Seiten A, B und C. Seite C ist die längste, an der Stelle an der sich Seite A und B treffen ist der Drehpunkt.

Ich würde als Verhältnis die Längen der Seiten A und B angeben. Da müßte man sich angenehmer Weise auch keine Gedanken um den rechten Winkel machen   Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (10. März 2007)

hmm, ich werd mal schauen. entweder ich treib nen auto auf und bin morgen pünktlich in hofheim oder ich mach wieder ne kaffeefahrt mit bode


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. März 2007)

und ich warte mal ab was meine Beine morgen zu mir sagen nachdem ich se heut mal gequält hab.


----------



## Frank (10. März 2007)

N'abend alle. Bin seit 20 Minuten zurück in der Zivilisation, bin von Schweinfurt an einem Stück durchgebrettert. Nun brauch ich erstmal nen Bier.

Morgen ab 09:00 Start Sportpark Heide, zwischen Diedenbergen und Langenhain, ist in der Schloßstrasse! Ich versuche um 0900 da zu sein und will so gegen 0930 los radeln.


----------



## Frank (10. März 2007)

Najo ich geh mal in die Heia. Man sieht sich zum Teil ja morgen.

Ach und die 4â¬ Startgeld nicht vergessen 

N8 allerseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: der Trail sieht aus als ob ich da mal hinmuss



aber vielleicht nen ersatz-faltreifen mitnehmen  ist einfach zu finden, auf dem plateau vom alden einfach richtung letzte bank halten und von da aus etwas nach recht 10 meter  dann biste quasi schon direkt am start...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Najo ich geh mal in die Heia. Man sieht sich zum Teil ja morgen.
> 
> Ach und die 4 Startgeld nicht vergessen
> 
> N8 allerseits.



GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. März 2007)

Der Trail lässt sich sicherlich mal in eine Plauschertour einbauen 

Ich mach mich dann auch mal, gute Nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (11. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der Trail lässt sich sicherlich mal in eine Plauschertour einbauen
> 
> Ich mach mich dann auch mal, gute Nacht



GN8 CR,

da ja gerd schon wieder die beläge getauscht hat, war ich doch nun doch etwas unsicher. faul wie ich bin, dachte ich mir gestern ohne die beläge zu prüfen -> fährste mal mit bodo zu hibike und kaufst einfach mal 2 sätze 

eben habe ich mal mein vorderrad ausgebaut und geschaut wie weit die wohl abgefahren sind. also die hälfte ist noch drauf. reicht also noch ne weile denke ich. 2500 km mit einem satz sollten wohl drin sein.

also gerd änder mal deine bremstechnik oder kauf gescheite bremsen


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2007)

@hkn: Blubber! `Nen Sportwagen braucht auch andere Bremsen, als `nen Trabi!  Nach wie vor halte ich es für entscheidend, ob Du permanent bei jedem Wetter fährst, oder nur ab und an und das bei schönem, oder zumindest besserem.


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2007)

Nachdem ich den heutigen Tag mit a******* verschwendet habe,  will ich morgen unbedingt an der CTF teilnehmen.  Mir sind Plauscher jedenfalls wichtiger als Trails!  (`Tschuldige, kanns nicht lassen...)Und da mein Autoschaltzug ja mal wieder ausgehängt ist, werde ich per Pedale anreisen. 

Auf der A***** wollten wir nur mal schauen, ob das Umswitchen von unserem Haupt- auf unseren Ersatzserver ohne große Probleme funktioniert. Als Vorbereitung schafften wir die Samba-Verzeichnisse zu den schon im SAN liegenden Benutzer-, Mail- und Programm-Verzeichnissen. Angesetzt waren maximal zwei Stunden. Ich habe sie von 12 auf 10 verschoben, damit ich gc schaffe. Tja, das SAN habe ich mittlerweile im Griff, aber dieses blöde diskset-Verfahren hatte sich überhaupt nicht mit der bisher von uns angedachten Vorgehensweise vertragen! Echt gewöhnungsbedürftig.  Jedenfalls waren wir dann doch bis nach 17 Uhr dort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (11. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn: Blubber! `Nen Sportwagen braucht auch andere Bremsen, als `nen Trabi!  Nach wie vor halte ich es für entscheidend, ob Du permanent bei jedem Wetter fährst, oder nur ab und an und das bei schönem, oder zumindest besserem.




das wetter macht bestimmt nen teil aus - nur bei schlamm fahre ich auch. vielleicht nicht bei regenwetter...

wir werden es im sommer sehen  gell mr. bremse


----------



## habkeinnick (11. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den heutigen Tag mit a******* verschwendet habe,  will ich morgen unbedingt an der CTF teilnehmen.  Mir sind Plauscher jedenfalls wichtiger als Trails!  (`Tschuldige, kanns nicht lassen...)Und da mein Autoschaltzug ja mal wieder ausgehängt ist, werde ich per Pedale anreisen.



jeder hat so seine vorlieben - ich die der kaffeefahrten geschwindigkeit   



Arachne schrieb:


> [...]Jedenfalls waren wir dann doch bis nach 17 Uhr dort...



also kein GC?


----------



## habkeinnick (11. März 2007)

und zu meiner frage von der seite davor - fahrt ihr den trail gerd?


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und zu meiner frage von der seite davor - fahrt ihr den trail gerd?



Kommt da dann so ein Absatz, den man gerade noch hochfahren kann? Wenn ja und das der Weg ist, den ich mir gerade so vorstelle, dann ja, in beide Richtungen. Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Muß da auch unbedingt mal wieder hin! Ich schau mal auf `ne Karte...


----------



## habkeinnick (11. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommt da dann so ein Absatz, den man gerade noch hochfahren kann? Wenn ja und das der Weg ist, den ich mir gerade so vorstelle, dann ja, in beide Richtungen. Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Muß da auch unbedingt mal wieder hin! Ich schau mal auf `ne Karte...



hmm, also wenn man den hochfahren kann - respekt, daran glaube ich nicht. der absatz den man gerade noch hochfahren kann ist doch wenn du von der waldautobahn den alten hoch fährst. das ist bei der letzten bank richtung feldberg halb rechts runter...denke den absatz am zweiten baum wird man nicht hoch kommen. aber ich lasse mich natürlich gerne davon überzeugen 

so werde mal ins bett gehen. GN8


----------



## caroka (11. März 2007)

Schade wäre gerne die CTF mitgefahren.   Will aber morgen um die Zeit meinem Onkel helfen. Fahre wahrscheinlich später Richtung Fuchstanz und Altkönig. 

@Arachne
Melde Dich erst nach der CTF. Möchte morgen länger schlafen. 

*GN8*


----------



## Lucafabian (11. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir sind Plauscher jedenfalls wichtiger als Trails!  (`Tschuldige, kanns nicht lassen...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Uuuuaaahh.....bin ich noch müüüde.

Ich weiß....   ....bin ein....


----------



## Lucafabian (11. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Uuuuaaahh.....bin ich noch müüüde.




Draußen ist es in NI 1,3 °, die Scheiben sind vereist. Na in ner Stunde wirds bestimmt schön warm sein


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Draußen ist es in NI 1,3 °, die Scheiben sind vereist. Na in ner Stunde wirds bestimmt schön warm sein



Bababababah, mal schaun, ob ich als Michelin-Männchen aufs Rad passe...

Immerhin scheint schon die Sonne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bababababah, mal schaun, ob ich als Michelin-Männchen aufs Rad passe...
> 
> Immerhin scheint schon die Sonne!




Ich werd jetzt mal die kurze Hose für heut Mittag suchen gehen, es soll ja warm werden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. März 2007)

ei gude wie!

kurze hatte ich gestern schon, allerdings nur weil die langen in der Wäsche sind. War mir zu frisch (9-11°C)
ctf kann ich auch nicht, gleich gehts zum trauergottesdienst  und danach werde ich mal sehn ob ich von der Strasse wieder auf die Waldwege finde


----------



## Maggo (11. März 2007)

ei gude allerseits, nachdem ich gestern erst um mitternacht hier rausgekommen bin und heut moin um 9:00 widder da sein musste bin ich ein bischen stolz drauf mit dem rad angereist zu sein.


----------



## caroka (11. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude allerseits, nachdem ich gestern erst um mitternacht hier rausgekommen bin und heut moin um 9:00 widder da sein musste bin ich ein bischen stolz drauf mit dem rad angereist zu sein.



 Kannsde auch sein.


----------



## caroka (11. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Uuuuaaahh.....bin ich noch müüüde.
> 
> Ich weiß....   ....bin ein....



Lass doch die Plauscher wie sie sind.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. März 2007)

respekt Marco


----------



## arkonis (11. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> kurze hatte ich gestern schon, allerdings nur weil die langen in der Wäsche sind. War mir zu frisch (9-11°C)
> ctf kann ich auch nicht, gleich gehts zum trauergottesdienst  und danach werde ich mal sehn ob ich von der Strasse wieder auf die Waldwege finde



allerdings, war bis 20 Uhr mit kurzen Hosen unterwegs und meine Knie haben richtig Probleme gemacht.
Denke das ich mir für solche Fälle mal die Biker-Strumpfhosen zulegen werde.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. März 2007)

gude wie. muss noch mit nem kumpel ein auto wegbringen und werde ich mich für das heute biken fertig machen.

wir lesen uns später.


----------



## Frank (11. März 2007)

Gude. War geil heute. Am Anfang etwas frisch aber das Wetter hätte nicht besser sein können.

Sorry @ den Rest von heute : bin dann wech gefahren, ihr wart verschwunden. Hatte euch noch kurz an der Bierausgabe gesehen aber danach nicht mehr. 

so erstmal was futtern jetzt, dann duschen, dann Materialpflege.

Bis demnächst und noch schönen Sonndaaaach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lass doch die Plauscher wie sie sind.



Niiiieeeemals!!!!! Wenn ich einen mag, muß (!) der mich auch mögen!!!


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> allerdings, war bis 20 Uhr mit kurzen Hosen unterwegs und meine Knie haben richtig Probleme gemacht.
> Denke das ich mir für solche Fälle mal die Biker-Strumpfhosen zulegen werde.



Kann die Strapse von Assos sehr empfehlen!


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Gude. War geil heute. Am Anfang etwas frisch aber das Wetter hätte nicht besser sein können.
> 
> Sorry @ den Rest von heute : bin dann wech gefahren, ihr wart verschwunden. Hatte euch noch kurz an der Bierausgabe gesehen aber danach nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



War trotzdem toll Dich nochmal kurz zu sehen! Hast es ja noch ziemlich lange ausgehalten.  Ich mußte mich sofort nach dem Abspritzen des Bikes hinsetzen, war/bin heftigst platt! Hast uns vielleicht deswegen übersehen... Ja, richtig gelesen, die Bikes wurden da nach der Tour abgespritzt!!!    Ich fand die CTF sehr nett! Ok, Waldautobahnen, Fußgänger und manchmal Asphalt... Man muß aber auch bedenken, dass diese CTF normalerweise bei Schnee/Eis stattfindet. Das heutige Wetter war mir wesentlich lieber!!  Am letzten längeren Anstieg überholte mich da sowas weißhaariges.  Unverschämt dachte ich und bin daneben geblieben. Aber nur mit hängen und würgen, ich hatte permanent über 170 Puls... Zum Glück wollte er dann auf seine Kumpels warten! Puuuuhhh... Am Ende hatte ich mit An- und Abfahrt 77,9km, 1450Hm, 4h 15min, 18,5km/h, 144/173!


----------



## caroka (11. März 2007)

Wenn ich das so lese, Respekt. 
Ich war nur auf dem Alden. Habe aber diverse Trails bergauf mitgenommen. War schön anstrengend.  Jetzt esse ich erst mal was. Das hatte ich bis jetzt ganz vergessen und dann fahr ich vllt. nochmal. Sonst bekomme ich noch ein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## caroka (11. März 2007)

@ Luca
Warst Du heute auch auf Deinem geliebten Alden?


----------



## Maggo (11. März 2007)

bei mir floppt grade meine geplante heimfahrt, da es def. dunkel wird bis ich hier aus dem kackladen rauskomm. lamoe liegt im warmen zuhause. ich hab echt nen dicken hals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir floppt grade meine geplante heimfahrt, da es def. dunkel wird bis ich hier aus dem kackladen rauskomm. lamoe liegt im warmen zuhause. ich hab echt nen dicken hals.



Fahre jetzt zu meiner Kiste hoffe, dass ich was basteln kann. Sie steht in Orschel. Lampendienst gefällig?


----------



## Maggo (11. März 2007)

@gerd: shit, zu spät gelesen, ich wüßte nix was ich jetzt mehr brauchen würde als ne weitere stunde an der frischen luft.


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. März 2007)

Guude wie,



Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude allerseits, nachdem ich gestern erst um mitternacht hier rausgekommen bin und heut moin um 9:00 widder da sein musste bin ich ein bischen stolz drauf mit dem rad angereist zu sein.


Reschbeggd; kannst Du sein, auch wenn es mit heut abend anscheinend nicht so geklappt hat.
Für mich gab's heute endlich auch mal wieder einen kleinen Punkte-Schauer, relativ sauer verdient mit 48,4 km, 1.157hm, 3:17 h; 162/185 (ohne Heimfahrt).
Beim letzten Anstieg kam so etwas krampfartiges in den hinteren Knien auf. Aber es verstärkte sich nicht mehr. Ein paar Stunden später zu Hause hatte ich erst im rechten Oberschenkel, 5 min später im linken Knie(gelenk) einen richtigen Krampf. Bin wohl nix Gutes mehr gewohnt .


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. März 2007)

Zur Info: Mir sinn widdä uff de ersde Saide ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. März 2007)

ei gude!

bin heute nur mitm iggi ne kleine Jubiläumsrunde um den Kaisertempel gefahrn. Auch nur Forstautobahn und Asphalt, er hatte Semisliks drauf.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @ Luca
> Warst Du heute auch auf Deinem geliebten Alden?


Zwische 1500 und 1800 hab ich mit em Greenhorn die Gegend rund um den Alden unsicher gemacht, natürlich inkl. Hubbel  Das war richtiges Kaiserwetter    

Ich konnte mich mal wieder richtig austoben, die Tour hatte allerdings einen Mangel, nur ein Plauscher war dabei 


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude wie,
> 
> 
> Reschbeggd; kannst Du sein, auch wenn es mit heut abend anscheinend nicht so geklappt hat.
> ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. März 2007)

@ Carsten:  war ja ne ziemliche große Tour.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. März 2007)

Gruß Gott zsamme! (so sagt man das wohl in der Frängische)

Bin wieder zurück von der DIMB-JHV und hab für die IG viel zu berichten davon. Es gibt viele interessante Sachen und ´ne Menge anzupacken! Die Sitzung am 22. (Einladung erfo0lgt die nächsten Tage) wird seht intensiv werden.  

Hab mal gerade euren letzten Tag überflogen, bin aber nicht mehr sehr aufnahmefähig. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß ich inhaltlich nicht viel verpasst hab?



Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Uuuuaaahh.....bin ich noch müüüde.
> 
> Ich weiß....   ....bin ein....


Nur so zur Info: Um die Zeit waren wir in Bärenfels schon von unserer Frühsportrunde zurück. Als wir um 6:45 gestartet sind, hatten wir -2° und ich ein eingefrorenes Schaltwerk.  War aber sehr belebend und nachmittags haben wir zu dritt noch mal etwas intensiver Trails besurft. Geniales Revier da!


----------



## Arachne (11. März 2007)

Jetzt hast Du mich aber sehr neugierig auf das nächste DIMB-Treffen gemacht! Hoffentlich bist Du nun so vernünftig und schlummerst schon.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. März 2007)

man bin ich fertig. bin vorhin fast vom bike gefallen. bin nix mehr gewohnt und das "viele" fahren die woche...die letzten 5 km waren quälerei pur. bike ist immer noch dreckig und nach dem duschen und futtern mußte ich mich erstmal ablegen.

aber schön wars auch bei mir. wäre auch gern mir euch ne runde gefahren...machen wir ja bald bestimmt mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zwische 1500 und 1800 hab ich mit em Greenhorn die Gegend rund um den Alden unsicher gemacht, natürlich inkl. Hubbel  Das war richtiges Kaiserwetter
> 
> ........


Schade, so ca. 1500 habe ich gerade den Abflug vom Fuchsi gemacht. Da bin ich zu Arachne Kuchen futtern. Ich glaube 1745 war ich wieder an der Hohemark. Da haben wir uns nur knapp verpasst.


----------



## caroka (11. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> .......
> 
> aber schön wars auch bei mir. wäre auch gern mir euch ne runde gefahren...machen wir ja bald bestimmt mal wieder.



Klar, wird mal wieder Zeit. 

War heute echt toll zu fahren. Bergab hat man manchmal wieder viel wärmere Luftschichten spüren können. Das liebe ich. 

@Taunushopser
Seid Ihr auch gut heimgekommen? Seid Ihr über Schneidhain gefahren?


----------



## habkeinnick (11. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Klar, wird mal wieder Zeit.
> 
> War heute echt toll zu fahren. Bergab hat man manchmal wieder viel wärmere Luftschichten spüren können. Das liebe ich.



ich fühl mich wie ein alter mann *jammer* - aber wetter war wirklich hammer, nur so kurz nach 18 uhr wurde es merklich kühler.


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ....Die Sitzung am 22. (Einladung erfo0lgt die nächsten Tage) wird seht intensiv werden.  ...



Kann man das nicht noch ne Woche verschieben ? Dann ist erst/auch der WP vorbei  (wärglisch ned ernsd gemaind)


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Carsten:  war ja ne ziemliche große Tour.


Für mich hinsichtlich der letzten 4 Wochen: JA (insbes. in Kombination mit den hm)

@Gerd: Wie weit warst Du und RH vor mir wieder am Sportplatz 
Wenn's zu peinlich wäre dann bitte per PN )))


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. März 2007)

Gude N8 @all


----------



## habkeinnick (11. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gude N8 @all




GN8 Cube


----------



## habkeinnick (12. März 2007)

GN8


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2007)

brav, schwarze mieze  
trotz jhv mehr punkte gemacht als ich ...    
jetzt sind wir endlich wieder in den top 10    

wir sind gestern auch schön rund um staufen, rossert und atzelberg gefahren.
dabei haben wir mehrfach die ctf gekreuzt.

einmal kamen wir gerade einen trail vom staufen nach fischbach runter, als von rechts aus richtung gundelhard zwei ctf-ler kamen. einer davon guckte zu uns hoch und führ dem anderen ins bike, so dass dieser stürzte und im schlamm landete   
ist aber nix schlimmes passiert ...

jetzt erklär mir mal einer den sinn und zweck einer ctf ! die fahren anscheinend nur auf den breiten forstautobahnen. ist doch total langweilig, wenn man nicht mal einen trail dabei hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> man bin ich fertig. bin vorhin fast vom bike gefallen. bin nix mehr gewohnt und das "viele" fahren die woche...die letzten 5 km waren quälerei pur. bike ist immer noch dreckig und nach dem duschen und futtern mußte ich mich erstmal ablegen.
> 
> aber schön wars auch bei mir. wäre auch gern mir euch ne runde gefahren...machen wir ja bald bestimmt mal wieder.



Guten Morgen!

Ging mir gestern sehr ähnlich...

Klar fahren wir alsbald wieder mal zusammen!


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Für mich hinsichtlich der letzten 4 Wochen: JA (insbes. in Kombination mit den hm)
> 
> @Gerd: Wie weit warst Du und RH vor mir wieder am Sportplatz
> Wenn's zu peinlich wäre dann bitte per PN )))



Wir waren nur kurz, höchstens 5-10min vorher da. Ich habe halt öfter mal unterwegs gewartet.


----------



## caroka (12. März 2007)

Guten Morgen,

heute scheint es ja auch wieder schön zu werden.


----------



## caroka (12. März 2007)

@Arachne
Du bist schon wach?


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> jetzt erklär mir mal einer den sinn und zweck einer ctf ! die fahren anscheinend nur auf den breiten forstautobahnen. ist doch total langweilig, wenn man nicht mal einen trail dabei hat



Naja, ich erkläre mir `ne CTF schon als eine Art Volksradfahren für ambitionierte Hobbyradler. Da sind sehr, sehr viele Radler dabei, die mit Trails nichts anfangen können. Bei einer kurzen trailartigen Matschpassage hat sich auch gleich einer vor mir hingelegt...

Wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, hat es mir trotzdem gefallen. Auch der ganze Trubel, die kurzen Gespräche und so!


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> Du bist schon wach?



Hatte mich auch erschreckt, als ich aufstand und die Uhr viertel vor sieben zeigte...  Jetzt kann ich in Ruhe Tee trinken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hatte mich auch erschreckt, als ich aufstand und die Uhr viertel vor sieben zeigte...  Jetzt kann ich in Ruhe Tee trinken!



Ich stehe auch lieber etwas zu früh auf als zu spät. Es ist eklig morgens schon Hektik machen zu müssen.  
Ich trinke auch gerade meinen Tee.


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich stehe auch lieber etwas zu früh auf als zu spät. Es ist eklig morgens schon Hektik machen zu müssen.
> Ich trinke auch gerade meinen Tee.



Hättste was gesagt - hätten wir doch gemeinsam machen können!


----------



## caroka (12. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hättste was gesagt - hätten wir doch gemeinsam machen können!


Du meinst gemeinsam in der Küche sitzen, jeder sein PC vor der Nase, ich mit meim schwarzen und Du mit Deim grünen Tee. 

Edit: Mach mal Platz. Ich möchte aufstehen. Willst Du auch noch ein Kaffee?


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du meinst gemeinsam in der Küche sitzen, jeder sein PC vor der Nase, ich mit meim schwarzen und Du mit Deim grünen Tee.
> 
> Edit: Mach mal Platz. Ich möchte aufstehen. Willst Du auch noch ein Kaffee?



Hach, Single,  man kann auch plauschen, ohne zu tippen!  Darf ich Dir noch etwas einschenken?


----------



## caroka (12. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hach, Single,  man kann auch plauschen, ohne zu tippen!  Darf ich Dir noch etwas einschenken?


Nee, lass ma gut sein. Ich mach mir erst noch mal en Brot. Hatte gestern zu wenig Kalos.


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, lass ma gut sein. Ich mach mir erst noch mal en Brot. Hatte gestern zu wenig Kalos.



Mir fehlen da auch noch ein paar! Reichst Du mir mal welches, hab` keins mehr...


----------



## caroka (12. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir fehlen da auch noch ein paar! Reichst Du mir mal welches, hab` keins mehr...


Stimmt und ich hab Dir gestern auch noch Deinen Kuchen weggefuttert.  
Du solltest egoistischer werden.


----------



## caroka (12. März 2007)

Hi Luca,

komm setz Dich. Willsde auch en Kaffee?


----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Sicher war das gestern nur Forstautobahn und Asphalt aber wenn man mal gesehen hat, mit was für Material da mancher Teilnehmer auffe Piste gegangen ist, wäre alles andere halsbrecherisch gewesen. Ich sag nur Rennradpneus, Semislicks, Kinderfahrräder, Ultrahardcoreretromaschinen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2007)

Morgen



wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt erklär mir mal einer den sinn und zweck einer ctf ! die fahren anscheinend nur auf den breiten forstautobahnen. ist doch total langweilig, wenn man nicht mal einen trail dabei hat



  






caroka schrieb:


> Hi Luca,
> 
> komm setz Dich. Willsde auch en Kaffee?




Klar nehm ich auch einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Stimmt und ich hab Dir gestern auch noch Deinen Kuchen weggefuttert.
> Du solltest egoistischer werden.



Du hast mir nichts weggefuttert. Es ist mir immer wieder eine Freude einer Plauscherin/ einem Plauscher helfen zu können! Ich danke Dir dafür!   Außerdem habe ich durch Dein Auto mehr Kalorien eingespart, als Du durch den Kuchen bekamst. Der Kuchen wäre ohne Dein Auto gar nicht hier gewesen...


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Sicher war das gestern nur Forstautobahn und Asphalt aber wenn man mal gesehen hat, mit was für Material da mancher Teilnehmer auffe Piste gegangen ist, wäre alles andere halsbrecherisch gewesen. Ich sag nur Rennradpneus, Semislicks, Kinderfahrräder, Ultrahardcoreretromaschinen ...



Das Spektrum wurde auch in der anderen Richtung voll ausgeschöpft! Der, der mich da am Berg so geplättet hat, fuhr ein Tupperbike von Specialized...


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2007)

also ich weiß net, ob ich die disziplin aufgebracht hätte, der ctf-strecke zu folgen und die schönsten trails links und rechts liegen zu lassen ...

besser, man fährt wohl so ne ctf in einem gebiet, wo man sich eh net auskennt


----------



## lieblingsschaf (12. März 2007)

Morgen!

Auch wenn man sich nicht auskennt kann man den Trail neben dem breiten Weg nehmen und wird dann von Spaziergängern angeblökt...


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2007)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Auch wenn man sich nicht auskennt kann man den Trail neben dem breiten Weg nehmen und wird dann von Spaziergängern angeblökt...



na, dann wollten die sicher nur mit dir kommunizieren ...
schafe blöken doch, oder


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich weiß net, ob ich die disziplin aufgebracht hätte, der ctf-strecke zu folgen und die schönsten trails links und rechts liegen zu lassen ...
> 
> besser, man fährt wohl so ne ctf in einem gebiet, wo man sich eh net auskennt





lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Auch wenn man sich nicht auskennt kann man den Trail neben dem breiten Weg nehmen und wird dann von Spaziergängern angeblökt...



An der Gundelhard habe ich den Trail neben der Autobahn genommen. Es waren tatsächlich auch ein paar Fußgänger drauf. Durch artiges Klingeln, Langsamfahren und Bedanken bin ich wohl ums Blöken herum gekommen...  Hatte mich sowieso gewundert, wieso die auf dem noch aufgeweichten Boden liefen.


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na, dann wollten die sicher nur mit dir kommunizieren ...
> schafe blöken doch, oder



Frechdachs - äh -fux!!


----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

Ach ich find diese Art durch den Wald zu hacken, gar nicht so schlecht. Im Gegenteil, ich hab gestern ein paar neue Wege kennengelernt wo ich doch dachte, das ich mir in der Gegend gut genug auskenne  Und Trails kann man sich das ganze Jahr noch genug unter die Stollen nehmen. 

Wenn ich so rausguck bereu ich, das ich das Bike heute hab stehen lassen. Aber morgen dreh ich dafür eine extra Runde glaub ich.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (12. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na, dann wollten die sicher nur mit dir kommunizieren ...
> schafe blöken doch, oder



Schafe fahren ganz brav langsam am Wegrand, grüßen und bedanken sich artig, wenn Spaziergänger ausweichen. Ansonsten steigen Schafe einfach ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. März 2007)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Schafe fahren ganz brav langsam am Wegrand, grüßen und bedanken sich artig, wenn Spaziergänger ausweichen. Ansonsten steigen Schafe einfach ab.



und lieblingsschafe machen das sicher extrem lieb  

gibt halt immer so ein paar hammel im wald, die dumm rumblöken müssen. kann man wirklich gar nix gegen machen, leider ...


----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

Was mich immer ankotzt - ich bin ja so eine kleine Labertasche und hab immer einen Spruch drauf für Leute denen ich unterwegs begegne. Ich grüß auch immer, egal wen ich überhole, wer mir entgegenkommt usw. und sag auch immer Danke und Grüß Gott zu Spaziergängern, Reitern ... aber von den blöden Joggern kommt nie was zurück.

Wie kann man nur so in sich gekehrt sein? Oder liegt das an mir?


----------



## lieblingsschaf (12. März 2007)

Vielleicht fehlt Dir einfach das nett-freundliche Schafslächeln. 

Was anderes: Schauen Euch Rentner auch immer so mitleidig an?!?


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2007)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Was anderes: Schauen Euch Rentner auch immer so mitleidig an?!?



eigentlich nur, wenn ich mich steile rampen hochquäle oder aber von oben bis unten eingesaut bin ...

wenn´s für mich bergab geht, verändern sich auch die blicke der rentner


----------



## lieblingsschaf (12. März 2007)

Kann mir einer von Euch verraten, was mein HAC4 / die Hactronic Software für ein Problem hat, wenn die Übertragung bis 100% funktioniert und dann das timeout kommt?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich weiß net, ob ich die disziplin aufgebracht hätte, der ctf-strecke zu folgen und die schönsten trails links und rechts liegen zu lassen ...
> 
> besser, man fährt wohl so ne ctf in einem gebiet, wo man sich eh net auskennt



Besser man fährt überhauptgerkein CTF. 

Ich würd ja meine Meinung ändern, aber bisher konnte mir niemand einen überzeugenden Grund nennen wieso ein CTF ner schönen trailigen Tour vorzuziehen ist. Das Argument von Frank "das könne man noch oft genug fahren"  ist für mich nicht ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2007)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Vielleicht fehlt Dir einfach das nett-freundliche Schafslächeln.
> 
> Was anderes: Schauen Euch Rentner auch immer so mitleidig an?!?



Je wiedriger die Umgebungsbedingungen desto größer das Mitleid


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2007)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von Euch verraten, was mein HAC4 / die Hactronic Software für ein Problem hat, wenn die Übertragung bis 100% funktioniert und dann das timeout kommt?



bei mir war das immer so, dass mein hac4 angefangen hat, die prozente hochzuzählen. der rechner war aber immer ein paar einheiten im rückstand. war dieser zeitliche rückstand gegenüber dem hac zu groß, kam das timeout.
mußte deshalb die übertragung meistens häufiger machen ...

mittlerweile lass ich es ganz und trag die groben daten hier in der trainigsverwaltung ein. feddisch ...


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Besser man fährt überhauptgerkein CTF.
> 
> Ich würd ja meine Meinung ändern, aber bisher konnte mir niemand einen überzeugenden Grund nennen wieso ein CTF ner schönen trailigen Tour vorzuziehen ist. Das Argument von Frank "das könne man noch oft genug fahren"  ist für mich nicht ausreichend.


----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

Luca, natürlich ist eine trailige Tour im engsten Freundeskreis immer schöner und vielleicht auch lustiger als so ein CTF - aber um einfach mal so mit ein paar anderen Leuten durch den Wald zu cruisen, find ich das nicht verkehrt. Ich hab das zum Beispiel genutzt, um einfach endlich mal wieder zu fahren, ein paar neute Leute kennen zu lernen, ein paar Kollegen aus dem Betrieb auch mal wieder außerhalb der A**** zu sehen usw. usw.

Immer noch kein guter Grund für dich - aber für mich reicht es


----------



## Maggo (12. März 2007)

ja, also ich brauch ne ctf auch nicht zum überleben, aber um mal entweder entspannt durch den wald zu cruisen und dabei nen netten plausch zu halten oder aber mal vollgas über die waldautobahnen zu brettern ist das ganz ok. wenn nette leute dabei sind bin ich gerne wieder dabei. schließlich dreht man ja auch mal ne flughafenrunde und fühlt sich dabei sehr wohl. bei mir kommt noch der konditionsaspekt dazu, wenn ich trailig fahre habe ich teilweise puls bis zum geht nicht mehr, da ist ne solide grundlage sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

Ich sehe, wir verstehen uns


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Luca, natürlich ist eine trailige Tour im engsten Freundeskreis immer schöner und vielleicht auch lustiger als so ein CTF - aber um einfach mal so mit ein paar anderen Leuten durch den Wald zu cruisen, find ich das nicht verkehrt. Ich hab das zum Beispiel genutzt, um einfach endlich mal wieder zu fahren, ein paar neute Leute kennen zu lernen, ein paar Kollegen aus dem Betrieb auch mal wieder außerhalb der A**** zu sehen usw. usw.
> 
> Immer noch kein guter Grund für dich - aber für mich reicht es






Maggo schrieb:


> ja, also ich brauch ne ctf auch nicht zum überleben, aber um mal entweder entspannt durch den wald zu cruisen und dabei nen netten plausch zu halten oder aber mal vollgas über die waldautobahnen zu brettern ist das ganz ok. wenn nette leute dabei sind bin ich gerne wieder dabei. schließlich dreht man ja auch mal ne flughafenrunde und fühlt sich dabei sehr wohl. bei mir kommt noch der konditionsaspekt dazu, wenn ich trailig fahre habe ich teilweise puls bis zum geht nicht mehr, da ist ne solide grundlage sicher nicht verkehrt.



Ihr habt vollkommen recht mit dem was Ihr schreibt, aber an so nem Tag wie gestern macht es noch mehr mehr Spaß mit all den Leuten auf nem Trail unterwegs zu sein  

Schade das gestern kein Plauscher außer mir dabei war. Es wär sicherlich noch um ein vielfaches besser gewesen


----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

Sorry, wir waren zum Teil mit dem Zielbier beschäftigt


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2007)

wenn Du jetzt Zielroden gesacht hättest, wär das ein Grund gewesen


----------



## fUEL (12. März 2007)

Moin Kinners geh heut mal zur Abschlussuntersuchung, die Krankseingeschichte hat mich ja richtig Muskeln gekostet und ich fühl mich jetzt immer noch kraftlos obwohl es gestern beim schöne Wetter nicht beim Vorsatz nur max 2 Stunden zu fahren geblieben ist - das war ja wie im Mai 
Denke noch ne Woche dann sollte auch wieder was aus den Beinen werden.

Euch scheint es ja kollektiv wieder gut zu gehen.
Ich freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

Ich freu mich auch wenn es dir wieder besser geht !


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch wenn es dir wieder besser geht !



Wie ist diese Aussage denn zu deuten


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> das war ja wie im Mai



Falsch, schau mal raus, es ist wie im Mai   


und es soll auch die ganze Woche so bleiben wie im Mai  










a****** macht da aber gar kein Spaß


----------



## Maggo (12. März 2007)

morgen ist dienstag und ich hab frei!!!! noch irgendwer???


----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

@Luca : das mit dem wieder-besser-gehen war auf meinen Namensvetter gemünzt.

@Maggo: neee frei leider nicht aber ab ca. 15:30 will ich eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Maggo (12. März 2007)

hmmmm, bist du vorher nochmal online, ich wollt schon zeitig los weil danach noch bisschen arbeit (<- privat, daher ausgeschrieben) wartet. evtl würd ich das kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

Jo sicher bin ich vorher online. Wenn alles klappt, will ich halt nach Feierab*** los  Irgendwann zwischen 1500 und 1600 ab HOECHST AG Tor West oder Nord oder man trifft sich im Wald in Hofheim. 

Ansonsten fahr ich auch gerne alleine irgendwo eine lasche Ausdauerrunde, mal nach Niedernhausen rauf und zurück oder so ...


----------



## arkonis (12. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Was mich immer ankotzt - ich bin ja so eine kleine Labertasche und hab immer einen Spruch drauf für Leute denen ich unterwegs begegne. Ich grüß auch immer, egal wen ich überhole, wer mir entgegenkommt usw. und sag auch immer Danke und Grüß Gott zu Spaziergängern, Reitern ... aber von den blöden Joggern kommt nie was zurück.
> 
> Wie kann man nur so in sich gekehrt sein? Oder liegt das an mir?



das scheint eine Krankheit in Hofheim, war gestern Nachmittag auf einer ordentlichen Tour (Meisterturm * 2 - Hannenkamp - Judenkopf - Staufen und zurück), Am Staufen sind mir kaum Leute entgegengekommen trotz idealen Wetterverhältnissen. Aber von den 8 MTB'lern hat mehr als die Hälfte gegrüßt. Eine Gruppe war dabei die mir auf der Waldautobahn entgegengekommen sind, 3 Typen und 2 Mädels auf besseren Bikes, der erste meinte nur "Vorsicht", der letzte nur "Vorsicht ist Nass"  dabei war das der erste Tag im Jahr wo der Anteil trocken/nasser Boden zugunsten trockener ausgefallen ist. Die Trails vom Staufen sind aber wieder gut befahrbar, nur an einigen Kurven liegt noch Match, aber das würde ich sportlich sehen 
Die Sonntag-CTF war zu früh für mich, und am Vormittag bin auch meistens verabredet trotzdem wäre ich gerne mitgefahren.


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen ist dienstag und ich hab frei!!!! noch irgendwer???



Ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

Hab überlegt, wenn ich 1500 los fahren kann, versuch ich mich morgen mal am Fuchstanz.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen ist dienstag und ich hab frei!!!! noch irgendwer???





Arachne schrieb:


> Ich!



Ihr seid Säcke!


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr seid Säcke!



Aber nur morgen. Im Gegensatz zu dem permanent Freitags-Sack!


----------



## fUEL (12. März 2007)

Donnerstag ab 14 Uhr würde ich wieder ein lockeres Tourchen anbieten können oder morgens früh ab 6/ 6.30  bei mir draussen. ( heut wars aber lausig gefroren, war ned so schee wie gestern mittach). 

Also wer kann am Donnerstach ?????????????????( langsames Tempo - Kondi muss wieder her)


----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Donnerstag ab 14 Uhr würde ich wieder ein lockeres Tourchen anbieten können oder morgens früh ab 6/ 6.30  bei mir draussen. ( heut wars aber lausig gefroren, war ned so schee wie gestern mittach).
> 
> Also wer kann am Donnerstach ?????????????????( langsames Tempo - Kondi muss wieder her)



Langsames Tempo hört sich für mich sehr gut an. Treffpunkt 1400 WO ? 

Morgens um 0600 bin ich schon auf dem Weg zur A*****


----------



## fUEL (12. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Langsames Tempo hört sich für mich sehr gut an. Treffpunkt 1400 WO ?
> 
> Morgens um 0600 bin ich schon auf dem Weg zur A*****


 

Parkplatz Hohemark üblicherweise, denke das ist bewährt so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

Also dat pack ich ned ... ich muss ja schaffe und dann da hoch gurken. Könnte höchstens den Bock ins Auto werfen und um 1330 hoch fahren ... müssen wir nomma schauen.


----------



## fUEL (12. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Also dat pack ich ned ... ich muss ja schaffe und dann da hoch gurken. Könnte höchstens den Bock ins Auto werfen und um 1330 hoch fahren ... müssen wir nomma schauen.


 

Also zur Hohemark kommt fast jeder erst mal mit dem Auto, ausser den schnellen Studenten und den Häuslebauern aber die machen das wegen der Wpp, damit Sie unter den Top ten bleiben 

Sollte mein Schwager auch mit- kommen, wird es immer recht entspannt bergauf gehen, da es nicht eben seine Lieblingsdisziplin ist hoch zu fahren. 

Würd mich freuen, wenn Du dabei bist.
Grüsse Frank


----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

Ich schreibs mir mal auf, laß uns vorher nomma drüber quaken ok?  Ja wär schon cool, ich wollte immer mal wieder von der Hohemark rauf ... und wenn das Wetter so bleibt *träum*

Mit etwas Glück kann ich hier mittags abhauen und dann treffen wir uns oben.


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

Bin heute Mittag das erste Mal seit langer Zeit wieder kurzärmelig gefahren.  Wundere mich, dass mittags so viele Menschen Gelegenheit haben am Rhein spazieren zu gehen...


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück kann ich hier mittags abhauen und dann treffen wir uns oben.



ich laß mal am donnerstag verschärft die tore hier im iph überwachen, dann kommst de net raus  

@fuel : ich fahr net wegen der wpp´s mit dem rad zur hohen mark. mach das schon immer so, weils einfach in radreichweite für mich liegt und ich grundsätzlich lieber von zu hause aus mit dem rad los fahre als mit dem auto ...
zu berufsverkehrszeiten ist man mit dem auto übrigens nicht unbedingt sehr viel schneller an der hohen mark als mit dem rad. ich sach nur königsteiner kreisel :kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber nur morgen. Im Gegensatz zu dem permanent Freitags-Sack!



Wenn schon dann bitte Frei-Tags-Sack! 



fUEL schrieb:


> Donnerstag ab 14 Uhr würde ich wieder ein lockeres Tourchen anbieten können oder morgens früh ab 6/ 6.30  bei mir draussen. ( heut wars aber lausig gefroren, war ned so schee wie gestern mittach).
> 
> Also wer kann am Donnerstach ?????????????????( langsames Tempo - Kondi muss wieder her)



Wenn ich am Mittwoch etwas vorarbeiten kann und nix besonderes mehr für Do kommt........mal schauen, bei dem Wetter muß man mitnehmen was geht!


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> zu berufsverkehrszeiten ist man mit dem auto übrigens nicht unbedingt sehr viel schneller an der hohen mark als mit dem rad. ich sach nur königsteiner kreisel :kotz:



Bist Du seit dem Ausbau mal drüber gefahren?


----------



## Maggo (12. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du seit dem Ausbau mal drüber gefahren?




sach blos des soll schon fertisch sein???? ich dachte da kommt noch was! 

@gerd: pn beantworten.


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sach blos des soll schon fertisch sein???? ich dachte da kommt noch was!
> 
> @gerd: pn beantworten.



Ne, rischdisch feddisch is des wohl nonedd, abbä es gehd schon schneller, findich! 

Ja.


----------



## fUEL (12. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich laß mal am donnerstag verschärft die tore hier im iph überwachen, dann kommst de net raus
> 
> @fuel : ich fahr net wegen der wpp´s mit dem rad zur hohen mark. mach das schon immer so, weils einfach in radreichweite für mich liegt und ich grundsätzlich lieber von zu hause aus mit dem rad los fahre als mit dem auto ...
> zu berufsverkehrszeiten ist man mit dem auto übrigens nicht unbedingt sehr viel schneller an der hohen mark als mit dem rad. ich sach nur königsteiner kreisel :kotz:


 
Der Kreisel ist mtlweile Supidupi zu fahren.
Wenn jemand bis um 13 Uhr arbeitet bietet es sich i. d. R an, mit dem Auto dorthin zu fahren.
Ich werde doch nicht um 13 Uhr mit dem Auto nach Pfaffenwiesbach fahren , um dann erstmal die 23 km zur Hohemark zu fahren, um dann dort gegen 15 Uhr zu starten, das fänd ich doch anstrengend, zumal der Weg Pwb Hohemark nicht irgendwie prickelnd zu fahren ist.
Eher Waldautobahngegurke. 

Ich fahr aus Homburg gemütlich zur Hohemark und am Abend über den Feldberg nach Haus. Das ist Mittwochs im Sommer mit gc auch nicht anders möglich.

Die Wpp seien Dir aber gegönnt.
Was macht die Hütt? Fertisch?????
Bin grad bei mir am Keller streiche.- Pfui deibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. März 2007)

Ei gude wie!

ich hab bei dem schönen Wetter den Bus links liegen lassen (auf den ich noch 30mins gewartet hätte...) und bin den kompletten Weg nach hause gelaufen  (1std-6km) ich denke das kann man des guten willens wegen als 2 Laufpunke eintragen


----------



## fUEL (12. März 2007)

Komm grad vom Arzt:
Lunge wieder o.k. 
Darf jetzt langsam wieder anfangen die körperliche Belastung zu steigern.
In 10 Tagen darf ich wieder Vollbelastung fahren.

Warja auch schön brav im Bett, wie die Plauscherärzte verordnet hatten 


Danke für die gute ärztliche Plauscherbetreuung


----------



## Maggo (12. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> (1std-6km)



bei mir geht das als joggen durch....will heissen das ist schon gemütliches lauftempo.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. März 2007)

ich geh in dem Tempo spaziern...
beim joggen hab ich 8km/h drauf 

komm eben aus der Werkstatt weil mein Canyon ständig so wiiiiederlichste Knarz-Quietschgeräusche gemacht hat  aber nach nichtmal 5minuten schrauben war alles wieder ruhig


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Komm grad vom Arzt:
> Lunge wieder o.k.
> Darf jetzt langsam wieder anfangen die körperliche Belastung zu steigern.
> In 10 Tagen darf ich wieder Vollbelastung fahren.
> ...



 Fein!


----------



## caroka (12. März 2007)

@Arachne
Wasn mim Audo?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Donnerstag ab 14 Uhr würde ich wieder ein lockeres Tourchen anbieten können oder morgens früh ab 6/ 6.30  bei mir draussen. ( heut wars aber lausig gefroren, war ned so schee wie gestern mittach).
> 
> Also wer kann am Donnerstach ?????????????????( langsames Tempo - Kondi muss wieder her)


Kann leider wieder nicht dabei sein, weil wir heute einen gigantischen Präsentauftrag von einem großen Autobauer aus Stuttgart (nein, nicht Porsche  ) rein bekommen haben, der Freitag früh um 9 Uhr raus muß. Da die Ware erst morgen im Laufe des Tages eintrudelt, kann erst ab Donnerstag gepackt werden. Werd wahrscheinlich dann bei Kaiserwetter um die 12 Stunden täglich a******* müssen.  

Morgen hab ich aber auch fast frei und werde nach dem morgentlichen Besuch an der Uni einen XXL-Taunustour machen. Start wohl zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr etwa bei mir, Tempo nicht ganz langsam, Netto-Fahrzeit 4-6 h, keine unnötigen Pausen. Angedacht sin so 60-80 km bei 1300-2000 hm. Mal sehen, was morgen dann aus dieser Zielvorgabe raus kommt.


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> Wasn mim Audo?



Unverändert. Habe aber das Fremdbasteln über meine Kontaktperson initiiert.  Hoffe, dass ich so lange ohne Rückwärtsgang auskomme und die Schaltung sich nicht zu oft wieder aushängt. Bisher hält es seit gestern Abend...


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Wpp seien Dir aber gegönnt.
> Was macht die Hütt? Fertisch?????
> Bin grad bei mir am Keller streiche.- Pfui deibel



ist ja sehr gönnerhaft, mit mehr als 1000 punkten vorsprung deinerseits ...  

hütt ist soweit feddisch, dass man drin wohne kann. keller muß noch teilw. gefliest und laminiert werden. anstrich fehlt da auch noch größtenteils.
und aus den aussenanlagen läßt sich derzeit am einfachsten ein dirtpark schaufeln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. März 2007)

ohne Rückwärtsgang könnte ich nirgends parken


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ohne Rückwärtsgang könnte ich nirgends parken



Ist eine Frage der Planung, solltest halt vorwärts ein- und ausparken können, oder bergauf einparken, damit man erstmal herausrollen kann, oder so einparken, dass man das Auto rausschieben kann. Siehst Du, gibt schon `ne menge Möglichkeiten...


----------



## arkonis (12. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sach blos des soll schon fertisch sein???? ich dachte da kommt noch was!
> 
> @gerd: pn beantworten.




ich glaub ich hab dich heute gesehen, auf der Farbenstrasse hinter ner Radlerin in rot/schwarz.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist eine Frage der Planung, solltest halt vorwärts ein- und ausparken können...



genau da liegt (noch) mein Problem...


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> genau da liegt (noch) mein Problem...



Ich meinte eine Gelegenheit, bei der Du ganz einfach vorwärts rein und raus kommst. Klar, ist selten...


----------



## arkonis (12. März 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2007)

@Arachne: Nix Eduro, Auto besser!


----------



## Arachne (12. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: Nix Eduro, Auto besser!



Für `ne Enduro würde ich mich weiterverschulden, aber für ein Auto...


----------



## arkonis (12. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für `ne Enduro würde ich mich weiterverschulden, aber für ein Auto...



such dir ein Dealer ohne Zinsen


----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

Szervusz zusammen.

So, Rucksack für morgen ist gepackt. Mal sehen wo es mich nach Verlassen des Labors so hin verschlägt. Werd es nicht übertreiben aber so zwo Stündchen irgendwo rumcruisen ... hach das wird fein.


----------



## arkonis (12. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Szervusz zusammen.
> 
> So, Rucksack für morgen ist gepackt. Mal sehen wo es mich nach Verlassen des Labors so hin verschlägt. Werd es nicht übertreiben aber so zwo Stündchen irgendwo rumcruisen ... hach das wird fein.



morgen bin ich wieder im IP unterwegs, auf der Südseite, danach hab ich auch vor ne Runde zu drehen


----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> morgen bin ich wieder im IP unterwegs, auf der Südseite, danach hab ich auch vor ne Runde zu drehen


 
Soso ... hmmm auch nicht schlecht. Wie gesagt, wollte so mal gemütlich Richtung Königstein rauf und dann mal sehen wie es weitergeht. Hängt davon ab, wann ich raus komm und wieviel Tageslicht bleibt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> such dir ein Dealer ohne Zinsen



Ein Darlehen von der lieben Frau Mutter z.b. 

Ich werd mich mal verabschieden, gute Nacht alle zsammen


----------



## arkonis (12. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Soso ... hmmm auch nicht schlecht. Wie gesagt, wollte so mal gemütlich Richtung Königstein rauf und dann mal sehen wie es weitergeht. Hängt davon ab, wann ich raus komm und wieviel Tageslicht bleibt



ich werde wohl nur mal reinschaun und dann wieder gehen, so um 12-13 Uhr bin ich dann fertig.


----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich werde wohl nur mal reinschaun und dann wieder gehen, so um 12-13 Uhr bin ich dann fertig.


 
Da erwache ich grade vom Mittagsschlaf  Wie mein Vater immer sagt "Ein guter Laborant geht um 11:00 zu Tisch, damit er um 12:00 Mittag machen kann"

Ich werd wohl erst 1500 starten


----------



## caroka (12. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist eine Frage der Planung, solltest halt vorwärts ein- und ausparken können, oder bergauf einparken, damit man erstmal herausrollen kann, oder so einparken, dass man das Auto rausschieben kann. Siehst Du, gibt schon `ne menge Möglichkeiten...



Es gibt immer eine Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (12. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Da erwache ich grade vom Mittagsschlaf  Wie mein Vater immer sagt "Ein guter Laborant geht um 11:00 zu Tisch, damit er um 12:00 Mittag machen kann"
> 
> Ich werd wohl erst 1500 starten



beinahe hätte wir euren Betrieb aufgekauft  den Abnahmemengen nach zu Urteilen scheint ihr ganz fleißig...13 Uhr passt ganz gut da ich vorher noch zu Tisch gehen kann


----------



## Maggo (12. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab dich heute gesehen, auf der Farbenstrasse hinter ner Radlerin in rot/schwarz.



das kann ich gewesen sein, allerdings war der vor mir ein er un dauch schon sehr alt.


----------



## arkonis (12. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das kann ich gewesen sein, allerdings war der vor mir ein er un dauch schon sehr alt.



kann sein, bin auch ohne Brille gefahren.


----------



## Frank (12. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> beinahe hätte wir euren Betrieb aufgekauft  den Abnahmemengen nach zu Urteilen scheint ihr ganz fleißig...13 Uhr passt ganz gut da ich vorher noch zu Tisch gehen kann


 
Arbeitest du bei Celanese? Jo wir haben die letzten Wochen immer mal technische Probleme gehabt, aber bei unserer Fahrweise der Anlage ist das derzeit als normal zu betrachten  Aber solange es flutscht, dann muss halt auch Vina her und was sonst noch so anfällt.

Nun denn, ich geh inne Heia. Bis morsche Mädelz !


----------



## Lucafabian (12. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für `ne Enduro würde ich mich weiterverschulden, aber für ein Auto...



Schulden machen ist doof, die holen dich irgendwann ein und wehe dem sie überholen dich  

Lass das unsren Staat machen, das ist das einzige was er gut kann


----------



## Frank (13. März 2007)

Mooooorrrsche! So ich radel mal los *bibber*


----------



## Tub123 (13. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am letzten längeren Anstieg überholte mich da sowas weißhaariges.  Unverschämt dachte ich und bin daneben geblieben. Aber nur mit hängen und würgen, ich hatte permanent über 170 Puls... Zum Glück wollte er dann auf seine Kumpels warten! Puuuuhhh...



Hi Arachne,
fuhr dieser Typ ein Stevens M9 und hatte so´n rot/weißes Trikot und roten Helm? 

Grüße Tub


----------



## Frank (13. März 2007)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnerte, wurde was von einem Specialized erzählt das er gefahren haben soll bevor ihn Arachne in den Wald geworfen hat.


----------



## caroka (13. März 2007)

Guden,

wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue.......mal sehen wann ich hier heute weg komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. März 2007)

auch gude,

auch wenn ich mir das wetter so anschaue.....


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2007)

Tub123 schrieb:


> Hi Arachne,
> fuhr dieser Typ ein Stevens M9 und hatte so´n rot/weißes Trikot und roten Helm?
> 
> Grüße Tub



Moje und hallo Tub,

wie Frank schon erwähnte, fuhr er ein Specialized. Ich glaube, einen Stumpjumper aus Carbon. Einer seiner Kumpels war wohl sein Sohn.  Erinnere mich noch an eine quietschgelbe Trinkflasche.


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnerte, wurde was von einem Specialized erzählt das er gefahren haben soll bevor ihn Arachne in den Wald geworfen hat.



Pschschscht!


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guden,
> 
> wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue.......mal sehen wann ich hier heute weg komme.





Maggo schrieb:


> auch gude,
> 
> auch wenn ich mir das wetter so anschaue.....


----------



## Frank (13. März 2007)

... wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue, könnte ich kotzen das ich hier hocken muss.


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kann leider wieder nicht dabei sein, weil wir heute einen gigantischen Präsentauftrag von einem großen Autobauer aus Stuttgart (nein, nicht Porsche  ) rein bekommen haben, der Freitag früh um 9 Uhr raus muß. Da die Ware erst morgen im Laufe des Tages eintrudelt, kann erst ab Donnerstag gepackt werden. Werd wahrscheinlich dann bei Kaiserwetter um die 12 Stunden täglich a******* müssen.
> 
> Morgen hab ich aber auch fast frei und werde nach dem morgentlichen Besuch an der Uni einen XXL-Taunustour machen. Start wohl zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr etwa bei mir, Tempo nicht ganz langsam, Netto-Fahrzeit 4-6 h, keine unnötigen Pausen. Angedacht sin so 60-80 km bei 1300-2000 hm. Mal sehen, was morgen dann aus dieser Zielvorgabe raus kommt.



Hmhmhmm, dass hat zwar ziemlich gekribbelt, wäre mir im Moment aber leider zu heftig. Ich bin diese langen Touren noch nicht gewöhnt und mir steckt noch der Sonntag in den Knochen...  Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß bei dem Traumwetter! 

Ich werde wohl erstmal einiges, was es hier am Fuße des Hochtaunushangs an Trails gibt (Falkenstein, Kocherfels, Viktoriatempel, Hühnerberg, Roter Born, Marmorstein, Weberpfad) abklappern und schauen, wie es mir dann geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. März 2007)

Platz 50 ist mittlerweile 37 Punkte über TP1...   Haben die jetzt alle Urlaub???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmhmhmm, dass hat zwar ziemlich gekribbelt, wäre mir im Moment aber leider zu heftig. Ich bin diese langen Touren noch nicht gewöhnt und mir steckt noch der Sonntag in den Knochen...  Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß bei dem Traumwetter!
> 
> Ich werde wohl erstmal einiges, was es hier am Fuße des Hochtaunushangs an Trails gibt (Falkenstein, Kocherfels, Viktoriatempel, Hühnerberg, Roter Born, Marmorstein, Weberpfad) abklappern und schauen, wie es mir dann geht.


Vielleicht fährt man sich dabei ja später über´n Weg. Werde sicher auch ein- zwei Abfahrten am Altkönig machen.
Ich fahr in letzter Zeit extra so lang, um die Kondition weiter zu verbessern. Außerdem muß ich momentan so lange Einzeltouren machen, weil mir die Zeit für mehrere kurze Sachen einfach fehlt, wenn auf der A***** so viel los ist. Da is leider nichts mehr mit kurzer Feierabendrunde und zur A***** fahren überleg ich mir auch zweimal, wenn ich weiß, wie gerädert ich abends da raus komme.


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2007)

stellt euch net so an wege dem scheene wedder da drausse ...

so viel urlaub im jahr habt ihr eh net, um an alle schönweddertaache dehaam zu bleibe  
ich mach mir da kaanen kopp drum, es komme auch noch schönere tage wie heute und da bin ich dann dehaam  
hierzulande wird immer wegen dem wedder rumgejammert, aber generell haben wir tatsächlich 2/3 vom jahr zumindest trockenes wetter ! das belegt klar meine "zura*****radfahrstatistik"


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> wenn auf der A***** so viel los ist. Da is leider nichts mehr mit kurzer Feierabendrunde und zur *A***** *fahren überleg ich mir auch zweimal, wenn ich weiß, wie gerädert ich abends da raus komme.



net ausschreibe ...

wann a******* du denn überhaupt, wenn man mal fraache darf


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wann a******* du denn überhaupt, wenn man mal fraache darf


Normalerweise bin ich montags und mittwochs im Weinladen und dienstags und donnerstags früh jeweils an der Uni. Wenn im Weinladen Bedarf ist (wie halt jetzt), dann bin ich auch öfter da, wie diese Woche. Dann hab ich noch ab und zu Aufträge für ein geographisches Planungsbüro zu erledigen (zwei momentan), die ich mir meist auf freitags und dienstags lege, wenn Ortstermine anstehen. Alles leider eben sehr unregelmäßig. Mal kaum was zu tun und mal kommt alles auf einmal.   Von daher freu ich mich wahnsinnig drauf, wenn ich dieses f****** Studium rum hab und endlich einer einigermaßen geregelten Beschäftigung nachgehen kann!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Platz 50 ist mittlerweile 37 Punkte über TP1...   Haben die jetzt alle Urlaub???



Erstmal einen wunderschönen guten Morgen aus Langen.

Is natürlich ne dumme Sache das die 50ten soweit vor uns sind, aber wenn wir immer soviel wie die letzten 2 Tage gefahren wären würde es das Problem nicht geben. 
Insofern können nicht alle im Urlaub sein


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Erstmal einen wunderschönen guten Morgen aus Langen.
> 
> Is natürlich ne dumme Sache das die 50ten soweit vor uns sind, aber wenn wir immer soviel wie die letzten 2 Tage gefahren wären würde es das Problem nicht geben.
> Insofern können nicht alle im Urlaub sein


 

Moin zusammmmmmmme !!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2007)

Moin Frank,
bist im Geschäft oder erholst Du dich noch beim Kellerstreichen?


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Frank,
> bist im Geschäft oder erholst Du dich noch beim Kellerstreichen?


 

Kellerstreichen= Nachtarbeit


----------



## Frank (13. März 2007)

Bekommst da auch Nachtzuschlag wenigstens?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Bekommst da auch Nachtzuschlag wenigstens?


 
.....de Nachtzuschlag is die Morgens Zeit zum Biken, aber besser so rum wie  nachts biken und morgens streichen, oder ??


----------



## Frank (13. März 2007)

Solange du nachts dann ned noch etwas heimlich im Keller streicheLst  

Mir reicht es, morgens die geschmeidigen 7,7 km bergab zur A**** zu düsen


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Mir reicht es, morgens die geschmeidigen 7,7 km bergab zur A**** zu düsen



und der Rückweg?


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2007)

der rückweg ist doch bei dem wetter und den temperaturen ein genuß  

nur der hinweg bei der morgendlichen saukälte und im dunkeln ist nur was für die harten, auch wenns bergab geht ...


----------



## Frank (13. März 2007)

Was mich eher annervt als Dunkelheit und Temperaturen, ist, das man dafür haufenweise Zeug im Rucksack mitschleifen muss das man dann nachmittags nicht mehr braucht.

Die 7,7 km werden heute nachmittag auf ca. 30 km ausgedehnt glaub ich. Das Wetter ist einfach zu geil, auch wenn ich hundemüde bin.


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2007)

geht mir ja genauso. komplette winterausstattung morgens, und mittags dann die kurzversion. dafür dann halt nen gut gefüllten rucksack. regenklamotten sind da ja standardmäßig auch noch mit drin ...


----------



## Frank (13. März 2007)

Voller Rucksack stärkt angeblich die Rückenmuskulatur und begünstigt Konditionsentwicklung beim Bergauffahren.

Ich sag : es ist *******!


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2007)

ich mag keinen rucksack aufm buckel ...
hab ein gepäckträgerschloss von trelock. da pack ich dann den rucksack drauf.
ist natürlich nix fürs gelände, aber fahr ja auch nur asphalt und schotter bis nach hause.
dann wird nach kurzer pause üblicherweise das bike gewechselt und weiter gehts ...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2007)

will in zwei Wochen in den Snowboardurlaub, jetzt im moment hats 10° auf dem Berg  Ob ich statt den Skiklamotten dieses Jahr ausnahmsweise mal die Tauchausrüstung, zumindest den Neoprenanzug, mitnehmen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> will in zwei Wochen in den Snowboardurlaub, jetzt im moment hats 10° auf dem Berg  Ob ich statt den Skiklamotten dieses Jahr ausnahmsweise mal die Tauchausrüstung, zumindest den Neoprenanzug, mitnehmen soll


 

Wer wird denn nun übermorgen mit dabei sein???


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Seid Ihr allle im Wald???


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Haaaloooooo????


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Hallo, keiner da??


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Ihr sittz sicher nur da und wartet auf die magische Zahl und seid ganz nervös


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Das Wetter ......... einfach himmlisch  ..... und als Belohnung A......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Soll ich die ganz Seid allein beschreiwe???


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Hi Caro, bist doch online


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Caro??


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Caro ?


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Caro?


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Caro


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Caro???????


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

19000


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 19000


Ein blindes Huhn trinkt auch mal nen Korn


----------



## caroka (13. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 19000



Jetzt bin ich da. Leider zu spät.  Hab gerade ein bisschen sauber gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Seid Ihr allle im Wald???



Ich war im Wald und habe jetzt die Kinder bekocht und jetzt geht es wieder raus.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2007)

Zu spät, so en Kram 



@Frank:  für die 19000.  Ich kann erst morgen sagen ob das bei mir klappt, z.Z. sieht es wieder schlechter aus


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ein blindes Huhn trinkt auch mal nen Korn



sack


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2007)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooochhhhh eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendloooooooooooooooossss laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanggggggggeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 48 minuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuten


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooochhhhh eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendloooooooooooooooossss laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanggggggggeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 48 minuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuten



die letzten ziehn sich immer, gelle


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 19000


Uff amal is die Sonn drausse noch stärker es werd sommer und ich bin hier an de a..... bis zum awend


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2007)

wie Kaugummi 
un mer will ach nix neues mehr anfange!

Heud is es awer besonners schlimm, wenn ich aus em Fensder guck blend mich die Sonn, ein Garde weider steht irschend en Baum in voller Blüte. Mal abgesehe dadevon das des schon eischenartisch is das der Baum im Winter blühe tut, gibt des ganze doch e schee Bild ab und erweckt den Wunsch in mir auch endlich raus zu dürfen. Booooaaahhhhej noch 29 min.


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2007)

ich pack dann mal zusamme, fahr die kiste runner und lass euch in eurem elend alleine ...

ab nach hause


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2007)

@fux: 

nur noch 11min dann hab ichs auch hinter mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie Kaugummi
> un mer will ach nix neues mehr anfange!
> 
> Heud is es awer besonners schlimm, wenn ich aus em Fensder guck blend mich die Sonn, ein Garde weider steht irschend en Baum in voller Blüte. Mal abgesehe dadevon das des schon eischenartisch is das der Baum im Winter blühe tut, gibt des ganze doch e schee Bild ab und erweckt den Wunsch in mir auch endlich raus zu dürfen. Booooaaahhhhej noch 29 min.


 
Sei froh dess de kaan baum bist, da pisst dich aach kaaner aa.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. März 2007)

Ei gude wie!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Morgen hab ich aber auch fast frei und werde nach dem morgentlichen Besuch an der Uni einen XXL-Taunustour machen. Start wohl zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr etwa bei mir, Tempo nicht ganz langsam, Netto-Fahrzeit 4-6 h, keine unnötigen Pausen. Angedacht sin so 60-80 km bei 1300-2000 hm. Mal sehen, was morgen dann aus dieser Zielvorgabe raus kommt.


So! Bin wieder da, geduscht und mach mir gerade ein (alkfreies) After-Bike-Bierchen auf.   Das war heute die schönste, aber wahrscheinlich auch masochistischste Tour, die ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin. Traumwetter, kaum jemand im Wald, fast trockene Trails, maximal 16°, minimal 12°. Ging also alles mit kurzem Trikot und Ärmlingen. Nur bergab hab ich mir dann ´ne Weste gegönnt.
Den Vorgaben von gestern entsprechend war das Tempo bergauf relativ hoch, wobei am Ende der Druck konditionell bedingt etwas nachgelassen hat. Bergab und in der Ebene hab ich dann zwecks Erholung etwas langsamer gemacht. In Zahlen heißt das dann 60,2 km bei 1667 hm in 4:33. Puls 144/177. Bergauf hab ich dann auf meiner Teststrecke meine eigene Bestzeit um 1 1/2 Minuten verbessert und bergab bin ich u.a. endlich mal wieder die weiße Mauer und den Victoria-Trail gefahren. Als ich dann nach Hause kam, stand auch noch 97 kg auf der Waage, was eine Gewichtsabnahme von 5 kg innerhalb eines Monats entspricht.

Leut´, mir geht´s gut!


----------



## Frank (13. März 2007)

@Fuel : für dieses Gespamme sollte ich dir mindestens 10 Posts löschen!  

So, das war fein heute. Um 14:20 in Höchst los, rauf nach Königstein. Fuchstanz hatte ich dann doch keine Lust mehr, also runter durchn Wald nach Mammolshain und durch den Wald auf den Philosophenweg Richtung Kronberg, um die Chefin im Office abzuholen.







Im Wald mit Blick auf die Kronberger Burg  Die Reiterwege dort sind ein wenig siffig, aber was macht man nicht alles. Und da ich nicht so eine Mimose bin, der sein Rad nach dem CTF mit dem Hochdruckreiniger sauber macht ...  

Nun, dann ab in die Kronberger Altstadt zur Belohnung der heutigen Strapazen. Standesgerecht quasi.






Also das Eis da kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So! Bin wieder da, geduscht und mach mir gerade ein (alkfreies) After-Bike-Bierchen auf.  Das war heute die schönste, aber wahrscheinlich auch masochistischste Tour, die ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin. Traumwetter, kaum jemand im Wald, fast trockene Trails, maximal 16°, minimal 12°. Ging also alles mit kurzem Trikot und Ärmlingen. Nur bergab hab ich mir dann ´ne Weste gegönnt.
> Den Vorgaben von gestern entsprechend war das Tempo bergauf relativ hoch, wobei am Ende der Druck konditionell bedingt etwas nachgelassen hat. Bergab und in der Ebene hab ich dann zwecks Erholung etwas langsamer gemacht. In Zahlen heißt das dann 60,2 km bei 1667 hm in 4:33. Puls 144/177. Bergauf hab ich dann auf meiner Teststrecke meine eigene Bestzeit um 1 1/2 Minuten verbessert und bergab bin ich u.a. endlich mal wieder die weiße Mauer und den Victoria-Trail gefahren. Als ich dann nach Hause kam, stand auch noch 97 kg auf der Waage, was eine Gewichtsabnahme von 5 kg innerhalb eines Monats entspricht.
> 
> Leut´, mir geht´s gut!


...und dann is abnehmen auch noch erlaubtes Tuning.....da werden Deine Gegner nächste Saison ordentlich zittern dürfen.


----------



## Frank (13. März 2007)

@Kater = Respekt Alter!! Sauber Sach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> @Fuel : für dieses Gespamme sollte ich dir mindestens 10 Posts löschen!
> 
> So, das war fein heute. Um 14:20 in Höchst los, rauf nach Königstein. Fuchstanz hatte ich dann doch keine Lust mehr, also runter durchn Wald nach Mammolshain und durch den Wald auf den Philosophenweg Richtung Kronberg, um die Chefin im Office abzuholen.
> 
> ...


Wie so oft im Leben muss man sich selbst helfen, wenn keiner zur Stelle ist; wollt ja mit der Caro um die 19000 fighten awwer die hat ja gebutztd


----------



## Maggo (13. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So! Bin wieder da, geduscht und mach mir gerade ein (alkfreies) After-Bike-Bierchen auf.   Das war heute die schönste, aber wahrscheinlich auch masochistischste Tour, die ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin. Traumwetter, kaum jemand im Wald, fast trockene Trails, maximal 16°, minimal 12°. Ging also alles mit kurzem Trikot und Ärmlingen. Nur bergab hab ich mir dann ´ne Weste gegönnt.
> Den Vorgaben von gestern entsprechend war das Tempo bergauf relativ hoch, wobei am Ende der Druck konditionell bedingt etwas nachgelassen hat. Bergab und in der Ebene hab ich dann zwecks Erholung etwas langsamer gemacht. In Zahlen heißt das dann 60,2 km bei 1667 hm in 4:33. Puls 144/177. Bergauf hab ich dann auf meiner Teststrecke meine eigene Bestzeit um 1 1/2 Minuten verbessert und bergab bin ich u.a. endlich mal wieder die weiße Mauer und den Victoria-Trail gefahren. Als ich dann nach Hause kam, stand auch noch 97 kg auf der Waage, was eine Gewichtsabnahme von 5 kg innerhalb eines Monats entspricht.
> 
> Leut´, mir geht´s gut!



super werte leider fürs falsche team  im ernst top leistung für die man dich auch loben darf soll.....

ich komm auch grad zurück und um mich rum nix als frühlingsgefühle. unsere tour war vergleichsweise locker, obwohl ich jetzt auch krass platt bin. die uhr sagt: 4:30 78km 922hm av17.3km/h. zwischendurch haben wir in kurzen hosen  an der eisdiele halt gemacht und das ganze eher ruhig angehn lassen.


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Speiseeis im Quadrat


----------



## Maggo (13. März 2007)

unsers war abber größer....


----------



## Frank (13. März 2007)

Ach so ein erstes Eis des Jahres nach einer kleinen feinen Tour, was gibbet schöneres? Ok ein Erdinger. Aber man mußte ja noch a bisserl weiter fahren


----------



## Frank (13. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> unsers war abber größer....


 
Tze. Ich hatte drei Kugeln. Und aus einem feinen Kunststoffbecher. Da gehen sie hin, die Klimaprobleme!


----------



## Maggo (13. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ein Erdinger.......



:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: das zeug darf man seinem körper nicht antun, das ist ein fall für die staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## Frank (13. März 2007)

Heidenei, erst war das Eis größer und dann machste mir auch noch mein Lieblingsweizen madig? Das schreit nach ... nach was eigentlich? Ach macht doch was ihr wollt !


----------



## fUEL (13. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Tze. Ich hatte drei Kugeln. Und aus einem feinen Kunststoffbecher. Da gehen sie hin, die Klimaprobleme!


 

Solange das Eis keine blähende Wirkung auf Deinen Darm hat wird der Plastikbecher das einzige Problem bleiben 
aber hast ja durch Radfahren was zum Ausgleich getan


----------



## Maggo (13. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Heidenei, erst war das Eis größer und dann machste mir auch noch mein Lieblingsweizen madig? Das schreit nach ... nach was eigentlich? Ach macht doch was ihr wollt !



dein rad iss von ner tollen company  widder gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (13. März 2007)

so bin wieder da und gleich wieder weg. War doch nicht mit einer Mittagsrund e

ich habe mir heute überlegt die Aufkleber von meiner Gabel abzuziehen  Meinungen?


----------



## Maggo (13. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich habe mir heute überlegt die Aufkleber von meiner Gabel abzuziehen  Meinungen?



warum nicht? versuch macht klug.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2007)

@Maggo, Arachne u. Caro: Top Leistung 

Es Katersche hat sich auch nen  verdient


----------



## Frank (13. März 2007)

Gute Nacht allerseits, bin müüüüüüde. Morgen früh wieder eingemummelt runter nach Höchst dreschen. Aber dafür gehts dann morgen nachmittag freizügiger wieder nach Hause 

So long.


----------



## wissefux (13. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Gute Nacht allerseits, bin müüüüüüde. Morgen früh wieder eingemummelt runter nach Höchst dreschen. Aber dafür gehts dann morgen nachmittag freizügiger wieder nach Hause
> 
> So long.



würd ja auch gerne in die heia. aber muß noch mal an de airport jemand abhole ...

@kater : spitze, wir sind jetzt sogar 9.   
nur noch 300 bis platz 8


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kater : spitze, wir sind jetzt sogar 9.
> nur noch 300 bis platz 8


Na dann gib mal Gas!


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ein blindes Huhn trinkt auch mal nen Korn



 Gratulation!  Ich hoffe, Du hast es gebührend gefeiert!


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So! Bin wieder da, geduscht und mach mir gerade ein (alkfreies) After-Bike-Bierchen auf.   Das war heute die schönste, aber wahrscheinlich auch masochistischste Tour, die ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin. Traumwetter, kaum jemand im Wald, fast trockene Trails, maximal 16°, minimal 12°. Ging also alles mit kurzem Trikot und Ärmlingen. Nur bergab hab ich mir dann ´ne Weste gegönnt.
> Den Vorgaben von gestern entsprechend war das Tempo bergauf relativ hoch, wobei am Ende der Druck konditionell bedingt etwas nachgelassen hat. Bergab und in der Ebene hab ich dann zwecks Erholung etwas langsamer gemacht. In Zahlen heißt das dann 60,2 km bei 1667 hm in 4:33. Puls 144/177. Bergauf hab ich dann auf meiner Teststrecke meine eigene Bestzeit um 1 1/2 Minuten verbessert und bergab bin ich u.a. endlich mal wieder die weiße Mauer und den Victoria-Trail gefahren. Als ich dann nach Hause kam, stand auch noch 97 kg auf der Waage, was eine Gewichtsabnahme von 5 kg innerhalb eines Monats entspricht.
> 
> Leut´, mir geht´s gut!



Super!  Sowohl für die Tour, als auch für die 5kg. Ich schaffe es selbst wenn ich mal will nicht unter 80kg und liege meist nur zwei drüber...


----------



## habkeinnick (13. März 2007)

gude leude...bin heute mal wieder im dunklen gefahren. nach dem sonntag hab ich ganz locker gemacht und so sieht es dann auch aus -> 48,8 km, 2:48 Fahrzeit, läppische 540 hm und nen 16,6 schnitt.

auch wenn die beine nach 5 minuten schon schwerer wurden  hat es tierisch spaß gemacht. jetzt nur noch dran bleiben...

prima heute waren ja alle schö fleisig biken  und hut ab schwarzer kater...hast es dir ja ordentlich gegeben. doppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. März 2007)

TP1 ist auf 49!


----------



## Arachne (13. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude leude...bin heute mal wieder im dunklen gefahren. nach dem sonntag hab ich ganz locker gemacht und so sieht es dann auch aus -> 48,8 km, 2:48 Fahrzeit, läppische 540 hm und nen 16,6 schnitt.
> 
> auch wenn die beine nach 5 minuten schon schwerer wurden  hat es tierisch spaß gemacht. jetzt nur noch dran bleiben...
> 
> prima heute waren ja alle schö fleisig biken  und hut ab schwarzer kater...hast es dir ja ordentlich gegeben. doppel



Einerseits finde ich toll, dass Du wieder gefahren bist! Eiinen Schnitt von 16,6km/h finde ich auch gar nicht so läppisch!  Andererseits hatte das heutige Wetter zu etwas anderem als Nightride eingeladen...


----------



## habkeinnick (13. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Einerseits finde ich toll, dass Du wieder gefahren bist! Eiinen Schnitt von 16,6km/h finde ich auch gar nicht so läppisch!  Andererseits hatte das heutige Wetter zu etwas anderem als Nightride eingeladen...



nee der schnitt war ja auch ok. nur halt kaum höhenmeter. war halt ne flachland-tour *lachweg*

klar hätte ich heute auch bei sonne biken können, aber 1. war heute a******n angesagt und 2. wollte ich mit thorsten fahren und der war erst um 18 uhr daheim.


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Muß ein Kundentermin gewesen sein, sonst scha**** Du ja eh erst, wenn es stockfinster ist.  Das mit Thorsten ist natürlich ein Argument. Ich fand es heute auch total schön heute mit caroka und Maggo zu fahren und zu pausieren!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. März 2007)

Moin


----------



## habkeinnick (14. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin



moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. März 2007)

GN8

und euch plauschern später natürlich einen guten morgen


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Na dann gib mal Gas!



reichen 4 punkte erstmal   

moin und gruß aus d597 im iph


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Moin aus E513 Mowiol im IPH !

Bin etwas später los heute, hatte keine Lust aufzustehen. Dafür wurde es schon langsam hell, das ist doch gleich etwas Anderes


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Gerade aus dem Bett gefallen...  Heute Morgen muß es etwas wärmer als die letzten Tage sein. Die Feuchtigkeit auf dem Anbaudach ist nicht gefroren.


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Moin aus E513 Mowiol im IPH !
> 
> Bin etwas später los heute, hatte keine Lust aufzustehen. Dafür wurde es schon langsam hell, das ist doch gleich etwas Anderes



wenn ich ein fenster nach süden hätte, könnten wir uns vielleicht 

kaum hat man sich an etwas helligkeit am morgen gewöhnt, kommt die zeitumstellung und man fährt wieder im dunkeln rum ...

aber mir ist die helligkeit abends letztendlich viel lieber


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Gerade aus dem Bett gefallen...  Heute Morgen muß es etwas wärmer als die letzten Tage sein. Die Feuchtigkeit auf dem Anbaudach ist nicht gefroren.



iph tor west meldet aktuell : 5,480 °C

mir war auch gleich wärmer heut früh, allerdings ist das immer noch zu kalt für mich, um ohne ohrwärmer und ohne handschuhe zu fahren.

man darf ja den windchill nicht vergessen. der effekt durch fahrtwind wirkt sich eigentlich immer temperaturmindernd aus


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> iph tor west meldet aktuell : 5,480 °C
> 
> mir war auch gleich wärmer heut früh, allerdings ist das immer noch zu kalt für mich, um ohne ohrwärmer und ohne handschuhe zu fahren.
> 
> man darf ja den windchill nicht vergessen. der effekt durch fahrtwind wirkt sich eigentlich immer temperaturmindernd aus



Aha, danke.

Ohne Handschuhe fahre ich in der Regel gar nicht. Würde mich richtig nackt fühlen. Aber Du meinst wahrscheinlich lange Handschuhe!?

Der Wind ist entscheidend, aber auch die Luftfeuchtigkeit. Im Rheingau ist es ja meist etwas wärmer. Wenn dort in der Vergangenheit abends jedoch Nebel aufgekommen ist, empfand ich es wesentlich kühler, als hier am Taunus.


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Also ich hab hier Fenster, die nach Norden und Osten rausgehen, mach du mal einen spontanen Wanddurchbruch 

Ich fahre IMMER mit Handschuhen, den Helm laß ich aber oft liegen. Paradox ich weiß. Naja wenn ich nur Gelände fahre, dann hab ich auch die Eierschale aufm Kopp. Ach nee das war ja Calimero.

Jaja der Windchill. Alles unter 10° ist doch etwas frisch, gerade wenn es noch duster ist. 

Wann wird die doofe Uhr eigentlich umgestellt?


----------



## caroka (14. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8
> 
> und euch plauschern später natürlich einen guten morgen


Guden,

mir tut heute mein Allerwertester ganz schön weh. Bin gestern in Jeans zur Oma gefahren. Das geht irgendwie nicht mehr. 

Die Tour gestern mit Maggo und Arachne war super. Manchmal hatte ich das Gefühl als würden die Oberschenkel platzen.  
Wir haben uns am Türmchen in Hofheim verabschiedet und da haben wir uns über die "Hofheimer Runden" ausgetauscht und sie herbeigesehnt.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
NI meldet 6,4 grad um 7:40 


...und ich kann wieder nicht mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit weil ich nach Köln zum Kunden muß. Morgen kann ichs ja nochmal vesuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Die Tour gestern mit Maggo und Arachne war super. Manchmal hatte ich das Gefühl als würden die Oberschenkel platzen.


Typisch: Muß den Jungs zeigen, wo`s kräftemäßig langgeht und sich dann beschweren... 


caroka schrieb:


> Wir haben uns am Türmchen in Hofheim verabschiedet und da haben wir uns über die "Hofheimer Runden" ausgetauscht und sie herbeigesehnt.


Ja, wann geht das eigentlich wieder los? Nach der Zeitumstellung?


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> NI meldet 6,4 grad um 7:40
> 
> 
> ...und ich kann wieder nicht mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit weil ich nach Köln zum Kunden muß. Morgen kann ichs ja nochmal vesuchen.



Mußt Du da Material mitnehmen, mit dem Auto fahren?


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Also wenn es wieder Runden ab "Türmchen" gibt, bin ich auch bei. Ich mampf da immer meine ChampignonRahmSchnitzemitBratkartoffeln - aber das macht halt auch nur richtig Spaß, wenn man dabei draußen sitzen kann.


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2007)

aufm bike fahr ich eigentlich immer mit handschuhen (dünne sommerhandschuhe sind mir aber deutlich lieber als winterhandschuhe). ohne würde es nämlich bei diesem schweißtreibenden sport bei mir ziemlich schnell recht glitschig am lenker werden. und das ist im gelände nicht wirklich vorteilhaft ...

auf dem rad fahr ich ab ca. 8°C ohne handschuhe (z.z. brauche ich aber noch die dicken winterhandschuhe). ins schwitzen komm ich auf dem heimweg zwar auch immer, aber nach gut 30 min ist ja erst mal pause oder fertig ... nach so kurzer zeit sind die hände noch nicht feucht


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2007)

zeitumstellung : 24.3./25.3


----------



## caroka (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Typisch: Muß den Jungs zeigen, wo`s kräftemäßig langgeht und sich dann beschweren...


Wer ist denn immer vorne gefahren und hat Tempo gemacht. Ich denke da nur an die Strecke nach Kriftel....oder hoch zu den Burgen....oder.....
Maggo, sag auch mal was. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, wann geht das eigentlich wieder los? Nach der Zeitumstellung?


Schade, dass ich da so selten  dabei sein kann.


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wer ist denn immer vorne gefahren und hat Tempo gemacht. Ich denke da nur an die Strecke nach Kriftel....oder hoch zu den Burgen....oder.....
> ...



Zu den Burgen hoch war nur, weil mir das Gleichgewicht fehlt langsamer zu fashren. 

Und wenn ihr mich z.B. Richtung Kriftel durch kurzes Überholen am Berg quasi "anschiebt", dann aber mit dem Treten quasi aufhört, macht ihr mich fertig, nicht umgekehrt!  So!


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zu den Burgen hoch war nur, weil mir das Gleichgewicht fehlt langsamer zu fashren.
> 
> Und wenn ihr mich z.B. Richtung Kriftel durch kurzes Überholen am Berg quasi "anschiebt", dann aber mit dem Treten quasi aufhört, macht ihr mich fertig, nicht umgekehrt!  So!



genau


----------



## caroka (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zu den Burgen hoch war nur, weil mir das Gleichgewicht fehlt langsamer zu fashren.
> 
> Und wenn ihr mich z.B. Richtung Kriftel durch kurzes Überholen am Berg quasi "anschiebt", dann aber mit dem Treten quasi aufhört, macht ihr mich fertig, nicht umgekehrt!  So!



  



wissefux schrieb:


> genau


Und Du hälst Dich da raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Ich geh planschen...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mußt Du da Material mitnehmen, mit dem Auto fahren?



Weniger Material aber einen der dort arbeitet muß ich mitnehmen. Ich werd mich heute mal ganz auf labbern konzentrieren, das kann ich eh am besten


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Und Du hälst Dich da raus.


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich geh planschen...



genau


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich geh planschen...



Vergess das Quitscherentschen nicht mitzunehmen


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wer ist denn immer vorne gefahren und hat Tempo gemacht. Ich denke da nur an die Strecke nach Kriftel....oder hoch zu den Burgen....oder.....
> Maggo, sag auch mal was.
> 
> 
> Schade, dass ich da so selten  dabei sein kann.



zu den burgen hoch war ich immer letzter. 

heut früh auf dem weg zur a***** wars recht frisch, aber was tut man nicht alles für so ein paar pünktchen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vergess das Quitscherentschen nicht mitzunehmen



 immer dabei!


----------



## fUEL (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aha, danke.
> 
> Ohne Handschuhe fahre ich in der Regel gar nicht. Würde mich richtig nackt fühlen. Aber Du meinst wahrscheinlich lange Handschuhe!?
> 
> Der Wind ist entscheidend, aber auch die Luftfeuchtigkeit. Im Rheingau ist es ja meist etwas wärmer. Wenn dort in der Vergangenheit abends jedoch Nebel aufgekommen ist, empfand ich es wesentlich kühler, als hier am Taunus.


Da bin ich aber froh, daß ich dich schon mal vorm "Nacktsein" bewahren konnte. 8 mit de Leihhandschuh


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zu den burgen hoch war ich immer letzter.
> 
> heut früh auf dem weg zur a***** wars recht frisch, aber was tut man nicht alles für so ein paar pünktchen.....



 Whow!

In dem Fall würde ich es groß schreiben.


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber froh, daß ich dich schon mal vorm "Nacktsein" bewahren konnte. 8 mit de Leihhandschuh



Genau, ich war da (in Kreuznach) super froh!


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow!
> 
> In dem Fall würde ich es groß schreiben.



was würdste groß schreiben?


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was würdste groß schreiben?



A*****; ich hatte Deine Änderungsbegründung als Frage interpretiert.


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> A*****; ich hatte Deine Änderungsbegründung als Frage interpretiert.



ich verstehe mal wieder nur bahnhof. erklärste mir dann demnächst bei nem winterpokalheidelbeerbecher...... 

ich schreibe übrigens alles klein, warum sollte ich dann ausgerechnet das "A" wort hervorheben?


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Maggo hat das böse Wort ausgeschrieben und ich hab die *** reingesetzt.


----------



## caroka (14. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zu den burgen hoch war ich immer letzter.


Das sollst Du nicht schreiben. Du sollst mir recht geben oder sach einfach nix.


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> 
> Maggo hat das böse Wort ausgeschrieben und ich hab die *** reingesetzt.



tausend dank.....ich hab jetzt auch den schlauch gesehen und bin mal nen halben meter nach links gegangen und schon läufts wieder.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Heutige gute Tat also erledigt *abhak*


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das sollst Du nicht schreiben. Du sollst mir recht geben oder sach einfach nix.



liebste caro,

jedes gesprochene oder geschriebene wort deinerseits entspricht nichts als der wahrheit. mehr sag ich nicht.


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> liebste caro,
> 
> jedes gesprochene oder geschriebene wort deinerseits entspricht nichts als der wahrheit. mehr sag ich nicht.



schleimer


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schleimer



ich spreche nichts als die wahrheit.


----------



## caroka (14. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schleimer



Ich fand das schön.


----------



## caroka (14. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich spreche nichts als die wahrheit.



Genau


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2007)

ich glaub da eher dem gerd seiner ausführung


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub da eher dem gerd seiner ausführung



wie war die noch gleich??


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> 
> Maggo hat das böse Wort ausgeschrieben und ich hab die *** reingesetzt.



Hatte eben erst gesehen, dass Du es geändert hattest! 

@Maggo: Bleibt es trotzdem beim Spaghettieis mit Schokosoße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Wißt ihr was, v.a. nach solchen Besprechungen wie eben, merke ich wie wichtig eure Beiträge für mein Wohlbefinden sind!!!   Mit ein wenig lachen geht alles gleich schon wieder viel besser!


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hatte eben erst gesehen, dass Du es geändert hattest!
> 
> @Maggo: Bleibt es trotzdem beim Spaghettieis mit Schokosoße?



klar, plauschen wir halt über irgendwas anderes.


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wißt ihr was, v.a. nach solchen Besprechungen wie eben, merke ich wie wichtig eure Beiträge für mein Wohlbefinden sind!!!   Mit ein wenig lachen geht alles gleich schon wieder viel besser!



meeting mit scheffe???schlimm???


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2007)




----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hatte eben erst gesehen, dass Du es geändert hattest!
> 
> @Maggo: Bleibt es trotzdem beim Spaghettieis mit Schokosoße?



Wann und wo???!!!


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meeting mit scheffe???schlimm???



Meeting mit zwei Chefs (einer davon meiner) und noch `nem Sachbearbeiter. Nicht wirklich schlimm, aber kompliziert. Prinzipiell geht es um die Klimaanlage unseres Serverraums. Die war vorgestern mal wieder ausgefallen. Gebaut worden ist sie unter Leitung des HBM von der Fa. K. Eine Wartung wurde vom HI mit der Firma V. vereinbart. Jetzt wurde ein Gerät durch Firma V getauscht und das HBM meint, dadurch ist die Gewährleistung durch die Fa. K. erloschen. Verkompliziert wird das ganze dadurch, das wir das Gerät kauften, da damals das HI kein Geld mehr hatte und nun das HI nichts mehr investieren darf, da die ehemals landeseigene Liegenschaft verkauft und angemietet wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. März 2007)

morsche....


----------



## habkeinnick (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: Bleibt es trotzdem beim Spaghettieis mit Schokosoße?



bei sowas wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

ich mach jetzt erstmal feierabend für heute....bis nachher.


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wann und wo???!!!



fast jederzeit in der Eisdiele Deines Vertrauens!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> fast jederzeit in der Eisdiele Deines Vertrauens!



Ich wüsste da eine in Paris............................. 
Nun geht es in die Residence mittag essen, dann Leonard zum Klavierunterricht bringen, während des selbigen neeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt ins Cafe und heute Abend, wenn denn mein Internet noch funzen sollte, sprechen wir über Kettenblätter


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich wüsste da eine in Paris.............................
> Nun geht es in die Residence mittag essen, dann Leonard zum Klavierunterricht bringen, während des selbigen neeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt ins Cafe und heute Abend, wenn denn mein Internet noch funzen sollte, sprechen wir über Kettenblätter



Mit Residence und hin und her erinnert mich an den Spruch, den ein Kumpel vor Jahren auf seinem Anrufbeantworter hatte:

"Hallo, hier ist Oliver Schulz. Ich befinde mich gerade im Westflügel meiner Villa und mein Butler hat Urlaub. Bis ich ans Telefon kommen kann, hätten Sie längst aufgelegt."



Klassiker.


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich wüsste da eine in Paris.............................
> Nun geht es in die Residence mittag essen, dann Leonard zum Klavierunterricht bringen, während des selbigen neeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt ins Cafe und heute Abend, wenn denn mein Internet noch funzen sollte, sprechen wir über Kettenblätter



Habe vorhin mal bei Cycle-Planet gefragt: Die haben die von T.A. Er meint die würden etwas länger halten. Die Abstände der Kettenblätter zueinander haben sich angeblich auch bei der XTR nicht geändert. Doch XTR?


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Ach der Thorsten vom CyclePlanet ... 

So ich strampel demnächst mal nach Hause, muss noch einkaufen dann. Für mehr reicht es heute nicht mehr, Beine sind müde. Eigentlich nicht nur die Beine. Hm. 

Ob das morgen mittag was wird, ich weiß ja nicht ... hätte ja schon Bock mal endlich wieder aufm Plateau zu surfen aber ob ich das pack?


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ach der Thorsten vom CyclePlanet ...
> 
> So ich strampel demnächst mal nach Hause, muss noch einkaufen dann. Für mehr reicht es heute nicht mehr, Beine sind müde. Eigentlich nicht nur die Beine. Hm.
> 
> Ob das morgen mittag was wird, ich weiß ja nicht ... hätte ja schon Bock mal endlich wieder aufm Plateau zu surfen aber ob ich das pack?



da sinn schon ganz andere hochgekommen.....


ich bin wieder da, hab aber glaub ich nochmal lust auf ne kleine runde.


----------



## caroka (14. März 2007)

Ich fahr heute nur noch die Kleine ins Training. Ansonsten gönne ich meinem Allerwertesten mal 'ne Pause.
Und bin wieder weg.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fahr heute nur noch die Kleine ins Training. Ansonsten gönne ich meinem Allerwertesten mal 'ne Pause.
> Und bin wieder weg.....



Hoffentlich nicht in Jeans...


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da sinn schon ganz andere hochgekommen.....
> 
> 
> ich bin wieder da, hab aber glaub ich nochmal lust auf ne kleine runde.



 Du Tier!


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Najo, ich werd heute abend das Bike ins Auto packen und Verpflegung und Helmchen mitnehmen für morgen. 

Weiß halt noch nicht, ob ich morgen überhaupt früher gehen kann. Und mein Knie macht heute auch etwas Zicken, kann aber auch sein das es bereits den Wetterumschwung vom Sonntag merkt 

Ich fahr mal einkaufen.


----------



## fUEL (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du Tier!


 

Wo is eigentdlich de Wüstdefux??

Macht der Bikepunkte im Trainingslager ????

Morgen mittag muss ich hier raus - dieses Irrenhaus - glaub ich werd nicht sehr kommunikativ sein, sondern will nur mei ruh und e schee Tour fahren , fernab von Geschäft und Frauen-


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wo is eigentdlich de Wüstdefux??
> 
> Macht der Bikepunkte im Trainingslager ????
> 
> Morgen mittag muss ich hier raus - dieses Irrenhaus - glaub ich werd nicht sehr kommunikativ sein, sondern will nur mei ruh und e schee Tour fahren , fernab von Geschäft und Frauen-



der wüste Fux - äh, Wüstenfux ist auf La Palma, macht da zwar tatsächlich bei einem MTB-Marathon mit, hat aber auch seine Frau dabei. Punkte also bestimmt, aber mal schaun, wie viele.

Fährt der Lugga morgen mit? Oder konnte er wegen seines Köln-Termins noch nicht Bescheid geben?


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Morgen mittag muss ich hier raus - dieses Irrenhaus - glaub ich werd nicht sehr kommunikativ sein, sondern will nur mei ruh und e schee Tour fahren , fernab von Geschäft und Frauen-


 
Willst morgen mittach lieba alleine sein? Dann bleib ich Schwätzer lieber im Labor  Bevor du mich irgendwo runterschubst ... 

Boah ich hab Hunger. Könnte ja eischendlich ma widder ins Türmche gehe!


----------



## fUEL (14. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Willst morgen mittach lieba alleine sein? Dann bleib ich Schwätzer lieber im Labor  Bevor du mich irgendwo runterschubst ...
> 
> Boah ich hab Hunger. Könnte ja eischendlich ma widder ins Türmche gehe!


 
Solang mich keiner auf das Geschäft anspricht ist alles i. O. und Klippen fahren mer doch runner  geschubst werd ned, oder??? Den Lugga nemme mer dann in die Mitt, wenns die Klippe runner geht damit der auch ordentlich grinse dut.( Hubbelgrinse)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. März 2007)

ei gude wie!

@hkn: dein Schnitt der Tour vor 4 oder 5 Seiten liegt deutlich über dem meinigen von vorgestern!!

@Gerd: ich wiederhols nochmal langsam (Thema KBs) Deeeooorrreeee


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> @Gerd: ich wiederhols nochmal langsam (Thema KBs) Deeeooorrreeee



Ich habe für mich entschieden Deeeooorrreeee XT weiter zu verwenden! 

Ich gebe nicht die Knete für ein Tupperbike aus, um es mir dann schwerer runter zu rüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. März 2007)

Versteh ich soweiso nicht warum man soviel für sowenig ausgibt ... aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Mir geht Funktion jedenfalls immernoch vor Gewicht (vor allem wenn ich dabei jede Menge sparen kann)


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Solang mich keiner auf das Geschäft anspricht ist alles i. O. und Klippen fahren mer doch runner geschubst werd ned, oder??? Den Lugga nemme mer dann in die Mitt, wenns die Klippe runner geht damit der auch ordentlich grinse dut.( Hubbelgrinse)


 
Na dann. Hab schon nen paar Sachen ins Auto, das Bike hau ich erst morgen früh rein.

Wann wollen wir uns denn dann an der Hohemark treffen? Ich denk mal alles ab 1300 würde mir passen. Und ich bitte nochmal ausdrücklich um moderates Tempo für den Moderator  

@Arachne: mit der XT biste rundum bestens beraten. Die XTR ist das Geld ned wert für den Vielfahrer, sag ich seit 8 Jahren!


----------



## fUEL (14. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Na dann. Hab schon nen paar Sachen ins Auto, das Bike hau ich erst morgen früh rein.
> 
> Wann wollen wir uns denn dann an der Hohemark treffen? Ich denk mal alles ab 1300 würde mir passen. Und ich bitte nochmal ausdrücklich um moderates Tempo für den Moderator
> 
> @Arachne: mit der XT biste rundum bestens beraten. Die XTR ist das Geld ned wert für den Vielfahrer, sag ich seit 8 Jahren!


 
1330 könnt klappe mal sehen ob de Lugga mitkommt, bislang sin mir nämlich sonst nur zu zwot. Tempo moderat aber mit maximalem Trailanteil, o. k. - deshalb fahre ich ja Mountainbike, nicht wegen der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, sondern wege geile Trails   

Ich schick Dir mal meine Handynummer per pn 
So long
Frank


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ...
> @Arachne: mit der XT biste rundum bestens beraten. Die XTR ist das Geld ned wert für den Vielfahrer, sag ich seit 8 Jahren!



So, so, seit acht Jahren...  

Die neue XTR sieht einfach nur geil aus! Wenn ich viel zu viel Knete über hätte, würde ich sie mir sicherlich holen. Für mich kommt das aber gar nicht in Frage! Der Hirsch war am überlegen.


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Versteh ich soweiso nicht warum man soviel für sowenig ausgibt ... aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Mir geht Funktion jedenfalls immernoch vor Gewicht (vor allem wenn ich dabei jede Menge sparen kann)



Tja, versuche einfach zu akzeptieren, dass jemand auch mit so einem Rad glücklich und zufrieden sein kann!


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Ja über Optik und Finish brauchen wir bei der XTR nicht diskutieren, das ist klar. Aber wie CR schon geschrieben hat: Funktion über Gewicht. Und zu Funktion gehört für mich auch Verschleiß. Und beim Verschleiß kommt dann wieder der Preis zu Tage. Was nutzt mir ein geil anmutendes Teil, wo ich mir wegen jedem Steinschlag oder anderen Kleinigkeiten in die Hose mache. Nicht, das du einer bist, der sich in die Hose macht aber ... verstehst was ich meine 

@Fuel: 1330 ist top. Dann hab ich Zeit noch eine zu rauchen, den Bock ausm Kofferraum zu holen. Handynummer ist gut, dann meld ich mich morgen mal via SMS. 
Maximum Trails ist gut. Am besten bergab  Oder flach. Ich muss erstmal wieder Handling für so Zeug bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Quietscherentchen immer dabei!



  Ich hab auch eins  




Frank schrieb:


> Maggo hat das böse Wort ausgeschrieben und ich hab die *** reingesetzt.





   




wissefux schrieb:


>



is bei mir ausgefallen 



fUEL schrieb:


> Den Lugga nemme mer dann in die Mitt, wenns die Klippe runner geht damit der auch ordentlich grinse dut.( Hubbelgrinse)



Es sieht eher schlecht für Morgen aus, hab um 12:00 noch en Termin im Le Meriden in FFM aufgedrückt bekommen, sch***. Vorgearbeitet hab ich nich, durch den Termin geht noch mehr Zeit verloren, wenn nur ein klein bißchen Verwantwortungsbewustsein zeige muß ich absagen  




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Versteh ich soweiso nicht warum man soviel für sowenig ausgibt ... aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Mir geht Funktion jedenfalls immernoch vor Gewicht (vor allem wenn ich dabei jede Menge sparen kann)



Du *kannst *nicht nur sparen Du *mußt *es auch, 
wart noch ein paar Jahren, dann *kannst *Du auch sparen


----------



## fUEL (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tja, versuche einfach zu akzeptieren, dass jemand auch mit so einem Rad glücklich und zufrieden sein kann!


 
Alles Bullshit ich hab neulich einen im Wald gesehen, der ist mit so nem Bonanzarad über die Trails gebrettert, daß ich den Glauben an die Bikeindustrie sowieso abgeschworen hab.
Muss alerdings zugeben, dass es Spaß macht sich immer wieder damit anzufreunden Gutes zu verbessern und das ist nach dem Motto Men are like boys the only difference is the price of the toys auch ganz o.k. so.
Bleibt cool und fahrt was ihr wollt, das tut der mit dem Bonanza rad auch--- und zwar atemberaubend gut.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2007)

Maggo weiter so


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. März 2007)

@ Uwe: mist, ertappt! Du hast natürlich Recht im Moment muss ich füs Enduro sparen


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo weiter so



ich hab noch garnet eingetragen. ich find den tacho nicht und ess jetzt erstmal fertig. für alle in meiner gegend angesiedelten: weilbach hat nix zu bieten ausser den weltbesten thai imbiss.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @hkn: dein Schnitt der Tour vor 4 oder 5 Seiten liegt deutlich über dem meinigen von vorgestern!!



servus CR,

ich bin die strecke halt auch schon schneller gefahren. aber wie gesagt es war ja ok, nur haben etwas die höhenmeter gefehlt.


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

*kopfschüttel* alle da uns keiner schreibt was. ich geh mal in die badewanne.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab noch garnet eingetragen. ich find den tacho nicht und ess jetzt erstmal fertig. für alle in meiner gegend angesiedelten: weilbach hat nix zu bieten ausser den weltbesten thai imbiss.





 

  



und lass Dir das weltbeste Thai Imbiss Gericht schmecken


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. März 2007)

@hkn: ich hatte auch keine Höhenmeter und eigentlich das schnellere Bike, aber bist es wieder die gemeinsamen Touren en Masse gibt hab ich meine Beine wieder


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. März 2007)

@ Maggo
Wie siehts aus bei Dir, wann fahren wir wieder zusammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (14. März 2007)

moin leutes
ist hier eigentlich alles ausgestorben?(ich schreibe zwar auch net mehr sonderlich oft aber wenn ich schreibe dann ist nie jemand da)


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Maggo
> Wie siehts aus bei Dir, wann fahren wir wieder zusammen?



ich kanns kaum erwarten.... jetzt am WE iss streichen angesagt, da kann ich wahrscheinlich nur vormittags. wird zeit das die uhr umgestellt wird.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Maggo
> Wie siehts aus bei Dir, wann fahren wir wieder zusammen?



Wann fahren wir wieder mal alle zusammen? Es fehlt mir...


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> moin leutes
> ist hier eigentlich alles ausgestorben?(ich schreibe zwar auch net mehr sonderlich oft aber wenn ich schreibe dann ist nie jemand da)



naja, es ist ruhiger geworden. wie gehts dir? was macht die kunst? warum kommste so selten vorbei??


----------



## Maggo (14. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wann fahren wir wieder mal alle zusammen? Es fehlt mir...



mir auch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. März 2007)

@ Uwe: mir auch


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wann fahren wir wieder mal alle zusammen? Es fehlt mir...



DO / FR / SA / SO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????


----------



## Marsmann (14. März 2007)

bin so selten da da ich abends immer viel zu tuhen habe und seit neustem auch noch laufen gehe. das biken ist super, habe mich auch prombt in ein kona stinky verliebt...


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. März 2007)

Guude zusammen,


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wann fahren wir wieder mal alle zusammen? Es fehlt mir...


*MIR AUCH ! Mir fehlt überhaupt alles,  außer A****** :kotz: 
*
Wenn ich dann noch so was zufällig lese...


caroka schrieb:


> Wer ist denn immer vorne gefahren und hat Tempo gemacht. Ich denke da nur an die Strecke nach Kriftel....oder hoch zu den Burgen....oder.....
> Maggo, sag auch mal was.
> Schade, dass ich da so selten  dabei sein kann.


... könnd isch .

Freitag ist Präsentation vom Jahresabschluß beim Vorstand. Aus diesem Grund ist es diese Woche nix geworden und das bei diesem Wetter *gmlgrmmrmmrrl* . Danach sollte erstma Schicht im Schacht sein mit XXL-Übelstunden.

Wenn ab Samstag was läuft, bin ich hoffentlich wieder dabei *ganz schwach den Daumen hoch*
Ihr fehlt mär ährlisch... bis demnächst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Ich bin am Samstag nochmal bei HiBike am Vormittag zum Gabeltuning verabredet. Sollte gegen Mittag erledigt sein.

Also Samstag mittag bin ich für alles offen. Und ich hab hier ja noch ned alle kennengelernt, insofern wäre es natürlich sehr cool, wenn am Samstag was geht. Aber es soll ja regnen *grrr*

Laßt uns doch versuchen, für Samstag mal was anzusetzen. Solange sich die "Fit****er" beherrschen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. März 2007)

Diesen Samstag ist bei mir auch nix geplantes angesagt  allerdings find ich Regen nicht so toll *alsweicheioute*


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> für alle in meiner gegend angesiedelten: weilbach hat nix zu bieten ausser den weltbesten thai imbiss.


 
Naja ich find die Schnitzel im Sir Williams Pub aber auch noch ok  


Geht aber nix über gescheiten Thai Fraß. Oder über die Produkte vom Stefano : www.pizzeria-rialto.de (ein bisserl Werbung schadet nie  )

Ich mach mich mal langsam inne Heia. Damit ich morgen ausgeruht bin. Werd sowieso untergehen und auf den Trails vor lauter Unvermögen anfangen zu heulen. Was waren das noch Zeiten, als ich ohne Vorurteile in KH über die Felsentrails gehackt bin ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. März 2007)

@ Arachne
Was schlägst Du vor mit den KB´s? XT kl / m TRAVATIV Stylo m ?


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Boah eh, Frühling! Jetzt trifft man abends im dunkeln die Jugendlichen am Rhein...


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Schonmal über RaceFace nachgedacht? Soooo teuer sind zB die Evole XC auch nicht und ich liebe RF Kurbeln über alles ... sind so schick und stylish und funktionieren tun sie auch noch!

Nach den neuen Disc Brakes mein nächstes Projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Boah eh, Frühling! Jetzt trifft man abends im dunkeln die Jugendlichen am Rhein...


 
so lange man sie nicht IM Rhein trifft  und ist doch eigentlich noch viel zu kalt draußen wenn die sonne weg ist. wo hast dich denn wieder rumgetrieben?


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> DO / FR / SA / SO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> so lange man sie nicht IM Rhein trifft  und ist doch eigentlich noch viel zu kalt draußen wenn die sonne weg ist. wo hast dich denn wieder rumgetrieben?



Draußen, ehrlich!  Mag sein, dass es noch kühl ist, aber der Frühling... ...entfacht anscheinend heiße Gefühle!


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Man beachte den neuen Thread für TPT am Samstag.

In diesem Sinne, seid brav sonst muss ich morgen wieder löschen  

Gute Nacht vom Mod.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



WANN?


----------



## arkonis (14. März 2007)

ohne Worte


----------



## Marsmann (14. März 2007)

geil soas ähnliches haben wir meiner oma auch zum 80ten geschenkt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Schonmal über RaceFace nachgedacht? Soooo teuer sind zB die Evole XC auch nicht und ich liebe RF Kurbeln über alles ... sind so schick und stylish und funktionieren tun sie auch noch!


Da hab ich aber andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Meine Deus X-Type hat sich langsam selbst elliminert und jetzt werd ich demnächst mal versuchen, das Austuschmodell von Bike Action zu verscheuern. Der RF-Steuersatz war auch sehr viel schneller hin, als ich bei dem Namen (=Qualität?) erwartet hab. So schnell kommt mir kein Race Face-Teil mehr ans Bike!

Samstag? Na das da!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Samstag? Na das da!



So ist es


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. März 2007)

@ Markus: durch den langen Radstand geht das Bike bestimmt furchbar schlecht aufs Hinterrad  hoffentlich wird der Besuch in Koblenz keine Enttäuschung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. März 2007)

@ Marsmann: mit dem Stinky hast du dir ja noch ordentlich was zum sparen vorgenommen


----------



## arkonis (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Draußen, ehrlich!  Mag sein, dass es noch kühl ist, aber der Frühling... ...entfacht anscheinend heiße Gefühle!



jo voheriges Jahr bin ich auf ne Testtour mit meinem Harttail gefahren, zuerst durch den Kelsterbacher Wald und da bin ich an diesen Mönchwaldsee gelangt  und wollt ein bisserl durch die Büsche fahrn.
Hinter jedem dritten Busch hatten die "Bader" ne Nummer geschoben, seitdem mach ich einen großen Bogen um den See (wird aber eh bald zugeschüttet)


----------



## arkonis (14. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Marsmann: mit dem Stinky hast du dir ja noch ordentlich was zum sparen vorgenommen



das 2danger kann er doch nehmen?


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

@Hirsch: XT von b-c: 15+20+2 Versandt. Dürfte das günstigste sein. Andere Hersteller hab ich halt noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: XT von b-c: 15+20+2 Versandt. Dürfte das günstigste sein. Andere Hersteller hab ich halt noch nicht getestet.



Ob die auf die Truvativ passen?
Fahrn wir morgen?


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ob die auf die Truvativ passen?
> Fahrn wir morgen?



Ach, Du hast `n Truvativ-Tretlager!? Am Epic, oder am Bionicon? Da würde ich dann nochmal schaun.

Wegen Morgen: Freitag kannst Du ja leider nicht. Weiß aber noch nicht, was morgen wird. Vorhin hat sich wieder meine Schaltung (Auto) ausgehängt. Bin gerade noch so bis zum Parkplatz hier getuckert...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach, Du hast `n Truvativ-Tretlager!? Am Epic, oder am Bionicon? Da würde ich dann nochmal schaun.
> 
> Wegen Morgen: Freitag kannst Du ja leider nicht. Weiß aber noch nicht, was morgen wird. Vorhin hat sich wieder meine Schaltung (Auto) ausgehängt. Bin gerade noch so bis zum Parkplatz hier getuckert...



Am Bionicon ist ne Stylo Kurbel, und da möchte ich das mittlere austauschen.
FR kannick ooch


----------



## fUEL (15. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Am Bionicon ist ne Stylo Kurbel, und da möchte ich das mittlere austauschen.
> FR kannick ooch


1330 Hhemark????Hr. Prof., wie siehts aus?????Bin heut abend mit offenem Dach und Edgar Elgar volle Lautst-. heim war wie im Sommer.


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Am Bionicon ist ne Stylo Kurbel, und da möchte ich das mittlere austauschen.
> FR kannick ooch



Am Epic ist ne XT, oder ne Truvativ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 1330 Hhemark????Hr. Prof., wie siehts aus?????Bin heut abend mit offenem Dach und Edgar Elgar volle Lautst-. heim war wie im Sommer.



Wahrscheinlich komme ich


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Epic ist ne XT, oder ne Truvativ?



Epic............XT 03
Bionicon......Truva Stylo 05


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. März 2007)

*@fUEL:* Wir sind gestern so gut voran gekommen, daß wir heute wahrscheinlich gegen Mittag fertig werden. Werd daher nachher das Bike ins Auto schmeißen und heute mittag zu euch stoßen. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich 13:30 packe. Wenn nicht, dann telefonieren wir uns zusammen oder ich jag´ euch hinterher.


----------



## Frank (15. März 2007)

Das werden ja immer mehr. Und dann auch noch die Leute, die hier was von 1000+ Hm faseln, mir wird angst und bange 

Neee cool ... 

Ach und moin und so.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch die Leute, die hier was von 1000+ Hm faseln, mir wird angst und bange


Was heißt hier faseln? Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, daß wir heute nicht mit weniger zurück kommen!


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Epic............XT 03
> Bionicon......Truva Stylo 05



Guten Morgen!

Ui, war ich gestern Abend müde...

Schau doch bitte mal auf die Innenseite Deiner XT-Kurbel. Rund um die Bohrungen für die Pedale müßte eine Teilenummer, wie FC-M760/761 stehen. Das ist die aktuelle. Ich habe noch eine (viel) ältere, auf der steht FC-M737.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. März 2007)

Moin,

schade, dass ich da heute nicht mitfahren kann. 

@Hirsch
Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen.


----------



## Frank (15. März 2007)

So ich hab den Salat. Schichtmann fehlt unentschuldigt und ich darf einspringen. Keine Ahnung, ob ich es heute mittag packe. 

Wie mein OFw immer sagte : "Ich glaub, ich brech ins Essen".

Goddamn. Ich meld mich später.


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> So ich hab den Salat. Schichtmann fehlt unentschuldigt und ich darf einspringen. Keine Ahnung, ob ich es heute mittag packe.
> 
> Wie mein OFw immer sagte : "Ich glaub, ich brech ins Essen".
> 
> Goddamn. Ich meld mich später.



 

Ich war gerade am überlegen, ob ich heute vielleicht doch früher Feierabend machen sollte...


----------



## Frank (15. März 2007)

Zwischenstand: ich bin immer noch angepißt aber wenn ich ausnahmsweise mal Glück habe, bin ich auf jeden Fall 13:30 an der Hohemark. 

Und dann sind da schon zwei Leute, die nix von ****** hören wollen!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
bei mir wirds nix. Schade, ich wär doch so gern "Den Lugga nemme mer dann in die Mitt, wenns die Klippe runner geht damit der auch ordentlich grinse dut.( Hubbelgrinse)"

@Hirsch u. alle: Kannste Du Freitag vormittag?


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> bei mir wirds nix. Schade, ich wär doch so gern "Den Lugga nemme mer dann in die Mitt, wenns die Klippe runner geht damit der auch ordentlich grinse dut.( Hubbelgrinse)"
> 
> @Hirsch u. alle: Kannste Du Freitag vormittag?



Schade!

Wohin?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

MOIN
Trinke meinen GT und werde mal den Qu..... hier lesen....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ui, war ich gestern Abend müde...
> 
> Schau doch bitte mal auf die Innenseite Deiner XT-Kurbel. Rund um die Bohrungen für die Pedale müßte eine Teilenummer, wie FC-M760/761 stehen. Das ist die aktuelle. Ich habe noch eine (viel) ältere, auf der steht FC-M737.



Überforderst Du mich nicht..? 
Wenn ich Dich nicht hätte .....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schade, dass ich da heute nicht mitfahren kann.
> 
> ...



Moin Caro


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was heißt hier faseln? Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, daß wir heute nicht mit weniger zurück kommen!



Bist Du Gläubiger Katholik ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich war gerade am überlegen, ob ich heute vielleicht doch früher Feierabend machen sollte...



JA


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> bei mir wirds nix. Schade, ich wär doch so gern "Den Lugga nemme mer dann in die Mitt, wenns die Klippe runner geht damit der auch ordentlich grinse dut.( Hubbelgrinse)"
> 
> @Hirsch u. alle: Kannste Du Freitag vormittag?



JA.....wenn ich nicht gebraucht werde..............


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> JA



Gibt es nach der Eisdiele Espresso? Oder noch defekt?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gibt es nach der Eisdiele Espresso? Oder noch defekt?



Ich bringe sie gleich nach HG in die Werkstatt. Könnte beim fUEL einen Espresso trinken..................................


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich bringe sie gleich nach HG in die Werkstatt. Könnte beim fUEL einen Espresso trinken..................................



Nicht Du, Ich!  Hast Du schon hinter die Kurbel geschaut?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nicht Du, Ich!  Hast Du schon hinter die Kurbel geschaut?



Fährst Du auch nach HG    Gleich........


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Fährst Du auch nach HG    Gleich........



Ne, aber heute Mittag vielleicht nach Obu.  Ok.


----------



## Frank (15. März 2007)

Also ich bin gegen 1315 an der Hohemark und bin gespannt wer da noch so ist. Hab hier leicht den Überblick verloren ...

Geh gleich erstmal was mampfen in der Cantina damit ich nachher was im Bauchi hab.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

fc-m752


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Bauchi?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Fc-m752


----------



## Frank (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bauchi?



Nenn es wie du willst. Ich will da auch nix verherrlichen. Wampe, Wanst, Vorratsgefäß, Bierglasabstellfläche, Schwangerschaftssympathiebildnis ...

MIR EGAL - ER WAR TEUER! (und ich hab ihn schon angemeldet als Landschaftsschutzgebiet)


----------



## Maggo (15. März 2007)

@hirsch: wie heißt deine kurbel??


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hirsch: wie heißt deine kurbel??



Moin maggo  Welche Kurbel


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Nenn es wie du willst. Ich will da auch nix verherrlichen. Wampe, Wanst, Vorratsgefäß, Bierglasabstellfläche, Schwangerschaftssympathiebildnis ...
> 
> MIR EGAL - ER WAR TEUER! (und ich hab ihn schon angemeldet als Landschaftsschutzgebiet)





Wo wir gerade dabei sind, könnten wir den nicht für den Bikepark...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hirsch: wie heißt deine kurbel??



Schorsch, odder Schnuckelsche, je nachdem...


----------



## fUEL (15. März 2007)

Kilian ist auch dabei entweder 1330 oder er schiesst nach!!

Wird wohl gerade noch sozial verträglich von der Gruppengrösse


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kilian ist auch dabei entweder 1330 oder er schiesst nach!!
> 
> Wird wohl gerade noch sozial verträglich von der Gruppengrösse



Vielleicht sind wir genug, dass wir den Taunus in Bikepark umtaufen können?!


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Tralala, je später der Abend...

Zum Glück bringt Frank Bier- und -tisch mit!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tralala, je später der Abend...
> 
> Zum Glück bringt Frank Bier- und -tisch mit!



Und der andere Frank den Grill


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tralala, je später der Abend...
> 
> Zum Glück bringt Frank Bier- und -tisch mit!



Hat einer `nen Zapfhahn?


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Und der andere Frank den Grill



Welches arme Würstchen grillen wern dann?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat einer `nen Zapfhahn?



klar.......soll ich den grill-tofu auch mitbringen


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> klar.......soll ich den grill-tofu auch mitbringen



Klar, wenn man den rauchen kann!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man den rauchen kann!



wenn wir ihn lange genug grillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Ich starte jetzt, wartet doch bitte eventuell `n paar Minuten.


----------



## Frank (15. März 2007)

Ich fahr jetzt auch los, nix wie raus hier!! AAAAAAH.

Bis gleich


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. März 2007)

Dann fahr ich auch mal los


----------



## Maggo (15. März 2007)

ich würd auch so gern....dieses wetter und dieses sch**ßendreck muskelkater..... euch allen viel spaß und ordentlich punkte.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> JA.....wenn ich nicht gebraucht werde..............


 wann legen wir heute Abend fest



Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man den rauchen kann!



wie seid Ihr den heut drauf   



Maggo schrieb:


> ich würd auch so gern....dieses wetter und dieses sch**ßendreck muskelkater..... euch allen viel spaß und ordentlich punkte.



Maggo wir halten die Wirtschaft in Schwung während die anderen ihrem Spaß nachgehen


----------



## caroka (15. März 2007)

*Boah*.......ich will biken und kann hier heute nicht weg. :kotz:  Ich weiß, es geht vielen so.....


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2007)

Ich darf nachher noch was in Frankfurt ausliefern, da fahr ich mim Hirsch hin


----------



## Maggo (15. März 2007)

ich muss heut abend noch einkaufen, definitiv nicht mit dem wagen.....und wenns nur vier pünktechen sind:


ENDSPURT!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. März 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. März 2007)

Gude,

wo sinn dann die alle die heut gefahrn sinn. Es war bestimmt widder subber schee.  
Dadefer habb ich mei Sommerreife uff'm Audo.  
Meldet Euch doch ma. Wo ward ihr dann?  
Ihr ward bestimmt nur in de Eisdiel.  un habbt einen uff  gemacht.


----------



## Frank (15. März 2007)

Servus.

War supergeil heute. Auch wenn ich körperlich sowas von am Ende bin. Mann mann was ist nur aus mir geworden.

Danke für die schöne Tour heute, das hat mir echt Lust auf mehr gemacht.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Feldberg heute:


----------



## Frank (15. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> wo sinn dann die alle die heut gefahrn sinn. Es war bestimmt widder subber schee.
> Dadefer habb ich mei Sommerreife uff'm Audo.
> ...


 
Am Allerwertesten liebe Caro  

Wir sind von der Hohemark zum Sandplacken rauf, dann großer Feldberg, diverse Trails zum Weilsberg, rotes Kreuz, Fuchstanz, Hohemark.

Ich kann mich nicht mehr bewegen. Muss erstmal was essen


----------



## caroka (15. März 2007)

Danke für die Bilder. 
Mensch, ich wäre ja zu gerne dabei gewesen.
Dann wünsch ich Dir mal en guden Hunger.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. März 2007)

War eine schöne, lockere Tour heute, wobei sie genau invers zu meiner Runde vom Dienstag war. Locker hoch und mit Karacho runter!   Waren schöne Trails dabei heute und der Boden ist endlich wieder vertrauenerwecken trocken. Da kann man endlich wieder etwas mehr Gas stehen lassen!  

Morgen noch ein kleines Ründchen vor der Haustür, Samstag GC und Sonntag die Fischbacher Runde. 800 WPP, ich komme!!!


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Es sind noch ein paar Dutzend zu wenige, aber so viele wie nötig wären, darf ich ja eh nicht... Es war super affenti....geil!!!!!!! Wir sind den Japaner hoch, haben aber die bösesten Stellen umfahren. Am Sandplacken haben wir fUELs Lieblingsminitrailrunde gedreht. Danach waren wir dann zu sechst: fUEL, Kater, Whitesummer, Frank, Hirsch und ich. Hoch zum Feldi haben wir noch die, ich glaube Taunusschnecke (?) aufgegabelt. War ein Bionicon Edison am testen. Runter natürlich den X-Trail. Rüber über den kleinen Zacken, wieder hoch zum Roten Kreuz und dort den Trail weiter runter, bis wir links Richtung Fuchstanz abbogen. Etwas weiter trennten wir uns: Kater führte Frank und TS direkt zum Fuchstanz und der Rest ist erstmal einen superschönen Trail runter, um später auch hoch zum Fuchstanz zu fahren. Zu viert sind wir weiter auf den Alden, schwarzen Balken, Viktoriatrail runter und vor der Hohemark noch den Kliniktrail. Wie schon erwähnt: Grinsergrinsergrinser!!!! Hirsch und ich sind dann noch ein paar sehr schöne kurvige Holztreppen mit unterschiedlichen Stufenhöhen zur Eisdiele gefahren. Donnerstag geschlossen! War aber kein Problem, eigentlich im Endeffekt sogar sehr schön! Wir sind zum Café Qahwah und haben da den Café Inka mit Kakao und Zimt genossen. War super lecker! Jetzt machen wir uns Spaghettis mit Lammfleisch... Grinsergrinsergrinser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es sind noch ein paar Dutzend zu wenige, aber so viele wie nötig wären, darf ich ja eh nicht... Es war super affenti....geil!!!!!!! Wir sind den Japaner hoch, haben aber die bösesten Stellen umfahren. Am Sandplacken haben wir fUELs Lieblingsminitrailrunde gedreht. Danach waren wir dann zu sechst: fUEL, Kater, Whitesummer, Frank, Hirsch und ich. Hoch zum Feldi haben wir noch die, ich glaube Taunusschnecke (?) aufgegabelt. War ein Bionicon Edison am testen. Runter natürlich den X-Trail. Rüber über den kleinen Zacken, wieder hoch zum Roten Kreuz und dort den Trail weiter runter, bis wir links Richtung Fuchstanz abbogen. Etwas weiter trennten wir uns: Kater führte Frank und TS direkt zum Fuchstanz und der Rest ist erstmal einen superschönen Trail runter, um später auch hoch zum Fuchstanz zu fahren. Zu viert sind wir weiter auf den Alden, schwarzen Balken, Viktoriatrail runter und vor der Hohemark noch den Kliniktrail. Wie schon erwähnt: Grinsergrinsergrinser!!!! Hirsch und ich sind dann noch ein paar sehr schöne kurvige Holztreppen mit unterschiedlichen Stufenhöhen zur Eisdiele gefahren. Donnerstag geschlossen! War aber kein Problem, eigentlich im Endeffekt sogar sehr schön! Wir sind zum Café Qahwah und haben da den Café Inka mit Kakao und Zimt genossen. War super lecker! Jetzt machen wir uns Spaghettis mit Lammfleisch... Grinsergrinsergrinser!



Na danke, das habe ich jetzt noch gebraucht. Superg**** Tour und jetzt entgehen mir auch noch Hirschs Kochkünste. *grummel* 
Wann fahrt Ihr morgen? Bestimmt wieder zu früh.

Edit: Jaja Arachne ich weiß, wenn Du das hier liest, schiebst Du Dir gerade ein köstliches Stück Lamm zwischen die Kiemen und grinst, dass die Ohren Besuch bekommen. Mir ist nach  zumute.

Ich gönne es Euch aber.


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na danke, das habe ich jetzt noch gebraucht. Superg**** Tour und jetzt entgehen mir auch noch Hirschs Kochkünste. *grummel*
> Wann fahrt Ihr morgen? Bestimmt wieder zu früh.



Kannst Du Dir vorstellen wie es hier nach angebratenem Lamm riecht... 

Bahbah, was ist denn zu früh? Ab morgen Mittag soll es sich ja schon wieder zu ziehen. Deshalb hatte ich mir auch heute Nachmittag und morgen frei genommen. Bisher peilen wir so frühstens die zehn morgen Früh an. Vielleicht auch etwas später. Wenn Dir das immer noch zu früh ist, kannst Du später ja vielleicht dazu stoßen.

Edit: bin noch beim Jasmintee, switche gleich um auf den Roden!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> War supergeil heute. Auch wenn ich körperlich sowas von am Ende bin. Mann mann was ist nur aus mir geworden.
> 
> ...





Arachne schrieb:


> Es sind noch ein paar Dutzend zu wenige, aber so viele wie nötig wären, darf ich ja eh nicht... Es war super affenti....geil!!!!!!! Wir sind den Japaner hoch, haben aber die bösesten Stellen umfahren. Am Sandplacken haben wir fUELs Lieblingsminitrailrunde gedreht. Danach waren wir dann zu sechst: fUEL, Kater, Whitesummer, Frank, Hirsch und ich. Hoch zum Feldi haben..........
> 
> .........weiter auf den Alden, schwarzen Balken, Viktoriatrail runter und vor der Hohemark noch den Kliniktrail. Wie schon erwähnt: Grinsergrinsergrinser!!!! Hirsch und ich sind dann noch ein paar sehr schöne kurvige Holztreppen mit unterschiedlichen Stufenhöhen zur Eisdiele gefahren. Donnerstag geschlossen! War aber kein Problem, eigentlich im Endeffekt sogar sehr schön! Wir sind zum Café Qahwah und haben da den Café Inka mit Kakao und Zimt genossen. War super lecker! Jetzt machen wir uns Spaghettis mit Lammfleisch... Grinsergrinsergrinser!




Ich war in Frankfurt am Main, bis eben fand ichs noch ganz gut   
*seufz* Ich wär sogern dabei gewesen *grosser seuuuuuufzer*


Hab eben mit MTK-Cube gesprochen. Wir wollen am Sonntag ca. 13:30 fahren.
Cartsen würde GA bevorzugen  , um den Airport oder bei mir schwebt ihm vor. Ich muß glaub ich nix sagen  , würd mich aber der Mehrheit anpassen  

@roter Hirsch: Morgen 1100 Hohemark?


----------



## Marsmann (15. März 2007)

moinmoin leute. wollte mal fragen ob wer von euch tipps hat wie man beim laufen atmen muss um keine seitenstiche zu bekommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. März 2007)

Du musst langsamer anfangen  oder nicht so viel babbeln  ruhig atmen vllt 

@ Samstagstour: ich würde wohl beim Uwe rum und Sonnenschein bevorzugen


----------



## Marsmann (15. März 2007)

ja ich laufe im mom ja nur 6 km oder so aber ich meie mein leichtatletiktrainer früher hat immer gesagt das man speziell atmen soll nur weiß ich net
 wie


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich war in Frankfurt am Main, bis eben fand ichs noch ganz gut
> *seufz* Ich wär sogern dabei gewesen *grosser seuuuuuufzer*


Es hätte Dir super gefallen!


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben mit MTK-Cube gesprochen. Wir wollen am Sonntag ca. 13:30 fahren.
> Cartsen würde GA bevorzugen  , um den Airport oder bei mir schwebt ihm vor. Ich muß glaub ich nix sagen  , würd mich aber der Mehrheit anpassen


Ich bin bei allem dabei!


Lucafabian schrieb:


> @roter Hirsch: Morgen 1100 Hohemark?


Eigentlich ein wenig spät, könntest Du auch etwas früher? Es soll doch ab Mittag schon wieder zu ziehen/regnen...


----------



## Maggo (15. März 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ja ich laufe im mom ja nur 6 km oder so aber ich meie mein leichtatletiktrainer früher hat immer gesagt das man speziell atmen soll nur weiß ich net
> wie



wichtig ist wohl, kontrolliert zu atmen. auf keinen fall im schrittrythmus. wichtiger als das einatmen ist das ausatmen.


----------



## Marsmann (15. März 2007)

habs mir gerade von nem kupel sdagen lassen das ich viel zu schnell renne... mal gucken vll. iebgts dadran morgen mal ausprobieren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. März 2007)

sag ich doch....

ich mach mich mal ins Bett  machts gut ihr Leuts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (15. März 2007)

jop nächtle


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein wenig spät, könntest Du auch etwas früher? Es soll doch ab Mittag schon wieder zu ziehen/regnen...



ab 900 Hohemark, spätestens 1000 Kaffe auf dem Alden? 
Wer bringt was mit?   Ich könnte nen Liter O-saft mitbringen.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2007)

Fabienne hat mich eben gefragt wie ich den zur Hohemark kommen will  Hab doch das Auto noch in der Firma stehen,  hab mich doch gestern daheim absetzen lassen, so eine Sch*** da werd ich jetzt wohl oder übel nochmal drei Punkte machen müssen.


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ab 900 Hohemark, spätestens 1000 Kaffe auf dem Alden?
> Wer bringt was mit?   Ich könnte nen Liter O-saft mitbringen.



Der Hirsch schafft es erst bis um zehn zur Hohemark, hat vorher einen Termin. Ok?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Hirsch schafft es erst bis um zehn zur Hohemark, hat vorher einen Termin. Ok?





Trotzdem Frühstück auf dem Alden?


----------



## caroka (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dir vorstellen wie es hier nach angebratenem Lamm riecht...
> 
> Bahbah, was ist denn zu früh? Ab morgen Mittag soll es sich ja schon wieder zu ziehen. Deshalb hatte ich mir auch heute Nachmittag und morgen frei genommen. Bisher peilen wir so frühstens die zehn morgen Früh an. Vielleicht auch etwas später. Wenn Dir das immer noch zu früh ist, kannst Du später ja vielleicht dazu stoßen.
> 
> Edit: bin noch beim Jasmintee, switche gleich um auf den Roden!



*Sackgesicht*  

Morgenvormittag wäre ideal. Ich schau morgen nochmal rein oder wir telefonieren. 
Edit: Frühstück wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## fUEL (15. März 2007)

Hallo Jungs, hab gerade die Zuccchini Nudeln mit gutem Rote  gespült, und freue mich heut so ne schöne Tour  gehabt zu haben und das mit ordentlicher und guter Beteiligung . Hat mir gut gefallen, daß wir uns ab und an auch getrennt hatten um gewisse Zusatzschmankerl einzubauen, z. B mit Kilian die Rodelbahn hochzufahren bis zum Liegenden Baum und später dann auch zu viert den Reichenbachtaltrail oder die Extra Sandplackenrunde. 
Denke noch ne Woche werd ich brauchen, um die ungebetene Zwangspause auch konditionell überwunden zu haben, denn ich hatte das erste Mal seit ich mich erinnern kann keinen Bock auf Hühnerberg  sondern eher auf Zucchininudeln    und wollte nur schnell heim obwohl ich einen Riegel unterwegs gegessen hatte.

Und Kater: 5 kg weniger stehen Dir gut, Chapeau!! Vielleicht sollte ich weniger Nudeln gegessen haben, um auch abzuspecken.

Hoffe, der Frank redet noch mit mir aber hochfahren muss ma halt schon, wenn mer schnell wieder runter will. 

Keller ist schon fast fertig gestriche, noch die Deck im Waschkeller und dieWänd und de Bode im Heizungskeller, die Trepp hatt ich heut nacht gestrichen und die Sch,,, farb ist so dünnflüssig, daß mir des dauernd unners Abgeklebte kappiliert ist, da hatt ich dann noch extraschicht 

Abber sieht jetzt aus wie vom Maler Hurra


----------



## caroka (15. März 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> moinmoin leute. wollte mal fragen ob wer von euch tipps hat wie man beim laufen atmen muss um keine seitenstiche zu bekommen



Mir hat es nie jemand beigebracht.  
Ich atme aber immer 2x ein Schritt ein und einmal zwei Schritt lang aus. So bekomme ich nie Seitenstechen.


----------



## fUEL (15. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir hat es nie jemand beigebracht.
> Ich atme aber immer 2x ein Schritt ein und einmal zwei Schritt lang aus. So bekomme ich nie Seitenstechen.


Vor lauter Zählen ned vergessen zu atmen oder zu laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Hirsch schafft es erst bis um zehn zur Hohemark, hat vorher einen Termin. Ok?



Bin ich um 900 Uhr bei Dir, oder?


----------



## caroka (15. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vor lauter Zählen ned vergessen zu atmen oder zu laufen



Des iss wie mim tanze. Wenn de des lang genuch machst brauchsde nemmer zähle.  

GN8


----------



## fUEL (15. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Des iss wie mim tanze. Wenn de des lang genuch machst brauchsde nemmer zähle.
> 
> GN8


 
Die mit dem Marsmann tanzt 

Mein Akku vom Laptop is fast leer, Nacht dann ma und viel spaß meue uff em Alde
Frank


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bin ich um 900 Uhr bei Dir, oder?



Wir telefonieren!


----------



## Arachne (15. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Trotzdem Frühstück auf dem Alden?





caroka schrieb:


> *Sackgesicht*
> 
> Morgenvormittag wäre ideal. Ich schau morgen nochmal rein oder wir telefonieren.
> Edit: Frühstück wäre nicht schlecht.



Frühstück gerne, muß ja nicht unbedingt auf dem Alden sein. Schaumermal!


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2007)

Wenn es bei caroka, Lugga, Hirsch und mir bleibt, schlage ich als Treffpunkt Hirschs Domizil statt Hohemark vor.

@Lugga: Einverstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vor lauter Zählen ned vergessen zu atmen oder zu laufen



des iss doch e fraa, die solledoch angeblich mulditaskingfähisch sein. die caro kann zum beispiel de bersch ruffliesche und debei trotzdem gut aussehe....


achso: gute moin allerseits, ich beneide euch zutiefst......abber des muskelkater iss besser worn.


----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

Morsche zusammen.

Boah mir tut echt alles weh, das war etwas zuviel gestern aber so muss das sein.

@Fuel: ned immer alles ernst nehmen was ich beim hoch gurken von mir gebe  Ich bin ja schon froh, das ich es überhaupt geschafft habe und ihr doch tatsächlich ab und an auf mich gewartet habt.

Da auch nochmal speziellen Dank an den Kater für die Motivation und den Support das ich nicht alleine keuchen muss 

Wünsch euch heute viel Spaß und Sonnenschein. Ich bin bis 1600 auf A**** ... und morgen fahr ich dann nach K-Berg rauf.


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2007)

Guten Morgen ihr Frühlinge und allen, die später plauschen! 

Kann mir mal einer sagen, warum ich, egal wann ich ins Bett gehe, immer um die gleiche Zeit wach werde??? 

Ich möchte es noch nicht Muskelkater nennen, aber meine Beine erinnern mich doch deutlich an das gestrige Fahrerlebnis...  Heute vielleicht ein paar Hm`s weniger!?! Gestern waren es für mich 1100.


----------



## caroka (16. März 2007)

Moin,

Ich bin wach Arachne kannst aarufe.
Edit: Upps, bist ja auch schonn wach.


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich bin wach Arachne kannst aarufe.
> Edit: Upps, bist ja auch schonn wach.



so würde ich das nicht nennen...


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen, warum ich, egal wann ich ins Bett gehe, immer um die gleiche Zeit wach werde???



geht mir auch so ... ich glaub, dass ist im alter einfach so


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> geht mir auch so ... ich glaub, dass ist im alter einfach so



manchmal freue ich mich ja dann darüber, trotz des vorabendlichen Lumpens, noch etwas vom Tag zu haben, das rächt sich dann aber ab nachmittags/abends durch heftige Müdigkeit.


----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

Ich finds ja auch immer wieder schön, samstags oder sonntags um 0500 aufzuwachen und erstmal zu grübeln, welcher Tag denn heute ist ... elender Rythmus.

Aber immerhin ist Freitag! TGIF ! Juchhu!


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich finds ja auch immer wieder schön, samstags oder sonntags um 0500 aufzuwachen und erstmal zu grübeln, welcher Tag denn heute ist ... elender Rythmus.
> 
> Aber immerhin ist Freitag! TGIF ! Juchhu!



gibt`s auch `nen TBMP, oder TJPEG? Was heißt TGIF?)


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2007)

Moije zusamme,
pe em mir doch nochmal einer die Adresse vom Hersch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gibt`s auch `nen TBMP, oder TJPEG? Was heißt TGIF?)



Thank God It's Friday!!


----------



## caroka (16. März 2007)

*Arrrgh*, wollte eben meinen Rolladen hochziehen und da ist der Gurt gerissen.


----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Arrrgh*, wollte eben meinen Rolladen hochziehen und da ist der Gurt gerissen.



Das riecht verdächtig nach zuviel Energie. Da muss was getan werden


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Arrrgh*, wollte eben meinen Rolladen hochziehen und da ist der Gurt gerissen.



Mach ein paar Kerzen an, leg sanfte Musik auf und lade jemand nettes ein! 

Wirklich doof...


----------



## caroka (16. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Das riecht verdächtig nach zuviel Energie. Da muss was getan werden



OK, ich geh jetzt biken.


----------



## caroka (16. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mach ein paar Kerzen an, leg sanfte Musik auf und lade jemand nettes ein!
> 
> .....



Du würdest mir bei Kerzenschein den Rolladen reparieren!!!! 

Du bist einfach 'ne Wucht.


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du würdest mir bei Kerzenschein den Rolladen reparieren!!!!
> 
> Du bist einfach 'ne Wucht.



Äääh....

...zumindest mal danke!


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau, so muss man mit denen umgehen.



Blubber!


----------



## caroka (16. März 2007)

@ Arachne

ich komm jetzt. Ich schmier und öle noch schnell und steig dann auf.
Ich muss doch nicht auf Dich warten, oder? 

Bis gleich.
Ich kaufe unterwegs noch Stückchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Blubber!



Wo machst Du denn so überall rum.  Denk mal ein bisschen weiter. Das ist 'ne Reiterin.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2007)

ich werd auch mal losfahren...bis gleich


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2007)

schafft hier eigentlich noch jemand ausser mir was  

noch 6 stunden ...


----------



## fUEL (16. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schafft hier eigentlich noch jemand ausser mir was
> 
> noch 6 stunden ...


Ja ich arm sau


----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

Ick ooch! Noch 5 Stunden. Gleich erstmal Cantina.


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch 6 stunden ...



sorry, muß korrigieren : noch 1 h 15 min  
chefe hat mir grad angeboten, heut mittag heimzugehen  

werde aber das schöne wetter aber wohl leider nicht standesgemäß auskosten können ... stress am bau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

Mir hat mein Chef vorgeschlagen, morgen nochmal für 2-3 Stunden her zu kommen. Jedem das Seine  Also wirds bei mir am Weekend nix mit Fahren, keine Zeit ... najo tut mir auch mal ganz gut nach dieser Woche.


----------



## wissefux (16. März 2007)

solltest du jetzt auf die idee kommen, chefe tauschen zu wollen ...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. März 2007)

Gude Leude


----------



## caroka (16. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Gude Leude



Gude


----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

Schau an. Wie wars heute?


----------



## caroka (16. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Schau an. Wie wars heute?



Die anderen sind noch unterwegs. Vllt. telefonieren wir uns nochmal zusammen. Ich musste nach Hause Essen machen. 

Wir waren zur Abwechslung wirklich mal etwas gemütlicher unterwegs.
Treffpunkt war beim Hirsch in OU. Von da ging es erst mal zur Hohemark, dann Richtung Saalburg, haben dann aber den Weg geändert, weil ich ja wieder heimwärts musste. Ging dann über Sandplacken zum Fuchstanz. Ich bin dann über Kronberg ab und Hirsch, Arachne und Lucafabian haben bestimmt noch einige Trails mitgenommen.
Nachher fahr ich nochmal ein bisschen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2007)

Ei gude wie!

@ Frank: das mit dem Samstags um 5uhr aufwachen passiert mir nur wenn ich Freitags vergesse den Wecker abzustellen - bloss doof wenn einem am Samstag dann nicht einfällt das man liegen bleiben kann und ganz normal aufsteht und sich dann irgendwann wundert warum sonst nix los is im Haus...


----------



## Maggo (16. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> @ Frank: das mit dem Samstags um 5uhr aufwachen passiert mir nur wenn ich Freitags vergesse den Wecker abzustellen - bloss doof wenn einem am Samstag dann nicht einfällt das man liegen bleiben kann und ganz normal aufsteht und sich dann irgendwann wundert warum sonst nix los is im Haus...



des geht noch. richtig doof wirds, wenn du auf der a**** stehst und dich fragst warum ALLE kollegen fehlen.


----------



## fUEL (16. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die anderen sind noch unterwegs. Vllt. telefonieren wir uns nochmal zusammen. Ich musste nach Hause Essen machen.
> 
> Wir waren zur Abwechslung wirklich mal etwas gemütlicher unterwegs.
> Treffpunkt war beim Hirsch in OU. Von da ging es erst mal zur Hohemark, dann Richtung Saalburg, haben dann aber den Weg geändert, weil ich ja wieder heimwärts musste. Ging dann über Sandplacken zum Fuchstanz. Ich bin dann über Kronberg ab und Hirsch, Arachne und Lucafabian haben bestimmt noch einige Trails mitgenommen.
> Nachher fahr ich nochmal ein bisschen.


 

Also Caro, dein Ruf eilt Dir voraus; Du bist heut mittach gesehen worde, wie Du rote Ampeln um /Überfahren, langsame Autos mit Affenzahl überholt und dich wie eine Wilde im Strassenverkehr aufgeführt hast.
Warst Du so sauer, daß Du nicht bei den anderen bleiben durftest ???

Paß bitte auf Dich auf, daß Dir nix passiert, mir wolle dich noch länger habbe.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2007)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Tour für morgen aus?
Ich wäre für Alden + Hubbel und drum rum  möglichst viele Baumfreie Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Tour für morgen aus?
> Ich wäre für Alden + Hubbel und drum rum  möglichst viele Baumfreie Trails



wann willste denn? ich will morgen auch fahren...wobei bodo und ich bestimmt zu lahm für dich sind


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2007)

War superschön heute, ich bin aber immer noch wie gerädert, hoffentlich geht das gut 

Sag doch bitte einer nochmal die Tourdaten, danke 

....und schnell auf die Couch


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des geht noch. richtig doof wirds, wenn du auf der a**** stehst und dich fragst warum ALLE kollegen fehlen.



   



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Tour für morgen aus?




ganz schlecht


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> War superschön heute, ich bin aber immer noch wie gerädert, hoffentlich geht das gut
> 
> Sag doch bitte einer nochmal die Tourdaten, danke
> 
> ....und schnell auf die Couch



Hoffentlich beruhigt sich Dein Hals!

War wirklich wieder eine schöne Tour heute! Bei super schönem Wetter, netter Begleitung und weitestgehend trockenen Trails. 

Ohne Qahwah sind wir 33km und knapp700Hm in 2 1/2h gefahren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2007)

@hkn: bevor ich drüber nachdenke wann ich morgen fahre, warte ich erst mal bis morgen ab. Wäre durchaus denkbar das mein Fussgelenk und/oder Knie ziemich zwicken wird  sch....ade Kyrillopfer da die einem das Bein einklemmen und einen dann umschmeißen das man schiss hat das das Bein durchbricht  und ne fette Schramme an der Gabelkrone hab ich auch noch, aber das lag eher an der probierfreudigkeit für den einen Trail an so ner Grillhütte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2007)

Hab mal durch die Freeride1/07 geblättert, laut denen sind für uns am ehesten folgende Bikes geeignet 
- Lapierre x160 ltx
- Cube Fritzz
- Canyon Torque (getestet das FR, also müsste das ohne noch besser sein)
der Rest der Bikes (von den insg. 18) ist wohl zu Fr-lastig.


----------



## Arachne (16. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> Paß bitte auf Dich auf, daß Dir nix passiert, mir wolle dich noch länger habbe.



fer wasn aachendlich???  - Ach soo, rischdisch, unser Quodefraa!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ohne Qahwah sind wir 33km und knapp700Hm in 2 1/2h gefahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2007)

Der Reichenbachtrail war gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Reichenbachtrail war gut



  Mir gefiel aber auch wieder der Viktoriatrail extrem!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2007)

In der Burg Falkenstein wars am besten 












war ne rischdische Plauschertour


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2007)

ich glaub so Sache wie heut lass ich bis nach der Prüfung lieber mal bleiben


----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab mal durch die Freeride1/07 geblättert, laut denen sind für uns am ehesten folgende Bikes geeignet
> - Lapierre x160 ltx
> - Cube Fritzz
> - Canyon Torque (getestet das FR, also müsste das ohne noch besser sein)
> der Rest der Bikes (von den insg. 18) ist wohl zu Fr-lastig.


 
Hab die LaPierre mal bei HiBike in Augenschein genommen. Gefallen mir alle richtig gut und das X160 hat eine Geometrie, die viel Spaß verspricht.

Aber hätte ich Geld würde ich das eher in ein Ellsworth investieren ...

Das Torque ist auch ein schickes Gerät.


----------



## fUEL (16. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> fer wasn aachendlich???  - Ach soo, rischdisch, unser Quodefraa!


 
Was habt er denn mit der Caro gemacht???

Wehe wenn ihr unartig wart.................

Ich hab gehört die Caro is fureienartig durch Kelkheim gehetzt als hätt sie de Kochtopf leer meueens uff dem Herd stehe lasse und wollt vor de Feuerwehr dahaam sein.


----------



## fUEL (16. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hab die LaPierre mal bei HiBike in Augenschein genommen. Gefallen mir alle richtig gut und das X160 hat eine Geometrie, die viel Spaß verspricht.
> 
> Aber hätte ich Geld würde ich das eher in ein Ellsworth investieren ...
> 
> Das Torque ist auch ein schickes Gerät.


Bei mir gibt es erst mal ne neue Rennsemmel Fully mit 9,6 kg und 90 90 Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es erst mal ne neue Rennsemmel Fully mit 9,6 kg und 90 90 Federweg


 
Wenn de meinst. Das hört sich verdächtig nach Plastekarre an. Seh ich das richtig? Du hast nen Fuel und das von Kalle oder? Ich weiß, der Trend geht klar zum Drittrad  

Wenn ich Geld hätte wie ich keins hab, würd ich wieder nen Mustang haben und mir diverse Bikes gönnen. Ein Ellsworth Moment, ein Intense Tracer, ein Santa Cruz Bullitt, ein Epic S-Works ... och da fallen mir diverse Möglichkeiten ein 

Hach ... die Frau ist in der Heia und ich sitz hier und trink meinen ABSOLUT und höre schön Musik ... Master Rollins, Hatebreed, Down ... scheee is des.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2007)

@ Frank: siebtrad bei deinem Namensvetter 

Wenn ich nicht wüsste was ich mit meinem Geld machen soll hätte ich ein schnelles HT, ein stabiles HT und ein softes Fully zusätzlich  
und evt noch ein Auto ...höhöhö...


----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

Jaja das liebe Geld. Da wollte ich nun nicht reindriften aber seit ich letzte Woche das Moment an der Decke vom HiBike hängen sah ... geht mir nimma ausm Kopf. 

Naja nach all dem Stress den ich damals mit meinem Giant hatte, bin ich soooo froh mit meinem lieben Semikantenklatscher ... macht keine Zicken, hat mir die fast drei Jahre Pause anstandslos verziehen.

Nun arbeiten wir erstmal weiter an der Massenträgheit. Nachdem ich gestern kein Gramm abgenommen habe (nur an Verzweiflung und dem Kater nach an Muskeln) hab ich mir heute von einer lieben Nachbarin selbstgebackene Donauwellen gegönnt und zischel nun meinen heißgeliebten Vodka.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2007)

Ich liebe Donauwelle  den backt meine Tante hin und wieder mal wenn wir da sind 

Das mit der Massenträgheit wird mit der Zeit von ganz alleine


----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

Für Donauwellen könnte ich sterben. Die Mama von meinem Kollegen macht die auch selber auf Weltklasseniveau nur der Sack teilt so ungern 

Und wie Arkonis letzte Woche sagte : immer schön auf den Blutzuckerspiegel achten


----------



## fUEL (16. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wenn de meinst. Das hört sich verdächtig nach Plastekarre an. Seh ich das richtig? Du hast nen Fuel und das von Kalle oder? Ich weiß, der Trend geht klar zum Drittrad
> 
> Wenn ich Geld hätte wie ich keins hab, würd ich wieder nen Mustang haben und mir diverse Bikes gönnen. Ein Ellsworth Moment, ein Intense Tracer, ein Santa Cruz Bullitt, ein Epic S-Works ... och da fallen mir diverse Möglichkeiten ein
> 
> Hach ... die Frau ist in der Heia und ich sitz hier und trink meinen ABSOLUT und höre schön Musik ... Master Rollins, Hatebreed, Down ... scheee is des.


Soory, aber Drittrad ist das schon lang ned mehr - wär das 7te aber gute Plaste hält auch gut, wenn mer den Gerd ned dran lässt, der krischt alles kaputt, aber mein Rahme wär dem eh zu klaa und des Bike wer em auch zu schnell sei


----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

LOL ... alles klar. 

So langsam höre ich immer mehr Stimmen von wegen "Gerd ans Rad lassen". Werde ich mir merken. Das der mir nie ans Rad kommt, höchstens drunter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2007)

Wo sind die eigentlich alle?


----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

Geplatzt ?


----------



## arkonis (16. März 2007)

Ole' was geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (16. März 2007)

ich gehe morgen mal zum Flohmarkt, nen Bike auftreiben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2007)

ne Stadtschlampe?


----------



## Frank (16. März 2007)

So, genug Rumgespamme für heute von meiner Seite. Vodka ist auch alle. Zeit, in die Heia zu gehen. Morgen 0820 aufstehen, dann zu HiBike. Danach A****** (oh crap)

bis die Tage, laßt es euch gut gehen!


----------



## arkonis (16. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ne Stadtschlampe?


genau soll ein Damenrad solls werden, nichts Neues aber was Retro-Holland mäßiges


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2007)

machs gut Frank, gute Nacht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. März 2007)

so, ich geh auch mal ins Bett 
gute Nacht ihr Leuts


----------



## Arachne (17. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... und des Bike wer em auch zu schnell sei



Schaumerma...


----------



## Arachne (17. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> LOL ... alles klar.
> 
> So langsam höre ich immer mehr Stimmen von wegen "Gerd ans Rad lassen". Werde ich mir merken. Das der mir nie ans Rad kommt, höchstens drunter



Laß Dir nichts erzählen! Ich wette, fUELs Räder haben insgesamt eine höhere Werkstattverweildauer, als mein eines Rad!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laß Dir nichts erzählen! Ich wette, fUELs Räder haben insgesamt eine höhere Werkstattverweildauer, als mein eines Rad!!!







wenn fuels Bikes sooft in die Werkstatt müßten wie meins, hättest Du nie eins zum fahren! 



Guten Morgen zusammen,
bin doch gestern schon kurz nach 2100 eingepennt, man war isch ferdisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn fuels Bikes sooft in die Werkstatt müßten wie meins, hättest Du nie eins zum fahren!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,

wie geht es denn Deinem Hals?

Regnet es in NI? Hier ist es bedeckt, aber noch trocken. Hm, sieht so aus, als ob es gerade anfängt...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2007)

NI 8° bedeckt und trocken

Meinem Hals gehts gut, ich fühl mich aber irgendwie immer noch schlaff. Ob ich vielleicht den Schweinehund von der Couch verjagen sollte?


----------



## Frank (17. März 2007)

Moin allerseits. Ich fahr dann gleich mal zu HiBike. Aber erst noch nen Kaff.


----------



## caroka (17. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was habt er denn mit der Caro gemacht???
> 
> Wehe wenn ihr unartig wart.................



Der Arachne iss doch immer unartig.  Aber so mag ich ihn doch auch. 
Nee, war 'ne schöne Tour. Ich hab mich nur zu spät von den Jungs losreißen können.


----------



## caroka (17. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> genau soll ein Damenrad solls werden, nichts Neues aber was Retro-Holland mäßiges



Hast Du eines gefunden? Ich könnte Dir noch jemanden empfehlen.


----------



## caroka (17. März 2007)

Upps,

Moin Ihr Plauschers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. März 2007)

Ende des Monats bin ich in Bad Honnef auf Schulung. Da werde ich mal das 7GB unsicher machen.  Kann mir jemand was besonderes empfehlen? Obwohl, werde vom Hotel aus starten, da ich nicht so viel Zeit haben werde. Bin mal gespannt, wie es dort ist. Leider gilt dort die 2,5 m Regel.


----------



## Arachne (17. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ende des Monats bin ich in Bad Honnef auf Schulung. Da werde ich mal das 7GB unsicher machen.  Kann mir jemand was besonderes empfehlen? Obwohl, werde vom Hotel aus starten, da ich nicht so viel Zeit haben werde. Bin mal gespannt, wie es dort ist. Leider gilt dort die 2,5 m Regel.



Kommt darauf an, was Du vorhast und welche(s) Form(at) Du hast. Auf 7GB könnten zwei mpeg-Filme, oder, wenn es 2,5m große Bilder sind, ca. 2800 Bilder passen!


----------



## caroka (17. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, was Du vorhast und welche(s) Form(at) Du hast. Auf 7GB könnten zwei mpeg-Filme, oder, wenn es 2,5m große Bilder sind, ca. 2800 Bilder passen!


Du oller Verdreher. 

7GB = Siebengebirge 
2,5 m = 2,5 Meter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2007)

Moin ihr Plauscher!

schlaft ihr alle noch oder warum is hier so wenig los


----------



## caroka (17. März 2007)

Bin jetzt erst mal weg. 
Guden C-R


----------



## Arachne (17. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du oller Verdreher.
> 
> 7GB = Siebengebirge
> 2,5 m = 2,5 Meter



Solange es nicht der Kopf ist... 

Über das "oller" müssen wir uns aber nochmal unterhalten! :schlitzaugensmiley:


----------



## habkeinnick (17. März 2007)

tolles wetter...meine motivation zum bike ist gerade 0  - ich alter schönwetterbiker.

die ganze woche konnte ich beim dem schönen wetter nicht fahren und nun das *grummel*

achso -> GUDE LEUDE


----------



## Arachne (17. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> tolles wetter...meine motivation zum bike ist gerade 0  - ich alter schönwetterbiker.
> 
> die ganze woche konnte ich beim dem schönen wetter nicht fahren und nun das *grummel*
> 
> achso -> GUDE LEUDE



Wie sieht es denn unterhalb vom Feldi aus? Naß, oder (noch) trocken?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2007)

Hier regnets


----------



## Arachne (17. März 2007)

hier komme als e ma e paar trobbe nunner, es is abbä no net rischdisch nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2007)

Bike-Putz-Wetter...


----------



## habkeinnick (17. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn unterhalb vom Feldi aus? Naß, oder (noch) trocken?



nee ist schon nass  - wenn es ja erst angefangen hätte wenn ich am fahren gewesen wäre, aber ich fahr so ungern IM regen los...


----------



## fUEL (17. März 2007)

Moin, meine Bikes stehen alle daheim und sind einsatzbereit 

Wenn eines mal beim Denfeld steht hab ich in der Regel auch genug Zeit zu warten bis alles erledigt ist und muss nicht hetzen. Ausser beim Rennrad, denn da hab ich nur eines.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier regnets



rischtisch...hier auch


----------



## Arachne (17. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin, meine Bikes stehen alle daheim und sind einsatzbereit
> 
> Wenn eines mal beim Denfeld steht hab ich in der Regel auch genug Zeit zu warten bis alles erledigt ist und muss nicht hetzen. Ausser beim Rennrad, denn da hab ich nur eines.



Wie fährt sich denn der Crosser auf der Straße?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2007)

Eigentlich braucht man ja für jeden Einsatzbereich zwei Bikes  dann kann man immer alles fahren, auch wenn eins mal in der Werkstatt ist


----------



## fUEL (17. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich denn der Crosser auf der Straße?


 
Bisschen Langsamer als ein Rennrad aber sonst sehr gut


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2007)

NI trocken


----------



## Frank (17. März 2007)

Mahlzeit. Bin auf der A*****  Komm eben aus Kronberg, es tröpfelt immer mal wieder. Insgesamt eher unschön und ungemütlich.

Dafür geht es meinem Bike jetzt besser. Andere Feder in der Gabel und nun weiß ich auch, wo mein temporäres Knacken her kam : Innenlager war etwas lose  Aber nun ist alles wieder sauber und schick.

Und in zwei Wochen darf der Heiko mir meine M4 anbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. März 2007)

papperlapapp regen, ich hör als regen, drei drobbe un ihr macht panik. der frühe vogel fängt den wurm.....guten morgen allerseits.


----------



## fUEL (17. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> papperlapapp regen, ich hör als regen, drei drobbe un ihr macht panik. der frühe vogel fängt den wurm.....guten morgen allerseits.


sstimmt mit dem Vogel und da war es auch noch drogge heut meue um 6


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2007)

ei gude Maggo


----------



## Maggo (17. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> sstimmt mit dem Vogel und da war es auch noch drogge heut meue um 6



ich bin gesche korz vor neun los un hab mer viel zeit gelasse. es hetzt aan ja kaaner wemmer allans iss.


----------



## Maggo (17. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Maggo



ei!


----------



## habkeinnick (17. März 2007)

gude maggo - alder regenbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude maggo - alder regenbiker



ihr braucht andere medizin. regen ist wenn von oben (oben ist das was ihr seht, wenn ihr den kopf in den nacken legt!) wasser (kommt auch aus der amatur im bad) nach unten der schwerkraft folgend niederschlägt.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regen

das war und ist hier noch nicht der fall. wenn man natürlich pennt bis in die puppen braucht man sich nicht wundern.....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. März 2007)

Nach dem nassen Winter kann man das bißchen Luftfeuchtigkeit da draußen doch wirklich nicht Regen nennen. Ich setz mich jetzt ins Auto und fahr über Umwege (Besorgungen) zur Hohemark. Bis später!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2007)

nächste Woche schneit es angeblich.


----------



## Frank (17. März 2007)

Im Schnee biken ist super. Aber ich denke nicht, das man von einer Decke ausgehen kann. Da wird ned mehr viel passieren. Wenn doch, lach ich mich tot weil mein Heuschnupfen dann etwas besser wird


----------



## habkeinnick (17. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wenn doch, lach ich mich tot weil mein Heuschnupfen dann etwas besser wird



*lach* - schon lustig, einpaar tage schönes wetter und schon merk ich auch den heuschnupfen.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn man natürlich pennt bis in die puppen braucht man sich nicht wundern.....



das ist wohl richtig, obwohl ich garnicht so lange geschlafen habe. ich sagte ja schon -> wenn ich am biken bin und es fängt so an wie jetzt, dann ziehe ich die andere jacke an und wenn nötig die regenhose und gut ist. aber mich zu motivieren aufs bike zu steigen wenn es schon regnet ist halt nicht wirklich da.

ich stehe ja auch zu meiner schönwettervorliebe


----------



## Frank (17. März 2007)

Ach wenn es am Schiffen ist, macht es wirklich keinen Spaß - wenn man bereits eine Zeit unterwegs ist und dann wird es naß, dann kann man nix gegen machen und dann ist das auch ok. 

Solange es nicht so endet wie im Harz damals mit Sturm, Hagel, Flußdurchquerungen ...


----------



## habkeinnick (17. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Solange es nicht so endet wie im Harz damals mit Sturm, Hagel, Flußdurchquerungen ...



du meinst damals  als wir alle noch jung und schön wären


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2007)

Ich fahre auch lieber bei Sonnenschien und trockenen Trails...
Regen ist einfach doof. Im Sommer, bei 30°C im Schatten ist son Schauer ja mal ganz erfrischend  aber wenns eh nur 7°C oder so hat dann brauch ich nicht auch noch Regen dazu...


----------



## Maggo (17. März 2007)

.....jaja, früher war alles aus holz.sogar die gummistiefel.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .....jaja, früher war alles aus holz.sogar die gummistiefel.....


 
Treiben kieloben durch die Pfütze Matrosenschicksal


----------



## habkeinnick (17. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .....jaja, früher war alles aus holz.sogar die gummistiefel.....



echt? meine waren gelb


----------



## habkeinnick (17. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch lieber bei Sonnenschien und trockenen Trails...
> Regen ist einfach doof. Im Sommer, bei 30°C im Schatten ist son Schauer ja mal ganz erfrischend  aber wenns eh nur 7°C oder so hat dann brauch ich nicht auch noch Regen dazu...



man fahre ich langsam bergab - habe gerade mal nen bike-video geschaut...hut ab...was denen die dinger verspringen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2007)

du alter nachmacher  hier laufen auch Bike-Videos...sind schon kranke Leute


----------



## Frank (17. März 2007)

Hier laufen die GC's und MACHINE HEAD


----------



## arkonis (17. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hast Du eines gefunden? Ich könnte Dir noch jemanden empfehlen.



ne leider nicht da gab es schon gute Räder für wenig Geld aber sind alle zu schwer gewesen. Die Auswahl war auch nicht so groß.
Was ich Suche ist ein leichtes Rad mit 26" und Single Speed. STVO ist egal.
Eben eine haltbare Stadtgurke soll ein Geschenk werden.


----------



## caroka (17. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Solange es nicht der Kopf ist...
> 
> Über das "oller" müssen wir uns aber nochmal unterhalten! :schlitzaugensmiley:


Du Theoretiker, Du solltest das mal praktisch unter Beweis stellen. Mein Rolladen ist immer noch kaputt.


----------



## Frank (17. März 2007)

So Schnauze voll ... ich fahr heim und muss endlich mal was beißen. 

Bis demnächst in diesem Theater!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2007)

Morgen 13:30 Plauschertour ab NI:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4214


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (17. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du Theoretiker, Du solltest das mal praktisch unter Beweis stellen. Mein Rolladen ist immer noch kaputt.



Mein Rolladen ist auch seit 1 Monat kaputt, das Problem ist das der elektrisch ist und die Rolladenkasten  aufgehämert werden muss    Das gibt noch eine ziemliche Arbeit.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2007)

riesig was los hier 

so ne richtig üble "Schlampe" für annen Bahnhof wär mir auch recht, das Problem ist nur das ich damit wohl nicht sehr gern fahrn würd


----------



## caroka (17. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Mein Rolladen ist auch seit 1 Monat kaputt, das Problem ist das der elektrisch ist und die Rolladenkasten  aufgehämert werden muss    Das gibt noch eine ziemliche Arbeit.



Da hätte ich auch keine Lust zu.  Gott sei Dank habe ich einen ganz einfachen.   Da der Gurt gerissen ist und ich dunkle Zimmer nicht mag, mach ich Ihn lieber gleich sonst drückt mir das auf mein Gemüt.


----------



## fUEL (17. März 2007)

Bis Montach muss mir meue den Tach mit a....e versaue 

Bleibt geschmeidig uff em trail


----------



## arkonis (17. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> riesig was los hier
> 
> so ne richtig üble "Schlampe" für annen Bahnhof wär mir auch recht, das Problem ist nur das ich damit wohl nicht sehr gern fahrn würd



so ein Stadtrad fehlt mir auch, hab bisher immer mein "Geschäftsrad" benutzt ist aber zu schwer und zu schlecht. Hatte gestern mit dem Trek zweimal einen Platten gehabt nur weil ich Strasse gefahren bin. Die ganzen Alkis zieht es im Frühjahr auf die Strasse und entsprechend viel Glasscherben liegen auf den Strassen . Für die Stadt habe ich mir ein Rennrad vorgestellt, und das hier mal ins Auge gefasst. Aber 120 Euro für so ein Bike  Seitdem es ebay gibt ist der Preisespiegel für Gebrauchtwaren extrem gestiegen. Für 500 bekomme ich schon sowas.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2007)

Cracy kommst Du morgen mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. März 2007)

Mein Bein will irgendwie noch nicht so recht belastet werden  Abwarten bis morgen würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. März 2007)

Guude zusamme,

endlisch :hÃ¼pf:ferdisch:hÃ¼pf: midem :hÃ¼pf:alde :hÃ¼pf:Jahr; ich mach drei â â â .



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Cracy kommst Du morgen mit?



Wo ? was ? wie ? kann ich debei sein ? ab wann ? wie lang ? LMB ?
_ Edit: welch ein Zufall; wer lesen kann, ist echt im Vorteil _
Bin eingetragen


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. März 2007)

A*****sbedingt konnte ich die letzten 100-200 Seiten nicht mitverfolgen.
Falls ich mal angesprochen wurde, bitte wiederholen (sonst könnt ich vor lauter lesen nemmer biken, und das wäre im Diehmsinne ja wohl ganz schlääääääääschd)


----------



## habkeinnick (17. März 2007)

bei mir wieder das typische problem mit dem hinkommen


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bei mir wieder das typische problem mit dem hinkommen


kleiner technischer Hinweis unseres Service-Centers: 
RB15 Bhf N-A Richtung Bad-Homburg ab 11:46 h
S5 Homburg v.d.H. Bhf ab 12:15 h
S4 Ffm Hbf Richtung N-I ab 12:47 h
Ankunft N-I Bhf. 13:04 h
Kosten 9,50 EUR (einfach)


----------



## habkeinnick (17. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> kleiner technischer Hinweis unseres Service-Centers:
> RB15 Bhf N-A Richtung Bad-Homburg ab 11:46 h
> S5 Homburg v.d.H. Bhf ab 12:15 h
> S4 Ffm Hbf Richtung N-I ab 12:47 h
> ...



thx, mein lieber. aber bahn? hmm...nee lieber nicht...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2007)

GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

moinmoin ihr Langschläfer...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

Ei gude wie,
Ni 10° trocken


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

Irgendwie fehlt noch min. eine Person im LMB 

*GERD was is los?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

Cracy was macht dein Bein?


----------



## Maggo (18. März 2007)

endlich iss da einer wach. guten morgen.

@gerd: es kam wie es kommen musste.....


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2007)

also ich bin raus für heute ...
ist zwar noch trocken, dafür bläst aber ein heftiger arschkalter wind.
da merkst du von 10 °C auch net mehr viel ...
der himmel ist hier im taunus ordentlich mit schweren dunkelen wolken behangen. nur eine frage der zeit, wann er seine schleusen öffnet ...
dann wirds richtig fies da draussen ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich bin raus für heute ...
> ist zwar noch trocken, dafür bläst aber ein heftiger arschkalter wind.
> da merkst du von 10 °C auch net mehr viel ...
> der himmel ist hier im taunus ordentlich mit schweren dunkelen wolken behangen. nur eine frage der zeit, wann er seine schleusen öffnet ...
> dann wirds richtig fies da draussen ...


Oh Fux, du wirst weich...
Hier ist es momentan trocken und 9°. Sieht zwar nicht schön aus so grau, aber das hindert doch nicht am Biken. Dann muß ich wohl nachher allein los.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

Ich denke das Bein würde lockeres Kurbeln vertragen. Was ist denn Streckenprofilmäßig geplant?
der Carsten hat ne PN


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Oh Fux, du wirst weich...



nicht umsonst war ich auf dem verteiler für dieses "regen-verweigerer-video"   

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1060594


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nicht umsonst war ich auf dem verteiler für dieses "regen-verweigerer-video"
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1060594


Die Gegend kommt mir so bekannt vor.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

Mir kommt sie so vor als ob ich da mal hin muss


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> endlich iss da einer wach. guten morgen.




Hab nur den Platz vom Bett mit de Couch getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (18. März 2007)

Morsche,
aktuell 10,4° in Kriftel (Sunshine-City of MTK )
Richtung Westen schauts nich so dolle aus ...

...Sch...egal, ich will fahr'n !


----------



## Arachne (18. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> endlich iss da einer wach. guten morgen.
> 
> @gerd: es kam wie es kommen musste.....



Aaaaaaahhhhhrrrrrgg......



Guten Morgen!


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. März 2007)

Was kam denn wie es kommen mußte ???
(is das der Grund der Abstinenz ?)

Schätze zwei Möglichkeiten gibbet da:
a) Körperlicher Schaden
b) Materieller (Tupper-)Schaden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

Ei gude Carsten!

lies mal deine PN


----------



## Arachne (18. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mir kommt sie so vor als ob ich da mal hin muss



Bin das alles schon gefahren, natürlich ohne Schanzen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

bist du weich oder was?  ohne Rampen...das is doch grad das lustige 

aber das ändert ja nix dran das ich da mal hinwill, auch wenn ich da vielleicht schonmal runter bin. Ich brauche Trails  aber erst wieder nach den Prüfungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (18. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude Carsten!
> 
> lies mal deine PN


Mach (gefälligst) mal Dein Handy an.  Gib Feedback wenn Du auf Empfang bist .


----------



## Arachne (18. März 2007)

Ich finde weich, dass die Treppe an der großen Kurve nicht gesprungen sind. 

Ansonsten hatte ich in den letzten Tagen schon sehr viele Trails!


----------



## caroka (18. März 2007)

Guden,

die Große ist krank  und das bei Übernachtungsbesuch.  

Wünsch Euch viel Spass und dass es trocken bleibt. Hätte eh nicht mitfahren können.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

Das fand ich auch ziemlich "arm"
Carsten: PN ist unterwegs...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

Bestell gute Besserung!


----------



## caroka (18. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bestell gute Besserung!



Mach ich.  Da freut sie sich. 

Edit: Sie hat sich bedankt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bestell gute Besserung!


Auch von mir.

Da fällt mir auch ein:

@Frank aus P-W: Hab den Fred ja einige Zeit nicht mehr verfolgen können; ist Dein Organismus wieder in der Reihe ?


----------



## Maggo (18. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Was kam denn wie es kommen mußte ???
> (is das der Grund der Abstinenz ?)
> 
> Schätze zwei Möglichkeiten gibbet da:
> ...



keins von beiden, wenn überhaupt ersteres. de gerd und ich haben gestern über schlafstörungen geplauscht. ich war um halb sechs wach. dafür hab ichs radel schon geputzt (für was??) und poliert und so....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moinmoin ihr Langschläfer...



Was heißt hier Langschläfer.......?

Moin


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> keins von beiden, wenn überhaupt ersteres. de gerd und ich haben gestern über schlafstörungen geplauscht. ich war um halb sechs wach. dafür hab ichs radel schon geputzt (für was??) und poliert und so....


Ach so; ich hatte schon sonstige Schäden befüchtet .
Bis später (CR kommt mit), ich freu mich drauf .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. März 2007)

@MTK-Cube
das hatte er am 12.03. 07 18:45 gepostet


fUEL schrieb:


> Komm grad vom Arzt:
> Lunge wieder o.k.
> Darf jetzt langsam wieder anfangen die körperliche Belastung zu steigern.
> In 10 Tagen darf ich wieder Vollbelastung fahren.
> ...


----------



## caroka (18. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Langschläfer.......?
> 
> Moin



Moin Hirsch,

wie geht es Dir?

Edit: Mach mir gerade noch einen Kaffee.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

Der Uwe soll mal die PN beantworten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

Was ist eigentlich mitm Gerd?
@Gerd: kommst du nachher auch mit?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Hirsch,
> 
> wie geht es Dir?
> 
> Edit: Mach mir gerade noch einen Kaffee.



Moin Caro,


mir geht es ziemlich gut   Kaffee kann ich mir nicht machen, habe gestern die Maschine in die Werkstatt gebracht. 
Drück mal die N. ganz fest von mir, damit sie schnell gesund wird Und Du wieder fahren kannst  
Ich werde heute auch nicht fahren, bin von den letzten 3 Tagen total fertich  

Mein Großer hat mich eben zum Frühstück eingeladen


----------



## Arachne (18. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Langschläfer.......?
> 
> Moin



Wie war`s gestern (das Konzert)? Ich war gestern wieder mal so spät bei gc, dass ich den Daniel verpaßte. Bin mit dem langen Thomas gefahren. War entspannend, er hatte `ne 1,5er Umsteigergruppe. War trotzdem sehr nett!

Kommst Du heute Mittag mit nach Neu-Isenburg?


----------



## caroka (18. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mitm Gerd?
> @Gerd: kommst du nachher auch mit?



Der fährt mit.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie war`s gestern (das Konzert)? Ich war gestern wieder mal so spät bei gc, dass ich den Daniel verpaßte. Bin mit dem langen Thomas gefahren. War entspannend, er hatte `ne 1,5er Umsteigergruppe. War trotzdem sehr nett!
> 
> Kommst Du heute Mittag mit nach Neu-Isenburg?




Ja Hirsch sag mal was, wär schön wenn Du auch dabei sein könntest  

Der Nils hat sich auch angekündigt, er muß aber erst noch mir der executiven Seite verhandeln


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommst Du heute Mittag mit nach Neu-Isenburg?



Vielleicht zum Kaffee danach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mitm Gerd?
> @Gerd: kommst du nachher auch mit?



Mit meinem Auto ohne Rückwärtsgang und mit automatischer Gangzugaushängung eher nicht. Aber ich schau mal...


----------



## Arachne (18. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der fährt mit.



Häh? Ist das ein Befehl?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Häh? Ist das ein Befehl?



ja, ja die executive wieder   , der Gerd der brauch sowas!


----------



## caroka (18. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Caro,
> mir geht es ziemlich gut


 Das freut mich. 



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Kaffee kann ich mir nicht machen, habe gestern die Maschine in die Werkstatt gebracht.


Du schaffst das auch ohne. 


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Drück mal die N. ganz fest von mir, damit sie schnell gesund wird Und Du wieder fahren kannst
> Ich werde heute auch nicht fahren, bin von den letzten 3 Tagen total fertich


Ich habe ihr gerade Kamillentee gemacht. Wenn ein Kind schon freiwillig Kamillentee trinkt... Gefahren wäre ich heute eh nicht. Wenn die Kinder da sind, überfahre ich nur ungern die Grenzen Kelkheims.



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mein Großer hat mich eben zum Frühstück eingeladen


Dann lass es Dir schmecken und gut gehen.


----------



## Maggo (18. März 2007)

da draußen vereinen sich gerade zwei umstände, die ich absolut zum kotzen finde. wind in starker boeiger form und nass von oben. wenn da bis nachher kein wunder passiert muss ich das leider canceln.


----------



## caroka (18. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja, ja die executive wieder   , der Gerd der brauch sowas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

Hab dem Cracy geschrieben das es danach keine *Plauscherrotenkollektivtestküchenbesetzung* geben wird. Selbstverständlich können wir aber zum Abschluß noch nen Kaff oder Tee bei mir genießen, auch in dreckigen Klamotten.

NI meldet 10,1° recht feucht, jetzt auch von oben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

In Lenzhahn hat es 7,3°C bei Regen und starken Böen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

in einer Stunde muss ich los - wenns bis dahin dem Uwe zu schlimm wird bitte bescheid sagen.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da draußen vereinen sich gerade zwei umstände, die ich absolut zum kotzen finde. wind in starker boeiger form und nass von oben. wenn da bis nachher kein wunder passiert muss ich das leider canceln.




Winden tuts hier auch, Magoo mach keine S*****. 
Du weißt doch das das sind die wenigen momente im Leben eines Erwachsenen Mannes in denen er noch richtig Kind sein darf und jede Schlampfütze ausgiebig auf Fahrbarkeit testen darf


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Winden tuts hier auch, Magoo mach keine S*****.
> Du weißt doch das das sind die wenigen momente im Leben eines Erwachsenen Mannes in denen er noch richtig Kind sein darf und jede Schlampfütze ausgiebig auf Fahrbarkeit testen darf



Probier das mal wenn Deine Frau dabei ist


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab dem Cracy geschrieben das es danach keine *Plauscherrotenkollektivtestküchenbesetzung* geben wird. Selbstverständlich können wir aber zum Abschluß noch nen Kaff oder Tee bei mir genießen, auch in dreckigen Klamotten.
> 
> NI meldet 10,1° recht feucht, jetzt auch von oben


Ich hab vor zu fahren, komme von oben (fast) was wolle.
Bring auch trockene Klamotten mit für den (zeitlich nicht ausufernden) Kaffee.

@Gerd: les mal Deine emails, hab da nen Vorschlag gemacht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da draußen vereinen sich gerade zwei umstände, die ich absolut zum kotzen finde. wind in starker boeiger form und nass von oben. wenn da bis nachher kein wunder passiert muss ich das leider canceln.



Glaubst Du, Du bleibst innen trocken ??? 
Ich würd mich freuen, auch Dich mal wieder zu sehen.

Edit: A***** und Sonnenschein ist noch viel :kotz:iger.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

Auto ist gepackt (sonst bin ich schon nass bevor ich überhaupt in NI bin) und jetzt mach ichs Gulasch warm


----------



## Maggo (18. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich würd mich freuen, auch Dich mal wieder zu sehen.



ich mich auch, leider wirds noch ein wenig dauern, glaub mir, das macht mein ziel mit den 500pkt. nicht erreichbarer, aber wie vor ein paar seiten geschrieben, es muss spaß machen. wenn ich jetzt ans nasse bike und fahrer ins auto denke wird mir schlecht. wenns nachher besser ist dreh ich evtl hier ne rundeich glaub aber net dran. 
näxte woche dann wieder.....


----------



## wissefux (18. März 2007)

ich glaub. ich hab für heute die richtige entscheidung getroffen ...
seid kurz vor 10.00 uhr schiffts hier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. März 2007)

de net wasserscheue kater plauscht auch lieber


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub. ich hab für heute die richtige entscheidung getroffen ...
> seid kurz vor 10.00 uhr schiffts hier ...


Das hört aber auch wieder auf. Ich will heute nochmal da raus!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Auto ist gepackt (sonst bin ich schon nass bevor ich überhaupt in NI bin) und jetzt mach ichs Gulasch warm


 Treffen wir uns wie besprochen in Kriftel (steigst dort "um" ?) oder fährst Du direkt nach N-I


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

alles wie besprochen Carsten

hoffentlich bereuhe ich das nachher/morgen nicht


----------



## Arachne (18. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich hab vor zu fahren, komme von oben (fast) was wolle.
> Bring auch trockene Klamotten mit für den (zeitlich nicht ausufernden) Kaffee.
> 
> @Gerd: les mal Deine emails, hab da nen Vorschlag gemacht.



Vielen Dank, hab drauf geantwortet.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

Das hört sich so an als ob sich da einer drücken wollte


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das hört sich so an als ob sich da einer drücken wollte


Schaun mer mal, ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf.

Edit: Bin dann mal offline zur Vorbereitung.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

so, ich fahr dann mal ganz gemütlich los, bis gleich dann Carsten (12:50 Kriftel Bahnhof)


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

NI meldet starker Regen, Temp ist auf 8° gefallen, Wind ist auch noch da, wie soll das nur weitergehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

Nils hat eben abgesagt...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2007)

ich habe eben meinen kumpel gefragt ob ich sein auto haben kann, er schaut raus und sagt -> du hast sie nicht alle  

ob er recht hat?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich habe eben meinen kumpel gefragt ob ich sein auto haben kann, er schaut raus und sagt -> du hast sie nicht alle
> 
> ob er recht hat?



er hat recht, wenn wir wirklich fahren hat er ganz sicher recht!


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2007)

bei uns schneit es *lach* ok, sind nur ganz kleine weiße kügelchen, aber es hat tatsächlich angefangen


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

Wir sind gefahren... 

Habt Ihr gewust das Hagel  im Gesicht während der Fahrt ganz schön weh tut? Wir wissen das jetzt


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bei uns schneit es *lach* ok, sind nur ganz kleine weiße kügelchen, aber es hat tatsächlich angefangen



wenns se bei uns nur auch so klein gewesen wären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir sind gefahren...
> 
> Habt Ihr gewust das Hagel  im Gesicht während der Fahrt ganz schön weh tut? Wir wissen das jetzt



daumen hoch. MÄNNER, ich war hier heute nicht wirklich produktiv....


----------



## Lucafabian (18. März 2007)

Mahlzeit, es gibt Pizza und feinen Salat für die harten Kerle. Die Pizza hat noch ne Flasche Roten gestiftet.

Schade das nicht alle Plauscher da sind


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2007)

luca aber bald wieder  wir beide schön wieder wo runter - ich freu mich.

und respekt das ihr heute gefahren seid. 

ich geh jetzt erstmal zu pizza hut


----------



## caroka (18. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, es gibt Pizza und feinen Salat für die harten Kerle. Die Pizza hat noch ne Flasche Roten gestiftet.
> 
> Schade das nicht alle Plauscher da sind



Das habt Ihr Euch verdient.


----------



## arkonis (18. März 2007)

seit Ihr echt heute gefahren?


----------



## caroka (18. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> seit Ihr echt heute gefahren?



Echte Männer scherzen nicht.


----------



## arkonis (18. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Echte Männer scherzen nicht.



In der Sauna war es auch lustiger als draussen  Bin aber mitn T-Shirt 10m bis zum Auto gelaufen und musste dann noch 20 min im Auto warten -> kalt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. März 2007)

ei gude wie!

wie war das ... 

"nur die Harten komm in Garten" oder so

hat mir trotz des tollen Wetters Spass gemacht 
und danke nochmal Carsten fürs Fahren


----------



## Arachne (18. März 2007)

War wieder ein richtig schöner Plauscher-Abend, -Tag! Vielen, vielen Dank der Dame des Hauses, dass sie uns wieder reingelassen, bewirtet und uns trotz ihrer Erkältung Gesellschaft geleistet hat!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (18. März 2007)

ja glaub ich das es gut war - tolle truppe, toller tag/abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (18. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War wieder ein richtig schöner Plauscher-Abend, -Tag! Vielen, vielen Dank der Dame des Hauses, dass sie uns wieder reingelassen, bewirtet und uns trotz ihrer Erkältung Gesellschaft geleistet hat!!!


Genau, dem ist fast nichts hinzuzufügen ... und wer kann Deiner Massage-Einlagen schon widerstehen 

Danke, daß Ihr Euch aufraffen konntet; trotz vereinzelter Schwächel-Postings heut mittag .

@Uwe: Keller schon wieder trocken gelegt ?  Solltest Du vllt., nicht das Dein Rotwild Schnupfen bekommt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> seit Ihr echt heute gefahren?


... und echt batschnass geworden.


----------



## fUEL (18. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... und echt batschnass geworden.


In Mailand war super Wetter.........
war erst laufe und dann im Hotelgym vor de A.....t aber uff dem Rückweg fanden einige den Flug zum :kotz: :kotz: und bei der Landung roch es einfach aus verschiedenen Ecken etwas sauer, pfuideibelsackrattennochmal da musst de selbst an Dich halten was de wackelige Flischer net schafft schaffen die Kotzemichel dann fast ......
Des Achterbahnfeeling gbs awwer umsonst.


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> In Mailand war super Wetter.........
> war erst laufe und dann im Hotelgym vor de A.....t aber uff dem Rückweg fanden einige den Flug zum :kotz: :kotz: und bei der Landung roch es einfach aus verschiedenen Ecken etwas sauer, pfuideibelsackrattennochmal da musst de selbst an Dich halten was de wackelige Flischer net schafft schaffen die Kotzemichel dann fast ......
> Des Achterbahnfeeling gbs awwer umsonst.



Uuuuh, das hätte ich auch gar nicht leiden können... 

Was das Wetter betrifft, hättest Du in Mailand bleiben sollen!


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja glaub ich das es gut war - tolle truppe, toller tag/abend



Danke!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. März 2007)

moin moin ihr Langschläfer 

fast hätte ich ja vergessen mich auch noch bei der lieben Gastgeberin zu bedanken  - danke für Speis und Trank 

war ja nicht mehr viel los hier gestern Abend.


----------



## caroka (19. März 2007)

Moin moin,

im Gegensatz zu Dir bin ich wirklich ein Langschläfer. 

Edit: Nächste Woche um die Zeit freue ich mich schon auf das 7GB.


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Langschläfer sind übrigens nicht unbedingt mit den Spätaufstehern identisch.


----------



## caroka (19. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Langschläfer sind übrigens nicht unbedingt mit den Spätaufstehern identisch.



Ah, so früh am Morgen und schon mit Weisheiten kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ah, so früh am Morgen und schon mit Weisheiten kommen.



Kann ich immer!


----------



## caroka (19. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann ich immer!



Das wäre mir im Traum nicht gekommen, dass man das anders verstehen kann.


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann ich immer!



klar können wir immer


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das wäre mir im Traum nicht gekommen, dass man das anders verstehen kann.


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> klar können wir immer



Mer sinn hald rischdische Kerle!!!


----------



## caroka (19. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



Der Tag fängt ja gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mer sinn hald rischdische Kerle!!!



Soll ich das jetzt beurteilen?


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll ich das jetzt beurteilen?



kannst du das etwa


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll ich das jetzt beurteilen?



Versuchs mal!  Sollte mir Dein Urteil nicht gefallen und ich Lust verspüren das Gegenteil zu beweisen... ...ich wohne nicht weit weg!


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kannst du das etwa


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2007)

montag morgen, die hormone drehen durch


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2007)

caro, warum so still


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

Ich finds auch toll, dass die Sonne scheint!


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> caro, warum so still



So sind sie halt: wenn es konkret wird...


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So sind sie halt: wenn es konkret wird...



psst, isch glaab, se kimmt


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> psst, isch glaab, se kimmt



müsse mer da leise sei, um des zu merge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So sind sie halt: wenn es konkret wird...



Nein, meine Mädels sind krank und somit ziemlich anhänglich.


----------



## caroka (19. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> psst, isch glaab, se kimmt





Arachne schrieb:


> müsse mer da leise sei, um des zu merge?



Da seid Ihr immer sehr kreativ.


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da seid Ihr immer sehr kreativ.



Die Eischrängung is völlisch übberflüssisch!


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, meine Mädels sind krank und somit ziemlich anhänglich.



 Beide bettlägerig?


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Eischrängung is völlisch übberflüssisch!


----------



## caroka (19. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Eischrängung is völlisch übberflüssisch!



OK, da muss ich Dir Recht geben.  
So, ich muss jetzt los.


----------



## caroka (19. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Beide bettlägerig?



Ja, aber nicht mehr so schlimm wie gestern.


----------



## fUEL (19. März 2007)

mOIN MOIN UND ALLEN kRANKEN kINNERN GUUDE bESSERUNG.
Wer hat denn das Wetter bestellt????
Wollt einfach ned raus und bin nur uff de Ergo heut meue.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Uwe: Keller schon wieder trocken gelegt ?  Solltest Du vllt., nicht das Dein Rotwild Schnupfen bekommt.



Ich hat es übernacht in Decken gewickelt, heute morgen war von Schnupfen nix zu sehen  
Wem gehören eigetlich diese ehemals blauen übelst riechenden Socken die an meinem Mülleimer in der Werkstatt kleben?   




fUEL schrieb:


> In Mailand war super Wetter.........
> war erst laufe und dann im Hotelgym vor de A.....t aber uff dem Rückweg fanden einige den Flug zum :kotz: :kotz: und bei der Landung roch es einfach aus verschiedenen Ecken etwas sauer, pfuideibelsackrattennochmal da musst de selbst an Dich halten was de wackelige Flischer net schafft schaffen die Kotzemichel dann fast ......
> Des Achterbahnfeeling gbs awwer umsonst.



Pfui Deifel, sei ruhig!



fUEL schrieb:


> mOIN MOIN UND ALLEN kRANKEN kINNERN GUUDE bESSERUNG.
> Wer hat denn das Wetter bestellt????
> Wollt einfach ned raus und bin nur uff de Ergo heut meue.



Wenn gestern nur so gutes Wetter wie heut gewesen wär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2007)

Ganz vergessen:

*Morgen zusammen *


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen:
> 
> *Morgen zusammen *



 

Muß gerade mal meinen Plauscheranschluß wechseln...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> montag morgen, die hormone drehen durch



dem is nix mehr beizufügen


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2007)

Schaffen wir es im WP die 3000 Hürde zu knacken? Da fehlen noch 150 pkt., des is ganz schee viel


----------



## fUEL (19. März 2007)

Wann is en de Wüsdefux zurück???
Bin ma gespannt uff die Punkde von em


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wann is en de Wüsdefux zurück???
> Bin ma gespannt uff die Punkde von em



Mittwoch Abend. Bin auch mal auf seinen Urlaubsbericht gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schaffen wir es im WP die 3000 Hürde zu knacken? Da fehlen noch 150 pkt., des is ganz schee viel



Klar schaffe mer des!


----------



## Maggo (19. März 2007)

wir haben gerade unser neustes spielzeug ausprobiert. wäre ne nette nummer für den näxten filmeabend.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2007)

Wie groß is er?


----------



## Maggo (19. März 2007)

103" in der diagonalen. 240x140cm echte HD auflösung (1920x1080) 220kg.


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 103" in der diagonalen. 240x140cm echte HD auflösung (1920x1080) 220kg.



 Gehört da ein Gabelstapler dazu???


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2007)

220kg


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gehört da ein Gabelstapler dazu???



He, Drängler!


----------



## Maggo (19. März 2007)

wir waren zu zweit. hatten aber auch drei kettenzüge verbaut, ich bin mal gespannt, wann wir so einen klotz das erste mal an irgendner instabilen messewand installieren sollen.


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2007)

Das ist ein Plasma, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das ist ein Plasma, oder?



si!


----------



## fUEL (19. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> si!


 
So was in klein 42 Zoll hab ich in de Küch hänge


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2007)

moin ihr...schon toll...montag und blauer himmel *grummel*


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> moin ihr...schon toll...montag und blauer himmel *grummel*


Naja, hier sind zwar ein paar blaue Flecken immer wieder am Himmel, aber dazwischen hagelt es dann auch. Werd mich nachher trotzdem ein bis zwei Stündchen aufs Rad schwingen.


----------



## Maggo (19. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Naja, hier sind zwar ein paar blaue Flecken immer wieder am Himmel, aber dazwischen hagelt es dann auch. Werd mich nachher trotzdem ein bis zwei Stündchen aufs Rad schwingen.



würd ich auch gern....mein scheff versaut mir grad den ganzen plan.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2007)

och hier kommt nix vom himmel und gerade sogar die sonne raus *freu* und ich muss sch***e...zum glück bin ich da ja nicht allein


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

Hier hat über Mittag die Sonne gescheint!  Konnte aber nicht lange fahren, mußte Teile für die Schrottkarre besorgen... Habe mir nun aber auch erklären lassen, wie man die Schaltung einstellt!  Schaumerma.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2007)

nu schneits hier...ach wie schön^^


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. März 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ Uwe: ich glaub die sind dem Carsten 

@ Marco: hübscher Taschenfernseher  der wär doch was für ins Auto in die Kopfstützen für die x-box zum zoggen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (19. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ Uwe: ich glaub die sind dem Carsten
> 
> @ Marco: hübscher Taschenfernseher  der wär doch was für ins Auto in die Kopfstützen für die x-box zum zoggen




gude CR


----------



## Maggo (19. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ Uwe: ich glaub die sind dem Carsten
> 
> @ Marco: hübscher Taschenfernseher  der wär doch was für ins Auto in die Kopfstützen für die x-box zum zoggen



da brauchste aber ein ordentliches auto, corsa wird eng. ausserdem ne amtliche lichtmaschine.....

achso: gude!

wie schauts bei euch so unter der woche abends zu ner kurzen sprintrunde aus? irgendwer vorschläge???ich fahr doch nicht gern allein im dunkeln.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. März 2007)

Wer hat hier Corsa?  würd ich nie fahren sowas, dann doch lieber den Panda meiner Mutter 

Am Dienstag hät ich Zeit, sprich morgen. Gerne auch mehr als ne kurze Sprintrunde, hab um hab 11 Feierabend  (haben theoretische Prüfung)


----------



## Maggo (19. März 2007)

da wünsch ich dir mal viel glück, allerdings dürfte morgen der tag sein an dem ich erst ab ca.20:00uhr kann.....

muss nochmal kurz zum einkaufen. bis später.


----------



## Frank (19. März 2007)

Servus zusammen.

Bin die ganze Woche krank geschrieben, weil ich gestern beinahe wieder einen bösen Hexenschuss bekommen habe und mein Ischias eingeklemmt war. 

Gestern schnell Spritze setzen lassen und heute beim Orthopäden gewesen. Ganz großes Tennis.

Erstmal nix mehr mit Biken *grrrr*

Bin auch wieder weg ... bis demnächst!


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Servus zusammen.
> 
> Bin die ganze Woche krank geschrieben, weil ich gestern beinahe wieder einen bösen Hexenschuss bekommen habe und mein Ischias eingeklemmt war.
> 
> ...



 Uuups, gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. März 2007)

Gute Besserung Frank.


----------



## Maggo (19. März 2007)

jep, von mir auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. März 2007)

auch von mir ne gute Besserung.


----------



## fUEL (19. März 2007)

Gute Besserung auch von mirhier und lass Dich mal Massieren, das tut einfach gut, wenns kneift.

Krankengymnastik hilft auch - aber da musst de erst mal zum Arzt und Dir quasi en Rezept geben lassen oder selbst blechen.

Also steilen Aufstieg


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. März 2007)

@Arachne
.............warte auf Nachricht aus Berlin, hoffentlich isses noch nich wech


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2007)

@Frank: auch von mir gute Besserung


@Hirsch: Mach hier die Leut net so neugierig, um was gehts?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2007)

Was is noch nich wech


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was is noch nich wech


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

Habe heute Abend `ne gute Stunde am Auto gebastelt. Danach funktionierte der Rückwärtsgang!!!  Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt mal `ne Weile hält. Schaumerma.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was is noch nich wech



Mein armer Luca 
Ich bin jetzt wech..................................aufe Rolle.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mein armer Luca
> Ich bin jetzt wech..................................aufe Rolle.....




Das euch Junggesellen aber auch nix kreativeres einfällt


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2007)

Peter weist Du ob meine Frau sich ohne weiteres als Student, egal welcher, der billigste, immatrikulieren kann? Was kostet so was heutzutage?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe heute Abend `ne gute Stunde am Auto gebastelt. Danach funktionierte der Rückwärtsgang!!!  Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt mal `ne Weile hält. Schaumerma.



Du entwickelst Dich noch zum richtigen Mechaniker


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Peter weist Du ob meine Frau sich ohne weiteres als Student, egal welcher, der billigste, immatrikulieren kann? Was kostet so was heutzutage?



Oje, das ist teuer geworden  Ich schätze mal pro Semester Gebühren, Sem.-Ticket usw.350 plus demnächst 500 Studiengebühren. 
Möchte sie vielleicht bei mir studieren.............


----------



## Frank (19. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gute Besserung auch von mirhier und lass Dich mal Massieren, das tut einfach gut, wenns kneift.
> 
> Krankengymnastik hilft auch - aber da musst de erst mal zum Arzt und Dir quasi en Rezept geben lassen oder selbst blechen.
> 
> Also steilen Aufstieg


 
Hab sowieso Rezept bekommen für 6x Krankengymnastik, kenn mich ja aus. Werd morgen früh mal ins ReHa Zentrum rauflatschen, war ja sooo lange nicht mehr da *sarkasmus*

Geht schon besser. Hab so eine schicke Bandage bekommen und sitz hier gerade am Notebook, ist etwas bequemer. Die Madame ist schon am bubu machen und ich geh jetzt auch ... oder gugg ich noch nen Filmchen?

Mit dem sch**** Rücken hab ich vor gut 6 Jahren in Paris drei Tage stationär gelegen, daher bin ich vorsichtig geworden. Und das Gefühl gestern kam mir sehr bekannt vor aber ist ja nochmal gut gegangen.

Studieren jetzt so teuer? Jessas. Gut das ich was anständiges gelernt habe


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. März 2007)

@Frank: Gute Besserung! Kopf hoch und Rücken gerade!


----------



## Arachne (19. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du entwickelst Dich noch zum richtigen Mechaniker



Wenn man keine Knete hat ist man entweder abhängig, oder lernt `ne Menge...


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. März 2007)

N'abend zusammen (oder träumt recht süß),



Lucafabian schrieb:


> .... Wem gehören eigetlich diese ehemals blauen übelst riechenden Socken die an meinem Mülleimer in der Werkstatt kleben?   ....



Vorsicht, laß Deine Kinder nicht in den Keller, geh nur mit vorgehaltener Kerze runter und warte, bis das Dekontimationskommando kommt.

Meinst Du, Du schaffst es mit Gummihandschuhen, Atemmaske und vorgehaltener Plastiktüte diese in jene zu isolieren, zuzuknoten und morgen abend zum Biometrie-Workshop mitzubringen ? Der Austausch sollte natürlich im Freien erfolgen (ich hab keine Lust, für irgendwelche Spätschäden einzelner Teilnehmer aufzukommen).


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> @ Uwe: ich glaub die sind dem Carsten ...


Kameradenschwein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (19. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe heute Abend `ne gute Stunde am Auto gebastelt. Danach funktionierte der Rückwärtsgang!!!  Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt mal `ne Weile hält. Schaumerma.


Versuchs mal damit:  (ansonsten hoffe ich natürlich mit)


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. März 2007)

@Frank-Admin: Auch von mir gute Besserung
@Frank-fUEL: Schön, dasse wieder fit bist (Danke Caro).

Ich war heute auch in 2 Etappen auf dem Tretroller, deswegen kann ich erst jetzt reinschauen.



Maggo schrieb:


> ....wie schauts bei euch so unter der woche abends zu ner kurzen sprintrunde aus? irgendwer vorschläge???ich fahr doch nicht gern allein im dunkeln.


@Maggo und wer sich noch angesprochen fühlen könnte: Ich "spinne" mit der Idee, morgen zum Biometrie-Workshop mit dem Bike zu fahren (hin- und zurück). Kannst Du mitspinnen oder fährst Du von der A***** direkt hin ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. März 2007)

ach jo,*
Morsche zusamme 
*(heud bin isch mal der 1.)


----------



## habkeinnick (20. März 2007)

morsche cube und GN8


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Maggo und wer sich noch angesprochen fühlen könnte: Ich "spinne" mit der Idee, morgen zum Biometrie-Workshop mit dem Bike zu fahren (hin- und zurück). Kannst Du mitspinnen oder fährst Du von der A***** direkt hin ?


Ich glaube, ihr spinnt wirklich.   Erstens ist Bad Homburg nicht gerade um die Ecke, zweitens ist das ein Vortrag mit 40 Leuten, da solltet ihr nicht so müffeln und drittens ist für heute Nacht Schnee und Eis gemeldet und vor 21 Uhr kommt ihr wahrscheinlich nicht los. Ihr seht ich bin informiert, weil ich auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt hatte. Ich werd´s aber sein lassen.


----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe heute Abend `ne gute Stunde am Auto gebastelt. Danach funktionierte der Rückwärtsgang!!!  Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt mal `ne Weile hält. Schaumerma.



Du bist ja en rischdische Kerl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ......
> @Frank-fUEL: Schön, dasse wieder fit bist (Danke Caro).
> 
> .......


Für Dich doch sehr gerne.  Wo Du doch so viel arbeiten musstest.


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Schön, dass hier über den Vortrag diskutiert wird, hätte ich fast vergessen...


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ihr spinnt wirklich.   Erstens ist Bad Homburg nicht gerade um die Ecke, zweitens ist das ein Vortrag mit 40 Leuten, da solltet ihr nicht so müffeln und drittens ist für heute Nacht Schnee und Eis gemeldet und vor 21 Uhr kommt ihr wahrscheinlich nicht los. Ihr seht ich bin informiert, weil ich auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt hatte. Ich werd´s aber sein lassen.



Soll ich die Spikes einfahren?!  Dann können wir eine Plauscher-Müffel-Ecke einrichten...


----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Schön, dass hier über den Vortrag diskutiert wird, hätte ich fast vergessen...



Soll ich Dich abholen?

Edit: Moin an alle.


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll ich Dich abholen?
> 
> Edit: Moin an alle.



Zwei-, oder vierrädrig?


----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zwei-, oder vierrädrig?



Ich fahre auf jeden Fall mit dem Auto.


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf jeden Fall mit dem Auto.



Laß uns das kurz vorher absprechen!? Sicherlich fahre ich von Wiesbaden los, da wäre es umgekehrt (ich hole Dich ab) sinnvoller. Und da meine Schaltung beim Auto ja gerade auch geht...


----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laß uns das kurz vorher absprechen!? Sicherlich fahre ich von Wiesbaden los, da wäre es umgekehrt (ich hole Dich ab) sinnvoller. Und da meine Schaltung beim Auto ja gerade auch geht...


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Soll ich die Spikes einfahren?!  Dann können wir eine Plauscher-Müffel-Ecke einrichten...


Ja, ja, ja .... und ein paar Duplo-Steine müssen da auch liegen, sonst quengel ich immer so ...

Ne müffel-freundliche Variante wäre, mit der Bahn hinzukommen und dann zurückzufahren... (oder Deo mitzunehmen) schaunmermal (den Track Kriftel-Hohemark-Dehnfeld hab ich schon mal drin).


----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ja .... und ein paar Duplo-Steine müssen da auch liegen, sonst quengel ich immer so ...
> 
> .....



Kannst Du nicht schon mit Lego spielen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ja .... und ein paar Duplo-Steine müssen da auch liegen, sonst quengel ich immer so ...
> 
> Ne müffel-freundliche Variante wäre, mit der Bahn hinzukommen und dann zurückzufahren... (oder Deo mitzunehmen) schaunmermal (den Track Kriftel-Hohemark-Dehnfeld hab ich schon mal drin).



War nirgendwo `ne Anspielung!

Direkteste Strecke wäre über Sulzbach, Schwalbach, Steinbach, Orschel und dann entweder Bommerschen, oder Oberstedten.


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht schon mit Lego spielen?



  

Ich hab sogar schon Fischer-Technik!


----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar schon Fischer-Technik!



Ich bin nie über Lego hinausgekommen.  Fischer-Technik ..........wäre das genial.


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin nie über Lego hinausgekommen.  Fischer-Technik ..........wäre das genial.



Wir können ja mal zusammen spielen...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal zusammen spielen...



MOINMOIN


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War nirgendwo `ne Anspielung!


 hab auch keine gesehen; mir ist nur der Spieltrieb (im Gegensatz zu Deinem ~) durchgekommen  



Arachne schrieb:


> Direkteste Strecke wäre über Sulzbach, Schwalbach, Steinbach, Orschel und dann entweder Bommerschen, oder Oberstedten.


Danke für den Tip (geht das überwiegend über betonierte Ackerwege?); meiner Meinung nach wäre es durch den Wald (hoffentlich) windstiller und einfach schöner zu fahren.

jez aber ab ... und tschüss


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal zusammen spielen...



doktorspiele


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar schon Fischer-Technik!


Einmal Tupper -  immer Tupper  

(Duplo auch, schon klar)


----------



## Maggo (20. März 2007)

morsche.

tja biometrie workshop hab ich doch glatt mal wieder verpeilt. wird also nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche.
> 
> tja biometrie workshop hab ich doch glatt mal wieder verpeilt. wird also nix.



Denkste denn an DO ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche.
> 
> tja biometrie workshop hab ich doch glatt mal wieder verpeilt. wird also nix.


Ob wir nurn 40 oder 41 Leute sind, ist doch egal. Es kommen eh welche nicht, das wird schon passen. Kommst du dann?


----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ob wir nurn 40 oder 41 Leute sind, ist doch egal. Es kommen eh welche nicht, das wird schon passen. Kommst du dann?



  Maggo bitte, bitte, bitte..........................


----------



## Maggo (20. März 2007)

wann gehts denn los?? ich hab um 18:15 nen termin in hattersheim. wenn ich da um 19:00 weg komm und bei denfelds um 20:00 die sache steigt könnte das was werden....


----------



## Maggo (20. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Denkste denn an DO ?



donnerstag??? entweder wir haben über noch nix gesprochen oder ich hab tatsächlich was vergessen.


----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> doktorspiele


   Aus dem Alter sind wir raus. 
Jetzt geht es mehr um Technik und so.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann gehts denn los?? ich hab um 18:15 nen termin in hattersheim. wenn ich da um 19:00 weg komm und bei denfelds um 20:00 die sache steigt könnte das was werden....



19:30 bei Denfeld.


----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> donnerstag??? entweder wir haben über noch nix gesprochen oder ich hab tatsächlich was vergessen.



Die Zwei kochen manchmal ihr eigenes Süppchen.  

Ich muss jetzt unbedingt los....


----------



## Maggo (20. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> 19:30 bei Denfeld.



ich versuchs mal. kann mich jemand in ner stunde mal dran erinnern, wenn ich an nem funktionsfähigen rechner sitze dem herrn gronert ne mail wg. donnerstag zu schicken?!ich bin tatsächlich von selbst drauf gekommen, dass da was war.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich versuchs mal. kann mich jemand in ner stunde mal dran erinnern, wenn ich an nem funktionsfähigen rechner sitze dem herrn gronert ne mail wg. donnerstag zu schicken?!ich bin tatsächlich von selbst drauf gekommen, dass da was war.



   

Ich bin wech........................am Fließband...


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> N'abend zusammen (oder träumt recht süß),
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Strümpfe kannst de am Bahnhof für gutes Geld als Drogen verkaufen. Der Käufer wird sich sich bestimmt nicht beschweren. Ich bin jetzt noch ganz benommen. 
Ich werd mal schauen ob ich sie irgendwie verpacken kann. Vielleicht in 5-10 Plastiktüten und das ganze anschließen in die Gefriertruhe. Mitbringen kann ich sie leider nicht, wg. diversen Geburtstagsfeiern hab ich den nächsten freien Abend am Frei-Tag und kann deshalb auch nicht zum Bio-Shop kommen.  

*
Morgen zusammen*


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... und kann deshalb auch nicht zum Bio-Shop kommen.
> ...



Schade!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. März 2007)

ei gude wie!

hoffentlich hats Daumendrücken geholfen, immerhin kam ich gut mit der Zeit hin


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> hoffentlich hats Daumendrücken geholfen, immerhin kam ich gut mit der Zeit hin



 Was hast Du denn sonst für ein Gefühl?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2007)

Schaut mal und lästert:


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich versuchs mal. kann mich jemand in ner stunde mal dran erinnern, wenn ich an nem funktionsfähigen rechner sitze dem herrn gronert ne mail wg. donnerstag zu schicken?!ich bin tatsächlich von selbst drauf gekommen, dass da was war.



Danke für die Erinnerung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schaut mal und lästert:



ah, der Wurfanker, damit Du bergauf nicht mehr so schnell fährst!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. März 2007)

Ein Rockring für zum vors dritte (oder etwa statt dem dritten?) Kettenblatt zum Zähneschutz.
Uwe - du brauchst ein anderes Bike 
@ Gerd: sonstiges Gefühl ist ganz gut, irritiert mich nur das die anderen Teilweiße nicht fertig geworden sind (120mins hatten wir, 90 hab ich gebraucht). Ich könnte ja fast vermuten das ich da irgend ne Rückseite oder so übersehen habe...aber eigentlich warens nur 50 Aufgaben und die habe ich alles bearbeitet 
Allerdings habe ich jetzt schiss vor der Praktischen - die wird Hammerhart


----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Zwei kochen manchmal ihr eigenes Süppchen.
> 
> Ich muss jetzt unbedingt los....





Maggo schrieb:


> ich versuchs mal. kann mich jemand in ner stunde mal dran erinnern, wenn ich an nem funktionsfähigen rechner sitze dem herrn gronert ne mail wg. donnerstag zu schicken?!ich bin tatsächlich von selbst drauf gekommen, dass da was war.


Man bin ich blöd........


----------



## Frank (20. März 2007)

So ich geh dann gleich mal zur Krankengymnastik, im ReHa Zentrum hätten sie erst nach Ostern !! wieder Termine, schade aber dann geh ich halt in eine andere Praxis ... vierte Praxis in den letzten drei Jahren, bald hab ich sie ALLE durch  

@Luca: schicke Schablone ... für was soll das denn gut sein?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> @Luca: schicke Schablone ... für was soll das denn gut sein?



Ein Hosenschutz fürs Bike

Das war das erste Foto von ihm, inzwischen hab ich schon wieder dranrumgesägt  Ich will ihn übermorgen dem Vater meines Sohnes, zu dessen Kinds Geburtag schenken  Bis dahin muß er passen, sonst steh ich ohne Geschenk da!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2007)

@Frank: Nicht Luca sondern Lugga oder Lucafabian !







grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2007)

Vier Plauscher online und ich Monologe führen


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vier Plauscher online und ich Monologe führen



Na gut:


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vier Plauscher online und ich Monologe führen



ich seh fünfe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



He, vorsicht Frank, dass ist *mein *Part!!!


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich seh fünfe ...



Whow!  Was wirst Du erst sehen, wenn Du das andere Auge auch noch aufmachst!


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow!  Was wirst Du erst sehen, wenn Du das andere Auge auch noch aufmachst!



muß ich jetzt den fred wechseln http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=268100


----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

Hat jemand ein allein stehendes Haus zu verkaufen (kein Reihenhaus, Doppelhaushälfte geht gerade so). 5-7 Zimmer, ca. 130-150 m², keine Nebenkostenschleuder , in Bad Soden, Kronberg, Königstein so die Gegend, ruhig gelegen, bis 500.000,-. Kein Makler 

Nur ernst gemeinte Zuschriften, da ernst gemeinter Post.


----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow!  Was wirst Du erst sehen, wenn Du das andere Auge auch noch aufmachst!



Dann würde Dir vllt. auffallen, dass ne PN auf Dich wartet.


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2007)

kannst meins für 500 mille haben  
hat aber nur 120 m² wohnfläche, aussenanlagen müssen noch gemacht werden. ansonsten fast fertig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kannst meins für 500 mille haben
> hat aber nur 120 m² wohnfläche, aussenanlagen müssen noch gemacht werden. ansonsten fast fertig ...



Du Fux, Du.  

Edit: Gerd ich warte.


----------



## fUEL (20. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du Fux, Du.
> 
> Edit: Gerd ich warte.


Plauschers 2 
Wie sieht das denn aus mit den Punkten, wenn unser Team nicht bald ein paar Punkte macht sind wir raus aus den Top 50 und somit von der 1. Seite der Ergebnisse.

Kompliment an Plauscher 1 - Bei Euch hat ja *jeder *mindestens ca. doppelt so viele Punkte wie unsere Nr. 4 oder 5 mal so viele wie unsere Nr. 5 des internen Rankings. Chapeau. Wenn mer dann mal den Gerd ausklammert so ist das ne sehr homogene Teamleistung. 
Bleibt ja nur zu hoffen, daß der Wüsdefux en paar Punkde mitbringt von la Palma.

Die ersten 50 wäre schön zu halten.


----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

Gerd, ich warte nicht gerne. 
*Ich geh biken **werfdenKopfzurücknehmdieNasehochstapfbeleidigtdavon*


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2007)

plauschers 2 : und dann noch von den eisbären abgefangen werden, tz tz tz ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. März 2007)

@ Uwe: ich dachte das ist für dein Torwild damit das KB ganz bleibt.

@ Caro: in der Gegend kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gerd, ich warte nicht gerne.
> *Ich geh biken **werfdenKopfzurücknehmdieNasehochstapfbeleidigtdavon*



He, manchmal muß selbst ich a*******. Ich finde es ja eigentlich auch unverschämt, aber was soll ich machen??? Ich hatte gerade mal ab und an Gelegenheit einen Blick zu werfen. Bin also auch da noch nicht zu gekommen. Eigentlich hättste mir auch gleich die Nummer PNnen können... Ich schau ma.


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Uwe: ich dachte das ist für dein Torwild damit das KB ganz bleibt.
> ...


----------



## Arachne (20. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> hab auch keine gesehen; mir ist nur der Spieltrieb (im Gegensatz zu Deinem ~) durchgekommen
> 
> 
> Danke für den Tip (geht das überwiegend über betonierte Ackerwege?); meiner Meinung nach wäre es durch den Wald (hoffentlich) windstiller und einfach schöner zu fahren.
> ...



Was fürn Trieb? 

Das sind tatsächlich asphaltierte Feld- und Radwege, sowie einige Autostraßen. Klar ist es über den Taunus schöner, aber halt viel weiter!


----------



## caroka (20. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> He, manchmal muß selbst ich a*******.


 


Arachne schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja eigentlich auch unverschämt, aber was soll ich machen???





Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade mal ab und an Gelegenheit einen Blick zu werfen. Bin also auch da noch nicht zu gekommen. Eigentlich hättste mir auch gleich die Nummer PNnen können... Ich schau ma.


Sorry, war mir nicht sicher, ob es die richtige Nummer war, die ich mir gemerkt hatte.  Kennst mich doch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. März 2007)

ei gude!
war eben 5 pünktcher mache - 26km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. März 2007)

die 300 (wie jämmerlich  ) pack ich diesen Pokal noch, aber erst nachm schlafen
Gute Nacht


----------



## Maggo (20. März 2007)

gute nacht.....

@all: bin erst um viertel nach sieben vom termin weggekommen. hätt also net hingehauen, naja, donnerstag dann halt.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. März 2007)

Hab den Hosenschoner auf 100gr gebracht, jetzt gefällt er mir nicht mehr, rund gefiel er mir besser


----------



## Maggo (20. März 2007)

ich weiß, dass du das nicht hören willst, aber der antrieb sieht aus wie von nem freerider. however, wenigstens lässt du dir nicht aufdiktieren wie du was auch immer machen solltest.


----------



## fUEL (20. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> war eben 5 pünktcher mache - 26km


 
Prima Racer, denk dran Sonntag is rum


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Prima Racer, denk dran Sonntag is rum


... eben, und damit ich die 500 noch voll grisch, hab ich vor und nach dem Dimb-Treffen je 1½ Std. auf dem Tretroller verbracht. Ich bin kaum mer runner gekomme, so had mir de A_(piiiiiiep)_ weh getan...

Guude N8 beisamme.


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... eben, und damit ich die 500 noch voll grisch, hab ich vor und nach dem Dimb-Treffen je 1½ Std. auf dem Tretroller verbracht. Ich bin kaum mer runner gekomme, so had mir de A_(piiiiiiep)_ weh getan...
> 
> Guude N8 beisamme.



 Whow! 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow!
> 
> Gute Nacht!



MOIN........


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Der Biometrie-Vortrag war klasse!  Soweit ich es verstanden habe gliedert sich eine entsprechende Untersuchung in eine

orthopädische Voruntersuchung
Videoanalyse, vorzugsweise auf der Rolle (eigenes Rad)
Druckverteilungsanalyse im Schuh und neu auf dem Sattel
Auswertung

Aus der Auswertung resultieren Anpassungen am Bike und am Fahrstil mit den Zielen Beschwerden zu beseitigen, Spätfolgen zu verhindern und die eingesetzte Kraft effektiv in Vortrieb umzusetzen.

Biometrie Demo am lebenden Objekt:






Auswertung der Druckverteilung im Schuh:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Biometrie-Vortrag war klasse!  Soweit ich es verstanden habe gliedert sich eine entsprechende Untersuchung in eine
> 
> orthopädische Voruntersuchung
> Videoanalyse, vorzugsweise auf der Rolle (eigenes Rad)
> ...



Klingt irgendwie wichtig


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIN........



Moin!

Warum bisdn Du nich zum Vortrag gekomme?


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie wichtig



Ja! Allerdings nicht unbedingt der Vortrag, aber eine entsprechende Untersuchung.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Warum bisdn Du nich zum Vortrag gekomme?



Hab mir mal einen netten Abend gegönnt


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hab mir mal einen netten Abend gegönnt



Aha!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aha!



Bitte keine anzüglichen Kommentare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bitte keine anzüglichen Kommentare



Iiiiiichchch???     

Hast Du mittlerweile Nachricht aus Berlin?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Iiiiiichchch???
> 
> Hast Du mittlerweile Nachricht aus Berlin?



Leider nicht  Die wollten sich heute Abend melden


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Leider nicht  Die wollten sich heute Abend melden



Grummel!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Grummel!



'Find ich auch


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. März 2007)

Mußma schlafen.
Gutnacht.


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 'Find ich auch



Hakst Du morgen nochmal nach?

Puh, habe mir wegen Spannungskopfschmerzen einen feinen Bordeaux gegönnt! Nu bin ich aber müde...

EDIT: Gute Nacht!


----------



## habkeinnick (21. März 2007)

GN8


----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Moin,

der Vortrag gestern war echt nicht schlecht. Ich hatte mich bis jetzt kaum nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt und so gab es für mich viele neue Denkanstöße. 

@Maggo

ich habe Dich vermisst. Schade dass es nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## Maggo (21. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Vortrag gestern war echt nicht schlecht. Ich hatte mich bis jetzt kaum nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt und so gab es für mich viele neue Denkanstöße.
> 
> ...



wir sehn uns ja morgen  ich wär trotzdem seeeehr gerne gekommen, hat halt zeitlich nicht hingehauen.


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Guten Morgen, 

wieso ist da draußen denn alles gefroren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wieso ist da draußen denn alles gefroren?



Ja was für en Mist. Ich habe schon Sommerreifen auf meim Auto.


----------



## Maggo (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wieso ist da draußen denn alles gefroren?



liegt meines wissens nach am wetter. hab ich zumindest heute im frühstücksfernsehn gehöhrt.


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja was für en Mist. Ich habe schon Sommerreifen auf meim Auto.



Naja, die Straße sieht ja trrocken aus.  Ich hab ja meine Winterreifen in diesem "Winter" erst gar nicht drauf gemacht...


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> liegt meines wissens nach am wetter. hab ich zumindest heute im frühstücksfernsehn gehöhrt.



Whow, Du schaust morgens schon fern!?!  Könnte sein. An wen muß ich denn diesbezügliche Änderungswünsche schicken?


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2007)

was wirst de erst gucken, wenn du morgen früh aus dem fenster guckst und alles weiß ist  

von oktober bis april muß man hierzulande mit schnee rechnen. selbst im mai hat es schon mal geschneit ...
ich lass meine winterreifen noch ne weile drauf ...


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Hilfe, wir werden angegriffen!  Der Agressor muß irgendwo über uns sein. Er schießt dauerhaft mit großen weißen Partikeln...


----------



## Maggo (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, Du schaust morgens schon fern!?!  Könnte sein. An wen muß ich denn diesbezügliche Änderungswünsche schicken?



so, hier schneits gerade. schick ne mail an den user petrus, ich glaube aber der hat das auch nicht mehr richtig im griff, seit es haarspray aus dosen gibt. die frauen sind schuld (caro natürlich ausgenommen.)


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2007)

Morgen,

weder NI noch Langen können Schnee melden, alles ist trocken.

Gerd wer ist die hübsche Frau auf dem Bild vom Workshop?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich weiß, dass du das nicht hören willst, aber der antrieb sieht aus wie von nem freerider. however, wenigstens lässt du dir nicht aufdiktieren wie du was auch immer machen solltest.




So ein unfug, natürlich will ich es hören. 

Das Bike sieht aus als wär es ein Bike von mir. Sind wir doch mal ganz ehrlich. Ich spiel halt gerne mit dem Bike, und genügend Geld um mir für jedes Spiel ein eigenes Bike zu kaufen hab ich nicht. Zwangsläufig muß ich das vorhandene Bike so umbauen das ich es für alle Spiele nutzen kann. Wieso soll man nicht nen CCler so umbauen, nur weil die Industrie das nicht will 


Im übrigen zählte vor einigen Jahren ein Bike mit 100mm zu den Freeridern

Langen meldet leichte Schneeschauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> weder NI noch Langen können Schnee melden, alles ist trocken.
> 
> Gerd wer ist die hübsche Frau auf dem Bild vom Workshop?



Ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, ich versäumte nähere Bekanntschaft zu schließen. 

Keine Angst der Beschuß mit den weißen Partikeln verursacht nur geringe Verluste. Danach folgt wieder Sonnenschein!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, ich versäumte nähere Bekanntschaft zu schließen.
> 
> Keine Angst der Beschuß mit den weißen Partikeln verursacht nur geringe Verluste. Danach folgt wieder Sonnenschein!



Das Du nix anbrennen läßt kann man ja nicht behaupten


----------



## Maggo (21. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So ein unfug, natürlich will ich es hören.
> 
> Das Bike sieht aus als wär es ein Bike von mir. Sind wir doch mal ganz ehrlich. Ich spiel halt gerne mit dem Bike, und genügend Geld um mir für jedes Spiel ein eigenes Bike zu kaufen hab ich nicht. Zwangsläufig muß ich das vorhandene Bike so umbauen das ich es für alle Spiele nutzen kann. Wieso soll man nicht nen CCler so umbauen, nur weil die Industrie das nicht will
> 
> ...




sag ich ja, jedem das seine. ich versuche meine körperlichen schwächen durch das gewicht des rades zu kompensieren und auf die idee einfach mal zu nem dirtspot zu fahren und mein rad zu belasten komme ich halt nicht freiwillig, wobei ich das neulich in götzenhain gut fand. als ausnahme zum normalen fahren ist das ja auch legitim. wie schon geschgreiben, jeder hat seine vorlieben und ich denke nicht, dass ich im trail bergab oder in der ebene langsam bin mit der kiste, die ich zur zeit fahre, von daher ist alles in butter. friede! letztendlich zählt der zusammenhalt. ich persönlich würde sogar wenn ich mir momentan ein rad kaufen würde ich sogar eher richtign 28" und schnell schielen.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sag ich ja, jedem das seine. ich versuche meine körperlichen schwächen durch das gewicht des rades zu kompensieren und auf die idee einfach mal zu nem dirtspot zu fahren und mein rad zu belasten komme ich halt nicht freiwillig, wobei ich das neulich in götzenhain gut fand. als ausnahme zum normalen fahren ist das ja auch legitim. wie schon geschgreiben, jeder hat seine vorlieben und ich denke nicht, dass ich im trail bergab oder in der ebene langsam bin mit der kiste, die ich zur zeit fahre, von daher ist alles in butter. friede! letztendlich zählt der zusammenhalt. ich persönlich würde sogar wenn ich mir momentan ein rad kaufen würde ich sogar eher richtign 28" und schnell schielen.



Du und körperliche Schwächen, willst Du mich zu lachen bringen, Du Tier  In Götzenhain fand ich es diesmal nicht so gut, das lag aber wiederum an meinen körperlichen Schwächen die nicht verhindern konnten das die Kälte in mich reinkroch. 
Fahren tue ich am liebsten am Berg und diesen natürlich runter. Alle Spielereien haben nur den einen Zweck, schneller den Berg runterzufahren und noch mehr Adrenalin  unterwegs einzusammeln. Eins hab ich noch vergessen, zu verhindern das der Maggo mich überholt, der is nämlich ganz schön schnell und klebt mir immer so dicht am HR wenn er nicht vor mir fährt


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2007)

Die 28" versteh ich aber nicht, damit fährt man doch Pickelbelag


----------



## Maggo (21. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die 28" versteh ich aber nicht, damit fährt man doch Pickelbelag



nicht wenn profilierte reifen verbaut sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (21. März 2007)

Moin zusamme
Schöne Bilder, Gerd
Wer hat das Wetter bestellt uff em Heimweg war schon alles weiss und heut meue war Radfahren ned ungefährlich, hab mich mal ein wenig in Bodenproben( ja Plural ) geübt.
Sind aber wohl nur paar hämathome

Hat jemand morgen Zeit/ Lust zum Fahren ?


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusamme
> Schöne Bilder, Gerd
> Wer hat das Wetter bestellt uff em Heimweg war schon alles weiss und heut meue war Radfahren ned ungefährlich, hab mich mal ein wenig in Bodenproben( ja Plural ) geübt.
> Sind aber wohl nur paar hämathome
> ...



Au!

Morgen hätte ich schon lust zu biken, aber keine Zeit. Hier wurden mehrere Besprechungen angesetzt...

Habe mir übrigens mal Peters Wohnung angeschaut. Ist toll!  Aber schon größer und dadurch teurer als ich dachte...


----------



## arkonis (21. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So ein unfug, natürlich will ich es hören.
> 
> Das Bike sieht aus als wär es ein Bike von mir. Sind wir doch mal ganz ehrlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ...Kettenschutz, wenn du noch mehr von den Teilen hast nehme ich gerne eins



Vielleicht bau ich ja nochmal einen der weniger als 100gr wiegt und dafür schöner ist, dann kannst de den Alten haben. Ich muß ihn aber erstmal ausgiebig testen. Hab keine Ahnung ob er unter oder überdimensioniert ist. 

Sollte in einem Jahr noch kein Kratzer drin sein, würde das auch ein Abschrauben wegen Überflüssigkeit zur Folge haben, dann kannst den auch haben


----------



## Maggo (21. März 2007)

auf ebay gibts carbonplatten zum ausschneiden.....würde ja dann fast schon wieder ins konzept passen.

isses jetzt n rockring oder ein hosenschutz??


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> auf ebay gibts carbonplatten zum ausschneiden.....würde ja dann fast schon wieder ins konzept passen.
> 
> isses jetzt n rockring oder ein hosenschutz??



Ist die Frage ernst gemeint???     

Klar, Lugga trägt beim Biken komische Hosen, aber trotzdem!


----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ernst gemeint???
> 
> Klar, Lugga trägt beim Biken komische Hosen, aber trotzdem!



Nachdem ich gestern den Hubbel gesehen habe tippe ich auf Rockring.  Da würde ich nie ohne Rockring rumcruisen. 

Edit: @Arachne
hat sich der Hirsch schon gemeldet?


----------



## Maggo (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ernst gemeint???
> 
> Klar, Lugga trägt beim Biken komische Hosen, aber trotzdem!



iss hier irgendetwas ernst gemeint???


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern den Hubbel gesehen habe tippe ich auf Rockring.  Da würde ich nie ohne Rockring rumcruisen.
> 
> Edit: @Arachne
> hat sich der Hirsch schon gemeldet?



Nur Pussies brauchen `nen Rockring!  Wenigstens deswegen werde ich mich wohl kaum mal hinlegen...    

@caroka: nö, leider nicht.


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss hier irgendetwas ernst gemeint???



Allerdings!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Allerdings!


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Naja, wenn ich z.B. jemandem verspreche etwas aus `nem Radladen von hier mitzubringen, meine ich es ernst, oder meine Zuneigung zum Plauscherfred und seinen Teilnehmern ausdrücke, oder eine Terminteilnahme zusage, oder...


----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur Pussies brauchen `nen Rockring!  Wenigstens deswegen werde ich mich wohl kaum mal hinlegen...
> ...



  
Ich fahr da trotzdem nicht.


----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich z.B. jemandem verspreche etwas aus `nem Radladen von hier mitzubringen, meine ich es ernst, oder meine Zuneigung zum Plauscherfred und seinen Teilnehmern ausdrücke, oder eine Terminteilnahme zusage, oder...



Ja, eigentlich ist es ganz einfach.....man muß nur wissen, wann ein Post ernst gemeint ist und wann nicht.


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fahr da trotzdem nicht.



Pussie Pussie Pussie!!!
  ​


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich ist es ganz einfach.....man muß nur wissen, wann ein Post ernst gemeint ist und wann nicht.



Genau! wir üben das jetzt:

@Maggo: mein letzter Beitrag ernst, oder nicht ernst, dass ist hier die Frage!?


----------



## Maggo (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich z.B. jemandem verspreche etwas aus `nem Radladen von hier mitzubringen...



wisst ihr eigentlich wer die geilste beste phänomenalste plauschersau am set ist???


----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Pussie Pussie Pussie!!!
> ​



Ich habe eben andere Qualitäten. So und jetzt muss ich schnell weg. Kann keine Fragen mehr beantworten.


----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wisst ihr eigentlich wer die geilste beste phänomenalste plauschersau am set ist???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wisst ihr eigentlich wer die geilste beste phänomenalste plauschersau am set ist???


----------



## Maggo (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau! wir üben das jetzt:
> 
> @Maggo: mein letzter Beitrag ernst, oder nicht ernst, dass ist hier die Frage!?



ich sag mal nix.....


----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau! wir üben das jetzt:
> 
> @Maggo: mein letzter Beitrag ernst, oder nicht ernst, dass ist hier die Frage!?



*Schuft!!!!*


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe eben andere Qualitäten. So und jetzt muss ich schnell weg. Kann keine Fragen mehr beantworten.



???    ???

Komm hilf mir: welche waren das doch gleich???

ok, ich meine jetzt außer, dass Du durch Deine Art gute Laune in Gruppen verbreitest, mit minimalistischem Material gigantische Leistungen vollbringst, lecker kochen kannst, super hilfsbereit bist, `ne tolle Figur hast, ...


----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Ha, ich hab was vergessen, nicht das es zu Missverständnissen kommt.
*Mein letzter Beitrag ist Ernst gemeint.*





Edit: Nimm das weiße weg.


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Schuft!!!!*



 

por que? pour quoi? why? Hääh???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ha, ich hab was vergessen, nicht das es zu Missverständnissen kommt.
> *Mein letzter Beitrag ist Ernst gemeint.*
> 
> 
> ...



Nö!!!

siehe mein letzter.


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Edit: Nimm das weiße weg.



ok, hab`s doch weg gemacht!


----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Die Kleine muss ins Training.


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Kleine muss ins Training.



Vergiß nicht wieder die Punkte einzutragen und trage die von letzter Woche nach!


----------



## habkeinnick (21. März 2007)

hallo ihr plauscher


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hallo ihr plauscher



Hallo Du Plauscher!

Was machts Wetter im tiefen Dschungel?


----------



## habkeinnick (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hallo Du Plauscher!
> 
> Was machts Wetter im tiefen Dschungel?



immermal schneelniesel und net doll. und bei dir am strand?


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> immermal schneelniesel und net doll. und bei dir am strand?



Bisher wurde die Sonne nur von kurzen Schneenieselschauern unterbrochen. Bei meiner mittäglichen Eltvillerunde hatte ich nach und nach alles. Aber nicht so, dass es richtig naß wurde.  Nur hatte ich irgendwie in beide Richtungen Gegenwind!


----------



## habkeinnick (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bisher wurde die Sonne nur von kurzen Schneenieselschauern unterbrochen. Bei meiner mittäglichen Eltvillerunde hatte ich nach und nach alles. Aber nicht so, dass es richtig naß wurde.  Nur hatte ich irgendwie in beide Richtungen Gegenwind!



bist ja ein fitter kerl, also macht dir gegenwind nix aus  ich bin nur faul zur zeit...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. März 2007)

@Caroka / Arachne

   Tutte pelletti    62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bist ja ein fitter kerl, also macht dir gegenwind nix aus  ich bin nur faul zur zeit...



isch aschendlisch aach, abbä wp........


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Caroka / Arachne
> 
> Tutte pelletti    62


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Hicks - komme grad vo - hicks - nnem weinprö - hicks - bsche widdä. - hicks - also die wür - hicks - ttemberjer - hicks - sinn ja ned so - hicks - mei sach, abbä - hicks - de regent!!! hicks hicks hicks - is ok


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2007)

Ei gude wie!

Caro/Gerd: von was fürm Hubbel sprecht ihr wo der Lugga n Rockring (der sich bei Bodenkontakt vermutlich zur Seite wegbiegt weil zu dünn) braucht und die Caro nicht fahren will?


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> Caro/Gerd: von was fürm Hubbel sprecht ihr wo der Lugga n Rockring (der sich bei Bodenkontakt vermutlich zur Seite wegbiegt weil zu dünn) braucht und die Caro nicht fahren will?



Wir sprechen natürlich von *dem *Hubbel (vom Alden runter)!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2007)

da brauchs doch kein Rockring. Rockring brauchs für die Stadt wenn man viel auf Absätzen unterwegs ist


----------



## habkeinnick (21. März 2007)

gude CR


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da brauchs doch kein Rockring. Rockring brauchs für die Stadt wenn man viel auf Absätzen unterwegs ist



Ja, aber caroka denkt sicherlich, wenn schon Rüstung, dann richtig!...


----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Caroka / Arachne
> 
> Tutte pelletti    62



Hirsch, Du bist genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da brauchs doch kein Rockring. Rockring brauchs für die Stadt wenn man viel auf Absätzen unterwegs ist


..... und nach dem Hubbel.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2007)

gude hkn!

@caro: nach dem Hubbel braucht man Vollvisier und ganzkörperpanzer  da bringt einem ein Rockring gar nix


----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gude hkn!
> 
> @caro: nach dem Hubbel braucht man Vollvisier und ganzkörperpanzer  da bringt einem ein Rockring gar nix



Jo, die Halbtoten legen auch erst mal ihren Panzer an, wenn es rund geht. Aber  so ein Rockring für die Kettenblätter ist doch nicht verkehrt, oder?


----------



## fUEL (21. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da brauchs doch kein Rockring. Rockring brauchs für die Stadt wenn man viel auf Absätzen unterwegs ist


Ich dacht bei Rock am Ring müsst gued wetter sein.


----------



## Maggo (21. März 2007)

solang de net an ulla kock am brink gedacht hast ist doch alles latscho.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. März 2007)

verkehrt ist sowas nicht, das stimmt schon Caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (21. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> solang de net an ulla kock am brink gedacht hast ist doch alles latscho.....


Pornodeifelzeug:
Die ulla is am kock vom Brink(Bernhard Brink)???
Einfach nur blöd, oder??

Meinst Du    Lutscho statt latscho? isch bin verwirrt, muss ich gestehen.


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

@fUEL: habe sdf mit Frau wieder wohlbehalten Nachhause chauffiert! Er erzählte etwas von "einigen" Stunden im Sattel...


----------



## arkonis (22. März 2007)

wenns Wetter mal wieder was bieten würde könnt ich mir auch überlegen mal wieder auf dem Sattel zu gehen, aber heute hat es sogar geschneit, muss nicht sein  zumal sich die Knie mir nach einer kalten Tour so unangenehm bemerkbar machen, ist wohl auch nicht so gesund.


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. März 2007)

Hi Plauscher,

melde mich brav vom Urlaub zurück. Habe einige WPP nachzutragen. Das dauert jedoch. Morgen bin ich beim Dimb-Treffen dabei.

GN8


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2007)

der aane kimmt, der anner geht ...

melde mich ordnungshalber für die nächsten paar tage mal ab.
bring aber keine wp´s mit, wenn ich wieder komm ...

tschö


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

morsche,

draussen siehts aus als wäre ein kokslaster umgekippt.


----------



## caroka (22. März 2007)

Moin Plauscher,

wie gut, dass es bald widder besser wern soll es Wetter. Kürzlich war noch Winter mit Frühlingswetter, jetzt ist Frühling mit Winterwetter.


----------



## fUEL (22. März 2007)

*Moin zusamme liewe Plauschers   Und nun die fast rhetorische Frage:*
* Kommt jemand mit auf Tour heut mittag ???*

*Peter und meinereiner bislang wollen dem Wetter   die positiven Seiten abgewinnen  *


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> *Moin zusamme liewe Plauschers   Und nun die fast rhetorische Frage:*
> * Kommt jemand mit auf Tour heut mittag ???*
> 
> *Peter und meinereiner bislang wollen dem Wetter   die positiven Seiten abgewinnen  *



ich würd gern, sehr gern, muss aber a***** ausserdem macht mein gefährt mich momentan nicht glücklich.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> draussen siehts aus als wäre ein kokslaster umgekippt.


Oha! Koks wird jetzt schon in Lastern eingeschmuggelt und der Maggo weiß sogar schon, wie das aussieht, wenn einer umkippt. Das läßt mich ja übles vermuten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. März 2007)

Moin Arachne


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Oha! Koks wird jetzt schon in Lastern eingeschmuggelt und der Maggo weiß sogar schon, wie das aussieht, wenn einer umkippt. Das läßt mich ja übles vermuten!



Aber wenigstens weiß ich jetzt wieso es da draußen so aussieht, wie es aussieht... 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Oha! Koks wird jetzt schon in Lastern eingeschmuggelt und der Maggo weiß sogar schon, wie das aussieht, wenn einer umkippt. Das läßt mich ja übles vermuten!



ich hatte ne schlimme kindheit, bin in sindlingen aufgewachsen.


----------



## caroka (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hatte ne schlimme kindheit, bin in sindlingen aufgewachsen.



Maggo  
das entschuldigt alles.


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Maggo
> das entschuldigt alles.



was meinst du mit "alles"? für was muss ich mich denn noch rechtfertigen?


----------



## caroka (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was meinst du mit "alles"? für was muss ich mich denn noch rechtfertigen?



Wenn Du in Sindlingen aufgewachsen bist, musst Du Dich doch für nichts mehr rechtfertigen.  Da hattest Du ja eine richtig harte Kindheit. Klar raucht man dann und fährt Opel.  

Edit: 
Da fällt mir noch was ein: Du arbeitest auch zu viel.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was meinst du mit "alles"? für was muss ich mich denn noch rechtfertigen?


Hm, wenn du so fragst wird da wohl noch mehr sein... Getroffene Hunde bellen!  

Bis heute abend zusammen, muß jetzt auf die A*****.


----------



## caroka (22. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hm, wenn du so fragst wird da wohl noch mehr sein... Getroffene Hunde bellen!
> 
> Bis heute abend zusammen, muß jetzt auf die A*****.



Stimmt, heute Abend.  
Da freu ich mich schon.


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Du in Sindlingen aufgewachsen bist, musst Du Dich doch für nichts mehr rechtfertigen.  Da hattest Du ja eine richtig harte Kindheit. Klar raucht man dann und fährt Opel.



naja, fürn golf gti oder nen korrekten dreier hat die kohle nie gereicht, das radl war zu teuer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, fürn golf gti oder nen korrekten dreier hat die kohle nie gereicht, das radl war zu teuer....



Ich seh schon, trotz schwerer Kindheit legst Du auf die richtigen Dinge Wert.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2007)

Morgen zusammen, 
endlich geht der S***** Rechner wieder



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...(der sich bei Bodenkontakt vermutlich zur Seite wegbiegt weil zu dünn)...



Ja, ja  der neid der Besitzlosen. Pass nur auf das Du nicht verbogen wirst  



Maggo schrieb:


> ich würd gern, sehr gern, muss aber a***** ausserdem macht mein gefährt mich momentan nicht glücklich.



Was hat es den das Gute?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, fürn golf gti oder nen korrekten dreier hat die kohle nie gereicht, das radl war zu teuer....



In Dreieich aufzuwachsen war auch nich so einfach, auch wenns zum korrekten dreier gereicht hat  Ich hoff mir meine denselbe dreier


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> endlich geht der S***** Rechner wieder
> 
> 
> ...



de dämpfer verliert langsam aber sicher luft. hab mal wieder das inspektionsintervall ignoriert.....


----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2007)

Wir werden mit den Bikes doch alle beschissen,
früher hät`s sowas net gegeben!


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir werden mit den Bikes doch alle beschiessen,
> früher hät`s sowas net gegeben!



laut fox soll der krüppel alle 40h / 1000km inspiziert werden.....*kopfschüttel!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2007)

Dann hättest Du ja während des WP 4 mal inspizieren müssen  

Da lob ich mir doch den DT-Swiss Dämpfer.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2007)

Fox sollte von der Null-Stress Liste gestrichen werden!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Guten Morgen....MOINMOIN...  EiGudeWieeee..... 

Habt ihr fleißich geplauscht....?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Kaum bin ich wach gehen alle schlafen....................


----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2007)

Moin Hirsch,
wesche Mosche werd ich wohl absage müsse weil morsche nur Freitag ist  

Sorry, aber ich werd sonst hier nicht fertig bis nächsten Frei-Tag  und da gehts in den Urlaub


----------



## Frank (22. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fox sollte von der Null-Stress Liste gestrichen werden!


 
Hab ich mit meinem Itch Switch ja bisher wohl gewonnen, keinerlei Probleme. Und auch mit dem ollen RockShox Dämpfer vorher im Giant immer alles paletti.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Hirsch,
> wesche Mosche werd ich wohl absage müsse weil morsche nur Freitag ist
> 
> Sorry, aber ich werd sonst hier nicht fertig bis nächsten Frei-Tag  und da gehts in den Urlaub



Moin Lugga,
bei dem Wetter überlege ich 3mal ob ich meine wiedererlangte Gesundheit gefährde. 
Danke für Deine PN. Wäre klasse, wenn Du kommen würdest ( zur Einweihung des BT........ )


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

ja lugga komm auch, ich bin auch da. wer kimmtn hoit obend alls.


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja lugga komm auch, ich bin auch da. wer kimmtn hoit obend alls.



ich alles.

Montag auch, sonst paßt das nicht mit den zwei Mannschaften.


----------



## caroka (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Montag auch, sonst paßt das nicht mit den zwei Mannschaften.



Sitz ich auf nem Schlauch oder betrifft das mich nicht. 

@Maggo
meld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2007)

Berlin?


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Berlin?



......new york, rio, tokio......


gehts dir gut uwe???


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

achso:

wpabschlussfahrt!

wann wo wer?


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso:
> 
> wpabschlussfahrt!
> 
> wann wo wer?



kommt per PN


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kommt per PN



wie exklusiv.......


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie exklusiv.......



Klar! Die beschränkten Platzverhältnisse für das Après-Biking diktieren uns das.


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. März 2007)

So, jetzt habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht die WPP vom Urlaub nachzutragen. Das sind insgesamt:

1753 Minuten
110 Punkte
355 Kilometer (inkl. Laufen)
10.307 Höhenmeter

Also La Palma ist ein extrem steiles Pflaster, teilweise mit über 30° Steigung. Bei derartigen Steigungen war nur noch Schieben möglich, dafür bringts Höhenmeter.


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht die WPP vom Urlaub nachzutragen. Das sind insgesamt:
> 
> 1753 Minuten
> 110 Punkte
> ...



alter.....meinen respekt hiermit zum ausdruck bring.....


----------



## habkeinnick (22. März 2007)

Gude Ihrs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

auch guuude! ich will hier raus!!!! hiiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## caroka (22. März 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht die WPP vom Urlaub nachzutragen. Das sind insgesamt:
> 
> 1753 Minuten
> 110 Punkte
> ...



Genial


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. März 2007)

Ei gude wie!




Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fox sollte von der Null-Stress Liste gestrichen werden!



Stand da (zumindest bei mir) noch nie drauf 
Die Fox war eigentlich das einzige "Gegen" Argument bei meinem Bike 
warum auch immer, ich habs trotzdem gekauft.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Wieso steht der PlauscherFred an 10. Stelle und nicht OBEN ???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> auch guuude! ich will hier raus!!!! hiiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeeee!



Gleich...................................


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Bleibt drinn, des Weddä is echt ned widzich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. März 2007)

schöne gruß vo n norderney  
hier scheint tatsächlich die sonne  

dafür weht ein saukalter heftiger wind, vor allem am meer  

bis bald


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bleibt drinn, des Weddä is echt ned widzich...



Genau.............................War 80min auf der Rolle


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. März 2007)

ich hab heut morgen meinen Augen nicht getraut.





mitlerweile siehts auch nicht viel besser aus, es ist nur alles viel heller


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genial



Ich konnte mich so richtig austoben und den Beginn meines Urlaubs habe ich mit einem 65km La Palma Bikemarathon gekrönt. An dem Tag hatte ich fast 3000 Höhenmeter und 85 Kilometer in den Beinen. Es war weniger anstrengend als von Arachne vorhergesagt. Die Entschädigung war der 3. Platz bei den Veteranen und ein schöner Pokal.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bleibt drinn, des Weddä is echt ned widzich...



haste mir was mitgebracht?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hab heut morgen meinen Augen nicht getraut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heute morgen? Wo war ICH da........


----------



## Frank (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wieso steht der PlauscherFred an 10. Stelle und nicht OBEN ???


 
Sollte ich diesen Thread etwa auch oben anpinnen?  

Muss hier mal wieder aufräumen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich so richtig austoben und den Beginn meines Urlaubs habe ich mit einem 65km La Palma Bikemarathon gekrönt. An dem Tag hatte ich fast 3000 Höhenmeter und 85 Kilometer in den Beinen. Es war weniger anstrengend als von Arachne vorhergesagt. Die Entschädigung war der 3. Platz bei den Veteranen und ein schöner Pokal.



VETERANEN sind doch die Ehemaligen  Oder....


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> haste mir was mitgebracht?



Ich hab mich noch nicht raus getraut...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Sollte ich diesen Thread etwa auch oben anpinnen?
> 
> Muss hier mal wieder aufräumen?



Ich bitte darum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> mitlerweile siehts auch nicht viel besser aus, es ist nur alles viel heller



ist es immer noch weiß?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab mich noch nicht raus getraut...



DAS !!!  glaube ich nicht


----------



## Frank (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum


 
Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schöne gruß vo n norderney
> hier scheint tatsächlich die sonne
> 
> dafür weht ein saukalter heftiger wind, vor allem am meer
> ...



Dir/euch viel Spaß da oben, werde Dich/euch heute Abend vermissen!


----------



## habkeinnick (22. März 2007)

hier schneit es auch lustig vor sich hin...auf wegen und straßen bleibt zwar nix liegen, aber wiese und dächer sind schön weiß


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ist es immer noch weiß?



WEIß?   Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit dem NEUEN ! GT


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl



Aaaaahhhrrrrg................


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> WEIß?   Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit dem NEUEN ! GT



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl



SO ist es richtig.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hier schneit es auch lustig vor sich hin...auf wegen und straßen bleibt zwar nix liegen, aber wiese und dächer sind schön weiß



Hier regnets schon seit Stunden!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aaaaahhhrrrrg................



Geht es Dir..................


----------



## Frank (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> SO ist es richtig.....


 
Das dir das mal nicht zu sehr zu Kopfe steigt  Aber das hier ist wohl der wichtigste Fred im Frankfurt Forum und da kann der ruhig oben hängen.

aber übertreibt es nicht sonst ... ihr wißt schon.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............



.................noch gut???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. März 2007)

sdf: respekt 

Gerd: jo, ist immernoch weiß.

Peter: GT?!


----------



## Frank (22. März 2007)

Gibt nur EINEN ECHTEN GT :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (22. März 2007)

Oder den hier:






... aber ihr meint sicherlich diesen Opel Verschnitt vom Pontiac Solstice oder?
http://www.pictures-of-cars.com/Mustang-GT-500.jpg


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Das dir das mal nicht zu sehr zu Kopfe steigt  Aber das hier ist wohl der wichtigste Fred im Frankfurt Forum und da kann der ruhig oben hängen.
> 
> aber übertreibt es nicht sonst ... ihr wißt schon.



FALLS..............................überhaupt bei mir etwas steigt, dann nicht in den Kopf  Allenfalls in Richtung..............................


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Gibt nur EINEN ECHTEN GT :
> ...


 




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Peter: GT?!



Grüntee!


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Sollte ich diesen Thread etwa auch oben anpinnen?
> 
> Muss hier mal wieder aufräumen?



find ich eigentlich überflüssig wir sind in diesem subforum eh schon überpräsent. nicht dass sich irgendwer noch benachteiligt oder uns bevorteilt fühlt.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Gibt nur EINEN ECHTEN GT :



Stimmt!!!!! Aber meiner ist GRÜN.................


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> FALLS..............................überhaupt bei mir etwas steigt, dann nicht in den Kopf  Allenfalls in Richtung..............................



 tja, falls überhaupt...


----------



## Frank (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> find ich eigentlich überflüssig wir sind in diesem subforum eh schon überpräsent. nicht dass sich irgendwer noch benachteiligt oder uns bevorteilt fühlt.


 
Ahwas, nennen wir das hier mal generelles Rhein Main Off Topic Gebiet. Kann ja jeder was schreiben. 

Falls das wem aufstößt (rülps) kann er sich ja melden.

Ansonsten macht mal einer einen Vote auf ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Grüntee!



Verräter


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> tja, falls überhaupt...



Das sagte ich........................


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> find ich eigentlich überflüssig wir sind in diesem subforum eh schon überpräsent. nicht dass sich irgendwer noch benachteiligt oder uns bevorteilt fühlt.



"überpräsent" hat so etwas von "zu viel". Finde ich gar nicht. Präsent sind wir fast immer, das stimmt. Allerdings möchte ich tatsächlich auch auf keinen Fall, dass sich Wölfe, Eisbären, oder anderes Getier benachteiligt fühlt und plädiere deshalb auch eher für lieber nicht oben extra anpinnen. Auch, wenn es natürlich cool ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. März 2007)

achso, Grüntee 
aktueller Wetterbericht aus Lenzhahn: 0,7°C und relativ starker Schneefall


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Verräter


----------



## habkeinnick (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier regnets schon seit Stunden!




naja besser ist der schnee auch nicht...also schön schlammig auf dem waldwegen. PRIMA wieder nen grund gefunden nicht zu biken


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Das sagte ich........................



...und ich habe es gerne aufgenommen!


----------



## Frank (22. März 2007)

Ok, ist ja nur einen Mausklick entfernt  So hatte Hirsch wenigstens für ein paar Minuten Erfolgserlebnis ... nicht das ich das nun global assoziieren würde  ... aber wie ihr schon sagt - gleiches Recht für alle


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> "überpräsent" hat so etwas von "zu viel". Finde ich gar nicht. Präsent sind wir fast immer, das stimmt. Allerdings möchte ich tatsächlich auch auf keinen Fall, dass sich Wölfe, Eisbären, oder anderes Getier benachteiligt fühlt und plädiere deshalb auch eher für lieber nicht oben extra anpinnen. Auch, wenn es natürlich cool ist...



Na gut.....................Einverstanden...........................


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ok, ist ja nur einen Mausklick entfernt  So hatte Hirsch wenigstens für ein paar Minuten Erfolgserlebnis ... nicht das ich das nun global assoziieren würde  ... aber wie ihr schon sagt - gleiches Recht für alle



  

Kommst Du heute Abend zum Gimbi?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und ich habe es gerne aufgenommen!



Nana.....................wart mal ab..........................wenn wir im DoppelBett......................................


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ok, ist ja nur einen Mausklick entfernt  So hatte Hirsch wenigstens für ein paar Minuten Erfolgserlebnis ... nicht das ich das nun global assoziieren würde  ... aber wie ihr schon sagt - gleiches Recht für alle



Kann es sein, daß Du Dich ein wenig unbeliebt machst...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nana.....................wart mal ab..........................wenn wir im DoppelBett......................................



die Worte - die Worte - ich hab die Worte gemeint


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> "überpräsent" hat so etwas von "zu viel". Finde ich gar nicht. Präsent sind wir fast immer, das stimmt. Allerdings möchte ich tatsächlich auch auf keinen Fall, dass sich Wölfe, Eisbären, oder anderes Getier benachteiligt fühlt und plädiere deshalb auch eher für lieber nicht oben extra anpinnen. Auch, wenn es natürlich cool ist...



ok, einigen wir uns auf omnipräsent.......egal, der fred hängt eh meißtens recht weit oben was solls?!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> die Worte - die Worte - ich hab die Worte gemeint



Die Kaft des geschriebenen Wortes..................................


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok, einigen wir uns auf omnipräsent.......egal, der fred hängt eh meißtens recht weit oben was solls?!



Für mich gäbe es einen Grund: bei nur drei obendrüber mußte ich nicht scrollen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. März 2007)

ich fahr Wasserkaufen, da blick ich wenigstens auf Anhieb durch


----------



## habkeinnick (22. März 2007)

ist es nicht schön weiß -> http://cam.rockenstein.de/?cam=feldbergcam&part=weitwinkel&size=large


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich fahr Wasserkaufen, da blick ich wenigstens auf Anhieb durch



na komm, ich helf Dir, wo bist Du raus gekommen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für mich gäbe es einen Grund: bei nur drei obendrüber mußte ich nicht scrollen...



Eben...............


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist es nicht schön weiß -> http://cam.rockenstein.de/?cam=feldbergcam&part=weitwinkel&size=large



igitt, will Sommer jetzt!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich fahr Wasserkaufen, da blick ich wenigstens auf Anhieb durch



Dann kauf lieber ROTEN


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Eben...............



mim Schleppi mußde sowieso scrollen.


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

mim 19"tft muss ich auch schrollen......ich geh heim......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Höre gerade Schallplatte :
7 Galgenlieder nach Chr.Morgenstern von F.Gulda    Geil


----------



## habkeinnick (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mim Schleppi mußde sowieso scrollen.




zur zeit noch^^ warte mal 10 jahre


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mim 19"tft muss ich auch schrollen......ich geh heim......



Bis gleich


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mim Schleppi mußde sowieso scrollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Höre gerade Schallplatte :
> 7 Galgenlieder nach Chr.Morgenstern von F.Gulda    Geil



ich mag den Friedrich!


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mim 19"tft muss ich auch schrollen......ich geh heim......



ich hab `nen 21er... 

Bis gleich.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich mag den Friedrich!



Der ist / war einfach irre................


----------



## Frank (22. März 2007)

Nee ich pack das heute abend nicht. Hab trotz gelbem Urlaubsschein noch a bisserl was zu tun hier und meine Chefin fliegt doch morgen nach NYC. Da muss ich noch beim Packen helfen  Morgen früh fahr ich sie dann zum Airport und danach halligalli


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Der ist / war einfach irre................



Hast Du `ne Jazz-Aufnahme von ihm?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hab `nen 21er...
> 
> Bis gleich.



34er..............................


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Nee ich pack das heute abend nicht. Hab trotz gelbem Urlaubsschein noch a bisserl was zu tun hier und meine Chefin fliegt doch morgen nach NYC. Da muss ich noch beim Packen helfen  Morgen früh fahr ich sie dann zum Airport und danach halligalli



Schade!

Und wie lange tanzen dann die Mäuse auf den Tischen?


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 34er..............................



 @Maggo: was für `ne Diagonale hat nochmal euer neuer?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du `ne Jazz-Aufnahme von ihm?



Wenn überhaupt, dann auf Platte..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt, dann auf Platte..................



Ich hatte da mal vor vielen, vielen Jahren was gehört, war super begeistert,  habe es aber nie im Laden finden können...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: was für `ne Diagonale hat nochmal euer neuer?



Jaja..............  Der Neue.........................


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte da mal vor vielen, vielen Jahren was gehört, war super begeistert,  habe es aber nie im Laden finden können...



Ich geh demnächst auf die Suche.....................


----------



## Frank (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schade!
> 
> Und wie lange tanzen dann die Mäuse auf den Tischen?


 
Bis Montag abend, Dienstag mittag issie wieder da. Aber ich hab das Weekend genug zu tun ... Rotwein saufen, Pizza mampfen, an diversen Projekten endlich weiter basteln, Stalker spielen (das PC Spiel, nicht real hehe) ....


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Bis Montag abend, Dienstag mittag issie wieder da. Aber ich hab das Weekend genug zu tun ... Rotwein saufen, Pizza mampfen, an diversen Projekten endlich weiter basteln, Stalker spielen (das PC Spiel, nicht real hehe) ....



Boah eh, volles Programm!!!   

Hast Du es gut keine WPP`s einfahren zu wollen...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Bis Montag abend, Dienstag mittag issie wieder da. Aber ich hab das Weekend genug zu tun ... Rotwein saufen, Pizza mampfen, an diversen Projekten endlich weiter basteln, Stalker spielen (das PC Spiel, nicht real hehe) ....



....................................................................................R......a....d.....e............l....................n...........................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Der Neue.........................schmeckt guuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhT


----------



## habkeinnick (22. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Bis Montag abend, Dienstag mittag issie wieder da. Aber ich hab das Weekend genug zu tun ... Rotwein saufen, Pizza mampfen, an diversen Projekten endlich weiter basteln, Stalker spielen (das PC Spiel, nicht real hehe) ....



du bist der weltbeste...mein stalker kommt morgen. hast du deins schon? wie ist es?


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Der Neue.........................schmeckt guuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhT


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: was für `ne Diagonale hat nochmal euer neuer?



*prollmodus an*................hunnerddreizoll......ihr könnt alle einpacken.....................*prollmodus aus*

im april hab ich endlich mal wieder nen richtigen job ne projektion in überformat (doppelt HD) an die zwansich meder breit


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du bist der weltbeste...mein stalker kommt morgen. hast du deins schon? wie ist es?



jaja, die bürger von konsolien.......


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Der Neue.........................schmeckt guuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhT



säufst du schon???? kommste heut abend nicht????


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> säufst du schon???? kommste heut abend nicht????



Klar kommich....................Ich vertrach doch was..............................


----------



## habkeinnick (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jaja, die bürger von konsolien.......



??? nee uffen päzeh


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ??? nee uffen päzeh



im endeffekt ja dasselbe oder??? ich hab hier so einen kleinen nintendowürfel, der wird aber immer weniger angemacht, ausser auf der a***** herrscht gähnende langeweile und es ist genug material zum spielen da. zuhause kaum noch, dabei wollte ich diesen winter mal wieder etwas mehr zocken, dann iss mir aber was dazwischen gekommen. kennen hier fast alle.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. März 2007)

ui is das weiß da draussen. Ma bissi im Schnee wälzen gehn 
Aber glatt is scho bissi, muss man aufpassen beim fahrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (22. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du bist der weltbeste...mein stalker kommt morgen. hast du deins schon? wie ist es?


 
Ich bin ja sonst eher der Taktikshooter Mensch ... aber ich finds hammergeil. Unglaublich gruselig. Von der Stimmung her sehr gut, nen bisserl verwirrend am Anfang und superschwer aber lohnt sich.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich bin ja sonst eher der Taktikshooter Mensch ... aber ich finds hammergeil. Unglaublich gruselig. Von der Stimmung her sehr gut, nen bisserl verwirrend am Anfang und superschwer aber lohnt sich.




hab die demo nicht gespielt und warte nun schon seit jahren drauf. hoffe das es wirklich gut ist.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. März 2007)

einmal Kind sein wenn Schnee kommt 





alternativsport  sauschwer so Schneebällcher


----------



## arkonis (22. März 2007)

bohr, was ein Wetter, bei den Bildern wird mir schon ganz anders  zum Glück fängt der Tag bei mir erst um achte an


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> bohr, was ein Wetter, bei den Bildern wird mir schon ganz anders  zum Glück fängt der Tag bei mir erst um achte an



 so früh???


----------



## Maggo (22. März 2007)

ihr habt euch mit beiträgen ja nicht lumpen lassen. mein lieber herr gesangsverein, da hat man ja richtig was zu tun, dass schaff ich heut def. nicht mehr.


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr habt euch mit beiträgen ja nicht lumpen lassen. mein lieber herr gesangsverein, da hat man ja richtig was zu tun, dass schaff ich heut def. nicht mehr.



Ja, in der Gimbi-Zeit ging wirklich die Wutz ab!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. März 2007)

Nun erstmal nen Roden.........


----------



## habkeinnick (22. März 2007)

monologe sind halt nicht so doll...besonders wenn es draußen schneit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> monologe sind halt nicht so doll...besonders wenn es draußen schneit



da macht man `nen Roden auf (s.o.) und dann geht das schon mit der Zeit!


----------



## habkeinnick (22. März 2007)

kann nix rodes aufmachen....sowas habe ich nicht im haus...


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. März 2007)

N'abend,
Hab erst mal alles gelesen... nu bin ich müd und platt.
Bis vllt. morsche (da will ich so ab 13:00 abhauen und fahr'n => Maggo un Du ? => ich Handy Dich mal an)
Guude N8


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kann nix rodes aufmachen....sowas habe ich nicht im haus...


Däs isse ä Fähler ...


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kann nix rodes aufmachen....sowas habe ich nicht im haus...



Vorsicht!  Könnte lebensbedrohlich sein...


----------



## fUEL (23. März 2007)

Das Kulturgut schlechthin,auch" Rode" genannt hat auch meiner Frau und mir bis eben gemundet. 

Nacht dann mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (23. März 2007)

Morsche. Fahr die Chefin jetzt zum Airport. Dann leg ich mich nochmal hin denk ich, muss heute abend auf Geburtstag nach Maintal ...

Nen Rode und meinen Absolut hab ich IMMER im Haus. Geht nix über alte Hausmittel


----------



## Arachne (23. März 2007)

Guten Morgen,

habt ihr euch alle wieder in eure Winterquartiere zurück gezogen?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. März 2007)

Moin Gerd 
moin Maggo


----------



## Maggo (23. März 2007)

gude lugga......


hat ma einer was von de caro gehört? mer muss sich ja fast gedanken machen!


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2007)

moin (ich darf das hier sagen  )

15 min kosteloses i-net sind zu wenig  

bitte net so viel plauschen  

gruß aus der sonne


----------



## fUEL (23. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> habt ihr euch alle wieder in eure Winterquartiere zurück gezogen?


 
Nicht jeder hier im Forum is en Weichei, der bei Schlechtem Wetter kneift 

870 hm und 4h 04 min netto sinds gestern auf der Pre Versammlungstour gewesen, heut "nur 80 min.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. März 2007)

Moin   Gut geschlafen ? capputschoschlürf


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. März 2007)

Moin Caro, wieder aufgetaucht


----------



## caroka (23. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude lugga......
> 
> 
> hat ma einer was von de caro gehört? mer muss sich ja fast gedanken machen!


Nee, ich hatte gestern nur Stress mit der Kleinen. Gab 'ne dicke Schelte. Danach war ich so wütend und hatte zu nix mehr Bock.


----------



## caroka (23. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Caro, wieder aufgetaucht



Moin Hirsch 
Schade, dass es gestern nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (23. März 2007)

Caro, schöne gude morsche wünsch ich Dir.............und ned mehr ärschern, mir waren früher doch aach ned immer liep


----------



## caroka (23. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Caro, schöne gude morsche wünsch ich Dir.............und ned mehr ärschern, mir waren früher doch aach ned immer liep



Moin fUEL 

Ich war immer lieb..... 
Ich ärgere mich nicht. Hätte die Kleine nur nicht gehört, hätte ich sie zurechtgewiesen und gut.  
Nein, irgendetwas bedrückt sie und ich weiß nicht was.


----------



## fUEL (23. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin fUEL
> 
> Ich war immer lieb.....
> Ich ärgere mich nicht. Hätte die Kleine nur nicht gehört, hätte ich sie zurechtgewiesen und gut.
> Nein, irgendetwas bedrückt sie und ich weiß nicht was.


Das ist dann ja die schwierige Variante


----------



## habkeinnick (23. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Nen Rode und meinen Absolut hab ich IMMER im Haus. Geht nix über alte Hausmittel



da ich keinen alkohol trinke brauche ich weder das eine noch das andere 

aber allen anderen sollen natürlich immer ein gudes rodes stöffche daheim haben.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. März 2007)

@Arachne

Warste schon - haste schon ?


----------



## Arachne (23. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne
> 
> Warste schon - haste schon ?



Ne, hab erst ma ebbes zur Netz-"Überprüfung" implementiert.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, hab erst ma ebbes zur Netz-"Überprüfung" implementiert.



Sollte ich das auch mal - implementieren ?


----------



## DirtJoker (23. März 2007)

jo wa


----------



## Arachne (23. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Sollte ich das auch mal - implementieren ?



Nur was für neugierige Leute - äh, Admins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur was für neugierige Leute - äh, Admins...



Nun ja............
Gehn wir heute noch in die Werkstatt?


----------



## Arachne (23. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nun ja............
> Gehn wir heute noch in die Werkstatt?



Ja, warum nicht? Wir können es natürlich auch verschieben. Ich gehe gleich erstmal einkaufen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, warum nicht? Wir können es natürlich auch verschieben. Ich gehe gleich erstmal einkaufen.



Wenne den Kram krichst, bringinn her


----------



## Arachne (23. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wenne den Kram krichst, bringinn her



Lieferservice?!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lieferservice?!



Ab 50 für umme !!!!                                                                  ?


----------



## Arachne (23. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ab 50 für umme !!!!                                                                  ?



Bei dem ein, oder anderen Verkäufer vielleicht, aber kaum bei der geilsten Plauschersau am set...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei dem ein, oder anderen Verkäufer vielleicht, aber kaum bei der geilsten Plauschersau am set...



Wie kann ich die geile PlauscherSau befriedigen


----------



## Arachne (23. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die geile PlauscherSau befriedigen



in dem Du von dem Roden kostest, den ich dann mitbringe.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> in dem Du von dem Roden kostest, den ich dann mitbringe.



ALK.................................................................ich doch nicht...........................


----------



## fUEL (23. März 2007)

Also de Wüsde Fux hat uns ja mal ordentlich angeschoben im wp. chapeau


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ALK.................................................................ich doch nicht...........................


........OHOL (wat is Dein Problem Hirschi ? 

)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. März 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!


Guude !


----------



## Lucafabian (23. März 2007)

Top Leistung Carsten


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. März 2007)

Nur zur Info: 
Neu-Isenburg is wieder dekontaminiert (hat aber beim Hausherrn zu übermäßigen Haarwuchs im Gesicht geführt )


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Top Leistung Carsten


Jetzt bin ich endlich wieder im Schnitt; Sa. + So. je 3 Stunden, dann sind die 500 geknackt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. März 2007)

@Maggo: Hast ne neue Plazierung


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Hast ne neue Plazierung


Boh ehh, böses Foul .... 

Edit: andererseits hege ich den Verdacht, daß das bald wieder anders ausschaut. Maggo und Arachne sind nicht online ...


----------



## Maggo (23. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Boh ehh, böses Foul ....
> 
> Edit: andererseits hege ich den Verdacht, daß das bald wieder anders ausschaut. Maggo und Arachne sind nicht online ...



ja tolle sache, a***** kann manchmal echt zum kotzen sein. ich werd dann mal letzter. morgen früh um sieben gehts wieder los. 

sorry carsten, ich hatte deinen anruf zu spät gesehen und das telefon nicht am mann. hätte aber eh net geklappt.


----------



## caroka (23. März 2007)

@MTK-Cube
gut Punkte eingefahren.  

@ Maggo
Es kommen auch wieder andere Zeiten. 
Ich kann Deinen Unmut aber sehr gut nachvollziehen. 

Ich war eben auch nochmal unterwegs. Erst hatte ich keine Lust, doch im Schnee war es echt genial.  Ab Höhe Naturfreundehaus lag der Schnee zu hoch, da musste ich wieder umkehren.


----------



## arkonis (23. März 2007)

was Schnee? wie ist denn der Link zur Webcam nochmal?


----------



## arkonis (23. März 2007)

am So kann ich übrigens nicht, bin ab 13 Uhr weg.


----------



## Maggo (24. März 2007)

taunus-info.de


----------



## Hornisborn (24. März 2007)

Ich stell die Frage mal hier, da ich kein Bock habe einen extra Thread auf zu machen und andere Leute sich wahrscheinlich nicht hier in der Gegend auskennen.

Ich fahre erst seit August Regelmässig. Vorher bin ich nur mal so gefahren, wenn es mir in den Sinn kam.

Wo kann ich mich denn mit meinem Fitnessstand einordnen? Hab nämlich bei Unterhaltungen mit anderen gemerkt, wenn es darum geht wie Fit man ist (für eventuelle gemeinsame fahrt) ein wenig aneinander vorbei redet.

Gefahren bin ich dieses Jahr schon:

387,08 Km
7304,43 Hm
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 11,7 Km/h


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. März 2007)

Gut nachhause gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ich stell die Frage mal hier, da ich kein Bock habe einen extra Thread auf zu machen und andere Leute sich wahrscheinlich nicht hier in der Gegend auskennen.
> 
> Ich fahre erst seit August Regelmässig. Vorher bin ich nur mal so gefahren, wenn es mir in den Sinn kam.
> 
> ...


Kommt total auf den Trailanteil drauf an. Wenn es so ein bisschen gemischt ist, wäre das so eine typische Plauschergeschwindigkeit. Wenn einige von uns auf Tempo fahren, fahren sie wahrscheinlich etwas schneller. Wie wäre es mal mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt? Wenn es ab nächster Woche wärmer wird und später noch hell ist, werden wir sicherlich wieder regelmäßiger ab Hofheim, oder Hohemark (AWB) fahren. Man könnte sich auch mal unterwegs treffen.


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gut nachhause gekommen?



Ja, danke! Etwas schlaftrunken, aber ja. 

Nu aber noch ein paar Stunden in die Federn!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2007)

Gude Nacht Gerd, 
Guden Morgen all Ihr anderen 

Das Wetter ja heute morgen wieder hervorragend , Sonne 25 Grad und beste Bodenverhältnissee in Neu-Isenburg


----------



## Maggo (24. März 2007)

moin lugga......wo ist denn dieses neu isenburg??? ne insel auf den fidschis????ich will da sofort hin!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin lugga......wo ist denn dieses neu isenburg??? ne insel auf den fidschis????ich will da sofort hin!!!!!!!



Du, heute macht da gc `ne Tour hin! 

Morgen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2007)

Moin Moin !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin !



Eigude wie, was macht der Schnee bei euch?


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> am So kann ich übrigens nicht, bin ab 13 Uhr weg.



Doch nicht etwa mit Veggia ausreiten.


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, danke! Etwas schlaftrunken, aber ja.
> 
> .....


Was habt Ihr denn gemacht.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn gemacht.




Moin Caro, 
was sollen die Männer schon gemacht haben, 
dummes Zeug schwetzen, saufen und von Frauen träumen


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du, heute macht da gc `ne Tour hin!
> 
> Morgen!



Schon wieder wach?  

Upps, guten Morgen übrigens an die Plauschergemeinde.
Kinder sind weg und zum Glück Sonnenschein und 25°.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schon wieder wach?
> 
> Upps, guten Morgen übrigens an die Plauschergemeinde.
> Kinder sind weg und zum Glück Sonnenschein und 25°.



wie in NI


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin !



Moin Kresi.

Ich mach mir grad noch ein Nutellabrot. *schleck*


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Caro,
> was sollen die Männer schon gemacht haben,
> dummes Zeug schwetzen, saufen und von Frauen träumen



 Gebastelt unn gefuttert hammer aach noch!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2007)

lass mir blos die Ruh mit dem weißen Mistzeug hier 
2°C, bewölkt und überall nur Schnee Schnee und nochmehr Schneematsch!
Ich brauch noch 4std dieses WE! Ich beführchte ich muss doch nochmal auf den Hometrainer...


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie in NI



Klar, man kann sich auch alles schön reden. 
Mein 4. Nutellabrot *schleck*.....und schon weg. 
Bin gleich wieder da......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gebastelt unn gefuttert hammer aach noch!!



Hmmmmmh, Brot Nr. 5 *schleck*

...........und von was....mampf...warst Du schlaftrunken?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gebastelt unn gefuttert hammer aach noch!!



ups, die Völlerei hat ich vergessen, aber was habt Ihr gebastelt  Ich hab ja was gegen die Bastelei, die hält meist nicht so lang  

Weichei, pah, Pferdewegeverweigerer, sie soll sol ja um die dreißig und ausgesprochen hübsch sein  Da werd ich mich halt opfern müssen wenn Ihr alle kneift


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hmmmmmh, Brot Nr. 5 *schleck*
> 
> ...........und von was....mampf...warst Du schlaftrunken?



Na von der Uhrzeit, der Gesamtdauer seit meines letzten Schlafereignisses davor.


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ups, die Völlerei hat ich vergessen, aber was habt Ihr gebastelt  Ich hab ja was gegen die Bastelei, die hält meist nicht so lang
> 
> Weichei, pah, Pferdewegeverweigerer, sie soll sol ja um die dreißig und ausgesprochen hübsch sein  Da werd ich mich halt opfern müssen wenn Ihr alle kneift



Gerüchteverbreiter Du!!! Sie ist vielleicht fünfzehn. Opfer Du Dich mal ruhig!  

Wir haben beim Epic das mittlere und kleine Kettenblatt gewechselt.


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Ich stell die Frage mal hier, da ich kein Bock habe einen extra Thread auf zu machen und andere Leute sich wahrscheinlich nicht hier in der Gegend auskennen.
> 
> Ich fahre erst seit August Regelmässig. Vorher bin ich nur mal so gefahren, wenn es mir in den Sinn kam.
> 
> ...



Anhand solcher Eckdaten ist das nur schwer zu sagen. Arachne hat es ja schon erläutert. 
Fahr einfach mal mit.  Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich in einer Gruppe viel schneller fahren kann.  Auf jeden Fall aber macht es mehr Spaß.


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

So, mein Schlechtwetterfreßanfall ist vorbei. Jetzt ist mir schlecht.


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Weichei, pah, Pferdewegeverweigerer, sie soll sol ja um die dreißig und ausgesprochen hübsch sein  Da werd ich mich halt opfern müssen wenn Ihr alle kneift


Wie selbstlos, Lugga.


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na von der Uhrzeit, der Gesamtdauer seit meines letzten Schlafereignisses davor.



Achso.


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> lass mir blos die Ruh mit dem weißen Mistzeug hier
> 2°C, bewölkt und überall nur Schnee Schnee und nochmehr Schneematsch!
> Ich brauch noch 4std dieses WE! Ich beführchte ich muss doch nochmal auf den Hometrainer...



Gestern abend im Schnee war toll. Genau ich geh mal Webcam schaun..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

......man sieht nix. Ob ich mal hochfahren soll?
Arachne......ach ne GC, hm.

Ich mach mir mal en Kaffee.


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

Hier regnet es zwar noch, es ist aber schon etwas wärmer geworden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gerüchteverbreiter Du!!! Sie ist vielleicht fünfzehn. Opfer Du Dich mal ruhig!
> 
> Wir haben beim Epic das mittlere und kleine Kettenblatt gewechselt.



Wer ist 15?


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wer ist 15?



Aha, klar: Da kommt die junge Plauscherfraktion... 

Die, die mit Dir reiten möchte (Streckenlängenplauscherfred).


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aha, klar: Da kommt die junge Plauscherfraktion...
> 
> Die, die mit Dir reiten möchte



Jetzt sind wir aber gespannt!


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir aber gespannt!



Ist wohl schon unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (24. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja tolle sache, a***** kann manchmal echt zum kotzen sein. ...


So isses hald de mal. Vor 1-2 (?) Wochen, als die Sonne schien, hab ich mit den Hufen gescharrt und just am Wochenend war Wolken und Regen angesagt, da hab ich k..... können (hoffentlich hat das örtliche Klärwerk die Sache geregelt bekommen ). Vielleicht morgen ?

Edit: Morsche zusamme


----------



## Maggo (24. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> So isses hald de mal. Vor 1-2 (?) Wochen, als die Sonne schien, hab ich mit den Hufen gescharrt und just am Wochenend war Wolken und Regen angesagt, da hab ich k..... können (hoffentlich hat das örtliche Klärwerk die Sache geregelt bekommen ). Vielleicht morgen ?
> 
> Edit: Morsche zusamme



morgen geht definitiv klaro....


----------



## Maggo (24. März 2007)

die 500er marke werde ich aller vorraussicht nach aber net packen. irgendwie bin ich jetzt ganz ordentlich frustriert.


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die 500er marke werde ich aller vorraussicht nach aber net packen. irgendwie bin ich jetzt ganz ordentlich frustriert.



Kopf hoch Maggo, wir hamm Dich trotzdem lieb. 

Ich wollte eigentlich den Luca noch einholen, packe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

Es hat aufgehört zu regnen und wird immer heller!


----------



## Hornisborn (24. März 2007)

Dann fahre ich doch mal mit. Ab Hohemark währe ok, Hofheim ist mir zu weit da ich auch mein bike nicht ins Auto bekomme.

Zum fahren, ein Trail ist mind. immer dabei.


----------



## arkonis (24. März 2007)

wahnsinn wie viele mit einem Trek Fuel unterwegs sind, wie bist du zufrieden mit dem fuel 70? ich habe noch eines vom Vorjahr mit einer ZR9000 Legierung, die Neuen haben die Alpha legierung wo liegt denn da der Unterschied?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die 500er marke werde ich aller vorraussicht nach aber net packen. irgendwie bin ich jetzt ganz ordentlich frustriert.



Niemand wird sich beschweren, wir haben alle, abgesehen vom Gerd, ungefähr die gleiche Leistung vollbracht   



caroka schrieb:


> Kopf hoch Maggo, wir hamm Dich trotzdem lieb.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich den Luca noch einholen, packe ich auch nicht.



Hätts de auch nicht gepackt, nichts hat mich im WP mehr motiviert wie jemand der mich vom zweiten Platz runterwerfen wollte, ich mußt ja schon den ersten an den Gerd abtreten  


und wenn ich Nachts gefahren wär....


----------



## fUEL (24. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Niemand wird sich beschweren, wir haben alle, abgesehen vom Gerd, ungefähr die gleiche Leistung vollbracht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich finde, Ihr habt ne sehr harmonische Teamleistung abgeliefert im WP.

Klasse Der Gerd hat auch schön recht, daß er bei dem Auto lieber mit dem Bike an die Arbeit fährt(zum Vorteil des Teams).
Wenn der ein fahrbares Auto hat wirds vielleicht anners


----------



## Friendlyman (24. März 2007)

Erster nach GC.
Schönes Wochenende 
W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. März 2007)

noch 73 posts bis zur magischen grenze und ich werde heut abend nicht da sein.......schon wieder verloren, ich hätt mir in den hintern getreten wenn ich heut gefahren wäre, seit 2,5h stunden klingelt hier das telefon....


----------



## Hornisborn (24. März 2007)

@ Arkonis Wo da ein Unterschied ist habe ich keine Ahnung. Ich hab das Fuel jetzt schon 4 Jahre und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ich bin auch mehr so der Wartungsmuffel, hatte aber noch nie Probleme gehabt. Kaputt gegangen ist bis her auch noch nichts.


----------



## Hornisborn (24. März 2007)

Dann geh doch mal ran!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2007)

jetzt weiß ich auch warum hier nix los war...


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... ich hätt mir in den hintern getreten wenn ich heut gefahren wäre, seit 2,5h stunden klingelt hier das telefon....



??? 

Ich war bei gc:





war aber trotzdem recht nett!  Wir sind bis zum Fuchstanz hoch. Ab da war es seeeeehhhr rutschig... Super Gleichgewichtsübung!


----------



## Maggo (24. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ???



ich habe feierabend gemacht, bin heim gekommen und seid geraumer zeit tue ich nix anderes als telefonieren. (service hotline ist manchmal echt shice) egal, morgen können die mir mal den buckel runterrutschen.


----------



## fUEL (24. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Ich war bei gc:
> 
> ...


Donnerstach hättsd de auch deinen Spass gehabt da owwe.

Hat heut wieder einer seinen Rahmen gekillt??

--mit der zu kurze Sattelstütze und vollkommen unangepasster Speed ist der Typ wohl mit seine 120 kg uff de Sattel gknallt und hat die Rohrwandung von innen nach aussen durchschlagen beim Landen in der Kompression.
Trek hat die Kiste untersucht und die Reste der Sattelstütze und den Rahmen als nicht vereinbar erkannt.
Da bleibt wohl entweder der Fahrer oder der Händler auf dem Schaden sitzen, denn das war falsche Behandlung des Materials und der einzige Fuel Rahmen aus Carbon, der je an der Stelle gebrochen ist.
Hab vorhin mit Jemand von Trek über den Vorfall gesprochen, da ich für morgen ein solches Bike geliehen hab.

@ Carsten : mail mal bitte die adress!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2007)

hehe
www.doppelkrapf.de/Homepage.htm


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> mit der zu kurze Sattelstütze und vollkommen unangepasster Speed ist der Typ wohl mit seine 120 kg uff de Sattel gknallt und hat die Rohrwandung von innen nach aussen durchschlagen beim Landen in der Kompression.


Die Geschwindigkeit war absolut O.K. so. Schließlich war er mitten in der Gruppe und konnte daher nicht schneller fahren, als die anderen auch. Das war kaum mehr als Schrittgewschwindigkeit und im Übrigen war da auch keine Landung in der Kompression, weil es da nichts zu landen gab, sondern lediglich eine kurze Rampe hoch gefahren werden mußte. Von außen beurteilt war auch die Sattelstütze nicht zu weit draußen. Da ist meine Stütze weiter draußen und da gibt es noch extremere Positionen. Wenn Trek da in einen XL-Rahmen so eine kurze Stütze rein baut, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach schon deren Schuld, besonders, wenn die Stütze dann da unten die Wandung durch drückt. Offiziell reicht es ja, wenn die Stütze bis unter das Oberrohr eingeschoben ist und das war sie wohl.
Find das ehrlich gesagt ziemlich albern, wenn sich Trek da jetzt anstellt. Dann sollen die entweder ein Gewichtslimit für den Rahmen raus geben oder längere Sattelstützen einbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (24. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Ich war bei gc:
> Canceled (Bist schön genug)
> ...


Guude, bin ach wieder zurück,
hier um den Staufen war es bergab auch so rutschig, das es ned so den Schbass gemacht hat; natürlich nicht wg. dem nicht vorhandenen Schnee, aber der Boden ist überall voll H2O gesogen. Da war Brems-Feeling angesagt. Und die letzte Stunde kam des H2O auch noch von obe nunnär, bääh...


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habe feierabend gemacht, bin heim gekommen und seid geraumer zeit tue ich nix anderes als telefonieren. (service hotline ist manchmal echt shice) egal, morgen können die mir mal den buckel runterrutschen.


Uppps, wäglisch bleed; geht die Hotline (mit Dir) des ganze Wochenende ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hehe
> www.doppelkrapf.de/Homepage.htm


Suuuuuper, wenn ich den Beifahrer mach, dann nur um abzuspringen, bevor's zu spät ist  (wenn mich einer überhaupt den Bersch nuff krieschd )


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. März 2007)

hm..... seid Ihr alle (bis auf'm schwarzen Kater) unner de Dusch ?


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> hm..... seid Ihr alle (bis auf'm schwarzen Kater) unner de Dusch ?



Soo äähnlich!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. März 2007)

Oha..... .... C..o, A..a, .... wo seid Ihr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (24. März 2007)

Wann fahrt Ihr denn das nächste mal?


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Soo äähnlich!!!



Was dusde dann so grinse?


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Oha..... .... C..o, A..a, .... wo seid Ihr ?



Meinsde mich. Ich bin widder dehaam.  
Hab ma widder Karlsruhe unsicher gemacht. Ich war uff de "art".


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Oha..... .... C..o, A..a, .... wo seid Ihr ?



gaanz kalt.


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Wann fahrt Ihr denn das nächste mal?



Morgen fahren wir eine Winterpokalabschlußtour ab Kriftel. Weiter ist im Augenblick noch nichts geplant. Ich freue mich schon auf die Zeitumstellung!


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ......... Ich freue mich schon auf die Zeitumstellung!



OK, ich bin doch nicht blöd. Nur manchmal


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> OK, ich bin doch nicht blöd. Nur manchmal



?


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ?



Ich weiß, dass die Zeit umgestellt wird. 
Fährst Du morgen mit dem Auto nach Kriftel?


----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

@MTK-Cube und Arachne
Da habt Ihr ja noch schön Punkte eingefahren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2007)

so, damit ich morgen meine runden Punkte knacken kann hab ich eben mal locker meinen Hintern bissi plattgedrückt. Ich finde die Punkte sollten doppelt zählen 
ich bin dafür das es bald mal schön wird, ich hab keine Lust mehr auf das Siffwetter da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. März 2007)

Upps, schon halb zwölf. Ich geh ins Bett:


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Upps, schon halb zwölf. Ich geh ins Bett:


Guude Nacht  (is zwar real erst halb elf; aber besser so für Morsche)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2007)

@ Carsten: die Zeit wird doch umgestellt  uns wird heut Nacht ne std. geklaut


----------



## fUEL (24. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeit war absolut O.K. so. Schließlich war er mitten in der Gruppe und konnte daher nicht schneller fahren, als die anderen auch. Das war kaum mehr als Schrittgewschwindigkeit und im Übrigen war da auch keine Landung in der Kompression, weil es da nichts zu landen gab, sondern lediglich eine kurze Rampe hoch gefahren werden mußte. Von außen beurteilt war auch die Sattelstütze nicht zu weit draußen. Da ist meine Stütze weiter draußen und da gibt es noch extremere Positionen. Wenn Trek da in einen XL-Rahmen so eine kurze Stütze rein baut, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach schon deren Schuld, besonders, wenn die Stütze dann da unten die Wandung durch drückt. Offiziell reicht es ja, wenn die Stütze bis unter das Oberrohr eingeschoben ist und das war sie wohl.
> Find das ehrlich gesagt ziemlich albern, wenn sich Trek da jetzt anstellt. Dann sollen die entweder ein Gewichtslimit für den Rahmen raus geben oder längere Sattelstützen einbauen!


Hab nur den Typ von Trek wiederholt. Sollten wir im Moment auch noch nicht so ausgiebig diekutieren, da noch nicht mal mit dem Händler besprochen, ich hab den gleichen Rahmen für morgen zum Testen und da hab ich bei Empfang gefragt ob das bei dem Modell Typisch sei und gewissermassen die Info erhalten.
Fakt ist auf jeden Fall, daß der Rahmen von innen nach aussen gebrochen ist und das bedeutet, daß über die Sattelstütze starke Kräfte eingeleitet wurden, wie zum Beispiel beim Aufsitzen nach einem Sprung etc; dieser muss auch nicht unmittelbar zuvor gewesen sein, sondern vielleicht auch 3Minuten zuvor.
Ansonsten ist mir das nur deshalb wichtig, weil ich gerne ein intaktes Bike ohne Überraschungspotential habe

Das ist in dem Umfeld eh nicht zu klären und auch nicht unser Problem; ich versteh Dein Veto, die Untersuchnung wurde wohl aber auch von neutraler Prüfstelle durchgeführt.

However, wir wollen Bikes die Spaß machen und fahren. Basta !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. März 2007)

Ich geh dann mal ins Bett - vom Torque träumen und so


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Carsten: die Zeit wird doch umgestellt  uns wird heut Nacht ne std. geklaut


Schon klar (deshalb besser für Morsche wg. ned zu spät komme und so)
Edit: GN8 Gräsi

Übrigens: Heute hat mein Garmin den Track unter dem Datum "29.10.2006" aufgenommen  so ein Quark. Vllt. waren die elektromagnetischen Wellen oder was weiss ich unter der S-Bahn-Brücke in Lorsbach zu heftig ? Hat das schon mal ein anderer GPS-User gehabt ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. März 2007)

Auch den anderen gute N8


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Schon klar (deshalb besser für Morsche wg. ned zu spät komme und so)
> Edit: GN8 Gräsi
> 
> Übrigens: Heute hat mein Garmin den Track unter dem Datum "29.10.2006" aufgenommen  so ein Quark. Vllt. waren die elektromagnetischen Wellen oder was weiss ich unter der S-Bahn-Brücke in Lorsbach zu heftig ? Hat das schon mal ein anderer GPS-User gehabt ?



nö!


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal ins Bett - vom Torque träumen und so



mir hat ein Händler SESL gesagt und, dass auch die Alu-Variante nicht mehr zu bestellen sei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass die Zeit umgestellt wird.
> Fährst Du morgen mit dem Auto nach Kriftel?



Kommt auf das Wetter drauf an. Ich melde mich.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Moin 

*Maggo, *Du kannst die 20 k knacken.

Edit: Ich geh mir mal Tee machen.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

*Plauscher aufstehen *
es ist viertel nach Acht.
und mir ist langweilig.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Maggo nur noch 35 Posts.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

OK, ich arbeite schon mal vor.
Nur noch 34 
Jetzt steh aber auf.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Wenn nicht bald jemand aufsteht, fang ich wieder an zu essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Genau, ich esse wieder 5 Nutellabrote und dann überhole ich den Lugga noch.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Zitronenkuchen ist fertig.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Das ist Dein Einsatz Carsten. Du müsstest jetzt eigentlich hier schreien.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

*Maggo*

stell Dir vor jemand anders macht meine Vorarbeit zunichte. 
Das wäre furchtbar.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

He Ihr PLauscher ihr sollt 
*Auf             ste          hen*


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Wow, was braucht man für soviel Posts fürne Ausdauer.
Wenn ich nachher schlapp mache, seid Ihr dran Schuld.

Ok, ne Ausrede hätte ich schon mal.


----------



## fUEL (25. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> He Ihr PLauscher ihr sollt
> *Auf ste hen*


Moin Caro, schrei ned so laut rum.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Arachne was hast Du denn gestern gemacht?  
Dein letzter Post war um Mitternacht. Du solltest eigentlich topfit sein. 
Wer oder was hält Dich im Bett. 

Wo ist der Hirsch?  

Arachne aufstehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

Moin Moin !


----------



## fUEL (25. März 2007)

Wie viele Nutellabrode hasd de denn schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin Caro, schrei ned so laut rum.



Moin Frank. 

Die stehn alle nicht auf.


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin Caro, schrei ned so laut rum.



Forchbar!

Morgen!


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie viele Nutellabrode hasd de denn schon?


Bis jetzt habb ich nur rummgebrüllt.  *schäm*


----------



## fUEL (25. März 2007)

Wolle mer so ne Furie nachher üwwerhaupt mitnemme??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

morgen Gerd!

das mit dem Alu-SESL ist natürlich dumm gelaufen

da find ich Canyon dann doch besser, da wartet man zwar auf eine Fahrrad länger als woanders auf ein Auto, aber dafür bekommt man auch irgendwann mal eins


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

mir habbe die Seide 800!!!


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin !



Moin Kresi 

OK, jetzt kommt hier langsam Leben in die Bude. Dann mach ich mer ma Brode.


----------



## fUEL (25. März 2007)

Hat eischentlich jemand e Teilnehmerliste zum zeische???
wie viele sinn mer dann??


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wolle mer so ne Furie nachher üwwerhaupt mitnemme??



Nachher bin ich widder lieb. Ich schwör.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wolle mer so ne Furie nachher üwwerhaupt mitnemme??



Der werd schon die Luft ausgeje!

Eh Caro, wie schauts, fahre gleich erst e ma nach Orschel, ebbes abhole. Kommste mid?! Denn wördste villaachd ja noch de Lugga eihole!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mir habbe die Seide 800!!!



und wer hat da den ersten Beitrag


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

Wollt ihr nicht alle nochmal schlafen gehen? Oder Kaffe kochen? oder so...


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nachher bin ich widder lieb. Ich schwör.



Widdä???  Wann warsden des schon e ma???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

wenigstens mal kurz...so 5minuten


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der werd schon die Luft ausgeje!
> 
> Eh Caro, wie schauts, fahre gleich erst e ma nach Orschel, ebbes abhole. Kommste mid?! Denn wördste villaachd ja noch de Lugga eihole!



Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

ei gude wie, bin jetzt auch soweit.


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hat eischentlich jemand e Teilnehmerliste zum zeische???
> wie viele sinn mer dann??



achde! 5xTP1 + 3xTP2


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

ich freu mich uff später.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und wer hat da den ersten Beitrag


 


Isch wörd sache mer lasse dem Maggo die 20 k.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

jetzt wirds ja langsam voll hier!

moin Marco


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wann?



zehn bei mir!?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

verdammt...


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> achde! 5xTP1 + 3xTP2



mer sinn in de ibberzahl.

ääääääääääätsch.

ich mach ma e neu statistik, hohl mer abber erst noch en kaffee.


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

Jetzt hadders dadsächlich gebaggd!


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude wie, bin jetzt auch soweit.



Maggo endlich.


Edit: Des ging uff amal alles ganz schee schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

blöde 30sec da....


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mer sinn in de ibberzahl.
> 
> ääääääääääätsch.
> 
> ich mach ma e neu statistik, hohl mer abber erst noch en kaffee.



Des ging jetzt abbä schnell und war eischendlich Zufall, odder?


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zehn bei mir!?



Da muß ich ja jetzt loslegen.


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

1000 - uwe
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=1000
2000 - gerd
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=2000
3000 - fux
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=3000
4000 - hersch
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=4000
5000 - bikeboy
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=5000
6000 - meinereiner
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=6000
7000 - hkn
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=7000
8000 - bikeboy
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=8000
9000 - bikeboy
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=9000
10000 - meinereiner
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...ostcount=10000
11000 - hkn
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...ostcount=11000
12000 - meinereiner
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...ostcount=12000
13000 - gerd
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...ostcount=13000
14000 - hkn
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...ostcount=14000
15000 - es caro
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...ostcount=15000
16000 - meinereiner
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...ostcount=16000
17000 - meinereiner
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...ostcount=17000
18000 - kater als debütant.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...ostcount=18000
19000 - frank (fuel)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3520645&postcount=19000
20000 - meinereiner
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3555257&postcount=20000


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> blöde 30sec da....



Net traurisch sei.


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

wo issn eigentlich de arkonis, der verpennt in letzter zeit so ziemlich alles.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

kaum is die 20... geknackt is hier nix mehr los...


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> kaum is die 20... geknackt is hier nix mehr los...



drei Posts um 8:51 nennst Du nix?


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

wieso?

ich müsst ma die uhrn hier umstellen. eigentlich hasse ich uhren und brauch sie um mich rum auch net, wenn die dann alle auch noch falsch gehn könnt ich durchdrehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

ich geh ma Brötchen backen...fürs Sonntagsfrühstück und so.


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> drei Posts um 8:51 nennst Du nix?



ich hock hier auch und freu mich drüber, dass was los iss.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo issn eigentlich de arkonis, der verpennt in letzter zeit so ziemlich alles.



Der träumt von Pferde.


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich geh ma Brötchen backen...fürs Sonntagsfrühstück und so.



für dich und die family????


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

bis auf die Uhr die mich weckt ist hier alles Funk


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> für dich und die family????



richtig. Wobei zweitgenannter Teil noch schläft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

hier ist blauer Himmer, bissi Sonne und viel Vogelgezwitscher bei 4°C tendenz steigend 
ich wohn gern aufm Land


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

die 22222 wäre doch auch ein schönes Ziel...


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bis auf die Uhr die mich weckt ist hier alles Funk



ich glaub ich habs bisher noch nie geschafft direkt alle uhren direkt moins umzustellen, irgendeine vergess ich immer. thema zb. handys. die dinger können e-mails versenden ins internet gehn, fotos schießen etc. sind aber nicht in der lage sommer und winterzeit zu raffen. eigentlich ein unding in meinen augen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> drei Posts um 8:51 nennst Du nix?



nein, aber 5minuten Monolog ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub ich habs bisher noch nie geschafft direkt alle uhren direkt moins umzustellen, irgendeine vergess ich immer. thema zb. handys. die dinger können e-mails versenden ins internet gehn, fotos schießen etc. sind aber nicht in der lage sommer und winterzeit zu raffen. eigentlich ein unding in meinen augen.



mein Handy ist eh immer aus...
es soll aber auch Handy geben die sich selbst umstellen


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der träumt von Pferde.



der solld sich von dere eldern unnerschreibe lasse, des er kah verandwordung ibbernimmd.


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hier ist blauer Himmer, bissi Sonne und viel Vogelgezwitscher bei 4°C tendenz steigend
> ich wohn gern aufm Land



ich mittlerweile auch, als wir vor sieben jahren zusammengezogen sind wäre das fast in die hose gegangen, weil ich in die stadt wollte und sie mehr ländliche wohnumgebungen bevorzugt hat. mittlerweile will ich auch nicht mehr ins getümmel, wobei mir lenzhahn schon ein klein wenig zu weit weg vom schuss wäre.


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hier ist blauer Himmer, bissi Sonne und viel Vogelgezwitscher bei 4°C tendenz steigend
> ich wohn gern aufm Land



hier had bis ebbe aach die sonn gescheind.


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

ich rechne hier als hin und her, wieviel einsatz ich noch bräuchte um ansatzweise aufzuschliessen, wenn ich bis nachher durchfahr ginge da was.....ich glaub aber ich bleib lieber hier bei euch.


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hier had bis ebbe aach die sonn gescheind.



wetter.com sagt heute irgendwas um die 20%niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die 22222 wäre doch auch ein schönes Ziel...



Heut abend.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich rechne hier als hin und her, wieviel einsatz ich noch bräuchte um ansatzweise aufzuschliessen, wenn ich bis nachher durchfahr ginge da was.....ich glaub aber ich bleib lieber hier bei euch.


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich rechne hier als hin und her, wieviel einsatz ich noch bräuchte um ansatzweise aufzuschliessen, wenn ich bis nachher durchfahr ginge da was.....ich glaub aber ich bleib lieber hier bei euch.



ja, komm her, ab zehn startet hier die Präplauscherwinterpokalabschlußtour. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe!!!


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub ich habs bisher noch nie geschafft direkt alle uhren direkt moins umzustellen, irgendeine vergess ich immer. thema zb. handys. die dinger können e-mails versenden ins internet gehn, fotos schießen etc. sind aber nicht in der lage sommer und winterzeit zu raffen. eigentlich ein unding in meinen augen.



Ja , mir flien lieber zum Mond.


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>



vernunft siegt in diesem fall, ich hatt gestern abend koppschmerze weil der nacken irgendwie verspannt ist. und koppschmerze brauch ich so dringend wie nen knieschuss. ich bin froh des nur dreimal oder so pro jahr erleben zu müssen, wenn ich die kollegen mit migräne betrachte kommt da kein neid auf.


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja , mir flien lieber zum Mond.



ich könnt wetten es gibt eher handys, die das können, bevor die entwickler an sommerzeit winterzeit denken.


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, komm her, ab zehn startet hier die Präplauscherwinterpokalabschlußtour. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe!!!


wo machstn hie????


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vernunft siegt in diesem fall, ich hatt gestern abend koppschmerze weil der nacken irgendwie verspannt ist. und koppschmerze brauch ich so dringend wie nen knieschuss. ich bin froh des nur dreimal oder so pro jahr erleben zu müssen, wenn ich die kollegen mit migräne betrachte kommt da kein neid auf.



Nackenmassage in der Präplauscherwinterpokalabschlußtourpause?


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo machstn hie????



Wenn Du 10:00 Uhr nicht packst, könnten wir uns auch an der Roten Mühle treffen und von dort aus zu Gerd nach Orschel fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nackenmassage in der Präplauscherwinterpokalabschlußtourpause?



Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen Maggo.


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nackenmassage in der Präplauscherwinterpokalabschlußtourpause?



jawoll, ich mach noch nen zweiten sattel hinter den meinigen, deine haxen sind ja eh so lang, dass du aus dieser position treten kannst. ich muss dann nur noch lenken! viktoriatrail????


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo machstn hie????



nur nach Orschel unn zerrick. Fer mich minnesdens viere, fer es carokasche minnestens zehne. Denn musse noch mim Rad zum Carsde... ..unn denn werd de Lugga wohl ned midfeire...


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Du 10:00 Uhr nicht packst, könnten wir uns auch an der Roten Mühle treffen und von dort aus zu Gerd nach Orschel fahren.



neee, lass mal stecken. ich glaub kaum, dass es dann heut abend schokomousse gäbe


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jawoll, ich mach noch nen zweiten sattel hinter den meinigen, deine haxen sind ja eh so lang, dass du aus dieser position treten kannst. ich muss dann nur noch lenken! viktoriatrail????



ok, mein Kilometerzähler kommt aber auch noch zusätzlich dran!  WPPs zählen doch pro Person und nicht pro Rad! Oder?


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> neee, lass mal stecken. ich glaub kaum, dass es dann heut abend schokomousse gäbe



Lass Dir Zeit......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> neee, lass mal stecken. ich glaub kaum, dass es dann heut abend schokomousse gäbe



Maggo, tut mir Leid, abber Du kannst doch nicht bei der Prä... mit!  Vielleicht finden wir ja noch `ne andere Pause!


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

Ich wett, der fUEL fährt grad, demid TP2 vonne bleibd...


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Maggo, tut mir Leid, abber Du kannst doch nicht bei der Prä... mit!  Vielleicht finden wir ja noch `ne andere Pause!



[Luggaheißmachmodusan]Ich wollte mehr als 6 Punkte vorher einfahren. Von nach Kriftel mal abgesehen [Luggaheißmachmodusaus]


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, mein Kilometerzähler kommt aber auch noch zusätzlich dran!  WPPs zählen doch pro Person und nicht pro Rad! Oder?



selbstverständlich pro person.


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Jetzt nur noch übber Handy.


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

Nur Verrückte...


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur Verrückte...



du sagst es.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

is ja heftig was ihr hier noch an Punkten plant...


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> is ja heftig was ihr hier noch an Punkten plant...



mer sinn hald blauscher!


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. März 2007)

Morsche zusamme,
was is denn mit Euch los ???
Gestern abend nix un heud moje 5-6 Seiten, die ich erstmal lesen muß...


caroka schrieb:


> Zitronenkuchen ist fertig.


Dir ist bekannt wo ich wohne; ich warte ...
(Hab erst 2 Nutella-Brötchen hinter mir)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

ich dreh ma n kleines Ründchen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mer sinn hald blauscher!


Fahrt nicht so viel, daß es nachher en Problem gibt, 3 Std. netto zu fahrn; die brauch ich noch.


----------



## Maggo (25. März 2007)

ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil, ich hab grad mein nokia handy gefunden und das stellt sich automatisch um.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
hier is ja schon richtig was los.




caroka schrieb:


> [Luggaheißmachmodusan]Ich wollte mehr als 6 Punkte vorher einfahren. Von nach Kriftel mal abgesehen [Luggaheißmachmodusaus]



Du hast heute gute Chancen mich zu überholen  

Ich hab dem Carsten eben wegen der Tour abgesagt. Hat gestern ein kleines Rondevouz mit der Kloobrille :kotz: Am Donnerstag hats der Luca gahabt und gestern, gerade als mich aufs Käsefondue stürzen wollte, gings bei mir und interessanterweise zeitgleich beim Marlon los. Ich hab mich dann lieb von unserem Besuch verabschiedet und mich mit der Toilette befasst um anschließend direkt ins Bett zu fallen.  

Da ichs aber nicht lassen kann will ich zusehen das ich nach der Tour, vielleicht sogar mit Fabienne und den zwei Rabauken, noch ein wenig am Plauschen teilhaben kann.

Also dann allen viel Spaß mit der Tour, das Wetter zeigt sich ja von seiner besten Seite,  ich werd tierisch neidisch sein wenn Ihr später davon erzählt...


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> hier is ja schon richtig was los.
> 
> 
> ...



Ach herrje, was für ein Mist! 

Wünsche Dir und den Rabauken gute Besserung (besser Dich) und Fabienne, dass sie es erst gar nicht bekommt!  Wäre schön, wenn ihr später noch vorbei schaut!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

ohje, das hört sich ja nicht sehr appetietlich an Uwe  wünsch dir gute Besserung

3std netto hört sich gut an Carsten  damit schieße ich dann sogar etwas übers Ziel hinaus


----------



## arkonis (25. März 2007)

oh ne, das ist unfair ich steh doch am Sonntag nicht vor 12 auf den Beinen


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Fahrt nicht so viel, daß es nachher en Problem gibt, 3 Std. netto zu fahrn; die brauch ich noch.



Griesde


----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da ichs aber nicht lassen kann will ich zusehen das ich nach der Tour, vielleicht sogar mit Fabienne und den zwei Rabauken, noch ein wenig am Plauschen teilhaben kann.
> 
> .....



Das wäre ja toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. März 2007)

Und weiter geht's......


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Griesde


 Dange, un vergäss ned de Zitronekuche ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

soo, ich mach mich dann mal langsam ans packen und losfahren, bis in 40mins dann.


----------



## arkonis (25. März 2007)

schaut mal was ich ersteigert habe, naja ich habe der Frau gesagt das ich mir das Bike ansehe und dann einen vernüften Preis für beide Seiten mache.


----------



## Milass (25. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> schaut mal was ich ersteigert habe



viel spass damit


----------



## arkonis (25. März 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> @ Arkonis Wo da ein Unterschied ist habe ich keine Ahnung. Ich hab das Fuel jetzt schon 4 Jahre und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ich bin auch mehr so der Wartungsmuffel, hatte aber noch nie Probleme gehabt. Kaputt gegangen ist bis her auch noch nichts.




das ist schön zu hören  , ist wirklich ein schönes Bike  mir macht es schon recht viel Spaß, nur einmal, da musste ich die Schrauben von der Schwinge nachziehen ansonsten macht es sich bisher gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (25. März 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> viel spass damit


wieso, meinst du das Ding ist Schrott? Naja es soll nur ein Stadtrad sein eben um es auch mal in Frankfurt ohne Ängste abzustellen  ich denke für 3,5 Euro kann ich nichts falsch machen ansonsten geht es an die Jugendfahrradwerkstatt oder zum Schrotthändler die könnten daraus noch was machen.


----------



## Milass (25. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wieso, meinst du das Ding ist Schrott? Naja es soll nur ein Stadtrad sein eben um es auch mal in Frankfurt ohne Ängste abzustellen  ich denke für 3,5 Euro kann ich nichts falsch machen ansonsten geht es an die Jugendfahrradwerkstatt oder zum Schrotthändler die könnten daraus noch was machen.



so war das nich gemeint.... also nich direkt... aber habe mich eher auf die Aussage des Verkäufers zu schluss bezogen: "... Rad müsste überholt werden, z.B. Reifen abgefahren, speichen nachziehen und ähnliches ..." -  dabei viel spaß


----------



## arkonis (25. März 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> so war das nich gemeint.... also nich direkt... aber habe mich eher auf die Aussage des Verkäufers zu schluss bezogen: "... Rad müsste überholt werden, z.B. Reifen abgefahren, speichen nachziehen und ähnliches ..." -  dabei viel spaß



ja, ich hatte vorher nochmal Kontakt mit der Frau und die ist sich wirklich nicht sicher was nach einer langen Standzeit zu machen ist. Aber fahrbar ist es. 
Und am Werkzeug hab ich alles. Auf jeden Fall ist kein Achter drin und Bremsen  und Schaltung sind i.O. Wenn es baer Rost hat oder Steuersatz o.ä. dann ist natürlich Schrott.


----------



## Milass (25. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ja, ich hatte vorher nochmal Kontakt mit der Frau und die ist sich wirklich nicht sicher was nach einer langen Standzeit zu machen ist. Aber fahrbar ist es.
> Und am Werkzeug hab ich alles. Auf jeden Fall ist kein Achter drin und Bremsen  und Schaltung sind i.O. Wenn es baer Rost hat oder Steuersatz o.ä. dann ist natürlich Schrott.



joa meint ich, groß ersatzteile kaufen würde sich nich lohnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2007)

@Arachne:

Kann es sein, dass wir uns heute mittag schon wieder getroffen haben und zwar in Oberhöchstadt? Du kamst aus Richtung Altkönigstift mit einer Bikerin und bist rechts Richtung Kronberg abgebogen?


----------



## fUEL (25. März 2007)

Von hier aus schon mal vielen Dank an den Carsten für Tour Guiding und Gastfreundschaft für die Plauscherwinterpokalsabschiedstour- und feier.
Chilli war sehr legger, Kompliment der Köchin 

Feiert noch schön weiter, ich muß jetz nach dem 2.Saunagang mal weiter mit dem Koche mache damit es Frauche  wieder fröhlich ist.

Bis bald dann Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2007)

Ich kann mich fuel nur anschließen, Chilli war sehr legger und der Rest auch.


----------



## Arachne (25. März 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Arachne:
> 
> Kann es sein, dass wir uns heute mittag schon wieder getroffen haben und zwar in Oberhöchstadt? Du kamst aus Richtung Altkönigstift mit einer Bikerin und bist rechts Richtung Kronberg abgebogen?



Ja! Hatte Dich gar nicht erkannt, wart ihr das auf der Straße?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. März 2007)

bin gut zuhause gelandet, jetzt aber nix wie ab ins Bett, mir graut es vor morgen


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2007)

@missghost28: Vielen Dank, war alles sehr nett und lecker! 

@Carsten: es war die bike 4/06. Die hattest Du da zwar liegen, ich hatte den Artikel aber leider nicht gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (26. März 2007)

naja dann ma good nacht


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. März 2007)

Morsche zusamme *breitesgähnen*


Arachne schrieb:


> @missghost28: Vielen Dank, war alles sehr nett und lecker!
> 
> @Carsten: es war die bike 4/06. Die hattest Du da zwar liegen, ich hatte den Artikel aber leider nicht gefunden...


D.h. Du hast die Ausgabe zu Hause ? (oder brauchst Du sie von mir ?)


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

halbwach....guten morgen.


----------



## caroka (26. März 2007)

Moin Plauscher,

danke MissGhost28 für das Chilli con Carne, lecker.  Es hat gestern richtig Spass gemacht.  Selbst die Heimfahrt war OK.   

Und da ich ja schon richtigen Bikeentzug habe letzter Kontakt vor 7hdarf ich heute meine Kleine mit dem Rad zur Schule begleiten, yeahhhhh.  Mein Allerwertester

@Kresi
Hoffe, es ging heute morgen mit dem Aufstehen.


Edit:
@ Kater
Respekt vor Eurer WP Plazierung. 
Wie lange können die Punkte eigentlich noch eingetragen werden?


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Und da ich ja schon richtigen Bikeentzug habe letzter Kontakt vor 7h....



Wir sinn ja alle ein bischen Bluna ... aber mir schickts erst ma.


----------



## caroka (26. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wir sinn ja alle ein bischen Bluna ... aber mir schickts erst ma.



Mir eigentlich auch......


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusamme *breitesgähnen*
> 
> D.h. Du hast die Ausgabe zu Hause ? (oder brauchst Du sie von mir ?)


Morgen!

Hab sie zu Hause, brauche sie nicht von Dir. 



Maggo schrieb:


> halbwach....guten morgen.


Ich will auch von dem Zeug!


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Hab sie zu Hause, brauche sie nicht von Dir.
> 
> ...



von was???


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> von was???



Na das, was Dich so wach macht!  Oral? Intravenös? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na das, was Dich so wach macht!  Oral? Intravenös? ...



genetisch bedingt


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> genetisch bedingt



Hmmmm,Bluuuuuut: oral, zu zapfen am Hals...


----------



## caroka (26. März 2007)

Oh Gott..........
..........morgen habe ich die Schulung im 7GB. 
Endlich mal wieder biken.  Mein Hintern tut noch so weh. 

Und dann sehe ich heute, dass der Guide der sich auf meinen Post hin gemeldet hat, im WP auf Seite 1 ist. 

*Warum...........?*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja! Hatte Dich gar nicht erkannt, wart ihr das auf der Straße?



Yepp - Wir waren eigentlich auf dem Weg zum Franzoseneck über Altkönigstift. Mein Mit-Biker brauchte aber noch 'nen Riegel von der Aral.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
erstmal Danke an die Sabiene und Carsten für das tolle Essen 

Leider war ich scheinbar noch nicht bereit solch gute Sachen zu mir zu nehmen, ich hab heute Nacht wieder eine ausführliche Unterhaltung mit unserer Toilette geführt.

@Roter Hirsch: Sorry aber für heute Abend werd ich absagen, zwei solche Nächte sind ausreichend



und jetzt nix wie fort....


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmm,Bluuuuuut: oral, zu zapfen am Hals...



ich könnt mich nichtmal wehren......ich bin sooooo platt und de rügge tut weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. März 2007)




----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

@fux: jaja, die rennradkollegen.

obwohl das mit sicherheit ja auch ein motiv für ein neues dimb trikot wäre.


----------



## fUEL (26. März 2007)

Moin Plauschers,
hoff ja immer noch dass der Rachid 4 Punkte einträgt 

Kompliment an die Racer von Kater, Kilian Fux, Padres und Kimpel.
10. Platz ist  

Werd jetzt ma weider a.......e 
Gruss Frank


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich könnt mich nichtmal wehren......ich bin sooooo platt und de rügge tut weh.



 Wo tudn Dir de Rügge weh? Obbe, midde, unne?


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

ne, unne midde obbe. am meisten an den schultern........hätt ich blos mal den biometrie workshop mitgemacht. ausserdem glaub ich brauch ich dringend nen neuen rucksack.


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

wo sinn dann eischentlich die leut???


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo sinn dann eischentlich die leut???



erholen sich vom WP und dessen Abschlußtour...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kompliment an die Racer von Kater, Kilian Fux, Padres und Kimpel.
> 10. Platz ist





caroka schrieb:


> @ Kater
> Respekt vor Eurer WP Plazierung.


Danke, danke, ebenfalls Glückwunsch zum halten der ersten Seite! Das klang im November noch irgendwie alles ganz anders:



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ab 6.11 wird die Jagd freigegeben. Dann schauen wir mal wer hier wenn als Betthupferl verspeist.
> 
> Wir haben ein Bild von nem IBCler gemacht der uns neulich auf dem Trail gesehen hat
> 
> ...





Arachne schrieb:


> mir sin aach scho widder vor dem komische räsing diem!





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Daunusplauscher zwo auf'm zwode (fedde Respeggt )
> Daunusplauscher ans uff siebzeh
> Räising deam Daunus uff dreiezwansisch (passd so)





caroka schrieb:


> Er Unn em Fux sei Diem hat eh ka schanns.



Das jußte ich euch jetzt noch mal auf´s Brot schmieren!


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

war ja klar, dass das so kommen musste. das wir euch großzügig vorbeiziehen lassen haben, damit euer ego nicht vollkommen am ende ist wird hier irgendwie gar nicht erwähnt.

also im ernst nachmal trotzdem klein geschrieben: ich find das hammerhart, dass ihr in den top ten geblieben seid.....reschbeggt.

ich persönlich freue mich jetzt erstmal nach der ganzen euphorie auf entspannte hofheimer und taunustouren mit euch ALLEN.


----------



## wissefux (26. März 2007)

mir *als schwächsten von allen *gebührt es nun, euch allen reschbeggt für eure leistungen zu zollen    

ein best of tp1 tp2 und dimb taunus hätte wohl locker einen virtuellen podestplatz im teamranking gebracht  

freu mich auch, demnächst mal wieder beim biken plauschen zu können. ich liebe die sommerzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein best of tp1 tp2 und dimb taunus hätte wohl locker einen virtuellen podestplatz im teamranking gebracht


Best of wäre dann:

padres-team........1775 wpp
fUEL...................1549 wpp
Arachne...............973 wpp
Schwarzer Kater....833 wpp
whitesummer.........624 wpp

Summe: 5754 wpp = Platz 1 im Teamranking mit 11 Punkten Vorsprung auf die Melibokus-Biker!   Aber eben wäre...


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...
> Das jußte ich euch jetzt noch mal auf´s Brot schmieren!



Es sei Dir gegönnt! 

Ich bin zwar seeeehr froh, dass der WP vorbei ist, habe aber auch sehr viel Spaß mit euch und v.a. meinen Plauscherteammitgliedern gehabt!!!    Super Leistung von allen!!!


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

genau unn de gerd werd ned abverkauft. der hadden vertraach bis 2222.


----------



## arkonis (26. März 2007)

sowas kaum ist der WP vorbei  wird das Wetter wieder besser  Vorhersehung, Schicksal?


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> sowas kaum ist der WP vorbei  wird das Wetter wieder besser  Vorhersehung, Schicksal?



oh ja shit, das wetter diesen winter war echt heftig.....


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

@bikeboy auf abwegen: wo machstn hin???


----------



## arkonis (26. März 2007)

ich muss jetzt wech ins labor ein bissi am Knöpfen spielen  danach schau mer mal. Wer kommt eigenlich am 31 zu hibike


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt wech ins labor ein bissi am Knöpfen spielen  danach schau mer mal. Wer kommt eigenlich am 31 zu hibike



sind das deine abwege?????


----------



## arkonis (26. März 2007)

gar nicht so abwegig  am Sa bietet sich doch an zu einer Tour und dann nen Abstecher beim hibike, brauche noch ein paar Hemden ohne Ärmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (26. März 2007)

muss jetzt weg, vielleicht bis später


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt wech ins labor ein bissi am Knöpfen spielen  danach schau mer mal. Wer kommt eigenlich am 31 zu hibike



der Hirsch wollte, ich auch.


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

was issen da bei hibike???


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was issen da bei hibike???



Großer Schnäppchenmarkt.


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

habs grad auf der homepage gelesen, wenn ich mir allerdings vorstelle wie voll das normalerweise bei hibike manchmal ist und wie lange man wartet bis man zb. nen reifen (den man nicht anprobieren muss) wartet......hilfe.......ich glaub dafür bin ich nicht gemacht.


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> habs grad auf der homepage gelesen, wenn ich mir allerdings vorstelle wie voll das normalerweise bei hibike manchmal ist und wie lange man wartet bis man zb. nen reifen (den man nicht anprobieren muss) wartet......hilfe.......ich glaub dafür bin ich nicht gemacht.



ich auch nicht! Aber zum Glück fehlt mir diese Erfahrung.  Bisher war es immer relativ gering besucht, wenn ich da war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

schwein gehabt, vielleicht fahr ich mal kurz vorbei, wenns zu voll iss geh ich wieder.


----------



## caroka (26. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Das jußte ich euch jetzt noch mal auf´s Brot schmieren!



Es sei Dir verziehen.


----------



## caroka (26. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Best of wäre dann:
> 
> padres-team........1775 wpp
> fUEL...................1549 wpp
> ...



Wow.....


----------



## caroka (26. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> der Hirsch wollte, ich auch.


Ersteres oder letzteres. Ist das so richtig geschrieben?


----------



## Arachne (26. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ersteres oder letzteres. Ist das so richtig geschrieben?



Ich sprach von Letzterem! WP ist doch vorbei...


----------



## Frank (26. März 2007)

Muss mal guggn wie es am Weekend zeittechnisch aussieht, vielleicht läuft man sich in Kronberg ja über den Weg.

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich mitm Enduro rauf fahre oder lieber mitm Auto ... 

Ach und nun Respekt an ALLE für die herausragenden Leistungen im Winterpokal !


----------



## fUEL (26. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Muss mal guggn wie es am Weekend zeittechnisch aussieht, vielleicht läuft man sich in Kronberg ja über den Weg.
> 
> Weiß noch nicht, ob ich mitm Enduro rauf fahre oder lieber mitm Auto ...
> 
> Ach und nun Respekt an ALLE für die herausragenden Leistungen im Winterpokal !


 
Hi, Frank wie sieht es Do nachmittag mit ner Trailrunde im Taunus aus.

Trails only, max 10 % Waldwege rauf wie runter, wenn geht.
*@ all*
*Donnerstag ab 14 Uhr????? *


----------



## Frank (26. März 2007)

Gude. Schaut schlecht aus, mein Rücken zickt noch rum und die Woche sieht es zeittechnisch echt übel aus. Bock hätte ich schon aber ist momentan von der Gesundheit her nicht angesagt


----------



## Maggo (26. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> *Donnerstag ab 14 Uhr????? *




ich faahr erst wieder im winter......ne in echt bin ich am donnerstag abends bei dieter nuhr und da will ich nicht einpennen abgesehen daven lässt mich hier eh keiner weg.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. März 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ caro: aufstehn ging, A***** auch weil die andere Gruppe schon Prüfung hatte und unsere Maschinen mitbenutzt hat  

müd bin ich trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (26. März 2007)

jo, beim hibike ist schlussverkauf, ich glaube dadurch das es wohl draussen stattfindet und Bargeld pflicht ist dürfte es wie auf nem Basar zugehen, damit  auch wenig Beratung und schnelle  Abwicklung.


----------



## caroka (26. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ caro: aufstehn ging, A***** auch weil die andere Gruppe schon Prüfung hatte und unsere Maschinen mitbenutzt hat
> 
> müd bin ich trotzdem



Interessant die Anderen rumstressen zu sehen, mit dem Gefühl es schon hinter sich zu haben, oder?  

War heute in meiner Autowerkstatt, um meine Kurbel mal richtig festziehen zu lassen (40Nm). Jetzt knarrt irgendetwas, wenn ich das Tretlager nicht voll belaste.  Kann es sein, dass das zu viel war?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Interessant die Anderen rumstressen zu sehen, mit dem Gefühl es schon hinter sich zu haben, oder?



ich bin morgen dran  heut und morgen ist praktische, letze Woche war die Theorie.
Deshalb geh ich dann auch mal in die Heia, morgen klingelt der Wecker ne halbe std. früher und ich hab noch was nachzuholn.
Gute Nacht


----------



## fUEL (26. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich bin morgen dran  heut und morgen ist praktische, letze Woche war die Theorie.
> Deshalb geh ich dann auch mal in die Heia, morgen klingelt der Wecker ne halbe std. früher und ich hab noch was nachzuholn.
> Gute Nacht


 Mach ne anständische Note - Plauscherpflicht ist eine gute Vita

Also good luck machs gut


----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Trails only, max 10 % Waldwege rauf wie runter, wenn geht.
> *@ all*
> *Donnerstag ab 14 Uhr????? *



Den Do hab ich Stress,
den nächsten Do bin ich nicht da,
aber am 12 April bin ich dabei, hoffentlich auch der Hubel 


@all betreff WP:   


@Best Off: Da weis ich gar nicht was ich sagen soll, Ihr seid unglaublich *allerhöchstenrespektsmilie*


----------



## Lucafabian (26. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das mußte ich euch jetzt noch mal auf´s Brot schmieren!



Da hast Du auch das Recht dazu, aber Du weist ja vor dem Kampf wird halt ein wenig mit den Säbeln gerasselt  Ich denk da hat sich fast kein Team zurückgehalten, es war so ja auch ne riesen Gaudi   



Nächstes Jahr machen wir es genauso wieder, wir sind nur keine Greenhorns mehr und wissen was kommt. 

...und wenn jemand von TP1 erster in der WP Teamwertung werden will soll er es sagen, da mach ich nämlich nicht mit   unter die ersten 50 zu kommen war schon schwer genug, keiner von uns ist glaub ich zuvor jemals soviel im Winter gefahren, ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich im Sommer soviel gefahren bin  

und jetzt werd ich die alten Boarderzeitungen aus der Schublade holen und ich bereite mich mental auf nächste Woche vor


----------



## caroka (26. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich bin morgen dran  heut und morgen ist praktische, letze Woche war die Theorie.
> Deshalb geh ich dann auch mal in die Heia, morgen klingelt der Wecker ne halbe std. früher und ich hab noch was nachzuholn.
> Gute Nacht



Oh, vertan. 
Dann mal nur das Beste morgen.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. März 2007)

huhu ihr lieben 

wollte nur mal wieder nen lebenszeichen senden  bin auch endlich mal wieder gefahren 

ne kleine beule am unterarm vom unfreiwilligen über den lenker absteigen hab ich auch noch schnell mitgenommen, aber schön wars doppel


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bin gut zuhause gelandet, jetzt aber nix wie ab ins Bett, mir graut es vor morgen



Hi Crazy,

danke für das Wegkehren des Drecks. Ich bin schon ein Rüpel einfach den halben Wald auf dem Parkplatz zu hinterlassen.

Die WP-Abschlussfahrt hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Vor allem der Sonnenschein und die Temperatur waren angenehm. Der Nebeneffekt waren 3:18 reine Fahrtzeit und die letzten WP Pünktscher erhascht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (27. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Best of wäre dann:
> 
> padres-team........1775 wpp
> fUEL...................1549 wpp
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen, die Leudd aus dem TP-Fred haben sich wirklich wacker geschlagen. Wenn das so weiter geht sind wir bald ein grosser Verein.

Platz  	±  	Name  	Punkte  	Gesamtzeit
1 	* 	fUEL      1549 	           25127 min (418:47 h)  
2 	* 	Arachne 973 	          14760 min (246:00 h)
3 	* 	saharadesertfox 613 	10809 min (180:09 h)
4 	* 	caroka 	 547 	            9063 min (151:03 h)
5 	* 	Lucafabian 539  	  8372 min (139:32 h)
6 	* 	MTK-Cube 502 	        7810 min (130:10 h)
7 	* 	Maggo 	   488 	          7494 min (124:54 h)
8 	* 	arkonis     486 	   9156 min (152:36 h)
9 	* 	Crazy-Racer 306 	4728 min (78:48 h)
10 	* 	rachid 	    92 	           1414 min (23:34 h)

Eigentlich egal die Platzierung, der Spaß und auch die Motivation zum Training war es definetiv wert.


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> huhu ihr lieben
> 
> wollte nur mal wieder nen lebenszeichen senden  bin auch endlich mal wieder gefahren
> 
> ne kleine beule am unterarm vom unfreiwilligen über den lenker absteigen hab ich auch noch schnell mitgenommen, aber schön wars doppel



Nächstes Jahr bist du auch dabei. Dann gründen wir TP3-Team. Aber bis dahin ist noch vieeeeeel Zeit und hoffentlich noch einige schöne Wetterstunden.


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

komm, noch ein Spiel!


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

booooa bin ich satt. ich glaub ich hab ein neues lieblingslokal......casa de piedro oder so.....
ich glaub aber auch fest dran, dass ich mir die letzten tage ne knoblauchvergiftung zugezogen habe. bin mal gespannt wie mein umfällt morgen reagiert.


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> komm, noch ein Spiel!



ich träum davon....leider wollte der peter uns ja offensichtlich loswerden


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> komm, noch ein Spiel!



ist schon gespielt in der CASA PEDRO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich träum davon....leider wollte der peter uns ja offensichtlich loswerden



Ihr Schlappis wart ja müde


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. März 2007)

gutnachd


----------



## habkeinnick (27. März 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr bist du auch dabei. Dann gründen wir TP3-Team. Aber bis dahin ist noch vieeeeeel Zeit und hoffentlich noch einige schöne Wetterstunden.



*gg* damit du konditionswunder dann bei uns die punkte einfährst? ich bin doch schönwetterbiker bzw. sollte die nässe nur von unten kommen und nicht von oben 

ich glaub ich muss irgendwas beim fahren ändern, irgendwie fahre ich zwar mehr nur die kraft wird immer weniger. quasi trainiere ich in die falsche richtung *lachweg* 

wünsche euch allen ne gute nacht


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

was zum henker issn hier los!!!!!????? aufstehn!!!! wach werden!!!! guten morgen sagen!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was zum henker issn hier los!!!!!????? aufstehn!!!! wach werden!!!! guten morgen sagen!!!!!



Blinzel, blinzel...

Guten Morgen! (Träller)


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

wird ja auch zeit....


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

gude lugga! isses widder besser???


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Morgen,
wie wars Spielen?


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wird ja auch zeit....



Naja, caroka ist im 7GB (viel Spaß!), Lugga, sdf und hkn schlafen noch, RH spielt, fUEL trainiert fürs Henninger, Frank ist an der Konsole, CR ist in Ausbildung, Carsten ist immer noch die Wohnung am renovieren, Markus träumt von seiner PT, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen,
> wie wars Spielen?



Oh, tschuldige, waren wir zu laut?

Der Tisch ist phantastisch!!!    Das nächste mal bringen wir Hammer und Meisel mit, um die Wohnung dem Tisch anzupassen!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, tschuldige, waren wir zu laut?
> 
> Der Tisch ist phantastisch!!!    Das nächste mal bringen wir Hammer und Meisel mit, um die Wohnung dem Tisch anzupassen!



Ich war grad so schön eingenickt bei der Arbeit, is der Tisch zu groß oder die Wohnung zu klein?


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich war grad so schön eingenickt bei der Arbeit, is der Tisch zu groß oder die Wohnung zu klein?



Letzteres natürlich! Obwohl es geht, wenn er alles andere aus dem Wohnzimmer raus räumt... 

Heißt das, dass es Dir wieder besser geht?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Letzteres natürlich! Obwohl es geht, wenn er alles andere aus dem Wohnzimmer raus räumt...



Das sollter doch zu verwicklichen sein, da die Möbel ja alle neu sind sollte der Besitzer ja noch nicht so dran hängen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. März 2007)

Moin.......


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Moin Pedro


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin.......



wieso so verknittert?


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin.......



wasn los???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. März 2007)

Bin am Räumen.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin am Räumen.................



  Haben die Dir gestern so en Schweinestall hinterlassen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. März 2007)

Nee..................muß irgendwie nen Kompromiß finden......................


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nee..................muß irgendwie nen Kompromiß finden......................



Kompromiß is immer schlecht!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kompromiß is immer schlecht!



Stimmt...Mag ich auch garnicht.......


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kompromiß is immer schlecht!



dein rotwild iss doch auch ein kompromiss.....


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dein rotwild iss doch auch ein kompromiss.....



paperlapup, gar kein Kompromiß, das is mein Schatzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> paperlapup, gar kein Kompromiß, das is mein Schatzi



achso!!!! na dann.bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

ich hatte einen seeeeehhr schönen traum......in 160 und blond.......hach.......mhhhhh......toll.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hatte einen seeeeehhr schönen traum......in 160 und blond.......hach.......mhhhhh......toll.



das hört sich nach nem blonden Standgebläse an


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hatte einen seeeeehhr schönen traum......in 160 und blond.......hach.......mhhhhh......toll.



Hat das was mit gestern zu tun.....


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hat das was mit gestern zu tun.....



Ihr habt 160 in Blond dabei gehabt?  

na ja immer noch besser als 180 und dunkelhaarig *lechz*


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das hört sich nach nem blonden Standgebläse an



alter chauvi.......ich hab von stimmlicher einzigartigkeit wie sie ihresgleichen sucht geträumt.....


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> alter chauvi.......ich hab von stimmlicher einzigartigkeit wie sie ihresgleichen sucht geträumt.....




 da is mein Hirn zu klein zu 


mit was mer sich so alles beschäftigen kann...


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da is mein Hirn zu klein zu
> 
> 
> mit was mer sich so alles beschäftigen kann...



dein hirn iss nicht zu klein, es ist nur zu weit unten....


----------



## arkonis (27. März 2007)

euer Niveu lässt zu wünschen übrig  aber nen paar Bilder hätte ich noch gern gesehen


----------



## habkeinnick (27. März 2007)

moin ihr plauscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (27. März 2007)

Darf ich annehmen das er von Lisa B. geträumt hat? 

Mahlzeit allerseits.

Und wie ich sitz vor der Konsole? Ich hab zwar ne PS2 aber nur ein Spiel dafür (24 The Game) - wenn ich zocke, dann schon immer eher am PC und online (AA, ArmA, GR, GR:AW, RS6RS)

So ein schönes Wetter. Hab eben meine Chefin vom Airport abgeholt und bin nochmal auf die A*** weil ich dachte hier gebraucht zu werden, dem ist nicht so - Saftladen das. Also laß ich gleich meine Zeit stornieren, fahr kurz zu HIBike wegen 'nem leeren Karton um meine olle Z1 zu verschicken und kauf einem Kollegen noch einen neuen Sattel und mir vielleicht noch was "Kleines" 

Bis später. Genießet das Lebbe!


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Darf ich annehmen das er von Lisa B. geträumt hat?
> 
> Mahlzeit allerseits.
> 
> ...



lisa b.??? wersndes????


----------



## arkonis (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> lisa b.??? wersndes????



ja,und was ist [email protected]


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Habe in der Mittagspause erfahren das der Besuch vom Samstag inzwischen auch mit der Kloobrille redet. D.h. für die kommende Magenverstimmungsepedemie in Belgien und Bayern bin ich zuständig  und was es auch immer ist, es scheint hochgradig ansteckend zu sein.

Ab morgen dürfte es bei Euch ankommen, zumindest falls ich am Sa. noch ansteckend war. 
Es fängt mit nem komischen Gefühl in Magengegend an, in der darauffolgenden Nacht führt dies Gefühl zu einer unabwendbaren Diskussion mit der Kloobrille, wenn man am darauffolgenden Tag kein Mousse au Choko ist sollte die Diskussion nur einmalig sein. An den darauffolgenden Tage wird sich das  Gefühl vom Kopf in den Hintern verlagern und auch dort für Spaß sorgen 

Viel Spaß damit wünscht Lugga


----------



## habkeinnick (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Viel Spaß damit wünscht Lugga



na da hab ich doch tatsächlich sogar mal glück gehabt euch nicht zu treffen *lachweg*


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na da hab ich doch tatsächlich sogar mal glück gehabt euch nicht zu treffen *lachweg*



Na ja, noch is es ja nichts amtlich....


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

wo seid Ihr den alle, doch nicht auf der doppelnull?


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ja,und was ist [email protected]



Persönliche Trainerin.


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habe in der Mittagspause erfahren das der Besuch vom Samstag inzwischen auch mit der Kloobrille redet. D.h. für die kommende Magenverstimmungsepedemie in Belgien und Bayern bin ich zuständig  und was es auch immer ist, es scheint hochgradig ansteckend zu sein.
> 
> Ab morgen dürfte es bei Euch ankommen, zumindest falls ich am Sa. noch ansteckend war.
> Es fängt mit nem komischen Gefühl in Magengegend an, in der darauffolgenden Nacht führt dies Gefühl zu einer unabwendbaren Diskussion mit der Kloobrille, wenn man am darauffolgenden Tag kein Mousse au Choko ist sollte die Diskussion nur einmalig sein. An den darauffolgenden Tage wird sich das  Gefühl vom Kopf in den Hintern verlagern und auch dort für Spaß sorgen
> ...



morgen stehts in der bild und der coupé (<-juhu) und was weiß ich nicht wo noch:


KILLERVIREN AUS DEM ALL HABEN NEU ISENBURG ERREICHT.

die folgen des klimawandels nehmen immer abstraktere formen an, die killerviren sind durchs ozonloch geschlüpft und fanden in den warmen wintermonaten optimalen nährboden. endgültig gefärlich wurden sie in ein paar seal skinz socken in einem keller eines einfamilienhauses des herrn s. in neu isenburg bei frankfurt. dort wurde auch bereits ein ausserirdisches mutantenbike (nicht mountainbike) gesichtet......


wie soll das blos enden????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na ja, noch is es ja nichts amtlich....



wäre auch en Ding....

Zum Glück ist der WP vorbei! Wenn nicht und das Ding käme, würdest Du exkommuniziert mit folgender großer Scheiterhaufenfeier...


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen stehts in der bild und der coupé (<-juhu) und was weiß ich nicht wo noch:
> 
> 
> KILLERVIREN AUS DEM ALL HABEN NEU ISENBURG ERREICHT.
> ...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen stehts in der bild und der coupé (<-juhu) und was weiß ich nicht wo noch:
> 
> 
> KILLERVIREN AUS DEM ALL HABEN NEU ISENBURG ERREICHT.
> ...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Had eischendlisch schon irschend en Virenscanner angeschlache?


----------



## habkeinnick (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Had eischendlisch schon irschend en Virenscanner angeschlache?



*gg* bis auf gerd sind die bestimmt alle nicht aktualisiert  

dauert mit der erkennung noch einwenig


----------



## fUEL (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> booooa bin ich satt. ich glaub ich hab ein neues lieblingslokal......casa de piedro oder so.....
> ich glaub aber auch fest dran, dass ich mir die letzten tage ne knoblauchvergiftung zugezogen habe. bin mal gespannt wie mein umfällt morgen reagiert.


 

Lieber Maggo, schönes Wortspiel umfällt 
den Gestank kann man perfekt eindämmen mit folgendem Trick:
Man nehme eine halbe dicke zitronenscheibe, entferne die Kerne, bestreue diese stark mit Salz und esse diese(ohneSchale) nach intensivem Kauen auf.
Der Gestank iss wie weschgeblasen. Funzt echt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. März 2007)

War heut beim Biometriedoktor, war sehr aufschlussreich, was mer alles falsch mache kann.
Aber die Baa sin noch draa und werren jetzt immer schneller   

Tut dem Mann den Gefallen und putzt die Räder und die Schuh das findet auf Parkettfussboden statt, net das es so aussieht wie m So hinter manch einem Auto  
Cu Frank


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Lieber Maggo, schönes Wortspiel umfällt
> den Gestank kann man perfekt eindämmen mit folgendem Trick:
> Man nehme eine halbe dicke zitronenscheibe, entferne die Kerne, bestreue diese stark mit Salz und esse diese(ohneSchale) nach intensivem Kauen auf.
> Der Gestank iss wie weschgeblasen. Funzt echt !!!



wird nach der nächstzen orgie mal probiert.....danke für den tip.


----------



## fUEL (27. März 2007)

Plauschers End???
Seid Ihr im Frühlingsschlaf???


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

nö, uff de a*****.ich hab abber nochemaa e fraach. was passierten mim knoblauchgestank über sie haut?? mit zitronen abreiben??


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

gude crazy, wie warn die prüfung??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. März 2007)

ei gude wie!

ich hab da grad was gelesen, da hat einer so um 8:27 uhr was von "wach werden, aufstehen" usw geschrieben...ich glaub bei dem brennt de kiddl  da war ich schon läbbische 4std uff und 2 davon auf de A***** ! 

bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskam...3.4. wird ausgewertet


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> ich hab da grad was gelesen, da hat einer so um 8:27 uhr was von "wach werden, aufstehen" usw geschrieben...ich glaub bei dem brennt de kiddl  da war ich schon läbbische 4std uff und 2 davon auf de A***** !
> 
> bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskam...3.4. wird ausgewertet



der ders geschribbe hat war da zwar erst seit ner halbe stund uff de a***** werd dadefür abber heut abend noch e paar stunne hier verbringe. also immer locker durch die hose atmen....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... immer locker durch die hose atmen....



immer wenn ich durch die Hose atme stinkts und die Leut beschweren sich, keine gute Alternative


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> immer wenn ich durch die Hose atme stinkts und die Leut beschweren sich, keine gute Alternative



schlimmer als beim uwe werds ned werden.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schlimmer als beim uwe werds ned werden.



He he, moment mal, was willst de damit sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

@Cracy: Du mußt Dir naatürlich die Hose vorher mit Zitrone einreiben


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Cracy: Du mußt Dir naatürlich die Hose vorher mit Zitrone einreiben


.......und mit salz, danach kräftig reinbeissen und nen tequila hinterher.....


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .......und mit salz, danach kräftig reinbeissen und nen tequila hinterher.....



den Wurm nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Is eischentlisch heut irschend jemand auf dem Rad gesessen?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .......und mit salz, danach kräftig reinbeissen und nen tequila hinterher.....





Arachne schrieb:


> den Wurm nicht vergessen!!! :lol


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Man hat doch nach dem WP wieder viel mehr Zeit zum Plauschen


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

und für die anderen schönen Dinge im Leben


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

genau, zb. mal endlich feierabend zu machen.....ich bin müüüüüd.


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is eischentlisch heut irschend jemand auf dem Rad gesessen?



Ich ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Maggo Du hast mein tiefstes Mitgefühl. Richt Deim Boss mal nen schönen Gruss von mir aus, er soll Dein Gehalt verdoppeln und Dir am Jahresende ein Bike nach Wunsch als Bonus geben  

Sag Ihm das ruhig, Du kannst Dich auf mich berufen, von mir aus geb Ihm meine Telefonnummer dann erzähl ich Ihm mal was, dem alten Leuteschinder


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau, zb. mal endlich feierabend zu machen.....ich bin müüüüüd.



 jetzt schon?!?!?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> jetzt schon?!?!?



Gerd sei nicht traurig, der Maggo fängt dafür nicht erst Mittags an


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd sei nicht traurig, der Maggo fängt dafür nicht erst Mittags an



Heute war ich kurz vor zehn da. Wir hatten eine Besprechung: 2,5h warten, bis es vorüber ist...  Die für mich relevante Info hätte in 5-10min übermittelt werden können.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. März 2007)

ich bin gestern und heut net gefahrn...


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich bin gestern und heut net gefahrn...



ei ich doch aach ned!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. März 2007)

kurz vor zehn!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute war ich kurz vor zehn da. Wir hatten eine Besprechung: 2,5h warten, bis es vorüber ist...  Die für mich relevante Info hätte in 5-10min übermittelt werden können.



Das kenn ich nur zu gut


----------



## arkonis (27. März 2007)

weiß einer von euch nen guten Klettergurt, meine PT kommt bald zurück und da wollte ich mir einen zulegen, leihgebühr ist immer so hoch. Bei Globetropper gibet welche von Black Diamant oder Petzl. Achso Schuhe brauch ich auch noch, aber die werde ich so anprobieren müssen.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Habt ihr von dem Urteil zu I-Foren gehört:
"Der Betreiber eines Forums ist dazu verpflichtet Beiträge zu streichen wenn sich jemand beleidigt fühlt auch wenn dieser nicht Mitglied Forum ist" 

Wenn man das ganze ein klein wenig weiter spinnt.. 

... hat das gewaltige Folgen

Das es Anwälte gibt die auschließlich mit Abmahnungen Ihr Geld verdienen,  ist ja schon bekannt, die freuen sich jetzt! 

Wo ist eigentlich definiert was als beleidigend gilt?
Ich werd gleich ma dem Frank schreiben das er alle Beiträge von Arachne streichen soll


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Hier das Schreiben  :
------------------------

Hallo Frank,
hast Du von dem Urteil zu den I-Net Foren gehört?
Wenn nicht inform Dich mal, is bestimmt spannend für Dich  

So nun zum eigentlichen anliegen.
Ich empfinde alle Beiträge von Arachne als Beleidigend, bitte lösche alle aus dem Forum.

Solltes Du es nicht tun werde ich mir rechtliche Schritte vorbehalten  

Was machst den jetzt?


Gruss vom Lugga


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

heulsuse???!

im ernst, ich kann beide seiten ein bisschen verstehen, das netz ist so schön anonym, da kann jeder ordentlich auf die kacke hauen und muss dafür nicht gerade stehn, andererseits isses auch ein herrlicher ort um seine meinung kundzutun, manchmal nicht ganz sooo objektiv. ich kannte da mal einen, der hatte bisschen stress mit so ner dietzenbacher firma.....


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was machst den jetzt?



wahrscheinlich zockt er weiter an seinem PC


----------



## KillerN (27. März 2007)

Hallo Leute, 
*diesen Samstag *um *14 Uhr* wollte ich ab der Hohen Mark zu einer Tour starten. 
Würde mich freuen wenn der Eine oder Andere mitfahren würde.
Bin für neue Wege offen   Es wird keiner Platt gefahren oder sowas  

Hier ist der LMB Eintrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4088

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> heulsuse???!
> 
> im ernst, ich kann beide seiten ein bisschen verstehen, das netz ist so schön anonym, da kann jeder ordentlich auf die kacke hauen und muss dafür nicht gerade stehn, andererseits isses auch ein herrlicher ort um seine meinung kundzutun, manchmal nicht ganz sooo objektiv. ich kannte da mal einen, der hatte bisschen stress mit so ner dietzenbacher firma.....



...und genau das ist jetzt gefährdet

- auch die Wahrheit kann beleidigend sein -


----------



## fUEL (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is eischentlisch heut irschend jemand auf dem Rad gesessen?


Isch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> *diesen Samstag *um *14 Uhr* wollte ich ab der Hohen Mark zu einer Tour starten.
> Würde mich freuen wenn der Eine oder Andere mitfahren würde.
> Bin für neue Wege offen   Es wird keiner Plattgefahren oder sowas
> ...



 kann aber leider nicht


----------



## fUEL (27. März 2007)

KillerN schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> *diesen Samstag *um *14 Uhr* wollte ich ab der Hohen Mark zu einer Tour starten.
> Würde mich freuen wenn der Eine oder Andere mitfahren würde.
> Bin für neue Wege offen  Es wird keiner Plattgefahren oder sowas
> ...


Eisbären sind Platt - Pannenkurs beim Rennen????


----------



## fUEL (27. März 2007)

bin im Luberon Saturin de Apt zum Springridecamp beim Stef, kann also gottseidank nicht


----------



## arkonis (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> heulsuse???!
> 
> im ernst, ich kann beide seiten ein bisschen verstehen, das netz ist so schön anonym, da kann jeder ordentlich auf die kacke hauen und muss dafür nicht gerade stehn, andererseits isses auch ein herrlicher ort um seine meinung kundzutun, manchmal nicht ganz sooo objektiv. ich kannte da mal einen, der hatte bisschen stress mit so ner dietzenbacher firma.....



anonym bist du nicht, deine IP wird gespeichert.

Aber:
Das Urteil heist nur das der Mod verplichtet ist Beiträge auf Anfrage zu löschen. Ein anders und schäferes sagt das der Betreiber auch für den Inhalt verantwortlich ist (wenn es um geschäftschädigende Inhalte geht) . Das ist mein Stand der Dinge. 
Egal bald darf der Frank seine Runde im Innenhof der VA fahren


----------



## fUEL (27. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> anonym bist du nicht, deine IP wird gespeichert.
> 
> Aber:
> Das Urteil heist nur das der Mod verplichtet ist Beiträge auf Anfrage zu löschen. Ein anders und schäferes sagt das der Betreiber auch für den Inhalt verantwortlich ist (wenn es um geschäftschädigende Inhalte geht) . Das ist mein Stand der Dinge.
> Egal bald darf der Frank seine Runde im Innenhof der VA fahren


Da überholt en bestimmt keiner mehr


----------



## KillerN (27. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Eisbären sind Platt - Pannenkurs beim Rennen????



Versteh ich jetzt nicht, worauf willst du hinaus ? 

EDIT: Rechtschreibfehler verbessert *g*


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Isch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Das hab ich mir doch so gedacht , wenn jemand gefahren ist dann der Frank   

Eigentlich totel bekloppt, beim größte Mistwetter hammer uff dem Bock gesesse und jetzt wo die Sonn scheint, es einfach superschön drausse is, jetzt steht des Ding im Keller und wird nicht bewegt, verückte Welt 

und jetzt bin ich neidisch uff Dich


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> bin im Luberon Saturin de Apt zum Springridecamp beim Stef, kann also gottseidank nicht




Isch werd immer neidischer  wobei ich net mit Arosa tausche wollt, weil Arosa macht süchtig


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

ausserdem is Mountainbiking nur Snowboarding im Sommer   


Das weis nur keiner von Euch, evtl. könnts der Fux wissen! 

Nur soviel beim Boarden im vernünftigen Schnee ist jede Kurve ein Anlieger oder wars Anreiner  


@Mod: diesen Beitrag streichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. März 2007)

Das mit Samstag klingt interessant, ich geh ma pennen


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

GN8 Jim B.. ähh Cracy


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

@Killer: Nächstes Jahr bekommen dei Plauscher aber auch en Platz auf Eurer Seite in der WP Wertung


----------



## KillerN (27. März 2007)

Geht klar, ich fürchte dann müssen wir uns aber noch mehr anstrengen 

@Crazy-Racer Wäre cool wenn du dabei wärst !


----------



## Marsmann (27. März 2007)

sag mal wisst ihr wo ich die schraube bekommen kann die das schaltwerk mit dem schaltauge verbindet?(schaltwerk: sram x-7)


----------



## Frank (27. März 2007)

N'Abend ihr Lutscher äh Plauscher.

Danke für die lustigen PNs Luca 

Hier ist das GsD nicht so ein Thema, jedenfalls meistens, in dem anderen Forum wo ich Mod bin ist das viel heftiger. Wir haben zwar bereits in den letzten Wochen diverse Handgriffe durchgeführt, um wieder etwas mehr Ruhe ins Forum zu bringen, und derzeit ist es auch ruhig (verdächtig) - aber genug Zündstoff gibt es. Brisante Sache und mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel wie medienfremd deutsche Gerichte sind bzw. wie wenig Verantwortung dem Einzelnen zugestanden wird. 

Fazit meinerseits: es ist an der Zeit, das Mods in Foren langsam Geld damit verdienen, Leuten wie EUCH auf die Finger zu schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Fazit meinerseits: es ist an der Zeit, das Mods in Foren langsam Geld damit verdienen, Leuten wie EUCH auf die Finger zu schauen


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Kann dem Lugga ma einer es Gras wegnehmen?! Seine Euphorie ist mit dem Wetter alleine schon nicht mehr zu erklären.


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> sag mal wisst ihr wo ich die schraube bekommen kann die das schaltwerk mit dem schaltauge verbindet?(schaltwerk: sram x-7)



Eigentlich in jedem gut sortierten Bikeladen. Zumindest sollten sie sie Dir dort besorgen können!


----------



## Marsmann (27. März 2007)

ok ich meinte eig. im i-net habe nämlich keine lust mich wieder nach hessen kutschieren lassen um zu erfahren das er sowas nicht hat...(trotzdem danke)


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann dem Lugga ma einer es Gras wegnehmen?! Seine Euphorie ist mit dem Wetter alleine schon nicht mehr zu erklären.










noch zweimal a****


----------



## arkonis (27. März 2007)

jungs wenn es am Sa noch beim HiBike vorbei geht, können wir nochmal eine Runde einwerfen wie ist das?


----------



## arkonis (27. März 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ok ich meinte eig. im i-net habe nämlich keine lust mich wieder nach hessen kutschieren lassen um zu erfahren das er sowas nicht hat...(trotzdem danke)


wenn du mal ne Mail an den Shop schreibst dann sollte es kein Prob geben.
große sind rose.de und hibike.de und bike-discount.de


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> jungs wenn es am Sa noch beim HiBike vorbei geht, können wir nochmal eine Runde einwerfen wie ist das?


----------



## Frank (27. März 2007)

Also Moment. Der eine schreibt was von Gras wegnehmen und der Andere von Einwerfen.

SAY NO TO TRUCKS! Oder wie war das?

... ich brauch noch einen Rooooddeee


----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

Marsmann schrieb:


> ok ich meinte eig. im i-net habe nämlich keine lust mich wieder nach hessen kutschieren lassen um zu erfahren das er sowas nicht hat...(trotzdem danke)



die schrauben gibts auch in den anderen bundesländern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Also Moment. Der eine schreibt was von Gras wegnehmen und der Andere von Einwerfen.
> 
> SAY NO TO TRUCKS! Oder wie war das?
> 
> ... ich brauch noch einen Rooooddeee



koppschüttel, dasselbe iss mir auch grad durch de kopp gange. gute nacht sag ich da nur.


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die schrauben gibts auch in den anderen bundesländern....



Bist Du Dir da sicher?  Soweit ich weiß, gab`s die von Sram nur in Hessen!


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> koppschüttel, dasselbe iss mir auch grad durch de kopp gange. gute nacht sag ich da nur.



Wie, was, wo??? Der Abend fängt gerade an!!!


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ausserdem is Mountainbiking nur Snowboarding im Sommer
> 
> 
> Das weis nur keiner von Euch, evtl. könnts der Fux wissen!
> ...



warum streichen  
da werd meinereiner einmal auf 100 seiten angesprochen und dann willst du den beitrag gleich löschen lassen   

ich fühl mich grade furchtbar angepisst. an wen muß ich mich jetzt noch gleich wenden ?


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2007)

mal was anderes : kennt einer den "neroman" ?

mei fraa hat ihre tage und will sich da anmelden


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> ich fühl mich grade furchtbar angepisst. an wen muß ich mich jetzt noch gleich wenden ?



an den Lugga: einach ordentlich was auf die Mütze geben!!!


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2007)

ich hör grad, sie hat ihre tage gar net ...   

... will da aber trotzdem mitmachen ...

gibts hier frauenversteher unter euch


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mal was anderes : kennt einer den "neroman" ?
> 
> mei fraa hat ihre tage und will sich da anmelden



Wo gibt`s denn das?


----------



## arkonis (27. März 2007)

hört sich so nach triathlon an -> harte Zeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

Guude an all die, diewodasosonsthierblauschedun,


Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...Ab morgen dürfte es bei Euch ankommen, zumindest falls ich am Sa. noch ansteckend war.
> Es fängt mit nem komischen Gefühl in Magengegend an, in der darauffolgenden Nacht führt dies Gefühl zu einer unabwendbaren Diskussion mit der Kloobrille, wenn man am darauffolgenden Tag kein Mousse au Choko ist sollte die Diskussion nur einmalig sein. An den darauffolgenden Tage wird sich das  Gefühl vom Kopf in den Hintern verlagern und auch dort für Spaß sorgen
> 
> Viel Spaß damit wünscht Lugga



Ich hab glaub isch nebbe Dir gesesse; isch merg abbä noch nix. Die Vire hab isch wohl plattgegesse oder middem Bergfeuer (so nennd sich der 57%dische) abgebrannt .


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hört sich so nach triathlon an -> harte Zeiten



so isses ...

3 disziplinen : kochen, waschen, bügeln


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> .... leider (ich bin hin_un_her gerisse )



bass uff, des alles draableibd!  Zum Beige braachsde alle Exdrämiedäde.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is eischentlisch heut irschend jemand auf dem Rad gesessen?


ISCH aach, und mei Fraa hadde es sogar vorgeschlaaache . War schee in de Sonn .


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so isses ...
> 
> 3 disziplinen : kochen, waschen, bügeln



Sind die Ohren noch dran? Sag mal, wie überlebst Du solche Sprüche???


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ISCH aach, und mei Fraa hadde es sogar vorgeschlaaache . War schee in de Sonn .



Wieviel Pungde seider gefahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sind die Ohren noch dran? Sag mal, wie überlebst Du solche Sprüche???



ist schon hart an der grenze  
aber sie tippt grad an ihrer dr. arbeit und hat kaa zeit ...

ich hab ja nur geschribbe, was se mich beufftraacht hat


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir da sicher?  Soweit ich weiß, gab`s die von Sram nur in Hessen!





wissefux schrieb:


> warum streichen
> da werd meinereiner einmal auf 100 seiten angesprochen und dann willst du den beitrag gleich löschen lassen
> 
> ich fühl mich grade furchtbar angepisst. an wen muß ich mich jetzt noch gleich wenden ?


...und alle Beitäge die  danach kamen


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieviel Pungde seider gefahn?



gibt kaa pungte mehr. aus und vorbei ...

geh jetzt in die heia, heute wohl alleine


----------



## Frank (27. März 2007)

Indem seine Frau keinen Zugang zum Monitor hat.

Gute Nacht allerseits.


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Indem seine Frau keinen Zugang zum Monitor hat.
> 
> Gute Nacht allerseits.



nee, sie hat die kontaklinsen draussen und ist blind wie ein maulwurf   

gn8


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so isses ...
> 
> 3 disziplinen : kochen, waschen, bügeln


da häd isch aaach des bassende Smeili för Disch:


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gibt kaa pungte mehr. aus und vorbei ...
> 
> geh jetzt in die heia, heute wohl alleine



Wie machen ich des jetzt???  Wer bringden mer bei widder in Kilomedern zu rechne? ...  

Des is bestimmd der Grund, des ich nachem WP noch ned uffs Rad gekomme bin!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Ich mach mich auch und schau auch mal ob Fabienne das Bett schön vorgewärmt hat


GN8


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieviel Pungde seider gefahn?


so zärga 3,8 (kann isch die bis zum nächsde WehPeh anspare ? )


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> da häd isch aaach des bassende Smeili för Disch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dein hirn iss nicht zu klein, es ist nur zu weit unten....


suuuper.... 

 
(deshalb de Bauchansatz ?)


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> so zärga 3,8 (kann isch die bis zum nächsde WehPeh anspare ? )



Ei nadürlich!  De mußd nur uffbasse, desse bis dahin ned schlächd wern.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> suuuper....
> 
> 
> (deshalb de Bauchansatz ?)



*empörtmodusan* *Welcher Bauch?*[*empörtmodusbleibtan*


----------



## wissefux (27. März 2007)

de 

 sacht jetzt :


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *empörtmodusan* *Welcher Bauch?*[*empörtmodusbleibtan*



Ei des runde wabbelische Ding des der übber die Gürddel hängd! Ok, einfach so "Bauch" zu sage is arg verniedlichend. Sache mer bässer *WAMPE!!!*


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei nadürlich!  De mußd nur uffbasse, desse bis dahin ned schlächd wern.


Isch dachde beim Aspare mehr so an die Zinse (3,8 x 5% für 7 Monate sin bis dahin 0,11 Pungde Zinse ..... ne, des lohnd sisch ned )
ob des aaner nachreschene dud?


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *empörtmodusan* *Welcher Bauch?*[*empörtmodusbleibtan*


Isch dachd eher so an Maggo und misch .... aber bestimmde Hunde belle hald mid  (dange)
*suchdenempörtmodusausknopf*


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

*empötmodusisimmernochan* Ich habe keine Wampe! *undbleibtauchan*


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *empötmodusisimmernochan* Ich habe keine Wampe! *undbleibtauchan*



Derf isch e ma nei piekse, ja?  *wokannemerndeempördmodusnochsteigern*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Isch dachd eher so an Maggo und misch .... aber bestimmde Hunde belle hald mid  (dange)
> *suchdenempörtmodusausknopf*




O.K. O.K. *empörtmodusaus*


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei des runde wabbelische Ding des der übber die Gürddel hängd! Ok, einfach so "Bauch" zu sage is arg verniedlichend. Sache mer bässer *WAMPE!!!*


... in aerodynamische Fachkreise auch Bindingspoiler genannt. Was gibt's noch ? Wer hat noch was ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Derf isch e ma nei piekse, ja?  *wokannemerndeempördmodusnochsteigern*


Lass des blos sei, sonst werrn die ganze Vire freigelasse und Hessen under Garandäne gestellt...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Derf isch e ma nei piekse, ja?  *wokannemerndeempördmodusnochsteigern*



mehr wie größe sieben und fettgedruckt geht nicht  

ach doch eins geht noch:

*Wieso hat der Mod nicht alle Deine Beiträge gelöscht?*


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Lass des blos sei, sonst werrn die ganze Vire freigelasse und Hessen under Garandäne gestellt...



derf er dann ned in de Urlaub?   

derfe mern dann behalde?!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> derf er dann ned in de Urlaub?
> 
> derfe mern dann behalde?!



Is ja nur ne Woche, dann muß ich Euch wieder ertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hör grad, sie hat ihre tage gar net ...
> 
> ... will da aber trotzdem mitmachen ...
> 
> gibts hier frauenversteher unter euch


HIER ! 
Had se schon e mol ge:kotz:?
Had se schon e mol sache gegesse, die's sonst nur in "Voxtours" oder so gibbd ?
Had se en Bauchansatz (siehe oben)
Warst Du in ledzder Zeit überhaupt mol agdiv (so vor 2-4 Monade) ???
Wenn alles mit ja, dann hasde hoffendlisch an ä Kinnerzimmer in deinem Fuxbau gedacht ? 

Plauscherfred => hier wernse geholfe


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mehr wie größe sieben und fettgedruckt geht nicht
> 
> ach doch eins geht noch:
> 
> *Wieso hat der Mod nicht alle Deine Beiträge gelöscht?*


Der kommt vor lauter Bauchkrämpfe ned an die Dasdadur ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is ja nur ne Woche, dann muß ich Euch wieder ertragen


D.h. eine Woche kein Smok(e)alarm in Hessen ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

is hier die Mundfäulnis ausgebrochen  is grad hier so ein Plauschvakuum


----------



## Arachne (27. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> is hier die Mundfäulnis ausgebrochen  is grad hier so ein Plauschvakuum



psssd, is grad ruhig! ich geh ma wexeln...


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> psssd, is grad ruhig! ich geh ma wexeln...


Schon wieder die Kettenblätter  oder die Hose vom letzten Sonntag  oder Pämpers  (oder Frauen ?)


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. März 2007)

Guude N8, es wärd Zeit für misch...

*nachholmodusan*
@Crazy-Racer: Habs verpennt, Dir alles Gute für die Prüfung zu wünschen. Ich hoffe die Zwischenprüfung hat auch so gut hingehauen.
*nachholmodusaus*


----------



## habkeinnick (28. März 2007)

GN8 ihr plauscher


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Schon wieder die Kettenblätter  oder die Hose vom letzten Sonntag  oder Pämpers  (oder Frauen ?)



Frauen würde ich doch nicht extra erwähnen und die Hose geht noch!


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8 ihr plauscher



Was, Du auch schon???  A******** Du heute nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

@Hirsch: Wie sieht es aus, hast Du Dich schon auf eine Position festlegen können?


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> HIER !
> Had se schon e mol ge:kotz:?
> Had se schon e mol sache gegesse, die's sonst nur in "Voxtours" oder so gibbd ?
> Had se en Bauchansatz (siehe oben)
> ...



mach mir kaa angst am frühe morsche  

im keller hab ich noch a eck für sowas freigehalten


----------



## Frank (28. März 2007)

Morsche. Ei ei ei ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Morsche. Ei ei ei ...


Morsche zusamme,
Drei Eier zum Frühstügg .... ned schleeschd, brauchsde däs ?
 *Kelloggs, Kelloggs, Kelloggs ....*


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. März 2007)

Morsche Maggo,

schon online auf de Ar(ups beinahe)***** oder noch zu Hause ?

(Bin jez wech zur A*****, Tschö)


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. März 2007)

Morsche Mod-Frank,
kann de Fred-Server aach auf Sommerzeit umgestelld wer'n ?
Der is noch ned so rischdisch eigedaggdet; quasiso seiner Zeit ä Stund hinnedro.


----------



## Maggo (28. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche Maggo,
> 
> schon online auf de Ar(ups beinahe)***** oder noch zu Hause ?
> 
> (Bin jez wech zur A*****, Tschö)



ich war noch dehaam, hab abber jetzt gewexelt.


----------



## Frank (28. März 2007)

MTK Würfel, das kannst in deinem Profil selber wechseln!

Boah erst halber neune. Will wieder in die Heia.


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war noch dehaam, hab abber jetzt gewexelt.



Guten Morgen,

ich muß noch wexeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich muß noch wexeln.



dann geb mal alles.


----------



## caroka (28. März 2007)

Nur kurz guten Morgen.
Bikemäßig ist es klasse hier. Hab mich gestern wie im Märchen gefühlt. Total verwunschene Gegend. Und morgens in Ruhe aufstehen und an einen gedeckten Tisch setzen und mein Gegenüber gießt mir Kaffee ein


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2007)

Morgen,
ach war des schee gestern


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen,
> ach war des schee gestern



des warme bett bei de fraa oder was


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> des warme bett bei de fraa oder was



Natürlich des warme, na gut vorher auch a bissche  

Ich hab mir gestern Abend ja fast in die Hose gemacht vorm BC  

Moin Fux


----------



## fUEL (28. März 2007)

Was iss dann jetzt meue???

14 Uhr hohemagg

Jetzt könne mer richtis ch lang fahren es wedder is ja subber und mer muss ned uffbasse des mer ned zuvile punkde mächt weil der mumbitz ja erum iss.


Huffe scharrmodus an *14 Uhr hohemagg? leider noch 27 stunne bis dahin  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was, Du auch schon???  A******** Du heute nicht?



hey gerd, nee zur zeit arbeite ich mal tagsüber *lach*


----------



## habkeinnick (28. März 2007)

achso -> GUDE LEUDE, GUDE LAUNE...ich glaub mein Bike ruft


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hey gerd, nee zur zeit arbeite ich mal tagsüber *lach*



Solange Du keine Augen-, oder Hautprobleme durch die ungewohnte Sonne bekommst...   

Kann mir mal einer gerade einen spannenden Roman empfehlen, den ich mir schnell holen und in der Mittagspause am Strand genießen kann?!


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

@caroka: warum lernsten Du grad nix? Oder macht ihr das an der Kiste?


----------



## caroka (28. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir doch so gedacht , wenn jemand gefahren ist dann der Frank
> 
> Eigentlich totel bekloppt, beim größte Mistwetter hammer uff dem Bock gesesse und jetzt wo die Sonn scheint, es einfach superschön drausse is, jetzt steht des Ding im Keller und wird nicht bewegt, verückte Welt
> 
> und jetzt bin ich neidisch uff Dich



Ich bin aach gefahrn. Es iss so schee im 7GB.


----------



## Maggo (28. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin aach gefahrn. Es iss so schee im 7GB.



du kommst aber doch hoffentlich wieder zurück


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du kommst aber doch hoffentlich wieder zurück



@caroka: Isch schenk der aach e 10GB-Platte! (Wenn ich noch so a klei find...)


----------



## caroka (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: warum lernsten Du grad nix? Oder macht ihr das an der Kiste?



Klar am BC.


----------



## Maggo (28. März 2007)

plauschen 
sagen, reden, sprechen, kommunizieren, quatschen, quasseln, verst?ndigen, anmerken, offenbaren, rufen, unterhalten, schw?tzen, labern, tratschen, s?useln, parlieren, fl?stern, schreien, austauschen, bemerken, zutragen, tuscheln, schwafeln, plappern, antworten, erwidern, ratschen, äußern, brüllen, rufen, blöken, meinen, raunen, zurück geben, als Antwort geben, spassen, maulen, nuscheln, murmeln, palavern, lallen, vermitteln, konversation, ansagen, grölen, diskutieren, breitlabern, wispern, stottern, kommentieren, konstatieren, hinzufügen, bekannt geben, entgegnen, blubbern, brummen, knurren, flüstern, beteuern, wiederholen, schluchzen, jammern, klagen, vorschlagen, singen, jubeln, lachen, argumentieren, verkunden, quacken, zwitschern, brabbeln, debattieren, verkünden, schnacken, plaudern, begründen, kundgeben, deuten, lästern, nörgeln, meckern, darauf hinweisen, jauchzen, 

bin ich grad im netz düber gestolpert.


----------



## caroka (28. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du kommst aber doch hoffentlich wieder zurück



Aber erst fahr ich nochema. 
Hoffentlich klappts mim Guide. Der dörf mich dann widder in e Märchewelt verführn.  .....upps Tippfehler "entführn". 
Hier iss so schee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer gerade einen spannenden Roman empfehlen, den ich mir schnell holen und in der Mittagspause am Strand genießen kann?!



nee, aber für deine kurzweil können wir uns ja in ner stunde am roten kreuz treffen *gg*


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> upps Tippfehler



ja nee, is klar ...


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber erst fahr ich nochema.
> Hoffentlich klappts mim Guide. Der dörf mich dann widder in e Märchewelt verführn.  .....upps Tippfehler "entführn".
> Hier iss so schee.



Klar... Viel Spaß!


----------



## fUEL (28. März 2007)

So iss des mit de Dimbas  in Love, der Guide hat ja schon mit langer Verweildauer in Freier Natur vorab gedroht; und wenn mer dan auch noch die Vögelcher zwitschern hört..................


----------



## Maggo (28. März 2007)

was für ne spezifische dichte hat kaffee???


----------



## Frank (28. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was für ne spezifische dichte hat kaffee???



Kann ich dir morgen sagen, für heute ist die Laborkanne alle.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was für ne spezifische dichte hat kaffee???



Die spezifische Wärmekapazität und Dichte von Kaffe ist die gleiche wie bei Wasser, lediglich die spez. Dichte der Kaffeebohnen variiert und hängt davon ab ob es sich um Hochland oder Tiefland Kaffebohnen handelt 

wieso willst de das den wissen?




Un jetzt hab ich kein Bock auf den ganzen Mist hier und geh jetzt Heim das Board wachsen


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2007)

noch zwei Tage bis


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was für ne spezifische dichte hat kaffee???



Solltest Du Deinen Löffel im Café nicht mehr drehen können, könnte es auch daran liegen, dass das, was bei Dir am Bein wuchs, am Arm geschrumpft ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> noch zwei Tage bis



Schaffst Du!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Solltest Du Deinen Löffel im Café nicht mehr drehen können, könnte es auch daran liegen, dass das, was bei Dir am Bein wuchs, am Arm geschrumpft ist.



ich bin echt Urlaubsreif, ich versteh den Gerd nicht mehr


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. März 2007)

Zieh mich um und gehe..............................................................b.................i...........................k...............................e..................................n................................................!


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich bin echt Urlaubsreif, ich versteh den Gerd nicht mehr



Oje!!!  Selbst mich verstehst Du nicht mehr?!  Dem, der nachgefragt hatte, ziepte es nach unserem vielen Fahren am Bein. Er hoffte, dass dies ein Wachstumsziepen sei...


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Zieh mich um und gehe..............................................................b.................i...........................k...............................e..................................n................................................!



Wie steht er denn nun??


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie steht er denn nun??



Richtich.....?.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Richtich.....?.....



...und das heißt? längs, quer, schräg zur Anlage, schräg zur Couch, Fenster, ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und das heißt? längs, quer, schräg zur Anlage, schräg zur Couch, Fenster, ...



Schaulmalreindemnächst


----------



## Maggo (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Solltest Du Deinen Löffel im Café nicht mehr drehen können, könnte es auch daran liegen, dass das, was bei Dir am Bein wuchs, am Arm geschrumpft ist.



verstehe, also anderes rad kaufen, mit kurbeln die von hand bewegt werden.....wie spezifisch ist denn jetzt die dichte???


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> verstehe, also anderes rad kaufen, mit kurbeln die von hand bewegt werden.....wie spezifisch ist denn jetzt die dichte???



0,998234g/cm³ bei 20°C ist die Höhe der Dichte, wie spezifisch sie allerdings ist...


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

@Plauscher: Schaut mal wie sehr Dr. Faust darum bettelt, dass man mit ihm plauscht:   



Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem an. Vielleicht fällt euch ja auf, wie gering die Spamrate in diesem Thread und gering die Beteiligung der AWBler im eigentlichen Plauscherthread ist. Sinnvolle Beiträge, wenig Smileys, Termine zum Mitfahren und Berichte über Ausfahrten in grammatisch und orthografisch möglichst korrekten Sätzen.



Wenigstens trifft man auch im AWB-Fred noch Humor an, nach M.A.T.`s Beitrag begann ich schon zu zweifeln...


----------



## Maggo (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 0,998234g/cm³ bei 20°C ist die Höhe der Dichte, wie spezifisch sie allerdings ist...



haste quellen. nächste frage:

kaffee und milch...ist das ein gemisch oder ne chemische verbindung? d.h. kann man die milch wieder vom kaffee trennen??? wie ist es bei zucker und kaffee??


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> haste quellen. nächste frage:
> 
> kaffee und milch...ist das ein gemisch oder ne chemische verbindung? d.h. kann man die milch wieder vom kaffee trennen??? wie ist es bei zucker und kaffee??



Sahch e ma, fer was brauchsdn des?

Quelle für die Dichte.

Kaffee und Milch ist ein Gemisch, das Milchfett ist lediglich emulgiert. Zucker löst sich im Kaffee/Wasser auf, d.h. es bildet Wasserstoffbrückenbindungen. Diese sind aber wesentlich schwächer als die, innerhalb eines Moleküls. Milch und der Inhalt einer Kaffeetasse bestehen hauptsächlich aus Wasser. Das Wasser aus der Milch und das Wasser aus dem Kaffee bekommst Du nach dem Mischen nicht wieder getrennt. Wegschütten, neuen kochen!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Plauscher: Schaut mal wie sehr Dr. Faust darum bettelt, dass man mit ihm plauscht:
> 
> 
> 
> Wenigstens trifft man auch im AWB-Fred noch Humor an, nach M.A.T.`s Beitrag begann ich schon zu zweifeln...




Soviel Humor seh ich da gar nicht, ich seh da gar keinen  

Es is wohl eher so das man sich nicht mit den Plauschern auf eine Stufe stellen will und eine ganz klare Differenzierung erwünscht wird. Na wir sind ja auch vom Legasteniker FRED, mit denen will keiner was zu tun haben


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Soviel Humor seh ich da gar nicht, ich seh da gar keinen
> 
> Es is wohl eher so das man sich nicht mit den Plauschern auf eine Stufe stellen will und eine ganz klare Differenzierung erwünscht wird. Na wir sind ja auch vom Legasteniker FRED, mit denen will keiner was zu tun haben



Der Beitrag vom Dr. Faust ist soooo lächerlich, das kann man nicht ernst meinen!!!!? Und wenn doch, habe ich da auch kein Problem mit!   

EDIT: Außerdem ist die Differenz im WP doch ganz klar!  Klar, dass man sich sagt man möchte nicht, was man nicht schaffen kann!  Wäre ja sonst frustend. So, wie wenn ich letzte WP-Woche gesagt hätte, dass ich noch 2000 WPP`s erreichen möchte, oder dem Lugga bergab wegfahre, ...


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

@Lugga: Ich möchte auch ohne Ottographie und Grammophon auf keinen Fall auf Dich und Deine Beiträge verzichten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Beitrag vom Dr. Faust ist soooo lächerlich, das kann man nicht ernst meinen!!!!? Und wenn doch, habe ich da auch kein Problem mit!



Wäre es ernst gemeint würde das bei der Entscheidungsfindung weiterhelfen  

Ich versteh das gar nicht, bisher emfand ich die Touren mit Dr. Faust und M.A.T. immer als sehr angenehm


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Ich möchte auch ohne Ottographie und Grammophon auf keinen Fall auf Dich und Deine Beiträge verzichten!!!




Das, dut misch ganz dolle fräuen  :


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wäre es ernst gemeint würde das bei der Entscheidungsfindung weiterhelfen
> 
> Ich versteh das gar nicht, bisher emfand ich die Touren mit Dr. Faust und M.A.T. immer als sehr angenehm



Tja, wenn man einmal Besseres kennengelernt hat...  

Ach quatsch, noch weigere ich mich es ganz ab zu tun (AWB-Touren). Es sind auf jedenfall nette Jungs, die es halt nicht so mit der Kommunikation haben... Für mich wäre das ein gesellschaftliches Defizit.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach quatsch, noch weigere ich mich es ganz ab zu tun (AWB-Touren). Es sind auf jedenfall nette Jungs, die es halt nicht so mit der Kommunikation haben... Für mich wäre das ein gesellschaftliches Defizit.





Ich werde auch keine vorschnellen Entscheidungen treffen, es is ja Zeit bis mitte Mai  
Warte wir mal die nächste gemeinsame Tour ab, irgendwie angeschissen fühl ich mich trotzdem. @Mod bitte Beitrag von Dr. Faust löschen


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich werde auch keine vorschnellen Entscheidungen treffen, es is ja Zeit bis mitte Mai
> Warte wir mal die nächste gemeinsame Tour ab, irgendwie angeschissen fühl ich mich trotzdem. @Mod bitte Beitrag von Dr. Faust löschen



Letztes Jahr habe ich den Fuffi bezahlt, weil ich das Forum noch nicht kannte und dann ja sowieso einen Urlaub buchte. Der Fuffi wird da angerechnet. Mittlerweile werde ich trotzdem weiter bei gc fahren. Dort greifst Du einfach auf eine wesentlich größere Trailkenntnis zu. Es sind mehr Guides und durch den "professionellen" Anstrich geben sie sich auch ziemlich Mühe! 
(Außerdem triffst Du wesentlich mehr Mädels!!!)


----------



## habkeinnick (28. März 2007)

ach was war das herrlich. feldberg steht noch und endlich mal wieder mit kurzer hose 

und schneestückcken in der sonne waren auch toll


----------



## Maggo (28. März 2007)

ich persönlich mag den dr. faust,(die anderen awbler kenn ich nicht) bzw. habe nix an ihm auszusetzen, bisher habe ich ihn stets als netten zuvorkommenden menschen kennegelernt und möchte ihn auch dieses jahr wieder in hofheim antreffen. also bälle flach halten, plauschen hier und zum awb verabreden drüben. sollte ja nicht soooo schwer sein zu verstehen, dass die kollegen einfach nicht über jeden wichtigen und unwichtigen schice diskutieren müssen.


----------



## caroka (28. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Zieh mich um und gehe..............................................................b.................i...........................k...............................e..................................n................................................!



Ich war schon.  
Und ganz am Schluß hatte ich einen schleichenden Platten. 
Doch mit 3x pumpen sind wir (Guide Markus und ich) dann noch zum Auto gekommen.


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2007)

also ich hab bisher nur nette leute aufm bike kennengelernt, sei es awb, dimb, hofheim, plauscher, gc und weiß der deifel noch ...
sogar hanauer und eisbären waren dabei  

am ende sind wir doch alle eins und haben uns alle ganz doll lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war schon.  ...
> ... mit 3x pumpen sind wir (Guide Markus und ich) dann  gekommen.



so so ...


----------



## Frank (28. März 2007)

Der Mod hat sich den anderen Thread mal angesehen.


----------



## Maggo (28. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Der Mod hat sich den anderen Thread mal angesehen.



hättste nicht machen brauchen, da iss nix schlimmes passiert.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was iss dann jetzt meue???
> 
> 14 Uhr hohemagg
> 
> ...


Bin dabei! Kann das jetzt immer erst mittwochs abends entscheiden, da ich Donnerstag jetzt immer "bei Bedarf" arbeite.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. März 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich persönlich mag den dr. faust,(die anderen awbler kenn ich nicht) bzw. habe nix an ihm auszusetzen, bisher habe ich ihn stets als netten zuvorkommenden menschen kennegelernt und möchte ihn auch dieses jahr wieder in hofheim antreffen. also bälle flach halten, plauschen hier und zum awb verabreden drüben. sollte ja nicht soooo schwer sein zu verstehen, dass die kollegen einfach nicht über jeden wichtigen und unwichtigen schice diskutieren müssen.



Da drüben hat jetzt jeder einmal gespamt, genauso wie der Lugga, oder der Carsten. Auch einige Beiträge vom Puremalt hatten nichts mit einer Verabredung zu tun. Da wurde auch nicht lamentiert. Ich glaube deshalb, dass da noch etwas mehr als nur diese vorgeschobene Begründung ist. - Das ist der ideale Einstieg nun auch über die gesellschaftlichen Fähigkeiten unserer Nachbarn zu diskutieren! Der WP ist ja nun leider vorbei...  

Es könnte z.B. sein, dass die negativen Bewertungen des Plausch-Freds durch Kommunikationsunfähigkeiten zustande kamen. Ich habe zwar auch schon erlebt, dass völlig Fremde unseren Fred lasen, ich denke aber, dass negative Bewertungen eher durch Forumsmitglieder zustande kommen, die gerne verstehen würden über was hier gesprochen wird, denen aber die Kommunikationsfähigkeit dazu fehlt. Also von Mitgliedern, die hier aus der Gegend kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist der ideale Einstieg nun auch über die gesellschaftlichen Fähigkeiten unserer Nachbarn zu diskutieren!



nein isses nicht, das ist kein schönes niveau.

ich war mal aktiv:da!


----------



## Arachne (28. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nein isses nicht, das ist kein schönes niveau.
> 
> ich war mal aktiv:da!



Bahbahbah, nur weil der WP zu Ende ist, höre ich nicht auf Spaß zu haben!!! Gib der caroka doch bitte nochmal `nen Kartoffelpuffer!


----------



## Maggo (28. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bahbahbah, nur weil der WP zu Ende ist, höre ich nicht auf Spaß zu haben!!! Gib der caroka doch bitte nochmal `nen Kartoffelpuffer!



den bring ich ihr demnächst dann aber perönlich vorbei. wenn sie wiederkommt...


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich werde auch keine vorschnellen Entscheidungen treffen, es is ja Zeit bis mitte Mai
> Warte wir mal die nächste gemeinsame Tour ab, irgendwie angeschissen fühl ich mich trotzdem. ....


So ist auch mein Bauchgefühl.
Dabei fand ich unsere Beiträge, wo es um das Thema "AWB oder GC" ging passend; im Gegenteil, ich hätte ein wenig "Entscheidungshilfe" von den AWBlern erhofft. Stattdessen ....
Der Beitrag von Lokalhorst war schon passender und insofern hab ich schon Verständnis für dessen Anliegen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... ...
> sogar hanauer und eisbären waren dabei  ....



An so eine "Barbarossatour" o.ä. hat ich auch schon mal gedacht; da würd ich gern mal mitfahren. Vllt. mach ich da bei einer der nächsten Touren mal mit (ei die weil die auche mol Päus-scher mache  zwischedorsch). Würde jemand mitfahr'n ? (dann würd isch laut geben, wenn ich einen entsprechenden LMB sehe)


----------



## arkonis (28. März 2007)

so ich habe heute mal mein neues Stadt-Rennrad ausgefahren, Marke unbekannt und solider Stahl-Rahmen. 
Shimano Gruppe und Weihmann Bremsen, schön sind auch die horizontallen Ausfallenden für den SS Einsatz.  Der Zustand ist für nen Stadtrad ganz ordentlich und die Naben machen einen höllenlärm.
Leider habe ich eine Schraube für die Bremsen vermasselt (nach fest kommt ab) und beim Zentrieren die hintere Felge zerbogen und einige Speichen durchgebracht.. aber es fährt  zentrieren werde ich wohl noch üben müssen  
Ärgerlich mit der Felge...


----------



## arkonis (28. März 2007)

da ist ein Foto -->


----------



## Lucafabian (28. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich hab bisher nur nette leute aufm bike kennengelernt, sei es awb, dimb, hofheim, plauscher, gc und weiß der deifel noch ...
> sogar hanauer und eisbären waren dabei
> 
> am ende sind wir doch alle eins und haben uns alle ganz doll lieb


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was iss dann jetzt meue???
> 
> 14 Uhr hohemagg
> 
> ...



Noch 14 Std. 

Bin auch dabei  

Wer nimmt Urlaub.......


----------



## habkeinnick (29. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



rischtisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (29. März 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Noch 14 Std.
> 
> Bin auch dabei
> 
> Wer nimmt Urlaub.......



na da wünsche ich doch mal viel spaß euch allen....


----------



## habkeinnick (29. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> da ist ein Foto -->
> 
> [hier war ein BILD]



nicht schön aber selten  für die angedachten zwecke bestimmt prima


----------



## habkeinnick (29. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> An so eine "Barbarossatour" o.ä. hat ich auch schon mal gedacht; da würd ich gern mal mitfahren. Vllt. mach ich da bei einer der nächsten Touren mal mit (ei die weil die auche mol Päus-scher mache  zwischedorsch). Würde jemand mitfahr'n ? (dann würd isch laut geben, wenn ich einen entsprechenden LMB sehe)



ei wenn du mitfährst  wäre das ja ne überlegung wert.


----------



## habkeinnick (29. März 2007)

GN8


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2007)

nochmal hier zum thema awb :

die jungs und mädels da drüben haben nur angst, in ihrem thread zugeplauscht zu werden. dies haben sie mit mehr oder weniger deutlichen (in meinen augen übertriebenen) reaktionen zum ausdruck gebracht.

im awb-fred sollen halt möglichst fakten zu touren stehen und nicht seitenweises geplausche wie hier. das ist alles.
keiner da drüben hat mit irgendeinem hier irgendein problem und jeder ist bei awb-touren weiterhin gerne gesehen !

man hätte das vermeintliche problem (was es meinen augen eigentlich nie wirklich gab, denn zum plauschen ist ja der plausch-fred hier da) halt etwas sensibler ansprechen sollen ...

am besten man "plauscht" sich mal bei ner gemeinsamen tour aus ...


----------



## caroka (29. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> den bring ich ihr demnächst dann aber perönlich vorbei. wenn sie wiederkommt...



Morgen Ihr Plauscher!

Klar bin wieder da. Ihr würdet mir doch fehlen. 

Mal so grundsätzlich meine Meinung zu den Unstimmigkeiten mit den AWB'lern:
Eigentlich gehört unser Plauschfred ins KTWR. Da wir alle aus dem Frankfurter Raum sind, ist es zu vertreten, dass wir uns hier angesiedelt haben. 
Doch wenn wir immer mehr Freds zuspammen und wir tun das, leidet letztendlich die Qualität des Forums daran. Ich kann die AWB'ler sehr gut verstehen und es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass wir darauf hingewiesen wurden.


----------



## caroka (29. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> An so eine "Barbarossatour" o.ä. hat ich auch schon mal gedacht; da würd ich gern mal mitfahren. Vllt. mach ich da bei einer der nächsten Touren mal mit (ei die weil die auche mol Päus-scher mache  zwischedorsch). Würde jemand mitfahr'n ? (dann würd isch laut geben, wenn ich einen entsprechenden LMB sehe)



Da wäre ich sehr gerne dabei, wenn es zeitlich klappt.


----------



## Maggo (29. März 2007)

mir geht so ne art von zankerei auf den **** . ich bin aber auch mehr der typ der die leute gerne gut findet und auf so ein rumgebelle verzichtet solange es vermeidbar ist. daher auch meine bitte die anderen themen sauber zu halten und hier alles reinpacken was nicht mit biketerminen zu tun hat.


----------



## Frank (29. März 2007)

Wenn das so weitergeht, schick ich euch alle in die Heuler Auffang Station 

Finde die Reaktion im anderen Fred etwas überzogen. Ich sag immer, wenn man etwas zu ernst nimmt geht der Spaß dabei vor die Hunde. Nix gegen zu sagen, ein Thema soweit "sauber" zu halten, das man nicht den Überblick verliert und der Fred nicht total abdriftet aber man kann es auch übertreiben.

Ahso. Morsche. A**** SUCKS!!!! Will heiiiiiim!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. März 2007)

Morgen, 
noch 7 Std.


----------



## Frank (29. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen,
> noch 7 Std.



Genau, da bin ich hoffentlich daheim! Du hast ja was schöneres vor!


----------



## Maggo (29. März 2007)

in sieben stunden bin ich bei dieter nuhr......


----------



## Lucafabian (29. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Genau, da bin ich hoffentlich daheim! Du hast ja was schöneres vor!



Aber erst morgen, der Tag vor der Abreise ist meist nicht der beste, viel Stress mit Vorbereitungen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> in sieben stunden bin ich bei dieter nuhr......



Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Google (29. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Finde die Reaktion im anderen Fred etwas überzogen. Ich sag immer, wenn man etwas zu ernst nimmt geht der Spaß dabei vor die Hunde.


Des kammer aach anners sehe mei bürschje  

Awer es iss schoo geiil das mer hier mache dörf wass mer will

            ​Vielleicht duun mer dies Jar ned nur spemme sonnern achemal zusamme beische

Dess isses doch was mer wolle

Guud das ich mich hier ma ausdobbe konnt. Isch hätt doch jetzt klatt di wölf zugespemmt  

Grüs Guuchel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Vielleicht duun mer dies Jar ned nur spemme sonnern achemal zusamme beische




Da kannsde Dich drauf verlassen. Die Plauscher sitzen schon mit wedelndem Schwänzchen in den Startblöcken


----------



## Lucafabian (29. März 2007)

@fuel: Könntest Du mir mal die Telefonnummer von whitesummer PMen?


----------



## fUEL (29. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @fuel: Könntest Du mir mal die Telefonnummer von whitesummer PMen?


Was willsd de denn damit, du kannst dir ja ned emaa die eischene mergge.        

Wenn de des zauberwort benutze könndesd würds mir noch viel leichder falle


----------



## Lucafabian (29. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was willsd de denn damit, du kannst dir ja ned emaa die eischene mergge.
> 
> Wenn de des zauberwort benutze könndesd würds mir noch viel leichder falle



Wie konnte mir das nur passieren, hier ist es : Bitte


----------



## Lucafabian (29. März 2007)

Danke Frank!


----------



## Frank (29. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Des kammer aach anners sehe mei bürschje
> 
> Awer es iss schoo geiil das mer hier mache dörf wass mer will
> 
> ...




Nun, ganz so salopp würd ich des vielleischt ned ausdrücke. Ich gugg hier schon nachm Rechte! 

Und ihr könnt mir ned ernsthaft erzähle, das in dem annern Fred sich alles immer nur um präzise Tourenangaben dreht 

Eijo vielleicht könne mer ja im Sommer mal eine Art Rhein Main Pokal uffziehe mit all den Gruppierungen ... in Hanau, Spessart, Oddewald, Taunus, Wiesbadde ... so eine Art eischene klane Serie, wisst ihr? Damit mer überall mal besiche und plausche und saufe könne?


----------



## Frank (29. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Danke Frank!



Nix zu danke  aber was das mit der großen Schrift immer soll ... sind hier nur Maulwürfe???


----------



## fUEL (29. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Nix zu danke  aber was das mit der großen Schrift immer soll ... sind hier nur Maulwürfe???


Mit dene Buchstabe habbe mer es ned so sehr awwer die Trails finne mer immer. 

*Im Übrigen hab ich im neuen plauschertorsfred eine Tour eingestellt und hoffe auf rege Beiteiligung heut mittag. *

*@ lugga ich hab das sehr gerne für dich getan.*


----------



## Lucafabian (29. März 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Nix zu danke  aber was das mit der großen Schrift immer soll ... sind hier nur Maulwürfe???



Das Danke galt fuel


----------



## wissefux (29. März 2007)

@fUEL : dank der a***** klappt das mal wieder nicht. wünsche euch aber noch gutes, staubtrockenes wetter bis zum tourende ! soll ja örtlich regen aufkommen  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> in sieben stunden bin ich bei dieter nuhr......



Da würde ich auch gerne mal hin.


----------



## caroka (29. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> .........
> Wenn de des zauberwort benutze könndesd würds mir noch viel leichder falle





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie konnte mir das nur passieren, hier ist es : Bitte



Komisch mein Scheff beatwortet des immer mit:
Abber flott.


----------



## Maggo (29. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch gerne mal hin.



die karten waren schon längst ausverkauft und meine süße  hats trotzdem noch geschafft welche zu organisieren, genau wie die von mario barth im herbst. geheimtip: einfach mal bei der kasse im mtz fragen, ob sie nicht doch noch irgendwo was haben. soll ganz gut gehen.


----------



## Google (29. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da kannsde Dich drauf verlassen. Die Plauscher sitzen schon mit wedelndem Schwänzchen in den Startblöcken


Ihr dörft awwer nur kommen wenn aach die Plauscher komme, die ned mim schwanz wedele könne un deshalber annere Dribude uffweise müsse.

Sons dörf schoma gar net de Lugga mit und üwerhaabt ned de Fabian  



Frank schrieb:


> Eijo vielleicht könne mer ja im Sommer mal eine Art Rhein Main Pokal uffziehe mit all den Gruppierungen ... in Hanau, Spessart, Oddewald, Taunus, Wiesbadde ... so eine Art eischene klane Serie, wisst ihr? Damit mer überall mal besiche und plausche und saufe könne?


 Haste scho was im Beischerkopp ? was maansde wie des gehe soll ? Des müsst eh einer in die Hand nemme sonst werds nix.

Grüs

Guchel


----------



## habkeinnick (29. März 2007)

huhu ihrs und natürlich auch de guchel... so ein mist, noch einer mehr der hier hessisch babbeln will


----------



## Lucafabian (29. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> huhu ihrs und natürlich auch de guchel... so ein mist, noch einer mehr der hier hessisch babbeln will



Schau bitte mal in Dein Postfach rein und antworte


----------



## Lucafabian (29. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ihr dörft awwer nur kommen wenn aach die Plauscher komme, die ned mim schwanz wedele könne un deshalber annere Dribude uffweise müsse.
> 
> Sons dörf schoma gar net de Lugga mit und üwerhaabt ned de Fabian
> 
> ...



Mir wern versuche es Carosche mitzubringen, so wie ich sie kenn kommt se aber net ohne ihr Keulche


----------



## Google (29. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mir wern versuche es Carosche mitzubringen, so wie ich sie kenn kommt se aber net ohne ihr Keulche


Herrjesses Sach blos des iss Zeltschlaaaferin von sennemols  (Übersetz.:Zeltschleiferin von damals) Ei isch kriesch jetz schoo es bibbern

Bis demnächst, gut speem 

Guchel


----------



## Lucafabian (29. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Herrjesses Sach blos des iss Zeltschlaaaferin von sennemols  (Übersetz.:Zeltschleiferin von damals) Ei isch kriesch jetz schoo es bibbern
> 
> Bis demnächst, gut speem
> 
> Guchel



Es is eine der beiden Höhlenmädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. März 2007)




----------



## Maggo (29. März 2007)

wo issn eischentlich es gerd heut??


----------



## caroka (29. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo issn eischentlich es gerd heut??



Ich habb en net eigesperrt.  Hab mich aach schonn gewunnert.


----------



## caroka (29. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Hasdes gepackt?


----------



## caroka (29. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Herrjesses Sach blos des iss Zeltschlaaaferin von sennemols  (Übersetz.:Zeltschleiferin von damals) Ei isch kriesch jetz schoo es bibbern
> 
> Bis demnächst, gut speem
> 
> Guchel



Des mim bibbern nemm isch Der net ab. 
In wäklischkeit bin isch ganz zahm. 

Dann spemm isch ma weider.....


----------



## caroka (29. März 2007)

Arachne isch du disch vermisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. März 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. März 2007)

seit über 3 std kein Beitrag im Plauscherferd - muss ich mir Gedanken machen


----------



## arkonis (29. März 2007)

ich war basteln.


----------



## arkonis (29. März 2007)

das hier ist der Stand, der Rennlenker war schei**e habm abmontiert und einen MTB Lenker montiert und anständige Bremshebel.
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne Kurbel + Innenlager. Speichen werde ich auch noch brauchen, oder eben gleich dieses Laufrad mit Starrachse.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. März 2007)

is das Laufrad unwiderbringlich hin?


----------



## caroka (29. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> seit über 3 std kein Beitrag im Plauscherferd - muss ich mir Gedanken machen



Als ich eben reingeschaut habe, fand ich es auch gespenstig.


----------



## arkonis (29. März 2007)

nein es ist schon fahrbar mit leichten Höhenschlag, aber beim Renner ist das extrem merkbar wegen des harten Strassenprofil. Und ich mag es nicht wenn es vibriert. Aber mit dem Lenker fährt sichs optimal. Leider konnte ich die Sattelstütze nicht tauschen. Mal sehen was noch der Flohmarkt hier am Ort hergibt. Reifen bekomme ich jeden Fall für 5 Euro. LAufrad muss mann halt sehen, aber ich wollte auch nen Singlespeed, ist irgendwie cool. Mein Anpruch ist ein Stadtbike, das sich so fährt als wäre da kein Antrieb, quasi geräuchlos ohne den Antrieb zu spüren. Und das ganze für max. 50 Euro


----------



## caroka (29. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> das hier ist der Stand, der Rennlenker war schei**e habm abmontiert und einen MTB Lenker montiert und anständige Bremshebel.
> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne Kurbel + Innenlager. Speichen werde ich auch noch brauchen, oder eben gleich dieses Laufrad mit Starrachse.



Wenn ich das so sehe, kommt mir mein alter Renner, ein Herkules Saragossa , wieder in den Sinn. Der ist mir, wie auch mein geliebtes Diamondback MTB, gestohlen worden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. März 2007)

wo lasst ihr euch denn eure Räder klauen?
Nichtmal in klein Istanbul (Idstein) am Aldi ham se mir mein Canyon abgeschnitten trotz Aldi-Schloss (stand nur einmal für 15mins so da).


----------



## arkonis (29. März 2007)

naja hier wird schon viel geklaut, Fahrräder eben auch sehr gerne und mir wurde schon mehr als einmal eines angeboten liegt aber auch an der lage.
Ich weiß auch das die Polizei hier öfters mal Personenkontrollen macht und die Rahmennummern überprüft insofern lohnt immer eine Anzeige. Bei mir stehen die Räder alle im Hausflur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (29. März 2007)

N'abend zusamme,
und schon wieder wech, weil noch einiges zu tun, leider


----------



## arkonis (30. März 2007)

wie isn das jetzt ? wer kommt am Sa zum Hibike, ich werde so früh als möglich hinfahren.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. März 2007)

GN8


----------



## Frank (30. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wie isn das jetzt ? wer kommt am Sa zum Hibike, ich werde so früh als möglich hinfahren.



Aloha. Ich will auch um 10:00 da sein. Ich hoffe, ich komm ausm Bett. Hab da auch ned sooo viel Zeit, muß noch in die fränkische Provinz morgen mittag.

Ich hoffe, das es sich lohnt morgen. Will mir noch nen paar Gloves kaufen und vielleicht noch ein Trikot.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2007)

Morgen zusammen, das Wetter draußen ist heut ja nicht so schön.

Wie wars gestern auf dem Trail bei Kaiserwetter?


----------



## caroka (30. März 2007)

Moin,


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen, das Wetter draußen ist heut ja nicht so schön.
> 
> Wie wars gestern auf dem Trail bei Kaiserwetter?



War gestern nicht unterwegs. 
Will hier erst mal wieder alles in die Reihe bekommen. Wenn man 2 Tage nicht da ist, muss man sich wieder ranarbeiten. Außerdem hat mein Bike noch einen Plattfuß und da ich mir schon neue Mäntel bestellt habe, erledige ich das in einem Aufwasch.


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

Guten Morgen,

hach, so ein nettes Streitgespräch am Morgen...  

@Lugga: Die gestrigen Trailer sind wohl am Ende noch gewaschen worden...


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wie isn das jetzt ? wer kommt am Sa zum Hibike, ich werde so früh als möglich hinfahren.





Frank schrieb:


> Aloha. Ich will auch um 10:00 da sein. Ich hoffe, ich komm ausm Bett. Hab da auch ned sooo viel Zeit, muß noch in die fränkische Provinz morgen mittag.
> 
> Ich hoffe, das es sich lohnt morgen. Will mir noch nen paar Gloves kaufen und vielleicht noch ein Trikot.



Habe auch immer noch vor hinzukommen, weiß aber noch nicht genau wann.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen, das Wetter draußen ist heut ja nicht so schön.
> 
> Wie wars gestern auf dem Trail bei Kaiserwetter?


Kaiserwetter? Einge Stellen waren hochzugs noch feucht, wodurch wir schon leicht feucht oben ankamen. Kurz vorm Fuchstanz wurde es dann dunkler und es fing sogar an zu gewittern. Also wieder ab nach unten, wozu ein leichter, aber aklter Regen einsetzte, der die Steine schön schlüpfrig machte. Nix Kaiserwetter also, aber trotzdem eine schöne Tour mit sehr hohem Trailanteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. März 2007)

Wollen wir mal hoffen das der Taunus in einer Woche komplett trocken ist *freu*.

Alles ist gepackt, das Auto ist bis unters Dach voll  , wir können los 

Machts gut und viel Spaß auf den Trails 

wünscht Euch der Lugga


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

So, wir haben unseren Abteilungsleiter verabschiedet. War ein netter Kerl, deswegen mal ein netter offizieller Anlaß! 

Nach dem ganzen Kaviar, Lachs, Hering und Sekt bei jazziger Saxophon-Musik habe ich jetzt erstmal eine Pause verdient.


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal hoffen das der Taunus in einer Woche komplett trocken ist *freu*.
> 
> Alles ist gepackt, das Auto ist bis unters Dach voll  , wir können los
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß wünsche ich Dir!  Komm heil wieder!!! ...und vergiß nicht Deine Alternativsportpunkte einzutragen...


----------



## habkeinnick (30. März 2007)

hallo von mir an Euch und Lugga viel Spaß in der weißen Pracht.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. März 2007)

so langsam erschrecke ich vor mir selbst  war gestern schon wieder biken. langsam wirds unheimlich


----------



## Maggo (30. März 2007)

tach! endlich im office angekommen. hab euch schon angefangen zu vermissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tach! endlich im office angekommen. hab euch schon angefangen zu vermissen.



Wo haste Dich denn schooon widder rumgetrieben


----------



## Maggo (30. März 2007)

ich war auf der messe. in der halle 5.1 steht auf jedem stand mindestens ein discjockey und verursacht auf seine eigene art und weise lärm......man hört dann irgendwie nur noch einen einzigen ton.


----------



## fUEL (30. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen, das Wetter draußen ist heut ja nicht so schön.
> 
> Wie wars gestern auf dem Trail bei Kaiserwetter?


Leider hat der Kaiser vorzeitig ein Donnerwetter losgelassen und wir haben vorzeitig abgebrochen.

By the way wünsch ich Euch ne schöne Vorosterzeit und wir sehen oder hören uns wieder frühestens an Ostersonntag. Fahr dann mal heim packen.

@ Lugga: Schönen Urlaub!!! Laß die Knoche heil!!


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so langsam erschrecke ich vor mir selbst  war gestern schon wieder biken. langsam wirds unheimlich



Nein, zwei Tage hintereinander?!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. März 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## habkeinnick (30. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, zwei Tage hintereinander?!



unfassbar gell? schon das dritte mal unter der woche. vielleicht wirds ja langsam mit mir  heute wird es wohl nichts, morgen muss ich gucken, ab er am sonntag auf jedenfall


----------



## habkeinnick (30. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



gude CR


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

@Hirsch: Alles fit? Bereit für neue Schandtaten?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. März 2007)

gude hkn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. März 2007)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dann steigt also am Sonntag ne Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dann steigt also am Sonntag ne Tour?



Häh? Hab`ich was verpaßt?

Morgen fahren arkonis und Frank zum Hibike, sowie der KillerN und gc ab 14 Uhr ab der Hohemark.

Sonntag soll das Wetter besser werden als morgen. Wer fährt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. März 2007)

@ Gerd:



habkeinnick schrieb:


> unfassbar gell? schon das dritte mal unter der woche. vielleicht wirds ja langsam mit mir  heute wird es wohl nichts, morgen muss ich gucken, *aber am sonntag auf jedenfall*


----------



## Maggo (30. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer fährt?



moi, dann mit repariertem dämpfer.......


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Gerd:



Wenn Du so willst, steigt jeden Tag `ne Tour: Einer fährt immer. Ich dachte Du meinst `ne Tour zu mehreren...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. März 2007)

ei gude Maggo,

glückwunsch zum Dämpfer, wann gehts an den Hinterbau?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du so willst, steigt jeden Tag `ne Tour: Einer fährt immer. Ich dachte Du meinst `ne Tour zu mehreren...



was nicht ist kann doch werden 
das war doch ganz klar ne Einladung zum mitfahren - wer kann, wer will?


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moi, dann mit repariertem dämpfer.......



hkn, cr, Maggo und maybe Arachne. Treffen die sich irgendwo und wenn ja wann?


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was nicht ist kann doch werden
> das war doch ganz klar ne Einladung zum mitfahren - wer kann, wer will?



ganz klar, ja...


----------



## Maggo (30. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Maggo,
> 
> glückwunsch zum Dämpfer, wann gehts an den Hinterbau?



ähh, wie meinen??? ich bau das teil am samstach vor der a**** wieder ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal hoffen das der Taunus in einer Woche komplett trocken ist *freu*.
> 
> Alles ist gepackt, das Auto ist bis unters Dach voll  , wir können los
> 
> ...



Euch auch viel Spass und kommt gesund wieder.


----------



## caroka (30. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, wir haben unseren Abteilungsleiter verabschiedet. War ein netter Kerl, deswegen mal ein netter offizieller Anlaß!
> 
> Nach dem ganzen Kaviar, Lachs, Hering und Sekt bei jazziger Saxophon-Musik habe ich jetzt erstmal eine Pause verdient.



Wow, wie anstrengend.


----------



## caroka (30. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> .........
> 
> By the way wünsch ich Euch ne schöne Vorosterzeit und wir sehen oder hören uns wieder frühestens an Ostersonntag. Fahr dann mal heim packen.
> 
> .........



Eieiei, alle mache se ab.  

Auch Dir viel Spass und dass de gsund widder kimmst.


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wow, wie anstrengend.



Wenigstens eine, die mich versteht!


----------



## caroka (30. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenigstens eine, die mich versteht!



Ja, klar.  
Nach Kaviar und Sekt sich nochmal zum Arbeiten zu motivieren ist schon hart.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Alles fit? Bereit für neue Schandtaten?



Schon wieder....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (30. März 2007)

Hirsch, die Bestellung liegt schon im Auto!

Muss nur noch ein paar Sachen zum "nicht - biken " einpacken, dann bin ich fertisch mit packe. 
Hab mal 2 Räder eingepackt : Die Tuppermühle und den Fetten 
Der andere Bursch muss in Karlruhe noch ins Auto mit Bike  glaub des wird eng. 

Mach mal weiter, will ja noch für die holde Gattin  was koche, bevor die heimkommt.

Cu


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hirsch, die Bestellung liegt schon im Auto!
> 
> Muss nur noch ein paar Sachen zum "nicht - biken " einpacken, dann bin ich fertisch mit packe.
> Hab mal 2 Räder eingepackt : Die Tuppermühle und den Fetten
> ...



Na, dann wünsche ich Dir auch mal einen schönen Urlaub und das Du heil wiederkommst!

Hast Du noch Dein altes, oder schon das neue?


----------



## fUEL (30. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na, dann wünsche ich Dir auch mal einen schönen Urlaub und das Du heil wiederkommst!
> 
> Hast Du noch Dein altes, oder schon das neue?


 
Das tierisch alte TTF 05 mit 06 er Parts und 9000km und das FR mit ca 4500km 

Das neue in 6 Wochen ca.
Laufräder und Gabel und der ganze Kram braucht ca 6 Wochen, der Rahmen auch(idividual)

Wenn fertig hätt ich dan ein nettes 05 er Bike mit 06 er Komponenten zu verkaufen........ für kleines Geld .........


17,5er Rahmen mit ALLEM WAS DAS hERZ BEGEHRT:


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

@Hirsch: Ich hab das Kettenblatt. Die neuen Klamotten hat er leider noch nicht bekommen. Normalerweise kostet das TA `nen fÃ¼nfer mehr. Er hat es mir jetzt einfach umgetauscht, weil ich deswegen ja nochmal hin muÃte...  Den XT Top Swing, Down Pull hatte er nicht da. Er kostet eh 45 â¬. Er hÃ¤tte mir zum gleichen Preis einen gebrauchten XTR gegeben. Hab ich aber nicht genommen.


----------



## fUEL (30. März 2007)

Nacht dann morsche in de früh um 7.30 nach der morgenbikerunde geht es los   

950 in Karlsruhe und um Abendessen in Saturnin des Apt in der Provence ., hoffentlich, wenn de Verkehr es zulässt. 
Werd en paar Doubles für Euch mithüppe 
Nacht dannmal


----------



## Arachne (30. März 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nacht dann morsche in de früh um 7.30 nach der morgenbikerunde geht es los
> 
> 950 in Karlsruhe und um Abendessen in Saturnin des Apt in der Provence ., hoffentlich, wenn de Verkehr es zulässt.
> Werd en paar Doubles für Euch mithüppe
> Nacht dannmal



Nacht, und gute Fahrt!


----------



## wissefux (30. März 2007)

lugga : viel spaß und reichlich schnee unnerm brett  
*auchmalwiederboardengehenwill*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. März 2007)

ich wünsch dir auch viel Spass (Dirt- und Singletrailcamp nehm ich mal an)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. März 2007)

dem Uwe wünsch ich selbstverständlich auch viel Spass beim Boarden (ist das eigentlich ungefährlicher als Skifahrn? So rein Knietechnisch mein ich)


----------



## arkonis (30. März 2007)

ok, ich werde morgen erst um 11 beim Hibike sein, aber mit Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hkn, cr, Maggo und maybe Arachne. Treffen die sich irgendwo und wenn ja wann?



jo das sollten wir mal festhalten. sonntag ist dann auch bodo dabei. dann können die clicker ja auch noch mal das torque testen. ich muss erstmal nem komischen geräusch auf die spur kommen. wird wohl doch mal zeit für ne inspektion


----------



## habkeinnick (31. März 2007)

GN8


----------



## fUEL (31. März 2007)

Standheizung läuft schon - und Tschüß!!!! bis demnext


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

moin moin


@hkn: wozu inspektion? gibt doch uns Plauscher und der gemeinsame Schrauberabend hat soweit ich das mitbekommen habe noch nicht stattgefunden  das wäre doch die Gelegenheit für dich 

@fuel: viel Spass im Urlaub und gibt auf dich acht


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo das sollten wir mal festhalten. sonntag ist dann auch bodo dabei. dann können die clicker ja auch noch mal das torque testen. ich muss erstmal nem komischen geräusch auf die spur kommen. wird wohl doch mal zeit für ne inspektion



Guten Morgen!

Kaum fährst Du mal ein wenig öfter, schon gibt`s Geräusche...


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> 
> @hkn: wozu inspektion? gibt doch uns Plauscher und der gemeinsame Schrauberabend hat soweit ich das mitbekommen habe noch nicht stattgefunden  das wäre doch die Gelegenheit für dich
> ...



Bei mir quietscht seit einiger Zeit der Dämpfer und verliert auch langsam Luft. Wenn von uns keiner so einen Dämpfer schon mal auseinander und zusammen gebaut hat, sowie die Ersatzteile da hat, werde ich ihn wohl doch zum Händler bringen.


----------



## Maggo (31. März 2007)

ich hol meinen jetzt ab. ich werde berichten.


----------



## habkeinnick (31. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> 
> @hkn: wozu inspektion? gibt doch uns Plauscher und der gemeinsame Schrauberabend hat soweit ich das mitbekommen habe noch nicht stattgefunden  das wäre doch die Gelegenheit für dich



gude CR,

vom prinzip haste recht - ABER bei der letzten ausfahrt die ich mit gerd zusammen gefahren bin war sein bike so laut das ich nun etwas zweifel hege an den schrauberqualitäten der plauscher


----------



## habkeinnick (31. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Kaum fährst Du mal ein wenig öfter, schon gibt`s Geräusche...



das stimmt wohl...ist schon ärgerlich...hört sich fast so an wie damals bei meinem HT als der rahmen gerissen war. heute erstmal richtig sauber machen und mal nach rissen schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. März 2007)

achso -> GUDE MORSCHE


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

ich denke nicht das der Torque Rahmen bei der von dir geforderten Leistung schon in die Knie geht. Ich denke der ist für mehr als den Taunus entwickelt worden 
Und was hat Gerds unvermögen  bei der Dämpferwartung (was ich selbst auch nicht mache) mit der allgemeinen Schrauberfähigkeit der Plauscher (was mich ja einschließt - und meine Bikes sind ruhig, bzw die Geräuschquellen entdeckt und nur durch Ersatzteile zu beheben (der Umwerfer am Hardtail)) zu tun?
Ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns mal zum schrauben, zum Händler kannst du immernoch gehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

mal was anderes: 
kennt jemand von euch das Apothekenmagazin "Vive - Gesundheit erleben!" ?
Da ist ein interessanter Bericht zur Sportsucht drin...


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude CR,
> 
> vom prinzip haste recht - ABER bei der letzten ausfahrt die ich mit gerd zusammen gefahren bin war sein bike so laut das ich nun etwas zweifel hege an den schrauberqualitäten der plauscher





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Und was hat Gerds unvermögen  bei der Dämpferwartung (was ich selbst auch nicht mache) mit der allgemeinen Schrauberfähigkeit der Plauscher (was mich ja einschließt - und meine Bikes sind ruhig, bzw die Geräuschquellen entdeckt und nur durch Ersatzteile zu beheben (der Umwerfer am Hardtail)) zu tun?
> ...



Ihr macht es mir gerade nicht leicht euch zu mögen!


----------



## habkeinnick (31. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ihr macht es mir gerade nicht leicht euch zu mögen!



mögen wäre ja langweilig - du liebst uns ja schon  und dein bike war wirklich laut trotz schon teilweise ausgetauschten teilen des antriebs. so laut ist meins jetzt nicht und trotzdem geht mir es auf den sack 

was´n nun mit morgen?


----------



## Maggo (31. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude CR,
> 
> vom prinzip haste recht - ABER bei der letzten ausfahrt die ich mit gerd zusammen gefahren bin war sein bike so laut das ich nun etwas zweifel hege an den schrauberqualitäten der plauscher



ich glaub nicht, dass das was mit schrauberqualitäten zu tun hat. geräusche verursacht häufig auch einfach ne zu starke verschmutzung und zuwenig schmierstoff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

jaa...morgen, morgen ist Sonntag 
morgen soll das Wetter besser werden als heute.
Sag doch mal einer wann und wo. Hofheim oder Kriftel oder sowas in der Richtung wäre mir natürlich am liebsten, aber das ist für euch ja nicht so optimal. Von der Uhrzeit her nicht zu früh und nicht zu spät. Also eher gegen mittag.


----------



## Maggo (31. März 2007)

ich muss wegen morgen mal schauen. evtl kommt mir noch a***** dazwischen. ich überlasse die planung mal euch und häng mich evtl dran.


----------



## habkeinnick (31. März 2007)

wohin genau? *lach* ihre bestellung bitte...uuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnd...

ach, keine ahnung wo wir uns treffen wollen. am besten da wo ich mit dem bike hin komme. CR wie fährst du denn auf den feldberg? rote kreuz oder kingstone?


----------



## habkeinnick (31. März 2007)

so bike sauber, nach rissen überpüft, alle beweglichen teile mal sauber gemacht und geschmiert, elastomere im sattel getauscht. bin gespannt ob morgen es ne ruhige tour wird


----------



## caroka (31. März 2007)

Was haltet Ihr hiervon?
Mal sehen wie der morgige Tag verläuft. Wenn es klappt, will ich da mal hin.


----------



## arkonis (31. März 2007)

da kenne ich sogar ein paar die dahin gehen.

War jemnad heut beim hibike ich war da und habe mich mit hosen zugedeckt recht günstig auch für andere Sportsachen geeignete Hosen haben die im Angebot.


----------



## Maggo (31. März 2007)

ich hab dein rad vor der tür gesehen, dich aber leider nicht.


----------



## arkonis (31. März 2007)

ich war auch eine ganze Zeitlang in der Umkleide, deshalb auch die Schlange im Gang 

bis auf so ein Trikot passt eigendlich alles, hat sich für mich gelohnt.


----------



## arkonis (31. März 2007)

morgen ist schönes wetter 
http://www.wetteronline.de/produkti...symbol_karten/HES/20070331_HES.gif?2007033112


----------



## habkeinnick (31. März 2007)

hatte ja auch erst mit gedanken gespielt zu hibiken^^ - aber zur zeit kein geld und ich kenn mich, wenn ich erstmal da bin dann sind alle guten vorsätze dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

@ hkn: ich fahr meißt am Roten Kreuz vorbei
da komm ich hoch, dann noch grad über die Strasse und ich steh vor diesem Lockal?! oder was das ist. Ich glaub das rote Kreuz


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr hiervon?
> Mal sehen wie der morgige Tag verläuft. Wenn es klappt, will ich da mal hin.



Naja, wenn Du gerne im großen Pulk in Frankfurt auf dem Asphalt fährst... Klar, kann auch lustig sein, für mich aber zumindest mal nicht unter dem Aspekt Radfahren.


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2007)

Ich war heute dann doch nicht beim Hibike.

Dafür aber bei gc: super geiles Wetter und eine total tolle Strecke, schön trailig!!!   Super steile, aber auch flowige Abfahrten. Ärgere mich sehr, dass ich den Garmin nicht an hatte.  Außerdem habe ich mir einen Platten geholt: ich bin dermaßen platt...   Irgendwie spüre ich nicht nur die Beine, sondern auch die Arme!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

wenn dein Körper schon so ausgelaugt ist das er dir durch schwächelnde Arme zeigt das er ruhe braucht, solltest du evt. wirklich mal ein wenig pausieren...


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenn dein Körper schon so ausgelaugt ist das er dir durch schwächelnde Arme zeigt das er ruhe braucht, solltest du evt. wirklich mal ein wenig pausieren...



Hast Du an einem Lehrgang "wie interpretiere ich maximal negativ" teilgenommen? Es waren einfach total geile Trails, die halt auch die Arme gefordert haben!


----------



## habkeinnick (31. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: ich fahr meißt am Roten Kreuz vorbei
> da komm ich hoch, dann noch grad über die Strasse und ich steh vor diesem Lockal?! oder was das ist. Ich glaub das rote Kreuz



den weg hab ich noch nie gesehen glaub ich - jedenfalls nicht bewusst. aber am roten kreuz fahre ich eigentlich immer vorbei wenn ich allein auf den feldi fahre


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du an einem Lehrgang "wie interpretiere ich maximal negativ" teilgenommen? Es waren einfach total geile Trails, die halt auch die Arme gefordert haben!



das ist die pessimistische Ader in mir, weiß nicht genau von wem ich die geerbt habe...


----------



## habkeinnick (31. März 2007)

dann fällt gerd ja morgen schon mal aus  vielleicht treffen wir uns einfach keine ahnung am roten kreuz oder so. werd mal mit bodo schwätzen, wir können natürlich auch was anderes ausmachen...noch bin ich da relativ frei


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> den weg hab ich noch nie gesehen glaub ich - jedenfalls nicht bewusst. aber am roten kreuz fahre ich eigentlich immer vorbei wenn ich allein auf den feldi fahre



das rote Kreuz ist doch direkt an so ner Strassen- T -kreuzung oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das rote Kreuz ist doch direkt an so ner Strassen- T -kreuzung oder?



jo genau auf der anderen strassenseite von der wirtschaft...rotes steinkreuz


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

solange es nicht zu früh ist bin ich relativ flexibel


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo genau auf der anderen strassenseite von der wirtschaft...rotes steinkreuz



und ich dachte die Wirtschaft da hieß rotes Kreuz


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. März 2007)

So Leute! Aufgrund von Urlaub melde ich mich erst mal bis Ostern ab. Alle IG-Mitglieder bekommen nachher noch ´ne kleine News-Mail wegen FoT. Wünsch euch ´ne schöne Woche!


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So Leute! Aufgrund von Urlaub melde ich mich erst mal bis Ostern ab. Alle IG-Mitglieder bekommen nachher noch ´ne kleine News-Mail wegen FoT. Wünsch euch ´ne schöne Woche!



Dir/euch schönen Urlaub und kommt auch heile wieder!


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. März 2007)

Hallösche zusammen,
da ist definitiv das Roten Kreuz. 


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: ich fahr meißt am Roten Kreuz vorbei
> da komm ich hoch, dann noch grad über die Strasse und ich steh vor diesem Lockal?! oder was das ist. Ich glaub das rote Kreuz



Ich war heute mit der Vespa aach bei HaiBaik und hab den Frank(-Mod) getroffen. War schon ab 9:50 da (ihr Schnaschnaaase )

Wg. morgen spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, hier beim Lupo mitzufahren. Das wäre zumindest für mich genau das richtige denke ich. Wär das auch was für Euch ? (@ Crazy-Racer: falls Du mit möchtest, könnte ich Dich ab Hofhemer/Krifteler Bhf. mitnehmen; da ich eh mit dem Auto fahren will).
(erster Versuch mit Codes; Edit: es funzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (31. März 2007)

Allen Urlaubern meinerseits an dieser Stelle eine schöne Zeit mit den BBB's
(Boards, Bike's, Babe's ); insbesondere an den Lugga  (hast'n Helm mit ?).


----------



## caroka (31. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So Leute! Aufgrund von Urlaub melde ich mich erst mal bis Ostern ab. Alle IG-Mitglieder bekommen nachher noch ´ne kleine News-Mail wegen FoT. Wünsch euch ´ne schöne Woche!



Schönen Urlaub. 
Iss ja bald kaaner mer da.


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub.
> Iss ja bald kaaner mer da.


Doch isch, hab leider nur jetzt Mo.-Mi. Urlaub. (und Mittwoch gehts ins Legoland; also nix mit biken).


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

ich hätte irgendwie mal wieder richtig Lust auf Trails und so. Und Torque mit Clickpedalen klingt natürlich auch verlockend, auch wenn der Rahmen wohl bissi groß ist (Stickwort Bodo den ich noch nicht kenne) ... hmm 
erstmal was essen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

ich hab gar kein Urlaub, dafür gehts wohl übers lange WE zum Bruder nach München - ohne Bike.


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. März 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hätte irgendwie mal wieder richtig Lust auf Trails und so. Und Torque mit Clickpedalen klingt natürlich auch verlockend, auch wenn der Rahmen wohl bissi groß ist (Stickwort Bodo den ich noch nicht kenne) ... hmm
> erstmal was essen


Ups, hab ich da was "Konkretes" übersehen ? Wenn die Plauschergemeinde da oder dort aktiv wird, würd ich natürlich auch da fahren (hörte sich halt beim Lupo nicht so racemäßig bergauf an ...)


----------



## arkonis (31. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich bin dermaßen platt...   Irgendwie spüre ich nicht nur die Beine, sondern auch die Arme!








.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ups, hab ich da was "Konkretes" übersehen ? Wenn die Plauschergemeinde da oder dort aktiv wird, würd ich natürlich auch da fahren (hörte sich halt beim Lupo nicht so racemäßig bergauf an ...)



Wenn ich doch fahre wäre mir Lupos Tempoankündigung wohl auch lieber. Könnte vorher meine Trailsucht mit einer Anfahrt über Falkenstein, Viktoria, Hühnerberg befriedigen.


----------



## arkonis (31. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So Leute! Aufgrund von Urlaub melde ich mich erst mal bis Ostern ab. Alle IG-Mitglieder bekommen nachher noch ´ne kleine News-Mail wegen FoT. Wünsch euch ´ne schöne Woche!



ja schönen Urlaub


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ....
> .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

Ich hoffe ja mal das das Tempo bei einer Tour die vom hkn angeführt wird bergauf eher gemütlich und dafür bergab ordentlich trailig und eher flott wird


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. März 2007)

Also wenn ich das mal so festhalten kann
hkn, Bodo, cr, ? treffen sich am roten Kreuz
der Zeitpunkt ist noch nicht festgelegt.
Wie wäre...13uhr? Mir ist es völlig wurscht...nur nicht vor 11.


----------



## Arachne (31. März 2007)

Hmmmm, entbeintes Hähnchenschenkelfleisch in Kokosmilch, Ingwer, Chili, Knobi, Paprika auf Reis!    Und dazu nach Cappucino und Grüntee `nen feinen Roden!!! 

Habe von heute Mittag noch leichte Greifprobleme... Dabei waren es nur: 40,6km, 855Hm, 2h50min, 14,9km/h, 147/177. Naja, am Puls sieht man schon, dass es anstrengend für mich war.  Gleich nach ca. zwei Kilometern fiel mir ein, dass ich den Schlüssel am Auto hab stecken lassen. Da haben wir Sandplacken ausgemacht und ich bin zurück. Den Japaner bin ich mit 160 hoch, die erste steile Passage mit 175 und die zweite hab ich umfahren.  Da die anderen anders hoch sind, war ich sogar einige Minuten zu früh oben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmm, entbeintes Hähnchenschenkelfleisch in Kokosmilch, Ingwer, Chili, Knobi, Paprika auf Reis!    Und dazu nach Cappucino und Grüntee `nen feinen Roden!!!
> 
> Habe von heute Mittag noch leichte Greifprobleme... Dabei waren es nur: 40,6km, 855Hm, 2h50min, 14,9km/h, 147/177. Naja, am Puls sieht man schon, dass es anstrengend für mich war.  Gleich nach ca. zwei Kilometern fiel mir ein, dass ich den Schlüssel am Auto hab stecken lassen. Da haben wir Sandplacken ausgemacht und ich bin zurück. Den Japaner bin ich mit 160 hoch, die erste steile Passage mit 175 und die zweite hab ich umfahren.  Da die anderen anders hoch sind, war ich sogar einige Minuten zu früh oben.



was denn nu, 2h50 oder 14,9schnitt 

aber is ja auch egal  ich geh schlafen und freu mich schonmal auf das hoffentlich schöne Wetter morgen und das die Trails wenigstens größtenteils frei sind 

gn8


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was denn nu, 2h50 oder 14,9schnitt
> 
> aber is ja auch egal  ich geh schlafen und freu mich schonmal auf das hoffentlich schöne Wetter morgen und das die Trails wenigstens größtenteils frei sind
> 
> gn8



Hab ich nicht ausgerechnet, sondern vom Polar abgeschrieben. Der kann nicht rechnen...


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. April 2007)

Hi zusammen,
ich werde morgen ab Hohemark fahren. Ich bin z.Z. etwas unsicher auf feuchtem/matschigem Terrain (wohl wegen meinem letzten Sturz) und möchte, wenn Ihr die Trails runterkachelt, nicht der Bremsklotz sein. Dann z.Z. schon lieber bergauf .
Wie auch immer, Euch bzw. uns allen viel Spass morgen. Man liest sich.


----------



## caroka (1. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmm, entbeintes Hähnchenschenkelfleisch in Kokosmilch, Ingwer, Chili, Knobi, Paprika auf Reis!    Und dazu nach Cappucino und Grüntee `nen feinen Roden!!!
> 
> .....



Lass mich raten: Du warst beim Hirsch. 

Moin Plauschergemeinde. Himmlisches Wetter, mal sehen was heute geht. Hab gestern extra schon meinen Platten geflickt. Dann kann es heute schneller losgehen. 
So jetzt aber erst mal frühstücken.


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Du warst beim Hirsch.
> 
> Moin Plauschergemeinde. Himmlisches Wetter, mal sehen was heute geht. Hab gestern extra schon meinen Platten geflickt. Dann kann es heute schneller losgehen.
> So jetzt aber erst mal frühstücken.



Fährst Du nach Ffm., oder in den Taunus? Lupo? Rotes Kreuz (hkn/cr)?

Einerseits bin ich eigentlich noch zu platt zum Fahren, andererseits ... das Wetter ... 

EDIT: Ups: Guten Morgen!


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

Gresi is grad in de große Canyongallerie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fährst Du nach Ffm., oder in den Taunus? Lupo? Rotes Kreuz (hkn/cr)?
> 
> Einerseits bin ich eigentlich noch zu platt zum Fahren, andererseits ... das Wetter ...



Ich kann noch nicht planen da ich noch nicht weiß, ob meine Eltern auf die Kinder aufpassen. Bis jetzt weiss ich nur, dass ich fahre. Wann und wo?


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich kann noch nicht planen da ich noch nicht weiß, ob meine Eltern auf die Kinder aufpassen. Bis jetzt weiss ich nur, dass ich fahre. Wann und wo?



Hast Du überhaupt Interesse heute in einer Gruppe zu fahren? Und ab wann weißt Du denn Bescheid?

Eben war noch acht, jetzt ist schon zehn, hui... Wenn ich zur Hohemark will, muß ich ja schon in `ner Stunde los.


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

@ Maggo: Was geht? A********, oder B(iken)?


----------



## Maggo (1. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @ Maggo: Was geht? A********, oder B(iken)?



gude,

bisher weder noch.  hier iss noch einiges zu tun und ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mir nachher noch ne kleine runde gönnen kann. naja, nennen wir es regeneration.


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> bisher weder noch.  hier iss noch einiges zu tun und ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mir nachher noch ne kleine runde gönnen kann. naja, nennen wir es regeneration.



Ist auch mal nötig!  Andererseits...


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. April 2007)

Morsche zusammen,
Kriftel hat Sonne und gefühlte 27°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du überhaupt Interesse heute in einer Gruppe zu fahren? Und ab wann weißt Du denn Bescheid?



Sagen wir mal so: Mit mir kann man heute nicht rechnen. Ich komme irgendwo dazu oder auch nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2007)

Moin Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2007)

wenn sich der hkn nicht bald mal meldet seh ich schwarz für die Tour heute  alternativ könnte ich nochmal ne Runde laufen oder 4-5std flach kurbeln, letzteres aber nur wenn der iggi mitmacht, sonst schlaf ich aufm Rad ein


----------



## habkeinnick (1. April 2007)

huhu CR - nu sei nicht so negativ. bodo und ich wollen ja auf jedenfall. wußte ja nicht das ich "mitten in der nacht" fahren muß


----------



## habkeinnick (1. April 2007)

CR da ich bodo auch noch abhole - treffen wir uns um 13:00-13:15 auf dem feldi oben. an der steinformation am besten. ich PN dir mal meine handynummer. dann schau wir was wir für nette strecken dann so zum abfahren finden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2007)

das ist ja gar nicht mal mehr so lange bis dahin, hoffentlich pack ich das


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2007)

ok, ich denke ich fahr dann ganz gemütlich los. 13-13:15 oben bei *den* Steinen


----------



## Frank (1. April 2007)

Aloha, wÃ¼nsche schÃ¶nen Sonntag allerseits.

Hab gestern in Kronberg auch alles bekommen was ich wollte, primÃ¤r Handschuhe (die am Dienstag noch 45â¬ kosteten, bekam ich fÃ¼r 20 hehe) und noch nen Trikot und 'ne Fox Short, aber da war ich zu optimistisch. Viel zu klein  Entweder hunger ich jetzt 2 Jahre oder ich verkauf sie wieder.

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet viel SpaÃ heute auf euren Touren. Ich fahr um 1430 mal nach Taunusstein was fÃ¼r mein Auto abholen. 

Bis spÃ¤ter


----------



## habkeinnick (1. April 2007)

so wieder daheim. hat super spaß - die prellung am brustkasten nervt zwar, aber alles in allem sehr geil. 

doppel


----------



## Maggo (1. April 2007)

prellung von heute oder schon länger her?? details.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (1. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> prellung von heute oder schon länger her?? details.....



heute - CR hat nen sprung gefunden (hatte er auf nem video gesehen) da sich keiner außer mir bereit erklärt hatte den zu testen, in ich den 2mal angefahren und obwohl die anfahrt mir schon nicht gepasst hatte, habe ich es probiert. durch die blöde anfahrt viel zu langsam und halt direkt mit dem vorderrad runter und ab über den lenker. waade links hat nen riss, knie-innenseiten haben links und rechts blutige abschürfungen und rechts schmerzt der brustkasten. 

aber größeres ist nicht passiert - alles noch dran und es hat uns auch nicht abgehalten noch die eine oder andere abfahrt zu machen oder auf den alden und noch mal zum feldi hoch zu fahren.

haben den carsten, gerd und ups loch im kopp vergessen beim feldi mal kurz getroffen. kurz vorher die caro. war also prima heute.

CR ist den hubbel gefahren, ich hatte aber für heute schon genug risk *lach* und als nächstes steht wohl doch der kauf von protektoren an.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. April 2007)

@gerd - später gibts bilder von dem trail den ich meinte.

wir sind den abgelaufen - nen stück kann man den schon runter fahren, aber den bist du auf jedenfall NICHT hoch gefahren *lachweg*

ok hier bilder von dem trail und am ende kommt dann CR beim überHUBBELn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2007)

bin auch wieder gelandet. Hab n rieeesen Loch im Bauch  aber immerhin bin ich geduscht...
Bilder folgen gleich


----------



## Trollobaby (1. April 2007)

wo sind die foddos kinners?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2007)

Fotos vom Trail den wohl keine *hoch*fährt












und hier der hkn kurz vorm Sturz


----------



## habkeinnick (1. April 2007)

hier die anderen

http://thorsten-matern.de/gallery/displayimage.php?album=100&pos=16


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2007)

speziell fürn Gerd stell ich sie nochmal direkt hier rein


----------



## Trollobaby (1. April 2007)

sehr schön, sehr schön. Bergab fahrbar sieht der ja schon aus, nur viel Spaß macht das sicherlich nicht, die Felgen freuen sich. Hochfahren, naja, ist wahrscheinlich noch viel steiler als auf den Bildern, da brauch man schon ein bisschen Übung. Ist das an diesem großen Steinfeld in der Nähe des einen ausgeschilderten Weges zur Hohemark?

Der Sprung (oder eher Faller, wie gesagt halt ein bisschen langsam) sieht aus wie das Brett, das über einen querliegenden Baum gelegt ist, auf dem Trail auf der Nordseite in der nähe des Sandplacken?

Wie gesagt, sehr schöne Bilder, vor allem CR über die großen Steine und Bäume gefällt mir gut.


----------



## caroka (1. April 2007)

Boah Jungs, 
ich wußte schon warum ich nicht mit Euch gefahren bin. 
@HKN
warum Protektoren kaufen, wenn die dann doch zu Hause liegen.  Wir hatten es doch  gerade auf dem Feldi davon. Aber ich bin auch dafür, dass Du Dir welche kaufst. 
@Kresi
sieht nicht schlecht aus aber bitte nur mit Protektoren.  Da kommt voll das Muttertier durch. 
@Fux
Einer der Jungs vom Dirtspielplatz macht schon einen Überschlag mit seinem Bike.
Wie heißt denn sowas?
Das ist nichts mehr für meine Nerven.  Aber genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (1. April 2007)

Gratulation Gresi; wie waren die Gefühle bei Bild 3 ? Schöne Aussicht oder so  ? Ist das in etwas so steil wie z.B. die Treppe an der Schleuse auf Eddersheimer Seite oder mehr / weniger ?

Hkn: Gute Besserung

Wir hatten heute am Ende unserer sehr schönen Tour 43,6 km, 3:45 h, 1.119 hm, Ø 153/187 HF (da würden manchem die Adern platzen ) und ich hatte rechnerisch 4.023 Kalorien verbrutzelt.
Desweiteren muß ich vor der nächsten Tour Kettenblätter, Kasette etc. wechseln. Das war ein shice heut mit dem mittlerem Kettenblatt, nur Krampf. Jetzt weiss ich auch warum. Wer hat die Tage noch was zu schrauben ? Meine Garage mit "Aufhängern" für 2 Bike's kann ich anbieten sowie Radio .


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. April 2007)

Jetzt wo ich drüber bin kann ichs ja schön reden  war nur halb so wild... 
man darf nur nicht so langsam werden das man anhalten könnte, sonst macht mans nicht oder fällt da runter. Bin auch erst beim dritten mal dran fahren drüber

hätte ich etwas genauer gewusst was, wie und wo wir heute fahren hätte ich die Protektoren auf jeden Fall mitgenommen. War teilweiße schon recht flott auf den steinigen Trails, hatte mich gejagt gefühlt weil ich vorn gefahrn bin und ich wollte die zwei Torquefahrer ja nicht ausbremsen


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. April 2007)

Du entwickelst Dich zum Politiker (kannst auf Fragen antworten, die nicht gestellt wurden (aber auch hilfreich sind)) 


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ist das in etwas so steil wie z.B. die Treppe an der Schleuse auf Eddersheimer Seite oder mehr / weniger ?



Nu ?


----------



## Frank (1. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Einer der Jungs vom Dirtspielplatz macht schon einen Überschlag mit seinem Bike.
> Wie heißt denn sowas?
> Das ist nichts mehr für meine Nerven.  Aber genial.


 
Salto rückwärts aufm Bike? Das nennt sich Backflip.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. April 2007)

Trollobaby schrieb:


> Der Sprung (oder eher Faller, wie gesagt halt ein bisschen langsam) sieht aus wie das Brett, das über einen querliegenden Baum gelegt ist, auf dem Trail auf der Nordseite in der nähe des Sandplacken?



richtig erkannt  genau das der "sprung" - ich fand die anfahrt wirklich ätzend. wirklich lustig das ich da bestimmt schon 50mal vorbei gefahren bin und trotzdem von den 2 dingern keine ahnung hatte


----------



## habkeinnick (1. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Boah Jungs,
> ich wußte schon warum ich nicht mit Euch gefahren bin.
> @HKN
> warum Protektoren kaufen, wenn die dann doch zu Hause liegen.  Wir hatten es doch  gerade auf dem Feldi davon. Aber ich bin auch dafür, dass Du Dir welche kaufst.



du hast schon recht, aber dann muss man sich halt zwingen die an den rucksack zu hängen wenn man sowas fahren will. die 2 jungs vom plateau hatten der CR und ich später noch mal am windeck getroffen. da haben die auch grad wieder die protektoren angelegt. ist bestimmt sinnvoll, besonders da wo wir heute teilweise runter sind. ruckzuck ist der arm durchgebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (1. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hkn: Gute Besserung
> 
> Wir hatten heute am Ende unserer sehr schönen Tour 43,6 km, 3:45 h, 1.119 hm, Ø 153/187 HF (da würden manchem die Adern platzen ) und ich hatte rechnerisch 4.023 Kalorien verbrutzelt.
> Desweiteren muß ich vor der nächsten Tour Kettenblätter, Kasette etc. wechseln. Das war ein shice heut mit dem mittlerem Kettenblatt, nur Krampf. Jetzt weiss ich auch warum. Wer hat die Tage noch was zu schrauben ? Meine Garage mit "Aufhängern" für 2 Bike's kann ich anbieten sowie Radio .



danke - und ne schöne tour von euch. ich hatte am ende 43,65 km und 1160 hm - aber am besten fand ich meine fahrzeit 3:33:33 (so stehts auf dem tacho *gg*)


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Fotos vom Trail den wohl keine *hoch*fährt
> ...



Die Absätze, von denen hkn erzählte, sind aber nicht dabei.  Sieht aber tatsächlich nicht nach dem aus, was ich schon hoch bin.


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gratulation Gresi; wie waren die Gefühle bei Bild 3 ? Schöne Aussicht oder so  ? Ist das in etwas so steil wie z.B. die Treppe an der Schleuse auf Eddersheimer Seite oder mehr / weniger ?
> ...



Die Position auf Bild drei fand ich damals nicht so schlimm. Ich fand es wenig später schlimmer, als ich auf die folgenden Brocken schauen konnte... Es ist nicht wirklich mit der/einer Treppe vergleichbar. Vielleicht höchstens das Auftreffen unten, wenn die Arme immer länger werden. Ne, eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## habkeinnick (1. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Absätze, von denen hkn erzählte, sind aber nicht dabei.  Sieht aber tatsächlich nicht nach dem aus, was ich schon hoch bin.



jo kam mir heute auch nicht mehr so hoch vor, wobei ein absatz noch drin ist den man aber wenn es richtig macht doch ganz gut fahren kann. komisch bei dem schlechten letztes mal sah das viel kritischer aus. aber hoch geht da denke ich nix - besonders da die bilder es nicht so 100%ig richtig zeigen.

aber respekt gerd - der hubbel ist schon ein ding für sich...wollte nach dem abflug heute nix mehr riskieren.

und ich muss gestehen der CR ist doch noch ne ganze ecke schneller bergab. will es auf jedenfall nicht schön reden. wenn ich einpaar mehr wege gekannt hätte wäre bestimmt noch einwenig mehr drin gewesen - aber für ihn hätte es trotzdem nicht gereicht.


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> haben den carsten, gerd und ups loch im kopp vergessen beim feldi mal kurz getroffen. kurz vorher die caro. war also prima heute.
> ...



Unsere nette Tour wurde von Lupo geguidet, der mit Miss Marple in den Taunus kam. Ausgesprochen nette Fahrt! Nur leider viel mehr, als ich heute eigentlich fahren wollte... Es ging über den kompletten Marmorstein (Vorsicht ein neuer querliegender Stamm) zur Saalburg, über Roßkopf zum Sandplacken, den kleinen Rundweg um den Feldi (da haben wir Bodo, hkn und CR getroffen), X-Trail, Rotes Kreuz Trail, um Romberg, inkl. der alten Rodelbahn, Reichenbachtal hoch zum Fuchstanz, Sandplacken, Japaner runter.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Position auf Bild drei fand ich damals nicht so schlimm. Ich fand es wenig später schlimmer, als ich auf die folgenden Brocken schauen konnte... Es ist nicht wirklich mit der/einer Treppe vergleichbar. Vielleicht höchstens das Auftreffen unten, wenn die Arme immer länger werden. Ne, eigentlich auch nicht...



nee treppe ist ganz anders, stand auch oben und hab mal mein bike drüber gerollt - besonders doof ist die "landezone", bei nem sturz kann da auch ganz schnell die bikesaison ruckzuck vorbei sein


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... wenn ich einpaar mehr wege gekannt hätte wäre bestimmt noch einwenig mehr drin gewesen ...



für die für mich (mit gutem Gefühl) erreichbare Geschwindigkeit ist es schon entscheidend, ob und wenn wie gut ich eine Strecke schon kenne und wann ich sie das letzte mal fuhr!


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee treppe ist ganz anders, stand auch oben und hab mal mein bike drüber gerollt - besonders doof ist die "landezone", bei nem sturz kann da auch ganz schnell die bikesaison ruckzuck vorbei sein



ja, es ist ja noch nicht mal "nur" Geröll, welches beim Auftreffen auch mal etwas nachgeben könnte. Es sind ja vor allem diesen blöden hohen Steinspitzen, die von irgendwelchen größeren Brocken aus dem Boden schauen...


----------



## habkeinnick (1. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> für die für mich (mit gutem Gefühl) erreichbare Geschwindigkeit ist es schon entscheidend, ob und wenn wie gut ich eine Strecke schon kenne und wann ich sie das letzte mal fuhr!



das ist bestimmt auch keine schlechte einstellung. ich lasse es aber auch teilweise etwas mehr laufen wenn einer vorfährt  nicht wirklich sicher, aber viel spaß und hin und wieder schmerzen  aber das kennste ja auch


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das ist bestimmt auch keine schlechte einstellung. ich lasse es aber auch teilweise etwas mehr laufen wenn einer vorfährt  nicht wirklich sicher, aber viel spaß und hin und wieder schmerzen  aber das kennste ja auch



jo, beides!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. April 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Salto rückwärts aufm Bike? Das nennt sich Backflip.



Der muss es gewesen sein.


----------



## caroka (1. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du hast schon recht, aber dann muss man sich halt zwingen die an den rucksack zu hängen wenn man sowas fahren will. die 2 jungs vom plateau hatten der CR und ich später noch mal am windeck getroffen. da haben die auch grad wieder die protektoren angelegt. ist bestimmt sinnvoll, besonders da wo wir heute teilweise runter sind. ruckzuck ist der arm durchgebrochen



Ich habe schon welche gesehen, die haben da erst mal Ihre Rüstungen angelegt.


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

@Hirsch: Du lebst?!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Du lebst?!



nicht wirklich


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> nicht wirklich



und warum kurierst Du Dich dann nicht im eingeleiteten 12h-Koma???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und warum kurierst Du Dich dann nicht im eingeleiteten 12h-Koma???



bin nicht richtig müde, so ein mist


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> bin nicht richtig müde, so ein mist



...und vorhin hatte ich Dich noch beidet...

Wenn ich zu viel tagsüber ruhe, kann ich abends auch erstmal nicht schlafen.


----------



## arkonis (1. April 2007)

was für ein schönes Wetter heute   hab schon gesehen ihr seit alle im Taunus gefahren


----------



## Marsmann (1. April 2007)

nabend zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (1. April 2007)

was gehtn so Marsmann


----------



## Arachne (1. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> was für ein schönes Wetter heute   hab schon gesehen ihr seit alle im Taunus gefahren


Ja, und Du?


Marsmann schrieb:


> nabend zusammen


Hi Marsi.


----------



## arkonis (1. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, und Du?



bin heute auch gefahren allerdings mehr flach und habe noch meinen Kraft-Ausdauer-Plan für die Saison abgeschlossen, beim nächsten mal bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. April 2007)

ich sag mal gute nacht. bin ziemlich müde und habe eben mal ausprobiert wie hinlegen so funktioniert - das kann ja heute nacht was werden 

also bis morsche. GN8


----------



## arkonis (1. April 2007)

vielleicht ist auch ne Rippe angebrochen, das kann dann so einige Wochen gehen. Hatte das auch mal und musste zwei Tage mit Höllenschmerzen liegen bzw. gingen die Nächte nicht so wirklich.


----------



## AbsentMinded (1. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> speziell fürn Gerd stell ich sie nochmal direkt hier rein



 
Hut ab, Helm auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (2. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> bin heute auch gefahren allerdings mehr flach und habe noch meinen Kraft-Ausdauer-Plan für die Saison abgeschlossen, beim nächsten mal bin ich auch dabei.


Bist Du etwas heute so um 17:15 bis 17:30 h von Kelkheim Richtung Hofheim auf der B 519 runtergefahren ? Ich hab (mit dem Auto) einen Biker überholt, daß hättest Du sein können.


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2007)

grad hab ich im anderen fred gepostet, dass ich die schlüsselstelle auf dem trail wohl niemals fahren werde und da seh ich hier ne bildsequenz (von einem, den jetzt wohl auch keiner mehr kennt  ) von genau dieser stelle  ...

helm ab, cr  

von unten gesehen siehts gar net so schlimm aus, aber aufm bike von oben kommend  
egal ich bleib dabei. runter never, eher mal bergauf  

ne quatsch, bin ja net de hans rey. der trail ist einfach zu grobsteinig, um da hochzukommen ...


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Fux
> Einer der Jungs vom Dirtspielplatz macht schon einen Überschlag mit seinem Bike.
> Wie heißt denn sowas?
> Das ist nichts mehr für meine Nerven.  Aber genial.



das nennt sich backflip und der junge ist der "morewoodrider" alias louis ...
der ist richtig gut


----------



## caroka (2. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das nennt sich backflip und der junge ist der "morewoodrider" alias louis ...
> der ist richtig gut



Die haben jetzt auch immer mehr Zuschauer. Gestern hat sich so mancher Vater unter den Zuschauern in die Kindheit gewünscht.  Ich kann das voll verstehen.  Freut mich, dass die Jungs so gut ankommen.


----------



## bodo_nimda (2. April 2007)

moin moin


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> moin moin



Moje,

und Servus Bodo!


----------



## wissefux (2. April 2007)

gerd, was machsten hier  
ich dachte, du wechselst jetzt in den frauenfred


----------



## bodo_nimda (2. April 2007)

witzig fand ich das ich gerd gestern 2 mal getroffen habe ... sorry aber für die anderen beiden aber ich kann mit namen nicht merken


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> witzig fand ich das ich gerd gestern 2 mal getroffen habe ... sorry aber für die anderen beiden aber ich kann mit namen nicht merken



Ja, fand ich auch witzig! Der Taunus kam mir wieder super klein vor... (Carsten und Lupo)


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gerd, was machsten hier
> ich dachte, du wechselst jetzt in den frauenfred



Du mußt raten, welche Identität ich dort habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (2. April 2007)

Morsche zusammen (heute Urlaub)


bodo_nimda schrieb:


> witzig fand ich das ich gerd gestern 2 mal getroffen habe ... sorry aber für die anderen beiden aber ich kann mit namen nicht merken


Der vor Dir war der Lupo (von den Eisbären) und der Plauscherer neben Dir war der MTK-Cube (einer der Pilgerer zum Lidl-Parkplatz) .


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du mußt raten, welche Identität ich dort habe!


Oder der Lugga hat sich neu eingeloggt ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. April 2007)

Moin  

@Arachne
Habe übers WE 1,5kg weggehungert


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @Arachne
> Habe übers WE 1,5kg weggehungert



Die packen wir Dir bei der nächsten Fahrt in Form von Backsteinen in den Rucksack! 

Wie geht es Dir denn?


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

Bilder "unsrer" gestrigen Tour (Lupo, Miss Marple, Carsten, icke).


----------



## bodo_nimda (2. April 2007)

wie kann man denn um 10 uhr am fuchstanz sein *grübel* habe den falschen job ...


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> wie kann man denn um 10 uhr am fuchstanz sein *grübel* habe den falschen job ...



 Mußt Du für Deinen Unterhalt etwa selbst aufkommen???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die packen wir Dir bei der nächsten Fahrt in Form von Backsteinen in den Rucksack!
> 
> Wie geht es Dir denn?



Na ja, nach dem Früstück sinds schon wieder 65 

Zwische durch gehts ganz gut, insgesamt noch schwach. Habe mir heute frei genommen.
Mach jetzt ne kleine Probefahrt.


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Na ja, nach dem Früstück sinds schon wieder 65
> 
> Zwische durch gehts ganz gut, insgesamt noch schwach. Habe mir heute frei genommen.
> Mach jetzt ne kleine Probefahrt.



Weiterhin gute Besserung! 

Fahr locker, schau mal wie`s mit den Drops so geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bilder "unsrer" gestrigen Tour (Lupo, Miss Marple, Carsten, icke).



auch sehr nette bilder. 

schlafen ging doch erstaunlich gut und nun auch schön lage. gönne mir mal 2 tage urlaub.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiterhin gute Besserung!
> 
> Fahr locker, schau mal wie`s mit den Drops so geht...



War zum Kaffee bei den Jungs  Haben sich cor dem Haus ne Rampe gebaut


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> auch sehr nette bilder.
> 
> schlafen ging doch erstaunlich gut und nun auch schön lage. gönne mir mal 2 tage urlaub.



 Gute Erholung!


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> War zum Kaffee bei den Jungs  Haben sich cor dem Haus ne Rampe gebaut



Die können dann zusammen mit C`s P den Backflip üben!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> wie kann man denn um 10 uhr am fuchstanz sein *grübel* habe den falschen job ...



seit wann mußt du denn sonntags arbeiten?


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> seit wann mußt du denn sonntags arbeiten?



Er hat sich Zeit- und Datumsangaben bei Lupos Bildern angeschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gute Erholung!



danke - hoffe das ich am mittwoch wieder fahren kann. 

wishlist 
-Armprotektoren
-Knie/Schienenbein
-Vollvisierhelm
-Brustpanzer

hmm, mist und wie fahr ich dann noch? *lachweg*

naja die ersten beiden sachen stehen nun aber wirklich bald an


----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Er hat sich Zeit- und Datumsangaben bei Lupos Bildern angeschaut...



jo aber sonntags um 10 uhr ist doch nicht eine so schlimme zeit - oder doch?

EDIT: ups gesehen. ist ja heute morgen


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Na ja, nach dem Früstück sinds schon wieder 65 Zwische durch gehts ganz gut, insgesamt noch schwach. Habe mir heute frei genommen.Mach jetzt ne kleine Probefahrt.


_65_*träum* Auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## caroka (2. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die können dann zusammen mit C`s P den Backflip üben!



Aber nur, wenn ich nicht mitzuschauen muss.


----------



## caroka (2. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Na ja, nach dem Früstück sinds schon wieder 65
> 
> Zwische durch gehts ganz gut, insgesamt noch schwach. Habe mir heute frei genommen.
> Mach jetzt ne kleine Probefahrt.



Du warst/bist wieder krank? 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

Mein Name ist Bond ... James Bondage, ich fessle immer Mamis, stelle ihnen Hölzchen in die Augen, damit sie mal intensiv erleben können, was ihre Kleinen auf den Abenteuerspielplätzen so treiben...


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> _65_*träum* Auch von mir gute Besserung



Deine Frau würde Dich so lange füttern und nicht mehr rauslassen, bis Du nicht mehr auf die Idee kommst Backflips zu üben!


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Deine Frau würde Dich so lange füttern und nicht mehr rauslassen, bis Du nicht mehr auf die Idee kommst Backflips zu üben!


  Ich und backflip  oder *alle anderen mal weghöhren/weglesen* meinst Du den einen "fast" Backflip im Stehen von gestern ?


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich und bachflip  oder *alle anderen mal weghöhren* meinst Du den einen "fast" Backflip aus dem Stand von gestern ?



Genau (???), wenn Du jetzt noch die paar Kilo weniger wiegen würdest...


----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

auch von mir gute besserung RH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich und backflip  oder *alle anderen mal weghöhren/weglesen* meinst Du den einen "fast" Backflip im Stehen von gestern ?



*lach* siehste und ich habe nen nose-wheelie probiert. bei mir hat es aber nicht geklappt - bei dir?


----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau (???), wenn Du jetzt noch die paar Kilo weniger wiegen würdest...



mr assos *lach* nen schnupfen habe ich mir gestern auch geholt  irgendwie war es wohl doch nicht ganz so warm wie ich mir eingeredet hatte


----------



## Maggo (2. April 2007)

boah, da isss mer mal fünf minuten nicht da. ich hab ganz vergesen mich abzumelden. ich schaue bis freitag nacht nur sporadisch hier rein, je nachdm wie gut grade der umts empfang hier iss. ich will auch die rechnung fürn a*****geber möglichst geriing halten.


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mr assos *lach* nen schnupfen habe ich mir gestern auch geholt  irgendwie war es wohl doch nicht ganz so warm wie ich mir eingeredet hatte



Es war an der Grenze.

Geiles Bild! Man hätte noch ein wenig mehr auf das A zoomen können...


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> boah, da isss mer mal fünf minuten nicht da. ich hab ganz vergesen mich abzumelden. ich schaue bis freitag nacht nur sporadisch hier rein, je nachdm wie gut grade der umts empfang hier iss. ich will auch die rechnung fürn a*****geber möglichst geriing halten.



Alles klar bei Dir und so?


----------



## Maggo (2. April 2007)

hundemüüd bin ich. um 4:00 aufstehen iss sogar für mich hart am limit.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

ei gude wie!

hkn: fühle mich und meine Bergabperformance geehrt 

War aber auch maximum was ging, mehr als Bremse komplett auf mache ich bei solchen Trails selten


----------



## caroka (2. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hundemüüd bin ich. um 4:00 aufstehen iss sogar für mich hart am limit.



Bin während meiner Lehrzeit 8 Monate lang um 4:00 Uhr aufgestanden.
Teilweise habe ich zwei Wecker gebraucht. :kotz:


----------



## caroka (2. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> hkn: fühle mich und meine Bergabperformance geehrt
> 
> War aber auch maximum was ging, mehr als Bremse komplett auf mache ich bei solchen Trails selten



Wenn es auch dumm wäre, ich glaube, ich könnte nur die Augen zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

Ich glaube, ich habe es gestern mehr laufen lassen als ich es normal getan hätte. Ich wollte einfach mal austesten wie schnell son Torque wirklich ist 
Nächste mal langsamer, bzw mit Brotdoktoren.

Augen zu kann ich mir auch sparen, bei dem ganzen Fahrtwind sieht es für mich immer so aus als ob ich unter Wasser bin *Augenträn*


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau (???), wenn Du jetzt noch die paar Kilo weniger wiegen würdest...


*Paperlapapp, *Du hast wohl meine elfenhaftigen Fähigkeiten nicht berücksichtigt ...



habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* siehste und ich habe nen nose-wheelie probiert. bei mir hat es aber nicht geklappt - bei dir?


Ich bin mal im Stand ein wenig nach hinten+seitwärts gestolpert, da hatte ich grad den Schalter versehentlich auf *Elfenmodusaus*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

Wann fahrn wir mal wieder zum Lidl?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

oder zum Altkönig? *Trailsucht*
wann kommt der Uwe wieder? Dem hätte das gestern sicher auch sehr viel Spass gemacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

gute Besserung @ Peter

@ hkn: was machen die Blessuren?


----------



## bodo_nimda (2. April 2007)

das beste war das vorderrade bremsen von CR, das hinterrad war bestimmt 2-3 m in der luft *neidischbin*
ich bleibe wenn überhaupt auf dem vorderrad stehen aber ich gleite nicht so stylisch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geiles Bild! Man hätte noch ein wenig mehr auf das A zoomen können...



wasn für nen bild?



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: fühle mich und meine Bergabperformance geehrt
> 
> War aber auch maximum was ging, mehr als Bremse komplett auf mache ich bei solchen Trails selten



du kein ding - ich muss ja nix erzählen, das ist ja tatsache. vielleicht wenn es noch trockener ist - nur biste da wahrscheinlich auch noch mal ne ecke schneller



caroka schrieb:


> Wenn es auch dumm wäre, ich glaube, ich könnte nur die Augen zu machen.



glaub mir caro - die bleiben garantiert auf. selbst blinzeln tun die nicht mehr  die endorphine sprudeln nur so...


----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: was machen die Blessuren?




die abschürfugen ok, brustkasten schmerzt noch...mal schauen wenn es am mittwoch nicht besser ist vielleicht doch mal zum doc gehen.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> oder zum Altkönig? *Trailsucht*
> wann kommt der Uwe wieder? Dem hätte das gestern sicher auch sehr viel Spass gemacht



jo ist schon hammer, wenn man nette trails fährt...wobei man vielleicht doch manchmal den sattel vielleicht doch runter machen sollte...wenn ich nur nicht so faul wäre.

nun erstmal schnell noch bike putzen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

@ hkn


----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn




puh, ok für 199 doppelmark mach ich es dann doch weiter per hand


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

nochmal @ hkn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

@ hkn:
 klick
klick2
find ich auch sinnvoll


----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn:
> klick
> klick2



nee nee, wenn dann kauf ich mir die protektoren von Race Face und zwar die FR2


----------



## habkeinnick (2. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nochmal @ hkn



der wäre nett -> aber da wäre wieder das alte problem 

http://www.actionsports.de/Bekleidu...cia-matte-black-Signature-Edition::10121.html


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

die gefallen mir irgendwie richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (2. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> das beste war das vorderrade bremsen von CR, das hinterrad war bestimmt 2-3 m in der luft *neidischbin*
> ich bleibe wenn überhaupt auf dem vorderrad stehen aber ich gleite nicht so stylisch ...



Wenn ich den Kresi mit seinen Kunststücken sehe, werde ich auch immer ganz neidisch.


----------



## caroka (2. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> .........
> glaub mir caro - die bleiben garantiert auf. selbst blinzeln tun die nicht mehr  die endorphine sprudeln nur so...



Die sprudeln bei mir schon, wenn ich mir den Hubbel nur anschaue.


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die sprudeln bei mir schon, wenn ich mir den Hubbel nur anschaue.



Nein, nein, das ist bei Dir Adrenalin und keine Endorphine...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

he Gerd du alter hubbelbezwingerundbergabbremser   *provozier* einer muss sich ja opfern wenn der Uwe nicht da ist


----------



## caroka (2. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, nein, das ist bei Dir Adrenalin und keine Endorphine...



Recht hast de.


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> he Gerd du alter hubbelbezwingerundbergabbremser   *provozier* einer muss sich ja opfern wenn der Uwe nicht da ist



Ich hatte danach jedenfalls nicht ganz so auf den Putz hauen müssen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. April 2007)

bevor du drüber bist war der Hubbel ja auch nix besonderes 
aber wenn du nur mit dem Uwe willst  dann geh ich halt schlafen.
Und morgen nach der Arbeit gehts wieder joggen.


----------



## arkonis (2. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte danach jedenfalls nicht ganz so auf den Putz hauen müssen...


naja die Freude am besagten Tag über das bezwingen des hubbel (auch genannt der Gerdhubbel) war noch tief bis ins Taunustal zu hören  *provozier* aber jetzt wo wir eine technische Anleitung in form von einer Bilderserie haben dürften sich so einige versuchen, wenn der abgewetzt ist werd ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen


----------



## Arachne (2. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> naja die Freude am besagten Tag über das bezwingen des hubbel (auch genannt der Arachnehubbel) war noch tief bis ins Taunustal zu hören  *provozier*



...und bestimmt auch zu spüren, so wie es in mir vibrierte...  

Also jetzt mal ganz ernst: Die Rampe am Ende des Halbtoten hat meinen Magen nachhaltiger umgedreht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. April 2007)

*Guten Morgen*

Schlaft Ihr noch alle. 
Hat jemand Lust um 16:30 Uhr am Fuxi Kaffee zu trinken?
Hirsch Du? Geht es Dir wieder gut? Habe aber nicht viel Zeit und werde mich danach wieder heimwärts machen. Hat am Fuxtanz um die Zeit was auf? Wir könnten noch ein paar Trails auf der Altkönigseite mitnehmen bevor sich unsere Wege wieder trennen.
Ich werde hier so 15:00 Uhr losfahren.

Edit: Das Wetter soll nicht so toll werden.


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Guten Morgen*
> 
> Schlaft Ihr noch alle.
> Hat jemand Lust um 16:30 Uhr am Fuxi Kaffee zu trinken?
> ...



Oh, kurz vor Mittag - nun aber schnell: Guten Morgen!

Ne, geschlafen hätte ich zwar noch gerne, hatte ich aber nicht mehr. Ich muß im Augenblick mal `ne zeitlang pünktlich anfangen... 

Hicks - wir haben eben - hicks - unseren neuen - hicks - Abteilungsleiter offiziös vorgestellt bekommen - hicks


----------



## habkeinnick (3. April 2007)

Gude Leude


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Gude Leude



Wo?


----------



## caroka (3. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo?


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2007)

Meine Eltviller Runde war heute auch wieder sehr schön. Das Wetter ist einfach toll!  Ihr müßt die unbedingt mal mitfahren! Bei Bedarf könnte man dann ja noch auf den Neroberg, oder zu der ein, oder anderen Treppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meine Eltviller Runde war heute auch wieder sehr schön. Das Wetter ist einfach toll!  Ihr müßt die unbedingt mal mitfahren! Bei Bedarf könnte man dann ja noch auf den Neroberg, oder zu der ein, oder anderen Treppe.



das wetter ist ja wirklich prima. muss mal schauen ob biken morgen wieder geht. 

aber wer hat schon mittags zeit?


----------



## Arachne (3. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das wetter ist ja wirklich prima. muss mal schauen ob biken morgen wieder geht.
> 
> aber wer hat schon mittags zeit?



Die, die eine Mittagspause abgezogen bekommen, ob sie wollen, oder nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. April 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## habkeinnick (3. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



gude CR


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. April 2007)

gude hkn!

wenig los hier...war ne Runde joggen. Geht von mal zu mal etwas besser


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der wäre nett -> aber da wäre wieder das alte problem
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/Bekleidu...cia-matte-black-Signature-Edition::10121.html



der sieht aus als ob man da drunter eingeht. Mal abgesehen davon will ich nicht mit FF bergauf fahren 

da gefällt mir der hier mit dem hier schon seeehr viel besser, ich glaub fast der könnte es werden 



und ich glaube wegen der Protekoren gehe ich besser mal zu Hibike und probiere welche an. Müssen ja schließlich gut sitzen und auch angenehm sein. Was unbequem ist wird ja schließlich auch nicht angezogen.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. April 2007)

super habe noch ne stelle die nun schmerzt. bin wohl mit dem schienbein auf nen stein geknallt am sonntag. dezente beule die ziemlich schmerzt. habe wegen protektoren mal bei "hochrad"  nachgefragt - hoffentlich antworten die bald. dann wird geshoppt


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> super habe noch ne stelle die nun schmerzt. bin wohl mit dem schienbein auf nen stein geknallt am sonntag. dezente beule die ziemlich schmerzt. habe wegen protektoren mal bei "hochrad"  nachgefragt - hoffentlich antworten die bald. dann wird geshoppt



Guten Morgen!

Was machst Du auch nur für Sachen... Guten Besserung! 

Das Wetter sieht im Augenblick nicht so wirklich nach AWB aus.


----------



## Maggo (4. April 2007)

hier scheint brutal krass die sonne.

achso: guten morgen allerseits.


----------



## Arachne (4. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier scheint brutal krass die sonne.
> 
> achso: guten morgen allerseits.



Schick doch mal ein wenig hier rüber! Hier ist`s ziemlich trübe und kühl...  Irgendwie war ich nach dem letzten Wochenende auf Sommer eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. April 2007)

Tribut an den WP: Habe mittlerweile dem Wechsel von fünf Plauscher-Antrieben beigewohnt!

Ein Plauscher geht liebevoll mit seinem Trainingsgerät um:






Fertig!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. April 2007)

ei gude wie!

zu HiBike will ich wegen der Protektoren auch.


----------



## arkonis (4. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> zu HiBike will ich wegen der Protektoren auch.



ich geh auch noch mal hin, brauch nen ärmelloses T-Shirt und Strümpfe und Mäntel. Fahre event. morgen um 15 uhr los


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. April 2007)

man is das hier ernüchternd
war mal wieder joggen. Hab 150hm gemacht 
morgen ist jogg-pause, wills ja nicht übertreiben


----------



## habkeinnick (4. April 2007)

man bin ich ne mimose - zur zeit kommt jeden tag eine neue stelle die geprellt ist dazu. nun auch der rechte unterarm. 

bin gespannt wann das nächste kommt


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. April 2007)

Morsche zusamme,
 Die Heinzelmännchen waren die Nacht bei mir und haben mein Bike repariert .

Hier konnte ich eins jener seltenen Spezies entdecken und "festhalten":

















Seitdem weiss ich, daß Grüner Tee sogar trinkbar ist  

War denn der Wechsel wirklich notwendig ? 
oder wer entdeckt mehr als 4 Fehler im Bild ?





Dank an dieser Stelle nochmals an das Heinzelrachne


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

@MTK-Cube:  Hättste mal besser die Frage so gelassen, wie sie vorher war!  (Nette Bilder!)

War heute eine sehr schöne AWB-Tour, schön traillastig, sonnig, wenn auch etwas kühl! Von der Hohemark ging es über die Goldgrube auf den Lindenberg und zum Sandplacken. Weiter ging es erstmal auf einem kleinen Trail direkt neben dem Limes und später den Hauptweg Richtung Feldberg bis zum kleinen Rundweg. Den weiter bis zum X-Trail und diesen bis zum Hauptweg Richtung Windeck. Vom Windeck den Pflasterweg runter zum Fuxi, Reichenbachtrail, Falkenstein, Kocherfels, Viktoriatrail, Hühnerberg und Kliniktrail, bzw. Hopp- und Bachweg.  

Die Daten 24km, 725Hm, 13,4km/h hören sich zwar eigentlich nicht so spektakulär an, es war aber definitiv ziemlich anstrengend! Wahltho und Milass sind ziemlich stark (schnell) gefahren... 

Einige sprachen aus, was ich dachte: Da fährt man den ganzen Winter, fühlt sich einigermaßen stark und dann sowas...


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

@hkn: Am a*******, oder tut was neues weh?


----------



## habkeinnick (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn: Am a*******, oder tut was neues weh?



nee nur mal schnell rein geschaut vor dem bett  - ist nix neues dazu gekommen *lach* nur die alten sind geblieben 

die kettenblätter sahen ja wirklich noch gut aus  da wären bestimmt noch so ca. -15km drin gewesen 

ich werf mich mal ins bett.

GN8 und bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee nur mal schnell rein geschaut vor dem bett  - ist nix neues dazu gekommen *lach* nur die alten sind geblieben
> 
> die kettenblätter sahen ja wirklich noch gut aus  da wären bestimmt noch so ca. -15km drin gewesen
> 
> ...



Die Kettenblätter hatten uns bei deren letzten Einsatz viel (Schaden-) Freude bereitet...


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War heute eine sehr schöne AWB-Tour, schön traillastig, sonnig, wenn auch etwas kühl! Von der Hohemark ging es über die Goldgrube auf den Lindenberg und zum Sandplacken. Weiter ging es erstmal auf einem kleinen Trail direkt neben dem Limes und später den Hauptweg Richtung Feldberg bis zum kleinen Rundweg. Den weiter bis zum X-Trail und diesen bis zum Hauptweg Richtung Windeck. Vom Windeck den Pflasterweg runter zum Fuxi, Reichenbachtrail, Falkenstein, Kocherfels, Viktoriatrail, Hühnerberg und Kliniktrail, bzw. Hopp- und Bachweg.
> 
> Die Daten 24km, 725Hm, 13,4km/h hören sich zwar eigentlich nicht so spektakulär an, es war aber definitiv ziemlich anstrengend! Wahltho und Milass sind ziemlich stark (schnell) gefahren...
> 
> Einige sprachen aus, was ich dachte: Da fährt man den ganzen Winter, fühlt sich einigermaßen stark und dann sowas...



klingt gut  
ich kenne zwar wahltho noch nicht, aber was erwartest du von jemanden, der fast täglich (auch im winter im dunkeln) auf den feldberg radelt  ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube:  Hättste mal besser die Frage so gelassen, wie sie vorher war!


 Hast Du mehr als 4 Fehler entdeckt 

 ? (O.K., habs geändert; für die ganz denksportlichen unter uns)



Arachne schrieb:


> (Nette Bilder!)


Ja, Du hast recht, im Hintergrund fehlt die aufgehende Sonne (aber wir waren da halt grad nicht auf Malle)

aach jo, Morsche zusamme !


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Kettenblätter hatten uns bei deren letzten Einsatz viel (Schaden-) Freude bereitet...


Wenn de Lugga und sein Rotwild wg. Urlaub nicht ausfällt, muß ja aaner für Unnerhaldung beim Beige sorje...


----------



## arkonis (5. April 2007)

böse


----------



## caroka (5. April 2007)

@MTK-Cube
Die Kettenblätter sind ja zum schießen. Ich dachte es fehlt nur ein Zahn. Wie man Zähne am gr. KB verlieren kann begreife ich ja noch,  nur wie verliert man die am kleinen KB.  
@Arachne
Du bekommst irgendwann einen Plauscherorden für Deine Hilfsbereitschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War heute eine sehr schöne AWB-Tour, schön traillastig, sonnig, wenn auch etwas kühl! Von der Hohemark ging es über die Goldgrube auf den Lindenberg und zum Sandplacken. Weiter ging es erstmal auf einem kleinen Trail direkt neben dem Limes und später den Hauptweg Richtung Feldberg bis zum kleinen Rundweg. Den weiter bis zum X-Trail und diesen bis zum Hauptweg Richtung Windeck. Vom Windeck den Pflasterweg runter zum Fuxi, Reichenbachtrail, Falkenstein, Kocherfels, Viktoriatrail, Hühnerberg und Kliniktrail, bzw. Hopp- und Bachweg.
> 
> Die Daten 24km, 725Hm, 13,4km/h hören sich zwar eigentlich nicht so spektakulär an, es war aber definitiv ziemlich anstrengend! Wahltho und Milass sind ziemlich stark (schnell) gefahren...
> 
> Einige sprachen aus, was ich dachte: Da fährt man den ganzen Winter, fühlt sich einigermaßen stark und dann sowas...


Du hast das auch gedacht, upps!!!!!  Dann war das richtig schnell.


----------



## caroka (5. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> böse



abber gut


----------



## Maggo (5. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> Du bekommst irgendwann man einen Plauscherorden für Deine Hilfsbereitschaft.



ich sach ja, der gerd iss...........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wahltho und Milass sind ziemlich stark (schnell) gefahren...



Also wer hier gestern letztendlich in der "Vorhut" bestehend aus Arachne, Milass und meiner Wenigkeit wen gescheucht hat, möchte ich nochmal grundsätzlich diskutiert wissen 

Es hat jedenfalls super Spass gemacht


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

HILFE! Marxheim, 700  warm, nehmen?


----------



## bodo_nimda (5. April 2007)

hallo zusammen,

werde den plauschern jetzt mal ein wenig abtrünnig und mit richtigen pro´s fahren ...
http://www.jumpcut.com/alphacentauri

selten so gelacht


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> HILFE! Marxheim, 700  warm, nehmen?



120 m², balkon, garage ? ja  

mußt schon ein paar details verraten ...


----------



## bodo_nimda (5. April 2007)

in unserer alten wohnung (neu - anspach) haben wir auch 700euro warm gezahlt, 3ter stock, kein aufzug, keine garage, kein stellspaltz, 83m², direkt an der hauptstraße ...

zum glück sind wir da weg ...


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 120 m², balkon, garage ? ja
> 
> mußt schon ein paar details verraten ...



62m², 2 Balkone, Stellplatz, Waldrand, 1.OG, ruhig, gute Raumaufteilung, hell, Waschkeller, überdurchschnittlicher eigener Keller, 12km näher bei der A***** (noch 18km), wichtig: Nähe Tennisclub Hofheim!


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2007)

waldrandnähe klingt nach trailanbindung  

wenn dir das dauernde "plop .... plop .... .... plop" von tennisplatz net aufm sack geht und dir der rest auch gut gefällt, dann schlag zu  

und hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270439 kannste dann auch voll einsteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. April 2007)

Hat jemand Lust hier mitzufahren?


----------



## Google (5. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust hier mitzufahren?


Falls es mehrere Taunusspacken geben sollte, die morgen mitfahren wollen, werde ich mit BruderJörn nochmals Kontakt aufnehmen und eine noch trailigere Tour (bei uns schön flowig, halt nur kürzer als bei Euch) auf die Beine zu stellen. Wenn Ihr dann schon mal da seid... 

Grüße

Google

Ps Die Damen erhalten übrigens ein Kaffee umsonst  Tja, bei uns wird noch richtige Pflege betrieben


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2007)

ja ja die caro ...
wenn einer kaffee ruft, kommt se schnell


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Falls es mehrere Taunusspacken geben sollte, die morgen mitfahren wollen, werde ich mit BruderJörn nochmals Kontakt aufnehmen und eine noch trailigere Tour (bei uns schön flowig, halt nur kürzer als bei Euch) auf die Beine zu stellen. Wenn Ihr dann schon mal da seid...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Bei noch trailiger...  Ok, komme!  "Damen" würden den bei uns auch umsonst bekommen!


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja ja die caro ...
> wenn einer kaffee ruft, kommt se schnell



Hast Du da Erfahrung?


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Es hat jedenfalls super Spass gemacht



Finde ich auch!


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich sach ja, der gerd iss...........



sachs ruhisch:

Die geilste Plauschersau am Set!   

Geiler Spruch!


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hast das auch gedacht, upps!!!!!  Dann war das richtig schnell.



Du wärst da schon gut mitgekommen!  War ja vor allen Dingen die Vorhut...


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du da Erfahrung?



ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

Schau mal, kaum gibt es einen Fredine, oder Freda, schon sind lauter Missies online!


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2007)

da halten sich doch erstaunlich viele damen hier im frankfurter raum auf. oder das sind alles 2. nicks altbekannter plauscher


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2007)

noch gut 20 min. ich will hier raaaauuuusss ...


----------



## caroka (5. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Falls es mehrere Taunusspacken geben sollte, die morgen mitfahren wollen, werde ich mit BruderJörn nochmals Kontakt aufnehmen und eine noch trailigere Tour (bei uns schön flowig, halt nur kürzer als bei Euch) auf die Beine zu stellen. Wenn Ihr dann schon mal da seid...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Guggt ma Jungs, wie gastfreundlich die Spessarträuber sind.


----------



## caroka (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei noch trailiger...  Ok, komme!  "Damen" würden den bei uns auch umsonst bekommen!



Iss gespeichert.


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guggt ma Jungs, wie gastfreundlich die Spessarträuber sind.



Klar, sicherlich führen sie uns zum Ausnehmen in jede noch so kleine Hütte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sachs ruhisch:
> 
> Die geilste Plauschersau am Set!
> 
> Geiler Spruch!


----------



## Milass (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Finde ich auch!



Ich auch  
Den einen oder anderen Trail kannte ich noch gar nich obwohl ich da schon X mal dran vorbeigefahren bin  
Jedenfalls hats super spaß gemacht, vielen Dank nochmal fürs guiden ! 

gruss

Michael


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, sicherlich führen sie uns zum Ausnehmen in jede noch so kleine Hütte!!!



Tja, wenn Google anbietet, dann werde ich mir eine etwas traillastigere Routenführung überlegen. 

Mal sehen ob wir auch an einer Räuberhöhle vorbeikommen.


----------



## arkonis (5. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ps Die Damen erhalten übrigens ein Kaffee umsonst  Tja, bei uns wird noch richtige Pflege betrieben



und der Kuchen, wenn ich eingeladen werde gibt es noch Kuchen! Gratis!


----------



## arkonis (5. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> Du bekommst irgendwann einen Plauscherorden für Deine Hilfsbereitschaft.



jab der Gerd ist en gude und wenn er in Marxheim wohnt auch wieder öfter in Hofheim


----------



## habkeinnick (5. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust hier mitzufahren?



also mir tut noch zuviel weh...muss morgen erstmal in ruhe ausprobieren wie das biken "funktioniert" - euch natürlich viel spaß


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also mir tut noch zuviel weh...muss morgen erstmal in ruhe ausprobieren wie das biken "funktioniert" - euch natürlich viel spaß



Oje, muß ja wirklich nicht so toll gewesen sein... 

Hoffe es geht gut und Dir bald besser!


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

So, habe der Wohnungszeigerin (Nachbarin) gesagt, dass ich die Wohnung nehme.  Wir sind uns schonmal sympathisch!  Sie stellt nun den Kontakt mit der Eigentümerin her. Drückt mir die Daumen, dass alles klappt!!!


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Tja, wenn Google anbietet, dann werde ich mir eine etwas traillastigere Routenführung überlegen.
> 
> Mal sehen ob wir auch an einer Räuberhöhle vorbeikommen.



Prima!


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Iss gespeichert.



Danke für die freie Interpretationsmöglichkeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, habe der Wohnungszeigerin (Nachbarin) gesagt, dass ich die Wohnung nehme.  Wir sind uns schonmal sympathisch!  Sie stellt nun den Kontakt mit der Eigentümerin her. Drückt mir die Daumen, dass alles klappt!!!



   
Das hört sich ja so an, als würdest Du demnächst mehr Zeit zu Hause verbringen.


----------



## caroka (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für die freie Interpretationsmöglichkeit!



Gerne, 
die Freiheit welche ich mir nehme, steht jedem anderen auch zu.


----------



## caroka (5. April 2007)

So, Kinder sind weg, Wetter ist schön, dann fahr ich nochmal. Arachne bist Du noch auf der Arbeit oder können wir gemeinsam biken  ...........aber ganz locker.


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja so an, als würdest Du demnächst mehr Zeit zu Hause verbringen.



Jain, vielleicht tausche ich die (nunmehr ziemlich überfüllte) Eltviller Runde auch nur mit den Trails rund um Staufen und Judenkopf.  Jedenfalls werde ich mich in der neuen Wohnung viel wohler fühlen!!!


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, Kinder sind weg, Wetter ist schön, dann fahr ich nochmal. Arachne bist Du noch auf der Arbeit oder können wir gemeinsam biken  ...........aber ganz locker.



Bin da noch, könnte mich aber umziehen und sofort losfahren. Leg mal auf.

EDIT: oder schmeiß`es Rad ins Auto, komm hier her, wir fahren gemeinsam die Runde und ich lade Dich danach zur Feier des Tages auf ein/e Eis/Café/Pizza ein!


----------



## caroka (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin da noch, könnte mich aber umziehen und sofort losfahren. Leg mal auf.
> 
> EDIT: oder schmeiß`es Rad ins Auto, komm hier her, wir fahren gemeinsam die Runde und ich lade Dich danach zur Feier des Tages auf ein/e Eis/Café/Pizza ein!


Ich hätte lieber Pizza/Kaffee/EIs. Bin unterwegs.....


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber Pizza/Kaffee/EIs. Bin unterwegs.....



 Typisch!


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Drückt mir die Daumen, dass alles klappt!!!


Meine Daumen  und großen Onkel  hast Du (auch wenn Du en Hofhemer werden würdest; aber wenigstens wärst Du nicht aus der Welt).
Ich hoffe ich kann's Dir, wenn es denn so weit ist, in Sachen Hilfsbereitschaft "heimzahlen" .


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ....EDIT: oder schmeiß`es Rad ins Auto, komm hier her, wir fahren gemeinsam die Runde und ich lade Dich danach zur Feier des Tages auf ein/e Eis/Café/Pizza ein!


Wie praktisch; *selbsteinladmodusan*wenn das in Zukunft öfters vorkommt, hätte ich es ja auch nicht mehr so weit... und die Reihenfolge würd ich auch mitmachen   *selbsteinladmodusaus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. April 2007)

ei gude wie!

wenn mir einer erklärt wo der Parkplatz ist könnte ich evt auch kommen  B8 ist lang 

@ hkn: weiterhin gute Besserung - hätte nicht gedacht das du solange damit zu kämpfen hast


----------



## Google (5. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> B8 ist lang - da am Opelzoo oder bin ich jetzt ganz an der falschen Ecke?


 Oh, Oh  Die Frage ist nicht ernst gemeint...Oder ?  

Ansonsten hilft vielleicht das Bild weiter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. April 2007)

ach du sch**** is das weit 
das sind ja über 70km 
ich glaub bis da bin brauch ich keine Tour mehr fahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. April 2007)

@ Gerd: drÃ¼ck dir auch die Daumen fÃ¼r die Wohnung, auch wenn ich 700â¬ miete irgendwie als verdammt viel ansehe  aber ich hab mich damit auch noch nicht beschÃ¤ftigt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. April 2007)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit dem Trikots aus? Wenn wir die beim 24h rennen tragen wollen sollte da mal bald (sehr bald!) was passieren.


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2007)

zur allgemeinen info :

die b8 ist meines wissens (wissefux  ) die längste bundesstraße deutschlands und führt einmal quer durch deutschland von nord nach süd ...
korrigiert mich, wenn dem nicht so sein sollte ...

entlang des opelzoo ist aber definitiv keine b8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. April 2007)

was is jetz mit den Trikots?


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ....Ansonsten hilft vielleicht das Bild weiter


*winselmodusan* Warum ausgerechnet morgen ??? 

  *winselmodusaus*
Ich werd's weiterhin beobachten, wenn/wann's die nächste Tour gibbet.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. April 2007)

Über den Winter hat sich die Kurzform eingeprägt. Gemeint ist der Parkplatz an der B8 zwischen Hanau/Wolfgang und Kahl.

Für die Nachtschwärmer: Der ist ca. 800 Meter vom Culture Club entfernt. 

Mal sehen wann und wie ich am Sonntag aus Winterberg zurückkomme, evtl. stelle ich für den Montag noch eine geschmeidige Runde ein.

Wenn ich schon dabei bin, wir wollen am Sonntag den Bikepark rocken.  Abfahrt ist für 09:00 Uhr geplant. Bei Interesse an Mitfahrgelegenheit einfach 'ne PN senden.


----------



## Google (5. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann und wie ich am Sonntag aus Winterberg zurückkomme, evtl. stelle ich für den Montag noch eine geschmeidige Runde ein.


 Bruder mach mal langsam  Ich habe hier vor Tagen ne offizielle Tour von uns, für und mit den Plauschern vorgeschlagen. Wollt ich machen wenns Wetter noch stabiler und wärmer ist und recht viele können, sprich ein bisserl vorher hier und bei uns im Thread absprechen wenn möglich  

Die Vorhut für Morgen kann ja dann schon mal ein bisserl berichten.

Ich hoffe die Plauscher laden uns dann auch mal in ihrem Hausrevier ein  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Arachne (5. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hoffe die Plauscher laden uns dann auch mal in ihrem Hausrevier ein
> ...



Natürlich, super gerne!


----------



## arkonis (5. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Bruder mach mal langsam  Ich habe hier vor Tagen ne offizielle Tour von uns, für und mit den Plauschern vorgeschlagen. Wollt ich machen wenns Wetter noch stabiler und wärmer ist und recht viele können, sprich ein bisserl vorher hier und bei uns im Thread absprechen wenn möglich
> 
> Die Vorhut für Morgen kann ja dann schon mal ein bisserl berichten.
> 
> ...



jab eine Woche vorher bescheid sagen, sonst geht das nicht bin mal gespannt wo sich die Nachbarn so herumtreiben


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> *winselmodusan* Warum ausgerechnet morgen ???
> 
> *winselmodusaus*
> Ich werd's weiterhin beobachten, wenn/wann's die nächste Tour gibbet.





arkonis schrieb:


> jab eine Woche vorher bescheid sagen, sonst geht das nicht bin mal gespannt wo sich die Nachbarn so herumtreiben



Das heutige Mitfahren hat sich mehr, oder weniger zufällig kurzfristig ergeben.  Google schreibt ja schon von einer extra für uns aufgestellten Tour, die wir dann mal etwas längerfristiger planen! Freue ich mich auch schon drauf!


----------



## caroka (6. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das heutige Mitfahren hat sich mehr, oder weniger zufällig kurzfristig ergeben.  Google schreibt ja schon von einer extra für uns aufgestellten Tour, die wir dann mal etwas längerfristiger planen! Freue ich mich auch schon drauf!



Genau, eigentlich geht es morgen mehr um Kaffee für umme.  Arachne hat ja auch lange Haare.


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit dem Trikots aus? Wenn wir die beim 24h rennen tragen wollen sollte da mal bald (sehr bald!) was passieren.





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was is jetz mit den Trikots?



Warte, bis Maggo und Uwe wieder hier sind. Dann werden wir das Thema wieder aufgreifen!


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau, eigentlich geht es morgen mehr um Kaffee für umme.  Arachne hat ja auch lange Haare.



   Ab in die Heia!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ab in die Heia!



Iss ja gut. 
GN8
War 'ne schöne Strecke.


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Iss ja gut.
> GN8



Was???  Kein Widerspruch?????   Ich rufe den Notarzt!!!



Gute Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Die Sonne scheint ja toll, wieso meint nur mein Außenthermometer, dass ich mich dick anziehen soll?


----------



## caroka (6. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Die Sonne scheint ja toll, wieso meint nur mein Außenthermometer, dass ich mich dick anziehen soll?



Was meint es denn?


----------



## caroka (6. April 2007)

Oh wie schludrig, guten Morgen!


----------



## Arachne (6. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was meint es denn?



----  <- das bedeutet, dass es zu kalt ist für die Batterien (muß sie mal wechseln)  Erfahrungsgemäß ist es dann wirklich recht kühl...


----------



## Google (6. April 2007)

Das gilt für den Taunus  

Bis denne  

Google


----------



## habkeinnick (6. April 2007)

moin ihrs


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. April 2007)

moin hkn

was macht die Genesung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin hkn
> 
> was macht die Genesung?



och es wird besser. brustkorb schmerzt noch wenn ich am lenker ziehe, aber im großen und ganzen geht es schon wieder ganz gut. bin mit bodo heute rund um den winterstein gefahren. 60km am schluss auf der uhr - aber nur 850 hm.

der spaß kam auch nicht zu kurz.


----------



## Maggo (6. April 2007)

morsche ihr freaks. iss ja echt unglaublich wie ihr euch hier die ohren, bzw. augen abkaut. in ner stunde geht der flieger und ich freu mich jetzt echt auf daheim. und auf ne ausfahrt mit euch.


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche ihr freaks. iss ja echt unglaublich wie ihr euch hier die ohren, bzw. augen abkaut. in ner stunde geht der flieger und ich freu mich jetzt echt auf daheim. und auf ne ausfahrt mit euch.


Guuude, schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören außer a****** .

Da freu ich mich auch drauf; is irgendwie schon so lange her mit ner vollständigen Plauscherrunde ...

Wie CR schon bemerkt hatte, sollten wir dann auch mal Nägel mit Köppe hinsichtlich Trikot machen ...
(ich könnt noch eins gebrauchen )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

4 Plauscher da und nix los


----------



## Maggo (7. April 2007)

ups, morsche gerd. 

schon wach?! haste noch was vor?


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ups, morsche gerd.
> 
> schon wach?! haste noch was vor?



Naja, nicht wirklich schon, aber auch nicht wirklich noch.... Lege mich gleich nochmal hin!  Kommst Du heute zu gc?

EDIT: Moje und willkommen zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

Die gestrige Spessarttour war richtig schön: Super Wetter, lustige Truppe und sehr schöne Trails!   

Wiederholungstermin: Wie sieht es denn bei euch am 22.4. aus?


----------



## Maggo (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die gestrige Spessarttour war richtig schön: Super Wetter, lustige Truppe und sehr schöne Trails!
> 
> Wiederholungstermin: Wie sieht es denn bei euch am 22.4. aus?



zu diesem zeitpunkt verweile ich in mannheim


----------



## caroka (7. April 2007)

Guden 

Bin gerade am Frühstücken. Was isn los? Wo ist die Sonne?


----------



## caroka (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die gestrige Spessarttour war richtig schön: Super Wetter, lustige Truppe und sehr schöne Trails!
> 
> Wiederholungstermin: Wie sieht es denn bei euch am 22.4. aus?



Das kann bei mir eng werden, da an diesem We meine Freundin umzieht und ich ihr auf jeden Fall helfen werde. Aber wir werden eh nicht alle unter einen Hut bekommen.  Vllt, klappt es ja trotzdem. Ich kann es eben nur nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommst Du heute zu gc?



Auch wenn die Frage nicht an mich ging: Ich habe eigentlich immer noch vor, heute mal GC auszuprobieren. Würde eigentlich ideal passen, weil ich heute am späten Nachmittag 'eh meinen Sohn mit dem Bike in Kronberg abholen muss. Anritt zur Hohemark erfolgt selbstverständlich auch per Bike


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Frage nicht an mich ging: Ich habe eigentlich immer noch vor, heute mal GC auszuprobieren. Würde eigentlich ideal passen, weil ich heute am späten Nachmittag 'eh meinen Sohn mit dem Bike in Kronberg abholen muss. Anritt zur Hohemark erfolgt selbstverständlich auch per Bike



Prima!  Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mit dem Rad hinfahre. Will vorher mal zum Händler nach Schaltung/Schaltauge schauen lassen. Ist leider nicht in Ordnung/defekt.  Kann nicht im kleinsten Gang fahren...


----------



## caroka (7. April 2007)

Mal schauen vllt. fahre ich heute auch mal GC. Maggo kannst Du auch heute?


----------



## Maggo (7. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mal schauen vllt. fahre ich heute auch mal GC. Maggo kannst Du auch heute?



ne, ich glaub ich muss bisschen früher oder später fahrn. 1400 ist mitten im tag.


----------



## caroka (7. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ne, ich glaub ich muss bisschen früher oder später fahrn. 1400 ist mitten im tag.



Schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Will vorher mal zum Händler nach Schaltung/Schaltauge schauen lassen. Ist leider nicht in Ordnung/defekt.  Kann nicht im kleinsten Gang fahren...



By the way: Ich habe auch eine Richtlehre für's Schaltauge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Will vorher mal zum Händler nach Schaltung/Schaltauge schauen lassen. Ist leider nicht in Ordnung/defekt.  Kann nicht im kleinsten Gang fahren...


Brauchst du den denn?  

Bin, wie ihr seht, zurück aus dem Urlaub und das sogar schon seit Donnerstag abends. Hab in Holland zwei schöne, flache Touren gemacht (75/170 bei Sturm und 55/65) und hab soagr ein paar kleine Trails auftreiben können. Hölländisch Dünen-Trails sind sehr interessant zu fahren: Es gibt praktisch keine Felsen, aber ´ne Menge Wurzeln und wenn man nach ´ner Wurzelstufe aufsetzt ist die Überraschung immer groß, wie stabil man aufkommt. Sand ist da als Untergrund tückisch  . 
Gestern bin ich dann mit meinem Vater am Main rum gecruist und hab da inkl. (schneller) An- und Abfahrt auch nochmal 81/590 gemacht und die merke ich auch noch. Daher werde ich heute zwar sicher zu GC kommen, aber wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto. Bis später dann zusammen!


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Brauchst du den denn?
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, warum ihr das alle fragt!  Das ist mein wichtigster Gang. Fahre ja eine recht hohe Trittfrequenz. Gestern im Spessart war es manchmal schon eine Quälerei. Wenigstens hoch zum Hahnenkamm.

Willkommen zurück!  Nach Deinen Flachtouren wirst Du Dich heute bestimmt sehr über den Taunus freuen!


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> By the way: Ich habe auch eine Richtlehre für's Schaltauge



Whow, ist die mit dem Rad transportabel?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, ist die mit dem Rad transportabel?



Du kannst auch einfach vor GC kurz bei mir in Fischbach vorbeischauen. Sollte keine grosse Sache sein. Wenn Du um 12:15 Uhr hier wärst, sollte das mit Anritt zu GC klappen. Ich schicke Dir mal eine PN mit meiner Handynummer. Bin jetzt noch kurz in FFM in der Muckibude, kannst mich aber erreichen.


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach vor GC kurz bei mir in Fischbach vorbeischauen. Sollte keine grosse Sache sein. Wenn Du um 12:15 Uhr hier wärst, sollte das mit Anritt zu GC klappen. Ich schicke Dir mal eine PN mit meiner Handynummer. Bin jetzt noch kurz in FFM in der Muckibude, kannst mich aber erreichen.



Vielen Dank für das Angebot!  Da ich aber nicht genau weiß, ob es am Schaltauge liegt, fahre ich wahrscheinlich trotzdem mal kurz beim Händler vorbei. Sollte ich das nicht schaffen, melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

Moin Moin


Gerd: eigentich ist das doch gar nicht so schwer. Wenn der Schaltauge krumm ist könnte es daran liegen, sehr wahrscheinlich sogar. Wenn das Schaltauge gerade ist dann wirds wohl am verstellten (Anschlagschrauben) Schaltwerk, bzw an verdreckten/verrosteten Schaltzügen liegen.
Immer diese Händlerabhängigkeit  der kann auch nur gucken obs krum ist und evt die Schaltung nachstellen.


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> 
> Gerd: eigentich ist das doch gar nicht so schwer. Wenn der Schaltauge krumm ist könnte es daran liegen, sehr wahrscheinlich sogar. Wenn das Schaltauge gerade ist dann wirds wohl am verstellten (Anschlagschrauben) Schaltwerk, bzw an verdreckten/verrosteten Schaltzügen liegen.
> Immer diese Händlerabhängigkeit  der kann auch nur gucken obs krum ist und evt die Schaltung nachstellen.



Typisch Gresi... 

An der Zuganschlagschraube liegt es nicht. Die Schaltung kommt um so mehr in die Speichen, je kräftiger ich Pedalieren muß. Außer am Schaltauge kann es auch an der Schaltung und/oder Ausfallenden liegen. Ob ich mit einer Richtlehre ein Schaltauge an einem Carbonhinterbau richten soll, ist für mich fraglich. -> Händler.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. April 2007)

So, bin schon wieder zurück aus der Mucki-Bude



Arachne schrieb:


> An der Zuganschlagschraube liegt es nicht.



Ich war auch 'mal davon ausgegangen, dass Du das ausgeschlossen hattest...



Arachne schrieb:


> Ob ich mit einer Richtlehre ein Schaltauge an einem Carbonhinterbau richten soll, ist für mich fraglich. -> Händler.



Da sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem, aber frag' sicherheitshalber lieber den Händler...


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Ich war auch 'mal davon ausgegangen, dass Du das ausgeschlossen hattest...


Danke. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Da sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem, aber frag' sicherheitshalber lieber den Händler...


Der meint auch, dass das kein Problem wäre.  Rufe Dich gleich an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

moin ihr


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

Schöne Passagen im Spessart:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

schick 

möchte jemand eine RS Reba mit uturn und poplock gegen eine zum zweiten mal knacksende Fox F100rlt tauschen?  - nicht? schade, aber hatte ich schon erwartet.
Mal bei Canyon anfragen ob die sowas machen.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schöne Passagen im Spessart:


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> schick
> 
> möchte jemand eine RS Reba mit uturn und poplock gegen eine zum zweiten mal knacksende Fox F100rlt tauschen?  - nicht? schade, aber hatte ich schon erwartet.
> Mal bei Canyon anfragen ob die sowas machen.



hmm ob RS besser ist? haste den thread zu deiner kommenden gabel gelesen? soll ja auch nicht so dolle sein


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm ob RS besser ist? haste den thread zu deiner kommenden gabel gelesen? soll ja auch nicht so dolle sein


Ich kenne ja ´ne Menge Reba-Fahrer und fahre auch selbst eine, aber unzufrieden ist von denen keiner. Was für Probleme haben die Leute in dem genannten Thread denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

Da gehts um das 2step.
Dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewusst und werd auch beim abholen einige male 2-steppen bevor ich damit heim fahre. Wenn die Gabel schon bei denen aufm Parkplatz kollabiert können sie es behalten und ich schau mich nach was anderem um. Schade wärs trotzdem


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
erstmal nur ein piep, später mehr


*****************grins*********************


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

ei gude Lucca,
bist du endlich auch mal wieder hier 
Hoffe der Urlaub war schön und du hast dir nix getan.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

so gerade bei hibike mal knie/schienbein schützer gekauft. wenn die ja nicht so sperrig wären^^ 

unterarm gabs nicht - muss ich noch warten...bin auf die ersten fahreindrücke gespannt


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Allen Urlaubern meinerseits an dieser Stelle eine schöne Zeit mit den BBB's
> (Boards, Bike's, Babe's ); insbesondere an den Lugga  (hast'n Helm mit ?).



Ne, aber ne Mütze,
und die Engländer haben ja festgestellt das die Mütze den Wurf aus dem Hochhaus übersteht der Helm aber nicht 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> speziell fürn Gerd stell ich sie nochmal direkt hier rein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erstmal 

Man kann langsam werden und man kann auch oben stehen bleiben bevors runter geht  




MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Oder der Lugga hat sich neu eingeloggt ...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Lucca,
> bist du endlich auch mal wieder hier
> Hoffe der Urlaub war schön und du hast dir nix getan.



Ausser ner einseitigen Verfärbung meines Bopess ist alles O.K.


----------



## arkonis (7. April 2007)

gude


----------



## arkonis (7. April 2007)

hab nun endlich mein ärmelloses Shirt bekommen  musste lange danach suchen 


geht morgen eine Tour?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> oder zum Altkönig? *Trailsucht*
> wann kommt der Uwe wieder? Dem hätte das gestern sicher auch sehr viel Spass gemacht



ganz sicher   



bodo_nimda schrieb:


> das beste war das vorderrade bremsen von CR, das hinterrad war bestimmt 2-3 m in der luft *neidischbin*
> ich bleibe wenn überhaupt auf dem vorderrad stehen aber ich gleite nicht so stylisch ...



Bremsen kann er halt der CR und das auch noch verdamt gut  




MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wenn de Lugga und sein Rotwild wg. Urlaub nicht ausfällt, muß ja aaner für Unnerhaldung beim Beige sorje...



PAH


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

ich werd ja noch ganz rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

wann steigt denn mal wieder ne Plauschertour?

und wann gehts wieder los mit den Freitags-abends Touren ab Hofheimer Türmchen?
und was is mitm Trikot, sind ja jetzt wieder alle da


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

der Kerl kann besser bremsen als ich, man  beachte speziell min 01:39


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die gestrige Spessarttour war richtig schön: Super Wetter, lustige Truppe und sehr schöne Trails!
> 
> Wiederholungstermin: Wie sieht es denn bei euch am 22.4. aus?



gut  



Arachne schrieb:


> Prima!  Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mit dem Rad hinfahre. Will vorher mal zum Händler nach Schaltung/Schaltauge schauen lassen. Ist leider nicht in Ordnung/defekt.  Kann nicht im kleinsten Gang fahren...





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> 
> Gerd: eigentich ist das doch gar nicht so schwer. Wenn der Schaltauge krumm ist könnte es daran liegen, sehr wahrscheinlich sogar. Wenn das Schaltauge gerade ist dann wirds wohl am verstellten (Anschlagschrauben) Schaltwerk, bzw an verdreckten/verrosteten Schaltzügen liegen.
> Immer diese Händlerabhängigkeit  der kann auch nur gucken obs krum ist und evt die Schaltung nachstellen.



Ich wär auch für den Schaltzug als Ursache gewesen, funkts jetzt wieder wenn ja was wars?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

gude uwe...bald mal wieder krachen lassen? wobei ich doch noch etwas eingeschränkt bin...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

gude hkn

gibts ja nicht das das immernoch drückt und zwickt


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der Kerl kann besser bremsen als ich, man  beachte speziell min 01:39



puh der hat es raus


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude uwe...bald mal wieder krachen lassen? wobei ich doch noch etwas eingeschränkt bin...



Ich würds gern mal wieder krachen lassen, mal schauen was die Ostertage noch so angesagt ist, hab auch noch die nächste Woche frei da sollte sich doch was einrichten lassen  


Aber jetzt erstmal gude Besserung,
habs gelesen das Du ne Erdung hattest, was machst den auch für Sachen?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gude hkn
> 
> gibts ja nicht das das immernoch drückt und zwickt



gude CR,

du keine ahnung - bein und arm gehen ja wieder - ist halt immer noch die brust. war ja natürlich nicht beim arzt. vielleicht sind ja wirklich rippen angeknackst. 

keine ahnung, wenn es bis dienstag wirklich nicht besser ist, komm ich wohl um nen arzt besuch nicht rum - "normales" biken geht aber.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aber jetzt erstmal gude Besserung,
> habs gelesen das Du ne Erdung hattest, was machst den auch für Sachen?



kennst das doch - einer musste es ausprobieren und da du nicht da warst 

aber was mich nicht umbringt, tut mir halt weh *lachweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

hehe


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kennst das doch - einer musste es ausprobieren und da du nicht da warst
> 
> aber was mich nicht umbringt, tut mir halt weh *lachweg*



Hab mir ja auch ein Andenken von Arosa mitgebracht  Als ich wieder Zuhause ankam mußte ich erstmal testen ob ich aufm Sattel sitzen kann  

Muß noch was eingestehen: Das Bike hat mir im Urlaub trotz boardens gefehlt, ich wär soooooooooooo gern mal mit dem Bike die Piste runtergeschossen, oder auch von Arosa nach Chur und dann mit der Räthischen Bahn wieder hoch   

Ansonsten waren die Schneeverhältnisse nicht die allerbesten.  Früh am Morgen war die Piste gefroren und am Nachmittag sulzig bis wässrig, es hatte immer Stellen an denen Watersliding ausprobiert werden konnte  Touren waren überhaupt nicht möglich   Gestern bin ich Mittags gar nicht mehr gefahren, da hats keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Bei gefühlter Temp von 20° muß man Abstriche bei Schneequalität in kauf nehmen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

na dann is doch alles bestens. Wenn du selbst in Snowboardurlaub dein Bike vermisst du hast trotzdem das falsche Bike gekauft


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei gefühlter Temp von 20° muß man Abstriche bei Schneequalität in kauf nehmen



 davon kann man wohl ausgehen...


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab mir ja auch ein Andenken von Arosa mitgebracht  Als ich wieder Zuhause ankam mußte ich erstmal testen ob ich aufm Sattel sitzen kann



na solange du sitzen kannst  - biken geht bei mir auch besser als laufen


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2007)

Is irgenwas geplant in der nächsten Woche ausser Do fuel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

ka - wobei fuel ja nur nette einlädt


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ka - wobei fuel ja nur nette einlädt



 ach da war ja was 

dann hät ich am Do also keine Zeit  den Rest der Woche aber schon, ah Mi is noch AW Biken


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

Ich würd ja vorschlagen das sich hkn, Lucca, evt bodo und meinereiner (ähnlich Trailsüchtige dann auch) zu einer Sonntags-retour treffen  Termin lass ich mal offen, unter der Woche is aber eher schlecht.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich würd ja vorschlagen das sich hkn, Lucca, evt bodo und meinereiner (ähnlich Trailsüchtige dann auch) zu einer Sonntags-retour treffen  Termin lass ich mal offen, unter der Woche is aber eher schlecht.




So. is erstmal schlecht wegen Ostern, die Kinder fordern ihr Recht ein


----------



## arkonis (7. April 2007)

kannst ja den Kindern auch ein Bike schenken, sieht mann in letzter Zeit öfter das da aus den Trails Mann, Frau + x Kinder kommen    oder bist du ein Rabenvater


----------



## arkonis (7. April 2007)

ich würde ja morgen fahren aber muss das schon heute wissen also?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> kannst ja den Kindern auch ein Bike schenken, sieht mann in letzter Zeit öfter das da aus den Trails Mann, Frau + x Kinder kommen    oder bist du ein Rabenvater



Die Kiddies haben Fahrräder, wollen aber nur mit auf den Feldi wenn ich sie mit ner Stange hochzieh. Die sind faul, da hast de keine Chance!


----------



## caroka (7. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich würde ja morgen fahren aber muss das schon heute wissen also?



Für mich ist morgen Regeneration angesagt.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

so bin jetzt mal ne stunde mit den schützern rum geeiert - ich würde fast sagen XL ist zu klein^^ bzw. meine waade darf nun aber nicht mehr wirklich dicker werden *lach*

schön warm sind sie auch noch  obwohl kurze hose und die dezente kühle draußen - schönes tropenklima auf der haut.


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

So, habe heute eine lockere Runde mit Caroka und Wahltho gedreht. Wahltho war so lieb  mir mein Schaltauge mit seiner Richtlehre wieder gerade zu biegen!  Wir sind von Kelkheim über Falkenstein zur Hohemark und haben auf dem Kliniktrail erstmal alle Speichen meines Hinterrades mehrere Umdrehungen festdrehen müssen. Das Rad ist quasi beinahe auseinander gefallen!!!   So haben wir gc verpaßt und sind dann weiter zum Mamorstein, diesen komplett, dann Weberpfad, Saalburg, Goldgrube, Hohemark, Falkenstein, Viktoriatrail, Kronberg, Kocherfels, Falkenstein, Kelkheim.

Am Ende waren es dann 65,5km, 1245Hm, 16,6km/h in knapp 4h!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Für mich ist morgen Regeneration angesagt.



Wiiiieeeesooooo???


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

@Lugga: Willkommen zurück!!!  Poste doch mal bitte ein Bild Deines Arosa-Andenkens!


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die gestrige Spessarttour war richtig schön: Super Wetter, lustige Truppe und sehr schöne Trails!
> 
> Wiederholungstermin: Wie sieht es denn bei euch am 22.4. aus?


Gut; Termin ist vorgemerkt. 

Die Schaltung geht wieder wie Saaaahhne; ich war gestern mit dem Bike wg. Geburtstag Richtung Weilrod unterwegs. Diesmal nicht über's Rote Kreuz, sondern eher westlich über Hofheim, Eppstein (unterwegs im Wald den Kater getroffen), Ehlhalten, durch ein Naturschutzgebiet am Dattenbach Richtung Oberrod, Reichenbach etc.. Die Strecke am Dattenbach war sehr schön, wenige Wanderer oder Biker und natürlich keine Auto's im Tal. Waren dann 39 km und 880 hm.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich würd ja vorschlagen das sich hkn, Lucca, evt bodo und meinereiner (ähnlich Trailsüchtige dann auch) zu einer Sonntags-retour treffen  Termin lass ich mal offen, unter der Woche is aber eher schlecht.



also bodo und ich wollen morgen eigentlich schon fahren. wie gesagt ich lasse es aber erstmal trailmäßig etwas langsamer angehen. also quasi mit bremse wie letzte woche


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Ende waren es dann 65,5km, 1245Hm, 16,6km/h in knapp 4h!!!



nu weiß ich warum ich erstmal nicht mehr mit euch fahre


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gut; Termin ist vorgemerkt.
> 
> Die Schaltung geht wieder wie Saaaahhne;



prima - nix nervt mehr als ein nicht wirklich rund laufender antrieb


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also bodo und ich wollen morgen eigentlich schon fahren. wie gesagt ich lasse es aber erstmal trailmäßig etwas langsamer angehen. also quasi mit bremse wie letzte woche



Zum Glück hast Du Dir Beläge gekauft! Das geht jetzt ratz fatz...


----------



## caroka (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wiiiieeeesooooo???



Weil ich nicht Arachne und Wahltho heiße.


----------



## Google (7. April 2007)

Guten Abend Ihr Lieben

Sooo, jetzt wirds ernst   Hiermit seid Ihr nun offiziell eingeladen mal zu uns in den Spessart zu kommen, um das Gelände gemeinsam mit den Wölfen unter die Stollen zu nehmen  

Ich hoffe das es klappt und das wir auch mal Euer Hausrevier mit Euch unter die Lupe nehmen können  

Bitte nehmt an den Umfrage teil, damit ich weiß an welchem Tag die meisten können. Weitere Infos oder Fragen im Link unten.

*Umfrage gemeinsame Plauscher/Wölfetour und Freunde ! Wann könnt Ihr ?​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nu weiß ich warum ich erstmal nicht mehr mit euch fahre



Das war nur die Caroka!  Du kennst sie ja: immer darauf aus die Jungs zu demoralisieren...


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schöne Passagen im Spessart:
> 
> [hier war ein Bild]


Hoffentlich kommen wir da am 22.04. nochmal vorbei ....


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen wir da am 22.04. nochmal vorbei ....



Da waren noch weitere schöne Stellen und es soll noch meeeeeehhhr geben!


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zum Glück hast Du Dir Beläge gekauft! Das geht jetzt ratz fatz...



och eben mal wieder belege gecheckt - komisch an denen verändert sich nix. ist immer noch genauso viel drauf. scheinen super-sonder-langhalt-beläge zu sein. wenn die dann mal runter sind, halten die nächsten bestimmt nur 25km


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das war nur die Caroka!  Du kennst sie ja: immer darauf aus die Jungs zu demoralisieren...



stimmt das caro(sche)  fährt nen flotten reifen, aber da ist sie bei dir lieber gerd und mr.feldberg_im_dunklen_und_im_winter(waltho) ja bestens aufgehoben.

beim bergauf_bremsklotz formaly known as hkn  wäre der speed eindeutig zu langsam für euch - da fallt ihr ja um *lachweg*


----------



## habkeinnick (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da waren noch weitere schöne Stellen und es soll noch meeeeeehhhr geben!



wäre ja schlimm wenn ihr alles in einer tour hättet sehen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das war nur die Caroka!  Du kennst sie ja: immer darauf aus die Jungs zu demoralisieren...


Du kennst Arachne ja. Er neigt dazu zu übertreiben. 
Ich bin am Limit gefahren.


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du kennst Arachne ja. Er neigt dazu zu übertreiben.
> Ich bin am Limit gefahren.



Is sie nich süß! Wie sie uns wieder aufbauen will!  

Gib wenigstens zu, dass das mit meinem Hinterrad eher noch untertrieben war!


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och eben mal wieder belege gecheckt - komisch an denen verändert sich nix. ist immer noch genauso viel drauf. scheinen super-sonder-langhalt-beläge zu sein. wenn die dann mal runter sind, halten die nächsten bestimmt nur 25km



*neidischbin*


----------



## caroka (7. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Is sie nich süß! Wie sie uns wieder aufbauen will!
> 
> Gib wenigstens zu, dass das mit meinem Hinterrad eher noch untertrieben war!



   
Das war total untertrieben. Ich habe so etwas noch nie gesehen. Ich dachte erst  die LR Achse sei gebrochen. Aber Wahltho hat das ja wieder super hinbekommen.  
Ich dachte, dass die Tour für Dich damit beendet ist.


----------



## caroka (7. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt das caro(sche)  fährt nen flotten reifen, aber da ist sie bei dir lieber gerd und mr.feldberg_im_dunklen_und_im_winter(waltho) ja bestens aufgehoben.
> 
> beim bergauf_bremsklotz formaly known as hkn  wäre der speed eindeutig zu langsam für euch - da fallt ihr ja um *lachweg*



  
Du Scherzkeks 
So schnell falle ich nicht um. 

GN8


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Guten Abend Ihr Lieben
> 
> Sooo, jetzt wirds ernst   Hiermit seid Ihr nun offiziell eingeladen mal zu uns in den Spessart zu kommen, um das Gelände gemeinsam mit den Wölfen unter die Stollen zu nehmen
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank fürs Organisieren!  Was machst Du eigentlich, wenn der zweite Termin vor dem ersten liegt? 

Das mit der Umfrage ist eine prima Idee!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so bin jetzt mal ne stunde mit den schützern rum geeiert - ich würde fast sagen XL ist zu klein^^ bzw. meine waade darf nun aber nicht mehr wirklich dicker werden *lach*
> 
> schön warm sind sie auch noch  obwohl kurze hose und die dezente kühle draußen - schönes tropenklima auf der haut.



Was sind das für welche? Ich brauch für Finale auch noch was und nehme Tipps gerne an.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

@ hkn: ich meinte eher so nächstens We oder so, wenn du halt wieder fit bist. Bin schon ganz fleißig am Landkarte studieren und Garmin füttern, hoffe das das was ich da zusammensuche wenigenstens teilweiße Spass macht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. April 2007)

keiner mehr da?
hab mir ne fast nur Trailtour geplant 56km 2040hm
22km und 850hm davon sind vom Feldberg über Altkönig zum Feldberg zu 90% auf Trails geplant (wenn mich die Landkarte net anlügt, bzw ich sie falsch verstehe), den Teil würd ich gern mit dem hkn und dem Uwe fahren. Der bodo hat sicher auch seinen Spass dran. Beim Gerd weiß ichs nicht, der bremst ja immer so viel bergab  *striez*
Würde also vorschlagen wieder den Feldi als Treffpunkt zu nehmen.
der Rest ist meine an- und abreise zum Feldi - natürlich über Umwege.
gelb hin, blau da, rot zurück


----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was sind das für welche? Ich brauch für Finale auch noch was und nehme Tipps gerne an.



laut dem extrem biker von hibike die besten  habe mir die Race Face FR 2 gekauft (mit oder ohne 2 ist wohl das gleiche). sind für klumpen wie mich wohl die richtige wahl. verrutschen soweit ich das feststellen konnte nicht und sind ohne strumpf, werden mit 5 bändern fixiert. wenn du welche mit strumpf haben möchtest -> Race Face DH. 

denke die schützen wirklich sehr gut, nach einer weile haben die auch nicht mehr wirklich gestört. radeln scheint damit zu gehen, wobei im sommer bergauf sollte man sie wohl besser nicht tragen  

probier sie am besten mal an. werde mir noch die unterarmschützer kaufen wenn sie wieder da sind. die machen auf jedenfall nen soliden eindruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> keiner mehr da?
> hab mir ne fast nur Trailtour geplant 56km 2040hm
> 22km und 850hm davon sind vom Feldberg über Altkönig zum Feldberg zu 90% auf Trails geplant (wenn mich die Landkarte net anlügt, bzw ich sie falsch verstehe), den Teil würd ich gern mit dem hkn und dem Uwe fahren. Der bodo hat sicher auch seinen Spass dran. Beim Gerd weiß ichs nicht, der bremst ja immer so viel bergab  *striez*
> Würde also vorschlagen wieder den Feldi als Treffpunkt zu nehmen.
> ...



puh, da bin ich ja schon im eimer bis ich das erste mal auf dem feldi bin  - du kannst dich hoffentlich noch erinnern das ich vom fuchstanz zum feldi hoch 3 mal absteigen mußte. meine skills bergauf sind doch recht begrenzt  

aber ansonsten denke ich kann das schon was für uns sein - und bodo fährt eigentlich auch alles was nicht völlig hirnrissig ist...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Guten Abend Ihr Lieben
> 
> Sooo, jetzt wirds ernst   Hiermit seid Ihr nun offiziell eingeladen mal zu uns in den Spessart zu kommen, um das Gelände gemeinsam mit den Wölfen unter die Stollen zu nehmen
> 
> ...



wenn es auch ne gruppe für die lahme fraktion gibt  dann würde ich probieren den termin zu schaffen den ihr euch am ende aussucht (bin vom prinzip an allen 3 terminen verfügbar)


----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (8. April 2007)

Ei guude Maggo, schon wach?


----------



## Maggo (8. April 2007)

du weißt ja.......ich würd manchmal echt einiges dafür geben mal ausschlafen zu können....


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn es auch ne gruppe für die lahme fraktion gibt  dann würde ich probieren den termin zu schaffen den ihr euch am ende aussucht (bin vom prinzip an allen 3 terminen verfügbar)



Es gibt zwar keine lahme Fraktion, aber eine bei der Du sehr gut mithalten kannst!


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du weißt ja.......ich würd manchmal echt einiges dafür geben mal ausschlafen zu können....



Moje,

geht mir genauso...

Sieht kalt draußen aus.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. April 2007)

Es wird schön heute, ich sitz schon am offenen Fenster  mit freiem Oberkörper ***wow***,



...brr is das kalt


----------



## Lucafabian (8. April 2007)

Moin Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. April 2007)

@fux: Boarden is geil 

und auch ein Moin


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @fux: Boarden is geil
> 
> und auch ein Moin



moinsen !

ich weiß, wie geil boarden ist, du sack   will auch mal wieder  
vielleicht im nächsten winter  

wetter geil, arschkalt da draußen, leider keine zeit zum biken. noch fragen


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moinsen !
> 
> ich weiß, wie geil boarden ist, du sack   will auch mal wieder
> vielleicht im nächsten winter
> ...



Wieso? 

Hätte zwar Zeit, aber nach den letzten fünf Bike-Tagen... Gönne mir heute vielleicht mal etwas Erholung.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du weißt ja.......ich würd manchmal echt einiges dafür geben mal ausschlafen zu können....



Ab sofort bin ich auch immer früh wach, dafür bin ich auch früh wieder müde  

Winterurlaub ist die Wende, demnächst Frühstücken wir mal gemeinsam auf dem Alden. Lass es aber noch wärmer werden. Hier ist es ja saukalt, in Arosa wars wärmer, eigentlisch komisch 


@Arachne und Caro:
Wie sind die Spessarträuber denn so drauf? Sind die fit und  ?
Den Beschreibung nach scheints im Spessart ja doch trailige Wege zu geben.


----------



## wissefux (8. April 2007)

familie halt. kommen schon um 11.30 uhr zu uns. dann gehts lecker mittag essen und anschließend kuchen (dem hab ich übrigens grad den rest gegeben und endgültig versaut  ; zum glück war der ja nur für mich gedacht ...)
vielleicht geht was am frühen abend, da ist wenigstens wärmer als jetzt ...


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> @Arachne und Caro:
> Wie sind die Spessarträuber denn so drauf? Sind die fit und  ?
> Den Beschreibung nach scheints im Spessart ja doch trailige Wege zu geben.



Ja, die sind fit und  ! Sie haben ihre Kraxler, Downhiller und eine Leistungsbandbreite wie wir auch. Die Trails waren sehr schön und die nach unten hätten Dir auch Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Winterurlaub ist die Wende, demnächst Frühstücken wir mal gemeinsam auf dem Alden. Lass es aber noch wärmer werden. Hier ist es ja saukalt, in Arosa wars wärmer, eigentlisch komisch



die kälte draussen find ich auch behämmert. ich will eigentlich gleich mal los und wollte heute, bzw. bis november keine langen hosen mehr anziehen.


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

Whow, es Carosche is schon wach! Ich dachte, Du würdest den Vormittag erstmal durchpennen.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bis november keine langen hosen mehr anziehen.




 da is es doch noch vieeeeeeeeel zu kalt zu!


----------



## caroka (8. April 2007)

Edit:Morsche



Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Hätte zwar Zeit, aber nach den letzten fünf Bike-Tagen... Gönne mir heute vielleicht mal etwas Erholung.



Du Weichei


----------



## caroka (8. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> @Arachne und Caro:
> Wie sind die Spessarträuber denn so drauf? Sind die fit und  ?
> Den Beschreibung nach scheints im Spessart ja doch trailige Wege zu geben.



Die sind ein richtig lustiges Völkchen. Das wird 'ne Gaudi.  
Und trailmäßig wird es Dir auch gefallen.


----------



## caroka (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, es Carosche is schon wach! Ich dachte, Du würdest den Vormittag erstmal durchpennen.



Die Sonne hat mich geweckt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

moin moin

hkn: wenn wir uns auf dem Feldi treffen ist es nur unwesentlich mehr als letzen Sonntag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Ende waren es dann 65,5km, *1245Hm*, 16,6km/h in knapp 4h!!!



Sind die Höhenmeter von Fischbach bis zur Hohemark schon inkludiert? 

War 'ne super Runde und hat echt Laune gemacht! 

Ich geh' jetzt gleich noch 'ne kleine Runde trailen, bis die Familie zu den Osterfeierlichkeiten bei uns eintrudelt


----------



## Google (8. April 2007)

Moinsen  

@Arachne, [email protected] So ist´s braaav *streichel*  Immer schön Werbung machen  

Natürlich werden wir bei der gemeinsamen Tour schauen, dass wir zusammen bleiben, wir haben eh ein breites Leistungsspektrum. Im Zweifelsfall schicken wir einige gleich in die Kneipe zum warten bis wir dann kommen .

Streckenmässig von mir im Blickfeld ist aber eher das etwas gemässigte, aber sehr trailige Gebiet. Die Trails sind nicht ganz so technisch schwierig, können aber recht schnell und flüssig gefahren werden. Ausserdem sind die Steigungen nicht ganz so giftig wie auffem Hahnenkamm, wir wollen ja alle geniessen können . Ein paar Higlights sind auf alle Fälle dabei, z.B die Birkenhainer aber auch kurze Steilstücke.

Grüße

Google


----------



## caroka (8. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sind die Höhenmeter von Fischbach bis zur Hohemark schon inkludiert?
> 
> War 'ne super Runde und hat echt Laune gemacht!
> 
> Ich geh' jetzt gleich noch 'ne kleine Runde trailen, bis die Familie zu den Osterfeierlichkeiten bei uns eintrudelt



Viel Spass.  Ich könnte heute nicht mehr auf's Rad, schon gar nicht auf eines, welches 17KG wiegt. 

Edit: Ich denke die hm sind schon eingerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> @Arachne, [email protected] So ist´s braaav *streichel*  Immer schön Werbung machen
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du eine schöne Strecke für uns zusammenstellst.  Da mache ich mir gar keine Gedanken. Das wird ein super Tag mit schönen Trails.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

moin ihr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

moin hkn


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sind die Höhenmeter von Fischbach bis zur Hohemark schon inkludiert?
> 
> War 'ne super Runde und hat echt Laune gemacht!
> 
> Ich geh' jetzt gleich noch 'ne kleine Runde trailen, bis die Familie zu den Osterfeierlichkeiten bei uns eintrudelt



Ja, die sind dabei.

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich mich heute nochmal zu fahren animieren kann.


----------



## arkonis (8. April 2007)

Moin *Letzter*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

@ hkn: nächstes WE schon was vor? Sonst könnte man sich ja mal den Feldberg anschauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, die sind dabei.
> 
> Weiß noch nicht, ob ich mich heute nochmal zu fahren animieren kann.



Heute war es moderater: 800hm und 32km 

Aber superg***es wetterchen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

4 Plauscher da und keiner schreibt was

frohe ostern!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: nächstes WE schon was vor? Sonst könnte man sich ja mal den Feldberg anschauen



was ich nächstes WE vor habe? am end biken  - logo können wir uns dann mal treffen.

bodo hatte heute mal seine schützer dabei (ich hatte sie natürlich daheim, da ich ja heute nix wildes machen wollte) - naja was soll ich sagen? wir haben es doch noch mal schön krachen lassen. hinter der herzberg kneipe runter, k.a. wie das ding heißt - war ein rotes reh. man man man ich brauche noch mehr federweg   

40,6 km - aber nicht wirklich schnell gefahren. 14,2 schnitt und 750 hm.

und langsam grüßen auch die MTBler nicht mehr *grummel* kaum hat man weitere hosen an und kein hautenges trikot schon verstummen die leute. kann natürlich sein das wir heute extrem viele de**en getroffen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 4 Plauscher da und keiner schreibt was
> 
> frohe ostern!



doch doch - war nur etwas länger 

genau ihr alle hier 

FROHE OSTERN


----------



## Maggo (8. April 2007)

mir tut der ar**** weh.......ich leg mich mal um.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

Herzberg Kneipe?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Herzberg Kneipe?



na die kneipe auf dem herzberg  - das ding wo man was trinken und essen kaufen kann, direkt neben dem herzberg turm 

dann direkt dort die stufen runter und ab in den weg/trail...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

wo issn der Herzberg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

hab ihn gefunden. geht ein schwarzer dünner Strich ziemlich gerade runter.
War euer Weg gerade? Dann schau ich mal ob ich den noch mit reinpack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na die kneipe auf dem herzberg  - das ding wo man was trinken und essen kaufen kann, direkt neben dem herzberg turm
> 
> dann direkt dort die stufen runter und ab in den weg/trail...



Telefonschneise. 

Ist aber nur steil, wofür der Federweg?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Telefonschneise.
> 
> Ist aber nur steil, wofür der Federweg?



stimmt der hat schon ordentlich gefälle  - naja wenn man es einigermaßen laufen lässt (CR dir wäre es bestimmt wieder zu langsam gewesen) leistet das fahrwerk schon schwerstarbeit. was gestört hat waren die vielen querliegenden bäume die da ganz "zufällig" hingefallen sind und vielleicht einpaar weniger steine wären auch toll, aber auf jedenfall macht das ding laune


----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hab ihn gefunden. geht ein schwarzer dünner Strich ziemlich gerade runter.
> War euer Weg gerade? Dann schau ich mal ob ich den noch mit reinpack.



du CR, vielleicht solltest du die strecke vorher mal abfahren  ist bestimmt ne menge spaßiges zeug dabei, aber erfahren muß ich das ja auch noch


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt der hat schon ordentlich gefälle  - naja wenn man es einigermaßen laufen lässt (CR dir wäre es bestimmt wieder zu langsam gewesen) leistet das fahrwerk schon schwerstarbeit. was gestört hat waren die vielen querliegenden bäume die da ganz "zufällig" hingefallen sind und vielleicht einpaar weniger steine wären auch toll, aber auf jedenfall macht das ding laune



Also mir machen Bäume und Steine, d.h. technisches Terrain Spaß! Klar mag ich es auch, wenn man es mal laufen lassen kann. Aber auf Dauer wäre mir das zu langweilig. Fahr mal die alte Rodelbahn am Romberg. Die ist zwar nicht ganz so steil, aber schön frei und macht super Laune!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

Rodelbahn am Romberg - wird gesucht und reingepackt 

@hkn: ich plan ne harte Trailtour - so für mich zum testen was geht.
Bisher bin ich bei 89,4km mit 3100hm  mal sehen wann ich zum fahren komme.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

ganz schön kurz, dafür lohnt der umweg nicht.
Tillmannsweg - is der was? Das is doch ne Forstautobahn oder?
die Rodelbahn am Feldberg find ich  frag mal hkn


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Rodelbahn am Romberg - wird gesucht und reingepackt
> 
> @hkn: ich plan ne harte Trailtour - so für mich zum testen was geht.
> Bisher bin ich bei 94,2km mit 3210hm  mal sehen wann ich zum fahren komme.



Ist sogar in den Karten als "Alte Rodelbahn" gekennzeichnet. Kommt am Rand von Königstein raus.

Nach Deinen Posts suchst Du Dir auch viele Strecken an Hand der Karten raus. Ist bestimmt auch ganz lustig. Ich bin jedoch froh, dass ich viele, viele Trails gezeigt bekomme! (gc, abHofheim, AWB, Spessartwölfe, DIMB-Touren,...) Wenn Du was schönes (unbekanntes) findest, mußt Du es halt zeigen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

Ich plane praktisch komplett am PC und lass mich dann einfach überraschen.


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ganz schön kurz, dafür lohnt der umweg nicht.
> Tillmannsweg - is der was? Das is doch ne Forstautobahn oder?
> die Rodelbahn am Feldberg find ich  frag mal hkn



So kurz ist sie gar nicht. Außerdem kommst Du auf sehr schönen Trails hin und wieder weg! Den Tillmannsweg vergiß mal ganz schnell wieder. Der ist langweilig und höchstens etwas zum Testen der Kondition (dafür aber doch schön geeignet). Ne, da gibt es wesentlich schönere Strecken das Reichenbachtal hoch. Entweder in der Mitte neben dem Bach, oder zwischen Bach und Tillmannsweg. Zur Rodelbahn kommst Du vom Feldi aus über X-Trail, Rotes-Kreuz-Trail bis zum Eselseck (kennst Du den?), sowie dem Trail, der neben den Fischteichen am Naturfreundehaus beginnt.

Die Rodelbahn am Feldi ist breit, die am Romberg ein schmaler Hohlweg.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also mir machen Bäume und Steine, d.h. technisches Terrain Spaß! Klar mag ich es auch, wenn man es mal laufen lassen kann. Aber auf Dauer wäre mir das zu langweilig. Fahr mal die alte Rodelbahn am Romberg. Die ist zwar nicht ganz so steil, aber schön frei und macht super Laune!



jedem natürlich das ihm gefällt - ich mag auch andere sachen, solange sie nicht zu steil bergauf gehen ist mir eigentlich fast alles recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. April 2007)

Frohe Ostern an Euch alle auch von mir an dieser Stelle,

ich werde morgen um 9:00 h ab Hohemark mit meiner Schwester fahren. Sie war noch nie auf dem Altkönig. Von da muß ich noch schauen, welche Wege wir weiter nehmen. Es wird also keine "Race"-Tour werden und auch bergab wohl eher genußtechnisch trailig bergab gehen als kachelmäßig.
Aus dem Grund hab ich das verbal nicht so breit getreten und auch kein LMB erstellt. Wer mit meinem "Speed" mitmöchte, gerne. Ich möchte diesmal nur nicht mit 180-190 hinterher hecheln (ich denke, Ihr versteht was ich meine ).


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern an Euch alle auch von mir an dieser Stelle,
> 
> ich werde morgen um 9:00 h ab Hohemark mit meiner Schwester fahren. Sie war noch nie auf dem Altkönig. Von da muß ich noch schauen, welche Wege wir weiter nehmen. Es wird also keine "Race"-Tour werden und auch bergab wohl eher genußtechnisch trailig bergab gehen als kachelmäßig.
> Aus dem Grund hab ich das verbal nicht so breit getreten und auch kein LMB erstellt. Wer mit meinem "Speed" mitmöchte, gerne. Ich möchte diesmal nur nicht mit 180-190 hinterher hecheln (ich denke, Ihr versteht was ich meine ).



 Neun Uhr ist noch Frost! Außerdem hab ich meinen Akku nicht geladen. Ansonsten gerne! Fahre vielleicht bei KillerN ab 13 Uhr mit.

Ach so: Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> laut dem extrem biker von hibike die besten  habe mir die Race Face FR 2 gekauft (mit oder ohne 2 ist wohl das gleiche). sind für klumpen wie mich wohl die richtige wahl. verrutschen soweit ich das feststellen konnte nicht und sind ohne strumpf, werden mit 5 bändern fixiert. wenn du welche mit strumpf haben möchtest -> Race Face DH.
> 
> denke die schützen wirklich sehr gut, nach einer weile haben die auch nicht mehr wirklich gestört. radeln scheint damit zu gehen, wobei im sommer bergauf sollte man sie wohl besser nicht tragen
> 
> probier sie am besten mal an. werde mir noch die unterarmschützer kaufen wenn sie wieder da sind. die machen auf jedenfall nen soliden eindruck



Danke für den Tipp, ich werde sie mir bei Gelegenheit mal ansehen.


----------



## caroka (8. April 2007)

@Bruder Jörn 
Was ist denn in Beerfelden?


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Bruder Jörn
> Was ist denn in Beerfelden?



Bikepark


----------



## caroka (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bikepark



Aha!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. April 2007)

Genau, der Hoschie hat mir heute die ganze Fahrt in den kalten Norden davon vorgeschwärmt. Flowige Trails und unten wartet der Shuttle. Und es soll im Gegensatz zu Winterberg nicht so voll sein. 

Obwohl es sich doch ganz gut verlaufen hat, musste man beim DH seinen Slot gut abpassen um seine Linie in Ruhe fahren zu können.


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Neun Uhr ist noch Frost! ....


 nicht für mich (schon gar nicht bergauf ) 
Außerdem will ich auch vor dem Massenandrang am Feldi "fertig" sein.


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Genau, der Hoschie hat mir heute die ganze Fahrt in den kalten Norden davon vorgeschwärmt. Flowige Trails und unten wartet der Shuttle. Und es soll im Gegensatz zu Winterberg nicht so voll sein.
> 
> Obwohl es sich doch ganz gut verlaufen hat, musste man beim DH seinen Slot gut abpassen um seine Linie in Ruhe fahren zu können.



Was kostet denn sowas? Zahlt man pro Tag, pro Stunde, oder pro Shuttle? Unsere Truppe hat sowas nämlich auch mal vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Genau, der Hoschie hat mir heute die ganze Fahrt in den kalten Norden davon vorgeschwärmt. Flowige Trails und unten wartet der Shuttle. Und es soll im Gegensatz zu Winterberg nicht so voll sein.
> 
> Obwohl es sich doch ganz gut verlaufen hat, musste man beim DH seinen Slot gut abpassen um seine Linie in Ruhe fahren zu können.



Hmmmm, sag doch mal Bescheid, wenn Ihr einen Termin habt.

Edit: Wenn es recht ist.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was kostet denn sowas? Zahlt man pro Tag, pro Stunde, oder pro Shuttle? Unsere Truppe hat sowas nämlich auch mal vor.



du bist der beste gerd^^ folge deinem link -> http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/preise.htm

dann biste direkt schlauer


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was kostet denn sowas? Zahlt man pro Tag, pro Stunde, oder pro Shuttle? Unsere Truppe hat sowas nämlich auch mal vor.


15 Euronen die Tageskarte (siehe "Öffnungszeiten / Preise"). 
Bitte ggf. zeitig vorher einplanen; würde auch gerne mit (hatte ich Euch schon von meinem Aushilfsjob bei Stiftung Warentest erzählt ? ... ich bin für die Hardtails zuständig)


----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> nicht für mich (schon gar nicht bergauf )
> Außerdem will ich auch vor dem Massenandrang am Feldi "fertig" sein.



1. ist es da wirklich kalt und 2. ist das mitten in der nacht. 

dann mal viel spaß, werde morgen auch mal schauen ob ich meinen schwarzen noch mal satteln kann.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fahre vielleicht bei KillerN ab 13 Uhr mit.



ich glaub das ist nicht ganz meine geschwindigkeit - langsam wäre ne tolle angabe 

gerd die wäre doch auch was für dich -> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3928


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> 1. ist es da wirklich kalt und 2. ist das mitten in der nacht.
> 
> dann mal viel spaß, werde morgen auch mal schauen ob ich meinen schwarzen noch mal satteln kann.



Eben, deswegen auch mein Hinweis auf meinen Akku!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du bist der beste gerd^^ folge deinem link -> http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/preise.htm
> 
> dann biste direkt schlauer





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> 15 Euronen die Tageskarte (siehe "Öffnungszeiten / Preise").
> Bitte ggf. zeitig vorher einplanen; würde auch gerne mit (hatte ich Euch schon von meinem Aushilfsjob bei Stiftung Warentest erzählt ? ... ich bin für die Hardtails zuständig)



Ja, hatte eben mal geschaut. Es gibt aber nur eine Single Trail Strecke. Wie oft kann man die fahren, bis es langweilig wird?  

@Bruder Jörn: Wie war das in Winterberg?


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich glaub das ist nicht ganz meine geschwindigkeit - langsam wäre ne tolle angabe
> 
> gerd die wäre doch auch was für dich -> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3928



Ja, würde ich wohl aushalten. Wenn ich es mir aussuchen kann (kein Marathon), dann suche ich mir aber lieber etwas mit einem höheren Spaßfaktor auch bergauf (Trails  ).


----------



## caroka (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> .....
> 
> @Bruder Jörn: Wie war das in Winterberg?



Spessartfred


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eben, deswegen auch mein Hinweis auf meinen Akku!


Akku ; also Dunkel isses um die Uhrzeit doch nich mehr ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. April 2007)

Wir können das gerne mal zusammen angehen. 

In WB gibt es Tageskarten und Halbtageskarten (ca. 23/15 ) oder Zehnerkarten (16 ). Wir sind heute um elf dort angekommen und waren mit 'ner Zehnerkarte bis 17.00 h gut beschäftigt. Die Zahl der möglichen Abfahrten ist Abhängig von der Wartezeit am Lift und den Pausen um mal was zu trinken oder zu essen. Ich hatte auch mit mehr möglichen Abfahrten gerechnet, aber irgendwie verfliegt die Zeit.

Protektoren sind Pflicht, und können dort (einzeln oder volle Montur)geliehen werden. (Kosten von 5  bis 25  je nachdem was gebraucht wird)

Von uns sind es ca. 160 Km, davon 60 Km ab Marburg über die Landstraße, Dauer ca. 1 1/2 Stunden.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. April 2007)

Die Frage habe ich zu spät gesehen.

Es gibt einen Six Cross, DH, Free Cross, Northshore mit allen Varianten, FunStrecke Slopestyle etc. 

North Shore (generell mit Chicken Ways) und DH gehen ohne Hardtail schon ins Kreuz. Alles andere kann gut mit normalen Bikes gefahren werden.

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Frage habe ich zu spät gesehen.
> 
> Es gibt einen Six Cross, DH, Free Cross, Northshore mit allen Varianten, FunStrecke Slopestyle etc.
> 
> ...



Und ihr habt alles mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. April 2007)

Nicht ganz. Wir hatten 'ne gut gefüllte Kühltasche dabei. Das Kiosk und die Gaststätte haben wir nicht getestet. 

Ansonsten kommt man überall locker runter.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

Ja, mit nem Ransom - aber mit nem Carbon-Race Bike!?


----------



## Arachne (8. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ja, mit nem Ransom - aber mit nem Carbon-Race Bike!?



In Winterberg kannst Du Dir `nen Bike ausleihen. In Beerfelden hab ich nix gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

ja gut, stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Lucafabian (8. April 2007)

Bruder JÃ¶rn schrieb:


> Wir kÃ¶nnen das gerne mal zusammen angehen.
> 
> In WB gibt es Tageskarten und Halbtageskarten (ca. 23/15 â¬) oder Zehnerkarten (16 â¬). Wir sind heute um elf dort angekommen und waren mit 'ner Zehnerkarte bis 17.00 h gut beschÃ¤ftigt. Die Zahl der mÃ¶glichen Abfahrten ist AbhÃ¤ngig von der Wartezeit am Lift und den Pausen um mal was zu trinken oder zu essen. Ich hatte auch mit mehr mÃ¶glichen Abfahrten gerechnet, aber irgendwie verfliegt die Zeit.
> 
> ...



Vergest mich bloÃ nicht  



Arachne schrieb:


> In Winterberg kannst Du Dir `nen Bike ausleihen. In Beerfelden hab ich nix gefunden.



Hab mir Ã¼berlegt das ich mit dem roten Wilden fahr. Wenns wirklich zu einschrÃ¤nkend ist, werd ich beim nÃ¤chsten Besuch schlauer sein. Aber en fremdes Bike auf ner anspruchsvollen das ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In Winterberg kannst Du Dir `nen Bike ausleihen. In Beerfelden hab ich nix gefunden.



Ein spez. Bike wird doch eh nur für den Downhill gebraucht und die Jumps in denen es zum Einsatz kommt springt doch eh keiner von uns, zumindest nicht beim ersten Besuch. Bei der Northshore Strecke gibts Chicken Ways. Also wieso gleich beim ersten mal ein Bike leihen, da wird eh nur geschaut und gestaunt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

Hehe
ich wär dafür das wir den Besuch noch wenigstens 8 Wochen rauszögern 
in Winterberg gibts ja auch ne schöne Überungsstrecke und der 4cross is wohl auch mit unserem jetzigen Material zu meißtern


----------



## habkeinnick (8. April 2007)

jo cool wäre das schon...das sollten wir wirklich mal in angriff nehmen


----------



## Lucafabian (8. April 2007)

Redet nicht soviel davon sonst kann ích heut Nacht nicht schlafen. Ich würd schon gerne mal so eine Nortshore Strecke fahren und die Downhill Strecke würd ich mir auch mal ansehen, auch mim Roten.

Jetzt wo es wärmer wird sollte sie da doch was machen lassen.


Ich wollt schoooooooooon iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmer mal in so nen Park ***lechz***


----------



## fUEL (8. April 2007)

Nabend liebe Plauscherfreunde, bin wieder hier und hab noch keine Zeit gefunden die 20 Seiten zu lesen.

Einfach nabend Euch Plauschers. 
Seid Ihr alle xsund und munter????

Grüsse Frank


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. April 2007)

Ei gude Frank,

alles bestens und frohe Ostern noch

gute Nacht!


----------



## fUEL (8. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude Frank,
> 
> alles bestens und frohe Ostern noch
> 
> gute Nacht!


 
Das wünsch ich Euch allen auch und schönes Wetter und bunte Eier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Plauscherfreunde, bin wieder hier und hab noch keine Zeit gefunden die 20 Seiten zu lesen.
> 
> Einfach nabend Euch Plauschers.
> Seid Ihr alle xsund und munter????
> ...



Hi Frank, willkommen zurück! Wie wars?

Hier alles bestens. Alles ist heiß aufs Wetter...


----------



## fUEL (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Frank, willkommen zurück! Wie wars?
> 
> Hier alles bestens. Alles ist heiß aufs Wetter...


 

Hihi, es war obergenial und ich will bald wieder zu diesem einen Trail, der *alles hat, was ein Trail braucht, damit man nachts davon träumt.*

*Den sind wir 3 mal an einem Tag runter geheizt, naja zumindest beim letztem Mal war das etwas was Frauen von der Art der Hingabe mit der man sich da reinstürzt eifersüchtig macht.*

*Ich hab ein Video auf dem die meisten Highligts drauf sind *


*Ich muß jetzt erst mal Abbitte leisten aber wenn ich wieder darf muss ich raus auf em Rad und unser aller Trails aus neuen Perspektiven besser biken und/oder schöner fahren *


*Es war zur Hälfte sch...eiß Wetter aber Bmx is auch bei sch... Wetter geil und wir haben so mit dem Lernprogramm das schlechte Wetter gut überbrücken können. bis Di. Mittwoch -war das erste Mal ein schöner Trail angesagt mit Uphill ohne Shuttle aber dank wp als Bergziege geoutet war ich immer zuerst oben. Die Abfahrt war auch schon mega aber von dr Schwierigkeit noch nicht so komplex wie das Teil am Do wo wir 3 mal hochgeshuttelt und vorher auf nem anderen Trail 2 mal hochgeshuttelt sind.*
*Ich war nur vom bergabheizen vollkommen fertig und alle waren um 10 im Bett, weil jeder einfach platt war danach.*

*Es gibt auf jedem Berg unzählige Trails in der Provence und Schulklassen gehne zu 30 Leutchen biken und radeln auf steilen Trails bergauf oder sind mit 30 Schülern und 2 Lehrern auf einer der 3 Bmx Bahnen und die Kids sind richtig gut.*

*Der Guido Tschugg war auch da. Eine Freude den Kerl auf der Bahn zu sehen - wenn der sich mit dém Stefan im Pushen auf der Bahn "duelliert " hat hast Du einfach den Mund nicht mehr zugekriegt. Trousemilleformidable - incredible.*

*Provence ist einfach geil  *


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> *Provence ist einfach geil  *



Hört sich ja phantastisch an!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

Morgen zusammen,


@fuel: Mach mich nicht neidisch


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

Guten Morgen,

tatsächlich es ist schon hell.  Es sieht auch nicht ganz so kalt wie gestern aus!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

Moin Gerd,
bist de nicht eben erst ins Bett gegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

Moin Maggo und auch einen wunderschönen guten Morgen an Bruder Jörn


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Gerd,
> bist de nicht eben erst ins Bett gegangen?



Jaa, aber mein Blauer scharrt schon wieder mit den Stollen... 

Und Du, heute kein AWB?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2007)

Guten morgen...

Ich kann mich bike-mässig heute noch nicht entscheiden.

Die beiden eingetragenen Touren ab Hohemark sind zu früh (10:00), resp. zu spät (13:00), da heute nachmittag nochmal Familie angesagt ist.

@Arachne (& Andere): Wie sähe es denn heute so um 11:00 Uhr mit einer kleinen Tour aus? Würde gerne mal ab Rotes Kreuz bis runter nach K'stein über die alte Rodelbahn trailen. Hinterher dann nochmal über den Rossert...


----------



## fUEL (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jaa, aber mein Blauer scharrt schon wieder mit den Stollen...
> 
> Und Du, heute kein AWB?


 

Moin moin zusamme Lugga wie war es uff dem Brett; noch alles heile?


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin moin zusamme Lugga wie war es uff dem Brett; noch alles heile?



@Lugga: Wo bleibt das Bild?


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten morgen...
> 
> Ich kann mich bike-mässig heute noch nicht entscheiden.
> 
> ...



hmmm, gib mir noch kurz Bedenkzeit. Wie lange wolltest Du denn fahren? Wir könnten uns in Falkenstein treffen, über Kocherfels und Viktoriatrail zur Hohemark, über Japaner und Sandplacken auf den Feldi und über X- und Rotes-Kreuz-Trail zur Rodelbahn.

Verlockend ist für mich der Rossert, da ich ihn noch fast gar nicht kenne.


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

@Maggo: Was geht, keine Zeit irgendwo mitzufahren? Mittlerweile hast Du die freie Auswahl: 9, 10, 11, 13 Uhr.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jaa, aber mein Blauer scharrt schon wieder mit den Stollen...
> 
> Und Du, heute kein AWB?



ich sag nur buckelige Verwandschaft, vielleicht schaff ichs mal hier ne Runde zu drehen  



fUEL schrieb:


> Moin moin zusamme Lugga wie war es uff dem Brett; noch alles heile?



Heil schon, hab sogar mehr mitgebracht als ich mitgenommen hatte  

Uff em Brett wars selbstverständlich wunderbar, hat aber keinen Powder gegeben  





Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Wo bleibt das Bild?



Er hat sich noch nicht gezeigt, von außen betrachtet sieht alles normal aus. Er is aber da, kannst de mir glauben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hmmm, gib mir noch kurz Bedenkzeit. Wie lange wolltest Du denn fahren? Wir könnten uns in Falkenstein treffen, über Kocherfels und Viktoriatrail zur Hohemark, über Japaner und Sandplacken auf den Feldi und über X- und Rotes-Kreuz-Trail zur Rodelbahn.
> 
> Verlockend ist für mich der Rossert, da ich ihn noch fast gar nicht kenne.



Richte mich ganz nach Dir.

Treffen in Falkenstein wäre ok.


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Richte mich ganz nach Dir.
> 
> Treffen in Falkenstein wäre ok.



Wenn Du nicht so lange fahren möchtest, könnten wir auch über Burg Falkenstein, Reichenbachtal, Fuxi, Windeck, (Feldi, X-Trail, Windeck,) kl. Feldi, grüner Punkt-Trail, Eselseck zur Rodelbahn.

Wären mal wieder andere Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: Was geht, keine Zeit irgendwo mitzufahren? Mittlerweile hast Du die freie Auswahl: 9, 10, 11, 13 Uhr.



ich würd gern, mir tut aber immer noch mein allerwertester weh. ich hab mich gestern beim wheelie fahren recht dämlich niedergelegt.


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich würd gern, mir tut aber immer noch mein allerwertester weh. ich hab mich gestern beim wheelie fahren recht dämlich niedergelegt.



 Au!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht so lange fahren möchtest, könnten wir auch über Burg Falkenstein, Reichenbachtal, Fuxi, Windeck, (Feldi, X-Trail, Windeck,) kl. Feldi, grüner Punkt-Trail, Eselseck zur Rodelbahn.
> 
> Wären mal wieder andere Strecken.



Ich glaube die erste Route, die Du vorgeschlagen hast wäre auch ok. Habe so ca. 3 Stunden Zeit.

Richte mich aber wie gesagt ganz nach Dir.

Wann und wo sollen wir uns in Falkenstein treffen?

11:00 Uhr vor der Apotheke an der Hauptstrasse in Falkenstein?


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube die erste Route, die Du vorgeschlagen hast wäre auch ok. Habe so ca. 3 Stunden Zeit.
> 
> Richte mich aber wie gesagt ganz nach Dir.
> 
> ...



Schaffe ich nicht ganz. Wäre auch 11:30 Uhr am Anfang des Weges zur Burg hoch ok, am Übergang von Asphalt zu Schotter, ungefähr am Ende des Reichenbachwegs?


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

@caroka: Kommst Du mit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schaffe ich nicht ganz. Wäre auch 11:30 Uhr am Anfang des Weges zur Burg hoch ok, am Übergang von Asphalt zu Schotter, ungefähr am Ende des Reichenbachwegs?



11:30 Uhr ist auch ok.

Meinst Du den Anfang des Weges, der auch runter geht zum K'steiner Schwimmbad?


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 11:30 Uhr ist auch ok.
> 
> Meinst Du den Anfang des Weges, der auch runter geht zum K'steiner Schwimmbad?



Ich vermute zwar, dass ich da irgendwo hoch komme, würde aber sagen, wir treffen uns besser auf dem Reichenbachweg. Das ist für Dich, wenn Du so fährst wie wir vorgestern, der erste asphaltierte Weg nach dem Reichenbach. Und dort an dem Ende Richtung Burg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich vermute zwar, dass ich da irgendwo hoch komme, würde aber sagen, wir treffen uns besser auf dem Reichenbachweg. Das ist für Dich, wenn Du so fährst wie wir vorgestern, der erste asphaltierte Weg nach dem Reichenbach. Und dort an dem Ende Richtung Burg.



Ok, wir werden uns schon finden. Du hast ja meine Handy-Nummer.

Also bis 11:30 Uhr in F'stein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. April 2007)

Moin Moin,



Maggo schrieb:


> ich würd gern, mir tut aber immer noch mein allerwertester weh. ich hab mich gestern beim wheelie fahren recht dämlich niedergelegt.



Du musst mir doch nicht alles nachmachen 
Wirste du wohl noch ein paar weniger Wochen deinen Spass dran haben. Aber mach dir nix drauss, ruhiges biken geht trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Plauscherfreunde, bin wieder hier und hab noch keine Zeit gefunden die 20 Seiten zu lesen.
> 
> Einfach nabend Euch Plauschers.
> Seid Ihr alle xsund und munter????
> ...



Hi Frank,
schön Dich wieder in heimatlichen Gefilden zu haben. 

Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: Kommst Du mit?


Heute sind die Kinder und meine Freundin dran.


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

Ein weiteres "lockeres Ründchen" mit wahltho: Burg Falkenstein, Reichenbachtal, Alder, Fuxi, Pflasterweg zum Windeck, Feldi, X-Trail, Rotes-Kreuz-Trail, Alte Rodelbahn, Atzelberg, Rossert, Fischbach, Rote Mühle. 44,8km, 1150Hm, 14,9km/h in gut 3h. Obwohl ich den Pfasterweg zum ersten mal hoch durchgefahren bin, wird das nicht mein Lieblings-Uphill! Puh, fühle ich mich platt...  Die Runde war extrem Trail-betont.  Auch der Weg zum Alden war nett und mir (bis aufs Ende) neu.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2007)

Jo, war super.

Habe Dir gerade den Garmin Track per E-Mail geschickt.


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2007)

wenn ihr irgendwelche knackgeräusche im wald gehört habt, dann war ich das  
hab meine tour beim nfh abgebrochen, jede kurbelumdrehung war trotz ipod zu hören   so macht das keinen spaß mehr ...

zu hause hab ich dann mal die pedale umgeschraubt und kann nun sagen, dass es daran auch nicht liegt ...
patroneninnenlager ist quasi neu. das kann es auch nicht sein.

fällt euch noch was ein ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2007)

Ferndiagnose ist schwierig.

Ich kann Dir nur anbieten mal kurz mit dem Bike bei mir vorbeizuschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> zu hause hab ich dann mal die pedale umgeschraubt und kann nun sagen, dass es daran auch nicht liegt ...


Wie umgeschraubt? Hast du mal die Lager raus geholt und überprüft?




wissefux schrieb:


> fällt euch noch was ein ?


Kettenblattschrauben?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2007)

Da Du schreibst, dass es sich um ein Patroneninnenlager handelt gehe ich davon aus, dass es um kein Hollowtech oder ähnliches, sondern um Vier- oder Vielkant handelt:

1. Sicher, dass das Knacken aus dem Bereich des Tretlagers kommt (siehe Hinweis von SchwarzerKater aufKettenblattschrauben) ?
2. Mit Hilfe von seitlichen Bewegungen an den Kurbeln auf seitliches Lager auf seitliches Spiel prüfen
3. Kurbeln abbauen und Lagerlauf ohne Kurbeln prüfen
4. Ggf. Lager ausbauen. Gewinde im Gehäuse und am Lager reinigen und Lager mit Fett wieder einbauen und genau auf Drehmoment anziehen
5. Kurbeln wieder montieren und auf Drehmoment festziehen


----------



## wissefux (9. April 2007)

hab einfach mal die pedale von einem nichtknackenden rad drangeschraubt. da es aber immer noch knackt und die umgeschraubten pedale nun am anderen bike nicht knacken, kann ich das thema pedal eigentlich ausschließen.

lager ist fast neu, wurde auch schon mal mit einem kumpel zusammen wegen der knackgeräusche komplett ausgebaut. dabei war nichts festzustellen ...

kettenblatt ist auch ziemlich neu und wurde vor einem 3/4 jahr vom händler gewechselt ... sollte eigentlich auch funktionieren, kanns aber nochmal checken ...

nur heut hab ich kein bock mehr ...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

Ich würd gern morgen beim Google mitfahren. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust und Zeit bei seiner Steinbruchtour mitzufahren? Die Beschreibung hört sich richtig gut an 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4308


----------



## caroka (9. April 2007)

Ich war heute mit meiner Freundin auf dem Neroberg. War richtig schön.
Dort befindet sich auch ein Klettergarten.
Das würde bestimmt auch sehr viel Spass machen, wenn man das mal zusammen angeht. Muss doch nicht immer Biken sein.


----------



## caroka (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich würd gern morgen beim Google mitfahren. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust und Zeit bei seiner Steinbruchtour mitzufahren? Die Beschreibung hört sich richtig gut an
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4308



Klar würde ich da gerne mit. Aber zeitlich packe ich das nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war heute mit meiner Freundin auf dem Neroberg. War richtig schön.
> Dort befindet sich auch ein Klettergarten.
> Das würde bestimmt auch sehr viel Spass machen, wenn man das mal zusammen angeht. Muss doch nicht immer Biken sein.



Bei sowas sind meine Familie und ich auf jeden Fall dabei. 



Wann?


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich würd gern morgen beim Google mitfahren. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust und Zeit bei seiner Steinbruchtour mitzufahren? Die Beschreibung hört sich richtig gut an
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4308



Ich spiele auch schon `ne Weile mit dem Gedanken.


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jo, war super.
> 
> Habe Dir gerade den Garmin Track per E-Mail geschickt.



Habe ihn erhalten, vielen Dank!


----------



## Maggo (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich würd gern morgen beim Google mitfahren. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust und Zeit bei seiner Steinbruchtour mitzufahren? Die Beschreibung hört sich richtig gut an
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4308



ich würde saugerne, schaff das aber nicht. wie siehts denn bei irgendwem mittwoch nach der a**** aus? ich hoff ich kann pünktlich gehn und vor sehnsucht nach euch muss ich fast weinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. April 2007)

Hi

wenns hilft, kann ich die Startzeit noch ne halbe Stunde schieben. Aber wie gesagt, sobald es länger hell ist werde ich die Tour auch mal ab 19:00 Uhr anbieten.

Für Euch wird es vom Schwierigkeitsgrad nichts atemberaubendes sein, es ist halt ne landschaftlich schöne, ebene Trailtour durch die Steinbrüche mit ein paar netten Passagen an den Seen lang. Halt  mal was anderes.

Ich bins dieses Jahr persönlich noch nicht gefahren, ich hoff ich kriegs noch flüssig zusammen, evtl. ist manches auch nicht mehr so wie es letztes Jahr noch war.

Das frühlingshafte Wetter lädt allemal dazu ein und ich hoffe Ihr habt auch Zeit für ein paar Shootings, falls Ihr dabei seid.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich würde saugerne, schaff das aber nicht. wie siehts denn bei irgendwem mittwoch nach der a**** aus? ich hoff ich kann pünktlich gehn und vor sehnsucht nach euch muss ich fast weinen.



Wann ist denn pünktlich? Mittwoch, 17:30 ist AWB ab Hohemark.


----------



## Maggo (9. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wenns hilft, kann ich die Startzeit noch ne halbe Stunde schieben. Aber wie gesagt, sobald es länger hell ist werde ich die Tour auch mal ab 19:00 Uhr anbieten.
> 
> ...



ne, ne halbe stunde bringt mir nix, ich komm aber sehr gerne auf das 1900 uhr  angebot zurück, wenns heller lang ist.


----------



## Maggo (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wann ist denn pünktlich? Mittwoch, 17:30 ist AWB ab Hohemark.



könnt eng werden aber klappen. ich schmeiss das rad glaub ich einfach mal ins auto und versuchs dann, zur not dreh ich ne runde allein.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

Der Homburger bietet Mi. 18:15 an. 
Seine Touren waren auch immer gut!

@Arachne: Wenn Fabienne nichts geplant hat fahr ich morgen mit. Ich denk das eroir ich noch heut Abend.

@Maggo: bei dir läßt sich nichts machen?

Bis später..


----------



## Maggo (9. April 2007)

nö, ich kann definitiv nicht morgen nach ner woche urlaub da ankommen und quasi sofort wieder wegmüssen. ausserdem hab ich am abend noch ein date mit meiner ehegattin und mutter meiner kinder in spee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Homburger bietet Mi. 18:15 an.
> Seine Touren waren auch immer gut!



Lasst uns doch lieber die Startzeit fürs AWB im AWB-Thread besprechen. Eine "Zersplitterung" des AWB fände ich nicht so gut


----------



## habkeinnick (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich würd gern morgen beim Google mitfahren. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust und Zeit bei seiner Steinbruchtour mitzufahren? Die Beschreibung hört sich richtig gut an
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4308





Arachne schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch schon `ne Weile mit dem Gedanken.



boah lust hätte ich auch - weiß nur nicht wie ich hin kommen soll und ob meine beine das überhaupt mitmachen. bin eben mit nem kumpel schnell mal auf den feldi gehuscht, dann schnell noch den fuchstanz mitgenommen, sandplacken, heim. 16,3 schnitt und 5 minuten schneller auf dem feldberg wie vor 1 woche...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leut' also was ich hier nicht erreichen wollte, war ein Wettlauf um die Mittwochs-Touren, resp. eine "Zersplitterung" der AWBler.
> 
> Ich habe auch nicht vor, immer den Guide zu machen. Ich biete also keine Tour an. Ich denke, dass es andere AWBler wie z.b. Arachne gibt, die viel bessere Trails kennen, als ich.
> 
> ...



Das Posting sollte nur eine alternative für Maggo aufzeigen, sonst nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2007)

Ich habe einfach eine Umfrage bzgl. des Startzeitpunktes gestartet 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271959


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lasst uns doch lieber die Startzeit fürs AWB im AWB-Thread besprechen. Eine "Zersplitterung" des AWB fände ich nicht so gut



Besser wir machen das hier  

Die AWB Startzeit ist im Sommer 18:00, nur zum Begin und zum Ende der Saison gibts da Schwankungen.

...und Du wirst die AWBler nicht zersplitten, sei sicher


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Besser wir machen das hier
> ...



Pussy!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach eine Umfrage bzgl. des Startzeitpunktes gestartet
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271959




  das was Du damit erreichst, willst Du nicht.

Alles war gut? Wieso?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die AWB Startzeit ist im Sommer 18:00



Ach ne, bin zwar noch nicht so oft mitgefahren, aber das weiss ich auch schon 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> , nur zum Begin und zum Ende der Saison gibts da Schwankungen.



Und genau diese Versuche ich gerade auszuloten


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Pussy!



Oberpussy, kneifst de morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> boah lust hätte ich auch - weiß nur nicht wie ich hin kommen soll und ob meine beine das überhaupt mitmachen. bin eben mit nem kumpel schnell mal auf den feldi gehuscht, dann schnell noch den fuchstanz mitgenommen, sandplacken, heim. 16,3 schnitt und 5 minuten schneller auf dem feldberg wie vor 1 woche...



Laß mal gut sein!  Irgendeinen will ich wenigstens bergauf noch überholen können.  

Wieviel HM habt ihr den erradelt?

Sollte ich morgen zum Google fahren, wird das super stressig. Weiß noch nicht mal, wie es da mim Autoverkehr aussieht. Das Einzige, was mir Hoffnung macht, sind die Schulferien.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und genau diese Versuche ich gerade auszuloten




na dann


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laß mal gut sein!  Irgendeinen will ich wenigstens bergauf noch überholen können.



Ich würd mich zur Verfügungstellen


----------



## Maggo (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich würd mich zur Verfügungstellen



ich auch.


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Und genau diese Versuche ich gerade auszuloten



Ich werde das jetzt mal mich betreffend verbal ausdrücken: Da ich morgens eher spät anfange zu a******* ist für mich normalerweise später besser. Da es im Mom aber tatsächlich noch recht früh dunkel wird und ich nicht unbedingt noch mit Licht fahren möchte, würde ich mir 17:30 Uhr ermöglichen. Jedenfalls finde ich klasse, dass wahltho mit den AWB-lmb`s angefangen hat!  Wenn alle erst um 18:15 Uhr starten möchten, könnte ich das natürlich auch.


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich würd mich zur Verfügungstellen





Maggo schrieb:


> ich auch.



  Ihr seid soooooo lieb!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ihr seid soooooo lieb!



und was is mit morgen


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und was is mit morgen



Solange Du keinen Fußgänger-"Trail" um den See führst!  

Habe nur Bedenken wegen der Anfahrt.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Solange Du keinen Fußgänger-"Trail" um den See führst!



Der war für richtige Männer 

wg. Morgen und der Anfahrt hab ich mal nachgehackt wie lange der Lupo braucht.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

@Gerd   21000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der war für richtige Männer


Männer ohne Bike!


Lucafabian schrieb:


> wg. Morgen und der Anfahrt hab ich mal nachgehackt wie lange der Lupo braucht.


Kommt der Lupo aus Wiesbaden?


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Gerd   21000



Huch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. April 2007)

Ei gude wie!

War heut mal mit jemand anders fahrn. Wollte mal wissen wie der Kerl so drauf ist. Ich muss sagen, er is fit (62km 1270hm in 3:30hm - 17,7schnitt) aber Trails sind nicht so ganz seine Welt. Kommt aus Lorsbach und ist mein alter  könnte ja sein das er evt mal ab Hofheim mitfährt.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Männer ohne Bike!
> 
> Kommt der Lupo aus Wiesbaden?




Offenbach / Kaiserlei 
ich brauch dann 15 Min. länger.

Frag die Räuber doch auch mal nach Wiesbaden, wer weis, vielleicht


----------



## caroka (9. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> War heut mal mit jemand anders fahrn. Wollte mal wissen wie der Kerl so drauf ist. Ich muss sagen, er is fit (62km 1270hm in 3:30hm - 17,7schnitt) aber Trails sind nicht so ganz seine Welt. Kommt aus Lorsbach und ist mein alter  könnte ja sein das er evt mal ab Hofheim mitfährt.



Er soll sich gleich der Trainingsgruppe anschließen.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> War heut mal mit jemand anders fahrn. Wollte mal wissen wie der Kerl so drauf ist. Ich muss sagen, er is fit (62km 1270hm in 3:30hm - 17,7schnitt) aber Trails sind nicht so ganz seine Welt. Kommt aus Lorsbach und ist mein alter  könnte ja sein das er evt mal ab Hofheim mitfährt.



Wenn ich die Zahlen höre die hier in letzter Zeit so angesagt sind, wird mir angst und bange  

1000hm bin ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht am Stück gefahren


----------



## Arachne (9. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Zahlen höre die hier in letzter Zeit so angesagt sind, wird mir angst und bange
> 
> 1000hm bin ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht am Stück gefahren



Heute war es echt heftig. Obwohl wir auch schöne Trails runter hatten, erinnere ich mich doch mehr an die Trails rauf... Mann, haben da meine Lungen gepfiffen!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute war es echt heftig. Obwohl wir auch schöne Trails runter hatten, erinnere ich mich doch mehr an die Trails rauf... Mann, haben da meine Lungen gepfiffen!



Dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen wie ich ausgesehen hätte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. April 2007)

alles halb so wild. Muss doch trainieren für meine zwei bisher geplanten Hammertouren 
Einmal um die HM (>3000) zu knacken und einmal die KM (>200)
wann gehts Freitags abends wieder los? Und was ist mit den Trikots?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (9. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laß mal gut sein!  Irgendeinen will ich wenigstens bergauf noch überholen können.



sehr witzig :lol - weil du auch ein sooooo langsamer bist 



Arachne schrieb:


> Wieviel HM habt ihr den erradelt?



waren nicht viele - nur 590. als ich los gefahren bin dachte ich nach 5 minuten, ach fährste einfach zurück. aber da ich nicht allein war hab ich das dann doch nicht gemacht und ab rote kreuz waren die schweren beine auch weg (*gg* die warmfahrphase wird scheinbar immer länger)


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. April 2007)

N'abend zusammen,
ich versuche morgen bei der Googl'schen Steinbruchtour dabei zu sein, da Mittwoch bei mir nix geht. 

@Maggo (und natürlich wer noch mag): Wenn Du nur abends fahren kannst: 1. hab ich meine Lampe wieder repariert, 2. bin ich Donnerstag "Strohwitwer", d.h. wir könnten da auch ne spätere Runde mit anschließender Festbeleuchtung drehen (um Staufen/Judenkopf oder Flughafen; ggf. auch ab Hohemark)

Gute N8 @all


----------



## fUEL (10. April 2007)

Hi zusamme; war einer von Euch in letzter Zeit mal den Halbtotenweg gefahren?
Der is klasse geändert worden mit geilen schnellen Anliegern und ein paar coolen Sprüngen drin. Bin dann über den Bachtrail wieder hoch ( in der falschen Richtung hat der auch seinen Reiz)
War ja klasse Wetter heute und ich bin beruhigt dass der Taunus noch steht.
Übrigens der Hubbel is auch ein wenig modifiziert, fährt sich besser, hört sich aber an, als wenn er zusammenbricht.


----------



## arkonis (10. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Übrigens der Hubbel is auch ein wenig modifiziert, fährt sich besser, hört sich aber an, als wenn er zusammenbricht.





arkonis schrieb:


> jetzt wo wir eine technische Anleitung in form von einer Bilderserie haben dürften sich so einige versuchen, wenn der abgewetzt ist werd ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen




so liegen da Zusammenhänge


----------



## caroka (10. April 2007)

Moin moin,

warum kann ich abends nicht immer dabei sein. Ich will auch in die Steinbrüche.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. April 2007)

Moin,
da scheints ja jetzt einen Hubbelbezwinger mehr zu geben 

Das mit dem Halbtoten hört sich auch gut an. Do. steht der doch an, oder Frank?  ***kannskaumabwarten***


und heut Abend schauen wir uns mal die Steinbrüche von Hanau an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. April 2007)

Moin Arachne,
Du bist online und schreibst nichts. Müssen wir uns Gedanken machen?


----------



## Arachne (10. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Arachne,
> Du bist online und schreibst nichts. Müssen wir uns Gedanken machen?



Guten Morgen,

Du übertreibst. 

Das Wetter schreit schon wieder nach Biken!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Wetter schreit schon wieder nach Biken!




und Du gehst arbeiten....


...mir is langweilig, was mach ich den mit dem angebrochenen Tag...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Wetter schreit schon wieder nach Biken!



Yepp, ...

... ich werde heute abend auch wieder den Taunus unsicher machen


----------



## Arachne (10. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und Du gehst arbeiten....
> 
> 
> ...mir is langweilig, was mach ich den mit dem angebrochenen Tag...


----------



## Arachne (10. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp, ...
> 
> ... ich werde heute abend auch wieder den Taunus unsicher machen



Wenn ich es schaffe, fahre ich heute mit dem Google über die Hanauer Steinbrüche.


----------



## caroka (10. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe, fahre ich heute mit dem Google über die Hanauer Steinbrüche.



Ihr Schw**ne

ich muss renovieren.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. April 2007)

gude plauscher,

ich glaub ich muss heute nicht fahren. meine beine fühlen sich an als ob ich gerade gefahren wäre.

na dann hab ich ja mein soll für heute erfüllt


----------



## habkeinnick (10. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe, fahre ich heute mit dem Google über die Hanauer Steinbrüche.



lust hätte ich ja auch, vielleicht ein anderes mal


----------



## Lucafabian (10. April 2007)

Hab eben dem Google für heut Abend abgesagt, darf jetzt doch auf die Kiddies aufpassen, so eine s*****e!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (10. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben dem Google für heut Abend abgesagt, darf jetzt doch auf die Kiddies aufpassen, so eine s*****e!


 

Sieh es positiv, das Machen der Kinder war doch hoffentlich noch mehr Vergnügen als jede Mountainbiketour, oder bist du noch fahrradkranker als die Meisten hier


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. April 2007)

ei gude wie


----------



## Arachne (10. April 2007)

Hach ja ja, war das wieder ein netter Tag: Super Wetter, ergrünende Bäume, tief blaugrünes Wasser, schroffe Abhänge, super schmale Pfade, Gaudi-Trails. Nichts für die Kondition, aber einige Stellen, die neben den flowigen Abschnitten super Laune gemacht haben!!!  

Hoffentlich hat Google bald Zeit für die Bilder!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hach ja ja, war das wieder ein netter Tag: Super Wetter, ergrünende Bäume, tief blaugrünes Wasser, schroffe Abhänge, super schmale Pfade, Gaudi-Trails. Nichts für die Kondition, aber einige Stellen, die neben den flowigen Abschnitten super Laune gemacht haben!!!
> 
> Hoffentlich hat Google bald Zeit für die Bilder!



***grmmbl***


----------



## Lucafabian (10. April 2007)

unn ich sitz hier


----------



## Arachne (10. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ***grmmbl***



Carsten und ich haben Dich mehrfach - äh, vermißt!


----------



## Arachne (10. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> unn ich sitz hier



Na und? Ich doch jetzt auch!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. April 2007)

Du willst damit doch nicht sagen das es heute ausgesprochen schön war ?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. April 2007)

erzähl doch noch ein bischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du willst damit doch nicht sagen das es heute ausgesprochen schön war ?



Neeeeiiiiiiiiinnnnnn! Hör mal, ich würde Dich in Deinem Leid doch niiiieeeemals noch ärgern wollen!  Tu mir nur einen Gefallen, schau Dir die Bilder nicht an, wenn Google sie hoch geladen hat! Vor allen Dingen nicht die mit der langen verwinkelten Holztreppe, dem Absatz zum Wasser hin, ...

Weißt Du so toll waren die Trails doch gar nicht. Teilweise sogar von irgendwelchen Jugendlichen vers**t, die da Kicker eingebaut haben...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. April 2007)

***grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr***


erzähl mehr, bitte


----------



## Arachne (10. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> erzähl doch noch ein bischen



Das Ganze ist weniger flowig, als um den Langener Waldsee, aber verspielter mit einigen anspruchsvollen Passagen. Im Sommer werden die Trails zugewachsen sein. Also unbedingt vorher fahren.

Die erwähnte Treppe schrie natürlich nach Carsten und mir... Sie macht eine ziemlich starke Linkskurve. Erst beim zweiten mal konnte ich die flüssig passieren.  Hier und da gab es wurzelige, stufige, aber fahrbare Abhänge, mit und ohne Gegenanstieg. Da bedauerte ich schon, nicht Dein grinsendes Gesicht sehen zu können!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. April 2007)

Ich bin ganz neugierig auf Googles Bilder


----------



## Google (10. April 2007)

Nabend  

Das war genau richtig, mal wieder die Steinbrüche angeboten und gefahren zu haben. Wie auch mir, hab ich gesehen, dass es Euch mords Spass gemacht hat  Das war einfach mal wieder nur Fun ohne sich weh tun zu müssen. Wir hatten alle ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht  

Ich hab mir die Bilder schon mal vorab angeschaut und lade sie hoch sobald ich Zeit dazu habe...muß immer ein wenig auf den Haussegen achten  

Leider geben die Bilder irgendwie nicht das her, was ich meine heute erlebt zu haben. Ein bisserl ärge ich mich, nicht noch mehr gemacht zu haben.

Bis in Kürze


Google


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ***grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr***
> erzähl mehr, bitte


Bist Du zum Masochisten mutiert   

Aber bitte: Es war echt subber, wie der Langener Waldseetrail; nur in XXXXL-Ausführung; eigentlich war bestimmt 50-70% der Strecke ein Trail, verziert mit einigen Schmankerln wie die schon erwähnte Treppe, kurze steile Absätze (wo ich 2x elfenhaft über mein Bike geschwebt bin, da es an 2 Stellen doch recht schlagartig den Vortrieb einstellte) und immer wieder dieses Achterbahnfeeling zwischen den Bäumen. 

Dies hier sind nicht die Spaghetti, die ich danach gegessen habe, sondern die Strecke:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (10. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Bist Du zum Masochisten mutiert
> 
> Aber bitte: Es war echt subber, wie der Langener Waldseetrail; nur in XXXXL-Ausführung; eigentlich war bestimmt 50-70% der Strecke ein Trail, verziert mit einigen Schmankerln wie die schon erwähnte Treppe, kurze steile Absätze (wo ich 2x elfenhaft über mein Bike geschwebt bin, da es an 2 Stellen doch recht schlagartig den Vortrieb einstellte) und immer wieder dieses Achterbahnfeeling zwischen den Bäumen.
> 
> Dies hier sind nicht die Spaghetti, die ich danach gegessen habe, sondern die Strecke:



 gefällt , sieht aber mehr aus hätte da jemand leichte Orientierúngsschwächen gehabt  Na ich warte mal die Bilder ab


----------



## habkeinnick (10. April 2007)

hab ich doch eben nach meinem kleinen schwarzen geschaut...was mußte ich sehen? am hinterlauf hat er gelahmt  aber was ein guter doktor ist - nu steht dem morgendlichen ausritt nix mehr im weg


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> gefällt , sieht aber mehr aus hätte da jemand leichte Orientierúngsschwächen gehabt  Na ich warte mal die Bilder ab


Guude Arkonis, das ist so ein (schönes) Gewusel dort gewesen, ohne das ich von der Strecke her das Gefühl hatte, ich fahr auf einer Stelle rum. Ohne Navi oder Ortskenntnisse kann man sich da drin vllt. tatsächlich verlieren (hät ich sogar gern).


----------



## arkonis (10. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude Arkonis, das ist so ein (schönes) Gewusel dort gewesen, ohne das ich von der Strecke her das Gefühl hatte, ich fahr auf einer Stelle rum. Ohne Navi oder Ortskenntnisse kann man sich da drin vllt. tatsächlich verlieren (hät ich sogar gern).



das glaube ich, so verschlunge Achterbahn-Trails sind die besten


----------



## Google (11. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Dies hier sind nicht die Spaghetti, die ich danach gegessen habe, sondern die Strecke:


 Oh Schreck was für ein Wirrwarr , Ok, zweimal habe ich mich kurz verfahren  Aber der Wirrwarr hat durchaus seine Berechtigung gehabt. Trails sollte man so viel wie möglich und vor allem in die richtige Richtung fahren   

Haben denn alle Plauscher und Freunde die Umfrage schon gesehen ? Kommen mir so wenige vor:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271685

Grüße

Google


----------



## Maggo (11. April 2007)

ich hab se gesehen und auch dran teilgenommen. anscheinend liegt aber genau der termin, an dem ich nicht kann vorne. schade.


----------



## caroka (11. April 2007)

Guten Morgen,

Kresi, Arkonis, fUEL, SDF wie schaut es aus? Wollt Ihr mit in den Spessart? Gebt doch mal ein kurzes Statement. 
Ist der RH noch weg?


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Kresi, Arkonis, fUEL, SDF wie schaut es aus? Wollt Ihr mit in den Spessart? Gebt doch mal ein kurzes Statement.
> Ist der RH noch weg?



Guten Morgen,

RH ist noch unterwegs. hkn, hast zwar schon ein Statement abgegeben, eintragen wäre aber auch nicht schlecht. Bodo, keine Lust/Zeit auf die Spessart-Trails?


----------



## caroka (11. April 2007)

Hi Arachne, 

was meldet denn dein Faxgerät? Ist noch nichts konkret?


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi Arachne,
> 
> was meldet denn dein Faxgerät? Ist noch nichts konkret?



Sind drei Jahre, alle 2 Jahre 2% mehr und Reparaturen bis 150 selbst ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sind drei Jahre, alle 2 Jahre 2% mehr und Reparaturen bis 150 selbst ok?



Ich habe hier auch 3 Jahre. Das verlängert sich automatisch immer um 1 Jahr. Oder denkst Du, Du sollst dann echt wieder raus?
2% mehr Miete? Kommt darauf an wie lange Du dort wohnen möchtest? Das würde ich nochmal ansprechen. Die 150  Für die Reparaturen habe ich hier auch. Ich glaube es dürfen aber nur 10% der Miete sein  Doch ich wohne so günstig.......


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe hier auch 3 Jahre. Das verlängert sich automatisch immer um 1 Jahr. Oder denkst Du, Du sollst dann echt wieder raus?
> 2% mehr Miete? Kommt darauf an wie lange Du dort wohnen möchtest? Das würde ich nochmal ansprechen. Die 150  Für die Reparaturen habe ich hier auch. Ich glaube es dürfen aber nur 10% der Miete sein  Doch ich wohne so günstig.......



Das wären nach zwei Jahren 11 mehr. Geht noch. Ansonsten hört sich das ja üblich an. Dann werde ich wohl unterschreiben.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2007)

und bist dann ein Hofheimer?

Morgen zusammen


----------



## caroka (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das wÃ¤ren nach zwei Jahren 11â¬ mehr. Geht noch. Ansonsten hÃ¶rt sich das ja Ã¼blich an. Dann werde ich wohl unterschreiben.



Na, dann geht es ja bald los. 
Gib laut, wenn Du Hilfe brauchst. Meine Freundin zieht aber auch noch um und Sie hat Vorrang.

Heute ist wieder BÃ¼ro streichen angesagt. Wir mÃ¼ssen bis Sonntag fertig sein. Am Montag ist Ãbergabe. 
Ab Montag kann ich dann auch mal wieder zur Arbeit radeln. :hÃ¼pf:


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und bist dann ein Hofheimer?
> 
> Morgen zusammen



Psssssst!


Ja!


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Edit Google
> Ich warte tänzelnd auf die Steinbruchbilder.



 Gibt es davon Bilder, `ne Live-Übertragung? Da könnte ich glatt noch `nen Moment auf Googles Bilder warten!


----------



## Maggo (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gibt es davon Bilder, `ne Live-Übertragung? Da könnte ich glatt noch `nen Moment auf Googles Bilder warten!



in googles album sind bilder hinterlegt. sieht ganz nett aus.


----------



## Maggo (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Psssssst!
> 
> 
> Ja!



juhu. falls du hilfe brauchst sag bitte bescheid.


----------



## caroka (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gibt es davon Bilder, `ne Live-Übertragung? Da könnte ich glatt noch `nen Moment auf Googles Bilder warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> in googles album sind bilder hinterlegt. sieht ganz nett aus.



aber noch nicht von der gestrigen Steinbruchtour.


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>



Naja, hab Dich noch nicht tanzen/tänzeln sehen!


----------



## Maggo (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aber noch nicht von der gestrigen Steinbruchtour.



ok, dann hab ich mal nix gesagt.......


----------



## fUEL (11. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Kresi, Arkonis, fUEL, SDF wie schaut es aus? Wollt Ihr mit in den Spessart? Gebt doch mal ein kurzes Statement.
> Ist der RH noch weg?


Morgen zusammen!

Bei mir sieht es so aus, daß die Termine im Mai innerhalb oder angrenzend zu meinem Toscanabikeurlaub sind. somit no go 
April könnte klappen, wenn meine liebe Frau mich nicht anderweitig verplant hat.

Ich muss da im Moment ein wenig vorsichtiger sein, da ich dauernd wegen Biken für einige Tage weg war / weg sein werde und ich den Haussegen nicht riskieren möchte.
Die Vorosterngeschichte in der Provence war schon ein ziemlicher Brocken für meine Frau, da so einige Hindernisse auftauchten, die ihr das Leben in der Woche arg schwer gemacht haben.


Morgen mittag werde ich aufgrund des tollen Wetters natürlich biken aber ich denke auf den schmalen Reifen, da das Henningerrennen demnächst ansteht und ich auf dem Renner kaum km gemacht hab dieses Jahr.

Werd ich denke ich heut abend wissen und falls doch mtb werd ich es hier im Fred kurz schreiben.
So long muss a.....n , da ich meiner Frau frei gegeben hab heut.

cu F


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

@Maggo & Lucafabian: Was ist mit euch, heute Abend AWB?


----------



## Maggo (11. April 2007)

ich hab was dazwischen bekommen. wird also leider nix. anyone tommorrow???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo & Lucafabian: Was ist mit euch, heute Abend AWB?



dann mal brav eintragen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4334


----------



## fUEL (11. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann mal brav eintragen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4334


 

Hi, Michael schick mir doch bitte mal die Info, wo der Bmx /Dirt Spot ist in Kelkheim.

Danke Dir
Gruss Frank


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi, Michael schick mir doch bitte mal die Info, wo der Bmx /Dirt Spot ist in Kelkheim.
> 
> Danke Dir
> Gruss Frank



Dem Liederbach so weit nach oben folgen, bis Du ihn in Höhe Hornau auf der östlichen Seite findest. (von unten rechts, von oben links  )

Willst Du mal dirten?


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

Nun sind sie da:


----------



## habkeinnick (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> RH ist noch unterwegs. hkn, hast zwar schon ein Statement abgegeben, eintragen wäre aber auch nicht schlecht. Bodo, keine Lust/Zeit auf die Spessart-Trails?



logo habe ich lust - wie gesagt einigt ihr auch mal auf nen termin und ich werde dann mir ne transportmöglichkeit organisieren.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe hier auch 3 Jahre. Das verlängert sich automatisch immer um 1 Jahr. Oder denkst Du, Du sollst dann echt wieder raus?
> 2% mehr Miete? Kommt darauf an wie lange Du dort wohnen möchtest? Das würde ich nochmal ansprechen. Die 150  Für die Reparaturen habe ich hier auch. Ich glaube es dürfen aber nur 10% der Miete sein  Doch ich wohne so günstig.......



das waren glaub ich 30% in 3 jahren bzw. 10% pro jahr. die selbstbeteiligung ist wohl gang und gebe und völlig in ordnung denke ich mal


----------



## caroka (11. April 2007)

Wenn ich das so sehe. 11 Mann beim AWB, bestes Wetter, Kinder sind weg und ich bin völlig platt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. April 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo & Lucafabian: Was ist mit euch, heute Abend AWB?





wissefux schrieb:


> dann mal brav eintragen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4334



Heut kein AWB, hab doch Urlaub, geht also auch gar nicht


----------



## caroka (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, hab Dich noch nicht tanzen/tänzeln sehen!



Sei froh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Psssssst!
> 
> 
> Ja!


Als Krifteler toleriere ich das mal grad so ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. April 2007)

Is ja top. Dann liegst du auf meinem Arbeitsweg  hast es ja jetzt gar nicht mal mehr so weit zu den Hofheimer Touren


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Heut kein AWB, hab doch Urlaub, geht also auch gar nicht


 

 das ist Lugga-Logik ...

Edit: N'abend zusammen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. April 2007)

Nabend Carsten


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. April 2007)

So Leut´, wie sieht´s morgen aus? Ich hab morgen frei und werde sicher fahren. Wenn 14 Uhr Hohemark wäre ich natürlich dabei, ansonsten werd ich vielleicht ´ne Runde rasen gehen. Muß ja mal die Form antesten, schließlich ist in drei Wochen Schotten!  
@fUEL: Ich hätte auch deine halbe Testflasche Nippozano dabei.


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2007)

hi frank, der dirtpark befindet sich in der parkanlage mühlgrund, auf kelkheimer seite. die grenze zu hornau verläuft am oberen ende des parkes ...
in der nähe ist der kindergarten st. franziskus. mit dem auto am besten über die feldbergstraße ecke wehrweg zu erreichen ...
mit dem rad immer nur dem liederbach folgen ...


----------



## Maggo (11. April 2007)

*?????????????????????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## arkonis (11. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Kresi, Arkonis, fUEL, SDF wie schaut es aus? Wollt Ihr mit in den Spessart? Gebt doch mal ein kurzes Statement.
> Ist der RH noch weg?




ich werde noch heute abstimmen  ähhh.. warte mal


----------



## arkonis (11. April 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> *?????????????????????????????????????????????????????*



Die wollten mich ins Wasser werfen!  Ne, eigentlich wollten wir faken, dass ich so direkt an der Steilküste stehe, aber Google hat das bildtechnisch nicht ganz so nachvollzogen. 

Dahin bin ich direkt durch die Asche eines alten Lagerfeuers gefahren und stand mit dem Hinterrad auch noch halb drin. Als ich wieder wegfuhr sahen wir, dass da noch alles am glühen war...  Der Reifen war aber zum Glück noch nicht sichtbar angeschmolzen!


----------



## caroka (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Dahin bin ich direkt durch die Asche eines alten Lagerfeuers gefahren und stand mit dem Hinterrad auch noch halb drin. Als ich wieder wegfuhr sahen wir, dass da noch alles am glühen war...  ....



Typisch Arachne!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Typisch Arachne!!!!!



Ich spiele halt gerne mit dem Feuer, bzw. kann gut mit heißen Sachen umgehen!


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> [Hier war ein Bild vom Plansch-Plauscher]
> 
> *?????????????????????????????????????????????????????*



Der Gerd hat doch tatsächlich die Bremsen festgekrallt ....



arkonis schrieb:


>


[  ] Der Biker hat ein Problem mit der Technik ?
[  ] Der Biker hat sich unbeliebt gemacht und darf nicht mehr mitmachen
[  ] Neue Trendsportart "Watertrailing"
[  ] Jesus fährt mit Trek über Wasser
[  ] Der Biker hat Feinde statt Freunde
[  ] Plauscher haben nur S...... im Kopp
[  ] Die letzten Worte, die er hörte, waren: "Da is ne Treppe, bestimmt ..."
[  ] Der Hintermann: "Dir ist zu warm ?"


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Der Gerd hat doch tatsächlich die Bremsen festgekrallt ....
> 
> 
> [  ] Der Biker hat ein Problem mit der Technik ?
> ...



Kann man sich bei der komischen Umfrage da wieder austragen???


----------



## caroka (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich spiele halt gerne mit dem Feuer, bzw. kann gut mit heißen Sachen umgehen!



Ja, ja. Darauf lasse ich mich jetzt nicht mehr ein. Ich muss bald in die Heia.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ......
> 
> 
> ......
> ...



    

Das passt am Besten.


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, ja. Darauf lasse ich mich jetzt nicht mehr ein. Ich muss bald in die Heia.



Ok!


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das passt am Besten.



Jetzt verbreiten wir das auch noch über die Grenzen des Taunus...


----------



## caroka (11. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt verbreiten wir das auch noch über die Grenzen des Taunus...



Dich kann man so schön ärgern.


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dich kann man so schön ärgern.



Typisch...

Das war eigentlich sogar mehr stolz gemeint!


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab was dazwischen bekommen. wird also leider nix. anyone tommorrow???


So ein Shice, ich kann übrigens morgen abend leider nicht: Im letzten GF-Protokoll war dummerweise sehr unauffällig vermerkt, daß morgen abend der Vertriebsleiter mit groß Essen im Biebricher Schloss(hotel?) verabschiedet wird. 
Ich hätte morgen lieber Kalorien verbrannt als sie zu mir zu nehmen.


----------



## Arachne (11. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> So ein Shice, ich kann übrigens morgen abend leider nicht: Im letzten GF-Protokoll war dummerweise sehr unauffällig vermerkt, daß morgen abend der Vertriebsleiter mit groß Essen im Biebricher Schloss(hotel?) verabschiedet wird.
> Ich hätte morgen lieber Kalorien verbrannt als sie zu mir zu nehmen.



Nix Hotel, sowas läuft direkt im Schloß!  Wann fängt das denn an? Vorher Eltviller Runde?


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2007)

das hat auch was ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. April 2007)

Morsche zusammen,


Arachne schrieb:


> Nix Hotel, sowas läuft direkt im Schloß!  Wann fängt das denn an? Vorher Eltviller Runde?


Leider ned so möglich. Von 10 bis ca. 16 - 17 h läuft heute ein Meeting. Danach muß ich mich ca. 1-1,5 Stunden um den Monatsabschluss kümmern. 
Würden die einen denn ab 19:30 h mit herzhaft duftenden Bikeoutfit  überhaupt ins Schloss reinlassen ? (ganz abgesehen von den lieben Kollegen)


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das hat auch was ...
> ...



Naja, nachdem sie mich runtergeschubst hatten, bin ich natrülich auch wieder rauf gekraxelt. 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusammen,
> 
> Leider ned so möglich. Von 10 bis ca. 16 - 17 h läuft heute ein Meeting. Danach muß ich mich ca. 1-1,5 Stunden um den Monatsabschluss kümmern.
> Würden die einen denn ab 19:30 h mit herzhaft duftenden Bikeoutfit  überhaupt ins Schloss reinlassen ? (ganz abgesehen von den lieben Kollegen)



War auch nicht ganz ernsthaft gemeint. 

Solltest Du direkt davor keinen Parkplatz finden: in den Seitenstraßen rechts und links vom Schloß gibt es auch Parkplätze. Viel Spaß!


----------



## caroka (12. April 2007)

Morgen,

ich werde mir jetzt erst mal Googels Steinbruchbilder anschauen. Die sind ja nicht immer eindeutig .......


----------



## Maggo (12. April 2007)

morsche.

freitag bekomm ich mein tretlagergehäuse ordentlich plangefräßt, dann neue lagerschalen und wahrscheinlich nen satz neue pedale. dann knackst nix mehr und ich hab wieder mehr spaß am biken. ergo: ich will am WE fahren. samstag weiß ich noch nicht obs klappt, dem sonntag steht allerding nix mehr im weg. wer kommt mit? wann gehts los?? wo gehts hin???


----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2007)

Gerd hast Du ne PN von mir bekommen?


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche.
> 
> freitag bekomm ich mein tretlagergehäuse ordentlich plangefräßt, dann neue lagerschalen und wahrscheinlich nen satz neue pedale. dann knackst nix mehr und ich hab wieder mehr spaß am biken. ergo: ich will am WE fahren. samstag weiß ich noch nicht obs klappt, dem sonntag steht allerding nix mehr im weg. wer kommt mit? wann gehts los?? wo gehts hin???



Samstag steht bei mir gc an, Sonntag könnten wir was planen.


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd hast Du ne PN von mir bekommen?



Wenn Du die von vor ein paar Tagen meinst: ja. Da geht es mir leider wie dem hkn...


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

Fährt man beim AWB eigentlich immer so kaffeefahrtenmäßig bergauf?


----------



## Maggo (12. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Samstag steht bei mir gc an, Sonntag könnten wir was planen.



wann??? woooo????? wer kommt alles mit????????? soll ichs mal in den plauschertourenthread schreiben???


----------



## Maggo (12. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fährt man beim AWB eigentlich immer so kaffeefahrtenmäßig bergauf?



wenn ja, muss ich dringend dahin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann??? woooo????? wer kommt alles mit????????? soll ichs mal in den plauschertourenthread schreiben???



Klar.  
Ich wäre gerne dabei, kann aber nicht wirklich planen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fährt man beim AWB eigentlich immer so kaffeefahrtenmäßig bergauf?



   

Bei einer Tour am Sonntag wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei...


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fährt man beim AWB eigentlich immer so kaffeefahrtenmäßig bergauf?



vom tempo oder der streckenführung ?

awb-motto : gemütlich bergauf und lustig bergab


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> vom tempo oder der streckenführung ?
> 
> awb-motto : gemütlich bergauf und lustig bergab



vom Tempo her. Die Strecke war ja schon ganz nett, mal was anderes! 

Vorteilhaft ist dabei natürlich, dass Du für die Bergabfahrt Deine volle Konzentration zur Verfügung hast!

Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag sogar bei über 15km/h. Allerdings waren es ja auch nur 600Hm bei 26,6km.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2007)

Da sind aber viele abers drin


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da sind aber viele abers drin



Naja, ich mag halt auch mal bergauf rasen!  Da sind im Schnitt nicht ganz so viele vor mir, wie umgekehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. April 2007)

@uwe: wie siehtsn bei dir am sunndaach uus??? ich will endlich mal den hubbel kennenlernen.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @uwe: wie siehtsn bei dir am sunndaach uus??? ich will endlich mal den hubbel kennenlernen.



Wenn Du rufst komm ich auch 

Aber nicht morgens um 8:00, ich kann ab 11:00 und würd mich freuen wenn wir endlich mal wieder zusammen fahren könnten. Tempo spez. für mich, so langsam wie beim AWB hoch und so schnell wies geht wieder runter


----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2007)

@all: weis nicht was ich mit der Herbsttour machen soll???

Absagen???



Muß mich morgen entscheiden...


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> vom Tempo her. Die Strecke war ja schon ganz nett, mal was anderes!
> 
> Vorteilhaft ist dabei natürlich, dass Du für die Bergabfahrt Deine volle Konzentration zur Verfügung hast!
> 
> Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag sogar bei über 15km/h. Allerdings waren es ja auch nur 600Hm bei 26,6km.



das tempo bergauf geht auch durchaus mal flotter. kommt halt ganz auf die tagesform an. gestern hatte offensichtlich niemand so richtig lust gas zu geben.
wenn einer gas gibt, bleibt er selten alleine. dann muß man aber wartezeiten in kauf nehmen, spätestens am nächsten abzweig ...

beim gemütlichen bergauf bleibt wenigstens noch luft zum plauschen. das sollte dir doch auch entgegenkommen


----------



## fUEL (12. April 2007)

Moin moin, ich fahr heut auf schmalen Reifen - wollt mal sehen, wie ich hier raus komme- hätt Lust auf viele km @ kater:eventuell schaffe ich es auf die hohemark um 14 Uhr um die Flasche zu holen aber ich kann nichts versprechen.
@ fux 
danke werd ich mal austesten demnächst, hatt mir ziemlich spaß gemacht auf den bmx Bahnen rund um Apt. - und ich will ja das erlernte Wissen gerne in Können umsetzten und dafür brauchts halt doch Übung, Übung und nochmal Übung.

Muss jetzt noch ein wenig am Rennrad schrauben und das Hinterrad mit der Bergübersetzung mal einsetzen, denn Höhenmeter wollt ich mir auch wenigstens 2000 geben heut.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> @ kater:eventuell schaffe ich es auf die hohemark um 14 Uhr um die Flasche zu holen aber ich kann nichts versprechen.


Dann verschieben wir das auf nächste Woche. Ich will die (Glas-)Flasche nicht auf Verdacht im Rucksack mit nehmen und wenn ich von hier aus starte, komme ich auch nicht über die Hohemark.


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> @ fux
> danke werd ich mal austesten demnächst, hatt mir ziemlich spaß gemacht auf den bmx Bahnen rund um Apt. - und ich will ja das erlernte Wissen gerne in Können umsetzten und dafür brauchts halt doch Übung, Übung und nochmal Übung.



dann sach mal bescheid, wenn du zur flugstunde in kelkheim landest  
*malguggewill* (da bin ich bestimmt net der einzige ...)


----------



## Maggo (12. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn Du rufst komm ich auch
> 
> Aber nicht morgens um 8:00, ich kann ab 11:00 und würd mich freuen wenn wir endlich mal wieder zusammen fahren könnten. Tempo spez. für mich, so langsam wie beim AWB hoch und so schnell wies geht wieder runter




ok, dann mal nägel mit köppen, damit man was hat worauf man sich freuen kann. sonntag 1100 uhr hohemark. tempo langsam (mittel) schwierigkeit mittel.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2007)

dann sehen wir uns also am Sonntag


----------



## Maggo (12. April 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3603636&postcount=3

schreibst du noch nen lmb inkl haftungsauschluss etc????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. April 2007)

achso: sollten wir das vielleicht auch bei den hanauern publik machen??


----------



## Maggo (12. April 2007)

buh!

will hier keiner mehr was reinschreiben????


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso: sollten wir das vielleicht auch bei den hanauern publik machen??



Ich mach die Sonntagstour jetzt bei den Spessartwölfen publik.


----------



## Maggo (12. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich mach die Sonntagstour jetzt bei den Spessartwölfen publik.



top! cross connection im wahrsten sinne des wortes.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. April 2007)

na dann probiere ich doch auch mal am sonntag zu kommen. wobei können wir uns am fuchstanz treffen (faul bin) bzw. wenn ich zur hohenmark fahren soll, dann ist das ja mitten in der nacht für mich


----------



## habkeinnick (12. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann sehen wir uns also am Sonntag



na hoffentlich...meine rippen schmerzen auch weniger  - meine protektoren sollte ich aber vielleicht doch mitnehmen...


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na dann probiere ich doch auch mal am sonntag zu kommen. wobei können wir uns am fuchstanz treffen (faul bin) bzw. wenn ich zur hohenmark fahren soll, dann ist das ja mitten in der nacht für mich



Wir können uns an der fünf-Wege-Kreuzung treffen. Das ist an diesem markanten Bäumchen, wenn Du vom Fuchstanz Richtung Hohemark fährst, kurz nach dem einzigen Steigungsstück in dieser Richtung. Hier kannst Du geradeaus weiter zuf Hohemark, rechts zum Altkönig und wir kommen von links.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @all: weis nicht was ich mit der Herbsttour machen soll???
> 
> Absagen???
> 
> ...




gibt es denn noch alternativen? in der der aktuellen mountainbike ist ne tour drin mit ner mordstreppe. lugga das wäre was für uns  obwohl die teilweise so aussieht als ob man sich ins höschen machen könnte.

die tour wird wohl z.b. von go-crazy angeboten


----------



## habkeinnick (12. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir können uns an der fünf-Wege-Kreuzung treffen. Das ist an diesem markanten Bäumchen, wenn Du vom Fuchstanz Richtung Hohemark fährst, kurz nach dem einzigen Steigungsstück in dieser Richtung. Hier kannst Du geradeaus weiter zuf Hohemark, rechts zum Altkönig und wir kommen von links.



das sollte ich finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. April 2007)

Ei gude wie!

Sonntag klingt gut, 1100 und Hohemark eher nicht, aber ich schau mal was sich machen lässt


----------



## habkeinnick (12. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> Sonntag klingt gut, 1100 und Hohemark eher nicht, aber ich schau mal was sich machen lässt



jo wie bei mir - wenn bodo nicht mitfährt (er hat wieder probs mit dem knie) dann können wir uns ja am roten kreuz treffen und zusammen zum fuchsi


----------



## fUEL (12. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gibt es denn noch alternativen? in der der aktuellen mountainbike ist ne tour drin mit ner mordstreppe. lugga das wäre was für uns  obwohl die teilweise so aussieht als ob man sich ins höschen machen könnte.
> 
> die tour wird wohl z.b. von go-crazy angeboten


 
Das ist ein sehr ausgesetzter Wanderweg, den wohl nur ganz wenige Leute komplett fahren können, da manche Stellen mit ruppigem Fels und anschliessend wenig Auslauf sind und im Nichtgelingenfall der Absturz 900 m tief ist.

Hier sollte man immer abwägen.

Dieser Trail West Alpencross ist supertoll und ich würde ihn auch wieder buchen. Ausser diesem Trail gibt es noch viele weitere Highlights. Die Durchquerung eines abgebrannten Waldes, die Südrampe auf dem linken Kamm des Rhonetals.

Es gibt immer wieder mal ne Stelle, wo man Grenzen erfährt.

Es ist also ein richtiges Abenteuer; der Kilian ist den schon 2 mal gefahren, da ich beim ersten Mal krank war ist er im Folgejahr noch mal mitgekommen.



Heute war geiles Wetter für RR fahren 123 km und 2840 hm haben mich allerdings ziemlich gebügelt, da durch die Biometrieveränderung muskuläre Unterschiede noch ausgeglichen werden müssen. 

- glaub morgen hab ich nen gehörigen Muskelkater!


Übrigens für die Abfahrt vom Gemmipaß muss man erst mal den Kanderstieg hoch, das heißt einen halben Tag schieben bei steten 18 %  und falls am Daubensee noch Schnee liegt noch mal nen 3 Stunden Fußmarsch bis da hoch.

Die Seile werden erst Ende Juni eingehängt vorher ist der Weg gesperrt.

Glaub da gibt es für en Wochenend bessere Locations.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. April 2007)

Meine Ausfahrt heute war leider kurz und teuer.   Am Samstag beim Biketreff klemmte schon mal kurz der Freilauf meine Ringlé Dirty Flea, er ging dann aber später wieder. Hab mir nichts weiter bei gedacht. Heute wollt ich wie gesagt mal richtig Gas geben und als ich Richtung Fischbach den Staufen hoch kam und dann in den Abzweig rein bin, wo man mal leicht bergab rollen lassen kann, hat´s hinten schön gekracht, die Kurbel wurde mitgezogen und die Kette hat geklemmt. Nach der Steigung mit viel Druck klemmte der Freilauf komplett und hat die Kette somit nach vorn durchgereicht.   Ergo hatte ich ein 27-Gang Fixie und bin die 2,5 km nach Hause gerollt, bzw. Rollen ging ja nicht, also ständig tretend nach Hause gefahren. Zu Hause hab ich dann die Nabe zerlegt und durfte fest stellen, daß sich vom Freilaufgehäuse die Halterung einen Klinkenfeder aufgelöst hatte und deren Rest inkl. Feder und Klinke den Freilauf blockierten. Suche nach Ersatzteil war bisher ergebnislos, der Deutschlandimporteur hat keine Ersatzteile für die Nabe.   Da ich die Nabe jetzt innerhalb einen Jahres zweimal tot getreten habe (letzten April hat der Freilauf nicht mehr zu gemacht!) und ich mir vorsichtig vorgestellt habe, was mir an einer schnellen Stelle bergab mit dem blockierenden Freilauf passiert wäre, hab ich eben ein komplett neues Laufrad mit DT 340er Nabe geordert. Das ist günstiger, als eine einzelne Nabe neu einspeichen zu lassen und ich wollte nach der Erfahrung (DT Onyx hab ich auch schon mal tot getreten, während mein altes 240S-Laufrad für V-Brakes super hielt) undbedingt wieder einen Zahnscheibenfreilauf und die Preise für die 240 sind momentan echt unverschämt.  


Fazit: Scheiß Laune und man erwähne in meiner Gegenwart zukünftig nicht mehr die Firma Sun-Ringlé!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. April 2007)

oh mann, das hört sich ja nicht toll an. Heißt das jetzt das wir nicht mehr zusammenfahren können weil meine Ringle dich durch ihren Ton auf sich aufmerksam macht?


----------



## habkeinnick (12. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Fazit: Scheiß Laune und man erwähne in meiner Gegenwart zukünftig nicht mehr die Firma Sun-Ringlé!



das ist wirklich shit...hoffe du hast mit der neuen felge mehr glück.

@fuel - danke für die tipps. die treppe sah halt ziemlich cool aus. wir wollten ja ne ganze woche fahren. mal schauen was es sonst noch so gibt wenn das mit dem einem hotel nicht klappt.

@CR - dann darf ich ja auch nicht mehr mit SK fahren 

eigentlich wollte ich ne ruhige und vorallem langsame runde fahren. bodo und ich sind zwar nur waldautobahnen gefahren aber irgendwie nicht wirklich langsam. am ende waren es 45,2 km mit nem 19,2 schnitt und 525 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> oh mann, das hört sich ja nicht toll an. Heißt das jetzt das wir nicht mehr zusammenfahren können weil meine Ringle dich durch ihren Ton auf sich aufmerksam macht?


Keine Angst, der Zahnscheibenfreilauf bei den DT Hügis ist noch lauter als der Sound von der Dirty Flea. Ich werde dich also übertönen.


----------



## Maggo (12. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Meine Ausfahrt heute war leider kurz und teuer.   Am Samstag beim Biketreff klemmte schon mal kurz der Freilauf meine Ringlé Dirty Flea, er ging dann aber später wieder. Hab mir nichts weiter bei gedacht. Heute wollt ich wie gesagt mal richtig Gas geben und als ich Richtung Fischbach den Staufen hoch kam und dann in den Abzweig rein bin, wo man mal leicht bergab rollen lassen kann, hat´s hinten schön gekracht, die Kurbel wurde mitgezogen und die Kette hat geklemmt. Nach der Steigung mit viel Druck klemmte der Freilauf komplett und hat die Kette somit nach vorn durchgereicht.   Ergo hatte ich ein 27-Gang Fixie und bin die 2,5 km nach Hause gerollt, bzw. Rollen ging ja nicht, also ständig tretend nach Hause gefahren. Zu Hause hab ich dann die Nabe zerlegt und durfte fest stellen, daß sich vom Freilaufgehäuse die Halterung einen Klinkenfeder aufgelöst hatte und deren Rest inkl. Feder und Klinke den Freilauf blockierten. Suche nach Ersatzteil war bisher ergebnislos, der Deutschlandimporteur hat keine Ersatzteile für die Nabe.   Da ich die Nabe jetzt innerhalb einen Jahres zweimal tot getreten habe (letzten April hat der Freilauf nicht mehr zu gemacht!) und ich mir vorsichtig vorgestellt habe, was mir an einer schnellen Stelle bergab mit dem blockierenden Freilauf passiert wäre, hab ich eben ein komplett neues Laufrad mit DT 340er Nabe geordert. Das ist günstiger, als eine einzelne Nabe neu einspeichen zu lassen und ich wollte nach der Erfahrung (DT Onyx hab ich auch schon mal tot getreten, während mein altes 240S-Laufrad für V-Brakes super hielt) undbedingt wieder einen Zahnscheibenfreilauf und die Preise für die 240 sind momentan echt unverschämt.
> 
> 
> Fazit: Scheiß Laune und man erwähne in meiner Gegenwart zukünftig nicht mehr die Firma Sun-Ringlé!



shit happens. leider immer wieder, hoffentlich kommt das laufrad schnell zu dir, damit du nicht auch noch entzugserscheinungen bekommst.

ich hatte heut auch ein nettes erlebnis mit dem auto meiner freundin. das telefon klingelt und sie sagt: schatz das auto springt nicht mehr an, kannst du mich abholen? fünf 1/2 minuten später mach ich die motorhaube von der drexkiste auf und mir steigt beißender nach ozon stinkender qualm entgegen und es glüht an einigen stellen ganz heftig. der komplette kabelbaum iss jetzt ein klumpen und die kiste ist noch soviel wert wie katers hinterrad ohne die felge.


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

@Kater & Maggo: Kann den durch beide Probleme entstandenen Ärger leider nur zu gut nachvollziehen!  Sowohl mein Hinterrad, als auch mein Auto haben sich als die Schwachpunkte meiner Fortbewegungsmittel herausgestellt...


----------



## Arachne (12. April 2007)

Habe für die Altkönig-Tour am Sonntag einen lmb-Eintrag erstellt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> shit happens. leider immer wieder, hoffentlich kommt das laufrad schnell zu dir, damit du nicht auch noch entzugserscheinungen bekommst.


Ja, hoffentlich kommt das recht bald! Hab zwar ein Ersatzhinterrad (also keine Entzugserscheinungen), aber dem trau ich auch nicht mehr so ganz.


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. April 2007)

N'abend zusamme,
so ferdisch; Essen war ganz legger.


Arachne schrieb:


> Habe für die Altkönig-Tour am Sonntag einen lmb-Eintrag erstellt.


Bin ja leider ned da, obwohl ich mir den Hubbel nochma gern anschauen würd... un als ahnzischer (?) middem HT, wär ja was.

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass am Wochenende 

...und gute N8 @all


----------



## Arachne (13. April 2007)

Guten Morgen!

So, seit gestern Abend habe ich die Schlüssel! 

Wer kann mir denn nächste Woche beim Umziehen helfen? Freitag/Samstag hab ich wahrscheinlich `nen Hänger.


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. April 2007)

Guude Morsche,
noch ned eigeschlafe oder schon wach   

... und tschüss un weg.
(der der mit dem große Hänger kimmt )


----------



## caroka (13. April 2007)

Moin,

ich habe mich für Sonntag eingetragen. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe. Die Kinder haben mich schon wieder 2 Tage nicht gesehen. Die schlagen sich im Moment alleine durch.  
Ich hoffe der Büroumzug ist bald fertig.


----------



## caroka (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> So, seit gestern Abend habe ich die Schlüssel!
> 
> Wer kann mir denn nächste Woche beim Umziehen helfen? Freitag/Samstag hab ich wahrscheinlich `nen Hänger.



Das ist das WE an dem auch meine Freundin umzieht . Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt.

EDit: Aber plane besser nicht mit mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist das WE an dem auch meine Freundin umzieht . Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt.
> 
> EDit: Aber plane besser nicht mit mir.



Ich habe die ganze Woche frei und würde mich freuen, wenn Du und/oder andere mir schon vor dem Wochenende bei einzelnen Teilen helfen könntest/könnten.


----------



## Arachne (13. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude Morsche,
> noch ned eigeschlafe oder schon wach
> 
> ... und tschüss un weg.
> (der der mit dem große Hänger kimmt )



So ähnlich...


----------



## caroka (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe die ganze Woche frei und würde mich freuen, wenn Du und/oder andere mir schon vor dem Wochenende bei einzelnen Teilen helfen könntest/könnten.



Da geht bestimmt was......


----------



## Maggo (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> So, seit gestern Abend habe ich die Schlüssel!
> 
> Wer kann mir denn nächste Woche beim Umziehen helfen? Freitag/Samstag hab ich wahrscheinlich `nen Hänger.



 und   weil ich ab nächste woche samstag füre ne woche in mannheim bin. falls nächste woche unter der woche abends was iss sag bescheid, ich bin dabei.


----------



## bodo_nimda (13. April 2007)

morsche zusammen


----------



## Arachne (13. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> morsche zusammen



Hi Bodo!


----------



## bodo_nimda (13. April 2007)

hiho, 

ich werde am sonntag leider nicht dabei sein ... aber es gibt ja bestimmt noch mehr touren durch den taunus 

viele grüße


----------



## Arachne (13. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> ich werde am sonntag leider nicht dabei sein ... aber es gibt ja bestimmt noch mehr touren durch den taunus
> 
> viele grüße



Na, ob wir nach diesem Sonntag dieses Jahr nochmal in den Taunus fahren, weiß ich ja nicht...  Die Überlebenden vielleicht.


----------



## bodo_nimda (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na, ob wir nach diesem Sonntag dieses Jahr nochmal in den Taunus fahren, weiß ich ja nicht...  Die Überlebenden vielleicht.




na solangsam wir ihr bergab fahrt kann ja nichts passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> na solangsam wir ihr bergab fahrt kann ja nichts passieren


----------



## Maggo (13. April 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/10-Personen-Tand...ryZ74472QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wäre das was für uns??? team1 und 2 in friedlicher eintracht alle am selben strang ziehend!!!!


----------



## Arachne (13. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



er prollt, da er ja nicht mitkommt...


----------



## Arachne (13. April 2007)

die nächsten 18 A******tage werden sie mich hier vermissen
oder auch nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> er prollt, da er ja nicht mitkommt...



*lach* jo das haste wohl recht  nur schauen wir mal was so geht - CR will ja auch mit und der ist garantiert nicht langsam


----------



## habkeinnick (13. April 2007)

acho natürlich ->

GUDE LEUDE

und @gerd - glückwunsch zur neuen wohnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (13. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> er prollt, da er ja nicht mitkommt...



ja jetzt kann ich meine klappe noch weit aufreissen


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/10-Personen-Tand...ryZ74472QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> wäre das was für uns??? team1 und 2 in friedlicher eintracht alle am selben strang ziehend!!!!



und damit zum Hubbel, das wird ein Spaß!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ja jetzt kann ich meine klappe noch weit aufreissen



..die Wahrheit wird ans Licht kommen


----------



## habkeinnick (13. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..die Wahrheit wird ans Licht kommen


 aber das duert wohl noch ne weile  - aber flott ist bodo auf jedenfall bergab


----------



## Maggo (13. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und damit zu Hubbel, das wird ein Spaß!



den kriste bestimmt nicht mit bei dem radstand.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> den kriste bestimmt nicht mit bei dem radstand.



man soll nichts unversucht lassen


----------



## Maggo (13. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> man soll nichts unversucht lassen



@lugga: für was stehtn der smiley? das ist einer den ich bisher nicht gerafft habe.


----------



## bodo_nimda (13. April 2007)

obwohl ich diesen speed mit dem torque nicht mehr hinbekommen werde


----------



## Maggo (13. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* jo das haste wohl recht  nur schauen wir mal was so geht - CR will ja auch mit und der ist garantiert nicht langsam



hier iss keiner wirklich langsam.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2007)

wenns anspruchsvoll genug ist sind wir auch langsam, aber nur langsam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. April 2007)

iss ja auch egal, es soll schliesslich ausschließlich spass machen. und das tuts.


----------



## fUEL (13. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> obwohl ich diesen speed mit dem torque nicht mehr hinbekommen werde


 
Für MTB schon sehr ordentlich,  auf em RR jedoch gehts bergab sehr oft sehr viel schneller; da hab ich laut meinem Polar gestern nach Heftrich rein 102,3 gehabt und einige Meter später ist 30 er Zone kurz nach dem Ortsschild. vom Feldberg runter war es stellenweise jedoch so windig ( war 3 mal oben) daß alles was schneller als 80 km/h war einfach nur unangenehm wird, weil so ne Windböe schmeisst ein locker um, auch wenn man ja mit 80 kg irgendwie genug auf die Waage bringt.
Ich hoffe immer, dass mir nie ein Bremszug reißt oder beim MTB irgendwie die Karkasse wegfliegt oder so was weil das tut dann sicherlich ziemlich weh.

Adrenalin pur ist aber der Antrieb das immer wieder auszuloten. 

Also BX(Bleibt xsund)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. April 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Maggo (13. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



ei gude!

halber tach frei???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. April 2007)

ich fahr ma ne kleine Runde bei uns übern Dorfberg


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2007)

verfahr dich net


----------



## caroka (13. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> na solangsam wir ihr bergab fahrt kann ja nichts passieren



Sei ma nicht so frech.


----------



## caroka (13. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @lugga: für was stehtn der smiley? das ist einer den ich bisher nicht gerafft habe.



Enttäuschung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> verfahr dich net



Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht abergläubig (Freitag der 13.), aber sooft wie heute habe ich noch nie im Wald gestanden und wusste nicht wohin   und das gerade mal Luftlinie 5km von mir weg und mitm Navi aufm Lenker  so is das halt wenn man dem neumodischen Schei*dreck blind vertraut  
Naja, um 16uhr los um 20:30 zurück und das auch nur weil ich zum Schluss einfach abgebrochen habe (hatte es ja nicht weit nach Hause ) und dabei nur 3:30h Fahrzeit. Den Rest habe ich im Wald gestanden und versucht auf dem Navidisplay versucht den Weg zu erkennen. Aber da war nur Wald 
War ein Versuch, einmal und nie wieder. Bzw lasse ich die ganz kleinen schwarzen Linien auf der Karte einfach mal aussen vor und plane auf den schmalen hellen Linien die Route (bis auf Trails die ich kenne).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. April 2007)

@fux: ich schreib das mal im "richtigen" thread/fred...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3607568&postcount=2945

das iss naturalmente richtig shice und das ist noch gelinde gesagt. abgesehen davon, dass du schwein gehabt hast ganz angekommen zu sein.
das mit dem nibbel hab ich aber nicht verstanden.


----------



## Maggo (13. April 2007)

ich komm grad vom dealer, wir ham ca 2mm lackreste und sonstiges material an der gabel abgetragen und das tretlagerzuhause plangefräßt. neues lager liegt hier und ich bau das jetzt mal zamm. dem sonntag steht nix im weg ausser meiner vorfreude, die mir bestimmt noch nen nervösen magen beschert.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. April 2007)

hört sich ja mal gar nicht so schlecht an


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @fux: ich schreib das mal im "richtigen" thread/fred...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3607568&postcount=2945
> 
> ...



habs doch im richtigen fred gepostet, war ja schließlich ne direkte folge von der letzten awb-tour  

das mit den nippel bezieht sich auf den hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=254402


----------



## caroka (13. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> habs doch im richtigen fred gepostet, war ja schließlich ne direkte folge von der letzten awb-tour
> 
> das mit den nippel bezieht sich auf den hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=254402



Wo treibst Du Dich denn rum? 

Edit: Mensch, kennt Ihr das hier nicht? Plauscht Ihr nur oder was?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2007)

@wissefux

Mein aufrichtiges, tiefempfundenes Beileid 

klingt aber fast ein wenig wie 11:14, den wir gerade auf Premiere 2 gesehen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo treibst Du Dich denn rum?
> 
> Edit: Mensch, kennt Ihr das hier nicht? Plauscht Ihr nur oder was?



es gibt halt noch ein leben neben den plauschern  



wahltho schrieb:


> @wissefux
> 
> Mein aufrichtiges, tiefempfundenes Beileid
> 
> klingt aber fast ein wenig wie 11:14, den wir gerade auf Premiere 2 gesehen haben...



11:14   sagt mir nun wiederum nix. na ja, premiere halt. wollte noch nie groß kohle für tv gucken ausgeben müssen ...

eigentlich könnte man auch mal so nen spendenmarathon im tv für mich aufziehen. ne schöne show drum herum mit ein paar b+c promis am telefon. 2 stunden später ist man milionär und gut ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

Moin,

11:14 ist eine ganz witzige schräge Thrillerkomödie, die aus einzelnen Szenen besteht, die sich nach und nach zusammenfügen.


----------



## caroka (14. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 11:14 ist eine ganz witzige schräge Thrillerkomödie, die aus einzelnen Szenen besteht, die sich nach und nach zusammenfügen.



Moin,

Kenne ich leider auch nicht. Hört sich aber äußerst interessant an.  

Man bin ich müde. *gähn* Irgendwie habe ich heute Nacht wieder schlecht geschlafen.


----------



## caroka (14. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> es gibt halt noch ein leben neben den plauschern
> ......



Wie war und Gott sei Dank.  Es gibt noch so viel im Leben.  
Draußen das schönste Wetter und ich kann nicht fahren.  Hoffentlich ist das mit dem Büroumzug heute wirklich vorbei.


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Draußen das schönste Wetter ...



wenn noch einer hier das schöne wetter erwähnt ...


----------



## caroka (14. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn noch einer hier das schöne wetter erwähnt ...



Ich sag nichts mehr........ich schwör.


----------



## caroka (14. April 2007)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn noch einer hier das schöne wetter erwähnt ...


Hach ist das ein geiles Wetter!  Salz in Wunde kipp! 

Nimm doch morgen das Angebot vom Rainer war, wirst schon keinen Bike-Terminator gefrühstückt haben.


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt



Guten Morgen,

das freut mich für Dich!


----------



## caroka (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> das freut mich für Dich!



Guten Morgen, Du Schlawiner. 

@Milass

Was hast Du gegen Kinder im Wald? Sollen wir die jetzt auch anleinen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

gude leuts. es radl scheint wieder fit. ich freu mich auf morgen.


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

naja, fit iss relativ. ich glaube ich brauch dringend nen neuen steuersatz. das muss jetzt aber noch n paar wochen warten.


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Du Schlawiner.



Warum? Glaubst Du, es freut mich nur, weil Du dann hilfetechnisch frei für meinen Umzug bist??? 

Nein, es freut mich wirklich für Dich!  Natürlich würde ich mich auch freuen, wenn Du mir hilfst, dass ist aber unabhängig davon!


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> @Milass
> 
> Was hast Du gegen Kinder im Wald? Sollen wir die jetzt auch anleinen?



Weißt Du eigentlich, dass er fast genauso jung, wie Deine Älteste ist?


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, fit iss relativ. ich glaube ich brauch dringend nen neuen steuersatz. das muss jetzt aber noch n paar wochen warten.



Den Steuersatz hatte ich wechseln lassen müssen, bevor das Rad `nen halbes Jahr alt war... Ich kann Acros Ceramic empfehlen.


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Ich möchte euch morgen unbedingt eine kleine Schleife an der Hohemark zeigen, die uns der Homburger letzten Mittwoch entlang führte!  Dann die Treppen, dann Qahwah.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

Wer fährt denn eigentlich heute und wann?


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Den Steuersatz hatte ich wechseln lassen müssen, bevor das Rad `nen halbes Jahr alt war... Ich kann Acros Ceramic empfehlen.



kostet??? ich bin sehr versucht mir nen chris king einzubauen.dann sollte relativ lang ruhe sein. andere kaufen sich dafür aber fast schon ein rad.....


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Morgen,
Arcos kann ich nun wirklich nicht empfehlen, da hab ich auch schon den zweiten. Soweit weis ich weis haben die ihren Steuersatz nicht richtig dicht bekommen und daher gibts Probleme mit Rost. Ich hätte Chris king oder King Cross gekauft , der passt aber bei mir nicht, dannn wär aber Ruhe, also ist wieder Arcos drin und in nem Jahr wird er wieder kaputt sein.


Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch morgen unbedingt eine kleine Schleife an der Hohemark zeigen, die uns der Homburger letzten Mittwoch entlang führte!  Dann die Treppen, dann Qahwah.



das erste und einzige mal, dass ich bei den awb leuten mitgefahren bin sind wir zu beginn auch ne schleife um die hohemark gefahren. wenn das diesselbe ist geb ich dir danach ein eis aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Den Steuersatz hatte ich wechseln lassen müssen, bevor das Rad `nen halbes Jahr alt war... Ich kann Acros Ceramic empfehlen.



Acros ist glaube ich eine gute Wahl. Haben einen guten Ruf  

Ich teste gerade ein Innenlager von denen in meinem Helius FR.


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen...................Bis morgen



willste schon wieder weg? ich habs eigentlich auch eilig, lust iss aber nicht wirklich vorhanden, würde lieber noch ein zwei seiten vollschreiben.


----------



## caroka (14. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn eigentlich heute und wann?



Ich kann leider nicht.


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kostet??? ich bin sehr versucht mir nen chris king einzubauen.dann sollte relativ lang ruhe sein. andere kaufen sich dafür aber fast schon ein rad.....



Ungefähr so viel, wie `nen Chris King... (anderthalb hundert)


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Draussen warte Kaffe, ne Sandkiste die noch gebaut werden will und nicht zuletzt meine Frau, was könntest Du bieten damit ich hierbleibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kostet??? ich bin sehr versucht mir nen chris king einzubauen.dann sollte relativ lang ruhe sein. andere kaufen sich dafür aber fast schon ein rad.....



Wenn ein Chris King passt (auch vom Geldbeutel her) würde ich den auf jeden Fall nehmen. Dann ist ein für alle Mal Ruhe.

Chris King ist bei mir Default bei normalen 1 1/8 Zoll Steuersätzen 

Acros kenne ich bei Lenkkopflagern nur vom Hörensagen. Wenn die aber genauso teuer sind wie Chris King, dann lieber Chris King.

In einem unserer Räder ist seit fast 10 Jahren ein Chris King.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Chris King ist bei mir Default bei normalen 1 1/8 Zoll Steuersätzen




Da hast Du auch schön recht, wir sind zu arm um uns irgenwelchen Kram zu kaufen der dann doch wieder gleich kaputt ist.


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das erste und einzige mal, dass ich bei den awb leuten mitgefahren bin sind wir zu beginn auch ne schleife um die hohemark gefahren. wenn das diesselbe ist geb ich dir danach ein eis aus



Könnte die gleiche sein. Der Homburger fährt sie wohl ab und an.  Ich würde sie auch nur leicht (im asphaltierten Teil) abwandeln.


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

chris king gibts in rosa......


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Könnte die gleiche sein. Der Homburger fährt sie wohl ab und an.  Ich würde sie auch nur leicht (im asphaltierten Teil) abwandeln.



spaghetti eis mit schoko.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> chris king gibts in rosa......



Na also, dann ist die Wahl ja getroffen


----------



## caroka (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weißt Du eigentlich, dass er fast genauso jung, wie Deine Älteste ist?



Klar, weiß ich das. Du hast mir doch von Ihm erzählt.  Deinen Erzählungen nach ist er ja auch in Ordnung. Trotzdem kann er doch Stellung beziehen.


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> chris king gibts in rosa......



:kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Maggo  Deinen Qualitäten im nächsten Leben nur als Frau!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da hast Du auch schön recht, wir sind zu arm um uns irgenwelchen Kram zu kaufen der dann doch wieder gleich kaputt ist.



Ne, in erster Linie will ich Bikes, die einfach sorglos und wartungsarm sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> spaghetti eis mit schoko.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> :kotz:



Der Kommenar des Anungslosen


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, in erster Linie will ich Bikes, die einfach sorglos und wartungsarm sind



Sowas gibts doch gar nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na also, dann ist die Wahl ja getroffen



Bitte nicht auf meine Frau schiessen


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Kommenar des Anungslosen



Stimmt, aber wer einen rosa Steuersatz fährt, sollte auch ein Rad-Modell "Miss", oder "Comtesse" fahren!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Ich hat mir auch mal ein sogenanntes Sorglosbike gekauft. Das hat schon Nerven gekostet. Ne ne, sowas gibts nicht, schon gar nicht für uns


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hat mir auch mal ein sogenanntes Sorglosbike gekauft. Das hat schon Nerven gekostet. Ne ne, sowas gibts nicht, schon gar nicht für uns



Hmm, also ich fahre eigentlich nur so Dinger...


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hat mir auch mal ein sogenanntes Sorglosbike gekauft. Das hat schon Nerven gekostet. Ne ne, sowas gibts nicht, schon gar nicht für uns



Jedes mal, wenn das ausgesprochen wird frage ich mich, wie lange ich mir diesen Sport noch leisten kann...


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

das rosa sieht geil aus, allerdings passts net zum rest vom bike. wenn dann müssten auich die naben aus demselben haus stammen, also wird er wohl doch grau oder schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber wer einen rosa Steuersatz fährt, sollte auch ein Rad-Modell "Miss", oder "Comtesse" fahren!



und bei Babys haben die Jungen blaue an und die Mädchen rosa Strampler.


Diese Zeiten sollten doch eigentlich der Vergangenheit angehören. Es soll Männer geben die heutzutage mit blauen Plastikrädern durch die Gegend düsen. Das is nun wirklich was für Frauen auch wenn das rosa blau überstrichen wurde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

Nimm' ihn in schwarz, müsste Hibike auch auf Lager haben...


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

ich lass mir den grauen auf jeden fall mal zeigen, der könnte sehr harmonisch zum rahmen passen, da wird er ja auch drinbleiben.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

nimm ihn in rosa


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

Nochmal:

Wer fährt heute Bike und wann?


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

zum thema farbkombinationen, ich finde da gibts schon schicke sachen. so ein rad iss irgendwie ja auch was fürs auge, leider passt zu meinem grauen rahmen nicht wirklich was buntes. ich hab da schon öfter rumüberlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> 
> Wer fährt heute Bike und wann?



ich fahr heute vielleicht bike. zum garten meines schwagers über tausende ecken. dort wird ein grill angemacht und totes tier drauf gelegt.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

rote Felgen FR 2350, die gehen auch nicht mehr kaputt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich lass mir den grauen auf jeden fall mal zeigen, der könnte sehr harmonisch zum rahmen passen, da wird er ja auch drinbleiben.



Also bei Hibike sehe ich gold, mango, pink, silber, blau, schwarz aber nicht grau?

Und neben mir auf dem Tisch liegt ein schwarzes Exemplar


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> rote Felgen FR 2350, die gehen auch nicht mehr kaputt



die sehn schick aus und wiegen ne tonne. da gibts was in weiß, wenn mein restliches material für solche dinger gemacht wäre wäre es ne optische alternative zum schwarzen. da die aber eindeutig überdimensioniert und sowieso zu teuer sind bleibt alles wies ist. die jetzigen warn schließlich auch nicht billig.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

ich war eben mal im Keller und hab dagegentreten, das hats verdient, immer!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

sch****ß Ding


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also bei Hibike sehe ich gold, mango, pink, silber, blau, schwarz aber nicht grau?
> 
> Und neben mir auf dem Tisch liegt ein schwarzes Exemplar



grau heißt bei denen pewter glaub ich. auf der hp hab ich die farbpalette nicht gefunden.

warum liegt deiner auf dem tisch???


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich war eben mal im Keller und hab dagegentreten, das hats verdient, immer!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

ich geh die Sandkiste fertigbauen


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

ich geh mal etwas körperpflege betreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

En Mann macht sowas nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum liegt deiner auf dem tisch???



Für mein Helius CC.

/Angebermodusein Daneben liegen noch Tune FastFoot und Tune Starkes Stück /Angebermodusaus


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich fahre eigentlich nur so Dinger...



Das kommt Dir nur so vor, weil Du (fast) alles selbst schraubst!


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und bei Babys haben die Jungen blaue an und die Mädchen rosa Strampler.
> 
> 
> Diese Zeiten sollten doch eigentlich der Vergangenheit angehören. Es soll Männer geben die heutzutage mit blauen Plastikrädern durch die Gegend düsen. Das is nun wirklich was für Frauen auch wenn das rosa blau überstrichen wurde



suuuper weit hergeholte, unsinnige Ableitung...


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> 
> Wer fährt heute Bike und wann?



14:00 Uhr gc, weiß Du doch...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> suuuper weit hergeholte, unsinnige Ableitung...


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die sehn schick aus und wiegen ne tonne. da gibts was in weiß, wenn mein restliches material für solche dinger gemacht wäre wäre es ne optische alternative zum schwarzen. da die aber eindeutig überdimensioniert und sowieso zu teuer sind bleibt alles wies ist. die jetzigen warn schließlich auch nicht billig.



Lugga versteht in diesem Leben sicherlich nicht mehr, dass er den falschen Rahmen für seine Bikebedürfnisse hat!


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich war eben mal im Keller und hab dagegentreten, das hats verdient, immer!



was ist den jetzt schon wieder los?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 14:00 Uhr gc, weiß Du doch...



Stimmt, mir wird das mit GC heute zu knapp. Hatten wir ja schon drüber gesprochen.

Ich fahre jetzt erstmal mit meinem Sohn 'ne Runde Richtung Fuchstanz.

Werde mich dann noch für die Tour mit Localhorst um 14:00 Uhr eintragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt, mir wird das mit GC heute zu knapp. Hatten wir ja schon drüber gesprochen.
> 
> Ich fahre jetzt erstmal mit meinem Sohn 'ne Runde Richtung Fuchstanz.
> 
> Werde mich dann noch für die Tour mit Localhorst um 14:00 Uhr eintragen.


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hach ist das ein geiles Wetter!  Salz in Wunde kipp!
> 
> 
> 
> Nimm doch morgen das Angebot vom Rainer war, wirst schon keinen Bike-Terminator gefrühstückt haben.



ne ne, lass mal. autos, bikes und frauen verleit man nicht ...

hab jetzt genug mit reparaturen der eigenen bikes am hals, da brauch ich net noch ein anderes kaputt machen ...



wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, in erster Linie will ich Bikes, die einfach sorglos und wartungsarm sind



das dachte ich eigentlich von meinem argon mit rohloff auch ...
ich glaub auch nicht mehr an sorglos bike. schon gar nicht, wenn man sein bike auch zweckentsprechend benutzt ...


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... schon gar nicht, wenn man sein bike auch zweckentsprechend benutzt ...



guck ma Lugga!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was ist den jetzt schon wieder los?



Nix, das hats auch grundlos verdient


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Reiten wir denn morgen wieder zusammen mit Caroka zur Hohemark per Bike an?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> 
> Wer fährt heute Bike und wann?



damit ich überhaupt ne chance habe mit euch morgen ne weile mithalten zu können, werde ich wohl heute nur ganz langsam zu meinen kumpels an die hütte biken und eine runde grillen. 

bin echt gespannt auf morgen (endlich mal wieder mit anderen biken ) und hoffe darauf das die angegebene geschwindigkeit auch stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2007)

moin moin ihr Bike-vergewaltiger


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2007)

ei gude hkn:
wie wollen wir das morgen handhaben? Hohemark oder irgendwo dazwischen treffen?


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nix, das hats auch grundlos verdient



Quatsch, Du hast doch ein tolles Bike: Was das alles mit Dir mitmacht!!!  Den Ärger mit der Gabel haben ja die Dietzenbacher eskalieren lassen.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nix, das hats auch grundlos verdient



nee lugga - sei nicht so. eigentlich macht es doch seine arbeit ganz gut...meins macht zur zeit auch wieder komische geräusche...ich glaub jetzt ist gleich erstmal putzen angesagt...ach


Guten Morgen


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... und hoffe darauf das die angegebene geschwindigkeit auch stimmt



klar: plauscher-langsam!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> guck ma Lugga!



Zweckentsprechend ist es wenn ich mit nem Bike das 100mm hat, was vor kurzem noch zu DH gehört hat, auf der Strasse fahre.


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude hkn:
> wie wollen wir das morgen handhaben? Hohemark oder irgendwo dazwischen treffen?



Wir können uns ruhig an der Fünf-Wege-Kreuzung treffen. Hauptsache ihr kommt hinterher mit zur Hohemark! (Schleife, Treppe, Qahwah)


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Gelich kommen PNs bitte bis heut Abend um 18:00 beantworten


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zweckentsprechend ist es wenn ich mit nem Bike das 100mm hat, was vor kurzem noch zu DH gehört hat, auf der Strasse fahre.



  so ungefähr...


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude hkn:
> wie wollen wir das morgen handhaben? Hohemark oder irgendwo dazwischen treffen?



gude CR - hab ja schon mit gerd ausgemacht das ich zur gruppe am fünf wege dingens aufschließe. bin ja nicht so ein konditionswunder wie du 

außerdem muss ich dann nicht mitten in der nacht aufstehen. wir können uns entweder am roten kreuz treffen oder wenn du schon mit den "anderen" hoch huschen willst dann an der wegegabelung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> klar: plauscher-langsam!



also wenn es SDF, arachne, caroka, RH langsam ist, weiß ich ja das für mich dann wohl relativ schnell schluss ist...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2007)

Wenn ich hinterher zur Hohemark muss fahre ich lieber vorher auch gleich zur Hohemark. Allerdings mit dem Auto  dann kann ich auch heute noch ne kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also wenn es SDF, arachne, caroka, RH langsam ist, weiß ich ja das für mich dann wohl relativ schnell schluss ist...



Ich, der weltlangsamste Bergauffahrer bin ja auch dabei


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn ich hinterher zur Hohemark muss fahre ich lieber vorher auch gleich zur Hohemark. Allerdings mit dem Auto



Die Jugend wird älter


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also wenn es SDF, arachne, caroka, RH langsam ist, weiß ich ja das für mich dann wohl relativ schnell schluss ist...



Nein, nein, habe auch am Mittwoch wieder registriert: wenn ich nicht so schnell hoch fahre, habe ich mehr Konzentration für den Downhill!


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Reiten wir denn morgen wieder zusammen mit Caroka zur Hohemark per Bike an?



Schaumerma!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Jugend wird älter



den 4. Tag in Folge auf dem Bike brauche ich keine 60km an-abreise zum Tourentreffpunkt mehr  mal abgesehen davon bin ich noch nie per Bike zur Hohemark, schon gar nicht mitten in der Nacht. Mitten in der Nacht Autofahrn ist kein Problem, schon mehrfach getestet (morgens vor der Arbeit)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2007)

Wie viel ist denn für morgen geplant? Sollte ich ne Lampe einpacken?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn ich hinterher zur Hohemark muss fahre ich lieber vorher auch gleich zur Hohemark. Allerdings mit dem Auto  dann kann ich auch heute noch ne kleine Runde drehen.



ist ja was wahres dran...hmm...im notfall lass ich mich abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich, der weltlangsamste Bergauffahrer bin ja auch dabei





na solange du nicht der welbeste carlson bist  - wußte garnicht das ich den titel an dich verloren habe...siehste - ich bin so langsam das ich das nicht mal mitkriege


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mitten in der Nacht Autofahrn ist kein Problem, schon mehrfach getestet (morgens vor der Arbeit)



echt schon getestet? krass, bin noch nie im dunklen mit dem auto unterwegs gewesen *lachweg*


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wie viel ist denn für morgen geplant? Sollte ich ne Lampe einpacken?



die frage ist, bringste die kniedinger mit?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die frage ist, bringste die kniedinger mit?



die Frage richtet sich wohl eher an den Guide 

Wirds steinig? Sieht halt auch komisch aus wenn da dann einer mit Protektoren rumeiert und alle andern ihren Lycradress anhaben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> echt schon getestet? krass, bin noch nie im dunklen mit dem auto unterwegs gewesen *lachweg*



ich hatte meine Einweißung ins Auto bei der ersten Fahrstd unter einer Strassenlaterne weils schon so dunkel war


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die Frage richtet sich wohl eher an den Guide



nee CR - wenn wir ehrlich sind sollte man die eigentlich bei jedem downhill anhaben, da immer irgendwas passieren kann. wir sind halt nur viel zu bequem die halt jedes mal einzupacken bzw. anzuziehen.

aber die abfahrten vorletzte woche sonntags hätten wahrscheinlich jedes mal gelangt um längere zeit nicht mehr biken zu können 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wirds steinig? Sieht halt auch komisch aus wenn da dann einer mit Protektoren rumeiert und alle andern ihren Lycradress anhaben



naja, die schnelle fraktion trägt halt eng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee CR - wenn wir ehrlich sind sollte man die eigentlich bei jedem downhill anhaben, da immer irgendwas passieren kann. wir sind halt nur viel zu bequem die halt jedes mal einzupacken bzw. anzuziehen.
> *eigentlich hast du ja recht*
> aber die abfahrten vorletzte woche sonntags hätten wahrscheinlich jedes mal gelangt um längere zeit nicht mehr biken zu können
> 
> ...


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wie viel ist denn für morgen geplant? Sollte ich ne Lampe einpacken?



mein WLAN hat vorhin die Grätsche gemacht...  Mußte erstmal ein Kabel ziehen.

Also, da wir um elf starten, kommen wir sehr wahrscheinlich bei Helligkeit wieder zur Hohemark.

Steinig wird es schon. Ihr kennt doch den Hubbel. Das ist tatsächlich das steinigste Stück, aber auch das langsamste.


----------



## fUEL (14. April 2007)

Moin moin, ich muss mich mal in nächster Zeit etwas ausklinken; will ja die diversen geplanten Aktivitäten nicht riskieren, da meine Frau mich ein wenig auf dem Kicker hat. 

Werde mal bis Anfang Mai verstärkt auf der Strasse und nur bei schlechtem Wetter im Gelände unterwegs sein.
Das Henningerrennen wollt ich ja doch auch mit ein paar Trainingskilometern angehen- durch die Änderung der Sitzposition brauch ich da doch schon noch gut 1000 km, um einigermassen fit auf dem Bock zu sein. (naja wenigstens bergab bin ich schon schnell unterwegs gewesen).

Sonntag um 11 geht nicht, um die Uhrzeit ist Frühstück in der Sonne  angesagt; heißt für mich um 7 raus und um 10 wieder da sein und evtl. am mittag noch mal bis zum abendlichen Grillen ne kleine Einheit- darf meine Holde nicht in ihrer Geduld an die Grenze bringen sonst bringt das nur Stress.

Würd auch gern mal wieder mit Euch fahren - spätestens dann im Mai.



Viel Spaß dann morgen!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mein WLAN hat vorhin die Grätsche gemacht...  Mußte erstmal ein Kabel ziehen.
> 
> Also, da wir um elf starten, kommen wir sehr wahrscheinlich bei Helligkeit wieder zur Hohemark.
> 
> Steinig wird es schon. Ihr kennt doch den Hubbel. Das ist tatsächlich das steinigste Stück, aber auch das langsamste.



wie, das wars schon?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

Gerd und Cracy lest und beantwortet mal die PN


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Würd auch gern mal wieder mit Euch fahren - spätestens dann im Mai.
> 
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß dann morgen!




Schade erst im Mai wieder, da mußt aber beim Rennen gut abschneiden


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd und Cracy lest und beantwortet mal die PN



Reicht Dir die Antwort?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2007)

So bin wieder da.

War mit meinem Sohn mal bis zum Fuchstanz.

Er kommt echt schon gut mit. Zurück über tlw. über Trails war auch ok.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

ich sollte die finger vom schrauben lassen  erstmal nen kratzer in mein tauchrohr gemacht...man man man...bin ich unfähig


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Reicht Dir die Antwort?



nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2007)

Solangs nur das Tauchrohr ist gehts doch...irgendwann haste eh Kratzer im Lack.
Standrohre wär doof wegen der Dichtungen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2007)

Ich wollte euch nur schonmal vorwarnen, ich bin zur Zeit irgendwie recht schlecht in Form. War vorhin ne kleine Runde drehen und war doch deutlich langsamer als geplant  ich glaub nach morgen muss ich am Montag mal ne Pause (1-2Tage) machen.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Solangs nur das Tauchrohr ist gehts doch...irgendwann haste eh Kratzer im Lack.
> Standrohre wär doof wegen der Dichtungen.



du meinst die gleichen wie ich - die tauchrohre sind die rohre die eintauchen - standrohre sind die die stehen bleiben bzw. in die eingetaucht wird.

also sind es genau die, die nicht verkratzen sollten  naja, 1200er nass-schleifpapier hat es gebessert...


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch nur schonmal vorwarnen, ich bin zur Zeit irgendwie recht schlecht in Form. War vorhin ne kleine Runde drehen und war doch deutlich langsamer als geplant  ich glaub nach morgen muss ich am Montag mal ne Pause (1-2Tage) machen.



werde vielleicht auch zur hohemark anreisen^^ - dann hätte ich garkeine ausrede mehr die tour vorzeitig abzubrechen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du meinst die gleichen wie ich - die tauchrohre sind die rohre die eintauchen - standrohre sind die die stehen bleiben bzw. in die eingetaucht wird.
> 
> also sind es genau die, die nicht verkratzen sollten  naja, 1200er nass-schleifpapier hat es gebessert...



d.h. du hast die Standrohre verkratzt? Also die oberen, die die am Bike fest sind und nicht federn? Wie schafft man sowas beim Schrauben?
Bild zum Verständnis


----------



## caroka (14. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt, mir wird das mit GC heute zu knapp. Hatten wir ja schon drüber gesprochen.
> 
> Ich fahre jetzt erstmal mit meinem Sohn 'ne Runde Richtung Fuchstanz.
> 
> Werde mich dann noch für die Tour mit Localhorst um 14:00 Uhr eintragen.



Wie war die Tour mit Lokalhorst? Wäre ja auch gerne mit.


----------



## caroka (14. April 2007)

Mist, mein Tretlager ist locker. Wer kann mir helfen und hat das passende Werkzeug?

Edit: Inbusschrauben an den Pedalen sind mit 40 Nm angezogen und mit Locktide gesichert.


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mist, mein Tretlager ist locker. Wer kann mir helfen und hat das passende Werkzeug?
> 
> Edit: Inbusschrauben an den Pedalen sind mit 40 Nm angezogen und mit Locktide gesichert.



Na ich, ich kann aber heute nirgendwo mehr hinfahren.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir uns morgen shutteln ließen? Falls nicht: Vielleicht kann ich morgen doch nicht. Bin heute 43,5km, 1185Hm, 14,8km/h in knapp drei Stunden bei einem Puls von 151/181 gefahren und habe an beiden Beinen an mehreren Stellen Krämpfe!!! :eek   Mein Trinken war bei dieser Hitze viel zu früh leer... 

Ich bin sowas von durch und platt... Habe mich von der Hohemark, bis nach Königstein chauffieren lassen. 

War spät dran und bin mit noch höherem Durchschnittspuls an der Hohemark angekommen. Die anderen sind dann schon los, den Japaner hoch, ich hab erstmal mein GPS präpariert und bin dann hinterher. Vom Sandplacken aus sind wir zum Feldi, X-Trail, großer Zacken, die super steile lqnggezogene Rampe (22%?) wieder hoch zum Roten Kreuz, den Trail runter, bis zum grünen Punkt, den hoch Richtung kleinem Feldi, vor der letzten ganz steilen Rampe nach rechts Richtung Fuxi, gelbes Rechteck(?)-Trail, Fuxi, Richtung Alder, schwarzes Rechteck mit Spitzkehre, Viktoria Tempel, Hohemark.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die tauchrohre sind die rohre die eintauchen - standrohre sind die die stehen bleiben bzw. in die eingetaucht wird.


Nee, genau anders herum. Die Standrohre sind die, auf denen das Bike (mit dem Steuerrohr) steht und die Tauchrohre sind die, in die eingetaucht wird. Lies mal ein Gabel-Manuals oder Beschreibungen dazu. Da ist dann z.B. von Nitrit-beschichteten Standrohren oder einer Magnesium-Tauchrohreinheit die Rede.

@Gerd: Hast zwar heute viel gestöhnt, aber irgendwie bist du trotzdem immer vorn gefahren.   Werde ab demnächst übrigens auch ab und zu Level 3 anbieten. Da kannst du dann richtig jammern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na ich, ich kann aber heute nirgendwo mehr hinfahren.........



Danke Arachne. 

Es war nicht das Tretlager. Die Kurbeln waren wieder lose. Mensch, ich war in meiner Autowerkstatt und habe sie extra vorschriftsmäßig mit Drehmomentenschlüssel anziehen lassen und zusätzlich sichern, doch alles umsonst.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nee, genau anders herum. Die Standrohre sind die, auf denen das Bike (mit dem Steuerrohr) steht und die Tauchrohre sind die, in die eingetaucht wird. Lies mal ein Gabel-Manuals oder Beschreibungen dazu. Da ist dann z.B. von Nitrit-beschichteten Standrohren oder einer Magnesium-Tauchrohreinheit die Rede.
> 
> @Gerd: Hast zwar heute viel gestöhnt, aber irgendwie bist du trotzdem immer vorn gefahren.   Werde ab demnächst übrigens auch ab und zu Level 3 anbieten. Da kannst du dann richtig jammern!



ok mein fehler - ok aber du hast recht genau die beschichteten rohre...naja schauen wir mal wann die gabel anfängt zu zicken.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir uns morgen shutteln ließen? Falls nicht: Vielleicht kann ich morgen doch nicht. Bin heute 43,5km, 1185Hm, 14,8km/h in knapp drei Stunden bei einem Puls von 151/181 gefahren und habe an beiden Beinen an mehreren Stellen Krämpfe!!! :eek   Mein Trinken war bei dieser Hitze viel zu früh leer...



hmm, ich überlege auch schon ob ich mich drücke...heute das biken in extrem lahmen tempo empfand ich schon als anstrengend und die beine haben sich nicht wirklich fit angefühlt.

schauen wir mal wie es morgen früh aussieht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2007)

das liegt nicht an euren Beinen, das lag am heutigen Tag.
Auf meinen 49km mit 1000hm haben sich meine Beine auch furchtbar angefühlt. Demnach sind wir ja morgen alle auf einem Level  und keiner braucht sich drücken (ausser mal wieder der iggi)


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3606579&postcount=58


 endlich mal ein aufrichtiges wahres wort.


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> endlich mal ein aufrichtiges wahres wort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...  Werde ab demnächst übrigens auch ab und zu Level 3 anbieten. Da kannst du dann richtig jammern!



 

Zum Glück haben wir wieder Hallie-Wetter!


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



ich habe seltsames in der zwischenablage. 

ich wollte den crazy zitieren mit seiner aussage dass wir alle morgen auf einem level fahren. keine ahnung was hier mit dem elektronischen firlefanz los iss.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben wir wieder Hallie-Wetter!



der gerd jammer wirklich zur zeit fast genauso wie ich *lach* ob ich abfärbe. gerd dachte du bist so ein konditionsbolzen. du fährst ja in einer woche das was ich ihn 2 monaten fahre...ok, stimmt dann darfste jammern


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habe seltsames in der zwischenablage.
> 
> ich wollte den crazy zitieren mit seiner aussage dass wir alle morgen auf einem level fahren. keine ahnung was hier mit dem elektronischen firlefanz los iss.



 ist zwölf? ist Halloween? 

Der Gresi redet von Fahren! Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich das morgen kann...


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habe seltsames in der zwischenablage.
> 
> ich wollte den crazy zitieren mit seiner aussage dass wir alle morgen auf einem level fahren. keine ahnung was hier mit dem elektronischen firlefanz los iss.



ich mußte auch schmunzeln bei bastis  aussage. wenn er nicht fit ist, fährt er auf dem hinterrad immer noch schneller den berg hoch. einmal nen gemeinsamen level mit den plauschern haben ist glaub ich saisonziel


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ist zwölf? ist Halloween?
> 
> Der Gresi redet von Fahren! Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich das morgen kann...


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der gerd jammer wirklich zur zeit fast genauso wie ich *lach* ob ich abfärbe. gerd dachte du bist so ein konditionsbolzen. du fährst ja in einer woche das was ich ihn 2 monaten fahre...ok, stimmt dann darfste jammern



Danke! 

Irgendwie muß es heute wirklich ganz besonders viel gewesen sein. Es fel fast der ganzen Truppe auf...  Das ich trotzdem nicht hinten fahren konnte lag nur daran, dass wir eine zu stark fahrende Frau dabei hatten! 

La Palma sollte für bestimmte Leute (z.B. sdf, A.) gesperrt werden!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2007)

Gerd, das kannst du nicht bringen


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich mußte auch schmunzeln bei bastis  aussage. wenn er nicht fit ist, fährt er auf dem hinterrad immer noch schneller den berg hoch. einmal nen gemeinsamen level mit den plauschern haben ist glaub ich saisonziel



such Dir die richtigen aus, dann klappt das schon!


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Mach nicht dieses Gesicht, bei dem man nicht nein sagen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mach nicht dieses Gesicht, bei dem man nicht nein sagen kann!



du solltest es mal in live sehen.....


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du solltest es mal in live sehen.....



   Ich hätte wetten können!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> such Dir die richtigen aus, dann klappt das schon!



erstmal wissen wer das sein soll...lugga sagte ja auch damals das er nicht soooo schnell fährt und war mit dir und maggo ständig vorne - was ein glück das ich den guten carsten hatte. mit ihm mag ich fahren  ok dann ist das mein plauscher


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwie muß es heute wirklich ganz besonders viel gewesen sein. Es fel fast der ganzen Truppe auf...



was das du die letzten 2 wochen verstärkt jammerst oder das es anstrengend war *lachweg*

wer war denn die starke frau? das carosche?


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> erstmal wissen wer das sein soll...lugga sagte ja auch damals das er nicht soooo schnell fährt und war mit dir und maggo ständig vorne - was ein glück das ich den guten carsten hatte. mit ihm mag ich fahren  ok dann ist das mein plauscher



Menno, jetzt wollte ich gerade mich vorschlagen!


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was das du die letzten 2 wochen verstärkt jammerst oder das es anstrengend war *lachweg*


Ne, dass ich heute so gejammert habe...


habkeinnick schrieb:


> wer war denn die starke frau? das carosche?


Ne, ich sag` nur Schaltungsworkshop.


----------



## Maggo (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, dass ich heute so gejammert habe...
> 
> Ne, ich sag` nur Schaltungsworkshop.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, dass ich heute so gejammert habe...
> 
> Ne, ich sag` nur Schaltungsworkshop.



jo da wo ich natürlich nicht da war...aber schnelle frauen sind mir unheimlich


----------



## Arachne (14. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo da wo ich natürlich nicht da war...aber schnelle frauen sind mir unheimlich



Jo, mir auch. Auch, wenn sie sooo nett sind! Deswegen mache ich da immer so lange die Augen zu, bis sie weit genug weggefahren sind. - Ihr habt mir ja hoffentlich meine letzte diesbezügliche Aussage nicht geglaubt!? War ein Scherz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ihr habt mir ja hoffentlich meine letzte diesbezügliche Aussage nicht geglaubt!? War ein Scherz!



klar wir wissen ja das du keine langsamer plauscher bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie war die Tour mit Lokalhorst? Wäre ja auch gerne mit.



Die Tour war echt super: Rote Mühle, Woogtal, Ölmühlweg, Naturfreundehaus, Reversed Rote Kreuz Trail (also hoch anstatt runter), trailig zum kleinen Feldberg, die alte Skipiste hoch zum Grossen Feldberg; auf der anderen Seite vom Feldi zum Bach-Trail runter und dann bis Fuchstanz, wo wir kurz eingekehrt sind. Localhorst ist noch weiter zum Altkönig. Ich bin dann aber zurück nach Kelkheim, um rechtzeitig wieder zu Hause zu sein.

Macht heute insgesamt ca. 60km und ca. 1.400hm


----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

gute nacht filmchen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWhQJAoR37Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RS4oEpKebI&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK5Bj9mVnbU&mode=related&search=


----------



## Arachne (15. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caroka:
> 
> Wir können gerne bei mir morgen früh nochmal schnell Deine Kurbelschrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel checken.



Mach sie nicht lockerer, ich hab sie jetzt angewatzt. 

Ich glaube sie hätte noch lieber abgeklärt, ob der Freilauf so viel Spiel haben muß wie bei ihr...


----------



## Maggo (15. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> erstmal wissen wer das sein soll...lugga sagte ja auch damals das er nicht soooo schnell fährt und war mit dir und maggo ständig vorne - was ein glück das ich den guten carsten hatte. mit ihm mag ich fahren  ok dann ist das mein plauscher



logger bleiben, bei unserer tour gings ja nicht wirklich irgendwo hoch. sobald ich gegen die schwerkraft arbeiten muss sieht die ganze sache schon anders aus.


----------



## Maggo (15. April 2007)

feldberg meldet jetzt schon 13,5°C.......ich glaub ich werf abber gleich mal ne heuschnupfen pille ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Tour war echt super: Rote Mühle, Woogtal, Ölmühlweg, Naturfreundehaus, Reversed Rote Kreuz Trail (also hoch anstatt runter), trailig zum kleinen Feldberg, die alte Skipiste hoch zum Grossen Feldberg; auf der anderen Seite vom Feldi zum Bach-Trail runter und dann bis Fuchstanz, wo wir kurz eingekehrt sind. Localhorst ist noch weiter zum Altkönig. Ich bin dann aber zurück nach Kelkheim, um rechtzeitig wieder zu Hause zu sein.
> 
> Macht heute insgesamt ca. 60km und ca. 1.400hm



OOOOkay 

Was mir noch einfällt meine Beine waren gestern auch total schwer. 
Hoffentlich kann ich mithalten.


----------



## Arachne (15. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist ja super.  Ich bin um 10:00 Uhr bei Dir. OK?



Guten Morgen!

Fürs Schrauben wäre das zu spät.


----------



## caroka (15. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mach sie nicht lockerer, ich hab sie jetzt angewatzt.
> 
> Ich glaube sie hätte noch lieber abgeklärt, ob der Freilauf so viel Spiel haben muß wie bei ihr...



Ich denk dran.


----------



## caroka (15. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gute nacht filmchen
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWhQJAoR37Y
> 
> ...



Beim ersten Film ist es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter gelaufen.  
Sind beim dritten Film nicht auch ein paar Trails vom Feldi dabei, ganz am Schluss?


----------



## Arachne (15. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Er hat sie, mit einer relativ kurzen Ratsche, mit all seiner zur Verfügung stehenden Kraft,  angezogen.
> ...



Naja, nicht ganz. Denke immer daran: nach fest, fester kommt ab...


----------



## Arachne (15. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gute nacht filmchen
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWhQJAoR37Y
> 
> ...



Die Musik vom ersten ist geil!  Den zweiten habe ich wegen der Rap-Musik gar nicht geschaut. Der dritte ging wieder.


----------



## caroka (15. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Musik vom ersten ist geil!  Den zweiten habe ich wegen der Rap-Musik gar nicht geschaut. Der dritte ging wieder.



Genauso ging es mir auch.


----------



## Arachne (15. April 2007)

@Hirsch: Hi, willkommen zurück!! 

Kommst Du mit, 11:00 Uhr Hohemark?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. April 2007)

MOIN!! Binn wieder da   War supergeil


----------



## caroka (15. April 2007)

Hi Hirsch,

wieder zurück. Wie war es denn?

Bin jetzt aber weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Hi, willkommen zurück!!
> 
> Kommst Du mit, 11:00 Uhr Hohemark?



Gehe gleich zu meinen Jungs die Kleinigkeiten vom Marché d´Apt frühstücken


----------



## Arachne (15. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genauso ging es mir auch.



Der erste ist Gänsehaut-Musik!!!


----------



## caroka (15. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der erste ist Gänsehaut-Musik!!!



Kannst Du mir Deine Brille mitbringen?


----------



## Arachne (15. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir Deine Brille mitbringen?



Versuche dran zu denken.

Ab Montag sind wieder Radbrillen und anderes beim Aldi im Angebot.


----------



## Arachne (15. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gehe gleich zu meinen Jungs die Kleinigkeiten vom Marché d´Apt frühstücken



wenn ich nicht dauernd diesen ersten Film hören (und sehen) würde...


----------



## hottube (15. April 2007)

Moin zusammen hab gerade gerade euren LMB Eintrag gefunden. nehmt ich noch jemanden mit oder seit ihr cug?

/ Michael


----------



## Arachne (15. April 2007)

hottube schrieb:


> Moin zusammen hab gerade gerade euren LMB Eintrag gefunden. nehmt ich noch jemanden mit oder seit ihr cug?
> 
> / Michael



Was heißt denn cug?

Wenn Du volljährig bist und mit Deinem Stahl-HT gerne verblockte Trails fährst, kannst Du gerne mitkommen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2007)

Moin Moin

@ hottube: ich denke nicht das die Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt ist


----------



## Maggo (15. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gehe gleich zu meinen Jungs die Kleinigkeiten vom Marché d´Apt frühstücken



schade aber natürlich auch seeehr verständlich. welcome back, wir haben dich vermisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hottube (15. April 2007)

nach meinem Ausweis hat beim Kino schon lang keiner mehr gefragt  die persönliche Leiste muss ich mal aktualisieren... das ding kommt nicht mehr so oft an die frische Luft.

ich komm dann mal 11:00 an die Hohe Mark

(cug = closed user group)


----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> feldberg meldet jetzt schon 13,5°C.......ich glaub ich werf abber gleich mal ne heuschnupfen pille ein.



hab ich schon - könnte sonst seit 4 tagen schon nicht mehr wirklich draußen sein


----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Musik vom ersten ist geil!  Den zweiten habe ich wegen der Rap-Musik gar nicht geschaut. Der dritte ging wieder.





caroka schrieb:


> Genauso ging es mir auch.



ihr seid ja geil - wenn mich die musik nervt mach ich einfach den ton aus. geht ja primär mehr um die bilder...

und ja auf dem dritten sind trails am feldi zu sehen...ist ja auch das promovideo von wheels over frankfurt


----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gehe gleich zu meinen Jungs die Kleinigkeiten vom Marché d´Apt frühstücken



huhu hirsch....WB...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schade aber natürlich auch seeehr verständlich. welcome back, wir haben dich vermisst.



Würde natürlich gerne, bin aber noch nicht richtig frisch, drum.............

Vieeeeeeeeel Spass und haut sie wech.......


----------



## Maggo (15. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Würde natürlich gerne, bin aber noch nicht richtig frisch, drum.............
> 
> Vieeeeeeeeel Spass und haut sie wech.......



äh, wen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht dauernd diesen ersten Film hören (und sehen) würde...




laut einem auf youtube ->

grahampd21   (4 months ago)
the song is by the kronos quartet (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kronos-Quartett) and its from reqiuem for a dream(http://www.amazon.de/Requiem-Dream-Kronos-Quartet/dp/B00004Y6Q5/ref=pd_sim_m_3/303-0221085-9845802). its not in lord of the rings you donut.


und das lied ist dann direkt das erste -> Summer Overture


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2007)

@ hkn: kommst du jetzt zur Hohemark und wie schauts mit den Beinschonern aus?

Fahre in 10mins los.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2007)

so, man sieht sich gleich an der Hohe Mark, bis dann


----------



## caroka (15. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Versuche dran zu denken.
> 
> Ab Montag sind wieder Radbrillen und anderes beim Aldi im Angebot.



Habe ich gesehen. Da werde ich mich mit Brillen eindecken. Obwohl .....Maggo hat mir ja eine geschenkt.     *kuss*


----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

ups das carosche schon daheim? dachte ihr fahrt noch...man war das mit dem "laufrad" doof und was soviele doof geguckt haben...natürlich habe ich auch noch nen imbus auf dem parkplatz liegen lassen...naja wenn was schief geht dann richtig


----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

ach werde wohl mein bike zu hibike bringen. bin ja nicht so der schrauber und da ich ja auch so schnell wie möglich wieder fahren möchte muss ich es wohl reparieren lassen...


----------



## caroka (15. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ups das carosche schon daheim? dachte ihr fahrt noch...man war das mit dem "laufrad" doof und was soviele doof geguckt haben...natürlich habe ich auch noch nen imbus auf dem parkplatz liegen lassen...naja wenn was schief geht dann richtig



Ja, die Anderen sind noch ins Qwahwa. Doch das wäre zu spät geworden. Meine Kinder haben mich die ganze Woche kaum gesehen. Irgendwann muss ich auch mal zu Hause sein. Ich bin dann mit Wahltho heimwärts.

Das mit Deinem Defekt war echt schei**e. Also für mich ist der Hubbel nix.  Den werde ich in Zukunft eher meiden.  Ansonsten hat es mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht. 
Später haben wir noch den Hirsch getroffen, der sich uns anschloss. Er hat wieder seine alte Stärke. Die lange Krankheitspause merkt man ihm nicht mehr an.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Später haben wir noch den Hirsch getroffen, der sich uns anschloss. Er hat wieder seine alte Stärke. Die lange Krankheitspause merkt man ihm nicht mehr an.



prima 

hab sogar nen video vom gerd und dem hubbel heute


----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das mit Deinem Defekt war echt schei**e. Also für mich ist der Hubbel nix.  Den werde ich in Zukunft eher meiden.  Ansonsten hat es mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht.



ja war wieder lustig, nachdem ihr endlich euer tempo MIR angepasst hattet, war es wirklich prima 

ich find es auch immer wieder lustig mit euch zu fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2007)

Schade das es auch diesmal nicht mit dem gemeinsamen Bergabfahren geklappt hat. Sonst war es aber wirklich schön. Den Video vom Gerd wollen wir alle sehen.

Maggo hat wie immer nen Platten vorgetäuscht als er nicht mehr konnte, diesmal hat ers sogar zweimal gemacht 

@Maggo:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja war wieder lustig, nachdem ihr endlich euer tempo MIR angepasst hattet, war es wirklich prima
> 
> ich find es auch immer wieder lustig mit euch zu fahren.



auch zurück und geduscht. ich fand den trail mit dem hubbel klasse, am hubbel selbst werde ich glaube ich auch in zukunft absteigen. man muss sich ja nicht alles antun, nur weils der ein oder andere schon geschafft haben. obwohl der gerd ja bei den nachbarn verlautbart hat, dass sei die plauscheraufnahmeprüfung.


----------



## Maggo (15. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo hat wie immer nen Platten vorgetäuscht als er nicht mehr konnte, diesmal hat ers sogar zweimal gemacht



ich war ja auch ordentlich langsam und fertig heute.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> auch zurück und geduscht. ich fand den trail mit dem hubbel klasse, am hubbel selbst werde ich glaube ich auch in zukunft absteigen. man muss sich ja nicht alles antun, nur weils der ein oder andere schon geschafft haben. obwohl der gerd ja bei den nachbarn verlautbart hat, dass sei die plauscheraufnahmeprüfung.



Wir bauen uns mal nen Hubbel zum Üben. Das hat ich eh vor


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...und geduscht.



Hmmm, das könnt ich eigentlich auch noch machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2007)

Jo war 'ne sehr schöne Tour. Aber der Teil mit dem Hubbel mir auch etwas zu extrem 

Hab nur ernährungstechnisch heute was falsch gemacht. Zwei Bananen und ein Apfel zum Frühstück war zu wenig, konnte aber nach der Fresserei gestern abend nicht mehr. Ich hätte mir noch was mittnehmen sollen.

Nach einem halben Liter Vanille Shake, einem Schokoeisbecher und einem grossen Insalata Capricciosa im San Marco in K'heim geht es mir aber jetzt wieder ganz gut - Bäuerchen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war ja auch ordentlich langsam und fertig heute.



fand ich nicht!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2007)

Nicht nur du Maggo, nicht nur du 

@hkn: das mit deinem Schaltwerk ist echt sau mies gelaufen, den schönsten Trails hast du verpasst


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nach einem halben Liter Vanille Shake, einem Schokoeisbecher und einem grossen Insalata Capricciosa im San Marco in K'heim geht es mir aber jetzt wieder ganz gut - Bäuerchen



Ich warte noch


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @hkn: das mit deinem Schaltwerk ist echt sau mies gelaufen, den schönsten Trails hast du verpasst



Hat er gar nicht, der schönste ist definitiv der vom Alde bis zum Hubbel, und den hat er gehabt  Ich find sogar das es der schönste im Taunus ist den ich kenne, der am kleinen Zacken is auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> fand ich nicht!



bergan auf jeden fall. ich hab mich heut morgen noch gefreut als alle rumgeflennt haben wie fertig sie doch seien und dann war da doch ne grooooße lücke nach hinten.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...und dann war da doch ne grooooße lücke nach hinten.



die wird wohl nie geschlossen


----------



## Maggo (15. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die wird wohl nie geschlossen



ich hab aber fest vor sie zumindest nicht derart auseinanderreissen zu lassen.


----------



## caroka (15. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> prima
> 
> hab sogar nen video vom gerd und dem hubbel heute



Upps!!!


----------



## caroka (15. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ........
> Nach einem halben Liter Vanille Shake, einem Schokoeisbecher und einem grossen Insalata Capricciosa im San Marco in K'heim geht es mir aber jetzt wieder ganz gut - Bäuerchen



Hab zu Hause auch erst mal die Kinder geschnappt und bin zur Eisdiele.   Danach noch 2 Nutellabrote, ich weiß ist nicht gesund, und zum Schluss nochmal zur Scheuer zwei Milchkaffee. 
Heute war es dort total leer und es hat jemand mit der Gitarre gespielt und gesungen, ein laues Lüftchen, Sonne........herrlich.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab aber fest vor sie zumindest nicht derart auseinanderreissen zu lassen.


Gerd hatte am meisten Pkt. beim WP
Gerd ist auch danach gefahren GC und AWB und ....

Sei reel, wir haben nicht die geringste Spur einer Chance, rein zeitlich schon gar nicht...




..der hat keine Frau die aufpasst das ihm nicht langweilig wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2007)

jetzt gibts Essen und ich seh immer noch aus wie ein S******, S******


----------



## Maggo (15. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd hatte am meisten Pkt. beim WP
> Gerd ist auch danach gefahren GC und AWB und ....
> 
> Sei reel, wir haben nicht die geringste Spur einer Chance, rein zeitlich schon gar nicht...
> ...



es geht ja auch nicht um die schnelligkeit einer definierten person. ich muss zusehen mehr kondition aufzubauen um wenigstens ansatzweise mithalten zu können. das ist der plan, ich will niemandem davonfahren. das wäre vermessen.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

ihr habt post 

bin maö gespannt wann "hochrad" zeit für mich hat. wie kann ich denn rausfinden was ich für nen typ von schaltdingens habe? long, medium oder short cage?!?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> es geht ja auch nicht um die schnelligkeit einer definierten person. ich muss zusehen mehr kondition aufzubauen um wenigstens ansatzweise mithalten zu können. das ist der plan, ich will niemandem davonfahren. das wäre vermessen.



dachte eigentlich das ich eigentlich auch mittlerweile ganz gut wieder in form bin...ist wohl doch nicht so...naja schauen wir noch mal in 2 monaten  vielleicht ist es dann ja besser


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2007)

Hier ein paar Eindrücke der (kurzen aber trailigen) Tour


----------



## caroka (15. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> es geht ja auch nicht um die schnelligkeit einer definierten person. ich muss zusehen mehr kondition aufzubauen um wenigstens ansatzweise mithalten zu können. das ist der plan, ich will niemandem davonfahren. das wäre vermessen.



Sieh zu, dass Du zweimal /Woche auf's Rad kommst und am WE wie es die Zeit erlaubt.  
Ist eben Mist, wenn die Arbeit als dazwischen kommt.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sieh zu, dass Du zweimal /Woche auf's Rad kommst und am WE wie es die Zeit erlaubt.
> Ist eben Mist, wenn die Arbeit als dazwischen kommt.



das ist genau das was ich mache und ich sehe ja bei euch auch kein land...obs doch die 30kg sind? müßt ich mal ausprobieren und gerd nen 30kg rucksack umschnallen


----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

@CR - ja das schiebebild haste auch *lachweg* meine paar bilder habe ich hier -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/17069


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2007)

Hab eben die PN gesehen ***schluck***

das war Glück das nicht mehr passiert ist!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2007)

Dem Maggo schenken wir zum Geburtstag ein Buch voll mit Bildern wo er grad nen Schlau flickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2007)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ihr habt post



Könntest Du mir bitte das Video auch noch schicken? - Merci


----------



## hottube (15. April 2007)

Hi zusammen,

gerade unter der Dusche wieder raus.   Super Tour   
mit viel Sonne netten Anstiegen und viel gerüttel berg ab... und viel Plausch ...
Meine Glücksserie 8 Monate ohne Platten muste ich heute leider auch zurücksetzen, und das auf einen Kinderspileplatz  

ich werd jetzt erst mal das Loch im Bauch mit Eis füllen und melde mich dann später noch mal rein.


würde gerne noch mal mitfahren, war ein riesen Spass 
ggf können wir dann ja mal den Weiße Mauer S-Trail fahren.


so long Hottube


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2007)

Habe gerade das Video vom Hubbel gesehen  

@Arachne: Du hast echt ein Mordsschwein gehabt


----------



## Arachne (15. April 2007)

Das Video sieht tatsächlich schlimmer aus, als ich mich beim Flug und Aufkommen gefühlt habe!  Puuuuhhh....


----------



## Google (15. April 2007)

Hallo allerseits 

Ihr scheint ja heute ne tolle und ereignisreiche Tour gehabt zu haben  Ich mußte mir auf ner Kommunion leider den Ranzen voll schlagen   

*Aber ich poste eigentlich wegen den kommenden EVENT  "Gemeinsame Tour der Spessartwölfe, Plauscher und Freunde"  *
Der Umfrage nach, können die meisten am kommenden Sonntag und am 12.05.2007 den ich Euch jetzt als Ausweichtermin anbieten möchte falls es am Ersttermin regnet. Ich werde mir bei der Tourenführung Mühe geben und würde mich freuen wenn Ihr die Wölfe in ihrem Revier besuchen kommt . 

Und hier noch der Last-Minute-Eintrag:

*Gemeinsame Tour der Spessartwölfe, Plauscher und Freunde ​*
Bis bald im Wald  

Google


----------



## Arachne (15. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...dass sei die plauscheraufnahmeprüfung.



Diesen Rang hat der Hubbel meiner Meinung nach verloren! Auch wenn ich super stolz war, dass bei meinem Abflug nicht viel passierte.

Der Trail dorthin und wieder weg gefällt mir auch immer noch nicht. Es gibt aber noch viele, viele Trails im Taunus, die sehr schön und wir noch nicht zusammen gefahren sind.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. April 2007)

Was macht ihr denn für Sachen? Gerd kaputt, Schaltwerke zerreißen, Schläuche morden...  

Da waren wir doch heute friedlicher unterwegs. Morgens um 8:30 bin ich über den Staufen zum Treffpunkt an der Gundelhardt gefahren, um danach schön am Kaisertempel wieder nach Eppstein runter zu sausen. Dort war dann der zweite Treffpunkt und wir haben die Rossertrunde und den ersten Teil der Judenkopfrunde für die TT in Augenschein genommen und zumindest am Judenkopf noch viel Arbeit vor uns! Um 12:30 wollten die anderen dann nach Hause, aber nach 40 km und 1150 Sägezahn-hm war ich zwar schon etwas angefressen, aber irgendwie noch nicht müde genug, um schon nach Hause zu fahren. Kurzerhand bin ich dann nochmal Richtung Feldi gestartet, mit der Absicht evtl. schon am NFH oder Fuchstanz wieder runter zu fahren. Letztlich bin ich dann oben auf dem Feldberg bei 1840 hm angekommen und hab die 2000 gerochen!   Eine Schleife am Romberg über den Pionierweg und der Atzelberg haben dann endlich mal die lang ersehnte 2 vor den hm-Wert gezaubert und somit war ich nach 79 km und 2014 hm Trailspass platt aber glücklich wieder zu Hause.   Das wären auch glatte 24 WPP´s gewesen, aber das ist ja leider jetzt schon ein paar Wochen vorbei.  
Hab am Fuchstanz mal nach euch Ausschau gehalten, aber anscheinend wart ihr so gegen 14 Uhr schon wieder woanders.

@hkn: Du hast entweder medium oder long cage. Short cage wird am MTB eigentlich nicht verbaut. Wenn du drei Kettenblätter fährst, dann solltest du ein long cage verbauen, bei zwei KB oder weniger wäre medium cage angesagt. Man kann zwar auch mit 3 KB ein medium cage fahren, aber dann muß man sehr genau schauen, wie man schaltet und die Kettenlänge muß passen. Ein falscher Gang (groß+1-3 Ritzel oder klein+7-9 Ritzel) kann dann ein neues Schaltwerk bedeuten und ja, das sind zwar Gänge, die man i.d.R. nicht freiwillig fährt, aber verschalten tut man sich ja trotzdem ab und zu. Vorteil eines kürzeren Käfigs ist halt das geringere Gewicht (5-10 g) und der größere Abstand zum Boden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab am Fuchstanz mal nach euch Ausschau gehalten, aber anscheinend wart ihr so gegen 14 Uhr schon wieder woanders.



Wir waren heute gar nicht am Fuchstanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Diesen Rang hat der Hubbel meiner Meinung nach verloren! Auch wenn ich super stolz war, dass bei meinem Abflug nicht viel passierte.
> 
> Der Trail dorthin und wieder weg gefällt mir auch immer noch nicht. Es gibt aber noch viele, viele Trails im Taunus, die sehr schön und wir noch nicht zusammen gefahren sind.



Den Rang hat er noch nie gehabt. Ab heute sollte vor Ihm gewarnt und nicht mehr geschwärmt werden, der is gefählich  

und der Weg durch Wald bis zum Hubbel is doch XXXL


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn für Sachen? Gerd kaputt, Schaltwerke zerreißen, Schläuche morden...
> 
> .... haben dann endlich mal die lang ersehnte 2 vor den hm-Wert gezaubert und somit war ich nach 79 km und 2014 hm Trailspass platt aber glücklich wieder zu Hause.



Bei uns is halt immer was los    

2K, die hätt ich auch gern mal


----------



## caroka (15. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ......
> ........ somit war ich nach 79 km und 2014 hm Trailspass platt aber glücklich wieder zu Hause.   Das wären auch glatte 24 WPP´s gewesen, aber das ist ja leider jetzt schon ein paar Wochen vorbei.
> ..........



Spitzenklasse


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 2K, die hätt ich auch gern mal



aber nur bergab 

Respekt Kater


----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @hkn: Du hast entweder medium oder long cage. Short cage wird am MTB eigentlich nicht verbaut. Wenn du drei Kettenblätter fährst, dann solltest du ein long cage verbauen, bei zwei KB oder weniger wäre medium cage angesagt. Man kann zwar auch mit 3 KB ein medium cage fahren, aber dann muß man sehr genau schauen, wie man schaltet und die Kettenlänge muß passen. Ein falscher Gang (groß+1-3 Ritzel oder klein+7-9 Ritzel) kann dann ein neues Schaltwerk bedeuten und ja, das sind zwar Gänge, die man i.d.R. nicht freiwillig fährt, aber verschalten tut man sich ja trotzdem ab und zu. Vorteil eines kürzeren Käfigs ist halt das geringere Gewicht (5-10 g) und der größere Abstand zum Boden.



danke SK - habe auch noch mal im canyon forum geschaut und auch dort stand das ich wohl ein long cage habe. danke für die ausführliche info.

habe es gleich mal bestellt und bin gespannt wie ich das wohl hinkriege - besonders das einstellen danach. das sram manual habe ich mir jedenfalls schon mal geladen.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Den Rang hat er noch nie gehabt. Ab heute sollte vor Ihm gewarnt und nicht mehr geschwärmt werden, der is gefählich
> 
> und der Weg durch Wald bis zum Hubbel is doch XXXL



der trail runter bis kurz vor dem hubbel war schon cremig - schön steil und witzig zwischen den bäumen rum zu gondeln. nach dem hubbel ist es halt extrem steinig und wenn man wie ich nen fahrfehler macht bzw. wie CR richtig anmerkte etwas geschlafen hat (hatte immer noch den uphill-gang drin  ) dann geht da ruckzuck was kaputt.

aber lustig wars auf jedenfall und ich sollte doch mehr workshops besuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (15. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

Video vom Gerd?!? Wo zu sehen?

Heute habe ich mal zur Abwechselung den Feldi in Zusammenhang mit dem Feldberglauf erklommen. Von Über 400 Startern bin ich letztendlich als 4. oben angekommen. Von der International School über Emminghaushütte über Fuchstanz bis zum Feldi brauchte ich 45:55.

Dennoch habe ich mir diese Woche keine MTB-Pause gegönnt. Am Donnerstag waren es fast 78 Kilometer von Wiesbaden, Taunusstein nach Aarbergen und zurück. Kein Vergleich zum Vordertaunus, dennoch auch eine sehr schöne Gegend.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. April 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Video vom Gerd?!? Wo zu sehen?



du hast post


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dem Maggo schenken wir zum Geburtstag ein Buch voll mit Bildern wo er grad nen Schlau flickt


Gehören dazu auch Bilder wie z.B. von diesem bedauernswerten Biker (Name der Redaktion bekannt), wenn aufgepumpt werden muß ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. April 2007)

N'abend zusammen,
wie ich (schnupfenbedingt mit nur ein *bischen* Neid) lese, war die Tour wohl bis auf die Personen- 
(Gerd ich hoff Dir gehts soweit gut oder darfs Du jetzt 18 Tage nix mehr tragen ? *little bit sarkastisch*)
und Sachschäden sehr schön. So mit Blick in dem Himmel würd ich auch gern mal auf dem Aldem liegen .

Ich war heut nach mittag bei schönstem Sonnenschein und 28,5° ca. 3,5 Std. auf der Autobahn  und eine Std. vor daheim meinte unser Sohn, sich das Mittagessen nochma durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen  (=> *seufz*).
so long, gute N8.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. April 2007)

servus cube,

jo war prima und nächstes mal biste einfach mit dabei.

wünsche dir und dem rest auch eine GN8 - bis morsche


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

Ich spüre immer noch mehr meine Beinmuskulatur, als alles andere.  Ok, vielleicht spüre ich auch ein wenig die Arm/Schulter-Muskulatur, mit der ich mich abfing. Jedenfalls behindert mich keine Prellung.  

Habe mittlerweile mal nachgeschaut: die Runde an der Hohemark (Hühnerberg bis Treppe) war so wie wir sie am Mittwoch fuhren. Habe nur einmal wenig abgekürzt und die Häschenschule eingebaut.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. April 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mal zur Abwechselung den Feldi in Zusammenhang mit dem Feldberglauf erklommen. Von Über 400 Startern bin ich letztendlich als 4. oben angekommen. Von der International School über Emminghaushütte über Fuchstanz bis zum Feldi brauchte ich 45:55.








 Ich glaube, das würde keiner von uns auf dem Rad schaffen!


----------



## caroka (16. April 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Heute habe ich mal zur Abwechselung den Feldi in Zusammenhang mit dem Feldberglauf erklommen. Von Über 400 Startern bin ich letztendlich als 4. oben angekommen. Von der International School über Emminghaushütte über Fuchstanz bis zum Feldi brauchte ich 45:55.
> 
> ........



Wow


----------



## caroka (16. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das würde keiner von uns auf dem Rad schaffen!



Ja, klar. Hast Du noch nicht diese frustrierenden Momente erleben dürfen, wo er Dich, bergauf das Fahrrad schiebend, joggend überholt.   Das ist kein Witz sondern harte Realität.


----------



## caroka (16. April 2007)

Ach ganz vergessen..........

Guten Morgen,

ich werde wohl am Mittwoch das erste Mal zur Arbeit radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, klar. Hast Du noch nicht diese frustrierenden Momente erleben dürfen, wo er Dich, bergauf das Fahrrad schiebend, joggend überholt.   Das ist kein Witz sondern harte Realität.


Doch, kenn ich.  Aber wenn´s dann bergab geht...


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Diesen Rang hat der Hubbel meiner Meinung nach verloren! Auch wenn ich super stolz war, dass bei meinem Abflug nicht viel passierte.
> 
> Der Trail dorthin und wieder weg gefällt mir auch immer noch nicht. Es gibt aber noch viele, viele Trails im Taunus, die sehr schön und wir noch nicht zusammen gefahren sind.



habt ihr den abflug festgehalten ? sehen will ...
glück gehabt, dass da nicht viel passiert ist  




Lucafabian schrieb:


> Den Rang hat er noch nie gehabt. Ab heute sollte vor Ihm gewarnt und nicht mehr geschwärmt werden, der is gefählich
> 
> und der Weg durch Wald bis zum Hubbel is doch XXXL



ja, das ding ist echt gefährlich. wenn die anfahrt besser wäre und der auslauf nicht ganz so steinig, wär ich das ding schon längst gefahren. so lass ich das aber besser.
der trail an sich vorher und nachher ist auch nicht ganz meine welt. einfach zu grobsteinig ...

hab grad im radio gehört, dass es am feldberg heute nacht gebrannt hat. 1000 m² wald fielen dem feuer zum opfer, die kripo ermittelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2007)

Moin zusammen



wissefux schrieb:


> der trail an sich vorher und nachher ist auch nicht ganz meine welt. einfach zu grobsteinig ...



Volle Zustimmung!



caroka schrieb:


> ich werde wohl am Mittwoch das erste Mal zur Arbeit radeln.



DAS ist das beste Grundlagentraining wo gibt. Vor allen Dingen ist der Sport dann perfekt in den Tagesablauf integriert  

Wenn Du Hilfe bei der Wegoptimierung brauche solltest, sag' Bescheid 

So ich habe aber heute noch einen Tag Urlaub. Irgendwer hier, der Lust hat zu fahren?

Gerd?


----------



## caroka (16. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ........
> ja, das ding ist echt gefährlich. wenn die anfahrt besser wäre und der auslauf nicht ganz so steinig, wär ich das ding schon längst gefahren. so lass ich das aber besser.
> der trail an sich vorher und nachher ist auch nicht ganz meine welt. einfach zu grobsteinig ...


Sehr sympatisch Fux. 



wissefux schrieb:


> hab grad im radio gehört, dass es am feldberg heute nacht gebrannt hat. 1000 m² wald fielen dem feuer zum opfer, die kripo ermittelt



Manoman, 

ich habe gestern schon Unkräuter im Wald gesehen die schlapp und saftlos die Blätter hängen ließen. Der Wald ist sowas von trocken.........


----------



## caroka (16. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ......
> Wenn Du Hilfe bei der Wegoptimierung brauche solltest, sag' Bescheid
> .......


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> ja, das ding ist echt gefährlich. wenn die anfahrt besser wäre und der auslauf nicht ganz so steinig, wär ich das ding schon längst gefahren. so lass ich das aber besser.
> ...



das Ding an sich hat sich deutlich verändert, ist viel gefährlicher geworden...

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>



kenn ich auch: Rückweg über Feldi!


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Doch, kenn ich.  Aber wenn´s dann bergab geht...



Mit dem DH-Rad an der Seite war er zuletzt auch nicht mehr unbedingt schneller bergauf. Dafür mittlerweile mit dem Teil unterm Hintern...  Jetzt sag` selbst ich: Aber wenn`s dann bergab geht...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
igit ich bin wieder da wo ich nicht sein will :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> So ich habe aber heute noch einen Tag Urlaub. Irgendwer hier, der Lust hat zu fahren?
> 
> Gerd?



Eigentlich hatte ich es vorgehabt. Nun habe ich am ganzen Körper Muskelkater und das erste Date ein paar Teile in die neue Wohnung zu schaffen. Gestern Abend habe ich sogar im Bett liegend Krämpfe in den Beinen bekommen.  Vom Muskelkater sind nicht nur die Beine, sondern auch Arme, Schultern, Nacken und Brustmuskulatur betroffen...

Kann heute also leider nicht fahren.


----------



## bodo_nimda (16. April 2007)

moin moin,

hoffe dem gerd gehts gut ...

viele grüße


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich es vorgehabt. Nun habe ich am ganzen Körper Muskelkater und das erste Date ein paar Teile in die neue Wohnung zu schaffen. Gestern Abend habe ich sogar im Bett liegend Krämpfe in den Beinen bekommen.  Vom Muskelkater sind nicht nur die Beine, sondern auch Arme, Schultern, Nacken und Brustmuskulatur betroffen...
> 
> Kann heute also leider nicht fahren.



Ich glaube Du solltest in der Tat wirklich mal eine Ruhepause einlegen


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> das Ding an sich hat sich deutlich verändert, ist viel gefährlicher geworden...



für mich als drüberschieber sieht er immer noch so gefährlich aus wie im letzten jahr. saublöde anfahrt, saublöder auslauf und mitten drin der an sich harmlose hubbel ...

wo isn jetzt der hubbel-film  

so leute, heute abend bring ich beide bikes zum hibike. hoffe dann demnächst wieder ordentlich biken zu können ...


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> für mich als drüberschieber sieht er immer noch so gefährlich aus wie im letzten jahr. saublöde anfahrt, saublöder auslauf und mitten drin der an sich harmlose hubbel ...
> 
> wo isn jetzt der hubbel-film
> 
> so leute, heute abend bring ich beide bikes zum hibike. hoffe dann demnächst wieder ordentlich biken zu können ...



also ich finde an und abfahrt relativ gut fahrbar, der hubbel erinnert mich jedoch zu stark an ne fiese treppenstufe und damit kann ich bekanntlich ncht so gut umgehn. schade ich hätte ihn gern letztes jahr mal gesehen. ich muss ausserdem wohl noch ein bisschen am gabelsetup spielen, irgendwei taucht das teil zu weit ein.

@kater: mehr oder weniger druck inder neg. kammer?? ich kanns mir nie merken, schande...


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

kennt den einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kennt den einer



Da ist das Bike ja noch ganz    

Ja, ja ich kann gut lästern, wo ich ausnahmsweise mal kein Problem mit dem Bike hab


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da ist das Bike ja noch ganz



du irrst, mein lieber : das bike war da nur mit einem bremsbelag hinten unterwegs und ich bin anschließend sorglos die rodelpiste und die feldbergschneise runtergebügelt ...

so richtig am arsch waren die bremsen dann sicher erst daheim


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> hoffe dem gerd gehts gut ...
> 
> viele grüße



Hubbelmäßig gehts ihm gut, muskelmäßig allerdings...  und der Umzug fängt erst an!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du irrst, mein lieber : das bike war da nur mit einem bremsbelag hinten unterwegs und ich bin anschließend sorglos die rodelpiste und die feldbergschneise runtergebügelt ...
> 
> so richtig am arsch waren die bremsen dann sicher erst daheim



Ohne Dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen, hat sich da nicht der Bremspunkt verschoben, war das irgenwie spürbar?


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> für mich als drüberschieber sieht er immer noch so gefährlich aus wie im letzten jahr. saublöde anfahrt, saublöder auslauf und mitten drin der an sich harmlose hubbel ...
> 
> wo isn jetzt der hubbel-film
> 
> so leute, heute abend bring ich beide bikes zum hibike. hoffe dann demnächst wieder ordentlich biken zu können ...



hast `ne PN. Ich finde ihn nicht mehr harmlos.  Andererseits, auf dem Video sieht es ja so aus, als ob ich es trotz falscher Linie geschafft hätte, wenn da nur nicht plötzlich so ein kleiner Stein vor dem Vorderrad gewesen wäre...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hubbelmäßig gehts ihm gut, muskelmäßig allerdings...  und der Umzug fängt erst an!




 schön zu hören das es Dir gut geht.
Hab mir eben nochmal das Video angeschaut  
Es sieht aus als ob Du neben dem Stein gefahren bist


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schön zu hören das es Dir gut geht.
> Hab mir eben nochmal das Video angeschaut
> Es sieht aus als ob Du neben dem Stein gefahren bist



Ja richtig, bin rechts daneben gekommen. Hätte fast trotzdem geklappt. Hatte zumindest den Eindruck...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja richtig, bin rechts daneben gekommen. Hätte fast trotzdem geklappt. Hatte zumindest den Eindruck...



aber nur fast...


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber nur fast...



klar, man könnte auch sagen, hätte mich fast ernsthaft verletzt. Erstere Betrachtungsweise gefällt mir da halt besser! 

Jedenfalls sieht alles so langsam aus bis zum Purzelbaum. Der sieht dann schnell aus. Dabei hatte ich da das Gefühl, mir den sich nähernden Boden in aller Ruhe anschauen zu können.

Ich glaube, es war wirklich nur dieser kleine Stein... Jedenfalls bin ich froh in Pussy-Stellung gefahren zu sein!


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ohne Dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen, hat sich da nicht der Bremspunkt verschoben, war das irgenwie spürbar?



als ich zu hause losfahren wollte, war der druckpunkt an der hinterradbremse fast weg  
ich dachte mir, hast halt das rad nach dem awb nicht ordentlich wieder eingbaut.
also rad nochmal raus und wieder ordentlich rein und der druckpunkt war wieder da wie immer. also hab ich keinen verdacht geschöpft und bin los ...
hätte ja auch da schon den bremsbelag am boden sehen können, aber nee ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

@arachne : hat das bike bleibende schäden abbekommen ?
wie willst du jetzt das hubbel-trauma überwinden ?

oh mann, hab mich immer im geiste schwer stürzen sehen beim anblick des hubbel. wenn man da schon so ein ungutes gefühl hat, lässt man es eben besser.

mir ist neulich aber auch fast so ein überschlag passiert : an der burg köingstein gibts auch so ein fiesen kleinen steilen trail direkt auf den spazierweg ins woogtal runter. an der schlüsselstelle hab ich auch total die linie verfehlt und bin viel zu weit links vom eigentlichen weg runter gekommen. hab gedacht, jetzt ist es aus. aber irgendwie hab ichs grad noch geschafft ...
wobei ich dabei nicht mehr gucken konnte, ob da einer auf dem spazierweg daherkommt. den hätte ich im zweifelsfall gnadenlos umgemäht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2007)

und ich geh jetzt biken


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dabei hatte ich da das Gefühl, mir den sich nähernden Boden in aller Ruhe anschauen zu können.



In solchen momenten läuft die Zeit um ein vielfaches langsamer. Hab die Erfahrung auch schon gemacht


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne : hat das bike bleibende schäden abbekommen ?
> wie willst du jetzt das hubbel-trauma überwinden ?
> 
> oh mann, hab mich immer im geiste schwer stürzen sehen beim anblick des hubbel. wenn man da schon so ein ungutes gefühl hat, lässt man es eben besser.
> ...


Hatte kein schlechtes Gefühl, weder vorher, noch nachher. Das nächste mal würde ich den Stein (an dem ich hängenblieb) wegräumen...  

Kenne das Gefühl keine Zeit zu haben auf Kreuzverkehr achten zu können...


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> und ich geh jetzt biken



Viel Spaß!


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das nächste mal würde ich den Stein (an dem ich hängenblieb) wegräumen...



so ist es recht   



Arachne schrieb:


> Kenne das Gefühl keine Zeit zu haben auf Kreuzverkehr achten zu können...



obwohl die zeit in solchen kritischen momenten deutlich langsamer zu laufen scheint


----------



## bodo_nimda (16. April 2007)

im video siehts echt übel aus ... sei froh das du dir nicht richtig weg getan hast, das hätte auch anders ausgehen können. so genug schwarz gemalt


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Jetzt mal was erfreuliches, schön wars gestern trotzdem!

fux hat doch von nem Feuer auf dem Feldi gesprochen, gibts da irgendwo Infos dazu?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

man ist das öde hier im Office,

hat keiner 10 Mio zu verschenken, da könnt ich heute auch fahren gehen und, und, und...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Hubbel Workshop machen und das ganze Ding neu aufbauen, aber entschärft. Irgendwann passiert sonst noch was was keiner will.


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was erfreuliches, schön wars gestern trotzdem!
> ...



Ja, unbedingt! 

Schade fand ich nur, dass der hkn vorzeitig ausschied! 

Es war eine super nette Truppe und trotz aller Jammerei, war *keiner *zu langsam unterwegs!


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Hubbel Workshop machen und das ganze Ding neu aufbauen, aber entschärft. Irgendwann passiert sonst noch was was keiner will.



und ich dachte, ich wäre hubbelbesessen... 

da sollten wir vielleicht eher mal mit Treppenworkshops anfangen. Obwohl gestern ja selbst sonst standhafte Treppenverweigerer die kurvige Holztreppe komplett gefahren sind (ist).


----------



## Google (16. April 2007)

Ei, Ei was muß ich da andauernd lesen  Leute bleibt heile  Es gibt noch so viel schöne Trails und Touren zu erleben  

@[email protected] Bis Sonntag darfst Du mit meiner Genehmigung Pause machen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ...
> @[email protected] Bis Sonntag darfst Du mit meiner Genehmigung Pause machen
> ...



Das ist lieb, aber unmöglich!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und ich dachte, ich wäre hubbelbesessen...



Ich hab doch nur Angst das mir das auch mal passiert. Ich kenn mich, ich fahr da trotzdem noch drüber  

Zudem wärs schön wenn der ganze Weg vom Alden runter zum Hubbel und auch danach mir mehr Flow, bzw. ohne zu halten und schauen, zu fahren wäre.


Gruss vom Hubbelbesessenen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> fux hat doch von nem Feuer auf dem Feldi gesprochen, gibts da irgendwo Infos dazu?



also im gipfel wars wohl net  

wird morgen sicher was in den lokalen zeitungen zu finden sein.

ansonsten gilt : ausschwärmen und nach verbrannter erde suchen ...
ich komm aber vor donnerstag definitv nicht dazu ...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ei, Ei was muß ich da andauernd lesen  Leute bleibt heile  Es gibt noch so viel schöne Trails und Touren zu erleben
> 
> @[email protected] Bis Sonntag darfst Du mit meiner Genehmigung Pause machen
> 
> ...



Gerd weis das garnicht was Pausieren bedeutet


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also im gipfel wars wohl net
> 
> wird morgen sicher was in den lokalen zeitungen zu finden sein.
> 
> ...



Warten wir mal, ob der Wahltho auf seiner heutigen Tour etwas findet.


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nur Angst das mir das auch mal passiert. Ich kenn mich, ich fahr da trotzdem noch drüber
> 
> Zudem wärs schön wenn der ganze Weg vom Alden runter zum Hubbel und auch danach mir mehr Flow, bzw. ohne zu halten und schauen, zu fahren wäre.
> 
> ...



das ist aber richtig viel arbeit. viele dieser fetten steinbrocken hinterlassen erst mal ein fettes loch im boden, wenn du sie mit der spitzhacke rausbekommen solltest.
tiefe löcher sind nicht viel besser, da der negativfederweg (so man denn überhaupt einen hat) deutlich weniger ist als der positivfederweg ...
also müssen die löcher wieder gestopft werden ...

ne ne, da fahr ich lieber andere wege runner ...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ist aber richtig viel arbeit. viele dieser fetten steinbrocken hinterlassen erst mal ein fettes loch im boden, wenn du sie mit der spitzhacke rausbekommen solltest.
> tiefe löcher sind nicht viel besser, da der negativfederweg (so man denn überhaupt einen hat) deutlich weniger ist als der positivfederweg ...
> also müssen die löcher wieder gestopft werden ...
> 
> ne ne, da fahr ich lieber andere wege runner ...



Ähmmmmmmmm, ich wollte nur den Hubbel modifizieren der Rest ist doch schon flowig genug


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ist aber richtig viel arbeit. viele dieser fetten steinbrocken hinterlassen erst mal ein fettes loch im boden, wenn du sie mit der spitzhacke rausbekommen solltest.
> tiefe löcher sind nicht viel besser, da der negativfederweg (so man denn überhaupt einen hat) deutlich weniger ist als der positivfederweg ...
> also müssen die löcher wieder gestopft werden ...
> 
> ne ne, da fahr ich lieber andere wege runner ...



Der Lugga meinte auch nicht die Brocken, die im Boden stecken, sondern die von der Rampe zum Hubbel und vielleicht wieder weg davon.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Lugga meinte auch nicht die Brocken, die im Boden stecken, sondern die von der Rampe zum Hubbel und vielleicht wieder weg davon.



es gibt da einen der vesteht mich


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Was is eigentlich mit Maggo, hat der sich gestern an den Fingern wehgetan?


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Ihr hattet es ja gestern wirklich aufregend. 
Denke ich werd am Donnerstag wieder im Wald sein. 
Hab gestern meine Reifen kaputtgefahren. Die lösen sich am Felgenhorn in einzelnen Fäden auf. Bei den höchstgeschwindigkeiten, die man auf dem Renner erreicht kriegt man im Nachhinein noch Brechreiz. 

Waren gestern insgesamt 3230hm und ich kann heut kaum noch japsen, weil ich einfach zum Schluß allergiegeschüttelt nur noch rumgeeiert bin und die Hitz uff de Strass.........glaub ich will einfach mal wieder in Den Wald....wo s kühl und schattig ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Guten Morgen Maggo, alls O.K. bei Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ähmmmmmmmm, ich wollte nur den Hubbel modifizieren der Rest ist doch schon flowig genug



darüber lässt sich streiten. flowig ist für mich was anderes ... ich stufe den trail mal allgemein als fahrbar, singletrailskala 3    ein


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ihr hattet es ja gestern wirklich aufregend.
> Denke ich werd am Donnerstag wieder im Wald sein.
> Hab gestern meine Reifen kaputtgefahren. Die lösen sich am Felgenhorn mit einelnen Fäden auf. Bei den höchstgeschwindigkeiten, die man auf dem Renner erreicht kriegt man im Nachhinein noch Brechreiz.
> 
> Waren gestern insgesamt 3230hm und ich kann heut kaum noch japsen, weil ich einfach zum Schluß allergiegeschüttelt nur noch rumgeeiert bin und die Hitz uff de Strass.........glaub ich will einfach mal wieder in Den Wald....wo s kühl und schattig ist.



Im Wald wars gestern auch warm, es is lange her das ich unterm Helm geschwitzt hatte  

Do sollte aber gehen da wirst de von unten und oben mit Wasser gekühlt


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> darüber lässt sich streiten. flowig ist für mich was anderes ... ich stufe den trail mal allgemein als fahrbar, singletrailskala 3    ein



höchstens 2, ich schau nochmal nach


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

nimm mir nicht alle illusionen meines fahrtechnischen könnens    
der hubbel an sich ist bestimmt 6+, gelle


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was is eigentlich mit Maggo, hat der sich gestern an den Fingern wehgetan?



nö, muss nur ab und an bisschen was schaffen. hoffentlich klappts mit awb am mittwoch.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, muss nur ab und an bisschen was schaffen. hoffentlich klappts mit awb am mittwoch.




ich hab noch keinen Finger fürs schaffe krum gemacht 


@Fux: vor und hintern Hubbel S4/2  Hubbel S6+/2


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Fux: vor und hintern Hubbel S4/2  Hubbel S6+/2



  also 2 + 3 oder wie


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

jetzt noch mal exklusiv für alle :

der stein des abfluges


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich hab noch keinen Finger fürs schaffe krum gemacht
> 
> 
> @Fux: vor und hintern Hubbel S4/2  Hubbel S6+/2



des iss ja noch nicht mal ein singletrail, da man auch nebeneinander fahren könnte. von daher s0.

und s4 halt ich fürn gerücht!

http://singletrailskala.davedesign.de/s4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich hab noch keinen Finger fürs schaffe krum gemacht
> 
> 
> @Fux: vor und hintern Hubbel S4/2  Hubbel S6+/2



was meinste denn mit s4/2 s4 geteilt durch 2 macht s2????


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was meinste denn mit s4/2 s4 geteilt durch 2 macht s2????



Hab ich doch extra für den fux so geschrieben, Du hast das schon richtig interpretiert!

Hab mir eben die Seite von den vertriders angeschaut. Wo kann man lernen S4 und S5 zu fahren, ich bin ja ganz nervös geworden. Ich glaub das wär was für mich


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt noch mal exklusiv für alle :
> 
> der stein des abfluges



der is richtig gut   

den Stein will er aber erst beim nächsten mal wegwerfen


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was is eigentlich mit Maggo, hat der sich gestern an den Fingern wehgetan?



Vielleicht beim Flicken!? 

EDIT: Uuups, da gibts ja noch `ne Seite...


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht beim Flicken!?
> 
> EDIT: Uuups, da gibts ja noch `ne Seite...



ich überleg mir die schlauchlosvariante dann doch nochmal. und die mibrokatastrohe kommt an ein rad, welches auf solchen trails niemal eingesetzt werden würde.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich überleg mir die schlauchlosvariante dann doch nochmal. und die mibrokatastrohe kommt an ein rad, welches auf solchen trails niemal eingesetzt werden würde.



UST ist für Dich Pflicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> UST ist für Dich Pflicht



kostet inkl. reifen, flüssigkeit und dem ganzen schweinkram halt auch wieder nen hunni.


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich überleg mir die schlauchlosvariante dann doch nochmal. und die mibrokatastrohe kommt an ein rad, welches auf solchen trails niemal eingesetzt werden würde.


 
Also auf Rädern mit niedrigem Schwerpunkt ( Racebikes, einige Marathonbikes ) fährt sich der Mibro astrein.Ich find den richtig gut auf meinem Fuel und bin mit dem Bike den Hubbelweg auch schon gefahren, wobei ich da lieber mit meinem FR lang fahre. 

Ich glaub einfach an so ein Rad wie Deines gehört Fat Albert oder wenn es leichter sein soll der NN in 2.25 oder 2.4.


Einen Satz Albert 2.25 Ust Snakeskin hätte ich neu abzugeben.


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kostet inkl. reifen, flüssigkeit und dem ganzen schweinkram halt auch wieder nen hunni.


Wenn de Ust Felgen hast brauchst Du nur Luft , Ventil den Reifen aber keine Glibberflüssigkeit.

Das Zeug ist nur eklig und sorgt für Unwucht, wenn es trocknet es kostet Geld und wenn de Pech hast spritzt es Dir noch ins Gesicht


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn de Ust Felgen hast brauchst Du nur Luft , Ventil den Reifen aber keine Glibberflüssigkeit.
> 
> Das Zeug ist nur eklig und sorgt für Unwucht, wenn es trocknet es kostet Geld und wenn de Pech hast spritzt es Dir noch ins Gesicht



hab keinerlei ust vorbereitung. der reifen scheint auch echt ok zu sein, vorallem für sein gewicht. mir persönlich reicht der pannaschutz dann aber nicht.

btw: ich hab doch ein marathon/alpencrossfully. zu einem all mountain fehlen doch 30mm FW.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kostet inkl. reifen, flüssigkeit und dem ganzen schweinkram halt auch wieder nen hunni.



Ich lass die Flüssigkeit weg


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich lass die Flüssigkeit weg



du hast auch ust felgen....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die mibrokatastrohe kommt an ein rad, welches auf solchen trails niemal eingesetzt werden würde.


Für so extremes Gelände wie euren Hubbel-Wahnsinn ist der halt nicht gedacht. Ist eben ein Race-Reifen. Ich hab auf den rund 2000 Mikro-km übrigens nicht einen einzigen Platten gehabt. Was für einen Luftdruck fährst du denn? Ich fahr ihn mit 2,8/3,1 bar. Vielleicht solltest du dich mal an Latex-Schläuchen versuchen. Die sind zwar teuer und du darfst vor jeder Tour nachpumpen, aber dafür rollt es noch besser und sie sind sehr viel pannensicherer!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Do sollte aber gehen da wirst de von unten und oben mit Wasser gekühlt


Wieso? Laut wetter.com bleibt das Wetter wohl noch ´ne Weile so.

@fUEL: Ich wäre dann Donnerstag mit von der Partie!


----------



## habkeinnick (16. April 2007)

huhu ihr.

zum thema reifen  hab mir erstmal nen Big Betty für vorne bestellt - der FA wandert dann temporär an das hinterrad.



Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, unbedingt!
> 
> Schade fand ich nur, dass der hkn vorzeitig ausschied!
> 
> Es war eine super nette Truppe und trotz aller Jammerei, war *keiner *zu langsam unterwegs!



naja  lag bestimmt daran das ich so früh ausgeschieden bin  - bin echt gespannt was das gibt mit dem ralph-baut-schaltwerk-selbst-ein 

die anfahrt zum hubbel fand ich klasse, auf den hubbel zu eiern auch noch, nur halt die ersten paar meter nach dem hubbel - quasi die landezone im notfall ist echt übel. denke gerd hatte schon glück das er genau dahin gefallen ist. dort sind schon genug hochstehende steine die richtig weh tun können.


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Für so extremes Gelände wie euren Hubbel-Wahnsinn ist der halt nicht gedacht. Ist eben ein Race-Reifen. Ich hab auf den rund 2000 Mikro-km übrigens nicht einen einzigen Platten gehabt. Was für einen Luftdruck fährst du denn? Ich fahr ihn mit 2,8/3,1 bar. Vielleicht solltest du dich mal an Latex-Schläuchen versuchen. Die sind zwar teuer und du darfst vor jeder Tour nachpumpen, aber dafür rollt es noch besser und sie sind sehr viel pannensicherer!



der tip mit den latex reifen iss schonmal was wert. im übrigen hats mich neulich am staufen bei etwas glitschigerem trail schon fast zerrissen. ich fahre denselben luftdruck, eher sogar etwas höher. 
kann schon sein, dass beim zweiten platten gestern aufgrund der genervtheit im trail nicht genung luft im reifen war. mir jedenfalls hat der nobby bis auf den preis und das gewicht besser gefallen. ich denke das ist ein solider kompromiss für mich, fat albert werde ich vermutlich nicht probieren.

wo du grade dran bist: negativkammer mehr oder weniger druck gegen durchsacken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo du grade dran bist: negativkammer mehr oder weniger druck gegen durchsacken???


Weniger.


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bin echt gespannt was das gibt mit dem ralph-baut-schaltwerk-selbst-ein .



du solltest auf jeden fall, wenn du schon dabei bist den schaltzug erneuern, der iss durch das um den rahmen wickeln mit sicherheit nicht besser geworden. und wenn du da schon dabei bist tut so ner schaltung ein neuer satz außenhüllen auch immer seeeeehr gut.


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Weniger.



merci.


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wieso? Laut wetter.com bleibt das Wetter wohl noch ´ne Weile so.
> 
> @fUEL: Ich wäre dann Donnerstag mit von der Partie!


 
Sehr schön, da kann ich meinen mibro mit 2,1 bar wieder ausführen, im Übrigenca.700km ohne Panne ;( im Übrigen hab ich nur extrem selten einen Platten)  im Schnee allerdings megashice der Reifen.


----------



## arkonis (16. April 2007)

so da wär ich wieder  wie man so hört gibt es technische Probleme, dabei möchte ich mich anschließen. Nix Sicherheitstechnisches aber extrem nervenend: die Sattelstange rutscht  was muss ich wechseln die Klemme oder die Stange? Dann knackst die Kurbel aber ich denke das liegt an den Drehmomenten, momentan finde ich den Drehmomentschlüssel nicht aber hat jemand die werte? Ist eine LX kurbel mit HT2.
Heute Abend werde ich noch in Hofheim fahren, so den Albertsweg-Staufen, wer kommt mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

@HKN: PN beantworten, ist wichtig!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> so da wär ich wieder  wie man so hört gibt es technische Probleme, dabei möchte ich mich anschließen. Nix Sicherheitstechnisches aber extrem nervenend: die Sattelstange rutscht  was muss ich wechseln die Klemme oder die Stange? Dann knackst die Kurbel aber ich denke das liegt an den Drehmomenten, momentan finde ich den Drehmomentschlüssel nicht aber hat jemand die werte? Ist eine LX kurbel mit HT2.
> Heute Abend werde ich noch in Hofheim fahren, so den Albertsweg-Staufen, wer kommt mit?



Heut abend auf keinen Fall,
mein kurzer hat heut nacht bei mir geschlafen und aufgepasst das ich die Augen nicht zumach. Ich hab da heut noch was nachzuholen. 
Gääääähn, bin ich heut müde, wie soll ich das bis 4 nur aushalten


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: PN beantworten, ist wichtig!


Kann mir bitte freundlicherweise auch mal jemand das Video mailen?


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



@fUEL das ist die offizielle kurzversion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (16. April 2007)

ich habs  da stehen die Drehmomente.
Das Video würde ich gerne sehen, was ist den da so geheimnisvolles drauf


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> so da wär ich wieder  wie man so hört gibt es technische Probleme, dabei möchte ich mich anschließen. Nix Sicherheitstechnisches aber extrem nervenend: die Sattelstange rutscht  was muss ich wechseln die Klemme oder die Stange? Dann knackst die Kurbel aber ich denke das liegt an den Drehmomenten, momentan finde ich den Drehmomentschlüssel nicht aber hat jemand die werte? Ist eine LX kurbel mit HT2.
> Heute Abend werde ich noch in Hofheim fahren, so den Albertsweg-Staufen, wer kommt mit?




sattelstütze ist ein maßteil, entweder es ist eine falsche dann unbedingt tauschen, oder es ist die richtige und der schnellspanner läßt zu wünschen übrig, dann den tauschen.
die lagerschalen für ht2 lager brauchste nicht mit dem drehmomentschlüssel anziehen, ordentlich fest reicht da, das gewinde ist so groß, da brauchste dir keine sorgen zu machen. bei meiner kiste hat sich das lager übrigens neulich verabschiedet, schuld war offensichtlich ein nicht sauber plangefrästes lagergehäuse. kannst du das ausschliessen?? falls ja würd ich einfach mal probieren ausbauen reinigen fetten einbauen. sollte dann gehen.


----------



## arkonis (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sattelstütze ist ein maßteil, entweder es ist eine falsche dann unbedingt tauschen, oder es ist die richtige und der schnellspanner läßt zu wünschen übrig, dann den tauschen.
> die lagerschalen für ht2 lager brauchste nicht mit dem drehmomentschlüssel anziehen, ordentlich fest reicht da, das gewinde ist so groß, da brauchste dir keine sorgen zu machen. bei meiner kiste hat sich das lager übrigens neulich verabschiedet, schuld war offensichtlich ein nicht sauber plangefrästes lagergehäuse. kannst du das ausschliessen?? falls ja würd ich einfach mal probieren ausbauen reinigen fetten einbauen. sollte dann gehen.



also vor der Montage bin ich mit Schleifpapier drübergegangen und habe die Lackreste beseitigt. Fett müsste ich noch welches auf das Innenlager bringen. Das mit den Drehmomenten denke ich mir daher weil ich die Kurbel fester angezogen habe und dann das Knacken gekommen ist.


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sattelstütze ist ein maßteil, entweder es ist eine falsche dann unbedingt tauschen, oder es ist die richtige und der schnellspanner läßt zu wünschen übrig, dann den tauschen.
> die lagerschalen für ht2 lager brauchste nicht mit dem drehmomentschlüssel anziehen, ordentlich fest reicht da, das gewinde ist so groß, da brauchste dir keine sorgen zu machen. bei meiner kiste hat sich das lager übrigens neulich verabschiedet, schuld war offensichtlich ein nicht sauber plangefrästes lagergehäuse. kannst du das ausschliessen?? falls ja würd ich einfach mal probieren ausbauen reinigen fetten einbauen. sollte dann gehen.


 
sorry, aber das Video läuft irgendwie nicht.


----------



## arkonis (16. April 2007)

dden Schellspanner werde ich tauschen, der ist wirklich nicht top. Eventuell reklamiere ich den beim Hibike und tausche gegen eine normal feste Schelle wie der gerd hat.


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> also vor der Montage bin ich mit Schleifpapier drübergegangen und habe die Lackreste beseitigt. Fett müsste ich noch welches auf das Innenlager bringen. Das mit den Drehmomenten denke ich mir daher weil ich die Kurbel fester angezogen habe und dann das Knacken gekommen ist.



nur schleifpapier reicht da wohl nicht aus. wenn die lagerschalen defekt sein sollten merkst du das an nem spürbaren axialen spiel. ansonsten kenne ich keinen hobbymechaniker, der für die lagerschalen ein montagewerkeug mit drehmo aufnahme hat, da gibts doch immer nur diese lagerschlüssel. an den kurbelarmschrauben würde ich allerdings schon mit den richtigen werten arbeiten. baus aus und wieder frisch gefettet zusammen, wahrscheinlich hats sichs dann eh erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> dden Schellspanner werde ich tauschen, der ist wirklich nicht top. Eventuell reklamiere ich den beim Hibike und tausche gegen eine normal feste Schelle wie der gerd hat.



selbst der gerd hat keinen normalen spanner mehr, der kater iss der einzige den ich kenne.


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> sorry, aber das Video läuft irgendwie nicht.



du musst nen neuen treiber installieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> dden Schellspanner werde ich tauschen, der ist wirklich nicht top. Eventuell reklamiere ich den beim Hibike und tausche gegen eine normal feste Schelle wie der gerd hat.



normale feste Schelle taugt nix, das würdest Du in jedem Fall bereuen


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> normale feste Schelle taugt nix, das würdest Du in jedem Fall bereuen



ich fahre zwar auch selten mit sattel oben aber spätestens wenn die kiste ins auto kommt bin ich dankbar.


----------



## arkonis (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nur schleifpapier reicht da wohl nicht aus. wenn die lagerschalen defekt sein sollten merkst du das an nem spürbaren axialen spiel. ansonsten kenne ich keinen hobbymechaniker, der für die lagerschalen ein montagewerkeug mit drehmo aufnahme hat, da gibts doch immer nur diese lagerschlüssel. an den kurbelarmschrauben würde ich allerdings schon mit den richtigen werten arbeiten. baus aus und wieder frisch gefettet zusammen, wahrscheinlich hats sichs dann eh erledigt.



an den kurbelarmschrauben die meinte ich, da habe ich auch die Schrauben fester gezogen, einen Drehmomentschlüssel hab ich noch irgendwo rumliegen, mal sehen ob ich auch nen 6-kant Konus dafür habe.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich fahre zwar auch selten mit sattel oben aber spätestens wenn die kiste ins auto kommt bin ich dankbar.



Sattel oben 


Du meinst Sattel unten, ich fahr fast immer, wenns nicht bergaufgeht, mit Sattel unten. Ich bin ne Pussy


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sattel oben
> 
> 
> Du meinst Sattel unten, ich fahr fast immer, wenns nicht bergaufgeht, mit Sattel unten. Ich bin ne Pussy



du hast natürlich recht. also ich fahre bergauf mit sattel unten und bergab mit sattel oben. das erhöht den thrill und erklärt mein schneckentempo.


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> an den kurbelarmschrauben die meinte ich, da habe ich auch die Schrauben fester gezogen, einen Drehmomentschlüssel hab ich noch irgendwo rumliegen, mal sehen ob ich auch nen 6-kant Konus dafür habe.



was denn fürn sechskant konus??


----------



## arkonis (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was denn fürn sechskant konus??



oder den Inbus


----------



## habkeinnick (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du solltest auf jeden fall, wenn du schon dabei bist den schaltzug erneuern, der iss durch das um den rahmen wickeln mit sicherheit nicht besser geworden. und wenn du da schon dabei bist tut so ner schaltung ein neuer satz außenhüllen auch immer seeeeehr gut.



da hast du ja gestern schon gesagt - hab natürlich gleich mal einpaar schaltzüge mitbestellt. die aussenhülle fandf ich noch als gut  ich wollte erst, mein schrauber kumpel meinte aber die wären doch in ordnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

@HKN

Aussenhülen mittauschen, der unterschied ist unglaublich, wirst sehen


noch wichtiger ist es aber meine PN zu bantworten


*RALPH ich warte auf ne Antwort*


lauter gehts nicht


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da hast du ja gestern schon gesagt - hab natürlich gleich mal einpaar schaltzüge mitbestellt. die aussenhülle fandf ich noch als gut  ich wollte erst, mein schrauber kumpel meinte aber die wären doch in ordnung...



hast du nen schrauber kumpel mit röntgenblick?? im ernst, oftmals sind die von innen angerostet, ich halte nen jährlichen tausch nicht für übertrieben, da dass auch mit sehr überschaubaren kosten nen sehr hohen nutzen mit sich bringt.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du nen schrauber kumpel mit röntgenblick?? im ernst, oftmals sind die von innen angerostet, ich halte nen jährlichen tausch nicht für übertrieben, da dass auch mit sehr überschaubaren kosten nen sehr hohen nutzen mit sich bringt.


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



oder gleich nokon kaufen, iss ne fummelige angelegenheit aber dann scheint echt ruhe einzukehren. ich bin zufrieden und hat soviel gekostet wie dreimal komplett tauschen.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: PN beantworten, ist wichtig!



ups..gemacht


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ups..gemacht




 Bei dem Nachnamen kannst Du ja keine Geldsorgen haben ***lachweg***


Bitte bei der nächsten Produktion mich ausgiebig berücksichtigen


----------



## habkeinnick (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oder gleich nokon kaufen, iss ne fummelige angelegenheit aber dann scheint echt ruhe einzukehren. ich bin zufrieden und hat soviel gekostet wie dreimal komplett tauschen.



hmm, ok...die aussenhüllen auch mal bestellt. die nokon dinger halten auch nicht länger, wenn du die wie gestern so behandelst *lach*


----------



## habkeinnick (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN
> 
> Aussenhülen mittauschen, der unterschied ist unglaublich, wirst sehen
> 
> ...



jo UWE - mußte zur der zeit gerade mal was a******n 

und ihr schreibt heute wieder soviel das ich dauernd springen muss


----------



## habkeinnick (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei dem Nachnamen kannst Du ja keine Geldsorgen haben ***lachweg***
> 
> 
> Bitte bei der nächsten Produktion mich ausgiebig berücksichtigen




     schön wärs....mein vater hat das einigermaßen gut hingekriegt, ich muss noch üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, ok...die aussenhüllen auch mal bestellt. die nokon dinger halten auch nicht länger, wenn du die wie gestern so behandelst *lach*



was hab ich denn gemacht???

ich meinte auch eigentlich eher den normalen betrieb. ich habe jedenfalls nachdem ich meine hüllen und züge getauscht habe immer nen krassen unterschied festgestellt. also ein bis zweimal im jahr züge und hüllen getauscht. macht jedesmal 15. iss also nach dreimal wechseln amortisiert und dadurch, dass die teile komplett gedichtet sind haste wenigstens den witterungsverschleiss nicht in der art zu befürchten.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

HKNs Verschleiß ist nicht so groß, denk nur an die Bremsbeläge die haben schon was weis ich wieviel tausende von Kilometern drauf und die sind immer noch gut   ***grins***


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> schön wärs....mein vater hat das einigermaßen gut hingekriegt, ich muss noch üben



Ich find auch das meiner es besser als ich hingekriegt hat. Allerdings haben Papa und Mama jede Woche gemeinsam min. 120 Std. runtergerissen. Da ist mein Stundenlohn besser. Das war auch ne andere Zeit, die hat mich aber geschult. Geld ist nicht alles, solange man nicht Hungern muß und den Verschleiß des Null Stress Bikes noch bezahlen kann, ist alles O.K. 


Wenns Leben fertig ist, sagt keiner mehr Danke für den Arbeitseinsatz, im Gegenteil man fragt sich ob man alles mitgenommen hat. Ich geh mal davon aus das der Besuch auf unserem Planeten für jeden nur einmalig ist. Nehmt also mit was geht, in spätestens 50 bis 60 Jahren (bei mir zumindest) ist alles vorbei und auch zu spät. 

Aber mit 70 will ich noch mit Euch den Hubbel fahren und auch sonst den Berg runterkacheln wie ein 18 jähriger   und das krieg ich auch hin


----------



## habkeinnick (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was hab ich denn gemacht???
> 
> ich meinte auch eigentlich eher den normalen betrieb. ich habe jedenfalls nachdem ich meine hüllen und züge getauscht habe immer nen krassen unterschied festgestellt. also ein bis zweimal im jahr züge und hüllen getauscht. macht jedesmal 15. iss also nach dreimal wechseln amortisiert und dadurch, dass die teile komplett gedichtet sind haste wenigstens den witterungsverschleiss nicht in der art zu befürchten.



ja das kann schon sein...hatte bis jetzt aber keinerlei probs bei schaltzügen. vielleicht kommen die teuren dinger dann auch bei mir ran, aber nu probiere ich mal die "normalen" aus.

was du gemacht hast? na mir geholfen, aber wie du selbst sagtest ist der zug nun nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. wäre bei dem teuren nun auch der fall gewesen...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> HKNs Verschleiß ist nicht so groß, denk nur an die Bremsbeläge die haben schon was weis ich wieviel tausende von Kilometern drauf und die sind immer noch gut   ***grins***



naja nun sind es bestimmt 2000 km - alleine 900km dieses jahr. ich kann ja nur die aktuellen mit den neugekauften vergleichen. und da ist mindestens die hälfte der belagstärke drauf. ich wundere mich ja auch, vielleicht geht es zum ende hin schneller oder ich fahre zu wenig schwierige trails...irgend einen grund muss es ja haben. weil bremsen tue ich auch und wenn ich mit CR fahre verfärbt sich zumindestens die hintere scheibe auch bläulich


----------



## habkeinnick (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 0 bis 60 Jahren (bei mir zumindest) ist alles vorbei und auch zu spät.
> 
> Aber mit 70 will ich noch mit Euch den Hubbel fahren und auch sonst den Berg runterkacheln wie ein 18 jähriger   und das krieg ich auch hin



das wär was...vor 2 jahren haben bodo und ich einen netten älteren herrn in der nähe des mun-depos bzw. karpersburg getroffen. der war bestimmt anfang 70 und noch ziemlich flott auf dem bike unterwegs. respekt vor dem mann 

hoffe auch das wir im alter noch fit sind...wir werden sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja nun sind es bestimmt 2000 km - alleine 900km dieses jahr. ich kann ja nur die aktuellen mit den neugekauften vergleichen. und da ist mindestens die hälfte der belagstärke drauf. ich wundere mich ja auch, vielleicht geht es zum ende hin schneller oder ich fahre zu wenig schwierige trails...irgend einen grund muss es ja haben. weil bremsen tue ich auch und wenn ich mit CR fahre verfärbt sich zumindestens die hintere scheibe auch bläulich



 Du gibts alles 


wir sind doch nur neidisch


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wäre bei dem teuren nun auch der fall gewesen...




stimmt, wenn die dinger stumpf geschnitten oder sonstwie vergewaltigt werden spleißen sie auf. das teure, bzw. gute an nokon ist im übrigen die aussenhülle, der schaltzug ist ein standardteil.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das wär was...vor 2 jahren haben bodo und ich einen netten älteren herrn in der nähe des mun-depos bzw. karpersburg getroffen. der war bestimmt anfang 70 und noch ziemlich flott auf dem bike unterwegs. respekt vor dem mann
> 
> hoffe auch das wir im alter noch fit sind...wir werden sehen



Das wichtigste ist dran zu glauben


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

noch 15 min. bis zur Couch 

Die krieg ich auch noch rum


----------



## habkeinnick (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt, wenn die dinger stumpf geschnitten oder sonstwie vergewaltigt werden spleißen sie auf. das teure, bzw. gute an nokon ist im übrigen die aussenhülle, der schaltzug ist ein standardteil.



bei mir muss ich die aussenhülle eh teilen, da an einem stück vom rahmen der zug nicht mit hülle durchpasst. keine ahnung ob das bei jedem so ist


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bei mir muss ich die aussenhülle eh teilen, da an einem stück vom rahmen der zug nicht mit hülle durchpasst. keine ahnung ob das bei jedem so ist



die äussere aussenhülle must d bei nokon auch teilen, zwischen der aussenhülle und dem schaltzug läuft noch ein zusätzlicher liner. der schützt dann auch vor dreck und anderen trailsubstanzen.


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die äussere aussenhülle must d bei nokon auch teilen, zwischen der aussenhülle und dem schaltzug läuft noch ein zusätzlicher liner. der schützt dann auch vor dreck und anderen trailsubstanzen.


Sorry, wenn nokon katholisch ist bleib ich evangelisch, das klappert scheuert und knarzt unnötigerweise und hat keine wirklichen Vorteile ausser für den Hersteller.

Gugg mal bei den Profis die fahren alle ohne Nokon, den unnötigen Ballast


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn nokon katholisch ist bleib ich evangelisch, das klappert scheuert und knarzt unnötigerweise und hat keine wirklichen Vorteile ausser für den Hersteller.
> 
> Gugg mal bei den Profis die fahren alle ohne Nokon, den unnötigen Ballast



angeblich 40% gewichtsersparnis. ich bin ja gott sei dank kein ganz so arger grammfuxxer. zufrieden machts mich trotzdem. das ist wohl eines der produkte die das lager spalten. der kater schwört drauf, du nicht, der kater schwört auf mibro ich nicht du schon und so wieter und so fort. der gerd iss mit seinem dual control zufrieden, mir isses zu wackelig. wär doch schlimm wenn wir alle schwarze bikes mit derselben bestückung fahren würden.


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn nokon katholisch ist bleib ich evangelisch.



ich bin keins von beidem. stehe quasi zwischen den stühlen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> das klappert scheuert und knarzt unnötigerweise und hat keine wirklichen Vorteile ausser für den Hersteller.
> 
> Gugg mal bei den Profis die fahren alle ohne Nokon, den unnötigen Ballast


1.- Nokon bringt deutlich was. Ist beim Schalten zwar nicht so stark spürbar, wie bei V-Brakes, aber es geht wesentlich weicher.
2.- Was Profis fahren ist meiner Meinung nach nicht aussagekräftig. Die bekommen ihr Material vom Sponsor und behaupten dem Sponsor zu liebe, daß das Material, daß sie fahren, toll sei. Wenn Nokon ein Team sponsoren würde, wäre das da bestimmt genau so.
3.- Leichter ist es auch. Kommen bei den Schaltzügen etwa 20 g zusammen. Ist zwar nicht viel, aber, wie nicht nur der Leichtbauer weiß, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.  
4.- Ja, das Geknarze nervt, aber das läßt sich mit etwas Pflege (bin u.a. gerade dabei) abstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> angeblich 40% gewichtsersparnis. ich bin ja gott sei dank kein ganz so arger grammfuxxer. zufrieden machts mich trotzdem. das ist wohl eines der produkte die das lager spalten. der kater schwört drauf, du nicht, der kater schwört auf mibro ich nicht du schon und so wieter und so fort. der gerd iss mit seinem dual control zufrieden, mir isses zu wackelig. wär doch schlimm wenn wir alle schwarze bikes mit derselben bestückung fahren würden.



Irgendwie hätts aber auch was wenn wir alle mit demselben Bike fahren würden. Dann wüßten wir ob der hohe verschleiß Fahrerabhängig ist


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> angeblich 40% gewichtsersparnis. ich bin ja gott sei dank kein ganz so arger grammfuxxer. zufrieden machts mich trotzdem. das ist wohl eines der produkte die das lager spalten. der kater schwört drauf, du nicht, der kater schwört auf mibro ich nicht du schon und so wieter und so fort. der gerd iss mit seinem dual control zufrieden, mir isses zu wackelig. wär doch schlimm wenn wir alle schwarze bikes mit derselben bestückung fahren würden.


 
Jedem wie er möchte, deshalb hab ich das ja mit der Religion angeführt. 
Trotz allem bei dem wenn überhaupt geringen Nutzten eine recht kostspielige Angelegenheit.
Da hol ich mir lieber ab und zu neue Züge mit Aussenhüllen und freu mich das alles funzt.
Stahlflexleitungen sind auch so ein Thema. Mir gefällt das aber die sind teuer und machen nur nen besseren Druckpunkt, aber sind auch wirklich stabiler und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das die Bremse nach ner kleinen Kollision leckt ist recht gering, weil die Übergänge einfach stabiler sind.

Bei grossen Bremsanlagen (FR) macht das einfach mehr Sinn, muss aber nicht sein, denn funktionieren tut ne Bremse auch mit der normalen Leitung.


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Irgendwie hätts aber auch was wenn wir alle mit demselben Bike fahren würden. Dann wüßten wir ob der hohe verschleiß Fahrerabhängig ist



um gottes willen blos nicht. dann würde bestimmt irgendein armes schwein an der hohemark aus versehen deine kiste einladen.....nicht wirklich ne schöne vorstellung.

obwohl, bei dem merkwürdigen krempel der an deiner schleuder verbaut ist.........würde der ärmste aber andererseits nicht alleine ins auto gehieft bekommen. spätestens da würde der betrug offensichtlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... wär doch schlimm wenn wir alle schwarze bikes mit derselben bestückung fahren würden.



Solange die alle mit Speedhubs und Scheibenbremsen ausgestattet wären, wäre es ok


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> um gottes willen blos nicht. dann würde bestimmt irgendein armes schwein an der hohemark aus versehen deine kiste einladen.....nicht wirklich ne schöne vorstellung.
> 
> obwohl, bei dem merkwürdigen krempel der an deiner schleuder verbaut ist.........würde der ärmste aber andererseits nicht alleine ins auto gehieft bekommen. spätestens da würdeb der betrug offensichtlich.


Glaub ich käm beim Gerd seinem Bike nicht ans Pedal


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Jedem wie er möchte, deshalb hab ich das ja mit der Religion angeführt.
> Trotz allem bei dem wenn überhaupt geringen Nutzten eine recht kostspielige Angelegenheit.
> Da hol ich mir lieber ab und zu neue Züge mit Aussenhüllen und freu mich das alles funzt.
> Stahlflexleitungen sind auch so ein Thema. Mir gefällt das aber die sind teuer und machen nur nen besseren Druckpunkt, aber sind auch wirklich stabiler und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das die Bremse nach ner kleinen Kollision leckt ist recht gering, weil die Übergänge einfach stabiler sind.
> ...



die kosten egalisieren sich ja wie schon erwähnt recht schnell. 
den vermeindlich besseren druckpunkt bei stahlflex verneint zb. magura sogar von offizieller seite. das hat wohl nur bei den alten kunststoffleitungen was gebracht. 
schick sehn sie allerdings aus und stabiler sindse mit sicherheit auch.


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Glaub ich käm beim Gerd seinem Bike nicht ans Pedal



entweder plateauschuhe oder ein paaaaaaar u-scheiben unter die cleats.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Solange die alle mit Speedhubs .... ausgestattet wären, wäre es ok




Pfui Deifel, nur im dicksten Winter will ich sowas haben



fUEL schrieb:


> Glaub ich käm beim Gerd seinem Bike nicht ans Pedal



Da kann m an davon ausgehen, wobei wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist Dein Sattel auch nicht gerade niedrig


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> entweder plateauschuhe oder ein paaaaaaar u-scheiben unter die cleats.



das will ich sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Pfui Deifel, nur im dicksten Winter will ich sowas haben



Dann möge die nächste Eiszeit sofort beginnen


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die kosten egalisieren sich ja wie schon erwähnt recht schnell.
> den vermeindlich besseren druckpunkt bei stahlflex verneint zb. magura sogar von offizieller seite. das hat wohl nur bei den alten kunststoffleitungen was gebracht.
> schick sehn sie allerdings aus und stabiler sindse mit sicherheit auch.


 
Also auch bei Nokon sollte man Liner und Zug tauschen sonst ist das der gleiche Effekt vermehrt um die Geräusche vermindert um 20 gramm.
Da kannst de aber ne -Weile fahren bis der Breakevenpoint erreicht ist.

Bei der gleichen Bremsanlage an meinen beiden Nicolaibikes Louise FR darf ich sagen ist die Dosierbarkeit bei der Anlage mit Stahlflex (FR) besser als bei der mit normalen Standardleitungen ( CC)

In der Provence hatte ich eine Begegnung mit einem Buxbaum direkt am Stück was aus dem Bremshebel kommt - ohne Befund ! Bei jemand anderem war ne Bremse leck gelaufen, weil das bike nur mal eben unsanft umgefallen ist .


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> 1.- Nokon bringt deutlich was. Ist beim Schalten zwar nicht so stark spürbar, wie bei V-Brakes, aber es geht wesentlich weicher.
> 2.- Was Profis fahren ist meiner Meinung nach nicht aussagekräftig. Die bekommen ihr Material vom Sponsor und behaupten dem Sponsor zu liebe, daß das Material, daß sie fahren, toll sei. Wenn Nokon ein Team sponsoren würde, wäre das da bestimmt genau so.
> 3.- Leichter ist es auch. Kommen bei den Schaltzügen etwa 20 g zusammen. Ist zwar nicht viel, aber, wie nicht nur der Leichtbauer weiß, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
> 4.- Ja, das Geknarze nervt, aber das läßt sich mit etwas Pflege (bin u.a. gerade dabei) abstellen.


#

Glaube aber schon dass im Falle eines nennenswerten Effekts die Profis Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung setzen würden um den kleinen Vorteil zu haben, schließlich fahren die alles sowieso nur ein Rennen und jeder der hinterher die Mülltonnen abklappert kann sich tolle Teile einsammeln 
Wenn jemand eine Aludisc oder Carbondisc fährt nur weil die 20 g leichter ist wird er auch die 20 g von der nokon haben wollen, denke ich. 
Für das Entknarzen fehlt mir der Nerv.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2007)

Ich schwöre auch auf Stahlflex der Haltbarkeit wegen.

@Fuel: Was ist denn das für eine Teleskopsattelstütze an Deinem Helius FR? Hat Du da gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht?


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die kosten egalisieren sich ja wie schon erwähnt recht schnell.
> den vermeindlich besseren druckpunkt bei stahlflex verneint zb. magura sogar von offizieller seite. das hat wohl nur bei den alten kunststoffleitungen was gebracht.
> schick sehn sie allerdings aus und stabiler sindse mit sicherheit auch.


..............und schwerer, was bergab schneller macht


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich schwöre auch auf Stahlflex der Haltbarkeit wegen.
> 
> @Fuel: Was ist denn das für eine Teleskopsattelstütze an Deinem Helius FR? Hat Du da gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht?


 

Gravitydropper 7cm von Lenker aus- Bin sehr zufrieden damit dürfte nur dezenter aussehen. Funktion seit 05 einwandfrei!
Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ..............und schwerer, was bergab schneller macht



dafür hab ich mich.


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> #
> 
> Glaube aber schon dass im Falle eines nennenswerten Effekts die Profis Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung setzen würden um den kleinen Vorteil zu haben, schließlich fahren die alles sowieso nur ein Rennen und jeder der hinterher die Mülltonnen abklappert kann sich tolle Teile einsammeln
> Wenn jemand eine Aludisc oder Carbondisc fährt nur weil die 20 g leichter ist wird er auch die 20 g von der nokon haben wollen, denke ich.
> Für das Entknarzen fehlt mir der Nerv.



der positive effekt iss meiner meinung nach nicht im ersten rennen zu erfahren sondern auf die länge einer oder zwei saisons. das entknarzen iss ungefähr genausoviel aufwand wie ein paar schuhe zu binden.


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

@ roter Hirsch: Weinst Du auch der Provence nach???  Da is es einfach schee...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Frank, hast Du Pfunde verloren im WP? Sieht drahtig aus!


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frank, hast Du Pfunde verloren im WP? Sieht drahtig aus!


 
Wär ich ein Mädel würd ich Dir eine feuern.


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frank, hast Du Pfunde verloren im WP? Sieht drahtig aus!


 
Wär ich ein Mädel würd ich Dir eine feuern.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2007)

ei gude wie!

Maggo: gegen Schuhe binden gibt es Klettverschluss


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

ei gude Cracy,
was machen die Beine?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wär ich ein Mädel würd ich Dir eine feuern.



 aber nur wenn de en Mädchen wärst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2007)

gude Uwe
was sollen die Beine schon großartig machen? Warten aufs WE zwecks Trailbestürmung halt 

btw: ich fand den Trail vom Altkönig (bis auf den Hubbel den ich gedanklich auch schon umgebaut, bzw einen einfachen nebendran gebaut habe) genau richtig  speziell natürlich auch den Sprung über den Baum (den man ja auch gewissermaßen etwas mittiger platzieren könnte).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2007)

eigentlich wollte ich ja pausieren, aber ich brauch noch was zu essen, und da meine Mutter erst so spät heimkommt muss ich jetz zum Aldi (6km einweg)


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich ja pausieren, aber ich brauch noch was zu essen, und da meine Mutter erst so spät heimkommt muss ich jetz zum Aldi (6km einweg)



dann lass dich nicht aufhalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... ich fand den Trail vom Altkönig (bis auf den Hubbel den ich gedanklich auch schon umgebaut, bzw einen einfachen nebendran gebaut habe) genau richtig  speziell natürlich auch den Sprung über den Baum (den man ja auch gewissermaßen etwas mittiger platzieren könnte).



Ja, ja die Jugend...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, ja die Jugend...



Da leg ich ein Veto ein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da leg ich ein Veto ein



Wieso, Du gehörst doch auch noch dazu


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso, Du gehörst doch auch noch dazu



eben drum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> eben drum



Ach so...


----------



## Milass (16. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, ja die Jugend...



Ach, du bist doch in Topform! Red kenen stuss  

Seit lieber froh das eure bikes laufen...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

bin doch eher junggeblieben, als Jung, zumindest im Herz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Seit lieber froh das eure bikes laufen...



Ich bin froh, glaub mir, extra froh 


Das erste Jahr mit meinem Liebling war nicht einfach für die Liebe


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin doch eher junggeblieben, als Jung, zumindest im Herz


 

Mann ist immer so jung wie mann sich fühlt - Frauen sind immer vieeeeel jünger als sie aussehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mann ist immer so jung wie mann sich fühlt - Frauen sind immer vieeeeel jünger als sie aussehen.



dann bin ich jung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Ach, du bist doch in Topform! Red kenen stuss



Aaahhhh endlich,... das wollte ich doch nur hören 

Ne Quatsch - Es ging' hier eher um die Begeisterung der Jungend für das wilde Trail-Bergab-Ballern 



Milass schrieb:


> Seit lieber froh das eure bikes laufen...



Sind wir doch auch, tut mir echt leid, dass Du derzeit so ein Pech hast


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mann ist immer so jung wie mann sich fühlt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2007)

... aber bergab bin ich immer irgendwie ein kleiner Schi$$er ...   

... das führe ich doch auf mein Alter zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

Nacht dann mal ich geh mir nen schönen Fisch beim Italiener mit gutem Wein runterspülen und morgen muss ich mal meine Rennradlaufräder einpacken aus denen an den Deckenseitenwänden die Fäden rausquillen und meinen Bikehändler fragen,  ob Continental nur ne Haltwertzeit von 2000 km hat und sich dann selbst eliminiert.


----------



## caroka (16. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mann ist immer so jung wie mann sich fühlt - Frauen sind immer vieeeeel jünger als sie aussehen.



Der Maggo ist da viel charmanter.


----------



## fUEL (16. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der Maggo ist da viel charmanter.


Hier wurde nur auf die allgemeine weibliche Erwartungshaltung angespielt.
Das hat mit Dir übberhaupt nix zu tun -  bist ja schliesslich auch kein Durchschnittsfrauchen sondern ne Powerplauscherdimba.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2007)

Bin wieder da, nuja, was soll ich sagen - waren sogar mehr als 6km  14,2 um genau zu sein (41mins). Aber irgendwie wollen meine Beine nicht mehr so recht, ich glaub ich muss mich mal ausschlafen.


----------



## Milass (16. April 2007)

Waltho,

Ich bin ja nich sauer auf euch oder jemand anders, einfach nur auf mich selbst. und auf mein pech(Praktisch aus dem Stehen umfallen und das halbe Bike ist im arsch). Umso mehr leuten ich das erzähle desto besser gehts mir, von daher erwähne ich das ab nun in fast jedem beitrag 
Naja, der Leichtbau trägt halt auch seinen Teil dazu bei...
Da spart man Kohle für ne neue Gabel und muss das immer für Ersatzteile rauswerfern  


Bergab fährst du doch Spitzengruppe mit uns, wieso schi$$er


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2007)

Ach bei der Plauscher-Tour am Sonntag waren schon einige Trail-Bergab-Heizer dabei...

... da war ich dann insb. am Altkönig das Schlusslicht, resp. die schiebende Vorhut (vor/nach dem "Hubbel")


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Nach dem Hubbel übers Geröll mim Maggo, das war extra klasse   wenn ich nur dran denk fang ich an zu grinsen    


...und der Kerl war riiiiiiiichtig schnell



Maggo das brauch ne Wiederholung  
Du aussen ich innen, nur Gas geben   
schei* auf den Weg    


jetzt geht das blööde Grinsen nicht mehr weg


----------



## Milass (16. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach bei der Plauscher-Tour am Sonntag waren schon einige Trail-Bergab-Heizer dabei...



Trail-Bergauf-Heizer sein reicht 

Bergab darf man sich dann drauf ausruhen


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Trail-Bergauf-Heizer sein reicht
> 
> Bergab darf man sich dann drauf ausruhen



Bergab ist die Belohnung für Bergauf



Belohnungen sollten ausgekostet werden


----------



## Milass (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bergab ist die Belohnung für Bergauf
> 
> 
> 
> Belohnungen sollten ausgekostet werden



Bergauf ist bei dir anscheind nur, Mittel zum Zweck 
Ne ernsthaft, ich mag bergauf (wenns singletrails sind) genauso wie bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Bergauf ist bei dir anscheind nur, Mittel zum Zweck
> Ne ernsthaft, ich mag bergauf (wenns singletrails sind) genauso wie bergab



Nur Mittel zum Zweck ist übertrieben, reines Waldautobahnbergauffahren ist wirklich nur Mittel zum Zweck, Trails  manchmal aber auch anstrengend, wobei gerade die steilen, technisch anspruchsvollen Stücke Ihren Reiz haben. 
Bei jeder Tour finde ich gibts Teilstücke die ich als überflüssig empfinde.

Wenn Du den Alden hochfährst, das Stück von der Abzweigung bis zu der Stelle an der rechts der kleine Weg abkürzt, der is nur Mittel zum Zweck, den haß ich  den kleinen Weg rechts, den lieb ich  den kleinen weg weiter über die WA drüber und nochmal abkürzen, den lieb ich noch mehr, auch wenn ichs noch nicht geschaft hab ihn durchzufahren.


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nach dem Hubbel übers Geröll mim Maggo, das war extra klasse   wenn ich nur dran denk fang ich an zu grinsen
> 
> 
> ...und der Kerl war riiiiiiiichtig schnell
> ...



ich habs jetzt auch. das grinsen.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habs jetzt auch. das grinsen.



un es geht net mehr weg


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

obwohl wirs ja nicht ungestört durchfahren konnten *grrrr*


----------



## Lucafabian (16. April 2007)

@Milass: Das is die Belohnung:



Maggo schrieb:


> ... das grinsen.


----------



## Milass (16. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Milass: Das is die Belohnung:



Du solltest mein breites grinsen sehen nachdem ich nen uphill sprint hingelegt hab, vergleichbar mit dem hier  

es gehört einfach alles dazu - das macht mtb-sport aus. (für mich)

oh man, was man alles tut wenn man nich fahren kann...hab noch nie soviel hier im forum gespamt


----------



## Maggo (16. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> es gehört einfach alles dazu - das macht mtb-sport aus. (für mich)


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

Hi Plauscher/in,

habe heute nur zwei Fuhren machen können und bin fix und alle...  Hat vielleicht doch noch jemand Zeit und Lust mir morgen, Donnerstag, Freitag, oder Samstag beim umziehen zu helfen?


----------



## arkonis (16. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Plauscher/in,
> 
> habe heute nur zwei Fuhren machen können und bin fix und alle...  Hat vielleicht doch noch jemand Zeit und Lust mir morgen, Donnerstag, Freitag, oder Samstag beim umziehen zu helfen?



ich könnte am Samstag vormittag, habe aber kein Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich könnte am Samstag vormittag, habe aber kein Auto.



Wäre super!  Vielleicht können wir ja organisieren, dass Du von Kriftel aus mitgebracht wirst. Wäre das ok?


----------



## arkonis (16. April 2007)

ich kann auch durchfahren  mit dem Zug und Bike ist unkompliziert


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. April 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Video vom Gerd?!? Wo zu sehen?



@habkeinick
Vielen Dank. Wofür gibt es denn diese teuren Freeride-Videos, wenn es Videos von den persönlichen Stars umsomst gibt.


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich kann auch durchfahren  mit dem Zug und Bike ist unkompliziert



Laß uns den Treffpunkt an der Uhrzeit fest machen!  Ab wann könntest Du denn?


----------



## arkonis (16. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laß uns den Treffpunkt an der Uhrzeit fest machen!  Ab wann könntest Du denn?



so um 10 in Marxheim?


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> so um 10 in Marxheim?



Ja, Prima!  Laß uns bis Freitag Abend aber nochmal kurzschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (16. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, Prima!  Laß uns bis Freitag Abend aber nochmal kurzschließen.


Sie wissen wo Sie uns erreichen können


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. April 2007)

Was macht Ihr denn?!? Hubbeldubbel. Es gibt viel schönere Pfade die (umweltschonend) getuned werden könnten, als so ein steiniges Monster mit einem totem Baum.

Habe letztens beim Laufen einen Hohlweg entdeckt, der direkt von der Emminghaushütte zu den Ringwällen nach oben führt oder umgekehrt. Der Weg ist kaum bewandert hat es aber in sich. Bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour ist der Weg fällig.


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. April 2007)

Hi TP,

mir wurde von Ultraläufern berichtet, dass es im Spessart einen geschichtlich sehr interessanten Weg gibt. Den Eselsweg. Der Eselsweg ist bereits seit 2000 Jahren (!!!) in Benutzung. Also ich hätte Lust den Weg mal zu befahren. Im Internet gibt es dazu jede Menge Infos und auf www.gps-tour.info sind sogar zwei Tracks abrufbar.


----------



## Arachne (16. April 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi TP,
> 
> mir wurde von Ultraläufern berichtet, dass es im Spessart einen geschichtlich sehr interessanten Weg gibt. Den Eselsweg. Der Eselsweg ist bereits seit 2000 Jahren (!!!) in Benutzung. Also ich hätte Lust den Weg mal zu befahren. Im Internet gibt es dazu jede Menge Infos und auf www.gps-tour.info sind sogar zwei Tracks abrufbar.



Hi TP,

einige TPs sind den letztes Jahr mit der DIMB gefahren. Wenn Du in den Spessart möchtest, komm doch am Sonntag mit. Da lassen wir uns von Locals führen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. April 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Habe letztens beim Laufen einen Hohlweg entdeckt, der direkt von der Emminghaushütte zu den Ringwällen nach oben führt oder umgekehrt. Der Weg ist kaum bewandert hat es aber in sich. Bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour ist der Weg fällig.


Bin ich letzten Herbst mit fUEL bei einer der Donnerstags-Touren mal hoch. Unten rum ist der ganz hübsch, oben rum eher unauffällig.



			
				sahardesertfox schrieb:
			
		

> mir wurde von Ultraläufern berichtet, dass es im Spessart einen geschichtlich sehr interessanten Weg gibt. Den Eselsweg. Der Eselsweg ist bereits seit 2000 Jahren (!!!) in Benutzung. Also ich hätte Lust den Weg mal zu befahren. Im Internet gibt es dazu jede Menge Infos und auf www.gps-tour.info sind sogar zwei Tracks abrufbar.


Vom Eselsweg sind wir auf der IG-Tour im Spessart ein Stückchen gefahren. Sind zwar immer wieder ein paar kleine Trailstücke und schmale Wege drin, aber leider auch sehr viel Forstweganteil.


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi TP,
> 
> einige TPs sind den letztes Jahr mit der DIMB gefahren. Wenn Du in den Spessart möchtest, komm doch am Sonntag mit. Da lassen wir uns von Locals führen!



Die Tour würde auch in meine Planung passen. Muss noch mit der Regierung sprechen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin ich letzten Herbst mit fUEL bei einer der Donnerstags-Touren mal hoch. Unten rum ist der ganz hübsch, oben rum eher unauffällig.



Der Taunus ist voller geheimnissvoller und vergessener Hohlwege. Mit dem MTB traue ich mich nicht auf jeden dieser Wege. (Förster und Jäger könnten ungemütliche Fragen stellen.)


----------



## Milass (17. April 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Der Taunus ist voller geheimnissvoller und vergessener Hohlwege. Mit dem MTB traue ich mich nicht auf jeden dieser Wege. (Förster und Jäger könnten ungemütliche Fragen stellen.)



??? zeig mir die ma bitte  

obwohl warte bis mein bike wieder rennt


----------



## caroka (17. April 2007)

Guten Morgen,

Drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass heute mein HLR beim Händler ist. Ich will morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass heute mein HLR beim Händler ist. Ich will morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.



ob das lr beim händler ist liegt doch an dir oder? 

achso: guten morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ob das lr beim händler ist liegt doch an dir oder?
> 
> achso: guten morgen.



Morgen Maggo, 

nein, ich meine ein Neues. Mein altes LR ist schon längst da.


----------



## Arachne (17. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass heute mein HLR beim Händler ist. Ich will morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.



Guten Morgen,

ich drücke,  obwohl meine Hände irgendwie geschwollen sind.


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich drücke,  obwohl meine Hände irgendwie geschwollen sind.




vom packen oder vom fallen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Der Taunus ist voller geheimnissvoller und vergessener Hohlwege. Mit dem MTB traue ich mich nicht auf jeden dieser Wege. (Förster und Jäger könnten ungemütliche Fragen stellen.)



Moin,

ich bin schon auf vielen dieser Wege insb. rund um den Altkönig unterwegs gewesen und habe noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit Jägern oder Förstern gehabt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Drückt mir mal die Daumen, dass heute mein HLR beim Händler ist. Ich will morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.



Tun wir


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2007)

@Gerd: Kann leider heute nicht beim Umzug helfen, is Elternabend heute Abend

und dann noch einen wunderschönen Morgen zusammen


@Maggo: Es fängt schon wieder an das Grinsen


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Es fängtn schon wieder an mit dem Grinsen



meins iss weg, ich hab heut irgendwie schlechte laune.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meins iss weg, ich hab heut irgendwie schlechte laune.



Die hat ich auch, hab den Termin in Köln abgesagt, seitdem gehts mir besser. Ich bad doch nicht den Sch**** von anderen Leuten aus 



Maggo Kopf hoch, es kommen bessere Zeiten, wenn mal schlecht geht denk an den Weg hinterm Hubbel und an den schwarzen Balken und an den Victrail und...


man hat das Spaß gemacht, wann fahren wir das nochmal?


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann fahren wir das nochmal?



sobald ich aus mannheim zurück bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sobald ich aus mannheim zurück bin.



Heilliges Indianer Eherenwort ?


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Heilliges Indianer Eherenwort ?



iss ja mein eigenes interesse, warum also sollte ich da shice erzählen. was geht eigentlich morgen? und schade, dass die spessart tour schon am jetzigen sonntag ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2007)

wenn Köln nicht dazwischen kommt, AWB


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ......hab den Termin in Köln abgesagt........


----------



## Arachne (17. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vom packen oder vom fallen?



Vom Packen.


----------



## Arachne (17. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Gerd: Kann leider heute nicht beim Umzug helfen, is Elternabend heute Abend
> ...



Do, Fr, oder Sa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meins iss weg, ich hab heut irgendwie schlechte laune.



könnte Dich Kk aufmuntern?


----------



## Arachne (17. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss ja mein eigenes interesse, warum also sollte ich da shice erzählen. was geht eigentlich morgen? und schade, dass die spessart tour schon am jetzigen sonntag ist.



Wollen wir für den Ausweichtermin (12.5.) eine Tour im Taunus anbieten, oder fragen, ob wir noch eine im Spessart bekommen?


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> könnte Dich Kk aufmuntern?



Kk???? aaaah ich weiß schon, du meinst Karoka!


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wollen wir für den Ausweichtermin (12.5.) eine Tour im Taunus anbieten, oder fragen, ob wir noch eine im Spessart bekommen?



K.A. so wies aussieht darf ich auch an diesem WE arbeiten. Ich hoffe ich kann das so abschieben, dass es bei Freitag nacht bleibt.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Die Jungs hier haben wieder mal was nicht fertig gemacht und ich sollte den Mist ausbaden... 

@ARACHNE: 

Do ist knapp wegen Gimbi

Freitag muß ich in unsrem Frankfurter Haus Belüftungklappen einbauen, anschließend Geburtagsfeier von Luca

Samstag später Nachmittag dürften gute Chancen bestehen. Ich sag Dir nochmal bescheid


----------



## Arachne (17. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> Kk???? aaaah ich weiß schon, du meinst Karoka!



fast: Käsekuchen!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> fast: Käsekuchen!



****************************grins**************************


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> fast: Käsekuchen!



 

doch doch, ich glaube da könnte sich meine laune heben. passiert allerdings eh meistens so gegen fünf automatisch.


----------



## bodo_nimda (17. April 2007)

morsche zusammen


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> doch doch, ich glaube da könnte sich meine laune heben. passiert allerdings eh meistens so gegen fünf automatisch.




hier was gegen Deine schlechte Laune

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBufNZl0eYQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> morsche zusammen



Moin Bodo


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier was gegen Deine schlechte Laune
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBufNZl0eYQ&mode=related&search=



leider laufen die streams hier nie so toll. wir haben da so nen tollen server in köln stehn mit ner mörder videoleistung. :kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2007)

Es sollte doch schon für die bessere Laune reichenwenn Du siehst wie er den Northshore baut, das Video kennst de ja. 

Heut Abend muß ich mal wieder Roam reinziehen   



Besser gleich zweimal hintereinander 

ich wünsch einen guten...


----------



## fUEL (17. April 2007)

Moin ]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





rl]"


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin



ei gude. ich versuch mal am donnerstag den nachmittag frei zu bekommen. sieht eher schlecht aus aber ohne kampf......


----------



## fUEL (17. April 2007)

Was sacht iihr denn zu den auflösenden Reifen?? 

 ist das wohl der Grund für die Auflösung??- das sollte doch halten die richtig schnellen Jungs fahren ja schon noch gut 20 Sachen schneller


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was sacht iihr denn zu den auflösenden Reifen??



ich würds mal beim händler anmeckern. sollte nicht passieren dürfen oder?? vom sicherheitsaspekt mal ganz abgesehen, ich kenn mich mit rennredreifen nicht aus aber ich denke mal, dass das schon auch profi erprobtes material ist.

fährst du da am lr unterschiedlich gefärbte speichen??


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was sacht iihr denn zu den auflösenden Reifen??
> 
> ist das wohl der Grund für die Auflösung??- das sollte doch halten die richtig schnellen Jungs fahren ja schon noch gut 20 Sachen schneller


----------



## fUEL (17. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich würds mal beim händler anmeckern. sollte nicht passieren dürfen oder?? vom sicherheitsaspekt mal ganz abgesehen, ich kenn mich mit rennredreifen nicht aus aber ich denke mal, dass das schon auch profi erprobtes material ist.
> 
> fährst du da am lr unterschiedlich gefärbte speichen??


Moin moin, das ist licht und Schatten, der Händler sagt die Conti würden das wohl öfter machen sei aber nicht sicherheitsrelevant.
Die Dinger laufen prima und sind superpannensicher, bin da sonst sehr zufrieden mit, jedoch ein mulmiges Gefühl bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>


Dank Dir für die konstruktive Art des Beitrages


----------



## Arachne (17. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin moin, das ist licht und Schatten, der Händler sagt die Conti würden das wohl öfter machen sei aber nicht sicherheitsrelevant.
> Die Dinger laufen prima und sind superpannensicher, bin da sonst sehr zufrieden mit, jedoch ein mulmiges Gefühl bleibt.



Ich bin früher Schlauchreifen gefahren, auch von Conti. Da sah das ähnlich aus.


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Dank Dir für die konstruktive Art des Beitrages


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2007)

für den gibts 2 x


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2007)

@fUEL : 


 

was soll ich dazu sagen ? mein auto schafft das auch, die reifen halten das locker aus, hatte auch mal contis drauf ...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2007)

@fuel:   

das ist mind. 3xWert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was sacht iihr denn zu den auflösenden Reifen??


Nur ein Wort: Conti!


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nur ein Wort: Conti!



hast du da irgendwelche schlechten erfahrungen????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2007)

... 108,9 km/h max auf einem Polar Pulsmesser/Radcomputer?

An einer Hochspannungsleitung längsgeradelt?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du da irgendwelche schlechten erfahrungen????


Ich hab einmal ´nen Satz Conti (vorn Explorer, hinten Escape) gefahren. Die waren günstig, nicht zu schwer und der Explorer wird ja recht häufig gefahren. Die Dinger waren in 2,1 schmal wie Trennscheiben, hatten ein sehr merkwürdiges Einlenkverhalten, kaum Grip, gerade bei Nässe besonders schlecht und der Pannenschutz war miserabel. Auf drei Touren nur Ärger und zwei Platten gehabt.   Dann hab ich die Dinger runter geschmissen und über eBay vertickt. Seitdem werd ich nie wieder Conti fahren.
Wenn irgendeiner bei Nässe in unserer GC-Gruppe über schlechten Grip klagt, frag ich mittlerweile einfach "zu viel Luft oder Conti?" und eins von beiden ist es immer.  

Ich weiß, daß es auch viele zufriedene Conti-Fahrer gibt, aber mir ist das ein Rätsel und ich denke, die müßten alle mal ´nen richtigen Reifen fahren, damit sie da kuriert sind.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... 108,9 km/h max auf einem Polar Pulsmesser/Radcomputer?
> 
> An einer Hochspannungsleitung längsgeradelt?


Nee, das ist doch RR. Da geht das.
Mit Hochspannungs- oder Funkmasten hat übrigens Ciclo Probleme. Am Hahnenkamm im Spessart steht beispielsweies ein starker Sender und wahrscheinlich bekommt man auch noch Störfeuer von der Großsendeanlage in Seligenstadt. Zumindest hab ich da häufig Fabelwerte bekommen. Da "fliegt" man dann z.B. mit 178,9 km/h den Hahnenkamm bei 11% hoch und solche Scherze.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... und der Pannenschutz war miserabel.



Tell us news 

Der Conti Explorer (Pro) ist für seine Pannenanfälligkeit berühmt berüchtigt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Mit Hochspannungs- oder Funkmasten hat übrigens Ciclo Probleme. ...



Die Probleme hast Du auch mit Polar. Ich habe den S720i.

Jedesmal, wenn ich am Bahnhof in Höchst vorbeifahre oder auch wenn ich in FFM auf der Ludwig-Landmann-Strasse an der U-Bahn längs fahre an bestimmten Stellen, spinnt das Teil.


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tell us news
> 
> Der Conti Explorer (Pro) ist für seine Pannenanfälligkeit berühmt berüchtigt!



das kann ich auch bestätigen. hatte mal den vertical. gleiches profil nur breiter. aber auch grottenschlecht ...

allerdings kann der conti gravity mit ordentlich grip und pannenschutz aufwarten. für mich gleichwertig zum nobby


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich hab einmal ´nen Satz Conti (vorn Explorer, hinten Escape) gefahren. Die waren günstig, nicht zu schwer und der Explorer wird ja recht häufig gefahren. Die Dinger waren in 2,1 schmal wie Trennscheiben, hatten ein sehr merkwürdiges Einlenkverhalten, kaum Grip, gerade bei Nässe besonders schlecht und der Pannenschutz war miserabel. Auf drei Touren nur Ärger und zwei Platten gehabt.   Dann hab ich die Dinger runter geschmissen und über eBay vertickt. Seitdem werd ich nie wieder Conti fahren.
> Wenn irgendeiner bei Nässe in unserer GC-Gruppe über schlechten Grip klagt, frag ich mittlerweile einfach "zu viel Luft oder Conti?" und eins von beiden ist es immer.
> 
> Ich weiß, daß es auch viele zufriedene Conti-Fahrer gibt, aber mir ist das ein Rätsel und ich denke, die müßten alle mal ´nen richtigen Reifen fahren, damit sie da kuriert sind.



oh ja, der explorer war bei meinem rad die erste tuningmassnahme, eben weil verhältnismaäßig ginstitsch aber nicht wirklich toll. wenn ich den am sonntag dabeigehabt hätte wären wir am alten versauert.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. April 2007)

respekt fuel - 108 km/h finde ich auf nem rad schon krass schnell. mein schnellstes mit dem MTB war 69,9 km/h. bei reifen die sich auflösen hätte ich aber bei solchen geschwindigkeiten auch nicht 100% vertrauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Probleme hast Du auch mit Polar. Ich habe den S720i.
> 
> Jedesmal, wenn ich am Bahnhof in Höchst vorbeifahre oder auch wenn ich in FFM auf der Ludwig-Landmann-Strasse an der U-Bahn längs fahre an bestimmten Stellen, spinnt das Teil.


Wollte auch nicht das Gegenteil behaupten, hatte nur oben im Beitrag das 





> Mit Hochspannungs- oder Funkmasten hat übrigens *auch* Ciclo Probleme


vergessen.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nee, das ist doch RR. Da geht das.
> Mit Hochspannungs- oder Funkmasten hat übrigens Ciclo Probleme. Am Hahnenkamm im Spessart steht beispielsweies ein starker Sender und wahrscheinlich bekommt man auch noch Störfeuer von der Großsendeanlage in Seligenstadt. Zumindest hab ich da häufig Fabelwerte bekommen. Da "fliegt" man dann z.B. mit 178,9 km/h den Hahnenkamm bei 11% hoch und solche Scherze.



kann ich auch aus erfahrung sprechen. habe auch immermal wieder tolle werte auf meinem cyclo stehen. in köppen beim tagungshotel am waldrand (lochmühle-saalburg waldautobahn strecke) oder in neu-anspach am steinchen spinnt er regelmäßig


----------



## caroka (17. April 2007)

Mein HLR ist noch nicht da.  Ich hole mir mein Altes wieder beim Händler ab und hoffe, dass es noch ein wenig hält.


----------



## fUEL (17. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kann ich auch aus erfahrung sprechen. habe auch immermal wieder tolle werte auf meinem cyclo stehen. in köppen beim tagungshotel am waldrand (lochmühle-saalburg waldautobahn strecke) oder in neu-anspach am steinchen spinnt er regelmäßig


 
Bei meiner Polar hatte ich schon mal ne Herzfrequenz von 234 an ner Hochspannung .Jedoch keine Beeiträchtigung der anderen Werte festgestellt.
Hab auch den von meiner Frau(auch 725 i )  ab und an benutzt und der läuft auch unauffällig. 

Bei Rennradreifen ist der Conti eher sehr gut trotzdem hab ich kein gutes Gefühl wenn das so weitergeht.


----------



## fUEL (17. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich hab einmal ´nen Satz Conti (vorn Explorer, hinten Escape) gefahren. Die waren günstig, nicht zu schwer und der Explorer wird ja recht häufig gefahren. Die Dinger waren in 2,1 schmal wie Trennscheiben, hatten ein sehr merkwürdiges Einlenkverhalten, kaum Grip, gerade bei Nässe besonders schlecht und der Pannenschutz war miserabel. Auf drei Touren nur Ärger und zwei Platten gehabt.  Dann hab ich die Dinger runter geschmissen und über eBay vertickt. Seitdem werd ich nie wieder Conti fahren.
> Wenn irgendeiner bei Nässe in unserer GC-Gruppe über schlechten Grip klagt, frag ich mittlerweile einfach "zu viel Luft oder Conti?" und eins von beiden ist es immer.
> 
> Ich weiß, daß es auch viele zufriedene Conti-Fahrer gibt, aber mir ist das ein Rätsel und ich denke, die müßten alle mal ´nen richtigen Reifen fahren, damit sie da kuriert sind.


Die Reifen sahen aber auch ziemlich schice auf deinem Rad aus. Bei einem Plattfuß bin ich sicher war ich mit dabei am Altkönig, der Mike war auch dabei und glaub, der Kilian auch.


----------



## arkonis (17. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mein HLR ist noch nicht da.  Ich hole mir mein Altes wieder beim Händler ab und hoffe, dass es noch ein wenig hält.



ist es die nabe oder die felge?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei meiner Polar hatte ich schon mal ne Herzfrequenz von 234 an ner Hochspannung .Jedoch keine Beeiträchtigung der anderen Werte festgestellt.



Stimmt - Das beeinträchtig nur die Herzfrequenz 

Ich kann Euch aber mit dem Polar einen Fake zur Vmax produzieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mein HLR ist noch nicht da.  Ich hole mir mein Altes wieder beim Händler ab und hoffe, dass es noch ein wenig hält.



Ich glaube, dass die Nabe noch ein wenig hält. Ein- oder zweimal nach FFM und zurück damit ist ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2007)

Da war ich heute morgen auf 230...

... pulsmässig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da war ich heute morgen auf 230...
> 
> ... pulsmässig [/quot
> Hast Du heut nacht von Gisele Bündchen geträumt und das waren die Nachwirkungen bis zum Frühstück.........wär verständlich


----------



## Lucafabian (17. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da war ich heute morgen auf 230...
> 
> ... pulsmässig



230er Puls ist das nicht kurz vor Herzkammernflimmern


----------



## arkonis (17. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 230er Puls ist das nicht kurz vor Herzkammernflimmern



ich habe beim Spinning einen Puls von > 210, das ist bei jedem unterschiedlich, aber wie mann eben zur Welt kommt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Reifen sahen aber auch ziemlich schice auf deinem Rad aus. Bei einem Plattfuß bin ich sicher war ich mit dabei am Altkönig, der Mike war auch dabei und glaub, der Kilian auch.


Genau. War beim Biketreff.

Jungs, ich war eben eine Runde ums Goldbachtal feuern und jetzt geht´s mir wieder richtig gut!  Heute morgen hab ich mir mal wieder richtig Frust an der Uni geholt   und hab beschlossen heute mittag mal den Frust in die Berge zu treten. Kann das jedem nur empfehlen!


----------



## m.a.t. (17. April 2007)

Das Contis (besonders GP 3000) Fäden ziehen ist ganz normal und kein Grund zur Sorge. Einfach abreissen und weiterfahren. Verdächtig ist eher, wenn Contis mal _keine_ Fäden ziehen.


----------



## fUEL (17. April 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Das Contis (besonders GP 3000) Fäden ziehen ist ganz normal und kein Grund zur Sorge. Einfach abreissen und weiterfahren. Verdächtig ist eher, wenn Contis mal _keine_ Fäden ziehen.


 
Danke Dir hatte bislang immer Michelin oder Bontrager, das sind nun meine ersten Conti aber ansonsten fahren sie sich wirklich prima, höllengrip auch in Schräglage extrem.
Da traut man sich was mehr als bei den Bontragerdingern die drauf waren auf meinem Renner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. April 2007)

Wie sieht es aus am Donnerstag mit ner Predimbversammlungstour auf Moutainbikes???

SK ist dabei, meinereiner, wer kommt noch????????????????

Wetter ist wohl angenehm um die 22 Grad lt. Vorhersage, also keine Sauna.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2007)

ei gude wie!

mein Tacho spinnt nie und über 80 bin ich auch noch nie gefahren. Bekomm ich jetzt nen Keks 
Uwe: du hast mich am Alden vergessen und ich glaub ich will da auch nochmal mein Grinsen abholen  irgendwann demnächst.
Gerd: Donnerstag Abend, Freitag später Nachmittag oder/und Samstag bis jeweils abends würden wohl recht gut passen  (unter der Woche nur nicht zuu spät)


----------



## habkeinnick (17. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> mein Tacho spinnt nie und über 80 bin ich auch noch nie gefahren. Bekomm ich jetzt nen Keks
> Uwe: du hast mich am Alden vergessen und ich glaub ich will da auch nochmal mein Grinsen abholen  irgendwann demnächst.
> Gerd: Donnerstag Abend, Freitag später Nachmittag oder/und Samstag bis jeweils abends würden wohl recht gut passen  (unter der Woche nur nicht zuu spät)




ich werde wohl auch noch mal zum alden pilgern wenn ich das schaltwerk wieder dran habe. ist heute verschickt worden. hoffe das es morgen da ist


----------



## caroka (17. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ist es die nabe oder die felge?


Die Narbe  



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Nabe noch ein wenig hält. Ein- oder zweimal nach FFM und zurück damit ist ok


Ich werde es morgen mal versuchen. Ich denke auch, dass es unterwegs keine Probleme gibt. 



fUEL schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus am Donnerstag mit ner Predimbversammlungstour auf Moutainbikes???
> 
> SK ist dabei, meinereiner, wer kommt noch????????????????
> 
> Wetter ist wohl angenehm um die 22 Grad lt. Vorhersage, also keine Sauna.


Lust hätte ich schon, doch da werde ich dem Gerd helfen.

@Arachne und Maggo
Fahrrad Freund hatte zwar schon zu, doch sie haben mir noch mein HLR gegeben. 
Im Moment läuft alles richtig gut.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> SK ist dabei, meinereiner, wer kommt noch????????????????


Wer ist SK? Kenn ich den?




			
				caroka schrieb:
			
		

> arkonis schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Narben hat man am Körper, Naben am Fahrrad.


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wer ist SK? Kenn ich den?
> 
> 
> Narben hat man am Körper, Naben am Fahrrad.



SK-Schmusekatze.


----------



## caroka (17. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Narben hat man am Körper, Naben am Fahrrad.



Ob ich das nochmal lerne......


----------



## habkeinnick (17. April 2007)

Gn8


----------



## caroka (18. April 2007)

Moin,

mensch schlaft Ihr noch alle. Heute geht es wieder seit Jahren das erste Mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mensch schlaft Ihr noch alle. Heute geht es wieder seit Jahren das erste Mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.



glückwunsch  
ich hab das für heute schon hinter mir.
wieder etwas frischer da draußen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mensch schlaft Ihr noch alle. Heute geht es wieder seit Jahren das erste Mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.



Moin,

viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> glückwunsch
> ich hab das für heute schon hinter mir.
> wieder etwas frischer da draußen



Ich hab's auch noch vor mir.

Scheint wirklich kühler zu sein. Zeichnete sich aber schon gestern abend ab. Heute ist hin wieder ein langes Oberteil angesagt...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2007)

Morsche zusammen,
is doch gar kein WP, also auch kein Grund mit dem Bike zut A***** zu fahren 

Muß jetzt doch noch nach Köln AWB oder GERD fällt swomit für heute flach.


@Gerd Freitag Mittag könnte bei mir klappen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... is doch gar kein WP, also auch kein Grund mit dem Bike zut A***** zu fahren



Als ob das ein Kriterium wäre


----------



## caroka (18. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> glückwunsch
> ich hab das für heute schon hinter mir.
> wieder etwas frischer da draußen



Hab's auch hinter mir.


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab's auch hinter mir.



wie weit mußt du denn fahren ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab's auch hinter mir.



Welche Strecke bist Du denn jetzt heute gefahren?


----------



## Arachne (18. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Gerd: Donnerstag Abend, Freitag später Nachmittag oder/und Samstag bis jeweils abends würden wohl recht gut passen  (unter der Woche nur nicht zuu spät)



Guten Morgen,

Freitag und Samstag wäre toll, da hätten wir einen Hänger zu beladen. Würdest Du mit Zug, oder mit Auto anreisen?


----------



## Arachne (18. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Muß jetzt doch noch nach Köln AWB oder GERD fällt somit für heute flach.


Doof, dass Du nach Köln mußt! 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Gerd Freitag Mittag könnte bei mir klappen


Wäre toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab's auch hinter mir.



Und, ist toll, oder? Man fühlt sich viel frischer!  Wie lange hast Du gebraucht?


----------



## fUEL (18. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Narbe
> 
> 
> Ich werde es morgen mal versuchen. Ich denke auch, dass es unterwegs keine Probleme gibt.
> ...


 Guude morscheauch

Gerd verzeih mir Caro hat es veröffentlicht, dass Kater und ich lieber radfahren statt zu helfen.


----------



## fUEL (18. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus am Donnerstag mit ner Predimbversammlungstour auf Moutainbikes???
> 
> SK ist dabei, meinereiner, wer kommt noch????????????????
> 
> Wetter ist wohl angenehm um die 22 Grad lt. Vorhersage, also keine Sauna.


 

Trotzdem frag ich mal ob irgendjemand sonst vielleicht noch Lust hat mitzukommen, der auch Rückenbeschwerden hat und ne Pappeallergie weshalb er beim Umzug der Falsche Mann am falschen Ort wäre?? oder einer der seinen Mitarbeitern dafür Geld zahlt an seiner Statt im Geschäft zu sein, ihn zu vertreten, damit er sich im Wald von der vielen Arbeit erholen kann?


----------



## Arachne (18. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Guude morscheauch
> 
> Gerd verzeih mir Caro hat es veröffentlicht, dass Kater und ich lieber radfahren statt zu helfen.



Hi fUEL,

ist überhaupt kein Problem und von Caroka auch ganz bestimmt nicht mit dieser Absicht gepostet worden!!  Ich würde ja auch viel, viel lieber fahren...


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich würde ja auch viel, viel lieber fahren...



ich würd auch lieber fahrn anstatt umzuziehen  
habe aber weder für das eine noch das andere zeit, einfach zuviel anderes um die ohren. ich habs bisher net mal geschafft, meine sommerreifen am auto aufzuziehen ...

morgen haben se mir auf a***** einen fototermin fürs firmenjubiläum um 16.30 uhr reingedrückt   
ist schon lange her, dass ich um diese uhrzeit noch hier war ...

cu @ gimbi


----------



## fUEL (18. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi fUEL,
> 
> ist überhaupt kein Problem und von Caroka auch ganz bestimmt nicht mit dieser Absicht gepostet worden!!  Ich würde ja auch viel, viel lieber fahren...


 

Ich hoffe,daß ihr klar kommt, wenn nicht könnte ich statt zum Gimbi am Abend zum Helfen kommen.

Sonntag muss ich wahrscheinlich a........n, am folgenden ist dann ja schon Pfalz und am dann folgenden  Toscana angesagt, so daß auch ohne A.......n andere Zwänge  dafür sorgen könnten, daß ich nicht in den Spessart mitkann. 
Leider hab ich auch jeden Samstag zu a......n, so daß für mich der Donnerstag schon bikewichtig ist.
Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich hoffe,daß ihr klar kommt, wenn nicht könnte ich statt zum Gimbi am Abend zum Helfen kommen.
> 
> Sonntag muss ich wahrscheinlich a*******, am folgenden ist dann ja schon Pfalz und am dann folgenden  Toscana angesagt, so daß auch ohne A******* andere Zwänge   dafür sorgen könnten, daß ich nicht in den Spessart mitkann.
> Leider hab ich auch jeden Samstag zu a********, so daß für mich der Donnerstag schon bikewichtig ist.
> Sorry!



 

Zum Gimbi wollen wir ja auch. 

x schnell das böse Wort aus!


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zum Gimbi wollen wir ja auch.



man muß halt manchmal proritäten setzen


----------



## habkeinnick (18. April 2007)

hmm, so wirklich kann ich gerd ja auch nicht helfen. bin aber im geiste bei ihm. muss die woche auch einiges geschäftliches erledigen. da ich ja nicht mal weiß ob ich es morgen zum gimbi schaffe, hab ich auch mir keinen platz reservieren lassen.


----------



## caroka (18. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie weit mußt du denn fahren ?





wahltho schrieb:


> Welche Strecke bist Du denn jetzt heute gefahren?



-> Rödelheim
Durchs Feld nach Bad Soden, über Radweg nach Schwalbach, durch die Altstadt nach Eschborn, dort ins Industriegebiet- ist aber zu gefährlich -Westerbachstraße und schwups bin ich am Wasserturm.

-> nach Hause
Westerbachstraße, Sossenheim, Unterliederbach, am Sportplatz vorbei und übers Feld nach Hause.
Ich denke den Heimweg behalte ich bei, da er am direktesten ist. Morgens ......hm, mal schauen.


----------



## caroka (18. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und, ist toll, oder? Man fühlt sich viel frischer!  Wie lange hast Du gebraucht?



Ich weiß, ich bin viele Jahre mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Ich habe mir erst wegen der Kinder ein Auto gekauft. Ich bin bei Wind und Wetter gefahren. Heute gönne ich mir den Luxus bei Regen weiterhin mit dem Auto zu fahren.  
Nach der Zeit habe ich noch nicht geschaut. Wann bin ich den vom Büro los? Um 13:50 war ich zu Hause.


----------



## caroka (18. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Guude morscheauch
> 
> Gerd verzeih mir Caro hat es veröffentlicht, dass Kater und ich lieber radfahren statt zu helfen.



So war das gar nicht gemeint fUEL. 
Du machst ja weiß Gott genug, da musst Du doch nicht in Deiner Freizeit noch für alle zur Verfügung stehen. Jeder gibt was er kann und möchte. Das ist Arachnes Umzug. Ich helfe da nur, weil ich ansonsten nicht genug körperlich arbeiten kann, obwohl mir das so ein Spass macht. Außerdem habe ich mich durch unseren Büroumzug gerade darauf eingeschossen und der Gerd hat mir auch schon geholfen. 

Keiner sollte sich verpflichtet fühlen.


----------



## Maggo (18. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich helfe da nur, weil ich ansonsten nicht genug körperlich arbeiten kann, obwohl mir das so ein Spass macht.....




sag bescheid wenn du nicht ausgelastet bist.  ich hätte da noch so einiges.


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> -> nach Hause
> ... und übers Feld nach Hause.



da haben wir ja ein stück gemeinsamen weg, wenn du das feld zwischen unterliederbach und liederbach westlich des mtz meinst ...



caroka schrieb:


> Heute gönne ich mir den Luxus bei Regen weiterhin mit dem Auto zu fahren.



den gönn ich mir allerdings auch. kann aber immer passieren, dass man auf dem heimweg ne fette dusche abbekommt. so treffend sind die vorhersagen eher selten ...



caroka schrieb:


> Ich helfe da nur, weil ich ansonsten nicht genug körperlich arbeiten kann, obwohl mir das so ein Spass macht



also ich hätte da noch ein paar erdbewegungen rund ums haus anzubieten  
nimm einfach ne schaufel und fang an. wenn dann ein paar dirtjumps statt garten daraus werden ists auch net tragisch


----------



## fUEL (18. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da haben wir ja ein stück gemeinsamen weg, wenn du das feld zwischen unterliederbach und liederbach westlich des mtz meinst ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seit ich wieder aus der Provence zuück bin versuch ich meiner Frau eine Großzügig bemessenen Minigolfanlage( Dirt heisst das manchmal auch) im Garten schmackhaft zu machen aber irgendwie hört sie da nicht wirklich richtig zu.
Vllt sollte man da einfach mal so aus der Dachluke mit ner Hühnerleiter die Startposition überdenken aber ansonsten liesse sich was machen, wenn sie nur mitmachen würde 

Da könnt ich natürlich auch Hilfe im Garten brauchen und bräucht mir wahrscheinlich über mangelnden Besuch keine Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Maggo (18. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Seit ich wieder aus der Provence zuück bin versuch ich meiner Frau eine Großzügig bemessenen Minigolfanlage( Dirt heisst das manchmal auch) im Garten schmackhaft zu machen aber irgendwie hört sie da nicht wirklich richtig zu.
> Vllt sollte man da einfach mal so aus der Dachluke mit ner Hühnerleiter die Startposition überdenken aber ansonsten liesse sich was machen, wenn sie nur mitmachen würde
> 
> Da könnt ich natürlich auch Hilfe im Garten brauchen und bräucht mir wahrscheinlich über mangelnden Besuch keine Gedanken zu machen.



einfach mal gerds rad abklopfen. da hast du schonmal das rohmaterial, mit uwes fat albert drüberrollen und die chose ist ordentlich verdichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (18. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> einfach mal gerds rad abklopfen. da hast du schonmal das rohmaterial, mit uwes fat albert drüberrollen und die chose ist ordentlich verdichtet.


   

Morgen um 14 Uhr Hohemark mit SK&RH&fUEL; Wer kommt noch???

Trailig und schee solls wern, net zu eilisch awwer züschisch.


----------



## caroka (18. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da haben wir ja ein stück gemeinsamen weg, wenn du das feld zwischen unterliederbach und liederbach westlich des mtz meinst ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich nicht genug Kaffee und Kuchen bekomme, kann das schon passieren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ Gerd: am Freitag würd ich wohl direkt nach der "A*****" in Hofheim schon aus der S-Bahn fallen. Wäre so gegen 14:45.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> einfach mal gerds rad abklopfen. da hast du schonmal das rohmaterial, mit uwes fat albert drüberrollen und die chose ist ordentlich verdichtet.


Mit dem dürre Uwe kommt da nich genug Druck auf die Körnerchen 
Da müssen schon so Kaliber wie wir ran ...


----------



## Maggo (18. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Mit dem dürre Uwe kommt da nich genug Druck auf die Körnerchen
> Da müssen schon so Kaliber wie wir ran ...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2007)

1:15 Köln-Frankfurt


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Morgen um 14 Uhr Hohemark mit SK&RH&fUEL; Wer kommt noch???
> Trailig und schee solls wern, net zu eilisch awwer züschisch.


 *platzspar*
Wie gewöhnlich leider ein normaler A******tag bei mir und um 13:00 Sitzung/Workstop bis ??:??


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1:15 Köln-Frankfurt


ned schlääääschd middem Bike ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. April 2007)

Och jo, N'abend zusamme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2007)

den wünsch ich auch

Carsten die Erklärung is da


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2007)

Hab da mal ne Frage:

*Hat sich jemand gegen die Folgen von Zeckenbefall impfen lassen? *

Der Taunus soll ja auch zum Risikogebiet zählen


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> den wünsch ich auch
> Carsten die Erklärung is da


Gerd, Dein Gesicht müßte eigentlich zu einem perforierten Spiegelbild des Geländes um den Alten geformt sein. Wenn nicht hast Du riesenschwein gehabt. Wobei die Art der Landung (so seerobbenmäßig) mir bekannt vorkam. Bis demnächst


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2007)




----------



## MTK-Cube (18. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage:
> *Hat sich jemand gegen die Folgen von Zeckenbefall impfen lassen? *
> Der Taunus soll ja auch zum Risikogebiet zählen


jo, letztes Jahr im Frühjahr, nach 4 Wochen die zweite Impfung und vor kurzem die 3.; soll nun so 4 (?) Jahre halten. Hier sind weitere Info's: http://www.zecken.de/index.php?id=299.
(obwohl ich Zickenbefall bevorzugen würde)


----------



## Maggo (18. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage:
> 
> *Hat sich jemand gegen die Folgen von Zeckenbefall impfen lassen? *
> 
> Der Taunus soll ja auch zum Risikogebiet zählen



ich bin geimpft. das sollte auch noch das ein oder andere jahr halten. das der taunus risikogebiet ist war mir neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (18. April 2007)

Gute N8


----------



## Arachne (19. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ Gerd: am Freitag würd ich wohl direkt nach der "A*****" in Hofheim schon aus der S-Bahn fallen. Wäre so gegen 14:45.



Gut, ist registriert!


----------



## Arachne (19. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gerd, Dein Gesicht müßte eigentlich zu einem perforierten Spiegelbild des Geländes um den Alten geformt sein. Wenn nicht hast Du riesenschwein gehabt. Wobei die Art der Landung (so seerobbenmäßig) mir bekannt vorkam. Bis demnächst



Ich hab das Superriesenschwein bevorzugt...

Konnte mich komplett mit den Armen abfangen, hatte nur leicht die Handgelenke gespürt.  Kleine Abschürfungen an Schulter und Knie sind nicht über das übliche Dornen- und Zweigemaß hinaus gegangen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage:
> 
> *Hat sich jemand gegen die Folgen von Zeckenbefall impfen lassen? *
> 
> Der Taunus soll ja auch zum Risikogebiet zählen


Hab ich zwar letztes Jahr gemacht, aber der Taunus ist kein Risikogebiet, wie du an der Karte hier (scrollen auf 2006!) sehen kannst.


----------



## arkonis (19. April 2007)

das wird ein Spaß diese Jahr werden...die Mücken (v.a. Bremsen) sind schon so viel an der Zahl, meine Beine sehen aus wie nach einem Festbanquet.

Das heist keine Plauschertouren mehr! wer Anhält wird schon von den Mücken zur Weiterfahrt gezwungen und wer meint den Mund aufzumachen hat nach ein paar Metern den Mund voll.


----------



## Maggo (19. April 2007)

guten morgen. ich hab keinerlei lust dahin zu gehen wohin ich jetzt gehen muss.


----------



## caroka (19. April 2007)

Guten Morgen! 

Maggo, Kopf hoch.
Arachne heute um 13:30 Uhr.


----------



## Maggo (19. April 2007)

ja ja. passt schon manchmal muss man halt bisschen rumheulen.


----------



## caroka (19. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja ja. passt schon manchmal muss man halt bisschen rumheulen.



Kenn ich .....aber Worte machen Wirklichkeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2007)

Mahlzeit,



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage:*Hat sich jemand gegen die Folgen von Zeckenbefall impfen lassen? *



Nein - immer wieder in Erwägung gezogen, aber nie gemacht (liegt aber vllt. daran, dass ich Ärzte generell meide )



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Taunus soll ja auch zum Risikogebiet zählen



Das ist mir auch neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. April 2007)

Guten Morgen,

tra-li, tra-la, ich freue mich so heute wieder weiter umzuziehen...


----------



## caroka (19. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> tra-li, tra-la, ich freue mich so heute wieder weiter umzuziehen...



     
Das Leben ist so schön........


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> tra-li, tra-la, ich freue mich so heute wieder weiter umzuziehen...



umzug macht spaß  ! ich hab mich ganze 3 monate damit aufgehalten, von weihnachten bis ende februar !


----------



## Arachne (19. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Leben ist so schön........


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2007)

Morgen

wg Zecken, lt. Karte auf die unser Kätzchen hingewiesen hat zählt der Taunus tatsächlich nicht zum Gefahrengebiet, ich muß mal schauen ob ich den Zeitungsausschnitt noch finde in dem der Taunus dazuzählte.


----------



## Arachne (19. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> umzug macht spaß  ! ich hab mich ganze 3 monate damit aufgehalten, von weihnachten bis ende februar !



Ausmisten?!


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ausmisten?!



hab ich auch, aber trotzdem hat sich das hingezogen ...
war aber teilweise auch baufortschrittsbedingt ...


----------



## Maggo (19. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab ich auch, aber trotzdem hat sich das hingezogen ...
> war aber teilweise auch baufortschrittsbedingt ...



jaja, das macht man dann alles die tage, wenn man mal zeit hat gelle...


----------



## Maggo (19. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Morgen um 14 Uhr Hohemark mit SK&RH&fUEL; Wer kommt noch???
> 
> Trailig und schee solls wern, net zu eilisch awwer züschisch.




ich bin dabei ich darf hier früher weggehen. ich hoff ich komm hinterher. @hirsch: ich zähl auf dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin dabei ich darf hier früher weggehen. ich hoff ich komm hinterher. @hirsch: ich zähl auf dich.



Ich bin ja nicht neidisch und kann anderen auch was gönnen, aber Ihr seid Säcke!!!!   

Das Wetters zeigt sich ja mal wieder von der besten Seite  

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß genießt Trails und bitte keine Erdungen


----------



## Maggo (19. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht neidisch und kann anderen auch was gönnen, aber Ihr seid Säcke!!!!
> 
> Das Wetters zeigt sich ja mal wieder von der besten Seite
> 
> Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß genießt Trails und bitte keine Erdungen




taushc doch den frei-tag mit heute und komm einfach mit.


----------



## fUEL (19. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage:
> 
> *Hat sich jemand gegen die Folgen von Zeckenbefall impfen lassen? *
> 
> Der Taunus soll ja auch zum Risikogebiet zählen


 
Ich!
3 Impfungen zwischen 1.und 2. 1 Woche die 3. nach 1 Jahr

hatte ich neulich am Donnerstag machen lassen ( die 3.) und gedacht ich verhunger uffem Beik, da sollte man danach 48 Std. keinen Sport machen (hab ich einfach ignoriert und bereut)


----------



## fUEL (19. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin dabei ich darf hier früher weggehen. ich hoff ich komm hinterher. @hirsch: ich zähl auf dich.


 

Ich freu mich, dass Du dabei bist.
Das mit dem Zeckenalarm kam heute morgen mehrfach auf -Radio FFH- denke bei aufmerksamem Konsum des Senders wird man das heut noch mal hören können.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> taushc doch den frei-tag mit heute und komm einfach mit.



Frei Tag morgen muß ich mich mit den Handwerkern in unserem Mietshaus rumärgern, Frei Tag Mittag hab ich dem Gerd versprochen. Könnte Do Mittag gegen Fr. Mittag tauschen, aber was sagt Gerd dazu?


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2007)

gegen zecken hab ich mich auch mal impfen lassen. ziehe in den letzten jahren nämlich immer öfter mal zecken aus meinem körper raus. gerne am bein nach biketouren ...
eben kams grad in ffh : weesche dem milde winner soll man uffbasse ....

also passt mir heut bei eurer tour schön uff die biester uff !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (19. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gegen zecken hab ich mich auch mal impfen lassen. ziehe in den letzten jahren nämlich immer öfter mal zecken aus meinem körper raus. gerne am bein nach biketouren ...
> eben kams grad in ffh : weesche dem milde winner soll man uffbasse ....
> 
> also passt mir heut bei eurer tour schön uff die biester uff !


 
Isch bass schee uff das ich möschlischst *viele von den Drecksviecher* *unner meim Reife plattmache kann*


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Isch bass schee uff das ich möschlischst *viele von den Drecksviecher* *unner meim Reife plattmache kann*



hab ja bisher den biologischen sinn dieser spezies noch nicht kapiert und bin ja grundsätzlich auch tierfreudlich. aber bei solchen tieren kann ich auch anders, wenn die mich ärgern.

eins ist leider gewiss : mit reifen kriegst du die viecher net kaputt


----------



## fUEL (19. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab ja bisher den biologischen sinn dieser spezies noch nicht kapiert und bin ja grundsätzlich auch tierfreudlich. aber bei solchen tieren kann ich auch anders, wenn die mich ärgern.
> 
> eins ist leider gewiss : mit reifen kriegst du die viecher net kaputt


 
Dann piss ich se tot. Bei dem Stoff von gestern abend haben die keine Chance ( 2 Flaschen Rotwein zu zweit und noch 4 Grappajeweils )


----------



## bodo_nimda (19. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich!
> 3 Impfungen zwischen 1.und 2. 1 Woche die 3. nach 1 Jahr
> 
> hatte ich neulich am Donnerstag machen lassen ( die 3.) und gedacht ich verhunger uffem Beik, da sollte man danach 48 Std. keinen Sport machen (hab ich einfach ignoriert und bereut)



habe mich letztes jahr schon impfen lassen und hatte prompt 4 zecken letztes jahr. in diesem jahr hatte ich bis jetzt glück gehabt ...

ach ja hallo zusammen


----------



## caroka (19. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> .....
> 
> ach ja hallo zusammen



Hi Bodo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... hatte ich neulich am Donnerstag machen lassen ( die 3.) und gedacht ich verhunger uffem Beik, da sollte man danach 48 Std. keinen Sport machen (hab ich einfach ignoriert und bereut)



48 Stunden keinen Sport - Ich weiss gar nicht mehr, wann ich DAS das letzte Mal gemacht habe 

Ich weiss, bei einer Infektion durch einen Zeckenstich können es zwangsläufig mehr als 48 Stunden werden


----------



## habkeinnick (19. April 2007)

gude plauscher...meine teile sind immer nicht da  - naja kann ich wenigstens sch***e


----------



## caroka (19. April 2007)

Hatte eben mein neues HLR in der Hand. Da wackelt nix. Mensch ist mein altes hinüber. Das hat so viel Spiel, dass es wie ein Entenar*** wackelt. Hoffentlich klappt es mit der Montage bis heute abend.


----------



## caroka (19. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher...meine teile sind immer nicht da  - naja kann ich wenigstens sch***e



Bei dem Wetter  Kann es sein, dass die Teile morgen noch eintrudeln?


----------



## habkeinnick (19. April 2007)

telefon ist ständig bei hibike besetzt...hmm ich schreib mal ne email.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> telefon ist ständig bei hibike besetzt...hmm ich schreib mal ne email.



Ich schätze Hibike sehr, aber die Beantwortung von E-Mails dauernd gemäß meiner Erfahrung ewig bei denen.

Du hast aber überhaupt schon die E-Mail mit der Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen, oder?


----------



## habkeinnick (19. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich schätze Hibike sehr, aber die Beantwortung von E-Mails dauernd gemäß meiner Erfahrung ewig bei denen.
> 
> Du hast aber überhaupt schon die E-Mail mit der Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen, oder?




also die emails beantworten sie bei mir immer sehr flott. habe ja eben geschrieben und darauf auch mitgeteilt bekommen das die sachen im versand sind und mit dem nächsten schwung an DHL übergeben wird.

gut auch das die onlineabfrage seit dienstagabend sagte "ausgeliefert" und ich erst auf nachfragen 2 tage später mitgeteilt bekomme das die sachen im versand sind. die frage zu meiner anderen bestellung wurde einfach mal ignoriert.

die sind wirklich höflich bei hibike und auch nett leute im laden, aber einwenig mehr informationsfluss auch ohne nachfrage wäre bestimmt machbar.

und 4 tage bis ein teil in den versand geht was auf lager liegt finde ich auch nicht wirklich kurz. erinnert mich ein wenig an canyon


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und 4 tage bis ein teil in den versand geht was auf lager liegt finde ich auch nicht wirklich kurz. erinnert mich ein wenig an canyon



Wenn Du bei uns bestellen würdest, müßtest Du 2 Wochen auf ein Teil warten das im Lager liegt. Wir sind halt die besten


----------



## habkeinnick (19. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn Du bei uns bestellen würdest, müßtest Du 2 Wochen auf ein Teil warten das im Lager liegt. Wir sind halt die besten



wenn man  einzigartige produkte hat kann man sich das auch leisten, bei allerweltsware sind kunden aber ruckzuck bei einem anderen händler.

habe eben nun auch die versandbestätigung erhalten. lustig ist dieser zusatz -> ACHTUNG: Der Einbau von Ersatzteilen darf nur durch qualifiziertes
Fachpersonal ausgeführt werden!

na wenn ich das mal nicht bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... lustig ist dieser zusatz -> ACHTUNG: Der Einbau von Ersatzteilen darf nur durch qualifiziertes
> Fachpersonal ausgeführt werden!



Naja, heutzutage durchaus übliches, präventives "Cover Your A$$" halt


----------



## arkonis (19. April 2007)

übrigens Gerd, du sollst mal missmarple bescheid geben wo du wohnst wenn du schon in Marxheim lebst   und schöne Grüße soll ich auch ausrichten


----------



## habkeinnick (19. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja, heutzutage durchaus übliches, präventives "Cover Your A$$" halt




stimmt schon, bei mir würde ich auch keine garantie geben wollen  wobei montieren sollte ja kein ding sein, nur das es am ende auch so richtig gut wieder wie früher schaltet...da habe ich ja zur zeit noch einige bedenken...


----------



## bodo_nimda (19. April 2007)

so gleich ist schluß für heute ... bis morgen dann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt schon, bei mir würde ich auch keine garantie geben wollen  wobei montieren sollte ja kein ding sein, nur das es am ende auch so richtig gut wieder wie früher schaltet...da habe ich ja zur zeit noch einige bedenken...



Geht denen m.E. auch eher um richtig kritische Teile wie Bremsen, etc., damit hinterher keine Hinterbliebenen auf der Matte stehen und den Laden in Regress nehmen wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt schon, bei mir würde ich auch keine garantie geben wollen  wobei montieren sollte ja kein ding sein, nur das es am ende auch so richtig gut wieder wie früher schaltet...da habe ich ja zur zeit noch einige bedenken...



wird schon!


----------



## Maggo (19. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> übrigens Gerd, du sollst mal missmarple bescheid geben wo du wohnst wenn du schon in Marxheim lebst   und schöne Grüße soll ich auch ausrichten



hast du noch kontakt???? falls ja sag mal nen lieben gruß von mir.

boa bin ich jetzt grad platt. wenn im gimbi nicht soviele tolle leute sitzen würden......


----------



## caroka (19. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> übrigens Gerd, du sollst mal missmarple bescheid geben wo du wohnst wenn du schon in Marxheim lebst   und schöne Grüße soll ich auch ausrichten



Schöne Wohnung mit Trailanbindung.


----------



## caroka (19. April 2007)

Ich habe mein Rad wieder.  Fahrrad Freund sei Dank. 
Mittags hingebracht.....abends konnte ich es abholen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. April 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ Gerd: es könnte sein das aus 14:45 nix wird. Das werde ich aber leider erst morgen nachmittag wissen und könnte dich so ca. ne halbe std vorher erst telefonisch informieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ Gerd: es könnte sein das aus 14:45 nix wird. Das werde ich aber leider erst morgen nachmittag wissen und könnte dich so ca. ne halbe std vorher erst telefonisch informieren.



Ich weiss nicht, ob Gerd das zur Zeit noch liest. Ruf' Ihn sicherheitshalber lieber an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. April 2007)

Naja, is lass den Termin mal bei 14:45, falls es wirklich nicht klappt ruf ich ihn morgen an.


----------



## Google (19. April 2007)

Nàbend Ihr Plauscher  

Das Wetter soll ja ganz hervorragend für die gemeinsame Wölfe/Plauschertour am Sonntag werden  Also beste Voraussetzungen.

Als Geschwindigkeit habe ich bewußt "langsam" gewählt, sie wird sich nach der Gruppe richten, so dass jeder etwas davon hat. Schauen wir mal wie lamgsam es die Trails runter geht.

@[email protected] Für Deinen Kaffee hab ich schon feste gespart  

Ich freu mich schon auf Sonntag  

Bis denne


Google 


Ps. Es sind noch Plätze frei


----------



## arkonis (19. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du noch kontakt???? falls ja sag mal nen lieben gruß von mir.



mach ich  gelegendlich greift MM auf meine Kompetenz als IT-Berater zurück, daher gibt es gelegendlich ne Mail


----------



## habkeinnick (19. April 2007)

@arkonis HS 33 hätte ich...


----------



## Arachne (19. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> übrigens Gerd, du sollst mal missmarple bescheid geben wo du wohnst wenn du schon in Marxheim lebst   und schöne Grüße soll ich auch ausrichten



Danke für die Grüße!  Habe leider keine Kontaktdaten zum Bescheid geben.


----------



## caroka (19. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Für Deinen Kaffee hab ich schon feste gespart


Das ist schon mal gut. Doch wenn ich das  


Google schrieb:


> ......
> @Wölfe/[email protected] Ich hab mal eine andere Streckenführung gewählt, die eigentlich ganz nett zu fahren sein dürfte. *Natürlich sind auch die neu entdeckten Events mit eingebaut * Auch das Wetter lädt dazu ein, den Kaffee und Kuchen in der Sonne zu geniessen.
> 
> Ich freu mich schon
> ...


hier lese, werde ich wohl auf Kuchen verzichten müssen. 
Ich freu mich auch schon auf Sonntag


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> tra-li, tra-la, ich freue mich so heute wieder weiter umzuziehen...


Hi Urlaubääär,
ich will mich morgen so um 13:45-14:00 von der A***** schleichen. Wo soll ich denn morgen mit dem Hänger zuerst hin ? Ah wohl ? Kann ich gleich rückwärts in den Hof rein; Tor offen ?
Am Samstag kann ich (+ der Hänger) bis max. 14:00 noch was helfen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal gut. Doch wenn ich das
> 
> hier lese, werde ich wohl auf Kuchen verzichten müssen. ....


 Das is doch kein Problem, da haste ja zum Glück uns ...

N'abend auch zusammen.


----------



## Arachne (19. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hi Urlaubääär,
> ich will mich morgen so um 13:45-14:00 von der A***** schleichen. Wo soll ich denn morgen mit dem Hänger zuerst hin ? Ah wohl ? Kann ich gleich rückwärts in den Hof rein; Tor offen ?
> Am Samstag kann ich (+ der Hänger) bis max. 14:00 noch was helfen.



Hi Trucker,

Ah, genau! Tor offen kannst rein. Versuche vormittags so viel wie möglich vorzubereiten.


----------



## arkonis (19. April 2007)

hatte übrigens nen Unfall, voll über lenker geflogen schuld war eine tiefe Bodenwelle  dicke Schrame am Schienbein und blaue Knie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hatte übrigens nen Unfall, voll über lenker geflogen schuld war eine tiefe Bodenwelle  dicke Schrame am Schienbein und blaue Knie



Au, Asphalt?


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Trucker,
> 
> Ah, genau! Tor offen kannst rein. Versuche vormittags so viel wie möglich vorzubereiten.


Bitte max. 0,5 to. im Auto und max 1,5 to. im Hänger (mehr kann/darf die Karre lt. Papiere nicht ziehen)
Edit: klopf also bitte vorher Dein Bike ab und schüttel die Klamotten mal durch


----------



## arkonis (19. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Au, Asphalt?




ne schotter, aber die Wunde kommt von den Klickies, aber so hab ich wenigstens ausgesehen wie ein konkret korrekter krasser Biker @kiddies vom Bahnhof


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ne schotter, aber die Wunde kommt von den Klickies, aber so hab ich wenigstens ausgesehen wie ein konkret korrekter krasser Biker @kiddies vom Bahnhof


Na hoffentlich haben die mühsam definierten Muckies nicht zu viele Schrammen abbekommen  ..... 
nix für Ungut; wünsche schnelle Heilung.


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. April 2007)

ich muß mal eben raus wg. Installation einer Software ... bis evtl. später.


----------



## arkonis (19. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich haben die mühsam definierten Muckies nicht zu viele Schrammen abbekommen  .....
> nix für Ungut; wünsche schnelle Heilung.



ja leider, das ärmellose Shirt ist nicht so der bringer wenn es um kälte-und Sturzschutz geht.


----------



## arkonis (19. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ich muß mal eben raus wg. Installation einer Software ... bis evtl. später.



vor die Tür  Vorsicht! ist bestimmt ein trojanisches Pferd, du gehst raus und die Gangster gehen rein ohne das du es merkst


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> vor die Tür  Vorsicht! ist bestimmt ein trojanisches Pferd, du gehst raus und die Gangster gehen rein ohne das du es merkst


Ne ne, keine Panik, von 'draußen' lass ich nichts installieren. Meine Frau hat ein neues Handy und da wollt ich mal soben die Sync-Software installieren... was natürlich im 1. Anlauf ned funktioniert .
Ich geh jez in die Heia; gute N8 @all


----------



## habkeinnick (20. April 2007)

@arkonis - ich hab immer noch ne HS 33...oder kennst du deine eigene sigantur nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (20. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> @arkonis - ich hab immer noch ne HS 33...oder kennst du deine eigene sigantur nicht mehr?


wieso immer noch? hast du die mal angeboten ?


----------



## habkeinnick (20. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wieso immer noch? hast du die mal angeboten ?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3627059&postcount=21796

wenn du den rest auch nimmst  kannste die so haben


----------



## arkonis (20. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3627059&postcount=21796
> 
> wenn du den rest auch nimmst  kannste die so haben



konkrett, du hast mir den Abend gerettet  wir finden schon einen Tauschwert  ist das kompett v+h und was für ein Rest?


----------



## habkeinnick (20. April 2007)

ist noch an meinem HT dran...qausi mit allem außer sattelstütze, sattel und pedale...und natürlich vorne und hinten. da der rahmen gerissen ist benötige ich den rest nicht mehr wirklich


----------



## arkonis (20. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist noch an meinem HT dran...qausi mit alles außer sattelstütze, sattel und pedale...und natürlich vorne und hinten. da der rahmen gerissen ist benötige ich den rest nicht mehr wirklich



suppi, das ist ok, ich würde bei dir vorbeikommen und die Sachen mitnehmen, Ersatzteile kann ich auch immer gebrauchen  
bin ab morgen über das WE nicht mehr hier, würde am Sonntag dich nochmal deswegen anfragen.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> suppi, das ist ok, ich würde bei dir vorbeikommen und die Sachen mitnehmen, Ersatzteile kann ich auch immer gebrauchen
> bin ab morgen über das WE nicht mehr hier, würde am Sonntag dich nochmal deswegen anfragen.



jo kein ding. staubt eh schon seit juni 2006 so ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (20. April 2007)

soll schon eine gute Bremse sein, ich brauche die weil wenn ich vorne die Gabel absenke mir die Klötzer an der Felge schleifen und die senke ich vor allem Bergauf ab und das ist extrem nervig. Bin schon seit Wochen nach der Bremse suchen, gelegendlich ist mal eine im Bikemarkt aber die sind dann meist in sonderfarbe und sonder leitungen usw.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. April 2007)

nee die ist normal silber/schwarz und funktioniert tadellos. die bremsbeläge sind auch nicht sooooo alt. januar 2006 und dann erst ab mai gefahren. aber daran sollte es wohl nicht liegen....


----------



## arkonis (20. April 2007)

achso ne die Bremse ist super nehme ich auf jeden fall, ich meinte nur das die Bremse allgemein den ruf hat gut zu sein und kaputt geht die auch nicht, nen solides teil für felgenstopper  Im Bikemarkt haben die eben mehr retro oder extra polierte Teile angeboten  halt mehr für den Luxus weniger zu Bremsen


----------



## habkeinnick (20. April 2007)

meld dich einfach, dann machen wir nen abholtermin aus. ich geh mal ins bett.
GN8


----------



## caroka (20. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Das is doch kein Problem, da haste ja zum Glück uns ...


 
Erklärung folgt


----------



## caroka (20. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> soll schon eine gute Bremse sein, ich brauche die weil wenn ich vorne die Gabel absenke mir die Klötzer an der Felge schleifen und die senke ich vor allem Bergauf ab und das ist extrem nervig. Bin schon seit Wochen nach der Bremse suchen, gelegendlich ist mal eine im Bikemarkt aber die sind dann meist in sonderfarbe und sonder leitungen usw.


Ich fahre ja auch die HS33. Anfangs war ich ziemlich skeptisch aber die ist wirklich gut.


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2007)

oh mann, ich hab diese woche das große los gezogen : mitarbeiterfrühstück bei der geschäftsleitung.
gezwungenes beisammensein mit 30 wildfremden leuten ...

ihr könnt euch net vorstellen, wie ich mich darauf freue ...


----------



## Maggo (20. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oh mann, ich hab diese woche das große los gezogen : mitarbeiterfrühstück bei der geschäftsleitung.
> gezwungenes beisammensein mit 30 wildfremden leuten ...
> 
> ihr könnt euch net vorstellen, wie ich mich darauf freue ...



soll das heißen, die haben da ein los gezogen auf dem dein name stand und dich nun zum frühstück eigeladen? wenn ja, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen wie du das findest.
ich könnte es mir zumindest vorstellen, wie ich mich in deiner lage mit meiner gl .........:kotz:


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2007)

das ganze findet wohl einmal im monat statt. offensichtlich werden ca. 30 mitarbeiter aus knapp 4000 ausgelost, die dann mit dem chefe und ein paar höhrern vorgesetzten frühstücken dürfen.
ich finde das in der tat zum :kotz: 
besonders toll finde ich, dass ich von den teilnehmern nicht mal einen kenne. und dann soll man natürlich nur positives sagen, wenn man ausgefragt wird ...

und deswegen musste ich heute auf radfahren hierher verzichten, da man da ja etwas besser gekleidet (zumindest als kfm. angestellter) hingehen sollte ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> .. und deswegen musste ich heute auf radfahren hierher verzichten, da man da ja etwas besser gekleidet (zumindest als kfm. angestellter) hingehen sollte ...



Generell Anzug/Hemd/Krawatte vorsichtshalber in der Firma deponieren 

Ich habe auch meine Klamotten in der Firma gelagert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (20. April 2007)

gude morsche


----------



## arkonis (20. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich finde das in der tat zum :kotz:
> besonders toll finde ich, dass ich von den teilnehmern nicht mal einen kenne. und dann soll man natürlich nur positives sagen, wenn man ausgefragt wird ...



das große Los   ich würde einen Vertreter ernennen und dahin senden.


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2007)

ich habs überlebt


----------



## Maggo (20. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich habs überlebt



herzlichen glückwunsch.


----------



## caroka (20. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ganze findet wohl einmal im monat statt. offensichtlich werden ca. 30 mitarbeiter aus knapp 4000 ausgelost, die dann mit dem chefe und ein paar höhrern vorgesetzten frühstücken dürfen.
> ich finde das in der tat zum :kotz:
> besonders toll finde ich, dass ich von den teilnehmern nicht mal einen kenne. und *dann soll man natürlich nur positives sagen*, wenn man ausgefragt wird ...
> 
> und deswegen musste ich heute auf radfahren hierher verzichten, da man da ja etwas besser gekleidet (zumindest als kfm. angestellter) hingehen sollte ...



Dann heb Dich doch von allen ab, indem Du denen mal *Deine* Meinung sagst.


----------



## caroka (20. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich habs überlebt


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann heb Dich doch von allen ab, indem Du denen mal *Deine* Meinung sagst.



besser nicht ...


----------



## Frank (20. April 2007)

Tach Plauscher. Wollte nur mal kurz ein feines Weekend wünschen.

Ich mach auch gleich Dienstschluß. 

Sorry das ich in den letzten Wochen etwas ruhiger war aber es geht derzeit drunter und drüber.


----------



## Maggo (20. April 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Tach Plauscher. Wollte nur mal kurz ein feines Weekend wünschen.
> 
> Ich mach auch gleich Dienstschluß.
> 
> Sorry das ich in den letzten Wochen etwas ruhiger war aber es geht derzeit drunter und drüber.



na hoffentlich isses bald vorüber. evtl sieht man sich dann auch mal "ab hofheim"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2007)

Hat irgendwer Lust/Zeit, heute Nachmittag 'ne Runde durch den T'nus zu knallen?


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer Lust/Zeit, heute Nachmittag 'ne Runde durch den T'nus zu knallen?



gibt sich heute 2 einträge im lmb ab hofheim ...

ich selber fahr auch erst nach 18.00 uhr los, aber eigentlich nur, um in bad homburg was abzuholen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gibt sich heute 2 einträge im lmb ab hofheim  ...



isschh weiss konkret krass is missch der eine aber am falschen Ort und der andere zu spät...

... ich fahre schliesslich direkt ab FFM Richtung Taunus


----------



## fUEL (20. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Morgen um 14 Uhr Hohemark mit SK&RH&fUEL; Wer kommt noch???
> 
> Trailig und schee solls wern, net zu eilisch awwer züschisch.


War ne nette Tour mit Euch, glaub das Versprechen auch eingelöst zu haben.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer Lust/Zeit, heute Nachmittag 'ne Runde durch den T'nus zu knallen?



hab immer noch ein schieberad...toll...paket von kronberg bis schmitten 2 tage...da fahr ich ja mit dem bike schneller


----------



## Maggo (20. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hab immer noch ein schieberad...toll...paket von kronberg bis schmitten 2 tage...da fahr ich ja mit dem bike schneller



ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich auch nicht, warum du das liefern lässt. mir wäre das ganze hin und her mit kohle überweisen und am ende evtl das falsche material geliefert zu bekommen eindeutig langwierig. man will ja fahren und nicht warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> War ne nette Tour mit Euch, glaub das Versprechen auch eingelöst zu haben.



fand ich auch. ich werde jetzt mal bisschen an meinem scheffe rumgraben, dass ich do immer früher gehn darf. ich kanns ja aufarbeiten.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. April 2007)

@Arachne: Wie ist den Deine Planung für morgen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. April 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: Wie ist den Deine Planung für morgen?


Guude wie,
ich antworte mal für Arachne, falls er z.Z. nicht online sein kann:
Morsche so um 8:00 - 8:15 in Ah; is doch für so'n Hubbel-Driver wie disch doch kaan Problem ned oddär ; bis morsche also 

(de Schbass beim Schreibe had isch ebe ned wesche dere Uhrzaid, die is ärnst gemaind ...)


----------



## Maggo (21. April 2007)

ei guude morsche!

ich verabschied mich ma nach mannheim. ich versuch ab und an mal reinzulesen.

@crazy: gerd noch erreicht???


----------



## Arachne (21. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei guude morsche!
> 
> ich verabschied mich ma nach mannheim. ich versuch ab und an mal reinzulesen.
> 
> @crazy: gerd noch erreicht???



Guten Morgen,

viel Spaß! 

Crazy hat mich noch erreicht; spät, aber ja. Zum Glück: haben ihn super gut brauchen können!


----------



## caroka (21. April 2007)

Ah, Du bist schon wach.  

Ich bin gestern ins Bett gefallen und augenblicklich eingeschlafen.  


Edit: Moin


----------



## Arachne (21. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ah, Du bist schon wach.
> 
> Ich bin gestern ins Bett gefallen und augenblicklich eingeschlafen.
> 
> ...



auf, wach is was anderes...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2007)

Moin,
8:00 

mal schauen, ich meld mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2007)

Moin,

tja die senile Bettflucht...

... kommt durchs geregelte Berufsleben. Selbst wenn ich ausschlafen kann, bin ich es spätestens um 08:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> tja die senile Bettflucht...
> 
> ... kommt durchs geregelte Berufsleben. Selbst wenn ich ausschlafen kann, bin ich es spätestens um 08:00 Uhr



geht mir ähnlich ! heute war ich sogar um kurz nach 6 uhr auf den beinen


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2007)

Wach bin ich meist auch um kurz vor sieben, aber Samstags um 8:00 treffen zwecks Umzug, da is mir das Frühstück mit der Familie doch lieber


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2007)

moin moin

@ Uwe: ich hab mitm Gerd ausgemacht das ich um 10:30 bei der neuen Wohnung bin. Wär ja evt auch ne alternative für dich.


----------



## habkeinnick (21. April 2007)

hmm, nun hab ich zwar die teile und auch schon montiert, aber einstellen funktioniert nicht wirklich  wird also nix mit fahren bis montag...was ein glück das das wetter nicht so gut


----------



## fUEL (21. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, nun hab ich zwar die teile und auch schon montiert, aber einstellen funktioniert nicht wirklich  wird also nix mit fahren bis montag...was ein glück das das wetter nicht so gut


 
 Wetter *nicht* gut????


----------



## habkeinnick (21. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wetter *nicht* gut????



war mehr ironisch gemeint...wäre viel lieber auf dem bike irgendwo rund um den feldberg...


----------



## Google (21. April 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hab im Naturfreundehaus eine größere Gruppe wegen des Kuchens angekündigt und 2 Tische reserviert. Die Frau am Telefon fragte nur: " Sie sind doch der, der letzte Woche die Joghurtschnitte gegessen hat ?"   Iiiisch biin bekaaant  

Verinnerlicht Euch bitte, dass wir ne größere Gruppe sind. Damit wir alle auch noch Spass haben, werden wir gemütlich hochzus fahren (Bitte sagen wenns dennoch für den Einen oder anderen zu schnell ist), bevors runter geht, werden wir  uns (kurz) sammeln..........und wenns runter geht bitte die nach vorne, die meinen gerne schneller runter fahren zu wollen und zu können, damits kein Stau gibt. Schneller als ich gehts leider net, weil ich vorne bin und den Weg weisen muß   Lasst genug Platz zum Vordermann  Könnte ganz günstig sein  

Also bis morsche


----------



## caroka (21. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich hab im Naturfreundehaus eine größere Gruppe wegen des Kuchens angekündigt und 2 Tische reserviert. Die Frau am Telefon fragte nur: " Sie sind doch der, der letzte Woche die Joghurtschnitte gegessen hat ?"   Iiiisch biin bekaaant
> 
> ...



Endlich nach 2 Wochen Umzieherei ein Lichtblick.....Kuchen*schleck*.
Langsam hoch kommt gut.  Im Moment kann ich mir nicht vorstellen morgen 'ne Tour zu fahren. Ich freu mich trotzdem auf Euch Räuber. 
So, jetzt leg ich mich erstmal hin. *gähn*


----------



## Maggo (21. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wach bin ich meist auch um kurz vor sieben, aber Samstags um 8:00 treffen zwecks Umzug, da is mir das Frühstück mit der Familie doch lieber



KF!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (21. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> KF!


KF kalter Fisch, Karl-Friedrisch ) Kannsde mir ja mal bei einer nächsten gemeinsamen (hoffentlich bald) Tour erklären.

@ Caro, Arachne, C-R: wg. Morgen: eine gute halbe Stunde (50 km) brauchen wir zum Parkplatz an der B8. Schlage vor, wir treffen uns um 10:00 Uhr am Uhr-Türmchen in Hofheim, damit wir um 10:45 dort sind. Wir sollten dann soweit fertig sein, das wenn die anderen aus Steinheim kommen, wir gleich mitfahren konnen und die  "Steinheimer" nicht noch kalt werden.

@Caro: soll ich Dich abholen ?
Ich bin heute nur noch via Handy zu erreichen: Null ans sibbe fünef 5687150
(ich schau heute nacht nochmal hier rein)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2007)

ei gude wie!

10uhr Türmchen geht klar


----------



## caroka (21. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ..........
> @Caro: soll ich Dich abholen ?
> Ich bin heute nur noch via Handy zu erreichen: Null ans sibbe fünef 5687150
> (ich schau heute nacht nochmal hier rein)



Naa, ich rock mim klaane Schwarze zu Euch ans Tömmsche.


----------



## Arachne (21. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Endlich nach 2 Wochen Umzieherei ein Lichtblick.....Kuchen*schleck*.
> ...



       

@Helfer:


----------



## habkeinnick (21. April 2007)

so schaltung eingestellt


----------



## habkeinnick (21. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Helfer:



dann gratuliere ich dir mal zum erfolgreichen umzug und auf ein gutes einleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2007)

Ich bezweifle zwar das sein Wohnzimmer schon betretbar ist  aber immerhin steht das Bett 
@hkn: selfmade oder haste dir helfen lassen?


----------



## Arachne (21. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> @ Caro, Arachne, C-R: wg. Morgen: eine gute halbe Stunde (50 km) brauchen wir zum Parkplatz an der B8. Schlage vor, wir treffen uns um 10:00 Uhr am Uhr-Türmchen in Hofheim, damit wir um 10:45 dort sind. Wir sollten dann soweit fertig sein, das wenn die anderen aus Steinheim kommen, wir gleich mitfahren konnen und die  "Steinheimer" nicht noch kalt werden.
> ...



Sollte ich nicht da sein, liege ich am Fuß einer Plauschererstbefahrung...  ...und warte darauf, dass jemand mein Rad von mir runter holt... 

Ab gleich total offline.


----------



## habkeinnick (21. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle zwar das sein Wohnzimmer schon betretbar ist  aber immerhin steht das Bett
> @hkn: selfmade oder haste dir helfen lassen?



na was denkste *lach* montiert alles selbst  war ja nicht so ein ding, auch wenn ich die zughülle nicht hätte teilen müssen. aber das hatte ich erst gesehen  als es passiert war. dann hab ich nach anleitung rum gemacht nur irendwie kam da nix raus.

hab ich meinen freund von obendrüber gefragt und der hat sich das angeschaut, gelesen und es dann zusammen mit mir eingestellt bzw. er eingestellt und ich vorne geschaltet. nun funktioniert es eigentlich ganz gut. mal schauen wie es aussieht wenn ich in ner fetten steigung schalten muss...


----------



## habkeinnick (21. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sollte ich nicht da sein, liege ich am Fuß einer Plauschererstbefahrung...  ...und warte darauf, dass jemand mein Rad von mir runter holt...
> 
> Ab gleich total offline.



na dann mal viel spaß gerd ohne I-Net und ne erholsame nach *lach* treibt es morgen nicht zu wild bei den räubern. wird bestimmt lustig werden. hab ja leider nix was mich transportiert organisieren können. 

macht mal einpaar bilder das ich auch was von habe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2007)

meinst du sowas in der Art?


----------



## Google (21. April 2007)

Klasse ! So ein Bild mach ich mir auch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2007)

man sieht sich dann morgen auf den Trails, bis dahin - gute Nacht


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. April 2007)

Guuuuude, 
ich hab mind. en lidder Rode intus 

. 
Hab's gelese; bis morsche am Törmsche.
Guu
           d 
             eee
Nach
achd
Edid: wieso kenne die hier kaine Leerzaische ??


----------



## caroka (22. April 2007)

*Guten Morgen,*

*aufstehen.......* 

Das Wetter ist herrlich. Ich mach mir mal Tee.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2007)

moin moin

@ Carsten: mit der S-bahn gibts paar unstimmigkeiten, die fährt nur alle std. und ist erst um 1018 (bzw 918) in Hofheim  kann man in Hofheim irgendwo ein Auto solange abstellen (kosten- und abschleppfrei) oder wie sollen wir das jetzt managen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> @ Carsten: mit der S-bahn gibts paar unstimmigkeiten, die fährt nur alle std. und ist erst um 1018 (bzw 918) in Hofheim  kann man in Hofheim irgendwo ein Auto solange abstellen (kosten- und abschleppfrei) oder wie sollen wir das jetzt managen?



Klar findest Du einen kostenfreien Parkplatz in Hofheim.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2007)

direkt am Türmchen oder sollte ich mir irgendwo ein Gässchen suchen?


----------



## fUEL (22. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> direkt am Türmchen oder sollte ich mir irgendwo ein Gässchen suchen?


 

Viel Spass Euch zusammen und grüßt die Räuber im Wald


----------



## caroka (22. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> direkt am Türmchen oder sollte ich mir irgendwo ein Gässchen suchen?



Ich kenne die Beschilderung nicht.


----------



## caroka (22. April 2007)

So, jetzt werde ich mein kleines Schwarzes noch sanft ölen und dann geht's los.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2007)

naja, ich find schon was. Fahre dann jetzt los, bis in ca. ner halben std am Türmchen.


----------



## arkonis (22. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> meld dich einfach, dann machen wir nen abholtermin aus. ich geh mal ins bett.
> GN8



Gude, bin wieder hier hab dir eine PM geschickt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2007)

ei gude wie!
frisch geduscht vor nem Stück Kuchen  mal die Bilder betrachten.
Das hier schonmal vorweg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2007)

shit, mein Fotoalbum is voll. Was mach ich jetzt?  Wo muss ich für mehr Speicherplatz anfragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> shit, mein Fotoalbum is voll. Was mach ich jetzt?


----------



## caroka (22. April 2007)

Die Wölfe haben mich platt gemacht. Ich geh ins Bett.

Gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2007)

ich geh auch (auch wenn die mich nicht platt gemacht haben ) - die Bilder sind im Fotoalbum. gn8


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> shit, mein Fotoalbum is voll. Was mach ich jetzt?  Wo muss ich für mehr Speicherplatz anfragen?


siehe PN

Guude an die noch Wachen und die Schäfchenzähler(innen),
Kommentar zum heutigen schönen Tag mach ich mal im Spessart-Fred.
Ansonsten Gute N8.


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. April 2007)

ich hab das aus dem Spessart Fred mal hierhin katapultiert:


wissefux schrieb:


> killerkeks schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Erstär!
> ...



Ei der Maggo war doch (leider) gar ned debei ....
der erdrosseld misch bestimmt demnächst mit seinem poröse Schlauch ...


----------



## habkeinnick (23. April 2007)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. April 2007)

Guten Morgen 

seid Ihr alle noch fertig von gestern? 

@Arachne 
Ich habe meinen roten Klappkorb gefunden.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
hab heut irgendwie schwere beine und das obwohl ich den Nachswchlag von Bruder Björn nicht gefahren bin 

Hab aber auf dem Parkplatz die Plauscher noch ehrenvoll vetreten und noch min. ne halbe Stunden geplauscht. 
Fabienne hat mich, als ich endlich daheim war, mit "das du dich noch heimtraust begrüst"


----------



## arkonis (23. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> "das du dich noch heimtraust begrüst"


....


----------



## arkonis (23. April 2007)

schade im Mai ist aber noch eine Tour oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> schade im Mai ist aber noch eine Tour oder?



Da kann man von ausgehen


----------



## caroka (23. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> schade im Mai ist aber noch eine Tour oder?



Arachne möchte den 12.05. für eine Gegeneinladung vorschlagen, d.h. die Wölfe kämen dann in den Taunus. Aber ich glaube der Ort, wo wir uns treffen, spielt eh keine Rolle. Es wird auf jeden Fall gut.  
Ich beobachte jetzt zusätzlich auch den Spessartfred. Bei denen wird unterwegs nämlich auch mal Kuchen gefuttert.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2007)

Morsche.

Für die nächste Tour sollten wir dann vielleicht einen Kartenvorverkauf in Erwägung ziehen.  

Wenn ich das noch richtig im Ohr habe, dann wäre der 12.05. eine Option.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Arachne möchte den 12.05. für eine Gegeneinladung vorschlagen, d.h. die Wölfe kämen dann in den Taunus. Aber ich glaube der Ort, wo wir uns treffen, spielt eh keine Rolle. Es wird auf jeden Fall gut.
> Ich beobachte jetzt zusätzlich auch den Spessartfred.



Machst du das nicht eh schon die ganze Zeit???


----------



## caroka (23. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Machst du das nicht eh schon die ganze Zeit???



Hier bleibt aber auch nichts unentdeckt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2007)

Gestern vormittag habe ich am Fuchstanz ein Musterbeispiel verantwortungsbewusster Eltern auf Bikes erlebt.

Ich hatte vom Altkönig kommend den Fuchstanz passiert und war auf dem Trail Richtung Westen (Ihr wisst schon, die Verlängerung der Schneise vom Kleinen Feldberg runter, die direkt am Fuchstanz mündet). Ich war noch ein Stück vor dem steinigen Knick des Trails nach rechts, als mir ein Trupp Biker entgegen kamen. Einer der Biker zog mit seinem Bike einen einrädrigen Anhänger mit einem Kleinkind hinter sich her. Damit waren sie offensichtlich den Trail runtergehoppelt.

Ich habe mich auf dem Weg bergauf versucht ganz rechts zu halten, aber der Biker mit dem Kinderanhänger musste sich noch auf meiner rechten Seite bergab an mir vorbei vorbeiquetschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern vormittag habe ich am Fuchstanz ein Musterbeispiel verantwortungsbewusster Eltern auf Bikes erlebt.
> 
> Ich hatte vom Altkönig kommend den Fuchstanz passiert und war auf dem Trail Richtung Westen (Ihr wisst schon, die Verlängerung der Schneise vom Kleinen Feldberg runter, die direkt am Fuchstanz mündet). Ich war noch ein Stück vor dem steinigen Knick des Trails nach rechts, als mir ein Trupp Biker entgegen kamen. Einer der Biker zog mit seinem Bike einen einrädrigen Anhänger mit einem Kleinkind hinter sich her. Damit waren sie offensichtlich den Trail runtergehoppelt.
> 
> Ich habe mich auf dem Weg bergauf versucht ganz rechts zu halten, aber der Biker mit dem Kinderanhänger musste sich noch auf meiner rechten Seite bergab an mir vorbei vorbeiquetschen...


Diesen Trail mit Kinderanhänger?


----------



## caroka (23. April 2007)

@Bruder Jörn

Du liest ja auch bei uns.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Diesen Trail mit Kinderanhänger?



Ohne Witz - Ich dachte ich schau' nicht richtig


----------



## caroka (23. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ohne Witz - Ich dachte ich schau' nicht richtig



Das kann ich mir vorstellen. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2007)

also prinzipiell gibts doch dagegen nix einzuwenden. es gibt sehr gut gefederte anhänger zu kaufen, die auch durchaus singletrailtauglich sind.
wenns dem kleinen hinten drin spaß macht, ist es doch ok.

war gestern auch am fuxtanz (so gegen 15.00 uhr  ) und hab auch welche mit anhänger dort gesehen ...

aber weshalb man sich an einem rechts bikenden auch noch rechts vorbeischaffen muß ist schon merkwürdig ... dann muß ja links von dir ne menge platz gewesen sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also prinzipiell gibts doch dagegen nix einzuwenden. es gibt sehr gut gefederte anhänger zu kaufen, die auch durchaus singletrailtauglich sind.



Ne sorry, da hört der Spass echt auf:

Kann ja sein, dass das Kind gut gefedert sitzt, aber man ist auf solchen Wegen einfach einem erhöhten Risiko ausgesetzt zu stürzen und gefährdet somit nicht nur sich selbst, sondern auch das Kind.

Kinder in Anhängern haben auf solchen Trails nichts zu suchen.

Wenn man sich Kinder anschafft muss man lernen auch Rücksichten nehmen und mal zurückzustecken.

Die brüsten sich wahrscheinlich noch damit, was für tolle Biker sie sind. Kommen da auch mit dem Kinderanhänger locker runter.


----------



## bodo_nimda (23. April 2007)

gude morsche


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

die Spessarttour was sehr schön. Schnell und zügig waren die Pfade, mal was anderes als der Taunus. Bei den Sprügen ist auch noch mein Steuersatz nach vorne gerutscht, was bei einem DH-Bike eigentlich nicht passieren dürfte, ob es am gefährlichen Sessart liegt?

In der Anlage der Track ZIP-gepackt als GPX-Datei. Damit kann sich wer will die Tour über Google-Earth anschauen.

@Crazy-Racer
Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder.

Der 12.5. ist ein guter Termin für das Gegentreffen.


----------



## fUEL (23. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne sorry, da hört der Spass echt auf:
> 
> Kann ja sein, dass das Kind gut gefedert sitzt, aber man ist auf solchen Wegen einfach einem erhöhten Risiko ausgesetzt zu stürzen und gefährdet somit nicht nur sich selbst, sondern auch das Kind.
> 
> ...


Morsche, glaub des Kind saß eher vorn auf dem Sattel. So ein Chaot.


Hab gestern auch so einige nette Mitbürger kennengelernt.
Das schärfste war ein dicker alter Kerl, der mit seinem Auto wenige Meter vom Wintersteinturm auf dem Waldweg peparkt hatte um zu pinkeln und auf beiden Seiten die Türen offen hatte, so dass ich mich entschieden habe statt durch seinen Pissstrahl lieber auf der anderen Seite die Tür im Vorüberfahren zuzumachen, worauf hin der mich anschrie was ich für ein gottverdammter Sonstewas sei. 
Ich hätt echt beinahe vergessen, daß ich in der Dimb bin und dem am liebsten mal schön die Meinung gesagt, sein Auto fotografiert und ihn angezeigt aber das sind die Leute, die der Förster da wohl im Wald will, da kann man einfach nur kapitulieren. 
Fürs Mountainbiken ist da oben fast nix mehr interessant; weil mittlerweile ausser dem Trail vom Turm so ziemlich alles auf die fieseste Tour mit Totholz verblockt  wurde, um den Bikern den Spaß zu nehmen.

Ich fahr da zwar immer noch aber nur auf Pfaden, die ich nicht kommuniziere, damit das da nicht auch noch passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2007)

Wer von den Plauschern hat den Lust in nächster Zeit mal nen Bikepark unsicher zu machen?


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne sorry, da hört der Spass echt auf:
> 
> Kann ja sein, dass das Kind gut gefedert sitzt, aber man ist auf solchen Wegen einfach einem erhöhten Risiko ausgesetzt zu stürzen und gefährdet somit nicht nur sich selbst, sondern auch das Kind.
> 
> ...



na ja, hab ja weder kind, noch hänger noch hab ich die situation als solche gesehen  

kann mir nur vorstellen, dass man auch mit kind und entprechenden hänger solche trails sicher runterkommt, wenn man sich da entsprechend rantastet und mit so einem gespann umgehen kann ...

wahrscheinlich werde ich aber nie dazu kommen, das richtig zu beurteilen. meine freundin hat mir das schon im vorfeld untersagt  , obwohl wir noch weit entfernt von einer solchen situation sind ...
wir haben nämlich mal im wald ein solches gespann einen recht holprigen trail runterkommen sehen. der trail war technisch nicht schwer, aber durch forstfahrzeuge recht hubbelig. das kind hinten drin hat nicht vor freude geschrien.
seitdem hab ich die lizenz von der chefin, mit einem potentiellen eigenen kind ausschließlich breite schotterwege zu befahren


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> seitdem hab ich die lizenz von der chefin, mit einem potentiellen eigenen kind ausschließlich breite schotterwege zu befahren




Na dann fangt mal mit der Produktion an


----------



## caroka (23. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer von den Plauschern hat den Lust in nächster Zeit mal nen Bikepark unsicher zu machen?



*meld*

Der Termin muss halt passen.


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na dann fangt mal mit der Produktion an



jetzt brauch ich meine ganze energie erst mal für die bikesaison


----------



## habkeinnick (23. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer von den Plauschern hat den Lust in nächster Zeit mal nen Bikepark unsicher zu machen?



anschauen würde ich mir das auf jedenfall auch gerne 

hab zum trost das ich nicht mir euch im spessart fahren konnte, den "alptraum" der letzten woche wiederholt *lach*

diesmal ist das schaltwerk dran geblieben und bodo fand den trail runter zum hubbel auch sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich geh auch (auch wenn die mich nicht platt gemacht haben ) - die Bilder sind im Fotoalbum. gn8



nette bilder..


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer von den Plauschern hat den Lust in nächster Zeit mal nen Bikepark unsicher zu machen?


Servus,
da ich gerade erfahren habe das mein Bike (301) da ist, würde ich mal mitkommen.
Aber erst nach unserer Finale Tour.

// Rocky


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na dann fangt mal mit der Produktion an



Naja, andernfalls wäre vielleicht die Diskussion hier interessant 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=273731


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2007)

Winterberg oder Beerfelden?

In Willingen soll die DH-Strecke extrem sein. Ohne vernünftiges DH-Bike kommt da wenig Spaß auf. 

Egal, ich bin dabei, sofern der Termin nach dem 06.05. ist.


----------



## bodo_nimda (23. April 2007)

also winterberg würde ich mir auch gern mal anschauen


----------



## fUEL (23. April 2007)

Wäre dabei, wenn der Termin passt.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2007)

@Rocky : Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, dann steht Finale ja nix mehr im Weg

wg. Bikepark: 
12.05 soll die Wölfe / Plauscher Tour stattfinden

17.05 oder 20.05 wären Termine die demnach infrage kämen, ob Winterberg oder Beerfelden is mir egal. Vielleicht gibts ja jemanden der schon in beiden Parks war und uns bei der Entscheidungsfindung behilflich sein kann.


----------



## bodo_nimda (23. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Rocky : Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, dann steht Finale ja nix mehr im Weg
> 
> wg. Bikepark:
> 12.05 soll die Wölfe / Plauscher Tour stattfinden
> ...




schade am 12.05. bekomme ich besuch ... aber am 17.05 oder 20.05 wäre ich dabei wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, ich denke hkn ist dann auch mitdabei 

wo ist mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache biken


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> wo ist mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache biken



so is richtig


----------



## bodo_nimda (23. April 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=169292&highlight=Beerfelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2007)

Hier die andere Alternative. Dürfte ggü. Beerfelden etwas anspruchsvoller sein.

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/

Btw. - in Winterberg reicht die 10er-Karte aus. Selbst wenn es optimal läuft, d.h. Start vor Ort gegen 11.00 h, wenig bis keine Pause, keine Wartezeiten am Lift gehen vielleicht 2-3 Abfahrten mehr.

Ab Hanau sind es ca. 160 Km, nach Marburg geht's für 60 km nur über die Landstraße. Gut anderthalb Stunden Anfahrt sind realistisch.


----------



## caroka (23. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Rocky : Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, dann steht Finale ja nix mehr im Weg
> 
> wg. Bikepark:
> 12.05 soll die Wölfe / Plauscher Tour stattfinden
> ...



Vom 17.-27.05. bin ich am Gardasee.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2007)

Diesem Bikepark würde ich auf jeden Fall den Vorzug geben.

Habt ihr schon Touren geplant? Was wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## caroka (23. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Diesem Bikepark würde ich auf jeden Fall den Vorzug geben.
> 
> Habt ihr schon Touren geplant? Was wollt ihr fahren?



Habe schon gebucht.  
Einer der Mitfahrer hat dort Bekannte die sich sehr gut auskennen. Ich fahr eben einfach hinterher.  
Allerdings möchte ich nicht allzu anspruchsvoll fahren. Der See will ja auch genutzt werden.


----------



## fUEL (23. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Rocky : Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, dann steht Finale ja nix mehr im Weg
> 
> wg. Bikepark:
> 12.05 soll die Wölfe / Plauscher Tour stattfinden
> ...


 

Könnt ihr denn nicht mal ein wenig langfristiger planen????  
12. 5 . bin ich in der Toscana mit GC
am 17.5., dem Feiertag natürlich auch noch, am 20.5. ist in Bad Homburg Weinfest und in der Kombi verkaufsoffener Sonntag d.h. ich komme wegen diesem Arbeitstag am Samstag schon zurück, damit ich mich wieder heimisch fühle 

1.bis 6.6. bin ich Cinque Terre mit GC, 10.6. ist 24 Stunden in Hohenfels; 7. bis 12 July bin ich in den Dolomiten. 

Vllt findet sich ja ein Termin , wo wir zusammen fahren können.
Sind Wochentage vielleicht  besser?  Evtl. wäre wohl Montag /Dienstag nicht so voll wie am Wochenende. Für die Familienväter u. U auch besser als jeden Sontag weg zu sein


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 1.bis 6.6. bin ich Cinque Terre mit GC, 10.6. ist 24 Stunden in Hohenfels; 7. bis 12 July bin ich in den Dolomiten.



So ein Zufall , vom 8 -20 Juli bin ich auch in den Dolomiten  

Betreff Bikepark: Es wird sich schon ein gemeinsamer Termin finden, wenn nicht beim erstenmal dann bei unserem zweiten Besuch. Ich weis ja auch gar nicht ob ich wirklich solange warten kann, bin halt ein sehr ungeduldiger Mensch 

Ich will North Shores fahren, jetzt sofort.
Da werd ich mich jetzt halt nochmal mit den Baumstämmen am Langner Waldsee vergnügen. Da kann man, wenn mans kann, fast nen km auf Baumstämmen am Stück fahren. Ich kanns noch nicht, aber bald kann ichs


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2007)

Haben wir dir nicht gestern am Klappermühlchen ausreichend Zeit zum Northshoresurfen gegeben? 

Gut, der gemeine Wandersmann umschreibt es mit Brücke , aber wenn wir Biketouren besser vermarkten wollen, dann muss man sich der modernen Sprache bemächtigen.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Haben wir dir nicht gestern am Klappermühlchen ausreichend Zeit zum Northshoresurfen gegeben?
> 
> Gut, der gemeine Wandersmann umschreibt es mit Brücke , aber wenn wir Biketouren besser vermarkten wollen, dann muss man sich der modernen Sprache bemächtigen.




Doch, doch, da war ja auch noch ein Berg am Klappermühlchen an dem Uphill und Downhill geübt werden konnte, einige haben sogar Ihre Fallinie kennengelernt. Is ja zum Glück nix passiert  
Alles in allem war das gestern eine sehr lehrreiche Tour, da is es doch mehr als verständlich das ich das Gelernte nun im Bikepark vertiefen will 

Kann es sein das wir gestern vergessen haben unseren selbstgebauten Bikepark wieder in die ursprüngliche Form zu versetzen, hoffentlich gibt das keinen Ärger, man will da ja nochmal hin


----------



## Tech3 (23. April 2007)

12. Mai hört sich gut an   Da hab ich meine Prüfung so gut wie hinter mir..zumindest die Theorie 

Freu mich schon drauf wenn mein Bike wieder versucht mich abzuwerfen

Gruß vom Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2007)

Ihr ward so schnell weg, man hatte den Eindruck, ihr wollt euch vor der Verantwortung drücken.

Selbstverständlich haben wir hinter euch aufgeräumt und auch die ausgerissenen Blumen wieder eingepflanzt.  

Wenn dich das schlechte Gewissen plagt, so eine Kuchenplatte für die Allgemeinheit erleichtert ungemein.


----------



## Google (23. April 2007)

Tach auch  

Hab ich 12.05. Wölfe/Plauschertour gehört    Ich wär dabei bei den Taunustrails  

@[email protected] Konnt ich mir bisher nicht vorstellen. Aber die Hüpperei gestern hat mir írschendwie gefallen   

Ich halt mich auf dem Laufenden bei Euch, auch wenn ich gerade 3 Seiten lesen mußte  

Grüße

Google

Edit: @[email protected] Da is es nochmal ne Nummer steiler !Also hau in die Pedalen !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. April 2007)

ei gude wie
bei einem gewissen Bild von gestern habe ich mich insg. aufs Torque gewünscht 
Bikepark klingt gut, können wir damit noch bis ende Mai warten? Will kein Bike leihen müssen.
Ich finde das meine Beine erstaunlich weniger müde sind heute, trotz der Schleife am Ende. Nur mein Knie meldet sich deutlich mehr als erwartet 
Morgen abend muss es wieder fit sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. April 2007)

Falls es jemanden interessiert


----------



## Tech3 (23. April 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ....
> Grüße
> 
> Google
> ...



Mensch mach mir doch keine Angst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. April 2007)

@ killerkeks: in dem Bikepark darfst du mit deinem Rad vermutlich eh nicht auf die Strecke. Ohne das gehässig zu meinen, aber ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das man da nur mit offensichtlich geeignetem Material fahren darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ killerkeks: in dem Bikepark darfst du mit deinem Rad vermutlich eh nicht auf die Strecke. Ohne das gehässig zu meinen, aber ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das man da nur mit offensichtlich geeignetem Material fahren darf.



Dann darf ich auch nicht?   Aber ich würde mir eh ein Bike leihen wollen.


----------



## Google (23. April 2007)

@[email protected] Ich meinte jetzt eher den Taunus  Mußt halt ein bisserl  regelmässiger bis dahin fahren wenn Du Dich nicht quälen willst. Wie gesagt, reicht in Deinem Alter völlig aus ...Junger Kerl halt   Aber Du quälst Dich ja gerne haste gesagt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2007)

Mit 'nem HT ist das im Park kein Vergnügen. Leih dir lieber eins mit ordentlich Federweg.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. April 2007)

achso, vom Taunus war die Rede. Nuja, wenn mans auf den Trails etwas langsamer angehen lässt kommt man auch mit nem Starrbike gut unten an. Ist halt die Frage wann und was die Handgelenke dazu meinen


----------



## caroka (23. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> .......
> Nur mein Knie meldet sich deutlich mehr als erwartet
> Morgen abend muss es wieder fit sein.



Kann es sein, dass Dein Sattel zu weit hinten ist?

Warum versuche ich Dir zu helfen? ........mich bei 'nem kleinen Rennen mit einem Bein tretend zu überholen......*pahh!!!!!!*


----------



## habkeinnick (23. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Dein Sattel zu weit hinten ist?
> 
> Warum versuche ich Dir zu helfen? ........mich bei 'nem kleinen Rennen mit einem Bein tretend zu überholen......*pahh!!!!!!*




*lachweg* hat CR es wahr gemacht? darüber hatten wir schon mal geredet  er ist halt ein unikat


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2007)

CR: Das hast Du doch nicht wirklich gemacht? So wie ich das verstanden hab, hast Du mit Caro ein Rennen gefahren und Du hast nur ein Bein benutzt  

So was macht man nicht, schon gar nicht bei Frauen!


----------



## caroka (23. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lachweg* hat CR es wahr gemacht? darüber hatten wir schon mal geredet  er ist halt ein unikat



Auch noch mit Ankündigung.


----------



## Tech3 (23. April 2007)

Uff ihr kommt auf Ideen -  mit dem Starrbike in den Bikepark  

Ne danke erste mal net.
Aber für den Taunus werd ich noch trainieren und wie gesacht nach der Prüfung sowieso
//EDIT
Und wenn mein Neues da ist *love*


----------



## Maggo (24. April 2007)

so, guten morgen. ich freu mich schon wieder auf zuhause. umts ist teilweise ne katastrophe und mein firmennotebook steigt ab und an für nen tag oder so aus und lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten ich les heut abend wenn alles gut geht nochmal rein.

@cr: hast du schomla was von anstand gehört??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, guten morgen. ich freu mich schon wieder auf zuhause. umts ist teilweise ne katastrophe und mein firmennotebook steigt ab und an für nen tag oder so aus und lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten ich les heut abend wenn alles gut geht nochmal rein.
> 
> @cr: hast du schomla was von anstand gehört??????




Moin Maggo,
wie ist es so in Berlin?


----------



## Maggo (24. April 2007)

nicht berlin, mannheim. iss auch toll nur nicht ganz so groß. die kollegen sind klasse die arbeit macht (endlich mal wieder )spass und das essen ist auch gut. danke der nachfrage, ich wäre glaub ich trotzdem lieber aufm trail.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nicht berlin, mannheim. iss auch toll nur nicht ganz so groß. die kollegen sind klasse die arbeit macht (endlich mal wieder )spass und das essen ist auch gut. danke der nachfrage, ich wäre glaub ich trotzdem lieber aufm trail.



Oje, da hab ich ja wieder mal das Fettnäppchen gefunden. Mannheim also, hattest Du ja auch gesagt


----------



## Maggo (24. April 2007)

passt schon.  mir geht es hier echt gut, die a***** macht seit langem mal wieder richtig spaß und das ergebnis kann sich shen lassen. mal schaun, vielleicht mach ich mal ein bild. ich glaube sowas sollte ich öfter tun, büro iss offensichtlich nicht mein ding.


----------



## fUEL (24. April 2007)

Moin moin, 

Wer hat den am Donnerstag Lust und Zeit der Trailfreuden zu frönen??

Bei reger Beteiligung grösserer Spaß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Wer hat den am Donnerstag Lust und Zeit der Tailfreuden zu frönen



Ähmm, Räusper...

Kleine Frage: Was was verstehst Du unter *Tail*freuden. Etwas frei übersetzt, fallen mir da eigentlich nur Sachen ein, die nicht Jugendfrei sind, vor allen Dingen bei reger Beteiligung


----------



## fUEL (24. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ähmm, Räusper...
> 
> Kleine Frage: Was was verstehst Du unter *Tail*freuden. Etwas frei übersetzt, fallen mir da eigentlich nur Sachen ein, die nicht Jugendfrei sind, vor allen Dingen bei reger Beteiligung


 
Sorry,
zeig doch mal bitte ein bild vom neuen Bike
Gruß Frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Wer hat den am Donnerstag Lust und Zeit der Trailfreuden zu frönen??
> 
> Bei reger Beteiligung grösserer Spaß


Lust ja. Ob ich Zeit und ein funktionierendes Hinterrad haben werde, weiß ich erst Mittwoch abends. Melde mich dann hier!
Hab übrigens am Samstag mit unserer GC-Gruppe den Trail am kleinen Zacken befahren und siehe da, die Linie rechts am Baum vorbei geht wirklich besser und ich bin endlich komplett durch gekommen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... zeig doch mal bitte ein bild vom neuen Bike...



Du meinst das Helius CC

Mach' ich, sobald ich es zusammengeschraubt habe 

Der Rahmen sollte eigentlich heute, spätestens aber morgen bei mir eintreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (24. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst das Helius CC
> 
> Mach' ich, sobald ich es zusammengeschraubt habe
> 
> Der Rahmen sollte eigentlich heute, spätestens aber morgen bei mir eintreffen.


Wenn Sich da mal einer freuen kann.... Nicolai ist einfach smoovy
Kann Dir ja mal Updates meiner Nicolais fotografieren. 

Mein Rohloff klapp cc hobel wird am Donnerstag wohl mal wieder gequält werden - muss vorher aber noch mal prüfen ob das Problem mit den stets Rohloff gefetteten Bremsteilen nun endgültig vom Tisch ist.

hab das gerade erst wieder alles auseinandergehabt und die Bremsbeläge mal wieder weggeworfen. Glaub da muss ich mal von Dir ein Auge drauf werfen lassen, als Ober- Rohloffer vom Taunushang.

Mein kleines Springteilchen wird wohl auch demnächst fertig werden. 

RM flow dj skull mit Deemax und ratzfatzkram dran
Kan also Deine Vorfreude gewissermassen teilen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2007)

Habe gerade mit zu Hause telefoniert. Der Rahmen ist heute angekommen  





fUEL schrieb:


> ... muss vorher aber noch mal prüfen ob das Problem mit den stets Rohloff gefetteten Bremsteilen nun endgültig vom Tisch ist ...



Vielleicht muss Deine Speedhub doch mal neu gedichtet werden. Wo kommt denn das Öl raus?


----------



## fUEL (24. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit zu Hause telefoniert. Der Rahmen ist heute angekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Erst mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Rahmen.!!!!!!! Spaß wirst de damit haben nach Belieben.

Das ist eher Fett, was bei Hitze über Kapilarität krabbelt und zwar kommt es aus der kleinen Blackbox, die die Schaltimpulse überträgt und schafft sich dann über Ausfallende etc bis zur Bremse. Aus dem hohlgebohrten Bolzen kommt auch immer Fett (grau ) raus, wenn das Teil offen ist. 
Hatte ich letztes Jahr auf Alpencross das erste Mal festgestellt..........
Am Simplonpass alles total entfettet und neue Beläge rein - dann ging es ne Weile. 

Danach war die Kiste noch mal bei Kalle wegen der Zugumverlegung, da die Zugverlegung auf dem Oberrohr einfach nur sch.. war und man sich dauernd die Hosen verrissen hat an den Schweinehaken.
Jetzt läuft der Bremszug über das Tretlager nach hinten und beim Zusammenklappen muss man nun den Zug auch nicht mehr aushängen.

Immer, wen das Teil mal 1 bis 2 Wochen ungefahren rum steht stell ich das fest. Muss aber zugeben, daß die Räder an Ihrem Standort Sonnenlicht ausgesetzt sind und der Raum sich aufheizt im Sommer.

Vielleicht sollte ich mal bei Nicolausi anrufen und ein paar blöde Fragen dazu stellen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Aus dem hohlgebohrten Bolzen kommt auch immer Fett (grau ) raus, wenn das Teil offen ist.



Das graue Fett ist das Ganzjahresöl in der Nabe.

Die Speedhub schwitzt normalerweise gelegentlich etwas Öl über die Hohlachse aus. Wenn es in einem Umfang aus der Nabe austritt, dass es bis auf die Bremsen verlangt ist das nicht normal. 

Nicolai kann Dir da wirklich nicht weiterhelfen.

Schick' die Nabe zum Abdichten an Rohloff. Das ist in der Regel innerhalb von einer Woche erledigt. Du kannst das komplette Laufrad mit Reifen einschicken.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. April 2007)

ei gude wie!

ihr versteht das alle flasch, mein Linker Fuss wollte sich verkrampfen also hab ich halt ohne selbigen weitergetreten 

@ Caro: das liegt nicht an der Sattelposition, eher an der Kollidierung von Knie und Schalthebel  ist heut aber schon wieder halb so wild


----------



## caroka (24. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> ihr versteht das alle flasch, mein Linker Fuss wollte sich verkrampfen also hab ich halt ohne selbigen weitergetreten
> 
> @ Caro: das liegt nicht an der Sattelposition, eher an der Kollidierung von Knie und Schalthebel  ist heut aber schon wieder halb so wild



Das wird ja immer schlimmer. Krämpfe hat er auch noch gehabt.   
Trotzdem freut es mich, dass es Deinem Knie wieder besser geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer schlimmer. Krämpfe hat er auch noch gehabt.



ich will mich doch nur rausreden, nichtmal die Spur eines Krampfes, nur gegen Ende bissi müd gewesen. Ich hab mich doch vorher lang genug erholen können. 
Dafür hatte ich ja auch clicks und du nicht.


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2007)

@fuel im besonderen als multi-nicolai-fahrer
@all, wahltho mal ausgenommen  

habe an meinem nicolai jetzt innerhalb eines jahres das zweite neue tretlager. die alten waren durch wassereintritt übers sitzrohr wohl gut angerostet ...
hibike empfahl mir, ein gedichtetes lager beim nächsten mal zu nehmen.

wahltho empfiehlt, ein loch unten in den rahmen zu bohren, damit das wasser wieder auslaufen kann.

habt ihr auch derartige probleme mit lagern oder habt ihr gar serienmäßig ein loch unterm tretlager im rahmen ?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2007)

Hab kein Nicolai, aber das Loch gibts bei meinem Bike


----------



## caroka (24. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich will mich doch nur rausreden, nichtmal die Spur eines Krampfes, nur gegen Ende bissi müd gewesen. Ich hab mich doch vorher lang genug erholen können.
> Dafür hatte ich ja auch clicks und du nicht.



War doch nur en Spass.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> habt ihr auch derartige probleme mit lagern oder habt ihr gar serienmäßig ein loch unterm tretlager im rahmen ?


Ich hab zwar auch ein Loch im Tretlager, allerdings steckt da die Schraube drin, die die Zugumlenkung fest hält. Wasser am Tretlager hab ich nur selten, wenn ich da rein schaue. Die großen Hollowtech II-Lager sind da aber auch weniger anfällig, als die Patronenlager. Bei dem nassen Winter ist der Lagerverschleiß aber leider normal. Hab ich an Nabe und Hinterbau gemerkt.


----------



## caroka (24. April 2007)

Wir hatten uns im Winter ja das ein oder andere Rennen vorgenommen. 

Welcher Plauscher fährt denn in Schotten?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Welcher Plauscher fährt denn in Schotten?


Weiß ja nicht, welche Kriterien man erfüllen muß, um Plauscher zu sein oder eben nicht, aber ich fahr da und vom Kilian weiß ich´s auch noch. Der Fux kneift dafür!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. April 2007)

Lugga kneift auch


----------



## fUEL (24. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @fuel im besonderen als multi-nicolai-fahrer
> @all, wahltho mal ausgenommen
> 
> habe an meinem nicolai jetzt innerhalb eines jahres das zweite neue tretlager. die alten waren durch wassereintritt übers sitzrohr wohl gut angerostet ...
> ...


So Probleme hab ich keine gehabt bislang, nehm aber ab und an die Sattelstütze raus, damit die Reste verdunsten können. 
Wenn ich lange im Nassen unterewegs war dreh ich auch mal um ist aber selten was am rauslaufen gewesen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. April 2007)

ei gude wie!

bin ausm Studio zurück, der Leistungstest war irgendwie nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt hatte - 18minuten aufm Ergo und alle 30min mehr Watts zum Widerstand. Nuja, 146watt hätte ich bei nem bestimmten Puls bringen müssen, 230watt sinds gewesen  Körperfett von bissi über 13% lässt sich auch sehen und auch sonst sind die (Kraft-) werte sehr gut, nur leider falsch verteilt und die Koordination ist auch nicht so das wahre (muss mehr auf Baumstämmen fahren ). Aber das wird schon, 2-3x die Woche für 1- 1,5std meint der Kerl da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2007)

So, das Erste was ich mit meinem neuen Helius CC Rahmen heute abend gemacht habe (natürlich erst nach dem Auspacken  ):

Angekörnt, scharfer 3mm Bohrer, ein Tropfen Schneidöl und fertig ist das Loch! 

P.S: Der Tipp ist übrigens originär nicht von mir, sondern vom Bikemech meines Vertrauens (Zweiradmechanikermeister), der leider (aus seiner Sicht) werkstattmässig sehr wenig an mir verdient, weil ich i.d.R. alles selber schraube 

Hinweis: Nachahmung erfolgt natürlich auf eigene Verantwortung


----------



## caroka (25. April 2007)

Bin gestern aus'm Netz rausgekickt worden und jetzt läuft alles noch langsamer als sonst. 
Sorry, Guten Morgen.


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, das Erste was ich mit meinem neuen Helius CC Rahmen heute abend gemacht habe (natürlich erst nach dem Auspacken  ):
> 
> Angekörnt, scharfer 3mm Bohrer, ein Tropfen Schneidöl und fertig ist das Loch!
> 
> ...



man verschafft sich damit natürlich noch so nebenbei einen nicht zu unterschätzenden gewichtsvorteil ...

ich denk noch mal ne weile drüber nach.

komisch bei mir finde ich nur, dass ich

a) gar net soviel diesen winter oder überhaupt bei schlechtem wetter gefahren bin
b) ich überhaupt selten wasser an bike ranlasse
c) mein a*****-bike deutlich mehr nässe ausgesetzt ist und auch kein loch im rahmen hat. möglicherweise hat es kein patroneninnenlager, da shimano deore-kurbel ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Die großen Hollowtech II-Lager sind da aber auch weniger anfällig, als die Patronenlager...



Leider verhält es sich genau umgekehrt. Die neuen Innenlager mit aussenliegenden Lagern sollten eigentlich stabiler und haltbarer sein, als die herkömmlichen (Patronen-)lager (grösserer Abstand zwischen den Lagern, grössere Lager an sich).

Die aussenliegenden Lager sind aber wesentlich anfälliger gegen Wasser- und Schmutzeinbruch. Diese Erfahrungen mussten schon viele Biker und Shops machen.

Ich leider auch: An meinem Helius FR war das gute Race Face Innenlager nach ca. 2.500km/2 Monaten durch einen Wasser-Schmutzeinbruch völlig hin.

Bei Patronenlagern war bei mir hingegen immer "Einbauen und Vergessen" angesagt.

Ich fahre jetzt ein Acros-Lager, weil die von hinsichtlich der Dichtung der Lager besser sein sollen. Zudem habe ich bei der Montage zwischen Lager und Plastikabdeckung eine Fettpackung aufgebracht...

... und ich habe natürlich sicherheitshalber das kleine Loch im Tretlagergehäuse


----------



## fUEL (25. April 2007)

Moin, schwarzer cc rohloff rahmen zeugt von gutem Geschmack. 
Welche Farbe Decals hast Du denn da drauf???

P.s. Hab heut mein flow auf die Deemax gestellt gesehen; kommt gut und wird bestimmt superfett in Singlespeed.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. April 2007)

moin die plauscher...muss mal wieder ne zwangspause machen  hab ne entzündung in der rechten waade und muss antibiotika futtern. hoffe das der doc am freitag sagt ich samstag oder so fahren kann.

euch viel spaß beim biken.

@fuel - deemax die mavic felgen in gelb?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin, schwarzer cc rohloff rahmen zeugt von gutem Geschmack. Welche Farbe Decals hast Du denn da drauf???



Mahlzeit,

für mich kommt eigentlich nur schwarz in Frage

Die Decals sind sowohl bei meinem FR als auch beim CC in Silber (Standard).

Meine Frau hat an ihrem Argon RoCC (ebenfalls schwarz  ) Chrom Decals, sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, wird aber irgendwann wahrscheinlich getauscht gegen Silber.

P.S: Ausnahme: Der Argon RoCC in rot, so wie er bei EBay im Sofortkauf angeboten wird, sieht aber auch ganz stylish aus


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> P.S: Ausnahme: Der Argon RoCC in rot, so wie er bei EBay im Sofortkauf angeboten wird, sieht aber auch ganz stylish aus



einspruch  ! gelb sieht ja wohl auch geil aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> einspruch  ! gelb sieht ja wohl auch geil aus



Aber nur mit einer (schwarzen) Rohloff, weil dann die Farbe zur Banderole passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (25. April 2007)

Hab an meinem Ccrohloffklapprad Chrom mit Silber Schattendekor und am FR schwarz matt.
Kawagrün sieht auch geil aus für nen Nicolairahmen. dazu neonpink Decals - aber bitte nur für Hardtails.
Camouflage tankgirl ist auch megageil. - bitte ohne Decals, nur mit nem N



@ hkn ja die gelben deemax mit geschraubter Hinterachse für horizontales Ausfallende und Singlespeed. Das Teil fühlt sich auch irgendwie recht leicht an so ohne Bremse und ohne Kurbel.
Wird aber auch net so viel mehr sein mit louise FR 160 und vorne 180 und ner 1 kg Kubel. 

Freu mich auf den ersten Testlauf.


----------



## fUEL (25. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber nur mit einer (schwarzen) Rohloff, weil dann die Farbe zur Banderole passt


Wir mögen doch Zitronenfalter !!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Camouflage tankgirl ist auch megageil. - bitte ohne Decals, nur mit nem N



Stimmt, Camouflage ist auch noch g*** 

Da wurde letztens auf EBay mal ein CC-Rahmen in Small mit FR Hinterbau in Camouflage versteigert. Hatte aus Jux und Dollerei mal darauf geboten  und dann zum Ende der Auktion doch ziemlich Muffe den Rahmen tatsächlich auch zu kriegen  Wusste nämlich gar nicht so recht wofür ich ihn hätte brauchen können. Wurde dann aber zum Glück doch noch überboten  ...

... oder doch eher


----------



## caroka (25. April 2007)

Hi Arachne,

Dein Handy geht nicht.  Ruf mich mal an oder hast Du noch kein Telefon?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi Arachne,
> 
> Dein Handy geht nicht.  Ruf mich mal an oder hast Du noch kein Telefon?



Gerd wohnt anscheinend in einem Funkloch. Musste ich am Montag abend auch feststellen, als ich versucht habe, ihn wegen der H'heim-Tour zu erreichen. Da war er auch noch Off-line. Insofern ist zu vermuten, dass sein Festnetzanschluss noch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## caroka (25. April 2007)

Habe Ihn gerade in seiner alten Wohnung erwischt. Er hat noch keinen Festnetzanschluß in der Neuen. 
Für den 12.05. ist ein Eintrag im lmb gemacht. Da machen wir mit den Wölfen den Taunus unsicher.  Arachne macht 'ne schöne trailige Tour. 


*Gerd vergeß den Einkehrschwung nicht.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. April 2007)

Der ist für ein gutes Gelingen der Tour Grundvoraussetzung. 

Ich hoffe, im Taunus gibt's 'ne vernünftige Hütteninfrastruktur. Wenn dann noch ein Bikepark vor der Tür ist, kann nicht's mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## Arachne (25. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der ist für ein gutes Gelingen der Tour Grundvoraussetzung.
> 
> Ich hoffe, im Taunus gibt's 'ne vernünftige Hütteninfrastruktur. Wenn dann noch ein Bikepark vor der Tür ist, kann nicht's mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## fUEL (25. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der ist für ein gutes Gelingen der Tour Grundvoraussetzung.
> 
> Ich hoffe, im Taunus gibt's 'ne vernünftige Hütteninfrastruktur. Wenn dann noch ein Bikepark vor der Tür ist, kann nicht's mehr schiefgehen.


 
Ne kleine Bmx Strecke in Kelkheim liesse sich verbinden.
Leider kan ich nicht dabei sein( schon wieder nicht) 

----das könnt schon Vorsatz sein


----------



## Arachne (25. April 2007)

@all: Was haltet ihr für die Tour am 12.5. von: Marmorstein, Saalburg, Roßkopf, Sandplacken, Feldi, X-Trail, Rotes Kreuz Trail (teilw.), Fuxi (Einkehr), Alder (nur Hang), schw. Balken, Viktoria, Klinik? (36km, 911Hm) Wäre je nach Vorwärtskommen ad hoc erweiterbar (z.B. Eselseck, Romberg, alte Rodelbahn, Reichenbachtal)


----------



## habkeinnick (25. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all: Was haltet ihr für die Tour am 12.5. von: Marmorstein, Saalburg, Roßkopf, Sandplacken, Feldi, X-Trail, Rotes Kreuz Trail (teilw.), Fuxi (Einkehr), Alder (nur Hang), schw. Balken, Viktoria, Klinik? (36km, 911Hm) Wäre je nach Vorwärtskommen ad hoc erweiterbar (z.B. Eselseck, Romberg, alte Rodelbahn, Reichenbachtal)



ist das auch für mich? hast ja gemerkt das ich nicht so fit bin wie ihr...wie hoch ist denn das leistungsniveau?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. April 2007)

Marmorkuchen wär mir lieber. 

Ansonsten steht dir die Wahl der Strecke frei, Hauptsache es geht in ansprechender Weise den Hang wieder runter.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all: Was haltet ihr für die Tour am 12.5. von: Marmorstein, Saalburg, Roßkopf, Sandplacken, Feldi, X-Trail, Rotes Kreuz Trail (teilw.), Fuxi (Einkehr), Alder (nur Hang), schw. Balken, Viktoria, Klinik? (36km, 911Hm) Wäre je nach Vorwärtskommen ad hoc erweiterbar (z.B. Eselseck, Romberg, alte Rodelbahn, Reichenbachtal)



Tour ist prächtig  
Aber warum nicht am SO


----------



## bodo_nimda (25. April 2007)

sonntag würde ich auch besser finden


----------



## bodo_nimda (25. April 2007)

ach hallöchen zusammen


----------



## bodo_nimda (25. April 2007)

ach und wirklich fit bin ich auch nicht  *duck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (25. April 2007)

Hab ich nicht aufgepasst oder hat nun bislang noch niemand für morgen Interesse an der Trai*lt*our?

Wenn keiner kann oder will werd ich wohl Rennrad fahren - kann ja nix schaden und wenn ich von der Strasse die Schn.... voll hab kann ich immer noch mal im Wald verschwinden. 

Also, wenn dan bitte heute melden, da ich sonst den Renner mit ins Geschäft nehme!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht aufgepasst oder hat nun bislang noch niemand für morgen Interesse an der Trai*lt*our?
> 
> Wenn keiner kann oder will werd ich wohl Rennrad fahren - kann ja nix schaden und wenn ich von der Strasse die Schn.... voll hab kann ich immer noch mal im Wald verschwinden.
> 
> Also, wenn dan bitte heute melden, da ich sonst den Renner mit ins Geschäft nehme!!!



Kann morgen leider nicht


----------



## bodo_nimda (25. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Kann morgen leider nicht




ich auch nicht ...


----------



## Arachne (25. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist das auch für mich? hast ja gemerkt das ich nicht so fit bin wie ihr...wie hoch ist denn das leistungsniveau?



Ja, schaffst Du!  

un nu wieder offline...


----------



## Google (25. April 2007)

Grüße allerseits

Ich bin dabei, bei der Plauscher/Wölfe Tour. Die Streckenführung ist mir auch egal. Hauptsache es geht trailig runter und es gibt einen EINKEHRSCHWUNG  

Ihr und der Arachne macht das schon  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lucafabian (25. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all: Was haltet ihr für die Tour am 12.5. von: Marmorstein, Saalburg, Roßkopf, Sandplacken, Feldi, X-Trail, Rotes Kreuz Trail (teilw.), Fuxi (Einkehr), Alder (nur Hang), schw. Balken, Viktoria, Klinik? (36km, 911Hm) Wäre je nach Vorwärtskommen ad hoc erweiterbar (z.B. Eselseck, Romberg, alte Rodelbahn, Reichenbachtal)



 Ich bin dagegen!

Is alles O.K. aber wenns genügend Leute sind, würde ich am Alden eine Teilung der Gruppe vorschlagen. 

Gruppe 1 nur Hang
Gruppe 2 übern Hubbel (der Weg ist sehr anspruchsvoll) 

Treffpunkt wäre dann entweder am schwarzen Balken oder am Ende des Vic. Trails oder Hohmark. Bei den Wölfen gibts ja auch einige die gerne anspruchsvolle Trails fahren, wir können Ihnen doch nicht das schönste Stück vorenthalten 

Außerdem macht der schwarze Balken wie auch der Vicoria Trail mit nicht zu großer Gruppe am meisten Spaß  
Ganz ohne Eigennutz würde ich vorschlagen die zweite Gruppe zu führen


----------



## caroka (25. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin dagegen!
> 
> Is alles O.K. aber wenns genügend Leute sind, würde ich am Alden eine Teilung der Gruppe vorschlagen.
> 
> ...



Hubbel würde ich bei solch einer Tour auslassen. Da braucht man eine Ritterrüstung. Alles andere ist verantwortungslos.


----------



## caroka (25. April 2007)

Keinem ist aufgefallen, dass der Bodo die 22K geknackt hat.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hubbel würde ich bei solch einer Tour auslassen. Da braucht man eine Ritterrüstung. Alles andere ist verantwortungslos.



Man muß Ihn ja nicht fahren, der Weg davor und dahinter ist ja das schöne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. April 2007)

Ihr schreibt über diesen komischen Hubbel, als ob's Jaws auf Maui, die Mausefalle auf der Streif oder der Dalco am Lago wäre. Langsam werde ich doch neugierig.

Aber die Strecke ist eine Sache, nicht unerwähnenswert sollte die Kuchenlogistik sein. [hinweis_54687459] Caro hat in unserem Thread was angedeutet ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht aufgepasst oder hat nun bislang noch niemand für morgen Interesse an der Trai*lt*our?
> 
> Wenn keiner kann oder will werd ich wohl Rennrad fahren - kann ja nix schaden und wenn ich von der Strasse die Schn.... voll hab kann ich immer noch mal im Wald verschwinden.
> 
> Also, wenn dan bitte heute melden, da ich sonst den Renner mit ins Geschäft nehme!!!


Wäre zu 90% dabei. Muß zwar morgen früh nochmal ins Geschäft, aber 14 Uhr ließe sich realisieren. Das eben neu eingetroffene Hinterrad   muß doch eingefahren werden!
Wenn du aber lieber Renner fahren willst, dann sag´s ruhig. Dann würde ich von Eppstein aus ein Ründchen drehen und mir morgens keinen Stress machen.




			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Was haltet ihr für die Tour am 12.5. von: Marmorstein, Saalburg, Roßkopf, Sandplacken, Feldi, X-Trail, Rotes Kreuz Trail (teilw.), Fuxi (Einkehr), Alder (nur Hang), schw. Balken, Viktoria, Klinik? (36km, 911Hm) Wäre je nach Vorwärtskommen ad hoc erweiterbar (z.B. Eselseck, Romberg, alte Rodelbahn, Reichenbachtal)


1:1 unsere IG-Tour vom letzten August.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leider verhält es sich genau umgekehrt. Die neuen Innenlager mit aussenliegenden Lagern sollten eigentlich stabiler und haltbarer sein, als die herkömmlichen (Patronen-)lager (grösserer Abstand zwischen den Lagern, grössere Lager an sich).
> 
> Die aussenliegenden Lager sind aber wesentlich anfälliger gegen Wasser- und Schmutzeinbruch. Diese Erfahrungen mussten schon viele Biker und Shops machen.
> 
> ...


Hab ich genau gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein altes Patronen-Lager an der Spezi-Strongarm hat immer unheimlich geknackt und ging am Ende praktisch gar nicht mehr. Ich hab zwar auch schon einen Satz Race Face-Lager kaputt gefahren, aber das lag am exzessiven Amphi-Biking und an der falschen Montage. Beim Einbau der neuen Lager fiel nämlich auf, daß das Trelgaregehäude nicht sauber gefräst war und sowas können die HTII-Lager gar nicht ab, weil sie dann ständig unter Spannung laufen. Jetzt richtig fräsen lassen und seitdem alles ruhig.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. April 2007)

Ei gude wie!
nennt mich bastler oder einfach nur bequem, aber ich finds ge*l


----------



## Lucafabian (25. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aber die Strecke ist eine Sache, nicht unerwähnenswert sollte die Kuchenlogistik sein. [hinweis_54687459] Caro hat in unserem Thread was angedeutet ...



Am Fuxtanz gibts guten Käsekuchen


----------



## Lucafabian (25. April 2007)

@Cracy: Was ist da auf dem Foto drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. April 2007)

Aaaah, endlich komme se mid de wischdische Sache. So en guude Mattekuche is schon en Anreiz.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt über diesen komischen Hubbel, als ob's Jaws auf Maui, die Mausefalle auf der Streif oder der Dalco am Lago wäre. Langsam werde ich doch neugierig.




Er ist einer der Sehenswürdigkeiten im Taunus


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. April 2007)

Tja, dann wird er am 12.05. wohl Bestandteil der Tour werden. Oder kriege ich den vorenthalten???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Er ist einer der Sehenswürdigkeiten im Taunus


Jetzt schalt aber mal ´nen Gang runter..., der häßliche Steinhaufen ist doch keine Sehenswürdigkeit. Du bist nur absolut süchtig nach dem Ding, wobei ich das echt nicht verstehen kann. Verkauf hier unseren Taunus nicht unter Wert!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. April 2007)

@ Uwe: auf dem Foto ist der iggi in nem Sessel, sieht mans da besser?  wär doch auch was für dich 





An den Rollen wird noch was gemacht, die erste ist schon abgeraucht




so sahs dann aus nachdem es sehr deutlich spürbar wurde (bei voller Fahrt)


----------



## fUEL (25. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Uwe: auf dem Foto ist der iggi in nem Sessel, sieht mans da besser?  wär doch auch was für dich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Moin -Bub . in deinem Alter war ich auch manchmal so; da hat mein Alter Herr dann beliebt zu sagen : nix als scheißßßßßßß im Hirn. ( war und ist  nur nett gemeint)

Übrigens; der Hubbel is mein Weg und ich hab den zu den Plauschern gebracht....         ....... nur weil der übermütige Gerd da mal drübergeieert ist, war das war auf einmal ein Plauscherthema. 
Überlegt bitte genau, wer da rüberfährt, denn dem Gerd sein Unfall war mit "viel -glück" so glimpflich abgegangen.

Sorry, aber das ist wirklich eine gefährliche Stelle und die Art, in der Gerd auf dem Video angefahren ist, war zu beinahe 100 % fahrtechnisch falsch. -und nicht nur die falsche Spur.
Selbst ohne den großen Stein zu verlassen, wäre er gestürzt..........!!!!!

Bei der Gelegenheit: Eine hohe Sattelstütze ist nichts pussyartiges, sondern nur unklug, wenn es eng wird ..........und das sage nicht ich , sondern alle Leute, die von Fahrtechnik ne Ahnung haben............ der Caro ihre Einschätzung ist nicht von Ungefähr so eindeutig, sie hat die bessere Intuition!!!! Wenn es sein muss, daß ihr andere Leute verleitet, da  rüber zu fahren , solltet ihr vorher eine unterschriebenen Haftungsausschluss in der Tasche haben. 

Ich bin kein Schwarzmaler, sonst hätte ich Niemandem von Euch den Weg gezeigt, aber das Eis ist dünn und ich muss es einfach hier anprangern. 
Der Weg dorthin ist für die meissten Biker schon grenzwertig und der Anschliessende bis zum Ringwall auch.

Tut mir den Gefallen und bleibt alle gesund und schätzt Euch richtig ein.


Bitttttttteeeee!!!

Mir liegt an Euch, liebe Plauscherkollegen und auch an den Spessartwölfen.

Gruss Frank


----------



## caroka (25. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> .....
> 1:1 unsere IG-Tour vom letzten August.



Die von Wondermike? 

@Lugga
Fuxtanz ist zu voll für Kuchen. Was haltet Ihr vom Naturfreundehaus? 

@Bruder Jörn
Den Hubbel lernst Du noch früh genug kennen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die von Wondermike?


Genau diese. Ob die Wegeführung identisch ist, wird nur der Gerd wissen, aber zumindest ist die Reihenfolge der angefahrenen Punkte gleich. Wir sind halt an der Saalburg gestartet, aber letztendlich macht das ja nix. Könnt euch dann ja schon mal das Höhenprofil anschauen. ;-)


----------



## caroka (26. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Genau diese. Ob die Wegeführung identisch ist, wird nur der Gerd wissen, aber zumindest ist die Reihenfolge der angefahrenen Punkte gleich. Wir sind halt an der Saalburg gestartet, aber letztendlich macht das ja nix. Könnt euch dann ja schon mal das Höhenprofil anschauen. ;-)



 
@Arachne 
Da bekommst Du doch auch noch irgendwo das Naturfreundehaus unter.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Überlegt bitte genau, wer da rüberfährt, denn dem Gerd sein Unfall war mit "viel -glück" so glimpflich abgegangen.
> ...




das ist schon was wahres dran...der hubbel ändert sich ja auch dauernd, am sonntag waren die steine schon wieder anders als die woche zuvor. es ist wirklich gefährlich und auch ich werde mich weiterhin um den hubbel drücken. leider verleitet die gruppendynamik oft zu unüberlegten sachen.

passt also auf euch auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
macht doch nicht so ein großes Ding aus dem Hubbel, mit gehts um den Weg davor und dahinter.


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. April 2007)

Morschen,
also was die Frage "Mittwoch's AWB oder GC" betrifft, hat mich der Kommentar http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3643469&postcount=2 ein Stück weiter gebracht in meiner Entscheidungsfindung. So coool und doch so elitär ... ich versteh's nicht.
Frohes Schaffen und hohen Wirkungsgrad* wünsch ich Euch heut.



*) ob an der Tastatur oder a*****beitsmäßig überlaß ich Euch


----------



## caroka (26. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> macht doch nicht so ein großes Ding aus dem Hubbel, mit gehts um den Weg davor und dahinter.



Mir geht es darum, dass man den Weg davor und dahinter nur mit Protektoren fahren sollte.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, dass man den Weg davor und dahinter nur mit Protektoren fahren sollte.



Das seh ich nicht so  

Ich hab davor und auch dahinter noch nie, *n o c h  n i e*, irgendein Problem gehabt. Am Hubbel selbst sind Protektoren sicher nicht schlecht wenn aber davor und dahinter Protektoren gebraucht werden, sollten wir immer mit Protektoren fahren. 

Wenn das hier aber solche Wogen schlägt und alle so ein Geschiss dadrum machen machen, werd ich das Thema halt nicht mehr erwähnen  ich will ja keinem auf die Füsse springen.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

@Dr. Faust und AWBler Ihr habt doch nicht auf mich gewartet ? Ich hatte mich doch schon gegen 15:00 ausgetragen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, dass man den Weg davor und dahinter nur mit Protektoren fahren sollte.



Der Meinung von Caroka schliesse ich mich an *duckundwech*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2007)

Locker bleiben. Ich denke, die Locals können die Stelle sehr gut einschätzen. Die "Gäste" werden durch die vielen gegebenen Hinweise auf das Risiko beim befahren dieser Stelle ausreichend gewarnt.

Ich für meinen Teil habe schon sehr viel Unfug beim Biken angestellt. Irgendwann weiss man dann sehr gut, was geht und wo man besser die Finger weglässt. Wenn ich so durch unsere Reihen schaue, dann muss sich sicher keiner mehr etwas beweisen. Was ist also dabei, hinzufahren, sich die Passage(n) anzusehen, zu entscheiden besser abzusteigen und dann bei Kaffee, Kuchen und guter Laune die optimale Linie zu analysieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Locker bleiben. Ich denke, die Locals können die Stelle sehr gut einschätzen. Die "Gäste" werden durch die vielen gegebenen Hinweise auf das Risiko beim befahren dieser Stelle ausreichend gewarnt.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil habe schon sehr viel Unfug beim Biken angestellt. Irgendwann weiss man dann sehr gut, was geht und wo man besser die Finger weglässt. Wenn ich so durch unsere Reihen schaue, dann muss sich sicher keiner mehr etwas beweisen. Was ist also dabei, hinzufahren, sich die Passage(n) anzusehen, zu entscheiden besser abzusteigen und dann bei Kaffee, Kuchen und guter Laune die optimale Linie zu analysieren.




    

dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. April 2007)

@fUEL: Da ich bis jetzt nichts von dirt gehört habe, nehme ich an, du hast dich auf RR eingestellt. Bin dann nicht um 14 Uhr an der Hohemark. Wird zeitlich wahrscheinlich eh eng für mich.
Ich plane dann ´ne Runde ab Eppstein ab etwa 15/16 Uhr ein. Jemand Interesse? Bin allerdings jetzt erst mal offline.

Zum Thema AWB gegen den Rest der Welt: Ich versteh´s nicht..., es sind doch wirklich genug Biker für alle Treffs da und wenn jeder ein seinen Wünschen entsprechendes Angebot findet, dann ist das doch prima. Ich find es zwar nach wie vor schade, daß sich der Termin ständig mit GC überschneidet, aber nicht weil ich Angst hätte, uns würde die Kunden weglaufen, sondern weil ich bei einem anderen Termin auch gern mal beim AWB dabei gewesen wäre. Bei der momentanen Stimmung würd ich mir das aber noch mal überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Zum Thema AWB gegen den Rest der Welt: Ich versteh´s nicht..., es sind doch wirklich genug Biker für alle Treffs da und wenn jeder ein seinen Wünschen entsprechendes Angebot findet, dann ist das doch prima. Ich find es zwar nach wie vor schade, daß sich der Termin ständig mit GC überschneidet, aber nicht weil ich Angst hätte, uns würde die Kunden weglaufen, sondern weil ich bei einem anderen Termin auch gern mal beim AWB dabei gewesen wäre. Bei der momentanen Stimmung würd ich mir das aber noch mal überlegen.



Ich denk nicht das Stimmung beim AWB Biken schlecht ist. Lediglich im Forum scheint man die Diplomatie aussen vor zu lassen oder man ist sich über die Bedeutung der gewählten Worte nicht im klaren.


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2007)

ich weiß net, awb fand gestern statt, war wie immer cool und verdammt elitär  
also was wollt ihr  ist doch alles bestens ...
es haben sich halt beim awb einige leute zusammengefunden, die mehr oder weniger auf einer wellenlänge sind.
es ist wie überall im leben : nicht jeder kommt mit jedem klar. von daher einfach mal ausloten und wenn es leute gibt, mit denen man lieber zusammen ist, dann fährt man eben mit denen.
aber vorverurteilen nur anhand von postings hier im forum sollte man die leute nicht !

@kater : was hindert dich momentan daran, mal mittwochs zu kommen ? gc ist doch erst in 2 wochen mittwochs ...

awb fand übrigens früher im wechsel mal dienstags, mal mittwochs statt. hat sich mittlerweile aber auf mittwoch fest etabliert ...


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich denk nicht das Stimmung beim AWB Biken schlecht ist. Lediglich im Forum scheint man die Diplomatie aussen vor zu lassen oder man ist sich über die Bedeutung der gewählten Worte nicht im klaren.



die stimmung bei awb ist verdammt gut und die gewählten worte kann man besser deuten, wenn man die personen persönlich kennt


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die stimmung bei awb ist verdammt gut und die gewählten worte kann man besser deuten, wenn man die personen persönlich kennt



Hier sollte jetzt mal ein Punkt gesetzt werden, das ganze schaukelt sich sonst zu sehr hoch.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Da ich gestern schon 15:00 Feierabend machen durfte war ich mal wieder am Langner Waldsee zum Baumstamm fahren. Sorry an die AWBler aber ich konnte nicht bis zum Abend warten. 
Alleine macht das aber nur bedingt Spaß. Hat nicht jemand Lust mal mitzukommen?


----------



## fUEL (26. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das seh ich nicht so
> 
> Ich hab davor und auch dahinter noch nie, *n o c h n i e*, irgendein Problem gehabt. Am Hubbel selbst sind Protektoren sicher nicht schlecht wenn aber davor und dahinter Protektoren gebraucht werden, sollten wir immer mit Protektoren fahren.
> 
> Wenn das hier aber solche Wogen schlägt und alle so ein Geschiss dadrum machen machen, werd ich das Thema halt nicht mehr erwähnen  ich will ja keinem auf die Füsse springen.


 

Lieber Uwe, ich glaub mit Geschiss hat das nichts zu tun.
Ich wollte Euch nur eindringlich davor warnen, in einer Gruppendynamik, wo Ihr die Veranstalter seid könnte es sonst auch Ärger geben wenn etwas passiert.
Zu der Zuwegung braucht jemand der trailsicher ist nicht unbedingt Protektoren aber den nötigen Sachverstand und die nötige Routine und vor allem Konzentration und falls man den Hubbel durchfahren will sollte vorher jemand den anschauen, ob wieder irgendwelche Leute daran rumbgebastelt haben.
Es ist schon eine Stelle, wo man über die Gegebenheit im Bilde sein sollte und die Erfahrung zeigt, daß hier immer wieder was verändert wird.

Mein Wunsch ist hier nur, daß *alle gesund bleiben. *

*Da ich nicht da sein werde hoffe ich das ihr viel Spaß habt und einfach so klug seid, wie man Euch kennt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (26. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das seh ich nicht so
> 
> Ich hab davor und auch dahinter noch nie, *n o c h  n i e*, irgendein Problem gehabt. Am Hubbel selbst sind Protektoren sicher nicht schlecht wenn aber davor und dahinter Protektoren gebraucht werden, sollten wir immer mit Protektoren fahren.
> 
> Wenn das hier aber solche Wogen schlägt und alle so ein Geschiss dadrum machen machen, werd ich das Thema halt nicht mehr erwähnen  ich will ja keinem auf die Füsse springen.



moin erstmal 

ich habe ja auch nur vom hubbel gesprochen...das davor und dahinter finde ich sehr spaßig, nur wie schon öfters gesagt ist die "landezone" direkt hinter dem hubbel nicht wirklich "körperfreundlich".

und ja uwe mein bester, wenn wir ehrlich sind sollten wir viel öfters mit protektoren fahren. tun wir aber alle aus gründen der bequemlichkeit halt nicht. bin ja das beste beispiel dafür...


----------



## bodo_nimda (26. April 2007)

hallo zusammen,

also verstehe gar nicht warum soviel über den hubbel geredet wird, der weg dort hin ist mindestens genauso schwierig und wenn man dort nicht aufpasst kann man sich ziemlich weh tun.

jeder muss selber wissen welches "risiko" er eingehen möchte. es gibt tage an denen sind absätze und sprünge kein thema und an anderen tage bin ich lieber etwas vorsichtiger.

zum thema protektoren: es wird meiner meinung nach so sein wie mit dem helm beim fahrrad fahren werden. viele haben am anfang müde gelächelt und sich lustig gemacht was der quatsch soll, heute fährt kaum noch einer ohne.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> moin erstmal
> 
> 
> und ja uwe mein bester, wenn wir ehrlich sind sollten wir viel öfters mit protektoren fahren. tun wir aber alle aus gründen der bequemlichkeit halt nicht. bin ja das beste beispiel dafür...





bodo_nimda schrieb:


> zum thema protektoren: es wird meiner meinung nach so sein wie mit dem helm beim fahrrad fahren werden. viele haben am anfang müde gelächelt und sich lustig gemacht was der quatsch soll, heute fährt kaum noch einer ohne.




Ich bin ganz Eurer Meinung, wir müßten eigentlich immer mit Protektoren fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2007)

Ich bin sicherlich kein besonders geübter oder mutiger "Downhiller", eher ein ganz gut trainierter "Uphiller" 

Den Hubbel (inkl. An- und Abfahrt) habe ich jetzt einmal "erschoben" (trotz meinem Helius FR mit doch recht üppigem Federweg - Ich weiss: Pussie  ) und ich habe für mich beschlossen, dass diese Strecke definitiv nicht Bestandteil meines Standard-Repertoires an Taunus-Trails werden wird.

Aber auch den geübteren und mutigeren "Downhillern" kann ich nur die Empfehlung geben, auf diesem Trail sehr, sehr vorsichtig zu sein. Ich würde immer empfehlen auf solchen Strecken doch lieber Protektoren zu tragen.

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass Eure Gäste, die Spessartwölfe, den Hubbel (inkl. An- und Abfahrt) wahrscheinlich nicht kennen, ist es völlig gerechtfertigt, im Vorfeld darauf hinzuweisen, dass das eine etwas anspruchsvollere Strecke ist.

Beim letzten Mal gab es auf der Anfahrt jedenfalls ein gebrochenes Schaltwerk und am Hubbel selbst einen Salto (vollzogen durch den einzigen Überfahrer), bei dem auf felsigem Grund nur durch viel Glück nichts Ernstes passiert ist.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kater : was hindert dich momentan daran, mal mittwochs zu kommen ? gc ist doch erst in 2 wochen mittwochs ...


Momentan die Arbeit. Komme derzeit mittwochs erst zwischen 18 und 19 Uhr aus dem Laden. Das werde ich erst ab dem regelmäßige Biketreff verschieben können. Gestern war´s 19:10, als ich mich auf Bike zur Heimreise geschwungen habe. War dann zwar erst um 20:20 zu Hause, aber trotzdem werde ich die zur Arbeit Fahrerei demnächst (evtl. mit Wolfgang) intensivieren.
Wenn AWB am Dienstag wäre, könnte ich öfters dabei sein. Ich hab halt leider manchmal das Gefühl, daß man gerade weil Go Crazy am Mittwoch ist, man auf exakt dem selben Termin bleiben möchte, um eine Konkurenz-Situation zu schaffen, was ich persönlich sehr schade finde. Ich weiß, daß das nicht bei allen AWBlern so ist, die meisten kenn ich ja auch ein bißchen, aber eben doch bei einigen.


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich hab halt leider manchmal das Gefühl, daß man gerade weil Go Crazy am Mittwoch ist, man auf exakt dem selben Termin bleiben möchte, um eine Konkurenz-Situation zu schaffen, was ich persönlich sehr schade finde. Ich weiß, daß das nicht bei allen AWBlern so ist, die meisten kenn ich ja auch ein bißchen, aber eben doch bei einigen.



dem ist nicht so. warum sollten wir eine konkurrenz zu gc schaffen wollen  
hat sich halt so entwickelt, da die meisten leute eher mittwochs zeit hatten.
meiner meinung nach gibt es keinen awb-ler, der auf ernsthafte konkurrenz aus ist.
von der parkplatzsituation ist gc doch eher schlecht für uns und andere ...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Irgendwie wirds komisch hier 

Das alles wird doch kälter gegessen als es gekocht wird.

*Wir* sind doch alle Biker denen es Spaß macht im Taunus zu fahren. Ob mit GC, AWB oder Plauschern ist doch nur zweitrangig. Laßt uns weiterhin unseren Spaß an diesem Sport haben und nicht unsere Zeit mit endlosen Diskussionen verbringen.  Das gilt auch für mich, ich reiß ja auch oft genug mein Maul auf obwohl ich es besser zu gelassen hät


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

...und ausserdem bin ich am Tag auch übern Hubbel gefahren, von wegen der einzige


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

...und ich werd auch immer wieder drüber fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

...auch wenn an dem Tag ein Fuß kurz unten war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

und zum Abschluß gibts grad nochmal zwei  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gruss vom Lugga


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

*Pah!*


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dem ist nicht so. warum sollten wir eine konkurrenz zu gc schaffen wollen
> hat sich halt so entwickelt, da die meisten leute eher mittwochs zeit hatten.
> meiner meinung nach gibt es keinen awb-ler, der auf ernsthafte konkurrenz aus ist.
> von der parkplatzsituation ist gc doch eher schlecht für uns und andere ...


Ich hab halt öfter anders lautende Postings gelesen, die, zusammengefasst, aussagten, daß man es den Kommerziellen bei GC mal richtig zeigen wolle. Ich hab auch schon von laufand und andere gehört, daß das mehr gefeixe wäre, aber mir stößt es halt schon sauer auf. 
Im übrigen hatte die Einrichtung der Kundenkarte bei Go Crazy 2004 (woraufhin sich das AWB ja erst im heutigen Umfang etabliert hat) keinen kommerziellen Hintergrund und wir machen da auch sicher nicht den großen Reibach. Der Hauptgrund war eben der, daß der Biketreff so voll wurde (stellenweise über 100 Biker mittwochs am Parkplatz) und damit das Klima in den Gruppen und beim Afterbike schlechter. Riesige, heterogene Gruppen, bei denen man kaum voran kommt und alle Schlag lang warten mußte sind halt nichts, wenn man den Biketreff ursprünglich dafür gedacht hat, daß die Reise-Kunden sich an die Level und das Gruppenfahren allgemein gewöhnen. Wenn man dann als Veranstalter für seine Reisen eine maximale Gruppengröße von 11 Teilnehmern pro Guide und Gruppe als Qualitätsmerkmal bewirbt (andere, hier nicht namentlich genannte Veranstalter fahren durchaus mit 20 Personen und mehr über die Alpen!), dann fühlt sich ein potentieller Kunde in einer Gruppe mit 26 Personen, wo vorn geheizt und hinten geschnauft wird, doch verarscht! Daher war die Entscheidung 2004 den Biketreff eben mit der Kundenkarte weiter zu führen oder ganz sein zu lassen.
Es gibt noch weitere Gründe, die aber interner Natur sind und hier im Forum nichts zu suchen haben und keiner davon ist kommerziell. Nur mal so zum Verständnis der ganzen Geschichte. 
Daher geht mir dieses ganz Konkurenz-Denken ziemlich auch die Nerven und da so ein Forum leider keinen Tonfall oder Mimik rüber bringen kann, versteht man sich eben auch schnell mal falsch. Ich hab gegen niemanden beim AWB was und ich hab auch nichts dagegen, wenn jemand lieber beim AWB oder sonstwo mitfährt, statt bei GC. Es gibt glaub ich im Taunus mehr als genug Biker, da braucht man sich keine Gedanken zu machen, zu kurz zu kommen.


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2007)

postings sind postings, die wahrheit liegt auf dem trail  
gefeixt wird immer und überall. mehr ist das auch wirklich nicht.

keiner hat hier irgendwas gegen gc. gc hatte seine gründe, dass ganze kommerziell zu machen. wer es mitmacht, ok ; wer nicht ist auch ok.

wir sollten das ganze jetzt wirklich begraben und uns darüber einig sein, dass wir alle nur unserem spaß auf den trails haben wollen. habe fertig


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> Sorry, aber das ist wirklich eine gefährliche Stelle und die Art, in der Gerd auf dem Video angefahren ist, war zu beinahe 100 % fahrtechnisch falsch. -und nicht nur die falsche Spur.
> Selbst ohne den großen Stein zu verlassen, wäre er gestürzt..........!!!!!
> ...



Du erlaubst, dass ich da eine gänzlich andere Meinung zu habe!


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> @Lugga
> Fuxtanz ist zu voll für Kuchen. Was haltet Ihr vom Naturfreundehaus?
> ...



Kann man da reservieren? Kannst Du Dich mal erkundigen?


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Genau diese. Ob die Wegeführung identisch ist, wird nur der Gerd wissen, aber zumindest ist die Reihenfolge der angefahrenen Punkte gleich. Wir sind halt an der Saalburg gestartet, aber letztendlich macht das ja nix. Könnt euch dann ja schon mal das Höhenprofil anschauen. ;-)



Wegeführung wird teilweise identisch sein.  Weißt Du, ob die quer liegenden Bäume auf dem Limespfad zwischen Rosskopf und Sandplacken mittlerweile weg sind?


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morschen,
> also was die Frage "Mittwoch's AWB oder GC" betrifft, hat mich der Kommentar http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3643469&postcount=2 ein Stück weiter gebracht in meiner Entscheidungsfindung. So coool und doch so elitär ... ich versteh's nicht.
> Frohes Schaffen und hohen Wirkungsgrad* wünsch ich Euch heut.
> 
> ...



aha, wenns nach Dr.Faust geht sind die AWBler also eine cug...


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Locker bleiben. Ich denke, die Locals können die Stelle sehr gut einschätzen. Die "Gäste" werden durch die vielen gegebenen Hinweise auf das Risiko beim befahren dieser Stelle ausreichend gewarnt.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil habe schon sehr viel Unfug beim Biken angestellt. Irgendwann weiss man dann sehr gut, was geht und wo man besser die Finger weglässt. Wenn ich so durch unsere Reihen schaue, dann muss sich sicher keiner mehr etwas beweisen. Was ist also dabei, hinzufahren, sich die Passage(n) anzusehen, zu entscheiden besser abzusteigen und dann bei Kaffee, Kuchen und guter Laune die optimale Linie zu analysieren.



Du mußt unter Lugga und alle anderen Locals unterscheiden! Ich werde den Hubbelweg am 12.5. nicht führen. Der Weg würde einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen und erst recht das über den Hubbel schieben. Die Zeit möchte ich mit euch gerne auf schöneren Trails und beim Kuchen verbringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du mußt unter Lugga und alle anderen Locals unterscheiden!




Was soll das denn bedeuten


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was soll das denn bedeuten



Aaahrg, bitte nicht falsch verstehen!  Bruder Jörn hatte sich so angehört, als ob er meint, dass alle Locals den Hubbelweg lieben. Bisher habe ich das aber nur von Dir gehört. Erst nach Deiner drängelnden Nachfrage hat sich Maggo ähnlich geäußert. hkn und fUEL hören sich da schon vorsichtiger an. Caroka, Wahltho, Schw. Kater, Wondermike können dem Weg nichts abgewinnen...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aha, wenns nach Dr.Faust geht sind die AWBler also eine cug...



Das Feuer brennt schon hoch genug, also werft nicht noch mehr rein, irgendwann muß auch mal gut sein. 

Heut ist schon genug über die verschiedenen Gruppierungen gesagt worden, sogar die Katz konnt sich nicht mehr zurückhalten.

Es gibt doch auch noch die schönen Dinge im Leben, wie z.B.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Laßt uns wieder zum normalen Spamen übergehen das macht doch alles keinen Spaß mehr und wird langsam auch richtig nervig. Wir wollen doch alle keinen Krieg


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aaahrg, bitte nicht falsch verstehen!  Bruder Jörn hatte sich so angehört, als ob er meint, dass alle Locals den Hubbelweg lieben. Bisher habe ich das aber nur von Dir gehört. Erst nach Deiner drängelnden Nachfrage hat sich Maggo ähnlich geäußert. hkn und fUEL hören sich da schon vorsichtiger an. Caroka, Wahltho, Schw. Kater, Wondermike können dem Weg nichts abgewinnen...



Der Weg ist extraklasse, Punkt!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2007)

Wenn diese Passage wirklich so mensch- und materialmordend ist, dann sollten wir drauf verzichten.

Wenn ich dran denke, wie wartungsanfällig die Bikes der Paunusplauscher allein nach dem kleinen Sandhaufen an Naturfreundehaus waren, dann würde ich damit nicht mal zum Bäcker fahren. 

Stellt euch jetzt mal vor, wie lange da der Boxenstopp dauern würde.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aaahrg, bitte nicht falsch verstehen!  Bruder Jörn hatte sich so angehört, als ob er meint, dass alle Locals den Hubbelweg lieben. Bisher habe ich das aber nur von Dir gehört. Erst nach Deiner drängelnden Nachfrage hat sich Maggo ähnlich geäußert. hkn und fUEL hören sich da schon vorsichtiger an. Caroka, Wahltho, Schw. Kater, Wondermike können dem Weg nichts abgewinnen...



falsch gerd...die anfahrt zum hubbel ist SEHR GEIL und auch nach dem hubbel (trotz abriss des schaltwerks, bin es ja deswegen letzten sonntag grad noch mal gefahren) finde ich auch cool - ok ich darf dir nicht nachfahren. nur der hubbel ist für mich nix.

und lugga, dann soll gerd auf den alden führen und die die wollen fahren zum hubbel ab und treffen ist dann kurz vor dem fuchsi^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Jo, Plauscherbikes sind anfällig  




ganz besonders die roten wilden


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weißt Du, ob die quer liegenden Bäume auf dem Limespfad zwischen Rosskopf und Sandplacken mittlerweile weg sind?



da sind wir gestern abend drübergeschoben. liegen also immer noch reichlich da rum ...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> falsch gerd...die anfahrt zum hubbel ist SEHR GEIL und auch nach dem hubbel (trotz abriss des schaltwerks, bin es ja deswegen letzten sonntag grad noch mal gefahren) finde ich auch cool - ok ich darf dir nicht nachfahren. nur der hubbel ist für mich nix.
> 
> und lugga, dann soll gerd auf den alden führen und die die wollen fahren zum hubbel ab und treffen ist dann kurz vor dem fuchsi^^





Danke HKN


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn diese Passage wirklich so mensch- und materialmordend ist, dann sollten wir drauf verzichten.
> 
> Wenn ich dran denke, wie wartungsanfällig die Bikes der Paunusplauscher allein nach dem kleinen Sandhaufen an Naturfreundehaus waren, dann würde ich damit nicht mal zum Bäcker fahren.
> 
> Stellt euch jetzt mal vor, wie lange da der Boxenstopp dauern würde.



Dabei passiert am meisten: Habe auf einer Einkaufsfahrt auf Asphalt bisher den einzigen Rahmen geschrottet...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2007)

Nee, ich meinte nicht, dass die Locals den Weg gut finden, sondern dass sie ihn kennen und wissen wie er zu nehmen ist.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dabei passiert am meisten: Habe auf einer Einkaufsfahrt auf Asphalt bisher den einzigen Rahmen geschrottet...



So'n Carbonlenker ist eben nicht dafür gebaut, an jeder Seite die Einkaufstüten dranzuhängen.

Hast du vielleicht schon mal drüber nachgedacht, ob man Caro's roten Korb dran befestigen kann?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So'n Carbonlenker ist eben nicht dafür gebaut, an jeder Seite die Einkaufstüten dranzuhängen.
> 
> Hast du vielleicht schon mal drüber nachgedacht, ob man Caro's roten Korb dran befestigen kann?





 

da hät ich nicht besser kontern können


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nee, ich meinte nicht, dass die Locals den Weg gut finden, sondern dass sie ihn kennen und wissen wie er zu nehmen ist.




*angebermodusan*

Die Locals die ihn fahren, wissen auch wie er zu nehmen ist 

*angebermodusaus*


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> und lugga, dann soll gerd auf den alden führen und die die wollen fahren zum hubbel ab und treffen ist dann kurz vor dem fuchsi^^



Wird nicht funktionieren: Ich werde (wahrscheinlich) nicht ganz auf den Alden führen und danach auch nicht mehr zum Fuxi kommen. Solltet ihr eine bessere Wegeführung, mit mehr Akzeptanz vorschlagen, werde ich auch diese sehr gerne hinter euch herfahren!  Kleine, für die Allgemeinheit fahrbare Änderungen, baue ich gerne in die von mir bisher vorgeschlagene Streckenführung ein. So z.b. auch einen Stopp am Naturfreundehaus (als Alternative zum Fuxi).


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wird nicht funktionieren: Ich werde (wahrscheinlich) nicht ganz auf den Alden führen und danach auch nicht mehr zum Fuxi kommen. Solltet ihr eine bessere Wegeführung, mit mehr Akzeptanz vorschlagen, werde ich auch diese sehr gerne hinter euch herfahren!  Kleine, für die Allgemeinheit fahrbare Änderungen, baue ich gerne in die von mir bisher vorgeschlagene Streckenführung ein. So z.b. auch einen Stopp am Naturfreundehaus (als Alternative zum Fuxi).



*eingeschnapptmodusan*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ...
> Hast du vielleicht schon mal drüber nachgedacht, ob man Caro's roten Korb dran befestigen kann?



Der war doch dran und deshalb hatte sie ihn auch zuerst nicht finden können!


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *eingeschnapptmodusan*



ich, oder Du???


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

*Ich*


jetzt auch noch  

*Rolladenstreichmodusan*  igitigit  



werd mich mal in den Keller schleichen  bis später


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

nu wieder Offffffffffffffffffff-line..........


----------



## Google (26. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn ich dran denke, wie wartungsanfällig die Bikes der Paunusplauscher allein nach dem *kleinen Sandhaufen *an Naturfreundehaus waren,




Der is guuuut!


Hey Jungs ! Das mit der Streckenführung schafft Ihr schon, da bin ich mir sicher  Ich fahr zwar gerne auch technisch -und da werdet Ihr sicherlich genug bieten - muß aber sagen, dass ich bei einer Tagestour mit Ausritt in den Taunus es nicht unbedingt anlegen will mein Bike zu schrotten, sondern ohne viel nachzudenken (tue ich das überhaupt ?) meinen Spas haben will.

In einem fremden Gebiet lasse ich es es gerne eh etwas vorsichtiger angehen, weil ich mich einfach unsicherer fühle. Ob mit oder ohne "Hubbel" (wahrscheinlich würde ich ihn gar nicht fahren..vielleicht bei ner Wiederholungstour) Es wird wieder geil mit Euch 



Ich freu mich schon drauf  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Mit nem Ramson wirkt der vielleicht klein, ich fand ihn groß


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. April 2007)

Hast du  morgens nichts anderes zu tun??? Andere Leute arbeiten dann oder fahren mit dem Bike zur Arbeit 
Gruß Angsthase 62 

Dies war für MTK-Cube


----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Wo ist denn der Carsten?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mit nem Ramson wirkt der vielleicht klein, ich fand ihn groß



[grenzenlosausdemfensterlehn]
Na ja, den Federweg den die meisten haben, den mach ich allein mit dem Luftdruck im Reifen wett. [/grenzenlosausdemfensterlehn]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (26. April 2007)

Hallo Carsten,
Du hier um die Zeit


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> [grenzenlosausdemfensterlehn]
> Na ja, den Federweg den die meisten haben, den mach ich allein mit dem Luftdruck im Reifen wett. [/grenzenlosausdemfensterlehn]



Ich nehm Dir das auch ab, ohne dass Du Dich exponierst!


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> Du hier um die Zeit


Hättest Du mich noch auf der A***** erwartet  ? Ganz so extrem wie beim Maggo (den mer hier wohl alle vermisse tun) isses nicht bei mir.


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. April 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Hast du  morgens nichts anderes zu tun??? Andere Leute arbeiten dann oder fahren mit dem Bike zur Arbeit
> Gruß Angsthase 62
> 
> Dies war für MTK-Cube


Hi Lästerlein,
1.) das letzte Wort ist ein Unwort und wird allenfalls mit A***** beschrieben (kostet Dich ein Eis beim nächsten Mal (oder ein Stück Zitronenkuchen).)

2.) Ich war heut morgen noch zu Hause. "Die Anderen" hier fahren nur zur A******, um von dort aus diesen Fred mit Leben zu füllen. Was könnten die sonst auch tagsüber noch machen  , wenn man die Fülle an Postings sieht ?  
(Allesfalls der Maggo hilft noch, das BSP zu steigern)


----------



## Angsthase 62 (26. April 2007)

Da hast du allerdings recht. Ein Eis würde auch mir sehr gut schmecken. Wie sieht es aus seid ihr am Sonntag in Mainz  um Radeln zu lernen? 

Gruß dein Läster.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...und ausserdem bin ich am Tag auch übern Hubbel gefahren, von wegen der einzige



Mea Maxima Culpa  

Ich verneige mich in Ehrfurcht vor Dir, oh grosser Lucafabian - Grösster unter den Trail-Runterbraus-Königen


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

So, nun aber wirklich für heute ins Off.

Danke für den Tipp Carsten! Ist in meinem neuen Zuhause tatsächlich noch nicht verfügbar...


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mea Maxima Culpa
> 
> Ich verneige mich in Ehrfurcht vor Dir, oh grosser Lucafabian - Grösster unter den Trail-Runterbraus-Königen


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

Telekom: nach einer halben Stunde in der Leitung werde ich weggedrückt!  Neuanwahl sagt mir nur, dass alle Berater im Gespräch sind...


----------



## caroka (26. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann man da reservieren? Kannst Du Dich mal erkundigen?



Werde das nächste Woche in Erfahrung bringen. 
Ob die auch große Stücke Erdbeertorte haben?


----------



## caroka (26. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn diese Passage wirklich so mensch- und materialmordend ist, dann sollten wir drauf verzichten.
> 
> Wenn ich dran denke, wie wartungsanfällig die Bikes der Paunusplauscher allein nach dem kleinen Sandhaufen an Naturfreundehaus waren, dann würde ich damit nicht mal zum Bäcker fahren.
> 
> Stellt euch jetzt mal vor, wie lange da der Boxenstopp dauern würde.



     
Ich habe es mir mit Mühe verkniffen. Jetzt ist es doch raus.  
Bei mir waren ja nur die Bremsen verstellt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. April 2007)

ei gude wie!

mir tut alles weh, morgen hab ich Muskelkater und ganz wichtig 
@ hkn: wann startet mal wieder ne flotte, härtere Trailtour und
@ lugga: da fährst du dann auch mit 

@ Gerd: wie siehts Wohnzimmer mitlerweile aus? Hilfe beim Kisten ausräumen wirst du wohl nicht brauchen.

@ Hofheimtourer: wann startet wieder der vom letzen Jahr berühmtberüchtige und gerngesehne Freitagsabendplauscherausflug mit Festbeleuchtung?


----------



## Arachne (26. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> @ Gerd: wie siehts Wohnzimmer mitlerweile aus? Hilfe beim Kisten ausräumen wirst du wohl nicht brauchen.
> ...



Nee, da muß ich sehen, was noch weg kann und wie ich den Rest maximal verdichte...  Sieht im Augenblick jedenfalls besser aus als letzten Samstag! 

Wichtiger ist mir erstmal den Rest zu transferieren und dann die Küche zu installieren. Die Prioritäten stehen zwar, trotzdem läuft alles irgendwie parallel...


----------



## habkeinnick (27. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> mir tut alles weh, morgen hab ich Muskelkater und ganz wichtig
> @ hkn: wann startet mal wieder ne flotte, härtere Trailtour und
> @ lugga: da fährst du dann auch mit



servus CR,

muss erstmal mal heute (freitag) den doc fragen wie es mit biken aussieht.


----------



## caroka (27. April 2007)

Guten Morgen, 
argh schon so spät. Ich muss wieder los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mea Maxima Culpa
> 
> Ich verneige mich in Ehrfurcht vor Dir, oh grosser Lucafabian - Grösster unter den Trail-Runterbraus-Königen



Du kannst jetzt wieder hochkommen  




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ lugga: da fährst du dann auch mit



Was für ne Frage, natürlich fahr ich mit


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2007)

Guten Morgen,
argh noch so früh, was mach ich den jetzt?


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> argh noch so früh, was mach ich den jetzt?



plausche


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2007)

Moin Fux,
schon auf der A***** ?


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Fux,
> schon auf der A***** ?



ei logo ...
wo denn sonst


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2007)

Muß heut auch hin, aber nur nen halben Tag. Bin  selbst dran Schuld, hab zuviel gefaulenzt diese Woche


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Muß heut auch hin, aber nur nen halben Tag. Bin  selbst dran Schuld, hab zuviel gefaulenzt diese Woche



mir kommen die


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2007)

Moin Carsten,
wie siehts mit ner Tour am verlängerten WE aus?


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ....
> @ Hofheimtourer: wann startet wieder der vom letzen Jahr berühmtberüchtige und gerngesehne Freitagsabendplauscherausflug mit Festbeleuchtung?


Morsche zusammen.
Hast im Prinzip recht, wird mal wieder Zeit und dazu noch nightridemäßig.... 
Es gibt jedoch grad so ne "Baustelle" in Hofheim, wo ich heute helfen werde, damit die Kantine mal fertig wird und wieder Guakomole etc. ausgeschenkt werden kann .
Vllt. nächste Woche, schaun mer mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Carsten,
> wie siehts mit ner Tour am verlängerten WE aus?


Wenn ich mir den Kalender anschaue, bin ich grad erschrocken, wie wenig Zeit da noch zur Vfg. ist 


Fr.  Baustelle (was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht)
Sa. nur von XX:XX (früh) bis max. 14:00
So. mit Frau bei den Beinharten (Fahrtechnikkurs)
Mo. a*****, dann ab vllt. 16:00 Uhr bis XX:XX (inkl. Nightride ?)
Di.  nur von XX:XX (früh) bis max. 13:00
Mi.  wie Aschermittwoch 

(Montag würd ich mit favorisieren)

Bin dann mal wech wg. BSP


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2007)

Cracy und HKN wann wollt Ihr die harte Trails Tour machen?


----------



## Maggo (27. April 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aaahrg, bitte nicht falsch verstehen!  Bruder Jörn hatte sich so angehört, als ob er meint, dass alle Locals den Hubbelweg lieben. Bisher habe ich das aber nur von Dir gehört. Erst nach Deiner drängelnden Nachfrage hat sich Maggo ähnlich geäußert. hkn und fUEL hören sich da schon vorsichtiger an. Caroka, Wahltho, Schw. Kater, Wondermike können dem Weg nichts abgewinnen...




morsche. den hubbelweg find ich toll, den hubbel an sich zum kotzen und zu gefährlich. ich glaube auch nicht, dass angelegte protektoren einen vorm zu erwartenden übel schützen können, zumindest nicht in dem umfang sich sorgenfrei da drüb er zu schmeissen.

ich les mal weiter sind noch drei seiten oder so.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2007)

Moin Maggo,
bist Du wieder im Taunus?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. April 2007)

Morsche. 

In Sachen Hubbel kann man uns ja viel vorwerfen. Aber nicht, dass wir das Für und Wider einer Befahrung nicht hinreichend diskutiert hätten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... ich glaube auch nicht, dass angelegte protektoren einen vorm zu erwartenden übel schützen können, zumindest nicht in dem umfang sich sorgenfrei da drüb er zu schmeissen...



Moin,

na zumindest sähe dann der Leichnam hinterher etwa schöner aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2007)

Moin Bruder,
schade das Ihr ihn, bei dem Aufsehen das er erregt, nicht sehen werdet 

Irgendwann fahrn wir ihn aber mal zusammen. dann machen wir ne Hubbel Tour!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> na zumindest sähe dann der Leichnam hinterher etwa schöner aus...



Moin Waltho,
danke für die respektvolle Huldigung, ich freu mich immer wenns jemanden gibt der mich zu schätzen weis


----------



## Maggo (27. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hättest Du mich noch auf der A***** erwartet  ? Ganz so extrem wie beim Maggo (den mer hier wohl alle vermisse tun) isses nicht bei mir.



vielen dank für den mitfühligen kommentar mon ami . ich bin wieder im lande und werde es aber am WE wahrscheinlich nicht aufs bike schaffen. ich hab mir nen ekelhaften schnupfen zugezogen und hab keine ahnung ob das allergie oder erkältung ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vielen dank für den mitfühligen kommentar mon ami . ich bin wieder im lande und werde es aber am WE wahrscheinlich nicht aufs bike schaffen. ich hab mir nen ekelhaften schnupfen zugezogen und hab keine ahnung ob das allergie oder erkältung ist.



Gute Besserung armer Kerl


----------



## Maggo (27. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gute Besserung armer Kerl



ich mach mich mal los, ganz ohn e bike gehts net also fahr ich jetzt mal wegen weil kein auto mit dem rad zur zulassungsstelle. das wird ein spass sag ich euch.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Bruder,
> schade das Ihr ihn, bei dem Aufsehen das er erregt, nicht sehen werdet
> 
> Irgendwann fahrn wir ihn aber mal zusammen. dann machen wir ne Hubbel Tour!




Bestimmt werde ich so ehrfürchtig  davor stehen, wie ich es bei jeder Erstbegehung der Fall ist.

Um mich mental auf diesen emotionalen Moment vorbereiten zu können, wären aber noch ein paar Hinweise hilfreich.  

- Nord- oder Südhang?
- Wieviel Stunden Sonneneinstrahlung am Hang ist er ausgesetzt?
- Gibt es Biwakplätze in der Wand?
- Wie lange ist die Akklimatisationszeit im Basislager?
- Gibt es eine Alternativroute über den Südgrat?
- Ist mit kurzfristigem Wetterumschwung zu rechnen?
- Wie hoch ist die Lawinen- bzw. Steinschlaggefahr?
- Braucht es in dieser Höhe Sauerstoffflaschen, oder reicht ein Schnorchel?


----------



## Maggo (27. April 2007)

......wenn ich euch jetzt erzähle was ich gerade an meinem hinterrad feststellen musste habt ihr allle was zu lachen. ich fang mir jetzt sogar schon platten in meinem a*****zimmer ein wo das bike seit über ner woche im montageständer hängt


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2007)

Bruder Jörn: Bestimmt werde ich so ehrfürchtig  davor stehen, wie ich es bei jeder Erstbegehung der Fall ist.

Um mich mental auf diesen emotionalen Moment vorbereiten zu können, wären aber noch ein paar Hinweise hilfreich.  

- Nord- oder Südhang?
Das Gefälle geht in Richtung Westen
- Wieviel Stunden Sonneneinstrahlung am Hang ist er ausgesetzt?
An guten Tagen min. 12 Stunden
- Gibt es Biwakplätze in der Wand?
Platz genug ist, hab aber dort noch niemanden Biwakieren sehen 
- Wie lange ist die Akklimatisationszeit im Basislager?
Meist ne 1/4 Stunde, kommt halt drauf wieviel geplauscht werden muß 
- Gibt es eine Alternativroute über den Südgrat?
Die gibt, is aber offiziel verboten über die Ringwälle zu fahren
- Ist mit kurzfristigem Wetterumschwung zu rechnen?
In dieser Region ist immer mit kurzfristigem Wetterumschwung zu rechnen, spätestens am Hubbel kommt Wasser vor oben aus der Stirnregion 
- Wie hoch ist die Lawinen- bzw. Steinschlaggefahr?
Lawinengefahr ist momentan gering, Steinschlag läßt sich schwer einschätzen
- Braucht es in dieser Höhe Sauerstoffflaschen, oder reicht ein Schnorchel?
Da haben wir uns noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht, evtl. wäre Sauerstoff von Vorteil. Hab schon so einge gesehen die sich in der Region eigenartig verhalten haben


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2007)

also biwakiert wird da schon !
in der regel aber direkt am gipfel. das hat den vorteil, dass dort oben weder steinschlag noch lawinen drohen  
dafür sollten sauerstoffflaschen zur grundausstattung gehören, vorzugsweise in kleinen druckluftpatronen abgepackt  
bei entsprechenden witterungsbedingungen kann man dann die abfahrt wagen


----------



## bodo_nimda (27. April 2007)

gude morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (27. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Cracy und HKN wann wollt Ihr die harte Trails Tour machen?



gute frage...bin da relativ flexibel...


----------



## habkeinnick (27. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bruder Jörn: Bestimmt werde ich so ehrfürchtig  davor stehen, wie ich es bei jeder Erstbegehung der Fall ist.
> 
> Um mich mental auf diesen emotionalen Moment vorbereiten zu können, wären aber noch ein paar Hinweise hilfreich.
> 
> ...





wissefux schrieb:


> also biwakiert wird da schon !
> in der regel aber direkt am gipfel. das hat den vorteil, dass dort oben weder steinschlag noch lawinen drohen
> dafür sollten sauerstoffflaschen zur grundausstattung gehören, vorzugsweise in kleinen druckluftpatronen abgepackt
> bei entsprechenden witterungsbedingungen kann man dann die abfahrt wagen



zu geil - ach morsche ihr plauscher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. April 2007)

ei gude wie!
ich hab jetz langes WE und ich hab ab 17.5. langes WE. Und die nächsten zwei Wochen BS, heißt also ich hab in nächster Zeit verhältnismäßig viel Zeit (mal vom Rückentrainig und Sofagebastel abgesehen)


----------



## caroka (27. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> na zumindest sähe dann der Leichnam hinterher etwa schöner aus...



  un   mög    lich


----------



## caroka (27. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vielen dank für den mitfühligen kommentar mon ami . ich bin wieder im lande und werde es aber am WE wahrscheinlich nicht aufs bike schaffen. ich hab mir nen ekelhaften schnupfen zugezogen und hab keine ahnung ob das allergie oder erkältung ist.



shi+   
Gute Besserung


----------



## caroka (27. April 2007)

So, ich muss heute mal die Wohnung auf Vordermann bringen. Am WE bin ich dann unterwegs mim Bike. Werde aber meist alleine fahren, da ich flexibel sein muss. 
Das Wetter ist genial.  

Ich habe heute ein Liteville mit meinem Auto transportiert.


----------



## Maggo (27. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, ich muss heute mal die Wohnung auf Vordermann bringen. Am WE bin ich dann unterwegs mim Bike. Werde aber meist alleine fahren, da ich flexibel sein muss.
> Das Wetter ist genial.
> 
> Ich habe heute ein Liteville mit meinem Auto transportiert.



besitzer rausschmeissen und behalten.


----------



## caroka (27. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> besitzer rausschmeissen und behalten.



Ich bin doch viel zu anständig.  Der Besitzer war ja nicht mal dabei.


----------



## Maggo (27. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin doch viel zu anständig.  Der Besitzer war ja nicht mal dabei.



das lv iss eh nix......alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. April 2007)

Ei Gude Maggo    Bin gerade fast 4Std. gebikt


----------



## caroka (27. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ei Gude Maggo    Bin gerade fast 4Std. gebikt



Hi RH, lange nichts von Dir gelesen. Ich melde mich mal bei Dir, wegen nächstem WE.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. April 2007)

MOIN Caro


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi RH, lange nichts von Dir gelesen. Ich melde mich mal bei Dir, wegen nächstem WE.



Was ist da


----------



## caroka (27. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Was ist da



Da lassen wir es krachen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. April 2007)

@Arachne: Wie is ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (27. April 2007)

@Arachne
Die Kiste ist mir. Da war wohl einer zu fleißig.  
Ich bräuchte mal Deine neue Festnetznummer.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. April 2007)

N'abend zusammen,
mal zur Info: Arachne is handymäßig wieder erreichbar. Ich habe probeweise ein Handy aus meinem Fundus mitgenommen und siehe da, 5 von 6 Empfangsbalken sogar in der Wohnung. Das alte war empfangstechnisch wohl nur noch Schrott.
Bin mal offline für 1-2-Std....

Edit: Festnetznr. ??? Wieviel Frust soll er sich denn noch holen ...


----------



## Arachne (27. April 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne: Wie is ?



noch viel zu tun, aber geniale Helfer!!!   

un widder off...


----------



## caroka (27. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> N'abend zusammen,
> mal zur Info: Arachne is handymäßig wieder erreichbar. Ich habe probeweise ein Handy aus meinem Fundus mitgenommen und siehe da, 5 von 6 Empfangsbalken sogar in der Wohnung. Das alte war empfangstechnisch wohl nur noch Schrott.
> Bin mal offline für 1-2-Std....
> 
> Edit: Festnetznr. ??? Wieviel Frust soll er sich denn noch holen ...



Ok, ich habe ja seine Handynr. 
So, irgendwie bin ich schon fertig.

GN8


----------



## Maggo (28. April 2007)

mächtisch was los hier. gude morsche ihr schnarchsägg.


----------



## caroka (28. April 2007)

Moin Maggo,

bin gerade aufgestanden.  Die Kinder haben frühstück gemacht.  Ich geh dann erst mal wieder.....


----------



## fUEL (28. April 2007)

Moin zusamme, falls einer da ist


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2007)

Moin,
scheinbar is keiner da


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. April 2007)

moin


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. April 2007)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2007)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. April 2007)

Ei gude wie!


----------



## habkeinnick (28. April 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2007)

servus  

komm grad von meiner tour heim.

habe am fuxtanz gesessen und die caro durchrauschen sehen  

wahltho kam dann auch vorbei und hat mich wenigstens auch gesehen  
ich nehme mal an, wahltho wird nach seiner tour mit killerN etwas mehr platt sein als nach der tour am montag mit mir ...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mächtisch was los hier. gude morsche ihr schnarchsägg.





caroka schrieb:


> Moin Maggo,
> 
> bin gerade aufgestanden.  Die Kinder haben frühstück gemacht.  Ich geh dann erst mal wieder.....





fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusamme, falls einer da ist





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin,
> scheinbar is keiner da





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin





wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!





habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher






  bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht


----------



## habkeinnick (28. April 2007)

also von mir gibts erstmal nix mehr für die nächsten paar stunden hier...fahre erstmal zu bodo.

bis später


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2007)

bist ja immer noch da!?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2007)

Jetzt is er weg, Montag morgen biken?


----------



## caroka (28. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> servus
> 
> komm grad von meiner tour heim.
> 
> ...



Warum hast Du nicht mal gerufen. Schade.....   Habe heute 3x den Fuxtanz gequert. Bin aber nicht durchgerauscht.   Ich schau nur nie, weil ich eh nie jemanden erkenne.  Meine Augen sind nicht so dolle, dafür funktionieren die Ohren besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jetzt is er weg, Montag morgen biken?



Ja, aber zur Arbeit.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2007)

Schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... wahltho wird nach seiner tour mit killerN ... platt sein ...



Jo, wahltho ist platt: 48km, 1250hm, Overall 16ner Schnitt.


----------



## caroka (28. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jo, wahltho ist platt: 48km, 1250hm, Overall 16ner Schnitt.



 Darfst platt sein.


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Warum hast Du nicht mal gerufen. Schade.....   Habe heute 3x den Fuxtanz gequert. Bin aber nicht durchgerauscht.   Ich schau nur nie, weil ich eh nie jemanden erkenne.  Meine Augen sind nicht so dolle, dafür funktionieren die Ohren besser.



ei ich brüll doch net durch de halbe taunus ...
bis ich registriert hatte, dass du es bist, warst du auch schon wieder weg  




wahltho schrieb:


> Jo, wahltho ist platt: 48km, 1250hm, Overall 16ner Schnitt.



sag ich doch   killerN ist ein klarer kandidat für deine speedrunde


----------



## caroka (28. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ei ich brüll doch net durch de halbe taunus ...
> bis ich registriert hatte, dass du es bist, warst du auch schon wieder weg


   
Lass ich gelten.  

Ich bin gereizt.  Momentan macht mir mein kleines Schwarzes keine Freude. Schaltung geht nicht, Bremse macht faxen und diesmal ist, glaube ich, wirklich das Tretlager lose.  
Ich esse jetzt erst mal was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Momentan macht mir mein kleines Schwarzes keine Freude. Schaltung geht nicht, Bremse macht faxen und diesmal ist, glaube ich, wirklich das Tretlager lose...



Wenn ich Dir irgendwie helfen kann, melde Dich


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2007)

N´abend zusammen


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht


Hier gehtds weidär:
Morsche Ihr Plauscher,
die (Küsch)Abbeidsblatte is obbe im 1.Stogg, und danach war isch bei Freunde Grille, wo so 1,5 Lidder Rode den Wech in mir gefunne habbe... und morsche gehts zum Fahrtraining, däs kann en Schbass gäbbe.... isch geh glaub isch bessär mol in diePoofe.... guuuuuude N8.


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .....
> Ich bin gereizt.


Wie Badesalz ??? 


caroka schrieb:


> Momentan macht mir mein kleines Schwarzes keine Freude. Schaltung geht nicht, Bremse macht faxen und diesmal ist, glaube ich, wirklich das Tretlager lose.
> Ich esse jetzt erst mal was.


Maaaaaaaaaaahlzaid...

Edit: Guuuude Lugga


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2007)

Guude Carsten

hast de am Mo frei?


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guude Carsten
> 
> hast de am Mo frei?


Neee, laider ned, muß so bis 15:00 a******, danach helf ich dem Arachne seine (Küsch-)Arbbaidsblatte zu säsche.... der Guude kimmd ja sonst ned vorraan.


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guude Carsten
> 
> hast de am Mo frei?


Maaahnsde Du konnnds Dienstach mol um 9 Uhr us de Bedd staische und bige ?
Dann könnnd mere mol ne Dour mache ... 
(boah had de Rode ä lange Wärgung)


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Maaahnsde Du konnnds Dienstach mol um 9 Uhr us de Bedd staische und bige ?
> Dann könnnd mere mol ne Dour mache ...
> (boah had de Rode ä lange Wärgung)



Wann immer Du willst 

wie lang und wo?


----------



## missghost28 (28. April 2007)

Ei Gude Lugga,

halt doch net meinen Mann vom Bett fern.   Er wollte doch nur mal schnell schauen, was so los ist bzw. war.

Sonst krieg ich den doch morgen nicht pünktlich raus.  

Aber ich kann's ja verstehen, der Virus hat mich auch schon einbischen infiziert.  

Gruß und gute Nacht Sabine


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2007)

Gude Nacht Sabine,
schau das dein Kerl ins Bett kriegst, nach 1,5 Liter vom Guten is der bestimmt lustig drauf 


Gruß Lugga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (28. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gude Nacht Sabine,
> schau das dein Kerl ins Bett kriegst, nach 1,5 Liter vom Guten is der bestimmt lustig drauf
> 
> 
> Gruß Lugga


Lusdisch jou, aber zu nix mähr fäisch...  
Wesche Dienstach ... zum Alde und mol beim Hubbel vorbeischaue ? etc. etc. so ab 9:00 bis 100o Uhr
...
jez isse hinner mir... die Pflischd rufd. 

Guuude N8 jez abbär


PS: jetzt wirds aber Zeit, er trifft die Tasten noch nicht mal mehr. Gruß Bine


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. April 2007)

Guten Morgen Ihr Schnaschnase (außerm fUEL)


----------



## fUEL (29. April 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ihr Schnaschnase (außerm fUEL)


Moin ihr Schnarchnase außerm Cube ich war schon Rad fahren, die Wildsäu sinn ja echt e plaach, hier im Daunus un mer muss aach uffbasse weil die junggemüse hawwe dun, da finnd ma awwer immer mal en neue weg wenn mer die weitläufig umfahre dut


----------



## Angsthase 62 (29. April 2007)

Guten morgen, 
fein Carsten das du schon aufgestanden bist und dich im Forum rumtreibst. Vergesse bitte die Zeitung ´nicht 
Bis gleich

dein Läster.....


----------



## caroka (29. April 2007)

Na, das war ja ein lustiger Abend gestern. 

Moin, moin ich bin auch schon länger wach, ja!!!!

Musste aber erst mal meine Kleine trösten, die wollte um 7:00 Uhr aufstehen  und raus gehen, da es da immer noch so ruhig draußen ist und noch keine Autos fahren. Aber sie hat den Wecker nicht gehört. Jetzt rennt sie ständig heulend durch die Wohnung.


----------



## caroka (29. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dir irgendwie helfen kann, melde Dich



Für das Tretlager würde ich Deine Hilfe sehr gerne in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2007)

Ich schick Dir ne PN mit unserer Telefonnummer.

Melde Dich einfach.


----------



## caroka (29. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich schick Dir ne PN mit unserer Telefonnummer.
> 
> Melde Dich einfach.



Dank Dir


----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. April 2007)

Moinmoin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2007)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2007)

Moin Moin


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

Cracy and all wie stehts mit Di. 9:00 Hohemark? MTK-Cube will auch kommen...


Was ist mit morgen?


----------



## Tech3 (29. April 2007)

Morsche.

So jetzt erst mal das Chaos nach der Grillparty beseitigen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2007)

9uhr is verdammt früh
morgen is Brückentag


----------



## caroka (29. April 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Morsche.
> 
> So jetzt erst mal das Chaos nach der Grillparty beseitigen...



Wie war die Party?  Ich denke die Frage ist überflüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. April 2007)

mahlzeit !
geh jetzt lecker sparschel esse beim schäferjakob  
hab ich mir auch nach nem feldberg-quickie verdient


----------



## caroka (29. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mahlzeit !
> geh jetzt lecker sparschel esse beim schäferjakob
> hab ich mir auch nach nem feldberg-quickie verdient



 Guden Hunger


----------



## Maggo (29. April 2007)

es iss e komisch klima da drausse. hab zu übberhaubt niggs lust.


----------



## habkeinnick (29. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Cracy and all wie stehts mit Di. 9:00 Hohemark? MTK-Cube will auch kommen...
> 
> Was ist mit morgen?



puh



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 9uhr is verdammt früh
> morgen is Brückentag



das stimmt wohl...besonders da ich keine auto kriegen kann müßte ich ja schon um 7 uhr losradeln...vielleicht doch etwas krass...

aber generell bock schon - morgen besteht natürlich auch interesse. bin ja nun schon wieder ne woche nicht gefahren.


----------



## habkeinnick (29. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin



moin moin CR und hallo alle anderen geneigten leser dieses freds


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mahlzeit !
> geh jetzt lecker sparschel esse beim schäferjakob
> hab ich mir auch nach nem feldberg-quickie verdient


Mensch fux, 10:50 ab Fuchstanz und 1:24 schon geduscht auf dem Weg zum Spargelessen.  
Wir sind dann noch schön den schwrzen Weg bis Falkenstein gefahren und sind dann am Friedhof rum zur Burg hoch. Dort Trail wieder runter und zur anderen Burg und durch Woogtal und Rettershoftrail heimwärts. War ganz lustig und der letzte Teil von Fischbach nach Eppstein wurde immer wieder von kleinen Atacken begleitet. War schön, heute mal wieder etwas mehr Gas geben zu können!  

Ich zieh mir jetzt erst mal ein alkfreies Erholungsweizen rein und heute abend geht´s schon in den Rheingau in ´ne Straßwirtschaft.


----------



## Tech3 (29. April 2007)

@caroka:

Dem Müll nach zu urteilen gut


----------



## caroka (29. April 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @caroka:
> 
> Dem Müll nach zu urteilen gut



Dacht ich mir.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

An die Langschläfer,
morgen könnten wir ja zu christlicher Uhrzeit fahren 

Ich würd so 13:00-14:00 als Startzeit vorschlagen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

HKN wie isses?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (29. April 2007)

gude 
erstmal HKN, die Bremsen sind super, hab die jetzt montiert und die machen eine gute Arbeit   bei einer der nächsten Ausfahrten werde die ich mal vorführen 

was anders, wer von euch hat schon mal ein Wohn/Schlafmobil gemietet, gibt es da einen guten + günstigen Vermieter hier in der Gegend?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

In Offenbach gibts einen, gut is er, einen günstigen haben wir bisher noch nicht gefunden


----------



## habkeinnick (29. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> HKN wie isses?




das wäre ne zeit die mir gut passen würde. von wo wollen wir starten? hohemark?


----------



## habkeinnick (29. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> gude
> erstmal HKN, die Bremsen sind super, hab die jetzt montiert und die machen eine gute Arbeit   bei einer der nächsten Ausfahrten werde die ich mal vorführen



freut mich das du es geschafft hast und zufrieden bist und hoffe das sich diese meinung auch nicht nach einer ausfahrt ändert 

kannst ja mal ein bild vom bike machen und bei dir einstellen


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mensch fux, 10:50 ab Fuchstanz und *11:24 *schon geduscht auf dem Weg zum Spargelessen.
> Wir sind dann noch schön den schwrzen Weg bis Falkenstein gefahren und sind dann am Friedhof rum zur Burg hoch. Dort Trail wieder runter und zur anderen Burg und durch Woogtal und Rettershoftrail heimwärts. War ganz lustig und der letzte Teil von Fischbach nach Eppstein wurde immer wieder von kleinen Atacken begleitet. War schön, heute mal wieder etwas mehr Gas geben zu können!
> 
> Ich zieh mir jetzt erst mal ein alkfreies Erholungsweizen rein und heute abend geht´s schon in den Rheingau in ´ne Straßwirtschaft.



na ja, um 11.24 beim posten war ich noch nicht geduscht (ich gebs ja zu  ), aber ich hätte durchaus sein können, da ich bereits um 11.08 uhr daheim war ...

man merkt halt, dass die ersten rennen näher kommen (bzw. schon gefahren wurden ...)  

dann wünsch ich dir noch viel spaß in der stra*u*ßwirtschaft


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das wäre ne zeit die mir gut passen würde. von wo wollen wir starten? hohemark?



Wir können uns auch am Fuchstanz treffen, ich nehm an das das für Dich und Cracy angenehmer wär 


Was passt besser 13:00 Fuchsi oder 14:00 Fuchsi?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

Na, sind wir wieder nüchtern?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2007)

das klingt doch gut.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

Di Termin wurde vom Carsten gecancelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (29. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Cracy and all wie stehts mit Di. 9:00 Hohemark? MTK-Cube will auch kommen...


Uwe, ich hab bei Dir angerufen, aber nur den AB erwischt: ich muß/kann insofern "Entwarnung" für die Langschläfer geben, als das die Schwiegereltern uns für Mittags zum Grillen eingeladen haben, da wirds selbst mit 9:00 h ä bisserl stressig. Sorry. 
Dann habe ich auch mal einen ganzen halben Tag für Sohnemann Zeit, der zuletzt nicht allzuviel von mir hatte.
Weiterhin sind wir so um 16:00 zum Kaffee bei Freunden eingeladen (mit abendlichen Grillen; zum Glück haben die Schwiegereltern kein Internet), da werd ich dann das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden und mit dem Bike hinfahren.

Hubbel sollte man sowieso nur ausgeschlafen fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

Bleibt ja noch morgen...


...14:00 Fuchstanz?


----------



## habkeinnick (29. April 2007)

wir können auch gern 13 uhr machen.

CR was sagst du?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

Uhrzeit is mir fast egal, Hauptsache wir lassens krachen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

Fabienne hat ihr Veto eingelegt, 14:00 wäre besser, wenn für Euch machbar


----------



## habkeinnick (29. April 2007)

ok, da die regierung die gesetze macht  machen wir 14 uhr fuchsi. 

und krachen...schauen wir mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2007)

14uhr klingt machbar

krachen tut hoffentlich nix, heute mit über 30 mit dem Sofa nen (breiten-) WurzelTrail runtergebügelt. Leider is er jetzt angeknackst  Aber is schon extrem was das fürn gefühl ist wenn du die Bremshebel von den Uralten V-brakes feste ziehst und nix passiert weil hinten noch >150kg schieben


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

Wo wollen wir den fahren

Feldi?
Zacken?
Alder?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2007)

in der Reihenfolge?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> in der Reihenfolge?



Ja, so hab ichs mir gedacht


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

Gude Maggo, was macht de Schnuppe?


----------



## Maggo (29. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo wollen wir den fahren
> 
> Feldi?
> Zacken?
> Alder?



purer neid meinerseits. ich packs leider nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2007)

mist.


----------



## Maggo (29. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gude Maggo, was macht de Schnuppe?



scheint heuschnubbe zu sein. lang net mehr gehabt in der form. seit ich reactin fress gehts mir besser.


----------



## Maggo (29. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 22222


----------



## habkeinnick (29. April 2007)

ei mir ist es egal...hauptsache wir fahren zusammen und nicht so schnell bergauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. April 2007)

@crazy: uff de sessel bezooche muss ich sache du solltest dich mal unnersuche lasse.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> scheint heuschnubbe zu sein. lang net mehr gehabt in der form. seit ich reactin fress gehts mir besser.



armer Kerl, das heißt aber nicht das Du den ganzen Sommer ausfällst


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei mir ist es egal...hauptsache wir fahren zusammen und nicht so schnell bergauf...



langsam enuf un flott anunner


----------



## habkeinnick (29. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> armer Kerl, das heißt aber nicht das Du den ganzen Sommer ausfällst



nee die heuschnupfmittel wirken ganz gut. muss die zur zeit ja auch nehmen...ohne ist es extrem schlecht und mit lässt es sich prima aushalten.


----------



## habkeinnick (29. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> langsam enuf un flott anunner



doppel


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @crazy: uff de sessel bezooche muss ich sache du solltest dich mal unnersuche lasse.



in wie fern? Weil mich trotz der >150kg Last an der Sattelstütze die Trailsucht überkam und ich den gefahren bin wie sonst auch immer (nur ohne Sprungeinlagen) um dann unten an der T-Kreuzung festzustellen das die Vbrakes nicht so das wahre sind?  Spass hats gemacht, jetz is der Hänger an ner Schweißnaht gebrochen und bis das gerichtet wird wird wohl noch dauern....


----------



## caroka (29. April 2007)

Mein kleines schwarzes rennt wieder.   Super, da hat jeder Handgriff gesessen.  
Danke Wahltho!


----------



## habkeinnick (29. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mein kleines schwarzes rennt wieder.   Super, da hat jeder Handgriff gesessen.
> Danke Wahltho!



super das freut mich. *menno* alle können an ihren bikes schrauben...naja hauptsache meins fährt aktuell


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mein kleines schwarzes rennt wieder.   Super, da hat jeder Handgriff gesessen.
> Danke Wahltho!



It was a pleasure...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

Waltho: Du scheinst ja richtig was drauf zu haben in Sachen Technik


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> super das freut mich. *menno* alle können an ihren bikes schrauben...naja hauptsache meins fährt aktuell



wird schon noch


----------



## caroka (29. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Waltho: Du scheinst ja richtig was drauf zu haben in Sachen Technik



Hat er.


----------



## caroka (29. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wird schon noch



Übung macht den Meister.  Ich weiß das ist abgedroschen.


----------



## caroka (29. April 2007)

Arachne sag mal piep.


----------



## caroka (29. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> It was a pleasure...



Thanks, you did a very good job.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

Morgen 14:00, Treffpunkt Fuxtanz ist ausgemacht 

Ich und mein rotes wildes freuen sich schon  

...wenn noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat, weiß er wo wir zu finden sind


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Übung macht den Meister.



das kann man wohl auf so einiges beziehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen 14:00, Treffpunkt Fuxtanz ist ausgemacht
> 
> Ich und mein rotes wildes freuen sich schon
> 
> ...wenn noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat, weiß er wo wir zu finden sind



sollte man da vorher mal einen Blick in die Karte werfen zwecks Route oder einfach frei Schnautze drauf los?


----------



## caroka (29. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das kann man wohl auf so einiges beziehen



    
Du Jungspunt.

Morgen 1400 pack ich nicht. Vllt. finde ich Euch. 

Und GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sollte man da vorher mal einen Blick in die Karte werfen zwecks Route oder einfach frei Schnautze drauf los?



Brauch mer net, mir fahrn ins Blaue


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2007)

Ich würd vorschlagen vom Fuxi aufn Feldi, den Trail mit den zwei Rampen, über die Strasse, den steinig angehauchten Trail vom Sonntag runter, dann sind wir wieder am Fuxi, von da aus zum Alden und den langen Trail runter. Und dann müsste ich mal in ne Karte schaun wie man da wieder weg kommt


----------



## habkeinnick (29. April 2007)

ja ja ja, hauptsache runter  ich werde mal morgen die protektoren an den rucksack schnallen. schaden kanns ja nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2007)

die kommen sicherlich auch mit.
Von da unten aus dann lange hoch bis zum Feldi und dann Skipiste und am Roten Kreuz trennen wir uns dann oder wie viel wollt ihr fahren? Das wären dann Fuxi bis Rotes Kreuz etwa 23km mit 1000hm


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

wir könne ja am fuxi nochmal reden, bin müde...GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2007)

oder morgen früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2007)

ok, dann bis morgen

gute Nacht alle zusammen


----------



## habkeinnick (29. April 2007)

GN8 ihr.

CR wann biste denn ca. am roten kreuz?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

Bis zum roten Kreuz brauche ich wohl ca. 1std
wie lange dann noch bis Fuxtanz weiß ich nicht. Ich würde wohl so gegen 12:30 losfahren um dann um 14uhr am Fuxtanz zu sein.
Wollen wir uns am roten Kreuz treffen? Wie lang brauchen wir bis zum Fuxtanz?
Ich wüsste es nur gern vor 12:30uhr  sonst sehen wir uns am Fuxi um 14uhr.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

habs mir eben mal angeguckt. Wenn ich direkt zum Fuxi fahre muss ich weniger Bergauf als wenn ich übers rote Kreuz fahre  
klären wir das einfach morgen, bzw nachher


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

ich brauche auch ca. ne stunde bis zum roten kreuz...von da bis auf den feldi ca. 15-20 minuten, wenn wir am kastell hochfahren und dann zum windeck sollten wir das bis 14 uhr schaffen 

ich fahre aber sicherheitshalber um 12:15 los *lachweg* nicht das ich nicht rechtzeitig da bin


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> habs mir eben mal angeguckt. Wenn ich direkt zum Fuxi fahre muss ich weniger Bergauf als wenn ich übers rote Kreuz fahre
> klären wir das einfach morgen, bzw nachher



jo kein ding...dann treffen wir uns am fuchsi...auch ok


----------



## caroka (30. April 2007)

Morgen Ihr Plauscher,

Ich fahr heut wieder mit dem Rad zur A******.


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fahr heut wieder mit dem Rad zur A******.



da bin ich schon ...

ist schön leer uff de gass heut


----------



## fUEL (30. April 2007)

Moinsen, 
Kommt morgen mal jemand zum Anfeuerungsschreien ???

Mir kribbelts schon .

Das Ibc Dimb Racing team hat einen weiteren Teilnehmer aus Hamburg, Jungspund Jahrgang 83. 

Prima dann sind wir ein 3 er Team und langsam scheint er nicht zu sein.( 37 er Schnitt gemeldet, man untertreibt da ja gerne ein bisschen, damit man drüber kommt im Rennen.  )

Vielleicht kreigen wir ne Geranie oder so was in der Teamwertung, wenn wir alle 3 Gesund ankommen.


Wenn nicht -Spaß macht es bestimmt, war letztes Jahr echt geilomat und das Wetter wird perfekt - 23 Grad soll es sein.


Gestern sind mir bisschen auf der Ironman Strecke rumgefahren - eigentlich was für Weicheier, kaum Steiungen!

Wir haben ja auch die Flachstrecke 350 hm auf 74 km gewählt, damit der Kilian sich nicht die Akkus leer fährt weil er doch am Samstag beim Schottenmarathon auch startet.

Ich komm ja mit einigen von Euch zur Regeneration in die Pfalz!!!! 

Trailssspaaßßßßß hurra!!


Gell Gerd, wir testen die Trails auf Ihre Sportlichkeit 


Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. April 2007)

de kater und ich wollen morgen erst mal am schmerzberg gucken.
dann vielleicht runter noch eppstein, wo die weicheier durchkommen  
anschließend wieder hoch zum feldberg und nach ruppsch die profis gucken  
so zumindest der plan. wenn mein  mitkommt, werde ich aber vermutlich vom schmerzberg aus direkt richtung feldberg starten ... schaun mer mal ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber Sport zuschauen, egal ob Live oder im Fernsehen ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## caroka (30. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Kommt morgen mal jemand zum Anfeuerungsschreien ???
> 
> ........



Wahrscheinlich schau ich mir das Rennen von meinem Balkon aus an. Du fährst direkt bei mir vorbei.


----------



## Maggo (30. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Kommt morgen mal jemand zum Anfeuerungsschreien ???
> 
> Mir kribbelts schon .
> ...



gut holz kollege,

wenn ich dich unterwegs sehen sollte gibts anfeuerung par excellence.


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber Sport zuschauen, egal ob Live oder im Fernsehen ist nicht mein Ding.



na ja, in dem fall verbinde ich möglichst immer eigene sportliche betätigung mit pausen an diversen interessanten streckenpunkten ...
also quasi ein aktiver zuschauer ...

das geht nunmal bei den meisten anderen sportarten nicht und man ist da zum zusschauen quasi verdammt, wenn man es denn möchte.
so ein gepflegtes fußballspiel im tv wie letztens manu-milan schau ich mir auch sehr gerne an  

jeder eben so, wie er mag ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... jeder eben so, wie er mag ...



Ebend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2007)

Ich geh' jetzt biken...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

ich hab noch bissi über 2std


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hab noch bissi über 2std



dito


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

*HKN aufwachen, es wird Zeit*


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *HKN aufwachen, es wird Zeit*



bin ja wach


----------



## caroka (30. April 2007)

Warum bin ich heute arbeiten?  Nix los.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bin ja wach



dann is ja gut, ich wollt nur sicher sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

wollen wir den Zacken mitnehmen?


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Warum bin ich heute arbeiten?  Nix los.



geht mir auch so ... aber kann halt net jeder frei haben ...



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wollen wir den Zacken mitnehmen?



lasst mir den bloß im wald stehen, sonst gibts ärger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

ich glaub ich war noch nie am Zacken fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wollen wir den Zacken mitnehmen?



Wär schon schön wenn wir ihn mitnehmen könnten  

Hast Du dir gedanken über den Transport gemacht?

Wer bekommt ihn zum Schluß?

Ich kann eigentlich nix mit ihm anfangen, unser Garten is zu klein


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> lasst mir den bloß im wald stehen, sonst gibts ärger



Sei net so penibel, gönn uns auch mal was, da steht noch genug anner Zeusch rum was wir stehen lassen


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sei net so penibel, gönn uns auch mal was, da steht noch genug anner Zeusch rum was wir stehen lassen



ei dann nehmt doch den hubbel mit. den braucht an der stelle eh keiner


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. April 2007)

Also Leute, wenn ich morgen den Zacken nicht finde und statt dessen in ein tiefes Loch falle, bin ich entweder zu weit gefahren oder es gibt mächtig Ärger!!!  
Geht außer dem Fux und mir noch jemand morgen Henninger kucken? Wir wollen versuchen, alle beteiligten IDRT-Racer anzufeuern und die Profis am Windeck und Ruppscher Berg zu sehen. Klar, daß der weg dorthin trailig sein wird.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Also Leute, wenn ich morgen den Zacken nicht finde und statt dessen in ein tiefes Loch falle, bin ich entweder zu weit gefahren oder es gibt mächtig Ärger!!!
> Geht außer dem Fux und mir noch jemand morgen Henninger kucken? Wir wollen versuchen, alle beteiligten IDRT-Racer anzufeuern und die Profis am Windeck und Ruppscher Berg zu sehen. Klar, daß der weg dorthin trailig sein wird.




Wenn Ihr alle so heftig reagiert lassen wir ihn halt stehen 

Wegen morgen, laß uns das doch heut Abend bequatschen, da kann Fabienne ihren Senf dazugeben, prinzipiell würd ich aber schon gerne mitfahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

irgendwie is es kalt bei uns 
das mit dem Zacken klären wir dann am Fuxi


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

so ich fahr gleich mal los  wer langsam iist fährt früher los


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

ich ess noch ne kleinigkeit und dann heißt es auf für mich Abfahrt (- im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, los gehts direkt mit nem Trail )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

und abfahrt, bis gleich


----------



## Tech3 (30. April 2007)

Ich bekomme noch meinen Hass bei diesen UST Reifen 
Die sind ja endschwer aufzuziehen.

Aber was tut man nich alles für Pannensicherheit  

/EDIT:

Ahrg das gibts doch nicht...


----------



## fUEL (30. April 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich bekomme noch meinen Hass bei diesen UST Reifen
> Die sind ja endschwer aufzuziehen.
> 
> Aber was tut man nich alles für Pannensicherheit
> ...


 
Spuke oder Prilwasser hilft ungemein, auf em Trail tuts auch mal Urin oder ähnliches.


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> in wie fern? Weil mich trotz der >150kg Last an der Sattelstütze die Trailsucht überkam und ich den gefahren bin wie sonst auch immer (nur ohne Sprungeinlagen) um dann unten an der T-Kreuzung festzustellen das die Vbrakes nicht so das wahre sind?  Spass hats gemacht, jetz is der Hänger an ner Schweißnaht gebrochen und bis das gerichtet wird wird wohl noch dauern....





 ich hab gedacht der spinnt fährt der mit mir aufm sessel en trail runter un bemerkt dann später das er die über 150kg net abremsen kann....
des war ne lustige fahrt kann ich euch sagen... -->der höllenritt


----------



## Tech3 (30. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Spuke oder Prilwasser hilft ungemein, auf em Trail tuts auch mal Urin oder ähnliches.



Habe schon Spüli, Talkum und Vaseline versucht 
Den Mantel auch schon warm gemacht und immer schön ins Felgenbett gedrückt... ich weiß nicht mehr weiter und die Haut löst sich auch schon von den Fingern


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

so zurück...fette ausfahrt...schön langsam bergauf...und "etwas" schneller bergab.

daran könnte ich mich gewöhnen und auf jedenfall gibt das ne wiederholung. 

ich merk meine unterarme immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

*griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins*


----------



## caroka (30. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins*



verstehe


----------



## fUEL (30. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins*


Schön, Du hast Post für noch mehr Griiinnsss


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Schön, Du hast Post für noch mehr Griiinnsss



Hab sie schon gelesen, war aber erstmal den Dreck vom Körper wegmachen und werd jetzt noch was essen, dann bin ich wieder aufnahme bzw. antwortbereit


*griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins*

Mir tut alles überall weh, geil!


----------



## Tech3 (30. April 2007)

Ich hab auch wieder Grund zum grinsen  

Der erste Reifen ist drauf 

Nun zu nummer 2..


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

komisch, jetzt sind wir ja wirklich sehr langsam gefahren (weil ihr ja so nett gewartet habt ) und trotzdem fühlen sich meine beine an als ob ich ne weltreise gemacht hätte.

kann es nur wiederholen -> HAMMER


----------



## caroka (30. April 2007)

Hi Missghost,

suchst Du MTK-Cube?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

Ich bin auch platt, werd gleich die Kiddies vom Sofa jagen und mich drauf breit machen


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

Videos sind schön geworden auch das von mir gedrehte, trotz "aber die Aufnahme"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

ei gude!

das sind ja 550hm von da unten bis aufm Feldi 
aber ich bin beim runter fahren über die Skipiste der Sonne entgegen gefahren  von daher wars auch hell genug.
War heute premiere für mich, zum ersten mal über 2000hm gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2007)

@Lucafabian: Sehen wollen! 

Was für ein endlos ge**er Bike-Tag: Zwei Touren mit insgesamt 80km und 1650hm


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> das sind ja 550hm von da unten bis aufm Feldi
> aber ich bin beim runter fahren über die Skipiste der Sonne entgegen gefahren  von daher wars auch hell genug.
> War heute premiere für mich, zum ersten mal über 2000hm gefahren



Du bist Cracy 


Bilder sehen will *lechz*


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Lucafabian: Sehen wollen!
> 
> Was für ein endlos ge**er Bike-Tag: Zwei Touren mit insgesamt 80km und 1650hm



PN mit link ist in Deinem Postfach


----------



## missghost28 (30. April 2007)

Hallo Caro,

wenn ich richtig informiert bin, sollte er noch bei Arachne sein und die Küche in Stand setzen.

Da Gerd auch nicht online ist, sind die Beiden wohl noch am Arbeiten.

Da Gerd ja auch bei den Frauen liest, kann ich jetzt auch mal bei Euch lesen.

Wie geht's denn sonst so?

Habe gestern mit meinem Männe einen "Technikfahrkurs" in Mainz besucht. Ich glaube sagen zu können, dass wir beide auf unsere Kosten gekommen sind.
Es hat viel Spaß gemacht und einige gute Tipps haben wir auch mitgenommen.
Obwohl Carsten mehr so bei den Hüpf-Gurus war (bei ihm ist auch ein Sechsjähriger mitgefahren. Man, der hatte überhaupt keine Angst vor irgendwas).

Gruß Bine


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

War aber auch ne sehr geile Ausfahrt. Ich weiß auch nicht, ich hatte mir das zuhause vorgenommen, die Verpflegung war ausreichend und die Beine haben sich durch das glücklicherweiße langsame Tempo auch noch entsprechend gefühlt. Also bin ich einfach nochmal drüber und hab immerhin den Schnitt von 12,4 unten am Trail auf 13,8 bis zu mir heben können


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Lucafabian: Sehen wollen!
> 
> Was für ein endlos ge**er Bike-Tag: Zwei Touren mit insgesamt 80km und 1650hm




nicht schlecht...bei deinem tempo wär ich nach 1 km fertig...deine arme frau


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> War aber auch ne sehr geile Ausfahrt. Ich weiß auch nicht, ich hatte mir das zuhause vorgenommen, die Verpflegung war ausreichend und die Beine haben sich durch das glücklicherweiße langsame Tempo auch noch entsprechend gefühlt. Also bin ich einfach nochmal drüber und hab immerhin den Schnitt von 12,4 unten am Trail auf 13,8 bis zu mir heben können



unsere gazelle...wenn man hinter ihm fährt und sieht wie er über die sprünge "schwebt"...RESPEKT


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

missghost28 schrieb:


> (bei ihm ist auch ein Sechsjähriger mitgefahren. Man, der hatte überhaupt keine Angst vor irgendwas).
> 
> Gruß Bine



Der hieß nicht zufällig Lucafabian? Ich mein meinen kleinen und nicht mich


----------



## Maggo (30. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> PN mit link ist in Deinem Postfach



und in meinem????? tsetsetse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. April 2007)

missghost28 schrieb:


> Da Gerd ja auch bei den Frauen liest, kann ich jetzt auch mal bei Euch lesen.
> 
> Gruß Bine



aber hier darf doch JEDE(R) mitlesen und naturalemente auch seinen senf hier reinschütten....wo kämen wir denn dahin wenn wir erst andere threads lesen müssten um ander neue gesichter hier begrüßen zu dürfen.....??????


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aber hier darf doch JEDE(R) mitlesen und naturalemente auch seinen senf hier reinschütten....wo kämen wir denn dahin wenn wir erst andere threads lesen müssten um ander neue gesichter hier begrüßen zu dürfen.....??????



du hast post


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

sogar zweimal


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aber hier darf doch JEDE(R) mitlesen und naturalemente auch seinen senf hier reinschütten....wo kämen wir denn dahin wenn wir erst andere threads lesen müssten um ander neue gesichter hier begrüßen zu dürfen.....??????



wobei "MEHR" frauen hier gerne gesehen sind - natürlich zusätzlich zu unseren netten stammplauscherinnen


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

Maggo wann dürfen wir Dich mal wieder aufem Trail begrüßen?
Du fehlst uns


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo wann dürfen wir Dich mal wieder aufem Trail begrüßen?
> Du fehlst uns



richtig...haben heute mehrmals von dir gesprochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

Maggo das hätte Dir richtig gefallen, Halbtoten, Reichenbachtal und zu guter letzt vom Alden über den Hubbel runter und auf den schwarzen Balken bzw. Victoria Trail. 

Den Hubbel ist heut keiner gefahren, wir waren zu ferdisch


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

***griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins***

GN8


----------



## caroka (30. April 2007)

missghost28 schrieb:


> Hallo Caro,
> 
> wenn ich richtig informiert bin, sollte er noch bei Arachne sein und die Küche in Stand setzen.
> 
> ...



Jaja die Kinder......


----------



## caroka (30. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und in meinem????? tsetsetse.



Ich will auch Post.


----------



## caroka (30. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aber hier darf doch JEDE(R) mitlesen und naturalemente auch seinen senf hier reinschütten....wo kämen wir denn dahin wenn wir erst andere threads lesen müssten um ander neue gesichter hier begrüßen zu dürfen.....??????



.......noch mehr lesen?


----------



## caroka (30. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo wann dürfen wir Dich mal wieder aufem Trail begrüßen?
> Du fehlst uns



Mir aber auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der hieß nicht zufällig Lucafabian? Ich mein meinen kleinen und nicht mich



Meinst Du jetzt Deinen Sohn oder Deinen Kleinen? 

P.S: Danke für den Link!


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ***griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins***
> 
> GN8



GN8 lugga...ich werf mich auch mal vor den fernseh


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich will auch Post.



hast Du!


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hast Du!


und wie immer 2mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. April 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> richtig...haben heute mehrmals von dir gesprochen...



hoffentlich nur gutes.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meinst Du jetzt Deinen Sohn oder Deinen Kleinen?
> 
> P.S: Danke für den Link!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hoffentlich nur gutes.



   Verliebte Jungs sagen nix schlechtes


----------



## Maggo (30. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir aber auch.



 da werd ich ja glatt rot.....vielleicht sollte ich mir nächstes wochenende mal nix vornehmen.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da werd ich ja glatt rot.....vielleicht sollte ich mir nächstes wochenende mal nix vornehmen.



*Jaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Maggo (30. April 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich will auch Post.



mhhhh ich kanns dir auch nochmal schicken. sag einfach laut :"HIER!"


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

Hört doch mal auf dauernd zu posten, so wird das nix mit der Kiste 

....ständig machts ping....da, schon wieder


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

so hier mein letztes,


wir wollen demnächst mal auf em Alden frühstücken....

jetzt stell ich den Ton ab....


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

*gg* ja schlimm die jugend von heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2007)

und bin weg


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und bin weg



MIT


----------



## Maggo (30. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hört doch mal auf dauernd zu posten, so wird das nix mit der Kiste
> 
> ....ständig machts ping....da, schon wieder



du bist aber auch echt der einzige, den ich kenne, der sich über neue beiträge im PLAUSCHFRED per mail benachrichtigen lässt.


----------



## Maggo (30. April 2007)

wasn jetzt hier???? hab grad nen zweiten roten aufgemacht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

hab eben die Bilder angeguckt und lade jetz hoch
leider mal wieder das Album voll  und leider auch viele Bilder unscharf. Aber es war einfach nur * griiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnssssssssss *


----------



## caroka (30. April 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da werd ich ja glatt rot.....vielleicht sollte ich mir nächstes wochenende mal nix vornehmen.



Nächste WE lass ich es mit Arachne, RH und Fuel krachen. Aber dann..... kommen die Spessarträuber. Aber dann......bin ich erst mal in Torbole. Aber dann.........hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so hier mein letztes,
> 
> 
> wir wollen demnächst mal auf em Alden frühstücken....
> ...



Ge**e Idee! Aber ich will dabei sein.


----------



## caroka (30. April 2007)

.....und der Maggo auch. 



Gude RH!


----------



## fUEL (30. April 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo das hätte Dir richtig gefallen, Halbtoten, Reichenbachtal und zu guter letzt vom Alden über den Hubbel runter und auf den schwarzen Balken bzw. Victoria Trail.
> 
> Den Hubbel ist heut keiner gefahren, wir waren zu ferdisch


 
Hab ich mir gedacht...........ihr seid drüber gesprungen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

hier noch die paar Bilder die ich noch hochladen konnte, jetz is wieder alles voll 
mal son Fotoordner von "damals" löschen oder so  die Saalburgfotos von der Dimbtour letzes Jahr interessieren doch keinen mehr oder?


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab ich mir gedacht...........ihr seid drüber gesprungen



ab in die heia ! will morgen leistung sehen !!!


----------



## fUEL (30. April 2007)

Nacht dann mal ................um 6 is die vorbei und dannn............
oweoweh....

bitte ohne Panne ohne Unfall, mit guten Beinen gesund geblieben und schnell im gesamten Team ankommen


Wenn ich im Ziel bin freu ich mich auf die Pfalz. Autobahn gg Trails.

...beides Geil ...hauptsache schnell auf der Straße und funny im Gelände.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

hab grad mal geschaut -> 49,2 km, 12,9 schnitt und 1586 hm <- doch garnicht so schlecht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

Respekt hkn  -->64km 2004hm 13,8 im Schnitt<--
den Schnitt müssen wir bergab gerettet haben 
aber meine Handgelenke melden sich immernoch von dem ungeplanten Überraschungsdrop auf dem Halbtoten.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Respekt hkn  -->64km 2004hm 13,8 im Schnitt<--
> den Schnitt müssen wir bergab gerettet haben
> aber meine Handgelenker melden sich immernoch von dem ungeplanten Überraschungsdrop auf dem Halbtoten.




du bist eh der härteste...er springste unfreiwillig das komische dingens da und dann fährste nochmal ne extrarunde um den feldi 

natürlich haben wir das tempo bergab geholt...weil bergauf zwischen 6-11 km/h das kanns nicht gewesen sein.

meine handgelenke und unterarme reihen sich prima bei meinen beinen ein *lachweg* mal gucken wie es nach dem schlafen ist...vielleicht geht dann ja noch mal ein kleines ründchen *träum*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

morgen um 10 steht der iggi hier auf der Matte (hat er zumindest vorhin so angedroht) und dann gehts zum Feldberg - Weißwürste beim Radeln beobachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (30. April 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> morgen um 10 steht der iggi hier auf der Matte (hat er zumindest vorhin so angedroht) und dann gehts zum Feldberg - Weißwürste beim Radeln beobachten



boah 10 uhr...das ist ja mitten in der nacht  - hab mir mal erlaubt 3 deiner bilder bei mir in die galerie zu packen....du hast die besseren actionbilder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

kein Ding, dann kann ich die bei mir ja löschen und dafür andere hochladen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2007)

hier dann noch drei


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2007)

ich verabschiede mich mal, muss ja morgen früh raus 
gute Nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Mai 2007)

GN8 CR - viel spaß morgen...vielleicht finde ich ja auch noch mal den weg zum feldi


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Mai 2007)

Gn8


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2007)

Moin Maggo


----------



## Maggo (1. Mai 2007)

morsche lugga un die annern die bald wach wern. heut gehts mit der frau aufs rad, bin mal gespannt, ich will eigentlich große wege meiden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2007)

Moin, Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris (1. Mai 2007)

Moin WahlTho


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2007)

Ach der Boris, ei was macht denn das Knie?


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2007)

Moin moin,

heute dreht sich hier alles um das Radrennen. Mal gespannt was der Tag so bringt. Jetzt gibt es erst mal Frühstück. 
Mensch, schlaf ich lange.


----------



## Maggo (1. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mensch, schlaf ich lange.




man nennt es auch schönheitsschlaf......hast du das überhaupt nötig???


----------



## Boris (1. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach der Boris, ei was macht denn das Knie?


Knie iss wieder soweit o.k.

Leider hab ich heut die 'A' Karte und die Kantine macht net uff.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2007)

Boris schrieb:


> Knie iss wieder soweit o.k.
> 
> Leider hab ich heut die 'A' Karte und die Kantine macht net uff.



Ach Du bist ja heute in der Firma  - Armes Sch***n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris (1. Mai 2007)

mein Lichtblick ist der Grill   heut nachmittach  !


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2007)

Boris schrieb:


> Knie iss wieder soweit o.k.
> 
> Leider hab ich heut die 'A' Karte und die Kantine macht net uff.





wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Du bist ja heute in der Firma  - Armes Sch***n



Ahh, Kollegen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2007)

moin moin

und abfahrt


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> man nennt es auch schönheitsschlaf......hast du das überhaupt nötig???



Darauf hatte ich es gar nicht angelegt aber dann spiel ich den Ball mal zurück. 
Wenn man von so vielen netten, tollen Kerlen umgeben ist, strahlt die Schönheit von innen.


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> und abfahrt



Moin Kresi,

viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ahh, Kollegen



GGeennaauu


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GGeennaauu



Das I-Net macht die Welt zum Dorf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2007)

So ich glaub' ich geh' jetz auch mal Biken...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2007)

Moin Google,
noch zwei Wochen,
gestern häts Dir auch Spaß gemacht,
bergauf wars vielleicht zu langsam für Dich,
bergab wars unbeschreiblich


Das Grinsen geht wieder mal gar nicht mehr weg


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2007)

Moin auch an alle annern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2007)

Moin Lugga,
komme gerade vom Balkon. *Dramatik pur*. 
Ich geh jetzt mit den Mädels mal raus. Und irgendwann werde ich dann auch noch mal fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2007)

Ihr habts gut,
ich bin zum aufpassen verdonnert


----------



## Tech3 (1. Mai 2007)

Morgähn

Hab die Reifen noch dazu überreden können auf die Felgen zu hüppen


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Morgähn
> 
> Hab die Reifen noch dazu überreden können auf die Felgen zu hüppen



Solche Mäntel will ich auch....


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Mai 2007)

servus leute


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus leute



Salve Hkn,

wenn hier die letzten durchgerauscht sind, sitze ich auf dem Bock.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2007)

So bin wieder da.

Ich glaube ich habe Crazy-Racer so gegen 13:15 Uhr am Fuchstanz durchrausen sehen


----------



## fUEL (1. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nacht dann mal ................um 6 is die vorbei und dannn............
> oweoweh....
> 
> bitte ohne Panne ohne Unfall, mit guten Beinen gesund geblieben und schnell im gesamten Team ankommen
> ...


 

Wir sind alle gesund angekommen, es gab massenhaft Unfälle, so daß das schon alleine ne Leistung ist.

Die Ergebnisse sind wohl auch anständig..........

Leider war an einer Stelle so schlecht ausgeschildert, daß ich deshalb 2 bis3 Minuten verloren habe, weil ich mich mit ca 6 Kollegen verfahren habe. 
Die ersten 20 km waren mörderisch, der Schnitt war zu dem Zeitpunkt weit über 50 km/h. 

Ein Teamergebniss für das Dimb Team lässt sich leider nicht ermitteln.
Die Ergebnisse sind online:
Unser Hamburger Dimbkollege hat auf der 102 km Runde den 34 ten Platz seiner Alterswertung erreicht Respekt!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2007)

Dein Schnitt von über 38 verdient auch Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dein Schnitt von über 38 verdient auch Respekt



is ja auch ohne bersch gefahrn  

hab heut mitm kater einige bergwertungen gemacht : schmerzberg, ruppsch, weilberg, kl. zacken (danke, dass ihr ihn da gelassen habt, so konnten wir ihn mitnehmen  ), feldberg, eichkopf ...
und zwischendurch die 102 er sowie die profis angefeuert ...
am ende hatte ich bei 35 km 2796 hm aufm tacho. das mach erst mal einer nach    mein hac ist schon ein schatz


----------



## Tech3 (1. Mai 2007)

So ich werd mich auch noch mal in den Sattel schwingen

Vielleicht sieht man sich aufem Fuchstanz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... am ende hatte ich bei 35 km 2796 hm aufm tacho...



Die Strecke hätte ich gerne im Detail zum Nachfahren


----------



## fUEL (1. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> is ja auch ohne bersch gefahrn
> 
> hab heut mitm kater einige bergwertungen gemacht : schmerzberg, ruppsch, weilberg, kl. zacken (danke, dass ihr ihn da gelassen habt, so konnten wir ihn mitnehmen  ), feldberg, eichkopf ...
> und zwischendurch die 102 er sowie die profis angefeuert ...
> am ende hatte ich bei 35 km 2796 hm aufm tacho. das mach erst mal einer nach   mein hac ist schon ein schatz


 
Du bist ein echter held


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So bin wieder da.
> 
> Ich glaube ich habe Crazy-Racer so gegen 13:15 Uhr am Fuchstanz durchrausen sehen



das kann gut sein zu der zeit warn wir da rumfahren....


----------



## fUEL (1. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dein Schnitt von über 38 verdient auch Respekt


Kilian verdient auch Respekt 

Eigentlich jeder der mitfährt , weil es potentiell gefährlich ist,  im Pulk von Dutzenden mit wenigen zentimetern Abstand und Vielen, die wenig vom 
gemeinsamen Ankommen halten.....

Manchmal braucht man Nerven wie Drahtseile oder einfach das bisschen Glück, wenn man der erste ist, der neben den 30 gestürzten noch gerad so vorbei kommt..........

Das ist Adrenalin pur ..........das schönste ist aber der Speed auf so ner Strasse wie der B8 , die autobahngleich gut ausgebaut ist........vergleichbar nur noch mit Segeln auf dem Katamaran.......


Auch schmale Reifen machen Spaß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2007)

Ei gude
das am Fuxtanz kann schon sein. Aufm Weg zum Alden.
Ich hab den Kater und den Fux auf dem Weg hoch zum Feldberg gesehen, allerdings nur von hinten.
Am Ende standen bei mir 52km mit 1350hm aufm Tacho  leider sehr sehr viele Höhenmeter bergab verschenkt, aber das kann man mit gestern aufwiegen, dann waren es zwei durchschnittliche Touren 
Bergwertung am Feldberg hab ich live gesehen und auch digitalisiert und soviele Canyons wie heute hab ich noch nie an einem Tag gesehen  ausser im Canyon laden 

Respekt Frank 

@ Fux: wart ihr zwischendurch nochmal in den Alpen? Oder habt ihr euch runter shuttlen lassen


----------



## Maggo (1. Mai 2007)

bei mir und meiner süßen wars ne lockere ausfahrt. sie war heute das erste mal aufm trail unterwegs und hat sich leider prompt gelegt. jetzt ist das knie offen aber sie trägts mit fassung und nem dicken pflaster. wenn wir heut nicht zum grillen eingeladen wären würd ich ihr zur belohnung für ihr tapferes durchhalten was leckeres kochen. ~30km 450hm 12er schnitt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das am Fuxtanz kann schon sein. Aufm Weg zum Alden.



Ich sass da gerade in der Ecke direkt neben dem Kiosk und hab mir nen Käsekuchen reingefrässt *Bäuerchen*

@Fux, Kater: Ich will die Strecke im Detail zum Nachfahren!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2007)

2760 hm an einem Tag? 


Das wär mir zu anstregend


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 2760 hm an einem Tag?
> *vor allem auf die paar km verteilt, da gehts ja ständig und nur steil hoch*
> 
> Das wär mir zu anstregend



bergab geht das 

hab heut den iggi zum Alden geführt, der war da noch nie, geschweige denn ist er da runter gefahren  immerhin ist er nicht geflogen 

wann fahren wir mal wieder so ne schöne Trailrunde?


----------



## Maggo (1. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wann fahren wir mal wieder so ne schöne Trailrunde?



wie schauts am WE???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 2760 hm an einem Tag?
> 
> 
> Das wär mir zu anstregend


Für alle, die den Hinweis vom Fux auf seinen spinnenden HAC nicht verstanden haben hier nochmal im Klartext: Ich hatte heute 993 hm bei 37 km auf der Uhr stehen und beim Michael dürften es inkl. Anfahrt aus Hornau und Schmerzbergpendeln auch nicht über 1200 gewesen sein. Sein HAc ist da öfters mal etwas überoptimistisch. 
War aber ´ne sehr lustige Runde heute mit vielen Trails (Danke an alle, die den Zacken da gelassen haben!   ) und bei den ganzen Freizeitradlern durfte man sich heute mal richtig schnell fühlen. Auf der Feldbergschneise hab ich dann gleich mal für nächsten Sonntag das Überholen einer langsameren Gruppe bergab geübt. Überholen macht Spaß!  

Respekt allen Henninger-Teilnehmern, egal auf welcher Strecke! Beim MTB ist zwar das Gelände tückischer, aber dieses im Pulck fahren verlangt gerade auf die Dauer noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit und wenn man sich mit dem Renner legt, fällt man meistens viel härter und schneller, als mit dem MTB. Frank und Kilian konnten wir diesmal aus Zeitgründen leider nicht anfeuern, aber mischuwi und einen mir vom Nickname unbekannten IDRT-Racer haben wir zweimal befeuern können. 

@Crazy: Wo am Feldberg hast du uns denn gesehen? Ich hab immer mal nach dir gekuckt, weil du ja geschrieben hattest, daß du auch da hin wolltest, hab dich aber nicht entdecken können.


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2007)

danke kater für die aufklärung  
hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass mir das hier auch nur einer glaubt   
mehr wie 1200 hm dürften es bei mir wirklich nicht gewesen sein.

die eichkopfschneise ist übrigens wieder voll befahrbar. allerdings liegen noch heimtückische baumstämme auf der piste. mal quer, mal längs   da hätte es mich heute fast zerissen, als ich mal wieder mit meinem hardtail das hinterrad vom kater halten wollte ...

@crazy : wie kommt es, dass du uns nur von hinten gesehen hast  
so schnell waren wir jetzt auch nicht bergauf unterwegs.

am feldberg-gipfel haben wir noch erdi und andreas aus dem nachbarfred mit frau/freundin getroffen. waren dank pinker trikots mit so nem knut drauf ganz gut zu erkennen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Mai 2007)

Hab mal Fotos hochgeladen:

Spitzengruppe am Windeck




Bunter Lindwurm im Taunus




AWB-Racing Team im Einsatz




IBC DIMB Racing Team am Schmerzberg in Eppstein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2007)

ich hab euch gesehn als ihr halt grade hoch seit. Von uns aus gesehen kamt ihr von rechts hoch, wir sind von links gekommen. Und nachdem ihr vorbei wart haben sich die zwei Wege dann zu einem vereint. Das ist kurz vor ganz oben. Dann habe ich euch nochmal in ner Gruppe stehen sehen, hinten beim Kiosk vor dem Einstieg in die Skipiste/alte Rodelbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (1. Mai 2007)

So wieder da.

War heute gut drauf  

10min schneller oben und 5 schneller unten 

Da binsch zufrieden aber leider war der Fuchstanz wie leergefegt 


Gruß Hendrik


----------



## fUEL (1. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Für alle, die den Hinweis vom Fux auf seinen spinnenden HAC nicht verstanden haben hier nochmal im Klartext: Ich hatte heute 993 hm bei 37 km auf der Uhr stehen und beim Michael dürften es inkl. Anfahrt aus Hornau und Schmerzbergpendeln auch nicht über 1200 gewesen sein. Sein HAc ist da öfters mal etwas überoptimistisch.
> War aber ´ne sehr lustige Runde heute mit vielen Trails (Danke an alle, die den Zacken da gelassen haben!  ) und bei den ganzen Freizeitradlern durfte man sich heute mal richtig schnell fühlen. Auf der Feldbergschneise hab ich dann gleich mal für nächsten Sonntag das Überholen einer langsameren Gruppe bergab geübt. Überholen macht Spaß!
> 
> Respekt allen Henninger-Teilnehmern, egal auf welcher Strecke! Beim MTB ist zwar das Gelände tückischer, aber dieses im Pulck fahren verlangt gerade auf die Dauer noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit und wenn man sich mit dem Renner legt, fällt man meistens viel härter und schneller, als mit dem MTB. Frank und Kilian konnten wir diesmal aus Zeitgründen leider nicht anfeuern, aber mischuwi und einen mir vom Nickname unbekannten IDRT-Racer haben wir zweimal befeuern können.
> ...


Bei der Antwort auf meinen vorherigen Post war ja wohl die Ironie des Heldentums nachvollziehbar. isnst it??


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... Ironie des Heldentums ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Für alle, die den Hinweis vom Fux auf seinen spinnenden HAC nicht verstanden haben hier nochmal im Klartext: Ich hatte heute 993 hm bei 37 km auf der Uhr stehen und beim Michael dürften es inkl. Anfahrt aus Hornau und Schmerzbergpendeln auch nicht über 1200 gewesen sein. Sein HAc ist da öfters mal etwas überoptimistisch.



Schade


----------



## fUEL (1. Mai 2007)

Gut Nacht mal ich hol noch mal die Lupine raus und fahr in Wald Höhenmeter machen, damit ich mir die Bettruhe auch verdient habe.
Aber langsam halt damit ich länger dran hab..........zum Frühstück bin ich widder hier............


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



@fuel : hab da wohl noch den hier  vergessen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2007)

war doch klar


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> war doch klar



danke


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hab euch gesehn als ihr halt grade hoch seit. Von uns aus gesehen kamt ihr von rechts hoch, wir sind von links gekommen. Und nachdem ihr vorbei wart haben sich die zwei Wege dann zu einem vereint. Das ist kurz vor ganz oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gut Nacht mal ich hol noch mal die Lupine raus und fahr in Wald Höhenmeter machen, damit ich mir die Bettruhe auch verdient habe.
> Aber langsam halt damit ich länger dran hab..........zum Frühstück bin ich widder hier............



Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja - Man erkennt mich an der Tripleshot


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Respekt an die Henniger-Aktivisten.

@Uwe, CR und hkn, die gestern hier 

 runtergerattert sind: Wo ist denn diese Treppe . Ist das jene, die schon öfter Thema war, ich aber wohl noch nie gefahren bin ???

@Maggo: in welcher Gegend seid Ihr denn die 30km und 450 hm gefahren ?

Ich war heute besuchsbedingt Richtung Südwesten unterwegs (ein Kaff ca. 4 km vom Alzeyer Kreuz entfernt). Sind immerhin 57,8 km und 2:39 h inkl. 2 Fähr-Überfahrten (und nur 239 hm) zusammengekommen.


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2007)

War eben nochmal bei Arachne. Das mit dem Festnetz und I-Net dauert noch. Ich sag nur Telekom. 
@MTK-Cube 
Küche sieht gei1 aus. 

@fUEL
congratulations 


Heute ist Vollmond und ganz mild draußen. 

Na gut, ich versuch mal zu pennen.

GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Respekt an die Henniger-Aktivisten.
> 
> @Uwe, CR und hkn, die gestern hier
> ...



Hallo Carsten,
Wenn man ins Reichenbachtal  und dann wie gewohnt hoch kommt man dort vorbei. Hast Du die Videos von der Treppe gesehen?


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> .....
> 
> @Maggo: in welcher Gegend seid Ihr denn die 30km und 450 hm gefahren ?
> 
> Ich war heute besuchsbedingt Richtung Südwesten unterwegs (ein Kaff ca. 4 km vom Alzeyer Kreuz entfernt). Sind immerhin 57,8 km und 2:39 h inkl. 2 Fähr-Überfahrten (und nur 239 hm) zusammengekommen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> Wenn man ins Reichenbachtal  und dann wie gewohnt hoch kommt man dort vorbei. Hast Du die Videos von der Treppe gesehen?


69% sind runtergeladen, moment noch .... 

Edit: 100%
Die Treppe ist wohl doch steiler als es auf dem Foto ausschaut 

Uwe und Sebastian: Seid Ihr bei dem Bild ...0008.jpg besoffen oder geht Ihr Euch an die Gurgeln ? 

Wenn Ihr nächstes WE dort (für Maggo und mich und ...) nochmal hinfahren würdet, muß ich mir das im Kalender fett vermerken (ich hoff ich reiss die Klappe mal wieder nicht zu weit auf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Heute ist Vollmond und ganz mild draußen.



Hmm ... vorhin kam es mir aber schon ziemlich frisch vor. Ich denke morgen früh ist zumindest ein langes Trikot angesagt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> Wenn man ins Reichenbachtal  und dann wie gewohnt hoch kommt man dort vorbei. Hast Du die Videos von der Treppe gesehen?



Könntest Du das bitte etwas genauer beschreiben? Ich habe auch keinen Plan, wo die Treppe sein soll


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hmm ... vorhin kam es mir aber schon ziemlich frisch vor. Ich denke morgen früh ist zumindest ein langes Trikot angesagt...



OK, ich bin nur durch den Ort geschlendert. 
Im Wald ist es kalt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Mai 2007)

Sieht sehr nach der Treppe am Kocherfelsen südlich des Falkensteiner Friedhofs aus.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sieht sehr nach der Treppe am Kocherfelsen südlich des Falkensteiner Friedhofs aus.



Das dürfte passen  


Carsten hast schon wieder Post


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sieht sehr nach der Treppe am Kocherfelsen südlich des Falkensteiner Friedhofs aus.



ich bin immer wieder von dir und den anderen begeistert das ihr euch die namen alle merken könnt.  naja vielleicht lerne ich das auch noch...


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Heute ist Vollmond und ganz mild draußen.
> 
> Na gut, ich versuch mal zu pennen.
> 
> GN8



GN8 caro...naja und mild...bin vorhin mit nem kumpel offen CJ7 gefahren...puh war das kalt...aber hauptsache noch mal an die eisdiele...heimfahrt war zwar zittern angesagt, aber sehr lustig


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Uwe und Sebastian: Seid Ihr bei dem Bild ...0008.jpg besoffen oder geht Ihr Euch an die Gurgeln ?



Wir diskutierten wer der schnellere war


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2007)

@Schwarzer Kater oder wers weis:
In der Gegend solls noch ne Treppe geben, angeblich länger und schwieriger. Kennst Du die, kannst Du sagen wie man hinkommt?


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Schwarzer Kater oder wers weis:
> In der Gegend solls noch ne Treppe geben, angeblich länger und schwieriger. Kennst Du die, kannst Du sagen wie man hinkommt?



und ich höre uwe noch sagen -> da gibts ne stelle da bleibt das vorderrad stecken <- naja dachte ich mir doch glatt -> die stelle musste finden    und natürlich hab ich sie gleich beim ersten mal gefunden  - bin doch ein alter pfadfinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Mai 2007)

Kleine Umfrage zwecks Finanzdisposition:
FÃ¼r wieviel Euronen kann ich mein HT sehr wahrscheinlich verkaufen (nicht am Maximum interessiert, sondern fÃ¼r wieviel sollte es ohne Probleme zu verkaufen sein ?
Cube Reaction Race, 20" Rahmen, BJ 09/2005 (NP damals 1.150â¬), RS Reba Race U-turn 85-115, XT: Umwerfer, Schaltung, Kassette (neu), Kette (neu), neue XTR-ZÃ¼ge, LX-Kurbel mit DeoreblÃ¤tter (BlÃ¤tter neu), Nobby Nic 2.4, XT-Naben, Felgen     Rigida Taurus, Hayes HFX9 v.203 / h.160
Danke vorab fÃ¼r die Info's


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Kleine Umfrage zwecks Finanzdisposition:
> Für wieviel Euronen kann ich mein HT sehr wahrscheinlich verkaufen (nicht am Maximum interessiert, sondern für wieviel sollte es ohne Probleme zu verkaufen sein ?
> [...]
> Danke vorab für die Info's



hmm, lässt sich schlecht sagen...wobei ich denke das du nicht mehr als 500-550 EUR erzielen kannst


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

der Oberururseler Duathlon war ein voller Erfolg. Viele Profis am Start (Sebastian Kienle, Lothar Leder und Ralf Eggert). Das habe ich sofort an dem ersten 5km Lauf bemerkt. Ich kam kurz hinter Lothar Leder in die Wechselzone und war 15., da fuhr bereits der führende auf die 30km Fahrradstrecke. Nach der Radeinheit war ich 74. als ich wieder auf die 2. 5km Laufstrecke kam. Meine Endplatzierung war dann 61. wenn nicht .... bestimmt 1/3 der Leute in der Rundenzahl vertan hätten und zu früh ins Ziel gerannt sind. Sonst wäre ich ca. 45. geworden. In der Seniorenklasse reichte es dann für den 8. Platz.

Rennrad ist nichts für mich!!! Das geht mir alles zu schnell. Natur ist fast nicht zu geniesen, stattdessen nur Asphalt.

Ich freue mich auf jedenfall wieder auf die nächste MTB-Tour.


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ....
> Das ist Adrenalin pur ..........das schönste ist aber der Speed auf so ner Strasse wie der B8 , die autobahngleich gut ausgebaut ist........vergleichbar nur noch mit Segeln auf dem Katamaran.......
> 
> 
> Auch schmale Reifen machen Spaß....



Naja ......


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Mai 2007)

@SDF und Fuel - respekt!


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Mai 2007)

Großer Gott, hier scheint ja stündlich ne Spambombe hochzugehen   

Habe mich mal einwenig zurückgearbeitet und prompt das hier entdeckt ...



wissefux schrieb:


> am feldberg-gipfel haben wir noch erdi und andreas aus dem nachbarfred mit frau/freundin getroffen. waren dank pinker trikots mit so nem knut drauf ganz gut zu erkennen



Jo, bin vllt 2 mal im Jahr im Taunus und habe nicht schlecht gestaunt und erstmal nachgefragt wer mich da anspricht  
OK der Todenschädel auf'em Trikot war unschwer zu erkennen, jedenfalls schneller als der Name  

Und so sehen die AWB Trikos von vorn und in lang aus ... PROST 





CU


----------



## caroka (2. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Großer Gott, hier scheint ja stündlich ne Spambombe hochzugehen
> 
> Habe mich mal einwenig zurückgearbeitet und prompt das hier entdeckt .
> ......



Sag doch nicht so was. Momentan ist hier ziemlich wenig los. 

Moin moin

@Hkn
Das ist alles eine Sache der Wahrnehmung.  Gestern war es mild. Zumindest auf dem Weg vom Auto ins Haus.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Schwarzer Kater oder wers weis:
> In der Gegend solls noch ne Treppe geben, angeblich länger und schwieriger. Kennst Du die,


Ja.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> @kannst Du sagen wie man hinkommt?


Nicht wirklich.   Ist irgendwo weiter unten am Felsen. Da ich die Treppe aber nicht leiden kann, fahr ich da nie hin und stoße wenn, dann aus Zufall drauf. Frag mal fUEL, der hat die mal Gerd, Carsten und Maggo gezeigt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sieht sehr nach der Treppe am Kocherfelsen südlich des Falkensteiner Friedhofs aus.



Moin und Danke  

Ich kenn zwar den Kocherfelsen und den Trail darüber als Verbindung vom Arbeiterweg runter zum Kempinski in F'stein (oder umgekehrt). Die Treppe ist mir da aber noch nie aufgefallen. Ich habe aber eine Idee, wo sie dort sein könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Maggo: in welcher Gegend seid Ihr denn die 30km und 450 hm gefahren ?



albertsweg, gundelhard, mannstein, mendelsohndenkmal, dann richtung rendez vous platz nach lorsbach. ich finde sie hat es gut gemacht. wenn ich das hätte fahren müssen ohne dieses jahr auch nur irgendwas sportliches zuvor zu machen  und dann auch noch mi nem 15kg hardtail......


----------



## caroka (2. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> albertsweg, gundelhard, mannstein, mendelsohndenkmal, dann richtung rendez vous platz nach lorsbach. ich finde sie hat es gut gemacht. wenn ich das hätte fahren müssen ohne dieses jahr auch nur irgendwas sportliches zuvor zu machen  und dann auch noch mi nem 15kg hardtail......


----------



## fUEL (2. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ja.
> Nicht wirklich.  Ist irgendwo weiter unten am Felsen. Da ich die Treppe aber nicht leiden kann, fahr ich da nie hin und stoße wenn, dann aus Zufall drauf. Frag mal fUEL, der hat die mal Gerd, Carsten und Maggo gezeigt.


 
Das Gesamtensemle hat 4 Treppen mit unterschiedlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Die anderen 3 sind quasi links von der auf dem Foto , wenn man oben steht betrachtet.

Die lange mit den Zwischenpodesten ist nicht einfach, ich würde sagen die schwierigste der 3 jedoch nicht sehr steil.
Viel Erfolg beim Suchen.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Kleine Umfrage zwecks Finanzdisposition:
> Für wieviel Euronen kann ich mein HT sehr wahrscheinlich verkaufen (nicht am Maximum interessiert, sondern für wieviel sollte es ohne Probleme zu verkaufen sein ?
> Cube Reaction Race, 20" Rahmen, BJ 09/2005 (NP damals 1.150), RS Reba Race U-turn 85-115, XT: Umwerfer, Schaltung, Kassette (neu), Kette (neu), neue XTR-Züge, LX-Kurbel mit Deoreblätter (Blätter neu), Nobby Nic 2.4, XT-Naben, Felgen     Rigida Taurus, Hayes HFX9 v.203 / h.160
> Danke vorab für die Info's



so um die 500-550 euro wirste vielleicht noch bekommen, ich geh mal davon aus, dass du auf ein fully spekulierst. was solls denn werden???


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Kleine Umfrage zwecks Finanzdisposition:
> Für wieviel Euronen kann ich mein HT sehr wahrscheinlich verkaufen (nicht am Maximum interessiert, sondern für wieviel sollte es ohne Probleme zu verkaufen sein ?
> Cube Reaction Race, 20" Rahmen, BJ 09/2005 (NP damals 1.150), RS Reba Race U-turn 85-115, XT: Umwerfer, Schaltung, Kassette (neu), Kette (neu), neue XTR-Züge, LX-Kurbel mit Deoreblätter (Blätter neu), Nobby Nic 2.4, XT-Naben, Felgen     Rigida Taurus, Hayes HFX9 v.203 / h.160
> Danke vorab für die Info's



Da wird doch nicht einer ein Fully haben wollen?
Evtl. ist es günstiger nur nen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen. 


Am Sonntag wollen wir sehen was Du im Techniktraining bei den Beinharten gelernt hast


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Carsten wenns wirklich ein Fully werden soll, denk an viel Federweg. So um die 150mm sollten es schon sein. Du weist, wegen dem Grinsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten wenns wirklich ein Fully werden soll, denk an viel Federweg. So um die 150mm sollten es schon sein. Du weist, wegen dem Grinsen



wieviel hast du noch gleich????


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wieviel hast du noch gleich????



Auf jeden Fall zu wenig  

Wenn man den Video von der Treppe anschaut sieht man das die Dämpfung bis zum Anschlag genutzt wird  


Maggo, wo sind die Treppen?


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

will jetzt endlich auch den video sehen  
büdde


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Fällt AWB heute aus????


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

gute frage. eine schnelle runde gibt es auf jeden fall. aber da komm ich momentan einfach bergauf net mit.

bisher hat sich wohl noch kein guide für heute gefunden ...

lust hab ich schon und die treppe würd ich gerne mal kennenlernen, auch wenn ich grad nur ein hardtail hab ...

edit : wahrscheinlich schonen sich alle für schotten am sonntag ...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Am Nachmittag weiß ich ob ich heute kann. Wenn  keine Tour angeboten wird könne wir ja zusammen fahren, es gibt da noch drei weitere Treppen die gefunden werden wollen 

Evtl. kann man sich auch Gedanken machen wie man nen Chickenway über die Baumstämme, die am anfang des Weges der ins Reichenbachtal führt, liegen bauen kann.


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Am Nachmittag weiß ich ob ich heute kann. Wenn  keine Tour angeboten wird könne wir ja zusammen fahren, es gibt da noch drei weitere Treppen die gefunden werden wollen
> 
> Evtl. kann man sich auch Gedanken machen wie man nen Chickenway über die Baumstämme, die am anfang des Weges der ins Reichenbachtal führt, liegen bauen kann.



also ich bin so frühestens ab 17.00 uhr von zu hause aus startbereit. würde aber nicht unbedingt über hohe mark fahren, wenn sich nicht noch ein paar langsame awb-ler zusammenfinden ...

wo liegen denn im reichenbachtal baumstämme ? meinst du den oberen part ab kleiner feldberg runter ? den bin ich schon länger nicht gefahren ...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Wenn man vom Fuxtanz aus ins Reichenbachtal fährt liegen sie ziemlich am Anfang.

Das is der Weg der an der endllosen Baustelle endet 




Maggo  kannst Du heut Abend?


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn man vom Fuxtanz aus ins Reichenbachtal fährt liegen sie ziemlich am Anfang.
> 
> Das is der Weg der an der endllosen Baustelle endet



ach den meinst du. heißt bei uns "haustrail", weil der am unfertigen haus rauskommt  

reichenbachtrail fängt für mich am kleinen feldberg an und geht dem wasserlauf in einer mehr oder weniger heftigen erosionsrinne steil abwärts, später, nach den ersten beiden heftigeren teilstücken, dann super flowig durch das reichenbachtal bis zu den teichen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach den meinst du. heißt bei uns "haustrail", weil der am unfertigen haus rauskommt
> 
> reichenbachtrail fängt für mich am kleinen feldberg an und geht dem wasserlauf in einer mehr oder weniger heftigen erosionsrinne steil abwärts, später, nach den ersten beiden heftigeren teilstücken, dann super flowig durch das reichenbachtal bis zu den teichen ...




Den Reichenbachtrail bin ich noch nicht gefahren, is der genauso spaßig wie euer Haustrail?  Steil hört sich gut an, zeigst Du mir den mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Den Reichenbachtrail bin ich noch nicht gefahren, is der genauso spaßig wie euer Haustrail?  Steil hört sich gut an, zeigst Du mir den mal?



kann ich ja irgendwie gar nicht glauben, ist auch immer wieder mal bestandteil bei awb-touren.
ich mag den im oberen abschnitt eigentlich überhaupt nicht, schon gar nicht mit hardtail ...

aber was macht man nicht alles mit ...
läßt sich übrigens wunderbar mit der suche nach den treppen in falkenstein verbinden


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Das is doch die Strecke die letztes Jahr im Hochsommer (40°) gefahren wurde und es einige Stürze gab? 
An dem Tag wars mir zu warm und ich hab schwimmen vorgezogen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> reichenbachtrail fängt für mich am kleinen feldberg an und geht dem wasserlauf in einer mehr oder weniger heftigen erosionsrinne steil abwärts, später, nach den ersten beiden heftigeren teilstücken, dann super flowig durch das reichenbachtal bis zu den teichen ...



Der o.g. Trail vom Kleinen Feldberg bis runter zum Tillmannsweg ist für mich nicht der Reichenbach-Trail im eigentlichen Sinne.

Der Einstieg in den Reichenbach-Trail beginnt für mich am auf der linken Seite des Tillmannsweges Richtung K'stein ca. 400m unterhalb des Fuchstanzes.

Auf dem ersten Stück direkt nach dem Tillmannsweg liegen derzeit noch ein paar Bäume quer (das sind wohl die die LucasFabian meint), aber dann ist er frei. Er endet dann unten am asphaltierten Weg nach Falkenstein, an dem unfertigen Haus.



wissefux schrieb:


> ... gute frage. eine schnelle runde gibt es auf jeden fall. aber da komm ich momentan einfach bergauf net mit...



Milass und ich fahren heute um 17:00 Uhr in FFM los und werden mal kurz an der Hohemark schauen, ob sich noch jemand eingefunden hat.


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

der reichenbach fließt aber noch weiter unten, unterquert den tillmannsweg in der kurve. von oben kommend gibts ein stück, dass mal schön flowig war und sogar über ne kleine schnucklige steinbrücke den reichenbach quert. ab tillmannsweg geht´s dann flowig direkt parallel zum bach auf wiesen durchs reichenbachtal. 
der trail vom kleinen feldberg runter stößt genau auf diese flowigen teilstücke und somit läßt sich der reichenbachtrail nahtlos von ganz oben bis nach falkenstein fahren.

der andere trail kommt zwar unten auf dem aspahltanstieg im reichenbachtal raus, hat aber sonst nix mit dem reichenbach an sich zu tun. geil ist der totzdem  

wo wir schon bei namen sind : was ist eigentlich der "halbtoten"-trail und warum heißt der so


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2007)

bald iss seite 900 fällig......


@lugga: hast du mich vorhin nach dem weg zu irgendwas gefragt??? ich lach mich tot...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Ob Du heut Zeit hast hab ich gefragt!


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ob Du heut Zeit hast hab ich gefragt!



wahrscheinlich schon aber ich hab meine klamotten und das bike daheim vergessen.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Mai 2007)

huhu ihr...mensch uwe bist du nass aufs biken... 

kauf auch mal schützer...gelle...und nimm mal bitte den direkten link zu den "videos" wieder raus


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Link is wieder weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der andere trail kommt zwar unten auf dem aspahltanstieg im reichenbachtal raus, hat aber sonst nix mit dem reichenbach an sich zu tun. geil ist der totzdem



Ich glaube, dass es einfach keine einheitliche, da keine offizielle, Namensgebung gibt.

Der von mir beschriebene Trail wird von vielen Bikern, inkl. mir, als der Reichenbach(tal)-Trail bezeichnet. Den von Dir beschriebenen Trail bin ich im unteren Teil bisher nur bergauf und im oberen Teil so 1989/1990 mal vom Kleinen Feldberg bergab gefahren 

KillerN und ich hatten letztens auch ein unterschiedliches Verständnis darüber, was der X-Trail und der Rote Kreuz-Trail sind:

Für mich ist der X-Trail der Trail von den Felsen auf dem Grossen Feldberg runter bis zum Roten Kreuz. Der Rote Kreuz Trail ist dann der Trail, der hinter dem Gasthaus am Roten Kreuz beginnt und parallel zur Strasse runter bis zur unteren Verlängerung der Schneise vom Kleinen Feldberg runter führt. KillerN hatte da auch ein anderes Verständnis.


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für mich ist der X-Trail der Trail von den Felsen auf dem Grossen Feldberg runter bis zum Roten Kreuz. Der Rote Kreuz Trail ist dann der Trail, der hinter dem Gasthaus am Roten Kreuz beginnt und parallel zur Strasse runter bis zur unteren Verlängerung der Schneise vom Kleinen Feldberg runter führt



volle zustimmung  

KillerN ist ein jungspund und muß noch lernen   

für jeden dieser wege gibts auch richtige wanderbezeichnungen. da kennt sich der schwarze kater gut mit aus.

ich bevorzuge es aber lieber, geografische tatsachen oder gebäudebezeichnungen mit einzubauen, um verständlicher zu machen, um welchen trail es sich handelt.

z.b. die feldbergschneise, unter wanderern und beim kater als "grüner punkt" besser bekannt ...

wie auch immer, der weg ist das ziel  , namen sind eh schall und rauch 

und was ist jetzt endlich der halbtoten-trail


----------



## fUEL (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> volle zustimmung
> 
> KillerN ist ein jungspund und muß noch lernen
> 
> ...


 

Der Halbtoten-Weg hat deshalb den Namen, weil eine bestimmte Freeridegruppierung hier die Natur ein wenig umgeändert hat, um den Fahrspaß zu erhöhen.
Diese Gruppe nennt sich die Halbtoten.

Auf diesem Trail gab es schon einige Unfälle, einer war angeblich sogar tödlich, so daß vor geraumer Zeit die Nothshorebrücke abgerissen wurde.

Der Trail beginnt zusammen mit dem Bachtrail oben im Teufelsquartier, nach der zweiten Sektion dann links das liegende V verlassen und man ist drauf. 
Die beiden Wege lassen sich dann wieder schön mit nem kurzen Uphill verbinden. 
Man fährt also zuerst den Halbtoten, dann am Ende nach der steilen Stelle rechts rum und Uphill halblinks bis zum unteren Einstieg des Bachtrails mit Bachdurchquerung und anschliessen auf dem Albertsweg wieder zum Fuxi.

So kann man das auf ner Trailtour gut verknüpfen ( mach ich jedenfalls gerne so)

Im Übrigen ist der im Moment wieder gut geändert worden mit so ein paar Sprüngen, Anliegern etc. - gibt immer auch nen Chickenway

Gruß Frank


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> v
> 
> und was ist jetzt endlich der halbtoten-trail



den namen haben wohl die jungs von www.halbtot.de geprägt...jedenfalls würde ich das in meinem jugendlichen leichtsinn  einfach mal so behaupten.


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

bis auf das "liegende v"   hab ich glaub ich alles kapiert  

die brücke war schon ganz spaßig und den rest an umbauten konnte man ja schön umfahren ...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Auf diesem Trail gab es schon einige Unfälle, einer war angeblich sogar tödlich, so daß vor geraumer Zeit die Nothshorebrücke abgerissen wurde.



Du meinst die Brücke wurde abgerissen? Schade, ich hab die Hoffnung gehabt das sie irgenwann mal wieder steht, das kann ich dann ja wohl vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Wo wir schon bei den Halbtoten sind,
wir könnten  da mal fahren.


@Maggo: Kannst Du heut Abend 18:00 an der Hohemark sein, oder 18:45 am Fuxtanz?


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei den Halbtoten sind,
> wir könnten  da mal fahren.



schau mal datum...wer weiß ob das überhaupt noch steht wenn man den text liest



Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Kannst Du heut Abend 18:00 an der Hohemark sein, oder 18:45 am Fuxtanz?



wo solls denn lang gehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

@Caroka:

Du solltest übrigens irgendwann nochmal zu einer kurzen Kontrolle und Check des Anzugsmomentes der Kurbelschrauben vorbauschauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> KillerN ist ein jungspund und muß noch lernen



Mit solchen Titulierungen bin ich sehr vorsichtig und wenn, dann ist er zumindest ein verdammt schneller Jungspund


----------



## caroka (2. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caroka:
> 
> Du solltest übrigens irgendwann nochmal zu einer kurzen Kontrolle und Check des Anzugsmomentes der Kurbelschrauben vorbauschauen



Mach ich.  Ich melde mich vorher telefonisch. Heute geht es aber nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mach ich.  Ich melde mich vorher telefonisch. Heute geht es aber nicht.



Meld' Dich einfach 

P:S: Schöne Grüsse an Gerd, falls Du ihn sehen solltest


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mit solchen Titulierungen bin ich sehr vorsichtig und wenn, dann ist er zumindest ein verdammt schneller Jungspund



ach, sowas kann er locker ab. er musste hier schon mit ganz anderen dingern fertig werden. da will ich jetzt aber nicht näher drauf eingehen   

so lange er uns alle in grund und boden fährt ist die welt doch in ordnung


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei den Halbtoten sind,
> wir könnten  da mal fahren.
> 
> 
> @Maggo: Kannst Du heut Abend 18:00 an der Hohemark sein, oder 18:45 am Fuxtanz?



ne, schaff ich nicht. bin heut abend in dietzenbach und danach isses schon dunkel. aber dafür am we.


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2007)

900!!!!


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

zählt net, da individuelle einstellung. bin auf seite 562


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

dafür zählt dieser hier :

mein post 1000


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dafür zählt dieser hier :
> 
> mein post 1000



Wo sieht man datt denn?


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> zählt net, da individuelle einstellung. bin auf seite 562



jo ich auch


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

du mußt auf die anzahl der antworten beim jeweiligen thread klicken. dann gibts die übersicht, wer wieviel gepostet hat.
ich jetzt mit 1001  , allerdings weit von den top-postern entfernt.

eigentlich könnten ja jetzt, wo arachne zwangsweise off ist, die anderen kräftig aufholen 

edit: seite 563


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

kaum erwähnt man arachne, ist er auch schon da ...

hat wohl die gefahr gerochen


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> zählt net, da individuelle einstellung. bin auf seite 562


bildschirmauflösung oder forumseinstellung????


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

na ja, ich denke vielleicht beides. auf jeden fall kann man in der forumseinstellung die anzahl der posts pro seite einstellen.

@lugga : was is nun mit awb ? wann könntest du wo sein ?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wo solls denn lang gehen?



am kliebsten wäre es mir wenn der Fux uns den Weg vom kleinen Feldi ins Reichenbachtal zeigt. Hab dummerweise grad feierabend gemacht und muß noch sooooooooooooooo laaaaaaaaaaaange warten.

Mann könnte sich auch schon um 16:00 Hohemark treffen oder 16:45 Fuxi


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, ich denke vielleicht beides. auf jeden fall kann man in der forumseinstellung die anzahl der posts pro seite einstellen.
> 
> @lugga : was is nun mit awb ? wann könntest du wo sein ?



Die Frage ist wann könntest Du am Fuchsi sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

was ist mit Gerd und HKN, könnt Ihr auch? Wenn ja wann frühestens?


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wann könntest Du am Fuchsi sein?



ca. 17.45 uhr fuxi ...
bin noch auf a***** bis ca. 15.45 uhr ...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Crazy was ist mit Dir?


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab dummerweise grad feierabend gemacht und muß noch sooooooooooooooo laaaaaaaaaaaange warten.




wie dumm von dir früher feierabend zu machen!!!!so ein ärgerliches missgeschick.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie dumm von dir früher feierabend zu machen!!!!so ein ärgerliches missgeschick.



Manchmal handele ich unüberlegt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Manchmal handele ich unüberlegt



Hubbel-Fahrer eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Da ja sonst keiner sich ne Uhrzeit wünscht und AWB heute zu ruhen scheint werd ich um 17:45 am Fuxi sein 



*Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa es geht zum Biken mim Fux*


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hubbel-Fahrer eben


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Arachne hast de die Finger verbunden????


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> am kliebsten wäre es mir wenn der Fux uns den Weg vom kleinen Feldi ins Reichenbachtal zeigt. Hab dummerweise grad feierabend gemacht und muß noch sooooooooooooooo laaaaaaaaaaaange warten.
> 
> Mann könnte sich auch schon um 16:00 Hohemark treffen oder 16:45 Fuxi



also bis zum fuchstanz brauche ich ca. ne stunde...wird also bis ich alles fertig habe etwas knapp bis 16:45.

war fux nicht auch so ein schneller bergauf...da pumpt mein herz ja nur vom schreiben


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> war fux nicht auch so ein schneller bergauf...da pumpt mein herz ja nur vom schreiben



er war mal, lange lange ists her  

also *17.45 *fuxtanz steht.
von da zum kleinen feldberg trailig hoch, dann trailig runter ins reichenbachtal.
von dort rüber nach falkenstein zu den treppen, ggf. viktoriatempeltrail.
so der plan ...

17.45 fuxtanz, da seid ihr aus frankfurt dann auch schon etwas platt und habt euren speedteil geschafft


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

17:45 steht, bis später...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 17.45 fuxtanz, da seid ihr aus frankfurt dann auch schon etwas platt und habt euren speedteil geschafft



Sorry, aber das ist nicht zu schaffen. Wir fahren um 17:00 Uhr in FFM los. Von da braucht man derzeit alleine ca. 45 Minuten (w/ Baustellenumleitung) bis zum Franzoseneck/Hohemark. Selbst wenn man Waldautobahnen fahren würde, wozu ich aber keinen Bock habe, wären es geschätzt nochmal > 30 Minuten zum Fuchsi.

Zudem bin ich heute mit dem CC und nicht mit dem FR da und habe meine Protektoren auch nicht dabei


----------



## caroka (2. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meld' Dich einfach
> 
> P:S: Schöne Grüsse an Gerd, falls Du ihn sehen solltest



Morgen helfe ich ihm wieder. 
Ich werde die Grüße weitergeben. Er ist sowieso total auf Forumsentzug. Wir werden über nichts anderes reden.


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

also es wird definitv teilweise heftiger bergab als der trail vom kaisertempel nach eppstein ...


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

ich dachte, ihr könntet einen direkteren weg von ffm richtung fuxtanz einschlagen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (2. Mai 2007)

Könntet ihr euch mal auf einen Thread einigen  

Da der waltho eh mitm neuen bike kommt und das zeitlich anscheind kompliziert wird, verschieben wir das einfach...würd ich sagen.


----------



## fUEL (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bis auf das "liegende v"  hab ich glaub ich alles kapiert
> 
> die brücke war schon ganz spaßig und den rest an umbauten konnte man ja schön umfahren ...


liegendes V sieht auch aus wie kleiner als oder grösser als  <  >  o.K.? 




 
Wer fährt morgen Mountainbike -  ich werd mich mal ab 13 Uhr mit breiteren Reifen wie in letzter Zeit beschäaftigen wollen, bin aber zu Zeit  und Ortabsprachen noch offen, da ich zuerst mein neues Bike testen wollte, bevor es tourig werden darf...........

Das scharrt schon mit den Hufen.........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich dachte, ihr könntet einen direkteren weg von ffm richtung fuxtanz einschlagen ...



FFM-Heerstrasse -> Steinbach (mit Umleitung w/ Bauarbeiten an der Unterführung unter der A5) -> Franzoseneck -> Falkenstein -> Fuchstanz ist der direkteste Weg.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Mai 2007)

wie fahren wir denn? lang, lang? der wind im schatten ist schon ziemlich kühl.

brauche ich ne lampe?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie fahren wir denn? lang, lang? der wind im schatten ist schon ziemlich kühl.
> 
> brauche ich ne lampe?




Kein Licht, ich denk so 2-3 stündchen, wir könne es zum Schluß wie am Di machen, Stichwort Sandplacken 

Edit Di = Mo *schäm*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also es wird definitv teilweise heftiger bergab als der trail vom kaisertempel nach eppstein ...



Ich weiss schon warum ich vom FR und den Protektoren gesprochen habe - ich kenne die Trails in etwa


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kein Licht, ich denk so 2-3 stündchen, wir könne es zum Schluß wie am Di machen, Stichwort Sandplacken
> 
> Edit Di = Mo *schäm*



ich weiß schon was du meinst und dann ist das grinsen noch breiter *megafreu*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2007)

Ei gude wie!
Heute mache ich mal Bike-Pause, hab die letzen drei Tage ja 4k Höhenmeter gemacht, heut is wieder der Rücken dran.
Die Tage dann wieder. Hoffe es wird nochmal wärmer *brr*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... hab die letzen drei Tage ja 4k Höhenmeter gemacht...



Du auch?



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ..., heut is wieder der Rücken dran...



Viel Spass - ich war schon in der Mittagspause trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2007)

@ Carsten: hört sich sehr nach Bike-Neukauf an  aber wie schon gesagt wurde, viel mehr als 500 wirst du wohl nicht mehr bekommen können.
Beim Fully (geh ich einfach mal von aus) lieber gleich etwas mehr als 100mm, immerhin werden unsere Touren ja komischerweiße nicht mehr softer, sondern eher in die andere Richtung  Am besten wäre für dich wohl so ein "Super Allrounder" mit leicht Verstellbarem FW von 100-140mm und ner zu-/abschaltbaren Plattform im Dämpfer. Passende Geo sollte natürlich auch drin/dran/drum sein 
Ich denke mit so nem Bike ist man bei uns jederzeit ziemlich nah am Material-Optimum. (meine Meinung)
Schon was konkretes im Auge oder noch offen für alles? Dann nenn doch mal ne Zahl (Pn) nach der man sich mal umschauen kann (wenn du willst)


----------



## Tech3 (2. Mai 2007)

Wenn ihr so redet bekomme ich das Gefühl das ich mir doch mehr Federweg hätte ordern sollen 

Aber der Trend geht ja zum Drittbike 

Gruß Hendrik - der gern mal wieder mit euch fahren würde, sich aber aufgrund von Kondition nicht traut


----------



## caroka (2. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Gruß Hendrik - der gern mal wieder mit euch fahren würde, sich aber aufgrund von Kondition nicht traut



Nicht trauen gibt es nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2007)

Ich warte momentan noch auf meine 160mm ... hoffentlich kommen die bald. An jeder Rampe an der ich vorbeifahre steigt die Vorfreude


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nicht trauen gibt es nicht.



dito!  wir warten auf jeden, bzw passen das Tempo vorher schon an.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2007)

Mal was anderes, würde ganz gerne und nur rein profilaktisch gerne mal wissen was ihr vom Ghost ERT 7500 und vom Bergamont Enduro 8.7 haltet 
hier noch ein Pic für die erstguckerunddannklicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (2. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, würde ganz gerne und nur rein profilaktisch gerne mal wissen was ihr vom Ghost ERT 7500 und vom Bergamont Enduro 8.7 haltet
> hier noch ein Pic für die erstguckerunddannklicker


In deinem Alter waren das eher die 
Mädels aus der Playboymitte, die wir uns angesehen haben statt der Bikekataloge   Träum schön vom Federweg - der Traum ist auch sanft und weich.........samtweiche Haut wirst Du auch noch zu schätzen lernen 



Denke sind beides gute Bikes 

Gruß Frank


----------



## fUEL (2. Mai 2007)

Für alle, die mit in die Pfalz kommen:

Ich hatte den Präsi mal gebeten ein wenig die Touren zu präzisieren, damit man weiss, was angesagt ist. 

Er hat nen Fred daraus gemacht, der hier ist :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276035

Federweg schad nix uff de dour awwer es geht auch mit wenischer.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> In deinem Alter waren das eher die
> Mädels aus der Playboymitte, die wir uns angesehen haben statt der Bikekataloge   Träum schön vom Federweg - der Traum ist auch sanft und weich.........samtweiche Haut wirst Du auch noch zu schätzen lernen
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt soweit schon, nur werde ich die hier nicht zur beurteilung reinstellen  ist ja immerhin eine Bike-Plattform und nicht eine von den "anderen" Seiten


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Mai 2007)

so wieder da...hat mords spass gemacht...sind heute wohl auch alle natursteintreppen gefahren...jedenfalls haben wir sonst keine mehr gefunden.

heute war auch ein "neuer" dabei (marcus) und was soll ich sagen? hinterbau gerissen...und das schon nach ersten teilstück bergab...schade...netter kerl...aber er will wieder mit 

bild gibts gleich


----------



## caroka (2. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so wieder da...hat mords spass gemacht...sind heute wohl auch alle natursteintreppen gefahren...jedenfalls haben wir sonst keine mehr gefunden.
> 
> heute war auch ein "neuer" dabei (marcus) und was soll ich sagen? hinterbau gerissen...und das schon nach ersten teilstück bergab...schade...netter kerl...aber er will wieder mit
> 
> bild gibts gleich



Nee, oder.....?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Bin auch zuhause, hat riesenspass gemacht.

An alle die auf meinen Sturz gewartet haben, Ihr müßt nicht mahr warten. Bin heute Treppe vom Vic. Trail geflogen, sattel war in Männerstellung evtl, war sogar der HR Dämpfer abgeschaltet, ne so sollte man sie nicht fahren 

Is aber nix großes passiert, reicht aber zum jammern bei Fabienne 

Mir tut wieder alles weh, puh bin ich platt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2007)

wir wollen Bilder sehen 
hört sich aber nach ner Menge Spass an.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Von den Treppen haben wir neben der bekannten noch zwei weitere gefunden. Alle ließen sich fahren..... 


....und dann zerreist es mich auf Vic. Treppe ...tse ...tse ...tse  *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wir wollen Bilder sehen
> hört sich aber nach ner Menge Spass an.









das war der "riss"


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Mai 2007)

vom treppenrattern gibts nur wieder video...falls interesse besteht kann ich die wieder zum donwload anbieten...muss aber erstmal gucken ob die was sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2007)

krass
was warn das fürn Bike?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

ein Cube AMS


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ein Cube AMS


Uuuuaaaaaahhhhh ! (ich überleg mir das wohl nochmal mit Sonntag 

)



 (oder ihm fehlte das gewisse elfenhafte Etwas ...) Scherz beiseite, ich hab wohl bisher auch Schwein gehabt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....und dann zerreist es mich auf Vic. Treppe ...tse ...tse ...tse  *Kopfschüttel*



Dir ist aber hoffentlich nichts passiert, oder? 

Milass und ich waren ja vom Franzoseneck den Hünertberg, Vic Trail, Kocher-Trail und unteren Reichenbach-Trail in der Fux-Definition (also direkt neben dem Bach) Reverse hochgefahren. Am Kocher-Trail habe ich endlich mal die Treppen gesehen (an der auf dem Foto bin ich immer vorbeigefahren, ich hätte nur mal zur Seite schauen müssen ).

Nachdem wir Euch auf dem Reichenbach-Trail getroffen haben, sind wir dann rüber zum Altkönig, um den Alden rum zum Fünfwegeeck, dort kurz runter und von hinten zum Fuchstanz. Von da dann noch zur Feldbergschneise. Rauf zum kleinen Feldi, trailig wieder runter. Ich bin dann über Feldbergschneise, Naturfreundehaus... nach Hause.

Von FFM bis Kelkheim insgesamt 49,4km, 1044hm und 'nen 16,4er Schnitt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2007)

@ Carsten: jetzt rück doch mal mit den (vor Seiten...) geforderten Infos raus


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Nabend Carsten



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Uuuuaaaaaahhhhh ! (ich überleg mir das wohl nochmal mit Sonntag
> 
> )



Der Reichenbachtrail vom Fux ist schon spaßig und trägt seinen Namen eigentlich zurecht weil er am Reichenbach entlang geht!
Im oberen bereich ist er eher weniger flowig dafür aber umso technischer unten und kann mans richtig laufen lassen. 





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> (oder ihm fehlte das gewisse elfenhafte Etwas ...) Scherz beiseite, ich hab wohl bisher auch Schwein gehabt



Nabend Carsten,
ich glaub es war ein AMS, HKN sag auch mal was dazu!
Es war weis/silber.
Jetzt die schlechte Nachricht, es war das zweite mal


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Mai 2007)

*gg* naja uwe wollte zum schluss halöt keine pussy mehr machen  gleich bestraft worden. kam nicht hinter den sattel und zack wars passiert.

den rahmenbruch habe ich leider nicht gesehen...bei dem trail waren ja auc nette stellen drin...hat mich schön durchgeschüttelt...war schon prima. beide versionen haben was wobei die andere version etwas flüssiger zu fahren ist - jedenfalls das erste stück...dafür war das auch schon etwas anspruchsvoller würde ich mal sagen.

nix was man nicht fahren könnte, aber teilweise musste man schon aufpassen...

@uwe ich schick dir den link später


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dir ist aber hoffentlich nichts passiert, oder?



Ne im großen und ganzen ist alles O.K.   

War irgendwie ne ganz dumme Sache. Bin die Treppe ja schon oft gefahren aber so wie heut hats rote Wilde noch nie reagiert. Der Bock hat mich richtig abgeworfen,der is hinten hochgegangen obwohl vorne nix blockiert war   Ich glaub nicht das es nur der hohe Sattel war. Das mit dem ausgeschalteten Dämpfer wär ne Erklärung.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

Als wir dir letzte Treppe die Bikes hochtrugen hat ich meins an den Rucksack gehängt, dabei wirds passiert sein.

So was darf aber doch gar nicht passieren können!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

cooler smilie im nachbarfred  

aber so schlimm ist es dir doch nicht ergangen ...

so, muß jetzt ins bett. die fraa ruft schon. die pflicht ruft   gn8


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Carsten: jetzt rück doch mal mit den (vor Seiten...) geforderten Infos raus


Jaaaaaaaa, joooooouuuu ... ich waaas noch ned, ob's klabbe dud. Wenn, dann schwanke ich zw. Canyon Nerve ESX7, Ghost ERT 5700 (evtl. auch die preiswertere Variante vom 7500).

Das Cube Stereo hat (leider) ä bisserl zuwenig Federweg (130mm).

Wenn ich viel ausgebe maximal ein Canyon Torque 8.0 oder Speiseeis Enduro SL Comp FSR oder Cube Fritzz (wenn's mal nicht ausverkauft ist )
... aber das is alles noch in der Schwebe ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... so, muß jetzt ins bett. die fraa ruft schon. die pflicht ruft   gn8



Viel Spass


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...Nabend Carsten,... Es war weis/silber.


Na, da hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt, ich glaub mein schwarzer Lack is stabiler ... 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...Nabend Carsten,
> ... Jetzt die schlechte Nachricht, es war das zweite mal



Uuuuaaaaaahhhhh ! ² 




Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne im großen und ganzen ist alles O.K.
> Das mit dem ausgeschalteten Dämpfer wär ne Erklärung.



Schön das Du soweit o.k. bist. Und die Erfahrung mit dem ausgeschaltetem Dämpfer mach ich auch laufend...


----------



## fUEL (2. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na, da hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt, ich glaub mein schwarzer Lack is stabiler ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petition : de Carsten braucht en Fully damit er heil bleibt für Sabine und Renee................. und verdient hat er das auch . Hardtails sind nix für Plauscher......... die wolle schließlich eher enSessel, gell Gerd( wo isen der üwwerhaubt abebliwwe?????????)

Wenn de Spaß willst statt Testergebnisse, die von de Werbung gesponsort wurde hol der en nicolai fag de waltho, der weiß was er tut......


----------



## fUEL (2. Mai 2007)

@ uwe : nur die harde komme in gardde  


@ all Wer kommt morgen mit???

Trailig werds uff jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (2. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ein Cube AMS


ams = am materiellen Scheidepunkt.......


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Petition : de Carsten braucht en Fully damit er heil bleibt für Sabine und Renee................. und verdient hat er das auch .


 


fUEL schrieb:


> Hardtails sind nix für Plauscher......... die wolle schließlich eher enSessel, gell Gerd( wo isen der üwwerhaubt abebliwwe?????????)


Es hat so'ne Sympathie zur Teledumm aufgebaut, das er nu täglich dort anruft um zu fragen, ob er noch einen Anschluss haben kann und nicht mehr zum Forum kommt ... er hatte 3 Wochen Urlaub und nur wenn er uff de A***** is, kann er was plausche (was macht er da auch sonst außer vllt. Azubinen auf Trab halten)



fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn de Spaß willst statt Testergebnisse, die von de Werbung gesponsort wurde hol der en nicolai fag de waltho, der weiß was er tut......


 Ist deshalb Nicolai so selten bei de Tests (ernsthafte Frage) ?
Bei Nicolai geht's bei 3-4 T erst los; ist etwas weit weg von dem, was ich ausgeben will; soweit gehen die Prioritäten dann doch nicht .


----------



## fUEL (2. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Es hat so'ne Sympathie zur Teledumm aufgebaut, das er nu tÃ¤glich dort anruft um zu fragen, ob er noch einen Anschluss haben kann und nicht mehr zum Forum kommt ... er hatte 3 Wochen Urlaub und nur wenn er uff de A***** is, kann er was plausche (was macht er da auch sonst auÃer vllt. Azubinen auf Trab halten)
> 
> Ist deshalb Nicolai so selten bei de Tests (ernsthafte Frage) ?
> Bei Nicolai geht's bei 3-4 Tâ¬ erst los; ist etwas weit weg von dem, was ich ausgeben will; soweit gehen die PrioritÃ¤ten dann doch nicht .


 
Hi Carsten, alle die nur Rahmenkits anbieten kommen recht schlecht weg, weil wenn im Test bestimmt irgendein hirnloser so ein Ding ausgebrÃ¼tet hatte.

Ein Rahmen helius Fr kostet ca 1700 ein cc circa 1850 â¬ je incl DÃ¤mpfer. 
Wenn Du mit den Teilen in Klausur gehst und es so machst wie Kilian, daÃ Du gute aber nicht die teuersten Teile nimmst kommst Du mit 3,5 kiloâ¬ bei nem cc und 3,3 bei nem Fr hin und sei mir net bÃ¶ss aber gemessen daran is vieles was als komplettangebot auf dem markt is einfach nur shice.....


Ein Nicolai  werd ich immer haben .... und ein Trek renner das ist esentiell, sorry daÃ ich so ehrlich bin, aber die Geometrie macht den SpaÃ und auch zuweilen die Sieger..........
die RennrÃ¤der von Trek sind einfach von der Geo schon schnell, da mÃ¼ssen andere lange fÃ¼r basteln, was die schon lange kÃ¶nnen. 

...... und ein Nicolai ......fahr es ich leih Dir mal mein CC fÃ¼r ne Woche ............... und Du weisst was ich meine.......... die Rohloff ist nicht 100%ig meine Liebe aber Du kannst das ja anders konfigurieren...... is halt mein Klapp und Winterrad fÃ¼r alle FÃ¤lle und im schlechten Wetter ist die Rohloff wieder ne Macht..........
Der Waltho steht nur auf Rohloff .... das musst Du testen.....

Mein FR kann ich allerdings nur mal einen oder zwei Tage entbehren......... denn das ist mein Lieblingsbike.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Maggo (3. Mai 2007)

morsche!

ich für meinen teil wollte niemals als einziges bike etwas mit über 130mm FW. es gibt tage da wünsche ich mir so nen FW bock und trotzdem würde das stumpi niemals wegkommen, schon garnicht ohne adäquaten ersatz. aif keinen fall wollte ich so ne 160mm kiste als mein einziges fahrrad bezeichenen, dann solltest du das hardtail schon noch behalten, ab und an sind die strecken ja nicht ganz so ruppig (flughafen, staufen, langener waldsee etc.)


----------



## Maggo (3. Mai 2007)

...........und auch wenn ich da jetzt wieder mal ne diskussion lostrete, ich denke nicht, dass man zum überleben im taunus ein rad mit sagen wir mal 130mm aufwärts braucht. den rest macht die fahrtechnik, ich hoffe ihr wisst, was ich meine.  nur für alle zwei drei wochen mal nen trail wie der am alten und vielleicht einmal im monat sowas wie der lidl parkplatz (in welcher form auch immer) würde ich mir das gerade im hinblick auf die zunehmende verknappung an freizeit und die damit verbundenen kurzen toiuren durchs heimische revier gaaanz gut überlegen.

ich hätte auch gern noch ein zweitrad, so ist es nicht, aber wenn ich mal tief in mich gehe wüßte ich eigentlich nicht, wann ich denn beide räder ausreichend oft ihrem eigentlichen bestimmungszweck zuführen könnte.


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

un fully brauchs auch nicht zwangsläufig zum überleben im taunus  
obwohl man schon zugeben muß, dass es mit fully einfach leichter geht


----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> un fully brauchs auch nicht zwangsläufig zum überleben im taunus
> obwohl man schon zugeben muß, dass es mit fully einfach leichter geht



Erzählt nicht so viel von neuen, tollen Bikes mit viel Federweg.   

Bin die Woche mit meiner kleinen durch Kelschem Treppenrattern. Die gugge misch all schonn so komisch a.


----------



## Maggo (3. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> un fully brauchs auch nicht zwangsläufig zum überleben im taunus
> obwohl man schon zugeben muß, dass es mit fully einfach leichter geht



fully hab ich schon liebgewonnen. gerade wenns mal richtig anstrengend war. als ich neulich mim frank peter kater unterwegs war, war ich froh aufm heimweg teilweise einfach im sattel sitzenzubleiben zu dürfen. ich denke mit nem hardtail hätts mich aufm heimweg dann doch irgendwann gelegt. ich war einfach zu fertig um noch nen aktiven fahrstil an den tag zu legen.


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bin die Woche mit meiner kleinen durch Kelschem Treppenrattern. Die gugge misch all schonn so komisch a.



  laß se doch ruig komisch gucke  
wann kommt die klaane mit auf tour ?


----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> laß se doch ruig komisch gucke
> wann kommt die klaane mit auf tour ?



Die hüppt lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

@wahltho : welche kurbelgarnitur fährst du eigentlich an deinen bikes ?
überlege mir gerade, ob ich mein bisher shimanofreies bike net doch mit xt oder gar xtr-kurbel ausstatten sollte (was ist bei xtr der unterschied zwischen bulk- und retail-verpackung  ; vom fast doppelten preis der retail-verpackung  mal abgesehen)

@milass : wie nannte sich noch gleich der kollege hier im forum, den du gestern an uns verwiesen hast ?


----------



## fUEL (3. Mai 2007)

Moin moin zusamme.

@ carsten : als Dimb Mitglied kriegst Du übrigens bei Denfeld %.
Da kommst Du einem Fully wieder ein wenig näher.

Ich würd auch das Hardtail behalten, de Maggo hat recht, nicht immer ist einem nach max Federweg und dem was so dran hängt, die Bergaufperformance ist bei nem 130 plus Bike immer weniger effektiv als bei nem Hardtail, und falls es nur ne kleine Runde sein soll oder im Winter das neue geschont werden soll oder das andere mal kaputt ist oder Du nur zum Bäcker willst die  Brötchen holen und kein Bock hast noch ein Kilo Schloß mit Dir rumzufahren...

Behalte es !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho : welche kurbelgarnitur fährst du eigentlich an deinen bikes ?



An dem Helius FR ist eine Race Face Atlas Kurbel mit Acros Innenlager (das Original Race Face Lager war nach 2.500km/2 Monaten platt durch Wassereinbruch, Schei§§ neumodische Hollowtech-Lager mit aussenliegenden Lagerschalen eben). Kettenblatt ist das Original Race Face.

An dem Helius CC ist eine Tune Fastfoot mit Tune Sixpack Innenlager verbaut. Kettenblatt ist von T.A. Specialites

Ein relativ gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis haben m.E. die XT Hollowtech Garnituren. Die gab es Anfang des Jahres bei Hibike für 107 Euro und die habe ich am Argon RoCC meiner Frau verbaut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ein Nicolai  werd ich immer haben ...... und ein Nicolai ......fahr es ich leih Dir mal mein CC für ne Woche ............... und Du weisst was ich meine..........



Yeah, ich habe ja schon viele Bike-Rahmen gesehen (und auch gefahren  ) aber nichts kommt in der Qualität an Nicolai ran. Dagegen ist der Rest wirklich nur Mainstream. Von der Konstruktion bis zu den Schweissnähten: Einfach nur perfekt 




fUEL schrieb:


> Der Waltho steht nur auf Rohloff ...



 - Aber ich mag auch Frauen 

Edit: Wenn Du einen speziellen Nicolai-Rahmen bestellen willst, wirst du aber eine gewisse Lieferzeit einkalkulieren müssen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> cooler smilie im nachbarfred
> 
> aber so schlimm ist es dir doch nicht ergangen ...
> 
> so, muß jetzt ins bett. die fraa ruft schon. die pflicht ruft   gn8



ne so schlimm wars nicht 




MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Schön das Du soweit o.k. bist. Und die Erfahrung mit dem ausgeschaltetem Dämpfer mach ich auch laufend...



Das darf aber nicht sein, irgendwie muß das Ding modifiziert werden damit sowas nicht mehr passiert!


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Carsten da fällt mir ein, Du hast doch gar keine HR Dämpfer 


Ich glaub ich weis wie das meinst  


Schalt mal einer das Grinsen von mir ab, die Fragen hier schon alle was wieder los ist.


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schalt mal einer das Grinsen von mir ab, die Fragen hier schon alle was wieder los ist.



ja was machen wir denn da  
nicht, dass es noch probleme auf a***** gibt


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja was machen wir denn da
> nicht, dass es noch probleme auf a***** gibt



heimgehen?


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> heimgehen?



du weißt doch, wohin das am ende führt : das grinsen wird noch größer und hört irgendwann gar nicht mehr auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du weißt doch, wohin das am ende führt : das grinsen wird noch größer und hört irgendwann gar nicht mehr auf



Du meinst die Lösung ist verkaufen 



Der untere Flowige Part war extramegagut!


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du meinst die Lösung ist verkaufen
> Der untere Flowige Part war extramegagut!



nein, höchstens gegen ein noch besseres tauschen ...

der flowige part ist auch uphilltauglich (siehe wahltho + milass), dann aber nicht ganz so flowig


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> heimgehen?



wäre bestimmt ne alternative...man habe ich prima geschlafen...biken ist toll 

zum thema bike...nicolai macht bestimmt geile rahmen, ist aber nix für meinen geldbeutel und so geht es bestimmt anderen hier auch.

maggo hat schon recht das man den federweg nicht unbedingt im taunus braucht, aber es ist toll ihn zu haben. und wer wie ich nicht die ambitionen hat den berg im hohen tempo zu erklimmen, der kann auch hier prima mehr federweg und schweres rad fahren.

wenn du nicht marken gebunden bist kannst du ja einige hier in der gegend probefahren. beim denfeld und beim hibike haste ja schon mal einen teil der premium-marken, die probefahrt bei canyon auf dem parkplatz wird wohl eher nichts bringen.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wäre bestimmt ne alternative...man habe ich prima geschlafen...biken ist toll



Hab auch prima geschlafen, zumindest bis ich aufstehen mußte.


Wir waren doch wie die kleinen Kinder im untere Breich des Reichenbachtrails. Hab das gegigele und gekichere jetzt noch in den Ohren


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir waren doch wie die kleinen Kinder im untere Breich des Reichenbachtrails. Hab das gegigele und gekichere jetzt noch in den Ohren



stimmt, ist aber auch immer wieder schön wenn man mit dem bike so gleitet, den einen oder anderen kleinen hüpfer einbaut und einfach nur viel spaß hat...


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

ich wundere mich immer noch, dass ihr den trail noch nie gefahren seid.
umso mehr freu ich mich, euch glücklich gemacht zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich wundere mich immer noch, dass ihr den trail noch nie gefahren seid.
> umso mehr freu ich mich, euch glücklich gemacht zu haben



  

jo war schön...aber das ich keine wege kenne *lach* nu wohne ich schon so nah dran, aber nach da unten fahre ich halt selten ab, liegt an der so extrem ungüstigen lage für die heimreise :d :d


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

das gilt für mich sicher auch für die "rückseite" des feldbergs richtung oberreifenberg, schmitten usw. da gibts bestimmt auch ein paar nette trails, die ich noch nie gefahren bin ...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt, ist aber auch immer wieder schön wenn man mit dem bike so gleitet, den einen oder anderen kleinen hüpfer einbaut und einfach nur viel spaß hat...



...und mit den richtigen Bikern unterwegs ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ Carsten: die Auswahl hÃ¶rt sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an. Am Ghost habe ich ja mitlerweile - neben dem Bergamont - auch schon interesse, weil man ja nie so genau weiÃ ob Canyon liefert oder nicht.

@ Nicolai: fÃ¼r mich Preislich auch nicht machbar

@ Maggo: genaugenommen braucht man wirklich keine 130 oder noch mehr mm. Eigentlich braucht man gar keine Federrung. Eigentlich braucht man auch keine Trails. Warum fahren wir Ã¼berhaupt Rad? Genau - weils Spass macht. Und mir macht es mehr Spass wenn ich mir keine Gedanken ums Bike machen muss sondern einfach runterbÃ¼geln kann und mich voll aufs grinsen konzentrieren kann  bzw auf den Trail - inkl. Jumps!
Aber du hast Recht - ich an Carstens stelle wÃ¼rde das HT auch behalten wenns machbar ist. Egal wo ich hin muss, ich fahre immer mit meinem HT, das XC wird nur auf Touren eingesetzt. Allein schon weil der Wiederverkaufswert fÃ¼r gebrauchte Bikes irgendwie recht gering ist, und bevor ichs fÃ¼r z.b. 200â¬ verkaufe mache ich lieber Sliks drauf und fahr damit zum Aldi oder im Winter.
In meinem Fall wÃ¼rde es sicher mehr Sinn machen das ich das xc verkaufe und ein Bike <160mm kaufe, aber fÃ¼r das xc bekomme ich mMn nicht den entsprechenden Gegenwert und wenn irgendwo mal was dran ist - es ist schÃ¶n ein Ausweichbike zu haben 
Und noch ne kleinigkeit - auf unseren Touren wird die Uphillperformance nie ausgereizt, bei den Schnitten die wir so fahren ist es im Grunde vÃ¶llig egal ob wir HT, xc-Fully oder ein Enduro fahren - genau so ist nÃ¤mlich nicht selten die Zusammensetzung in unserer Gruppe wenn wir fahren. Warum sollte man sich bergab mit 100mm "quÃ¤len" und dafÃ¼r bergauf langsam machen mÃ¼ssen weil der der bergab mit seinem 150mm Sofa gemÃ¼tlich rollt bergauf halt nicht so schnell kann was ja nix macht? Da kann man doch genauso gut selbst mit 150mm nebenher bergauf fahren und sich bergab freuen das man sich um nix als den Trail gedanken machen muss  dann kommt sich keiner doof vor weil die anderen dauernd warten mÃ¼ssen oder hat ein schlechtes Gewissen deswegen und bergab geht es auch lockerer und - seh ich so - sicherer.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...und mit den richtigen Bikern unterwegs ist





ach und ich habe auch verluste zu verbuchen. eben beim reifenwechsel - endlich  ist die dicke betty für vorne da, musste ich feststellen das mir ne speiche am hinterrad gebrochen ist...na hoffentlich hat der bikeladen morgen zeit für mich...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich bergab mit 100mm "quälen"




Ich quäl mich garnicht, wenn überhaupt quäl ich das rote Wilde, das hats aber auch verdient, ganz besonders nach dem Bocksprung von gestern


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

hm, muss ja mächtig heftig zugegangen sein 
Ist der Speichenkopf abgerissen oder ist sie aus dem Nippel gerissen? Oder einfach mitten durch?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

aber 150mm wären schon gut


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich quäl mich garnicht, wenn überhaupt quäl ich das rote Wilde, das hats aber auch verdient, ganz besonders nach dem Bocksprung von gestern



Was meinst du warum ich das in " gesetzt hab.
Aber sei doch mal ganz ehrlich, du vermutest doch auch das es dir mit einem rfc0.4 mehr Spass machen würde


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hm, muss ja mächtig heftig zugegangen sein
> Ist der Speichenkopf abgerissen oder ist sie aus dem Nippel gerissen? Oder einfach mitten durch?



Bei uns immer heftig, das weist Du doch ganz genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber 150mm wären schon gut



sag ich doch  dann vergeht auch die Sprungangst eher


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was meinst du warum ich das in " gesetzt hab.
> Aber sei doch mal ganz ehrlich, du vermutest doch auch das es dir mit einem rfc0.4 mehr Spass machen würde



Nix rotes wildes mehr, es sei denn für fast umsonst, was dem tatsächlichen Wert auch entspricht  




Sonntag gehts zum Bike killen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

gestern war da auch ne Stelle, Fuxes Schlüsselstelle, wenn wir da am Sonntag sind müssen alle die mehr wie 100mm haben die Stelle springen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

hört sich ja spannend an


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

ich geh dann mal einkaufen


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hm, muss ja mächtig heftig zugegangen sein
> Ist der Speichenkopf abgerissen oder ist sie aus dem Nippel gerissen? Oder einfach mitten durch?



aus dem nippel...so bin mal kurz weg...felge weg bringen


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

so wieder da...gegen 18 uhr kann ich die felge wieder abholen


----------



## Milass (3. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @milass : wie nannte sich noch gleich der kollege hier im forum, den du gestern an uns verwiesen hast ?



Markus ist sein echter Name aber im Forum...ich glaube er heisst hulihuk (oder so).

Leute leute, ich fahr 75mm vorne und 90mm hinten und hab noch nie über zu wenig fw gemekert  hinzuzfügen ist das die duke eigentlich gar nich den ruf als federgabel verdient hat (jedenfalls meine nicht) Öl verlierend, dämpferseite kaputt, dichtungen kaputt.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

soll ja am samstag regnen..dann werden die trails am sonntag gleich mal ne ecke schwieriger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Markus ist sein echter Name aber im Forum...ich glaube er heisst hulihuk (oder so).
> 
> Leute leute, ich fahr 75mm vorne und 90mm hinten und hab noch nie über zu wenig fw gemekert  hinzuzfügen ist das die duke eigentlich gar nich den ruf als federgabel verdient hat (jedenfalls meine nicht) Öl verlierend, dämpferseite kaputt, dichtungen kaputt.



du hast aber wohl auch ein anderes anforderungsprofil an dein bike


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du hast aber wohl auch ein anderes anforderungsprofil an dein bike



der ganze kerl hat ein anderes profil


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Markus ist sein echter Name aber im Forum...ich glaube er heisst hulihuk (oder so).
> 
> Leute leute, ich fahr 75mm vorne und 90mm hinten und hab noch nie über zu wenig fw gemekert  hinzuzfügen ist das die duke eigentlich gar nich den ruf als federgabel verdient hat (jedenfalls meine nicht) Öl verlierend, dämpferseite kaputt, dichtungen kaputt.



Wir werden demnächst mal testen, auf nicht ganz so heftigen Wegen, ob Dir dein Federweg reicht. 

Man muß Dich allerdings vorwarnen, denn spaßig runterdonnern macht süchtig!


Gruss vom Abhängigen


----------



## Milass (3. Mai 2007)

jaaajaa wieder die Vorurteile gegenüber Cross country fahrern, sie können keine Downhills fahren   Frag ma welche die mit mir gefahren sind, ich denke ich bin kein pussy bergab fahrer 

Hey Regen?? Endlich!


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> jaaajaa wieder die Vorurteile gegenüber Cross country fahrern, sie können keine Downhills fahren   Frag ma welche die mit mir gefahren sind, ich denke ich bin kein pussy bergab fahrer



ich würde nie behaupten das jemand eine pussy ist weil er irgendwas nicht fährt oder halt langsamer ist - ich spring zur zeit keine rampen, nach dem sturz vor einpaar wochen lässt das mein kopf zur zeit nicht zu..

jeder kann und sollte nur so fahren wie 1. es sein fahrkönnen erlaubt und 2. der kopf es zulässt.

ich will auch garnicht ausschließen das du schneller durch die trails bist als ich...ich sehe es ja an CR - der macht mich auch nass wo er will. 

uwe finde ich ist auch ein schneller bergab...und wenn ich mal schneller sein sollte als jemand anderes, dann werde ich garantiert bergauf wieder überholt...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> jaaajaa wieder die Vorurteile gegenüber Cross country fahrern, sie können keine Downhills fahren   Frag ma welche die mit mir gefahren sind, ich denke ich bin kein pussy bergab fahrer



Ich aaabe ein cross country rad  

Ne, ne das hast de falsch in den Hals bekommen. Ich bin auch kein Downhiller, glaub ich zumindest. Das hab ich nur geschrieben weil Du gestern gesagt hast vielleicht doch nicht.

Und den Eindruck von ner Pussy hast Du auch nicht gemacht, kam mir eher vor als wärst de en richtiger Mann. 

Würd mich aber wirklich freuen wen Du mal mitfahren würdest. Wahltho war ja auch schon mal dabei. Wir sind bergauf aber nicht die schnellsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Es geht auch gar nicht drum ob jemand schnell hoch oder schnell runter fährt, es geht nur drum seinen Spaß bei der ganzen Sache zu haben. 
Wer das hinkriegt, macht alles richtig


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Würd mich aber wirklich freuen wen Du mal mitfahren würdest. Wahltho war ja auch schon mal dabei. Wir sind bergauf aber nicht die schnellsten



naja, nehmt mich erst auf dem berg auf, dann könnt ihr schon flotter fahren. aber wenn ich an beine von milass denke...puh...denen sieht man die bergaufkraft schon an


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es geht auch gar nicht drum ob jemand schnell hoch oder schnell runter fährt, es geht nur drum seinen Spaß bei der ganzen Sache zu haben.
> Wer das hinkriegt, macht alles richtig



menno, ich will dir nicht ständig zustimmen müssen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

HKN ist der schnellste Bergauf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... Wahltho war ja auch schon mal dabei.  ...



Genau - und wahltho ist schliesslich Pussie


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Ne, ne, ne unter ner Pussy versteh ich was anderes 


vielleicht is HKN eine, der war gestern so dick angezogen das man es nicht sagen/sehen konnte


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> vielleicht is HKN eine, der war gestern so dick angezogen das man es nicht sagen/sehen konnte



*lachweg* - jo geil war ich gestern dick angezogen...aber vom sandplaken heim war ich schon froh das alles anzuhaben...es wird doch abends schnell kühl...


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau - und wahltho ist schliesslich Pussie


----------



## Milass (3. Mai 2007)

Klar, Spaß muss es machen, und das tut es auch  

Ja, wie schon zuvor von walho erwähnt, die problematik mit der Kommunikation im Forum (Gestik, mimik etc. fehlt). Sorry wenn ich das falsch interpretiert hab, ich wollte niemanden in irgendeiner weise angreifen.

Ich meine, auf dem Trail gestern kamt ihr mir alleman recht sympathisch rüber 

Bin aber imo. auch ein wenig genervt, wegen meiner Bremse


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

@ hkn: das mit den Rampen wird schon noch 

ich aaabe übrings auch nur ein Maratoon  Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: das mit den Rampen wird schon noch
> 
> ich aaabe übrings auch nur ein Maratoon  Fahrrad



jo bestimmt wird sich das wieder legen (hoffe ich mal)

aber du fährst dein bike etwas anders


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo bestimmt wird sich das wieder legen (hoffe ich mal)
> *nicht nur hoffen, fest dran glauben*
> aber du fährst dein bike etwas anders



du machst witze oder  
mistkram, das Bergamont gefällt mir richtig gut


und schon bin ich wieder weg


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mistkram, das Bergamont gefällt mir richtig gut
> 
> 
> und schon bin ich wieder weg



jo schaut gut aus, auch wenn meiner meinung nach die dämpferstreben etwas filigran aussehen.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Ich meine, auf dem Trail gestern kamt ihr mir alleman recht sympathisch rüber
> 
> Bin aber imo. auch ein wenig genervt, wegen meiner Bremse



du ja auch   

gut das ist verständlich, es nervt immer wenn was am bike kaputt ist. bin ja auch sehr froh das ich meine felge heute noch abholen kann.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

und die Naben anscheinend nicht wirklich gut sind. 
Das Ghost ist auch nicht schlecht, aber da liest man viel von gebrochenen Schrauben und keiner weiÃ ob das dies Jahr immernoch so ist. Geil wÃ¤rs schon und die Lyrik da drin sackt auch nicht einfach weg (u-turn) und die Naben sind auch besser (dt-swiss) und der Preis auch (-300â¬)...
aber ich muss los


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Klar, Spaß muss es machen, und das tut es auch
> 
> Ja, wie schon zuvor von walho erwähnt, die problematik mit der Kommunikation im Forum (Gestik, mimik etc. fehlt). Sorry wenn ich das falsch interpretiert hab, ich wollte niemanden in irgendeiner weise angreifen.
> 
> ...



Hab mich nicht angegeriffen gefühlt. Du hast auch nen sympatischen Eindruck hinterlassen. 

Im Schwimmbad will ich aber nicht neben Dir liegen, da krieg ich bestimmt komplexe  

Fahrn wir irgendwann mal zusammen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2007)

@fUEL: Ich habe mir heute übrigens die SQ-Lab Descender Sattelstütze bestellt


----------



## Tech3 (3. Mai 2007)

So ich mach mich noch mal zum Fuxi auf(trainingtrainingtrainingtraining )

In 2 Wochen bekomme ich mein Fully *freu* ich halt nimmer aus...


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

zum thema pussy : lugga und hkn machen vorm bergab fahrn den sattel runter ...
ein xc-pilot hat für solche späße gar keine zeit. deshalb versuche ich möglichst alles mit sattel oben zu fahren.

dann kommts schon mal vor (wie gestern an der fux-stelle, die ja zukünftig von allen mit mehr als 100 mm gesprungen wird  ), dass ich hinterm sattel net mehr hoch komm, ohne mir die eier abzureißen   bevor ich dann dadurch zur echten pussy werde, steig ich halt mal kurz ab, ebenso wie bei den meisten treppen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> zum thema pussy : lugga und hkn machen vorm bergab fahrn den sattel runter ...



Genau deshalb habe ich mir für mein Helius FR mal die (per Knopfdruck) absenkbare Sattelstütze von SQ Lab bestellt, die auch fUEL fährt und mit der er sehr zufrieden ist.

Man sitzt auf der Maschine nämlich schon extrem hoch...


----------



## Milass (3. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich mir für mein Helius FR mal die (per Knopfdruck) absenkbare Sattelstütze von SQ Lab bestellt, die auch fUEL fährt und mit der er sehr zufrieden ist.



Hör ich zum ersten mal das es sowas gibt?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Hör ich zum ersten mal das es sowas gibt?!



Klick!

Allerdings kein Schnäppchen & definitiv nichts für Leichtbau-Freaks 

P.S: Ich habe die Zugknopfvariante gewählt.


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

da hat er wieder gespart ...  

hab ich auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht, aber es irgendwie wieder verworfen.
ich glaub, die gabs für meinen rohrdurchmesser nicht ohne adapterhülsen oder so.
egal, hab eh grad kein kohle für sowas ...


----------



## Milass (3. Mai 2007)

Ja wiegt und kostet ja das doppelte wie meine. (und deine tune nehm ich an)

Aber an nem Freerider sicher keine falsche Investition.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... ich glaub, die gabs für meinen rohrdurchmesser nicht ohne adapterhülsen oder so...



Die gibt es nur in 27,2mm, man braucht also eine Adapterhülse. Die habe ich mir bei Vaust (www.vaust.com, übrigens m.E. ein genialer Shop, der insb. bzgl. Rohloff fast alles im Programm hat) bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

na ja, ich hätte es halt besser gefunden, wenn es die in meinem rohrdurchmesser gegeben hätte.
fuel müsste es ja dann auch mit adapterhülse haben. soweit ich weiß, ist er mit dem teil durchaus zufrieden ...

ich brauch erst mal einen nicht knackenden antrieb am bike. werde wohl morgen nachmittag noch mal zu hibike fahren und es demonstrieren müssen ...
diese geräuschkulisse ist schon verdammt nervig, leider sogar lauter als die rohloff in ihren lautesten gängen ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Mai 2007)

Zu der ganzen Federwegsdiskussion wird man nie auf einen Nenner kommen, daher jeder wie er mag!

Meine persönlich Meinung dazu ist, daß ich eigentlich mit meinen 100/90 (bzw. aktuell nur 85/90) Federweg sehr zufrieden bin. Klar stößt man mit dem Fahrwerk an einigen Stellen an seine Grenzen und wird generell fahrtechnisch etwas mehr gefordert, aber das hat ja auch seinen Reiz. Ich hatte mal für ein paar Touren ein Trek Liquid (140/125) ausgeliehen und das geht bergab schon anders. Da muß man bei den meisten Trails einfach nur Aufstehen, Lenken und den Lenker fest halten..., ist mir aber zu langweilig so. Da machen die Trails, auf denen man mit dem Epic schon ordentlich mitarbeiten muß ja gar keinen Spaß mehr! Somit hat man meiner Meinung nach im Taunus mit einem normalen XC/Tourenbike einfach die größte Spaßausbeute, weil man öfter fahrtechnisch gefordert wird. Dafür stößt man halt nach oben hin irgendwo an die Grenzen. Diese Grenzen erreiche ich aber so selten, daß ich mir für die 5% Trails nicht ein schweres Enduro zulegen würde, daß sich bergauf wie ein Panzer fährt. Ich will ja auch flott hoch kommen! Wenn man Sprünge, hohe Drops oder eben luggamäßig heftiges Gelände bevorzugt (eben die 5%), dann ist das sicher nicht verkehrt, aber auch nur als Zweitbike.
Wenn jetzt einer fragt, warum ich dann kein Hardtail oder ganz ohne Federung fahre, dann kann ich sagen, daß ich mir damals aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen eine Heckfederung gegönnt habe. Was ich damals mit meinem 80mm-Hardtail (übrigens ganz am Anfang auch mit Duke XC, siehe Gallery) für Aktionen gerissen habe und wie oft ich an einem beinahe-Highspeed-Sturz vorbei gekommen habe, war nicht mehr feierlich und daher mußte eine Heckberuhigung her.


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

*selbstbeweihrücherungsmodusan* die wahren techniker fahrn solche trails auch mit hardtail und ordentlich speed *selbstbeweihrücherungsmodusaus*


----------



## Milass (3. Mai 2007)

Also ich bereue es keineswegs das ich mir als erstes Bike ein Hardtail gekauft hab, so eignet man sich eine saubere Fahrtechnik an.

Ein Fully verzeiht dann die restlichen Fehler die einfach kaum vermeidbar sind wenn man am Limit fährt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> ... Ein Fully verzeiht dann die restlichen Fehler die einfach kaum vermeidbar sind wenn man am Limit fährt...



Und was da mein Panzer alles erst an Fahrfehlern verzeiht


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und was da mein Panzer alles erst an Fahrfehlern verzeiht


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> [...]Diese Grenzen erreiche ich aber so selten, daß ich mir für die 5% Trails nicht ein schweres Enduro zulegen würde, daß sich bergauf wie ein Panzer fährt. Ich will ja auch flott hoch kommen! Wenn man Sprünge, hohe Drops oder eben luggamäßig heftiges Gelände bevorzugt (eben die 5%), dann ist das sicher nicht verkehrt, aber auch nur als Zweitbike.[...]



auch du magst es bergauf halt gerne schneller...ich bin mit meinem "dicken" super zufrieden. und ich weiß auch nicht warum ich es mir bergab schwieriger machen sollte als es sein muss...aber auch das ist natürlich wie alles andere auch Ansichtssache...

jeder sollte das fahren was ihm am meisten zusagt, und wenn es bei euch eher die CC/XC sind dann natürlich die, ich steh auf schwer, federweg *lach* und wenn es sich machen lässt kriegt das nächste noch mehr


----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> *selbstbeweihrücherungsmodusan* die wahren techniker fahrn solche trails auch mit hardtail und ordentlich speed *selbstbeweihrücherungsmodusaus*



Ich auch, ich auch.....

Mal was anderes, wenn jemand  irgendwo einen Ohrring findet......der ist mir.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Zu der ganzen Federwegsdiskussion wird man nie auf einen Nenner kommen, daher jeder wie er mag!




Ich fänds fatal wenn ich mehr Federweg hätte und alle Trails nur noch ganz einfach zu fahren wären. Gerade die körperlicher Arbeit beim runterfahren ist einer der Gründe wieso mir Biken soviel spaß bereitet. Heut spür ich wieder mal den gesamten Oberkörper  
Ich würd aber auch ganz gerne an bestimmten Stellen dropen oder springen und da ist mein rotes Wildes nicht unbedingt für gemacht, bzw. hab ich angst das ichs lünsche. 
Ein Bike mit dem alles geht, man aber immer noch aktiv fahren muß wäre das richtige für mich. 

Ich glaub sowas gibts aber nicht, evtl. das 301?


----------



## Milass (3. Mai 2007)

Bike hin oder her letztendlich kommt es auf den Fahrer an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Also ich bereue es keineswegs das ich mir als erstes Bike ein Hardtail gekauft hab, so eignet man sich eine saubere Fahrtechnik an.
> 
> Ein Fully verzeiht dann die restlichen Fehler die einfach kaum vermeidbar sind wenn man am Limit fährt.



Hab vor drei Jahren noch ausschlieslich ein starres Bike gehabt und war auch der Meinung nix anderes zu brauchen. 
Irgendwann hab ich dann mal auf einem mit ner Federgabel gesessen und bin damit auch den Feldi runtergebügelt. Oh Wunder die Handgelenke taten nicht mehr weh. Da hab ich dann den Entschluß getroffen nen Fully zu kaufen. 
Bin aber heute noch froh, daß ich das fahren auf dem komplet Starren gelernt hab.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Bike hin oder her letztendlich kommt es auf den Fahrer an



*und auf den Spaß!*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

richtig


----------



## Tech3 (3. Mai 2007)

So wieder zurück.

Status:

Uphill 1min langsamer (grrr )
Dafür war ich wieder 3 min schneller daheim

Jetzt erst mal duschen...

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)




----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2007)

@killerkeks

Was lernst Du denn?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

@ Carsten: Link


----------



## Tech3 (3. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @killerkeks
> 
> Was lernst Du denn?



Ich lern Zerspanungsmechaniker Fachrichtung Drehtechnik oder auch einfach Dreher  Bei RRD in Ou

8ter +9ter Mai is Theorie und am 18ten+19ten Juni Praxis 
Binsch froh wenn das rum ist


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Cracy fährst Du Sonntag nicht mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich lern Zerspanungsmechaniker Fachrichtung Drehtechnik oder auch einfach Dreher  Bei RRD in Ou
> 
> 8ter +9ter Mai is Theorie und am 18ten+19ten Juni Praxis
> Binsch froh wenn das rum ist



Stimmt ja, hatte ich gelesen.  
Du bist froh wenn, die Prüfung vorbei ist?..... oder wenn Du nicht mehr an der Drehmaschine stehen mußt?


----------



## Tech3 (3. Mai 2007)

Bin froh wenn die Theorie rum is 
Praktisch is pillepalle

Ich dreh sehr gern bin danach aber an ner Fräse.
Genauer gesagt bei Repair and Overhaul, da mach ich die Triebwerke wieder fit 

Machst du auch was in die Richtung?

Gruß


----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Bin froh wenn die Theorie rum is
> Praktisch is pillepalle
> 
> Ich dreh sehr gern bin danach aber an ner Fräse.
> ...



Ich hab mal Werkzeugmechaniker gelernt. Ist aber schon 15 Jahre her. Ich hatte mehr bammel vor der Praktischen. 
Drehen war nicht so mein Ding. Ich habe lieber an der Fräsmaschine gearbeitet.

Jetzt arbeite ich in der Versicherungsbranche. :kotz:


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gestern war da auch ne Stelle, Fuxes Schlüsselstelle, wenn wir da am Sonntag sind müssen alle die mehr wie 100mm haben die Stelle springen


Gelten die 100mm als Durchschnitt für vorne und hinten ? Ich hätt dann nur 57,5 mm  und dürfte drübersteigen .

Oder muß ich vorne (115mm) spingen; in der Mitte anhalten und das Hinterrad drüberheben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Cracy fährst Du Sonntag nicht mit?



Wie kommst du auf so ne Idee?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gelten die 100mm als Durchschnitt für vorne und hinten ? Ich hätt dann nur 57,5 mm  und dürfte drübersteigen .
> 
> Oder muß ich vorne (115mm) spingen; in der Mitte anhalten und das Hinterrad drüberheben



Wenn alles gut läuft musst du ja bald (je nach Hersteller 2-20 Wochen ) komplett springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Mai 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Also ich bereue es keineswegs das ich mir als erstes Bike ein Hardtail gekauft hab, so eignet man sich eine saubere Fahrtechnik an.


 ... Elfentechnik eben  



Milass schrieb:


> Ein Fully verzeiht dann die restlichen Fehler die einfach kaum vermeidbar sind wenn man am Limit fährt.


.... wie .... nie mehr auf die Schnauze fallen  ... ob ich da nich was vermissen würde ...


----------



## Tech3 (3. Mai 2007)

@caroka:

Autsch wasn Abstieg  

Praktisch hab ichs drauf denk ich.
Und als Zmdr muss ich eh nur drehen (glaube 4 oder 5 Teile) und das kannsch Easy come, Easy go


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> .... wie .... nie mehr auf die Schnauze fallen  ... ob ich da nich was vermissen würde ...



mach dir keine gedanken carsten, bin das lebende beispiel das auch ein fully nicht alles wegbügelt...mit dem mehr, kommt auch irgendwann anderes mehr dazu...z.b. geschwindigkeit und schon biste manchmal da wo du auch früher warst -> auf dem boden


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gelten die 100mm als Durchschnitt für vorne und hinten ? Ich hätt dann nur 57,5 mm  und dürfte drübersteigen .
> 
> Oder muß ich vorne (115mm) spingen; in der Mitte anhalten und das Hinterrad drüberheben



Vorderad ausbauen, drüberwerfen den Rest tragen alles wieder zusammenbauen 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf so ne Idee?



wie immer fehlt Dein Eintrag


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut läuft musst du ja bald (je nach Hersteller 2-20 Wochen ) komplett springen



hmm, CR ich weiß nicht mal ob du die FUX-schlüsselstelle springst. das wäre ein drop ins flat in ner höhe von ca. 1,5 m - kann mich an die höhe nicht mehr so wirklich erinnern...aber es war höher als niedrig


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, CR ich weiß nicht mal ob du die FUX-schlüsselstelle springst. das wäre ein drop ins flat in ner höhe von ca. 1,5 m - kann mich an die höhe nicht mehr so wirklich erinnern...aber es war höher als niedrig



Du bist ein starkgefedertes Weichei   



das waren höchstens 50 cm


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut läuft musst du ja bald (je nach Hersteller 2-20 Wochen ) komplett springen



ui das hier ist auch günstig -> http://www.transalp24.de/index.html?d_714.htm


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du bist ein starkgefedertes Weichei
> 
> 
> 
> das waren höchstens 50 cm



wir meinen aber das gleiche??...das ding an dem verkohlten baumstamm...da wo fux es nicht geschafft hatte wegen hoher sattelstütze hinter den sattel zu kommen und uns vorher gewarnt hatte das es ihn bei den letzten 2mal gelegt hat...weil das sind schon vom "absprung" bis zur landung mehr als 50 cm


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wir meinen aber das gleiche??...das ding an dem verkohlten baumstamm...da wo fux es nicht geschafft hatte wegen hoher sattelstütze hinter den sattel zu kommen und uns vorher gewarnt hatte das es ihn bei den letzten 2mal gelegt hat...weil das sind schon vom "absprung" bis zur landung mehr als 50 cm



Ja, ja Du hast ja recht, es waren mehr als 50cm. Irgendwann spring ich die Stelle mit meinem roten Wilden. Spätestens wenns neue Bike im Keller steht


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, ja Du hast ja recht, es waren mehr als 50cm. Irgendwann spring ich die Stelle mit meinem roten Wilden. Spätestens wenns neue Bike im Keller steht



na da will ich dabei sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

50 wären kein Problem, 150 dagegen schon und würde ich auch nicht (mit meinem Bike) machen.
Den Link habe ich auf Seite 902 schon gepostet  mir ist das aber nicht "heftig" genug


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

@carsten damit du dich schon mal auf eine der treppen am sonntag einstellen kannst 

hier mal ein bild von oben


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Lass uns das ganze am Sonntag nochmal begutachten. Vielleicht zeigt uns CR ja wies geht


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 50 wären kein Problem, 150 dagegen schon und würde ich auch nicht (mit meinem Bike) machen.
> Den Link habe ich auf Seite 902 schon gepostet  mir ist das aber nicht "heftig" genug



komisch ich hab erst 567 seiten


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lass uns das ganze am Sonntag nochmal begutachten. Vielleicht zeigt uns CR ja wies geht



ich bin immer noch nicht schlüssig welche version vom reichenbachtrail ich besser finden soll...durch die wiese aum dem schmalen pfad hat schon was


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

wenn man schnell genug fährt sollten auch 150 gehen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich bin immer noch nicht schlüssig welche version vom reichenbachtrail ich besser finden soll...durch die wiese aum dem schmalen pfad hat schon was



beide haben was, die neuere is aber länger und bietet dadurch mehr Zeit zum gigeln und kichern


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Ich mach mich vom Acker, bis später


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2007)

Sonntag wirds lustig, gelle Cracy!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

mit Sicherheit 
machs gut Uwe


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> beide haben was, die neuere is aber länger und bietet dadurch mehr Zeit zum gigeln und kichern



*gg* ok dann fahren wir V 2.0^^


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

also wenn einer meine schlüsselstelle springt, möchte ich das wenigstens auf video sehen  

eigentlich brauchts dafür ja nur speed und federweg (in den knochen oder am bike  )

man kann die beiden reichenbachtrails ja miteinander verbinden. erst den runter, der am haus rauskommt, dann wieder hochkurbel bis zum tillmannsweg und wieder runter ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

hat jemand ein Bild von der Stelle?


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hat jemand ein Bild von der Stelle?



ja am sonntag^^


----------



## Milass (3. Mai 2007)

Geht es doch nicht um die Treppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

Diese pille-palle Treppe kennen wir ja schon  es ging hier eben um irgendeine Schlüsselstelle die man wohl auch springen kann.


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Diese pille-palle Treppe kennen wir ja schon  es ging hier eben um irgendeine Schlüsselstelle die man wohl auch springen kann.



meine persönliche schlüsselstelle, bitte  

die ist in etwa so heimtückisch wie die eine stufe auf der pille-palle treppe


----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @caroka:
> 
> Autsch wasn Abstieg


Das seh ich auch so. 



killerkeks schrieb:


> Praktisch hab ichs drauf denk ich.
> Und als Zmdr muss ich eh nur drehen (glaube 4 oder 5 Teile) und das kannsch Easy come, Easy go


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank zunächst mal für die Diskussionen um Bike und Federweg. Es hat mir geholfen, mal alle pro und contra`s aufzunehmen ... ich's muß es noch wirken lassen, da ich die ganzen Anregungen noch nicht in eine Entscheidung umsetzen kann.



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Carsten: Link


 Preislich verführerisch, doch warum sooo preiswert ? Was ist der Unterschied zw. 6061er und 7005er Aluminium (was wohl i.d.R. verbaut wird) ? Nur Mehrgewicht oder auch geringere Festigkeit ? 
Passen diese "ultralight"-Teile (Vorbau, Sattelstütze) zu so einem Hobel ?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

Preislich wirklich nicht zu toppen. Der Unterschied in der Legierung liegt wohl im Steifigkeit-/Gewichtsverhältnis. Heißt einfach das du davon mehr brauchst um auf die selbe Steifigkeit zu kommen. Der HT Rahmen von meinem Bikemaxx Fahrrad (6 Jahre alt, 5000km, jetzt mit Sofa hinten dran --> über 200kg nen Trail runter ) ist aus dem 6061er Alu, die geben Lebenslange Garantie.
Bei Transalp hast du ja auch 5 Jahre. 2 Jahre auf die Anbauteile. Falls du dir bei Stütze und Vorbau nicht sicher bist lässt sich sowas kostengünstig austauschen (Transalp baut auch Custom zusammen  )
Wäre das Torque nicht schon geordert und wäre das nicht so wenig mehr als mein xc wäre das für mich echt genau richtig - glaub ich.
Ich bin mal weg, gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Milass (3. Mai 2007)

Das XLC Zeug ist halt recht günstig, ne LX/XT Ausstattung kost auch nich soviel und schlussendlich ist es ein Versender Rahmen, daher der Preis.

6000er Alu ist weicher soviel ich weiss, und 7000er Härter...


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Diese pille-palle Treppe kennen wir ja schon  es ging hier eben um irgendeine Schlüsselstelle die man wohl auch springen kann.



hmm ob man die springen kann ist ja noch nicht wirklich raus bzw. gehen tut das bestimmt nur weiß ich nicht ob es einer von uns macht


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wäre das Torque nicht schon geordert und wäre das nicht so wenig mehr als mein xc wäre das für mich echt genau richtig - glaub ich.
> Ich bin mal weg, gute Nacht zusammen.



warte du mal brav weiter auf dein torque - ich bin mir sicher das du nicht enttäuscht wirst

GN8 CR


----------



## fUEL (4. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> warte du mal brav weiter auf dein torque - ich bin mir sicher das du nicht enttäuscht wirst
> 
> GN8 CR


 

War heut mit dem Wüstenfux und dem gärtnerschwager on TOUR


----------



## Tech3 (4. Mai 2007)

Morsche!

@ MTK-Cube:

Ich hab mir mein Bike bei Transalp bestellt.
Ist zwar ein CC Hobel aber der Rahmen dürfte bis auf die Wippe gleich sein.
Kannste dir dann ja mal anschauen wennde magst 

@caroka:

Im Moment werden viele Leute in der Metallindustrie gesucht.
Kannst dich ja mal bewerben 

So noch was futtern dann zur Arbeit


Gruß Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

moin !

wasn hier los  
kommt, lasst euch nicht so hängen. immerhin ist freitag


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> War heut mit dem *Wüstenfux* und dem gärtnerschwager on TOUR



wenn ich wüstenfux lese, denke ich immer, dass du mich meinst. teilweise wurde ich nämlich in der schule auch so gerufen, als abwandlung von wissefux  
aber ich weiß ja, dass hier de sdf gemeint ist


----------



## caroka (4. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> .....
> @caroka:
> 
> Im Moment werden viele Leute in der Metallindustrie gesucht.
> ...



Moin moin,

bin nach der Lehre zwar in die Werkzeugkonstruktion/Arbeitsvorbereitung übernommen worden, dann habe ich aber in der Plexiglasverarbeitung und später im Baustoffhandel gearbeitet. Seit 12 J. erziehe ich hauptberuflich Kinder. 
Der Zug ist abgefahren.
Wir hatten damals noch nicht mal CAD.


----------



## caroka (4. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> wasn hier los
> kommt, lasst euch nicht so hängen. immerhin ist freitag



Ja und es geht in die Pfalz!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

Moin zusammen, 

wann gehts denn los?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> man kann die beiden reichenbachtrails ja miteinander verbinden. erst den runter, der am haus rauskommt, dann wieder hochkurbel bis zum tillmannsweg und wieder runter ...



Fux Du bist ein Fux.
Beide Wege zu verbinden ist genial. Ich nehm an wenn man an der Baustelle rauskommt muß dann statt links rechts gefahren werden. ich schau mir das nach dem Frühstück mal auf der Karte an.


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fux Du bist ein Fux.
> Beide Wege zu verbinden ist genial. Ich nehm an wenn man an der Baustelle rauskommt muß dann statt links rechts gefahren werden. ich schau mir das nach dem Frühstück mal auf der Karte an.



so ist es  

ich toppe das ganze jetzt noch mal :
vom feldberg aus den xt-weg runter. dann wieder hoch zum windeck. dort rüber zum kl. feldberg und den trail bis tillmannsweg runter. dort links den tillmannsweg bis kurz vor fuxtanz wieder hoch und den "haustrail" runter. unten am haus wieder rechts bergaufkurbeln bis tillmannsweg, dann links rüber und in den reichenbachtrail mit schlüsselstelle einbiegen (ca. 100 m vor tillmannsweg kann man auch schon links abbiegen und umgeht somit die schlüsselstelle ...).
anschließend könnte man noch die trails an der falkensteiner burg mitnehmen, sowie einen netten trail mit schlüsselstelle an der königsteiner burg ins woogtal runter ....

merke : der trail ist nicht genug ...


----------



## fUEL (4. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so ist es
> 
> ich toppe das ganze jetzt noch mal :
> vom feldberg aus den xt-weg runter. dann wieder hoch zum windeck. dort rüber zum kl. feldberg und den trail bis tillmannsweg runter. dort links den tillmannsweg bis kurz vor fuxtanz wieder hoch und den "haustrail" runter. unten am haus wieder rechts bergaufkurbeln bis tillmannsweg, dann links rüber und in den reichenbachtrail mit schlüsselstelle einbiegen (ca. 100 m vor tillmannsweg kann man auch schon links abbiegen und umgeht somit die schlüsselstelle ...).
> ...


Das liest sich ja wie ein kleiner Auszug aus der durchschnittlichen Donnerstagsrunde  
Reichenbachtal ist der gelbe Weg vom kl Feldi bis zu den Fischteichen in Falkenstein, der erst ein wenig mit Bäumen verschönert dann über Wurzelbrett und Rinnen und durch das abgeholzte Stück bis zum Tili , dann weiter durch die Wiesen bis Falkenstein?

Im Mittelstück gibt es so ne Art Hubbel seit neuerem, wart ihr das?

(Chickenhubbel)

Die Stelle vor der Abfahrt ins Woogtal ist eigentlich nur auffällig, weil vorher ausser ner engen Durchfahrt nur auf die Millionen Scherben geachtet wird.

Muss mich jetzt sputen, 

c most of u in Pfalz


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das liest sich ja wie ein kleiner Auszug aus der durchschnittlichen Donnerstagsrunde
> Reichenbachtal ist der gelbe Weg vom kl Feldi bis zu den Fischteichen in Falkenstein, der erst ein wenig mit Bäumen verschönert dann über Wurzelbrett und Rinnen und durch das abgeholzte Stück bis zum Tili , dann weiter durch die Wiesen bis Falkenstein?
> 
> Im Mittelstück gibt es so ne Art Hubbel seit neuerem, wart ihr das?
> ...



genau der ist es, nur hab ich donnerstags so früh selten zeit  

welchen hubbel in welchem teilstück meinst du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (4. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau der ist es, nur hab ich donnerstags so früh selten zeit
> 
> welchen hubbel in welchem teilstück meinst du


Nach der Kurve , wenn Du erst über das Wurzelbrett und dan durch die Rinnen pflügst kommt ein umgefallener baum mit ner Umfahrung rechts und da über den Baum hat jemand ne kleine Rampe angehäuft mit Steinen.

Vile spassse


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nach der Kurve , wenn Du erst über das Wurzelbrett und dan durch die Rinnen pflügst kommt ein umgefallener baum mit ner Umfahrung rechts und da über den Baum hat jemand ne kleine Rampe angehäuft mit Steinen.
> 
> Vile spassse



ok, an der stelle hab ich irgendwie automatisch die umfahrung genommen. hätte ich den sprung gesehen .....



.... hätte ich wohl erst recht den chickenway gewählt  

beim nächsten mal wird die stelle aber zumindest mal analysiert


----------



## fUEL (4. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ok, an der stelle hab ich irgendwie automatisch die umfahrung genommen. hätte ich den sprung gesehen .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

By by muss jetzt packen und Auto laden f.d.Pfalz
Gruß Frank


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

viel spaß allen kurzzeitpfälzern


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

Jo, ich wünsch den temp. Pfälzern auch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

mach gleich feierabend für heute  ...

das wetter ist gut, werde ich wohl noch mal zu ner bikerunde nutzen. zuerst gehts aber mal per bike zu hibike ...
so gegen 15.00 uhr werde ich wohl losfahren können. hab vorher noch einen termin zwecks bautrocknung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (4. Mai 2007)

ohje ich hab so wenig Zeit  

was zum Transaalp zu sagen ist:
ich habe selber ein HT von Transalp und muss sagen das der Rahmen für seine 60 Euro EP ein gutes P/L Verhältnis hat.
Wenn es aber um die Qualität bei der Produktion und Verarbeitung geht so gibt es dort schon unterschiede zu den markenherstellern. Auch was die Garantiezeit betrift (HKN weiss wovon ich Rede ) 
Ich würde kein Transalp nehmen, da der Rahmen das wichtigste am Bike ist, die anderen Teile lassen sich auch nachrüsten, ein Rahmentausch kommt immer teurer.
Bei Jehlebikes lohnt noch nachzuschauen. Da gibt es ein Giant Trance für unter 1500, soll recht gut sein.


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

vor allem lohnt es sich, nach auslaufmodellen zu gucken.
mein cannondale jekyll 800 hab ich bei mountains-too als vorjahresmodell für 1500 euro bekommen. listenpreis war mal 2600


----------



## arkonis (4. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> vor allem lohnt es sich, nach auslaufmodellen zu gucken.
> mein cannondale jekyll 800 hab ich bei mountains-too als vorjahresmodell für 1500 euro bekommen. listenpreis war mal 2600



genau die Händler mal abzuklappern bringt auch viel. Ob die Teile 05,06 oder 07 sind ist nicht so entscheidend. 
Bei meinen Trek ist sogar in der 04 er Serie ein besseres Aluminium verbaut als in den folgemodellen. 
Auch würde ich lieber auf alt-bewärtes zurückgreifen.
Ich habe bei meinen Ausflügen bei den Händlern gelegendlich gute Angebote gesehen. Eventuell auch mal fragen, Tel hinterlassen und mit dem Kauf würde ich mir auch ein-zwei Monate Zeit lassen. Wenns passt zugreifen!


----------



## caroka (4. Mai 2007)

So, werde nochmal mein kleines Schwarzes ölen und salben und bin dann weg. 
Euch ein schönes WE


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> War heut mit dem Wüstenfux und dem gärtnerschwager on TOUR



war bestimmt auch ne schöne tour - nur du und sdf  naja zu flott für mich den berg hoch


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, werde nochmal mein kleines Schwarzes ölen und salben und bin dann weg.
> Euch ein schönes WE



*zack*- irgendwie sind heute alle so schnell weg...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> genau die Händler mal abzuklappern bringt auch viel. Ob die Teile 05,06 oder 07 sind ist nicht so entscheidend.
> Bei meinen Trek ist sogar in der 04 er Serie ein besseres Aluminium verbaut als in den folgemodellen.
> Auch würde ich lieber auf alt-bewärtes zurückgreifen.
> Ich habe bei meinen Ausflügen bei den Händlern gelegendlich gute Angebote gesehen. Eventuell auch mal fragen, Tel hinterlassen und mit dem Kauf würde ich mir auch ein-zwei Monate Zeit lassen. Wenns passt zugreifen!



Vielleicht auch einfach mal bei EBay reinschauen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-HELIUS-FR-Gr-M_W0QQitemZ140111903487QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2007)

Ja Mahlzeit!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

Für MTK-Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

Wieso wird hier so spät gegessen???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier so spät gegessen???



Der Begriff "Mahlzeit" ist eine Hommage an die werktätige Bevölkerung und sollte von früh morgens bis zu den frühen Abendstunden durchgängig als generelle Begrüssungsfloskel verwendet werden


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Mahlzeit" ist eine Hommage an die werktätige Bevölkerung und sollte von früh morgens bis zu den frühen Abendstunden durchgängig als generelle Begrüssungsfloskel verwendet werden



Da gehör ich heut nicht zu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da gehör ich heut nicht zu



Dann würdige diejenigen, die dazu gehören doch wenigstens dadurch, dass du zu jeder Gelegenheit/Tag-/Nachtzeit "Mahlzeit" als Begrüssungsfloskel einsetzt


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

...aber eigentlich hatten wir mal für den Plauschfred
"ei guude wie!?" als Begrüßungsfloskel zu allen Tag und Nachtzeiten vorgesehen.

 Ich will da aber nicht drauf rumreiten 


In diesem Sinne nochmals Mahlzeit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

Im Canyon Outlet sehe ich nichts was passend für den Carsten wäre.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Im Canyon Outlet sehe ich nichts was passend für den Carsten wäre.



och mit dem BM könnte carsten es ordentlich krachen lassen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

@ Carsten: vielleicht was für dich
oder ne Stufe robuster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och mit dem BM könnte carsten es ordentlich krachen lassen



er will aber auch noch hochfahren. Ob 170mm an der Front dafür das richtige sind


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> er will aber auch noch hochfahren. Ob 170mm an der Front dafür das richtige sind



na der letztens auf dem feldi kam auch hoch *lach* ok, hoch ist es natürlich schon so ne sache...hab ich wenigstens jemanden der mit mir an so stücken schiebt   du siehst -> alles nur eigennutz

willste heute ne kleine runde fahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

Das BM sl 2005 ist doch nicht schlecht, Gabel läßt sich absenken und die Kiste wiegt grad mal 14 Kilo.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2007)

... ei ich klopf' auch überall mit meinem Helius FR hoch und das wiegt auch 17kg...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

@ hkn: kleine Runde hört sich gut an, nur hab ich die letzen zwei Nächte zu wenig geschlafen und das merkt ich in den Beinen eigentlich immer am meißten  ich bin also praktisch Radfahrtechnisch nicht zu gebrauchen. Allein die Treppe runter! am Bahnsteig empfand ich als anstrengend 
morgen bin ich ausgeschlafen und am Sonntag geht ja eh was (morgen regnet es)


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: kleine Runde hört sich gut an, nur hab ich die letzen zwei Nächte zu wenig geschlafen und das merkt ich in den Beinen eigentlich immer am meißten  ich bin also praktisch Radfahrtechnisch nicht zu gebrauchen. Allein die Treppe runter! am Bahnsteig empfand ich als anstrengend
> morgen bin ich ausgeschlafen und am Sonntag geht ja eh was (morgen regnet es)



frag mich mal...jedes mal wenn ich vom stuhl aufstehe hab ich das gefühl ich bin grad ne runde gefahren, auch wenn ich morgens aufwache sind meine beine schlapp...oder ich sollte doch mal bei zeiten schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

Das liegt nicht nur am spät ins Bett gehen. Mir gehts auch so.
Beine gehen grad so, am Oberkörper spür ich jede Bewegung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

Oberkörper merk ich gar nix  wohl zu wenig da was sich melden könnte


----------



## Maggo (4. Mai 2007)

ei gude mahlzeit.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

ei gude Maggo!

Mahlzeit klingt gut, hab Hunger wie ein Bär


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Maggo!
> 
> Mahlzeit klingt gut, hab Hunger wie ein Bär



jo essen wäre was...mal gucken was die küche so hergibt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

ich darf warten bis meine Mutter kommt und kocht, sonst hätte ich ganz spontan ne Grillparty mitm iggi veranstaltet


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

gleitzeit (um mal ein ganz anderen begriff einzubringen   ) !

bin soeben von meiner hibike-tour zurück. hab vorher nochmal mein bike abgespritzt und siehe da, die knackgeräusche waren mit einem noch leicht feuchtem bike einfach weg  
es dauerte aber keine 2 km, da waren sie wieder da  

hibike wird mir dann demnächst ne xt-kurbel dranbauen. damit ist mein shimano-freies bike zwar geschichte, aber hauptsache, es knackt nicht mehr ...

zurück bin ich dann über victoriatempel revers gefahren. an der treppe (lugga, du erinnerst dich noch  ), gibts noch ne kleine naturstein-treppe ! direkt oberhalb rechts, wenn man den trail downhill fährt. also augen auf, bevor ihr im rausch die treppe runterbügelt ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> zurück bin ich dann über victoriatempel revers gefahren. an der treppe (lugga, du erinnerst dich noch  ), gibts noch ne kleine naturstein-treppe ! direkt oberhalb rechts, wenn man den trail downhill fährt. also augen auf, bevor ihr im rausch *die treppe runterbügelt* ...



oder einfach überspringt


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> zurück bin ich dann über victoriatempel revers gefahren. an der treppe (lugga, du erinnerst dich noch  ), gibts noch ne kleine naturstein-treppe ! direkt oberhalb rechts, wenn man den trail downhill fährt. also augen auf, bevor ihr im rausch die treppe runterbügelt ...



Du spricht von der Treppe, an der das rote Wilde gebockt hat?
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden ist nach der Treppe irgendwann rechts oben ne weitere Treppe zu sehen?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> oder einfach überspringt



Wenn ich verstanden hab wo die Treppe ist, hast dus zwangsläufig nicht verstanden  

Es fehlt sowieso noch die vierte Treppe vom Ensamble. Hinweise die zum Finden führen werden dankbar entgegengenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du spricht von der Treppe, an der das rote Wilde gebockt hat?
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden ist nach der Treppe irgendwann rechts oben ne weitere Treppe zu sehen?



ja und nein ...

die treppe siehst du bei blick nach rechts, wenn du die andere noch nicht runtergebockt bist


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich verstanden hab wo die Treppe ist, hast dus zwangsläufig nicht verstanden
> 
> Es fehlt sowieso noch die vierte Treppe vom Ensamble. Hinweise die zum Finden führen werden dankbar entgegengenommen



springen sollte doch ab jetzt immer ne alternative sein 

und wenn du die ganz kurze mitrechnest, dann waren es vier


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

ich weiß von keiner Treppe *Hase*
aber ich weiß jetzt warum ich so viel springe 
es hieß ja alles über 100mm! Und ich hab ja vorn 100 und hinte 115, macht im Schnitt 107,5mm!
Heißt also es liegt doch am Bike


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

Sonntag weißt auch Du mehr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

Das will ich auch schwer hoffen 
Sonntag soll es nochmal schön werden bevor es abkühlt und regnet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> zurück bin ich dann über victoriatempel revers gefahren ...



Ja das ist ganz nett von hibike aus: Hünertberg, Victoria-Trail reverse, Kocher-Trail und über Falkenstein zurück nach Kelkheim habe ich auch schon gemacht 

Bin auch gerade zurück bin noch mit Kollegen von FFM über Hohemark, Goldgrube, Lindenberg, Sandplacken zum Gr. Feldi und dann über Rotes Kreuz, Eselseck, Naturfreundehaus K'stein nach Kelkheim. Hat ab Öhlmühlweg sogar ein ganz kleines bisschen geregnet.

Willst Du Dir die XT-Kurbel für 109,90 Euro dranbauen lassen?


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Willst Du Dir die XT-Kurbel für 109,90 Euro dranbauen lassen?



ja, wobei ich noch nicht ganz die preisspannen bei den xt-kurbelsätzen verstehe.
geht von 110 - 269 euro, obwohl breite und abstufung der kettenblätter gleich sind  

was ist denn von einer saint-kurbel zu halten ? die gibts auch gleich mit nur einem kettenblatt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2007)

Nimm' die XT-Garnitur für 109,90 Euro; das ist die, die ich auch bei meiner Frau im Argon RoCC verbaut habe.

Ist nichts Exklusives, aber Grundsolide 

Du kannst ggf. später auch ein anderes Innenlager, z.b. ein Acros einbauen.

Apropos No-Shimano: Sind Deine Pedale nicht von Shimano?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

Fux, erinnerst Du dich noch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253910&highlight=Treppen+im+Taunus

In Posting 11 ist ein Foto der Treppe, zeigst Du mir die mal? 
Posting 7 ist auch nicht uninteressant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

die XT bekommt man schon unter 100â¬


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

wo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die XT bekommt man schon unter 100â¬



Klar, ist bekannt, dass es wahrscheinlich irgendwo noch ein paar Euro gÃ¼nstiger geht.

Es ging hier aber nicht um den Hinweis auf den gÃ¼nstigsten Preis fÃ¼r die XT-Kurbel, sondern um die Identifikation des Produktes im Hibike-Katalog.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo



bike-components


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos No-Shimano: Sind Deine Pedale nicht von Shimano?



nö, habe schöne bärentatzen von tioga ...



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fux, erinnerst Du dich noch:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253910&highlight=Treppen+im+Taunus
> 
> ...



da bin ich heute quasi dran vorbei. müsste die an der falkensteiner burg sein ...

kann ich dir gerne mal zeigen, weiß nur noch nicht wann ...


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar, ist bekannt, dass es wahrscheinlich irgendwo noch ein paar Euro günstiger geht.
> 
> Es ging hier aber nicht um den Hinweis auf den günstigsten Preis für die XT-Kurbel, sondern um die Identifikation des Produktes im Hibike-Katalog.



aber wo genau liegen jetzt die unterschiede der xt-kurbeln ausser im preis ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bike-components



ich unterstütz lieber die lokalen händler , auch wenns ein paar euro mehr kosten mag ...

aber danke für den tipp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber wo genau liegen jetzt die unterschiede der xt-kurbeln ausser im preis ?



M760 vs. (Nachfolgemodell) M761
Bulk-Ware vs. Retail-Ware
...

Qualitativ m.E. schei$$egal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich unterstütz lieber die lokalen händler , auch wenns ein paar euro mehr kosten mag ...



Naja ich bin zwar auch Stammkunde bei Hibike, aber Hibike würde ich nicht als lokalen Händler bezeichnen, eher als einen der grössten deutschen Online-Bike-Versender...

... also eher das Gegenteil des lokalen Händlers, auch wenn für uns glücklicherweise quasi Vorort.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

110â¬ war ja auch lange der gÃ¤ngige Inet Preis, von daher geht das schon in Ordnung. Mal abgesehen davon sind +10% vom Internet zum HÃ¤ndler extrem gut, hier sind die HÃ¤ndler teilweiÃe mehr als doppelt so teuer (bsp xt Kassette: Inet 35â¬ bei uns im Laden 85â¬) und da hÃ¶rts bei mir dann doch auf mit der HÃ¤ndlerunterstÃ¼tzung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... Mal abgesehen davon sind +10% vom Internet zum Händler extrem gut,...



Hibike IST primär ein Internet-Versender 

Ich kaufe aber bei Hibike in erster Linie, weil ich die Jungs ewig kenne, sie schnell und zuverlässig liefern, sie alle gei**en Marken führen, sie eine Online-Bestandsanzeige haben und ich per Kreditkarte zahlen kann. Auch wenn die quasi um die Ecke sind, kaufe ich das Meiste aus Bequemlichkeit Online bei denen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

aber *AUCH* ein Lokal-Händler  und dafür sind die Preise schon ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aber *AUCH* ein Lokal-Händler  und dafür sind die Preise schon ok



Sorry, die Preise von Hibike sind im Vergleich zu anderen Internet-Anbietern zu sehen 

Und auch hier sind die Preise von Hibike völlig ok!

Die meisten grossen Versender haben nebendran ein Ladenlokal und sind somit für die Leute vor Ort auch Händler.


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

kerngeschäft ist ganz klar i-net.
der laden ist quasi ein bißchen luxus für die verwöhnte kaufkräftige taunus-kundschaft.
viele wollen die schönen teuren teile eben mal gerne anfassen, persönlich abwiegen etc. bevor sie kaufen. und viele nehmen dafür sogar längere anreisen in kauf ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2007)

Ich bin schon seit 1996/1997 Kunde bei Hibike. Die haben ursprünglich in Sossenheim in einer Garage hinten bei der Oma im Garten angefangen. Aus den Zeiten kenne ich sie noch.

Die Jungs waren aber so clever von Anfang an einen Super Webauftritt hinzulegen.


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

ich kenn die story. hat alles mit dem import von ein paar federgabeln angefangen ...
erst im eigenen zimmer gelagert, dann in der garage ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2007)

Mein Triggershifter fürs Schaltwerk ist zerbrochen


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mein Triggershifter fürs Schaltwerk ist zerbrochen



wie das ? und vor allem um diese uhrzeit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

wie haste das denn geschafft?


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Mai 2007)

Uwe schafft alles ! 

man erinnere sich sicherlich an eine Federgabel ...

bist bestimmt beim Droppen am Küchenschrank hängegebliebe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2007)

ei gude Carsten!
wie weit biste denn schon bei der Gedankensortierung?


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Carsten!
> wie weit biste denn schon bei der Gedankensortierung?


Isch bin hin- und hergerisse zwische 120 und 150mm, 5% Extremnutzen, Sofa-Feeling und les noch hier und da und dort und daneber obbedrübber un so waider  ...


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Isch bin hin- und hergerisse zwische 120 und 150mm, 5% Extremnutzen, Sofa-Feeling und les noch hier und da und dort und daneber obbedrübber un so waider  ...



ich weiß das es schwer ist mit der entscheidung, aber du musst dich ja nicht hetzen. und sofas sind toll  aber natürlich bin ich auch nicht objektiv  

ich glaub hibike leiht auch sofas übers WE aus, da kannst du dann ja mal mit uns ausprobieren ob dir sowas liegt. dann fahren wir beiden hübschen schön zusammen den berg hoch


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie das ? und vor allem um diese uhrzeit




Also, als im Keller von der Waschmaschiene auf die Spühlmachiene springen wollt...ne,ne sowas mach ich doch nicht 
Am Vic. Trail gibts so die Treppe, die bin ich am Mi gefahren, da is mir beim runterfahren doch glatt ein Missgeschick passiert


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2007)

und gestern abend hast du es erst gemerkt oder was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte gestern das erstemal wieder kontakt zum Bike, und da Fabienne nicht zuläßt das ich es neben das Bett stelle...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Immerhin hab ichs noch vor der nächsten Tour gemerkt, es soll Leute geben die merken erst nach der Tour das da was gefehlt hat


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!

du lässt das aber noch richten vor morgen?!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Moin 

Meinst Du das is nötig?
Wir wollen doch langsam hoch und schnell unter. Da reicht es doch wenn die Schaltung vorne richtig funktioniert


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Meinst Du das is nötig?
> Wir wollen doch langsam hoch und schnell unter. Da reicht es doch wenn die Schaltung vorne richtig funktioniert



wieso wußte ich nur, dass sowas in der art jetzt kommt?????


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Ich träum schon von morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Immerhin hab ichs noch vor der nächsten Tour gemerkt, es soll Leute geben die merken erst nach der Tour das da was gefehlt hat



versteh gar net, wen und was du damit jetzt schon wieder meinst


----------



## Tech3 (5. Mai 2007)

Morsche (Mahlzeit erst ab 12 bei uns in der Fa.  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

Ich wiederhole mich ja ungern, aber extra für Dich:



wahltho schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Mahlzeit" ist eine Hommage an die werktätige Bevölkerung und sollte von früh morgens bis zu den frühen Abendstunden durchgängig als generelle Begrüssungsfloskel verwendet werden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin
können wir da nicht helfen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276529


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

@ Carsten: ich denke auch das es sich lohnt wenn du dir mal ein Bike bei HiBike leihst und damit mal ne Tour mit uns fährst. Ich denke dann weißt du am besten ob dir 120 oder 140mm eher liegen.
Leih dir mal was mit 140mm und wenn du damit klarkommst dann brauchst du über die 120 ja nicht mehr nachdenken


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> können wir da nicht helfen?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276529



hab mal den link zur Tour gepostet




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Carsten: ich denke auch das es sich lohnt wenn du dir mal ein Bike bei HiBike leihst und damit mal ne Tour mit uns fährst. Ich denke dann weißt du am besten ob dir 120 oder 140mm eher liegen.
> Leih dir mal was mit 140mm und wenn du damit klarkommst dann brauchst du über die 120 ja nicht mehr nachdenken



Ich kom grad von HiBike, die haben da ein 301 stehen, zum leihen natürlich.
50 Eus / Tag, 100 Eus Wochenende. Das würd ich gern mal fahren, der Maggo glaub ich auch. Wir könnten zusammenlegen und es mal ausgiebig testen!?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

LV will ich gar nicht testen, kann ich eh nicht bezahlen und dann finde ich das mir ein Bike mit 115mm am Heck (auch wenn die vom LV sich nach viel mehr anfühlen) reichen. Ich will noch was übertriebenes 
Die ham bestimmt auch noch was anderes da stehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Die haben noch was ganz anderes stehen 












Stinky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Mai 2007)

gude, mahlzeit, moin moin, grüss gott, servus, morsche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

du hast "ei gude wie!" vergessen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Stinky sieht auch gut aus, aber 170mm sind schon ne Menge. Da dann doch lieber son Outlet Big Mountain. Aber Stinky wär ja ne option um rauszufinden ob das was wär *grübel*


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab mal den link zur Tour gepostet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kein wechselbares schaltauge, das hieße bei mir mittlerweile wahrscheinlich den dritten hinterbau. ich glaube das iss doch nix, wenn die das blos ändern würden....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Wann fahren wir mal an den Gardasee?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

@ Maggo: du hast recht, absolutes no-go. Mal abgesehen davon das man für den Rahmenkitpreis woanders schon n geiles Bike bekommt


----------



## Tech3 (5. Mai 2007)

Bei Hibike steht auch ab und an mal ein Lapierre X-160 ULTIMATE rum.
Das ist auch ein feiner Hobel und laut bike-tv auch gut im Uphill.
http://www.download-biketv.com/Bike_TV_Episode_41.mov
Wär das nix für dich?

//EDIT:
Gibts auch für weniger Geld mit "schlechteren" Parts

//EDIT2: und hier nochn Bild:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

schon mehrfach angeschaut und jedesmal gelechtz  nur leider Preislich in einer völlig anderen Liga als das was ich mir so vorgestellt habe. Und wer will schon schlechte Parts


----------



## Tech3 (5. Mai 2007)

Ja bei Hibike komme ich auch immer ins Träumen..*seuftz* 
Hei Hei Supreme zB......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Ganz schön teures  Kona 
Ich war noch nie bei HiBike, muss man da mal hin?


----------



## Tech3 (5. Mai 2007)

Och muss nicht sein da man ja eh alles im Netz bei denen bestellen kann aber die Leute sind nett und gibt halt lecker Bikes zu bestaunen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Das wäre sicher auch ein nettes Bike


----------



## Tech3 (5. Mai 2007)

Naja da ist auch nur Sram X7 und Deore dran oder?
/EDIT: Zumindest laut Trek Page:
Technische Daten
Rahmenset
Größen 	   	15.5, 17.5, 19.5, 20.5"
Rahmen 	   	ZR 9000 Alloy
Vordere Federung 	   	Manitou Black Platinum Air w/SPV, rebound, LO, 120mm
Hintere Stoßdämpfer 	   	Manitou Swinger 3-way
Räder
Räder 	   	Bontrager Select Disc
Reifen 	   	Bontrager ACX, folding, 26x2.2"
Antrieb
Schaltung 	   	SRAM X-7
Vorderer Umwerfer 	   	Shimano Deore
Hinterer Umwerfer 	   	SRAM X-7
Tretkurbeln 	   	Bontrager Race 44/32/22
Kassette 	   	SRAM PG950 11-34, 9 speed
Pedale 	   	Shimano 505, clipless
Komponenten
Sattel 	   	Bontrager Select
Sattelstütze 	   	Bontrager Select
Lenker 	   	Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon, 40mm rise, 31.8mm
Vorbau 	   	Bontrager Select, 7 degree, 31.8mm
Steuersatz 	   	Aheadset, sealed, alloy
Bremsensatz 	   	Hayes HFX-9, hydraulic disc, 6" rotors


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Recht überlegt wäre das eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht fürn Carsten. Wenn L denn passt. 
Aber vorher erst mal sowas bei HiBike probefahren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Von der passenden Ausstattung habe ich kein Bild gefunden in akzeptabler Größe 
Das 66 wäre was. Aber wieder unbezahlbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (5. Mai 2007)

Was hällst du vom Cube Fritzz?
Wenns mal Lieferbar sein sollte 
Und was willst du denn überhaupt ausgeben?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Wo sind denn eigentlich alle?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Das Fritzz hat irgendwie so abnorme Maße. Ansonsten sicherlich nicht schlecht und auch preislich noch im Rahmen.




Wo wir schon dabei sind, ich werf mal das Ghost ERT 7500 und das Bergamont Enduro 8.7 in den Raum


----------



## Tech3 (5. Mai 2007)

Ka wir haben den Thread für uns*spam* 
Mir gefällt das Bergamont besser.
Der Hinterbau vom Ghost sieht nicht wirklich stabil aus, kann mich aber auch irren.

Ach und wenn du die Farbgebung vom Cube gewagt findest dann wart mal bis meine Kiste da ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Ich finde den Hinterbau vom Ghost nicht filigraner als den vom Cube.
Dich hab ich damit ja vermutlich noch nicht belästigt 
--> klick mich <--


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Wenn hier gewisse Leute nachlesen werden sie wieder mal denken sie wären im "Rose Katalog" gelandet


----------



## Tech3 (5. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich finde den Hinterbau vom Ghost nicht filigraner als den vom Cube.
> Dich hab ich damit ja vermutlich noch nicht belästigt
> --> klick mich <--



Gefällt das Teil und die Parts sind auch gut 
Wie schauts mit den Lieferzeiten aus?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Angekündigt mit kw19, aber man liest jetzt schon von Verschiebungen auf kw22/23


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

noch 199 Beiträge bis zum nächsten Kilo. Packen wir das noch wärend wir uns über Endurobikes unterhalten?  bevor die anderen kommen natürlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Und was willst du denn überhaupt ausgeben?



Das ist zunächst die eigentliche Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (5. Mai 2007)

Mist jetzt hat der wahltho(mahlzeit ) reingeplauscht 

Wenns bei KW23 bleiben würde wärs ja auch noch ok.


----------



## arkonis (5. Mai 2007)

das Bike ist schon was feines. Bin die letzten Tage regelmäßiger beim Hibike und habe wegen längerer wartezeiten immer mal die Bike begutachtet, das Lapierre ist auf jeden fall mal was richtiges.
Die Welt der Preise ist schon seltsam. Eigendlich habe ich einen Camelback Schlauch + Mundstück gebraucht, für einen 10ner mehr hab ich das mit Blase und einem gut verarbeiteten Hüftgurt Flash Flow bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mist jetzt hat der wahltho(mahlzeit ) reingeplauscht



Mahlzeit - Warum? Störe ich *schmoll*


----------



## Tech3 (5. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> noch 199 Beiträge bis zum nächsten Kilo. Packen wir das noch wärend wir uns über Endurobikes unterhalten?  bevor die anderen kommen natürlich



@wahltho:

Das meinte ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

'Ntschuldigung *Verschämt in die Ecke stell'*

@Crazy-Racer: Sag uns doch mal, wo preislich Deine Schmerzgrenze liegt - Das würde die Beratung echt erleichtern!


----------



## Tech3 (5. Mai 2007)

Ich würde meinen um die 2,5k?

Mach nix plauschen wir zu dritt weiter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Beratung?
Schmerzgrenze ist etwas undefiniert, auf jeden Fall <3000â¬


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

zu dritt oder viert geht auch das mit dem nächsten Kilo schneller 
Preisliche Grenze ist immer so ne Sache. Um so länger es dauert um so mehr geht natürlich. Zuerst war sie bei 2k, dann bei 2,5k und wenn sichs lohnt! würden auch 3k gehen. Nur fängt es halt irgendwo an das es wenig bringt. Wenn ich sehe was ich für 2,5k schon bekommen kann, dann frage ich mich halt warum ich mehr ausgeben soll 
Mal abgesehen davon ist die Saison ja schon zu nem drittel rum, neues Bike fürn Winter braucht auch keiner. Daher werd ich das Torque auch wieder stornieren wenns im Mai nicht mehr kommt und mein Glück dann beim Sparbuch im September/Oktober versuchen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Beratung?



Ok - die Vorschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

Was hältst Du denn z.b. von einem gut erhaltenen gebrauchten Gerät, z.b.:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-HELIUS-FR-Gr-M_W0QQitemZ140111903487QQihZ004QQcategoryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Na, jetzt hast du ne Grenze, dann fang mal an  bin gespannt 
ich putz solang das Auto meiner Mutter *pureFreude*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Das hast du dem Carsten schon vorgeschlagen  ich weiß zwar nicht so genau warum, aber ich steh auf Neuware


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

Na ich würde jedenfalls lieber 'nen gebrauchten Porsche als 'nen neuen Golf GTI fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na ich würde jedenfalls lieber 'nen gebrauchten Porsche als 'nen neuen Golf GTI fahren



Solange ich den Porsche nicht vor der Haustür parken muß, würd ich Ihn auch vorziehen  


Noch rund 15 Stunden, dann lassen wirs krachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Solange ich den Porsche nicht vor der Haustür parken muß, würd ich Ihn auch vorziehen



In was für 'ner Gegend lebst Du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Da wo dir Flugzeuge tief fliegen 

Wenn die HR Bremse keinen Druck aufbaut, was kann das sein?
Es ist eine Magura Louise. Kann den Bremshebel bis zum Anschlag anziehen, erst im hinteren Bereich spür ich sowas wie einen Gegendruck. Bremskraft ist sehr gering bis gar keine  

Ist da Luft im System? 
Wie kommt die rein?
Was muß ich machen?




Morgen Mittag muß es wieder funktionieren....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist da Luft im System?


Ja, da ist Luft im System.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie kommt die rein?


Undichtigkeit an einem Punkt der Bremse. Kann durch Alter, schlechte Pflege, Überbeanspruchung kommen.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was muß ich machen?


Entlüften mit Entlüftungskit! Wenn du das nicht kannst, bzw. keins hast, dann such dir schnell jemanden, der eins hat und das kann, sonst ist das mit morgen Essig für dich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

Ferndiagnose: Entweder Beläge runter oder Luft im System (dafür sind Magura Scheibenbremsen berühmt berüchtigt).

Hast Du ein Entlüftungs-Set?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Mensch Uwe, du kannst doch nicht so kurz vor unserer Tour soviele Probleme in dein Bike einbauen 

@wahltho: Jeder definiert Porsche wohl etwas anders  und ich mag es halt wenn ich nicht auf den Kosten sitze wenn mal was ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Hab eben den Bremshebel so eingestellt, das er beim Bremsen einen größeren Weg zurücklegen kann. Siehe da, es bremst, zwar nicht max. aber immerhin doch soviel das es zur Not für morgen O.K. wär. Wird die Bremse gehalten bleibt die Bremskraft auch konstant. Sollte also kein Loch im System sein.
Das müßte doch mit entlüften zu erschlagensein!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das müßte doch mit entlüften zu erschlagensein!?



Natürlich - Hast Du denn ein Entlüftungs-Kit?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Bremsbeläge sind neu, also Luft im System.

Nein ich habe kein Entlüftungskit, Grrrrrrr, alles Mögliche an Kram hab ich, wollt mir auch eins kaufen, Grrrr, wie das halt manchmal ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

Ich habe noch eins von meiner alten Julie, die ich letztens vertickt habe...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Können wir uns morgen früh sehen?


Zumindest noch vor der Tour?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

Ich kenne mich mit den anderen Maguras nicht aus. Du solltest zunächst mal checken. ob die Anschlüsse für die Entlüftung die Gleichen sind wie bei meiner Julie.

Ist da so eine Madenschraube unten im Bremsattel?

Das Entlüften selbst ist dann eigentlich ganz einfach.

Bremshebel so am Lenker einstellen, dass der Ausgleichsbehälter waagerecht steht. Schlauch des Entlüftungs-Kits auf Spritze stecken, mit Magura Blood aufziehen, Luft entfernen. Madenschraube unten am Bremssattel entfernen, Schlauch mit Spritze aufschrauben. Deckel vom Ausgleichsbehälter runtermachen und mit der Spritze Bremsflüssigkeit reindrücken, bis oben am Ausgleichsbehälter keine Luft mehr kommt. Dann Deckel wieder auf Ausgleichsbehälter und erst danach unten den Schlauch abschrauben und Madenschraube wieder 'reindrehen - fertissch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Mai 2007)

uwe du hast ne PM - und ich noch keine antwort


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Hab keine PM !


----------



## thto (5. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das hast du dem Carsten schon vorgeschlagen  ich weiß zwar nicht so genau warum, aber ich steh auf Neuware



hi crazy racer,
wie wäre es denn mitm cube fritzzzzzz ?
vg
tt


----------



## Tech3 (5. Mai 2007)

Déjà vu


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bremsbeläge sind neu, also Luft im System.
> 
> Nein ich habe kein Entlüftungskit, Grrrrrrr, alles Mögliche an Kram hab ich, wollt mir auch eins kaufen, Grrrr, wie das halt manchmal ist.



der bremshebel für die hinterradbremse sitzt ja bekanntlich neben dem schalthebel für hinten. der iss bei dir defekt durch sturz. kannst du 100%ig ausschließen, dass der hebel oder die leitung in dem bereich was abbekommen hat.


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit den anderen Maguras nicht aus. Du solltest zunächst mal checken. ob die Anschlüsse für die Entlüftung die Gleichen sind wie bei meiner Julie.
> 
> Ist da so eine Madenschraube unten im Bremsattel?
> 
> ...




iss bei der louise dasselbe.


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

thto schrieb:


> hi crazy racer,
> wie wäre es denn mitm cube fritzzzzzz ?
> vg
> tt



vom regen in die traufe. bei der einen firma, die nicht liefern kann abbestellen um bei der nächsten sein glück zu versuchen wäre nix für mich. ansonsten iss das fritzz mit sicherheit ein tolles bike, leider kann man nur bildchen davon angucken und davon widerrum hat der geneigte trailfetischist nix. 

den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Maggo hast du ein Entlüftungskit?


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

si! wie kann ich helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

ich schau grad mal ob ich noch ein paar trofen royal blood dahab.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Frag nicht so blööd, 
bring das Kit doch morgen bitte mal mit. 

Royal blood hab ich selbst 



In der Zwischenzeit hab ich mal versuchsweise selbst nen Bremsenentlüfter gebaut. Ne Spritze und ne Dichtung haben zu einem nur, aber immerhin, ausreichenden Ergebnis geführt. Die Methode benötigt allerdings ungewöhnlich viel blood , is daher nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frag nicht so blööd,
> bring das Kit doch morgen bitte mal mit.
> 
> Royal blood hab ich selbst
> ...



ich hab nicht blöd gefragt sondern wollte lediglich ein paar details von dir sack wissen. wieviel früher morgen???


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

1/2 Stunde?


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

1230 hm! geht klar.

ich hab grad mal gecheckt, momentan find ichs noch nicht. ich hatte es neulich aber noch in der hand und bin entsprechend zuversichtlich.

das haus verliert nichts!!!!


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

@uwe: haste die beläge mal kontrolliert???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Spürst Du schon das Grinsen?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @uwe: haste die beläge mal kontrolliert???



Ich war mal auf nem Seminar. Ich glaub ich kann mich vage daran erinnern, daß wenn die Kolben zu weit ausgedrückt werden, Luft ins System kommen kann. Wenn ich Beläge wechsele kontollier ich immer die Leichgängigkeit der Kolben ohne Beläge und auch ohne Scheibe. Wie heute auch


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Spürst Du schon das Grinsen?



ich schon...wenn alles klappt kommen stefan und ich auch zur hohemark


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

thto schrieb:


> hi crazy racer,
> wie wäre es denn mitm cube fritzzzzzz ?
> vg
> tt



wie schon geschrieben, das Fritzz hat zum einen so unnormale Maße (83er Tretager, 150er Hinterbau wenn ich mich nicht täusche) und zum anderen ließt man da ja auch oft vom nicht liefern können usw.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich schon...wenn alles klappt kommen stefan und ich auch zur hohemark



war doch so das ich auch wieder um 14uhr am Fuchstanz auftauchen kann?!


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wie schon geschrieben, das Fritzz hat zum einen so unnormale Maße (83er Tretager, 150er Hinterbau wenn ich mich nicht täusche) und zum anderen ließt man da ja auch oft vom nicht liefern können usw.



bleib beim torque...wenn du noch etwas warten musst ist es doch egal...das wird schon und du hast ja noch eins zum biken


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> war doch so das ich auch wieder um 14uhr am Fuchstanz auftauchen kann?!



ob du das kannst hab ich keine ahnung *lach* da aber morgen noch ein freund von mir dabei ist, fahren wir lieber dahin...weil der liebe uwe mich zwar shutteln kann, aber 2 dann doch zuviel des guten wäre - und ich will seine gutmütigkeit auch nicht überstrapazieren


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich war mal auf nem Seminar. Ich glaub ich kann mich vage daran erinnern, daß wenn die Kolben zu weit ausgedrückt werden, Luft ins System kommen kann. Wenn ich Beläge wechsele kontollier ich immer die Leichgängigkeit der Kolben ohne Beläge und auch ohne Scheibe. Wie heute auch



was willst du damit sagen??? ich steh wie immer aufm schlauch.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Die ganze S***** ist heut beim erneuern der Bremsbläge passiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich war mal auf nem Seminar. Ich glaub ich kann mich vage daran erinnern, daß wenn die Kolben zu weit ausgedrückt werden, Luft ins System kommen kann. Wenn ich Beläge wechsele kontollier ich immer die Leichgängigkeit der Kolben ohne Beläge und auch ohne Scheibe. Wie heute auch



Noch ein kleiner Hinweis:

Vor dem Entlüften die Kolben ganz reindrücken, denn sonst kommt u.U. zuviel Bremsflüssigkeit ins System ...



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die ganze S***** ist heut beim erneuern der Bremsbläge passiert



... wenn Du natürlich die Beläge gerade gewechselt hast, sollten die Kolben eigentlich 'eh ganz drin sein 

... und natürlich aufpassen, dass keine Bremsflüssigkeit auf die Beläge/Scheibe kommt  /Klugschei$$ermodus_aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

wären nicht die ersten Beläge die er einölt 

@hkn: hatte bisher noch nix anderes geplant  immerhin haben sie kw19 gesagt und das ist ja erst nächste Woche. Wollte mir nur mal eine Übersicht schaffen falls sie bis Weihnachten noch nicht geliefert haben


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Mai 2007)

Wg. morgen

1300 Hohemark
Maggo
Mtk-Cube
HKN
+Kumpel
Wondermike

1400 Fuchstanz
Cracy Racer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2007)

wenn Maggo sein Entlüftungs-Kit nicht finden sollte, sagt Bescheid...


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

wasn jetzt mit den restlichen bis 23k?


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

ich habs gefunne......och hab doch gesacht:


ES HAUS VERLIERT NIX!!!!


----------



## Maggo (5. Mai 2007)

evtl bring ich morgen das winterpokal team2 phantom mit.......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

die mach ich heut Nacht wenn keiner guckt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

den rachid?


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Mai 2007)

@CR - bin gespannt wie der neue hinterbau ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

rat mal wer nohoch, rat mal wer nohoch 
aber mich interessiert nicht nur der Hinterbau  auch der Vorbau ist manchmal recht ansehnlich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie viele Jahre es braucht den Dämpfer einzustellen
ich glaab de hat mehr Knöppcher unn Räddcher als ich Finger habbe tu


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

ich werde morgen auch zur Hohemark kommen. Momentan fühl ich mich nicht so als ob ich morgen nochmal die >600hm Heimweg hintendran hängen will


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie viele Jahre es braucht den Dämpfer einzustellen
> ich glaab de hat mehr Knöppcher unn Räddcher als ich Finger habbe tu



schlimmer als der DHX 5.0 AIR kann es nicht sein, das ist mir alles zuviel. liebäugel ja auch mit dem pearl 3.3 - die schwärmen ja alle im canyon forum...muss mal nen kumpel fragen was der kostet wen er ihn bestellt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Der Hinterbau soll mit dem Pearl ja auch besser funktionieren und nicht mehr so schnell durchschlagen. Dann kannst du endlich ganz beherzt drauf los droppen


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wg. morgen
> 
> 1300 Hohemark
> Maggo
> ...



wo is eigentlich der lmb für morgen hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

Der MC ist ja dem Pearl ziemlich ähnlich. Mein Hinterbau kann seinen Federweg ja gar nicht ganz nutzen weil der Dämpfer so progressiv wird gegen Ende. Evt ist das ja der Grund warum ich so damit fahren kann, weil er nicht durchschlagen kann


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo is eigentlich der lmb für morgen hin



das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau soll mit dem Pearl ja auch besser funktionieren und nicht mehr so schnell durchschlagen. Dann kannst du endlich ganz beherzt drauf los droppen



naja durchschlagen hatte ich bis jetzt eh noch nicht...der nette mensch von toxoholic meinte der DHX hat durchgeschlagen wenn der gummiring runter gerutscht ist - das ist mir aber bis jetzt noch nicht passiert. bei wurzeln ist mir der hinterbau manchmal zu hart. muss aber bei meinem gewicht auch schon nen druck von ~ 15-15,5 bar in der hauptkammer fahren und den piggy auf 9bar.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo is eigentlich der lmb für morgen hin



mit dem direkt link geht er immer noch, nur wird er komischerweise nicht gelistet

EDIT: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4477


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

In meinem MC sind etwas über 5bar


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> In meinem MC sind etwas über 5bar



*gg* kaum ein unterschied


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Mai 2007)

grob geschätzt liegt das aber auch viel am Rahmen und am Dämpfer selbst.
Mein Stiefvater hat nicht ganz 6bar. Der fährt ein xc3 mit nem Radium oder so und hat selbst 100kg.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

so, man sieht sich dann morgen 13uhr an der Hohemark.
Bis dahin, gute Nacht


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Mai 2007)

Gute N8 zusammen, bis morsche.

@Maggo: Gedenke meiner Mail, PN und schau bitte mal nach.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

GN8 bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo is eigentlich der lmb für morgen hin



Der is versteckt 

kann man nur direkt aus dem Plauschertours Fred aufrufen


----------



## Maggo (6. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der is versteckt
> 
> kann man nur direkt aus dem Plauschertours Fred aufrufen



aber warum????wie haste das angestellt und überhaupt erstmal ein kräftiges:

morsche!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

Ja da hast se recht, erstmal ein Gudden Morsche


wg. dem vesteckte, hab Angst vor Überfüllung gehabt


----------



## Maggo (6. Mai 2007)

dann erklärst de uns nachher mal wie das funktioniert. 

ich sitz grad auf unserem frisch aufgeräumten balkon und genieße nen schöööönen kaffee und hab wegen nachher schon hummeln im bobbes. das wetter scheint auch vielversprechend.


----------



## Maggo (6. Mai 2007)

@carsten: das mit der pumpe iss mir tatsächlich durchgerutscht. das kommt davon wenn man seine mails zuhause nie liest. ich bring das teil nachher einfach mit und dann machen wir nen vergleich.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

Das mit dem verstecken ist gar kein großes Ding. Im unteren Bereich eines Termins gibts die Optionen, da verstecken aktivieren, das wars


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wg. dem vesteckte, hab Angst vor Überfüllung gehabt



Ach so 

Du hast als Eigentümer des Eintrags die Option den Eintrag zu verstecken, also nicht öffentlich zu machen. Dient wohl dazu, wenn jemand eine private Tour mit bestimmten Teilnehmern machen möchte.

Der Eigentümer kann dann selektiv durch Verschicken des direkten Links einladen...

... wenn man eben nicht will, dass jeder teilnimmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2007)

... ach so..

Mahlzeit übrigens!


----------



## Tech3 (6. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Und viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so
> 
> Du hast als Eigentümer des Eintrags die Option den Eintrag zu verstecken, also nicht öffentlich zu machen. Dient wohl dazu, wenn jemand eine private Tour mit bestimmten Teilnehmern machen möchte.
> 
> ...




Ich hätte es nicht besser erklären können....


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

Da war noch was:


*Mahlzeit*


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

mahlzeit, *morsche*, ei gude wie?

ich freu misch


----------



## Maggo (6. Mai 2007)

ich mich aach! ich glaub ich pack schon ma es zeusch zusamme.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hätte es nicht besser erklären können....



War mir klar, deshalb hab' ich es auch lieber erklärt 

Sieh' Du erstmal zu, dass Du die Luft aus der Bremse kriegst 

Achso und ich wünsche allen Heizern auf der heutigen "Schnellbergab"-Tour Hals- und Beinbruch!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

moin moin
bin auch schon ganz aufgeregt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> War mir klar, deshalb hab' ich es auch lieber erklärt
> 
> Sieh' Du erstmal zu, dass Du die Luft aus der Bremse kriegst
> 
> Achso und ich wünsche allen Heizern auf der heutigen "Schnellbergab"-Tour Hals- und Beinbruch!



Bin optimistisch und kanns gar net mehr abwarte. Bike is schon im Auto. Werkzeug und Blood auch. Ich wart nur noch auf die Fraa, die is beim Jogge  wie kann man sich sowas nur antun. Bei mir fängt ja, wenn ich laufen muß, ab 3 Schritten der Muskelkater an, igitigitigit, des is nix für mich. Is auch irgendwie überhaupt nicht Adrenalienfördernd   

Noch 45 Min. bis zur Abfahrt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2007)

Ich fahr' jetzt gleich auch mit meiner Frau los, kann sein, dass man sich wieder über den Weg fährt...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

Liebster Maggo 
bitte versichere Dich doch vor der Abfahrt, daß das Entlüftungskit im Gepäck ist 

  


Edit: +s


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2007)

Pack lieber noch für den Notfall Reinigungsbenzin und Küchenkrepp ein...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

Hab schon Spiritus und Küchenkrepp eingepackt, Reinigungsbenzin is alle


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

Noch 15 min bis zu Abfahrt, Frau is auch wieder da


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

ich geh ma das Bike ins Auto packen.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Achso und ich wünsche allen Heizern auf der heutigen "Schnellbergab"-Tour Hals- und Beinbruch!



danke, sehr nett  ich bevorzuge "ohne bruch"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

ich auch
Abfahrt, bis dann *kribbel/freu/grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

jo wir eiern auch los...bis gleich


----------



## Tech3 (6. Mai 2007)

@CR:

Wie wärs mit nem Bionicon Edison?





->LINK<-

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

So, bin wieder da.
War geil  aber irgendwie scheint mein Bike nicht dafür gedacht zu sein wie ich damit fahre, die Gabel macht schon wieder diese ganz wiederlichen Geräuche  
jetzt gibts essen, dann wird geduscht.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

jo war klasse und ich bin ziemlich kaputt.

37,8 km, 1345 hm (zeigt er jetzt an), 3:40 fahrzeit, ok den schnitt lassen wir weg


----------



## Maggo (6. Mai 2007)

bin auch wieder da, der grill brutzelt vor sich hin, der kerl iss geduscht und die wunden versorgt. auf dem tisch neben mir steht ein EISKALTES becks..............und dann dieser ausblick, hab ich euch schon mal erzählt, dass ich von meinem balkon uneingeschränkte sicht zu den beiden hügeln habe die wir so lieb haben....... *schwärmvondertour*


----------



## Maggo (6. Mai 2007)

@hkn: wie warn der schnitt????


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

Ich fands auch klasse  Dafür das wir 1300 hm gemacht haben fühl ich mich recht gut  

Wann fahren wir das nächste mal?


Nen speziellen Gruss an Stefan, ich kann fast gar nicht glauben das er heute das erste mal auf solchen Wegen gefahren ist, er ist richtig gut gefahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

Schnitt lässt sich ausrechnen.
Grill hört sich gut an. Morgen versuch ich mal mein Bike etwas Geräuchloser zu machen 
Ich will endlich mein Torque 
@ killerkeks: das Bionicon würd wohl passen, aber da bekomm ich auch irgendwie weniger fürs Geld. Naja, erst mal abwarten wann Canyon liefern kann/will


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

Ja, Respekt an Stefan  echt krass wie der Bergab geht dafür das er wohl noch nicht sooft gefahren ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hkn: wie warn der schnitt????



10,2


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich fands auch klasse  Dafür das wir 1300 hm gemacht haben fühl ich mich recht gut
> 
> Wann fahren wir das nächste mal?
> 
> ...



naja stefan fährt schon gern bergab, wenn auch nicht die trails. ich werd es ihm ausrichten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

Hiiilfe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2007)

... und habt Ihr es alle unbeschadet überlegt oder gab es Bruch? 

War zufälligerweise so gegen 14:00 Uhr auch mit Gattin am Fuchstanz, aber von Euch keine Spur...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

@Maggo: Nochmal danke fürs entlüften 


Ich glaub der erste Pfälzer is wieder da 

Frank wie wars?


----------



## Maggo (6. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hiiilfe



goil!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und habt Ihr es alle unbeschadet überlegt oder gab es Bruch?
> 
> War zufälligerweise so gegen 14:00 Uhr auch mit Gattin am Fuchstanz, aber von Euch keine Spur...



ich glaub alles ganz...einpaar platten und ich nen ganz dummen abgang...aber bis auf einpaar abschürfungen und mal wieder ne prellung am brustkasten ist nix passiert.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und habt Ihr es alle unbeschadet überlegt oder gab es Bruch?
> 
> War zufälligerweise so gegen 14:00 Uhr auch mit Gattin am Fuchstanz, aber von Euch keine Spur...



meine Gabel meldet sich durch nerviges knarzen. Ansonsten gabs nur Schlauchverschleiß und Schürfwunden.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und habt Ihr es alle unbeschadet überlegt oder gab es Bruch?
> 
> War zufälligerweise so gegen 14:00 Uhr auch mit Gattin am Fuchstanz, aber von Euch keine Spur...



Bruch gabs heut keinen, zum Glück. Es war auch keiner überfordert , hat den Eindruck das alle Ihren Spaß gehabt haben 

mir hat es richtig viel Spaß gemacht    


Am Fuchstanz waren wir etwas später. Haben uns beim Hochfahren und auch beim Losfahren ausgiebig Zeit gelassen  Der Schnitt sagt ja einiges, und das obwohl wir sicher nicht langsam runtergefahren sind


----------



## fUEL (6. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Nochmal danke fürs entlüften
> 
> 
> Ich glaub der erste Pfälzer is wieder da
> ...


Megageil, will wieder hin. ------- megaaffentittengeile Superflowtrails.
Leider waren die anderen Plauscher gestern nicht bei der Megatour dabei -  Troisemilleformidable


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Nochmal danke fürs entlüften



bitte hab ich doch gerne gemacht   

so fotos sind im bilderdingens...die videos sind net so doll geworden...wobei das von carsten und maggo schon sehenswert ist 

wer möchte PN/PM oder was sonst...ich lad die dinger mal hoch


----------



## AbsentMinded (6. Mai 2007)

Weiß eine/r der Plauscher, wo in Rhein/Main man die "Specialized sport mtb" Schuhe kaufen kann?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

und überhaupt


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2007)

war auch mit meinem   und einem kumpel am fuxtanz und hab die wilde horde tatsächlich getroffen  
wir sind dann die flowigen reichenbachtral-stücke runter (also ab da, wo wir am mittwoch den rahmenbruch zu verzeichnen hatten).
im letzten wiesenabschnitt hatten wir mal wieder deppen wanderer vor der nase, die dann noch meine zuletzt fahrende freundin mit "das ist ein wanderweg" angepöbelt haben   
als sie mir das unten berichtetet, hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass ihr den trail direkt nach uns runtergekommen wäret  
hatte schon letzten samstag mit meinem kumpel dort genau dasselbe pech mit so einem sturen hohlkopp.
für mich war es da ja kein problem, den singletrail zu verlassen und dem depp auszuweichen, aber mein kumpel fuhr sowas das erste mal überhaupt und hatte seine liebe not und natürlich einen kleinen  mit dem naturfreund ...


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> goil!!!!



CR meint ja das er das nur spielt...ich würd sagen wir laden ihn dann mal zu ner bergabtour ein


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> im letzten wiesenabschnitt hatten wir mal wieder deppen wanderer vor der nase, die dann noch meine zuletzt fahrende freundin mit "das ist ein wanderweg" angepöbelt haben   ...



sind an deiner schlüsselstelle eingestiegen (alle problemlos gefahren) und hatten dann auch 3mal "verkehr" auf dem trail...aber naja, man kann ja bremsen und danach wieder richtig gas geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und überhaupt



jo...aber geschafft...heute geht nicht mehr viel...


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sind an deiner schlüsselstelle eingestiegen (alle problemlos gefahren) und hatten dann auch 3mal "verkehr" auf dem trail...aber naja, man kann ja bremsen und danach wieder richtig gas geben



wir sind generell langsam bergab gewesen, meine freundin traf in der einen steilstelle (nach dieser kuhle) auf diese leute und hat dort geschoben


----------



## Maggo (6. Mai 2007)

AbsentMinded schrieb:


> Weiß eine/r der Plauscher, wo in Rhein/Main man die "Specialized sport mtb" Schuhe kaufen kann?



ich hab meine beim  fahrrad franz in mainz geholt, hibike oder böttgen oder mountains too sollte sie haben.


----------



## Maggo (6. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bitte hab ich doch gerne gemacht
> 
> so fotos sind im bilderdingens...die videos sind net so doll geworden...wobei das von carsten und maggo schon sehenswert ist
> 
> wer möchte PN/PM oder was sonst...ich lad die dinger mal hoch



schick mal rum......


----------



## Tech3 (6. Mai 2007)

@HKN:

Würde mich auch über ne PN freuen


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

Ach so, ich will natürlich auch Vid sehen

Demnächst nehmen wir mal ne richtige Cam mit


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wir sind generell langsam bergab gewesen, meine freundin traf in der einen steilstelle (nach dieser kuhle) auf diese leute und hat dort geschoben



ja es gibt schon komische leute, da waren welche mit hunden (keine leine) und ich habe schon frühzeitig gebremst und hatte 15m vor ihnen noch schrittgeschwindigkeit drauf...die haben mich angeschaut als ob ich am besten noch mal 20 meter nach rechts fahren müßte...nur weil sie ihre hunde nicht unter kontrolle haben...aber aufregen bringt nix. ich hab  nett gegrüsst und bin weiter


----------



## Maggo (6. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> CR meint ja das er das nur spielt...ich würd sagen wir laden ihn dann mal zu ner bergabtour ein



ich glaub der iss so.


----------



## wondermike (6. Mai 2007)

So, bin auch geduscht und abgefüttert. Das war heute echt eine klasse Tour und ich gelobe hoch und heilig, dass ich nie wieder die Streckenwahl vom Lugga in Frage stelle.  

Hat echt super Spaß gemacht und ich habe sogar den fiesen Altkönig-Trail fast komplett gepackt. Nur an dem Hubbel muss ich wohl noch ein Weilchen arbeiten...  

Ich hoffe, so eine Tour gibt's bald mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (6. Mai 2007)

Wer ist denn der mit dem Misfits Trikot?


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub der iss so.



sag ich ja auch, aber man weiß ja nie...der ist schon zu arg...

ach ihr habt POST


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

Dieses bergab mittreten was die Gänge hergeben und über jeden Stein nen kleinen Bunnyhopp ziehen und die kleinen Rampen mitnehmen und überhaupt  das ist wie in den ganzen Freeride Videos  ich liebe es


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der mit dem Misfits Trikot?



das mit dem totenschädel? das ist das neue AWB trikot


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ach so, ich will natürlich auch Vid sehen
> 
> Demnächst nehmen wir mal ne richtige Cam mit



jo und machen actionfilme in falkenstein auf der strasse  da passiert am meisten...

merket liebe kinder fahrt nicht auf der straße sondern nur schnell im gelände


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Dieses bergab mittreten was die Gänge hergeben und über jeden Stein nen kleinen Bunnyhopp ziehen und die kleinen Rampen mitnehmen und überhaupt  das ist wie in den ganzen Freeride Videos  ich liebe es



 war wirklich cool...alle haben ganz gutes tempo gehabt...und ich bin auch endlich mal wieder ne schanze gesprungen *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (6. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Nochmal danke fürs entlüften
> 
> 
> Ich glaub der erste Pfälzer is wieder da
> ...


 

Anhand Eurer nicht erfolgten Reaktion mache ich mir schon Gedanken, aber is ja auch egal -schreibt halt beim nächsten Mal dazu: Hier eine rein rhetorische Frage: wie wars?  


Ich schlaf jedenfalls gut, denn ich hab mir nix vorzuwerfen.

Nacht dann mal


----------



## Tech3 (6. Mai 2007)

@HKN 

Achso ich dachte schon ihr hört solche Musik


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

@ Frank: freut mich das es schön war  geile Trails sind immer gut


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

Nach heute will ich endlich meine Torque  aber ich glaub das hab ich schonmal erwähnt 
ich geh dann mal schlafen, morgen in der BS bekomm ich vor lauter Trailgeträume vermutlich eh nicht viel mit ...


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @HKN
> 
> Achso ich dachte schon ihr hört solche Musik



*gg* - hab ich da was verpasst? keine ahnung, noch nie was wissentlich von gehört


----------



## Tech3 (6. Mai 2007)

Horrorpunk


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nach heute will ich endlich meine Torque  aber ich glaub das hab ich schonmal erwähnt
> ich geh dann mal schlafen, morgen in der BS bekomm ich vor lauter Trailgeträume vermutlich eh nicht viel mit ...



GN8 CR, ich werf mich auch noch einpaar minuten vor den TV und dann auch schnell schlafen...die viele frische luft hat mich müde gemacht


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

@Maggo:


----------



## wondermike (6. Mai 2007)

@hkn
Die Vids sind echt nicht übel. Hast ja die wichtigsten Akteure gut erwischt...


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Mai 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> @hkn
> Die Vids sind echt nicht übel. Hast ja die wichtigsten Akteure gut erwischt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (6. Mai 2007)

Mit was hast du das denn aufgenommen? HelmCam?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

Eifach midem Fodo hadder des gemachd 


werd mich jetzt auch falle lasse


----------



## Tech3 (6. Mai 2007)

Guts Nächtle!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2007)

Noch en Nachschlag muß sein


             ​


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Anhand Eurer nicht erfolgten Reaktion mache ich mir schon Gedanken, aber is ja auch egal -schreibt halt beim nächsten Mal dazu: Hier eine rein rhetorische Frage: wie wars?
> Ich schlaf jedenfalls gut, denn ich hab mir nix vorzuwerfen.
> Nacht dann mal



Ei Frank, ned so bös sei; mir habbe noch en Endorfinüberschuss, der macht anscheinend auch ä bissi blind  Ich kenn von der Plalz nur Wilgartswiesen und die nähere Umgebung (ca. 20 km westlich von Landau/Pflalz; mit Firma dort sowas wie ein Outdortraining gemacht). Dort waren die Berge recht steil und schöne Sandsteinfelsen o.ä. waren dort in der Nähe .... in welcher Gegend ward Ihr denn ?

@ hkn: please Link, sonst meld ich Persönlichkeitsrechte an 

Schöne Tour; auch bergab war's hardtailbedingt anstrengend; den Kalorienverbrauch zählt der dumme Garmin bergab natürlich ned mit  
Wenn man aber auch so blind is und mit 85mm vorne vom Alden runnerdodzt 

Hab isch's eigendlisch schon verzählt ? Ich brauch en


----------



## AbsentMinded (6. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab meine beim  fahrrad franz in mainz geholt, hibike oder böttgen oder mountains too sollte sie haben.



Danke, schau ich mal bei hibike rein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2007)

Apropos GPS, könnte mir mal jemand die Koordinaten von den Einstiegspunkten in den Halbtoten-Trail und den Metzgerpfad schicken?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Mai 2007)

GN8

TV war auch ziemlich langweilig und immer wieder eingenickt...nu aber richtig. bis später


----------



## caroka (7. Mai 2007)

Moin Leutz,

ich habe einen ganz großen Fehler gemacht. 
Ich war am WE in der Pfalz biken. Meine Herren war das ge*l.
Jetzt ist es an der Zeit, dass ich mir Klickies zulege. Wo soll das enden?
Ich erwische mich sogar dabei, dass ich darüber nachdenke, mir ein Zweitrad zuzulegen. Ich stehe kurz vor einer Infizierung und dann habe ich auch noch den Urlaub am Gardasee vor mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Leutz,
> 
> ich habe einen ganz großen Fehler gemacht.
> Ich war am WE in der Pfalz biken. Meine Herren war das ge*l.
> ...



guten morgen!

noch jemand infiziert.


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> @hkn
> Die Vids sind echt nicht übel. Hast ja die wichtigsten Akteure gut erwischt...



jaja, wer den schaden hat.......


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

Morsche zusamme,

    es is noch da
------------------------

Sorry Frank, wir waren gestern noch nicht aufnahmefähig. Heut is das aber besser. Ich würd mich freuen wenn wir noch ein wenig über die Pfalz lesen könnten.


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morsche zusamme,
> 
> es is noch da
> ------------------------
> ...



mir gehts genau wie dem lugga. gestern war einfach nur noch grinsen angesagt und heut gehts bestimmt wieder besser.
ich warte jedenfalls auf nen ausführlichen bericht.


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

@carsten:http://bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Specialized/Stumpjumper_1.htm

viiiieeeel schöner als so ein bestellfahrrad  (sorry an alle versandradfahrer) und gar nicht mal soooo schlecht ausgestattet. die kurbel kannste beim kettenblattwechsel tauschen, die schalthebel werden auch ne zeit lang funktionieren und die laufräder kannste irgendwann mal tauschen. einzig die specialized reifen sind nen katastrophe. aber da ist ja schnell abhilfe geschaffen. vorteil: du brauchst nicht weit von dir zu laufen und stehst beim händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Sorry Frank, wir waren gestern noch nicht aufnahmefähig. Heut is das aber besser. Ich würd mich freuen wenn wir noch ein wenig über die Pfalz lesen könnten.



Mir geht es noch so, wie im 3. Post beschrieben. Ihr Könnt Euch aber hier vorab etwas informieren. Es werden bestimmt auch noch Bilder eingestellt werden.


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich gestern bei meiner fuxtanz-tour auf 23 km mehr als *15000 hm*  gemacht habe ! das erklärt natürlich, warum mein   gestern so schlapp war  

wenn einer eines tage nen alten hac4 in titanoptik im wald liegen sieht, lasst bloß die finger von dem, lasst ihn an ort und stelle vergammeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich gestern bei meiner fuxtanz-tour auf 23 km mehr als *15000 hm*  gemacht habe ...




Die Tour muss ich haben


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich gestern bei meiner fuxtanz-tour auf 23 km mehr als *15000 hm*  gemacht habe ! das erklärt natürlich, warum mein   gestern so schlapp war
> 
> wenn einer eines tage nen alten hac4 in titanoptik im wald liegen sieht, lasst bloß die finger von dem, lasst ihn an ort und stelle vergammeln



Du hast doch nicht etwa zum letzten Mittel gegriffen?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten:http://bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Specialized/Stumpjumper_1.htm
> 
> viiiieeeel schöner als so ein bestellfahrrad  (sorry an alle versandradfahrer) und gar nicht mal soooo schlecht ausgestattet. die kurbel kannste beim kettenblattwechsel tauschen, die schalthebel werden auch ne zeit lang funktionieren und die laufräder kannste irgendwann mal tauschen. einzig die specialized reifen sind nen katastrophe. aber da ist ja schnell abhilfe geschaffen. vorteil: du brauchst nicht weit von dir zu laufen und stehst beim händler.



wobei das auch nicht so schlecht zu sein scheint
http://bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Specialized/Enduro_1.htm


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich gestern bei meiner fuxtanz-tour auf 23 km mehr als *15000 hm*  gemacht habe ! das erklärt natürlich, warum mein   gestern so schlapp war
> 
> wenn einer eines tage nen alten hac4 in titanoptik im wald liegen sieht, lasst bloß die finger von dem, lasst ihn an ort und stelle vergammeln



Da fall ich nicht nochmal drauf rein


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Tour muss ich haben



eigentlich müsste ich mir mal wieder die arbeit (ja, beim mac ist das noch arbeit ...) machen, und die touren auslesen. das höhendiagramm würde mich auch mal interessieren.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du hast doch nicht etwa zum letzten Mittel gegriffen?



nein, noch nicht. dafür war das teil einfach zu teuer. das bring ich (noch) nicht übers herz ...


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wobei das auch nicht so schlecht zu sein scheint
> http://bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Specialized/Enduro_1.htm



aber auch wieder mal nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

grrrrrrr.wasn hier los?????


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

endspurt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

20


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

ich seh vielleicht grade schwarz für nächstes WE.


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

und das nervt gewaltig!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

Richt Deim Chefi mal nen Gruss aus


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

warum


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

dann müssemer unner de Woch nochemal beigge gehe


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

15


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

seid ihr eigentlich den reichenbachtrail von ganz oben gefahren wie am mittwoch ?


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

die chancen stehn 33,333333333333333333333333333333333 .... %


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum



hier fällt grad jemand aus, der an meiner stelle ne show bei der air base machen sollte. da der kollege aber keinen babysitter bekommt scheint das zu schwerwiegenden eheproblemen zu führen. bevor ich ihm das zumute spring ich dann wahrscheinlich ein.


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

das ich das nochmal live erleben darf ...


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> seid ihr eigentlich den reichenbachtrail von ganz oben gefahren wie am mittwoch ?


wie immer


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

Ne wir sinderst den Reichenbachtaltrail gefahren, und dann den Tillmansweg nur soweit hoch das wir die Schlüsselstelle mitnehmen konnten.

War ne Superidee beide Wege zu verbinden


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier fällt grad jemand aus, der an meiner stelle ne show bei der air base machen sollte. da der kollege aber keinen babysitter bekommt scheint das zu schwerwiegenden eheproblemen zu führen. bevor ich ihm das zumute spring ich dann wahrscheinlich ein.



mach du doch den babysitter : anhänger ausleihen und ab in den taunus damit


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ich das nochmal live erleben darf ...



was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

lamgsam wirds spannend....


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne wir sinderst den Reichenbachtaltrail gefahren, und dann den Tillmansweg nur soweit hoch das wir die Schlüsselstelle mitnehmen konnten.
> 
> War ne Superidee beide Wege zu verbinden



ihr hättet nach dem halbtoten erst wieder hoch zum kleinen gemusst und dann erst zum fuxtanz ...


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo ist doof



wieso?????


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

meins, jetzt abber.....


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

Ich habs


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

shitt ....


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich habs



was?????


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

zwar mit Betrug, aber ich habs


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

des derf net war sein, de maggo hats und ich hab die vorlage geliefert


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

wieso verschiebt sich das???? ich hatte es eben und hätte mal lieber nen screenshot gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

Beschwerden werden bei mir entgegengenommen


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> zwar mit Betrug, aber ich habs



kann ich auch


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

mal gucken, wann wir bei "0" sind


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

Ich mußte doch nen unqualifizierten Beitrag von mir löschen, und da is es dann passier 23001 wurde zu 23000

wenn jetzt der Fux noch löscht hat ers


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich mußte doch nen unqualifizierten Beitrag von mir löschen, und da is es dann passier 23001 wurde zu 23000
> 
> wenn jetzt der Fux noch löscht hat ers



schon längst passiert


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

er hat schon gelöscht 

so, muß jetzt schaffe


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich mußte doch nen unqualifizierten Beitrag von mir löschen, und da is es dann passier 23001 wurde zu 23000
> 
> wenn jetzt der Fux noch löscht hat ers



ihr beiden patienten habt doch eindeutig ein ei am wandern???


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

wieso   ich hab net angefangen, er wars


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

stimmt garnet, ich bin ganz lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

...und ist auch alles an seinem Platz, haben eben mal nachgeschaut. Woher willst Du auch wissen das bei mir was am wandern ist


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

Maggo hats


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo hats



mist, jetzt müsst ich schon 2 löschen  
aber da die alle qualifiziert waren, bleiben die jetzt drin und de maggo hats halt von mir aus


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

Er hats auch redlich verdient!


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Er hats auch redlich verdient!



aber das mit dem ei am wandern könnte er jetzt echt mal rausnehmen ...


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Mai 2007)

gude plauscher...ich bin immer noch begeistert von gestern...bergab ist schon toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)




----------



## habkeinnick (7. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



das einzige was nervt ist die rechte seite  wenn das so weitergeht kauf ich mir noch schon ne komplettes oberteil...die prellung am brustkasten war so schön weg


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

das kenn ich, aber so hält die erinnerung länger an.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Mai 2007)

*gg* - bin mal gespannt wann wir wieder zusammen fahren...schade das es kein bild vom baumstamm-sprung von mir gibt...glaub  der war ganz gut 

ich glaub ich brauche auch ne 5 liter trinkblase  die war zum schluss wirklich alle, und CR hatte mich ja netterweise schon vorher gesponsored + fuchsi...

stefan meinte das er sich nun auch einen helm kauf (endlich) - ok, hatte er ja schon mal gesagt - aber nun scheint er wirklich überzeugt


----------



## arkonis (7. Mai 2007)

was kann man eigendlich gegen ein schmerzendes Handgelenk machen, hab das schon seit 2 JAhren, es tritt auch nur gelegendlich auf, aber dann so heftig das selbst Flaschenöffnen zum Problem wird.
Ein Kollege hat gemeint da läst sich nichts machen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> was kann man eigendlich gegen ein schmerzendes Handgelenk machen, hab das schon seit 2 JAhren, es tritt auch nur gelegendlich auf, aber dann so heftig das selbst Flaschenöffnen zum Problem wird.
> Ein Kollege hat gemeint da läst sich nichts machen.


Abhacken!  

Nee mal im Ernst, was sagt denn ein Arzt dazu? Evtl. ist der Schleimbeutel entzündet oder du hast ein Überbein, etc. Ersteres hatte ich zu Judo-Zeiten mal. Jetzt ist davon aber nichts mehr zu spüren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2007)

Ei gude wie!

da ich dir da nicht wirklich helfen kann werd ich mal Morfium in die Runde.
Wenn du was hast sag bescheid, meine Linke Hand macht auch Probleme bei Belastung (ziehen-drücken = Bunnyhopp)

Wenn schon son Speiseeis, dann das Enduro wenn er das HT behält.

Ich will endlich mein Torque  hoffentlich kommt das irgendwann mal...


----------



## fUEL (7. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Abhacken!
> 
> Nee mal im Ernst, was sagt denn ein Arzt dazu? Evtl. ist der Schleimbeutel entzündet oder du hast ein Überbein, etc. Ersteres hatte ich zu Judo-Zeiten mal. Jetzt ist davon aber nichts mehr zu spüren.


 
Hi Kater Glückwünsche zu Deinem gelungenen Schottenrennen.

        und Kilian zu seinem Debüt ebendort

Gruss vom Pfalztrailverliebten


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> was kann man eigendlich gegen ein schmerzendes Handgelenk machen, hab das schon seit 2 JAhren, es tritt auch nur gelegendlich auf, aber dann so heftig das selbst Flaschenöffnen zum Problem wird.
> Ein Kollege hat gemeint da läst sich nichts machen.



hast du schon mal die griffe von ergon probiert ? sollen helfen ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2007)

Ich fand die Ergon Griffe unbequem. Damit haben mir die Hände mehr weh getan als mit normalen Griffen. Jetzt fahre ich mit Ritchey WCS und bin ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich fand die Ergon Griffe unbequem. Damit haben mir die Hände mehr weh getan als mit normalen Griffen. Jetzt fahre ich mit Ritchey WCS und bin ziemlich zufrieden.




griffe sind wohl wie sättel...jeder bevorzugt da was anderes


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Megageil, will wieder hin. ------- megaaffentittengeile Superflowtrails.
> Leider waren die anderen Plauscher gestern nicht bei der Megatour dabei -  Troisemilleformidable


Moin Frank! Erzähl doch mal mehr Details dazu. Außer großer Schrift und geilen Trails kann ich da nicht so sehr viel raus lesen.  

Ja, Schotten war geil! Gute Orga, schöne Strecke, jede Menge bekannte Gesichter (GC, AWB, Eisbären, etc.) und aus meiner Sicht perfekt gelaufen.  

Kilian hatte wohl noch etwas mit den Henninger-Nachwirkungen zu kämpfen, kam aber wohl sturzfrei durch. Schneller geht´s dann beim nächsten Mal von allein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2007)

was mir grad so einfällt...
in einem Monat ist das 24h Rennen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

mußt du das erwähnen?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was mir grad so einfällt...
> in einem Monat ist das 24h Rennen ...



das wäre auch was für dich -> http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/STINKYDELUXE/index.html


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2007)

eher das
http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/COILERDELUXE/index.html


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2007)

was mir noch einfällt - wenn das Torque kommt kann ich gar nicht fahren  weil ich keine ordentlichen Flat Pedale hab


----------



## fUEL (7. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Moin Frank! Erzähl doch mal mehr Details dazu. Außer großer Schrift und geilen Trails kann ich da nicht so sehr viel raus lesen.
> 
> Ja, Schotten war geil! Gute Orga, schöne Strecke, jede Menge bekannte Gesichter (GC, AWB, Eisbären, etc.) und aus meiner Sicht perfekt gelaufen.
> 
> Kilian hatte wohl noch etwas mit den Henninger-Nachwirkungen zu kämpfen, kam aber wohl sturzfrei durch. Schneller geht´s dann beim nächsten Mal von allein.


Donnerstag persönlich??? -wenn es nicht geht per pn

So long


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Donnerstag persönlich???


Noch nicht sicher. Weiß ich wohl auch erst Mittwoch nach GC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2007)

soviel Leut hier und keiner schreibt was 
Achso: mein Sattel hat nie geknackt, war die Sattelklemmung, genauergesagt die zwei Klemmschrauben. Tropfen Brunox auf die Muttern und alles is still  dabei hab ich direkt mal meine Bremsbeläge kontrolliert, hinten habe ich mit der Rückhaltefeder gebremst  schöne Riefen in der Scheibe. Naja, die Beläge haben jetzt 3100km mit 61000hm runter   da drüfen die ruhig fertig sein. Vorne ist auch schon verdammt eng mit der Feder, werd da wohl mal schleunigst neue bestellen müssen weil ich nur noch einen Satz neue hier hatte.


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> soviel Leut hier und keiner schreibt was
> Achso: mein Sattel hat nie geknackt, war die Sattelklemmung, genauergesagt die zwei Klemmschrauben. Tropfen Brunox auf die Muttern und alles is still  dabei hab ich direkt mal meine Bremsbeläge kontrolliert, hinten habe ich mit der Rückhaltefeder gebremst  schöne Riefen in der Scheibe. Naja, die Beläge haben jetzt 3100km mit 61000hm runter   da drüfen die ruhig fertig sein. Vorne ist auch schon verdammt eng mit der Feder, werd da wohl mal schleunigst neue bestellen müssen weil ich nur noch einen Satz neue hier hatte.



meine thomson stütze zerleg ich ein bis zweimal im jahr komplett mache alles penibel sauber und fette alles ordentlich ein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2007)

warum?
ich mach nur was wenns Geräusche macht, man muss sich ja nicht mehr Arbeit machen als nötig


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> warum?
> ich mach nur was wenns Geräusche macht, man muss sich ja nicht mehr Arbeit machen als nötig



zum spass mach ichs nicht. manchmal isses einfach nötig weils eben knackt ansonsten kann man es präventivmaßnahme nennen.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zum spass mach ichs nicht. manchmal isses einfach nötig weils eben knackt ansonsten kann man es präventivmaßnahme nennen.



hatte ich vor unserer ausfahrt auch gemacht - vorher nerviges geräusch ständig beim treten, nun alles ruhig. habe sie aber auch komplett auseinander gehabt, alles sauber gemacht und gefettet.

CR hatte auch so eine kurzpflege wie du vorher mal gemacht. bei der nächsten fahrt war nach ner stunde das geräusch wieder da. richtig saubermachen ist doch besser


----------



## arkonis (7. Mai 2007)

mir haben die heute mein Bike aus dem Hof gestohlen, mein neu aufgebautes HT  muss heute vormittag passiert sein, war nur 3 Stunden unterwegs und dann war es weg.
Bin sowas von Sauer, nicht nur das das Bike weg ist sondern auch weil ich es solange aufgebaut habe und so ein Penner auf meinen Hof geklaut hat, werde mich mal jetzt mal auf die Suche machen und herumfragen, wenn ich den erwische kann der sich auf was gefasst machen 
Ich glaube es ist passiert als die Müllmänner den Sperrmüll entsorgt haben, die alte Küche lag im Hof und haben dann wohl das Bike gesehen oder die leute die sich den Sperrmüll zum mitnehmen angesehen haben und das Bike mitgenommen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (7. Mai 2007)

Och was ne schei$$e (

Ich hoffe mal du bekommst es wieder....und der Dieb ein paar auf die Nase


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Mai 2007)

Hallösche zusamme,

Danke HKN für die Unterstützung am Sonntag und das Video/die Video's. Mein Sohn spontan: "Das schicken wir zu Ups, die Pannenshow". 

Jetzt hat er 4 Wochen "Big Brother-Container zu Hause"....

... zu meiner Zeit noch Stubenarrest genannt!!!




 (war nur Spässle)


----------



## arkonis (7. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Och was ne schei$$e (
> 
> Ich hoffe mal du bekommst es wieder....und der Dieb ein paar auf die Nase



ne auf die Nase gibts so mal nicht, aber ich hoffe das es ein paar unserer kleinstadtgangster waren, werde heut abend ins juz gehen und auf der Strasse nachfragen, da ich mal Zivi beim örtlichen Juz war kenne ich die Spezis...und die mich


----------



## Tech3 (7. Mai 2007)

Na dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen!


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ne auf die Nase gibts so mal nicht, aber ich hoffe das es ein paar unserer kleinstadtgangster waren, werde heut abend ins juz gehen und auf der Strasse nachfragen, da ich mal Zivi beim örtlichen Juz war kenne ich die Spezis...und die mich




aber doch nicht das HT mit der schönen HS 33


----------



## caroka (7. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber doch nicht das HT mit der schönen HS 33



Ich denke doch. 
Manoman, da wär ich auch stinksauer. Hoffentlich bekommst Du es wieder.
Die ganze Arbeit kann doch nicht für die Katz gewesen sein.  Und die schöne HS33.


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hatte ich vor unserer ausfahrt auch gemacht - vorher nerviges geräusch ständig beim treten, nun alles ruhig. habe sie aber auch komplett auseinander gehabt, alles sauber gemacht und gefettet.
> 
> CR hatte auch so eine kurzpflege wie du vorher mal gemacht. bei der nächsten fahrt war nach ner stunde das geräusch wieder da. richtig saubermachen ist doch besser



äh, ich nix kurzpflege, brunox iss immer nur ne notlösung.


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ne auf die Nase gibts so mal nicht, aber ich hoffe das es ein paar unserer kleinstadtgangster waren, werde heut abend ins juz gehen und auf der Strasse nachfragen, da ich mal Zivi beim örtlichen Juz war kenne ich die Spezis...und die mich



sindlingen nord oder süd???? falls süd war ich da auch. gibts da den christoph noch???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2007)

ich lass mich überraschen.

@ Arkonis: das is echt mies. Aber in so ner Gegend lässt man auch nix unangeschlossen rumstehen


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

ich kann mich an ne zeit erinnern da gabs gezockte mtbs in hülle und fülle. die haben die dinger beispielsweise in mtk geklaut und in ffm verkauft und umgekehrt. das beste war als ein bekannter jemandem in seinem haus hatte, der  das bike des bekannten "gebraucht" gekauft hat. gibts heute noch nen richtigen markt für sowas???? iss doch irgendwie wie mit autoradios, die dinger werden wenn gezockt dann nach ostblock verschafft und da eingebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (7. Mai 2007)

So ab ins Bett morgen is Prüfung.
Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So ab ins Bett morgen is Prüfung.
> Drückt mir die Daumen



wird gemacht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2007)

ich drücke


----------



## arkonis (7. Mai 2007)

sowas eben ist der Vater gekommen, in der Hand mein Bike  aufregung umsonst. Eigendlich wollte der nicht mit dem Bike fahren aber heute musste er plötzlich damit fahren weil es ihn so gejuckt hat, will es auch nicht verübeln, ist ein schönes Bike 
Aber bei uns wurde schon zweimal aus dem Hof die Bikes gestohlen, mehrfach irgendwelche Materialien und einmal ein Einbrecher, seitdem stelle ich meine Bikes auch normal in die Wohnung.

@HkN
die Hs33 ist schon verbaut, an mein Fully, die Bremsen vom Fully sind an mein HT gekommen  das HT habe ich als Ersatz für das Fully und als Zweitbike falls mal jemand mitkommen möchte und kein vernüftiges Bike hat.

@Maggo
klar den kenn ich hab den aber letztmal vor 3 Jahren gesehen, ich war aber auch mehr im Nordteil.


----------



## caroka (7. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So ab ins Bett morgen is Prüfung.
> Drückt mir die Daumen



Klaro


----------



## caroka (7. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> sowas eben ist der Vater gekommen, in der Hand mein Bike  aufregung umsonst. Eigendlich wollte der nicht mit dem Bike fahren aber heute musste er plötzlich damit fahren weil es ihn so gejuckt hat, will es auch nicht verübeln, ist ein schönes Bike
> Aber bei uns wurde schon zweimal aus dem Hof die Bikes gestohlen, mehrfach irgendwelche Materialien und einmal ein Einbrecher, seitdem stelle ich meine Bikes auch normal in die Wohnung.
> 
> ......



Puh, besser so als anders herum.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> äh, ich nix kurzpflege, brunox iss immer nur ne notlösung.



das meinte ich doch...die kurzpflege brachte bei mir auch nix...nur komplett auseinander und rele rille, öffnung, aufnahme usw. gereinigt und gefettet. zur zeit ist ruhe und ich freu mich


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> sowas eben ist der Vater gekommen, in der Hand mein Bike  aufregung umsonst. Eigendlich wollte der nicht mit dem Bike fahren aber heute musste er plötzlich damit fahren weil es ihn so gejuckt hat, will es auch nicht verübeln, ist ein schönes Bike
> Aber bei uns wurde schon zweimal aus dem Hof die Bikes gestohlen, mehrfach irgendwelche Materialien und einmal ein Einbrecher, seitdem stelle ich meine Bikes auch normal in die Wohnung.
> 
> @HkN
> ...



na zum glück ist es wieder da...hoffe die HS 33 machen dir spaß


----------



## arkonis (7. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na zum glück ist es wieder da...hoffe die HS 33 machen dir spaß



von der dosierbarkeit ist die jedenfalls besser aber Hauptvorteil liegt wohl in der zuverlässigkeit und dem wartungsarmen System.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (7. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Puh, besser so als anders herum.


 

HI, Caro bist de wieder in der realen Welt hier angekommen, 180 km weg vom Trailhimmel ??


----------



## caroka (7. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> HI, Caro bist de wieder in der realen Welt hier angekommen, 180 km weg vom Trailhimmel ??



Naja, warum wieder in die reale Welt, wenn es im Trailhimmel so schön ist? Das war doch echt genial, oder? Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es dort so genial abgeht. Jetzt werde ich mir erst mal Klickies zulegen und dann schaun mer mal........


----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

wasn glück dass der himmel anscheinend mit nem auto erreichbar ist. ich hoffe einer erklärt sich bereit das zu guiden.


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Naja, warum wieder in die reale Welt, wenn es im Trailhimmel so schön ist? Das war doch echt genial, oder? Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass es dort so genial abgeht. Jetzt werde ich mir erst mal Klickies zulegen und dann schaun mer mal........



mit klickies wird der trailhimmel schnell zur trailhölle, besonders wenns extrem trailig bergauf geht 
mach nur deine erfahrungen selbst und entscheide dann, wie du dich besser fühlst


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mit klickies wird der trailhimmel schnell zur trailhölle, besonders wenns extrem trailig bergauf geht
> mach nur deine erfahrungen selbst und entscheide dann, wie du dich besser fühlst


Ich bin noch nie mit Klickies gefahren. Ich kann es nicht wirklich beurteilen, doch ich werde es jetzt probieren. Für mich knifflige Passagen fahre ich manchmal nicht, weil ich Angst habe, nicht schnell genug aus den Körbchen zu kommen. Ich will sehen, ob Klickies wirklich ein Gefühl von mehr Sicherheit vermitteln.


----------



## Maggo (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie mit Klickies gefahren. Ich kann es nicht wirklich beurteilen, doch ich werde es jetzt probieren. Für mich knifflige Passagen fahre ich manchmal nicht, weil ich Angst habe, nicht schnell genug aus den Körbchen zu kommen. Ich will sehen, ob Klickies wirklich ein Gefühl von mehr Sicherheit vermitteln.



für mich persönlich sind klickies gerade an kniffligen stellen sehr wichtig, da ich sonst das gefühle habe vom pedal zu rutschen. ich weiß, andere schwören auf plattformpedale am besten ist für nen klickieeinsteiger wohl ein kombipedal. ich wollte nicht mehr drauf verzichten. ein weiterer vorteil ist die kraftübertragung, iss bei körbchen allerdings wohl recht ähnlich, da in der zugphase der schuh ebenfalls fixiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2007)

Nur Klickies würden für mich nicht in Frage kommen. Bei Erstbefahrungen, an extra kniffligen Stelle, z.B. Hubbel und beim Üben, fahr ich immer auf der Plattformseite ansonsten immer eingeklickt. Springen auch nur eingeklickt. 

Das *Plattformpedal* hat den Vorteil, daß zum einen das Gleichgewicht leichter zu halten ist und zum anderen man schneller und auch sicherer aussteigen kann (übt mal nen Wheele oder Manual eingeklickt ).
Bei den *Klickies* find ich den besseren Kontakt zum Bike am wichtigsten.


Caro wie kommts, daß Du jetzt Klickies fahren willst?


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2007)

also wenn ich die wahl zwischen körbchen und klickies hätte, würde sogar ich klickies bevorzugen  
körbchen geht ja irgendwie gar nicht, da kommt man beim sturz ja noch schwerer raus ...

klickies machen ganz klar probleme, wenn´s extrem langsam wird. nicht umsonst hat es sogar beim straßenrennen am schmerzberg in eppstein stürze gegeben. die leute sind einfach nicht schnell genug rausgekommen. der schwung war im getümmel schnell weg. da sind einige einfach umgekippt.
im steilen gelände (>20%) bergauf kommen noch ganz andere faktoren wie die langsamkeit hinzu : plötzliches wegrutschen an wurzeln, steinen, usw. noch bevor man realisiert, was los ist, liegt man auch schon im trail, weil man sich so schnell nicht aus den pedalen lösen kann.

mein schatz hat sich nun in den kopf gesetzt, klickies fahren zu wollen. auf schotteranstiegen klappt das ja alles ganz gut, aber auf trails hat sie jetzt noch mehr schiss wie früher ! umgekippt ist sie auch schon : beim anfahren auf schotter im relativ steilen. ursache : langsamkeit, einfach nicht in schwung gekommen, eingeklickt, nicht rausgekommen und umgefallen 

klarer vorteil bei klickies : gefakter bunny hopp   mit klickies kanns halt jeder, selbst ich   ...


----------



## fUEL (8. Mai 2007)

Ihr habt ja nur Angst, daß ihr die Caro in Bergaufpassagen gr nicht mehr seht. 

Ich finde gut, daß die wirklich gefährlichen Körbchen ( die am Pedal) entsorgt werden sollen, denn es ist schon nicht lustig, wenn die Teile sich in wurzeln verhaken etc. 
Da kann es böse Stürze geben.

Ob Plattform oder Click, beides hat Vor- und Nachteile.
Würd mal sagen je größer und schwerer ein Rad desto sinnvoller der Einsatz von Plattform, da man damit dann sicher auch sehr technische Sachen fährt, wo manchmal der schnelle Abstieg bei Nichtgelingen mehr wiegt als die 3 Zehntelsekunden beim Hochfahren.

Wenn Sie ein Klickpedal mit stabilem Käfig nimmt ( Shimano 4...oder 6...) kann sie auch im Trail auf der virtuellen Plattform gut stehen und hat beinahe ein Plattformpedal Das geht auch luxuriös mit den Atomlabs, die der SDF hat, die kosten aber wohl deutlich mehr als das doppelte der beiden Shimanos.

Mein tipp: kauf das Shimano 4... mit dem schwarzem Kunststoffkäfig, das ist preiswert und gut und im i net immer günstig zu kriegen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie mit Klickies gefahren. Ich kann es nicht wirklich beurteilen, doch ich werde es jetzt probieren. Für mich knifflige Passagen fahre ich manchmal nicht, weil ich Angst habe, nicht schnell genug aus den Körbchen zu kommen. Ich will sehen, ob Klickies wirklich ein Gefühl von mehr Sicherheit vermitteln.



Mahlzeit!

Was hast Du denn für eine Schuhgrösse? - 39?

Du könntest dann nämlich evtl. mal die Clickes mit den Schuhen meiner Frau und ihrem Argon Rocc oder dem Radon meines Sohnes ausprobieren.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Mai 2007)

hüstel, sofern interesses besteht hätte ich hier noch shimano pd-m324, nie montiert, sowie ein paar diadora damen schuhe (modell und grösse recherechiere ich gleich). 

wir (meine liebste und ich) fahren plattformpedale. bei ruppigen bergabpassagen hatte ich am anfang problem, aber mit dem richtigen schuhwerk, ist das auch kein thema mehr. ich fahe übrigens fiveten schuhe, die haben einen super grip.

ps: zu den diadoras: die finde ich gerade nicht, die hat meine frau wohl weggeräumt. diese sind auf jeden fall ungetragen und grösse 40...


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .......
> Caro wie kommts, daß Du jetzt Klickies fahren willst?



Man(n) versucht mich ja schon lange zu bekehren. 
1. Es war eine Platzfrage (Lauf-;Fußball-, Rad- und Alltagsschuhe für Sommer und Winter).
Doch Laufen und Fußball treten immer mehr in den Hintergrund.
2. Geldfrage
Doch ich brauch jetzt eh neue Schuhe.
3. Ich fahre seit 15 Jahren Körbchen. Das hat immer völlig ausgereicht und ich mußte auch erst mal hinfallen bevor ich verinnerlicht hatte in brenzligen Situationen die Füße erstmal nach hinten zu bewegen und nicht gleich zur Seite. Mit Klickies werde ich wahrscheinlich auch erst mal wieder hinfallen müssen.   Ich falle nur sehr ungerne.  
Doch am wesentlichsten ist das Argument, dass die Strecken die ich fahre immer anspruchsvoller werden. Und die Pfalz war für mich ein Kick. Ich kann das gar nicht richtig in Worte fassen. Ich erzähle es Euch lieber.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn Sie ein Klickpedal mit stabilem Käfig nimmt ( Shimano 4...oder 6...) kann sie auch im Trail auf der virtuellen Plattform gut stehen und hat beinahe ein Plattformpedal



 - Super Tipp Frank!

Da bist Du mir zuvorgekommen. Ich hatte früher mal das alte 646 (oder 636 ??? - ich kann mir die genauen Bezeichnungen nicht merke  )im Einsatz. Diese Dinger kombinieren sehr gute im Trail-Bereich die Vorteile von Click- und Plattformpedalen.

Ich hatte nämlich auch vor, mir heute mal testweise für mein Helius FR das derzeitige 6-er Modell (647 ??) zu bestellen.


----------



## Maggo (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich erzähle es Euch lieber.


wann????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mit Klickies werde ich wahrscheinlich auch erst mal wieder hinfallen müssen.



Das passiert Leuten sowohl mit Körbchen, als auch mit Klickies am Anfang. Ging meiner Frau auch so und mein Sohn die Memme hat sich nach einmal umkippen gar nicht mehr an Clickies rangetraut.

Ich bin auch bis 1996/1997 Körbchen gefahren und dann auf Clickies umgestiegen. Ich bin aber bisher nie umgekippt, weil ich nicht rechtzeitig rausgekommen bin.


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

Upps, Danke für die vielen Angebote. Ich werde jetzt erstmal Kombipedale probieren und ein bisschen Zeit brauchen, um mich da jeweils reinzufühlen. Sollte es notwendig sein, werde ich auf Euch zukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann????



Samstag


Ich muss jetzt los sonst wartet meine Oma.


----------



## arkonis (8. Mai 2007)

ich habe mir zuletzt die Shimano PD-M520 geleistet, sind reine Klickpeale ohne Käfig. ich habe bei meinen Kombipedalen immer das Gefühl gehabt mit den Cleats auf dem Pedal herumzurutschen.


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2007)

also ich hatte auch die shimano pedale mit dem großen käfig. muß dazu aber sagen, dass ich da ausgeklickt auch nicht wirklich gut draufstand. denn der klickmechanismus steht halt so ein bißchen raus und ist immer im weg. dann kommt es auch gerne mal vor, dass man plötzlich eben doch einklickt, obwohl man es gar nicht wollte.
mein schatz macht übrigens grade die gleichen erfahrungen. ausgeklickt fühlt sie sich auf den pedalen noch unsicherer ... bin mal gespannt, ob sie bei klickies bleibt oder wieder von selbst vernünftig wird ... auf mich hört sie ja nicht ...   

bei klickies mußt du auch mal mit eingeschlafenen füßen rechnen ! man steht ja fix in einer position (da gilt es eh erst einmal, die möglichst optimale zu finden ...). ist mir bei platform noch nie passiert, da ich mich frei bewegen kann und das auch irgendwie immer mache ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

Ich fahr seit ca. 10 Jahren auch die reinen Clickies (derzeit an allen drei Bikes das 959). Meine Frau und mein Sohn haben das Kombipedal 324.

Habe mir gerade zum ausprobieren für das Helius FR mal das 647 bestellt.

Reine Plattformpedale kommen für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## fUEL (8. Mai 2007)

Klick und Plattform beide zu haben wäre perfekt, Vor allem für den Gardasee sollte Caro bitte *unbedingt mit Plattform* vorlieb nehmen.
Da ich zwei Plattformpedale Schimano .... und Crankbrother 5050xx habe, kann ich eines davon gerne ausleihen für die Zeit.
Sollte dort keine Erkundungszeit sein, denn wenn sie dort die interessanteren Trails mitfahren will wäre es auch wichtig schnell nach hinten absteigen zu können wenn die Verweigerung gegen den Mut gewonnen hat oder einfach ein Fehler passiert ist.

Wann genau fahrt ihr damit ich eventuell der Caro auch einen Protektorensatz leihen kann, falls ich nicht selber da gerade weg bin und den brauche?

Jetzt in der Toscana sind die wohl nicht nötig, so daß ich sie im Mai ausleihen kann. 
Im Juni für Cinque Terre bräucht ich se dann aber wieder selbst für die steilen Spitzkehrentreppen.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Mai 2007)

respekt vor den leuten die eingeklickt schwierige bzw. ganz schwierige strecken fahren. bin da wohl zuviel memme für, dieses mit dem bike verbundene gefühl ist nix für mich.

auprobiert habe ich natürlich clickies auch mal...aber nach dem umfallen und dem oben beschriebenen gefühl doch wieder sein lassen.

die "mehrperformance" die clickies bringen, wären bei mir eh nicht spürbar


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Klick und Plattform beide zu haben wäre perfekt, Vor allem für den Gardasee sollte Caro bitte *unbedingt mit Plattform* vorlieb nehmen.


Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mit dem Thema nochmal intensiv auseinandersetzen.



fUEL schrieb:


> Wann genau fahrt ihr damit ich eventuell der Caro auch einen Protektorensatz leihen kann, falls ich nicht selber da gerade weg bin und den brauche?
> ........


Bis jetzt hat jeder den ich gefragt habe gesagt man bräuchte keine Protektoren. Nur Zena meinte Knieschützer seien nicht schlecht, bzw. notwendig. Wir fahren am 17.05. für 8 Tage. Ich werde da nochmal nachhaken und würde mich bei Dir melden. 
Weitere Meinungen zu Gardasee und Protektoren würden mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Weitere Meinungen zu Gardasee und Protektoren würden mich sehr interessieren.



protektoren zum schwimmen  , also ich weiß nicht ...   

vielleicht hilft dir ja die http://singletrailskala.davedesign.de/ bei deiner entscheidungsfindung weiter ...
gibt sicher solche und solche wege am gardasee. da solltest du dich aber mal eher mit fuel oder anderen, die da schon oft waren unterhalten ...


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Mai 2007)

hi,

gardasee heisst nicht gleich, dass man protektoren braucht, aber ich würde nicht ohne in den urlaub fahren. meine liebste trägt auf touren inzwischen protektoren, nachdem sie einmal am kuhkopf gestürzt ist und sich am knie eine 6 cm lange platzwunde zuzog. ich nehme protektoren meistens dann mit, wenn ich das gelände nicht kenne. und bereut habe ich das bis dato nicht. gut und günstig sind die teile von 661.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gut und günstig sind die teile von 661.



Yepp, ich die habe ich mir auch geholt...


----------



## Tech3 (8. Mai 2007)

Ich fahre erst seit diesem Jahr mit Clickis und habe mir gelicht welche ohne Platfromseite gekauft damit ichs lernen muss  
Gemault hab ich mich noch nicht oder zumindest nicht wegen den Clickis.
Habe die Auslösehärte immernoch auf ganz niedrig und finde keinen Grund die hochzustellen.
Bei der Spessart/Plauscher Tour hats mich ja z.B. nach hinten abgeworfen und ich bin automitisch ausgeklickt 

Und gerade Trails fahre ich gern geclickt weil ich dann nicht mehr abrutschen kann und das Oberrohr auf ein mal in den Klöten habe 


Gruß Hendrik

Status Abschlussprüfung:
WiSo: Najjaa war net so..
Technologie:  
CNC: Astrein hatte noch über ne Stunde Zeit


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Status Abschlussprüfung:
> WiSo: Najjaa war net so..
> Technologie:
> CNC: Astrein hatte noch über ne Stunde Zeit



Dann wollen wir mal das Beste hoffen!


----------



## Tech3 (8. Mai 2007)

Jupp

Morgen hab ich noch Mathe(kinderkram) und Arbeitsplanung(örks ätzend) und dann mach ich erst mal ein Fass auf


----------



## fUEL (8. Mai 2007)

Ich denke, liebe Caro bei der Konstellation, daß Du mit den Jungs, die Fullys fahren und das auch gerne auskosten möchten da unten am Lago mit Protektoren im Rucksack besser dran bist, weil Du bei allen heftigeren Trails sonst Dein Rad schiebst, nachdem Du das erste Mal dort gestürzt bist spätestens bist Du dann der moralische Sieger, denn lieber mit Protektoren heil geblieben als ohne kaputt gegangen.
Diese "Körperöffnungen" sind keine schönen Andenken an den Urlaub also die Trails dort sind nicht so flowig wie in der Pfalz sondern oft ausgesetzt, steinig und steil gerne mit Wurzeln in den Spitzkehren, häufig mit wunderschönen Anliegern kleinen Drops oder auch mal fetten Absätzen - Du wirst mit dem Hardtail auch mit Protektoren oft genug verweigern.
Die Dinger heben das Ego ein wenig weil man weiß, wenn es schief geht ist man nicht gleich dauerhaft weg vom Fenster.

Also nimm welche mit.  Ich bin ab Freitag in der Toscana für ne Woche also musst Du dich entscheiden, damit die Dinger auch noch zu Dir kommen.

BX ( bleib xsund!!)


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2007)

@MTK-Cube: Carsten kannst Du mir ein .gpx File von der Tour am Sonntag mailen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. Mai 2007)

uwe was ist eigentlich mit den bildern die du bei den letzten 2 ausfahrten gemacht hast?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!

Ich fahre am HT Combis (324), auf der Strasse zum Training mit clicks, zur Arbeit oder dem Bolzplatz oder wenn ich Fahrtechnik übe (Treppen hoch, runter, seitlich, auf dem Kopf usw) immer mit normalen Schuhen.
Am xc hab ich reine Clickis, für das wofür das Bike ausgelegt ist durchaus sinnvoll. Bei manchen Sachen die ich damit mache find ichs doof, ungewolltes ausklicken und sofortiges abrutschen (Hinterrad versetzen, manchmal beim Bunnyhopp wenn man versehentlich den Fuss verdreht), recht knappes ausklicken bei plötzlichen ungeplanten Stopps (Wurzel am VR o.ä), nicht wirklich rechtzeitiges Einklicken wenns direkt technisch losholpert.
Ans Torque (sofern es irgendwann mal kommt) kommen reine Plattformpedale (so fiese mit langen Beinfressenden Schrauben) weil ich mir erhoffe das ich dadurch beim "Tricksen" und in sehr Technischen Abschnitten weniger Probleme habe.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> uwe was ist eigentlich mit den bildern die du bei den letzten 2 ausfahrten gemacht hast?



Die von der letzten sind zu dunkel und die der vorherigen unscharf  

Ich will wieder ne Spiegelreflex, mit der s*** Pocketdigi kom ich nicht zurecht


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die von der letzten sind zu dunkel und die der vorherigen unscharf
> 
> Ich will wieder ne Spiegelreflex, mit der s*** Pocketdigi kom ich nicht zurecht



meine kleine digi ist vom auslösen her viel zu langsam für so sportliche bilder, wie wir sie liefern ....
da hilft wohl wirklich nur ne spiegelreflex. aber wer will sowas schon mit sich rumschleppen   ein kapitaler sturz und die kamera ist vielleicht hin ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

kommt mir das nur so vor oder fahren die irgendwie extrem langsam


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

ich find die Bilder meißt ganz ok die unsere Kodak macht. Hab gehört das ne Canon Ixus 700 sehr gute Bilder macht  ist aber momentan noch nicht drin...


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> .....nicht wirklich rechtzeitiges Einklicken wenns direkt technisch losholpert.
> Ans Torque (sofern es irgendwann mal kommt) kommen reine Plattformpedale (so fiese mit langen Beinfressenden Schrauben) weil ich mir erhoffe das ich dadurch beim "Tricksen" und in sehr Technischen Abschnitten weniger Probleme habe.



uhhh, da habe ich auch noch schön erinnerungen in der kniekehle... wie gesagt, für plattformpedale macht ein guter schuh sinn. ich bin sehr lange mit feinprofiligen skaterschuhen gefahren, aber die waren nicht wirklich gut. auch lakes und die nike whistler blieben auf der strecke. die fivetens haben einen super grip und teilweise fühlt es sich an wie eingeklickt. s-a-g-e-n-h-a-f-t... und bequem sind sie auch, eher mit einem wanderschuh vergleichbar.


----------



## Arachne (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> kommt mir das nur so vor oder fahren die irgendwie extrem langsam



Vielleicht darf man mit einem Torque nicht schneller fahren... 


Ist jedenfalls `ne super schlechte (Bild-) Qualität.


----------



## Arachne (8. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> meine kleine digi ist vom auslösen her viel zu langsam für so sportliche bilder, wie wir sie liefern ....
> da hilft wohl wirklich nur ne spiegelreflex. aber wer will sowas schon mit sich rumschleppen   ein kapitaler sturz und die kamera ist vielleicht hin ...



Die Auslöseverzögerung hast Du auch bei einer Spiegelreflex mit Autofokus. Ich hab` `ne große Digi, die macht auch sehr schöne Bilder. Möchte ich allerdings normalerweise (in Kreuznach hatte ich sie mal dabei) genauso wenig mit auf Trails nehmen wie `ne Spiegelreflex...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

Hi Gerd, welcome back


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

*Gerd*  auch mal wieder hier 
wie gehts? Lange nichts gehört.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

Meine Digi stellt scharf wenn ich den Knopf halb drücke und löst direkt aus wenn ich durchdrücke. Ich stelle einfach die Stelle scharf wo ich knipsen will und drücke sobald jemand ins Bild huscht  klappt meißtens.


----------



## Arachne (8. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> bei klickies mußt du auch mal mit eingeschlafenen füßen rechnen ! man steht ja fix in einer position (da gilt es eh erst einmal, die möglichst optimale zu finden ...). ist mir bei platform noch nie passiert, da ich mich frei bewegen kann und das auch irgendwie immer mache ...



Also ich fahre seit ca. 15 Jahren Klickies und hatte noch nie eingeschlafene Füße! Ich war allerdings super froh, als es die sm-sh 51 - Cleats gab, die einem ein paar Grad Bewegungsspielraum einräumen!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht darf man mit einem Torque nicht schneller fahren...
> 
> 
> Ist jedenfalls `ne super schlechte (Bild-) Qualität.



*gg*

das es dich noch gibt. servus gerd


----------



## Arachne (8. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Gerd, welcome back





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *Gerd*  auch mal wieder hier
> wie gehts? Lange nichts gehört.



Hi,  bin gerade im Online-Asyl.  Habe also selbst leider noch keinen Anschluss.  Hoffe aber bald....


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> uhhh, da habe ich auch noch schön erinnerungen in der kniekehle... wie gesagt, für plattformpedale macht ein guter schuh sinn. ich bin sehr lange mit feinprofiligen skaterschuhen gefahren, aber die waren nicht wirklich gut. auch lakes und die nike whistler blieben auf der strecke. die fivetens haben einen super grip und teilweise fühlt es sich an wie eingeklickt. s-a-g-e-n-h-a-f-t... und bequem sind sie auch, eher mit einem wanderschuh vergleichbar.



die schuhe hatte ich auch mal überlegt, leider nicht in meiner größte erhältlich...wie sovieles


----------



## Maggo (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Meine Digi stellt scharf wenn ich den Knopf halb drücke und löst direkt aus wenn ich durchdrücke. Ich stelle einfach die Stelle scharf wo ich knipsen will und drücke sobald jemand ins Bild huscht  klappt meißtens.



digitale haben genaue diesselbe verzögerung was den af betrifft wie ne analoge. die messung und aufzeichnung dauert hingegen meißt länger als bei ner analogen. insofern hast du mit deiner kamera glück gehabt.

@gerd: EI GUUUUDE!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo Gerd,
is lange her... 

Feierabend, nix wie weg


----------



## Arachne (8. Mai 2007)

Habe für unsere Wölfe-Plauscher-Freunde-Tour nun die Streckenführung verbal skizziert. Ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe für unsere Wölfe-Plauscher-Freunde-Tour nun die Streckenführung verbal skizziert. Ok?



bin immer noch nicht überzeugt ob ich da mitfahren soll...


----------



## Arachne (8. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bin immer noch nicht überzeugt ob ich da mitfahren soll...



Doch, komm doch!  Es wird a) nicht zu schnell und b) sind Trails dabei, die Du noch nicht kennst.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Doch, komm doch!  Es wird a) nicht zu schnell und b) sind Trails dabei, die Du noch nicht kennst.



ich glaub a) ist das wo ich das problem sehe...das ich b) die trails wohl zum größten teil nicht kenne gehe ich einfach mal stark von aus 

hab ja die letzte woche dolle dinger kennengelernt... *megafreu*


----------



## Arachne (8. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich glaub a) ist das wo ich das problem sehe...das ich b) die trails wohl zum größten teil nicht kenne gehe ich einfach mal stark von aus
> 
> hab ja die letzte woche dolle dinger kennengelernt... *megafreu*



a) ist wirklich kein Problem!  Was hast Du letzte Woche denn kennengelernt? Habe leider nichts verfolgen können und muß gleich auch wieder ins Off...


----------



## Arachne (8. Mai 2007)

Muss (!!!) mal kurz von der Pfalz schwärmen:

Mehr Trails, mehr Spitzkehren, schmalere Trails, längere Trails, super geile Abfahrten, viele Schlüsselstellen, ...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2007)

Das hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2007)

da hat aber einer nachholbedarf  
welcome back


----------



## Google (8. Mai 2007)

Hey Arachne

am wichtigsten ist die Pause. Dann bin ich dabei  Und bestell mal schönes Wetter für die Tour  Hier pisselts gerade  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

ei gude!

@ Gerd: wie schnell man mit nem Torque wirklich fahren kann werd ich ja hoffentlich selbst bald wissen 

@ Maggo: scheint tatsächlich so, und dabei war die nicht mal wirklich teuer 

@ Gerd: wir sind den Halbtoten gefahren und den Trail der vom Altkönig etwa 20mins (mitlerweile wohl nur noch ne viertel std ) bergab geht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

bei uns pieset es nicht nur  man könnte es tatsächlich regen nennen. Aber momentan gehts noch, dann is das Warten wenigstens erträglicher *egoist*


----------



## Arachne (8. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hey Arachne
> 
> am wichtigsten ist die Pause. Dann bin ich dabei  Und bestell mal schönes Wetter für die Tour  Hier pisselts gerade
> 
> ...



Die Pause am Naturfreundehaus kommt vor und nach zwei Trails.  Wenn wir erst mal auf dem Feldi sind, müssen wir sowieso kaum noch Höhenmeter bewältigen!  Außer wir sind da so schnell, dass wir noch einen Schlenker über Reichenbachtal, Fuchstanz, Altkönig und schwarzer Balken machen.


----------



## fUEL (8. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muss (!!!) mal kurz von der Pfalz schwärmen:
> 
> Mehr Trails, mehr Spitzkehren, schmalere Trails, längere Trails, super geile Abfahrten, viele Schlüsselstellen, ...


Treppen und zwei Treppenspitzkehren und am Sonntag in der Extrarunde beim Oliver  gab es 2  Mega lange geile schnelle und flowige Trails, davon träumt man immer wieder und wacht grinsend auf.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

Für die, die ihn nicht kennen, der Halbtote is in etwa so wie der Trail hier, nur schneller und paar mehr Wurzeln


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Für die, die ihn nicht kennen, der Halbtote is in etwa so wie der Trail hier, nur schneller und paar mehr Wurzeln



das wär geil


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Für die, die ihn nicht kennen, der Halbtote is in etwa so wie der Trail hier, nur schneller und paar mehr Wurzeln



so müßte er sein


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2007)

korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

So wie es ausschaut, bringe ich noch jemanden zur Wölfe/Plauschertour mit.


----------



## Tech3 (8. Mai 2007)

Uff


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

So, hab mal Klickpedale ausprobiert. Waren von Shimano und man kann seinen Fuß gut bewegen. Wer ist eigentlich noch so hinterwäldlerisch und fährt mit Körbchen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, hab mal Klickpedale ausprobiert. Waren von Shimano und man kann seinen Fuß gut bewegen. Wer ist eigentlich noch so hinterwäldlerisch und fährt mit Körbchen?



Körbchen gehören doch an den Lenker oder? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Körbchen gehören doch an den Lenker oder? Gruß Rocky



Oder in ein typisch weibliches Bekleidungsstück *duckundwech*


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe für unsere Wölfe-Plauscher-Freunde-Tour nun die Streckenführung verbal skizziert. Ok?



Servus,
das hört sich ja schon mal gut an, freue mich schon drauf. 
Ist der sagenumwogengefährlischzufahrende "Hubbel" auch dabei? 
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus,
> das hört sich ja schon mal gut an, freue mich schon drauf.
> Ist der sagenumwogengefährlischzufahrende "Hubbel" auch dabei?
> Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.
> ...



Den wird Arachne nicht anfahren. Das hatte er von Anfang an nicht vor.


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Körbchen gehören doch an den Lenker oder?
> 
> Gruß Rocky



Aber doch nicht am MTB.  
Du meinst vllt. Hörnchen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2007)

Meinst du diesen sagenumwogenen abgesenkten Bordstein wenn du vom "Hubbel" sprichst? 

@Caro - Gäste sind natürlich immer willkommen. Aber wehe, sie gehen an das für mich bestimmte Stück Erdbeertorte. 

Übrigens, das auf dem Video hätte ich sein können. Na ja, fast. Spätestens als es eng durch die beiden Bäume ging, wäre ich steckengeblieben. Mit dieser Nummer gewinnt man jeden Award.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht am MTB.
> Du meinst vllt. Hörnchen.




Ich denke, damit war das Einkaufskörbchen gemeint.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

Kann jemand was mit "Le parcour" anfangen?
Begeistert mich...hab ich aber schiss um mein Knie


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kann jemand was mit "Le parcour" anfangen?
> Begeistert mich...hab ich aber schiss um mein Knie



Die haben ja gar keine Bikes.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kann jemand was mit "Le parcour" anfangen?
> Begeistert mich...hab ich aber schiss um mein Knie



Das haben wir als Buben früher jeden Tag gemacht. Allerdings nannte sich das damals Beimnachbarnäpfelklauenundschnellabhauen.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Mai 2007)

mist brauche wohl mind. das große kettenblatt neu, besser wohl alle 3  

und dann gibts gleich das dazu


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kann jemand was mit "Le parcour" anfangen?
> Begeistert mich...hab ich aber schiss um mein Knie



hatte mir ein kumpel vor 2 jahren mal was von erzählt. krasse jungs...aber nix für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. Mai 2007)

hier  CR - für dich was zum schnell downloaden

http://weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

Na das Wetter war ja heute bescheiden:

Bin über Waldautobahnen bis zum Großen Feldberg rauf. Von FFM bis zum Fuchstanz nur Regen  Danach hat es zwar aufgehört zu regnen; da ich aber ziemlich nass war, habe ich bergab ziemlich gefroren.

Naja etwas verwönht durch die letzten Wochen eben...


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ......
> 
> @Caro - Gäste sind natürlich immer willkommen. Aber wehe, sie gehen an das für mich bestimmte Stück Erdbeertorte.
> 
> .......


Mal sehen wie Du Dich benimmst.


----------



## Maggo (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kann jemand was mit "Le parcour" anfangen?
> Begeistert mich...hab ich aber schiss um mein Knie



parcour iss ne sehr geile angelegenheit. haste das intro im neuen bond gesehen????extrem geil. aber wie schon gesagt, die haben gar keine bikes....


----------



## Maggo (8. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oder in ein typisch weibliches Bekleidungsstück *duckundwech*



....jetzt geht das wieder los.....caro es wird zeit, dass du die körbchen endlich ablegst.....duckundextremschnellweg......


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Upps, Danke für die vielen Angebote. Ich werde jetzt erstmal Kombipedale probieren und ein bisschen Zeit brauchen, um mich da jeweils reinzufühlen. Sollte es notwendig sein, werde ich auf Euch zukommen.


Kleiner Tip: Übe das Ausklicken (ggf. alleine) *mehr als* 5-10 mal ... mein erster Ausflug mit Klickies im Aug./Sep. letzten Jahres am Türmchen in Hofheim ist jetzt noch sichtbar


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: Carsten kannst Du mir ein .gpx File von der Tour am Sonntag mailen?


Klar (nachher, wenn's hier etwass ruhiger ist )


----------



## Maggo (8. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: Übe das Ausklicken (ggf. alleine) *mehr als* 5-10 mal ... mein erster Ausflug mit Klickies im Aug./Sep. letzten Jahres am Türmchen in Hofheim ist jetzt noch sichtbar



als ich mit deinem bike mal unterwegs war hab ich gar nicht gemerkt dass ich überhaupt eingeklickt war.


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die von der letzten sind zu dunkel und die der vorherigen unscharf
> 
> Ich will wieder ne Spiegelreflex, mit der s*** Pocketdigi kom ich nicht zurecht


Nächstes mal kann ich ja meine SLR mitnehmen (hat nur leider keine Videofunktion; oder ich nehm die 3Megapixel mit, die hat Video mit 30 Bilder/sec. bei 640x480)


----------



## Maggo (8. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Klar (nachher, wenn's hier etwass ruhiger ist )



iss hier was los????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. Mai 2007)

@slr besitzer:

ich werde vermutlich am ersten juniwochenende sowas mal gebrauchen können. ich kann zwar meinen chef fragen, dem möchte ich aber keinen gefallen schulden.

kanns ich einer von euch vorstellen mir sein fotomoppedd an diesem tag mal auszuleihen, ich geh auch vorsichtig damit um.

@carsten: vielleicht willst du ja ein fully (mit nur 100mm fw) als pfand......so mal zum im frien gelände testen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Für die, die ihn nicht kennen, der Halbtote is in etwa so wie der Trail hier, nur schneller und paar mehr Wurzeln


So in etwa sah das Sonntag von hinten aus, als ich hinter Euch her bin ....


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Körbchen gehören doch an den Lenker oder?
> 
> Gruß Rocky


Quark; Körbchen gehören da hin, wo es sie in den Größen a-xxxl gibt


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> als ich mit deinem bike mal unterwegs war hab ich gar nicht gemerkt dass ich überhaupt eingeklickt war.


Es lag auch nicht daran, daß sie oberleicht eingestellt waren, sondern ich hatte es einfach vergessen ... und plumbs


----------



## wondermike (8. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Quark; Körbchen gehören da hin, wo es sie in den Größen a-xxxl gibt



Mann Mann Mann. Kaum sagt jemand "Körbchen", geraten schon wieder sämtliche Säfte in Wallung. Am besten Ihr geht jetzt alle mal kalt duschen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss hier was los????


Ich meine bei mir hier daheim. Ich war eine Nacht nicht hier und nun müssen die letzten 48 Std. durchgegangen und die nächsten 48 Std. besprochen werden ...


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Quark; Körbchen gehören da hin, wo es sie in den Größen a-xxxl gibt



Das fängt bei aa an. Nachhilfe beendet


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @slr besitzer:
> [email protected]: vielleicht willst du ja ein fully (mit nur 100mm fw) als pfand......so mal zum im frien gelände testen.


Dann kannst Du mein "Foto-Pfand" behalten 

ne im Ernst, gib mal via pn das grobe Einsatzgebiet durch, dann können wir auch klären, welche Objektive sinnvoll sind.


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das fängt bei aa an. Nachhilfe beendet


hatte extra nachgefragt 
*nachhintenzumissghost28brüll* "was hasde mir da blos erzähld ?!?!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. Mai 2007)

ich verschwind mal ins off.
@carsten: pn iss unnerwechs. ich meld mich die tage mal.


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann. Kaum sagt jemand "Körbchen", geraten schon wieder sämtliche Säfte in Wallung.


Na immerhin bei >40 Lenze  


wondermike schrieb:


> Am besten Ihr geht jetzt alle mal kalt duschen.


is nur was für Warmduscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na immerhin bei >40 Lenze



Witzig, da liegen nur 6 Tage Differenz zwischen uns


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

Wenn alles so läuft wie ich es mir vorstelle bin ich am Samstag mit Kombipedalen unterwegs. Ich kann es kaum abwarten.  *freu* *tanz*
Dank Euch für die vielen Infos.


----------



## arkonis (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn alles so läuft wie ich es mir vorstelle bin ich am Samstag mit Kombipedalen unterwegs. Ich kann es kaum abwarten.  *freu* *tanz*
> Dank Euch für die vielen Infos.



schuhe gab es auch günstig beim Hibike. Besonders frauenspezifische kleine Größen für weniger als die hälfte vom eigendlichen Preis.
Empfehlen kann ich auch die günstigen von Shimano, gibt es für 30 Euro, sind aber mehr für kühlere Tage.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

Ellbogenschützer passend zu den Beinen sind geordert...bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ellbogenschützer passend zu den Beinen sind geordert...bin gespannt.



ob ich die dann auch gleich mitbestellen sollte  - toll wie ich geld ausgeben kann...wenn ich es nur mal so schnell verdienen könnte


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Witzig, da liegen nur 6 Tage Differenz zwischen uns


Bergauf wahrscheinlich 6 Jahre


----------



## arkonis (8. Mai 2007)

mal ne frage:

wenn ich einen Rahmen für einen Semi-Integrierten Steuersatz in Cane Creek Standart 44mm habe, aber nur einen normalen Ahead auf "lager" hab kann ich das über einen Adapter regeln?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn alles so läuft wie ich es mir vorstelle bin ich am Samstag mit Kombipedalen unterwegs. Ich kann es kaum abwarten.  *freu* *tanz*
> Dank Euch für die vielen Infos.



 

Ich nehme an Du Meinst mit Kombipedalen auf der einen Seite Clickie, auf der anderen Bärentatze (so wie die 324 von Shimano) und nicht Clickies mit Käfig?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wenn ich einen Rahmen für einen Semi-Integrierten Steuersatz in Cane Creek Standart 44mm habe, aber nur einen normalen Ahead auf "lager" hab kann ich das über einen Adapter regeln?



Ich meine ich hätte irgendwo mal so einen Adapter zum Einpressen gesehen, ich weiss aber gerade ledier nicht mehr wo


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nehme an Du Meinst mit Kombipedalen auf der einen Seite Clickie, auf der anderen Bärentatze (so wie die 324 von Shimano) und nicht Clickies mit Käfig?



Genau die 324 sind es.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ob ich die dann auch gleich mitbestellen sollte  - toll wie ich geld ausgeben kann...wenn ich es nur mal so schnell verdienen könnte



da wo ich bestellt habe (auf gut Glück) kosten die 31,20 und innerhalb DE versandkostenfrei. Bin gespannt wann sie kommen.


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ellbogenschützer passend zu den Beinen sind geordert...bin gespannt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau die 324 sind es.



ich hoffe das die ganze Sache mit den Clickies kein Reinfall für dich wird


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hoffe das die ganze Sache mit den Clickies kein Reinfall für dich wird



Was könnte diesen auslösen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was könnte diesen auslösen?


der hinfall....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau die 324 sind es.



Die sind gut. Haben wie gesagt meine Frau und mein Sohn an ihrem Rad (und ich an meinem Spintrainer).

Ich werde mal berichten, wie die 647 (Clickie mit Käfig) sind.


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> der hinfall....



Neiiiiin, das bleibt mir hoffentlich erspart.  
Da muss man eben durch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> der hinfall....



... eher der umfall 

@Caroka: Lass' Dich nicht abschrecken, Du wirst Dich garantiert ganz schnell dran gewöhnen. Bei den 324 muss man nur eben immer die richtige Seite erwischen.


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die sind gut. Haben wie gesagt meine Frau und mein Sohn an ihrem Rad (und ich an meinem Spintrainer)..............



Das beruhigt mich schon mal.  Habe bis jetzt auch nur positives gehört. Ich denke mal, dass sie am besten meinen Ansprüchen entsprechen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was könnte diesen auslösen?



das es dir nicht gefällt. Clickies sind nicht jedermans Sache.
Ich verstehe bis heute nicht warum man sich an sowas gewöhnen soll wenn man anders prima zurecht kommt. Ich hab "damals" meine Clicks nur gekauft weil ich dachte das man sowas braucht...für das wie ich heute fahre würde ich wohl keine mehr kaufen. Wobeis bei nem HT schon von Vorteil ist, das Heck schleudert einen hoch und die Clicks ziehen einen zurück  ich muss zugeben das ich mich mit dem HT bergab mit Clicks auf Anhieb sicherer gefühlt habe. Beim Fully weiß ichs nicht, das bin ich nie ohne Click (richtig) gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich schon mal.  Habe bis jetzt auch nur positives gehört. Ich denke mal, dass sie am besten meinen Ansprüchen entsprechen.



Du kannst bei den 324 eben auch noch auf der einen Seite mit normalen Schuhen fahren...


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... eher der umfall
> 
> .......



Dann werde ich am Samstag wohl für den ein oder anderen Lacher gut sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

So gute Nacht. Ich bin todmüde und gehe jetzt ins Bett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann werde ich am Samstag wohl für den ein oder anderen Lacher gut sein.



Üb' lieber nochmal vorher ein wenig - Ernstgemeint!


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das es dir nicht gefällt. Clickies sind nicht jedermans Sache.
> Ich verstehe bis heute nicht warum man sich an sowas gewöhnen soll wenn man anders prima zurecht kommt. Ich hab "damals" meine Clicks nur gekauft weil ich dachte das man sowas braucht...für das wie ich heute fahre würde ich wohl keine mehr kaufen. Wobeis bei nem HT schon von Vorteil ist, das Heck schleudert einen hoch und die Clicks ziehen einen zurück  ich muss zugeben das ich mich mit dem HT bergab mit Clicks auf Anhieb sicherer gefühlt habe. Beim Fully weiß ichs nicht, das bin ich nie ohne Click (richtig) gefahren.



Das Argument Hardtail/Fully ist bestimmt ganz gut. Mich schüttelt es auf den Trails immer ganz schön durch. Ohne Fixierung wäre ich schon öfter vor die Pedale gerutscht. An die Folgen mag ich gar nicht denken.


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

Ich wollte auch erst nie Clickies haben, nu hab ich auch die 324er.... aber übe wie schon öfters gesagt wurde. Die Gefahr am Anfang ist, es einfach zu vergessen, das man drin klemmt. Es hat bei mir so 5 Ausfahrten gedauert, bis es in Fleisch und Blut war (... wie passend ...)


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Üb' lieber nochmal vorher ein wenig - Ernstgemeint!



Das hab ich auch vor.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da wo ich bestellt habe (auf gut Glück) kosten die 31,20 und innerhalb DE versandkostenfrei. Bin gespannt wann sie kommen.



schau mal bitte im briefkasten


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2007)

@Carsten
Deine neue Signatur ist ja stark. 

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Argument Hardtail/Fully ist bestimmt ganz gut. Mich schüttelt es auf den Trails immer ganz schön durch. Ohne Fixierung wäre ich schon öfter vor die Pedale gerutscht. An die Folgen mag ich gar nicht denken.


dto. dto. dto. dto. dto. dto. .....


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Carsten
> Deine neue Signatur ist ja stark.
> 
> Gn8


Hoffentlich kann ich die bald mal ändern/ergänzen ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Mai 2007)

Gute N8 @all


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

gn8 Carsten und der Rest der schon weg is 

ich darf morgen ausschlafen (um 8 geht erst der Wecker) *freu*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Mai 2007)

so, ich bin dann auch weg

gn8


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ellbogenschützer passend zu den Beinen sind geordert...bin gespannt.




Mit was bist du unterwegs?


----------



## Tech3 (9. Mai 2007)

So Moin(Mahlzeit)

So heut noch ma Prüfung dann ein Hopfensaft


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So Moin(Mahlzeit)
> 
> So heut noch ma Prüfung dann ein Hopfensaft



Moin moin,

Dann ma gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Maggo (9. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So Moin(Mahlzeit)
> 
> So heut noch ma Prüfung dann ein Hopfensaft



lass es dir schmecken....


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Mai 2007)

Morsche zusammen und als Huldigung noch ein Mahlzeit 

Gestern 21:07, 
mein Nagelneuer Triggershifter funktioniert wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2007)

Ja Mahlzeit Du unwürdiger Wurm


----------



## fUEL (9. Mai 2007)

*Hat Jemand morgen nachmittag Zeit/ Lust auf ne kleine Trailtour? *

nächste Frage: *Geht heut abend jemand zu Go crazy?*

Ich hab nämlich die Tüte mit den Arm- und Beinprotektoren für Caro schon im Auto und irgendwie *muss die heut oder morgen noch in ihre Richtung weitergeleitet werden, da ich übermorgen für ne Woche in die Toscana gehe.*


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> *Hat Jemand morgen nachmittag Zeit/ Lust auf ne kleine Trailtour? *
> 
> nächste Frage: *Geht heut abend jemand zu Go crazy?*
> 
> Ich hab nämlich die Tüte mit den Arm- und Beinprotektoren für Caro schon im Auto und irgendwie *muss die heut oder morgen noch in ihre Richtung weitergeleitet werden, da ich übermorgen für ne Woche in die Toscana gehe.*



Wenn das mit Deinem Schwager nicht klappt, hole ich sie mir in Homburg ab. 
Oder bei jedem der mehr in meiner Nähe wohnt. 

Danke fUEL


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2007)

normalerweise ist doch der kater heute auf jeden fall bei gc. damit sollte das ganze doch schon mal in die richtige richtung kommen können, es sei denn er kommt ausnahmsweise per bike zu gc  

@kater : hab mich soeben für den schinderhannes halbmarathon gemeldet. denn er wußte nicht, was er tat ....


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Mai 2007)

Mo ist doch DIMB Treffen, da könnt se der Kater doch übergeben !?


----------



## Maggo (9. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> normalerweise ist doch der kater heute auf jeden fall bei gc. damit sollte das ganze doch schon mal in die richtige richtung kommen können, es sei denn er kommt ausnahmsweise per bike zu gc
> 
> @kater : hab mich soeben für den schinderhannes halbmarathon gemeldet. denn er wußte nicht, was er tat ....



ich stell mir grad den kater auf seiner schnellbergauffahrmaschine mit protektoren an sämtlichen extremitäten den heimweg antretend vor. dast bescheid wenn das stattfindet, das will ich live und in farbe.


----------



## Tech3 (9. Mai 2007)

Sooo ich bin daheim und habs hinner mir

Technologie: 85%
WiSo: 87%
Mathe: 100% 

Arbeitsplanung erfahre ich moin und CNC dauert noch ne weile.

Bin zufrieden


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich stell mir grad den kater auf seiner schnellbergauffahrmaschine mit protektoren an sämtlichen extremitäten den heimweg antretend vor. dast bescheid wenn das stattfindet, das will ich live und in farbe.



der kater fährt in der regel mit dem auto zur hohen mark. dann kann man das ganze paket von kofferraum zu kofferraum verladen ...
weiß aber nicht ob er heute gc fährt, er hatte letztens sowas geschrieben ...


----------



## fUEL (9. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mo ist doch DIMB Treffen, da könnt se der Kater doch übergeben !?


Mein Problem ist, daß ich heut abend nicht mitfahre, da ich noch verletzt bin ( Hab noch nen ziemlich dicken rechten Fuß, da ich beim Verlassen eines Restaurants über deren baurechtlich eigenwillige Eingangssituation gestürzt war; am Sonntag nacht )

Denke morgen geht es dann mal so 2 bis 3 Stunden mit Biken aber heut schon ich mich mal noch. Meine Idee war dem Christian Denfeld die Tüte im Laden vorbei zu schicken mit Kurier aber der geht heut abend nicht hin zu Go Crazy. 

Vllt meldet sich mein Schwager ja mal wg. morgen mittag, dann wäre das Problem ohne Aufwand gelöst. Mal sehen............. Caro .. die Tüte bitte bei Blumen -Buchsbaum abholen ab morgen abend .
Zwischenzeitlich hat er sich gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Mai 2007)

und ich had gedacht Ihr ward in de Palz zum Bike 


Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich gute Besserung


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... die Tüte bitte bei Blumen -Buchsbaum abholen ab morgen abend .



cool  , jetzt kriegt man endlich mal was gescheites beim buchsbaum


----------



## fUEL (9. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und ich had gedacht Ihr ward in de Palz zum Bike
> 
> Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich gute Besserung


 
Dankderschee!
War sozusagen beim apres bike als ich zwei Teller Nudeln nach Haus holen wollte nachdem ich vorher meine Schwiegermutter noch schnell auf der iNTENSIV besucht hatte mit meiner Frau zusammen, weshalb ich die Pfalz schon etwas früher verlassen hatte als die anderen.
Wollte verhindern daß meine Frau vor Aufregung auf dem Weg mit dem Auto Blödsinn macht, weil sie so fertig war wg ihrer Mutter.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Mai 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2007)

@fUEL

Gute Genesung für die Mutter Deiner Frau.


----------



## fUEL (9. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @fUEL
> 
> Gute Genesung für die Mutter Deiner Frau.


Rein realistisch gesehen wird das nix mehr. Demenz in Kombination mit Herzproblemen und ansonsten kerngesund. 
Se reißt sich die Strippen raus uf de Intensiv und rennt im Krankenhaus rum, beschimpft die Schwestern etc weil se das was vor 3 Minuten war schon wieder vergessen hat. 

Da sie vor 10 Jahren mit damals 76 noch vom 10 Meter Turm gesprungen ist kann man das Alles kaum glauben. 
Wenn meine Frau den ganzen Tag da war, um sie zu besuchen sagt se zu Ihr am abend: Wer sind Sie denn?






Naja und jetzt mit Infarkt und Herzschrittmacher, wo sie ständig gegen die Ärzte arbeitet kann es sein, daß es einfach peng macht und se weg ist.

220/50 bei nem 35 er Puls und so Scherze - und sie boykotiert jede Aktiviatät, reisst sich die Pflaster von den op Stellen und ...und...

Da könnt mer im runde Zimmer ins eck mache......

Man ist machtlos, hoffe, daß ich oder meine Frau nie an Demenz erkranken, ich glaub ich würd vom Turm springe ....bei dem Wissen was man sich hier so langsam und ungewollt immer mehr aneignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und ich had gedacht Ihr ward in de Palz zum Bike


Aba sischa   Ich tippe auf schwächeanfall


----------



## Maggo (9. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Rein realistisch gesehen wird das nix mehr. Demenz in Kombination mit Herzproblemen und ansonsten kerngesund.
> Se reißt sich die Strippen raus uf de Intensiv und rennt im Krankenhaus rum, beschimpft die Schwestern etc weil se das was vor 3 Minuten war schon wieder vergessen hat.
> 
> Da sie vor 10 Jahren mit damals 76 noch vom 10 Meter Turm gesprungen ist kann man das Alles kaum glauben.
> ...



shice. meiner oma gehts genauso bzw. wirds noch genauso gehen. da sie aber die mutter meines vaters ist, der nicht mehr unter uns weilt ist meine mutter absolut machtlos,m da es keine patientenverfügung gibt und nicht geben wird. das iss echt zum durchdrehen und macht dich mental halt so richtig fertig. eigentlich soll man sowas nicht sagen, aber in dem fall wirds besser sein wenns rum iss.  man braucht dann wieder zeit für sich um das erlebte aufzuarbeiten undnen anständigen schnitt zu machen. die zeit zwischen zum leben zu krank und zum sterben zu gesund sind die schlimmsten. ging zumindest mir seinerzeit so.

richte deiner frau mal unbekannterweise nen lieben gruß aus, mehr kann man meißt nicht tun. wenns vorbei iss solltest du für sie da sein und evtl eigene bedürfnisse zurückschrauben. aber was erzähl ich jungspund hier eigentlich, soviel feingefühl und lebenserfahrung wirst du soundso haben.


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2007)

@fUEL : seid tapfer und stark. zusammen werdet ihr diese schwere zeit schon durchstehen.
bekomme hier auf a***** von meinem kollegen auch so einen fall mit und meine tante ist relativ jung (<60) an alzheimer gestorben. das sind dinge, die die welt nicht braucht. einfach nur schlimm, wenn man so einen verfall eines menschen miterleben muß ...
aber man kann es sich leider nicht aussuchen. der einzige trost ist eben, dass man zumindest glaubt, dass die betroffenen davon nicht mehr viel mitbekommen.
ich wünsche euch die nötige kraft für die zukunft !

und jetzt komm du erst mal wieder auf die füße ! warum hast du zum nudel holen auch keine protektoren getragen, du dussel


----------



## fUEL (9. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @fUEL : seid tapfer und stark. zusammen werdet ihr diese schwere zeit schon durchstehen.
> bekomme hier auf a***** von meinem kollegen auch so einen fall mit und meine tante ist relativ jung (<60) an alzheimer gestorben. das sind dinge, die die welt nicht braucht. einfach nur schlimm, wenn man so einen verfall eines menschen miterleben muß ...
> aber man kann es sich leider nicht aussuchen. der einzige trost ist eben, dass man zumindest glaubt, dass die betroffenen davon nicht mehr viel mitbekommen.
> ich wünsche euch die nötige kraft für die zukunft !
> ...


 
Das schlimme ist der umgeknickte Knöchel, die ledierte Kniescheibe ist recht problemfrei, sieht nur sch..... e aus. Hab seit Sonntag ne ganze Tube Voltaren Schmerzgel verbraucht und 3 Verbände bislang aufgewendet. 
Wegen der bauseitig unzureichenden Treppenanlage habe ich das Gewerbeaufsichtsamt informiert und um Verbesserung gebeten, damit nicht beim nächsten Mal ein alter gebrechlicher Mensch an meiner statt dort stürzt, denn da ist dann wahrscheinlich alles gebrochen, weil so Leutchen mit Osteoporose und ähnlichem haben da einfach nichts mehr gegenzusetzen beim Sturz.


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist der umgeknickte Knöchel, die ledierte Kniescheibe ist recht problemfrei, sieht nur sch..... e aus. Hab seit Sonntag ne ganze Tube Voltaren Schmerzgel verbraucht und 3 Verbände bislang aufgewendet.
> Wegen der bauseitig unzureichenden Treppenanlage habe ich das Gewerbeaufsichtsamt informiert und um Verbesserung gebeten, damit nicht beim nächsten Mal ein alter gebrechlicher Mensch an meiner statt dort stürzt, denn da ist dann wahrscheinlich alles gebrochen, weil so Leutchen mit Osteoporose und ähnlichem haben da einfach nichts mehr gegenzusetzen beim Sturz.



Ist doch so schlimm, sh*t.


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2007)

Ich sag nur Klickies


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Klickies



schlimm verletzt? oder noch im grünen Bereich


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> schlimm verletzt? oder noch im grünen Bereich



Ich bin nicht gestürzt, sondern damit gefahren.  

Stürzen werde ich wahrscheinlich nur vor Publikum.  Wehe Ihr lacht dann.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Mai 2007)

quatsch, wir machen nur Fotos für die Nachwelt


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> quatsch, wir machen nur Fotos für die Nachwelt



Dafür liebe ich Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (9. Mai 2007)

Shit, wenn die Caro jetzt auch noch mit optimaler Kraftübertragung unterwegs ist, da sehen wir ja bergauf nur noch ihre Staubwolke. Oder am Samstag vielleicht eher die Matschfontäne...


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Shit, wenn die Caro jetzt auch noch mit optimaler Kraftübertragung unterwegs ist, da sehen wir ja bergauf nur noch ihre Staubwolke. Oder am Samstag vielleicht eher die Matschfontäne...



Schaun mer mal würds Franzerl sagen

Hat morgen Vormittag keiner Zeit? Ich brauch unterwegs bestimmt jemanden der mich am Boden liegend von meinem Fahrrad befreit.


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Mai 2007)

N'abend zusamme,
ich wünschd ich käm überhaupt mal zum Biken .
Leider kei Zeit mehr, muß noch was a***** wg. Meeting morgen.
Vorab gute Nacht.


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> N'abend zusamme,
> ich wünschd ich käm überhaupt mal zum Biken .
> Leider kei Zeit mehr, muß noch was a***** wg. Meeting morgen.
> Vorab gute Nacht.



Gudes Nächtle


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kater : hab mich soeben für den schinderhannes halbmarathon gemeldet. denn er wußte nicht, was er tat ....


  Super Sache! Wird bestimmt lustig und du nekommst endlich mal wieder etwas Rennluft zu schnuppern!

War heute übrigens ein schöner, aber nasser Biketreff. Etwa 20 Wahnsinnige haben sich auch vom Dauerregn nicht abhalten lassen und so sind wir in vier Gruppen durch den Taunus geeiert. Fährt sich gleiche wieder ganz anders so nass und man muß wieder ´ne völlig andere Linie fahren. Aber irgendwei hatt´ ich´s schon fast vertmißt!


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Super Sache! Wird bestimmt lustig und du nekommst endlich mal wieder etwas Rennluft zu schnuppern!
> 
> War heute übrigens ein schöner, aber nasser Biketreff. Etwa 20 Wahnsinnige haben sich auch vom Dauerregn nicht abhalten lassen und so sind wir in vier Gruppen durch den Taunus geeiert. Fährt sich gleiche wieder ganz anders so nass und man muß wieder ´ne völlig andere Linie fahren. Aber irgendwei hatt´ ich´s schon fast vertmißt!



ich werde versuchen, in deinem windschatten zu bleiben ...  

respekt, ihr bekloppten   
mich hat ja erst mal der gartenbauer um ne satte stunde versetzt   . da war der abend eh fast gelaufen ...


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2007)

hallöle, was geht ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich werde versuchen, in deinem windschatten zu bleiben ...


So lange du dich nicht an meiner Sattelstütze festhälst.


----------



## caroka (10. Mai 2007)

Moin Fux und Kater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Fux und Kater


Jaja, das Tierreich erwacht vor dem Menschen!  

Moin Caro!


----------



## caroka (10. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jaja, das Tierreich erwacht vor dem Menschen!
> 
> Moin Caro!



So ist es.


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jaja, das Tierreich erwacht vor dem Menschen!
> 
> Moin Caro!


----------



## caroka (10. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



Macht Euch nur lustig über uns Menschen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2007)

Moin (nach Mahlzeit ist mir gerade nicht), ich bin froh gestern noch so einigermassen direkt nach Hause gekommen zu sein. Das Problem war nicht der Regen, eher die ersten Anzeichen einer Magen-/Darmgrippe.

Die Nacht habe ich dann in erster Linie auf der Toilette verbracht. Fühle mich immer noch ziemlich matschig...

... hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Mai 2007)

Morsche,
dann seh mal zu das Du wieder auf die Beine kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Mai 2007)

Ein Crash direkt vor der Haupttribüne erheitert traditionell das Auditorium. Du wirst dich an den Applaus schnell gewöhnen.


----------



## fUEL (10. Mai 2007)

Fahr mit meinem Schwager Peter heut ne kurze knackige Trailrunde mit Start 15 Uhr Saalburg. 

Wer will vllt mitfahren? 

Gruß Frank


----------



## caroka (10. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ein Crash direkt vor der Haupttribüne erheitert traditionell das Auditorium. Du wirst dich an den Applaus schnell gewöhnen.


Da bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## caroka (10. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Fahr mit meinem Schwager Peter heut ne kurze knackige Trailrunde mit Start 15 Uhr Saalburg.
> 
> Wer will vllt mitfahren?
> 
> Gruß Frank



1500 ist zu knapp. Ich war aber auch schon unterwegs.


----------



## Tech3 (10. Mai 2007)

So hab auch mein Ergebniss für Arbeitsplanung: 84% 
Hab also ne gute 2 in der Theorie 

So jetzt ruf ich mal bei Transalp an mal sehn was mein Bike macht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mit was bist du unterwegs?



Dainese x3


----------



## Tech3 (10. Mai 2007)

*heul* KW21


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> *heul* KW21



da können wir uns wohl so ziemlich die Hand reichen - wenns reicht


----------



## caroka (10. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So hab auch mein Ergebniss für Arbeitsplanung: 84%
> Hab also ne gute 2 in der Theorie
> .........



 Spitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Mai 2007)

huhu


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Mai 2007)

Ist sie nicht schön, meine Neue?  





Treffen der Generationen! Corsa 07 und Marathon SL 03



*Braucht jemand eine 06er Reba Team 100 mm in silbern mit Poploc-Hebel? Ist ab nächster Woche runderneuert verfügbar!*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ist sie nicht schön, meine Neue?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> *Braucht jemand eine 06er Reba Team 100 mm in silbern mit Poploc-Hebel? Ist ab nächster Woche runderneuert verfügbar!*



hübsch die neue, wegen der "alten" meld ich mich mal per PN


----------



## Tech3 (10. Mai 2007)

@kater:
Schee
Hast den selben Bürostuhl wie ich 
Warum haste die Reba rausgeschmissen?

@ Caro:

Danke


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ist sie nicht schön, meine Neue?



schön sieht sie aus - nur etwas wenig federweg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2007)

ihr habt PNs


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2007)

Mal ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit, hat noch jemand ein abgefahrenes mittleres Kettenblätt für ne aktuelle XT Kurbel das er nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit, hat noch jemand ein abgefahrenes mittleres Kettenblätt für ne aktuelle XT Kurbel das er nicht mehr braucht?


Abgefahr'n ? Hier wortwörtlich, das linke (und rechte) hab ich noch (allerdings von ner LX)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2007)

schöne gabel, kater  
sieht so aus, als hätte sie etwas weniger federweg wie die alte ...

jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende schneeweisse rahmen dazu


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2007)

Danke Carsten, LX hab ich selbst, deshalb ja die Frage nach XT. hkn und ich haben da so ne Idee


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hast den selben Bürostuhl wie ich
> Warum haste die Reba rausgeschmissen?


1.- IKEA!
2.- Emotion! Hatte jetzt , während meine Reba zur Wartung weilt(e) meine alte Marathon SL wieder drin, die leider eine undichte Doppio-Air-Kartusche hat. Hab festgestellt, daß mir die vom Federverhalten her besser gefiel und sieht sieht einfach besser aus. Italienisches Design und amerikanische Zweckform eben. Da ich die Corsa noch zu einem sehr guten Preis bekommen habe, hab ich nicht lange überlegt. Ist noch dazu ein weißes Sondermodell.  Normal ist die in komisch-gold.  

@hkn, fux: Nominell 80 mm. Dafür ist der 03er Epic-Rahmen ja gebaut und normalerweise bietet Marzocchi effektiv immer etwas mehr, als angegeben. Die Marathon SL war mit 85 angegeben und hat effektiv 97 mm geboten. Bin auf den ersten Fahrtest gespann!


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Mai 2007)

CR dein briefkasten ist voll...mach mal leer


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @hkn, fux: Nominell 80 mm. Dafür ist der 03er Epic-Rahmen ja gebaut und normalerweise bietet Marzocchi effektiv immer etwas mehr, als angegeben. Die Marathon SL war mit 85 angegeben und hat effektiv 97 mm geboten. Bin auf den ersten Fahrtest gespann!



 den drück ich mal das es dir gefällt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2007)

Briefkasten geleer...immer diese Speichereinschränkungen hier 

kater: wünsch dir auch das du Spass am neuen Spielzeug hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (10. Mai 2007)

so jungs, ich habe heute eine Speiche durchgebracht  ist einfach so gerissen und einen fetten Achter dazu, meine Sattelstange rutscht auch noch ständig durch :kotz:


----------



## arkonis (10. Mai 2007)

ist corsa der nachfolger vom Bomber?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit, hat noch jemand ein abgefahrenes mittleres Kettenblätt für ne aktuelle XT Kurbel das er nicht mehr braucht?



Nur ein "Angefahrenes", kein ganz "Abgefahrenes" von ner LX.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2007)

was machst du denn für Sachen?

@ Gerd, Uwe und alle andern: jemand ein mittleres XT Blatt das er ein paar Tage nicht braucht? Brauche das für einen Versuch, ich kanns auch wieder (unverändert) zurückgeben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2007)

Mit "Angefahren" meine ich ca. 800km gelaufen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2007)

Ich wiederhols gerne nochmal 
Ich brauche für einen Versuch ein mittleres Kettenblatt einer aktuellen *XT* Kurbel. Ich mach da nix dran kaputt und fahr ich auch nicht damit, ich will nur was testen. Wird unverändert zurückgegeben...
Oder jemanden der mir zu 100% versichern kann das die *mittleren* LX und XT Blätter sich *nicht* unterscheiden. Danke


----------



## caroka (10. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich wiederhols gerne nochmal
> Ich brauche für einen Versuch ein mittleres Kettenblatt einer aktuellen *XT* Kurbel. Ich mach da nix dran kaputt und fahr ich auch nicht damit, ich will nur was testen. Wird unverändert zurückgegeben...
> Oder jemanden der mir zu 100% versichern kann das die *mittleren* LX und XT Blätter sich *nicht* unterscheiden. Danke



Ich hatte noch nie eines, sonst hätte ich schon hier gerufen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2007)

Ich denk der Uwe wird sowas haben...
Ich sag dann mal gute Nacht und bis morgen


----------



## fUEL (10. Mai 2007)

Moin moin
War heut ne geile Abschiedstour vom Taunus für ne Woche ..........geh nun mit Renner und Racefully in die Berge der Maremma und bring aus Bolgheri den netten Roten mit, den ich immer nur aufmache, wenn es besonders schee is.       

De steile Trail vom Sängerclubweg   war heute megageil zu heizen.....wussd gar ned daess der so schnell fahre geht.........   

Metzgerpfad - geild Spurrille zum nüberhübbe......... sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

Es war einfach e geil Dour heut.........





@ Kater- super gabbel- besorgs er mal ordentlich. 

Isch derf mich mal verabschiede fier die Nächst Woch. 

Komm zurück am 20 te. Wünsch de Gardaseecrew alles gute und happy trails.
Cu in Taunus


----------



## Maggo (11. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ist sie nicht schön, meine Neue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!

tres chic monsieur. schade dass du sie nicht schon vor ein paar wenigen monaten da war, die reba hätte mich zu dem zeitpunkt interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @kater:
> Schee
> Hast den selben Bürostuhl wie ich
> Warum haste die Reba rausgeschmissen?
> ...



vorallem sieht man, dass er mindestens eine katze beherrbergt.


----------



## Maggo (11. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Allgemeinheit, hat noch jemand ein abgefahrenes mittleres Kettenblätt für ne aktuelle XT Kurbel das er nicht mehr braucht?



ich glaub ich hab meins noch. kannste haebn wenn ichs find.


----------



## Maggo (11. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich wiederhols gerne nochmal
> Ich brauche für einen Versuch ein mittleres Kettenblatt einer aktuellen *XT* Kurbel. Ich mach da nix dran kaputt und fahr ich auch nicht damit, ich will nur was testen. Wird unverändert zurückgegeben...
> Oder jemanden der mir zu 100% versichern kann das die *mittleren* LX und XT Blätter sich *nicht* unterscheiden. Danke



tun sie aber. schick mir samstag nochmal ne pn oder ruf einfach durch.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Mai 2007)

GN8 ihr plauscher


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2007)

moin ihr plauscher !

schönen urlaub, fUEL   (wie oft im jahr muß man eigentlich noch diesen satz posten    , na ja, er wirds vielleicht auch verdient haben   )


----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> .................
> 
> Isch derf mich mal verabschiede fier die Nächst Woch.
> 
> ...



Schönen Urlaub fUEL.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Gerd, Uwe und alle andern: jemand ein mittleres XT Blatt das er ein paar Tage nicht braucht? Brauche das für einen Versuch, ich kanns auch wieder (unverändert) zurückgeben.




Morgen,
ich hab eins, brings am Sa. mit


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Mai 2007)

Schönen Urlaub fUEL.


----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2007)

Gerd, was isn los, wieder online. 

Edit: Ach ne, Dein erster Arbeitstag. Ist wahrscheinlicher.....ich sag nur Telekom. Ich finde es aber gut, dass die streiken. Die sollen Ihren Chefs mal Feuer unterm Ar*** machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gerd, was isn los, wieder online.
> 
> Edit: Ach ne, Dein erster Arbeitstag. Ist wahrscheinlicher.....ich sag nur Telekom. Ich finde es aber gut, dass die streiken. Die sollen Ihren Chefs mal Feuer unterm Ar*** machen.



Ja...  

bzgl. Telekom: Sollen die nur streiken. Die Telekom ist verglichen mit ihren Mitbewerbern zu teuer. Wenn sie so teuer bleibt, werden immer mehr Kunden abwandern. Durch den Streik sowieso...


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Arachne ist momentan nicht online, werde es ausrichten.



Wann?


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

Habe mir in der Pfalz mein (neues) Hinterrad wieder demoliert...    Zuerst dachte ich "nur" einen Achter zu haben. Die Felge ist jedoch an mehreren Stellen geweitet! 

Nun hab` ich die Faxen dick und werde mir wohl Folgendes als guten Kompromiss zwischen StabilitÃ¤t und "paÃt zu meinem Rad" bestellen: Hope Pro II, DT Swiss 5.1, DT Comp, 32 Speichen.  (400-500 â¬  )Was sagt ihr dazu?

Ãbrigens kann ich die PannenflÃ¼ssigkeit von Schwalbe (Doc Blue) nicht empfehlen! Ist die Luft drauÃen, pappt der Reifen aneinander.  Total lÃ¤stig! Mit der PannenflÃ¼ssigkeit von DT passiert das nicht.  Hutchinson hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wann?



Morgen kurz vor elf.


----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2007)

Arachne,
stimmt Dein Profil noch?


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Arachne,
> stimmt Dein Profil noch?



Ne, ja, wieder, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (11. Mai 2007)

huhu ihr plauscher und plauscherinnen


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> huhu ihr plauscher und plauscherinnen



Guude Plauscher,

was machts Torque?


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude Plauscher,
> 
> was machts Torque?



gude gerd, och dem geht glaub ich ganz gut..viel ruhe die woche *lach* - da ich ja schönwetterbiker bin, weiß ich noch nicht ob ich morgen bei euch mitfahre


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude gerd, och dem geht glaub ich ganz gut..viel ruhe die woche *lach* - da ich ja schönwetterbiker bin, weiß ich noch nicht ob ich morgen bei euch mitfahre



Morgen ist schönes Wetter.  (zumindest wird es trocken sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!

@Uwe: ich wusste doch das ich auf dich zählen kann 

@Gerd: schön dich wieder hier zu haben  ich finde das das LR verhältnismäßig *viel zu teuer* ist. Dafür bekommt man zwei mal meinen kompletten Satz  der ja anscheinend gar nicht so unstabil ist - nicht mal ne kleine 8 oder nen Höhenschlag nach 3100km/62000hm Taunus. Und ich denke mein relativ geringes Gewicht ist durch meinen Fahrstil durchaus aufgewogen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Übrigens kann ich die Pannenflüssigkeit von Schwalbe (Doc Blue) nicht empfehlen! Ist die Luft draußen, pappt der Reifen aneinander.  Total lästig! Mit der Pannenflüssigkeit von DT passiert das nicht.  Hutchinson hatte ich noch nicht.



Wenn Ihr keine absoluten Leichtbaufreaks seid, dann nehmt das hier:

http://www.fahrrad-richter.de/product_info.php?products_id=2965

(in Orange = passend für MTB).

Habe ich an all unseren Fahrrädern montiert und damit die Anzahl der Platten fast gegen Null gebracht.

P.S:
1. Funktioniert natürlich nur bei der Verwendung von Mänteln mit Schläuchen
2. ... und bei der Montage von Schläuchen/Mänteln immer 'ne Extraportion Talkum rein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)

Torque gibts wohl nicht vor Juni. Ich glaub ich werd vorsichtshalber mal nach Hofheim zum Fahrrad Freund gehen und nach dem Ghost ert7500 fragen...


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> @Gerd: schÃ¶n dich wieder hier zu haben  ich finde das das LR verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig *viel zu teuer* ist. DafÃ¼r bekommt man zwei mal meinen kompletten Satz  der ja anscheinend gar nicht so unstabil ist - nicht mal ne kleine 8 oder nen HÃ¶henschlag nach 3100km/62000hm Taunus. Und ich denke mein relativ geringes Gewicht ist durch meinen Fahrstil durchaus aufgewogen





400-500 â¬ kostet der Satz. Was wiegen denn Deine LRs? Erfahrungen anderer sind mir sehr wichtig, kann nicht alles selbst ausprobieren.  Wenn ich allerdings auf Material zurÃ¼ckgreifen kann, mit welchem schon oft gute Erfahrungen gemacht wurden, ist mir das lieber als Material welches zwar vielleicht bisher noch gar nicht ausfiel, aber nur einer (oder wenige) hat (haben).

Ãbrigens glaube ich nicht, dass Dein Fahrstil mein Gewicht ausgleicht. Wenn ich dann sogar grÃ¶bere Fahrfehler mache, ist mein Fahrstil sogar noch materialmordender als Deiner!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)

Grob geschätzt hast du alleine soviel wie ich mit Rucksack 
Was mein LRS wiegt weiß ich nicht. Mein HR ist mit Reifen (Albert + normalen Schlauch) und Disk und Kassette schwerer als 2kg  mehr sagt unsere Küchenwaage dazu nicht. Das alles zu demontieren is bissi viel aufwand.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe willst du ne DT EX5.1 Felge da drin? Die ist doch allein schon so breit das sie fast nicht durch den Hinterbau geht  mal abgesehen davon das die an Enduros verbaut wird.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)

Hier, DT 340 mit EX5.1 für 300 der Satz

Das ist der der bei mir drin ist. Müsste zumindest, nur das bei meiner Felge ne 2 satt der 1 steht und ich andere Speichen habe.

oder hier mit DT Onyx und der EX 5.1 wenns die sein soll für 230 der Satz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Torque gibts wohl nicht vor Juni. Ich glaub ich werd vorsichtshalber mal nach Hofheim zum Fahrrad Freund gehen und nach dem Ghost ert7500 fragen...


Hab gestern wg. Nerve ESX7 gefragt: aktuell ausverkauft; nächste Ladung wird für Ende Juli (07/2007) erwartet...  

Warum ich mich auf der A***** jetzt schon einlogge; wobei ich nicht weiss, ob ich schmunzeln oder weinen soll:: 
1.) Morgen wäre ich gerne mitgefahren  
2.) Morgen hat Mountainstoo von 10:00 bis 18:00 Bikevorführungen von Speiseeis, Drek, Roggi-Mountain und noch ne Marke, d.h. viele Bike's zum anschauen/Ausprobieren 
3.) Für Morgen hat Chef um 14:00 Termin angesetzt, da wischtig     

Dies leider vorab...


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Grob geschätzt hast du alleine soviel wie ich mit Rucksack
> Was mein LRS wiegt weiß ich nicht. Mein HR ist mit Reifen (Albert + normalen Schlauch) und Disk und Kassette schwerer als 2kg  mehr sagt unsere Küchenwaage dazu nicht. Das alles zu demontieren is bissi viel aufwand.
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe willst du ne DT EX5.1 Felge da drin? Die ist doch allein schon so breit das sie fast nicht durch den Hinterbau geht  mal abgesehen davon das die an Enduros verbaut wird.



2kg sind glaube ich nicht viel. Meine Wunschkombi wiegt ohne Scheibe, Kassette und Reifen `nen Kilo.

Die 5.1 ist ein Kompromiss. Aber ich habe empfohlen bekommen, bei meinem Systemgewicht (ca. 110kg) nichts kleineres zu nehmen. Und irgendwie sehe ich das schon ein. Trotzdem soll sie noch sehr leicht sein.

Vergiß auch nicht, dass ich viel mehr Kilometer brauche, um einigermaßen fit zu sein...  Als mein HR neu eingespeicht wurde, war es auch notwendig die Lager meiner DT Hügi 240 zu tauschen. Die waren noch kein Jahr alt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)

dann hab ich ja recht gut geschätzt, das du etwa 10-15kg mehr als ich auf die Waage bringst.
Das die DT Naben nix taugen wusste ich nicht...


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Mai 2007)

gerd ich könnte ja die deemax bei dir mal wieder ins gespräch bringen  die halten bestimmt ne menge aus.

ok, kosten eiwenig, sind gelb und schwer...aber sehr cool


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> dann hab ich ja recht gut geschätzt, das du etwa 10-15kg mehr als ich auf die Waage bringst.
> Das die DT Naben nix taugen wusste ich nicht...



Das die nichts taugen, hab` ich nicht gesagt.


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gerd ich könnte ja die deemax bei dir mal wieder ins gespräch bringen  die halten bestimmt ne menge aus.
> 
> ok, kosten eiwenig, sind gelb und schwer...aber sehr cool



Habe eben die Hope Pro II in rot angeboten bekommen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2007)

Wichtige organisatorische Frage zur morgigen Tour:

Wie lange dauert die Runde? Wann sind wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt? Gibt es auf der Strecke Arena-Übertragungen? Wer stellt mir ein Radio zur Verfügung?


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wichtige organisatorische Frage zur morgigen Tour:
> 
> Wie lange dauert die Runde? Wann sind wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt? Gibt es auf der Strecke Arena-Übertragungen? Wer stellt mir ein Radio zur Verfügung?



Kann Dir nur Hinweise auf Deine ersten beiden Fragen geben: ca. 4h, wohl nicht vor vier.


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

Das wäre es:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Naben                     Hope Pro II disc front black 100mm QR Hope Pro II disc 6-bolt rear black 135mm
Felgen DT Swiss EX 5.1 Disc                DT Swiss EX 5.1 Disc
Speichenanzahl                                             32                                  32
Speichen                             DT Comp black 2.0/1.8 mm            DT Comp black 2.0/1.8 mm
Nippel                               DT ProLock Messing black            DT ProLock Messing black
Speichenkreuzungen                                          3                                   3
Felgendurchmesser (ERD)                                 540.0                               540.0
Teilkreisdurchmesser                   55.5              53.5              55.5              53.5
Distanz Nabenmitte-Flansch             20.00             34.00             32.00             20.00
Speichenlochdurchmesser                                  2.60                                2.60
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                    Gewicht Preis / Aufpreis            Gewicht Preis / Aufpreis 
Nippellänge                                                12                                  12
Speichenlänge                         260.1             261.8             261.3             260.4
Nabe                                    185            165.00               297            255.00
Felge                                 505.0             16.00             505.0             16.00
Speichen                              188.5              5.00             188.4              5.00
Nippel                                 32.0              5.00              32.0              5.00
Rad Gewicht / Preis                  910.57            191.00           1022.48            281.00
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gesamt Gewicht / Preis                                                  1933.05            472.00

Von einem Händler/Mechaniker bekomme ich es allerdings nicht mehr bis nächste Woche eingespeicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche steht das "QR" für ein Steckachssystem  oder nicht?
Enduro LRS im CC-Racebike


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche steht das "QR" für ein Steckachssystem  oder nicht?
> Enduro LRS im CC-Racebike



außer QR gibt es auch noch t.a. Habe mal ins Blaue geraten. Weiß einer, welche die richtigen sind?

So hatte ich bis zur Pfalz auch noch gedacht... Die 5.1 wird aber durchaus auch in CC-Bikes gefahren. Für mich wohl der beste Kompromiss. Kann mir nicht alle paar Wochen `nen neuen LRS leisten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2007)

QR sollte das Quick Release System für 20mm-Steckachse sein. Die Hope-Nabe habe ich zusammen mit der Marzocchi All Mountain 2 am Helius FR.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Mai 2007)

Ich träum ja auch von der 5.1. Die noch mit ner 440 Nabe, oder halt gleich nen Satz Fr 2350. Ja, ja Maggo, ....sag besser nix 

Wobei leicht ist das dann sicherlich nicht mehr. Der Satz wiegt dann über 2Kg. Das wär dann aber was amtliches.


----------



## Tech3 (11. Mai 2007)

Also bei ActionSports kostet ein LRS mit Hope Pro II / 5.1d /   	
Sapim Race / Messingnippeln 371.71â¬. mit Alu-Nippeln 10â¬ mehr

Klingt gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von einem Händler/Mechaniker bekomme ich es allerdings nicht mehr bis nächste Woche eingespeicht.



Hast Du bei meinen Bike-Mech nachgefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2007)

Also ich glaube, dass t.a. für "throughaxle", also in diesem Falle hier für die Version mit durchgehender Achse für Schnellspanner, steht:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HU510B00-Hope+Pro+2+Disc+Hubs.aspx

Siehe Item Description


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich träum ja auch von der 5.1. Die noch mit ner 440 Nabe, oder halt gleich nen Satz Fr 2350. Ja, ja Maggo, ....sag besser nix
> 
> Wobei leicht ist das dann sicherlich nicht mehr. Der Satz wiegt dann über 2Kg. Das wär dann aber was amtliches.



das zerreisst deinen Hinterbau schon beim Einbau...


----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wichtige organisatorische Frage zur morgigen Tour:
> 
> Wie lange dauert die Runde? Wann sind wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt? Gibt es auf der Strecke Arena-Übertragungen? Wer stellt mir ein Radio zur Verfügung?





Wann fängt das Spiel an?


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wann fängt das Spiel an?



oh, du ahnungslose ... wie jeden samstag eben  

ich denke, du kickst selber ... da sollte man sowas doch wirklich wissen ...

ok, ich sags ja schon : 15.30 uhr mez


----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oh, du ahnungslose ... wie jeden samstag eben


Habe ich mich gerade ins Abseits gestellt? 

Wir haben immer um 17:00 Uhr begonnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2007)

Ich erkläre mich hiermit mit Caroka solidarisch:

Ich selbst habe sogar keinen blassen Schimmer wann und auf welchem Programm Fussball übertragen wird


----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich erkläre mich hiermit mit Caroka solidarisch:
> 
> Ich selbst habe sogar keinen blassen Schimmer wann und auf welchem Programm Fussball übertragen wird



Welche Größe mir in so schwerer Stunde zur Seite zu stehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2007)

Madam, es ist mir eine Ehre


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)

Fussball ist doch das wo 20 Leute nen Rasen kaputt laufen nur um nen Ball 2 anderen Leuten zuzuspielen...oder?!
 kA wo, wann und warum die das machen...


----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Madam, es ist mir eine Ehre


*schüchternzwinkerzwinker*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Fussball ist doch das wo 20 Leute nen Rasen kaputt laufen nur um nen Ball 2 anderen Leuten zuzuspielen...oder?!
> kA wo, wann und warum die das machen...



Komm in unsere Mitte. 
Abber schee is trotzdem.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2007)

Mein junger Freund, an dieser Stelle möchte ich widersprechen. [oberlehrermodus]Die "Rasenkaputtmacher" - wie du sie treffend beschriebst - nennen sich Galaxy und spielen sich ein eiförmiges Spielgerät zu.[/oberlehrermodus]

Natürlich wollen wir über Caro's Frage nach der Uhrzeit des Spielbeginns hinwegsehen. Bei der Vielzahl der Übertragungen der verschiedenen Wettbewerbe, und auch der unterschiedlichen Anstoßzeiten der BuLi-Spieltage, kann einem der Überblick mitunter abhanden kommen. Für's Protokoll sei der Form halber erwähnt, an Samstagen geht es um 15.30 h, an Sonntagen um 17.00 h.

Kundige Beobachter wissen zudem, dass an den letzten beiden Spieltagen einer Saison alle Spiele (um Wettbewerbsverzerrungen zu vermeiden) am Samstag um 15.30 h beginnen.

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Mai 2007)

@cr: Also dein Laufradsatz fÃ¼r den Gerd wÃ¤re wohl der Supergau. Bei dir scheint er ja zu halten, aber ich hatte die Sund-Felgen ziemlich schnell krumm und zur hinterradnabe hab ich ja letztens genug gesagt. Wenn man dann noch GerdÂ´s Materialbeanspruchung nimmt, dann klappt der LRS bei ihm wahrscheinlich schon beim Einbau zusammen!
WÃ¼rde auch DT 340 Naben mit der 5.1er Felge empfehlen. Dazu entweder DT Comp oder Sapim Race-Speichen. Das sollte vom Gewicht noch unter 2 kg bleiben und ausreichend stabil sein. Kostet so bei Action Sports 321 â¬.


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

Klar,  heute Morgen hat der Wind mir so sehr orkanartig entgegen geblasen, dass mir fast der Helm vom Kopf, der Lenker aus der Hand gerissen wurde, ich so lange wie von meiner alten Behausung brauchte, ich auf gerader Strecke bis in den vorletzten Gang schalten mußte und jetzt hat er abgeflaut!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2007)

... und was ist mit Deinem Laufradsatz ...


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig.



noch nicht ganz :

gewöhnlich beginnt ein fußballspiel mit 11 spielern auf jeder seite. macht zusammen 2 x 11 = 22 spieler auf dem rasen. dazu kommt noch ein schiri und 2 linienrichter. gesamtbelastung des rasens also 25 personen, wenn nicht noch ein/e flitzer/In übers spielfeld rennt  

cr hat wohl nie ein spiel von anfang an gesehen. im verlauf eines spiels kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass plötzlich nur 20 leute einem ball hinterherjagen  
von daher sei dem jungspund noch mal verziehen 

edit: meintest du mit den 2 leuten zuspielen die torhüter ? so versuchen die 20 anderen denen aber nicht den ball zuzuspielen sondern gemeinerweise so zu spielen, dass die armen nicht an den ball kommen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ]Die "Rasenkaputtmacher" - wie du sie treffend beschriebst - nennen sich Galaxy und spielen sich ein eiförmiges Spielgerät zu.



Ach American Football und wieviel spielen da eigentlich mit...

*duckundwech*


----------



## Google (11. Mai 2007)

ACHT GEBEN ZUR MORGIGEN TOUR!!​
Gerade habe ich die Kampfansage von Bruder Björn per PN erhalten   



			
				Bruder Jörn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin echt auf die morgige Runde gespannt, schade nur, dass außer uns beiden und Rocky keiner unserer Truppe dabei ist. Wir werden dann für die Jungs eben die Kastanien aus dem Feuer holen. _An der Kuchentheke macht uns keiner was vor_.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)

Ich wollte ihm nicht meinen lrs empfehlem  ich wollte ihm die Preisdimension zeigen. 
Die 340 mit der 5.1 bei Actionsports hatte ich ihm ja schon empfohlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @cr: Also dein Laufradsatz fÃ¼r den Gerd wÃ¤re wohl der Supergau. Bei dir scheint er ja zu halten, aber ich hatte die Sund-Felgen ziemlich schnell krumm und zur hinterradnabe hab ich ja letztens genug gesagt. Wenn man dann noch GerdÂ´s Materialbeanspruchung nimmt, dann klappt der LRS bei ihm wahrscheinlich schon beim Einbau zusammen!
> WÃ¼rde auch DT 340 Naben mit der 5.1er Felge empfehlen. Dazu entweder DT Comp oder Sapim Race-Speichen. Das sollte vom Gewicht noch unter 2 kg bleiben und ausreichend stabil sein. Kostet so bei Action Sports 321 â¬.



bei den DT-Naben fÃ¤nde ich verlockend, dass man die mit Centerlock bekommt und auch Wartungssets direkt erhÃ¤ltlich sind! 

Die von Whizz-Wheels sollen ja super eingespeicht sein. Trotzdem hÃ¤tte ich am liebsten einen "greifbaren" lokalen HÃ¤ndler (Einspeicher)!


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und was ist mit Deinem Laufradsatz ...



Der Frühling macht ab Mittwoch für einige Tage zu und schafft es nicht mehr vorher. Habe selbst bei meinem Radhändler angerufen. Der sagte, dass wegen der vielen A***** seine Mechaniker selbst am Ruhetag und am Sonntag  kämen und er das nicht mehr dazwischen schieben könnte. Außerdem lehnt er Hope grundsätzlich ab.

Ich nehme für den Gardasee nun meinen zwei Jahre alten LRS mit Mavic 819 und XT sechs-Loch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2007)

... würdest Du denn die Teile alle noch zusammenkriegen?...


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... würdest Du denn die Teile alle noch zusammenkriegen?...



Wahrscheinlich ja, vielen Dank für das Angebot!  Da ich jedoch schon wieder zwischen Hope und DT Nabe schwanke und erstmal eine Alternative habe, werde ich für den Gardasee meine Mavic-Felge nehmen und mir erst danach meinen Traum-LRS bauen (lassen).


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ACHT GEBEN ZUR MORGIGEN TOUR!!​
> Gerade habe ich die Kampfansage von Bruder Björn per PN erhalten



qed qed!!!    (ar durch äre ersetzt!)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ja, vielen Dank für das Angebot!  Da ich jedoch schon wieder zwischen Hope und DT Nabe schwanke und erstmal eine Alternative habe, werde ich für den Gardasee meine Mavic-Felge nehmen und mir erst danach meinen Traum-LRS bauen *(lassen)*.



Tja ich liebäugele schon lange Zeit mit diesem Werkzeug ...

http://www.bruegelmann-shop.de/shop/detail.php4?artnr=7296535

... und damit würde man dann m.E. selbst Laufräder wie vom Profi (oder besser) hinkriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja ich liebäugele schon lange Zeit mit diesem Werkzeug ...
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann-shop.de/shop/detail.php4?artnr=7296535
> 
> ... und damit würde man dann m.E. selbst Laufräder wie vom Profi (oder besser) hinkriegen



Habe ich schon gemerkt, als ich dieses Gerät mal erwähnte und Du sofort wußtest, was man dafür hinblättern darf....


----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ACHT GEBEN ZUR MORGIGEN TOUR!!​
> Gerade habe ich die Kampfansage von Bruder Björn per PN erhalten



Na, das ist doch die richtige Einstellung.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)

das klingt irgendwie nach nem AllMountain/Enduro Selbstaufbau der viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> qed qed!!!    (ar durch äre ersetzt!)



oder vielleicht quo errat demonstrator!


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

So, nu aber ins Off!

Maggo, caroka, wie kommt ihr morgen denn zur Hohemark?


----------



## wondermike (11. Mai 2007)

Also die 5.1er Felge an 'nem Fuel finde ich schon ein bisschen komisch. Ich bin übrigens die 240er/XR4.1 Kombi am Pfadi über ein Jahr ohne das geringste Problem gefahren. Das ist vom Systemgewicht her auch nicht so viel weniger. Den LRS habe ich noch, der sieht (wenn man ihn man putzen würde  ) aus wie neu.


----------



## Arachne (11. Mai 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also die 5.1er Felge an 'nem Fuel finde ich schon ein bisschen komisch. Ich bin übrigens die 240er/XR4.1 Kombi am Pfadi über ein Jahr ohne das geringste Problem gefahren. Das ist vom Systemgewicht her auch nicht so viel weniger. Den LRS habe ich noch, der sieht (wenn man ihn man putzen würde  ) aus wie neu.



Tja, ich bewege mich auf dem Rad halt nicht so elfenhaft wie der ein, oder die andere. Der Kater hat dies mit "bei Gerds Materialverschleiß" schon richtig erkannt... 

Außerdem gefallen mir so ein wenig technische Trails wie in der Pfalz schon sehr!   Allerdings hätte ich da auch liebend gerne ein wenig mehr Federweg. Damit ließe es sich dann schon entspannter schnell Fahren.


----------



## wondermike (11. Mai 2007)

Wie wär's denn hiermit?





Den kriegst nicht mal Du klein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)

ich kenn einen, der wiegt 60kg und hat die Felge krum gefahren


----------



## caroka (11. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, nu aber ins Off!
> 
> Maggo, caroka, wie kommt ihr morgen denn zur Hohemark?



Der Thomas N. holt mich wahrscheinlich um 10:00 Uhr ab. Er hat sich aber noch nicht abschließend dazu geäußert. Wir fahren dann mit dem Rad. Ich würde gerne die Strecke von  Wahltho zur Hohemark fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2007)

man sieht sich dann morgen um 11 an der Hohemark 
gute Nacht ihr Schlafmützen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Mai 2007)

Wünsche euch allen morgen eine schöne, sturz- und pannenfreie (ist der Maggo dabei?) Tour. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja zwischendrin irgendwo. Ich werde wohl morgen auch so gegen 10-11 mal 2-3 Stunden in Richtung Feldberg düsen und mal die Corsa entjungfern. Hab leider nicht so lang Zeit, da ich mit meinem Schatz am Nachmittag mal zum Wolkenkratzerfestival will, sonst wäre ich wohl bei euch dabei.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Mai 2007)

Das Feuerwerk ist doch erst um 22.30 h.

So lange sollte die Rude dann doch nicht dauern, dass wir dieses Spektakel verpassen.


----------



## Maggo (12. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe mir in der Pfalz mein (neues) Hinterrad wieder demoliert...    Zuerst dachte ich "nur" einen Achter zu haben. Die Felge ist jedoch an mehreren Stellen geweitet!
> 
> Nun hab` ich die Faxen dick und werde mir wohl Folgendes als guten Kompromiss zwischen Stabilität und "paßt zu meinem Rad" bestellen: Hope Pro II, DT Swiss 5.1, DT Comp, 32 Speichen.  (400-500   )Was sagt ihr dazu?
> 
> Übrigens kann ich die Pannenflüssigkeit von Schwalbe (Doc Blue) nicht empfehlen! Ist die Luft draußen, pappt der Reifen aneinander.  Total lästig! Mit der Pannenflüssigkeit von DT passiert das nicht.  Hutchinson hatte ich noch nicht.



die 4.1 er hält auch , die 4.2er iss noch bisserl breiter bei glaub ich gleichem gewicht.


----------



## Maggo (12. Mai 2007)

so und jetzt die schlechte nachricht. das wird wohl morgen ne plattenfreie tour (hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich ein foto besitze auf dem der sebastian zu sehen ist, wie er seinen reifen flickt?) 

however, ich komme grad von der baustelle und muss morgen nochmal kurz hin, selbst wenn ich es pünktlich schaffen würde würde mein knie nicht mitmachen. das iss vorhin durch nen kleinen unfall ordentlich in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. ich wünsch euch viel spass und stelle hiermit schonmal antrag auf wiederholung.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

wann gehts los? um 11 uhr? *heul* das hab ich voll verrafft...dachte um 14 uhr...ups...


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Mai 2007)

Morsche zusamme,


Maggo schrieb:


> so und jetzt die schlechte nachricht. das wird wohl morgen ne plattenfreie tour ..... ich wünsch euch viel spass und stelle hiermit schonmal antrag auf wiederholung.


Oh no, aber den Antrag auf Wiederholung (sowohl dort als auch hier) unterstütze ich ebenso.

Euch viel Spaß heute und hoffentlich ist Euch das Wetter noch hold.


----------



## caroka (12. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusamme,
> 
> Oh no, aber den Antrag auf Wiederholung (sowohl dort als auch hier) unterstütze ich ebenso.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß heute und hoffentlich ist Euch das Wetter noch hold.



Morgen,

Maggo das stimmt mich  .

Schei** A****** und das mit dem Knie ist auch Mist. 

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2007)

morsche !

wäre ja auch gerne mitgekommen auf plauschertour. entjungfern klingt natürlich auch nicht schlecht  

aber mein daddy hat anderes mit mir vor : gartengestaltung

mal schauen, vielleicht reicht es ja noch für ne kleine runde heute nachmittag ...
aber da war ja um 15.30 auch schon wieder was. verflixt noch eins ...


----------



## caroka (12. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche !
> 
> wäre ja auch gerne mitgekommen auf plauschertour. entjungfern klingt natürlich auch nicht schlecht
> 
> ...



Um 15:30 das wird eh nix. Da gibt es nur eine Packung Frust.  *duckundweg*


----------



## Maggo (12. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> Maggo das stimmt mich  .
> 
> ...



das knie iss schon wieder am abschwellen, wenn ich die muskeln anspanne drückts alllerdings noch gewaltig. naja, vielleicht schaff ich es wenigstens zur hm um guten tag zu sagen, ich glaube aber noch nicht dran. ich geh mal duschen, es geht ja gleich weiter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2007)

@Maggo: Gute Besserung 

@All: Ich bin heute doch auch dabei. Habe gerade mit Caroka vereinbart, dass wir um kurz nach 10:00 Uhr gemeinsam zur Hohemark fahren.


----------



## Maggo (12. Mai 2007)

shit, was iss denn jetzt mit dem wetter los, als ich aufgestanden bin fand ichs noch richtig schice nicht mitfahren zu können, das sah richtig gut aus.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

irgendwie sieht das Wetter hier eher nach Bike putzen als nach Bike fahren aus 
ich schau mal noch ein bisschen ausm Fenster...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2007)

Morgen,
bääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, es is nass draussen  

Bin in der Nacht irgendwann wach geworden, da hatte es Sinnflutartig geschüttet. Wollen wir mal hoffen das Petrus es nachher gut mir uns meint.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die 4.1 er hält auch , die 4.2er iss noch bisserl breiter bei glaub ich gleichem gewicht.


Die 4.1 ist einen tick schmaler, wiegt 425 g und kam mir im Vergleich etwas stabiler vor. Die 4.2 ist eben einen oder zwei mm breiter und wiegt 400g.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so und jetzt die schlechte nachricht. das wird wohl morgen ne plattenfreie tour (hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich ein foto besitze auf dem der sebastian zu sehen ist, wie er seinen reifen flickt?)
> 
> however, ich komme grad von der baustelle und muss morgen nochmal kurz hin, selbst wenn ich es pünktlich schaffen würde würde mein knie nicht mitmachen. das iss vorhin durch nen kleinen unfall ordentlich in mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. ich wünsch euch viel spass und stelle hiermit schonmal antrag auf wiederholung.



Das stimmt mich sehr sehr traurig  
Ich wünsch Dir das beste, alter buckler. Wär schön wenn wir uns wenigstens kurz sehen


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2007)

also gartena***** ist wegen zu hoher erdfeuchtigkeit abgesagt  

dafür steht jetzt wahrscheinlich shopping auf dem programm ...

@kater : hast du schon die kohle fürn schinderhannes überwiesen oder wartest du lieber die wetterprognose ab und zahlst dann vor ort ?


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2007)

blick richtung westen und norden : tiefschwarzer himmel  

blick richtung ost und süd : aufgelockert mit sonnenschein ...

dummerweise weht der wind aus westlicher richtung ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

wie mache ich mein Bike nachher am besten sauber damit meine Mutter mich nicht umbringt weil ihr Auto aussieht wie ein Moorloch?
Und wer bringt mich dazu bei 11°C und regen aufs Rad zu steigen?
Noch dazu die Gefahr beim Bergabfahren in dem nassen schmodder. Das is einfach nicht mein Wetter heute


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kater : hast du schon die kohle fürn schinderhannes überwiesen oder wartest du lieber die wetterprognose ab und zahlst dann vor ort ?


Geld ist angewiesen, es gibt kein Zurück mehr!   Die Langzeitwetterprognose sieht aber eh gut aus. Angeblich soll sich das Wetter ab Mittwoch wieder am Riemen reißen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Noch dazu die Gefahr beim Bergabfahren in dem nassen schmodder. Das is einfach nicht mein Wetter heute



Man sollte es heute sicherlich etwas langsamer und vorsichtiger angehen lassen... 

Vor allen Dingen auf Trails...


----------



## caroka (12. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Man sollte es heute sicherlich etwas langsamer und vorsichtiger angehen lassen...
> 
> Vor allen Dingen auf Trails...


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

puh extra wecker gestellt und dann das...was ein glück das ich was von schönwetterfahrer geschrieben  hatte.

da fällt beim wegbleiben garnicht so auf 

achso moin ihr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

Wetter.de verspricht ja nichts gutes


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

fahrt ihr dann heut brav mit schutzblech und so?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

moin hkn!
ich bin noch äussers unentschlossen. Einerseits gibts hier noch jede Menge an der Werkstatt zu machen und es is nass und kalt und gestern wurde was von Sturmartigen Böhen im Radio gesagt, andererseits sind die Wölfe wohl schon unterwegs...


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Geld ist angewiesen, es gibt kein Zurück mehr!   Die Langzeitwetterprognose sieht aber eh gut aus. Angeblich soll sich das Wetter ab Mittwoch wieder am Riemen reißen.



so, kohle is auch raus ...
lass uns den schinderhannes zur strecke bringen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

immer wird Sonntags gefahren, nur heute nicht. Morgen solls nur zu 10% Regnen, heute zu 80%... heut wirds 15°C und morgen 21°C
gibts ja nich...


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin hkn!
> ich bin noch äussers unentschlossen. Einerseits gibts hier noch jede Menge an der Werkstatt zu machen und es is nass und kalt und gestern wurde was von Sturmartigen Böhen im Radio gesagt, andererseits sind die Wölfe wohl schon unterwegs...



ja klar ist es doof. überlege ja auch noch...wobei ich nach dem geilen wetter eigentlich kein bock auf schlammschlacht habe


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2007)

@[email protected] Morgen ist Mamatag  Also heute fahren, morgen die Mütter besuchen  

Regnets bei Euch noch ? Hier scheint ab und an die Sonne. So schlammig wirds schon nicht. Der Boden hat Nachholbedarf an Feuchtigkeit. Oder ists bei Euch aus Eimern runtergekommen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht geht morgen ja noch was zusätzlich 

Wobei, für mich siehts schlecht aus, hab hier noch für mind. 5 Std. Arbeit stehen die am Montag fertig sein muß


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Morgen ist Mamatag  Also heute fahren, morgen die Mütter besuchen
> 
> Regnets bei Euch noch ? Hier scheint ab und an die Sonne. So schlammig wirds schon nicht. Der Boden hat Nachholbedarf an Feuchtigkeit. Oder ists bei Euch aus Eimern runtergekommen
> 
> ...



Heut Nacht warens Eimmer die runterkamen, jetzt ist grad schön, zumindest in Neu-Isenburg, blauer Himmel und Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2007)

Jungs, geht mal ruhig unter die warme Dusche...


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

och hier guckt die sonne auch immer mal raus, aber über dem feldi und so ist noch bedeckt. strassen sind bei uns noch feucht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und eine Sturzfreie Ausfahrt, ich werd mich um meine Werkstatt kümmern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fahrt ihr dann heut brav mit schutzblech und so?



Na klar


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und eine Sturzfreie Ausfahrt, ich werd mich um meine Werkstatt kümmern



na dann wünsche ich dir viel spaß beim aufräumen...ich hab ja noch ne viertel stunde mich zu entscheiden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

hier is alles nas und bis vor 10mins hats auch noch geregnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. Mai 2007)

Schutzbleche! Die hätt ich fast vergessen  

Dann pack ich die auch noch mit ein und fahr jetzt los. Bis gleich  

Auffem Feldi kommt grad die Sonne raus  


Bis denne

Google


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

hmm, wenn ich wegbleibe und racebabe keine langsame ist, dann könnt ihr ja sogar ne flotte runde mit den verbleibenden fahren...der rest ist ja eher flott


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Schutzbleche! Die hätt ich fast vergessen
> 
> Dann pack ich die auch noch mit ein und fahr jetzt los. Bis gleich
> 
> ...



viel spaß


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

Sowas brauche ich heute einfach nicht. Ich fahre dann bei der Wiederholungstour bei Sonnenschein mit, immerhin wollen wir den Wölfen den Taunus ja auch mal von seiner schönen Seite zeigen


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, wenn ich wegbleibe und racebabe keine langsame ist, dann könnt ihr ja sogar ne flotte runde mit den verbleibenden fahren...der rest ist ja eher flott


Nö  Stimmt net


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Nö  Stimmt net



 

eben hat mein fahrer mir mitgeteilt das er auf der arbeit ist *ups* da hab ich doch glatt was vergessen. so würde eh nur noch das treffen an der saalburg klappen...ich glaub das wird nix...sowenig motivation wie ich habe  

allen mitfahrern auf jedenfall viel spaß und bleibt ganz


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, kohle is auch raus ...
> lass uns den schinderhannes zur strecke bringen


Ach, der ist doch schon tot...


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

das wetter ist besser geworden..das freut mich für die plauscher/wölfe-tour


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Mai 2007)

War heute morgen dank Wetter dann doch nicht radfahren. Die Corsa darf bis morgen früh noch sauber und trocken bleiben. Lediglich eine kurze Runde auf einem Epic Marathon beim Mountains-Too Testfestival hab ich gedreht und mal den neuen Specialized-Dämpfer getestet. Muß sagen, bin echt angetan davon! Spricht schneller und sanfter an, als mein "Ur-Brain" und bleibt trotzdem im Wiegetritt bocksteif!
Das Testival war trotz Sauwetter ziemlich gut besucht. Da waren Specialized, Trek und Rocky Mountain/Bike Action inkl. Dirk Janz.


Sind zwar nur Bilder aus der Handy-Cam aber immerhin:

Überblick 1




Überblick 2




Man beachte die geprägte Bremsscheibe an der Marta




Element in Sonderlackierung




Magura Durin 80 am Vertex




Interessante Zugführung für den Remote-Hebel an der Durin


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

nette handycam...bilder sind dafür doch echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

@rote hirsch - wolltest du nicht auch auf der tour dabei sein?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

Der Digicamhalter für unter den Vorbau macht Fortschritte...wenn auch langsam und noch ein wenig wacklig...
hat jemand Alu-Flachmaterial 15x45x120 zu verschenken?


----------



## Tech3 (12. Mai 2007)

@CR:

Ich könnte dir vielleicht welches aus der Fa. besorgen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> @rote hirsch - wolltest du nicht auch auf der tour dabei sein?



Aber ja  Mußte mich um meinen Bruder kümmern...........Turbolader auf dem Weg in den Süden...........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2007)

Erster

... bin wieder zurück.

Habe mich allerdings vor der Einkehr am Naturfreundehaus abgesetzt (hatte nach meiner Magen-/Darmsache noch nicht den rechten Appetit und man konnte sein Bike dort wegen des Wetters kaum beaufsichtigt abstellen).

Der Rest dürfte noch unterwegs sein.

Die Tour war trotz der etwas widrigen Wetters sehr, sehr schön. Hat gerade am Anfang noch etwas geregnet, aber danach war ok, wenn doch recht matschig.

Es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Mai 2007)

Tach Maggo..


----------



## Maggo (12. Mai 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Tach Maggo..



gude hirsch.

schön dass du nur tach und nicht guten tach gesacht hast. hier klappt heut schon wieder mal gar nix.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude hirsch.
> 
> schön dass du nur tach und nicht guten tach gesacht hast. hier klappt heut schon wieder mal gar nix.



Wat tut denn nich Klappen


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2007)

Hat Spaß gemacht zusammen mit den Wölfen unterwegs zu sein.


@Maggo: Grrrrrrrrrrrr, ich hatte heute nen Platten, hinten, UST, irschendwas hat ein Loch reingestochen, ich könnt :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, wenn ich wegbleibe und racebabe keine langsame ist, dann könnt ihr ja sogar ne flotte runde mit den verbleibenden fahren...der rest ist ja eher flott



Ich bin unterwegs ziemlich eingebrochen. Heute lief es gar nicht. Die Wölfe haben mir dann noch den Rest gegeben. Ich konnte vor lachen teilweise keine Luft holen.  
Und bei unserer Einkehr im Naturfreundehaus wurden wir von Rhein-Main-TV gefilmt. Achja und gelegt hab ich mich auch noch. Man, da haben wir ne Menge heute erlebt.


----------



## Tech3 (12. Mai 2007)

@caro

Aber nicht wegen den Clickies oder?


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
da Ihr über das Wetter/den Matsch nicht zu sehr flucht, war es wohl noch o.k. zum Biken.
Schön, wenn's "nur" Platten gab, d.h. bei Caro lief es gut [oder besser] mit den Pedalen ? 'Teint' noch i.O.  ?

Wir (Chef + mein Mitarbeiter) haben einen halbstündigen Vortrag des Mitarbeiters geübt und modifiziert. Hat die Kleinigkeit von ca. 2½ Std. gedauert .


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...Das Testival war trotz Sauwetter ziemlich gut besucht. Da waren Specialized, Trek und Rocky Mountain/Bike Action inkl. Dirk Janz....


Da war ich bei der Gelegenheit auch mal und habe 2 Bikes probegefahren und -gerattert. Schaun mer mal ...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da Ihr über das Wetter/den Matsch nicht zu sehr flucht, war es wohl noch o.k. zum Biken.
> Schön, wenn's "nur" Platten gab, d.h. bei Caro lief es gut [oder besser] mit den Pedalen ? 'Teint' noch i.O.  ?
> 
> Wir (Chef + mein Mitarbeiter) haben einen halbstündigen Vortrag des Mitarbeiters geübt und modifiziert. Hat die Kleinigkeit von ca. 2½ Std. gedauert .



Du darfst aber auch jeden S***** mitmachen. Zeig dem Chefi mal wie er seinem Vogel Wasser gibt, dann macht sowas nich mehr 

*Was heißt eigentlich nur ein Platten?????*
Mich hat der Platten gewaltig genervt. In UST nen Schlauch reinziehen, wo gibts den sowas? O.K. gegen Caros Sturz wars natürlich ne Lapalie. Ambobo, Caro wie gehts Dir?


@HKN: Es war zu schnell für Dich, Du hättest schön :kotz:


@Wölfe: Ihr seid echt cool!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Achja und gelegt hab ich mich auch noch....



Ohje, wie, wann und wo ist denn das noch passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Da war ich bei der Gelegenheit auch mal und habe 2 Bikes probegefahren und -gerattert. Schaun mer mal ...



Was soll das denn, entweder ganz erzählen oder Schnute zu  

Welche Bikes?
Wo bist gefahren?
Welches war das obergeilste?
Haben die von Spezi Gerd Traum dabei gehabt?



Los erzähl, ich hab nicht mehr viel Zeit


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du darfst aber auch jeden S***** mitmachen. Zeig dem Chefi ....


Das is so'ne Sache mit nem kausalen Zusammenhang: Er bestimmt mein Gehalt/Prämie; insbesondere Letzteres war für letztes Jahr so ausgefallen, daß ich die Feststellung in meiner aktuellen Signatur nun (im bescheidenen Rahmen[wie passend]) verwirklichen kann.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> O.K. gegen Caros Sturz wars natürlich ne Lapalie. Ambobo, Caro wie gehts Dir?...


Upppss  Hat der Teint doch gelitten ? (hoffentlich nicht zu sehr)


----------



## caroka (12. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @caro
> 
> Aber nicht wegen den Clickies oder?


Nee, war heute allgemein nicht mein Tag.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ambobo, Caro wie gehts Dir?


Ich bin geduscht mir geht es jetzt wieder richtig gut.   Ich denke am schlimmsten war der Schreck. Das ging alles so schnell.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Ohje, wie, wann und wo ist denn das noch passiert?


Nach dem Reichenbachtrail, vor den Weihern. Ich hatte für mich beschlossen auszusteigen, weil es heute nicht lief. Mein kleines Schwarzes präsentierte sich heute als Fremdkörper.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Das is so'ne Sache mit nem kausalen Zusammenhang: Er bestimmt mein Gehalt/Prämie; insbesondere Letzteres war für letztes Jahr so ausgefallen, daß ich die Feststellung in meiner aktuellen Signatur nun (im bescheidenen Rahmen[wie passend]) verwirklichen kann.
> 
> Upppss  Hat der Teint doch gelitten ? (hoffentlich nicht zu sehr)




Der Nils will sich auch ein Fully kaufen...vielleicht sind zwei zusammen billiger?!

Das Schienenbein wird seinen Teint in nächster Zeit, sicherlich abwechselungreich gestalten


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin unterwegs ziemlich eingebrochen.



na das spricht ja für sich  wenn du schon einbrichst...


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: Es war zu schnell für Dich, Du hättest schön :kotz:



hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht als ich die gruppe sah...dann hab ich ja nix verpasst


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Mai 2007)

Also kurz und knackig:


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was soll das denn, entweder ganz erzählen oder Schnute zu
> 
> Welche Bikes? Ich bin nur Specialized gefahr'n: SJ FRS Comp und die Enduro Comp
> Wo bist gefahren? In Kriftel und immer an der Schule mit den ca. 10
> ...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na das spricht ja für sich  wenn du schon einbrichst...



Ne, ne so is es auch nicht gewesen. Immerhin bin ich nicht eingebrochen. Das war heute einfach nicht dem Carosche sein Tag  aber es kommen bessere Zeiten  und dann fährt se uns widder davon


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Nils will sich auch ein Fully kaufen...vielleicht sind zwei zusammen billiger?!


zu spät


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das Schienenbein wird seinen Teint in nächster Zeit, sicherlich abwechselungreich gestalten


Autsch


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne, ne so is es auch nicht gewesen. Immerhin bin ich nicht eingebrochen. Das war heute einfach nicht dem Carosche sein Tag  aber es kommen bessere Zeiten  und dann fährt se uns widder davon



toll, ich hab mich nach dem ich entschieden hatte nicht zu biken noch mal hingelegt...ich werd alt, hab grad rückenschmerzen das ich kaum laufen kann. sollte doch mal wieder etwas mehr für den rücken tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das Schienenbein wird seinen Teint in nächster Zeit, sicherlich abwechselungreich gestalten



Nee, das ist nur halb so schlimm.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, das ist nur halb so schlimm.



das freut mich zu hören...das arme carosche....musst ja heile bleiben.

wie war racebabe in form?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, das ist nur halb so schlimm.



Gute Besserung 



habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie war racebabe in form?




RaceBabe war bergauf ziemlich gut in Form, bergab fehlt Ihr nach eigenen Aussagen noch etwas die Übung, sie hat sich aber Wacker geschlagen - Respekt


----------



## caroka (12. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Besserung


Danke, aber hat sich schon erledigt.




wahltho schrieb:


> RaceBabe war bergauf ziemlich gut in Form, bergab fehlt Ihr nach eigenen Aussagen noch etwas die Übung, sie hat sich aber Wacker geschlagen - Respekt



Und sehr sympatisch ist sie. Es hat ihr auch richtig Spass gemacht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Haben die von Spezi Gerd Traum dabei gehabt?


Ein Enduro (wie gelesen) ja, ein SL aber nicht. Crabon-Rahmen gabs da nur bei Trek zu testen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!
schön das es euch gefallen hat  weniger schön das es die Caro gelegt hat 



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> zu spät



und? was ist es geworden? wann hast du es? wann fahren wir mal wieder bei schönem Wetter zum Altkönig? Spann uns doch nicht so auf die Folter! Ich tippe aufs SJ Enduro


----------



## Tech3 (12. Mai 2007)

@CR

Haste mein Post gelesen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Mai 2007)

Big hands für die heutige Tour.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

jap, jetz wo du mich drauf ansprichst.
Das ist ein nettes Angebot, allerdings möchte ich niemanden dazu veranlassen seine Stellung aufs Spiel zu setzen nur weil ich was basteln möchte.
Zur Not frage ich einfach mal meinen Ausbilder im IPH obs da son Reststück für lau gibbet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (12. Mai 2007)

Hehe keine Angst.
Ich setzt da nix aufs Spiel... Materialpassierschein heißt das Zauberwort 

//EDIT: Wo du gerade basteln sagst - ich müsste mal meine Lampengehäuse weitermachen Die Seouls warten...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

Lampengehäuse habe ich mir auf der Arbeit auch schon welche gedreht  allerdings nur aus PE und ganz einfach Zylindrisch. Als Azubi will man ja nicht zu dreist daher kommen.


----------



## wondermike (12. Mai 2007)

Puh. So langsam kann ich wieder genug Kraft aufbringen, um die Tasten runterzudrücken. Der Gerd hat uns heute ganz schön gescheucht. Aber schee war's. Das Wetter war ja doch noch einigermaßen gnädig und bei Nässe kann an ja die Fahrtechnik auch mal wieder ein bisschen schulen. Immer nur überall drüberbügeln kann ja jeder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hehe keine Angst.
> Ich setzt da nix aufs Spiel... Materialpassierschein heißt das Zauberwort
> 
> //EDIT: Wo du gerade basteln sagst - ich müsste mal meine Lampengehäuse weitermachen Die Seouls warten...



Wenn du an sowas locker rankommst wäre das natürlich super. Wenn nicht muss ich warten bis ich meinen neuen Chef besser kenne und abschätzen kann ob ich den mit sowas belästigen kann


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

@ Carsten: du bist on, also schreib auch  da sind noch ein paar Fragen offen 
@ hkn: sie haben Post


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ....und? was ist es geworden? wann hast du es? wann fahren wir mal wieder bei schönem Wetter zum Altkönig? Spann uns doch nicht so auf die Folter! Ich tippe aufs SJ Enduro


  			[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/369020/cat/11963]Bingo[/URL] (jez is die Katz aus'm Sack; es war Liebe auf dem ersten Tritt )

Im Laufe des Mittwoch's komm ich aus dem Schwarzwald zurück und da wartet es schon auf sein neues Herrchen  (bitte sorgt dafür, daß die A81, A8 und A5 am Mittwoch frei ist )

... bin mal wech, Sohnemann ruft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

â¢ Die Cube's sind gefallen (12.05.2007)

wie soll man das verstehen? HT weg? 
auf der Spezi Seite findet er nix. Und Ã¼ber Google find ich auch nix. Gibt mal paar Daten durch. Wie viel mm? Modelljahr?


----------



## Tech3 (12. Mai 2007)

Ich mach meine auf der CNC und aus Alu  Vielleicht mach ich ja n paar mehr.. 

Ich muss halt mal sehn ob wir Alu in der größe rumfliegen haben.Kanns auch PE oder so was in der Art sein?
Wo schaffste denn CR?

//EDIT:

Das  Enduro SL Expert FSR in braun sieht ja so heiß aus!


----------



## wondermike (12. Mai 2007)

@MTK-Cube
Feines Teil. Damit wirst Du bestimmt viel Spaß haben. Und die Treppen bei Falkenstein merkst Du damit gar nicht mehr. :lol


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

schickes Teil Carsten  *neid* vor allem der Gerd wird wohl im Dreieck springen 
@ killerkeks: ich bin momentan (und noch mind. bis September) in H600/630/650 unterwegs.
Das ganze sollte sich eignen vier m5 Gewinde rein zu schneiden und damit in Verbindung mit entsprechenden 4 Schrauben ne möglichst steife angelegenheit ergibt. Es soll also nicht rumwackeln oder sich übermäßig stark verziehen. Ich denke nicht das PE sich da eignet. Stahl wäre billiger und auch vorhanden, allerdings rostet das ja wie doof und sowas sieht am Bike einfach doof aus 
Wie gesagt, nur wenns keine Umständer und Unkosten verursacht


----------



## Tech3 (12. Mai 2007)

H600/630/650 ?

Wir haben da so ein "spezial Kunststoff" weiß gar nicht so genau obs PE ist.
Aber ich schau sowieso erst mal nach dem Alu


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


>  Die Cube's sind gefallen (12.05.2007)
> 
> wie soll man das verstehen? HT weg?
> auf der Spezi Seite findet er nix. Und über Google find ich auch nix. Gibt mal paar Daten durch. Wie viel mm? Modelljahr?


Neeee, die Würfel/Entscheidung sind/ist heute um ca. 11:15 h gefallen ... kleines Wortspiel, welches durchaus mißverstanden werden kann. Das Cube behalte ich.

Übrigens SJ (Stumpjumper) Enduro wäre ein Zwitter; SESL is kurz und knackig


----------



## Angsthase 62 (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo Carsten,
hast du noch eine weitere Garage gemietet, oder wo soll dein ganzer Fuhrpark hin???  
nur reiner Neid !!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> . Das Cube behalte ich.



sehr gute Entscheidung wenn man dein neues "Zweitbike" mal daneben stellt


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Mai 2007)

sehr geiles bike carsten...ich freu mich auf dich und dein neues bike beim nächsten ausritt. sehr geil nun haben wir prima gleichen federweg

doppel  für deine entscheidung...


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2007)

Nabend Ihr Plauscher  

War heute ne klasse Tour mit Euch. Nass wurden wir eigentlich nur von unten, war kaum der Rede wert. 

Ihr seid schwer in Ordnung, es hat nicht nur auf den Trails Spass gemacht  

Ich komme Euch bestimmt ab und an mal besuchen. Macht schon Riesenspass mit Euch und dem *Lugga* zu heizen  

@[email protected] Schön, das es nur ein Plesürschen geblieben ist  

@[email protected] Thanks for guiding  Ich hoff Du konnst uns Lästermäuler und Sprücheklopper ertragen  Und das nächste Mal fahren wir dann auch mal Trails....Gelle ?? Harr, Harr

Grüße und bis bald im Wald wo auch immer

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2007)

@Google: 
Wir fahren keine Trails,
wir heizen sie  
Ich freu mich auf das nächste mal, richtig doll! Es steht da ja auch noch ein Besuch im Bikepark an 

@MTK-Cube: Na hoffentlich fährst de uns mit dem Ding nicht allen davon  *neidischbin* *ganzdollneidischbin* *willmaldraufsitzen*
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Mai 2007)

draufstetzen will ich mich auch mal  und ich hoffe das mein Neidderbesitzlosen in 1-2 wochen Vergangenheit ist


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> draufstetzen will ich mich auch mal  und ich hoffe das mein Neidderbesitzlosen in 1-2 wochen Vergangenheit ist



Ha, Ha, Ha


----------



## caroka (13. Mai 2007)

Mensch, MTK-Cube das ist ja ge*l.  
Ich bin neidisch.


----------



## Maggo (13. Mai 2007)

@carsten: ich bin nicht neidisch, ich gönns dir.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Neeee, die Würfel/Entscheidung sind/ist heute um ca. 11:15 h gefallen


Na dann haben wir uns wohl nur um wenige Minuten verpasst. Ich kam so gegen 11:40 da an.
Gratuliere dir zu deiner Entscheidung und wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike! Klar, daß du dich dann in "Special MTK-Cube" umbenennen mußt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Mai 2007)

Morsche zusamme,


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Na dann haben wir uns wohl nur um wenige Minuten verpasst. Ich kam so gegen 11:40 da an.
> Gratuliere dir zu deiner Entscheidung und wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


Jo, da bin ich grad nach Hause gefahren. Gracie.


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Klar, daß du dich dann in "Special MTK-Cube" umbenennen mußt.


Ich dachte so an "MTK-Special"; ginge das ??? (stelle ich mir datenbanktechnisch nicht so einfach vor)  
*Admin-Frank; sach mal was ? *_(PN is unterwegs)
_


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2007)

Is für Mittwoch ne Special Einweihungtour geplant?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Mai 2007)

moin moin!



Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten: ich bin nicht neidisch, ich gönns dir.



neid ist die höchste Form der Annerkennung  ich gönns ihm auch. Nein, ich sehe sogar für mich einen Vorteil darin  gehts bergab noch flotter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is für Mittwoch ne Special Einweihungtour geplant?



das hoffe ich doch mal wenn schönes Wetter ist


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is für Mittwoch ne Special Einweihungtour geplant?


Na klar Ich hatte vor so von 18:00 bis 20:00 in heimatlichen Gefilden (Uhrtürmchen Hofheim/Staufen/Lorsbach-Runde) erstmal anzufangen, um das Bike kennenzulernen. Insbesondere wegen meiner etwas desolaten Fitneß wird es wahrscheinlich langsam. 
LMB folgt noch. Bin nu erstma offline bis Montag.



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das hoffe ich doch mal wenn schönes Wetter ist


*schönwetterpussie*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na klar
> 
> 
> *schönwetterpussie*



ich steh dazu  ich werd aber trotzdem versuchen bei der Jungfernfahrt dabei zu sein


----------



## arkonis (13. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na klar Ich hatte vor so von 18:00 bis 20:00 in heimatlichen Gefilden (Uhrtürmchen Hofheim/Staufen/Lorsbach-Runde) erstmal anzufangen, um das Bike kennenzulernen. Insbesondere wegen meiner etwas desolaten Fitneß wird es wahrscheinlich langsam.
> LMB folgt noch. Bin nu erstma offline bis Montag.
> 
> 
> *schönwetterpussie*



gute Idee ich werde mir mal vormerken


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich steh dazu  ich werd aber trotzdem versuchen bei der Jungfernfahrt dabei zu sein



ich war soeben bei der jungfernfahrt der corsa mit dabei  
der neue besitzer ist begeistert und wird sicherlich nachher noch ausführlich beschreiben, wie er die neue in allen möglichen positionen rangenommen hat  

geh jetzt mal zum muttertagsfestmahl -> mahlzeit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich war soeben bei der jungfernfahrt der corsa mit dabei
> der neue besitzer ist begeistert und wird sicherlich nachher noch ausführlich beschreiben, wie er die neue in allen möglichen positionen rangenommen hat


Na rauf und runter natürlich!  
Also fährt sich schon klasse, das Gerät! Man merkt bei wirklich harten Schlägen zwar schon, das da etwas Federweg fehlt, den Rest bügelt sie aber sehr souverän nieder und wirkt dabei immer sehr spurgenau. Überhaupt hat mein Bike durch die etwas tiefere Front jetzt wieder etwas mehr Agilität (andere würden es Nervosität nennen) gewonnen , was ich auf verwinkelten Trails sehr mag. 
Eine echte Erfahrung war heute auch der Lockout! Ich hatte ja noch nie einen "echten" Lockout. ECC und Motion Control haben ja beide noch etwas Bewegungsfreiheit. Auf so einer komplett verhärteten Gabel hat man schon ´ne tolle Plattform für den Wiegetritt. Macht schneller!!!
Allerdings hab ich mich heute ziemlich schlapp und müde gefühlt. War irgendwie nicht mein Wetter heute und richtig ausgeschlafen bin ich auch nicht.  
Jetzt geht´s erst mal in die Dusche und danach in den Muttertag.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Mai 2007)

Wie sieht´s bei euch Plauschern eigentlich mit Gimbi morgen aus? Außer Caro hab ich bisher von euch noch niemanden auf der Liste.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s bei euch Plauschern eigentlich mit Gimbi morgen aus? Außer Caro hab ich bisher von euch noch niemanden auf der Liste.



Hab momentan Stress auf der A*****. Sprich Montag und auch heute viel Vorbereitung und am Di. muß ich so früh wie möglich, spätestens 8:00 in Basel sein. Ich weiß dadewege noch nicht ob ich kommen kann  
Frühestens Mo. Abend kanns entschieden werden.

Daniel, können sich die Wölfe an Dich wenden, wenn sie im Racing Team Mitglied werden wollen ???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Daniel, können sich die Wölfe an Dich wenden, wenn sie im Racing Team Mitglied werden wollen ???


Ich kann das auch nur an die Mitgliederverwaltung weiterleiten. Entweder also über die Team-HP gehen oder Mail an [email protected] schreiben.


----------



## Maggo (13. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s bei euch Plauschern eigentlich mit Gimbi morgen aus? Außer Caro hab ich bisher von euch noch niemanden auf der Liste.



wenn die säcke auf der a***** mich morgen weitestgehend in ruhe lassen bin ich dabei. ich kanns halt wie immer um diese jahreszeit nicht genau sagen.
wenigstens iss jetzt bald feierabend und ich geh auch in muttertag.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/369020/cat/11963]Bingo[/URL] (jez is die Katz aus'm Sack; es war Liebe auf dem ersten Tritt )
> 
> Im Laufe des Mittwoch's komm ich aus dem Schwarzwald zurück und da wartet es schon auf sein neues Herrchen  (bitte sorgt dafür, daß die A81, A8 und A5 am Mittwoch frei ist )
> 
> ... bin mal wech, Sohnemann ruft.




sag mal Carsten, wenn ich bei Spezi gugge und das Bike in deiner Farbe habe, da steht neben Enduro SL Pro FSR Carbon  

Das is aber jetz nicht Dein ernst, der Gerd kriescht Zuständ 


Edit: Hab weiter unten doch noch so eins ohne den Carbon Zusatz gefunden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Mai 2007)

Schaut mal hier


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Mai 2007)

Wie süß ... extrem, ja 
das bekommen wir ja auch noch gerade so hin


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2007)

der typ mit dem einrad ist krass, die sequenzen müssten aus new world disorder stammen ...


----------



## Maggo (13. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier



dem haben sie nicht nur das gefährt halbiert sondern auch zeitgleich die denkzentrale...........ich kannte den kerl zwar schon aber es iss immer wieder heftig das zu sehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Mai 2007)

He Uwe, wie schaut bei dir denn aus, wann zeigst du uns mal was?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> He Uwe, wie schaut bei dir denn aus, wann zeigst du uns mal was?



Das wird noch ne zeitlang dauern


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Mai 2007)

Hier aber net viel los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Mai 2007)

... jo der Wiener Zentralfriedhof ist echt belebter und ich geh' jetzt auch ins Bett ...

Angenehme Nachtruhe!


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2007)

morsche ihr schnarchnasen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit! - Wetter sieht ja doch nicht so schlecht aus, wie gestern noch angekündigt.


----------



## Maggo (14. Mai 2007)

auf unserm balkon regnets. nicht nur auf dem balkon wenn ichs mir genau überlege.....


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

Morgen,
bei uns regnets nicht, könnt aber jeden moment anfangen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2007)

Bin jedenfalls trocken in die Firma gekommen. Hat unterwegs ein paar Tropfen geregnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin jedenfalls trocken in die Firma gekommen. Hat unterwegs ein paar Tropfen geregnet...



habs auch trocken in die firma geschafft, aber obs auch trocken heimwärts geht   ist noch lange hin, grad regnet es ... hauptsache es gibt ne duschpause von ca. 15.45 - 16.30


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

Maggo / Gerd seid Ihr am Mittwoch dabei wenn wir das Enduro einweihen?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

@Gerd: Habs vorherige Post nochmal editiert, Frage geht auch an Dich!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

Google macht morgen wieder die Steinbruchtour und ich muß nach Basel Grrrrrrrr.

Wer kommt den heut Abend ins Gimbi?


----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

So, bin das Wochenende durch! 

Habe vor ins Gimbi zu kommen. Habe deshalb extra nochmal meine Karre hierher gequält. 50 auf der Autobahn, ui ui ui...

Mittwoch wäre ich auch gerne dabei! Schaumerma...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

Ich hoffe das ich es auch schaffe, es steht aber derzeit noch in den Sternen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2007)

gimbi fällt bei mir wohl wegen "let´s dance" aus


----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gimbi fällt bei mir wohl wegen "let´s dance" aus



NEIN,  Paartanz???


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> NEIN,  Paartanz???



doch  ich begreifs ja selbst noch net


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> doch  ich begreifs ja selbst noch net



Als mein Schatzi mich zum Paartanz überredet hatte, hats nicht mehr lang bis zur Hochzeit gedauert. Fux wann is es bei Dir soweit


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

Ach so, da war noch was,
Langen 13:00 es schüttet wie s**


----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ach so, da war noch was,
> Langen 13:00 es schüttet wie s**



In Wiesbaden regnet es gerade auch...


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Als mein Schatzi mich zum Paartanz überredet hatte, hats nicht mehr lang bis zur Hochzeit gedauert. Fux wann is es bei Dir soweit



wieviel zeit bleibt mir denn noch


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wieviel zeit bleibt mir denn noch


Nimm am besten gleich mal die Ringe mit!   Wie, du hast noch keine????


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wieviel zeit bleibt mir denn noch



Was heißt hier wieviel Zeit bleibt Dir noch  es is schon zu spät, mit dem Besuch des Tanzkurses hast Deine Selbstbestimmung aufgegeben. Glaub mir, ich kenn mich aus, kann auch nicht mehr biken wann ich will und kurzfristig geht da gar nix mehr. Du hasts bestimmt schon oft genug von mir gelesen "Da muß ich erstmal Fabienne fragen", Du weißt also was auf Dich zukommt.... 





 Ist aber auch geil zu wissen das es da jemanden Zuhause gibt der auf einen wartet


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nimm am besten gleich mal die Ringe mit!   Wie, du hast noch keine????



ein ring reicht  

Ein Ring, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden, 
Ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was heißt hier wieviel Zeit bleibt Dir noch  es is schon zu spät, mit dem Besuch des Tanzkurses hast Deine Selbstbestimmung aufgegeben. Glaub mir, ich kenn mich aus, kann auch nicht mehr biken wann ich will und kurzfristig geht da gar nix mehr. Du hasts bestimmt schon oft genug von mir gelesen "Da muß ich erstmal Fabienne fragen", Du weißt also was auf Dich zukommt....
> 
> Ist aber auch geil zu wissen das es da jemanden Zuhause gibt der auf einen wartet



glaub mir, das funktioniert auch ohne ring   
das haben mich die letzten (fast) 11 jahre gelehrt ...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> glaub mir, das funktioniert auch ohne ring
> das haben mich die letzten (fast) 11 jahre gelehrt ...



 ich glaub Dir, hab auch viele viele Jahre ohne Berechtigungsschein mit Fabienne getrie..., ähh verbracht


----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein ring reicht
> 
> Ein Ring, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden,
> Ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden



Ja, allerdings gehorcht der eine nur ihr...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2007)

Was wird das hier? HdR Teil IV?

Übrigens, Frankfurt City, Regen, 15 Grad, die Frisur sitzt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Mai 2007)

Hey Bruder,
was machst du hier? 
Komm wir frischen die hier mal ein wenig auf. 

// Rocky


----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hey Bruder,
> was machst du hier?
> Komm wir frischen die hier mal ein wenig auf.
> 
> // Rocky



Wie, Du hast noch Energie??? War am Samstag wohl doch zu langsam, zu kurz, zu wenig Höhenmeter,...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

Dann fahr ich aber nicht mit, mir hats gereicht


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie, Du hast noch Energie??? War am Samstag wohl doch zu langsam, zu kurz, zu wenig Höhenmeter,...


Das nächste mal komme ich mit Motor!
Nee Spaß beiseite, war eine super Tour. Nur am Anfang war wohl das Tempo für mich etwas zu hoch.

// Rocky


----------



## Maggo (14. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo / Gerd seid Ihr am Mittwoch dabei wenn wir das Enduro einweihen?



sieht danach aus, ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann fahr ich aber nicht mit, mir hats gereicht


Was mache ich denn mit dem Bild?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> ...Nur am Anfang war wohl das Tempo für mich etwas zu hoch.



Definiere "Am Anfang"


----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was mache ich denn mit dem Bild?



Erstmal in eines Deiner Alben hochladen. Dann kannst Du, oder jemand anderes (ich) es hier hineinposten und im Namen vom Lugga nochmal mit dem Maggo schimpfen, dass er nicht dabei war!


----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Definiere "Am Anfang"



Er meint wahrscheinlich ganz hinten. Vorne war es nicht so schnell! Oder?


----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sieht danach aus, ja.



lassen wir den Carsten denn dann überhaupt auch mal mit seiner Enduro fahren???


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Mai 2007)

Ok ich präzisiere: (geiles Wort)
Das Tempo war nicht nur am Anfang recht hoch, sondern generell.
Selbst Eure trainierte Power Frau hatte am Ende etwas Probleme. (ok das lag vielleicht am Bruder und mir).
Das Bild kann ich jetzt nicht laden habe kein Kabel dabei.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok ich präzisiere: (geiles Wort)
> Das Tempo war nicht nur am Anfang recht hoch, sondern generell.
> Selbst Eure trainierte Power Frau hatte am Ende etwas Probleme. (ok das lag vielleicht am Bruder und mir).
> Das Bild kann ich jetzt nicht laden habe kein Kabel dabei.
> ...



Unserer durchtrainierten Taunusplauschersuperpowerdimba kommen wir ja normalerweise gar nicht hinterher! Hat sie euch da hinten dauernd ziehen müssen, oder wie habt ihr sie so fertig gemacht???


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Mai 2007)

Du musst nur blöd schwetzen den Rest macht sie selbst! (lachen, schnappatmung und seitenstechen)


----------



## Maggo (14. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Erstmal in eines Deiner Alben hochladen. Dann kannst Du, oder jemand anderes (ich) es hier hineinposten und im Namen vom Lugga nochmal mit dem Maggo schimpfen, dass er nicht dabei war!



schütt du auch nur auch noch streusalz in meine wunden. ich hab seit freitag hier echt murphy aufm programm und vermisse euch schon ein klein wenig. wenn ihr allerdings so weitermacht.......


----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schütt du auch nur auch noch streusalz in meine wunden. ich hab seit freitag hier echt murphy aufm programm und vermisse euch schon ein klein wenig. wenn ihr allerdings so weitermacht.......



Hey mann, Du weißt ganz genau wie sehr ich Dich vermisse! Und das nicht nur als Pannensoll!!! Ich freue mich schon richtig auf Mittwoch, wenn wir mal wieder `ne Hofheimer machen!!!!!  (Wenn die 36km nach WI und zurück mich nicht zu fertig gemacht haben.)


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was mache ich denn mit dem Bild?


Doch nicht das Flickenbild, vernichten 



Arachne schrieb:


> lassen wir den Carsten denn dann überhaupt auch mal mit seiner Enduro fahren???



Das kann er ja wohl vergessen, wir kommen doch nicht um Ihm beim fahren auf dem Enduro zuzuschauen. Sinn und Zweck ist es doch was wir fahren, um anschließen MTK-Cube die hohe Qualität seines Bikes bestätigen können  Am Donnerstag darf Carsten dann auch mal!




Maggo schrieb:


> schütt du auch nur auch noch streusalz in meine wunden. ich hab seit freitag hier echt murphy aufm programm und vermisse euch schon ein klein wenig. wenn ihr allerdings so weitermacht.......



Das mit Murphy kann nicht sein, der treibt sich doch hier rum!


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon richtig auf Mittwoch, wenn wir mal wieder `ne Hofheimer machen!!!!!



bin gestern rund um den kapellenberg geführt worden. ich wußte ja gar nicht, dass es da ein paar nette trails gibt, die ich noch nie gefahren bin   
zwischen albertsweg und hoher schneise geht noch echt was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> zwischen albertsweg und hoher schneise geht noch echt was



Lustig, das war ich gestern Mittag auch mit Frau und Kumpel unterwegs


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lustig, das war ich gestern Mittag auch mit Frau und Kumpel unterwegs



morgens, du schnarchnase, morgens  

so, werde mich jetzt mal in den regen stürzen  . mal gucken ob die regenklamotten noch was taugen ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2007)

Ich fand das Tempo hinten ganz passend. Einer muss ja aufpassen, das alle zusammenbleiben und keiner den Anschluß verpasst. 

Unsere Taktik ist ja ganz gut aufgegangen.


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2007)

für die nochradheimfahrer :

ab liederbach nachlassender regen, kelkheim z.z. von oben her trocken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2007)

FRA trocken, fahre jetzt gleich Richtung Feldi...


----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du musst nur blöd schwetzen den Rest macht sie selbst! (lachen, schnappatmung und seitenstechen)



oh, blöd schwätzen kann ich gut!  Wahrscheinlich hört sie mir nicht zu...


----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> für die nochradheimfahrer :
> 
> ab liederbach nachlassender regen, kelkheim z.z. von oben her trocken !





wahltho schrieb:


> FRA trocken, fahre jetzt gleich Richtung Feldi...



WI meldet aktuell aufklappende Regenschirme.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Mai 2007)

Ei gude wie!

als ich heut morgen ausm Fenster geguckt habe war für mich klar mit dem Bike zu fahren. Und weil ich knapp war hab ich die Schutzbleche natürlich links liegen lassen 
so ab 13:30 war mir dann klar das ich nicht trocken zuhause ankomme 
und nach 3mins (da wars dann 15:59) aufm Rad war meine lange Jeans mind. doppelt so schwer wie sonst. Die 24mins S-Bahn (die 12mins zu spät kam) waren ne echte Freude, aber ich konnte mich ja auf den folgenden 21mins Heimweg wieder beruhigen 
nochdazu ist der Schnitt echt beschissen


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> als ich heut morgen ausm Fenster geguckt habe war für mich klar mit dem Bike zu fahren. Und weil ich knapp war hab ich die Schutzbleche natürlich links liegen lassen
> so ab 13:30 war mir dann klar das ich nicht trocken zuhause ankomme



zur arbeit habe ich grundsätzlich die schutzbleche dran, da man hierzulande selten weiß, wie knapp 10 stunden später das wetter aussieht  
regenzeugs schlepp ich daher auch immer im rucksack mit ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Mai 2007)

die hab ich normal auch dran, aber wärend dieser 6 Wochen Schönwetterperiode  hab ich sie abgemacht weil ich mit dem Rad auch hier noch rumgefahren bin. Und 24°C bei klarem blauem Himmel und Schutzbleche am mit Slicks bestückten MTB...ich weiß nicht 
sind aber schon wieder dran, war das erste was ich gemacht habe als ich zuhause war.


----------



## caroka (14. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok ich präzisiere: (geiles Wort)
> Das Tempo war nicht nur am Anfang recht hoch, sondern generell.
> Selbst Eure trainierte Power Frau hatte am Ende etwas Probleme. (ok das lag vielleicht am Bruder und mir).
> ......





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du musst nur blöd schwetzen den Rest macht sie selbst! (lachen, schnappatmung und seitenstechen)



Hab ich Euch schon gesagt, dass ich nach der Tour Muskelkater hatte......... 
Nein, nicht in den Beinen..........


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab ich Euch schon gesagt, dass ich nach der Tour Muskelkater hatte.........
> Nein, nicht in den Beinen..........



war wohl ne typische plauschertour


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Mai 2007)

huhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> huhu



erschreck einen doch nicht so 




ei gude Ralph.


----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

Hat hier mittlerweile jemand Erfahrung mit den RWS-Schnellspannern von DT? Oder Kann von solchen berichten?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Mai 2007)

gude sebastian...mein rücken geht besser, hoffe das ich morgen mal ne kleine runde fahren kann.

gude gerd, der nur touren macht wo ich nicht mitfahren kann


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

gude hkn,
was hasde denn am Buckel gehabt?


----------



## Arachne (14. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> gude gerd, der nur touren macht wo ich nicht mitfahren kann



Nein, nein, ich hatte Samstag nur versucht die beiden Schnellen bergauf nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren.  Natürlich haben wir an den Kreuzungen immer gewartet!  Es hatte sich also immer nur kurzzeitig auseinander gerissen. Bergab war die Reihenfolge dann anders...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gude hkn,
> was hasde denn am Buckel gehabt?



ich glaub er hatte Schmerzen im Rücken 

@hkn: schön das es wieder besser geht.

schon dich morgen das du Mittwoch abend bei der Entjungferung mitmischen kannst  klingt wie ne geplante vergewaltigung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gude hkn,
> was hasde denn am Buckel gehabt?



gude uwe, och weiß nicht...hatte einfach am samstagmittag rückenschmerzen. nun ist es aber wieder langsam gut. also nix schlimmes, muss nun aber doch wieder einpaar übungen für den rücken daheim machen.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, nein, ich hatte Samstag nur versucht die beiden Schnellen bergauf nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren.  Natürlich haben wir an den Kreuzungen immer gewartet!  Es hatte sich also immer nur kurzzeitig auseinander gerissen. Bergab war die Reihenfolge dann anders...



 ich glaub dir kein wort


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich glaub er hatte Schmerzen im Rücken
> 
> @hkn: schön das es wieder besser geht.
> 
> schon dich morgen das du Mittwoch abend bei der Entjungferung mitmischen kannst  klingt wie ne geplante vergewaltigung...



glaub nicht das ich am mittwoch dabei sein kann, muss mal stefan fragen ob ich das auto haben kann. um wieviel uhr wäre denn treffpuntk?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, nein, ich hatte Samstag nur versucht die beiden Schnellen bergauf nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren.  Natürlich haben wir an den Kreuzungen immer gewartet!  Es hatte sich also immer nur kurzzeitig auseinander gerissen. Bergab war die Reihenfolge dann anders...



  Google ist aber immer vorne dabei gewesen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2007)

Bis er gemerkt hat, dass hinten mehr gelacht wird. Auf ein Mal war er auch hinten. 

Ich sag doch, unsere Taktik ist voll aufgegangen.


----------



## Google (14. Mai 2007)

Paaah Ich war nur wegen Racebabe hinten  Ich bin bekannt für die gute Betreuung...Caroka war ja schon bewußtlos vom Lachen

Ach so...Und wenns runter ging war ich meistens beim Luca oder beim Fabian  Harr, Harr


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2007)

Soso, das sah mir aber eher wie eine Mischung aus Neugierde und Konditionsschwäche aus.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo Caro,

was macht dein Muskelkater?
Und noch gut nach Hause gekommen so spät in der Nacht. 
So jetzt machen wir die Anderen mal etwas neugierig......... 
Gruß Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2007)

Was war da los? Was habe ich nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Mai 2007)

Dir sage ich nix, du warst doch dabei.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2007)

Pssssst. Leise.[shy]


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Pssssst. Leise.[shy]




Neeeeee


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Mai 2007)

davon will ich auch was


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Mai 2007)

Wovon sprichst du? [grübel]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2007)

N'abend,

Feldi war supi:

Trocken rauf und runter

Schlammfaktor mittel

und recht mild

... aber vor allen Dingen...

... nichts los im Wald: Vom Franzoseneck über Feldi bis nach Kelkheim ein Biker und ein Jogger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Mai 2007)

Achso und...

... Angenehme Nachtruhe


----------



## Arachne (15. Mai 2007)

6MBit für mich alleine!!!  Im Büro habe ich 2 für 400...

     

 ich bin drin


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 6MBit für mich alleine!!!  Im Büro habe ich 2 für 400...
> 
> 
> 
> ich bin drin



gratuliere...aber im büro haste die 2 bestimmt auch up


----------



## Arachne (15. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gratuliere...aber im büro haste die 2 bestimmt auch up



Naja, 2048/400 sind nicht nur weniger als 640/1, da habe ich auch noch super einschränkende, nicht von mir, nicht in unserem Amt verwaltete Proxy- und Firewallserver. Und die nerven schon ziemlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich bin drin



ei wo isser denn   kaaner hier  

trotzdem erst mal "mahlzeit"


----------



## caroka (15. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ei wo isser denn   kaaner hier
> 
> trotzdem erst mal "mahlzeit"



Des iss einfach nur zu früh.  Der kimmt glei noch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit zurück!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2007)

Morsche,
jetzt hock ich hier und wart auf meinen Chefi schon seit ner Stunde??? Sind die alle so??? wir wollten eigentlich um 8 in Basel sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2007)

08:00 Basel, das wird sportlich


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2007)

seh ich auch so, eben is er da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (15. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Arachne (15. Mai 2007)

Moje, was fer  `ne Betriebsamkeit so midde in de Nachd... uuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje, was fer  `ne Betriebsamkeit so midde in de Nachd... uuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh



da is er ja endlich  
also zeig mal, was die neue verbindung so druff hat. oder biste etwa auf a***** mit weniger speed


----------



## Arachne (15. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da is er ja endlich
> also zeig mal, was die neue verbindung so druff hat. oder biste etwa auf a***** mit weniger speed



um die Zeit auf der A*****???  Meine Kollegen würden tot umfallen...


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> um die Zeit auf der A*****???  Meine Kollegen würden tot umfallen...



ach, die kollegen sind aber schon da ...

und wo du doch jetzt näher dran wohnst ... kannste auch länger pennen


----------



## Arachne (15. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...und wo du doch jetzt näher dran wohnst ... kannste auch länger pennen



ja, liegt aber auch daran, dass es hier wesentlich ruhiger ist!


----------



## arkonis (15. Mai 2007)

moie, ich sag den Kollegen nur wenn der kaffee früher auf dem Tisch darstehen würde, könnte ich auch früher auf die a****** zum Glück hab ich nur 10 min bis zur a******  da fall ich sozusagen vom Bett in den Bürostuhl


----------



## arkonis (15. Mai 2007)

mal ne frage:

wenn ich einen 380 Volt Anschluß habe und an diesen 380 Volt für die Herdplatte und zusätzlich 220 V an einer Phase + NUllleiter für den Backofen abklemme gibt es da Probleme wegen event. asymetrischen Auslastung der Phasen oder zu hoher Belastung des Nulleiters? fackelt mir dann die Bude ab? Hab nämlich nur einen 380 V Anschluß in liegen aber einen neuen Backofen mit nur 220 V, es funktioniert auch alles soweit ganz prima, aber irgendwie kommen mir da Zweifel ob das so ganz ruichtig ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> um die Zeit auf der A*****???  Meine Kollegen würden tot umfallen...



... dann hättest Du aber wenigstens mehr Bandbreite für Dich


----------



## Arachne (15. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> 
> wenn ich einen 380 Volt Anschluß habe und an diesen 380 Volt für die Herdplatte und zusätzlich 220 V an einer Phase + NUllleiter für den Backofen abklemme gibt es da Probleme wegen event. asymetrischen Auslastung der Phasen oder zu hoher Belastung des Nulleiters? fackelt mir dann die Bude ab? Hab nämlich nur einen 380 V Anschluß in liegen aber einen neuen Backofen mit nur 220 V, es funktioniert auch alles soweit ganz prima, aber irgendwie kommen mir da Zweifel ob das so ganz ruichtig ist



Ich als Hobby-Abfakler kann Dir sagen: No Problem! Wenn Du eine Phase nimmst ist das das Gleiche, wie wenn Du einen reinen 220V-Anschluß hast. Wenn Du nicht gerade eine Phase überlastest, ist es egal wie unterschiedlich Du die Phasen belastest. Sind die Phasen einzeln abgesichert? Darauf würde ich achten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine Phase nimmst ist das das Gleiche, wie wenn Du einen reinen 220V-Anschluß hast ... Sind die Phasen einzeln abgesichert? Darauf würde ich achten.



Das wäre auch meine Meinung...


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Mai 2007)

UST mit Schlauch!






Eigentlich wollte ich das Bild einstellen, aber es kommt nur der Link.
Wenn jemand helfen kann, ich bin zu blöd dafür. Arbeite auch erst 20Jahre in der IT Branche......

// Rocky


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2007)

unter dem bild im fotoalbum gibts 2 zeilen mit einem forumscode. einmal für vollbild und einmal für thumbnail. einfach einen dieser links kopieren


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Mai 2007)

Danke wieder etwas gelernt.


----------



## Maggo (15. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich als Hobby-Abfakler kann Dir sagen: No Problem! Wenn Du eine Phase nimmst ist das das Gleiche, wie wenn Du einen reinen 220V-Anschluß hast. Wenn Du nicht gerade eine Phase überlastest, ist es egal wie unterschiedlich Du die Phasen belastest. Sind die Phasen einzeln abgesichert? Darauf würde ich achten.



funktioniert aber nur bei solch "kleinen" lasten. wenns kabel dicker wird wirkt sich auch eine phasenschieflast merklicher aus. in der bude sollte nix passieren.....


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Mai 2007)

gude plausscher,

@maggo -> phasenschieflast hört sich toll an, könnte ne bezeichnung für jemand sein der gerade durch nen anlieger bügelt


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> unter dem bild im fotoalbum gibts 2 zeilen mit einem forumscode. einmal für vollbild und einmal für thumbnail. einfach einen dieser links kopieren



da kann ich mit


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2007)

wasn hier los  

leute, bald ist feierabend und die sonne kommt raus


----------



## Arachne (15. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wasn hier los
> 
> leute, bald ist feierabend und die sonne kommt raus



toll, dann können die Klamotten von heute Morgen trocknen!  

Ich bin mittlerweile mit meiner zweiten Besprechung durch und fühle mich ebenso. Mir ist irgendwie zutiest zuwider etwas zu besprechen, wovon keiner eine Ahnung hat. Übrigens auch nicht die, wegen derer es besprochen wird. Habt ihr schon mal einen Auftrag bekommen, von dem der Beauftragende nicht weiß wohin es gehen soll und wie es erreicht wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> leute, bald ist feierabend und die sonne kommt raus



Tja, Feldi oder nicht Feldi, das ist hier die Frage...


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, Feldi oder nicht Feldi, das ist hier die Frage...



gute frage  

momentan bin ich aber erst mal irgendwie total müde. bin auch heute faulerweise mit dem auto gefahren ...
mal schauen ob ich noch ne runde drehe ...


----------



## Arachne (15. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, Feldi oder nicht Feldi, das ist hier die Frage...





wissefux schrieb:


> gute frage
> 
> momentan bin ich aber erst mal irgendwie total müde. bin auch heute faulerweise mit dem auto gefahren ...
> mal schauen ob ich noch ne runde drehe ...



Seid ihr fleißig!  Ob ich mich mal `ne Runde auf die Tastatur lege?


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Seid ihr fleißig!  Ob ich mich mal `ne Runde auf die Tastatur lege?



wahltho ist wohl eher fleißig  
wenn ich mir die aktuellen temperaturen aufm feldi anschaue, schwindet irgendwie heute meine lust : +6°C, gefühlte +2°C


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> toll, dann können die Klamotten von heute Morgen trocknen!
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile mit meiner zweiten Besprechung durch und fühle mich ebenso. Mir ist irgendwie zutiest zuwider etwas zu besprechen, wovon keiner eine Ahnung hat. Übrigens auch nicht die, wegen derer es besprochen wird. Habt ihr schon mal einen Auftrag bekommen, von dem der Beauftragende nicht weiß wohin es gehen soll und wie es erreicht wird?




Klar doch. Je größer die Company, desto eher tritt dieses ein.

Und wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiß, dann bilden wir 'nen Arbeitskreis.


----------



## Arachne (15. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Klar doch. Je größer die Company, desto eher tritt dieses ein.
> 
> Und wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiß, dann bilden wir 'nen Arbeitskreis.



...mit einem Projektleiter, der ebenso gut ein Projekt leitet, wie ein Zitronenfalter Zitronen faltet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Mai 2007)

ich will mich ja auch die ganze zeit überreden wenigstens mal einpaar meter zu biken...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Mai 2007)

Wurden hier nicht letztens Reduzierhülsen für den Steuersatz von 1 1/2 auf 1 1/8 Zoll gesucht? - Nicolai hat sowas im Programm


----------



## Tech3 (15. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> unter dem bild im fotoalbum gibts 2 zeilen mit einem forumscode. einmal für vollbild und einmal für thumbnail. einfach einen dieser links kopieren



Was sind denn das für Laufräder? In meinen darf ich max. 2.3" fahren


----------



## caroka (15. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wurden hier nicht letztens Reduzierhülsen für den Steuersatz von 1 1/2 auf 1 1/8 Zoll gesucht? - Nicolai hat sowas im Programm



Ich glaube das war Arkonis.


----------



## Maggo (15. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> toll, dann können die Klamotten von heute Morgen trocknen!
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile mit meiner zweiten Besprechung durch und fühle mich ebenso. Mir ist irgendwie zutiest zuwider etwas zu besprechen, wovon keiner eine Ahnung hat. Übrigens auch nicht die, wegen derer es besprochen wird. Habt ihr schon mal einen Auftrag bekommen, von dem der Beauftragende nicht weiß wohin es gehen soll und wie es erreicht wird?



wilkommen im club. den patienten die uns beauftragen muss auch ab und an gesagt werden, dass wir lediglich gekommen sind um beispielsweise ne bühne zu beleuchten und nicht um die physik ausser kraft zu setzen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!



killerkeks schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Laufräder? In meinen darf ich max. 2.3" fahren



Was hast du denn für Laufräder? In den Laufrädern von meinem HT soll man angeblich nur alles von 1,9" bis 2,25 Zoll drin fahren könnendürfensollen.
Ich hab schon 1,3" und 2,35" da drin gehabt und das Problemlos. Ich denke nicht das man das so eng sehen muss.


----------



## Tech3 (15. Mai 2007)

Mavic Crossland

Hab 2.25er drinne und ist laut Handbuch bis 2.3 geeignet.
Bin da lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen


----------



## Maggo (15. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mavic Crossland
> 
> Hab 2.25er drinne und ist laut Handbuch bis 2.3 geeignet.
> Bin da lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen



genau das tun die hersteller ja auch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Mai 2007)

mit 2,25 kann man doch auch fahren.


----------



## wondermike (15. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal einen Auftrag bekommen, von dem der Beauftragende nicht weiß wohin es gehen soll und wie es erreicht wird?



Hast Du schonmal 'nen anderen bekommen? Ist doch der Normalfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Mai 2007)

ich bin tatsächlich gefahren...irgendwie was stimmt aber nicht entweder ich hab in der letzten woche so abgebaut oder beim einbau der neuen beläge hinten hat was nicht hingehauen. fühlte sich an also ob ich von irgendwas gebremst werde.

am end lag es einfach an mir. ich hab keine biker getroffen, weder auf dem weg zum feldi, noch oben drauf, nicht während stefan und ich den halbtoten runter sind, auch nicht bei der AIRTIME über den einen baumstamm , auf dem weg zum fuchsi nicht, sandplaken alles wie ausgestorben. grad mal 4 jogger. obs an den 5 °C lag?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> 
> wenn ich einen 380 Volt Anschluß habe und an diesen 380 Volt für die Herdplatte und zusätzlich 220 V an einer Phase + NUllleiter für den Backofen abklemme gibt es da Probleme wegen event. asymetrischen Auslastung der Phasen oder zu hoher Belastung des Nulleiters? fackelt mir dann die Bude ab? Hab nämlich nur einen 380 V Anschluß in liegen aber einen neuen Backofen mit nur 220 V, es funktioniert auch alles soweit ganz prima, aber irgendwie kommen mir da Zweifel ob das so ganz ruichtig ist



das is in Ordnung



Arachne schrieb:


> Ich als Hobby-Abfakler kann Dir sagen: No Problem! Wenn Du eine Phase nimmst ist das das Gleiche, wie wenn Du einen reinen 220V-Anschluß hast. Wenn Du nicht gerade eine Phase überlastest, ist es egal wie unterschiedlich Du die Phasen belastest. Sind die Phasen einzeln abgesichert? Darauf würde ich achten.








rocky_mountain schrieb:


> UST mit Schlauch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du Säckel 



killerkeks schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Laufräder? In meinen darf ich max. 2.3" fahren



Mavic Crossland mit Enduro Achse  die Originalachse is mir mal durchgebrochen, wieso das ausgerechnet mir passiert ist weiß ich auch nicht  




killerkeks schrieb:


> Mavic Crossland
> 
> Hab 2.25er drinne und ist laut Handbuch bis 2.3 geeignet.
> Bin da lieber auf Nummer sicher gegangen



Die Crossland sind gut


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich bin tatsächlich gefahren...irgendwie was stimmt aber nicht entweder ich hab in der letzten woche so abgebaut oder beim einbau der neuen beläge hinten hat was nicht hingehauen. fühlte sich an also ob ich von irgendwas gebremst werde.
> 
> am end lag es einfach an mir. ich hab keine biker getroffen, weder auf dem weg zum feldi, noch oben drauf, nicht während stefan und ich den halbtoten runter sind, auch nicht bei der AIRTIME über den einen baumstamm , auf dem weg zum fuchsi nicht, sandplaken alles wie ausgestorben. grad mal 4 jogger. obs an den 5 °C lag?



*Jetzt bin ich aber echt sauer*
Du fährst den Halbtoten und fragst nichtmal ob ich Zeit hab


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2007)

Hirsch wie gehts, bist mal wieder arg ruhig


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2007)

http://www.wetteronline.de/Hessen/Taunus.htm
was mache mer dann am Freitag  mir fällt da gar nix ein...is doch bestimmt langweilig bei dem schöne Wetter nix zu tun...  wo ich doch frei hab



Mann könnte es krachen lassen, Mann wird es krachen lassen!

Freitag morgen Treffpunkt Fuxi, wer hat wann Zeit? 
Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz laaaaaaaaaaaangsam hoch und extra extra schnell runner


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Jetzt bin ich aber echt sauer*
> Du fährst den Halbtoten und fragst nichtmal ob ich Zeit hab



uwe mein bester...war auch nicht so schnell...auf trockenem boden macht das einfach mehr spaß. auf dem halbtot trail gibts auch nen neuen sprung...bin mir aber noch nicht ganz im klaren wie man den springen soll...eher nix für mich 

ich hätte die gerne gefragt aber es war ziemlich kurzfristig...wollte eigentlich nur mal kurz auf den treisberg (3,5 km *lach*) da meinte stefan das wir doch auch schnell zum feldi und zum halbtoten eiern könnten...tja das haben wir dann auch gemacht...war zum schluss schon ganz schön dunkel...viertel vor zehn im wald ohne licht war teilweise wegbeschaffenheitsraten  angesagt


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Freitag morgen Treffpunkt Fuxi, wer hat wann Zeit?
> Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz laaaaaaaaaaaangsam hoch und extra extra schnell runner



sooooooooooooooooo richtig schnell ist zur zeit aber nicht drin und ich muss erstmal schauen was meine blöde bremse macht...oder ich kauf mir 2 neue beine mit leistungsfähigen muskeln *gg*


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Mai 2007)

GN8 meine lieben.


----------



## arkonis (16. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das is in Ordnung







Arachne schrieb:


> Ich als Hobby-Abfakler kann Dir sagen: No Problem! Wenn Du eine Phase nimmst ist das das Gleiche, wie wenn Du einen reinen 220V-Anschluß hast. Wenn Du nicht gerade eine Phase überlastest, ist es egal wie unterschiedlich Du die Phasen belastest. Sind die Phasen einzeln abgesichert? Darauf würde ich achten.



jep sind einzeln gesichert 




wahltho schrieb:


> Wurden hier nicht letztens Reduzierhülsen für den Steuersatz von 1 1/2 auf 1 1/8 Zoll gesucht? - Nicolai hat sowas im Programm



heute ist der normale Standart Steuersatz angekommen, werde diesen dann mal einbauen und fertig ist endlich das HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2007)

gude morsche,

was gehtn eigentlich jetzt heut abend??? wann war nochmal treffpunkt und wer wird dabei sein???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Mai 2007)

Weiß der Carsten eigentlich von seinem Glück?   So wie ich sein Posting interpretiere, möchte er sich erst mal in Ruhe (auf heimischen Trails) mit dem Bike vertraut machen und ich persönlich würde es vorziehen, das allein zu machen, ohne daß ständig einer fragt, ob er auch mal fahren darf. 
Naja, er kann sich ja heute abend noch dazu äußern, wenn er wieder Netz hat.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2007)

Morgen,
bin vom Regen geweckt worn, igigititi :kotz:


Bei so nem Wetter werd ich nicht dabei sein, hab schon leichten Schnupfen und will keinen richtigen Schnupfen. Na ja, schaun mer mal


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei so nem Wetter werd ich nicht dabei sein, hab schon leichten Schnupfen und will keinen richtigen Schnupfen. Na la, schaun mer mal



genau deshalb hab ich heute auch wieder gekniffen und bin auto gefahren. schließlich will ich wenigstens halbwegs gesund und ohne lästigen schnupfen am sonntag den schinderhannes jagen ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schließlich will ich wenigstens halbwegs gesund und ohne lästigen schnupfen am sonntag den schinderhannes jagen ...


Schinder nennt mich ja der Wondermike schon regelmäßig, aber den Schinderhannes verbiete ich mir doch bitte!


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Weiß der Carsten eigentlich von seinem Glück?   So wie ich sein Posting interpretiere, möchte er sich erst mal in Ruhe (auf heimischen Trails) mit dem Bike vertraut machen und ich persönlich würde es vorziehen, das allein zu machen, ohne daß ständig einer fragt, ob er auch mal fahren darf.
> Naja, er kann sich ja heute abend noch dazu äußern, wenn er wieder Netz hat.



Moje, er hat doch eigentlich sogar von einem lmb geschrieben. Ist wohl wieder Land unter...  Jetzt, nachdem er sich durch seinen A******einsatz das Fully leisten konnte, muß er selbigen wieder reduzieren, damit er es auch mal fahren kann!  

Oder aber er tauscht es gegen ein größeres um. Dann kann ich ihm immer berichten wie toll es sich auf diesem und jenem Trail fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na klar Ich hatte vor so von 18:00 bis 20:00 in heimatlichen Gefilden (Uhrtürmchen Hofheim/Staufen/Lorsbach-Runde) erstmal anzufangen, um das Bike kennenzulernen. Insbesondere wegen meiner etwas desolaten Fitneß wird es wahrscheinlich langsam.
> LMB folgt noch. Bin nu erstma offline bis Montag.


O.K., hatte ich überlesen.


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Schinder nennt mich ja der Wondermike schon regelmäßig, aber den Schinderhannes verbiete ich mir doch bitte!



schaun mer mal, wer wen jagd  
rechne mir echte siegchancen aus ... in der kategorie "ohne klickies"


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Weiß der Carsten eigentlich von seinem Glück?   So wie ich sein Posting interpretiere, möchte er sich erst mal in Ruhe (auf heimischen Trails) mit dem Bike vertraut machen und ich persönlich würde es vorziehen, das allein zu machen, ohne daß ständig einer fragt, ob er auch mal fahren darf.
> Naja, er kann sich ja heute abend noch dazu äußern, wenn er wieder Netz hat.



ey, ihr kennt mich doch als sehr zurückhaltenden menschen. ich würde nie auf die idee kommen dem carsten sein bike abzuluxen, schon gar nicht auf seiner jungfernfahrt. ich will nur einfach wieder biken, einigermassen gutes wetter vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude morsche,
> 
> was gehtn eigentlich jetzt heut abend??? wann war nochmal treffpunkt und wer wird dabei sein???



Ich habe mal vorsichtshalber `nen lmb für heute Abend 18 Uhr eingetragen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Mai 2007)

MOIN -
@Arachne.........Haste den SDF erreicht? Beim Autozubehör vielleicht?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ey, ihr kennt mich doch als sehr zurückhaltenden menschen. ich würde nie auf die idee kommen dem carsten sein bike abzuluxen, schon gar nicht auf seiner jungfernfahrt. ich will nur einfach wieder biken, einigermassen gutes wetter vorausgesetzt.



Ich denke alle anderen würden auch nur kommen um Cartsens neues Bike anzupreisen, fahren wollt ich, wenn überhaupt, nur auf dem Marktplatz.


Katz was denkst Du denn was mir für Kerle und Mädchen sind?


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

ich kann die meisten neuen bikes gar net fahren, weil ihr immer diese dämlichen klickpedale (meist noch ohne käfig) dranbaut   . auf so einem schneebesen hat man halt ohne passendes schuhwerk nur schlecht halt ...

und auf meine schicken bärentatzen kommen dafür keine klickie-schuhe  

so, jetzt hab ichs euch gegeben. mir geht´s schon viel besser


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIN -
> @Arachne.........Haste den SDF erreicht? Beim Autozubehör vielleicht?



hatte ihm gestern gemailt, aber noch keine Antwort. Rufe ihn später auch noch an.

Weiß hier jemand, wo ich so ein rot weißes Schild für das Fahren mit Fahrradhalter bekomme? Ist wohl in Italien Pflicht.


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hatte ihm gestern gemailt, aber noch keine Antwort. Rufe ihn später auch noch an.
> 
> Weiß hier jemand, wo ich so ein rot weißes Schild für das Fahren mit Fahrradhalter bekomme? Ist wohl in Italien Pflicht.



wir mussten neulich mal so ne ladungragtübernenmeterrausfahne kaufen. die gabs zumindest im baumarkt.


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke von der Pfalz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit,

war gestern noch trailig im Taunus rund um den Altkönig unterwegs. Es war einfach nur g**l. Das Wetter war schön, die Trails halbwegs trocken und man hatte wieder seine Ruhe im Wald. Das Wetter kann ruhig so bleiben  




arkonis schrieb:


> heute ist der normale Standart Steuersatz angekommen, werde diesen dann mal einbauen und fertig ist endlich das HT



Sorry, ich dachte, Du würdest entsprechende Reduzierhülsen brauchen, um "Standardsteuersätze" (= 1 1/8 Zoll) montieren zu können.


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke von der Pfalz.



liebe caro, das geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

und dann ganz ohne bike


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

schon besser


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

Lieber Fux,
gehe nicht so hart mit mir ins Gericht.  Die Bilder verzerren etwas. Es war dort so steil  und auf dem 2. Bild sind wir hoch zu einer Burg.


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lieber Fux,
> gehe nicht so hart mit mir ins Gericht.  Die Bilder verzerren etwas. Es war dort so steil  und auf dem 2. Bild sind wir hoch zu einer Burg.


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schon besser



Der ist gefahren wie ein Gott.  Ist der Guide von der Allgäuwoche von der Dimb. Was für ein Deutsch.


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ........ Das Wetter kann ruhig so bleiben


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



Ich sehe schon, Du willst Beweise. Wir müssen da mal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der ist gefahren wie ein Gott.  Ist der Guide von der Allgäuwoche von der Dimb. Was für ein Deutsch.



hat er da einen wallride gemacht oder kam er direkt von oben runter  




caroka schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, Du willst Beweise. Wir müssen da mal hin.



vielleicht klappts ja mal. jetzt ist mal die eifel dran


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2007)

Piep


----------



## arkonis (16. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude morsche,
> 
> was gehtn eigentlich jetzt heut abend??? wann war nochmal treffpunkt und wer wird dabei sein???



ich hätte gewollt aber komme erst um 17 Uhr heim und dann wollte ich noch beim Hibike den Steuersatz und ein paar Ersatzteile abholen.


----------



## arkonis (16. Mai 2007)

morgen ist schon wieder Vatertag, wird Zeit das Thema "Männerrunde" zu starten


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich hätte gewollt aber komme erst um 17 Uhr heim und dann wollte ich noch beim Hibike den Steuersatz und ein paar Ersatzteile abholen.



frag mal, wann endlich mein jekyll 800 fertig ist. das steht schon seit einigen wochen bei denen in der werkstatt rum ...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Mai 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Piep





habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher



Trööööht

Wer hat denn die Wetterstimmung mit hier rein gebracht?  Sollte das Wetter heute nicht eigentlich besser als gestern sein???  Wer hat`s mit dem Rad zur A***** geschafft? Ich nicht...

Man könnte schon wieder ein paar Kerzchen entzünden! Sie spenden Helligkeit und Wärme.  So vom warmen Büro aus betrachtet hat das Wetter auch was! Man hört, wie sich die Vögel über die aus dem überfluteten Boden herauskriechenden Würmer freuen, man freut sich heute nicht mit dem Rad Nachhause zu müssen, man denkt, lieber im Büro als unter dem Schirm,...


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ........
> Wer hat denn die Wetterstimmung mit hier rein gebracht?  Sollte das Wetter heute nicht eigentlich besser als gestern sein???  ......



Das ist uns doch egal. Morgen haben *wir* 24° und Sonne.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2007)

Wer behauptet das?


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist uns doch egal. Morgen haben *wir* 24° und Sonne.



 

Wir brauchen für den Fahrradträger noch ein 50x50cm² rot-weiß quergestreiftes Warnschild (ADAC: 30 ). Hat das hier jemand, der es uns leihen könnte?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist uns doch egal. Morgen haben *wir* 24° und Sonne.






Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wer behauptet das?



Nicht foppen lassen, *Die* ziehen doch Gen italien, aber nicht bis weit hinter den Po


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wer behauptet das?



http://www.gardasee.de/wetter/


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> sind natürlich meine waldgeist erlebnisse (ca. 20 besuche)



Daher Deine imposante Statur!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2007)

Ich beziehe meine Kenntnisse über das Lago-Wetter hier her.

Kann es sein, dass Caro da gespickt hat und schon vom Sonntag träumt?


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich beziehe meine Kenntnisse über das Lago-Wetter hier her.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Caro da gespickt hat?



Bist Du des Italienischen mächtig? Ich nicht.  Ok, die Zahlen konnte ich aber auch lesen. Demnach ist es aber erst ab Sonntag 24°C warm. Trotzdem glaube ich, dass jetzt gerade die beste Zeit ist dem hießigen Wetter gen Süden zu entfliehen...


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wer behauptet das?



So was weiß man eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2007)

Selbstverständlich. Was denkst du denn? 

Immerhin habe ich neulich unfallfrei eine Pizza bestellt. Wer will mich also bei meinem Sturm auf Rom noch aufhalten?


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich beziehe meine Kenntnisse über das Lago-Wetter hier her.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Caro da gespickt hat und schon vom Sonntag träumt?



Ich würde niemals spicken  , dafür um so mehr träumen.


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du des Italienischen mächtig? Ich nicht.  ........



Ich werde die heißblütigen Italiener schon verstehen.


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich werde die heißblütigen Italiener schon verstehen.



Klar, helfen wird es *uns* aber nicht wirklich...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich werde die heißblütigen Italiener schon verstehen.



Das mag ja sein, aber ob sie dich verstehen, ...???


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Daher Deine imposante Statur!



du redest von meinem dicken bauch? sag das doch gleich  ja auch der waldgeist hat dazu beigetragen


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, helfen wird es *uns* aber nicht wirklich...



Manchmal ist es notwendig nur an sich selbst zu denken.


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du redest von meinem dicken bauch? sag das doch gleich  ja auch der waldgeist hat dazu beigetragen



aber zum schitzelkönig mit einem 2kg-schnitzel hats trotzdem nicht gereicht


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, aber ob sie dich verstehen, ...???



Soso, Du zweifelst daran, dass ich mich verständlich ausdrücken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> lassen wir den Carsten denn dann überhaupt auch mal mit seiner Enduro fahren???


Pöhhh... 


Maggo schrieb:


> ey, ihr kennt mich doch als sehr zurückhaltenden menschen. ich würde nie auf die idee kommen dem carsten sein bike abzuluxen, schon gar nicht auf seiner jungfernfahrt. ich will nur einfach wieder biken, einigermassen gutes wetter vorausgesetzt.


Nehmt Euch ein Beispiel ! 


wissefux schrieb:


> ich kann die meisten neuen bikes gar net fahren, weil ihr immer diese dämlichen klickpedale (meist noch ohne käfig) dranbaut   . auf so einem schneebesen hat man halt ohne passendes schuhwerk nur schlecht halt ...
> und auf meine schicken bärentatzen kommen dafür keine klickie-schuhe  so, jetzt hab ichs euch gegeben. mir geht´s schon viel besser


Ich hab mir 545er dranmachen lassen ....(jez hasses aber zurückjekricht)


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Soso, Du zweifelst daran, dass ich mich verständlich ausdrücken kann.



nicht nur er


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand, wo ich so ein rot weißes Schild für das Fahren mit Fahrradhalter bekomme? Ist wohl in Italien Pflicht.


Du hast Dich in meiner Garage nicht sooooo genau umgesehen ?


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du redest von meinem dicken bauch? sag das doch gleich  ja auch der waldgeist hat dazu beigetragen



Dein Bauch ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.  Ich hätte die gleichen Worte wie auch Arachne benutzt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir brauchen fÃ¼r den FahrradtrÃ¤ger noch ein 50x50cmÂ² rot-weiÃ quergestreiftes Warnschild (ADAC: 30 â¬). Hat das hier jemand, der es uns leihen kÃ¶nnte?


Ich schau noch mal nach ob ichs wirklich (noch) habe.... es ist da; kÃ¶nnt Ihr haben (ca. 55 x 55 cm mit 4 Reflektoren + 4 Ãsen zum Anbinden)


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nicht nur er



Dass Ihr aber auch immer zusammenhalten müsst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2007)

das sind die ergebnisse jahrzehntelanger frauenstudien. die frau an sich im allgemeinen drückt sich häufig, nein eigentlich fast immer, super kompliziert aus


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dass Ihr aber auch immer zusammenhalten müsst.



Da ich weiß was Du meintest, glaube ich Dir voll und ganz! Diese Verständigung wird uns aber weder ernähren, noch auf Trails bringen...


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dein Bauch ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.  Ich hätte die gleichen Worte wie auch Arachne benutzt.



Er ist halt ein wenig schüchtern...


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich schau noch mal nach ob ichs wirklich (noch) habe....



Wäre super! 

Hast Du eigentlich immer noch vor heute Abend Rad zu fahren?


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab mir 545er dranmachen lassen ....(jez hasses aber zurückjekricht)


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

@MTK-Cube ich hab mir eben nochmal Dein Neues angesehen. 

      
Ich will auch sowas.


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

@MTK-Cube: Halt es gut fest, Dein Neues!


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: Halt es gut fest, Dein Neues!


Ich werde die Tube Sekundenkleber auf'm Sattel verbraten und dann geht nix mehr ab/runter


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es notwendig nur an sich selbst zu denken.



sehr geile antwort caro - dafür kriegste ein doppel  und


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dein Bauch ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.  Ich hätte die gleichen Worte wie auch Arachne benutzt.



balsam für meine seele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Er ist halt ein wenig schüchtern...



da das essen leider wieder zu gut schmeckt habe ich doch 10 kg zugenommen   - aber ich arbeite daran


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wäre super!


 Is da (siehe oben editiert).


Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich immer noch vor heute Abend Rad zu fahren?


Es is noch so schön sauber .... was ein sauwetter hier aber auch ....  wenn's nicht gerade schüttet will ich schon fahren .... 
Wollen wir das kurzfristig telefonisch entscheiden ? 
Wieviel Vorlaufzeit braucht's Du / Ihr dazu ?


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich werde die Tube Sekundenkleber auf'm Sattel verbraten und dann geht nix mehr ab/runter



carsten mein freund dir auf jedenfall viel spaß mit dem neuen geilen bike, kann leider heute nicht dabei sein. 1. kein auto und 2. muss auch erstmal geklärt werden warum die bremse hinten so komisch ist 

treibs aber nicht so wild, will ja bald mal wieder mit dir fahren


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> carsten mein freund dir auf jedenfall viel spaß mit dem neuen geilen bike, kann leider heute nicht dabei sein. 1. kein auto und 2. muss auch erstmal geklärt werden warum die bremse hinten so komisch ist
> 
> treibs aber nicht so wild, will ja bald mal wieder mit dir fahren


Danke Danke; will primär schauen, wie's beraguf geht (naja, bergab auch ) und was noch anders einzustellen ist.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Danke Danke; will primär schauen, wie's beraguf geht (naja, bergab auch ) und was noch anders einzustellen ist.



naja es wird auf jedenfall angenehmer von der sitzposition sein, viel mehr hollandrad  und bergauf wird halt früher das vorderrad leicht...aber das fahren wird sonst bestimmt ein traum sein...


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: Halt es gut fest, Dein Neues!



So ein Bike lohnt sich für mich doch gar nicht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja es wird auf jedenfall angenehmer von der sitzposition sein, viel mehr hollandrad  und bergauf wird halt früher das vorderrad leicht...aber das fahren wird sonst bestimmt ein traum sein...


Ich habe auch genug "Potential", das Vorderrad unten zu halten  ...
Bin mal ne Stunde offline....


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So ein Bike lohnt sich für mich doch gar nicht.



stimmt du brauchst ein flottes, kein gemütliches sofa...


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt du brauchst ein flottes, kein gemütliches sofa...



Du willst doch nur Deine Bike-Ausrede behalten können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich schau noch mal nach ob ichs wirklich (noch) habe.... es ist da; könnt Ihr haben (ca. 55 x 55 cm mit 4 Reflektoren + 4 Ösen zum Anbinden)



 

Bist Du heute Abend auch erreichbar, wenn wir doch nicht radeln?


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So ein Bike lohnt sich für mich doch gar nicht.



Wieso?


----------



## Tech3 (16. Mai 2007)

@CR:

Ich hab dein Alu fertisch 

//EDIT:
Ach ja ich trinke Warsteiner


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du willst doch nur Deine Bike-Ausrede behalten können!



mensch gerd...heute biste aber gut im aufdecken...*menno* ausreden müssen schon sein.


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso?



Kosten/Nutzen stehen in einem schlechten Verhältnis.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du heute Abend auch erreichbar, wenn wir doch nicht radeln?


Ja, bin bis Montag da (habe sogar am Freitag Urlaub; muß jedoch morgens mal korz in die Färmma). Dann bin ich ne Woche am Starnberger See.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

Hab gerade mal überlegt mir ein gebrauchtes Centurion "No Pogp" zu kaufen. Hab es aber schon wieder verworfen. Man kann nicht mal Scheibenbremsen nachrüsten.


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal überlegt mir ein gebrauchtes Centurion "No Pogp" zu kaufen. Hab es aber schon wieder verworfen. Man kann nicht mal Scheibenbremsen nachrüsten.



 No Pop???!!!


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mensch gerd...heute biste aber gut im aufdecken...*menno* ausreden müssen schon sein.



Ich kenn mich da aus! ...als Ausredeweltmeister...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich da aus! ...als Ausredeweltmeister...



du brauchst aber wenigstens bergauf keine


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> No Pop???!!!



   "No Pogo"


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> "No Pogo"



lass es, damit haste def. keinen spass. so ein vollgefedertes sollte nicht zu alt sein. die entwicklung die letzten jahre war doch ordentlich. was hätte es denn gekostet???


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

@Maggo: Wir werden die Tour heute Abend kurzfristig mit Carsten vereinbaren. Irgendwie will es ja gar nicht mehr aufhören zu regnen...


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: Wir werden die Tour heute Abend kurzfristig mit Carsten vereinbaren. Irgendwie will es ja gar nicht mehr aufhören zu regnen...



was für ne tour??? ich glaub ich bin für heute geheilt. ich werde meine nobbys nachher mal draufmachen und mich wieder freuen. morgen früh wenn petrus mitspielt starte ich nen zweiten versuch.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ja, bin bis Montag da (habe sogar am Freitag Urlaub; muß jedoch morgens mal korz in die Färmma). Dann bin ich ne Woche am Starnberger See.



Bitte ein Bild von Dir und dem Enduro


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was für ne tour??? ich glaub ich bin für heute geheilt. ich werde meine nobbys nachher mal draufmachen und mich wieder freuen. morgen früh wenn petrus mitspielt starte ich nen zweiten versuch.


 Du bist in nem LMB eingetragen 
Ich glaube das können wir heute knicken , so ein *Mistkramelendigerhundsgedönswetterschimpfdraufundärgersmilie*

Maggo, falls Du morgen fahren solltest, gib mal zur gegebenen Zeit laut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bitte ein Bild von Dir und dem Enduro


Enduro würde doch reichen oder ?
 Was soll man auch sonst anderes bei dem Wetter machen !

... hab eben mit Gerd telefoniert; Tour heute wird gecanceled.


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was für ne tour??? ich glaub ich bin für heute geheilt. ich werde meine nobbys nachher mal draufmachen und mich wieder freuen. morgen früh wenn petrus mitspielt starte ich nen zweiten versuch.



Habe den lmb gelöscht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2007)

Ei gude wie!

kommt mir sehr gelegen, wollte eben absagen


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Enduro würde doch reichen oder ?
> Was soll man auch sonst anderes bei dem Wetter machen !
> 
> ... hab eben mit Gerd telefoniert; Tour heute wird gecanceled.



Dann platzier Dich doch in der Garage vors Enduro Bike , ich will Dein Grinsen sehen  

Was is mim Freitag, Du hast Mittags Zeit?! Das Wetter soll gut sein , morgens ziemlich kalt aber dann wirds schön  
Der ideale Tag um das Enduro  auszuführen. Was sagst Du zu 14:00 Fuchsi bzw. 13:00 Hohemark. Wir könnten die letzte Tour nochmal nachfahren, leicht geändert. Sprich Halbtoten und dann den Reichenbachtrail ab kleiner Feldberg und gegebenfalls zum Abschluß den Alden. Mit dem Enduro  sicherlich zum Erzeugen von Grinsen geeignet. Sag mal wann es Dir passen würde


----------



## Tech3 (16. Mai 2007)

Boooaaahh Leute!

Wasn das fürn schei$ Wetter? *frust*
Wer hat seinen Teller nicht leergegessen? Los mit den Händen an die Wand!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo, wollte den Italienreisenden noch viel Spass und Hals und Beinbruch wünschen!


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann platzier Dich doch in der Garage vors Enduro Bike , ich will Dein Grinsen sehen


Hier bitte :





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was sagst Du zu 14:00 Fuchsi bzw. 13:00 Hohemark. Wir könnten die letzte Tour nochmal nachfahren, leicht geändert. Sprich Halbtoten und dann den Reichenbachtrail ab kleiner Feldberg und gegebenfalls zum Abschluß den Alden. Mit dem Enduro  sicherlich zum Erzeugen von Grinsen geeignet. Sag mal wann es Dir passen würde


Zeit wäre o.k.; der Umfang macht mich grüblerisch (wenn nix mehr geht, bieg ich hald früher ab)
Hier noch was zum gugge :


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ....
> Hier noch was zum gugge :



bababababaah


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!

sehr schick Carsten, freu mich schon drauf dir mal hinterher zu fahren...

...war eben ne minirunde durch Ort fahren (nach getaner Minigrillparty) um mal meinen DigicamunterdemLenkerhalter zu testen  was soll ich sagen...mein Rechner weigert sich die Datei wiederzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2007)

@carsten: morgen recht früh??? falls das wetter mitspielt?

hab ich schon gesagt, dass du mir leid tust. neues bike in der garage und wetter zum kotzen???
bei mir wars damals ähnlich, bike abgeholt und direkt danach für ne woche a**** in ner anderen stadt!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Zeit wäre o.k.; der Umfang macht mich grüblerisch (wenn nix mehr geht, bieg ich hald früher ab)
> Hier noch was zum gugge :



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, bist Du schon mal damit gefahren, runter und auch bergauf?

zum Umfang: Wir können den Alden ausfallen lassen und spielen dafür an den Schlüsselstellen länger


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2007)

@hirsch falls du mal wieder reinschaust.

zum thema klassische musik,das hier hab ich heute aufgebaut. teilweise echt interessant teils einfach sehr fremkörperisch.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2007)

Freitag 13:00 Hohemark oder 14:00 Fuxi

Spieltour, langsam hoch , schnell runter 

Halbtoten
Reichenbachtrail komplett
Victoria Trail

...sagt was


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten: morgen recht früh??? falls das wetter mitspielt?
> 
> hab ich schon gesagt, dass du mir leid tust. neues bike in der garage und wetter zum kotzen???
> bei mir wars damals ähnlich, bike abgeholt und direkt danach für ne woche a**** in ner anderen stadt!



wasn früh?


----------



## Tech3 (16. Mai 2007)

Bekomm mein Fully erst nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Hi an alle, ich antworte mal für den Carsten.

Gerd ist gerade da und will sein Anhängerschild für die Italientour abholen und was soll ich sagen, sie sind in der Garage verschollen. 

Auf antworten müsst ihr also noch warten.

War jetzt einfach zu faul mich einzuloggen, wo Carsten doch schon eingeloggt ist.

Allen, die sich ab in den Süden machen, wünsche ich einen schönen Urlaub. Kommt gesund wieder.

Gruß an alle Sabine (Missghost28)


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Freitag 13:00 Hohemark oder 14:00 Fuxi
> 
> Spieltour, langsam hoch , schnell runter
> 
> ...



a******


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wasn früh?



ich muss um 1230 zurück sein.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten: morgen recht früh??? falls das wetter mitspielt?


Gruetzi Marco,
sag mal was zur Uhrzeit; ab 8:00 aufwärts


Maggo schrieb:


> hab ich schon gesagt, dass du mir leid tust. neues bike in der garage und wetter zum kotzen???
> bei mir wars damals ähnlich, bike abgeholt und direkt danach für ne woche a**** in ner anderen stadt!


Ist das Spec-User-spezifisch ?  Das Wetter gab mir immerhin die Gelegenheit, so Kleinkram wie Sattelhöhe, Sender, Halterung/Stellung für Dirtboard oder Batterietasche etc. anzupassen bzw. anzubauen. Oder Druck von der vorderen Gabel zu nehmen; ich will ja was von den 150mm haben .


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2007)

Du bist doch sicher schon ne kleine Runde gerollt, erzähl mal, wie sind die ersten Eindrücke?

Weiß jemand warum die Videos die ich OnBike drehe von einem permanenten Klackergeräusch begleitet sind? Mehr oder weniger unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit klackert es, ausser es ist absolut eben. Aber was klackert da? Is das Micro in der Digicam lose oder wie? 
ansonsten bin ich mit der Ergebnis durchaus zufrieden


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gruetzi Marco,
> sag mal was zur Uhrzeit; ab 8:00 aufwärts
> 
> Ist das Spec-User-spezifisch ?  Das Wetter gab mir immerhin die Gelegenheit, so Kleinkram wie Sattelhöhe, Sender, Halterung/Stellung für Dirtboard oder Batterietasche etc. anzupassen bzw. anzubauen. Oder Druck von der vorderen Gabel zu nehmen; ich will ja was von den 150mm haben .



nullneunhundert???


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Du bist doch sicher schon ne kleine Runde gerollt, erzähl mal, wie sind die ersten Eindrücke?


Gerd hat sich gleich draufgesetzt und ist mehr gefahren als ich bis dahin heute. Schon geschmeidig; das Hubbelschen am Anfang der Garagen läßt sich aufwärts locker nehmen, da es quasi drüberrollt 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand warum die Videos die ich OnBike drehe von einem permanenten Klackergeräusch begleitet sind? Mehr oder weniger unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit klackert es, ausser es ist absolut eben. Aber was klackert da? Is das Micro in der Digicam lose oder wie?
> ansonsten bin ich mit der Ergebnis durchaus zufrieden


Kannst Du irgendwo ein Mustervideo "hinterlegen", um es sich anzuhören (aber ned gleich 30 MB)


----------



## arkonis (16. Mai 2007)

so mein HT ist endlich ferdisch aufgebaut , Steuersatz ist reingehämmert  hab diesen noch 10 vor 8 beim Hibike gekauft, dazu noch einen festen Spanner für das Fully wegen der rutschenden Sattelstange. 
nen Kumpel soll mir noch mit Airbrush ein paar Verzierungen machen dann ist das HT perfekt  
hat jemand noch schwarze Brakebooster abzugeben? 

@wissefux

das Jekkel habe ich nicht gesehen, bist du sicher das es der Hibike war? die meinten auch kein Jekkel zu haben


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nullneunhundert???


o.k. versuchen wir es wettertechnisch. Wo treffen ? Uhrtürmchen oder Sportpark Heide (wäre die Mitte für uns) ?


----------



## arkonis (16. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hier bitte :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




verarbeitung sieht schon mal geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2007)

Das eine was ich gemacht hab is 10mins lang, 135mb (640x480; 12,6fps - reicht...)
wüsste nicht wie und wo ich da was hinterlegen kann


----------



## caroka (16. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hi an alle, ich antworte mal für den Carsten.
> 
> Gerd ist gerade da und will sein Anhängerschild für die Italientour abholen und was soll ich sagen, sie sind in der Garage verschollen.
> 
> ...



Dank Dir Sabine. 
Dann wünsche ich Euch ne aufregende Entjungferung. 
Ich mach mich dann mal ab.
Werde die nächste Woche wohl nicht online sein. 

Ciao Ihr Plauscher


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Freitag 13:00 Hohemark oder 14:00 Fuxi
> 
> Spieltour, langsam hoch , schnell runter
> 
> ...


Schön, hört sich schon besser an; würde aber trotzdem erstmal nicht auf Deifel komm raus runterheizen. Will mich an das Bike gewöhnen z.B. die Lenkbegrenzung wg. Doppelbrücke; Schaltung ist auch anders als bisher (vorher invers) etc., schaun mer mal ... 

Wetter soll am Freitag besser als am Do., Sa. und So. sein.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dank Dir Sabine.
> Dann wünsche ich Euch ne aufregende Entjungferung.
> Ich mach mich dann mal ab.
> Werde die nächste Woche wohl nicht online sein.
> ...


Schönen Urlaub und nix mit Bruch wünscht Euch auch der "Original"-Cube.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das eine was ich gemacht hab is 10mins lang, 135mb (640x480; 12,6fps - reicht...)
> wüsste nicht wie und wo ich da was hinterlegen kann


Falls wir uns die Tage sehen sollten, bring die Kamera und den Film mit (Ton sollte mit der Kamera ja hörbar sein)


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> verarbeitung sieht schon mal geil aus


Hi Arkonis,
vor allem wenn's noch so sauber ("geputzt") ist ... 

Ich will noch ein paar Foto's draußen in der (Grün-)Anlage machen, bevor es dreckig ist, aber bei dem Wetter ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2007)

Morgen wir sicher nix bei mir, hab mir irgendwie ne Erkältung eingefangen 
mal sehn wann ich mich wieder so fühle. Aber das bekommen wir sicher noc auf die Reihe, solange kann ich den Halter noch optimieren (bisher ist die cam nur geklemmt, das ist mir aber zu wenig Halt für Trails wie den Halbtoten)


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

Missghost28 schrieb:


> ...
> Gerd ist gerade da und will sein Anhängerschild für die Italientour abholen und was soll ich sagen, sie sind in der Garage verschollen.
> 
> Auf antworten müsst ihr also noch warten.
> ...





ach ist das ein feines Teil!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach ist das ein feines Teil!!!



Sei ruhig, ich wills gar nicht hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2007)

Ei gude Gerd.

na, Blut geleckt?


----------



## Arachne (16. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude Gerd.
> 
> na, Blut geleckt?



Guude,

hechel, hechel, hechel,...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> so mein HT ist endlich ferdisch aufgebaut , Steuersatz ist reingehämmert  hab diesen noch 10 vor 8 beim Hibike gekauft,


Dann müssen wir uns knapp verpasst haben. Ich bin da etwa 19:40 raus. Das Wetter war so besch*****, daß ich mal ein par länger geplante Investitionen gegönnt habe. Hab jetzt eine Thomson-Setback-SaStü für endlich die richtige Sitzposition und wieder einen exakt schaltenden Umwerfer. Wollt da eigentlich XT nehmen, aber der 07er XTR war gerade im Angebot und damit hab ich am Umwerfer die Grämmer wieder gespart, die ich mit der neuen (längeren) SaStü aufgeschlagen hatte.  

@Carsten: Schönes neues Spielzeug hast du da. Viel Spaß beim Ausreizen!  Finde das übrigens sehr lobenswert und vernünftig, daß du dich erst mal an das Potential des Bikes ran tasten willst. Wieviele Leute haben ihr neues Material oder auch sich mit selbigem schon überschätzt und eine Bruchlandung gemacht...  

@Gardatouristen: Viel Spaß da unten und kommt alle heil wieder!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2007)

ich hoffe Canyon macht ernst und ich habe nächstes WE ein ähnliches Bild wie Carsten zum posten


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hoffe Canyon macht ernst und ich habe nächstes WE ein ähnliches Bild wie Carsten zum posten


Gab es neue Nachrichten, die Hoffnung machen ?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2007)

Viel Spaß am Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gab es neue Nachrichten, die Hoffnung machen ?



Ein Telefonat, nach dem es sich um eine, eher zwei Wochen verschiebt. Und das war letze Woche Freitag.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Viel Spaß am Gardasee



das wünsch ich denen, die fahren, auch


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

@carsten: ich bin spätestens 0800 hier und dann machen wirs fest oder auch nicht.....


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten: ich bin spätestens 0800 hier und dann machen wirs fest oder auch nicht.....


o.k. 

Gute N8 @all


----------



## arkonis (17. Mai 2007)

g8 um 8.00 ist mir zu früh


----------



## Arachne (17. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> g8 um 8.00 ist mir zu früh



Langschläfer!   

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Langschläfer!
> 
> Guten Morgen!



MOIN !! Bin etwas spät  Duschen dann Los 
Mädels maachts juut


----------



## caroka (17. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Langschläfer!
> 
> Guten Morgen!



Hau nicht so auf den Putz. Ich konnte kaum schlafen.


----------



## caroka (17. Mai 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIN !! Bin etwas spät  Duschen dann Los
> Mädels maachts juut



Ich trink noch schnell meinen Tee.


----------



## Arachne (17. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hau nicht so auf den Putz. Ich konnte kaum schlafen.





die drei Stunden, die ich Bett lag, hab ich tiiieeeef gemurmelt! 

sdf rief eben schon an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> die drei Stunden, die ich Bett lag, hab ich tiiieeeef gemurmelt!
> 
> sdf rief eben schon an...



Nu abber


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> @wissefux
> 
> das Jekkel habe ich nicht gesehen, bist du sicher das es der Hibike war? die meinten auch kein Jekkel zu haben



die sind wahrscheinlich bei hibike immer noch hin und weg von der lefty. sowas haben die ja selbst nicht im programm   

mein bike stand dort die letzten wochen ganz hinten rechts in der werkstatt,  habe es mit eigenen augen gesehn ...

viel spaß und gute reise an die gardasee-fahrer


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die sind wahrscheinlich bei hibike immer noch hin und weg von der lefty. sowas haben die ja selbst nicht im programm
> 
> mein bike stand dort die letzten wochen ganz hinten rechts in der werkstatt,  habe es mit eigenen augen gesehn ...
> 
> viel spaß und gute reise an die gardasee-fahrer



die fragen sich wohl eher gerade wo zum henker der saustift den rechten gableholm hingelegt hat. was hat die kiste denn, dass die so lange schon da rumsteht??


----------



## Arachne (17. Mai 2007)

@maggo & fux: Wißt ihr eigentlich, dass heute Feiertag ist???


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @maggo & fux: Wißt ihr eigentlich, dass heute Feiertag ist???



hab ich mitbekommen, erst hab ich mich noch gewundert warum es heut früh auf der a**** so leer war, dann ist mir so einiges klar geworden.


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

@carsten: wie schuts denn so aus?? ich kann mich immer noch nicht durchringen lust zu haben wenn ich mir das da draussen so anschaue.


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten: wie schuts denn so aus?? ich kann mich immer noch nicht durchringen lust zu haben wenn ich mir das da draussen so anschaue.


Pünktlich Dein Posting .
Wenn ich mir aus dem Küchenfenster die Garagendächer anschaue, sehe ich lauter kleine Kreise in großen Wasserpfützen .
Das sieht nicht nach Spaß² aus. Leider; können wir wohl knicken. ich schau grad nochmal nach der Wettervorhersage und -radar ....


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Mai 2007)

... Radar zeigt große Wolkenfelder; Hessen meint "Am Donnerstag viele Wolken. Auflockerungen sind eher die Ausnahme. Vor allem in der ersten Tageshälfte gelegentlich Regen." Ob das bedeutet, daß am Nachmittag vllt. kaum Regen wäre ? Könntest Du nachmittags überhaupt (hab die vorherigen Postings nicht im Kopf) ?


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

ich bin um 1330 beim spargelessen, ich weiß nicht wie lange das dauert. ich schätze aber mal, dass das eher nix wird.  falls es wider erwarten am nachmittag toll wird  können wir mal telefonieren. ich geh und bastel jetzt mal ein bisschen am trikotentwurf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Mai 2007)

Bist Du wieder ins Bett gefallen ? 
.... nee doch nicht.



Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin um 1330 beim spargelessen, ich weiß nicht wie lange das dauert. ich schätze aber mal, dass das eher nix wird.  falls es wider erwarten am nachmittag toll wird  können wir mal telefonieren. ich geh und bastel jetzt mal ein bisschen am trikotentwurf.


Gute Idee mit dem Trikot , wir telefonieren dann mal; ruf an, wenn Du zurück bist. Guten Appetit.


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Bist Du wieder ins Bett gefallen ?



nö, ich hab nur mal ein paar minütchen nicht aufgepasst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2007)

Moin, Moin,

ich denke die, die in den kommenden Tagen halbwegs regelmässig Biken wollten, müssen hier im Taunus sich damit abfinden, dass es eben ein Outdoor-Sport ist... 

Ich war gestern abend übrigens auch mal wieder bei Hibike im Ladengeschäft


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die fragen sich wohl eher gerade wo zum henker der saustift den rechten gableholm hingelegt hat. was hat die kiste denn, dass die so lange schon da rumsteht??



  im grunde ist es ja nur der eine bremskolben, den ich mangels bremsbelag zum bremsen genommen hatte ... und wo es schon da ist, sollen die auch mal grad den dämpfer warten, weil der in letzter zeit die eingehauchte luft nicht halten konnte ...



Arachne schrieb:


> @maggo & fux: Wißt ihr eigentlich, dass heute Feiertag ist???



ja und   genau deshalb hatte ich mich grad nochmal pennen gelegt  

bei dem wetter da draußen geht ja eh nix


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

mal als vorschlag. das ist auber auf jedenfall noch ausbaufähig. evtl. könnte man den ganzen rücken oder aber eine art banderole verwenden.


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2007)

@maggo :  

@kater : gefährliches neues profilbild   da bleib ich am sonntag doch lieber in deinem windschatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2007)

@mtk cube : dein profilblld ist wohl veraltet


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Mai 2007)

@Maggo: Schön, daß sich mal jemand der Sache annimmt. Schade aber, daß eure Trikots nicht mehr vor Hohlenfels fertig werden. Da hätte man euch besser identifizieren können beim Vorbeifegen!  

Echt ein Superwetter heute.   Muß statt der traditionellen Vatertagsradtour heute mittag daher ins Museum (nein, ich werde nicht ausgestellt!). Solllte es heute abend aber nicht aus Eimern kübeln, werde ich mal zwei Stündchen biken gehen. War die letzten Tage viel zu wenig auf dem Bock. Hab schon Entzugserscheinungen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kater : gefährliches neues profilbild   da bleib ich am sonntag doch lieber in deinem windschatten


Schön irrer Blick, gelle?   Ist in Schotten aufgenommen wurde und endlich mal ein Bild von mir, was einigermaßen was aussieht.

P.S.: Das Wetter muß ja wirklich grottig schlecht sein, wenn du Zeit hast, dir die Profilbilder der Leute anzugucken. 
P.P.S.: Auf deinem nicht weniger gefährlichen Profilbild erkennt man dich sofort!


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Echt ein Superwetter heute.   Muß statt der traditionellen Vatertagsradtour heute mittag daher ins Museum (nein, ich werde nicht ausgestellt!)



mach mal halblang, wir gehören ja hier wohl eher zu den jüngeren semestern. da gibts def. andere leute, die eher schon staub ansetzen......


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Schön irrer Blick, gelle?   Ist in Schotten aufgenommen wurde und endlich mal ein Bild von mir, was einigermaßen was aussieht.
> 
> P.S.: Das Wetter muß ja wirklich grottig schlecht sein, wenn du Zeit hast, dir die Profilbilder der Leute anzugucken.
> P.P.S.: Auf deinem nicht weniger gefährlichen Profilbild erkennt man dich sofort!




dein blick macht mir angst  . geb mir mal die nummer von dem museum, vielleicht geht da doch was bezüglich neuer ausstellungsmodelle  

ja das wetter ist wirklich beschissen und mein  holt noch schlaf von ihrer 24 h + 8 h schicht nach ...
ich guck aber nicht gezielt nach profilbildern, sonder eher was die leute grade aktuell im forum treiben. wenn da dann steht : "antwortet auf ..." warte ich halt ab, was geschrieben wird ...

wie zum henker bekommt man ein so großes profilbild da rein ?
habs mit dem link aus dem fotoalbum versucht. hat aber nicht gefunzt.
dann blieb nur noch ne verkleinerung auf meinem rechner übrig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach mal halblang, wir gehören ja hier wohl eher zu den jüngeren semestern. da gibts def. andere leute, die eher schon staub ansetzen......



Ja, einer von den älteren Semestern steigt dafür aber heute aufs Bike 

... ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass die jüngeren Semester Staub anziehen


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, einer von den älteren Semestern steikt dafür aber heute aufs Bike
> 
> ... ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass die jüngeren Semester Staub anziehen



ich lieg zumindest nicht im bett und verpenn den tag. ausserdem: was kann ich dafür, dass der carsten keine lust hat zu biken......undweg.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich lieg zumindest nicht im bett und verpenn den tag. ausserdem: was kann ich dafür, dass der carsten keine lust hat zu biken......undweg.......



Ich war auch schon vorhin um kurz nach Acht im Keller schrauben...

... senile Bettflucht eben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie zum henker bekommt man ein so großes profilbild da rein ?
> habs mit dem link aus dem fotoalbum versucht. hat aber nicht gefunzt.
> dann blieb nur noch ne verkleinerung auf meinem rechner übrig ...


Wenn du ein Bild vom PC hoch lädst, darf das maximal 640 Pixel Kantenbreite haben und ich glaub 96 kb groß sein. Also das Originalbild entsprechend verkleinert und die Qualität auf 70% gesetzt und schon geht das.


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

weiter gehts, ich kleb das jetzt mal noch nicht aufs trikot, das kann man immer noch machen wenns soweit iss. zu den namen: ich habe jetzt einfach mal kraft eigener arroganz alle mit über 100 posts im fred mit draufgeschrieben. kann man auch noch ändern, falls gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Mai 2007)

Sieht so am PC in groß richtig gut aus. Mache mir nur Gedanken, ob das im Druck auf dem Trikot-Stoff (hat ja "Löcher") auch gut rüber kommt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .....was kann ich dafür, dass der carsten keine lust hat zu biken......undweg.......


*Weit weg, gaaaaaanz weit weg !!!! *magensäure* :kotz:
ich geh jez in die Garage und laß mich da trösten ... 


 
*


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Mai 2007)

Der zweite Entwurf gefällt mir besser, weil man da den Gruppennamen schneller/besser erfassen kann.


... Anruf von Schwiegereltern, die gerade im Auto nach Braunschweig unterwegs sind: "ab Kirchheim strahlt die Sonne".
Himmel, Gesäß und Zwirnsfaden, wer will das höhren ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2007)

@Maggo: Sieht echt stylish aus, 

Kleine Bitte: Mein Nick ist "wa*h*ltho"


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @mtk cube : dein profilblld ist wohl veraltet


Stimmt; ich arbeite dran ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... Anruf von Schwiegereltern, die gerade im Auto nach Braunschweig unterwegs sind: "ab Kirchheim strahlt die Sonne".
> Himmel, Gesäß und Zwirnsfaden, wer will das höhren ?



Der Regen soll auch hier im Laufe des Vormittags aufhören...


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ....mal kraft eigener arroganz alle mit über 100 posts im fred mit draufgeschrieben. kann man auch noch ändern, falls gewünscht.[Bild]


Zum Nick fällt mir gerade ein; Admin-Frank hat sich (leider) noch nicht gemeldet ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Regen soll auch hier im Laufe des Vormittags aufhören...


Wenn Deine Vorhersage stimmt, laß ich mir für Sa. die Lottozahlen von Dir voraussagen ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Zum Nick fällt mir gerade ein; Admin-Frank hat sich (leider) noch nicht gemeldet ...


Frank ist Mod und nicht Admin und kann daher auch an deinem Profil nix machen. Aber lies dir mal die Ankündigung von rikman durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)

Morgen!

Was ein wunderschönes Wetter draußen *ätz*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Vorhersage stimmt, laß ich mir für Sa. die Lottozahlen von Dir voraussagen ...



Meinst Du die würde ich Dir dann sagen? - Dann würde ich wohl Samstag erstmal selbst tippen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Mai 2007)

moin moin!

hier is das Wetter auch nicht besser. Hilft zwar dem Carsten nix, aber mir is das Wetter im Moment fast schon recht so ... (erkältet und das neue Bike eh noch nicht da)
Fürn Carsten is das natürlich mistig, vermutlich haste morgen auch noch frei und es schifft weiter


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

Morgen Cracy, 
bist Du morgen 14:00 Xsund am Fuxi?


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Mai 2007)

carsten hat doch nu die ganze zeit frei...war doch irgendwie so...morgen noch und nächste woche komplett weg 

ups ach gude morsche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen Cracy,
> bist Du morgen 14:00 Xsund am Fuxi?



ausgeschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

@diedreischnarchnasendiesichnichtgeäusserthaben:

trikot??? tendenz gut oder total schice oder wie???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Mai 2007)

Tendenz schon ganz ok. Immerhin ist es schwarz 

http://666kb.com/i/aoezulihb7mvy0zd1.jpg


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

Habs schon zum Carsten gesagt, 
ich finds richtig gut, und vorne als kleine Logo Die Berge mit den zwei Türmen


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Tendenz schon ganz ok. Immerhin ist es schwarz



Du kleiner s*******, das ist extra klasse


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Mai 2007)

Ich glaub das ständige Knattern könnten die Kabel sein, wenn die auf einanders schlagen macht das in vielfach verstärkt bestimmt son Geräusch  und die sind ja direkt vorm Micro 

Trikot ist schon ok so  hauptsache das wird überhaupt mal was.
Aber wer würde einem sowas drucken?


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

front:


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ständige Knattern könnten die Kabel sein, wenn die auf einanders schlagen macht das in vielfach verstärkt bestimmt son Geräusch  und die sind ja direkt vorm Micro
> 
> Trikot ist schon ok so  hauptsache das wird überhaupt mal was.
> Aber wer würde einem sowas drucken?



so wie ich die leuts bei oqayo verstanden habe können die komplexe grafiken verarbeiten. im endeffekt muss es ja auch nicht wirklich farbig sein, dann seind im bild sogar recht wenig informationen enthalten.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Mai 2007)

die Front find ich sehr geil


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

Das mit den Namen ist noch nicht so 100 prozentig. Es gefällt mir bei längerer Betrachtung weder auf der Rückseite noch auf der Front. Ohne Namen siehts edler aus. 

Mir ist wenn schon dann auch Lugga lieber....


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das mit den Namen ist noch nicht so 100 prozentig. Es gefällt mir bei längerer Betrachtung weder auf der Rückseite noch auf der Front. Ohne Namen siehts edler aus.
> 
> Mir ist wenn schon dann auch Lugga lieber....



du meinst die ansammlung an namen? das war so ne art platzhalter um den raum zu verdichten. mir gefällts eigentlich ganz gut, mal sehn was die anderen sagen, hoffentlich haben die ein i-net cafe in der nähe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Mai 2007)

Guude,

was ist bei euch denn in ca. 14 Tagen so vorgesehen? Könnte ein Ausflug nach Winterberg den ein oder anderen zum mitfahren animieren?

Einzige Voraussetzung, es darf 2-3 Tage vorher nicht regnen. T.b.c.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Mai 2007)

och die rückseite finde ich eigentlich super - vorne gefällt mir der schriftsatz nicht mit dem namen...der feldi ist aber cool


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Mai 2007)

klingt nach Spass. Hoffentlich hab ich dann ne Woche vorher schon schönes Wetter und mein neues Bike damit ich nicht gleich damit innen Bikepark muss sondern vorher schonmal fahren kann


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Mai 2007)

Natürlich ist das Spaß. Aber nur, wenn man es nicht übertreibt. Eine gesunde und realistische Selbsteinschätzung schadet bei den Pisten nicht.

Arbeiten kann ich die ganze Woche, da sollte man(n) sich auch mal eine kleine Abwechslung gönnen.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Mai 2007)

du sebastian, wenn du morgen mitfährst würde ich die beläge mitbringen

@uwe - willste bei jedem wetter fahren?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Mai 2007)

@ hkn: zu morgen hatte ich ja schon was geschrieben, biken fällt die nächsten paar Tage flach für mich - hab mir ne Erkältung eingefangen  und evt sind dann die Bestellten schon da. Trotzdem danke


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> was ist bei euch denn in ca. 14 Tagen so vorgesehen? Könnte ein Ausflug nach Winterberg den ein oder anderen zum mitfahren animieren?
> 
> Einzige Voraussetzung, es darf 2-3 Tage vorher nicht regnen. T.b.c.



Du meinst 2 oder 3 Juni, da wär ich schon zu animieren 

Nachdem wir jetzt zusammen die Premiere hatten und Du auch schon  Winterberg warst. Kann ich mit meinem roten Wilden fahren oder muß ich mir was leihen?? Ich hab irgendwie nicht so ne richtige Vorstellung von der Strecke, gibt es dort Teilstücke die ich mit nem Leihbike fahren würde mit meinem roten W. aber nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du sebastian, wenn du morgen mitfährst würde ich die beläge mitbringen
> 
> @uwe - willste bei jedem wetter fahren?



Wir werden nicht allzuviel zur Wahl haben,
schau mal auf die  Vorhersage

Morgens, Mittags und Abends das gleiche  nix Auswahl!


Bei dem Wetter wär ich aber glaub ich schon bereit zu fahren, es sieht doch gar nicht so schlimm aus


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir werden nicht allzuviel zur Wahl haben,
> schau mal auf die  Vorhersage
> 
> Morgens, Mittags und Abends das gleiche  nix Auswahl!
> ...



hmm, ich schau mal nach dem bremsbelag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Mai 2007)

Ja, das WE 02./03.06. Ob jetzt Samstag oder Sonntag, ich weiss es nicht. Evtl. ist am Samstag weniger los. Lassen wir also das Wetter entscheiden.

Normalerweise müsstest du mit dem Roten alles fahren können. Wenn du allerdings auch mal springen willst, oder es auf dem DH richtig krachen lässt, könnte mehr Federweg nicht schaden.

Beim letzten Mal sah ich mich von zusammengeschweissten Bahnschienen mit Federwegen über 20 cm umzingelt. Es waren aber auch einige mit HT auf dem Sloopstyle Parcours unterwegs. 

Der Verleih ist direkt an der Strecke, es stehen also alle Optionen zur Auswahl.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> front:



Fabienne hat eben gesagt das würd aussehen wie ne Schwangere die auf dem Rücken liegt, ob das ein Hebammen Logo wär hat se gefragt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Mai 2007)

Ziemlich respektlos.

Kann es sein, dass dir da die Kontrolle etwas aus den Händen gleitet?


----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)




----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fabienne hat eben gesagt das würd aussehen wie ne Schwangere die auf dem Rücken liegt, ob das ein Hebammen Logo wär hat se gefragt



dann müssten die dinger aber vom großen hubbel auf den kleinen wandern   

anatomie 6, setzen !


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Mai 2007)

Oder es ist erst der 3. oder 4. Monat und das Bild wäre von anderer Perspektive zu betrachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

Sie sagt Ihr habt das gar nicht verstanden *schmoll*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2007)

So bin wieder da von meiner Taunusrunde. Das mit dem Wetter ist gar nicht so wild


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Mai 2007)

Bin auch wieder da von Museum und Kuchen. Werd mich in der nächsten Stunde wohl auch mal aufs Bike setzen.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

@Maggo: Stell doch bitte mal das Logo ohne die Ansammlung von Namen rein


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

sofort.....


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

einmal ohne namen





und für den direkten vergleich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2007)

Bitte, bitte noch meinen Nick korrigieren, er lautet wa*h*ltho


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte noch meinen Nick korrigieren, er lautet wa*h*ltho



keine sorge, iss schon längst passiert. die richtige variante muss nur noch geupt werden.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

Neu-Isenburg meldet Sonnenschein und steigende Temperaturen, der Himmel ist momentan blau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2007)

Wer wollte nochmal die Lottozahlen vom kommenden Samstag von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. Mai 2007)

jo nu ist es hier auch schön blau...aber nu hab ich keine lust mehr zu fahren...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

Hab jetzt alles mögliche ausprobiert sogar einen Reifenabruck hatt ich ausprobiert aber so gefällt es mir immer noch am besten, schaut es Euch mal aus zwei drei Metern Entfernung an


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

vielleicht den namen auf den kragen???


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

ausserdem finde ich die silouette zwar cool, aber irgendwie passt die finde ich nicht zum stil des rückendesigns. da sollte noch was passieren.


----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)

Kennt jemand einen Rockring der zusätzlich zu 3 normalen Kettenblätter montiert wird? 
Und wie stelle ich nen 1" Steuersatz nach ?? Ist ja kein Ahead oder?
Dangö


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Rockring der zusätzlich zu 3 normalen Kettenblätter montiert wird?







noch ein wenig modifitziert





ist genau was Du willst und 102 g schwer


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ausserdem finde ich die silouette zwar cool, aber irgendwie passt die finde ich nicht zum stil des rückendesigns. da sollte noch was passieren.


----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)

@Lugga

Selbstgebaschtelt?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @Lugga
> 
> Selbstgebaschtelt?



aber klar, is trotzdem gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

@lugga:

wie gesagt, die silouette an sich iss toll und mit sicherheiut auch integrierbar. vorne und hinten dasselbe iss doof. den namen aufm ärmel find ich auch ganz gut. schade, dass die anderen die da sind nix sagen und die die nicht da sind nix sagen können.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

Killerkeks, Wondermike sgat mal was zu den Trikotentwürfen  


*Eure Meiniung interessiert uns *


----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)

@Lugga:

Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus 

@Maggo:

Ich will zwar kein Trikot aber mal als Feedback:

Mir gefällt das mit den ganzen Schriften hinten drauf gar nicht
Dann lieber die Siluette hinne drauf und vorne nur was kleines in Brusttaschenhöhe.


----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)

@Lugga


2 Dumme 1 Gedanke 


//EDIT:

Oder was so n bissel auf Oldschool


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

na wenigstens hast was gesagt, auch wenns das falsche war


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @Lugga:
> 
> Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus




Ne im Gegenteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na wenigstens hast was gesagt, auch wenns das falsche war



jetzt kommt ein spruch, der von dir kommen könnte: es ist nie falsch seine meinung zu äussern.


----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)

So in der Art(nur wegen der Schrift)






Hat einer ne Ahnung was das fürn Font is?

Hab nur Paint drauf sonst würd ich ma was zusammenschrauben


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @Lugga
> 
> 
> 2 Dumme 1 Gedanke


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So in der Art(nur wegen der Schrift)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich würde mal nicht glauben, dass das ein tt font ist. das sieht esher nach nem selbstentwickelten logo aus. ansonsten schau mal bei www.dafont.com nach. vielleicht findest ja was ähnliches.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

Maggo wie sieht die Planung für die nächsten Wochen aus? Will mal wieder mit Dir den Boden umpflügen und lachen wenn de auf der Treppe stehen bleibst


----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)

Ok schau ich ma nach.
Danke Maggo
Brauch den Schriftzug eh für mein Tattoo


----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)

Nächstes Wochenende würde ich auch gern mal wieder ne trailige Tour machen...wenn mein Fully kommt


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

Maggo fährst bei Dimb Tour mit? Es sind nur noch ein paar Plätze frei!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende würde ich auch gern mal wieder ne trailige Tour machen...wenn mein Fully kommt



hier musde Dich melden


----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)

@Lugga

Da kommsch net hinterher 







Wie schauts damit aus?
Ist halt schlichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (17. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Killerkeks, Wondermike sgat mal was zu den Trikotentwürfen
> 
> 
> *Eure Meiniung interessiert uns *



Echt? Obwohl ich noch keine 100 Beiträge im Thread habe?    

Also vom Design her finde ich es nicht übel. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich eins nehmen würde.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Mai 2007)

Back from Mud!  

Leute, war das geil! Kaum was los im Taunus. Nur in den ortsnahen Bereich ein paar verstörte Fußgänger. Lag wohl an meinem verschlammten Anblick.  
Zumindest ließ es sich so richtig gut biken und ab dem Fuchstanz kam sogar die Sonne durch und hat ein tolles Licht zusammen mit dem Wasserdampf gemacht. Mit etwas Vorsicht gingen auch die Trails (u.a. X-Trail und Rotkreuztrail) zu fahren, alle neu eingebauten Teile funktionieren und erweisen sich als Verbesserung und als i-Tüpfelchen hab ich meine Uphill-Bestzeit am Tilmannsweg trotz Nässe deutlich unterboten.  Das Rennwochenende kann kommen!


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo fährst bei Dimb Tour mit? Es sind nur noch ein paar Plätze frei!



pah! du bist ne pappnase, wenn de im gimbi zugegen gewesen wärst wärst du mit unter den fünf ersten anmeldungen......   ansonsten hab ich vorhin mit carsten evtl was für samstag vormittag ausgemacht. sonntag bin ich auf ner familienfeier. danach das WE iss bisher noch frei und evtl. gibts nächste woche mal wieder was ab hofheim. is ja auch nicht mehr lange hin bis hohenfels.

@attackierer beim 24h rennen: ich hab ne bitterböse taktik am start. be aware.......


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Echt? Obwohl ich noch keine 100 Beiträge im Thread habe?
> 
> Also vom Design her finde ich es nicht übel. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich eins nehmen würde.



um ne meinung über ein produkt zu haben muss man es ja auch nicht kaufen. wir sammeln hier j anur ein paar anregungen und ideen.


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @Lugga
> 
> Da kommsch net hinterher
> 
> ...



find ich auch ok, zumindest von der prinzipiellen aufmachung. der schriftsatz gefällt mir allerdings weniger.


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Back from Mud!
> 
> Leute, war das geil! Kaum was los im Taunus. Nur in den ortsnahen Bereich ein paar verstörte Fußgänger. Lag wohl an meinem verschlammten Anblick.
> Zumindest ließ es sich so richtig gut biken und ab dem Fuchstanz kam sogar die Sonne durch und hat ein tolles Licht zusammen mit dem Wasserdampf gemacht. Mit etwas Vorsicht gingen auch die Trails (u.a. X-Trail und Rotkreuztrail) zu fahren, alle neu eingebauten Teile funktionieren und erweisen sich als Verbesserung und als i-Tüpfelchen hab ich meine Uphill-Bestzeit am Tilmannsweg trotz Nässe deutlich unterboten.  Das Rennwochenende kann kommen!



ich wäre gern heut nachmittag auch noch ne runde gefahren. auf meinem balkon schien sogar zeitweise die sonne und man konnte im t shirt rumstehn. das opulente mahl und das getränk dazu haben mich aber nachhaltig müde gemacht.


----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)

Jo war auch der erste den ich gefunden habe
Nennen wir es "ausbaufähig"


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Jo war auch der erste den ich gefunden habe
> Nennen wir es "ausbaufähig"



einigen wir uns drauf. im übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass du bei der dimb tour nicht hinterherkommst....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @attackierer beim 24h rennen: ich hab ne bitterböse taktik am start. be aware.......


Vor dem Losfahren erst mal den Platten flicken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)

Maggo ich glaub wir haben was gemeinsam - einmal ein Platter und ewig gezeichnet 

Meinste wirklich das die so langsam fahren? Bin weder konditionell noch fahrtechnisch ein Profi


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Vor dem Losfahren erst mal den Platten flicken!



NÖ, ICH ESS EINFACH DASSELBE WIE AM HEUTOGEN ABEND UND BAUE MIR NEN STARKEN VENTILATOR AUF DEN NOCH ZU BESORGENDEN GEPÄCKTRÄGER (welche modelle kann man hier empfehlen?) UND BLASE MEINEN GESTANK IN EURE RICHTUNG! VERTRAUT MIR, IHR WERDET FLEHEN HINTER MIR FAHREN ZU DÜRFEN!!!!

GRUß VOM

GARLIC MAN!!!!!


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Maggo ich glaub wir haben was gemeinsam - einmal ein Platter und ewig gezeichnet
> 
> Meinste wirklich das die so langsam fahren? Bin weder konditionell noch fahrtechnisch ein Profi



konditionell gibts bei uns auch einige hintenfahrer, ich leiste an dieser position gerne gesellschaft. fahrtechnisch wirds wohl keine unüberwindbaren hindernisse geben.


----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)

Gut dann werde ich morgen mal abklären ob ich nächste Woche mein Fully bekomme  Mit dem Marin fahre ich keine trails mehr *autsch*

Und ich würde dir zu diesem guten Stück raten 




Ist die Finger-ab-Version


----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Gut dann werde ich morgen mal abklären ob ich nächste Woche mein Fully bekomme  Mit dem Marin fahre ich keine trails mehr *autsch*
> 
> Und ich würde dir zu diesem guten Stück raten
> 
> ...



tönt gut...


----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)

Jau aber sicher.
Hatte den mal als 24V mit Alublättern -  der ist wenn du ihn umgedreht hast über  den Boden geschwebt  und die CDs die ich drauf gelegt habe sind erst beim Umzug wieder aufgetaucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Jau aber sicher.
> Hatte den mal als 24V mit Alublättern -  der ist wenn du ihn umgedreht hast über  den Boden geschwebt  und die CDs die ich drauf gelegt habe sind erst beim Umzug wieder aufgetaucht



dann brauche ich derer zwei. einen als antrieb und den anderen um die superwaffe nach vorn zu blasen....wo bekomm ich strom her?? darf ich ein begleitfahrzeug einsetzen????


----------



## Tech3 (17. Mai 2007)

Ich würde nen Kinderanhänger nehmen das zählt dann auch nicht als Begleitfahrzeug  

Ich bekenne mich auch mal als Knoffifan


----------



## wondermike (17. Mai 2007)

So, gute Nacht allerseits. 

Bin dann auch mal weg. Nämlich in Urlaub. CU all in 2 Wochen!


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer wollte nochmal die Lottozahlen vom kommenden Samstag von mir


*Ich*, der heute von ca. 17:00 bis 19:30 um den Staufen unterwegs war.
 Die Lottozahlen bitte per PN zu mir , dann reichts auch für'n Tupper-SESL

Mir fehlt zwar der direkte Vergleich mit nem "normalen" Fully, aber wenn mich mein Adrenalin-Pegel nicht allein die Berge hochgefahren hat, war ich bergauf genauso 'schnell' wie mit meinem HT. Das hat mich schon mal ungemein gefreut, ich mußte sogar bergauf .
Der zweite Punkt, das Fahrwerk, war wegen des Matsches nicht so eingehend zu testen; aber ich bin froh, das ich statt der Spec-Reifen gleich die Nobby-Nics habe aufziehen lassen. Vertrauen in den Grip is schon was Wert.
Hier ein paar beispielhafte Eindrücke:
Heute Morgen        //       Da grinsen gleich 2      //       vor würdiger Kulisse       //       hmm...       //      veredelt


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ......wo bekomm ich strom her?? darf ich ein begleitfahrzeug einsetzen????


Bau doch einfach 4 Dynamo's an Daniel's Bike, in Reihe schalten, macht 24V 

... und dann ruf ihm noch zu: "wo's eben is, kann man auch en bischen schneller machen: Der Lüfter dreht zu langsam"


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Mai 2007)

sehr geiles bike carsten 

@uwe - wollen wir morgen wenn es nicht regnert biken? haben ja nicht soviele geschrieben das sie wollen


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Mai 2007)

Diese Kombination hat mir am besten gefallen:
Brust links oben (gerade die Schrift find ich ) 



Hinten ("Taunusplauscher" vllt. mit der gleichen Schrift wie Brust):


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sehr geiles bike carsten
> 
> @uwe - wollen wir morgen wenn es nicht regnert biken? haben ja nicht soviele geschrieben das sie wollen


Gracie. 
Morgen 13:00 Hohemark oder 14:00 Fuchsi steht wohl noch. 
 Wetter schaut für Morgen auf jeden Fall besser aus als heute (vor 17:00).

...und gute N8 zusammen.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Mai 2007)

cool, dann schaue ich morgen hier rein.

mein "chef" hat mit morgen frei gegeben   muss nur schauen wo ich einsteige wenn wir fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

Nachher wird gefahren....

@MTK-Cube: Geile Bilder vom Enduro, was sind das für Drecksammler aus Gummi an Deiner Wippe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

@Wondermike: Winken, viel Spaß..


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Mai 2007)

ich kann noch später


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Diese Kombination hat mir am besten gefallen:
> Brust links oben (gerade die Schrift find ich )
> 
> 
> ...



morsche zusammen. 

@carsten: meinst du auf de rücken nur einmal taunus plauscher in der schrift oder schon in verbindung mit dem etwas aufwändigeren hintergrund?


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

ich hab das eben mal zusammengeschustert. der tp hauptschriftzug iss nun in dem von carsten gewünschten font.


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

und nochmal ein aufgeräumtes zur ansicht. an der qualität muss noch gearbeitet werden.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab das eben mal zusammengeschustert. der tp hauptschriftzug iss nun in dem von carsten gewünschten font.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

*Einen wunderschönenen Guten Morgen Maggo*


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

Neu-Isenburg meldet erste Sonnenstrahlen die durch Nebel dringen, bei 10°C


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

gude uwe! wie hab ich deinen post zu deuten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude uwe! wie hab ich deinen post zu deuten??



Ich will auch was von dem Zeug, das muß gut sein 

...is mir zu pink..


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich will auch was von dem Zeug, das muß gut sein
> 
> ...is mir zu pink..



wir sind in den farben flexibel.....und nein, das zeug gehört mir allein, anders würde ich es hier nicht aushalten.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir sind in den farben flexibel.....und nein, das zeug gehört mir allein, anders würde ich es hier nicht aushalten.



nur ein bischen, kom sei nicht so


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nur ein bischen, kom sei nicht so



na gut, mit dir teile ich fast alles.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

für Dich würd ich mich scheiden lassen 

Puh, da hat ich aber Glück, grad war se da, hat aber nix gelesen


Hast de die Bilder vom Cartsens Enduro mit Dreck gesehen? Geiles Gerät, hoffentlich wirds Rote Wilde nicht eifersüchtig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit Leute!

War heute morgen noch ein wenig frisch draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> für Dich würd ich mich scheiden lassen
> 
> Puh, da hat ich aber Glück, grad war se da, hat aber nix gelesen
> 
> ...



solange man sein beik standesgemäß behandelt hat es keinen grund eifersüchtig zu sein. wie sagt man so schön: apetit holen ok, gegessen wird daheim.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

wer mal kurz ne Abstecher zu HiBike machen. 
[schämmodus an] Entlüftungskit kaufen [schämmodus aus]


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer mal kurz ne Abstecher zu HiBike machen.
> [schämmodus an] Entlüftungskit kaufen [schämmodus aus]



schon wieder luft drin???


----------



## Tech3 (18. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!

@MTK-Speci
Und biste die Treppen gefahren? 


//

Grrrr bei Transalp geht keiner ran. ob die schon wach sind?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin 

geiles Gerät Carsten  



hier scheint auch die Sonne, leider is immernoch recht wenig Luftdurchfluss bei mir in der Atemgegend


----------



## arkonis (18. Mai 2007)

bin mal ne runde mit meinen HT gefahren  unglaublich was die Avid felgenbremsen für eine Leistung haben musste ich erstmal schmerzlich erfahren


----------



## Tech3 (18. Mai 2007)

So um 13Uhr gehts auf zum Fuchsi 

Und ich weiß erst ab 17Uhr ob mein Beik nächste Woche kommt - is ja nicht auszuhalten


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2007)

wer fährt denn jetzt alles heute mittag ?

hätte zeit und lust, allerdings schaff ich die 14.00 uhr fuxtanz jetzt nicht mehr, da die bautrocknungsfirma um 13.00 uhr kommt um endlich die geräte abzubauen. danach könnte ich sofort los ...

wie sieht die geplante route nochmal aus ?

@trikot : schöne sache das  ! mittlerweile bräuchte ich ein trikot mit vorderseite awb, rückseite plauscher und ärmel racing team oder so ähnlich  

man weiß ja gar nicht mehr, was man dann noch zum biken anziehen soll/darf


----------



## Tech3 (18. Mai 2007)

Kann mir mal jemand ein paar leichte Trails rund um den Fuchsi verraten?
Leicht deshalb weil ich meinem Kumpel nicht zuviel zumuten kann/will.
Normal mache ich ja ne high Speed Abfahrt die Schotterpiste runter

Gruß

//Edit:

Falls wer ein gelbes Marin sieht - ruhig mal rufen das dürfte ich sein


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schon wieder luft drin???



Vorne war noch ein wenig, die hatten wir aber auch nicht entlüftet!



wissefux schrieb:


> wer fährt denn jetzt alles heute mittag ?
> 
> hätte zeit und lust, allerdings schaff ich die 14.00 uhr fuxtanz jetzt nicht mehr, da die bautrocknungsfirma um 13.00 uhr kommt um endlich die geräte abzubauen. danach könnte ich sofort los ...
> 
> wie sieht die geplante route nochmal aus ?



14:00 Fuxi, dann Feldi, den Halbtoten schnell runtner damit auf den kleinen Feldi können und den Reichenbachtrail genießen können. Der Rest steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vorne war noch ein wenig, die hatten wir aber auch nicht entlüftet!
> 
> 
> 
> 14:00 Fuxi, dann Feldi, den Halbtoten schnell runtner damit auf den kleinen Feldi können und den Reichenbachtrail genießen können. Der Rest steht noch in den Sternen.



das hört sich auf jedenfall gut an  - servus plauscher


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Mai 2007)

wer kommt denn nun?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

Mtk-ExCube, meine Wenigkeit und Du!

vielleicht stößt der Fux noch dazu...bis später


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand ein paar leichte Trails rund um den Fuchsi verraten?
> Leicht deshalb weil ich meinem Kumpel nicht zuviel zumuten kann/will.
> Normal mache ich ja ne high Speed Abfahrt die Schotterpiste runter
> 
> ...



Sehen wir dich um 1400 am Fuxi?


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2007)

ei dann fahr ich einfach den reichenbachtrail zum kleinen feldi hoch. das dürfte dann schon irgendwie passen


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

Pass aber auf das Dir keine Verrückten entgegenkommen


----------



## Tech3 (18. Mai 2007)

@Lugga von mir aus gern aber ich denke nicht das es klappt mein Freund wird sicher etwas länger hoch brauchen als ich normalerweise  Der schleppt allerdings auch 47kg mehr mit sich rum


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2007)

ich kann schon los, bis gleich am fuxi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2007)

Ich werde heute auch noch in den Taunus fahren, komme aber frühestens so gegen 15:00 Uhr hier in der Fa. weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

ihr fahrradfahrer macht mich krank. schön draussen bei fast kaiserwetter und ich hier drin und nix zum plauschen.....


----------



## Leeon (18. Mai 2007)

kann mir ma einer sagen wo ich schwarz-weiße racing ralphs bekomme ( sieht man z.B. an cube bikes...)

ich find die teile einfach toll


----------



## Tech3 (18. Mai 2007)

So wieder da.

War net so toll die Tour :
-Meinem Kumpel ist die Kette gerissen
-und dann hat er sich noch böse auf die Nase gelegt und ist jetzt im Nordwest 

//edit

Und ich hab die Transalpjungs nicht mehr erreicht und weiß nicht ob der Liefertermin nächste Woche sicher ist*grr*


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So wieder da.
> 
> War net so toll die Tour :
> -Meinem Kumpel ist die Kette gerissen
> ...



shice! iss ihm viel passiert?? und ohne sensationsgier: was iss passiert??


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

Leeon schrieb:


> kann mir ma einer sagen wo ich schwarz-weiße racing ralphs bekomme ( sieht man z.B. an cube bikes...)
> 
> ich find die teile einfach toll



ich hab meinen händler mal angehauen, so wies aussieht werden die teile von schwalbe für cube hergestellt. also oem. wird wahrscheinlich sehr schwierig. falls  es da ne quelle gibt / geben wird sag ich dir bescheid.


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Und ich hab die Transalpjungs nicht mehr erreicht und weiß nicht ob der Liefertermin nächste Woche sicher ist*grr*



ich hab bei denen mal ein satz reifen bestellt und war mit der abwicklung ganz und gar nicht zufrieden. erst  iss nix passiert, dann iss das falsche passiert, dann wollte er nen abholauftrag machen um die fehllieferung wieder zurückzuholen, hat auch nicht richtig geklappt. das ganze hat sich fast ZWEI monate hingezogen wegen nem satz reifen..... die jungs (ich glaub vadder und sohn) sind freundlich aber schlichtweg überfordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

*Wir sind wieder zurück *

Ach war das wieder schön....


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2007)

so, da sinn mer widder.

war ne schön gemütliche plauscher tour mit hauptaugenmerk auf bergab und plauschen   

blöd nur, dass ich mein fully noch nicht fertig ist. hibike hat mir nächste woche donnerstag jetzt versprochen. schaun mer mal ...


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2007)

da war wieder einer schneller beim plausche. aber ich bin dafür schon geduscht


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

Ich sitz dregisch und verschlammt vorm PC. Die Rote ist schon abgespritz, jetzt komm ich gleich dran


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Mai 2007)

ja war wieder sehr lustig...wir hab nicht mal mal 2 stunden fahrzeit aber 4 - 4,5 stunden verballert 

hatte am ende 22,8 km *lachweg* - witzigerweise 956 höhenmeter...ob das so stimmt? 12,3 schnitt...

herrlich...das macht soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo spaß

stimtm bike ist auch schon sauber - jetzt komm ich^^


----------



## Tech3 (18. Mai 2007)

Schlüsselbein ist durch  aber sonst gehts ihm ganz gut


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Schlüsselbein ist durch  aber sonst gehts ihm ganz gut



schlecht. ich habs schon dreimal geknackt. beim nächsten mal wirds übel:kotz: isses ein komplizierter bruch?? falls das teil einfach durchknackst halten sich die schmerzen in grenzen und die heilung geht gut. je weiter in richting hals und je zersplitterter es iss um so ekelhafter wirds. als die ärztin damals meinte: wir müssen sehr vorsichtig sein, damit der knochen nicht durch die haut sticht......" hätt ich fast ins behandlungszimmer gekotzt. sag ihm mal gute besserung.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Schlüsselbein ist durch  aber sonst gehts ihm ganz gut



Ja, auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

@Maggo: Wir waren heute wieder eine Person zu wenig  Hoffentlich kommt das in Zukunft nicht mehr so oft vor. HKN hat ja unseren phänomenalen Schnitt gepostet, Du hast uns echt gefehlt, mach Dich nicht so rar. Ja, ja ich weiß, die Arbeit....aber *wir* wollen auch was von Dir haben


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

Richtig Schlecht wird es Dir gehen wenn Du die Bilder von Carsten sehen wirst!
 *daweisichjetztgarnichtwasichfüreinensmiliebenutzensoll*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2007)

Bin auch wieder da, hab' auch ne schöne trailiger Tour (vor allem Dingen bergauf ) hinter mir.

Bin Hünertberg, Vic-Trail, Kocherfels und den unteren Teil des Reichenbachtrails 'raufgefahren und hatte fast damit gerechnet, Euch wieder zu treffen, aber keine Spur...


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Wir waren heute wieder eine Person zu wenig  Hoffentlich kommt das in Zukunft nicht mehr so oft vor. HKN hat ja unseren phänomenalen Schnitt gepostet, Du hast uns echt gefehlt, mach Dich nicht so rar. Ja, ja ich weiß, die A*****....aber *wir* wollen auch was von Dir haben



dann machen wir doch mal nägel mit köpfen.....wie schauts morgen aus??? was iss mit dem nächsten we???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... hibike hat mir nächste woche donnerstag jetzt versprochen. schaun mer mal ...



Hibike scheint momentan generell leichte Probleme zu haben. 'nen Kollege von mir wollte dort 'ne neue Gabel und neue Bremsen montieren lassen. Teile waren alle längst vorbestellt und Termin in der Werkstatt vereinbart. Als das Bike dann bei Hibike in der Werkstatt war stellte sich heraus, dass etwas mit der bestellten Hinterradbremse nicht richtig war und jetzt heisst es warten (was bei Hope erfahrungsgemäß lange sein kann).

Es geht doch nichts über Selbermachen


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es geht doch nichts über Selbermachen



selbermachen iss schon toll. nutzt dir aber auch nix, wenn der händler das falsche material liefert.


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Richtig Schlecht wird es Dir gehen wenn Du die Bilder von Carsten sehen wirst!
> *daweisichjetztgarnichtwasichfüreinensmiliebenutzensoll*



der iss doch bestimmt noch unterwegs...!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> selbermachen iss schon toll. nutzt dir aber auch nix, wenn der händler das falsche material liefert.



Das ist korrekt (mir selbst aber noch nie passiert)  

Aber Du vermeidest die lästigen Werkstattstandzeiten und Du weißt, dass die Qualität stimmt - Es gibt nur einen Bikemech, dem ich traue und der ist echter Zweiradmechanikermeister.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Mai 2007)

ei Guuude wie,


Maggo schrieb:


> der iss doch bestimmt noch unterwegs...!!!!!!


wg. Bergab gerne, aber neee, leider ist die Kondition für Bergauf im Ar***. Nach meinem Tacho waren es 22,3 km, 2:22 und 815 hm (sowie HF max. 183 und Ø148 inkl. Pausen)
Die Bilder sind nun drin (in 1024x700), aber vorher mal rechts unten auf "sortieren" klicken. Wenn es wer in Originalgröße (3456x2304) haben möchte, brenn ich ne CD.

Das Teil verführt zum (zu schnellen) Runterbrettern; bei dem feuchten Boden und Wurzeln nützt der Federweg nix, wenn man mit Tempo von einer Wurzel wegrutsch .... aber über Absätze geht's wie auf'm Kissen; hinten machts nur noch 'blob-blob' statt 'schepper-schepper'


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!

ich bin auch wieder, war aber nicht auf Bike-Tour und hatte trotzdem meinen Spass  - egal 

Erst mal gute Besserung @ den Freund vom Killerkeks  

und dann noch nen fetten Einspruch!


Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Wir waren heute wieder *eine* Person zu wenig  Hoffentlich kommt das in Zukunft nicht mehr so oft vor. HKN hat ja unseren phänomenalen Schnitt gepostet, Du hast uns echt gefehlt, mach Dich nicht so rar. Ja, ja ich weiß, die Arbeit....aber *wir* wollen auch was von Dir haben


das is ja hoffentlich nur ein Tippfehler


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Mai 2007)

Respekt Carsten und Ralph  wegen der Bilder an der Rampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> ich bin auch wieder, war aber nicht auf Bike-Tour und hatte trotzdem meinen Spass  - egal
> 
> ...



Da hast de natürlich recht, aber der Maggo macht sich öfters  rar wie Du


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

....und außerdem sind Carsten und ich auch gut gehübbt, PAH!


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....und außerdem sind Carsten und ich auch gut gehübbt, PAH!


ich wurde bereits von C-R bewundert ... 

N'abend Sebastian.


----------



## Maggo (18. Mai 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3711100&postcount=23929

wasn mit moije???????


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....und außerdem sind Carsten und ich auch gut gehübbt, PAH!



du hübbst aber öfters ma  ich habe es aber natürlich registriert und auch in meinem Kopf hinterlegt


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Mai 2007)

Uwe schau doch mal hier (neben der interessanten Kettenführungen ist mir Dein Reifen aufgefallen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3711100&postcount=23929
> 
> wasn mit moije???????



bei mir vermutlich grillen wenns Wetter passt und erst mal ausschlafen, die letze Nacht war bissi kurz ...
ansonsten halt weiterhin die Erkältung auskurieren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Uwe schau doch mal hier (neben der interssanten Kettenführungen ist mir Dein Reifen aufgefallen)



sieht tatsächlich nach wenig Luft aus 
welche Cam hat denn so genial diesen Moment festgehalten?


----------



## Tech3 (18. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche ich werds ihm ausrichten.
@Maggo:
Weiß leider nicht genau wie und wo es gebrochen ist aber die Ärztin meinte was von 4-6Wochen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Mai 2007)

Ups, die Postings von heute hatte ich noch gar nicht gelesen...


killerkeks schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> @MTK-Speci
> Und biste die Treppen gefahren? ...



Ne ne, ich war allein, es war feucht (auf den Treppen ) und ich hab Familie. In der 3er Kombination lieber nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3711100&postcount=23929
> 
> wasn mit moije???????



mojie, geht bei mir erstmal net.
Hab verpflichtunge in Frankfurt  Fabienne reist mir sonst de Kob ab. 
Samstags ists immer doof.

Sonntags Mittags ists meist gut, da is se bei ihren Eltern, mitsamt der Kiddies  





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Uwe schau doch mal hier (neben der interessanten Kettenführungen ist mir Dein Reifen aufgefallen)



Hats schon gesehen, aber nicht ganz so deutlich  



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sieht tatsächlich nach wenig Luft aus



zumindest weniger als zwei bar


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sieht tatsächlich nach wenig Luft aus
> welche Cam hat denn so genial diesen Moment festgehalten?


Das ist im Album das Bild http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/371262/cat/17687. Ich hab aus dem Original-Bild (8MegaPixel) den Ausschnitt rauskopiert. Macht schon ganz gute Foto's und der Auslöser geht auch zackig (bzw. bei den Sprungbildern hab ich auf Serienaufnahme geschaltet). => Canon EOS 350D (SLR)


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Mai 2007)

Deine kleine schwarze ist erste Sahne


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Mai 2007)

geile bilder dabei


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3711100&postcount=23929
> 
> wasn mit moije???????


Ich war gestern und heute Biken. Am Sonntag muß ich ab 14:00 gen Süden zum Seminar für eine Woche fahren.

Wegen Familie und einigen Dingen, die ich für einen Verein noch erledigen muß, kann ich also nicht. Das tut mir insbesondere wegen Dir leid .

Nächstes WE kann ich maximal bei der DIMB-Tour mitfahren.


----------



## arkonis (19. Mai 2007)

wenns wetter mal besser würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2007)

Bei uns scheint die Sonne


----------



## arkonis (19. Mai 2007)

nicht mehr lange


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2007)

Moin, im MTK ist es ok, zwar bedeckt aber weitestgehend trocken


----------



## arkonis (19. Mai 2007)

zuerst Sonne -> Wolken -> Regen


----------



## arkonis (19. Mai 2007)

so geh mal in die Muckibude  muskeln entsäuern, fahre aber mitm Bike hin


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Mai 2007)

Eppstein meldet einsetzenden Regen, wenn auch nur leicht. 
Ich werd heute vielleicht irgendwann mal ´ne kurze, ganz lockere Runde drehen. Keine Ahnung wohin, vielleicht lass ich es auch ganz bleiben. Ne richtige, große Tour soll man ja vor ´nem Rennen nicht machen, obwohl ich heute Lust und Zeit dazu hätte.  
Daher werde ich heute wohl mal hauptsächlich die Wohnung aufräumen und ein bißchen was arbeiten. Wird mein Schatz sicher freuen.


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Daher werde ich heute wohl mal hauptsächlich die Wohnung aufräumen und ein bißchen was arbeiten. Wird mein Schatz sicher freuen.



kannst anschließend bei mir weitermachen  

mach heut auch ruhetag. will mir net noch mehr schlamm ans bike machen. sonst hab ich ja morgen noch mehr unnützen ballast da dran


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2007)

@treppenfetisch´s :

bin gestern auf dem rückweg von hibike mal ne andere route gefahren und kam in bad soden auf eine ziemlich große treppenkombi :

das ganze fing ganz locker mit 2, dann 3 stufen an. am ende waren es dann immer so an die 7 oder 8 stufen. immer ein flat dazwischen und insgesamt waren es bestimmt so 10 - 15 treppen hintereinander bis nach unten  

die ersten 5 oder so bin ich gefahren, dann hatte ich auf meinem hardtail keinen bock mehr und hab den rest runtergeschoben ...
das wäre noch was für euch gewesen


----------



## Maggo (19. Mai 2007)

so, ich wollte heut fahren gehn und durfte dann ganz kurzfristig und ohne es vorher auch nur zu ahnen nen kollegen vertreten, der jetzt zu hause liegt und sich die seele ausm leib kotzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2007)

Hab eben mal den Druck gemessen, sind 1,5 bar wirklich zuwenig   Mim Setup war ich gestern richtig zufrieden. O.K. manchmal kamen komische Geräusche vom HR und man hatte das ein Gefühl als ob der HR-Reifen von der Felge fluscht, aber sonst wars klasse damit zu fahren. Als wir den Reichenbachtaltrail zuletzt gefahren sind hab ich im unteren Teil wegen der Vibrationen nix mehr gesehen, gestern war davon nix zu spüren.

So, jetzt sind es 1,8 bar, mehr geht wirklich nicht 


@Fux: Bei Gelegenheit zeigst Du uns mal die Treppen. Es klingt aber als wäre es ne doofe Treppe, kein Flow, nur durchschütteln und geholpere. Ist es wenigstens ne Natursteintreppe?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> so geh mal in die Muckibude  muskeln entsäuern, fahre aber mitm Bike hin



Komm ich gerade schon her...

Richtung FFM waren Schauer. Hier in MTK hat es nur ganz leicht geregnet. Der Schlammfaktor sollte somit noch geringer sein, als er gestern schon war.

Ich muss leider konstatieren, dass hier schon einige ganz schöne Mimosen unterwegs sind  

Werde mich jetzt gleich mal umziehen, bin um 13:30 Uhr an der Hohemark mit Milass zu ner Tour verabredet. Danach ist noch Einbau eines neuen Lenkkopflagers in das Bike von Milass in meiner Werkstatt angesagt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Mai 2007)

moin moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2007)

Ja Mahlzeit, die Jugend ist auch schon erwacht


----------



## Tech3 (19. Mai 2007)

Morgen Leuts


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja Mahlzeit, die Jugend ist auch schon erwacht



erwacht worden um 9:41 
da wird man genötigt abends mal weg zu gehen um dann am übernächsten morgen völlig sinnfrei geweckt zu werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2007)

@Maggo: Du hast doch Stahlflexbremsleitungen, oder täusch ich mich?

Wenn ja, wie ist das denn mit dem Einbau, hast Du nen Unterschied gespürt?



Bei Hibike gibts die nur in 1,7m länge. Sind da die Anschlüsse schon dran oder muß ich die selbst dran machen?

Wer hat da Erfahrungen?


----------



## arkonis (19. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich muss leider konstatieren, dass hier schon einige ganz schöne Mimosen unterwegs sind



hab mit dem neuen HT Bike jeden Gullideckel und Bordstein mit Bunny-Hop genommen   das einzige was mich in die Muckibude treibt ist momentan nur noch mein Heuschnupfen und die Sauna. Ansonsten macht mir das Wetter eigendlich gar nichts aus, aber der Materialverschleiß am Bike ist bei dem Wetter auch nicht zu verachten .




Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Du hast doch Stahlflexbremsleitungen, oder täusch ich mich?
> 
> Wenn ja, wie ist das denn mit dem Einbau, hast Du nen Unterschied gespürt?
> 
> ...




hast du nen Entlüftungskit ?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hast du nen Entlüftungskit ?



Ja


----------



## Tech3 (19. Mai 2007)

@Lugga:

Magura sagt:

"Stahlflexleitung

Coole Optik und unverwüstlich! Nur echt mit der gelben MAGURA Tülle! Passend für alle MAGURA Scheibenbremsenmodelle. Erhältlich mit 0° oder 90° Anschlußstück in Längen von 170 oder 250cm.
Die Stahlflex-Leitung ist problemlos mit einer Bowdenzugzange kürzbar."

Ich denke die anschlüsse wirste selber drantüddeln müssen


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Mai 2007)

gude plauscher,

war eben mit bodo biken. super wetter bis auf den letzten kilometer, da kam ich dezent in nen regenguss...

musste bodo ja heute den halbtoten zeigen...

am fuchsi war nicht viel los, aber ein tolles 20 cm federwegsbike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2007)

Habe mit Milass auch eine Super-Tour hinter mir.

Öhlmühlweg - Falkenstein - Kocherfels - Vic-Trail - Hohemark (Treffpunkt mit Milass) - Japaner - Großer Feldberg - X-Trail (tlw.) - Rote-Kreuz-Trail - Naturfreundehaus - Naturfreundehaus-Trail - Öhlmühlweg - Kelkheim.

Die ganze Zeit trocken, recht schwül, insgesamt knapp 40km und 900hm.

Haben dann noch das neue Lenkkopflager bei Milass montiert


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2007)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2007)

nix los heute ..


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nix los heute ..



jo, müde bin ich. kann aber noch nicht ins bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lucafabian schrieb:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Mai 2007)

was die können, machen wir doch schon ewig mitm Bike


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

Guuude abend Lugga


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

... obber vorm BehZeh eigeschlafe is ? (noch 19)


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Guude Abend Carsten, hicks!


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

... och nee, es war de rode dern umgehaue had 
Gude Idee, momende mol...


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

musse ersmal vom gude nachscheeeeeenken


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Ich will auch ne 203er Bremse für die Büxe 
...schenk nochmal nach....


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

... so, jez bin isch bereit für'n nedde Obend. Wieviel hasde dann noch in de Flasch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich will auch ne 203er Bremse für die Büxe
> ...schenk nochmal nach....


Ich hab noch ahne an meinem Cube; da könnd ich ja wieder die 160er dran mache... so racefeilemäsisch.
*nachschenk*    *glug glug glug*


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

leer


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Fabienne is schon umgefallen, für mich hats noch nicht gereicht


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fabienne is schon umgefallen, für mich hats noch nicht gereicht



dann bass uff dasde
a) ned drübberfällds
b) ned uffsefällds

isch häd noch en paar Schlügsche


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ahne an meinem Cube; da könnd ich ja wieder die 160er dran mache... so racefeilemäsisch.
> *nachschenk*    *glug glug glug*



Ne, ne wenn schon denn schon. Der Wechsel suf 203 kostet rund 60 Doppelte, das verkraft ich irgendwie. D kommt dann noch der neue Sattel dazu fütr 70 doppelte und noch Stahlflexleitungen so um die 30. Das macht in Summe 160. Gut das Fabienne schläft


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

Hasde schon en paar Posdts zum Lösche ? (noch 8)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> dann bass uff dasde
> a) ned drübberfällds
> b) ned uffsefällds



c) ned üwwerseherfällst


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hasde schon en paar Posdts zum Lösche ? (noch 8)



Gud das des sachst


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> c) ned üwwerseherfällst


Ebe des c) wolld isch Dir überlasse


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

Noch viere (isch kann nemmer zähle)


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

ne vier..


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Wann gehts morgen weg?


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

quatsch drei


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

Jez laß misch aachemol.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Bitte sehr dann halt Du


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

Vile Dank Lugga, abbä das des ä bissi getörgt woar, laßt sisch nachverfolsche. Deshalb gebührd Dir die Ehr. (isch lösch zwa von mir)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Ich lösch immer einen mehr wie Du


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Mai 2007)

ihr lö(s)cher


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Das war net getürckt, nur falsch getimed


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

wie geht dann des übberhaupt ? Hab adhoc kei Löschfugzion gefunne


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Jetzt kommen se langsam aus den Löschern gekrochen, morgen HKN  schon wach?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> wie geht dann des übberhaupt ? Hab adhoc kei Löschfugzion gefunne


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ihr lö(s)cher


So heimlisch still und leis, des is de HKN ohne sch****


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


Isch kimm glei rübber und bind Dir in dei Zung ä Knode nin, daß ka Ziggaredde äninn basd.


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

Morsche gehds ab 14:00 ab; und jetzt will ich noch ein/zwei Touren kreieren, die ich dort abfahren möchte (u.a. am Kloster Andechs vorbei).

Also guude N8 für heud. Schlaft gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> wie geht dann des übberhaupt ? Hab adhoc kei Löschfugzion gefunne



Ändern drücken,
dann löschen, Fenster erweitert sich,
löschen markieren
und Löschen drücken


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ändern drücken,
> dann löschen, Fenster erweitert sich,
> löschen markieren
> und Löschen drücken


Danke für's flüstern, is mir ja echt peinlich


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ....(u.a. am Kloster Andechs vorbei).
> 
> Also guude N8 für heud. Schlaft gut.



Da fährt man hoch und schiebt hinunter   

Viel Spaß  GN8


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .... und schiebt hinunter  ...



Vllt. mit 100mm, aber jez doch nicht mehr  .....


 Gute N8


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen se langsam aus den Löschern gekrochen, morgen HKN  schon wach?



leider immer noch. war vorhin essen und hab dezent nen krampf bekommen *lachweg* ok da wars zwar nicht lustig, aber ich bin schon ein weichei


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Mai 2007)

GN8 ihr beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Gn8


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

Gute N8


----------



## Maggo (20. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Du hast doch Stahlflexbremsleitungen, oder täusch ich mich?
> 
> Wenn ja, wie ist das denn mit dem Einbau, hast Du nen Unterschied gespürt?
> 
> ...



du täuschst dich. lt. magura sollen die neuen vinylleitungen demselben druck standhalten wie die stahlflexpendants. bringt also abgesehen von der höheren abrissfestigkeit erstmal nix.


----------



## Maggo (20. Mai 2007)

gude morsche!

@lugga: wenn mich net alles täuscht sinn die fox cc gabeln allergisch auf so große scheibscher. dann kannste laufend neue buchsen rinnmache lasse. 180 reicht fer dich flieschegewischt. glaabs mer, ich binn zufridde demit unn wiesch mindestens es drei bis vierfache von dir.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2007)

Moin,

diese Stahlflex-Sets sind mit allem Zubehör, also auch inkl. Anschlüsse.

Ich habe die selbst schon an einer HS33 und einer Julie verbaut und das ging relativ problemlos.

Ich habe eine Fox Float XTT an dem Helius CC und fahre die mit einer Hope Mono M4 mit 203mm. Die Gabel ist bis 203mm von Fox freigegeben. Über die tatsächliche Haltbarkeit kann ich Euch aber noch nichts sagen, da ich sie noch nicht sehr lange/viel gefahren bin.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin.

wenn mich net alles täuscht sind die Fox CC Forken sogar allergisch gegen jede Art von Bremse und gegen jede Art von "aggressive offroad riding"  und das bei nichtmal 75kg Fahrergewicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2007)

Warum?


----------



## Maggo (20. Mai 2007)

laut einigen aussagen, die nicht aus der bikebravo kommen sollen die buchsen an diesen gabeln sehr schnell nachgeben. die belastung mit ner 200er scheibe ist ziemlich heftig, ich würd definitiv die finger davon lassen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum?



falls das auf mich bezogen ist:
meine F100rlt gleicht kleine schnelle Stöße durch vor-und zurückbiegen aus (Spiel) und wenn größere Schläge kommen knarzt sie, eben sowie beim (heftigen) bremsen. Einmal war sie schon auf Garantie bei Toxo, dort wurde das komplette obere Gedöns (Standrohre, Krone und Schaftrohr) ausgetauscht. Dann war wieder ein paar Touren Ruhe und jetzt fängt sie so gaanz langsam wieder an...
Ergo: ich bin unzufrieden damit...weiß ja nicht ob das so unverständlich ist. Aber solange sie mir nicht um die Ohren fliegt ist es ok...und solang bleibt sie auch dran.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> falls das auf mich bezogen ist:
> meine F100rlt gleicht kleine schnelle Stöße durch vor-und zurückbiegen aus (Spiel) und wenn größere Schläge kommen knarzt sie, eben sowie beim (heftigen) bremsen. Einmal war sie schon auf Garantie bei Toxo, dort wurde das komplette obere Gedöns (Standrohre, Krone und Schaftrohr) ausgetauscht. Dann war wieder ein paar Touren Ruhe und jetzt fängt sie so gaanz langsam wieder an...
> Ergo: ich bin unzufrieden damit...weiß ja nicht ob das so unverständlich ist. Aber solange sie mir nicht um die Ohren fliegt ist es ok...und solang bleibt sie auch dran.



Ok - Ist doch schonmal eine "etwas ausführlichere" Erklärung 



Maggo schrieb:


> laut einigen aussagen, die nicht aus der bikebravo kommen sollen die buchsen an diesen gabeln sehr schnell nachgeben. die belastung mit ner 200er scheibe ist ziemlich heftig, ich würd definitiv die finger davon lassen.



Könntest Du bitte die Fox Gabeltypen nennen, auf die Dich beziehst, meinst Du die F80 und F100?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Könntest Du bitte die Fox Gabeltypen nennen, auf die Dich beziehst, meinst Du die F80 und F100?



si!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

O.k. also höchstens 180 wäre dann sinnvoll, wobei 203 schon schön wären 
Stahlflex hat aber immer noch den nicht zu verachtenden Vorteil der längeren Haltbarkeit. Da ja alle Schlag lang irgenwas kaputt ist sollte man auf Haltbarkeit großen Wert legen


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Neu-Isenburg meldet Sonnenschein und einen halb nagisch durch den Garten laufenden Lugga


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Nochmal wg. der Scheibengröße 

Ganz klar mit ner größeren Scheibe verlägert sich der Hebel mit dem die Kraft auf die Gabel übertragen wird. Max. Kraft ist aber doch dann erreicht wenn das HR den Boden verläßt. Alles mehr an Kraft führt zum OTB-Trick bzw. zur Erdung  Müßte nicht, die auf die Gabel wirkende Kraft, für diesen Punkt (max. Kraft) gerade wegen des längeren Hebels geringer sein????

Ich brauch doch unabhängig von der Scheibe immer die gleiche Kraft ums VR so abzubremsen daß das HR hochgeht und wenn ich jetzt ne Bremsscheibe dranmach müßte doch gelten, je größer die Bremsscheibe desto geringer die Kraft die benötigt wird. Also weniger Belastung für die Gabel!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Mai 2007)

Lenzhahn meldet Ruhe, Sonne und schon 22,3°C tendenz steigend


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nochmal wg. der Scheibengröße
> 
> Ganz klar mit ner Größeren Scheibe verlägert sich der Hebel mit dem die Kraft auf die Gabel übertragen wird. Max. Kraft ist aber doch dann erreicht wenn das HR den Boden verläßt. Alle mehr an Kraft führt zum OTB-Trick bzw. zur Erdung  Müßte nicht die auf die Gabel wirkende Kraft für diesen Punkt (max. Kraft) gerade wegen des längeren Hebels geringer sein????
> 
> ...



da haben wir was gemeinsam, ich verstehe das auch nicht so recht, kenne aber einen der sich, nur weil der Hersteller sein 06er Modell (mx comp) nur bis 160er Scheiben freigegeben (07er bis 180mm) hat, aus Angst ne andere Gabel (Reba) gekauft hat....


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Andererseits ist aber so, daß wenn ich mit ner 203 schneller zum Stehen komm, ganz sicher auch größere Kräfte wirken, daß läßt sich wohl nicht umgehen, macht mich aber noch mehr


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Gehen wir mal davon aus das der Nosewheeli beim Bremsen die max. Belastung ist und mit FOX RL80 und 100 Gabeln eigentlich gar nicht erlaubt ist, das wär die einzig aktzeptable Erklärung 

Dann hat dem den Du kennst, die neue Gabel auch nicht viel gebracht  Sie würde wahrscheinlich recht schnell Knarzgeräusche und dieverse andere, von sich geben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Mai 2007)

Der den ich kenn bin ich nicht Lugga, ich bin nie eine mx comp gefahren und habe auch keine Reba gekauft...mal abgesehen davon ist meine Fox soweit ich weiß bis 180mm Freigegeben und auch so ausgeliefert worden...
Zum Nosewheeliemachen kommt ja hoffentlich bald was mit 200mm Scheibe vorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Mai 2007)

Guuude,
Ihr seid wohl jetzt alle unterwegs auf de Trails um Taunus und Gardasee. Viel Spass Euch heute und die Woche. Ich bin gleich für ca. 4 Std auf einer richtigen Autobahn; bis nächsten Sonntag dann .
(Vllt. kann ich mich vom Hotel aus mal inlogge)


----------



## Leeon (20. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was die können, machen wir doch schon ewig mitm Bike



omfg was muss das für ne belastung für räder, reifen, lager... sein ^^


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Mai 2007)

huhu plauscher


----------



## Tech3 (20. Mai 2007)

huhu hkn


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da haben wir was gemeinsam, ich verstehe das auch nicht so recht, kenne aber einen der sich, nur weil der Hersteller sein 06er Modell (mx comp) nur bis 160er Scheiben freigegeben (07er bis 180mm) hat, aus Angst ne andere Gabel (Reba) gekauft hat....


Ist wie immer ´ne Garantiesache. Meines Wissens verhält es sich bei normalen Bremsungen schon so, daß die letztlich wirkende Kraft schon gleich ist. Allerdings ist eben mit einer großen Scheibe eben schon eine höhere Krafteinleitung möglich und zwar immer da, wo die kleinere Scheibe eben an ihre Grenzen stößt  und dafür wollen die Hersteller eben keine Garantie übernehmen. Da Laufbuchsen aber eh als Verschleißteile gelten und man im Falle eines Falles ja nicht sagen muß, was für ´ne Bremse verbaut war, sehe ich das persönlich nicht ganz so eng und fahre meine Corsa mit 180er Scheibe, obwohl sie nur bis 160 frei gegeben ist. Von den Steifigkeitswerten liegt sie ja sogar noch über der bis 203 frei gegebenen Reba. Daher mache ich mir da wenige Gedanken, solang die Steifigkeit stimmt. Bei ´ner SID oder Manitou Skareb würde ich mir da aber schon Gedanken machen.


----------



## Deifel (20. Mai 2007)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2007)

huhu @All


----------



## fUEL (20. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> huhu @All


Tach auch ! 

Wie geht es Euch denn so ?
Bin hier bei meinem Patenkind auf der Konfirmation und kann vor lauter kuchen kaum noch denken.


Was machen die Gardaseeler? habt Ihr was gehört?


----------



## fUEL (20. Mai 2007)

Carsten:
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike
( Der Gerd ist bestimmt in ne Sinnkrise gefallen, oder) 
Der Arme!

Dann kann man Dich ja jetzt überall runterjagen


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Frank,
bist de wieder zurück? Von den Gardaseelern haben wir noch nichts gehört, ist vielleicht auch besser so 

Wie wars bei Dir?


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie wars bei Dir?



beschissen  

will endlich wieder mein jekyll und rischtisch berschab fahrn ...


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> beschissen
> 
> will endlich wieder mein jekyll und rischtisch berschab fahrn ...



Kom heul Dich aus Füxchen, was ist denn passiert?


----------



## Maggo (20. Mai 2007)

hilfe, therapie bei dr. lugga. geh schnell ins off lieber fux.


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kom heul Dich aus Füxchen, was ist denn passiert?



dnf



Maggo schrieb:


> hilfe, therapie bei dr. lugga. geh schnell ins off lieber fux.



guck jetzt erst mal ne runde bb. mehr off geht nicht ...


----------



## Maggo (20. Mai 2007)

dnf???? bb????


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Mai 2007)

dnf = did not finish

Der Schinderhannes hat dem Fux in die Kurbel gespuckt, die dadurch zu knackender Höchstform auflief und in konspirativer Zusammenarbeit mit der quitschenden Bremse den Fux an den Rande des Nervenzusammenbruchs trieb, was selbigen bewog, das Rennen nach etwa 1/4 der Distanz abzubrechen.

@Fux: Hab noch dein Starterpaket hier gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> dnf = did not finish
> 
> Der Schinderhannes hat dem Fux in die Kurbel gespuckt, die dadurch zu knackender Höchstform auflief und in konspirativer Zusammenarbeit mit der quitschenden Bremse den Fux an den Rande des Nervenzusammenbruchs trieb, was selbigen bewog, das Rennen nach etwa 1/4 der Distanz abzubrechen.
> 
> @Fux: Hab noch dein Starterpaket hier gefunden.



genau so wars ... wobei das knacken des tretlagers für mich viel nervender ist, als die leicht quietschende bremse ...

ja, mein starterpaket hab ich auch schon vermisst. ist aber nicht weiter tragisch, da ich vor dem rennen noch den neuen schlauch (das wichtigste aus dem paket) gegen einen alten schon geflickten schlauch getauscht habe  
den riegel wollte ich aber schon noch bei nächster gelegenheit mal probieren. vielleicht schmeckt er ja mal zur abwechslung ...

bb steht für big brother. aber nicht mal das ist mir heute vergönnt. muß ich wohl auf ndlz ausweichen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> den riegel wollte ich aber schon noch bei nächster gelegenheit mal probieren. vielleicht schmeckt er ja mal zur abwechslung ...


Da war *mampf, mapf* gar kein *kau* Riegel in deinem *mampf* Paket drin. ... *RÜLPS!!!*


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Da war *mampf, mapf* gar kein *kau* Riegel in deinem *mampf* Paket drin. ... *RÜLPS!!!*



   

geb den wieder her :kotz:


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> geb den wieder her :kotz:


Büdde schön:


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Da war *mampf, mapf* gar kein *kau* Riegel in deinem *mampf* Paket drin. ... *RÜLPS!!!*





wissefux schrieb:


> geb den wieder her :kotz:


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Büdde schön:



danke


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



was gibts denn hier zum lache


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Mai 2007)

ei gude


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2007)

Ei Gude zusamme,
next Woche is schee Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei Gude zusamme,
> next Woche is schee Wetter



...und ich bin immernoch erkältet  gestern dacht ich ma kurz das ichs wohl überstanden hab, die Illusion wurd mir heut im laufe des Tages genommen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei Gude zusamme,
> next Woche is schee Wetter





Guten Nacht zusammen!


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2007)

der plauscher-fred soweit unten heute morsche. da stimmt was net


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2007)

Ja Mahlzeit - schönes Wetter draussen und gar nicht kalt


----------



## Maggo (21. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja Mahlzeit - schönes Wetter draussen und gar nicht kalt



ich krisch grad nen fiesen heuschnubbeanfall.


----------



## fUEL (21. Mai 2007)

Moin zusamme!

Hat jemand Donnerstag nachmittag Lust/Zeit zum Biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (21. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich krisch grad nen fiesen heuschnubbeanfall.


 
Guude besserung


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusamme!
> 
> Hat jemand Donnerstag nachmittag Lust/Zeit zum Biken?


Sieht ganz danach aus!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich ist Donnerstag ja mein Ruhetag, aber um wieviel Uhr würdet Ihr denn starten?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2007)

Habt ihr Plauscher heute ein Schweigegelübte abgelegt, oder warum ist's so ruhig?


----------



## Maggo (21. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Habt ihr Plauscher heute ein Schweigegelübte abgelegt, oder warum ist's so ruhig?



keiner da! und wenn einer da iss iss er schnell wieder allein. scheint ein ruhiger tag zu werden.


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2007)

ein teil weilt ja auch noch am gardasee, die glücklichen ...


----------



## Maggo (21. Mai 2007)

gude fux. gehts widder gut???


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)

zwei drei sind schon da


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude fux. gehts widder gut???



gut geht´s erst widder mit geländetauglichem und nebengeräuschfreiem bergrad ...
noch 3 tage und der rest von heut ... hoffentlich


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist Donnerstag ja mein Ruhetag, aber um wieviel Uhr würdet Ihr denn starten?


Normalerweise um 14 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Normalerweise um 14 Uhr.



OK - Das ist definitiv ein KO-Kriterium für mich


----------



## fUEL (21. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> OK - Das ist definitiv ein KO-Kriterium für mich


 
Schade, wir könnten Dich aber auch später irgenwo einsammeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Schade, wir könnten Dich aber auch später irgenwo einsammeln



Kommenden Donnerstag klappt das leider auf keinen Fall, da ich bis zum späten Nachmittag Termine habe, aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben


----------



## Tech3 (21. Mai 2007)

Leude kennt ihr ein gutes Mittelchen gegen Heuschnupfen/Gräser Allergie?
Ich geh noch kaputt heute - 50 Taschentücher hab ich heute schon gebraucht*schmerz*


----------



## Maggo (21. Mai 2007)

ich hab neulich mal so ne ratiopharm variante probiert. helfen gut, kannst dich aber im anschluss direkt hinlegen so schlapp machen die. (heut morgen hab ich eine genommen und bin immer noch völligst geplättet.) dann gibts ne neue von reactine, mein schwager schwört drauf.....


----------



## m.a.t. (21. Mai 2007)

Das Nasenspray mit Wirkstoff Beclometasondipropionat funktioniert bei mir sehr schnell. Von Ratiopharm fÃ¼r ca. 7â¬.


----------



## hottube (21. Mai 2007)

Hi KK,

ich nehm Lorano (abens ne 1/2) die Wirkung hält bei mir 16 - 24h, am besten mal mit ner freundlichen Appotekerin schnacken, die kennt auch die Unterschiede der Präparate.

/ht


----------



## arkonis (21. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Leude kennt ihr ein gutes Mittelchen gegen Heuschnupfen/Gräser Allergie?
> Ich geh noch kaputt heute - 50 Taschentücher hab ich heute schon gebraucht*schmerz*



also ich habe mal VIATRIS Allergodil versucht, lindert die Beschwerden in jedem Fall, bekomme die Tabletten auch geschenkt . Das Problem, das die Wirkstoffe platt machen ist kaum zu verhindern, ist bei allen Medi so, da die Überreaktion des Körpers bestehen bleibt, nur die Auswirkungen der Allergie unterdrückt werden.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)

Gibts hier nur noch Kranke??

Diesen auf diesem Wege mal ne gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (21. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gibts hier nur noch Kranke??
> 
> Diese auf diesem Wege mal ne gute Besserung


 
1. Bin ich nicht krank 
2. Allergietabletten nimmt man immer abends 
3. Gut und Preiswert ist Cetirzin 10 mg 
Hab da ab und zu probs nehm dann mal 3 Tage lang die Dinger und meisst reicht das aus. 
Gute Besserung


----------



## Maggo (21. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> also ich habe mal VIATRIS Allergodil versucht, lindert die Beschwerden in jedem Fall, bekomme die Tabletten auch geschenkt . Das Problem, das die Wirkstoffe platt machen ist kaum zu verhindern, ist bei allen Medi so, da die Überreaktion des Körpers bestehen bleibt, nur die Auswirkungen der Allergie unterdrückt werden.



seh ich nicht ganz so, es gab auch schonmal pillen die mich einigermassen in ruhe gelassen haben was müdigkeit angeht, hier komm ich mir grade vor als hätt ich die nacht net gepennt. normalerweise würd ich mich heimschicken lassen, das beste kommt aber noch: ich hab meinen haustürschlüssel bei meiner  im auto liegen lassen......


----------



## arkonis (21. Mai 2007)

ohje muss mal die Dossierung überdenken...nur Abends? eine? uups


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> seh ich nicht ganz so, es gab auch schonmal pillen die mich einigermassen in ruhe gelassen haben was müdigkeit angeht, hier komm ich mir grade vor als hätt ich die nacht net gepennt. normalerweise würd ich mich heimschicken lassen, das beste kommt aber noch: ich hab meinen haustürschlüssel bei meiner  im auto liegen lassen......



...und wann kommt die Heim?


----------



## Maggo (21. Mai 2007)

die holt mich um 1715 hier ab, danach müssen wir zusammen zum versicherungsfritzen fahren......*gääähn*


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)

und biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)

muß doch auch mal wieder sein.
Der Google bietet morgen seine Steinbruchtour an (1900). Wenn ich rechtzeitig fertig werde würd ich da mitfahren ansonsten ist am Mittwoch vielleicht AWB, da bin ich auch schon lange nicht mehr mitgefahren...

Wo bist Du dabei?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)

ups Googles Tour ist nicht mehr da oder versteckt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!

Sommer Sonne Sonnenbrand  und den Hals zu 

von meinen Ellbogenschützern hab ich auch noch nix gesehen  ebenso das Torque bleibt weiterhin auf der Warteliste zusammen mit den Bremsbelägen fürs xc...aber im Moment könnte ich ja eh nicht...


----------



## Tech3 (21. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Tipps 
Cetirzin hilft bei mir leider nichts und hab mir jetzt Lorano akut gekauft.
Bin ich mal gespannt

@CR:

Meine Alpentranse lässt auch auf sich warten


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ups Googles Tour ist nicht mehr da oder versteckt


Sorry Lucafabian  Ich muß vor meinem Urlaub unbedingt noch ein paar Km abspulen. Konnte in letzter Zeit nicht genug fahren und schiebe jetzt ein bisschen Panik meine Fitness zu verlieren  

Die Steinbruchtour wird wohl nix mehr dieses Jahr, die eh schon engen Wege werden nach meinem Urlaub ziemlich verwachsen sein.

Wenn Du oder Ihr aber mal wieder im Spessart fahren wollt, einfach bei mir melden. Was klar ist: Ich werd bei Gelegenheit auch mal wieder mit  Euch die Taunustrails erkunden. Wenn mal was ganz geiles ansteht, wäre ich für einen konkreten Hinweis, zB. per PN glücklich. Ich komm hier nämlich net immer mit  

Dafür aber auf den Trails, Ihr Plauscherbuben -und Mädels   

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Sorry Lucafabian  Ich muß vor meinem Urlaub unbedingt noch ein paar Km abspulen. Konnte in letzter Zeit nicht genug fahren und schiebe jetzt ein bisschen Panik meine Fitness zu verlieren
> 
> Die Steinbruchtour wird wohl nix mehr dieses Jahr, die eh schon engen Wege werden nach meinem Urlaub ziemlich verwachsen sein.
> 
> ...



 so mache mer des


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so mache mer des


Du machst misch glüglisch


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo Carsten,
konntest Du schon fahren?


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Carsten:
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike
> ( Der Gerd ist bestimmt in ne Sinnkrise gefallen, oder)
> Der Arme! Dann kann man Dich ja jetzt überall runterjagen


Gracie. Er hat schon nachgefragt, was die Aluvariante kostet und der Unterschied is ...  
Für Runterjagen muß ich mehr biken, damit ich übbärhaupt erstma hoch komm ...


----------



## Maggo (21. Mai 2007)

ich hab nochmal was weniger aufwändiges gemacht. wie immer iss alles flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)




----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusamme!
> Hat jemand Donnerstag nachmittag Lust/Zeit zum Biken?


Ja, aber zwischen 12:30 und 14:30 am Starnberger See  (hoffentlich hält das Wetter)


----------



## Maggo (21. Mai 2007)

@uwe: iss das dein favorit??? oder was will uns der autor des posts sagen??


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)

Si, Senor


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)

Das in grün gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Aber das Favorisierte beschreibt die Plauscher am besten. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß Dein neuster Vorschlag nicht mit dieser genialen Schrift gestaltet ist.


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> konntest Du schon fahren?


Jo, so 1,5 Std. (brutto) ; 18km bei schönstem Sonnenschein . Hatte mir zu Hause ne Runde erstellt und die bin ich nachgefahren. Irgendwann war ich in einer Art Sumpfgebiet, welches teilweise mit ca. 20m langen "Northshore-Brettern" überspannt war. Ich hatte noch überlegt, darauf zu biken, doch es war besser es zu lassen, da 2 Bretter unter meinen Füßen verrutsch/abgeklappt sind. Auf'm Bike wär ich im Wasser oder Matsch gelandet .
So, ich mach mal fertig. Der "Dorfbrunnen"  im hiesigen Hotel ist eröffnet   .
Bis die Tage ... und schönes Trailwetter für Euch.


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das in grün gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Aber das Favorisierte beschreibt die Plauscher am besten. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß Dein neuster Vorschlag nicht mit dieser genialen Schrift gestaltet ist.


dto. (da ich grad mal so da bin)


----------



## Maggo (21. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das in grün gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Aber das Favorisierte beschreibt die Plauscher am besten. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß Dein neuster Vorschlag nicht mit dieser genialen Schrift gestaltet ist.



die schrift lässt sich wie immer ändern......  aber erklär doch mal, weshalb das favorisierte bei dri ne gewisse optische verbindung zu dem typischen plauscher herstellt.....BITTE.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Jo, so 1,5 Std. (brutto) ; 18km bei schönstem Sonnenschein . Hatte mir zu Hause ne Runde erstellt und die bin ich nachgefahren. Irgendwann war ich in einer Art Sumpfgebiet, welches teilweise mit ca. 20m langen "Northshore-Brettern" überspannt war. Ich hatte noch überlegt, darauf zu biken, doch es war besser es zu lassen, da 2 Bretter unter meinen Füßen verrutsch/abgeklappt sind. Auf'm Bike wär ich im Wasser oder Matsch gelandet .



Das nen ich biken    



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> So, ich mach mal fertig. Der "Dorfbrunnen"  im hiesigen Hotel ist eröffnet   .
> Bis die Tage ... und schönes Trailwetter für Euch.




Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Was klar ist: Ich werd bei Gelegenheit auch mal wieder mit  Euch die Taunustrails erkunden. Wenn mal was ganz geiles ansteht, wäre ich für einen konkreten Hinweis, zB. per PN glücklich. Ich komm hier nämlich net immer mit
> Grüße
> 
> Google



keine panik, google !
für die tt2007-strecke ist ne dimb ig tour geplant   termin findet sich schon unter www.dimb.de im bereich der ig rhein-taunus.
diese dort gelisteten touren werden im detail wie immer zeitnah vom kater in einem eigenen thread hier angekündigt.
so sollten es auch alle anderen rechtzeitig mitbekommen


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die schrift lässt sich wie immer ändern......  aber erklär doch mal, weshalb das favorisierte bei dri ne gewisse optische verbindung zu dem typischen plauscher herstellt.....BITTE.



Der Hintergrund, wenn man so dazu sagen will, sieht aus wie Stimmengewirr, frei übersetzt könnte man auch plauschen dazu sagen. Sag bloß des war net dei Absicht sondern nur en Zufall 




Maggo, Du machst misch ferdisch...


----------



## Maggo (21. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund, wenn man so dazu sagen will, sieht aus wie Stimmengewirr, frei übersetzt könnte man auch plauschen dazu sagen. Sag bloß des war net dei Absicht sondern nur en Zufall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö, nur zufall....  quatsch, das sollte schon ein zugelaberter hintergrund sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)

Geil is auch das der Hintergrund, der aus der Nähe betrachtet zum Vordergrund wird und umgekehrt


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, nur zufall....  quatsch, das sollte schon ein zugelaberter hintergrund sein.



Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr was ich glauben soll


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Mai 2007)

biken heute war wieder toll, prima wetter, nur hab ich vielleicht einwenig zuviel geschwitzt  feldi, waren ziemlich viele motorradfahrer aber kaum biker.

runter gings natürlich über die schanze  aber wie immer nur über die zweite....irgendwann nehme ich auch die erste noch mal in angriff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (21. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gracie. Er hat schon nachgefragt, was die Aluvariante kostet und der Unterschied is ...
> Für Runterjagen muß ich mehr biken, damit ich übbärhaupt erstma hoch komm ...


Hi Carsten!
Wo Du erst mal die finanzielle Vorgabe so extrem eingeschränkt hattest war ich erstaunt, daß Du so in die Vollen gegngen bist und einen Kleinwagengegenwert auf 2 Rädern gekauft hast. ( Aber hast schon recht ............ für den Spaß muss man halt opfer bringen)

Schick mir doch mal ne pm wie es dazu kam, denn ich kann unmöglich die 60 Seiten nachlesen, dazu fehlt mir die Zeit.

Lugga, was is am Donnerstach??

Brauch en Sparringspartner, um mein Schwermetall den Berg hochzutreiben, damit der Carbonprügel im Rennen bis zur Verwindung gequält wird und dem Racerteam Gute Zeiten einfährt. 
De Kater kimmt auch mit........  und der scheint ja echt fit zu sein im Moment.
Werd schon mithalten...........
Naja in der Toscana war ich jedenfalls nie als letzter den Berg oben   mit meim fuel aber dafür auch immer als erster unten   

Werd ja noch die Treppenratterintensivkur im Cinque Terre ab nächstes Wochenende haben, um die Muskeln zu lockern. Da brauch ich mei Schoner widder zurück von de Caro.

Nur fies Zeusch zum Abfahren geile Sache hab ich gehört, net so flowisch wie in de Toscana dafür steil nuff und treppig oder verblockt runner  

So zwische fiese Alpenabfahrten und Streetsassion

..........mit geilem Futter von de Wildsau am awend.........


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Mai 2007)

Mosche!

HeyFux, du hast dir ja ein neues Profilbild zugelegt!


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2007)

ja, ein bild aus der guten alten zeit :
ich war fitter, das tretlager auch und ich hatte ne vernünftige übersetzung am bike ...
was ne schöne zeit war das damals


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, ein bild aus der guten alten zeit :
> ich war fitter, das tretlager auch und ich hatte ne vernünftige übersetzung am bike ...
> was ne schöne zeit war das damals


Na jetzt maul net rum! Hörst dich ja an wie eine WKII-Veteran!
Zumindest die letzten beiden Sachen lassen sich am Donnerstag lösen und die Fitness kommt dann auch wieder, wenn du nicht mehr von deinem Bike genervt wirst.


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2007)

man wird ja noch in schönen erinnerungen schwelgen dürfen  ...


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> man wird ja noch in schönen erinnerungen schwelgen dürfen  ...





			
				flatsch schrieb:
			
		

> das war die guuude aaaalde zeeeeiiiiit, das war die guuuuude aaaaalde zeeeeiiiiiit......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2007)

Moin, Moin Ihr Plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2007)

... und natürlich Mahlzeit.

Habe nämlich gerade meine normale Frühstücksration von 2 Mettbrötchen und einer Rosinenschnecke hinter mir :Bäuerchen: Die Banane und den Apfel vorher lassen wir mal außen vor


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und natürlich Mahlzeit.
> 
> .......2 Mettbrötchen......



:kotz: und das am frühen morgen, du brauchst dich nicht wundern wenns dir schlecht geht.....


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Lugga, was is am Donnerstach??
> 
> Brauch en Sparringspartner, um mein Schwermetall den Berg hochzutreiben, damit der Carbonprügel im Rennen bis zur Verwindung gequält wird und dem Racerteam Gute Zeiten einfährt.
> De Kater kimmt auch mit........  und der scheint ja echt fit zu sein im Moment.
> Werd schon mithalten...........



Tur mir leid das ich Dich enttäuschen muß. Mi. wird ein ziemlich anstrengeder Tag, die Sachen die wir bauen müssen am Do Morgen in Basel sein. Ich glaub nicht das ich dann noch Lust zum fahren hab   

...und Du fährst schon wieder in den Urlaub, daß is ja schon Streß bei Dir  Den hätt ich aber auch gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

@Maggo: Fabienne hat gesagt heut Abend solls gewaltig gewittern, hast Du auch was mitbekommen?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

Ich brauch mal wieder nen neuen Sattel, bin aber hin und her gerissen.

Das is er:





Kann man sich sowas drauf machen, ich find das Ding rattenscharf  Bekomm ich da einen nassen Hintern wenns regnet? Kann man sowas meiner roten Wilden dranschrauben, oder is die dann beleidigt


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal wieder nen neuen Sattel, bin aber hin und her gerissen.
> 
> Das is er:
> 
> ...



schön isser, aber nur an nem rad was an der wand hängt.
thema gewitter: ja ich habs gehört, kann mich aber mal am a.....bend besuchen, ich glaubs erst wenn ichs sehe.


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

für mich zählt primär das hier:

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=26457


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> für mich zählt primär das hier:
> 
> http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=26457





wollen wir mal hoffen, daß "das hier" recht hat!


*Wieso ist der Sattel nur für die Wand?????*


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

Ich glaub ich kauf ihn trotzdem 


Is je eh in nem halben Jahr wieder kaputt 




und Ihr habt wieder was neues zu lästern...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> :kotz: und das am frühen morgen, du brauchst dich nicht wundern wenns dir schlecht geht.....



Wieso? - Mir geht es doch bestens


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Mai 2007)

servus plauscher,

@uwe - zu dem sattel, *lach* kauf ihn ruhig - wie du schon sagst -> die sprüche kommen von allein

hat gerd oder caro vom gardasee erzählt? krieg ja nix mehr mit hier. vielleicht fahre ich heute abend auch noch mal ein kleines ründchen...muss ja für hofheim trainieren


----------



## fUEL (22. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus plauscher,
> 
> @uwe - zu dem sattel, *lach* kauf ihn ruhig - wie du schon sagst -> die sprüche kommen von allein
> 
> hat gerd oder caro vom gardasee erzählt? krieg ja nix mehr mit hier. vielleicht fahre ich heute abend auch noch mal ein kleines ründchen...muss ja für hofheim trainieren


Der Sattel paßt nur zur Caro, weil er so kariert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der Sattel paßt nur zur Caro, weil er so kariert ist


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

Wieso passt zu Caro ein karierter Sattel aber zu mir nicht


----------



## arkonis (22. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich kauf ihn trotzdem
> 
> 
> Is je eh in nem halben Jahr wieder kaputt
> ...


 

hat der so ein fellbesatz? würde darauf achten das die Haare von einem echten Schwein abstammen, dann kannst du bei der frage nach deinem rückwärtigen Haarwuchs noch sagen "Ich bin die wilde Sau geritten"


----------



## fUEL (22. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso passt zu Caro ein karierter Sattel aber zu mir nicht


 
Nur die Schreibweise ändern und der Groschen fällt Caro=Karo


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

Un wie er gefallen ist  

Ich hab auf der Leitung gestanden, aber so richtig


----------



## arkonis (22. Mai 2007)

zum Thema Sattel hier diesen im Angebot erhältlichen Sattel wolte ich nämlich auch kaufen hab es aber nach einigen Hinweisen gelassen  

für die wand noch gut genug, dank an coffee fürs bildchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

Ich will keine Rosen unterm A****, der is doch was für Mädchen und Warmduscher 
Ich bin aber ein *Mann* und kein Warmduscher und will Schottenmuster unterm A**** tragen  Die Haltbarkeit sollte auch länger sein, is ja wohl Stoff und nicht bedruckt und nach nem halben Jahr bricht er eh durch


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

@Maggo: Noch drei Stunden bis zum Start


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Noch drei Stunden bis zum Start



   ich bring noch was lustiges mit!!!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Noch drei Stunden bis zum Start



*neidischbin*


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *neidischbin*



kommmit,einer geht noch.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

einer geht immer


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Mai 2007)

das stimmt wohl, aber dann müsste ich hier um 16 uhr weg und hätte 20 km auf der uhr bis ich bei der hohemark bin und dann noch mit euch den berg hochfliegen ist vielleicht doch zuviel des guten.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

Wir fliegen nicht hoch, frag den Maggo!


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir fliegen nicht hoch, frag den Maggo!



nein, wir fliegen definitiv nicht hoch....


----------



## Deifel (22. Mai 2007)

Ne, ne Ihr fliegt nur runter und zwar zu mir 







Ha, ha, ha, harr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Ne, ne Ihr fliegt nur runter und zwar zu mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kannst Du ja wohl mal komplett vergessen


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

Noch 1 Std 10 bis zur Abfahrt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Noch 1 Std 10 bis zur Abfahrt


Von wo fahrt ihr denn wo hin?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

1730 Hohemark, Maggo wollte mir die weisse Mauer zeigen, ich hab da ne Wissenlücke, kommt Du auch? Wir fahren aber wirklich ganz langsam hoch...


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1730 Hohemark, Maggo wollte mir die weisse Mauer zeigen, ich hab da ne Wissenlücke, kommt Du auch? Wir fahren aber wirklich ganz langsam hoch...



kelkheim meldet einen ordentlichen schutt 

scheint aber nur über meinem haus zu sein, weil ringsrum die sonne scheint ...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

o, ich fahr los, bis gleich


----------



## Tech3 (22. Mai 2007)

Gibt nachher einen Bericht über MTBs auf Kabel1. 
Binsch ma gespannt.

Und mein Bike kommt erste nächste Woche


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1730 Hohemark, Maggo wollte mir die weisse Mauer zeigen, ich hab da ne Wissenlücke, kommt Du auch? Wir fahren aber wirklich ganz langsam hoch...


Ist mir jetzt leider zu kurzfristig. Sonst wär ich gern mitgekommen.
Bin noch hin und her gerissen, mich auf den Bock zu setzen oder nicht..., aber ich glaub, ich mach´s jetzt einfach und düse mal in Richtung NfH oder weiter!


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2007)

über mir hängt in der tat nur eine fette wolke. und die gibt alles, was sie kann. echt krass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Mai 2007)

Hab gerade beschlossen, heute auch mal meinen Schweinehund zu pfelgen und den Abend zu Hause zu verbringen.   Da ich von den nächsten sechs Tagen mindestens vier, eher mehr, auf dem Rad verbingen werde, hat sich mein Schatz das auch mal verdient.  Außerdm ist da ja noch die Gewittergefahr und das schlappe Gefühl und mir fallen bestimmt noch ein paar Ausreden ein, wenn ich nur lange genug nachdenke...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Mai 2007)

ei gude!

hier sind immer wieder Schauer. Bin vorhin in Eppstein aus der Sbahn raus und dachte das mich einer mitm Gartenschlauch gießt, strahlende Sonne, klarblauer Himmer und riesen Wassertropfen


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

will jemand ein 2004er stumpi mit einigen nicht serienmäßigen extras dran kaufen. das rad ist in einem normalen gebrauchten zustand. die darin verbaute reba team ist gerade mal eingefahren, ansonsten sind die neuralgischen verschleißpunkte rundum erneuert und das ding fährt sicherlich noch einige jahre ohne jeglichen stress.....leider halten die schaltaugen an diesem modell nicht dass was sie versprechen.......    :kotz:     
ernstgemeinte angebote ab 1,50 bitte zu mir......


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

ich geh mich abreagieren. gute nacht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh mich abreagieren. gute nacht.


Oha. Dicke Luft.  Wie weit seid ihr denn gekommen?


----------



## fUEL (22. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh mich abreagieren. gute nacht.


 
Tut mir leid für Dich. war ja schon mal dabei als das am Hühnerberg passierte und das war doch erst vor 3 Monaten oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Oha. Dicke Luft.  Wie weit seid ihr denn gekommen?



bis kurz vor den bachtrail, vorher hat sich die kette schon einmal zwischen kasette und speichen verklemmt. spätestens da hätte ichs raffen müssen. ich hab offenbar neulich mal nen stein oder nen dicken ast angefahren (an dieser stelle entschuldigung lieber stein/ast, hättest ja was sagen können, wir hätten ne gesprächsrunde bilden können und ich hätte dir einen ausgegeben. das du gleich soooo rabiat werden musst. ) und anscheinend die ganze mimik schon ein bisschen verbogen. zum rest fehlt dann nicht mehr viel. der hinterbau sieht specializedschaltaugenbefestigungsfehlkonstruktionsmäßig shice aus.


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für Dich. war ja schon mal dabei als das am Hühnerberg passierte und das war doch erst vor 3 Monaten oder so.



ja, iss noch nicht wirklich lang her.  hoffentlich kann ichs nochmal richten.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

Ja, so wars, ich kann da nix mehr beifügen, ausser das meine Rote ja auch schon mal zum Verkauf getanden hat, das legt sich aber wieder...



....Hoffentlich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Mai 2007)

und wenn nicht...dann folgt halt was um 120-140mm FW von nem Hersteller wo nicht dauernd die Schaltaugen abreißen (diesmal mein ich nicht mal Canyon...)


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und wenn nicht...dann folgt halt was um 120-140mm FW von nem Hersteller wo nicht dauernd die Schaltaugen abreißen (diesmal mein ich nicht mal Canyon...)



das mit dem "folgen" wäre halt so ne sache. wenns dabei bleibt, dass das teil am sack ist werd ich mir fürs erste mal diesen hanger banger genauer anschauen. ich will jetzt fahren und nicht ewrst auf ein neues bike sparen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Mai 2007)

wenn was folgen soll dann darfst du es auf jeden fall nicht für 1,50e verkaufen  falls doch wüsste ich da nen Interessenten.


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenn was folgen soll dann darfst du es auf jeden fall nicht für 1,50e verkaufen  falls doch wüsste ich da nen Interessenten.



ganz ernst: ich wüßt momentan nichtmal WAS genau folgen sollte....schwer und stabil oder doch mi abstrichen in der stabilität und dafür verhältnismäßig leicht??? bei hibike gabs schon so einiges was ich mir vorstellen könnte. momentan jedenfalls könnte ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden.


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenn was folgen soll dann darfst du es auf jeden fall nicht für 1,50e verkaufen  falls doch wüsste ich da nen Interessenten.



achso: verkaufen würde ich es eh nicht, es ist irgendwie mein erstes "richtiges" rad, da steckt liebe und ne geile zeit drin. sowas verkauft man nicht. auch wenn ichs grad echt satt habe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2007)

Ihr macht auch immer Sachen...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Mai 2007)

So sind wir halt, nie langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ihr macht auch immer Sachen...



ich hab gar nix gemacht. bin nur da hoch gefahren......und dann.....peng!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Mai 2007)

das is echt mies sowas 
das mit dem nicht verkaufen wollen/können geht mir genauso. Ich könnte auch keins meiner Bikes verkaufen und es war echt brutal als mein Stahlross auf dem ich meine erste mehrtagestour hinter mich gebracht habe auf den Sperrmüll getragen wurde...
aber das war auch viel zu klein und alles...


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das mit dem "folgen" wäre halt so ne sache. wenns dabei bleibt, dass das teil am sack ist werd ich mir fürs erste mal diesen hanger banger genauer anschauen.


Mit dem Ding bekommt es dann aber garantiert der Rahmen ab. Dann bleibt das Schaltauge für 20-25  zwar heil, aber dafür brauchst du definitiv jedes Mal eine neue Schwinge. Ist für mich einer der größten Denkfehler auf dem Markt überhaupt!


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mit dem Ding bekommt es dann aber garantiert der Rahmen ab. Dann bleibt das Schaltauge für 20-25  zwar heil, aber dafür brauchst du definitiv jedes Mal eine neue Schwinge. Ist für mich einer der größten Denkfehler auf dem Markt überhaupt!



im prinzip iss der ja jetzt schon schrott. sozusagen ein letzter versuch ohne ne neue schwinge zu kaufen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Mai 2007)

Auch um den zu montieren brauchts du aber ein intaktes Schaltauge und ein intaktes Ausfallende.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Mai 2007)

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Auch um den zu montieren brauchts du aber ein intaktes Schaltauge und ein intaktes Ausfallende.



klar, das schaltauge iss ja auch wieder dran, hält aber nur mit einer schraube. die andere alternative wäre ein zweites loch zu bohren. ich wart jetzt erstmal ab was der händler sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar, das schaltauge iss ja auch wieder dran, hält aber nur mit einer schraube. die andere alternative wäre ein zweites loch zu bohren. ich wart jetzt erstmal ab was der händler sagt.


 
moin moin
Wär dann noch die Option auf Singlespeed ( brauchst beim Fully aber auch nen Kettenspanner oder Rohloff ebenso 

Find die Konstruktion aber echt ziemlich wacklig und frage mich, wie man so ein Engeneering abliefern kann als einer der marktführenden Konzerne; das ist schon eine Sollbruchstelle im etwas übertriebenen Sinne 

Wäre denn beim Einbau der neuen Schwinge diese dem Stand der Technik gemäß verbessert und somit in Zukunft Ruhe mit der Aufregung?
Dann würd ich mal mit dem Händler in Verhandlungen gehen - das mindeste was man erreichen könnte wär, daß der Händler das Ding zum Selbstkostenpreis abgibt, er will ja vllt auch mal irgendwann wieder ein Bike an Dich verkaufen.

Dont worry be happy

Gruß Frank


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> moin moin
> Wär dann noch die Option auf Singlespeed ( brauchst beim Fully aber auch nen Kettenspanner oder Rohloff ebenso
> 
> Find die Konstruktion aber echt ziemlich wacklig und frage mich, wie man so ein Engeneering abliefern kann als einer der marktführenden Konzerne; das ist schon eine Sollbruchstelle im etwas übertriebenen Sinne
> ...



naja, ich denke nicht, dass die extra für mich ne neue schwinge entwerfen werden. das 100mm model gabs bis 2005 meins ist von 2004. alles andere dürfte nicht passen, da die rahmen danach verändert wurden. ich bin also wahrscheinlich auf denselben shice wieder angewiesen. ups, ich muss heut auch nochmal duschen, die auf der a**** wollen dass ich heut da bin! ob ich schwarz tragen sollte?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
Maggo kannst Du denn mir Deinem Bike fahren? Die Schrauben sind doch nur zur Fixierung, der Schnellspanner sollte doch den eigentlichen Halt erzeugen.

Auf die Arbeit gehst de am besten in schwarz, dann wissen die dort das sie entsprechend vorsichtig mit Dir umzugehen haben


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> Maggo kannst Du denn mir Deinem Bike fahren? Die Schrauben sind doch nur zur Fixierung, der Schnellspanner sollte doch den eigentlichen Halt erzeugen.
> 
> Auf die Arbeit gehst de am besten in schwarz, dann wissen die dort das sie entsprechend vorsichtig mit Dir umzugehen haben



ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich damit fahren kann und vorallem wie lange es dann hält. ich werde auf jeden fall mal den händler fragen, ob ich mir da irgendwie behilflich sein kann. leider hat sich diese erste tauschaktion seinerzeit sehr lange hingezogen. wenn das wieder der fall sein sollte dann gute nacht. ich schick dem nachher mal die bildchen, danach bin ich auf jeden fall schlauer. ich mach mich jetzt mal los, bis gleich.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Ich würd damit fahren, was soll passieren? Im schlimmsten Fall schiebst de Heim  Wenn de aber zwei Monate nicht mehr fahren kannst, will ich Dir besser gar nicht begegnen, ausgeglichen wirst Du dann nicht mehr sein. 










Natürlich will ich Dich auch dann noch sehen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Es wär so ein schöner Film geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

@Maggo: Sag mal was mir is langweilig, das Material ist noch nicht da und es ist schon 9:02 Uhr.


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

hast du am freitag frei-tag????


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

In der Firma ja, muß aber morgens in Frankfurt in einer Wohnung die Schlitze der neuen Verkabelung zumachen

Wieso die Frage, ist Freitag Mittag Dreh am Set?


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> In der Firma ja, muß aber morgens in Frankfurt in einer Wohnung die Schlitze der neuen Verkabelung zumachen
> 
> Wieso die Frage, ist Freitag Mittag Dreh am Set?



zwei dinge vorrausgesetzt nämlich

a) die dreckkiste fährt bis dahin wieder
b) ich bekomme urlaub oder nen halben frei 

könnte ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen. ab wann könntest du denn???


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zwei dinge vorrausgesetzt nämlich
> 
> a) die dreckkiste fährt bis dahin wieder
> b) ich bekomme urlaub oder nen halben frei
> ...




1400 sollte möglich sein


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1400 sollte möglich sein



ich klär das mal mit dem a*****geber, der regierung und meinem velo. mal schauen, was die parteien dazu sagen.....


----------



## fUEL (23. Mai 2007)

Geht von Euch irschendeiner zum Hibike Frülingsfest am WE??????

Maggo wenn der Bock net fährt könnt ich Dir mei Nicolai mit de Kaffeemühl ausleihen.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich klär das mal mit dem a*****geber, der regierung und meinem velo. mal schauen, was die parteien dazu sagen.....




Immer positiv denken, dann klappts auch! 

@fuel: Das Angebot ist ne tolle Geste von Dir


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Geht von Euch irschendeiner zum Hibike Frülingsfest am WE??????
> 
> Maggo wenn der Bock net fährt könnt ich Dir mei Nicolai mit de Kaffeemühl ausleihen.



Ich werd versuchen mal vorbei zu schauen, brauchst de was?


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Geht von Euch irschendeiner zum Hibike Frülingsfest am WE??????
> 
> Maggo wenn der Bock net fährt könnt ich Dir mei Nicolai mit de Kaffeemühl ausleihen.



zu hibike werd ichs nicht schaffen. 

@fuel: biste bei der dimb tour dabei oder schon wieder irgendwo in der sonne? das angebot finde ich mehr als großzügig, ich prüf mal heut abend ob ichs gerichtet bekomm, ansonsten würd ich vielleicht wirklich drauf zurückkomen. 

@plauscher: ich mag euch einfach, you make my days.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich werd versuchen mal vorbei zu schauen, brauchst de was?


Nee aber ich hab mich mal für die Freeride Fahrtechnik beworben, die dort quasi gelost wird. - ansonsten werd ich versuchen zur Dimbtour mitzukommen falls mein weib keine Barrieren aufbaut.

Bin ja ab nächsten Freitag wieder verreist zum Treppenrattern im Cinque Terre, so daß es durchaus ratsam ist sie nicht zu provuzieren mit dem Wort Radfahren( hat sie zum Unwort gestempelt)

So isses
Gruß Frank


----------



## fUEL (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zu hibike werd ichs nicht schaffen.
> 
> @fuel: biste bei der dimb tour dabei oder schon wieder irgendwo in der sonne? das angebot finde ich mehr als großzügig, ich prüf mal heut abend ob ichs gerichtet bekomm, ansonsten würd ich vielleicht wirklich drauf zurückkomen.
> 
> @plauscher: ich mag euch einfach, you make my days.....


 
da is auch ein anständiges Schaltauge dran ( muss allerdings nur den Kettenspanner halten, und ist fast unterfordert..........meint : Das ist wirklich hochanständig das Schaltauge..........und ich kenne nur zwei die mal ein solches gekillt haben: Mich mit nem 6 Kilo schweren Brocken im Reichenbachtal, den ich mir hoch gezogen hatte letztes Jahr( 3 Speichen ne kpl  neuen x o und das Schaltauge verbogen )und den Kili, der es am Bachtrail einfach wissen wollte, wie weit man es verbiegen kann 
10 Grad war max drin aber Zurückbiegen mit unseren Werkzeugen on trail - no chance. 

Ausleihen ist kein Problem, sag Bescheid.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bin ja ab nächsten Freitag wieder verreist ...




Manchmal machst misch neidisch


----------



## fUEL (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Manchmal machst misch neidisch


Ich hab da einen gewissen Nachholbedarf 
Von 1990 bis 2004 war ich lediglich Ostern 96 für 3 Tage mit meiner Frau auf Hochzeitsreise und sonst in der gesamten Zeit nicht einmal im Urlaub 

Da bist de dann doch net mer neidisch, oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich hab da einen gewissen Nachholbedarf
> Von 1990 bis 2004 war ich lediglich Ostern 96 für 3 Tage mit meiner Frau auf Hochzeitsreise und sonst in der gesamten Zeit nicht einmal im Urlaub
> 
> Da bist de dann doch net mer neidisch, oder?



Neidisch bin ich nur auf Deinen Treppenratterurlaub. Neidisch heißt, da würd ich jetzt auch gern hin. Ich gönn Dirs, hast auch genug gebuckelt dafür 

Wie singt da einer: Ernten was Du säst, ist zwar nicht meine Mukke aber er hat recht!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

...und ernten tu ich auch, is halt nicht die gleiche Ernte wie bei Dir, bin aber trotzdem zufrieden


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

3:39h nix passiert! bissi die luft raus,oder????


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Ne, wie schon gesagt viel Arbeit, aber gleich in 6 min. bin ich weg 

Das beste ist, daß jemand anderes nach Basel muß und ich hab morgen nen relativ lockeren Tag vor mir..... 


Bis später....


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Geht von Euch irschendeiner zum Hibike Frülingsfest am WE??????
> 
> Maggo wenn der Bock net fährt könnt ich Dir mei Nicolai mit de Kaffeemühl ausleihen.



 respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zu hibike werd ichs nicht schaffen.
> 
> @fuel: biste bei der dimb tour dabei oder schon wieder irgendwo in der sonne? das angebot finde ich mehr als großzügig, ich prüf mal heut abend ob ichs gerichtet bekomm, ansonsten würd ich vielleicht wirklich drauf zurückkomen.
> 
> @plauscher: ich mag euch einfach, you make my days.....



wenn es geht und du radeln kannst wäre ich freitag auch gerne dabei


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

die tendenz dass das klappt steigt stetig, regierung hat kein problem, a****geber krieg ich auch noch rum und der bock wird fahren müssen, egal obs ihm passt oder nicht.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die tendenz dass das klappt steigt stetig, regierung hat kein problem, a****geber krieg ich auch noch rum und der bock wird fahren müssen, egal obs ihm passt oder nicht.



 ordentliche einstellung


----------



## fUEL (23. Mai 2007)

Hab nen Platz bei der Freeride Fahrtechnikveranstaltung bei Hibike um 10 Uhr, fahr also die Dimb tour leider nicht mit aber hab dann noch was vom Sonntag mit meinem Mädel und muss mich durch ds Hinterfragen der Ganztagesveranstaltung unbeliebt machen.


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab nen Platz bei der Freeride Fahrtechnikveranstaltung bei Hibike um 10 Uhr, fahr also die Dimb tour leider nicht mit aber hab dann noch was vom Sonntag mit meinem Mädel und muss mich durch ds Hinterfragen der Ganztagesveranstaltung unbeliebt machen.



schade frank, aber das jahr iss ja noch lang.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab nen Platz bei der Freeride Fahrtechnikveranstaltung bei Hibike um 10 Uhr, fahr also die Dimb tour leider nicht mit aber hab dann noch was vom Sonntag mit meinem Mädel und muss mich durch ds Hinterfragen der Ganztagesveranstaltung unbeliebt machen.



Da wär ich auch gern mitgefahren, viel Spaß Frank. Wann gibts Du selbst das erste Fahrtechniktraining, ich würd mich schon mal anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn es geht und du radeln kannst wäre ich freitag auch gerne dabei



Ich sag nur 1400 Hohemark, anderer Treffpunkt muß gesondert abgesprochen werden


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

ich hab se gleich soweit....wie lang wolle mern faaaaaaahn. wenn alles heil bleibt!


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich sag nur 1400 Hohemark, anderer Treffpunkt muß gesondert abgesprochen werden



hmm dann frag ich mal wieder meinen chef ob ich früher gehen darf


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab se gleich soweit....wie lang wolle mern faaaaaaahn. wenn alles heil bleibt!



würd sagen bis zum end


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> würd sagen bis zum end



Das is ne gute Zeit, solang fahr ich auch mit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2007)

Ei gude !

mei Armschoner sind da 
und die Pedale fürs Torque auch, ebenso die Bremsbeläge fürs xc.
jetz brauch ich nur noch das Bike um die Pedale dranschrauben zu können.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude !
> 
> mei Armschoner sind da
> und die Pedale fürs Torque auch, ebenso die Bremsbeläge fürs xc.
> jetz brauch ich nur noch das Bike um die Pedale dranschrauben zu können.



Da mußt de Dich in Geduld üben  


PN?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2007)

leckeres Teilchen

@ Lugga: Ich habe noch keine Antwort auf meine Antwort bekommen...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

tatsächlich im Postausgang is nix. Geschrieben hat ich sie aber, schreib gleich nochmal


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

das radl funktioniert wieder......FREI-TAG.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2007)

glückwunsch Maggo.

der iggi hat jetz seine Reba und am Freitag kommt auch schon sein Adapter für seine Bremse.
Ich will endlich diese schei* Erkältung los werden 
und ich will mein Fahrrad zu den Pedalen


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das radl funktioniert wieder......FREI-TAG.......



du glücklicher ! hoffentlich klappts bei meinen beiden morgen abend auch endlich ...
war heute zum awb mit meinem a*****-bike. da sind offensichtlich die ritzel und kette am arsch ... in der stadt merkt man sowas irgendwie gar nicht, da man praktisch nie soviel druck aufs pedal bekommt ...
heute ging bergauf selbst auf schotter teilweise gar nix ...
na ja, fahr ich halt morgen wieder im gewohnten terrain zur a*****


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du glücklicher ! hoffentlich klappts bei meinen beiden morgen abend auch endlich ...
> war heute zum awb mit meinem a*****-bike. da sind offensichtlich die ritzel und kette am arsch ... in der stadt merkt man sowas irgendwie gar nicht, da man praktisch nie soviel druck aufs pedal bekommt ...
> heute ging bergauf selbst auf schotter teilweise gar nix ...
> na ja, fahr ich halt morgen wieder im gewohnten terrain zur a*****



ja, das iss schon richtig elend. da hast du schon ein ersatzrad und das muß auch genau zum selbigen zeitraum in der werkstatt verweilen. ich glaub ich kauf mir einfach noch vier stück. dann hab ich ne ganze hand voll.


----------



## Tech3 (23. Mai 2007)

@CR:
Ich leide mit dir
Mein Beik kommt erst nächste Woche Freitag  naja "nur" eine Woche über dem ursprünglichen Lieferdatum*quengel*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2007)

ich brauch noch den Helm und langfinger Handschuhe <-- kann da jemand was empfehlen?

iggis Reba Team is goil und irgendwas an meinem Bike macht extreme Knackgeräusche (Gabel oder Steuersatz oder so...)


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, das iss schon richtig elend. da hast du schon ein ersatzrad und das muß auch genau zum selbigen zeitraum in der werkstatt verweilen. ich glaub ich kauf mir einfach noch vier stück. dann hab ich ne ganze hand voll.



das sollte reichen, frag mal den fuel  

@wahltho : wat war eigentlich mit eurer speedrunde heute ? hab keinen von euch an der h&m gesehen ...


----------



## prozak (23. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich brauch noch den Helm und langfinger Handschuhe <-- kann da jemand was empfehlen?



ich find' die hier ganz gut:
http://www.bikeyastyle.com/cloths-store/product_info.php?products_id=198

helm würd ich anprobieren. was am besten auf den schädel passt. und dann noch was aussieht


----------



## Tech3 (23. Mai 2007)

@CR

Fullface oder normaler Helm? Ich bin mit meinem MET Element sehr zufrieden.

Handschuhe kann ich Speci empfehlen oder die von Northwave.
Die sehen auch heiß aus


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

spezi handschuhe kann ich zb. nicht empfehlen. diese body geometrie sache stört mich an dne händen gewaltig. race face iss von der verarbeitung bei mir untendurch, bei dem horrenden preis erwarte ich mehr. die northwave teile find ich schick, leider schwer zu bekommen. am besten anprobieren, genau wie der helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (23. Mai 2007)

Japp das ist von Hand zu Hand verschieden.
Ich komm gut mit dem BG-Gedöns immer gut klar


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2007)

Helm wird ein Casco Viper MX, muss nur noch einen Laden finden der mir den verkauft.
Das mit den Tipps bezog sich rein auf die Handschuhe, wobeis da auch welche fÃ¼r weniger als 50â¬ tun sollten, hab ja keinen Geldschei**er zuhause


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Mai 2007)

Für knapp über 50  gibt's welche von Scott.

Die Dinger nennen sich DH Xtreme.

In weiß sehen sie rattenscharf aus, aber schwarz geht auch.


----------



## Tech3 (23. Mai 2007)

Die NW kosten um die 35-40â¬


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Die NW kosten um die 35-40



wo? wer hat die? bei mir werden demnächst wohl wieder ein paar neue fällig.


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Helm wird ein Casco Viper MX, muss nur noch einen Laden finden der mir den verkauft.
> Das mit den Tipps bezog sich rein auf die Handschuhe, wobeis da auch welche für weniger als 50 tun sollten, hab ja keinen Geldschei**er zuhause



ich "empfehle" den nur ungern, aber ich glaub der fahrrad franz in mz mombach hat die dinger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

der lugga iss ausserhalb ordentlich am intrigieren, warn das noch zeiten als loyalität gegenüber kameraden noch als oberste tugend galt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3721037&postcount=17


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

@lugga:

der "trail" hat den nachteil, dass es keiner ist.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich "empfehle" den nur ungern, aber ich glaub der fahrrad franz in mz mombach hat die dinger.



Da hab ich mein Hardtail her.
Aber da der Helm ja nix mit dem Laden zu tun hat sollte es da keine Probleme geben. Bei Gelegenheit mal hinradeln ...


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @lugga:
> 
> der "trail" hat den nachteil, dass es keiner ist.



Stimmt, denn ein Trail fängt erst da an wo ein 44zähne KB aufsetzen würde


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2007)

den find ich auch recht schick, und der is auch eher im angepeilten Preisrahmen.


----------



## Tech3 (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo? wer hat die? bei mir werden demnächst wohl wieder ein paar neue fällig.



Öhhh gib mir mal 5 min Zeit ich such dir n paar Seiten raus.
Bestell dann am besten 2 Größen und schick die Falschen zurück.


----------



## Tech3 (23. Mai 2007)

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...80;page=1;ID=a25037e3ca8e34b3f8d5816f5feb73fb
oder halt in kurz:
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=4438

//EDIT:
Was findet ihr von der Farbe her am Sinnigsten zum biken? Wird das nicht sehr warm im schwarzen Trikot?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Stimmt, denn ein Trail fängt erst da an wo ein 44zähne KB aufsetzen würde




Dann is der um die Walldorfer in jedem Fall ein Trail .


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der lugga iss ausserhalb ordentlich am intrigieren, warn das noch zeiten als loyalität gegenüber kameraden noch als oberste tugend galt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3721037&postcount=17



 hab doch nur mal gelunst


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


>



Maggo zuviel Rotwein


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> CR, Magoo zuviel Rotwein



ich bin noch beim ersten glas


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Mai 2007)

biken war heute prima...hat spaß gemacht und auf dem feldi um 20:40 war nix mehr mit bikern  beim hochfahren haben wir noch 4 stck. getroffen - oben dann nix mehr.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

hier is ja noch was los 

Nabend zusammen....


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> biken war heute prima...hat spaß gemacht und auf dem feldi um 20:40 war nicht mehr mit bikern  beim hochfahren haben wir noch 4 stck. getroffen - oben dann nix mehr.



 sag das nochmal


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin noch beim ersten glas



Ich hab nicht mal das. Ich könnt mir ja nen Malt holen


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier is ja noch was los
> 
> Nabend zusammen....



der carsten war vorhin auch mal "on" hat aber nix geplauscht. verräter...PAH!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der carsten war vorhin auch mal "on" hat aber nix geplauscht. verräter...PAH!



Ja, der Verräter...*PAH!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (23. Mai 2007)

Sacht ma was zu den Trikots


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Sacht ma was zu den Trikots



trikots????hab ich was verpasst? falls du die plauschertrikots meinst müssen wir sicherlich noch mindestens bis montag warten, dann sind die anderen (endlich!!!!) wieder da.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Sacht ma was zu den Trikots



Hast Du Trikots entworfen


----------



## Tech3 (23. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...80;page=1;ID=a25037e3ca8e34b3f8d5816f5feb73fb
> oder halt in kurz:
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=4438
> 
> ...



Die dingers


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

das mit dem warm ist ein guter Einwand


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

die weißen werden früher oder später auch schwarz. mir gefällt das mittlere am besten, längst aber nicht so gut als das ichs mir kaufen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (23. Mai 2007)

Hmm das weiß/blau findsch ganz schee
Ich finds gut  ist mal was anderes


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Hast Du die Entworfen???


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hmm das weiß/blau findsch ganz schee



blaues blut=PLAUSCHERBLUT!!!!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Mai 2007)

Guuude zusamme,





Maggo schrieb:


> ....specializedschaltaugenbefestigungsfehlkonstruktionsmäßig shice aus.


 Sollte ich mir vorsichtshalber ein Schaltauge besorgen und immer mitführen


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hast Du die Entworfen???



für northwave?!?!?!

@lugga: noch knappe 1200 posts und du hast de gerd geschnabbt. bis sonntag iss noch lang hin.


----------



## Tech3 (23. Mai 2007)

@ Lugga

Neeee die sind von Northwave

@ Maggo

Na dann steht die Farbe doch schon fest


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude zusamme,
> Sollte ich mir vorsichtshalber ein Schaltauge besorgen und immer mitführen



zweites schaltauge macht auf jeden fall sinn......im falle speiseeis auch noch ne ersatzschwinge...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude zusamme,
> Sollte ich mir vorsichtshalber ein Schaltauge besorgen und immer mitführen





Ist Pflichtausstattung, hab auch immer eins dabei. Aber wie hat mal einer geschrieben: Aus Fehlern wird man klug drum ist einer nicht genug


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @fuel: biste bei der dimb tour dabei oder schon wieder irgendwo in der sonne? das angebot finde ich mehr als großzügig, ich prüf mal heut abend ob ichs gerichtet bekomm, ansonsten würd ich vielleicht wirklich drauf zurückkomen.
> @plauscher: ich mag euch einfach, you make my days.....


Falls bei Fuel  was dazwischen kommt, könnte ich Dir auch meins leihen ...



.... das Cube (vllt. bergauf auch das SESL)


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Mai 2007)

*Boah ehhh,*


Maggo schrieb:


> der carsten war vorhin auch mal "on" hat aber nix geplauscht. verräter...PAH!





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, der Verräter...*PAH!*


*beleidigtmodusan* Ihr Babbnaaase, isch muß doch erstma 6 Saide lese und ne PN an de Frank(Fuel) schreibe, däs dauert hald...

(und dem will isch mei Baik leihe  tse tse)*beleidigtmodusaus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (23. Mai 2007)

Hat wer mal ein Santa Cruz getestet?
Das Heckler und das Nomad habens mir angetan


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Falls bei Fuel  was dazwischen kommt, könnte ich Dir auch meins leihen ...
> 
> 
> 
> .... das Cube (vllt. bergauf auch das SESL)



das enduro will ich tatsächlich mal den berg rauftreten. darfst dann auch meins haben. ich will das einfach mal probiert haben.


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist Pflichtausstattung, hab auch immer eins dabei. Aber wie hat mal einer geschrieben: Aus Fehlern wird man klug drum ist einer nicht genug


Guud uffgebasd Alder;
beim Cube hatte ich schon immer eins mit.


----------



## arkonis (23. Mai 2007)

nix geht über trek


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> *Boah ehhh,*
> 
> 
> Ihr Babbnaaase, isch muß doch erstma 6 Seite lese und ne PN an de Frank(Fuel) schreibe, däs dauert hald...
> ...



des ham mir doch nicht gewust


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich will ich die PN gar net aufmachen die ich grad bekommen hab


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hat wer mal ein Santa Cruz getestet?
> Das Heckler und das Nomad habens mir angetan



schick aber in deutschland seeeehr teuer....


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> nix geht über trek



doch.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich die PN gar net aufmachen die ich grad bekommen hab



war doch nicht so schlimm   Gell Maggo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Eigentlich will ich die PN gar net aufmachen die ich grad bekommen hab



überrascht?.....krankes ding......


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> nix geht über trek



doch


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> war doch nicht so schlimm   Gell Maggo



nö!





> nö!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arkonis (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> doch.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> doch



ne


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ne



doch, gugg dir mal dei zuchverleeschung aa...kerle kerle kerle....du krisst die tür net zu.


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ne



für neben nem pferd herzucruisen wirds reichen.....nicht überl nehmen. wann sehn mern dich ma widder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (23. Mai 2007)

geht scho, zugverlegung ist aber von mir custommade


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö!



Schick


----------



## Tech3 (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schick aber in deutschland seeeehr teuer....



Ohh ja  
Hatte mir vorsichtshalber die Preise gar nicht erst angeschaut..


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Arkonis,
jetzt wirds langsam Nachts wieder warm auch Freitags Nachts


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Ausserdem steht auch noch ne Plauscher Nachts Stadttour an....


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)




----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Mai 2007)

Übrigens, auch hier unten war heute Kaiserwetter statt dem angesagten Gewitter und da wir (nur heute) schon um 16:00 Schluss hatten, habe ich den See umrundet (53 km). War sehr schön direkt am See (was noch sach isch jez ned mit Rücksicht darauf, daß ich und mein Spatzerl  uns heute seit 23 Jahre kenne duen), teilweise auch mal trailartig durch Wälder und Wiesen.
Hier am See ist auch ordentlich Geld verbaut worden, wenn man sich die Villen oder Altbauten anschaut und unter dem Carport neben dem für die Damen hier wohl obligatorischen ML einen Maybach parken sieht  .
Bis Sonntag; Euch noch alles Gute.  (ich geh jetzt schloofe).


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ausserdem steht auch noch ne Plauscher Nachts Stadttour an....



da simmer dabei.....dat iss priiima......viva urbania.....


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2007)

Eins noch, ich bring den Nils Sonntag mit, der freut sich schon aufs wiedersehen


----------



## arkonis (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> für neben nem pferd herzucruisen wirds reichen.....nicht überl nehmen. wann sehn mern dich ma widder???



wenn ich neben Mucki- Klettern- herzucruisen- und heuschnupfen die muse finde, war eben in Hofheim unterwegs, wer schaft die Strecke Hofheim Stadtmitte- Albertsweg- Gundelahrt-Hannenkamp in <30 min  sach ich doch trek ruled alle 
Am We fahr ich och mitn Kumpel eine Runde, hat aber selber nur ein vollhartes Bike. Ansonsten bin ich bei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ausserdem steht auch noch ne Plauscher Nachts Stadttour an....


Nachts *Stadt*tour  Auch wenn ich's verpasst haben sollte: Interesessant.


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> des ham mir doch nicht gewust


Hab ja auch nachdräschlisch en  hinnedrohgehängt.


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wenn ich neben Mucki- Klettern- herzucruisen- und heuschnupfen die muse finde, war eben in Hofheim unterwegs, wer schaft die Strecke Hofheim Stadtmitte- Albertsweg- Gundelahrt-Hannenkamp in <30 min  sach ich doch trek ruled alle
> Am We fahr ich och mitn Kumpel eine Runde, hat aber selber nur ein vollhartes Bike. Ansonsten bin ich bei



kommts beim bergauffahren auf die geschwindigkeit an?????


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Eins noch, ich bring den Nils Sonntag mit, der freut sich schon aufs wiedersehen



korrekt....ich freu mich auch....


----------



## arkonis (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kommts beim bergauffahren auf die geschwindigkeit an?????


bin da voll auf den Trip gekommen Bergauf schnell zu fahren


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kommts beim bergauffahren auf die geschwindigkeit an?????


Wäre mir auch was völlig Neues


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> bin da voll auf den Trip gekommen Bergauf schnell zu fahren



würd ich auch gern können....newton hat mich einfach zu gerne.


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> korrekt....ich freu mich auch....


dto. 
Gute N8


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hat wer mal ein Santa Cruz getestet?
> Das Heckler und das Nomad habens mir angetan



mir ja eher das V10

oder das V11

man beachte den max. federweg *goil*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sag das nochmal



ei ich trainier doch nur damit ich irgendwann mal bei euch bergauf einwenig besser mithalten kann. wegen freitag...muss mal schauen, damit ich nicht total im eimer bin müsste ich dann wohl so gegen halb 12 losfahren und es ganz soft angehen lassen. mal gucken


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Mai 2007)

GN8 ihr plauscher


----------



## arkonis (23. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> würd ich auch gern können....newton hat mich einfach zu gerne.



bin schneller als Newton  dieser Sack dieser 

/*Klugscheißmodus on* Gravitationslehre ist in unserer Zeit mehr das ding vom Einstein *Klugscheißmodus off*/


----------



## arkonis (23. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei ich trainier doch nur damit ich irgendwann mal bei euch bergauf einwenig besser mithalten kann.




am besten nicht so hoch belasten, Krafttraining für die beine und gesund essen


----------



## arkonis (23. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ausserdem steht auch noch ne Plauscher Nachts Stadttour an....



in hofheim  dafür nehme ich mein HT mit. Hoffentlich werden wir nicht eingespert


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Mai 2007)

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2007)

Moin, Moin Plauscher,

biken war gestern in der Tat echt geil 

War noch mit zwei Kollegen trailig unterwegs, weil Milass unsere schnelle Runden wegen einer schulischen Verpflichtung am Abend leider absagen musste.


----------



## Tech3 (24. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2007)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2007)

Oh,... natürlich auch Mahlzeit


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2007)

Moin zuammen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Mai 2007)

Mosche!

Ich sag´s jetzt mal ganz laut, damit ihr euch vielleicht endlich einen Ruck gebt. Wäre schade, euch da nicht zu sehen:

*Noch 17 Tage bis zum Start des 24h-Rennens an der Burg Hohlenfels bei Limburg! www.singletrail.net Meldet euch an!!!!!!*Ist auch gar nicht schwer und in fünf Minuten erledigt. Es muß nur mal einer machen!


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mosche!
> 
> Ich sag´s jetzt mal ganz laut, damit ihr euch vielleicht endlich einen Ruck gebt. Wäre schade, euch da nicht zu sehen:
> 
> *Noch 17 Tage bis zum Start des 24h-Rennens an der Burg Hohlenfels bei Limburg! www.singletrail.net Meldet euch an!!!!!!*Ist auch gar nicht schwer und in fünf Minuten erledigt. Es muß nur mal einer machen!



*genau*

wir brauchen noch opfer


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2007)

jetzt sinn se alle abgetaucht  . die habbe wohl schiss


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2007)




----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2007)

Die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage


----------



## Maggo (24. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage



kopp hoch, des werd trotzdem gut....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage



Klar, es kann Gewitter geben - muss aber nicht


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar, es kann Gewitter geben - muss aber nicht



es gibt definitiv ein donnerwetter, wenn ihr nicht in hohlenfels startet


----------



## fUEL (24. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> es gibt definitiv ein donnerwetter, wenn ihr nicht in hohlenfels startet


 

Haut net so uff en putz, die Plauscher kriegen ne Genehmigung für ein 12 er Team, damit des was wird, hab ich gehört.
Haben ja auch blaues Blut und manche treibe sich am Nacktbadestrand rum nach der Devise: *ein Voyeur braucht kein Gehör *

*( bei den vielen technischen Problemen kann das auch nur gut sein mit dem 12 er Team)*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> es gibt definitiv ein donnerwetter, wenn ihr nicht in hohlenfels startet



Sorry, aber Herdenauftriebe von Bikern sind definitiv nicht mein Ding....

... ich nehm' gerne das Donnerwetter


----------



## fUEL (24. Mai 2007)

Hat heut mittag noch jemand Lust und Zeit zum Biken?
Der Kater kann nicht und mein Schwager auch nicht. So bin ich sozusagen soloontour.

Fahr gg 14 Uhr ab Hohemark, wie bekannt.


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2007)

lust ja, aber wie meistens donnerstags keine zeit so früh ...
wünsche dir viel spaß, ab heute abend könnte es ungemütlich draußen werden ...


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Mai 2007)

huhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2007)

Kann mir einer von Euch sagen, welcher Trail (im unteren Bereich) das auf dem Video ist?

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1060594


----------



## Tech3 (24. Mai 2007)

.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @ LUgga
> 
> Ist der XXXXXXX schwer zu fahren?



Ist ne Frage der Geschwindigkeit, je schneller je schwerer


----------



## Tech3 (24. Mai 2007)

.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2007)

Klar könne mer da was mache


----------



## Tech3 (24. Mai 2007)

Das war die Antwort die ich hören wollte 
Gut dann komm ich noch mal auf dich zurück wenn mein Bike (endlich) da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (24. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Das ist wohl war
> Sieht nämlich interessant aus - würde ich gern mal fahren wenn mein Fully da ist.
> Meinste da kömmer was machen?



wobei die menge ausgelassen haben


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Klar könne mer da was mache



na wer da wohl auch mitfahren will. der erste von den jungs ist auch den gesprungen wo es mich zerissen hat...naja, bald springe ich den auch noch mal...


----------



## Tech3 (24. Mai 2007)

Na ich hoffe mal mich zerlegts dann nicht auch
Hab keinen Plan wie man richtig springt 

//EDIT

Bei der Spessarttour binsch auch fast gegen nen Baum gehüpt


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe mal mich zerlegts dann nicht auch
> Hab keinen Plan wie man richtig springt
> 
> //EDIT
> ...



"Fast" gehört zum Business


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wobei die menge ausgelassen haben



Wo fängt der XXXX denn eigentlich genau an?


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> "Fast" gehört zum Business


 so schauts aus


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo fängt der Halbtote denn eigentlich genau an?



das wird dir lugga gerne in ner PN erklären


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Mai 2007)

Ich würde euch jetzt mal bitten, die Diskussion über illegale Wege, wie es der 1/2totentrail nun mal ist, zu reduzieren. Diese Forum ist öffentlich und jeder, der will, kann hier mitlesen oder sich über die Suchfunktion sich seine Teile zusammen suchen. Da ist es beim aktuelle steigenden Informationsgehalt zu diesem und anderen Wegen nicht verwunderlich, wenn die Presse dann in reißerischen Artikeln zum Thema böse Mountainbiker im Sommer wieder mit Zitaten aus diesem Forum um sich wirft. Das will hoffentlich keiner hier!


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich würde euch jetzt mal bitten, die Diskussion über illegale Wege, wie es der Halbtotentrail nun mal ist, zu reduzieren. Diese Forum ist öffentlich und jeder, der will, kann hier mitlesen oder sich über die Suchfunktion sich seine Teile zusammen suchen. Da ist es beim aktuelle steigenden Informationsgehalt zu diesem und anderen Wegen nicht verwunderlich, wenn die Presse dann in reißerischen Artikeln zum Thema böse Mountainbiker im Sommer wieder mit Zitaten aus diesem Forum um sich wirft. Das will hoffentlich keiner hier!



deswegen schrieb ich ja auch per PN


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich würde euch jetzt mal bitten, die Diskussion über illegale Wege, wie es der XXXX nun mal ist, zu reduzieren.



Mir war bisher nicht bekannt, dass dieser XXXX illegal ist und ich würde auch gerne wissen, wie das festgelegt wurde und entsprechend kenntlich am XXXX selbst gemacht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (24. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir war bisher nicht bekannt, dass dieser Trail illegal ist und ich würde auch gerne wissen, wie das festgelegt würde und entsprechend kenntlich gemacht ist.



Jo habsch auch nicht gewusst 
Ich dachte der zählt zu den "festen Wegen"


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2007)

War mir gar nicht klar das er illegal ist 
Dann löscht doch alle mal die Posts in denen das Kind beim Namen genannt wurde, ich bin schon mit gutem Beispiel vorangegangen


----------



## Tech3 (24. Mai 2007)

Jo.
Sah auf dem Vid jedenfalls so aus


----------



## Maggo (24. Mai 2007)

ihr braucht keine pns zu löschen, sondern vielleicht einfach nur nicht öffentlich drüber zu schreiben. ich bin da genau katers meinung...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2007)

Worüber haben wir gerade nochmal geredet?


----------



## Tech3 (24. Mai 2007)

So bin wieder clean

Neues Thema: 

Feste Wege.

Wie erkennen?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Worüber haben wir gerade nochmal geredet?



Bin ja froh das ich nicht der einzige bin der unter Gedächtnisschwund leidet


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Mai 2007)

Ein illegaler Weg ist einer, der nicht naturfest (also mindestens fester Lehmboden o.ä.) ist und keine Wegemarkierung (es gibt markierte Wege mit weicherem Untergrund, die dann bei Trockenheit wieder O.K. gehen) hat. Der angesprochene Weg ist aber besonders im unteren Teil absolut nicht naturfest, sondern quer durch den Wald gelegt. Wer Fotos in der Presse oder auch den Hessenschaubericht vom 22.7.06 gesehen hat, wird sehr schnell feststellen, daß es genau dieser Weg ist, der immer wieder als Negativgeispiel für illegalen Trailbau und Umweltschäden durch Biker herangezogen wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ein illegaler Weg ist einer, der nicht naturfest (also mindestens fester Lehmboden o.ä.) ist und keine Wegemarkierung (es gibt markierte Wege mit weicherem Untergrund, die dann bei Trockenheit wieder O.K. gehen) hat.



Heureka! - Interssant, was man so nach fast 20 Jahren auf dem Mountain Bike doch noch alles dazulernen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (24. Mai 2007)

Alles klar.

Hatte das zwar schon bei der DIMB gelesen:

*Wald:
Auf festen Wegen (§ 24 HeForstG i.V.m. §§ 1, 4 DVO). Gemäß Auffassung Staatsbetriebe Hessen-Forst bei Trockenheit auch Singletrails!*

aber fest ist halt Ansichtssache. Und ich war da ja noch nie


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir war bisher nicht bekannt, dass dieser XXXX illegal ist und ich würde auch gerne wissen, wie das festgelegt wurde und entsprechend kenntlich am XXXX selbst gemacht ist.


Wenn es so weit kommt, daß Wege als illegal markiert werden oder umgekehrt, legale Wege markiert werden, dann haben wir ein echtes Problem. Mit Sicherheit bleibt dann nämlich für den Biker einiges auf der Strecke! 

Die Lage für Biker in Hessen (ist länderspezifisch verschieden) sagt momentan aus, daß Radfahren nur auf festen Wegen gestattet ist. Ein fester Weg ist jetzt natürlich Definitionssache. Im Rahmen der Verhandlungen gegen die Wegemautpläne der hessischen Landesregieung (die von der DIMB zum Glück ausgebremst wurde) haben die hessischen Forstbetriebe "Hessen Forst" das mal soweit präzisiert, daß mit festen Wegen auch naturfeste Wege gemeint sind, sofern der Nässegrad das befahren zu lässt. Dazu kann ich auch mal die Lektüre dieses Threads im Open Trails-Forum empfehlen.


----------



## Tech3 (24. Mai 2007)

Wegemaut? So was wie die Autobahnmaut für LKWs?
Wer hat sich denn den Schmarn ausgedacht?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2007)

Hab morgen doch keinen Frei-Tag, so ein ********, kann um 1000 antanzen. Hoffentlich geht da nix schief


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab morgen doch keinen Frei-Tag, so ein ********, kann um 1000 antanzen. Hoffentlich geht da nix schief



das ist natürlich doof


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2007)

Ich werd denen schon klar machen da für mich die Deadline 1230 is  hoffe ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!

heut is nur noch Erkältungsreste raushusten, noch bin ich guter Dinge das das bis Sonntag in nem fahrbaren Zustand is


----------



## Maggo (24. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich werd denen schon klar machen da für mich die Deadline 1230 is  hoffe ich



mach mir keinen kummer uwe, ich hab mich sooooo gefreut.


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2007)

melde mich mal wieder mit 2 optisch funktionstüchtigen bikes zurück. ich glaubs aber erst nach ner intensiven tour.
bin den monat nun definitiv pleite nach der rechnung  
zum glück gibts ja bald wieder was ...


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> melde mich mal wieder mit 2 optisch funktionstüchtigen bikes zurück. ich glaubs aber erst nach ner intensiven tour.
> bin den monat nun definitiv pleite nach der rechnung
> zum glück gibts ja bald wieder was ...



 dafür das dein fully endlich wieder ganz ist


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> melde mich mal wieder mit 2 optisch funktionstüchtigen bikes zurück. ich glaubs aber erst nach ner intensiven tour.


Na die wirst du ja spätestens am Sonntag haben.


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Mai 2007)

Guuude, 


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... ist einer, der nicht naturfest (also mindestens fester Lehmboden o.ä.) ist und keine Wegemarkierung (es gibt markierte Wege mit weicherem Untergrund, die dann bei Trockenheit wieder O.K. gehen) ....




 bei der Diskussion frage ich mich, ob ich die Bilder in meinem Laden wieder entfernen sollte...


----------



## Hopi (25. Mai 2007)

...........wobei die menge ausgelassen haben 

Was haben wir ausgelassen? Der letzte Sprung ist nicht mehr sicher springbar schon garnicht wenn es nass ist. Sorry das der Film so langsam war unser Kameramann ist bei Nässe nicht der schnellste.  UND JA ER MACHT SPAß


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Mai 2007)

GN8


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2007)

moin !


----------



## Maggo (25. Mai 2007)

roam läuft gerade zum zweiten mal.....

guten morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> roam läuft gerade zum zweiten mal.....
> 
> guten morgen.



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmorschegrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Maggo (25. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmorschegrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



wie iss das zu deuten????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

1. Muß gleich weg auf die §$%?&, hab daher keine Zeit für Roam
2. Guten Morgen

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Maggo (25. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1. Muß gleich weg auf die §$%?&, hab daher keine Zeit für Roam
> 2. Guten Morgen
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



und ich dachte schon, du würdest schoinmal andeuten, dass du es nachher net schaffst.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

So bin jetzt auf der $%&"§, hab auch schon bekannt gegeben das ich um 12:15 hier wieder weg bin. Es sollte also nix, sag ich mal vorsichtig, unserem Meeting dazwischenkommen


----------



## Maggo (25. Mai 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

I know


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

Is schon mal jemand den Rheinsteig gefahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (25. Mai 2007)

so ich mache mich gleich mal fertig und radel gemütlich los, damit ich um 14 uhr an der hohemark bin.  hoffentlich fahren wir dann nicht zu schnell den berg hoch.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Mai 2007)

ui, nu aber los, doch wieder länger gedauert. bis gleich


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Mai 2007)

hmm, ok... ich komm doch mit dem auto *lachweg* was ich so alles ergibt


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

So, Feierabend, zwar etwas später aber es sollte alles noch klappen


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So, Feierabend, zwar etwas später aber es sollte alles noch klappen



*freu* und maggo ist auch on


----------



## Maggo (25. Mai 2007)

klaro, ich pack auch mal langsam zusammen. genug der hektik freunde jetzt gehts zu den schönen dingen im leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

Noch 1:15 bis der Spaß beginnt


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Mai 2007)

so ich wäre soweit. bike ist am auto fest gezurrt...und ich startklar


----------



## Tech3 (25. Mai 2007)

Geht morgen oder übermorgen wer zum Hibike-Frühlingsfest?


----------



## fUEL (25. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is schon mal jemand den Rheinsteig gefahren???


 
Ja, teilweise. - is aber sehr sensibles Thema und nur ausserhalb von Fr bis So in Teilbereichen realisierbar.

Die mit den Wanderstöcken sind dort eher rabiat und haben *null Verständniss *für Biker und hängen dich am nächsten Baum auf.

Du bist da dann auch schnell ausserhalb Hessens und da haben wir die 2 m Regel.
Also machen wir mal nen Donnerstag zusammen ne kleine Tour am Rhein, setzen dann über nach Ingelheim und fahren zum Rotenfels nach Kreuznach, um  die S3 Treppenkehren auf Ihre Sportlichkeit zu testen.

Verabredungen hierzu nur im pm Bereich und nur kleine Gruppe von max 5 Leutchen.............

Gestern hab ich mich irgendwie total fertig gemacht. Waren nur 1880 hm und 59 km aber ich hab heut echt Muskelkater, weil dauernd so üble Sachen hochgefahren, wo man sonst eher runterfährt.

Der Hubbel ist total veschoben - hab den dann mal lieber zu Fuß Überquert.
Achtung Scherz:
Muss mal mit nem Sack vorwandmörtel und nem Camelbag voll Wasser da hin    

Gruß


----------



## fUEL (25. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Geht morgen oder übermorgen wer zum Hibike-Frühlingsfest?


Ja, der Kilian und ich gehen am Sonntag zur Freeride -Fahrtechnik


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## arkonis (25. Mai 2007)

gude, könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen? Bis später muss wieder wech...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ja, teilweise. - is aber sehr sensibles Thema und nur ausserhalb von Fr bis So in Teilbereichen realisierbar.
> 
> Die mit den Wanderstöcken sind dort eher rabiat und haben *null Verständniss *für Biker und hängen dich am nächsten Baum auf.
> 
> ...



Das können wir mal machen, würd mich freuen  Hubbel hab ich mir heut auch angeschaut und bin ihn auch nicht gefahren. Hab den Eindruck gehabt das es jetzt Stellen gibt in denen das VR stecken bleiben könnte

Hab heut die weisse Mauer kennengelernt, ist schön aber sehr kurz.


@HOPI: Danke für die Führung....


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Mai 2007)

ja hopi - thx

sehr geil und hat spass gemacht. absoluter plauscherrekord im durchschnittstempo aufgestellt 

so mag ich euch


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Mai 2007)

Guuude,
bin wieder back in town (nach 6 Std. Autobahn). Ich freu mich schon auf Sonntag; scheint wettertechnisch wohl wie letztes Jahr zu werden ...  


Edit: bis auf die Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo Carsten, bist gut zurück gekommen?
Freitags auf der Autobahn find ich nicht so prickelnd..

Wir waren heut, wo auch sonst , im Taunus Biken

Es war ...............................


----------



## Hopi (25. Mai 2007)

freut mich wenn ich euch einen netten Weg zeigen konnte Ihr seht Ihr könnt auch locker bei Halbtot mitfahren   Ich denke Ihr passt da voll rein die sind nicht viel anders.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

Hab die popelige weiße Mauer kennengelernt, die macht schon Spaß is aber verdammt kurz, sie läßt sich aber gut in ne Tour einbauen


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> freut mich wenn ich euch einen netten Weg zeigen konnte Ihr seht Ihr könnt auch locker bei Halbtot mitfahren   Ich denke Ihr passt da voll rein die sind nicht viel anders.



Da wird sich sicherlich noch das ein oder andere Treffen ergeben


----------



## Tech3 (25. Mai 2007)

Ahrg ich will endlich fahren  die warterei ist ja schlimm


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ahrg ich will endlich fahren  die warterei ist ja schlimm



      wird schon


----------



## Hopi (25. Mai 2007)

ich habe mal mit Google earth die besagte übungsstrecke zusammen gebaut


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich habe mal mit Google earth die besagte übungsstrecke zusammen gebaut



Habs schon angeschaut, danke


----------



## Tech3 (25. Mai 2007)

Ich hab gesehn das ein Heckler in den USA ja "nur" 890â¬ kostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Mai 2007)

si, es war mucho fantastico.....und so herrlich entspannt.....bergauf.


----------



## Tech3 (25. Mai 2007)

Lugga, Maggo, HKN & Co

Trifft man sich vielleicht am Wochenende beim Hibike?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

Ich versuch mal vorbei zu schauen, ist aber offen wann


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> si, es war mucho fantastico.....und so herrlich entspannt.....bergauf.



...und so a schee gegiggel...bergab...


----------



## Maggo (25. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Lugga, Maggo, HKN & Co
> 
> Trifft man sich vielleicht am Wochenende beim Hibike?



wohl eher nicht, mein wochenende iss schon ordentlich ausgebucht. &


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du bist da dann auch schnell ausserhalb Hessens und da haben wir die 2 m Regel.


Bitte?   Die 2 m Regel gibt es zum Glück nur in BaWü und noch eine 2,5 m Regel im Siebengebirge. Es trifft allerdings zu, daß die Wegeregelung in RP deutlich schärfer ist, als hierzulande. Da darf man theoretisch kaum was außerhalb der Forstautobahnen und muß daher praktisch extrem rücksichtsvoll sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2007)

@Maggo: Satt?


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten, bist gut zurück gekommen?
> Freitags auf der Autobahn find ich nicht so prickelnd..


War's auch ned bei bis zu 31°, 60-100 km/h wg. Verkehr und drei Stau's


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir waren heut, wo auch sonst , im Taunus Biken


Achh nee ...


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es war ...............................


... ich hab gestern ja gelesen, was heute angesagt war, und mit Deiner smilie-Attacke bohrst Du verdammt tief in die Wunde 




 wenn's was neues über Wege gab, können wir das am Sonntag vertiefen .


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Satt?


Seid Ihr auch noch am Essen und Rode am zwitschern  .....


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

hmm, hab mir wohl als ich von der pedale abgeruscht bin nicht nur 2 neue löcher ins bein getackert, sondern wohl auch den fuss einwenig umgeknickt.

muss schauen wir es morgen bzw. heute ist und unter umständen das biken am sonntag absagen 

euch mal GN8


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Mai 2007)

Uhhhhhh, so'n shice... wäre Pech wenn's nicht klappt; ich hatte schon auch auf Dich gebaut für die Bildung der Nachhut ...
Gute N8


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Satt?



als ich vor fünf stunden ins bett gegangen bin ja, momentan bin ich tierisch agressiv und genervt. hier vorm haus hat sich grade ne horde bekloppter vollkommen zugesoffener a*******************************************************************************er  auf sich aufmerksam gemacht, indem die so laut rumgegrölt haben, das in der ganzen straße schon die lichter angegangen sind. ich war auch schon aufm weg nach unten, durfte aber nicht. ist wahrscheinlich auch besser so. naja, jedenfalls bin ich jetzt glockenhellwach und stinikig.


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2007)

dann mal moin !

bin auch ohne besoffenes gesocks hellwach ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2007)

Tja und ich hab' wieder die senile Bettflucht...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

Uaahhhhhh, hab ich gut geschlafen, hab grad die Augen aufgemacht 

Morsche


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

@lugga&hkn:

des video kannste an der kunsthochschule abgeben, vielleicht können die was draus machen und es gewinnt irgendnen kleinkunstpreis. mit fahrradfahren hat das aber leider nicht das geringste zu tun. ich werd mal nach ner helmlösung ausschau halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Uaahhhhhh, hab ich gut geschlafen, hab grad die Augen aufgemacht
> 
> Morsche



direkt vorm notebook???


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> direkt vorm notebook???



 war ausnahmsweise mal im Bett


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Mai 2007)

Morsche,
um 8:00 bin ich geweckt worden, um mit Sohnemann 1.000m auf der Aschenbahn zu laufen. 
Da werden ja Muskeln stimuliert, die rund 20 Jahre Dämmerschlaf hinter sich hatten .


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> wenn's was neues über Wege gab, können wir das am Sonntag vertiefen .




Nicht richtig neu, aber aus ner anderen Sicht 
Da wirst Du dich demnächst öfters aufhalten


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nicht richtig neu, aber aus ner anderen Sicht
> Da wirst Du dich demnächst öfters aufhalten


Sicht so mehr von oben (schwebend)


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Mai 2007)

Bin nu mal im off. Bis spätestens heut abend auf dieser Welle.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @lugga&hkn:
> 
> des video kannste an der kunsthochschule abgeben, vielleicht können die was draus machen und es gewinnt irgendnen kleinkunstpreis. mit fahrradfahren hat das aber leider nicht das geringste zu tun. ich werd mal nach ner helmlösung ausschau halten.



pssst... ich habe mir vor einigen tagen eine vp-x 220l von samsung gekauft und bin ganz angetan. der camcorder wiegt 150 gr, das externe kamerateil ca. gleich viel (ich wiege das nachher mal). die ext. cam wird mittels eines in der länge verstellbaren spanngurtes z.b. am helm befestigt. gefilmt wird d1 pal (720 x 576 px), als speichermedien kann man sd- oder mmc's einsetzen, der camcorder hat aber auch einen internen speicher von 2 gb. damit sind aufnahmen in bester quali von ca. 50 min. drin. was man unbedingt braucht, ist ein zweiter akku, der bringts nur auf zwei stunden laufzeit.

das teil gibt es gerade für ca. 350,00 euronen....

alternativ könnt ihr mal nach der flycam oder der actioncam schauen. die flycam kostet nen fuffi und die actioncam (sieht aus wie ein dildo mit kameralinse) ca. 140,00 euronen. aber die qualität hat mich nicht überzeugt.

viel spatz!


----------



## WODAN (26. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> pssst... ich habe mir vor einigen tagen eine vp-x 220l von samsung gekauft und bin ganz angetan. der camcorder wiegt 150 gr, das externe kamerateil ca. gleich viel (ich wiege das nachher mal). die ext. cam wird mittels eines in der länge verstellbaren spanngurtes z.b. am helm befestigt. gefilmt wird d1 pal (720 x 576 px), als speichermedien kann man sd- oder mmc's einsetzen, der camcorder hat aber auch einen internen speicher von 2 gb. damit sind aufnahmen in bester quali von ca. 50 min. drin. was man unbedingt braucht, ist ein zweiter akku, der bringts nur auf zwei stunden laufzeit.
> 
> das teil gibt gerade für ca. 350,00 euronen....
> 
> ...



Mische wir Wedderauer nun auch hier mit?


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Mai 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mische wir Wedderauer nun auch hier mit?



gude wodan, 
die wedderau ist überall. das weisst du doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mische wir Wedderauer nun auch hier mit?



hier derf jeder beigehn. auch die aus der wedderrau


----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

Morsche Leuts!
Bin auch schon seit 3 Stunden wach *ätz*
Das hat man davon wenn man jeden Arbeitstag um 5 aufsteht


----------



## fUEL (26. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bitte?  Die 2 m Regel gibt es zum Glück nur in BaWü und noch eine 2,5 m Regel im Siebengebirge. Es trifft allerdings zu, daß die Wegeregelung in RP deutlich schärfer ist, als hierzulande. Da darf man theoretisch kaum was außerhalb der Forstautobahnen und muß daher praktisch extrem rücksichtsvoll sein.


Hi Daniel
gemeint hatten wir ja das gleiche, aber Du hast schon Recht


----------



## fUEL (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier derf jeder beigehn. auch die aus der wedderrau


 
Klar dürfen Alle hier teilhaben.


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Klar dürfen Alle hier teilhaben.



ups, iss das bei dri auch schon wetterau??


----------



## WODAN (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ups, iss das bei dri auch schon wetterau??



Oje, wenn wir Hessen uns jetzt auch noch so bekriegen wie die Bayern und Franken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Oje, wenn wir Hessen uns jetzt auch noch so bekriegen wie die Bayern und Franken



Doch nicht die Biker  



NOch 24h


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Mai 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Oje, wenn wir Hessen uns jetzt auch noch so bekriegen wie die Bayern und Franken



naja, das kennt man doch schon aus der kommunalpolitik...

der wetteraukreis vs stadt friedberg
stadt friedberg vs. stadt bad nauheim
taunus vs. wetterau

 

bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen, inzwischen klappt das ja alles ganz gut...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Mai 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Oje, wenn wir Hessen uns jetzt auch noch so bekriegen wie die Bayern und Franken


Wie war das? Die Bayern sagen "Man muß Gott für alles danken, auch für Ober-, Unter-, Mittelfranken" und in Franken gibt es den Slogan "Franken, die Elite Bayerns". 
Das einzige was hier zu Verständigungsproblemen führen könnte, ist ja wohl der wetterauer Dialekt. Der unterscheidet sich ja schon ordentlich vom plauscherüblichen Hessich.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie war das? Die Bayern sagen "Man muß Gott für alles danken, auch für Ober-, Unter-, Mittelfranken" und in Franken gibt es den Slogan "Franken, die Elite Bayerns".
> Das einzige was hier zu Verständigungsproblemen führen könnte, ist ja wohl der wetterauer Dialekt. Der unterscheidet sich ja schon ordentlich vom plauscherüblichen Hessich.



wobei mer in der wedderau unnereinanner aach schonn schwierischkeide had, wemma, wie isch, en dialekt sprischd, der eischentlisch nur in fribsch gesproche wirdd. de wodan is ja ursprünglisch ausm wedderauer hinnerland und di sin escht schwierisch zu verstehe.


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

kann man den wetterauer dialekt eigentlich irgendwie auch zu papier (monitor) bringen??? ich glaub das ist dann echt übel.....*grübel*


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wobei mer in der wedderau unnereinanner aach schonn schwierischkeide had, wemma, wie isch, en dialekt sprischd, der eischentlisch nur in fribsch gesproche wirdd. de wodan is ja ursprünglisch ausm wedderauer hinnerland und di sin escht schwierisch zu verstehe.



mei großeltern habbe e feriehaus am inheidener see. des iss in de näh von hungen unn wenn de da mit de eingeborene babbele musst kannste eischentlich gleich haamgehe weil de eh nix verstehe tust von dem was die da ebbes von sich gebbe tun.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Mai 2007)

kerle maggo, klar geht des...

wo wills dei hu hi ho! (zugegbenermassen sehr lautmalerisch) 

oder aach immer widder schee de spruch mit der rode-riewe-robbmaschihn (man achte auch hier wieder auf den friedberger dialekt für rübe (die).. kann auch als riebe ausgesprochen werden)....


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mei großeltern habbe e feriehaus am inheidener see. des iss in de näh von hungen unn wenn de da mit de eingeborene babbele musst kannste eischentlich gleich haamgehe weil de eh nix verstehe tust von dem was die da ebbes von sich gebbe tun.



ei inheide? da hab isch aach die grössde probleme mit, da die ach stelleweis so schnell schwätze dun.


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> kerle maggo, klar geht des...
> 
> wo wills dei hu hi ho! (zugegbenermassen sehr lautmalerisch)
> 
> oder aach immer widder schee de spruch mit der rode-riewe-robbmaschihn (man achte auch hier wieder auf den friedberger dialekt für rübe (die).. kann auch als riebe ausgesprochen werden)....



..............HILFE.............SIE LEBEN..................UND SIND UNTER UNS.............


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

da fällt mir ein, ich darf demnächst auf so ner oldtimerversammlung, die ein a*****kollege organisiert foddos schiessen. das iss im tiefsten vogelsberg. ich pack wohl gehörig ohropax ein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Mai 2007)

Abber des rollende "R", des mussde aach noch schreibe.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Mai 2007)

innen vuilsbersch? armer kerl....

@ bruder: des rrrrr sprrrischd ma doch eher net in fribsch!!


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> innen vuilsbersch? armer kerl....



gott sei dank isses nur für einen tag.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Mai 2007)

was hasdn du für a kammerah? un machsd du des jobmässisch?


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

des iss(war mal) ein hobby. der kollege hat halt gefragt, da er als veranstalter natürlich gerne besonders gut dastehen will ob ich da nicht bock drauf hätte. kamera wird ne (geliehene) digital slr.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ bruder: des rrrrr sp*rrr*ischd ma doch eher net in fribsch!!



Unn was is des???


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> pssst... ich habe mir vor einigen tagen eine vp-x 220l von samsung gekauft



 die hatte ich auch ins auge gefasst, weil aufeinander abgestimmt und noch bezahlbar.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

morsche ihr lieben...glatt vergessen wie unhöflich


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

Morsche Grosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

die ruungelrieberobmaschi robbt die riebe raus


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> die ruungelrieberobmaschi robbt die riebe raus



lösch das SOFORT aus meinem kopf. das verfolgt mich jetzt bis heut nacht. dann schlaf ich wieder nicht gut und alles iss fürn bobbes.


----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

muhura  ein kumpel von mir ist Bauer in Ockstadt der sing das auf der A..... immer 

Weiß einer wie das läuft wenn ich mir im Usaurlaub einen Rahmen kaufe und mit nach D nehmen will? Muss ich den verzollen?


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

lektÃ¼re:

Hier findet Ihr alle Infos zum Reiseverkehr:
http://www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_post/a0_reiseverkehr/index.html

Anm.: Solltet Ihr bei der Einreise zufÃ¤llig mal keinen Zollbeamten vorfinden, da aus welchen GrÃ¼nden auch immer der Tresen nicht besetzt ist und Ihr auch trotz Suchens und angemessenen Wartens kein ZÃ¶llner auftaucht und Ihr somit irgendwann unverrichteter Dinge den ersehnten Heimweg antretet, tut Euch selber einen Gefallen und verzollt Eure Waren umgehend im Nachhinein, da Ihr Euch sonst einer Steuerhinterziehung strafbar gemacht habt, denn mit der Einfuhr einer sog. Nicht-Gemeinschaftsware in das Zollgebiet der Gemeinschaft (ist nicht nur das europÃ¤ische Festland, sondern auch ein Teil der angrenzenden GewÃ¤sser und des Luftraums) entsteht die Zollschuld.

Hier findet Ihr alle Infos zum Postverkehr, worunter auch das Geschenkpaket der Tante/Schwester/des Freunds aus den USA zÃ¤hlt aber auch das Paket des drittlÃ¤ndischen Online-Bike-Shops:
http://www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_post/b0_postverkehr/index.html

Nichts desto trotz gebe ich Euch ein paar Verzollungsbeispiele, damit Ihr Euch auch selber ausrechnen kÃ¶nnt, ob sich der Kauf wirklich lohnt.

Welcher Zollsatz genau anzuwenden ist, kann man selber hier ermitteln:
http://europa.eu.int/comm/taxation_...untry=----------&YesNo=1&Indent=1&Action=1#OK

Reiseverkehr

Verzollungsbeispiel 1: BikezubehÃ¶r mit einem Wert bis zu 175,- Euro (Reisefreimenge)
- Schaltwerk und Shifter gekauft in den USA, Eigenimport im Reiseverkehr
- Zollwert (Rechnungsbetrag) fÃ¼r das Schaltwerk: 100,00 Euro
- Zollwert (Rechnungsbetrag) fÃ¼r die Shifter: 65,00 Euro
- Zollwert somit insgesamt 165,00 Euro und somit im Bereich der Reisefreimengen

Alle Reisefreimengen findet man hier:
http://www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_post/a0_reiseverkehr/z1_reisefreigrenzen/index.html

Solltet ihr jetzt zu dem Schaltwerk und den Shiftern eine Federgabel gekauft (Zollwert (Rechnungsbetrag) 300,00 Euro) haben, Ã¼berschreiten Eure ganzen bikeparts die Reisefreimenge.

Wie dann vorgegangen wird, kÃ¶nnt Ihr hier nachlesen:
http://www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_pos..._aus_dritt/c0_freimengen_ueberschr/index.html

Verzollungsbeispiel 2: BikezubehÃ¶r mit einem Wert Ã¼ber 175,- Euro (Reisefreimenge)
- Rahmen gekauft in den USA, Eigenimport im Reiseverkehr
- Zollwert (Rechnungsbetrag): 1.000,00 Euro
- Zollsatz: 4,7%
- EUSt-Satz: 16%

Zoll: Zollwert x Zollsatz = 1.000,00 â¬ x 4,7% = 47,00 â¬
EUSt: Zollwert zzgl. Zoll x EUSt-Satz = 1.047,00 â¬ x 16% = 167,52 â¬

Zu entrichtende Einfuhrabgaben:
Zoll + EUSt = 47,00 â¬ + 167,52 â¬ = 214,52 â¬

EndgÃ¼ltig fÃ¼r den Rahmen bezahlt: 1.214,52 â¬

Verzollungsbeispiel 3: komplettes Bike
- Bike gekauft in den USA, Eigenimport im Reiseverkehr
- Zollwert (Rechnungsbetrag): 1.000,00 Euro
- Zollsatz: 15%
- EUSt-Satz: 16%

Zoll: Zollwert x Zollsatz = 1.000,00 â¬ x 15% = 150,00 â¬
EUSt: Zollwert zzgl. Zoll x EUSt-Satz = 1.150,00 â¬ x 16% = 184,00 â¬

Zu entrichtende Einfuhrabgaben:
Zoll + EUSt = 150,00 â¬ + 184,00 â¬ = 334,00 â¬

EndgÃ¼ltig fÃ¼r das Bike bezahlt: 1.334,00 â¬


GarantiefÃ¤lle und Mitnahme von teurem ReisegepÃ¤ck wie z.B. FotoausrÃ¼stung

Garantie
Wenn Eure importierten Teile aus welchem Grund auch immer ein Garantiefall werden, rate ich euch dazu mit den Unterlagen (Rechnung + Verzollungsnachweis) und dem Teil selber zu Eurem zustÃ¤ndigen Zollamt zu gehen und den Kollegen vor Ort Euer Anliegen zu schildern. Die NÃ¤mlichkeit des Teils wird dann von dem Beamten gesichert und in das entsprechende Zollverfahren Ã¼berfÃ¼hrt. Somit habt Ihr bei der RÃ¼cksendung des zu reparierenden Teils keinerlei Probleme.

Mitnahme von teurem ReisegepÃ¤ck
Wenn Ihr irgendwelche aussergewÃ¶hnlich teuren Sachen, die Ihr hier in der EU kÃ¤ulich erworben habt, wie, z.B. eine FotoausrÃ¼stung, SurfausrÃ¼stung, Bikes, Motorrad etc., mit in Euren Urlaub nehmen wollt, geht vorher mit den entsprechenden Sachen und Rechnungsbelegen zu Eurem zustÃ¤ndigen Zollamt und lasst auch hier die NÃ¤mlichkeit der Waren sichern (Seriennummern, besondere Merkmale, Fotos von den Sachen u.Ã¤.) und Ã¼berfÃ¼hrt die Sachen mit Hilfe des Zollbeamten in das entsprechende Zollverfahren.

Macht Ihr es nicht, kÃ¶nnte Euch bei der Wiedereinreise eine bÃ¶se Ãberraschung erwarten, denn wenn Ihr bei der Einreise kontrolliert werdet und dem ZÃ¶llner Eure teure FotoausrÃ¼stung oder Rolex etc. auffÃ¤llt und Euch danach intensiver auf die Sachen befragt, Ihr aber keine Kaufbelege oder sonstige Nachweise des Status der Ware habt (Gemeinschaftsware oder Nicht-Gemeinschaftsware), mÃ¼sst Ihr Einfuhrabgaben entrichten, selbst dann, wenn Ihr die Kamera z.B. erst vor 5 Monaten bei Eurem hiesigen FotofachhÃ¤ndler gekauft habt.

Deshalb: Immer alle Kaufbelege und Verzollungsnachweise aufbewahren! Very Happy

Ich hoffe, ich habe Euch ein wenig Licht ins Dunkle verschafft.
Bei Fragen: immer her damit, ich versuche sie so gut wie mÃ¶glich zu beantworten.

Nochmal als Hinweis: Ich bin zwar ZÃ¶llner aber habe schon lange nix mehr mit der Wareneinfuhr zu tun, bin somit nicht direkt vom Fach.
Daher weise ich darauf hin, daÃ ich diesen Thread zwar mit besten Wissen und Gewissen erstellt habe, aber keine GewÃ¤hr fÃ¼r diesen Thread Ã¼bernehme. Wenn Ihr Zweifel habt, fragt lieber nochmal bei Eurem zustÃ¤ndigen Zollamt nach, die helfen Euch sehr gerne weiter.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> lektüre:
> 
> Hier findet Ihr alle Infos zum Reiseverkehr:
> http://www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_post/a0_reiseverkehr/index.html
> ...



 und ich hab gedacht Du hängst bei Veranstaltungen Lampen auf


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und ich hab gedacht Du hängst bei Veranstaltungen Lampen auf



oder so.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oder so.....


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

ich bin mal für 2h off. ich darf die winnerreiffe von de mudder ihrm audo fottmache.


----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

Ist heute noch ne Tour angesetzt die ich mit meinem Marin mitfahren kÃ¶nnt?
Alleine zum Fuchstanz habsch heut kei lust drauf

@Maggo:

Dank dir.
Dann wÃ¼rd ich ja nur 200â¬sparen *grrml*


----------



## fUEL (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ..............HILFE.............SIE LEBEN..................UND SIND UNTER UNS.............


Wo Mann und Fraa aus einer Schüssel esse da is mer in Owwwerhesse!


----------



## padres-team (26. Mai 2007)

Ja, Maggo hat dir ja schon geschrieben wieviel Zoll etc. drauf kommt.
Es ist noch zu beachten, daß es Made in USA sein muss sonst kommt noch eine andere Steuer hinzu.


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ist heute noch ne Tour angesetzt die ich mit meinem Marin mitfahren könnt?
> Alleine zum Fuchstanz habsch heut kei lust drauf
> 
> @Maggo:
> ...



also ich glaub, ich fahr heut nicht mehr, höchstens nochmal ne kurze runde um den block um zu checken ob das knacken wech iss. ein andermal gerne.....und ja, dann kannst du auch mit deinem ht mitfahren, iss halt ein bisschen anstrengender. haste in dem laden eigentlich endlich jemanden erreicht??


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

puh hab ich nen dicken knöchel...werde gleich mal probieren wie das biken geht...bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das morgen was mit mir wird 

war mit bodo bei hibike...*menno* wieder mal mehr geld ausgegeben als ich wollte


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh hab ich nen dicken knöchel...werde gleich mal probieren wie das biken geht...bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das morgen was mit mir wird
> 
> war mit bodo bei hibike...*menno* wieder mal mehr geld ausgegeben als ich wollte



was haste denn gekauft????schuhe???handtaschen???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> war mit bodo bei hibike...*menno* wieder mal mehr geld ausgegeben als ich wollte


Das ging mir auch so, aber dafür rattert die Schaltung ab morgen nicht mehr und die Gänge sitzen wieder perfekt!


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

auch an dich: was gabs denn genaues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was haste denn gekauft????schuhe???handtaschen???



socken, bashguard, mittleres kettenblatt, deuter schlauch + mundstück, kettenschmierstoff, pedale


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> auch an dich: was gabs denn genaues?


Sram X0 medium cage. Mein 04er llong cage war mittlerweile ziemlich ausgelutscht. Es hat zwar noch ganz gut geschaltet, aber so 100% saßen die Gänge nicht mehr und das hat sich dann mit nervigem Schaben bemerkbar gemacht.
Da ich letztens schon auf ein 11-32er statt bisher 34er Kasette gewechselt habe (zwingt zum schneller fahren  ), hab ich mir diesmal den kürzeren Käfig gegönnt. Kann auch alle Gänge so problemlos schalten.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das ging mir auch so, aber dafür rattert die Schaltung ab morgen nicht mehr und die Gänge sitzen wieder perfekt!



bei mir noch nicht...kann doch die kurbel nicht alleine abziehen  *ungeschickt_bin* aber den bashguard hab ich drauf - die pins in die pedale geschraubt hab ich auch schon...puh 10 m4er pins die so 3 mm raus schauen  ach gibt das bestimmt bald wieder muster in meinem bein


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sram X0 medium cage. Mein 04er llong cage war mittlerweile ziemlich ausgelutscht. Es hat zwar noch ganz gut geschaltet, aber so 100% saßen die Gänge nicht mehr und das hat sich dann mit nervigem Schaben bemerkbar gemacht.
> Da ich letztens schon auf ein 11-32er statt bisher 34er Kasette gewechselt habe (zwingt zum schneller fahren  ), hab ich mir diesmal den kürzeren Käfig gegönnt. Kann auch alle Gänge so problemlos schalten.



falls du es wegschmeißen solltest, ich hätte interesse an einer schaltbegrenzerschraube samt gummimutter und der "b-screw" aber wirklich nur falls du es ohnehin nie wieder nutzen werden willst.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sram X0 medium cage. Mein 04er llong cage war mittlerweile ziemlich ausgelutscht. Es hat zwar noch ganz gut geschaltet, aber so 100% saßen die Gänge nicht mehr und das hat sich dann mit nervigem Schaben bemerkbar gemacht.
> Da ich letztens schon auf ein 11-32er statt bisher 34er Kasette gewechselt habe (zwingt zum schneller fahren  ), hab ich mir diesmal den kürzeren Käfig gegönnt. Kann auch alle Gänge so problemlos schalten.



hihi, nen x9er mußte ich mir ja auch vor kurzem kaufen, da ich ja jetzt nur noch 2 blätter vorne fahre, wäre ja ein mid-cage gegangen. kann ich jetzt eigentlich die kette kürzen? 

das mittlere habe ich nun 2 zähne größer mal gucken wie das so ist.


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, nen x9er mußte ich mir ja auch vor kurzem kaufen, da ich ja jetzt nur noch 2 blätter vorne fahre, wäre ja ein mid-cage gegangen. kann ich jetzt eigentlich die kette kürzen?
> 
> das mittlere habe ich nun 2 zähne größte mal gucken wie das so ist.



stimmt, da iss ja noch ein kandidat. hast du deins noch???


----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

Jo Maggo hab wen erreicht.
Nächste Woche(dejavu ) Dienstag kommen wohl dir Rahmen vom Pulvermensch und am Freitag soll wohl mein Beik vor meiner Tür stehen.
Wer will mit entjungfern? :evil:


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt, da iss ja noch ein kandidat. hast du deins noch???



ich hatte eben noch mal geschaut, eigentlich wollte uwe ja die röllchen haben...dachte ich hätte es aufgehoben. scheinbar ist es doch in den mülleimer gewandert. ich und meine löcher im kopp


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Jo Maggo hab wen erreicht.
> Nächste Woche(dejavu ) Dienstag kommen wohl dir Rahmen vom Pulvermensch und am Freitag soll wohl mein Beik vor meiner Tür stehen.
> Wer will mit entjungfern? :evil:



ich!!!! leider aber wohl erst am samtag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

gut  uwe wollte glaube auch mit 
dann würde ich mal sagen fahren wir den "zombieweg"
Da kann ichs dann gleich zerheizen 

Ach und weiß einer ob der Hibike morgen auch den Laden offen hat? müsste mal meine pumpe umtauschen


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2007)

war mal kurz aufm feldi und hab den whaltho unnerwegs getroffen  

ach leute, wie ist das biken schön ... wenn das bike endlich keine nervigen geräusche mehr von sich gibt    
nur noch das schnurren der rohloff war zu vernehmen. das ist aber eher musik in meinen ohren  

morgen ist mein fully mal wieder dran ...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich hatte eben noch mal geschaut, eigentlich wollte uwe ja die röllchen haben...dachte ich hätte es aufgehoben. scheinbar ist es doch in den mülleimer gewandert. ich und meine löcher im kopp



Hab doch schon neue Röllchen aus Alu


----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

Gibts die Pike auch in weiß?


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab doch schon neue Röllchen aus Alu



und ich nur noch 2 kettenblätter


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Gibts die Pike auch in weiß?



ich hab noch keine gesehen. evtl. irgendwelche oem modelle. erzähl doch mal was von der augenkrebsfarbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> falls du es wegschmeißen solltest, ich hätte interesse an einer schaltbegrenzerschraube samt gummimutter und der "b-screw" aber wirklich nur falls du es ohnehin nie wieder nutzen werden willst.


Werd ich entweder selbst ausschlachten oder mal sehen, ob ich´s verticken kann.


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

ok.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ Maggo: um die Zeit wo du wieder wach warst, hab ich erst versucht zu schlafen  dafür gings um 11 wieder raus und ab 15uhr für 3std Löscher graben für Zaunpfosten. In der Sonne isses ganz schön warm *trief*

@ hkn: fahr damit mal den Altkönig runter und sag obs so besser mitzutreten geht


----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

Meinste die Augenkrebsfarben von meiner Jungfrau? 
Gelbgrüner(RAL 6018) Hauptrahmen und Leuchthelloranger(2007) Hinterbau....


//EDIT: Gude CR.
Und biste wieder fit?


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Meinste die Augenkrebsfarben von meiner Jungfrau?
> Gelbgrüner(RAL 6018) Hauptrahmen und Leuchthelloranger(2007) Hinterbau....
> 
> 
> ...



alla hopp, da kann man sich  ja auf so einiges gefasst machen. ich werd auf jeden fall mal nachfragen, obs für meine brille so ne tönungscreme gibt. oder ich machs wie bei der sonnenfinsternis und bau mir je eine cd an die optik.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: fahr damit mal den Altkönig runter und sag obs so besser mitzutreten geht



CR, ich kann dir ja noch nicht sagen wie es ist...für das mittlere blatt muss ja die kurbel runter und das kann ich ja nicht...


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ Maggo: um die Zeit wo du wieder wach warst, hab ich erst versucht zu schlafen  dafür gings um 11 wieder raus und ab 15uhr für 3std Löscher graben für Zaunpfosten. In der Sonne isses ganz schön warm *trief*
> 
> @ hkn: fahr damit mal den Altkönig runter und sag obs so besser mitzutreten geht



am ende warst du einer von den pennern, die hier rumrandaliert haben. du warst nicht zufällig im weilbacher fußballclub einen heben?! wehe wehe ich sage dir...


----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

hehe das wärs ja 

Und mit den Farben gehe ich im Wald wenigstens nicht verloren


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

löcher mit s ist escht hessisch


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

ach mir hat auch noch keine die frage beantwortet ob ich nun meine kette kürzer machen kann oder ob die so lang bleiben muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

Ich denke du kannst sie kürzen


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

kleineres kb = kürzere kette. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3578447&postcount=12


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2007)

moin Kinders 

HKN und was macht die Wade? welches Kettenblatt hast Du jetzt drauf? welche bash ?


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2007)

ach genau und was für Pedale


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Mai 2007)

Kette kannst du kürzen.
@ Maggo: ich war keine*n* heben, bin ja nicht homo, der Rest ist selbsterklären denk ich und hatte nix mit Alkohol zu tun.

@ hkn: ich denk du kannst die Kette auch kürzen. Schalt vorn aufs größte und hinten auch und dann soweit kürzen das das Schaltwerk kurz vor die Schmerzgrenze gespannt ist, dann solltest du die besten Trailperformance haben 

@ killerkeks: so ganz fit scheine ich noch nicht zu sein, aber ich denk für ne lockere Dimb Tour morgen sollte es reichen


----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

Sers Hopi

@CR
Na immerhin


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

servus hopi,

och der waade gehts gut...nur der knöchel ist dick...wohl bei der aktion noch umgeknickt.

als pedale hab ich mir die tioga mx pro mit 3mm stiften geholt...damits in zukunft richtig weh tut...jetzt natürlich wirklich die überlegung angesagt schützer zu kaufen die auch hinten schützen...welche marke waren deine?

kettenblatt noch das alte, aber wenn ich jemand finde dann ein 34er...als bashguard nen race face dingens


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2007)

ganz billige Protec  aber sie schützen RUNDERUM


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
werd jetzt wohl nochmal in Offenbach Rosenhöhe rechts abbiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2007)

wie jetzt noch  wird bald dunkel hast Du dann keine Angst im Wald  morgenb würde ich ja noch mal mit kommen aber heute bin ich am A....... Fuchstanz und 2,5x Haderweg heut is genug ausserdem ahbe ich dem großen meiner Ex versprochen jetz online mit Ihm zu zocken


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> werd jetzt wohl nochmal in Offenbach Rosenhöhe rechts abbiegen



viel spaß und bleib heil


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Mai 2007)

@ hkn: fällt mir grad wieder ein: mittleres Kettenblatt geht auch bei montierter Kurbel ab! Dafür musst du allerdings das kleine KB auch lösen (alle 4 Schrauben raus damits locker rumbaumelt) und dann mit viel Gefühl und Gedult das mittlere irgendwie da rauswurschteln


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ganz billige Protec  aber sie schützen RUNDERUM



genau, die FR sind geil, aber halt hinten nix...


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: fällt mir grad wieder ein: mittleres Kettenblatt geht auch bei montierter Kurbel ab! Dafür musst du allerdings das kleine KB auch lösen (alle 4 Schrauben raus damits locker rumbaumelt) und dann mit viel Gefühl und Gedult das mittlere irgendwie da rauswurschteln



geduld ist keine tugend von mir...und fummelige sachen erst recht nicht...


----------



## Arachne (26. Mai 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

Gude Gerd 

Sieht ja geil aus

//EDIT: Für die Wo-ist-Walter-Freunde


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

welcome back......ich für meinen teil bin froh, dass ihr wieder da seid.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

Ei Gerd,
schee das Ihr wieder da seid 

Erzähl mal ein wenig...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

Hab übrigens rechts von der Rosenhöhe nicht gefunden  bin fast bis OF gefahren.





Hopi irgendwie hab ichs nicht gefunden. 

Wenn ich auf der Sprendlinger Landstraße auf der ersten Brücke vor dem Kreisel stehe, wo muß ich dann hin  Könntest Du mir vielleicht ein PN


----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

Bei uns gehts jetzt los mit dem Gewitter.
Hund hat sich schon unterm Bett versteckt


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Bei uns gehts jetzt los mit dem Gewitter.
> Hund hat sich schon unterm Bett versteckt



wo genau ist eigentlich bei uns?? hier in flörsheim isses schon im vollen gange.


----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

60439 Heddernheim(Fassnachthochburg) Frankfurt


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

ich habs grad so aus dem Wald geschaft, es hat schon gewaltig gestürmt. Hier in Isenburg is es zwar stockfinster aber noch kein Regen oder Gewitter


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Mai 2007)

Guuude Gerd un Garoga (un die ganse Blauschergemainde aach),
kimmd Ihr mosche evenduell aach mid ? Zwa Blätze sin scheinbar noch frai.
Ansonsde hoffendlisch alles heile ?


----------



## caroka (26. Mai 2007)

Hi gude,

bin zurück.
Mensch war das schön.
Ich sage es gleich, ich bin nicht viel gefahren, nicht so viel wie die anderen. Ich war auch mal baden, sonnen und einkaufen. 
Anfangs dachte ich mir was will ich hier eigentlich?   
Nur rutschiger Schotter, viel zu viele Biker und viel zu heiß.
Jetzt frag ich mich, was will ich* hier*? Keine Berge nur sanfte Hügel und Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

Jo bei uns sind bis jetzt nur n paar Blätter und Hagel durch die gegend geflogen - und n bissel Niesel..hoffe geht gleich weiter


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich mich was will ich* hier*? Nix los, keine Berge nur sanfte Hügel und Regen


 nix los...


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

@killerkeks: klaa paaris?!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich mich, was will ich* hier*? Keine Berge nur sanfte Hügel und Regen



Hallo Caro 

das kenn ich


----------



## Arachne (26. Mai 2007)

Guuuuude!!! 

Ei ja, es war nadührlich ob..aff..ti....ge..!!!   

Nach dem zweiten Tag, meinem Hauptbodenprobenahmetag,  dachte ich nur eins: ist überhaupt nicht mein Revier, will wieder Heim!!!    Wir sind ein hauptsächlich nur von Freeridern benutzen Trail runter, den ich im steileren Teil fast komplett auf den Füßen rutschend bewältigte. Nach der ewigen Hochschieberei, genau das, was ich noch brauchte...  Die nächsten Tage wurde es aber auch für mich immer fahrbarer  Das letzte und kommende Bild stammen dann auch von dem Tag, den ich so schnell nicht vergessen werde: super schmaler, super ausgesetzter Trail mit ewiger, fahrbarer Auffahrt und rasanter Abfahrt. Alles technisch und immer knapp vorm Absteigen. (oder ein Stück weiter)


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

Aber wir hatten hier auch nur Kaisserwetter


----------



## caroka (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nix los...



Nein, ich mein doch bei mir zu Hause.  
Den Fred kann ich nicht "aufarbeiten". Ihr wart ja ganz schön fleißig.  So kenne ich Euch.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guuuuude!!!
> 
> Ei ja, es war nadührlich ob..aff..ti....ge..!!!
> 
> Nach dem zweiten Tag, meinem Hauptbodenprobenahmetag,  dachte ich nur eins: ist überhaupt nicht mein Revier, will wieder Heim!!!    Wir sind ein hauptsächlich nur von Freeridern benutzen Trail runter, den ich im steileren Teil fast komplett auf den Füßen rutschend bewältigte. Nach der ewigen Hochschieberei, genau das, was ich noch brauchte...  Die nächsten Tage wurde es aber auch für mich immer fahrbarer  Das letzte und kommende Bild stammen dann auch von dem Tag, den ich so schnell nicht vergessen werde: super schmaler, super ausgesetzter Trail mit ewiger, fahrbarer Auffahrt und rasanter Abfahrt. Alles technisch und immer knapp vorm Absteigen. (oder ein Stück weiter)



Hab vorhin schon gedacht das Du  auf dem Foto aussiehst als ob Du unter partiellem Sonnebrand leidest


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guuuuude!!!
> 
> Ei ja, es war nadührlich ob..aff..ti....ge..!!!
> ....


Freut mich für Euch, daß es Spass gemacht hat. Wenn isch die Bilder seh, wärd isch aach als heisssssser uff'm Sebdembär  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab vorhin schon gedacht das Du  auf dem Foto aussiehst als ob Du unter partiellem Sonnebrand leidest



Höchstens angehend. An den Klamotten erkennt man aber, dass das zweite Bild doch von einem anderen (dem nächsten) Tag stammt.


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Mai 2007)

binne mol korz im off....


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, ich mein doch bei mir zu Hause.
> Den Fred kann ich nicht "aufarbeiten". Ihr wart ja ganz schön fleißig.  So kenne ich Euch.



den fred mußt du nicht aufarbeiten, auf jedenfall aber bitte die stelle mit den trikots.....das das endlich mal nen meter gibt.


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2007)

Und Luca warst Du hoppsen


----------



## caroka (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> den fred mußt du nicht aufarbeiten, auf jedenfall aber bitte die stelle mit den trikots.....das das endlich mal nen meter gibt.



Ich habe die Entwürfe gesehen und die gefallen mir.  Ich bin auch dafür die Namen wegzulassen.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und Luca warst Du hoppsen



Ne, ich habs nicht gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und Luca warst Du hoppsen



guuuude, manchmal isses ETWAS unübersihtlich hier. vor rund zwei seiten stand das hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3734603&postcount=24521


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

@gerd: biste morsche debei????


----------



## Arachne (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: biste morsche debei????



Habe es noch vor!  Du auch?


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2007)

sorry war am zocken habe dass hier etwas aus den Augen verloren


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe es noch vor!  Du auch?



klar, sogar der mann aus ni will kommen. wenns aufhöhrt zu regnen irgendwann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> sorry war am zocken habe dass hier etwas aus den Augen verloren



dafür braucht man sich nicht entschuldigen.


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2007)

@gerd: noch 51 beiträge und du hast die 5000 geknackt.......hilfe, vorallem fast alles in einem thread.


----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @killerkeks: klaa paaris?!


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> lektüre:
> 
> Hier findet Ihr alle Infos zum Reiseverkehr:
> http://www.zoll.de/c0_reise_und_post/a0_reiseverkehr/index.html
> ...



Huiii, ich hab Mühe gehabt, meine Klappe wieder zuzubekommen, als ich hier hängen geblieben bin ... wahnsinn. 
Ich könnte auch was über Activity Based Budgeting, EBIT, Potenzialanalyse, Umschlagshäufigkeit, Kontokorrentkonto, Barwert etc. erzählen, das würd nur keine S.. interessieren ; außer vllt. einige Selbstständige unter uns.

Knapp 13 Stunne noch ...


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2007)

klaaa paaarriis OH MAN BECKs VERGIFTUNG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Mai 2007)

ich hoffe auch schwer das es bald mal aufhört mit regen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Mai 2007)

@ Gerd, Caro, und die andern Urlauber: schön das ihr wieder da seit und noch alles heile ist 

@ hkn: hab auch schon Wadenreisser hier liegen  ich denke für den Anfang (zum testen ob mir das ohne Bindung taugt) reichen die günstigen erst mal aus


----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

Du musst die Madenschrauben umdrehen  mit den Spitzen nach oben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Du musst die Madenschrauben umdrehen  mit den Spitzen nach oben



 scherz*keks*


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2007)

@CR was für Bindungen ? wird ein ganz neues Gefühl mit Plattformen vorallem wenn Du springst


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Mai 2007)

Gude N8 zusammen,
in knapp 12 Std. beginnt für mich die Tour der Leiden, da brauch ich meinen Schlaf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> @CR was für Bindungen ? wird ein ganz neues Gefühl mit Plattformen vorallem wenn Du springst



am cc Fully sind die 540er dran, ans Enduro (was hoffentlich nächste Woche kommt) kommen oben gepostete Wadenreisser. Bin mit den clicks einfach unzufrieden wenn ich anfange zu "tricksen", clicke dabei oft ungewollt aus und das is dann meißt recht doof. 
Das mit dem springen bekomme ich schon hin, bei mir klappt ja sogar ein minibunnyhopp bei Schritttempo mit nur einem Fuss und Hausschuhen auf Clickpedalen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Mai 2007)

Schittenkram Bahnverbindung Sonntags...


----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

*hust* eigentlich meinte ich das erst
Wie machst du denn n bunnyhop? Habs nach der Bike-Tv Anleitung versucht aber komm hinten net so hoch
// Die sehen auch "nett" aus
http://cgi.ebay.de/959-Extrem-Baere...6QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81675QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Mai 2007)

Aah, die Lagobiker sind wieder da. [wink] Wie war's? Welche Touren seid ihr gefahren?

Aus den ersten Zeilen entnehme ich zwiespältige Eindrücke. Aber keine Bange, das geht vorbei. Das Lagofieber befällt einen und man ist infiziert bevor man es richtig merkt. In spätestens 3 Tagen beginnen die gedanklichen Vorbereitungen für den nächsten Trip. 

Hatte ich es nicht gesagt, der Lago ist Rock'n Roll. Dagen ist der Taunus eine laue Schlagerparty.


----------



## Tech3 (26. Mai 2007)

So Nacht leute!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> *hust* eigentlich meinte ich das erst
> Wie machst du denn n bunnyhop? Habs nach der Bike-Tv Anleitung versucht aber komm hinten net so hoch



umdrehen ist schlichtweg unmöglich  und auch wenig sinnvoll bei stumpfen Madenschrauben. Mal abgesehen davon waren die schon "Vormontiert"

Bunnyhopp? Kann man nicht erklären  vorne hoch und hinten nachziehen  "Einfach" nen Spannungsbogen zwischen Lenker und Pedalen aufbauen, dann geht das. 
Erst vorn probieren (sehr schwer ) und dann nur hinten probieren. Wenn das klappt beides kombinieren und erst mal nur ein dünnes Holzbrett auf ne Strasse legen zum üben, wenn das sitzt noch n Brettchen drauf. So versuche ich das nem Kumpel bei zu bringen, aber irgendwie packt der das noch net soo wirklich...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Mai 2007)

Nacht Killerkeks.

Ich gehe auch mal, gn8 ihr Leuts


----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aah, die Lagobiker sind wieder da. [wink] Wie war's? Welche Touren seid ihr gefahren?
> 
> Aus den ersten Zeilen entnehme ich zwiespältige Eindrücke. Aber keine Bange, das geht vorbei. Das Lagofieber befällt einen und man ist infiziert bevor man es richtig merkt. In spätestens 3 Tagen beginnen die gedanklichen Vorbereitungen für den nächsten Trip.
> 
> Hatte ich es nicht gesagt, der Lago ist Rock'n Roll. Dagen ist der Taunus eine laue Schlagerparty.



Irgendwie gibt es da Trails/Trials, die würde ich eher Schotterlawinen nennen. Jedenfalls habe ich gelernt, dass es unendlich viele Schotternuancen gibt. 

Passo Rocchetta
Dosso Dei Roveri
Pietramurata
Monte Casale
Pianaura-Trials
Tour ab Vesio (Name?)
Monte Velo
Lago di Ledro (Rest ins Wasser gefallen)


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Mai 2007)

huhu gerd und caro, schön das ihr wieder hier seid. 

ich werde nicht mitfahren, knöchel ist noch zu dick und dafür wird das morgen doch zuviel. schade, hatte mich auf die gemeinsame ausfahrt gefreut.

ich guck mal ob ne minirunde bei mir geht...50km ist auf jedenfall zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (27. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi gude,
> 
> bin zurück.
> Mensch war das schön.
> ...


 
Dann hast du die letzten Tage hier etwas verpasst... Tolles Wetter, supergeile Singeltrails und Downhills im Taunus...lasse mich mal führen...dann wirst du dir überlegen, ob du überhaupt noch woanders fahren willst...


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Mai 2007)

so sieht meine aus - die stifte sind schon ziemlich lang...aber das kurze ausprobieren war schon der hammer, wie fest geklebt.





und der bashguard


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2007)

Moin, Moin

und Welcome Back an die Gardaseereisenden


----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> und Welcome Back an die Gardaseereisenden



Morgen,

buah, ist das Früh! Oli, hast Du schon Brötchen geholt?


----------



## caroka (27. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen an alle!

Ich war gestern ein bisschen platt.
Schön, so begrüßt zu werden. 

@Bruder Jörn
Rock'n Roll ist aber ganz schön anstrengend.  Der Lago hat mich ganz klar in meine Grenzen verwiesen.   

@Torpedo
Da bin ich mal gespannt. Das machen wir demnächst.


----------



## caroka (27. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> buah, ist das Früh! Oli, hast Du schon Brötchen geholt?



    .....und Kaffee gekocht.

Arachne, machst Du heute auch mal was für die Allgemeinheit?


----------



## caroka (27. Mai 2007)

Allen die heute an der Dimbtour teilnehmen viel Spass.


----------



## Maggo (27. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Allen die heute an der Dimbtour teilnehmen viel Spass.



bist du nicht dabei???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2007)

Ich habe jetzt mit meiner Frau für September die Laggo/Luberon Kombi von GC gebucht.

Es werden L1 und L2 angeboten. Ich fahr' L2, meine Frau L1.

Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mit meiner Frau für September die Laggo/Luberon Kombi von GC gebucht.
> 
> Es werden L1 und L2 angeboten. Ich fahr' L2, meine Frau L1.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt


Na dann viel Spaß und vergiss nicht, gleich die Kundenkarten mit zu beantragen. Die sind für euch in dem Fall ja kostenlos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mit meiner Frau für September die Laggo/Luberon Kombi von GC gebucht.
> 
> Es werden L1 und L2 angeboten. Ich fahr' L2, meine Frau L1.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt



Toll, wird bestimmt klasse!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so sieht meine aus - die stifte sind schon ziemlich lang...aber das kurze ausprobieren war schon der hammer, wie fest geklebt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schick schick 

ich hätte trotzdem lieber noch 5mins eingeschoben und das neue KB schon montiert statt den Bashguard nochmal zu demontieren  
Die Pedale sehen irgendwie ganz schön gefährlich aus  die möchte ich nicht ans Bein bekommen


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
werd mit Nils ans Türmchen kommen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwie gibt es da Trails/Trials, die würde ich eher Schotterlawinen nennen. Jedenfalls habe ich gelernt, dass es unendlich viele Schotternuancen gibt.
> 
> Passo Rocchetta
> Dosso Dei Roveri
> ...



Oben am Tremalzo hat das Fremdenverkehrsamt sogar ein Schottermuseum eingerichtet.  Da sind alle Varianten zu besichtigen. Kleine, große, runde, spitze Steine. Sehr akribisch eingerichtet. Es sind sogar ein paar Fossilien dabei. Seit letzten Jahr haben sie da einen Stein, in dem ist das Profil einer frühen Big Betty verewigt.


----------



## Maggo (27. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> werd mit Nils ans Türmchen kommen



ich glaub ich komm da auch hin, es geht glaub ich heut noch oft genug bergauf.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Mai 2007)

@ Carsten: du kommst doch heute auch oder? Bin nämlich immernoch bissi am husten und will da meinen Puls nicht so hochtreiben 
sollte es nicht mehr anfangen zu regnen bevor ich losmuss werde ich wohl ans Türmchen kommen, hab eben gesehen das da Treffpunkt 11:15 ist was mir sehr gelegen kommt (die Züge fahren alle std und sind dann immer um 8nach voll in Hofheim)


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2007)

wo genau ist denn das türmchen ? ist es dort, wo so ein wassergraben am rande vom parkplatz fliesst ?

da will ich jetzt auch in. ich werd es schon irgendwie finden ...


----------



## Tech3 (27. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit Leute 
Bin heute ab 12 bei Hibike zu finden vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

@CR:
Ich kann dir auch spitze Madenschrauben besorgen 
@HKN:
Mit welchen Schuhen fährst du ?
@allen DIMBtourern.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo genau ist denn das türmchen ? ist es dort, wo so ein wassergraben am rande vom parkplatz fliesst ?
> 
> da will ich jetzt auch in. ich werd es schon irgendwie finden ...



genau da is es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2007)

12 °C aufm feldi 



ich glaub, ich nehm doch mal ne windweste mit


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Mai 2007)

Morsche zusamme,


wissefux schrieb:


> wo genau ist denn das türmchen ? ist es dort, wo so ein wassergraben am rande vom parkplatz fliesst ?
> 
> da will ich jetzt auch in. ich werd es schon irgendwie finden ...


Also hier isses (links im Bild ist das besagte Türmchen)http://www.globocam.de/service/inte....php3?webcam=f6854331c7c6d6307afe52ac6114bad0
(man beachte die riesen Pfütze)



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Carsten: du kommst doch heute auch oder? Bin nämlich immernoch bissi am husten und will da meinen Puls nicht so hochtreiben
> sollte es nicht mehr anfangen zu regnen bevor ich losmuss werde ich wohl ans Türmchen kommen, hab eben gesehen das da Treffpunkt 11:15 ist was mir sehr gelegen kommt (die Züge fahren alle std und sind dann immer um 8nach voll in Hofheim)


 Ich kapier nicht ganz, wie ich Dir helfen soll 

 (wenns was zu helfen gibt ). 

@ Kater: Wir werden nicht gerade im Sonntagsanzug im Waldgeist auflaufen; lassen die uns dann rein ???


----------



## Tech3 (27. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @ Kater: Wir werden nicht gerade im Sonntagsanzug im Waldgeist auflaufen; lassen die uns dann rein ???



Klar ich hab da mal mit verschlammten ATV Fahrern gesessen


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> (man beachte die riesen Pfütze)



na toll  

bis gleich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusamme,
> 
> 
> Ich kapier nicht ganz, wie ich Dir helfen soll
> ...



Ich meinte damit eign. nur das ich wohl bei dir hinten fahren würde was ja nur geht wenn du auch dabei bist.
Allerdings habe ich jetz beim Frühstück mal ein wenig genauer meiner Lunge beim husten zugehört und ich glaub die meint das ihr das zu viel werden würde, dazu noch dieses unschöne Wetter wenn man seine Erkältung aufm Bike fertig auskurieren will....und auch irgendwie gestern das Löcher graben. Ich weiß ja nicht  irgendwie hab ich so das Gefühl den Zug gleich zu verpassen, wartet nicht auf mich 
Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass  und esst ein Schnitzel für mich mit


----------



## Maggo (27. Mai 2007)

abfahrt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit eign. nur das ich wohl bei dir hinten fahren würde was ja nur geht wenn du auch dabei bist.
> Allerdings habe ich jetz beim Frühstück mal ein wenig genauer meiner Lunge beim husten zugehört und ich glaub die meint das ihr das zu viel werden würde, dazu noch dieses unschöne Wetter wenn man seine Erkältung aufm Bike fertig auskurieren will....und auch irgendwie gestern das Löcher graben. Ich weiß ja nicht  irgendwie hab ich so das Gefühl den Zug gleich zu verpassen, wartet nicht auf mich
> Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass  und esst ein Schnitzel für mich mit


Ich bin (hinten) dabei; meine transportable Sauerstoffflasche würde ich gerne mit Dir teilen 
Aber o.k., dann wissen wir schon mal bescheid; wenns nicht klappt, dann kuriere Dich gut aus für eine nächste Tour .


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> abfahrt......


Ich hab schon fertig gepackt, Bikebrille auf und warte drauf, daß die Zeit möglichst schnell vergeht  ... ich fahr jetzt los, dann kann ich am Törmsche noch en bissi hübbe übe .... und weg .


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Mai 2007)

schau mal Uwe 
wohnt 28km von mir weg


----------



## Tech3 (27. Mai 2007)

Oje ich hoffe mal ihr habt nicht so viel Regen abbekommen wie die Freerider bei Hibike 
Ist sogar ein Blitz hinterm Geschäft eingeschlagen 

Santa Cruz Nomad 

//EDIT:

@CR und nur 5km von mir


----------



## fUEL (27. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Oje ich hoffe mal ihr habt nicht so viel Regen abbekommen wie die Freerider bei Hibike
> Ist sogar ein Blitz hinterm Geschäft eingeschlagen
> 
> Santa Cruz Nomad
> ...


 
Selten so nass gewesen ausser beim Baden im Meer.
und selten so besch.... Rad gefahren wie heute; 
......is halt nicht mein Tag, naja........und immer immer wieder geht die Sonne auf....

Demnächst wieder am Meer ........ da werden mir die Treppen auch wieder gefallen.

Interessant wars trotzdem und Spaß hatten wir auch .......


Der Boden in der Waldgeistgegend dürfte für einige "Sommersprossen" sorgen, - hoffentlich bleiben alle wohlauf bei der Rutschpartie.

Hersch, Gerd, Oli willkommen in der Taunuswelt. Caro hab ich schon gesehen, die ist ja richtig gebräunt.....hoppla.

.........und sieht trotz der Chaotentruppe gut erholt aus.


----------



## Tech3 (27. Mai 2007)

fUEL ich wusste leider nicht wie du aussiehst sonst hätte ich dir mal auf die Schulter getippt
War aber wirklich ein Mistwetter der allerfeinsten Sorte


----------



## oldrizzo (27. Mai 2007)

ja, nass wars. aber jetzt habe ich eine aufeinander abgestimmte fox-kollektion bestehend aus shirt, hose und badelatschen. wenn man erst mal nass war, war es auch ok. der regen war ja warm!


----------



## Tech3 (27. Mai 2007)

Ach du warst der der sich neu einkleiden musste weil deine Freundin(Frau ?? ) dich so nicht mitnehmen wollte?


----------



## caroka (27. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ach du warst der der sich neu einkleiden musste weil deine Freundin(Frau ?? ) dich so nicht mitnehmen wollte?



Wie klein die Welt ist.


----------



## Tech3 (27. Mai 2007)

Hehe so siehts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (27. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ach du warst der der sich neu einkleiden musste weil deine Freundin(Frau ?? ) dich so nicht mitnehmen wollte?



ich würde eher sagen, ich bin der, der sich ordentlich eingesaut hat, damit er sich, ohne ausreden erfinden zu müssen, eine neue freizeitgarderobe zulegen kann. nackisch hätte mich meine freundin (frau) sicher auch mitgenommen.


----------



## Tech3 (27. Mai 2007)

//EDIT:
Ich hätte da gar nicht hin fahren dürfen.
Hab noch nicht mal mein Transalp und kann schon wieder anfangen für meine  zu sparen


----------



## fUEL (27. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> //EDIT:
> Ich hätte da gar nicht hin fahren dürfen.
> Hab noch nicht mal mein Transalp und kann schon wieder anfangen für meine  zu sparen


 
Wie könnte man Dich den er- kennen?

Bist Du der mit den dunklen Klamotten, der meinte während er ne Runde auf dem Hof drehte, daß sein Bike starrgefedert sei.?


----------



## Tech3 (27. Mai 2007)

Jaa !
Wo haste denn gestanden?Bei den Santa Leuten?


----------



## fUEL (27. Mai 2007)

Das hab ich zufällig mitgekriegt als ich mich nach dem ich wieder halbwegs Trocken war noch mal mit ner Wurst bewaffnet über den Hof geschlichen hab hatte da ne blaue Regenjacke und ne kurze Regenhose an und schwarze Sneaker.
Kurze Haare rot/ grau ( ja das Alter)


----------



## caroka (27. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Jaa !
> Wo haste denn gestanden?Bei den Santa Leuten?



Scheinbar waren dort nur Plauscher heute gewesen.


----------



## Tech3 (27. Mai 2007)

Kann man fast glauben 

@fUEL:
Du Glücklicher hattest wenigstens Regensachen an


----------



## fUEL (27. Mai 2007)

Die hatte ich erst an, nachdem ich mich neben meinem Auto aller nassen Dinge ( mit Ausnahme der gepolsterten U Hose ) entledigt und die Sachen leicht klamm aus meinem Rucksack gezaubert hatte. 
Die Regenklamotten hätten bei dem Schutt, den wir kurz nach dem Bürgelstollen und anschliessend auf der Strasse abgekriegt haben auch kein wirklich großen Nutzen gehabt. Denke so füllt sich ne Klamotte in der Waschmaschine.

Hab jetz nachdem mir dauernd meine Gabel auffällig war mal hier und in aller Ruhe Low und Highspeed Druckstufe optimiert. 
Jetzt passt s endlich.
Beim Bremsen is der Verrecker immer in Deckung gegangen und uff de Trepp hat sich das so uffgeschaukelt, einfach grässlich, so schlecht war ich noch nie uff ner Trepp wie heut......  

So long geh jetzt mal Spargel schälen 


cu later


----------



## Tech3 (27. Mai 2007)

Bye ich geh jetzt in PotC3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Bye ich geh jetzt in PotC3



Wir heute auch noch


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Scheinbar waren dort nur Plauscher heute gewesen.



nein, die stammplauscher kämpfen noch mit den elementen im waldgeist


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir heute auch noch


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2007)

wir haben unsere tour gut überstanden und die plauscher haben mal wieder ihrem namen alle ehre gemacht  

wir hatten bei jedem größerem regenschutt das glück, uns unterstellen zu können. zuerst am kaisertempel und wenig später dann beim fröhlichen landmann.

die sommersprossen im gesicht konnte aber keiner wirkungsvoll verhindern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



Wir gehen heute auch noch in Kelkheim in PotC3...


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir gehen heute auch noch in Kelkheim in PotC3...



ahhh jetzt hab ichs   kelkheim war das stichwort  
dummerweise kenne ich nur potc1 und hab potc2 noch nicht gesehen. deshalb lass ich potc3 erst mal lieber sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Mai 2007)

dehaaam unn schlachkabudd.des schnitzel hat er de rest gebbe. bis morsche.


----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dehaaam unn schlachkabudd.des schnitzel hat er de rest gebbe. bis morsche.



 jetzt ins Bett???


----------



## Maggo (27. Mai 2007)

uff die couch.....iss aber in etwa dasselbe


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2007)

n8, maggo


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2007)

Mal sinds Socken ein anderes mal Schutzbleche. Na die sind wenigstens geruchsneutral  

Der Besitzer wird wohl wissen um wen es sich hier handelt....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mal sinds Socken ein anderes mal Schutzbleche. Na die sind wenigstens geruchsneutral
> 
> Der Besitzer wird wohl wissen um wen es sich hier handelt....



Ich weiß es Ich weiß es Ich weiß es


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2007)

wasn los hier  

seid ihr alle so ko von heute  
habt ihr doch mehr als 1/4 schnitzel gegessen  

was will lugga uns mitteilen  

leute, wenn ich mit all den unbeantworteten fragen ins bett gehen soll, dann kann ich garantiert net pennen


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2007)

tv tipp : waldgeist jetzt in kabel tv "das grosse fressen" !!!


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Mai 2007)

meine "tour" war auch toll...schön warm und super trocken. "fahrzeit" und durchschnittstempo kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber die streckenführung war 1a. rundkurs zwischen, bett, rechner, küche und tv


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Mai 2007)

der eine wirkt sehr verpeilt und auch irgendwie wirkt das alles bissel unfreundlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Mai 2007)

der Waldgeistbericht is ja echt toll  super hygenisch da bei denen, der ganze Kram aufm Boden und so ein netter umgangston.
Aber das wrd mich trotzdem mal reizen da hin zu gehn  mal n Schnitzel essen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ....was will lugga uns mitteilen
> leute, wenn ich mit all den unbeantworteten fragen ins bett gehen soll, dann kann ich garantiert net pennen



Hier is die Andword: Des midde Socke hadde mir schon mal hier nach einem 20min. Regenguss im März, da war die Plauschergruppe1 Punkte sammeln. Beim Lugga had isch hald mei Sogge in seinem Keller vergässe. Da had isch ihm so Tips gegäbbe wie 
"geh nur mit vorgehaltener Kerze in den Keller" oder 
"laß die Kinner ned in de Keller gehen (hol Dir Dein Bier/den Rode selber)" u.s.w.

Am Türmsche had isch dem Nils (hatte sein Auto dort stehen) meine Bleche gegeben, da ich sonst der einzige PDBB (PussyDirtBoardBiker) gewesen wäre...
so un nun schlaf gut


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> meine "tour" war auch toll...schön warm und super trocken. "fahrzeit" und durchschnittstempo kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber die streckenführung war 1a. rundkurs zwischen, bett, rechner, küche und tv


Auch ein Grund, kaum Bremsbeläge zu verschleissen.


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der eine wirkt sehr verpeilt und auch irgendwie wirkt das alles bissel unfreundlich.



wer wirkt veroeilt und vorallem wer iss hier unfreundlich??


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

So wieder da 
3 Stunden reine Filmzeit 1Stunde für Werbung und die Pause.
Jetzt noch nen leckeren Salat und ab in die Kiste 

@Maggo:
Die Leuts vom Waldgeist.
Sind sie auch meiner Erfahrung nach 
Hab mal einem auf die Schulter getippt weil er auf mein rufen net hören wollte und der ist dann total ausgerasstet ich solle ihn nicht anfassen etc


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hersch, Gerd, Oli willkommen in der Taunuswelt. Caro hab ich schon gesehen, die ist ja richtig gebräunt.....hoppla.
> 
> .........und sieht trotz der Chaotentruppe gut erholt aus.



ja, Garda ist wirklich anspruchsvoll. Endlich konnte ich mein DH so richtig den "fließenden Schotter" hinabsurfen. Jede Abfahrt hat mich mehr zum Schwitzen gebracht als das Hochfahren. 

Vor allem die Bastion bei Riva mit den halbmeterhohen Treppenstufen haben es mir angetan. Danach war ich alle.

Hier Impressionen der Treppenstufen, sieht einfach aus ist aber estrem steil. Der Fahrer war unser privater Tourenguido Jens aus Berlin.


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Und hat der Steuersatz diesmal gehalten? 

So genug für heute: Nacht!


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Auch ein Grund, kaum Bremsbeläge zu verschleissen.



  das stimmt wohl, bei uns hat es auch schön geregnet und da war ich eigentlich ganz froh nicht zu biken. ich bilde mir auch ein das mein knöchel auch schon einwenig abgeschwollen ist. die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Und hat der Steuersatz diesmal gehalten?
> 
> So genug für heute: Nacht!



Mein Steuersatz hat gehalten. Nachdem ich bemerkte das hibike bei der letzten Inspektion einen Ring falsch herum hineingesetzt hat. Ab jetzt inspiziere ich mein MTB selber und lerne noch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aah, die Lagobiker sind wieder da.  Wie war's? Welche Touren seid ihr gefahren?
> 
> Aus den ersten Zeilen entnehme ich zwiespältige Eindrücke. Aber keine Bange, das geht vorbei. Das Lagofieber befällt einen und man ist infiziert bevor man es richtig merkt. In spätestens 3 Tagen beginnen die gedanklichen Vorbereitungen für den nächsten Trip.
> 
> Hatte ich es nicht gesagt, der Lago ist Rock'n Roll. Dagen ist der Taunus eine laue Schlagerparty.



Hier 5 Touren zum nachfahren, für alle kommenden Gardareisende.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Mai 2007)

GN8


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2007)

ja isses denn  
schon halber neune und noch keiner was zum plauschen hier  

hab mir grad auf video die reportage vom waldgeist reingezogen. ist ja echt an astreiner umgangston hinter den kulissen  
und natürlich o-ton hessisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2007)

Moin, Moin...


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2007)

langsam kommt lebbe in die bud  

morsche fuel 
morsche wahltho
morsche taunusritter


----------



## fUEL (28. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> langsam kommt lebbe in die bud
> 
> morsche fuel
> morsche wahltho
> morsche taunusritter


 
Auch morsche. Hier is arsch nass drausse. wollt mal raus meine frisch eingestellte Gabel intensiver zu testen als auf den Treppen vor der kirche - 

Ich weiß net wieso aber mei Gabel war total sch.... gestern und hat sich dauernd aufgeschaukelt, das die Kiste dauernd in Richtung ufahrbar tendierte. 

Die beiden Druckstufen waren auf 0 gedreht. ( unten unter einer Kappe versteckt am rechten Gabelbein) Das ist irgendwie kein Scherz und von alleine kann sich das eigentlich nicht verändern. 

Ich hab mich gewundert, warum auf ner Treppe die Kiste immer ins Schlingern kommt Druckstufe weg und stark bedämpft ist schon ein Alptraum. 
Vor allem meldet sich der Tennisarm vehement zurück. sch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

moin moin!

@ Maggo: meinte den Bericht übers Waldgeist


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> schick schick
> 
> ich hätte trotzdem lieber noch 5mins eingeschoben und das neue KB schon montiert statt den Bashguard nochmal zu demontieren
> Die Pedale sehen irgendwie ganz schön gefährlich aus  die möchte ich nicht ans Bein bekommen



Also ich wollte kein Fakir auf dem Trail sein, insbesondere dann, wenn ich mein Bike schieben muss. Die Gefahr dass ich mich an den Nägeln verletze ist hoch. Ich habe mir die Quickstep von Atomlab zugelegt. Die sind ok und kann die wahlweise eingeklickt und bergab ausgeklickt nutzen. Das funktionierte am Gardasee wunderbar.


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

morsche,

was e nacht unn was fern tach. ich hab kein auge zugekrischt. heut moin hab ich mich wie gerädert gefühlt, mittlerweile isses besser und vorallem der muskelkater von neulich, der mich gestern noch sooo gestresst hat iss wie weggeblasen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

moin Maggo!

@sdf: das geht schon, und schieben tun wir ja eh nur sehr selten  ausserdem haben wir ja für die Schienbeine so Plastikteile damit die Pins der Pedale sich nicht im Bein verewigen


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche,
> 
> was e nacht unn was fern tach. ich hab kein auge zugekrischt. heut moin hab ich mich wie gerädert gefühlt, mittlerweile isses besser und vorallem der muskelkater von neulich, der mich gestern noch sooo gestresst hat iss wie weggeblasen.




Moije,
einer hat heut Nacht im Haus unser Trepp steiler gemacht,

im Vergleich zu gestern is es heut viel schwerer hochzukomme


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!
Heddernheim meldet Regen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

moin killerkeks!

in Lenzhahn ist es bewölkt und nass. Regen momentan keiner, aber immer mal wieder ein Schauer. Und da dürfen jetz die ganzen kleinen Kinder von Haus zu Haus laufen und singen  jaja, früher war die Welt noch in Ordnung, da hat immer die Sonne gescheint wenn Laubmännchen war.


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin killerkeks!
> 
> in Lenzhahn ist es bewölkt und nass. Regen momentan keiner, aber immer mal wieder ein Schauer. Und da dürfen jetz die ganzen kleinen Kinder von Haus zu Haus laufen und singen  jaja, früher war die Welt noch in Ordnung, da hat immer die Sonne gescheint wenn Laubmännchen war.



Laubmännchen????WTF?

ich wundere mich immer wieder über regionale sitten und traditionen!


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> Laubmännchen????WTF?
> 
> ich wundere mich immer wieder über regionale sitten und traditionen!



geht mir grad genauso  

cr, ich bitte ebenfalls um aufklärung


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

dito?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Das Laubmännchen zieht durchs Usinger Land...

Dieser Jahrhunderte alte Brauch aus dem Lauker Land, wird heute noch von den Jugendlichen in unserem Dorf gepflegt. Man trifft sich am Pfingstmontag früh am Morgen.
Unter strengster Geheimhaltung wird das Laubmännchen auserkoren. Versteckt unter grünen Zweigen, mit dem Kronenabschluss auf dem Kopf, zieht das Laubmännchen, meist von einem Handwagen gezogen, mit einer lustigen Schar kleiner und großer Kinder durch den Ort.
Auf ihrem Weg von Haus zu Haus erhalten die Sänger meist kleine Geldgaben sowie Speck und Eier. Wenn der Korb gut gefüllt ist, zieht der Tross in Richtung Feuerwehrhaus. Hier geht es ans "Eierbacken". Natürlich hält die Feuerwehr den ein oder anderen Durstlöscher parat....
Die Feuerwehr Altweilnau stellt zu diesem Pfingstfrühschoppen gern Bänke und Tische zur Verfügung und hofft auf schönes Wetter und zahlreiche Gäste.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

In Lenzhahn gibts so ne Tradition, da wird einmal im Jahr ein Kind mit Laub eingekleidet und bekommt ne Glocke in die Hand  das is dann das Laubmännchen. Klingt logisch oder?! Und zusammen mit dem Laubmännchen spazieren dann die ganzen Kinder ausm Ort zusammen mit ihren Eltern durchs Dorf, klingeln überall, singen irgendwelche Frühlingslieder und dann gibts Eier, Süßkram oder/und Geld von den Besungenen. Wenn die Gruppe dann überall war pilgern die alle zum Backeshaus, da werden dann die Eier gebacken und gegessen (zusammen mit frischem Backesbrot ausm Steinofen) und das Geld gezählt und unter den mitgelaufenen Kindern verteilt.
Wird schon Jahrelang hier praktiziert und kommt bei den Kindern auch ganz gut an, sonst würden sie bei dem Siffwetter wohl kaum draussen rumrennen 
Das hat bestimmt auch irgendeinen "Sinn", Frühling ausläuten und auf den Sommer freuen oder so, keine Ahnung...

Is also sowas in der Art wie der Martinsumzug, nur halt ohne Laternen und Vormittags statt Nachmittags und mit gebackenen Eiern hinterher statt mit Martinsmännern.


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Und so sieht das aus





//EDIT:
Würde in FFM bestimmt auch gut ankommen


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2007)

zeckenmännchen würde auch passen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Und so sieht das aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ganz genauso sieht das hier aus  nur is hier alles nass 
in Frankfurt würde man wohl erschossen werden.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> in Frankfurt würde man wohl erschossen werden.



...noch vor Frankfurt!


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...noch vor Frankfurt!



eindeutig......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

da steh ihrs mal, hier is die Welt noch in Ordnung, hier bekommt man Geld und was zu essen wenn man so rumläuft  allerdings muss man dafür auch singen...


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ganz genauso sieht das hier aus  nur is hier alles nass
> *in Frankfurt würde man wohl erschossen werden.*



Darauf wollte ich hinaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

Abfahrt vom Monte Velo, schon recht weit unten.


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

Etwas weiter oben sah es so aus:


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Schee 
Wirkt aber gar nicht so steil auf den Fotos. Wie isses denn wirklich?


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Schee
> Wirkt aber gar nicht so steil auf den Fotos. Wie isses denn wirklich?



der untere Teil war weniger steil, als der obere. Insgesamt aber doch viel steiler, als es a) aussieht und b) ich es gewohnt war.

Insgesamt fand ich sehr anspruchsvoll, dass die Trails (Trials) teilweise fast komplett so aussahen, wie einzelne Stellen im Taunus, die ich da schon als Schlüsselstelle bezeichnen würde! Da konnte man leider nicht einfach mal so drüber rollen und sich danach abfangen/sortieren. Mein Fahrwerk hat mir auf jeden Fall zu wenig Rütteln weggeschluckt. Ich möchte zwar auf jeden Fall wieder hin,  aber am liebsten mit `ner Enduro!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

schaut spassig aus


----------



## caroka (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> schaut spassig aus



War es auch. Auf dieser Tour war ich auch mal mit von der Partie und habe mich dreimal hingelegt.   Da konnte ich schön meine Grenzen ausloten, da es bergab tendenziell immer schwieriger wurde. Am Schluß habe ich nur noch geschoben, da meine Unterarme streikten und die Konzentration sehr nachließ. Hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

die Unterarme streikten? Vom am Lenker festkrallen?  frag dazu auch mal den hkn als der Uwe und ich zum ersten mal mit ihm den Altkönigtrail ganz runter sind  immerwieder ein Genuss diese Trails 
@ Caro: ich denke mit ner ordentlichen Gabel hättest du noch mehr Spass gehabt, und überhaupt, wie wars mit den Clickies?
Passiert ist beim Stürzen aber nix oder?


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

@Caro:
Hast dir aber nix getan bei erden oder?
//EDIT:
@CR: 
Was verstehts du unter ordentlicher Gabel? ne 66 ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

Was angemesseneres als ihre komische Axel pseudo Federgabel, das is ja mehr Starr als Feder 

ne 66 is nur im richtigen Bike ne richtige Gabel


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> War es auch. Auf dieser Tour war ich auch mal mit von der Partie und habe mich dreimal hingelegt.   Da konnte ich schön meine Grenzen ausloten, da es bergab tendenziell immer schwieriger wurde. Am Schluß habe ich nur noch geschoben, da meine Unterarme streikten und die Konzentration sehr nachließ. Hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht.



Is doch hoffentlich alles gut ausgegangen!?
Von Gerd war gestern leider nicht allzuviel zu erfahren weil er die Vorhut der Plauscher und wir die Nachhut gespielt hatte. Der Abstand zwisch Vor- und Nachhut war teilweise doch gewaltig  und im Waldgeist sind wir schon am gehen gewesen als die wirfahrnnochnentrailmehr Biker ankamen, da ergab sich dann auch nix


----------



## caroka (28. Mai 2007)

Nee, passiert ist mir nix. Hab nur mal wieder ein schönes Kettenblatttatoo an der Wade. 
Klar hätte ich mit 'nem entsprechenden Bike mehr fahren können. Aber immer nur aufrüsten....... Für den Taunus und meine Ansprüche reicht mein kleines Schwarzes doch eigentlich. Obwohl ......... Manchmal würde ich schon gern mal was ordentliches fahren.  

@CR
Am Garda ist meine Gabel mal 60 mm eingefedert .
Im Taunus bringt sie es gerade mal auf 40mm und im Winter hält sie Winterschlaf.


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Ich freu mich auf meine Reba


----------



## caroka (28. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is doch hoffentlich alles gut ausgegangen!?
> Von Gerd war gestern leider nicht allzuviel zu erfahren weil er die Vorhut der Plauscher und wir die Nachhut gespielt hatte. Der Abstand zwisch Vor- und Nachhut war teilweise doch gewaltig  und im Waldgeist sind wir schon am gehen gewesen als die wirfahrnnochnentrailmehr Biker ankamen, da ergab sich dann auch nix



Achso, ich dachte Ihr wärd schon auf dem Laufenden. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob es Dir, Luca, gefallen hätte. Bergauf ging es lange Strecken auf Asphalt. War mir ganz lieb, da die Steigungen dort schon heftig sein können und ich anfangs durch die Klickies sehr unsicher war. Der Untergrund war meist sehr rutschig, durch den Schotter. Anfangs fand ich den Schotter zum :kotz: , doch nach einer Eingewöhnungsphase konnte ich mich daran gewöhnen. Die Abfahrten haben mir eigentlich immer Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich viel schieben musste. Ich habe bei dem Geruckel auf meinem Bike einfach nichts mehr gesehen, geschweige denn eine Linie gefunden. Mit  ordentlichem Federweg hätten die Abfahrten, um einiges mehr Spass gemacht. Eine Stecke bin ich dreimal gefahren, um mich an die Klickies zu gewöhnen. Das hat ne Menge gebracht. Die hatte zwar nur 500 hm, doch war in etwa so anspruchsvoll wie der Taunus. 
Insgesamt gesehen war es für mich genau der richtige Urlaub. Ich konnte alleine fahren oder mit einer netten Gruppe, konnte baden, mich sonnen, shoppen und etwas vom See weg italienisches Flair einsaugen.


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf meine Reba



darfste auch. iss ne tolle gabel.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @CR
> Am Garda ist meine Gabel mal 60 mm eingefedert .
> Im Taunus bringt sie es gerade mal auf 40mm und im Winter hält sie Winterschlaf.



soviel hat der Ralph und seit neustem ja auch der Carsten schon an SAG.


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> darfste auch. iss ne tolle gabel.


dto. (am Cube)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> der untere Teil war weniger steil, als der obere. Insgesamt aber doch viel steiler, als es a) aussieht und b) ich es gewohnt war.
> 
> Insgesamt fand ich sehr anspruchsvoll, dass die Trails (Trials) teilweise fast komplett so aussahen, wie einzelne Stellen im Taunus, die ich da schon als Schlüsselstelle bezeichnen würde! Da konnte man leider nicht einfach mal so drüber rollen und sich danach abfangen/sortieren. Mein Fahrwerk hat mir auf jeden Fall zu wenig Rütteln weggeschluckt. Ich möchte zwar auf jeden Fall wieder hin,  aber am liebsten mit `ner Enduro!


Lecker Foto's, hachhhhh *schmelzwegsmilie*


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Abstand zwisch Vor- und Nachhut war teilweise doch gewaltig  und im Waldgeist sind wir schon am gehen gewesen als die wirfahrnnochnentrailmehr Biker ankamen, da ergab sich dann auch nix


Ersteres war bei einer Gruppe nicht anders zu erwarten. Die Alternative wäre halt die dauerhafte Trennung in zwei Gruppen gewesen, was aber auch gehießen hätte, daß die Gruppen sich eben nur bei der Mittags- und Abschlußpause gesehen hätten. Wäre auch nicht so lustig gewesen. so habt ohr halt hinten etwas gemütlicher gemacht und wir haben vorn etwas länger gewartet. Richtig Stress hatte dabei meines Wissens niemand.
Richtig "lustig" wurde es dann aber nach der Trennung am Judenkopf, wo dann die Ausscheidungsrennen bergauf begannen und wir oben alle ziemlich fertig waren.  Ich wage gar nicht zu bedenken, wie platt wir gewesen wären, wenn wir die komplette Tour wie geplant durchgezogen hätten.   Irgendwie hat mir da das Magic Maps noch was vorgemacht.

@caro: Ich hätte, wie du weißt, eine Gabel zu verkaufen, die auch im Taunus richtig federt. Ist mittlerweile auch wieder eingetroffen bei mir. Ich mache gleich noch ein paar Bilder davon. Wenn du noch Interesse hast, melde dich, ansonsten geht sie morgen ins eBay.


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

@kater: ich glaub der lugga hat auch nicht das tempo im allgemeinen kritisiert sondern eher unsere "mannschaftskollegen" die uns dahinten nicht einmal "besucht" haben.


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

ich glaub ich mach mir mal trailhunter an und leg mich auf die couch....bis später.


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

@Maggo,MTK-Spec.

gut


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Ich möchte zwar auf jeden Fall wieder hin,  aber am liebsten mit `ner Enduro!



... und welche Enduro-Maschine, nachdem du die Enduros von Carsten und Rüdiger kennengelernt hast?


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @kater: ich glaub der lugga hat auch nicht das tempo im allgemeinen kritisiert sondern eher unsere "mannschaftskollegen" die uns dahinten nicht einmal "besucht" haben.



 gar nich wahr! ich war immer wieder mal (korz) hinne.  ...und bei unseren vielen vom Regen aufgedrängten Pausen, haben wir uns ja schon ab und an mal gesehen.  Ok, ok, ich fühlte mich irgendwie auch ziemlich platt...und bin deswegen oft recht mundfaul...


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ... und welche Endura-Maschine, nachdem du die Enduros von Carsten und Rüdiger kennengelernt hast?



naja, "kennengelernt" ist etwas zu viel gesagt. Vielleicht darf ich ja nach dem gemeinsamen Abfahren des Kaisertempeltrails Carstens Enduro nochmal raufschieben und runterfahren. Naja, eigentlich bräuchte ich eine mir passende Rahmenhöhe... Habe mich also noch nicht wirklich entschieden. Auch wenn Rüdi nicht nur gut runter fahren konnte, sondern die Kiste auch sehr gut hochkurbelte.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich mache gleich noch ein paar Bilder davon.


So: 

 Drei weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> naja, "kennengelernt" ist etwas zu viel gesagt. Vielleicht darf ich ja nach dem gemeinsamen Abfahren des Kaisertempeltrails Carstens Enduro nochmal raufschieben und runterfahren. Naja, eigentlich bräuchte ich eine mir passende Rahmenhöhe... Habe mich also noch nicht wirklich entschieden. Auch wenn Rüdi nicht nur gut runter fahren konnte, sondern die Kiste auch sehr gut hochkurbelte.



das klingt so nach
--> ja es kommt was neues, aber ich weiß noch nicht was

ps: schau mal in deine PNs


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> War es auch. Auf dieser Tour war ich auch mal mit von der Partie und habe mich dreimal hingelegt.   Da konnte ich schön meine Grenzen ausloten, da es bergab tendenziell immer schwieriger wurde. Am Schluß habe ich nur noch geschoben, da meine Unterarme streikten und die Konzentration sehr nachließ. Hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht.





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die Unterarme streikten? Vom am Lenker festkrallen?...



@Caroka
@Crazy-Racer

Caro in Schiebeaction


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

da braucht man doch nicht schieben  bei dem bisschen Gefälle da  einfach bissi bremsen und hintern Sattel gehen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

So nach zwei Tagen Regen bin ich zu faul zum Biken und geh jetzt Laufen.

@Lucafabian

Für eure Dolomitentour im Spätsommer hier schon mal ein Bericht aus der Bike.

http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/reise//dolomiten_0906.pdf


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Ist das ne M-Frame?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ist das ne M-Frame?



welches meinst du? Caros? Dürfte S sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2007)

mal was ganz anneres :

wie würdet ihr mit jemanden umgehen, den ihr gerade beim spannen mit dem fernglas in euer schlafzimmer erwischt habt ?

folgende situation : frau kommt vom dienst heim und pennt seitdem.
ich sitz wechselweise vorm mac im 1. stock bzw. vorm tv im eg.
vorm tv sitzend seh ich plötzlich bei einem blick aus dem fenster, dass der sohn der nachbar-mieterin (ca. 15 jahre, keine ahnung ...) mit dem fernglas am fenster zu uns rüberschaut. ich winke mal freundlich, aber keine reaktion. ich mache ein peace-zeichen, immer noch nix.
da dämmerts mir, dass er vermutlich gar nicht nach mir schaut, der klaane dreggsagg   
er bemerkt mich und verschwindet ganz schnell. ich hoch ins schlafzimmer und rollo runtergelassen. jetzt ist erst mal essig mit spannen  

hab ja einerseits verständnis dafür (man war ja selber mal jung und gugge tut man immer noch gern), aber andererseit halt eben doch nicht . mit fernglas auf luftlinie 20 m geht mir dann doch entschieden zu weit


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @kater: ich glaub der lugga hat auch nicht das tempo im allgemeinen kritisiert sondern eher unsere "mannschaftskollegen" die uns dahinten nicht einmal "besucht" haben.



Stimmt nicht   Ich war doch manchmal bei Euch


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da braucht man doch nicht schieben  bei dem bisschen Gefälle da  einfach bissi bremsen und hintern Sattel gehen.



GROßMAUL...................


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mal was ganz anneres :
> 
> wie würdet ihr mit jemanden umgehen, den ihr gerade beim spannen mit dem fernglas in euer schlafzimmer erwischt habt ?
> 
> ...



Mit 15 baut man viel scheiß. 
Wenn de Ihn mal auf der Strasse siehst kannst de ihn ja mal ganz freundlich, aber wirklich freundlich fragen ob ihm Deine Frau gut gefällt. Er wird fragen wieso  na weil Du doch mit dem Fernglas so gierst  Der wird rot werden sich verdünnisieren und nicht mehr schauen  Wenn er nicht abhaut, lad ihn auf ne Cola zu Dir ein, da kann er Deine Frau ja kennenlernen


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ist das ne M-Frame?



nö, ne alpina. genaues modell weiß ich grad nicht mehr. gibts bei ebay immer mal wieder für unter 40 inkl. 3 wexelgläsern.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

Ab Mittwoch solls mit dem Wetter aufwärts gehen


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ab Mittwoch solls mit dem Wetter aufwärts gehen



1730 hm???


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 1730 hm???


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 1730 hm???



 Whow, 1730 Höhenmeter! Alle Achtung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, 1730 Höhenmeter! Alle Achtung!


iss doch für uns kein problem. wir haben am sonntag genug regeneriert.....


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss doch für uns kein problem. wir haben am sonntag genug regeneriert.....


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

@gerd: warum weinst du jetzt??


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: warum weinst du jetzt??



Ich würde auch gerne sagen können, ich hätte am Sonntag regeneriert.


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Ich hoffe nur das es ab Freitag gut ist 
Uwe, Maggo ihr habt doch Zeit oder?


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

@fux
Ich würd da ma drauf achten ob er das noch mal macht.
Wenn ja ab zu den Eltern und mit denen dürber reden - die werden sich schon drum kümmern


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



meint ihr da kann man schon wieder? wenn ich raus schaue, ist das doch mehr nass draußen...kann man auch 1815 ft machen?


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

HKN willste auch mit zum entjungfern?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> HKN willste auch mit zum entjungfern?



mal gucken...bei dem wetter wird das aber eine sanfte sache  weil richtig geile trails machste bei dem wetter ja eher kaputt - also lieber warten bis es wieder trockener ist. aber sonst fahr ich natürlich auch gern mit...bin gespannt ob das ding hält was du dir von versprichst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> meint ihr da kann man schon wieder? wenn ich raus schaue, ist das doch mehr nass draußen...kann man auch 1815 ft machen?



Fuxi oder hm?


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mal gucken...bei dem wetter wird das aber eine sanfte sache  weil richtig geile trails machste bei dem wetter ja eher kaputt - also lieber warten bis es wieder trockener ist. aber sonst fahr ich natürlich auch gern mit...bin gespannt ob das ding hält was du dir von versprichst...



Wenn Lugga recht hat und es ab Mittwoch besser wird können wir ja am Samstach fahren 
Und wenn das Bike nicht hällt was es verspricht wirds vertickt und das Santa kommt ins Haus 

Ich poste gleich mal die Teileliste


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Wenn Lugga recht hat und es ab Mittwoch besser wird können wir ja am Samstach fahren
> Und wenn das Bike nicht hällt was es verspricht wirds vertickt und das Santa kommt ins Haus
> 
> Ich poste gleich mal die Teileliste



Samstag ist, wie fast immer, schlecht bei mir


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne sagen können, ich hätte am Sonntag regeneriert.



selbst dran schuldich hab auch nicht wirklich regeneriert.


@killerkeks: wie gesagt, freitag ist bei mir mit sicherheit freitag und leider nicht frei-tag samstag iss aber samstag und deswegen auch samstag....oder so...


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fuxi oder hm?



1815ft=553.212 Höhenmeter


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> meint ihr da kann man schon wieder? wenn ich raus schaue, ist das doch mehr nass draußen...kann man auch 1815 ft machen?



1815 feet sind aber wesentlich weniger als 1730 höhenmeter. das heißt ud steigst früher aus???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

"Am Sonntag scheint die Sonne
Am Montag kommt Herr Mohn
Am Dienstag ist Dienst
Am Mittwoch ist die Mitte der Woche
Am Donnerstag donnerts
Am Freitag ist frei und am Samstag kommt das Sams"
Was hattest du nur für eine Kindheit? 

Wie schauts mit Sonntach aus?


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 1815ft=553.212 Höhenmeter



@gerd: zwei plauscher ein gedanke. die frage ist nur was für ne einheit "fuxi" iss......bestimmt ein indisches maß oder so.


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> "Am Sonntag scheint die Sonne
> Am Montag kommt Herr Mohn
> Am Dienstag ist Dienst
> Am Mittwoch ist die Mitte der Woche
> ...



sonntag iss der tag nach samstag. da bin ich leider nicht verfügbar. was spricht eigentlich gegen samstag. ausser das der uwe keine zeit hat??


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Nüscht? 
Aber ich werde vorsichtshalber noch mal morgen bei TA anrufen und den Termin bestätigen lassen


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Nüscht?
> Aber ich werde vorsichtshalber noch mal morgen bei TA anrufen und den Termin bestätigen lassen



falls ja dann gut.....also samstag. achso: ich bin frühaufsteher....


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

kann mich mal einer aufklären, gehts um was neues? Und wenn ja: zum Fahren, oder Befahren?


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

mach ich dir gleich korrekte pn.


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Trifft sich gut Maggo ich hab schlafprobleme 

Gerd es geht um meine neue.
Die muss noch eingeritten werden


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks kriegt ne Fully


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Trifft sich gut Maggo ich hab schlafprobleme
> 
> Gerd es geht um meine neue.
> Die muss noch eingeritten werden



fein, Du bist doch auch nicht wirklich klein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

@Killerkeks,
evtl. ist das Kennelernen und Zureiten in einfachem Gelände erstmal besser


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

Ich denke auch. Langsam rantasten, vor allem jetz wo alles so feucht ist.


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Ach wenn schon auf die Fre*** legen dann richtig 

Neee keine Angst ich lasses ruhig angehen

@Gerd:
Was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ach wenn schon auf die Fre*** legen dann richtig
> 
> Neee keine Angst ich lasses ruhig angehen
> 
> ...



si, ich mach bei nässe auch gerne etwas langsamer. trotzdem sollten wir das mal im auge behalten *AUA* dann klappts auch mal mitm kennenlernen.

@alle: eigentlich mal was vom marsmann gehört?


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Außerdem erhoffe ich mir vom Wechsel von Z-Max auf Albert einen ernormen Gripgewinn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> si, ich mach bei nässe auch gerne etwas langsamer. trotzdem sollten wir das mal im auge behalten *AUA* dann klappts auch mal mitm kennenlernen.
> *bei der Rahmenfarbe ist er ja auch nicht so leicht aus den Augen zu verlieren*
> @alle: eigentlich mal was vom marsmann gehört?



nein, ich nicht


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> ...
> @Gerd:
> Was willst du mir damit sagen?



Na, dass mir Deine Neue doch sicherlich passen wird.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na, dass mir Deine Neue doch sicherlich passen wird.



Du schreckst aber auch vor gar nix zurück


----------



## caroka (28. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> .........
> @caro: Ich hätte, wie du weißt, eine Gabel zu verkaufen, die auch im Taunus richtig federt. Ist mittlerweile auch wieder eingetroffen bei mir. Ich mache gleich noch ein paar Bilder davon. Wenn du noch Interesse hast, melde dich, ansonsten geht sie morgen ins eBay.


Ich denke da die ganze Zeit drüber nach. Wahrscheinlich lasse ich mein Rad so wie es ist und bin einfach zufrieden damit oder ich investiere gleich in ein neues Rad.
Wie schon vorm Urlaub kommuniziert, mach Dein Ding. Aber vielen Dank für das  superfaire Angebot.



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da braucht man doch nicht schieben  bei dem bisschen Gefälle da  einfach bissi bremsen und hintern Sattel gehen.


Es gibt bestimmt welche die wären da mit nem Klapp- oder Einrad runter. Aber auf dem Bild das bin doch ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt welche die wären da mit nem Klapp- oder Einrad runter. Aber auf dem Bild das bin doch ich.




klar gibts immer die besser schneller einfacher fraktion. das steht hier gottseidank nicht zur debatte. caro, ich finds immer wieder klasse dich aufm bike zu sehn, es gibt ne ganzen haufen leute die dir im leben nicht das wasser reichen könnten. ihr damen habt ja auch so einiges mehr an risiko, dass ihr mit euch rumschleppt. meine süße hat jetzt ne schöne narbe aufm knie. ich hab se aber trotzdem lieb.....


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na, dass mir Deine Neue doch sicherlich passen wird.



Du darfst auch mal aber ich will das "erste mal"


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Du darfst auch mal aber ich will das "erste mal"



gibs dem nicht, der machts kapott......


----------



## arkonis (28. Mai 2007)

nAbend Leuts, hat ordentlich geregnet was? werd mal mein Bike putzen und die Kurbel neu einfetten  Das knacken wird langsam nervig. Hier hat mal einer eine Anleitung zu Thema knacken allgemein aufgestellt, lohnt sich.


----------



## arkonis (28. Mai 2007)

mitten in eine tiefgründige diskussion geplatzt, sowas


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> GROßMAUL...................



Ihr hättet aber zumindest bei Caro die neuen Klamotten erkennen müssen. Das ist wichtig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ihr hättet aber zumindest bei Caro die neuen Klamotten erkennen müssen. Das ist wichtig!!!



ich habs erkannt. hab ichs noch nicht gepostet??? caro, tres chique.


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fuxi oder hm?



Ich will bei den Jungs von GC mal wieder mitfahren. Die treffen sich Mi1800hm


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gibs dem nicht, der machts kapott......



Aaaber neeiiinnn, nur beim ersten mal...


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habs erkannt. hab ichs noch nicht gepostet??? caro, tres chique.



Kurve kratz kratz


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

mir ist nur ihr neues Trikot aufgefallen.

@ Maggo: ich dachte man liest die Ironie raus, ich habe großen Respekt davor was und wie die Caro fährt  an ihr könnten sich nen Haufen Frauen was abschauen.


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Ich denke mal der Gerd hat ne gute Haftplicht 
Da hohl ich dann noch n bissel mehr raus und kauf mir mein Santa  aber pssst


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aaaber neeiiinnn, nur beim ersten mal...





> Das erste Mal tat`s noch weh, beim zweiten Mal nicht mehr so sehr.
> 
> Und heut weiß ich daran - stirbt man nicht mehr.


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kurve kratz kratz



ich glaub der versuch die kurve zu kratzen hat genausoviel gebracht wie mit highspeed und nem mibro unter sich den victoriatrail runterzujagen. das geht irgendwie schief...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mir ist nur ihr neues Trikot aufgefallen.
> 
> @ Maggo: ich dachte man liest die Ironie raus, ich habe großen Respekt davor was und wie die Caro fährt  an ihr könnten sich nen Haufen Frauen was abschauen.



Wieso die Einschränkung auf Frauen


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: ich dachte man liest die Ironie raus.............



nö, zumindest nicht in niedergeschriebener form. besonders aus deiner ecke kann sowas nicht nach ironie klingen. ich hoffe du verstehst das jetzt nicht falsch, aber wenn jemand in einer tour sprüche in der art wie :"ein trail iss erst ein trail wenn man mit nem 42er blatt aufsetzten würde....etc."  bringt, kann man ironie oft nicht von ernstgemeinten postings unterscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...wie mit highspeed und nem mibro unter sich den victoriatrail runterzujagen. das geht irgendwie schief...


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



wer den schaden hat........


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso die Einschränkung auf Frauen



Hab schon einen ganzen haufen Männer gesehen die sich von Caro so einiges abschauen könnten


----------



## Tech3 (28. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab schon einen ganzen haufen Männer gesehen die sich von Caro so einiges abschauen könnten



<-


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

Leut...ihr macht mich feddisch  
legt doch nicht alles auf die Goldwaage was ich von mir geb


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Leut...ihr macht mich feddisch
> legt doch nicht alles auf die Goldwaage was ich von mir geb



so wars ja net gemeint, aber wenn schon denn schon ...


----------



## caroka (28. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kurve kratz kratz



Dem Maggo sehe ich ne Menge nach.  Außerdem bin ich immer noch die Alte.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, zumindest nicht in niedergeschriebener form. besonders aus deiner ecke kann sowas nicht nach ironie klingen. ich hoffe du verstehst das jetzt nicht falsch, aber wenn jemand in einer tour sprüche in der art wie :"ein trail iss erst ein trail wenn man mit nem 42er blatt aufsetzten würde....etc."  bringt, kann man ironie oft nicht von ernstgemeinten postings unterscheiden.



Ich würde nie jemanden ernstgemeint auf evtl. vorhandenes Unvermögen ansprechen. Von den Leuten die ich hier kennengelernt habe gibts es niemanden! der in irgendeiner Art und Weiße tiefstapeln oder der gleichen müsste. Ich denke wir sind uns einig das wir alle gut hoch und auch alle gut runter fahren, die einen ein weniger mehr davon oder hiervon, aber niemand ist hier unterqualifiziert nen Trail zu fahren 
Meine manchmal undurchsichtige/unangemessene Ausdruckweiße erkläre/entschuldige ich einfach mal mit meinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn, ich hoffe du kannst da nochmal ein Auge zudrücken 

und jetzt erst mal ab ins Bett ...grml... der blöde Wecker morgen ...grml...


----------



## caroka (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich würde nie jemanden ernstgemeint auf evtl. vorhandenes Unvermögen ansprechen. Von den Leuten die ich hier kennengelernt habe gibts es niemanden! der in irgendeiner Art und Weiße tiefstapeln oder der gleichen müsste. Ich denke wir sind uns einig das wir alle gut hoch und auch alle gut runter fahren, die einen ein weniger mehr davon oder hiervon, aber niemand ist hier unterqualifiziert nen Trail zu fahren
> Meine manchmal undurchsichtige/unangemessene Ausdruckweiße erkläre/entschuldige ich einfach mal mit meinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn, ich hoffe du kannst da nochmal ein Auge zudrücken
> 
> und jetzt erst mal ab ins Bett ...grml... der blöde Wecker morgen ...grml...



Upps, also ich hatte mit dem ursprünglichen Post kein Problem.  

GN8 Kresi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dem Maggo sehe ich ne Menge nach.  Außerdem bin ich immer noch die Alte.



die junge.......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich würde nie jemanden ernstgemeint auf evtl. vorhandenes Unvermögen ansprechen. Von den Leuten die ich hier kennengelernt habe gibts es niemanden! der in irgendeiner Art und Weiße tiefstapeln oder der gleichen müsste. Ich denke wir sind uns einig das wir alle gut hoch und auch alle gut runter fahren, die einen ein weniger mehr davon oder hiervon, aber niemand ist hier unterqualifiziert nen Trail zu fahren
> Meine manchmal undurchsichtige/unangemessene Ausdruckweiße erkläre/entschuldige ich einfach mal mit meinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn, ich hoffe du kannst da nochmal ein Auge zudrücken
> 
> und jetzt erst mal ab ins Bett ...grml... der blöde Wecker morgen ...grml...



Genau, geh mal schön schlafen, und morgen biste - vielleicht - ein Stückchen weiter.............???


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich würde nie jemanden ernstgemeint auf evtl. vorhandenes Unvermögen ansprechen. Von den Leuten die ich hier kennengelernt habe gibts es niemanden! der in irgendeiner Art und Weiße tiefstapeln oder der gleichen müsste. Ich denke wir sind uns einig das wir alle gut hoch und auch alle gut runter fahren, die einen ein weniger mehr davon oder hiervon, aber niemand ist hier unterqualifiziert nen Trail zu fahren
> Meine manchmal undurchsichtige/unangemessene Ausdruckweiße erkläre/entschuldige ich einfach mal mit meinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn, ich hoffe du kannst da nochmal ein Auge zudrücken
> 
> und jetzt erst mal ab ins Bett ...grml... der blöde Wecker morgen ...grml...




augezudrück.....wo wir grad dabei sind. wir könne demnächst mal probieren ob du mit einem zugedrückten auge immer noch schneller bist als ich.....


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

@uwe:northshores in winterberg.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Mai 2007)

@Arachne: Wie wars im eigenen Gemach  
Gibste mir mal die Daten von gestern : km, hm, Zeit..........................


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne: Wie wars im eigenen Gemach
> Gibste mir mal die Daten von gestern : km, hm, Zeit..........................



Habe zwar länger geschlafen, mich morgens aber auch erstmal nicht besser gefühlt... 

Für uns waren es gestern 53,9km und 1285Hm in 3h und 46min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> naja, "kennengelernt" ist etwas zu viel gesagt. Vielleicht darf ich ja nach dem gemeinsamen Abfahren des Kaisertempeltrails Carstens Enduro nochmal raufschieben und runterfahren. Naja, eigentlich bräuchte ich eine mir passende Rahmenhöhe... Habe mich also noch nicht wirklich entschieden. Auch wenn Rüdi nicht nur gut runter fahren konnte, sondern die Kiste auch sehr gut hochkurbelte.



@Arachne

Was hälst du von dieser Studie? Soll in 2008 herauskommen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für uns waren es gestern 53,9km und 1285Hm in 3h und 46min.



Alle Achtung, das sind fast Gardaseeverhältnisse!!!


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @Arachne
> 
> Was hälst du von dieser Studie? Soll in 2008 herauskommen.



woher kommt diese info???


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Alle Achtung, das sind fast Gardaseeverhältnisse!!!



Ja, aber im Matsch irgendwie doch ganz anders... Im Taunus anstrengender als trocken. Am Gardasee war mir angefeuchteter und dadurch weniger schwimmender Schotter allerdings lieber!


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2007)

moin! Maggo
Steht doch dran PinkB den Amis halt  ICH FINDES HÄSSLICH MIR GEFÄLT AUCH DAS DEMO NICHT aber soll wohl eine ganz gute Geo sein.  Ich habe mir mal dein Video angesehen was Du von  Youtube gelinkt hast wollt IHR JETZT DIE HARTE NUMMER MACHEN


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> woher kommt diese info???



... von hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=279007


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fuxi oder hm?



na wenn hm = hohemark dann ft = fuchstanz  

wer kann der kann


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

ich frag nur, weils hier nen ähnlichen thread gibt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=279007 demnach hat das nicht viel mit der realität zu tun. und nein, wir wollen keine harten sachen machen, der uwe will am we nach winterberg und ich hab das video gefunden. das konnte ich ihm dann nicht vorenthalten.
@alle: montag muss der lugga ein nues rad kaufen gehn....


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> moin! Maggo
> Steht doch dran PinkB den Amis halt  ICH FINDES HÄSSLICH MIR GEFÄLT AUCH DAS DEMO NICHT aber soll wohl eine ganz gute Geo sein.  Ich habe mir mal dein Video angesehen was Du von  Youtube gelinkt hast wollt IHR JETZT DIE HARTE NUMMER MACHEN



Ne auf keinen Fall, North Shores, ohne abschließendes springen, in nicht allzugroßer Höhe, wären aber spaßig. 

Den Weg von neulich, ohne nen Sprung auszulassen, wär auch schon erfreulich


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na wenn hm = hohemark dann ft = fuchstanz



 ... und ak = Altkönig & Hubbel = plumps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2007)

wir gehen mal auf die BMX Bahn und wenn Du vor dem Table keine Angst mehr hast springst Du auch alles am Feldi. Also ich habe ihn nach 3-4 Tagen versucht und mir beim ersten mal die Nüsse angehauen  Aber dann reizt er erst recht  Und wenn wir auf der BMX bahn fertig sind geht es ab zum Bombenkrater  na sind das Aussichten


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne auf keinen Fall, North Shores, ohne abschließendes springen, in nicht allzugroßer Höhe, wären aber spaßig.
> 
> Den Weg von neulich, ohne nen Sprung auszulassen, wär auch schon erfreulich




richtig, das wäre schon mal ein ziel...wobei das eine dingens (da wo wir beide zurück sind) eher noch etwas dauert


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Mai 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ... und ak = Altkönig & Hubbel = plumps




fast sdf, da den hubbel einige auch ohne fallen bewältigen (ok gerd nicht   )

ist hubbel != plumps


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> richtig, das wäre schon mal ein ziel...wobei das eine dingens (da wo wir beide zurück sind) eher noch etwas dauert




Der war doch schon ganz gut und mit deinen neuen MONSTERPLATTFORMEN kann doch nix mehr schief gehen


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wir gehen mal auf die BMX Bahn und wenn Du vor dem Table keine Angst mehr hast springst Du auch alles am Feldi. Also ich habe ihn nach 3-4 Tagen versucht und mir beim ersten mal die Nüsse angehauen  Aber dann reizt er erst recht  Und wenn wir auf der BMX bahn fertig sind geht es ab zum Bombenkrater  na sind das Aussichten



    

Springst Du im Bombenkrater die hohen Sachen?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der war doch schon ganz gut und mit deinen neuen MONSTERPLATTFORMEN kann doch nix mehr schief gehen



ich meinte eher den, den der andere der alles springt auch nicht hüpft. das komische 80 cm dingens...das wo du meinst das man es auch runter fahren könnte


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fast sdf, da den hubbel einige auch ohne fallen bewältigen (ok gerd nicht   )
> 
> ist hubbel != plumps



Künftig kommunizieren wir mit Abkürzungen.

_Wie wärs mit Mi1800hm auf ak über !=plumbs nach fuxi dort Kaffe/Kuchen anschließend x-Trail hoch zum feldi.
_


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Springst Du im Bombenkrater die hohen Sachen?



du?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Mai 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Künftig kommunizieren wir mit Abkürzungen.
> 
> _Wie wärs mit Mi1800hm auf ak über !=plumbs nach fuxi dort Kaffe/Kuchen anschließend x-Trail hoch zum feldi.
> _



coole idee, das liest sich ganz gut, nur wenn man es noch mehr abkürzt dann wartet jeder woanders 

Mi 1800 ak -> != plumbs -> ft kaff/ku -> Xtrail up feldi

oder sowas in der art


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2007)

bis dato nicht mir waren die Landungen zu hart wenn Du dort zu kurz gesprungen bist war nicht die frage ob Du Dir etwas brichst sondern WIE VIEL
Habe aber am Samstag einen von den Offenbachern am Feldi getroffen und er meinte sie hätten es entschärft.
Also werde ich wohl mal hingehen und mir das mal ansehen.
Die Rampen sind auch besser als am Feldi sie steigen VIIIIIIEEELLLL länger an bedeutet das es dich nicht so steil in den Himmel schießt  aber Hoch ist es immer noch. Obwohl ich ja immer mehr meine liebe zum Dirt entdecke ich hoffe das mein blöder Rahmen jetzt endlich mal kommt.


----------



## fUEL (28. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Leut...ihr macht mich feddisch
> legt doch nicht alles auf die Goldwaage was ich von mir geb


 

Naja die gerechte Strafe hierfür ist *0 canyon, dafür 100% Wartezeit *
caro fährt schon gut.


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich meinte eher den, den der andere der alles springt auch nicht hüpft. das komische 80 cm dingens...das wo du meinst das man es auch runter fahren könnte



Du glaubst es kaum aber es ist genau so schwer wie ein Bordstein   ok ein hoher Bordstein aber nur ein Bordstein


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> coole idee, das liest sich ganz gut, nur wenn man es noch mehr abkürzt dann wartet jeder woanders
> 
> Mi 1800 ak -> != plumbs -> ft kaff/ku -> Xtrail up feldi



Geil und das posten wir in das Last Minute-Biken, damit sind wir TP nur noch unter uns. Vllt. nur noch die Spessartwölfe in der Lage unsere Mörsersprache zu entziffern.


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Mai 2007)

@ fUEL Wie war Toskana?


----------



## Maggo (28. Mai 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ......Mörsersprache .....



genau ich geh pennen. alla hopp bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (28. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du glaubst es kaum aber es ist genau so schwer wie ein Bordstein   ok ein hoher Bordstein aber nur ein Bordstein



da hast du bestimmt recht...nur es ist halt wie bei fast allem anderen, der kopf bremst da einen halt oft aus...ich könnte wetten wenn man es dann gemacht hat, sagt man wirklich "das war einfach" oder "aua aua"


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau ich geh pennen. alla hopp bis nachher.



GN8 maggo


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da hast du bestimmt recht...nur es ist halt wie bei fast allem anderen, der kopf bremst da einen halt oft aus...ich könnte wetten wenn man es dann gemacht hat, sagt man wirklich "das war einfach" oder "aua aua"


Mein Eishockey Mentor ist früher auch Motocross gefahren und meinte wenn Du dir nicht sicher bist stell dich ohne Bike an die kannte und hüpf sie einfach mal so das baut Angst ab.


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2007)

Aber was viel wichtiger ist besorg Dir mal einen Brustpanzer DER GIBT SICHERHEIT


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mein Eishockey Mentor ist früher auch Motocross gefahren und meinte wenn Du dir nicht sicher bist stell dich ohne Bike an die kannte und hüpf sie einfach mal so das baut Angst ab.




ich kann es bei dem nächsten "besuch" mal probieren...


so ich mache mich auch mal ins bett. 

allen eine GN8


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @ fUEL Wie war Toskana?


 
Du bist der Einzige, der das wissen will. Sehr schön.

Die Reifen sollten irgendwie noch zu Dir kommen. pn mal 
Gruß Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Mai 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Geil und das posten wir in das Last Minute-Biken, damit sind wir TP nur noch unter uns. Vllt. nur noch die Spessartwölfe in der Lage unsere Mörsersprache zu entziffern.



Servus,

wenn ihr so weiter macht dann verstehen wir euch auch nicht mehr.... 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wenn ihr so weiter macht dann verstehen wir euch auch nicht mehr....
> 
> Gruß Rocky



Iss nicht so schlimm. Manchmal verstehen wir uns selbst nicht. 

Guten Morgen,

das Wetter ist grandios. Die Pflanzen freuen sich, der langsamen Dusche wegen. Die Allergiker auch.............endlich saubere Luft. Unser Liederbach wird wieder mehr Wasser ins Tal führen.....die Forellen sind erfreut über den erhöhten Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser. Ich muß mir heute keine Ausrede einfallen lassen, obwohl ich mit dem Auto fahren werde.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich frag nur, weils hier nen ähnlichen thread gibt.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=279007 demnach hat das nicht viel mit der realität zu tun. und nein, wir wollen keine harten sachen machen, der uwe will am we nach winterberg und ich hab das video gefunden. das konnte ich ihm dann nicht vorenthalten.
> @alle: montag muss der lugga ein nues rad kaufen gehn....






Morgen zusammen  wird eh nix mit Winterberg wenns Wetter so bleibt


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

wenn ihr schon immer mal nach winterberg wolltet, warum dann nicht am 08.06.? zumindest als ü30er, denn am 08.06. findet das erste frOldrider treffen in winterberg statt. gefahren wird, weil es spass macht und in der gruppe fährt es sich manchmal leichter.

mehr infos unter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265697


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Da das diese Woche mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit nix wird, stehen die Chancen ganz gut am 8.6.zu fahren.  Ne Ü30 Veranstaltung wär mir sogar ganz angenehm


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da das diese Woche mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit nix wird, stehen die Chancen ganz gut am 8.6.zu fahren.  Ne Ü30 Veranstaltung wär mir sogar ganz angenehm



das geht mal gar nicht, ihr seid doch schon an dem wochenende für 24 h rennen gemeldet.

*oder etwa immer noch nicht ... * 

da müßt ihr eure knochen schonen


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wenn ihr schon immer mal nach winterberg wolltet, warum dann nicht am 08.06.? zumindest als ü30er, denn am 08.06. findet das erste frOldrider treffen in winterberg statt. gefahren wird, weil es spass macht und in der gruppe fährt es sich manchmal leichter.
> 
> mehr infos unter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265697



Hört sich gut an  aber an dem WE geht es bei mir leider nicht. 
Macht es Sinn die ein oder andere Strecke dort mit einem geliehenen Bike mal zu probieren?

Edit:
@Fux
Ich glaube wir sind noch nicht gemeldet und ich glaube, dass das auch nichts wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit, was für ein ein Schei$$wetter.


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, was für ein ein Schei$$wetter.



zum a****** doch voll ok ...


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an  aber an dem WE geht es bei mir leider nicht.
> Macht es Sinn die ein oder andere Strecke dort mit einem geliehenen Bike mal zu probieren?
> 
> Edit:Ich glaube wir sind noch nicht gemeldet und ich glaube, dass das auch nichts wird.



hallo caroka,

den knochen zuliebe und einfach mal, um so sehen wie es ist, macht es durchaus sinn, sich mal ein big bike" auszuleihen. für den dh alle mal... jeder sprung kann übrigens umfahren werden. ansonsten gibt es noch einen übungsparcour und die six- und free-cross-strecke, die von jedermann befahren werden kann. alles andere ist eine sache der einstellung würde ich sagen.


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Edit:Ich glaube wir sind noch nicht gemeldet und ich glaube, dass das auch nichts wird.



schade   , müssen wir halt doch mit den eisbären und wölfen plauschen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> HÃ¶rt sich gut an  aber an dem WE geht es bei mir leider nicht.
> Macht es Sinn die ein oder andere Strecke dort mit einem geliehenen Bike mal zu probieren?
> 
> Edit:Ich glaube wir sind noch nicht gemeldet und ich glaube, dass das auch nichts wird.



Endlich sprichts einer mal aus...
Ich verfechte die gleiche Glaubensrichtung wie Caro , fahrn will ich eh nicht, wÃ¼rd aber auf jeden Fall moralischen UnterstÃ¼tzung leisten und Fotograf spielen 




wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, was fÃ¼r ein ein Schei$$wetter.



ja, auch durch Arbeiten wirds nicht besser. Sieht verdammt trÃ¼b aus da draussen 




oldrizzo schrieb:


> hallo caroka,
> 
> den knochen zuliebe und einfach mal, um so sehen wie es ist, macht es durchaus sinn, sich mal ein âbig bike" auszuleihen. fÃ¼r den dh alle mal... jeder sprung kann Ã¼brigens umfahren werden. ansonsten gibt es noch einen Ã¼bungsparcour und die six- und free-cross-strecke, die von jedermann befahren werden kann. alles andere ist eine sache der einstellung wÃ¼rde ich sagen.



ErzÃ¤hl mal was von der North Shore Strecke. KÃ¶nnen da auch die SprÃ¼nge umfahren werden?

Komm ich mit nem normalen 100mm-CC Bike beim ersten Besuch aus oder ist ein DH Bike zwingend notwendig? Ich denk beim ersten Mal wird sich alles auf ein wenig schnuppern beschrÃ¤nken und da sollte das eigene Bike doch fÃ¼r ausreichen?!


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Hab mal den Treffpunkt fürs Ü30 Treffen in Winterberg aus dem anderen Fred rauskopiert:



oldrizzo schrieb:


> und noch einmal für die neu dazu gekommenen:
> 
> wir treffen uns am 08.06.2007, 10.00 uhr, liftkartenausgabe / bikepark winterberg!
> 
> ...



Es könnte sein das ich Freitag in ner Woche im Sauerland bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

Das mit Winterberg am kommenden Sonntag wird bei mir nichts. 

@Lugga - du wirst deinen Spaß haben. Das langsame Ausprobieren wird vielleicht 2 Abfahrten dauern. Dann wirst du automatisch schneller und die Drops werden höher. 

In Sachen Bike würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Fahr die erste Runde erst mal mit dem eigenen, dann siehst du wie's passt. Ausleihen kannst du dann immer noch.


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Lugga - du wirst deinen Spaß haben. Das langsame Ausprobieren wird vielleicht 2 Abfahrten dauern. Dann wirst du automatisch schneller und die Drops werden höher.
> 
> In Sachen Bike würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Fahr die erste Runde erst mal mit dem eigenen, dann siehst du wie's passt. Ausleihen kannst du dann immer noch.



So wie der fährt, wird sein Bike keine 2te Runde mitmachen.. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das mit Winterberg am kommenden Sonntag wird bei mir nichts.
> 
> @Lugga - du wirst deinen Spaß haben. Das langsame Ausprobieren wird vielleicht 2 Abfahrten dauern. Dann wirst du automatisch schneller und die Drops werden höher.
> 
> In Sachen Bike würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Fahr die erste Runde erst mal mit dem eigenen, dann siehst du wie's passt. Ausleihen kannst du dann immer noch.




Das hast Du ja schonmal geschrieben  Ich bau auf Dich  aber als ich mir gestern den Videolink vom Maggo angschaut hab, bin ich doch ins Zweifeln geraten 

@Bruder: Werd heut Abend von zuhause Dein PN beantworten, sieht aber nicht so gut aus


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So wie der fährt, wird sein Bike keine 2te Runde mitmachen..
> 
> Gruß Rocky



Kaum haben die Harten auch ein Fully meinen sie das sie mitreden können   

Meine Rote Wilde ist die beste, die wiederstandsfähigste und überhaupt
 war noch fast nie was an ihr kaputt   



Die überlebt das schon, hab auch den Eindruck das sie drauf steht wenn sie so richtig hart rangenommen wird  


Guten Morgen Rocky und auch Björn  
habt Ihr auch S****wetter?


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Erzähl mal was von der North Shore Strecke. Können da auch die Sprünge umfahren werden?
> 
> Komm ich mit nem normalen 100mm-CC Bike beim ersten Besuch aus oder ist ein DH Bike zwingend notwendig? Ich denk beim ersten Mal wird sich alles auf ein wenig schnuppern beschränken und da sollte das eigene Bike doch für ausreichen?!



die shores haben fast alle einen alternativen abgang. bei nässe darf man die teile aber nicht fahren. du kannst auch alles mit einem ht fahren und natürlich auch mit einem cc-bike, das kommt schon häufiger vor. den dh würde ich trotzdem nicht mit einem cc-hobel fahren, dafür wäre mir das rad zu schade. momentan gibt es auf der piste bremsbuckel und spurrinnen bis nabenhöhe. den freecross (serpentinen mit anliegern und tables) kannst du auf jeden fall fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> die shores haben fast alle einen alternativen abgang. bei nässe darf man die teile aber nicht fahren. du kannst auch alles mit einem ht fahren und natürlich auch mit einem cc-bike, das kommt schon häufiger vor. den dh würde ich trotzdem nicht mit einem cc-hobel fahren, dafür wäre mir das rad zu schade. momentan gibt es auf der piste bremsbuckel und spurrinnen bis nabenhöhe. den freecross (serpentinen mit anliegern und tables) kannst du auf jeden fall fahren.



D.h. ich hab noch ne 1,5 Wochen zum lernen wie man Tables springt 


und das bei dem S**wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

versuche nicht gleich die tables zu springen, sondern pushen zu üben. zunächst mit moderater geschwindigkeit und dann steigern. es ist sehr unschön und schmerzhaft, wenn es dich auf dem table zerlegt.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> versuche nicht gleich die tables zu springen, sondern pushen zu üben. zunächst mit moderater geschwindigkeit und dann steigern. es ist sehr unschön und schmerzhaft, wenn es dich auf dem table zerlegt.



Was ist pushen? *schäm*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

Frankfurt City meldet Dauerregen, Panorama ist keins zu vermelden.  

Aber was soll's, da ich eh hier im Büro hocken darf, stört das Wetter nicht so sehr.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir sind noch nicht gemeldet und ich glaube, dass das auch nichts wird.


Sehr enttäuschend.   Sowas sollte man mal gemacht haben und hat im Mittelfeld sehr viel mehr mit Spaß anstatt Stress zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aber was soll's, da ich eh hier im Büro hocken darf, stört das Wetter nicht so sehr.



Mich nervts schon, auch wenn ich heute im Büro sitze, weil es mir meine heutige Bike-Planung zersemmelt hat...

Nach einer Schlammschlacht am Sonntag bin ich gestern schon nur 52km zu Hause auf dem Spin-Trainer vor der Glotze getreten..


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kaum haben die Harten auch ein Fully meinen sie das sie mitreden können
> 
> Meine Rote Wilde ist die beste, die wiederstandsfähigste und überhaupt
> war noch fast nie was an ihr kaputt
> ...



@[email protected]
du sagst doch immer deinen Wilde würde nix aushalten!
Quäle sie nicht so.
Meine schwarze hat mich am Sonntag auch abgeworfen und der Bruder hat auch noch einen Film gedreht. 

@[email protected]
Wetterstation Niederrad meldet:

Dauerregen, tief hängende geschlossenen Wolkendecke, 11C und keine Besserung in Sicht! 
Typisch Wäldchestagwetter.


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist pushen? *schäm*



das kann man besser zeigen, aber ich versuchs mal... (so wie mir es seinerzeit adrian vesenbeckh erklärte): um möglichst viel speed mitzunehmen und weniger treten zu müssen, pushst du dich und dein bike über den table. dazu fährst du das hindernis an und pushst (drückst) kurz davor den lenker nach unten. du hälst ihn aber nicht unten, sondern lässt ihn kontrolliert die kompressionsenergie in schwungenergie umwandeln, so dass du dich auf, bzw. über das hindernis pushst. man redet hier auch von drücken und schlucken. erst drückst du dich in das hindernis rein und dann schluckst du den impuls um flüssig, ohne speedverlust drüber zu rollen. selbiges bei fahren von buckelpisten. hier pushst du vor jedem buckel. und schluckst überschüssige energie, am höchsten punkt der bewegung. ziel ist es, das rad trotz highspeed am boden zu halten, um volle kontrolle zu haben. aber du kannst dich auch in einen sprung pushen, indem du beim zurückfedern die enrgie nicht schluckst, sondern das rad unter dir hochkommen lässt. wichtig dabei ist, deinen oberkörper relativ zentral über dem bike und auf einem niveau zu halten und die beine anzuwinkeln.

halbwegs verständlich? das ganze kann man super auf pumptracks oder bmx-bahnen üben.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> du sagst doch immer deinen Wilde würde nix aushalten!
> Quäle sie nicht so.
> Meine schwarze hat mich am Sonntag auch abgeworfen und der Bruder hat auch noch einen Film gedreht.



Psst, nicht so laut sonst hört sies und wird böse.
Habe bis vor kurzem nicht gewust das es eine Frau ist, jetzt ist mir so einiges klar geworden


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das kann man besser zeigen, aber ich versuchs mal... (so wie mir es seinerzeit adrian vesenbeckh erklärte): um möglichst viel speed mitzunehmen und weniger treten zu müssen, pushst du dich und dein bike über den table. dazu fährst du das hindernis an und pushst (drückst) kurz davor den lenker nach unten. du hälst ihn aber nicht unten, sondern lässt ihn kontrolliert die kompressionsenergie in schwungenergie umwandeln, so dass du dich auf, bzw. über das hindernis pushst. man redet hier auch von drücken und schlucken. erst drückst du dich in das hindernis rein und dann schluckst du den impuls um flüssig, ohne speedverlust drüber zu rollen. selbiges bei fahren von buckelpisten. hier pushst du vor jedem buckel. und schluckst überschüssige energie, am höchsten punkt der bewegung. ziel ist es, das rad trotz highspeed am boden zu halten, um volle kontrolle zu haben. aber du kannst dich auch in einen sprung pushen, indem du beim zurückfedern die enrgie nicht schluckst, sondern das rad unter dir hochkommen lässt. wichtig dabei ist, deinen oberkörper relativ zentral über dem bike und auf einem niveau zu halten und die beine anzuwinkeln.
> 
> halbwegs verständlich? das ganze kann man super auf pumptracks oder bmx-banen üben.




Hab ich das richtig verstanden, ich drück den Lenker noch vor dem Hindernis runter  Macht man das immer vor nem Sprung? 

Ich hab bisher nur vor Hindernissen gepusht wenn ich drüberhopsen wollte, benutz ich sie aber als Sprungschanze hab ich erst oben kurz vorm Absprung gepusht. Das wär dann ja nicht ganz richtig


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

Rocky's Wildkatze hat gebockt wie ein Mustang. Die Einlage hätte jedem Fallschirmjäger zur Ehre gereicht.

Selbstverständlich ist das Beweisvideo unter Verschluß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Rocky's Wildkatze hat gebockt wie ein Mustang. Die Einlage hätte jedem Fallschirmjäger zur Ehre gereicht.
> 
> Selbstverständlich ist das Beweisvideo unter Verschluß.



Mit den richtig Wilden machts am meisten Spaß . Meine hat neulich auch mal so richtig gebockt, hat mir die Chance gegeben mal ne richtige Freestyleeinlage an ner Treppe zum Besten zu geben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

Dann fahr mal so auf'n Table.  

Du musst ja nirgends drüber, sondern fährst die Rampe hoch um dann direkt ins Flache überzugehen. Ziehst du jetzt noch am Lenker, ist das erst erste Ansatz zu 'nem Backflip.


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal so auf'n Table.
> 
> Du musst ja nirgends drüber, sondern fährst die Rampe hoch um dann direkt ins Flache überzugehen. Ziehst du jetzt noch am Lenker, ist das erst erste Ansatz zu 'nem Backflip.



Bei mir wars aber ein Frontflip......


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, ich drück den Lenker noch vor dem Hindernis runter  Macht man das immer vor nem Sprung? Ich hab bisher nur vor Hindernissen gepusht wenn ich drüberhopsen wollte, benutz ich sie aber als Sprungschanze hab ich erst oben kurz vorm Absprung gepusht. Das wär dann ja nicht ganz richtig



da nicht jedes hindernis gleich ist, fährt man die auch unterschiedlich an. bei einem drop pushst du gar nicht, sondern ziehst. es sei denn, du leitest der drop mit einem prejump ein. dazu pushst du vor dem drop, so dass du aktiv in den drop reinhüpfst. das ist super, wenn du nach einem drop keinen auslauf hast, weil du direkt in die nächste kurve musst. an einem kicker kannst du pushen, aber auch hier kommts drauf an, was du machen willst. wenn du in winterberg erst auf dem table pushst, wird es weh tun. 

edit sagt: der oldrizzo ist ein super theoretiker, aber ein mieser praktiker, weswegen er weiss, was er sagt, wenn er von aua spricht!


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das kann man besser zeigen, aber ich versuchs mal... (so wie mir es seinerzeit adrian vesenbeckh erklärte): um möglichst viel speed mitzunehmen und weniger treten zu müssen, pushst du dich und dein bike über den table. dazu fährst du das hindernis an und pushst (drückst) kurz davor den lenker nach unten. du hälst ihn aber nicht unten, sondern lässt ihn kontrolliert die kompressionsenergie in schwungenergie umwandeln, so dass du dich auf, bzw. über das hindernis pushst. man redet hier auch von drücken und schlucken. erst drückst du dich in das hindernis rein und dann schluckst du den impuls um flüssig, ohne speedverlust drüber zu rollen. selbiges bei fahren von buckelpisten. hier pushst du vor jedem buckel. und schluckst überschüssige energie, am höchsten punkt der bewegung. ziel ist es, das rad trotz highspeed am boden zu halten, um volle kontrolle zu haben. aber du kannst dich auch in einen sprung pushen, indem du beim zurückfedern die enrgie nicht schluckst, sondern das rad unter dir hochkommen lässt. wichtig dabei ist, deinen oberkörper relativ zentral über dem bike und auf einem niveau zu halten und die beine anzuwinkeln.
> 
> halbwegs verständlich? das ganze kann man super auf pumptracks oder bmx-bahnen üben.


Moin Bernd, der Regen is immer noch warm , und ich hab mich mit meim Rad wieder versöhnt, nachdem ich die Druckstufe mal um 8 Klicks bzw 7 Klicks erhöht habe; die war auf null und die Dämpfung ziemlich stark, deshalb hat sich das so aufgeschaukelt, ich hab ja gedacht ich sei besoffen weil mein bike immer woanders hin fuhr als ich gelenkt habe, in der Kurve immer ausbrach und auf der Treppe sich aufgeschaukelt hatte. 
Mir ist nur schleierhaft wieso die Druckstufe weggedreht war, da ich da selbst nix gedreht hatte. 
Bin ja auf der Treppe jedesmal fast auf die Schnauze gefallen, und die hundertmal schon gefahren ohne Probleme. Die Kirchentreppen im Pwb gingen vollkommen problemlos und waren wie immer sehr spassig.

cu on trail


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin Bernd, der Regen is immer noch warm , und ich hab mich mit meim Rad wieder versöhnt, nachdem ich die Druckstufe mal um 8 Klicks bzw 7 Klicks erhöht habe; die war auf null und die Dämpfung ziemlich stark, deshalb hat sich das so aufgeschaukelt, ich hab ja gedacht ich sei besoffen weil mein bike immer woanders hin fuhr als ich gelenkt habe, in der Kurve immer ausbrach und auf der Treppe sich aufgeschaukelt hatte.
> Mir ist nur schleierhaft wieso die Druckstufe weggedreht war, da ich da selbst nix gedreht hatte.
> Bin ja auf der Treppe jedesmal fast auf die Schnauze gefallen, und die hundertmal schon gefahren ohne Probleme. Die Kirchentreppen im Pwb gingen vollkommen problemlos und waren wie immer sehr spassig.
> 
> cu on trail



tach, das sah in der tat eigenartig und gar nicht lustig aus. zum glück konntest du das radel aber noch abfangen, sonst wäre das sicher ein faceplant geworden. das mit der verstellten druckstufe hatte ich finale ligure auch. da hat ein spassvogel meinen dämpfer verstellt und ich wunderte mich, warum der hinterbau so mies reagiert.

 ich war am we nicht mehr auf dem rad, gestern habe ich für die woche vorgearbeitet, so dass ich evtl. an einem der nächsten tage sehr flexibel auf wetterwechsel reagieren kann, zumal ein termin für morgen gerade abgesagt wurde.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei mir wars aber ein Frontflip......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei mir wars aber ein Frontflip......



Kurzzeitig sah es wie ein Nosedive aus, aber dann kam die Drehung doch noch.


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

jetzt wolln wir aber alle endlich den frontflip auch sehen.
also verschluß des videos meinerseits aufgehoben, her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt wolln wir aber alle endlich den frontflip auch sehen.
> also verschluß des videos meinerseits aufgehoben, her damit



Ok, ich als mitwirkender erlaube dem Filmer den Clip zu veröffentlichen! 
Aber wehe es wird nicht gelacht!!! 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kurzzeitig sah es wie ein Nosedive aus, aber dann kam die Drehung doch noch.



Respekt Rocky, Du kannst Sachen von denen ich nicht mal weis was sie bedeuten


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

Aber was erzähle ich da. Man kann auch ohne spektakuläre Stunts schön auf dem Waldboden kuscheln. 

'Ne nasse Wurzel und kein Grip reichen da völlig aus. Gib halt nur weniger Punkte in der B-Note.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok, ich als mitwirkender erlaube dem Filmer den Clip zu veröffentlichen!
> Aber wehe es wird nicht gelacht!!!
> 
> Gruß Rocky






Bruder Du bist am Zug


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aber was erzähle ich da. Man kann auch ohne spektakuläre Stunts schön auf dem Waldboden kuscheln.
> 
> 'Ne nasse Wurzel und kein Grip reichen da völlig aus. Gib halt nur weniger Punkte in der B-Note.



du meinst wohl einen: slippery-root-without-any-traction-nostyle oder auch einen fast-slipped-root-rocker-nochance-----

(im zuge des slopestyle hypes sollte man die begrifflichkeiten anpassen, finde ich)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

Eins kann ich sagen, die Goldene Palme für den besten männlichen Hauptdarsteller haben sie Rocky gestern in Cannes verliehen. 

Das Kamerakind ging leider leer aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> du meinst wohl einen: slippery-root-without-any-traction-nostyle oder auch einen fast-slipped-root-rocker-nochance-----



Von wegen Nostyle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Es war extrem stylish.


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Von wegen Nostyle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



etwa so ?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Eins kann ich sagen, die Goldene Palme für den besten männlichen Hauptdarsteller haben sie Rocky gestern in Cannes verliehen.
> 
> Das Kamerakind ging leider leer aus.



Wo können wir den Hauptdarsteller in seiner Rolle bewundern ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

Der Kartenvorverkauf für die Sneak Preview beginnt in Kürze.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Gerd was ist? Bist so ruhig. 

Hast de das Plauschen am Gardasee verlernt?


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd was ist? Bist so ruhig.
> 
> Hast de das Plauschen am Gardasee verlernt?



Naja, der Plausch- hat sich während meiner Abwesenheit offenbar zu einem Freeride-Fred gewandelt!  Is halt nich meine Welt.  Verzieh mich auch schon wieder.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, der Plausch- hat sich während meiner Abwesenheit offenbar zu einem Freeride-Fred gewandelt!  Is halt nich meine Welt.  Verzieh mich auch schon wieder.



So ein Unfug, das is der Fred in dem jeder alles sagen kann  wenn auch die letzten paar Seiten etwas FR Lastig sind, es alles wie vor Eurem Urlaub 

Ein Ausführlicher Bericht über den Gardasee steht ja noch aus, das wär dann sicherlich Gesprächsthema. In letzter Zeit hat sich aber eingebürgert das die, die im Urlaub waren nichts mehr selbständig Preis geben sonder man Ihnen alles aus der Nase ziehen muß


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, der Plausch- hat sich während meiner Abwesenheit offenbar zu einem Freeride-Fred gewandelt!  Is halt nich meine Welt.  Verzieh mich auch schon wieder.



Hattest du nicht über die Anschaffung eines Freeriders sinniert? Da tut eine derartige moralische Unterstützung doch sicher gut.

Stell dir vor, du kommst mit 'nem richtigen DH-Bomber daher, und alle reden nur noch von CC-feilen.


----------



## Hopi (29. Mai 2007)

Moin Kinners,
ich sehe schon euch hat das Freeride Fieber gepackt 
Na brecht euch mal nicht die Knochen in Winterberg  und macht euch mal kein hoffnung mit dem Ü30 dort, werden immer noch genug Kinder da sein die euch alles zeigen was ihr noch nicht könnt


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, der Plausch- hat sich während meiner Abwesenheit offenbar zu einem Freeride-Fred gewandelt!  Is halt nich meine Welt.  Verzieh mich auch schon wieder.



sprach der hubbelbezwinger, den dann lange zeit keiner mehr kannte; der dann auszog, um den gardasee biketechnisch zu erkunden und gerade vom freeride mekka europas zurück kam und dauernd von enduros etc. träumt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

du sagst es hopi: was wir NOCH NICHT können....


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, der Plausch- hat sich während meiner Abwesenheit offenbar zu einem Freeride-Fred gewandelt!  Is halt nich meine Welt.  Verzieh mich auch schon wieder.



Der Fred wurde ja auch nicht zum Treppenfahrerfred nur weil wir ne zeitlang von nichts anderem als Treppen gesprochen haben. 
Ich weis ja nicht wies Euch geht, aber ich will halt immer mehr dazulernen und meinen Horizont erweitern. Sprich das Bike in den meisten Situationen richtig zu beherschen. Da gehört nun auch mal springen und dropen dazu. Bei unserem Fahrtechnikstand ist das doch die logische Konsequenz. Wir wollen doch nicht den Berg runterkacheln um dann an ner 50 cm hohen Stufe absteigen zu müssen  

Gerade Du träumst doch von nem Enduro und warst mehr oder weniger Freeriden am Gardasee. Du müßtest mich doch am besten verstehen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sprach der hubbelbezwinger, den dann lange zeit keiner mehr kannte; der dann auszog, um den gardasee biketechnisch zu erkunden und gerade vom freeride mekka europas zurück kam und dauernd von enduros etc. träumt ...


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht über die Anschaffung eines Freeriders sinniert? Da tut eine derartige moralische Unterstützung doch sicher gut.
> 
> Stell dir vor, du kommst mit 'nem richtigen DH-Bomber daher, und alle reden nur noch von CC-feilen.



Ne, ne, weder Freerider, noch DH-Bomber. Ich hätte gerne eine Enduro (die ich mir nicht leisten kann), mit der ich auch bergauf komme. Kann mir `nen Bikepark zwar mal anschauen, aber generell möchte ich auf allen Trails fahren, mehr Abwechslung haben.

Die Trails um den Gardasee sind schon fast wie im Bikepark. Bei den heftigeren mußt Du immer mit Freeridern von hinten rechnen...

Du kannst Dich auch dort vieles shutteln lassen, wir sind aber immer brav selbst hochgekurbelt. Nur zweimal haben wir Tourstartorte per PKW angefahren (Vesio und San Giovanni).


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

@ hopi:

kann man sich euch samstags noch anschliessen? und wie hoch ist das level? und dürfte ich meine liebe auch mitbringen (ohne dass sie angst haben müsste)? danke für die info im voraus!


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Ja, ja, ja, im Moment schiebe ich halt alles auf meine Kiste, deren Geometrie, deren Fahrwerk.


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So ein Unfug, das is der Fred in dem jeder alles sagen kann  wenn auch die letzten paar Seiten etwas FR Lastig sind, es alles wie vor Eurem Urlaub
> 
> Ein Ausführlicher Bericht über den Gardasee steht ja noch aus, das wär dann sicherlich Gesprächsthema. In letzter Zeit hat sich aber eingebürgert das die, die im Urlaub waren nichts mehr selbständig Preis geben sonder man Ihnen alles aus der Nase ziehen muß


 
Warum soll man eigentlich was schreiben was keiner lesen will von schönem Wetter und schönen Trails. ach so und freuen tu ich mich gar nicht, daß ich am we ins cinque terre fahre zum Treppenrattern ( so als reha für die nonperformance vom Sonntag)


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Warum soll man eigentlich was schreiben was keiner lesen will von schönem Wetter und schönen Trails. ach so und freuen tu ich mich gar nicht, daß ich am we ins cinque terre fahre zum Treppenrattern ( so als reha für die nonperformance vom Sonntag)



bei dir würde sich eigentlich sowas wie vom alpenzorro anbieten : liveberichterstattung von deinen zahlreichen kurztripps : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276199

nur ne kleine nummer kleiner eben ...


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aber generell möchte ich auf allen Trails fahren, mehr Abwechslung haben.



wir wollen NICHTS anderes. wir wollen also alle dasselbe......also bleibts auch bei der gemeinschaft. was machsten am samstag morgen oder morgen abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du träumst doch von nem Enduro und warst mehr oder weniger Freeriden am Gardasee.



genau das ist der punkt "Freeride" wird immer auf die Bilder aller Roam beschränkt. Es bedeute aber nur das Du die FREIE Wahl hast WO UND WIE Du fährst TECHNISCH GESEHE.
Es bedeutet halt auch Touren fahren (SINGLETRAIL) das springen ist nur ein Teil davon ausserdem ändert sich das Biken ständig die Freerider der ersten stunden können nix mit den Dirt und Slopestyle Fahren von heute anfangen und bezeinchnen diese als BMXler. Selbst das DH hat sich dem Freeride mehr angepasst heute sind viel mehr Sprungeinlagen drin als früher. Also für alle die glauben dieser Tread verkomme zu "XYZ" nein er entwickelt sich nur. 

Ich habe ja einige von euch auf unsere Spaßline mitgenommen und gesehen wie HKN trotz leichter Blessuren seinen Spaß hatte. Ich denke auch das der neue begriff Enduro (zwar nicht ganz neu) auf uns alle mehr trifft Geländefaht mit Hinderniss bewältigung. Denn kein normaler Mensch mit verantwortung und die haben wohl die meisten hier wird einen Roadgap springen und eine Fallhöhe von mehr als 6 bis 8 Metern zurücklegen wollen.


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also für alle die glauben dieser Tread verkomme zu "XYZ" nein er entwickelt sich nur......



in diesem thread gings ja sowieso eher selten ums biken an sich, sonst hätten wir in der kurzen zeit hier niemals soviele posts verfassen können. es geht hier hauptsächlich also in der grundlinie um dinge, die kein thema haben. ab und an wirds das ganze dann sehr off topic, indem halt mal wieder konkrete themen aufgegriffen werden.


----------



## Hopi (29. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ hopi:
> 
> kann man sich euch samstags noch anschliessen? und wie hoch ist das level? und dürfte ich meine liebe auch mitbringen (ohne dass sie angst haben müsste)? danke für die info im voraus!



klar kann man, Halbtot ist doch offen! Und Du kennst doch bestimmt Locke MIR WURDE GESAGT DEN KENNT JEDER  der ist nund auch kein JOSH BENDER  und fährt bei uns mit.
Und sonst unterscheiden wir uns  auch nicht von den Plauschern ausser vielleicht das wir weniger Tachos haben 

Also HM um 14:00 treffen wir uns immer, die normale Tour ist AK > FT vielleicht noch auf den Feldi und dann wieder runter  vom Tempo die Schnellen fahren vor und warten halt an bestimmten stellen.


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei dir würde sich eigentlich sowas wie vom alpenzorro anbieten : liveberichterstattung von deinen zahlreichen kurztripps : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276199
> 
> nur ne kleine nummer kleiner eben ...


 
Der scheint ja echt krass zu sein, werd mir den Fredy mal ansehen wenn ich Zeit hab. Danke für den Link - wird wohl aber nicht mein Vorbild werden.

Wobei dieses Jahr :

Grand Canaria, 
Provence, 
Pfalz, 
Toscana, 
Cinque terre 
Dolomiten 
-dazu Henninger- und 24 Stunden -Rennen ist auch schon ein kleines Programm.


Glaub, daß mein Traum Singletrailcrosshimalaya wohl schlecht verwirklicht werden kann, die 4 Wochen am Stück würden meine Frau wohl in die Hoppla befördern bei dem Anforderungsprofil unseres Geschäftes an die Geschäftsleitung.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

Ich fahre nur Trails, die durch meine AOK-Karte zugelassen sind. 

Im Alter wird man nicht unbedingt klüger, aber weiser. 

@Lagobiker - die San Giovanni Auffahrt ist zäh. Erst die steile Rampe direkt nach Arco, dann tendenziell immer am Hang entlang. Wie ich diesen Satz hasse.  Das Rifugi ist aber die Mühe wert und die restliche Tour mit dem Adamello-Panorama entschädigt für die Qual des Aufstiegs.


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> klar kann man, Halbtot ist doch offen! Und Du kennst doch bestimmt Locke MIR WURDE GESAGT DEN KENNT JEDER  der ist nund auch kein JOSH BENDER  und fährt bei uns mit.
> Und sonst unterscheiden wir uns  auch nicht von den Plauschern ausser vielleicht das wir weniger Tachos haben
> 
> Also HM um 14:00 treffen wir uns immer, die normale Tour ist AK > FT vielleicht noch auf den Feldi und dann wieder runter  vom Tempo die Schnellen fahren vor und warten halt an bestimmten stellen.



merci vielmals... locke kenne ich nicht, aber bender kenne ich und der springt auch nicht alles. das muss mal gesagt werden, ab 25 m ist schluß, versprochen.  so lange sigma keine tachos fertigt die negativ geschwindigkeiten anzeigen, muss ich mir keinen holen.  so das wetter stimmt also bis zum 02.06. an der hm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Lagobiker - dann tendenziell immer am Hang entlang. Wie ich diesen Satz hasse.



Der Satz sollte bestimmt "dann tendenziell immer am Hang hinauf!!!!" lauten. 

// Gruß Rocky


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Der Satz sollte bestimmt "dann tendenziell immer am Hang hinauf!!!!" lauten.
> 
> // Gruß Rocky



Ich habe am Lago gerlernt, dass "immer an der Höhenlinie entlang" heißt: Einen eher als Klettersteig zu bezeichnenden Trail rauf und runter zu schieben...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Warum soll man eigentlich was schreiben was keiner lesen will von schönem Wetter und schönen Trails. ach so und freuen tu ich mich gar nicht, daß ich am we ins cinque terre fahre zum Treppenrattern ( so als reha für die nonperformance vom Sonntag)



Auch wenn ich es nicht explizit schreibe, hab ich doch immer ein grosses Interesse an Urlaubsberichten, ganz besonders von Bekannten, die machen doppelt Spaß. Ist für mich immer ein wenig anlass zum Träumen. Wenn ich mich aber provuziert fühle, lass ichs fragen, bitte das zu entschuldigen  


Was ist hier überhaupt los? Die Stimmung ähnelt sehr dem Wetter da draußen


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist hier überhaupt los? Die Stimmung ähnelt sehr dem Wetter da draußen



Nööööööö warum?


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist hier überhaupt los? Die Stimmung ähnelt sehr dem Wetter da draußen



Nööööööö warum?


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist hier überhaupt los? Die Stimmung ähnelt sehr dem Wetter da draußen



nööööööööö warum?????   hier draussen scheint die sonne.


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aber was erzähle ich da. Man kann auch ohne spektakuläre Stunts schön auf dem Waldboden kuscheln.
> 
> 'Ne nasse Wurzel und kein Grip reichen da völlig aus. Gib halt nur weniger Punkte in der B-Note.



Hab ich ja auch schon gemacht. Hast Du da nicht in der ersten Reihe gesessen? Wehe wenn Du mir damals keine Traumnote gegeben hast.


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So ein Unfug, das is der Fred in dem jeder alles sagen kann  wenn auch die letzten paar Seiten etwas FR Lastig sind, es alles wie vor Eurem Urlaub
> 
> Ein Ausführlicher Bericht über den Gardasee steht ja noch aus, das wär dann sicherlich Gesprächsthema. In letzter Zeit hat sich aber eingebürgert das die, die im Urlaub waren nichts mehr selbständig Preis geben sonder man Ihnen alles aus der Nase ziehen muß



Arachne hat wahrscheinlich Ihre Tage.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Arachne hat wahrscheinlich Ihre Tage.


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinners,
> ich sehe schon euch hat das Freeride Fieber gepackt
> Na brecht euch mal nicht die Knochen in Winterberg  und macht euch mal kein hoffnung mit dem Ü30 dort, werden immer noch genug Kinder da sein die euch alles zeigen was ihr noch nicht könnt


.......plumps, wieder auf dem Boden angekommen. 



oldrizzo schrieb:


> du sagst es hopi: was wir NOCH NICHT können....


 Genauuuuu  [/schaumschlägermodusaus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich es nicht explizit schreibe, hab ich doch immer ein grosses Interesse an Urlaubsberichten, ganz besonders von Bekannten, die machen doppelt Spaß. Ist für mich immer ein wenig anlass zum Träumen. Wenn ich mich aber provuziert fühle, lass ichs fragen, bitte das zu entschuldigen
> 
> 
> Was ist hier überhaupt los? Die Stimmung ähnelt sehr dem Wetter da draußen


Urlaubsberichte werden mit Wartezimmertränen Bashgards Pedalachsen kommentiert, wirkliches Interesse sehe ich bei den Reaktionen nicht und sehe auch ehrlich nicht ein, mir die Mühe zu machen, Bilder zu laden, Berichte zu schreiben.....,  wenn ich dann als Reaktion vorher genanntes erlebe


----------



## Hopi (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> .... wirkliches Interesse sehe ich bei den Reaktionen nicht und sehe auch ehrlich nicht ein, mir die Mühe zu machen, Bilder zu laden, Berichte zu schreiben.....,  wenn ich dann als Reaktion vorher genanntes erlebe


nett jammern schreiben  Die jungs hatten halt nicht so einen schönen Urlaub und unterhalten sich auch über das was Ihnen passiert ist. Doch kein Grund deine Mitfahrer als desinterssiert zu verurteilen.


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> klar kann man, Halbtot ist doch offen! Und Du kennst doch bestimmt Locke MIR WURDE GESAGT DEN KENNT JEDER  der ist nund auch kein JOSH BENDER  und fährt bei uns mit.
> Und sonst unterscheiden wir uns  auch nicht von den Plauschern ausser vielleicht das wir weniger Tachos haben
> 
> ......



Locke war der erste Mountainbiker den ich kennengelernt habe. Er hat mir gleich das Trailfahren gezeigt.  Vorher wußte ich gar nicht, dass das geht.


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> nett jammern schreiben  Die jungs hatten halt nicht so einen schönen Urlaub und unterhalten sich auch über das was Ihnen passiert ist. Doch kein Grund deine Mitfahrer als desinterssiert zu verurteilen.


 
Ich kenn dich zwar net aber das ist schmarrn, ich hab lediglich erklärt warum *ich keine Reiseberichte mehr einstelle. Alles andere ist Deine Interpretation*


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Urlaubsberichte werden mit Wartezimmertränen Bashgards Pedalachsen kommentiert, wirkliches Interesse sehe ich bei den Reaktionen nicht und sehe auch ehrlich nicht ein, mir die Mühe zu machen, Bilder zu laden, Berichte zu schreiben.....,  wenn ich dann als Reaktion vorher genanntes erlebe



Gib es zu, Du hast gerade eine Keule in der Hand.......ich kenn das.


----------



## Hopi (29. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Locke war der erste Mountainbiker den ich kennengelernt habe. Er hat mir gleich das Trailfahren gezeigt.  Vorher wußte ich gar nicht, dass das geht.


Und warum bist Du dann nicht auch mal bei Halbtot dabei? Dann wüsstest Du jetzt noch viel mehr


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gib es zu, Du hast gerade eine Keule in der Hand.......ich kenn das.


 

Ne gar net 
Es ist nur aberwitzig, was ich an Reaktionen erlebe, wenn ich am Do nachmittag ne Tour anbiete( Lust hab ich nur ein normaler Mensch arbeitet da.........., so viel Zeit hätt ich auch gern....) könnt jetzt beliebig bis der pc qualmt weiterschreiben.

Ich motz auch nicht rum, wenn viele von Euch am Freitag um 12 oder 14 Uhr ins Wochenende gehen, welches bei mir frühestens am Sa um 18 Uhr beginnt.

Mit den Reiseberichten hab ich ja meine Meinung geäussert und wenn jemand wirklich was dazu wissen will kann ich das ja auch in ner pm mitteilen, damit die Bashguards etc davon nicht leiden müssen.

Bin da glaub ich tolerant genug, um mich zurückzunehmen, schließlich ist das hier Angebot und Nachfrage sprich was der Markt nicht braucht sollte man auch nicht feilbieten. 

Ich blättere in der Regel einfach weiter, wenn mich was nicht interessiert, ausser wenn ich sauer bin weil jaemand meint nen anderen runtermachen zu müssen, weil er ( sie ) im Trail schiebt, da hab ich dann schon die Keule und lass sie auch raus.
Ich sehe die Verantwortung einer Mutter mit 2 Kindern und auf der anderen Seite einen jungen Burschen, der sich selbst in so ner Ansprache bestimmt auch ungerecht behandelt fühlen würde.


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und warum bist Du dann nicht auch mal bei Halbtot dabei? Dann wüsstest Du jetzt noch viel mehr



Ich bin zweimal mitgefahren. Doch mehr zufällig. HM ist mir einfach zu weit. Ich reise nicht gerne mit dem Auto an. 
Dann hab ich ein Hardtail, da bin ich doch ziemlich falsch platziert. Bei den AWB'lern oder GC fahr ich auch kaum mit, bzw. gar nicht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

Was ist HM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was ist HM?



hm 

Hohe Mark


----------



## Hopi (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was ist HM?




Hohemark


----------



## Hopi (29. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin zweimal mitgefahren. Doch mehr zufällig. HM ist mir einfach zu weit. Ich reise nicht gerne mit dem Auto an.
> Dann hab ich ein Hardtail, da bin ich doch ziemlich falsch platziert. Bei den AWB'lern oder GC fahr ich auch kaum mit, bzw. gar nicht.



Das mit der Anreise kann ich verstehen das mit dem HT nicht


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

wo ist sie eigenltich, die hohemark? gleich mal googeln und lernen....


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

Ich habe mich nicht ungerecht behandelt gefühlt.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wo ist sie eigenltich, die hohemark? gleich mal googeln und lernen....



Oberursel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

schon gefunden...


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wo ist sie eigenltich, die hohemark? gleich mal googeln und lernen....



Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du es findest. 

Edit: Wußte ich doch.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

HM ist doch der Standardtreff. Und da ist die Anreise zu weit? 

Wenn das jetzt eine Spessartstimme wäre, die bei der Anreise immer eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit einrechnen muß, dann wäre das nachvollziehbar. Aber bei euch Locals???


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Warum soll man eigentlich was schreiben was keiner lesen will von schönem Wetter und schönen Trails. ach so und freuen tu ich mich gar nicht, daß ich am we ins cinque terre fahre zum Treppenrattern ( so als reha für die nonperformance vom Sonntag)



naja lesen tun wir das ja immer und freuen uns alle das du soviele schöne bike-reviere bzw. events mitmachen kannst. 

ich würde auch gerne mal dort biken, vielleicht kommt das noch. nur hier kann halt jeder mitreden, da wo du hin fährst waren wahrscheinlich die wenigsten von uns schon. also lässt sich da schlecht mitreden. du musst halt einfach mehr bilder von den touren machen, dann haben alle was davon.


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> HM ist doch der Standardtreff. Und da ist die Anreise zu weit?
> 
> Wenn das jetzt eine Spessartstimme wäre, die bei der Anreise immer eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit einrechnen muß, dann wäre das nachvollziehbar. Aber bei euch Locals???


 
Mein Schwager wohnt von der caro 300m Luftlinie entfernt und hat die gleiche Anreisephobie( kelkheimer Phobie genannt) zur Hohemark, jedoch, weil er zu faul ist die Höhenmeter hochzustrampeln, er kommt dann zuweilen zum Windeck, weil er so viel Axxxxten muss.

Die caro is aber eigentlich ne fleissige Bergauffahrerin.


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> schon gefunden...


 
Von da aus gibt es wahnsinnig viele Möglichkeiten zu starten. 
Ich würde mutmassen, wenn 10 Gruppen dort starten und sich nicht gerade alle auf den Feldberg begeben wollen werden die sich wohl nicht allzu häufig begegnen. 
Prima Sache


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja lesen tun wir das ja immer und freuen uns alle das du soviele schöne bike-reviere bzw. events mitmachen kannst.
> 
> ich würde auch gerne mal dort biken, vielleicht kommt das noch. nur hier kann halt jeder mitreden, da wo du hin fährst waren wahrscheinlich die wenigsten von uns schon. also lässt sich da schlecht mitreden. du musst halt einfach mehr bilder von den touren machen, dann haben alle was davon.



ohne das das jetzt als brennstoff gewertet wird find ich hat der kollege hier recht. ich finde es einfach lecker schicke bikebilder zu sehn, wenns dann noch nen nett verpackten bericht zu lesen gibt, gibts auch garantiert den ein oder anderen kommentar meinerseits. ich habe vor kurzem auch schon um nen reisebericht ausm spessart gebeten, einfach weil ich nicht dabei sein konnte und es gerne gewesen wäre. sorry aber auf: "die trails waren göttlich......" und mehr nicht kann ich nunmal nix antworten ausser:"ich will da auch mal hin" und das hab ich getan. gerade auf einen bericht vom gardasee in form eines knappen tagebuchs beispielsweise hatte ich mich tierisch gefreut. 
als caro gerd und peter wieder online waren bin ich absichtlich noch vorm rechner sitzengeblieben um abzuwarten ob da was kommt. (die die die pn bekommen haben haben hoffentlich gemerkt, dass ich mich wirklich gefreut habe euch wieder in unserer mitte zu haben, das war keine flaxerei.) so jetzt iss wirklich schlechte laune.....


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

ich fahre ja von hier (bn) immer ziemlich direkt zur saalburg und dann weiter auf den feldberg, um dann über den fuchstanz zum alden zu radeln. ansonsten bin ich ja eher im usatal usw. unterwegs. mal sehen ob ich mit dem rad oder kfz zur hohemark anreise...


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> KENNT JEDER  der ist nund auch kein JOSH BENDER  und fährt bei uns mit.
> Und sonst unterscheiden wir uns  auch nicht von den Plauschern ausser vielleicht das wir weniger Tachos haben



*lachweg*


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich fahre ja von hier (bn) immer ziemlich direkt zur saalburg und dann weiter auf den feldberg, um dann über den fuchstanz zum alden zu radeln. ansonsten bin ich ja eher im usatal usw. unterwegs. mal sehen ob ich mit dem rad oder kfz zur hohemark anreise...



wo ist denn bn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

"evi du wohnst in bad nauheim...."


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

ach nauheim mit dem usa wellenbad...prima, dann kann man sich ja auch mal auf dem PzÜb treffen


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> HM ist doch der Standardtreff. Und da ist die Anreise zu weit?
> 
> Wenn das jetzt eine Spessartstimme wäre, die bei der Anreise immer eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit einrechnen muß, dann wäre das nachvollziehbar. Aber bei euch Locals???





fUEL schrieb:


> Mein Schwager wohnt von der caro 300m Luftlinie entfernt und hat die gleiche Anreisephobie( kelkheimer Phobie genannt) zur Hohemark, jedoch, weil er zu faul ist die Höhenmeter hochzustrampeln, er kommt dann zuweilen zum Windeck, weil er so viel Axxxxten muss.
> 
> Die caro is aber eigentlich ne fleissige Bergauffahrerin.



Ich fahre 45 min dorthin aber auch erst seit Wahltho mir 'ne tolle Strecke gezeigt hat. Vorher bin ich über den Fuxi oder die Straße entlang.  Ins Auto steige ich nur ungern, um radfahren zu gehen. Hinzu kommen die für mich schlecht wahrnehmbaren Zeiten. Meist kann ich nur zwischen 15 und 18:00 Uhr oder nur jedes 2. WE. Da ich eher nach Lust und Laune fahre, bin ich meist alleine unterwegs.


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!
Mensch mensch habt ihr wieder viel gebabbelt da kommt man ja kaum hinterher  Und dann lese ich die Posts von Oldrizzo und verstehe noch weniger.. 

So un nu wieder gute Laune!


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich fahre ja von hier (bn) immer ziemlich direkt zur saalburg und dann weiter auf den feldberg, um dann über den fuchstanz zum alden zu radeln. ansonsten bin ich ja eher im usatal usw. unterwegs. mal sehen ob ich mit dem rad oder kfz zur hohemark anreise...


 

Wenn das Wetter mal gut war für einige Tage und der Untergrund das hergibt zeig ich Dir mal zusammen mit dem Kilian ein paar richtig knackige Sachen im weiteren Umfeld von Feldi etc, die nicht jeder kennt., wenn Du magst.

Zum Schluß dann mal die unterschiedlichen Varianten zur Hohemark, da bietet sich halt für max Spaß der Alde als Startrampe an. 

Den Victoriatrail hast de ja am Sonntag in Teilbereichen kennengelernt.
Das kann man schon miteinander verbinden. 

Da bietet sich die Anfahrt mit kfz zur hohemark an, weil von bn nach orschel sind es ja sonst schon ca.500hm und 38 km ohne große Highlights, wenn man zügig da hin will.


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... so jetzt iss wirklich schlechte laune.....



   

Ich habe doch Bilder und auch schon kurze Berichte gepostet.  Ok, einen etwas ausführlicheren Bericht hätte ich auch gerne. Ich hatte aber zu Hause keine Maus und hier hab ich noch nicht die Bilder. Da wir hier gerade Urlaubsübergabe und Migrationsvorbereitung haben weiß ich leider auch nicht, ob ich kurzfristig dazu komme...  

Ohne Maus Bilder zu verarbeiten und zu posten ist richtig aufwändig! Falls ich euch zu viele Bilder von mir gepostet habe: Wir haben untereinander ausgemacht, jeweils keine Bilder von anderen zu posten.

Außerdem will ich mir noch den 12er Moser holen, damit ich auch das Tourenhighlight benennen kann!  Den tollen ausgesetzen superschmalen Trail immer direkt am Abhang, durch Tunnels und so!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

servus kk


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Gude HKN


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe doch Bilder und auch schon kurze Berichte gepostet.  Ok, einen etwas ausführlicheren Bericht hätte ich auch gerne. Ich hatte aber zu Hause keine Maus und hier hab ich noch nicht die Bilder. Da wir hier gerade Urlaubsübergabe und Migrationsvorbereitung haben weiß ich leider auch nicht, ob ich kurzfristig dazu komme...
> 
> Ohne Maus Bilder zu verarbeiten und zu posten ist richtig aufwändig! Falls ich euch zu viele Bilder von mir gepostet habe: Wir haben untereinander ausgemacht, jeweils keine Bilder von anderen zu posten.
> 
> Außerdem will ich mir noch den 12er Moser holen, damit ich auch das Tourenhighlight benennen kann!  Den tollen ausgesetzen superschmalen Trail immer direkt am Abhang, durch Tunnels und so!!!


 
Der Trail ist prima, soll ich Dir den Moser mal leihen?

Ich kann mir die Namen auch imer net merken.

Habt ihr auch die Anlieger auf der Ponale Strasse mitgenommen?

Gardasee is echt schee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe doch Bilder und auch schon kurze Berichte gepostet.  Ok, einen etwas ausführlicheren Bericht hätte ich auch gerne. Ich hatte aber zu Hause keine Maus und hier hab ich noch nicht die Bilder. Da wir hier gerade Urlaubsübergabe und Migrationsvorbereitung haben weiß ich leider auch nicht, ob ich kurzfristig dazu komme...
> 
> Ohne Maus Bilder zu verarbeiten und zu posten ist richtig aufwändig! Falls ich euch zu viele Bilder von mir gepostet habe: Wir haben untereinander ausgemacht, jeweils keine Bilder von anderen zu posten.
> 
> Außerdem will ich mir noch den 12er Moser holen, damit ich auch das Tourenhighlight benennen kann!  Den tollen ausgesetzen superschmalen Trail immer direkt am Abhang, durch Tunnels und so!!!



ok, ich bin ja ein ehrlicher mensch und du hast definitiv verdient, dass ehrlich mit dir umgegangen wird. ich bin einfach bisschen angefressen gewesen weil ich mir das "wiedersehn" halt ein bisschen spektakulärer vorgestellt hab. der lugga hats auch schon angedeutet, wir haben uns offensichtlich auch am sonntag zu sehr auf ne plauscherrumgiggeltour gefreut. mir hat einfach die kraft in den beinen gefehlt um mich mal nach vorne zu kämpfen. das frustet natürlich doppelt und dreifach. vielleicht sollte es in absehbarer zeit mal wieder ne entspannungsfeierlichkeit geben. ich biete mich auch gern als gastgeber an.


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der Trail ist prima, soll ich Dir den Moser mal leihen?
> 
> Ich kann mir die Namen auch imer net merken.
> 
> ...



Den Moser möchte ich mir dank meiner Begeisterung selbst noch kaufen.  Sollte ich erstmal nicht dazu kommen, aber Dich mal geplant treffen, melde ich mich nochmal. Danke für das Angebot! 

Ja, die Anlieger auf der Ponale Straße haben wir mitgenommen!  Allerdings mußte man da manchmal aufpassen, da es nicht zu jedem Anlieger ein Pendant gibt... 

Trägst Du da abwärts generell Schützer, oder wählst Du je nach Abfahrt? Ich hätte gerne welche gehabt...


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus kk



Wie gehts eigentlich deinem knöchel`?


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok, ich bin ja ein ehrlicher mensch und du hast definitiv verdient, dass ehrlich mit dir umgegangen wird. ich bin einfach bisschen angefressen gewesen weil ich mir das "wiedersehn" halt ein bisschen spektakulärer vorgestellt hab. der lugga hats auch schon angedeutet, wir haben uns offensichtlich auch am sonntag zu sehr auf ne plauscherrumgiggeltour gefreut. mir hat einfach die kraft in den beinen gefehlt um mich mal nach vorne zu kämpfen. das frustet natürlich doppelt und dreifach. vielleicht sollte es in absehbarer zeit mal wieder ne entspannungsfeierlichkeit geben. ich biete mich auch gern als gastgeber an.



Au ja Party bei Maggo


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok, ich bin ja ein ehrlicher mensch und du hast definitiv verdient, dass ehrlich mit dir umgegangen wird. ich bin einfach bisschen angefressen gewesen weil ich mir das "wiedersehn" halt ein bisschen spektakulärer vorgestellt hab. der lugga hats auch schon angedeutet, wir haben uns offensichtlich auch am sonntag zu sehr auf ne plauscherrumgiggeltour gefreut. mir hat einfach die kraft in den beinen gefehlt um mich mal nach vorne zu kämpfen. das frustet natürlich doppelt und dreifach. vielleicht sollte es in absehbarer zeit mal wieder ne entspannungsfeierlichkeit geben. ich biete mich auch gern als gastgeber an.




 von vorne bis hinne


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok, ich bin ja ein ehrlicher mensch und du hast definitiv verdient, dass ehrlich mit dir umgegangen wird. ich bin einfach bisschen angefressen gewesen weil ich mir das "wiedersehn" halt ein bisschen spektakulärer vorgestellt hab. der lugga hats auch schon angedeutet, wir haben uns offensichtlich auch am sonntag zu sehr auf ne plauscherrumgiggeltour gefreut. mir hat einfach die kraft in den beinen gefehlt um mich mal nach vorne zu kämpfen. das frustet natürlich doppelt und dreifach. vielleicht sollte es in absehbarer zeit mal wieder ne entspannungsfeierlichkeit geben. ich biete mich auch gern als gastgeber an.



 Top, die Watte quillt! Beim Fahren bin ich leider meist nicht so der Plauscher. Jammern ja, aber zum Plauschen fehlt mir da meist die Luft...  Ich habe mich über Deine Wiedersehenskommentare sehr gefreut!!  Vielleicht mußte ich ja auch erstmal wieder richtig hier ankommen, mich in den Plauscherfred einlesen, Erlebtes verarbeiten. War ja doch `ne ganze Menge! Jedenfalls wollte ich niemanden vor den Kopf stoßen!!! Das tut mir sehr leid!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ohne das das jetzt als brennstoff gewertet wird find ich hat der kollege hier recht. ich finde es einfach lecker schicke bikebilder zu sehn, wenns dann noch nen nett verpackten bericht zu lesen gibt, gibts auch garantiert den ein oder anderen kommentar meinerseits. ich habe vor kurzem auch schon um nen reisebericht ausm spessart gebeten, einfach weil ich nicht dabei sein konnte und es gerne gewesen wäre. sorry aber auf: "die trails waren göttlich......" und mehr nicht kann ich nunmal nix antworten ausser:"ich will da auch mal hin" und das hab ich getan. gerade auf einen bericht vom gardasee in form eines knappen tagebuchs beispielsweise hatte ich mich tierisch gefreut.
> als caro gerd und peter wieder online waren bin ich absichtlich noch vorm rechner sitzengeblieben um abzuwarten ob da was kommt. (die die die pn bekommen haben haben hoffentlich gemerkt, dass ich mich wirklich gefreut habe euch wieder in unserer mitte zu haben, das war keine flaxerei.) so jetzt iss wirklich schlechte laune.....



Schön, dass Du das so offen schreibst, auch wenn ich Deine Neugierde nicht befriedigen kann. Ich habe Deine PN gelesen  und natürlich habe ich Deine Erwartungen gespürt etwas erfahren zu wollen. Ich kenne Euch doch. Aber ich war einfach zu müde an diesem Abend. Meine Impressionen habe ich Euch später wiedergegeben, zu kurz für Euch, doch ich kann es nicht besser. Bilder habe ich keine. Sie bedeuten mir nichts. Ich weiß ja nicht mal, welche Routen ich gefahren bin, weil es mir egal ist. Ich habe da einfach meine Seele baumeln lassen. Die Blumen haben herrlich geduftet, ich habe mit einem Kletterer balancieren geübt, habe mich an gedeckte Tische gesetzt, bin mal mit Spass Klamotten kaufen gegangen und habe gemacht was ich wollte. Für mich war das kein Bikeurlaub sondern Ruhezeit.
Maggo, wie kann ich Dich wieder glücklich machen?


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Au ja Party bei Maggo



Armer Maggo, ich helf Dir.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2007)

@Caro - beauftrage doch einfach einen Ghostwriter. 

Ich habe in Finale schon einen Ghostshifter  erlebt, da wird's den Writer doch bestimmt auch geben.


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Au ja Party bei Maggo



nix party.......plauschertreffen. das iss um welten besser.....


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Wie gehts eigentlich deinem knöchel`?



och es wird besser. ist schon etwas abgeschwollen und laufen geht auch wieder besser  danke der nachfrage



Lucafabian schrieb:


> von vorne bis hinne



und von obbe nach unne, hibbe wie dribbe usw.


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> von vorne bis hinne



äh, wie meinen???


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Den Moser möchte ich mir dank meiner Begeisterung selbst noch kaufen.  Sollte ich erstmal nicht dazu kommen, aber Dich mal geplant treffen, melde ich mich nochmal. Danke für das Angebot!
> 
> Ja, die Anlieger auf der Ponale Straße haben wir mitgenommen!  Allerdings mußte man da manchmal aufpassen, da es nicht zu jedem Anlieger ein Pendant gibt...
> 
> Trägst Du da abwärts generell Schützer, oder wählst Du je nach Abfahrt? Ich hätte gerne welche gehabt...


Auf der Ponale braucht man keine....
Aber auf dem dela pace oder in den Schützengräben und soweiter, auch auf der rückwärtigen Abfahrt vom brione zieh ich die immer an. 
Es ist einfach ein besseres Gefühl, wenn ma glaubt daß im Falle x ne Prellung und kein Bruch als Konsequenz folgt. 

Ich finde es klasse da


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nix party.......plauschertreffen. das iss um welten besser.....



*lachweg* entweder mein tacho spinnt oder wie wurden später wieder langsamer. der liegt neben mir und am ende hatte ich nen durchschnitt von 7,0 - würde sagen das ist sogar für plauscher schon krass langsam...

wir hatten ja auch viel zu bequatschen *rausred*


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nix party.......plauschertreffen. das iss um welten besser.....



Na aber grillen ist schon drin  Ich würde auch das Fleisch besorgen(Großhandel )

//EDIT 
Und der Lugga meint das dein Text  (also cool?) ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> äh, wie meinen???



Da gibts nix dran auszustzen, vom Anfang bis zum Ende 

comprende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Caro - beauftrage doch einfach einen Ghostwriter.
> 
> Ich habe in Finale schon einen Ghostshifter  erlebt, da wird's den Writer doch bestimmt auch geben.



Wäre 'ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Top, die Watte quillt! Beim Fahren bin ich leider meist nicht so der Plauscher. Jammern ja, aber zum Plauschen fehlt mir da meist die Luft...  Ich habe mich über Deine Wiedersehenskommentare sehr gefreut!!  Vielleicht mußte ich ja auch erstmal wieder richtig hier ankommen, mich in den Plauscherfred einlesen, Erlebtes verarbeiten. War ja doch `ne ganze Menge! Jedenfalls wollte ich niemanden vor den Kopf stoßen!!! Das tut mir sehr leid!!!



passt schon, gottseidank tuts manchmal nur not sich selbst luft zu machen.




caroka schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du das so offen schreibst, auch wenn ich Deine Neugierde nicht befriedigen kann. Ich habe Deine PN gelesen  und natürlich habe ich Deine Erwartungen gespürt etwas erfahren zu wollen. Ich kenne Euch doch. Aber ich war einfach zu müde an diesem Abend. Meine Impressionen habe ich Euch später wiedergegeben, zu kurz für Euch, doch ich kann es nicht besser. Bilder habe ich keine. Sie bedeuten mir nichts. Ich weiß ja nicht mal, welche Routen ich gefahren bin, weil es mir egal ist. Ich habe da einfach meine Seele baumeln lassen. Die Blumen haben herrlich geduftet, ich habe mit einem Kletterer balancieren geübt, habe mich an gedeckte Tische gesetzt, bin mal mit Spass Klamotten kaufen gegangen und habe gemacht was ich wollte. Für mich war das kein Bikeurlaub sondern Ruhezeit.



passt schon, gottseidank tuts manchmal nur not sich selbst luft zu machen.



caroka schrieb:


> Maggo, wie kann ich Dich wieder glücklich machen?



ich freu mich für euch, dass es euch gefallen hat.....und schön, dass du dich offensichtlich sehr gut erholt hast. mehr brauch ich nicht......ausser vielleicht carstens rad....


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Macht den Eindruck als hätte die Dekompression hingehauen uns alles wird wieder wie es war  

*Willkomen Zuhause im Plauscher Fred, hier werden sie geholfen  *


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

...nur Carstens Hobbel, den gibts nicht...


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Na aber grillen ist schon drin  Ich würde auch das Fleisch besorgen(Großhandel )
> 
> //EDIT
> Und der Lugga meint das dein Text  (also cool?) ist.



grillen iss bei mir uncool, vorallem für nen haufen leute, da ich nur nen balkon hab auf dem maximal 20leute stehen oder drei stück sitzen können. der grill iss auch nicht auf soviel peronal ausgelegt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Mai 2007)

Meine Güte ist das Wetter schlecht.   Da ist man mal 5 h einkaufen und in der Zwischenzeit werden hier fünf Seiten vollgeplauscht. Das kann man ja gar nicht alles nachlesen, weil man bei der Postinggeschwindigkeit hier ja gar nicht hinterher kommt. War irgendwas substanzielles dabei?


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...nur Carstens Hobbel, den gibts nicht...



  

WIESOOOO???

Willst Du mir die letzte Hoffnung rauben?!?!?!


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...nur Carstens Hobbel, den gibts nicht...



dann kauf ich ihn mir halt offiziell.....


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Meine Güte ist das Wetter schlecht.   Da ist man mal 5 h einkaufen und in der Zwischenzeit werden hier fünf Seiten vollgeplauscht. Das kann man ja gar nicht alles nachlesen, weil man bei der Postinggeschwindigkeit hier ja gar nicht hinterher kommt. War irgendwas substanzielles dabei?



ääääh - ööööhhh - hmmmmm - ich glaube nicht. Nein, laß es mich so formulieren: Bei meinen Postings der letzten fünf Seiten war nur Gardasee und viel Gefühl dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann kauf ich ihn mir halt offiziell.....



ich möchte den erst mal in Spitzkehren fahren.


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> War irgendwas substanzielles dabei?



zuallererst: 5h einkaufen 

dann die kurzform:

es ging mal wieder drunter und drüber. es waren sehr viele leute online und der ein oder andere hat sich mit den top's nicht einverstanden gefühlt. dann gabs großes kino, freundschaft, tränen, liebe, leidenschaft, am ende die versöhnung....


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zuallererst: 5h einkaufen
> 
> dann die kurzform:
> 
> es ging mal wieder drunter und drüber. es waren sehr viele leute online und der ein oder andere hat sich mit den top's nicht einverstanden gefühlt. dann gabs großes kino, freundschaft, tränen, liebe, leidenschaft, am ende die versöhnung....



     

und trotzdem reichen Dir die Kurzkommentare zum Lago nicht aus???


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Meine Güte ist das Wetter schlecht.   Da ist man mal 5 h einkaufen und in der Zwischenzeit werden hier fünf Seiten vollgeplauscht. Das kann man ja gar nicht alles nachlesen, weil man bei der Postinggeschwindigkeit hier ja gar nicht hinterher kommt. War irgendwas substanzielles dabei?



Wer 5 Stunden einkaufen geht, ist man kein Mann oder verliebt


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich möchte den erst mal in Spitzkehren fahren.



ich hab mir das am sonntag mal am kaisertempel angeschaut, selbst in den engeren kehren war da noch genug luft zwischen gabel und rahmen. ich glaub das ist reine kopfsache.

(hättest du im übrigen selbst sehen können, wenn du etwas weiter hinten gefahren wärst......)


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer 5 Stunden einkaufen geht, ist man kein Mann oder verliebt



Kannst du so nicht sagen!
Vielleicht hat er 5 Stunden lang Bier gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer 5 Stunden einkaufen geht, ist man kein Mann oder verliebt



och, das kommt auf den laden an......ich wüßt da so einige.


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ....
> (hättest du im übrigen selbst sehen können, wenn du etwas weiter hinten gefahren wärst......)



bababababaah...


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Sagt mal was hierzu:

Die oder Die


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> och, das kommt auf den laden an......ich wüßt da so einige.



Würde ich unterschreiben, wenn es mehrere Läden waren. In einem würde ich es nicht so lange aushalten. Außer es ist ein Bikeladen mit angeschlossenem Bikepark zum Ausprobieren...


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Sagt mal was hierzu:
> 
> Die oder Die



Ich habe die Rock Shox, allerdings auch Federelemente dieses Herstellers. Bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Sagt mal was hierzu:




Ich hab die und bin zufrieden damit. Beim abdrehen geht ca. 0,5 bar verloren, wenn mans weis kann man sich drauf einrichten


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Sagt mal was hierzu:
> 
> Die oder Die



such mal nach der von bbb. die habsch auch und bin sehr zufrieden. vorteil ist, dass du sie erst aufschraubst und dann das ventil anstichst. beim abschrauben gehts genauso und das ist toll, da dir keine luft entweicht. sozusagen ein integrierter reset adapter, der alleine schonmal 30 dobbelmagg kostet. die ganze pumpe gibts für knappe 40. ich weiß, dass mein händler die früher mal hatte, heut weiß ich nur noch von bikemaxx....:kotz:

http://www.profirad.de/bmp19-airshock-daempferpumpe-p-9144.html?osCsid=c00...?anosperforados.da.ru


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wo ist denn bn?





habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach nauheim mit dem usa wellenbad...prima, dann kann man sich ja auch mal auf dem PzÜb treffen



und was willst du dann da? schlamm packen oder staub schlucken?  



fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mal gut war für einige Tage und der Untergrund das hergibt zeig ich Dir mal zusammen mit dem Kilian ein paar richtig knackige Sachen im weiteren Umfeld von Feldi etc, die nicht jeder kennt., wenn Du magst...



da ich mich in sachen feldbergumrundungen weiterbilden will, sage ich da nicht nein. gerne auch donnerstags! 



killerkeks schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Mensch mensch habt ihr wieder viel gebabbelt da kommt man ja kaum hinterher  Und dann lese ich die Posts von Oldrizzo und verstehe noch weniger..



das verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Sagt mal was hierzu:
> 
> Die oder Die



würde auch die rock shox nehmen, habe zwar selbst ne andere nur die RS hat den vorteil das schlauch auch gleichzeitig den griff fixiert.


----------



## Google (29. Mai 2007)

Tach auch Ihr Plauschers 

ich hab mir gerade mal 6,5 Seiten des heutigen Tages reingezogen um einigermaßen aktuell zu sein  

Bin auch schon wieder gleich weg, wollte nur mal kurz tschüssi sagen weil ich dann erst mal für 2 Wochen in der Türkei bin.

Ab Mitte Juni meld ich mich mal bei Euch....will unbedingt mal wieder in Euer Naturfreundehaus  Vielleicht können wir dann endlich auch mal über alle Trails _"hubbeln"_ ?????? Mein schwarzer Hengst muß gefordert werden 

Bis dahin wünsch ich Euch geile Touren und haltet die Ohren steif 


Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Tach auch Ihr Plauschers
> 
> ich hab mir gerade mal 6,5 Seiten des heutigen Tages reingezogen um einigermaßen aktuell zu sein
> 
> ...



Viel Spass


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Bye und viel Spaß Google


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Tach auch Ihr Plauschers
> 
> ich hab mir gerade mal 6,5 Seiten des heutigen Tages reingezogen um einigermaßen aktuell zu sein
> 
> ...



 Viel Spaß im Urlaub ​


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

ich hab des gefühl dass heut die 25k geknackt werden. will mal einer beim arkonis anrufen??? ich trau mich gar net nach hause......


----------



## Google (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab des gefühl dass heut die 25k geknackt ...


 Könnte gut möglich sein


----------



## Google (29. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Viel Spass


Danke


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

@Maggo:
Ok ich schau mich mal n bissel um. Dankö!
Und auch an die Anderen


Gleich ist bei mir erst mal Seite 1000 angesagt


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

jo viel spaß google. 

die 25k werden bestimmt geknackt wenn ich nicht da bin


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @Maggo:
> Ok ich schau mich mal n bissel um. Dankö!
> Und auch an die Anderen
> 
> ...



bei mir ist aktuell seite 625


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Bye und viel Spaß Google


Auch Danke


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

bei mir sinds auch gleich tauuuuuuuseeeeeeeeend


----------



## Google (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im Urlaub ​


Grazie, grazie


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Nu geh schon


----------



## Google (29. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo viel spaß google.


 Ihr seid alle soo nett


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> ...
> Bin auch schon wieder gleich weg, wollte nur mal kurz tschüssi sagen weil ich dann erst mal für 2 Wochen in der Türkei bin.
> ...



Viel Spaß! Bikeurlaub? Bike dabei Urlaub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

So sind wir eben, einfach zum verlieben  




jetzt will ich aber die tausend sehen


----------



## Google (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bei mir sinds auch gleich tauuuuuuuseeeeeeeeend


 Da hab ich ganz klar noch Nachholbedarf  So jetzt aber tschödele  

Oh Mann  Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich in der Türkei ein einigermassen brauchbares Bike finde  Drückt mir die Daumen. Sonst roll ich demnächst die Trails runter...

Grüße

Google


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle soo nett




stimmt


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

noch sieben Postings.


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

jetzt 1000!


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Da hab ich ganz klar noch Nachholbedarf  So jetzt aber tschödele
> 
> Oh Mann  Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich in der Türkei ein einigermassen brauchbares Bike finde  Drückt mir die Daumen. Sonst roll ich demnächst die Trails runter...
> 
> ...



Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> jetzt 1000!


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

oder jetzt


----------



## Google (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß! Bikeurlaub? Bike dabei Urlaub?


Nö, Familienurlaub. Ich habe aber schon vorgewarnt, dass ich biken will wenns geht. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass ich Euch hinterher hecheln muß.....Nein, nein


----------



## Google (29. Mai 2007)

Jetzt raff ich es erst warum Ihr so kommunikativ mi mir wart........


   ​

 

Und tschüsssssssssssssssssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Jetzt raff ich es erst warum Ihr so kommunikativ mi mir wart........
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



unsinn, das galt wirklich Dir!


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Google hat se sich geschnappt


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



aber das gute gefühl, dazu beigetragen zu haben!


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Jetzt raff ich es erst warum Ihr so kommunikativ mi mir wart........
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



So falsch sind wir nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Noch 18 Posts


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

ähh 17


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

nur noch einer fürn gerd


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

immer dieser Streß, ich glaube ich mach mir jetzt erstmal `nen Tee! 


EDIT: Huch, tatah... danke, danke, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Wer war eigentlich der Sack der zuerst gelöscht hat???


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

ich wär mal widder dran


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

ok hier einer mehr


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

de gerd hats


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

wer alles hier tippt ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

glückwunsch gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich wär mal widder dran



Schleimer


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

tolles spiel


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schleimer [/QUOTE ]


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

diese 30 sec nerven ! wie immer, wenns drauf ankommt


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> de gerd hats





wissefux schrieb:


> glückwunsch gerd



Was hat er?


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

jetzt gilts


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

aber uf de seid 1000 is des net mer


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

25k


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

ich bin müde...


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

knapp vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (29. Mai 2007)

.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> 25k



*Du hast betrogen, pah! *


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

müsse mer widder was lösche ?


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

so viele Posts gabs noch nie in einer Minute...


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Du hast betrogen, pah! *



hab ich nicht...ihr alten löscher


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> .



Das DU Dich mal wieder wieder bei ner K Wende blicken läßt? Bist aber auch langsammer geworden


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

seite 1000 hab ich noch lang net voll  

ist euch eigentlich klar, dass der gerd hier 1/5 des gesamten freds gepostet hat


----------



## arkonis (29. Mai 2007)

mein mailer macht nicht mehr ping


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> müsse mer widder was lösche ?


ne in zukunft werde die Computerfachleut ned mer zugelasse zum Gesellschaftsspiel oder sie krische en Blackberry, damit chancengleichheit besteht. 

25 ka uff seite 1000 is aber cool. Glühstrumpf an hkn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> mein mailer macht nicht mehr ping



Mach Dich nicht verrückt das ist so wenn man älter wird


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Noch 988


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> ist euch eigentlich klar, dass der gerd hier 1/5 des gesamten freds gepostet hat



oh, dann ist der Prozentsatz gefallen...


----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

seite 1000 zählt erst bei der höchsten einstellung. hat noch ca. 370 seiten zeit. haut mal in die tasten


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ne in zukunft werde die Computerfachleut ned mer zugelasse zum Gesellschaftsspiel oder sie krische en Blackberry, damit chancengleichheit besteht.
> 
> 25 ka uff seite 1000 is aber cool. Glühstrumpf an hkn


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> so viele Posts gabs noch nie in einer Minute...


 
Der server vom forum hatte wohl echte schwierigkeiten  war etwas "hartleibig."

Gemeinsame Erlebnisse schweissen zusammen. 
Plauschercommunity is a family


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mach Dich nicht verrückt das ist so wenn man älter wird



  Willkommen im Club!


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> seite 1000 hab ich noch lang net voll
> 
> ist euch eigentlich klar, dass der gerd hier 1/5 des gesamten freds gepostet hat



Der olle Spammer.


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Ihr seid doch spinnert!

2min aufem Pot gesessen und ganze 2 Seiten mehr Thread!


----------



## arkonis (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mach Dich nicht verrückt das ist so wenn man älter wird



hab ich vorgesorgt, pc hängt an einer Stereoanlage mit einer leistung wo selbst am ende der Strasse nen plauscher nur den Kopf aus dem fenster hängen muss um zu hören wann der "ping" kommt


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der server vom forum hatte wohl echte schwierigkeiten  war etwas "hartleibig."
> 
> Gemeinsame Erlebnisse schweissen zusammen.
> Plauschercommunity is a family



 genau!


----------



## caroka (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch spinnert!
> 
> 2min aufem Pot gesessen und ganze 2 Seiten mehr Thread!



Was brauchst Du auch solange?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

lang her das der Fred so gerannt ist  


Freu mich schon Carstens Kommentare


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> so viele Posts gabs noch nie in einer Minute...


 

Eben ruft meine Mitarbeiterin aus der Filiale an und fragt wörtlich:

Die blonde Dame mit dem schwarzen Schnauzer, wie heißt die denn bitte noch mal, ich hab den Namen vergessen.

Leider hatte ich gerade an meinem Wasser getrunken und es noch nicht verschluckt. 

So gelacht hab ich lange nicht mehr.

Sie meinte die blonde Dame ohne Damenbart, die gelegentlich mit ihrem Hund, einem Schnauzer, in den Laden kommt.

Jetz muss ich erst mal den Feudel holen.

aua mei zwerschfell


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lang her das der Fred so gerannt ist
> 
> 
> Freu mich schon Carstens Kommentare



Wir könnten mal wieder geheim planen, lästern, oder dergleichen. Schafft er eh nicht alles nachzulesen. - Andererseits verfolgt er das Ganze ja auch oft inkognito... Bin also lieber mal etwas vorsichtiger!  Am Ende schenkt er mir sonst seine noch zu streckende Enduro nicht!


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Eben ruft meine Mitarbeiterin aus der Filiale an und fragt wörtlich:
> 
> Die blonde Dame mit dem schwarzen Schnauzer, wie heißt die denn bitte noch mal, ich hab den Namen vergessen.
> 
> ...



   

Der PC ist zum Glück ja nicht davongeschwemmt worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

ich geh dann mal shoppen.

hoffe, dass ich zur 26 k wieder rechtzeitig zurück bin


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich geh dann mal shoppen.
> 
> hoffe, dass ich zur 26 k wieder rechtzeitig zurück bin



nicht, wenn Du auch 2min-5h brauchst!


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Eben ruft meine Mitarbeiterin aus der Filiale an und fragt wörtlich:
> 
> Die blonde Dame mit dem schwarzen Schnauzer, wie heißt die denn bitte noch mal, ich hab den Namen vergessen.
> 
> ...



 Schee


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir könnten mal wieder geheim planen, lästern, oder dergleichen. Schafft er eh nicht alles nachzulesen. - Andererseits verfolgt er das Ganze ja auch oft inkognito... Bin also lieber mal etwas vorsichtiger!  Am Ende schenkt er mir sonst seine noch zu streckende Enduro nicht!



Ich hab ne Eisensäge, zum Verlägern und Zusammenkleben nehmen wir Kohlefaser mit GFK. Dann kannst de sagen Teilcarbonauststattung.

Bin gespannt was Carsten dazu sagt


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich geh dann mal shoppen.
> 
> hoffe, dass ich zur 26 k wieder rechtzeitig zurück bin


Komm doch nach Homburg zum Shoppen.........hier is lustisch heut..........
.....k  uronen kannst de hier auch los werden
übrischens hat die gleiche Mitarbeiterin schon einige solcher Klopper gerissen. - Entertainment pur.

Uff de Weihnachtsfeier lieg ich auch immer unnerm Tisch.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

*Carsten* *die Postings hier drüber sind wichtig!*


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. Mai 2007)

Es hat aufgehört zu regnen und die Strassen werden so langsam trocken. Morgen ist Sonne angesagt und hoffentlich auch die Trails bis dahin fahrbar.

Also: hm1800 mit GC zum Fuxi/Feldi/AK


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

@plauscher: hilfe, ich bin doch nur kurz heimgefaaaahn.


----------



## arkonis (29. Mai 2007)

nix mit Sonnenschein, eben hab ich in den Nachichten gehört dass Neuschnee gibt und ein Tief nach dem anderen durch D-Land zieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

@fuel: wir hatten eine in der klasse die hat bei der frage ob sie mal ein 30cm lineal hat sage und schreibe drei minuten in ihrem schulmäppchen (20cm) nachgeguggt. die wollts aber auch net raffen. es muss solche leute geben.....


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Es hat aufgehört zu regnen und die Strassen werden so langsam trocken. Morgen ist Sonne angesagt und hoffentlich auch die Trails bis dahin fahrbar.
> 
> Also: hm1800 mit GC zum Fuxi/Feldi/AK


 
Mit go crazy 18oo höhenmeter ??
Würde HM = Hohe Mark für richtig erachten.
Falls ich komme, dann später ( Laden bis 19 Uhr offen) Soll ich Dir denn dann die Reifen mitbringen??


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mit go crazy 18oo höhenmeter ??
> Würde HM = Hohe Mark für richtig erachten.
> Falls ich komme, dann später ( Laden bis 19 Uhr offen) Soll ich Dir denn dann die Reifen mitbringen??



vertickste ihm die mibro teile??? würden gut an sein radl passen....


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @fuel: wir hatten eine in der klasse die hat bei der frage ob sie mal ein 30cm lineal hat sage und schreibe drei minuten in ihrem schulmäppchen (20cm) nachgeguggt. die wollts aber auch net raffen. es muss solche leute geben.....


 
Hab demnächst 25 jähriges Klassentreffen, da werden so Dinger auch zum Dessert gereicht.

Übrigens die gleiche Mitarbeiterin hat mich mit einer Kleiderstange voll Ware abends mit den Worten empfangen. Ach sie bringen ja noch was da muß ich erst mal meinen Mann anrufen.

Dann rief Sie Ihren Mann an und sagte wörtlich.:
Du Schatz heut abend wird es etwas später mein Chef is eben noch mit nem Riesenständer hoch gekomme, den muß ich erst noch bearbeiten.

Der Herr Ehemann war 5 min später im Laden mit 2 verschiedene Schuh, so hat er sich uffgerecht......


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Eben ruft meine Mitarbeiterin aus der Filiale an und fragt wörtlich:
> 
> Die blonde Dame mit dem schwarzen Schnauzer, wie heißt die denn bitte noch mal, ich hab den Namen vergessen.
> 
> ...



Der absolute Hammer


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @fuel: wir hatten eine in der klasse die hat bei der frage ob sie mal ein 30cm lineal hat sage und schreibe drei minuten in ihrem schulmäppchen (20cm) nachgeguggt. die wollts aber auch net raffen. es muss solche leute geben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vertickste ihm die mibro teile??? würden gut an sein radl passen....


Pärche Diesel ust 2.5


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vertickste ihm die mibro teile??? würden gut an sein radl passen....


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @plauscher: hilfe, ich bin doch nur kurz heimgefaaaahn.



Wer Plauscherei säät...


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo! Hab eben mit TA foniert....sieht schlecht aus mit Samstag   ...
Jetzt kansch nur hoffen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab demnächst 25 jähriges Klassentreffen, da werden so Dinger auch zum Dessert gereicht.
> 
> Übrigens die gleiche Mitarbeiterin hat mich mit einer Kleiderstange voll Ware abends mit den Worten empfangen. Ach sie bringen ja noch was da muß ich erst mal meinen Mann anrufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer Plauscherei säät...



soll des heißen ich sei schuld???? ich könnt grad kotzen, dass ich gleich widder fott muss.


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab demnächst 25 jähriges Klassentreffen, da werden so Dinger auch zum Dessert gereicht.
> 
> Übrigens die gleiche Mitarbeiterin hat mich mit einer Kleiderstange voll Ware abends mit den Worten empfangen. Ach sie bringen ja noch was da muß ich erst mal meinen Mann anrufen.
> 
> ...




Schmerzen!


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Maggo! Hab eben mit TA foniert....sieht schlecht aus mit Samstag   ...
> Jetzt kansch nur hoffen



verbieten die dir rad zu fahren?? was für ne ausrede hatten se denn jetzt widder?


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> soll des heißen ich sei schuld???? ich könnt grad kotzen, dass ich gleich widder fott muss.



isch aach - so un so


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab demnächst 25 jähriges Klassentreffen, da werden so Dinger auch zum Dessert gereicht.
> 
> Übrigens die gleiche Mitarbeiterin hat mich mit einer Kleiderstange voll Ware abends mit den Worten empfangen. Ach sie bringen ja noch was da muß ich erst mal meinen Mann anrufen.
> 
> ...



scheise mir fallen die brüller nicht mehr ein......wäre aber ohnehin schwer oben geschriebenes zu toppen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Nee die können nix für der Lackiermensch kommt net ausem Arsch.
Sie sagen mir aber morgen noch mal bescheid obs wirklich nix wird 
Fahr ich halt mit dem HT mit...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ......wäre aber ohnehin schwer oben geschriebenes zu toppen....



das is nicht zu toppen 



ich will doch nochmal suchen gehen, hört jetzt auf


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das is nicht zu toppen
> 
> 
> 
> ich will doch nochmal suchen gehen, hört jetzt auf



was suchen??? rosenheide? wie schauts mit morsche? stehts?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie schauts mit morsche? stehts?



Sicherlich stehts,
wird cooooooooooooooool man, 
vielleicht sehen wir ja ein paar GCler die uns bekannt vorkommen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was suchen???



BMX Park


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Grr ich will nicht mehr mit meinem Alten fahren *quengel* Drückt mir die Daumen für morgen


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Grr ich will nicht mehr mit meinem Alten fahren *quengel* Drückt mir die Daumen für morgen


Das kommt in der besten Partnerschaft vor, daß einer den anderen "Alten" mal stehen lässt


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Mai 2007)

Was ist denn hier los? 
Das Wetter hinterlässt wohl seine Spuren.......


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

zumal ich ja neu verliebt bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nicht, wenn Du auch 2min-5h brauchst!



puhh, das war knapp  



fUEL schrieb:


> Übrigens die gleiche Mitarbeiterin hat mich mit einer Kleiderstange voll Ware abends mit den Worten empfangen. Ach sie bringen ja noch was da muß ich erst mal meinen Mann anrufen.
> 
> Dann rief Sie Ihren Mann an und sagte wörtlich.:
> Du Schatz heut abend wird es etwas später mein Chef is eben noch mit nem Riesenständer hoch gekomme, den muß ich erst noch bearbeiten.
> ...



den kannte ich schon


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> BMX Park


finden finden quÃ¤ngelbengel,-----mein flow braucht Einsatz. 
am liebsten Tables, schÃ¤tz ich mehr als Doubles. und sonstige nettigkeiten zum pushen und hÃ¼pfen. 

Hab so nen Billighelm mit Surroundstereo fÃ¼r 35 â¬ gekauft, damit macht sowas noch mehr spaÃ.
Der sound klingst sch.... aber man hat noch teil am Geschehen, nicht so wie mit OhrenstÃ¶pseln

Gott sei dank is am flow stahrlforke dran, da kann nix verstellt sein, bin immer noch geschockt........vom So. 
Der sdf hat es schon mal in Kelkheim auf dem Pfarramtshof bewegt 3 mal im Kreis und hat auch gegrinst, weil er sich vorkam wie uf em kinnerrrad.


Wir kÃ¶nne dann ja noch in o..enbach streeten gehn, wenn mer noch Energie habe. ........mein flow is singlespeed, des kostet dann noch paar kÃ¶rner.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Gude CR


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Mai 2007)

das mit TA klingt ja ähnlich C *handreich*


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sicherlich stehts,
> wird cooooooooooooooool man,
> vielleicht sehen wir ja ein paar GCler die uns bekannt vorkommen



was steht? morgen 1730 hm und 1815 ft? dann wäre ich vielleicht auch da^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Wie viele hm? (nein keine Hohemarks )
Langsamfahrertauglich?


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das mit TA klingt ja ähnlich C *handreich*



Zufall? Neeiinn ich glaube an eine Verschwörung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Mai 2007)

wirkt fast so  finds trotzdem schade


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Ja ich auch


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Mai 2007)

Guude zusamme,
war heute ein Feiertag in Hessen, den ich nicht kenne 
Ihr ward doch im Gegensatz zu mir nicht auf der A*****, neeee das kann nicht sein, des derf ned  , unmöschlisch bei dem Geblubber hier heud.



Maggo schrieb:


> ich freu mich für euch, dass es euch gefallen hat.....und schön, dass du dich offensichtlich sehr gut erholt hast. mehr brauch ich nicht......ausser vielleicht carstens rad....


Grigsd ja schon den Foddo, da kannsde dann wenischdens schöne Bilder vom bzw. von carstens Rad machen .


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Eben ruft meine Mitarbeiterin aus der Filiale an und fragt wörtlich:
> 
> Die blonde Dame mit dem schwarzen Schnauzer, wie heißt die denn bitte noch mal, ich hab den Namen vergessen.
> 
> ...


 köstlich


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was steht? morgen 1730 hm und 1815 ft? dann wäre ich vielleicht auch da^^



Machen wir 1830 ft, dann haben wir mehr Zeit zum Plauschen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Zufall? Neeiinn ich glaube an eine Verschwörung



 um was geht es bei Euch?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los?
> Das Wetter hinterlässt wohl seine Spuren.......



es hat Zeiten gegeben da gings jeden Tag so ab


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir könnten mal wieder geheim planen, lästern, oder dergleichen. Schafft er eh nicht alles nachzulesen. - Andererseits verfolgt er das Ganze ja auch oft inkognito... Bin also lieber mal etwas vorsichtiger!  Am Ende schenkt er mir sonst seine noch zu streckende Enduro nicht!


Du potentieller Folterknecht Du ...


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Eisensäge, zum Verlägern und Zusammenkleben nehmen wir Kohlefaser mit GFK. Dann kannst de sagen Teilcarbonauststattung.
> 
> Bin gespannt was Carsten dazu sagt


 Hilfe, Frankenstein ist auferstanden, *HIIIIILFE *


Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Carsten* *die Postings hier drüber sind wichtig!*


Nichts anderes habe ich von Euch erwartet, Hombres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

@lugga: gefunne un für gut befunne???


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Machen wir 1830 ft, dann haben wir mehr Zeit zum Plauschen




vielleicht schaffe ich es auch 1730 zur hm (entscheidet sich noch), wobei sich eben mein knöchel wieder gemeldet hat


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

ach ja, habs gefunden 





Hab auch versucht drauf zu springen 

, die Wilde war wie am Boden festgeklebt. Pushen hab ich auch versucht, einmal hatte ich das Gefühl etwas wäre anders gewesen   
Wie kann man den mit so kurzen Anläufen springen? Ist mir schleierhaft, ich konnte da gar nicht so schnell werden das die Wilde auch annähernd auf den Gedanken kommen würde abzuheben 

Da brauch ich nen Fachmann


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Hab noch zwei:









Es gibt da auch noch ne längere Gerade die 30 cm hohe Wellen im Abstand von einem Meter hat. Die ist ganz interessant wenn sie schnell gefahren wird


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @lugga: gefunne un für gut befunne???



gefunden ja, ob gut kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## Hopi (29. Mai 2007)

ich hatte es zuspät gesehen das Du los bist, sonst wäre ich kurz rüber gekommen. Hast Du die Hügel auf dem Weg zum Table mal versucht. Dort sollte man erst mal üben denn Table heißt abspringen>überfliegen>in die Landung  ist aber zur Zeit sehr schwer die haben da an dem ding gebastelt ich komme öfters mit dem Hinterrad noch auf die Ladekannte.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich hatte es zuspät gesehen das Du los bist, sonst wäre ich kurz rüber gekommen. Hast Du die Hügel auf dem Weg zum Table mal versucht. Dort sollte man erst mal üben denn Table heißt abspringen>überfliegen>in die Landung  ist aber zur Zeit sehr schwer die haben da an dem ding gebastelt ich komme öfters mit dem Hinterrad noch auf die Ladekannte.



Hab probiert alles zu springen bis auf die Doubles, hab mich aber in dem Bereich der auf den Fotos ist die meiste Zeit aufgehalten und von springen zu reden ist eigentlich übertrieben


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab probiert alles zu springen bis auf die Doubles, hab mich aber in dem Bereich der auf den Fotos ist die meiste Zeit aufgehalten und von springen zu reden ist eigentlich übertrieben



LUSCHE................


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

*Meinst Du mich mit der Lusche???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

*WAS IST, WIRD JETZT GEKNIFFEN????*


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Dann wär das ja geklärt!


Pah!


----------



## Hopi (29. Mai 2007)

die double kann man auch nicht springen die müssen erst neu gemacht werden ist mit einem Fully fast nicht möglich weil die Federung jetzt mal echt von Nachteil ist


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Wo issen des?

Und wie siehts mit der Tour morsche aus? Wo gehts hin? Plauschermäßiges Tempo? Trailig bergab? (Starr fahrbar? )


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann wär das ja geklärt!
> 
> 
> Pah!


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Wo issen des?
> 
> Und wie siehts mit der Tour morsche aus? Wo gehts hin? Plauschermäßiges Tempo? Trailig bergab? (Starr fahrbar? )



morsche 1730hohemark oder aber 1815-1830 fuxi. plauschertempo iss ehrensache. trailig bergab?ja?starr fahrbar?der andi1 würde es fahren. im zweifelsfall warten wir unten. helm ist def. pflicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Seit sich mein Kumpane das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hat denke ich sogar über Protektoren nach *hust*

Gut Leute ich bin dabei  wie solls Wedder werden?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Gut, wie immer wenn wir unterwegs sind 




GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



was soll das eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

*Holst Du die Smilies immer bei mir?*





Da ist verboten!


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was soll das eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen?



och,nix.....bis morsche. ich feu mich


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Seit sich mein Kumpane das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hat denke ich sogar über Protektoren nach *hust*
> 
> Gut Leute ich bin dabei  wie solls Wedder werden?



Viel wichtiger: Wer chauffiert mich zur hm???


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Ich mich auch


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gut, wie immer wenn wir unterwegs sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



siehe Sonntag...


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Gerd ich könnte dich vielleicht abhohlen. Wird halt kuschelig im Corsa


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Mai 2007)

@ Gerd un Lugga: Ihr macht aus meinem Bike keinen Landauer ...













.... ich hab vorgesorgt  ...











... Finger weg ... 

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> um was geht es bei Euch?



Um ihre über Katalog bestellten Süßen...


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... Finger weg ...
> 
> ...



Ich bin Dino-Echsbärte!


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @ Gerd un Lugga: Ihr macht aus meinem Bike keinen Landauer ...
> 
> .... ich hab vorgesorgt  ...
> 
> ...



Wie schnell sind die im Gelände?


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Gerd ich könnte dich vielleicht abhohlen. Wird halt kuschelig im Corsa


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Gerd ich könnte dich vielleicht abhohlen. Wird halt kuschelig im Corsa



Wie war das nochmal: Gleicher Stadtteil wie arkonis?


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Mai 2007)

Chance 50/50, das ich morgen zur hm mitkomme; klärt sich im frühen Vormittag


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie schnell sind die im Gelände?



In der Größe sicherlich nicht so schnell. Kannst Du sicherlich drüber rollen!


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie schnell sind die im Gelände?


schneller als Du laufen kannst .... und noch schneller als Du biken kannst .... *töööön*

Wadenbeisser eben !


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Heddernheim(nähe Niederursel)

Ka wo arko wohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Chance 99/01, das ich morgen zur hm mitkomme; klärt sich im frühen Vormittag



Ich glaub bei Dir , hab mir erlaubt die Zahlen in ein aktzeptables Verhältnis zu rücken


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Heddernheim(nähe Niederursel)
> 
> Ka wo arko wohnt



Ach ja, richtig, ne, nicht da wo... Wäre ein super Umweg für Dich: Hofheim...


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger: Wer chauffiert mich zur hm???



ich würds auf der stelle tun, fahre aber direkt vom brotspenderverein dahin.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> siehe Sonntag...



He Gerd, ich geh halt nun mal früh schlafen, was soll ich machen. Bin ja jetzt wo wieder was los ist noch hocken geblieben. Bitte zieh keine falschen Schlüsse


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

Joa halt über die A66 nach Hofheim und zurück 
Hab dir meine Nummer geschickt wenn du nix finden solltest einfach rechtzeitig durchklingeln


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wadenbeisser eben !



quatsch die sehen anders aus - schwarz, 3mm pins und an meinem bike dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei Dir , hab mir erlaubt die Zahlen in ein aktzeptables Verhältnis zu rücken


 Das muß ich entweder mit ihr 

 oder mit ihr 

 abklären


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach ja, richtig, ne, nicht da wo... Wäre ein super Umweg für Dich: Hofheim...



du solltest aber schon dabei sein, wie machst du das denn in zukunft mit gc??


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> quatsch die sehen anders aus - schwarz, 3mm pins und an meinem bike dran



Zum Glück sind die nicht so schnell und Ihnen schmecken nur Deine Waden!


----------



## Tech3 (29. Mai 2007)

So ich hau mich inne kiste muss um 5 wieder raus 
Nacht!


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> He Gerd, ich geh halt nun mal früh schlafen, was soll ich machen. Bin ja jetzt wo wieder was los ist noch hocken geblieben. Bitte zieh keine falschen Schlüsse



ich glaub es ging ums wedder.....siehe sonntag.


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Das muß ich entweder mit ihr
> 
> oder mit ihr
> 
> abklären



Erstere (Deine Freundin) hat bestimmt Verständnis, letztere (Deine Frau) vielleicht nicht...


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub es ging ums wedder.....siehe sonntag.



 Ja, dachte ich auch.


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Joa halt über die A66 nach Hofheim und zurück
> Hab dir meine Nummer geschickt wenn du nix finden solltest einfach rechtzeitig durchklingeln


Hi KK,
ich möchte Deine Hilfsbereitschaft nicht torpedieren; ich könnte Gerd auch morgen mitnehmen, er wohnt ca. 600m Luftlinie von mir.

(wenns bei mir klappt und Gerd bereit is, mit seinem Bike hinten auf dem Biketräger Platz zu nehmen, damit mein Speci im Auto nicht unnötig feucht wird )


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du solltest aber schon dabei sein, wie machst du das denn in zukunft mit gc??



Erst mal gar nicht. Was haltet ihr denn vom Leasen? VW Fox 1800  und zwei Jahre lang 88  im Monat. Komplettpreis8, oder 9 Tsd.


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

ich mach mich ma in die kiste....bis neulisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @ Gerd un Lugga: Ihr macht aus meinem Bike keinen Landauer ...
> 
> 
> Geiles Pic - Ketchup auf die Lefzen und ins Avatar mit rotem sSunndownerumriß .
> ...


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Erst mal gar nicht. Was haltet ihr denn vom Leasen? VW Fox 1800  und zwei Jahre lang 88  im Monat. Komplettpreis8, oder 9 Tsd.



iss der passat richtig platt? hasten verschrottet? irgendein auto wirste ja leider brauchen.


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hi KK,
> ich möchte Deine Hilfsbereitschaft nicht torpedieren; ich könnte Gerd auch morgen mitnehmen, er wohnt ca. 600m Luftlinie von mir.
> 
> (wenns bei mir klappt und Gerd bereit is, mit seinem Bike hinten auf dem Biketräger Platz zu nehmen, damit mein Speci im Auto nicht unnötig feucht wird )



Wäre mir selbstverständlich eine Ehre!!!    Laß uns mal den Vormittag verleben.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub es ging ums wedder.....siehe sonntag.



Meinstde?


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hi KK,
> ich möchte Deine Hilfsbereitschaft nicht torpedieren; ich könnte Gerd auch morgen mitnehmen, er wohnt ca. 600m Luftlinie von mir.
> 
> (wenns bei mir klappt und Gerd bereit is, mit seinem Bike hinten auf dem Biketräger Platz zu nehmen, damit mein Speci im Auto nicht unnötig feucht wird )


uff die billische Plätz aua


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, dachte ich auch.



tatsächlich


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Meinstde?


is da e Steilkurv ????????????biddddde !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss der passat richtig platt? hasten verschrottet? irgendein auto wirste ja leider brauchen.



Naja, Kupplungsbeläge, Auspuff, Federung, ?. Ich komme ohne Schwung keinen Bordstein mehr hoch...


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> is da e Steilkurv ????????????biddddde !!!!!!!!!!!!



Bessä als jedde Seifeober!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> is da e Steilkurv ????????????biddddde !!!!!!!!!!!!



Ne, sorry,  da gibts nicht eine Steilkurve


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne, sorry,  da gibts nicht eine Steilkurve


























es sind zwei Steilkurven


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Erst mal gar nicht. Was haltet ihr denn vom Leasen? VW Fox 1800 â¬ und zwei Jahre lang 88 â¬ im Monat. Komplettpreis8, oder 9 Tsd.


Restwert ? Ãbernahme angedacht von Dir ? km-Begrenzung/Leistung ? 

Leasing ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als ne Bank; wobei Du evtl. nicht so viel Rabatt bekommst, as if you leih des Geld bei der Bank und zahlst dort Cash auf die Theke. Zumal das Autohaus vom Leasinggeber i.d.R. noch eine Provision erhÃ¤lt, die Du letztendlich zahlst.

Wenn Du das Auto nach der Vertragslaufzeit "einfach" wieder zurÃ¼ckgeben willst/kannst, kÃ¶nnte das anders aussehen (keine Arbeit+Risiko mit Verkauf).

Sollte man mal durchrechnen %Â²xâ¬/$ etc. etc. .


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

@RH: heute bin ich nicht und morgen werde ich leider nicht zum Cycle-Planet kommen.


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> es sind zwei Steilkurven


Geilomat, yippy 

Übigens Gerd : auto fängt mit: au  an und hört mit : o  auf 

Fahr auf 2 Rädern


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2007)

bin jetzt fort, GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Erst mal gar nicht. Was haltet ihr denn vom Leasen? VW Fox 1800  und zwei Jahre lang 88  im Monat. Komplettpreis8, oder 9 Tsd.



fox fahre ich auch, der Motor ist wie eine Nähmaschine, zieht kaum an und ist einfach nur  da war mein alter corsa cc bj94 um länger besser. Ansonsten ganz vernüftiges Auto, sehr wendig, kein schnickschnack und recht robust, Verbrauch ist aber höher als bei anderen kleinwagen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin jetzt fort, GN8


dto. Gude N8 @all


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> fox fahre ich auch, der Motor ist wie eine Nähmaschine, zieht kaum an und ist einfach nur  da war mein alter corsa cc bj94 um länger besser. Ansonsten ganz vernüftiges Auto, sehr wendig, kein schnickschnack und recht robust, Verbrauch ist aber höher als bei anderen kleinwagen.



Danke für die Info! Habe ich mir anhand der Werte so ähnlich gedacht...


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Restwert ? Übernahme angedacht von Dir ? km-Begrenzung/Leistung ?
> 
> Leasing ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als ne Bank; wobei Du evtl. nicht so viel Rabatt bekommst, as if you leih des Geld bei der Bank und zahlst dort Cash auf die Theke. Zumal das Autohaus vom Leasinggeber i.d.R. noch eine Provision erhält, die Du letztendlich zahlst.
> 
> ...



Werde mich wohl mal von dem ein, oder anderen Pferdeverkäufer belabern lassen (müssen).


----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Geilomat, yippy
> 
> Übigens Gerd : auto fängt mit: au  an und hört mit : o  auf
> 
> Fahr auf 2 Rädern



Geht leider nicht immer.


----------



## arkonis (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! Habe ich mir anhand der Werte so ähnlich gedacht...



also die werte sagen eigendlich nicht viel, bin auch schon Kleinwagen mit den gleichen werten gefahren und die hatten einen spritzigern Motor. Das besondere am fox ist eben die einfache konstruktion, wenig elektronik dafür weniger pannenanfällig. Nur Spaß zu fahren macht der definitiv nicht.


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Restwert ? Ãbernahme angedacht von Dir ? km-Begrenzung/Leistung ?
> 
> Leasing ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als ne Bank; wobei Du evtl. nicht so viel Rabatt bekommst, as if you leih des Geld bei der Bank und zahlst dort Cash auf die Theke. Zumal das Autohaus vom Leasinggeber i.d.R. noch eine Provision erhÃ¤lt, die Du letztendlich zahlst.
> 
> ...


Macht nur Sinn wenn Gewerbe und ohne Anzahlung; kein Vermarktungsrisiko und nach Dir die Sintflut 
z. B 
300 im Monat 36 Monate lang bei ner Karre fÃ¼r30kâ¬ und hinnerher TschÃ¼Ã

Deshalb nehm ich immer 2 
Privat kaufen mit max Prozenten 
GeschÃ¤ft leasen mit guten Prozenten


Nennt sich nicht kollateraler Schaden sondern Vertragsfreiheit und ist legitim 

Es gibt ja auch gemischte Versicherungen:
Rechtsschutz Privat und GeschÃ¤ft kombiniert, die Gewichtung ist nicht so wichtig, solange der private Anteil geringer bleibt als der GeschÃ¤ftliche.

Deshalb sollte bei Ã¤hnlichen Werten der private auch stÃ¤rker subventioniert werden vom HÃ¤ndler/Makler, deines Vertrauens.


Du brauchst nen freien Kopf und etwas Zeit mit nem Rechner und einem Block Papier.
Privates Leasing ist in aller Regelzu teuer.
Denk dran, die Zinsen gehen im Juni wieder 0,25 hoch. 

Wenn Du ne Minimalkiste, nen Laster oder nen Unimog willst gugg mal bei der Vebeg( Verwertung fÃ¼r Bundeseigentum) da gibt es vom gepanzerten Unimog bis zum Polizeimoped alles was fÃ¤hrt zu steigern. 

Ein Freund hat nen unimog gekauft fÃ¼r 2300 DM, mit Zapfwelle, Bagger und AnhÃ¤nger. 

Damit shuttels Du uns alle auf den alten KÃ¶nig und fÃ¼rs gesparte gibt es ein Intense, Nicolai, Lappiere oder sonst was nettes fÃ¼r alle.


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind die nicht so schnell und Ihnen schmecken nur Deine Waden!



hmm, da ich bis jetzt ja nur einpaar meter mit den dingern gefahren bin waren die noch nicht hungrig...hoffentlich bleibt das auch so


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, da ich bis jetzt ja nur einpaar meter mit den dingern gefahren bin waren die noch nicht hungrig...hoffentlich bleibt das auch so


 
Minimalausführung: Fußballknieschoner beim Hochfahren, Dh - Schoner beim Abfahren, die Strümpf an de Gabelholm und kein Wild kommt in die Nähe.

Prima Erfolg für wenishc Geld.


----------



## fUEL (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Minimalausführung: Fußballknieschoner beim Hochfahren, Dh - Schoner beim Abfahren, die Strümpf an de Gabelholm und kein Wild kommt in die Nähe.
> 
> Prima Erfolg für wenishc Geld.


Nacht geh penne oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Macht nur Sinn wenn Gewerbe und ohne Anzahlung; kein Vermarktungsrisiko und nach Dir die Sintflut
> z. B
> 300 im Monat 36 Monate lang bei ner Karre für30k und hinnerher Tschüß
> 
> ...



Du gäbst `nen prima Autoverkäufer: Kann mir nicht mal ein neues Rad leisten, brauche mir aber nur ein Auto kaufen und schon kann ich mir mehrere neue Räder leisten...


----------



## arkonis (29. Mai 2007)

was auch ganz gut ist: ein Zweisitzer als Gewerbeauto anmelden und du hast wenig Versicherung und Steuern. Die Ladefläche kannst du dann für den Biketransport benutzen.
Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: hat jemand mal so ein Auto mit viel Laderaum zu vermieten, am besten mit Anhängerkupplung, vielleicht sogar ein Bus, über Leihgebühr läst sich verhandeln


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Minimalausführung: Fußballknieschoner beim Hochfahren, Dh - Schoner beim Abfahren, die Strümpf an de Gabelholm und kein Wild kommt in die Nähe.
> 
> Prima Erfolg für wenishc Geld.



fußballknieschoner? hmm, wenn du mir sagst wie die aussehen...was zum schutz der waade hinten wäre toll


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mit go crazy 18oo höhenmeter ??
> Würde HM = Hohe Mark für richtig erachten.
> Falls ich komme, dann später ( Laden bis 19 Uhr offen) Soll ich Dir denn dann die Reifen mitbringen??



@fUEL

hatte noch schnell was gepostet und fuhr dann in den AD. Wir kürzen bei den Plauschern ungemein.


hm1800 = Hohemark 18:00
AK = Altkönig
Hubbel = 1=plumps
ft = fuxi
fb = feldi


----------



## saharadesertfox (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, Kupplungsbeläge, Auspuff, Federung, ?. Ich komme ohne Schwung keinen Bordstein mehr hoch...



Das hört sich mehr nach einem müden Biker an.


----------



## arkonis (30. Mai 2007)




----------



## arkonis (30. Mai 2007)

ist hier jemanden schon mal aufgefallen das der fred hier die schlechtesten Bewertungen hat


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ist hier jemanden schon mal aufgefallen das der fred hier die schlechtesten Bewertungen hat



man kann nicht alles haben...dafür haben wir hier die coolsten leute. ich find euch prima


----------



## Tech3 (30. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit! (Erster )
Ok MTK dann nimm du den Gerd mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

das wird ja dann hoffentlich richtig voll später....

gude morsche


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

moin !

bin auch endlich durch mit lesen. musste erst mal auftauen bei der kälte da draussen aufm rad  
ich hasse es, im sommer wieder die winterklamotten rausholen zu müssen  

vielleicht sieht man sich heut abend im taunus  , wenns net hier auch noch zu schneien anfängt


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

wat is los  

schlaft ihr alle noch den gestrigen plausch-rausch aus ?


----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

ich musste meine sachen für nachher packen. man man man iss das immer ein haufen zeug, das man so für ne kurze runde immer braucht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin auch endlich durch mit lesen. musste erst mal auftauen bei der kälte da draussen aufm rad



Stimmt, war etwas frisch 



wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht sieht man sich heut abend im taunus  , wenns net hier auch noch zu schneien anfängt



Könnte sein...

... ich mein das mit dem Sehen im Taunus und nicht da mit dem Schneien


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mahlzeit! (Erster )
> Ok MTK dann nimm du den Gerd mit



Guten Morgen,

hoffentlich schaffts der MTK-Cube zeitlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

es fasse nochmal bitte einer eure geplante tour für mich zusammen !

muß mich wohl zwischen "awb", "fast awb aber heut net so schnell  " und "plauschertours" entscheiden ... wobei tendez zu awb geht, da die was neues in richtung kronberg anzubieten haben ...

1800 fuxi bzw 1800 hm ist beides theoretisch heute machbar ...

dann hab ich endlich wieder die wahl zwischen fully oder hardtail  
aber welches nun


----------



## fUEL (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du gäbst `nen prima Autoverkäufer: Kann mir nicht mal ein neues Rad leisten, brauche mir aber nur ein Auto kaufen und schon kann ich mir mehrere neue Räder leisten...


 
Ich sehe da wirklich ne Chance bei der Vebeg u. U. eine halbwegs vernünftige Karre zu kriegen. 

Kombis und Minibusse haben die immer viele. 
Und für den Fall das Du den Feindeskreis erweitern willst gibt es auch gepanzerte Ableger von Merkel, Schröder und anderen Sympathieträgern.

Der Osterweiterung des Bikegebietes steht also wenig entgegen.- Ankommen mit dem Panzer ist obligatorisch


Im Ernst: google halt mal VEBEG, sitzt in Kamerun (also FFM HanauerWarteumdieEcke)

Läuft so.:
Liste anschauen 
Besichtigen 
Steigern


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2007)

Mosche Plauscher,

wenn das Wetter hällt würde ich Heute mal zu Euch kommen. 
Was habt ihr vor? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## fUEL (30. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fußballknieschoner? hmm, wenn du mir sagst wie die aussehen...was zum schutz der waade hinten wäre toll


 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gibt es doch so Strümpfe/Stulpen mit Einlegefach für Schienbeinschoner im Fußballzubehör.
Auf der Rückseite hinterlassen die Pedale eh nur kleine Wunden und in der Regel keine Hemathome, da weichteile.
Vor den Pedalen muss man nur die Schienbeine schützen und wenn man keine Prpt. trägt is das denk ich ne Alternative.

Test it if you want


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mosche Plauscher,
> 
> wenn das Wetter hällt würde ich Heute mal zu Euch kommen.
> Was habt ihr vor?
> ...



bist doch schon hier


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bist doch schon hier



Aber nur virtuel.
Ich wollte mal mim Rad kommen, oder fahrt ihr nicht mehr und schreibt nur noch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> übrischens hat die gleiche Mitarbeiterin schon einige solcher Klopper gerissen. - Entertainment pur.
> 
> Uff de Weihnachtsfeier lieg ich auch immer unnerm Tisch.



Ähm - Vor Lachen oder mit der Mitarbeiterin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mosche Plauscher,
> 
> wenn das Wetter hällt würde ich Heute mal zu Euch kommen.
> Was habt ihr vor?
> ...



Ja genau, was geht denn heute so?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber nur virtuel.
> Ich wollte mal mim Rad kommen, oder fahrt ihr nicht mehr und schreibt nur noch?



Heute treffen wir uns um 17:30 an der Hohemark oder 18:30 am Fuxtanz.
Es wird wie immer ne Plauschertour werden. Sprich noch langsamer Hoch als an dem Tag als Ihr dabei wart  Je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit werden wir es dann Bergab krachen lassen. Wird Dir auf jeden Fall  Spaß bereiten.

Wo wir fahren steht noch nicht ganz genau fest.  Kann aber passieren das wir vom Feldi den Südhang fahren  zum Schluß wird der Victoriatrail dran glauben müssen. Was dazwischen kommt wird kurzfristig entschieden.

Wär schön wenn Du ich blicken läßt


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Heute treffen wir uns um 17:30 an der Hohemark oder 18:30 am Fuxtanz.
> Es wird wie immer ne Plauschertour werden. Sprich noch langsamer Hoch als an dem Tag als Ihr dabei wart  Je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit werden wir es dann Bergab krachen lassen. Wird Dir auf jeden Fall  Spaß bereiten.
> 
> Wo wir fahren steht noch nicht ganz genau fest.  Kann aber passieren das wir vom Feldi den Südhang fahren  zum Schluß wird der Victoriatrail dran glauben müssen. Was dazwischen kommt wird kurzfristig entschieden.
> ...



Hallo Lugga,

das ist doch mal ein Wort!
Ich warte auf einen Schrank der Heute geliefert wird, aber ich denke die werden nicht so spät kommen.
Ich werde da sein!!!!
Und wehe, es wird nicht lustig.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und wehe, es wird nicht lustig.



Dann wars das letzte mal das die Plauscher zusammen gefahren sind, aber glaub mir das is noch nie passiert und wird auch zukünftig nicht passieren, das gibt ne giggel Tour  


zur Fahrzeit: je nach geplausche max. 3 Std.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

Jetzt gibt es heute abend also drei Termine ab Hohemark:

17:30 Uhr Plauschertours
17:47 Uhr Schnelle (heute aber ausnahmsweise lockere) AWB Ausfahrt von Milass
18:00 Uhr AWB "Classic" von Laufand



Achso, GC ist ja heute auch noch


----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

@waltho: deswegen wirds auch kein lmb geben. ausserdem sind wir ja dann hoffentlich schon unterwegs, der awb termin iss soweit ich das mitbekommen habe auch erst heut früh reingekommen. ich denke wir stehn da mit dem anspruch an die ausfahrt eh irgendwie ausser konkurenz, da es ziemlich locker werden soll. iss also für jeden was dabei.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es heute abend also drei Termine ab Hohemark:
> 
> 17:30 Uhr Plauschertours
> 17:47 Uhr Schnelle (heute aber ausnahmsweise lockere) AWB Ausfahrt von Milass
> ...



Da könnte man direkt mal in so manchem Nachbarfred schauen ob sich da nicht ein paar Dauernörgler angesprochen fühlen   denen solls ja auch nicht langweilig werden


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @waltho: deswegen wirds auch kein lmb geben. ausserdem sind wir ja dann hoffentlich schon unterwegs, der awb termin iss soweit ich das mitbekommen habe auch erst heut früh reingekommen. ich denke wir stehn da mit dem anspruch an die ausfahrt eh irgendwie ausser konkurenz, da es ziemlich locker werden soll. iss also für jeden was dabei.



Deswegen gibts keinen LMB Eintag  Gerade deswegen würd ich einen machen  Hier kann doch jeder eintragen wann er will. Außerdem sind wir die Plauscher und nicht die Coucher.... 

Die AWBler sind doch eh viel zu schnell für uns. Sonntag hat die Mecki gesagt das sie sich überlegt ob sie mal bei uns mitfährt, die AWBler würden immer so rasen  Mecki weis schon wo die richtigen Männer fahren   

So jetzt hab ich aber genug Feuer gelegt...


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

jetzt weiß ich, wie ich es machen könnte :

also zum warmwerden 17 min plauschertours. dann nochmal 13 min vollgas mit milass. und dann steig ich wie gewohnt bei den awb-classics ein.

@lugga : könnt ihr so fahren, dass ich um 17.47 hm schaffe ?
@milass : schaffen wir es in 13 min zum fuxi und zurück zur hm ?

ach mist, ich schaff ja die 1730 hm wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich, wie ich es machen könnte :
> 
> also zum warmwerden 17 min plauschertours. dann nochmal 13 min vollgas mit milass. und dann steig ich wie gewohnt bei den awb-classics ein.
> 
> ...



Für Dich schaffen wir alles


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich aber genug Feuer gelegt...



des is aber die uffgab vom deifel. wenn der da net jetzt lunte riecht und mal widder aus den tiefen des erdreiches ufftauche tut


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... Sprich noch langsamer Hoch als an dem Tag als Ihr dabei wart  ...



 Noch langsamer???!  Da falle ich um...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> des is aber die uffgab vom deifel. wenn der da net jetzt lunte riecht und mal widder aus den tiefen des erdreiches ufftauche tut


och nööööö, net schon widder der alte höllensack.


----------



## Deifel (30. Mai 2007)




----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Noch langsamer???!  Da falle ich um...



sollen wir dir ein paar stützräder organisieren?? vielleicht gibts da ja was von bontrager.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @waltho



@Mahgo & All: Mein Nick lautet wa*h*ltho könntest Du Dir das bitte endlich mal merken


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mahgo & All: Mein Nick lautet wa*h*ltho könntest Du Dir das bitte endlich mal merken



Vielleicht solltest Du mal Die Bedeutung von Wahltho offen legen, is dann evtl. als Eselsbrücke zu gebrauchen


----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mahgo & All: Mein Nick lautet wa*h*ltho könntest Du Dir das bitte endlich mal merken



@whahlhthoh: sorry......kennst du das, wenn man sich einmal an irgendwas gewöhnt hat kriegt mans nichtmehr weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sollen wir dir ein paar stützräder organisieren?? vielleicht gibts da ja was von bontrager.



Räder von Bontrager???  Willst Du mich nun wegekeln?  Laß mal stecken!!! 

Bin immer noch am Überlegen, ob ich mir Laufräder von Whizz Wheels, oder einem lokalen Anbieter bestelle. Die lokalen hätten den Vorteil, dass ich mich im Bedarfsfall direkt an den Hersteller wenden könnte. (?)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Noch langsamer???!  Da falle ich um...



Tja, Du hast es so gewollt 

Was hältst Du denn von Selberbauen der Laufräder - Ich habe inzwischen das bewusste Werkzeug von DT 

Einfach genial, auch für den regelmässigen Check vorhandener Laufräder


----------



## Deifel (30. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mahgo & All: Mein Nick lautet wa*h*ltho könntest Du Dir das bitte endlich mal merken



Walto, wir kennen uns noch gar nicht, Du machst mir aber nen leckeren Eindruck


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du mal Die Bedeutung von Wahltho offen legen, is dann evtl. als Eselsbrücke zu gebrauchen



ich kenne jemanden, der spricht den ersten Teil immer wie das englische wall.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, Du hast es so gewollt
> 
> Was hältst Du denn von Selberbauen der Laufräder - Ich habe inzwischen das bewusste Werkzeug von DT
> 
> Einfach genial, auch für den regelmässigen Check vorhandener Laufräder




Kriegt man das selberbauen damit den hin? Hab gedacht da gehört auch einiges an Erfahrung dazu ?!


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, Du hast es so gewollt
> 
> Was hältst Du denn von Selberbauen der Laufräder - Ich habe inzwischen das bewusste Werkzeug von DT



     

Hmmmmmm, dann wäre ich ja selbst dafür verantwortlich...  Ich würde bei Gelegenheit aber gerne mal an mein Bontrager-Hinterrad gehen: Die Speichen an den Weitungen lockern, die Weitungen wieder zusammenpressen, die Felge mittig zentrieren. Dabei kann man bestimmt `ne Menge Erfahrungen sammeln. 

Ich würde auch `nen Kk mitbringen!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Noch langsamer???!  Da falle ich um...



Wir nehmen Dich in die Mitte und passen auf, daß das nicht passiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

Ich habe früher (Felgenbremszeiten) meine Laufräder immer selbst gebaut und die haben vom Einspeichen her perfekt gehalten.

Habe erst damit aufgehört, als ich auf Scheibenbremse umgestiegen bin.

Ich werde aber jetzt die Laufräder wieder selbst bauen.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe früher (Felgenbremszeiten) meine Laufräder immer selbst gebaut und die haben vom Einspeichen her perfekt gehalten.
> 
> Habe erst damit aufgehört, als ich auf Scheibenbremse umgestiegen bin.
> 
> Ich werde aber jetzt die Laufräder wieder selbst bauen.


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

da sinn se schon, die geister, die ich rief  

bruder, rette uns ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

@Fux: Was hast denn Du geraucht?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Der Fux hat den Deifel gerufen und hat Angst das er ihn nicht mehr loswird


----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

@gerd: ich halte whizz wheels für eindeutig zu teuer. dann doch lieber den lokalen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

Ach so, kann mich nicht schrecken, ich hab' dem längst meine Seele verkauft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: ich halte whizz wheels für eindeutig zu teuer. dann doch lieber den lokalen.



Ne, selberbauen rulez 

@Gerd: Was ist denn kk?


----------



## Deifel (30. Mai 2007)

Er wird mich nicht mehr loswerden, ich werde Ihm im Nacken sitzen. Bei jeder fahrt, immer und überall. Und im richtigen Moment schnapp ich ihn mir


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir nehmen Dich in die Mitte und passen auf, daß das nicht passiert



Sobald es runter geht, fahrt ihr so viel mit mir, wie ich mit euch hoch...


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Fux hat den Deifel gerufen und hat Angst das er ihn nicht mehr loswird



Tja, das schlechte Gewissen...


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, selberbauen rulez
> 
> @Gerd: Was ist denn kk?



Käsekuchen, mein allseits beliebtes Bestechungsritual.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Was hast denn Du geraucht?



bin aktiver nichtraucher  

wollte nur den bruder jörn bitten, ein gebet zum himmel zu schicken ...
ich verkaufe meine seele niemals ... soll den deifel doch der echte teufel holen


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sobald es runter geht, fahrt ihr so viel mit mir, wie ich mit euch hoch...



Da könne wir Dich auch in unsere Mitte nehmen, Maggo und ich haben festgestellt das gemeinsame Unternehmungen, sprich wir körperlichen Kontakt während das Bikens haben, an Schlüsselstellen wie Bachdurchquerungen durchaus Vorteilhaft zu werten sind und sich auch auf den giggel Anteil steigernd auswirken


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Er wird mich nicht mehr loswerden, ich werde Ihm im Nacken sitzen. Bei jeder fahrt, immer und überall. Und im richtigen Moment schnapp ich ihn mir



auf meim fully kriegste mich niemals. selbst fürn starrbike bist du höllengeburt viel zu lahm ...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da könne wir Dich auch in unsere Mitte nehmen, Maggo und ich haben festgestellt das gemeinsame Unternehmungen, sprich wir körperlichen Kontakt während das Bikens haben, an Schlüsselstellen wie Bachdurchquerungen durchaus Vorteilhaft zu werten sind und sich auch auf den giggel Anteil steigernd auswirken



Schade nur das wir dann beide naß sind


----------



## caroka (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich kenne jemanden, der spricht den ersten Teil immer wie das englische wall.



Inzwischen kann ich es doch schon.  Den Sipemue spreche ich immer engl. aus.


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

menno caro, kaum tauchst du auf, kommt der ganze fred zum erliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.ich bin noch da.


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schade nur das wir dann beide naß sind



war mir schon klar, dass das Giggeln sich auf *Dein* Giggeln, also *Deinen* Spaß bezog...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> war mir schon klar, dass das Giggeln sich auf *Dein* Giggeln, also *Deinen* Spaß bezog...



zusammen giggeln macht mehr Spaß als alleine giggeln!


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

die luft ist rein ...

bin auch wieder da


----------



## fUEL (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts keinen LMB Eintag  Gerade deswegen würd ich einen machen  Hier kann doch jeder eintragen wann er will. Außerdem sind wir die Plauscher und nicht die Coucher....
> 
> Die AWBler sind doch eh viel zu schnell für uns. Sonntag hat die Mecki gesagt das sie sich überlegt ob sie mal bei uns mitfährt, die AWBler würden immer so rasen  Mecki weis schon wo die richtigen Männer fahren
> 
> So jetzt hab ich aber genug Feuer gelegt...


 

Also ich hab letzten Mittwoch die AWB ler nur Schieben sehen und mich mit meiner Bemerkung  im Vorbeifahre, daß das ein Fahrrad ist beim Lupo in Misskredit gebracht.

War den Hühnerberg hoch, glaub aber ohne Hühner


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> war mir schon klar, dass das Giggeln sich auf *Dein* Giggeln, also *Deinen* Spaß bezog...



Frag mal den Maggo wer am meisten Spaß gehabt hat?


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also ich hab letzten Mittwoch die AWB ler nur Schieben sehen und mich mit meiner Bemerkung das das ein Fahrrad ist beim Lupo in Misskredit gebracht.
> 
> War den Hühnerberg hoch, glaub aber ohne Hühner



ich hab ne ausrede fürs schieben :
war mit meiner stadtschlampe unterwegs. im gelände machte sich dann extrem der verschleiß von kette und ritzel bemerkbar : durchrutschen bei jeder gelegenheit. bei meinen flachlandzura*****fahrten merkt man von verschleiß nullkommanix ...
ich fühlte mich richtig mies und gab am fuxtanz die tour auf ...

ober wo hast du uns denn da gesehen ? oder hast du die truppe später gesehen, als ich schon längst weg war ?


----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frag mal den Maggo wer am meisten Spaß gehabt hat?



genau!wir beide!!!!


----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also ich hab letzten Mittwoch die AWB ler nur Schieben sehen und mich mit meiner Bemerkung  im Vorbeifahre, daß das ein Fahrrad ist beim Lupo in Misskredit gebracht.
> 
> War den Hühnerberg hoch, glaub aber ohne Hühner



sowas macht man auch nicht, ich muss diesen kackhügel auch immer hochschieben.


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frag mal den Maggo wer am meisten Spaß gehabt hat?





Maggo schrieb:


> genau!wir beide!!!!



Ja, ja, ihr würdet mir den Inhalt jeder Pfütze gemeinsam gönnen! Schon gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sowas macht man auch nicht, ich muss diesen kackhügel auch immer hochschieben.



Von welcher Seite aus?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Mai 2007)

Wo isses dann jezd, des Teufelsche. Kaum meld ich mich an, schon machd sich der Feischling von Acker.


----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von welcher Seite aus?



fragst du das allen ernstes mich??? wir machen mal folgendes, ich erklär den weg und du sagst wie er heißt, dann lerne ich noch was dazu.
ende victoriatrail, also ganz unten wos wieder auf die forstautobahn geht, dann halt links rein richtung hm und dann irgendwann rechts ab.


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wo isses dann jezd, des Teufelsche. Kaum meld ich mich an, schon machd sich der Feischling von Acker.



Du warst wieder mal zu langsam........


----------



## Deifel (30. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wo isses dann jezd, des Teufelsche. Kaum meld ich mich an, schon machd sich der Feischling von Acker.



Hier ist es das Teufelchen

Wie kann ich Dir helfen Bruder von oben?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> fragst du das allen ernstes mich??? wir machen mal folgendes, ich erklär den weg und du sagst wie er heißt, dann lerne ich noch was dazu.
> ende victoriatrail, also ganz unten wos wieder auf die forstautobahn geht, dann halt links rein richtung hm und dann irgendwann rechts ab.



Besser is noch wenn wir Ihm heut abend den Weg zeigen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Mai 2007)

Wir sollten uns mal unterhalten, wer welche Plauscherseele bekommt.


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns mal unterhalten, wer welche Plauscherseele bekommt.



das artet hier ja schon zu einer art organhandel aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

@Arachne:

Apropos Laufradbau, kennst Du den genialen Online-Rechner von DT Swiss?

www.dtswiss.com - Und dann unten links Spokes Calculator anklicken.

Kennt die Maße für fast jede Felge und fast jede Nabe. Wenn Du dann noch (manuell) das Gewicht von Felge und Nabe einträgst berechnet er Dir auch das Gesamtgewicht der Laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Irgendwie sind meine Beine heut schwerer als am Montag  Das waren doch nur 2,5 Std. gestern  Ich werd alt


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Arachne:
> 
> Apropos Laufradbau, kennst Du den genialen Online-Rechner von DT Swiss?
> 
> ...



Ja, kenne ich und habe ihn auch schon benutzt. Toll!


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> fragst du das allen ernstes mich??? wir machen mal folgendes, ich erklär den weg und du sagst wie er heißt, dann lerne ich noch was dazu.
> ende victoriatrail, also ganz unten wos wieder auf die forstautobahn geht, dann halt links rein richtung hm und dann irgendwann rechts ab.



Ach so, von Westen aus! Kannst ja auch von der anderen Seite aus hoch.


----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach so, von Westen aus! Kannst ja auch von der anderen Seite aus hoch.



ich kann gar nicht hoch....


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

wieso kriegst du keinen hoch


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind meine Beine heut schwerer als am Montag  Das waren doch nur 2,5 Std. gestern  Ich werd alt



nicht raus reden, tolles wetter hier. ich bemühe mich ja auch.


servus plauscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wieso kriegst du keinen hoch




ob ich das wissen will?


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann gar nicht hoch....



hast Du es bisher immer nur am Ende unserer Ausfahrten versucht? Ich habe es bisher erst einmal, das letzte mal, geschafft... Von Osten kommst Du bei Nässe glaube ich noch schlechter hoch.


----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hast Du es bisher immer nur am Ende unserer Ausfahrten versucht? Ich habe es bisher erst einmal, das letzte mal, geschafft... Von Osten kommst Du bei Nässe glaube ich noch schlechter hoch.



es liegt nie an der nässe. es ist immer die doofe milch in den beinen


----------



## fUEL (30. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> es liegt nie an der nässe. es ist immer die doofe milch in den beinen


 

Geht halt nur wenn noch ein paar Körner da sind. 
Die hatten den kleinen Babu dabei, der war aber vorne und ich geh mal davon aus das der 50k bub da locker hoch gefahren ist und auch noch ein Lied gesungen hat.

Ich mit meine 80 kg muss da auch schon richtig sauber die Linie treffen und es sollte nicht gerade geschüttet haben, weil du einige Stufen drin hast, die steinig sind.

Die Quote liegt aber doch bei über 90 %, denke ich.

Die weiße mauer hoch ist schwerer. und die hab ich immer nur bis zur 2ten Kehre geswchafft bislang. 

Dies Jahr hab ich mich erst einmal bei Nässe(verheerend) getraut, muss das mal wieder antesten, die Masonummer


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die weiße mauer hoch ist schwerer. und die hab ich immer nur bis zur 2ten Kehre geswchafft bislang.



da geht noch was  

hab mich erst einmal versucht, aber kam sicher auch nicht viel weiter. muß ich nochmal irgendwann testen, dann zähle ich auch mal die kehren mit


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das artet hier ja schon zu einer art organhandel aus




Ach was. Ich will euch doch nur das Fegefeuer ersparen. [shy]


----------



## fUEL (30. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da geht noch was
> 
> hab mich erst einmal versucht, aber kam sicher auch nicht viel weiter. muß ich nochmal irgendwann testen, dann zähle ich auch mal die kehren mit


 

Fährst de die Kehre durch wirds zuweilen verblockt, nimmst de den Chickenway wirds schnell richtig steil.

Wenn de die 3. geschafft hast kommst de auch ganz hoch.
Die ist die letzte und schwerste und der Chickenway nicht gerade ein Venushügel.


----------



## caroka (30. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die luft ist rein ...
> 
> bin auch wieder da



*Jetzt* bin ich auch wieder da.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...  und der Chickenway nicht gerade ein Venushügel.



Ähhh Moment mal - in welcher Beziehung jetzt...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Fährst de die Kehre durch wirds zuweilen verblockt, nimmst de den Chickenway wirds schnell richtig steil.
> 
> Wenn de die 3. geschafft hast kommst de auch ganz hoch.
> Die ist die letzte und schwerste und der Chickenway nicht gerade ein Venushügel.



Ich bin die weisse Mauer schon ganz ohne Probleme runtergefahren, weis gar nicht was Ihr alle habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Jetzt* bin ich auch wieder da.



es wird schon wieder so still hier


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Carosche,
renne die jetzt alle vor Dir Weg? Hast Dich am Gardasee als Vamp geoutet und die Herren haben alle Angst bekommen?


----------



## fUEL (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin die weisse Mauer schon ganz ohne Probleme runtergefahren, weis gar nicht was Ihr alle habt


 

Glaub mit dem Runterfahren haben die Wenigsten hier ein Problem.
Wir können ja mal ein Uphilrennen, zweiteilig machen:
Teil 1 Der X Trail ab dem Marterpfahl bis zur kalten Brunhilde
Teil 2 Die weiße Mauer

Fortsetzung: Grüner Balken zum Altkönig hoch 
                  Schwarzer Balken zum Altkönig
                  Fliegerdenkmaltrail zum Altkönig 
                  Zackenuphill auf der Rampe
                  Zackenuphill auf dem Trail
                  Bogenschützentrail ab Hohemark bis Ende am Felsen
Für Masochisten gibt es also einiges an Spaßpotential.

Der Uwe muss dann immer mit


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Carosche,
> renne die jetzt alle vor Dir Weg? Hast Dich am Gardasee als Vamp geoutet und die Herren haben alle Angst bekommen?


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

wo ist die kalte brunhilde?


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Glaub mit dem Runterfahren haben die Wenigsten hier ein Problem.
> Wir können ja mal ein Uphilrennen, zweiteilig machen:
> Teil 1 Der X Trail ab dem Marterpfahl bis zur kalten Brunhilde
> Teil 2 Die weiße Mauer
> ...



bin dabei  

hätte noch nen >34%er am romberg anzubieten. ist technisch einfach und deshalb auch fahrbar, wenn trocken


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin die weisse Mauer schon ganz ohne Probleme runtergefahren, weis gar nicht was Ihr alle habt



  - ich auch


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Glaub mit dem Runterfahren haben die Wenigsten hier ein Problem.
> Wir können ja mal ein Uphilrennen, zweiteilig machen:
> Teil 1 Der X Trail ab dem Marterpfahl bis zur kalten Brunhilde
> Teil 2 Die weiße Mauer
> ...




Ihr wollt doch nur einen zum Auslachen dabei haben


----------



## caroka (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Carosche,
> renne die jetzt alle vor Dir Weg? Hast Dich am Gardasee als Vamp geoutet und die Herren haben alle Angst bekommen?



Ich gehöre zu der Sorte die Worten auch Taten folgen lässt. 

Aber so schlimm





wissefux schrieb:


>



 war es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)




----------



## caroka (30. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



  
Ich geh ja schon. Essen ist fertig.


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh ja schon. Essen ist fertig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin die weisse Mauer schon ganz ohne Probleme runtergefahren, weis gar nicht was Ihr alle habt



Du bist auf dem Bike bergab ja auch der Henker persönlich


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du bist auf dem Bike bergab ja auch der Henker persönlich



Das kann doch jeder, liegt aber wahrscheinlich an meiner Faulheit. Bin bei der Bedienungsanleitung von meiner roten Wilden nur bis kurz vors Kapitel in dem das Bremsen beschrieben wird vorgedrungen, dann hat die Faulheit zugeschlagen. Weis ja auch gar nicht was ich mir den zwei Hebeln machen soll die sich da rechts und links am Lenker breit machen, da denk ich bei jeder Ausfahrt drüber nach, bisher hat ich aber noch zuviel Angst auszuprobieren was passiert wenn ich da dran ziehe.  

Bergauf ist das aber was ganz anderes, da gehört Fleiß, Biß und auch noch Kraft dazu, alles Eigenschaften die bei mir vergessen wurden. Ich zieh den Hut vor Euch schnellen Bergauffahrern


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wo ist die kalte brunhilde?



Der Felsen aufm Feldi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das kann doch jeder, liegt aber wahrscheinlich an meiner Faulheit. Bin bei der Bedienungsanleitung von meiner roten Wilden nur bis kurz vors Kapitel in dem das Bremsen beschrieben wird vorgedrungen, dann hat die Faulheit zugeschlagen. Weis ja auch gar nicht was ich mir den zwei Hebeln machen soll die sich da rechts und links am Lenker breit machen, da denk ich bei jeder Ausfahrt drüber nach, bisher hat ich aber noch zuviel Angst auszuprobieren was passiert wenn ich da dran ziehe.
> 
> Bergauf ist das aber was ganz anderes, da gehört Fleiß, Biß und auch noch Kraft dazu, alles Eigenschaften die bei mir vergessen wurden. Ich zieh den Hut vor Euch schnellen Bergauffahrern



 Wie, Du bremst gar nicht bergauf???


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie, Du bremst gar nicht bergauf???



Doch bergauf bremse ich, meist Euch


----------



## Tech3 (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Käsekuchen, mein allseits beliebtes Bestechungsritual.



Ich dachte schon du meinst mich


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Felsen aufm Feldi.



aah danke


----------



## Tech3 (30. Mai 2007)

Leute redet nicht so viel vom Uphill ihr macht mir Angst 
..bin mal mein Beik ölen


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon du meinst mich



Dich hab ich noch nicht probiert. Ich bringe mal Knochensäge und Grill mit! 

MTK-Cube nimmt mich mit.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dich hab ich noch nicht probiert. Ich bringe mal Knochensäge und Grill mit!
> 
> MTK-Cube nimmt mich mit.



d.h. er kommt auch mit


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Doch bergauf bremse ich, meist Euch



 Ziemlich gut drauf, häh?! Freut mich!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Wieviel sind wir dann?

*1730 hm:*
Arachne
Rocky Mountain
HKN
MTK-Cube
Maggo
Killerkeks
evtl. der freche Fux
und der liebe meinereiner

*1830 ft:*
keiner

doch schon wieder 9 peopels, irgendjemanden vergessen oder zuviel?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ziemlich gut drauf, häh?! Freut mich!



Auch Du wirst heut ums Lachen nicht drumrumkommen   das macht ne gute Plauschertour aus 

Vom Hochfahrn tun die Beine weh,
vom Runterfahrn die Unterärme
und vom Lachen der Bauch 

wenn ich das sagen kann wars gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ziemlich gut drauf, häh?! Freut mich!



Ausserdem bin ich immer gut drauf


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieviel sind wir dann?
> 
> *1730 hm:*
> 
> ...



neee, 1730 hm schaff ich net ...
außerdem lockt immer noch awb mit neuen trails um kronberg.
weiße mauer im uphill mit fuel wäre nun ne weitere alternative. aber der fährt bestimmt bei gc, wenn überhaupt.

ich bin so unentschlossen und es ist immer noch ordentlich frisch da draussen. 10 grad bloß am feldi oben ...


----------



## Tech3 (30. Mai 2007)

solangs net schneit 

Ich werde schon n bissel frÃ¼her da sein und noch neue(gebrauchte) Reifen aufziehen.
Habe heute keine Lust auf den Pannenritschhhi.
Wollte ja den Nic aber der ist mir bei *42â¬/St*  n bissel teuer*hust*


Bis dann!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

*aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste*



Lucafabian schrieb:


> *1730 hm:*
> Arachne
> Rocky Mountain
> HKN
> ...


----------



## caroka (30. Mai 2007)

So, ich gehe mal Erdbeerkuchen essen. *lecker* Meine Oma hat heute Geburtstag. 

Edit: Ihr könnt wieder weiterplauschen.


----------



## Tech3 (30. Mai 2007)

Herzlichen 

//
Bike geölt
Schnellspanner rangeschraubt(wegen den vielen Platten )
Werkzeug und Verpflegung ist komplett

sehr gut....


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Noch 14 min. wie soll ich die nur rumkriegen


----------



## Tech3 (30. Mai 2007)

plauschen?

Oder jetzt schon los fahren und mir beim Reifen aufziehen helfen


----------



## Tech3 (30. Mai 2007)

so ich bin weg bg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Feierabend


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> solangs net schneit
> 
> Ich werde schon n bissel frÃ¼her da sein und noch neue(gebrauchte) Reifen aufziehen.
> Habe heute keine Lust auf den Pannenritschhhi.
> ...



also hier kostet er keine 25 

http://www.actionsports.de/Reifen/S...225::8548.html?referer=froogle&refID=froogle&

und hier unter 30 auch in der 2,4 version

http://www.bike24.net/p13514.html


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Feierabend



gratuliere. biketräger ist montiert. noch bike montieren und kurz tanken, dann wäre ich eigentlich auch soweit


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

die caro is heut aach nur aanmal am fuddern  

mach mich auch bald los.
watch out for uphilling bikers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

Ich ziehe mich jetzt auch gleich um und dann geht es ab mit Milass in den Taunus...


----------



## fUEL (30. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> neee, 1730 hm schaff ich net ...
> außerdem lockt immer noch awb mit neuen trails um kronberg.
> weiße mauer im uphill mit fuel wäre nun ne weitere alternative. aber der fährt bestimmt bei gc, wenn überhaupt.
> 
> ich bin so unentschlossen und es ist immer noch ordentlich frisch da draussen. 10 grad bloß am feldi oben ...


 
Der Ärmste fährt ganz alleine, da er frühestens um 7 aus dem Laden raus kommt..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der Ärmste fährt ganz alleine, da er frühestens um 7 aus dem Laden raus kommt..........


----------



## fUEL (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


 
Danke


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> solangs net schneit
> 
> Ich werde schon n bissel früher da sein und noch neue(gebrauchte) Reifen aufziehen.
> Habe heute keine Lust auf den Pannenritschhhi.
> ...



Kauf dir den Schwalbe Ice Age. Der wurde extra für solche Temperaturen entwickelt, hat ordentlich Grip und kostet nicht die Welt. [word]


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ fux: kann es sein das du so gegen 15:45 grad in Höchst unter der Brücke vor Provadis über die Strasse richtung Bahnhof auf nem gelben HT geradelt bist?


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ fux: kann es sein das du so gegen 15:45 grad in Höchst unter der Brücke vor Provadis über die Strasse richtung Bahnhof auf nem gelben HT geradelt bist?



jo, dass kann sehr gut sein ! müsste so 15:40 uhr gewesen sein, da ich um 15:35 ausgestochen hab ...
gelbes kona lavadome mit gelben rucksack aufm gepäckträger ...
von wo aus hast du mich gesehen ?

@fuel : konnten wir dir doch ein paar minuten am fuxi beistand leisten. uns hat es anschließend zerstreut. babu und homburger sind noch zum feldi, dr. faust und ich sind heimwärts ...

@plauschers : plauscht ihr noch oder fahrt ihr schon  
wo seid ihr ??


----------



## Tech3 (30. Mai 2007)

Griiinnnnnnsssss 

War obersuperklasse aber mein Rücken macht mich fertisch
Erste ma duschen!

// Ach und der Schnitt war gar nicht übel


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

hat spaß gemacht...auch wenn ich heute das mädchen mal wieder bergauf gemacht habe. respekt vor rocky  

genau erstmal duschen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jo, dass kann sehr gut sein ! müsste so 15:40 uhr gewesen sein, da ich um 15:35 ausgestochen hab ...
> gelbes kona lavadome mit gelben rucksack aufm gepäckträger ...
> von wo aus hast du mich gesehen ?



mit ner alt aussehenden Marzocchi drin?
na ich bin da grad bei Provadis ausm Tor raus gelaufen, hab da jemanden gesehen der gefahren ist als ob er das schonmal gemacht hat  und hab dann als du an mir vorbeigerauscht bist "Hallo Fuxx" gerufen...kam aber keine Reaktion, daher dachte ich das ich mich vielleicht geirrt habe was mich dann etwas wunderte weil ich dich ja von vorne, Seite und hinten gesehen habe 
Ich war der mit der blauen Jeans und dem weißen Tshirt aufm Bürgersteig...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Mai 2007)

@ plauscher: hoffe ihr hattet Spass  ich würd auch gern mal wieder fahren aber das kommende WE ist schon komplett ausgebucht 

Jetzt erst mal schlafen, ihr wisst ja, der Wecker in 7std...


----------



## Tech3 (30. Mai 2007)

@Rocky

Haste mich eigentlich noch auf der AB vorbeizooomen sehn? 
Wenigstens da mal schneller *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Und ich wollt erst net, gut das Ihr das nicht akzeptiert habt 

Es war wieder mal allererste Sahne 

@Gerd: kontte mich nicht verabschieden, Dein Bike hab ich gefunden aber Du warst unauffindbar  War doch klasse heut, gebs zu  

@Rocky: Ich weis gar net was ich sagen soll, geiler Kerl 

@Mich: hab ich se noch alle da so runner zu schießen *kopfschüttel* 
je länger es her ist desto mehr Gedanken mach ich mir, aber es hat doch auch soviel Spaß gemacht  

@all: ich muß es nochmal sagen, es war obergeil


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Plauscher,

war eine endgeile Tour mit Euch! 
Ihr seid genauso bekloppt wie wir. (die Spessartwölfe) 
Und das Beste, ihr habt den wirklichen Sinn am biken gefunden!!!!! Spass. 
Freue mich aufs nächste mal bei uns im Spessart oder im Taunus.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Du bist bei uns jederzeit herzlichst Willkommen!


----------



## Tech3 (30. Mai 2007)

Ich habe sogar ne Kampfspur 
Ein ca 10cm langer blutiger Streifen auf der Wirbelsäule...von dem abgeknickten Baum*hust*


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar ne Kampfspur
> Ein ca 10cm langer blutiger Streifen auf der Wirbelsäule...von dem abgeknickten Baum*hust*



ups


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Mich: hab ich se noch alle da so runner zu schießen *kopfschüttel*
> je länger es her ist desto mehr Gedanken mach ich mir, aber es hat doch auch soviel Spaß gemacht
> 
> @all: ich muß es nochmal sagen, es war obergeil



was hab ich gelacht. respekt an sdf level 4...ich nichts ich 

man sind wir alles geile theoretiker...aber so wäre es bestimmt gegangen *lachweg*

und FF-helm kommt mir doch ins haus


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2007)

Das nächste mal springen wir über den Stein, oder?
Wir Wissen doch alle wie wir fahren müssen!


----------



## Tech3 (30. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ups



Wie bist du eigentlich drum gekommen? auch unnedurch?


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

der sieht ganz gut belüftet aus 

,http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/D...ces-DH-FR-Helm-2006-Sonderangebot-::8566.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das nächste mal springen wir über den Stein, oder?
> Wir Wissen doch alle wie wir fahren müssen!



nee eigentlich weißt nur du es...mr. ich spring das ding einfach mal so


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der sieht ganz gut belüftet aus
> 
> ,http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/D...ces-DH-FR-Helm-2006-Sonderangebot-::8566.html



Der sieht gut aus, nur bergauf wirst du mit der Murmel keine Freude haben!


----------



## Tech3 (30. Mai 2007)

So guts Nächtle! Ich bin raus


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> ...
> // Ach und der Schnitt war gar nicht übel



 Ich bin da aber nicht dran Schuld!!!


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> War doch klasse heut, gebs zu
> ...



Ja, also ich fands klasse!  Wie lieb ihr auf mich gewartet habt!


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Der sieht gut aus, nur bergauf wirst du mit der Murmel keine Freude haben!



ja denke ich auch...naja, man kann nicht alles haben  muss ich halt berg auf das ding abziehen...die liebe sicherheit...dumm nur das man die beim biken halt auch selbst nach oben schleppen muss

GN8 killerkeks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, also ich fands klasse!  Wie lieb ihr auf mich gewartet habt!



ich fands auch gut das du so ausgeruht oben auf dem feldi warst - ok kein wunder mit 30 minuten früher oben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2007)

Mir hat der gemeinsame Teil der Tour auch sehr viel Spass gemacht 

Bin noch vom Feldi, über Windeck, die Feldbergschneise runter und über Eselseck, Naturfreundehaus-Trail, Ölmühlweg, etc. nach Hause...


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich fands auch gut das du so ausgeruht oben auf dem feldi warst - ok kein wunder mit 30 minuten früher oben



Mir war zwar schon wieder kalt, aber 30min waren es dann doch nicht.  eher 45...  

Den Weg, den Wahltho und ich genommen haben, war übrigens ganz nett!


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2007)

Die waren nur deshalb früher oben.


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2007)

So ein Mist, habe mein Rad noch im Auto.

Servus bis morgen........

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Maggo (30. Mai 2007)

war das geil........mir läuft endorfin überall raus......


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Ich will an den Gardasee


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

zu dem Kerl im rotem Hemd


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Hab grad den Trailhunter Gardasee zum erstenmal gesehen


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> war das geil........mir läuft endorfin überall raus......



Ist mir schon auf dem Feldi aufgefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

...und geh jetzt ins Bett und träum nicht vom Gardasee, sondern von der Plauschertour heute  Im Taunus is nämlich viel besser, da gibts die Plauscher


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

Gerd da bist de ja. Wo hattest Du dich denn versteckt?


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> war das geil........mir läuft endorfin überall raus......



Jetzt weiß ich was das für ein komisches Zeugs auf meinen Schuhen ist....


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich was das für ein komisches Zeugs auf meinen Schuhen ist....


----------



## Hopi (30. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der sieht ganz gut belüftet aus
> 
> ,http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/D...ces-DH-FR-Helm-2006-Sonderangebot-::8566.html



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...XS-Sycorax-Full-Face-Freeride-Helm::7686.html



Der ist leichter


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich will an den Gardasee





Lucafabian schrieb:


> zu dem Kerl im rotem Hemd


Fernsehen macht süchtig, gelle 

Jou, hat Spass gemacht, auch wenn vom kleinen Feldi runter nicht wirklich ich das Bike beherrscht habe, sondern eher anders rum. 
"Dein Bike kann das" hat mittlerweile eine echte Bedeutung bekommen ... 

Falls es jemanden interessiert: 23,7 km, 2:12 netto (3:30 Plauscherbrutto) ergo Ø 10,7 km/h, 701 hm (gefühlte 1.000 bergab )


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Mai 2007)

Ich geh mal duschen + gute N8 @all


----------



## fUEL (30. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd da bist de ja. Wo hattest Du dich denn versteckt?


 

Ich hatt heut auch mein Spaß so alleine - hab mich immer getöstet, da ich denn unten wenigstens jemand treff, den ich kenn.

War dann nach 36 min auf em Fuxtanz, wo ich den Wissefux, den Homburge, den Faustdoktor und denbabubub getroffen und kurz mit denen gequatscht ahb  hb 

Danach noch Altkönig mit kombinierten Abfahrten, kurz Falkenstein, weiter Richtung Hm über den Hühnerberg und dann waren die 2 Stunne fast rum und es wurd bedenklich dunkel.

War dann so gg kurz nach 9 unten

Morgen werd ich falls der Kater k. z. hat wohl eher Winterstein oder Usinger Becken abheizen, dann kann ich schneller mei koffer packen. 

Es tut mir ja fast leid,  in die Sonne zu fahren und Euch im Regen zu hinterlassen aber Italien ruft, genauer gesagt die Cinque Terre, ein ziemlich schönes Gebiet ( Unesco Welkulturerbe, was nicht nur biketechnisch sondern auch kulturell ein Highlight ist )

Glaub da sollte man ein paar mehr Fotos als Üblich machen.
Wir machen dann ein Bilderabend, wenn wir bei mir Plauscherfest halten im frühen Herbst. ( hatten wir ja verschoben auf den späteren Termin, wg meiner häufigen Abwesenheit im Frühsommer wg biken und im Sommer wg . Messen) 


Für die nächste Woche wünsch ich Euch dann schöne Trails und werd für Euch ein Paar Treppen mitheizen. 

( für de Uwe noch paar mehr)- der alte Treppefetischist.

Bleibt mer all gesund und wenn er schon nett mitfahrt beim 24 Stundenrennen so solltet ihr wenigstens zum Grillen und Bierzapfen helfen kommen. 



So long Frank


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich hatt heut auch mein Spaß so alleine - hab mich immer getöstet, da ich denn unten wenigstens jemand treff, den ich kenn.
> 
> War dann nach 36 min auf em Fuxtanz, wo ich den Wissefux, den Homburge, den Faustdoktor und denbabubub getroffen und kurz mit denen gequatscht ahb  hb
> [...]



puh 36 minuten - net schlecht   - bei uns minute 36 war bestimmt grad da wo ich geflucht habe und die anderen alleine fahren lassen wollte.

ach milas ganz vergesen. hut ab, wie du den berg hochfahren kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich geh mal duschen + gute N8 @all



GN8 carsten



Hopi schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...XS-Sycorax-Full-Face-Freeride-Helm::7686.html
> 
> Der ist leichter



aber rein optisch gefällt der mir nicht so...bin doch auch etwas popper-biker *lachweg* gefallen sollte mir der klotz auf dem kopf halt auch schon


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Mai 2007)

das wäre vielleicht auch was ->

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...H-Armor-Jacket-Protektorjacke-2007::8479.html


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Mai 2007)

Und damit kommst du auch gut den Berg rauf mit dem ganzen Kram.

http://www.mercedes-benz.de/content...e/products/new_unimog0/implement_carrier.html


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und damit kommst du auch gut den Berg rauf mit dem ganzen Kram.
> 
> http://www.mercedes-benz.de/content...e/products/new_unimog0/implement_carrier.html



prima, da freut sich der förster - ich bestell den aber in forstgrün...dann fällts nicht so auf


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2007)

Im Vordergrund liegt Torbole, im Hintergrund Riva und dazwischen der Hausberg, der Brione.





An der Nordwestseite des Sees verläuft die Ponalestraße ins Ponaletal bis zum Lago di Ledro. Die Ponalestraße darf heute nur noch von Bikern befahren werden. Sie führt immer wieder durch kleinere Tunnel. Sie ist Ausgangspunkt vieler Touren.


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2007)

Um auf den Monte Casale zu kommen, sind die meisten von uns erstmal nach San Giovanni geshuttelt. Kurz vor dem Casale fährt man einen schmalen Trail an der Abbruchkante entlang. Kurz unter dem Gipfel, nach sehr steiler Auffahrt, die verdiente Pause:





Der Blick zum Gipfel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2007)

Nun aber nochmal zu meinem Lieblingstrail auf dem Kamm der Bergkette zwischen dem Valle San Michele und dem Val di Bondo!   

Die Auffahrt fing in Serpentinen auf breitem Schotter an.





Das wird dann immer schmaler.





und ausgesetzter





manchmal ging nichts anderes mehr als schieben





Das muß jetzt erstmal genügen, Bett ruft.


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

sehr geile bilder *neidischbin* - irgendwann fahre ich da auch mal hin


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

GN8

bzw. euch später einen schönen guten morgen


----------



## Tech3 (31. Mai 2007)

Morgen 
Hab geschlafen wie ein Stein - und fühl mich auch so *ächtz*


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich hatt heut auch mein Spaß so alleine - hab mich immer getöstet, da ich denn unten wenigstens jemand treff, den ich kenn.
> 
> War dann nach 36 min auf em Fuxtanz, wo ich den Wissefux, den Homburge, den Faustdoktor und denbabubub getroffen und kurz mit denen gequatscht ahb  hb
> 
> ...



 vieeeeeeel spass.......und bilderabend klingt gut.


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mit ner alt aussehenden Marzocchi drin?
> na ich bin da grad bei Provadis ausm Tor raus gelaufen, hab da jemanden gesehen der gefahren ist als ob er das schonmal gemacht hat  und hab dann als du an mir vorbeigerauscht bist "Hallo Fuxx" gerufen...kam aber keine Reaktion, daher dachte ich das ich mich vielleicht geirrt habe was mich dann etwas wunderte weil ich dich ja von vorne, Seite und hinten gesehen habe
> Ich war der mit der blauen Jeans und dem weißen Tshirt aufm Bürgersteig...



ja, das war definitiv meinereiner  die marzocchi taugt im gelände net viel, auf der straße ist es ok. ist halt ne billige, wie das ganze bike auch. war da grad voll auf die ampel konzentriert und hab sie dennoch erst bei rot erwischt  . mach ich an der ecke eher selten, da die recht gefährlich ist. die ganzen jungspunde von provadis laufen grundsätzlich bei rot drüber. mir ist mein leben wichtiger und ich fahr deshalb nur bei rot, wo man die straße gut einsehen kann ...
auf "fuxxxxx" reagier ich eigentlich immer, hab dich aber wirklich nicht gehört und optisch hatte ich nur die ampel im visier ...

@all : klingt nach ner menge spaß bei euch gestern   und milass + wahltho haben euch offensichtlich auch erwischt, nachdem wir die beiden auf eure spur angesetzt hatten  

wir sind gestern ne menge flowige trails zwischen oberursel und kronberg gefahren. nicht wirklich technisch schwer, aber matsch- und speedbedingt gab es doch den ein oder anderen ausrutscher. zum schluß sind wir nochmal gemütlich plauschend zum fuxi hoch, wo wir den fuel getroffen haben und dann alle getrennter wege gingen.

mein bike wäre gestern wohl bei eurer tour besser aufgehoben gewesen. sorry, jekyll ! beim nächsten ausritt nehm ich dich wieder härter ran


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

grad fällt mir auf, dass ich gestern meine kamera dabeihatte.....hätte also auch noch alles dokumentiert werden können. naja...next time.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

Moije 


...es geht widder net weg...


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moije
> 
> 
> ...es geht widder net weg...



stimmt.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

@Gerd: Deine Bilder machen mich neidisch, ich will da auch hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt.



stimmt auf jeden Fall   

und der Trailhunter Gardasee ist wieder mal ein Typischer Carsten S. Film, den Ton läßt man besser weg 

Die Bilder und die dargebotene Fahrtechnik sind aber extraklasse, der Typ im roten Hemd hat mir besser als Herr Rey gefallen.  Der fährt oberextragenial, ich komm aus dem schwärmen gar nicht mehr raus  


ach ja, noch was:


----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2007)

Gude morsche,
hat irgendjemand einen Plan warum sich immer nur 1 Bild hochladen lässt und bei einer Auswahl von mehreren Bildern( max gehen ja glaub ich sogar 8 Stk.) das ganze System kollabiert???


----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2007)

Nettes Gardaseebild vom letzten Jahr:

Sieht recht simpel aus war aber schon heftig, die Stelle, zumal der Auslauf url="<A href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/253552"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]">http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/253552"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]dann in lockerem Schotter ..


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gude morsche,
> hat irgendjemand einen Plan warum sich immer nur 1 Bild hochladen lässt und bei einer Auswahl von mehreren Bildern( max gehen ja glaub ich sogar 8 Stk.) das ganze System kollabiert???


Das kolabiert nicht, das dauert wirklich so ewig, wenn man mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig hochladen will. Bei mir ging das am Sonntag, hat aber glaub ich fast 10 min gedauert.


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das kolabiert nicht, das dauert wirklich so ewig, wenn man mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig hochladen will. Bei mir ging das am Sonntag, hat aber glaub ich fast 10 min gedauert.



manchmal kolabiert es aber tatsächlich ! ist mir auch schon mehrfach passiert ...

die chiefs hier wollten doch mal ein komplett neues fotoalbum machen, ist aber wohl noch nicht soweit ...


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was hab ich gelacht. respekt an sdf level 4...ich nichts ich
> 
> man sind wir alles geile theoretiker...aber so wäre es bestimmt gegangen *lachweg*
> 
> und FF-helm kommt mir doch ins haus



dann nimm den hier:

http://www.bikx.de/giro-remedy-fahrradhelm-rot-weiss-p-1494.html

etwas teurer, aber ein anständiger helm (der auch noch gut aussieht)..


----------



## saharadesertfox (31. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> Es tut mir ja fast leid,  in die Sonne zu fahren und Euch im Regen zu hinterlassen aber Italien ruft, genauer gesagt die Cinque Terre, ein ziemlich schönes Gebiet ( Unesco Welkulturerbe, was nicht nur biketechnisch sondern auch kulturell ein Highlight ist )...



Cinqe Terre:






Hört sich gut an, will ich auch hin.


----------



## saharadesertfox (31. Mai 2007)

Gestern bin ich mit GC Level 4 Gefahren. Mir ist gleich gesagt worden, ich sollte mit meinem Downhill nicht mitfahren, das wäre zu schnell.

Waren einige Leute mit Ihren Hardtails dabei. 2:57 Brutto und 40,2 km Fahrtstrecke. So richtig schnell war das nicht, nur hektisch und 3 Platten. Kein Wunder, die Leute fuhren mit Racing Ralph  Mein Puls kam gerade mal 2 mal über 160 Bergauf. Im Platten flicken waren die Jungs schnell, Bergab jedoch langsam und schepperten mit Ihren Hardtails nur so die Trails dahin.


----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich mit GC Level 4 Gefahren. Mir ist gleich gesagt worden, ich sollte mit meinem Downhill nicht mitfahren, das wäre zu schnell.
> 
> Waren einige Leute mit Ihren Hardtails dabei. 2:57 Brutto und 40,2 km Fahrtstrecke. So richtig schnell war das nicht, nur hektisch und 3 Platten. Kein Wunder, die Leute fuhren mit Racing Ralph  Mein Puls kam gerade mal 2 mal über 160 Bergauf. Im Platten flicken waren die Jungs schnell, Bergab jedoch langsam und schepperten mit Ihren Hardtails nur so die Trails dahin.


 
Oli, Dein Grinsen kam mir schon so verdächtig vor, das war ja für Dich ne leichte Übung.

Klar mit nem leichten Bike geht es schnell hoch..............und kantig runter.

Mit nem leichten Fully hast de bergab gegenüber Deinem Kaliber aber auch wenig auszurichten, da es nie so richtungsstabil sein kann mit 80 oder 100 FW wie so ein Geschoß a la Gemini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2007)

quote=Schwarzer Kater;3747089]Das kolabiert nicht, das dauert wirklich so ewig, wenn man mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig hochladen will. Bei mir ging das am Sonntag, hat aber glaub ich fast 10 min gedauert.[/quote]


Es ist so, daß es früher auch mit 5 Bildern funzte, aber seit die das System erweitert haben geht es mit meinem isdn anschluß nur noch mit einem Bild, bei mehreren dauert es dann allerdings 10 min bis es kollabiert. *So *kommt man sich dann vor. 

Vielleicht bin ich auch zucomputerunbegabt, aber da es früher ja ging geh ich davon aus, daß die Änderung der Forensoftware nicht so toll mit meinem pc harmoniert.


----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Cinqe Terre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denke, es ist bestimmt extrem schön, die Trails laufen in der Regel in der zweiten Reihe, d. h. nicht in den Touristenströmen und sollen teilweise extrem steil sein so um die 30 % und mehr, so daß die nächtliche Ruhe wg. Erschöpfung gewährleistet ist. ( hab diesmal ein Einzelzimmer, da mein letzter Zimmergenosse in der Toscana so gesägt hat, daß ich jede Nacht Sarydreamings hatte, so mit Kettensägenmassakern und ähnlich.)


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

Hab auch immer Probleme beim Hochladen, is ganz besonders schön wenn man ewig wartet und dann sagt der Rechner


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Denke, es ist bestimmt extrem schön, die Trails laufen in der Regel in der zweiten Reihe, d. h. nicht in den Touristenströmen und sollen teilweise extrem steil sein so um die 30 % und mehr, so daß die nächtliche Ruhe wg. Erschöpfung gewährleistet ist. ( hab diesmal ein Einzelzimmer, da mein letzter Zimmergenosse in der Toscana so gesägt hat, daß ich jede Nacht Sarydreamings hatte, so mit Kettensägenmassakern und ähnlich.)



Viergiß nicht ein Trailtagebuch zu schreiben 

30 % und mehr


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Denke, es ist bestimmt extrem schön, die Trails laufen in der Regel in der zweiten Reihe, d. h. nicht in den Touristenströmen und sollen teilweise extrem steil sein so um die 30 % und mehr, so daß die nächtliche Ruhe wg. Erschöpfung gewährleistet ist. ( hab diesmal ein Einzelzimmer, da mein letzter Zimmergenosse in der Toscana so gesägt hat, daß ich jede Nacht Sarydreamings hatte, so mit Kettensägenmassakern und ähnlich.)



wenn du schon in der gegend bist, solltest du noch etwas die küste rauf fahren und in finale ligure vorbeischauen. das lohnt sich durchaus. ich habe leider zu wenig bilder gmacht von meiner reise im letzten jahr, aber in meiner galerie kann man sich einen kleinen eindruck holen.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

@Gerd: Schöne Bilder, sieht richtig klasse aus  

Seid Ihr auch den Trail/Serentino ??? ich glaub 206 gefahren. Anders gefragt seid Ihr Trails gefahren die im Trailhunterfilm zu sehen sind  Im Film macht alles einen unglaublich schönen Eindruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nettes Gardaseebild vom letzten Jahr:
> 
> Sieht recht simpel aus war aber schon heftig, die Stelle, zumal der Auslauf in lockerem Schotter ..



finde nicht das das einfach aussieht - respekt  



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich mit GC Level 4 Gefahren. Mir ist gleich gesagt worden, ich sollte mit meinem Downhill nicht mitfahren, das wäre zu schnell.
> 
> Waren einige Leute mit Ihren Hardtails dabei. 2:57 Brutto und 40,2 km Fahrtstrecke. So richtig schnell war das nicht, nur hektisch und 3 Platten. Kein Wunder, die Leute fuhren mit Racing Ralph  Mein Puls kam gerade mal 2 mal über 160 Bergauf. Im Platten flicken waren die Jungs schnell, Bergab jedoch langsam und schepperten mit Ihren Hardtails nur so die Trails dahin.



hab extra noch mal auf der seite geschaut, es gibt keinen "offiziellen" level 4  

*EDIT: sorry habs doch gefunden - asche auf mein haupt*

puls über 160 hatte ich gestern glaub ich außer beim plauschen ständig


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puls über 160 hatte ich gestern glaub ich außer beim plauschen ständig




....weil de Dich so aufgeregt hast


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....weil de Dich so aufgeregt hast



klar  wenn man keine luft hat, pudding in den beinen und das gefühl das  die bremse zu ist! 

 manchmal muss das sein. ohne euch hätte ich halt den feldi ausgelassen. irgendwann gings dann ja, dann war bestimmt die bremse wieder offen


----------



## Hopi (31. Mai 2007)

Moin ,
eure Runde gestern hört sich ja schon etwas härter an  wo seit Ihr denn lang


----------



## powderJO (31. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nun aber nochmal zu meinem Lieblingstrail auf dem Kamm der Bergkette zwischen dem Valle San Michele und dem Val di Bondo!



ist das eine im moser beschrieben tour? wenn ja, wäre es nett, könntest du mir kurz mal sagen welche nummer. danke, pj


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin ,
> eure Runde gestern hört sich ja schon etwas härter an  wo seit Ihr denn lang



härter? naja, plauschig halt...der abschluss war wie mit dir  

ist aber doch viel wasser den berg runter gelaufen...viele kleine ausgewaschene spuren...


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

Feldi, X ein Stück runter, dann zum Windeck von dort Richtung kleiner Feldi und die dreiteilige Rampe Richtung Fuxtanz. Dann Harderer und Victoria.


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die dreiteilige Rampe Richtung Fuxtanz.




da war doch einer so extremst in schlingern geraten...wer war das nochmal    ...man überholt mich da runter auch nicht  sowas wird gleich bestraft...


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Feldi, X ein Stück runter, dann zum Windeck von dort Richtung kleiner Feldi und die dreiteilige Rampe Richtung Fuxtanz. Dann Harderer und Victoria.



was ist denn der harderer bitte


----------



## arkonis (31. Mai 2007)

@gerd
auf den Bild schaust du recht muskelös aus kommt das vom vielen absteigen und tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was ist denn der harderer bitte



fux das ist nix was man beschreiben kann, das ist was - was man sehen muss


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da war doch einer so extremst in schlingern geraten...wer war das nochmal    ...man überholt mich da runter auch nicht  sowas wird gleich bestraft...



Das war kein richtiges Überholen, das war vorbeifliegen


----------



## Hopi (31. Mai 2007)

War der Sprung vor dem Baum noch da? der nach den 2 Kickerm die Ihr versucht hattet? oder lagen die steine auf dem Weg?


----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da war doch einer so extremst in schlingern geraten...wer war das nochmal   ...man überholt mich da runter auch nicht  sowas wird gleich bestraft...


 

Ein Männerfahrrad könnt dem Piloten helfen( sofern die Gabel richtig eingestellt ist ) ohne Capriolen da runter zu heizen.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

das ging alles so schnell 

aber ich glaub er war noch da


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> War der Sprung vor dem Baum noch da? der nach den 2 Kickerm die Ihr versucht hattet? oder lagen die steine auf dem Weg?



der wo du gemeint hast das der öfter kaputt ist - es waren meiner meinung nach 2 im oberen teil die nicht mehr so wirklich ganz aussahen. einer davon müsste der von dir angesprochene sein...aber außer dem ersten bin ich eh gestern nix gesprungen...


----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das war kein richtiges Überholen, das war vorbeifliegen


Ich könnt Dir mal das Roadbook von der Dolomity piccolo zusammenstellen, da Du ja im September wieder nach St ulrich willst 


Bin da nächsten Monat für den Piccolosozusgen als krönender Abschluß meines Bikesommers..........


ulrich wird nur noch klein geschrieben........... so eine wurst so ne kleine.....feige wurst........alle im team waren gedopt, nur der der bergauf auf der großen Säge fährt nicht.......... diese wurst.....

Wär ich Bürgermeister von st. ulrich würd ich nen neuen Namen suchen.


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fux das ist nix was man beschreiben kann, das ist was - was man sehen muss



versuchs einfach mal zu beschreiben ...


----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> versuchs einfach mal zu beschreiben ...


 
Haderweg - guggst Du in Map Weicheierchickenway


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ein Männerfahrrad könnt dem Piloten helfen( sofern die Gabel richtig eingestellt ist ) ohne Capriolen da runter zu heizen.



Der Pilot leidet unter der Euro Umstellung. Die rote Wilde muß das deshalb aushalten  Werd wohl das finazielle tief durch verbesserung der Fahrtechnik ausgleichen müssen. Ausserdem glaub ich auch wenn ich ein Männerrad hab wirds nicht allzulange dauern und ich lerne auch dessen Grenzen kennen. Sollte ich sie dann überschreiten, hab ich aber ein richtiges Problem  
Gestern konnte ich noch das Fahrwerk ausfahren, das geht dann bestimmt nicht mehr  


Aber hast schon recht, würd schon gerne mal den Weg von gestern ganz ohne Bremsen, nur mit treten fahren, da wird mer bestimmt gut schnell


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ein Männerfahrrad könnt dem Piloten helfen( sofern die Gabel richtig eingestellt ist ) ohne Capriolen da runter zu heizen.



das kann sein, nachdem uwe ja gestern auch wieder meinte das sein bike ne frau wäre....


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aber hast schon recht, würd schon gerne mal den Weg von gestern ganz ohne Bremsen, nur mit treten fahren, da wird mer bestimmt gut schnell



Das glaube ich dir gerne, nur was machst du dann wenn du es schaffst ohne zu Bremsen?


----------



## Hopi (31. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der wo du gemeint hast das der öfter kaputt ist - es waren meiner meinung nach 2 im oberen teil die nicht mehr so wirklich ganz aussahen. einer davon müsste der von dir angesprochene sein...aber außer dem ersten bin ich eh gestern nix gesprungen...



Wie Du bist nix gesprungen  jetzt wo Du diese MONSTERPLATTFORMEN hast bleibt das Rad doch an Dir kleben.


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wie Du bist nix gesprungen  jetzt wo Du diese MONSTERPLATTFORMEN hast bleibt das Rad doch an Dir kleben.



du weisst doch aus leidiger eigener erfahrung, dass die sprungdynamik nicht allein von den pedalen abhängt.  was nutzt einem das beste pedal, wenn die möhre sich in der luft überlegt, vorne wegsacken zu müssen.


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist das eine im moser beschrieben tour? wenn ja, wäre es nett, könntest du mir kurz mal sagen welche nummer. danke, pj



Die ist aus dem Moser 12 und den habe ich leider noch nicht. Melde mich nochmal, wenn ich ihn dann habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (31. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> versuchs einfach mal zu beschreiben ...



Haderweg ist mit normalen Gefälle aber einigen (immer mehr werdenen) Sprüngen.
Wie am Feldi üblich sehr viele Steine was den Mittelteil nich ganz so schnell macht aber wir arbeiten dran.


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wie Du bist nix gesprungen  jetzt wo Du diese MONSTERPLATTFORMEN hast bleibt das Rad doch an Dir kleben.



die pedale sind klasse. wie festgeschraubt, aber wenn es nass ist, bin ich lieber vorsichtig.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir gerne, nur was machst du dann wenn du es schaffst ohne zu Bremsen?



Spätestens Richtung Altkönig gehts wieder bergauf


----------



## Hopi (31. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> du weisst doch aus leidiger eigener erfahrung, dass die sprungdynamik nicht allein von den pedalen abhängt.  was nutzt einem das beste pedal, wenn die möhre sich in der luft überlegt, vorne wegsacken zu müssen.


man kann besser im Manual Style fliegen   ARSCH ÜBER DEM HINTERRAD


----------



## powderJO (31. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die ist aus dem Moser 12 und den habe ich leider noch nicht. Melde mich nochmal, wenn ich ihn dann habe!



schon mal vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> versuchs einfach mal zu beschreiben ...



Du stehst am Fünfwegeeck unterhalb des Altkönigs und schaust Richtung Hohemark. Da geht auf der rechten Seite neben der Waldautobahn ein Trail in den Wald rein. Nach ca. 100m links halten und dann immer bergab...

... das ist wohl der Haderer.

P.S: Ich kannte den Trail, die Bezeichnung habe ich aber auch gestern erst gelernt. Wenn Du den Haderer nicht ganz runter fährst, sondern die erste Waldautobahn wieder rechts fährst, bist Du auf dem Weg um den Altkönig, der am Fliegerdenkmal vorbeiführt.


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du stehst am Fünfwegeeck unterhalb des Altkönigs und schaust Richtung Hohemark. Da geht auf der rechten Seite neben der Waldautobahn ein Trail in den Wald rein. Nach ca. 100m links halten und dann immer bergab...
> 
> ... das ist wohl der Haderer.
> 
> P.S: Ich kannte den Trail, die Bezeichnung habe ich aber auch gestern erst gelernt. Wenn Du den Haderer nicht ganz runter fährst, sondern die erste Waldautobahn wieder rechts fährst, bist Du auf dem Weg um den Altkönig, der am Fliegerdenkmal vorbeiführt.



danke, das war etwas genauer als die pn-version vom lugga (sorry  ). gerafft hab ich trotzdem noch net ganz, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, welches das fünfweggeck unterhalb des altkönigs ist. kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass ich da schon mal war und auch den haderer kenne. mit bezeichnungen hab ichs halt nicht so, ich fahr halt einfach und orientiere mich an mehr oder weniger natürlichen gegebenheiten. wobei ja so wegbezeichnungen und wanderzeichen eigentlich auch keine schlechte orientierung darstellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> welches das fünfweggeck unterhalb des altkönigs ist.



Auf der Waldautobahn vom Fuchstanz Richtung Hohemark, kommt doch die Kreuzung, wo rechts die Waldautobahn zum Altkönig 'raufgeht. Dieses Fünfwegeeck ist gemeint:
1 x Waldautobahn Richtung Hohemark
1 x Waldautobahn Richtung Fuchtanz
1 x Waldautobahn Richtung Altkönig
1 x Weg runter Richtung Weisse Mauer, etc.
1 x Haderer

= Fünfwegeeck


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> @gerd
> auf den Bild schaust du recht muskelös aus kommt das vom vielen absteigen und tragen



Photoshop: Funktion Aufblasen.


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf der Waldautobahn vom Fuchstanz Richtung Hohemark, kommt doch die Kreuzung, wo rechts die Waldautobahn zum Altkönig 'raufgeht. Dieses Fünfwegeeck ist gemeint:
> 1 x Waldautobahn Richtung Hohemark
> 1 x Waldautobahn Richtung Fuchtanz
> 1 x Waldautobahn Richtung Altkönig
> ...



da also. dann muß ich beim nächsten mal dort kurz verweilen und nach dem 5., dem haderer, ausschau halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da also. dann muß ich beim nächsten mal dort kurz verweilen und nach dem 5., dem haderer, ausschau halten



wenn du den fuxi im rücken hast und es auf drei uhr zu alten hochgeht, geht der haderer auf circa ein uhr in den wald. dann: anschnallen und abfahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da also. dann muß ich beim nächsten mal dort kurz verweilen und nach dem 5., dem haderer, ausschau halten



Ist wirklich nicht zu übersehen, aber wie gesagt Achtung: Nach etwa hundert Metern auf dem Trail links halten, sonst stehst Du wirklich im Wald


----------



## caroka (31. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du stehst am Fünfwegeeck unterhalb des Altkönigs und schaust Richtung Hohemark. Da geht auf der rechten Seite neben der Waldautobahn ein Trail in den Wald rein. Nach ca. 100m links halten und dann immer bergab...
> 
> ... das ist wohl der Haderer.
> 
> P.S: Ich kannte den Trail, die Bezeichnung habe ich aber auch gestern erst gelernt. Wenn Du den Haderer nicht ganz runter fährst, sondern die erste Waldautobahn wieder rechts fährst, bist Du auf dem Weg um den Altkönig, der am Fliegerdenkmal vorbeiführt.



Das war einer meiner ersten Trails die mir Locke gezeigt hat. 
Der ist doch pillepalle.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das war einer meiner ersten Trails die mir Locke gezeigt hat.
> Der ist doch pillepalle.




mmmh


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das war einer meiner ersten Trails die mir Locke gezeigt hat.
> Der ist doch pillepalle.



Jain, waren damals auch schon Sprünge eingebaut? Auch das letzte Unwetter hat wieder kräftig an der Bodenbeschaffenheit der Trails im Taunus modelliert. Viele neue Äste, super ausgewaschene Wege,...


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jain, waren damals auch schon Sprünge eingebaut? Auch das letzte Unwetter hat wieder kräftig an der Bodenbeschaffenheit der Trails im Taunus modelliert. Viele neue Äste, super ausgewaschene Wege,...



...fast wie am Gardasee


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das war einer meiner ersten Trails die mir Locke gezeigt hat.
> Der ist doch pillepalle.



schade, dass du gestern nicht dabei warst, du hast wirklich noch zum vollkommenen glück gefehlt.  und du hättest die truppe um einen sehr wertvollen teil ergänzt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2007)

Der Haderer ist vor ein paar Wochen im oberen Teil (also vor der Abzweigung der Waldautobahn Richtung Fliegerdenkmal) schonmal sabotiert worden.

Damals lag auf einmal eine ganze Menge junger Felsen mitten auf dem Trail.


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

wer ist locke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer ist locke




Eifersucht?


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eifersucht?



nö, mir ist nur langweilig und mir fiel grad nix besseres ein ...

haderer ist ja nun ausreichend geklärt, aber dass selbst dieser unbekannte locke den weg kannte ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

noch 20 min ...


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer ist locke



Catweasel

Schreibt man den so?


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Catweasel
> 
> Schreibt man den so?



den kenn ich ausm tv aber net vom biken


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> den kenn ich ausm tv aber net vom biken



Der sieht aber (fast) genauso aus.  So wird er geschrieben: Catweasle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

das bringt mich jetzt auch nicht weiter ...

noch 17 min ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der sieht aber (fast) genauso aus.  So wird er geschrieben: Catweasle.



dann kann er nur von gc sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Catweasel
> 
> Schreibt man den so?



In der Originalschreibweise nach der TV-Serie: Catweazle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das bringt mich jetzt auch nicht weiter ...
> 
> noch 17 min ...



und dann?


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

in 14 min muß ich aufpassen, dass ich den cr net wieder übersehe. der scheint eingeschnappt zu sein, lässt schon den ganzen tag nix von sich hören


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> und dann?



dann bin ich mal für ne weile off, nämlich aufm heimweg ...

noch 12 min ...

so langsam fang ich mal an, mich umzuziehen ...


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> In der Originalschreibweise nach der TV-Serie: Catweazle



Ok!  Kennst Du ihn, ich meine Locke?


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok!  Kennst Du ihn, ich meine Locke?



caro kennt ihn


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Mai 2007)

@Caro

Du hast gestern wirklich gefehlt, so tolle Ratschläge wie man Springen muss bekommst du so schnell nicht mehr! 
Nur schade, das keiner, wirklich keiner, obwohl alle wussten wie es geht, da gesprungen ist! 

Wie war der Erdbeerkuchen? 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

also jungs, gleich geht mein grünes licht aus.
wenn es wieder an ist, will ich endlich wissen, wer locke ist und was er der caro noch so alles gezeigt hat ...    

schlimm genug, dass ich jetzt unwissend und mit den gedanken völlig abgelenkt in den straßenverkehr muß ...

cr, ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon dafür, dass ich dich gleich mangels konzentration wieder übersehen werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Caro
> 
> Du hast gestern wirklich gefehlt, so tolle Ratschläge wie man Springen muss bekommst du so schnell nicht mehr!
> Nur schade, das keiner, wirklich keiner, obwohl alle wussten wie es geht, da gesprungen ist!
> ...




also eigentlich super einfach. kinderspiel, anfahren abspringen, landen und einfach dabei bissi nach rechts ziehen. und achtung: bei der landung drauf achten, dass die reifenschrift immer noch exakt über den ventilen steht.


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2007)

un wech  , feierabend für heut


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also eigentlich super einfach. kinderspiel, anfahren abspringen, landen und einfach dabei bissi nach rechts ziehen. und achtung: bei der landung drauf achten, dass die reifenschrift immer noch exakt über den ventilen steht.



   

und zwar vorn und hinten an gleicher Stelle!


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Catweasel
> 
> Schreibt man den so?





Maggo schrieb:


> also eigentlich super einfach. kinderspiel, anfahren abspringen, landen und einfach dabei bissi nach rechts ziehen. und achtung: bei der landung drauf achten, dass die reifenschrift immer noch exakt über den ventilen steht.


----------



## Hopi (31. Mai 2007)

ich merke schon 2 mal gefahren und schon sind sie alle HaderProfis 

Richtig Waltho es gibt da jemand WIR DENKEN EIN JÄGER der sich an teilen der Spünge vergreift HINWEISE ZUR ERGREIFUNG DES TÄTERS WERDEN MIT EINEM STÜCK KÄSEKUCHEN UND 10 MINUTEN SPRUNGTRAINING BELOHNT


----------



## Tech3 (31. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!    
ich brauch mein Fully....


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also eigentlich super einfach. kinderspiel, anfahren abspringen, landen und einfach dabei bissi nach rechts ziehen. und achtung: bei der landung drauf achten, dass die reifenschrift immer noch exakt über den ventilen steht.



Wie gestern schon bemerkt, ich denke es ist schei.. egal wie die Schrift steht, Hauptsache sie ist von Außen zu lesen!

// Rocky


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> ... egal wie die Schrift steht, Hauptsache sie ist von Außen zu lesen!
> 
> // Rocky



Herrje, immer diese Vorschriften...


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wie gestern schon bemerkt, ich denke es ist schei.. egal wie die Schrift steht, Hauptsache sie ist von Außen zu lesen!
> 
> // Rocky



iss sie bei mir immer, ich pass nicht in nen 2,25er reifen rein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Mai 2007)

Ihr habts verstanden! 
Ich bin stolz auf euch. 
Wo gehts heute hin?


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ihr habts verstanden!
> Ich bin stolz auf euch.
> Wo gehts heute hin?



was verstanden??????


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wo gehts heute hin?



heut abend die schwiegerleut vom fuchhaafe abholen. mit dem auto.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

milady69 schrieb:


> http://www.************.org/missions/liens/link.php?m=1&l=1&u=7&k=1q5I0e5licY2VpbrMeOJ7Lhf6Vu5L



Coole Mucke aber was hat das hier verloren?

Aber das is Werbung und die wollen wir hier nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich merke schon 2 mal gefahren und schon sind sie alle HaderProfis
> 
> Richtig Waltho es gibt da jemand WIR DENKEN EIN JÄGER der sich an teilen der Spünge vergreift HINWEISE ZUR ERGREIFUNG DES TÄTERS WERDEN MIT EINEM STÜCK KÄSEKUCHEN UND 10 MINUTEN SPRUNGTRAINING BELOHNT



Schon wieder jemand der meinen Nick nicht richtig auschreibt:

Wa*h*ltho!!!!


----------



## Hopi (31. Mai 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schon wieder jemand der meinen Nick nicht richtig auschreibt:
> 
> Wa*h*ltho!!!!



 Mea Culpa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

was musstest du dir auch blos für nen komplizierten nick ausdenken! das kann sich ja kein plauscher merken.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Mai 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ Gerd: klasse Bilder 

@ hkn: ich werde immernoch den abklippbaren Kinnbügel (Casco Viper MX) vorziehen 

@ killerkeks: hab eben mal angerufen...bei mir haben sie "technische Probleme mit den Bremsen", ansonsten steht es fertig aufgebaut da und wartet auf mich. Laut anderer Foren sind es wohl nicht passende Bremsadapter am Hinterrad wodurch die Bremsbeläge nicht vollständig auf die Scheibe drücken, sondern etwa 3mm zu weit aussen stehen. Sollen sie den blöden Adapter doch hinterherschicken 

@ wahltho: ich kanns schreiben 

@fux: ich bin da nicht immer  und schon gar nicht um die Zeit...


----------



## caroka (31. Mai 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Caro
> 
> Du hast gestern wirklich gefehlt, so tolle Ratschläge wie man Springen muss bekommst du so schnell nicht mehr!
> Nur schade, das keiner, wirklich keiner, obwohl alle wussten wie es geht, da gesprungen ist!
> ...



Der Erdbeerkuchen war lecker, hmmmmm.


Ich fahr den Harderer ja auch nur, ich spring den nicht runter und Chickenways gibt es da ja auch genug.


----------



## caroka (31. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also eigentlich super einfach. kinderspiel, anfahren abspringen, landen und einfach dabei bissi nach rechts ziehen. und achtung: bei der landung drauf achten, dass die reifenschrift immer noch exakt über den ventilen steht.




Genauso hätte ich es gemacht.


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ Gerd: klasse Bilder
> 
> ...



das mit dem falschen adapter hab ich meiner reba wohl auch, hab ich zumindest am we gemerkt, als ich die beläge draussen hatte.....und siehe da.....es geht trotzdem. die sollen endlich mit ihren fadenscheinigen ausreden aufhörn und die kiste rausschicken.


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genauso hätte ich es gemacht.



gottseidank biste widder da, ich dacht schon du wärst eingeschnappt. 

ich weiß, ich hab mir bei der überlegung wie das wohl funktioniert auch niemanden anderen in der linie vorgestellt als dich.


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

gude CR - hab mir nun den FF helm bestellt. mal gucken wie das mit dem so ist...aber das ich in jedes mal mitnehme bezweifel ich doch schon stark^^ oder ich bin ein ganz harter  und geh dafür im sommer ein


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genauso hätte ich es gemacht.



was hättest du gestern deinen spaß gehabt...das war so lustig. besonders als wir auf gerd warten mussten...


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude CR - hab mir nun den FF helm bestellt. mal gucken wie das mit dem so ist...aber das ich in jedes mal mitnehme bezweifel ich doch schon stark^^ oder ich bin ein ganz harter  und geh dafür im sommer ein



ich würde das auch sehr stark von der geplanten tour abhängig machen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Mai 2007)

Ich auch, und weil ich keine zwei Helme kaufen kann/will wird einer der beides kann 
Mein bisheriger Helm (6/Aldi/3 Jahre alt/mehrere Stürze u.a. direkt auf ne Bordsteinkante) zählt ja eigentlich gar nicht so richtig als Helm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich würde das auch sehr stark von der geplanten tour abhängig machen.



hmm, also immer dabei wenn ich mit euch fahre


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich würde das auch sehr stark von der geplanten tour abhängig machen.




Seit wann können wir Plauscher planen, ich sag mal besser Du nimmst Ihn immer mit. Dann läßt de dich vielleicht bergab auch nicht mehr von ner CC Krücke überholen


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, also immer dabei wenn ich mit euch fahre



genau das wollt ich mit meinem letzten Posting zum Ausdruck bringen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> genau das wollt ich mit meinem letzten Posting zum Ausdruck bringen



so schlimm fahren wir doch gar nicht  und dieses WE kann ich schon wieder nicht mit euch fahren 
aber nächste Woche, das ist laaanges WE


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

wetter soll auch gut werden samstag und sonntag. nur morgen wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so dolle


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wetter soll auch gut werden samstag und sonntag. nur morgen wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so dolle



Heute war es wettermäßig richtig angenehm zur A***** zu fahren. Bin zwar dreiviertel/lang gefahren, zurück werde ich gleich jedoch in kurz fahren. Hoffentlich wird es morgen nicht all zu schlimm.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wetter soll auch gut werden samstag und sonntag. nur morgen wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so dolle



Fahrn wir am Sonntag?


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fahrn wir am Sonntag?


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

O.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

....und wenns ganz dumm läuft kommt mir am samstag früh auch noch was dazwischen.....


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Seit wann können wir Plauscher planen, ich sag mal besser Du nimmst Ihn immer mit. Dann läßt de dich vielleicht bergab auch nicht mehr von ner CC Krücke überholen



jo, wenn der fahrer schneller als sein schutzengel ist  - du weißt doch reisende  soll man ziehen lassen 

oder je oller desto doller


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)




----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fahrn wir am Sonntag?



können wir machen...denke das ich dann thorsten auch dazu bewegen kann


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ....und wenns ganz dumm läuft kommt mir am samstag früh auch noch was dazwischen.....



sowas...darf halt nix dumm kommen...gibt beim handy auch nen aus-knopf


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sowas...darf halt nix dumm kommen...gibt beim handy auch nen aus-knopf



nö, das wäre ein privater termin, der irgendwie auch wichtig ist. sieht aber ganz danach aus, dass wenns morgens nicht klappt ich zumindest mittags nachmittags zeit hätte. ich gab aber alles um morgens faaahn zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, das wäre ein privater termin, der irgendwie auch wichtig ist. sieht aber ganz danach aus, dass wenns morgens nicht klappt ich zumindest mittags nachmittags zeit hätte. ich gab aber alles um morgens faaahn zu können.



ist morgens die zeit, die mitten in der nacht liegt?


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

the early bird catches the worm....


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

ich brauche keine würmer


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2007)

the early cat catches the bird...


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Mai 2007)

my fat cat won't catch anything!


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> the early bird catches the worm....





Arachne schrieb:


> the early cat catches the bird...





oldrizzo schrieb:


> my fat cat won't catch anything!


----------



## caroka (31. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gottseidank biste widder da, ich dacht schon du wärst eingeschnappt.
> 
> ich weiß, ich hab mir bei der überlegung wie das wohl funktioniert auch niemanden anderen in der linie vorgestellt als dich.



Bin nicht eingeschnappt, doch nicht bei Euch.


----------



## hulkihulk (31. Mai 2007)

Hi Leutz,

der Typ, mit der CC-Krücke, bei der dauernd der Rahmen bricht und der Beule am Arm isses.  
Wollt morgen so ab ca. 16:30 ne Runde drehen (Feldberg, Altkönig, was auch immer)... hab meinen Rahmen mit Tesa umwickelt und die Arme mit Schuhwichse eingefettet, damit die besser über die spitzen Steine gleiten (nuuur Profitips)... also, wär schön, Euch auffe Piste zu sehen.

Gruss und schönen Abend noch ...Markus a.k.a. hulkihulk


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

Nabend Carsten,
so Feierabend, das zweite mal heute


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Mai 2007)

Guuude Lugga,
ich dacht schon ich wär hier heut Abend ganz allein.


Maggo schrieb:


> ....und wenns ganz dumm läuft kommt mir am samstag früh auch noch was dazwischen.....


ooochh nööööö, ich habe extra am Samstag etwas auf 13:00 verschoben (d.h. ich müßte so um 12:00 wech bzw. so um 12:30 zu Hause sein).

Oder ich würde komplett umdisponieren und könnte dann erst ab ca. 14:00 - 15:00 los.

Wann isses denn bei Dir klar, wann was geht ? (wenns eben nicht klappt, fahr ich hald ne Runde hier um Staufen, Rossert, Atzelberg + den für mich neuen Trail nochma testen etc.)

Weil Sonntag kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2007)

@fuel: Weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr genau wann Du abfährst, wünsch Dir aber in jedem Fall nen schönen Urlaub


----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2007)

Nacht danmal Karre is gepackt; 2 bikes und jede Menge gute Mucke auf mp 3 das sollte reichenfür 8 stunden Fahrt.

Wenn ich irgendwie Zeit hab fahr ich noch mal nach finale aber das ist bei dem kurzen tripp bsi do eher ungewiss.

Bleibt xsund zusammen und kommt zum Anfeuern nach Hohlenstein zum Rennen.

Lugga cu fryday


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... Es tut mir ja fast leid,  in die Sonne zu fahren und Euch im Regen zu hinterlassen aber Italien ruft, genauer gesagt die Cinque Terre, ein ziemlich schönes Gebiet ( Unesco Welkulturerbe, was nicht nur biketechnisch sondern auch kulturell ein Highlight ist )


Na dann schönen Urlaub (hast Du es denn wirklich schon wieder nötig ?)


fUEL schrieb:


> Glaub da sollte man ein paar mehr Fotos als Üblich machen.
> Wir machen dann ein Bilderabend, wenn wir bei mir Plauscherfest halten im frühen Herbst. ( hatten wir ja verschoben auf den späteren Termin, wg meiner häufigen Abwesenheit im Frühsommer wg biken und im Sommer wg . Messen)
> ...


Gute Idee, na hoffentlich kommt da die Herbstkollektion nicht dazwischen


----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @fuel: Weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr genau wann Du abfährst, wünsch Dir aber in jedem Fall nen schönen Urlaub


 

morsche früh gg 5 oder 6 damit ich Mailand passiert hab bevor der allfreitägliche stau beginnt.
Ab da is eher locker zu fahren.

Wenn de mei Handynummer brauchst wegen sms frag den schwarze kader oder den kili, die haben se.

Good times.


----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Na dann schönen Urlaub (hast Du es denn wirklich schon wieder nötig ?)
> Gute Idee, na hoffentlich kommt da die Herbstkollektion nicht dazwischen


 

saunötisch glaub mer und des mit dem Daiplauscherawend im Gewächshaus werd ich klappend mache...........


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Mai 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> saunötisch glaub mer und des mit dem Daiplauscherawend im Gewächshaus werd ich klappend mache...........


jez ab in die Kist, damid de uff de Fahrd ned eischlafe dusd


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude Lugga,
> ich dacht schon ich wär hier heut Abend ganz allein.
> 
> ooochh nööööö, ich habe extra am Samstag etwas auf 13:00 verschoben (d.h. ich müßte so um 12:00 wech bzw. so um 12:30 zu Hause sein).
> ...



es werd klappe de moin. wann sollsn losgehe?? hersch?? carsten??


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> es werd klappe de moin. wann sollsn losgehe?? hersch?? carsten??


Eight o'clock in central europe ? hfm oder hm (Hofheim oder hm )


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

na da kann ich nicht mitfahren...8 uhr ist eindeutig zu früh und das samstags


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na da kann ich nicht mitfahren...8 uhr ist eindeutig zu früh und das samstags



weichei


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Mai 2007)

das ist mitten in der nacht...fahren wir lieber wie normale leute um 11 uhr oder so. außerdem ist es morgens noch kühl...*mädchenbin*


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na da kann ich nicht mitfahren...8 uhr ist eindeutig zu früh und das samstags


musse nur mal früher in die Kiste gehen .... also in die mit dene Federn da


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Mai 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...*mädchenbin*


Bring so was besser nicht im Frauenrunde-Fred , obwohl Du hier auch Feuer für bekommen kannst


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Mai 2007)

Das wo ist noch nicht klar ...

Gute N8 einstweilen, morgen ist wieder A*****tag, während andere eher vom Plauschertag sprechen könnten. tse tse .... muß ich mich den immer alleine ums BSP kümmern


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

ich müßte ähnlich wie der carsten und der liebe hirsch halt wieder zeitig zuhause sein. also, 0800 hohemark. ich sollte meinen fotoaparat mitnehmen, da isses bestimmt richtig hübsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

ich lasse halt schaffen. iss doch auch ok. also statement startpunkt:

HOHEMARK!


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich müßte ähnlich wie der carsten und der liebe hirsch halt wieder zeitig zuhause sein. also, 0800 hohemark. ich sollte meinen fotoaparat mitnehmen, da isses bestimmt richtig hübsch.


auch wenns shicefrüh is:


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich lasse halt schaffen. iss doch auch ok. also statement startpunkt:
> 
> HOHEMARK!


auch wenns shicehoch geht:


----------



## Maggo (31. Mai 2007)

und wenn shiceviel spassmachen wird????


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## fUEL (1. Juni 2007)

Danke für die guten Wünsche und machts gut bis next woch

keep on rollin


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

morsche ! nix los hier, de fuel is schon weg und de rest pennt wohl noch 
auf jeden fall schönen urlaub, fuel ! und das mir da ja ein anständiger bebilderter bericht bei raus kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Nix mehr pennen moin!


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

mahlzeit


----------



## caroka (1. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na da kann ich nicht mitfahren...8 uhr ist eindeutig zu früh und das samstags



Wann seid Ihr da am Fuxi? Kommt Ihr da überhaupt vorbei? 
Ich will auch mal wieder mit Euch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Bring so was besser nicht im Frauenrunde-Fred , obwohl Du hier auch Feuer für bekommen kannst



Ihr seid doch alle Kerle.


----------



## caroka (1. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Danke für die guten Wünsche und machts gut bis next woch
> 
> keep on rollin



Moin Ihr Plauscher und schönen Urlaub fürn fUEL. Auch wenn er es nicht mehr liest.


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wann seid Ihr da am Fuxi? Kommt Ihr da überhaupt vorbei?
> Ich will auch mal wieder mit Euch fahren.



wir könnten um ca.0900 vor ort sein. biste dabei??
:


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

Moje,

uuuuuaaaaahhh, bin ich noch müüüüd....

Was meint denn das Wetter zum Fahren heute?


----------



## caroka (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir könnten um ca.0900 vor ort sein. biste dabei??
> :



Werde 900 am ft sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2007)

Moije,
will auch es Carosche mal widder sehn. Moije geht aber auf keinen Fall


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mahlzeit



In der Tat. Das Mettbrötchen hat es hinter sich. Jetzt ist das Fleischsalatbrötchen dran


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> In der Tat. Das Mettbrötchen hat es hinter sich. Jetzt ist das Fleischsalatbrötchen dran



bei mir gibts gleich nen yoghurt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was meint denn das Wetter zum Fahren heute?



Wetter ist ok, auch nicht so kalt. Bin im kurzen Trikot gefahren.

Fahrt Ihr morgen früh um 0800/0900 - das ist mir in der Tat auch zu früh am Samstag. Nicht wegen Schlafen, aber wegen Familienfrühstück etc. Meine Frau wäre ziemlich sauer, wenn ich mich 0800 vermachen würde.

Fährt denn keiner heute am späteren Nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (1. Juni 2007)

Ich schließe mich mal der Disskussion hier aufgrund langeweile an -.-

achja, mahlzeit


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

was wird denn grad diskutiert   

ach ja, der yoghurt war lecker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

... das Fleischsalatbrötchen und das süsse Stückchen danach auch 

*Bäuerchen*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was wird denn grad diskutiert



Nix, es wird wie meistens hier nur rumgelabert, äh ich meine natürlich geplauscht


----------



## Milass (1. Juni 2007)

Mein Hr dreht sich nichmehr gescheit wie es Mittwoch oben auf dem Feldberg noch der Fall war...werd city zweirad wohl gleich erstmal nen besuch abstatten die dürften um 9 eh nix besseres zu tun haben 
Eine Unterlegscheibe mehr = schleift auf der anderen Seite, eine weniger schleifts wieder auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite....


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Mein Hr dreht sich nichmehr gescheit wie es Mittwoch oben auf dem Feldberg noch der Fall war...werd city zweirad wohl gleich erstmal nen besuch abstatten die dürften um 9 eh nix besseres zu tun haben
> Eine Unterlegscheibe mehr = schleift auf der anderen Seite, eine weniger schleifts wieder auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite....



beläge noch ok???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

@fux: ich hatte auch yoghurt....hihihihihi.....und ne butterbrezel, die war schlimm, weil konsistenz von nem irc mibro.....


----------



## Milass (1. Juni 2007)

Ja....

achja wegen dem Shifter können die auch nochmal drüberschaun, sowas wie letzten Sonntag will nie wieder passieren 

Hat jemand ne Idee fürn Frühstück ohne Brot oder Milchprodukte?


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... die war schlimm, weil konsistenz von nem irc mibro.....



da muß ich wohl mal bei unserem "mibrist" schwarzer kater in den reifen beissen, um das mit deiner butterbrezel nachvollziehen zu können    
soll ich eher den vorder- oder den hinterreifen probieren


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee fürn Frühstück ohne Brot oder Milchprodukte?



kippe unn kaffee.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

... oder ein frugales Frühstück


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee fürn Frühstück ohne Brot oder Milchprodukte?



obstsalat oder obstmus!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> obstsalat oder obstmus!



... das meinte ich mit frugal


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da muß ich wohl mal bei unserem "mibrist" schwarzer kater in den reifen beissen, um das mit deiner butterbrezel nachvollziehen zu können
> soll ich eher den vorder- oder den hinterreifen probieren



ich hab noch einen satz in der ecke liegen. ich kann da beim nächsten gimbi stammtisch vielleicht ja mal ne gemischte vorspeisenplatte......dann sinse endlich wech....


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab noch einen satz in der ecke liegen. ich kann da beim nächsten gimbi stammtisch vielleicht ja mal ne gemischte vorspeisenplatte......dann sinse endlich wech....



klingt ganz so, als wärst du nicht gerade begeistert von dem schlappen ...

der kater schwört drauf und will nix anderes mehr fahren. verticker sie ihm doch einfach ...
wenn er weiter so fährt, braucht er eh bald nen neuen satz ...


----------



## Milass (1. Juni 2007)

Darf man Obst während einer magen darm grippe essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juni 2007)

Ne ordentliche Portion Eier mit Speck. Wenn der Magen das aushält, bist du übern Berg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Darf man Obst während einer magen darm grippe essen



Höchstens Bananen, die stopfen...

... ansonsten Salzstangen und Tee, ach und Cola soll auch noch gehen.

Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle Imodium Akut bersorgen - hilft sofort!

... und gute Besserung


----------



## Milass (1. Juni 2007)

Hoffentlich bin ich damit fit bis Sonntag.
Macht Imodium Akut nicht langsam? 

Salzstangen und COla zum Frühstück mhhhhhhh

Aber Eier klingt auch gut, geht das?


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bin ich damit fit bis Sonntag.
> Macht Imodium Akut nicht langsam?



eher schneller, wie epo halt


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Höchstens Bananen, die stopfen...
> 
> ... ansonsten Salzstangen und Tee, ach und Cola soll auch noch gehen.
> 
> ...



cola aber bitte pupslau und die kohlensäure rausrühren.....:kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Macht Imodium Akut nicht langsam?



Zumindest die Schei$$e im Darm *bäh*


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> klingt ganz so, als wärst du nicht gerade begeistert von dem schlappen ...
> 
> der kater schwört drauf und will nix anderes mehr fahren. verticker sie ihm doch einfach ...
> wenn er weiter so fährt, braucht er eh bald nen neuen satz ...



doch doch, der mibro iss ein top reifen, nur leider nix für mich. verticken iss doof, der kostet neu ja schon fast nix, ich glaub den bekommt vielleicht meine süße auf ihr rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Aber Eier klingt auch gut, geht das?



Wenn die Sach noch akut ist auf keinen Fall!


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> doch doch, der mibro iss ein top reifen, nur leider nix für mich. verticken iss doof, der kostet neu ja schon fast nix, ich glaub den bekommt vielleicht meine süße auf ihr rad.



was ist denn gut und warum nicht für dich   
fährt deine süße dann auch mtb, wenn sie den mibro bekommt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Und wenn die Du nicht wirklich wieder gesund bist, bis Sonntag lass' das bloss mit dem Rennen! - Du riskierst 'nen echten Kollaps!


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

flitzkack macht definitv schneller


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Ja....
> 
> 
> 
> Hat jemand ne Idee fürn Frühstück ohne Brot oder Milchprodukte?



KAFFEE






EiGudeWie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> flitzkack macht definitv schneller



Rückstosseffekt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> KAFFEE
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Echt keine gute Idee bei einer Magen-Darmgrippe


----------



## Milass (1. Juni 2007)

kaffee ist ********...wird der puls doch nur höher von 

Werd mal nacher in der Apotheke fragen, wieso hat mir das mein Arzt nicht verschrieben? Hab nur so Mineralien bekommen die ich futtern soll um die zu ersetzen die ich verloren hab bzw. immernoch verliere. Hab sogar angeboten bekommen es direkt in die Venen gespritzt zu bekommen, wenn dann heute mittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Rückstosseffekt?



kommt noch hinzu  
aber man muß halt schneller fahren, um es noch rechtzeitig im ziel zum klo zu schaffen


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> kaffee ist ********...wird der puls doch nur höher von
> 
> Werd mal nacher in der Apotheke fragen, wieso hat mir das mein Arzt nicht verschrieben? Hab nur so Mineralien bekommen die ich futtern soll um die zu ersetzen die ich verloren hab bzw. immernoch verliere. Hab sogar angeboten bekommen es direkt in die Venen gespritzt zu bekommen, wenn dann heute mittag.



 also das kann meinetwegen verstehen wer will. sportlicher ehrgeiz in allen ehren, aber wenn der körper nein sagt meint er das wohl auch so.


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was ist denn gut und warum nicht für dich
> fährt deine süße dann auch mtb, wenn sie den mibro bekommt ?



der mibro iss sicherlich ein TOP rennreifen. leicht und für wie er aussieht ordentlich grip. für meine verhältnisse ein quentchen zu wenig. wenn ich irgendwann mal wo mitfahre wo's um was geht werd ich den sicherlich auch wieder rauskramen, rollen tut er nämlich richtig gut.
meine süße fährt leider nicht viel rad, die reifen die verbaut sind wiegen aber sicherlich ein kilo es stück und das hemmt den vortrieb schon sehr.


----------



## Milass (1. Juni 2007)

Nochmal zum Imodium kut: Ist das nich eher positiv wenn ich die ganzen erreger aus********? Das Zeug würde das doch verhindern, dann würden die Viren doch drin bleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> kaffee ist ********...wird der puls doch nur höher von
> 
> Werd mal nacher in der Apotheke fragen, wieso hat mir das mein Arzt nicht verschrieben? Hab nur so Mineralien bekommen die ich futtern soll um die zu ersetzen die ich verloren hab bzw. immernoch verliere. Hab sogar angeboten bekommen es direkt in die Venen gespritzt zu bekommen, wenn dann heute mittag.



Kaffee ist in diesem Falle in erster Linie Gift, weil Koffein ziemlich anstrengend für den Darm ist.

Jetzt mal Spass beiseite: Kurier' Dich wie von Maggo empfohlen ganz normal aus!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juni 2007)

Ei Maggo, hab mein Rotes wegen quasi festsitzender HR-Bremse in die Werkstatt gegeben, da sagen die mir, daß die B-Scheiben nur noch 2 von 3mm haben 
Du hast mir garnicht gesagt, das die dünner werden 

Ich weiß, weniger bremsen.....................


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

@hirsch: sorry. stimmt, ich hab in der tat vergessen nem gestandenen mannsbild wie dir zu erklären, dass wo gehobelt wird auch späne fallen. tut mir leid, isses bis samstag wieder heil??


----------



## Milass (1. Juni 2007)

Cola hat doch auch Koffein? 
Also meinst du jetzt doch kein Imodium Akut oder meinst du das mit der Substanz ?


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

wo issen eischentlich de lugga hoit moije? hat der verpennt?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hirsch: sorry. stimmt, ich hab in der tat vergessen nem gestandenen mannsbild wie dir zu erklären, dass wo gehobelt wird auch späne fallen. tut mir leid, isses bis samstag wieder heil??



Hab die Späne immer ignoriert, aber danke. Hole es gleich wieder ab und toure dann.
Willst Du morgen schon um 8 bei mir sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Also meinst du jetzt doch kein Imodium Akut oder meinst du das mit der Substanz ?



Ich meinte das mit der Substanz und das Du Dich generell richtig erholen solltest

Imodium Akut stoppt die Schei$$erei ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hab die Späne immer ignoriert, aber danke. Hole es gleich wieder ab und toure dann.
> Willst Du morgen schon um 8 bei mir sein



der carsten hat den vorschlag gemacht. ich würd sagen wir treffen uns an der hm. oder willst du später starten?


----------



## Milass (1. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich meinte das mit der Substanz und das Du Dich generell richtig erholen solltest
> 
> Imodium Akut stoppt die Schei$$erei ziemlich schnell.



Meine Frage war ja ob das sinn macht das zu stoppen weil ja sonst die ganzen Erreger drin bleiben?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der carsten hat den vorschlag gemacht. ich würd sagen wir treffen uns an der hm. oder willst du später starten?



wenn es so früh sein muß............... ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Meine Frage war ja ob das sinn macht das zu stoppen weil ja sonst die ganzen Erreger drin bleiben?



Sorry, ich bin kein Arzt, aber ich habe es immer genommen und habe damit gute Erfahrung gemacht. Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass es darauf ankommt, die Erreger über den Darm wieder auszuscheiden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der carsten hat den vorschlag gemacht. ich würd sagen wir treffen uns an der hm. oder willst du später starten?



Könntet Ihr nicht zu einer etwas christliicheren Zeit starten, dann hätten auch mehr Plauscher, insb. die mit familiären Verfplichtungen, die Möglichkeit teilzunehmen.

Z.B. 11:00 Uhr HM oder um 11:00 Uhr treffen am FT


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr nicht zu einer etwas christliicheren Zeit starten, dann hätten auch mehr Plauscher, insb. die mit familiären Verfplichtungen, die Möglichkeit teilzunehmen.
> 
> Z.B. 11:00 Uhr HM oder um 11:00 Uhr treffen am FT



der carsten muss wie gesagt wegen familiärer verpflichtungen gegen 1200/1230 wieder @home sein. mir geht es nicht viel anders. so ganz freiwillig würde ich mir so nen stress auch nicht machen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr nicht zu einer etwas christliicheren Zeit starten, dann hätten auch mehr Plauscher, insb. die mit familiären Verfplichtungen, die Möglichkeit teilzunehmen.
> 
> Z.B. 11:00 Uhr HM oder um 11:00 Uhr treffen am FT



11.00 wäre mir zu spät, weil mein gr.Sohnemann morgen seinen Mendelssohn-Wettbewerb hat.
9.30 wäre ideal (dann könnte Arachne auch dabei sein?)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der carsten muss wie gesagt wegen familiärer verpflichtungen gegen 1200/1230 wieder @home sein. mir geht es nicht viel anders. so ganz freiwillig würde ich mir so nen stress auch nicht machen.



Also 8.00 HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Also



ja was denn jetzt???


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

dann fahrt doch so, dass ihr euch um 11.00 uhr am fuxi oder feldi oder saalburg oder sandplacken oder rotes kreuz oder altkönig oder fliegerdenkmal oder hm oder nfh oder sonst wo noch treffen könnt


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

fliegerdenkmal sagt mir nix, war ich da schonmal?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja was denn jetzt???



D.h. : ich freue mich darauf mit Euch gemeinsam zu radeln und werde wegen meiner Unausgeschlafenheit Tränen in den Augenhaben. Capisce


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> fliegerdenkmal sagt mir nix, war ich da schonmal?



ist in der Nähe des Alden


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juni 2007)

Übrigens : Diese Bike-Computer sind alle Sch..ße.........Mein VDO reagiert auf nichts mehr (Neue B ist drin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

und wer fährt jetzt heute mittag ?

hab grad frei bekommen  und bin dann so ab ca. 13.00 uhr startklar, wenn das wetter hält ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juni 2007)

Hole jetzt mein Rotes ab


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... das meinte ich mit frugal



schau mal auf die uhrzeit meines posts... fällt dir was auf? rischdisch... gleiche uhrzeit - oder auch: zwei dumme, ein gedanke!


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Übrigens : Diese Bike-Computer sind alle Sch..ße.........Mein VDO reagiert auf nichts mehr (Neue B ist drin)



wenn der magnet an dem sender vorbeiläuft müsste es ein klacken geben....gaaaanz leise aber höhrbar.


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

leude, was is los  

uffwache bitte


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ist in der Nähe des Alden



in der linken oberen Ecke der Beschriftung:





am oberen Bildrand, links von der Mitte ist übrigens die Fünf-Wege-Kreuzung. Der Haderweg ist als solcher beschriftet.


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

du hast auch nada zu tun?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wer fährt jetzt heute mittag ?
> 
> hab grad frei bekommen  und bin dann so ab ca. 13.00 uhr startklar, wenn das wetter hält ...



Würde gerne, kann aber erst um 15:30 Uhr hier weg...


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

@gerd: faahn wir da mal hin?? so kann ich das leider nicht deuten


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: faahn wir da mal hin?? so kann ich das leider nicht deuten



Morgen? Da müßte ich vor dem Haus übernachten, das Rad an mich Ketten und Du mir versprechen uns abzuholen und ins Auto zu packen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Würde gerne, kann aber erst um 15:30 Uhr hier weg...



das wiederrum wird mir dann für heute zu spät ...


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du hast auch nada zu tun?



Als SysAdmin hast Du immer sehr viel zu tun! Wenn Du jedoch nicht gerade einen Systemausfall hast, Techniker betreuen mußt, ein neues System integrierst, oder an einer Laberrunde teilnimmst, kannst Du Dir die Zeit, bis auf kleinere Handgriffe zwischendurch, relativ frei einteilen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn der magnet an dem sender vorbeiläuft müsste es ein klacken geben....gaaaanz leise aber höhrbar.



Nee, schlimmer...........reagiert nicht auf Tastendruck......... später schaltet er selbstständig ein Funktion ein.............. dann mal wieder ab ...........usw....................wird eingeschickt......


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nee, schlimmer...........reagiert nicht auf Tastendruck......... später schaltet er selbstständig ein Funktion ein.............. dann mal wieder ab ...........usw....................wird eingeschickt......



Hast Du jetzt `ne neue Bremsscheibe?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du jetzt `ne neue Bremsscheibe?



Nee!! 
Gerd !!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich brauche 2 Louise 190er Scheiben und 2 neueste X9 Trigger!!!!!  
Und nun ab in den Busch....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nee!!
> Gerd !!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich brauche 2 Louise 190er Scheiben und 2 neueste X9 Trigger!!!!!
> Und nun ab in den Busch....



Gerd, wie lange dauert das denn.....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gerd, wie lange dauert das denn.....


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nee!!
> Gerd !!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich brauche 2 Louise 190er Scheiben und 2 neueste X9 Trigger!!!!!
> Und nun ab in den Busch....





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gerd, wie lange dauert das denn.....





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


>



Ich war gestern doch nicht mehr einkaufen. D.h. ich gehe heute...


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juni 2007)

gude plauscher.

also dann wünsch ich euch morgen um 0800 viel spaß, ich denk an euch wenn ich mich noch mal im warmen bettchen umdrehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

so, ich mach mich jetzt startklar


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo issen eischentlich de lugga hoit moije? hat der verpennt?



 der mußte Tapeten von den Wänden kratzen 


@Milas: Ich halt nix von so Sachen wie Immodium usw. Wenn ich einen unumgänglichen Termin hätte würd ichs aber nehmen.
Durch den Durchfall verlierst Du einen haufen Mineralien und Flüssigkeit. Das muß nachgefüllt werden. Mineralwasser ohne Kohlensäure und Tee is ganz gut. 
Bananen oder Äpfel schälen kleine Scheiben machen und braun werden lassen. Das braune is Pektin und ist gut für Deinen Bauch. Die meisten Magen Darmflora verbessernden Arzneien bauen auf Pektin auf.

Kaffe taugt glaub ich nix. Wenn Du meinst das Du es hinter Dir hast kannst mit Eier mit Speck einen final Test machen  

Rennen kann man mit Windeln sicher fahren, deren Beschriftung muß aber vorne sein   wird halt alles schwerer wie sonst werden vielleicht auch :kotz: oder bist unkonzentriert und machst ne Erdung, wenn Du es packst wirst im Anschluß sicher sehr empfänglich, für alles was einen so krank machen kann, sein. 

Viel Erfolg für nach dem Rennen


----------



## Milass (1. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian,

(ich werde mit doppel s geschrieben)
Ja ich versuchs ja mit Trinken aber ich kanns echt nich mehr sehen, und inzwischen hab ich an die 3-4kg abgenommen (ich wollte sowieso wieder unter die 70kg marke  ).
Und egal was ich wie essen kommt wieder raus.

Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens das ich die MD grippe seit Mittwoch habe, erklärt warum ich schon so nen leistungsabfall bei unserer Tour hatte 

Ich probier das mal mit den bananen da hab ich noch brauen hier rumliegen...
Wenn es nicht bis Sonntag geht, bleibt ja noch das Rennen am Donnerstag und mein Trainer findet mir sicher nen Ersatz für den Sonntag 

Gruß

Michael

ps, ich hab derweil aus langeweile mal mein Bike auseinander gebaut  is ne gute beschäftigung und lenkt ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: faahn wir da mal hin?? so kann ich das leider nicht deuten



Das ist ein Gedenkstein, der an die Opfer eines Flugzeugabsturzes im Jahre 1971 (oder war es 1972 ???) mit Honoratioren aus Wattenscheid/Wanneweikel (Oberstadtdirektoren et alterum) erinnert.

Nach dem Denkmal ist der Flieger-Trail benannt, der direkt neben dem Denkmal vom Alden runterkommt

Du kommst dort hin:
1. Vom Fuchstanz den Weg Richtung Falkenstein (direkt geradeaus und nicht 100m nach dem Fuchstanz rechts) und dann nach ca. 1 km die erste Waldautobahn links. Dann steht der Gedenkstein nach etwa 1000m auf der linken Seite.
2. Den Haderer runter und die erste Waldautobahn rechts, dann nach etwa 1,5km auf der rechten Seite.
3. Wenn Du vom Alden Richtung Schwarzes Rechteck runtertrailst. Vom Alden aus gesehen auf der zweiten Waldautobahn die Du kreuzst (am eigentlichen Einstieg ins Schware Rechteck) rechts fahren. Dann liegt das Denkmal nach ein paar hundert Metern auf der rechten Seite.
4. Oder eben den Flieger-Trail runterbraten


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

das schwarze rechteck ist das was dann später mal zum victoriatrail geht???


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das schwarze rechteck ist das was dann später mal zum victoriatrail geht???



Ja.

Chauffeurdienst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Chauffeurdienst?



ich dachte du machst scherze.....klar.


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juni 2007)

So Leuts die 5 Seiten Geplausche sind mir zuviel 
Mich interessiert eh nur wanns moin denn losgeht? Und wo?
Habe heute sogar pünktlich meinen Trinkrucksack bekommen


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens das ich die MD grippe seit Mittwoch habe, erklärt warum ich schon so nen *Leistungsabfall* bei unserer Tour hatte



   Leistungsabfall sachter ... *g*


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

@keksi: 0800 hohemark.


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juni 2007)

Hey super  endlich mal nicht so spät

Wer kommt alles mit?


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hey super  endlich mal nicht so spät
> 
> Wer kommt alles mit?



servus KK,

ich bekomme die KF auf pappe gezeichnet...hoffe du kannst damit dann was anfangen  wäre echt cool wenn das klappen würde.

ich fahr nicht mit  dann kann die gruppe wenigstens auch flott den berg hoch


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

er zog aus, den hader weg zu finden ...


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hey super  endlich mal nicht so spät
> 
> Wer kommt alles mit?



Noch son Kranker!


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> er zog aus, den hader weg zu finden ...



und?


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

er fand ihn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

die frage ist: wie fand er ihn??


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

das finden war nicht das thema. nach euren beschreibungen überhaupt kein problem  
direkt vom fuxi zum 5 wegekreuz ...

ich fuhr ihn runter, der erste hupf kam auf der rechten seite ...


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

ich fuhr dran vorbei ...


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

linker hand sah ich den zweiten hupf und dachte mir ...


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

... guckst dir doch noch mal den ersten genauer an ...


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

... ich befand ihn als nicht so schlimm und beschloss, nochmal hochzukurbeln ...


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

... da stand ich nun, ca. 30 m oberhalb von hupf 1 und nahm anlauf ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das finden war nicht das thema. nach euren beschreibungen überhaupt kein problem
> direkt vom fuxi zum 5 wegekreuz ...
> 
> ich fuhr ihn runter, der erste hupf kam auf der rechten seite ...



Ob er auch den "Gebetsstein" gefunden hat?


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

... von der theorie war ja eh alles klar : gas geben, lenker hoch, möglichst mit beiden reifen gleichzeitig landen ...

also null problemo, ich ging zu phase 1 über und gab gas ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (1. Juni 2007)

@HKN:
Pappe ist ok aber schön zeichnen 
Und komm morgen gefälligst mit! Ich brauch doch wen in meinem Tempo 
@Gerd:
Für mich ist das nicht früh. Ich bin am Wochenende eh immer ab 0700 wach...spätestens. Hier mal ein herzliches Danke an RR für den Schichtbeginn um 6 
@Maggo
Alles klar 
@Rocky
Aber wie soll er ihn denn ohne gute Ratschläge und Dummgebabbel springen?


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

mensch fux, machs doch nicht so spannend.....


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @Rocky
> Aber wie soll er ihn denn ohne gute Ratschläge und Dummgebabbel springen?



Ich glaube nicht das er den "Gebetsstein" gefunden hat!


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> ...
> @Rocky
> Aber wie soll er ihn denn ohne gute Ratschläge und Dummgebabbel springen?



nur so!


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

... ich hob ab und fühlte mich führ den bruchteil einer sekunde wie ein vogel


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

... dann merkte ich, dass was gewaltig nicht stimmt  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

an meiner gabel fehlte der rechte holm


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... dann merkte ich, dass was gewaltig nicht stimmt  ...



fehlten die Flügel?


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

... irgendwie hab ich phase 2 vernachlässigt ...


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

... somit war phase 3 auch nicht mehr möglich ...

es begann phase 2a ...


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> an meiner gabel fehlte der rechte holm








haben die bei hibike den immer noch nicht gefunne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

@Gerd: Wie wäre es denn morgen mit einer späteren *schnellen* Tour? 

So ich fahr jetzt in den Taunus...


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

... das vorderrad ging in den sinkflug über ...


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... das vorderrad ging in den sinkflug über ...



und der Rest? Postest Du aus dem All???


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

... ich flog über den lenker weiter, nahm etwas unsanft eine bodenprobe mit den knien (komm mir jetzt bitte keiner mit diesen ritterrüstungen  ) und  purzelte ein wenig bergab, mein rad hinter mir her. fehlte nicht viel, dann hätte es mich auch noch erwischt ...


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und der Rest? Postest Du aus dem All???



hätte durchaus soweit kommen können bei noch ungeschickterer landung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

das waren schmerzen in beiden knien kann ich euch sagen  . das blut floß in strömen, ist jetzt etwas matschig hinter dem 1. hupf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

@Gerd: Wie wäre es morgen mit einer späteren schnellen Runde?

@Fux: Auf Drogen oder was?


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



????


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

nach kurzer schrei- und schmerzphase humpelte ich mit meinem bike den weg wieder bergauf und zog von dannen ...

die ersten tritte fielen mächtig schwer, aber zum glück schmerzte es dann irgendwie gar nicht mehr. radeln ist halt doch gesund  
treppenlaufen jetzt zu hause tut deutlich mehr weh ...


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das waren schmerzen in beiden knien kann ich euch sagen  . das blut floß in strömen, ist jetzt etwas matschig hinter dem 1. hupf



du erzählst bullshit.


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Wie wäre es morgen mit einer späteren schnellen Runde?
> 
> @Fux: Auf Drogen oder was?



Für morgen habe ich mich nun auf den Nightride eingestellt. Aber gerne mal wieder!


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Auf Drogen oder was?



so ähnlich ... ich glaub, man nennt es adrenalin


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... ich flog über den lenker weiter, nahm etwas unsanft eine bodenprobe mit den knien (komm mir jetzt bitte keiner mit diesen ritterrüstungen  ) und  purzelte ein wenig bergab, mein rad hinter mir her. fehlte nicht viel, dann hätte es mich auch noch erwischt ...



kauf dir mal ein paar protektoren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ????



war mein Mitgefühl für den Fux.


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kauf dir mal ein paar protektoren....



oder frag nochmal nach dem zweiten Holm!


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du erzählst bullshit.



nee, nee, nee  

hab mir wirklich beide knie blutig geschlagen, dazu noch den linken ellenbogen und die linke handfläche lediert ...


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

dem bike scheint es noch gut zu gehen  , besonders dem rechten gabelholm


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

shice. gute besserung. wolln wir das morgen zu früher stunde nochmal üben???


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dem bike scheint es noch gut zu gehen  , besonders dem rechten gabelholm



der liegt im warmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kauf dir mal ein paar protektoren....



das sagt der richtige...du warst mit mir der andere stürzer bei der erstbezwingung des plauscher-teil-teams


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für morgen habe ich mich nun auf den Nightride eingestellt. Aber gerne mal wieder!



Sag nicht Du gehörst auch zu den Bekloppten, die um 08:00 Uhr losfahren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

so, bin jetzt weg, tschau...


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

ich hab das thema sprünge nun endgültig abgehakt. das ist nicht meine welt ...

hab da aber noch ein paar stellen für euch in petto, die härter sind als das wo es mich vorhin zerrissen hat. 2 sprünge und 1 treppe an der falkensteiner burg, 1 fetter sprung an der königsteiner burg. die sprünge gehen über größere felsbrocken bzw. über einen baumstamm ...
von der treppe war hier auch schon die rede. recht unregelmäßige stufen, teilweise mit der doppelten stufenhöhe im vergleich zu den meisten anderen stufen ...


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das sagt der richtige...du warst mit mir der andere stürzer bei der erstbezwingung des plauscher-teil-teams



hast ja recht. ich hab aber auch schon mal die fühler ausgestreckt und gehorcht, was mir mein dealer da anbieten kann.


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

wo bleibt eigentlich mein frauchen dr.   wenn man se mal braucht 

sie wird eh mit mir schimpfen  

ich glaub, ich geh mal duschen. dann gibts nochmal richtig schmerz aber die sache sieht anschließend sicher nur noch halb so wild aus ...


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> ich glaub, ich geh mal duschen. dann gibts nochmal richtig schmerz aber die sache sieht anschließend sicher nur noch halb so wild aus ...



im Gegensatz zur Dusche...


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast ja recht. ich hab aber auch schon mal die fühler ausgestreckt und gehorcht, was mir mein dealer da anbieten kann.



was manchmal bestimmt nicht verkehrt sein wird...musst ja nicht so dicke dinger kaufen wie ich. dachte halt -> dicker typ, dicke schützer


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

fertig ...

also blutüberströmt haben mir meine beiden knie besser gefallen ...
so werde ich jetzt wohl kaum das mitleid von meinem  erregen können


----------



## caroka (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo bleibt eigentlich mein frauchen dr.   wenn man se mal braucht
> 
> sie wird eh mit mir schimpfen
> 
> ich glaub, ich geh mal duschen. dann gibts nochmal richtig schmerz aber die sache sieht anschließend sicher nur noch halb so wild aus ...



Sh*t

Edit: Also nicht so schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> -> dicker typ, dicke schützer



dann brauch ich die auch.


----------



## caroka (1. Juni 2007)

Oh mann, war eben auf dem Rad was besorgen. Ich würde so gerne in Taunus fahren. Es geht nicht wegen der Kinder.
Ich schau mal wie das Wetter heute Abend wird........


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Oh mann, war eben auf dem Rad was besorgen. Ich würde so gerne in Taunus fahren. Es geht nicht wegen der Kinder.
> Ich schau mal wie das Wetter heute Abend wird........



mein tipp des tages : meide den hader weg


----------



## Milass (1. Juni 2007)

Wissefux, Du solltest Sprungunterricht bei den Plauschern nehmen!


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Wissefux, Du solltest Sprungunterricht bei den Plauschern nehmen!



de fuggs iss doch en blauscher.


----------



## Milass (1. Juni 2007)

Die Lektion am Mittwoch hätte ihm den Sturz erspart


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Wissefux, Du solltest Sprungunterricht bei den Plauschern nehmen!



ne, lass mal ... theoretisch ist ja alle klar und filme + bilder von jumps hab ich auch schon einige gesehen. es scheitert allein an der umsetzung in die praxis. ist mir auf dauer zu schmerzhaft und kostenintensiv  



Maggo schrieb:


> de fuggs iss doch en blauscher.



genau  



Milass schrieb:


> Die Lektion am Mittwoch hätte ihm den Sturz erspart



dann hätte es mich eben am mittwoch schon zerrissen ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juni 2007)

@Fux

Komm halt mal zu uns in den Spessart, da zeigen wir es dir wie es geht! (springen) 

Gute Besserung! 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> fertig ...
> 
> also blutüberströmt haben mir meine beiden knie besser gefallen ...
> so werde ich jetzt wohl kaum das mitleid von meinem  erregen können



So ein Shice Fux, erstmal gude Besserung 

Es ist mir schon fast peinlich, aber ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert über Deine Beschreibung und die damit verbunden Postings  Supergut geschrieben 

Mit geht s es mit der Springerei wie Dir, hab mich zwar noch nicht gelegt auf dem Harder Weg beim Springen des ertsen Hupfes, hab aber immer das Gefühl das es gleich passiert 


Fux laß Dich von de Fraa schee Pflege, und wenn se da is, immer schee Jammern, des hilft. Es Verkürzt auch die Reaktionszeit der Weibchen ungemein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

danke @all für die genesungswünsche  

so schlimm ist es dann aber doch nicht. kann schon wieder fast schmerzfrei die treppen laufen und aufm bike gings ja nach kurzer zeit wieder ganz gut.

nur im ersten moment nach dem sturz hatte ich echt höllische schmerzen in beiden knien und hab mich erst mal an den streckenrand geschleppt und hingesetzt ... da dachte ich noch : shice, wie kommst du jetzt bloß heim  

ihr solltet euch ja amüsieren, sonst hätte ich nicht so rumgepostet. humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht, auch wenn es einen mal selbst ordentlich erwischt ...

jetzt habe ich natürlich noch mehr angst vor solchen dingern als je zuvor und werde sicher erst mal einen großen bogen drum herum fahren ...

mei fraache is immer noch net da. typisch, wenn man einmal trost braucht


----------



## Hopi (1. Juni 2007)

Die Halbtoten bitten jegliche Körperteile die Ihr im Haderweg verliert bitte nicht in der Line zu lassen das gibt so hässliche Flecken wenn man drüber fährt.


----------



## Hopi (1. Juni 2007)

Ach noch was SPRINGEN ÜBT MAN ERSTMAL LANGSAM


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2007)

@ Fux: Gude Besserung auch von Fabienne, die hat eben Tränen gelacht


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ach noch was SPRINGEN ÜBT MAN ERSTMAL LANGSAM



Gehst Du heut noch?


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ach noch was SPRINGEN ÜBT MAN ERSTMAL LANGSAM



und erst mal an kleinen sprüngen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gehst Du heut noch?



Jepp muss nur kurz nuch zu UPS was wegschicken und werde dann richtung Rosenhöhe ziehen. Wolltest Du noch kommen? ich bin in ca. 40 Minuten dort AUTO weil Schaufel und Eimer.


----------



## Hopi (1. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> und erst mal an kleinen sprüngen....



Rizzo der ist klein  aber er kickt etwas also wenn man nicht aufpasst kann es einen dort schon zerlegen. Ich komme auch schon mal aufdem Vorderrad runter ENDET HALT NICHT IMMER WIE IN DEM VIDEO


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2007)

Muß noch Essen, die Frau kocht grad. Wird bestimmt nix vor 20:00 eher noch 20:30 bis ich dort bin. Bist de da noch da?


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Rizzo der ist klein  aber er kickt etwas also wenn man nicht aufpasst kann es einen dort schon zerlegen. Ich komme auch schon mal aufdem Vorderrad runter ENDET HALT NICHT IMMER WIE IN DEM VIDEO



kicker sucken - hate them!  das gefühl kenne ich...:kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Rizzo der ist klein  aber er kickt etwas also wenn man nicht aufpasst kann es einen dort schon zerlegen. Ich komme auch schon mal aufdem Vorderrad runter ENDET HALT NICHT IMMER WIE IN DEM VIDEO



Da haben wir auch schon das Problem, es war ein Kicker. Fux von sowas laß die Finger...ähh Räder davon, man ist einfach nicht vorbereitet wenn er sein wahres Gesicht zeigt


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die Halbtoten bitten jegliche Körperteile die Ihr im Haderweg verliert bitte nicht in der Line zu lassen das gibt so hässliche Flecken wenn man drüber fährt.



ich glaub, an mir ist noch alles dran. also freie fahrt am haderweg  
darf ich mich jetzt zu den halbtoten zählen. hab mich immerhin ein paar minuten so gefühlt  



Hopi schrieb:


> Ach noch was SPRINGEN ÜBT MAN ERSTMAL LANGSAM



guter tipp  



oldrizzo schrieb:


> und erst mal an kleinen sprüngen....



sah klein aus im vergleich zu denen an den burgen ...



Hopi schrieb:


> Rizzo der ist klein  aber er kickt etwas also wenn man nicht aufpasst kann es einen dort schon zerlegen.



ach echt


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> kicker sucken - hate them!  das gefühl kenne ich...:kotz:



dito  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da haben wir auch schon das Problem, es war ein Kicker. Fux von sowas laß die Finger...ähh Räder davon, man ist einfach nicht vorbereitet wenn er sein wahres Gesicht zeigt



kann net aaner mal an schild vorher uffstelle : "harmlos" oder "kickt dich gott weiß wohin"


----------



## Hopi (1. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> kicker sucken - hate them!  das gefühl kenne ich...:kotz:



Wenn Du morgen kommst wirst Du Ihn ja sehen. Der wird mit normalem Temo gefahren und dann schön gezogen. Wenn Du etwas springen kannst ist er ein Kinderspiel als ich die Plauscher dabei hatte hat sich auch keiner gelegt. Und die sind sogar Nummer 2 gesprungen und der kickt höher


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wenn Du morgen kommst wirst Du Ihn ja sehen. Der wird mit normalem Temo gefahren und dann schön gezogen. Wenn Du etwas springen kannst ist er ein Kinderspiel als ich die Plauscher dabei hatte hat sich auch keiner gelegt. Und die sind sogar Nummer 2 gesprungen und der kickt höher



danke, das motiviert mich jetzt richtig


----------



## Hopi (1. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Muß noch Essen, die Frau kocht grad. Wird bestimmt nix vor 20:00 eher noch 20:30 bis ich dort bin. Bist de da noch da?



Dann bin ich bestimmt noch da also komm vorbei können wir mal eine Runde üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke, das motiviert mich jetzt richtig



Fux mach Dir nix draus fehler macht jeder was meinst Du wie oft es mich im Hader schon zerlegt hat.

Ach weißt Du eigentlich warum wir Halbtot heißen


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke, das motiviert mich jetzt richtig



Wir sind auch ausgiebing von nem Praktiker eingewiesen worden, also mach Dir nix draus.


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Juni 2007)

gibts da fotos von? man muss sich schliesslich vorbereiten.... 

edit: von den kickern meine ich!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gibts da fotos von? man muss sich schliesslich vorbereiten....



Der Kicker ist schlecht zu fotografieren, man sieht in ja fast gar nicht so klein is er und trotzdem...


----------



## Hopi (1. Juni 2007)

Nicht von uns! Ach das wird schon mach uns einfach alles nach 
oder Du fährst Ihn kurz an und kuckst erstmal


----------



## Hopi (1. Juni 2007)

FUX nicht das DU jetzt die totale Depri bekommst Halbtot kommt daher dass der älteste von uns 72 ist und fast alles dort springt  



So Luca ich bin weg wenn Du noch lust hast komm einfach rüber.


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

@Rh: Habe Zug, Trigger und eine Scheibe. Hatte nur noch eine. Es ist nicht die rote. Die rote ist schwerer, teurer und gibt es nicht in 190mm.

Super fairer Preis. Hat er mir auch für die Laufräder gemacht... Meine Herrn, war ich da lange...

Er rät mir übrigens von der 5.1 ab, wenn ich tubeless fahren will. Die 5.1 kann zwar umgerüstet werden, aber die ust-Reifen passen mit ihrem Wulst nicht. Normale Reifen und Pannenmilch funktioniert zwar tubeless, aber die sind nicht so stabil wie die ust, d.h. sie walken dann mehr. Er rät mir zu einer Mavic. Hatten sie in Kronberg auch schon gemeint. Er zeigte mir eine 823: sieht mächtig stabil aus!


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Juni 2007)

Guuude,
8 Seiten innerhalb von 12 Std. un ich reiss mir den A****** auf der A****** auf 

Ich les erstma 5 Seiten nach ....


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> FUX nicht das DU jetzt die totale Depri bekommst Halbtot kommt daher dass der älteste von uns 72 ist und fast alles dort springt



nochmals danke ! jetzt is aber gut ...    auf jeden fall fetten respekt für den junggebliebenen !!!

aufm foto sieht man das ding wahrscheinlich echt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude,
> 
> Ich les erstma 5 Seiten nach ....



fang bei seite 8 an


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> habkeinnick schrieb:
> 
> 
> > was manchmal bestimmt nicht verkehrt sein wird...musst ja nicht so dicke dinger kaufen wie ich. dachte halt -> dicker typ, dicke schützer
> ...


dto. ......  hmmmm..... *überleg*


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> fang bei seite 8 an


Dann brauch ich ca. 6 Wochen Urlaub um mir nochma alles reinzuziehen ...  (man könnte aber schön in Erinnerungen schwelgen )

Gute Besserung als allererstes !  
Langsam komm ich von meinem Traum-Abflug aus'm März wieder weg. Danach fühlt man sich auf dem Bike wie ein .... naja.... *72*-jähriger eben. Aber es geht wieder (hoffentlich gibts morgen keinen Rückschlag)


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Dann brauch ich ca. 6 Wochen Urlaub um mir nochma alles reinzuziehen ...  (man könnte aber schön in Erinnerungen schwelgen )



Jaaaa, jaaaa, früher, als alles noch besser war.....


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Rh: Habe Zug, Trigger und eine Scheibe. Hatte nur noch eine. Es ist nicht die rote. Die rote ist schwerer, teurer und gibt es nicht in 190mm.
> 
> Super fairer Preis. Hat er mir auch für die Laufräder gemacht... Meine Herrn, war ich da lange...
> 
> Er rät mir übrigens von der 5.1 ab, wenn ich tubeless fahren will. Die 5.1 kann zwar umgerüstet werden, aber die ust-Reifen passen mit ihrem Wulst nicht. Normale Reifen und Pannenmilch funktioniert zwar tubeless, aber die sind nicht so stabil wie die ust, d.h. sie walken dann mehr. Er rät mir zu einer Mavic. Hatten sie in Kronberg auch schon gemeint. Er zeigte mir eine 823: sieht mächtig stabil aus!




Was kostet der Spaß?  und wa für ne Nabe willst de ham?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juni 2007)

Springen wird schon wieder nix, hab eben Besuch bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jaaaa, jaaaa, früher, als alles noch besser war.....


genau, als Du noch mit dem Leih-Ransom unterwegs wars und am Ende der Touren um Hofheim sagtest: "Du/Ihr habt mich heute wieder gescheucht"  ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha , das waren Zeiten


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Juni 2007)

Bin mal bis ca. 2300 offline (schau dann nochmal kurz rein)
Ansonsten bis morsche .


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2007)

so, gleich kommt star wars. gerd, beantwortest du noch die pn? ansonste ruf ich um 700an und steht um 0715 bei dir vor der tür. achso, mail mir doch bitte nochmal die adresse.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

So bin zu Hause angekommen.

War 'ne ge$$e trailige Tour.

Habe am Eselseck noch Caroka getroffen und mal wieder ein wenig in real geplauscht.

Kleiner aber teurer Materialschaden: Meine schöne Tune Speedneedle, die mich jetzt sechs Jahre lang treu begleitet hat, ist auf einer Seite angebrochen


----------



## Milass (1. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kleiner aber teurer Materialschaden: Meine schöne Tune Speedneedle, die mich jetzt sechs Jahre lang treu begleitet hat, ist auf einer Seite angebrochen



 Wie ist das passiert?

jetzt kannst du dir ja den neuen Speedneedle kaufen, der ist nochmal leichter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2007)

Ich nehme an einfach Materialermüdung...


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juni 2007)

@Gerd:
Ich denke für dich reichen auch die XM819.
Sollte mit 32 Loch stabil genug sein.

Freu mich auf Morgen 
Habe heute meinen Hydro Lite 2.0 und Razze Fratze Schienbeinschützer bekommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juni 2007)

ei gude wie!

nix nachgelesen, aber meine selfmade 3-fach KeFü ist fertig und funktioniert 

und schon bin ich wieder weg...


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juni 2007)

@cr 


Ach und gute Besserung Fux!


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, gleich kommt star wars. gerd, beantwortest du noch die pn? ansonste ruf ich um 700an und steht um 0715 bei dir vor der tür. achso, mail mir doch bitte nochmal die adresse.



hatte Deine PN als Mitteilung und nicht als Frage interpretiert. Nun hab ich sie beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So bin zu Hause angekommen.
> 
> War 'ne ge$$e trailige Tour.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn eine Speedneedle? Und wo piekst die Dich hin, damit Du schneller wirst???


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist das eine im moser beschrieben tour? wenn ja, wäre es nett, könntest du mir kurz mal sagen welche nummer. danke, pj





Arachne schrieb:


> Die ist aus dem Moser 12 und den habe ich leider noch nicht. Melde mich nochmal, wenn ich ihn dann habe!





powderJO schrieb:


> schon mal vielen dank im voraus.



Im Moser Bike Guide 12 Gardasee 2 von 2003 ist es die Tour 24 Passo Nota. Auf der Rückseite der Karte Alto Garda von Nature Dynamics 2005, M50K 001 ist es die Tour 2 Bocca Di Fobia.

Die haben sich für die Namensgebung ein und derselben Tour einfach zwei unterschiedlich Punkte raus gesucht...


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2007)

9.00 uhr fuxi geht klar. 8.00 uhr hm würde ich zwar jetzt auch schaffen, wird mir aber irgendwie zu viel für heute ...

bis gleich ...


----------



## caroka (2. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 9.00 uhr fuxi geht klar. 8.00 uhr hm würde ich zwar jetzt auch schaffen, wird mir aber irgendwie zu viel für heute ...
> 
> bis gleich ...



Wann fährst Du los? Wir können doch zusammen fahren.


----------



## Tech3 (2. Juni 2007)

Morgen

Hab leider keine langen Hosen  brrrrr


----------



## caroka (2. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Hab leider keine langen Hosen  brrrrr



Mach mir keine Angst. War gerade auf dem Balkon. Es ist hier total mild. 
Mal nach dem Feldbergwetter schauen.......


----------



## Tech3 (2. Juni 2007)

Super  Dank dir


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wann fährst Du los? Wir können doch zusammen fahren.



ich schleiche eher los. so gegen 8.00 uhr wollte ich starten, damit ich mich nicht so sehr eilen muß ...

feldberg habn se nur die daten von gestern abend drin ...

unten rum kurz ist ok, aber für obenrum brauch man doch noch was längeres ...


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

feldberg meldet 12° also sommer. bis gleich. falls wir zu spät kommen liegts am gerd, der iss noch nicht online. ob ich mir sorgen machen muss.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

caro, nimmst du dein handy mit, dass wir ein evtl eintretendes delay frühzeitig ankündigen können!?


----------



## Tech3 (2. Juni 2007)

Also bis gleich dann


----------



## caroka (2. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich schleiche eher los. so gegen 8.00 uhr wollte ich starten, damit ich mich nicht so sehr eilen muß ...
> 
> feldberg habn se nur die daten von gestern abend drin ...
> 
> unten rum kurz ist ok, aber für obenrum brauch man doch noch was längeres ...


Ich bin um spätestens 800 bei Dir. 


Maggo schrieb:


> feldberg meldet 12° also sommer. bis gleich. falls wir zu spät kommen liegts am gerd, der iss noch nicht online. ob ich mir sorgen machen muss.?


Ich bimmel Ihn aus dem Bett. Leute ärgern. 



Maggo schrieb:


> caro, nimmst du dein handy mit, dass wir ein evtl eintretendes delay frühzeitig ankündigen können!?



Handy ist dabei.


----------



## caroka (2. Juni 2007)

Hat jemand die neue Festnetznummer von Arachne? Handy ist aus.


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin um spätestens 800 bei Dir.



geht klar  
aber erst mal langsam fahren bitte


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> feldberg meldet 12° also sommer.



die werte sind von gestern abend ! da war es wärmer wie jetzt !

aber die sonne kommt raus, das lässt hoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2007)

Moin



Arachne schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine Speedneedle?



Oh Du unwürdiger, unwissender Wurm 

Die Speedneedle von Tune ist absoluter Kult 

http://www.tune.de/Prodikte%20Mountainbike/Saettelinfo.htm

Nur der Preis pro Gramm ist ziemlich hoch, aber Kaviar ist teurer


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

Mein Gott seit Ihr früh wach!  es ist Samstag  und Fuxi was machen die Kniee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mein Gott seit Ihr früh wach!  es ist Samstag  und Fuxi was machen die Kniee



Fuxi war zum Zeitpunkt Deines Posts schon halb auf dem Weg zum Fuchstanz...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mein Gott seit Ihr früh wach!  es ist Samstag  und Fuxi was machen die Kniee



Morgen Hopi,
war gestern wieder nix bei mir mit Springen. Ob das nochmal hinhaut?
Hattest Du wenigstens deinen Spaß?


----------



## arkonis (2. Juni 2007)

moie


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @lugga&hkn:
> 
> des video kannste an der kunsthochschule abgeben, vielleicht können die was draus machen und es gewinnt irgendnen kleinkunstpreis. mit fahrradfahren hat das aber leider nicht das geringste zu tun. ich werd mal nach ner helmlösung ausschau halten.





oldrizzo schrieb:


> pssst... ich habe mir vor einigen tagen eine vp-x 220l von samsung gekauft und bin ganz angetan. der camcorder wiegt 150 gr, das externe kamerateil ca. gleich viel (ich wiege das nachher mal). die ext. cam wird mittels eines in der länge verstellbaren spanngurtes z.b. am helm befestigt. gefilmt wird d1 pal (720 x 576 px), als speichermedien kann man sd- oder mmc's einsetzen, der camcorder hat aber auch einen internen speicher von 2 gb. damit sind aufnahmen in bester quali von ca. 50 min. drin. was man unbedingt braucht, ist ein zweiter akku, der bringts nur auf zwei stunden laufzeit.
> 
> das teil gibt es gerade für ca. 350,00 euronen....
> 
> ...



so, haben die ersten tests mit der cam gemacht und ich muss sagen: ich bin etwas enttäuscht.

sasmung nutzt einen völlig veralteten codes (sedg) der noch dazu nicht mac-kompatibel ist, die treiber auf der beigelegten cd für pc sind aus dem jahr 2005, also auch nicht mehr brandneu. auf dem monitor der cam sehen die aufnahmen gut aus, aber das ergebnis, was ich nach der konvertierung (mittels hexedit den codec in divx ändern) erhalten habe, ist unter aller sau. ich habe den testfilm hochgeladen, den kannst du dir ja mal ansehen. leider 65 mb bei briefmarkengrösse (quali ist trotzdem mies). schliesst man die cam direkt an den fernseher an, ist das bild ok, aber was nutzt mir das? ich will den kram editieren können und dazu taugt das material eigentlich nicht. hier der link: 

www.ritzelpark.de/Winterstein_010607.mov

ich erwähne das nochmal... quali ist mies. es ist und bleibt ein testfilm und kein actionmovie.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> www.ritzelpark.de/Winterstein_010607.mov
> 
> ich erwähne das nochmal... quali ist mies. es ist und bleibt ein testfilm und kein actionmovie.




ist halt wirklich super klein. aber finde es sonst nicht so schlecht, habe schon andere gesehen die von der quali mieser waren. aber es muß doch größter als 160*120 px gehen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juni 2007)

Moin Moin!

ihr seit ja richtig früh unterwegs heute.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juni 2007)

ích fahr erst heute nachmittag 

gude CR


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist halt wirklich super klein. aber finde es sonst nicht so schlecht, habe schon andere gesehen die von der quali mieser waren. aber es muß doch größter als 160*120 px gehen.



klar gehts grösser (bis 720 x 576), aber die Quali ist total mies. das ist ja mein dilemma... ich nehme an, dass es an der konvertierung liegt. grösser geht fürs web nur, wenn ich die quali runterschraube und dann kannst du gar nichts mehr erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juni 2007)

na das ist ja totaler käse. haste mal dem support von samsung geschrieben? bzw. gibt es keine anderen programme die das umrechnen können?


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na das ist ja totaler käse. haste mal dem support von samsung geschrieben? bzw. gibt es keine anderen programme die das umrechnen können?



ja, eben habe ich denen geschrieben. mal sehen, was passiert. ich habe noch einen kollegen, der die cam mal aus beruflichen gründen eingesetzt hat, der hat vllt. eine idee. aber ansonsten geht das teil am montag zurück und ich kaufe was richtiges. lade später nochmal was grösseres hoch!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juni 2007)

wie gesagt, ich wollte mir die ja auch kaufen - eben wegen der extra cam und so. dachte alles aus einer hand würde gute zusammen laufen. aber das ist ja wirklich viel zu klein. 
wäre wirklich schade. was schwebt dir denn dann vor? finger-/helmcam mit dv-camcorder?


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mein Gott seit Ihr früh wach!  es ist Samstag  und Fuxi was machen die Kniee



geht zum radfahren ganz gut, danke der nachfrage ...



wahltho schrieb:


> Fuxi war zum Zeitpunkt Deines Posts schon halb auf dem Weg zum Fuchstanz...



das ist korrekt  

die anderen haben es aber nicht pünktlich zum fuxi geschafft und so haben wir uns dann am feldi getroffen ...

dann gings den x-trail runter und ich depp hab vergessen, meinen lockout auszuschalten und beim 1. zwischenstopp noch zum killerkeks mit seinem starrbike gesagt, dass ich den mit hardtail schon heftig finde, aber so ganz ohne federung ist halt echt hart   dabei fiel mir dann auf, dass ich mit dem fully heute auch etwas zu kämpfen hatte und merkte dann den faux pas ... der rest lief dann wieder wie von selbst, nur dass es immer wieder den direkt vor mir fahrenden hingelegt hat  ... wollten wohl alle so ein neumodisches tatoo am knie wie ich es seit gestern habe


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ja, eben habe ich denen geschrieben. mal sehen, was passiert. ich habe noch einen kollegen, der die cam mal aus beruflichen gründen eingesetzt hat, der hat vllt. eine idee. aber ansonsten geht das teil am montag zurück und ich kaufe was richtiges. lade später nochmal was grösseres hoch!



Moije, 
kann das den Film gar nicht laden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moije,
> kann das den Film gar nicht laden



du hast nur zu wenig Gedult 

Ab jetzt is vorbei mit vom Kettenblatt abspringender Kette bei mir


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

tolle tour  ich war ausnahmsweise auch mal nicht letzter.....schade nur, dass dem werten herrn hirsch das tempo und di distanz nicht gelangt haben. ich fands klasse vorallem hab ich jetzt noch was vom tach.....wenn auch nix gutes


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Der Video hatte eben 20 min., zum laden und e aht trotzdem nicht gekleppt, Zeit hatte er also genug


@Frühbiker: Da seid Ihr ja wieder, wie wars?


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du hast nur zu wenig Gedult
> 
> Ab jetzt is vorbei mit vom Kettenblatt abspringender Kette bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tolle tour  ich war ausnahmsweise auch mal nicht letzter.....schade nur, dass dem werten herrn hirsch das tempo und di distanz nicht gelangt haben. ich fands klasse vorallem hab ich jetzt noch was vom tach.....wenn auch nix gutes



wieso nix gutes  Du kannst doch in Erinerungen schwelgen, ich muß Fußball gugge, aber so schlimm is auch net, mein kleiner spielt ja mit  

Bisher haben sie alle Spiele verloren


----------



## Tech3 (2. Juni 2007)

Ja war ne top Tour 
@ Maggo
Tröste dich ich muss jetzt an die 800qm Rasen mähen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juni 2007)

Das Video weckt meine Neugierde, nehmt ihr mich bei Gelegenheit mal dahin mit? [shy]

@Lugga - das ist eigentlich nur eine Stelle im Wald, wo wir verschiedene Sachen ausprobieren wollen. Es gibt 2-3 nette Absätze, eine Bachdurchfahrt. Spielt sich alles im Umkreis von ca. einem halben Hektar ab und ist keine Tour im eigentlichen Sinn. Eher sowas wie deine Kletterübungen auf den Baumstämmen.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das Video weckt meine Neugierde, nehmt ihr mich bei Gelegenheit mal dahin mit? [shy]
> 
> @Lugga - das ist eigentlich nur eine Stelle im Wald, wo wir verschiedene Sachen ausprobieren wollen. Es gibt 2-3 nette Absätze, eine Bachdurchfahrt. Spielt sich alles im Umkreis von ca. einem halben Hektar ab und ist keine Tour im eigentlichen Sinn. Eher sowas wie deine Kletterübungen auf den Baumstämmen.



Genau meine Kragenweite, ich kann mich Stunden an solchen Stellen beschäftigen


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Wieso kann jeder das Vid. sehen nur nicht nicht? Welchen Browser benutzt Ihr?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juni 2007)

Rechte Maustaste, speichern unter, 20 Minuten warten und dann in Ruhe ansehen. 64 Mb laden eben eine kleine Weile.

Wie weiter vorne geschrieben, leider sehr klein. Aber egal, sehenswert ist's auf alle Fälle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Genau meine Kragenweite, ich kann mich Stunden an solchen Stellen beschäftigen



Je nachdem wie's mir morgen geht  , werde ich am späteren nachmittag evtl. mal dahin cruisen und die Pedale testen.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie's mir morgen geht  , werde ich am späteren nachmittag evtl. mal dahin cruisen und die Pedale testen.



Mach vorher mal piep, wenn ichs schaffs kom ich auch


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juni 2007)

Die Nussecken bleiben aber daheim. [gildo_horn]


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

...aber nur ausnahmsweise, muß wieder ans Spielfeld


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Rechte Maustaste, speichern unter, 20 Minuten warten und dann in Ruhe ansehen. 64 Mb laden eben eine kleine Weile.
> 
> Wie weiter vorne geschrieben, leider sehr klein. Aber egal, sehenswert ist's auf alle Fälle.



oh, danke! das ist die hausabfahrt vom winterstein nach bad nauheim.... im original ist die noch etwas länger. den oberen teil sind wir in 6:30 min gefahren, den mittelteil in 2, der untere nochmal 3...

ich versuche nochmal was mit dem video und melde mcih gleich nochmal... dann müsste es auch luca laden können.

bis gleich!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...aber nur ausnahmsweise, muß wieder ans Spielfeld





Im Herzen von Europa liegt mein Frankfurt am Main.
Die Bundesliga gibt sich hier gar oft ein Stell-Dich-ein.
Hier gibt es eine Eintracht, die spielt Fußball ganz famos.
Man kennt sie nicht nur am Mainestrand - nein auf der ganzen Welt.
Im Und wenn sie gewinnt im Waldstadion, dann ist die Stimmung groß!

Eintracht vom Main, nur du sollst heute siegen! 
Eintracht vom Main, weil wir dich alle lieben! 
Schieß noch ein Tor, dem Gegner in den Kasten rein! 
Jeder wird sagen, ohne zu fragen in dieser schönen Stadt am Main 
Eintracht aus Frankfurt, du schaffst es wieder, Deutscher Meister zu sein! 

Der Eine liebt sein Mädchen, und der andre liebt den Sport. 
Wir schwören auf die Eintracht auch mit unserm Ehrenwort. 
Führt sie der Weg mal fort von hier in andre Stadien rein. 
Wir sind in Gedanken immer bei Dir, nie wird es anders sein. 
Begleiten wird sie unser Chor, drum stimmen alle ein.

Eintracht vom Main, nur du sollst heute siegen! 
Eintracht vom Main, weil wir dich alle lieben!
Schieß noch ein Tor, dem Gegner in den Kasten rein! 
Jeder wird sagen, ohne zu fragen in dieser schönen Stadt am Main 
Eintracht aus Frankfurt, du schaffst es wieder, Deutscher Meister zu sein!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juni 2007)

machts gut Leute, schönes WE *undweg*


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juni 2007)

so, hier nochmal das vid. als mp4, doppelt so gross und mit nur 9,5 mb.... sollte jetzt auch bei allen klappen mit dem download. ich habe es auch mit 640 x 480 px, aber das teil hat dann 23 mb und sieht einfach cheesy aus.

the link: www.ritzelpark.de/Winterstein_Med_010607.mp4


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

? pssssst wo seid ihrn alle. ich hätt grad bock nochmal innen taunus zu fahrn.


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2007)

tu das   ! wenn mei fraa jetzt net grille wollt, hätt ich auch grad nochmal lust ...
aber so geht´s erst morsche früh um 9.00 (also eigentlich eher spät  ) weiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (2. Juni 2007)

Ich kann heut nicht mehr raus..
Das Rasen mähen in Kombination mit der Roggen und Gräser Allergie hat mir den Rest gegeben


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

ich werds auch bleiben lassen, man solls ja nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2007)

... mir reicht's für heute mit ca. 54km und 1.300hm. Hatte gehofft Euch noch auf irgendeinem Trail zu treffen, war aber leider nicht der Fall.

Bin mal den Haderer komplett runtergefahren bis zum Arbeiterweg. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass ich alle Teile kannte, nur nicht im Zusammenhang. Den unteren Teil bin ich aber meist immer 'rauf gefahren 

Wird aber (bergrunter) im unteren Teil definitiv nie einer der Trails in meinem Standard-Taunus-Trail-Repertoire. Gleiches gilt für den oberen Teil des X-Trails. Diese verblockten Dinger mag ich einfach nicht.

Hab' mich dann zwischendurch noch bei Hibike mit einer neuen Speedneedle belohnt


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Hab' mich dann zwischendurch noch bei Hibike mit einer neuen Speedneedle belohnt



Piekt die neue genauso, wie die erste? 

Wir sind den Japaner bis zum Sandplacken und dann zum Feldi. X-Trail, Rotes-Kreuz-Trail, Naturfreunde-Haus, Alte Rodelbahn, Burg Falkenstein, Viktoria Tempel, Klinik-Trail.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2007)

Tja und ich bin Öhlmühlweg, Naturfreunde-Haus-Trail, Rotes-Kreuz-Trail, unterer Teil X-Trail, Windeck, die Rampe runter zum Fuchstanz, Haderer, Vic-Trail, Hünertberg, runter zu Hibike, wieder via Franzoseneck zur Hohemark, trailig über die Wälle rauf zur Altenhöfe (wie letzten Mittwoch) Fünfwegeeck, Fuchstanz, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Naturfreundehaus-Trail, Öhlmühlweg und dann nach Hause.

Die Speedneedle sieht zwar martialisch aus, ist als Sattel aber sehr bequem.


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

@gerd: wo war da ne rodelbahn??


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

ich will mich auskennen lernen!!!


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

jedesmal wenn ich ne karte aufklapp versteh ich nur bahnhof....


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

es wird zwar schon ein klein wenig besser,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

aber es reicht noch nicht um mitreden zu können und das macht mich seeehr traurig.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aber es reicht noch nicht um mitreden zu können und das macht mich seeehr traurig.



 Ist das nicht noch zu früh dafür?


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

Moin Kinners Papa ist zurück vom Berg


----------



## Tech3 (2. Juni 2007)

Rodelbahn war das wo Gerd und Carsten gesagt haben da da Matisch ist


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: wo war da ne rodelbahn??



Das etwas steilere Stück zwischen Naturfreundehaus (-Trail) und der Dame mit den zwei Dackeln. Du bist am Ende der Rodelbahn an mir vorbeigeschossen und.gesprungen. Danach Friedhof Königstein, Billtalhöhe mit den Oldtimern.


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist das nicht noch zu früh dafür?



Ab wieviel Uhr darf man???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das etwas steilere Stück zwischen Naturfreundehaus (-Trail) und der Dame mit den zwei Dackeln. Du bist am Ende der Rodelbahn an mir vorbeigeschossen und.gesprungen. Danach Friedhof Königstein, Billtalhöhe mit den Oldtimern.



steil? matschig? ich hab gedächtnislecks.....


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

Hey Rizzo war wohl nix heute 

Ich bewundere gerade deinen Briefmarken Film   Den Trail musst Du mir mal zeigen vorallem die Sprüngen SABBBBBEEEERRRRR


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinners Papa ist zurück vom Berg



und, steht er noch?


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> steil? matschig? ich hab gedächtnislecks.....



am Popo: wie war Dein Termin? ...


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinners Papa ist zurück vom Berg



und du höhr mir bitte auf mit dieser :"der papa hat...." shice. mein vorlauter saustift im zweiten hat sich diesen kram grade angeeignet: der papa hat euch schonmal den truck geladen.....blablabla


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ab wieviel Uhr darf man???



Wenns draußen dunkel ist


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

Klar

Aber das musst Du morgen fragen wenn  die ganze CC Bande dort rum rauscht


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> am Popo: wie war Dein Termin? ...



toll.....wenn ich in rente gehe kann ich mir jetzt jeden monat ein sesl nur allein der zinsen wegen leisten.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

@Hopi: Komm grad von der Bahn


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> toll.....wenn ich in rente gehe kann ich mir jetzt jeden monat ein sesl nur allein der zinsen wegen leisten.



Wenn de in Rente gehst bisde also Krösus  und jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der papa hat euch schonmal den truck geladen.....blablabla



Das ist doch nett von Papa wenn er das gemacht hat


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> toll.....wenn ich in rente gehe kann ich mir jetzt jeden monat ein sesl nur allein der zinsen wegen leisten.



Ob Du dann vielleicht eins übrig hättest?


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn de in Rente gehst bisde also Krösus  und jetzt?



jetzt spar ich den ganzen krempel um dann später wenn ich so ein alter sack bin nix mehr davon zu haben. iss ein toller plan oder?


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Hopi: Komm grad von der Bahn



Und Du scheinst ja noch zu Leben  war es schön lebt meine Kante noch die ich gestern angefangen habe?


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ob Du dann vielleicht eins übrig hättest?



dann kommen die "freunde" und melden sich mal wieder. kannst dann eins vom vortag haben, die haben dann schon immer soviel dreck am unterrohr. wenn de glück hast und ich hatte nen guten tag erwischst du eins mit intaktem  schaltauge.

wisst ihr was vorhin so geknarzt hat?


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und Du scheinst ja noch zu Leben  war es schön lebt meine Kante noch die ich gestern angefangen habe?



Aus der hat Lugga jetzt bestimmt `ne Pfütze gebaut, die mag er nämlich viel lieber!!!


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juni 2007)

hi hopi,

ne, das video hat mich nerven und zeit gekostet. war danach aber auf dem radel unterwegs.... der trail ist kein geheimnis und ich stelle mich gerne als guide zur verfügung.


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann kommen die "freunde" und melden sich mal wieder. kannst dann eins vom vortag haben, die haben dann schon immer soviel dreck am unterrohr. wenn de glück hast und ich hatte nen guten tag erwischst du eins mit intaktem  schaltauge.
> 
> wisst ihr was vorhin so geknarzt hat?



Hauptsache es hat keinen Platten!


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...wisst ihr was vorhin so geknarzt hat?



isses hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hauptsache es hat keinen Platten!



du dürftest mittlerweile in der statistik vor mir liegen.


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> isses hin?



nö, da aber nur noch eine schraube drin ist wird die immer locker. muss mir mal schraubenlack besorgen.


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hi hopi,
> 
> ne, das video hat mich nerven und zeit gekostet. war danach aber auf dem radel unterwegs.... der trail ist kein geheimnis und ich stelle mich gerne als guide zur verfügung.


 Guide mich mal  wir müssen auch nicht ganz hoch  wichtig ist der Teil mit den Sprüngen  Du bist doch auch gesprungen dann macht Dir Hader eh nix aus.


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juni 2007)

das sind insgesamt nur vier oder fünf... aber wir müssen schon ganz hoch, sonst macht das ja keinen spass. es beginnt mit einem treppenset, dann schöne enge kurven, dann eine rasante abfahrt über geröll, dann ausrollen zum nächsten teil. da gibts dann einen drop, einen ehemals grossen kicker und einen kicker, der den namen verdient (den ich aber nie springe)... dann wieder über ein strasse und dann kommt der mittlere teil der strecke... mit zwei kleinen sprüngen usw...



wann kommste?


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

Wie sieht es morgen aus


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und Du scheinst ja noch zu Leben  war es schön lebt meine Kante noch die ich gestern angefangen habe?




Sie lebt noch noch  Bin zumindest auf den Table in der Anfahrt gesprungen. Das erste mal mit pushen, das ist ein ganz anderes springen  

Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aus der hat Lugga jetzt bestimmt `ne Pfütze gebaut, die mag er nämlich viel lieber!!!



 stimmt ja gar nicht, 









das hab ich mich nicht getraut


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juni 2007)

morgen nachmittag? morgen vormittag ist nämlich ein regionales rennen (mtb-challenge)....


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt spar ich den ganzen krempel um dann später wenn ich so ein alter sack bin nix mehr davon zu haben. iss ein toller plan oder?



Genial, ich würd allerdings beim Biken nicht mehr so ein hohes Risiko eingehen, willst ja die fetten Zeiten auch gesund erleben


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> morgen nachmittag? morgen vormittag ist nämlich ein regionales rennen (mtb-challenge)....



Bis 12:00 die Oberursel Nummer denen ich die schilder geklaut habe  *scherzel* oder ist bei euch auch etwas ? wo trifft man sich am besten um die Line zu erreichen? Das wäre doch mal was erst die Line und dann noch mal Haderweg


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sie lebt noch noch  Bin zumindest auf den Table in der Anfahrt gesprungen. Das erste mal mit pushen, das ist ein ganz anderes springen
> 
> Hat Spaß gemacht



Was hällst Du von 8:00 früh Springen  so ein Stündchen dann kommst Du mit Brötchen zu deiner Frau und auch sie ist glücklich


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Genial, ich würd allerdings beim Biken nicht mehr so ein hohes Risiko eingehen, willst ja die fetten Zeiten auch gesund erleben



ich geh kein risiko ein.


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was hällst Du von 8:00 früh Springen  so ein Stündchen dann kommst Du mit Brötchen zu deiner Frau und auch sie ist glücklich



eigentlich müsste luggas frau froh sein wenn er weg ist.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ? pssssst wo seid ihrn alle. ich hätt grad bock nochmal innen taunus zu fahrn.


Da war ich gerade. Hab vorhin mal das Bike ins Auto gepackt und hab ´ne sehr trailreiche Runde ab Hohemark gemacht: Marmorstein-Limesweg-Roßkopf-Feld-X-Trail-kleiner Zacken-Rotkreuztrail-Fuchstanzschneise-Altkönig-schwarzer Weg-Urselbachtal. Waren dann am Ende 41 km bei 1065 hm in knapp 3 h. War auch mal ganz schön, allein unterwegs zu sein und sich nach niemanden richten zu müssen. Ich glaub, ich guide zu viel.


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Da war ich gerade. Hab vorhin mal das Bike ins Auto gepackt und hab ´ne sehr trailreiche Runde ab Hohemark gemacht: Marmorstein-Limesweg-Roßkopf-Feld-X-Trail-kleiner Zacken-Rotkreuztrail-Fuchstanzschneise-Altkönig-schwarzer Weg-Urselbachtal. Waren dann am Ende 41 km bei 1065 hm in knapp 3 h. War auch mal ganz schön, allein unterwegs zu sein und sich nach niemanden richten zu müssen. Ich glaub, ich guide zu viel.



schön. mittlerweile find ichs zum brechen, dass ich moije net da bin. irgendwie iss grad mal wieder sommer und vorallem abends sehr lang hell.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... War auch mal ganz schön, allein unterwegs zu sein und sich nach niemanden richten zu müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was hällst Du von 8:00 früh Springen  so ein Stündchen dann kommst Du mit Brötchen zu deiner Frau und auch sie ist glücklich



lechz....is schon früh....wär schon cool....geb mir noch nen moment Zeit


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> eigentlich müsste luggas frau froh sein wenn er weg ist.



*Was willsde damit sagen?*


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

och niggs.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Fabienne is immer traurig wenn ich nicht da bin


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bis 12:00 die Oberursel Nummer denen ich die schilder geklaut habe  *scherzel* oder ist bei euch auch etwas ? wo trifft man sich am besten um die Line zu erreichen? Das wäre doch mal was erst die Line und dann noch mal Haderweg



 die line ist da wo auch das rennen ist und das ist in bad nauheim, also nicht ganz umme ecke.... da trifft man sich am besten bei mir vor der haustür und fährt hoch. ich treffe mich morgen nachmittag so gegen 16 o. 17 uhr mit nem kollegen für die kleine runde rauf und runter.


----------



## Milass (2. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> die line ist da wo auch das rennen ist und das ist in bad nauheim, also nicht ganz umme ecke....



Bad Nauheim - da wo ich morgen nicht starten darf


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Bad Nauheim - da wo ich morgen nicht starten darf



warum? haben sie dein Epo gefunden


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> die line ist da wo auch das rennen ist und das ist in bad nauheim, also nicht ganz umme ecke.... da trifft man sich am besten bei mir vor der haustür und fährt hoch. ich treffe mich morgen nachmittag so gegen 16 o. 17 uhr mit nem kollegen für die kleine runde rauf und runter.


 mhmm mal schauen hatte eben eine Bekannte am Telefon die Skateunterricht will vielleicht bin ich dann gerade am Rollern mal schauen.
Schick mir mal deine Handy Nr. ins PN dann ruf ich kurz an wenn ich komme


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lechz....is schon früh....wär schon cool....geb mir noch nen moment Zeit



Ok 8:00 ist für dich etwas früh Du musst ja etwas weiter fahren als ich. Sagen wir also 8:05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

@Hopi: morgen 7:15, hier ein Post von Dir und ich komme


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Hopi: morgen 7:15, hier ein Post von Dir und ich komme



np aber schaffst Du das auch so schnell denke dran wir sind alle nicht die jüngsten löl


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

darf er auch 7:14 sein


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> darf er auch 7:14 sein



nur ungern, aber wenns denn sein muß


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nur ungern, aber wenns denn sein muß



Schön ich freu mich schon drauf  dann musst Du mir mal das mit deiner Pushtech. zeigen


----------



## Milass (2. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> warum? haben sie dein Epo gefunden



Nein mein Epo ist gut versteckt.

Immernoch Magen Darm Grippe, geht mir zwar besser, war heute schon auf dem Bike für ne Stunde aber noch nicht volle Leistung wie gewohnt. (würd nix bringen, hab ich ja schon mittwoch gemerkt....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

he he einen ganzen Becher Krautsalat ich schwebe morgen über den Table


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Schön ich freu mich schon drauf  dann musst Du mir mal das mit deiner Pushtech. zeigen



Effektiver wärs wenn Du mir was zeigst


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Effektiver wärs wenn Du mir was zeigst


ich glaube ich kann Dir morgen zeigen wie man Laub im Juni zum fallen bringt  oder über einen Table schwebt oder beides  
Wenn das zeug doch nicht so gut schmecken würde


----------



## Hopi (2. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Nein mein Epo ist gut versteckt.
> 
> Immernoch Magen Darm Grippe, geht mir zwar besser, war heute schon auf dem Bike für ne Stunde aber noch nicht volle Leistung wie gewohnt. (würd nix bringen, hab ich ja schon mittwoch gemerkt....)



jo das ist *******, hatte ich mal beim Training bringt echt nix, der Körper hat einfach keine Kraft  na dann hoffe ich das Du es bald hinter Dir hast


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Immernoch Magen Darm Grippe,...



Gute Besserung weiterhin


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Juni 2007)

Guuude (endlich),
ich hab noch nix von heut gelesen, aber erstma Foto's hochgeladen von heut; hier sin se:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12159


Ich dachte mir, von dieser heutigen Standardsituation reicht ein Bild:




Für die Statistik: ca. 28km, 730hm, 2:15 netto und die übliche HFmax. von 188 

Der Film hat 18 MB und ich weiss noch nicht wo/wie ich den ablegen soll (ist auch nicht so spektakulär).


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> toll.....wenn ich in rente gehe kann ich mir jetzt jeden monat ein sesl nur allein der zinsen wegen leisten.


Wohl heud obend im Loddo gewonne


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Hopi: morgen 7:15, hier ein Post von Dir und ich komme


Du + 7:15  häää ? Bissu krank ? Ich muß mal Fabienne fragen, ob ihr noch weitere Merkwürdigkeiten an Dir aufgefallen sind ....


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wohl heud obend im Loddo gewonne



nö, altersversorgung klar gemacht. 

les mal deine pn und schick ne antwort.....


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .... les mal deine pn und schick ne antwort.....


Huch, hat gar nich *Popuphierisnenachrichtfürdich* gemacht 
Momendemol...


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Juni 2007)

... bei mir mache sich die zwei Rippe vom März, wo ich gegen die Bäumscher gegnalld war, wieder bemerkbar, da ich heute da wieder drauf bin *grml*


----------



## Maggo (3. Juni 2007)

biste auch gebailt??


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


... *plauschplauschplausch* un nu isser wech  

(kommt Dir Blut aus de Ohre ? oder hier eher aus de Auge )


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Juni 2007)

uch da bisse ja wieder !


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

huhu ihr wilden biker...ich war nicht unterwegs...mal schauen was morgen geht


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> biste auch gebailt??


is das hessisch ??? *nixAhnungwasdasheissensoll*
Ja ich bin heut auf die 12 geflogen; RoteKreuzTrail, Vorderrad is an ner Wurzel quasi steckengeblieben und ich nach vorne *purzelbaum*  


wissefux schrieb:


> ... nur dass es immer wieder den direkt vor mir fahrenden hingelegt hat  ... wollten wohl alle so ein neumodisches tatoo am knie wie ich es seit gestern habe


(ich war einer von denen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Juni 2007)

keiner da ??? Dann mach ich eben selbst die 163 Posts bis 26k *provozier*


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> keiner da ??? Dann mach ich eben selbst die 163 Posts bis 26k *provozier*



Tschulligung  Muß pennen...............


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> huhu ihr wilden biker...ich war nicht unterwegs...mal schauen was morgen geht


*morgenmorgennurnichtheutesagenallemüdenbiker*


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Tschulligung  Muß pennen...............


Quark Tschuldigung  ... Gute N8


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> *morgenmorgennurnichtheutesagenallemüdenbiker*



tja, nachts fahr ich nicht  und dann hatte irgendwie keiner mehr lust...alleine wollte ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Juni 2007)

War auch eher auf 0800 statt auf 0041 bezogen 
Ich les grad noch was anderes und geh dann ins Bett, gute N8 @all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

GN8 carsten...angenehme nachtruhe


----------



## Arachne (3. Juni 2007)

Moin, wieso binnen ich plötzlich so wach??? 

Drehmer ne Runde?


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

wir haben doch beide kein auto  stefan hat die bremsbeläge ausgebaut und ist dann auf den hessentag  oder wollen wir uns auf dem feldi mit licht treffen? *lachweg* na das wär ja was


----------



## saharadesertfox (3. Juni 2007)

Bin heute nur zum Erdbeerfeld gefahren, das wars. Sonntag steht allerdings eine kleine Tour mit den Leudd von GC an.

GN8


----------



## Arachne (3. Juni 2007)

Naja gut, dann "a******" ich halt doch mal aufs Bett hin...


----------



## Arachne (3. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Bin heute nur zum Erdbeerfeld gefahren, das wars. Sonntag steht allerdings eine kleine Tour mit den Leudd von GC an.
> 
> GN8



Wie siehts denn bei den Erdbeeren aus? Viel, dick und süß?


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Sonntag steht allerdings eine kleine Tour mit den Leudd von GC an.
> 
> GN8



wieder level 4?

GN8 sdf


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja gut, dann "a******" ich halt doch mal aufs Bett hin...



dann mal gute nacht gerd


----------



## Arachne (3. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann mal gute nacht gerd



mal schauen, wann etwas daraus wird. Solltest Du in der Zwischenzeit: guts Nächtle!


----------



## caroka (3. Juni 2007)

GN8

@Wahltho
würde morgen gerne ausschlafen. Nachmittag wäre OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2007)

@Hopi: 

*Klingellingelingeling*



biste wach?


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Hopi:
> 
> *Klingellingelingeling*
> 
> ...



Na Klooooorrrr


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2007)

was dachtest Du denn


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2007)

Das Du noch pennst!


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2007)

Moije Maggo,
gleich gehts zum springen  wenn de an Kerl wärst, wärst de in 15 min. bei mir


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2007)

Wie hier ist noch jemand wach#


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2007)

so ich werde jetzt noch etwas EPO kippen *E*inen *P*ott *O*saft. Und dann starte ich mal wie lange brauchst Du ca. ?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2007)

1/2 Stunde, räum die noch die Kiste aus dem Keller und es kann schon losgehen. 800 bin ich auf jeden Fall da.  Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2007)

oki doki


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2007)

ich glaubs net, de lugga ist tatsächlich schon wach  

aber wo war er gestern um die zeit   da hättest du bei uns sein können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Wahltho
> würde morgen gerne ausschlafen. Nachmittag wäre OK.



Moin,

Ok, dann lass' uns doch mal 15:00 Uhr bei mir festhalten 



wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaubs net, de lugga ist tatsächlich schon wach
> 
> aber wo war er gestern um die zeit   da hättest du bei uns sein können



Tja, das Problem an dem frühen Termin gestern war nicht das Aufstehen, sondern wie bei mir die familiären Verpflichtungen. Sprich man möchte wenigsten am Wochenende in Ruhe mit der Familie frühstücken, etc... 

Und das kriegt der Lugga trotz seines kurzen Trainings-Termins heute morgen hin, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2007)

@wahltho : bin gleich bei dir umme ecke   wenn du mit caro losziehst, laufen wir spätestens wieder ein ...

wünsche einen schönen familien- und biketag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho : bin gleich bei dir umme ecke



Habe ich mir schon gedacht, viel Spass


----------



## Milass (3. Juni 2007)

Gut das ich heut nicht bei dem Rennen dabei bin, ist immernoch da  

Hier wird sich zum biken verabredet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Gut das ich heut nicht bei dem Rennen dabei bin, ist immernoch da



Hi Michael, wenn sich sowas so hartnäckig hält, ist das eigentlich ein Zeichen dafür, dass Dein Körper Erholung braucht....


----------



## Milass (3. Juni 2007)

langsam genug erholt... 
wenn ich noch weiter hier rumsitzen muss vergess ich noch wie man fahrrad fährt


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaubs net, de lugga ist tatsächlich schon wach
> 
> aber wo war er gestern um die zeit   da hättest du bei uns sein können



Gestern hatte der kleine sein Fußballtunier, ist ja wohl selbstverständlich das ich sonst dabei gewesen wär.  Sowas laß ich mir doch nicht entgehen


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Juni 2007)

so, ich gehe jetzt mal den rest meiner f.o.t-flyer verteilen. euch allen einen schönen sonndach noch.


----------



## Milass (3. Juni 2007)

Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch Frammersbach mit?


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich jemand von euch Frammersbach mit?



Ist das CC   dann eher nicht! Ich hasse es der letzte zu sein


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2007)

@ Hopi: Werd das Training intensiverieren und später das gelernte nochmal wiederholen


----------



## Milass (3. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ist das CC   dann eher nicht! Ich hasse es der letzte zu sein



Ne Marathon, da wirste nicht letzter - aber die Anmeldefrist ist eh schon abgelaufen


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Ne Marathon, da wirste nicht letzter - aber die Anmeldefrist ist eh schon abgelaufen



Gleiche fahrweise andere strecke  glaub mir ich würde letzter


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @ Hopi: Werd das Training intensiverieren und später das gelernte nochmal wiederholen



Was Du willst da heute noch mal hin DU SÜCHTLING  denk dran mehr speed und schön das Rad entlassten und keine Bunnys machen   es sind Absprunghügel die sind nicht zum überspringen da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

gude plauscher...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher...



gude hkn


----------



## Hopi (3. Juni 2007)

Moin HKN,
Luca springt Dir bald davon! der alte Stundman  wart mal ab in 2 Wochen wirst Du ihn nicht mehr erkennen. Der ist jetzt BMX Bahn süchtig


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin HKN,
> Luca springt Dir bald davon! der alte Stundman  wart mal ab in 2 Wochen wirst Du ihn nicht mehr erkennen. Der ist jetzt BMX Bahn süchtig



lugga, es war schön mit dir. aber hier trennen sich nun unsere wege   


bin heut den rest des harder weg runter und konnte mich noch dran erinnern, den mal beim awb im uphill gemeistert zu haben. runner kann den ja jeder, aber hoch ist echt heftig


----------



## caroka (3. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ok, dann lass' uns doch mal 15:00 Uhr bei mir festhalten
> 
> ...



Bin da.  Könnte mich ein paar Minuten verspäten. 
Hab ich heut lang gepennt..... *gähn*


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2007)

Fux keine Angst, ist doch nicht schlecht wenn einer weiß wie es geht, da profitieren doch alle davon 



Geh dann mal zum hupsen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> so, ich gehe jetzt mal den rest meiner f.o.t-flyer verteilen. euch allen einen schönen sonndach noch.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin HKN,
> Luca springt Dir bald davon! der alte Stundman  wart mal ab in 2 Wochen wirst Du ihn nicht mehr erkennen. Der ist jetzt BMX Bahn süchtig



hmm, heute bin ich garnix gehüpft. komisch, war irgendwie weiß nicht  aber das biken hat trotzdem spaß gemacht. harder, victoria, speedgulli hab ich mitgenommen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2007)

weiche Knie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... speedgulli hab ich mitgenommen ...



Wo was ist denn das? - Ich kenn nur Flitzk*k 

Caro und ich haben auch eine schöne Tour gemacht


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> weiche Knie?



nee, ich glaub ich hab immer noch angst wegen meinem knöchel. biken geht prima, aber wirklich weg ist das nicht. vielleicht doch ein bänderriss


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo was ist denn das? - Ich kenn nur Flitzk*k
> 
> Caro und ich haben auch eine schöne Tour gemacht



das glaub ich gern - das wetter hat ja toll gehalten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2007)

... aber was ist denn nun dieser schnelle Abfluss?


----------



## Maggo (3. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber was ist denn nun dieser schnelle Abfluss?



am ende des victorialtrails die waldautobahn richtung hohemark. hühnerberg rechts liegen lassen, immer geradeaus. dann kommen so ein paar gullideggel. die kann man als kleine absprung nutzen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> am ende des victorialtrails die waldautobahn richtung hohemark. hühnerberg rechts liegen lassen, immer geradeaus. dann kommen so ein paar gullideggel. die kann man als kleine absprung nutzen.



   - Danke, dann kenne ich die Stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo was ist denn das? - Ich kenn nur Flitzk*k
> 
> Caro und ich haben auch eine schöne Tour gemacht



Ja, die Strecke gefällt mir.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juni 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee, ich glaub ich hab immer noch angst wegen meinem knöchel. biken geht prima, aber wirklich weg ist das nicht. vielleicht doch ein bänderriss




Eine Dehnung kann mitunter deutlich länger nachwirken als ein Riss. einfach etwas fixieren, dann geht's schon wieder.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Eine Dehnung kann mitunter deutlich länger nachwirken als ein Riss. einfach etwas fixieren, dann geht's schon wieder.



die bänder sind eh laut arzt schon arg gedehnt. werde mir wohl so ne komische bike-fuss-fixierung holen. das nervt nämlich ganz schön, besonders da man ständig drauf acht gibt ja nicht den fuss falsch zu stellen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2007)

Hhmm, das mit der Dehnung machts nicht leichter. Sowas merkt man mit "Glück" einige Monate. 

Ich hatte mir eine Neoprenbandage für den Knöchel besorgt. Die kosten nicht viel und passen in jeden Schuh. Und wenn das beim Eishockey hilft, dann sollte es auch für's Bike genügen.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hhmm, das mit der Dehnung machts nicht leichter. Sowas merkt man mit "Glück" einige Monate.
> 
> Ich hatte mir eine Neoprenbandage für den Knöchel besorgt. Die kosten nicht viel und passen in jeden Schuh. Und wenn das beim Eishockey hilft, dann sollte es auch für's Bike genügen.



*gg* stimmt, sollte dann auch beim biken schützen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2007)

Was man eben so unter Schutz versteht.  

Zumindest der Saunagang beibt dem Huf erspart.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2007)

Ich wünsche allgemein eine gute Nachtruhe!


----------



## caroka (3. Juni 2007)

Soll ich mal Wulf (Ellsworth) anmailen, ob er eine Tour am nächsten WE führt? Den haben einige von uns in der Pfalz kennengelernt. Ich denke mal, dass der schöne Touren kennt. Er kommt aus Wiesbaden und hatte das mal angeboten.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll ich mal Wulf (Ellsworth) anmailen, ob er eine Tour am nächsten WE führt? Den haben einige von uns in der Pfalz kennengelernt. Ich denke mal, dass der schöne Touren kennt. Er kommt aus Wiesbaden und hatte das mal angeboten.



als speedtour in caro/milass/wahltho/gerd geschwindigkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (3. Juni 2007)

ich bleib dann hinne bei dir Hkn 

So gute Nacht!


----------



## caroka (3. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> als speedtour in caro/milass/wahltho/gerd geschwindigkeit?


Ich glaube der kann auch langsam fahren.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaube der kann auch langsam fahren.



das problem ist doch das ihr das nicht könnt  beim letzten mal mussten sich die schnellen doch immer wieder ganz schön zurück nehmen und waren trotzdem schwupps wieder aus sichtweite *übertreib* aber fast...

zum glück hab ich ja noch maggo, cube, lugga und KK  oder auch hopi und die halbtoten  wobei die ja wieder schneller bergab sind...


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> ich bleib dann hinne bei dir Hkn
> 
> So gute Nacht!



GN8 kk, PN mir mal bitte deine emailaddi - hab schon mal nen foto mit angaben bekommen


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> .... zum glück hab ich ja noch maggo, cube, lugga und KK  oder auch hopi und die halbtoten  wobei die ja wieder schneller bergab sind...


Mit mir kannst Du rechnen  (in XT8086er-Geschwindigkeit )


----------



## MTK-Cube (3. Juni 2007)

Guude N8 allesamt
(wenn des ne guude wärd; ich könnte heute Nacht nur auf der rechten Seite schlafen wg. der Rippen und muß morgens nach links aussteigen ... wie heute morgen ... UUUUUOOOOOOAAAAA)


----------



## Arachne (3. Juni 2007)

Es lebe der Sport....

Gute Besserung allen Invaliden! (Bin ja grad mal nicht dabei...)

Gute Nacht allen Bettgängern!


----------



## caroka (3. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude N8 allesamt
> (wenn des ne guude wärd; ich könnte heute Nacht nur auf der rechten Seite schlafen wg. der Rippen und muß morgens nach links aussteigen ... wie heute morgen ... UUUUUOOOOOOAAAAA)



Kann da gut mitfühlen.  Meine ist gerade wieder OK. 
Gute Besserung.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Mit mir kannst Du rechnen  (in XT8086er-Geschwindigkeit )




 



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude N8 allesamt
> (wenn des ne guude wärd; ich könnte heute Nacht nur auf der rechten Seite schlafen wg. der Rippen und muß morgens nach links aussteigen ... wie heute morgen ... UUUUUOOOOOOAAAAA)



schlaf gut und gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (4. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> runner kann den ja jeder, aber hoch ist echt heftig



Du wirst lachen aber ich bin den auch schon hoch gefahren  aber runter macht er einfach mehr Spaß


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen aber ich bin den auch schon hoch gefahren  aber runter macht er einfach mehr Spaß



da sinn mehr net die einzigen bekloppten, die sowas hochfahren  
wenn ich nur hüpfen könnte, wäre der runter richtig spaßig  
aber meine gesundheit ist mir da doch wichtiger ...

morsche ihr schlafmützen ! uffwache


----------



## caroka (4. Juni 2007)

Morsche Fux 
Ich hol mir mal meinen Tee......


----------



## caroka (4. Juni 2007)

Mensch, das wird ja wieder ne kurze Woche. Donnerstag ist ja wieder Feiertag,
genial.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2007)

Moin Mädels,

super g**les Wetter. Sehr mild, also ärmelloses Trikot

Jetzt die grosse Frage: Nehm' ich heute den Hummer oder den Porsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt die grosse Frage: Nehm' ich heute den Hummer oder den Porsche



ich nehm bei so nem wetter das rad. deine sorgen möcht ich haben


----------



## caroka (4. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> 
> super g**les Wetter. Sehr mild, also ärmelloses Trikot
> 
> Jetzt die grosse Frage: Nehm' ich heute den Hummer oder den Porsche



Mist, ich glaube ich muss heute meinen Allerwertesten schonen. Also, im *Mini* mit dem *ferrari*roten *Opel* zur Arbeit. Ich muss mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Also, im *Mini*   zur A****.


 dein chef wird sich freuen


----------



## caroka (4. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dein chef wird sich freuen



Der freut sich immer mehr über den Kuchen den ich mitbringe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Also, im *Mini* ... zur Arbeit.





caroka schrieb:


> Der freut sich immer mehr über den Kuchen den ich mitbringe.



Mit den Waffen einer Frau 

Das CC, also der Porsche, hat übrigens gewonnen. Passt auch besser zum heutigen Biker-Outfit


----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Das CC, also der Porsche, hat übrigens gewonnen. Passt auch besser zum heutigen Biker-Outfit



Angst vor der Stylepolizei? 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2007)

Moin Gerd,



Arachne schrieb:


> Angst vor der Stylepolizei?



Logo


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Angst vor der Stylepolizei?



hab ich überhaupt keine angst vor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab ich überhaupt keine angst vor



Das glaube ich Dir glatt


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juni 2007)

moin ihr plauscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2007)

Moin hkn


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juni 2007)

jetzt grad ganz schön bedeckt bei uns...na hoffentlich regnet es später nicht - wenn ihr mit dem rad heim müsst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...na hoffentlich regnet es später nicht - wenn ihr mit dem rad heim müsst.



Glaub' ich nicht


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2007)

hier scheint brav die sonne  

halt die wolken mal in den bergen schön fest ...


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juni 2007)

*gg* ok für euch mach ich das doch glatt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juni 2007)

Morsche. Frankfurt City meldet Sonnenschein und das nächste Wochenende ist noch soooo weit weg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2007)

Ja, Montag 10:30 Uhr und die Woche nimmt kein Ende


----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab ich überhaupt keine angst vor



Wie ich dazu stehe sieht man ja oft! (Gell Maggo?!)


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie ich dazu stehe sieht man ja oft! (Gell Maggo?!)



gerd iss meine stil ikone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (4. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im Moser Bike Guide 12 Gardasee 2 von 2003 ist es die Tour 24 Passo Nota. Auf der Rückseite der Karte Alto Garda von Nature Dynamics 2005, M50K 001 ist es die Tour 2 Bocca Di Fobia.



danke. die steht somit fix auf meiner liste für die nächste gardasee-tour.


----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> danke. die steht somit fix auf meiner liste für die nächste gardasee-tour.



Meiner Meinung nach ein Muß!


----------



## bodo_nimda (4. Juni 2007)

moin moin,

einfach kurz hallo rufen, hoffen euch gehts gut 

gruß bodo


----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> einfach kurz hallo rufen, hoffen euch gehts gut
> 
> gruß bodo



Hallo - ja - Dir auch?


----------



## bodo_nimda (4. Juni 2007)

ja geht so bin ein wenig müde und fertig von gestern, war mit hkn unterwegs und er hat mir den victoria trampelpfad gezeigt    die treppen waren nicht ganz ohne wenn man einfach blindlinks hinterher fährt


----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> ja geht so bin ein wenig müde und fertig von gestern, war mit hkn unterwegs und er hat mir den victoria trampelpfad gezeigt    die treppen waren nicht ganz ohne wenn man einfach blindlinks hinterher fährt



Die find ich nie ohne... Ist übrigens mein Lieblingstrail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2007)

Wölfe machen ihr Todwilds auch kaputt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juni 2007)

Der Spessart ist eben ein materialmordendes hardcore Revier.


----------



## caroka (4. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der Spessart ist eben ein materialmordendes hardcore Revier.



Kann es sein, dass Du ein klein wenig zur Übertreibung neigst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2007)

Rotwild ist ja leider auch nicht gerade unbekannt für Rahmenbrüche...


----------



## bodo_nimda (4. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die find ich nie ohne... Ist übrigens mein Lieblingstrail!



ja die hatten schon was  

kann ich gut verstehen das hat wirklich laune gemacht, vor allem wenn man die eins bis zwei mal gefahren ist, kann man auch noch ein paar sprünge mehr mitnehmen


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die find ich nie ohne... Ist übrigens mein Lieblingstrail!



meiner auch, mittlerweile ist auch die treppenblockade größtenteils gelöst.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du ein klein wenig zur Übertreibung neigst.



Nie und nimmer. Ich würde garniemalsnicht übertreiben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Denk doch mal an die Tour bei uns zurück. Platten, lose Steuersätze und was weiß ich noch alles bei den Taunusbikes. Wenn also auch die Plauscher Materialprobleme bekommen, dann kann der Spessart nur als extrem anspruchsvoll für Mensch und Maschine beschrieben werden.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juni 2007)

Ach ja, nur für's Protokoll.

Dies ist jetzt mein 100. Beitrag in diesem Thread.

Bei wem darf ich meine Ehrenurkunde, den Zinnteller und den Freßkorb in Empfang nehmen?

Auf eine Erwähnung in der Presse lege ich keinen Wert.


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach ja, nur für's Protokoll.
> 
> Dies ist jetzt mein 100. Beitrag in diesem Thread.
> 
> ...



   

komm erst mal in die top 10 und dann schaun mer mal


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2007)

bald hab ich den fuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2007)

wenn man halt soviel urlaub macht, kommt rutscht man eben gnadenlos nach unten


----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bald hab ich den fuel



Ihr immer mit euren Platzierungsjagden...  Würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen!


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit euren Platzierungsjagden...  Würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen!


----------



## bodo_nimda (4. Juni 2007)

wo seh isch denn die platzierungen???


----------



## caroka (4. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn man halt soviel urlaub macht, kommt rutscht man eben gnadenlos nach unten





Arachne schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit euren Platzierungsjagden...  Würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen!


----------



## caroka (4. Juni 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> wo seh isch denn die platzierungen???



Auf Frankfurt und Umgebung klicken. Hinter den Freds steht die Anzahl der Beiträge. Da draufklicken.....


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit euren Platzierungsjagden...  Würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen!



na wer unangefochten an platz 1 steht, kann sich auch gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit aus dem fenster lehnen.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Auf Frankfurt und Umgebung klicken. Hinter den Freds steht die Anzahl der Beiträge. Da draufklicken.....



wenn wir unsere caro nicht hätten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit euren Platzierungsjagden...  Würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen!



Ich knack' heute garantiert noch Marsmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich knack' heute garantiert noch Marsmann



du hast halt nicht nur ausdauer auf dem bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du hast halt nicht nur ausdauer auf dem bike




Apropos, gleich geht's mit zwei Kollegen ab in den T'nus


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos, gleich geht's mit zwei Kollegen ab in den T'nus



 nu ist hier auch wieder der himmel blau, wobei es vorhin mal kurz einwenig getröppelt hatte. aber nix was wirklich nen trail nass machen würde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2007)

Hier in FFM ist es ca 3/4 bedeckt, aber trocken


----------



## Tech3 (4. Juni 2007)

Morsche Leuts


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier in FFM ist es ca 3/4 bedeckt, aber trocken




sag mal wahltho, wieviel km fährst du denn im jahr so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (4. Juni 2007)

HKN du hast Post


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Morsche Leuts



gude KK

EDIT: jo und schon beatnwortet


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juni 2007)

Das Ranking ist wichtig für die Gewinnung neuer Werbekunden.  

Ihr wisst schon, Bannerwerbung, Clickstatistiken, durchschnittl. Verweildauer etc.


----------



## Tech3 (4. Juni 2007)

Auf dem Bild erkenne ich gar nichts 

//EDIT:

"Ulf Schrauben"


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach ja, nur für's Protokoll.
> 
> Dies ist jetzt mein 100. Beitrag in diesem Thread.
> 
> ...



mit 100 beiträgen gilst du somit als plauscher und wirst bei der trikotbestellung dazu aufgefordert auch eins zu nehmen.


----------



## Tech3 (4. Juni 2007)

Ich hab auch schon 228 Posts


----------



## Tech3 (4. Juni 2007)

HKN

Soll ich dir dann auch die Rolle abdrehen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit 100 beiträgen gilst du somit als plauscher und wirst bei der trikotbestellung dazu aufgefordert auch eins zu nehmen.



@Bruder

bestelle mir eins mit....... 
Da muss ich nicht so viel posten. 

//Rocky


----------



## Tech3 (4. Juni 2007)

Ich dachte du bist eh adoptiert


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich dachte du bist eh adoptiert


Ah dann bekomme ich es automatisch 

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2007)

Im Moment kann selbst einem "gestandenen" Plauscher schwindlig bei der Post-Frequenz werden...


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2007)

Und ich habe erst 42 äh 43!


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

iss mir auch schon aufgefallen. leider hab ich hier hoit bissi stress.


----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss mir auch schon aufgefallen. leider hab ich hier hoit bissi stress.



und das, wo es doch schon wieder auf die kilo zugeht...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juni 2007)

Ich tendiere ja zu so einem Renneinteiler in italienischem Schnitt. 

Allerdings muss der zu meinen weißen Handschuhen passen. Vielleicht sollte ich mir dann auch weiße Diadora-Rennschuhe zulegen. [grübel]


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und das, wo es doch schon wieder auf die kilo zugeht...



ubbs hast ja recht, iss mir übberhaupt nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich tendiere ja zu so einem Renneinteiler in italienischem Schnitt.
> 
> Allerdings muss der zu meinen weißen Handschuhen passen. Vielleicht sollte ich mir dann auch weiße Diadora-Rennschuhe zulegen. [grübel]



schick.:kotz:


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

17


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

erst hier rummeckern unn dann niggs geschribbe kriesche.


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

unn de lugga überlescht schon widder welchen seiner postings er gleich löschen kann, wenn er wieder mal zu spät ist.

@lugga: so ziemlich jeden....


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

11


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juni 2007)

Was? Der Einteiler oder die Schuhe?

Beim Einteiler kann ich dem Deifel vielleicht noch von der Schippe springen. Das Italo-Modell gibt's nur bis max. Größe L.

Für meinen revuegestählten Astralkörper leider ein Nümmerchen zu klein.


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was? Der Einteiler oder die Schuhe?
> 
> Beim Einteiler kann ich dem Deifel vielleicht noch von der Schippe springen. Das Italo-Modell gibt's nur bis max. Größe L.
> 
> Für meinen revuegestählten Astralkörper leider ein Nümmerchen zu klein.


der gerd braucht bei seinen hosen auch angeblich xxl.


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)




----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)




----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)




----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)




----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)




----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2007)

Du machst das schon!


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

ihr würmer braucht wohl nur einen, der für euch die drecksa***** macht?


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2007)

Oder jemand anderes!


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)




----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2007)

Bingo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Juni 2007)

Betrug


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

@roggie: en glückwunsch.....


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2007)

Habe nicht viele posts aber einen runden! Ätsch


----------



## Tech3 (4. Juni 2007)

blub


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> blub



Neid?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juni 2007)

Ich glaub, das geht ihm grad etwas zu schnell.


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das geht ihm grad etwas zu schnell.



wem???


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das geht ihm grad etwas zu schnell.



Wie immer!


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

ich fahr jetzt heim. bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der gerd braucht bei seinen hosen auch angeblich xxl.



Nix angeblich, bei Assos habe ich TIR. Das ist noch weiter als XXL!  Meine beiden neuen Nalinis vom Gardasee sind XXL.


----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich fahr jetzt heim. bis nachher.



Berufsschule?


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Berufsschule?



nö, nen halben tach frei!!!!!


----------



## Tech3 (4. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wie immer!



Bappsack


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2007)

Obacht!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Betrug



Leg einfach 20 Euro Protestgebühr auf den Tisch, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (4. Juni 2007)

Watt willstn kurzer?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juni 2007)

ei gude wie!

war heut auch mitm Rad zur Arbeit und wieder heim. War froh das die Wolken dicht gehalten haben


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> HKN
> 
> Soll ich dir dann auch die Rolle abdrehen?



nee die rolle brauchste wohl nicht...die muss ja aus kunststoff sein, metall wäre mir zu laut  dann könnte ich es ja gleich lassen


----------



## Tech3 (4. Juni 2007)

*hust* wir haben auch Kunststoff in zig Farben und Arten da...

Schau mal lieber deine PN nach


----------



## Tech3 (4. Juni 2007)

Gude CR.
Und wieder fit?


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> *hust* wir haben auch Kunststoff in zig Farben und Arten da...
> 
> Schau mal lieber deine PN nach



moment


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Gude CR.
> Und wieder fit?



Gude,
scheint fast so. Habs heute aufm Heimweg extra mal drauf angelegt ob die Lunge wieder mitmacht wenn ich tieef Luft holen muss und sie hat mich nicht im Stich gelassen  dafür melden die Beine akuten Bike-mangel 
Wenn die KeFü fertig ist gib mir mal bitte die Maße von dem Blech


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juni 2007)

gude CR


----------



## Tech3 (4. Juni 2007)

Warum issn das so ruhig hier?


----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Warum issn das so ruhig hier?



Weil es hier in Wiesbaden, unterm Dach, so saunamäßig ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sag mal wahltho, wieviel km fährst du denn im jahr so?



Zur Zeit sind es so 15.000km und 250.000 hm pro Jahr


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Juni 2007)

Guuude zusamme,


wahltho schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sind es so 15.000km und 250.000 hm pro Jahr


Das macht bei Ø 15 km/h ca. 41 km, 2:45 h und knapp 685hm pro Tag (bei 365 Tagen). Ich wär froh, wenn ich die Zeit hätte, das 2-3 pro Woche hinzubekommen


----------



## Maggo (4. Juni 2007)

ich bin froh, dass dus nicht hinbekommst.


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sind es so 15.000km und 250.000 hm pro Jahr



respekt  
aber höhenmetermäßig schlag ich dich dank meines tollen hac 4 um längen, und das bei höchstens der hälfte an km   

mist, schon wieder nen runden vertanzt, äh verpasst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich n gutes Jahr habe fahr ich ein drittel davon


----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2007)

Heute hat es schön geflutscht auf dem Weg zur A*****. Habe heute Morgen die 18,6km und 60Hm in 39min und heute Abend (140Hm) in 47min geschafft.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juni 2007)

Warum bist auf dem Weg zur Arbeit schneller als auf dem Heimweg? 

Bei mir ist das immer umgekehrt.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute hat es schön geflutscht auf dem Weg zur A*****. Habe heute Morgen die 18,6km und 60Hm in 39min und heute Abend (140Hm) in 47min geschafft.



Ich war schneller: Auf dem Weg zum Fließband ca.17km 32min und zurück mittem Auto............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Warum bist auf dem Weg zur Arbeit schneller als auf dem Heimweg?



Hin etwas bergab, zurück etwas bergauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

morsche


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morsche




Ich fall vom Glauben ab, morgen HKN

Ist was passiert?


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Juni 2007)

Morsche
*Briefkastengugg*
*leer*
(und wech)


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich fall vom Glauben ab, morgen HKN
> Ist was passiert?


Bei Dir könnte man selbiges Kommentieren  (abbä is ja Wärgdach)
(und Tschüss)


----------



## caroka (5. Juni 2007)

Moin moin,
@Hkn
Seit wann fällst Du aus dem Bett?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Bei Dir könnte man selbiges Kommentieren  (abbä is ja Wärgdach)
> (und Tschüss)




Bei mir macht das keinen Sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich fall vom Glauben ab, morgen HKN
> 
> Ist was passiert?



gude uwe,

tja fahre mit thorsten zu canyon - also früh aufstehen.

und wech


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

gude plauscher. bis gleich.


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude uwe,
> 
> tja fahre mit thorsten zu canyon - also früh aufstehen.
> 
> und wech



sacht en schöne gruß und bringt em gresi sei radd midd. der arme bub wart jetzt schonn soo lang druff.


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

morsche ...

heut is ja mal rischtisch trubel hier


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche ...
> 
> heut is ja mal rischtisch trubel hier



denkste. iss schon widder ruisch.


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

kommt, ich brauch noch 5 postings bis zum fuel ...

zuspammen ist net so mein ding  , also plauscht mit mir


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

hallo, was is jetzt


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

sag doch was, maggo ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

wo issn de lugga hinn ?


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

gleich kimmt er  ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

... der historische post ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

@fUEL :  machs gut, bin ab jetzt vor dir


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

ei wo isser dann???


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei wo isser dann???



wo is wer


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

unglaublich, dass hier schon der ein oder andere über 1000 postings gemacht hat.


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo is wer



1) der historische post (den solltest du in deiner signatur aufnehmen).
2) de lugga.


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @fUEL :  machs gut, bin ab jetzt vor dir



da is er doch, de historische post  



Maggo schrieb:


> 1) der historische post (den solltest du in deiner signatur aufnehmen).
> 2) de lugga.



in signatur aufnehmen is blöd, weil man die smilies da net mehr sieht. hab ja immer noch die hoffnung, dass die mal wieder aktiviert werden. schade drum ...

ja wo is denn der lugga deifel zu ...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

1) Gratulation annen Fux 
2) wo soll er sein, auf der A*****


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

ich geh mal ins studio. bis später.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

da is ja de lugga widder


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

gude hersch !


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1) Gratulation annen Fux



dange


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

und träumt von noch grösseren Sprüngen 

@Fux: es war nur ein ganz kleiner , höchstens nen Meter hoch und vielleicht 1,5m lang, mußt nicht traurig sein


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

@Hersch: Erstmal nen Guten, wieso heißt Du eigentlich roter Hirsch und nicht stiller Hirsch


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

warum hat de maggo son komisches avatar plötzlich  
das annern hat mir besser gefalle ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Hersch: Erstmal nen Guten, wieso heißt Du eigentlich roter Hirsch und nicht stiller Hirsch



würd mich auch grad mal interessieren ...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum hat de maggo son komisches avatar plötzlich
> das annern hat mir besser gefalle ...



So sind Künstler eben *kopfschüttel*


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So sind Künstler eben *kopfschüttel*



ich dacht, der wär nen eschte plauscher ,


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

einer FOR LIFE 


 net bes sein Maggo...


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

schweigen gilt als zustimmung ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

Ich bin aber heute morgen auch um 05:30 Uhr aus dem Bett geplumpst und hab' meine absenkbare Sattelstütze am FR noch zu Ende eingebaut, bis ich meinen Sohn für die Schule wecken musste...


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

was will der autor uns damit sagen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Juni 2007)

EiGude...............
Muß schnell machen...................


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hin etwas bergab, zurück etwas bergauf?



Moje,

genau, 60Hm hin, 140 zurück.


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> EiGude...............
> Muß schnell machen...................



isch aaach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was will der autor uns damit sagen



Vielleicht einfach nur, dass nicht nur HKN früh aufgestanden ist?..


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach nur, dass nicht nur HKN früh aufgestanden ist?..



...oder das Du ab heute bereit für heftigste Trails bist


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach nur, dass nicht nur HKN früh aufgestanden ist?..



ach so, war etwas aus dem zusammenhang gerissen   

meinereiner war um die zeit schon aufm rad gesessen, um zur a***** zu fahren ... -> war schon um 4:45 uhr heute aufgewacht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moje,
> 
> genau, 60Hm hin, 140 zurück.



Mahlzeit!

Von der Distanz haben wir jetzt beide fast genau die gleiche direkte Strecke zur Arbeit - Höhenmetermässig in Summe (hin und zurück) in etwa auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> -> war schon um 4:45 uhr heute aufgewacht ...



Dann würde ich mir kein dickes Buch mehr kaufen, denn das ist schon senile Bettflucht im weit fortgeschrittenen Stadium


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach so, war etwas aus dem zusammenhang gerissen



Sinn und Zusammenhang bei diese Laberei hier - häähh?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach so, war etwas aus dem zusammenhang gerissen
> 
> meinereiner war um die zeit schon aufm rad gesessen, um zur a***** zu fahren ... -> war schon um 4:45 uhr heute aufgewacht ...


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

was habt ihr gegen mein avatar???


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was habt ihr gegen mein avatar???



Er gefällt uns nicht, das ist nicht der Maggo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was habt ihr gegen mein avatar???



Was stellt denn das eigentlich dar?


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

das ist das specialized logo mit den fingern dargestellt. ich geb mich geschlagen und such ein neues.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das ist das specialized logo mit den fingern dargestellt. ich geb mich geschlagen und such ein neues.



Ahh! - Now je le raff!


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das ist das specialized logo mit den fingern dargestellt. ich geb mich geschlagen und such ein neues.



na endlich   such net was neues, bleib beim alten  

warst du nicht der, der sein specialized zum wegwerfen gern hat


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sinn und Zusammenhang bei diese Laberei hier - häähh?



na logo, mußt den thread nur mal von anfang an durchlesen


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mir kein dickes Buch mehr kaufen, denn das ist schon senile Bettflucht im weit fortgeschrittenen Stadium



welches buch  

ich wach im sommer immer mit den vögeln  auf  
und wenn es nachts auch noch warm ist, kann ich eh kaum vernünftig pennen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

ich geh jetzt mal post holen, also bitte brav bleiben ! bis gleich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> welches buch
> 
> ich wach im sommer immer mit den vögeln  auf
> und wenn es nachts auch noch warm ist, kann ich eh kaum vernünftig pennen ...



Ja, ja das mit Vögeln und Wärme im Sommer kenne ich


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, ja das mit Vögeln und Wärme im Sommer kenne ich



juni, juli, august ... nur wenn du mußt


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> welches buch
> 
> ich wach im sommer immer mit den vögeln  auf
> und wenn es nachts auch noch warm ist, kann ich eh kaum vernünftig pennen ...



solang du nicht im sommer beim vögeln aufwachst iss doch alles dufte.


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> solang du nicht im sommer beim vögeln aufwachst iss doch alles dufte.



solange man nicht von anderen beim vöglen geweckt wird


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na logo, mußt den thread nur mal von anfang an durchlesen



da wünsch ich doch mal viel spaß!!!!


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> solange man nicht von anderen beim vöglen geweckt wird



unangenehm iss auch, wenn du beim vögeln andere weckst. aufhörn jetzt.

dieser thread soll sauber bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> solang du nicht im sommer beim vögeln aufwachst iss doch alles dufte.



vom v**geln aufwachen ist aber doch ok, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> unangenehm iss auch, wenn du beim vögeln andere weckst.:



find' ich aber angenehmer als umgekehrt


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

Hab ich da von irgendwas nichts abbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)




----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)




----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab ich da von irgendwas nichts abbekommen


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)




----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

nur noch 90 min bis feierabend heute


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



das ist mein part.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur noch 90 min bis feierabend heute




Sack !


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> solange man nicht von anderen beim vöglen geweckt wird





wahltho schrieb:


> vom v**geln aufwachen ist aber doch ok, oder?



Hört sich seeeehhhhr spannend an, wenn man dabei einschläft...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hört sich seeeehhhhr spannend an, wenn man dabei einschläft...



Genau: Schatzi fang' ruhig schonmal an, Du weißt ja wo alles ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das ist mein part.



ich hab aber den smilie dazu


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau: Schatzi fang' ruhig schonmal an, Du weißt ja wo alles ist



oder : weck mich nicht auf, wenn du kommst ...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oder : weck mich nicht auf, wenn du kommst ...



d.h. weck mich nicht auf wenn Du fertig bist


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

so wieder da  thorsten musste sein bike natürlich da lassen - gabel muss zu toxo. ca. 2 wochen...man freut der sich 

maggo, uwe - wasn mit biken morgen?


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> d.h. weck mich nicht auf wenn Du fertig bist


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oder : weck mich nicht auf, wenn du kommst ...



also ich bekomm von meinem  in letzter zeit immer öfter diese variante zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so wieder da  thorsten musste sein bike natürlich da lassen - gabel muss zu toxo. ca. 2 wochen...man freut der sich
> 
> maggo, uwe - wasn mit biken morgen?





siehe PN...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich bekomm von meinem  in letzter zeit immer öfter diese variante zu hören



Wenn ich wenigstens diese Variante hören würde, wär ich schon glücklich


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> siehe PN...








für die 4 k kriegste aber den hier :


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

lugga, warum schleichst du hier als geist durch forum ?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> für die 4 k kriegste aber den hier :



Danke, bin aber trotzdem noch weit hinterm ersten


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

45 min to go ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so wieder da  thorsten musste sein bike natürlich da lassen - gabel muss zu toxo. ca. 2 wochen...man freut der sich



STOPP!

Toxoholics bittet für ca. 25 Euro Aufpreis einen 24-Stunden-Express-Service (nach Eingang bei Toxo geht das Federelement nach 24 Stunden wieder raus).

Hat bei mir letzte Woche mit einer Fox Float XTT bestens geklappt. Sonst dauert es derzeit nach Angaben von Toxo meist vier Wochen!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> STOPP!
> 
> Toxoholics bittet für ca. 25 Euro Aufpreis einen 24-Stunden-Express-Service. Hat bei mir letzte Woche mit einer Fox Float XTT bestens geklappt. Sonst dauert es derzeit nach Angaben von Toxo meist vier Wochen!!!



jetzt ist eh schon zu spät  bike steht in koblenz...aber danke für die info


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 45 min to go ...



na wer um 4:45 schon zur arbeit radelt darf dann auch mal halb 12 gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jetzt ist eh schon zu spät  bike steht in koblenz...aber danke für die info



Ich sag' nur selbst schuld, in der besten Saison irgendwohin ein Bike zur Wartung zu bringen. Ist ja auch superschwer eine Gabel selbst auszubauen 

Falls er sein Bike schnell wieder haben möchte, sollte er in Koblenz anrufen und denen sagen, dass er den Aufpreis für den Toxo-Express-Service zahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sag' nur selbst schuld, in der besten Saison irgendwohin ein Bike zur Wartung zu bringen. Ist ja auch superschwer eine Gabel selbst auszubauen
> 
> tja wenn man das kann und weiß was man macht. thorsten, genauso wie ich sind halt keine schrauber. auch wenn ich mir das mit der gabel auch noch zutrauen würde
> 
> Falls er sein Bike schnell wieder haben möchte, sollte er in Koblenz anrufen und denen sagen, dass er den Aufpreis für den Toxo-Express-Service zahlt



ich habs ihm mal auf den AB gesprochen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

... ich würde es ihm dringend empfehlen, sonst werden es garantiert vier anstatt zwei Wochen


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> für die 4 k kriegste aber den hier :



ich auch nicht...


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich auch nicht...



dann sind wir ja schon mal zu dritt


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)




----------



## Milass (5. Juni 2007)

Habekeinnick's bike ist kaputt? 
Was passiert (bin jetzt zu faul die letzten 20 seiten zu durchsuchen)


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Habekeinnick's bike ist kaputt?
> Was passiert (bin jetzt zu faul die letzten 20 seiten zu durchsuchen)



Nicht hkn`s. Sein Kumpel (Bodo) hat den gleichen Hobel und da ist anscheinend die Gabel wartungsbedürftig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

Ei Milass wie geht's denn so, was macht die Magen-/Darmgrippe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nicht hkn`s. Sein Kumpel (Bodo) hat den gleichen Hobel und da ist anscheinend die Gabel wartungsbedürftig.



Bodo = Thorsten?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bodo = Thorsten?



Bingo!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bingo!



Ahh!


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

Irgendwie toll, wenn so kreuz und quer geantwortet wird!  Arachne für Hkn, Lugga für Arachne, ...


----------



## Milass (5. Juni 2007)

Ja immernoch Magen Darm grippe...
Ich konnte aber nich anders und war gestern mal ne stunde aufm rr unterwegs

Aber wies aussieht kann ich die HM auch nicht fahren


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Ja immernoch Magen Darm grippe...
> Ich konnte aber nich anders und war gestern mal ne stunde aufm rr unterwegs
> 
> Aber wies aussieht kann ich die HM auch nicht fahren



gute besserung noch mal von mir 



Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwie toll, wenn so kreuz und quer geantwortet wird!  Arachne für Hkn, Lugga für Arachne, ...



ist doch prima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bodo = Thorsten?



thomas  wenn thomas dein vorname ist und du immer so auf deine h's bestehst - besteht dann dein nick aus deinem nachnamen und der abkürzung deines vornamens?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> thomas  wenn thomas dein vorname ist und du immer so auf deine h's bestehst - besteht dann dein nick aus deinem nachnamen und der abkürzung deines vornamens?



Bingo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> thomas  wenn thomas dein vorname ist und du immer so auf deine h's bestehst - besteht dann dein nick aus deinem nachnamen und der abkürzung deines vornamens?



Lass' mich so antwortenn: Meine Initialien sind TW

@Milass: Gute Besserung und weiterhin schonen - so hart das auch fällt


----------



## Milass (5. Juni 2007)

Kennt jemand villeicht ein paar flache wenig befahrene Landstrassen/gute Radwege im Norden Frankfurts-Oberursel Region so?

Waltho, ich hab mich geschont, bin 65-75 gefahren eine stunde lang, kann nich schaden denk ich mal...


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bingo



 dann bin ich nicht nur lahm auf dem bike, sondern auch lahm im kopp


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lass' mich so antwortenn: Meine Initialien sind TW
> 
> @Milass: Gute Besserung und weiterhin schonen - so hart das auch fällt


----------



## Milass (5. Juni 2007)

Wenigstens bin ich nich der einzige mit dem problem:


*Gunn-Rita Dahle macht Pause*

Chambéry (rad-net). Mountainbike-Weltmeisterin und Olympiasiegerin Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjå unterbricht die laufende Rennsaison und kehrt heute nach Norwegen zurück. Dahle leidet seit mehreren Wochen unter unerklärlichen Magenproblemen und wird sich in ihrem Wohnort Stavanger ausführlichen medizinischen Tests unterziehen. Seit dem Weltcup in Offenburg hält sich die Norwegerin im schweizerischen Chambéry auf, wo am kommenden Wochenende der Weltcup-Tross halt macht. Die Norwegerin verzichtet nun auf den Start am Sonntag und will nach einer Rennpause die Saison neu aufbauen.

«Das ist eine sehr harte Entscheidung für mich, mitten in der Saison eine Pause einzulegen. Aber mit meiner Erfahrung weiss ich, dass die Gesundheit das wichtigste Puzzle-Teil zum Erfolg ist», meint Gunn-Rita Dahle zu ihrer Situation.

Gunn-Rita Dahle gilt als die beste Mountainbikerin der Welt und hat in den letzten Jahren alles gewonnen, was es zu gewinnen gibt. Die Norwegerin hat 25 Weltcupsiege und sieben Weltmeister-Titel auf ihrem Konto. Sie hofft auf die zweite Saison-Hälfte, um wieder in Topform ins Renngeschehen eingreifen und ihre beiden Weltmeister-Titel verteidigen zu können.

Quelle: BDR


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Wenigstens bin ich nich der einzige mit dem problem:
> ...



Hmmmmm, so nah bist Du ihr gekommen!


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, so nah bist Du ihr gekommen!



Entschuldige, wer den Schaden hat, ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

@Milass: Warst Du nochmal beim Arzt? - Denn Du hast Die Sache jetzt schon relativ lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Entschuldige, wer den Schaden hat, ...




der gerd haut heute aber auch einen schenkelklopfer nach dem anderen raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

Ich hör' das Platschen der Fettnäpfchen bis hier


----------



## Milass (5. Juni 2007)

Waltho, ich hab heut nen Termin um 5.
Arachne, so irgendwie hab ich das geahnt das einer den Spruch loslässt


----------



## caroka (5. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau: Schatzi fang' ruhig schonmal an, Du weißt ja wo alles ist


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Waltho, ich hab heut nen Termin um 5.
> Arachne, so irgendwie hab ich das geahnt das einer den Spruch loslässt



immer noch *wahltho*


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2007)

so ihr leutz, geh jetzt legger kuche mampfen und dann zum gröni ins stadion ...

bis morsche ...


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so ihr leutz, geh jetzt legger kuche mampfen und dann zum gröni ins stadion ...
> 
> bis morsche ...



shice, jetzt hab ich ein problem, für das konzert wollte ich eigentlich noch karten organisieren. meine wird seeehr traurig sein.


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

Moie!

Geht heute was?

Und Spricht was gegen den Tausch von Reba Race auf Reba SL ?


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Moie!
> 
> Geht heute was?
> 
> Und Spricht was gegen den Tausch von Reba Race auf Reba SL ?



du und dein bike  habe die zeichnung jetzt  nu muss sie nur noch zu dir finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Moie!
> 
> Geht heute was?
> 
> Und Spricht was gegen den Tausch von Reba Race auf Reba SL ?



nö, die sl iss ein oem modell und wiegt zwei drei gramm mehr.


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

Auf sacht wat 

//EDIT:
Oh ich dachte die wiegt weniger


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

Ok hab jetzt ne Louise geordert 203/180.
Und die Race bleibt(die SL haben sie eh nicht da )


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ok hab jetzt ne Louise geordert 203/180.
> Und die Race bleibt(die SL haben sie eh nicht da )



die louise hätte ich an deiner schlanken stelle mit 180/160 max.180/160 geordert. 203mm iss def. overdose, ich fahre bei offensiver fahrweise 180/180 und bräuchte nicht mehr. 

merke: je größer die scheibe desto höher die wahrscheinlichkeit dass es irgendwo schleift.


----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

Tach auch  

Kann man sich hier einmischen?


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Tach auch
> 
> Kann man sich hier einmischen?



hier darf jeder mitmischen. erzähl mal wie du aus dresden hierher gekommen bist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier darf jeder mitmischen. erzähl mal wie du aus dresden hierher gekommen bist?!



Übers Internet   Oder wie war die Frage jetzt gemeint


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

nö, die frage war, wie jemand der offensichtlich nicht aus frankfurt (main) und umgebung kommt hier im plauschfred landet und dann auch noch freiwillig da bleiben will......


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

*merkwürdig*


----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

Weil ich da mal gewohnt hab   (In Hanau) von äähm 2001 bis 2005.

Muss ja mal gucken, was in der alten Heimat so los ist


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Weil ich da mal gewohnt hab   (In Hanau) von äähm 2001 bis 2005.
> 
> Muss ja mal gucken, was in der alten Heimat so los ist





und was willste dann in dresden? ein freund von mir ist da grad erst weg


----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und was willste dann in dresden? ein freund von mir ist da grad erst weg



Naja, bin eigentlich Dresdnerin. Hab halt wie so viele hier ne Ausbildung gemacht, bissel gearbeitet, Kohle verdient, und dann ab wieder heim   (Zuhause ist's halt doch so schön  ), komischerweise sind mir in MKK und so weiter nie irgendwelche biker aufgefallen. Das war das erste was mich wunderte: In Hanau fährt keine Sau mit'n Rad


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

die hanauer haben doch aber auch nen eigentlich recht großen thread. iss zwar ein miggeschiss im vergleich zu unserem genialen dauerbrenner aber trotzdem ganz ok.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die louise hätte ich an deiner schlanken stelle mit 180/160 max.180/160 geordert. 203mm iss def. overdose, ich fahre bei offensiver fahrweise 180/180 und bräuchte nicht mehr.



Was man nicht weiß macht einen nicht heiß 

Hi Squaw, willkommen im Plaucherfred, hier is lustig 

Bin hupsen....


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die hanauer haben doch aber auch nen eigentlich recht großen thread. iss zwar ein miggeschiss im vergleich zu unserem genialen dauerbrenner aber trotzdem ganz ok.



der is richtig gut


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

wer der fred oder der thread oder das posting?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die hanauer haben doch aber auch nen eigentlich recht großen thread. iss zwar ein miggeschiss im vergleich zu unserem genialen dauerbrenner aber trotzdem ganz ok.



Ja da war ich auch schon mal gucken vor ner Weile, tat sich aber nicht viel. Da unterhalten sich irgendwie drei Leute oder so


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was man nicht weiß macht einen nicht heiß
> 
> Hi Squaw, willkommen im Plaucherfred, hier is lustig
> 
> Bin hupsen....



man du sack...bald machste bestimmt nen double-tailwhip


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Ja da war ich auch schon mal gucken vor ner Weile, tat sich aber nicht viel. Da unterhalten sich irgendwie drei Leute oder so




hier einpaar mehr und es ist noch mal ne ganze ecke loggerer


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Ja da war ich auch schon mal gucken vor ner Weile, tat sich aber nicht viel. Da unterhalten sich irgendwie drei Leute oder so



hier unterhalten sich alle, notfalls mit sich selbst.


----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> man du sack...bald machste bestimmt nen double-tailwhip



Sag ma, gibts dafür irgendwo 'ne Art Register?


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Sag ma, gibts dafür irgendwo 'ne Art Register?



was fürn register?


----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hier einpaar mehr und es ist noch mal ne ganze ecke *loggerer*




Haha, jetzt weiß ich wieder, was an hessisch so geil war   Euer Dialekt is'n Knaller (nach 2 Wochen in Hanau hatt ich auch so gespro- äh gebabbelt)


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo so schlank binsch auch net 
Habe die letzten Wochen irgendwie zugelegt ich hoffe nur an Muskeln

//

HKN: 
Rück mal die Zeichnung raus


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier unterhalten sich alle, notfalls mit sich selbst.



 - wir hören uns wenigstens auch zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

geschwätzt heißt des


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Haha, jetzt weiß ich wieder, was an hessisch so geil war   Euer Dialekt is'n Knaller (nach 2 Wochen in Hanau hatt ich auch so gespro- äh gebabbelt)



das hat sich bestimmt lustisch angehört. hessisch mit sächsischem einschlag


----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was fürn register?



Na für diese ganzen Rumhüpfer   War eher ironisch gemeint, interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, ich flieg sowieso immer hin   (auch ohne Hüpfen *hust*) Dann lass ich das lieber


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Maggo so schlank binsch auch net
> Habe die letzten Wochen irgendwie zugelegt ich hoffe nur an Muskeln
> 
> //
> ...



wie soll ich das denn machen? das ist ne ausgeschnittene schablone...wenn ich die scanne stimmen die angaben eh nicht mehr

die muss ich dir irgendwie schicken oder so


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Na für diese ganzen Rumhüpfer   War eher ironisch gemeint, interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, ich flieg sowieso immer hin   (auch ohne Hüpfen *hust*) Dann lass ich das lieber



du sprichst in rätseln holde maid...


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

wo wohnsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie soll ich das denn machen? das ist ne ausgeschnittene schablone...wenn ich die scanne stimmen die angaben eh nicht mehr
> 
> die muss ich dir irgendwie schicken oder so



du darfst sie nur nicht skalieren beim scannen.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> wo wohnsten?



wer ich? steht doch links *aetsch*


----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> geschwätzt heißt des




Ach verdammt ^^

Aber das ha'm die bei mir da echt so erzählt. Aber "geschwätzt" hab ich auch noch in Erinnerung


----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du sprichst in rätseln holde maid...




Die Ossis und die Wessis scheinen sich immer noch nicht zu verstehen  

Vergisses, war eh nur'n Scherz


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Ach verdammt ^^
> 
> Aber das ha'm die bei mir da echt so erzählt. Aber "geschwätzt" hab ich auch noch in Erinnerung



gebabbeld werd hier abbä aach!


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wer ich? steht doch links *aetsch*



Pappnase


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Die Ossis und die Wessis scheinen sich immer noch nicht zu verstehen
> 
> Vergisses, war eh nur'n Scherz



 scheinbar hasse rääsch


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Na für diese ganzen Rumhüpfer   War eher ironisch gemeint, interessiert mich eigentlich nicht, ich flieg sowieso immer hin   (auch ohne Hüpfen *hust*) Dann lass ich das lieber





habkeinnick schrieb:


> du sprichst in rätseln holde maid...





squaw schrieb:


> Die Ossis und die Wessis scheinen sich immer noch nicht zu verstehen
> 
> Vergisses, war eh nur'n Scherz



Also, dann erklär ich es Dir:

Zuerst wollte sie wissen, ob sie irgendwo nachlesen kann, was die Sprungbezeichnungen bedeuten. Dann meinte sie aber, sie legt sich auch ohne zu springen hin und will es doch nicht mehr wissen.

Wassn daran ned zu schnalle?


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gebabbeld werd hier abbä aach!



kaum ist ein weibliches wesen da, schon erscheint gerd aus der vertiefung


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Pappnase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gebabbeld werd hier abbä aach!




 ogö


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

Dabei hat er doch letztens beim Japaner gesacht bei ihm war das annerstrum


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also, dann erklär ich es Dir:
> 
> Zuerst wollte sie wissen, ob sie irgendwo nachlesen kann, was die Sprungbezeichnungen bedeuten. Dann meinte sie aber, sie legt sich auch ohne zu springen hin und will es doch nicht mehr wissen.
> 
> Wassn daran ned zu schnalle?



aaaah ok, des hab isch nu ach geschnalld...ich kann schon toll auf der leitung stehen


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Dabei hat er doch letztens beim Japaner gesacht bei ihm war das annerstrum



HÄH???


----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wassn daran ned zu schnalle?



Das frag'sch misch ooch


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Dabei hat er doch letztens beim Japaner gesacht bei ihm war das annerstrum



der gerd ist halt quasi ein multifunktionstool - der kann halt viele sache


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Das frag'sch misch ooch



nu aber mal ruhe auf den billigen plätzen


----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nu aber mal ruhe auf den billigen plätzen



Ui, so aggressiv hatte ich euch gar nicht in Erinnerung  

Im Osten isses gar nicht mehr so billig, schon gar nicht in Dresden


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

1700uhr......................bin mal kurz off.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Ui, so aggressiv hatte ich euch gar nicht in Erinnerung
> ...



simmer ja aach gar ned. Derfst des ned alles so ernst nemme.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Ui, so aggressiv hatte ich euch gar nicht in Erinnerung



*lach* warst wohl nicht so oft weg 



squaw schrieb:


> Im Osten isses gar nicht mehr so billig, schon gar nicht in Dresden



stimmt, da wo die leute noch wohnen wollen nicht, aber gibt wohl schon ne ganze menge ecken wo du wohnraum nach geworfen bekommst


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 1700uhr......................bin mal kurz off.



Berufsschule?


----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> simmer ja aach gar ned. Derfst des ned alles so ernst nemme.




Hab ich nicht, deswegen der smilie


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kaum ist ein weibliches wesen da, schon erscheint gerd aus der vertiefung



ich war vertieft in die Vorbesprechung zur morgigen vorbereitenden Besprechung.


----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* warst wohl nicht so oft weg



Hehe   Doch, doch, hab euch noch viel aggressiver in Erinnerung    

 




habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt, da wo die leute noch wohnen wollen nicht, aber gibt wohl schon ne ganze menge ecken wo du wohnraum nach geworfen bekommst



Jep, Frauenmangel im Osten   Freie Auswahl für die noch gebliebenen   Nee, Scherz... 
Wohnungsleerstand ist echt 'n Problem. Aber nur in den ollen hässlichen Städten. Das schütten wir einfach irgendwann zu und bauen paar ordentliche hin, ganz einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht, deswegen der smilie



Hatte ihn lediglich als vorsichtige Abmilderung Deines Erschreckens gewertet...


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

Dann lass dich nicht stören 

HKN komm ma ins icq


----------



## squaw (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hatte ihn lediglich als vorsichtige Abmilderung Deines Erschreckens gewertet...




Ich komm aus der DDR, mich kann nix erschrecken


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Hehe   Doch, doch, hab euch noch viel aggressiver in Erinnerung



ja ja die hessen...böses volk  




squaw schrieb:


> Jep, Frauenmangel im Osten   Freie Auswahl für die noch gebliebenen   Nee, Scherz...
> Wohnungsleerstand ist echt 'n Problem. Aber nur in den ollen hässlichen Städten. Das schütten wir einfach irgendwann zu und bauen paar ordentliche hin, ganz einfach



 wobei es dann für dich ja das paradies sein könnte


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Dann lass dich nicht stören
> 
> HKN komm ma ins icq



was ich alles starten muss...moment


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

Nun hat auch Roter Hirsch Squaw entdeckt!


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nun hat auch Roter Hirsch Squaw entdeckt!



vielleicht von einem stamm


----------



## arkonis (5. Juni 2007)

gude, wie gehts, wie stehts?


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> gude, wie gehts, wie stehts?



alles an seinem platz und bei dir?


----------



## arkonis (5. Juni 2007)

oha hier findet eben ein interkultureller Austausch statt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

nee das junge "ding"  ist glaub ich schon wieder weg


----------



## arkonis (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> alles an seinem platz und bei dir?


 
nojo Heuschnupfen ist vorbei, mache eine Diät und versuche mir den feierabend zu verdienen


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> nojo Heuschnupfen ist vorbei, mache eine Diät und versuche mir den feierabend zu verdienen



ne diät? keine 10 bier mehr abends? nur noch 5 *lachweg*


----------



## arkonis (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ne diät? keine 10 bier mehr abends? nur noch 5 *lachweg*


 
5 vor feierabend und 5 danach, verdient eben


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> 5 vor feierabend und 5 danach, verdient eben


----------



## arkonis (5. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Wohnungsleerstand ist echt 'n Problem. Aber nur in den ollen hässlichen Städten. Das schütten wir einfach irgendwann zu und bauen paar ordentliche hin, ganz einfach


 
meine verwandschaft kommt auch aus der gegend, die Stadt ist ziemlich einfarbig kohlebraun, wohnen nur noch alte leute dort. 
Dafür hat mann dort seine Ruhe  weniger nervende NAchbarn und viel Platz, die leut sind auch unkomplizierter als hierzulande


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2007)

tach!
@arkonis: aus welcher gegend?


----------



## arkonis (5. Juni 2007)

sao ich geh jetzt loang genug gemacht für heute


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> tach!
> @arkonis: aus welcher gegend?



Drähsdn!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (5. Juni 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> tach!
> @arkonis: aus welcher gegend?


 
Mücheln -> tiefster Osten


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

so muss erstmal wech...bis später irgendwann


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2007)

seeehr ruhig... und flach!


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

Ich geh auch mal zum Briefkasten und dann kommt dann auch bald King of Queens


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2007)

geht jemand von euch schwätzern... ähm, plauschern, heut noch radeln?


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> geht jemand von euch schwätzern... ähm, plauschern, heut noch radeln?



Ich muß noch von WI nach MTK fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2007)

na hoffentlich mit dem rad .


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Berufsschule?



ich war nur kurz aufm klo. iss so meine zeit.


----------



## Milass (5. Juni 2007)

Habe nochmal eine Woche Ferien gewonnen  

Training theoretisch möglich, jedoch sieht es komisch aus wenn ich nicht zur Schule gehe aber trainiere, also darfs keiner sehen  

Wahltho, wie siehts aus morgen 

Jetzt muss ich mich erstmal irgendwie an meinen Eltern vorbeischleichen um ne runde rr zu fahren 

Aber Hessenmeisterschaft macht kein Sinn, da ich nicht volle Leistung bringen kann sagt der doc.

Was steht als nächstes im Terminkalender.......ahja Frammersbach am 23+24. Fährt da echt keiner mit von euch? Ist nur nen marathon...


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> man du sack...bald machste bestimmt nen double-tailwhip



Moin,
 klar macht er den Bald aber erst wenn er den Table springt und zwar nicht DRAUF  sondern DRÜBER  Luca rennt aber auch immer so früh auf die bahn das macht er bestimmt das ich Ihn dort nicht treffe und wieder sage er ist nicht schnell genug


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin,
> klar macht er den Bald aber erst wenn er den Table springt und zwar nicht DRAUF  sondern DRÜBER  Luca rennt aber auch immer so früh auf die bahn das macht er bestimmt das ich Ihn dort nicht treffe und wieder sage er ist nicht schnell genug



wenn das ja nicht so weit weg wäre


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> na hoffentlich mit dem rad .



klaro!


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war nur kurz aufm klo. iss so meine zeit.



whow, in `ner dreiviertel Stunde alle Bilder der Bild!!!


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> whow, in `ner dreiviertel Stunde alle Bilder der Bild!!!



so ein käseblatt les ich schon mal gar nicht, bei mir gibts anspruchsvollere lektüre, ich lese ausschließlich die coupé.


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

Kann man sich schon raus trauen, oder ist noch u warm?


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so ein käseblatt les ich schon mal gar nicht, bei mir gibts anspruchsvollere lektüre, ich lese ausschließlich die coupé.



 (mal vom "lesen" abgesehen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juni 2007)

Ei gude !

ich weiß nicht was ihr euch so anstellt, vor 5 aufstehen ist doch ganz normal 
morgen noch 2std absitzen, dann gehts ab ins lange Wochenende


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn das ja nicht so weit weg wäre


Wir müssen einfach mal schauen ob man nach einen normalen Biken noch nach Kelkheim geht dort soll es auch eine Dirtbahn geben! Oder Du kommst am Samstag und wir gehen nur im Hader üben!


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

Beim hüppen üben wäre ich auch dabei
Allerdings nicht dieses Wochenende


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich lese ausschließlich die coupé.



geb es doch zu LESEN ist mit der Zeitung auch nicht! sondern Bilder kucken  
Ich bevorzugen immer noch Micky Maus  mehr Action weniger Text


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir müssen einfach mal schauen ob man nach einen normalen Biken noch nach Kelkheim geht dort soll es auch eine Dirtbahn geben! Oder Du kommst am Samstag und wir gehen nur im Hader üben!



das wäre ne option...kann ja nicht sein das lugga mich so richtig abledert...ein bisschen ist aber ok


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Beim hüppen üben wäre ich auch dabei
> Allerdings nicht dieses Wochenende



Muss ja nicht an diesem sein und ich bin immer Samstags am Hader wäare dann aber anders rum erst von unten den Hader hochschieben (BITTE NICHT  STEINIGEN) aber zum Springen braucht man auch Kraft


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

Kömmer net erst mal Grundlagen machen ?  Siehe Fux


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

Heut hat das mit dem Hupsen nicht so gut geklappt. Hab aber auch schwere Beine, stehend Fahren ist mir richtig schwer gefallen  Kannst Dich also beruhigen HKN, heut hättest Du mich ausgelacht 

@Hopi: Immer so früh wie möglich, dann bin ich Abends für die Familie da


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir müssen einfach mal schauen ob man nach einen normalen Biken noch nach Kelkheim geht dort soll es auch eine Dirtbahn geben! Oder Du kommst am Samstag und wir gehen nur im Hader üben!



Für Anfänger ist die glaube ich nichts. Die haben z.B. an ihrem Tablet die Absprungkante nach oben verlängert (geshaped?). Am Hader würde ich auch gerne mal "üben". Klar, in dem für mich und mein Bike möglichen Rahmen. 

Das mit dem Kraft brauchen und diese unter Umständen nicht mehr haben, kenne ich sehr gut...  Mir macht das Hochfahren, besonders, wenn es gemäßigt technisch wird, aber halt auch super Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> @Hopi: Immer so früh wie möglich, dann bin ich Abends für die Familie da



Was heißen soll: Er Couch, Familie kümmert sich um ihn!


----------



## arkonis (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was heißen soll: Er Couch, Familie kümmert sich um ihn!


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was heißen soll: Er Couch, Familie kümmert sich um ihn!



ER COUCH,  JAMMERT WILL PFLEGE , FAMILIE LACHT NUR


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für Anfänger ist die glaube ich nichts. Die haben z.B. an ihrem Tablet die Absprungkante nach oben verlängert (geshaped?). Am Hader würde ich auch gerne mal "üben". Klar, in dem für mich und mein Bike möglichen Rahmen.



Längere Kante macht nix, fliegst nur höher! dafür musst Du nicht so schnell sein  GENAU RICHTIG FÜR LUCA

OK  Hader kann man  besser üben da die Sprünge leichter sind als auf einer Dirtbahn DAS STIMMT SCHON

Wenn Ihr lust habt kann man dort mal etwas üben gehen ICH BIN JA AUCH NICHT SO GUT muss ja auch noch viel  üben. Ich fahre ja erst seit Oktober


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Kömmer net erst mal Grundlagen machen ?  Siehe Fux



Hader ist Grundlage  sind doch echt nur Hopser. Und es gibt nur einen Grundsatz! beim absprung am Lenker ziehen


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was heißen soll: Er Couch, Familie kümmert sich um ihn!



wenn schon dann so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

Sagt mal Lugga und Maggo.... wieviel Platz habt ihr am Lenker?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Sagt mal Lugga und Maggo.... wieviel Platz habt ihr am Lenker?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juni 2007)

ei das klingt doch gut. Beim üben wär ich auch gern dabei


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Ob er mit drauf will?


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2007)

hört sich so an  zum kucken


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

ihr seid Chaoten

Ne wegen dem Ascher meinsch(Feldbergraucherpause)


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2007)

Sportler RAUCHEN NICHT


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2007)

Ok ich habe eine Idee Donnerstag 8:00 HM


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2007)

den frühen Freerider fängt der Baum


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

Uhrzeit ist gut aber da bin ich trotzdem leider schon weg ;(
Montag hab ich frei da schraub ich dann mein Bike zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2007)

Was hast Du denn jetzt ? also was für ein Bike


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

Ein wunderbar gelbes Marin Rocky Ridge mit vorne 0 und hinten 0mm FW 
Und 4 Speichen Plastelaufrädern, Cantis, usw


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ein wunderbar gelbes Marin Rocky Ridge mit vorne 0 und hinten 0mm FW
> Und 4 Speichen Plastelaufrädern, Cantis, usw



 das wird lustig FÜR DIE ANDERN


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juni 2007)

Daran bin ich gewöhnt 

// Da haste noch n Foto


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ok ich habe eine Idee Donnerstag 8:00 HM



bin raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> den frühen Freerider fängt der Baum



g**ler Spruch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juni 2007)

ich habs gesehen Uwe


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2007)

war ne Seite hintendran


----------



## caroka (5. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Daran bin ich gewöhnt
> 
> // Da haste noch n Foto



Den X-Trail haste damit aber bezwungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin froh, dass dus nicht hinbekommst.


 (ich nicht; aber für Dich gerne) blah blah blah ....


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum hat de maggo son komisches avatar plötzlich
> das annern hat mir besser gefalle ...





Lucafabian schrieb:


> So sind Künstler eben *kopfschüttel*





wahltho schrieb:


> Was stellt denn das eigentlich dar?


@Maggo: Alles Kunstbanausen. Ich geb ja zu, ich hab ca. 2 sec. gebraucht ... aber Maggo, es ist eben unsere Toleranz, die es uns erlaubt, großzügiges Verständnis für die Unwissenden um uns herum zu ertragen 


Maggo schrieb:


> das ist das specialized logo mit den fingern dargestellt. ich geb mich nicht geschlagen und such kein neues.


Ich war so frei. Auch wenn es nicht direkt was mit den knuddeligen Plauschern zu tun hat, finde ich das Avadingenskirchen echt jeil


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Juni 2007)

Man muß ja mal wieder das Niveau heben, nachdem es heute zwischen 9:40 und 10:52 Uhr etwas unter die Gürtellinie ging (aber lusdisch wars scho)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2007)

Einer der Kunstbanausen kriecht jetzt in die Heier...


----------



## Arachne (5. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Einer der Kunstbanausen kriecht jetzt in die Heier...



Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sportler RAUCHEN NICHT


Das wollen Sie glaub ich auch gar nicht sein. Andere lutschen Gelriegel, Lugga und Maggo eben Nikotinriegel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Juni 2007)

good Neit wahltho mit2h


----------



## Maggo (5. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Das wollen Sie glaub ich auch gar nicht sein. Andere lutschen Gelriegel, Lugga und Maggo eben Nikotinriegel ...



dann haben wir wenigstens ne ausrede warum wir am berg so langsam sind


----------



## arkonis (5. Juni 2007)

hätte ein paar zecken zu verschenken....


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Juni 2007)

Ich habe vorhin um ca. 19:40 en Rappel bekommen und ne kurze Runde zum gr. Mannstein (via Rampenweg), Staufen gedreht und trailig nach Lorsbach runter (war so jeil zu fahren) und auf der Bahnseite wieder nach Hofheim zurück. Ich fands extrem schön heute mit der untergehenden Sonne im Gesicht bzw. aufm Trail zurück, wo sie durch die Bäume geschienen hat


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hätte ein paar zecken zu verschenken....


Gib sie doch den Pferden zurück


----------



## arkonis (5. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin um ca. 19:40 en Rappel bekommen und ne kurze Runde zum gr. Mannstein (via Rampenweg), Staufen gedreht und trailig nach Lorsbach runter (war so jeil zu fahren) und auf der Bahnseite wieder nach Hofheim zurück. Ich fands extrem schön heute mit der untergehenden Sonne im Gesicht bzw. aufm Trail zurück, wo sie durch die Bäume geschienen hat



genau deshalb fahre ich auch so spät los, im sonnenuntergang ist es am besten


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Juni 2007)

Ich geh ab in die Kiste,
gute N8 @all


----------



## Tech3 (6. Juni 2007)

Mooorgen!

Noch keiner wach?


----------



## Maggo (6. Juni 2007)

doch doch, aber noch nicht so richtig da.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

Moin,

gerade wach geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2007)

ebenso moin !

war nen geiles konzert gestern abend, aber dank parkplatz jwd ziemlich anstrengend und lange. totaler verkehrskollaps rund ums stadion    und wir mittendrin. glücklicherweise steckte da auch de hebbert drin und so kamen wir zeitgleich mit ihm an. wir setzten uns gerade auf unsere plätze, da haute unten plötzlich einer in die tasten eines flügels. der arme flügel überlebte nicht mal das erste lied


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2007)

habt mir ja ganz schön was zum nachlesen gelassen


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2007)

Morgen Ihr Frühaufsteher,
mach mich nach Basel...


----------



## caroka (6. Juni 2007)

Morgen,

was für ein Wetter. Da werde ich heute mal wieder mit dem Rad fahren.


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2007)

*gäääähn*


----------



## caroka (6. Juni 2007)

*Frechdachs *


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2007)

warum  

das war nicht für dich, sondern mal so ganz allgemein in den fred geworfen ...

war halt grad nix los ....


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2007)

*maggo*, du wolltest doch dein avatar ändern ...


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bin raus



die 8:00 Hm war ein Scherz bin eh mit Arbeit eingedeckt bis über beide Ohren    Ich werde zwar wieder am Samstag fahren aber das scheint ja nicht euer Tag zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squaw (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee das junge "ding"  ist glaub ich schon wieder weg




Frechheit   "Les" ich mich so arg jung?


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Frechheit   "Les" ich mich so arg jung?



dein avatar läßt zumindest darauf schließen


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Frechheit   "Les" ich mich so arg jung?



Klar! ...sind wir nett...

Außerdem ist das ja immer relativ. Vom Standpunkt unseres fortgeschrittenen Alters aus gesehen, ...


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> die 8:00 Hm war ein Scherz bin eh mit Arbeit eingedeckt bis über beide Ohren    Ich werde zwar wieder am Samstag fahren aber das scheint ja nicht euer Tag zu sein



Diesen Samstag ist tatsächlich ganz schlecht, aber gerne an einem anderen Tag, oder Samstag!


----------



## squaw (6. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dein avatar läßt zumindest darauf schließen









Neheee, ihr kennt nur dieses Plattencover nich


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Neheee, ihr kennt nur dieses Plattencover nich



singen tut sie auch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squaw (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vom Standpunkt unseres fortgeschrittenen Alters aus gesehen, ...



Was is das denn für'n Seniorenheim hier


----------



## squaw (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> singen tut sie auch noch...




Nö, nur Musik hören


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2007)

kaum is ein weibliches wesen aawesend, komme se all aus ihre löscher raus  

egal, hauptsach hier geht mal widder was


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Was is das denn für'n Seniorenheim hier



na das Lustigste von ganz Heseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## arkonis (6. Juni 2007)

Themenwechsel:

wir bekomme ich meine TV-Mitschnitte in mpeg2 auf CD/DVD um diese in meinen discounterdvdplayer abzunudeln?


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Themenwechsel:
> 
> wir bekomme ich meine TV-Mitschnitte in mpeg2 auf CD/DVD um diese in meinen discounterdvdplayer abzunudeln?



welche Formate kann denn der Player ?


----------



## arkonis (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> welche Formate kann denn der Player ?



mpeg4 und divx, problem ist das abspielen von USB Stick, dann ruckelt das Bild und deshalb wollte ich erstmal von CD aus testen, habs gebrannt konnte aber nicht abspielen. 

komme später nochmal rein, muss mal los


----------



## powderJO (6. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne wir sinderst den Reichenbachtaltrail gefahren,



kann mir jemand sagen, wo der einstieg dazu zu finden ist. wäre nett.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> die 8:00 Hm war ein Scherz bin eh mit Arbeit eingedeckt bis über beide Ohren    Ich werde zwar wieder am Samstag fahren aber das scheint ja nicht euer Tag zu sein



freu dich doch  wolltest es doch so haben 


achso morsche ihr plauscher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mooorgen!
> 
> Noch keiner wach?



Ei gude!
um die Zeit hab ich aufm Radl gesessen und bin gen Arbeit gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> freu dich doch  wolltest es doch so haben
> 
> 
> achso morsche ihr plauscher



habe ich gejammert  neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bodo_nimda (6. Juni 2007)

hiho,

mal davon abgesehen das mein bike jetzt erst mal weg ist ... kennt von euch einer ein tolles mittel gegen zecken? ich fahre und habe sie alle  am sonntag habe ich mir gleich 3 stück eingefangen und das nervt und juckt wie s..!!!

gruß bodo


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, wo der einstieg dazu zu finden ist. wäre nett.



der hier gemeinte trail beginnt ca. 150 m tillmannsweg abwärts vom fuxtanz aus. da geht ein anfangs recht breiter weg linker hand in den wald rein, der dann zu einem netten trail wird und am asphaltweg im reichenbachtal rauskommt (dort wo das unfertige noch nicht verputzte haus steht -> deshalb auch "haustrail" genannt. es gibt nämlich noch einen trail direkt durchs reichenbachtal, der am kleinen feldberg anfängt und anfangs etwas verblockter ist, später schön flowig wird ...)

alles klar ?


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> mal davon abgesehen das mein bike jetzt erst mal weg ist ... kennt von euch einer ein tolles mittel gegen zecken? ich fahre und habe sie alle  am sonntag habe ich mir gleich 3 stück eingefangen und das nervt und juckt wie s..!!!
> 
> gruß bodo



anscheinend bist du das tolle mittel gegen zecken. also immer brav mitkommen und alle anderen bleiben verschont. ist doch prima  
du solltest deine gabe irgendwie zu kohle machen  

im ernst : keine ahnung, krieg auch immer mal welche ab. kannst nix machen, es sei denn du verzichtest auf schöne einsame verschlungene trails und bleibst auf den breiten forstwegen ...


----------



## bodo_nimda (6. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> anscheinend bist du das tolle mittel gegen zecken. also immer brav mitkommen und alle anderen bleiben verschont. ist doch prima
> du solltest deine gabe irgendwie zu kohle machen
> 
> im ernst : keine ahnung, krieg auch immer mal welche ab. kannst nix machen, es sei denn du verzichtest auf schöne einsame verschlungene trails und bleibst auf den breiten forstwegen ...



*lol* so kann man es auch sehen  
aber das ich mehr zecken habe als unser hundi, das nervt.

na vielleicht findet sich noch jemand mit einem tipp


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

gibt mittel die sogar wirken sollen...


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

Alle Infos unter www.zecken.de


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> habe ich gejammert  neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee




doch doch doch


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> doch doch doch



nein nein nein  aber ich habe Bilder von Dir bei Fuxi gesehen wie Du am Hopsen bist  UND ICH SEHE DEN FINGER AN DER BREMSE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squaw (6. Juni 2007)

Es geht ja schon wieder ums Hüpfen  

Krieg ich immer noch kein' Verzeichnis?


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Es geht ja schon wieder ums Hüpfen
> 
> Krieg ich immer noch kein' Verzeichnis?



Was für ein Verzeichnis?

Und hopsen ist  lustig! FÜR DIE ZUSCHAUER in dem Fall


----------



## squaw (6. Juni 2007)

Eigentlich müsstest Du ja Hopsi heißen.......


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> nein nein nein  aber ich habe Bilder von Dir bei Fuxi gesehen wie Du am Hopsen bist  UND ICH SEHE DEN FINGER AN DER BREMSE



 kann garnicht sein bzw. erst beim abheben *rausred*


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest Du ja Hopsi heißen.......



....  ....


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsstest Du ja Hopsi heißen.......



Heeeee sie sprechen hier mit Mister Hops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2007)




----------



## squaw (6. Juni 2007)




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>


----------



## squaw (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


>


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


>



bääääh und das vor dem Essen :kotz:


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



desssss sieht mir schon ähnlicher


----------



## squaw (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> bääääh und das vor dem Essen :kotz:









Ich hab auch Hunger, was gibtsn bei Euch?


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> desssss sieht mir schon ähnlicher



-> www.orangenhaut.de

oder

-> www.pirelli.de


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> , was gibtsn bei Euch?



gute frage mal in der Küche anrufen


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Hunger, was gibtsn bei Euch?



trocken Brot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> gute frage mal in der Küche anrufen



und, was sagt sie?


----------



## squaw (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> trocken Brot




Soll ich Dir ein Ostpaket schicken? *hust*


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und, was sagt sie?



Spaghetti mit Lachs


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir ein Ostpaket schicken? *hust*


  


Hopi schrieb:


> Spaghetti mit Lachs


Gib mir für die Revers-Suche bitte mal die Telefonnummer!


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gib mir für die Revers-Suche bitte mal die Telefonnummer!



Nee neee selber futtern macht dick


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir ein Ostpaket schicken? *hust*



Den Spruch traut Sie sich nur weil SIIIIIIEEEE SOOOO WEIIIITTT WEG IST


----------



## powderJO (6. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der hier gemeinte trail beginnt ca. 150 m tillmannsweg abwärts vom fuxtanz aus. da geht ein anfangs recht breiter weg linker hand in den wald rein, der dann zu einem netten trail wird und am asphaltweg im reichenbachtal rauskommt (dort wo das unfertige noch nicht verputzte haus steht -> deshalb auch "haustrail" genannt.



danke. da bin ich wohl immer vorbeigedüst und habe so den einstieg übersehen.



wissefux schrieb:


> es gibt nämlich noch einen trail direkt durchs reichenbachtal, der am kleinen feldberg anfängt und anfangs etwas verblockter ist, später schön flowig wird ...)



das ist der mit dem gelben? (oder wars grün?) balken? recht breit aber verblockt am anfang, dann ganz eng durch bäume durch, immer noch verblockt und zum ende hin flowiger. erster teil nach regen kaum fahrbar, da fast komplett im wasser versunken? oder gibts da noch was ...


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> danke. da bin ich wohl immer vorbeigedüst und habe so den einstieg übersehen.
> 
> 
> 
> das ist der mit dem gelben? (oder wars grün?) balken? recht breit aber verblockt am anfang, dann ganz eng durch bäume durch, immer noch verblockt und zum ende hin flowiger. erster teil nach regen kaum fahrbar, da fast komplett im wasser versunken? oder gibts da noch was ...



bitte ! kann sein, dass da nach gut 100 m noch ein paar bäume drin liegen, über die man nicht fahren kann ...

ob grün oder gelb weiß ich nicht, aber deine beschreibung kommt hin ...


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nee neee selber futtern macht dick



aber teilen ist toll  ok, vielleicht nicht wirklich aber futtern kann ich prima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> trocken Brot



du meinst es wohl ernst mit dem carbon enduro


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

Carbon und Enduro passen nicht zusammen


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du meinst es wohl ernst mit dem carbon enduro



   

Werde dann zwar zu schwach sein es die Treppe hinauf zu tragen, aber...


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Carbon und Enduro passen nicht zusammen



Nur bei denen, die damit nicht umgehen können!


----------



## powderJO (6. Juni 2007)

thx again



wissefux schrieb:


> bitte ! kann sein, dass da nach gut 100 m noch ein paar bäume drin liegen, über die man nicht fahren kann ...



warum? ich denke, ihr könnt jetzt alle hüpfen


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> thx again
> 
> 
> 
> warum? ich denke, ihr könnt jetzt alle hüpfen



impliziert der Übungswille das Können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squaw (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Den Spruch traut Sie sich nur weil SIIIIIIEEEE SOOOO WEIIIITTT WEG IST



Harhar  
Bei uns gibts so tolle Sachen die es bei Euch nicht gibt  
Bautzner Senf.........zum Beispiel


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur bei denen, die damit nicht umgehen können!



Also Ihr  

nein mal im ernst es sind im schnitt nicht mal 500g weniger gewicht aber wenn Du dich in den Steinen legst kann der Rahmen sofort im A....... sein.

Bei einem RR oder CC Bike sofort! aber ein Enduro mhmmm KEINE GUTE IDEE


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

Der Fahrradladen wo ich nach dem Handschuhen und dem Helm fragen wollte macht erst um 14uhr auf  warum weiß man sowas immer erst wenn man ne dreiviertel Stunde zu früh vor der Tür steht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

Fährt heute irgendwer GC? - Gerd?


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Harhar
> Bei uns gibts so tolle Sachen die es bei Euch nicht gibt
> Bautzner Senf.........zum Beispiel



WOW.

das ist aber nix gegen Handkäääääääääässsss mit Einsamkeitsverstärker


----------



## squaw (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> das ist aber nix gegen Handkäääääääääässsss mit Einsamkeitsverstärker



Lool, Musik.....
Kenn ich kenn ich  
Wenigstens vom Namen her....
Kann mir mal einer erklären, was das zum Teufel nochmal sein soll??
Und da wir grad beim Thema sind: Was ist grüne Soße????


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

Ich mag auch kein Carbon. Ausser vllt die Sattelstütze, die is ja wenns drauf ankommt eh versenkt  den Gerd mal ausgenommen


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also Ihr
> 
> nein mal im ernst es sind im schnitt nicht mal 500g weniger gewicht aber wenn Du dich in den Steinen legst kann der Rahmen sofort im A....... sein.
> 
> Bei einem RR oder CC Bike sofort! aber ein Enduro mhmmm KEINE GUTE IDEE



doch, doch, bei mir wäre es eh `ne CC Enduro!   (eierlegende Wollmilchsau)


----------



## powderJO (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> impliziert der Übungswille das Können?



natürlich nicht. sonst wäre ich zum beispiel schon deutlich weiter mit meiner fahrtechnik.  
war aber gar nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Lool, Musik.....
> Kenn ich kenn ich
> Wenigstens vom Namen her....
> Kann mir mal einer erklären, was das zum Teufel nochmal sein soll??
> Und da wir grad beim Thema sind: Was ist grüne Soße????



grüne soße richtig gemacht ist sehr lecker und sehr hessisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

Und Du bist Dir sicher das es Hanuau in Hessen war  wo Du warst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

Carbon als MB-Rahmenmaterial? - Nein danke, aber für mich gibt es bei MBs 'eh nur eine einzige Rahmemarke 

Carbon als Material für MB-Teile? - Nur beim CC-Sattel (Ich sag' nur Speedneedle) und beim Lenkerhörnchen


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> doch, doch, bei mir wäre es eh `ne CC Enduro!   (eierlegende Wollmilchsau)



naja der spezi zwitter ist ja auch kein wirkliches enduro..ist wie bei einem, auch nur ein light freerider (auch wenn der begriff doof ist)


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fährt heute irgendwer GC? - Gerd?



Seit meinem Umzug ruht GC. Ich fürchte, bis ich wieder `ne funktionierende Karre habe. Mit über 40km (60, mit morgens) in den Beinen beim GC anzukommen und danach 20-25km heim fahren zu müssen, traue ich mir nicht zu, bzw. möchte ich mir nicht zumuten...


----------



## squaw (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und Du bist Dir sicher das es Hanuau in Hessen war  wo Du warst




Hmpf  
Naklar, dort gabs aber nur Döner und so  
Nee mal im Ernst, ich hab beides noch nie gegessen. Wieso heißt'n das so komisch? Mit Musik? Krieg ich davon Blähungen oder was?


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Carbon als MB-Rahmenmaterial? - Nein danke, aber für mich gibt es bei MBs 'eh nur eine einzige Rahmemarke



welche das wohl ist *rätsel*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja der spezi zwitter ist ja auch kein wirkliches enduro..ist wie bei einem, auch nur ein light freerider (auch wenn der begriff doof ist)



das carbon spezi würde ich eher als "hardcore all Mountain" bezeichnen


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Seit meinem Umzug ruht GC. Ich fürchte, bis ich wieder `ne funktionierende Karre habe. Mit über 40km (60, mit morgens) in den Beinen beim GC anzukommen und danach 20-25km heim fahren zu müssen, traue ich mir nicht zu, bzw. möchte ich mir nicht zumuten...



uuiihh hab ich den posten wieder an dich abgegeben?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> welche das wohl ist *rätsel*



ich tippe auf Riese & Müller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das carbon spezi würde ich eher als "hardcore all Mountain" bezeichnen



wobei die doppelbrücke schon was hat...ich find so gabeln sind einfach ein toller hingucker


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... (Ich sag' nur Speedneedle) ...



Wo piekste das nochmal?


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> uuiihh hab ich den posten wieder an dich abgegeben?



welchen Posten?


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wobei die doppelbrücke schon was hat...ich find so gabeln sind einfach ein toller hingucker



Jo!!!


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Hmpf
> Naklar, dort gabs aber nur Döner und so
> Nee mal im Ernst, ich hab beides noch nie gegessen. Wieso heißt'n das so komisch? Mit Musik? Krieg ich davon Blähungen oder was?



Ich wusste es Du warst in Lamboy  


NA BLASMUSIK   ICH LADE DICH HIERMIT NACH HESSEN EIN (VORRAUS GESETZT DU BEKOMMST DAS VISUM)  und dann bekommst Du  einen echten Hessen rund mamppppfffff


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich tippe auf Riese & Müller



 schickes bike...morgens um 8 auf dem fuxi...mittags sollte man dann aber besser das nico wählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> welchen Posten?



den des jammerlappen


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

So Ihr seit mich erst mal los ich muss jetzt zu einem ganz super mega tollen Termin :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo piekste das nochmal?



In den Po...

... da kann man bergauf so richtig auf der Spitze einrasten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wobei die doppelbrücke schon was hat...ich find so gabeln sind einfach ein toller hingucker



Kannst ja mal bei Spezi anfragen ob du eine bekommen könntest  kenne sonst keine DC Gabel mit so wenig FW.
Aber hast schon recht, rein optisch macht das schon nen recht massiven Eindruck


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> den des jammerlappen



Wir brauchen mal `nen unabhängigen Schiedsrichter!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> den des jammerlappen



ach den 
habe mich auch schon gefragt welchen du meinen könntest 
nach jammern is mir aber auch irgendwie


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> In den Po...
> 
> ... da kann man bergauf so richtig auf der Spitze einrasten



italienisches Fabrikat?


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> nach jammern is mir aber auch irgendwie



Weil Du keine dreiviertel Stunde warten wolltest?


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weil Du keine dreiviertel Stunde warten wolltest?



nee sein T8 kommt immer noch nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir brauchen mal `nen unabhängigen Schiedsrichter!



kommt eh nix bei raus...mal hast du, mal ich nen besseren tag  

einmal lappen immer lappen oder sowas in der art


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weil Du keine dreiviertel Stunde warten wolltest?



nein, wegen der die mein Geld nicht gegen was auf zwei Rädern tauschen wollen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kommt eh nix bei raus...mal hast du, mal ich nen besseren tag
> 
> einmal lappen immer lappen oder sowas in der art



 nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

Hier auf dem Bild, das is doch dem Spezi Demo recht ähnlich


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nur die Harten kommen in den Garten



und die weichen in die speichen


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nein, wegen der die mein Geld nicht gegen was auf zwei Rädern tauschen wollen.



Mach ich Dir sofort, ich hab hier noch `nen Starr-MTB von Pinarello!


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier auf dem Bild, das is doch dem Spezi Demo recht ähnlich



Muß ich bei `nem CC Enduro, `nem Hardcore All-Mountain, oder `ner light Enduro `nen Fullface tragen???


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muß ich bei `nem CC Enduro, `nem Hardcore All-Mountain, oder `ner light Enduro `nen Fullface tragen???



nee...nur ich spiele mit so nem gedanken


----------



## bodo_nimda (6. Juni 2007)

kommt darauf an wo  du runter willst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muß ich bei `nem CC Enduro, `nem Hardcore All-Mountain, oder `ner light Enduro `nen Fullface tragen???



wenn du auf 6 Wochen Flüssignahrung nach nem Sturz am Alden stehst nicht. Oder nicht fallen, dann auch nicht. Oder beim fallen viel Glück haben, dann auch nicht.




habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee...nur ich spiele mit so nem gedanken



nicht ganz richtig, du bist nur der einzige der sich nen reinen FF zulegt/zulegen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> kommt darauf an wo  du runter willst



ziemlich richtig


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nicht ganz richtig, du bist nur der einzige der sich nen reinen FF zulegt/zulegen will



auch nicht ganz richtig  bodo überlegt auch..weil nix allein


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ziemlich richtig



du sollst nicht soviel posten, sonst hole ich ja nie auf


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenn du auf 6 Wochen Flüssignahrung nach nem Sturz am Alden stehst nicht. Oder nicht fallen, dann auch nicht. Oder beim fallen viel Glück haben, dann auch nicht...



Ok, im Augenblick nehme ich die drei und mit `ner Enduro dann die zwei! Bitte alles nett verpacken und her damit.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok, im Augenblick nehme ich die drei und mit `ner Enduro dann die zwei! Bitte alles nett verpacken und her damit.



sorry, ihre karte hatte nicht genügend deckung, deswegen liefern wir nur die 3 ohne belag


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

prima allein geht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (6. Juni 2007)

Na ihr alten Spamer
TA hat mir noch nicht auf meine Email geantwortet ich glaube die wollen mal wieder meine Stimme hören


----------



## oldrizzo (6. Juni 2007)

hmmm, ff oder nicht ff? ich trage auf 85 % aller fahrten meine schale und beim rest ff, also bikepark oder wenn wir bewusst risikofreudig fahren. passieren kann immer was, aber eine tour (mit normalem uphillanteil) mit ff? nein, eigentlich nicht...


----------



## bodo_nimda (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> auch nicht ganz richtig  bodo überlegt auch..weil nix allein



rischtisch, da wir meistens ohne rücksicht auf verluste irgendwo runter donnern wäre so ein full face helm nicht das schlechteste! genauso wie eine protektorjacke + ellenbogenschützer. 

bisher hatte ich glück. eins ist sicher wenn ich mich mal hinlegen sollte wird es verdammt weh tun. und ich denke dann habe ich lieber so einen eimer auf dem kopf als so eine eierschale  

die protektorjacke wird mit sicherheit bei mir bald zur standard ausrüstung zählen genau wie der full face helm. wir haben halt null knautschzone ...

HF gruß bodo


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

mir hast du ja das Wort untersagt *schmoll*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> rischtisch, da wir meistens ohne rücksicht auf verluste irgendwo runter donnern wäre so ein full face helm nicht das schlechteste! genauso wie eine protektorjacke + ellenbogenschützer.
> 
> bisher hatte ich glück. eins ist sicher wenn ich mich mal hinlegen sollte wird es verdammt weh tun. und ich denke dann habe ich lieber so einen eimer auf dem kopf als so eine eierschale
> 
> ...



Beine und Arme habe ich schon aus Plaste hier liegen, Helm wird ne Eierschale mit anklippbarem Kinnbügel. Jacke ist halt verdammt teuer und der Rücken wird ja durch den Rucksack sicherlich schonmal ein bisschen geschützt. Auf den Bauch falle ich eigentlich nicht und so nem Schlüsselbein wird ein Schulterpanzer auch nicht viel bringen. Schulter an sich ist natürlich schon arg im Sturzmittelpunkt....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

Am besten wäre wenn wir uns beim biken in so ne Kugel einpacken  können wir nach nem Sturz einfach weiter rollen


----------



## bodo_nimda (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Beine und Arme habe ich schon aus Plaste hier liegen, Helm wird ne Eierschale mit anklippbarem Kinnbügel. Jacke ist halt verdammt teuer und der Rücken wird ja durch den Rucksack sicherlich schonmal ein bisschen geschützt. Auf den Bauch falle ich eigentlich nicht und so nem Schlüsselbein wird ein Schulterpanzer auch nicht viel bringen. Schulter an sich ist natürlich schon arg im Sturzmittelpunkt....



klar sind die sachen teuer aber lieber einmal sparen als später mit irgendwelchen spätfolgen zu kämpfen. 
vor allem der kiefer ist so eine sache, eine freundin von mir ist zahnarzthelferin die kann dir ein paar geschichten erzählen von bikeunfällen ... und das kommt gar nicht so selten vor wie man denkt ...

für die schulter ...


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> rischtisch, da wir meistens ohne rücksicht auf verluste irgendwo runter donnern wäre so ein full face helm nicht das schlechteste! genauso wie eine protektorjacke + ellenbogenschützer.
> 
> bisher hatte ich glück. eins ist sicher wenn ich mich mal hinlegen sollte wird es verdammt weh tun. und ich denke dann habe ich lieber so einen eimer auf dem kopf als so eine eierschale
> 
> ...




ist wie mit allem...alle wahrscheinlich ne gewöhnungssache.

nur denke ich auch das die jacke für die meisten fahrten doch zuviel des guten ist.

wobei da ist wieder das problem...wie oft entwickelt sich aus ner "normalen" tour dann doch ein sehr rasanter ritt durch teilweise fieses gelände?? bei mir in letzter zeit doch immer öfter 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mir hast du ja das Wort untersagt *schmoll*




hälst dich aber nicht dran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> italienisches Fabrikat?



Nein, Echte Deutsche Wertarbeit: Tune


----------



## bodo_nimda (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mir hast du ja das Wort untersagt *schmoll*



welches wort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

Sowas wäre auch prima wenn man mal abends durch Frankfurt laufen muss 
geht das Messer nicht so tief rein. Macht sich bestimmt auch gut unter nem Pulli, ersetzt rein optisch bestimmt 3 Jahre Fitnessstudio 





dazu dann noch so Handschuhe zum wehren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> welches wort?



er meinte doch ich soll nicht so viel schreiben weil er sonst nie aufholen könne


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> er meinte doch ich soll nicht so viel schreiben weil er sonst nie aufholen könne




 CR passt halt auf


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sowas wäre auch prima wenn man mal abends durch Frankfurt laufen muss
> geht das Messer nicht so tief rein. Macht sich bestimmt auch gut unter nem Pulli, ersetzt rein optisch bestimmt 3 Jahre Fitnessstudio
> 
> 
> ...



och bevor ich sowas nachts in FFM anziehen muss, bleib ich doch lieber gleich daheim


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och bevor ich sowas nachts in FFM anziehen muss, bleib ich doch lieber gleich daheim



gute Einstellung  seh ich genauso

aber bei dem was bei uns auf der BS rumläuft wäre das auch ne echte Alternative für mich damit man sich in der Pause nicht so zurückhalten muss


----------



## Tech3 (6. Juni 2007)

Warum nicht gleich ne Lederkombi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

Die Handschuhe hab' ich auch, die stinken aber wie die Pest nach Lösungsmittel...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Handschuhe hab' ich auch, die stinken aber wie die Pest nach Lösungsmittel...



Ich will eh die Axo Ride 06 haben 




oder den Axo Torque 07, der kost aber 50% mehr als der Ride


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

sechs stumme Plauscherlein waren mal im Forum,
da keiner schreiben wollte, schlief einer ein und fiel um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

fünf stumme Plauscherlein, die sahen dem Umfaller zu,
einer trug `ne 3-D-Brille und legte sich dazu.


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

vier stumme Plauscherlein erschreckte dies gar sehr,
einen sogar so sehr, dass er nicht wollte lesen mehr.


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

drei stumme Plauscherlein blieben hier bisher,
einen nervte dieses Gequassel und nichts hielt ihn mehr.


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

zwei stumme Plauscherlein erkannten mit großem Schrecken
einen neuen, einen frischen Recken!

Hi Hirsch!  Ich ruf jetzt mal bei Cycle-Planet an.


----------



## Maggo (6. Juni 2007)

@gerd: hastenochwasvondemzeusch?????


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: hastenochwasvondemzeusch?????



ischförschtvondemzeuschkrieschischnochmeeeeehr

paarstunnebeschbreschungunbürrounnermdach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> Hi Hirsch!  Ich ruf jetzt mal bei Cycle-Planet an.



sis da!   ne, net des SESL...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zwei stumme Plauscherlein erkannten mit großem Schrecken
> einen neuen, einen frischen Recken!
> 
> Hi Hirsch!  Ich ruf jetzt mal bei Cycle-Planet an.



Hi Ara..........mamima für GC feddich........ 
Gestern war ich total Sch....


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sowas wäre auch prima wenn man mal abends durch Frankfurt laufen muss
> geht das Messer nicht so tief rein. Macht sich bestimmt auch gut unter nem Pulli, ersetzt rein optisch bestimmt 3 Jahre Fitnessstudio




Sowas brauch mer in de Stadt nur wenn man vom Land kommt


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Buuäääähh...

Jetzt wollte ich meine neuen Laufräder (DT Swiss 340 + Mavic EX 823) bestellen, da meinte er: "ach ich hab noch einen Satz 240er mit centerlock da und gebe die Dir zum Preis der 340er"  Er meint, die wären genauso stabil wie die 340er, nur leichter (100g leichter, 100  teurer).

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

Nehm Spank Felgen die 40er 

Ich denke Du solltest das Angebot annehmen sind im bundel knapp 100g leichter und wenn DU eh den gleichen Preis bekommst


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Ein gar nicht stummes Plauscherlein rief tief in das Forum hinein,
niemand wollte ihn hören, das begann ihn mächtig zu stören!


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nehm Spank Felgen die 40er
> 
> Ich denke Du solltest das Angebot annehmen sind im bundel knapp 100g leichter und wenn DU eh den gleichen Preis bekommst



mir gehts bei der Entscheidung nur um die Stabilität. Sollten die 240er wirklich nahezu gleich stabil wie die 340er sein, würde ich die natürlich viel lieber nehmen! Hast Du mal etwas entsprechendes gehört?

`ne 40er Felge würde nicht mal ohne Reifen durch den Hinterbau meines Bikes passen...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Buuäääähh...
> 
> Jetzt wollte ich meine neuen Laufräder (DT Swiss 340 + Mavic EX 823) bestellen, da meinte er: "ach ich hab noch einen Satz 240er mit centerlock da und gebe die Dir zum Preis der 340er"  Er meint, die wären genauso stabil wie die 340er, nur leichter (100g leichter, 100  teurer).
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu?



Hab keine Ahnung 

Hab bisher gedacht die 340er sei prinzipiel stabiler wie die 240er


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

Laut DT Swiss sind sie für den Leichtbau

240s disc brake
Eine Disc-Nabe für Perfektionisten. Die 240s disc brake ist die richtige Wahl für alle Leichtbau-Freaks, die es extrem leicht und edel mögen. Eine clevere Konstruktion und superleichte, hochwertige Komponenten machen aus ihr eine äusserst stabile Scheibenbremsnabe. 100% swiss


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

Onyx Disc-Naben, Vorderradnaben mit Schnellspanner oder 20 mm Steckachse, bestechen durch das sehr gute Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und das trendige Design. Die Steckachsversion eignet sich insbesondere für den Freeride- und Downhill-Einsatz

Die wiegt auch so viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab keine Ahnung
> 
> Hab bisher gedacht die 340er sei prinzipiel stabiler wie die 240er



Sie ist wohl prinzipiell ähnlich aufgebaut, hat nur mehr Stahlteile (z.B. Stahlachse). Jetzt müßte man natürlich wissen, ob diese Stahlteile die Lebensdauer erhöhen. Ich denke aber, das die Lebensdauer hauptsächlich von den Lagern und dem Freilauf abhängt. Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass die Lager gleich stabil sind, müßte man noch herausbekommen, wie das beim Freilauf aussieht (der ja zumindest ähnlich aufgebaut sein soll...).

Sollten keine anderen Meinungen auftauchen, tendiere ich momentan zur 240er.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2007)

Ich würd die stabilere Version nehmen, welche auch immer das ist. Du hattest mit Deinen 240ern doch keine Probleme?


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich würd die stabilere Version nehmen, welche auch immer das ist. Du hattest mit Deinen 240ern doch keine Probleme?



Ne, obwohl dies `ne Bontrager OEM Version ist. Allerdings haben sie beim Felgentausch auch gleich die Lager gewechselt und mit "war nötig" begründet. Praktisch wäre, mir nur einen Wartungskit zu Hause hinlegen zu müssen (ja, ja, wenn überhaupt...).

EDIT: Ja, die stabilere möchte ich auch nehmen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2007)

ich kann dir da auch nicht helfen, habe aber mal ein Bild gesehen wo die Speichen den Flansch einer DT Nabe (ob 240 oder 340 weiß ich nicht mehr) abgerissen haben (5stk).


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Juni 2007)

guten abend.

@arachne: hol dir die erlösung! auch wenn der rest der welt auf innovation verzichten möchte u. sie deshalb nicht wahrnimmt.

schönen gruss, d.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich kann dir da auch nicht helfen, habe aber mal ein Bild gesehen wo die Speichen den Flansch einer DT Nabe (ob 240 oder 340 weiß ich nicht mehr) abgerissen haben (5stk).



man kann alles kaputt kriegen


----------



## Hopi (6. Juni 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> guten abend.
> 
> @arachne: hol dir die erlösung! auch wenn der rest der welt auf innovation verzichten möchte u. sie deshalb nicht wahrnimmt.
> 
> schönen gruss, d.



Tom Lyrisch aber nutzlos


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> guten abend.
> 
> @arachne: hol dir die erlösung! auch wenn der rest der welt auf innovation verzichten möchte u. sie deshalb nicht wahrnimmt.
> 
> schönen gruss, d.



Hi, was wäre denn die Erlösung?


----------



## Tech3 (6. Juni 2007)

Wenn du schon die 823er nimmst dann gefälligst auch die 340er  Oder Hope pro II  die sind auch was feines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Wenn du schon die 823er nimmst dann gefälligst auch die 340er  Oder Hope pro II  die sind auch was feines.



Wenn sie nicht nur schwerer, sondern auch stabiler wäre, dann ja. Sonst wäre es dumm. Die Hope ist was feines, allerdings fluchen da alle über den "Support".


----------



## Maggo (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Buuäääähh...
> 
> Jetzt wollte ich meine neuen Laufräder (DT Swiss 340 + Mavic EX 823) bestellen, da meinte er: "ach ich hab noch einen Satz 240er mit centerlock da und gebe die Dir zum Preis der 340er"  Er meint, die wären genauso stabil wie die 340er, nur leichter (100g leichter, 100  teurer).
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu?



kaufen marsch marsch. die preise sind deutlich gestiegen und wenn du da ein schnäppchen machen kannst, nicht abwarten. die 240er halten dich LOCKER aus.


----------



## Maggo (6. Juni 2007)

stell dich nicht so an wie ne f*tt beim heuroppen. die 240er hält den kater und mich zusammen locker aus und das bei offensiver fahrweise. zum wartungskit würd ich was dazu geben.


----------



## Tech3 (6. Juni 2007)

Wo wird geflucht?
Habe nur gutes über die Hope gelesen. Und wenn man die sogar fürs Freeriden hernehmen kann werden die schon halten Und Lagertausch kannste selbst oder der Händler dir machen.
Außerdem sehen sie besser aus und können als Schnellspanner oder mit Steckachse gefahren werden


----------



## Tech3 (6. Juni 2007)

bei Actionsports gibts fÃ¼r 392.22 â¬
Hope Pro II (schwarz rot gunmetal silber gold blau)
ex 823 UST
Sapim Race schwarz
Messingnippel schwarz


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Wo wird geflucht?
> Habe nur gutes über die Hope gelesen. Und wenn man die sogar fürs Freeriden hernehmen kann werden die schon halten Und Lagertausch kannste selbst oder der Händler dir machen.
> Außerdem sehen sie besser aus und können als Schnellspanner oder mit Steckachse gefahren werden



Habe mittlerweile zwei Händler über Hope-Support fluchen hören. Von Hope bin ich abgekommen. 340er, oder 240er. Ich rufe Freitag bei DT an und entscheide mich dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2007)

nimm die rohloff


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nimm die rohloff



Sowieso 

Ich hab' an meinem Helius CC eine sechs Jahre alte 240er VR-Nabe: Ist nie etwas drangewesen und die funzt perfekt!

Ich habe an dem Helius FR eine Hope Pro 2 für 20mm-Steckachse. Ich würde aber trotzdem DT nehmen.

Das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hätten aber m.E. nach immer noch einfach die XT-Naben. Alles andere ist Luxus.


----------



## Maggo (6. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nimm die rohloff



rohloff baut aber nur hinterradnaben. dann fehlt was?!?!?!


@gerd: dt240s


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> rohloff baut aber nur hinterradnaben. dann fehlt was?!?!?!



Ja genau, eine Schei$$ antiquierte Kettenschaltung


----------



## Maggo (6. Juni 2007)

genau das iss was her muss. du weißt, früher war alles aus holz......sogar die gummistiefel.


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau das iss was her muss. du weißt, früher war alles aus holz......sogar die gummistiefel.


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, euren Beistand!  

Ich habe dem DT-Servicecenter Deutschland mal `ne eMail-Anfrage geschickt. Sollten die sich bis Freitag nicht melden, rufe ich an.

Habe hier mittlerweile auch zwei Schläuche geflickt. Mein schleichender Platten hatte Fahrt aufgenommen...

Nun aber Nachhause, damit es dabei nicht noch dunkel wird!  Bis später.


----------



## Maggo (6. Juni 2007)

das psycho team dr. pl. auscher (gemeinschaftspraxis) steht ihnen jederzeit zur verfÃ¼gung. bringst dann demnÃ¤chst mal die 10â¬ vorbei.


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das psycho team dr. pl. auscher (gemeinschaftspraxis) steht ihnen jederzeit zur verfügung. bringst dann demnächst mal die 10 vorbei.



Übrigens macht mir mein derzeit bevorzugter Radhändler super Preise!!!  Wenn ich mal jemandem ebbes mitbringen soll.


----------



## Maggo (6. Juni 2007)

wer???notfalls pn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer???notfalls pn.



Cycle-Planet, Mainz.

@RH: Habe die zweite Bremsscheibe.


----------



## Deifel (6. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nimm die rohloff




Pfui Deifel


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer???notfalls pn.



Ist die für mich???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

Also die absenkbare Sattelstütze an meinem Helius FR (Maverick Speedball Remote) war übrigens eine einfach GENIALE Investition.

Bin auch froh, dass ich doch eine Version mit Hebel am Lenker genommen habe.

Ich bin heute bei GC den X-Trail runtergebraten, wie noch nie


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also die absenkbare Sattelstütze an meinem Helius FR (Maverick Speedball Remote) war übrigens eine einfach GENIALE Investition.
> 
> Ich bin heute bei GC den X-Trail runtergebraten, wie noch nie



wieder einer mehr


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Cycle-Planet, Mainz.
> 
> @RH: Habe die zweite Bremsscheibe.



Dann muß ich wieder kochen....................... 
Wattis is mit morgen , ihr Chorknaben...........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Pfui Deifel



Deifel - Fahr' zur Hölle


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieder einer mehr



hast Du mittlerweile auch so`n Ding?

Mist, wird doch schon dunkel...und weg...


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Dann muß ich wieder kochen.......................
> Wattis is mit morgen , ihr Chorknaben...........



Ich, wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wattis is mit morgen , ihr Chorknaben...........



Ach der Hirsch ist auch zurück von GC 

Morgen weiss ich noch nicht, eher nicht, da ich mich wie gesagt mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit morgen mit Gattin per Bike zum Langener Badesee und dort dann nackisch mache 

Eine nicht zu frühe Tour am Freitag wäre aber eine super Idee. - Schicke Dir eine PN mit meiner Handy-Nr.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich, wann und wo?



Fahr mal nachhause, dann.................


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hast Du mittlerweile auch so`n Ding?
> 
> Mist, wird doch schon dunkel...und weg...



Ne hab ich nicht. Könner benutzen die PSSK während der Fahrt 

Wieder einer mehr der schnell runter will  
er hat aber auch es richtige Bike


----------



## Tech3 (6. Juni 2007)

@Gerd

Was soll der Laufradsatz denn kosten?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach der Hirsch ist auch zurück von GC
> 
> Morgen weiss ich noch nicht, eher nicht, da ich mich wie gesagt mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit morgen mit Gattin per Bike zum Langener Badesee und dort dann nackisch mache




   vielleicht komm ich mal vorbei und üb Baumstammfahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> vielleicht komm ich mal vorbei und üb Baumstammfahren



nackisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (6. Juni 2007)

Fangen hier jetzt schon wieder die Schweinereien an? Bin ja geistig moralisch zutiefst empört.

Wäre jedenfalls morgen auch an einem Ründchen interessiert. Hab' schließlich noch Trainingsrückstand.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Fangen hier jetzt schon wieder die Schweinereien an? Bin ja geistig moralisch zutiefst empört.
> 
> Wäre jedenfalls morgen auch an einem Ründchen interessiert. Hab' schließlich noch Trainingsrückstand.



Mit Schweinereien kenn ich mich aus , obwohl ich gerade Obst mit Quark esse.
Aber wo gibt es GEIST und MORAL................


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> nackisch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Aber wo gibt es GEIST und MORAL................



Vor allen Dingen hier an diesem Ort


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen hier an diesem Ort


----------



## wondermike (6. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Aber wo gibt es GEIST und MORAL................



Sowas kennen die jungen Leute heutzutage gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sowas kennen die jungen Leute heutzutage gar nicht mehr.



aaach..................deshalb..................


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> aaach..................deshalb..................




.............. ist das Leben heutzutage ................ so g**l ..................... und lustig


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> .............. ist das Leben heutzutage ................ so g**l ..................... und lustig



JaJA....... Wir jungen Leute.............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2007)

............ machen den ganz jungen Leuten noch was vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ............ machen den ganz jungen Leuten noch was vor



iich auch......?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Juni 2007)

GERD.............................................
Esist dunkel


----------



## Tech3 (6. Juni 2007)

Meint ihr das ich das Geld fürs Bike schon überweisen sollte?
Habe noch keine Mail deswegen von TA bekommen aber wenn das Bike am Freitag kommen soll und ich ab morgen weg bin gibts keine Gelegenheit mehr.


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2007)

deifel, pass lieber uff, dass dir des feuer da unne net ausgeht  

fürs vodderrad hätt ich aach noch was anners zum biete : ne lefty mit der speziellen cannondale nabe. ok, dann fehlt halt auch wieder was  

guts nächtle allerseits


----------



## caroka (6. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sowas kennen die jungen Leute heutzutage gar nicht mehr.



Doch, doch ich kenn das noch......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> deifel, pass lieber uff, dass dir des feuer da unne net ausgeht
> 
> fürs vodderrad hätt ich aach noch was anners zum biete : ne lefty mit der speziellen cannondale nabe. ok, dann fehlt halt auch wieder was
> 
> guts nächtle allerseits



Schlaf gut, Fuxi!


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> GERD.............................................
> Esist dunkel



Bin Dahaam. Ging lichtmäßig gerade noch so...


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @Gerd
> 
> Was soll der Laufradsatz denn kosten?



Die DT-Naben mit den EX 823, DT Comp und Messing Nibbeln bekomme ich für 470 .


----------



## Tech3 (6. Juni 2007)

Geht ja 

Sagt ma was zu meinem Post oben bidde. bin unentschlossen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> deifel, pass lieber uff, dass dir des feuer da unne net ausgeht
> 
> fürs vodderrad hätt ich aach noch was anners zum biete : ne lefty mit der speziellen cannondale nabe. ok, dann fehlt halt auch wieder was
> 
> guts nächtle allerseits



Der Torsten von cycleplanet fährt auch so was...


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Geht ja
> 
> Sagt ma was zu meinem Post oben bidde. bin unentschlossen....



Wenn Du es jetzt überweißt, bekommen die das bis Freitag nicht mehr. D.h. Du könntest auch noch abwarten. Hast Du eine telefonisch erreichbare Kontakt-Person? Kontakt-eMail-Adresse?

War wirklich überhaupt nichts ausgemacht? Stand nirgendwo, dass die Knete vorab zu überweisen ist? Stand irgendwo gegen Rechnung? Barzahlung?

Ich persönlich hätte auch kein Problem das Geld vorab zu überweisen. Da sie es bis Freitag aber eh nicht mehr bekommen würde ich nun wahrscheinlich den Tag auch noch abwarten.


----------



## arkonis (6. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du es jetzt überweißt, bekommen die das bis Freitag nicht mehr. D.h. Du könntest auch noch abwarten. Hast Du eine telefonisch erreichbare Kontakt-Person? Kontakt-eMail-Adresse?


 
bei online überweisung sollte es noch am freitag ankommen, an dem laden habe ich so eine woche vor lieferung bezahlt, hatte aber auch nur ne Woche wartezeit.
Probleme was bezahlung betrifft sehe ich bei den laden nicht


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Meint ihr das ich das Geld fürs Bike schon überweisen sollte?
> Habe noch keine Mail deswegen von TA bekommen aber wenn das Bike am Freitag kommen soll und ich ab morgen weg bin gibts keine Gelegenheit mehr.


Bis Du dann im Urlaub oder so 
Falls ja, Kannst Du nicht das Geld von "unterwegs" aus überweisen/losschicken ? Wenn das Geld übermorgen dort sein soll ist es jetzt eh zu spät; die würden den Geldeingang eh erst wahrscheinlich am Dienstag beim Kontoauszugsabruf sehen. Es sei denn, Du hättest die Möglichkeit, die Überweisungsannahme deiner Bank (auf der z.B. vorzugsweise die verbrauchte TAN-Nr zu sehen ist) in eine pdf-Datei zu drucken und TA per mail als Zahlungsnachweis zuzuschicken.
Good Luck


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> bei online überweisung sollte es noch am freitag ankommen, an dem laden habe ich so eine woche vor lieferung bezahlt, hatte aber auch nur ne Woche wartezeit.


Morgen ist in Hessi-Land Feiertag, da mache auch Hessi-Banken nix.
Und ne Online-Überweisung sollte so bis spätestens 14:00 abgesendet sein, damit sie auch noch an dem Tag von der Bank bearbeitet wird; sonst erst am nächsten Tag.


----------



## Tech3 (6. Juni 2007)

Ne war nix abgemacht.
Naja Bin ma gespannt was is wenn ich wieder da bin... 
So muss gleich ins bett um 3.50 geht der wecker 

//EDIT

NAcht und bis Montach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (6. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morgen ist in Hessi-Land Feiertag, da mache auch Hessi-Banken nix.
> Und ne Online-Überweisung sollte so bis spätestens 14:00 abgesendet sein, damit sie auch noch an dem Tag von der Bank bearbeitet wird; sonst erst am nächsten Tag.


 
auch bei online Überweisungen dachte das geht da so ruckzuck wie im Internet eben  
Übrigens Gruss von Pferdchenbesitzerin: Pferde mögen keine Zecken, setzen einigen Pferden auch ziemlich zu.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe dem DT-Servicecenter Deutschland mal `ne eMail-Anfrage geschickt. Sollten die sich bis Freitag nicht melden, rufe ich an.
> ...



Die hatten mir schon bis 22 Uhr geantwortet! 

Die 340er ist nicht stabiler, die Lager aber durch "nicht gewichtsoptimierte Dimensionierung" etwas langlebiger. Die 240er ist leichter und hat mehr Ausbaumöglichkeiten (z.B. RWS).

Ich dachte RWS läßt sich bei jeder Schnellspannachsennabe verwenden!?

Un nu?


----------



## Tech3 (7. Juni 2007)

Eija dann nimm se halt 

Urlauuuuuuubbbbbb


----------



## Maggo (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die DT-Naben mit den EX 823, DT Comp und Messing Nibbeln bekomme ich für 470 .



fairer preis. actionsports will irgendwas um 450 dafür plus versand und ohne ansprechpartner.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

immer is er erster


----------



## Maggo (7. Juni 2007)

heul net rum. willste mal aufn arm?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> heul net rum. willste mal aufn arm?



Jaaaaaaaaaa,


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

Dein Avatar sieht aus als wärs das Logo vom Supermann aber vom schwulen:


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dein Avatar sieht aus als wärs das Logo vom Supermann aber vom schwulen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Juni 2007)

bös witsisch headbanger bös witzisch....


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

aber ganz bees


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)




----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dein Avatar sieht aus als wärs das Logo vom Supermann aber vom schwulen:





Lucafabian schrieb:


>



er scheint immer noch druff zu stehe   

morsche ihr leud, was geht


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Eija dann nimm se halt
> 
> Urlauuuuuuubbbbbb



Viel Spaß, treibs ned so wild!


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> morsche ihr leud, was geht


Na wieder ins Bett, was sonst?   

Guten Morgen!


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na wieder ins Bett, was sonst?
> 
> Guten Morgen!



hast recht, bei dem wetter mach mich auch wieder in die heia ...
gn8 ...


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hast recht, bei dem wetter mach mich auch wieder in die heia ...
> gn8 ...



Was haben wir denn für ein Wetter?

Für Dich habe ich etwas anderes: Butter aus dem Kühlschrank, kurze Fahrt zum wach werden, Brötchen holen, frischen Saft pressen, frischen Kräuterquark machen, Kaffee/Tee kochen, Rührei mit Speck braten, Schatzi wecken! Sag Bescheid wenn Du fertig bist, ich wollte Dich schon immer mal besuchen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

Moin, Moin,

ich mach' gleich nen neuen Fred hier auf "Nackt vor'm PC"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

@Gerd: Musst Du eigentlich morgen (Freitag) arbeiten, oder hättest Du Lust auf 'ne Tour mit dem Hirsch und mir?


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> ich mach' gleich nen neuen Fred hier auf "Nackt vor'm PC"


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Musst Du eigentlich morgen (Freitag) arbeiten, oder hättest Du Lust auf 'ne Tour mit dem Hirsch und mir?



Ich hab mir frei genommen.   Möchte nur organisieren, dass mein neuer LRS gebastelt wird. Torsten sagte, er bekommt ihn noch am gleichen Tag fertig!  Dann könnte ich schon Samstag damit fahren...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab mir frei genommen.   Möchte nur organisieren, dass mein neuer LRS gebastelt wird. Torsten sagte, er bekommt ihn noch am gleichen Tag fertig!  Dann könnte ich schon Samstag damit fahren...





Also hättest Du morgen etwas später Zeit für eine Tour?


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also hättest Du morgen etwas später Zeit für eine Tour?



Ja, ohne organisationsbedingte Einschränkung auf später. Muß zwischen 11 und 12 trelefonieren, kann ich aber von Unterwegs machen. Mo-Fr macht er erst ab 12 auf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ohne organisationsbedingte Einschränkung auf später. Muß zwischen 11 und 12 trelefonieren, kann ich aber von Unterwegs machen. Mo-Fr macht er erst ab 12 auf.



Hirsch hatte morgen früh auch noch einen kurzen Termin und ich will morgen früh kurz in die Muckibude. Ein etwas späterer Start käme uns also entgegen.

Genauer Startzeitpunkt würde dann vom gemeinsamen Treffpunkt abhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hirsch hatte morgen früh auch noch einen kurzen Termin und ich will morgen früh kurz in die Muckibude. Ein etwas späterer Start käme uns also entgegen.
> 
> Genauer Startzeitpunkt würde dann vom gemeinsamen Treffpunkt abhängen.



wann und wo ?
hab morgen auch frei und würde ggf. mitfahren. allerdings möchte ich gerne bis ca. 14 - 15 uhr zurück sein, da ich noch fürs 24 h besorgungen machen muß ...

@arachne : frühstück ist fertig  
@wahltho : wer sitzt denn ihr nackt vor pc


----------



## squaw (7. Juni 2007)

Morsche


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

MoinMoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wann und wo ?
> hab morgen auch frei und würde ggf. mitfahren. allerdings möchte ich gerne bis ca. 14 - 15 uhr zurück sein, ...



Ich möchte mir morgen keine Restriktionen hinsichtlich der Länge der Tour auferlegen. Aber Du könntest Dich ja jederzeit absetzen, wenn es Dir reicht/Du zurück mußt...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

@ Arachne: Naa, aussem Koma des plüschigen Bettgenusses zurück.....


----------



## squaw (7. Juni 2007)

Bin heut morgen auf'm Weg zur Arbeit fast vom rad gefallen, bei der affenhitze. 

Wieso gibts im Beruf kein Hitzefrei? Ts.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

So ich geh' jetzt mal schnell in die Muckibude.

Später doch kein Nackischmachen am Badesee, sondern Bike-Tour...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

Jens hat Deine Fotos im Forum entdeckt, Du bist enttarnt worden!!!!


----------



## caroka (7. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Jens hat Deine Fotos im Forum entdeckt, Du bist enttarnt worden!!!!



Jens aus Berlin?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Bin heut morgen auf'm Weg zur Arbeit fast vom rad gefallen, bei der affenhitze.
> 
> Wieso gibts im Beruf kein Hitzefrei? Ts.



Wieso??? Gibt es. Manchmal sogar Bike-Frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Bin heut morgen auf'm Weg zur Arbeit fast vom rad gefallen, bei der affenhitze.
> 
> Wieso gibts im Beruf kein Hitzefrei? Ts.



In Hessen ist heute Feiertag!


----------



## squaw (7. Juni 2007)

bike-frei? will auch!
ah nee, moment, arbeitest du im bikeladen oder was?


----------



## squaw (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In Hessen ist heute Feiertag!




Da soll noch mal einer sagen, wir Ossis wären faul


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Jens hat Deine Fotos im Forum entdeckt, Du bist enttarnt worden!!!!



Gab es irgend einen Kommentar?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> bike-frei? will auch!
> ah nee, moment, arbeitest du im bikeladen oder was?



So ähnlich.....................


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> So ähnlich.....................



Als Mechanikerverköstiger...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Da soll noch mal einer sagen, wir Ossis wären faul



Sacht doch keiner  Aber ihr seid ungläubisch


----------



## squaw (7. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Aber ihr seid ungläubisch




  Quatsch! Wir sind blos evangelisch, das ist was ganz anderes


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gab es irgend einen Kommentar?



Neee.............  Außer, daß nur Du Ara.... sein kannst (Ala )
Wat is mit biken, Schlaffi????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Quatsch! Wir sind blos evangelisch, das ist was ganz anderes



War ich auch mal


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

Bin immer noch Protestantisch


----------



## squaw (7. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> War ich auch mal




Wieso   ?
Musstest Du den Glauben wechseln?
Wurdest Du gezwungen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Wieso   ?
> Musstest Du den Glauben wechseln?
> Wurdest Du gezwungen?



Ja......


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Neee.............  Außer, daß nur Du Ara.... sein kannst (Ala )
> Wat is mit biken, Schlaffi????



Jetzt gleich? Wo?


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Wieso   ?
> Musstest Du den Glauben wechseln?
> Wurdest Du gezwungen?



Moin 


jooo die Steuer zwingt jeden dazu  wird mir auch langsam zu teuer für etwas zu zahlen was ich nicht nutze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In Hessen ist heute Feiertag!



Nur für Angestellte


----------



## squaw (7. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ja......




Ts, Ihr verarscht mich ja  

Ich hab euch auch verarscht, wurde nämlich nur "jugendgeweiht".

Bin noch nichma getauft


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt gleich? Wo?



Ich kann zu Dir kommen, möchte aber das EPIC bewegen, wg. Kiedrich. Das kommt mir vor wiene Streckbank  Gegen Abend muß ich zum Grillen, also nichs mit ROSMARIN heute....


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nur für Angestellte



Ja, für die, die so wenig Entlohnung für ihre Tätigkeit bekommen, dass die Anzahl der Feiertage mit der Anzahl der A*****tage gewechselt werden müßte!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Ts, Ihr verarscht mich ja
> 
> Ich hab euch auch verarscht, wurde nämlich nur "jugendgeweiht".
> 
> Bin noch nichma getauft



Schäm dich.....


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, für die, die so wenig Entlohnung für ihre Tätigkeit bekommen, dass die Anzahl der Feiertage mit der Anzahl der A*****tage gewechselt werden müßte!!!



frag mal deinen Chef ob er das auch so sieht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> frag mal deinen Chef ob er das auch so sieht



Sich selbst....??


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir morgen keine Restriktionen hinsichtlich der Länge der Tour auferlegen. Aber Du könntest Dich ja jederzeit absetzen, wenn es Dir reicht/Du zurück mußt...



kein thema ...
aber wenn ihr erst um 13.00 uhr oder später los wollt, lohnt es sich dann kaum noch ...
deshalb eben die frage nach wann und wo  

war schon mal einer aufm hessentag ? ich glaub, ich muß da jetzt hin ....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

@Ara.... Du warst wech............Biste widdei fremdgegangen.......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Jens aus Berlin?



Rischdisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich kann zu Dir kommen, möchte aber das EPIC bewegen, wg. Kiedrich. Das kommt mir vor wiene Streckbank  Gegen Abend muß ich zum Grillen, also nichs mit ROSMARIN heute....



prima, wann?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kein thema ...
> aber wenn ihr erst um 13.00 uhr oder später los wollt, lohnt es sich dann kaum noch ...
> deshalb eben die frage nach wann und wo
> 
> war schon mal einer aufm hessentag ? ich glaub, ich muß da jetzt hin ....



Oje...  Sind da etwa nur Hessen....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> prima, wann?



Wann was ? Grillen?  Kann innerhalben Std losfahren!!??


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Oje...  Sind da etwa nur Hessen....



na logo  10 daache lang, annere dürfe da net hi. da gibts glaab isch an schbraache dest am aagang


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na logo  10 daache lang, annere dürfe da net hi. da gibts glaab isch an schbraache dest am aagang



Issa schonn gut, ich versuchs erst gannich.....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

Äh Fuxi, wenne morgen mit mir fahrn willst, redste abber en anständiges Deutsch, odda?????!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wann was ? Grillen?  Kann innerhalben Std losfahren!!??



ab halb zwölf bei mir, ok?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ab halb zwölf bei mir, ok?



ok


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nur für Angestellte



 nicht nur für die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juni 2007)

achso moin ihr plauscher...

fährt morgen auch ne lahme gruppe?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kein thema ...
> aber wenn ihr erst um 13.00 uhr oder später los wollt, lohnt es sich dann kaum noch ...
> deshalb eben die frage nach wann und wo
> 
> war schon mal einer aufm hessentag ? ich glaub, ich muß da jetzt hin ....



Ich habe gerade mit Gerd besprochen, dass er gleich mit dem RH klären soll, ob/wo/wann wir morgen fahren. Ich könnte morgen so zwischen 11:00 Uhr und 12:00 Uhr los....

... Gerd sagt dann hoffentlich Bescheid.

Hessentag würde ich mir gerade heute echt nicht geben. Das dürfte am Feiertag Hell upon Earth sein...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fährt morgen auch ne lahme gruppe?



Vielleicht macht ja irgendein Seniorenheim einen Ausflug morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

... achso Samstag hätte ich auch den ganzen Tag Zeit zum Biken, da Gattin sich beruflich fortbildend auf einer Fitness-Convention weilt...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hessentag würde ich mir gerade heute echt nicht geben. Das dürfte am Feiertag Hell upon Earth sein...



Der Fux läßt nichts aus......


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> achso moin ihr plauscher...
> 
> fährt morgen auch ne lahme gruppe?



ja, wahltho, hirsch und arachne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht ja irgendein Seniorenheim einen Ausflug morgen



Vielleicht sollten wir mal für unsere älteren Mitbürger etwas organisieren!!!!


----------



## Google (7. Juni 2007)

GrÃ¼sse an dÄ±e Taunusplauscher vom Google aus der TÃ¼rkeÄ± 

Lassts Euch gut gehen. Ich tu es auch  

BÄ±s demnaechst, ob Ä±m Taunus oder Ä±m Spessart  

GrÃ¼sse

Google


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> GrÃ¼sse an dÄ±e Taunusplauscher vom Google aus der TÃ¼rkeÄ±
> 
> Lassts Euch gut gehen. Ich tu es auch
> 
> ...



Danke, auch viele GrÃ¼Ãe vom Taunus in die TÃ¼rkei! Viel SpaÃ noch! Bis bald.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht ja irgendein Seniorenheim einen Ausflug morgen





Arachne schrieb:


> ja, wahltho, hirsch und arachne.





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal für unsere älteren Mitbürger etwas organisieren!!!!



keine angst, mit der plauscherleistungsgruppe will ich eh net fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal für unsere älteren Mitbürger etwas organisieren!!!!



Kleine FR-Tour ab Grossem Feldberg, vorher Boustour & Kaffetrinken mit unverbindlicher Verkaufsveranstaltung (Rheumadecken, etc.) im Feldberghof.

Dann Start mit X-Trail oder dem Unausprechlichen-Trail ...

... könnte zur Lösung der Probleme der gesetzlichen Rentenversicherung beitragen...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> keine angst, mit der plauscherleistungsgruppe will ich eh net fahren



Danke!!! DAS tut gut


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kleine FR-Tour ab Grossem Feldberg, vorher Boustour & Kaffetrinken mit unverbindlicher Verkaufsveranstaltung (Rheumadecken, etc.) im Feldberghof.
> 
> Dann Start mit X-Trail oder dem Unausprechlichen-Trail ...
> 
> ... könnte zur Lösung der Probleme der gesetzlichen Rentenversicherung beitragen...


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Danke!!! DAS tut gut



  BITTE, ist ja die wahrheit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

... in Anlehnung an die entsprechenden Diskussionen in jüngerer Vergangenheit über die Namensrechte am "AWB", möchte ich aber klarstellen, dass der Begriff "Plauscherleistungsgruppe" nicht von mir stammt, da ich kein Ur-Plauscher bin


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... in Anlehnung an die entsprechenden Diskussionen in jüngerer Vergangenheit über die Namensrechte am "AWB", möchte ich aber klarstellen, dass der Begriff "Plauscherleistungsgruppe" nicht von mir stammt, da ich kein Ur-Plauscher bin



Ur-Plauscher? Schon wieder so ein Begriff...  Eigentlich könnte ich versuchen mich zu so etwas zu zählen. Der Fred entstand erst, nachdem ich zu den "ab Hofheim"ern stieß. Andererseit könnte man eine solche Gruppierung auch bei der "ab Hofheim"-Stammgruppe suchen. Und da konnte ich mich zu der Zeit noch nicht wirklich zählen. Wie schön, dass hier keiner AWB-Marotten äußert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

So, jetzt ist doch nackischmachen am Badesee angesagt,...

... viel Spass und bis später


----------



## Maggo (7. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> achso moin ihr plauscher...
> 
> fährt morgen auch ne lahme gruppe?



ich!!!bisher ohne gruppe.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ur-Plauscher? Schon wieder so ein Begriff...  Eigentlich könnte ich versuchen mich zu so etwas zu zählen. Der Fred entstand erst, nachdem ich zu den "ab Hofheim"ern stieß. Andererseit könnte man eine solche Gruppierung auch bei der "ab Hofheim"-Stammgruppe suchen. Und da konnte ich mich zu der Zeit noch nicht wirklich zählen. Wie schön, dass hier keiner AWB-Marotten äußert!




Hier darf nur Posten wer im ersten Posting des Freds erwähnt wurde, sprich Arachne, Arkonis und Meinereiner, alle anderen sollen gefälligst verschwinden. Ham die keinen anderen Platz zum Labern. Von den 26 tsd Post sind grad mal 10K von den zuvor genannten, der Rest sind alles eingeplackte die wir hier gar nicht haben wollen.


----------



## Maggo (7. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier darf nur Posten wer im ersten Posting des Freds erwähnt wurde, sprich Arachne, Arkonis und Meinereiner, alle anderen sollen gefälligst verschwinden. Ham die keinen anderen Platz zum Labern. Von den 26 tsd Post sind grad mal 10K von den zuvor genannten, der Rest sind alles eingeplackte die wir hier gar nicht haben wollen.



dann tschüss sollte ich aber noch leserechte besitzen werd ich vermutlich ab und an mal bei einer tour dabei sein.....


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich!!!bisher ohne gruppe.



Mit Dir fährt eh keiner 

Ich fahr morgen auch, zumindest auf die BMX Bahn um 1900. Der ein oder andere könnte sich schon noch dranhängen. Fuel ist ganz wild drauf sie kennenzulernen, er kommt auch mit, war zumindest der letzte Stand vor seinem Urlaub. 9km WA hin 1,5 Std hupsen und wieder 9km zurück  und trotzdem bin ich immer platt danach


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier darf nur Posten wer im ersten Posting des Freds erwähnt wurde, sprich Arachne, Arkonis und Meinereiner, alle anderen sollen gefälligst verschwinden. Ham die keinen anderen Platz zum Labern. Von den 26 tsd Post sind grad mal 10K von den zuvor genannten, der Rest sind alles eingeplackte die wir hier gar nicht haben wollen.





Bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen, Gerd hat mich mit seiner AWB Aussage genötigt


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann tschüss sollte ich aber noch leserechte besitzen werd ich vermutlich ab und an mal bei einer tour dabei sein.....



Du hast alle Rechte, wie auch alle anderen   

Bei den Plauschern gibts nämlich keinen der bestimmen darf wer und wer nicht. Und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2007)

ey stimmung! ich dachte nur meine EX und ICH könnten so rumgiften


----------



## Maggo (7. Juni 2007)

ein plauscher kann alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ein plauscher kann alles.


----------



## squaw (7. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ey stimmung!


----------



## Hopi (7. Juni 2007)

keiner da


----------



## arkonis (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ur-Plauscher? Schon wieder so ein Begriff...  Eigentlich könnte ich versuchen mich zu so etwas zu zählen. Der Fred entstand erst, nachdem ich zu den "ab Hofheim"ern stieß. Andererseit könnte man eine solche Gruppierung auch bei der "ab Hofheim"-Stammgruppe suchen. Und da konnte ich mich zu der Zeit noch nicht wirklich zählen. Wie schön, dass hier keiner AWB-Marotten äußert!


 
der Fred ist nach dem 5 oder waren es das 6 ???? Bier endstanden   nix leistungsgruppe


----------



## Veggja (7. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gib sie doch den Pferden zurück



 Die kommen nicht vom Pferd!!!


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Äh Fuxi, wenne morgen mit mir fahrn willst, redste abber en anständiges Deutsch, odda?????!!!!!!!



schaun mer mal ...



wahltho schrieb:


> Hessentag würde ich mir gerade heute echt nicht geben. Das dürfte am Feiertag Hell upon Earth sein...



na ja, die anfahrt ab ausfahrt war halt stop and go. jetzt um die zeit gehts ohne stau bis zum parkplatz rein. abends wirds sicher wieder voller ...



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Der Fux läßt nichts aus......



genau, man muß mitmache, was geht  



wahltho schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist doch nackischmachen am Badesee angesagt,...



badesee um die zeit bei dem wetter ist bestimmt genauso hell on earht, wenn nicht noch mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Juni 2007)

zum hessentag geh ich heut auch noch. mehr oder weniger freiwillig....


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> Die kommen nicht vom Pferd!!!



Sei doch nicht immer gleich so ernst, wenn es um die edlen Rösser geht!


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


>



ich komme grad von ner Tour. Purzelbäume mußt Du ohne mich machen...


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du hast alle Rechte, wie auch alle anderen
> 
> Bei den Plauschern gibts nämlich keinen der bestimmen darf wer und wer nicht. Und das ist auch gut so



Pussie!


----------



## squaw (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich komme grad von ner Tour. Purzelbäume mußt Du ohne mich machen...



Und ich hab jetzt gleich Feierabend und tret die Tour nach Hause zum hoffentlich schon vorgeglühten Grill an  
Wie lang ist bei Euch so im Durchschnitt ne Tour?


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen, Gerd hat mich mit seiner AWB Aussage genötigt



Manchmal iost es mir echt ein Rätsel, wie ich manche Leute zu ungewollten Handlungen "nötige"...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juni 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Und ich hab jetzt gleich Feierabend und tret die Tour nach Hause zum hoffentlich schon vorgeglühten Grill an
> Wie lang ist bei Euch so im Durchschnitt ne Tour?



3-6 Stunden, mit hohem Plauschanteil.  Heute waren es 5 Stunden, bei 50,9km, 1005Hm, 3h1min Fahrtzeit. Wir sind die letzte Tour der DIMB IG Rheintaunus nachgefahren. Allerdings nur bis Eppstein, dann mußten wir wegen Grillverpflichtungen abkürzen und sind im Belgischen Kreisel das Lorsbachtal runter geflogen. 

Haste n Steak übrich?


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Pussie!



Sag nix, ich weiß, aber mußte irgendwie trotzdem sein


----------



## squaw (7. Juni 2007)

Grillverpflichtung...hab ich auch gleich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also von 5 Stunden wurden 2 geplauscht, soso, macht fast die Hälfte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ihr seid ja ne richtige Plauscherrunde (kenn das Wort nicht, macht ja nix), ich fahr jetzt heim.

Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sag nix, ich weiß, aber mußte irgendwie trotzdem sein


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Grillverpflichtung...hab ich auch gleich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laß Dirs schmecken!


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich!!!bisher ohne gruppe.


Wann ?


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wann ?



Die Seniorengruppe wird ab etwa elf eine Regenerationstour starten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> badesee um die zeit bei dem wetter ist bestimmt genauso hell on earht, wenn nicht noch mehr



Badesee war völlig ok. Wir sind ja schliesslich schlau und mit dem Bike hingefahren. Haben auch noch ein schönes lauschiges Schattenplätzchen bekommen


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich!!!bisher ohne gruppe.




schade zu spät, da war ich dann schon unterwegs. hammerwetter und viel spaß.

hab mit nem kunden schön lang beim fuxi gesessen. herrlich, war ne hübsche blonde...aber wie immer hab ich sie nicht angeschwätzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Seniorengruppe wird ab etwa elf eine Regenerationstour starten.



Was habt RH und Du denn jetzt ausgemacht?


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Seniorengruppe wird ab etwa elf eine Regenerationstour starten.


Is de Maggo auch in der Seniorengruppe  (ich wollte kein Rennen fahren )
Ich muß morgen A******* und kann erst nachmittags mal fahren und mit Rücksicht auf Family nur ne kleine "Aprés-Travail"-Runde (Name wg. juristischer Sachzwänge angepasst ) um Staufen drehen (so 2 Std.)


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Juni 2007)

Binnemol korz off esse hole ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juni 2007)

kleine Runde nicht zu früh wär ich wohl auch dabei...vielleicht  aber nicht bei der Renngruppe  muss mich schonen für Samstag, da brauch ich viel Kraft für meine Nerven...jaja, so ne Gabel is was tolles


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was habt RH und Du denn jetzt ausgemacht?


mehr noch nicht.


MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Is de Maggo auch in der Seniorengruppe  (ich wollte kein Rennen fahren )
> Ich muß morgen A******* und kann erst nachmittags mal fahren und mit Rücksicht auf Family nur ne kleine "Aprés-Travail"-Runde (Name wg. juristischer Sachzwänge angepasst ) um Staufen drehen (so 2 Std.)


ab wann?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Seniorengruppe wird ab etwa elf eine Regenerationstour starten.



Wie wäre es denn mal mit ca. 11:00 Uhr Start bei mir?

Wenn Fux mitfahren möchte, würde ihm das auch entgegen kommen.

P.S: Regeneration von was denn bitte?


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal mit ca. 11:00 Uhr Start bei mir?
> 
> Wenn Fux mitfahren möchte, würde ihm das auch entgegen kommen.
> 
> P.S: Regeneration von was denn bitte?



Ich bin diese Kilometerleistungen halt nicht gewöhnt und wenn ich dann die ganze Woche zur A***** fahre, bin ich am Wochenende platt!


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mehr noch nicht.
> 
> ab wann?


Ich habe grad umdisponiert 

Ich fahre jetzt gleich heute nacher zwischen 19:30 und 20:00 die Runde um den Staufen, wobei ich 2-3 Wege/Trails nachfahren will, die ich so links und rechts der bekannten Wege entdeckt habe. Wird also ein bischen zick-zack -mäßig hin und her und rauf und runter gehen. Wer will kann gerne dazukommen (null ans sibbe fünef / 56 87 150).

Freitag würde ich somit dann doch nicht fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin diese Kilometerleistungen halt nicht gewöhnt und wenn ich dann die ganze Woche zur A***** fahre, bin ich am Wochenende platt!



Ok, dann regenerieren wir eben 

Vorschlag steht: +/- 11:00 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn Fux mitfahren möchte, würde ihm das auch entgegen kommen.


@Fux: Denk dran, daß du am Samstag noch gebraucht wirst. Leg dich also nicht wieder hin oder verausgab dich zu sehr, sonst kommst du in Hohlenfels noch unter´n Traktor...


----------



## Milass (7. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Fux: Denk dran, daß du am Samstag noch gebraucht wirst. Leg dich also nicht wieder hin oder verausgab dich zu sehr, sonst kommst du in Hohlenfels noch unter´n Traktor...



Eine Vorbelastung am Vortag macht durchaus Sinn.


----------



## caroka (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Badesee war völlig ok. Wir sind ja schliesslich schlau und mit dem Bike hingefahren. Haben auch noch ein schönes lauschiges Schattenplätzchen bekommen



Ich war heute sogar im Schwimmbad und es war nicht so voll.


----------



## caroka (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was habt RH und Du denn jetzt ausgemacht?


Wollt Ihr langsam fahren?  
Könnt Ihr das?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war heute sogar im Schwimmbad und es war nicht so voll.



Die waren ja auch alle auf dem Hessentag


----------



## fUEL (7. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die waren ja auch alle auf dem Hessentag


 
Hallo zusamme 
Hab mer grad Nudeln mit Spargel und Thunfisch gekocht und mein Microsoft hat was gg dem Lugga sei pn also bitte noch mal schicken.

Hab noch einiges nzu tun, wenn fertig und die Elektroschrottkiste funzt gibt es auch nen Bericht.

300hm Treppenrattern macht spaß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2007)

N'abend fuel


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hallo zusamme
> Hab mer grad Nudeln mit Spargel und Thunfisch gekocht und mein Microsoft hat was gg dem Lugga sei pn also bitte noch mal schicken.
> 
> Hab noch einiges nzu tun, wenn fertig und die Elektroschrottkiste funzt gibt es auch nen Bericht.
> ...





Steht morgen noch, nur falls Du die PN wieder nicht lesen kannst?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juni 2007)

ich werf auch mal n'abend in die Runde


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich werf auch mal n'abend in die Runde



Aua, pass doch auf wo den hinwirfst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juni 2007)

sorry


----------



## fUEL (7. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aua, pass doch auf wo den hinwirfst


 

Abend an alle und gude nacht - hab schon mal ein paar fotos min der Galerie  Bericht demnächst.

Bin sauhundemüd nacht dann mal


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

Coole Bilder, mußt aber LCD drehen um sie anzusehen 

Sieh gut aus, ganz besonders Bild 39


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

So, nun sollte auch mein Telefon funktionieren...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, nun sollte auch mein Telefon funktionieren...



   wie lang is es her seit dem Antrag?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie lang is es her seit dem Antrag?




frag ma dei frau


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie lang is es her seit dem Antrag?



Ne, ne, mein Fehler: Ich konnte schon telefonieren, man konnte mich aber nicht erreichen. Mein Telefon ist alt, muß aber programmiert werden; z.B. die aktuelle Rufnummer...


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, nun sollte auch mein Telefon funktionieren...


----------



## Maggo (7. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wann ?



ich weiß noch nicht genau, ich muss um spätestens 1400 wieder hier sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Seniorengruppe wird ab etwa elf eine Regenerationstour starten.



wer iss denn jetzt die seniorengruppe, sind das die vierteltoten??


----------



## Arachne (7. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer iss denn jetzt die seniorengruppe, sind das die vierteltoten??



wer sind die Vierteltoten? Wahltho, Roter Hirsch, eventuell der Fux und ich. Ich kann allerdings wirklich nur langsam fahren und werde mich vielleicht auch vor Ende absetzen. Bin einfach groggy... Krämpfe in den Beinen!

Hast Du Lust kurz nach elf ab Wahltho mitzufahren?


----------



## Maggo (7. Juni 2007)

die vierteltoten ist die o.g. seniorengruppe. die halbt**n sind die grufties unter den bikers. zur tour morgen: ich finde waHltho auf der karte nicht. vielleicht ist die karte zu klein.
ich muss mal schauen, kann das aber erst morgen entscheiden.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

Habt Ihr mal nach dem Wetter für die nächsten Tage geschaut ?


----------



## Maggo (7. Juni 2007)

ich weiß nicht, wo du schaust, aber das recht zuverlässige wetter.com vermeldet nur gutes.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2007)

Ja, da sieht es besser aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wer sind die Vierteltoten? Wahltho, Roter Hirsch, eventuell der Fux und ich.





Caroka ist vielleicht auch noch dabei. 

Maggo hat eine PN bzgl. der Lage von wahltho 

Gute Nacht...


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

@gerd: wenn bei dir dann morgen entgegen deiner eben gemachten postings dennoch "hektik" entsteht steck ich dir nen stock in die laufräder. ich warte dann sogar extra bis du die neuen hast.


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: wenn bei dir dann morgen entgegen deiner eben gemachten postings dennoch "hektik" entsteht steck ich dir nen stock in die laufräder. ich warte dann sogar extra bis du die neuen hast.



Solltest Du morgen mitfahren, könntest Du mich dann nach Wahltho mitnehmen? Könnten wir Samstag etwas früher los und meine neuen Laufräder abholen?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Solltest Du morgen mitfahren, könntest Du mich dann nach Wahltho mitnehmen? Könnten wir Samstag etwas früher los und meine neuen Laufräder abholen?



willst Du wirklich die Laufräder abholen und ohne test gleich los, nehm in jedem Fall auch die alten mit, besser ist besser


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: wenn bei dir dann morgen entgegen deiner eben gemachten postings dennoch "hektik" entsteht steck ich dir nen stock in die laufräder. ich warte dann sogar extra bis du die neuen hast.



 sowas macht man nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2007)

und ich weiss immer noch nicht bescheid wegen sa. - hab stefan bis jetzt noch nicht angetroffen...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sowas macht man nicht



stimmt das macht man selbst  der HT war heute schön zu fahren, alles klasse trocken...leider hats hier ja vorhin richtig geschüttet...also erstmal alles wieder nass


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

Dann komm mal zu Potte, geh gleich und weck Ihn


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt das macht man selbst  der HT war heute schön zu fahren, alles klasse trocken...leider hats hier ja vorhin richtig geschüttet...also erstmal alles wieder nass



bei uns kam kein Tropfen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

bei uns war ne geile Light-Show am Himmel, aber irgendwie war mein Handy zu lahm beim auslösen um das mal Bildlich festzuhalten.
ps: kennt ihr meinen besten Freund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bei uns war ne geile Light-Show am Himmel, aber irgendwie war mein Handy zu lahm beim auslösen um das mal Bildlich festzuhalten.
> ps: kennt ihr meinen besten Freund?
> [Katzenbild]


Dolles Foddo


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Fux: Denk dran, daß du am Samstag noch gebraucht wirst. Leg dich also nicht wieder hin oder verausgab dich zu sehr, sonst kommst du in Hohlenfels noch unter´n Traktor...



keine panik, ist doch "nur" ne plausch-tour  

gelegenheit für mich, nochmal die funktionsfähigkeit der race-waffe zu testen ....


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2007)

11 uhr wahltho is ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 11 uhr wahltho is ok



Moin,

na supi


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Juni 2007)

MoinEiGudeWieMoin


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

Moin, wieso bin ich schon wach?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin, wieso bin ich schon wach?



Weil Du nicht mehr schläfst ...

... quatsch Sommereffekt


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin, wieso bin ich schon wach?



damit du es auch pünktlich schaffst ...

so, mach jetzt mal ne runde hausputz, nachdem ich schon einkaufen war ...
was ein stress heute, uff a***** wäre es wahrscheinlich ruhiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hallo zusamme
> Hab mer grad Nudeln mit Spargel und Thunfisch gekocht und mein Microsoft hat was gg dem Lugga sei pn also bitte noch mal schicken.
> 
> Hab noch einiges nzu tun, wenn fertig und die Elektroschrottkiste funzt gibt es auch nen Bericht.
> ...



Gude fUEL,

schön, dass Du wieder wohlbehalten zurück bist.

@Seniorentruppe

Kann heute doch nicht dabei sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2007)

... und da waren's nur noch Drei: RH, Fux und wahltho


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2007)

... und da waren's nur noch zwei, denn RH hat gerade auch per SMS abgesagt: Fux und wahltho


----------



## squaw (8. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen äh Morsche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

moin moin

@ wahltho: mich würde mal interessieren was du am CC Bike vorn für ne Nabe fährst


----------



## Hopi (8. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Guten Morgen äh Morsche



Moin,
 und wie war das Grillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Guten Morgen äh Morsche



Wo ist mein Steak?


----------



## squaw (8. Juni 2007)

Es gab nur original Thüringer Bratwürste mit Bornsenf  

Wir haben "schwarzgegrillt", ist nämlich am Elbufer unter Androhnung von Strafzahlungen verboten  

Steht bei Euch wieder ne Feierabendtour an heute?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

Feierabend? Müsste man dafür nicht erst mal auf die Arbeit gehen?


----------



## fUEL (8. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Feierabend? Müsste man dafür nicht erst mal auf die Arbeit gehen?


Moin, bist de immer noch im Wartezimmer oder endurost du schon??


----------



## squaw (8. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Feierabend? Müsste man dafür nicht erst mal auf die Arbeit gehen?



Brückentag  

Für nen Brückentag müsste man erstmal einen Donnerstag frei haben


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Es gab nur original Thüringer Bratwürste mit Bornsenf
> 
> Wir haben "schwarzgegrillt", ist nämlich am Elbufer unter Androhnung von Strafzahlungen verboten
> 
> Steht bei Euch wieder ne Feierabendtour an heute?



Einige unserer Senioren, darunter ich, sind heute zu schwach, um von der Couch hoch zu kommen. 

Ein paar sind aber schon unterwegs!


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin, bist de immer noch im Wartezimmer oder endurost du schon??



Heißt das da noch Zimmer, oder schon Hotel? Wahrscheinlich würde sich eine Mietwohnung rentieren!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin, bist de immer noch im Wartezimmer oder endurost du schon??



leider leider warte ich noch  bin ja mal gespannt bis wann...


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Brückentag
> 
> Für nen Brückentag müsste man erstmal einen Donnerstag frei haben



Dafür hast Du den Bornsenf!


----------



## arkonis (8. Juni 2007)

moin, Heuschnupfen hält immer noch an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squaw (8. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dafür hast Du den Bornsenf!




Eben, man muss halt Prioritäten setzen können. Was ist schon ein Feiertag gegen nen Löffel Bornsenf


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

ich hab gefüllte weinblätter.


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> moin, Heuschnupfen hält immer noch an



du sollst ja auch nicht dem pferd sein heu schnupfen


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab gefüllte weinblätter.



würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen - ganz genau - bis ins Detail


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

iss nur noch eins da. und das schaffst du nicht, iss nämlich beim nächsten post schon nicht mehr da wos jetzt noch ist.


----------



## arkonis (8. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du sollst ja auch nicht dem pferd sein heu schnupfen


ne das Heu macht gar nichts aus, es sind mehr sie Bäume wie lindenbaum die den Schnupfen ausmachen, Baumschnupfen hab ich baer noch nicht gehört


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ne das Heu macht gar nichts aus, es sind mehr sie Bäume wie lindenbaum die den Schnupfen ausmachen, Baumschnupfen hab ich baer noch nicht gehört



tja, die allergievielfalt. unsere großeltern lachen sich da bestimmt ins fäustchen, sowas gabs damals als alles noch aus holz war garantiert nicht.


----------



## arkonis (8. Juni 2007)

muss heute noch mit vater ne couch kaufen  was gibts dennn für möbelläden ausser Ikea


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> muss heute noch mit vater ne couch kaufen  was gibts dennn für möbelläden ausser Ikea



segmüller weiterstadt
mann mobilia eschborn
müllerland bei limburg (dietz) 
wesner f-höchst
thomas riederwald
mann mobilia wiesbaden

ich kenne sie alle

ach ja: viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> muss heute noch mit vater ne couch kaufen  was gibts dennn für möbelläden ausser Ikea



Achtung!!!  geh nicht dahin wo Lugga war!!!  Außer Du möchtest auch ein paar Hunde dazu bekommen...   ...denen Du dann Deine Pferdezecken vermachen könntest...


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> segmüller weiterstadt
> mann mobilia eschborn
> müllerland bei limburg (dietz)
> wesner f-höchst
> ...



Möbelland Hochtaunus in Homburg

bitte der Freundin weiter erzählen!


----------



## arkonis (8. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kenne sie alle
> 
> ach ja: viel spaß




oh ein geschundener  ohja der Ikea....
da mein Vater auch keine Lust auf Möbelgeschäfte hat sind wir auch wieder schnell draussen


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Möbelland Hochtaunus in Homburg
> 
> bitte der Freundin weiter erzählen!


----------



## arkonis (8. Juni 2007)

ich glaub ich muss mal ein foto vom pferdchen einstellen um der allgemeinen Neugier ein Ende zu bereiten


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

ich weiß wie ein pferd aussieht. muss dann wohl an der fahrerin liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (8. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich weiß wie ein pferd aussieht. muss dann wohl an der fahrerin liegen.


 
Maggo, was zeigt denn das neue bildchen ??? 
hellblaue Strampelhose? bist de baba geworde? von em buub ?? 

Wenn ja Glückwunsch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

das is das Specialized Zeichen mit den Händen gemacht


----------



## arkonis (8. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Maggo, was zeigt denn das neue bildchen ???
> hellblaue Strampelhose? bist de baba geworde? von em buub ??
> 
> Wenn ja Glückwunsch



Glückwunsch auch von mir 

fahrerin gibts nur in Natura kennenzulernen


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Maggo, was zeigt denn das neue bildchen ???
> hellblaue Strampelhose? bist de baba geworde? von em buub ??
> 
> Wenn ja Glückwunsch


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Maggo, was zeigt denn das neue bildchen ???
> hellblaue Strampelhose? bist de baba geworde? von em buub ??
> 
> Wenn ja Glückwunsch


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



 der Avatar sorgt für Stimmung, behalt Ihn


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

@Maggo: Hab mir doch keine Lake gekauf, bin wieder bei meinen Spezi Taho gelandet, nur in ner anderen Farbe  Die von Lake haben ne zu lange Lieferzeit.


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Hab mir doch keine Lake gekauf, bin wieder bei meinen Spezi Taho gelandet, nur in ner anderen Farbe  Die von Lake haben ne zu lange Lieferzeit.



Schuhe?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schuhe?



Ja Schuhe, die alten waren an den cleats durchgebrochen, ich krieg alles kaputt, Steuersatz und diverse Lager sind auch schon wieder am jammern. Wer soll das bezahlen?


@Wahltho: Wenn Dir der Adapter den ich brauch um nen King Cross Steuersatz einzubauen wieder mal übern Weg läuft, geb mir doch mal bescheid wo!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab gefüllte weinblätter.



Zum Früühhstück ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

irgendwie ist mir heute nach fahren. Genial warmes Wetter


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja Schuhe, die alten waren an den cleats durchgebrochen, ich krieg alles kaputt, Steuersatz und diverse Lager sind auch schon wieder am jammern. Wer soll das bezahlen?
> 
> 
> @Wahltho: Wenn Dir der Adapter den ich brauch um nen King Cross Steuersatz einzubauen wieder mal übern Weg läuft, geb mir doch mal bescheid wo!



Meine Schuhe sind auch hinüber...  Allerdings sind die auch schon Jahrzente alt!  Die Trails am Gardasee sind ziemlich materialmordend! Das mit dem "wer soll das bezahlen", wird für mich immer bedrohlicher.  

Ich glaube solches Werkzeug gibt es in der Gegend von waHltho!


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> irgendwie ist mir heute nach fahren. Genial warmes Wetter



Genau!  mach Dich ma e bissi müd!!!


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Zum Früühhstück ...



ich geh jetzt erstmal spülen.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2007)

servus meine lieben...ihr seid ja so materialmordend  ich muss grad mal wieder mein reifen flicken...wollte meinen schwarzen grad einwenig für morgen sauber machen, da hat er doch tatsächlich nen lahmen huf


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2007)

da sinn se ja allle, die plauscher luschen ...

war ne schöne tour mit wahltho und hab sogar nen neuen fux kennengelernt : den fuxstein  

jetzt ist relaxen angesagt, denn morgen geht´s ja richtig rund


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt erstmal spülen.



Und ich schau mal, ob ich Gardinen finde.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus meine lieben...ihr seid ja so materialmordend



ich weiß auch nicht wie die das immer anstellen


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich weiß auch nicht wie die das immer anstellen



zumindest die Kette muß ich auch noch vor der nächsten Fahrt wechseln. Mal schaun, ob es die Kassette noch tut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Und ich schau mal, ob ich Gardinen finde.



Schaffst Du!  Nur gut ausmessen vorher.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meine Schuhe sind auch hinüber...  Allerdings sind die auch schon Jahrzente alt!  Die Trails am Gardasee sind ziemlich materialmordend! Das mit dem "wer soll das bezahlen", wird für mich immer bedrohlicher.
> 
> Ich glaube solches Werkzeug gibt es in der Gegend von waHltho!



Meine haben grad mal knappe 2 Jahre gehalten, is bei mir schon nicht schlecht, diverse Teile am Bike haben ne kürzere Lebensdauer.


@Fux: Du bist ganz schön frech heut  Ich sag nur Vorsichtig!!!. Es könnte ja sein das wir morgen Abend mal beim 24h Rennen vorbei schauen, da gibts das alles zurück  


@Plauscher: Was sagt Ihr, natürlich je nach Verfassung, zu nem anschließenden Besuch des 24h Rennens? Ist halt ein wenig blööd wg. Essen und Duschen und...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich weiß auch nicht wie die das immer anstellen



Na klar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> @ wahltho: mich würde mal interessieren was du am CC Bike vorn für ne Nabe fährst



Eine sechs Jahre alte DT 240


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ein paar sind aber schon unterwegs!



Jetzt schon nicht mehr. War 'ne schöne Tour bin noch etwas länger gefahren als Fux und über Eppenhain zurück.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Wahltho: Wenn Dir der Adapter den ich brauch um nen King Cross Steuersatz einzubauen wieder mal übern Weg läuft, geb mir doch mal bescheid wo!



Ist von Problem Solvers

Gugst Du hier:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...huelsen-von-15-Zoll-auf-1-1-8-Zoll::6285.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squaw (8. Juni 2007)

Erst biken, dann Gardinen kaufen


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Plauscher: Was sagt Ihr, natürlich je nach Verfassung, zu nem anschließenden Besuch des 24h Rennens? Ist halt ein wenig blööd wg. Essen und Duschen und...



mal schauen...wechsel-shirt und deo kann man ja mal mitnehmen  bis jetzt schaut es ganz gut aus, muss heute abend noch mal stefan bearbeíten - er hat aber bis jetzt noch nicht nein gesagt


----------



## fUEL (8. Juni 2007)

Reisebericht Cinque Terre:

Wunderschöne Gegend mit extrem schönen Aussichten zwischen den Berghängen auf das Meer und die 5 Dörfer.

Man sollte diese romantisch anmutende Gegend am besten in weiblicher Begleitung besuchen und nur wenn man ein wenig Masochismus in sich hat mit dem Bike dorthin fahren.

Es sind sehr steile Uphills mit oft um die 30 %;

wenn diese im Gelände sind, so oft mit extrem verblockten Wegen und hohen Stufen. Einige gute Stellen sind aber nur auf Forstwegen oder auf Asphalt zu erreichen.

Die Abfahrten sind oft ein Mix aus Singletrails und  Treppen.Bis zu 300hm auf Treppen und Stufen sind schon ein Test für Mensch und Maschine und man hofft, daß alle Plomben da bleiben, wo sie hingehören.

Die Aussichten immer wieder aufs Meer sind atemberaubend und unbeschreiblich.

Die Wanderwege sind zuweilen so schmal, daß man gerade mit dem Rad durchpasst und immer mal wieder unverhofft ein Hinderniss erst im letzten Moment erkannt werden kann.
Fahrtechnisch sind die Sachen da zuweilen extrem anspruchsvoll, so daß für jeden mal was zum Schieben kommt.



Die längste  Treppe war ca 1 km lang ohne Unterbrechung und ging dann in eine extrem steile Endtreppe über, die keiner fahren wollte( Meine Dachlukentreppe ist flach dagegen)

Essen und Meeresblick aus dem Zimmer waren erste Sahne,- das Hotel insgesamt sehr gut und prima gelegen.
Wenn man in die Stadt zum Einkaufen wollte hatte man einen Treppendownhill von 180 hm bis runter (vom Feinsten) 

Treppenfetischisten da müsst ihr hin!!





Riomaggiore Treppendownhill folt einem atemberaubenden Singletrail von der höher gelegenen Kapelle 





Trailground selten eindeutig ergo nur langsamfahren und geniessen.

url="<A href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/380126"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url">http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/380126"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]

hier hatte man auf 300 hm Unterschied immer wieder Treppen die aus runden und manchmal rutschigen Steinen gebaut und wohl ewig alt waren- unten angekommen war man richtig gelockert 

url="<A href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/380126"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url">http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/380126"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]

Tim im gleichen Trail ( Leider steigt da wo es wirklich heftig ist keiner freiwillig ab zum fotografieren)





Dem 2,09 m Mann, dem das Bike mit den 29 Zoll Rädern gehört könnte die junge Dame glatt in den Sattel beißen ohne sich wirklich bücken zu müssen. 

Fazit: Ne Reise, die für Masochisten mit nem Treppenfetisch einfach nicht zu toppen ist. 
30 % hoch und dann überwiegend auf Treppen runter oder durch dorniges Gestrüpp ( Highscore 9 Platten bei 5 Leuten in 4 Stunden und als im Hotel die Räder standen waren die nach 1 Stunde alle wieder platt)

Ich hab aus meinen beiden Reifen gestern 23 Dornen gezogen, nachdem ich sie geschrubbt hatte, um keinen zu übersehen.

Jetzt wartet die Kiste auf neue Aufgaben und ist frisch gewienert.

Die nächste Reise wird kommen. 

und ich freu mich auf die mega Abfahrt nach St. Ulrich, da hinterlass ich mal ein Bench für de Lugga, der da ja auch demnächst hinfährt.


So und jetzt werd ich mal mei Packlist fürs Renne mache.
Hab schon hier im Laden Nudeln gekocht für das schnelle Team ...........
Eisbärenvernichtungsnudeln mit Chilli und so.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

sehr schöner Reisebericht fuel, und sehr sehr schöne Bilder 


mein Freilauf an der Ringlé is kaputt  hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gewundert was da so rauh läuft, jetzt weiß ich es: da drin is ein Lager ins seine Bestandteile zerlegt und die Kugeln zum Teil in der Mitte durchgebrochen, regelrecht kleingemahlen 
wie soll ich damit morgen mitfahren


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

@fuel: evtl eine alternative anlaufroute für meinen nächsten sommerurlaub. ich hab das glück mit zwei mädels fahren zu dürfen, die können shoppen und meinereiner biken. wobei wenn ich mir das recht überlege.....treppen.....30%uphill.....mal schauen.


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sehr schöner Reisebericht fuel, und sehr sehr schöne Bilder
> 
> 
> mein Freilauf an der Ringlé is kaputt  hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gewundert was da so rauh läuft, jetzt weiß ich es: da drin is ein Lager ins seine Bestandteile zerlegt und die Kugeln zum Teil in der Mitte durchgebrochen, regelrecht kleingemahlen
> wie soll ich damit morgen mitfahren



ich frag mich auch immer, wie ihr das alles nur kaputt kriegt. kannste dir nicht ein hinterrad borgen? ich hätt nur noch ein vorderrad im angebot.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2007)

prima bericht fuel...puh 30% - ist ja nix für mich, wenn es keinen lift gibt  aber war bestimmt super und bergab wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wie soll ich damit morgen mitfahren



am besten mit deinem torque - ruf an und fahr jetzt noch vorbei


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

@fuel:


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2007)

@fuel : schöner bericht  , allerdings seh ich einige bilder hier mehr als doppelt ... haben dich die treppen so durchgerüttelt    
30 % uphill klingt mehr als fair  

@lugga : da bin ich mal gespannt ! würde mich freuen, wenn ihr kommt  

und bitte einen eisgekühlten sauergespritzten für mich mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> am besten mit deinem torque - ruf an und fahr jetzt noch vorbei



Optimist!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

@hkn: da wird leider nix drauf  eben angerufen, Montageauftrag wäre schon gedruckt (heißt es wird jetzt montiert) aber fertig ist es wohl erst Anfang nächster Woche. Da hab ich natürlich dann kein großes Auto weil meine Eltern die ganze Woche weg sind  
Wegen morgen lass ich mir was einfallen, die Strecke da ist ja nicht so anspruchsvoll, zur Not fahr ich mit dem alten HT.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @hkn: da wird leider nix drauf  eben angerufen, Montageauftrag wäre schon gedruckt (heißt es wird jetzt montiert) aber fertig ist es wohl erst Anfang nächster Woche. Da hab ich natürlich dann kein großes Auto weil meine Eltern die ganze Woche weg sind
> Wegen morgen lass ich mir was einfallen, die Strecke da ist ja nicht so anspruchsvoll, zur Not fahr ich mit dem alten HT.




hmm, nicht anspruchsvoll? was wollen wir dann da? dachte schon das da was geht...



Arachne schrieb:


> Optimist!



die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

da geht auf jeden Fall was! So war das auch nicht gemeint. Aber z.b. nen verblockten Trail würde ich nur ungern mit meinem HT fahren, macht einfach wenig Spass (Starrgabelähnlich vorn kombiniert mit v-brakes) Aber sowas sind wir da auch nicht gefahren. Vielleicht kann ich aber auch meinen Stiefvater dazu überreden das ich sein Hinterrad fr die Tour bekomme. Einfach grad die Disk umgeschraubt und den Reifen gewechselt...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da geht auf jeden Fall was! So war das auch nicht gemeint. Aber z.b. nen verblockten Trail würde ich nur ungern mit meinem HT fahren, macht einfach wenig Spass (Starrgabelähnlich vorn kombiniert mit v-brakes) Aber sowas sind wir da auch nicht gefahren. Vielleicht kann ich aber auch meinen Stiefvater dazu überreden das ich sein Hinterrad fr die Tour bekomme. Einfach grad die Disk umgeschraubt und den Reifen gewechselt...



na dann bin ich ja beruhigt...weil wenn nur autobahn, dann fahr ich morgen lieber um 14 uhr an die hm


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, nicht anspruchsvoll? was wollen wir dann da? dachte schon das da was geht...
> 
> 
> 
> die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt



Keine Angst, da gehts ziemlich anspruchsvoll nach oben!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Keine Angst, da gehts ziemlich anspruchsvoll nach oben!!!



och ich kann prima schieben  hab das grad gestern wieder an der sommer-skipiste am feldi ausprobiert


----------



## fUEL (8. Juni 2007)

Noch bisschen was zum gugge, und fux der Geniesser schweigt........





















url="<A href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/380306"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url">http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/380306"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]

url="<A href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/380305"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url">http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/380305"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


Kann demnächst, wenn ich die Fotos von den Anderen Habe evtl noch mal was einstellen.


----------



## fUEL (8. Juni 2007)

Fux : mein computer hat e eischelewwe und mächt was er so will.

Ich hass den dadefier
cu domani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, nicht anspruchsvoll? was wollen wir dann da? dachte schon das da was geht...
> 
> 
> 
> die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt





Keine Angst HKN, wenns was zu bemängelnder gibt, ist es der Tag danach, das nicht endende Grinsen nervt dann


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

@fuel: des mit dem Herzsche is aber scheeeee


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Noch bisschen was zum gugge, und fux der Geniesser schweigt........
> 
> HIER WAREN BILDER
> 
> Kann demnächst, wenn ich die Fotos von den Anderen Habe evtl noch mal was einstellen.



sehr geile bilder...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Keine Angst, da gehts ziemlich anspruchsvoll nach oben!!!



Na hoffentlich doch


----------



## fUEL (8. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @fuel: des mit dem Herzsche is aber scheeeee


 

uwe, wenn wir Zeit finden, kann ich Dir noch weitere Bilder nachher zeigen.

Ich hoff, dass ich einigermassen pktl. hier raus komme.

Hab die Adress schon im Navi eingegeben.

Allzu lang geht abber ned, da ich ja meue früh zum Renne muss und noch net gepackt hab.

cu later


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Fux : mein computer hat e eischelewwe und mächt was er so will.
> 
> Ich hass den dadefier
> cu domani



schöne bilder guckt man sich ja gerne doppelt oder mehrfach an  
dein rechner weiß einfach, was die leute sehen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> uwe, wenn wir Zeit finden, kann ich Dir noch weitere Bilder nachher zeigen.
> 
> Ich hoff, dass ich einigermassen pktl. hier raus komme.
> 
> ...





1/2 Stunde hin, ne 1/2 zurück und ne Stunde springen, dann sind wir um 2100 zurück. Evtl. geht dann ja noch ein Roter und Du kannst mir die Bilder zeigen 

Bis später


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Juni 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Erst biken, dann Gardinen kaufen



Garnicht biken, Geschirr und Besteck gekauft für mich, 10 Plauscher und eine nette Gastplauscherin


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Juni 2007)

Jetzt geh ich wieder zum Grillen ( sonst werd ich zu schnell   )


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Jetzt geh ich wieder zum Grillen ( sonst werd ich zu schnell   )



*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2007)

Morgen ist Boot-Camp angesagt...


----------



## Arachne (8. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen ist Boot-Camp angesagt...



U-Boot-Camp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> U-Boot-Camp


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen ist Boot-Camp angesagt...


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

@carsten: räum mal dein postfach auf, ich dacht ihr buchhalter seit ordentliche leute?!


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juni 2007)

Nur hier und da ein wenig überarbeitet .... 
"Buchhalter" tse tse... klingt für mich wie Blumendrahtbinder beim Schwachstromelektriker ... demnächst bring ich die Ärmelschoner zum Biken mit, dann gehts ab  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

das wird ne kurze Nacht


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das wird ne kurze Nacht


Gelle ... ich hab mich auch schon erschrocken, wie früh ich morgen raus muß.


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gelle ... ich hab mich auch schon erschrocken, wie früh ich morgen raus muß.



wann??


----------



## Maggo (8. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Nur hier und da ein wenig überarbeitet ....
> "Buchhalter" tse tse... klingt für mich wie Blumendrahtbinder beim Schwachstromelektriker ... demnächst bring ich die Ärmelschoner zum Biken mit, dann gehts ab  ...


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

Bin wieder zurück vom Hupsen, Hopi heut einen unglaublichen Satz  gamacht, über en Table drüber und 2m tiefer im Flat gelandet, alles ging gut 

fuel hats auch Spaß gemacht. Dem Rest der Plauscher würds auch Spaß machen wir müssen unbedingt mal zusammen ein paar Stunden dort verbringen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2007)

Bis morgen, ich krieche jetzt bald in die Heier...


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juni 2007)

Isch aach, guude N8 allerseits.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2007)

und ich erst...gute Nacht alle miteinander und bis morgen, hab vom Bilder gucken schon das passende Grinsen aufgesetzt


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2007)

Noch die besten Wünsche an die Teilnehmer vom 24h Rennen.  Zeigt den andern wo der Hammer hängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juni 2007)

tja und ich fahr nicht mir...mein kumpel hat mich hängen lassen. naja, wünsche euch viel spaß


----------



## fUEL (9. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bin wieder zurück vom Hupsen, Hopi heut einen unglaublichen Satz gamacht, über en Table drüber und 2m tiefer im Flat gelandet, alles ging gut
> 
> fuel hats auch Spaß gemacht. Dem Rest der Plauscher würds auch Spaß machen wir müssen unbedingt mal zusammen ein paar Stunden dort verbringen


 

War spassig nur habv ich bis eben mein kram zusammengesucht.

Morgen früh noch schnell mein bike abholen und ab gehts ( Schaltauge wqar verbogen.) 

Alkoholglykogene sollen auch schnell machen.............

War awwer nur 1 Glas weisser.

Mit dem Rode und der Mehrzeit und Mehrmusse auf den Hügeln holen wir nach mit oder ohne Plauscher however, wer nicht will dem fehlt was an der Mark.........

Location is spitze dort.- sehr gut gescoutet lugga, chapeau


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. Juni 2007)

:kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2007)

Kann mir jemand noch mal die Anfahrtsbeschreibung oder nen link dazu posten?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2007)

Klingellingelling Aufstehen es wird Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2007)

Habt Ihr alle verpennt?


Gleich hol ich mir die 27K, dann guggd er awer!


----------



## Maggo (9. Juni 2007)

ich bin dabei.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2007)

Morgen Maggo. Hast Du ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung?


Hast Du Dich versteckt?


----------



## Maggo (9. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen Maggo. Hast Du ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung?
> 
> 
> Hast Du Dich versteckt?



nach der ersten amel rechts und dann wieder scharf links. dann 3km geradeaus um danach direkt an der kleinen kreuzung mit den blumen am strassenrand halbrechts auf die hauptstrasse abbiegen. dort ca. 8km je nach lust und laune mal kürzer oder länger geradeaus. dananch geradeaus und irgendwann links oder rechts. wie du willst. ach ja......an der einen strasse steht ein blitzer.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nach der ersten amel rechts und dann wieder scharf links. dann 3km geradeaus um danach direkt an der kleinen kreuzung mit den blumen am strassenrand halbrechts auf die hauptstrasse abbiegen. dort ca. 8km je nach lust und laune mal kürzer oder länger geradeaus. dananch geradeaus und irgendwann links oder rechts. wie du willst. ach ja......an der einen strasse steht ein blitzer.



Das sollt ich finden, oder auch nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2007)

Hab ich doch eben nen AWBLer beim Spionieren in unserem Fred ertappt


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab ich doch eben nen AWBLer beim Spionieren in unserem Fred ertappt


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2007)

hey homburger  , was ist mit dein fraa ? kommt se mit oder nich ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Klingellingelling Aufstehen es wird Zeit




Gäähhhnnn nicht so laut...

... moin


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2007)

Morgen Fux,
ich wünsch Euch viel Erfolg fürs Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2007)

Moin Wahltho, es nächste mal nur halbe Lautsärke, aber so laut kanns aber auch nicht gewesen sein, Du hast ja 20 min zum Wachwerden gebraucht


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen Fux,
> ich wünsch Euch viel Erfolg fürs Rennen



danke !

für was war die präzise anfahrtsbeschreibung ? für hohlenfels  
dann solltet ihr das problemlos finden


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Klingellingelling Aufstehen es wird Zeit


Achhhh Duuu warst dat heut Mojn  ..... die blöde Schallschutzmauer am Flughafen taugt auch nicht viel ...

@HKN (oder z.Z. HKA) Schade, dann ein anderes mal (nu muß ich wohl die rote Laterne alleine tragen)

@Hohenfels-Biker: Neben dem Glück und Erfolg wünsch ich Euch auch noch viel Schbass


----------



## Arachne (9. Juni 2007)

Uuuuuuuaaaaaaaahhhh............

 Schon alles wach hier! 

Moije!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2007)

Bad Kreuznach wir kommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juni 2007)

moin moin

wie komm ich denn zum Gerd wenn ich unten vor der großen Treppe stehe (Auto= hochlaufen fällt also aus)


----------



## Maggo (9. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> wie komm ich denn zum Gerd wenn ich unten vor der großen Treppe stehe (Auto= hochlaufen fällt also aus)



du fährst die a66 und nimmst die ausfahrt hofheim diedenbergen. an der ausfahrt rechts und immer geradeaus richtung marxheim. fast komplett durch marxheim durch und wenn du links die breckenheimer strasse siehst drehste rum 180° mit angezogener handbremse und nimmst die nächste rechts.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2007)

Erster! 

Also die heutige Plauscher-Tour rund um Bad Kreuznach hat mir supergut gefallen.

Mal ein vom Charakter her ganz anderes Bike-Revier als der Taunus


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2007)

Moin,
na seit Ihr nass geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin,
> na seit Ihr nass geworden



Nein, es gab nur ein kurzes Gewitter mit wenig Regen und da waren wir gerade eingekehrt.

Auf der Rückfahrt mit dem Auto hat es ab kurz vor Mainz in Strömen gegossen.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin,
> na seit Ihr nass geworden



als es gehagelt hat, müsstest du grad IM berg gewesen sein  in dem augenblick war ich froh nicht heute mich zur hm gemacht zu haben


----------



## Arachne (9. Juni 2007)

Wetter war suuuper und die Trails auch! Nur die 17 Spitzkehren von der Lemberghütte runter waren wegen des kurzen Regens noch anspruchsvoller... Der komplette Rotenfels war wieder trocken!     

Bilder folgen.


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> als es gehagelt hat, müsstest du grad IM berg gewesen sein  in dem augenblick war ich froh nicht heute mich zur hm gemacht zu haben



BINGO  5 Minuten vorm FUXI ging die Welt unter blubbb blubbb Ihr glaub nicht, wo ich nach der runterfahrt überall Schlamm hatte


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2007)

Macht hier nicht so aufheben wegen Bad Kreuznach Tour, es war ne ganz stinknormale Plauschertour und die sind immer so gut  


So ist das eben bei den Plauschern, einfach extrasupergut


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> BINGO  5 Minuten vorm FUXI ging die Welt unter blubbb blubbb Ihr glaub nicht, wo ich nach der runterfahrt überall Schlamm hatte



Bei der Hitze kann das auch Spaß machen, mir zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei der Hitze kann das auch Spaß machen, mir zumindest



also bei mir kamen murmelgroße hageldinger runter - die würden mir beim biken keine spaß machen


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Macht hier nicht so aufheben wegen Bad Kreuznach Tour, es war ne ganz stinknormale Plauschertour und die sind immer so gut
> 
> 
> So ist das eben bei den Plauschern, einfach extrasupergut



 auch wenn ich nicht mit dabei war...das beste brachte stefan heute mittag -> warum biste denn noch hier, ich denke du wolltest heute biken...habe dir doch extra das auto hingestellt (ca. 6 uhr heute morgen)...puh, dann ging erstmal die standpauke los


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2007)

@HKN: Schade das Du nicht dabei warst, wir haben am Ende beim gemeinsamen Gläschen sogar drüber geredet ob es was für Dich gewesen wär, es hat doch zwei drei Steigungen gegeben die Du eher geschoben hättest. Es hätte Dir gefallen. In Bad Kreuznach ist aber wie immer im Leben ohne Fleiß kein Preis. In diesem Fall ist der Preis außergewöhnlich heiß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei der Hitze kann das auch Spaß machen, mir zumindest



Heiss war's das stimmt - da hat auch das kurze Gewitter keine Abkühlung gebracht 

Ich glaub' es war heute echt besser in Kreuznach zu biken, als hier - auch vom Wetter her


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> auch wenn ich nicht mit dabei war...das beste brachte stefan heute mittag -> warum biste denn noch hier, ich denke du wolltest heute biken...habe dir doch extra das auto hingestellt (ca. 6 uhr heute morgen)...puh, dann ging erstmal die standpauke los


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: Schade das Du nicht dabei warst, wir haben am Ende beim gemeinsamen Gläschen sogar drüber geredet ob es was für Dich gewesen wär, es hat doch zwei drei Steigungen gegeben die Du eher geschoben hättest. Es hätte Dir gefallen. In Bad Kreuznach ist aber wie immer im Leben ohne Fleiß kein Preis. In diesem Fall ist der Preis außergewöhnlich heiß



och schieben ist finde ich nicht so schlimm..hab mich ja dran gewöhnt das es sachen gibt die ich entweder nicht schaffe oder nicht schaffen will  wenn das gruppentempo nicht zu hoch ist, kann ich ja meistens schon irgendwann aufschliessen...hatte ja nach der enttäuschung eigentlich vor bei den halbtoten aufzuschlagen, aber das wurde nix. so bin ich dann nur zu dem geburtstag von nem kumpel gefahren...war auch prima


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juni 2007)

ei gude, bin auch gelandet  war einfach nur ne suuper geniale Tour  das schreit förmlich nach ner sehr baldigen Wiederholung  das Wetter war extrem gnädig mit uns, auch wenn die 17 Spitzkehren von dem einen Trail dann halt alle nass waren und ich mich auf der Steinplatte fast gelegt hätte. Ich bin gespannt auf die Bilder


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och schieben ist finde ich nicht so schlimm..hab mich ja dran gewöhnt das es sachen gibt die ich entweder nicht schaffe oder nicht schaffen will  wenn das gruppentempo nicht zu hoch ist, kann ich ja meistens schon irgendwann aufschliessen...hatte ja nach der enttäuschung eigentlich vor bei den halbtoten aufzuschlagen, aber das wurde nix. so bin ich dann nur zu dem geburtstag von nem kumpel gefahren...war auch prima



hättest gerne kommen können die Jungs sind bei dem Wetter auch den Berg runter geschlichen   musste immer warten. Aber dafür habe ich meinen dealer getroffen und werde die Woche 80% meines DirtBikes abholen können  NUR DER RAHMEN FEHLT NOCH *SHIT*


----------



## Arachne (9. Juni 2007)

Manche pflegen ihr Bike Vor der Tour:





und mancheiner während:





geht unter Aufsicht auch viel besser:





so gings dann weiter:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och schieben ist finde ich nicht so schlimm..hab mich ja dran gewöhnt das es sachen gibt die ich entweder nicht schaffe oder nicht schaffen will



dafür war ja ich dabei und hab' dann zwar nicht bergauf, aber dafür trail-ab einige Stellen geschoben, die die anderen gefahren sind - oder zumindest versucht haben zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Juni 2007)

Am Ende des Gans-Trails:


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2007)

*lach* wenn ich maggo so sehe war es wohl wirklich sehr heiß


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> dafür war ja ich dabei und hab' dann zwar nicht bergauf, aber dafür trail-ab einige Stellen geschoben, die die anderen gefahren sind - oder zumindest versucht haben zu fahren


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2007)

gab es die Bilder auch in scharf


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> hättest gerne kommen können die Jungs sind bei dem Wetter auch den Berg runter geschlichen   musste immer warten. Aber dafür habe ich meinen dealer getroffen und werde die Woche 80% meines DirtBikes abholen können  NUR DER RAHMEN FEHLT NOCH *SHIT*




das mit dem rahmen ist natürlich doof, aber das wird schon. mal schauen ob ich es nächsten samstag schaffe...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> gab es die Bilder auch in scharf



Scharf sind se zwar nicht aber dennoch sind se scharf  

Es kommen bestimmt noch mahr scharfe vom Carsten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juni 2007)

Hoffentlich diese Nacht noch 
Aber da müssten auch vom Gerd noch ein paar kommen. Auch wenn die für den 10mpix Klotz irgendwie ziemich unscharf sind


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2007)

sind da dann auch schnecken drauf  so richtig scharf


----------



## Arachne (9. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich diese Nacht noch
> Aber da müssten auch vom Gerd noch ein paar kommen. Auch wenn die für den 10mpix Klotz irgendwie ziemich unscharf sind



eigentlich sind doch nur die bewegten unscharf. Für eine kürzere Belichtungszeit hätte ich wohl noch `nen Blitzklotz mittransportieren müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (9. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* wenn ich maggo so sehe war es wohl wirklich sehr heiß



puh.....das waren bestimmt 77°c.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2007)

So wir gehen jetzt in die Heier, Gattin ist nach ihrer heutigen Fitness-Convention und X-Kursteilnahmen dort gerade auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juni 2007)

gn8 Thomas, war schön das du dabei warst


----------



## Maggo (9. Juni 2007)

@waHltho: hatt ich mich neulich schon gefragt, heißt das nicht heia?


----------



## Arachne (9. Juni 2007)

Obwohl es von der Bastei des Rotenfelses doch ordentlich imposant aussieht...





...hatte einer doch nur Augen und Linsen für seine neue...





...na gut, dann wird ausnahmsweise auch mal selbst kurz gemodelt...


----------



## Arachne (9. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> eigentlich sind doch nur die bewegten unscharf. Für eine kürzere Belichtungszeit hätte ich wohl noch `nen Blitzklotz mittransportieren müssen...



oder meint ihr etwa, ich sollte die Bilder nicht auf weniger als 100k reduzieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (9. Juni 2007)

mitziehen.....das gibt das gewisse maß an dynamik.


----------



## Maggo (9. Juni 2007)

ich geh jetzt aber auch in die kiste. 


you guys made my day......es geht nicht weg!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juni 2007)

machs gut Maggo

Gerd: wenn dein Fotoalbum nicht ähnlich voll wie meins ist brauchst du die Bilder nicht so zu minimieren  ich lade meine normalerweiße mit 500-800kb hoch und der macht die sich dann hier im Fotoalbum selbst kleiner. Finde das die Quali dann doch besser ist.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mitziehen.....das gibt das gewisse maß an dynamik.



ist wohl wie beim springen, jeder weiß wies geht und kann das auch wunderbar erklären...


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2007)

maggo sagte es schon oder Du brauchst halt eine recht hohe verschlusszeit das geht aber nur durch höhere ISO oder größere Blende und beides steigert nicht umbedingt die Quali


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juni 2007)

Gude,
sorry für die Verspätung. Macht mal ein bischen Platz in Eurem Mail-Postfach, damit ich die 171 Bilder/627 MB rüberschieben kann .
Ich brenn Euch CD's, damit Ihr die Serienbilder bei den Technik-Schmankerl wie ein Daumenkino nacheinander durchgehen könnt um nochmehr die richtige Fahrtechnik zu eruieren 

Und hier die erste Quizfrage: Wo ist der Quatschkopp unter uns ?




Damit die Statistik wieder stimmt:




und lachen kann er auch noch (und bergab so schwitzen):




Die Bremsspur am Treppenende auf'm Teer passte dazu:




Vor einer "Schlüsselstelle" darf die theoretische Diskussion um die Fahrtechnik nicht fehlen:




Aber mit einem Grinsen geht ja alles




Jetzt aber links abbiegen !




Maggo hatte hier das Hinterrad am höchsten (gewollt ):




Er hats überlebt:




Fast wie am Gardasee:


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oder meint ihr etwa, ich sollte die Bilder nicht auf weniger als 100k reduzieren?


Ich benutze "Resize Pictures", um die Bilder hier fürs Fotoalbum mit einen Mausklick von 3-5MB auf 1024x700 und ca 80-170KB zu bringen und die Quali ist denke ich recht o.k.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

schöne Bilder  und die Quali ist durchaus annehmbar  nur finde ich kein Bild von mir


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> eigentlich sind doch nur die bewegten unscharf. Für eine kürzere Belichtungszeit hätte ich wohl noch `nen Blitzklotz mittransportieren müssen...


Speziell in den Waldstücken merken/denken wir es nicht, daß es für ne Kamera recht dunkel ist und die eine wesentlich längere Belichtungszeit braucht ... mitziehen wäre eine Technik (muß ich das nächste mal auch drauf achten) ... evtl. nächste mal mit Blendenautomatik arbeiten und die Zeit mit 250 - 500stel vorgeben ... schaun mer mal
Gute N8 bis morsche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

machs gut Carsten, gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> schöne Bilder  und die Quali ist durchaus annehmbar  nur finde ich kein Bild von mir


 Wiesoooooo ? 
Guggemol ins Foddo-Album, sind noch ca. 30 weidere Bilder dord.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/18141 *zufauldendenCodezusuchen*


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Obwohl es von der Bastei des Rotenfelses doch ordentlich imposant aussieht...
> _[Bild]_
> 
> ...hatte einer doch nur Augen und Linsen für seine neue...
> _ [Bild]_


Tja, die Liebe is halt noch jung  


Arachne schrieb:


> ...na gut, dann wird ausnahmsweise auch mal selbst kurz gemodelt...


gemodelt  .... da muß ich aber noch viele km+hm fahren


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2007)

coole bilder...


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> auch wenn ich nicht mit dabei war...das beste brachte stefan heute mittag -> warum biste denn noch hier, ich denke du wolltest heute biken...habe dir doch extra das auto hingestellt (ca. 6 uhr heute morgen)...puh, dann ging erstmal die standpauke los


uuuuuuuupppppppss (shit happens kann man da wohl nur sagen)
Gude N8 Ralph


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2007)

GN8 carsten und ihr anderen


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

Moin Maggo


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

gude,

ich fahr jetzt nach kh......bis nachher


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

Wie lange habt Ihr für die Heimfahrt gebraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

von der kneipe zum parkplatz: 7min???
vom parkplatz zum gerd: 40min???


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

Hab die zweite gemeint, bei mir warns auch 40min. Eigentlich gar nicht so weit !   

Wenn man nach Abfahrt von der Gans direkt an den roten Felsen fahren würde hätten wir ne Fahrzeit von  ca. 2 Std. und könnten ausgiebieg üben


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn man nach Abfahrt von der Gans direkt an den roten Felsen fahren würde hätten wir ne Fahrzeit von  ca. 2 Std. und könnten ausgiebieg üben




...und wenns zu kurz war fahren wir die Runde grad nochmal


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

Nochmal `nen paar Bilder vom Rotenfels runter:


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mitziehen.....das gibt das gewisse maß an dynamik.



Geht nur, wenn Du Dich ein weit genug neben dem Trail plazieren kannst.


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab die zweite gemeint, bei mir warns auch 40min. Eigentlich gar nicht so weit !
> 
> Wenn man nach Abfahrt von der Gans direkt an den roten Felsen fahren würde hätten wir ne Fahrzeit von  ca. 2 Std. und könnten ausgiebieg üben



Ich finde wir sind die Strecke in einer guten Zeit gefahren und würde etwas vermissen, wenn wir kürzen würden. Z.B. Die Bratkartoffeln mit Rührei in der Lemberghütte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich finde wir sind die Strecke in einer guten Zeit gefahren und würde etwas vermissen, wenn wir kürzen würden. Z.B. Die Bratkartoffeln mit Rührei in der Lemberghütte!



also die lemberghütte ist ja alleine schon wegen der darauf folgenden abfahrt ein must have. die lange treppe find ich, naja nicht unnötig aber sollte man da mal kürzen müssen würd ich die weglassen.

kann mir mal jemand die daten von gestern geben?


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

geht eigentlich

wohnen im paradies.....


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also die lemberghütte ist ja alleine schon wegen der darauf folgenden abfahrt ein must have. die lange treppe find ich, naja nicht unnötig aber sollte man da mal kürzen müssen würd ich die weglassen.
> 
> kann mir mal jemand die daten von gestern geben?



ich mag auch die Treppe... 

50,7km, 1245Hm in 3h, 53min Fahrtzeit.


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geht eigentlich
> 
> wohnen im paradies.....



Klappert wohl ohne Deinem Cookie nicht. Is aber schon klar...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich finde wir sind die Strecke in einer guten Zeit gefahren und würde etwas vermissen, wenn wir kürzen würden. Z.B. Die Bratkartoffeln mit Rührei in der Lemberghütte!



Mir würde auch was fehlen, aber wenn man mal, nur weils einem danach ist, kurz nach Bad Kreuznach will, könnte man bei der kurzem Version nach 4 Stunden wieder Zuhause sein. 

Sagen wir mal es ist um 1600 Feierabend, 1630 Abfahrt, 1715 Start, 19:15 Ende, 2000 Zuhause. Ne Tour zum Üben für nach der A*****
Wenns erst um 2200 dunkel wird, wie momentan, könnt man sogar um 1800 noch losfahren.

Das wär dann ne AWB Tour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

;oin



Maggo schrieb:


> @waHltho: hatt ich mich neulich schon gefragt, heißt das nicht heia?



Stimmt, seitdem ich plausche schreibe ich Wörter, die ich vorher nur gesprochen habe und über deren Schreibweise ich noch nie nachgedacht habe 

Bett = Heia

aber

Heiermann = alte Bezeichnung für 5 DM Geldstück

oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal es ist um 1600 Feierabend, 1630 Abfahrt, 1715 Start, 19:15 Ende, 2000 Zuhause. Ne Tour zum Üben für nach der A***** Wenns erst um 2200 dunkel wird, wie momentan, könnt man sogar um 1800 noch losfahren.



Klingt mir sehr ambitioniert... und verlangt eine Menge Disziplin beim Tour-Plauschen 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das wär dann ne AWB Tour



Vorsicht mit der Verwendung des Begriffes "AWB"


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ;oin
> 
> 
> 
> ...




glaub schon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Ich hätte auch mal Lust andere Reviere in der Umgebung auszuprobieren:

Odenwald, Rhön oder Vogelsberg


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

hätt ich auch interesse dran. man muss sich halt irgendwoher ne schöne tour besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Juni 2007)

MOIN 
Will nach KH


----------



## caroka (10. Juni 2007)

Moin Jungs,

bei den Bildern wird mir ganz anders.  Schade, dass es im Moment bei mir nie klappt.


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

ihr beiden habt echt zur vollendeten glückseeligkeit gefehlt.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr beiden habt echt zur vollendeten glückseeligkeit gefehlt.



*Kuschel*


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Juni 2007)

EIGude Maggo, DI Abend bring ich mein Speiseeis nach Kriftel, kannste mir die Adresse durchgeben? Biiiiiiiiiiitte


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juni 2007)

Morsche,


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> EIGude Maggo, DI Abend bring ich mein Speiseeis nach Kriftel, kannste mir die Adresse durchgeben? Biiiiiiiiiiitte


MountainsToo in Kriftel ? www.mountainstoo.de. Recht einfach zu finden: A66 Ausfahrt Zeilsheim/Hofheim, geradeaus bergauf nach Kriftel rein, kommt ein Kreisel, weiter in den Ort nach ca. 200m auf der rechten Seite (da is auch ein Kiosk und eine Apotheke).

Wie es Maggo schon sagte; schade das es mit Dir und Caro nicht geklappt hat.

Ich hab spasseshalber mal nachgerechnet: ca. 8,5 Liter habe ich auf der Tour getrunken (inkl. der Einkehrschwünge)


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> MountainsToo in Kriftel ? www.mountainstoo.de. Recht einfach zu finden: A66 Ausfahrt Zeilsheim/Hofheim, geradeaus bergauf nach Kriftel rein, kommt ein Kreisel, weiter in den Ort nach ca. 200m auf der rechten Seite (da is auch ein Kiosk und eine Apotheke).
> 
> ...



Danke Dir, Carsten


----------



## caroka (10. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr beiden habt echt zur vollendeten glückseeligkeit gefehlt.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich hab spasseshalber mal nachgerechnet: ca. 8,5 Liter habe ich auf der Tour getrunken (inkl. der Einkehrschwünge)



Waren das 16 Hefe und ein Normales............oder wie,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

So ich geh' jetzt gleich mal biken, bis später...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

moin moin


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2007)

morsche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

ich glaub ich muss öfters mal fahren, dann wäre ich am Tag nach so ner Tour nicht so fertig


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2007)

fahren müsste ich eigentlich auch...nur allein hab ich nicht wirklich soviel bock


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

bin auch platt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

Leute, ich hab eben nochmal die Bilder durchgeguckt. Wir haben eigentlich keine ordentlichen Spitzekehrenbilder (ausser das vom Maggo von gestern), und das nach 3x Spitzkehrenparadis 
wir müssen mehr Bilder machen


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin auch platt



ich nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

das sagt der so leicht...


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

ich bin zwar auch etwas geschlaucht, würde aber am liebsten SOFORT wieder hin, notfalls mit dem auto direkt auf den rotenfels. und dann üben üben üben.......das muss schaffbar sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

ich hab mir wärend eingehender Bildanalyse auch schon eine Variante überlegt wie es vielleicht schaffbar ist


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

und???????


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

ich denke wenn das mit dem Geländer passt sollte man weiter innen anfahren, dann hat man hinten mehr Platz zum umsetzen. Dafür muss ich aber das umsetzen nach links noch viel üben, das kann ich sogut wie gar nicht.
Mein Problem war das ich hinten an den Felsen kam. Und das ich in die Richtung nicht richtig umsetzen kann


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

HR versetzen bevor es den Boden berührt Bremse loslassen


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich denke wenn das mit dem Geländer passt sollte man weiter innen anfahren, dann hat man hinten mehr Platz zum umsetzen. Dafür muss ich aber das umsetzen nach links noch viel üben, das kann ich sogut wie gar nicht.
> Mein Problem war das ich hinten an den Felsen kam. Und das ich in die Richtung nicht richtig umsetzen kann



wenn Du weiter innen fährst hast Du weniger, eher sogar gar keinen, Platz zum versetzen. Die Diskussion hatten Maggo und ich schon gestern. So wie ichs gemacht hab, aber ohne Hand am Geländer, geht es. Eleganter is aber wenn auf dem VR die Treppe hinuntergerollt wird, also was für Dich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

der Uwe macht das dann beim nächsten mal vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

jawoll, bin ich für.....noch 96stück.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der Uwe macht das dann beim nächsten mal vor



ach bis zum nächsten mal grindet der uwe das rail


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich denke wenn das mit dem Geländer passt sollte man weiter innen anfahren, dann hat man hinten mehr Platz zum umsetzen. Dafür muss ich aber das umsetzen nach links noch viel üben, das kann ich sogut wie gar nicht.
> Mein Problem war das ich hinten an den Felsen kam. Und das ich in die Richtung nicht richtig umsetzen kann



du kannst ja auch nix


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

aber auch rein gar nix....LUSCHE


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du kannst ja auch nix



fährt als 2.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aber auch rein gar nix....LUSCHE



..als dritter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

wann kann ich bei euch mal an einem exklusiven Spitzkehrenfahrtechniktraining teilnehmen? Als Ort würde ich drch die örtlichen Gegebenheiten Bad Kreuznach und als Zeitpunkt baldmöglichst vorschlagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

So bin und wieder zurück...

... und gleich wieder weg, muss noch eine Trainings-Einheit in der Mukibude hinter mich gringen


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wann kann ich bei euch mal an einem exklusiven Spitzkehrenfahrtechniktraining teilnehmen? Als Ort würde ich drch die örtlichen Gegebenheiten Bad Kreuznach und als Zeitpunkt baldmöglichst vorschlagen



üb erstmal im Hof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (10. Juni 2007)

an einem Fahrtechniktraining hätte ich auch mal Interesse, was gibts denn da für Möglichkeiten?
Wie ich sehen konnte seit ihr in Bad Kreuznach zum biken, war gestern ganz in der Nähe zum Klettern, hat auch super viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

wir haben jemanden klettern sehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

... am Rotenfels


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Bin wieder daaaaaaa! 

Prag ist ne tolle Stadt! Und die Frauen da erst


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Leute, ich hab eben nochmal die Bilder durchgeguckt. Wir haben eigentlich keine ordentlichen Spitzekehrenbilder (ausser das vom Maggo von gestern), und das nach 3x Spitzkehrenparadis
> wir müssen mehr Bilder machen


Quark; Ich hab an der besagten "Probierspitzkehre" insgesamt 55 Bilder = 231 MB gemacht. Bei Lugga, Maggo, Gerd und Dir mit Serienbildfunktion, da könnt Ihr analysieren bis der Kopp qualmt .... in der Zeit bin ich vor lauter Rode wahrscheinlich hackedicht  (Vllt. bring ich die noch gesondert ins Fotoalbum; nur wann ?)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Quark; Ich hab an der besagten "Probierspitzkehre" insgesamt 55 Bilder = 231 MB gemacht. Bei Lugga, Maggo, Gerd und Dir mit Serienbildfunktion, da könnt Ihr analysieren bis der Kopp qualmt .... in der Zeit bin ich vor lauter Rode wahrscheinlich hackedicht



das klingt doch optimal!
dann beantwortet dochmal die Pns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Ach und mein Bike ist noch *net* da  
Ich bekomms in jetzt in (langweiligem) mattschwarz weil die den Rahmen in der falschen Größe gepulvert haben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

und wann? TA wird sich doch hoffentlich nicht C anpassen wollen


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Mitte der Woche.
Ich schreib noch mal ne Mail und frag mal nach n bissel Preisnachlass.
Arggh ich hab vielleicht n Hals!


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

meine güte......ich hatte bis vorhin das gefühl, heut noch einigermassen fit zu sein und durfte mich dann eben von meiner süßen  auf dem weg zur eisdiele abhängen lassen....


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mitte der Woche.
> Ich schreib noch mal ne Mail und frag mal nach n bissel Preisnachlass.
> Arggh ich hab vielleicht n Hals!



na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. 

und ich war nicht biken


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

ich war auch nicht biken. Ich war den ganzen Tag zuhause...so ein verschwendeter Tag


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Wenns bis Mittwoch net da ist wars das mit mir und TA dann wird storniert und ich kauf mir was anderes


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

wie lange wartestdu jetzt? das problem ist halt, dass diese versenderfirmen eigentlich ein gutes preis leistungs verhältnis bieten. das nutzt einem zwar nix wenn man nicht fahren kann aber ärgerlich drauf verzichten zu müssen ist es schon. frage: wie hoch ist das budget??


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe am 26.04 bestellt.
Mir wurde gesagt min 3Wochen wegen der Sonderfarbe.

Ich habe ja die LaufrÃ¤der und den Sattel schon hier.
Also ohne die 2 Parts max 1300â¬

//EDIT:

Allerdings gibbet diesen Monat Urlaubsgeld...
Wenn ich das auf Rechnung oder zwei Raten kaufen kann auch mehr als 1300


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Kannst du mir da was empfehlen oder kommt dein Kumpel vielleicht günstig an Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

1300â¬ iss schon arg wenig, da du ja eh auf ein komplettbike zurÃ¼ckgreifen musst bringen dir leider die laufrÃ¤der auch nicht allzuviel. mitten im jahr siehts halt auch mit den preis leistungskrachern recht schlecht aus. evtl dann doch warten....


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Kannst du mir da was empfehlen oder kommt dein Kumpel vielleicht günstig an Bikes?



naja, günstig wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich. bei kleinteilen ist das anders.


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/ausstattung.html?b=87#ausstattung

iss laut canyon sofort verfügbar.


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Ein Cube Stereo würde mir auch gefallen*g*


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

tja, das sind eben genau die firmen, die wenns losgeht nix liefern können schau doch vielleicht auch mal bei bergamont,ghost,giant und ähnlichen verdächtigen nach.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

Canyon Bikes fahren sich klasse, wenn man denn mal eins bekommt 
Bei Ghost (gibts in Hofheim nen Laden der die Vertreibt) würde ich bei solch einem Budget sowas hier mal näher betrachten.


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

ich glaubs net, de kater iss online und hat nix besseres zu tun als den fred zu lesen  ich glaub ich könnt das jetzt nicht. wie wars?????


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Das Giant Reign hat finde ich fürs Geld zu schlechte Parts.
Ghost und Bergamont schau ich noch mal..


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

Bei Bergamont vielleicht das Threesome 6.7, ist halt wieder ne ganze Ecke mehr als du dir vorgestellt hattest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Das ASX gefällt Allerdings müsste ich da noch einiges aufrüsten.
@CR was soll das 6.7 denn kosten?


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Ich fahre morgen zu meinem Lieblingsradladen(CityBikeFun).
Die sind Händler für Ghost, Giant und Bergamont 

//EDIT:

Ich hoffe mal bei TA haben sie noch nichts zusammengeschraubt..

// Ach und danke für die Beratung/Tipps


----------



## saharadesertfox (10. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch mal Lust andere Reviere in der Umgebung auszuprobieren:
> 
> Odenwald, Rhön oder Vogelsberg



Auf meinen Außendiensttouren nehme ich mein Rad mit und habe somit den Melibokus (Darmstadt), die Wiesbaden Platte und Hintertaunus, Hunsrück bei Rheinböllen, Bingen vom Rochusberg über die Rheinhessische Ebene bis nach Mainz und eine Rheintour nach Bacharach erkundet. Es waren alles lohnende Ausfahrten!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

das Ghost 12 und das Berga 17 hundert
sagt zumindest google.


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Gut dann schau ich moin mal


----------



## saharadesertfox (10. Juni 2007)

Wer kennt die Gegend um auf dem Limes von der Saalburg, am US-Munitionsdepot bis nach Langenhain?

Es waren lange Single Trails zu erkunden und mal was anderes als den Tanus ab Hohemark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

hab da mal was für die spitzkehrenexperten gefunne. ich war ganz besonders von minute 3:40 beeindruckt.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

und was Maggo?

@ sdf: die Gegend kenne ich noch nicht, aber ich hatte vor sie mal zu erkunden.


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

hilfe, nur copy gemacht und paste vergessen.

voilá!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

krasse Sache das 
auch krass steil alles, da will ich nicht runter fallen 
ja Jungens und Mädels, ich glaub da müssen wir noch ein bisschen üben


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

...hab mich ein bissel ins AMR 7500 verliebt...
Muss ich mal wegen der Finanzierung fragen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

kost aber mehr als die 13hundert die du vorgegeben hast


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Was haltet ihr davon?
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=323

//@CR

Wenn ich bei meinem Händler auf 2 raten zahlen kann geht auch mehr


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hilfe, nur copy gemacht und paste vergessen.
> 
> voilá!



Sch........!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

@kk: hast du nicht bei TA ein 100mm Marathonfully geordert? Und dann switchen auf was mit 150mm? Schon krass 
Das BM habe ich nur einmal live gesehen, ist ein gewaltiges Gerät. Krass dicke Rohre und so. Die Ausstattung für das Geld ist natürlich unschlagbar, aber die Federelemente sind halt schon mehr oder weniger veraltet und mehrfach überholt worden. Ob das heutigen Ansprüchen noch gerecht wird  hinzu kommen die 1-3 Wochen wartezeit.
Lies auch mal hier


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

FW ist mir inzwischen Wurscht 
Solangs net so hart ist wie mein jetziges Bike*hust*

Ich werde morgen um 9 mal meinen Händler besuchen/nerven und dann mal mit TA telefonieren.
Mal sehn was bei rumkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @kk: hast du nicht bei TA ein 100mm Marathonfully geordert? Und dann switchen auf was mit 150mm? Schon krass
> Das BM habe ich nur einmal live gesehen, ist ein gewaltiges Gerät. Krass dicke Rohre und so. Die Ausstattung für das Geld ist natürlich unschlagbar, aber die Federelemente sind halt schon mehr oder weniger veraltet und mehrfach überholt worden. Ob das heutigen Ansprüchen noch gerecht wird  hinzu kommen die 1-3 Wochen wartezeit.
> Lies auch mal hier



Er kennt uns halt noch nicht so lange....


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hilfe, nur copy gemacht und paste vergessen.
> 
> voilá!



und wo kann man sowas fahren?


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Er kennt uns halt noch nicht so lange....



Was du meinen?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

100 mm kauft hier keiner mehr


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und wo kann man sowas fahren?



Vielleicht sollte man vorher mal einfachere, flachere Spitzkehren umsetzen können... Naja, ich jedenfalls!


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Was du meinen?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> 100 mm kauft hier keiner mehr



Als ich mein Rad kaufte, kannte ich die Vögel hier noch nicht. Ehrlich gesagt, auch noch nicht wirklich Trails.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

das ist in München und Umgebung, die Leute sind auch hier im Forum


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Doch ich 
100 Vorne 120 Hinten 
Das ist für mich ein riesen Sprung 

//@Gerd

Bist doch trotzdem immer gut dabei


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man vorher mal einfachere, flachere Spitzkehren umsetzen können... Naja, ich jedenfalls!



nicht nur du.... ALLE ZUSAMMEN!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Doch ich
> 100 Vorne 120 Hinten
> Das ist für mich ein riesen Sprung



Das war doch hoffentlich geordert, bevor Du uns kanntest, oder?


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Als ich mein Rad kaufte, kannte ich die Vögel hier noch nicht. Ehrlich gesagt, auch noch nicht wirklich Trails.



dito.


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Doch ich
> 100 Vorne 120 Hinten
> Das ist für mich ein riesen Sprung
> 
> ...



Ich bin vielleicht ein wenig ungeduldig bei meinen Anforderungen an mich...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2007)

also ich find das big mountain nicht schlecht. ist halt schon was für die härtere gangart. mit der aussage über die dämpfer lasse ich mal dahin gestellt *fg*

ist auf jedenfall ein cooles bike für das geld und mit dem machste bestimmt nichts verkehrt - außer du willst eigentlich ne rennfeile haben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

da schließe ich mich dem Ralph mal an 
aber ich vermute das du damit auf ner Forstautobahn langsamer hoch kommst als mit deinem Rocky, aber sobalds technisch wird (auch bergauf, xtrail zb) wirst du selbst damit schneller sein


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da schließe ich mich dem Ralph mal an
> aber ich vermute das du damit auf ner Forstautobahn langsamer hoch kommst als mit deinem Rocky, aber sobalds technisch wird (auch bergauf, xtrail zb) wirst du selbst damit schneller sein



wer von uns fährtn n rocky???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Ich fahr n Rocky Ridge

@Gerd: jupp bevor ich mit euch um Taunus war 

Und ne ich will keine Rennfeile

---

Mal sehen vielleicht kann ich die TAs ja überreden das sie mir das AM schicken..

//EDIT:

Aber wenn ich das CC Fully kaufe habe ich einen Grund fürs Heckler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

... na hier wird ja mächtig geplauscht...

komm' gerade vom Italiener zurück: Grosser Salat mit Ei, Käse etc... + doppelte Portion Speggi Bollo

*BÄUERCHEN*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

Wenn du jetzt eh nur einen Standartrahmen ohne Sonderlack bekommst sollte der Rahmentausch nicht so ein großes Problem sein.


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...........Speggi Bollo..............
> 
> *BÄUERCHEN*




wasdas???


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Joa und ne andere Gabel muss her.
Ist die Revelation Air 426 U-Turn ok?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wasdas???



Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## caroka (10. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... na hier wird ja mächtig geplauscht...
> 
> komm' gerade vom Italiener zurück: Grosser Salat mit Ei, Käse etc... + doppelte Portion Speggi Bollo
> 
> *BÄUERCHEN*



 War heute Abend auch beim Italiener. Bin aber schon länger zurück.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man vorher mal einfachere, flachere Spitzkehren umsetzen können... Naja, ich jedenfalls!



Was haltet Ihr von einer reinen Technikübungstour im Flachen?
Zusammen macht das bestimmt einen haufen Spaß  
Da brauchen wir auch nicht viel dazu. Ein paar leere PET Flachen und ne entsprechende Location sollten ausreichen  

Da bietet sich der Parkplatz vom Waldstadion an. Der is 5min. von mir entfernt. Das könnten wir mal Abends nach der A***** machen.


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> War heute Abend auch beim Italiener. Bin aber schon länger zurück.



zu mir kam der italiener nach hause.....auchlegger.


----------



## saharadesertfox (10. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab da mal was für die spitzkehrenexperten gefunne. ich war ganz besonders von minute 3:40 beeindruckt.....
> 
> voilá!



Endlich bekomme ich eine Ahnung wie Spitzkehren zu "zirkeln" sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von einer reinen Technikübungstour im Flachen?



Watt is? - Biken im Flachen - Seid Ihr jetzt völlig weich in der Birne?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Demnächst kommt wahrscheinlich der Vorschlag ein Wochenende zum Biken nach Holland zu fahren


----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Watt is? - Biken im Flachen - Seid Ihr jetzt völlig weich in der Birne?



Ist er nicht! er meint erst GRUNDLAGEN LERNEN und das an einem Ort an dem es nicht gleich so weh tut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ist er nicht! er meint erst GRUNDLAGEN LERNEN und das an einem Ort an dem es nicht gleich so weh tut



Is mir schon klar Junger Padawan 

Ich beliebe nur gerade etwas zu foppen und zu scherzen - Der Fürst ist einfach gut gelaunt 

Die Plauscher, die mich kennen, wissen auch, dass das nicht ganz meine Bike-Ambitionen trifft


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

ich hab nix gegen Flachland. Zumindest solange noch Hügel drauf sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hab nix gegen Flachland. Zumindest solange noch Hügel drauf sind



Du meinst so wie hier im Taunus...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Plauscher, die mich kennen, wissen auch, dass das nicht ganz meine Bike-Ambitionen trifft




PLauscher die Dich kennen wissen was Du noch nicht weißt . Hat Dir die Tour von gestern eigentlich gefallen, ich mein jetzt nicht landschaftlich ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Wir machen das in KH das nächste Mal einfach so:

Wir fahren zusammen den Rotenfels rauf. Ihr übt dann die Spitzkehren, bis zum Exzess und ich fahr' in der Zeit noch dreimal den Rotenfels runter und wieder wieder rauf und kontrolliere jedesmal beim Vorbeifahren Eure Fortschritte


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir machen das in KH das nächste Mal einfach so:
> 
> Wir fahren zusammen den Rotenfels rauf. Ihr übt dann die Spitzkehren, bis zum Exzess und ich fahr' in der Zeit noch dreimal den Rotenfels runter und wieder wieder rauf und kontrolliere jedesmal beim Vorbeifahren Eure Fortschritte



So können wir das machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

ob da dreimal für reichen das wir bis zum Exzess geübt haben?


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

Es gibt einfach sehr viele verschiedene Plauscher, mit ebenso vielen verschiedenen Bike-Interessen. Meiner Meinung nach können wir Plauscher uns nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Selbst wenn ich manche Dinge gerne *auch *machen würde, setze ich vielleicht doch andere Schwerpunkte. Dies kommt einfach durch unterschiedliche Geschmäcker, Gelegenheiten, Möglichkeiten und wenn sie körperlicher Natur sind. Schade, weil ich euch alle natürlich gerne bei all meinen Bike-Aktivitäten dabei hätte, aber auch wieder super klasse, weil ich so immer wieder andere Strömungen kennen lerne!!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

giert Ihr alle auf die 27k 

ich geh pennen


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

ne doch noch net


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> PLauscher die Dich kennen wissen *was Du noch nicht weißt* . Hat Dir die Tour von gestern eigentlich gefallen, ich mein jetzt nicht landschaftlich ?



Ich weiss nicht, ob das der richtige Ausdruck ist  

Also die Uphills haben mir alle sehr gut gefallen

Gut gefallen hat mir auch der Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad und der flowige Teil vom Rotenfels am Ende durch den Wald - sowas ist meine Welt.

Die Treppen und die 19 Spitzkehren (hätten aber trocken sein können) fand ich auch lustig.

Aber so Dinge wie die steinigen ausgebrachten Teile des Gans-Trails und des Trails vom Rotenfels sind nicht mein Ding und ich weiss offen gesagt auch nicht, ob sie es je werden


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

komm noch zehn stück.

@gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob das der richtige Ausdruck ist
> 
> Also die Uphills haben mir alle sehr gut gefallen
> 
> ...




man muss ja auch nicht alles mögen. ich fand die uphills shice....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach sehr viele verschiedene Plauscher, mit ebenso vielen verschiedenen Bike-Interessen. Meiner Meinung nach können wir Plauscher uns nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Selbst wenn ich manche Dinge gerne *auch *machen würde, setze ich vielleicht doch andere Schwerpunkte. Dies kommt einfach durch unterschiedliche Geschmäcker, Gelegenheiten, Möglichkeiten und wenn sie körperlicher Natur sind. Schade, weil ich euch alle natürlich gerne bei all meinen Bike-Aktivitäten dabei hätte, aber auch wieder super klasse, weil ich so immer wieder andere Strömungen kennen lerne!!



Sehr weise gesprochen


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

unn jetzt?? luft raus oder was?


----------



## caroka (10. Juni 2007)

Gebt es zu, Ihr liegt alle auf der Lauer....


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von einer reinen Technikübungstour im Flachen?
> Zusammen macht das bestimmt einen haufen Spaß
> Da brauchen wir auch nicht viel dazu. Ein paar leere PET Flachen und ne entsprechende Location sollten ausreichen
> 
> Da bietet sich der Parkplatz vom Waldstadion an. Der is 5min. von mir entfernt. Das könnten wir mal Abends nach der A***** machen.


Da wär ich gern dabei, aber wie schon gestern erwähnt, könnte ich von Mi. bis inkl. Sa. nicht dabei sein (aber desdewesche ned uffhalle lasse ). 


Hopi schrieb:


> Ist er nicht! er meint erst GRUNDLAGEN LERNEN und das an einem Ort an dem es nicht gleich so weh tut



So, muß mal 5 PNs nachlese ...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob das der richtige Ausdruck ist
> 
> Die Treppen und die 19 Spitzkehren (hätten aber trocken sein können) fand ich auch lustig.



aber da is doch Technik gefragt


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juni 2007)

Ach es geht wieder um die xxk's



Edit:_* BINGO  
*_


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> giert Ihr alle auf die 27k
> 
> ich geh pennen



Gute Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ob da dreimal für reichen das wir bis zum Exzess geübt haben?



Na runter bin ich ja nicht so schnell, da habt ihr mehr Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

mann....


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2007)

ja, maannn


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mann....



frau...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber da is doch Technik gefragt



Na komm' also Lugga, ein bisschen Fahren kann ich auch und ich trau mir schon zu, das zumindest durch schrittweises üben und trainieren zu lernen, aber dafür mag ich trotzdem nicht auf 'nem Parkplatz biken


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> frau...


neeee, isch Mann !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> frau...



zu eben selbiger muss ich mich jetzt mal im Wohnzimmer gesellen, sonst gibt es Stress.

GN8 Euch allen! - Träumt schön von der nächsten Tour...

... die ist bei mir schon morgen


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juni 2007)

Spam!


----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Is mir schon klar Junger Padawan
> 
> 
> 
> Die Plauscher, die mich kennen, wissen auch, dass das nicht ganz meine Bike-Ambitionen trifft



Die da wären SCHNELL UND WEIT


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

ihr seit echt zu hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ihr seit echt zu hart



häh?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

versteh ich auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

... wir sind einfach nur gut drauf nach 'nem langen g**len Wochenende


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> versteh ich auch nicht



Vielleicht meinte der Gresi den Lugga, wenn der es wirklich so gemeint hätte, wie Du ihn vorhin mal interpretiert hast... Ist aber nur `ne Hypothese...


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juni 2007)

isch aach ned


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

... insbesondere nach einer langen und lustigen Tour am Samstag mit ausnahmslos netten Leuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die da wären SCHNELL UND WEIT



Wie Du, für weit brauchst Du auch schnell!  

Zumindest erzählte der Lugga soetwas. (schneller, damit Du übers Table kommst...)


----------



## wondermike (10. Juni 2007)

So, heute hat's mich richtig böse erwischt. Bin schwer gestürzt und sitze jetzt mit einem Schlüsselbeinbruch zu Hause. Entsprechend ist natürlich die Stimmung. Und die Saison ist wieder mal gelaufen. Jetzt dürft Ihr mich mal ein bisschen bedauern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute hat's mich richtig böse erwischt. Bin schwer gestürzt und sitze jetzt mit einem Schlüsselbeinbruch zu Hause. Entsprechend ist natürlich die Stimmung. Und die Saison ist wieder mal gelaufen. Jetzt dürft Ihr mich mal ein bisschen bedauern.



Ohje - Wie ist das denn passiert


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute hat's mich richtig böse erwischt. Bin schwer gestürzt und sitze jetzt mit einem Schlüsselbeinbruch zu Hause. Entsprechend ist natürlich die Stimmung. Und die Saison ist wieder mal gelaufen. Jetzt dürft Ihr mich mal ein bisschen bedauern.



Waaaas?????

Beim 24h-Rennen, oder wo? Wie bist Du Nachhause gekommen? Wie lange mußt Du pausieren???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

mein Mitleid hast du, sowas ist echt mies  aber wie ist das passiert?

@ all: ich meinte das auf die Posting-Geschwindigkeit bezogen

es gibts es wirklich   




hoffentlich auch ab morgen bei mir anzutreffen sowas  ich zähle auf Canyon


----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie Du, für weit brauchst Du auch schnell!
> 
> Zumindest erzählte der Lugga soetwas. (schneller, damit Du übers Table kommst...)




nein ich bin nicht schnell  und weit fahre ich schon überhaupt nicht also den Feldi fahre ich mit 7 Km/h hoch  und von der länge komme ich auch nicht über 18 Km


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute hat's mich richtig böse erwischt. Bin schwer gestürzt und sitze jetzt mit einem Schlüsselbeinbruch zu Hause. Entsprechend ist natürlich die Stimmung. Und die Saison ist wieder mal gelaufen. Jetzt dürft Ihr mich mal ein bisschen bedauern.



shice, aber kopp hoch. wie isses denn passiert? wo ist es gebrochen? näher an der schulter oder näher am hals? glatter bruch? im besten fall kannst du schon in vier fünf wochen logger wieder anfangen durch die gegend (keine trails) zu fahren.


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> nein ich bin nicht schnell  und weit fahre ich schon überhaupt nicht also den Feldi fahre ich mit 7 Km/h hoch  und von der länge komme ich auch nicht über 18 Km



und wie kommst Du übers Table?


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und wie kommst Du übers Table?



aufm tisch hat das bike nun wirklich nix zu suchen


----------



## caroka (10. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute hat's mich richtig böse erwischt. Bin schwer gestürzt und sitze jetzt mit einem Schlüsselbeinbruch zu Hause. Entsprechend ist natürlich die Stimmung. Und die Saison ist wieder mal gelaufen. Jetzt dürft Ihr mich mal ein bisschen bedauern.





Maggo schrieb:


> shice, aber kopp hoch. wie isses denn passiert? wo ist es gebrochen? näher an der schulter oder näher am hals? glatter bruch? im besten fall kannst du schon in vier fünf wochen logger wieder anfangen durch die gegend (keine trails) zu fahren.



Nee Mike, das ist ja schei**e.  Dauert das wirklich 4 - 5 Wochen.  
Mensch, hoffentlich verheilt es schnell und natürlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und wie kommst Du übers Table?



mit 8 Km/h


----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aufm tisch hat das bike nun wirklich nix zu suchen



aus dem Grund springe ich ja auch über den table


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> aus dem Grund springe ich ja auch über den table



reiss bloss das Geschirr nicht runter


----------



## wondermike (10. Juni 2007)

War auf einer Waldautobahn mit etwas höherem Tempo. Den Kollegen vor mir hat's gebrezelt und ich hab einen Salto drüber gemacht. Genaueres weiß ich noch nicht, muss morgen wieder in Krankenhaus. Da sehen wir dann weiter. Muss aber wohl operiert werden.


----------



## caroka (10. Juni 2007)

Was man so alles mit einem Tisch machen kann.


----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> reiss bloss das Geschirr nicht runter



so ein misst! dass sind also immer diese Geräusche   ich dachte immer es wäre die Kette


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee Mike, das ist ja schei**e.  Dauert das wirklich 4 - 5 Wochen.
> Mensch, hoffentlich verheilt es schnell und natürlich gut.



das problem ist, dass man das nicht eingipsen kann. der bruch muss erstmal durch eine art körpereigene gelatine gekittet werden. wenns ein glatter bruch ist und das ganze recht nah an der schulterseite passiert ist verheilts ohne probleme. meins ist mittlerweile das dritte mal durch, das letzte mal wars drei tage vor dem urlaub in der türkei. hat viel spass gemacht


@mike: lass dir auf jeden fall von deinem arzt einen zweiten verband verschreiben, das wird sonst recht widerlich wenn du den mehrere wochen vollschwitzt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2007)

Auch noch da wo man damit eigentlich nicht rechnet passierts dann  Da bügelt man die krassesten Trails runter und auf ner Forstautobahn tut man sich dann was


----------



## caroka (10. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> War auf einer Waldautobahn mit etwas höherem Tempo. Den Kollegen vor mir hat's gebrezelt und ich hab einen Salto drüber gemacht. Genaueres weiß ich noch nicht, muss morgen wieder in Krankenhaus. Da sehen wir dann weiter. Muss aber wohl operiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> War auf einer Waldautobahn mit etwas höherem Tempo. Den Kollegen vor mir hat's gebrezelt und ich hab einen Salto drüber gemacht. Genaueres weiß ich noch nicht, muss morgen wieder in Krankenhaus. Da sehen wir dann weiter. Muss aber wohl operiert werden.



AUA aber da hast Du noch glück das nicht noch mehr passiert ist. Ich weiß nicht ob Ihr mitbekommen habt das es gestern einen zerlegt hat für den ist jetzt alles vorbei.


----------



## Arachne (10. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> War auf einer Waldautobahn mit etwas höherem Tempo. Den Kollegen vor mir hat's gebrezelt und ich hab einen Salto drüber gemacht. Genaueres weiß ich noch nicht, muss morgen wieder in Krankenhaus. Da sehen wir dann weiter. Muss aber wohl operiert werden.



   
Hört sich ziemlich übel an...
   

Wann ist das passiert? Heute, gestern?


----------



## wondermike (10. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hört sich ziemlich übel an...
> 
> 
> Wann ist das passiert? Heute, gestern?



Heute am frühen Nachmittag. War mit zwei Teamkollegen für das 24h Rennen am Nürburgring unterwegs. Na ja, da kommt jetzt wohl der Ersatzmann zum Zug.


----------



## caroka (10. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Heute am frühen Nachmittag. War mit zwei Teamkollegen für das 24h Rennen am Nürburgring unterwegs. Na ja, da kommt jetzt wohl der Ersatzmann zum Zug.



@Wm
Gute Besserung und schmerzfreie Nacht

@ Plauscher
Mein Bett ruft.

*GN8*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Jetzt aber endgültig

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob Ihr mitbekommen habt das es gestern einen zerlegt hat für den ist jetzt alles vorbei.



    

Wo, wann und wie ist das denn passiert???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo, wann und wie ist das denn passiert???



Gestern morgen in Königstein ist seinen Kopfverletzungen erlegen


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2007)

@wondermike - gute besserung und ein schnelle heilung

@caro - GN8


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Gestern morgen in Königstein ist seinen Kopfverletzungen erlegen



stimmt da war was, hat ja auch schon einer in diesem unterforum geschrieben...


----------



## Hopi (11. Juni 2007)

Wollte nur damit sagen das die Sache mit WMs Schulter echt ******* ist aber der Unfall vom Samstag zeigt dass es noch viel schlimmer kommen kann. Ohne jegliche Verletzung abwerten zu wollen aber wir sollten uns klar sein solange etwas wieder veheilen kann ist noch Glück im Unglück. Und Schutzkeidung ist eigentlich ein muss auch im CC Bereich leider sehen das die nicht DH/FRler noch nicht ganz so. Und nun höre ich auf, das Thema wollen eh die wenigsten hören.


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

@Wondermike:

Oje du auch  Wünsch dir gute Besserung!


----------



## saharadesertfox (11. Juni 2007)

Apropos Grillen.

Diesen Link habe ich gefunden. Taunusgrillhütten

Jedoch hat CR bereits ein Grillplatz vorgeschlagen.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wollte nur damit sagen das die Sache mit WMs Schulter echt ******* ist aber der Unfall vom Samstag zeigt dass es noch viel schlimmer kommen kann. Ohne jegliche Verletzung abwerten zu wollen aber wir sollten uns klar sein solange etwas wieder veheilen kann ist noch Glück im Unglück. Und Schutzkeidung ist eigentlich ein muss auch im CC Bereich leider sehen das die nicht DH/FRler noch nicht ganz so. Und nun höre ich auf, das Thema wollen eh die wenigsten hören.



ich bin ja auch nem guten weg  und gedanken machen sich bestimmt schon mehrere leute darüber...nur muss man halt den schutz auch schleppen und wer größere touren fährt bzw. sowas wie die plauscher am samstag ist dann ein oberkörper panzer, inkl. ff und protektoren hitzemäßig der overkill. natürlich kann auch was passieren...aber mindestens mit helm sollte man halt fahren.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen...


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2007)

moin !

da ist man mal 24 h weg und schon in vergessenheit geraten  
wie ich sehen kann, kommt ihr auch gut ohne mich hier klar   

bin ich doch tatsächlich beim 24 h race darauf angesprochen worden, ob ich einer der taunusplauscher wer  . ich war sichtlich geschockt, wo ich doch ganz klar ibc-dimb-racing team taunus auf der startnummer stehen hatte und wahrscheinlich noch im awb-trikot da stand (das weiß ich nicht mehr so genau  ... )  

wie auch immer, wir begannen zu plauschen    und es stellte sich heraus, dass der kollege aus dem kölner fred kam, der einst im winterpokal von einem feindlichen plauscherübernahmeversuch heimgesucht wurde  

@mike :    alles gute deinem schlüsselbein. wird schon wieder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. Juni 2007)

Moin moin,





wissefux schrieb:


> ......
> 
> wie auch immer, wir begannen zu plauschen    und es stellte sich heraus, dass der kollege aus dem kölner fred kam, der einst im winterpokal von einem feindlichen plauscherübernahmeversuch heimgesucht wurde
> 
> ......


Sein Nick ist aber nicht Cheetah, oder?


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2007)

wo hier schon 3 teamis mitlesen :

es war ne tolle zeit mit euch und ein sehr schönes rennen  
danke nochmal für alles     

muß dem veranstalter jetzt der tollen strecke mal ein paar kritikpunkte mitteilen und hoffe sehr, dass sich zumindest in sachen nächtlicher beschallung etwas im nächsten jahr ändern wird ...


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Sein Nick ist aber nicht Cheetah, oder?



keine ahnung ... er fuhr ein scott mit rohloff


----------



## caroka (11. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> keine ahnung ... er fuhr ein scott mit rohloff



Sowas merke ich mir nicht.


----------



## fUEL (11. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo hier schon 3 teamis mitlesen :
> 
> es war ne tolle zeit mit euch und ein sehr schönes rennen
> danke nochmal für alles
> ...


 

Moin Fux moin Plauschers, moin Mike Wonder

Erst mal gute Besserung an den Pechvogel - heilt wieder und der Berg läuft nicht weg!(sprech aus Erfahrung)

Fux - Du hast Recht mit der nächtlichen Beschallung Ohropax alleine reicht nicht aus und so kaputt kann man sich nicht fahren, daß man in Ohnmacht fälllt weil danach ja noch richtig was von 24 Stunden übrig ist.

Naja und wenn die Ruheintervalle noch kürzer werden erst recht nicht  


Ich beneide Euch Plauschers um die Kreuznachtour vom we - so schöne trails und so entspanntes tempo, das Fehlen von Akkerstücken, die einem den letzten Mumm aus den Knochen reissen, bevor es in eine wirklich schönen Trail geht und das immer und immer wieder.....

Ein prima team wars und ne klasse Veranstaltung, Respekt noch mal an den Teamcheffe Daniel, der immer den Überblick hatte und die meissten Runden gekeult hat. 
Die Schlußrunde war obligatorisch seine.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2007)

Moin Plauscher und 24hler,
erstmal mal auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche an Wondermike 

@24hler: Zu unserer Schande müssen wir eingestehen nicht mehr vorbeigekommen zu sein. Wir waren aber wirklich platt am Samstag, einige wollte auch nicht sehen was sie verpasst haben  

...und jetzt erzählt endlich mal wie Ihr abgeschnitten seid!


----------



## fUEL (11. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Plauscher und 24hler,
> erstmal mal auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche an Wondermike
> 
> @24hler: Zu unserer Schande müssen wir eingestehen nicht mehr vorbeigekommen zu sein. Wir waren aber wirklich platt am Samstag, einige wollte auch nicht sehen was sie verpasst haben
> ...


 
Das ist Chefsache....musst de schon auf Daniel warten.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute hat's mich richtig böse erwischt. Bin schwer gestürzt und sitze jetzt mit einem Schlüsselbeinbruch zu Hause. Entsprechend ist natürlich die Stimmung. Und die Saison ist wieder mal gelaufen. Jetzt dürft Ihr mich mal ein bisschen bedauern.


Ach du Kacke!   Du hast aber auch ein Talent dafür, sowas immer im Frühsommer bei der Vorbereitung zu 24h-Rennen zu schaffen. Wünsche dir viel Glück bei der OP und gute Genesung. Wenigstens heilen Schlüsselbeine ziemlich fix. *Ausdrückliches Bedauern!*

Ja, wie man sieht, sind wir wieder zurück vom 24h-Rennen und leben noch. Es war wieder sehr lustig, wie letztes Jahr auch, wobei dieses Jahr immer wieder mehr oder weniger kleine Katastrophen (kleinere Verletzungen, Überraschende temporäre Abreise von Teilnehmern, Heavy Metal bei 3 Uhr nachts, Kinder auf der Strecke) eintraten. Dafür sind wir pannenfrei durch gekommen und außer meinen zwei kleinen Bodenproben ist mir auch von uns kein Sturz bekannt. Alle haben ihr Bestes gegeben und so sind wir mit 109 Runden auf Platz 13/30 auch soweit zufrieden.
Die Strecke hatte ihr gute und schlchten Seiten. Nach dem Startgelände ging es auf einem gemähten Wiesenstück leicht bergauf zu einem kurzen Asphaltstück. Im Anschluß daran folgte direkt der ekelhafteste Uphill, nämlich etwa 500 m auf einer gemähten, extrem holprigen Wiese bei 5-12 % bergauf. Man konnte quasi nicht rund treten und hat Unmengen Kraft aufgewendet, um hoch zu kommen und hatte immer das Gefühl, man wir festgehalten. Oben angekommen geht es nach einem Kurzen Schotterstück in einen Wiesendownhill, der in einen schönen Trail mündest. Dieser Trail von 700 m Länge war sehr schön flowig und man folg durch Kulen und über Wurzeln regelrecht an den Bäumen vorbei. Das letzte Stück war dann etwas steiler und rutschiger und endete in einer engen Rechtskurve, die im Laufe des Rennens immer schwerer zu fahren war. Unten angekommen ging es über eine Wiese mit einem Lupfer über eine Brücke in den Bergauftrail. Dieser war technisch nicht schwer, aber eigentlich ganz schön zu fahren. Fing unten mit etwa 16-17% an und wurde dann nach un nach flacher, bis man oben auf einen Forstweg traf. Dieser ging dann nochmals um zwei schnelle Kurven leicht bergab, bevor man stetig leicht bergauf dem Torbogen vor dem Ziel entgegen strebte. Hier auf dem Drückerstück konnte ich die meisten Leute überholen. Vor dem Ziel stand dann noch ein etwa 250 m langer Wiesendownhill an. Dieser war ziemlich holprig und nach 22 mal Geholper bei 40-50 km/h tun mir heute ganz schön die Hände weh.
Leider fehlten diesmal etwas die bekannten Gegener. Neben unserem zweiten IBC DIMB Racing Team NoFun kannte man eigentlich nur noch die AWB-Teams und einzelne Gesichter, wie den sipemue oder bierkiste. Die Eisbären waren trotz Meldung nicht gekommen, die Melibokusbiker haben wohl kein Team zustande bekommen und ihr habt ja auch gekniffen.  
War abschließend zumindest wieder sehr lustig und für 30  war das wieder eine sehr preiswerte Veranstaltung. Anstrengend war´s natürlich auch und ich hab mich nach den insgesamt 96 km/1900 hm (dabei zwei Streckentestrunden) schon lange nicht mehr so fertig gefühlt.  Ist halt alles mehr oder weniger Vollgas und der wenige Schlaf (ich hab glaub ich immerhin für etwa 80 min die Augen zu bekommen) hat sein Übriges getan.
Heute schau ich mir die Trans Germany-Etappe von Erbach nach Frammersbach an und werde dann im Laufe der Woche mal versuchen, aktiv zu regenerieren, damit ich Kiedrich wieder einigermaßen flott hin bekomme.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2007)

Top Leistung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2007)

cool,  respekt für euren willen und gratulation für euren erfolg


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

auch von mir hut ab. wenn ich 96/1900hm lese wird mir schlecht. das hätte ich nicht durchgestanden.


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

Morsche und Daumen hoch für die 24h


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

Das war heute morgen statistisch gesehen über die letzten 12 Jahre aber ein echter Ausreisser.

Kaum war ich unten in Kelkheim fing es an zu tröpfeln. Am Ortsausgang Richtung Liederbach habe ich mir dann die Regenjacke angezogen und dann hat es richtig geschüttet bis Frankfurt....

...und zwar so sehr, dass sowohl mein Bike als auch ich eigentlich komplett sauber geblieben sind...

... nur eben pudelnass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Anstrengend war´s natürlich auch und ich hab mich nach den insgesamt 96 km/1900 hm (dabei zwei Streckentestrunden) schon lange nicht mehr so fertig gefühlt.  Ist halt alles mehr oder weniger Vollgas und der wenige Schlaf (ich hab glaub ich immerhin für etwa 80 min die Augen zu bekommen) hat sein Übriges getan.



Respekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen Lugga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

moje,

ich werf mich jetzt auch in den Regen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> moje,
> 
> ich werf mich jetzt auch in den Regen.



Viel Spass - ist zum Glück ein warmer Regen, aber leider nicht monetär


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Lugga





Jo, hab ich ganz vergessen, guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## fUEL (11. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> auch von mir hut ab. wenn ich 96/1900hm lese wird mir schlecht. das hätte ich nicht durchgestanden.


 

Das hättest auch Du geschafft ! Teamgedanke,- da kneift keiner und jeder gibt alles, egal wie und unter welchen Umständen!
Als Einzelfahrer ist das denk ich schon schwerer, die Motivation aufrechtzuerhalten und da sind ja Leute die 80 Runden a 4 km und 83 hm fahren
Wobei der Daniel die meissten Runden gekeult hat.

Aber danach schläft man gut, musste leider paarmal aufstehen um so unappetittliches zeug auszuspucken, aber das war mir ja bei der gesundheitlichen Verfassung seit Freitag klar daß da was kommt.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das hättest auch Du geschafft ! Teamgedanke,- da kneift keiner und jeder gibt alles, egal wie und unter welchen Umständen!
> Als Einzelfahrer ist das denk ich schon schwerer, die Motivation aufrechtzuerhalten und da sind ja Leute die 80 Runden a 4 km und 83 hm fahren
> Wobei der Daniel die meissten Runden gekeult hat.
> 
> Aber danach schläft man gut, musste leider paarmal aufstehen um so unappetittliches zeug auszuspucken, aber das war mir ja bei der gesundheitlichen Verfassung seit Freitag klar daß da was kommt.




Hat Dich die Magen Darm Grippe auch erwischt oder sind folgen vom springen? Gute Besserung auch an Dich!


Sagt mal, gibts eigentlich irgenwo schon Ergebnisselisten vom Rennen? Auf der offiziellen Seite find ich nur die von den vergangenen Veranstaltungen.


----------



## caroka (11. Juni 2007)

@24 Stundler
Riesen Leistung, Respekt. 

@fUEL
Dir noch gute Besserung dazu.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2007)

Hab mir eben mal die Bilder von der Plauschertour am Samstag runtergeladen. Die laufen jetzt als Bildschirmschoner, wird wohl nix mehr mit arbeiten...


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

Soo heute Mittag klärt sich ob mein Rahmen doch in Wunschfarbe kommt oder nicht....
Falls nicht habe ich schon gesagt das ich den AM Rahmen haben will.
Binsch mal gespannt  Ich wünsch mir ja fast das der Rahmen nicht fertig ist 

//EDIT: Aber immerhin erkennen mich die Reisings jetzt schon an der Stimme


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Juni 2007)

hi plauscher,

nur für die, die es interessiert: am freitag fand in winterberg das erste froldrider-treffen statt. immerhin waren wir 19 teilnehmerinnen und teilnehmer (nachmittags ein paar mehr durch späte anreise). meinungen der teilnehmer könnt ihr im fred (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3779120#post3779120) nachlesen. da gibts dann auch links zu bildern.  vllt. ist einer von euch beim nächsten treffen dabei.


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> da ist man mal 24 h weg und schon in vergessenheit geraten
> wie ich sehen kann, kommt ihr auch gut ohne mich hier klar
> ...



@plauscher: kennt ihr den,der das geschrieben hat????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2007)

Ist das nicht der ehemalige Oberplauscher der sich da verleugnen ließ?
Sowas hätt ich vom Rotschopf nicht erwartet. 


Fux wart nur wenn mer es nächste mal unnerwegs sind....


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hi plauscher,
> 
> nur für die, die es interessiert: am freitag fand in winterberg das erste froldrider-treffen statt. immerhin waren wir 19 teilnehmerinnen und teilnehmer (nachmittags ein paar mehr durch späte anreise). meinungen der teilnehmer könnt ihr im fred (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3779120#post3779120) nachlesen. da gibts dann auch links zu bildern.  vllt. ist einer von euch beim nächsten treffen dabei.



Von wegen Winterberg, ihr wart beim Minigolfen!


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

@ Kater: Vielen Dank für die plastische Beschreibung des 24h-Rennens! Konnte mich ganz gut hinein versetzen.  Wieviel Runden bist Du denn so am Stück gefahren?


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von wegen Winterberg, ihr wart beim Minigolfen!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2007)

gude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

gude hkn


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude



Servus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

gude!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2007)

Ei gude wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei gude wie?



Na muss...

... so nach dem Mittagsmahl mit vollem Bauch


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2007)

Oh ja, das Mahl war nötig! Ich hätt am Samstag auch *Fleisch* essen sollen, heut morgen auf der Waage haben mir fast zwei Kilo gefehlt,und sowas kann ich mir nicht erlauben. Heut morgen bin ich dann erstmal beim Metzger vorbei und hab dann bis zum Mittagessen gebruncht


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ei gude wie?



wann bewältigen wir den mal wieder unseren haus- und hoftrail? wobei nach dem wolkenbruch gestern jetzt erstmal abtrocknen angesagt ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann bewältigen wir den mal wieder unseren haus- und hoftrail? wobei nach dem wolkenbruch gestern jetzt erstmal abtrocknen angesagt ist



Welchen der Vielen meinst Du denn genau?

Ich will heute abend eigentlich noch in den Taunus. Kann ja dann mal von der Schlammlage berichten


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann bewältigen wir den mal wieder unseren haus- und hoftrail? wobei nach dem wolkenbruch gestern jetzt erstmal abtrocknen angesagt ist



Sag Bescheid, wenn Du fertig bist (mit dem Abtrocknen)!


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welchen der Vielen meinst Du denn genau?
> 
> Ich will heute abend eigentlich noch in den Taunus. Kann ja dann mal von der Schlammlage berichten



Die Headbanger sind ein wenig beschränkt in ihrer Trail-Auswahl.  Seit dem Hader-Desaster kann es sich nur noch um Hubbel, oder Ht-Trail handeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

Mein Tipp wäre auch Ht-Trail gewesen...

... tja man soll halt nicht mit seinem Schicksal Hadern


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Oh ja, das Mahl war nötig! Ich hätt am Samstag auch *Fleisch* essen sollen, heut morgen auf der Waage haben mir fast zwei Kilo gefehlt,und sowas kann ich mir nicht erlauben. Heut morgen bin ich dann erstmal beim Metzger vorbei und hab dann bis zum Mittagessen gebruncht



Hmmm, aaahhh - jetzt weiß ich wer hier den ganzen Morgen schon so rumheult: Mein Bauch!  Muß ich sofort unterbinden.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welchen der Vielen meinst Du denn genau?
> 
> Ich will heute abend eigentlich noch in den Taunus. Kann ja dann mal von der Schlammlage berichten



*gg* na die die der lugga mir gezeigt hat...die üblichen verdächtigen...halt bergab...berichte mal das wäre toll, dann bleibt mein bike sauber 



Arachne schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, wenn Du fertig bist (mit dem Abtrocknen)!



FERTISCH 



Arachne schrieb:


> Die Headbanger sind ein wenig beschränkt in ihrer Trail-Auswahl.  Seit dem Hader-Desaster kann es sich nur noch um Hubbel, oder Ht-Trail handeln.



was denn für ein desaster am hader? weißt du was was ich nicht weiß?


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Tipp wäre auch Ht-Trail gewesen...
> 
> ... tja man soll halt nicht mit seinem Schicksal Hadern



den HT finde ich aber noch schön wenn es trocken ist...


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmm, aaahhh - jetzt weiß ich wer hier den ganzen Morgen schon so rumheult: Mein Bauch!  Muß ich sofort unterbinden.



mahlzeit


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ....
> was denn für ein desaster am hader? weißt du was was ich nicht weiß?



Postest Du hier nur, oder liest Du auch mal?

Alles kaputt und in den Weg geworfen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

...nach dem Schutt gestern? Und was ist mit dem von heute?


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Postest Du hier nur, oder liest Du auch mal?
> 
> Alles kaputt und in den Weg geworfen...



lesen hier? nö...wann denn?


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> lesen hier? nö...wann denn?



Naja, zu Deiner Zeit halt: kurz bevor der fUEL aufsteht...


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, zu Deiner Zeit halt: kurz bevor der fUEL aufsteht...



keine ahnung, wüßte nicht wo da was von kaputten haderweg stehen sollte...dachte eigentlich das ich alles gelesen haben sollte...lasse mich aber gerne von dir belehren das es irgendwo steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

Mein Bauch wird auch gleich gefüllt werden  wart ich schon den ganzen Tag drauf 
ich glaub ich geh dem C-Mensch auf der anderen Seite der Leitung auf die Nerven, die letzten 3x die ich angerufen habe betonte der immer so das ich sofort benachrichtigt werden wenns fertig ist. Glaub ich aber nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> lesen hier? nö...wann denn?



Hier im Forum habe ich es auch so explizit nicht gelesen - ich hatte lediglich mal gepostet, dass im oberen Bereich an einer Stelle out of the sudden eine Versammlung der Vereinigung halbstarker Felsen auf dem Weg stattgefunden hat.

Lugga hat aber am Samstag in KH berichtet, dass der Haderer vermutlich von einem Förster komplett verwüstet worden sei.


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Juni 2007)

So ihr Plauscher die Karwendelwölfe sind wieder zurück! 
War ein richtig geiles langes Wochenende mit allen Wettern (Gewitter in den Bergen). 
Was geht denn bei Euch diese Woche, ich möchte mal mein erlerntes (rieseige Sprünge)  im Taunus ausprobieren!

Gruß Rocky


----------



## fUEL (11. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mein Bauch wird auch gleich gefüllt werden  wart ich schon den ganzen Tag drauf
> ich glaub ich geh dem C-Mensch auf der anderen Seite der Leitung auf die Nerven, die letzten 3x die ich angerufen habe betonte der immer so das ich sofort benachrichtigt werden wenns fertig ist. Glaub ich aber nicht


 

Die haben in Ihrer Werbung ja alles auf den Punkt gebracht:

100% Wartezeit und 0% Canyon.

Diese Woche soll ja nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit auch endlich mein neuer Rahmen kommen. 

Ich hab auch die Vorfreude in mir.:
Kann auch schön sein zu warten, wenn der neue Rahmen nix kostet, da er den alten, der einen Dekor und Lackfehler hat ersetzt und nebenbei noch 2 Produktionsjahre weiter ist mit individualdekor und allem.
Das nenn ich vorbildlichen Kundenservice - livetime guarantee, amiland machts möglich.

Die neuen Laufräder hab ich ja nun schon sozusagen eingefahren auf dem 24 Stunden Rennen. 
Dann wird mein Rennfully sicher unter 10 kg sein, denn mit dem alten fuel Rahmen wiegt die Gesamtkiste 10.34 kg und der neue Rahmen ist leichter, die neue xtr ist leichter und die Ga kilo ist leichter - so schätze ich ca 9,7 bis 9,9 mit Pedale und Flaschenhalter Klingel und dem Scheißdreck fahrbereites Gewicht. 

Gehöre dann weiter zu denen die ein bike mit 100 Federweg oder weniger haben ( mache sogar nen Rückschritt indem ich dann 90 / 90 Federweg haben werde)

Aber 90 oder 100 was soll die Diskussion? funzen muß die Kiste und entweder für Schnellfahren, Touren oder fürs Grobe taugen. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht wirklich.


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @plauscher: kennt ihr den,der das geschrieben hat????



wer, wie, was  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der ehemalige Oberplauscher der sich da verleugnen ließ?
> Sowas hätt ich vom Rotschopf nicht erwartet.
> 
> 
> Fux wart nur wenn mer es nächste mal unnerwegs sind....



hab ich gar nicht ! war nur sehr verblüfft, dass mich der kollege als plauscher enttarnte  



Arachne schrieb:


> @ Kater: Vielen Dank für die plastische Beschreibung des 24h-Rennens! Konnte mich ganz gut hinein versetzen.  Wieviel Runden bist Du denn so am Stück gefahren?



bin zwar net de kater, kann dir aber sagen, dass 4 runden am stück schon heftig waren. man versucht ja schließlich vollgas zu geben ...
4 waren mein maximum, leute wie der sipemue sind 5 runden gefahren und davon jede einzelne schneller als meine allerschnellste am anfang


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ....
> Aber 90 oder 100 was soll die Diskussion? funzen muß die Kiste und entweder für Schnellfahren, Touren oder fürs Grobe taugen. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht wirklich.



Das stimmt zwar, bei meinereins muß sie aber für all das herhalten!


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> bin zwar net de kater, kann dir aber sagen, dass 4 runden am stück schon heftig waren. man versucht ja schließlich vollgas zu geben ...
> 4 waren mein maximum, leute wie der sipemue sind 5 runden gefahren und davon jede einzelne schneller als meine allerschnellste am anfang



Danke für die Info!  Fühlst Du Dich auch so geplättet, wie der Kater sich anhörte?


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!  Fühlst Du Dich auch so geplättet, wie der Kater sich anhörte?



nö, habe aus persönlichen gründen die nacht zu hause verbringen dürfen, somit keinen nightride machen können und dadurch insgesamt mit 14 runden die wenigsten runden zum ergebnis beigetragen.
kater hat glaube ich 22 runden gemacht ... irgendwann kommt der punkt, da merkst du jeden meter und so ne runde von 4 km zieht sich plötzlich. ich war vielleicht so 2-3 runden vor diesem punkt ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

Hab die Werbung heute auch schwarz auf weiß in der MB gesehen  man muss aber auch den zweiten Satz noch lesen, gilt nur für die Expressbikes. Aber ist das denn dann überhaupt noch 100% Canyon wenn die obligatorischen 3-9 Monate Wartezeit nicht mehr mit dabei sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (11. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hat Dich die Magen Darm Grippe auch erwischt oder sind folgen vom springen? Gute Besserung auch an Dich!
> 
> 
> Sagt mal, gibts eigentlich irgenwo schon Ergebnisselisten vom Rennen? Auf der offiziellen Seite find ich nur die von den vergangenen Veranstaltungen.


 

Nicht Magen Darm sondern taubeneiergroße Eiterbrocken aus dem Hals mit erhöhter Temperatur, Schwindel und Übelkeit.

Ich beneide Jeden, der heute frei hat.

Ergebnisslisten gibt es noch nicht vom Veranstalter. Aber die ganz vorne fuhren immer nur Einzelrunden, haben on thefly gewechselt und waren so um die 9 bis 10 min / Runde im Tiefflug.

Die Sieger waren somit Rundentechnisch gesehen ca 16,... % schneller unterwegs als wir.
130 Runden hatten die Sieger, wir 109 Runden.

Dafür müssen viele von denen ihre Jeans ne Nummer zu groß kaufen, damit die über die Oberschenkel passen


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lugga hat aber am Samstag in KH berichtet, dass der Had. vermutlich von einem Förster komplett verwüstet worden sei.



Ich hab vermutet das es der Förster war. Tatsache ist aber das alle aus Stein gebauten Sprünge zerstört. Die Steine wurden einfach auf den Weg geworfen, hoffentlich bricht sich kein Wanderer ein Bein


----------



## fUEL (11. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nö, habe aus persönlichen gründen die nacht zu hause verbringen dürfen, somit keinen nightride machen können und dadurch insgesamt mit 14 runden die wenigsten runden zum ergebnis beigetragen.
> kater hat glaube ich 22 runden gemacht ... irgendwann kommt der punkt, da merkst du jeden meter und so ne runde von 4 km zieht sich plötzlich. ich war vielleicht so 2-3 runden vor diesem punkt ...


 
Dein 4 er Block war geil, glaub da hast Du Dir so richtig den Frust über die verpassten Nightrides rausgedonnert.  
Nightride war geil auf dem ersten hat ich ne 39 er Zeit für 3 Runden, das ist fast zeitidentisch mit Tagesrunden, dank Lupine.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab vermutet das es der Förster war. Tatsache ist aber das alle aus Stein gebauten Sprünge zerstört. Die Steine wurden einfach auf den Weg geworfen, hoffentlich bricht sich kein Wanderer ein Bein



richtig, es würde dann sowieso durch die Medien gehen das gemeingefährliche Biker die Wanderwege durch Steinblockaden lebensgefährlich gemacht hätten...auch wenns ein Förster oder ne andere Wanderergruppe war.


----------



## padres-team (11. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Dein 4 er Block war geil, glaub da hast Du Dir so richtig den Frust über die verpassten Nightrides rausgedonnert.
> Nightride war geil auf dem ersten hat ich ne 39 er Zeit für 3 Runden, das ist fast zeitidentisch mit Tagesrunden, dank Lupine.


 
da hast du recht der war richtig supergeil, er ist richtig über die Strecke geflogen.
Ich muss sagen die 4 Runden in der Nacht zw. 1.35 und 2.25 waren echt super. Vorallem die letzte da bin ich unter 13 gefahren obwohl ich schon 3 in den Knochen hatte.


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (11. Juni 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> da hast du recht der war richtig supergeil, er ist richtig über die Strecke geflogen.
> Ich muss sagen die 4 Runden in der Nacht zw. 1.35 und 2.25 waren echt super. Vorallem die letzte da bin ich unter 13 gefahren obwohl ich schon 3 in den Knochen hatte.


 

Was macht der Arm, alter Heizer?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2007)

Nächstes Jahr brauchen wir ein Team für Gerd und Cracy, die waren echt geknickt weil sie nicht beim 24h Rennen dabei sein konnten


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> keine ahnung, wüßte nicht wo da was von kaputten haderweg stehen sollte...dachte eigentlich das ich alles gelesen haben sollte...lasse mich aber gerne von dir belehren das es irgendwo steht...



war mit der Zeit anders gemeint. Ich finde aber den Post nicht, an den ich mich zu erinnern glaube...


----------



## padres-team (11. Juni 2007)

Dem Arm geht es besser habe ihn gestern noch mit Eispackungen gekühlt und gesalbt. Bin vorhin nach dem großen Gewitter und Regen hier in Frankfurt auch schon wieder eine kleine flache Runde gefahren. Werde am Mittwoch mal im Gelände testen ob es geht, da ich am Sonntag ja in Kiedrich fahren will.


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr brauchen wir ein Team für Gerd und Cracy, die waren echt geknickt weil sie nicht beim 24h Rennen dabei sein konnten



Nächstes Jahr packen mir das einfach früher an! *Und *wir bleiben am Ball.  

Zumindest mal der Carsten, der Hirsch und der Maggo würden ja auch mitfahren. Und vielleicht haben dann ja auch caroka/sdf Zeit und Lust.


----------



## fUEL (11. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr brauchen wir ein Team für Gerd und Cracy, die waren echt geknickt weil sie nicht beim 24h Rennen dabei sein konnten


 
Plauscherteam, is doch klar, oder und wir jagen Euch dann wie die Hasen, oder die nicht vorhandenen Eisbären. 

Wenn ihr zu zweit bleibt müst ihr Euch aber an Iron simon messen lassen und das ist einfach Überirdisch, was der in den Beinen hat. Muß sich anfühlen wie Magma kurz vorm Ausbruch


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Dem Arm geht es besser habe ihn gestern noch mit Eispackungen gekühlt und gesalbt. Bin vorhin nach dem großen Gewitter und Regen hier in Frankfurt auch schon wieder eine kleine flache Runde gefahren. Werde am Mittwoch mal im Gelände testen ob es geht, da ich am Sonntag ja in Kiedrich fahren will.



Was war denn mit Deinem Arm passiert?


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ....
> Wenn ihr zu zweit bleibt müst ihr Euch aber an Iron simon messen lassen und das ist einfach Überirdisch, was der in den Beinen hat. Muß sich anfühlen wie Magma kurz vorm Ausbruch



Vielleicht könnte man da ja mal heimlich zapfen gehen! Wenn der damit fahren darf, kann das auch nicht unters Doping fallen...


----------



## fUEL (11. Juni 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Dem Arm geht es besser habe ihn gestern noch mit Eispackungen gekühlt und gesalbt. Bin vorhin nach dem großen Gewitter und Regen hier in Frankfurt auch schon wieder eine kleine flache Runde gefahren. Werde am Mittwoch mal im Gelände testen ob es geht, da ich am Sonntag ja in Kiedrich fahren will.


 
War gestern abend so fertig, daß mein fuel noch zerlegt neben den anderen bikes steht und ich singlespeed zum bäcker bin, um mir Brötchen zu holen.
*Heut war ich nicht im Wald* somit hat meine Frau wohl Recht dahin, daß ich erst mal geheilt bin.( lag allerdings am Allgemeinzustand und nicht am Überbiktsein)
Mach schön langsam, damit Du in der Hallgartener Zange alle überholen kannst.( auf dem bike)
Wünsch Dir weiterhin gute Besserung - immer schön schmieren und kühlen!


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Dein 4 er Block war geil, glaub da hast Du Dir so richtig den Frust über die verpassten Nightrides rausgedonnert.
> Nightride war geil auf dem ersten hat ich ne 39 er Zeit für 3 Runden, das ist fast zeitidentisch mit Tagesrunden, dank Lupine.



hab vom 4 er block nur noch die unkonzentriertheit in der 4. runde im singletrail in erinnerung, wo es mich dann fast geschmissen hätte ...

bist du eigentlich mit doppel-lupine gefahren ?
hast du den typ mit dem flugabwehrstrahler aufm helm mal in action gesehen   ich glaub, dagegen sieht selbst ne lupine lichttechnisch alt aus   hab nur mal am start gesehen, wie er die wechselzone mit dem ding nochmal deutlich erhellt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## padres-team (11. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was war denn mit Deinem Arm passiert?


 
Muskelzerrung im Bizeps. 
Bin bei einem meiner Runden immer Bergauf mit einem Arm gefahren um den anderen zu schonen. Hatte mich dann noch mit Compex-Geräten massieren lassen und bin dann nur noch 3 x 1 Runde gefahren dann war es vorbei.


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Muskelzerrung im Bizeps.
> Bin bei einem meiner Runden immer Bergauf mit einem Arm gefahren um den anderen zu schonen. Hatte mich dann noch mit Compex-Geräten massieren lassen und bin dann nur noch 3 x 1 Runde gefahren dann war es vorbei.



aber was für runden ...


----------



## fUEL (11. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab vom 4 er block nur noch die unkonzentriertheit in der 4. runde im singletrail in erinnerung, wo es mich dann fast geschmissen hätte ...
> 
> bist du eigentlich mit doppel-lupine gefahren ?
> hast du den typ mit dem flugabwehrstrahler aufm helm mal in action gesehen  ich glaub, dagegen sieht selbst ne lupine lichttechnisch alt aus  hab nur mal am start gesehen, wie er die wechselzone mit dem ding nochmal deutlich erhellt hat


 
Meine 2 te Lupine hat der Kili gefahren, damit er Gas geben konnte. Der fährt nämlich sehr ungern im Dunkelen und hat nur ne Mirage.
Das macht viel aus, wenn man sich sicherer fühlt.


----------



## padres-team (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo Fux,

ich habe den Typ mit der Flugabwehrlampe auf dem Helm gesehen, wie er bei uns vorbeigekommen ist. Da war es mal richtig hell, aber dem hat hinterher wahrscheinlich der Kopf ordenlich weh getan den das Ding war bestimmt nicht leicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

Gerd: wir packen das auch im zweier Team


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

@ kk: hast du schonmal die Ghost AMR midseasen Bikes angeschaut?


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

Jupp
Gefallen mir auch gut.
Kommen aber erst ende des Monats raus

//EDIT Allerdings ist der Preis für die Ausstattung genial.
Wenn TA mir den AM Rahmen nicht ohne Auspreis gibt bzw mein bunter CC Rahmen kommt werde ich wohl stornieren und ein AMR bestellen.
Ich bin mal gespannt wann sie heut anrufen...*hust*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

ich rate mal: gar nicht mehr 
Servicewüste DE 
Der C Mensch meint ja auch immer das ich direkt benachrichtigt werde wenns fertig ist, und weil die sich an ihre eigenen Worte nicht halten ruf ich trotzdem jeden Tag an ...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich rate mal: gar nicht mehr
> Servicewüste DE
> Der C Mensch meint ja auch immer das ich direkt benachrichtigt werde wenns fertig ist, und weil die sich an ihre eigenen Worte nicht halten ruf ich trotzdem jeden Tag an ...



Du machst das richtig. Druck aufbauen ist in solchen Fällen wichtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

@ kk: wann sehen wir dann mal sowas von dir wenn dus neue Bike hast?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

Lugga: ich denke nicht das die sich merken wer wie oft anruft  hat auch nix mit Druck zu tun, ich will nur mein Bike dann lass ich sie in Ruhe (nachdem sie meinen Freilauf und die Gabel ausgetauscht haben...)


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du machst das richtig. Druck aufbauen ist in solchen Fällen wichtig!



druck aufbauen ist in solchen fällen falsch, zumindest sollte man freundlich und sachlich bleiben. derjenige den du am anderen ende hast ist ein armer wurm, der wahrscheinlich im aushilfsstadium versucht nebenbei ein bisschen kohle zu verdienen. ich glaub den juckt das nicht sonderlich und c ist auch anscheinend nicht auf kunden angewiesen. die produzierten stückzahlen gehen eh fast restlos weg. der rest kommt dann im nächsten jahr zu günstigeren konditionen ins "sparbuch" und wenns aus versehen mal engpässe gibt ist sowieso irgendein zulieferer schuld. das der cheflogistiker in dem laden hochkant rausgeschmissen gehört ist meine meinung aber irgendwoher muss es ja kommen, dass c so günstig ist. 
bei ta und r und wie sie alle heißen ist es ja nicht wirklich anders.


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

Jo ich denke auch nicht das das heute noch was wird wenn ichs net selbst mache.
Zum Glück haben wir ne Telefonflat!

Ach und bezüglich des Videos:
Das mache ich jetzt schon heimlich mit meinem Marin *g*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

Ich denke immernoch das die mein Bike nicht aus der Montagelinie rausnehmen nur weil ich dem Kerl am Telefon aufn Sac* gehe


----------



## whitesummer (11. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Meine 2 te Lupine hat der Kili gefahren, damit er Gas geben konnte. Der fährt nämlich sehr ungern im Dunkelen und hat nur ne Mirage.
> Das macht viel aus, wenn man sich sicherer fühlt.



Das stimmt wohl. Aber mit Deiner Lupine ( nochmals danke ), muss ich schon echt sagen, hat das sogar echt Spass gemacht. Da bin ich ja gleich acht Runden im Dunkeln gefahren. Vielleicht bin ich ja jetzt auf den Geschmack des Nightrides gekommen  

Nochmal Respekt vor unserer Teamleistung  

War echt eine Erfahrung wert, vorallem auch der Teamgeist. Kann ich nur jedem Plauscher auch mal empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5Ab82QJw0zY&mode=related&search=

Wie der aufs Bike hüpt ist ja scharf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

krass 
unsereins würde sich dabei wohl ein Bein brechen


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)




----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

WOW 

TA hat eben angerufen !

Ich bekomme jetzt ein AM mit 160 hinten und 130 U-Turn vorne 

Besser so Gerd?


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

So bin mal wech bei meiner Oma


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> WOW
> 
> TA hat eben angerufen !
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

machs gut kk


----------



## Milass (11. Juni 2007)

Ich wollt nur ma anmerken das es mir wieder gut geht   glaub ich,

trotz krankheit letzte woche 449km geradelt 

Mittwoch wird aber kompliziert, sage noch bescheid obs klappt!


----------



## Hopi (11. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> krass
> unsereins würde sich dabei wohl ein Bein brechen



nein würdet Ihr nicht ist aber nur etwas für Plattformpedale. Wenn Du das Bike auf die Seite legst geht die oben liegende Kurbel immer nach unten weg.
Übung zum nachmachen Fuß auf das untere Pedal stellen gegen drücken und mit dem andern Fuß am Sattel ziehen um das Bike aufzurichten. Ist nur Übungssache geht aber mit einem Dirt oder BMX Bike besser als mit einem DH oder CC Bike. Mit einem BMX habe ich es hinbekommen mit meinem Fully noch nicht.


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

@Gerd:

Du darfst doch auch mal fahren
Fahren nicht kaputt machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @Gerd:
> 
> Du darfst doch auch mal fahren
> Fahren nicht kaputt machen!



Schaumerma, wie lange Du noch an einen Unterschied glaubst... 

Habe schon mal meine neuen Laufräder gesehen!  Sehen fein aus!  Der Einspeicher wird sie aber nochmal abdrücken und zentrieren. Morgen sind sie dann irgendwann fertig.


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

Mal sehn wie lange die halten


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mal sehn wie lange die halten



Die Mavic 823 sieht echt massiv aus...

Ich glaube, ich hole mir ein Paar RWS Schnellspanner dazu.


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

@Wm: und, OP?


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

Titanplatte in der Schulter? 

@Gerd:
Ja das sind sie  Aber die 819er hätten auch gereicht meinsch.
Bist ja net so schwer und in deinen Hinterbau passen doch gar nicht so breite Reifen rein oda?


----------



## Arachne (11. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Titanplatte in der Schulter?
> 
> @Gerd:
> Ja das sind sie  Aber die 819er hätten auch gereicht meinsch.
> Bist ja net so schwer und in deinen Hinterbau passen doch gar nicht so breite Reifen rein oda?



Ja, aber... Ich habe meine bsherigen Felgen immer seeeehhhr gründlich und super schnell kaputt gemacht.  Außerdem habe ich noch ein Paar 819er mit XT-Naben. Hatte ich damals noch für mein HT gekauft. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch doch ìrgendwann mal `ne Enduro...


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, aber... Ich habe meine bsherigen Felgen immer seeeehhhr gründlich und super schnell kaputt gemacht.  Außerdem habe ich noch ein Paar 819er mit XT-Naben. Hatte ich damals noch für mein HT gekauft. *Vielleicht habe ich ja auch doch ìrgendwann mal `ne Enduro... *


----------



## fUEL (11. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, aber... Ich habe meine bsherigen Felgen immer seeeehhhr gründlich und super schnell kaputt gemacht.  Außerdem habe ich noch ein Paar 819er mit XT-Naben. Hatte ich damals noch für mein HT gekauft. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch doch ìrgendwann mal `ne Enduro...


 
Bewerb dich doch mal als Materialtester bei der bike:
 
Sag denen du kannst es schneller sagen als die Kollegen von der Konkurrenz, weil bei Dir alles im Zeitraffer kollabiert, wofür andere Monate brauchen und sie, wenn sie dich damit beauftragen immer einen Wettbewerbsvorteil gegenüber der Mountainbike hätten.
Als nächstes Testobjekt würdest Du einen Sesl  oder ein Slayer vorschlagen oder ähnliches, weil gerade bei Eduros wär ja die Langlebigkeit und Haltbarkeit besonders wichtig. 

Für noch schnellere Ergebnisse sollte eine Reise nach Whistler schon mal drin sein und monatlich 1 mal Gardasee oder Monte Mottarone.
Ne Teilnahme an der Transrocky und die Singletrailhimalayaquerung sind ja dann Weihnachts- bzw Urlaubsgeld und überhaupt ohne dich als Tester würdest Du die Zukunft nicht rosig sehen, da Du ja auch von der Konkurrenz ein ähnliches Angebot mit Pamela Andersen  oder Liz Hurley als Sekretärin und nem Cayenne als Shuttleserviceundpannenmobil hättest.

Essensgutscheine im Sternerestaurant in Höhe von Unbegrenzt würdest Du auch noch vom 3 ten Mitbewerber on top kriegen.


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bewerb dich doch mal als Materialtester bei der bike:
> 
> Sag denen du kannst es schneller sagen als die Kollegen von der Konkurrenz, weil bei Dir alles im Zeitraffer kollabiert, wofür andere Monate brauchen und sie, wenn sie dich damit beauftragen immer einen Wettbewerbsvorteil gegenüber der Mountainbike hätten.
> Als nächstes Testobjekt würdest Du einen Sesl  oder ein Slayer vorschlagen oder ähnliches, weil gerade bei Eduros wär ja die Langlebigkeit und Haltbarkeit besonders wichtig.
> ...




................und irgendwann folgt dann die beförderung zum stylepolizeihauptwachmeister..............dann dürfen wir endlich guten gewissens beim brügelmann die restposten alter knallbunter rennradtrikots für wenisch kohle kaufen und uns trendsetter schimpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2007)

Die Eltern von meiner Zicke wollen mir die Titanachse und die ensprechende Gleitbuchse mal wieder schenken. Angeblich diesmal in besserer Qualität. Ich laß mich gerne überzeugen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

Uwe: da schlummert ne PN bei dir


klick


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ................und irgendwann folgt dann die beförderung zum stylepolizeihauptwachmeister..............dann dürfen wir endlich guten gewissens beim brügelmann die restposten alter knallbunter rennradtrikots für wenisch kohle kaufen und uns trendsetter schimpfen.



 

//EDIT

Ihr mit dem armen A-C immer


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe: da schlummert ne PN bei dir
> 
> 
> klick



ich wüßt ja schon gern mal ob der wirklich nix drauf hat. wenns so ist hat er am alten nix zu suchen, das zeug das da rumliegt braucht ne weile bis es rausgeeitert ist.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich wüßt ja schon gern mal ob der wirklich nix drauf hat. wenns so ist hat er am alten nix zu suchen, das zeug das da rumliegt braucht ne weile bis es rausgeeitert ist.



du bist doch der meinung das der nicht so grottig fährt...ich würd sagen erst mal feldi, x-trail, fuxi und wenn er dann immer noch ganz und motiviert ist, dann auch noch den alden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. Juni 2007)

@all
Danke für die guten Wünsche. 

OP ist am Mittwoch. Offenbar ein gesplitterter Bruch mit Bänderriss. Wird also nicht so ohne. Doc meint, es wird voraussichtlich ohne bleibende Schäden abgehen. Hoffen wir mal, dass die Herrschaften wissen, was sie tun.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

er hat nach verblockten Trails gefragt, das ist der verblockteste der mir auf anhieb eingefallen ist 
oder kennt jemand noch blockigere? Falls ja bitte sagen wo damit ich mal hinkann.
Hat jemand unter der Woche Zeit zum biken? Mittwoch z.b. oder Freitag. Mir is den ganzen Tag langweilig und grad im Moment hab ich tierisch das Bedürfnis mich auszutoben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> @all
> Danke für die guten Wünsche.
> 
> OP ist am Mittwoch. Offenbar ein gesplitterter Bruch mit Bänderriss. Wird also nicht so ohne. Doc meint, es wird voraussichtlich ohne bleibende Schäden abgehen. Hoffen wir mal, dass die Herrschaften wissen, was sie tun.



Ohje, das klingt ja gar nicht so toll  drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen das alles gut läuft und verheilt.


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> @all
> Danke für die guten Wünsche.
> 
> OP ist am Mittwoch. Offenbar ein gesplitterter Bruch mit Bänderriss. Wird also nicht so ohne. Doc meint, es wird voraussichtlich ohne bleibende Schäden abgehen. Hoffen wir mal, dass die Herrschaften wissen, was sie tun.



Autsch das tut ja beim lesen schon weh

Dann hoffe ich mal das alles glatt läuft!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> er hat nach verblockten Trails gefragt, das ist der verblockteste der mir auf anhieb eingefallen ist
> oder kennt jemand noch blockigere? Falls ja bitte sagen wo damit ich mal hinkann.
> Hat jemand unter der Woche Zeit zum biken? Mittwoch z.b. oder Freitag. Mir is den ganzen Tag langweilig und grad im Moment hab ich tierisch das Bedürfnis mich auszutoben



wir können gerne was ausmachen...aber nur wenn du keine sprintrunden machen willst und kein weltuntergang ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wir können gerne was ausmachen...aber nur wenn du keine sprintrunden machen willst und kein weltuntergang ist



Sprintrunde kann ich mir jederzeit allein geben  und wenn ich den iggi richtig verstanden habe dann soll ich mich um ne Tour kümmern nach der er nicht mehr so ganz genau weiß ob er noch im stehen Pinkeln kann oder ob er sich setzen muss  Dachte da an Feldi, Trail bis ganz runter, über Fuxi zum Alde, Trail bis ganz runter, Feldi, X-Trail bis über die b8, dann Atzelberg und von da aus heim. Wenn er dann noch gradeausgucken kann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter  da kann ich mich dann also auch richtig platt machen.
Für uns würd ich eher entspannt und stark Traillastig vorschlagen  kann ich auch mal den Selfmade-KeFü-Praxis-Test machen  und schauen ob son Knackgeräusch noch schlimmer werden kann 
Wann würds dir denn gut passen? Mittwoch oder Freitag wäre wohl ganz gut. Jeweils früher Nachmittag so um die 1500 rum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Einspeicher wird sie aber nochmal abdrücken und zentrieren. Morgen sind sie dann irgendwann fertig.



Wir können die Arbeit ja hinterher mal mit meinem Tensiometer kontrollieren 

Bin zurück. Kam etwas spät aus der Firma, war daher etwas in Eile und bin rauf mal wieder seit langem nur Waldautobahn bis auf den Feldi geknüppelt. Runter dann unterer Teil X-Trail, Roter Kreuz Trail, Naturfreundehaus-Trail.

Fazit: Schlammfaktor derzeit leicht bis mittel mit ein paar Ausreissern


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> @all
> Danke für die guten Wünsche.
> 
> OP ist am Mittwoch. Offenbar ein gesplitterter Bruch mit Bänderriss. Wird also nicht so ohne. Doc meint, es wird voraussichtlich ohne bleibende Schäden abgehen. Hoffen wir mal, dass die Herrschaften wissen, was sie tun.


Was'n Pech. Alles Gute für die OP auch von mir. Wie sagte schon mein Vadder: Senge vergeht, Ar*** besteht. Will heißen, es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten .


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wann würds dir denn gut passen? Mittwoch oder Freitag wäre wohl ganz gut. Jeweils früher Nachmittag so um die 1500 rum



mittwoch wäre ok...15 uhr am roten kreuz?


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juni 2007)

@Hohenfelsteilnehmer: Reschbeggd. 


Arachne schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr packen mir das einfach früher an! *Und *wir bleiben am Ball.
> 
> Zumindest mal der Carsten, der Hirsch und der Maggo würden ja auch mitfahren. Und vielleicht haben dann ja auch caroka/sdf Zeit und Lust.


Ich weiss, ich hab letztes Jahr die Klappe ganz schön aufgerissen und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich die damals die Frage aufgeworfen, ob wir da aus Gaudi nicht auch mitmachen wollen; Asche über mein Haupt auch wenns mangels Haare nicht hängen bleibt.
Da ich von März bis Ende Mai max. 1 x die Woche biken konnte, hatte ich ein wenig fracksausen und deshalb mehr oder weniger die Klappe gehalten.
Versuchen wir es nächstes Jahr; vielleicht haben wir dann ja auch die Trikots  und die Eisbären trauen sich an den Start .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

Lieber 1530, im ungüstigen Fall müsste ich mich sonst in ner dreiviertelstd da hoch hetzen (jaja, die Bahn...)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

@Wondermike: Gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Eltern von meiner Zicke



Welche dispektierliche Ausdrucksweise - Pfui!


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> @all
> Danke für die guten Wünsche.
> 
> OP ist am Mittwoch. Offenbar ein gesplitterter Bruch mit Bänderriss. Wird also nicht so ohne. Doc meint, es wird voraussichtlich ohne bleibende Schäden abgehen. Hoffen wir mal, dass die Herrschaften wissen, was sie tun.



shit. bleibt ewirklich nur das beste zu wünschen.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juni 2007)

@Wondermike:


----------



## fUEL (11. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Was'n Pech. Alles Gute für die OP auch von mir. Wie sagte schon mein Vadder: Senge vergeht, Ar*** besteht. Will heißen, es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten .


@ Mike:
Hoffe Du hast Dir ein gutes Krankenhaus ausgesucht für die OP.
Die Reha ist das Zweitwichtigste und Dein Wille alles wieder zu richten steuert den Heilungsprozess.
Klotz ran und gib Alles.-Gute Besserung
Frank


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Eltern von meiner Zicke wollen mir die Titanachse und die ensprechende Gleitbuchse mal wieder schenken. Angeblich diesmal in besserer Qualität. Ich laß mich gerne überzeugen





wahltho schrieb:


> Welche dispektierliche Ausdrucksweise - Pfui!


Ich denke nicht das er die Parentalgeneration seiner Fabienne meint (sonst würd ich bei Ihr mal anfragen, wann de Lugga Geburtstag hat) sondern die Färma, diewodaso öfter mal nen neuen Rahmen oder Hintergabeln spendiert  .... oder war das so ne Ami-Färma, diewodaso sich so nach Schmutz nenne duen ... 

oder wahltho mit 2h versteht aach de Lugga mittlerweile ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juni 2007)

... ich könnd mir auch mal wieder ne andere Signatur zulegen ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juni 2007)

noch 814 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

ich auch, schon passiert...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> noch 814 ...



heut nimmer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2007)

gute Nacht  morgen kann nur besser werden...


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juni 2007)

Soo ich geh jetzt ma in die Heia


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ..ö sondern die Färma, diewodaso öfter mal nen neuen Rahmen oder Hintergabeln spendiert..



Ah, oui - maitenan j'ai compris


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gute Nacht  morgen kann nur besser werden...



du sagst es, heut war bei uns in der anstalt echt mal wieder so ein volltreffertag.manchmal frage ich mich warum der liebe gott die gehirnamputierten nicht besser verteilt hat. die können nicht alle direkt mit uns zu tun haben, entweder stecken ausserirdische oder der geheimdienst dahinter und machen ein experiment wieviel blödheit auf einen haufen passt, ohne das ein geschichtlich tragisches/verhängnisvolles ereignis seinen lauf nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

pssssssssssssst.........die lesen bestimmt hier mit.


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

@hkn: bist dus wirklich?! sag die parole..............vertrauen allein ist hier nicht angebracht.


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

neben mir sitzt auch so ein unheimliches wesen. es hockt im dunkeln und füllt mit einem stift 9einzelne blöcke aus wiederrum 9einzelnen zellen mit mystischen, immer widerkehrenden zahlen aus................ich hab angst!!!!!!!


----------



## wondermike (11. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> @ Mike:
> Hoffe Du hast Dir ein gutes Krankenhaus ausgesucht für die OP.
> Die Reha ist das Zweitwichtigste und Dein Wille alles wieder zu richten steuert den Heilungsprozess.
> Klotz ran und gib Alles.-Gute Besserung
> Frank



Na ja, bin in der Hochtaunusklinik in B.H. Da ich so ein Teil erfreulicherweise vor dem kleinen Malheur seit sehr langer Zeit nicht mehr von innen gesehen habe, weiß ich nicht, ob die besser oder schlechter ist als andere.


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

schaut bei euch am besten auch mal nach, wer weiß wo die sich verstecken. die höhren und lesen und sehen alles. sie sind unter uns.....


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schaut bei euch am besten auch mal nach, wer weiß wo die sich verstecken. die höhren und lesen und sehen alles. sie sind unter uns.....



Habbe die Disch schon übernomme ??? Oder hast wieder was vom Lugga gerauchd  (des derf mer doch nur raache, wenn mer des mid de Kinner schon ferdisch had )
Oder bisde noch uff de A****** und scheinbar edwas übera****det. Solle mer de Notarzt rufe ???


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

PAROLE!!!!!!!!!!!!sonst gibts von meiner seite aus keinerlei statements.


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juni 2007)

Speiseeis <Enter>


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juni 2007)

Lugga, Du mußd dich doch da auskenne, was machd mern da am besde 

 ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Speiseeis <Enter>



Oder 
Hubbel <Enter> .....

Spitzkehre <Enter> .....

Umsetzen  <Enter> .....

Enduro <Enter> .....

Beim Gerd würd ichs mit "SESL"  <Enter> ..... probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2007)

Gute Nacht, ich besuche Euch auch mal auf der Geschlossenen


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

gude carsten. ich bin heilfroh dass dus wirklich bist.....*schweißvonderstirnwisch*


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juni 2007)

Na dann geh mal Duschen .... habe ich vor 2 Std. auch gemacht, nachdem ich von einen kleinen Tour um den Staufen zurückkam  .... (und weeeeeeeeeg)


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, ich besuche Euch auch mal auf der Geschlossenen



du bist stets willkommen


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, ich besuche Euch auch mal auf der Geschlossenen


Wir Plauscher machen nach Außen immerhin einen geschlossenen Eindruck !


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juni 2007)

Mal morsche im Schbischel gugge, was en Schönheitsschlaf aus meinem Ziffernblatt noch zaubern kann.... gude N8 beisammen.


----------



## Maggo (11. Juni 2007)

ich mach das auch mal, obwohl ich das ja nicht wirklich nötig habe.

gud n8


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bewerb dich doch mal als Materialtester bei der bike:
> 
> Sag denen du kannst es schneller sagen als die Kollegen von der Konkurrenz, weil bei Dir alles im Zeitraffer kollabiert, wofür andere Monate brauchen und sie, wenn sie dich damit beauftragen immer einen Wettbewerbsvorteil gegenüber der Mountainbike hätten.
> Als nächstes Testobjekt würdest Du einen Sesl  oder ein Slayer vorschlagen oder ähnliches, weil gerade bei Eduros wär ja die Langlebigkeit und Haltbarkeit besonders wichtig.
> ...



Ok, wo muß ich unterschreiben?    

So träume (vielleicht nicht ganz so phantasievoll) hatte ich schon vor 10-15 Jahren zu meiner Rennradzeit... Da ging auch dauernd etwas kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ................und irgendwann folgt dann die beförderung zum stylepolizeihauptwachmeister..............dann dürfen wir endlich guten gewissens beim brügelmann die restposten alter knallbunter rennradtrikots für wenisch kohle kaufen und uns trendsetter schimpfen.



Das Du immer auf meinen tollen Langarm-Trikots rumreiten mußt!


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich wüßt ja schon gern mal ob der wirklich nix drauf hat. wenns so ist hat er am alten nix zu suchen, das zeug das da rumliegt braucht ne weile bis es rausgeeitert ist.



Nach seinen Videos  zu urteilen, würde ich ersteres sofort unterschreiben!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> @all
> Danke für die guten Wünsche.
> 
> OP ist am Mittwoch. Offenbar ein gesplitterter Bruch mit Bänderriss. Wird also nicht so ohne. Doc meint, es wird voraussichtlich ohne bleibende Schäden abgehen. Hoffen wir mal, dass die Herrschaften wissen, was sie tun.



 Prima, dass der Doc es wieder hinbekommt!  Jedenfalls drück ich Dir beide!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Hohenfelsteilnehmer: Reschbeggd.
> 
> Ich weiss, ich hab letztes Jahr die Klappe ganz schön aufgerissen und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich die damals die Frage aufgeworfen, ob wir da aus Gaudi nicht auch mitmachen wollen; Asche über mein Haupt auch wenns mangels Haare nicht hängen bleibt.
> Da ich von März bis Ende Mai max. 1 x die Woche biken konnte, hatte ich ein wenig fracksausen und deshalb mehr oder weniger die Klappe gehalten.
> Versuchen wir es nächstes Jahr; vielleicht haben wir dann ja auch die Trikots  und die Eisbären trauen sich an den Start .



 1. Gaudi!!!!!, ..., 1000. Gucken was geht...


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> .... oder war das so ne Ami-Färma, diewodaso sich so nach Schmutz nenne duen ...
> ...


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> neben mir sitzt auch so ein unheimliches wesen. es hockt im dunkeln und füllt mit einem stift 9einzelne blöcke aus wiederrum 9einzelnen zellen mit mystischen, immer widerkehrenden zahlen aus................ich hab angst!!!!!!!



_Suuuuuu......Dooooooo......Kuuuuuuu........ Uuuuuaaaahhhh....._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> PAROLE!!!!!!!!!!!!sonst gibts von meiner seite aus keinerlei statements.



SESL!

Un???


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Beim Gerd würd ichs mit "SESL"  <Enter> ..... probieren



Uupps, woher kennt der mich???


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

Hmmmmmm,

haaaalllloooooo...

habe fertig un kaaner is mer da!  -> vorsichtiger, geräuschloser Rückzug...


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juni 2007)

Moin


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Hohenfelsteilnehmer: Reschbeggd.
> 
> Ich weiss, ich hab letztes Jahr die Klappe ganz schön aufgerissen und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich die damals die Frage aufgeworfen, ob wir da aus Gaudi nicht auch mitmachen wollen; Asche über mein Haupt auch wenns mangels Haare nicht hängen bleibt.
> Da ich von März bis Ende Mai max. 1 x die Woche biken konnte, hatte ich ein wenig fracksausen und deshalb mehr oder weniger die Klappe gehalten.
> Versuchen wir es nächstes Jahr; vielleicht haben wir dann ja auch die Trikots  und die Eisbären trauen sich an den Start .


Es ist doch ziemlich wurscht, wieviel man trainiert hat. Für den Sieg hätte es bei euch genau wie bei uns nicht gereicht. Letzter wärt ihr aber sicher auch nicht geworden, da waren ganz andere Kaliber am Start. Die hättest du sogar mit dem Enduro noch ziemlich platt gemacht. Das Motto für so eine Veranstaltung muß immer sein: Das Ergebnis ist dann gut, wenn die Teilnehmer Spaß dran hatten, es einzufahren. Welche Zahl dann da steht ist Makulatur!


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Es ist doch ziemlich wurscht, wieviel man trainiert hat. Für den Sieg hätte es bei euch genau wie bei uns nicht gereicht. Letzter wärt ihr aber sicher auch nicht geworden, da waren ganz andere Kaliber am Start. Die hättest du sogar mit dem Enduro noch ziemlich platt gemacht. Das Motto für so eine Veranstaltung muß immer sein: Das Ergebnis ist dann gut, wenn die Teilnehmer Spaß dran hatten, es einzufahren. Welche Zahl dann da steht ist Makulatur!



na hoffentlich liest das keiner aus dem racing-team fred   

meinen segen für die aussage hast du


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na hoffentlich liest das keiner aus dem racing-team fred


Warum nicht? Jeder hat sportlich gegeben, was unter den gegebenen Umständen drin war und hatten abschließend betrachtet alle unseren Spaß. Ob dann nun 13, 12, 16 oder 8 vor dem Ergebnis steht ist mir persönlich bei einem 24h-Rennen ziemlich wurscht. 
Bei einem Einzelrennen, wo ich auch alle Fehler bei mir selbst suchen kann, sehe ich das ein bißchen anders.


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Es ist doch ziemlich wurscht, wieviel man trainiert hat. Für den Sieg hätte es bei euch genau wie bei uns nicht gereicht. Letzter wärt ihr aber sicher auch nicht geworden, da waren ganz andere Kaliber am Start. Die hättest du sogar mit dem Enduro noch ziemlich platt gemacht. Das Motto für so eine Veranstaltung muß immer sein: Das Ergebnis ist dann gut, wenn die Teilnehmer Spaß dran hatten, es einzufahren. Welche Zahl dann da steht ist Makulatur!



iss ja prinzipiell absolut richtig. ich denke auch nicht, dass der carsten damit sagen wollte, dass wenn es nicht aufs treppchen reicht es sich nicht lohnt mitzufahren. bei mir iss momentan ordentlich die luft raus und das hängt eindeutig damit zusammen, dass ich nicht sooft aufs rad steigen kann wie es nötig wäre um bei einer solche va durchzustehen. ganz sicher wären größte teile des teams komplett ohne ambitionenen auf ne gute platztierung gestartet. nur wenn halt fast gar nichts geht.........

nächstes jahr ziehen wir das durch. ich werde das auch mit den ausserirdischen besprechen,dass sie mich dann ab und an früher gehn lassen um ne vernünftige vorbereitung zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2007)

MOin Moin


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss ja prinzipiell absolut richtig. ich denke auch nicht, dass der carsten damit sagen wollte, dass wenn es nicht aufs treppchen reicht es sich nicht lohnt mitzufahren.


Wollte euch auch keinen überzogenen Siegeswillen zusprechen. Ich will nur sagen, daß das Argument "hab zu wenig trainiert" hier nicht zieht. 4 Stunden Radfahren kann hier aus dem Thread wohl jeder. Noch dazu über 24 Stunden in kleine Portionen verteilt auf einer technisch vergleichsweise einfachen Strecke. Ist umgerechnet jeweils ein 2 Stunden-Tour am Tag. Man muß das ja nicht unbedingt im Renntempo tun. Der Spaß zählt und den kann hier jeder haben, wie er will.

However: Ich hoffe, ihr ringt euch für nächstes Jahr durch! Ihr habt da echt gefehlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

Morgen,

hab ich schee geträumt...


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ihr habt da echt gefehlt!



das höhrt sich doch gut an.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

Morgen Schatzi


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2007)

ei gude mahlzeit.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

Shice Wetter draußen!


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss ja prinzipiell absolut richtig. ich denke auch nicht, dass der carsten damit sagen wollte, dass wenn es nicht aufs treppchen reicht es sich nicht lohnt mitzufahren. bei mir iss momentan ordentlich die luft raus und das hängt eindeutig damit zusammen, dass ich nicht sooft aufs rad steigen kann wie es nötig wäre um bei einer solche va durchzustehen. ganz sicher wären größte teile des teams komplett ohne ambitionenen auf ne gute platztierung gestartet. nur wenn halt fast gar nichts geht.........
> 
> nächstes jahr ziehen wir das durch. ich werde das auch mit den ausserirdischen besprechen,dass sie mich dann ab und an früher gehn lassen um ne vernünftige vorbereitung zu haben.


Sooooo isses


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Shice Wetter draußen!



bei uns ist soweit ok. 

ich muss mal so langsam zum experiment. die holen mich sonst glaub ich irgendwie hier raus....


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Juni 2007)

Morsche übrischens,


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ....Man muß das ja nicht unbedingt im Renntempo tun.


 Ich kenn kein anderes Tempo wenn ich mit Euch fahre 



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Der Spaß zählt und den kann hier jeder haben, wie er will.
> However: Ich hoffe, ihr ringt euch für nächstes Jahr durch! Ihr habt da echt gefehlt!


... na dann pack mers o


----------



## caroka (12. Juni 2007)

Moin moin, 
Parole: Taunusplauscherdimba...... Maggo ich bins wirklich.   

Ach, war das gut. Hab gerade alles von gestern Abend nachgelesen. Schön, wenn man einen Tag mit Lachen beginnen kann.  

Mach mich im Moment ein bisschen rar, geht aber leider nicht anders. 

@WM
Ich drück Dir die Daumen für die OP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... ganz sicher wären größte teile des teams komplett ohne ambitionenen auf ne gute platztierung gestartet. ...


Wer ist der andere Teil???  


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Der Spaß zählt und den kann hier jeder haben, wie er will.
> 
> However: Ich hoffe, ihr ringt euch für nächstes Jahr durch! Ihr habt da echt gefehlt!


 

EDIT: Oh, äh, moje!


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Jeder hat sportlich gegeben, was unter den gegebenen Umständen drin war und hatten abschließend betrachtet alle unseren Spaß. Ob dann nun 13, 12, 16 oder 8 vor dem Ergebnis steht ist mir persönlich bei einem 24h-Rennen ziemlich wurscht.
> Bei einem Einzelrennen, wo ich auch alle Fehler bei mir selbst suchen kann, sehe ich das ein bißchen anders.



na ja, weil im fred da drüben mehr ne diskussion aus racer-sicht entstanden ist und man sich teilweise über langsame fahrer aufregt bzw. versucht sich zu rechtfertigen, wenn man einen zusammengebrüllt hat  
wer sich nicht mit langsamen fahren anfreunden kann, *die im übrigen den geilen flair einer solchen veranstaltung zum größten teil ausmachen !*, der sollte bundesliga xc fahren und nicht an rennen teilnehmen, wo eben unterschiedliche leistungsklassen mitfahren. da gehört dann eben beiderseitiger respekt und verständnis dazu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> hab ich schee geträumt...



Von was denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, weil im fred da drüben mehr ne diskussion aus racer-sicht entstanden ist und man sich teilweise über langsame fahrer aufregt bzw. versucht sich zu rechtfertigen, wenn man einen zusammengebrüllt hat


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Von was denn?



Ja in meinem Alter muß man da zurecht fragen. Es hat nichts mit dem weibl. Geschlecht zu tun gehabt  wobei mir das zu denken gibt, es wird doch nicht schon soweit sein? 

Hab im Traum ganz viele Spitzkehren gesehen, die wurden von einem mit ner Zicke wie ich se im Keller stehen hab, perfekt auf dem Vorderad bewältigt  Ich muß nicht erwähnen das das ganze in einer unbeschreiblichen Kulisse stattgefunden hat


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2007)

81minuten nix passiert. seid ihr krank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2007)

... krank 'eh, aber gerade busy


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juni 2007)

Hehehe, in Sachen eigenwillige Abfahrt ist dem Rocky und mir am letzten Mittwoch ein wahrer Brüller gelungen.

Auf dem Weg nach Mittenwald haben wir kurz vor Ladenschluß in einem Garmischer Sportgeschäft Halt gemacht. Man kann sich ja mal ansehen, was im tiefen Bayern so feilgeboten wird. Eine Hose und ein Trikot kann man schließlich immer gebrauchen. Beim Zahlen hat dann jeder von uns noch eine Dose Assos rausgehandelt. Wir unterhalten uns gerade mit dem Typen an der Kasse über Gott und die Welt, die im Untergeschoß und vor dem Laden ausgestellten Bikes, da kommt ein weiterer Verkäufer in den Laden gefahren.

Halb im Spaß sagen wir zu ihm: "Jetzt umsetzen, und dann die Treppe in die Bikeabteilung runter." Meinen üblichen Spruch ("die meistens fahrn's) kann ich mir natürlich nicht verkneifen. Mit einer fadenscheinigen Begründung lehnt der Junge aber ab und will sich mit dem Gegenangebot galant aus der Verlegenheit lavieren. Geistesgegenwärtig halte ich Rocky meine Einkaufstüte hin und sage: "Halt mal kurz." 

So schnell habe ich noch nie jemanden die Gesichtszügen entgleisen sehen, wie in diesem Moment. Auf einen Schlag stehen sämtliche Angestellte des Ladens um uns rum und erzählen was von dringendem Kassenabschluß, Inventur, Steuerfahndung und ähnlichem, nur damit wir endlich und ohne unsere unnachahmlichen fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten zu präsentieren, den Laden verlassen.


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2007)

geil das hätt ich gern gesehn.....


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ...
> So schnell habe ich noch nie jemanden die Gesichtszügen entgleisen sehen, wie in diesem Moment. Auf einen Schlag stehen sämtliche Angestellte des Ladens um uns rum und erzählen was von dringendem Kassenabschluß, Inventur, Steuerfahndung und ähnlichem, nur damit wir endlich und ohne unsere unnachahmlichen fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten zu präsentieren, den Laden verlassen.



  

Die müssen von eurem letzten Versuch gehört haben... War das nicht in Atlantis, welches dann unter ging?!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juni 2007)

Will ich nicht ausschließen. Das ist aber erst passiert, als die Atlanten versucht haben, es uns nachzumachen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2007)

Naja, verübeln kann ich den Ladeninhabern/Verkäufern die Reaktion nicht gerade *duckundganzschnellwech*


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hehehe, in Sachen eigenwillige Abfahrt ist dem Rocky und mir am letzten Mittwoch ein wahrer Brüller gelungen.
> 
> Auf dem Weg nach Mittenwald haben wir kurz vor Ladenschluß in einem Garmischer Sportgeschäft Halt gemacht. Man kann sich ja mal ansehen, was im tiefen Bayern so feilgeboten wird. Eine Hose und ein Trikot kann man schließlich immer gebrauchen. Beim Zahlen hat dann jeder von uns noch eine Dose Assos rausgehandelt. Wir unterhalten uns gerade mit dem Typen an der Kasse über Gott und die Welt, die im Untergeschoß und vor dem Laden ausgestellten Bikes, da kommt ein weiterer Verkäufer in den Laden gefahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja, verübeln kann ich den Ladeninhabern/Verkäufern die Reaktion nicht gerade *duckundganzschnellwech*



Wenn sie gewusst hätten, dass Hans Rey bei mir in die Schule gegangen ist, wären sie sicher entspannter gewesen. 

Weil ich aber so bescheiden und zurückhaltend bin, habe ich darauf verzichtet, es ihnen zu sagen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2007)

Hätte Potenzial für ein Youtube-Video:

Du setzt Dich dann auf's Bike rauscht in den Keller und landest in einem Haufen von Ausstellungs-Bikes 

unbezahlbar, für alles andere gibt es Eurocard...


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juni 2007)

servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2007)

servus hkn


----------



## caroka (12. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja in meinem Alter muß man da zurecht fragen. Es hat nichts mit dem weibl. Geschlecht zu tun gehabt  wobei mir das zu denken gibt, es wird doch nicht schon soweit sein?
> 
> Hab im Traum ganz viele Spitzkehren gesehen, die wurden von einem mit ner Zicke wie ich se im Keller stehen hab, perfekt auf dem Vorderad bewältigt  Ich muß nicht erwähnen das das ganze in einer unbeschreiblichen Kulisse stattgefunden hat



Lugga, ich hoffe das gibt Dir zu denken.


----------



## caroka (12. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hehehe, in Sachen eigenwillige Abfahrt ist dem Rocky und mir am letzten Mittwoch ein wahrer Brüller gelungen.
> 
> Auf dem Weg nach Mittenwald haben wir kurz vor Ladenschluß in einem Garmischer Sportgeschäft Halt gemacht. Man kann sich ja mal ansehen, was im tiefen Bayern so feilgeboten wird. Eine Hose und ein Trikot kann man schließlich immer gebrauchen. Beim Zahlen hat dann jeder von uns noch eine Dose Assos rausgehandelt. Wir unterhalten uns gerade mit dem Typen an der Kasse über Gott und die Welt, die im Untergeschoß und vor dem Laden ausgestellten Bikes, da kommt ein weiterer Verkäufer in den Laden gefahren.
> 
> ...



So groß sind die Unterschiede zwischen Plauschern und Wölfen gar nicht.  *kopfschüttelndmiteinemGrinsenimGesicht*


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

Die Ergebnisse vom 24h Rennen sind da


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

hier ist ja Stimmung 


in Neu-Isenburg Donnerts Gewitterts und es schüttet


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

...und das Freibad wurd wegem Eichenprozessionsspinner geschlossen, wie soll ich jetzt meine Kids ertragen??


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier ist ja Stimmung
> 
> 
> in Neu-Isenburg Donnerts Gewitterts und es schüttet



Hast Du es gut, in WI ist es super schwül, bei Sonnenschein.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

gut hab ich es ab 1600


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gut hab ich es ab 1600



ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> servus hkn



gude wahltho




Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier ist ja Stimmung
> 
> 
> in Neu-Isenburg Donnerts Gewitterts und es schüttet



och hier ist blauer himmel und trocken *freu*


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

Wg unserer Herbsttour, Cracy hat im Prinzip abgesagt. Falls sonst noch jemand absagen möchte dann ist heute ein guter Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juni 2007)

In OU hat es geschüttet wie aus Eimern


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wg unserer Herbsttour, Cracy hat im Prinzip abgesagt. Falls sonst noch jemand absagen möchte dann ist heute ein guter Zeitpunkt.



ich bin vom prinzip her immer noch guter dinge  ich glaube das es ganz fett wird. also ich sage erstmal nicht ab


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> In OU hat es geschüttet wie aus Eimern


Nicht nur da. Trotzdem will ich mich nacher mal 1-2 Stündchen zu einer lockeren Rekom-Runde auf´s Bike schwingen, wenn es von oben trocken bleibt.


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich bin vom prinzip her immer noch guter dinge  ich glaube das es ganz fett wird. also ich sage erstmal nicht ab



Wo gehts hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Wo gehts hin?



auf ne herbst-tour


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juni 2007)

Rück mal n bissel mehr Input raus 

Ach und wann bekomme ich die Schablone?


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wg unserer Herbsttour, Cracy hat im Prinzip abgesagt. Falls sonst noch jemand absagen möchte dann ist heute ein guter Zeitpunkt.



 

In WI regnet es mittlerweile auch...


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>




Cracy hat in der betreffenden Zeit Berufschule, Blockunterricht


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ach und wann bekomme ich die Schablone?



gute frage...müsste sie wohl am besten schicken  - die rolle war nicht mehr lieferbar. erstmal nen laden suchen wo ich eine bestellen kann


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juni 2007)

ok ich schreib dir mal ne Pn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

in Höchst hat es vor etwa 100minuten auch geschüttet wie sonst was.

hkn: wenn das mit dem Wetter so weiter geht weiß ich ja nicht .. 

gerd: ich bekomm in der Zeit keinen Urlaub


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gute frage...müsste sie wohl am besten schicken  - die rolle war nicht mehr lieferbar. erstmal nen laden suchen wo ich eine bestellen kann



so ne Rolle is doch ruckzuck selbt gedreht. Wir müssen mal fahren das du meine Rolle mal Probehören kannst


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Cracy hat in der betreffenden Zeit Berufschule, Blockunterricht



der betrieb kann bis zu zweimal pro jahr den unterrichtsblock tauschen. ich mach das bei meinen stiften sogar manchmal öfter. iss ja nix schlimmes wenn sowieso derselbe stoff durchgenommen wird. bei nem azubi mit schlechten leistungen würd ich mir das mal überlegen...............ich würde einfach nicht erzählen, dass es zum biken irgendwohin geht sondern evtl ne hochzeit im familienkreis in buxtehude oder so....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der betrieb kann bis zu zweimal pro jahr den unterrichtsblock tauschen. ich mach das bei meinen stiften sogar manchmal öfter. iss ja nix schlimmes wenn sowieso derselbe stoff durchgenommen wird. bei nem azubi mit schlechten leistungen würd ich mir das mal überlegen...............ich würde einfach nicht erzählen, dass es zum biken irgendwohin geht sondern evtl ne hochzeit im familienkreis in buxtehude oder so....



bei uns müssten dann aber etwa 7. Betriebe den Block tauschen (sind ja nicht nur Leute aus unserem Betrieb in der Klasse), und ich vermute einfach mal das die das nicht machen nur weil ich gern in Urlaub will 
Der Taunus ist ja auch schön und BK ist ja fast wie Urlaub *selbsttröst*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (12. Juni 2007)

@CR

Ich hab ihm auch gesagt das so ne Rolle schnell gemacht ist 
Du schaffst doch bei Provadis oder? Als Imms? Oder Imma?
Biste mit nem Simon E. im Lehrjahr?


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hkn: wenn das mit dem Wetter so weiter geht weiß ich ja nicht ..



hier ist immer noch blauer himmel und kein regen. ich hab ja gestern schon geschrieben das wenn es regnet wir das biken ausfallen lassen


@KK - danke. nun erstmal nen umschlag orgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

Provadis und IMM
Simon haben wir keinen in der Fachgruppe


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

ich bin heute Morgen extra `ne Stunde früher hier gewesen!  Trotzdem hat die Laberei bis eben gedauert... 

Meine neuen Laufräder sind fertig, werde ich aber nun erst morgen abholen. 

Jetzt donnert es hier auch noch...


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juni 2007)

Wasn IMM für ne Fachrichtung?
Ich dacht immer ihr macht Anlagentechnik.
Welches Lehrjahr bist du denn?

Und der Simon ist der mit der KTM Supermoto falls dir das ja vielleicht was sagt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

Ich vermute mal das der im 1. ist, ist der ziemlich groß und breit? Dann vermute ich mal zu wissen wen du meinst. Mit denen ausm 1. ham wir aber nix zu tun.
Ich bin im zweiten, Einsatzgebiet nennt sich Maschinen und Anlagenbau.


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juni 2007)

Ne der ist im Dritten aber groß und breit isser


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

hui, jetzt fängt es hier richtig an zu gewittern! _...ich möchte Nachhause..._


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juni 2007)

schmitten meldet - noch trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

Hier aufm Dorf is auch nix. Das is morgens echt bescheuert, hier scheint die Sonne und es ist fast keine Wolke am Himmel und 20 S-Bahn Minuten weiter weg geht die Welt gerade unter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hui, jetzt fängt es hier richtig an zu gewittern! _...ich möchte Nachhause..._



wenn die Besprechung doch rum ist, warum gehst du dann nicht?

Bin mal gespannt ob dein neuer LRS hält


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

War in Mittagspause Zuhause, NI war Weltuntergang, auf dem Rückweg fahr ich aus NI raus und die Strasse war trocken, 5 m vorher ging noch die Post ab


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bei uns müssten dann aber etwa 7. Betriebe den Block tauschen (sind ja nicht nur Leute aus unserem Betrieb in der Klasse), und ich vermute einfach mal das die das nicht machen nur weil ich gern in Urlaub will
> Der Taunus ist ja auch schön und BK ist ja fast wie Urlaub *selbsttröst*



@crazy: spricht ja keiner davon, dass alle in deinem block tauschen müssen. ich würd einfach mal fragen.


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2007)

bei uns fängts grad so richtig an.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

An sich aber schon abwechslungsreich das Wetter heute 



Morgen solls besser werden, dann aber wieder schlechter  D.h. Morgen sollten man fahren. Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> An sich aber schon abwechslungsreich das Wetter heute
> 
> 
> 
> Morgen solls besser werden, dann aber wieder schlechter  D.h. Morgen sollten man fahren. Hat jemand Lust?



Hier ich, LRS testen, neue Kette (+ Kassette) einfahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

Treffpunkt Hohemark?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

oder besser Hofheim?


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Hohemark?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder besser Hofheim?



ohne Chauffeur Hofheim.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Hohemark?



wenn trocken wollte crazy und ich ja fahren...aber vielleicht könnte man auch die hm ins auge fassen. wieviel uhr?


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juni 2007)

Ich hoffe mal am WE wirds Wetter besser


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @crazy: spricht ja keiner davon, dass alle in deinem block tauschen müssen. ich würd einfach mal fragen.



und in welche Klasse soll ich dann gehen? 
Fragen kann ich ja mal ob sie den Schulblock verschieben, aber ich mache mir keine 2% Hoffnung...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn trocken wollte crazy und ich ja fahren...aber vielleicht könnte man auch die hm ins auge fassen. wieviel uhr?



Na ich hoffe mal das es morgen trocken ist, hab schonmal die Plattformpedale drangeschraubt um das mal auszutesten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ohne Chauffeur Hofheim.



Was und wann denn jetzt morgen?

Hätte evtl. auch Lust, obwohl ich morgen eigentlich bei GC mal L3 ausprobieren wollte.

P.S: Bin gerade von einer schönen, trockenen Tour aus dem T'nus zurück


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe mal das es morgen trocken ist, hab schonmal die Plattformpedale drangeschraubt um das mal auszutesten



wenn sich dann aber noch mehr einfinden dann sollten wir halt überlegen ob wir uns an der hm treffen und zusammen biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

mir wäre zwar Hofheim lieber, aber zur Not ginge wohl auch die HM.


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und in welche Klasse soll ich dann gehen?
> Fragen kann ich ja mal ob sie den Schulblock verschieben, aber ich mache mir keine 2% Hoffnung...



naja, in die paralellklasse. sollte kein problem sein und als azubi hat man ja (leider) auch so einiges an rechten. zb. auf erholungsurlaub.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

gibt nur eine Mechanikerklasse 2. Lehrjahr.
wäre zu schön gewesen, aber da gibts sicher nochmal ne Gelegenheit...hoff ich.
Und wenn ich mit sowas wie "Recht auf Erholungsuraub" komme, sagen sie halt das ich im August fahren soll...den kann ich auch komplett als Urlaub einreichen.


----------



## wondermike (12. Juni 2007)

So morgen früh geht's zur Sache. Danach bin ich dann noch zwei Tage in der Klinik. Falls jemand Lust haben sollte, mich zu besuchen...


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So morgen früh geht's zur Sache. Danach bin ich dann noch zwei Tage in der Klinik. Falls jemand Lust haben sollte, mich zu besuchen...




dann schon mal alles gute für die operation


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So morgen früh geht's zur Sache. Danach bin ich dann noch zwei Tage in der Klinik. Falls jemand Lust haben sollte, mich zu besuchen...



nehm dir zum lesen aber los nicht die bikebravo mit. ich wünsch wie gesagt alles alles gute.


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2007)

die von dieser vereinigung schicken mich morgen in die organisationszentrale nach köln zu nem zwei tages seminar. ich wär am mi gern geradelt.


----------



## wondermike (12. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nehm dir zum lesen aber los nicht die bikebravo mit.



Aber, das wird doch langweilig, so ganz ohne was zu lesen...


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Juni 2007)

Ich komm auch erst frühestens Sonntag zum Biken mit Euch. Sa. fahr ich vllt. mit dem Bike zu Freunden zum Grillen [ca. 53 km], während Family mit dem Auto hinfährt; hoffentlich hält's Wetter; natürlich auch bei Euch 
Gruß Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

alles Gute für morgen, drücke dir die Daumen das alles gut läuft


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juni 2007)

Jap ich auch!
Und such dir ne hübsche Schwester


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn sich dann aber noch mehr einfinden dann sollten wir halt überlegen ob wir uns an der hm treffen und zusammen biken





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mir wäre zwar Hofheim lieber, aber zur Not ginge wohl auch die HM.



Hm geht bei mir ohne Chauffeur derzeit gar nicht.


----------



## caroka (12. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die von dieser vereinigung schicken mich morgen in die organisationszentrale nach köln zu nem zwei tages seminar. ich wär am mi gern geradelt.



Nimm Dein Rad doch mit und verabrede Dich über das Forum. Das habe ich auch gemacht als ich im 7GB war. Plauscher war denen sogar ein Begriff.


----------



## Arachne (12. Juni 2007)

Alles Gute!


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nimm Dein Rad doch mit und verabrede Dich über das Forum. Das habe ich auch gemacht als ich im 7GB war. Plauscher war denen sogar ein Begriff.



klingt toll, klappt aber sicher nicht. da wir insgesamt acht niederlassungen in deutschland haben werde ich morgen abend den ein oder anderen kollegen nach recht langer zeit wiedersehen. die wollen dann lieber kölsch trinken statt mit mir zu biekn. kann ich auch verstehen und auch so ganz gut finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Juni 2007)

@WM
Alles Gute für Morgen. Ob ich es ins KH schaffe, weiß ich noch nicht. 


War heute auch wieder im Taunus. Hat mir mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht. Hulkihulk ist echt in Ordnung. 
Wir sind mir bekannte Strecken auf völlig neuen Wegen gefahren. Die Feldbergschneise ist total ausgewaschen. Teilweise hat es faustgroße Steine in Massen bewegt. Jetzt findet man wieder Neuland im Taunus.


----------



## caroka (12. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klingt toll, klappt aber sicher nicht. da wir insgesamt acht niederlassungen in deutschland haben werde ich morgen abend den ein oder anderen kollegen nach recht langer zeit wiedersehen. die wollen dann lieber kölsch trinken statt mit mir zu biekn. kann ich auch verstehen und auch so ganz gut finden.



Ist doch auch ne tolle Alternative.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hm geht bei mir ohne Chauffeur derzeit gar nicht.



Ich wäre morgen abend für eine Tour ab Hofheim zu haben...


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2007)

jepp. geht für dieses mal in ordnung. trotzdem würd ich lieber biken. und zwar nicht mit irgendwelchen jecken sondern mit euch...

ich geh mal in die heia.


----------



## caroka (12. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jepp. geht für dieses mal in ordnung. trotzdem würd ich lieber biken. und zwar nicht mit irgendwelchen jecken sondern mit euch...
> 
> ich geh mal in die heia.



 

GN8 Maggo


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jepp. geht für dieses mal in ordnung. trotzdem würd ich lieber biken. *und zwar nicht mit irgendwelchen jecken sondern mit euch...*
> 
> ich geh mal in die heia.



Das hast du aber lieb gesagt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Das hast du aber lieb gesagt



find ich auch


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

2 Std. Zicke geputzt, jetzt is wieder blitzblank. Sie hats auch wirklich nötig gehabt. Eigentlich zu sauber um sie wieder dreckig zu machen 

wg. Biken -> Morgen lesen + schreiben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

nicht immer so weit im Vorraus planen Lugga  aber wird sich ja schlecht vermeiden lassen die Planerei auf morgen aufzuschieben.


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juni 2007)

So ich hau mich hin! 
Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2007)

Ich geh dann auch mal, gute Nacht  und widmet euer gute Nacht gebet an den Wettergott das er morgen gnädig ist


----------



## fUEL (12. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So morgen früh geht's zur Sache. Danach bin ich dann noch zwei Tage in der Klinik. Falls jemand Lust haben sollte, mich zu besuchen...


 
Ich drück Dir maldie Daumen und wenn Du den Fraßim kkh nicht mehr ertragen kannst schick mir ne pn, dann werd ich Dir was gescheiterés bringen.

(Keine Bananen- davon hätt ich noch 20 vom Rennen übrig) 

Der Lautenschläger wird schon was nettes haben Reibekuchen mit Lachstartar oder so............

Station? Zimmer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2007)

@Wm: Ich drück Dir auch die 





fUEL schrieb:


> Der Lautenschläger wird schon was nettes haben Reibekuchen mit Lachstartar oder so............



Das 'nen ich wahre Biker-Freundschaft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2007)

.. so und jetzt gute Nacht @All


----------



## fUEL (12. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich geh dann auch mal, gute Nacht  und widmet euer gute Nacht gebet an den Wettergott das er morgen gnädig ist


morgen is wedder gut und mein rahmen is da hurra hurra

Mit dem neuen bike werd ich mal stoppelackerschnellfahren üben für nextes jahr.............. der rest geht ausreichend schnell


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juni 2007)

ok, bin gespannt wegen morgen treffen. wenn in hofheim kann ich aber nicht um 17:30 da sein, da ich erst kurz nach 17 uhr mit dem auto hier weg kann.


----------



## wondermike (13. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich drück Dir maldie Daumen und wenn Du den Fraßim kkh nicht mehr ertragen kannst schick mir ne pn, dann werd ich Dir was gescheiterés bringen.
> 
> (Keine Bananen- davon hätt ich noch 20 vom Rennen übrig)
> 
> ...



Das klingt mal nach 'nem Angebot. Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass die da Internet-Zugang auf den Zimmern haben. Von daher wird das mit der PN schwierig.


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ich versuche bis 18:00 Uhr wieder in Hofheim zu sein.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. Juni 2007)

GutenMorgen.........Alle gut gepennt  ?


----------



## caroka (13. Juni 2007)

Gumo an alle,

heute abend gehe ich joggen. Vllt sehen wir uns ja am Staufen.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juni 2007)

Morgen,
ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mitfahre. 1800 is mir eigenlich zu spät. Hab da noch so en Idee im Kopf rumschwirren. Vielleicht fahr ich noch zum Spitzkehren üben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich versuche bis 18:00 Uhr wieder in Hofheim zu sein.



Moin Gerd, wäre 18:00 Uhr am Türmchen in H'heim als Planungsannahme ok?


----------



## Arachne (13. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Gerd, wäre 18:00 Uhr am Türmchen in H'heim als Planungsannahme ok?



prima! 

Hoffentlich mit neuen Laufrädern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2007)

Wer von den Damen und Herren Plauschern wäre denn heute um 18:00 Uhr ab Türmchen in Hofheim noch dabei?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juni 2007)

Werde nicht dabei sein, wenn ich überhaupt fahre, Fabienne hat mir da so einiges aufgedrückt, fahr ich dahin wo wir am Samstag waren und mach da ne Kurze Runde. Sprich Gans und Roter Fels. Die S3 Kehre nagt doch nachhaltig an mir 


...gar nicht davon zu sprechen das es da Leute gab die die Kehren teilweise nur auf dem VR gefahren sind, das will ich auch können


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juni 2007)

hmm,

wenn maggo und carsten nicht können, lugga lieber spitzkehren fährt dann ist mir der hofheim treff zu schnell  

achso...gude plauscher


----------



## Arachne (13. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm,
> 
> wenn maggo und carsten nicht können, lugga lieber spitzkehren fährt dann ist mir der hofheim treff zu schnell
> 
> achso...gude plauscher



keine Angst, wir fahren langsamer als der Gresi. Und mit dem fährst Du doch!?


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juni 2007)

nee nee gerd, der crazy fährt wenn ich mit ihm fahre nicht schnell - ihr schon. macht ihr mal heute abend ne schnelle hofheimer runde. 

ist eben grad noch was gekommen, was ich noch erledigen muss. mal schauen wie lange das dauert (a****t)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2007)

Ich erlaube mir an dieser Stelle den CR zu zitieren:



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *mir wäre zwar Hofheim lieber*, aber zur Not ginge wohl auch die HM.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

ei gude!

 *freu*  ich bin dann mal aufm Weg nach Koblenz  *freu*


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juni 2007)

wird ja auch Zeit das de da mal hinfährst


----------



## fUEL (13. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> *freu*  ich bin dann mal aufm Weg nach Koblenz  *freu*


 

........unn wie mir uns erst freuen, daß mer des Gewimmer ned mer anhören müsse. 

Wurd ja echt zeit.

Hab heut meinen Rahmen begutachtet, sieht hochanständig aus.

Denk mal next woch.. werd ich wohl mit ein wenig Glück das fertige Produkt in Händen halten.
New fuel idividual mit 9,7 kg und 90 Federweg vorne wie hinten. Tupper de luxe sozusagen.


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juni 2007)

na dann gratulation an euch beide zu den neuen bikes  auf das sie viel spaß machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> *freu*  ich bin dann mal aufm Weg nach Koblenz  *freu*



ok dann fällst du ja auch weg zum biken...doof das ich gestern nem anderen abgesagt hatte


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> New fuel idividual mit 9,7 kg und 90 Federweg vorne wie hinten. Tupper de luxe sozusagen.



E hard Brett sozusache


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juni 2007)

@padres-team: wieso hast Du denn den supergenialen Avatar ausgetauscht?


----------



## Arachne (13. Juni 2007)

@Gresi: Viel Spaß!

@fUEL: Dann ist es für Kiedrich noch nicht da,  oder mußt Du Dich sowieso erstmal ordentlich auskurieren?

Ich hab meine neuen Laufräder!   Trotz der breiten Felgen paßt noch der Nobby in 2,25!   Hinten habe ich es gleich gewechselt, wollte wissen ob es von der Breite her paßt. Vorne leider noch nicht.


----------



## arkonis (13. Juni 2007)

musste zuletzt bei meinem fuel die schrauben von der [SIZE=-1]Hauptlagerung anziehen, die Achse hatte spiel und mit dem anziehen wars dann auch getan, wann sollte ich denn mal die Lager + Buchsen wechseln, sind noch Gleitlager?

Hab gerade Zwangspause, hab mir sowas wie einen Virus eingefangen allerdings ohne Husten. Zuerst habe ich an einen Zeckenbiss mit Infektion gedacht, der Arzt meinte es sei zum Glück nur eine Grippe oder sowas.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Arachne (13. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> musste zuletzt bei meinem fuel die schrauben von der [SIZE=-1]Hauptlagerung anziehen, die Achse hatte spiel und mit dem anziehen wars dann auch getan, wann sollte ich denn mal die Lager + Buchsen wechseln, sind noch Gleitlager?
> 
> Hab gerade Zwangspause, hab mir sowas wie einen Virus eingefangen allerdings ohne Husten. Zuerst habe ich an einen Zeckenbiss mit Infektion gedacht, der Arzt meinte es sei zum Glück nur eine Grippe oder sowas.
> [/SIZE]



ich mußte an den Schwingenlagern bisher noch gar nichts machen.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich mußte an den Schwingenlagern bisher noch gar nichts machen.



Schonmal das Spiel überprüft?


----------



## Arachne (13. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schonmal das Spiel überprüft?



Nö, bisher hoffte ich, mein Blauer gibt schon laut, wenn er was hat.


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juni 2007)

Mein Bike ist auf dem Weg  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. Juni 2007)

@Arkonis
Gute Besserung

@Wahltho
Wann machst Du Dich heimwärts?


----------



## caroka (13. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist auf dem Weg  !



Is ja genial.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Wahltho: Wann machst Du Dich heimwärts?



Ich wollte hier in FFM so gegen 17:00 Uhr los, um rechtzeitig und ohne grossen Stress um 18:00 Uhr in Hofheim am Türmchen zu sein


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juni 2007)

Aber hallo


----------



## caroka (13. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier in FFM so gegen 17:00 Uhr los, um rechtzeitig und ohne grossen Stress um 18:00 Uhr in Hofheim am Türmchen zu sein



Ok, leider zu spät.  Dann werde ich mal in die Scheuer tingeln und ein Kaffee zu mir nehmen.


----------



## fUEL (13. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Gresi: Viel Spaß!
> 
> @fUEL: Dann ist es für Kiedrich noch nicht da,  oder mußt Du Dich sowieso erstmal ordentlich auskurieren?
> 
> Ich hab meine neuen Laufräder!   Trotz der breiten Felgen paßt noch der Nobby in 2,25!   Hinten habe ich es gleich gewechselt, wollte wissen ob es von der Breite her paßt. Vorne leider noch nicht.


 

Am Sonntag hat meine Nichte Konfirmamftion, meine Schwester würd mich lünchen, ich muss allerdings So abend meinen Flieger nach München kriegen und bin somit da auch schon ab dem Kaffee und KK verschwunden.

Die Erkältung ist am Abklingen und wenn ich könnte, würd ich da gerne mitfahren....alles geht nicht im Leben,,,,,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ok, leider zu spät.  Dann werde ich mal in die Scheuer tingeln und ein Kaffee zu mir nehmen.



Viel Spass


----------



## caroka (13. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ....alles geht nicht im Leben,,,,,,,,



Ja, leider........


----------



## caroka (13. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Viel Spass


Euch auch nachher.


----------



## Arachne (13. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist auf dem Weg  !



Äh, welches denn nun?


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juni 2007)

Das mattschwarze All Mountain(150) mit ner Revelation U-Turn(130), kompletter XT Gruppe, Crossland UST, XLC Ultralight Parts, Louise 203/180 und Ritschyy Steuersatz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2007)

So, ich mach' mich hier jetzt gleich vom Acker...

... umziehen und dann Richtung Hofheim


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juni 2007)

So bin ma wesch


----------



## Arachne (13. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Das mattschwarze All Mountain(150) mit ner Revelation U-Turn(130), kompletter XT Gruppe, Crossland UST, XLC Ultralight Parts, Louise 203/180 und Ritschyy Steuersatz


----------



## Maggo (13. Juni 2007)

viel spass euch neuberäderten.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ​



doppel  wann testen wir das dingens?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

na so ne Runde durchs Dorf hats schon hinter sich, fährt sich einfach nur genial   das grinsen geht gar nicht mehr weg, und das sogar ohne Trails 
Muss mal die Bedienunganleitung von Gabel + Dämpfer studieren, da sind teilweiße zwei Luftventiele und 7 Knöppche an einem 
Das soll doch nur ein und wieder ausfedern


----------



## Core-Ride (13. Juni 2007)

hmmm...joa.. ne is klar.. wodrüber wollen wa jez ma reden? über kappen (caps)? tragt ihr welche un wenn welche? xD


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> na so ne Runde durchs Dorf hats schon hinter sich, fährt sich einfach nur genial   das grinsen geht gar nicht mehr weg, und das sogar ohne Trails
> Muss mal die Bedienunganleitung von Gabel + Dämpfer studieren, da sind teilweiße zwei Luftventiele und 7 Knöppche an einem
> Das soll doch nur ein und wieder ausfedern



ach ich hab ja auch soviel gedöns vonne wie hinne...kriegst das schon hin...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

Aber ich denke das ich damit auf jeden Fall sehr zeitnah mal zu Feldberg und natürlich auch wieder runter radln werde  
Sollte dann auch nicht wieder ne Mail dazwischen kommen


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juni 2007)

ei ich würd dann wenn das wetter ok ist, morgen mal vorschlagen


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juni 2007)

So wieder da....
Lecker Argentinisches Rumpsteak gefuttert


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So wieder da....
> Lecker Argentinisches Rumpsteak gefuttert



 lecker, darauf hätte ich auch bock. cool das dein bike kommt. dann sind ja bald alle glücklich


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juni 2007)

Jupp ich freu mich auch wie blöde 
Muss es dann nur noch "verschönern"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

morgen bin ich zum essen bei meinem Vater, würde ihm ja absagen (voreilig überlegt zumindest) aber ich hab ihn so lang nicht mehr gesehen das das auf keinen Fall geht.
Mal schaun ob ichs zeitlich ein bisschen vorziehen kann, dann könnten wir hinter vielleicht noch ne Runde drehen, vielleicht so 1700-1800 am Roten Kreuz.
Oder halt Freitag.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

@kk: glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, ist wohl grade große Auslieferwelle, gleich drei Stück allein in diesem Fred


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das der erste Fahreindruck einfach nur klasse ist? 
Habe ein Sprintrennen gegen meinen Kumpel aufm HT gewonnen  bin damit gedropt und Wheelie gefahren, direkt wohlgefühlt beim draufsetzen  Finde das sich das Teil fast wie mein xc beschleunigt, im Wiegetritt aber weniger wippt  dafür nutzt der Dämpfer seehr viel Hub schon bei kleinen Drops 60-70cm aus. Muss mal die Bedienungsanleitung studieren, laut dem was ich beim überfliegen mitbekommen habe is sogar zu viel Luft drin. Aber was macht das Teil dann bei 2meter Drops?


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juni 2007)

durchschlagen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2007)

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Oder halt Freitag.



Freitag am späteren Nachmittag hätte ich auch Lust/Zeit für 'ne Tour 

Morgen ist Ruhetag.

Gerd und ich haben heute abend noch 'ne sehr schöne, trailige Runde um den Staufen gedreht.


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das der erste Fahreindruck einfach nur klasse ist?
> Habe ein Sprintrennen gegen meinen Kumpel aufm HT gewonnen  bin damit gedropt und Wheelie gefahren, direkt wohlgefühlt beim draufsetzen  Finde das sich das Teil fast wie mein xc beschleunigt, im Wiegetritt aber weniger wippt  dafür nutzt der Dämpfer seehr viel Hub schon bei kleinen Drops 60-70cm aus. Muss mal die Bedienungsanleitung studieren, laut dem was ich beim überfliegen mitbekommen habe is sogar zu viel Luft drin. Aber was macht das Teil dann bei 2meter Drops?



ach das wird schon...ich fand das sitzgefühl auch klasse...ich freu mich mal für doch mit. nun haben wir wenigstens beide ein "versenderbike" für die härtere gangart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juni 2007)

ich hab mit  nem kumpel (er mit 0 federung) ne lustige WAB-tour gemacht. war irgendwie auch lustig und obwohl ich es bergab nicht wirklich laufen lassen konnte immerhin doch noch nen 15,5 schnitt und 43km


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...WAB-tour ...



Lustiger neuer Begriff


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

Habe ja die Hoffnung noch nicht ganz aufgegeben das der Kram am XC dann auch etwas länger hält. Der canyon Mensch in der Rekla Ecke hat mich ganz komisch angeguckt als ich ihm meine Gabel in die Hand gedrückt habe mit den Worten "das selbe wie im Dezember letzen Jahres"
...das mit dem Freilauf hingegen hat ihn nicht überrascht "ja, das ist schon öfters mal vorgekommen. Die neuen Freiläufe sind anders und halten" Kommen aber erst nächste Woche, dafür geht der Kram per Post zurück. Was ich gut finde, habe mich auf dem Hinweg mehr als nur einmal etwas verfahren  dafür ging der Rückweg um so schneller. Aber 180 gehen mit nem 60ps Panda nur bergab mit Rückenwind  bergauf drückt die Steigung ihn ruck zuck auf 120 zurück...


----------



## Arachne (13. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Gerd und ich haben heute abend noch 'ne sehr schöne, trailige Runde um den Staufen gedreht.



  

War wirklich sehr nett!


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juni 2007)

..das mit den Bergen kenne ich von meinem 45PS Corsa


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

Gerd: wie sind die neuen Laufräder?


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> *freu*  ich bin dann mal aufm Weg nach Koblenz  *freu*


VorFreude ist die Schönste, gelle


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist auf dem Weg  !


dto. (VorFreude)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> VorFreude ist die Schönste, gelle




Ganz so Vorfreudig ist es nicht mehr


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> durchschlagen?


ä ä , einschlagen  Viel Schbass Euch mit Euren neuen Werkzeugen .

Wenn was am Sonntag ansteht (und ich von den 53km am Samstag nicht zu platt bin), fahr ich vllt. mit. Bis denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ganz so Vorfreudig ist es nicht mehr


Der Tag ist heute von 7:00 bis 21:00 im Büro an mir vorbeigerast; da bin ich mit meinen *gutenAbendPostings* natürlich nicht mehr ganz aktuell


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juni 2007)

Danke 

So ich mach mich ins Bett.. Muss morgen noch ein Jahr Berichtsheft nachschreiben*hust*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> So ich mach mich ins Bett.. Muss morgen noch ein Jahr Berichtsheft nachschreiben*hust*



 jetzt wo dus sagst  n ganzes Jahr ist es aber seit der Zwischenprüfung noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2007)

Gn8...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2007)

gn8 wahltho.

Ich geh dann auch mal, gute Nacht alle zusammen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...das mit dem Freilauf hingegen hat ihn nicht überrascht "ja, das ist schon öfters mal vorgekommen. Die neuen Freiläufe sind anders und halten" Kommen aber erst nächste Woche, dafür geht der Kram per Post zurück.


Ach, ist dein Freilauf jetzt auch kaputt? Was hat(te) er denn?


----------



## Arachne (13. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn was am Sonntag ansteht (und ich von den 53km am Samstag nicht zu platt bin), fahr ich vllt. mit. Bis denne.



Kiedrich: 58 km lang und 1350 Meter hoch


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kiedrich: 58 km lang und 1350 Meter hoch


Boah, dann ist Kiedrich ja viiiiiel größer als Frankfurt!


----------



## Arachne (13. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gerd: wie sind die neuen Laufräder?



 ...sie machen Krämpfe in den Beinen...   

Bin heute das erste mal nach A******weg und Weg zum Cycleplanet (LRS) noch `ne Runde gefahren.  Bin das irgendwie nicht gewohnt... 

Kann aber trotzdem schon mal vom Hinterrad schwärmen. Es läuft super gerade, ruhig und kommt mir erstmal gar nicht schwerer vor. Ok, die ersten beiden Punkte sollten für jedes neue Laufrad zutreffen. Es kommt mir trotzdem irgendwie anders (besser, ruhigerer Lauf) vor. Mein Hinterrad war ja noch gar nicht so alt... Vielleicht hat die breitere Felge ja bessere (Gelände-) Laufeigenschaften.  Das eigentlich Wichtige wird sein, dass die jetzigen Eigenschaften möglichst lange erhalten bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Boah, dann ist Kiedrich ja viiiiiel größer als Frankfurt!



 Ich wette, dass mir das ziemlich schnell so vorkommen wird...


----------



## Arachne (13. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Der Tag ist heute von 7:00 bis 21:00 im Büro an mir vorbeigerast; da bin ich mit meinen *gutenAbendPostings* natürlich nicht mehr ganz aktuell





Du hast doch jetzt Dein neues!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juni 2007)

cool gerd...ich find es immer wieder schön mich selbst zu beschenken  - will ja auch mir im sommer noch nen LRS kaufen. der wird richtig porno


----------



## Arachne (14. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool gerd...ich find es immer wieder schön mich selbst zu beschenken  - will ja auch mir im sommer noch nen LRS kaufen. der wird richtig porno



ja, ja, ich weiß: gelb!  

    

Möchtest Du den eigentlich nur aus optischen Gründen, oder bist Du mit Deinen jetzigen in irgend einer (technischen) Weise unzufrieden?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juni 2007)

nee gelb will ich nicht mehr. fuel hat sich die deemax gekauft...ich werde mir ne andere farbe kaufen. 

haben will ich ihn eigentlich nur weil ich ihn haben will  notwendig ist er nicht wirklich. ich red mir ein es ist toll noch einen zu haben, auch für die spikes im winter *lach* man hatte ich die oft drauf. 

egal kaufen ist toll und haben noch mehr


----------



## Arachne (14. Juni 2007)

kenn ich, eigentlich könnte ich die ganze Zeit, die ich im Büro verschwende viel sinnvoller beim Einkaufen investieren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Juni 2007)

Gute Nacht, Bettchen ruft!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juni 2007)

GN8, ich schleich mich auch mal.

schon mal einen guten morgen ihr plauscher


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juni 2007)

Morgen!*gähn*


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

moin !

glückwunsch allen zu ihren neuen bikes  

hab grad so ne verflixte zecke am arm entdeckt   konnte sie zum glück mit den fingernägeln rausholen.
was mach ich jetzt mit dem mistvieh   die kleine krabbelt hier auf so nem postit jetzt rum ...


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

hab se grad voll gelinkt : aufm schreibtich laufen lassen und dann den post-it mit der kleberseite drauf  
jetzt liegt se da aufm buckel und zappelt sich einen  

bin ja eigentlich echt tierlieb, aber zecken kann ich echt gar nix abgewinnen. nicht mal einen ökologischen nutzen haben die viecher. oder etwa doch


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

die zecke hat sich tatsächlich aus ihrer misslichen lage befreien können. diese post-it´s taugen halt doch nix ...


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2007)

schreib weiter fux, alle wollen wissen was du mit dem vieh gemacht hast. los: post it.


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

na gut ...

ich hab se wieder auf das post-it gepackt   dieses mal richtig rum. da kam se aber gleich aus dem klebrigen bereich wieder los ...

also zur strafe noch mal auf dem tisch laufen lassen und post-it wieder von oben drauf


----------



## caroka (14. Juni 2007)

Da kommt jetzt meine sadistische Ader. 
Hast Du schon mal probiert eine zu verbrennen. Die Dinger überleben das sehr lange.


----------



## caroka (14. Juni 2007)

Oh ganz vergessen, wie unanständig.....

*Guten Morgen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Juni 2007)

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie es WM geht?


----------



## fUEL (14. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand wie es WM geht?


 
Moin zusamme abfackeln find ich gut oder einfach ins klo und abziehen


Am op Tag läßt mer die Leut in Ruh -  heut frache mer ma nach, oder?

hkn ich empfehl dir Spank Subrosa in schokoladenbraun mit Tune Klausmann Naben 
Porno hoch Porno würd ich sagen Die Naben in Gold oder rot dazu.
Die Dinger wiegen ein Pfund weniger als Deemax.

PeterHirsch 14 Uhr is ok wo hohe mark oder bei mir?


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusamme abfackeln find ich gut oder einfach ins klo und abziehen
> 
> 
> Am op Tag läßt mer die Leut in Ruh -  heut frache mer ma nach, oder?
> ...



die spank teile sehen klasse aus. die würden sogar gut zu der gabel passen, kosten aber auch geschmeidige 750 doppelmark.


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

normalerweise schmeiß ich die auch ins klo. abfackeln hab ich noch nicht probiert ... ist ja schon richtig fies sadistisch  
beim hund damals waren die viecher oft schön vollgesaugt. da tritt man einfach drauf und gut is  

jetzt hab ich se nochmal ins post-it gepackt und zum fenster rausgeworfen. ich glaub, die stirbt hier im industriepark jetzt nen elenden hungertod. so einfach wie im wald oder auf ner wiese kommt die hier nicht an einen wirt. hab aber keinen plan, wie lange diese mistdinger ohne nahrung auskommen. sind halt verdammt zäh ...


----------



## caroka (14. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> normalerweise schmeiß ich die auch ins klo. abfackeln hab ich noch nicht probiert ... ist ja schon richtig fies sadistisch
> beim hund damals waren die viecher oft schön vollgesaugt. da tritt man einfach drauf und gut is
> 
> jetzt hab ich se nochmal ins post-it gepackt und zum fenster rausgeworfen. ich glaub, die stirbt hier im industriepark jetzt nen elenden hungertod. so einfach wie im wald oder auf ner wiese kommt die hier nicht an einen wirt. hab aber keinen plan, wie lange diese mistdinger ohne nahrung auskommen. sind halt verdammt zäh ...



Die können bis zu 2 Jahre ohne Nahrung auskommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

Moin, Moin,

interessante Themen zu so früher Stunde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

Moin Lugga,

und: Warst Du gestern noch Spitzkehrenüben?


----------



## caroka (14. Juni 2007)

.....und aus den unterschiedlichsten Bereichen.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Lugga,
> 
> und: Warst Du gestern noch Spitzkehrenüben?



Fabiennes Einteilung meiner Freizeit ensprach leider nicht der Meinigen 
Sie gab mir aber ne viertel Stunde zum üben im Hof  und heut Abend soll , lt. Vorhersage, die Welt untergehen  so ein Shice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

Hab was vergessen,

*Guten Morgen*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fabiennes Einteilung meiner Freizeit ensprach leider nicht der Meinigen



Mein Gott stehst Du unter dem Pantoffel


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fabiennes Einteilung meiner Freizeit ensprach leider nicht der Meinigen
> Sie gab mir aber ne viertel Stunde zum üben im Hof  und heut Abend soll , lt. Vorhersage, die Welt untergehen  so ein Shice



ne viertel stunde ist doch besser als nix  

hoffentlich komm ich noch vor dem weltuntergang heute nach hause  
im radio haben se sogar namentlich kelkheim als ort des untergangs erwähnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hoffentlich komm ich noch vor dem weltuntergang heute nach hause



Nach dem Weltuntergang ist Dir das auch egal 



wissefux schrieb:


> im radio haben se sogar namentlich kelkheim als ort des untergangs erwähnt



Seit wann können die Wetterfrösche denn sowas so genau voraussagen


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott stehst Du unter dem Pantoffel



Hab da so zwei drei Sachen ein wenig vor mir her geschoben , aber hast schon recht, die zeigt mir wo es langgeht!


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Seit wann können die Wetterfrösche denn sowas so genau voraussagen



nun, wenn schon die welt untergehen wird, so trifft das dann doch auf so ziemlich jeden ort zu. dementsprechend dürfte die trefferquote bei den wetterfröschen heute ziemlich hoch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne viertel stunde ist doch besser als nix
> 
> hoffentlich komm ich noch vor dem weltuntergang heute nach hause
> im radio haben se sogar namentlich kelkheim als ort des untergangs erwähnt



ne viertel Sunde unter Aufsicht die ständig die verbleibende Zeit ansagt, is irgendwie auch nicht so toll gewesen 

Wg. dem Wetter muß man sich anrrangieren. Ich z.B. werd heut Abend vielleicht ne Kanutour im Garten machen  , wir haben nen künstlichen Bach im Garten, enthält so ca 1-2 kubikmeter Wasser  mal schauen wie groß der Teich heut Abend im Garten wird. Er ist schon einigemal über seine Ufer getreten. Hoffentlich bleiben die Stichlinge in der Fahrrinne


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... die zeigt mir wo es langgeht!



sie und dein bike, beide setzen dir die grenzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

... na vielleicht bauen die ja 'ne interstellare Umgehungsstrasse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... nun, wenn schon die welt untergehen wird, so trifft das dann doch auf so ziemlich jeden ort zu....



Na dann dürften die Wetternachrichten ja heute ziemlich lange dauern, wenn sie jeden Ort aufzählen


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

Wie geht das rein techn. das die Welt nur in Kelkheim untergeht


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sie und dein bike, beide setzen dir die grenzen



Ja


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie geht das rein techn. das die Welt nur in Kelkheim untergeht



ach, so einen vorgeschmack hatte ich vor einigen wochen : fette regenwolke genau über hornau. man konnte in alle himmelrichtungen das ende der wolke erkennen und den sonnenschein. nur über mir hats ordentlich runtergekübelt.

vielleicht kann ich ja morgen was vom untergang berichten  
wenn nicht ich, dann der wahltho. fischbach wurde nämlich gar nicht erwähnt. die kommen mal wieder davon


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

Wie sehr verändern sich denn Trails bei solchen Wetterlagen?
Hat da jemand Erfahrung. Ich hoffe sie werden anspruchsvoller


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> fischbach wurde nämlich gar nicht erwähnt. die kommen mal wieder davon



Fischbach liegt ja auch oben auf dem Berg, das Rückstaubecken liegt in Hornau


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fischbach liegt ja auch oben auf dem Berg, das Rückstaubecken liegt in Hornau



die fluten aus den echten bergdörfern werden auch vor fischbach nicht halt machen  
und wir in hornau haben immer noch ein gefälle nach mitte und münster  

vielleicht bricht auch noch der vulkan bei dir um die ecke aus. sowas gehört für mich auch zu einem tollen weltuntergang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott stehst Du unter dem Pantoffel



Der Lugga der brauch das. Die Fabienne macht das schon richtig. Und der Lugga weiß das.


----------



## caroka (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne viertel Sunde unter Aufsicht die ständig die verbleibende Zeit ansagt, is irgendwie auch nicht so toll gewesen
> .........



   Anders geht es doch gar nicht.


----------



## caroka (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie sehr verändern sich denn Trails bei solchen Wetterlagen?
> Hat da jemand Erfahrung. Ich hoffe sie werden anspruchsvoller



Im Taunus haben sich manche Wege sehr verändert. Teilweise sind sie sehr ausgewaschen und dadurch griffiger.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der Lugga der brauch das. Die Fabienne macht das schon richtig. Und der Lugga weiß das.



Genau: Lugga bedarf permanent einer konsequenten Erziehung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Im Taunus haben sich manche Wege sehr verändert. Teilweise sind sie sehr ausgewaschen und dadurch griffiger.



Tlw. liegt aber auch Geröll/Holz auf den Trails und macht sie dadurch schwieriger...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die fluten aus den echten bergdörfern werden auch vor fischbach nicht halt machen



Stimmt die morgendlichen und abendlichen Autofluten aus dem Taunus, die sich durch Fischbach ergiessen k*tz*n mich heute schon an


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der Lugga der brauch das. Die Fabienne macht das schon richtig. Und der Lugga weiß das.





caroka schrieb:


> Anders geht es doch gar nicht.





wahltho schrieb:


> Genau: Lugga bedarf permanent einer konsequenten Erziehung



Woher kennt Ihr euch so gut aus 
und vor allem woher kennt Ihr mich so gut


----------



## fUEL (14. Juni 2007)

Hab gerade mit dem MD = WM telefoniert: Er hat die op recht gut überstanden ist allerdings ziemlich gecknickt.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit dem MD = WM telefoniert: Er hat die op recht gut überstanden ist allerdings ziemlich gecknickt.



 wieso is er denn genknickt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieso is er denn genknickt ?



weil er im krankenhaus gute chance hat, den heutigen weltuntergang zu überleben   

ne, sach mal fuel ... wahrscheinlich hat er tatsächlich kein i-net im kh und ist deshalb down ...

wie lange darf der arme jetzt nicht aufs bike ?

wm, das wird schon wieder


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tlw. liegt aber auch Geröll/Holz auf den Trails und macht sie dadurch schwieriger...



Was wird dadurch schwerer?  Vielleicht kommt einem der Bock auf Dauer immer schwerer vor, wenn man ihn ständig über die umgestürtzen Mammutbäume wuchten muß. 

Ansonsten ändert sich doch nicht viel.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Woher kennt Ihr euch so gut aus
> und vor allem woher kennt Ihr mich so gut



der lugga braucht hügel, kanten, steile und enge trails und nette menschen die mit ihm seine hobby teilen - *meld* - sag bescheid wenn du wieder grinsen willst


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> hkn ich empfehl dir Spank Subrosa in schokoladenbraun mit Tune Klausmann Naben
> Porno hoch Porno würd ich sagen Die Naben in Gold oder rot dazu.
> Die Dinger wiegen ein Pfund weniger als Deemax.



ich merk schon, fuel ist auf dem laufenden  genau die braunen sind die, die ich kaufen will. die sind wirklich turbo porno mit gold...dann kommen auch noch die braunen griffe ans bike...


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die spank teile sehen klasse aus. die würden sogar gut zu der gabel passen, kosten aber auch geschmeidige 750 doppelmark.



das ist ja nur der UVP...die anderen spanks kosten das auch nirgends. denke mit max. 400 euro sollte man hinkommen.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juni 2007)

ups wie unhöflich.

gude morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der lugga braucht hügel, kanten, steile und enge trails und nette menschen die mit ihm seine hobby teilen - *meld* - sag bescheid wenn du wieder grinsen willst




Hügel, am besten zwei Stück, find ich sogar zuhause gut 

 Ich will immer grinsen, reicht da einmal bescheid sagen?

*BESCHEID!*


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hügel, am besten zwei Stück, find ich sogar zuhause gut


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juni 2007)

hier sieht es nicht nach weltuntergang aus - ok die fenster könnten mal geputzt werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok die fenster könnten mal geputzt werden




lohnt sich nicht mehr w/ des heutigen Weltuntergangs


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hier sieht es nicht nach weltuntergang aus - ok die fenster könnten mal geputzt werden



du solltest langsam anfangen, bretter vors fenster zu nageln  
putzen kannst du nach dem untergang noch genug


----------



## caroka (14. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit dem MD = WM telefoniert: Er hat die op recht gut überstanden ist allerdings ziemlich gecknickt.


Geben die Ihm keine Schmerzmittel.


----------



## caroka (14. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was wird dadurch schwerer?  Vielleicht kommt einem der Bock auf Dauer immer schwerer vor, wenn man ihn ständig über die umgestürtzen Mammutbäume wuchten muß.
> 
> Ansonsten ändert sich doch nicht viel.



Die Mammutbäume stehen noch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> putzen kannst du nach dem untergang noch genug



Leute, nach so einem richtig gepfelgten, echten Weltuntergang gibt es nichts mehr zu putzen - Dann ist Basta, Nada, Finito, Ende Gelände, Schluss mit lustig, Schicht im Schacht, Aus die Maus ...

... nutzt also die verbleibende Zeit und geht nochmal so richtig ausgiebig allen Lastern nach


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute, nach so einem richtig gepfelgten, echten Weltuntergang gibt es nichts mehr zu putzen - Dann ist Basta, Nada, Finito, Ende Gelände, Schluss mit lustig, Schicht im Schacht, Aus die Maus ...
> 
> ... nutzt also die verbleibende Zeit und geht nochmal so richtig ausgiebig allen Lastern nach



also dann, in ner vietelstunde an der Hohemark , besser 20 min. Muß hier im Office noch zwei drei Leuten den Kopf abschlagen, dem Cheff ne Hinterlassenschaft auf seinem Schreibtisch machen, die Sekretärin vernaschen und den Mülleimer im Gefahrgutlager anzünden, dann kann ich los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also dann, in ner vietelstunde an der Hohemark , besser 20 min. Muß hier im Office noch zwei drei Leuten den Kopf abschlagen, dem Cheff ne Hinterlassenschaft auf seinem Schreibtisch machen, die Sekretärin vernaschen und den Mülleimer im Gefahrgutlager anzünden, dann kann ich los



Hört sich nach 'nem klugen Plan an, die verbleibende Zeit zu nutzen 

Wir Männer im besten Alter wissen eben, was wichtig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Juni 2007)

Gibt es für den Beginn des Weltuntergangs `ne zeitlich Prognose? Hatte gestern die Schutzbleche wieder abgemacht...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gibt es für den Beginn des Weltuntergangs `ne zeitlich Prognose? Hatte gestern die Schutzbleche wieder abgemacht...



Der findet heut Abend statt, eigenartigerweise wurde Kelkheim als Ereignisort angegeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der findet heut Abend statt, eigenartigerweise wurde Kelkheim als Ereignisort angegeben



Was ich für eine Schei$$haus-Parole halte, denn in Bezug auf Unwetter kann die Wettervorhersage eigentlich nicht so präzise sein...

Lt. www.wetter.de ist die Prognose für morgen nachmittag/abend aber wesentlich ungünstiger.

Deshalb werde ich versuchen, heute noch eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juni 2007)

Das wär doch mal was für die Plauscher: Stufenrennen in Prag! Ihr müßt nur solche Schnecken wie den Kessiakoff und andere Weltcup-Profis versägen, was euch bei eurer Übrung ja nicht schwer fallen dürfte.  

Wenn in Kelkheim übrigens nachher die Welt untergeht, macht das nix. Wir sind hier auf der richtigen Seite vom Berg, da bleibt´s bestimmt trocken!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

Ja, das wär was!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

@Kater: gibts hier in der Gegend auch Enduro Rennen?

würd gerne mal zuschauen


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juni 2007)

Ob die Spedition heute noch anruft und mein Bike mitbringt? ..*grübel*


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juni 2007)

mal wieder was zum gucken

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zMZJePJjyY8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=56HYXcx1eWo

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vI4j-LvxIRQ

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dsvJ3MzpF3A&mode=related&search=


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juni 2007)

der letzte hat es echt raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das wär doch mal was für die Plauscher: Stufenrennen in Prag! Ihr müßt nur solche Schnecken wie den Kessiakoff und andere Weltcup-Profis versägen, was euch bei eurer Übrung ja nicht schwer fallen dürfte.
> 
> Wenn in Kelkheim übrigens nachher die Welt untergeht, macht das nix. Wir sind hier auf der richtigen Seite vom Berg, da bleibt´s bestimmt trocken!



Wäre unfair, jetzt mit meinen neuen Laufrädern...


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Juni 2007)

Was so alles kaputt gehen kann am Bike.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNwmpLPhoHw&mode=related&search=


----------



## Arachne (14. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was so alles kaputt gehen kann am Bike.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNwmpLPhoHw&mode=related&search=



Kannte ich schon, tut aber jedesmal wieder weh...


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Juni 2007)

Dann doch lieber Weltuntergang in Kelkheim!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber Weltuntergang in Kelkheim!!



... genau, den geh' ich mir jetzt mit dem Bike vom Staufen aus anschauen


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juni 2007)

Und wie toll der Helm geschützt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

Bei und grumbelts und es wir dunkel  Hoffentlich weiß das Wetter das hier nicht Kelkheim ist


----------



## Arachne (14. Juni 2007)

Grumbeln hör ich es auch.  Muß ganz schön schlimm in Kelkheim werden! Wieso wird es denn eigentlich hier auch dunkel???


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Juni 2007)

Hi Lugga,

wollen wir morgen Abend mal eine kleine Runde bei uns drehen?

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

Werd mir den Weltuntergang auch in der Natur ansehen. 

Bin unterwegs


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi Lugga,
> 
> wollen wir morgen Abend mal eine kleine Runde bei uns drehen?
> 
> // Rocky



Laß uns das morgen kurzfristig entscheiden. Ich muß in Wi arbeiten und weiß nicht genau was auf mich zukommt. Vielleicht gehts auch ganz schnell 

Dann ist da aber immer noch Fabienne 


Man wirds dunkel draußen


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Werd mir den Weltuntergang auch in der Natur ansehen.
> 
> Bin unterwegs



Und Morgen steht in der Zeitung:

"Radfahrer beim Spitzkehren fahren vom Blitz erschlagen."


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... genau, den geh' ich mir jetzt mit dem Bike vom Staufen aus anschauen



Zu spät, die Vorstellung hat schon begonn... *blubblublblub*

Also Spin-Trainer


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juni 2007)

Heddernheim meldet Blitz und Donner

Jetzt auch Regen und meine Boxen klacken wie ein Geigerzähler...


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber Weltuntergang in Kelkheim!!



warum glaubt mir keiner  



wahltho schrieb:


> ... genau, den geh' ich mir jetzt mit dem Bike vom Staufen aus anschauen



dann viel spaß da draußen  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei und grumbelts und es wir dunkel  Hoffentlich weiß das Wetter das hier nicht Kelkheim ist



das wünsche ich dir von herzen  



Arachne schrieb:


> Grumbeln hör ich es auch.  Muß ganz schön schlimm in Kelkheim werden! Wieso wird es denn eigentlich hier auch dunkel???



seit ner viertel stunde geht´s hier ab  



wahltho schrieb:


> Zu spät, die Vorstellung hat schon begonn... *blubblublblub*
> 
> Also Spin-Trainer



feigling


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juni 2007)

jo hier schüttet es auch grad und donnert usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Heddernheim meldet Blitz und Donner





habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo hier schüttet es auch grad und donnert usw.



alles pille palle ...

wenn ich nix mehr poste, ist kelkheim weg ...


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juni 2007)

ups schon wieder regen vorbei...schnell noch mal aufs bike *lächel* ok doch nicht die blitze zucken schon...ups...und schwupps schüttet es wieder...alles während dem tippen

geiles wetter


----------



## Arachne (14. Juni 2007)

ich fahr mal schnell (?) nach Mainz...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

Ich bin auch wieder da, das Gegrumbl wurde mir zu laut und die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist über 100%....


....Jetzt hats wieder aufgehört


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

So Weltuntergang ist schon vorbei...

... fahr' dochmal biken


----------



## Arachne (14. Juni 2007)

janeinjaneinjaneinjaneinjaneinjaneinja


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> janeinjaneinjaneinjaneinjaneinjaneinja



^Memmen......................


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2007)

ich sitz hier mit ner querschnittsgelähmten gprs verbindung irgendwo in ner raststätte im lahn dill kreis. da gehts grad richtig rund und bei so nem wetter hab ich keine lust auto zu fahren.

@hkn: die spank felgen sind nicht das teure. schau dir mal die preisliste für die tune naben an, da geht nicht viel.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Juni 2007)

Wieder da Maggo!? Wie wars Kölsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hkn: die spank felgen sind nicht das teure. schau dir mal die preisliste für die tune naben an, da geht nicht viel.



schauen wir mal, muss ja nicht die nehmen. werde einfach mal schauen, wer die wann im angebot hat. selbst auf der spank seite sind die noch nicht drauf

EDIT: bei hibike kostet subrosa in chocolate AL 30 - 53 euro, sollte auch mit ner einigermaßen guten nabe für 400 euro machbar sein


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

Weiß jemand ob es Kelkheim noch gibt?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Kater: gibts hier in der Gegend auch Enduro Rennen?
> 
> würd gerne mal zuschauen


Was soll das sein?`Ich kenn nur Marathon, CC, 4X, Dual und DH.

@Kelkheim: Hier kamen zwei Tropfen und das wars. Hat der Fux also mit dem räumlich bschränkten Weltuntergang recht gehabt, auch wenn´s nur kurz war. Ist der eigentlich noch da?   Fux? Fuuuux???


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2007)

die frage ist, ob waHltho auch untergeht.

@hirsch:ne, noch unterwegs und ich hatte weizen, die dünne plörre vertrag ich nicht so gut.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es Kelkheim noch gibt?



Brauchen wir das ?


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2007)

@hkn: ich glaub das ist auch mehr so ein komplettangebot. ich denke die felgen in braun werden die nicht rausrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die frage ist, ob waHltho auch untergeht.
> 
> @hirsch:ne, noch unterwegs und ich hatte weizen, die dünne plörre vertrag ich nicht so gut.



Liegts am Training?


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Brauchen wir das ?



klar, da iss doch der gimbi.


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Liegts am Training?



nö, ich mags nur nicht so gern, ausserdem iss mein zinken zu groß, der stößt immer an den winzigen reagenzgläsern an. die rheinländer sind schon komische gesellen, die können gar nichts.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar, da iss doch der gimbi.



Du hast recht   Aber der liegt außerhalb


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2007)

des komische wetter zieht jetzt zu meinen rheinischen freunden. ich steig mal ins auto und nehm den rest auf mich. bis später


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, ich mags nur nicht so gern, ausserdem iss mein zinken zu groß, der stößt immer an den winzigen reagenzgläsern an. die rheinländer sind schon komische gesellen, die können gar nichts.



Die darfst Du nicht drinken.......................Die mußt Du schütten 


Die Reagenzgläser..........


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es Kelkheim noch gibt?



ja



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Kelkheim: Hier kamen zwei Tropfen und das wars. Hat der Fux also mit dem räumlich bschränkten Weltuntergang recht gehabt, auch wenn´s nur kurz war. Ist der eigentlich noch da?   Fux? Fuuuux???



jaa



Maggo schrieb:


> die frage ist, ob waHltho auch untergeht.



ich glaub, der ist grad an meinem haus vorbeigeschwommen ...



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Brauchen wir das ?



was ne frage  


weltuntergang hat in kelkheim grad pause. die ruhe vor dem endgültigen sturm, wie ich fürchte


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

Bei uns waren es auch nur ein paar Tropfen, Sonnenschein haben wir jetzt aber auch noch nicht, ist immer noch dunkel und grumbelig


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hkn: ich glaub das ist auch mehr so ein komplettangebot. ich denke die felgen in braun werden die nicht rausrücken.



doch, 

Spank Subrosa AL30 Discfelge 26" 32 Loch chocolate  


Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung: 59,00 EUR/Stk
HIBIKE-Preis 53,00 EUR/Stk inkl. MwSt, zzgl. Versand
Online-Verfügbarkeitsprüfung (Art.-Nr.: 45460021)	53,00 EUR


----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was soll das sein?`Ich kenn nur Marathon, CC, 4X, Dual und DH.
> 
> @Kelkheim: Hier kamen zwei Tropfen und das wars. Hat der Fux also mit dem räumlich bschränkten Weltuntergang recht gehabt, auch wenn´s nur kurz war. Ist der eigentlich noch da?   Fux? Fuuuux???



Enduro ist ähnlich wie DH nur nicht so schnell weil es darum geht wie beim Trial möglichst ohne Fuss auf den Boden abzusetzen über die strecke zu kommen z.B. Spitzkehren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (14. Juni 2007)

Ahrg ich hab kein bock mehr aufs Berichtsheft schreiben..*ggr*


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Enduro ist ähnlich wie DH nur nicht so schnell weil es darum geht wie beim Trial möglichst ohne Fuss auf den Boden abzusetzen über die strecke zu kommen z.B. Spitzkehren



und wo nun?


----------



## Arachne (14. Juni 2007)

Wiesbaden und Mainz sind (noch) trocken.


----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und wo nun?



frag mich! was ich gehört habe scheint es erst so langsam eine neue Disziplin zu werden. Habe bis jetzt noch keine Renntermine gesehen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Enduro ist ähnlich wie DH nur nicht so schnell weil es darum geht wie beim Trial möglichst ohne Fuss auf den Boden abzusetzen über die strecke zu kommen z.B. Spitzkehren


Das geht dann aber wirklich mehr in Richtung Trial statt Rennen.


----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das geht dann aber wirklich mehr in Richtung Trial statt Rennen.



Nein nein die sind schon schnell aber wenn Du den Abflug machst oder nur den Fuss auf den Boden nimmst gibt es halt Strafpunkte. Trial hat ja nix mit speed zu tun sondern nur das überwinden von Hindernissen. Aber es gibt so weit ich das gesehen habe noch keine richtige Serie.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, der ist grad an meinem haus vorbeigeschwommen ...



Nix da, bin zurück vom Biken.

Bin ein wenig am Staufen und am Rossert rumgetrailt. Trocken, kein Regen mehr, hat abundzu etwas gerumpelt, aber das war es auch


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> frag mich! was ich gehört habe scheint es erst so langsam eine neue Disziplin zu werden. Habe bis jetzt noch keine Renntermine gesehen.



Spezi hat dem Enduro zu Ehren doch so einen Wettbewerb in Lezerheide organisiert


----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Spezi hat dem Enduro zu Ehren doch so einen Wettbewerb in Lezerheide organisiert



siehste  Aber so fangen alle Wettbewerbe mal an    NA NOCH MAL HOPSEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2007)

Ich finde es viel trauriger das es hier keinen 4X gibt da hätte ich Bock drauf   geile Sprünge und Speed genau das was ich liebe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Juni 2007)

ei gude wie!

War ja in Idstein bei meinem Vater, aufm Rückweg hab ich nen kleinen Schlenker an der Schule vorbei gemacht. Treppen rattern war gestern  ab heute wird gesprungen 
Muss mich aber nochmals dem Dämpfer widmen, irgendwie komm ich mit den ganzen Rädchen nicht so ganz klar  Aber so wie er aktuell ist, ist er perfekt für Radwege  der Schluckt hinten echt alles einfach nur weg  dafür find ich das er schon bei kleinen Sprüngen viel zu viel Federweg nutzt und vor allem beim Bunnyhopp sackt er einfach durch den Federweg und ich muss das erst mal alles wieder rausziehen.


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juni 2007)

Nacht Leute!


----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> War ja in Idstein bei meinem Vater, aufm Rückweg hab ich nen kleinen Schlenker an der Schule vorbei gemacht. Treppen rattern war gestern  ab heute wird gesprungen
> Muss mich aber nochmals dem Dämpfer widmen, irgendwie komm ich mit den ganzen Rädchen nicht so ganz klar  Aber so wie er aktuell ist, ist er perfekt für Radwege  der Schluckt hinten echt alles einfach nur weg  dafür find ich das er schon bei kleinen Sprüngen viel zu viel Federweg nutzt und vor allem beim Bunnyhopp sackt er einfach durch den Federweg und ich muss das erst mal alles wieder rausziehen.



entweder hast Du den Dämpfer noch nicht eingestellt oder du brauchst einen Progressiven Dämpfer


----------



## Arachne (14. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Nacht Leute!



 Am frühen Abend???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juni 2007)

@ Kiedrich-Starter: Hier mal das Profil des Marathons von 2006. Das PÜrofil auf der HP ist von 2005 und stimmt im Mittelteil nicht ganz. 2006 soll aber mit 2007 identisch sein. Das anghängte zip ist dabei die crp-Datei für Ciclo-Tour, falls ihr selbst noch dran rumbasteln wollt. Sehen uns dann am Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Juni 2007)

nacht kk, drück dir die Daumen das dein Bike bald kommt.

@ Hopi: wie gesagt, der Dämpfer überfordert mich  Das einzige was ich aus der Bedienungsanleitung erlesen konnte, war das ich bei meinem Gewicht 4,5 bar ins Piggypag pumpen muss und in die Hauptkammer soviel das ich etwa 30% SAG habe. Das hab ich gemacht, Zug- und die zwei Druckstufen habe ich auf schnellstmöglich gestellt und dann zwei klicks zu.
Wir können uns gerne mal treffen und du erklärst mir wie man nen Manitou Evolver ISX 6 richtig einstellt  darfst mir auch noch mehr erklären (Fahrtechnik und so), könnte man auch prima den Lugga mitnehmen und das ganze dann natürlich auf ner Hopsstrecke ausgibig auf Tauglichkeit testen.


----------



## Arachne (14. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @ Kiedrich-Starter: Hier mal das Profil des Marathons von 2006. Das PÜrofil auf der HP ist von 2005 und stimmt im Mittelteil nicht ganz. 2006 soll aber mit 2007 identisch sein. Das anghängte zip ist dabei die crp-Datei für Ciclo-Tour, falls ihr selbst noch dran rumbasteln wollt. Sehen uns dann am Sonntag!



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2007)

Wir gehen jetzt auch ins Bett...

GN8


----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nacht kk, drück dir die Daumen das dein Bike bald kommt.
> 
> @ Hopi: wie gesagt, der Dämpfer überfordert mich  Das einzige was ich aus der Bedienungsanleitung erlesen konnte, war das ich bei meinem Gewicht 4,5 bar ins Piggypag pumpen muss und in die Hauptkammer soviel das ich etwa 30% SAG habe. Das hab ich gemacht, Zug- und die zwei Druckstufen habe ich auf schnellstmöglich gestellt und dann zwei klicks zu.
> Wir können uns gerne mal treffen und du erklärst mir wie man nen Manitou Evolver ISX 6 richtig einstellt  darfst mir auch noch mehr erklären (Fahrtechnik und so), könnte man auch prima den Lugga mitnehmen und das ganze dann natürlich auf ner Hopsstrecke ausgibig auf Tauglichkeit testen.



eigentlich sollte das der Dämpfer abkönnen! ja das mit dem hopsen ist kein thema das einstellen sollten wir auch hinbekommen. frage nur wann und wo


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Juni 2007)

Bis auf morgen abend hab ich dieses WE noch nichts vor  Das Wetter soll ja angeblich an einem der Tage auch relativ "ok" sein.
Wo würde es denn passen?

Aber jetzt gehe ich erst mal ins Bett, gute Nacht


----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bis auf morgen abend hab ich dieses WE noch nichts vor  Das Wetter soll ja angeblich an einem der Tage auch relativ "ok" sein.
> Wo würde es denn passen?
> 
> Aber jetzt gehe ich erst mal ins Bett, gute Nacht



ich fahre ja immer am Samstag 14:00 von der hm zu unserer Tour genau so etwas was dein Bike braucht   Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel Du kannst? also mehr als Fuxi  der  in beeindruckender weise schrieb wie man es nicht macht  oder liegt dein Wissen schon etwas weiter 
Also wie gesagt Samstag wäre eine möglichkeit ansonsten fahre ich halt mehr in Offenbach was aber für dich wieder zu weit sein wird.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich fahre ja immer am Samstag 14:00 von der hm zu unserer Tour genau so etwas was dein Bike braucht   Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel Du kannst? also mehr als Fuxi  der  in beeindruckender weise schrieb wie man es nicht macht  oder liegt dein Wissen schon etwas weiter
> Also wie gesagt Samstag wäre eine möglichkeit ansonsten fahre ich halt mehr in Offenbach was aber für dich wieder zu weit sein wird.



och hopi, der CR ist jung - d.h. ihm fällt alles noch leicht bzw. er ist schon ganz fit 

biste diesen samstag auch an der hm? wenn ja und bei entsprechendem wetter würde ich probieren mich dann da auch mal einzufinden


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och hopi, der CR ist jung - d.h. ihm fällt alles noch leicht bzw. er ist schon ganz fit
> 
> biste diesen samstag auch an der hm? wenn ja und bei entsprechendem wetter würde ich probieren mich dann da auch mal einzufinden



wenn ich nicht noch morgen mein Bike Kille bin ich bestimmt an der hm wäre cool wenn Du kommst. Können wir gleich mal sehen was deine neuen Pedale ausmachen  Wetter ist doch Nebensache oder  So einmal vom Feldi runter auf die Videostrecke und etwas wedeln  Ich glaub auch ich weiß schon was es an CR Dämpfer ist  nicht genug druck in der SPV es steht dort nämlich man soll nur zum anfanh den Druck auf 5 bar setzen und dann anpassen. Progressive wird er erst wenn auch dort der Druck stimmt. Das würde das durch rauschen erklären.


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

So Arbeit fertig ich gehe pennen. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am Samstag 

BYE HKN


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> So Arbeit fertig ich gehe pennen. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am Samstag
> 
> BYE HKN



machs gut hopi, bin nun auch auf dem weg ins bett

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (15. Juni 2007)

@ Gerd:
Jaaa am frühen Abend  
@CR:
Dank dir 

---


Mahlzeit !


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Juni 2007)

Tja, war wohl nix mit Weltuntergang. Ich zumindest bin noch da!


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Tja, war wohl nix mit Weltuntergang. Ich zumindest bin noch da!



und ich hab schon gedacht, es sei ein traum, als ich mich vorhin aufs fahrrad schwang und wie gewohnt durch kelkheims straßen cruiste  

auf diese wetter-deppen ist halt kein verlaß


----------



## caroka (15. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen aus Kelkheim   
Ich war gestern nochmal laufen *schäm* aber es war guuuut.


----------



## Maggo (15. Juni 2007)

ei gude mahlzeit.!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen,...

'eh ich meine Mahzeit natürlich  

Fischbach steht auch noch


----------



## caroka (15. Juni 2007)

Scheinbar ist nur ein kleiner Teil der Welt untergegangen.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Morgen,
NI steht auch noch


----------



## fUEL (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und wo nun?


 
Megavalanche light - machst Du selber


Moin auch

Bisschen Weltuntergng hatte ich gestern am Feldi - war naß durch und durch

Daheim angekommen hat es dann geschüttet ohne Ende - Aber  die Welt is soch da, hurra!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bisschen Weltuntergng hatte ich gestern am Feldi - war naß durch und durch



Kelkheim scheint sogar eher Glück gehabt zu haben 

In der Gegend um den Feldi muss es massiv geregnet haben. Habe gestern abend mit meinem Vater in Königstein telefoniert und der hat auch berichtet, dass es richtig geschüttet hat.

Bin mal gespannt wie das heute wird. Ich konnte es natürlich nicht lassen un musste doch wieder mit dem Fahrrad fahren.... 

... ich glaube ich schaffe diesmal wieder drei Wochen Biken ohne Ruhetag


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kelkheim scheint sogar eher Glück gehabt zu haben
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie das heute wird. Ich konnte es natürlich nicht lassen un musste doch wieder mit dem Fahrrad fahren....



ja in kelkheim war der untergang sehr moderat  

bin auch mit dem radl gefahren, rechne aber heute damit, auf der heimfahrt geduscht zu werden


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Ich werde gleich bei der Hinfahrt geduscht werden...  Habe schon mit meine Chèffé abgeklärt, dass ich noch `nen Moment auf weniger Regen hoffe. In Wiesbaden hat es wohl gerade etwas nachgelassen.

Naja, ich denke einfach an meine neuen Schnellspanner!  Die sollen heute da sein.  Außerdem fährt es sich mit den neuen Laufrädern natürlich gaaanz anders, viiiieeeel besser!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2007)

Hier in FFM regnet es jedenfalls seit gut 20 Minuten...


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Muß mir unbedingt die kurze Regenhose kaufen!  Naja, bestellt ist sie ja schon. Bei so einem Wetter ist aber jede Fahrt ohne zu viel.  Werde nun mal starten.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morsche



Moje, was treibt Dich so früh aus den Federn???


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

hat man dich schon wieder trockengelegt, arachne ?
net dass jetzt wegen deinem post hier die tastatur von deinem rechner zu rosten anfängt


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

So ihr plauscher jetzt seit ihr gefragt!

wer von Euch hätte denn Lust und Zeit uns Spessartwölfen morgen so ab 13Uhr
uns durch den Taunus zu führen?

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So ihr plauscher jetzt seit ihr gefragt!
> 
> wer von Euch hätte denn Lust und Zeit uns Spessartwölfen morgen so ab 13Uhr
> uns durch den Taunus zu führen?
> ...




1300 wär für mich arg knapp. 1400 wäre besser. Also bei Interesse und entsprechendem Wetter würd ich Euch führen


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1300 wär für mich arg knapp. 1400 wäre besser. Also bei Interesse und entsprechendem Wetter würd ich Euch führen



1400 ist auch ok.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Super, dann halten wir das mal fest, 1400 Hohemark 

Tourbeschreibung: anspruchsvoll  nix für Anfänger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also bei Interesse und entsprechendem Wetter würd ich Euch führen



@Gerd: Also wie war das mit den Headbangern und dem sehr eingeschränkten Trail-Repertoire?


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat man dich schon wieder trockengelegt, arachne ?
> net dass jetzt wegen deinem post hier die tastatur von deinem rechner zu rosten anfängt



Dafür liegt zu viel (nun aufgeweichtes) Papier vor und um meine Tastur herum. 

Bin zwar tatsächlich etwas feucht geworden, es ging aber noch. Richtung Wiesbaden regnete es immer weniger. 

Gleich höre ich mal nach, ob meine neuen Schnellspanner denn nun wirklich da sind!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Langsam ruff und ganz schnell runner. Wenn's holberd isses umso besser.


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Also wie war das mit den Headbangern und dem sehr eingeschränkten Trail-Repertoire?



Naja, die Wölfe kennen den Hubbel ja noch nicht. 

@Wölfe & Lugga: Ich kann leider am Samstag nicht mit.  Muß mich schonen, damit ich am Sonntag in Kiedrich nicht gleich am Anfang vom Rad falle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Langsam ruff und ganz schnell runner. Wenn's holberd isses umso besser.



Merkst Du das auf Deinem Sofa überhaupt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Merkst Du das auf Deinem Sofa überhaupt?



Ne, merkt er nicht, deshalb ja...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Langsam ruff und ganz schnell runner. Wenn's holberd isses umso besser.



Das entspricht fast meinen Vorstellungen. Langsam enuf und extra schnell mit viel Zeusch im Wesch enunner. Den Hubbel gugge mer uns ach a


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Den Hubbel gugge mer uns ach a



der ist bestimmt weggespült worden  

also ich riskier einen tag vor kiedrich nix mehr ...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Kiedrich kommd fer mich nur zum Gugge in Frache. Da is es egal ab mit oder ohne Schmerze


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

Dann iss ja alles klar.
14Uhr HM mit oder ohne Protektoren? (Frage ist ernst gemeint)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Es Hubbelsche. Des isch des noch erlebe derf.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann iss ja alles klar.
> 14Uhr HM mit oder ohne Protektoren? (Frage ist ernst gemeint)



Ich hab keine, wenn ich aber welche hätt würd ich se mitnehmen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann iss ja alles klar.
> 14Uhr HM mit oder ohne Protektoren? (Frage ist ernst gemeint)



Ups, was hast du denn vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab keine, wenn ich aber welche hätt würd ich se mitnehmen



Soll ich dir meine Hockeyschoner mitbringen? [shy]


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

morgen 14 uhr hm? cool...


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ups, was hast du denn vor?



Ei hibbe bis de Rahme bricht!
Des was mä in Middewald gelernd habbe.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Gibt's im Taunus etwa Skipisten? Alles was flacher als wie [sagt man an dieser Stelle "wie" oder "als", egal "als wie" ist nach Pisa sicher die richtige Form] die Mausefalle auf der Streif ist, fahren wir doch gar nicht mehr.


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Wölfe & Lugga: Ich kann leider am Samstag nicht mit.  Muß mich schonen, damit ich am Sonntag in Kiedrich nicht gleich am Anfang vom Rad falle!



sach ma gerd, is des dei erste mara ?
in kiedrich gibts zum finale einen schönen downhill von der hallgartner zange runter


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

@Hübber: 14:00 Uhr Hm: Wieso fahrt ihr nicht gleich mit den Ht`s mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sach ma gerd, is des dei erste mara ?
> in kiedrich gibts zum finale einen schönen downhill von der hallgartner zange runter




Aber warum vorm DH noch den komischen Marathon? [grübel]


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hübber: 14:00 Uhr Hm: Wieso fahrt ihr nicht gleich mit den Ht`s mit?



Die haben nicht unser Leistungsniveau 


Ne im Ernst, was zuviel ist ist zuviel, ich will doch nicht wg. ner unangemeleten Demo eins aufs Dach kriegen


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sach ma gerd, is des dei erste mara ?
> in kiedrich gibts zum finale einen schönen downhill von der hallgartner zange runter



Der zweite!  Mein erster waren die Taunustrails von letztem Jahr. Da war ich danach nur noch ein Schatten meiner selbst... 

Kann man die Zange in Punkto Steilheit und Verblocktheit mit etwas im Hochtaunus vergleichen?


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aber warum vorm DH noch den komischen Marathon? [grübel]



unsereins braucht halt Abwechslung und ist deshalb nicht nur auf DH eingeschränkt!


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die haben nicht unser Leistungsniveau
> 
> 
> Ne im Ernst, was zuviel ist ist zuviel, ich will doch nicht wg. ner unangemeleten Demo eins aufs Dach kriegen



 

Meinst Du, weil Du den DH-Verkehr blockieren würdest?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ei hibbe bis de Rahme bricht!
> Des was mä in Middewald gelernd habbe.



da du ja der hübber bist  glaub ich das einfach mal



@ gerd - mal gucken. hatte ja hopi gesagt das ich mich bemühe um 14 uhr dort zu sein. dann kann ich ja entscheiden...wobei mein bester -> uwe  <-- *gg* natürlich die entscheidung nicht leichter macht


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meinst Du, weil Du den DH-Verkehr blockieren würdest?



och die lässt man einmal vorbei  und falls sie noch mal fahren sollten sind die plauscher auch schon unten, außer du hast nen platten


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aber warum vorm DH noch den komischen Marathon? [grübel]



Hab mich da auch schon belehren lassen, es gibt tatsächlich Menschen denen macht das Hochfahren auch Spaß  



@HKN: Wollen wir uns oben treffen? Fuxi oder besser an der weißen Mauer.


Tour: Weiße Mauer, Altkönig, Fuxi, Feldi, Ht, Reichenbachtaltrail, Schlüsselstelle Fux, Reichenbachtrail, Treppen, dann evtl. hoch zum schwarzen Balken, den runter und anschließend Vic. Trail  
Falls wir zu kaputt sind können wir den schwarzen Balken ausfallen lassen


----------



## caroka (15. Juni 2007)

Morgen 14:00 Uhr hört sich nicht schlecht an. Vllt. schließe ich mich bergauf an , wenn ich es zeitlich packe.


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann man die Zange in Punkto Steilheit und Verblocktheit mit etwas im Hochtaunus vergleichen?



zange ist zange, mit nix zu vergleichen  
kurzer steilhang, danach rasant weiter bergab. man muß sich schon noch konzentrieren, um die richtige linie zu treffen. gibt da einige steine, die aus dem boden gucken und deinen reifen fressen wollen  
am gefährlichsten hab ich die anfahrt zur zange durch den biergarten in erinnerung. da hat es mich bei einer 90° kurve im schotter voll umgehauen, natürlich vor reichlich publikum   das darf dieses jahr nicht mehr passieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da hat es mich bei einer 90° kurve im schotter voll umgehauen, natürlich vor reichlich publikum   das darf dieses jahr nicht mehr passieren ...




Ne das darf nicht mehr passieren, wo ist denn der Biergarten ich wollt vielleicht mal mim Foto kommen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen 14:00 Uhr hört sich nicht schlecht an. Vllt. schließe ich mich bergauf an , wenn ich es zeitlich packe.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> H
> 
> 
> @HKN: Wollen wir uns oben treffen? Fuxi oder besser an der weißen Mauer.
> ...



tour hört sich gut an, auch wenn bei nässe der spaß nur halb so groß ist...ich schlepp meine kniedinger auf jedenfall mit.

wegen treffpunkt sag ich dir noch bescheid. werd mein glück noch mal probieren und stefan fragen  weil die schönsten abfahrten will ich ja eigentlich nicht verschenken


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meinst Du, weil Du den DH-Verkehr blockieren würdest?



 schaun mer mal wer morgen wenn blockiert  Die Plauscher und die Wölfe zusammen sollten es doch schaffen die Halbtoten in den Sack zu stecken und Ihn anschließen zu zu machen


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen 14:00 Uhr hört sich nicht schlecht an. Vllt. schließe ich mich bergauf an , wenn ich es zeitlich packe.



und bergab auch


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> zange ist zange, mit nix zu vergleichen
> kurzer steilhang, danach rasant weiter bergab. man muß sich schon noch konzentrieren, um die richtige linie zu treffen. gibt da einige steine, die aus dem boden gucken und deinen reifen fressen wollen
> am gefährlichsten hab ich die anfahrt zur zange durch den biergarten in erinnerung. da hat es mich bei einer 90° kurve im schotter voll umgehauen, natürlich vor reichlich publikum   das darf dieses jahr nicht mehr passieren ...



Da Du fast 300 Startnummern weiter vorne stehst, werde ich es nicht begutachten können...


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schaun mer mal wer morgen wenn blockiert  Die Plauscher und die Wölfe zusammen sollten es doch schaffen die Halbtoten in den Sack zu stecken und Ihn anschließen zu zu machen



 ich steck niemand in den sack, ich fahr lieber gemeinsam...außerdem sind doppelbrücken toll


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da Du fast 300 Startnummern weiter vorne stehst, werde ich es nicht begutachten können...



300 weiter hinten  wieviel fahren denn da mit? Ist die Strecke auch breit genug  Wenn ichs schaff schau ich mal vorbei, das glaub ich nur wenn ichs mit eigenen Augen gesehen hab. Es gibt scheinbar wirklich einen ganzen haufen Leut die meinen an sowas teilnehmen zu müssen  irgendwas muß es dann ja haben


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich steck niemand in den sack, ich fahr lieber gemeinsam...außerdem sind doppelbrücken toll



*Du bist der weltgrößte Schleimer!*


und gemeinsam fahren wir nur wenns nicht mehr wie 2 People sind. Is doch morgen kein Volksradfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schaun mer mal wer morgen wenn blockiert  Die Plauscher und die Wölfe zusammen sollten es doch schaffen die Halbtoten in den Sack zu stecken und Ihn anschließen zu zu machen



Klar, weil ihr hoch fahrt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Vorschlag: Wir lassen das aus, wo's lang und steil den Berg hoch geht. [ich_bin_nicht_siggi] Wehe wir verpassen auch nur einen Meter DH.


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 300 weiter hinten  wieviel fahren denn da mit? Ist die Strecke auch breit genug  Wenn ichs schaff schau ich mal vorbei, das glaub ich nur wenn ichs mit eigenen Augen gesehen hab. Es gibt scheinbar wirklich einen ganzen haufen Leut die meinen an sowas teilnehemen zu müssen  irgendwas muß es dann ja haben



Bisher sind 802 angemeldet. Ist halt nur ein kleiner Marathon...  Man kann sich aber auch noch nachmelden.

In Kirchzarten, oder so, mußt Du schon mit einigen Tausend rechnen... 

Echt alles Verrückte, typisch Mountainbike-Fahrer!


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Tour: Weiße Mauer, Altkönig, Fuxi, Feldi, Ht, Reichenbachtaltrail, *Schlüsselstelle Fux*, Reichenbachtrail, Treppen, dann evtl. hoch zum schwarzen Balken, den runter und anschließend Vic. Trail
> Falls wir zu kaputt sind können wir den schwarzen Balken ausfallen lassen



die tour würde mir ja prinzipiell auch gefallen  
aber eher sonntag mittag als aprés-bike nach kiedrich


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Wir lassen das aus, wo's lang und steil den Berg hoch geht. [ich_bin_nicht_siggie] Wehe wir verpassen auch nur einen Meter DH.




Nix wird verpasst, DH schon gar net,...wird cool.....kannst Dich auf mich verlassen

der schwarze Balken ist dann aber Pflicht und evtl. auch noch der Hühnerberg 



die Beine tun schon vom Lesen weh...


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Wir lassen das aus, wo's lang und steil den Berg hoch geht. [ich_bin_nicht_siggi] Wehe wir verpassen auch nur einen Meter DH.



keine angst, wenn ich mitfahre sorg ich schon selbst dafür das max. down und min. up im programm ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Wir lassen das aus, wo's lang und steil den Berg hoch geht. [ich_bin_nicht_siggi] Wehe wir verpassen auch nur einen Meter DH.



Laß mich raten: In Mittenwald gabs `nen Lift!


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Du bist der weltgrößte Schleimer!*




das trifft mich hart...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Wir lassen das aus, wo's lang und steil den Berg hoch geht. [ich_bin_nicht_siggi] Wehe wir verpassen auch nur einen Meter DH.



FYI: Die reden gerade über diesen Massen-Kiedrich-Marathon im Rheingau am Sonntag und nicht über die morgige Tour


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> keine angst, wenn ich mitfahre sorg ich schon selbst dafür das max. down und min. up im programm ist...



@Bruder Jörn: Nimm Dir Ohropax mit!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bisher sind 802 angemeldet...



Der Mensch ist eben ein Herdentier


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> FYI: Die reden gerade über diesen Massen-Kiedrich-Marathon im Rheingau am Sonntag und nicht über die morgige Tour



Ich vermute, er weiß, dass wir hier über kreuz über den Tisch plauschen...


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Bruder Jörn: Nimm Dir Ohropax mit!!!



wenn du mit dabei bist/wärst könnten wir wenigstens um die wette jammern...


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich vermute, er weiß, dass wir hier über kreuz über den Tisch plauschen...



du vermutest richtig


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne das darf nicht mehr passieren, wo ist denn der Biergarten ich wollt vielleicht mal mim Foto kommen



auf www.marathon.redpulse.de ist irgendwo die anfahrt zur zange für zuschauer.


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die tour würde mir ja prinzipiell auch gefallen
> aber eher sonntag mittag als aprés-bike nach kiedrich





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nix wird verpasst, DH schon gar net,...wird cool.....kannst Dich auf mich verlassen
> 
> der schwarze Balken ist dann aber Pflicht und evtl. auch noch der Hühnerberg
> 
> ...



Wenn`s `ne richtige Plauschertour wird, wird noch einiges gestrichen!!! Geht ja erst 14:00 Uhr los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schaun mer mal wer morgen wenn blockiert Die Plauscher und die Wölfe zusammen sollten es doch schaffen die Halbtoten in den Sack zu stecken und Ihn anschließen zu zu machen QUOTE]


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auf www.marathon-redpulse.de ist irgendwo die anfahrt zur zange für zuschauer.



mit http://www.marathon.redpulse.de hast Du mehr Erfolg.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn`s `ne richtige Plauschertour wird, wird noch einiges gestrichen!!! Geht ja erst 14:00 Uhr los...



och das schafft man sogar mit mir im schlepptau (schon probiert) - wenn wir also nicht wieder nen 7er schnitt fahren, sondern nen 10,5 dann sollte es klappen


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn du mit dabei bist/wärst könnten wir wenigstens um die wette jammern...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Lucafabian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > schaun mer mal wer morgen wenn blockiert Die Plauscher und die Wölfe zusammen sollten es doch schaffen die Halbtoten in den Sack zu stecken und Ihn anschließen zu zu machen QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och das schafft man sogar mit mir im schlepptau (schon probiert) - wenn wir also nicht wieder nen 7er schnitt fahren, sondern nen 10,5 dann sollte es klappen



Die Weiße Mauer hoch, oder runter?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Weiße Mauer hoch, oder runter?



Wie fahren keine weißen Mauern hoch, entweder fahrn wir drauf oder runter


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

@HKN - wir jammern nicht. 

Wir stellen uns mannhaft und unerschrocken den Tatsachen. Auch wenn es manchmal an grenzenlose Selbstüberschätzung erinnert, der Berg, den wir nicht bezwingen, der muß erst noch aufgeschüttet werden. [klatsch-klatsch].


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hopi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > der hat mir noch gefehlt
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Weiße Mauer hoch, oder runter?



runner was sonst....ich fahr net schwierisch bergauf...gobmotoriker wie ich fahren lieber bergab


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @HKN - wir jammern nicht.
> 
> Wir stellen uns mannhaft und unerschrocken den Tatsachen. Auch wenn es manchmal an grenzenlose Selbstüberschätzung erinnert, der Berg, den wir nicht bezwingen, der muß erst noch aufgeschüttet werden. [klatsch-klatsch].


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mit http://www.marathon.redpulse.de hast Du mehr Erfolg.



habs doch schon längst geändert. nur mein rechner hier auf a***** kommt mit eurer posting-geschwindigkeit net mehr mit. der is echt lahm momentan  
bis ich die änderung drin hatte, waren wieder x postings da


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Lucafabian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > in letzter Zeit 3-4 die scheinen alle alt zu werden
> ...


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

so grad geklärt uwe - ich morgen 14 uhr hm


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> habs doch schon längst geändert. nur mein rechner hier auf a***** kommt mit eurer posting-geschwindigkeit net mehr mit. der is echt lahm momentan
> bis ich die änderung drin hatte, waren wieder x postings da



Das rennt aber wirklich hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hopi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das geht ja, vielleicht fahrn wir dann doch zusammen. Was habt Ihr denn vor?
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> runner was sonst....ich fahr net schwierisch bergauf...gobmotoriker wie ich fahren lieber bergab




'Eh Headbanger,

FYI: Vielleicht fahre ich auch mit - Ist aber noch nicht sicher


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> habs doch schon längst geändert. nur mein rechner hier auf a***** kommt mit eurer posting-geschwindigkeit net mehr mit. der is echt lahm momentan
> bis ich die änderung drin hatte, waren wieder x postings da



im Moment hat es echt besprechungsartige Züge...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

gleich ham mer die 28k


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das rennt aber wirklich hier...



man merkt das kurz vor feierabend ist...jedenfalls für viele hier


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Lucafabian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > die haben doch keinen tacho, also sind wir denen nicht cool genug (schnell meinen abmontier  )
> ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gleich ham mer die 28k



die will ich endlich mal wieder haben


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> man merkt das kurz vor feierabend ist...jedenfalls für viele hier



Feierabend war kurz nach 1200


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gleich ham mer die 28k



hoffentlich merke ich es bei der Geschwindigkeit überhaupt...


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 'Eh Headbanger,
> 
> FYI: Vielleicht fahre ich auch mit - Ist aber noch nicht sicher



ok ich bring die 30kg bleiweste für dich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die will ich endlich mal wieder haben



wenn die anderen sich ein wenig zurückhalten kannst Du sie dir von mir aus holen.


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> habkeinnick schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab auch keinen
> ...


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> habkeinnick schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab auch keinen


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn die anderen sich ein wenig zurückhlaten kannst Du sie dir von mir aus holen.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn die anderen sich ein wenig zurückhlaten kannst Du sie dir von mir aus holen.



Dann hast des in kappen 3 Stunden


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok ich bring die 30kg bleiweste für dich mit



Ob das reicht?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn die anderen sich ein wenig zurückhlaten kannst Du sie dir von mir aus holen.




der uwe ist heute echt ein gönner  das kann dann ja morgen lustig werden


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ob das reicht?



es macht ihn auf jedenfall soviel langsamer das er nicht 20 minuten warten muss


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> es macht ihn auf jedenfall soviel langsamer das er nicht 20 minuten warten muss



...bei 100m Uphill...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wenn das morgen vor Ort so lustig weitergeht, verpasse ich was... 

naja, Plauscher und Wölfe halt; geht bestimmt so weiter!


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hopi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das geht ja, vielleicht fahrn wir dann doch zusammen. Was habt Ihr denn vor?
> ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> es macht ihn auf jedenfall soviel langsamer das er nicht 20 minuten warten muss



macht ihn aber auch runner schneller


----------



## fUEL (15. Juni 2007)

Hab gestern meine fuel verabschiedungstour gefahren, jetzt ist das schöne bike beim Denfeld zur Weiterverwertung ( habs vorher noch mal so richtig durchgepflegt mit allem pipapoundso, damit der neue Besitzter das Optimum kriegt.  und next woch krieg ich des Neue. Das noch Bessere ist des Besten Feind.
Hat ja erst überlescht es zu behalten - aber irgendwann hab selbst ich mal genug Fahrräder daheim.

Kommt gut mit Namen auf dem Oberrohr, so richtig Teamfahrermässig. Rahmengewicht  2412 g incl Dämpfer. - ich hatte mit weniger gerechnet, das sind nur 100 g weniger als der Vorgänger. 

Aber die Modellpflege hatte wohl auch andere Prioritäten als Gewicht.

Mehr Federweg hinten, Züge seitlich am Oberrohr, nicht mehr obendrauf. 
Mehr Reifenfreiheit hinten und anderes Übersetzungverhältnis für mehr Aktivität und so weiter.........

Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich auf Mittwoch..........denn dann ist es wohl fertig, sofern die Deutsche Antwort auf Federungsfragen die Forke in 90 bis dahin geliefert hat.

Übrigens der schöne Trail hinter dem Sandplacken ist mit Gestrüpp zugeworfen aber nebenan über den Zaun doch befahrbar, jedoch bitte über den Zaun schieben, sonst könnt es ein Schaltwerk kosten....


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> *DH Hader *halt so das übliche Samstag Programm



lieber nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> macht ihn aber auch runner schneller



was aber kein vorteil ist, da ich die 30 ja auch auf den rippen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> lieber nicht



warum nicht ?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gestern meine fuel verabschiedungstour gefahren, jetzt ist das schöne bike beim Denfeld zur Weiterverwertung ( habs vorher noch mal so richtig durchgepflegt mit allem pipapoundso, damit der neue Besitzter das Optimum kriegt.  und next woch krieg ich des Neue. Das noch Bessere ist des Besten Feind.
> Hat ja erst überlescht es zu behalten - aber irgendwann hab selbst ich mal genug Fahrräder daheim.
> 
> Kommt gut mit Namen auf dem Oberrohr, so richtig Teamfahrermässig. Rahmengewicht  2412 g incl Dämpfer. - ich hatte mit weniger gerechnet, das sind nur 100 g weniger als der Vorgänger.
> ...



viel spaß mit dem renner...nun müssen die zeiten ja noch schneller werden.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> warum nicht ?



wegen seiner tiefflug  erlebnisse am harderweg


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> Übrigens der schöne Trail hinter dem Sandplacken ist mit Gestrüpp zugeworfen aber nebenan über den Zaun doch befahrbar, jedoch bitte über den Zaun schieben, sonst könnt es ein Schaltwerk kosten....



Schon wieder! 

Danke für die Info!


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gestern meine fuel verabschiedungstour gefahren, jetzt ist das schöne bike beim Denfeld zur Weiterverwertung ( habs vorher noch mal so richtig durchgepflegt mit allem pipapoundso, damit der neue Besitzter das Optimum kriegt ...



hättest auch mal ein gutes werk damit vollbringen können ...

viel spaß mit dem neuen


----------



## fUEL (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> zange ist zange, mit nix zu vergleichen
> kurzer steilhang, danach rasant weiter bergab. man muß sich schon noch konzentrieren, um die richtige linie zu treffen. gibt da einige steine, die aus dem boden gucken und deinen reifen fressen wollen
> am gefährlichsten hab ich die anfahrt zur zange durch den biergarten in erinnerung. da hat es mich bei einer 90° kurve im schotter voll umgehauen, natürlich vor reichlich publikum  das darf dieses jahr nicht mehr passieren ...


 

Ich find des geil dort so richtig was für die Vollgasfraktion, leider muß ich zur Kofi und am Abend nach München, sonst wär ich dabei und würd mit meinen lieben Kollegen vom 24 h race bisschen über den Trail gasen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laß mich raten: In Mittenwald gabs `nen Lift!



Stimmt aber der war nicht in Betrieb, da mussten wir uns eben selber helfen!


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> warum nicht ?



weil die Kicker gkeichmäßig verteilt wurden?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn das morgen vor Ort so lustig weitergeht, verpasse ich was...
> 
> naja, Plauscher und Wölfe halt; geht bestimmt so weiter!



Sicherlich verpasst de was! Man verpasst immer was, wenn man bei einer Plauschertour fehlt. Die Erfahrung hab ich sogar selbst schon gemacht


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wegen seiner tiefflug  erlebnisse am harderweg



meine knie sind immer noch gezeichnet und das fully bin ich seitdem nicht mehr gefahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wegen seiner tiefflug  erlebnisse am harderweg



ach darum!!!! wer sich nicht ab und an beim Biken legt weiß nicht wie schön es ist wieder aufzustehen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Lucafabian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ach mal schauen vielleicht Alt K Fuxi FeldB SüdH alte DH Hader halt so das übliche Samstag Programm
> ...


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Stimmt aber der war nicht in Betrieb, da mussten wir uns eben selber helfen!
> ...



ja und weiter? Flugphase? Bodeneindringphase? Rettungshubschrauber? ...


----------



## fUEL (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schon wieder!
> 
> Danke für die Info!


 
Aber nicht der eigentliche Trail sondern die Zuwegung nach der Gaststätte kommt eine Querung und ab dann ist es wohl mit nem Trekker angekarrt worden lauter so Entastungsabfälle aber ein ganzer Hänger voll.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Stimmt aber der war nicht in Betrieb, da mussten wir uns eben selber helfen!



Ich seh nur einen auf nem Holzgestell rumeiern  

Gibts auch ein Bild in der die Person in der Luft ist?


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Aber nicht der eigentliche Trail sondern die Zuwegung nach der Gaststätte kommt eine Querung und ab dann ist es wohl mit nem Trekker angekarrt worden lauter so Entastungsabfälle aber ein ganzer Hänger voll.



Aha!


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja und weiter? Flugphase? Bodeneindringphase? Rettungshubschrauber? ...



Ja nee du weist schon. 

Wir haben uns dann gegenseitig erklärt wie es geht, wie bei meiner letzten Plauschertour!


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich find des teil dort so richtig was für die Vollgasfraktion, leider muß ich zur Kofi und am Abend nach München, sonst wär ich dabei und würd mit meinen lieben Kollegen vom 24 h race bisschen über den Trail gasen.



schade ... so ein paar lecker erdbeeren würd ich auch noch vorm start verdrücken  
vielleicht wirds ja richtig eklig regnerisch, matschig und kalt ... dann hätte ich lieber dein sonntagsprogramm


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ja nee du weist schon.
> 
> Wir haben uns dann gegenseitig erklärt wie es geht, wie bei meiner letzten Plauschertour!



In dieser erbaulichen Phase hab ich ja leider gefehlt (geflickt)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ja nee du weist schon.
> 
> Wir haben uns dann gegenseitig erklärt wie es geht, wie bei meiner letzten Plauschertour!





 so kenn ich Euch


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade ... so ein paar lecker erdbeeren würd ich auch noch vorm start verdrücken
> vielleicht wirds ja richtig eklig regnerisch, matschig und kalt ... dann hätte ich lieber dein sonntagsprogramm



Ich galube nicht, dass mich 11  in den Matsch treiben würden. Schaumerma.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

Der Fotograf war zu langsam!


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

ab jetzt mach ich für heute überstunden  , die ich eines tages wieder für ne   tour locker opfern kann


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

ich hätt Euch schon sagen können wie sowas zu springen geht


----------



## fUEL (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade ... so ein paar lecker erdbeeren würd ich auch noch vorm start verdrücken
> vielleicht wirds ja richtig eklig regnerisch, matschig und kalt ... dann hätte ich lieber dein sonntagsprogramm


 

Glaub die meissten Erdbeeren wurden von lärmempfindlichen Menschen gegessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Wölfetour:


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wölfetour:


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Glaub die meissten Erdbeeren wurden von lärmempfindlichen Menschen gegessen.



des war quasi die liegen-miete


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> weil die Kicker gkeichmäßig verteilt wurden?



ACH DIE 3 DINGER DA OBEN  80% waren am letzten Samstag noch ganz LUCCA der alte WEICHSPÜLER hatte mir schon angst gemacht der wäre von oben bis unten geräumt


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

War aber sehr gefährlich da!


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich hätt Euch schon sagen können wie sowas zu springen geht



 der Witz des Tages


----------



## fUEL (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> des war quasi die liegen-miete


Weil Du auf ihr liegen darfst soll ich mit Erdbeeren zahlen - verrückte welt


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> War aber sehr gefährlich da!
> ...



Ach so, ihr hatte euch lediglich zum Trocknen in die Sonne gelegt!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> der Witz des Tages



Wenn man die größere Pause der letzten Tour auf dem Harder kennt, schon


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Weil Du auf ihr liegen darfst soll ich mit Erdbeeren zahlen - verrückte welt



ja, so ist das. hart aber gerecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ACH DIE 3 DINGER DA OBEN  80% waren am letzten Samstag noch ganz LUCCA der alte WEICHSPÜLER hatte mir schon angst gemacht der wäre von oben bis unten geräumt



Bin da ja erst einmal lang (nix gesprungen), fand aber gerade die erste probierbar.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin da ja erst einmal lang (nix gesprungen), fand aber gerade die erste probierbar.



dem Fux gings genauso


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin da ja erst einmal lang (nix gesprungen), fand aber gerade die erste probierbar.



ach da kommen die 7 Zwerge von dem Feldiberge und dann kannst Du auch mal üben


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin da ja erst einmal lang (nix gesprungen), fand aber gerade die erste probierbar.



mach nur, am besten noch vor dem rennen  
viel anlauf und viel speed sind das erfolgsrezept für einen ordentlichen abflug


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dem Fux gings genauso





Hopi schrieb:


> ach da kommen die 7 Zwerge von dem Feldiberge und dann kannst Du auch mal üben


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mach nur, am besten noch vor dem rennen
> viel anlauf und viel speed sind das erfolgsrezept für einen ordentlichen abflug



Hey, wir sind im gleichenTeam!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel anlauf und viel speed sind das erfolgsrezept für einen ordentlichen abflug



noch so einer


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hey, wir sind im gleichenTeam!



Für welches Team startet Ihr?

DIMB Racing Team?


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mach nur, am besten noch vor dem rennen
> viel anlauf und viel speed sind das erfolgsrezept für einen ordentlichen abflug



na dann fährt man nur halb so schnell dann legt es einen auch nicht gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hey, wir sind im gleichenTeam!



teamintern ist der konkurrenzkampf besonders groß


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Für welches Team startet Ihr?
> 
> DIMB Racing Team?



jap


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> teamintern ist der konkurrenzkampf besonders groß



...hab ich auch schon von anderer Stelle mitbekommen...


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

was ist denn an dieser formel falsch   :

viel anlauf +  viel speed = viel flug


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...hab ich auch schon von anderer Stelle mitbekommen...



erzähl ...


----------



## caroka (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> keine angst, wenn ich mitfahre sorg ich schon selbst dafür das max. down und min. up im programm ist...



Und wir kommen wieder an der HM an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...hab ich auch schon von anderer Stelle mitbekommen...



aber wie gesagt, wir sind fast 300 Startplätz hinter euch...


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was ist denn an dieser formel falsch   :
> 
> viel anlauf +  viel speed = viel flug



die formel ist schon richtig aber die wichtigeste Zutat fehlte Dir noch


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was ist denn an dieser formel falsch   :
> 
> viel anlauf +  viel speed = viel flug



nix, nur wenn ebbes falsch läuft, dann halt auch viel falsch (viel au)...


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn man die größere Pause der letzten Tour auf dem Harder kennt, schon



wie rocky schon sagte --> isch hädde mal en tipp führ disch


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

gude CR


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt, wir sind fast 300 Startplätz hinter euch...



das kannst so nicht sehen. es gibt maximal einen separaten startblock für die schnellsten wiederangemeldeten des vorjahres. alle anderen stellen sich dahinter auf.
theoretisch könntest du also direkt hinter mir stehen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Mannomann, da muß man mal 'ne halbe Stunde in so 'ne wirre Sitzung, lässt den Rechner unbeobachtet und dann kommt man mit dem Lesen nicht mehr nach.

Ja, die Wölfe haben in MW richtig gerockt.   Vor allem, als wir die Treppe vor der Kaserne zum neunten [!!!] Mal gefahren sind, und die Buben beim antreten "unterbrochen" haben. Es hätte nicht viel gefehlt, und man hätte uns wegen Mißachtung von Staatseigentum eingekerkert.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

gude RH


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mannomann, da muß man mal 'ne halbe Stunde in so 'ne wirre Sitzung, lässt den Rechner unbeobachtet und dann kommt man mit dem Lesen nicht mehr nach.
> 
> Ja, die Wölfe haben in MW richtig gerockt.   Vor allem, als wir die Treppe vor der Kaserne zum neunten [!!!] Mal gefahren sind, und die Buben beim antreten "unterbrochen" haben. Es hätte nicht viel gefehlt, und man hätte uns wegen Mißachtung von Staatseigentum eingekerkert.



MW ist cool, da war ich früher als kind oft. die gebirgsjäger sind krass. die sind damals nen weg bergauf gejoggt, den ich mit meinen eltern runterlief, und kamen uns 3mal auf dem weg wieder entgegen und das mit marschgepäck. fetten respekt


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die gebirgsjäger sind krass. die sind damals nen weg bergauf gejoggt den ich mit meinen eltern runter gelaufen sind und kamen uns 3mal auf dem weg wieder entgegen und das mit marschgepäck. fetten respekt



hast aber nix draus gelernt, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

@Cracy: Was ist mit dir, morgen auch dabei?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

gude stiller Hirsch


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> MW ist cool, da war ich früher als kind oft. die gebirgsjäger sind krass. die sind damals nen weg bergauf gejoggt, den ich mit meinen eltern runterlief, und kamen uns 3mal auf dem weg wieder entgegen und das mit marschgepäck. fetten respekt



Ja ja das Heer da zeichnet es aus  weniger denken mehr rennen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ja ja das Heer da zeichnet es aus  weniger denken mehr rennen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Ich hab dort unten 15 Monate meiner Jugend in einem Animationscamp am Ortsrand verbringen dürfen.  

Nach 18 Jahren habe ich dieses Trauma überwunden und war jetzt zum ersten Mal seit dieser Zeit wieder dort. Als Zivilist ist es auszuhalten.


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich hab dort unten 15 Monate meiner Jugend in einem Animationscamp am Ortsrand verbringen dürfen.
> 
> Nach 18 Jahren habe ich dieses Trauma überwunden und war jetzt zum ersten Mal seit dieser Zeit wieder dort. Als Zivilist ist es auszuhalten.



mein mitgefühl  ich überlege ob ich in 2 Wochen zu meinem alten Verband fahre die haben 50 Jähriges


----------



## caroka (15. Juni 2007)

So, hab mich wieder ran gelesen. 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Cracy: Was ist mit dir, morgen auch dabei?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> gude stiller Hirsch



Ich glaube die Beiden brauchen noch ein bisschen.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich hab dort unten 15 Monate meiner Jugend in einem Animationscamp am Ortsrand verbringen dürfen.
> 
> Nach 18 Jahren habe ich dieses Trauma überwunden und war jetzt zum ersten Mal seit dieser Zeit wieder dort. Als Zivilist ist es auszuhalten.



da hab ich es wohl mit Gießen besser getroffen gehabt...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

hab gar nix gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da hab ich wohl mit Gießen besser getroffen gehabt...



Alles ist besser als Schwarzenborn  3 Tage waren echt sch....ße


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mannomann, da muß man mal 'ne halbe Stunde in so 'ne wirre Sitzung,



Das hier ist aber auch 'ne wirre Sitzung...


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab gar nix gemacht



merkt man! keine Disziplin, unausgelastet, ...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das hier ist aber auch 'ne wirre Sitzung...



Wo hast Du dich denn die ganze Zeit rumgetrieben, es war richtig still ohne Dich


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Alles ist besser als Schwarzenborn  3 Tage waren echt sch....ße



jo schwarzenborn war nicht der bringer, obwohl wir mit dem wetter glück hatten und ich als SaM im uffszelt gepennt hab und ziemlich dicht war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo hast Du dich denn die ganze Zeit rumgetrieben, es war richtig still ohne Dich



Ich musste mich mal wieder um's liebe Personal kümmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das hier ist aber auch 'ne wirre Sitzung...



naja, immerhin sind wir mittlerweile beim Bund. Zum Glück dürfen da mittlerweile ja auch Mädels hin!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> merkt man! keine Disziplin, unausgelastet, ...



ne, der einzig Normale, hab halt keine Hirnwäsche bekommen 

Das richtige Signal und Ihr rennt alle los, ich bleib liegen


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich musste mich mal wieder um's liebe Personal kümmern



Ja, ja, diese süßen Sekretärinnen...


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das hier ist aber auch 'ne wirre Sitzung...



also ich finds (noch) ok und verständlich. der maggo tut mir nur etwas leid   

leute, ihr habt mir den nachmittag hier auf der a***** prima verkürzt. danke  

jetzt geht´s gleich heim. schreibt net so viel in der zwischenzeit, sonst bin ich am ende auch noch verwirrt


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich musste mich mal wieder um's liebe Personal kümmern



Das is aber auch ein Pack. Asche über ihr Haupt, Du mußt mal andere Seiten aufziehen, wenn das schon Auswirkungen auf die Plauscher hat führt das definitiv zu weit


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne, der einzig Normale, hab halt keine Hirnwäsche bekommen
> 
> Das richtige Signal und Ihr rennt alle los, ich bleib liegen



dito  , also schon 2 normale


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dito  , also schon 2 normale


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



na hauptsache man stimmt sich mal wieder gegenseitig zu


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo schwarzenborn war nicht der bringer, obwohl wir mit dem wetter glück hatten und ich als SaM im uffszelt gepennt hab und ziemlich dicht war



Zelte  habt Ihr dort Camping gemacht  wir hatten die Baracken aber wie sollten wir auch im Reisebus noch Zelte einpacken  aber ich frage mich warum wir von Nürnberg zum Eier werfen soweit fahren mussten


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na hauptsache man stimmt sich mal wieder gegenseitig zu



schnauze, private hkn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

ei gude!

Jemand ne Ahnung wie ich meine Gabel dazu bringe das sie weniger weit einfedert bei kleinen Sprüngen? SAG ist bei wahnwitzigen 17mm (bei 160mm FW) und trotzdem rutscht der Kabelbinder bei nem Minidrop bis zum Anschlag hoch  Der Dämpfer nutzt trotz mehr Luftdruck in beiden Kammern und dem Progressivitätsanpassungsdingens auf max. auch fast den kompletten Hub für des Hübberlein  ich wieg doch nur 73kg !!


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> Jemand ne Ahnung wie ich meine Gabel dazu bringe das sie weniger weit einfedert bei kleinen Sprüngen? SAG ist bei wahnwitzigen 17mm (bei 160mm FW) und trotzdem rutscht der Kabelbinder bei nem Minidrop bis zum Anschlag hoch  Der Dämpfer nutzt trotz mehr Luftdruck in beiden Kammern und dem Progressivitätsanpassungsdingens auf max. auch fast den kompletten Hub für des Hübberlein  ich wieg doch nur 73kg !!



off topic, raus ...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> Jemand ne Ahnung wie ich meine Gabel dazu bringe das sie weniger weit einfedert bei kleinen Sprüngen? SAG ist bei wahnwitzigen 17mm (bei 160mm FW) und trotzdem rutscht der Kabelbinder bei nem Minidrop bis zum Anschlag hoch  Der Dämpfer nutzt trotz mehr Luftdruck in beiden Kammern und dem Progressivitätsanpassungsdingens auf max. auch fast den kompletten Hub für des Hübberlein  ich wieg doch nur 73kg !!



Komm jetzt nicht mit so nem Shice, hier werden wichtige Sachen besprochen


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> Jemand ne Ahnung wie ich meine Gabel dazu bringe das sie weniger weit einfedert bei kleinen Sprüngen? SAG ist bei wahnwitzigen 17mm (bei 160mm FW) und trotzdem rutscht der Kabelbinder bei nem Minidrop bis zum Anschlag hoch  Der Dämpfer nutzt trotz mehr Luftdruck in beiden Kammern und dem Progressivitätsanpassungsdingens auf max. auch fast den kompletten Hub für des Hübberlein  ich wieg doch nur 73kg !!



abnehmen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Einfedern ist doch nicht so tragisch, sie muß eben nur schnell wieder rauskommen. Dafür gibt's dann die Zugstufe.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Zelte  habt Ihr dort Camping gemacht  wir hatten die Baracken aber wie sollten wir auch im Reisebus noch Zelte einpacken  aber ich frage mich warum wir von Nürnberg zum Eier werfen soweit fahren mussten



mal ne nette Y-reise? wobei handgr. schon ganz schön krach gemacht hat.



wissefux schrieb:


> schnauze, private hkn



dachte private paula


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schnauze, private hkn



das heißt SCHÜTZE immer diese Zivis


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

so lang sie nicht durchschlägt ist doch alles prima. der federweg ist ja dazu da das er genutzt wird.

meine federt auch schon bei dem baumstamm sprung fast komplett ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> off topic, raus ...





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Komm jetzt nicht mit so nem Shice, hier werden wichtige Sachen besprochen





Hopi schrieb:


> abnehmen



Ich werf mich weg.


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> off topic, raus ...





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Komm jetzt nicht mit so nem Shice, hier werden wichtige Sachen besprochen





Hopi schrieb:


> abnehmen


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> das heißt SCHÜTZE immer diese Zivis



ich war noch gedienter HG...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Sorry Crazy, sei net bös ,
wg. Dämpfer ich hab keine Ahnung was man da machen muß 

höhrt sich aber an wie wenn ich bei mir genug Luft drauf geb die Einstellschraube aber auf ganz offen steht...


----------



## caroka (15. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich werf mich weg.





Arachne schrieb:


>



Wir werden nicht lange auf einen Kommentar warten müssen......


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mal ne nette Y-reise? wobei handgr. schon ganz schön krach gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> 
> dachte private paula



ach der krach ging doch DRECK hat das Ding gemacht  den Ring habe ich heute noch, ist mein Schlüsselbund  dafür sind die echt klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir werden nicht lange auf einen Kommentar warten müssen......



zwei Doofe, ...


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich war noch gedienter HG...



wie lange hast Du gebraucht?


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ach der krach ging doch DRECK hat das Ding gemacht  den Ring habe ich heute noch, ist mein Schlüsselbund  dafür sind die echt klasse



stimmt!


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

ex-kindergartenzivi fux meldet sich gehorsam ab  

bleibt brav und seid jetzt nett zum cr


----------



## caroka (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zwei Doofe, ...



Wenn die Anderen es nicht tun.........


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zwei Doofe, ...



...  dann müssen wir ja nicht mehr   ....


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sorry Crazy, sei net bös ,
> wg. Dämpfer ich hab keine Ahnung was man da machen muß
> 
> höhrt sich aber an wie wenn ich bei mir genug Luft drauf geb die Einstellschraube aber auf ganz offen steht...



ach immer diese Versenderbikes.... Ist bestimmt ab Werk defekt! duck und schnell weg.................


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ach der krach ging doch DRECK hat das Ding gemacht  den Ring habe ich heute noch, ist mein Schlüsselbund  dafür sind die echt klasse



ich nicht mehr...schade...3 stck. hab ich geworfen. obwohl ich die dinger vorher ausgegeben habe, wollte ich doch beim ersten wurf dem ding hinterher gucken...meine aufsicht hat mich umgerissen, ich war kaum unten da hat der dreck schon auf den helm geprasselt...ich würd sagen -> glück gehabt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dito  , also schon 2 normale



noch drei, musste da auch noch nicht hin und ich hoffe irgendwie auch drum rum zu kommen, hab gehört das es da nicht toll ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ex-kindergartenzivi fux meldet sich gehorsam ab
> 
> bleibt brav und seid jetzt nett zum cr



Du hast ja doch was gemacht, Schleimer! Pah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ex-kindergartenzivi fux meldet sich gehorsam ab
> 
> bleibt brav und seid jetzt nett zum cr



damit Du es ihm nachher so richtig geben kannst!


----------



## Maggo (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> Jemand ne Ahnung wie ich meine Gabel dazu bringe das sie weniger weit einfedert bei kleinen Sprüngen? SAG ist bei wahnwitzigen 17mm (bei 160mm FW) und trotzdem rutscht der Kabelbinder bei nem Minidrop bis zum Anschlag hoch  Der Dämpfer nutzt trotz mehr Luftdruck in beiden Kammern und dem Progressivitätsanpassungsdingens auf max. auch fast den kompletten Hub für des Hübberlein  ich wieg doch nur 73kg !!



weniger luft in der negativkammer. du musst da nen kompromiss finden zwischen gutem ansprechverhalten auf dem trail und nicht allzuweit durchsacken. ich fahre an meiner 95/85 psi.+-


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wie lange hast Du gebraucht?



15 monate...und auch nur weil ein anderer und ich uns beschwert haben, wurden wir das noch während der dienstzeit. war ja nicht berufsbezogen eingesetzt. die waren ja viel früher HG


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ex-kindergartenzivi fux meldet sich gehorsam ab
> ...



...und Dich haben die da wieder weg gelassen???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ja, diese süßen Sekretärinnen...



Schön wär's  

So wisst Ihr was: Ich zieh' mich jetzt gleich um und fahr' in den Taunus...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> weniger luft in der negativkammer. du musst da nen kompromiss finden zwischen gutem ansprechverhalten auf dem trail und nicht allzuweit durchsacken. ich fahre an meiner 95/85 psi.+-



Ei gug mal wer sich hier angeschlichen hat


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schön wär's
> 
> So wisst Ihr was: Ich zieh' mich jetzt gleich um und fahr' in den Taunus...



*SACK!*









Edit: Viel Spaß


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich nicht mehr...schade...3 stck. hab ich geworfen. obwohl ich die dinger vorher ausgegeben habe, wollte ich doch beim ersten wurf dem ding hinterher gucken...meine aufsicht hat mich umgerissen, ich war kaum unten da hat der dreck schon auf den helm geprasselt...ich würd sagen -> glück gehabt



ach meiner hat noch bis kurz vor dem knall gekuckt ob ich auch das ziel getroffen habe.


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich nicht mehr...schade...3 stck. hab ich geworfen. obwohl ich die dinger vorher ausgegeben habe, ...



Dummie! Hättest die Schlüsselringe doch beim ausgeben schon abziehen können!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

och um in den taunus zu fahren muss ich ja nicht mal aus dem haus


----------



## caroka (15. Juni 2007)

So, geh mal in Keller. Muß mich mal um mein kleines Schwarzes kümmern.  
Schreibt nicht so viel.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

sorry Leute, als ich den Post gesetzt habe wart ihr noch nicht beim Zivi oder nicht Thema 


Einfedern ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, raus kommt sie auch wunderbar. Ich denk mir nur halt mal das die dann sicherlich so ihre Problemchen haben wird wenns mal höher hinaus gehen soll  oder berechnet die sich vorher in der Luft wie sie Dämpfen muss damit sie bei jedem Sprung den max. Federweg einfedert bevor sie durchschlägt  wär natürlich klasse, steht so aber nicht in der BA  die Druckstufenrädchen hab ich auch beinde Sprung für Sprung weiter zu gedreht, so richtig viel gebracht hat das aber irgendwie nicht. 
Ich glaub da muss mal jemand an den Knöbbchen drehen der bissi mehr Ahnung hat 
@ lugga: beim Dämpfer hab ich die Druckstufe auch schon weiter zugedreht - ohne großen Effekt.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och um in den taunus zu fahren muss ich ja nicht mal aus dem haus



Von da wo Du bist, kannst Du gar nicht in den Taunus fahren


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> 15 monate...und auch nur weil ein anderer und ich uns beschwert haben, wurden wir das noch während der dienstzeit. war ja nicht berufsbezogen eingesetzt. die waren ja viel früher HG



12 Monate  als SaM war das richtig Geld


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dummie! Hättest die Schlüsselringe doch beim ausgeben schon abziehen können!!!



*lachweg* man merkt das du so nen ding nie in der hand hattest. wir haben alle vorher ne einweisung bekommen wie wir die dinger halten sollen. wnen ich also einem die in die hand gelegt habe und er die die hand dann schloss hättest du den leuten die hand abtrennen können und es wäre nix passiert.

das ding macht schon ganz eindruck auf die leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, geh mal in Keller. Muß mich mal um mein kleines Schwarzes kümmern.
> Schreibt nicht so viel.



Andere Frauen gehen dazu vor den Spiegel...


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> 12 Monate  als SaM war das richtig Geld



genau deswegen haben wir ja auch gemeckert...nach 12 monaten war ich OG, das gab auch schon mehr


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Ich glaub da muss mal jemand an den Knöbbchen drehen der bissi mehr Ahnung hat
> @ lugga: beim Dämpfer hab ich die Druckstufe auch schon weiter zugedreht - ohne großen Effekt.



hier ich, mit Knöbbcher un Knöbben habbisch Erfahrung!


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Andere Frauen gehen dazu vor den Spiegel...



du bezeichnest dich schon als frau?


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

Wer kommt denn jetzt morgen alles um 14Uhr zur HM?
Ich habe den Überblick verloren.....


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juni 2007)

So ich geh gleich mein Radel abhohlen


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hier ich, mit Knöbbcher un Knöbben habbisch Erfahrung!



Auch mit denen an einem Rad?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn jetzt morgen alles um 14Uhr zur HM?
> Ich habe den Überblick verloren.....



lugga, du, bruder jörn, hopi + ht, meine wenigkeit, vielleicht der CR, maggo?, wahltho?


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> genau deswegen haben wir ja auch gemeckert...nach 12 monaten war ich OG, das gab auch schon mehr



OG wurde ich nicht bin gleich HG geworden mein chef hat die Stelle extra im Geschwarder für mich besorgt. Brauchst ja immer eine Versorgungskarte


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So ich geh gleich mein Radel abhohlen



Worum ging es im siebenten Post von vor fünf Seiten? Schnell, nicht nachblättern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> OG wurde ich nicht bin gleich HG geworden mein chef hat die Stelle extra im Geschwarder für mich besorgt. Brauchst ja immer eine Versorgungskarte



Da gabs wohl noch keine Mädels! Wenns Dir der Chef besorgen muß...


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> lugga, du, bruder jörn, hopi + ht, meine wenigkeit, vielleicht der CR, maggo?, wahltho?


Gut zu Wissen!
Ich bringe dann mal eine Kühltasche mit Isotonischen Getränken für die "After Bike Tour" mit!!!!


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Auch mit denen an einem Rad?



pah, Langweiler!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

....


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

hauptsache an meiner pedale sind schon 2 oder 3 pins krum...man kriegt auch nix mehr gescheites für sein geld


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da gabs wohl noch keine Mädels! Wenns Dir der Chef besorgen muß...



Nicht ganz  aber den Pinsel habe ich dafür schon schwingen müssen


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du bezeichnest dich schon als frau?



irgendwie kann ich das meinem Post nicht wirklich entnehmen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> pah, Langweiler!



Obacht großer, sonst steche ich dir einen Platten und du bist wieder nicht dabei wenn es lustig wird....


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nicht ganz  aber den Pinsel habe ich dafür schon schwingen müssen



hoffentlich hast Du niemanden erschlagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Obacht großer, sonst steche ich dir einen Platten und du bist wieder nicht dabei wenn es lustig wird....



 *Du warst das!!!*


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hauptsache an meiner pedale sind schon 2 oder 3 pins krum...man kriegt auch nix mehr gescheites für sein geld



wenn Du auch überall anecken musst


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wenn Du auch überall anecken musst



mein bike hat einfach nicht genug bodenfreiheit...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mein bike hat einfach nicht genug bodenfreiheit...



Kauf Dir doch ne ganz hohe Doppelbrückengabel


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mein bike hat einfach nicht genug bodenfreiheit...



das sind diese torques: die federn schon komplett ein, sobald Du Dich nur draufsetzt...


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mein bike hat einfach nicht genug bodenfreiheit...



Vielleicht überladen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kauf Dir doch ne ganz hohe Doppelbrückengabel



cycleplanet hat da so eine im Laden stehen...


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Vielleicht überladen?



kurz davor bestimmt


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

die 40er fox wäre nicht schlecht. aber lieber gleich das V10 bzw. V11 oder das bionicon IRONWOOD


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

@ Maggo: meine Lyrik hat ne Stahlfeder. Aber der SAG ist ja schon nur bei etwas über 10% (Federhärte kann man nicht anpassen, hab n blödes Gewicht für die RS Federn, die nächst weichere geht bis 72kg, die die drin ist geht bis 82kg).


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: meine Lyrik hat ne Stahlfeder. Aber der SAG ist ja schon nur bei etwas über 10% (Federhärte kann man nicht anpassen, hab n blödes Gewicht für die RS Federn, die nächst weichere geht bis 72kg, die die drin ist geht bis 82kg).



Wenn du Gewicht brauchst kannst du von mir etwas haben


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kauf Dir doch ne ganz hohe Doppelbrückengabel



so eine Gabel wäre doch was


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: meine Lyrik hat ne Stahlfeder. Aber der SAG ist ja schon nur bei etwas über 10% (Federhärte kann man nicht anpassen, hab n blödes Gewicht für die RS Federn, die nächst weichere geht bis 72kg, die die drin ist geht bis 82kg).



kein optitune?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hauptsache an meiner pedale sind schon 2 oder 3 pins krum...man kriegt auch nix mehr gescheites für sein geld



Meine Pedale haben auch schon gelitten, und das in der kurzen Zeit (einmal zu weit in die Kurve gelegt und aufgesetzt  und einmal an ner Kante nicht hochgekommen und aufgesetzt)


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> so eine Gabel wäre doch was
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 129317



das dingens hat auch keine bodenfreiheit


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... oder das bionicon IRONWOOD



bieten die nur bis Größe L an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Meine Pedale haben auch schon gelitten, und das in der kurzen Zeit (einmal zu weit in die Kurve gelegt und aufgesetzt  und einmal an ner Kante nicht hochgekommen und aufgesetzt)



siehste ich bin einfach zu doof zum fahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kein optitune?



was hätte ich davon ?! Wie gesagt, die nächst weichere Feder geht von 60kg bis 72kg, ich habe 73kg + meinen Rucksack (den ich beim Probieren jetzt nicht aufhatte) und die standartfeder von 70-82kg drin. Noch ne härtere Feder will ich eigentlich nicht, sonst tut die Gabel nur noch die Drops wegnehmen, dafür aber nichtmal mehr Bordsteine


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bieten die nur bis Größe L an.



das V11 gibts auch nicht größer...die DH dinger kauft man ja eh ne nummer kleiner


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das dingens hat auch keine bodenfreiheit



bei deinem Lenkwinkel kannst Du über alle Kicker fahren ohne hängen zu bleiben


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> siehste ich bin einfach zu doof zum fahren



Einsicht ist der .......................


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Noch ne härtere Feder will ich eigentlich nicht, sonst tut die Gabel nur noch die Drops wegnehmen, dafür aber nichtmal mehr Bordsteine



man kann nicht alles haben.

ach wenn jemand nen Pearl 3.3 hat mit 222 einbaulänge und gegen nen DHX Air 5.0 tauschen will bitte melden.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> bei deinem Lenkwinkel kannst Du über alle Kicker fahren ohne hängen zu bleiben



ich bleib ja auch nur beim bergaufkurbeln hängen...immer ist dummerweise die pedale unten wo gerade nen hindernis ist


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Einsicht ist der .......................



keine ahnung was du meinst  jedenfalls nicht der erste schritt


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/358846/cat/17069


Ist das der Hubbel??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

Ich pack mir einfach die 100kg+ Feder rein und pump den Dämpfer auf max. Druck. Dann sollte das gehen  Fährt sich dann auf Trails halt wie ein Starrbike


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/358846/cat/17069
> 
> 
> Ist das der Hubbel??????



Ja, hatten wir doch schon mal drüber geredet


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/358846/cat/17069
> 
> 
> Ist das der Hubbel??????



ja


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/358846/cat/17069
> 
> 
> Ist das der Hubbel??????


Richtig


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Des isser also? Wann geht's los? [freu] [hüpf_hüpf]


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, hatten wir doch schon mal drüber geredet



wollte nur mal sicher gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich pack mir einfach die 100kg+ Feder rein und pump den Dämpfer auf max. Druck. Dann sollte das gehen  Fährt sich dann auf Trails halt wie ein Starrbike



Die Marzocchi, das italienische Gelump, hat manchmal auch solche Eigenschaften. Der Kundenservice ist aber sehr zuvorkommend.


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Luca wie sieht es aus eine Runde hopsen ?


----------



## fUEL (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sorry Leute, als ich den Post gesetzt habe wart ihr noch nicht beim Zivi oder nicht Thema
> 
> 
> Einfedern ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, raus kommt sie auch wunderbar. Ich denk mir nur halt mal das die dann sicherlich so ihre Problemchen haben wird wenns mal höher hinaus gehen soll  oder berechnet die sich vorher in der Luft wie sie Dämpfen muss damit sie bei jedem Sprung den max. Federweg einfedert bevor sie durchschlägt  wär natürlich klasse, steht so aber nicht in der BA  die Druckstufenrädchen hab ich auch beinde Sprung für Sprung weiter zu gedreht, so richtig viel gebracht hat das aber irgendwie nicht.
> ...


Die beiden Druckstufen(36?) voll auf und dann max 2 Klicks zudrehen, wenn mehr wird das schnell zum Alptraum..........
Weiß ja nicht was Dein bike so für Dämpfer/ Federteile hat, kenn ja keine Canyons ......


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juni 2007)

so bin erstmal weg...bis später


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

Hab vorn ne Lyrik Uturn mit Stahlfeder (hat Low und Highspeed Druckstufe, Zugstufe und Flootgate einstellbar) und hinten einen Manitou Evolver ISX 6 (Hauptluftkammer, Piggy, Low und Highspeed Druckstufe, Zugstufe, SPV Drehrädchen)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

Machs gut hkn
vllt sieht man sich ja morgen.


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab vorn ne Lyrik Uturn mit Stahlfeder (hat Low und Highspeed Druckstufe, Zugstufe und Flootgate einstellbar) und hinten einen Manitou Evolver ISX 6 (Hauptluftkammer, Piggy, Low und Highspeed Druckstufe, Zugstufe, SPV Drehrädchen)



wie viel hast Du in der SPV


----------



## Maggo (15. Juni 2007)

ihr seid mir heut zu schnell, ich kann auch nur sporadisch nachlesen. immer gleich 5 seiten. das ist echt hart. ich werde am we nicht fahren können.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Luca wie sieht es aus eine Runde hopsen ?



Hab hier 4 Kiddie´s von der überlsten Sorte die am durchdrehen sind. Weiß nicht ob das ne gute Idee ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

75psi im Piggy, 110 in der Hauptkammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

@ Lugga: bei mir is das Knacksen übrigens wieder die Gabel, ist jetzt wieder bei Thoxo. Bin mal gespannt ob sie das nochmal machen oder ob sie die Wartung nachholen wollen für die Garantie (kost dann 100...)


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab hier 4 Kiddie´s von der überlsten Sorte die am durchdrehen sind. Weiß nicht ob das ne gute Idee ist



nehm sie mit dann können die sich da müde laufen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Lugga: bei mir is das Knacksen übrigens wieder die Gabel, ist jetzt wieder bei Thoxo. Bin mal gespannt ob sie das nochmal machen oder ob sie die Wartung nachholen wollen für die Garantie (kost dann 100...)



Mach mir keine Angst, hab bei Rotwild meinen Mund aufgerissen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> nehm sie mit dann können die sich da müde laufen



ich war einmal mit meinem großen da, durft ihn dann heim schieben


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

wieder da ! hab nur 2 seiten nacharbeiten müssen, danke !


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 75psi im Piggy, 110 in der Hauptkammer



versuch mal 100 im Piggy und 150 in der hauptkammer


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Fux komm doch mal mit auf die BMX Bahn. Da kann man gut und gefahrlos lernen, nicht so wie bei Euch


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich war einmal mit meinem großen da, durft ihn dann heim schieben



na das ist dann doch gleich  ein gutes Training


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

ne lass ma, hab kein bmx   ...

ich gebs mir lieber wieder bei megasteilen uphills. wenn man da umfällt, dann wenigstens in zeitlupe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> na das ist dann doch gleich  ein gutes Training



für die Nerven


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne lass ma, hab kein bmx   ...
> 
> ich gebs mir lieber wieder bei megasteilen uphills. wenn man da umfällt, dann wenigstens in zeitlupe



ach auf der Bahn auch


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab hier 4 Kiddie´s von der überlsten Sorte die am durchdrehen sind. Weiß nicht ob das ne gute Idee ist



wer sind die anderen drei?


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> für die Nerven



kommt deine Frau nicht zur ablöse ?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Den Fux muß man fesseln, in den Kofferraum werfen und entführen, wenn den man nochmal zu sowas bringen will


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> kommt deine Frau nicht zur ablöse ?



Hoffentlich bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Den Fux muß mann fesseln, in den Kofferraum werfen und entführen, wenn den man nochmal zu sowas bringen will



ihr schreckt auch vor nix zurück ...


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Den Fux muß mann fesseln, in den Kofferraum werfen und entführen, wenn den man nochmal zu sowas bringen will




ach der kommt schon wenn der erst mal sieht wie Du jetzt springen kannst will er das auch können OHNE ABFLUG


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bald



und dann ?


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne lass ma, hab kein bmx   ...
> 
> ich gebs mir lieber wieder bei megasteilen uphills. wenn man da umfällt, dann wenigstens in zeitlupe



da darfst Du aber nicht nach hinten fallen!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ihr schreckt auch vor nix zurück ...



dann weißt de ja was Dir demnächst blüht


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ach der kommt schon wenn der erst mal sieht wie Du jetzt springen kannst will er das auch können OHNE ABFLUG



wo isn das ?


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bald



na das ist doch ein lichtblick! na dann so eine kleine Runde? ich muss erst mal in den Rodgau mein CS3 ist gekommen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und dann ?



BMX Bahn!?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

mindestens aber Parkplatz Stadion!


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> da darfst Du aber nicht nach hinten fallen!



unwahrscheinlich, da du das gewicht ja eh vorne hast, um die gabel unten zu halten.
bisher hats mich auch nur in klickies hingeschmissen. deshalb nie wieder klickies ! da bleib ich hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> da darfst Du aber nicht nach hinten fallen!



macht er ja auch nicht er tauch ja vorne ab 

DAS IST ABER BEIM TABLE AUCH BESSER


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> na das ist doch ein lichtblick! na dann so eine kleine Runde? ich muss erst mal in den Rodgau mein CS3 ist gekommen



 Ist das CS3 gefährlich ?


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> macht er ja auch nicht er tauch ja vorne ab
> 
> DAS IST ABER BEIM TABLE AUCH BESSER



wahrscheinlich kam das abtauchen sogar vom table springen hier in kelkheim. da muß man nämlich wieder vorne runter drücken, um grade zu landen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> unwahrscheinlich, da du das gewicht ja eh vorne hast, um die gabel unten zu halten.
> bisher hats mich auch nur in klickies hingeschmissen. deshalb nie wieder klickies ! da bleib ich hart



Du hattest auf dem Harder Klickies an


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> versuch mal 100 im Piggy und 150 in der hauptkammer



8mm Rest-Dämpferhub, immerhin das dreifache von vorher 
das gefällt mir schon besser. Dafür aber auch nur 10% SAG...

an der Gabel kann man wohl nichts machen?! Die schiebt den Kabelbinder jedesmal bis zum Anschlag hoch. Fühl sich beim Dropen (hab mal gemessen, sind 110cm + Absprungbunny in ne ebene Wiese rein) aber butteeerweich an und auch nicht nach anschlagen oder so, habe auch mal gelauscht ob da was Geräusche macht. Tuts nicht (ausser die Bremse im nassen, kniehohen Gras)


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich kam das abtauchen sogar vom table springen hier in kelkheim. da muß man nämlich wieder vorne runter drücken, um grade zu landen ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


>



nicht


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du hattest auf dem Harder Klickies an



hab keine klickies mehr ...


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 8mm Rest-FW
> das gefällt mir schon besser. Dafür aber auch nur 10% SAG...



CR da muss man sich rantasten aber sieht doch schon mal besser aus nehm man 10 aus der hauptkammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

..muß mich mal kümmern


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..muß mich mal kümmern



um die fraa


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab keine klickies mehr ...



Was ist das überhaupt, Klickies  










Vielleicht sollten wir sie Sturzhilfen nennen


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nicht



doch am table schon aber man sollte wissen wann man nicht mehr drückt  DU SPRINGST TABLE


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> um die fraa


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> *DU SPRINGST TABLE *





.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

da bin ich aber gespannt


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

laßt mich endlich weg


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .



wer ich? nein ich hopse nur! was ist jetzt sehen wir uns noch auf der bahn oder sehen wir uns noch auf der bahn


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> doch am table schon aber man sollte wissen wann man nicht mehr drückt  DU SPRINGST TABLE



man sollte vor allem nicht table mit hupf verwechseln ...

bei mir um die ecke haben se ne kleinen dirtpark errichtet. da hab ich mich mal am table ein paar mal versucht. nur raushüpfen und oben drauf landen. mehr nicht ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wer ich? nein ich hopse nur! was ist jetzt sehen wir uns noch auf der bahn oder sehen wir uns noch auf der bahn



wo isn das jetzt endlich ?


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> man sollte vor allem nicht table mit hupf verwechseln ...
> 
> bei mir um die ecke haben se ne kleinen dirtpark errichtet. da hab ich mich mal am table ein paar mal versucht. nur raushüpfen und oben drauf landen. mehr nicht ...



ist auch schwer kostet viel kraft und eigentlich ist mein Bike garnicht dafür gedacht aber mein Sch...ß Dirt Rahmen wird einfach nicht geliefert sonst würde man mich fast überhaupt nicht mehr im Taunus sehen


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ist auch schwer kostet viel kraft und eigentlich ist mein Bike garnicht dafür gedacht aber mein Sch...ß Dirt Rahmen wird einfach nicht geliefert sonst würde man mich fast überhaupt nicht mehr im Taunus sehen



mein bike ist auch nicht dafür gemacht und definitv zu teuer gewesen, um es auf diese art zu zerstören ...

hat beides seinen reiz. auf den taunus würde ich aber nicht verzichten wollen, höchstens im tausch mit den alpen, rockys, südalpen usw.


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo isn das jetzt endlich ?



Offenbach Rosenhöhe  tiefffff im Walde


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Offenbach Rosenhöhe  tiefffff im Walde



nach offebach wolle se mich entführe  
ogottogottogottogottogottogott


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nach offebach wolle se mich entführe
> ogottogottogottogottogottogott



genau und dann gehen wir an den Bombenkrater sehen ob Du mit deiner Technik einen frontflip schaffst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Juni 2007)

Noch 7 Seiten, bin zwischendurch eingeschlafen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Jetzt lass dich mal nicht so hängen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

noch 95


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

94


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

und CR was macht der Dämpfer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

Dämpfer passt ja so halbwegs. Hab nochmal 10 psi raus aber dann hats geregnet. Jetzt passt der SAG zur Gabel, beides zu wenig  und trotzdem rauschts bei 120cm ins Flat schon durch den ganzen FW.


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Dämpfer passt ja so halbwegs. Hab nochmal 10 psi raus aber dann hats geregnet. Jetzt passt der SAG zur Gabel, beides zu wenig  und trotzdem rauschts bei 120cm ins Flat schon durch den ganzen FW.



bist Du morgen an der HM


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> bist Du morgen an der HM



ich denke schon. Ausser die Welt geht unter


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juni 2007)

Ich hab mein Radel !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

Glückwunsch 

gibts n Bild?


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juni 2007)

Ist noch im aufbau 

Aber ich habe meinen kleinen Drehmomentschlüssel verlegt*ggr*


----------



## wondermike (15. Juni 2007)

So, bin wieder da. Alles soweit gut gelaufen. Nur die Unterbringung war die reine Hölle. Mehr Details später. Muss jetzt erstmal meine lecker Tiefkühl-Lasagne mampfen.


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Radel !!



 Super!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

Gut zu hören das alles glatt lief 

@kk: mach mal hinne


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, bin wieder da. Alles soweit gut gelaufen. Nur die Unterbringung war die reine Hölle. Mehr Details später. Muss jetzt erstmal meine lecker Tiefkühl-Lasagne mampfen.



Armer Mike, aus Krankenhäusern haue ich auch immer so schnell wie möglich wieder ab!!! Schön, dass es gut gelaufen ist!  Laß es Dir schmecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Noch 7 Seiten, bin zwischendurch eingeschlafen



  bei solch einer spannenden Lektüre???


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juni 2007)

Habt ihr Unterlegscheiben unter die Schrauben der Bremsscheibe gemacht?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

an meinen Bremsscheiben sind keine U-Scheiben


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Habt ihr Unterlegscheiben unter die Schrauben der Bremsscheibe gemacht?



Ja, unter der Centerlock-Schraube ist immer eine ganz dünne Unterlegscheibe!


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Habe jetzt mal geschaut: Letztes Jahr haben die Schnellsten in Kiedrich weniger als 2,5h gebraucht und die langsamsten bis etwa 6h. Ich denke, wenn nichts schief geht, werde ich mich irgendwo dazwischen bewegen!


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juni 2007)

soo noch ne Frage 

Muss ich bei ner 9 Fach Kassette die Unterlegscheibe die beim Laufrad dabei war auf den Freilauf schieben oder brauche ich das nicht?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

hast du ein Bild von der Unterlegscheibe? In der Kassette selbst befindet sich ein Aluring mit Zähnen an der Innenseite als Spacer zwischen den Zahnrädern.
Ansonsten gibts da hinten keine Ringe.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hast du ein Bild von der Unterlegscheibe? In der Kassette selbst befindet sich ein Aluring mit Zähnen an der Innenseite als Spacer zwischen den Zahnrädern.
> Ansonsten gibts da hinten keine Ringe.


Das solltest du als Ringlé-Fahrer aber wissen! Es gibt bei einigen Naben, z.b. eben der Ringlé Dirty Flea tatsächlich einen dünnen Aluring, der vor der Montage der Kasette auf den Freilauf geschoben wird. Hintergrund sind geringe Fertigungstoleranzen, die, je nach Kasette und Einspeichung, dazu führen können, daß der Spider der Kasette an den Speichen hängt. In dem Fall bruachst du den Spacer. Wenn die Kasette auch ohne Spacer berührungsfrei läuft und kein Spiel auf dem Freilauf, lass ihn weg. Dann bleiben für die Verschlußkrone mehr Gewindegänge zum Halten.


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juni 2007)

Danke Kater und Racer 
Habe den Ring jetzt draufgemacht.
Ohne kann ich die Kassette nicht festziehen
Sooo dann weiter


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> soo noch ne Frage
> 
> Muss ich bei ner 9 Fach Kassette die Unterlegscheibe die beim Laufrad dabei war auf den Freilauf schieben oder brauche ich das nicht?





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hast du ein Bild von der Unterlegscheibe? In der Kassette selbst befindet sich ein Aluring mit Zähnen an der Innenseite als Spacer zwischen den Zahnrädern.
> Ansonsten gibts da hinten keine Ringe.





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das solltest du als Ringlé-Fahrer aber wissen! Es gibt bei einigen Naben, z.b. eben der Ringlé Dirty Flea tatsächlich einen dünnen Aluring, der vor der Montage der Kasette auf den Freilauf geschoben wird. Hintergrund sind geringe Fertigungstoleranzen, die, je nach Kasette und Einspeichung, dazu führen können, daß der Spider der Kasette an den Speichen hängt. In dem Fall bruachst du den Spacer. Wenn die Kasette auch ohne Spacer berührungsfrei läuft und kein Spiel auf dem Freilauf, lass ihn weg. Dann bleiben für die Verschlußkrone mehr Gewindegänge zum Halten.



Oder meinte er einen Speichenschutzring? Ich hatte bei meinem Ht früher so einen aus Plastik dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Oje, habe gerade einen Schlafanfall und muß noch Nachhause...


----------



## wondermike (15. Juni 2007)

Wie gut doch so eine olle TK-Lasagne schmeckt. Jedenfalls im Vergleich zum dem Schlangenfraß im KH. Es war echt übel. Mit 5 Mann in einem winzigen Kämmerchen. In der ersten Nacht war ein Extrem-Apnoiker da. Der war so laut, da war echt alles zu spät. Ein anderer Typ hat seine Tussi eingeschmuggelt und gemeint, die könne da mit ihm im Bett übernachten. Fällt einem echt gar nix mehr ein. 

Am zweiten Tag wurde der Extremschnarcher entlassen, dafür kam ein verwirrter Opa, der die ganze Nacht gebrabbelt hat. So einen Zoo hab' ich echt noch nicht erlebt.

Die OP selber war im Vergleich dazu eigentlich keine große Sache. Auf dem Röntgen sieht es jetzt aus, als hätten die das mit einem Winkel und ein paar Holzschrauben aus dem Baumarkt zusammengespengelt.


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie gut doch so eine olle TK-Lasagne schmeckt. Jedenfalls im Vergleich zum dem Schlangenfraß im KH. Es war echt übel. Mit 5 Mann in einem winzigen Kämmerchen. In der ersten Nacht war ein Extrem-Apnoiker da. Der war so laut, da war echt alles zu spät. Ein anderer Typ hat seine Tussi eingeschmuggelt und gemeint, die könne da mit ihm im Bett übernachten. Fällt einem echt gar nix mehr ein.
> 
> Am zweiten Tag wurde der Extremschnarcher entlassen, dafür kam ein verwirrter Opa, der die ganze Nacht gebrabbelt hat. So einen Zoo hab' ich echt noch nicht erlebt.
> 
> Die OP selber war im Vergleich dazu eigentlich keine große Sache. Auf dem Röntgen sieht es jetzt aus, als hätten die das mit einem Winkel und ein paar Holzschrauben aus dem Baumarkt zusammengespengelt.



Das bestätigt ziemlich genau meine Krankenhauserlebnisse. Zum Glück sind die schon `ne ganzer Weile her!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juni 2007)

Soo bike ist zusammen 
Aber die Dämpfer muss ich noch einstellen....allerdings habe ich die Gabelpumpe noch nicht  Egal bin ja starr gewöhnt


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, bin wieder da. Alles soweit gut gelaufen. Nur die Unterbringung war die reine Hölle. Mehr Details später. Muss jetzt erstmal meine lecker Tiefkühl-Lasagne mampfen.



 wie lange bist Du jetzt stillgelegt?


----------



## wondermike (15. Juni 2007)

Hier ein Bild von dem Meisterwerk:


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje, habe gerade einen Schlafanfall und muß noch Nachhause...



Bei der spannenden Lecture....


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild von dem Meisterwerk:
> ...



Uups, sind sie bei der linken Schraube abgerutscht?


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bei der spannenden Lecture....



Setz mich ma grad aufs Rad drauf - sonst wirds wieder dunkel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (15. Juni 2007)

Na ja, hat er halt den Akkuschrauber mal schepp angesetzt...


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juni 2007)

GRINS!  

Geil isses! Nur der Sattel ist die Hölle und bei den Griffen tut mir jetzt schon die Hand weh aber sonst GEIL


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2007)

Leutz, bin schon länger wieder zurück, hatte/habe aber noch jede Menge zu tun.

Die Tour über den Feldi war schön und bis kurz vor Naturfreundehaus K'stein auch fast trocken.

Der Schmodderfaktor hat aber in den letzten Tagen doch etwas zugenommen. Auf den Trails muss man extrem vorsichtig sein, alles nass und feucht.

Habe unterwegs kurz vor zu Hause im Regen dann noch Caroka und einen anderen Kollegen hier aus dem Forum, dessen Namen/Nick ich aber leider vergessen habe getroffen


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> GRINS!
> 
> Geil isses! Nur der Sattel ist die Hölle und bei den Griffen tut mir jetzt schon die Hand weh aber sonst GEIL



Ja wann kommt denn nun `nen Bild?  

Habe jetzt meine Ratschen an den Rädern!


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juni 2007)

Guuude,
noch 10 Seiten lesen, und alles in ein paar Stunden  und nach der Mittagspause ²



habkeinnick schrieb:


> da hab ich es wohl mit Gießen besser getroffen gehabt...


U2 ? ich war 04/88 dort, Ausbildung als Nachschubbuchführer... Formulare mit 6 Durchschlägen und so'n SchnickSchnack, in drei Monaten hatten wir per Hand einen Leitz-Ordner voll geschrieben, weil die damals für Kopien kein Geld hatten:kotz:


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juni 2007)

Fodos hab ich aber ich bekomme sie nicht auf den Pc 
Ist wohl mein Cardreader gehimmelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Fodos hab ich aber ich bekomme sie nicht auf den Pc
> Ist wohl mein Cardreader gehimmelt



hast versucht ihn mit anzuschrauben, wa?!


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juni 2007)

klar, auf den Komfort will ich nicht verzichten


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> klar, auf den Komfort will ich nicht verzichten



das Rad verinnerlicht sofort jeden eingelesenen Sprung!


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juni 2007)

Datt wär ma was 

Hat wer Lust mir beim Abstimmen und Einstellen vom Bike zu helfen?


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juni 2007)

N'abend Gerd (noch als uff de A***** ) und Peter

Morgen solls Nachmittags wahrscheinlich regnen, d.h. meine "Besuchs-"Tour Richtung Alzey wird wohl nicht stattfinden.
Vllt. fahre ich dafür in Kidrich mit, da das Wetter für Sonntag relativ gut ausschaut (ein A*****-Kollege fährt dort auch mit auf "Ankommen"). 
Gerd, wie würdest Du da hinkommen/-fahren ? Is dort Parkplatzchaos angesagt ? 
(ich kenne Kidrich nur vom durchfahren, da wir von einer Quelle oberhalb von Kidrich Richtung Hausen vor der Höhe immer Wasser für unsere Fische geholt hatten.)


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Datt wär ma was
> 
> Hat wer Lust mir beim Abstimmen und Einstellen vom Bike zu helfen?


Schön das Du es endlich hast. Gelle, is schon frappierend der Unterscheid  zum HT 
Ich muß selber erstma üben oder zum Händler gehen, zu dem ich eh mal hin müßte, um von der nach ca. 380km gerissenen Kette zu erzählen (und um ganz freundlich nach einem neuen Kettenschloss zu fragen )


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juni 2007)

.... ham sich alle schon müd getippt heut, hä


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Nur für's Protokoll, es wird morgen nicht regnen.

Wer ist eigentlich um 14.00 alles am Start. 

@WM - Gute Besserung.  So wie du es schilderst, war der Aufenthalt schlimmer als die OP. 

Ich hoffe, du willst die nächste Zeit nicht fliegen. Wenn's allerdings nach Kanada geht, dann stehst du mit dem Edelmetall auf der Sonnenseite. Du musst nur sagen, es wäre beim Hockey passiert, dann gibt dir AC automatisch ein Upgrade. "He tried to hit me into the board, then we cleared the bench."  Damit ist alles gesagt und die Stewardessen umschwärmen dich wie die Motten das Licht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juni 2007)

heimlich still und leis, 
hol ich mir den 29K-Preis .... noch fuffi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Pssst, du bist nicht allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juni 2007)

Guuude,


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nur für's Protokoll, es wird morgen nicht regnen.
> .....


Bis Du der Biker-Moses  oder wo lernt man das ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Pssst, du bist nicht allein.


Na der Moses kannst Du dann nicht sein   ... und ich dachte schon, Du könntest Deine Arme ausbreiten und ein Trail öffnet sich vor uns ....
schön, dann gehts ä bissi schneller


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Ich bin erst letzte Woche ausgiebig geduscht worden.  Nochmal brauch ich das so schnell nicht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

44


----------



## Hopi (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich bin erst letzte Woche ausgiebig geduscht worden.  Nochmal brauch ich das so schnell nicht.



Wer nicht der im Taunus war


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juni 2007)

@Wondermike: Gute "Rest-"Besserung. Sind die Schrauben auch aus Edelstahl ? Oder brauchst Du täglich Dein Brunox (nicht Brutox) ?
solang se nich aus Carbon sinn...


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich bin erst letzte Woche ausgiebig geduscht worden.  Nochmal brauch ich das so schnell nicht.


na, dann lass die Hände lieber am Lenker 
41


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2007)

Es war in Mittenwald und es sind jetzt nur noch 40


----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> N'abend Gerd (noch als uff de A***** ) und Peter
> 
> Morgen solls Nachmittags wahrscheinlich regnen, d.h. meine "Besuchs-"Tour Richtung Alzey wird wohl nicht stattfinden.
> Vllt. fahre ich dafür in Kidrich mit, da das Wetter für Sonntag relativ gut ausschaut (ein A*****-Kollege fährt dort auch mit auf "Ankommen").
> ...


N`Abend!

Bisher ist ausgemacht, dass RH mich abholt. Ich war noch gar nicht in Kiedrich, weiß also auch leider nichts über die Parksituation. Ich schau vielleicht nochmal unter den faq bei www.marathon.redpulse.de.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juni 2007)

Q: Wo kann ich meinen PKW parken ?
A: Parkplätze gibt es genügend im Ort. Ganz in der Nähe des Startes befindet sich der Parkplatz des Bürgerhauses. Weitere Infos auf der Kiedricher Webseite


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

eins zwei drei, nu bin ich allei


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Juni 2007)

nicht ganz!!


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

Gude Rocky, so früh noch wach?!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2007)

Glaubst du. 

Ich hab' mir nur eben mal die letzten Abenteuer von Stunzi auf seiner EuroMax angesehen.

P.S. 34


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Glaubst du.
> 
> Ich hab' mir nur eben mal die letzten Abenteuer von Stunzi auf seiner EuroMax angesehen.
> 
> P.S. 34



Na dann nichts wie aufs Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> eins zwei drei, nu bin ich allei


... un isch hab nur ne PN geschribbe.
noch 32


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... un isch hab nur ne PN geschribbe.
> noch 33



hat des gedauert...  Ich dachte schon Du wärst Deiner verdienten Nachtruhe nachgegangen.


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

huch, Deflation!


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

eeeebe isses ä bissi zähhh hier, ned woar ?

.... pöh
 noch 29


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Vllt. fahre ich dafür in Kidrich mit, da das Wetter für Sonntag relativ gut ausschaut (ein A*****-Kollege fährt dort auch mit auf "Ankommen").
> Gerd, wie würdest Du da hinkommen/-fahren ? Is dort Parkplatzchaos angesagt ?


 Ein bißchen Chaos ist zwar schon, aber der Ort ist groß genug, um einen Parkplatz zu finden und klein genug, um nicht ewig laufen zu müssen. Ich hab zumindest bisher immer gut gestanden.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Jo, es wiärd langsam Zaid, bin miid

Na ebe kimmds widdär ins Rolle 

28


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ein bißchen Chaos ist zwar schon, aber der Ort ist groß genug, um einen Parkplatz zu finden und klein genug, um nicht ewig laufen zu müssen. Ich hab zumindest bisher immer gut gestanden.


Danke für die Info. 
Aber Du brings mir gerade die Statistik dorschenanner ...  ich kann schon nemmer rischdisch zähle...

26


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

@Mike: Weiterhin gute Besserung! Wie lang bist du denn krank geschrieben und lang kannst du nicht biken? Was machst du mit der ganzen freien Zeit?


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Aber Du brings mir gerade die Statistik dorschenanner ...  ich kann schon nemmer rischdisch zähle...
> 
> 26



Ist das nur Schlaftrunkenheit, oder...


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Was machst du mit der ganzen freien Zeit?


Uiii, die Frage war ja schon fast suizidgefährdend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist das nur Schlaftrunkenheit, oder...


Och ...trunkenheit wär jez scho recht


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

ob ich dem Bruder Jörn ne PN schick, sich ma hier weiter zu beteiligen ? (statt nur "Frankfurt und Umgebung" zu lesen)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

Hier werden doch nicht alle einschlafen kurz vor der K-Frage?


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ob ich dem Bruder Jörn ne PN schick, sich ma hier weiter zu beteiligen ? (statt nur "Frankfurt und Umgebung" zu lesen)



Irgendwie bin ich auch müde und würde gerne aufgeben...


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Gerd ? GERD ??? ausgestiegen ohne Nachtbussi


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

Ich hol mir jetzt zumindest mal noch´n Bier und schau mir das Gemetzel an!


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

O.K., hast ja recht. Schluss für heut. Morgen früh spingt Sohneman garantiert wieder auf meinem Bauch rum 

Guude N8 zusammen.


EDIT: Naja, die paar Minuten noch .....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

Ja was jetzt?


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich hol mir jetzt zumindest mal noch´n Bier und schau mir das Gemetzel an!



ich metzel nich beim Bussi geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> O.K., hast ja recht. Schluss für heut. Morgen früh spingt Sohneman garantiert wieder auf meinem Bauch rum
> 
> Guude N8 zusammen.


Du täuschst doch nur an, um nachher im richtigen Moment zuzschlagen.


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ja was jetzt?



Hol Du mal Dein Bier!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

Nee, wahrscheinlich erscheint dann der Maggo urplötzlich.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hol Du mal Dein Bier!


Hab ich doch schon!


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> O.K., hast ja recht. Schluss für heut. Morgen früh spingt Sohneman garantiert wieder auf meinem Bauch rum
> 
> Guude N8 zusammen.
> 
> ...





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Du täuschst doch nur an, um nachher im richtigen Moment zuzschlagen.



@Carsten: Denk an Deinen Sohn, wenn er nicht von selbst kommt, schickt ihn der Geist!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

Irgendwie komisch, wie man eine Seite Thread mit soviel sinnleerem Zeug füllen kann, um eine numerische Vorgabe zu erfüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nee, wahrscheinlich erscheint dann der Maggo urplötzlich.



Du meinst den Arkonis - obwohl der ja seit einigen k`s recht unzuverlässig geworden ist.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich hol mir jetzt zumindest mal noch´n Bier und schau mir das Gemetzel an!




 pass auf das Dein Bier nicht zu heiss wird


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Irgendwie komisch, wie man eine Seite Thread mit soviel sinnleerem Zeug füllen kann, um eine numerische Vorgabe zu erfüllen.



Ja, ja und nein; die anderen freuen sich irgendwie trotzdem darüber...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

Nee, nee. Die letzten Male haben sich glaub ich immer der Maggo und der Lugga gezankt und rumgelöscht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Nu wirds spannend


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

Es wird heiß!


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> pass auf das Dein Bier nicht zu heiss wird



Halllooooo, ich hör schon Deinen Sohn antapsen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

Shit!

Edit: Dachte schon, ich wär zu spät, ab so: Treffer!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

vorbei

blöde 30s

...


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Treffer oder ....

EDIT: daneben. Gratulation an den, der nur zuschauen wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

oder viiieeel zu spät!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Treffer oder ....
> 
> EDIT: daneben. Gratulation an den, der nur zuschauen wollte.


Anschauen heißt nicht nur zuschauen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Gute Nacht , bis demnächst in diesem Theater


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

Dito. Bier ist fast leer. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

Gute Nacht zusammen!

Muß morgen noch ein paar Besorgungen erledigen (Fuentes,...)

Torsten von Cycleplanet sagte, er wäre den Marathon schon in 2,5h gefahren!


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. Juni 2007)

Hi Leudd,

so zu später Stund', habe ich mir überlegt auch in Kiedrich zu fahren. Ich müsste mich jedoch nachmelden, sodass ich ab Startnummer 802 starte und somit in den hintersten Reihen stehen werden. Da werde ich bestimmt viele Leute abarbeiten müssen. Hoffentlich bekommen die keinen Ohnmachtsanfall, wenn ich die Leudd mit einem DH Bergauf laufend überhole. Ab und zu muss ich dass machen, damit mir mein Gesäß nicht einschläft.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Ei gude wie!

Wenn mir das Wetter passt und meine frisch ausm Urlaub wieder gekommene Mutter nix geplant hat wovon sie morgen beim Frühstück erzählt (das Auto betreffend), werd ich wohl dabei sein  mal testen was das Bike wirklich kann


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> U2 ? ich war 04/88 dort, Ausbildung als Nachschubbuchführer... Formulare mit 6 Durchschlägen und so'n SchnickSchnack, in drei Monaten hatten wir per Hand einen Leitz-Ordner voll geschrieben, weil die damals für Kopien kein Geld hatten:kotz:



U2? unteroffizierslehrgang 2?

ich war in gießen in der begleitbatterie 5. wir haben ein spezialmunitions depot der amis bewacht. war cooler dienst - eine woche wache, 7 tage frei = 1 woche + 2 tage jeweils. das waren ziemlich viele urlaubstage. ich hab mal nachgerechnet - von den 18 monaten dienstzeit hatte ich 16 wochen urlaub 

hier mal ein blick auf unser lager, leider ziemlich verrottet. 

http://www.lostplaces.de/cms/munitionsdepots/nato-sonderwaffenlager-alten-buseck.html


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nee, nee. Die letzten Male haben sich glaub ich immer der Maggo und der Lugga gezankt und rumgelöscht.



stop mal, ich bin ein fairer verlierer. wenn ich aber gewonnen habe will ich das auch so behalten. der lugga ist der oberlöscher, der kann sichs bei seinen posts auch erlauben. meinereiner hingegen kann gar keinen post löschen, weil dann der zusammenhang fehlt. was sollen denn die machen, die den fred mal von anfang an lesen müssen um reinzukommen? also bitte. 

pah!

ach ja: guten morgen ihr "penner"


PAH!


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

moin und shice !

das ist hochgradig unfair, mitten in der nacht die k-frage zu lösen


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Leudd,
> 
> so zu später Stund', habe ich mir überlegt auch in Kiedrich zu fahren. Ich müsste mich jedoch nachmelden, sodass ich ab Startnummer 802 starte und somit in den hintersten Reihen stehen werden. Da werde ich bestimmt viele Leute abarbeiten müssen. Hoffentlich bekommen die keinen Ohnmachtsanfall, wenn ich die Leudd mit einem DH Bergauf laufend überhole. Ab und zu muss ich dass machen, damit mir mein Gesäß nicht einschläft.



ist doch kein thema, da steht keiner nach nummern sortiert aufgereiht wie an ner perlenkette ...
lediglich die besten aus dem vorjahr bekommen das privileg des vorderen startblocks.
in dem wird dann genauso querbeet aufgestellt wie in dem dahinter. kannst also theoretisch direkt hinter dem vorjahressieger beim start stehen.
wie immer gilt : wer früh kommt, steht eben weit vorne !
hab ich gestern schon mal dem gerd erklärt. wohl nicht alles gelesen, hä !  

edit : bleib nur daheim, da bin ich gleich einen platz besser ...


----------



## caroka (16. Juni 2007)

Moin moin...

Soso, da wird des nachts hier so klammheimlich einfach die K-Frage geklärt und der, der sich das nur *an*schauen wollte, macht das rennen. 

....ich hol mir mal mein Tee.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Soso, da wird des nachts hier so klammheimlich einfach die K-Frage geklärt und der, der sich das nur *an*schauen wollte, macht das rennen.



meine motivation für kiedrich ist urplötzlich gestiegen


----------



## fUEL (16. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist doch kein thema, da steht keiner nach nummern sortiert aufgereiht wie an ner perlenkette ...
> lediglich die besten aus dem vorjahr bekommen das privileg des vorderen startblocks.
> in dem wird dann genauso querbeet aufgestellt wie in dem dahinter. kannst also theoretisch direkt hinter dem vorjahressieger beim start stehen.
> wie immer gilt : wer früh kommt, steht eben weit vorne !
> ...


 

Die "Liege"  wird Dich schon so motivieren, daß Du morgen über die Strecke fliegst.
Brauchst nur die Musik heut abend bissi laufen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Schweinerei, guten Morgen

wo soll ich den 17 Potings zum Löschen hernehmen, na ich schau mal, villeicht find ich ja genug


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2007)

Moin,



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schweinerei, guten Morgen



Na was ist denn das für eine Begrüssung


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Morgen Waltho


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Juni 2007)

Moin Jungs, die Sonne scheint..................ich begeb mich mal zum Abschlußtraining...........


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist doch kein thema, da steht keiner nach nummern sortiert aufgereiht wie an ner perlenkette ...
> lediglich die besten aus dem vorjahr bekommen das privileg des vorderen startblocks.
> in dem wird dann genauso querbeet aufgestellt wie in dem dahinter. kannst also theoretisch direkt hinter dem vorjahressieger beim start stehen.
> wie immer gilt : wer früh kommt, steht eben weit vorne !
> ...



Morgen!

Das Orga-Team schreibt:

"*Startaufstellung:* Bitte stellt Euch entsprechend der Startnummern am Start auf. Wir möchten einen schnellen Block aus 300 Bikern nach vorne bringen, damit Diese gleich richtig Gas geben können.  

Also Startnummern 1 bis 300 nach vorne!!! Dahinter möglichst die Sortierung weiter einhalten, auch wenn es schwer fällt."


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Das Orga-Team schreibt:
> 
> ...



klappt doch sowieso net sowas, wirst schon sehen ...

wer fährt denn jetzt wann und wo heute mittag ? mit will ...


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, die Sonne scheint..................ich begeb mich mal zum Abschlußtraining...........



 So früh am Morgen?!  Ich würde am liebsten liegen bleiben, brauche aber noch paar Sachen aus Kronberg...

Die letzten Tage hatte ich das Gefühl, ich komme bei meinen Fahrten nach Wiesbaden nicht mehr über einen Puls von 110-120.  Irgendwer muß mir `ne Drossel verpaßt haben!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2007)

Morsche ihr Plauscher,

heimlich still und leise wird hier zu nachtschlafender Zeit noch mal Gas gegeben. [staun]

Wie ist das Wetter in den Höhen des Taunus? HU meldet Sonnenschein, strahlend blauen Himmel und 24°.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2007)

@Lugga - ist RM-TV heute auch wieder da. Vielleicht sollte ich vorher noch mal zum Friseur.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Juni 2007)

Na du "Spessartgams" ausgeschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

servus


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Hab dem TV heut mal nicht bescheid gegeben. Ich will mal Euer natürliches Verhalten zu sehen bekommen. Wir kommen auch nicht am Naturfreundehaus vorbei. Am Fuxtanz gibts aber auch Kuchen.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus



Morgen Nightman


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Auf em Feldi is im moment noch klar. In Isenburg sieht es aber aus als ob es sich Richtung Taunus zuzieht.


HKN geb mal nen Wetterbericht ab, Du bist doch schon im Taunus


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Ralph kannst Du dem Hopi Deine Handynummer schicken. Er kann nicht um 1400  und würd je nach Möglickeit später versuchen nachzukommen. Mein Handy spinnt, hab also heut keins


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche ihr Plauscher,
> 
> heimlich still und leise wird hier zu nachtschlafender Zeit noch mal Gas gegeben. [staun]
> 
> Wie ist das Wetter in den Höhen des Taunus? HU meldet Sonnenschein, strahlend blauen Himmel und 24°.



eben war noch blauer himmel, nu ist er gerade grau in grau


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Auf em Feldi is im moment noch klar. In Isenburg sieht es aber aus als ob es sich Richtung Taunus zuzieht.
> 
> 
> HKN geb mal nen Wetterbericht ab, Du bist doch schon im Taunus



s. o. 

EDIT: grad schaut die sonne zwischen den grauen wolken durch *sfreu*



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen Nightman



gude lugga viel kinder spieler 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ralph kannst Du dem Hopi Deine Handynummer schicken. Er kann nicht um 1400  und würd je nach Möglickeit später versuchen nachzukommen. Mein Handy spinnt, hab also heut keins



muss ich gucken, ob stefan meins mitgenommen hat - seins geht zur zeit nicht daheim. da leitet er seins auf meins um...ich weiß tolle technik. aber wenn es hier liegt kein ding


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2007)

Versucht sich da etwa einer an einer neuen Regentanzvariante?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Nils kommt heut nicht mit, wir haben also ne Chance auf gutes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

moin moin!

also hier ist stellenweiße blauer Himmer und stellenweiße ziemlich grau. Dabei ziemlich kalt mit 17°C.

wenns so hält wäre das ja durchaus ok 
Habe evt noch einen der dann mit dem hkn und mir hinten fährt  (150/170mm)


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Wer ist den jetzt alles dabei:

Rocky
Bruder
HKN
Cracy +
evtl. Caroka
und


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer ist den jetzt alles dabei:
> 
> Rocky
> Bruder
> ...



ich, wenn mir nochmal einer sagt wann und wo


----------



## fUEL (16. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> also hier ist stellenweiße blauer Himmer und stellenweiße ziemlich grau. Dabei ziemlich kalt mit 17°C.
> 
> ...


 
Habt ihr es gut, ich muss a......

und übrigens mit so nem bike fährst Du nicht wirklich hinten, denn das ist ein Enduro, keine Downhillbike, somit also gut uphilltauglich.

Ich fahr mit meinem FR ungefähr 40 % aller Touren und find es prima, damit bergauf zu fahren.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich, wenn mir nochmal einer sagt wann und wo



14 uhr hm


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich, wenn mir nochmal einer sagt wann und wo



1400 Hohemark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> 14 uhr hm



Du mußt auch immer erster sein


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Habt ihr es gut, ich muss a......
> 
> und übrigens mit so nem bike fährst Du nicht wirklich hinten, denn das ist ein Enduro, keine Downhillbike, somit also gut uphilltauglich.
> 
> Ich fahr mit meinem FR ungefähr 40 % aller Touren und find es prima, damit bergauf zu fahren.



will auch ein FR


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Ich bin der, den der Crazy-Racer meinte. Wäre auch gerne dabei. 14 Uhr Hohemark stimmt also? Gut, dann bin ich dabei... 


Gruß,

Sven


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du mußt auch immer erster sein



da hattest schon früher die chance. leider eben nicht genutzt  

sieht sehr dunkel richtung taunus aus. kelkheim meldet sonnenschein ...


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> klappt doch sowieso net sowas, wirst schon sehen ...
> 
> wer fährt denn jetzt wann und wo heute mittag ? mit will ...



@lugga : guckst du hier ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Habt ihr es gut, ich muss a......
> 
> und übrigens mit so nem bike fährst Du nicht wirklich hinten, denn das ist ein Enduro, keine Downhillbike, somit also gut uphilltauglich.
> 
> Ich fahr mit meinem FR ungefähr 40 % aller Touren und find es prima, damit bergauf zu fahren.



Ja schon, aber wir müssen ja dann Fachsimpeln und das geht am besten bei ganz gemütlichem Tempo 
Ansonsten geht das Bike erstaunlich gut vorwärts und wippt sogar weniger als mein xc


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @lugga : guckst du hier ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Hier nochmal in groß


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

MetalWarrior schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich bin der, den der Crazy-Racer meinte. Wäre auch gerne dabei. 14 Uhr Hohemark stimmt also? Gut, dann bin ich dabei...
> 
> ...





Wie sind Deine Trail Erfahrungen Sven?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Cracy shice uns net den Fred mit Deinen Bildern zu, wir sehens ja heut Mittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

eben hats mal kurz geregnet 

EDIT: es regnet schon wieder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Hier auch Ralph, aber jetzt scheint wieder die Sonne 

@ Lugga: ich denke nicht das man sich um den Sven Gedanken machen braucht  als ich zum ersten mal mit ihm gefahren bin, hat es nur ganz kurz gedauert und dann war er in den Tiefen des Trails verschwunden und ich polterte da runter mit etwa solch einem Gesichtsausdruck 
Bis wir dann auch unten waren hätte er bei sich locker nen Gabelservice machen könnten


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier nochmal in groß



nice!  und das, obwohl es ein canyon ist. 

falls hopi hier heute reinschaut:
wollte heute mitradeln bei euch, habe mir aber letzte woche die bänder im rechten fuss überdehnt und irgendwie ist das noch nicht wieder gut.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



geh mal einer vom schlauch runner, de lugga raffts net


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

@cr : endlich mal ein bike mit vernüftigen pedalen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2007)

Eben hat noch einer aus der Plastikfraktion zugesagt. Ede ist ebenfalls am Start.

Das gibt nachher die reinste Federwegparade.


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juni 2007)

Morsche 

Ich werd heut erst mal nen ruhigen machen und mich n bissel ans Bike gewöhnen 
Um wie viel Uhr seid ihr am Fuxi?


----------



## MetalWarrior (16. Juni 2007)

Hiho!

Trailmäßig sollte das gut klappen im Taunus. Solange es nicht ein super enger Pfad ist, neben dem es direkt in einen Abgrund geht, ist alles in Ordnung. Hab Höhenangst. Wird aber durch Biken immer etwas besser mit der Zeit...


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

MetalWarrior schrieb:


> Hiho!
> 
> Trailmäßig sollte das gut klappen im Taunus. Solange es nicht ein super enger Pfad ist, neben dem es direkt in einen Abgrund geht, ist alles in Ordnung. Hab Höhenangst. Wird aber durch Biken immer etwas besser mit der Zeit...



sowas gibts kaum im taunus. mehr wie 50 m am stück (z.b. am zacken) kannste net fallen   also keine panik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> Ich werd heut erst mal nen ruhigen machen und mich n bissel ans Bike gewöhnen
> Um wie viel Uhr seid ihr am Fuxi?



am fuxi? hmmm keine ahnung


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> am fuxi? hmmm keine ahnung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> EDIT: es regnet schon wieder



Es soll/wird heute auch noch öfter regnen 

Hier in Fischbach sieht es derzeit noch ganz gut aus.


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juni 2007)

Bei uns sind eben auch graue Wolken aufgezogen ;(


----------



## fUEL (16. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier nochmal in groß


 

Von Deinem Sattel hätt ich auch noch 2 abzugeben, kaum benutzt. Der Kilian hat auch noch so ein Folterinstrument.

Der geht Dir bei ner längeren Tour tierisch auf die Nüsse.

Sonst sieht das Teil aber gut aus.
Viel Spaß beim Entjungfern dann.

Übertreibs net, nur weil dem Wondermike sein Zimmer jetzt Leer ist im Krankenhaus.
Also bx ( bleibt xsund)


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

nu ist wieder sonne bei uns und kein regen...aber das grau am himmel ist nicht wirklich weg...

EDIT: über anspach blauer himmel, hier grau...aber vielleicht wird das ja noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (16. Juni 2007)

Hat wer einen Tipp für mich wie ich den Lenker (rizer) einstelle das es nicht so auf die Handgelenke geht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2007)

Leut'z kennt Ihr einen guten metallverarbeitenden Betrieb mit 'ner Drehbank.

Ich hätte da so einen Spezialauftrag...


----------



## Maggo (16. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hat wer einen Tipp für mich wie ich den Lenker (rizer) einstelle das es nicht so auf die Handgelenke geht?



die meisten haben vorne so ne art fadenkreuz. das sollte unter der vorbauklappe sein. von da aus dann ein bisschen probieren.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leut'z kennt Ihr einen guten metallverarbeitenden Betrieb mit 'ner Drehbank.
> 
> Ich hätte da so einen Spezialauftrag...



schlosserei erdel in kelkheim-hornau. wie gut die wirklich sind, kann ich aber nicht sagen ...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hat wer einen Tipp für mich wie ich den Lenker (rizer) einstelle das es nicht so auf die Handgelenke geht?



nee leider nicht  wenn du aber heute mitfährst könnte ich die zeichnung mitbringen...ich weiß ich denk nur an mich *lachweg*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schlosserei erdel in kelkheim-hornau. wie gut die wirklich sind, kann ich aber nicht sagen ...



Guter Tipp, bei denen habe ich schonmal was fertigen lassen (Regal für A/V-Komponenten aus Edelstahl und Rollstuhlampe  )

Ob die aber für so eine Präzisionsarbeit die Richtigen sind, da muss ich nachfragen.

Hintergrund ist, dass ich mir wieder mal ein neues Bike aufbaue (Nicolai Argon RoCC) und den Schaft an der dafür vorgesehenen Gabel um 2,5 Zentimeter verlängern muss.


----------



## caroka (16. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Versucht sich da etwa einer an einer neuen Regentanzvariante?


   



wahltho schrieb:


> Es soll/wird heute auch noch öfter regnen
> 
> Hier in Fischbach sieht es derzeit noch ganz gut aus.


Kommst Du auch?


wahltho schrieb:


> Leut'z kennt Ihr einen guten metallverarbeitenden Betrieb mit 'ner Drehbank.
> 
> Ich hätte da so einen Spezialauftrag...


Mein Vater hat ne kleine im Keller.  Welcher Durchmesser und Toleranz soll denn gedreht werden? Aber so wie Du schreibst ist es schon etwas Spezielleres.  



wissefux schrieb:


> schlosserei erdel in kelkheim-hornau. wie gut die wirklich sind, kann ich aber nicht sagen ...


Bestimmt sind es Schlosser.  Ich weiß nicht ob das Wahltho reicht. 
Fux wollen wir zusammen zur HM mit Wahltho wenn er mitkommt?


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hintergrund ist, dass ich mir wieder mal ein neues Bike aufbaue (Nicolai Argon RoCC) und den Schaft an der dafür vorgesehenen Gabel um 2,5 Zentimeter verlängern muss.



kannste sowas nicht bei nicolai machen lassen ? geben die dann für so ne gabel noch gewähr ?
also ich würd mir eher ne passende gabel suchen, als solche experimente zu wagen ...

aber ansonsten : tolles rad   aber das weißt du ja selber


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Fux wollen wir zusammen zur HM mit Wahltho wenn er mitkommt?



komm her, ich mach mich schon so langsam fahrfertig. will ja nicht hetzen müssen


----------



## caroka (16. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> komm her, ich mach mich schon so langsam fahrfertig. will ja nicht hetzen müssen



Reicht 1300?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Reicht 1300?



logger !

bis gleich ...


----------



## caroka (16. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> logger !
> 
> bis gleich ...


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juni 2007)

@wahlto:

Ich bin Dreher *hust*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat ne kleine im Keller.  Welcher Durchmesser und Toleranz soll denn gedreht werden? Aber so wie Du schreibst ist es schon etwas Spezielleres.



Na im Bereich 1 1/8 Zoll auf 0,1mm.

Das Problem ist, dass ich aber eigentlich noch eine entsprechende Presse bräuchte, um die Verlängerung von oben in den Schaft einzupressen....

Ich werde heute eine Runde mit meiner Frau drehen. Wir könnte alle zusammen Richtung HM fahren, aber meine Frau ist erheblich langsamer als ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @wahlto:
> 
> Ich bin Dreher *hust*



G**l 

Ich schicke Dir mal eine PN mit meiner Handynummer.

Ich bräuchte wie gesagt eine Verlängerung für einen Gabelschaft um 2,5cm. Meine Idee war das aus einer Alustange zu drehen. Länge insgesamt ca. 8 cm. Oben 2,5 cm in der Stärke 1 1/8 Zoll. Den Rest dünner, der soll dann in den Gabelschaft eingepresst werden, Stärke also um die Wandstärke des Schaftes (2mm) reduziert + ca. 0,1/0,2mm für die Pressung. Am Besten oben gleich eine Bohrung mit einem M6-Gewinde, damit man sich die Kralle spart, resp. bei einer Verlängerung aus einer Stange könnte man gar keine mehr einpresse.
Man bräuchte dann noch eine Presse, um das Ding in den Schaft reinzupressen.


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juni 2007)

Bist du um 1400 an der HM?
Ich werd mal Vorbeischauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Bist du um 1400 an der HM?



Wahrscheinlich heute nicht


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juni 2007)

Leute lasst mir n bissel Puffer 
bis gleich dann


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leut'z kennt Ihr einen guten metallverarbeitenden Betrieb mit 'ner Drehbank.
> 
> Ich hätte da so einen Spezialauftrag...



Kehl und Banki in OF, Die können recht genau arbeiten. Wenns sein muß aufs tausendstel, ist zudem noch Verwsandschaft von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

so mach mich auch gleich auf den Weg, bis später


----------



## wondermike (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> @Wondermike: Gute "Rest-"Besserung. Sind die Schrauben auch aus Edelstahl ? Oder brauchst Du täglich Dein Brunox (nicht Brutox) ?
> solang se nich aus Carbon sinn...



Wo denkst Du hin? Bin schließlich Kassenpatient. Da gibt's nur die billigen aus Messing.





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Mike: Weiterhin gute Besserung! Wie lang bist du denn krank geschrieben und lang kannst du nicht biken? Was machst du mit der ganzen freien Zeit?



Krank geschrieben bin ich erstmal für zwei Wochen. Werden aber wohl eher 4 werden. Im Moment kommt noch nicht so die Langweile auf, da ich froh bin, wenn ich mich nicht bewegen muss. Kommt aber bestimmt noch.

@all
Nochmals danke an Alle für die guten Wünsche.


----------



## fUEL (16. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wo denkst Du hin? Bin schließlich Kassenpatient. Da gibt's nur die billigen aus Messing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich kenn da so ein paar Jungs die würden alle bike Videos gucken auf youtube und sonstewo, die irgendwie zur Verfügung sind um die Zeit totzuschagen.

Weiterhin steilen Aufstieg.....


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

muß man sich sorgen machen  

gebt mal ein lebenszeichen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2007)

Also ich lebe noch


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juni 2007)

Gerd und der RH leben auch noch. Hab ich bei der Startnummernausgabe in Kiedrich getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Mußt Euch keine Sorgen machen. Material und Personen sind besten, nein nicht ganz, mich hats gelegt und bei MTB-Ede hat das große Kettenblatt zerbröselt, bei mir wirds wieder heilen MTB-Ede hats da schlechter 

Ach so, hab gleich nach dem Vic. Tempel die Erdung vollzogen und MTB-Ede hat auf dem Harderer nen Stein aufgelesen.

Da ich geguided hab sollen die anderen sagen wies war  


Danke fürs Bier Jungs, Ihr seid echt geil drauf


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mußt Euch keine Sorgen machen. Material und Personen sind besten, nein nicht ganz, mich hats gelegt und bei MTB-Ede hat das große Kettenblatt zerbröselt, bei mir wirds wieder heilen MTB-Ede hats da schlechter
> 
> Ach so, hab gleich nach dem Vic. Tempel die Erdung vollzogen und MTB-Ede hat auf dem Harderer nen Stein aufgelesen.
> 
> ...



und wir haben euch noch vor dem vic-tempel gewarnt  
und vom harderer will ich gar nicht erst anfangen  

caro und ich sind noch den reichenbachtaltrail (haustrail) locker runter und haben euch noch bei der wegkreuzung im unteren teil etwas platz geschaufelt, weil es dort total zugeschwemmt war mit ästen usw. ich hoffe, ihr seid da wenigstens runter gekommen ...

ansonsten war es ne schöne lustige tour ohne großes schweiß vergiessen. genau richtig zum lockeren warm up für morgen


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juni 2007)

So bin auch wieder da 
Meinde Waden brennen n bissel aber ich glaub so muss datt 

War ne klasse Tour und wenn ich mein Bike abgestimmt habe und die Hemmungen n bissel wech sind fahr ich auch schneller, versprochen


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also ich lebe noch



ich habs befürchtet  



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Gerd und der RH leben auch noch. Hab ich bei der Startnummernausgabe in Kiedrich getroffen.



hast du meine nummer nun mitgeholt ? wenn ja dann  
wir fahren morgen um 7.00 uhr hier los ...


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich habs befürchtet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha.

Sah irgendwie heute schon nach Volksfeststimmung aus.  Das Restaurant am Kloster Eberbach hat übrigens super leckere Gerichte!!! 

@Carsten:

07:10 Uhr Startnummernmontage bei mir (Du hast die 842)
07:20 Uhr Bikes einladen
07:30 Uhr Abfahrt
08:00 Uhr Ankunft
08:30 Uhr Startaufstellung
09:00 Uhr Start
11:20 Uhr Ziel
12:00 Uhr Ziel
12:30 Uhr Ziel
13:00 Uhr Ziel
...


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 11:20 Uhr Ziel
> ...



net schlecht, respekt


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> net schlecht, respekt



ja, da sind echt Tiere dabei!


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

war sehr geil...die wölfe sind super typen, was hab ich gelacht.

alle sind gesprungen - nur ich nicht *feigling_bin* und ich bin nicht mehr der langsamste bergauf *freu*

MW und der "andere" neue waren auch prima typen. hat spaß gemacht. und ich hatte keine platten


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juni 2007)

Du warst heute bergauf aber eh besonderst gut drauf


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> U2? unteroffizierslehrgang 2?
> ....
> 
> http://www.lostplaces.de/cms/munitionsdepots/nato-sonderwaffenlager-alten-buseck.html



Nee, war gedacht als U2 = You too (in Gießen ?) 
Was es alles im www. gibt  Hier hab ich auch meinen "Robinson-Club" wiedergefunden http://www.lostplaces.de/cms/munitionsdepots/sonderwaffenlager-bellersdorf.html, wobei ich da noch Glück hatte als Geschäftszimmersoldat in der 1. Kp.; "Urlaubssachbearbeiter" war meine Stellenbezeichnung  und Tätigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche ihr Plauscher,
> 
> heimlich still und leise wird hier zu nachtschlafender Zeit noch mal Gas gegeben. [staun]
> 
> Wie ist das Wetter in den Höhen des Taunus? HU meldet Sonnenschein, strahlend blauen Himmel und 24°.


Die eine Hälfte der Plauscher sorgt tagsüber (Meist während der Arbeitszeit ) für Quoten, die andere halt Nachts


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Juni 2007)

So zu Hause und frisch geduscht! 

War eine super geile Tour und Truppe. 
Dickes Lob an Lugga unseren Guide. 
Hatten schön unseren Spass auch wenn wir Spessartwölfe etwas Federn lassen mussten.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Die eine Hälfte der Plauscher sorgt tagsüber (Meist während der Arbeitszeit ) für Quoten, die andere halt Nachts



gibt noch andere...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> ...



Wie lange wart Ihr noch auf der Hohemark?


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Juni 2007)

Bis das Bier alle war.... 
So kurz vor 21Uhr.


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2007)

lange!!!


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juni 2007)

Achja noch ma Danke fürs Bier  und an CR fürs Brötchen


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> @Carsten:
> 07:10 Uhr  Uffff ich geh schon mal in die Heia Startnummernmontage bei mir (Du hast die 842) Vielen Dank
> 07:20 Uhr Bikes einladen
> ...


 .


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gibt noch andere...


Du sorgst zwischen 16:00 und 21:00 Uhr für einen fließenden Übergang ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2007)

Guude Plauschers,

wo fang ich an?  Ein dickes Lob an Guide Lugga.  Halt, das "dickes" nehm ich zurück. Erstens brauchts für's nächste Mal noch Steigerungspotenzial und zweitens soll sich der Kerl jetzt nicht auf eventuellen Lorbeeren ausruhen.  

Das war doch mal eine richtig geschmeidige Runde in toller Gesellschaft. Die reine Fahrzeit waren zwar nur gut 2 1/2 Stunden, trotzdem haben wir für die Tour bis zur Abfahrt vom Parkplatz fast 7 gebraucht. Wer hat da an der Uhr gedreht?

Gut, es ist jetzt nicht leicht für mich und ich muß über einen gewaltigen Schatten springen, aber der Taunus ist doch ein recht schmuckes Revierchen.  
Dieses Geständnis habe ich nie gestanden.:cool: 

Eigentlich ist er genau das richtige Revier für mich. Wenn's nur nicht so lange bergauf ginge. Wenn ich die Tour jetzt Revue passieren lasse, dann kann ich mich sogar an ein paar Trails erinnern. 

Wann fahren wir wieder?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Carsten, Gerd schade das Ihr gefehlt habt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2007)

@Rheingau-Starter:

Morgen viel Glück und Erfolg 

@Killerkeks:

Habe Dir mal eine "Konstruktionszeichnung" geschickt 

@Caroka:

Bis morgen früh 11:00 Uhr

@All

GN8


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten, Gerd schade das Ihr gefehlt habt



Ja, hört sich nach einer gelungenen Tour an!  Wart ihr mit den Ht`s unterwegs?


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Rheingau-Starter:
> 
> Morgen viel Glück und Erfolg
> 
> ...



Danke, gute Nacht! Ich sollte vielleicht auch mal bald ins Bett...


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juni 2007)

@Wahltho:

Alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ... Wenn ich die Tour jetzt Revue passieren lasse, dann kann ich mich sogar an ein paar Trails erinnern.
> 
> Wann fahren wir wieder?



Du läßt sie jetzt schon Revue passieren  
 frag mich morgen mal an was Du vor dem Einschlafen gedacht hast  

Die Plauscher habens oft vom Grinssen, ob morgen wißt Ihr was gemeint ist, evtl. jetzt schon, schaut doch mal in den Spiegel, denkt an die Tour, und Postet was Ihr seht


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Sorry Wahltho, aber für Dich wärs bergauf definitiv zu langsam gewesen


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Rheingau-Starter:
> 
> Morgen viel Glück und Erfolg
> 
> ...



danke  

sei brav zur caro  

gn8 @ all


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2007)

Alles was ich jetzt sehe ist was zu essen. Ich bin fast bewusstlos vor Hunger. Der Break am FT war ja ganz nett, aber das Einkehren gilt es zu verbessern.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, hört sich nach einer gelungenen Tour an!  Wart ihr mit den Ht`s unterwegs?



Ne, nur Hopi ist ab Fuxtanz dabei gewesen.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Fux viel Erfolg morgen beim  Rennen


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Alles was ich jetzt sehe ist was zu essen. Ich bin fast bewusstlos vor Hunger. Der Break am FT war ja ganz nett, aber das Einkehren gilt es zu verbessern.



he das ist eine SPORTVERANSTALLTUNG  da heißt es keulen keulen keulen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2007)

Ohne Mampf kein Kampf. Wie soll ich denn sonst mein Gewicht halten? 

Komm erst mal in mein Alter, dann wirst du das auch zu schätzen wissen.

Immer diese jungen Buben und ihre Hinweise.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten, Gerd schade das Ihr gefehlt habt


Ja, hört sich so an. Ich hoffe es gibt nochmal so eine Gelegenheit.

Wir waren bei guten Freunden grillen und ich hoffe mit dem Nudelsalat und zwei Putensteaks den Speicher ausreichend für morgen gefüllt zu haben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Ich fand die Tour sauuu geil   lag evt. auch ein bisschen am neuen Bike 

Lugga war Guide?  gar nicht bekommen, aber danke fürs führen dann 

Danke auch an den Hopi für die Linienvorgabe beim letzten Trail  ohne das wärs nur halb so lustig gewesen 

irgend jemand (weiß seinen Nick nicht, der mit dem xtr Ransom) wollte hier doch die Einstellungsempfehlung für mich posten 

@Gerd und Carsten: ihr habt wirklich gefehlt, der Maggo aber auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ja, hört sich so an. Ich hoffe es gibt nochmal so eine Gelegenheit.
> 
> Wir waren bei guten Freunden grillen und ich hoffe mit dem Nudelsalat und zwei Putensteaks den Speicher ausreichend für morgen gefüllt zu haben.



Oh, ich glaube ich mache mir auch noch mal ein paar Nudeln warm! Oder ist schlafen wichtiger... Immer diese schweren Entscheidungen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Gude Nacht zusammen, einige seh ich ja nachher.


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fux viel Erfolg morgen beim  Rennen



und die anderen Plauscher???


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ja, hört sich so an. Ich hoffe es gibt nochmal so eine Gelegenheit.
> 
> Wir waren bei guten Freunden grillen und ich hoffe mit dem Nudelsalat und zwei Putensteaks den Speicher ausreichend für morgen gefüllt zu haben.




Die Gelegenheit wird sich wieder ergeben, den Wölfen hats gefallen, die kommen wieder 

Bist Du in Kiedrich auch dabei?


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gude Nacht zusammen, einige seh ich ja nachher.



Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Gelegenheit wird sich wieder ergeben, den Wölfen hats gefallen, die kommen wieder
> 
> Bist Du in Kiedrich auch dabei?



Liest Du die Postings hier nur selktiv?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und die anderen Plauscher???



Hab dem Fux ja nur weil er GN8 gesacht hat, hätt ich Euch schon auch gewünscht.



*Allen Plauschern für morgen Viel Glück und Erfolg!*


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Liest Du die Postings hier nur selktiv?



Hä?   klär mich mal auf


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2007)

@CR ich glaube wir fahren den H mal zusammen mit richtig Speed ohne Pausen das geht in die knochen aber es ist total geil wenn Du unten ankommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2007)

Das war der MTB Ede.

Seiner Strebe geht's übrigens den Umständen entsprechend. Der Lack ist etwas abgeraspelt, das war's dann aber auch schon. Das Blatt sieht dagegen nicht mehr ganz so jungfräulich aus.


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und die anderen Plauscher???


Das war (für mich gesehen) schon richtig so; einige fahren Rennen; ich hingegen lern neue Strecken kennen und bin sowieso nur scharf auf die Hallgarter Zange [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Las es sein, ich habs kapiert


hab da scheinbar zu lang zum Schreiben gebraucht,


ich haß ja nix mehr wie wenns während des Schreibens PING macht, schon wieder


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab dem Fux ja nur weil er GN8 gesacht hat, hätt ich Euch schon auch gewünscht.
> 
> 
> 
> *Allen Plauschern für morgen Viel Glück und Erfolg!*


Na däs is doch ä Word; Dange  (Jez aber ab in die Kiste)


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> .





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hä?   klär mich mal auf



da -> Carstens Post


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Das war (für mich gesehen) schon richtig so; einige fahren Rennen; ich hingegen lern neue Strecken kennen und bin sowieso nur scharf auf die Hallgarter Zange [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]



Nimmst Du den Track auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> da -> Carstens Post



wie schon gesagt


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...ich haß ja nix mehr wie wenns während des Schreibens PING macht, schon wieder



Ja, in letzter Zeit geht es öfter heiß her...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das war der MTB Ede.
> 
> Seiner Strebe geht's übrigens den Umständen entsprechend. Der Lack ist etwas abgeraspelt, das war's dann aber auch schon. Das Blatt sieht dagegen nicht mehr ganz so jungfräulich aus.



 das hats aber auch übelst zugerichtet


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, in letzter Zeit geht es öfter heiß her...



aber richtig heiß ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2007)

@Lugga - das war heute fast wie in Winterberg. Die DH-Strecke ist nicht viel anders als ...edit.

Der einzige Unterschied sind ein paar North Shores und der Lift.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Macht nicht soviel Werbung


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Lugga - das war heute fast wie in Winterberg. Die DH-Strecke ist nicht viel anders und die Waldpassagen.
> 
> Der einzige Unterschied sind ein paar North Shores und der Lift.



Die Lifts sind ja schonmal ein nicht unerheblicher Unterschied


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2007)

lass ihn doch


----------



## fUEL (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber richtig heiß ...


 

Moin moin ihr Bruchpiloten!

Bin ja immer beruhigt wenn ich höre, daß ihr noch wohlauf? seid.

Allen Startern wünsche ich von hier aus viel Erfolg morgen naja von uns hat ja für morgen keiner seine Teilnahme angekündigt , der doch noch kneift.



Also meinen lieben Teamkollegen wünsch ich natürlich ganz besonders gute Beine........ die waren ja auch schon fleissig -24 Stunden lang und sind gut drauf und motiviert.

Die geile Stimmung beim 24 Std Race haben die Plauscher ja verpasst, leider!

............und macht Euch mal keine Gedanken um die Hallgartener Zange.........für geübte Biker ist das Kindergeburtstag bei Fast Vollgas.

Trotzdem. Bx 

Bleibt xsund........

Wer fährt Donnerstag ne kleine Tour mit ???

Neues Bike sollte bis dahin fertig sein 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> @CR ich glaube wir fahren den H mal zusammen mit richtig Speed ohne Pausen das geht in die knochen aber es ist total geil wenn Du unten ankommst



Die Pausen hätte ich nicht gebraucht, habe auch nicht so genau verstanden warum du ständig angehalten hast. Das Tempo hingegen fand ich so schon ok, man solls am Anfang ja nicht gleich übertreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> lass ihn doch



Keine im I-Net, sonst kannst du das bald vergessen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Ich wünsch dann auch mal allen Teilnehmern für morgen viel Erfolg und vorallem natürlich Spass


----------



## Arachne (16. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Lugga - das war heute fast wie in Winterberg. Die DH-Strecke ist nicht viel anders als ...edit.
> 
> Der einzige Unterschied sind ein paar North Shores und der Lift.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Lifts sind ja schonmal ein nicht unerheblicher Unterschied


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die Pausen hätte ich nicht gebraucht, habe auch nicht so genau verstanden warum du ständig angehalten hast. Das Tempo hingegen fand ich so schon ok, man solls am Anfang ja nicht gleich übertreiben.



genau, wieso hast Du dauernd angehalten  nur am Erklärstein wars nötig


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die Pausen hätte ich nicht gebraucht, habe auch nicht so genau verstanden warum du ständig angehalten hast. Das Tempo hingegen fand ich so schon ok, man solls am Anfang ja nicht gleich übertreiben.



weil ich die gruppe nicht zerreißen wollte das Ding kann man nur mit 2-3 gleich schnellen durchbügeln.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2007)

Schon gut, schon gut. Ist doch bereits editiert.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> @CR ich glaube wir fahren den H mal zusammen mit richtig Speed ohne Pausen das geht in die knochen aber es ist total geil wenn Du unten ankommst



*zack* so schnell wird man ausgeschlossen...naja...ok, wollte eh net mehr mit euch fahren *grummel*


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> weil ich die gruppe nicht zerreißen wollte das Ding kann man nur mit 2-3 gleich schnellen durchbügeln.



dann müssen wri uns mit so ner großen Gruppe teilen, Cracy kann ja jetzt auch vorspringen, da geht das ja


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

wusste doch jeder wos lang geht  immer schön deinem Hinterrad folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *zack* so schnell wird man ausgeschlossen...naja...ok, wollte eh net mehr mit euch fahren *grummel*




jammerlappen


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schon gut, schon gut. Ist doch bereits editiert.



Winterberg auf dem Feldi und auch noch wo. Morgen stehen die Schlange


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann müssen wri uns mit so ner großen Gruppe teilen, Cracy kann ja jetzt auch vorspringen, da geht das ja



bevor ich da vorneweg fahren kann muss ich den noch 2-3x runter fahren, damit ich auch rechtzeitig weiß wos was zum springen gibt


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die Pausen hätte ich nicht gebraucht, habe auch nicht so genau verstanden warum du ständig angehalten hast. Das Tempo hingegen fand ich so schon ok, man solls am Anfang ja nicht gleich übertreiben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *zack* so schnell wird man ausgeschlossen...naja...ok, wollte eh net mehr mit euch fahren *grummel*



keiner schließt dich aus, ich fahr gern mit dir


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> jammerlappen



rischtisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


>


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> keine schließt dich aus, ich fahr gern mit dir



och zur XC zeit fand ich das auch noch mit dir prima...tja die zeiten ändern sich


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> rischtisch



ich weiß schon alles wird anders wenn erst dein Fullface da ist


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich weiß schon alles wird anders wenn erst dein Fullface da ist



logo double tailwhip to manual wird dann locker gesprungen


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wusste doch jeder wos lang geht  immer schön deinem Hinterrad folgen



aber nur für die die hinter mir waren 

Bin mal gespannt wie das dieses Jahr so weitergeht. Du hast am Südhang gut zugelegt, da hab ichs schwer dranzubleiben  Hoffentlich müssen die Langhuber nicht am Ende des Jahres Unten auf mich warten  Hoffentlich zickt die Rote nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hoffentlich müssen die Langhuber nicht am Ende des Jahres Unten auf mich warten



quatsch hast doch mich...so oft wie ich heute freiwillig hinten gefahren bin...da kannst du garnicht langsamer werden....


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber nur für die die hinter mir waren
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie das dieses Jahr so weitergeht. Du hast am Südhang gut zugelegt, da hab ichs schwer dranzubleiben  Hoffentlich müssen die Langhuber nicht am Ende des Jahres Unten auf mich warten  Hoffentlich zickt die Rote nicht



glaub ich nicht Du warst doch schnell und da brauchst Du schon einen echten DH hobel damit Du dort noch viel schneller wirst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

wo ist Südhang?  der letze Trail der soviel grinsen gemacht hat? oder der wo du den Boden mal näher betrachtet hast?
Ich kam mir heute nicht schneller vor als sonst auch 

@ hkn: soll das heißen es macht dir nur Spass mit mir zu fahren wenn mein Bike den Kram nicht aushält?


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2007)

und CR hast Du dein Baby schon ins Bett gebracht  lieb in den Arm genommen und die für heute bedankt


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> da brauchst Du schon einen echten DH hobel damit Du dort noch viel schneller wirst



Das ist ja das Problem, bei meinem bin ich an der Grenze die andern nicht. So wie ich die anderen kenne, haben die aber nicht vor technisch stehen zu bleiben  werd aber vorerst noch hinterherkommen, vielleicht manchmal auch vorneweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hoffentlich zickt die Rote nicht



wieso? Dann hättest du den Grund das du dir auch was langbeinigeres zulegen kannst  was was auch hält wenn man nicht jeder kleinen Rampe ausweicht.

wobei ich da die Klappe jetzt lieber nicht zu weit aufreisse, eine Tour sagt ja im Grunde nichts über die Haltbarkeit aus ....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> und CR hast Du dein Baby schon ins Bett gebracht  lieb in den Arm genommen und die für heute bedankt



steht ungeputzt in der Werkstatt bei den anderen. Aber immerhin hab ich da Teppich drin, damits keine kalten Füsse bekommt


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2007)

man o man euch hat ja das freeride fieber erwischt   ach Luca morgen 8:00 selbe stelle wie immer


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: soll das heißen es macht dir nur Spass mit mir zu fahren wenn mein Bike den Kram nicht aushält?




Tja, Cracy die Zeiten ändern sich  Dir ist ja wohl klar das mein neues mindestens, aber mindestens 200mm hat  wobei ich hab da gelesenen das man mit ner 300er sogar ne Parkbank glattbügelt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So wie ich die anderen kenne, haben die aber nicht vor technisch stehen zu bleiben



stimmt, ich habe nicht vor weiterhin Fahranfänger zu bleiben  Hoffe nur das die Entwicklung trotzdem etwas langsamer geht, den Bike-Neukauf-Rythmus kann ich mir so nicht mehr erlauben...alles was jetzt noch kommt muss mein neues mitmachen. Auf alles was darüber hinaus ginge muss ich halt verzichten. Aber ich denke das sollte im Taunus nicht das größte Problem sein


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wieso? Dann hättest du den Grund das du dir auch was langbeinigeres zulegen kannst  was was auch hält wenn man nicht jeder kleinen Rampe ausweicht.
> 
> wobei ich da die Klappe jetzt lieber nicht zu weit aufreisse, eine Tour sagt ja im Grunde nichts über die Haltbarkeit aus ....



was so nen tour doch einen auf einmal verändert *lachweg*



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: soll das heißen es macht dir nur Spass mit mir zu fahren wenn mein Bike den Kram nicht aushält?



   

man sind kunden toll...schicken um 17:30 ne mail mit änderungswünschen und wünschen eine zügige umsetzung. herrlich


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> man o man euch hat ja das freeride fieber erwischt   ach Luca morgen 8:00 selbe stelle wie immer



Oh mann sei ruhig, obwohl das wär schon was


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> man o man euch hat ja das freeride fieber erwischt   ach Luca morgen 8:00 selbe stelle wie immer



ich bin geheilt...kauf mir ne rennfeile und fahr nur noch WAB


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Tja, Cracy die Zeiten ändern sich  Dir ist ja wohl klar das mein neues mindestens, aber mindestens 200mm hat  wobei ich hab da gelesenen das man mit ner 300er sogar ne Parkbank glattbügelt



kauf dir n Bike mit der Special Edition von der Monster, die hat dann 350mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich bin geheilt...kauf mir ne rennfeile und fahr nur noch WAB



 Smileys vergessen?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> kauf dir n Bike mit der Special Edition von der Monster, die hat dann 350mm



Da schraub ich mir dann Euren Sessel drauf und gug TV beim runterfahren


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Oh mann sei ruhig, obwohl das wär schon was



war das jetzt ein JA oder ein JA


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was so nen tour doch einen auf einmal verändert *lachweg*



wer hat wen verändert?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da schraub ich mir dann Euren Sessel drauf und gug TV beim runterfahren


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich bin geheilt...kauf mir ne rennfeile und fahr nur noch WAB



net WAB AWB  Höchststrafe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wer hat wen verändert?



dein bike dich


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich bin geheilt...kauf mir ne rennfeile und fahr nur noch WAB



ach das machst Du nicht und ich weiß auch ganz genau warum


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> net WAB AWB  Höchststrafe



doch nur noch WAB mit AWB - das andere ist mir zu gefährlich. ich bin ruhiger geworden. ich muss an meine familie und kinder denken


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

So, geh jetzt schlafen, hab morgen früh um  0800 ne Verabredung im Wald zum hupsen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dein bike dich



ich bin doch nicht anders als vorher auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So, geh jetzt schlafen, hab morgen früh um  0800 ne Verabredung im Wald zum hupsen



viel Spass & gute Nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ach das machst Du nicht und ich weiß auch ganz genau warum



kein RR, sondern so nen 100mm dingens...das macht bestimmt voll spaß...da freu ich mich jetzt schon mal ne runde drauf...der FF geht dann natürlich zurück (falls  er jemals geliefert werden sollte)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So, geh jetzt schlafen, hab morgen früh um  0800 ne Verabredung im Wald zum hupsen



viel Spass & gute Nacht  <-- es geht nicht mehr weg -->


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

@Hopi: morgen 0715 hier 

wenn ich wach werd und es schüttet dreh ich mich um


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So, geh jetzt schlafen, hab morgen früh um  0800 ne Verabredung im Wald zum hupsen



8 uhr? man ist das früh...mist stefan ist auf die rolle...hmm, ach stimmt ich wollte das ja garnicht mehr.

GN8 lugga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kein RR, sondern so nen 100mm dingens...das macht bestimmt voll spaß...da freu ich mich jetzt schon mal ne runde drauf...der FF geht dann natürlich zurück (falls  er jemals geliefert werden sollte)



ich finde 100mm auch klasse, solange danach noch ein paar mm folgen


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kein RR, sondern so nen 100mm dingens...das macht bestimmt voll spaß...da freu ich mich jetzt schon mal ne runde drauf...der FF geht dann natürlich zurück (falls  er jemals geliefert werden sollte)



wieviel willsde bezahlen?


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2007)

machst Du nicht  WEIL DU NICHT SCHNELL GENUG BIST


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> viel Spass & gute Nacht  <-- es geht nicht mehr weg -->



...wiederholung...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieviel willsde bezahlen?



Tausch doch einfach


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> 8 uhr? man ist das früh...mist stefan ist auf die rolle...hmm, ach stimmt ich wollte das ja garnicht mehr.
> 
> GN8 lugga



Klasse Du kommst auch, das wird ein Mordsspaß


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...wiederholung...



immer gerne 
hätte mein GPS mitnehmen sollen, dann wüsste ich wenigstens wie ich da hin finde


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wieviel willsde bezahlen?



nee so nen gebrauchten hobel will ich nicht. die ist zickig und bockig...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy komm doch auch, morgen 0800 BMX Bahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> machst Du nicht  WEIL DU NICHT SCHNELL GENUG BIST



och, wer will schon schnell sein. ich fahr lieber gemütlich, mit blick für die natur und die mitmenschen. sonntags erst in die kirche und dann schön gemütlich WAB


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee so nen gebrauchten hobel will ich nicht. die ist zickig und bockig...



Die will auch gar nix mit so einem wie Dir zu tun haben


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

So Kinners ich bin dann mal schnarchen BIS MORGEN 07:15 hier in diesem usw.  N8 @all


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

um die Uhrzeit penn ich noch 
ist ja auch nicht unbedingt gleich um die Ecke 

Gute Nacht Hoppsi


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

geht ihr mal schön ins bett - GN8.

ich mach mich auch ab, aber 0800 zuluzeit ist eindeutig zu früh für sonntags.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

auch dir ne gute Nacht Ralph

ich werd dann auch mal gehen, bin doch irgendwie fertig (die Arme, ungewohnte Belastung )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Juni 2007)

Wollte mich auch bei allen Beteiligten für die gestrige Spitzentour bedanken.

Da kann der Spessart definitiv nicht mithalten.

Werde mein großes Kettenblatt geradebiegen und bald wiederkommen.

Gute Nacht und Grüße vom Mtb-Ede


----------



## caroka (17. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ......
> @Caroka:
> 
> Bis morgen früh 11:00 Uhr
> ...



Bin gerade von ner affenti**engei*en Fete gekommen, mit Livemusik und Caipi.  Ruf mich doch morgen um 1000 Uhr mal an.    Sonst werde ich vllt. nicht wach.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2007)

moin un gn8 again ...


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2007)

so, jetzt endgültig moin !

ihr hattet ja noch ordentlich power zum plauschen gestern aben


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2007)

sacht ma, ihr schlafmützen, wie seid ihr den gestern ab fuxi weitergefahren ? was habt ihr alles mitgenommen und welche trails fehlen den wölfen jetzt noch in taunussammlung ?

auf nach kiedrich, rh !


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

Moje...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hast du meine nummer nun mitgeholt ? wenn ja dann
> wir fahren morgen um 7.00 uhr hier los ...


Habe deine Nummer als Geisel genommen.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Habe deine Nummer als Geisel genommen.



da du momentan eh schneller bist, kannst du ruhig meine nummer montieren


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2007)

respekt, sk, dass du meine frage so schnell gefunden hast


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da du momentan eh schneller bist, kannst du ruhig meine nummer montieren


Das werden wir erst heute mittag wissen. Bin die Woche außer Mittwoch nicht gefahren und fühl mich etwas schlapp. Am ersten Berg weiß ich mehr. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie sich diesmal die Reihenfolge ausbildet. Vor allem bin ich gespannt, was Wolfgang reißt.
Dein Post stand kurz unter meinem gestrigen Lesezeichen. Die sieben Seiten dazwischen hab ich einfach mal übersprungen.
Fahre hier ca. 6:45 los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da du momentan eh schneller bist, kannst du ruhig meine nummer montieren


 

Moin Ihr bube! kette rechts und viel erfolg !
Was habt Ihr denn für eckdaten ?

km hm etc.

Werd ml meine Sachen packen für münchen und mich dann auf die langweilige konfirmation einstimmen.( Der Gähnsmiley wär hier passend)


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2007)

km 58 , hm 1350
letztes jahr in 3:09 gefahren.
strecke wohl unverändert, trainingszustand bei mir schlechter als letztes jahr, alle anderen sind im vergleich zu letztem jahr deutlich stärker  

schaun mer mal, was geht ...


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin Ihr bube! kette rechts und viel erfolg !



bei rohloff doch immer   

bin dann weg ...


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

MOIN

Na wo sind wir  mit dem Augen auf und Regen ist nicht


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Luuuuuuuuuuuccccccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Morgen zusammen, viel Spaß und Erfolg Euch allen in Kiedrich


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

*Ja, Hoooooooopiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Und alles Fit  was sagt der Arm


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und alles Fit  was sagt der Arm



Ich glaub er kann drann bleiben, frühstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

jo werd ich auch man machen also bisch gleich  freu dich schon mal auf den Table


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

sag mir bescheid wenn Du startest


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

Moin, Moin zusammmen.

Das Wetter sieht ja g**l aus


----------



## caroka (17. Juni 2007)

Was für ein Tag...... 

Guten Morgen

Kiedrich würde ich heute nicht fahren wollen. 

Aber auf unsere Tour Wahltho, freue ich mich schon.  Ich glaube nur ich kann heute nicht so schnell fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> sag mir bescheid wenn Du startest



zu spät


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Morgen zusammen,

hab doch schwere Beine von gestern. Beim hupfsen hab ichs eben ganz deutlich gepürt  Hopi gehts genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Morgen Bruder,
bist die Tour gestern Abend nochmal nachgefahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Moin Rocky 
wo warst de heut morgen um 0800


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

Morsche 

Ich geh jetzt erst mal meinen Liebling putzen


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Na Luca warst Pünktlich  oder konnte deine Frau jetzt besser mosern


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> Ich geh jetzt erst mal meinen Liebling putzen



lass den Lack dran


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> hab doch schwere Beine von gestern. Beim hupfsen hab ichs eben ganz deutlich gepürt  Hopi gehts genauso



ich glaub ich muss mal nach Spanien  ohne Doping geht ja mal nix mehr im Freizeitsport


----------



## caroka (17. Juni 2007)

Wenn die Anderen sich auch schon vor 10 Seiten darüber ausgelassen haben und  der Post hier etwas deplaziert wirkt,  die Tour gestern hat mir auch Spass gemacht. Auch wenn ich da schon lange nicht mehr mithalten kann. Aber es ist immer wieder ne Gaudi mit Euch. 

Moin Bruder


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen Bruder,
> bist die Tour gestern Abend nochmal nachgefahren?



Morsche,

hatte ich eigentlich vor. Aber als dann gleich der erste Anstieg nach der Bachdurchfahrt begann, habe ich doch lieber Roam angemacht. 

Eins beschäftigt mich aber seit dem Frühstück. Ich hatte mir gesagt, springen muß in meinem Alter nicht mehr sein. Warum ertappe ich mich .... 

Andererseits, bevor ich GA fahre, dann lieber hopsen. Ich such mir jetzt gleich mal einen abgeflachten Bordstein und fange an.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich da schon lange nicht mehr mithalten kann.



Irgendwas scheine ich da verpasst zu haben. Wer ist den bergauf vorneweg gefahren??? 

Morsche Carosche.


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> hatte ich eigentlich vor. Aber als dann gleich der erste Anstieg nach der Bachdurchfahrt begann, habe ich doch lieber Roam angemacht.
> 
> ...



wärst mal heute um 08:00 dabei gewesen da haben wir Bordsteine in allen größen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Acht Uhr [shoked], das ist ja noch vor dem Aufstehen. Nee nee, lass mal.

Wenn, dann machen wir das mal abends. Wenns mich legt ist's wenigstens dunkel und keiner sieht meinen schmachvollen Abgang. 

Vielleicht sollte ich auch meine Hockeyhose auspacken, die ist gepolstert.


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

ach die Hose brauchst Du nicht aber die kleine Plastikschale für die Nüßchen kann helfen


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> machen wir das mal abends. Wenns mich legt ist's wenigstens dunkel und keiner sieht



Abends sind immer die ganzen Kinder da   aber die Jugend hat ja eh nicht mehr so viel zum lachen da ist jede Gelegenheit willkommen


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

@Hopi: Fabienne hat nicht gemeckert, sie war noch im Bad 

@Bruder: Caro is ne Tiefstaplerin


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fabienne hat nicht gemeckert, sie war noch im Bad




Da kam sie aber irgendwann raus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Moin Moin!

ich bin auch schlapp von gestern, aber irgendwie nicht in den Beinen


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Rocky
> wo warst de heut morgen um 0800



Im Tal der Träume...... 
Nee habe Heute keine Zeit habe meine Kinder. 

Nächste Woche


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Irgendwas scheine ich da verpasst zu haben. Wer ist den bergauf vorneweg gefahren???
> 
> Morsche Carosche.



Hey Bruder ich glaub das Carosche ist vor uns geflüchtet...... 
Du weisst doch, wenn sie bei uns bleibt geht ihr die Luft aus! 

Morsche Caro nix für ungut.....


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> ich bin auch schlapp von gestern, aber irgendwie nicht in den Beinen



sondern????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Stimmt, als wir in die kommunikative Phase eintreten wollten, ist sie einfach davon gefahren.   Eigentlich völlig unverständlich.

Lachen - Kurzatmigkeit - Seitenstechen - Absteigen


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

ich glaube echt ich habe den lustigsten Teil verpasst


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Nur für unsere kleinen Gäste   auch mich zerlegt es 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1016865


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Juni 2007)

http://www.kalnai.at/pdf/2007/RockSh..._Guide_NEW.pdf

Hallo Crazy-Racer,

hier der Link wie gestern besprochen.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Juni 2007)

5.8 als Haltungsnote!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Klassischer Fahrfehler.  

Wo war das? Lag das auch auf unserer gestrigen Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 5.8 als Haltungsnote!!



oder noch schlechter 

was ist da denn passiert, man sieht nur das sich da VR wegdreht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> sondern????



Hauptsächlich tun mir die Hände weh, aber die Schultern und der Rest von den Armen meldet sich auch


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Klassischer Fahrfehler.
> 
> Wo war das? Lag das auch auf unserer gestrigen Runde?



Richtig, wir sollten Hopi mal ausgiebig erklären wie so was gefahren wird


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

H Weg bevor man über den Baum in die second line abbiegt.
Ja so eine sch... passiert immer wegen den Kameras weil man besonders weit kommen will


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Genau, wir sollten ihn am Erfahrungsschatz von uns altinternationalen Bikern profitieren lassen.


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder noch schlechter
> 
> was ist da denn passiert, man sieht nur das sich da VR wegdreht



Eine Woche vor dem andern Video das Ihr gefunden habt, wo wir im Regen fahren.

Egal seitdem kann ich Laufräder einspeichen IST DOCH AUCH WAS


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Genau, wir sollten ihn am Erfahrungsschatz von uns altinternationalen Bikern profitieren lassen.



genau das nächste mal stelle ich mich hin und schaue mir an wie Ihr da alle hopppppsssssttttttttt  und wir fangen mit dem Hubbel an


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

Wer von euch kann denn gut Dämpfer und Gabel einstellen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> H Weg bevor man über den Baum in die second line abbiegt.
> Ja so eine sch... passiert immer wegen den Kameras weil man besonders weit kommen will



??? Am H fällt mir der Erklärstein und Ede-Raspeleinlage ein. War das in dem Bereich? 

Der einzige Baum an den ich mich erinnere ist der, den ihr mit roher Gewalt gefällt habt. 

Aber die Shimano Timbersport Einlage war gut. Schade, ich habe die Tüte Popcorn am FT liegenlassen.


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

crazy kann das gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ??? Am H fällt mir der Erklärstein und Ede-Raspeleinlage ein. War das in dem Bereich?
> 
> Der einzige Baum an den ich mich erinnere ist der, den ihr mit roher Gewalt gefällt habt.
> 
> Aber die Shimano Timbersport Einlage war gut. Schade, ich habe die Tüte Popcorn am FT liegenlassen.



vor dem letzten Abschnitt! auf der rechten Seite eine echter NULL Sprung dort könnte man mit einem Hollandrad drüber das ist ja das schlimmste an der Sache


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> http://www.kalnai.at/pdf/2007/RockSh..._Guide_NEW.pdf
> 
> Hallo Crazy-Racer,
> 
> ...



Danke  direkt mal so einstellen und in die Wiese hüpfen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Was is Shimano Timbersport?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi's Sägeeinlage.


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Juni 2007)

Die drei Disziplinen Biken Hüpfen Sägen....


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

He das war nur ein Beitrag zu HALTET UNSEREN WALD SAUBER


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

richtig  auch wenn dadurch das einzig spannende an der WAB genommen wurde


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

na crazy wie wäre es mit einer EINLAGE alte DH


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2007)

morsche ihr freaks.ich wär gestern glaub ich echt gern dabei gewesen, stattdessen hab ich ne hochzeit gefeiert, war auch sehr lustig und unterhaltsam. heut geht komischgerweise glaub ich net mehr viel. ich geh widder uff die couch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche ihr freaks.ich wär gestern glaub ich echt gern dabei gewesen, stattdessen hab ich ne hochzeit gefeiert, war auch sehr lustig und unterhaltsam. heut geht komischgerweise glaub ich net mehr viel. ich geh widder uff die couch.



Was hams se nur mit Dir gemacht


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

morsche, aaah stefan will mit mir schon wieder zum feldi...aber ich glaube wir fahren dann nur WAB


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morsche, aaah stefan will mit mir schon wieder zum feldi...aber ich glaube wir fahren dann nur WAB



Bald kannst de Dich als Profi anmelden


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morsche, aaah stefan will mit mir schon wieder zum feldi...aber ich glaube wir fahren dann nur WAB



warum denn das  übst Du schon mal für dein CC Bike


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> warum denn das  übst Du schon mal für dein CC Bike



stefan hat nur ein CC bike und ich muss fürs neue üben


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

sieht bestimmt lustig aus mit dem Fullface auf einem CC Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

was wirds denn hkn? Preisrahmen? Sollen wir schonmal ein bisschen suchen?

Bist du schon weiter gekommen was die KeFü angeht? Und welche Protektorjacke 
wenn heut nicht Sonntag wäre würd ich ja mal die Radläden hier abklappern und nach Handschuhe suchen...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was wirds denn hkn? Preisrahmen? Sollen wir schonmal ein bisschen suchen?
> 
> Bist du schon weiter gekommen was die KeFü angeht? Und welche Protektorjacke
> wenn heut nicht Sonntag wäre würd ich ja mal die Radläden hier abklappern und nach Handschuhe suchen...



Was will er mit all dem Zeug wenn er erstmal ein CC hat


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Hast doch gesehen was beim WAB fahren so alles passieren kann


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was wirds denn hkn? Preisrahmen? Sollen wir schonmal ein bisschen suchen?
> 
> *Bist du schon weiter gekommen was die KeFü angeht?* Und welche Protektorjacke
> wenn heut nicht Sonntag wäre würd ich ja mal die Radläden hier abklappern und nach Handschuhe suchen...



Ne isser nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ne isser nicht



sonntags hat die post zu


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sonntags hat die post zu



du hättest es ihm ja gestern geben können 
mach mal ein Foto davon und leg nen Zollstock nebendran, dann kann man es so grob auch so schon vorbereiten.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und welche Protektorjacke
> wenn heut nicht Sonntag wäre würd ich ja mal die Radläden hier abklappern und nach Handschuhe suchen...



k.a. werd mal schauen. 

http://www.jehlebikes.de/protektorjackets.html


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du hättest es ihm ja gestern geben können
> mach mal ein Foto davon und leg nen Zollstock nebendran, dann kann man es so grob auch so schon vorbereiten.



ist ja nett das du dir gedanken machst  nur du hast doch schon eine...und da ich ja nun nur noch langsamer fahre brauche ich die ja nicht mehr so eilig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

puhh, die sieht ziemlich warm aus.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist ja nett das du dir gedanken machst  nur du hast doch schon eine...und da ich ja nun nur noch langsamer fahre brauche ich die ja nicht mehr so eilig



dann mach ich mir halt selbst Gedanken ums Blech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

oder dir hier

LINK

ok l ist zu klein, aber gibt es wohl auch in XL


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> dann mach ich mir halt selbst Gedanken ums Blech



genau, war ein guter metaller ist macht sowas selbst 

ich guck mal wie das scannen ist


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

LINK

und was ist mit der? die könnte man auch auf mich dicken anpassen

Edit vielleicht auch die

LINK


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

die schaut so ähnlich aus wie die vom Hopi und ich denke günstiger geht auch nicht.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die schaut so ähnlich aus wie die vom Hopi und ich denke günstiger geht auch nicht.




welche von den vielen? wobei ja nicht immer geiz geil ist...besonders nicht wenn es schützen soll.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

LINK

vielleicht auch der


----------



## sl77 (17. Juni 2007)

Hi zusammen, die Tour gestern war richtig gut...
Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen.

Ich komm dann das nächste Mal mit dem Hollandrad  

LG,
Stephan


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

Das ist glaube ich die von Hopi:
http://www.louis.de/_30ac9eaee3eeb0...ist_total=49&anzeige=0&page=0&artnr_gr=208905


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> LINK
> 
> und was ist mit der? die könnte man auch auf mich dicken anpassen
> 
> ...



Die erste ist Müll Nylonstoff also wenn Du abnehmen willst OK aber sonst WARM und schwarzer Nylon in glanz sieht Gay aus 

Aber die für 99 ist Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

sl77 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, die Tour gestern war richtig gut...
> Vielen Dank fürs mitnehmen.
> 
> Ich komm dann das nächste Mal mit dem Hollandrad
> ...



Na das wäre doch mal was 

@KK genau das ist sie nur das man sie halt im Herbst für 49 bekommen hat lohnt immer mal nach Angeboten aus dem Motorrad bedarf zu schauen.


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

Jupp die ist öfter auch für 69 drin


----------



## caroka (17. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche ihr freaks.ich wär gestern glaub ich echt gern dabei gewesen, stattdessen hab ich ne hochzeit gefeiert, war auch sehr lustig und unterhaltsam. heut geht komischgerweise glaub ich net mehr viel. ich geh widder uff die couch.



 Du wirst doch nicht zu viel getrunken haben.


----------



## caroka (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Irgendwas scheine ich da verpasst zu haben. Wer ist den bergauf vorneweg gefahren???
> 
> Morsche Carosche.





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hey Bruder ich glaub das Carosche ist vor uns geflüchtet......
> Du weisst doch, wenn sie bei uns bleibt geht ihr die Luft aus!
> 
> Morsche Caro nix für ungut.....





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Stimmt, als wir in die kommunikative Phase eintreten wollten, ist sie einfach davon gefahren.   Eigentlich völlig unverständlich.
> 
> Lachen - Kurzatmigkeit - Seitenstechen - Absteigen


Na, das muss ich doch gar nicht mehr kommentieren.   



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ......
> 
> @Bruder: Caro is ne Tiefstaplerin



Ich denke da so an den Trail an der "weißen Mauer". Was sagtest Du?  Den fährst Du locker.  Nur ein paar Spitzkehren..........
Ich habe das schieben dann doch lieber vorgezogen. Und das war nicht die einzige Schiebepassage.  Ich fahr lieber etwas softer.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe das schieben dann doch lieber vorgezogen. Und das war nicht die einzige Schiebepassage.  Ich fahr lieber etwas softer.



was ja nicht schlimm ist...dann muss ich noch fitter werden, dann schieben wir zusammen runter und rasen schnell hoch  oder so


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht zu viel getrunken haben.



ich? niemals...........ich glaub man hat mir was in die milch geschüttet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

Weiße Mauer und Altkönisch findsch auch ganz schön steil 

So habe meinem Bike mal nen Kettenstrebenschutz gebastelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

So Leutz bin wieder da, habe eine schöne trailige Runde mit unserer schnellen Caroka gedreht 

@Killerkeks: Vielen Dank schonmal für die Bemühungen  Klingt sehr gut, ich antworte Dir PN


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Weiße Mauer und Altkönisch findsch auch ganz schön steil



Weiße Mauer und Hubbel werden definitiv nie zu meinen Lieblings-Trails gehören


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weiße Mauer und Hubbel werden definitiv nie zu meinen Lieblings-Trails gehören



ich weiß auch warum...die kommste nicht so gut hoch...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich weiß auch warum...die kommste nicht so gut hoch...


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

*g*  @HKN


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

gude KK


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

sers Hkn


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo Gerd,
erzähl, wie wars?


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

so ich dreh auch noch mal ne runde zum feldi hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich dreh auch noch mal ne runde zum feldi hin...



Viel Spass 

Wir fahren heute noch zum Grillen zu meinen Eltern - Lecker, Schmatz


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd,
> erzähl, wie wars?



Puh, könnt ihr euch nicht mal `nen bisschen zurückhalten, wenn ich nicht online sein kann?! 

Ok, Kiedrich:

Wetter genial! Sonnig, aber nicht zu heiß. Startposition (ich bin ein paar Dränglern hinterher) ideal. Die Strecke super trailig, den Headbangern hätte nicht nur die Zange Spaß gemacht!   Meine neuen Laufräder haben sich super bewährt!!! Hatte zwar öfter mal das Gefühl `nen Platten zu haben, das lag aber an dem klebrigen Boden, der sich an den Reifen festkrallte...  Jedenfalls sind sie noch gerade, obwohl die Strecke teils schon sehr ruppig war und die Kondition im Laufe des Rennens immer weniger Radentlastung zu ließ.  So, das waren so grob formuliert ein paar der Highlights. Ich für mich habe mir überlegt, nächstes mal in der Nacht vorher vor zwei ins Bett zu gehen, zu frühstücken, nicht mehr so oft mit dem Rad zur A***** zu fahren und dafür mehr zu trainieren! Reicht das jetzt als Ausreden???  

Wie vom Kater empfohlen habe ich gleich von Anfang an ordentlich Gas gegeben, um im Trail nicht zu sehr ausgebremst zu werden!  Das hatte bei meiner Untrainiertheit zur Folge, dass ich nach 15-20km durch war und mein Puls ordentlich runter ging... Trotzdem hat mir das Rennen sehr viel Spaß gemacht!!! Die Zeit ging auch einigermaßen: sdf meint mich in der Ergebnisliste als 40ster meiner Altersklasse mit 3h16min und 47sek entdeckt zu haben.  Ist bei diesem, meinem zweiten Marathon, zumindest eine Steigerung.


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich dreh auch noch mal ne runde zum feldi hin...



Viel Spaß, das Wetter ist ideal!


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

Glückwunsch Gerd


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Gerd



Danke, aber: Der Schnellste war nach 2h20min im Ziel...  Tiere!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das hatte bei meiner Untrainiertheit...



Prust - Untrainiertheit  

Glückwunsch


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Prust - Untrainiertheit
> 
> Glückwunsch



Naja, im Taunus zu fahren und immer mal wieder Pause zu machen, egal ob ich jetzt anhalte, oder nur mal langsamer mache, ist schon was anderes, als 58km lang Vollgas fahren zu wollen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, im Taunus zu fahren und immer mal wieder Pause zu machen, egal ob ich jetzt anhalte, oder nur mal langsamer mache, ist schon was anderes, als 58km lang Vollgas fahren zu wollen!



Klaro, aber trotzdem ist "Untrainiertheit" wohl der falsche Begriff


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie vom Kater empfohlen habe ich gleich von Anfang an ordentlich Gas gegeben, um im Trail nicht zu sehr ausgebremst zu werden!  Das hatte bei meiner Untrainiertheit zur Folge, dass ich nach 15-20km durch war und mein Puls ordentlich runter ging... Trotzdem hat mir das Rennen sehr viel Spaß gemacht!!!


Ging mir auch so. Bin am ersten Berg mit einem höllischen Tempo losgeschossen, um ja Platz nach vorn zu bekommen und hab dann das ganze Rennen durch, spätestens ab der Rausch unter Müdigkeit gelitten. Der Puls ging nicht mehr so sehr hoch, aber mit etwas Quälen hat´s trotzdem noch für ein ganz ordentliches Tempo gereicht. 3:07:XX bedeutet für mich eine Platz irgendwo 120-160. von fast 900 Startern, womit ich sehr zufrieden bin!   Von den Leuten hier aus dem Thread und unserer Sonntagsgruppe mußte ich mich nur dem sdf knapp geschlagen geben, der mich im Zangendownhill überholt hat. Ziel erreicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Juni 2007)

Guuude,
so, ferdisch mit den 7 Seiten nachlesen.
Über die äußeren Bedingungen in Kidrich hat Gerd schon alles gesagt. Die Trails waren wirklich schön und die Aussichten zum Schluß über das Rheintal auch.
Gegenüber Eppstein letztes Jahr hab ich es diesmal plauschermäßig angehen lassen, d.h. bergauf am Anfang mit ca. 5 km/h. Mehr ging auch im Verkehrsaufkommen nicht, da auf dem fahrbaren Trailteil ein Bike am anderen hing. Außenvorbei im Matsch- und Blätterteil hatte ich die Befürchtung, zu Anfang zuviele Körner zu lassen.
Im ersten bezeichnenswerten Trail war 6 Bikes vor mir eine Dame mit 1,5er Spargel-Reifen oder sowas, die mit max. 10 km/h den Trail runter ist . Danach ging es, d.h. auch hinten hatte es sich etwas auseinandergezogen. Bis ca. km 38/1.000 hm bin ich so gefahren, das ich mir sicher war, auch anzukommen. 
Danach habe ich, wenns eben war oder abwärts ging, ä bisserl mehr Druck gegeben. Ab da hat mich auch glaube ich keiner mehr überholt. Auch wenn ich natürlich "etwas"  länger gebraucht habe als die bekannten Race-Plauscher und ich mich auch nicht gerade völlig verausgabt habe, bin ich mit den 4:23 = Ø 13,5 km/h (netto 4:13) zufrieden gegenüber dem letztjährigen Eppsteiner Schnitt (30km mit Ø 10,5). Es hat soweit alles gepasst und somit viel Spaß gemacht.
Edit: ich war mit der Enduro unterwegs, weil ich Dienstag mit dem Cube bei einer Feierabend-Runde zum Mannstein nach einer halben Stunde schon wieder Kreuzschmerzen hatte. Mit dem Speci heut erst gegen Ende.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2007)

es gibt so tage, da verliert man ... und dann gibts tage, da gewinnen die anderen ...

die technik hat funktioniert  , der mensch hat versagt    

habe fertig ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Juni 2007)

Übrigens waren es anscheinend nicht 1.350 hm, sondern gemäß Drittelmix aus Garmin (1.490), Übertragung in Trainingssoftware (1.484) und weitere Übertragung in MagicMaps (1.450) ca. 1.475 hm.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Übrigens waren es anscheinend nicht 1.350 hm, sondern gemäß Drittelmix aus Garmin (1.490), Übertragung in Trainingssoftware (1.484) und weitere Übertragung in MagicMaps (1.450) ca. 1.475 hm.



dann hat mich mein hac mal nicht betrogen. na ja, ich sagte ja bereits das die technik funktionierte  

aber vielleicht hätte ich mir doch vor dem rennen die 8200 hm plauscher tour gestern mittag sparen sollen   jetzt wo klar ist, dass mein hac doch funktioniert ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> .... aber vielleicht hätte ich mir doch vor dem rennen die 8200 hm plauscher tour gestern mittag sparen sollen   jetzt wo klar ist, dass mein hac doch funktioniert ...


 Ich hoffe Du hast länger gebraucht als ich, sonst muß ich mit Lugga, CR, HKN etc. nochmal ein Wörtchen reden (die hatten mir garantiert  .....)
 Hier der vollständigkeithalber das Höhenprofil:


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Übrigens waren es anscheinend nicht 1.350 hm, sondern gemäß Drittelmix aus Garmin (1.490), Übertragung in Trainingssoftware (1.484) und weitere Übertragung in MagicMaps (1.450) ca. 1.475 hm.


Ich hab aber nur 1256 hm auf meinem CM 436...  Mein Polar sagt dazu 1330 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> es gibt so tage, da verliert man ... und dann gibts tage, da gewinnen die anderen ...
> 
> die technik hat funktioniert  , der mensch hat versagt
> 
> habe fertig ...


Kopf hoch! Ein Haus baut man i.d.R. nur einmal und du bist noch jung. Nächstes Jahr sieht die Welt wieder ganz anders aus! Das lag bestimmt eh nur am falschen Trikot.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Glückwunsch an alle Finisher


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2007)

auch von meiner seite aus die herlichsten glückwuünsche an alle teilnehmer. also nicht alle sondern nur die die ich so gern mag wie euch.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann hat mich mein hac mal nicht betrogen. na ja, ich sagte ja bereits das die technik funktionierte
> 
> aber vielleicht hätte ich mir doch vor dem rennen die 8200 hm plauscher tour gestern mittag sparen sollen   jetzt wo klar ist, dass mein hac doch funktioniert ...



Ich habs Dir noch gesagt, aber Du weißt ja alles besser


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Glückwunsch an alle Finisher und auch an die die es nicht geschaft haben 


Ich werd ja nur vom lesen müd.


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Na Luca was sagen die Beine


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na Luca was sagen die Beine



solange ich nicht fahr ist mit ihnen alles O.K.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Meine Schwinge ist wieder defekt. Die Klebestelle zwischen Carbon und Metall ist es wieder


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

Ich bin dafür das wir alle sammeln und dem Uwe mal ein gescheites Bike besorgen


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

da will der Gerd aber bestimmt auch eins


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Du hast es ja selbst heute morgen gesagt DU BRAUCHST MAL EIN RICHTIGES FAHRRAD


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast es ja selbst heute morgen gesagt DU BRAUCHST MAL EIN RICHTIGES FAHRRAD



Ein Höllenbike


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

ich habe schon eins gefunden mit extra tiefen Oberrohr

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/cityraeder/hollandrad-puch-city-500505-06/2447.html


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Uwe Uwe Uwe...du machst Sachen. Aber so richtig wundern tuts mich irgendwie nicht 

@ hkn: meine KeFü passt ohne Änderungen ans Torque.


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Das hat sogar eine Voll Bash


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich habe schon eins gefunden mit extra tiefen Oberrohr
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/cityraeder/hollandrad-puch-city-500505-06/2447.html


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

CR   KEFÜ ist jetzt nicht wichtig Luca braucht ein neues Bike und ich habe das perfekte Bike für seine fahrweise gefunden SIEHE OBEN


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da will der Gerd aber bestimmt auch eins





Lucafabian schrieb:


>





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ein Höllenbike



Mir reicht `nen SESL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich habe schon eins gefunden mit extra tiefen Oberrohr
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/cityraeder/hollandrad-puch-city-500505-06/2447.html



Klappt das nicht aufm Trail zusammen


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Klappt das nicht aufm Trail zusammen :confusd:



So wie Du fährst nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Seid Ihr Euch sicher das es das richtige ist, ich gab bisher viel auf Eure Meinung


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich habe schon eins gefunden mit extra tiefen Oberrohr
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/cityraeder/hollandrad-puch-city-500505-06/2447.html



@Lugga: Hast Du Dich als Nutcracker versucht?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Hast Du Dich als Nutcracker versucht?



was meinst de denn damit?

Edit: ups


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was meinst de denn damit?
> 
> Edit: ups



dann offenbar hoffentlich nicht!  Ich dachte nur, wegen des extra tiefen Einstiegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Seid Ihr Euch sicher das es das richtige ist, ich gab bisher viel auf Eure Meinung



klar Du musst es mal so sehen wir werden alle nicht jünger da ist ein leichtes Aufsteigen schon wichtig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

wie wärs damit Lugga?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

oder damit


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Bikemäßig  hatte ich mehr an  sowas oder sowas ob Eures Gleichwertig ist?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Irgendwie funzt der Link bei mir nicht. 

Hat's min. 28er Ballonreifen? 


Btw. - Ich hab heute bei uns 'ne g*** Achterbahn entdeckt. Dagegen war der gestrige Graben ein Kindergeburtstag. Sooo schlecht ist der Spessart nämlich auch nicht. Leider hat sich dabei wohl ein Lager verabschiedet.

@Hopi and Rest - wer da als erster wieder rauffährt kriegt von mir ne Kiste Bier [word]. Aber wie ich euch leichtgewichtigen Fallensteller kenne, kann ich gleich zum Getränkemarkt traben.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> dann offenbar hoffentlich nicht!  Ich dachte nur, wegen des extra tiefen Einstiegs...



Ne, ne  is nix dergleichen passiert, da pass ich schon auf


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wie wärs damit Lugga?





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> oder damit



Ja die sind auch nicht schlecht, wobei der Preis vom Kona  ich hab Familie, zwei Kinder und ne Frau willst Du das wir verhungern?


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kona-Stinky-Garb...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

oder auf die vernünftige Tour


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ...
> @Hopi and Rest - wer da als erster wieder rauffährt kriegt von mir ne Kiste Bier [word]. Aber wie ich euch leichtgewichtigen Fallensteller kenne, kann ich gleich zum Getränkemarkt traben.




Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Irgendwie funzt der Link bei mir nicht.
> 
> Hat's min. 28er Ballonreifen?
> 
> ...



wollen wir jetzt noch  ICH TRINKE BECKs


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

ich fahr da dann auch mit 
also drei Kisten holen


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Jetzt stellt er sich Tod, der Bruder


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

ich glaube er meinte eine für die erste TOUR  crazy Du bist noch viiiiiieeeeelllll zu jung für Bier das ist was für alte Männer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

scheint fast so, der Bruder hat Angst das die Plauscher das wirklich ernst meinen 

@ Lugga: oder auf die vernünftige Tour


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich glaube er meinte eine für die erste TOUR  crazy Du bist noch viiiiiieeeeelllll zu jung für Bier das ist was für alte Männer



es gibt doch auch MALZbier


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube auch,  vor schreck ist sein Fahrrad explodiert


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> der gestrige Graben ein Kindergeburtstag. Sooo schlecht ist der Spessart nämlich auch nicht. Leider hat sich dabei wohl ein Lager verabschiedet.



was bei so wenig gibt das Bike schon auf bohhhh ich bin platttttttt


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

Ach was ich bin auch jung und Bierliebhaber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

@Bruder: vier Kisten!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

das wird teuer...


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ach was ich bin auch jung und Bierliebhaber



So jung und schon altersdement???


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ach was ich bin auch jung und Bierliebhaber



lass es uns wie Männer an dem V trail ausfahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das wird teuer...



meinst du jetzt das Bier fürn Bruder 

oder viel besser

das neue Bike für dich?


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

Oje jetzt willstes wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Meine Schwinge ist wieder defekt. Die Klebestelle zwischen Carbon und Metall ist es wieder


Und dafür ein ""


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich glaube er meinte eine für die erste TOUR  crazy Du bist noch viiiiiieeeeelllll zu jung für Bier das ist was für alte Männer


Dannnnnn bin ich dabei; ich darf nur nich zu lange überlegen (fünf Kisten, eine davon Andechser )


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

Wenn wir schon mal beim Thema sind:

Pils, Weizen, Weiß oder Sonstiges?
Und die Lieblingssorte 

//EDIT:
@Carsten:
 Andechser Doppelbock


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Kann man hier nicht mal in Ruhe die F1 Highlights sehen? Drängelt nicht so. Ich steh zu meinem Wort.

Die Kiste für den Erstbezwinger steht. Leider kriege ich das wohl erst am nächsten Sonntag zeitlich geregelt. 

Nur soviel, es geht geschätze 4-5 Meter runter und auf der anderen Seite min. 7 wieder hoch. Bei Meter 2 auf dem Gegenhang zogen mich meine gottgegebenen 100 Kilo wieder zu Tale und klettern war angesagt. 

@Crazy - darfst du schon Bier trinken?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Und dafür ein ""



alles ne Frage der Gewohnheit


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

klar der mensch wächst an seinen herausforderungen   ich brauche nur erst ein 38 Kettenblatt  und danach


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Damit's nicht vergessen geht, ich trink am liebsten Freibier.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kann man hier nicht mal in Ruhe die F1 Highlights sehen? Drängelt nicht so. Ich steh zu meinem Wort.
> 
> Die Kiste für den Erstbezwinger steht. Leider kriege ich das wohl erst am nächsten Sonntag zeitlich geregelt.
> 
> ...



Nächsten Sonntag geht nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uwe Uwe Uwe...du machst Sachen. Aber so richtig wundern tuts mich irgendwie nicht
> 
> @ hkn: meine KeFü passt ohne Änderungen ans Torque.



cool CR

war mit stefan erst auf dem pferdskopf und dann feldi, haben noch ein stck. vom HT mit genommen und sind dann noch mal ein stck. hoch und rüber nach oberreifenberg zum pizza toni - hmmm, lecker. weltbesste pizza

haben dann vorm haus noch ne 30 cm schanze gebaut und sind die einpaar mal gesprungen. so 3,50 an weite war schon drin


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

an die racer - gratuliere jedem zu seiner leistung. bin beeindruckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kann man hier nicht mal in Ruhe die F1 Highlights sehen? Drängelt nicht so. Ich steh zu meinem Wort.
> 
> Die Kiste für den Erstbezwinger steht. Leider kriege ich das wohl erst am nächsten Sonntag zeitlich geregelt.
> 
> ...



Der Tipp des Tages versuch es mal die 7 runter und die 4 rauf das klappt bestimmt besser


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Aha, der erste kneift. 

Für Samstag ha ich 'ne Begründung. Ich muss zum World Bowl. Und da wir einen kleinen "Warm up" vorgesehen haben, fehlt vorher die Zeit.


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> haben dann vorm haus noch ne 30 cm schanze gebaut und sind die einpaar mal gesprungen. so 3,50 an weite war schon drin



3,50 cm


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der Tipp des Tages versuch es mal die 7 runter und die 4 rauf das klappt bestimmt besser



Kasper. Um auf die andere Seite zu kommen, sind gefühlte 9.426 Hm zu erklettern. Dann lieber anders rum.


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kann man hier nicht mal in Ruhe die F1 Highlights sehen? ...


oh läuft das schon 


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ...Nur soviel, es geht geschätze 4-5 Meter runter und auf der anderen Seite min. 7 wieder hoch. Bei Meter 2 auf dem Gegenhang zogen mich meine gottgegebenen 100 Kilo wieder zu Tale und klettern war angesagt. ...


Na da hab ich mit meinen 95 noch Chancen ...


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aha, der erste kneift.
> 
> Für Samstag ha ich 'ne Begründung. Ich muss zum World Bowl. Und da wir einen kleinen "Warm up" vorgesehen haben, fehlt vorher die Zeit.



wer kneift????


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> 3,50 cm




der war gut...die runde geht eindeutig an dich...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aha, der erste kneift.
> 
> Für Samstag ha ich 'ne Begründung. Ich muss zum World Bowl. Und da wir einen kleinen "Warm up" vorgesehen haben, fehlt vorher die Zeit.



Ich glaub für Sonntag hast de auch eine


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Na bruder dann komme ich doch mal rüber und Du zeigst mir die stelle mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

Leute ich stelle fest, dass Ihr hier mal wieder im Turbotempo geplauscht habt


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

Jo ging ja auch kurzzeitig um Bier da warn se natürlich alle am Start


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Jo ging ja auch kurzzeitig um Bier da warn se natürlich alle am Start



Ich trinke Bier nur kurz vorm Ertrinken... :kotz:


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

ok Gerd ist raus


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

gut einer weniger


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

@Hopi - machen wir. 

@Lugga - so schlimm wird's sicher nicht. 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
_Hoffentlich [frown]_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> ok Gerd ist raus





Hopi schrieb:


> gut einer weniger



Ihr kommt doch mit euren DH-Gummikühen da gar nicht hoch! Laßt mich das mal machen; ich nehm auch `ne Kiste Saft, oder Milch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kann man hier nicht mal in Ruhe die F1 Highlights sehen? Drängelt nicht so. Ich steh zu meinem Wort.
> 
> Die Kiste für den Erstbezwinger steht. Leider kriege ich das wohl erst am nächsten Sonntag zeitlich geregelt.
> 
> ...



Mit ein bisschen Anlauf reichts dann auch für den Gegenhang 

Ich darf doch auch schon biken und Auto fahren  ich denk da wird gegen ein Malzbier schon nix zu sagen sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich trinke Bier nur kurz vorm Ertrinken... :kotz:



Ich trink' jeden Tag literweise Bier,...

.... aber grundsätzlich nur Alkoholfreies


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Hopi - machen wir.
> 
> 
> .
> _Hoffentlich [frown]_



wo ist die Höllennummer ? der Spessssiiii ist groß


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wo ist die Höllennummer ? der Spessssiiii ist groß




ob ich mir den meister hopi bei der arbeit anschauen sollte?


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wo ist die Höllennummer ? der Spessssiiii ist groß



rüberspringen gilt nicht!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Klar, wir sehen uns alle die Hopi-Performance an.

Wo es ist? Wir wollen doch nicht, dass der Spot zur WAB verkommt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> rüberspringen gilt nicht!



och schade  nach gestern macht das richtig Laune


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ob ich mir den meister hopi bei der arbeit anschauen sollte?



na das hört sich nicht wirklich wild an! hast Du am Bombenkrater auch, nur runter fahren ist nicht so die nummer ich gehe mal davon aus das es keine 90° sind


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Klar, wir sehen uns alle die Hopi-Performance an.
> 
> Wo es ist? Wir wollen doch nicht, dass der Spot zur WAB verkommt.



schick ihn mir mal als PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> schick ihn mir mal als PN



heimlich üben gilt auch nicht...


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2007)

hab ich hier bier gehört????????????


ich hätt gern ein jever kurz vor dem gefrierpunkt......


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

zum üben habe ich den Bombenkrater


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> zum üben habe ich den Bombenkrater



ok, wo -> PN


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

und dort darf ich crazy nicht  mitnehmen sonst zieht der gleich nach Offenbach


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, wo -> PN



wo WAS? der Bomenkrate?


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2007)

wer iss am sonntag 1000 uhr in bad kreuznach dabei??

bisher:

mon chere lugga et moi.


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juni 2007)

So ich wünsch ne gute Nacht 

Und drückt mir mal alle die  für die Prüfung morgen !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> und dort darf ich crazy nicht  mitnehmen sonst zieht der gleich nach Offenbach



nein NIE 
ich liebe unser Dorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer iss am sonntag 1000 uhr in bad kreuznach dabei??
> 
> bisher:
> 
> mon chere lugga et moi.



Lieber Bruder, Ede  und auch Rocky, das ist ne Einladung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Viel Erfolg kk  du machst das schon


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2007)

iss notiert. alles gute für morsche.


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lieber Bruder, Mtb-Ede  und auch Rocky, das ist ne Einladung



die auch für alle anderen gilt. willkommen ist wer gut drauf ist und nix gegen ne gepflegte plauscherei aufm trail hat.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lieber Bruder, Ede  und auch Rocky, das ist ne Einladung



Eher schnell oder eher gemütlich?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

@Hopi - kennst du dich am Hahnenkamm aus?

 @all - der Trail ist weitesgehend easy zu fahren. Allerdings gibt's eine achterbahnähnliche Passage. Die macht richtig Laune. Danach geht's locker weiter. Also bitte nicht überbewerten. Aber wie gesagt, auch Kleinigkeiten erfreuen den Geist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nein NIE
> ich liebe unser Dorf



wenn Du dort alles springen kannst bist Du süchtig  vergess den H das sind nur Hopser


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So ich wünsch ne gute Nacht
> 
> Und drückt mir mal alle die  für die Prüfung morgen !


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Ist 10.00 h Treffpunkt zur Abfahrt oder Tourstart in Kreuznach?


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Hopi - kennst du dich am Hahnenkamm aus?
> 
> @all - der Trail ist weitesgehend easy zu fahren. Allerdings gibt's eine achterbahnähnliche Passage. Die macht richtig Laune. Danach geht's locker weiter. Also bitte nicht überbewerten. Aber wie gesagt, auch Kleinigkeiten erfreuen den Geist.



etwas der Vater meiner Ex hat sein Haus in Hörstein war dort auch ab und an mal im Wald


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Eher schnell oder eher gemütlich?



Ähhhhh, zumindest auch gemütlich


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Eher schnell oder eher gemütlich?



lieber crazy: wer hats geschrieben??? damit dürfte die geschwindigkeitstendenz doch wohl klar sein oder???


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So ich wünsch ne gute Nacht
> 
> Und drückt mir mal alle die  für die Prüfung morgen !


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ist 10.00 h Treffpunkt zur Abfahrt oder Tourstart in Kreuznach?



10:00 uhr in kh. abfahrt dürfte dann so gegen 14:00 15:00 uhr sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So ich wünsch ne gute Nacht
> 
> Und drückt mir mal alle die  für die Prüfung morgen !



Toi, Toi, Toi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

ok, dann frag ich mal den iggi 

@ Hopi: mehr als die von gestern macht mein Bike bestimmt nicht auf Dauer mit, aber es muss sich ja auch noch gut hochfahren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die auch für alle anderen gilt. willkommen ist wer gut drauf ist und nix gegen ne gepflegte plauscherei aufm trail hat.



das keine WAB...also nix für mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab ich hier bier gehört????????????
> 
> 
> ich hätt gern ein jever kurz vor dem gefrierpunkt......



Jever alkoholfrei


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Ich befürchte Tourstart BK


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ist 10.00 h Treffpunkt zur Abfahrt oder Tourstart in Kreuznach?



Dummerweise Tourstart in Bad Kreuznach   Startplatz ist von Frankurt ca. 40min entfernt.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ok, dann frag ich mal den iggi
> 
> @ Hopi: mehr als die von gestern macht mein Bike bestimmt nicht auf Dauer mit, aber es muss sich ja auch noch gut hochfahren lassen



mit deinen kilos geht schon noch mehr...bei meinem gewicht ist wohl bei dem Hadw. die grenze erreicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das keine WAB...also nix für mich



du stellst dich an...nur weil ich bissi rumgehopst bin


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das keine WAB...also nix für mich



och schade, die haben da aber auch ganz supidufte radwege du! wir können uns ja später dann noch irgendwo aufn prosecco treffen du!

achja: tauschen wir die räder?????!!!!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich dann mal bis morgen, gn8 ihr Leutz



GN8 CR


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...



Was ist mit Dir am Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> och schade, die haben da aber auch ganz supidufte radwege du! wir können uns ja später dann noch irgendwo aufn prosecco treffen du!
> 
> achja: tauschen wir die räder?????!!!!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du stellst dich an...nur weil ich bissi rumgehopst bin



wenn du es nur gewesen wärst...aber von nem HT abgestraft zu werden ist halt schon arg


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> och schade, die haben da aber auch ganz supidufte radwege du! wir können uns ja später dann noch irgendwo aufn prosecco treffen du!
> 
> achja: tauschen wir die räder?????!!!!!!




maggo das ist ne nummer zu groß für dich und außerdem hat deins zuviel federweg...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn du es nur gewesen wärst...aber von nem HT abgestraft zu werden ist halt schon arg



war er so gut?


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> maggo das ist ne nummer zu groß für dich und außerdem hat deins zuviel federweg...



ich aknn dir ein rennrad mitbringen.....


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ist mit Dir am Sonntag?



weiß nicht...aber hab ja zeit stefan zu fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2007)

unn jetzt mach ich ma en satz uff die couch. bis moije ihr loit.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> war er so gut?



er hat sich halt auch getraut über die Hügelchen zu rollen...


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> war er so gut?



naja, er ist auf jedenfall mehr gesprungen...inkl. dem den du springen wolltest und dann nur drüber gefahren bist  .D


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> weiß nicht...aber hab ja zeit stefan zu fragen...



besorg dir aber vorher noch ein funktionierendes handy, damit er dir bescheid sagen kann falls er dir mal wieder nen schlüssel in den briefkasten schmeisst und du drauf wartest, dass es an der türe schellt.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> er hat sich halt auch getraut über die Hügelchen zu rollen...



man man man spuckst du seit gestern große töne...wart ab bis es dich mal schmeißt...dann reden wir weiter...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

@KK - du machst das.  

10.00 H in Kreuznach ist heftig. Ich fahr zwar in knapp 25 Minuten von Hanau zur Hohemark , aber Kreuznach ist schon 'ne Ecke weg. Würdet ihr denn fünf Minütchen auf mich warten [hy]?

Denkt auch dran, wenn der Ede mit will, dann muss ich den vorher einladen, das kostet mich noch mal ein halbes Stündchen. Puuuuuuh, und das am WE.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> besorg dir aber vorher noch ein funktionierendes handy, damit er dir bescheid sagen kann falls er dir mal wieder nen schlüssel in den briefkasten schmeisst und du drauf wartest, dass es an der türe schellt.



nee den schlüssel hab ich ja eh, nur wenn er bis 5 uhr morgens nicht erreichbar bzw. da ist und ich dann ins bett gehe (ok, mit 2 stunden schlaf wäre biken eh doof gewesen) und er dann um 6 uhr heim kommt kann ich im schlaf ja auch nicht wissen...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @KK - du machst das.
> 
> 10.00 H in Kreuznach ist heftig. Ich fahr zwar in knapp 25 Minuten von Hanau zur Hohemark , aber Kreuznach ist schon 'ne Ecke weg. Würdet ihr denn fünf Minütchen auf mich warten [hy]?
> 
> Denkt auch dran, wenn der Ede mit will, dann muss ich den vorher einladen, das kostet mich noch mal ein halbes Stündchen. Puuuuuuh, und das am WE.





 ....aber der Preis ist heiß 


Fahr von Neu-Isenburg in 40 min nach Bad Kreuznach


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn du es nur gewesen wärst...aber von nem HT abgestraft zu werden ist halt schon arg



ICH BIN HOPI NIX HALBTOD UND NIX ANDERS und HT ist das gleiche wie plauscher dort gibt es halt jung wie crazy bei euch aber LOCKE schiebt sein Rad auch öfter den Berg runter.
Ihr verwechselt das mit den Offenbachern oder den WheelsoverFrankfurt die sind schmerzfrei. Die würde den Hubbel auch nicht fahren sondern springen


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer iss am sonntag 1000 uhr in bad kreuznach dabei??
> 
> bisher:
> 
> mon chere lugga et moi.



Die komplette Tour, oder nur Teile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ICH BIN HOPI NIX HALBTOD UND NIX ANDERS und HT ist das gleiche wie plauscher dort gibt es halt jung wie crazy bei euch aber LOCKE schiebt sein Rad auch öfter den Berg runter.
> Ihr verwechselt das mit den Offenbachern oder den WheelsoverFrankfurt die sind schmerzfrei. Die würde den Hubbel auch nicht fahren sondern springen



HT = Hardtail


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ICH BIN HOPI NIX HALBTOD UND NIX ANDERS und HT ist das gleiche wie plauscher dort gibt es halt jung wie crazy bei euch aber LOCKE schiebt sein Rad auch öfter den Berg runter.
> Ihr verwechselt das mit den Offenbachern oder den WheelsoverFrankfurt die sind schmerzfrei. Die würde den Hubbel auch nicht fahren sondern springen



HT = HardTail


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> man man man spuckst du seit gestern große töne...wart ab bis es dich mal schmeißt...dann reden wir weiter...



genau davor hab ich schiss, deswegen warte ich auch so sehnsüchtig auf mein nächstes Gehalt


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die komplette Tour, oder nur Teile?



tutto kompletto


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> HT = Hardtail


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> HT = Hardtail





Lucafabian schrieb:


> HT = HardTail



zwei Posts, eine Aussage, zwei Smileys 



ich verzieh mich mal ins Bett, gute Nacht


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Juni 2007)

ich auch...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

Was bedeutet "komplette Tour"?

Wehe es geht den Hang auch aufwärts.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> zwei Posts, eine Aussage, zwei Smileys
> 
> 
> 
> ich verzieh mich mal ins Bett, gute Nacht



2 dumme ein gedanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "komplette Tour"?
> 
> Wehe es geht den Hang auch aufwärts.



wenn ich mich recht an den schwitz-zustand von maggo erinnere wohl teilweise sogar ganz heftig bergauf...obs da nen lift gibt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

Samstag kann ich nicht.

Baue am Samstag nachmittag mit 'nem Kollegen sein Bike um: Neue Gabel, neue Bremsen, neue Laufräder, neues Innenlager, neue Kurbelgarnitur...


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2007)

Mach dir nix draus der fährt schon seit ICH GLAUBE ES WAREN 18 Jahre das nächste mal kommt er ohne Federgabel meinte er


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "komplette Tour"?
> 
> Wehe es geht den Hang auch aufwärts.





habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht an den schwitz-zustand von maggo erinnere wohl teilweise sogar ganz heftig bergauf...obs da nen lift gibt?



Lift = Fehlanzeige, aber glaubt es: Jeder Meter hoch lohnt sich auch für euch!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

Ach Ihr redet über Sonntag, sorry aber ich lese hier nur äußerst selektiv mit...

... sitze eigentlich mit Gattin im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Arachne (17. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Ihr redet über Sonntag, sorry aber ich lese hier nur äußerst selektiv mit...



Geht mittlerweile kaum mehr anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht an den schwitz-zustand von maggo erinnere wohl teilweise sogar ganz heftig bergauf...obs da nen lift gibt?




Shice. 

Wer teilt das Leid mit mir?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

KH ist auch bergauf in der Tat zumindest tlw. eine recht interessante Tour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2007)

So gute Nacht allerseits, viel Spass nur beim Speed Plauschen


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So ich wünsch ne gute Nacht
> 
> Und drückt mir mal alle die  für die Prüfung morgen !


----------



## saharadesertfox (17. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ICH BIN HOPI NIX HALBTOD UND NIX ANDERS und HT ist das gleiche wie plauscher dort gibt es halt jung wie crazy bei euch aber LOCKE schiebt sein Rad auch öfter den Berg runter.
> Ihr verwechselt das mit den Offenbachern oder den WheelsoverFrankfurt die sind schmerzfrei. Die würde den Hubbel auch nicht fahren sondern springen



HT = Hard*Trail*


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer iss am sonntag 1000 uhr in bad kreuznach dabei??
> 
> bisher:
> 
> mon chere lugga et moi.


hmmm... hab So. noch nix bestimmtes vor .... is saach noch b'scheid.


Maggo schrieb:


> die auch für alle anderen gilt. willkommen ist wer gut drauf ist und nix gegen ne gepflegte plauscherei aufm trail hat.


.... wenn mer die Luft dafür übrig ham .


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> lieber crazy: wer hats geschrieben??? damit dürfte die geschwindigkeitstendenz doch wohl klar sein oder???


GLASKLAR !!! (wenn de disch [Sebastian] hetze willst, wäre heut dafür die Gelegenheit gewesen)


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Shice.
> 
> Wer teilt das Leid mit mir?


ICH (dank ähnlicher Konstitution)


----------



## MetalWarrior (17. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> war sehr geil...die wölfe sind super typen, was hab ich gelacht.
> 
> alle sind gesprungen - nur ich nicht *feigling_bin* und ich bin nicht mehr der langsamste bergauf *freu*
> 
> MW und der "andere" neue waren auch prima typen. hat spaß gemacht. und ich hatte keine platten




Kann ich bestätigen. Klasse Tour, fette Trails, nette Leute, super Guide(s)!
Und obwohl ich mich bergauf etwas quälen musste, hab ich keinen Muskelkater und keine schmerzenden Knie.  


Grüße,

Sven


PS.: Meine Herrn, ihr schreibt den Thread ja schneller voll, als ich gucken kann...   

PPS.: Gibt's Bilder von der Tour? Bei irgendwem in der Galerie?


----------



## MTK-Cube (18. Juni 2007)

Guude N8 zusammen, war schee heud.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

morsche ihr plauscher...was ist denn los? noch keiner wach    - ok bis später


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

Moin, Moin zusammen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2007)

Frühaufsteher!


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2007)

Kann mir mal einer bitte ein paar Infos zu der Tour nach Bad Kreuznach geben?


----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer bitte ein paar Infos zu der Tour nach Bad Kreuznach geben?



Morgen!

Schau in den Photo-Alben von MTK-Cube und mir.


----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer bitte ein paar Infos zu der Tour nach Bad Kreuznach geben?



was willste denn haben?? das letzte mal warens ~50km 1200hm in sieben stunden brutto oder so. die trails dort sind einfach traumhaft, hammermäßig schön mit einigen schicken spitzkehren. highlights sind schwer zu nennen, das einzige was ich nicht sooo toll finde iss die 300m lange treppe, für diesen kurzen spass gehts einfach zu lang bergauf. der absolute hammer kommt nach der pause, da gehts dann in 17 spitzkehren gen tal. wenn wir den uphill zum rotenfels gepackt haben gehts auch gleich wieder weiter mit grinsen. auf dieser abfahrt gibt es eine schlüsselstelle, die bisher noch keiner gefahren ist. hierbei handelt es sich um eine sehr enge s3 kehre mit anschliessender treppe. (drei stufen) hab ich irgendwas vergessen? ja, der ho chi min trail wird allen spaß machen, so richtig schön flowig schnell mit anliegern und einigen steilkurven. schade dass die da keine lifte haben.


----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2007)

..........hab ich dieses besondere flair im wald schon erwähnt? man meint nicht sich in einem deutschen mittelgebirge (isses ja noch nicht mal) zu befinden.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Morgen,
dem Maggo seinem Statement ist nix hinzuzufügen


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2007)

Danke Jungs das ist doch mal ein Ziel! 
Wann gehts wo los, oder finde ich das als Offenbacher in Bad Kreuznach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2007)

ach du heilige sch**ße als offenbacher weiß ich nicht......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Juni 2007)

Ei Gude............war ein anstrengender Tag gestern  Bin total kaputt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

Ei Gude RH


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2007)

Morsche ihr Plauscher. 

1200 Hm klingt ja fast nach Straflager. Aber ob sieben Stunden reichen? Die Tour am Samstag war kürzer und flacher und wir haben schon fast 6 Stunden gebraucht. 

Andererseits klingt die Beschreibung der Abfahrten verlockend.


----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche ihr Plauscher.
> 
> 1200 Hm klingt ja fast nach Straflager. Aber ob sieben Stunden reichen? Die Tour am Samstag war kürzer und flacher und wir haben schon fast 6 Stunden gebraucht.
> 
> Andererseits klingt die Beschreibung der Abfahrten verlockend.



beim letzten mal warens wesentlich weniger leute. ich denk auch es werden eher acht oder mehr stunne.


----------



## caroka (18. Juni 2007)

Wow.... 

Ich bin richtig ins schwitzen gekommen beim Lesen.  

Auch wenn er es jetzt nicht mehr liest KK ich denk an Dich. 

An alle Kiedrichteilnehmer meinen Respekt. Die Beschreibung hat sich schon anstrengend gelesen.  Ich hatte während der Tour mit Wahltho, die ich gestern riesenklasse fand, an Euch gedacht. Ich kann für Rennen im Moment keinen Ehrgeiz entwickeln. Bin ja auch erst eins gefahren.  Umso größer meine Hochachtung. 

Am nächsten WE habe ich die Kinder. Von daher wird das mit KH nix bei mir.

Momentan habe ich immer weniger Zeit ins Forum zu sehen. D.h. aber nicht das ich aus der Welt bin. Wir touren weiterhin gemeinsam. Es muss bei mir mit der Zeit eben passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2007)

@caro: ich denk wir werden dieses jahr wirklich noch öfter nach kh kommen. das ist ja ein regelrechtes pflichtrevier. wär schön dich und den hirsch dabei zu haben.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2007)

So habe mir wie empfohlen die Bilder von BK angesehen! 
Da will ich auch hin!
Wo und wann treffen wir uns denn!


----------



## caroka (18. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @caro: ich denk wir werden dieses jahr wirklich noch öfter nach kh kommen. das ist ja ein regelrechtes pflichtrevier. wär schön dich und den hirsch dabei zu haben.



Klar, werde ich KH noch mit in meinen "Erfahrungsschatz" aufnehmen. 
Bin jetzt weg. Hab in letzter Zeit endlich mal wieder richtig was zu a*****.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So habe mir wie empfohlen die Bilder von BK angesehen!
> Da will ich auch hin!
> Wo und wann treffen wir uns denn!




Entweder 1000 in Hackenheim oder vorher bei mir


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Entweder 1000 in Hackenheim oder vorher bei mir


Dann komme ich doch zu dir, wo immer das ist! 
Wie lange brauchen wir dort hin?

Was ist denn mit deinem Rad, kannst du damit noch fahren?


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Entweder 1000 in Hackenheim oder vorher bei mir




liegt das in deine richtung? keine ahnung wo..erstmal map24 anschauen


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

ok fahrt ihr über die A66? wenn ja könnten wir uns da ja auf ner tanke treffen *gg* soweit stefan will wie ich so will


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

MetalWarrior schrieb:


> .......... hab ich keinen Muskelkater und keine schmerzenden Knie.
> 
> 
> Grüße,
> ...



Hast Du gestern noch mal versucht auf das rad zu steigen  also Luca und ich haben es am Morgen versucht und es war SEEEEEEEHHHHHHHRRRR schwer  obwohl am Nachmittag hätte ich schon wieder lust gehabt.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann komme ich doch zu dir, wo immer das ist!
> Wie lange brauchen wir dort hin?
> 
> Was ist denn mit deinem Rad, kannst du damit noch fahren?



Bin in Kontakt mit Rotwild deswegen. Prinzipiell kann man aber noch damit fahren. Letztes Jahr bin ich über nen Monat damit gefahren bevor ich kapiert hab was das Problem ist.


*@Crazy: Hab Deine Buchung im Dorf Tirol stonieren lassen*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> also Luca und ich haben es am Morgen versucht und es war SEEEEEEEHHHHHHHRRRR schwer  obwohl am Nachmittag hätte ich schon wieder lust gehabt.



Zu dieser nachtschlafenden Zeit wäre es mir auch nicht leicht gefallen. Und wenn ich es doch geschafft hätte, dann wäre ich sicher leicht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Zu dieser nachtschlafenden Zeit wäre es mir auch nicht leicht gefallen. Und wenn ich es doch geschafft hätte, dann wäre ich sicher leicht gefallen.



Ach das macht echt laune ist halt Frühsport  nur an diesem Sonnatg war es schwerer als sonst


----------



## Tonino (18. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich mal eine Zwischenfrage stellen dürfte? Es handelt sich doch um die Silbersee- Tour, oder?

Gruß
Tonino


----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal eine Zwischenfrage stellen dürfte? Es handelt sich doch um die Silbersee- Tour, oder?
> 
> Gruß
> Tonino



Ja, in der Version, wie sie letztes Jahr vom Präsi geführt wurde (Gans, Altenbaumburg, Lemberg-Hütte, Rotenfels).


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Ich bring jetzt meine Zicke zu Rotwild, hab eben mit dem Peter Böhm telefoniert, folglich steht in Frage wann ich wieder fahren kann. Ich hab Ihnen aber ausführlich klargemacht das ich das Bike am WE brauche.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

ei gude wie!

@Lugga: wurde registiert


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2007)

Dann gib mal Gas. Bei Kulmi hat's ja auch geklappt.

Btw. mein Plastikbomber schreit nach einem neuen Lager, irgendwo ist Spiel drin. Mein Dealer hat schon die Hände überm Kopf zusammen geschlagen als ich ihn vorhin anrief. Zum Glück hab ich noch Garantie.


----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2007)

oh gott hilfe lugga. hoffentlich wird das was!!


----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dann gib mal Gas. Bei Kulmi hat's ja auch geklappt.
> 
> Btw. mein Plastikbomber schreit nach einem neuen Lager, irgendwo ist Spiel drin. Mein Dealer hat schon die Hände überm Kopf zusammen geschlagen als ich ihn vorhin anrief. Zum Glück hab ich noch Garantie.



Irgendwie interessant. Die müssen doch mal damit rechnen, dass die Dinger "bestimmungsgemäß" eingesetzt werden!


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dann gib mal Gas. Bei Kulmi hat's ja auch geklappt.
> 
> Btw. mein Plastikbomber schreit nach einem neuen Lager, irgendwo ist Spiel drin. Mein Dealer hat schon die Hände überm Kopf zusammen geschlagen als ich ihn vorhin anrief. Zum Glück hab ich noch Garantie.



weißt Du welches Lager? Hoffen wir mal das es nicht die Lagerschale am Rahmen zerlegt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwie interessant. Die müssen doch mal damit rechnen, dass die Dinger "bestimmungsgemäß" eingesetzt werden!



kennst Du nicht die Hinweise in den Manuals BEWEGEN SIE DIESES FAHRRAD NICHT IM GELÄNDE


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2007)

Welches von den Lagern es ist kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Neulich musste schon die Wippe ausgetauscht werden, weil da ebenfalls das Lager das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Mal sehen was es jetzt ist.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> kennst Du nicht die Hinweise in den Manuals BEWEGEN SIE DIESES FAHRRAD NICHT IM GELÄNDE



Bei Marzocchi kann ich mir das gut vorstellen.

Aber wenn Scott das Bike als Enduro propagiert, dann sollte das bei unseren Trails halten. Bis auf den ausgewaschenen H und die Hubbelanfahrt war es doch leichtes Gelände. Und springen ist bei mir auch nicht die Ursache.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

nicht bestimmungsgemäßer Missbrauch von dem Kram verkürzt die Lebensdauer enorm  siehe Luggas Hinterbau, Gerds Laufräder, meine Gabel, ...
ich hoffe das unsere Touren nicht über die Bestimmungen des T8 hinaus gehen


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nicht bestimmungsgemäßer Missbrauch von dem Kram verkürzt die Lebensdauer enorm  siehe Luggas Hinterbau, Gerds Laufräder, meine Gabel, ...
> ich hoffe das unsere Touren nicht über die Bestimmungen des T8 hinaus gehen



Stimmt ich missbrauche ja mein Bike schon aber Luca HAT ES LIEB


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Schreibt nicht so nen shice hier, wer weiß mitliest 

Rotwild will das Bike heute spätestens aber morgen machen. Schwinge wird getauscht, Gleitlager Dämpfer legen sie mir ein neues bei. Einbauen wollt ich es mir nicht lassen, sonst erzählen die wieder wie toll das neue Lager ist und ich bekomm das gleiche eingebaut wie schon drin ist. Mit den Geräuschen vom Steuersatz hat Crazy recht gehabt, es scheint doch die Gabel zu sein  Jetzt kann ich mich auch noch Toxoholic rumärgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich mich auch noch Toxaholic rumärgern.



Auf jeden Fall den 24-Stunden-Express-Service wählen, Toxoholic ist derzeit kapazitätsmässig am Anschlag!! - Habe am Samstag erst mit denen gemailt.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Toxoholic sagen schicken, 3 Tage später ist sie wieder da. Ich kann aber fahren, das ganze wär nur ein Schönheitsfehler


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall den 24-Stunden-Express-Service wählen, Toxoholic ist derzeit kapazitätsmässig am Anschlag!! - Habe am Samstag erst mit denen gemailt.



Gehts noch, das ist Garantie, war ja erst im Jan. dort, ich bezahl keinen Express und will sie trotzdem schnell zurück  frech wie ich bin ist das doch selbstverständlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gehts noch, das ist Garantie, war ja erst im Jan. dort, ...



Kann ich das riechen? 

Entschuldige bitte, dass ich Dir einen gutgemeinten Rat geben wollte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

So Leutz,

ich glaube ich habe alle meine Teile für meine neue XC-Waffe zusammen:

Nicolai Argon RoCC in Team Rot mit weissen Decals
Fox 32 F80 X in Weiss
Hope Mono Mini 183mm/160mm mit Stahflex, vorne Floating Disc
Mavic XC 717 DISC / DT Swiss 240s / Rohloff Speedhub / DT comp in schwarz (werden selber eingespeicht  )
FRM-Kurbel/Tretlager
FSA Lenker
Bontrager Sattelstütze / Selle Italia Sattel / XT-Clickies (aus meinem Fundus)
Hope Klemmer / Billyboy Klingel / Ergon Griffe

Yeah, das rockt


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kann ich das riechen?
> 
> Entschuldige bitte, dass ich Dir einen gutgemeinten Rat geben wollte



Das war nicht als Kritik gemeint, ich leg viel Wert auf Deine Meinung, gerade auf Deine. Du dürftest hier wohl derjenige sein der sich mit der Technik am besten auskennst.


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

SOOOO LUCA HABE ES GEÄNDERT GEFÄLLT ES DIR BESSER


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leutz,
> 
> ich glaube ich habe alle meine Teile für meine neue XC-Waffe zusammen:
> 
> ...




Das höhrt sich gut an, viel Spaß damit !


----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leutz,
> 
> ich glaube ich habe alle meine Teile für meine neue XC-Waffe zusammen:
> 
> ...



kannste mal ein bild von der klingel posten???


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> SOOOO LUCA HABE ES GEÄNDERT GEFÄLLT ES DIR BESSER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kannste mal ein bild von der klingel posten???



Voilà...


... heisst übrigens Billy, Billy Boy war was anderes


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2007)

Wie, kaa Blümelsche als Muster? Odern Dinosaurier oder de Harry Potter?


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2007)

die klingel ist top   vor allem das verhältnis gewicht/preis/funktion  

fahre ich an 3 bikes


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

damit ich auch mal was schreibe

_*HALLO*_


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

warum keine Drucklufthupe


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Voilà...
> 
> 
> ... heisst übrigens Billy, Billy Boy war was anderes



Hab die auch, passt zu meinem Bike. Sie hat die gleiche Lackqualität wie mein Bike  Daher ist das Oberflächenfinish nun auch Alu gebürstet 


Ach bin ich wieder gut drauf, ich will ein anderes Bike


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> warum keine Drucklufthupe



nicht dimb-konform


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

ei gude hkn!






@ Lugga: --> klick <--


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude hkn!



cool, das erinnert mich doch an was  - morgen wirds verschickt 

und funktioniert die gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die klingel ist top   vor allem das verhältnis gewicht/preis/funktion
> 
> fahre ich an 3 bikes



Und wir (Familie und ich) an, Moment mal, muss kurz durchzählen: Eins, Zwei, Drei, Vier, Fünf, Sechs, Sieben, ja genau, bald an acht Bikes


----------



## fUEL (18. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und wir (Familie und ich) an, Moment mal, muss kurz durchzählen: Eins, Zwei, Drei, Vier, Fünf, Sechs, Sieben, ja genau, bald an acht Bikes



Bin ja froh, daß ich nicht der einzige Multibikeeigner bin, endlich rehabilitiert.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

also hier im Dorf funzt sie einwandfrei. Hab auch schon meinen tollen Wiesenhopser damit gemacht und die Kette blieb wo sie hingehört. Muss mal auf die Trails damit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bin ja froh, daß ich nicht der einzige Multibikeeigner bin, endlich rehabilitiert.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bin ja froh, daß ich nicht der einzige Multibikeeigner bin, endlich rehabilitiert.



klick


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nicht dimb-konform



ABER LUSSSDISCHHHH und keiner kann behaupten er hätte dich nicht gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> also hier im Dorf funzt sie einwandfrei. Hab auch schon meinen tollen Wiesenhopser damit gemacht und die Kette blieb wo sie hingehört. Muss mal auf die Trails damit.



Wollen wir sie gleich mal heute Abend auf dem Feldi testen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wollen wir sie gleich mal heute Abend auf dem Feldi testen



wann? dann denk ich drüber nach


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wann? dann denk ich drüber nach



ein letzter Blick auf das Wetter  so 18:30 - 19:00 HM oder willst Du früher ich habe heute eh nur Rechner Arbeit ob ich die noch später mache ist nicht das problem


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

Soo wieder da 
Lief erstklassig ! Habe in 6 Stunden 4 Teile fertig bekommen 
Und morgen habe ich dann noch mal 6 Stunden.....für 1 Teil 
Danke an die Daumendrücker!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

ich würde dann auf den Feldi kommen, HM is immer so ein aufwand mit dem Auto und so. Müsste ich halts Navi mitnehmen und schauen wie ich von Ende alte DH wieder heim komme.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

@ kk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ kk



Auch von mir


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich würde dann auf den Feldi kommen, HM is immer so ein aufwand mit dem Auto und so. Müsste ich halts Navi mitnehmen und schauen wie ich von Ende alte DH wieder heim komme.



Ok sagen wir 18:30 auf dem Feldi beim Steinhaufen  

SAG MAL JETZT FÄHRST DU SCHON SO LANGE UND FINDEST IMMER NOCH NICHT HEIM


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ABER LUSSSDISCHHHH und keiner kann behaupten er hätte dich nicht gehört



die flasche würd mich stören


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Soo wieder da
> Lief erstklassig ! Habe in 6 Stunden 4 Teile fertig bekommen
> Und morgen habe ich dann noch mal 6 Stunden.....für 1 Teil
> Danke an die Daumendrücker!



prima nu müssen die teile nur noch gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ok sagen wir 18:30 auf dem Feldi beim Steinhaufen




hmm..................


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

@kk: Top , jetzt muß nur noch die Bewertung passen


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm..................



kommst Du auch


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm..................




Da mußt Du gar nicht so *hmm* machen, das ist eh nix für Dich, die wollen doch keine WAB fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> kommst Du auch



dafür ist noch viel zu früh, damit soll er warten bis er wieder im Bett liegt


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da mußt Du gar nicht so *hmm* machen, das ist eh nix für Dich, die wollen doch keine WAB fahren



MACH IHN NICHT SO FERTIG   SEIN BIKE LÄUFT WENIGSTENS NOCH


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich würde dann auf den Feldi kommen, HM is immer so ein aufwand mit dem Auto und so. Müsste ich halts Navi mitnehmen und schauen wie ich von Ende alte DH wieder heim komme.



ICH WÜRDE DANN IST NOCH KEIN ICH KOMME ICH MUSS DAS ETWAS FRÜHER WISSEN HABE EIN PAAR METER MEHR ALS DU


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> kommst Du auch



gute frage



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da mußt Du gar nicht so *hmm* machen, das ist eh nix für Dich, die wollen doch keine WAB fahren



das gefühl hab ich auch



Lucafabian schrieb:


> dafür ist noch viel zu früh, damit soll er warten bis er wieder im Bett liegt



na na na


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ICH WÜRDE DANN IST NOCH KEIN ICH KOMME ICH MUSS DAS ETWAS FRÜHER WISSEN HABE EIN PAAR METER MEHR ALS DU



Schreib mal klein und benutz Satzzeichen 


@Hkn, Lugga:

Na die stimmen sowieso *proll*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> MACH IHN NICHT SO FERTIG   SEIN BIKE LÄUFT WENIGSTENS NOCH



da sagste was...die komischen lagerschalen müsste ich mal machen...naja geht wohl auch so...ist ja ein braves bike.

und uwe würd ja auch gern, aber regierung und heimgefängnis lassen es wohl nicht zu


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Schreib mal klein und benutz Satzzeichen
> 
> 
> @Hkn, Lugga:
> ...



KK - der hopi SCHREIT



na dein wort in gottes ohr...hoffe mal das die prüfer es genauso sehen


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Schreib mal klein und benutz Satzzeichen



GIBT KEIN GROßES SATZZEICHEN


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

boah und mein FF kommt ja mordsmäßig...weiß garnicht wo ich den hinlegen soll


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Feierabend


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> KK - der hopi SCHREIT
> 
> 
> 
> na dein wort in gottes ohr...hoffe mal das die prüfer es genauso sehen




  

Lauf mal lieber zu Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Eins muß man den Jungs aus Dietzenbach lassen, sie sind verdammt schnell, kann die Zicke wieder abholen


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gute frage




AUF  DANN HABEN WIR ZEIT UND DU KANNST LERNEN WIE MAN SPRINGT


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

So ich mach mich mal auf die Socken und wehe von euch ist keiner da! Dann trinke ich die Kiste vom BRUDER ohne euch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> So ich mach mich mal auf die Socken und wehe von euch ist keiner da! Dann trinke ich die Kiste vom BRUDER ohne euch



Vielleicht sieht man sich noch nachher auf dem Feldi


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> AUF  DANN HABEN WIR ZEIT UND DU KANNST LERNEN WIE MAN SPRINGT



wenn würd ich mich auch am feldi einfinden, dann ist aber nix Hwg weil sonst bin ich ja am schluss an der hm   

und wenn ich auf meine beine hören würde, dann sollte ich es lassen....die 32 km gestern merk ich auch *jammer*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2007)

Verdien sie dir erst mal.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

ohje, hoffentlich klappt kann mein Stiefvater meine Mutter abholen 
die erwartet um 18:45 ein Auto vor ihrer Arbeitsstelle weil ich heuts Auto geholt habe...gleich mal telefonieren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

hat jemand die Handy-Nr. vom Hopi?

...


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hat jemand die Handy-Nr. vom Hopi?
> 
> ...



ja ich


----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Soo wieder da
> Lief erstklassig ! Habe in 6 Stunden 4 Teile fertig bekommen
> Und morgen habe ich dann noch mal 6 Stunden.....für 1 Teil
> Danke an die Daumendrücker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ok sagen wir 18:30 auf dem Feldi beim Steinhaufen
> 
> SAG MAL JETZT FÄHRST DU SCHON SO LANGE UND FINDEST IMMER NOCH NICHT HEIM



Er kennt halt nur sein Dorf und den unmittelbaren Wald drum herum.


----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Schreib mal klein und benutz Satzzeichen
> 
> 
> @Hkn, Lugga:
> ...



Soll ich es Dir mal akzentuiert vorlesen?


----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Eins muß man den Jungs aus Dietzenbach lassen, sie sind verdammt schnell, kann die Zicke wieder abholen



Hat ja noch nicht viel zu sagen.  Andererseits geht es ja nicht um Deine Gabel...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hat jemand die Handy-Nr. vom Hopi?
> 
> ...




eigentlich ich  aber stefan hat meins irgendwo rum liegen...aber die nummer fing mit 01..... an  .D


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ja ich



und ich dachte du bist schon unterwegs...

also wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht ob ich heut abend nochmal mitm Auto los muss.


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

Was für Schuhe fahrt ihr in Kombi mit den Plattformpedalen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Die die ich am Samstag anhatte waren mistig. Die die heute fÃ¼r die kurze Proberunde anhatte fand ich deutlich besser, das sind 20â¬ Reebok Schuhe vom Real vor 1 oder 2 Jahren


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Was für Schuhe fahrt ihr in Kombi mit den Plattformpedalen?




es gibt sehr geile...grad name vergessen...die fährt der fuchs (frag den mal)...sind eigentlich wohl freeclimbingschuhe...gibts nur bis grösse 46...mir also zu klein


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

Meine Shimanos sind auch 47


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Ich denke wir machen lieber was für morgen aus, wenn ich das vorher weiß kann ich das auch besser managen...


----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> es gibt sehr geile...grad name vergessen...die fährt der fuchs (frag den mal)...sind eigentlich wohl freeclimbingschuhe...gibts nur bis grösse 46...mir also zu klein



Schuhe fürs Freiklettern kann ich mir nicht zum Biken vorstellen. Zum Klettern müssen sie ultraeng sitzen und haben `ne recht steife Sohle.


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

Die schaun net übel aus:
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...119da4b78609&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=5

So bin aber mal einkaufen...


----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Die schaun net übel aus:
> http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...119da4b78609&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=5
> 
> So bin aber mal einkaufen...



Ok, `nen Bike-Schuh mit `ner Sohle aus `ner Gummi-Mischung wie Kletterschuhe.


----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2007)

five ten heißt der hersteller meines wissens nach.


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok, `nen Bike-Schuh mit `ner Sohle aus `ner Gummi-Mischung wie Kletterschuhe.



Wasses net alles gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2007)

Fahr barfuß. Und statt Pins nimmst du einfach Kabelbinder.


----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Fahr barfuß. Und statt Pins nimmst du einfach Kabelbinder.



Plattform-Flipflops, oder was...


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Fahr barfuß. Und statt Pins nimmst du einfach Kabelbinder.


Wieso ohne Pin's? 
Mit Pin's und Kabelbinder kann dir auch an der Wade oder am Schienbein nix passieren....


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

http://www.fiveten.com/ -> footwear -> freeride

das sind sie  @ maggo


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat ja noch nicht viel zu sagen.  Andererseits geht es ja nicht um Deine Gabel...



So die Zicke steht wieder im Keller, diemal haben sie mir das neuere Modell der Schwinge eingebaut  Hoffentlich hält die mehr aus als die alte. Bei der Gelegenheit wurde ich draufhingewiesen das mein Schaltwerk kurz vorm Exodus steht  hat am Sonntag auch viel gemuckt das Ding 

Die neue Schwinge sieht cool aus  Die Klebestelle wurde komplett geändert. Jetzt geht bestimmt nix mehr kaputt . Ich werd heut Abend noch die neue Achse inkl. der Gleitbuchse einbauen. Dann demnächst noch ein neues Schaltwerk. Die Gabel noch zu Toxoholics und die Zicke steht wieder da wie ne eins. Genau der richtige Moment sie zu verkaufen  oder besser doch nicht, was soll ich nur tun  Ein wenig verliebt  bin ich ja schon in das Mädchen 


Hier noch ein dickes Lob an Rotwild, der Service war diesmal super  Heut morgen Email geschrieben, die Zicke um 1300 vorbeigebracht und um 1600 konnt ich se wieder abholen. Niemand hat mir versucht was auf Ohr zu labern, so gefällt mir das. Das muß erstmal ne andere Company überbieten


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2007)

Sei froh das das Deine Nachbarn sind! 
Aber in 2 Wochen hast du sie wieder zerstört.....


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Mach misch ned ferdisch


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier noch ein dickes Lob an Rotwild, der Service war diesmal super  Heut morgen Email geschrieben, die Zicke um 1300 vorbeigebracht und um 1600 konnt ich se wieder abholen. Niemand hat mir versucht was auf Ohr zu labern, so gefällt mir das. Das muß erstmal ne andere Company überbieten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

für Rotwilds Service...
aber hast du ja nur relativ wenig von, das Bike ist und wird undimensioniert sein für das was du damit anstellst und wird immer wieder kaputt gehen...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> für Rotwilds Service...
> aber hast du ja nur relativ wenig von, das Bike ist und wird undimensioniert sein für das was du damit anstellst und wird immer wieder kaputt gehen...



psst nicht so laut...ob ich noch mal vorm haus einwenig springe...oder lieber in den wald und nen hubbel suchen? fragen über fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So die Zicke steht wieder im Keller, diemal haben sie mir das neuere Modell der Schwinge eingebaut  Hoffentlich hält die mehr aus als die alte. Bei der Gelegenheit wurde ich draufhingewiesen das mein Schaltwerk kurz vorm Exodus steht  hat am Sonntag auch viel gemuckt das Ding
> 
> Die neue Schwinge sieht cool aus  Die Klebestelle wurde komplett geändert. Jetzt geht bestimmt nix mehr kaputt . Ich werd heut Abend noch die neue Achse inkl. der Gleitbuchse einbauen. Dann demnächst noch ein neues Schaltwerk. Die Gabel noch zu Toxoholics und die Zicke steht wieder da wie ne eins. Genau der richtige Moment sie zu verkaufen  oder besser doch nicht, was soll ich nur tun  Ein wenig verliebt  bin ich ja schon in das Mädchen
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> psst nicht so laut...ob ich noch mal vorm haus einwenig springe...oder lieber in den wald und nen hubbel suchen? fragen über fragen



Im Wald wird man bald gefressen, is echt schlimm da... hab mind. 3 neue Stiche an den Beinen! Und dabei war ich nur 20mins im Wald...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Im Wald wird man bald gefressen, is echt schlimm da... hab mind. 3 neue Stiche an den Beinen! Und dabei war ich nur 20mins im Wald...



dann muss ich einfach schneller und höher springen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die neue Schwinge sieht cool aus  Die Klebestelle wurde komplett geändert. Jetzt geht bestimmt nix mehr kaputt . Ich werd heut Abend noch die neue Achse inkl. der Gleitbuchse einbauen. Dann demnächst noch ein neues Schaltwerk. Die Gabel noch zu Toxoholics und die Zicke steht wieder da wie ne eins. Genau der richtige Moment sie zu verkaufen  oder besser doch nicht, was soll ich nur tun  Ein wenig verliebt  bin ich ja schon in das Mädchen


Verkauf das Rad solange du noch kannst und kauf dir ein deinem Einsatzweck angemessenes Rad! Ein Marathon-Leichtfully ist da einfach verkehrt. Wenn du Pech hast geht da auch mal mehr kaputt, als nur zum x-ten mal diese Klebestelle und wenn du noch mehr Pech hast geht dabei dann nicht nur das Rad kaputt.   Du brauchst einfach mehr Federweg und robustere Teile!


----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ........und robustere Teile!



vorallem das. wenn man sich mal drei vier cm an nem lineal anschut wird sehr schnell bewusst, dass das nicht viel ist. geometrie und haltbare teile denk ich machen da schon eher was aus.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Verkauf das Rad solange du noch kannst und kauf dir ein deinem Einsatzweck angemessenes Rad! Ein Marathon-Leichtfully ist da einfach verkehrt. Wenn du Pech hast geht da auch mal mehr kaputt, als nur zum x-ten mal diese Klebestelle und wenn du noch mehr Pech hast geht dabei dann nicht nur das Rad kaputt.   Du brauchst einfach mehr Federweg und robustere Teile!





sowas -> http://www.cheetah.de/html/enduro.html

oder noch besser für dich uwe -> http://www.cheetah.de/html/freeride.html


----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2007)

das fr halt ich für eindeutig übertrieben. das erste jedoch sollte ordentlich lang spass machen.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sowas -> http://www.cheetah.de/html/enduro.html
> 
> oder noch besser für dich uwe -> http://www.cheetah.de/html/freeride.html



Da is ja ne X9 dran, die geht doch auch dauernd kaputt


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Verkauf das Rad solange du noch kannst und kauf dir ein deinem Einsatzweck angemessenes Rad! Ein Marathon-Leichtfully ist da einfach verkehrt. Wenn du Pech hast geht da auch mal mehr kaputt, als nur zum x-ten mal diese Klebestelle und wenn du noch mehr Pech hast geht dabei dann nicht nur das Rad kaputt.   Du brauchst einfach mehr Federweg und robustere Teile!



Ich seh das alles ein, aber wie finanziert man das? Hallo Gerd 

Die Zicke verkaufen und fürs gleiche Geld was neues kaufen, das passt wohl nicht. Hab schon den Frank angepostet wg. seinem FR. Meint Ihr man kann das FR zunächst mal mit den Teilen vom von der Zicke fahren? Ist ein M Rahmen auch wenns ein Enduro ist nicht zu klein für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Verkauf das Rad solange du noch kannst und kauf dir ein deinem Einsatzweck angemessenes Rad! Ein Marathon-Leichtfully ist da einfach verkehrt. Wenn du Pech hast geht da auch mal mehr kaputt, als nur zum x-ten mal diese Klebestelle und wenn du noch mehr Pech hast geht dabei dann nicht nur das Rad kaputt.   Du brauchst einfach mehr Federweg und robustere Teile!



das sehe ich genauso!

@ Lugga: für den Zickenerlös wirst du wohl nix bekommen was dir Spass macht. Die Teile von der Zicke in nen FR Rahmen --> naja. Da müsste dann mind. noch ne passend lange Gabel rein damit du was davon hast.
Ich denke erlös Zicke + das Geld was du am FR Rahmen nicht ausgibts + noch ein bisschen aus der Urlaubskasse *duck* sollte schon was brauchbares zu stande bringen 
was was anständiges kostet wirst du ja anhand der vorhandenen Links selbst wissen...


----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da is ja ne X9 dran, die geht doch auch dauernd kaputt


kannst auch XT auswählen! 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich seh das alles ein, aber wie finanziert man das? Hallo Gerd
> Hi!
> Die Zicke verkaufen und fürs gleiche Geld was neues kaufen, das passt wohl nicht. Hab schon den Frank angepostet wg. seinem FR. Meint Ihr man kann das FR zunächst mal mit den Teilen vom von der Zicke fahren? Ist ein M Rahmen auch wenns ein Enduro ist nicht zu klein für mich?


Da Du mit einer Enduro auch hoch fahren möchtest, würde ich M für zu klein halten.


----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2007)

also die ganze schalterei kannst du wohl übernehmen. was def. neu muss iss die gabel, die hunderter von dir passt da nicht rein. zum thema rahmenhöhe, ich muss sagen, dass ich mich als ich das erste mal auf carstens rad platz genommen habe auch mehr oder weniger unwohl gefühlt habe. in kh hab ichs ja dann auch an ner relativ ordentlichen steigung getestet. ging schon anders als mit dem stumpi, war aber definitiv fahrbar. wenn dus bergauf nicht so eilig hast sollte das schon gehn.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Wie hast du dich denn größenmäßig auf meinem Torque gefühlt? Das is auch M...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also die ganze schalterei kannst du wohl übernehmen. was def. neu muss iss die gabel, die hunderter von dir passt da nicht rein. zum thema rahmenhöhe, ich muss sagen, dass ich mich als ich das erste mal auf carstens rad platz genommen habe auch mehr oder weniger unwohl gefühlt habe. in kh hab ichs ja dann auch an ner relativ ordentlichen steigung getestet. ging schon anders als mit dem stumpi, war aber definitiv fahrbar. wenn dus bergauf nicht so eilig hast sollte das schon gehn.



Eigentlich halt ich ja nicht viel von faulen Kompromissen 

Mein neuster Gedanke ist, Zicke behalten, Fabienne hat Ansprüche angemeldet, nur Enduro Rahmen und erstmal die Teile von der Zicke verwenden. Im laufe der Zeit wieder an die Zicke zurückbauen und diese an Fabienne übergeben.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Fabienne sagt ich solls rauchen aufgeben und mir in nem Jahr was neues zulegen. Wenn das mal so leicht wär  aber sie hat ja recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

Genau mach doch n Deal mit ihr.
Wenn du aufhörst zu rauchen gibts zur Belohnung ein neues Bike


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wie hast du dich denn größenmäßig auf meinem Torque gefühlt? Das is auch M...



Wie auf dem Rad von meinem Sohn  

Bei der Zicke gings mir aber als sie neu war genauso ...


Mann müßte mal ne ganze Tour mit nem M Rahmen machen. Wer, HKN DU nicht, hat Lust mal seinen M Enduro mit meiner Zicke einzutauschen?

 Eigentlich kommt nur Cracy in Frage


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Genau mach doch n Deal mit ihr.
> Wenn du aufhörst zu rauchen gibts zur Belohnung ein neues Bike



So ungefähr bin ich schon zur Zicke gekommen 
Ne, Ihr wißt doch das ich eh mach was ich will, auf Frauen höhr ich schon gar nicht , leider berücksichtige ich dabei unseren finanziellen Status


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wie hast du dich denn größenmäßig auf meinem Torque gefühlt? Das is auch M...



Wieso bist Du nicht aufm Südhang?


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

Da kann ich dir aber auch empfehlen mal mit den Fluppen aufzuhören


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir aber auch empfehlen mal mit den Fluppen aufzuhören


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso bist Du nicht aufm Südhang?



weil er seine mutti holen musste oder so


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

gibs rauchen auf...

Wir können zum hochfahren gerne mal tauschen...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> weil er seine mutti holen musste oder so


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

Fluppen=Kippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gibs rauchen auf...
> 
> Wir können zum hochfahren gerne mal tauschen...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Fluppen=Kippen



ach so, ich hab schon Angst gehabt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> weil er seine mutti holen musste oder so



Richtig, weil die Kommunikation bei uns nicht grad die Beste ist....


----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gibs rauchen auf...
> 
> Wir können zum hochfahren gerne mal tauschen...



Vergiß die Plateau-Schuhe nicht, ich bring auch die Kamera mit!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Ampopo Kamera


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

wackelisch 

Machs doch am Helm fest


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

......................................................................................................... 
mist der kasten war ja wirklich weg dem ding im Spassart :8 egal das schaffe ich auch  bleibt beim Becks


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also wer was vom Kasten will den Bruder Tuck jetzt abdrücken muss, muss Becks trinken



Wieso


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also wer was vom Kasten will den Bruder Tuck jetzt abdrücken muss, muss Becks trinken



Bist Du doch heimlich hin?


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso



I weil isch der erste war oder warst Du heute schon mal oben


----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> I weil isch der erste war oder warst Du heute schon mal oben



Das ging aber nicht um den Feldi!

Hast Du `ne eigene Kiste und schon von genascht?!?


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ALSO EURE MÖNCHIGKEIT BIN MORGEN AUF FELDIWEBCAM TV ZU SEHEN  Aufzeichnung von heute



Wasn des?


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> I weil isch der erste war oder warst Du heute schon mal oben



das ist im spessart...dachte auch erst den Hdw aber dann war es doch ein anderer


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du doch heimlich hin?



warum heimlich? ich habe doch gesagt das ich fahre! frag mal crazy der hat mich angerufen als ich gerade zwischen fuxi und feldi war.
Ich wollte euch ja eigentlich noch hier posten Ihr sollt mal die Webcam vom feldi schaun dann hätte ich euch gewunken  Aber leider hat das einlocken auf der Seite mit meinem PDA nicht so ganz gefunzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

doch es ging drum wer als erster nach Samstag wieder da hoch fährt und wo waren wir am Samstag NA NA NA genau auf dem Feldi


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das ist im spessart...dachte auch erst den Hdw aber dann war es doch ein anderer



Der Sessart ist doch Kinderkram, da hätte ich ja noch gestern fahren können dafür hätte die Kraft noch gereicht  Aber ich muss sagen das war heute schon etwas naaa wie soll ich sagen mhmmmm schwerer als sonst  dafür habe ich mir fast den Fuß beim runter blasen gebrochen


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der Sessart ist doch Kinderkram, da hätte ich ja noch gestern fahren können dafür hätte die Kraft noch gereicht  Aber ich muss sagen das war heute schon etwas naaa wie soll ich sagen mhmmmm schwerer als sonst  dafür habe ich mir fast den Fuß beim runter blasen gebrochen



ups, wie das denn? meine oberschenkel fühlen sich jedenfalls nicht soooooo fit an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

So wieder zurück aus dem Taunus, eine schöne trailiger Tour bis zum Feldi mit 'nem Kollegen hinter mir 

Ist tlw. auf den Trails noch etwas feucht.

Gerade, kurz nachdem ich zu Hause war, hat es ihier  dann geregnet 

Zu Bike-Schuhen:

In meinen jahrelangen, ziemlich intensiven Ganzjahres- und Allwetter-Langzeittests habe ich persönlich festgestellt, dass die Schuhe von Lake eigentlich am besten verarbeitet sind und am längsten halten.


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

Wenn mein Urlaubsgeld da ist werde ich mir mal die und das zulegen


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Solche schuhe sind für die Plattform !

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...fdededecbe04&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=4

die meisten schwören auf diese

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...cc206ac1ad4e&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=2

ich finde sie super hässlich


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ups, wie das denn? meine oberschenkel fühlen sich jedenfalls nicht soooooo fit an.



gleich oben am Feldi, der boden ist extrem nass und rutschig und noch vor dem ersten Sprung bin ich an einem liegenden Baum hängen geblieben. Dafür habe ich mir dann auf der DH noch die Nüsse angehauen  dann habe ich den Fuss nicht mehr gespürt


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

zu teuer 

und der erste Link geht nicht


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Wenn mein Urlaubsgeld da ist werde ich mir mal die und das zulegen



vergess die ersten die halten nicht mal 10 hopser die andern sollten es schon sein.


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das ist im spessart...dachte auch erst den Hdw aber dann war es doch ein anderer



ich gebe zu es war diese runter rauf nummer  im Spassart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

Sach ma n Name oder gib mir noch mal den Link


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Verkauf das Rad solange du noch kannst und kauf dir ein deinem Einsatzweck angemessenes Rad! Ein Marathon-Leichtfully ist da einfach verkehrt. Wenn du Pech hast geht da auch mal mehr kaputt, als nur zum x-ten mal diese Klebestelle und wenn du noch mehr Pech hast geht dabei dann nicht nur das Rad kaputt.   Du brauchst einfach mehr Federweg und robustere Teile!



Völlig richtig:

Lugga, Du braucht 'nen robust ausgestattetes Enduro oder 'nen Freerider  

Die dauernden Defekte sind doch schon der Hinweis, dass die Zicke für Dich zu schwachbrüstig und unterdimensioniert ist - Du brauchst was mit richtig dicken Dingern 

Deine Zicke bringt Dich nochmal um


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

ein Super Enduro sollte reichen  er will ja noch mit euch Tour fahren und nicht immer schieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ein Super Enduro sollte reichen  er will ja noch mit euch Tour fahren und nicht immer schieben



Ich fahr Doch auch meist mein FR, wenn ich mit den Jungs fahr'  

*duckundwech*


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...cc206ac1ad4e&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=2
> 
> ich finde sie super hässlich



das sind aber die einzigen, mit denen man wirklich grip hat. und ja, ich habe hier noch lakes, vans, nikes und diverse andere schuhe stehen (kleiner fetisch von mir). alles mist.... die fivetens sind absolut genial.


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Na wie soll ich es sagen es ist ja auch kein echter Freerider, das UFO ST ist einer und mit dem macht Tour fahren keinen Spaß.
Das FR ist das was man heute ein Super Enduro nennen würde aber im Prinzip ist es auch egal wie man es nennt. Der Fahrer ist der Schwachpunkt an jedem Bike.


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das sind aber die einzigen, mit denen man wirklich grip hat. und ja, ich habe hier noch lakes, vans, nikes und diverse andere schuhe stehen (kleiner fetisch von mir). alles mist.... die fivetens sind absolut genial.



Ich sagte nicht das sie schlecht sind sondern das ich sie  zum :kotz: aussehen FÜR MICH.
Aber wie gut oder wie schlecht sie sind kann ich nicht sagen.

Aber Rizzo wir müssen mal zusammen den Feldi runter oder kennst Du schon die neue DH? bin sie heute mal gefahren muss sagen NETT


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... aber im Prinzip ist es auch egal wie man es nennt. Der Fahrer ist der Schwachpunkt an jedem Bike.



Geeennnaaauuu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht das sie schlecht sind sondern das ich sie  zum :kotz: aussehen FÜR MICH.



Zu Kotzen sehen sie in der Tat aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Aber man hört nur gutes von den Schuhen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Aber man hört nur gutes von den Schuhen



Ähh, Moment mal..

... hattest Du nicht gerade selbst zwischen Funktion und Aussehen unterschieden? 

Ich kenne die Dinger nicht und ich weiss nicht, wie gut sie sind, sie sehen nur einfach als Schuhe Schei$$e aus...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

neue DH *aufschau*

meine Wiese


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Sach ma n Name oder gib mir noch mal den Link



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...he/SixSixOne-Filter-SPD-Schuh-2007::8843.html


Ich fahre den der ist OK! musst mal schauen ob es den noch als Auslaufmodelle gibt (von 2006).
Ich kenne aber auch genug Jungs die fahren ganz normale Spotschuhe hautsache die Sohle ist weich.


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> neue DH *aufschau*
> 
> meine Wiese



AHHHHHHHH DU BIST DER MIT DEM WACKEL VIDEO X POST VORHER nehm die aus dem Netz es könnte jemand sehen, man stellt doch nix ins Netz wo 60% der Zeit ein Kabel oder was auch immer im Bild ist.


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

Was ist da jetzt der Unterschied zu denen die ich gepostet habe außer das deine SPD fähig sind und bei meinen die Sohle aus Taki Gummi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> AHHHHHHHH DU BIST DER MIT DEM WACKEL VIDEO X POST VORHER nehm die aus dem Netz es könnte jemand sehen, man stellt doch nix ins Netz wo 60% der Zeit ein Kabel oder was auch immer im Bild ist.



 
wollte es ja eigentlich auch versteckt haben und nur dem hkn zeigen, aber ich dachte ich lass euch dran Teil haben


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ähh, Moment mal..
> 
> ... hattest Du nicht gerade selbst zwischen Funktion und Aussehen unterschieden?
> 
> Ich kenne die Dinger nicht und ich weiss nicht, wie gut sie sind, sie sehen nur einfach als Schuhe Schei$$e aus...



Ja habe ich!
Sie sehen zum  .... aus aber wären sie so gut das sie einen echten Vorteil bringen würden wäre es mir egal wie sie aussehen.
Aber da ich bis jetzt auch mit andern Schuhen sehr gut fahren konnte besteht kein bedarf für diese nicht ganz meinem Optischen Empfinden entsprechenden Schuhen


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Was ist da jetzt der Unterschied zu denen die ich gepostet habe außer das deine SPD fähig sind und bei meinen die Sohle aus Taki Gummi?



hast Du eine Wellenform als Profil ?


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Puh, könnt ihr euch nicht mal `nen bisschen zurückhalten, wenn ich nicht online sein kann?!
> 
> Ok, Kiedrich:
> 
> ...





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ging mir auch so. Bin am ersten Berg mit einem höllischen Tempo losgeschossen, um ja Platz nach vorn zu bekommen und hab dann das ganze Rennen durch, spätestens ab der Rausch unter Müdigkeit gelitten. Der Puls ging nicht mehr so sehr hoch, aber mit etwas Quälen hat´s trotzdem noch für ein ganz ordentliches Tempo gereicht. 3:07:XX bedeutet für mich eine Platz irgendwo 120-160. von fast 900 Startern, womit ich sehr zufrieden bin!   Von den Leuten hier aus dem Thread und unserer Sonntagsgruppe mußte ich mich nur dem sdf knapp geschlagen geben, der mich im Zangendownhill überholt hat. Ziel erreicht!





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude,
> so, ferdisch mit den 7 Seiten nachlesen.
> Über die äußeren Bedingungen in Kidrich hat Gerd schon alles gesagt. Die Trails waren wirklich schön und die Aussichten zum Schluß über das Rheintal auch.
> Gegenüber Eppstein letztes Jahr hab ich es diesmal plauschermäßig angehen lassen, d.h. bergauf am Anfang mit ca. 5 km/h. Mehr ging auch im Verkehrsaufkommen nicht, da auf dem fahrbaren Trailteil ein Bike am anderen hing. Außenvorbei im Matsch- und Blätterteil hatte ich die Befürchtung, zu Anfang zuviele Körner zu lassen.
> ...



Hi Leute,

nachdem meine Vorschreiber auch zu dem Wettkampf Ihren Beitrag gemacht haben. Hier meiner:

1. Geile Veranstaltung (Bier in rauhen Mengen)
2. Geile Strecke (Viele Single Trails zum rauf und runner fahren)
3. Geiles Wetter (Sonne mit angenehmen 24 Grad)
4. Geile Mitstreiter (Schwarzer Kater, Arachne, Roter Hirsch, MTK-Cube, Wissefux vermisst)

... und das Beste 3 Stunden Genuss pur.

So brav wie ich war, stellte ich mich durch meine Nachmeldung mit der Startnummer 901 an hinteren Ende an. Ich benötigte fast 3 Minuten um überhaupt über die Startlinie zu kommen und musste mich das ganze Rennen hindurch nach vorne kämpfen. Schwarzer Kater war mein letzter Gegner, den ich am unteren Ende der Zange überholte. Platz 126 war mein Ergebnis, das deutlich besser hätte ausfallen können, wenn mich alle diese Überholmanöver nicht so viel Zeit gekostet hätten. Einige Schimpfe musste ich dennoch über mich ergehen lassen, mit meinen ziemlich rücksichtslosen Überholmanövern, vor allem beim Downhill. Aber nach dem 100. Überholmanöver nahm ich die Leute nicht mehr richtig wahr.

Mein Puls blieb weitgehend über 160 und hatte am Ende immer noch das Gefühl ausreichend Energie zu haben. Ein Trost bleibt mir für das nächste Jahr, eine bessere Startposition mit dem diesjährigen Ergebnis.


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juni 2007)

Nagut 

Also Nacht Leute!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Platz 126 war mein Ergebnis, ...[/IMG]


123. nach der offiziellen List von heute früh (siehe Anhang).


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

@ sdf
großen Respekt, vor allem mit so einem Bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2007)

GN8, geh' auch ins Bett...


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> 123. nach der offiziellen List von heute früh (siehe Anhang).



Ich wurde in Senioren 1 gelistet obwohl ich mit Ü40 bereits zu den Gruftis gehöre. Das ist bei der Platzierung eh egal.



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ sdf
> großen Respekt, vor allem mit so einem Bike



Ich glaube sogar mit meinem DH-Gerät vielfach Vorteile zu haben. So viele Platten (Racing Ralph machts möglich) und Schlammdurchquerungen mit 1,95er Reifen oder auch die Downhill-Passagen. Da hatte ich mit meinem Gemini einige aaahs und ooohs gehört. *Aber auf den Spass kommt es an!!!*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

gn8 wahltho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Juni 2007)

@SK...........Danke für E-Liste von Kiedrich.............
Mit dieser blöden "Panne" Platz 215........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Juni 2007)

@Arachne...........Hast Du meine email gelesen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

@ Hopi:
weißt du jetzt was ich damit meine das ich finde das die Gabel ziemlich krass durch den FW rauscht?


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Ich habe Dir doch gesagt ABNEHMEN  ja das ist schon etwas extrem kann sein das sie zuwenig Oel hat. Die ballert da schon ziemlich durch. Ruf bei Canyon an und sag das die Gabel wohl nicht sauber arbeitet.
Da es ja neu ist würde ich da jetzt nicht selbst Hand anlegen.


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Du brauchst da mal eine kleine Rampe an der Strasse


----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne...........Hast Du meine email gelesen?



Hi RH, ja, danke!  Schade dass das entsprechende Wochenende gleich zwei Events hat.


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

aber Crazy da hast Du heute echt was verpasst   die zweite line ist mega geil viiiiieeeeellll mehr  Ich muss umbedingt mehr für die Arme machen sonst kann ich die nur 2 mal fahren und bin dann platt


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi RH, ja, danke!  Schade dass das entsprechende Wochenende gleich zwei Events hat.



3............Harz.......Ruhrpottcross............ErbiskopfMarathon


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juni 2007)

respekt sdf - wie ja auch allen anderen teilnehmern. wobei das mit deinem bike ja noch mal ne ecke härter ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du brauchst da mal eine kleine Rampe an der Strasse



Du meinst eine von den zwei hier nehmen und dann in etwa so da reinspringen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> aber Crazy da hast Du heute echt was verpasst   die zweite line ist mega geil viiiiieeeeellll mehr  Ich muss umbedingt mehr für die Arme machen sonst kann ich die nur 2 mal fahren und bin dann platt



Wenn ich meine Jacke, den Helm und die Handschuhe habe und das Fahrwerk passt fahren wir da mal ordentlich runter  solange werd ich noch ein bisschen einen auf ruhig machen...


und jetzt geh ich erst mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leuts


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2007)

Ja und ich mein neues Bike das sche..ß Giant liegt einfach wie ein Stein in der Luft  mhmmm nee muss noch bis HErbst warten jetzt kommt erst mal mein Flipper wenn Nox dann mal liefert.


Aber was für Handschuhe? und welchen Helm willst Du?


----------



## Arachne (18. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 3............Harz.......Ruhrpottcross............ErbiskopfMarathon



Ich tendiere zu ersterem; hört sich einfach zu geil an!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zu ersterem; hört sich einfach zu geil an!



Stimmt schon................Andererseits hab ich noch was gut zu machen


----------



## fUEL (19. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zu ersterem; hört sich einfach zu geil an!


 

Hi Jungs, in endlich daheim und wei jetzt nach den Gewittern in der Luft und uns im Flugzeug in besagtem wie sich die Wäsche beim Schleudern fühlt - einfach zum :kotz: en. diese Gewitter.

Anerkennung an lle Kiedrichkämpfer.

Wär gerne dabei gewesen ...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Stimmt schon................Andererseits hab ich noch was gut zu machen



wenn Du unbedingt mußt: -> Eppstein!

bleibt es bei morgen?


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Jungs, in endlich daheim und wei jetzt nach den Gewittern in der Luft und uns im Flugzeug in besagtem wie sich die Wäsche beim Schleudern fühlt - einfach zum :kotz: en. diese Gewitter.
> 
> Anerkennung an lle Kiedrichkämpfer.
> 
> Wär gerne dabei gewesen ...........



Hast wirklich was verpaßt!

Wie wars in München?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn Du unbedingt mußt: -> Eppstein!
> 
> bleibt es bei morgen?



Bin bis 20.30 in Francoforte  Wird spät, oder?


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin bis 20.30 in Francoforte  Wird spät, oder?



Ja, ginge höchstens mit Rückfahr-Service. Oder besser `nen anderen Tag?


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Juni 2007)

Guude Plauscherleud,
bis gleich; ich hab noch 9 Seiten vor mir *unglaublichkopfschüttel*


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude Plauscherleud,
> bis gleich; ich hab noch 9 Seiten vor mir *unglaublichkopfschüttel*



Guude, is hauptsächlich FR-Krams...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ginge höchstens mit Rückfahr-Service. Oder besser `nen anderen Tag?



RF-S ........kein Problem............Oder Freitag?.........Morgen ruf ich Dich an...................

GutNacht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude Plauscherleud,
> bis gleich; ich hab noch 9 Seiten vor mir *unglaublichkopfschüttel*



Kannste einfach injoriern.........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Juni 2007)

Nu abba...........Schnarch.............


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> RF-S ........kein Problem............Oder Freitag?.........Morgen ruf ich Dich an...................
> 
> GutNacht



Ruf nicht zu spät an, damit ich im Bedarfsfall früh genug starten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude, is hauptsächlich FR-Krams...



servus ihr zwei....gerd, ich warte ja nur noch auf dein mehr an federweg


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus ihr zwei....gerd, ich warte ja nur noch auf dein mehr an federweg



ja, ich auch!  Wird aber sicherlich noch dauern...


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Eins muß man den Jungs aus Dietzenbach lassen, sie sind verdammt schnell, kann die Zicke wieder abholen





Lucafabian schrieb:


> So die Zicke steht wieder im Keller ...


Ich wollte Dir schon mein Cube zur Vfg. stellen ...


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie auf dem Rad von meinem Sohn
> Bei der Zicke gings mir aber als sie neu war genauso ...
> Mann müßte mal ne ganze Tour mit nem M Rahmen machen. Wer, HKN DU nicht, hat Lust mal seinen M Enduro mit meiner Zicke einzutauschen?
> Eigentlich kommt nur Cracy in Frage


Mein SESL ist auch Größe M und ich bin 1,80; Du bist glaube ich ein paar cm größer, das wird dann doch recht knapp. Wenn's bei mir Sonntag nicht klappen sollte, könnte ich 

 es vllt. 

 mal an Dich 

 ... verleihen 






Wenn's dann auch noch kaputt geht, solltest Du Dich bei Stiftung Warentest bewerben.


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude, is hauptsächlich FR-Krams...





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Kannste einfach injoriern.........



Lugga's *Dauerbrennerlieferantbesuchsthema* war doch auch interessant, und sogar mit Happy End.
"Rotwild 2" läuft dann unter dem Untertitel "Rotwild's Auferstehung bei Toxoholic".


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Juni 2007)

Wir nähern uns zwar jetzt der 29k, aber ich geh nun doch schon ins Bett; Gute N8


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wir nähern uns zwar jetzt der 29k, aber ich geh nun doch schon ins Bett; Gute N8



267 Spams werde ich jetzt auch nicht Posten! Gute Nacht!


----------



## fUEL (19. Juni 2007)

@gerd - münchen war viel arbeit auch gut sushifuttern und vintageport süffeln lecker.

Nacht dann mal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Moin, Mahlzeit, Gude wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. Juni 2007)

War gestern mal wieder Laufen. Da bin ich jetzt immer richtig fertig. 

Achso, *schäm* *Guten Morgen*

@SDF uns SK
Warum seid Ihr nicht Händchen haltend ins Ziel gefahren. 
@All Kiedrichteilnehmer
Nee, im Ernst, wenn ich mir so überlege was da für Leistungen vollbracht wurden........*Respekt*


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Juni 2007)

Moin Ei gude..............Blauer Himmel über OBU............... .bin aber den ganzen Tag in FFM..........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> bin aber den ganzen Tag in FFM..........



Ich auch, dafür habe ich aber schon auf dem Bike gesessen 

... und werde selbstverständlich heute abend noch eine Runde drehen


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit 



fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Jungs, in endlich daheim und wei jetzt nach den Gewittern in der Luft und uns im Flugzeug in besagtem wie sich die Wäsche beim Schleudern fühlt - einfach zum  en. diese Gewitter.
> 
> Anerkennung an lle Kiedrichkämpfer.
> 
> Wär gerne dabei gewesen ...........



Du hast doch beim Fliegen immer Glück  




MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich wollte Dir schon mein Cube zur Vfg. stellen ...
> Mein SESL ist auch Größe M und ich bin 1,80; Du bist glaube ich ein paar cm größer, das wird dann doch recht knapp. Wenn's bei mir Sonntag nicht klappen sollte, könnte ich
> 
> es vllt.
> ...



Danke für das Angebot, ich weiß es zu schätzen, aber Deins kenne ich ja schon ein wenig, bin ja schon mal ein paar Meter damit den Berg hohgestrampelt [schwitz]. Kannst also wieder mit dem Zittern aufhören 

Am Sonntag will ich nicht auf die Zicke verzichten, da brauch ich was vertrautes unter mir   Sie wär bestimmt auch eingeschnappt, wenn ich Fremd gehen würde  Die is da sehr Intolerant


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... auch gut sushifuttern...



Hhmm - Lecker


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @SDF uns SK
> Warum seid Ihr nicht Händchen haltend ins Ziel gefahren.


Dafür gibt´s mehrere Gründe:
- Rennen ist Rennen, da kennt man nur bedingt Freunde  
- Die Zieldurchfahrt in Kiedrich ist kurvig und holprig
- man hätte vielleicht was falsches von uns denken können  
- das wichtigste: SDF war einfach zu weit vor mir da! Ich hab keine 300 m langen Arme!  

@Arachne, RH: Wenn ihr den Erbeskopf in der Planung habt, kann ich euch nur beglückwünschen! Ist eine superschöne Strecke und die einzige Marathonstrecke in der Gegegend wo man mit einem Fully effektiv Vorteile hat. Was die da an Trails für ihr Rennen genehmigt bekommen haben ist echt Wahnsinn!  Bin selbstverständlich auf der Mittelstrecke am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich wollte Dir schon mein Cube zur Vfg. stellen ...
> Mein SESL ist auch Größe M und ich bin 1,80; Du bist glaube ich ein paar cm größer, das wird dann doch recht knapp. Wenn's bei mir Sonntag nicht klappen sollte, könnte ich
> 
> es vllt.
> ...



Also seine Frau verleiht man ja vielleicht noch, aber sein Bike (von einer kurzen Probefahrt in Sichtweite und auf ungefährlichem Terrain mal abgesehen) grundsätzlich nicht


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> @gerd - münchen war viel arbeit auch gut sushifuttern und vintageport süffeln lecker.
> 
> Nacht dann mal





wahltho schrieb:


> Hhmm - Lecker



 

Guten Morgen!

Habe voll verschlafen!  Und das auch noch so lange... Dabei habe ich gestern Abend gar nicht rumgelumpt.


----------



## saharadesertfox (19. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ja und ich mein neues Bike das sche..ß Giant liegt einfach wie ein Stein in der Luft  mhmmm nee muss noch bis HErbst warten jetzt kommt erst mal mein Flipper wenn Nox dann mal liefert....



@Hopi diese Teil?

Nox Flux FR 6.5?

Meine Favoriten sind diese:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

Der Lugga scheint ja ein wirklich eifersüchtiges Luder sein Eigen zu nennen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (19. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @SDF uns SK
> Warum seid Ihr nicht Händchen haltend ins Ziel gefahren.



Das hätte uns aus den Kurven geschleudert, dann hätten wir noch zusätzlich uns im Gras in den Armen gelegen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (19. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> War gestern mal wieder Laufen. Da bin ich jetzt immer richtig fertig.



Dafür benötigt man/frau jedoch nur 1/3 des Zeitaufwandes um die gleiche Fitness zu erreichen.


----------



## arkonis (19. Juni 2007)

sowas da schaut mann mal nach ein paar Wochen rein und ihr habt euren Federweg wieder um 80 cm verlängert


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> sowas da schaut mann mal nach ein paar Wochen rein und ihr habt euren Federweg wieder um 80 cm verlängert



...also ich erreiche die 80cm nicht mal mit meinem Fully...


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @Hopi diese Teil?
> 
> Nox Flux FR 6.5?
> 
> Meine Favoriten sind diese:



Das FR 6.5 ist zwar ein sehr gutes Bike aber Nox als Firma ist etwas LANGSAM ich warte auf meinen Flipper jetzt schon seit 8 Wochen.
Aus dem Grund denke ich werde doch wieder meine erste wahl nehmen UFO ST oder ein RACEBIKE  aus Tschechien mal schauen. Jetzt steht eh erst mal das Dirtbike ganz vorne BIN HALT KEIN TOUREN FAHRER


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> sowas da schaut mann mal nach ein paar Wochen rein und ihr habt euren Federweg wieder um 80 cm verlängert



Mit Deinen 80 und unseren 15 wärn wir bei nem knappen Meter. 
Geht das noch mit 26 Zoll Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Dafür benötigt man/frau jedoch nur 1/3 des Zeitaufwandes um die gleiche Fitness zu erreichen.



Yepp, laufen ist wesentlich effizienter bzgl. des Trainings-Effektes, aber dafür ar***langweilig und belastet die Gelenke wesentlich stärker


----------



## arkonis (19. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mit Deinen 80 und unseren 15 wärn wir bei nem Knappen Meter.
> Geht das noch mit 26 Zoll


 
irgenwann streifst du dann die Baumkronen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund denke ich werde doch wieder meine erste wahl nehmen UFO ST ...



Nicolai rulez 

Bei mir ist irgendwann noch ein Nucleon AMX dran. Das ist aber leider immer noch nicht lieferbar und wird lt. Nicolai auch frühestens im 2008er Programm verfügbar sein


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## saharadesertfox (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp, laufen ist wesentlich effizienter bzgl. des Trainings-Effektes, aber dafür ar***langweilig und belastet die Gelenke wesentlich stärker



Langweilig? Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Als Läufer kann ich wesentlich trailiger Laufen als trailig fahren. Vor allem Bergauf kann das viel Spaß machen und (... und zur Not vor dem Förster weglaufen...)

Ich laufe seit 25 Jahren, naja, meine Schmerzen an der Achilles zwangen mich jetzt zum MTBn. Auf die richtigen Schuhe kommt es an.
Das ist wie mit richtigen oder falschen Bikes. Die guten Schuhe mit der richtigen Geometrie und Einlegesohlen kosten halt auch Geld. Wal-Mart Lauflatschen sind schlichtweg die falsche Wahl!!!


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das FR 6.5 ist zwar ein sehr gutes Bike aber Nox als Firma ist etwas LANGSAM ich warte auf meinen Flipper jetzt schon seit 8 Wochen.
> Aus dem Grund denke ich werde doch wieder meine erste wahl nehmen UFO ST oder ein RACEBIKE  aus Tschechien mal schauen. Jetzt steht eh erst mal das Dirtbike ganz vorne BIN HALT KEIN TOUREN FAHRER



aber dafür bekommst du ein neues flipper, mit neuem dekor. ist doch auch was wert. gut ding will weile haben. hast ne pm!


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nicolai rulez
> 
> Bei mir ist irgendwann noch ein Nucleon AMX dran. Das ist aber leider immer noch nicht lieferbar und wird lt. Nicolai auch frühestens im 2008er Programm verfügbar sein



mhmmm also ich finde das AMX 

1. zu teuer
2. vertraue ich dieser verschraubung nicht wirklich zwischen GearBox und Rahmen
3. 141mm Federweg mhmmmmmmm dann muss ich 20 Kilo abnehmen damit es passt.


Ich werde demnächst wohl mal nach CZ düsen und das http://www.racebike.cz/patent/01.jpg
probieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Langweilig? Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Als Läufer kann ich wesentlich trailiger Laufen als trailig fahren. Vor allem Bergauf kann das viel Spaß machen und (... und zur Not vor dem Förster weglaufen...)
> 
> Ich laufe seit 25 Jahren, naja, meine Schmerzen an der Achilles zwangen mich jetzt zum MTBn. Auf die richtigen Schuhe kommt es an.
> Das ist wie mit richtigen oder falschen Bikes. Die guten Schuhe mit der richtigen Geometrie und Einlegesohlen kosten halt auch Geld. Wal-Mart Lauflatschen sind schlichtweg die falsche Wahl!!!



Ich bin früher auch sehr viel gelaufen (mit den richtigen Schuhen  ). Kann dem Laufen aber nichts mehr abgewinnen.

Hab's vor vier Jahren mal wieder versucht, wobei ich dann konditionell bedingt dummerweise gleich 'nen bergab/bergauf Halbmarathon hingelegt habe...

... und schwer dafür büßen musste, weil ich hinterher drei Tage kaum Laufen konnte 

Ist 'eh lustig: Wenn ich mal 'nen längeren Spaziergang oder 'ne Wanderung in strammeren Tempo machen muss, habe ich am nächsten Tag Muskelkater in den Wadenaussenseiten 

Beim Biken fasziniert mich einfach die Kombination von Sport und Technik. Das kommt meiner Schrauberseele entgegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> aber dafür bekommst du ein neues flipper, mit neuem dekor. ist doch auch was wert. gut ding will weile haben. hast ne pm!



Ja wäre aber schön wenn ich es noch in diesem Leben bekomme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> mhmmm also ich finde das AMX
> 
> 1. zu teuer
> 2. vertraue ich dieser verschraubung nicht wirklich zwischen GearBox und Rahmen
> 3. 141mm Federweg mhmmmmmmm dann muss ich 20 Kilo abnehmen damit es passt.



1. egal 
2. ich vertraue Nicolai blind 
3. Ich wiege nur knapp 70 kg


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst wohl mal nach CZ düsen und das http://www.racebike.cz/patent/01.jpg
> probieren



was soll denn das getriebebike kosten...so ca.?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

UVP für das Rahmenkit inkl. Getriebe liegt bei ca. 5000 Euro.

Edit: Klarstellung ich rede hier vom Nicolai Nucleon AMX und nicht von dem Bike aus CZ


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> UVP für das Rahmenkit inkl. Getriebe liegt bei ca. 5000 Euro



ist ja fast ein schnäppchen   - ok für nen nicolai fahrer schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist ja fast ein schnäppchen   - ok für nen nicolai fahrer schon



Du musst natürlich einrechnen, das ein Helius Rahmen mit Dämpfer auch ca. 2.200 Euro UVP hat. Dazu kommt die Speedhub für ca. 1000 Euro und eine Kurbeleinheit mit Tretlager. Das und die Hinterradnabe ist beim Rahmenkit für das Nucleon natürlich schon alles mit drin...

... aber ich gebe Dir völlig Recht, dass es nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was soll denn das getriebebike kosten...so ca.?



Der Rahmen soll so bei 3000 liegen.


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 1. egal
> 2. ich vertraue Nicolai blind
> 3. Ich wiege nur knapp 70 kg



Ich wiege auch nur 75kg  aber 141mm ist echt etwas wenig. Ok es ist ja auch laut Nicolai eher ein Enduro.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ok es ist ja auch laut Nicolai eher ein Enduro.



Gggeeennnaaauuu  - Mit AMX sollt lt. Nicolai ein Getriebe-Enduro um die 13,5kg möglich sein .

Für härtere Einsätze gibt es ja schon Nucleon Modelle, die auch schon verfügbar sind...


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

Wenn man sich aber überlegt das die erst Ankündigung von der Mühle vor ca. 3-4 Monaten noch einen Preis von 3200 versprach. Also 3200 wäre für das Bike ok, aber diese 49xx ist völlig fern des Marktes.

Ohh verdammt das war ja nur die ankündigung für Ihre GearBox


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin früher auch sehr viel gelaufen (mit den richtigen Schuhen  ). Kann dem Laufen aber nichts mehr abgewinnen.
> 
> Hab's vor vier Jahren mal wieder versucht, wobei ich dann konditionell bedingt dummerweise gleich 'nen bergab/bergauf Halbmarathon hingelegt habe...
> 
> ...


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich wiege auch nur 75kg  aber 141mm ist echt etwas wenig. Ok es ist ja auch laut Nicolai eher ein Enduro.



141mm wäre für mich ein All-Mountain. Ich mit meinen 82kg möchte mindestens 150mm!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wenn man sich aber überlegt das die erst Ankündigung von der Mühle vor ca. 3-4 Monaten noch einen Preis von 3200 versprach. Also 3200 wäre für das Bike ok, aber diese 49xx ist völlig fern des Marktes.



Also ich habe mich schon letztes Jahr im Sep/Okt für das AMX interessiert und war in Kontakt mit Nicolai deswegen und da war die UVP schon 5.000 Euro. Es war aber schon damals nicht lieferbar.

Ich finde den Preis für diesen Rahmen völlig ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 141mm wäre für mich ein All-Mountain. Ich mit meinen 82kg möchte mindestens 150mm!



Du hast Recht Gerd - Es ist auch eher ein All Mountain oder ein Light Enduro. So ist es produktmässig auch positioniert. Ich würde es mit einem Helius CC vergleichen.


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würde es mit einem Helius CC vergleichen.



ICH AUCH


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du musst natürlich einrechnen, das ein Helius Rahmen mit Dämpfer auch ca. 2.200 Euro UVP hat. Dazu kommt die Speedhub für ca. 1000 Euro und eine Kurbeleinheit mit Tretlager. Das und die Hinterradnabe ist beim Rahmenkit für das Nucleon natürlich schon alles mit drin...
> 
> ... aber ich gebe Dir völlig Recht, dass es nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen ist



danke für die info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der Rahmen soll so bei 3000 liegen.



danke


----------



## saharadesertfox (19. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst wohl mal nach CZ düsen und das http://www.racebike.cz/patent/01.jpg
> probieren



Geile Geometrie, wie hoch liegt das Tretlager und wie hoch ist das Gewicht? Mich würde allerdings das mit dem Absenken der Sattelstütze stören.

Ich bin eigentlich kein echter DHiller, dennoch fahre ich mit dem Gemini fantastisch Touren. Mich stört das Gewicht des Bikes kaum, dafür mache ich das mit meinem Körpergewicht von 63 kg wieder wett.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich kein echter DHiller, dennoch fahre ich mit dem Gemini fantastisch Touren. Mich stört das Gewicht des Bikes kaum, dafür mache ich das mit meinem Körpergewicht von 63 kg wieder wett.



... nicht zu vergessen, dass Du ziemlich gut trainiert bist


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Geile Geometrie, wie hoch liegt das Tretlager und wie hoch ist das Gewicht? Mich würde allerdings das mit dem Absenken der Sattelstütze stören.



Es ist noch der Prototyp nach meiner Info wollen sie am Gewicht noch etwas machen. Ich denke dass ich im Juli mal ein WE Zeit habe um nach CZ zu fahren und das Bike zu testen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

moin crazy


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

mahlzeit crasy


----------



## caroka (19. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Dafür benötigt man/frau jedoch nur 1/3 des Zeitaufwandes um die gleiche Fitness zu erreichen.



Gut zu wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

heute jemand Lust/Zeit für ne Gemütliche Runde Feldberg? Heute habe ich keine Abholverpflichtungen ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (19. Juni 2007)

Wer kennt den Trick automatisch auf die letzte Seite des Taunusplauscherthreads?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> heute jemand Lust/Zeit für ne Gemütliche Runde Feldberg? Heute habe ich keine Abholverpflichtungen ...



Wie wäre es denn mit einer Runde ab Hofheim (Staufen, etc.)?


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> heute jemand Lust/Zeit für ne Gemütliche Runde Feldberg? Heute habe ich keine Abholverpflichtungen ...



 nee heute nicht, heute habe ich Skate verpflichtungen


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wer kennt den Trick automatisch auf die letzte Seite des Taunusplauscherthreads?



och wenn ich den auf den pfeil bei letzter beitrag drücke komm ich da doch auch hin


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> heute jemand Lust/Zeit für ne Gemütliche Runde Feldberg? Heute habe ich keine Abholverpflichtungen ...



lust schon...aber mit CR dem überflieger lieber nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och wenn ich den auf den pfeil bei letzter beitrag drücke komm ich da doch auch hin



manchmal kommt man aber auch vier fünf seiten vorher an.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> manchmal kommt man aber auch vier fünf seiten vorher an.



da hilft einmal kurz F5 vor dem klicken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> manchmal kommt man aber auch vier fünf seiten vorher an.



Yepp, habe ich auch schon festgestellt


----------



## Tech3 (19. Juni 2007)

So Prüfung fertisch. Wird wohl was um die 1 bis 2 sein


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So Prüfung fertisch. Wird wohl was um die 1 bis 2 sein



gratuliere


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

sonst noch jemand? Hofheim klingt auch gut.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So Prüfung fertisch. Wird wohl was um die 1 bis 2 sein



Glückwunsch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> lust schon...aber mit CR dem überflieger lieber nicht...



das mit dem fliegen lass ich lieber sein, im Canyon Forum zerreissen sie mich alle weil die Gabel soweit einfedert


----------



## fUEL (19. Juni 2007)

Donnerstag ab 13 Uhr Saalburg????

hat wer Lust und Laune ein wenig Herzberg, Marmorstein ,Metzgerpfad, Steinchenweg und einiges mehr auf deren Sportlichkeit zu testen???

Es geht zügig bergauf und sehr schnell bergab und gg 16 Uhr spätestens 16 30 is der Spaß vorbei, weil ich abends in die Festhall zu Meatloaf geh.

Mit dabei is mein Schwager Peter der schon dafür sorgt daß es bergauf nicht wirklich schnell wird.........sondern max zügig.....aber hat viel Kuchen gegessen am Sonntag und das macht schnell ( bergrunter)

@ lugga - Du hast Post


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da hilft einmal kurz F5 vor dem klicken



wenn du manchmal aber für ne stunde net reingeschautr hast bringt dir f5 auch nixxxxxxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> lust schon...aber mit CR dem überflieger lieber nicht...



er sagte GEMÜTLICH


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das mit dem fliegen lass ich lieber sein, im Canyon Forum zerreissen sie mich alle weil die Gabel soweit einfedert



hast Du immer noch nicht bei Canyon angerufen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sonst noch jemand? Hofheim klingt auch gut.



Hofheim am Türmchen, wann denn? - ich habe ca. eine Stunde Vorlauf von FFM


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So Prüfung fertisch. Wird wohl was um die 1 bis 2 sein



Da gibts nix zu meckern


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juni 2007)

@Lugga
lust und Zeit auf einen kleinen Ritt auf der BMX Bahn?


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Lugga
> lust und Zeit auf einen kleinen Ritt auf der BMX Bahn?



DAS WILL ICH SEHEN


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juni 2007)

Na ich will mir die Bahn wenigstens mal ansehen! 
Aber der Lugga hat wohl angst um seine Zicke!


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na ich will mir die Bahn wenigstens mal ansehen!
> Aber der Lugga hat wohl angst um seine Zicke!



wann wolltest Du denn?


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So Prüfung fertisch. Wird wohl was um die 1 bis 2 sein



Super!  

Wann und wo wird gefeiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wann wolltest Du denn?


Na ich mache so gegen 17:30Uhr Feierabend.
So gegen 18:30 19Uhr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> hast Du immer noch nicht bei Canyon angerufen?



Nein, wollte es erst mal mit einstellen an den Rädchen probieren. 
Von ganz offen bis ganz zu in 2-clicks Schritten ändert sich glaube ich gar nix  da macht es einen bedeutend größeren Unterschied ob ich eher Heck - oder Frontlastig lande...
Wenn ich die Lowspeed ganz zudrehe zischt die Gabel komisch beim einfedern, aber wirklich was ändern tut sich nichts (soll ja das Wecksacken beim bremsen minimieren)
Am Dämpfer ist der Unterschied zwischen ganz auf und ganz zu immerhin 10mm Dämpferhub.

Aber was will mir Canyon dazu sagen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hofheim am Türmchen, wann denn? - ich habe ca. eine Stunde Vorlauf von FFM



Ich habe auch fast ne std.
Wann passt es denn? Ist ja doch noch ziemlich heiß da draussen und ich hab grad erst gegessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch fast ne std.
> Wann passt es denn? Ist ja doch noch ziemlich heiß da draussen und ich hab grad erst gegessen



18:00 Uhr in Hofheim am Türmchen?

Dann über Kapellenberg, Hahnenkopf zum Staufen, Schwarze Sau, nochmal Staufen und wenn noch Zeit ist evtl. noch am Kaisertempel runter nach Eppstein und Fischbacherkopf


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nein, wollte es erst mal mit einstellen an den Rädchen probieren.
> Von ganz offen bis ganz zu in 2-clicks Schritten ändert sich glaube ich gar nix  da macht es einen bedeutend größeren Unterschied ob ich eher Heck - oder Frontlastig lande...
> Wenn ich die Lowspeed ganz zudrehe zischt die Gabel komisch beim einfedern, aber wirklich was ändern tut sich nichts (soll ja das Wecksacken beim bremsen minimieren)
> Am Dämpfer ist der Unterschied zwischen ganz auf und ganz zu immerhin 10mm Dämpferhub.
> ...



Ganz einfach sie sollen Dir sagen wie Ihr weiter vorgeht (Gabel zum Händler bringe etc.) 
Bei mir war der eine Bremskolben fest! also Händler (Versand) angerufen und die meinten zum normaeln Händler gehen machen lassen RECHUNG SCHICKEN fertig. Bevor Du sie Killst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 18:00 Uhr in Hofheim am Türmchen?
> 
> Dann über Kapellenberg, Hahnenkopf zum Staufen, Schwarze Sau, nochmal Staufen und wenn noch Zeit ist evtl. noch am Kaisertempel runter nach Eppstein und Fischbacherkopf



sagen wir 5 nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

... aber bitte, bitte wirklich dann nicht viel später, weil ich nicht zu spät nach Hause kommen möchte


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na ich mache so gegen 17:30Uhr Feierabend.
> So gegen 18:30 19Uhr



Klappt bei mir nicht, bin heut für Fabienne gebucht


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Klappt bei mir nicht, bin heut für Fabienne gebucht


Kein Problem, habe mich gerade mit Hopi verabredet.
Bis die Tage......


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)

SO ich geh nu auch noch mal ne kleine runde richtung feldi biken. bis später


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber bitte, bitte wirklich dann nicht viel später, weil ich nicht zu spät nach Hause kommen möchte



ich denk die Protektoren kann ich heut zuhause lassen oder?

schau mal in den PN-Fach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich denk die Protektoren kann ich heut zuhause lassen oder?
> 
> schau mal in den PN-Fach



Yepp - Protektoren brauchste wohl nicht 

Habe die PN gelesen und zurückgeschrieben.

Bis gleich dann


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

noch 1:17h


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> SO ich geh nu auch noch mal ne kleine runde richtung feldi biken. bis später


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> SO ich geh nu auch noch mal ne kleine runde richtung feldi biken. bis später



denk an das Tempolimit auf der WAB


----------



## Hopi (19. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Klappt bei mir nicht, bin heut für Fabienne gebucht



was deine Frau muss dich schon BUCHEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

So, geh' mich jetzt umziehen...


----------



## Tech3 (19. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Glückwünsche 

Und ich geh jetzt Schaltung einstellen, putzen und Rasen mähen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, geh' mich jetzt umziehen...



ich mach mich dann auch mal fertig...


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche
> 
> Und ich geh jetzt Schaltung einstellen, putzen und Rasen mähen



Fährst Du auch mal?


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Juni 2007)

Guuude,
na Lugga, aaach deheim ? Meine Miss hat heute ab 19:00 Auslauf, drum bin ich nun hier, während die übrigen 90% der Plauscher wohl gerade am Biken sind


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Juni 2007)

Hier is ja gunnix los .... na denn bis später


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude,
> na Lugga, aaach deheim ? Meine Miss hat heute ab 19:00 Auslauf, drum bin ich nun hier, während die übrigen 90% der Plauscher wohl gerade am Biken sind



Ja bin auch daheim, wobei ich viel lieber mit Rocky und Hopi auf der BMX Bahn wär


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

ich bin auch daheim. es duftet nach glühender holzkohle und mein herz weitet sich zu einem saftigen steak.*lecker*


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

...laß es Dir schmecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

hoffentlich kommt der besuch bald. vorher kann ich nix drauflegen. 

@lugga: mit morscha schaut schlecht aus. ich denk ich werd nach der a**** mal meine oma im krankenhaus besuchen. das schaff ich sonst die woch nicht mehr und die alte dame wird traurig.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

Das is O.K. kann ja bei den awblern mitfahren


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> denk an das Tempolimit auf der WAB



berg hoch war die HT fraktion inkl. stefan klar im vorteil...vom windeck zum fuxi ich. leider hat es stefan geschmissen...ist zum glück bis auf einpaar abschürfungen an knie und arm + ne rippenprellung nix passiert


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

so, bin wieder gelandet, zwar nicht ganz so gemütlich wie angedacht (44.7km 1000hm 17,6schnitt), aber macht ja nix. Auf dem zickzack Trail vom Kaisertempel runter nach Eppstein haben sich beide Bremsscheiben blau verfärbt  entweder der Kram brauch noch ein bisschen bis er eingefahren ist oder das taugt einfach nix...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das is O.K. kann ja bei den awblern mitfahren



Kannst auch mit uns in den Spessar kommen!


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juni 2007)

So bin mit Hopi mal auf der BMX Bahn gewesen.
Ich glaube so schlecht war ich gar nicht. 
Es war nur extrem schwül......

Lugga da war ich nicht das letzte mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Auf dem zickzack Trail vom Kaisertempel runter nach Eppstein haben sich beide Bremsscheiben blau verfärbt


Auf dem kurzen Stück? Wie hast du das denn geschafft?


----------



## Milass (19. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Auf dem kurzen Stück? Wie hast du das denn geschafft?



Edding


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so, bin wieder gelandet, zwar nicht ganz so gemütlich wie angedacht (44.7km 1000hm 17,6schnitt), aber macht ja nix. Auf dem zickzack Trail vom Kaisertempel runter nach Eppstein haben sich beide Bremsscheiben blau verfärbt  entweder der Kram brauch noch ein bisschen bis er eingefahren ist oder das taugt einfach nix...



Bist Du im Nosewheeli runter gefahren?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So bin mit Hopi mal auf der BMX Bahn gewesen.
> Ich glaube so schlecht war ich gar nicht.
> Es war nur extrem schwül......
> 
> Lugga da war ich nicht das letzte mal...



Erzähl mal, wie wars, was bist de denn gesprungen?

a.) table in Anfahrt ?
b.) double in der Anfahrt ?
c.) der große table ?


----------



## Tech3 (19. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fährst Du auch mal?



Ich bin mitem Rad zum mähen gefahren  

Wegen der Party müssen wir noch warten bis ich wieder Kohle habe 
Können aber gern mal bei uns im Garten grillen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

@Crazy-Raser:

War echt 'ne schöne Tour, aber in der Tat ziemlich flott 




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Auf dem zickzack Trail vom Kaisertempel runter nach Eppstein haben sich beide Bremsscheiben blau verfärbt





Zum Verständnis für die Anderen: Crazy-Raser und ich hatten uns vorher oberhalb von Fischbach am Einstieg zur Teufelsbahn getrennt. Das mit den Scheiben habe ich daher nicht mehr miterlebt.


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2007)

cr, was warn das für ne nummer heute am eppsteiner bahnhof um kurz vor 18.00 uhr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bist Du im Nosewheeli runter gefahren?



mist, ertappt 

hab keine Ahnung was da los war...hab zwei drei mal kurz gebremst, dann hat sie komische Geräusche von sich gegeben. Unten geschaut und es war bunt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> cr, was warn das für ne nummer heute am eppsteiner bahnhof um kurz vor 18.00 uhr



ich weiß zwar nicht genau was du meinst, aber fürn Schwätzchen war ich zu sehr in Eile. Wollte ja die Sbahn erwischen damit ich pünktlich in Hofheim bin. Habe doch gegrüßt falls das nicht gehört hast?!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mist, ertappt
> 
> hab keine Ahnung was da los war...hab zwei drei mal kurz gebremst, dann hat sie komische Geräusche von sich gegeben. Unten geschaut und es war bunt.



Komisch ist das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

@Wondermike: Wie weit ist die Genesung fortgeschritten?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Komisch ist das schon



Ich fahr erst mal noch ein bisschen, lass die sich mal einbremsen...
wenns nicht besser wird probier ich andere Beläge. Wenn das auch nicht hilft kommt die Bremse ans Stadt-HT, das mit den Slicks  und ich bau mir Felgenbremsen dran


----------



## Arachne (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich fahr erst mal noch ein bisschen, lass die sich mal einbremsen...
> wenns nicht besser wird probier ich andere Beläge. Wenn das auch nicht hilft kommt die Bremse ans Stadt-HT, das mit den Slicks  und ich bau mir Felgenbremsen dran



Neue Scheiben müssen zwar eingebremst werden, aber eigentlich nicht, weil sie sonst bunt werden!? Welche Bremsen sind das?

Am Popo: weiß hier einer ab wieviel mm eine Luise-Scheibe ausgetauscht werden sollte? Ausgeliefert wird sie mit 3mm.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

Das is ne oro k24 mit 200er Scheibe 
meine Juicy mit der 185er Scheibe hab ich da viel mehr quälen müssen.

Und wenn die neue Bremse nicht richtig eingefahren ist packen die Beläge nicht voll drauf, es wird schneller heiß, die Beläge verglasen usw...

spräche also dafür das sie noch nicht richtig eingefahren ist...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Neue Scheiben müssen zwar eingebremst werden, aber eigentlich nicht, weil sie sonst bunt werden!? Welche Bremsen sind das?
> 
> Am Popo: weiß hier einer ab wieviel mm eine Luise-Scheibe ausgetauscht werden sollte? Ausgeliefert wird sie mit 3mm.



Ich weiß noch das der Christian im Seminar gasagt hat wieviel es sind. Aufgrund meines fortgeschrittenen Alters   Ich weiß noch das es eher wenig als viel war  Höchstens 5/10 mm Abnutzung glaub ich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Popo: weiß hier einer ab wieviel mm eine Luise-Scheibe ausgetauscht werden sollte? Ausgeliefert wird sie mit 3mm.



Die Angabe findest Du sicher auf der Magura-Homepage 

Am Popos: Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich extra für diesen Zweck (Nachmessen von Bremsscheibenstärke) eine digitale Mikrometerschraube habe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

schreib doch einfach 0,5mm ... 
auf meinen oro Disks stehts sogar dran "mind. 1,75mm"
vllt klingeln die so viel weil sie so dünn sind


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

> Ab wann muss man eine MAGURA-Bremsscheibe ersetzen?
> Die Dicke der Bremsscheibe beträgt neu 2,0mm. Der maximal erlaubte Verschleisswert beträgt 1,7mm (der unserer Erfahrung nach aber nur sehr selten bzw. bei extremsten Gebrauchs- und Umweltbedingungen erreicht wird.).



so stehts auf der herstellerpage.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

Ab wann muss man eine MAGURA-Bremsscheibe ersetzen?
Die Dicke der Bremsscheibe beträgt neu 2,0mm. Der maximal erlaubte Verschleisswert beträgt 1,7mm (der unserer Erfahrung nach aber nur sehr selten bzw. bei extremsten Gebrauchs- und Umweltbedingungen erreicht wird.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Angabe findest Du sicher auf der Magura-Homepage
> 
> Am Popos: Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich extra für diesen Zweck (Nachmessen von Bremsscheibenstärke) eine digitale Mikrometerschraube habe



mit dem gelben ding, was man auch transportschutz nennt kann man jeglichen verschleiss messen.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

Maggo war zwei Minuten schneller.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

Pah!


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ab wann muss man eine MAGURA-Bremsscheibe ersetzen?
> Die Dicke der Bremsscheibe beträgt neu 2,0mm. Der maximal erlaubte Verschleisswert beträgt 1,7mm (der unserer Erfahrung nach aber nur sehr selten bzw. bei extremsten Gebrauchs- und Umweltbedingungen erreicht wird.).



mach dir kein kopp, das iss das alter.....kommt bei mir auch noch du. da bin ich mir sicher du.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Angabe findest Du sicher auf der Magura-Homepage
> 
> Am Popos: Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich extra für diesen Zweck (Nachmessen von Bremsscheibenstärke) eine digitale Mikrometerschraube habe



[kopfschütteln] Du solltest sagen was Du nicht hast


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Angabe findest Du sicher auf der Magura-Homepage
> 
> Am Popos: Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich extra für diesen Zweck (Nachmessen von Bremsscheibenstärke) eine digitale Mikrometerschraube habe



digital is was für blinde und Leute die keinen Nonius ablesen können 

Bei mir tuts da auch der einfache Messschieber mit 20er Nonius...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach dir kein kopp, das iss das alter.....kommt bei mir auch noch du. da bin ich mir sicher du.



Wer...  



...ich?


----------



## fUEL (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich fahr erst mal noch ein bisschen, lass die sich mal einbremsen...
> wenns nicht besser wird probier ich andere Beläge. Wenn das auch nicht hilft kommt die Bremse ans Stadt-HT, das mit den Slicks  und ich bau mir Felgenbremsen dran


 
Als ob die in Koblenz nun Hongkongplagiate verbauen würden....oder die Reklas für kleines Geld


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit dem gelben ding, was man auch transportschutz nennt kann man jeglichen verschleiss messen.



Pah - Viel zu ungenau 

Ich habe keine Magura-Scheiben mehr. Bei meiner Julie aus 2001, die ich inzwischen vertickt habe, war nur eine schwarze Transportsicherung dabei, die ich noch habe. Wäre mir aber schleierhaft, wie man damit denn Verschleiß der Scheiben messen können sollte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

ich verabschiede mich mal, hoffentlich is morgen schönes Wetter, dann gehts ab ins Freibad 
Gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> [kopfschütteln] Du solltest sagen was Du nicht hast



Keine Höhenangst


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

Rocky, was ist jetzt, erzähl mal


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juni 2007)

Lugga ich kenne die Sprünge nicht alle mit Namen! 
Also ich versuche es mal zu erklären.
Wenn du von der WAB in den Trail einbigst der sich durch den Wald schlängelst kommt dann ein Table. Den habe ich 1 mal fast geschafft.
Auf der hubbeligen Bahn in die andere Richtung bin ich einige gesprungen aber ich denke da kann man noch was verbessern! 
Der Hopi kann es bestimmt besser erklären!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> digital is was für blinde und Leute die keinen Nonius ablesen können
> 
> Bei mir tuts da auch der einfache Messschieber mit 20er Nonius...



Tja zum nichtdigitale Schieblehren Ablesen war ich immer schon zu doof. Das führte mal dazu, dass ich mir eine 31,8er Sattelstütze anstatt einer 31,6mm gekauft habe und ich mich gewundert habe, warum die so schwer reingeht...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Lugga ich kenne die Sprünge nicht alle mit Namen!
> Also ich versuche es mal zu erklären.
> Wenn du von der WAB in den Trail einbigst der sich durch den Wald schlängelst kommt dann ein Table. Den habe ich 1 mal fast geschafft.
> Auf der hubbeligen Bahn in die andere Richtung bin ich einige gesprungen aber ich denke da kann man noch was verbessern!
> Der Hopi kann es bestimmt besser erklären!



Das klingt doch schon gut. Dürfte meinem Level entsprechen. Wir müssen demnächst mal zusammen hin


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja zum nichtdigitale Schieblehren Ablesen war ich immer schon zu doof. Das führte mal dazu, dass ich mir eine 31,8er Sattelstütze anstatt einer 31,6mm gekauft habe und ich mich gewundert habe, warum die so schwer reingeht...



 klassisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja zum nichtdigitale Schieblehren Ablesen war ich immer schon zu doof. Das führte mal dazu, dass ich mir eine 31,8er Sattelstütze anstatt einer 31,6mm gekauft habe und ich mich gewundert habe, warum die so schwer reingeht...



hast du dann zum sattelversenken nen bello mit aufm trail gehabt??


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das klingt doch schon gut. Dürfte meinem Level entsprechen. Wir müssen demnächst mal zusammen hin



Der Maggo kommt bestimmt auch mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du dann zum sattelversenken nen bello mit aufm trail gehabt??



Ne, natürlich irgendwann professionell mit 'ner Sattelrohrreibahle das Sattelrohr leicht ausgerieben...  

Und danach dann digitale Schieblehre und digitale Mikrometerschraube angeschafft


----------



## wondermike (19. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Wondermike: Wie weit ist die Genesung fortgeschritten?



Der Ärztestab ist optimistisch, dass ich schon in wenigen Monaten wieder feste Nahrung zu mir nehmen kann.    

Im Ernst, es wird jeden Tag ein bisschen besser. Aber so langsam fällt mir hier wirklich die Decke auf den Kopf.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, natürlich irgendwann professionell mit 'ner Sattelrohrreibahle das Sattelrohr leicht ausgerieben...
> 
> Und danach dann digitale Schieblehre und digitale Mikrometerschraube angeschafft


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Maggo kommt bestimmt auch mit



Sag mir wann ich werde da sein...... 
Was ist denn morgen kommst du mit in den Spesart?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Der Ärztestab ist optimistisch, dass ich schon in wenigen Monaten wieder feste Nahrung zu mir nehmen kann.
> 
> Im Ernst, es wird jeden Tag ein bisschen besser. Aber so langsam fällt mir hier wirklich die Decke auf den Kopf.



...auch die Zeit geht rum


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Sag mir wann ich werde da sein......
> Was ist denn morgen kommst du mit in den Spesart?



Sag ich morgen im laufe des Tages 




Spessart ich weiß nicht...da gehts doch nur bergauf!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

Fahrt Ihr auch nicht zu schnell???

Geschwindigkeit mittel bis schnell klingt nach zu schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juni 2007)

Bin im Bett und will auch nicht gestört werden  GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bin im Bett und will auch nicht gestört werden  GN8



Viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Drei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Zwei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2007)

Eins

und GN8

P.S. Wollte die 600 noch voll kriegen


----------



## arkonis (19. Juni 2007)

8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (19. Juni 2007)

7


----------



## arkonis (19. Juni 2007)

6


----------



## Tech3 (19. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Angabe findest Du sicher auf der Magura-Homepage
> 
> Am Popos: Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich extra für diesen Zweck (Nachmessen von Bremsscheibenstärke) eine digitale *Mikrometerschraube* habe



Das heißt Bügelmessschraube


----------



## arkonis (19. Juni 2007)

4


----------



## Tech3 (19. Juni 2007)

3


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

Wehe ihr nehmt mich nicht mit auf die Bahn. [sick]


----------



## Tech3 (19. Juni 2007)

2


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

Fast


----------



## Tech3 (19. Juni 2007)

0


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

*Ssssssssssssssssssssstrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrike.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (19. Juni 2007)

mist  ich gönns dir nicht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

Nachdem es mir heute nicht vergönnt war, will ich bei der nächsten BMX-Tour unbedingt mit.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> mist  ich gönns dir nicht


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

moment mal kollegen. wenn wir jetzt auch noch anfangen jeden hundertsten beitrag zu feiern gibts hin und wieder drei parties am tag. da spielt meine regierung nicht mit.


----------



## Tech3 (19. Juni 2007)




----------



## arkonis (19. Juni 2007)

shit mein Mailer ist auch nicht mehr das was der mal war


----------



## Tech3 (19. Juni 2007)

So ich bin auch ma im Bett 
Nacht zusammen!


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

ihr habt probleme......90


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

Irgendwie muß ja Leben in die Bude kommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gibt's eigentlich auch 'ne Zehnerwertung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Irgendwie muß ja Leben in die Bude kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja,alle 30 sekundos.


----------



## arkonis (19. Juni 2007)

ich war heute beim hibike, da stand son bike...


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich war heute beim hibike, da stand son bike...



haben die auch bikes???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

Wahrscheinlich haben die soooo viele, dass sie sogar welche verkaufen.


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben die soooo viele, dass sie sogar welche verkaufen.



man erzählte davon. ich glaub das iss alles getratsche der übelsten sorte.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

Ich geb mal 'nen Tip ab, um 10.03 Uhr ist die nächste K-Frage bereits Geschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> man erzählte davon. ich glaub das iss alles getratsche der übelsten sorte.



Die Leut' reden heutzutage ja so viel.


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

wie kommst du auf 10:03Uhr???? am or pm das leihnotebook hat ne schlimme uhr. da iss grad 8:30 AM....ich hab verpennt.......AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Leut' reden heutzutage ja so viel.



ganz ganz schlimm....erst mal vor der eigenen tür kehren.


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

dann mach ichs halt alleine. sach ma georg, sie lesen hier immer nur mit. gib wenichstens mal nen laut von dir.


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

guuude hkn.


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

plauscherpack komm raus, mir will kommunizieren.


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

ich höhr gleich auf zu rauchen und geh ins bett. dieses notebook iss ne katastrophe.


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)




----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)




----------



## Astrokill (19. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sach ma georg, sie lesen hier immer nur mit. gib wenichstens mal nen laut von dir.



*Laut*

Nee, mal im Ernst: Ich hab mir bisher verkniffen, hier in die Plauscherei mit einzusteigen, denn bei Eurer Schlagzahl komm ich echt nicht hinterher (oder zu nix anderem mehr  ). Aber so alle 1000 Postings könnt ich ja vielleicht einen Zwischenruf anbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

jetzt endgültig tschö. soviele online und sowenig posts. tsetsetse


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juni 2007)

hey maggo da postet ne schnegge  und du bleibst nicht? ach stimmt bist ja vergeben 

@CR: nicht schlimm, meine scheibe hinten zickt auch manchmal und ärgert sich blau


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

Astrokill schrieb:


> *Laut*
> 
> Nee, mal im Ernst: Ich hab mir bisher verkniffen, hier in die Plauscherei mit einzusteigen, denn bei Eurer Schlagzahl komm ich echt nicht hinterher (oder zu nix anderem mehr  ). Aber so alle 1000 Postings könnt ich ja vielleicht einen Zwischenruf anbringen



das klingt doch nach ner ansage. du scheinst aussergewöhnlich viel im ktwr unterwegs zu sein, da iss die frequenz dich auch sehr hoch.....also wir lesen uns in drei tagen wieder.... 

so, ich hab ne eindeutige ansage von der lady bekommen. ich muss ins bett.


----------



## arkonis (19. Juni 2007)

muss nix heissen, können schon weg sein ohne eine Abmeldung und bleiben dann oben hängen


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hey maggo da postet ne schnegge  und du bleibst nicht? ach stimmt bist ja vergeben
> 
> @CR: nicht schlimm, meine scheibe hinten zickt auch manchmal und ärgert sich blau



schnegge??? vielleicht sollten wir die mal zum lownsome rider nach obu schicken. im ernst, wen meinst du? ich les die antwort aber erst morgen.


----------



## arkonis (19. Juni 2007)

hab ich noch was zu erzählen vom Klettern:

ich hoch auf 13 meter, zwei Sichernde unten. Eine, ca. 60 kilo Gewicht hält mich und als ich runterfalle kracht Sie voll gegen die Wand, mit Gesicht zuerst und dann noch 2 Meter noch oben. Zum Glück nichts passiert aber die Sportart ist nicht ohne, wenn du fällst dann tief


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Angabe findest Du sicher auf der Magura-Homepage
> 
> Am Popos: Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich extra für diesen Zweck (Nachmessen von Bremsscheibenstärke) eine digitale Mikrometerschraube habe



Mir hättest Du das nicht sagen müssen! 

btw.: Kennst Du den Bitsatz und den Drehmomentschlüssel von Magura?  *lechz*


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so stehts auf der herstellerpage.



Dankeschön!


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> digital is was für blinde und Leute die keinen Nonius ablesen können
> 
> Bei mir tuts da auch der einfache Messschieber mit 20er Nonius...



Die einfache Schiebelehre tut es nicht: Damit kannst Du nur die dickste Stelle messen. Wenn Du mit Deinen Bremsbelägen nicht bis zum Rand der Bremsscheibe abschmirgelst, hast Du schon geloost (einer meiner Lieblingsanglizismen!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Der Ärztestab ist optimistisch, dass ich schon in wenigen Monaten wieder feste Nahrung zu mir nehmen kann.
> 
> Im Ernst, es wird jeden Tag ein bisschen besser. Aber so langsam fällt mir hier wirklich die Decke auf den Kopf.



Ich bin mal mit `ner gebrochenen Mittelhand von Koblenz Nachhause geradelt...


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Das heißt Bügelmessschraube


Du bügelst???


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


>



Hasdes jez beisamme?! Wann un wo?


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich war heute beim hibike, da stand son bike...



Da war ich auch und es waren immer noch viele davon da! *lechz* Mein Etat hat aber gerade mal dringendste Verschleißteile (Nobby Nic, Schlauch, Bremsbeläge) zugelassen...


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> so, ich hab ne eindeutige ansage von der lady bekommen. ich muss ins bett.



wünsche viel Spaß (gehabt zu haben)!  Manchmal mag ich auch eindeutige Ansagen!


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hab ich noch was zu erzählen vom Klettern:
> 
> ich hoch auf 13 meter, zwei Sichernde unten. Eine, ca. 60 kilo Gewicht hält mich und als ich runterfalle kracht Sie voll gegen die Wand, mit Gesicht zuerst und dann noch 2 Meter noch oben. Zum Glück nichts passiert aber die Sportart ist nicht ohne, wenn du fällst dann tief



Tja, wenn man es richtig macht, sichert man sich als Absichernder auch noch ab!  Gut, dass nicht mehr passiert ist. Habe bei sowas schon tiefere Fleischwunden entstehen sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

57


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

@Gresi: Wieviel Kilo- und Höhenmeter hast Du Dir denn so ungefähr für den 1.7. gedacht? Überlege, ob ich morgens noch die Kronberger CTF mitfahre (54km, 1300Hm). Soll ganz nett sein.


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

55


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

54


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Wasndashierfürnmüdesvolk?


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar nicht genau was du meinst, aber fürn Schwätzchen war ich zu sehr in Eile. Wollte ja die Sbahn erwischen damit ich pünktlich in Hofheim bin. Habe doch gegrüßt falls das nicht gehört hast?!



klar hab ich dich grüßen hören. kam mir aber so vor, als würdest du einfach irgendeinen biker grüßen und war mir net sicher, ob du mich im vorbeirauschen erkannt hast ...
hab mir dann aber schon gedacht, dass du noch ne bahn erwischen willst ...



Arachne schrieb:


> Wasndashierfürnmüdesvolk?



genau ! morsche, gude wie, moin, mahlzeit, gn8


----------



## Maggo (20. Juni 2007)

gude.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

wenn mein rechner hier net so lahm wäre, würde ich jetzt die k-frage lösen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

Moin,



Arachne schrieb:


> Die einfache Schiebelehre tut es nicht: Damit kannst Du nur die dickste Stelle messen. Wenn Du mit Deinen Bremsbelägen nicht bis zum Rand der Bremsscheibe abschmirgelst, hast Du schon geloost (einer meiner Lieblingsanglizismen!).



Das war auch der Grund, warum ich zusätzlich zur Schieblehre die digitale Mikrometerschraube (oder Bügellehre) gekauft habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du bügelst???



Die frage ist nur was oder wen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

47


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

bitte das posten jetzt auf das notwendigste reduzieren, bis ich heute mittag zu hause bin.
mit dem rechner hier gewinn ich garantiert keinen blumentopp


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

Bin ja mal auf das Wetter heute gespannt. Es sind ja mal wieder Unwetter gemeldet, aber momentan sieht´s nicht danach aus. Ich pack mal meinen Kram für heute abend.


----------



## Maggo (20. Juni 2007)

ich muss jetzt gleich auf nen ortstermin. kann also auch nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Maggo (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin ja mal auf das Wetter heute gespannt. Es sind ja mal wieder Unwetter gemeldet, aber momentan sieht´s nicht danach aus. Ich pack mal meinen Kram für heute abend.



in dieser hinsicht gabs ja die tage einige fehlspekulationen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mit dem rechner hier gewinn ich garantiert keinen blumentopp


Was willste mitm Blummetopp? Fürn Gartn?


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich verabschiede mich mal, hoffentlich is morgen schönes Wetter, dann gehts ab ins Freibad
> Gute Nacht



Ist Sie auch dabei? *binichneugierig*


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

bei uns hat es heute morgen schon kurz geregnet. konnte aber dennoch mit dem rad fahren ...
rechne aber nicht damit, heute abend auf tour zu gehen. die schlammschlacht bei der hitze gestern war für mich super anstrengend ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was willste mitm Blummetopp? Fürn Gartn?



was fürn garten   hab (noch) keinen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin ja mal auf das Wetter heute gespannt. Es sind ja mal wieder Unwetter gemeldet, aber momentan sieht´s nicht danach aus. Ich pack mal meinen Kram für heute abend.



Ich denke wir sehen uns heute bei GC


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ist Sie auch dabei? *binichneugierig*



aha


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was fürn garten   hab (noch) keinen ...


Könnte als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl verstanden werden, deinen Haus-Blog mal wieder zu aktualisieren.  

Hitze und Schlamm gestern? Piens doch net rum. Da waren ab und zu ein paar Schlammlöcher. Meist konnte man aber doch sehr gut fahren. Die Temperatur im Wald empfand ich auch als sehr angenehm, wie überhaupt die gestrige Tour.   War nur leider vile zu kurz.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sehen uns heute bei GC


Prima! Weiß noch nicht, ob ich heute Level 2 oder 3 mache. Tendiere zu 3, aber das hängt auch immer davon ab, was die anderen Guides machen.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Könnte als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl verstanden werden, deinen Haus-Blog mal wieder zu aktualisieren.
> 
> Hitze und Schlamm gestern? Piens doch net rum. Da waren ab und zu ein paar Schlammlöcher. Meist konnte man aber doch sehr gut fahren. Die Temperatur im Wald empfand ich auch als sehr angenehm, wie überhaupt die gestrige Tour.   War nur leider vile zu kurz.



im moment werden nur nervige kleinigkeiten am haus erledigt. eigentlich nix, was sich für den blog lohnen würde ... vielleicht bewegt sich bald wieder etwas braune erde rund um die hütte ...

also ich hatte gestern mit meiner dose deutlich mehr im schlamm zu kämpfen als ihr ritzelpaket-fahrer  
bin vor der tour mal den neuen schlussanstieg hoch, damit ich da endlich mal mitreden kann. ist schon heftig, vor allem dann im rennen zum schluß  . leiden wird von vielen neu definiert werden


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

34


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

33


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

31, hab mich verzählt ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

30, jetzt passt es wieder ;-)


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

will denn keiner mitmachen ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

scheinbar wird das ein alleingang ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

egal, jetzt zieh ich durch ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

allein die 30 sec. und mein rechner können mich ausbremsen ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

25


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

24


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin vor der tour mal den neuen schlussanstieg hoch, damit ich da endlich mal mitreden kann. ist schon heftig, vor allem dann im rennen zum schluß  . leiden wird von vielen neu definiert werden


Respekt!  Das Ding bin ich immer noch nicht gefahren und werde es auch so weit wie möglich vor mir her schieben. Ich kann so Dinger ja gar nicht leiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

jetzt sinn se alle wieder da. des wird doch noch mal eng ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

21


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin ja mal auf das Wetter heute gespannt. Es sind ja mal wieder Unwetter gemeldet, aber momentan sieht´s nicht danach aus. Ich pack mal meinen Kram für heute abend.



Guten Morgen,

Regenklamotten, Dirtboards, Schnorchel, ...


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> im moment werden nur nervige kleinigkeiten am haus erledigt. eigentlich nix, was sich für den blog lohnen würde ... vielleicht bewegt sich bald wieder etwas braune erde rund um die hütte ...
> 
> also ich hatte gestern mit meiner dose deutlich mehr im schlamm zu kämpfen als ihr ritzelpaket-fahrer
> bin vor der tour mal den neuen schlussanstieg hoch, damit ich da endlich mal mitreden kann. ist schon heftig, vor allem dann im rennen zum schluß  . leiden wird von vielen neu definiert werden



Taunustrails?


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

19


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Taunustrails?


Si! Wird eine saugeile Strecke  , aber betet für trockenes Wetter. Sonst wird das echt Masochismus hoch 10!


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Respekt!  Das Ding bin ich immer noch nicht gefahren und werde es auch so weit wie möglich vor mir her schieben. Ich kann so Dinger ja gar nicht leiden.



Taunustrails?


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Si! Wird eine saugeile Strecke  , aber betet für trockenes Wetter. Sonst wird das echt Masochismus hoch 10!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

@fux: Erstens verzählst du dich andauernd, zweitens bewegen sich deine Beiträge gerade auf numerisch tiefem Niveau. Schreib doch mal was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

@sk : wie kannste zitieren vor dem eigentlichen zitat ???


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Si! Wird eine saugeile Strecke  , aber betet für trockenes Wetter. Sonst wird das echt Masochismus hoch 10!





Arachne schrieb:


>



War es für mich schon letztes Jahr! Ich hoffe Kiedrich war mich nicht nur wegen der anders aussehenden Strecke angenehmer, sondern auch, weil ich vielleicht etwas weniger untrainiert als letztes Jahr bin...


----------



## fUEL (20. Juni 2007)

Moin zusamme


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Taunustrails?


Si! Wird der neue Zielanstieg statt Schmerzberg. Da werden einige Leute winseln, den Schmerzberg mit dem großen Blatt fahren zu dürfen. Für meine Begriffe zu heftig und unlustig, vereinfacht die Orga der Stadtdurchfahrt aber imens.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @fux: Erstens verzählst du dich andauernd ...



mist, taktik durchschaut


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusamme



Moin, noch n Mitmischer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Si! Wird der neue Zielanstieg statt Schmerzberg. Da werden einige Leute winseln, den Schmerzberg mit dem großen Blatt fahren zu dürfen. Für meine Begriffe zu heftig und unlustig, vereinfacht die Orga der Stadtdurchfahrt aber imens.



Kommt Leuten ohne Großem (sdf) entgegen.


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2007)

Na , dann versuch ich doch auch mal mitzumischen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin, noch n Mitmischer!


Mosche Frank!

Obacht, das mit dem Mischen geht bestimmt gleich ganz schnell!


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2007)

Upps...



Moin  Euch allen.


----------



## fUEL (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommt Leuten ohne Großem (sdf) entgegen.


 
Dem sei Reife hab ich im Audo


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Fehlen ja nur noch 4


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

Uuund Schuss!


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2007)

Heut geht es später zur A****. Da habe ich jetzt richtig Zeit.


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Si! Wird eine saugeile Strecke  , aber betet für trockenes Wetter. Sonst wird das echt Masochismus hoch 10!


Da bin ich leider (oder zum Glück) im Urlaub 


(Shice, knapp daneben; Glückwunsch Caro)
EDIT: Guude Morschen zusamme (un weg zur A******)


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Zieleinlauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

Daneben! Sch....


----------



## fUEL (20. Juni 2007)

Bin raus


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

der kater will bestimmt nur gucken ... kennen wir ja schon ...


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2007)

*Okidoki*


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Heut geht es später zur A****. Da habe ich jetzt richtig Zeit.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Da bin ich leider (oder zum Glück) im Urlaub


Du darfst das auch vorher schon besichtigen. Wir machen in dem Gebiet ja auch noch ´ne IG-Tour, die dann logischerweise ein paar Teile der Strecke beinhaltet.


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Huch, nun alles gelähmt?


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2007)

@SK

fahrt Ihr die TT Strecke vorher? 
Der fiese Anstieg würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der kater will bestimmt nur gucken ... kennen wir ja schon ...


Heut hab ich aber ganz schön geschielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

na toll, mein lahmer rechner hats tatsächlich versaut. die ganze vorarbeit war umsonst  

warum seid ihr eigentlich schon so früh alle hier  

caro hatte keiner auf der rechnung, clever gemacht mädel


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Du darfst das auch vorher schon besichtigen. Wir machen in dem Gebiet ja auch noch ´ne IG-Tour, die dann logischerweise ein paar Teile der Strecke beinhaltet.


Oh, danke , *achwieschön* am 15.07. hab ich auch noch nichts vor.

EDIT: Im DIMB-Terminkalender steht 15.07.200*5* ; is wohl en Tippfehler  
(und Tschüss)


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @SK
> 
> fahrt Ihr die TT Strecke vorher?
> Der fiese Anstieg würde mich interessieren.



mußt einfach nur nach eppstein radeln und dann hinten an der fußgängerbrücke den steilen berg zum bienroth hoch, der im rennen bisher immer nur runter zur brücke gefahren wurde.


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ....
> 
> caro hatte keiner auf der rechnung, clever gemacht mädel



Hinterlistig nenne ich soetwas.  Naja, vllt. wird ja nochmal was aus mir.


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Oh, danke , *achwieschön* am 15.07. hab ich auch noch nichts vor.
> (und Tschüss)



Hast Du vor die Kronberger CTF vor unserem Gresi-Treffen mitzufahren? Soll nett sein.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @SK
> 
> fahrt Ihr die TT Strecke vorher?
> Der fiese Anstieg würde mich interessieren.


Naja, ich kenn sie halt und fahre aufgrund der großen Wegeausnutzung an Rossert und Judenkopf fast zwangsläufig auf der Strecke, wenn ich eine Heimnrunde fahre. Eine offizielle Streckenführung ist aber vom Forst nicht gewünscht, da man unnötige Wegschäden durch Trainingsfahrten vermeiden möchte, und wird daher auch nicht statt finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mußt einfach nur nach eppstein radeln und dann hinten an der fußgängerbrücke den steilen berg zum bienroth hoch, der im rennen bisher immer nur runter zur brücke gefahren wurde.



Da erinnere ich mich noch dran, habe ich immer zum Essen/Trinken genutzt!


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mußt einfach nur nach eppstein radeln und dann hinten an der fußgängerbrücke den steilen berg zum bienroth hoch, der im rennen bisher immer nur runter zur brücke gefahren wurde.



Das schau ich mir mal an,  bzw. erfahre es.


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenn sie halt und fahre aufgrund der großen Wegeausnutzung an Rossert und Judenkopf fast zwangsläufig auf der Strecke, wenn ich eine Heimnrunde fahre. Eine offizielle Streckenführung ist aber vom Forst nicht gewünscht, da man unnötige Wegschäden durch Trainingsfahrten vermeiden möchte, und wird daher auch nicht statt finden.



 Klar, verstehe ich.


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenn sie halt und fahre aufgrund der großen Wegeausnutzung an Rossert und Judenkopf fast zwangsläufig auf der Strecke, wenn ich eine Heimnrunde fahre. Eine offizielle Streckenführung ist aber vom Forst nicht gewünscht, da man unnötige Wegschäden durch Trainingsfahrten vermeiden möchte, und wird daher auch nicht statt finden.



Schade! Wolltet ihr die Strecke nicht sogar mal permanent ausschildern?


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da erinnere ich mich noch dran, habe ich immer zum Essen/Trinken genutzt!



Ich weiß davon nix mehr.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da erinnere ich mich noch dran, habe ich immer zum Essen/Trinken genutzt!



bergauf kriegste da aber nix runner


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2007)

So, werde mich mal langsam fertig machen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schade! Wolltet ihr die Strecke nicht sogar mal permanent ausschildern?


Es ist eine Ausschilderung in Planung, die dann aber nicht die komplette Strecke enthält und keine offizielle MTB-Strecke ist, sondern ein ganz normaler Wanderweg. Das wird aber dieses Jahr nix mehr, was schade ist. Das hätte uns die Markiererei vor dem Rennen erhblich erleichtert.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

moin lugga und rh  

leider zu spät


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juni 2007)

@RH: Ich pack jetzt die Klemme für die SS ein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Kommst du heute abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Prima! Weiß noch nicht, ob ich heute Level 2 oder 3 mache. Tendiere zu 3, aber das hängt auch immer davon ab, was die anderen Guides machen.



Ich würde heute eigentlich gern mal L3 ausprobieren, L2 fand' ich Uphill beim letzten Mal doch etwas sehr kommod...

... eher fast wie Plauscher-Tours 

Hängt aber in erster Linie davon ab, was Gerd und die anderen fahren...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... die schlammschlacht bei der hitze gestern war für mich super anstrengend ...



Ei Fux, Du bist ja echt 'ne Mega, Super Pussi geworden


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin lugga und rh
> 
> leider zu spät



Morgen zusammen,

 5 Seiten bevor es 0900 ist. Ich bin ja schon wieder müd vom Lesen 

Caro


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei Fux, Du bist ja echt 'ne Mega, Super Pussi geworden



tret mal eine deiner zahlreichen rohloffs mit 44/15 durch matsch ohne abzusteigen 20 % bergauf und wir reden weiter ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> tret mal eine deiner zahlreichen rohloffs mit 44/15 durch matsch ohne abzusteigen 20 % bergauf und wir reden weiter ...



Ui, Ui, Ui, da ist aber einer echt bis ins Mark getroffen  

Wenn mir einer den Track von der Strecke gibt, pedalier ich die gerne mal ab


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ui, Ui, Ui, da ist aber einer echt bis ins Mark getroffen
> 
> Wenn mir einer den Track von der Strecke gibt, pedalier ich die gerne mal ab



aber nur mit der passenden übersetzung  
und allen anderen schraube ich mal das kleine kettenblatt ab, damit die auch mitfühlen dürfen ...

mittlerweile hab ich mich ja an die krasse übersetzung gewöhnt und trete fast alles damit hoch. allerdings werd ich das gefühl nicht los, dass meine beine durchaus schneller erlahmen als früher ... ich werde beim nächsten wechsel wieder auf 42/16 bestehen, welches auch der normalen kettenschaltungsbandbreite entspricht ...


----------



## Hopi (20. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> 5 Seiten bevor es 0900 ist. Ich bin ja schon wieder müd vom Lesen
> 
> Caro



moin 

Ja Luca wie soll ich es sagen ohne das Du mir aus dem Kellerfenster springst ROCKY WAR BESSER  aber nicht sooooo viel besser   ich war schon beeindruckt das er so schnell über die Hügel ist. Und bei der zweiten Einfahrt springt er sogar den table.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich werde beim nächsten wechsel wieder auf 42/16 bestehen, welches auch der normalen kettenschaltungsbandbreite entspricht ...



Eigentlich sind weder 44/15 noch 42/16 die richtige Wahl für ein Argon RoCC, weil Du hierbei gleich initial mit frischer Kette einen Großteil des zur Verfügung stehenden Spannwegs verbrauchst.

44/16
40/16
36/16

sind geeignete Kombinationen.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Ja Luca wie soll ich es sagen ohne das Du mir aus dem Kellerfenster springst ROCKY WAR BESSER  aber nicht sooooo viel besser   ich war schon beeindruckt das er so schnell über die Hügel ist. Und bei der zweiten Einfahrt springt er sogar den table.



Rocky ist doch früher mit Mopeds gesprungen, insofern hat er Erfahrung die er dabei nutzen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind weder 44/15 noch 42/16 die richtige Wahl für ein Argon RoCC, weil Du hierbei gleich initial mit frischer Kette einen Großteil des zur Verfügung stehenden Spannwegs verbrauchst.
> 
> 44/16
> 40/16
> ...



ah ja   ... hat mir keiner damals gesagt ... hab mich an der übersetzungstabelle orientiert und wollte die kombination, die der normalen kettenschaltung am nächsten kommt. und das war die 42/16 ... 

vielleicht tut es ja ein 16 er ritzel für hinten. 40/16 erscheint selbst mir weichei zu lasch   und 36/16 wäre wohl rein zum uphillen und runtershutteln


----------



## Hopi (20. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Rocky ist doch früher mit Mopeds gesprungen, insofern hat er Erfahrung die er dabei nutzen kann



Stimmt sagte er auch  und  er macht auch gerne wie Du diese KLICKI SCHWEINEHOPSER


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ah ja   ... hat mir keiner damals gesagt ... hab mich an der übersetzungstabelle orientiert und wollte die kombination, die der normalen kettenschaltung am nächsten kommt. und das war die 42/16 ...
> 
> vielleicht tut es ja ein 16 er ritzel für hinten. 40/16 erscheint selbst mir weichei zu lasch   und 36/16 wäre wohl rein zum uphillen und runtershutteln



Ich fahr' grundsätzlich 44/16. Bei meiner Frau habe ich an ihrem Argon RoCC 40/16 montiert. Mein Sohn kommt auch mit 44/16 hin.


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber nur mit der passenden übersetzung
> und allen anderen schraube ich mal das kleine kettenblatt ab, damit die auch mitfühlen dürfen ...
> 
> mittlerweile hab ich mich ja an die krasse übersetzung gewöhnt und trete fast alles damit hoch. allerdings werd ich das gefühl nicht los, dass meine beine durchaus schneller erlahmen als früher ... ich werde beim nächsten wechsel wieder auf 42/16 bestehen, welches auch der normalen kettenschaltungsbandbreite entspricht ...



ich möchte hinten keinen Zahn missen! Vorne gern ein paar...


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind weder 44/15 noch 42/16 die richtige Wahl für ein Argon RoCC, *weil Du hierbei gleich initial mit frischer Kette einen Großteil des zur Verfügung stehenden Spannwegs verbrauchst*.
> 
> 44/16
> 40/16
> ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> moin
> 
> Ja Luca wie soll ich es sagen ohne das Du mir aus dem Kellerfenster springst ROCKY WAR BESSER  aber nicht sooooo viel besser   ich war schon beeindruckt das er so schnell über die Hügel ist. Und bei der zweiten Einfahrt springt er sogar den table.



Danke für die Blumen Hopi. 
Aber warum "war" ich bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen Hopi.
> Aber warum "war" ich bin!



Paperlapup, das müssen wir erst noch austesten. Ich glaub doch nicht jedem  Wir fahren da mal hin und machen vor Ort aus wer das Bier anschließend in der Oberschweinstiege bezahlen muß 


Hopi kanns es aber schon richtig gut, gelle


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Paperlapup, das müssen wir erst noch austesten. Ich glaub doch nicht jedem  Wir fahren da mal hin und machen vor Ort aus wer das Bier anschließend in der Oberschweinstiege bezahlen muß



Das ist mal ein Wort!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Das Argon RoCC hat ein spezielles Ausfallende für Rohloff-Speedhubs.

Du kannst Dir dann den Kettenspanner sparen, weil Du dieses Ausfallende horizontal verschieben kannst, um die Kettenspannung richtig einzustellen. Der "Spannweg" der Dir hierbei zur Verfügung steht, ist aber limitiert. Es gibt einen vorderen und einen hinteren Anschlag.

Eine Kette muss immer ein gerade Anzahl Glieder haben. Es gibt eine Formel, mit der Du aus der Länge der Kettenstrebe, der Anzahl der Zähne des Ritzels und des Ketteblatts die Länge der Kette in Anzahl Kettengliedern berechnen kannst. Das Ergebnis musst Du dann auf den nächsten geraden ganzzahligen Wert aufrunden.

Da die Kette in realiter somit immer etwas länger ist, als lt. Berechnung, verbrauchst Du natürlich auch bei einer neuen Kette sofort etwas Spannweg. Diesen Wert gilt es durch geeignete Wahl von Ritzel-/Kettenblattkombination zu minimieren, um das RoCC-Ausfallende mit einer neuen Kette möglichst nah am vorderen Anschlag einstellen zu können.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein Wort!



Am Do. wär der richtige Tag für solche Spielchen, wie sieht es da bei Dir aus?


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Argon RoCC hat ein spezielles Ausfallende für Rohloff-Speedhubs.
> 
> Du kannst Dir dann den Kettenspanner sparen, weil Du dieses Ausfallende horizontal verschieben kannst, um die Kettenspannung richtig einzustellen. Der "Spannweg" der Dir hierbei zur Verfügung steht, ist aber limitiert. Es gibt einen vorderen und einen hinteren Anschlag.
> 
> ...



Ok, danke!  Das RoCC ist also ein Hardtail!?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2007)

Morgen oder nächste Woche?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok, danke!  Das RoCC ist also ein Hardtail!?



Genau! - Das Argon RoCC ist ein wirklich bretthartes HT


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morgen oder nächste Woche?



Morgen


----------



## Hopi (20. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morgen oder nächste Woche?



Ich denke er meinte diese Woche!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok, danke!  Das RoCC ist also ein Hardtail!?



Hier ist mal ein Bild vom  Argon RoCC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich denke er meinte diese Woche!



Selbstverständlich meint er die Woch, bist Du auch dabei?


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier ist mal ein Bild vom  Argon RoCC



Aha, ist nicht wirklich viel Spiel. Danke!


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich meint er die Woch, bist Du auch dabei?



Wer "er"?
Na Ihr!
Ach er!

(Woher?)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2007)

Wann? Wenn ich rechtzeitig Feierabend machen kann, könnte ich ab 19.00 Uhr zugegen sein.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer "er"?
> Na Ihr!
> Ach er!
> 
> (Woher?)



Da-her.


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @RH: Ich pack jetzt die Klemme für die SS ein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heute Abend muß er a*******. Morgen möchte er aber, wenn auch etwas verspätet, zum Gimbi kommen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wann? Wenn ich rechtzeitig Feierabend machen kann, könnte ich ab 19.00 Uhr zugegen sein.



Dann treffen wir uns am Donnerstag 19Uhr Parkplatz Rosenhöhe!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

Is morgen DIMB Treffen?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann treffen wir uns am Donnerstag 19Uhr Parkplatz Rosenhöhe!



Besser ist 1900 Parkplatz Oberschweinstiege, ich würde mich dann auch dort einfinden, Der arme Kerl der am Ende bezahlen muß sollte das auch an der Oberschweinstiege machen.

Oder aber Ihr kommt gleich zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2007)

Mal sehen wie ich das organisiere. Erst heim und dann mit dem Auto über die  A3 nach Isenburg wird sehr knapp.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juni 2007)

Ich komme mit dem Rad!
Ich denke der Parkplatz Rosenhöhe ist einfacher zu finden!
Wie weit ist es denn von der BMX Bahn zur Oss?


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is morgen DIMB Treffen?



jab


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich komme mit dem Rad!
> Ich denke der Parkplatz Rosenhöhe ist einfacher zu finden!
> Wie weit ist es denn von der BMX Bahn zur Oss?



10 min Fahrzeit mit em Bike.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> jab



Shice, da komm ich etwas später, wenn ich komm . Mal schauen wie mein Alk. level nach der OSS ist


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2007)

Was ist mit heute abend? Bist du dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

Wenn man von Neu-Isenburg nach Frankfurt Sachsenhausen fährt gibts da eine Holzbrücke die die Strasse überquert, genau dort ist die Einfahrt zur Oberschweinsteige, es geht auf der linken Seite, nicht das andere Links, rein


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was ist mit heute abend? Bist du dabei?



Das sag ich Dir um kurz vor vier


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn man von Neu-Isenburg nach Frankfurt Sachsenhausen fährt gibts da eine Holzbrücke die die Strasse überquert, genau dort ist die Einfahrt zur Oberschweinsteige, es geht auf der linken Seite, nicht das andere Links, rein


Das ist für uns zu umständlich!
Würde sagen ich treffe mich mit dem Bruder auf der Rosenhöhe und komme dann zu BMX Bahn.
Um später das von dir zu bezahlende Bier zu trinken, fahren wir mit dem Rad zur Oss.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich meint er die Woch, bist Du auch dabei?



um wieviel uhr wäre das denn? 19 uhr?


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn man von Neu-Isenburg nach Frankfurt Sachsenhausen fährt gibts da eine Holzbrücke die die Strasse überquert, genau dort ist die Einfahrt zur Oberschweinsteige, es geht auf der linken Seite, nicht das andere Links, rein




gibts navi werte?


achso gude plauscher


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn man von Neu-Isenburg nach Frankfurt Sachsenhausen fährt gibts da eine Holzbrücke die die Strasse überquert, genau dort ist die Einfahrt zur Oberschweinsteige, es geht auf der linken Seite, nicht das andere Links, rein



Meine Seite oder deine Seite? [grübel]


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> um wieviel uhr wäre das denn? 19 uhr?



19 Uhr ist eine Stunde nach 18Uhr.....


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gibts navi werte?
> 
> 
> achso gude plauscher



Suche mal nach Waldschwimmbad Rosenhöhe


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> um wieviel uhr wäre das denn? 19 uhr?



Wenn Du um18:30 bei mir abfahrbereit bist, passt das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Suche mal nach Waldschwimmbad Rosenhöhe



ok, das ist ja ne ansage...falls ich mobil sein sollte, hoffe ich doch das das navi den weg findet *lach*


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juni 2007)

Wenn du über die A661 kommst, fährst du Taunusring ab.
Dann immer gerade aus an der 5ten Ampel nach dem Ringcenter rechts abbiegen. Da steht auch schon ein Schild Rosenhöhe, das kann man dann gar nicht mehr verfehlen! Am Schwimmbad (rechts) vorbei und nach 150 Meter kommt ein Parkplatz auf der linken Seite.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn Du um18:30 bei mir abfahrbereit bist, passt das



auch ne möglichkeit...auch wenn ich den strassenamen auch schon wieder vergessen habe *lachweg* 



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wenn du über die A661 kommst, fährst du Taunusring ab.
> Dann immer gerade aus an der 5ten Ampel nach dem Ringcenter rechts abbiegen. Da steht auch schon ein Schild Rosenhöhe, das kann man dann gar nicht mehr verfehlen! Am Schwimmbad (rechts) vorbei und nach 150 Meter kommt ein Parkplatz auf der linken Seite.



da ich offebach bis jetzt immer großräumig umfahren habe  hab ich keine ahnung wo der taunusring ist. ist das der komische kreisel von isenburg kommend vor der abfahrt zur hanauer? und was ist das ringcenter? fragen über fragen.

vielleicht doch mit uwe zusammen dahin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ah ja   ... hat mir keiner damals gesagt ... hab mich an der übersetzungstabelle orientiert und wollte die kombination, die der normalen kettenschaltung am nächsten kommt. und das war die 42/16 ...
> 
> vielleicht tut es ja ein 16 er ritzel für hinten. 40/16 erscheint selbst mir weichei zu lasch   und 36/16 wäre wohl rein zum uphillen und runtershutteln



Also ich habe nochmal nachgerechnet:

Bezogen auf die Entfaltung ist der Unterschied zwischen meiner Standard-Rohloff-Kettenblatt-Ritzel-Kombination 44/16 und Deiner derzeitigen 44/15er-Kombination gering (ca. 6 %), wohingegen der Unterschied zwischen 44/15 und 42/16 schon erheblich höher ist (ca. 15 %).

Bzgl. der Übersetzung gilt:

Kombi	1. Gang	14. Gang
44/15	22/26	48/11
44/16	22/28	44/11
42/16	22/30	42/11

Ich würde also an Deiner Stelle zunächst mal 44/16 ausprobieren - auch wegen des Spannwegs

Hinweis: die von mir oben angegebene Kombination 36/16 ist eine rein theoretische Kombaination, da sie von Rohloff als nicht zulässig ausgewiesen ist!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> auch ne möglichkeit...auch wenn ich den strassenamen auch schon wieder vergessen habe *lachweg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die A661 kennst du? Kommt vom Taunus führt nach Egelsbach!
Der Taunusring ist eine Autobahnausfahrt! Nach dem du über den Kreisel gefahren bist! Der Strasse folgen ohne abzubiegen (geradeaus)
Das Ringcenter ist ein großes EKZ auf der rechten Seite, das kann man nicht zu übersehen.
An dieser Ampel ist die Rosenhöhe beschildert (rechts abbiegen)


----------



## fUEL (20. Juni 2007)

Ich frag mich manchmal wie ihr das mit der Freizeit alle so hinkriegt. Da muss man sich ständig bemeckern lassen, weil man ab und zu mal in Urlaub war und ihr macht jeden Tag irgendwo ein Faß auf.

Wenn Ihr noch mal meckert.

Ich bin dann taub auf beiden Ohren.

Soll heissen.: 
Mit viel Glück komm ich hier um kurz vor 7 raus, kann noch ne Runde drehen übern Feldi/ Alde etc. und dann bei gc ein Radler trinke, heim fahren meiner Frau was zu essen kochen und tot ins Bett falle.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also ich habe nochmal nachgerechnet:
> 
> Bezogen auf die Entfaltung ist der Unterschied zwischen meiner Standard-Rohloff-Kettenblatt-Ritzel-Kombination 44/16 und Deiner derzeitigen 44/15er-Kombination gering (ca. 6 %), wohingegen der Unterschied zwischen 44/15 und 42/16 schon erheblich höher ist (ca. 15 %).
> 
> ...



und da du mind. 50 % fitter bist als ich, macht das schon 56 %   
15% unterschied sind schon ordentlich, wie ich finde ...
das optimum für mich liegt wohl bei 40/16 bzw. 42/16. vielleicht gehe ich dann doch lieber auf 40/16 weil ich doch so gerne steil bergauf fahre ...
aber erst mal muß dass 44/15 er paket verschlissen sein, und das dauert noch ...


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Die A661 kennst du? Kommt vom Taunus führt nach Egelsbach!
> 
> ja die kenne ich
> 
> ...



.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juni 2007)

Geht doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und da du mind. 50 % fitter bist als ich, macht das schon 56 %
> 15% unterschied sind schon ordentlich, wie ich finde ...
> das optimum für mich liegt wohl bei 40/16 bzw. 42/16. vielleicht gehe ich dann doch lieber auf 40/16 weil ich doch so gerne steil bergauf fahre ...
> aber erst mal muß dass 44/15 er paket verschlissen sein, und das dauert noch ...



HI Fux, habe noch rumgefeilt und die Übersetzungsverhältnisse in meinen Überlegungen berücksichtigt- lies meinen Post nochmal nach. Die Aussage hat sich etwas geändert.

Meine Erfahrungen bzgl. der Haltbarkeit ist, dass eine Kette ca. 2.500 km hält. Pro Ritzelseite (16er ist ein Wenderitzel) kannst Du zwei Ketten fahren, macht vier Ketten = ca. 10.000km pro Ritzel. Die Kettenblätter halten aber bei mir ewig...

Ich kann dir aber auch anbieten, Dir mal ein 16er-Ritzel aus meinem Ersatzteillager auszuleihen und Du probierst es mal aus. Die Kettenlänge sollte eigentlich bei 44er-Blatt für 15er und 16er-Ritzel die gleiche sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...  Da muss man sich ständig bemeckern lassen, weil man ab und zu mal in Urlaub...



Ich meckere überhaupt nicht und gönne Dir Deine schönen Bike-Urlaube von ganzem Herzem


----------



## fUEL (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und da du mind. 50 % fitter bist als ich, macht das schon 56 %
> 15% unterschied sind schon ordentlich, wie ich finde ...
> das optimum für mich liegt wohl bei 40/16 bzw. 42/16. vielleicht gehe ich dann doch lieber auf 40/16 weil ich doch so gerne steil bergauf fahre ...
> aber erst mal muß dass 44/15 er paket verschlissen sein, und das dauert noch ...


 

Ich würd mir auf Oberrohr schreiben : Quäl mich Du Sau

bei dem gelben Rahmen geht des gut mit Edding.

Hab bei mir jetzt 42/16 und vorher 15 hinten gefahren. Das ist so die vergleichbare Spreizung mit Kettenschaltung.


----------



## Hopi (20. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> linken Seite, das kann man nicht zu übersehen.
> An dieser Ampel ist die Rosenhöhe beschildert (rechts abbiegen)



RECHTEN  von der AB auf der rechten Seite


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Übersetzung gilt:
> Kombi	1. Gang	14. Gang
> 44/15	22/26	48/11
> 44/16	22/28	44/11
> 42/16	22/30	42/11



ich frag mich da grad, ob ich das 16er ritzel damals bei hibike eigentlich wieder mitbekommen habe und warum überhaupt es nicht einfach nur gewendet wurde  

also fahre ich derzeit 22/26 bergauf. normal sind 22/32, ideal für steilhänge finde ich das 34 er ...
bei einer 2er abstufung fehlen mir also grundsätzlich 4 bzw.5 leichte gänge. ist dem so ?


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich frag mich da grad, ob ich das 16er ritzel damals bei hibike eigentlich wieder mitbekommen habe und warum überhaupt es nicht einfach nur gewendet wurde
> 
> also fahre ich derzeit 22/26 bergauf. normal sind 22/32, ideal für steilhänge finde ich das 34 er ...
> bei einer 2er abstufung fehlen mir also grundsätzlich 4 bzw.5 leichte gänge. ist dem so ?



ich käme keinen Berg hoch! Ich hatte mal `nen Leihbike mit `nem 32er und hatte noch deutlich mehr gejammert, als üblich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich würd mir auf Oberrohr schreiben : Quäl mich Du Sau
> 
> bei dem gelben Rahmen geht des gut mit Edding.



Null Hundertneunzig, Dreimal die Sechs, Dreimal die Sechs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich frag mich da grad, ob ich das 16er ritzel damals bei hibike eigentlich wieder mitbekommen habe und warum überhaupt es nicht einfach nur gewendet wurde



Das würde ich mich auch mal fragen, es sei denn es war auf der anderen Seite auch schon abgelutscht...



wissefux schrieb:


> also fahre ich derzeit 22/26 bergauf.



So steht es jedenfalls geschrieben ....

... in den Tabellen bei Rohloff


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> RECHTEN  von der AB auf der rechten Seite



Mist 

Schei.... ! Meine Seite deine Seite!


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich käme keinen Berg hoch! Ich hatte mal `nen Leihbike mit `nem 32er und hatte noch deutlich mehr gejammert, als üblich...



warum nur hast du mich in kiedrich an dem steilen wiesenuphill lächelnd überholt


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum nur hast du mich in kiedrich an dem steilen wiesenuphill lächelnd überholt



zuerst war ich froh auch mal jemanden zu überholen und als ich Dich erkannte, war ich froh jemand Bekanntes zu treffen!  ...und ich fahre 22/34...


----------



## Tech3 (20. Juni 2007)

@HKN:

Habe heute Post bekommen
Aber als ich deine Schablone gesehn habe musste ich schon ein bisschen lachen Wäre schön wenn die Bohrungsabstände dabei stehen würden aber was macht man nicht alles... 

Kann ich die obere und untere Platte auch aus einem stück machen? 
Soll ich in die obere Platte wirklich ein M6 Gewinde schneiden? meinste das hält bei 2mm Stärke? 
Und dieses Teil mit den zwei Bohrungen(was du wohl zwei mal brauchst) - was für eine Stärke darf das haben? Auch 2 mm? 


Gruß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...also fahre ich derzeit 22/26...



Kann also doch sein, dass Du selbst deshalb in letzter Zeit manchmal etwas unzufrieden mit Deiner Leistung bist...


----------



## fUEL (20. Juni 2007)

Feiern wir die Hunderter?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2007)

@Lugga - es ist 16.00 Uhr.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich frag mich manchmal wie ihr das mit der Freizeit alle so hinkriegt. Da muss man sich ständig bemeckern lassen, weil man ab und zu mal in Urlaub war und ihr macht jeden Tag irgendwo ein Faß auf.
> 
> Wenn Ihr noch mal meckert.
> 
> .




Ich mecker überhaupt nicht, gönn Dir den Urlaub und auch Dein gefülltes Gewächshaus  der Preis für die viele Freizeit muß ich grad bezahlen. Sprich ich bräucht ein neues Bike und weiß nicht wo ichs Geld hernehmen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Lugga - es ist 16.00 Uhr.



Ich werd nicht kommen, bin noch ne zeitlang hier eingebunden 

Falls ichs aber rechtzeitig schaffe, werd ich Euch überraschen


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würde heute eigentlich gern mal L3 ausprobieren, L2 fand' ich Uphill beim letzten Mal doch etwas sehr kommod...
> 
> ... eher fast wie Plauscher-Tours
> 
> Hängt aber in erster Linie davon ab, was Gerd und die anderen fahren...



Im Moment sieht es bei mir eher schlecht mit GC aus; erreiche sdf nicht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juni 2007)

ei gude wie! Nur noch 203 Beiträge zum nachlesen


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie! Nur noch 203 Beiträge zum nachlesen



Oh, Du Ärmster! Was machst Du mit der übrigen Zeit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im Moment sieht es bei mir eher schlecht mit GC aus; erreiche sdf nicht...



Schei$$e


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Feiern wir die Hunderter?



vergiss es ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich mecker überhaupt nicht, gönn Dir den Urlaub und auch Dein gefülltes Gewächshaus  der Preis für die viele Freizeit muß ich grad bezahlen. Sprich ich bräucht ein neues Bike und weiß nicht wo ichs Geld hernehmen soll



ich hab auch noch nicht das optimum zwischen freizeit und geld gefunden.
freizeit hab ich zuviel, kohle viel zu wenig, um die viele freizeit vernünftig  nutzen zu können.
anderen geht´s halt anders herum. ein ewiges dilemma ...


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schei$$e



Ja, habe gerade eben erfahren (Rückruf), dass er nicht im Büro, sondern in `ner anderen Ecke unterwegs ist. Schade, vielleicht nächste Woche...


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch nicht das optimum zwischen freizeit und geld gefunden.
> freizeit hab ich zuviel, kohle viel zu wenig, um die viele freizeit vernünftig  nutzen zu können.
> anderen geht´s halt anders herum. ein ewiges dilemma ...



Sei froh!!! Mir fehlt beides!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Wer kommt denn morgen zum Gimbi?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juni 2007)

ich bin mit beidem halbwegs zufrieden  aber auch nur weil ich noch bei Mama wohne


----------



## fUEL (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn morgen zum Gimbi?


 

Ich komm nicht - war zwar nicht die Frage aber bin auf dem Meat Loaf Konzert in der Festhalle.


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich komm nicht - war zwar nicht die Frage aber bin auf dem Meat Loaf Konzert in der Festhalle.



Ausrede genehmigt(auch was feines!!!)!


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich bin mit beidem halbwegs zufrieden  aber auch nur weil ich noch bei Mama wohne



Beneidenswert!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juni 2007)

Für irgendwas muss die Jugend doch gut sein  und wenns nur zum genießen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (20. Juni 2007)

hi,

Sattelstützklemmung gebrochen, fahre Sonntag in Frammersbach - soll ich mir ne neue kaufen oder es riskieren?






(Der Riss im Rohr wo die Schraube durchgeht)

Gruß

Michael


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Sattelstützklemmung gebrochen, fahre Sonntag in Frammersbach - soll ich mir ne neue kaufen oder es riskieren?
> 
> ...



auch wenn du nicht so schwer bist wie ich  - NEU


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn morgen zum Gimbi?



wenn ich morgen zum hüpfen gehe wohl eher nicht...weil verschwitzt und so...


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Sattelstützklemmung gebrochen, fahre Sonntag in Frammersbach - soll ich mir ne neue kaufen oder es riskieren?
> 
> ...



Leider ist das Bild etwas unscharf. Was genau ist gebrochen? Hat die Sattelstütze einen Riß?


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn ich morgen zum hüpfen gehe wohl eher nicht...weil verschwitzt und so...



Wohl eher "und so". Ich fahre mit dem Rad hin!


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wohl eher "und so". Ich fahre mit dem Rad hin!



stimmt, wenn es mich hin haut, dann und so _schmerzen_


----------



## Milass (20. Juni 2007)

Der Stift da wo die Schraube durch geht...habs mal markiert.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

also ich würde vor dem rennen nix riskieren. also lieber ne neue stütze ...
bist du frammersbach schon mal gefahren ? brauchst du tipps ?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2007)

@Bruder Jörn: Bei mir wirds definitiv nix 

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß bei der Jungfernfahrt


----------



## Frank (20. Juni 2007)

Auch von mir mal wieder n'Abend allerseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juni 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Auch von mir mal wieder n'Abend allerseits.



gude


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Auch von mir mal wieder n'Abend allerseits.



Servus, was machts Biken? Kommst Du morgen ins Gimbi?


----------



## Milass (20. Juni 2007)

Meine Trauer ist soeben in Freude gekippt!!!!

Ich kaufe mir eine neue Stütze (165g) wiegt, im gegensatz zu meiner jetzt kaputten extralite (200g) sind das wenigstens 35g entschädigungs ersparnis. Und die neue kostet auch noch nur die hälfte wie die extralite 

Frammersbach bin ich noch nich gefahren, ich fahr ja eigentlich ausschließlich XC Rennen, aber einmal muss man nen Mara gefahren sein  
Wenn du Tips hast, immer her damit 

Meine Taktik war: Teamkollegen hinterherfahren


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Auch von mir mal wieder n'Abend allerseits.



viel spaß beim nachlesen


----------



## Tech3 (20. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude



Kannste mir noch mal den Link zum Bild von dem Kettendingens schicken?


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Frammersbach bin ich noch nich gefahren, ich fahr ja eigentlich ausschließlich XC Rennen, aber einmal muss man nen Mara gefahren sein
> Wenn du Tips hast, immer her damit
> 
> Meine Taktik war: Teamkollegen hinterherfahren



frammersbach hält zum schluß noch einen netten anstieg namens "grabig" bereit. dieser geht anfangs etwa so hoch wie die straße von eppstein zum kaisertempel.
hier stehen die zuschauermassen und jubeln ohne ende. es besteht durch die atmosphäre die gefahr, zu schnell anzugehen.
wenn sich die zuschauerreihen lichten, wird es zwar flacher, aber der berg ist noch lange nicht fertig mit dir. es geht insgesamt noch mal so 4 - 5 km stetig bergauf, anfangs halt mit mehr als 20 % !
man hat bis dato halt schon einiges in den knochen, kann aber gerade da noch viele plätze gut machen, wenn man gut drauf ist. vor dem anstieg gab es nochmal ne kleine verpflegung, wo man zum pushen cola gereicht bekam. sollte man wahrnehmen.
vorsicht bei der letzten abfahrt die wiese runter. hier hat es mich mal in ner senke aufgrund zu hoher geschwindigkeit ausgehebelt   mit sehr viel glück konnte ich einen übelen sturz gerade noch abfangen. wäre mehr als ärgerlich und vor allem total unnötig gewesen, so 1 km vor dem ziel ...

ansonsten gibts keine größeren technischen schwierigkeiten bei dem rennen ...

meine bestzeit liegt bei 3:16 h. sollte für dich bei trockenen verhältnissen zu schaffen sein 

viel erfolg


----------



## Frank (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Servus, was machts Biken? Kommst Du morgen ins Gimbi?


 
Das Biken ist die letzten Wochen recht kurz gekommen, war 2x in der Tschechei bei Freunden, hab den Drecksgolf verkauft und mir wieder ein richtiges Auto gekauft.

Morgen abend ... hmmm mal sehen. Hab ja nicht "reserviert" aber vielleicht schau ich mal vorbei.

Nächste Woche will ich mal rauf zum Fuchstanz denk ich. Oder am Samstag vielleicht ne kleine Runde drehen aber nix wildes.

Ihr Verrückten seid mir alle zu fit


----------



## Frank (20. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel spaß beim nachlesen


 
Auf gut deutsch: am Oasch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Auf gut deutsch: am Oasch!



Da hängt doch der Hammer, oder? 

@Gerd:

Schade, dass GC nicht geklappt hat, bin dann doch "nur" L2 mit Daniel gefahren, um wenigstens ein bekanntes Gesicht zu haben 

War eine sehr schöne Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da hängt doch der Hammer, oder?
> 
> @Gerd:
> 
> ...



Toll!  Ich hoffe auf die nächste Woche! Jetzt erst mal heim.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Meine Trauer ist soeben in Freude gekippt!!!!
> 
> Ich kaufe mir eine neue Stütze (165g) wiegt, im gegensatz zu meiner jetzt kaputten extralite (200g) sind das wenigstens 35g entschädigungs ersparnis. Und die neue kostet auch noch nur die hälfte wie die extralite



Sehr weise Dir eine neue Sattelstütze zu kaufen, sonst hätte evtl. der Traum vom Kindergeld ein schnelles und schmerzhaftes Ende finden können 

Viel Erfolg beim Rennen


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Kannste mir noch mal den Link zum Bild von dem Kettendingens schicken?



du hast post


----------



## Milass (20. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr weise Dir eine neue Sattelstütze zu kaufen, sonst hätte evtl. der Traum vom Kindergeld ein schnelles und schmerzhaftes Ende finden können
> 
> Viel Erfolg beim Rennen





ja das Rennen muss ich mit einer 400g Blei Stütze fahren die ich geliehen bekomme, aber dann nächste woche das Rennen geh ich mit 35g weniger rein


----------



## Tech3 (20. Juni 2007)

@HKN 

Dange!
---

Hat wer n Tipp zu nem schönen breiten Riser(ab 650) und nem dazu passenden Vorbau (90-110mm)?Bin da n bissel ratlos


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich frag mich manchmal wie ihr das mit der Freizeit alle so hinkriegt. ... und ihr macht jeden Tag irgendwo ein Faß auf.
> 
> ...


Das kann ich in den Grundzügen nur bestätigen  (von Produktivität, also da wofür man auch sein Geld bekommt, will ich gar nicht erst anfangen zu reden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

@wahltho: Kennst Du den Bitsatz und den Drehmomentschlüssel von Magura?


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

@MTK-Cube: Fährst Du am Sonntag, 1.7., vor unserem Gresi-Event, die Kronberger CTF mit?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @HKN
> 
> Dange!
> ---
> ...



Günstig und anscheinend auch robust, dafür nicht leicht, ist der FSA xc280, den habe ich am xc  660mm breit.
Wohl auch nicht teuer ist der Easton EA70 vom Torque, der ist 685mm breit 
Ansonsten bin ich noch nichts so breites gefahren.


----------



## Tech3 (20. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: Kennst Du den Bitsatz und den DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel von Magura?



Ich hab gehÃ¶rt der Drehmo soll um die 120â¬ kosten 
Kauf dir lieber ein Proxxon oder WÃ¼rth 

//EDIT:

Der Easton EA70 gefÃ¤llt mir auch gut  Hab ich direkt mal nach geschaut als ich den an deinem Radel gesehen habe.
Brauch ich nur einen gescheiten (gÃ¼nstigen) Vorbau


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juni 2007)

Is dir dein aktueller zu lang?
Der syntace Superforce am T8 macht einen mächtig stabilen Eindruck  aber so richtig günstig ist der nicht...


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Juni 2007)

Guude zusammen,


Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: Kennst Du den Bitsatz und den Drehmomentschlüssel von Magura?


Beim Globus gibts von Proxxon den Drehmomentschlüssel von 4-20 NM für ca. 54 Teuros (und größere Bandbreiten); da bin ich schon länger am Überlegen ...



Arachne schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: Fährst Du am Sonntag, 1.7., vor unserem Gresi-Event, die Kronberger CTF mit?


Ich dachte er wollte ne Runde um seine Hausberge drehen , wenn nicht, könnten wir das durchaus machen (oder meinst Du beides nacheinander)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juni 2007)

Naja, ich geh mal schlafen, mein Sonnenbrand brennt tierisch 

viel Erfolg noch beim Vorbau suchen, aber wenn ich das eben richtig gesehen habe beim Onlinekatalog durchschauen fangen die Vorbauten wirklich erst bei 45-50â¬ an...


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Juni 2007)

Gute Nacht, ich schau morgen mal wieder rein, wenns um die 30k geht.


----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude zusammen,
> 
> Beim Globus gibts von Proxxon den Drehmomentschlüssel von 4-20 NM für ca. 54 Teuros (und größere Bandbreiten); da bin ich schon länger am Überlegen ...
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info!

Ich dachte tatsächlich an beides. Gresi äußerte sich aber noch nicht, was er denn so vor hat.


----------



## Tech3 (20. Juni 2007)

Ich geh auch pennen 
Bye!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juni 2007)

GN8 ihr plauscher..wirklich lange mache ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

aber einpaar postings zum CR aufholen


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

ach keks wirds mit dem bild nun klarer wie er das meint?


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

hmmm...nix los hier


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

hmm dabei ist gerd noch on


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm dabei ist gerd noch on



was soll denn los sein, wenn ich noch on bin?

Soll ich von meinen neuen Laufrädern schwärmen?
Soll ich Dir erzählen, dass ich morgen meine Bremsbeläge, meine Kette und eventuell meine Kassette wechseln werde, zum Gimbi fahre und vorher noch `ne Runde drehe?


----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: Fährst Du am Sonntag, 1.7., vor unserem Gresi-Event, die Kronberger CTF mit?



wieso fragt er mich nicht???  hab ich dir was getan??????? ich hätte dasselbe geantwortet wie der carsten.


----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was soll denn los sein, wenn ich noch on bin?
> 
> Soll ich von meinen neuen Laufrädern schwärmen?
> Soll ich Dir erzählen, dass ich morgen meine Bremsbeläge, meine Kette und eventuell meine Kassette wechseln werde, zum Gimbi fahre und vorher noch `ne Runde drehe?



jo, erzähl mal. ich fahr jetzt aber auch erstmal heim und les die antwort morgen.


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jo, erzähl mal. ich fahr jetzt aber auch erstmal heim und les die antwort morgen.



Wieso willst Du denn schon heim, jetzt wo es gerade so gemütlich bhier wird???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wieso fragt er mich nicht???  hab ich dir was getan??????? ich hätte dasselbe geantwortet wie der carsten.



Nein, nein, nein, Du hast mir nichts getan Du! Du ich hab auch schon daran gedacht Dich zu fragen! Das zählt doch zumindest auch ein wenig!?


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was soll denn los sein, wenn ich noch on bin?
> 
> Soll ich von meinen neuen Laufrädern schwärmen?
> Soll ich Dir erzählen, dass ich morgen meine Bremsbeläge, meine Kette und eventuell meine Kassette wechseln werde, zum Gimbi fahre und vorher noch `ne Runde drehe?



klar, warum nicht. warum doch immer so hier das jeder alles erzählt. halt irgendwas geplauscht...


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach keks wirds mit dem bild nun klarer wie er das meint?



Jo geht  
---

MOIN!


----------



## Frank (21. Juni 2007)

Tach auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2007)

MOrgen, heut ist in Ni Weltuntergang, aber rischdisch


----------



## caroka (21. Juni 2007)

Hier sah es auch so aus. Ist aber ganz unspektakulär verlaufen. 

Schon wieder.... Guten Morgen


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Juni 2007)

Morsche .... und muß los


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wieso fragt er mich nicht???  hab ich dir was getan??????? ich hätte dasselbe geantwortet wie der carsten.


stay cooool, Gerd hat wohl nur mich angefragt, weil hier bis dato über CTF's eher nur gelächelt wurde.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2007)

Heute mach ich blau.  Der Nachbar wollte auf die A***** fahren  mußte, weils Wasser zuhoch steht, wieder zurück. Teilweise steht hier ein halber Meter auf der Strasse. Wir haben Glück das wir kein Wasser im Keller haben. Das Rücklaufventiel bei uns ist immer geschlossen. Der Rest der Nachbarschaft ist abgesoffen. Hab eben schon bei zwei Stück geholfen das Wasser zu entsorgen. Die von Gegenüber sitzen im Eingang auf der Treppe und haben resigniert...


----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> stay cooool, Gerd hat wohl nur mich angefragt, weil hier bis dato über CTF's eher nur gelächelt wurde.



alleine würd ich da niemalsnie mitfahren. in netter gesellschaft ist mir der streckenuntergrund fast egal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2007)

Gestern hab' ich mal wieder einen Brüller erlebt:

hatte per I-net einen kurzen steilen SQ-Lab-Vorbau für mein neues Argon RoCC bestellt.
Gestern kam dann ein Paket, ungelogen ca. 80cm x 50cm x 40cm gross. Da lag dann einsam und verloren der kleine Vorbau drin...


----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern hab' ich mal wieder einen Brüller erlebt:
> 
> hatte per I-net einen kurzen steilen SQ-Lab-Vorbau für mein neues Argon RoCC bestellt.
> Gestern kam dann ein Paket, ungelogen ca. 80cm x 50cm x 40cm gross. Da lag dann einsam und verloren der kleine Vorbau drin...



solange du nur den preis für das kleine paket zahlen musstest ist alles ok.....nur bei dem laden anscheinend nicht!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2007)

Bin jetzt doch auf der A****. hier ist auch alles abgesoffen. Telefon hat auch schon geklingelt, Fabienne sagte das ich zusehen soll wieder heimzukommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2007)

Es kam zwar wohl im Radio, dass in Fischbach die Kanalisation überflutet sei, aber bei uns ist bisher alles ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> MOrgen, heut ist in Ni Weltuntergang, aber rischdisch


Ich weiß, da war ich eben. Durfte heute meine Frau zur Arbeit fahren, weil ich so ein Vollidiot   gestern ins Auto gefahren ist. Wer darf natürlich die ganze Abwicklung machen? Ich natürlich.  
Zumindest ist in der Straße hinten am Gewerbegebiet das Wasser echt bis zur Radnabe hoch. Mit Bugwelle bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> .........weil ich so ein Vollidiot   gestern ins Auto gefahren ist. Wer darf natürlich die ganze Abwicklung machen? Ich natürlich.



da iss die freude groß. kenn ich irgednwoher


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Telefon hat auch schon geklingelt, Fabienne sagte das ich zusehen soll wieder heimzukommen



 Du stehst ja ganz schön unter Druck


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> stay cooool, Gerd hat wohl nur mich angefragt, weil hier bis dato über CTF's eher nur gelächelt wurde.





Maggo schrieb:


> alleine würd ich da niemalsnie mitfahren. in netter gesellschaft ist mir der streckenuntergrund fast egal.



Guten Morgen!

Ihr seid beide mit dem RH meine Taunusplauscher-Lieblings-CTF-Begleiter!  Hat vielleicht auch damit was zu tun, dass ihr die einzigen Taunusplauscher seid, mit denen ich bisher auf einer, oder mehreren CTF/s war (Anspach, Eschborn, Staufen).


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich weiß, da war ich eben. Durfte heute meine Frau zur Arbeit fahren, weil ich so ein Vollidiot   gestern ins Auto gefahren ist. Wer darf natürlich die ganze Abwicklung machen? Ich natürlich.
> Zumindest ist in der Straße hinten am Gewerbegebiet das Wasser echt bis zur Radnabe hoch. Mit Bugwelle bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren.



Doof!


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

Hier hatte es auch gewittert. Nunscheint jedoch die Sonne!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier hatte es auch gewittert. Nunscheint jedoch die Sonne!


Hoffentlich bleibt das so. Wir haben nämlich im Gimbi den Tisch draußen und drinnen wäre heute kein Platz mehr für so viele Leute.


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da iss die freude groß. kenn ich irgednwoher



kommt mir auch sehr bekannt vor  

unfall ist selbst dann schei$$e, wenn man gar net schuld ist. alleine die nervige lauferei usw. braucht keiner ...

bin heute morgen kurz geduscht worden. als ich dann an der nächsten bushaltestelle anhielt, um mir unter dem dach die regenjacke anzuziehen, ließ der regen fast vollständig nach. typisch ...
hab trotzdem mal vorsorglich mehr gas gegeben und bin somit noch rechtzeitig vor dem richtig großen schutt im büro gelandet ...


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt das so. Wir haben nämlich im Gimbi den Tisch draußen und drinnen wäre heute kein Platz mehr für so viele Leute.



bei mir/uns ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass es heute klappt ...
wenn die welt nicht wieder untergeht, werde ich lieber heute abend noch mal auf die tt-strecke zum trailcleaning gehen. bin nämlich samstag auch in der zwickmühle und kann da wahrscheinlich nicht mitmachen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, habe gerade eben erfahren (Rückruf), dass er nicht im Büro, sondern in `ner anderen Ecke unterwegs ist. Schade, vielleicht nächste Woche...



Für das nächste mal kann ich problemlos Shuttle-Service anbieten.



Arachne schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn morgen zum Gimbi?



Ich komme.


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater berichtete mir von einem sehr schönen MTB-Rennen in Erbeskopf am 8 Juli 2007. 







Ich fahre und hätte eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anzubieten. Leider nur für eine Person, mehr passt in mein Kombi nicht rein. Müsste mir mal überlegen einen Fahrradträger zu besorgen, dann könnte ich sogar eine weitere Mitfahrgelegenheiten anbieten.


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Für das nächste mal kann ich problemlos Shuttle-Service anbieten.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich komme.



 Super!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Super!



Fänd' ich auch gut, wenn es beim nächsten Mal beim Gerd und bei Dir SDF klappen würde.


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fänd' ich auch gut, wenn es beim nächsten Mal beim Gerd und bei Dir SDF klappen würde.



Früher, oder später brauche ich wieder `ne Karre!


----------



## fUEL (21. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Schwarzer Kater berichtete mir von einem sehr schönen MTB-Rennen in Erbeskopf am 8 Juli 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Moin, ich würd Dir was von Käsbohrer oder pullman empfehlen mit Bikeanhänger und Platz für 40 Plauscher ( ja , die werden ja immer mehr)








Bin gestern mit dem neuen Bike, daß ich beim Denfeld von der montage Runtergeholt ( vor deren Probefahrt) habe als Testfahrer unterwegs gewesen.

Hab mir 3 mal die Kette runtergeworfen zwischen größtem Ritzel und Speichen, die Schaltung is immer gesprungen.........

..................aber jetzt geht alles ................und wie !!!!!!!!!!!!

exact 10 Kg mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter hab ich nach dem Entfernen manch unnötigen Ballastes ermittelt.

Da werd ich jetzt mal noch vorne 2,1 Mibro drauf machen und wenn die Gabel dann noch gekürzt inst und die Spacer raus sind und die Pussystütze gg eine leichte getauscht ist sollte es sich bei 9,8 bis 9,85 einpendeln.
Potential ist dann nur noch im tatsächlichen Tubelessfahren mit Tubelessready oder extra leichten Tubelessreifen.

Das Teil geht nach vorne...... ungeheuerlich wie die Unterschiede zum schon guten Vorgänger sind........und die Gabel ..........einfach sahne.

Finde daß das Teil auch noch gut aussieht...........

Bilder demnächst, der Akku war leer von der Kamera..und ist schon eingestöpselt.

Drei Macken hab ich mir auch gleich ins Oberrohr gehauen, weil mir das Bike an der Tür angelehnt umgefallen ist.( shit happens)
War schon in der Lackiererei und hab mir passende Farbe geben lassen und ausgebessert.

Nachher gibt es mal wieder ne kleine Regentour und heut abend Meat Loaf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2007)

Die Nachbarschaft haben wir trocken gelegt, jetzt kam der Hilferuf von den Schwiegereltern aus Sprendlingen. Da werd ich jetzt mal hindüsen. Hier ist richtiges Notstandsgebiet. Rundherum blinkts blau, Feuerwehr, THW von überall sind se zum Helfen gekommen. Die Feuerwehr sagte das bis von Mainflingen alles hier ist


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2007)

Wie ist denn die Wetterlage im Wald zwischen Offenbach und Isenburg?

Es soll zwar um die Mittagszeit noch etwas nieseln, aber später bestehen gute Chancen auf ein paar Sonnenstrahlen. Bleibt's bei 19.00 h?


----------



## fUEL (21. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Nachbarschaft haben wir trocken gelegt, jetzt kam der Hilferuf von den Schwiegereltern aus Sprendlingen. Da werd ich jetzt mal hindüsen. Hier ist richtiges Notstandsgebiet. Rundherum blinkts blau, Feuerwehr, THW von überall sind se zum Helfen gekommen. Die Feuerwehr sagte das bis von Mainflingen alles hier ist


 

Verdammte Shice --- tut mir leid für alle da unten im Süden von Frankfurt.


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt das so. Wir haben nämlich im Gimbi den Tisch draußen und drinnen wäre heute kein Platz mehr für so viele Leute.



So soll es werden:





Ich halte es wie gestern. Amtliche Unwetterwahrnung und trotzdem angenehm MTBn.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Wetterlage im Wald zwischen Offenbach und Isenburg?
> 
> Es soll zwar um die Mittagszeit noch etwas nieseln, aber später bestehen gute Chancen auf ein paar Sonnenstrahlen. Bleibt's bei 19.00 h?



Warten wir mal ab was heute Mittag noch kommt


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2007)

Ich stink wie die Toilette....muß erstmal Duschen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Früher, oder später brauche ich wieder `ne Karre!



Ich find' eher früher als später


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Juni 2007)

29200


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2007)

ei gude wie!

das mit dem Wasser im Keller ist echt shice, bevor die hier endlich mal neue Rohre in die Strasse gebuddelt haben hatten wir bei starkem Regen auchs Wasser im Keller, das is der größte shice den man sich mit Wasser vorstellen kann (hierzugegend) 

Jetzt gehts erst mal zu meinem alten Herrn, Bratkartoffeln und Wurstsalat futtern 

Zum 1.7.:wenn ihr CTF fahren wollt fahren wir nur ne kleine Runde über die Hohe Kanzel.
Ansonsten wäre ich mit euch wohl diese Runde über die Platte gefahren (Carsten, Caro, Gerd, ihr kennt die)


----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 29200



gut gemacht. herzlichen glückwunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Juni 2007)

Gelle!
es kommt halt darauf an wann man postet...... 
nicht wie oft!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2007)

Auch von mir Gratulation, Dein Post war zwar 800 Postings zu früh, aber immerhin. Wie siehts denn in OF aus. Hier kommts wieder runter ohne Ende. Ich denk mal das die BMX Bahn auch abgesoffen ist


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Juni 2007)

Zu OF kann ich nix sagen bin in Niederrad. Aber hier regnet es sehr stark! 
Wird bestimmt nix mit der BMX Bahn das ist bestimmt ein Schlammloch.


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

hier schüttet es auch, wenn nicht gleich die sonne brennt komm ich heute nicht zu BMX bahn...eben auch noch gedonnert...sieht wohl heute nicht so nach biken aus 

ach servus...hat wer ne idee zu ner guten goggle?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2007)

Frankfurt City vermeldet Donner, Blitz und Regen.

Ich denke, wir lassen das mit der BMX-Bahn für heute sein. Irgendwie fehlt mir die Lust auf 'ne Schlammpackung.


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

Also BMX Bahn ist  ins Wasser  gefallen  WÖRTLICH


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2007)

Ja ich glaub auch das es so ausgehen wird


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2007)

auf regen folgt garantiert sonnenschein  

ich freu mich schon auf die heimfahrt per bike


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auf regen folgt garantiert sonnenschein
> 
> ich freu mich schon auf die heimfahrt per bike



Hoffentlich kannst Du sie genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

ich geh auch gleich mal ne runde drehen. kanns kaum abwarten.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2007)

Wetterupdate:

Frankfurt City meldet intensiven "Nieselregen". 

Die Sichtweite beträgt im Moment keine 200 Meter. 

Auf den Gehwegen ist im kompletten Innenstadtbereich kein Passant zu sehen.

Ich glaube unsere HK-Achterbahn entwickelt sich bei anhaltendem Regen zu einer Badegumpe.


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin, ich würd Dir was von Käsbohrer oder pullman empfehlen mit Bikeanhänger und Platz für 40 Plauscher ( ja , die werden ja immer mehr)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hört sich toll an!  Viel Spaß heute Abend!


----------



## caroka (21. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ........
> Zum 1.7.:wenn ihr CTF fahren wollt fahren wir nur ne kleine Runde über die Hohe Kanzel.
> Ansonsten wäre ich mit euch wohl diese Runde über die Platte gefahren (Carsten, Caro, Gerd, ihr kennt die)



Kann ich mich noch sehr gut dran erinnern. Da habe ich mir unterwegs doch die Cola gekauft, weil ich mit Unterzuckerung zu kämpfen hatte.  

Ich bin  mit ner "kleinen"  Kresirunde total einverstanden.


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2007)

caro, wahltho : wenn einer von euch in kelkheim ist, kann er mal ein wetterupdate posten. in ner guten stunde würde mich interessieren.

höchst meldet gerade wieder einen fetten regenschutt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> caro, wahltho : wenn einer von euch in kelkheim ist, kann er mal ein wetterupdate posten. in ner guten stunde würde mich interessieren



Sorry, aber ich noch noch länger in FFM.

Gugst Du aber hier:

http://wetter.kelkheim.org/

In der letzten Stunde sind somit in Fischbach 7,0 l/qm runtergekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Heute mach ich blau.  Der Nachbar wollte auf die A***** fahren  mußte, weils Wasser zuhoch steht, wieder zurück. Teilweise steht hier ein halber Meter auf der Strasse. Wir haben Glück das wir kein Wasser im Keller haben. Das Rücklaufventiel bei uns ist immer geschlossen. Der Rest der Nachbarschaft ist abgesoffen. Hab eben schon bei zwei Stück geholfen das Wasser zu entsorgen. Die von Gegenüber sitzen im Eingang auf der Treppe und haben resigniert...





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bin jetzt doch auf der A****. hier ist auch alles abgesoffen. Telefon hat auch schon geklingelt, Fabienne sagte das ich zusehen soll wieder heimzukommen





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Nachbarschaft haben wir trocken gelegt, jetzt kam der Hilferuf von den Schwiegereltern aus Sprendlingen. Da werd ich jetzt mal hindüsen. Hier ist richtiges Notstandsgebiet. Rundherum blinkts blau, Feuerwehr, THW von überall sind se zum Helfen gekommen. Die Feuerwehr sagte das bis von Mainflingen alles hier ist


Oh, wasn Mist...... 


wissefux schrieb:


> caro, wahltho : wenn einer von euch in kelkheim ist, kann er mal ein wetterupdate posten. in ner guten stunde würde mich interessieren.
> 
> höchst meldet gerade wieder einen fetten regenschutt


Momentan regnet es kaum. Ob ich nachher noch hier am PC sitze.......


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach servus...hat wer ne idee zu ner guten goggle?



Seit wann braucht man die denn zum CC fahren


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

In Wiesbaden wird es gerade mal etwas heller. Bis eben regnete es noch.


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Seit wann braucht man die denn zum CC fahren



ok, raus mit der Sprache: Was ist denn das? `Nen Goggel mag ich eigentlich nur gegrillt als Hähnchen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, raus mit der Sprache: Was ist denn das? `Nen Goggel mag ich eigentlich nur gegrillt als Hähnchen!



Er meinte vielleicht 'ne Oakley Goggle...


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Juni 2007)

gude,

also mein ganz persönliches wetterradar meldet: land unter in bad nauheim, auch hier liefen / laufen die kanäle über. unser hinterhof steht seit heute morgen unter wasser. eben habe ich meine katze gesehen wie sie völlig desillusioniert unter dem vordach heraus lugte, pitschnass das tier. aber selbst schuld, wollte ja unbedingt seine 6 kg nach draussen rollen.


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, raus mit der Sprache: Was ist denn das? `Nen Goggel mag ich eigentlich nur gegrillt als Hähnchen!



Eine Motocrossbrille (DH) oder auch Skibrillen sind goggle


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Seit wann braucht man die denn zum CC fahren



es geht doch ums haben und nicht ums benutzen


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Er meinte vielleicht 'ne Oakley Goggle...





Hopi schrieb:


> Eine Motocrossbrille (DH) oder auch Skibrillen sind goggle



Danke! So was müßte ich doch noch aus meinen Mokick-Zeiten irgendwo rumliegen haben - Ok, zumindest das Gummi-Band müßte mittlerweile zerbröselt sein...  Die gab es früher auch mit Abreißscheiben für so `nen Wetter wie heute. Ist dem immer noch so?


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

bei dem wetter draußen gimbi? thorsten und ich würden uns heute abend auch einfinden wenn es trocken wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke! So was müßte ich doch noch aus meinen Mokick-Zeiten irgendwo rumliegen haben - Ok, zumindest das Gummi-Band müßte mittlerweile zerbröselt sein...  Die gab es früher auch mit Abreißscheiben für so `nen Wetter wie heute. Ist dem immer noch so?



ja kannste auch montieren wenn du magst...aber daheim brauche ich die nicht


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Seit wann braucht man die denn zum CC fahren





habkeinnick schrieb:


> es geht doch ums haben und nicht ums benutzen



Mir kamen auf der Autobahn vom Feldi zum Fuxi schon Ff`s entgegen!


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja kannste auch montieren wenn du magst...aber daheim brauche ich die nicht



Daheim Traust Du Dich bei so `nem Wetter nicht raus!?


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir kamen auf der Autobahn vom Feldi zum Fuxi schon Ff`s entgegen!



ist ja auch auf jedenfall die bessere helmwahl wenn man auf sicherheit wert legt...


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Daheim Traust Du Dich bei so `nem Wetter nicht raus!?



daheim ist daheim und draußen ist draußen


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir kamen auf der Autobahn vom Feldi zum Fuxi schon Ff`s entgegen!



Also ich rauf und die runter...


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> daheim ist daheim und draußen ist draußen



brauchst Du daheim Dein Torque?


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> brauchst Du daheim Dein Torque?



daheim steht es - ob ich es in dieser zeit brauche? hmm, net wirklich. hauptsache es wieder da wenn ich nach draußen will -> denn draußen benutze ich es zum fahren...


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist ja auch auf jedenfall die bessere helmwahl wenn man auf sicherheit wert legt...



Stimmt schon (!), aber... Ist halt immer auch `ne Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit. Das Verhältnis zwischen "vorsichtshalber nicht fahren" und "naggisch Fahren" muß wohl jeder für sich selbst finden. Mehr, oder weniger, oder so.

EDIT: Natürlich unter Berücksichtigung aller Verpflichtungen, die dabei eventuell tangiert werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also ich rauf und die runter...



bei nem abflug von 40 und mehr km/h ist ein FF bestimmt der bessere helm


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> daheim steht es - ob ich es in dieser zeit brauche? hmm, net wirklich. hauptsache es wieder da wenn ich nach draußen will -> denn draußen benutze ich es zum fahren...



Ach so!


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Stimmt schon (!), aber... Ist halt immer auch `ne Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit. Das Verhältnis zwischen "vorsichtshalber nicht fahren" und "naggisch Fahren" muß wohl jeder für sich selbst finden. Mehr, oder weniger, oder so.
> 
> EDIT: Natürlich unter Berücksichtigung aller Verpflichtungen, die dabei eventuell tangiert werden...



klar ist das uns beiden klar  ich mag bei schönem wetter auch lieber mit der eierschale fahren. genauso wie mit kurzem trikot und short...sicherer ist aber die art wie hopi usw. fahren. 

ich kauf den FF ja nicht für "normale" touren, sondern wenn ich meine ich muss es doch noch mal mit dem hüppen und so probieren...vielleicht geht die entwicklung bei den FF helmen noch so weiter das man die später einfach so fährt wie jetzt die eierschale. vor 10-15 jahren ist auch so gut wie keiner mit helm gefahren und härter waren die schädel damals auch nicht...


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

@HKN schau mal im Motorrad bedarf die sind günstiger als im Radladen  Ich kann nur dazu raten eine mit DOPPELGLAS zu nehmen da sie nicht ganz so schlimm beschlägt wie eine einfach.


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> @HKN schau mal im Motorrad bedarf die sind günstiger als im Radladen  Ich kann nur dazu raten eine mit DOPPELGLAS zu nehmen da sie nicht ganz so schlimm beschlägt wie eine einfach.



hab mir ne oakley bestellt...wenn es zu arg mit dem beschlagen wird kann ich mir dafür auch ne doppelscheibe holen


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hab mir ne oakley bestellt...wenn es zu arg mit dem beschlagen wird kann ich mir dafür auch ne doppelscheibe holen



selbst schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2007)

wetterfux meldet : von höchst richtung kelkheim zunehmend trocken  
in hornau sind sogar schon die straßen abgetrocknet ...
es gibt aber ordentlich gegenwind !

allerdings nimmt die bewölkung wieder zu und bei der aktuellen lage kann es jederzeit wieder zu schiffen anfangen  

hab wohl ne top zeit zum heimradeln erwischt. hätte ich nicht vorsorgehalber die regenklamotten angezogen, wäre ich sogar trocken geblieben. so war ich halt nass von innen raus


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Ich kann meine MX Brille von Uvex nur empfehlen 

---

Hat noch jemand einen Vorschlag zu nem Riser Lenker (min 650) und nem 90er Vorbau?
Beides natürlich gut und günstig 

---

Ach und Wahltho falls du das liest:
Kommste heut vorbei wegen der Gabel?


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> selbst schuld



richtig


----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich kann meine MX Brille von Uvex nur empfehlen
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



wenns nicht besonders leicht sein soll empfehlen sich die günstigen baureihen der etablierten firmen. ich würde am vorbau auf ne vierfach klemmung wert legen, die einzelnen kräfte sind dann kleiner als bei nur zwei schrauben. dann muss aber auch der lenker dafür freigegeben sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hab mir ne oakley bestellt...wenn es zu arg mit dem beschlagen wird kann ich mir dafür auch ne doppelscheibe holen



Oakley rulez


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Als Lenker nehme ich wohl den Easton EA70. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage: Normal oder Oversize?
Und der Vorbau halt noch..

Griffe werden Oury Grip Griffe rot 'superdick'


----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Als Lenker nehme ich wohl den Easton EA70. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage: Normal oder Oversize?
> Und der Vorbau halt noch..
> 
> Griffe werden Oury Grip Griffe rot 'superdick'



kein oversize. da lassen sich die hebel nicht weit genug nach innen schieben. wenn schon neue griffe dann würd ich gleich ein paar odi lock ons benutzen.


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Als Lenker nehme ich wohl den Easton EA70. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage: Normal oder Oversize?
> Und der Vorbau halt noch..
> 
> Griffe werden Oury Grip Griffe rot 'superdick'



Wenn es nicht aufs Gewicht ankommt, würde ich Schraubgriffe bevorzugen.


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

@ Maggo:
Ok das macht Sinn.

Aber warum Schraubgriffe? so oft werd ich die wohl nicht abmachen.
Lohnt sich da der Aufpreis(doppelt so viel)? Kenn mich damit net aus


----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @ Maggo:
> Ok das macht Sinn.
> 
> Aber warum Schraubgriffe? so oft werd ich die wohl nicht abmachen.
> Lohnt sich da der Aufpreis(doppelt so viel)? Kenn mich damit net aus



also, wenn ein bike mehr als doppelt soviel kostet wie ein anderes reden wir schnell von mehreren tausne deuro, da würd ich mir das auch überlegen. bei ein paar griffen und ner differenz von 10  würd ich da kein geschiss drum machen. ich finde die lohnen sich, auch wenn ich sie nicht laufend dran und abmache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2007)

Schraubgriffe verdrehen sich nicht wenns mal drauf an kommt


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Jutt ich werd mir die auch mal anschauen wenn ich beim Hibike shoppen bin 
Letztendlich nehme ich eh die, die besser in der Hand liegen.
Hast du jetzt noch einen Tipp zum Vorbau? 

Und wann biste mal wieder bei nem Plauschertour mit dabei?
Vermisse die Sprüche ala. "Unter meinem Helm regnets!"


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich kann meine MX Brille von Uvex nur empfehlen
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...094a25c71ca2&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=6

und der Lenker gegen Angstschweiß  
http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=E6a448d5605bc5447027e094a25c71ca2&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=1


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2007)

da steht doch günstig


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Da bekomme ich ja Angstschweiß allein vom Preis 
CR hat schon Recht - günstisch


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da steht doch günstig



 ist es doch


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Na da scheints aber einer dicke zu haben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> CR hat schon Recht - günstisch



Dann würde ich aber eher den FSA (20) als den Easton (70) nehmen


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Der Normale kostet 49â¬ und der OS 59â¬ :hÃ¼pf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Der Normale kostet 49 und der OS 59



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ussefelt-DH-Vorbau-Lenker-Set-2006::4197.html


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Net schlecht aber der Vorbau is zu kurz - leider


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Net schlecht aber der Vorbau is zu kurz - leider



ach blödsinn ich fahre 30mm REICHT


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Ich will ja auch noch bergauf fahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2007)

Der BBB Kram is auch recht günstig...nur ob der gut ist weiß ich nicht, aber meine Flat Pedale von denen halten noch


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der BBB Kram is auch recht günstig...nur ob der gut ist weiß ich nicht, aber meine Flat Pedale von denen halten noch



hast Du jetzt endlich wegen der Gabel angerufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2007)

Ok, das is krass günstig. Für den Preis bekommste ja sonst nur n Lenker oder n Vorbau  von daher würde es sich schon lohnen, selbst wenn du dann doch n längeren Vorbau willst.


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Najut vielen Dank für eure Mühen  (ich weiß bin kompliziert)
Ich werd mich mal beim Hibike umschauen....


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Najut vielen Dank für eure Mühen  (ich weiß bin kompliziert)
> Ich werd mich mal beim Hibike umschauen....



KK  was willst Du denn eigentlich fahren? Mehr wie Crazy oder  mehr softtrail?


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Öh da hab ich mich noch nicht festgelegt.
Erste mal ein bissel Fahrtechnik üben und das Vertrauen ins Bike ausbauen. War letztens auch teilweise so lahm weil ich "vergessen" habe das ich ja jetzt Federung hab 
Dann schaumer weiter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> hast Du jetzt endlich wegen der Gabel angerufen?



natürlich. Ich soll sie zur Überprüfung hinbringen  Hab ich gemeint "ok, dann ruft an wenn meine Gabel die grad da is fertig ist, dann tauschen wir einfach"  solange werde ich halt nicht springen...


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

Also kurzer Vorbau ist sicherheit im Gelände beim langen reicht schon  ein kleiner Stein und Du kannst  dich über den Lenkerverabschieden.


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> natürlich. Ich soll sie zur Überprüfung hinbringen  Hab ich gemeint "ok, dann ruft an wenn meine Gabel die grad da is fertig ist, dann tauschen wir einfach"  solange werde ich halt nicht springen...



Oder Du musst immer auf dem Hinterrad landen


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Hab im Moment 110mm, dachte erst mal an 90 *ratlos*


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hab im Moment 110mm, dachte erst mal an 90 *ratlos*


wegen 20mm willst Du einen neuen Vorbau DAS GLAUB ICH JETZT NICHT


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Glaubs ruhig 
Was würdest du raten? Allerdings für AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Und wann biste mal wieder bei nem Plauschertour mit dabei?
> Vermisse die Sprüche ala. "Unter meinem Helm regnets!"



mal sehn. ich fürchte fast das kh ins wasser fällt. da machts glaub ich bei nassen verhältnissen nicht soooo richtig viel spass.


----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

wie siehts eigentlich bei den anderen mit den k plänen aus? und wer kommt nachher ausser denen von denen ich es bereits weiß zum gimbi?


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Wasn eigentlich Gimbi?


----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

http://www.hof-gimbach.de/

hier findet einmal im monat das treffen der dimb ig rhein taunus statt. es gibt eine tagesordnung und anschliessenden plausch. iss ne nette veranstaltung, komm einfach mal vorbei!


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Hört sich net schlecht an


----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

isses auch net! sonst würden wir da ja nicht hingehe, gelle!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2007)

@ kk: wie gesagt, der Preis ist heiß und zum Ausprobieren nicht zu hoch. Lenker wolltest du ja eh einen, aufs Gewicht kommts dir nicht an und halten wird der sicherlich. Dann weißt du ja ob dir so ein kurzer Vorbau taugt.


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

CR wenn die gabel weg ist und du dein XC wieder fährst können wir ja mal wieder ne runde um den feldi drehen  du wirst dann aud der WAB auch nicht komisch angeschaut und ich kann mitfahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2007)

Das können wir auch so machen, hab ja noch mein Slik-bereiftes HT mit Starrgabelähnlicher Judy vorn als Bordsteindämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Glaubs ruhig
> Was würdest du raten? Allerdings für AM



Nehm das Ding von Bikemailorder und Du wirst sehen es ist geil. Und wenn Du wirklich mal die mega Tour machen willst und Du glaubst das ist zu kurz nimmst Du deinen 110 wieder


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Das Vorbau+Lenkerset hab ich sogar fÃ¼r 35â¬ gefunden  Und das ist der Standardpreis


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2007)

dann schlag zu


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Aye Aye Sir,
Kurs ist auf Hibike gesetzt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2007)

ich glaub die haben schon zu


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Ich bekomme eh erst Mittwoch wieder Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich bekomme eh erst Mittwoch wieder Geld



bekommst Du das wie ich wöchentlich


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Das Vorbau+Lenkerset hab ich sogar für 35 gefunden  Und das ist der Standardpreis



HI BIKE 36,90


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2007)

einfach weils von denen  in den letzen Posts soviele gab auch nochmal von mir


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

da binsch dabei


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich bekomme eh erst Mittwoch wieder Geld



Ich erst wieder am Freitag nächste Woche  dabei würde ich so gern Helm, Handschuhe, Jacke, Drehmo, ... kaufen ...


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

wolt ihr jetzt auch diesen müll machen


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

ich weiß nicht wann


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

und und


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Welchen Müll? 

@CR: Ich bekomme sogar noch schön Urlaubsgeld dazu


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

hab euch  blödes Spiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

na dann ist doch auch der Race face drin


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

ne aber der Easton hats mir schon angetan.
Nur beim Vorbau binsch halt nicht sicher was ich brauche. Daher erste ma was billiges?

//EDIT: 

Die Race Face Preise sind immer ein saftiger Tiefschlag  Nur leider passen die Protektoren so gut


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

man man hol Dir doch das DH set beim HIbike


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Ich hoffe die Schienbeinschoner reichen


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Schienbeinschoner reichen



willstr Du dir die FR holen ? die sind zwar sehr gut aber mich stört es das sie keinen Wadenschutz haben


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Hab die FR hier neben mir liegen 
Waren die einzigen die mir gescheit gepasst haben.
Und den ersten Sturz haben sie auch gut mitgemacht

//EDIT:

Und wegen der Waden -  Kampfspuren müssen sein


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

das kann nur ein Angestellter sagen


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Hast du Probleme mit Kratzern an deinem Astralkörper ?


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hast du Probleme mit Kratzern an deinem Astralkörper ?



na klar ich bin ein softi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

bohhhh ist mir schlecht ich habe eine M&M Vergiftung :kotz:


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Du Ärmster

Trink mal nen schönen eiskalten Line oder Blutwurz


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> .........Blutwurz


:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:
:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:
:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Bist echt ein Softi


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

es gibt Dinge die muss man nicht Essen


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Datt ist doch auch was zu trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2007)

was auch immer Blutwurz ist (ich kenne nur Blutwurst, und die am liebsten Sauer eingelegt ), ich gehe schlafen

Gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

So und nun noch etwas für das WE damit Ihr alle voller Freude auf eure Bikes springt  


http://youtube.com/watch?v=4blahxuuhxg


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Nacht CR

Und Blutwurz ist ein lecker Schnaps


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Nacht CR
> 
> Und Blutwurz ist ein lecker Schnaps



trinke ich auch nicht


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juni 2007)

Au ja Hopi da bekomme ich richtig Lust mich zu erden 
Der unfreiwillige Superman ist geil


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Au ja Hopi da bekomme ich richtig Lust mich zu erden
> Der unfreiwillige Superman ist geil



Der Typ bei 6:45 dass ist immer meine größte Sorge zu weit oder kurz zu springen. Genau das selbe wie am Ende hast Du hier in OF am Bombenkrater zumindest im Herbst war es noch so.


----------



## Arachne (21. Juni 2007)

Mein Vorbau ist 130mm lang und ich steige nicht bei jedem kleinen Stein über den Lenker ab.


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Vorbau ist 130mm lang und ich steige nicht bei jedem kleinen Stein über den Lenker ab.



DANN FAHR MAL MIR HINTERHER


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> DANN FAHR MAL MIR HINTERHER



ok, mach ich!  Aber Du fährst da lang, wo ich Dir sage...


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

hehe 

Aber passende Laufräder für so Aktionen haste ja jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> Aber passende Laufräder für so Aktionen haste ja jetzt!


----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

Probier mal die Fotos zu laden:


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> So und nun noch etwas für das WE damit Ihr alle voller Freude auf eure Bikes springt
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=4blahxuuhxg



aua


----------



## saharadesertfox (22. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Probier mal die Fotos zu laden:



Ist jetzt die 9cm Gabel dran?

Fährst du auch Erbeskopf?


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, mach ich!  Aber Du fährst da lang, wo ich Dir sage...



NO WAY  ich will Dir doch zeigen wo dein Vorbau schlecht ist


----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ist jetzt die 9cm Gabel dran?
> 
> Fährst du auch Erbeskopf?


Hi, nee noch die 80 er - nächste woche kommt das Teil. 

Erbeskopf muss mal gugge ob ich da bin- mal sehen.

Willst Dich wohl mit mir duellieren - langsam bin ich net zumindest net in einem Rennen.

Aber 82 kg plus 10 fürs bike und 2 für Getränke und Werkzeug ist 94

63 kg plus 18 plus 2 ist 83 , du bist 11 kg im Vorteil, also müsst ich ca 15 % mehr Muskulatur und Trainingszustand haben, um vor Dir zu sein im Ziel  

Spannend!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Frank

Das Konzert war mega Geil

Hab geguggt - bin in den Dolomiten zum Bikeurlaub - das Duell holen wir nach!!!!!

Wie war es im Gimbi???


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

Nacht Leute !


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juni 2007)

GN8 keks

cooles bike fuel...schöner renner

hier noch mal ein sehenswertes video...das macht bestimmt laune (ok, dem mädel vielleicht nicht so)

LINK


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie war es im Gimbi???


Kühl, aber trocken, lustig und lecker. 

Geiles Bike, nur mir leider ´nen Tick zu klein.  Optisch wunderbar stimmig und funktionell bin ich von der Gabel echt begeistert!


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

moin !

@fuel : warum hast du deinen namen nicht auch so schick schreiben lassen, wie deinen nick   

schönes bike  aber : rein optisch gefallen mir diese gabeln nicht so gut. aber wenn´s gut funktioniert, so what ...
mit ner klassischen gabel würde mir es noch besser gefallen. ist halt geschmackssache ...

aber 9,55 kg für ein fully ist natürlich


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Aber 82 kg plus 10 fürs bike und 2 für Getränke und Werkzeug ist 94
> 
> 63 kg plus 18 plus 2 ist 83 , du bist 11 kg im Vorteil, also müsst ich ca 15 % mehr Muskulatur und Trainingszustand haben, um vor Dir zu sein im Ziel



mein systemgewicht liegt z.z. jenseits der 100  muß mal wieder an mir selbst tunen ...


----------



## Maggo (22. Juni 2007)

@frank: schicke kiste. sieht verdammt schnell aus, an der präsentation muss aber noch gearbeitet werden

@rest:moin.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

@wahltho : wie findest du die rohloff-kombination *44/17 *?

laut rohloff-tabelle fast identische bandbreite wie meine alte 42/16, scheint jedoch im kleinsten gang minimal leichter zu sein ( *44/17* entspricht laut tabelle 22/30 *bzw. 24/34*, *42/16 *aber 22/30 *bzw. 24/32*  )

hibike hat 17 er ritzel vorrätig, 16 er mind. 3 wochen lieferzeit ...

wie sieht das bei einem 17 er mit dem kettenspannweg aus ?

hast du das nötige werkzeug und könntest mir notfalls beim umbau helfen ?


----------



## padres-team (22. Juni 2007)

Frank: supergeiles Teil, vorallem die Gabel. Naja werde die ja evtl. auch ein 2 monaten fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> @fuel : warum hast du deinen namen nicht auch so schick schreiben lassen, wie deinen nick
> 
> ...


 

Moin, moin - sind 9,95 spiegelt ein wenig an der Stelle!


----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Frank: supergeiles Teil, vorallem die Gabel. Naja werde die ja evtl. auch ein 2 monaten fahren.


 

Vor allem kein Bremsnicken und so steif wie ne Reba.

Großer Vorteil beim Kurvenfahren mit dem Nicht-Bremsnicken, da kein Speedverlust.

Für Race echt ein Hammer das Teil und supersoftes Ansprechen. Nur die Optik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig weil bei dem Preis müßtes ein Schmuckstück sein.


----------



## padres-team (22. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vor allem kein Bremsnicken und so steif wie ne Reba.
> 
> Großer Vorteil beim Kurvenfahren mit dem Nicht-Bremsnicken, da kein Speedverlust.
> 
> Für Race echt ein Hammer das Teil und supersoftes Ansprechen. Nur die Optik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig weil bei dem Preis müßtes ein Schmuckstück sein.


 
Ich muss die haben, Optik finde ich super, hebt sich von den anderen sachen voll ab, so wie die Headshock oder die Lefty. Das gefällt mir an den beiden Gabeln und wenn sie dann noch so gut ist wie du sagst na dann gleich ran ans Bike


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Ich muss die haben, Optik finde ich super, hebt sich von den anderen sachen voll ab, so wie die Headshock oder die Lefty. Das gefällt mir an den beiden Gabeln und wenn sie dann noch so gut ist wie du sagst na dann gleich ran ans Bike



lefty und fatty finde ich optisch wesentlich besser  . aber da diese konstruktion offensichtlich auch funktionelle vorteile hat, ist sie sicher nicht schlecht.
frage mich nur, warum man diese gabel dann nicht öfter an bikes sieht   der preis zu hoch ?
im rennzirkus müsste man sowas bei den beschriebenen vorteilen doch eigentlich öfter sehen, oder ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> frage mich nur, warum man diese gabel dann nicht öfter an bikes sieht   der preis zu hoch ?


Leider seeeehr teuer, Optik gewöhnungsbedürftig (ich mags!) und bisher gab es auch immer wieder Meldungen wegen der Haltbarkeit der Lager und des GA-Dämpfers. Soll mit der neusten Generation aber besser geworden sein.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Leider seeeehr teuer, Optik gewöhnungsbedürftig (ich mags!) und bisher gab es auch immer wieder Meldungen wegen der Haltbarkeit der Lager und des GA-Dämpfers. Soll mit der neusten Generation aber besser geworden sein.



die gabel ist wohl nur bis 85 kg zugelassen  . würde ich zwar grade noch so erfüllen, würde mich dabei aber nicht unbedingt wohl fühlen ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die gabel ist wohl nur bis 85 kg zugelassen  . würde ich zwar grade noch so erfüllen, würde mich dabei aber nicht unbedingt wohl fühlen ...


Das hängt aber meines Wissens von dem GA-Luftdämpfer ab, der nur bis zu dieser Marke zugelassen ist und halt wohl auch vom Carbonschaftrohr. Wenn man die mit Aluschaft und ´nem anderen Dämpfer nimmt, wiegt sie auch nicht viel mehr und ist stabil genug. Ich hätte da zumindest keine Bedenken. Würd mich eh mal interessieren ob man da z.B. auch einen DT-Dämpfer o.ä. dran bekäme.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

kann man in diese gabel einen x-beliebigen dämpfer einbauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit



wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho : wie findest du die rohloff-kombination *44/17 *?
> 
> laut rohloff-tabelle fast identische bandbreite wie meine alte 42/16, scheint jedoch im kleinsten gang minimal leichter zu sein ( *44/17* entspricht laut tabelle 22/30 *bzw. 24/34*, *42/16 *aber 22/30 *bzw. 24/32*  )
> 
> ...



44/17 wollte ich ursprünglich am Argon RoCC meiner Frau montieren. Das war aber hinsichtlich des Spannwegs nicht optimal. Deshalb habe ich dann 40/16 montiert. Von TS Specialité gibt es ein 40er Kettenblatt für Hollowtech II.

Ich hatte Dir ja bereits einen Test mit einem 16er-Ritzel aus meinem Ersatzteillager angeboten. Bei www.vaust.com, m.E. der beste Shop für Rohloff & -zubehör sind 16er Ritzel übrigens sofort lieferbar.

Natürlich habe ich auch das notwendige Werkzeug für den Ritzelwechsel


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das hängt aber meines Wissens von dem GA-Luftdämpfer ab, der nur bis zu dieser Marke zugelassen ist und halt wohl auch vom Carbonschaftrohr. Wenn man die mit Aluschaft und ´nem anderen Dämpfer nimmt, wiegt sie auch nicht viel mehr und ist stabil genug. Ich hätte da zumindest keine Bedenken. Würd mich eh mal interessieren ob man da z.B. auch einen DT-Dämpfer o.ä. dran bekäme.





wissefux schrieb:


> kann man in diese gabel einen x-beliebigen dämpfer einbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> DANN FAHR MAL MIR HINTERHER





Arachne schrieb:


> ok, mach ich!  Aber Du fährst da lang, wo ich Dir sage...




Gerd, so wie ich Hopis Wege & Fahrweise einschätze, würde ich soche Tests mit Deinem derzeitigen Plastikhobel unterlassen,ansonsten besteht die Gefahr, dass der hinterher nur noch was für den gelben Sack ist


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 44/17 wollte ich ursprünglich am Argon RoCC meiner Frau montieren. Das war aber hinsichtlich des Spannwegs nicht optimal. Deshalb habe ich dann 40/16 montiert. Von TS Specialité gibt es ein 40er Kettenblatt für Hollowtech II.
> 
> Ich hatte Dir ja bereits einen Test mit einem 16er-Ritzel aus meinem Ersatzteillager angeboten. Bei www.vaust.com, m.E. der beste Shop für Rohloff & -zubehör sind 16er Ritzel übrigens sofort lieferbar.
> 
> Natürlich habe ich auch das notwendige Werkzeug für den Ritzelwechsel



also die 44/16 bringt mir dann nicht soviel, da mir da immer noch ca. 3 gänge fehlen würden ...
mein ziel wäre schon, eine 22/32 oder 22/34 im kleinsten gang hinzubekommen.
sieht aber ganz so aus, als müsste ich dazu doch sowohl kettenblatt als auch ritzel tauschen müssen. da mein 44 er kettenblatt aber nagelneu ist, wollte ich im ersten schritt nur das ritzel tauschen ... mit 44/17 käme ich der für mich idealen übersetzung halt schon ziemlich nahe und bräuchte somit nur ein neues ritzel ...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

@fuel: Coole Kiste , aber nix für mich


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

Morgen zusammen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen  Kaffee schmeckt............und wie ist das Wetter........


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen



moin lugga ! und wieder alles im trockenen ?


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

moin rh, kaffee hat mir noch nie geschmeckt :kotz:  und das wetter ist noch ganz passabel


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juni 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## Maggo (22. Juni 2007)

was mich mal brennend interessieren würde ist ob man in die german a gabel auch nen anderen dämpfer einbauen kann. 

@fux und katz: habt ihr da irgendwelche verwertbaren erfahrungswerte??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

moin hkn


----------



## Maggo (22. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher



das wird ja immer schlimmer mit dir, ab ins bett.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was mich mal brennend interessieren würde ist ob man in die german a gabel auch nen anderen dämpfer einbauen kann.
> 
> @fux und katz: habt ihr da irgendwelche verwertbaren erfahrungswerte??



wir   das haben wir beide doch selber zeitgleich gefragt ...
hier ist jetzt kollektives plauscher-wissen gefragt


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin rh, kaffee hat mir noch nie geschmeckt :kotz:  und das wetter ist noch ganz passabel



Moin Fuxi, krichst nen Grünen Tee von mir............


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Fuxi, krichst nen Grünen Tee von mir............



auch net besser  ...
ich mag eigentlich nur kaltgetränke, außer in ganz seltenen fällen mal nen kakao ...

so ein schöner sauergespritzter wär mir jetzt ganz lieb


----------



## Maggo (22. Juni 2007)

da wär ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das wird ja immer schlimmer mit dir, ab ins bett.



ich weiß ja auch nicht...klingelt die briefträgerin und fragt ob ich ihr starthilfe geben kann...sonst hat die keine sorgen?  mitten in der nacht.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch net besser  ...
> ich mag eigentlich nur kaltgetränke, außer in ganz seltenen fällen mal nen kakao ...
> 
> so ein schöner sauergespritzter wär mir jetzt ganz lieb



kakao ist toll, kaltgetränke auch am besten ohne alk - kaffee oder tee naja, auch nix für mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2007)

Ich trinke weder Alkhohol, noch rauche ich, aber ...

... Koffein in Form von Espresso


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin lugga ! und wieder alles im trockenen ?



Drin is alles wieder trocken, was für ein Tag gestern


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da wär ich dabei.



Beim Kakao.....


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich trinke weder Alkhohol, noch rauche ich, aber ...
> 
> ... Koffein in Form von Espresso





wie keinen Wein kein Bier bohhh ist dein Leben langweilig  


Aber Espresso   immer dabei


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich weiß ja auch nicht...klingelt die briefträgerin und fragt ob ich ihr starthilfe geben kann...sonst hat die keine sorgen?  mitten in der nacht.



Wie sieht sie denn aus?!      .......  ? ..... ?


----------



## Maggo (22. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich weiß ja auch nicht...klingelt die briefträgerin und fragt ob ich ihr starthilfe geben kann...sonst hat die keine sorgen?  mitten in der nacht.



die sinn doch sonst immer zu fuss unnerwechs??


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wie sieht sie denn aus?!      .......  ? ..... ?




 <- so. 

ich hab mal bei amazon nen spiel für > 18 bestellt. da kam ein doppel  legger mädche vorbei und hat mein alter kontrolliert


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die sinn doch sonst immer zu fuss unnerwechs??



bei uns auf den käffern wäre das vielleicht etwas zuviel des guten. die haben mehrere ortsteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

Moin Maggo  Ich steig mal in die Duusche und geh dann zum Frühstück..........oder erstmal auf die Rolle.....  ?


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> <- so.
> 
> ich hab mal bei amazon nen spiel für > 18 bestellt. da kam ein doppel  legger mädche vorbei und hat mein alter kontrolliert


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... was für ein Tag gestern



das habbe mer annerswo gemerkt


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich hab mal bei amazon nen spiel für > 18 bestellt. da kam ein doppel  legger mädche vorbei und hat mein alter kontrolliert



Könnte......ich.......................ja ...auch ..mal............................etwas........................................bestellen


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd, so wie ich Hopis Wege & Fahrweise einschätze, würde ich soche Tests mit Deinem derzeitigen Plastikhobel unterlassen,ansonsten besteht die Gefahr, dass der hinterher nur noch was für den gelben Sack ist



Guten Morgen,

dachte ich mir...


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin rh, kaffee hat mir noch nie geschmeckt :kotz:  und das wetter ist noch ganz passabel



Geschichte....

Auf meinem Weg zur A***** fing es schon in Massenheim an zu regnen. Allerdings nur leicht.  Sieht halt nur alles grau in grau aus.


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Fuxi, krichst nen Grünen Tee von mir............



und ich???


----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

Bilder für Maggo wg der Präsentation 









hoffe die Präsentation ist nun genehm


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und ich???



Du bist doch ein MANN und Echter KERL................Du bekommst nen Latte M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Du bist doch ein MANN und Echter KERL................Du bekommst nen Latte M.



des heißt m....latte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2007)

@fUEL: Wirklich ein sehr schönes Bike 

Frage zur Gabel: Wie verhält es sich mit der Dauerhaltbarkeit und der Wartungsintensität?


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Maggo  Ich steig mal in die Duusche und geh dann zum Frühstück..........oder erstmal auf die Rolle.....  ?



Wolltest Du nicht gestern Abend noch?! Warst Du?

Nach einer kurzen Anlaufphase war die Heimfahrt vom Gimbi eigentlich noch ganz nett. Waren nochmal acht, oder neun Kilometer und beim Fahren wesentlich wärmer, als beim Sitzen.


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> des heißt m....latte



@Maggo: Was für Dich, ganz bestimmt nicht zu hetero!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wolltest Du nicht gestern Abend noch?! Warst Du?
> 
> Nach einer kurzen Anlaufphase war die Heimfahrt vom Gimbi eigentlich noch ganz nett. Waren nochmal acht, oder neun Kilometer und beim Fahren wesentlich wärmer, als beim Sitzen.



Neee   Ich rolle gerade............Schwitz.........


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: Was für Dich, ganz bestimmt nicht zu hetero!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Du bist doch ein MANN und Echter KERL................Du bekommst nen Latte M.



trinke ich zwar auch, aber `nen Gt wäre mir wesentlich lieber!

Der ist gesünder, leistungsfördernder! MAche mir am Besten gleich mal einen...


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juni 2007)

gude gerd...

@RH - das habe ich mir auch gedacht und gleich noch einpaar sachen bestellt. nur das legger mädchen kam nicht mehr


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



guckst Du da


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> des heißt m....latte



?????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2007)

Leut' wer fährt denn heute nachmittag noch in den Taunus?

KillerN hat wegen Matschangst gekniffen?


----------



## Maggo (22. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bilder für Maggo wg der Präsentation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die typen im cc kunstwerke thread würden dich steinigen. so lauten deren regeln:

vorbau umdrehen (iss klar!!!!)
von der antriebsseite fotografieren
kurbeln waagrecht

und was mir jetzt noch aufgefallen ist, die schrift auf deinen reifen steht nicht exakt über dem ventil. das ist einfach unverzeihlich....


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude gerd...
> 
> @RH - das habe ich mir auch gedacht und gleich noch einpaar sachen bestellt. nur das legger mädchen kam nicht mehr



Ach herrje, jetzt hast Du die Bude voller Adult-Spiele.... Muß Dich doch mal besuchen!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude gerd...
> 
> @RH - das habe ich mir auch gedacht und gleich noch einpaar sachen bestellt. nur das legger mädchen kam nicht mehr



DICH..................kennt sie ja nun...........


----------



## Maggo (22. Juni 2007)

@fuel: die reifen hatte ich auch mal. top teile


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leut' wer fährt denn heute nachmittag noch in den Taunus?
> 
> KillerN hat wegen Matschangst gekniffen?



Schul-Kinder-Nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach herrje, jetzt hast Du die Bude voller Adult-Spiele.... Muß Dich doch mal besuchen!



*lachweg* - außer STALKER ist aber nix installiert, ein spiel auf geschäfts pc ist ja ok


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... das habe ich mir auch gedacht und gleich noch einpaar sachen bestellt. nur das legger mädchen kam nicht mehr



kannste was entbehren ?


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> DICH..................kennt sie ja nun...........



Die sind doch nicht alle so!........................................?


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @fuel: die reifen hatte ich auch mal. top teile



was für reifen sind das und warum hast du sie nicht mehr, wenn sie top waren


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kannste was entbehren ?



Genau, schmeiß, wenn nötig, Office runter! Ich weiß sowieso nicht, wieso hier im Haus an den Solitair-Spielstationen Office-Lizenzen verschwendet werde!!!


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

rh, glückwunsch zur kampflosen 400


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lachweg* - außer STALKER ist aber nix installiert, ein spiel auf geschäfts pc ist ja ok



Du hast S_T_A_L_K_E_R! ich habe es aus   Protest nicht gekauft und war auch von der Demo sehr enttäuscht


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was für reifen sind das und warum hast du sie nicht mehr, wenn sie top waren



triefender Sarkasmus...


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast S_T_A_L_K_E_R! ich habe es aus   Protest nicht gekauft und war auch von der Demo sehr enttäuscht



Hallo, da ging es doch um die Überbringerin!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> triefender Sarkasmus...



dann gehört der  statt der   hinter den satz


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> rh, glückwunsch zur kampflosen 400


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

Noch 20 min.............


----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @fUEL: Wirklich ein sehr schönes Bike
> 
> Frage zur Gabel: Wie verhält es sich mit der Dauerhaltbarkeit und der Wartungsintensität?


 
Du beliebst zu scherzen nach 60km Fahrleistung keine Ahnung.
Ich hab die private Telenummer vom Herstellercheffe und einen Händler, der sich auch mit dem Teil auf den Trails erfreut........der hatte noch kein Problem bei ca 4500 km seit er das Teil fährt


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast S_T_A_L_K_E_R! ich habe es aus   Protest nicht gekauft und war auch von der Demo sehr enttäuscht



ich hab soviele jahre drauf gewartet, dann wollte ich es halt trotzdem haben. die solostory gefällt mir auch ganz gut - obwohl ich schon mehrere wochen nicht gespielt habe und auch nicht ganz durch bin.

der multiplayermodus gefällt mir nicht...BF2 war ganz nett, fesselt mich aber auch nicht mehr. wedge spielt das immer noch voll gerne. Fear und CoD haben auch gerockt. Fear als Solo und CoD 1+2 als MP - aber auch die spiele ich zur Zeit nicht.


----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die typen im cc kunstwerke thread würden dich steinigen. so lauten deren regeln:
> 
> vorbau umdrehen (iss klar!!!!)
> von der antriebsseite fotografieren
> ...


Das ist ein Fahrrad kein Fotografierrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und was mir jetzt noch aufgefallen ist, die schrift auf deinen reifen steht nicht exakt über dem ventil. das ist einfach unverzeihlich....



Das gibt eine glatte 6


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der multiplayermodus gefällt mir nicht...BF2 war ganz nett, fesselt mich aber auch nicht mehr. wedge spielt das immer noch voll gerne. Fear und CoD haben auch gerockt. Fear als Solo und CoD 1+2 als MP - aber auch die spiele ich zur Zeit nicht.



Jo BF2 ist nett obwohl ich BFV wegen der Musik in den Helis mehr mochte (da bin ich auch besser) 
Ich glaube wir müssen mal BF2 zusammen zocken  ich brauch mal jemand auf den ich mich verlassen kann  beim  Spawn einnehmen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fahrrad kein Fotografierrad



Trotz der begründeten Einwände..............sieht fein aus  

60 min. Rolle...........und die Sonne lacht über OBU


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir müssen mal BF2 zusammen zocken  ich brauch mal jemand auf den ich mich verlassen kann  beim  Spawn einnehmen.



ich habs ja nicht mal mehr installiert...kannst aber gerne mit bodo spielen, der zockt das noch mehrmals die woche und ist auch ne ganze ecke besser als ich in dem spiel


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Trotz der begründeten Einwände..............sieht fein aus
> 
> 60 min. Rolle...........und die Sonne lacht über OBU



Ach so, dass waren die "noch 20min", Du wolltest `ne Stunde auf dem Folterteil aushalten...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> und einen Händler, der sich auch mit dem Teil auf den Trails erfreut........der hatte noch kein Problem bei ca 4500 km seit er das Teil fährt


Aha. Hat er dir nicht gesagt, daß er mittlerweile den dritten Dämpfer drin hat. War zwar ein Vorserienmodell, aber mal sehen.


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Aha. Hat er dir nicht gesagt, daß er mittlerweile den dritten Dämpfer drin hat. War zwar ein Vorserienmodell, aber mal sehen.



 bei 4000km...


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ......bodo spielen,



DER MIT DEM BAGGER


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich weiß ja auch nicht...klingelt die briefträgerin und fragt ob ich ihr starthilfe geben kann...sonst hat die keine sorgen?  mitten in der nacht.



Bei Hkn klingelt die Briefträgerin zweimal  

--

So guten Morgen Leuts 
Schön wenn man frei hat 

--

Und wenn BF dann 1942 
// Und STALKER würd ich auch gern mal anspielen. Habsch aber kein Geld für..*hust*


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Bei Hkn klingelt die Briefträgerin zweimal



   Das 1. und letzte Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Bei Hkn klingelt die Briefträgerin zweimal




tut er das? schön wäre es gewesen, eigentlich sollte ja der FF heute kommen...ist aber noch nix da und ich gleich auf dem weg zu canyon...


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Das 1. und letzte Mal



du bist doof  nu mag ich dich nicht mehr - so nu hast du´s


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du bist doof  nu mag ich dich nicht mehr - so nu hast du´s



 .......... ..................... .........................................


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juni 2007)

Geh frühstücken. Tschau (Ciao)

Maggo, ich ruf Dich gleich an


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Bei Hkn klingelt die Briefträgerin zweimal
> 
> 
> // Und STALKER würd ich auch gern mal anspielen. Habsch aber kein Geld für..*hust*



hol Dir mal die Demo ist zwar leider nur ein kurzer rundlauf ohne Aktion aber es reichte um zu wissen BRAUCH MAN NICHT 

Da war ja FARCRY von der Grafik schon ganz nah dran und das ist nun schon ewig auf dem Markt.
Stalker haben sie einfach zu oft verschoben, vor 3 Jahren wäre es gut gewesen! aber heute. Wart mal ab wenn CRYTEK sein neues auf den Markt bringt


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

Bye Hirsch 

Und hkn was willsten bei canyon? das neue xc bike abhohlen ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Bei Hkn klingelt die Briefträgerin zweimal



Hat Hkn denn auch 'nen Küchentisch?


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

@ Hopi:

bin schon am laden  SP demo wär mir zwar lieber gewesen aber naja ... 

Und Farcry habe ich nie gespielt ..


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hat Hkn denn auch 'nen Küchentisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @ Hopi:
> 
> bin schon am laden  SP demo wär mir zwar lieber gewesen aber naja ...
> 
> Und Farcry habe ich nie gespielt ..



kannst Du von mir mal haben. Ist was für ein Regen WE aber das geht echt ab etwas wie HALO aber vieeeellllll besser.
Die KI ist nicht schlecht das WASSER ist der Hammer.


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso hat der Typ von Deinem Benutzerbild keinen Helm Auf???





Hopi schrieb:


> DAS KANN NUR EIN CCler SAGEN





Hopi schrieb:


> Du wirst wohl keinen DH/FRler sehen der mit seinem FF Helm den Berg rauf fährt nicht mal die jungs die mit Dirthelm fahren machen das. Höchstens mal in einer zwischen Passage wo es kurz wieder hoch geht. Und warum auch die Chance einen Unfall im Uphill zu haben ist fast gleich null.
> Gibt echt auf der WAB nur 2 Gefahrenquellen bösartige Wanderer mit Stock und CCler die den Berg runter kommen





Arachne schrieb:


> Nach dieser Definition bin ich kein CCler. Ich fahre trailig rauf und runter. Eventuell fährst Du mehr WABs bergauf als ich. - Uuups: Off-Topic -> Plauschfred





Hopi schrieb:


> ich habe ja auch nicht dich angesprochen


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

du bist nicht allein. Ich verstehe auch nichts


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> du bist nicht allein. Ich verstehe auch nichts



Hast Du nur meinen obigen Beitrag gelesen, oder die Diskussion im Helm-Fred verfolgt?


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

Erst das oben. Dann dachte ich mir du hast bestimmt einen Post vergessen...hab nachgesehn aber dem war nicht so


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

@KK es geht um diesen SCHWACHSINN mit dem Helm und das Ihn manche nicht im uphill tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bei 4000km...


Wie gesagt Vorserie. Die sind nicht für Haltbarkeit, sondern fürs Ausprobieren gebaut und das war auch vornweg bekannt. Trotzdem ist der Dämpfer das Teil an der Gabel, das mir nicht ganz geheuer ist. Der ist halt schon extrem Leichtbau. Kaufen würd ich sie trotzdem sofort, wenn ich die Kohle hätte.


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

Kostet doch nur um die 1k


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du beliebst zu scherzen nach 60km Fahrleistung keine Ahnung.
> Ich hab die private Telenummer vom Herstellercheffe und einen Händler, der sich auch mit dem Teil auf den Trails erfreut........der hatte noch kein Problem bei ca 4500 km seit er das Teil fährt



Sorry Frank, ich dachte die Gabel hättest Du schon vorher gehabt


----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Kostet doch nur um die 1k


plus 50%


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

Also soviel wie mein ganzes Rad


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

ei gude wie!

dafür kauf ich lieber ein Bike


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Also soviel wie mein ganzes Rad



Dafür hält dein Rad vielleicht länger  dann hast Du eine bessere NUTUNGSZEIT - KOSTEN BILANZ


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> dafür kauf ich lieber ein Bike



...und schrottelst es...

Gabel getauscht?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und schrottelst es...
> 
> Gabel getauscht?



ich habe noch kein Bike geschrottet...

ich rechne mit mind. 2, eher 4... Wochen wg. der Gabel.


@ hkn: was machst du schon wieder bei Canyon?


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

@Hopi

Also die Stalker Demo ist mir eindeutig zu russisch  Ich hab keine Ahnung warum das bei mir nicht gescheit läuft und wo ich klicken muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @Hopi
> 
> Also die Stalker Demo ist mir eindeutig zu russisch  Ich hab keine Ahnung warum das bei mir nicht gescheit läuft und wo ich klicken muss



 sie bringt auch nix weil da kein Gegner kommt! ist nur wegen der Grafik mal ganz nett sie sich anzusehen. Das Feuer haben sie gut gemacht das die Luft  flimmert. Aber sonst war es das warten nicht wert.
Also wenn Du mal wieder Samstags am Berg bist sag mir bescheid dann nehme ich mal FARCRY mit.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

Was mache mer dann jetzt mitem Sonndach?


----------



## Maggo (22. Juni 2007)

faaaahn wenns net schüttet. ich denk vor samstag abend finden wirs nicht raus.


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was mache mer dann jetzt mitem Sonndach?





Maggo schrieb:


> faaaahn wenns net schüttet. ich denk vor samstag abend finden wirs nicht raus.



Eventuell nochmal Sonntag Morgen durchklingeln.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eventuell nochmal Sonntag Morgen durchklingeln.



 
Weiß eigentlich irgendjemand wer alles mitkommt, wo laufen denn die Infos zusammen? Beim Maggo?


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

WOOW 

Heddernheim meldet Sintflutartigen Platzregen!


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Weiß eigegtnlich irgendjemand wer alles mitkommt, wo laufen denn die Infos zusammen? Beim Maggo?



Also ich dachte bei euch... So wie wahrscheinlich jeder von sich aus ausgeht, dass es bei den anderen sein muß. 

Ich hatte mich noch nicht definitiv geäußert, weil es noch nicht sicher war, dass ich überhaupt könnte. Nun würde ich, wenn man mit einigermaßen trockenen Spitzkehren rechnen könnte. Sonst macht mir die Runde definitiv zu wenig Spaß.


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> WOOW
> 
> Heddernheim meldet Sintflutartigen Platzregen!



Ich habe für die heutige Rückfahrt `nen überdachten Rollstuhl (Auto)! 

Aber nur, weil ich morgen a******* muß...


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> WOOW
> 
> Heddernheim meldet Sintflutartigen Platzregen!


 wenn dass so weiter geht  braucht man im Taunus bald ein Kanu und kein Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wenn dass so weiter geht  braucht man im Taunus bald ein Kanu und kein Bike



Tretboot (vollgefedert)?


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Tragen Bootsfahrer Helme???


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)




----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> dafür kauf ich lieber ein Bike


-......wo die Gabel von Anfang an nicht funzt


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tragen Bootsfahrer Helme???



na klar   aber nie uphill


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tragen Bootsfahrer Helme???



Kommt drauf an ob bergauf oder bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Vorserie. Die sind nicht für Haltbarkeit, sondern fürs Ausprobieren gebaut und das war auch vornweg bekannt. Trotzdem ist der Dämpfer das Teil an der Gabel, das mir nicht ganz geheuer ist. Der ist halt schon extrem Leichtbau. Kaufen würd ich sie trotzdem sofort, wenn ich die Kohle hätte.


 

Christian ist einer der " Testfahrer " gewesen, da einige Modifikationen am Konzept eingeflossen sind.*Ich hab zwischenzeitlich mit ihm gesprochen. Insbesondere die Anlenkung der Fernbedienungslockoutfunktion war in der Vorserie noch nicht einwandfrei und somit bekam er 3 verschiedene Prototypen nacheinander zum Testen. Dem Daniel seine Aussage ist vollkommen unrichtig und wohl auf ein Kommunikationsproblem zurückzuführen. In der Funktion als Dämpfer hatte keiner der 3 ein Problem.*
*Die Anlenkung der Lockoutfernbedienung wurde mit einer Hand voll "Testfahrern" von ausserhalb begleitet und ist nunmehr optimiert und in der Serie auf den neuesten Stand gebracht.*



Er bekam die Gabel auch zur Verfügung gestellt und ist somit kein Endverbraucher.
Deshalb ist es vollkommen unsinnig diese " Ausfälle" dem Endprodukt zuzuordnen und hier zu staunen,; Jedenfalls besser Leute, die so Tests machen zu haben als wie den armen cr als Testfahrer zu mißbrauchen. Auch eine schwache Leistung von Canyon die Teile zu verbauen, wo doch bekannt ist daß die die Probleme haben bei Rock Shox mit der Lyrikgabel.


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


>



das ist aber eher Plauscher STYLE

Hopi denkt da schon wieder mehr in die Richtung


----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


>


 

Wer damit sportlich fährt braucht auch nen Schnorchel, damit er nicht nur Wasser säuft bei Highspeed

so wie auf Hopis Bild hat ich mir das Vorgestellt mit sportlichfahren - kommt bestimmt gut mit einem Ausleger in der Luft wie beim Katamaransegeln


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Christian ist einer der " Testfahrer " gewesen, da einige Modifikationen am Konzept eingeflossen sind.
> 
> Er bekam die Gabel auch zur Verfügung gestellt und ist somit kein Endverbraucher.
> Deshalb ist es vollkommen unsinnig diese " Ausfälle" dem Endprodukt zuzuordnen und hier zu staunen,; Jedenfalls besser Leute, die so Tests machen zu haben als wie den armen cr als Testfahrer zu mißbrauchen. Auch eine schwache Leistung von Canyon die Teile zu verbauen, wo doch bekannt ist daß die die Probleme haben bei Rock Shox mit der Lyrikgabel.



Soweit ich weiß gibt es die Probleme mit der Lyrik, also das mit dem absacken, nur bei der Air 2-Step. CR hat ja die Coil.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Christian ist einer der " Testfahrer " gewesen, da einige Modifikationen am Konzept eingeflossen sind.
> 
> Er bekam die Gabel auch zur Verfügung gestellt und ist somit kein Endverbraucher.
> Deshalb ist es vollkommen unsinnig diese " Ausfälle" dem Endprodukt zuzuordnen und hier zu staunen,; Jedenfalls besser Leute, die so Tests machen zu haben als wie den armen cr als Testfahrer zu mißbrauchen. Auch eine schwache Leistung von Canyon die Teile zu verbauen, wo doch bekannt ist daß die die Probleme haben bei Rock Shox mit der Lyrikgabel.



Die Lyrik Gabeln haben nur ein Problem mit dem 2-step welche ursprünglich verbaut werden sollte. Wegen der Probleme wurde aber auf die eigentlich Problemfreie Uturn umgeswitcht (und dafür mit dem Preis runter gegangen).
Das zu wenig Öl in der Gabel ist liegt nicht an Canyon...


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

@ Hopi:

Dann lieber alle zusammen im Boot 





Rafting ist bestimmt auch lustiger


Edit :

Schneller


----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die Lyrik Gabeln haben nur ein Problem mit dem 2-step welche ursprünglich verbaut werden sollte. Wegen der Probleme wurde aber auf die eigentlich Problemfreie Uturn umgeswitcht (und dafür mit dem Preis runter gegangen).
> Das zu wenig Öl in der Gabel ist liegt nicht an Canyon...


 

Hast Du zu wenig Öl eingefüllt oder ist es nicht die Aufgabe des Herstellers vorgelieferte produkte auf die Korrektheit zu prüfen.
Die ruhen sich auf Deinem Rücken aus......das ist unfreundlich und Du musst beim neuen Bike auf die Forke verzichten, hinschicken verpacken, Arbeit.......das meine ich.


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @ Hopi:
> 
> Dann lieber alle zusammen im Boot
> 
> ...



genau so würde das bei den mitfahrern aussehen 


       :kotz: :kotz: 
:kotz:                   :kotz: 

  
       :kotz: :kotz:


und nun rate mal wo Hopi sitzt 

edit ICH HATTE CRAZY VERGESSEN


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

oder, weil ich ja weiß das ich Versenderrad mit eingeschrenktem Service gekauft habe, schraube sie selbst auf um kippe etwas Öl nach...
Ich weiß nicht ob die die Zeit haben jedes Part an nem Bike zu kontrollieren...die schrauben die zusammen, rollen ne Runde durch den Hof und wenns da federt wos soll lassen sies wohl gut sein...hätte ich beim Abholen ja schon merken können.
Nicht das ich jetzt Canyon hier unbedingt verteidigen will, aber ganz so krass seh ich das nicht, dafür hab ich ja nur 2/3 bezahlt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> genau so würde das bei den mitfahrern aussehen
> 
> 
> :kotz: :kotz:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> genau so würde das bei den mitfahrern aussehen
> 
> 
> :kotz: :kotz:
> ...



und der Rest sind keine Plauscher! Weil die hätten da sicherlich fast alle ihre Freude dran!!!


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> genau so würde das bei den mitfahrern aussehen
> 
> 
> :kotz: :kotz:
> ...



Ich stelle mir das trotzdem spaßig vor


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und der Rest sind keine Plauscher! Weil die hätten da sicherlich fast alle ihre Freude dran!!!



ich glaube das sieht eher nach Plauscher aus! schnell und weit


----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

Heut abend muss ich zum 25 jährigen Klassentreffen. 

Wenn ich zurück bin habt ihr bestimmt die 30 k geknackt, wie ich Euch kenne.


@cracer Sicherheitsrelevante Teile wie Gabeln und Bremsen sollten doch etwas sorgfältiger geprüft werden, bevor sie versendet werden.

Oder man sollte das vorher genau sagen, daß die Gabel nicht geprüft ist oder die Bremse etc. Ich würde das auch bei einem gebrauchten Rad erwarten, daß alles o. k. ist

Hab an meinem alten fuel auch immer alles in Ordung gehabt und vor 2 wochen noch neue Bremssattel, neue Ritzel und und .....als...Kaufmann doch Ehrensache, oder??


----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich glaube das sieht eher nach Plauscher aus! schnell und weit


............und geil und nass.........


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Heut abend muss ich zum 25 jährigen Klassentreffen.
> 
> Wenn ich zurück bin habt ihr bestimmt die 30 k geknackt, wie ich Euch kenne.
> 
> ...




viel Spass beim Klassentreffen


----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> viel Spass beim Klassentreffen


 

Vom Einen hab ich gehört, daß er schon 4 Herzinfarkte hatte ......und das mit 43 oder 44 Lenzen...........hammerhart........

Bin mal gespannt auf die Hühnchen und auf die Schwäne .........ob die Rollentausch gemacht haben........


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Christian ist einer der " Testfahrer " gewesen, da einige Modifikationen am Konzept eingeflossen sind.
> 
> Er bekam die Gabel auch zur Verfügung gestellt und ist somit kein Endverbraucher.
> Deshalb ist es vollkommen unsinnig diese " Ausfälle" dem Endprodukt zuzuordnen und hier zu staunen,; Jedenfalls besser Leute, die so Tests machen zu haben als wie den armen cr als Testfahrer zu mißbrauchen. Auch eine schwache Leistung von Canyon die Teile zu verbauen, wo doch bekannt ist daß die die Probleme haben bei Rock Shox mit der Lyrikgabel.


Hab ja auch zweimal geschrieben, daß es sich um ein Vorserienmodell gehandelt hat. Trotzdem ist die Aussage "4500 km ohne Probleme" so nicht richtig und es gab bei den German A Airforce-Dämpfern seit Markteinführung leider häufig Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit. Funktion und Gewicht waren schon immer gut bis super, aber Dauerhaltbarkeit eben nicht. Daher trau ich dem Dämpfer erst, wenn du ihn ein wenig ausgiebiger getestet hast. Aber bei deiner Fahrleistung hast du da ja auch schnell 4000 km im guten Gelände drauf.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vom Einen hab ich gehört, daß er schon 4 Herzinfarkte hatte ......und das mit 43 oder 44 Lenzen...........hammerhart........
> 
> Bin mal gespannt auf die Hühnchen und auf die Schwäne .........ob die Rollentausch gemacht haben........



mein haus, mein auto, mein schnellboot, mein ...  
so läuft das sicher ab ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich glaube das sieht eher nach Plauscher aus! schnell und weit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mein*e* h*ä*us*er*, mein*e* auto*s*, mein*e* schnellboot*flotte*, mein*e Insel, meine Bikes, meine Frauen, mein Termin für die nächste Mondbegehung, * ...
> so läuft das sicher ab ...



habs mal korrigiert


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



ich bin der ganz links im Bild 



naja, wobei, das is eh doof, da kann man nicht hüpfen mit und auch kein Wheelie machen  und versuch mal das Teil um ne Spitzkehre zu führen


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was mache mer dann jetzt mitem Sonndach?



rocky_mountain
Bruder Jörn
Mtb Ede

Das Wetter wird gut!


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> habs mal korrigiert





edith : bei meinem klassentreffen war es halt noch net so krass. ich ging von meinem bescheidenen stand aus  . aber fuel und seine leute sind ja älter. da sammelt sich schon was an mit der zeit ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> edith : bei meinem klassentreffen war es halt noch net so krass. ich ging von meinem bescheidenen stand aus  . aber fuel und seine leute sind ja älter. da sammelt sich schon was an mit der zeit ...



Frei nach dem Motto:

mein Haus




mein Boot




mein Auto




mein Hauspersonal




mein Ferienzweitwohnsitz





ihr wart halt noch ganz bescheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> .......
> ihr wart halt noch ganz bescheiden



Na, da hast Du Dir ja was vorgenommen.


----------



## Google (22. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mein Hauspersonal


 Und was machst Du am liebsten mit dem Süßen in der Mitte ? Töff Tööööffff


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

Dein Haus ist mir zu flach,
Dein Boot ist mir zu groß,
Dein Auto kann kein Bike mitnehmen,
Dein Personal ist mir zu angepinselt
und Dein Zweitwohnsitz ist mir zu einsam...


----------



## caroka (22. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Und was machst Du am liebsten mit dem Süßen in der Mitte ? Töff Tööööffff



Na, biken natürlich.


----------



## fUEL (22. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> edith : bei meinem klassentreffen war es halt noch net so krass. ich ging von meinem bescheidenen stand aus  . aber fuel und seine leute sind ja älter. da sammelt sich schon was an mit der zeit ...


 

Ich hab schon meine Mutter gefragt, ob sie mich fährt ( früher kam ich mit dem rad in die schule, aber da könnt mer auch....)

Hab die Sonnenbrille in der Jacke und werd mich erst mal versteckt im Hintergrund halten.........

So jetzt muß ich los.........um 19 gehts an und ich muß noch dahin fahren 
100 km auf der A 5 nach Norden, wo die Ossis am Freitag die bab verstopfen auf deren Weg in´die blühenden Landschaften........ 


bis morsche  dennn


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, biken natürlich.



oder so...


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder so...



runde hopsen  ???????????????????


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

na wie wäre es Luca


----------



## caroka (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> runde hopsen  ???????????????????


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

Machs gut Frank und viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dein Haus ist mir zu flach,



zu flach...soso...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> runde hopsen  ???????????????????



meinst de es ist nicht zu naß?


----------



## Google (22. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, biken natürlich.


 Im "biken" hat sich hier sicherlich auch nur ein Tippfehler, gepaart mit einen Rechtschreibefehler, eingeschlichen......denk, denk...

Ok, der is zu flach...


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> zu flach...soso...



aber wo kann man einfach aus dem Schlafzimmerfenster direkt ins Wasser hüpfen  OK ICH HABE VERGESS IN N.I. GEHT DAS JA JETZT AUCH


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> meinst de es ist nicht zu naß?



ach glaube ich nicht und wenn schlamm ist weicher als ERDE  dann tut es nicht so weh


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> aber wo kann man einfach aus dem Schlafzimmerfenster direkt ins Wasser hüpfen  OK ICH HABE VERGESS IN N.I. GEHT DAS JA JETZT AUCH



ich kann Dir rein interlektuell manchmal nicht folgen 


Edit: eben, nach dem einhundertsten mal lesen hab ichs kapiert


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ach glaube ich nicht und wenn schlamm ist weicher als ERDE  dann tut es nicht so weh



Dann müßte ich mal schnell den Umwerfer wieder dranbauen, d.h. frühestens 1715


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich kann Dir rein interlektuell manchmal nicht folgen



Na N.I. ist doch auch abgesoffen  konntest Du doch auch aus dem Fenster ins Wasser springen. Wegen der Inselsiedlung


----------



## caroka (22. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Im "biken" hat sich hier sicherlich auch nur ein Tippfehler, gepaart mit einen Rechtschreibefehler, eingeschlichen......denk, denk...
> 
> Ok, der is zu flach...



  .....und das am Nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann müßte ich mal schnell den Umwerfer wieder dranbauen, d.h. frühestens 1715



wír können auch 1800 sagen?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

Die Kette ist auch trockern  

Mit Wachs muß ich der jetzt nicht kommen


----------



## Google (22. Juni 2007)

... ach...meine Dimba


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wír können auch 1800 sagen?



Dann sagen wir 1800 aber nur wenns 1730 nicht schüttet


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Kette ist auch trockern
> 
> Mit Wachs muß ich der jetzt nicht kommen



NA NA MEIN FREUND WER WIRD DENN GLEICH IN DIE LUFT GEHEN, GREIF LIEBER ZUR HB


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann sagen wir 1800 aber nur 1730 nicht schüttet



OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann sagen wir 1800 aber nur wenns 1730 nicht schüttet



werd wahrscheinlich nicht um 1730 Zuhause sein, geh wenn ich mim Bike fertig bin, auf den Parkplatz und komm von dort aus


----------



## caroka (22. Juni 2007)




----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> werd mich wahrscheinlich nicht um 1730 Zuhause sein, geh wenn ich mim Bike fertig nochmal auf dem Parkplatz und komm von dort aus



Umsetzen kannst Du doch auch dort üben! aber deine Sache. Also 1800 wenn nicht wieder die Welt untergeht


----------



## Google (22. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)




----------



## Google (22. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


>


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

Hab dich auch lieb


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Umsetzen kannst Du doch auch dort üben! aber deine Sache. Also 1800 wenn nicht wieder die Welt untergeht




von mir aus kanns losgehen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> von mir aus kanns losgehen...



Mist habe kein Rad dabei!
Komme mal vorbei zum schauen. 18Uhr an der Bahn?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mist habe kein Rad dabei!
> Komme mal vorbei zum schauen. 18Uhr an der Bahn?



Si, Senor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mist habe kein Rad dabei!
> Komme mal vorbei zum schauen. 18Uhr an der Bahn?



jepp


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Juni 2007)

Guude,
@fUEL: scharfes Bike; vllt. wäre ich damit in Kidrich unter 4 Std. gekommen .

Und übrigens, derwodaso Radschläsche gebbe dud


Maggo schrieb:


> ... und was mir jetzt noch aufgefallen ist, die schrift auf deinen reifen steht nicht exakt über dem ventil. das ist einfach unverzeihlich....


der had ja gar ko Ahnung, eidieweil dei Bike had gar kei Vendile  (uff'm Foddo sin ka zu seie ... is hald hai dech)









EDIT: Upps... jetzt hab ich das Ventil vom VR "in der Wiese" entdeckt ....


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was mache mer dann jetzt mitem Sonndach?


So gern ich mitfahren würde, jedoch kann ich nicht jedes WE im Prinzip einen ganzen Tag dafür "opfern". Ich muß den Papierberg auf meinem Schreibtisch bearbeiten/ablegen und noch ein paar andere Dinge auf die Reihe bringen. Ich wünsch Euch vorab schon mal gutes Wetter .


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Juni 2007)

War ja wieder mal super- zum Mitlesen heute.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (22. Juni 2007)

@ MTK-Cube

ist dein Telefon kaputt???  
Wir sind am Wochenende, so ab morgen früh um 8.oo am Radfahren.
Vulkanradweg mit Bekannten. 

Grüße vom Angsthasen 62


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

was denn hier los? 
Nix los...


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was denn hier los?
> Nix los...



sieht ganz so aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2007)

Bin gerade nochmal von 'ner trailigen Runde zurück - Es hat sogar nicht geregnet 

Heute hatte ich endlich an meinen Leatherman gedacht und habe der umgestürzten Birke, die den Naturfreundehaus-Trail im oberen Bereich versperrt hat, den Garaus gemacht


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was denn hier los?
> Nix los...



crazy was treibst Du morgen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin gerade nochmal von 'ner trailigen Runde zurück - Es hat sogar nicht geregnet
> 
> Heute hatte ich endlich an meinen Leatherman gedacht und habe der umgestürzten Birke, die den Naturfreundehaus-Trail im oberen Bereich versperrt hat, den Garaus gemacht



 


Bin schon ne zeitlang vom Hupsen zurück  hat auch Spaß gemacht, klappt aber immer noch nicht so wie ich es gerne hätte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> crazy was treibst Du morgen ?



schön das du fragst, damit bist du der Dritte 
der Nachmittag und der Abend bis spät sind verplant und den Vormittag hatte ich mir in meiner Werkstatt bei der Lichtverkabelung vorgestellt...
Ich glaub morgen is eher schlecht 
mal vom Wetter abgesehen wäre heute ganz gut gewesen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich endlich an meinen Leatherman gedacht und habe der umgestürzten Birke, die den Naturfreundehaus-Trail im oberen Bereich versperrt hat, den Garaus gemacht


Ein echter Verdienst!   Werde das hoffentlich am Sonntag überprüfen können.


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> schön das du fragst, damit bist du der Dritte
> der Nachmittag und der Abend bis spät sind verplant und den Vormittag hatte ich mir in meiner Werkstatt bei der Lichtverkabelung vorgestellt...
> Ich glaub morgen is eher schlecht
> mal vom Wetter abgesehen wäre heute ganz gut gewesen



kein thema fahre morgen eh mit den Jungs hättest mit gekonnt wenn Du gewollt hättest


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bin schon ne zeitlang vom Hupsen zurück  hat auch Spaß gemacht, klappt aber immer noch nicht so wie ich es gerne hätte



aber schon viel besser DIE ANGST GEHT JETZT KANN DIE TECHNIK KOMMEN


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> aber schon viel besser DIE ANGST GEHT JETZT KANN DIE TECHNIK KOMMEN



das klingt ja fast so als ob der Lugga den Erklärsteintrail nicht mehr mit seiner roten wilden fahren sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das klingt ja fast so als ob der Lugga den Erklärsteintrail nicht mehr mit seiner roten wilden fahren sollte



??? nee aber Lucca braucht nur ruhe  für so etwas.


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Der Idiot, der den Dienstwagen, der ab heute für mich reserviert war, vor mir hatte, hat ihn nicht zurück gebracht!  Für morgen stand `ne lange vorbereitete, dringend nötige, breit angekündigte Sytemumstellung an. Dem werde ich übers Amt so viel Ärger, wie möglich machen!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........................


----------



## Tech3 (22. Juni 2007)

Laangweiiliig!

So ich geh pennen. Nacht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Juni 2007)

Wo seid ihr denn alle...


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich endlich an meinen Leatherman gedacht und habe der umgestürzten Birke, die den Naturfreundehaus-Trail im oberen Bereich versperrt hat, den Garaus gemacht



top  

wollte auch grad losdüsen, um ein wenig trailcleanig auf der tt-strecke zu machen. fängt aber schon wieder zu regnen an  
also warte ich erst mal ab ...


----------



## caroka (23. Juni 2007)

Moin moin,

dieses WE werde ich nicht biken. Werde mal wieder Umzugshilfe leisten. Am Montag habe ich bestimmt wieder Muskelkater. 
Allen die fahren, wünsche ich wenig Wasser von oben sowie unten.


----------



## fUEL (23. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> top
> 
> wollte auch grad losdüsen, um ein wenig trailcleanig auf der tt-strecke zu machen. fängt aber schon wieder zu regnen an
> also warte ich erst mal ab ...


 

Moin zusamme.

War supertoll gestern, hab lang ned mehr so gelacht.
Der heißeste Feger aus de Klass is so breit wie lang aber sonst nur positive Überraschungen ausser derer die nicht konnten. 
Der mit den 3(nicht4) Herzinfarkten war leider nicht da und meine Lieblingsschulfreundin Susi auch nicht aber es war königlich amüsant und die Pauker waren auch da und haben dreckige Witze erzählt.

Der Großmetzger ( Multimilio) is schon um halb zwo weck damit er heim kann und die Produktion von 800 belegte Brötchen überwachen kann.

Ansonstenwar keiner da, der Haus, Schiff etc in die Waagschale gelegt hätte.

Tolle Veranstaltung , - Stadtrundgang mit Nachtwächter und lauter tolle Ideen..- Bin begeistert, wir wollen jetzt alle 5 Jahre "Tagen"


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2007)

moin fuel ! immer wieder interessant zu sehen, was aus den anderen so geworden ist  

es hilft ja doch nix, das wetter wird nicht besser  
ich zieh jetzt die regenjacke an und mach mich ins judenkopfgebiet. muß ja um 11.00 uhr wieder zurück sein ...
das gibt jetzt ne tolle schlammschlacht


----------



## caroka (23. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusamme.
> 
> War supertoll gestern, hab lang ned mehr so gelacht.
> Der heißeste Feger aus de Klass is so breit wie lang aber sonst nur positive Überraschungen ausser derer die nicht konnten.
> ...



Das hört sich ja wirklich gut an. Ich finde es auch immer toll, wenn man nach langer Zeit mal wieder zusammen kommt.  Wenn es dazu noch lustig war.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2007)

ach menno, das ist echt unfair  

kaum hab ich mich umgezogen, fängt es jetzt richtig zu schütten an. da bin ich ja schon nach 5 minuten völlig durchnässt  

merke : ich brauche mal ne kurze regenhose. die lange ist mir viel zu warm heute ...
wasserdichte socken wären auch mal ne überlegung wert ...

bei nieselregen wäre ich jetzt schon unterwegs, aber so laß ich es dann doch. sorry, der wille war da ...

@sk : was macht ihr denn heute mittag, wenn es so weiterschifft


----------



## fUEL (23. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach menno, das ist echt unfair
> 
> kaum hab ich mich umgezogen, fängt es jetzt richtig zu schütten an. da bin ich ja schon nach 5 minuten völlig durchnässt
> 
> ...


Erwartest Du das als Präsent von uns??

........Und jetzt mal tschüß, denn mei Frau hat Geburtstag -- ich hab was anderes zu tun als plauschen....( man bin ich müd, war halb vier im bett)


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Erwartest Du das als Präsent von uns??
> 
> ........Und jetzt mal tschüß, denn mei Frau hat Geburtstag -- ich hab was anderes zu tun als plauschen....( man bin ich müd, war halb vier im bett)



quark ! war nur ne feststellung, was mir regentechnisch noch so fehlt. erst wenn man son zeugs mal brauchen kann, merkt man, dass man es gar nicht hat ...

gruß und  an die gemahlin unbekannter weise ...

so ein shit-wetter, net mal die katzen wollen freiwillig auf den balkon


----------



## caroka (23. Juni 2007)

,


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2007)

Moin, Moin,

ja so Klassentreffen die sind lustig, besonders wenn man die Leute lange nicht gesehen hat. Hatte vor zwei Jahren mein 21. und hat die Meisten eben 21              Jahre nicht gesehen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @sk : was macht ihr denn heute mittag, wenn es so weiterschifft


Ich hoffe mal nichts.   Ich hatte zwar vor, mich heute im Wald nicht mit dem Bike zu bewegen, sondern mit Pkw und Gummistiefeln anzurücken, aber bei dem Wetter ist das echt ´ne widerliche Sache. Ich würde zur Vertagung raten. Bis dahin kann ja jeder auch schon mal individuell vorarbeiten.


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach menno, das ist echt unfair
> 
> kaum hab ich mich umgezogen, fängt es jetzt richtig zu schütten an. da bin ich ja schon nach 5 minuten völlig durchnässt


Kenn ich; da hat man schon einen geringen Zeitkorridor, und dann sowas ....


wissefux schrieb:


> ...wasserdichte socken wären auch mal ne überlegung wert ...


 Da kann ich Dir die SealSkinz empfehlen. Ich mußte anhalten und mit meinen Sommerpuschen in ne Pfütze treten. Danach wurde es etwas kühler am Fuß und ich befürchtete, daß die doch nicht so dicht sind. Zu Hause ausgezogen waren die Füße jedoch trocken.
Lediglich wenn das Wasser vom Bein runter in Strömen oben in die Socke reingelangt, kommt Wasser rein. So geschehen in Neu-Isenburg herum nach einer 20 min. Fahrt durch einen Wolkenbruch (aber nicht der von vorgestern).


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Juni 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ MTK-Cube
> 
> ist dein Telefon kaputt???


Nööö (gestestet)


Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wir sind am Wochenende, so ab morgen früh um 8.oo am Radfahren. Vulkanradweg mit Bekannten.
> Grüße vom Angsthasen 62


Viel Schbass (der Wunsch mit dem guten Wetter erübrigt sich ja leider mittlerweile.) 
Ich habe heute das erste mal seit 2-3 Wochen länger als 5-7 Std. geschlafen (ca. 9 ) und so kann ich mit einem Brustton der Überzeugung sagen: Ich komme (leider) nicht mit.


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Juni 2007)

aaach, Morsche zusammen (wo is nur meine Kinderstube geblieben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> aaach, Morsche zusammen (wo is nur meine Kinderstube geblieben)



Ja wo denn...........GUTEN MORGEN


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

Einen wunderschönen verregneten Morgen an alle


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ja wo denn...........GUTEN MORGEN


in Oberhausen (Kohlenpott)


----------



## Tech3 (23. Juni 2007)

Morgen!

Ich kann wieder ausschlafen  War wohl der Prüfungsstress 

@Fux

Wasserdichte Socken bekommst du auch im Taucher Bedarf nennt sich dann Neoprenstrumpf. Haben ein paar Bekannte immer beim Mx fahren an 
Sind auch relativ günstig.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

morsche


----------



## Tech3 (23. Juni 2007)

Guude

Hab dir noch mal ne Pn geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> in Oberhausen (*Kohlenpott*)



Ähmm, Ähmm "Ruhrgebiet" finde ich als Bezeichnung für meine ursprüngliche Heimat charmanter


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Guude
> 
> Hab dir noch mal ne Pn geschickt



ich hab ja längst geantwortet 


toll, bei so nem wetter hab ich ja mords lust zum biken


----------



## Tech3 (23. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *ich hab ja längst geantwortet *
> 
> 
> toll, bei so nem wetter hab ich ja mords lust zum biken



Dito 

Zum Glück ist das Stadion überdacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2007)

Leutz, ich geh' jetzt mal 'ne Runde biken, ...

... viel Spass beim rumpinsen


----------



## Tech3 (23. Juni 2007)

Danke


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

Carsten, Gerd oder Crazy kann mir jemand ne .kmz Datei von der letzten Tour in KH schicken?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juni 2007)

moin moin...

wer hat den dieses Siffwetter bestellt?  na ob das mit der Poolparty  heut nachmittag war wird...

@ Lugga: habs als .ikt


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leutz, ich geh' jetzt mal 'ne Runde biken, ...
> 
> ... viel Spass beim rumpinsen



dir viel spaß


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten, Gerd oder Crazy kann mir jemand ne .kmz Datei von der letzten Tour in KH schicken?



servus keule,

na was macht das hüpfen?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

Morgen Cracy,

kannst Du mir ne Datei von KH schicken die ich in Google Earth laden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin...
> 
> wer hat den dieses Siffwetter bestellt?  na ob das mit der Poolparty  heut nachmittag war wird...




gude morsche CR - poolparty bei dem wetter macht nur spaß wenn der pool im haus ist


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus keule,
> 
> na was macht das hüpfen?



Ja, geht so, wie schon gesagt es fehlt noch ein wenig, aber es wird 

Wann kommst de mal mit?

Wa ist bei Dir mit morgen?


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

Moin Kinners


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

Moin Hupsi


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, geht so, wie schon gesagt es fehlt noch ein wenig, aber es wird
> 
> Wann kommst de mal mit?
> 
> Wa ist bei Dir mit morgen?



hatte für donnerstag das auto organisiert gehabt, aber da war es mir dann doch viel zu nass.

du meinst morgen mit BK? hmm, bei dem wetter wollt ihr fahren? dann müßte ich noch mal mit stefan babbeln.


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

Also wenn Ihr bei dem Wetter morgen eure Tour machen wollt ist euch echt nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinners



gude hopi...fährste heute 14 uhr hm?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hatte für donnerstag das auto organisiert gehabt, aber da war es mir dann doch viel zu nass.
> 
> du meinst morgen mit BK? hmm, bei dem wetter wollt ihr fahren? dann müßte ich noch mal mit stefan babbeln.



Mit dem Wetter das sollte lt. Vorhersage schon passen. Geschwindigkeit sollte auch passen. Ich weis halt nicht ob Das bergab öde für Dich wird, da mußte bestimmt viel schieben, weils zu anspruchsvoll für Dich ist


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr bei dem Wetter morgen eure Tour machen wollt ist euch echt nicht mehr zu helfen



*V O R S I C H T !*


Wir sind doch keine Weicheier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mit dem Wetter das sollte lt. Vorhersage schon passen. Geschwindigkeit sollte auch passen. Ich weis halt nicht ob Das bergab öde für Dich wird, da mußte bestimmt viel schieben, weils zu anspruchsvoll für Dich ist



und wie kommt es das du dann mitfahren darfst?


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Hupsi



Ich glaub ich weiß warum meine Kette immer auf dem letzten durchgerutscht ist

DA WAR SO WAS VON ÖLSCHLAMM muss mal schauen ob es das aber wirklich war, sonst kommt mal eine neue Ketten, Ritzel, Schaltung´s kombi drauf.
Ach und am Montag bekomme ich 80% meiner Dirtschlampe


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich weiß warum meine Kette immer auf dem letzten durchgerutscht ist
> 
> DA WAR SO WAS VON ÖLSCHLAMM muss mal schauen ob es das aber wirklich war, sonst kommt mal eine neue Ketten, Ritzel, Schaltung´s kombi drauf.
> Ach und am Montag bekomme ich 80% meiner Dirtschlampe



Willst Du damit sagen das wir Mo hupsen gehen?


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude hopi...fährste heute 14 uhr hm?



na luuuuuuiiiii  was meinst Du bei was für einem Wetter ich da schon gefahren bin  
Habe extra mein Bike sauber gemacht


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Willst Du damit sagen das wir Mo hupsen gehen?



Ich denke schon  aber leider sind die letzten 20% die wichtigsten DER RAHMEN UND DIE KURBEL  
Gut die Kurbel hole ich bei twenty Inch das wäre schnell gemacht aber der Rahmen dauert leider noch eine weile. Ich muss ja eh erst mal die Felgen einspeichen


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> na luuuuuuiiiii  was meinst Du bei was für einem Wetter ich da schon gefahren bin
> Habe extra mein Bike sauber gemacht



sauber ist meins auch  ob ich bock hab weiß ich aber noch nicht...was haste denn geplant? wie immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> aber leider sind die letzten 20% die wichtigsten DER RAHMEN UND DIE KURBEL



*lachweg* also mehr so die unwichtigen parts eines bikes


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

@HKN: Frag den Stefan endlich, wir wollen Dich dabei haben 






...und keine Angst Du schaffst das schon


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sauber ist meins auch  ob ich bock hab weiß ich aber noch nicht...was haste denn geplant? wie immer?



Jetzt ist meins auch sauber, man war das dreckig!


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jetzt ist meins auch sauber, man war das dreckig!



von der bahn gestern?


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: Frag den Stefan endlich, wir wollen Dich dabei haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*lach* so lange da keine kicker sind


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sauber ist meins auch  ob ich bock hab weiß ich aber noch nicht...was haste denn geplant? wie immer?


Ich denke mal von den HALBEN wird keiner da sein also kann ich wieder meine Lieblingstour fahren schnell auf den Feldi und dann über die DH runter.
Wenn keiner da ist fahre ich vielleicht auch gleich zur großen Kurve und fahr von dort NUR die DH


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> von der bahn gestern?



Sagen wir von gestern, die Bahn war verhältnismäßig trocken. Die knappen 20km durch den Wald habens glaub ich mehr zugesaut.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

cool - schmitten meldet blauen himmel und sonnenschein...die strassen sind schon abgetrocknet


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Hier hat es gerade eben noch geregnet.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* so lange da keine kicker sind



Kicker sind da keine, wenn de endlich mal mit auf die Bahn kommen hät Deine Kickerfobi schon längst de Deifel geholt 

Soweit ich mich erinnern, und es auf diversen Bildern auch zu sehen ist, konnte ich Dir in Götzenhain nicht das Wasser reichen. Wenn wir das nächste mal dort sind kann auch ich den Boden verlassen  Gestern gings bei mir schon richtig gut, man hätte direkt ne Zigarettenschatel auf den Tabel noch drauflegen können und ich wär trotzdem noch drübergesprungen, über die Schachtel nicht den Tabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Hier hat es gerade eben noch geregnet.



Morgen Gerd,
in NI schien eben noch die Sonne


----------



## Tech3 (23. Juni 2007)

Bei uns ist blauer Himmel mit trügerischen weißen Wolken die einen leichten Grauschleier hinterherschleppen


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

nu ist es wieder bewölkt aber noch trocken


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kicker sind da keine, wenn de endlich mal mit auf die Bahn kommen hät Deine Kickerfobi schon längst de Deifel geholt



oder HKN der Krankenwagen


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

die Welt geht unter  dann macht der Taunus echt keinen Sinn


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

In Hofheim regnet es immer wieder. Es bleibt auch ständig stark bewölkt. - Da geht die Hausarbeit richtig leicht von der Hand...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2007)

So bin zurück von einer sehr schönen trailigen Tour bis zum Feld und (über Umwege) zurück 

Schlammfaktor ist nur leicht bis mittel auch auf den Trails


----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. Juni 2007)

@ MTK Cube

haben unsere Tour gestern abend noch abgesagt   
der Regen war uns dann doch zuviel. Wir versuchen es Anfang September dann noch einmal.
So als kleine Einstimmung , der Weg zum Schrofenpass ist stellenweise schön steil , aber das Tal traumhaft.
Neugierig gemacht  

Gruß Angsthase 62/ Antje


----------



## Angsthase 62 (23. Juni 2007)

@ MTK Cube
sind auch ein paar Bilder im Album 
Gruß Antje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

so war ne ganz kleine runde mit bodo biken. leider ist er garnicht fit zur zeit...aber der pferdskoptrail war klasse. bis auf einpaar tröpfchen von oben cool zu biken


----------



## Tech3 (23. Juni 2007)

Soo gleich gehts zum Worldbowl


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Soo gleich gehts zum Worldbowl



viel spaß auch wenn football nicht mein sport ist...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> viel spaß auch wenn football nicht mein sport ist...


Von der Statur her könnte man bei dir aber das Gegenteil meinen.  

Sind gerade vom Trailcleaning auf der TT-Strecke zurück. Leute, wird das eine saugeile Strecke!!!   Nur so Wetter wie heute sollte es nicht geben.


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so war ne ganz kleine runde mit bodo biken. leider ist er garnicht fit zur zeit...aber der pferdskoptrail war klasse. bis auf einpaar tröpfchen von oben cool zu biken [/QUOT
> Siehste ich war auf der DH  und habe etwas gefunden was ich mich noch nicht traue


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Von der Statur her könnte man bei dir aber das Gegenteil meinen.
> 
> ...... vom Trailcleaning auf der TT-Strecke zurück. Leute, wird das eine saugeile Strecke!!!



ICH DACHTE IMMER DIE DIMB LEUTE BASTELN KEINE TRAILS  WEGEN DEM IMAGE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Siehste ich war auf der DH  und habe etwas gefunden was ich mich noch nicht traue



cool, gibts da was neues? bin vorher noch mal einwenig über die schanze vor dem haus gehüpft...heute noch ein stück höher gebaut...bald geht aber nix mehr oder ich muss das brett verlängern


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

Edit: hier stand käs


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ICH DACHTE IMMER DIE DIMB LEUTE BASTELN KEINE TRAILS  WEGEN DEM IMAGE


Wir bauen ja auch keine Trails, sondern räumen bei vorhandenen Wegen das Bruchholz der letzten Stürme und Reste der Forstarbeiten weg. Alles das Zeug, was einem dann so gern Schaltwerk oder Speichen zerstört. Auf deutsch nennt man das dann Wegpflege.


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

Ei dass machen wir doch auch, wir räumen den Virtuellen Weg frei


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> in Oberhausen (Kohlenpott)



Wa ? Nee, ne..........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ähmm, Ähmm "Ruhrgebiet" finde ich als Bezeichnung für meine ursprüngliche Heimat charmanter



Dat heißt Ruhrpott.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Dat heißt Ruhrpott.......



Ruhrpott lass' ich in entsprechenden Kreisen auch noch gelten, aber nicht Kohlenpott


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

Dann nehmt doch den Mittelweg RUHRKOHLEPOTT


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

Irgendwie bin ich mit meinem Hinterbau noch nicht so recht zufrieden


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

Wenn Carbon anzeichen von Macken hat soll man doch nicht damit fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ruhrpott lass' ich in entsprechenden Kreisen auch noch gelten, aber nicht Kohlenpott



Obwohl mir Kohle lieber ist als Ruhr...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn Carbon anzeichen von Macken hat soll man doch nicht damit fahren?



Definiere in diesem Fall "Macken"


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn Carbon anzeichen von Macken hat soll man doch nicht damit fahren?



Hast Du nicht `nen neuen bekommen!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Obwohl mir Kohle lieber ist als Ruhr...



Das allerdings...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

mach mal ein Foto...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

Da Foto, hoffentlich ist es einigermaßen zu erkennen


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

lugga ich fahr nicht mit morgen. bodo hat sein bike wieder und ist noch nicht wirklich fit. ich mach mit ihm dann ne lockere runde hier rund um dem feldi. BK wäre wohl eher nix für ihn.

euch natürlich viel spaß


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juni 2007)

also so richtig vertrauen würde ich dem wohl nicht mehr. Sieht schon so leicht nach angeknackst aus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juni 2007)

steht das mit morgen BK noch? Wann und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da Foto, hoffentlich ist es einigermaßen zu erkennen



hatten wir das nicht erst vor 2-3 tagen? das zickige rote ding ist nix für die bahn oder für sonst die dinge die damit gerne machst. musst wohl wirklich in den sauren appel beißen und was stabileres ordern...


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> steht das mit morgen BK noch? Wann und wo treffen wir uns?



<-- CR mach mal bitte das ß bei meistens raus  quasi auf der linken seite


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juni 2007)

was is jetz mit morgen  ich muss los und will wissen wann ich zurück muss damit ich morgen raus komme...


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht `nen neuen bekommen!?



kürzlich?


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da Foto, hoffentlich ist es einigermaßen zu erkennen



Für mich sieht das nur oberflächlich aus.


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was is jetz mit morgen  ich muss los und will wissen wann ich zurück muss damit ich morgen raus komme...



Du warst letztes mal dabei, die Uhrzeit ist die gleiche.

Ich dachte eigentlich dieses Wochenende motorisiert zu sein, bin es aber leider doch nicht. Könnte also nur mit, wenn ich mitgenommen würde. Und klar, nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da Foto, hoffentlich ist es einigermaßen zu erkennen


Sieht für mich nach einem unbedenklichen Kratzer im Klarlack aus. Oder täuscht das?


----------



## Maggo (23. Juni 2007)

zum kh frage. ich denke ich werde fahren wenns jetzt endlich aufhört zu schütten. momentan siehts ja ganz gut aus. wir sollten mal ne deadline definieren. potentiell wären es anscheinend:

meinereiner 
crazy
lugga
arachne
bruder jörn
mtb ede
roggie maunten.

seh ich das richtig? zumindest sind das die kollegen die noch nicht abgesagt haben. ne andere alternative wäre morgen "nur" in den taunus zu fahren und uns kh aufzuheben wenn wieder schöneres wetter ist.

meine herren, vorschläge bitte.


----------



## Maggo (23. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du warst letztes mal dabei, die Uhrzeit ist die gleiche.
> 
> Ich dachte eigentlich dieses Wochenende motorisiert zu sein, bin es aber leider doch nicht. Könnte also nur mit, wenn ich mitgenommen würde. Und klar, nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt.



wenn das wetter und alle anderen notwendigen komponenten stimmen nehm ich dich freilich mit. ich hab heut sogar extra viele stoffetzen aus der firma geholt.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ne andere alternative wäre morgen "nur" in den taunus zu fahren und uns kh aufzuheben wenn wieder schöneres wetter ist.
> 
> meine herren, vorschläge bitte.




Ich denk mein Rahmen ist kaputt, vor Ort sieht das gar nicht so Oberflächlich aus. Für mich wäre die Konsequenz nicht gemeinsam mit Rocky zu fahren sondern mit zwei Autos. Dann könnt ich zur Not noch vor Ort abbrechen  aber zumindest noch von der Gans runterfahren. 

Bezüglich der Deadline, die wurde doch schon auf Sonntag morgen 0800 gelegt


----------



## Maggo (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich denk mein Rahmen ist kaputt, vor Ort sieht das gar nicht so Oberflächlich aus. Für mich wäre die Konsequenz nicht gemeinsam mit Rocky zu fahren sondern mit zwei Autos. Dann könnt ich zur Not noch vor Ort abbrechen  aber zumindest noch von der Gans runterfahren.
> 
> Bezüglich der Deadline, die wurde doch schon auf Sonntag morgen 0800 gelegt



shit. lass uns das morgen mal gemeinsam inspizieren. anscheinend ist die oberste schicht soundso nur dekor. ich hätt jetzt überhaupt keine lust die nächste zeit auf dich verzichten zu müssen.


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zum kh frage. ich denke ich werde fahren wenns jetzt endlich aufhört zu schütten. momentan siehts ja ganz gut aus. wir sollten mal ne deadline definieren. potentiell wären es anscheinend:
> 
> meinereiner
> crazy
> ...



sehe ich auch so. Für mich wäre auch eine dem Wetter angepaßte Taunusfahrt klasse! Aber mir gefällt halt auch Konditionstrainig.


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich denk mein Rahmen ist kaputt, vor Ort sieht das gar nicht so Oberflächlich aus. Für mich wäre die Konsequenz nicht gemeinsam mit Rocky zu fahren sondern mit zwei Autos. Dann könnt ich zur Not noch vor Ort abbrechen  aber zumindest noch von der Gans runterfahren.
> 
> Bezüglich der Deadline, die wurde doch schon auf Sonntag morgen 0800 gelegt



Beantworte mir doch bitte mal gerade meine Frage: Hattest Du diesen Hinterbau nicht gerade zur Reparatur/zum Austausch?


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da Foto, hoffentlich ist es einigermaßen zu erkennen



Carbon und oberflächlich?????? für mich sieht das wie die zukünftige Sollbruchstelle aus.
Aber von gestern kann das nicht gekommen sein die Kräfte waren so gering wenn es dass nicht Aushält sollten sie es gleich aus der Serie nehmen.
ICH SAGE ES JA IMMER WIEDER CARBON UND MTB DAS PASST NICHT


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Carbon und oberflächlich?????? für mich sieht das wie die zukünftige Sollbruchstelle aus.
> Aber von gestern kann das nicht gekommen sein die Kräfte waren so gering wenn es dass nicht Aushält sollten sie es gleich aus der Serie nehmen.
> ICH SAGE ES JA IMMER WIEDER CARBON UND MTB DAS PASST NICHT



Widerspruch! Ich fahre hauptsächlich trailig und habe mich auch schon ab und an hingelegt. An meinen Carbonteilen (Rahmen, Hinterbau, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau) hatte ich noch nie Brüche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Carbon und oberflächlich?????? für mich sieht das wie die zukünftige Sollbruchstelle aus.



Tut mir leid Lugga, aber ich muss mich Hopi anschliessen, auf dem Foto sieht das auch nach mehr als nach einem overflächlichen Lackschaden aus...



Hopi schrieb:


> ICH SAGE ES JA IMMER WIEDER CARBON UND MTB DAS PASST NICHT



Das sehe ich genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Widerspruch! Ich fahre hauptsächlich trailig und habe mich auch schon ab und an hingelegt. An meinen Carbonteilen (Rahmen, Hinterbau, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau) hatte ich noch nie Brüche.



Sorry Gerd, aber Du hast für das was Du fährst defnitiv das falsche Bike und eine Carbon-Ziege ist dafür m.E. wirklich gänzlich ungeeignet 

Vielleicht hast Du einfach bisher auch verdammt viel Dusel gehabt, so wie der Lugga


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

Ich sehe schon, ihr wollt mir unbedingt ein SESL sponsorn, damit ich euch das Gegenteil beweisen kann!!!


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry Gerd, aber Du hast für das was Du fährst defnitiv das falsche Bike und eine Carbon-Ziege ist dafür m.E. wirklich gänzlich ungeeignet.



Sie hat zu wenig Federweg, das Material ist aber super!


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

Also weil sich wohl wieder einige Carbon Besitzer auf den ........ getreten fühlen. 


Carbon hat für sein gewicht eine extreme Zugbelastbarkeit. Was also für CC und RR auch alles prima ist.
Aber es hat eine extreme Schwachstelle es mag keine Gewalteinwirkung (ein Abflug am Hubel KANN den schönen Carbonrahmen beschädigen)  ein kleines loch zerstört aber den Faserverbund auf dem aber die Stabilität des Carbon beruht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2007)

Carbon ist m.E. vielleicht was für RRs und leichte XC-Racer, aber nichts für >= Enduros...

... aber zurück zu Luggas Problem. Vielleicht bin ich ja blind, aber für mich sieht das echt nach 'ner quasi Sollbruchstelle und nicht nur nach dem Lackschaden aus. Ich würd' das auf jeden Fall durch 'nen Fachmann, am Besten Rotwild selbst, begutachten lassen...


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, ihr wollt mir unbedingt ein SESL sponsorn, damit ich euch das Gegenteil beweisen kann!!!



und jetzt höre mal auf Wahltho ER HAT RECHT mit dem was er sagt.

Auch wenn wir im Helm FRED nicht die selbe Meinung haben  hat er doch häufig recht


----------



## Maggo (23. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also weil sich wohl wieder einige Carbon Besitzer auf den ........ getreten fühlen.
> 
> 
> Carbon hat für sein gewicht eine extreme Zugbelastbarkeit. Was also für CC und RR auch alles prima ist.
> Aber es hat eine extreme Schwachstelle es mag keine Gewalteinwirkung (ein Abflug am Hubel KANN den schönen Carbonrahmen beschädigen)  ein kleines loch zerstört aber den Faserverbund auf dem aber die Stabilität des Carbon beruht



faserverbundwerkstoffe können kleinere löcher wesentlich besser ab als metall, was jetzt nicht heißt, dass es für den einsatz im gelände wie geschaffen ist. wenn du dir aber mal die konstruktion von carbon genauer anschaust wirst du mehrere tausende zug und druckstreben im geflecht vorfinden, die sich alle einander unterstützen. ich gebe euch vollkomen recht, dass das einzig ein fachmann wirklich sachlich begutachten kann, würde aber erstmal nicht den kopf in den sand stecken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...ich gebe euch vollkomen recht, dass das einzig ein fachmann wirklich sachlich begutachten kann,...







Maggo schrieb:


> ...würde aber erstmal nicht den kopf in den sand stecken.



Das macht Lugga dann schon automatisch, wenn die Strebe nicht halten sollte...


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also weil sich wohl wieder einige Carbon Besitzer auf den ........ getreten fühlen.
> 
> 
> Carbon hat für sein gewicht eine extreme Zugbelastbarkeit. Was also für CC und RR auch alles prima ist.
> Aber es hat eine extreme Schwachstelle es mag keine Gewalteinwirkung (ein Abflug am Hubel KANN den schönen Carbonrahmen beschädigen)  ein kleines loch zerstört aber den Faserverbund auf dem aber die Stabilität des Carbon beruht



Ich fühle mir nicht auf den Schlips getreten (trage keinen) habe halt Deine aus Unwissenheit geborene Meinung vernommen.  `Nen Hubbelabflug nimmt meine Mähre übrigens ohne zu murren! (Man muß sich halt nur drunter werfen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juni 2007)

Wegen BK
der MTB Ede kommt nicht!

Bruder und ich würden kommen wenn das Wetter hält und Luggas Zigge!
Gebt mal Meldung sonst verschieben wir die Tour.

Das mit Luggas Rahmen sieht nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...`Nen Hubbelabflug nimmt meine Mähre übrigens ohne zu murren! (Man muß sich halt nur drunter werfen...)



Ach so ... deshalb ...

ge**e Technik


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2007)

Ich weiß doch wer da schon abgestiegen ist


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich weiß doch wer da schon abgestiegen ist



...dann hast Du quasi wider besseres Wissen geplauscht...


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wo Ihr seid, will auch ich sein


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Beantworte mir doch bitte mal gerade meine Frage: Hattest Du diesen Hinterbau nicht gerade zur Reparatur/zum Austausch?



nur die Schwinge wurde getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wa ? Nee, ne..........


worrl, da kukse, nä 


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Dat heißt Ruhrpott.......


Alles klaaaar 


wahltho schrieb:


> Ruhrpott lass' ich in entsprechenden Kreisen auch noch gelten, aber nicht Kohlenpott


Ehh, warse nur mit de Krupp von Bohlen und Halbach essen wie ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> MTK-Cube schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wo Ihr seid, will auch ich sein


geht hald nicht jedes WE mit nem vollem Tagesverbrauch


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nur die Schwinge wurde getauscht



dachte nicht daran, dass es neben meinem (abgestützten) Eingelenker ja auch noch Viergelenker gibt...


----------



## Arachne (23. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> geht hald nicht jedes WE mit nem vollem Tagesverbrauch



klar! Schmerzhaft, aber wahr!


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich mit meinem Hinterbau noch nicht so recht zufrieden


  Frag mal Fabienne.


sorry, wie ich das gelesen hatte, wuste ich noch nichts von Deinem Problem; ich hoffe das Beste für Dich und Deine Zicke


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Frag mal Fabienne.
> 
> 
> sorry, wie ich das gelesen hatte, wuste ich noch nichts von Deinem Problem; ich hoffe das Beste für Dich und Deine Zicke


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


Shice Du hast ja Recht; in Deiner Haut möchte ich jetzt nicht stecken. Trotzdem toi toi toi.


----------



## MTK-Cube (23. Juni 2007)

Guude Nacht einstweilen;
laut hr-Wettervorhersage schaut es morgen besser als heute aus. Ich wünsch Euch was (speziell für kn; Nils kann ja nicht oder ? )


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juni 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> ... Wir versuchen es Anfang September dann noch einmal. So als kleine Einstimmung , der Weg zum Schrofenpass ist stellenweise schön steil , aber das Tal traumhaft.
> Neugierig gemacht
> 
> Gruß Angsthase 62/ Antje


Neugierig ja, aber als kleine Einstimmung: In der ersten September-Woche bin ich Meran


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

ich wäre irgendwie auch dafür das wir BK verschieben bis es so schön ist das es da nicht nass ist, das ist grade zum Spitzkehrenfahre einfach nicht das richtige Wetter  vor allem wenn man so wenig pennen kann...0800 
aber der Taunus ist ja auch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## fUEL (24. Juni 2007)

Moin, is hier schon jemand wach???

War gesern noch mit meiner Frau schön essen und konnte ihr Kreuznach nicht rausleiern, denke aber bisschen Taunus sollte klappen - falls ihr hierbleibt werd ich vllt. dazustoßen.

Mann hat das geil geschmeckt.............  


Rotwild hat übrigens wohl wenig Ahnung von -Carbon und sollte nicht seine Kunden als Testfahrer missbrauchen.
Leute die davon nen Plan haben wie Scott, Trek usw. bauen da prima Sachen, die ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Leute die davon nen Plan haben wie Scott, Trek usw. bauen da prima Sachen, die ohne Probleme funktionieren.



ich hab schonmal ein komplett explodiertes sitzrohr an nem top fuel gesehen. fehler macht also jeder, ganz gleich ob canyon rotwild trek oder specialized. bei letzteren reissen so gern die schaltaugen im defektfall den kompletten hinterbau mit ab.


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

sorry, das wahr sehr unhöflich:

guten morgen natürlich an alle.....


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2007)

klar sinn mer schon wach und taunus fahrn mehr heut aach  
abfahrt 9.00 uhr fischbach. richtung steht noch net ganz fest. entweder feldi oder judenkopp. je nach wetter, lust und laune ...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
hab die ganze Nacht nachgedacht, ich fahr max. von der Ganz runter und gleich wieder zurück. Wenn der Hinterbau komplett durchbricht und das an der richtigen Stelle könnte das kritisch werden


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> hab die ganze Nacht nachgedacht, ich fahr max. von der Ganz runter und gleich wieder zurück. Wenn der Hinterbau komplett durchbricht und das an der richtigen Stelle könnte das kritisch werden


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Morgen Rocky,
ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit meinem Hinterbau


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2007)

Morgen Lugga,

habs gelesen und gesehen!
Sieht nicht so gut aus.
Willst du damit fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Morgen Lugga,
> 
> habs gelesen und gesehen!
> Sieht nicht so gut aus.
> Willst du damit fahren?



Eigentlich lieber nicht,
wenn Ihr aber fahrt würd ich mitkommen und die erste Abfahrt mitnehmen um dann wieder zurückfahren. Das rentiert sich fast gar nicht. Hab aber doch ein wenig Angst das der Hinterbau komplett druchbricht. Ob ich in dem Moment noch bestimmen kann wo ich lang fahr bezweifele ich. D.h. das Ganze ist zumindest in Bad Kreuznach und meinem Fahrstil nicht ganz ungefährlich


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2007)

Eben hat der Bruder abgesagt! 
Ich denke wir sollten es verschieben.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Dann bin ich auch fürs verschieben...


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann bin ich auch fürs verschieben...



Ok, dann drehe ich mich noch mal um. 
Also die Spessart Wölfe kommen Heute nicht nach BK.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok, dann drehe ich mich noch mal um.
> Also die Spessart Wölfe kommen Heute nicht nach BK.



 schlaf gut


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

ok, wenn die ganze meute hier nicht mitfährt ist das natürlich doppelt und dreifach langweilig. übrig blieben jetzt noch gerd und meinereiner. der crazy hat noch nicht abgesagt aber durchblitzen lassen, dass er keine böcke hat. 

@gerd: machmal pn wenn du wach bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok, wenn die ganze meute hier nicht mitfährt ist das natürlich doppelt und dreifach langweilig. übrig blieben jetzt noch gerd und meinereiner. der crazy hat noch nicht abgesagt aber durchblitzen lassen, dass er keine böcke hat.
> 
> @gerd: machmal pn wenn du wach bist.



Sorry Maggo, aber es ist vielleicht besser so. Schnapp Dir den Gerd und fahr mit Ihm im Taunus. Ich werd morgen mal bei Rotwild vorbeischauen. 


Darf ich überhaupt noch, auch wenns wieder ganz ist, mit meiner Zicker fahren?


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sorry Maggo, aber es ist vielleicht besser so. Schnapp Dir den Gerd und fahr mit Ihm im Taunus. Ich werd morgen mal bei Rotwild vorbeischauen.
> 
> 
> Darf ich überhaupt noch, auch wenns wieder ganz ist, mit meiner Zicker fahren?



logisch ist es besser, wenngleich trotzallem seeehr traurig. auf jeden fall besser als dich aufm trail in teilen einsammeln zu dürfen. bin echt mal gespannt auf zwei dinge:

1) was schrottwild dazu sagt
2) wann du entweder deinen fahrstil zurückschraubst oder dir nen passenden untersatz besorgst. kannst du dich noch an unser gespräch neulich am harderweg erinnern????


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Darf ich überhaupt noch, auch wenns wieder ganz ist, mit meiner Zicker fahren?



nicht in der form.


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

insgeheim bin ich irgendwie erleichtert, dass es heut dann doch nicht so ne brutalo tour gibt. ich hab wenig geschlafen am wochenende und fühl mich entsprechend.


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

ich guck jetzt mal den star wars von gestern abend zu ende. bis gleich.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> logisch ist es besser, wenngleich trotzallem seeehr traurig. auf jeden fall besser als dich aufm trail in teilen einsammeln zu dürfen. bin echt mal gespannt auf zwei dinge:
> 
> 1) was schrottwild dazu sagt
> 2) wann du entweder deinen fahrstil zurückschraubst oder dir nen passenden untersatz besorgst. kannst du dich noch an unser gespräch neulich am harderweg erinnern????



Kann schon, will aber nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2007)

@All: Moin, Moin 

@Lugga: Weise Entscheidung  Denk nochmal über das Angebot von fUEL nach. Der schrieb, dass er sich 'eh erst 'nen neuen Rahmen besorgen muss, bevor er den alten hergibt 

@Carbon-Freunde: 'Nem guten Kumpel eines Kollegen von mir ist mal bei einem XC-Rennen eine Carbon-Sattelstütze eines namhaften Herstellers gebrochen. Er ist im Krankenhaus wieder aufgewacht und das mit dem Kindergeld war hart auf der Kippe...


----------



## fUEL (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab schonmal ein komplett explodiertes sitzrohr an nem top fuel gesehen. fehler macht also jeder, ganz gleich ob canyon rotwild trek oder specialized. bei letzteren reissen so gern die schaltaugen im defektfall den kompletten hinterbau mit ab.


 

ich bin mit meinem topfuel weit über 10000 km gefahren ohne Probleme technischer Natur.

Rotwild hat trotzdem keine Ahnung von Carbon, punktum

Hier ist kein Einzelfehler sondern offensichtlich eine vollkommen unausgegohrene Sache auf den Markt geworfen.

Dem Uwe sein Hinterbau ist dauernd kaputt( mindestens jeden Monat was anderes defekt.

Das ist von der Firma eine Frechheit so was abzuliefern für viel Geld

Der kater hat an seinem bike die gleiche Schaltaugensituation wie Du und zerstört es auch nicht dauernd. 

Eine gewisse Selbsteinschätzung steht auch immer vor dem Materialtod, denke auch daß bei meiner Art zu fahren ein Enduro oder Freerider nicht aus Carbon sein sollte.

Zu dem gerissenen Sattelrohr gibt es differierende Aussagen. Ich hab die Bilder gesehen, ich kenn den Mann der es gefahren hat und war ein Paar Tage im Cinque Terre mit ihm.


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @All: Moin, Moin
> 
> @Lugga: Weise Entscheidung  Denk nochmal über das Angebot von fUEL nach. Der schrieb, dass er sich 'eh erst 'nen neuen Rahmen besorgen muss, bevor er den alten hergibt
> 
> @Carbon-Freunde: 'Nem guten Kumpel eines Kollegen von mir ist mal bei einem XC-Rennen eine Carbon-Sattelstütze eines namhaften Herstellers gebrochen. Er ist im Krankenhaus wieder aufgewacht und das mit dem Kindergeld war hart auf der Kippe...



Guten Morgen!

Beispiele von gebrochenen Teilen gibt es auch bei Alu. Bisher ist hier noch kein richtiges Argument gegen Carbon aufgeführt worden! Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es keines gibt. Habe von einem Trans-Alp-Veranstalter gehört, dass auch bei seinen Überquerungen häufig Carbonräder dabei sind und von diesen noch keines gebrochen ist.

@Maggo: Hab` auch zu wenig geschlafen und bin wegen der wahrscheinlich zu erwartenden Feuchte der Spitzkehren super misstrauisch, ob es mir heute Spaß gemacht hätte. Bin also froh, dass wir es verschieben!


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ich bin mit meinem topfuel weit über 10000 km gefahren ohne Probleme technischer Natur.
> 
> Rotwild hat trotzdem keine Ahnung von Carbon, punktum
> 
> ...



ich wollte dir nicht ans bein pissen frank. die schaltaugensituation bei spezi iss ******* konstruiert, dabei ist es denke ich egal ob dem kater oder mir ein stock ins schaltwerk gerät. das mit dem gerissenen sitzrohr wollte ich nur anführen um aufzuzeigen, dass es auch bei trek probleme gibt. vielleicht nicht im ingenieurswesen sondern in der bedienungsanleitung oder dem händler der nem 120kilo kerl so ein mopped verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (24. Juni 2007)

So viele zerbrochene Aluteile, wie alleine beim Denfeld in der Vormontage rumliegen, wenn man mal dort ist, sprechen die Sprache, die hier wenige verstehen wollen.

Alu ist nicht besser, Alu ist anders, sowie das andere rechts.
Beide Materialien haben Vor - und Nachteile.
Von meinen Rädern sind 2 aus Carbon, 1 aus Titan und die Hälfte der Gesamtmenge aus Alu, weil alle Materialien für bestimmte Zwecke ihre Stärken haben.

Ein Carbonrennrad ist so viel komfortabler als ein Alurenner, da wollt ich kein Alu haben aber beim FR ist Alu das Material und beim Crosser lieb ich das Titanteil.


----------



## fUEL (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich wollte dir nicht ans bein pissen frank. die schaltaugensituation bei spezi iss ******* konstruiert, dabei ist es denke ich egal ob dem kater oder mir ein stock ins schaltwerk gerät. das mit dem gerissenen sitzrohr wollte ich nur anführen um aufzuzeigen, dass es auch bei trek probleme gibt. vielleicht nicht im ingenieurswesen sondern in der bedienungsanleitung oder dem händler der nem 120kilo kerl so ein mopped verkauft.


 
Bitte nicht auf den speziellen Fall anwenden:
Manche Biker sind bei Materialwahl und Fahrweise ( Fahrtechnik) *beratungsresistent* und finden Beratung sowie Fahrtechnikschulungen doof und übertrieben; sitzen dann extrem ungeschmeidig auf einem unterdimensionierten bike und wundern sich wenn es nicht hält, was der Katalog verspricht. 
Die Industrie verkauft Instrumente, die Musik sollen wir selber machen. - Mit ner Querflöte kann man halt nicht so gut Tubatöne erzeugen, auch nicht mit viiellll Luft


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Wenn der Hinterbau aus Alu wäre, hätte ich das derzeitige Problem nicht. Soviel kann gesagt werden. Auch das Problem der Klebestelle, wg. der ich die dritte Schwinge an der Zicke hab, wäre bei hochwertiger Verarbeitung von ALU eher nicht aufgetreten. 

Summa sumarum läßt sich sagen das für uns Endverbraucher, Carbon auf der Straße besser aufgehoben ist als auf dem Trail. Die Pro habens da besser, da wird nach dem Rennen einfach getauscht was auch nur beschädigt sein könnte, dann gibts auch keine Probleme mit dem Carbon.


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Ach wie schön es ist ein Techink Fred geworden


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Wobei ALU schlecht verarbeitet und/oder falsch dimensioniert ist, führt das aalerdings auch nicht zu einem befriedigenden Ergebnis. 
Dafür gibts auch unzählige Beispiele...


----------



## fUEL (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn der Hinterbau aus Alu wäre, hätte ich das derzeitige Problem nicht. Soviel kann gesagt werden. Auch das Problem der Klebestelle, wg. der ich die dritte Schwinge an der Zicke hab, wäre bei hochwertiger Verarbeitung von ALU eher nicht aufgetreten.
> 
> Summa sumarum läßt sich sagen das für uns Endverbraucher, Carbon auf der Straße besser aufgehoben ist als auf dem Trail. Die Pro habens da besser, da wird nach dem Rennen einfach getauscht was auch nur beschädigt sein könnte, dann gibts auch keine Probleme mit dem Carbon.


 

Ich sach doch Rotwild kann kein Carbon und das war ja wohl auch der erste Versuch in der Firmengeschichte, sowas zu machen.

Tut mir leid für -Dich, daß Du so viel Ärger hast.

Würd Dir mein CC leihen aber da ist die Rohloff in Kassel , weil sie dauernd ausfettet aus der Hohlwelle raus und die Bremsscheibe einsaut mit Fett.

Bin mal gespannt, was die dazu sagen.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ach wie schön es ist ein Techink Fred geworden



nur kurzzeitig....


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn der Hinterbau aus Alu wäre, hätte ich das derzeitige Problem nicht. Soviel kann gesagt werden. Auch das Problem der Klebestelle, wg. der ich die dritte Schwinge an der Zicke hab, wäre bei hochwertiger Verarbeitung eher nicht aufgetreten.
> 
> Summa sumarum läßt sich sagen das für uns Endverbraucher, Carbon auf der Straße besser aufgehoben ist als auf dem Trail. Die Pro habens da besser, da wird nach dem Rennen einfach getauscht was auch nur beschädigt sein könnte, dann gibts auch keine Probleme mit dem Carbon.



Hi Lugga,

ich finde es total doof, dass Dein Bike wieder zickt; weiß ja wie blöde das ist... 

Allerdings verallgemeinerst Du jetzt. Dass Du mit Deinem Rotwild diese Probleme hast beweist nicht, dass Carbon und Trail inkompatibel sind. Dass die Verklebung nicht hält ist wahrscheinlich ein Konstruktionsfehler. Ob die jetzigen Kratzer wirklich ein Problem sind, könnte ich so nicht sagen. Wenn Du damit zu Rotwild gehst, werden die sicherlich schon aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen sagen, dass Du es austauschen mußt. Besser wäre, Du könntest mal einen anderen Erfahrenen fragen.


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

STORCK  das ist der Pro in Carbon   auch wenn mich das eine Bike mehr an ein Staubsauger erinnert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (24. Juni 2007)

Ich fahr mal mit meinem neuen Carbonracebike  nach Wehrheim Brötchen holen 

Rückweg 30 er Schnitt


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich sach doch Rotwild kann kein Carbon und das war ja wohl auch der erste Versuch in der Firmengeschichte, sowas zu machen.
> 
> Tut mir leid für -Dich, daß Du so viel Ärger hast.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Hoffnung das die Lösung schnell gefunden ist. Geh doch mal davon aus, daß in Dietzenbach das entsprechende Ersatzteil auf Lager ist. Sprich morgen gibts Ersatz und einbauen kann ich den auch selbst


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Lugga,
> twild diese Probleme hast beweist nicht, dass Carbon und Trail inkompatibel sind



PARTY


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> STORCK  das ist der Pro in Carbon   auch wenn mich das eine Bike mehr an ein Staubsauger erinnert



Als ich mich letztes Jahr für meines entschied, bin ich vorher auch mal kurz das Adrenalin gefahren. Das Trek paßte mir deutlich spürbar besser.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Lugga,
> 
> ich finde es total doof, dass Dein Bike wieder zickt; weiß ja wie blöde das ist...
> 
> Allerdings verallgemeinerst Du jetzt. Dass Du mit Deinem Rotwild diese Probleme hast beweist nicht, dass Carbon und Trail inkompatibel sind. Dass die Verklebung nicht hält ist wahrscheinlich ein Konstruktionsfehler. Ob die jetzigen Kratzer wirklich ein Problem sind, könnte ich so nicht sagen. Wenn Du damit zu Rotwild gehst, werden die sicherlich schon aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen sagen, dass Du es austauschen mußt. Besser wäre, Du könntest mal einen anderen Erfahrenen fragen.



Carbon und Trail sind solange Du nur fährst kompatibel, das unterschreib ich Dir sofort  wenn man aber fällt....


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> PARTY



?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ?



so gut kennt uns der Hopi noch nicht


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Doch doch so gut kenne ich euch scho  2 Gruppen 2 Meinungen = Party


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carbon und Trail sind solange Du nur fährst kompatibel, das unterschreib ich Dir  wenn man aber fällt....



Dafür hab ich ja meine Drunterwerftechnik!    

Ich habe mich ja mittlerweile wirklich oft genug damit hingelegt! ... (ohne dass ich es jedesmal geschafft hätte mich drunter zu werfen) Muß echt mal schauen, ob ich auch solche Macken habe.... Jedenfalls hält es immer noch! Diese Bontrager-Laufräder sind für meinen Einsatzzweck und meine Fahrweise, mein Fahrkönnen absolut ungeeignet. Da kann aber weder der Verkäufer, noch der Hersteller etwas für. Der Rest hält bisher und ich bin auch guter Dinge, dass er noch eine Weile halten wird.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Doch doch so gut kenne ich euch scho  2 Gruppen 2 Meinungen = Party



Arachne + Lucafabian =


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Doch doch so gut kenne ich euch scho  2 Gruppen 2 Meinungen = Party



So ein schönes Wort mit einem solch dunklen Schatten...  Nee, ne, so `ne Party hatten Lugga und ich noch nicht. Selbst da nicht, als wir uns richtig angepfiffen haben!


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich ja meine Diese Bontrager-Laufräder sind für meinen Einsatzzweck und meine Fahrweise, mein Fahrkönnen absolut ungeeignet. Da kann aber weder der Verkäufer, noch der Hersteller etwas für. Der Rest hält bisher und ich bin auch guter Dinge, dass er noch eine Weile halten wird.



ICH SAGE NUR SPANK AL 40


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dafür hab ich ja meine Drunterwerftechnik!
> 
> Ich habe mich ja mittlerweile wirklich oft genug damit hingelegt! ... (ohne dass ich es jedesmal geschafft hätte mich drunter zu werfen) Muß echt mal schauen, ob ich auch solche Macken habe.... Jedenfalls hält es immer noch! Diese Bontrager-Laufräder sind für meinen Einsatzzweck und meine Fahrweise, mein Fahrkönnen absolut ungeeignet. Da kann aber weder der Verkäufer, noch der Hersteller etwas für. Der Rest hält bisher und ich bin auch guter Dinge, dass er noch eine Weile halten wird.



Ein Schlag mit nem Stein von der Seite sollte zum kaputt machen reichen.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

@Rocky: Schon wieder wach, wie sacht mer in OF: Was geht?


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Rocky ist vor dem Rechner eingeschlafen.


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Er fischt in fremden Gewässern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2007)

Liege im Bett und lese mit! 
Stehe aber jetzt auf und fare nach Hanau!

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

moin moin!

Ich bin im Grunde auch ganz froh das ich in dem Zustand nicht in die Spitzkehren muss  verschieben klingt gut  und Taunus mal sehen...mein Mittelfinger schmerzt schon noch von gestern  ob ich damit gut durchn Taunus käme


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> .... und fare nach Hanau!
> 
> Schönen Tag noch.



jetzt kommt der totale Soziale abstieg


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> mein Mittelfinger schmerzt schon noch von gestern  ob ich damit gut durchn Taunus käme



Was hast Du denn mit dem gemacht ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn mit dem gemacht ?



Seitlich gestossen/geklemmt an dem Gelenk in der Mitte. Is dick und gestern wars auch blau...ich tippe auf Haarriss in der Kapsel, aber ich bin ja kein Arzt. Wird auch nochmal weg gehen...


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juni 2007)

Moin moin,
@Lugga: Is wohl die richtige Entscheidung.
Ist ernst gemeint (auch wenns gleich Prügel setzt): Gäbe es die neuen Streben oder gar evtl. der gesamte Hinterbau auch in Alu ? Würde das Deiner Fahrweise/-technik vllt. entgegenkommen ? Ob Alu da haltbarer wäre bei dem filigranen Hinterbau Deiner Zicke  (=> keine Ahnung, is nur Brainstorming für Dein Dauerproblem)


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Seitlich gestossen/geklemmt an dem Gelenk in der Mitte. Is dick und gestern wars auch blau...ich tippe auf Haarriss in der Kapsel, aber ich bin ja kein Arzt. Wird auch nochmal weg gehen...



Dann würde ich dem Finger mal etwas ruhe gönnen und nicht gleich wieder auf das Bike steigen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

Mich würde auch interessieren ob es überhaupt lohnt da jetzt son (vermutlich großen) Haufen Kohle in das Bike zu investieren wenn eigentlich eh klar ist das dauernd wieder was dran sein wird...
Ich vermute zumindest das Rotwild die Strebe/n nicht auf Kulanz ersetzt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dem Finger mal etwas ruhe gönnen und nicht gleich wieder auf das Bike steigen.



Ist wohl wirklich besser, kommt auch meinem Muskelkater entgegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Du hast mal Muskelkater das glaube ich ja fast nicht  was hast Du gemacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

Den Muskelkater hab ich im Schulterbereich  in den Beinen bekomm ich komischerweiße keinen Muskelkater mehr  die werden nur irgendwann müde.
War mehr oder weniger Schwimmen...


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> War mehr oder weniger Schwimmen...



also planschen  aber ich muss auch mehr für den Oberkörpermachen.
Manche sprünge versaue ich weil mir die Kraft fehlt


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> @Lugga: Is wohl die richtige Entscheidung.
> Ist ernst gemeint (auch wenns gleich Prügel setzt): Gäbe es die neuen Streben oder gar evtl. der gesamte Hinterbau auch in Alu ? Würde das Deiner Fahrweise/-technik vllt. entgegenkommen ? Ob Alu da haltbarer wäre bei dem filigranen Hinterbau Deiner Zicke  (=> keine Ahnung, is nur Brainstorming für Dein Dauerproblem)



Nur ein anderes Bike löst mein Dauerproblem. Da kommt mir aber keine Zicke mehr ins Haus, ich such mir dann en richtigen Kerl aus, einer der mit einem durch dick und dünn geht


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

DEMO 8


----------



## Horowitz (24. Juni 2007)

Moin, was macht ihr denn so heut bei dem schöne Wetter im Taunus??

Vllt kann ich Euch ja auch mal treffen irgendwo im Taunus und wir fahren mal ein Stück zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> DEMO 8



 als Zweitrad!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Das DEMO8 ist mir schon zu sehr Mann...


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das DEMO8 ist mir schon zu sehr Mann...



mr testo duldet nichts über seinesgleichen. es kann nur einen geben alles andere muss kleiner und devoter sein.


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das DEMO8 ist mir schon zu sehr Mann...



Dir kann man es aber auch nicht recht machen DU HAST ZUVIEL VON DEIMEN RAD ÜBERNOMMEN  ZICKE


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mr testo duldet nichts über seinesgleichen. es kann nur einen geben alles andere muss kleiner und devoter sein.





Hopi schrieb:


> Dir kann man es aber auch nicht recht machen DU HAST ZUVIEL VON DEIMEN RAD ÜBERNOMMEN  ZICKE



wie soll ich das denn hochkriegen????


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dir kann man es aber auch nicht recht machen DU HAST ZUVIEL VON DEIMEN RAD ÜBERNOMMEN  ZICKE



  

morsche ihr plauscher


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

NA wie ein Profi  SCHIEBEN


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> NA wie ein Profi  SCHIEBEN




oder mit nem shuttel, lift usw.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> NA wie ein Profi  SCHIEBEN




und zum schieben haste mich ja dabei...ich schieb gern mit dir hoch...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

Kona Coiler Deluxe, das sollte auch halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo; kurzentschlossen: Ich werde ab 14:30 (Uhrtürmchen Hofheim) ne Tour machen Richtung Viehweide, Kelkheim-Fischbach, Eichkopf (je nach Matschlage drumherum), Fuxi, evtl. noch Feldberg, [wem's dann zuviel ist kann zur Hohemark runter und mit S-/U-Bahn heimfahren], vom kleinen Feldi direkt zum Eselseck oder via RoteKreuxTrail, Naturfreundehaus und zurück. Rückkehr ca. 1800 - 1900. (Streckenänderung je nach Bedarf)


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kona Coiler Deluxe, das sollte auch halten




*gg* jo bestimmt...


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo; kurzentschlossen: Ich werde ab 14:30 (Uhrtürmchen Hofheim) ne Tour machen Richtung Viehweide, Kelkheim-Fischbach, Eichkopf (je nach Matschlage drumherum), Fuxi, evtl. noch Feldberg, [wem's dann zuviel ist kann zur Hohemark runter und mit S-/U-Bahn heimfahren], vom kleinen Feldi direkt zum Eselseck oder via RoteKreuxTrail, Naturfreundehaus und zurück. Rückkehr ca. 1800 - 1900. (Streckenänderung je nach Bedarf)



gude,

vielleicht fahren wir uns ja später zufällig da irgendwo über die reifen  muss mal schauen wo es mich bodo und stefan hin verschlägt


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

hochschieben 


Bin gegen Laufen und Asphalt allergisch


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo; kurzentschlossen: Ich werde ab 14:30 (Uhrtürmchen Hofheim) ne Tour machen Richtung Viehweide, Kelkheim-Fischbach, Eichkopf (je nach Matschlage drumherum), Fuxi, evtl. noch Feldberg, [wem's dann zuviel ist kann zur Hohemark runter und mit S-/U-Bahn heimfahren], vom kleinen Feldi direkt zum Eselseck oder via RoteKreuxTrail, Naturfreundehaus und zurück. Rückkehr ca. 1800 - 1900. (Streckenänderung je nach Bedarf)



bis nachher!!!! wer kommt noch mit??


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bis nachher!!!! wer kommt noch mit??



ich


----------



## Horowitz (24. Juni 2007)

Horowitz schrieb:


> Moin, was macht ihr denn so heut bei dem schöne Wetter im Taunus??
> 
> Vllt kann ich Euch ja auch mal treffen irgendwo im Taunus und wir fahren mal ein Stück zusammen



Hab verstanden, ihr wollt niemanden bei Euch haben, den Ihr nicht kent.


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hochschieben
> 
> 
> Bin gegen Laufen und Asphalt allergisch


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2007)

Horowitz schrieb:


> Hab verstanden, ihr wollt niemanden bei Euch haben, den Ihr nicht kent.




klar, komm einfach da vorbei...in hofheim am türmchen. dann kannste mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Horowitz schrieb:


> Hab verstanden, ihr wollt niemanden bei Euch haben, den Ihr nicht kent.



Quatsch! Dann wäre es nicht hier gepostet worden! Gelesen?


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hochschieben
> 
> 
> Bin gegen Laufen und Asphalt allergisch



ich wäre eher auf carbon und dein alterndes bike allergisch


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Quatsch! Dann wäre es nicht hier gepostet worden! Gelesen?



2 dumme 1 gedanke


----------



## fUEL (24. Juni 2007)

Werd auch ein wenig durch den Wald pfügen, vielleicht sehen mer uns ja; nach Hofheim is mers zu weit als Anfahrt; Aber gg 1630 auf dem Feldi, fuxi etc sehen mer uns ja dan vlt.

@ horowitz: Da Du ja aus Richtung FB/Wetterau kommst kannst de dich ja auch bei mir anschliessen, schick mer ne pn dann geb ich Dir die HANDYNUMMER ich fahr ab Pfaffenwiesbach über die Saalburg oder unten rum über die Wintermühle mal sehen, wie der Boden ist in Richtung Feldi etc.

Heut morgen war ich ja schon mal richtig nass geworden. - von unten


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Horowitz schrieb:


> Hab verstanden, ihr wollt niemanden bei Euch haben, den Ihr nicht kent.



oh mein Gott eine Mimose DAS IST NUR EIN LABER FRED


----------



## fUEL (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> oh mein Gott eine Mimose DAS IST NUR EIN LABER FRED


 
Bleib doch freundlich, der is vllt ganz o.k. - alter macho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (24. Juni 2007)

Morgen!

So ich werde mal eine Runde zum Feldi wagen.

Ich hoffe der Restalkohol verflüchtigt sich dann


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> So ich werde mal eine Runde zum Feldi wagen.
> 
> Ich hoffe der Restalkohol verflüchtigt sich dann



komm nach hofheim.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2007)

ich hoffe man sieht sich - ich fahr nu mal lahm los


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juni 2007)

Horowitz schrieb:


> Hab verstanden, ihr wollt niemanden bei Euch haben, den Ihr nicht kent.


Quark , ich hatte mich kurzfristig entschlossen weil zeitlich eingeschränkt. Ich kenn den Ort *dawosoeinkalviersteht* leider auch nicht .

EDIT: Wenn der fUEL mit der Ortsangabe richtig liegt, wäre es eh schwierig geworden, da ich von hier (MTK) aus losbiken will.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juni 2007)

So! Wir haben unsere Feldbergrunde schon hinter uns. War wieder schön und dank wahltho hab ich wieder einen neuen Trail am Fuchsstein kennen gelernt. An der Ölmühle hielt uns auf dem Rückweg kurz ein Erste-Hilfeeinsatz bei einem gestürzten Fahrer (niemand aus unserer Gruppe) auf, aber sonst waren das sehr schöne und überraschend trockene 42 km mit 940 hm.

Zum Thema Carbon: Carbon taugt nicht für jeden Einsatzbereich. Gerade in Bereichen, wo Stürze oder besonders grobes Geröll zur Tagesordnung gehören, sehe ich den Einsatz auch eher kritisch. In anderen Bereichen, namentlichen eben RR, XC und Marathon, hat Carbon aber gegenüber Alu mehr Vor-als Nachteile. Würde daher nicht behaupten, Carbon wäre generell nichts für MTBs.
Die Schmipferei auf Rotwild find ich aber etwas überzogen. Ihr alle wisst, daß der Lugga das Rad weit außerhalb seines Einsatzzwecks bewegt. Da würd ich nicht auf den Konstrukteur schimpfen. Andere Leute sind damit sehr zufrieden. Im übrigen kenne ich allein drei verschiedene Leute persönlich, denen ein Trek Fuel gebrochen ist. Da wäre ich also vorsichtig, die als so viel besser darzustellen.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2007)

@ lugga: auch wenns weh tut, du musst dich wohl so langsam von der diva trennen. scheint so, als hättet ihr euch auseinandergelebt und bräuchtet beide neue partner   

@sk + wahltho : wirklich schöne strecken rund um den fuxstein   bin immer wieder erstaunt, wieviele mir unbekannte trails in meinem hausrevier sich immer noch finden


----------



## Tech3 (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> komm nach hofheim.



Mist da wäre ich gern mitgekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So! Wir haben unsere Feldbergrunde schon hinter uns. War wieder schön...



Ja, es war wirklich eine sehr schöne Runde 

Mir tut nur der fremde Biker leid, den Du nach seinem brutalen Überschlag auf dem kurzen steilen Stück runter zur Quelle am Öhlmühlweg erstversorgen musstest  Ich wünsche ihm unbekannterweise von hier gute Besserung  Er ist das das Ding aber auch ohne jede Vorsicht und mit massiv überhöhter Geschwindigkeit angegangen


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir tut nur der fremde Biker leid, den Du nach seinem brutalen Überschlag auf dem kurzen steilen Stück runter zur Quelle am Öhlmühlweg erstversorgen musstest  Ich wünsche ihm unbekannterweise von hier gute Besserung  Er ist das das Ding aber auch ohne jede Vorsicht und mit massiv überhöhter Geschwindigkeit angegangen



irgendwann ist eben schluss mit "geschwindigkeit stabilisiert". hatte ihn aber gar nicht so extrem schnell in erinnerung ...
wie auch immer, vermutlich hat letztendlich eine kleine unachtsamkeit den üblen sturz verursacht. gerade wenn man gewisse passagen zum x-ten mal problemlos fährt schleicht sich schnell unaufmerksamkeit ein und kurze konzentrationsfehler können böse enden.
gute besserung auch von mir


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2007)

so wieder da...schön wars...zwar nur 30 km, aber es hat gereicht...und heute war der käsekuchen am fuxi extrem lecker...gesehen hab ich keinen von euch. wir waren von 16:00 bis 16:40 am fuxi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da Foto, hoffentlich ist es einigermaßen zu erkennen



Hey Lugga,
sieht nimmer wirklich gut aus... du sollstest über deinen Fahrstil nachdenken... 
Gruß
Kulmi


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey Lugga,
> sieht nimmer wirklich gut aus... du sollstest über deinen Fahrstil nachdenken...
> Gruß
> Kulmi



oder übers Bike...


----------



## Google (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder übers Bike...


Das ist besser


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder übers Bike...



ich verstehe das nicht. Mein neues Rotwild hält nun immerhin schon seit Mittwoch - völlig ohne Risse, Brüche oder dergleichen . Und geschont hab ich es wirklich nicht...


----------



## fUEL (24. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So! Wir haben unsere Feldbergrunde schon hinter uns. War wieder schön und dank wahltho hab ich wieder einen neuen Trail am Fuchsstein kennen gelernt. An der Ölmühle hielt uns auf dem Rückweg kurz ein Erste-Hilfeeinsatz bei einem gestürzten Fahrer (niemand aus unserer Gruppe) auf, aber sonst waren das sehr schöne und überraschend trockene 42 km mit 940 hm.
> 
> Zum Thema Carbon: Carbon taugt nicht für jeden Einsatzbereich. Gerade in Bereichen, wo Stürze oder besonders grobes Geröll zur Tagesordnung gehören, sehe ich den Einsatz auch eher kritisch. In anderen Bereichen, namentlichen eben RR, XC und Marathon, hat Carbon aber gegenüber Alu mehr Vor-als Nachteile. Würde daher nicht behaupten, Carbon wäre generell nichts für MTBs.
> Die Schmipferei auf Rotwild find ich aber etwas überzogen. Ihr alle wisst, daß der Lugga das Rad weit außerhalb seines Einsatzzwecks bewegt. Da würd ich nicht auf den Konstrukteur schimpfen. Andere Leute sind damit sehr zufrieden. Im übrigen kenne ich allein drei verschiedene Leute persönlich, denen ein Trek Fuel gebrochen ist. Da wäre ich also vorsichtig, die als so viel besser darzustellen.


Nicht jedes fuel ist aus carbon Wahrscheinlich sind weltweit mehr fuel in carbon unterwegs, wie rotwild je Räder egal welches Typs produziert hat - langsam wird es auch unsachlich in der Auseinandersetzung.

Fakt ist daß Rotwild an dem Modell welches Lugga fährt erstmalig  carbon eingesetzt hat.- und der Lugga ist halt Testfahrer wider willen.

Auf jeden Fall ist Trek sehr großzügig bei einer Austauschabwicklung.

Ich hab jetzt einen neuen Rahmen gekriegt im Austausch für einen 2 jahre alten, weil der Dekorfehler!!!! hatte. Bin mit dem vorherigen ca 13 bis 15tkm gefahren in den 2 1/4 Jahren, die ich das bike hatte ohne jeglichen dem Rahmen zuzuordnenden Defekt.

Mein Rennrad aus Carbon mit sogar Carbonlaufrädern macht nur Freude, ausser wenn man bei Nässe bremsen muß. Deshalb fahr ich dann, wenn es naß ist kein Rennrad, sondern Crosser.


Das bike ist sicher nicht schlechter als jedwedes Specialicedbike.


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder übers Bike...



Genau Du brauchst ein Dirtbike


----------



## Google (24. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich verstehe das nicht. Mein neues Rotwild hält nun immerhin schon seit Mittwoch - völlig ohne Risse, Brüche oder dergleichen . Und geschont hab ich es wirklich nicht...


Ok, ich gebs zu. Der war gut


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich verstehe das nicht. Mein neues Rotwild hält nun immerhin schon seit Mittwoch - völlig ohne Risse, Brüche oder dergleichen . Und geschont hab ich es wirklich nicht...



Die Woche ist ja auch noch nicht rum


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die Woche ist ja auch noch nicht rum



stimmt... am Dienstag wollten wir ja noch den Rodgaurundweg unter die Stollen nehmen - oh je...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> stimmt... am Dienstag wollten wir ja noch den Rodgaurundweg unter die Stollen nehmen - oh je...



klär mich mal bitte auf was der Rodgaurundweg ist ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> klär mich mal bitte auf was der Rodgaurundweg ist ???



Äh - der Rundweg rund um Rodgau vielleicht


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

War wieder eine nette Tour in netter Gesellschaft: Türmchen, Viehweide, Gundelhard, Gimbi, Fischbach, Naturfreundehaus, Eselseck, Rotes Kreuz, X-Trail bis zum Wiesenweg, Feldi, Fuxi, Eselseck, Eichkopf, Ruppertshain, Fischbach, Gimbi, Gundelhard, Türmchen. Für mich waren es am Ende 50,0km und 1200Hm in 3h30min bei 132/174.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Äh - der Rundweg rund um Rodgau vielleicht



diese theorie kann ich nur unterstützen


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Im ganzen Rodgau fällt mir ausser der BMX bahn Jügesheim nix ein was mit einem MTB Spaß machen könnte das ist alles flach so richtig flach


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hochschieben
> 
> 
> Bin gegen Laufen und Asphalt allergisch



Mein Bike ist gegen Asphalt allergisch  immer wenn ich auf Teer fahre klingeln die Bremsen, sobald is nebendran im Schotter fahre is alles ruhig... (von meiner KeFü mal abgesehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist gegen Asphalt allergisch  immer wenn ich auf Teer fahre klingeln die Bremsen, sobald is nebendran im Schotter fahre is alles ruhig... (von meiner KeFü mal abgesehen)



ist ja auch kein RR sollst ja neben der Straße fahren  aber wollte da nicht jemand seinen Finger schonen


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ist ja auch kein RR sollst ja neben der Straße fahren  aber wollte da nicht jemand seinen Finger schonen



wir haben ihn am Feldberg getroffen...


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wir haben ihn am Feldberg getroffen...



er kann es auch einfach nicht lassen JUGENDLICHER ÜBERMUT


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ist ja auch kein RR sollst ja neben der Straße fahren  aber wollte da nicht jemand seinen Finger schonen



habe ihn geschont...haben auf den HT verzichtet (mehr oder weniger) und sind nur den x und RK runter. Und am Atzelberg noch son bissi.
Das meißte war aber ruhiges Forstautobahnrollen


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

siehste ich war nur table hopsen  ich muss mal mehr für den Oberköper machen da ist das genau das richtige


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wir haben ihn am Feldberg getroffen...



musst du alles verraten 

hätte ich ja auch sonst wann schon festgestellt haben können


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

aber feldi macht keinen Spaß war ja gestern da und der Boden ich einfach zu weich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> aber feldi macht keinen Spaß war ja gestern da und der Boden ich einfach zu weich



und der Stein hinter der Wurzel die so zum Hüpfen einläd zu hart 
schöönen Snakebite hinten gehabt...und das trotz extra erhöhtem Luftdruck (2,2bar)


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> musst du alles verraten
> 
> hätte ich ja auch sonst wann schon festgestellt haben können



Uuups, tschuldige, hätte Hopi das nicht wissen dürfen? Bekommst Du jetzt Stubenarrest?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Uuups, tschuldige, hätte Hopi das nicht wissen dürfen? Bekommst Du jetzt Stubenarrest?



Er hat ja recht, Finger schönen wäre durchaus angebracht gewesen. Aber das kann ich morgen immernoch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Er hat ja recht, Finger schönen wäre durchaus angebracht gewesen. Aber das kann ich morgen immernoch machen


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und der Stein hinter der Wurzel die so zum Hüpfen einläd zu hart
> schöönen Snakebite hinten gehabt...und das trotz extra erhöhtem Luftdruck (2,2bar)



Aber crazy wir müssen mal auf die DH da ist ein sprung den ich noch nicht springe, aber wenn noch jemand da ist kann einer den Krankenwagen rufen


----------



## arkonis (24. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War wieder eine nette Tour in netter Gesellschaft: Türmchen, Viehweide, Gundelhard, Gimbi, Fischbach, Naturfreundehaus, Eselseck, Rotes Kreuz, X-Trail bis zum Wiesenweg, Feldi, Fuxi, Eselseck, Eichkopf, Ruppertshain, Fischbach, Gimbi, Gundelhard, Türmchen. Für mich waren es am Ende 50,0km und 1200Hm in 3h30min bei 132/174.



nicht schlecht, ab Juli kann ich auch wieder länger fahren bin bisher noch nicht von hofheim aus zum feldberg geradelt.


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

ich bin auch zurück. auf dem rückweg hab ich den traileinstieg verpasst. ich bin echt ne geografische null. dann kam natürlich noch was kommen musste.....ein platten auf der waldautobahn. iss ja nicht schlimm, aber wo ist der ersatzschlauch? ahh bad kreuznach. ich hatte aber noch ein paar flicken dabei.....dachte ich zumindest. peter hätte mich spontan an der hm abgeholt, da kam aber schon ein anderer fahrermit dem spontanen angebot mir nen schlauch zu überlassen. tja, wenn der gepasst hätte wäre ich glücklicher gewesen. als odich fussmarsch gottseidank kam relativ gleich der nächste, der hatte noch einen ersatzschlauch im gepäck. 

also, doofe kommentare feuer frei, ich hätts ja nicht erzählen müssen.


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also, doofe kommentare feuer frei, ich hätts ja nicht erzählen müssen.



Och warum! Du weißt doch was Du falsch gemacht hast


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Juni 2007)

@Arachne: Ich könnte nicht in den Harz, muß am SA noch die Kätzchen versorgen.............


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin auch zurück. auf dem rückweg hab ich den traileinstieg verpasst. ich bin echt ne geografische null. dann kam natürlich noch was kommen musste.....ein platten auf der waldautobahn. iss ja nicht schlimm, aber wo ist der ersatzschlauch? ahh bad kreuznach. ich hatte aber noch ein paar flicken dabei.....dachte ich zumindest. peter hätte mich spontan an der hm abgeholt, da kam aber schon ein anderer fahrermit dem spontanen angebot mir nen schlauch zu überlassen. tja, wenn der gepasst hätte wäre ich glücklicher gewesen. als odich fussmarsch gottseidank kam relativ gleich der nächste, der hatte noch einen ersatzschlauch im gepäck.
> 
> also, doofe kommentare feuer frei, ich hätts ja nicht erzählen müssen.



Meine Herren: Tolles Abenteuer!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Juni 2007)

@Maggo: Hastes geschafft oder wie......?


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne: Ich könnte nicht in den Harz, muß am SA noch die Kätzchen versorgen.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



EK wird auch schön


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Maggo: Hastes geschafft oder wie......?



ja klar, dreifuffzisch schlauchgeld und bissi pumpen und gut war. anschliessend bin ich an deiner wohnung vorbei gefahren, dein auto stand noch nicht da. danke nochmal für deinen (dann doch nicht notwendigen) einsatz.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> (mehr oder weniger)



eigentlich dachte ich mir auf dem feldi - heute springste ihn...naja...doch nicht


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> EK wird auch schön


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> eigentlich dachte ich mir auf dem feldi - heute springste ihn...naja...doch nicht



das war doch nur der kleine


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also, doofe kommentare feuer frei, ich hätts ja nicht erzählen müssen.



Da hasde Deinem Ruf ja wieder alle Ehren gemacht   weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

dann gabs noch ne kleine merkwürdigkeit. 2/3 der teilnehmer sind heut gestürzt. einzig der onkel gerd iss heile geblieben. klingt komisch iss aber so.


----------



## Arachne (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann gabs noch ne kleine merkwürdigkeit. 2/3 der teilnehmer sind heut gestürzt. einzig der onkel gerd iss heile geblieben. klingt komisch iss aber so.



Die haben heute wirklich alles gegeben, das volle Animationsprogramm!!!    Ob hier irgend jemand mein (hoffentlich abgelegtes) Animationsprogramm vermißt???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja klar, dreifuffzisch schlauchgeld und bissi pumpen und gut war. anschliessend bin ich an deiner wohnung vorbei gefahren, dein auto stand noch nicht da. danke nochmal für deinen (dann doch nicht notwendigen) einsatz.



Ich war z.F. unterwegs....  Hätte Dich trotzdem abgeholt.
Hätte gut gepaßt, habe einige schwere Pakete im Auto....... 
Wie sieht es nächsten SA aus, möchte mit Dir ne "Grosse Tour" machen!!!!!


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juni 2007)

Guuude wie,
die Bude is ja richtig voll hier ... ich les erstma nach ... bis gleich.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

@ hopi: das is der größere von beiden.


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hopi: das is der größere von beiden.



für mich sah das wie der untere aus aber egal. Wie gesagt warte mal auf den neuen da muss man die Nüsse zusammen kneifen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> für mich sah das wie der untere aus aber egal. Wie gesagt warte mal auf den neuen da muss man die Nüsse zusammen kneifen



erst wenn ich mehr Öl in der Gabel habe... 
und dann mal sehen


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann gabs noch ne kleine merkwürdigkeit. 2/3 der teilnehmer sind heut gestürzt. einzig der onkel gerd iss heile geblieben. klingt komisch iss aber so.



Gut das ich nicht dabei war, popel grad den letzten Grint vom Arm


----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich war z.F. unterwegs....  Hätte Dich trotzdem abgeholt.
> Hätte gut gepaßt, habe einige schwere Pakete im Auto.......
> Wie sieht es nächsten SA aus, möchte mit Dir ne "Grosse Tour" machen!!!!!



was heißt "große tour"???


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so wieder da...schön wars...zwar nur 30 km, aber es hat gereicht...und heute war der käsekuchen am fuxi extrem lecker...gesehen hab ich keinen von euch. wir waren von 16:00 bis 16:40 am fuxi...


*DU* hast uns also alles weggegessen ? Oder wer noch ?
Um 1830 hatte der in der Bude keinen Kuchen mehr für uns... hättest uns ja noch einen ... zwei reservieren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... also, doofe kommentare feuer frei, ich hätts ja nicht erzählen müssen.


An Dir klebt aber auch der Platten wie der Regen am Nils oder der Bruch am Lugga oder die nachlaufende Uhr am Gerd oder die Frage 'wo gehts nu lang' beim MTK-Cube ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was heißt "große tour"???



100km 3500hm 


nur so als bsp 

guude Nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> *DU* hast uns also alles weggegessen ? Oder wer noch ?
> Um 1830 hatte der in der Bude keinen Kuchen mehr für uns... hättest uns ja noch einen ... zwei reservieren können



deswegen waren wir ja so lange da. 1. hatte die "gute" seite ja zu und dann haben stefan und ich die letzten 2 stücke draußen bekommen. für thorsten wirde schon drinnen geholt und weil wir alle noch ein stück haben wollten mussten wir ne halbe stunde warten.

von den 10 stck. des neuen waren mit unseren 3 dann wohl schon 7 reserviert   aber er war sehr legger


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die haben heute wirklich alles gegeben, das volle Animationsprogramm!!!    Ob hier irgend jemand mein (hoffentlich abgelegtes) Animationsprogramm vermißt???


Is hald ä bissi dumm gelaufen, wenn Du vor einem fährst (Du kleiner Spatz füllst mein Brillenformat voll aus) und dann nach links schwenkst und so ne Art Auerochser aus zwei Baumstämmen im Querformat vor meinen Linsen auftaucht. Und auf ausgewaschenen Wegen mit ordentlich Schottersteinen war das Bremsvermögen nicht so effizent, wie es die Situation erfordert hätte.
(Kurz vorm Baumstamm ist das VR weggerutscht und somit habe ich wenigstens keinen Naturschaden angerichtet [DIMB rulez])


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Juni 2007)

Hab mich gerade für die 65km Erbeskopf angemeldet....StartNr. 723


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade für die 65km Erbeskopf angemeldet....StartNr. 723


 Darüber haben Maggo und ich auch schon mal (KURZ) gesprochen


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> klär mich mal bitte auf was der Rodgaurundweg ist ???



HIER gibts mehr Infos... Dienstag 19 Uhr - kannst ja mitfahren. LMB folgt noch...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was heißt "große tour"???



1. Haste Zeit
2. Haste Lust
3. Was wollten wir schon "immer" zusammen fahren
4. Was ist mit morgen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Darüber haben Maggo und ich auch schon mal (KURZ) gesprochen



Wieso ist das zum  ?

   


Ihr seid dabei......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 1. Haste Zeit
> 2. Haste Lust
> 3. Was wollten wir schon "immer" zusammen fahren
> 4. Was ist mit morgen



kh???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kh???



  Siehste, wir verstehen uns noch (ohne gemeinsames Frühstück )


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> HIER gibts mehr Infos... Dienstag 19 Uhr - kannst ja mitfahren. LMB folgt noch...



Danke für die Einladung aber ich bin nicht der große Tourenfahrer! Da würdet Ihr immer auf mich warten müssen. Ich hätte nur am Feldi (RUNTER) die chance dass ich auf euch warten muss  ICH BIN HIER FÜR EINIGE PLAUSCHER NUR DER HOPSLEHRER


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wieso ist das zum  ?


Sorry, ich dachte (bzw. stand aufm Schlauch) Du wolltest Maggo zum Erbeskopf animieren (is ja erst am 8.).


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ihr seid dabei......


kn wär schon eher was


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Sorry, ich dachte (bzw. stand mal wieder aufm Schlauch) Du wolltest Maggo zum Erbeskopf animieren (is ja erst am 8.).
> 
> kn wär schon eher was



EK und SA mit Euch Beiden  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juni 2007)

GN8 die frische luft hat mich doch tatsächlich müde gemacht.

bis morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8 die frische luft hat mich doch tatsächlich müde gemacht.
> 
> bis morsche



Schlaffsack.....


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juni 2007)

Ich geh mal in die Heia. Bin ganz schön platt. War stecken- und wettermäßig sehr schön.


Arachne schrieb:


> Für mich waren es am Ende 50,0km und 1200Hm in 3h30min bei 132/174.


 Ich kanns gar nicht glauben, was mir mein Gerät sagt: 138/176 ....  ich glaub am Fuxi war mein Bike nur 1m entfernt; vllt. hat er die 10 min. Trinkpause eingerechnet 

Gute N8


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> EK und SA mit Euch Beiden  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


In Kidrich hatte ich schon 2km vorm Ziel Krampfanzeichen .... un nun noch das Schippchen von 10km und 500 hm drauf ? Willst Du mich zu Boden kriechen sehen .
Wenn Du/Ihr im Ziel auf mich warten müßtet, würdest Du Dir/Ihr Euch einen Schnupfen holen  
Gruß Obermemme


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> In Kidrich hatte ich schon 2km vorm Ziel Krampfanzeichen .... un nun noch das Schippchen von 10km und 500 hm drauf ? Willst Du mich zu Boden kriechen sehen .
> Wenn Du/Ihr im Ziel auf mich warten müßtet, würdest Du Dir/Ihr Euch einen Schnupfen holen
> Gruß Obermemme



Quatsch, je länger ich auf Dich warte, umso besser schmeckt mir das Hefeweizen...


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Quatsch, je länger ich auf Dich warte, umso besser schmeckt mir das Hefeweizen...


Schaun mer mal (in den Kalender)
jetzt aber erstma in die Kiste; Gute N8


----------



## Tech3 (25. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen 
Das Wetter die Woche ist ja mal wieder besonderst "schön" 

.... und wesch


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

morsche


----------



## arkonis (25. Juni 2007)

werden heute die 30K geknackt?


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> werden heute die 30K geknackt?



schleich mich mal langsam in die richtung


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

ich geh mal davon aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen!

@MTK-Cube:  Prima, dann können wir nächstes mal ja schneller fahren! 

@Kk: Wir müssen mal grundsätzlich über Dein Tageszeitenverständnis reden. Wenn da `ne fünf ganz links steht, ist es mitten in der Nacht!!! 

Irgendwie hat mich unser gestriges Toürchen doch ein wenig geplättet...


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

sind ja nur noch 147 "beiträge" bis 1200 iss das geschcihte. wenn die anderen nicht noch den kompletten tag verpennen.


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> werden heute die 30K geknackt?



ich hab` Besprechung...


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> @MTK-Cube:  Prima, dann können wir nächstes mal ja schneller fahren!
> 
> ...



ich fands toll . ich glaub sogar die heimfahrt hätt ich auch irgendwie noch hinter mich bringen können.


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sind ja nur noch 147 "beiträge" bis 1200 iss das geschcihte. wenn die anderen nicht noch den kompletten tag verpennen.



Laß den Tag doch erst mal beginnen.


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> An Dir klebt aber auch der Platten wie der Regen am Nils oder der Bruch am Lugga oder die nachlaufende Uhr am Gerd oder die Frage 'wo gehts nu lang' beim MTK-Cube ...



ich geb dir in allen bis auf den letzten punkt absolut recht. ich beneide dich um deine "pfadfindergabe"


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laß den Tag doch erst mal beginnen.



ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf dessen ende!


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Juni 2007)

Morsche zusammen,


Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> EK und SA mit Euch Beiden  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


EK geht nicht  wg. Geburtstagsbrunch meiner Mutter um 1100 MEZ .


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich fands toll . ich glaub sogar die heimfahrt hätt ich auch irgendwie noch hinter mich bringen können.



Ich fand`s auch toll!  Muß irgendwie `ne masochistische Ader haben...  Ne, es war wirklich toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf dessen ende!



 Weil heute Abend ein tolles Event stattfindet, oder weil Du auf das dazwischen verzichten könntest?


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusammen,
> 
> EK geht nicht  wg. Geburtstagsbrunch meiner Mutter um 1100 MEZ .



Tolle Ausrede...


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schleich mich mal langsam in die richtung


Moin, ich schleich mich dann mal Richtung Rasenmäher   biken gestern war ja erstklassig aber der Horowitz hat sich net blicke lasse.......
hab nur so einen Typen gesehen mit nem blauen Rad mit schwarzer Forke und roten Laufrädern, der hatte nen gelben Pullunder an,- klarer Fall für die Stylepolizei-(Wondermike ist ja der Oberstylepolizist, der hätte da seine wahre Freude gehabt)
Ich war mir aber nicht sicher, ob der das sein kann, der sah mir etwas seltsam aus.


Hatte gestern insgesamt 91 km und 1700 hm ( incl der Morgenrunde von 33km und 450hm zum erweiterten Brötchenholen)

mein Tennisarm dut wider weh seit dem 24 stunde renne


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weil heute Abend ein tolles Event stattfindet, oder weil Du auf das dazwischen verzichten könntest?



weil ich saufrüh aufgestanden bin und heut so einiges zu schaffen habe.


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin, ich schleich mich dann mal Richtung Rasenmäher   biken gestern war ja erstklassig aber der Horowitz hat sich net blicke lasse.......
> hab nur so einen Typen gesehen mit nem blauen Rad mit schwarzer Forke und roten Laufrädern, der hatte nen gelben Pullunder an,- klarer Fall für die Stylepolizei-(Wondermike ist ja der Oberstylepolizist, der hätte da seine wahre Freude gehabt)
> Ich war mir aber nicht sicher, ob der das sein kann, der sah mir etwas seltsam aus.
> 
> ...



Bis auf die roten Laufräder,...  

Solltest Du Deinem Arm nicht mal ein wenig Ruhe gönnen?!


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tolle Ausrede...


Nix Ausrede da ... geh jetzt A******* .
Wartet doch bitte noch bis heut abend mit der K-Entscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

@Rh: Was hat Dich so früh aus dem Bett getrieben???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Juni 2007)

Ei gude, habe gestern den Horowitz gesehn


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

der zug rollt, schnell noch aufspringen


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

würds ja auch lieber heut abend entscheiden, weil mein rechner so lahm ist und das endtempo net halten kann  
da muß man schon 20 postings vorher zum k-stoß ansetzen ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Rh: Was hat Dich so früh aus dem Bett getrieben???



Ich muß ans Fließband


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Juni 2007)

@Arachne: Biste angemeldet, sonst muß ich mit dem Olli fahrn


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

hat hier irgendwer ne idee, wo ich einen höhenwert einer beliebigen stelle aus dem netz holen kann. vorraussetzung keine software, keine karte zur hand.


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ei gude, habe gestern den Horowitz gesehn


Den mit dem gelben Pullunder oder ne Aufzeichnung aus dem Moskauer Konzert???


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bis auf die roten Laufräder,...
> 
> Solltest Du Deinem Arm nicht mal ein wenig Ruhe gönnen?!


Hab dem Arm Ruhe gegönnt als ich gesehen hatte wie nass es schon wieder is draussen.Übrigens im Wetterbericht der kommenden Woche steht nix gutes


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hat hier irgendwer ne idee, wo ich einen höhenwert einer beliebigen stelle aus dem netz holen kann. vorraussetzung keine software, keine karte zur hand.



SUFU  

schau mal hier, vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Morgen zusammen,

mal schauen was heut so alles passiert!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Moin, Moin

Melde Kelkheim bis FFM (noch) trocken.

Der Wetterbericht verheisst in der Tat nichts grandioses, aber sind wir Biker oder Memmen


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin
> 
> Melde Kelkheim bis FFM (noch) trocken.
> 
> Der Wetterbericht verheisst in der Tat nichts grandioses, aber sind wir Biker oder Memmen



Wir sind Biker, aber meine Zicke is ne Memme 

In Langen fängt es gerade an zu regnen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> mal schauen was heut so alles passiert!



Irgendwas bestimmtes in Aussicht/Erwartung...

... in China wird heut' bestimmt 'nen Sack mit Reis platzen


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

ok, ich darf kein google earth hier installieren und hätte jetzt gerne die ausgangshöhe von 60437 frankfurt kalbach.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Zum  Wetter für die nächsten 10 Tage ist soviel zu sagen 

Hab hier ne Schwinge aus Carbon die 185 Grämmer wiegt liegen, die würd ich heut gerne gegen ne neue umtauschen, schaun mer mal


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

kalt solls auch noch zwischenzeitlich werden, unter 15 grad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok, ich darf kein google earth hier installieren und hätte jetzt gerne die ausgangshöhe von 60437 frankfurt kalbach.



Lt. Garmin Topo Deutschland so 120m.

Hast Du ne Adresse? - Dann geht es vielleicht noch genauer.


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lt. Garmin Topo Deutschland so 120m.
> 
> Hast Du ne Adresse? - Dann geht es vielleicht noch genauer.



es wird doch wohl net uff 10 hm ankommen, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lt. Garmin Topo Deutschland so 120m.
> 
> Hast Du ne Adresse? - Dann geht es vielleicht noch genauer.



am martinszehnten 3. mein rechner zuhause iss leider so unpotent, der kann sowas nicht mehr ausführen. iss ein reines plauschgerät.


----------



## bodo_nimda (25. Juni 2007)

morsche zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> am martinszehnten 3.



Extrapoliert sollte irgendwas um die 125m ein recht vernünftiger Wert sein


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Hab mal das Foto vom Rahmen an die Roten geschickt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juni 2007)

Moin zusammen!

Ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken, die Teile vom Epic wieder an meinen alten Hardtailrahmen zu schrauben. Wiegt dann statt 11,7 kg nur noch 10,4 kg, ich nekomm hinten ´ne 180er Scheibe dran und da wippt dann auch im Wiegetritt nichts mehr. Ich kann doch Wippen auf den Tod nicht ausstehen und jetzt, wo ich das erste Mal eine vorn wirklich 100% blockierbare Gabel habe, wippt das Epic ein wenig im Negativfederweg beim Wiegetritt.
Nachteil logischerweise wäre die fehlende Heckfederung und eigentlich bin ich ja Technik-Freak und find das Epic wunderschön.
*Meinungen bitte!!!*

Der Rahmen wiegt 1623 g




So sah das in der letzten Version vor dem Umbau im Dezember 2004 aus


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

mit 1,3 kg weniger am bike wirste ja noch schneller  
nee, nee, lass ma ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Hab eben mal nen kleinen Schraubenzieher in die entsprechende Stelle gesteckt, ups der ging durch  War glaub ich die richtige Entscheidung gestern nicht zu fahren. Die entpsrechende Stelle ist auch recht weich, sprich kann sie mit dem Finger eindrücken.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

@Kater: da kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, ich würd aber nicht auf de Federweg hinten verzichten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben mal nen kleinen Schraubenzieher in die entsprechende Stelle gesteckt, ups der ging durch  War glaub ich die richtige Entscheidung gestern nicht zu fahren.


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

alswo ich wollt ohne heckfederung nicht mehr leben. andererseits haben wir glaub ich auch sehr unterschiedliche ambitionen was das biken und das ziel angeht. 
hast du nicht inzwischen genug teile um beide räder zu bestücken? nen satz mibros hätt ich noch

also so richtig ja oder nein sagen geht nicht, es wäre allerdings die logische konsequenz, du hast dein epic ja eigentlich nach und nach "ungemütlicher" aufgebaut. (lenker,gabel,stütze etc...)


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben mal nen kleinen Schraubenzieher in die entsprechende Stelle gesteckt, ups der ging durch  War glaub ich die richtige Entscheidung gestern nicht zu fahren. Die entpsrechende Stelle ist auch recht weich, sprich kann sie mit dem Finger eindrücken.



hilfe lugga. zum glück biste daheim geblieben. lass jetzt mal besser die finger davon bevor die von rotwild das teil in den händen hatten.


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken, die Teile vom Epic wieder an meinen alten Hardtailrahmen zu schrauben. Wiegt dann statt 11,7 kg nur noch 10,4 kg, ich nekomm hinten ´ne 180er Scheibe dran und da wippt dann auch im Wiegetritt nichts mehr. Ich kann doch Wippen auf den Tod nicht ausstehen und jetzt, wo ich das erste Mal eine vorn wirklich 100% blockierbare Gabel habe, wippt das Epic ein wenig im Negativfederweg beim Wiegetritt.
> Nachteil logischerweise wäre die fehlende Heckfederung und eigentlich bin ich ja Technik-Freak und find das Epic wunderschön.
> ...



Meine Meinung: Du hast mit dem Epic auf jeden Fall `ne bessere Traktion. Und Du fährst hauptsächlich Trails. Ich würde beim Epic bleiben. Beide aufzubauen würde mir nichts nutzen, da ich mit dem Hardtail ja auch trainieren müßte, aber lieber mit dem Fully fahren würde...


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab eben mal nen kleinen Schraubenzieher in die entsprechende Stelle gesteckt, ups der ging durch  War glaub ich die richtige Entscheidung gestern nicht zu fahren. Die entpsrechende Stelle ist auch recht weich, sprich kann sie mit dem Finger eindrücken.



 Dass hört sich wirklich nach kaputt an!!! Auf den Bildern sah das irgendwie gar nicht so schlimm aus...


----------



## padres-team (25. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken, die Teile vom Epic wieder an meinen alten Hardtailrahmen zu schrauben. Wiegt dann statt 11,7 kg nur noch 10,4 kg, ich nekomm hinten ´ne 180er Scheibe dran und da wippt dann auch im Wiegetritt nichts mehr. Ich kann doch Wippen auf den Tod nicht ausstehen und jetzt, wo ich das erste Mal eine vorn wirklich 100% blockierbare Gabel habe, wippt das Epic ein wenig im Negativfederweg beim Wiegetritt.
> Nachteil logischerweise wäre die fehlende Heckfederung und eigentlich bin ich ja Technik-Freak und find das Epic wunderschön.
> *Meinungen bitte!!!*


 
Also ich würde es machen, habe mir nachdem mir meine beiden Fully´s geklaut worden sind auch wieder ein Hardtail gekauft. Das einzige was ich bemerkt hatte war, daß ich nach einem Marathon oder einer langen Tour viel entspannter war als jetzt mit dem Hardtail. 
Wobei ich aber dein Epic schon sehr schick finde und ich es bei mir fast genauso aussehen würde.


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken, die Teile vom Epic wieder an meinen alten Hardtailrahmen zu schrauben. Wiegt dann statt 11,7 kg nur noch 10,4 kg, ich nekomm hinten ´ne 180er Scheibe dran und da wippt dann auch im Wiegetritt nichts mehr. Ich kann doch Wippen auf den Tod nicht ausstehen und jetzt, wo ich das erste Mal eine vorn wirklich 100% blockierbare Gabel habe, wippt das Epic ein wenig im Negativfederweg beim Wiegetritt.
> Nachteil logischerweise wäre die fehlende Heckfederung und eigentlich bin ich ja Technik-Freak und find das Epic wunderschön.
> ...


 

Bist ja noch jung und gesund , wenn de spaß dran hast rumzuschrauben und deinen Rücken zu malträtieren 

Geht es denn auch beide Bikes parallel zu betreiben??
Dann könntest Du Dich jedes Mal mit der Auswahl quälen bevor Du Deine Beine schindest


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken, die Teile vom Epic wieder an meinen alten Hardtailrahmen zu schrauben. Wiegt dann statt 11,7 kg nur noch 10,4 kg, [/B]




Würde ich so nicht machen. Du hast mir gestern oder Mittwoch  selbst noch erzählt, dass Du mit dem HT in Fahrsituationen gekommen bist, wo Du nur schwierig wieder (heil) 'rausgekommen bist.

Überlege Dir doch lieber, Dir nach und nach den alten HT-Rahmen als Zweitrad aufzubauen.

Fully und HT: Ja! - Nur HT: Nein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher



ausgeschlafen?


Was sagt Ihr den zu nem Proceed FSR Rahmen für mich ????


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ausgeschlafen?
> 
> 
> Was sagt Ihr den zu nem Proceed FSR Rahmen für mich ????



gibts wohl grad recht günstig bei hibike. auf der vertrider seite ist das wohl das nonplusultra, leider etwas schwer dafür unkaputtbar. erzähl mal von deinem plan.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ausgeschlafen?
> 
> 
> Was sagt Ihr den zu nem Proceed FSR Rahmen für mich ????




geht so mit dem ausgeschlafen...auch ich habe manchmal stress und zur zeit ist es mal wieder soweit *lach*


Edit: ok hab auch gefunden..hmm...weiterlesen


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gibts wohl grad recht günstig bei hibike. auf der vertrider seite ist das wohl das nonplusultra, leider etwas schwer dafür unkaputtbar. erzähl mal von deinem plan.



Mein derzeitger Plan: Heute mittag nach der A*** heim in den Keller und aus dem Fenster springen. Sch***, ich glaub in Zukunft fahr ich mit der alten Zicke gar net mehr...soll se mir doch den Buckel runterrutschen...


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ausgeschlafen?
> 
> 
> Was sagt Ihr den zu nem Proceed FSR Rahmen für mich ????



MEINST DU DEN FST ? den es bei HIBIKE für 899 gibt?
Alles ist besser dass das was Du jetzt hast.


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

@hopi: gab! ich hab grad mal nachgeschaut, das ding scheint weg zu sein. die wollen jetzt 1600 öre dafür. wär mir glaub ich zu teuer.

@uwe: rück raus mit der sprache: wieviel fw? wieviel budget? angepeiltes gewicht? sonstige einträge aus dem pflichtenheft?!


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> MEINST DU DEN FST ? den es bei HIBIKE für 899 gibt?
> Alles ist besser das das was Du jetzt hast.



gude hopi,

na na na. nun mach mal nicht die zicke so runter. zum fahren ist die bestimmt nach der reperatur bestimmt wieder prima, aber halt nicht für die von lugga gewünschte action  


@lugga: leider ist es ja nicht nur mit dem rahmen getan...für so nen ding brauchste ja auch gleich noch ne neue gabel, am besten bremsen und laufräder...wie toll man dann doch gleich wieder geld ausgeben kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hopi: gab! ich hab grad mal nachgeschaut, das ding scheint weg zu sein. die wollen jetzt 1600 öre dafür. wär mir glaub ich zu teuer.
> 
> @uwe: rück raus mit der sprache: wieviel fw? wieviel budget? angepeiltes gewicht? sonstige einträge aus dem pflichtenheft?!




in M gibts denn noch für 1000 steine...


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

@uwe

bei canyon bekommste nen torque 8 zur zeit als expressbike in L für 2429 euronen


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hopi: gab! ich hab grad mal nachgeschaut, das ding scheint weg zu sein. die wollen jetzt 1600 öre dafür. wär mir glaub ich zu teuer.
> 
> @uwe: rück raus mit der sprache: wieviel fw? wieviel budget? angepeiltes gewicht? sonstige einträge aus dem pflichtenheft?!



schau mal unter Sonderangeboten


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> @uwe
> 
> bei canyon bekommste nen torque 8 zur zeit als expressbike in L für 2429 euronen



DAS WÜRDE ICH AUCH VORZIEHEN


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

@hopi: ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil.


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> @uwe
> 
> bei canyon bekommste nen torque 8 zur zeit als expressbike in L für 2429 euronen



das torque iss mit sicherheit kein schlechtes rad. wahrscheinlich isses sogar recht gut. kaufen würd ichs mir trotzdem nicht. so nen stinkeladen wie canyon braucht man nicht noch reicher zu machen.

@kresi und hkn: ihr habt oben mal weggehört, ich schätze euch und fahre auch sehr gern mit euch. iss also kein angriff gegen euch sondern lediglich gegen die logistikmeister bei canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

für 2300 gibts das lapierre bei hibike, allerdings mit ner recht dürftigen ausstattung. macht aber ja nicht soviel, da der lugga ja schon im besitz von einigen guten teilchen ist.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das torque iss mit sicherheit kein schlechtes rad. wahrscheinlich isses sogar recht gut. kaufen würd ichs mir trotzdem nicht. so nen stinkeladen wie canyon braucht man nicht noch reicher zu machen.
> 
> @kresi und hkn: ihr habt oben mal weggehört, ich schätze euch und fahre auch sehr gern mit euch. iss also kein angriff gegen euch sondern lediglich gegen die logistikmeister bei canyon.



*lach* du hast ja recht maggo. bei canyon läuft bestimmt einiges nicht so richtig rund. da aber das expressbike ja schnell verfügbar ist, sollte das logistikproblem nicht so schlimm sein  und da wir ja nicht soweit von koblenz weg sind, ist das bike auch schneller hingebracht als verschickt. 

preis/leistung ist halt mit das beste was man so für sein geld bekommt. es gibt bestimmt bessere bikes, aber die sind mit sicherheit auch ne ganze ecke teurer.

wobei mir es ja egal ist was uwe für ein bike fährt - hauptsache eins was zu ihm und seinem fahrstil passt


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> für 2300 gibts das lapierre bei hibike, allerdings mit ner recht dürftigen ausstattung. macht aber ja nicht soviel, da der lugga ja schon im besitz von einigen guten teilchen ist.



für 2k gibts bei hibike das Kona Coiler in L, auch ne alternative mit nicht sooooo guten parts dran

bei www.s-tec-sports.de gibts das fusion freak 07 für 2500 euro - auch fett ausgestattet und bestimmt ein gutes bike


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

auf der gleichen seite gibts auch nen yeti ASX für 1900 euro


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> für 2k gibts bei hibike das Kona Coiler in L, auch ne alternative mit nicht sooooo guten parts dran
> 
> bei www.s-tec-sports.de gibts das fusion freak 07 für 2500 euro - auch fett ausgestattet und bestimmt ein gutes bike



s tec soll ein regelrechter verarscherladen sein. die angebote sind top!


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> auf der gleichen seite gibts auch nen yeti ASX für 1900 euro



yeti ist kult


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

was kultiges und/oder was seltenes wäre meine wahl ...


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> yeti ist kult



und wenn das bild stimmt von dem schwarzen mit den roten reifen auch sehr cool ausgestattet. das hält bestimmt den uwe aus


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

der deifel würde was okultiges faaaaahn.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

dann könnte ich mit uwe den dämpfer tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der deifel würde was okultiges faaaaahn.



ein höllenbike eben


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Ihr habt mich zum lachen gebracht


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich zum lachen gebracht



warum   die sache ist ernst


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum   die sache ist ernst



bin aber schon den ganzen Tag mit ner Schnute rumgelaufen, durch Euch konnt ich auch mal lachen  Trotzdessen ist die Sache ernst, gestern hätts noch ernster werden können 


Da ganze wird mir unter der derzeitigen Konstellation einfach zu gefährlich....


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin aber schon den ganzen Tag mit ner Schnute rumgelaufen, durch Euch konnt ich auch mal lachen



stets zu diensten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da ganze wird mir unter der derzeitigen Konstellation einfach zu gefährlich....



Wenn Du den Schraubenzieher reinstecken kannst, ist die Druckstrebe Schrott


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> stets zu diensten



Hast Du heute Deinen Devoten?


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin aber schon den ganzen Tag mit ner Schnute rumgelaufen, durch Euch konnt ich auch mal lachen  Trotzdessen ist die Sache ernst, gestern hätts noch ernster werden können
> 
> 
> Da ganze wird mir unter der derzeitigen Konstellation einfach zu gefährlich....



jo biken ist ja nun erstmal nicht mehr...bin gespannt was die bei rotwild sagen.

wie weit biste mit dem kampf -> uwe vs. new bike?


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

@lugga : erinnere dich mal an die letzte auto-sig von mtk-cube ...
zwischen "ich habe festgestellt .... " und  "es ist daaaa ...." vergingen keine 3 wochen !

@wahltho : jeder hat mal seine(n) tag(e)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich zum lachen gebracht


Wärsde gestern zu mir gekommen hättsd de ma mit em Männerfahrrad probe fahrn könne und hättest bei der versprochenen Grünen Hölle auch teuflisch geg rinst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wärsde gestern zu mir gekommen hättsd de ma mit *em Männerfahrrad probe fahrn*...



Genau das habe ich ihm gerade auch schon empfohlen, resp. selbst angeboten, da wir beide das FR in M haben


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wärsde gestern zu mir gekommen hättsd de ma mit em Männerfahrrad probe fahrn könne und hättest bei der versprochenen Grünen Hölle auch teuflisch geg rinst





wahltho schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich ihm gerade auch schon empfohlen, resp. selbst angeboten, da wir beide das FR in M haben



Ich werde Euer Angebot in jedem Fall noch vor dem Bikekauf nutzen


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich werde Euer Angebot in jedem Fall noch vor dem Bikekauf nutzen



wobei ich fast behaupten würde das M dem lugga zu klein ist...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wobei ich fast behaupten würde das M dem lugga zu klein ist...



Testen sollte man es auf jeden Fall....


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

super - schmitten meldet: starker regen  

was hatten wir tolles wetter im april


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich werde Euer Angebot in jedem Fall noch vor dem Bikekauf nutzen



wie, was, wo - das wäre im Budget drinn???


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Testen sollte man es auf jeden Fall....



na klar, das natürlich. nur sollte das mögliche schnäppchen (was der rahmen von fuel bestimmt ist) nicht dazu verleiten die falsche größe zu nehmen.


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

@lugga : deine neue signatur ist der 1. schritt zur verbesserung


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> super - schmitten meldet: starker regen
> 
> was hatten wir tolles wetter im april



In Biebrich ist es grad ganz dunkel und nass. Bin froh heute Vormittag trocken hierher gekommen zu sein. Rumpeln tut es auch...


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> super - schmitten meldet: starker regen
> 
> was hatten wir tolles wetter im april





Arachne schrieb:


> In Biebrich ist es grad ganz dunkel und nass. Bin froh heute Vormittag trocken hierher gekommen zu sein. Rumpeln tut es auch...



hab das dumpfe gefühl, eingekreist zu werden und nicht trocken heim zu kommen


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie, was, wo - das wäre im Budget drinn???



sind wir mal ehrlich, so um die 3000 eus wird man investieren müssen...


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sind wir mal ehrlich, so um die 3000 eus wird man investieren müssen...



das yeti ist bestimmt kein schlechtes und das gibt es für 1900 ocken. für 3000 steht dir ja z.b. der kona-himmel  offen


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sind wir mal ehrlich, so um die 3000 eus wird man investieren müssen...



Wirst Du die Zicke parallel betreiben? Ansonsten hättest Du ja die Möglichkeit sie zu verkaufen, oder auszuschlachten. Icj würde sie wohl parallel betreiben, fahre aber halt auch mal Marathons und so.


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das yeti ist bestimmt kein schlechtes und das gibt es für 1900 ocken. für 3000 steht dir ja z.b. der kona-himmel  offen



neulich hab ich hioer in irgendnem thread gelesen, dass das yeti nicht mehr im programm ist, die pappnasen es aber nicht rausnehmen.


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Testen sollte man es auf jeden Fall....



Luca M ist zu klein das brauchst Du nicht mal testen. Sonst kannst Du gleich BMX fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wobei ich fast behaupten würde das M dem lugga zu klein ist...


 
Die Größe ist denk ich richtig; er ist ja schon mit meinem Helius CC gefahren und das war von der Größe recht gut für ihn; das FR ist etwas größer als das CC.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

ok für 2699 gibts das FR 9 - das sollte auf jedenfall den lugga aushalten und hat geile teile dran...aber ist halt ein canyon


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wirst Du die Zicke parallel betreiben? Ansonsten hättest Du ja die Möglichkeit sie zu verkaufen, oder auszuschlachten. Icj würde sie wohl parallel betreiben, fahre aber halt auch mal Marathons und so.



Werde die Zicke behalten, Fabienne hat Bedarf angemeldet, kriegaußerdem eh nurnoch ein paar Euronen dafür. Wenns den 1500 werden würden wäre es wahrscheinlich viel.

Eben wirds in Langen ganz schnell dunkel, aber ganz schnell, gleich gehts los...


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wirst Du die Zicke parallel betreiben? Ansonsten hättest Du ja die Möglichkeit sie zu verkaufen, oder auszuschlachten. Icj würde sie wohl parallel betreiben, fahre aber halt auch mal Marathons und so.



An der Zicke ist nix was er für ein FR Bike braucht Gabel hat keinen Federweg
Kurbel würde ich auch nicht nehmen und dann bleibt nicht mehr viel.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Größe ist denk ich richtig; er ist ja schon mit meinem Helius CC gefahren und das war von der Größe recht gut für ihn; das FR ist etwas größer als das CC.



wie gesagt - ich hab ja auch nicht wirklich ahnung von. ich muss bei mir ja immer nur schauen was die größte größe ist


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Werde die Zicke behalten, Fabienne hat Bedarf angemeldet, kriegaußerdem eh nurnoch ein paar Euronen dafür. Wenns den 1500 werden würden wäre es wahrscheinlich viel.
> 
> Eben wirds in Langen ganz schnell dunkel, aber ganz schnell, gleich gehts los...



IST DEINE FRAU SO GROß WIE DU ?????


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Luca M ist zu klein das brauchst Du nicht mal testen. Sonst kannst Du gleich BMX fahren


 
Einspruch , bei Giant vielleicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na klar, das natürlich. nur sollte das mögliche schnäppchen (was der rahmen von fuel bestimmt ist) nicht dazu verleiten die falsche größe zu nehmen.



Natürlich nicht, er sollte es aber einfach mal ausproberen 



Hopi schrieb:


> Luca M ist zu klein das brauchst Du nicht mal testen. Sonst kannst Du gleich BMX fahren



fUEL hat Recht - das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen 

Exkurs: Die Grenze zwischen Small und Medium liegt bei Nicolai bei 175cm. Ich selbst bin 175cm gross. Beim Helius FR habe ich den Eindruck, dass ich es auch in Small hätte nehmen können und es dann noch eine Spur weniger und handlicher gewesen wäre. Beim Helius CC hingegen bin ich mit dem Medium-Rahmen sehr zufrieden. Die Grenze zwischen Medium und Large liegt meines Wissens bei 185cm. Insofern wäre Lugga hier wiederum ziemlich genau an der Grenze und beim FR würde ich wie gesagt im Zweifel eher auf den kleineren Rahmen gehen - vorausgesetzt natürlich man fühlt sich darauf wohl.

P.S: FFM meldet gerade Weltuntergang


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

jetzt macht mal hin mit der k-frage !

höchst meldet regen und gewitter !
hab keinen bock, durch die siffe zu radeln, um dann zu hause festzustellen, dass die k-frage während meiner fahrt gelöst wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Langen:


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> IST DEINE FRAU SO GROß WIE DU ?????



du bist aber heute wieder am schreien  - ärgern dich die kunden?


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok für 2699 gibts das FR 9 - das sollte auf jedenfall den lugga aushalten und hat geile teile dran...aber ist halt ein canyon



CANYON RAHMEN KÖNNEN NIX TAUGEN  SONST WÜRDEN SIE DIE NICHT ZU DEN TEILEN DAZU SCHENKEN  

Also das FR 9 hat mal nur geile Teile AVID CODE der Wurfanker vor dem Herren eine Totem Gabel Coil MEGA SUPER KLASSE.

ABER MIT FELDI RAUFFAHREN IST DA NIX MEHR ODER DU MUSST RICHTIG REIN TRETEN


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

35


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du bist aber heute wieder am schreien  - ärgern dich die kunden?



NÖ eigentlich nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> CANYON RAHMEN KÖNNEN NIX TAUGEN  SONST WÜRDEN SIE DIE NICHT ZU DEN TEILEN DAZU SCHENKEN
> 
> Also das FR 9 hat mal nur geile Teile AVID CODE der Wurfanker vor dem Herren eine Totem Gabel Coil MEGA SUPER KLASSE.
> 
> ABER MIT FELDI RAUFFAHREN IST DA NIX MEHR ODER DU MUSST RICHTIG REIN TRETEN



das FR hat ja im gegensatz zum FRX noch 2 kettenblätter vorne (24/36) sollte also noch irgendwie gehen. lugga kann sich ja nen 22er drauf machen.

Edit - ok hopi meinte das FRX - das FR hat ne 36er van aber auch die Code


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> IST DEINE FRAU SO GROß WIE DU ?????



Meine Frau ist so wie ne richtige Frau zu sein hat. Beine bis zum Hals, aber kleiner wie ich  

Sie ist die Zicke schon öfters gefahren und kommt ganz gut zurecht. Evtl. muß der Vorbau ein wenig gekürzt werden. Bis her fährt sie nen 93er Strumpi Pro Größe S ohne Kratzer oder sonstige Schäden , auf den alten Modellen sitz man aber doch sehr gestreckt, mehr gestreckt als auf der Zicke...


Wenn sie die Zicke übernimmt kann ich ja ab und zu mal auf ein Ersatzbike zurückgreifen... 


...wenn sie mich läßt


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

oh mist Du hast recht ich habe auf das X nicht geachtet


Aber für das gleiche Geld würde ich das X nehmen mit 38 kommt man auch den Berg hoch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist so wie ne richtige Frau zu sein hat. Beine bis zum Hals, aber kleiner wie ich



Ähh - Hüfthöhe? *duckundwech*


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> mit 38 kommt man auch den Berg hoch



der war gut...zum glück denkt canyon an lugga und baut ne 36er extra für ihn ein  damit kann er den feldi dann direkt hochfliegen


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ähh - Hüfthöhe? *duckundwech*



Sowas wird dann im allgemeinen als Standgebläse bezeichnet, was ab und zu auch seine Vorteile hat, auf Fabienne aber leider nicht zutrifft


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

@ lugga:
Wolltest mir doch noch die Termine durchgeben wg der geilomaten Abfahrt nach St. Ulrich.

Die steht am 12.7. an! Da könntest Du dich ja zufällig auch einfinden..... 

Wann bist de dort??


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

27


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

ich könnte ja auch noch mal cheetah einwerfen:

http://www.cheetah.de/html/freeride.html
oder
http://www.cheetah.de/html/enduro.html


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

24


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

der lugga wirft schon zahlen in den raum damit er später wieder löschen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

FFM meldet Weltuntergang erfolglos abgebrochen


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

das dann fux nicht fehlt war ja klar


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Also da würde mir aber da Canyon mehr zusagen


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet Weltuntergang erfolglos abgebrochen



hier ist es auch wieder hell aber sehr nass auf der gasse


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Evtl. muß der Vorbau ein wenig gekürzt werden............



machs nicht, nimm lieber gleich nen neuen!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also da würde mir aber da Canyon mehr zusagen



mir auch...aber ich will ja nicht zuviel pro-canyon-werbung machen, sonst könnte man ja meinen das ich auch eins habe


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> @ lugga:
> Wolltest mir doch noch die Termine durchgeben wg der geilomaten Abfahrt nach St. Ulrich.
> 
> Die steht am 12.7. an! Da könntest Du dich ja zufällig auch einfinden.....
> ...




Hats glaub ich schon mal gepostet, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, fortschreitende Alzheimer...... 

Was wollt ich jetzt noch ? Ach ja, vom 8 bis zum 22 werd ich mich da in der Gegend rumtreiben, hoffentlich mit Bike. Werde dann wohl auch ganz zufällig an dem entsprechenden Tag an der entsrechenden Stelle sein. Falls ich kein Bike hab soll mir der Christoph, einer der Guides, Du weißt schon welcher, halt eins mitbringen...


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet Weltuntergang erfolglos abgebrochen



höchst meldet sonnenschein  

die k-frage schaff ich notfalls auch alleine in meiner letzten stunde hier ...


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

oder Rotwild  die kennen dich doch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> An der Zicke ist nix was er für ein FR Bike braucht Gabel hat keinen Federweg
> Kurbel würde ich auch nicht nehmen und dann bleibt nicht mehr viel.



Gabel ist klar! Laufräder würde ich mir sowieso neue holen. Aber wieso die Kurbeln? Du hast bei vielen Enduros XT-Komponenten dran. Kurbeln, Bremsen, Schaltung, Sattel, Klingel,  Lenker, Griffe hätte ich für transferierbar gehalten.


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mir auch...aber ich will ja nicht zuviel pro-canyon-werbung machen, sonst könnte man ja meinen das ich auch eins habe



canyon sucks


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

und?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich könnte ja auch noch mal cheetah einwerfen:


Was ist das? Wird man davon high?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der lugga wirft schon zahlen in den raum damit er später wieder löschen kann...




Am Ende zählt nur das erreichen des Ziels


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juni 2007)

Oha, wir nähern uns der 30 (!) k ja mit mächtig großen Schritten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

18

Edit: Die Katz hat dazwischen gefunkt, 17


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was ist das? Wird man davon high?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Am Ende zählt nur das erreichen des Ziels


Der Weg ist das Ziel!!!


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

lenk net ab ...


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> canyon sucks



wie war das noch mal mit speci schaltaugen?


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

oder ein UFO ST


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

schuss ...


----------



## padres-team (25. Juni 2007)

30.000


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juni 2007)

Und?

Edit: F*** daneben! Glückwunsch an den Andreas! Gleich beim ersten Versuch ´ne richtig roiße Nummer!


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

naja wir schaffen das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

jetzt wars grad mal so schön sachlich und dann wieder dieses k fragen gekasper. total kindisch.....5


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Juni 2007)

test


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

oder NOX Flux FR6.5


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

hier im Fred gibts ne Ansammlung der weltgrößten Labertaschen


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

gratuliere andreas


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie war das noch mal mit speci schaltaugen?



die schaltaugen sind top. mörderstabil, die reissen gleich den kompletten rahmen entzwei. da hat sich einer was gedacht.


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier im Fred gibts ne Ansammlung der weltgrößten Labertaschen


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

mist, de padres hats gemacht ... den hatte keiner auf der rechnung ...

kannst die 3 noch zur 30 editieren ;-))

glückwunsch trotzdem !


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> 3



Glückwunsch, ist doch immer erstaunlich was so passiert wenn wir uns ner K grenze nähern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

kann ich also beruhigt und vielleicht sogar im trockenen gleich heim ...


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

wenn ich heute so weiter poste, schaff ich bald die caro...nur irgendwie komm ich garnicht beim arbeiten weiter *rausred*


----------



## padres-team (25. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kann ich also beruhigt und vielleicht sogar im trockenen gleich heim ...


 
Das hoffe ich auch. Hier in der Stadt hat es gestürmt und geschüttet steht wieder alles unter Wasser.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kann ich also beruhigt und vielleicht sogar im trockenen gleich heim ...



Ich glaub ich mach mich auch vom Acker...im Office is öde...kein Bike in der Nähe...nur ein kaputtenes Stück von ner Zicke....so en shice...


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

So Kinners ich muss man wieder was schaffen.
Luca ich hätte hier noch ein Bike was für dein Sprungtechnik Ideal wäre


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Seltsam, ihr müßt den Forums-Server ganz strubbelig gemacht haben: Mein Beitrag zur 30k ist im Nirvana verschwunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> So Kinners ich muss man wieder was schaffen.
> Luca ich hätte hier noch ein Bike was für dein Sprungtechnik Ideal wäre



Nicht einfach nur ein Bild posten, da bin zu sehr Laie für. Bitte erklärt mir auch die Vor und Nachteile des vorgeschlagenen Bikes  bin für alles offen


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch. Hier in der Stadt hat es gestürmt und geschüttet steht wieder alles unter Wasser.


 

Das war richtig gut - kein mucks und dann Volltreffer, Bravo


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nicht einfach nur ein Bild posten, da bin zu sehr Laie für. Bitte erklärt mir auch die Vor und Nachteile des vorgeschlagenen Bikes  bin für alles offen



der vorteil ist, es gibt keine nachteile. das teil iss wie geschaffen für dich.


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nicht einfach nur ein Bild posten, da bin zu sehr Laie für. Bitte erklärt mir auch die Vor und Nachteile des vorgeschlagenen Bikes  bin für alles offen



Hoher Lenker  und extra für dich ein Notausstieg in der mitte  obwohl wenn ich mir das recht überlege wäre der Ausstieg mehr was für HKN


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Seltsam, ihr müßt den Forums-Server ganz strubbelig gemacht haben: Mein Beitrag zur 30k ist im Nirvana verschwunden!



Zuviele Postings in einem Fred für den Forums Server. Mich würde mal interessieren was so ein Posting den Forumsbetreibern finanziell bringt. Vielleicht haben wir uns schon ein Bike verdient


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch. Hier in der Stadt hat es gestürmt und geschüttet steht wieder alles unter Wasser.



ich dachte, du hättest als "regenracer" eher spaß im regen  

ich sehe sogar schon das blaue vom himmel  
muß nur noch gut 1h15m so bleiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Der Weg ist das Ziel!!!



Das ist der japanische Ansatz


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nicht einfach nur ein Bild posten, da bin zu sehr Laie für. Bitte erklärt mir auch die Vor und Nachteile des vorgeschlagenen Bikes  bin für alles offen



sieht nach vollgekapseltem singlespeeder aus. die kette ist also reichlich geschützt und nahezu unkaputtbar


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

keine gangschaltung, kann dir also da auch nix kaputt gehen.
dazu noch ne mörder flutlichtanlage für nightrides. was willsten noch ?


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> keine gangschaltung, kann dir also da auch nix kaputt gehen.
> dazu noch ne mörder flutlichtanlage für nightrides. was willsten noch ?


.................und dei lieblingsfarb

............merde immer wenn es um die k ...geht is de Lade voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> .................und dei lieblingsfarb



net ganz, is mir ein tick zu holländisch


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hoher Lenker  und extra für dich ein Notausstieg in der mitte  obwohl wenn ich mir das recht überlege wäre der Ausstieg mehr was für HKN



och ich kann prima über den lenker absteigen...


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> net ganz, is mir ein tick zu holländisch


 

Gouda alt?  und Jenever in die Trinkflasch


----------



## padres-team (25. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich dachte, du hättest als "regenracer" eher spaß im regen


 
ja schon aber wenn du jeden Tag zweimal durch und durch nass wirst geht es dir langsam auf die Nerven. 
Werde mich aber auch heute wieder durchkämpfen.


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> ja schon aber wenn du jeden Tag zweimal durch und durch nass wirst geht es dir langsam auf die Nerven.
> Werde mich aber auch heute wieder durchkämpfen.



sieht z.z. ganz gut aus. sogar die straßen trocknen schon wieder ab


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zuviele Postings in einem Fred für den Forums Server. Mich würde mal interessieren was so ein Posting den Forumsbetreibern finanziell bringt. Vielleicht haben wir uns schon ein Bike verdient



zumindest mal jeder der drei Fred-Initiatoren!!!


----------



## padres-team (25. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sieht z.z. ganz gut aus. sogar die straßen trocknen schon wieder ab


 
In einer halben Stunde gehts aufs Bike und dann werde ich mal 2 std. fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> In einer halben Stunde gehts aufs Bike und dann werde ich mal 2 std. fahren.



Me too, Richtung T'nus, werden aber wenn das Wetter nicht völlig kippt wohl eher 2 1/2 bis 3 Stunden


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

werd jetzt mal noch ein wenig suchen..nach was haltbarem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> werd jetzt mal noch ein wenig suchen..nach was haltbarem....



sieh dir mal das hier an konnte bei einer Aktion mal die Serie von Bergamount testen ( war in einer PAuse und hatte gerade nichts besseres zu tun) und war recht angetan von dem Teil. Das Bike ist jedenfalls stabil, günstig aber schwer.


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Also von der Ausstatung und vom Preis ist das FRX9 von Canyon unschlagbar
die Frage ist halt nur was der Rahmen taugt.
Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Du den PLATT bekommst


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

von meinem neuen Bike sind so viele Teile im rückstand  
Dafür habe ich hier eine Nabe die wiegt mehr als eure Bikes


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> vonm meinem neuen Bike sind so viele Teile im rückstand
> Dafür habe ich hier eine Nabe die wiegt mehr als eure Bikes



Du hast da eine von gekauft  Hab ja schon von den neuen 13kg Schwergewichtsnaben gelesen, daß die aber auch wirklich zu kaufen sind


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> von meinem neuen Bike sind so viele Teile im rückstand
> Dafür habe ich hier eine Nabe die wiegt mehr als eure Bikes



zusammen?


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

das verhindert das abtauchen  immer schön waggerecht bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zusammen?



genau   MONSTER BLEI NABE


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> sieh dir mal das hier an konnte bei einer Aktion mal die Serie von Bergamount testen ( war in einer PAuse und hatte gerade nichts besseres zu tun) und war recht angetan von dem Teil. Das Bike ist jedenfalls stabil, günstig aber schwer.



 18,5kg?! *kopfschuettel*


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> das verhindert das abtauchen  immer schön waggerecht bleiben



ja, ja, nie um ne Ausrede verlegen


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 18,5kg?! *kopfschuettel*



*kopfnick*


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> genau   MONSTER BLEI NABE



Mit solch einer Nabe brauchst Du sicherlich auch keinen Federweg, die schiebt jedes Hindernis zur Seite...  Hast Du schon mal bedacht, dass sich das Teil irgendwann auch nicht mehr schieben läßt???


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> genau   MONSTER BLEI NABE



Das Gefühl mit der Nabe zu springen entspricht ungefähr dem, wie wenn Du ne Kiste Bier auf dem Gepäckträger hast


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Ich müsste echt mal zusammen Rechnen aber das mist Ding wird nur so groß wie ein Kinderrad und wiegt mehr als mein Fully


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

So Hopi und jetzt erzählst Du uns endlich mal was Du da genau liegen hast.

Genaue Angaben sind erwünscht


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit solch einer Nabe brauchst Du sicherlich auch keinen Federweg, die schiebt jedes Hindernis zur Seite...  Hast Du schon mal bedacht, dass sich das Teil irgendwann auch nicht mehr schieben läßt???



Genau Moses teilte das Meer und die table


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Genau Moses teilte das Meer und die table



Dann macht die table aber doch keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Genau Moses teilte das Meer und die table



Da haben wir ja schon mal den Markennamen: Moses! Um welches Modell handelt es sich genau?


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann macht die table aber doch keinen Spaß mehr



Dann gibt es kein table mehr!  (oder zwei kleine halt...)


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann macht die table aber doch keinen Spaß mehr



ist doch kein thema, kommst Du von der Seite ist es ein 1A double


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja schon mal den Markennamen: Moses! Um welches Modell handelt es sich genau?



Modell  10 rules


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So Hopi und jetzt erzählst Du uns endlich mal was Du da genau liegen hast.
> 
> Genaue Angaben sind erwünscht



Nicht das ich lästig erscheinen will, würde Dich aber trotzdem gerne nochmal auf dieses Posting aufmerksam machen


----------



## arkonis (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 18,5kg?! *kopfschuettel*



locker 20 Kilo in L  günstig + stabil = schwer


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nicht das ich lästig erscheinen will, würde Dich aber trotzdem gerne nochmal auf dieses Posting aufmerksam machen



na meine Nox single speednabe mit 14mm Achse  bis die Felgen da sind kann ich die noch als Hantel nutzen


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nicht das ich lästig erscheinen will, würde Dich aber trotzdem gerne nochmal auf dieses Posting aufmerksam machen



Modell 10 von Moses.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> locker 20 Kilo in L  günstig + stabil = schwer



 Das sind 26,6 Prozent meines Körpergewichts !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

und was ich halt sonst noch so von Nox geordert habe NUR MEIN KLEINER FLIPPER NICHT  
Und meine Brave Felgen sind auch nicht zu bekommen


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das sind 26,6 Prozent meines Körpergewichts !



naja stabil wiegt halt auch mehr


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also von der Ausstatung und vom Preis ist das FRX9 von Canyon unschlagbar
> die Frage ist halt nur was der Rahmen taugt.
> Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Du den PLATT bekommst



angeblich ist das FRX in L dieses jahr ausverkauft - wen wunderts


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Das 9.0 wär doch auch O.K, wär sogar besser!?


----------



## arkonis (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das sind 26,6 Prozent meines Körpergewichts !



ich fand das Bike auch recht schwer aber es ist schon ein gutes Gefühl was  zu haben das Stabil ist und auch mal richtig ran genommen werden kann ohne sich Gedanken ums Material zu machen.
Das Gewicht macht sich eh nur berauf bemerkbar und da läst sich IMMER noch was machen


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> und was ich halt sonst noch so von Nox geordert habe NUR MEIN KLEINER FLIPPER NICHT
> Und meine Brave Felgen sind auch nicht zu bekommen



wie, was, wo - Brave??? Ich dachte Spank 40!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das sind 26,6 Prozent meines Körpergewichts !



iß mehr!


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie, was, wo - Brave??? Ich dachte Spank 40!??



nein brave ich brauche 36 loch


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> nein brave ich brauche 36 loch



verkraftet Die Moses 10  keine 40 Löcher?!


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> verkraftet Die Moses 10  keine 40 Löcher?!



die spank hat nur 32 loch


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das 9.0 wär doch auch O.K, wär sogar besser!?



das FRX = bikepark, nur ein kettenblatt und 20 cm federweg hinten
die FR modelle, mehr auf freeride ausgelegt, 2 kettenblätter
die anderen torque dinger 8.0 und 9.0 sind die bikes die es zwar gerne härter mögen aber noch tourentauglich sind (absenkbare gabel, 3 kettenblätter)

wobei das normale 9.0 finde ich persönlich unnütz, wenn es ein normales sein soll dann das 8.0. wer braucht schon bei nem freerider bzw. light freerider XTR-leichbauteile. XT/X9 langt auch


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das FRX = bikepark, nur ein kettenblatt und 20 cm federweg hinten
> die FR modelle, mehr auf freeride ausgelegt, 2 kettenblätter
> die anderen torque dinger 8.0 und 9.0 sind die bikes die es zwar gerne härter mögen aber noch tourentauglich sind (absenkbare gabel, 3 kettenblätter)
> 
> wobei das normale 9.0 finde ich persönlich unnütz, wenn es ein normales sein soll dann das 8.0. wer braucht schon bei nem freerider bzw. light freerider XTR-leichbauteile. XT/X9 langt auch



Sorry, ich meinte das FR 9.0 in dem schicken WC rotbraun


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> canyon sucks



Nur die Logistik und die Kundeninfopolitik...

die Bikes find ich klasse 

Son Torque kann übrigens auch recht flott fahren (auch hoch), gegen Ende der Tour gestern hab ich den Hardtailfahrer der dabei war (iggi) regelrecht stehen lassen 
50km 1100hm in <3h  Trails hoch und runter, mir reicht das...


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

hot chocolate brown - sehr geile farbe und das bike ist prima. die fox gabel ist prima, du hast geile bremsen und auch sehr geile laufräder.

das einzigste was du vielleicht brauchst ist ein 22er vorne oder mehr saft in den beinen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Son Torque kann übrigens auch recht flott fahren (auch hoch), gegen Ende der Tour gestern hab ich den Hardtailfahrer der dabei war (iggi) regelrecht stehen lassen


Meinst du nicht, daß da ein bißchen die Beine ´ne Rolle spielen.


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hot chocolate brown - sehr geile farbe und das bike ist prima. die fox gabel ist prima, du hast geile bremsen und auch sehr geile laufräder.
> 
> das einzigste was du vielleicht brauchst ist ein 22er vorne oder mehr saft in den beinen



ja so ein Brauner Kackstuhl  solche Fareben kannst Du doch nur kurze Zeit ertragen.

UND FOX GABEL na ja, nicht bei den Vorschriften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das 9.0 wär doch auch O.K, wär sogar besser!?



Für dich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Freeride 02/07
"Kein Wunder, dass Teamfahrer Bobby Root damit über 20 Meter weit springt - Das Canyon "Torque FRX" ist ein wahrer Sprungteufel.

ich sollte doch mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> die spank hat nur 32 loch



ok, jetzt hab ich doch mal geschaut: nicht schlecht, für mein Bike aber viel zu breit. Die Mavic EX 823 ist doch noch etwas schmaler. Wieso bist Du von ihr so überzeugt?


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

kann man eigentlich das CANYON abkratzen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht, daß da ein bißchen die Beine ´ne Rolle spielen.



Ach quatsch


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Freeride 02/07
> "Kein Wunder, dass Teamfahrer Bobby Root damit über 20 Meter weit springt - Das Canyon "Torque FRX" ist ein wahrer Sprungteufel.
> 
> ich sollte doch mal drüber nachdenken



  bei dem versuch über 30 meter zu springen hat er sich aber nen fuß gebrochen...und er fährt das FRX mit doppelbrücke die nicht fürs FRX freigegeben ist


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich das CANYON abkratzen



ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Schriftzug nicht vielleicht tragende Eigenschaften hat...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich das CANYON abkratzen



beim weißen FRX nicht, das is lackiert.

bei den Anodisierten gehts aber problemlos  einfach bissi Bremsenreiniger oder schweiß oder so ...
mein Schriftzug hält aber noch


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich das CANYON abkratzen



bergauf machste die schützer drum und bergab biste einfach so schnell das es niemand lesen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ach quatsch



gut, dann machen wir sie das nächste mal ab!


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, jetzt hab ich doch mal geschaut: nicht schlecht, für mein Bike aber viel zu breit. Die Mavic EX 823 ist doch noch etwas schmaler. Wieso bist Du von ihr so überzeugt?



von der Brave GANZ EINFACH ICH BEKOMME SIE GÜNSTIGER  neeee ist eine gute Felge für meine Fahrweise B. ich will weiße Felgen weil ich das voll geil finde 

Eine breite Felge lässt den Reifen beiter aufbauen. 
Und ich bin halt kein Leichtbauer  ich habe mein GIant auch von 14,5 auf 16 hochgerüstet  mit den neuen Felgen werden es bestimmt 17 

auch mein dirtbike wird wohl auf 15 - 16 Kilo kommen


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bergauf machste die schützer drum und bergab biste einfach so schnell das es niemand lesen kann



und was mache ich wenn es mich zerlegt dann sagen alle KEIN WUNDER DER FÄHRT JA AUCH EIN CANYON


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> und was mache ich wenn es mich zerlegt dann sagen alle KEIN WUNDER DER FÄHRT JA AUCH EIN CANYON



fallen tun sie alle, du in dem fall aber mit nem coolen bike


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Also Luggggggaaaa  nehm das FRX ich schiebe dann auch mit Dir zusammen hoch


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Worin unterscheiden sich den Kona Stinky und Coiler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> und was mache ich wenn es mich zerlegt dann sagen alle KEIN WUNDER DER FÄHRT JA AUCH EIN CANYON



das paßt wohl auf jede Marke!


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fallen tun sie alle, du in dem fall aber mit nem coolen bike



JA WEIL ICH EIN UFO-ST FAHREN WERDE


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also Luggggggaaaa  nehm das FRX ich schiebe dann auch mit Dir zusammen hoch



kannst Du voll vergessen  ich fahr!


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> von der Brave GANZ EINFACH ICH BEKOMME SIE GÜNSTIGER  neeee ist eine gute Felge für meine Fahrweise B. ich will weiße Felgen weil ich das voll geil finde
> 
> Eine breite Felge lässt den Reifen beiter aufbauen.
> Und ich bin halt kein Leichtbauer  ich habe mein GIant auch von 14,5 auf 16 hochgerüstet  mit den neuen Felgen werden es bestimmt 17
> ...



ich meinte nicht die Brave, sondern die Spank 40. Wieso empfiehlst Du die? Auch nur, weil es die auch in weiß gibt?


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Worin unterscheiden sich den Kona Stinky und Coiler?



Stinky ist der Freerider das coiler mehr ein Enduro


Wenn Kona dann nur Stinky oder Stab aber bei den Preisen kannst Du auch Nicolai fahren


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich meinte nicht die Brave, sondern die Spank 40. Wieso empfiehlst Du die? Auch nur, weil es die auch in weiß gibt?



die fahren einpaar der härteren jungs  ich hab die ja auch schon ins auge gefasst...wobei ich bis jetzt nur die subrosa in dem schönen braun gefunden habe...aber 30mm felgenhorn langt bestimmt auch


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Hätte da einen Torque FR 9.0 Rahmen zu verkaufen, wer hat interesse und was wird bezahlt !?


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Stinky ist der Freerider das coiler mehr ein Enduro
> 
> 
> Wenn Kona dann nur Stinky oder Stab aber bei den Preisen kannst Du auch Nicolai fahren



Hat jemand in Deinem näheren Bike-Umfeld ein Nikolai?


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich meinte nicht die Brave, sondern die Spank 40. Wieso empfiehlst Du die? Auch nur, weil es die auch in weiß gibt?



Die Spank und die Brave sind nahezu unverwüstlich


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hätte da einen Torque FR 9.0 Rahmen zu verkaufen, wer hat interesse und was wird bezahlt !?



 

An welchen Rahmen kommt der Rest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hätte da einen Torque FR 9.0 Rahmen zu verkaufen, wer hat interesse und was wird bezahlt !?



?? naja der rahmenkit kostet 1399 eur neu


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die Spank und die Brave sind nahezu unverwüstlich



Ich glaub Dir das ja gerne, aber woher nimmst Du diese Weisheit?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> An welchen Rahmen kommt der Rest?



Da würde mir dann schon was einfallen, aber mind. 1100  (die Preise steigen) Eus müßten schon rüberkommen...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Ralph wie wärs, wär doch ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat jemand in Deinem näheren Bike-Umfeld ein Nikolai?



Ich meine natürlich Nicolai  und ja einige fahren das Helius ST oder das UFO ST

Das UFO bin ich schon gefahren und muss sagen GEIIIIIILLLLLLLL das Helius ist auch gut baut mir aber zu hoch.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ralph wie wärs, wär doch ein Schnäppchen




nee für 300 euro kann ich mir nen pearl 3.3 kaufen, der soll meinen hinterbau auch verbessern und sonst habe ich auch nix zu bemängel...mal gucken vielleicht kauf ich den dieses jahr noch...was ich so alles kaufen will.

und warum den rahmen tauschen...du hast auch da 5 jahre garantie und so schlecht ist der nicht...


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da würde mir dann schon was einfallen, aber mind. 1100  (die Preise steigen) Eus müßten schon rüberkommen...



wobei man bei canyon vor irgendwelchen planungen lieber anrufen sollte ob das gewünschte nicht schon ausverkauft ist


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaub Dir das ja gerne, aber woher nimmst Du diese Weisheit?



weil sie einige fahren die ich kenne. Und gegen die fahre ich wie ein Anfänger und das was die Felgen da mitmachen müssen  erklärt alles. Ja gebe da noch die D MAX ich finde sie aber ziemlich hässlich.


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

was haltet ihr denn davon? (Nicolai Helius FR Elite)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> weil sie einige fahren die ich kenne. Und gegen die fahre ich wie ein Anfänger und das was die Felgen da mitmachen müssen  erklärt alles. Ja gebe da noch die D MAX ich finde sie aber ziemlich hässlich.



Bin mal gespannt, welche Erfahrungen ich mit der Mavic EX 823 mach! Bisher gefällt sie mir jedenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, welche Erfahrungen ich mit der Mavic EX 823 mach! Bisher gefällt sie mir jedenfalls sehr gut.



Die bekommst Du auch nur platt wenn Du einen richtig dummen Fehler machst


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was haltet ihr denn davon? (Nicolai Helius FR Elite)


 
Das Rad ist ausgereift und jederzeit aktualisierbar auf die neuesten Features.

Es ist *das  *Rad unter vielen Rädern.

.........und je nach Konfiguration zwischen Tour und Freeride zwischen Preiswert ( billig ist nicht gemeint) und Wertvoll realisierbar.

Ein Helius FR sollte neu ab ca 4000 sinnvoll machbar sein mit guten Parts und stabil. Wenn man es gefahren hat will man es sowieso haben, gell waltho.


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das Rad ist ausgereift und jederzeit aktualisierbar auf die neuesten Features.
> 
> Es ist *das  *Rad unter vielen Rädern.
> 
> ...



wer hat denn sowas in XL zum Probieren da?


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Ihr denkt aber schon mal daran das Luca auch noch eine Familie hat!!!! und nicht sein ganzes Geld in ein Fahrrad stecken kann.
Aus dem Grund das Canyon   alles andere ist schwachsinn Ich  habe noch nie ein Bike gesehen an dem man nix ändern muss ausser bei den Canyon´s nur beste Sachen verbaut Nicolai macht nur sinn im eigenaufbau oder das UFO in der Conti Cup Nummer vielleicht mache ich das ja doch noch


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wer hat denn sowas in XL zum Probieren da?



das hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut  schickes Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ihr denkt aber schon mal daran das Luca auch noch eine Familie hat!!!! und nicht sein ganzes Geld in ein Fahrrad stecken kann.
> Aus dem Grund das Canyon   alles andere ist schwachsinn Ich  habe noch nie ein Bike gesehen an dem man nix ändern muss ausser bei den Canyon´s nur beste Sachen verbaut Nicolai macht nur sinn im eigenaufbau oder das UFO in der Conti Cup Nummer vielleicht mache ich das ja doch noch



oder gebraucht


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut  schickes Teil



Du brauchst das ST nicht das FR


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wer hat denn sowas in XL zum Probieren da?



Mainbike in Frankfurt hat hier in der Gegend wohl die umfangreichste Auswahl an Testbikes von Nicolai! 

Ich frage nicht für den Lugga. Ich frage für mich!  Und da ich mir auch ein Canyon nicht leisten könnte, kann ich auch nach was teurerem schauen...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du brauchst das ST nicht das FR



wenn das wirklich notwendig ist kann man aus dem FR ein ST machen, da bin ich doch richtig informiert, oder?


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Also nach dem ich sehe was Crazy auf seinem Hobel alles macht und Das bike noch immer nicht in 2 Teile gefallen ist denke ich mal es ist das Bike was sinn macht.
Ich habe mir ja auch den billigsten Dirtrahmen gesucht den es gibt  aus dem Grund ist er auch ausverkauft


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn das wirklich notwendig ist kann man aus dem FR ein ST machen, da bin ich doch richtig informiert, oder?



nein kann man nicht ANDERER GRUNDRAHMEN


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du brauchst das ST nicht das FR



Wieso, was ist denn der grundsätzliche Unterschied?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mainbike in Frankfurt hat hier in der Gegend wohl die umfangreichste Auswahl an Testbikes von Nicolai!
> 
> Ich frage nicht für den Lugga. Ich frage für mich!  Und da ich mir auch ein Canyon nicht leisten könnte, kann ich auch nach was teurerem schauen...



Wir gehen da mal hin, 4 x Helius FR bitte schön, Du, Maggo, Nils und Ich. Wenn se unter 12K bleiben schlagen wir zu


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wer hat denn sowas in XL zum Probieren da?


 
Schick dem Falco Mille ne Mail, der nennt Dir vllt.ne Adresse. 
Kaufen kannst Du beim Christian, der ist Vertragshändler und hat einen Nicolaifreak, den Ede unter seinen Mitarbeitern, der alle Nicolais dort betreut, wenn er sich nicht gerade wieder im Bombenkrater die Milz abgerissen hat oder so .

Hibike hat auch immer Nicolaiproberäder verfügbar, aber ein XL Rahmen stellt sich zum Probieren wahrscheinlich niemand hin, deshalb denke ich musst Du den Falco fragen, ob er was weiß.

Hibike macht glaub ich auch so was wie ne Betriebsbesichtigung bei Nicolai
demnächst ( oder war es schon?)

Es gibt ja auch diese DSK Kompletträder mit Nicolairahmen, vllt. wär das auch interessant.



Ich kenn da einen der hat ein Nonius in xxxl, weil er 2,09 m groß ist, das wiegt 11,9 kg ist ne Sonderanfertigung vom Rahmen her. Hat 29 Zoll Räder


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso, was ist denn der grundsätzliche Unterschied?



mit dem FR kann man den Berg auch hochfahren, mit dem ST, Du vielleicht ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso, was ist denn der grundsätzliche Unterschied?



Ach, das FR ist gemäßigter. Sollte doch ausreichen!?


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Das FR ist mehr das Softgelände Bike wenn Du so weiter machst würdest Du auch diesen Rahmen klein kriegen


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das FR ist mehr das Softgelände Bike wenn Du so weiter machst würdest Du auch diesen Rahmen klein kriegen



Danke für das Lob, aber das kann ich nicht glauben  

Ich fahr doch ganz lieb  bisher hat mir doch ein CC Bike gereicht  und jetzt soll ein FR nicht mehr reichen?


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das FR ist mehr das Softgelände Bike wenn Du so weiter machst würdest Du auch diesen Rahmen klein kriegen


 
Glaub nicht, daß man den kleinkriegt, wenn man sich an die Vorgaben hält ( mind. 22 mm tiefer -Steuersatz etc.) 

Denke nicht daß der Uwe zur Rampage damit will.

Ein St ist im Schnitt bei 22 kg 
Ein Ufo ist ein Eingelenker und nur zum Springen oder für 4 cross richtig 

Ein Fr im Extremstaufbau liegt bei 13,8 bis zum anderen Extrem ca 18 kg( da sind dann hopinaben drin)

und es geht auch berghoch noch ordentlich..............15 kg ist mit Pedalen kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Ich bleibe bei der Aussage das Canyon ist für Luca genau das richtige Bike. Bums aus fertig


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

Übrigens Hopi:
neueste Mountainbikerider:
Kommentar zu nox flipper:
Rahmen ist sehr kurz(nicht so gut für große Sprünge)  - das sollte ja eigentlich doch nicht für dich gut sein, wo Du doch mehr Airtime als Bodenhaftung liebst.


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Aber wenn wir so weitermachen haben wir bald die 4 k


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei der Aussage das Canyon ist für Luca genau das richtige Bike. Bums aus fertig



plumperquatsch, da schlagen die Gabeln durch!


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> plumperquatsch, da schlagen die Gabeln durch!


 
Zickende Gabel hatte der Uwe ja auch schon des öfteren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Übrigens Hopi:
> neueste Mountainbikerider:
> Kommentar zu nox flipper:
> Rahmen ist sehr kurz(nicht so gut für große Sprünge)  - das sollte ja eigentlich doch nicht für dich gut sein, wo Du doch mehr Airtime als Bodenhaftung liebst.



Sche.ß auf Zeitungen der Rahmen ist genau das was ich will KURZ und klein. Ich will ja nicht mit einem LKW auf die BMX bahn UND HOPI SPRINGT MIT ALLEM   ausser es ist 2:1 übersetzt


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> plumperquatsch, da schlagen die Gabeln durch!



Das liegt aber nicht am Bike und das könnte Dir auch bei Nicolai passieren besser gesagt dem Laden der die zusammen hämmert


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sche.ß auf Zeitungen der Rahmen ist genau das was ich will KURZ und klein. Ich will ja nicht mit einem LKW auf die BMX bahn UND HOPI SPRINGT MIT ALLEM  ausser es ist 2:1 übersetzt


 

Was gegebenenfalls leicht zu ändern ist, der Rahmen aber nicht.

Ich würde an Uwes Stelle in jedem Fall einen Händler in der Nähe haben wollen, denn auch ein neues Bike läuft oft nicht vom ersten Tag ohne Probleme und da ist die Nähe eines Händlers schon ein Vorteil.

Denke aber wir sollten ihn entscheiden lassen, schließlich will er damit auch fahren hinterher und nicht dauernd denken.........hätt ich nur könnt ich doch ........oder so


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ein St ist im Schnitt bei 22 kg



St ist zu schwer, damit ist es rausgefallen...


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht am Bike und das könnte Dir auch bei Nicolai passieren besser gesagt dem Laden der die zusammen hämmert


 
Du hast ja leider immer Recht Mankann sich auch beim Nasebohren den Fingerbrechen


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> St ist zu schwer, damit ist es rausgefallen...


 

St Probefahr kann ich Dir vermitteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was gegebenenfalls leicht zu ändern ist, der Rahmen aber nicht.



doch man nimmt Ihn schmeißt Ihn weg und holt sich einen andern  
Was mich nur wundert das selbst meine BMX kumpels springen können obwohl die ja noch kürzer sind.


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Schick dem Falco Mille ne Mail, der nennt Dir vllt.ne Adresse.
> Kaufen kannst Du beim Christian, der ist Vertragshändler und hat einen Nicolaifreak, den Ede unter seinen Mitarbeitern, der alle Nicolais dort betreut, wenn er sich nicht gerade wieder im Bombenkrater die Milz abgerissen hat oder so .
> 
> Hibike hat auch immer Nicolaiproberäder verfügbar, aber ein XL Rahmen stellt sich zum Probieren wahrscheinlich niemand hin, deshalb denke ich musst Du den Falco fragen, ob er was weiß.
> ...



Danke für die Info!  Habe dem Falco gemailt.


----------



## fUEL (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!  Habe dem Falco gemailt.


 
Gerne geschehen 
Geh heim - jetzt gud nacht


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!  Habe dem Falco gemailt.



ich denke Du kannst es Dir nicht leisten?????


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juni 2007)

Ich denke das wäre so schon in Ordnung, Uwe n FR9.0 und der Gerd n FR 
Dann fehlt nur noch der Maggo 

Um den Canyon Rahmen mach ich mir keine Gedanken, wenn ich den klein bekomme wechsel ich auf Briefmarken sammeln ...! Und der Uwe ist nochmal leichter als ich.


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich denke Du kannst es Dir nicht leisten?????



Doch, doch, es zu testen, kann ich mir leisten!  Und sollte ich dann wirklich hin un weg sein, muß ich halt nach Mitteln und Wegen suchen... Tankstelle, Supermarkt, Bank, ...


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

he he IM KANST FÜR EIN NICOLAI kannst dann über die MAuer springen


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2007)

@crazy was macht der Finger


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> he he IM KANST FÜR EIN NICOLAI kannst dann über die MAuer springen



Ich meinte doch Aushilfsjobs!  ob man da wohl sein Rad mit hinnehmen darf?


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Weiß jemand wo es jetzt schon die 08er XTs gibt? Laut Cycleplanet hat er die Schalthebel in den nächsten beiden Wochen!  Hibike hat sie zumindest nicht in seinem Online-Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo es jetzt schon die 08er XTs gibt? Laut Cycleplanet hat er die Schalthebel in den nächsten beiden Wochen!  Hibike hat sie zumindest nicht in seinem Online-Angebot.



@RH: würde noch etwas warten!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Den mit dem gelben Pullunder oder ne Aufzeichnung aus dem Moskauer Konzert???



Dem Einzig Wahren, nicht dem Phantom, daß offentsichtlich Zuwendung braucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Schick dem Falco Mille ne Mail, der nennt Dir vllt.ne Adresse.



Apropos Nicolai Test Bikes:

http://www.nicolai.net/contact/testcenter-ger.html


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos Nicolai Test Bikes:
> 
> http://www.nicolai.net/contact/testcenter-ger.html



Jo, da hab ich das mit Mainbike her!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach, das FR ist gemäßigter. Sollte doch ausreichen!?



Gerd, Nicolai ist eine wirklich weise Entscheidung und das Helius FR reicht auch für Deine Zwecke völlig aus, lass' Dir das nichts weissmachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jo, da hab ich das mit Mainbike her!



Sorry, ich habe keine Lust und Zeit hier den ganzen Fred der letzten drei Stunden in denen ich biken war, nachzulesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das FR ist mehr das Softgelände Bike wenn Du so weiter machst würdest Du auch diesen Rahmen klein kriegen



Hopi, tut mir leid, aber Du übertreibst manchmal masslos - das muss einfach mal gesagt werden


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken, die Teile vom Epic wieder an meinen alten Hardtailrahmen zu schrauben. Wiegt dann statt 11,7 kg nur noch 10,4 kg, ich nekomm hinten ´ne 180er Scheibe dran und da wippt dann auch im Wiegetritt nichts mehr. Ich kann doch Wippen auf den Tod nicht ausstehen und jetzt, wo ich das erste Mal eine vorn wirklich 100% blockierbare Gabel habe, wippt das Epic ein wenig im Negativfederweg beim Wiegetritt.
> Nachteil logischerweise wäre die fehlende Heckfederung und eigentlich bin ich ja Technik-Freak und find das Epic wunderschön.
> ...



Da darf nichts wippen, tuts bei mir auch nicht, hab aber auch nicht so kräftige Strampelchen wie Du   Und überhaupt: Bist Du verrückt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...  und jetzt soll ein FR nicht mehr reichen?



Lugga, das FR reicht stabilitätsmässig völlig aus - denke auch an das Gewicht, dass Du bergauf bringen musst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo es jetzt schon die 08er XTs gibt? Laut Cycleplanet hat er die Schalthebel in den nächsten beiden Wochen!  Hibike hat sie zumindest nicht in seinem Online-Angebot.



Igitt.... Shimano


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Igitt.... Shimano



besser als SRam! Für `ne Rohloff bin ich nicht kräftig genug... Außerdem gefällt sie mir nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> besser als SRam!



Naja, hab' ja vereinzelt auch noch Shimano an den Bikes: Pedale, Kurbel VR-Nabe


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lugga, das FR reicht stabilitätsmässig völlig aus - denke auch an das Gewicht, dass Du bergauf bringen musst



das seh ich genauso


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Für `ne Rohloff bin ich nicht kräftig genug...



Das ist kein Argument 

Man kann die Übersetzung ja durch Wahl von Kettenblatt/Ritzel entsprechend anpassen.

Man muss ja nicht 44/16 wie ich oder gar 44/15 wie unwissenderweise der Fux fahren. Meine Frau fährt auch Rohloff und hat eben 40/16.


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

So, glaubt ihr es ist spät genug, dass ich mich nun auch aus dem Büro trauen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, ich habe keine Lust und Zeit hier den ganzen Fred der letzten drei Stunden in denen ich biken war, nachzulesen



Ich muß zugeben, dass ich es neuerdings manchmal auch nicht mehr schaffe alles nachzulesen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, glaubt ihr es ist spät genug, dass ich mich nun auch aus dem Büro trauen kann?



Vor was oder wem hast Du denn Angst? 

Langsam wird es auch Zeit, um noch im Hellen bis Hofheim zu kommen.

Ich geh' mal kurz Bike checken, war 'ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht heute...


----------



## Tech3 (25. Juni 2007)

Servus Leuts...uff binsch fertig

Den ganzen Tach auf Achse gewesen


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vor was oder wem hast Du denn Angst?
> 
> Langsam wird es auch Zeit, um noch im Hellen bis Hofheim zu kommen.
> 
> Ich geh' mal kurz Bike checken, war 'ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht heute...



Wo warst Du denn?

Mußte unseren Db-Server rebooten; und das ist `ne olle Gurke... -> recht zeitaufwändig; außerdem möglichst außerhalb der Dienstzeiten.


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Servus Leuts...uff binsch fertig
> 
> Den ganzen Tach auf Achse gewesen



aufm Rad?


----------



## Tech3 (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aufm Rad?



Ne Leider nicht.
In nem ASB RTW haben aber nur ein Mopped abgehohlt


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ne Leider nicht.
> In nem ASB RTW haben aber nur ein Mopped abgehohlt



hat sich das Abholen bei dem was drauf saß nicht mehr gelohnt?


----------



## Tech3 (25. Juni 2007)

Den Hobel hat mein Kumpel bei eBay ersteigert und in so nen RTW passt der ganz jut rein 

//Und die Blaulichttaste ist sehr verlockend


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> @crazy was macht der Finger



unverändert.


----------



## arkonis (25. Juni 2007)

mal ne frage:

an meinen HT-Landbike wackelt hat der Steuersatz da ist etwas spiel. Ist das normal für son günstigen Steuersatz ? Außerdem ist doch etwas Abstand (2mm) zwischen den Deckel der auf den Steuersatz anliegt, dadurch kommt auch der ganze Dreck rein, kann eigendlich nicht sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juni 2007)

Na wenn da 2mm Luft sind dann hast du ihn wohl falsch zusammengesetzt, oder meinst du die Aheadkappe oben aufm Steuerrohr? Wenn die nicht aufliegt ist dein Steuerrohr zu lang, kürzen oder Spacer. Wenns das ist dann is auch klar warum der wackelt 
Mach mal Foto...


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2007)

is des mit dem bike für lugga endlich fertig  

kann mal einer recherchieren, ob es in diesem fred mittlerweile das längste einzelthema war. danke und gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Ne des geht noch weiter un is jetz "nicolai für de lugga un de Gerd"


----------



## arkonis (25. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Na wenn da 2mm Luft sind dann hast du ihn wohl falsch zusammengesetzt, oder meinst du die Aheadkappe oben aufm Steuerrohr? Wenn die nicht aufliegt ist dein Steuerrohr zu lang, kürzen oder Spacer. Wenns das ist dann is auch klar warum der wackelt
> Mach mal Foto...




so sieht das aus:


----------



## arkonis (25. Juni 2007)

so in groß leider aus einem Handy


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juni 2007)

ich tippe auf falsch zusammengesetzt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Bei soviel Spiel würde ich auch erstmal darauf tippen, dass die Ahead-Kappe/-kralle den Vorbau nicht richtig klemmt


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich denke das wäre so schon in Ordnung, Uwe n FR9.0 und der Gerd n FR
> Dann fehlt nur noch der Maggo
> 
> Um den Canyon Rahmen mach ich mir keine Gedanken, wenn ich den klein bekomme wechsel ich auf Briefmarken sammeln ...! Und der Uwe ist nochmal leichter als ich.



ich kauf dem kater das epic ab und fahr euch dann in grund und boden. leider in die falsche richtung.


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo es jetzt schon die 08er XTs gibt? Laut Cycleplanet hat er die Schalthebel in den nächsten beiden Wochen!  Hibike hat sie zumindest nicht in seinem Online-Angebot.



igitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo warst Du denn?



Mit 'nem Kollegen von FFM bis auf den Feldi über Waldautobahn und dann runter über X-Trail, Rote Kreuz Trail, Naturfreundehaus-Trail...

... Schlamm-Faktor nimmt jeden Tag zu 

@Crazy: Was hast Du denn mit dem Finger gemacht?


----------



## arkonis (25. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich tippe auf falsch zusammengesetzt...





wahltho schrieb:


> Bei soviel Spiel würde ich auch erstmal darauf tippen, dass die Ahead-Kappe/-kralle den Vorbau nicht richtig klemmt



die Sache ist halt es gibt nur drei Teile, habe auch schon probehalber getauscht. 
was da vorliegt ist kein Spiel, das Spiel ist nachdem ich die Kappe ziemlich fest angezogen habe nicht so hoch, vielleicht 0,2 mm, nur ist eben da noch dieser Abstand zwischen dem Steuersatz und der Kappe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> igitt.



Hab' ich auch schon gesagt, wollte Gerd aber nicht hören


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' ich auch schon gesagt, wollte Gerd aber nicht hören



stimmt, ich habs während des nachlesens geschrieben, keine drei posts später haben wir an dasselbe gedacht. bäh.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Crazy: Was hast Du denn mit dem Finger gemacht?



am mittleren Gelenk gestossen/geklemmt. Is bissi dick, aber es lässt sich noch bewegen.

Als wir gestern da rum sind wars noch halbwegs ok, hab zumindest das Schutzblech nicht ausm Rucksack raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> am mittleren Gelenk gestossen/geklemmt. Is bissi dick, aber es lässt sich noch bewegen.



Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @RH: würde noch etwas warten!



d´accord..........


----------



## Maggo (25. Juni 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272542

hier mal was zum lesen fürn lugga.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Besserung



danke, wird schon 




Maggo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272542
> 
> hier mal was zum lesen fürn lugga.



*reinspam* 

und guude Nacht


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272542
> 
> hier mal was zum lesen fürn lugga.



soll ich mal ein Bild von meiner Zicke da reinstellen


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> danke, wird schon
> ...



Viel, viel Ruhe, am besten gipsen! Wenn nicht, dann zumindest tapen vor Aktivitäten. Sonst hast Du vielleicht noch lange "Spaß" daran...


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> soll ich mal ein Bild von meiner Zicke da reinstellen



Mach es so, dass man nur Deinen Rockring und Deinen Fat Albert erkennt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... nur Deinen Rockring und Deinen Fat Albert erkennt!



Ich wüsste wirklich nicht, was sich auf Rockring reimt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2007)

Gute Nacht Zusammen!


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Zusammen!



Nacht Thomas!


----------



## arkonis (25. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> soll ich mal ein Bild von meiner Zicke da reinstellen



schreib noch dazu wieoft dem Bock sein Hinterteil in die Werkstatt musste, langsam sollte es eine rekordmake erreichen.
Eigendlich gibt es auch die Möglichkeit den Hersteller zu fragen ob die nicht besser einen kulanten Biketausch in richtung stabileres für harte Gangarten vornehmen, für die dürfte sich dein Bike so gar nicht rechnen.
Außerdem kann doch normal der Kunde nach 3-fachen erfolglosen Austausch vom Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten.
Also ich würde zu Rotwild gehen und die Flinte in die Hand nehmen und versuchen denen deinen Standpunkt zu erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> di das Spiel ist nachdem ich die Kappe ziemlich fest angezogen habe nicht so hoch, vielleicht 0,2 mm,


Hast du die Klemmschrauben des Vorbaus gelöst, bevor du die Ahead-Schraube angezogen hast?


----------



## arkonis (25. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hast du die Klemmschrauben des Vorbaus gelöst, bevor du die Ahead-Schraube angezogen hast?



hab ich


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juni 2007)

Dann tippe ich auch auf ein falsch zusammengebauten Steuersatz. Nach schiefem Sitz sieht das nicht aus. Merkst du irgend ein unrundes Gefühl, wenn du den Lenker drehst?
Was wfür ein Steuersatz ist das eigentlich?


----------



## arkonis (25. Juni 2007)

der Lenker läst sich problemlos drehen, der Stersatz ist dieser hier eigendlich besteht da auch keine möglichkeit den anders zusammenzubauen der Steuersatz besteht für jede Seite nur aus drei Teilen, den Konus für unten habe ich auch korrekt auf die Gabel geschlagen.


----------



## Arachne (25. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> der Lenker läst sich problemlos drehen, der Stersatz ist dieser hier eigendlich besteht da auch keine möglichkeit den anders zusammenzubauen der Steuersatz besteht für jede Seite nur aus drei Teilen, den Konus für unten habe ich auch korrekt auf die Gabel geschlagen.



Wie schaut es denn mit der schon geäußerten Theorie aus, dass Du zu wenig Spacer für die Gabelschaftlänge hast?


----------



## arkonis (26. Juni 2007)

die Spacer stehen sogar etwas über den Gabelschaft. 
Es läst sich auch nicht mit Druck einpassen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> die Spacer stehen sogar etwas über den Gabelschaft.


Wie weit? Je nach der Form der Kappe müssen das 1-3 mm sein.


----------



## arkonis (26. Juni 2007)

ok das müsste ich nochmal checken, werde morgen noch mal nachsehen, könnte die Ursache sein


----------



## arkonis (26. Juni 2007)

ok ich geh jetzt mal schlafen, gleich morgen versuche ich es nochmal aus  danke für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8



Nacht hkn!


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2007)

moin !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Guuude...


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2007)

heut regnets zum glück nur einmal  

hab gekniffen und bin mim audo gefahrn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## padres-team (26. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> heut regnets zum glück nur einmal
> 
> hab gekniffen und bin mim audo gefahrn ...


 
morsche,

gekniffen wird nich. 
Bin gestern tapfer 2 std. im Regen gefahren und heute morgen wieder 1 std. zum glück kann ich im Geschäft duschen aber das Wetter geht einem schon auf den S.... Fehlt nur noch das es anfängt zu Schneien in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen, Andy


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Bin gestern tapfer 2 std. im Regen gefahren



Das haste aber gestern verdammt Pech gehabt, denn bei uns hat es Richtung Taunus hinter Steinbach aufgehört zu regnen und wir hatten dann herrliches Wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> gekniffen wird nich.



Da bin ich schon flexibel und habe meinen Ruhetag kurzerhand von Do. auf heute verlegt und den Bolzmann bewegt.

Heute soll es nämlich nicht nur regnen, sondern auch stürmen mit Orkanböen in Kammlagen...

... da hört der Spass (im Taunus) auf


----------



## padres-team (26. Juni 2007)

Ja, ich weis. Ich hätte bis 19.00 arbeiten sollen und dann biken, da war es richtig schön dann. Ab 20.30 hat sogar wieder die Sonne gescheint.
Tja, mal wieder dem Regenracer gerecht geworden


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon flexibel und habe meinen Ruhetag kurzerhand von Do. auf heute verlegt und den Bolzmann bewegt.
> 
> Heute soll es nämlich nicht nur regnen, sondern auch stürmen mit Orkanböen in Kammlagen...
> 
> ... da hört der Spass (im Taunus) auf



Morgen Thomas, sehn wir uns morgen beim GC-Biketreff ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Ja, ich weis. Ich hätte bis 19.00 arbeiten sollen und dann biken, da war es richtig schön dann. Ab 20.30 hat sogar wieder die Sonne gescheint.
> Tja, mal wieder dem Regenracer gerecht geworden



Ne, Ne, das Wetter war schon früher schön mit Sonnenschein, etc..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Morgen Thomas, sehn wir uns morgen beim GC-Biketreff ?



Moin RH. Kann ich mir so einplanen.

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser, soll ja morgen nur noch Schauer


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser, soll ja morgen nur noch Schauer


Ich hab mir gestern zumindest mal die Schlammreifen montiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern zumindest mal die Schlammreifen montiert.



Die da wären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

Gestern war es nämlich ggü. Sonntag massiv schlammiger, weil die Suppe einfach stehenbleibt...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die da wären?


Schwalbe Black Shark Mud. Auf hartem Untergrund und auch bei der Überfahrt von Wurzeln und Steinen mit Vorsicht zu genießen, weil die langen Stollen zum Imkippen neigen, aber im Matsch selbst eine Wucht. Im Trail muß man halt eine saubere Linie fahren, damit man o.g. Hindernisse im richtigen Winkel trifft.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Die Spaßvögel Dietzenbach haben sich immer noch nicht gemeldet, ist halt nicht so einfach einen Preis für das defekte Teil rauszubekommen, Kontakt hat ich mit dem Peter Böhm der wirds schon machen  Die wissen schon wie man Kunden bindet. Wir wären hier schon längst bankrot wenn wir dieses Verhalten an den Tag legen würden. 

Weiß aber auch gar nicht ob ich noch mit der Zicke fahren will  Die blööde Kuh soll doch bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. Am besten ich verkaufs kaputt, da muß ich mich nicht rumärgern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

Bei Ebay gibt es zur Zeit auch gleich den richtigen Steuersatz für 'nen FR:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-Fett-Set...yZ100249QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Schwalbe Black Shark Mud. Auf hartem Untergrund und auch bei der Überfahrt von Wurzeln und Steinen mit Vorsicht zu genießen, weil die langen Stollen zum Imkippen neigen, aber...



Ok - Nichts für mich


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok - Nichts für mich


Ist halt ´ne richtig dünne Pfützensäge mit nominell 2,1 Zoll.


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ist halt ´ne richtig dünne Pfützensäge mit nominell 2,1 Zoll.



Na dann weiß ich ja, welche Strecken Du morgen wieder mal bevorzugt aufsuchen wirst...  

Guten Morgen!

Leider bläst noch der gleiche Wind, der mich gestern Abend Nachhause fliegen lassen hat. Böig war es auf der Strecke aber nicht. Nässe war auch ok, Kurzarmtrikot hat ausgereicht. Werde aber mal schauen, ob ich mir doch ein paar Kniewärmer hole.


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Spaßvögel Dietzenbach haben sich immer noch nicht gemeldet, ist halt nicht so einfach einen Preis für das defekte Teil rauszubekommen, Kontakt hat ich mit dem Peter Böhm der wirds schon machen  Die wissen schon wie man Kunden bindet. Wir wären hier schon längst bankrot wenn wir dieses Verhalten an den Tag legen würden.
> 
> Weiß aber auch gar nicht ob ich noch mit der Zicke fahren will  Die blööde Kuh soll doch bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. Am besten ich verkaufs kaputt, da muß ich mich nicht rumärgern.



Ich denke deine Frau will es haben! die wird es bestimmt nicht kleinkriegen


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Schwalbe Black Shark Mud. Auf hartem Untergrund und auch bei der Überfahrt von Wurzeln und Steinen mit Vorsicht zu genießen, weil die langen Stollen zum Imkippen neigen, aber im Matsch selbst eine Wucht. Im Trail muß man halt eine saubere Linie fahren, damit man o.g. Hindernisse im richtigen Winkel trifft.



Warum nicht gleich Muddy Mary?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich Muddy Mary?


Den Black Shark hab ich schon ´ne weile und ein Schlammreifen muß ja auch schmal sein, damit er tief genug einsinkt. Daher ist die Muddy Mary mit 2,5 nur eine Spezialsache für DH/FR, die einen Kompromiss aus Schlammgrip und Dämpfung darstellt. Außerdem geht 2,5 definitiv nicht durch meinen Hinterbau. Da ist bei 2,3 Schluss.


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> definitiv nicht durch meinen Hinterbau. Da ist bei 2,3 Schluss.



Viele DHler fahren vorne breit 2,5 - 2,7 und hinten schmal  2,35


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ..................schmal  2,35


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Was haltet ihr denn von der Magura Wotan?

Edit: nicht für meinen jetzigen Hobel, sondern für das Helius FR.


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



  ja ein echter Trailschneider


----------



## saharadesertfox (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Viele DHler fahren vorne breit 2,5 - 2,7 und hinten schmal  2,35



Ich fahre nichts unter 2,5 UST. So spüre ich beim Uphill die Wurzeln nicht. In Kiedrich bin ich nur so durch die Schlammlöcher gesurft, so dass meine Mitstreiter wegen den Schlammspritzern schimpften. Die anderen blieben mit Racing Ralph im Matsch stecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der Magura Wotan?
> 
> Edit: nicht für meinen jetzigen Hobel, sondern für das Helius FR.



ich hatte mal ne menja in der hand, die iss ja vom prinzip ähnlich, allerdings die kurzhubige variante. die verarbeitung sah sehr gut aus mit einigen sehr durchdachten details wie zb. den ausfallern und der discaufnahme. die doppelte gabelbrücke soll steifigkeit bringen, da glaub ich auch dran, das wirkte sehr massiv. optisch auf jeden fall gewöhnungsbedürftig und leider ohne jegliche dauertests zur zeit nur schwer zu beurteilen, ob sich ein kauf lohnt. zumal die ähnlich viel oder mehr kostet wie bereits erprobte systeme.


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich fahre nichts unter 2,5 UST. So spüre ich beim Uphill die Wurzeln nicht. In Kiedrich bin ich nur so durch die Schlammlöcher gesurft, so dass meine Mitstreiter wegen den Schlammspritzern schimpften. Die anderen blieben mit Racing Ralph im Matsch stecken.



Alles nur eine Frage der speed ich bin auch lange hinten mit 2,35 gefahren und hatte nie probleme mit schlamm. Bin auch nur wegen dem Gewicht hinten auf 2,5er  eine art Trimmung


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich fahre nichts unter 2,5 UST. So spüre ich beim Uphill die Wurzeln nicht. In Kiedrich bin ich nur so durch die Schlammlöcher gesurft, so dass meine Mitstreiter wegen den Schlammspritzern schimpften. Die anderen blieben mit Racing Ralph im Matsch stecken.



die passen ja aber auch in dein bike rein, du darfst nicht vergessen, dass nicht nur bei solchen race maschinen wie des katers epic bei 2,3 schluss ist. dabei geht es auch nicht nur um den hinterbau sondern auch um die zu schmalen felgen an dieser sorte räder. da ploppt dir der reifen in nullkommanix von der felge und du liegst da und schaust in die röhre.


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hatte mal ne menja in der hand, die iss ja vom prinzip ähnlich, allerdings die kurzhubige variante. die verarbeitung sah sehr gut aus mit einigen sehr durchdachten details wie zb. den ausfallern und der discaufnahme. die doppelte gabelbrücke soll steifigkeit bringen, da glaub ich auch dran, das wirkte sehr massiv. optisch auf jeden fall gewöhnungsbedürftig und leider ohne jegliche dauertests zur zeit nur schwer zu beurteilen, ob sich ein kauf lohnt. zumal die ähnlich viel oder mehr kostet wie bereits erprobte systeme.



Auf vielen Bildern, die ich bisher sah, ist das FR mit der Wotan abgebildet. Bei DSK wird das FR mit der Marzocchi AM II ausgestattet.


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auf vielen Bildern, die ich bisher sah, ist das FR mit der Wotan abgebildet. Bei DSK wird das FR mit der Marzocchi AM II ausgestattet.



ich glaub die hatten die bis neulich sogar verbaut. ob das ein zeichen derer unzufriedenheit ist?


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die passen ja aber auch in dein bike rein, du darfst nicht vergessen, dass nicht nur bei solchen race maschinen wie des katers epic bei 2,3 schluss ist. dabei geht es auch nicht nur um den hinterbau sondern auch um die zu schmalen felgen an dieser sorte räder. da ploppt dir der reifen in nullkommanix von der felge und du liegst da und schaust in die röhre.



Das Problem mit der Felge habe ich nicht mehr... 

Jedenfalls bräuchte ich für eine Enduro keine Laufräder mehr!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Gerd, 
sach mal,
ich schick besser ne PN


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auf vielen Bildern, die ich bisher sah, ist das FR mit der Wotan abgebildet. Bei DSK wird das FR mit der Marzocchi AM II ausgestattet.



Also probiert habe ich sie noch nicht, aber was man  so drüber lesen kann ist sie zwar steif aber ihr ansprechverhalten soll nicht das beste sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auf vielen Bildern, die ich bisher sah, ist das FR mit der Wotan abgebildet. Bei DSK wird das FR mit der Marzocchi AM II ausgestattet.




Ich habe ja das DSK FR in der Hope-Variante mit der Marzocchi AM II. Die AM II ist hyperstabil, aber natürlich schwer. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Ihr - so zufrieden, dass ich noch eine neue baugleiche Reservegabel auf Lager habe 

Ich würde Dir auch auf jeden Fall empfehlen, das FR nicht nur in XL, sondern auch in L auszuprobieren, da wie schon oft gesagt für ein FR Handlichkeit sehr wichtig ist. Ausserdem haben sich die Rahmengrössenangaben verschoben.

Zu Magura-Gabeln kann ich Dir gar nichts sagen. Ich lass' generell die Finger von Magura, ich weiss, dass die Scheibenbremsen einen bei mehrerrn Händlern im Rhein-Mailn-Gebiet einen miserablen Ruf geniessen. Die HS33 war/ist eine gute Felgenbremse (sofern man das von einer Felgenbremse überhaupt sagen kann). Aber der Rest...

In diesem Gabelsegment kämen für mich Marzocchi oder Fox in Frage.


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe ja das DSK FR in der Hope-Variante mit der Marzocchi AM II. Die AM II ist hyperstabil, aber natürlich schwer. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Ihr - so zufrieden, dass ich noch eine neue baugleiche Reservegabel auf Lager habe
> 
> Ich würde Dir auch auf jeden Fall empfehlen, das FR nicht nur in XL, sondern auch in L auszuprobieren, da wie schon oft gesagt für ein FR Handlichkeit sehr wichtig ist. Ausserdem haben sich die Rahmengrössenangaben verschoben.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Info!  

Beim DSK gefällt mir jedenfalls die Felge nicht. Aber sehr gute Laufräder habe ich ja mittlerweile.  Die Sram-Ausstattung würde ich komplett auf XT08 ändern.

Bremsen: Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die XT zwar zuverlässig und wartungsarm, `ne Luise bremst aber wesentlich kräftiger. Habe bisher nur über Hope fluchen gehört.

Ich hab` `ne 96er Beinlänge.  Habe sogar mal kurz an XXL gedacht. Ja, ja, schon gut, XXL werde ich bestimmt nicht brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Ich bin ganz zittrig: Wann gehen wir zu Mainbike? Ich habe gleich Mittagspause!


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info!
> 
> Beim DSK gefällt mir jedenfalls die Felge nicht. Aber sehr gute Laufräder habe ich ja mittlerweile.  Die Sram-Ausstattung würde ich komplett auf XT08 ändern.
> 
> ...


 
Moin zusamme!

Ein Selbstaufbau ist doch auch ne Möglichkeit alle Parts per Internet zum Bestpreis zu ordern. Dann kommen evtl. auch bessere Parts fürs gleiche Geld ans bike wie bei einem Komplettrad.

Ich hab an 3 Rädern Louise Fr (cc in 180 v&h, FR 210 v 190 h)oder Louise neu o7 ( Rocky 160/180) und bin damit top zufrieden.
Shimanobremse ist eher was für Racebikes.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

gude plauscher, lustig das gerd und uwe sich nicolai anschauen wollen 

  

mir liegen da noch so worte von uwe im ohr


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist kein Argument
> 
> Man kann die Übersetzung ja durch Wahl von Kettenblatt/Ritzel entsprechend anpassen.
> 
> Man muss ja nicht 44/16 wie ich oder gar 44/15 wie unwissenderweise der Fux fahren. Meine Frau fährt auch Rohloff und hat eben 40/16.


 

Da die Jungs ja alle mit Sprungfieber infiziert sind und noch ihren Personal Trainer dafür gefunden haben macht natürlich aus Gewichtsgründen.( 1 kg mehr am Hinterrad) ne Kettenschaltung mehr Sinn, da die Sprünge besser kontrolliert werden können.

Rohloff is ne feine Sache .........aber nicht für jeden Zweck und für jeden Fahrer.
Auch für nen Alpencross ist der geringere Wirkungsgrad schnell dahingehend zu spüren daß Rohloffbikes dann eher im hinteren Drittel mitfahren, wenn die Tagesform die Mehrkörner nicht hergibt.
Solltte jeder für sich genau abwägen was er mit dem Bike machen will.

Beim Nucleon ist der Schwerpunkt dann ja mittig- das wäre ne wertvolle Alternative in der Lightversinon aber auf 140 er Federweg begrenzt, wenn denn mal lieferbar.


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusamme!
> 
> Ein Selbstaufbau ist doch auch ne Möglichkeit alle Parts per Internet zum Bestpreis zu ordern. Dann kommen evtl. auch bessere Parts fürs gleiche Geld ans bike wie bei einem Komplettrad.
> 
> ...



Ich werde das alles mal durchrechnen, aber auch bei den Händlern nach Angeboten fragen!  

Hast Du auch die Marzocchi-Gabel an Deinem FR?


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mir liegen da noch so worte von uwe im ohr



das da wäre ???????


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Da die Jungs ja alle mit Sprungfieber infiziert sind und noch ihren Personal Trainer dafür gefunden haben macht natürlich aus Gewichtsgründen.( 1 kg mehr am Hinterrad) ne Kettenschaltung mehr Sinn, da die Sprünge besser kontrolliert werden können.
> 
> Rohloff is ne feine Sache .........aber nicht für jeden Zweck und für jeden Fahrer.
> Auch für nen Alpencross ist der geringere Wirkungsgrad schnell dahingehend zu spüren daß Rohloffbikes dann eher im hinteren Drittel mitfahren, wenn die Tagesform die Mehrkörner nicht hergibt.
> ...



Rohloff ist für mich keine Option. Dazu reicht alleine schon der Aufpreis von 900 . Aber auch das Gewicht und das Aussehen.


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> das da wäre ???????



vielleicht: zu teuer!? Und dadurch vielleicht auch weniger verbreitet und dadurch weniger FANs.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> das da wäre ???????



  - erzähl ich mal wenn wir alle wieder zusammen glucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> [...] und das Aussehen.



einer der dazu steht  wir sind doch alle einpaar kleine popper


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber auch das Gewicht und das Aussehen.



wenn wir mal alles  nehmen NABE, SCHALLTUNG, RITZEL liegt die ROHLOFF  nicht mehr so weit weg vom Gewicht. Aber der Preis ist natürlich schon ein Grund


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> einer der dazu steht  wir sind doch alle einpaar kleine popper



Um für `nen Rad so viel Knete ausgeben zu können, muß ich mich in das Rad verlieben!  Und dazu trägt das Aussehen maßgeblich bei! Klar, Technik fasziniert mich natürlich auch.


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

ich find die aufgeräumte optik eines mit ner rohloff bestückten rades schon richtig schön. leider wird dann auch ein rahmen mit entsprechenden dropouts fällig und der geht auch nochmal ins geld. bei nem fully muss dann trotzdem noch ein kettenspanner ran. für jemanden wie mich, der deutlich unter 50000km im jahr fährt stellt sich die frage nicht. auch wenn ich mir die lästige schaltaugensache sparen könnte......preis und systemgewicht sprechen natürlich auch nicht wirklich dafür, mit praktischen erfahrungen kann ich natürlich nicht dienen,ich bin so ein teil noch nie gefahren.


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich werde das alles mal durchrechnen, aber auch bei den Händlern nach Angeboten fragen!
> 
> Hast Du auch die Marzocchi-Gabel an Deinem FR?


 
Meines ist so ausgestattet:

Fox 36 Air RLC und Dhx Air 5.0 Dämpfer
Sram X0
Mavic SX und Mavic XL....
oder fürn Bikepark die Deemax aus dem Rocky Flow

Race Face Atlas
XTR Umwerfer
XTR Kassetten
Louise FR 210/190
Easton Carbonlenker (DH zugelassen) 
Syntace 75 er Force 99 
Gravity dropper mit Specialiced Rival 143 mit Lenkerfernbed.
Chris King Titansteuersatz
Komplett Titanschrauben
Reifen: Minion Dh,  Ignitor, oder Betty vorne und Nic hinten

Griffe Odi ouri

....glaub das wars

Wichtig ist beim FR die Einbauhöhe der Gabel......... mit der Pike war das Rad nur halb so gut, weil der Lenkwinkel zu steil war.


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Um Für `nen Rad so viel Knete ausgeben zu können, muß ich mich in das Rad verlieben!  Und dazu trägt das Aussehen maßgeblich bei! Klar, Technik fasziniert mich natürlich auch.



warum fährst du dann das rad, das du fährst? duckundweg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum fährst du dann das rad, das du fährst? duckundweg....



Ja stimmt, so viel Technik ist da ja gar nicht dran!

komm Du mir nochmal unter die Stollen!!!


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich find die aufgeräumte optik eines mit ner rohloff bestückten rades schon richtig schön. leider wird dann auch ein rahmen mit entsprechenden dropouts fällig und der geht auch nochmal ins geld. bei nem fully muss dann trotzdem noch ein kettenspanner ran. für jemanden wie mich, der deutlich unter 50000km im jahr fährt stellt sich die frage nicht. auch wenn ich mir die lästige schaltaugensache sparen könnte......preis und systemgewicht sprechen natürlich auch nicht wirklich dafür, mit praktischen erfahrungen kann ich natürlich nicht dienen,ich bin so ein teil noch nie gefahren.


 

Muß mich hier auch mal erklären:
Auch ich fahr deutlich unter 50000 km im Jahr( mit dem Auto 20000 und dem Rad noch mal ca 10000) das sind deutlich unter 50000km


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum fährst du dann das rad, das du fährst? duckundweg....



der war gemein...irgendwie mögen wir unsere dinger doch alle...


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum fährst du dann das rad, das du fährst? duckundweg....



böse böse


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Meines ist so ausgestattet:
> 
> Fox 36 Air RLC und Dhx Air 5.0 Dämpfer
> Sram X0
> ...



Hast Du es mal gewogen?


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der war gemein...irgendwie mögen wir unsere dinger doch alle...



AUSSER UWE


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Rohloff is ne feine Sache .........aber nicht für jeden Zweck und für jeden Fahrer.



Für jeden Zweck schon, aber wohl eher nicht für jeden Fahrer 

Mir kommt jedenfalls nie wieder 'ne Kettenschaltung ans Bike...

... mein Standardspruch hierzu ist immer: Würdet Ihr Euch heute nochmal ein Auto kaufen, wo das Getriebe offen liegt?

Aber die Speedhub polarisiert eben 

Ein Nucleon AMX kommt wahrscheinlich noch in meine Sammlung, wenn es denn hoffentlic nächstes Jahr lieferbar ist 

Zu den Bremsen: Da würde ich eindeutig Hope und zwar die Mono M4 favorisieren. Hope ist derzeit mein absoluter Liebling. Ich habe noch nie so gut verarbeitete Bremsen erlebt. Habe jetzt vier Bikes damit ausgestattet


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Muß mich hier auch mal erklären:
> Auch ich fahr deutlich unter 50000 km im Jahr( mit dem Auto 20000 und dem Rad noch mal ca 10000) das sind deutlich unter 50000km



Huch, im Moment fahre ich mehr als 200km die Woche. Extrapoliert wären das schon mehr als 10000km. Du fährst aber doch viel mehr als ich?!


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Muß mich hier auch mal erklären:
> Auch ich fahr deutlich unter 50000 km im Jahr( mit dem Auto 20000 und dem Rad noch mal ca 10000) das sind deutlich unter 50000km



siehste, hättst auch keine rohloff gebraucht. weder am auto noch am bike.


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der war gemein...irgendwie mögen wir unsere dinger doch alle...





Hopi schrieb:


> böse böse



Is schon ok, ich kenn doch meinen Maggo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der war gemein...irgendwie mögen wir unsere dinger doch alle...



der gerd nimmt mir das nicht übel. hoffe ich! ich darf über seine retro trikots schmunzeln und er lacht mich dann beim plattenflicken aus. klarer deal, gelle gerd.


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Is schon ok, ich kenn doch meinen Maggo!



schau mal auf die uhrzeit des posts unter dem von dir.!

plauscher reden nicht nur zusammen, sie fühlen sich auch.


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der gerd nimmt mir das nicht übel. hoffe ich! ich darf über seine retro trikots schmunzeln und er lacht mich dann beim plattenflicken aus. klarer deal, gelle gerd.


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schau mal auf die uhrzeit des posts unter dem von dir.!
> 
> plauscher reden nicht nur zusammen, sie fühlen sich auch.


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> , sie fühlen sich auch.



Na dann könnt Ihr ja auch bald heiraten


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du es mal gewogen?


 

Mit NN vorne und hinten in 2.4 und leichten Schläuchen wiegt es 14.9 kg mit Pedalen. (Crankbrother5050industriegelagertmitallenpinseingeschraubt)
Mit dicken Pellen schnell 1 kg mehr.

Mit ner GA flame kämst Du auf 14,2 mit nem Dt 210 L, hättest aber mehr ein Enduro, da die Art von Dämpfer im Downhill dann heiß läuft.

Absenkbare Stahlforke und Stahldämpfer wären gut 300 g mehr, da der DHx Air auch 500 g wiegt und die 36 2,4 kg.
Die 08 er 36 hat jetzt auch ne Schnelwechselsteckachse gekriegt.

Finde die sehr gut, beim neuen FR geht aber auch ne mz 66 rein mit 170 FW, dann wirst Du wenn Du es richtig machst aber eher auf 17 kg kommen, den dann musst Du noch ne Nummer stabiler bauen..........


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2007)

also ich würde auch am liebsten überall rohloff  fahren, wenn da die sache mit der kohle net wär  
bei mir wird es deshalb sicher bei dem einen bleiben. das hält dafür ewig und ich kann es an die noch nicht mal in planung befindlichen kinder vererben   

schaut euch doch mal bei vorjahresmodellen um ! mein cannondale war damals von 2600 auf 1500 runnergesetzt. ok, sie haben an der gabel was vergessen, aber dennoch ein schönes bike mit 130 mm vorne + hinten damals voll freeridetauglich


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Huch, im Moment fahre ich mehr als 200km die Woche. Extrapoliert wären das schon mehr als 10000km. Du fährst aber doch viel mehr als ich?!


 
Ich geb es zu seit November waren es schon ca 9000 km


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

Ich fahr zur Zeit ca. 15.000km mit dem Bike und nur 10.000km mit dem Auto, also mehr Bike als Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich geb es zu seit November waren es schon ca 9000 km





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich fahr zur Zeit ca. 15.000km mit dem Bike und nur 10.000km mit dem Auto, also mehr Bike als Auto


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> dann wirst Du wenn Du es richtig machst aber eher auf 17 kg kommen, den dann musst Du noch ne Nummer stabiler bauen..........



Meins wiegt mit Speedhub, etc. ca. 17 kg...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

@Gerd: Wenn Du Dir das neue Bike in Teilen holen solltest, wäre es mir natürlich ein Vergnügen, es mit Dir in meiner Werkstatt zu montieren


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na dann könnt Ihr ja auch bald heiraten



Darf ich auch zur Hochzeit kommen?



wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Wenn Du Dir das neue Bike in Teilen holen solltest, wäre es mir natürlich ein Vergnügen, es mit Dir in meiner Werkstatt zu montieren



ähmm, muß meins auch irgendwo montieren


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Wenn Du Dir das neue Bike in Teilen holen solltest, wäre es mir natürlich ein Vergnügen, es mit Dir in meiner Werkstatt zu montieren



darf man auch so zugucken ?

am besten machen wir dann einen lmb für die montage


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

noch hat ja keiner sein neues Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ähmm, muß meins auch irgendwo montieren



nee uwe du kaufst dir was richtiges


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> darf man auch so zugucken ?
> 
> am besten machen wir dann einen lmb für die montage



Genau, wir machen bei mir im Keller 'ne Plauscher Montage-Party


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee uwe du kaufst dir was richtiges



Genau beim Baumarkt gibt es die schon fertig aufgebaut


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, wir machen bei mir im Keller 'ne Plauscher Montage-Party



 einer schraubt und die andern geben ihren senf dazu


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> einer schraubt und die andern geben ihren senf dazu



das wäre dann wie beim gegenseitgen erklären der besten line über den sprung


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das wäre dann wie beim gegenseitgen erklären der besten line über den sprung



kann nicht sein   DANN WÜRDE DAS RAD JA NIE FERTIG


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das wäre dann wie beim gegenseitgen erklären der besten line über den sprung



Ok da bin ich dabei!


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

moin Rocky 

na alles klar bei Dir


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

@wahltho: , aber vielleicht machen wir doch keinen lmb...


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

@RH: Torsten meint er bekommt die neue XT vielleicht noch diese Woche und müßte so ziemlich der erste hier sein!  Komplettbikes mit der neuen hat er auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @RH: Torsten meint er bekommt die neue XT vielleicht noch diese Woche und müßte so ziemlich der erste hier sein!  Komplettbikes mit der neuen hat er auch schon.



abgesehen von der schattenbauweise WAS SOLL DA NEU SEIN?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Rocky,
hab gestern mit em Welli über Dein Bike gesprochen 

Willste verkaufen?  Mach mal nen guten Preis


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> abgesehen von der schattenbauweise WAS SOLL DA NEU SEIN?



Die Vorteile der Schattenbauweise sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Maggo was sagst Du dazu, die bauweise ist extra für Dich entwickelt worden


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Rocky,
> hab gestern mit em Welli über Dein Bike gesprochen
> 
> Willste verkaufen?  Mach mal nen guten Preis



Ich geb Dir 1500 Eus in bar


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, wir machen bei mir im Keller 'ne Plauscher Montage-Party



Party............Bin dabei


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Vorteile der Schattenbauweise sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Maggo was sagst Du dazu, die bauweise ist extra für Dich entwickelt worden



leck mich.....und jetzt zum bestimmt 12958853875271´9^24358ß518375371^^1^13244241842ß182ß378507603ß03´392´4913´583ß045812ß39^415ß0813mal:

ich habe keinen stress mit ausgerissenenenenenenenen schaltaugen, ich kanns nur nicht so richtig gut finden wenn der rahmen dann an dem eigentlich zum abreissen verdammten teil mit dran hängt.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @RH: Torsten meint er bekommt die neue XT vielleicht noch diese Woche und müßte so ziemlich der erste hier sein!  Komplettbikes mit der neuen hat er auch schon.



Bitte sofort reservieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Rocky,
> hab gestern mit em Welli über Dein Bike gesprochen
> 
> Willste verkaufen?  Mach mal nen guten Preis



Nee Nee las mal stecken, ich brauche mein Bike selbern! 
Habe ja auch lange genug darauf gewartet.
Wie ist denn der Status "neues Bike"? 

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> moin Rocky
> 
> na alles klar bei Dir



Jo mein Bike ist ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir 1500 Eus in bar



Habe noch ein Rocky Mountain HT darüber könnten wir mal sprechen...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nee Nee las mal stecken, ich brauche mein Bike selbern!
> Habe ja auch lange genug darauf gewartet.
> Wie ist denn der Status "neues Bike"?
> 
> // Rocky



Am Donnerstag werden die nötwendigen Weichen gestellt. Hab nen Triumph Spitfire in der Garage für den sich hoffentlich am Do ein Käufer einfindet. Dann bin ich reich, zumindest ein wenig


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe noch ein Rocky Mountain HT darüber könnten wir mal sprechen...



Ach , laß die Kiste mal bei Dir stehen


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag werden die nötwendigen Weichen gestellt. Hab nen Triumph Spitfire in der Garage für den sich hoffentlich am Do ein Käufer einfindet. Dann bin ich reich, zumindest ein wenig




was man für sein liebstes hobby (nach frau und kindern) doch alles in bewegung setzt...


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> abgesehen von der schattenbauweise WAS SOLL DA NEU SEIN?



Sie sieht noch viel besser aus!  Habe eben versucht mich nochmal einzulesen, habe aber gerade nicht so lange am Stück Zeit...


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> am Do ein Käufer einfindet. Dann bin ich reich, zumindest ein wenig



OHHH MEIN GOTT ICH SEHE IHN SCHON AUF EINEM 

NUCLEON


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was man für sein liebstes hobby (nach frau und kindern) doch alles in bewegung setzt...



Bei mir ist das alles viel einfacher: Es stehen dann halt zwei Bikes im Soll...


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sie sieht noch viel besser!  Habe eben versucht mich nochmal einzulesen, habe aber gerade nicht so lange am Stück Zeit...



was soll denn das schaltwerk kosten ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> OHHH MEIN GOTT ICH SEHE IHN SCHON AUF EINEM
> 
> NUCLEON



Das wäre natürlich auch g**l 

ABER ICH WILL HIER KEINEN RICHTUNG PRIVATINSOLVENZ TREIBEN


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> was soll denn das schaltwerk kosten ?



Habe bisher noch nirgendwo Preise gefunden. Hat ja noch keiner.


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> OHHH MEIN GOTT ICH SEHE IHN SCHON AUF EINEM
> 
> NUCLEON





wahltho schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich auch g**l
> 
> ABER ICH WILL HIER KEINEN RICHTUNG PRIVATINSOLVENZ TREIBEN



Dann könnte er sich auch etwas Gescheites: ein SESL leisten!


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

@wondermike: Was macht der Flügel?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann könnte er sich auch etwas Gescheites: ein SESL leisten!




Lieber verbrenn ichs Geld


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann könnte er sich auch etwas Gescheites: ein SESL leisten!




Oh Du unwürdiger Wurm, Du wagst es doch wohl nicht etwa, so ein Mainstream-Zeug mit etwas Göttlichem, Erhabenem, wie einem Nicolai zu vergleichen


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lieber verbrenn ichs Geld





wahltho schrieb:


> Oh Du unwürdiger Wurm, Du wagst es doch wohl nicht etwa, so ein Mainstream-Zeug mit etwas Göttlichem, Erhabenem, wie einem Nicolai zu vergleichen


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

@hkn: was sagst Du zur neuerlichen Enduroschlacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn: was sagst Du zur neuerlichen Enduroschlacht?



weiß nicht genau was ich davon halten soll. nicolai ist bestimmt ein geiles bike, nur sagt ihr beide selbst das ihr eigentlich das geld nicht habt...also würde ich an deiner stelle gerd erstmal keins kaufen und uwe vielleicht eins was bezahlbarer ist.

aber ich kenn das, wenn man was toll findet muss man es halt auch haben...


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Moin Leute!

Ich sag dazu nur Santa Cruz


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Ich sag dazu nur Santa Cruz



ohhh biiiiddddddeee dann können wir gleich alle Marken durchnudeln


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

und wenn überhaput dann FOES


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> weiß nicht genau was ich davon halten soll. nicolai ist bestimmt ein geiles bike, nur sagt ihr beide selbst das ihr eigentlich das geld nicht habt...also würde ich an deiner stelle gerd erstmal keins kaufen und uwe vielleicht eins was bezahlbarer ist.
> 
> aber ich kenn das, wenn man was toll findet muss man es halt auch haben...





In diese Richtung ging auch meine Anmerkung weiter oben, die durchaus einen ernsten Hintergrund hatte.

Freizeitaktivitäten auf Pump finanzieren, ist ziemlich grenzwertig, resp. gefährlich


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Stimmt man sollte sich für das Bike nicht verbiegen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

700 Posts


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Freizeitaktivitäten auf Pump finanzieren, ist ziemlich grenzwertig, resp. gefährlich


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

Auf dem Bike verbiegen kommt besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Auf dem Bike verbiegen kommt besser



genau


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

Hat sich denn Totwild nun mal geäussert, ob sie das bike nzum Neuwert zurücknehmen.  Als Schadensersatz wär das ja obligat.

Die könnens ja gleich zu Nicolai hin überweisen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Auf dem Bike verbiegen kommt besser



Ne, ich favorisiere eine aufrechte Sitzposition


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> In diese Richtung ging auch meine Anmerkung weiter oben, die durchaus einen ernsten Hintergrund hatte.
> 
> Freizeitaktivitäten auf Pump finanzieren, ist ziemlich grenzwertig, resp. gefährlich



hmmhmhmmmmmmmmhmhmmmmmmmmmmmm..........

Wenn es nicht anders geht, muß es halt auf Pump gehen! Es ist ja keine gelegentliche Freizeitaktivität. Bei mir ist es sogar mein Transportmittel zur Arbeitsstelle.

Klar, ich gebe Dir Recht, dass man da genau abwägen muß! Sollte es ernst werden, werde ich jedenfalls die richtige Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, ich favorisiere eine aufrechte Sitzposition


Bei Hugendubel gibt es :
Das heilige Kamasutra der Bikerstellungen - Einführung und Erfüllung

9,90


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hmmhmhmmmmmmmmhmhmmmmmmmmmmmm..........
> 
> Transportmittel zur Arbeitsstelle.



Fahr Bus und Bahn Bus und Bahn lalallallalalllaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei Hugendubel gibt es :
> Das heilige Kamasutra der Bikerstellungen - Einführung und Erfüllung
> 
> 9,90



Einführen ist immer gut


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hmmhmhmmmmmmmmhmhmmmmmmmmmmmm..........
> 
> Wenn es nicht anders geht, muß es halt auf Pump gehen! Es ist ja keine gelegentliche Freizeitaktivität. Bei mir ist es sogar mein Transportmittel zur Arbeitsstelle.
> 
> Klar, ich gebe Dir Recht, dass man da genau abwägen muß! Sollte es ernst werden, werde ich jedenfalls die richtige Entscheidung treffen.


Frach mal nen Steuerberater ob Du die Reifen und Bremsbeläge absetzen kannst.

(Rückwirkend für die ltzt 4 Jahre ist das ein halber Rahmen)


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hat sich denn Totwild nun mal geäussert, ob sie das bike nzum Neuwert zurücknehmen.  Als Schadensersatz wär das ja obligat.
> 
> Die könnens ja gleich zu Nicolai hin überweisen



Die suchen schon seit 24 Stunden den Preis für das gebrochene Teil 
werde sie gleich nochmal anmailen...Wie sagt der Stefan, Rotwilds Starverkäufer, immer, man muß Druck aufbauen


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Frach mal nen Steuerberater ob Du die Reifen und Bremsbeläge absetzen kannst.
> 
> (Rückwirkend für die ltzt 4 Jahre ist das ein halber Rahmen)


 

Übrigens nochmal zu Nicolai: *Nicolai ist State of the Art*

Du kannst dort auch wenn -dein Rahmen mal 10 Jahre alt ist immer die neuesten Updates nachrüsten lassen mit voller Werksgarantie oder auch dort jederzeit neu Lackieren lassen etc, oder einen nochmals verstärkten Hinterbau einbauen lassen und... und... und was kein Mainstreamhersteller bieten kann.

Ein Nicolai ist somit doch ein gewisser Mehrwert gegenüber allen Anderen Bikes nicht nur in der Performance sondern auch in der Zukunftsperspektive.

Pimp my ride - nicht mit neuer Bremse sondern bspw mit den neuesten Features wie hintere Steckachse und so weiter....die Möglichkeiten sind beinahe unbegrenzt.


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die suchen schon seit 24 Stunden den Preis für das gebrochene Teil
> werde sie gleich nochmal anmailen...Wie sagt der Stefan, Rotwilds Starverkäufer, immer, man muß Druck aufbauen


 
Aber bei der Druckstrebe war das wohl zu viel Druck


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Hat noch wer ein altes Bike - am besten Stahl - mit ~600er OR rumfliegen das er loswerden will? Soll ein SS werden


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hat noch wer ein altes Bike - am besten Stahl - mit ~600er OR rumfliegen das er loswerden will? Soll ein SS werden



Willst Du ein RR aufbauen


----------



## wondermike (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wondermike: Was macht der Flügel?



Na ja, so langsam kann ich ihn schon wieder ein bisschen bewegen. Es geht voran, wenn auch langsam. Und mir fällt hier inzwischen echt die Decke auf den Kopf.


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Willst Du ein RR aufbauen


Tandem??


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Tandem??



Wieso Tandem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Ne kein Tandem.

Ob RR oder MTB is mir Schnurtz.
Schnell und einfach solls sein.
Uu Fixie mal schaun


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ne kein Tandem.
> 
> Ob RR oder MTB is mir Schnurtz.
> Schnell und einfach solls sein.
> Uu Fixie mal schaun



mal bei Ebay geschaut da gehen doch die alten Rahmen für fast nix weg


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Jupp

Ist im Moment alles leergeplündert

Bin im Mom. an dem hier dran:


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rennrad-Rahmen-C...6QQihZ020QQcategoryZ32509QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hier mit Carbonstreben EXTRA LANGLEBIG


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Ah geh mir weg mit dem Zeuch, da habe ich 0 Vertrauen rein 
Außerdem muss das n bissel retro sein


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ah geh mir weg mit dem Zeuch, da habe ich 0 Vertrauen rein
> Außerdem muss das n bissel retro sein



kauf dir eine Dose Neongelb im Baumarkt  MEHR RETRO GEHT NICHT


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ah geh mir weg mit dem Zeuch, da habe ich 0 Vertrauen rein
> Außerdem muss das n bissel retro sein



hab noch nen 92er Stumpjumper mit XT Ausstattung, geb mal ein Gebot mal  oder halt die 05 Zicke von Rotwild


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Ich sag dazu nur Santa Cruz




gude KK


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht 
Werde aber wohl bei ner polierten Optik bleiben

//EDIT:

@ Lugga 

ne danke ist mir zu neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude KK



Servus Hkn


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht
> Werde aber wohl bei ner polierten Optik bleiben
> 
> //EDIT:
> ...



Hab da auch noch was aus den 40er Jahren, Sprich die Kiste ist min. 60-70 Jahre alt, wie siehts damit aus???  ...aber wahrscheinlich zu alt...   ...und zu teuer


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

KK kann man es nicht recht machen


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> KK kann man es nicht recht machen



Die junge Leut von heut halt, *kopfschüttel*
denen kann mer nix recht mache


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die junge Leut von heut halt, *kopfschüttel*
> denen kann mer nix recht mache



oder die "alten" säcke die durchdrehen wollen beim bike


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Hey KK hab da auch noch ein Pucki, ist inzwischen zu klein für meinen Junior, wie wärs damit. Ja, ja, sag nix, ich weiß es ist nicht das richtige für Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wieso Tandem?


Oberrohrlänge = 2 Flipperoberrohlängen= Tandem


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> oder die "alten" säcke die durchdrehen wollen beim bike



*WER IST HIER ALT?*


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Du?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Du?








wenn dann bist Du Jung, geradezu noch feucht hinter den Ohren. Ich hingegen stehe kurz vor der Blüte meines Lebens. 


*Pah *


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn dann bist Du Jung, geradezu noch feucht hinter den Ohren. Ich hingegen stehe kurz vor der Blüte meines Lebens.
> 
> 
> *Pah *



vor?


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn dann bist Du Jung, geradezu noch feucht hinter den Ohren. Ich hingegen stehe kurz vor der Blüte meines Lebens.
> 
> 
> *Pah *


 
Uwe ich hol de große Hammer


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> vor?


 
Aber er steht noch


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> vor?



Sicherlich *vor*, mit 60 werden sich die Knospen öffnen und dann gehts richtig ab


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Aber er steht noch




öfters als gewünscht


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sicherlich *vor*, mit 60 werden sich die Knospen öffnen und dann gehts richtig ab



Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das du bis dahin einen neuen fahrbaren Untersatz hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *WER IST HIER ALT?*



hey alter sack...mach mal hin mit dem neuen biken, will endlich mal wieder nen ründchen drehen mit dir...hab schon fast vergessen wie du aussiehst


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das du bis dahin einen neuen fahrbaren Untersatz hast.



Mach mir keine Angst...brauch nicht nur eine Unterlage zum fahren...es gab da doch noch was  was war das doch gleich


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hey junger Held...mach mal hin mit dem neuen biken, will endlich mal wieder nen ründchen drehen mit dir...hab schon fast vergessen wie du aussiehst



Drehen können wir auch was ohne Bike, Du Greenhorn 


Soll ich dir ein Bild schicken?


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hey alter sack...mach mal hin mit dem neuen biken, will endlich mal wieder nen ründchen drehen mit dir...*hab schon fast vergessen wie du aussiehst*



Macht nix.
Das wird er dir nicht nachtragen Stichwort Altersdemenz


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> feucht hinter den Ohren.
> *Pah *



Und bestimmt auch noch wo anders


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Ähhh, hmmmmmmm, stotter, überleg, was ist den Altersdemenz????


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

*Von wegen Altersdemenz*, 
Du bist verrückt das Du dich sowas traust


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und bestimmt auch noch wo anders



So hübsch isser auch net


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Von wegen Altersdemenz*,
> Du bist verrückt das Du dich sowas traust



Mensch Uwwweee 

Is doch nur für de Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So hübsch isser auch net



Ne, wirklich net, wenn er da so verkrumpelt und feucht rumhängt, da würd ich  mal was machen


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mensch Uwwweee
> 
> Is doch nur für de Spaß



Das ist nicht erwähnenswert, das ist bekannt


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne, wirklich net, wenn er da so verkrumpelt und feucht rumhängt, da würd ich  mal was machen





//EDIT :

Da fällt mir was zu ein aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das hier posten darf


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, so langsam kann ich ihn schon wieder ein bisschen bewegen. Es geht voran, wenn auch langsam. Und mir fällt hier inzwischen echt die Decke auf den Kopf.



kann ich verstehen...  Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

AAAAAAAAaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ich hasse CS3 alles anders


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> kauf dir eine Dose Neongelb im Baumarkt  MEHR RETRO GEHT NICHT



Doch, doch! Ich könnte ihm ein/zwei meiner alten Trikots geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ich hasse CS3 alles anders



 um das zu verstehen bin ich wohl noch zu jung


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Doch, doch! Ich könnte ihm ein/zwei meiner alten Trikots geben...



Mein Helm von `92 würd auch noch gut dazu passen


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> um das zu verstehen bin ich wohl noch zu jung



Photoshop CS 3 ich habe mich eben zum 1.000.000 verklickt weil es alles anders geworden ist.


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> //EDIT :
> 
> Da fällt mir was zu ein aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das hier posten darf



laß es! *strengguck*


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mein Helm von `92 würd auch noch gut dazu passen



Immer her damit


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Photoshop CS 3 ich habe mich eben zum 1.000.000 verklickt weil es alles anders geworden ist.




Ich lieb auch neue Software die nicht wie die alte zu bedienen ist


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mein Helm von `92 würd auch noch gut dazu passen



Mein Vater hat noch son alten Pisspot von seinen Moped-Zeiten (50er)!


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich lieb auch neue Software die nicht wie die alte zu bedienen ist



Witzbolde! Beim Rad mÃ¼Ãt ihr euch auch dauernd an neue Sachen gewÃ¶hnen. Ok, bei der IT geht es halt ein klein wenig schneller... 

EDIT: Deswegen betreue ich auch nur richtige Server! Nicht diesen Windoof-Schâ¬i$$...


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ich will auch mit! aber gemäßigt



Bringste was zum Rauchen mit?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Drehen können wir auch was ohne Bike, Du Greenhorn
> 
> 
> Soll ich dir ein Bild schicken?



davon gibts bilder? na als her mit


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Witzbolde! Beim Rad müßt ihr euch auch dauernd an neue Sachen gewöhnen. Ok, bei der IT geht es halt ein klein wenig schneller...
> 
> EDIT: Deswegen betreue ich auch nur richtige Server! Nicht diesen Windoof-Schi$$...



Stimmt die kann man von Anfang an nicht bedienen.....


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Stimmt die kann man von Anfang an nicht bedienen.....



 

Puuuuh, hätte vielleicht doch nicht erst nach drei ins Bett gehen sollen!


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

wow was ein Wind  das gibt wieder Material für die BMX Bahn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juni 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ uwe: ich hätt auch gern n Bild


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wow was ein Wind  das gibt wieder Material für die BMX Bahn



Solange Du nur Bruchholz verwendest...


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ uwe: ich hätt auch gern n Bild



Berufsschule?!


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Solange Du nur Bruchholz verwendest...



na logisch

Wird unter Sand begraben bevor der Borkenkäfer kommt sonst liegt das zeug da nämlich rum bis es zerfallen ist.


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Ha wasn Spaß! Eben in Kabel1 über den Dodge Ram:

712 *Nano*nmeter Drehmoment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ha wasn Spaß! Eben in Kabel1 über den Dodge Ram:
> 
> 712 Nanonmeter Drehmoment


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Berufsschule?!



 schau mal auf die Uhr


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Habs mal markiert


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> schau mal auf die Uhr


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Habs mal markiert



und was ist der Dodge Ram?


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und was ist der Dodge Ram?



So eine Ami Pickup schleuder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> So eine Ami Pickup schleuder



Klar, dann darf man die auch nicht zu hart anpacken!


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Miss H hat sich für Samstag bei den Ht`s angemeldet...  Laßt sie leben!


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Habe eben mal mit Mainbike telefoniert.  Er schwärmte zwar auch von Nicolai und vom FR, bekam beim Bionicon Supershuttle aber glasige Augen...

Sprach vom "die Berge hochfliegen" trotz 150/160!


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Miss H hat sich für Samstag bei den Ht`s angemeldet...  Laßt sie leben!



Als ob bei uns schon mal jemand gestorben wäre AUSSER MEINER FRONTFELGE


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Miss H hat sich für Samstag bei den Ht`s angemeldet...  Laßt sie leben!



da kann man sich anmelden? krass, wo denn?


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Als ob bei uns schon mal jemand gestorben wäre AUSSER MEINER FRONTFELGE



und die 1000 mücken an deiner goggle


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe eben mal mit Mainbike telefoniert.  Er schwärmte zwar auch von Nicolai und vom FR, bekam beim Bionicon Supershuttle aber glasige Augen...
> 
> Sprach vom "die Berge hochfliegen" trotz 150/160!



na wenn Bionicon dann aber das IRONWOOD...das wäre auch was für mich


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na wenn Bionicon dann aber das IRONWOOD...das wäre auch was für mich



inkl. Shuttleservice...


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und die 1000 mücken an deiner goggle



Iiiiieeeehhh, der ißt sein Hähnchen mit Fliegen?!!! :kotz:


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> inkl. Shuttleservice...



ach das krieg ich auch langsam den berg hoch...wiegt kaum mehr als meins jetzt und noch mal mehr federweg *goil*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da kann man sich anmelden? krass, wo denn?



bei mich


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach das krieg ich auch langsam den berg hoch...wiegt kaum mehr als meins jetzt und noch mal mehr federweg *goil*



Das absenken bringt aber nicht viel, habe mal das Goldenwillow kurz gefahren und war nicht so begeistert


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> bei mich




ach bei disch...cool...gibts ne mindest- und maximalkursteilnehmeranzahl?


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

geil blauer himmel grad...ob ich meinen schwarzen noch mal sattel...so mit schutzblech :kotz: und so


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> geil blauer himmel grad...ob ich meinen schwarzen noch mal sattel...so mit schutzblech :kotz: und so



Komm doch auch am Samstag sind eh so wenige


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Komm doch auch am Samstag sind eh so wenige



weißt doch ich bin so ein weichei und krieg die kriese wenn mich dann auch noch ne frau wegmacht...


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)




----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> weißt doch ich bin so ein weichei und krieg die kriese wenn mich dann auch noch ne frau wegmacht...



warum sollte die dich wegmachen   glaubst sie bekommt einen putzwahn auf dem Trail und steckt dich in den Sack  DEN GELBEN


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> weißt doch ich bin so ein weichei und krieg die kriese wenn mich dann auch noch ne frau wegmacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

wie ich crazy kenne kommt der bestimmt auch  der steck dich in den Sack  sogar mich


----------



## arkonis (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> weißt doch ich bin so ein weichei und krieg die kriese wenn mich dann auch noch ne frau wegmacht...



mach dir nix, die meisten frauen mit denen ich gefahren bin ham mich auch problemlos stehen lassen. Das liegt aber auch daran das frauen leichter sind und deshalb nicht soviel Gewicht den Berg hoch nehmen müssen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wie ich crazy kenne kommt der bestimmt auch  der steck dich in den Sack  sogar mich



Ob ich komme weiß ich nicht, aber eher nicht.
Erst brauch ich Öl in die Gabel...

@ hkn: du kannst dir jetzt keine 200/250/300/350mm kaufen, ich bin fast pleite  wie soll ich denn dann nachziehen  und sowieso und überhaupt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> mach dir nix, die meisten frauen mit denen ich gefahren bin ham mich auch problemlos stehen lassen. Das liegt aber auch daran das frauen leichter sind und deshalb nicht soviel Gewicht den Berg hoch nehmen müssen.



er meint Bergab


----------



## arkonis (26. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> er meint Bergab



das ist allerdings  das hat noch keine geschaft


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Erst brauch ich Öl in die Gabel...@ Maggo: wär ich doch bloss beim Denfeld Kunde!
> 
> 
> @ hkn: du kannst dir jetzt keine 200mm kaufen, ich bin fast pleite  wie soll ich denn dann nachziehen



Ich würde denen aber mal in A..... treten kann doch nicht sein das Du dein Bike für so eine kleine Sache ewig stilllegen musst.

OK UWE VERGESS ES KEIN CANYON 

SCHE:ß SERVICE :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> das ist allerdings  das hat noch keine geschaft



Da werden wir auch noch eine finden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich würde denen aber mal in A..... treten kann doch nicht sein das Du dein Bike für so eine kleine Sache ewig stilllegen musst.
> 
> OK UWE VERGESS ES KEIN CANYON
> 
> SCHE:ß SERVICE :kotz:




Ich will nicht unnötig hin und her fahren, daher hab ich gemeint das ich sie einfach mitbringe wenn ich meine Fox wieder abhole. Da kann jetzt Canyon nix zu, die meinten ich soll sie vorbeibringen/einschicken.

Das der Canyon Service nicht toll ist, ist übrigens allgemeint bekannt 
Ich kauf sie trotzdem  find die Bikes klasse und den Service braucht man ja i.d.r nicht. Und selbst wenn, mein altes HT fährt immer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da werden wir auch noch eine finden



ich setz mir einfach ne Perücke auf


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ob ich komme weiß ich nicht, aber eher nicht.
> Erst brauch ich Öl in die Gabel...@ Maggo: wär ich doch bloss beim Denfeld Kunde!
> 
> 
> @ hkn: du kannst dir jetzt keine 200/250/300/350mm kaufen, ich bin fast pleite  wie soll ich denn dann nachziehen  und sowieso und überhaupt



och 30 cm wären was..aber ich bin auch so gut wie pleite...einpaar sicherheitsdinge müssen noch gekauft werden und dann ist erstmal ruhe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juni 2007)

das mit den Schutzdingern geht mir genauso


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich setz mir einfach ne Perücke auf



 Dann gehst Du glatt als Weibchen durch!


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Ja was ist nun kommt Ihr Nasen am SA oder kommt ihr 

Crazy dann musst Du halt mehr auf dem Hinterrad landen  das geht schon

ICH LASS AUCH MEINEN PANZER ZUHAUSE  DANN FAHRE ICH NUR GANZ SOFT


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Für euch sogar nur V Trail ohne sprünge NA NA NA ist das ein deal


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och 30 cm wären was..aber ich bin auch so gut wie pleite...einpaar sicherheitsdinge müssen noch gekauft werden und dann ist erstmal ruhe



30cm  WAS? UND WO?


----------



## wondermike (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> EDIT: Deswegen betreue ich auch nur richtige Server! Nicht diesen Windoof-Schi$$...



U*** hat ja den Vorteil, dass man nur für 10 Pfennig Ahnung haben muss, um gleich als der große Guru dazustehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Na Mike, hast Du die Decke weggeräumt?


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

An die Schutzdingensleute:

Schaut mal in den einschlägigen Moppedshops vorbei:
Louis(Auch der Funshop auf der Wittelsbacher), Polo, H-G.
Da gibbet immer mal ein Schnapper im Laden


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> U*** hat ja den Vorteil, dass man nur für 10 Pfennig Ahnung haben muss, um gleich als der große Guru dazustehen...



Genau!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

<---klicken!


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> An die Schutzdingensleute:
> 
> Schaut mal in den einschlägigen Moppedshops vorbei:
> Louis(Auch der Funshop auf der Wittelsbacher), Polo, H-G.
> Da gibbet immer mal ein Schnapper im Laden



Ich stelle mit die Moped-Klamotten immer als zu warm vor!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Gerd hast de geklickt ?


----------



## caroka (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd hast de geklickt ?



Hab ich  das macht doch nur Hunger.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Hi Caro,
is aber irgendwie cool 

Maggo, was isn mit Dir?


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

ich hab geklickt und finds *******, da wa noch nicht mal ein canyon dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hi Caro,
> is aber irgendwie cool
> 
> Maggo, was isn mit Dir?



was soll mit mir sein? ich bin so wie sonst auch? hab ich was falsch gemacht??


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd hast de geklickt ?



teils super heiße Teile, aber schon mehr für die härtere Gangart...

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus:


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab geklickt und finds *******, da wa noch nicht mal ein canyon dabei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab ich  das macht doch nur Hunger.



@Caro: Hab' mir schon ernsthaft Sorgen gemacht, denn Dich liest man hier kaum  noch - soviel um die Ohren? 

@All (Others): Leutz, hatte zwischendurch 'ne Menge anderer Sachen zu tun und muss jetzt feststellen, dass Ihr hier ja immer noch wie wild rumschnattert


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Das Supershuttle soll es in Kürze auch in XL geben!    Und es ist günstiger als das Helius.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> teils super heiße Teile, aber schon mehr für die härtere Gangart...
> 
> Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus:



Das is es also, 

wie schwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

de carsten iss online!!! carsten was machts bein?? meins suppt hier ganz schön rum, ich hab mir extra so raumfahrtcarbonpflaster draufgemacht, mit der folge dass das flies auf dem pflaster zwar nicht mehr auf der wunde anklebt, dafür aber so verrutscht dass die klebefläche, die sich laut hersteller sehr leicht entfernen lässt, was ich so nicht bestätigen kann auf die eigentliche wunde kommt und dann ....*aua*


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich stelle mit die Moped-Klamotten immer als zu warm vor!



Da ist kein wirklicher Unterschied...außer im Preis


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab ich  das macht doch nur Hunger.



wie klappts denn mittlerweile mit dem doublebackflip und dem supermanseatgrap?


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> <---klicken!



Von wem ist denn das Lied das da läuft?


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

@gerd: des subberschaddel iss aber mit seiner doppelbrücke nicht wie geschaffen für enge spitzkehren. es ist zwar ordentlich platz an der gabel, der kopp glaubt aber nicht dran!

die rahmenform find ich aufden ersten blick ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, das konzept hat mich beim ersten mal davon höhren schon überzeugt. ausserdem soll bionicon als hersteller auch sehr gut am kunden a*****. da kann der peter sicherlich mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juni 2007)

Guude,


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lieber verbrenn ichs Geld


*räusper* *räusper* *räusper*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Supershuttle soll es in Kürze auch in XL geben!    Und es ist günstiger als das Helius.



G E R D  - H A L L O,   H O E R S T   D U   M I C H ? ? ?

Beim Freerider kommt es auf Handlichkeit und Wendigeit an, ich wiederhole H A N D L I C H K E I T   U N D   W E N D I G K E I T, teste erstmal Large, ich wiederhole L A R G E


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das is es also,
> 
> wie schwer?



Bionicon meint komplett 13,5kg!!! Das wäre genauso viel wie mein Tupper...


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Von wem ist denn das Lied das da läuft?



geil, ge?!


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> G E R D  - H A L L O,   H O E R S T   D U   M I C H ? ? ?
> 
> Beim Freerider kommt es auf Handlichkeit und Wendigeit an, ich wiederhole H A N D L I C H K E I T   U N D   W E N D I G K E I T, teste erstmal Large, ich wiederhole L A R G E



forget about it! der gerd iss da genauso beratungsresistent wie der lugga noch vor wenigen wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Da Bionicon is schon schick, besonders die Schwinge gefällt mir. Richtig schönes Bike, lediglich die Dämpferbefestigung gefällt mir nicht. Die sieht nicht so stabil aus


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bionicon meint komplett 13,5kg!!! Das wäre genauso viel wie mein Tupper...



das kann ich nicht glauben und tue es auch solange nicht wie ich es selbst gesehen habe. die hersteller meinen leidr viel wenn der tag lang ist und das sind sie ja zur zeit. die wiegen dann nen rahmen in s und schrauben vorher die pedale ab


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> geil, ge?!



Jopp das läuft glaube ich auch kurz in NWD
Auf sacht mal was dazu! 

Ach und Gerd:
Nimm den L Rahmen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> forget about it! der gerd iss da genauso beratungsresistent wie der lugga noch vor wenigen wochen.



Lugga ist ja inzwischen auf dem richtigen Weg, aber Gerd, ich weiss ja nicht...


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> G E R D  - H A L L O,   H O E R S T   D U   M I C H ? ? ?
> 
> Beim Freerider kommt es auf Handlichkeit und Wendigeit an, ich wiederhole H A N D L I C H K E I T   U N D   W E N D I G K E I T, teste erstmal Large, ich wiederhole L A R G E



Ja, ja, ich werde auch mal large testen, aber achte Du doch das nächste mal auf meine langen Gräten!  

Nachdem ich den Mainbikern meine Maße durchgegeben habe, meinten die ich bräuchte auf jeden Fall `nen XL. Aber wie gesagt, werde beides mal testen.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Von wem ist denn das Lied das da läuft?



würd ich auch gern wissen


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

@ Maggo 

Was hasten gemacht das dir die Suppe läuft?


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: des subberschaddel iss aber mit seiner doppelbrücke nicht wie geschaffen für enge spitzkehren. es ist zwar ordentlich platz an der gabel, der kopp glaubt aber nicht dran!
> 
> die rahmenform find ich aufden ersten blick ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, das konzept hat mich beim ersten mal davon höhren schon überzeugt. ausserdem soll bionicon als hersteller auch sehr gut am kunden a*****. da kann der peter sicherlich mehr dazu sagen.



Bionicon schreibt, 90°! Ja, ja, Kopp, ich weiß schon...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ich werde auch mal large testen, aber achte Du doch das nächste mal auf meine langen Gräten!



Ich weiss schon, dass Du so ein abgebrochener Riese bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

weiß eigentlich einer von euch wie das lied heißt was beim lugga eim smiley abläuft???wenn wirs alle gut finden kaufen wirs uns zusammen und geben die cd durch die runde. dann sparen wir alle und können uns ein neues rad kaufen.


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> würd ich auch gern wissen



Naaaaaaguuuuuttt dann Kram ich halt mal die CD raus und seh nach wies heißt

Gebt mir mal n paar Minuten


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Jopp das läuft glaube ich auch kurz in NWD
> Auf sacht mal was dazu!
> 
> Ach und Gerd:
> Nimm den L Rahmen!



Zwerg!


----------



## caroka (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro: Hab' mir schon ernsthaft Sorgen gemacht, denn Dich liest man hier kaum  noch - soviel um die Ohren?
> 
> ......


Eigentlich ist alles im grünen Bereich.  Liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich, was die Technik betrifft, nicht mitreden kann.
Aber ich bin auch schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. Ich glaube es ist mal Pause angesagt. 
Bin aber immer bei Euch.


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @ Maggo
> 
> Was hasten gemacht das dir die Suppe läuft?



ich wollt eigentlich mit dem carsten an unserer "syncronaufdiefresseplakknummer" arbeiten, klappt noch nicht komplett, entweder iss er zu schnell oder ich zu langsam. sonst sahs schonmal ganz gut aus, danach hatte ich sogar plut aufm tacho kleben....


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist alles im grünen Bereich.  Liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich, was die Technik betrifft, nicht mitreden kann.
> Aber ich bin auch schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. Ich glaube es ist mal Pause angesagt.
> Bin aber immer bei Euch.



  das wäre einer der größten verluste für uns wenn du das nicht tun würdest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie klappts denn mittlerweile mit dem doublebackflip und dem supermanseatgrap?



 Dauert noch.


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zwerg!



Aber n großer 

@Maggo

Oje dann arbeite mal ein bissel an deinem Druckverband 

Und es ist NDW 5 jetzt muss ich nurnoch die richtige Stelle finden

//EDIT:

Und die Caro braucht auch mal ein Neues


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

hopphopphopphopp.....die ganze crew iss online und einer schaffts mehrere beiträge hinterienander zu posten. ihr sollt plauschen und nicht pennen, mir will kommunikation.


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist alles im grünen Bereich.  Liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich, was die Technik betrifft, nicht mitreden kann.
> Aber ich bin auch schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. Ich glaube es ist mal Pause angesagt.
> Bin aber immer bei Euch.



Ich wundere mich doch auch was ein Dodge Ram ist (besonders toller Arbeitsspeicher eines Autoherstellers??) und bekomme erklärt, dass Nanometer kleiner als Newtonmeter sind!


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hopphopphopphopp.....die ganze crew iss online und einer schaffts mehrere beiträge hinterienander zu posten. ihr sollt plauschen und nicht pennen, mir will kommunikation.



ich Nachhause, sonst dunkel!


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

newtonmeter falen runter, weil newton doch der mit der erdanziehungskraft ist. millimeter sind aus milch und nanometer gibts gar nicht, das ist ein hoax.

uwe


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Aber n großer
> 
> @Maggo
> 
> ...



Wie kannen ich des blöde utube auf Dauerwiederholung stellen?


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich Nachhause, sonst dunkel!



nimm nen pda mit.


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Ich Habs!


----------



## caroka (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich doch auch was ein Dodge Ram ist (besonders toller Arbeitsspeicher eines Autoherstellers??) und bekomme erklärt, dass Nanometer kleiner als Newtonmeter sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich Habs!



toll, jetzt brauchst dus nur noch für duich behalten. merke:

wenn jeder an sich denkt ist an alle gedacht.


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

ich geh pennen, hier iss nix los.


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de carsten iss online!!! carsten was machts bein?? meins suppt hier ganz schön rum, ich hab mir extra so raumfahrtcarbonpflaster draufgemacht, mit der folge dass das flies auf dem pflaster zwar nicht mehr auf der wunde anklebt, dafür aber so verrutscht dass die klebefläche, die sich laut hersteller sehr leicht entfernen lässt, was ich so nicht bestätigen kann auf die eigentliche wunde kommt und dann ....*aua*


Ich hab die Wunde mit de Hände geschrubbt (Wurzelbürste war gerade in der Garage) und nu is schon der Grind drauf. Ich hab nix drauf gemacht außer Desinfektionssalbe (Tyrosur Gel) und dann nur noch Luft.


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

hallo??? leitung verstopft?


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh pennen, hier iss nix los.


STOP (siehe oben)


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich hab die Wunde mit de Hände geschrubbt (Wurzelbürste war gerade in der Garage) und nu is schon der Grind drauf. Ich hab nix drauf gemacht außer Desinfektionssalbe (Tyrosur Gel) und dann nur noch Luft.



heilt das schneller wenn man mit nem ventilator draufpustet?


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> toll, jetzt brauchst dus nur noch für duich behalten. merke:
> 
> wenn jeder an sich denkt ist an alle gedacht.



Warts doch erst mal ab du Pappnase 
Habs eben bei Napster geladen und mit Tunebite bearbeitet


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> STOP (siehe oben)



ok. widmen wir uns der k frage. der lugga iss voll der poser, da schickt er einem animierende pns und schläft dann einfach ein.


----------



## caroka (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Und die Caro braucht auch mal ein Neues



Genau das ist mein Problem   wenn ich hier noch länger mitlese, dann kommt da so ein Sog........und das wäre so unvernünftig, wie es unvernünftiger nicht sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Warts doch erst mal ab du Pappnase
> Habs eben bei Napster geladen und mit Tunebite bearbeitet



iss na**** nicht ille**l??? was iss tunebite. hat das mit fisch zu tun? dann mag ichs glaub ich nicht.

ausserdem: hast du dir mal meine nase angeschaut, die kann unmöglich aus pappe sein, da wäre in kompletter fußballplatz voll bäume draufgegangen!


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...., mir will kommunikation.


 Du Dich kaufen Wörterbuch, hat mich auch gehelfen.


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

So 

Uwe, Gerd und natürlich der Maggo haben ne Pn..


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> heilt das schneller wenn man mit nem ventilator draufpustet?


Vllt.  Nur wennse mit dem Ventilator an die Wunde kommst, war alles für die Katz


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Problem   wenn ich hier noch länger mitlese, dann kommt da so ein Sog........und das wäre so unvernünftig, wie es unvernünftiger nicht sein kann.



together we stand. schau mal den kater an, der will seine heckfederung sogar wieder abschaffen, der trend iss also nicht eindeutig nach oben hin feststellbar.

tausch doch das rad einfach mit dem hkn, der sucht grad auch was neues, weil er sich beim bergabfahren immer so ins höschen macht sucht er was für die wab.


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Napster ist nicht illegal  da lade ich nämlich nur WMA Dateien runter die  
auch nur auf meinem Rechner laufen.
Tunebite wandelt die WMAs dann in MP3 - die haben dann keinen Kopierschutz mehr - das allerdings auch völlig legal. Genial nicht? 

Ach und für die anderen:

Das Lied heißt "Ooh Aah" und ist von den "Grits"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Vllt.  Nur wennse mit dem Ventilator an die Wunde kommst, war alles für die Katz



sieht dann aus wie schappi....oder war das wiskas??


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Du Dich kaufen Wörterbuch, hat mich auch gehelfen.



braucht ihr fibu leute wichtiger als ich. meine patienten können oftmals nicht einen zusammenhängenden satz artikulieren. müssen die aber nicht, iss eh alles anders gemeint.


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok. widmen wir uns der k frage. der lugga iss voll der poser, da schickt er einem animierende pns und schläft dann einfach ein.


... ich vermute eher, er klickt sich auf der Suche nach dem idealen Bike gerade die Finger an anderen Websites wund .... (das Phänomen hatte ich auch vor ca. 2 Monaten )


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Da bin ich wieder, bin bei Youtube hängengeblieben


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Is ja gut....


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

du sollst keine anderen websites haben neben mir......das ist doch neben der vermeidung des wohl absolut beschi**ensten worts auf gottes weiter erde (a****) die oberste regel. ruf den doh mal einer an und sag, dass das so nicht geht.


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

MAggo Uwe Gerd ! Los los Pns nachschauen!


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

@uwe: grad nochmal die kurve gekratzt.


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So
> 
> Uwe, Gerd und natürlich der Maggo haben ne Pn..


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> MAggo Uwe Gerd ! Los los Pns nachschauen!



habs gemacht, iss noch nicht gedownladadadad. kommt aber noch wenns hier ruhiger wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... ich vermute eher, er klickt sich auf der Suche nach dem idealen Bike gerade die Finger an anderen Websites wund .... (das Phänomen hatte ich auch vor ca. 2 Monaten )



Muß nicht suchen, ich weiß was ich will  Kennst mich doch


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

@uwe: hast du dir schonmal den honda downhiller angeschaut. den kriegst du dein lebtag nicht mehr kapott.


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> braucht ihr fibu leute *ich besorg mir tatsächlich nochmal Ärmelschoner*  ...





Maggo schrieb:


> ...meine patienten können oftmals nicht einen zusammenhängenden satz artikulieren. müssen die aber nicht, iss eh alles anders gemeint.


Auf der Suche nach Geld sagen wir Finanzer ja auch "Soll gehabt haben".

Du hast Patienten im Finanzbereich   Baut Ihr vllt. auch für die Hauptversammlungen von Aktiengesellschaften die Leinwände/Montore auf ?


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach Geld sagen wir Finanzer ja auch "Soll gehabt haben".
> 
> Du hast Patienten im Finanzbereich   Baut Ihr vllt. auch für die Hauptversammlungen von Aktiengesellschaften die Leinwände/Montore auf ?



ja, unter anderem für die top ten dax unternehmen. die sind auch teilweise seeeeeeeeeeehr merkwürdig.


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Muß nicht suchen, ich weiß was ich will  Kennst mich doch


Schon ein best. Modell im Auge ? bzw. hast Du Dich schon verliebt  ?


----------



## wondermike (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na Mike, hast Du die Decke weggeräumt?



   

Rembrandt? Ägypten?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Schon ein best. Modell im Auge ? bzw. hast Du Dich schon verliebt  ?



Nicolai Helius FR


----------



## caroka (26. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Rembrandt? Ägypten?



Die, die Dir auf den Kopf gefallen ist.


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

schlimmer sind aber sogenannte regieassistenten, aufnahmeleiterassistenten oder sonstige agenturhühner. die machen mich irgendwann nochmal ernsthaft krank. 

"wir sind hier um eine bühne auszuleuchten und nicht um die physik ausser kraft zu setzen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Rembrandt? Ägypten?



Du sagtest doch das sie Dir auf den Kopf fallen würd


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die, die Dir auf den Kopf gefallen ist.



Endlich jemand der mich versteht


----------



## wondermike (26. Juni 2007)

Ach die. Na ja, geht ein bisschen langsam mit einer Hand...


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .... die sind auch teilweise seeeeeeeeeeehr merkwürdig.


Einfach nur Show, immer gute Laune und kaum Ahnung, was tatsächlich abgeht (oder nicht geht)


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Wird schon wieder  Das Schlüsselbein von meinem Kumpel ist auch nächste Woche wieder fit


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ach die. Na ja, geht ein bisschen langsam mit einer Hand...



vorallem wenn man nebenbei noch posten muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

So ich schau jetzt NWD   ..... Ooh Aah Ooh Aah...


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nicolai Helius FR


Willse/er auch mir Dir gehen  ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nicolai Helius FR



 wann??


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Willse/er auch mir Dir gehen  ?



Er von der annern Sord hab ich genuch


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juni 2007)

Ich muß Euch heute die K-Frage überlassen und verabscheue mich schon mal; muß noch ein paar Dinge erledigen ... Gute N8


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wann??



keine Ahnung


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich muß Euch heute die K-Frage überlassen und verabscheue mich schon mal; muß noch ein paar Dinge erledigen ... Gute N8



Machs gut Carsten, in spätestens 6 Wochen fahrn wir mal wieder zusammen, versprochen!?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...in spätestens 6 Wochen f...



na das is doch mal ein Wort  bis dahin is auch wieder schönes Wetter


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

Luga schau doch mal bidde in deine PNs Danke


----------



## Tech3 (26. Juni 2007)

So gute Nacht allerseits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (26. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So gute Nacht allerseits



GN8

Ich werde mich auch mal ablegen.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Machs gut Carsten, in spätestens 6 Wochen fahrn wir mal wieder zusammen, versprochen!?




in 6 wochen    so lange lieferzeit von dem nicolai?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Juni 2007)

Bin auch wieder da, was gibts Neues, wieviel Seten sinds


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juni 2007)

Jo, gute Nacht allerseits
man werd ich morgen wieder müde sein 

was meint ihr; gibts ab 12.7. drei Wochen schönes Wetter?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> in 6 wochen    so lange lieferzeit von dem nicolai?



Canyon brauch bestimmt nur 1-2Wochen*  wenn mans Expressbike nimmt 

*, eher Monate


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2007)

GN8 - plauscht nicht mehr zu lange


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder da, was gibts Neues, wieviel Seten sinds



Brav nachlesen, ist interessant! Ich geh erst mal duschen...


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 - plauscht nicht mehr zu lange



Nacht Thomas!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe eben mal mit Mainbike telefoniert.  Er schwärmte zwar auch von Nicolai und vom FR, bekam beim Bionicon Supershuttle aber glasige Augen...
> 
> Sprach vom "die Berge hochfliegen" trotz 150/160!



Dann hast Du mit Tobi tel...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das absenken bringt aber nicht viel, habe mal das Goldenwillow kurz gefahren und war nicht so begeistert



Dann hast Du wohl grundsätzliche Probleme beim uphill


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab ich  das macht doch nur Hunger.



auf was


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> G E R D - H A L L O, H O E R S T D U M I C H ? ? ?
> 
> Beim Freerider kommt es auf Handlichkeit und Wendigeit an, ich wiederhole H A N D L I C H K E I T U N D W E N D I G K E I T, teste erstmal Large, ich wiederhole L A R G E


 

Endlich mal einer mit Durchblick, bravo


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Dann hast Du wohl grundsätzliche Probleme beim uphill



Klar ich schiebe auch  ich fahre Dir aber auch fast alles hoch nur für was? Wenn ich zuviel Kraft verbrauche habe ich keinen Spaß mehr runter das kosten noch mal die selben Körner


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bionicon meint komplett 13,5kg!!! Das wäre genauso viel wie mein Tupper...


Wahrscheinlich mit den Mädchenreifen drauf wie auf dem Foto.
Auf so ein bike gehören Maxxis oder Betty


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> in 6 wochen    so lange lieferzeit von dem nicolai?



und ich warte jetzt schon 8 Wochen auf mein Nox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich mit den Mädchenreifen drauf wie auf dem Foto.
> Auf so ein bike gehören Maxxis oder Betty



Nobby Nic sind ja keine Mädchenreifen.  Aber Du hast Recht, am Gardasee würde ich andere aufziehen!  Dann kommt halt nochmal `nen Kilo dazu.


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nobby Nic sind ja keine Mädchenreifen.  Aber Du hast Recht, am Gardasee würde ich andere aufziehen!  Dann kommt halt nochmal `nen Kilo dazu.


 

Leichtes rädchen - faules Mädchen!


----------



## fUEL (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Leichtes rädchen - faules Mädchen!


Naja dannmalnachtzusamme


----------



## Arachne (26. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Naja dannmalnachtzusamme




Nacht fUEL!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Juni 2007)

Welches Bike brauche ich eigentlich noch ? 

GuttNachtt


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Welches Bike brauche ich eigentlich noch ?
> 
> GuttNachtt



Nacht RH!


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Welches Bike brauche ich eigentlich noch ?
> 
> GuttNachtt



nur das mit dem Du spassssssssss hast


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juni 2007)

Moin! Noch keiner wach hier?


----------



## Maggo (27. Juni 2007)

doch, ich! gude kater.


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2007)

na logo, aber z.z. viel a*****


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Moin, jetzt schon


----------



## padres-team (27. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Moin! Noch keiner wach hier?


 
Moin Kater,
bin auch schon wach und war schon 1 std mit dem Bike unterwegs ohne nass zu werden.


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

.......manche träume halt noch von längerem Federweg


....fast vergesse:
Gude morsche


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Welches Bike brauche ich eigentlich noch ?
> 
> GuttNachtt


mir fehlt noch ein Racehardtail und ein richtiger Downhiller, ein Einrad, ein 
Bahnrad......ein Tandem....aber wo wollt ich den ganze Kram hinstelle und wer sollte die alle putzen aufpumpen und fahren?


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

Morgen!

Wenn ich meine Kiste anmache lächelt mich erstmal was mit Federweg an.  Geträumt habe ich davon aber noch nicht. Irgendwie fühle ich mich gerade so gar nicht nach Radfahren...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Juni 2007)

MOIN..  Ich hab nicht von einem neuen Bike geträumt...........


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Morgen,
hab von nem Bike gerträumt das fahrbereit ist


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIN..  Ich hab nicht von einem neuen Bike geträumt...........



Du hast genug Bikes! Wenn ich noch `ne Enduro hätte, würde mir das völlig ausreichen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ....aber wo wollt ich den ganze Kram hinstelle ...



Genau das Problem bekomme ich auch langsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... bekam beim Bionicon Supershuttle aber glasige Augen...



Wie konntest Du das durch das Telefon sehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer mit Durchblick, bravo




Tja, manchmal kommt mir das hier auch vor wie ein Hühnerhaufen


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Morgen gibst die Strebe neu, , 150 Eus +Mwst. kostet mich der Spaß 

Strafe muß sein!

Mach mich jetzt mal auf dem Weg nach Wiesbaden...


----------



## Maggo (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, manchmal kommt mir das hier auch vor wie ein Hühnerhaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



'tschuldigung ist mir so rausgerutscht - bitte nicht böse sein


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen gibst die Strebe neu, , 150 Eus +Mwst. kostet mich der Spaß



Regulärpreis oder hast du dort schon Mengenrabatt?? 150 EUs kommt mir sehr günstig vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen gibst die Strebe neu, , 150 Eus +Mwst. kostet mich der Spaß
> 
> Strafe muß sein!
> 
> Mach mich jetzt mal auf dem Weg nach Wiesbaden...



ich auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Regulärpreis oder hast du dort schon Mengenrabatt?? 150 EUs kommt mir sehr günstig vor...



Wahrscheinlich muss Lugga Rotwild schriftlich bestätigen, dass er die Zicke danach nicht mehr wild reitet


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie konntest Du das durch das Telefon sehen?



War gespannt, ob einer nachfragt. Der glasige Blick war ein Metapher für die verträumte Stimme...


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War gespannt, ob einer nachfragt. Der glasige Blick war ein Metapher für die verträumte Stimme...



fahr es doch erst einmal Probe und Träume dann


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Juni 2007)

morsche


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

Seid ihr heute fit? Ich irgendwie nicht.... Das kann bei gc ja was werden.  Naja, ooh aah!


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen,
> hab von nem Bike gerträumt das fahrbereit ist


 
Meins : hab es nachgewogen 14,6 so wie es da auf dem Foto ist


url="<A href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/387258"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url">http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/387258"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Meins : hab es nachgewogen 14,6 so wie es da auf dem Foto ist



Whow, mit Speedhub!  Aber Speedhub ist glaube ich nichts für mich. 7cm sind mir wohl zu wenig.


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, mit Speedhub!  Aber Speedhub ist glaube ich nichts für mich. 7cm sind mir wohl zu wenig.


 

Schatzi, bist Du blind - mein CC hat Speedhub, hier schaust Du auf eine XO am Ausfallende hinten links ansonsten nennt sich das Gravitydropper, aber schönes spielchen mit Worten


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Schatzi, bist Du blind - mein CC hat Speedhub, hier schaust Du auf eine XO am Ausfallende hinten links



ach ne, tschuldige, meinte nicht Speedhub, sondern die absenkbare Sattelstütze...

Was hältst Du von der X0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach ne, tschuldige, meinte nicht Speedhub, sondern die absenkbare Sattelstütze...
> 
> Was hältst Du von der X0?


Funktioniert ohne ein einziges Nachjustieren seit Montage tadellos - Bei Steinen die schwerer als 3 kg sind verbiegt sich der Käfig allerdings; (letzt jahr im reichenbachtal )

Da kann aber die Schaltung nix für - seit da hab ich die 2007er - läuft auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Heut ist Siebenschläfer - betet für schönes Wetter, so wie im Augenblick draussen ist.


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Heut ist Siebenschläfer - betet für schönes Wetter, so wie im Augenblick draussen ist.



Wusste gar nicht, dass Du religiös bist...


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass Du religiös bist...


 
Religiosität = Makel?
Du hast ja genug Zeit zum Beten.


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Religiosität = Makel?



Aber nein. Überrascht mich nur ein bisschen.



> Du hast ja genug Zeit zum Beten.



Sorry, bin aus dem Verein schon lange ausgetreten.


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber nein. Überrascht mich nur ein bisschen.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, bin aus dem Verein schon lange ausgetreten.


In dem Verein bin ich auch kein Mitglied und bin trotzdem ein gläubiger Mensch.
Ich laß mir auch von der Kirche nicht vorschreiben wann oder wie häufig ich in die Kirche gehen soll  und wie meine Kommunikation mit Gott auszusehen hat.

Ausserdem ist die Kirchensteuer beim Bikehändler auch gerne gesehn


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass Du religiös bist...


 

Wie geht es Dir eigentlich...........???
Was machst Du eigentlich so den ganzen Tag ( oh Boring ohne bike)


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> In dem Verein bin ich auch kein Mitglied und bin trotzdem ein gläubiger Mensch.
> Ich laß mir auch von der Kirche nicht vorschreiben wann oder wie häufig ich in die Kirche gehen soll  und wie meine Kommunikation mit Gott auszusehen hat.
> 
> Ausserdem ist die Kirchensteuer beim Bikehändler auch gerne gesehn



seh ich genauso  
aber meine mama ist im vorstand und da ist nix mit austreten drin  
ich würde die gesparte kirchensteuer auch viel lieber zum bikehändler bringen 

seelig die blinden unter uns, die da speedhubs sehen, wo keine sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Meins : hab es nachgewogen 14,6 so wie es da auf dem Foto ist



Erklärt die ca. 2,4 kg weniger Gewicht ggü. meinem FR mit 17 kg:

1. Kettenschaltung vs. Speedhub
2. Fox DHX 5.0 Air vs. Fox DHX 4.0 (Stahlfeder)
3. Fox 36 Talas (?) vs. Marzocchi All Mountain II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> In dem Verein bin ich auch kein Mitglied und bin trotzdem ein gläubiger Mensch.



Ich bin auch kein Mitglied, aber auch kein gläubiger Mensch 

Bin aber schon aus Überzeugung als Student ausgetreten, als das noch keine monetären Vorteile für mich hatte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> seelig die blinden unter uns, die da speedhubs sehen, wo keine sind


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erklärt die ca. 2,4 kg weniger Gewicht ggü. meinem FR mit 17 kg:
> 
> 1. Kettenschaltung vs. Speedhub
> 2. Fox DHX 5.0 Air vs. Fox DHX 4.0 (Stahlfeder)
> 3. Fox 36 Talas (?) vs. Marzocchi All Mountain II


 

Speedhub ist mind 1 kg mehr !

Extralight schläuche
Titanschrauben
leichte xtr Kette
die maxis sind leichte 2,35 er Falter Minion
Talas wiegt ca 2,3 kg (RLC)

und is mal geputzt, ausnahmsweise.
Hab meist sonst so um die 15 kg je nach Reifen, Schläuchen etc.
Hab auch schon 16 geschafft.

Mein CC rohloff wiegt 14 kg und dem Kilian seines mit nicht gewichtsbewußten Teilen 12,6


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Speedhub ist mind 1 kg mehr !



Sagen wir mal 0,7 bis 1 kg 



fUEL schrieb:


> Extralight schläuche
> Titanschrauben
> ...
> die maxis sind leichte 2,35 er Falter Minion



Nobbi NIC 2.4 mit Schwalbe Schläuchen + Antiplatt 



fUEL schrieb:


> Talas wiegt ca 2,3 kg (RLC)



sind auch schon 400g weniger

und der DHX 5.0 air ist natürlich viel leichter, als der 4.0er mit Stahlfeder



fUEL schrieb:


> und is mal geputzt,



Meine Bikes sind immer geputzt (Bin Sternzeichen Jungfrau mit Aszendent Jungfrau, somit der grösste Perfektionist und Pedant unter der Sonne, nicht, dass ich an sowas glauben würde, aber es stimmt in meinem Fall) 



fUEL schrieb:


> Mein CC rohloff wiegt 14 kg



Mein CC ca. auch, vllt.etwas mehr, habe aber auch sehr stabile Laufräder mit Mavic 321er-Felgen. Das macht gewichtsmässig auch was aus...


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

Bei mir war die Überzeugung schon vorher da. Aber als dann beim ersten Studentenjob zum ersten Mal die Kirchensteuer auf dem Zettel stand, bin ich sofort auf's Rathaus gerannt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Hab' in der Oberstufe in Reli bis zum Abwählen noch immer 13 Punkte kassiert, mein Spitzname war "Thomas der Ungläubige"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal 0,7 bis 1 kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

CC= Dt 819 mit Chrisking und Doppeldickend und DT Competition, soweit ich weiß bereift mit Mibro Enduroreifen hinten und NN 2,25 ust vorne. 

Das Hinterrad mit silberfarbener Rohloff wiegt gefühlt ungefähr so viel wie mein rennrad


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' in der Oberstufe in Reli bis zum Abwählen noch immer 13 Punkte kassiert, mein Spitzname war "Thomas der Ungläubige"


 

95 bei meiner Hochzeit ausgetreten, weil die mich so geärgert hatten( sind meine Nachbarn) und hatten mir ein Grundstück morgens um 9 angeboten mit dem Hinweis ich sollte es mir bis um 12 überlegen, nachdem ich vorher 10 mal gefragt hatte und sie nicht wollten.

Musste dann noch mal in 1995 zigtausend Mark an Kirchgeld nachzahlen damit sie mich rausliessen

Ab da war ich dann Überzeugungstäter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Ok, jetzt sind wir mit den Bikes durch, machen wir jetzt zuerst mit den Autos oder mit den Häusern weiter? 

... oh schei$$e ich hab' ja gar kein Haus... 

... und die Yacht hat mein Vater vor ein paar Jahren auch vertickt


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt sind wir mit den Bikes durch, machen wir jetzt zuerst mit den Autos oder mit den Häusern weiter?
> 
> ... oh schei$$e ich hab' ja gar kein Haus...
> 
> ... und die Yacht hat mein Vater vor ein paar Jahren auch vertickt




Bleiben wir doch beim Weltanschaulichen. Mal was anderes.  

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich Religion als drittes Prüfungsfach im Abi hatte. War aber reiner Opportunismus.


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt sind wir mit den Bikes durch, machen wir jetzt zuerst mit den Autos oder mit den Häusern weiter?
> 
> ... oh schei$$e ich hab' ja gar kein Haus...
> 
> ... und die Yacht hat mein Vater vor ein paar Jahren auch vertickt


 
Es ging um die Kirch....
und wenn Du verheiratet bist und 2 Einkommen der Kirchensteuer unterworfen werden summiert sich das auch schnell.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Es ging um die Kirch....
> und wenn Du verheiratet bist und 2 Einkommen der Kirchensteuer unterworfen werden summiert sich das auch schnell.



Stimmt, zwischendurch war noch Kirche dran...

mir ist die Kirchensteuer schon bei einem Einkommen zuviel, gab zum Glück auch keinen Stress, weil meine Frau auch aus einer atheistischen Familie stammt 

Meine Großmutter hat dann noch rumgemault, als die Taufe meines Sohnes nicht anstand, aber egal...


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

Schon allein die Idee, dass der Herr Ratzinger in Rom auch nur einen Pfennig von mir kriegt, würde mir schlaflose Nächte bereiten.


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schon allein die Idee, dass der Herr Ratzinger in Rom auch nur einen Pfennig von mir kriegt, würde mir schlaflose Nächte bereiten.


 

Mir fällt grad ein hab vom Cinque Terre so was schön sakrales, werds mal hochladen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Edit: Lieber doch nicht, das geht zu weit *duckundwech*


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2007)

also ich halte von den ganzen religionen nicht viel. sie bringen bzw. brachten großes leid über viele menschen.
viel scheinheiliges dabei und natürlich auch selbstbereicherung. die macht wird meines erachtens auch heute noch entsprechend ausgenutzt. viele kriege haben religiösen ursprung oder zumindest wird das als vorwand genutzt.

grundsätzlich sind die gedanken der zahlreichen religionen ja nicht verkehrt, aber da auch religionen durch schwache beeinflussbare und geldgeile menschen (also menschen wie ihr und ich  )vertreten werden, ist es eben kein wunder, dass es immer wieder schief geht ...

wenn die leute das leben würden, was sie predigen, wäre unsere welt um einiges besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2007)

ich verhalte mich im leben weit christlicher als so mancher, der jeden sonntag in die kirche geht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Sie lasen gerade das Wort zum Mi. von Pastor W. Fux aus K. am T.

Amen


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sie lasen gerade das Wort zum Mi. von Pastor W. Fux aus K. am T.
> 
> Amen


 
Das war aus der Toscana ( beginning Alzheim, in Rüdesheim sinn mer schon, nach Alzeheim komme mer aach noch)





Amen


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

Ich bin katholisch und komme damit gut zurecht!


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich halte von den ganzen religionen nicht viel. sie bringen bzw. brachten großes leid über viele menschen.
> viel scheinheiliges dabei und natürlich auch selbstbereicherung. die macht wird meines erachtens auch heute noch entsprechend ausgenutzt. viele kriege haben religiösen ursprung oder zumindest wird das als vorwand genutzt.
> 
> grundsätzlich sind die gedanken der zahlreichen religionen ja nicht verkehrt, aber da auch religionen durch schwache beeinflussbare und geldgeile menschen (also menschen wie ihr und ich  )vertreten werden, ist es eben kein wunder, dass es immer wieder schief geht ...
> ...



Für mich ergibt sich schon aus der Tatsache, dass es in der Menschheitsgeschichte eine Unzahl von Religionen gibt und gab, die sich alle gegenseitig widersprechen und jeweils die absolute Wahrheit für sich in Anspruch nehmen nur ein Schluss: kein Mensch ist im Besitz der absoluten Wahrheit. Jedem, der den Besitz einer absoluten Wahrheit für sich beansprucht, solltem man mit größtem Misstrauen begegnen. Nicht zuletzt aus den vom Fux genannten Gründen.


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin katholisch und komme damit gut zurecht!



Die haben ja auch erst angefangen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin katholisch und komme damit gut zurecht!



Keine Sorge, merkt man Dir so auch gar nicht an


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

@fUEl
Dankgebet an St. Kalle?


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Das war die Dankpredigt für gute Trails.
Als Gäste waren Nicole und Monika in der ersten Reihe 

p.s. wir haben alle was in die Kollekte gelegt 

Danach bin ich dann in die geile Downhillstrecke ( mit Warnhinweisen für Unwissende) reingefegt    und die Mädels sind zivilisiert auf Waldwegen runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin katholisch und komme damit gut zurecht!



Ich dachte, Du betest nur zum heiligen Linus...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Danach bin ich dann in die geile Downhillstrecke ( mit Warnhinweisen für Unwissende) reingefegt



Na dann wurde Dein Gebet ja offensichtlich erhört


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Du betest nur zum heiligen Linus...



ein Heide ein Heide er betet ein Tier an EIN TUXINAER


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die haben ja auch erst angefangen


Mit was?


wahltho schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, merkt man Dir so auch gar nicht an


Schade!


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Du betest nur zum heiligen Linus...



Neinnein, die anderen mich, für den Groschen reicht es schon!


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ein Heide ein Heide er betet ein Tier an EIN TUXINAER



Dabei dachte ich immer, in dem Frack....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit was?



Hopi meinte wohl, dass zu befürchten steht, dass die heutige Fahrt in der Geisterbahn der Blasphemie (hat übrigens nichts mit Fortpflanzung zu tun) gerade erst losgeht....


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Du betest nur zum heiligen Linus...



Außerdem habe ich nicht viel mit den griechischen Göttern zu tun! Auch nicht im Wald...


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Neinnein, die anderen mich, für den Groschen reicht es schon!



Öh....    

Was will uns der Künstler hiermit sagen?


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich nicht viel mit den griechischen Göttern zu tun! Auch nicht im Wald...



ich habe es mehr mit der Sonne!

Wo ist die eigentlich gerade?


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Öh....
> 
> Was will uns der Künstler hiermit sagen?



Du hast doch gemeint, dass man beim ix schon mit einem Groschen Wissen der Hecht im Teich ist!


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hopi meinte wohl, dass zu befürchten steht, dass die heutige Fahrt in der Geisterbahn der Blasphemie (hat übrigens nichts mit Fortpflanzung zu tun) gerade erst losgeht....



mußte gerade mal nachschauen: da hat die ndr glücklicherweise ihre Finger von gelassen!


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du hast doch gemeint, dass man beim ix schon mit einem Groschen Wissen der Hecht im Teich ist!



Oh. Wie unverzeihlich von mir, dass ich die letzten 23 Seiten des Plauscher-Freds nicht mehr im Kopf habe.


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Oh. Wie unverzeihlich von mir, dass ich die letzten 23 Seiten des Plauscher-Freds nicht mehr im Kopf habe.



Also das ist jetzt echt unverzeihlich! Du hast doch nichts anderes zu tun, als den Plauschfred auswendig zu lernen! Du willst ja selbst nicht mehr in der Bibel lesen -> Unmengen Zeit...


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also das ist jetzt echt unverzeihlich! Du hast doch nichts anderes zu tun, als den Plauschfred auswendig zu lernen! Du willst ja selbst nicht mehr in der Bibel lesen -> Unmengen Zeit...



Tja, bei meiner schwarzen Seele ist wirklich Hopfen und Malz verloren.

Ich lese grade was von Iain M. Banks. Auch ein großer Blasphemist vor dem Herrn.


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also das ist jetzt echt unverzeihlich! Du hast doch nichts anderes zu tun, als den Plauschfred auswendig zu lernen! Du willst ja selbst nicht mehr in der Bibel lesen -> Unmengen Zeit...


Noch was hier :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

und noch einer :


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tja, bei meiner schwarzen Seele ist wirklich Hopfen und Malz verloren.
> 
> Ich lese grade was von Iain M. Banks. Auch ein großer Blasphemist vor dem Herrn.



Dann pass mal auf das Du nicht von den Christen gejagt wirst  DENK DRAN!EINER WEIß WO DEIN FAHRRAD WOHNT


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann pass mal auf das Du nicht von den Christen gejagt wirst  DENK DRAN!EINER WEIß WO DEIN FAHRRAD WOHNT



Na ja, die Zeiten sind ja zum Glück vorbei. Selbst Herr Ratzinger (früher Vorsitzender der Inquisition) meint ja heutzutage, dass das mit den Ketzerverbrennungen doch keine so gute Idee war. Öffentlich jedenfalls.


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, die Zeiten sind ja zum Glück vorbei. Selbst Herr Ratzinger (früher Vorsitzender der Inquisition) meint ja heutzutage, dass das mit den Ketzerverbrennungen doch keine so gute Idee war. Öffentlich jedenfalls.



Ach wer redet schon von Ratzinger   schau mal zu unsern Nachbarn da gibt es bald eine POLQAIDA. Wer schon Goethe aus den Schulen verbannen will um "Karel (exPAPST) mein Leben" lesen zu lassen, der vergeht sich auch an armen Heiden


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> kein Mensch ist im Besitz der absoluten Wahrheit



stimmt, die wahrheit liegt nämlich auf dem trail  fragt sich nur auf welchem und wer sie zuerst findet


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

So Typen gibt's natürlich immer noch. Aber selbst im Land der Zwillingskartoffel werden die langsam zur Minderheit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> und noch einer :



Na das Foto mit den Mädels gefällt mir schon wesentlich besser...

... haste mal die Telefonnummern parat


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So Typen gibt's natürlich immer noch. Aber selbst im Land der Zwillingskartoffel werden die langsam zur Minderheit.



Weniger mag sein aber die noch übrig sind, sind noch radikaler  dabei fand ich das Land mal so geil UND DIE FRAUEN ERST


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> und noch einer :



Warum halten die sich eigentlich gegenseitig fest  haben die Angst vor Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Sieht eher wie 'ne gleichgeschlechtliche Hochzeit zweier Bikerinnen aus


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sieht eher wie 'ne gleichgeschlechtliche Hochzeit zweier Bikerinnen aus



Oder dass was sie sehen mussten hat die Gesichtszüge einfrieren lassen


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

Ich glaub' es ist dem Frank sein Harem. Oder ein Teil davon.


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich glaub' es ist dem Frank sein Harem. Oder ein Teil davon.



hat er so viele Frauen wie Fahrräder


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Weniger mag sein aber die noch übrig sind, sind noch radikaler  dabei fand ich das Land mal so geil UND DIE FRAUEN ERST


Geil sind deren Frauen bestimmt - schließlich arbeitet die Hälfte derer in horizontalen Gewerben

sorry ihr polkis


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Geil sind deren Frauen bestimmt - schließlich arbeitet die Hälfte derer in horizontalen Gewerben



Du kennst dich aber aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du kennst dich aber aus


 

Hab nen Freund beim BKA


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Regulärpreis oder hast du dort schon Mengenrabatt?? 150 EUs kommt mir sehr günstig vor...



Ich nehm an das es der reguläre Preis ist, jedoch ohne Händlermarge.


 für Rotwild  ging dann ja doch ganz schnell


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Meins : hab es nachgewogen 14,6 so wie es da auf dem Foto ist
> 
> 
> url="<A href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/387258"]
> ...



Schmacht  will auch so eins


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab nen Freund beim BKA



hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, mit Speedhub!  Aber Speedhub ist glaube ich nichts für mich. 7cm sind mir wohl zu wenig.



Wo ist denn da ne Speedhub an dem Bike????


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da ne Speedhub an dem Bike????



Les mal weiter...


----------



## Maggo (27. Juni 2007)

genau,les mal weiter.....


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Geil sind deren Frauen bestimmt - schließlich arbeitet die Hälfte derer in horizontalen Gewerben
> 
> sorry ihr polkis



Aber was hat das jetzt mit den zwei Damen auf dem Bild zu tun?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber was hat das jetzt mit den zwei Damen auf dem Bild zu tun?



Lass Lugga mal in Ruhe weiterlesen und stör' ihn nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das war aus der Toscana ( beginning Alzheim, in Rüdesheim sinn mer schon, nach Alzeheim komme mer aach noch)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick, würd mir das nochmal überlegen mit der Kirche, Du machst da ne gute Figur auf dem Bild, besser als so mancher Geistlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber was hat das jetzt mit den zwei Damen auf dem Bild zu tun?


 

Nix die eine is die Nicole von Go Crazy
die war der Guide 

und das andere is Monika, die auch die Reise gebucht hatte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Gleich isser bei den Mädels angekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nix die eine is die Nicole von Go Crazy
> die war der Guide



Stimmt - das Gesicht kam mir gleich irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Bin schon bei den Mädels angekommen, fuel Du alter Sack wieso sagst Du nicht das bei Go Cracy so hübsche Kinder Gottes mitfahren, ich weis schon, Du willst sie alle für Dich haben  alter Egoist


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Man 10 nach vier und sitz immer noch hier 


mach mal ne kurze Pause um Heimzufahren


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schmacht  will auch so eins


 

sieh an: der lugga ist doch nicht beratungsresistent, wie die Canyonjünger.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Sorry Leutz, aber mir wird das mit GC heute abend zu spät...

... ich fahr' separat 'ne Runde


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry Leutz, aber mir wird das mit GC heute abend zu spät...
> 
> ... ich fahr' separat 'ne Runde


mir zu früh fahr auch separat bin zum bier dann unten an der hm


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> mir zu früh fahr auch separat bin zum bier dann unten an der hm


 

und fahr mit dem Fr Lugga!!
Probefahrt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> und fahr mit dem Fr Lugga!!
> Probefahrt???



Liebend gerne., sobald als möglich, aber nicht heute, war gestern nachgiebig da ich dachte das ich eh nix zum fahren hab, jetzt muß ich für meine Weichherzigkeit bezahlen 


Frank, wie ist denn deine Planung für WE?


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Liebend gerne., sobald als möglich, aber nicht heute, war gestern nachgiebig da ich dachte das ich eh nix zum fahren hab, jetzt muß ich für meine Weichherzigkeit bezahlen
> 
> 
> Frank, wie ist denn deine Planung für WE?


 

Grüne Hölle???

Men Rohloff bike ist wieder da, das wird fein


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Grüne Hölle???
> 
> Men Rohloff bike ist wieder da, das wird fein



 Sag wann und wo...


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sag wann und wo...


 
So 1230 bei mir ??

pn tauschen wir noch aus??!


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> So 1230 bei mir ??
> 
> pn tauschen wir noch aus??!



O.K. gebucht, So 12:30 bei Dir


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> O.K. gebucht, So 12:30 bei Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Juni 2007)

Ei gude wie!


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!


 
Wo machst de hie??


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Seit anderthalbstunden schon kein Post


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

Tach Meister, 
und hast Du die schlampe wieder fertig


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Tach Meister,
> und hast Du die schlampe wieder fertig



Ne, die liegt noch flach  bis morgen will se noch durchhalten


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo Hopi
warst schon hupsen?


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Hopi
> warst schon hupsen?



schaffen :/ aber egal habe mit rumstehen mein Dirtbike verdient   eigentlich wollte ich heute mal Tour fahren wurde halt wegen dem Job nix


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

also ich glaube ich hole mir auch ein Nicolai  aber eins zum Schieben


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> also ich glaube ich hole mir auch ein Nicolai  aber eins zum Schieben



Scheint ein Virus umzugehen, da hat man ganz schnell Fieber  


Das Helius ST oder noch was gröbres?


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

UFO ich sitze lieber auf der Strasse  die Helius gefallen mir nicht! Aber mit dem UFO kannst Du halt nur schwer Tour fahren ABER WER WILL DAS SCHON 
Ab nächster Woche fange ich an im Bombenkrater zu springen dass wird das Giant nicht lange mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

Hattest Du eigentlich die PN gesehen ICH FAND DAS SO LUSTIG


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hattest Du eigentlich die PN gesehen ICH FAND DAS SO LUSTIG



Klar hab ich se gesehen


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Wieso das ST und nicht das DS?


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

Und Du willst ein Helius  ABER DANN MITT DOPPELBRÜCKE


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Ne laß mal, ich fang klein an


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso das ST und nicht das DS?



Schau dir die Daten an, dann weißt Du es sofort  das DS ist ein 4 Cross Bike  ich brauche aber was dass für härter gedacht ist. Du kennst mich doch höher, weiter, schneller  Ich werde auch in zukunft weniger mit HT fahren. Mehr mit einigen Ex HTlern denen dass auch alles zu soft war. Wenn ich es gemütlich will fahre ich eh mit euch  des isch luschhhdddiiggger


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Schau dir die Daten an, dann weißt Du es sofort  das DS ist ein 4 Cross Bike  ich brauche aber was dass für härter gedacht ist. Du kennst mich doch höher, weiter, schneller  Ich werde auch in zukunft weniger mit HT fahren. Mehr mit einigen Ex HTlern denen dass auch alles zu soft war. Wenn ich es gemütlich will fahre ich eh mit euch  des isch luschhhdddiiggger



Nach dem Spruch kannst de froh sein wenn wir dich noch mitnehmen. 

Ich will mal mit Dir und den Ex HTlern fahren, und Cracy kommt da auch mit, dann dürft Ihr uns den Unterschied zeigen.


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nach dem Spruch kannst de froh sein wenn wir dich noch mitnehmen.



Ei ei ei jetzt fangen die auch schon zu piensen an  

Ich denke das ist kein Problem nur die fahren halt nicht Tour die müssen nur den Berg hoch egal wie FAHREN, SCHIEBEN, AUTO, BUS egal da geht es nur um runter  und gegen den Alex kann ich überhaupt nix


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Na Jungens,

Ihr spielt ja schon ganz lieb alleine miteinander 

Bin wieder zurück, hab am Naturfreundehaus noch die GC-Gruppe mit SK, RH und Arachne getroffen. Haben noch kurz geplauscht.

Gerdi hat mit grossen glänzenden Augen die ganze Zeit auf mein Helius FR geäugt - Er ist infiziert. SK hatte Mühe ihn zur Weiterfahrt zu bewegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerdi hat mit grossen glänzenden Augen die ganze Zeit auf mein Helius FR geäugt - Er ist infiziert. SK hatte Mühe ihn zur Weiterfahrt zu bewegen



Nabend Thomas,
ich bins auch


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

Ob Fabienne meckert wenn ich ein Bild vom FR mit ins Bett nehme


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Juni 2007)

Guuude,
das Wetter wäre super zum Biken gewesen, doch diesem "Großereignis" in Kriftel mußte ich heute den Vorzug geben (auch wenn's 0:12 ausging), sonst hätt ich "kloppe" gekriegt


----------



## Maggo (27. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude,
> das Wetter wäre super zum Biken gewesen, doch diesem "Großereignis" in Kriftel mußte ich heute den Vorzug geben (auch wenn's 0:12 ausging), sonst hätt ich "kloppe" gekriegt



ich mag den kerl irgendwie auch wenn ich nix mit fussbal am hut hab.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

...a symbadisch Kerlsche...nabend ihr zwei


----------



## Maggo (27. Juni 2007)

gude. du bist mir auch symphatisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich mag den kerl irgendwie auch wenn ich nix mit fussbal am hut hab.


Ich auch nicht sooooo. Wir ich vorhin so in den Himmel und in den Taunus geschaut habe und sagte, brauchst Du noch Geld, meinte Sabine " .... nee oder ?" Der Gesichtsausdruck dazu lies mich wieder auf's Spielfeld blinzeln ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Juni 2007)

Ihr mir aaach. *entzück*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ob Fabienne meckert wenn ich ein Bild vom FR mit ins Bett nehme



Kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an, was Du im Bett wann damit machst


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an, was Du im Bett wann damit machst



Ich wollts auf Fabiennes Seite an die Rückenlehne kleben


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Juni 2007)

*gg* wird voll der nicolai-fred 

wo ich noch überall hin muss. bombenkrater (nur zum gucken), BMX dingens und überhaupt mal wieder fahren. schon seit sonntag nicht mehr


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *gg* wir voll der nicolai-fred
> 
> wo ich noch überall hin muss. bombenkrater (nur zum gucken), BMX dingens und überhaupt mal wieder fahren. schon seit sonntag nicht mehr



IIIIIIIch hat wenigstens nen Grund  na du Sack


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich wollts auf Fabiennes Seite an die Rückenlehne kleben



Naja, solange sie nicht 'ne Maske mit dem Foto drauf aufsetzen muss


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja, solange sie nicht 'ne Maske mit dem Foto drauf aufsetzen muss



das frag ich besser nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das frag ich besser nicht



Ne, wirklich besser nicht


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2007)

uwe uwe uwe Du fliegst noch zuhause raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Juni 2007)

@uwe: Mach doch en großen Pappdeckel (so 100x50 cm) in die Besucherritze. Auf Deiner Seite das FR-Bild; auf der anderen ein Bild der Zicke für Fabienne zum Schauen => Friede, Freude, Eierkuche


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Juni 2007)

So, das war meine gute Tat für heute; ich muß mal wieder vor 12 in die Kiste => gute N8 zusammen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin wieder zurück, hab am Naturfreundehaus noch die GC-Gruppe mit SK, RH und Arachne getroffen. Haben noch kurz geplauscht.
> 
> Gerdi hat mit grossen glänzenden Augen die ganze Zeit auf mein Helius FR geäugt - Er ist infiziert. SK hatte Mühe ihn zur Weiterfahrt zu bewegen


Aber er ist mitgekommen und hat sich auf dem Parkplatz dann das FR vom fUEL näher angesehen. Kurz nach dir haben wir auf dem Weg vom Roten Kreuz zum Feldbergkastell noch die AWBler inkl. Fux getroffen. Ist echt schlimm mittlerweile, daß man nicht mehr in Ruhe biken kann und ständig bekannte Leute trifft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> So, das war meine gute Tat für heute; ich muß mal wieder vor 12 in die Kiste => gute N8 zusammen



Nacht Carsten!


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin wieder zurück, hab am Naturfreundehaus noch die GC-Gruppe mit SK, RH und Arachne getroffen. Haben noch kurz geplauscht.
> 
> Gerdi hat mit grossen glänzenden Augen die ganze Zeit auf mein Helius FR geäugt - Er ist infiziert. SK hatte Mühe ihn zur Weiterfahrt zu bewegen



haben die gleiche gruppe unterhalb vom römerkastell weilquelle getroffen und auch kurz geplauscht, wobei die awb-ler schnell wegen angeblicher kälte zur weiterfahrt gedrängelt haben  ich war ja ab feldberg guide und wollte ihnen den für mich neuen fuxsteintrail zeigen ...
wir sind dann so zurück wie am sonntag und ich hab sogar den kompletten fuxsteintrail wieder gefunden.
meine jungs waren begeistert von dem trail  

@kater : wollte dir noch sagen, dass ich jetzt alle awb-bilder von hohlenfels habe und ich die dvd weiter füllen kann ...

zurück bin ich dann mal wieder über den roten berg und siehe da, der baum ist dirchtrennt worden und die hälfte weg. damit ist der kleine wurzeltrail am roten berg zwischen roter mühle und schneidhain wieder fahrbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Aber er ist mitgekommen und hat sich auf dem Parkplatz dann das FR vom fUEL näher angesehen.



Und da steht er wahrscheinlich immer noch 



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kurz nach dir haben wir auf dem Weg vom Roten Kreuz zum Feldbergkastell noch die AWBler inkl. Fux getroffen. Ist echt schlimm mittlerweile, daß man nicht mehr in Ruhe biken kann und ständig bekannte Leute trifft.



 

Ist halt ein relativ kleines Bike-Revier


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... die AWBler *inkl. Fux* getroffen



na wie hört sich das denn an   bin schließlich vollwertiger awb-ler, nahezu seit beginn an. das war meine erste feste bikegruppe hier aus dem forum. auf die jungs + mädels lass ich nix kommen, die sind allesamt schwer in ordnung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> haben die gleiche gruppe unterhalb vom römerkastell weilquelle getroffen und auch kurz geplauscht, *wobei die awb-ler schnell wegen angeblicher kälte zur weiterfahrt gedrängelt haben*



Memmen 

Ich war wie gesagt früher mit meinem Kollegen, der in Oberreifenberg wohnt, in FFM los. Wir sind dann über Franzoseneck zur Emminghaushütte und von dort trailig zum Altkönig und dabei den mittleren Teil des Haderes hochgebolzt. Dann über den Fuchstanz zum oberen Teil der Feldbergschneise und ddann zum kleinen Feldi. Wir haben uns dann am Windeck getrennt und ich bin x-Trail (UT), Rote-Kreuz-Trail bis Eselseck Richtung Naturfreundehaus, wo ich dann die GCler getroffen habe... 

Dort fingen Gerd und ich dann sehr zum Leidwesen der Anderen, insb. von SK, an über Helius FRs und empfehlenswerte Komponenten zu plauschen


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist halt ein relativ kleines Bike-Revier



die letzten male waren mehr crazys unterwegs und wir haben niemanden getroffen. also ich finde, dass man trotz des relativ kleinen reviers doch recht selten bekannte leute trifft.
um so mehr freut es mich, wenn sich unsere wege mal kreuzen oder man gar ein stück gemeinsam weiterradeln kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dort fingen Gerd und ich dann sehr zum Leidwesen der Anderen, insb. von SK, an über Helius FRs und empfehlenswerte Komponenten zu plauschen



man sieht, plauschen ist nicht immer erwünscht   auch die anderen unbekannten gc´s haben etwas genervt dreingeschaut, während rh+arachne sich beratschlagten, wie man wohl einen fux am besten zubereiten könne  
zum glück gibts für hirsche ja genügend rezepte


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2007)

gn8, muß fit sein für die morgige k-frage ...


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die letzten male waren mehr crazys unterwegs und wir haben niemanden getroffen. also ich finde, dass man trotz des relativ kleinen reviers doch recht selten bekannte leute trifft.
> um so mehr freut es mich, wenn sich unsere wege mal kreuzen oder man gar ein stück gemeinsam weiterradeln kann


 

Hab nur so Leute getroffen mir ADFC
Trikots, die ohne Helm im Schneckentempo den Alde hochgefahren sind.

Hab trotz momentaner Sitzprobleme locker überholt und mich wieder in die Trails getrollt.
Dann hab ich einmal wegen einem Hasen fast ne Bodenprobe genommen.
Is der doch einfach in meine Fahrspur gehoppelt.

Wildschweine oder Hirsche mag ich lieber ( gut zubereitet) ....aber hase ne da brems ich halt oder versuch drumherum............bis kurz vor Deadline.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dort fingen Gerd und ich dann sehr zum Leidwesen der Anderen, insb. von SK, an über Helius FRs und empfehlenswerte Komponenten zu plauschen


Hatte halt auch Nicht-Plauscher als Gäste, wobei die beiden Nicht-Plauscher auch Stammgäste von mir sind. Sind übrigens die beiden, die wondermikes Schlüsselbein auf dem Gewissen haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2007)

Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hatte halt auch Nicht-Plauscher als Gäste, wobei die beiden Nicht-Plauscher auch Stammgäste von mir sind. Sind übrigens die beiden, die wondermikes Schlüsselbein auf dem Gewissen haben.


 

Naja der mike hat ja seinen humor wieder. und die zeit heilt auch die wunden.

und hinterher weiß man immer wenn sich des wedder ännerd(zumindest bei gebrochenen Schuldern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. Juni 2007)

najadannnacht


----------



## Arachne (27. Juni 2007)

Bin auch endlich wieder zu Hause! 

@sdf: Vielen Dank nochmal fürs Mitnehmen!

Hat mir wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht!!!   War sehr schön trailig!   Ging z.B. Viktoria Tempel, Trail zum NFH, Rotes Kreuz und einen Teil des X-Trails hoch. Dann Windeck, Fuxi, am Einstieg des Fliegertrails rechts (Name?) und später Viktoria Tempel runter.  

Bin heute 81km gefahren... 

EDIT: über meine heutigen FR-Erlebnisse brauche ich ja nichts mehr berichten...


----------



## caroka (27. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ........
> 
> zurück bin ich dann mal wieder über den roten berg und siehe da, der baum ist dirchtrennt worden und die hälfte weg. damit ist der kleine wurzeltrail am roten berg zwischen roter mühle und schneidhain wieder fahrbar



Endlich.......  dachte schon der soll da liegen bleiben.


----------



## Tech3 (27. Juni 2007)

N'Abend Leuts


----------



## caroka (27. Juni 2007)

GN8 Leuts


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> am Einstieg des Fliegertrails rechts (Name?) und später Viktoria Tempel runter.


zum Lips-Tempel


----------



## Tech3 (28. Juni 2007)

Ich sach auch mal Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich sach auch mal Nacht



Und ich sag schonmal gute Morgen und bis nachher im Fred 
jetzt gehts ab zum Bahnhof...die Bahn will schon wieder über 2% mehr  und das bei den ganzen Verspätungen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

Moin,



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> zum Lips-Tempel



ach kenne ich, ist der Tempel oberhalb von Falkenstein, oder?


----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

Einen wunderschönen Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

Dir auch Caroline


----------



## fUEL (28. Juni 2007)

Moin,  ich probier es mal wieder mit Rasenmähen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

Moin, sollte doch eigentlich halbwegs trocken sein, oder?

Wir haben für's Rasenmähen zum Glück schon einen Sohn im entsprechenden Alter


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin,  ich probier es mal wieder mit Rasenmähen



MOINMOIN   Inmitten der Nacht. Rasenmähen???


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir haben für's Rasenmähen zum Glück schon einen Sohn im entsprechenden Alter



ich bin der sohn im entsprechenden alter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich bin der sohn im entsprechenden alter



Dann halt Dich mal ran und Du bist in 13 bis 14 Jahren 'raus


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann halt Dich mal ran und Du bist in 13 bis 14 Jahren 'raus



bis dahin machen das die mäh-roboter oder es gibt gen-gras was net mehr wächst oder sich selbst kürzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bis dahin machen das die mäh-roboter



So ein Ding habe ich letztens schon in Liederbach in Betrieb gesehen, sah echt witzig...


----------



## Arachne (28. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen! 

Meine Beine wollen mich heute so überhaupt nicht nach Wiesbaden befördern... 

Wie sieht es da draußen denn temperaturmäßig aus? Lange Klamotten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

So wie gestern, bin mit langem Radhemd, Sportunterhemd, dünnen langen Handschuhen und kurzer Hose gefahren...

... so wie ihr mich  gestern abend getroffen habt: Schwarze Radklamotten, roter Helm eben


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2007)

also für dich, lieber gerd, reicht unten kurz und oben ärmellos


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2007)

unserer temperaturanzeige im industriepark meldet -30 °C !! ))


----------



## Arachne (28. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> unserer temperaturanzeige im industriepark meldet -30 °C !! ))



na dann reicht ja wirklich ärmellos....

auf dem Zenit unserer gestrigenTour (Windeck) habe ich mir übrigens was langärmeliges angezogen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> na dann reicht ja wirklich ärmellos....
> 
> auf dem Zenit unserer gestrigenTour (Windeck) habe ich mir übrigens was langärmeliges angezogen.



Da hab ich mir gestern sogar die dünnen langen Handschuhe angezogen, denn von da an ging es bergab...


----------



## arkonis (28. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> unserer temperaturanzeige im industriepark meldet -30 °C !! ))



muss jetzt dahin, wenn ich dann da bin wird es wärmer -> Reibungsverlußt beim A*******


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir gestern sogar die dünnen langen Handschuhe angezogen, denn von da an ging es bergab...



dünne lange handschuhe sollte man aber immer anhaben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

Ihr wisst doch:

Die Kunst der Mitarbeiterführung besteht darin, selbige so schnell über den Tisch zu ziehen, dass sie die dabei entstehende Reibungshitze als Nestwärme empfinden


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> muss jetzt dahin, wenn ich dann da bin wird es wärmer -> Reibungsverlußt beim A*******



und schon haben wir 14,6 °C ! danke, arkonis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dünne lange handschuhe sollte man aber immer anhaben



Ne, ne Default in dieser Jahreszeit sind bei mir kurze Handschuhe


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, ne Default in dieser Jahreszeit sind bei mir kurze Handschuhe



also ich hab mich an langfinger-handschuhe gut gewöhnt. schon wenn mal mal durch dichteren bewuchs fährt, sind die finger gut geschützt. von einem möglich sturz und entsprechender abschürfungen an den fingern wollen wir lieber nicht reden.
de fakto sind langfinger-handschuhe definitiv vernünftiger und kurze sind besser als gar keine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...von einem möglich sturz und entsprechender abschürfungen an den fingern wollen wir lieber nicht reden.
> de fakto sind langfinger-handschuhe definitiv vernünftiger und kurze sind besser als gar keine



Da gibt es andere Körperteile, die den Fingern sehr bereitwillig die Schürfungwunden abnehmen...

... die Finger habe ich mir in > 30 Jahren Radfahren jedenfalls noch nie aufgeschürft, wahrscheinlich auch weil man sich instinktiv immer mit dem Handballen abstützt. Auch im Dickicht übernehmen die Arme meist die Kratzer, aber an den Händen habe ich noch nie welche gehabt.

Wenn es nach Vernunft gehen würde, müsste man ständig in Vollprotektorenmontur rumfahren...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2007)

Morgen,
ich habs ganze Jahr Langfinger an  immer dieselben


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn es nach Vernunft gehen würde, müsste man ständig in Vollprotektorenmontur rumfahren...



So isses, muß ich mir endlich mal zulegen...


----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann halt Dich mal ran und Du bist in 13 bis 14 Jahren 'raus



Und in 8 bis 10 Jahren bekommst Du Frühstück gemacht mit frischen Brötchen vom Bäcker.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen,
> ich habs ganze Jahr Langfinger an  immer dieselben



Ich hab' mich schon immer über den komischen Geruch gewundert, wenn ich mit Dir gefahren bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Und in 8 bis 10 Jahren bekommst Du Frühstück gemacht mit frischen Brötchen vom Bäcker.



Die Phase muss ich irgendwie verpasst haben...


----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ihr wisst doch:
> 
> Die Kunst der Mitarbeiterführung besteht darin, selbige so schnell über den Tisch zu ziehen, dass sie die dabei entstehende Reibungshitze als Nestwärme empfinden



Den kannte ich noch gar nicht.  Ist das eigentlich ein Witz?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .  Ist das eigentlich ein Witz?



Bei uns im Haus nicht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei uns im Haus nicht!



Dann wäre wohl die nächste Frage:

Bist Du Ziehender oder Gezogener ?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann wäre wohl die nächste Frage:
> 
> Bist Du Ziehender oder Gezogener ?



Mein Boss läßt mich im glauben bei den Ziehern zu sein, tatsächlich wird aber versucht mich auch zu ziehen. Deshalb zieh ich dann ab und zu auch mal am Boss  Ich sag nur Frei-Tag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

Ja, ja ziehen und gezogen werden, das Schicksal des Angestellten 

Ihr kennt aber doch auch das Schicksal vieler (Haus-)Frauen, oder?

Bügeln und gebügelt werden


----------



## Arachne (28. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich hab mich an langfinger-handschuhe gut gewöhnt. schon wenn mal mal durch dichteren bewuchs fährt, sind die finger gut geschützt. von einem möglich sturz und entsprechender abschürfungen an den fingern wollen wir lieber nicht reden.
> de fakto sind langfinger-handschuhe definitiv vernünftiger und kurze sind besser als gar keine



Vor wenigen Tagen habe ich mir auf dem Weg zur A***** (!) die Finger an einem Busch aufgerissen. Die Strecke ist zwar nicht besonders trailig, wenn man sich aber versucht vor dem Gegenwind zu verstecken, kann man schon mal so einen ... Kratzbuschzweig übersehen...


----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, ja ziehen und gezogen werden, das Schicksal des Angestellten
> 
> Ihr kennt aber doch auch das Schicksal vieler (Haus-)Frauen, oder?
> 
> Bügeln und gebügelt werden



So ist's im Leben.


----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vor wenigen Tagen habe ich mir auf dem Weg zur A***** (!) die Finger an einem Busch aufgerissen. Die Strecke ist zwar nicht besonders trailig, wenn man sich aber versucht vor dem Gegenwind zu verstecken, kann man schon mal so einen ... Kratzbuschzweig übersehen...



Fährst Du an der A66 entlang? Wo sind da Büsche? Sicher bist Du zu so früher Tageszeit noch sehr schlaftrunken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

Bin mal wieder off.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Juni 2007)

Hab mich gestern mal mit meinem Schatz über das Fully vs. Hardtail-Thema unterhalten und sie hat dann "entschieden" , daß ich das sicherere Rad fahren solle. Also kommt der HT-Rahmen wieder an die Wand und ich bring jetzt den Dämpfer zu Hi-Bike, damit die den mit Express bei Toxoholics durchschleifen. Das bedeutet für mich wahrscheinlich ein bikefreies Wochenende  , schlechte Vorbereitung auf den EK-Marathon   , aber auch mehr Zeit für die Arbeit, die noch auf meinem Tisch liegt.


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das bedeutet für mich wahrscheinlich ein bikefreies Wochenende



na dann hab ich ja definitiv freie hand für mein  am sonntag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... und ich bring jetzt den Dämpfer zu Hi-Bike, damit die den mit Express bei Toxoholics durchschleifen....



Warum schickst DU ihn nicht direkt ein? (Garantie?)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vor wenigen Tagen habe ich mir auf dem Weg zur A***** (!) die Finger an einem Busch aufgerissen.



Ogottchen soll ich pusten?


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn es nach Vernunft gehen würde, müsste man ständig in Vollprotektorenmontur rumfahren...



da hast du sicher recht. aber beim biken braucht man auch ne gewisse bewegungsfreiheit und die ist durch protektoren sicher etwas mehr eingeschränkt.
ob lang- oder kurzfinger spielt für die beweglichkeit kaum eine rolle. von daher gibt es gegen langfinger eigentlich kein wirklich vernünftiges argument. hab auch kurzfinger-handschuhe, ziehe die aber schon deshalb sehr selten an, weil ich immer ewig brauche, bis ich die wieder ausgezogen habe  
selbst bei größter hitze stören mich die langen überhaupt nicht mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ob lang- oder kurzfinger spielt für die beweglichkeit kaum eine rolle. von daher gibt es gegen langfinger eigentlich kein wirklich vernünftiges argument.



Die Wahl der Handschuhe erfolgt bei mir in erster Linie in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur. Ich empfinde Langfingerhandschuh dann sogar als ziemlich störend und schwitze verstärkt darin. Deshalb ziehe ich sie eben nur an, wenn es die Temperatur wirklich erfordert. Zusätzliche Schutzaspekte sind gemäß meiner Erfahrung zu vernachlässigen (Es sei denn man begibt sich auf Freeride/Downhill-Tour). Deshalb gibt es für mich eigentlich kein weiteres vernünftiges Argument für Langfingerhandschuh


----------



## fUEL (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Wahl der Handschuhe erfolgt bei mir in erster Linie in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur. Ich empfinde Langfingerhandschuh dann sogar als ziemlich störend und schwitze verstärkt darin. Deshalb ziehe ich sie eben nur an, wenn es die Temperatur wirklich erfordert. Zusätzliche Schutzaspekte sind gemäß meiner Erfahrung zu vernachlässigen (Es sei denn man begibt sich auf Freeride/Downhill-Tour). Deshalb gibt es für mich eigentlich kein weiteres vernünftiges Argument für Langfingerhandschuh


 

Rund um de Feldi sind die Trails ja auch nicht wirklich zugewachsen, somit gehen auch kürzere, aber wenn ich auf Reisen bin, d. h. bike wo ich noch nicht war, nehm ich mir immer auch dünne langfingrige mit, da ich mir mal am Kohlert bei Bozen so ungefähr 30 Brombeerstacheln in die rechte Hand gejagt hatte, die waren allerdings auch im Handrücken, wo also ein langer nicht immer besser ist als ein kurzer.

Am besten ein paar anziehen und ein weiteres in den Rucksack und unterwegs im Bedarfsfall tauschen

Die Hälfte gemäht  - Gemisch alle und meine Nerven, weil der Kram schon so hoch ist daß der Korb nach 10m2 voll ist.


----------



## Maggo (28. Juni 2007)

ich fänd handschuhe mit abnehmbaren fingern toll, an jedem ein kleiner reissverschluss.


----------



## Arachne (28. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Fährst Du an der A66 entlang? Wo sind da Büsche? Sicher bist Du zu so früher Tageszeit noch sehr schlaftrunken.



Ne, ich fahre quer dazu. Von Diedenbergen gerade nach Kastel. Ich quere zuerst die A66, dann die ICE-Strecke, gleich darauf die A3 und später noch die A671. Bei der Überführung der A671 sind die Büsche total durch Brombeeren durchsetzt und diese waren auch ziemlich in den Weg hinein gewuchert. Vor kurzem wurden sie jedoch geschnitten.


----------



## Arachne (28. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab mich gestern mal mit meinem Schatz über das Fully vs. Hardtail-Thema unterhalten und sie hat dann "entschieden" , daß ich das sicherere Rad fahren solle. Also kommt der HT-Rahmen wieder an die Wand und ich bring jetzt den Dämpfer zu Hi-Bike, damit die den mit Express bei Toxoholics durchschleifen. Das bedeutet für mich wahrscheinlich ein bikefreies Wochenende  , schlechte Vorbereitung auf den EK-Marathon   , aber auch mehr Zeit für die Arbeit, die noch auf meinem Tisch liegt.



 für die Fully-Entscheidung! Für den Rest eher


----------



## Arachne (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ogottchen soll ich pusten?



Bist Du ein guter Puster?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du ein guter Puster?



Ne, ich hab' von Tuten und Blasen keinen Ahnung, ...

... aber ich bin manchmal ein ganz schlimmer Finger 

@All: Freiheit für die Finger, weg mit den Fingerhandschuhen


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @All: Freiheit für die Finger, weg mit den Fingerhandschuhen



ich bin für langfingerhandschuhe überall...hab nicht einpaar mit kurzen...


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juni 2007)

achso -> gude plauscher


----------



## wondermike (28. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na dann hab ich ja definitiv freie hand für mein  am sonntag



Klingt interessant. Erzähl uns mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Juni 2007)

@Maggo: Gude...........wie siehts aus heute abend, wie geplant?!?!


----------



## wondermike (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn es nach Vernunft gehen würde, müsste man ständig in Vollprotektorenmontur rumfahren...



Oder auf Nordic Walking umsatteln.


----------



## Maggo (28. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Maggo: Gude...........wie siehts aus heute abend, wie geplant?!?!



ich kann leider nicht fahren, hab mir den daumen verletzt. ich komm aber gerne vorbei wennst magst. wann??


----------



## fUEL (28. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann leider nicht fahren, hab mir den daumen verletzt. ich komm aber gerne vorbei wennst magst. wann??


 
Proktologenhandschuhe mit integrierten Armlingen?


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann leider nicht fahren, hab mir den daumen verletzt. ich komm aber gerne vorbei wennst magst. wann??



wohl kurzfingerhandschuh gefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Klingt interessant. Erzähl uns mehr...



Er meint natürlich freie Finger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Proktologenhandschuhe mit integrierten Armlingen?



 

Proktologe ist auch echt ein Schei§§beruf


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Klingt interessant. Erzähl uns mehr...



vielleicht am montag  



wondermike schrieb:


> Oder auf Nordic Walking umsatteln.



sag das nicht, meine mutter hat sich letztes jahr bei nw die hand gebrochen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Oder auf Nordic Walking umsatteln.



Sagt gerade der Richtige .... 

Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Er meint natürlich freie Finger



wenn ich hand schreibe, meine ich auch hand


----------



## fUEL (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Proktologe ist auch echt ein Schei§§beruf


 

Proktologenwitze kommen immer gut ......... aber nicht in der Nähe von Mahlzeiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Proktologenwitze kommen immer gut ......... aber nicht in der Nähe von Mahlzeiten



Nen Kollege von mir ist mit 'ner Internistin verheiratet, ich bin da so Einiges gewöhnt...

... auch während des Essens oder beim Espresso danach


----------



## fUEL (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nen Kollege von mir ist mit 'ner Internistin verheiratet, ich bin da so Einiges gewöhnt...
> 
> ... auch während des Essens oder beim Espresso danach


 

Dem Tim seine Frau ist Fachärztin für Haut - und Geschlechtskrankheiten, -
zuweilen bestimmt auch unterhaltsam bei Tisch


----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Klingt interessant. Erzähl uns mehr...



Ah, da geht es jemandem wieder besser.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann leider nicht fahren, hab mir den daumen verletzt. ich komm aber gerne vorbei wennst magst. wann??



Laß uns mal teflonieren..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

Bin mal Essen machen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum schickst DU ihn nicht direkt ein? (Garantie?)


Zu alt für Garantie. Ist ein 2003er Modell, daß ich seit Januar 2005 bewege. Hab allerdings heute früh gehört, was mich das etwa kosten wird, da wohl mehr als ein Service fällig sein wird (heute abend weiß ich mehr) und daher rückt das Hardtail jetzt doch wieder ziemlich nah. Muß das nochmal mit meiner Finanzministerin besprechen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Juni 2007)

*Alea jacta est!*

Die Reparatur des DÃ¤mpfers wÃ¼rde wohl 300 â¬+ kosten, ein neuer DÃ¤mpfer fast 600. Die Kolbenstange reibt sich ab, das lÃ¤Ãt auf verschlissene FÃ¼hrungsbuchsen schlieÃen und das Brain ist wohl komplett tot. Das sind Kosten, die ich mir momentan echt nicht leisten kann.  
Vielleicht ist das der Wink zur richtigen Zeit gewesen. Zumindest werde ich heute oder morgen die Brocken ans Hardtail schrauben. Neue ZÃ¼ge usw. kosten mich da ein Bruchteil der Kosten fÃ¼r den DÃ¤mpfer. Das macht dann nicht einmal jÃ¤hrlich Mucken am DÃ¤mpfer und braucht nach jedem Winter neue Lager. Das wiegt weniger und ist irgendwie ursprÃ¼nglicher. Ich bin ja frÃ¼her schon gern Hardtail gefahren und dass man auch bergab mit einem Hardtail viel SpaÃ haben kann, beweisen andere Fahrer immer wieder und wunderschÃ¶n ist das Bike mit der Lackierung sowieso. AuÃerdem bekomme ich dann endlich mal hinten auch Â´ne meinem Gewicht angemessene 180er Scheibe.
Vielleicht komm ich dann ja am Wochenende doch noch zum Biken und kann die Jungfernfahrt mit dem neuen alten Bike machen.


----------



## padres-team (28. Juni 2007)

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Hardtail-Piloten 

da wirst du viel Spaß haben nächsten Sonntag bei den 65km/1700hm wenn du das nicht mehr gewöhnt bist.


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2007)

ich denke, das hirn war eh mehr wie ein hardtail und hat nur bei den ganz groben brocken aufgemacht  
dann dürfte doch die umstellung back to the roots nicht allzu schwer fallen  

morgen solls eh schiffen, ergo kannst du den tag sinnvoll im keller verbringen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich denke, das hirn war eh mehr wie ein hardtail und hat nur bei den ganz groben brocken aufgemacht
> dann dürfte doch die umstellung back to the roots nicht allzu schwer fallen


Naja, ganz so blöd war das Hirn ja nicht.   Das hat schon einiges erkannt. Nur den ersten Stoß und kleinere Sachen hast du halt selbst noch abbekommen, wobei 90 mm Maximalfederweg auch nicht die Welt sind. Wenn es aber erst mal in Aktion war, war das schon ein spürbarer Unterschied. Aber spätestens seit gestern, wo ich ja praktisch mit einem vollaktiven Fully unterwegs war, weiß ich, daß ich dieses Sänftenfeeling nicht leiden kann. Ich mag Rückmeldung von unten ja eigentlich sehr gern.


----------



## wondermike (28. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht am montag
> 
> 
> 
> sag das nicht, meine mutter hat sich letztes jahr bei nw die hand gebrochen



Das ist ja schon 'ne reife Leistung. Kann ich aber natürlich gut gegen die üblichen blöden Bemerkungen, von wegen MTB ist ja sooo gefährlich, verwenden.


----------



## wondermike (28. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ah, da geht es jemandem wieder besser.



Oder es ist jemandem langweilig.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2007)

So die Zicke ist wieder aktionsbereit


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2007)

Der Spaß hat mich inkl. 186 Eus gekostet....Na ja, muß ich durch 

Die Jungs von Rotwild haben wie gewohnt sehr schnell reagiert, man kan über die Dietzenbacher meckern wie man will, schnell sind sie. Hab mir eben noch eine Schraube geholt die ich beim Ausbau der kaputen Sattelstrebe aufbohren mußte weil sie nicht aufging. Beim gehen sagte der gute Mann von Rotwild das ich dran denken soll das es ein Linksgewinde ist. Jetzt weiß ich wieso ich die Schraube nicht aufbekommen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (28. Juni 2007)

wer kommt denn auch schon auf so etwas


----------



## Tech3 (28. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit Leute 

Gude Hkn


----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

Habe ich gerade von meiner Tante per E-Mail bekommen. 
Ich hab mich fast weggeworfen.


----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

Das ist auch nicht schlecht.





Na, wer ist hier schon mindestens 10 Jahre verheiratet.


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, wer ist hier schon mindestens 10 Jahre verheiratet.



10 jahre ohne trauschein tun´s auch


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So die Zicke ist wieder aktionsbereit


Dann können wir ja morgen hüpfen gehen..... 
Oder schiebst du jetzt nur noch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juni 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (28. Juni 2007)

canyon iss doof. trek iss doof. fahrräder sind doof.


----------



## Maggo (28. Juni 2007)

gerd????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> canyon iss doof. trek iss doof. fahrräder sind doof.



Was hast Du denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, wer ist hier schon mindestens 10 Jahre verheiratet.



Äh, gestatte, bin > 14 Jahre verheiratet


----------



## Schlitzohr (28. Juni 2007)

frag ich mich auch, was hat er denn???? deprimiert??


----------



## Arachne (28. Juni 2007)

Schlitzohr schrieb:


> frag ich mich auch, was hat er denn???? deprimiert??



Laß es Dir schmecken! Sausack!!!

@All: Das war ich nicht! Hatte mich vergessen am fremden Gerät abzumelden...


----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laß es Dir schmecken! Sausack!!!
> 
> @All: Das war ich nicht! Hatte mich vergessen am fremden Gerät abzumelden...



 Was für ein Schlitzohr.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das macht dann nicht einmal jährlich Mucken am Dämpfer und braucht nach jedem Winter neue Lager. Das wiegt weniger und ist irgendwie ursprünglicher. Ich bin ja früher schon gern Hardtail gefahren und dass man auch bergab mit einem Hardtail viel Spaß haben kann, beweisen andere Fahrer immer wieder und wunderschön ist das Bike mit der Lackierung sowieso.



herrlich, wenn man sich selbst gut zuredet das man das richtige macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Leute
> 
> Gude Hkn




gude...na schon beim feilen weiter gekommen? hab immer noch keine rolle


----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> herrlich, wenn man sich selbst gut zuredet das man das richtige macht



  Ich habe ihm das geglaubt und hab mein HT wieder mit ganz glänzenden Augen betrachtet.


----------



## wondermike (28. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> *AlDas wiegt weniger und ist irgendwie ursprünglicher. Ich bin ja früher schon gern Hardtail gefahren und dass man auch bergab mit einem Hardtail viel Spaß haben kann, beweisen andere Fahrer immer wieder und wunderschön ist das Bike mit der Lackierung sowieso.*


*

Bin ja mal gespannt, wie lange der arme alte Stumpi den Fahrstil vom Kater mitmacht. *


----------



## arkonis (28. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, wer ist hier schon mindestens 10 Jahre verheiratet.



war noch nie verheiratet  bin noch nicht mal auf dem Gedanken gekommen


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade von meiner Tante per E-Mail bekommen.
> Ich hab mich fast weggeworfen.



Lecker Mädche die Jane


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En richtiger Kerl steht beim Pinkeln, auch wenn schon 10 Jahre versucht wurde ihm das auszutreiben. En richtiger Kerl trifft aber auch im stehen


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja morgen hüpfen gehen.....
> Oder schiebst du jetzt nur noch



Das wär mal ne Maßnahme, soll aber gegen Abend regnen


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Äh, gestatte, bin > 14 Jahre verheiratet



und? stehen oder sitzen


----------



## arkonis (28. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> En richtiger Kerl trifft aber auch im stehen



en richtiger Kerl trifft auch noch von der Tür aus


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laß es Dir schmecken! Sausack!!!
> 
> @All: Das war ich nicht! Hatte mich vergessen am fremden Gerät abzumelden...



 so groß der Frust???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lecker Mädche die Jane


Da kann man(n) den Namen schon mal vergessen.   



Lucafabian schrieb:


> En richtiger Kerl steht beim Pinkeln, auch wenn schon 10 Jahre versucht wurde ihm das auszutreiben. En richtiger Kerl trifft aber auch im stehen


Von Dir habe ich nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt, wie lange der arme alte Stumpi den Fahrstil vom Kater mitmacht.



der macht das schon mit, Stumpis sind hart im nehmen


----------



## Arachne (28. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der macht das schon mit, Stumpis sind hart im nehmen



Na dann brauchst Du ja gar kein FR!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt, wie lange der arme alte Stumpi den Fahrstil vom Kater mitmacht.


Moment mal, wer hat denn gerade das Schüsselbein durch?  

Warum soll mich das nicht halten? vom Gefühl her fahre ich nicht ruppiger als vor zwei Jahren auch und da hatte ich noch gute 15 kg mehr. Hab ja aktuell "nur noch" 91 kg drauf.

Das Rad bzw. seine Teile liegen übrigens aufbaubereit hinter mir. Morgen hab ich wieder ein Rad!


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2007)

Die Triumph Entscheidung fällt erst nächste Woche, hat Ihm aber recht gut gefallen die Kiste   FR ich komme


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juni 2007)

Wieder da von der kleinen Strassenrunde  muss auch mal sein  41km 560hm  in 1:46h 
Vom Torque aufs Slik-HT is schon ein krasser Unterschied, auch was den Vortrieb betrifft


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Triumph Entscheidung fällt erst nächste Woche, hat Ihm aber recht gut gefallen die Kiste   FR ich komme


----------



## wondermike (28. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Moment mal, wer hat denn gerade das Schüsselbein durch?



Das hat aber wirklich nix mit meinem Fahrstil zu tun. 



> Warum soll mich das nicht halten? vom Gefühl her fahre ich nicht ruppiger als vor zwei Jahren auch und da hatte ich noch gute 15 kg mehr. Hab ja aktuell "nur noch" 91 kg drauf.



Shit. Dann bist Du ja bald leichter als ich. Das kannst Du mir doch nicht antun.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das hat aber wirklich nix mit meinem Fahrstil zu tun.


Ein gekonnter Sprung den ich auch nicht kann hätte da vielleicht geholfen.  




Schon klar. Wollt nur mal pieksen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

Leutz ich bin feddissch...

... bin heute ausnahmsweise früher aus der Firma weg und mit fUEL und seinem Schwager gefahren.

Schonmal im Eiltempo mit Puls 160 bis 170 zur Hohemark, weil die Zeit Knapp war und dann mit fUEL im flotten Tempo zum Fuchstanz, um dort den Schwager zu treffen. Dann noch auf den Feldi, zum Zacken, um den Glaskopf und anschliessend gemeinsam trailig bis Kelkheim...

... war 'ne schöne, lustige Runde, das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt und wir alle drei haben jeweils neue Trails kennengelernt 

Respekt für fUEL, der ist ganz schön fit


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Juni 2007)

Guuude,


caroka schrieb:


> Was für ein Schlitzohr.


Sowas macht doch nur ein weibliches Schlitzohr, oder  ... Gerd sach mal was dazu


----------



## Arachne (28. Juni 2007)

So, habe genug gegessen, meine übrigen Essenseinkäufe Nachhause transportieren zu können. 

@sdf: Habe meinen zweiten Handschuh wieder gefunden. Vielen Dank nochmal fürs leihen Deiner kurzen Handschuhe!


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Triumph Entscheidung fällt erst nächste Woche, hat Ihm aber recht gut gefallen die Kiste   FR ich komme


Die "Trennung" wird vllt. nicht leicht fallen, jedoch wenn Du vor lauter Biken eh nicht zum Restaurieren kommst, passt das wohl


----------



## Arachne (28. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude,
> 
> Sowas macht doch nur ein weibliches Schlitzohr, oder  ... Gerd sach mal was dazu



Ich hab noch nicht nachgesehen, er geht aber immer auf die Jungs-Toilette.


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht schlecht.
> [lustisches Bild]
> 
> Na, wer ist hier schon mindestens 10 Jahre verheiratet.



HIER ! Ich hab mich jedoch schon vor der Hochzeit daran gewöhnt. Bei meinen Eltern hab ich unter dem Dach mein Zimmer. Die Schüssel im Bad oben war direkt unter der Dachschräge. Mit schiefen Oberkörper haut die beste Peilung nicht immer unfallfrei hin. Irgendwann wars mir zu blöd. Heute könnte ich mich über Kollegen aufregen, die trotz Pi*****r auf der WC-Schüssel im Stehen pieseln. Denn auch en rischdische Kerl kann net verhindern, daß es einen Rückprall gibt, so wie hier ungefähr:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juni 2007)

...zensiert...


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Juni 2007)

(nach 10,5 Std. A****** laufe ich geistig nicht mehr in Hochform auf)


----------



## Hopi (28. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr auch nicht versteht,
> 
> aber der Haufen hier ist eifersüchtiger als Frauen
> irgendwie vergeht mir die Lust....
> ...



hey Luca was ist denn los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und? stehen oder sitzen



Schon immer meist sitzend, weil ich ein Pedant und Finsel bin


----------



## Tech3 (28. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> hey Luca was ist denn los



Frag ich mich auch 
Lasst mir den Lugga in Ruhe sonst kommen Hopi und ich mal vorbei..


----------



## fUEL (28. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schon immer meist sitzend, weil ich ein Pedant und Finsel bin


 
Hi Thomas, war lustig heut mit dir; habe viel geplauscht unnerwegs, auch wenn es Speed kostet im Uphill awwer mer waren ja logger uff de rädder unnerwegs.

De peder war auch so wie ich begeisderd von Deiner Fitness.

...und vom Nicolai 
.. des sinn halt die besde ausser wenn schnell im Rnntempo sei soll; da nemm ich die amis, die müsse ja immer schnell vom agger weil dene irn Präsi die Sympadien immer ´verscherze dut (Duck und weg, wie de carsten immer sächt)

Bin aach schon seit 25 Jahr mit maaner Fraa bekannt und seit 1995 verheirad und pinkel im sitze aus Überzeuschung ausser wenn jemand so viel Zettel an die Dür hängt des mer im sitze pisse soll; da hält die Blas noch 3 Stunne lang bei dem Gedanke ..


----------



## Arachne (28. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr auch nicht versteht,
> 
> aber der Haufen hier ist eifersüchtiger als Frauen
> irgendwie vergeht mir die Lust....
> ...



Tja Lugga,

früher war es halt anders. Im Grunde genommen, sind das aber nur Sympathiebezeugungen!  Letztes Jahr haben wir schon mehr Zeit miteinander verbracht. Wir sind einfach regelmäßig ein wenig durch die Gegend gegurkt und hatten Spaß daran. Klar, dass wir uns da aneinander gewöhnt haben. Die einen halt mehr und andere vielleicht etwas weniger. Jedenfalls wird man traurig, wenn man merkt, dass man sich auseinander lebt!  Heute wird sich ein wenig mehr spezialisiert. Die einen mehr in die und andere mehr in andere Richtungen. Naja, isso...


----------



## fUEL (28. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tja Lugga,
> 
> früher war es halt anders. Im Grunde genommen, sind das aber nur Sympathiebezeugungen!  Letztes Jahr haben wir schon mehr Zeit miteinander verbracht. Wir sind einfach regelmäßig ein wenig durch die Gegend gegurkt und hatten Spaß daran. Klar, dass wir uns da aneinander gewöhnt haben. Die einen halt mehr und andere vielleicht etwas weniger. Jedenfalls wird man traurig, wenn man merkt, dass man sich auseinander lebt!  Heute wird sich ein wenig mehr spezialisiert. Die einen mehr in die und andere mehr in andere Richtungen. Naja, isso...


 

Also selbst für Onkel Gerd war das pädagogisch ned de Reisser, frach mal die die Väter oder opas sind .---- damit lockst Du niemand hinnerm ofen vor.


Übrigens geht der´ja ned fremd sondern erweitert seinen horizont  und das ist gut so; mer sinn jetzt schon zu dritt am so - wer mit will sächt einfach Bescheid per pn damit keiner denunziernend der .....ist , oddddder?ß
 keep cool together


----------



## fUEL (28. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tja Lugga,
> 
> früher war es halt anders. Im Grunde genommen, sind das aber nur Sympathiebezeugungen!  Letztes Jahr haben wir schon mehr Zeit miteinander verbracht. Wir sind einfach regelmäßig ein wenig durch die Gegend gegurkt und hatten Spaß daran. Klar, dass wir uns da aneinander gewöhnt haben. Die einen halt mehr und andere vielleicht etwas weniger. Jedenfalls wird man traurig, wenn man merkt, dass man sich auseinander lebt!  Heute wird sich ein wenig mehr spezialisiert. Die einen mehr in die und andere mehr in andere Richtungen. Naja, isso...


 

Bring hald nen Käsekuche mit


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Ich mag zwar den Lugga , habe aber schon längst akzeptiert, dass er andere Bikeschwerpunkte setzt als ich. Deshalb hatte ich ihm auch keine Traurigkeit vermittelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Deshalb hatte ich ihm auch keine Traurigkeit vermittelt.



Den versteh ich nicht


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Den versteh ich nicht



ich wollte nur ausdrücken, dass ich mich nicht als Ursache für Deinen Post halte, Dir keine Eifersucht vermittelte.


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich mag zwar den Lugga , habe aber schon längst akzeptiert, dass er andere Bikeschwerpunkte setzt als ich. Deshalb hatte ich ihm auch keine Traurigkeit vermittelt.



dabei lebt lugga doch in beiden welten  gerne "deine" schwerpunkte und halt auch gerne die "anderen"

ich mag aber auch gerne mit dir fahren gerd...nur bin ich halt oft zu langsam...


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Noch richtig was los heute Nacht...


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Noch richtig was los heute Nacht...




hmm, wir tun was wir können


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## Tech3 (29. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8



Uhh 0625 und noch keiner wach  

Morsche!


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

moin ! hab schon die kwt-truppe erfolgreich in den kurz-urlaub geschickt. am ende waren es nur noch fünfe ... aber sie haben sich tatsächlich pünktlich um 6.00 uhr an der aral eingefunden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Moin moin fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2007)

Mosche zusammen!



wissefux schrieb:


> moin ! hab schon die kwt-truppe erfolgreich in den kurz-urlaub geschickt. am ende waren es nur noch fünfe ... aber sie haben sich tatsächlich pünktlich um 6.00 uhr an der aral eingefunden ...


Naja, solange sie sich im kwt nicht noch weiter dezimieren.  

Mein Bike steht übrigens fast wieder. Bin gerade dabei hinten die neue 180er Scheibe zu justieren. Dann müssen noch die Züge verlegt und die Schaltung eingestellt werden und ich muß igrnedow noch einen 105er F99 auftreiben. Dann kanns wieder los gehen!


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin ! hab schon die kwt-truppe erfolgreich in den kurz-urlaub geschickt. am ende waren es nur noch fünfe ... aber sie haben sich tatsächlich pünktlich um 6.00 uhr an der aral eingefunden ...


 

Moin moin zusamme 
KWT ( keiner will tanke ) oder was ist damit gemeint?

Werd mal versuche wen jetzt der Heizungssachverständige( zerstört bei gutem Bikewetter schon wieder die Pläne) wege der Öltanks zur Endabnahme kommt den Rest vom Rasen kurz zu krische( ich hasse Rasenmähen)


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mosche zusammen!
> 
> 
> Naja, solange sie sich im kwt nicht noch weiter dezimieren.
> ...


 

Kann ich verstehen, daß ein bikesüchtiger kein Wochenende ohne bike sein will


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin moin zusamme
> KWT ( keiner will tanke ) oder was ist damit gemeint?


Der Teil unserer Sonntags-ab-Fischbach-Gruppe, der jetzt übers verlängerte Wochenende ins *K*lein*w*alser*T*al aufbricht.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich wollte nur ausdrücken, dass ich mich nicht als Ursache für Deinen Post halte, Dir keine Eifersucht vermittelte.



Alles ist geklärt, ich war wohl etwas gereizt


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Der Teil unserer Sonntags-ab-Fischbach-Gruppe, der jetzt übers verlängerte Wochenende ins *K*lein*w*alser*T*al aufbricht.



die sind bestimmt schon fast da 
auch mal selbst wieder richtige berge sehen, das wär schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin moin zusamme
> KWT ( keiner will tanke ) oder was ist damit gemeint?



sorry, wollte damit ein paar weitere posts provozieren, damit wir endlich an die nächste k-frage rankommen


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

haut in die tasten ...

kater, wie ist der zwischenstand bei deinem wiederaufbau ? bilder ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> haut in die tasten ...
> 
> kater, wie ist der zwischenstand bei deinem wiederaufbau ? bilder ?


Bilder ist mir jetzt zu umständlich (gibt´s im Endzustand), aber Text kannst du haben, wenn dich das der K-Frage näher bringt. Die wird doch aber eh irgendwann zwischen 16:00 und 16:30 entschieden.  
Also: Alle Brocken sind dran, Sattelposition eingestellt, Bremse justiert. Was noch fehlt ist wie gesagt der 105er Vorbau. Der 120er vom Epic ist einfach zu lang auf dem Teil. Das Oberrohr vom Stumpi ist ja fast 2 cm länger. Werde daher nachher bei Denfelds eine Aufwartung machen und hoffen, daß die noch welche haben. Hibike ist beim 105er nämlich ausverkauft und es gibt wohl Lieferschwierigkeiten bei Syntace.  Wenn der Vorbau in der richtigen Länge dann dran ist, beginnt die Fummelei, die Nokons auf die richtige Länge zu bringen und Züge einzuziehen. Dann noch Schaltung einstellen und fertig.   Bringt dann 10,4 kg auf die Waage und sieht richtig gut aus. Manchmal ist ein wenig Farbe am Bike doch nicht so verkehrt.  
Bin gespannt, wie sich das nach 2 1/2 Jahren fährt. Werde am Sonntag wohl mal eine Langstreckentour mit vielen Trails (irgendwas am Altkönig, weiße Mauer, Zacken, etc.) machen und schauen, was geht. In beide Richtungen.   Das Wetter soll ja wieder richtig gut werden.

Tja, woanders wird über Enduros nachgedacht und ich rüste ab auf 80/0 mm. Irgendeiner muß ja der Federwegsinflation entgegen wirken.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

kürz doch den langen vorbei einfach  

dann drück ich dir mal die daumen, dass du noch nen passenden vorbau findest ...

sonntag wirds bei mir eher nix, aber morgen hab ich sicher zeit für ne testrunde.
wird zeit, dass mal einer wieder einen retro-trend setzt , wenn auch nicht ganz freiwillig  
farbe am bike finde ich auch klasse. wollte eigentlich immer mal ein pechschwarzes haben, aber mittlerweile finde ich doch grelle farben viel schöner, wenn sie durch die dreckschicht leuchten ....  

die k-frage mach ich gleich alleine, hab vorerst noch zeit


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

mal ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

... langsam ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

... in ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

... richtung ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

...k-....

ach, da muß ich mir ja grad noch zu ner h-frage gratulieren ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

... frage ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

...v


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

o


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

r


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

a


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

*


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sonntag wirds bei mir eher nix, aber morgen hab ich sicher zeit für ne testrunde.


Morgen weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich Zeit hab. Muß morgen die erste Tageshälfte ´ne Veranstaltung für unseren Weinladen halten und hab hier auch noch ´ne Menge Arbeit auf dem Tisch. Ich schick dir aber kurzfristig ´ne Mail, falls ich zu ´ner Testrunde aufbrechen sollte.



wissefux schrieb:


> farbe am bike finde ich auch klasse. wollte eigentlich immer mal ein pechschwarzes haben, aber mittlerweile finde ich doch grelle farben viel schöner, wenn sie durch die dreckschicht leuchten ....
> 
> die k-frage mach ich gleich alleine, hab vorerst noch zeit


Mattschwarz mochte ich noch nie. Sieht mir zu tot aus. Aber monchrom (silber/schwarz oder weiß/schwarz) find ich eigentlich schon ganz schön. Jetzt hab ich blau/silber mit weißer Gabel. Meine Frau hat schon "Bayernbike" gesagt.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

*

krass, wusste einer, dass man für exakte duplikate eines beitrages 5 min bedenkzeit bekommt ? *lachwech*


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

*

alles nur, weil ich das a-wort nicht ausschreiben darf ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

*

gleich hab ichs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

*

das war der letzte * des a-wortes ;-)


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

e


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

n


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Fux ist alles in Ordnung mir Dir?


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

moin Luca


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

moin Hopi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

was war denn gestern los mit dir ?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> was war denn gestern los mit dir ?



Hab ne PN in den falschen Hals bekommen, zum Glück war se nicht zu groß


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Bin gestern noch zwei Stunden und heute ne knappe Stunde Biken gewesen, dann ging mir besser. Evtl. war ich ja leicht gereizt weil ich Bikeentzug hatte


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Wo is en jetzt der Fux,
muß gleich mit meinem kleine weiter anm Lego Technik Renner bauen.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Der Legotechnik Kram ist ja trecht stabil.

Ob man sich daraus ein Bike beuen kann, Dämpferl, Schaltung usw. wäre alles vorhanden.


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

muss sich nicht drüber aufregen, lesen, lächeln, löschen  hörte sich sehr danach an das man deine größer werdene FR leidenschaft nicht teilen könne


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Also nicht erschrecken wenn Ihr mich mal mit nem richtig Bunten Tupperbike auf dem Trail trefft


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Legotechnik Kram ist ja trecht stabil.
> 
> Ob man sich daraus ein Bike beuen kann, Dämpferl, Schaltung usw. wäre alles vorhanden.



 ich glaube nicht


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Also nicht erschrecken wenn Ihr mich mal mit nem richtig Bunten Tupperbike auf dem Trail trefft



ach Du glaubst nicht was gestern alles im Taunus gefahren ist (FARBLICH)


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> muss sich nicht drüber aufregen, lesen, lächeln, löschen  hörte sich sehr danach an das man deine größer werdene FR leidenschaft nicht teilen könne




 Kommt immer drauf an von wem sie kommt, hab aber genau das gemacht was Du beschrieben hast 

Es ging ausnahmsweise mal nicht ums FR, bzw. nur indirekt darum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ach Du glaubst nicht was gestern alles im Taunus gefahren ist (FARBLICH)



Ich glaub alles...


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fux ist alles in Ordnung mir Dir?



logo, ist doch freitag ...


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich glaub alles...



echte 90er Jahre FARBVERGEWALTIGUNGEN


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Hmmmm 69, auch ne schöne Zahl


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2007)

So Loids, ich mach mal los. Wenn ich in etwa 3-4 h wieder hier bin verlasse ich mich drauf, daß die K-Frage gelöst ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> echte 90er Jahre FARBVERGEWALTIGUNGEN



was liegt bei Dir heute an?


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hmmmm 69, auch ne schöne Zahl



ei ei ei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...und vom Nicolai
> .. des sinn halt die besde...



Mein Reden - Nicolai rulez, alles andere ist Mainstream


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So Loids, ich mach mal los. Wenn ich in etwa 3-4 h wieder hier bin verlasse ich mich drauf, daß die K-Frage gelöst ist.



In drei bis vier Stunden  wir sind doch keine Schlafmützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was liegt bei Dir heute an?



ich habe nachher einen Job! aber vorher muss ich noch etwas Bildbearbeitung machen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Reden - Nicolai rulez, alles andere ist Mainstream



Da können wir in zwei Jährchen nochmal drüber reden, bis dahin werd ich wissen ob Ihr zwei recht habt. Wenns aber der Zicke vergleichbar ist, wäre das schon enttäuschend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Jemand 'ne Idee wo ich evtl. ganz kurzfristig ne DT 240S für VR 32-Loch für 6-Loch-Scheibe herkriegen könnte (Hibike habe ich schon gecheckt, hat Lieferzeit)?


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich blau/silber mit weißer Gabel. Meine Frau hat schon "Bayernbike" gesagt.



also bayern-bike geht ja mal gar nicht ...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich habe nachher einen Job! aber vorher muss ich noch etwas Bildbearbeitung machen



Ich muß mich hier um ein Kind mit Scharlach kümmern...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also bayern-bike geht ja mal gar nicht ...



Wir sollten der Katz ganz still und heimlich einen FC Bayer Aufkleber auf sein HT kleben, Was sag ich, einer, besser ganz viele...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da können wir in zwei Jährchen nochmal drüber reden, bis dahin werd ich wissen ob Ihr zwei recht habt.



Musst Du bis zum neuen Bike jetzt zwei Jahre warten? 




Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenns aber der Zicke vergleichbar ist, wäre das schon enttäuschend



Häh - weich in der Birne oder was?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Hab ich schon erwähnt das der neue Hinterbau affengeil aussieht?


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich muß mich hier um ein Kind mit Scharlach kümmern...



na dann sei mal ein guter PAPA! wir sehen uns


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Musst Du bis zum neuen Bike jetzt zwei Jahre warten?
> 
> Ne, solang brau ich zum testen
> 
> ...



Immer ein wenig... bin doch ein Mann


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir sollten der Katz ganz still und heimlich einen FC Bayer Aufkleber auf sein HT kleben, Was sag ich, einer, besser ganz viele...



fc bayern geht ja noch viel weniger  



wahltho schrieb:


> Musst Du bis zum neuen Bike jetzt zwei Jahre warten?



ne, er will es zwei jahre hart rannehmen und gucken, ob es dann auch mal zickt ...
wird es aber nicht  , höchstens bei schwachen anbauteilen, die er vielleicht aus spargründen verbauen muß ...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> na dann sei mal ein guter PAPA! wir sehen uns



Momentan sitzt er vor der Glotze, das muß ich aber gleich beenden, dann darf ich endlich mit Lego spielen  Vielleicht mach ich ein Bild von unserem Bauwerk und stells hier rein damit Ihr unsere Leistung bewundern könnt


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> fc bayern geht ja noch viel weniger



eben drum 




wissefux schrieb:


> ne, er will es zwei jahre hart rannehmen und gucken, ob es dann auch mal zickt ...
> wird es aber nicht  , höchstens bei schwachen anbauteilen, die er vielleicht aus spargründen verbauen muß ...



Mit Zicken will ich nix mehr zu tun haben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mit Zicken will ich nix mehr zu tun haben...



Na dann musst Du wohl in die Homofraktion wechseln


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mit Zicken will ich nix mehr zu tun haben...



warum ist doch so ein geiles CC Bike


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann musst Du wohl in die Homofraktion wechseln



oder ins enthaltsame Alter kommen...

mein kleiner zieht an meinem Ärmel, muß bauen gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Und schöner als ein Nicolai ist sie auch


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> warum ist doch so ein geiles CC Bike



In meinen Augen eines der schönsten Bikes, auch eines mit dem besten Federungsverhalten, leider nicht stabil genug für mich.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und schöner als ein Nicolai ist sie auch



einspruch


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und schöner als ein Nicolai ist sie auch



Is ja auch ne Büchse


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> In meinen Augen eines der schönsten Bikes, auch eines mit dem besten Federungsverhalten, leider nicht stabil genug für mich.



du musst mal zum augenarzt ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

moin maggo !


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> einspruch



Kannst Du einsprechen soviel wie Du willst, es ist das schönste Bike das derzeit gebaut wird...Nicolai ist degegen ein Rockerbike 


Die zwei passen bestimmt zusammen


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

moin hersch !


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du musst mal zum augenarzt ...



Also wirklich schön sind sie echt nicht  schau die mal das Lambda an TECHNISCH GUT GELÖST aber Optisch sieht es mehr wie das Landegestelle einer MIG29 aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die zwei passen bestimmt zusammen



kannste die zicke ja mal von meinem *hardtail* decken lassen  . mal gucken, was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also wirklich schön sind sie echt nicht  schau die mal das Lambda an TECHNISCH GUT GELÖST aber Optisch sieht es mehr wie das Landegestelle einer MIG29 aus.



Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten 

Ich finde die Optik von Nicolai-Bikes genial - Da sieht man, dass da echter deutscher Maschinenbau hintersteckt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kannste die zicke ja mal von meinem *hardtail* decken lassen  . mal gucken, was dabei rauskommt



Ne Fux, sowas muss Dein Argon RoCC nicht machen


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten
> 
> Ich finde die Optik von Nicolai-Bikes genial - Da sieht man, dass da echter deutscher Maschinenbau hintersteckt



ICH FINDE MEHR MAN SIEHT DEN RUSSEN IN IHM


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kannste die zicke ja mal von meinem *hardtail* decken lassen  . mal gucken, was dabei rauskommt



Ein HT das nur hinten gedämpft ist


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also wirklich schön sind sie echt nicht  .... Optisch sieht es ... wie ... eine MIG29 aus.



mein argon ist einfach nur    

ne mig29 sieht doch optisch gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. Juni 2007)

MOIN Fans...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

bin beim Bauen, halt dem Druck nicht mehr Stand


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne mig29 sieht doch optisch gut aus



aber nur wenn sie die Beine eingezogen hat


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ein HT das nur hinten gedämpft ist



neuer trend   

muß mal den kater informieren. vielleicht kann er bei seinem umbau nochwas abändern


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin beim Bauen, halt dem Druck nicht mehr Stand



einer weniger 

also wenn ich druck hab, mach ich was anderes als bauen


----------



## Maggo (29. Juni 2007)

leute, ich muss einkaufen gehn und trau mich nicht weg aus angst was zu verpassen.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> leute, ich muss einkaufen gehn und trau mich nicht weg aus angst was zu verpassen.



geh ruhig, wir warten auch nicht


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

leute, was ist los ?
muß ich wieder zum monolog ansetzen ?


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

nur noch 24 ...


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

ich geb alles, befürchte aber, dass de padres erneut zuschlägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ICH FINDE MEHR MAN SIEHT DEN RUSSEN IN IHM



Hast Du was gegen Russen?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du was gegen Russen?





Ich nicht, aber polnische Zwillinge mag ich nicht 

Hab den Standort und Rechner gewechselt, Ihr müßt Euch gar nicht einbilden das Ihr mich bei der K Frage außen vor laßt


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

21


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

19


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab den Standort und Rechner gewechselt, Ihr müßt Euch gar nicht einbilden das Ihr mich bei der K Frage außen vor laßt



geh bauen, du kannst doch dein kind nicht so vernachlässigen ...
ich ruf mal wo an und lass jemanden das vor ort überprüfen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich nicht, aber polnische Zwillinge mag ich nicht



Die bauen aber zum Glück keine Bikes


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

16


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

15


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die bauen aber zum Glück keine Bikes



die müssen ja noch gesäugt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

13


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

11


----------



## Maggo (29. Juni 2007)

das niveau steigt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die müssen ja noch gesäugt werden



Soweit sind die geistig aber noch nicht entwickelt...


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du was gegen Russen?



Das G3 hat hier immer gute Dienste geleistet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das niveau steigt.



Schei$$e wie kann denn sowas passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das niveau steigt.



warst aber schnell einkaufen


----------



## Maggo (29. Juni 2007)

der hirsch hält sich bedeckt.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

jetzt traut sich keiner mehr ...


----------



## Maggo (29. Juni 2007)

ich geh gleich, das hat jetzt noch zeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das G3 hat hier immer gute Dienste geleistet



Ui, Ui, Ui


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

so Jungs wünsche euch noch was

BYE


----------



## Maggo (29. Juni 2007)

schnapp


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Treffer


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh gleich, das hat jetzt noch zeit.



es gibt eben wichtigeres


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

und jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ui, Ui, Ui


----------



## Maggo (29. Juni 2007)

daneben,schade.bis gleich


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> und jetzt?



alles vorbei


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

ich hätte nicht zitieren dürfen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. Juni 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der hirsch hält sich bedeckt.



Ist gefährlich da draußen......


----------



## Maggo (29. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist gefährlich da draußen......



merke: gefahr iss unser geschäft. auch bei den kleinen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Wer hätte denn evtl. Lust und Zeit heute so gegen 17:30 Uhr eine Runde ab Hofheim mitzufahren?


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn evtl. Lust und Zeit heute so gegen 17:30 Uhr eine Runde ab Hofheim mitzufahren?



hab wegen schlechter wetterprognose für heute nachmittag eigentlich  diverse geldausgaben geplant.
geh vielleicht morgen auf tour, kann mich aber noch nicht so ganz an den gedanken gewöhnen, dauernd auf ein blau-weißes bike gucken zu müssen


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

verdächtig ruhig hier so plötzlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt das der neue Hinterbau affengeil aussieht?


Wieso is der ned von Rotwild??


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wieso is der ned von Rotwild??



den hat bestimmt der kalle geschmiedet


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wieso is der ned von Rotwild??



Der Kalle kann das nicht, der benutzt T-Träger als Basismaterial für seine Bikes


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> den hat bestimmt der kalle geschmiedet



dann wäre er viereckig


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> dann wäre er viereckig


..........aber vor allem 

*Stabil*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

... und sähe wirklich g§§l aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jemand 'ne Idee wo ich evtl. ganz kurzfristig ne DT 240S für VR 32-Loch für 6-Loch-Scheibe herkriegen könnte (Hibike habe ich schon gecheckt, hat Lieferzeit)?



Cycleplanet könnte sie da haben. Soll ich nachfragen? Da könnte ich auch vorbei fahren. Zum Mainbike komme ich heute auch noch. Zwei Chancen für Dich!


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn evtl. Lust und Zeit heute so gegen 17:30 Uhr eine Runde ab Hofheim mitzufahren?



Zu der Zeit dürfte ich noch bei Mainbike sein!


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und sähe wirklich g§§l aus


Ausserdem hat Nicolai den Charme eines Banktresors.............unverwüstlich mit wertvollem Inneren...... 

Frauen stehen auf Kerle mit richtigen Männerspielzeugen, nicht so verweichlichte Rotwildknickeinwackelteilchen


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Die K Fetischisten sind alle in Erholung von der Anstrengung punktgenau zu posten  - arme Plauscher............

Naja am we könnt ihr ja die Lenzhahner Bergwelt unsicher machen, wo ich den Bub schon mal heimgefahren hab hät er mich ja auch mal frache könne .............aber es is halt wie es ist. 

Früher war vieles besser ... hat ja der Gerd gestern schon gesagt....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zu der Zeit dürfte ich noch bei Mainbike sein!



Wann fährst Du denn zu Mainbike?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Naja am we könnt ihr ja die Lenzhahner Bergwelt unsicher machen, wo ich den Bub schon mal heimgefahren hab hät er mich ja auch mal frache könne .............aber es is halt wie es ist.
> 
> Früher war vieles besser ... hat ja der Gerd gestern schon gesagt....



@fUEL: Falls es Dich ein wenig trösten sollte, mich hat auch keiner gefragt, ob ich evtl. mitfahren möchte


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @fUEL: Wenn es Dich tröstet, mich hat auch keiner gefragt, ob ich evtl. mitfahren möchte



hier wird net gefahrn, hier wird geplauscht  

noch gut 3 stunden ... eine kleine ewigkeit ...


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wann fährst Du denn zu Mainbike?



Ich werde wohl so gegen halb drei/drei von hier aus losfahren. Schätze also gegen vier, oder kurz danach dort zu sein.

Soll ich wegen der Nabe mal bei Cycleplanet in Mainz nachfragen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl so gegen halb drei/drei von hier aus losfahren. Schätze also gegen vier, oder kurz danach dort zu sein.
> 
> Soll ich wegen der Nabe mal bei Cycleplanet in Mainz nachfragen?



Ich bekomme heute nachmittag erst Bescheid, der I-net-Händler wo ich die ganzen Komponenten für das RoCC bestellt habe, die Nabe heute endlich bekommen hat. Dann bist Du wahrscheinlich schon weg aus MZ/WI.

Fährst Du mit dem Bike zu Mainbike?


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bekomme heute nachmittag erst Bescheid, der I-net-Händler wo ich die ganzen Komponenten für das RoCC bestellt habe, die Nabe heute endlich bekommen hat. Dann bist Du wahrscheinlich schon weg aus MZ/WI.
> 
> Fährst Du mit dem Bike zu Mainbike?



Melde Dich einfach, wenn Du früher Bescheid weißt.

Ja, fahre mit dem Rad den Main rauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Melde Dich einfach, wenn Du früher Bescheid weißt.
> 
> Ja, fahre mit dem Rad den Main rauf.



Mach' ich 

Wäre ja fast in die Versuchung geraten, mit zu Mainbike zu kommen, aber ich bin bis mindestens 16:00 Uhr in der Fa. gebunden


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Bislang sind wir schon zu 3 in der Plauscherkonkurrenzveranstaltung am Sonntag, was sag ich in der Wahren Plauscherveranstaltung mit richtig geilen Trails usw.....




Thomas kommst de auchmit??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Thomas kommst de auch mit??



Ich muss heute abend noch den Ablauf des w/e mit meiner werten Gattin einer ganzheitlichen Betrachtung unterziehen. Ich sage Dir dann morgen Bescheid, ok?


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bislang sind wir schon zu 3 in der Plauscherkonkurrenzveranstaltung am Sonntag, was sag ich in der Wahren Plauscherveranstaltung mit richtig geilen Trails usw.....
> 
> Thomas kommst de auchmit??



siehste fuel, mich fragt auch keiner


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mach' ich
> 
> Wäre ja fast in die Versuchung geraten, mit zu Mainbike zu kommen, aber ich bin bis mindestens 16:00 Uhr in der Fa. gebunden



Ich gebe Bescheid, wenn ich hier los komme, bin aber bestimmt bis fünf/sechs dort!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich gebe Bescheid, wenn ich hier los komme, bin aber bestimmt bis fünf/sechs dort!


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich gebe Bescheid, wenn ich hier los komme, bin aber bestimmt bis fünf/sechs dort!



Wann willst Du denn ungefähr hinfahren ?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Was machst Du dort solange? Hört sich zumindest nach nem längerem Aufenthalt an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich gebe Bescheid, wenn ich hier los komme, bin aber bestimmt bis fünf/sechs dort!



Oder besser: Komm hier in FFM-Hausen vorbei und wir fahren zusammen hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> geh vielleicht morgen auf tour, kann mich aber noch nicht so ganz an den gedanken gewöhnen, dauernd auf ein blau-weißes bike gucken zu müssen


Dann mußt du schneller fahren, damit ich auf dein gelbes Bike kucken kann.  

Was sind denn am Sonntag überhaupt für Sachen geplant? Vielleicht komm ich ja mit oder stoße irgendwo auf meiner Runde teilzeitig zu euch. Mich fragt ja auch keiner mehr.


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wann willst Du denn ungefähr hinfahren ?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was machst Du dort solange? Hört sich zumindest nach nem längerem Aufenthalt an.



ich will bis halb fünf dort ankommen und mich dann mal intensiv belabern lassen. Wenn die ein FR/Supershuttle, oder ähnliches zum Ausprobieren/Mitnehmen haben, möchte ich das nutzen.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dann mußt du schneller fahren, damit ich auf dein gelbes Bike kucken kann.
> 
> Was sind denn am Sonntag überhaupt für Sachen geplant? Vielleicht komm ich ja mit oder stoße irgendwo auf meiner Runde teilzeitig zu euch. Mich fragt ja auch keiner mehr.



genau das ist ja grad mein problem, ich kann net schneller  
bergab geht´s aber vielleicht.

wie du richtig festgestellt hast, wird hier schon lange nicht mehr jeder gefragt


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich will bis halb fünf dort ankommen und mich dann mal intensiv belabern lassen. Wenn die ein FR/Supershuttle, oder ähnliches zum Ausprobieren/Mitnehmen haben, möchte ich das nutzen.



Evtl. schau ich auch mal vorbei


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau das ist ja grad mein problem, ich kann net schneller
> bergab geht´s aber vielleicht.


Bergab denk ich sicher. Da warst du ja ja schon vorher mindestens gleichwertig schnell. Dann kannst du dich bergab vom Blau-Silber erholen.


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Bad Homburg meldet 16 Grad, *Regen .....* und die Frisur sitzt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

... dank Drei-Wetter-Taft?


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Kater: Du bist uns willkommen 1230 So bei mir.
Grüne Hölle und lauter Sachen, die mit Hardtail was für echte Kerle sind.


Bislang Patrick, Uwe und ich vllt. noch der Waltho.

Du darfst bergauf immer mit mir vorne fahren ( ich hab des fuel Patrick mein cc und uwe mein fr. 
Hätt noch das fuel von meiner frau in xs, das wär auch ne Gaudi für Dich


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... dank Drei-Wetter-Taft?


 

 und frisörs Muskelkraft


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kater: Du bist uns willkommen 1230 So bei mir.
> Grüne Hölle und lauter Sachen, die mit Hardtail was für echte Kerle sind.
> Bislang Patrick, Uwe und ich vllt. noch der Waltho.



na ja, hab da eh keine zeit ...


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bergab denk ich sicher. Da warst du ja ja schon vorher mindestens gleichwertig schnell. Dann kannst du dich bergab vom Blau-Silber erholen.


 

Meine Gabel is da Hurra nexten Mittwoch is se drin Hurrra


Dann können endlich die vielen Spacer weg Hurra und endlich richtig Druck auf dem Vorderrrad und nicht nur auf dem Pedal dann geht es richtig ab auch talwärts


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, hab da eh keine zeit ...


Nimm Dir Zeit, Du bist natürlich auch willkommen Wir sind allen Plauschern offen, es sollten nur nicht mehr als 6 bis 8 Leutchen sein , denn wir sind teilweise in natursensiblem Bereich unterwegs


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> siehste fuel, mich fragt auch keiner


 
Wir machen ja auch kein Geheimnis um irgendwelche Touren.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nimm Dir Zeit, Du bist natürlich auch willkommen Wir sind allen Plauschern offen, es sollten nur nicht mehr als 6 bis 8 Leutchen sein , denn wir sind teilweise in natursensiblem Bereich unterwegs



wenn es sich um den sonntag handelt, dann geht´s wirklich nicht. der einzige freie tag seit wochen, den ich mit meiner  verbringen kann. das geht dann schon mal vor ...

übrigens hat der babu auch diese parallelogramm-gabel am mittwoch beim awb ! er war aber wohl recht enttäuscht davon, da sie doch beim bremsen nickt ... ich kanns net beurteilen ...


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Jaja Freitag nachmittag alle machen Wochenendeinstimmung und ich bin in dem sch....lade  und morsche auch noch...........job sui Beruf verfehlt.

.....und dann derf mer noch Monologe führen weil kein K in der Nähe ist.

Wenn mer Euch als Freunde hat.....oha ....dann braucht mer kei    .... mehr


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

@Kater: Sonntag wär auch noch ne Zicke zum testen anwesend wenn Bedarf besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

von wegen wochenendstimmung : mein a*****-geber hat noch einen netten gruß an seine belegschaft verschickt, in dem entgeltveränderungen angekündigt wurden  
noch letzten samstag einen auf ganz dicke hose gemacht und groß 10 jähriges gefeiert und nun sowas


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Jaja Freitag nachmittag alle machen Wochenendeinstimmung und ich bin in dem sch....lade  und morsche auch noch...........job sui Beruf verfehlt.
> 
> .....und dann derf mer noch Monologe führen weil kein K in der Nähe ist.
> 
> Wenn mer Euch als Freunde hat.....oha ....dann braucht mer kei    .... mehr



Na jetzt hör aber ma wieder auf mir der Flennerei, hast ja sonst ganz rote Augen wenn Kundschaft in den Laden kommt.


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn es sich um den sonntag handelt, dann geht´s wirklich nicht. der einzige freie tag seit wochen, den ich mit meiner  verbringen kann. das geht dann schon mal vor ...
> 
> übrigens hat der babu auch diese parallelogramm-gabel am mittwoch beim awb ! er war aber wohl recht enttäuscht davon, da sie doch beim bremsen nickt ... ich kanns net beurteilen ...


 

Schad das de ned kannst 

Die Energie des Bremsens wird him Wesentlichen in einer Längung ausgeglichen, so daß nur wenig abtauchen zu beobachten ist. Ich find es prima; vllt sollte er ein wenig mehr Luftdruck fahren.  

Dem Christian seine Empfehlung war 110 psi, ich bin im Moment bei 100 psi, auf dem X trail gestern einmal bis zum Anschlag gewesen. Werde jetzt mal auf 105 psi erhöhen. 

Denke bei Babus 55 kg deutlich weniger, vlt sollte er den Thomas Kamm mal anrufen bei GA 

cu on trail


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na jetzt hör aber ma wieder auf mir der Flennerei, hast ja sonst ganz rote Augen wenn Kundschaft in den Laden kommt.


 
Du hast recht: *Wer jammert kommt ins Heim   *


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kater: Du bist uns willkommen 1230 So bei mir.
> Grüne Hölle und lauter Sachen, die mit Hardtail was für echte Kerle sind.
> 
> 
> ...


Mal sehen. Dachte, ihr bewegt euch mehr im Hochtaunus, wo ich per Bike dazu stoßen kann. Würd Sonntag eigentlich gern das Auto stehen lassen und viel, lang und schnell fahren. Je nach Wetter überleg ich´s mir aber. Ich geb dann Bescheid bzw. weiß ja jetzt wo´s los geht.

Bike ist übrigens so gut wie fertig! Die Fa. Denfeld hatte meinen Vorbau da und die Züge sind auch dran. Jetzt muß ich nur noch Schaltung einstellen, dann kann es ab morgen wieder los gehen!


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Das Zickenangebot gilt natürlich auch für Hrn. Weber , aber glaub er will nicht  Ich werd sie auf jeden Fall mal mitbringen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich werd sie auf jeden Fall mal mitbringen.



Nee lass' mal dann wird die Zicke auf einmal noch von einem der vielen anwesenden Nicolais besprungen und es kommt 'ne Zicke mit vierkantigem Helius FR Hinterbau bei raus


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mal sehen. Dachte, ihr bewegt euch mehr im Hochtaunus, wo ich per Bike dazu stoßen kann. Würd Sonntag eigentlich gern das Auto stehen lassen und viel, lang und schnell fahren. Je nach Wetter überleg ich´s mir aber. Ich geb dann Bescheid bzw. weiß ja jetzt wo´s los geht.
> 
> Bike ist übrigens so gut wie fertig! Die Fa. Denfeld hatte meinen Vorbau da und die Züge sind auch dran. Jetzt muß ich nur noch Schaltung einstellen, dann kann es ab morgen wieder los gehen!


 

Hört sich gut an. 

Laß das Auto stehen dann hast Du lang und weit mit Schnell individual bis Du bei uns bist .-  Der Rest wird dann schon


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du hast recht: *Wer jammert kommt ins Heim   *



und bleibt dort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das Zickenangebot gilt natürlich auch für Hrn. Weber , aber glaub er will nicht  Ich werd sie auf jeden Fall mal mitbringen.


 
Sorry aber trau da meinem Fuel mehr zu als der Zicke


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nee lass' mal dann wird die Zicke auf einmal noch von einem der vielen anwesenden Nicolais besprungen und es kommt 'ne Zicke mit vierkantigem Helius FR Hinterbau bei raus


 
Meine Nicolais haben Geschmack, die nehmen nicht so ne olle Zicke( duck und weg )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mal sehen. Dachte, ihr bewegt euch mehr im Hochtaunus, wo ich per Bike dazu stoßen kann. Würd Sonntag eigentlich gern das Auto stehen lassen und viel, lang und schnell fahren. Je nach Wetter überleg ich´s mir aber. Ich geb dann Bescheid bzw. weiß ja jetzt wo´s los geht.



Wir könnten natürlich vllt. auch gemeinsam von Eppstein/Kelkheim mit dem Bike anreiten...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sorry aber trau da meinem Fuel mehr zu als der Zicke



Du unwissender ....  Dein Trek ist auch nur eine Büchse


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Energie des Bremsens wird him Wesentlichen in einer Längung ausgeglichen, so daß nur wenig abtauchen zu beobachten ist. Ich find es prima; vllt sollte er ein wenig mehr Luftdruck fahren.
> 
> Dem Christian seine Empfehlung war 110 psi, ich bin im Moment bei 100 psi, auf dem X trail gestern einmal bis zum Anschlag gewesen. Werde jetzt mal auf 105 psi erhöhen.
> 
> ...



babu erzählte was davon, dass er irgendwie die konstruktion am pc hat testen können und das ergebnis von theorie und praxis irgendwie nicht übereinstimmt.
mußt ihn mal fragen ...
er hatte definitiv wenig druck drauf, weil sie schon ziemlich einsackte, als homburger die gabel auf dem parkplatz testen wollte. und der wiegt sicher auch < 70 kg ...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Meine Nicolais haben Geschmack, die nehmen nicht so ne olle Zicke( duck und weg )



Wenn Du da mal nicht falschliegst. Kerle sind alle gleich, wenn die richtige vorbei kommt, ganz besonders wenns so ne hübsche mit so ner Wahnsinnfigur wie die Zicke ist, fangen alle Kerle an zu schwänzeln 

Hab da schon ein paar mal auf dem Trail erlebt, kaum fährt man mit der Zicke an nem Kerl vorbei, geben die Gas und probieren von hinten zu kommen. Das sind alles Ferkel. Ich kann dann wieder zusehen wie ich die Zicke beruhigen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

hab jetzt die schnauze voll hier ...
tschö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

@Gerd: Habe jetzt noch Besprechungen bis 16:00 Uhr. Melde Dich einfach, wenn Du losfährst in WI/MZ


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir könnten natürlich vllt. auch gemeinsam von Eppstein/Kelkheim mit dem Bike anreiten...


Lass mal gut sein. Ich bin dahin selbst auf recht langweiligen, schnellen Wegen ja mal gute 2-2 1/2 h (du halt 10 min weniger) unterwegs. Dann noch die Tour und wieder heim übersteigt meine Planung von 4-5 h deutlich.


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Habe jetzt noch Besprechungen bis 16:00 Uhr. Melde Dich einfach, wenn Du losfährst in WI/MZ



Bin umgezogen und fahre jetzt los. Habe mal geschaut, ist doch weiter als ich dachte. Mit dem Auto und die Autobahn geht direkt, sind es 40km!  Werde also nicht vor fünf da sein...  Zum Glück haben die bis um acht offen!  Bis vielleicht später!


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab da schon ein paar mal auf dem Trail erlebt, kaum fährt man mit der Zicke an nem Kerl vorbei, geben die Gas und probieren von hinten zu kommen. Das sind alles Ferkel. Ich kann dann wieder zusehen wie ich die Zicke beruhigen kann



Die Zicke wird dann aber immer ganz weich im Hinterteil


----------



## Hornisborn (29. Juni 2007)

Ich war in letzter Zeit kaum noch im Forum unterwegs und zum fahren bin ich auch kaum gekommen. 
Bei den Fahrgemeinschaften ist keine Tour zu finden. Da wollte ich mal fragen wann Ihr eine Tour macht? Sonst komm ich irgendwie garnicht mehr raus bei dem Wetter.


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Lass mal gut sein. Ich bin dahin selbst auf recht langweiligen, schnellen Wegen ja mal gute 2-2 1/2 h (du halt 10 min weniger) unterwegs. Dann noch die Tour und wieder heim übersteigt meine Planung von 4-5 h deutlich.


 

Ab Feldberg brauchst Du max 40 min zu mir.
Geht ja dann fast nur noch bergab und das nur langweilig, wenn man nicht über Roßkopf Steinchenweg Limesweg etc fährt, sondern die Waldautobahn bervorzugt, hochzus geht das auch trailig von Dir aus.
Langweilig is was anderes, glaub ich.

Wobei wir Dich dann noch ein wenig anheizen könnten, denn die Highlights kommen dann ja erst.

Rückweg ist zum Beine lockern als Regenerations etc. strecke sehr nett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ab Feldberg brauchst Du max 40 min zu mir.



Good to know, ... bin nämlich oft einfach zu faul, mein Bike auf die Rücksitzbank meines Bolzmanns zu packen ... Laufräder ausbauen, etc...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

So ziehe mich jetzt um, um zu Mainbike zu düsen...


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Good to know, ... bin nämlich oft einfach zu faul, mein Bike auf die Rücksitzbank meines Bolzmanns zu packen ... Laufräder ausbauen, etc...


 
Was isen en bolzmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was isen en bolzmann



des kann nur die flotte karre vor de haustür sein ...
wahrscheinlich fährt kollege wahltho gerne bleifuß, so wie er auch rad fährt


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> des kann nur die flotte karre vor de haustür sein ...
> wahrscheinlich fährt kollege wahltho gerne bleifuß, so wie er auch rad fährt


 

Ein paar pferdchen sollte die Kiste schon haben schliesslich sind die Rohloffnaben ja echt schwer wie Bleifuß. Bei Rohloff only 3 fach mindestens 300 Rösser.   und schwarz muss die Kisd sein. 


So kalt drausse - wann is St Martin ?? morgen?


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ein paar pferdchen sollte die Kiste schon haben schliesslich sind die Rohloffnaben ja echt schwer wie Bleifuß. Bei Rohloff only 3 fach mindestens 300 Rösser.   und schwarz muss die Kisd sein.



dunkel is se und 4 ringe zieren den kühler. wieviel pferdchen weiß ich net.

aber nach deiner rechnung reichen dann ja für eine rohloff 100 pferdchen. damit bin ich mit meinem golf ja genau richtig motorisiert


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dunkel is se und 4 ringe zieren den kühler. wieviel pferdchen weiß ich net.
> 
> aber nach deiner rechnung reichen dann ja für eine rohloff 100 pferdchen. damit bin ich mit meinem golf ja genau richtig motorisiert


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Noch jemand an de a...... ausser mir  ???


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Noch jemand an de a...... ausser mir  ???



ich halt immer mal ...
aber wirklich mau hier seit der lösung der k-frage ...

die bikeshops sind doch alle schon zu und draussen regnets. also wo sind denn bitte alle  

geh ich halt vor die glotze und schau später noch mal rein ...

@ kater und wer sonst noch will: morgen früh bin ich erst mal unterwegs, aber gegen mittag ab ca. 13.00 uhr könnten wir mal durchstarten. je nach wetter ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juni 2007)

ja, ich


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

moin Crazy


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die bikeshops sind doch alle schon zu und draussen regnets. also wo sind denn bitte alle
> ...



radfahrn, was sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juni 2007)

moin Hopsi


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

kommst Du morgen mit ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @ kater und wer sonst noch will: morgen früh bin ich erst mal unterwegs, aber gegen mittag ab ca. 13.00 uhr könnten wir mal durchstarten. je nach wetter ...


Muss morgen bis mindestens 16 Uhr schaffen und da ich an dem anderen Projekt, an dem ich gerade arbeite, momentan überhaupt nicht voran komme (kreatives Loch  ), sehe ich für morgen ziemlich schwarz.   Wenn doch, dann melde ich mich.


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> momentan überhaupt nicht voran komme (kreatives Loch



Musst Du Bike gehen  und wenn das schon nicht mehr hilft! geh Freeriden


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Oh boring Valentino auspacke bis de Arzt oder de Sensemann kommt. und dadebei auch noch Kammermusik ( sorry Professor Hersch)

Glaub ich muss mal ausem Kühlschrank ne Flasche Champesschlampes uffmache.

Mei Fraa hat den noch blöderen Part: die sitzt hinne im Büro an de Buchhaltung und wär auch lieber uff em Tennisplatz....

unn meue noch mal bis awends .....

falsche Hake gemacht....merde


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Musst Du Bike gehen  und wenn das schon nicht mehr hilft! geh Freeriden


 

kommt gut mit 80mm Hardtail der 10 kg Klasse - da geht es ihm bald wie dem Lugga mit der Zicke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> kommst Du morgen mit ?



morgen geh ich an den Pool 
und hoffe das ich mir nix an den Fingern tu 

@ Gerd: dein PN fach is voll


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> und wenn das schon nicht mehr hilft! geh Freeriden


Dann kann ich wahrscheinlich gleich wieder ein Bike umbauen.


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dann kann ich wahrscheinlich gleich wieder ein Bike umbauen.



Ach das geht schon


----------



## Google (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo allerseits

Guude Lugga, guude Arachne. Hab gestern ein bisschen mitgelesen...Freu mich Euch Zwei wieder zu sehen  

Und den Rest (Caaaro  ) natürlich auch  

Grüße

Google


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2007)

Geh jetzt endlich heim raus hier aus dem Irrenhaus.........

Nacht dann des Schlepptop bleibt hier, wil nur noch was essen und viiiieeel Rode


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juni 2007)

Nacht Frank.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Muss morgen bis mindestens 16 Uhr schaffen und da ich an dem anderen Projekt, an dem ich gerade arbeite, momentan überhaupt nicht voran komme (kreatives Loch  ), sehe ich für morgen ziemlich schwarz.   Wenn doch, dann melde ich mich.



schade ...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Hab die Zicke eben wieder schön rangenommen


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

@Google: Freue mich auch Dich wieder zu sehen! 

Bin endlich wieder zu Hause.  Bin heute 94,4km gefahren! 

Bin ein FR in XXL und eines in L gefahren. Das L war viel zu klein. Das XXL hat einen ein Zentimeter kleineren Radstand, als mein Tupper! Habe meine Maße und Wünsche da gelassen. Größe wird mit DSK abgeklärt und zu meinen Wünschen gibt es Anfang nächster Woche Angebote.  

@fUEL & sdk: Von wegen 12,5kg. Habe es bei Mainbike gewogen: 13,8kg wiegt mein Tupper so wie ihr es Mittwoch in der Hand hattet!!!

Das FR in XXL wog komplett 15,2kg.


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab die Zicke eben wieder schön rangenommen



Und, welches Teil muß nun geliftet werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> Guude Lugga, guude Arachne. Hab gestern ein bisschen mitgelesen...Freu mich Euch Zwei wieder zu sehen
> 
> ...



Guude Google, 
gibt es schon einen Termin?


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

@wahltho & RH: Vielen, vielen Dank nochmal für euren seelischen und technischen Beistand!!!  

Ich würde das FR wohl in Bronze nehmen.


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho & RH: Vielen, vielen Dank nochmal für euren seelischen und technischen Beistand!!!
> 
> Ich würde das FR wohl in Bronze nehmen.



na die SUCHT so groß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

Uff zu Hause,...

... Gerd hat den freundlichen Mitarbeitern der Fa. Mainbike über zweieinhalb Stunden das Ohr abgekaut mit Fragen zu Nicolai und Bionicon 

Die Leute sind jedenfalls superkompetent und nett in Sachen Nicolai 

RH war auch dabei.

Dann sind Gerd und ich gemeinsam bis nach Hofheim zurück und ich dann durch den Wald über Gundelhard etc. nach Hause


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> na die SUCHT so groß



klar!  Fahr Du mal mit `ner CC-Feile verblockte Trails...


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Uff zu Hause,...
> 
> ... Gerd hat den freundlichen Mitarbeitern der Fa. Mainbike über zweieinhalb Stunden das Ohr abgekaut mit Fragen zu Nicolai und Bionicon
> 
> ...



HABT IHR JETZT HAUSVERBOT BEI MAINBIKE


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> klar!  Fahr Du mal mit `ner CC-Feile verblockte Trails...



WÜRDE ICH JA AUCH NIE TUN


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und, welches Teil muß nun geliftet werden?



Hab mir heut bei HiBike ein neues Schaltwerk geholt. Die Bowdenzug Außenhülle vorm Schaltwerk ist jetzt zu kurz  Habs Schaltwerk jetzt scheinbar dichter an der Kassette dran. 


Wie wars bei Main Bike? Mir wars dann doch zu knapp. Hatte mich für 1800 schon zum Hupsen verabredet.


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> HABT IHR JETZT HAUSVERBOT BEI MAINBIKE



Quark, wir sind Kunden, also deren Könige! *amhosentraegerreibend*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab mir heut bei HiBike ein neues Schaltwerk geholt. Die Bowdenzug Außenhülle vorm Schaltwerk ist jetzt zu kurz  Habs Schaltwerk jetzt scheinbar dichter an der Kassette dran.
> 
> 
> Wie wars bei Main Bike? Mir wars dann doch zu knapp. Hatte mich für 1800 schon zum Hupsen verabredet.



da: klick


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Hab die Antworten schon gefunden.

Was ist den jetzt besser?


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Quark, wir sind Kunden, also deren Könige! *amhosentraegerreibend*



ES LEBE DIE REVOLUTION!!!! HERR MIT DER GUILLOTINE


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab mir heut bei HiBike ein neues Schaltwerk geholt. Die Bowdenzug Außenhülle vorm Schaltwerk ist jetzt zu kurz  Habs Schaltwerk jetzt scheinbar dichter an der Kassette dran.
> 
> 
> Wie wars bei Main Bike? Mir wars dann doch zu knapp. Hatte mich für 1800 schon zum Hupsen verabredet.



Warst Du mit Rocky hopsen? wie war die Bahn SEHR NASS ?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Warst Du mit Rocky hopsen? wie war die Bahn SEHR NASS ?



War trocken...


----------



## Google (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guude Google,
> gibt es schon einen Termin?


 Nöö, eigentlich net  Ich gebs zu, ich hab am Sonntag vor, mal ne längere Tour in der Ebene (Mainradweg) zu fahren weils mir eigentlich zu schlammig ist und ein bissrl was für die Ausdauer tun ist ja auch nicht schlecht.

Falls keiner bei mir mitfährt, wäre aber die Gelegenheit, dass ich mal bei Euch vorbei schaue wenn ich die Fahrerlaubnis für das Auto krieg  

Ist für Sonntag schon etwas bei Euch geplant ? Oder soll ich Euch ggfls. im Spessart ausführen

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Ich fahr Sonntag Helius FR testen, einige wollen soweit ich weis irgendwo ein CTF mitfahrn...


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> War trocken...



und wie ist es gelaufen, ist der Hinterbau noch ganz  bist Du schon über den table


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

@Hopsi: wir sind mehr in der Zufahrt gefahren. Bin aber einmal den Table vom letzten mal gehopst. VR ging zum ersten mal ganz drüber


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab die Antworten schon gefunden.
> 
> Was ist den jetzt besser?



Das Supershuttle konnte ich noch nicht fahren, das gibts erst in zwei Wochen in XL. Bisher gabs das nur in M und L (S weiß ich nicht). Allerdings meinte einer, das ich mit meinem Gewicht, inkl. Klamotten und Trinkrucksack, an der Grenze des mit einem Bionikon machbaren wäre. D.h. starke Belastung der Dichtungen und durch den hohen Druck schlechtere Funktionalität. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal fahren, aber es wird wohl eher ein FR werden müssen...


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Den großen Table bin ich einmal gefahren


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ES LEBE DIE REVOLUTION!!!! HERR MIT DER GUILLOTINE



Auf Wunsch würden sie mir sogar Dual Control Hebel montieren!


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Supershuttle konnte ich noch nicht fahren, das gibts erst in zwei Wochen in XL. Bisher gabs das nur in M und L (S weiß ich nicht). Allerdings meinte einer, das ich mit meinem Gewicht, inkl. Klamotten und Trinkrucksack, an der Grenze des mit einem Bionikon machbaren wäre. D.h. starke Belastung der Dichtungen und durch den hohen Druck schlechtere Funktionalität. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal fahren, aber es wird wohl eher ein FR werden müssen...



Neu oder Vorführmodell?


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch würden sie mir sogar Dual Control Hebel montieren!



LOL so kann man den König auch loswerden


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch würden sie mir sogar Dual Control Hebel montieren!



aber nur auf Wunsch


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Bionicon echt nette All M aber wenn die Dämpfer mal so richtig belastet werden fliegt Dir die Leitung um die Ohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Neu oder Vorführmodell?



Das Supershuttle bekommen sie in XL als Testrad! 

Das XXL FR war ein neues Kundenmodell (leider). 

Das L FR ist ein Testrad! Kannst Du leihen.  Ist aber etwas älter und schwerer als das XXL. Um ein Testrad zu leihen, sollte man `ne Woche vorher Bescheid geben.


----------



## Google (29. Juni 2007)

Wenns sich abzeichnet, dass ich am Sonntag Taunus fahren könnte, frag ich nochmal gezielt nach. Ist ja eigentlich immer jemand online


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bionicon echt nette All M aber wenn die Dämpfer mal so richtig belastet werden fliegt Dir die Leitung um die Ohren



Kennst Du wahrscheinlich nicht: Die sollen richtig gut im technischen Uphill sein! Das würde mich schon sehr interessieren!!!


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> LOL so kann man den König auch loswerden





Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber nur auf Wunsch



Ihr lacht, aber ich hatte das ins Gespräch gebracht. Ich bin mit meiner Dual Control auch im Trail super zufrieden!  Meinte aber dann, dass ich dann wohl gelyncht werden würde... Daraufhin meinte er, dass würde sich schon geben, wenn ich dann unten auf euch warte!


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Wenns sich abzeichnet, dass ich am Sonntag Taunus fahren könnte, frag ich nochmal gezielt nach. Ist ja eigentlich immer jemand online


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...wenn ich dann unten auf euch warte!



das wird sich noch zeigen


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kennst Du wahrscheinlich nicht: Die sollen richtig gut im technischen Uphill sein! Das würde mich schon sehr interessieren!!!



ich habe das Golden Willow schon gefahren und fand es nicht so klasse Berg auf ging da mal nicht viel mehr als mit meinem wenn ich die Gabel runterdrehe. Und von Berg runter reden wir erst überhaupt nicht.
Tolle Idee aber nix für meiner einer. Aber für jemand der richitg in den Bergen fährt und nur auf Trail fahren aus ist bestimmt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> dann, dass ich dann wohl gelyncht werden würde... Daraufhin meinte er, dass würde sich schon geben, wenn ich dann unten auf euch warte!



ach nach so einem Tag noch mal Lachen dürfen      WIE SCHÖN


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das wird sich noch zeigen



ER KANN NICHT DICH GEMEINT HABEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ER KANN NICHT DICH GEMEINT HABEN



wer weiß wer weiß, wenn ich auf nem Tupperbike ner Brotdose unterwegs wäre wär ich evt. auch langsamer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2007)

So Leutz, ich geh' zwar noch nicht ins Bett, aber ich muss mich mal um die liebe Gattin kümmern. Ist heute schon wieder verdammt spät geworden 

GN8


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

warum fährst DU da anders


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

UND KÜMMER DICH ENDLICH MAL UM DEINE GABEL 


Das Zauberwort heißt NA NA NA genau BOMBENKRATER  alles andere lässt dich ja nicht mehr zögern


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juni 2007)

wenn du wüsstest 

es gibt da Leute mit PNs im Fach...


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich habe das Golden Willow schon gefahren und fand es nicht so klasse Berg auf ging da mal nicht viel mehr als mit meinem wenn ich die Gabel runterdrehe. Und von Berg runter reden wir erst überhaupt nicht.
> Tolle Idee aber nix für meiner einer. Aber für jemand der richitg in den Bergen fährt und nur auf Trail fahren aus ist bestimmt nicht schlecht.



Ich denke mal da gibt es noch große Unterschiede zwischen den Modellen bei Bionikon. Das mit dem technischen Uphill wurde über das Supershuttle gesagt.

Erschreckend finde ich aber, dass das Golden Willow in einem Test sehr gut im Uphill und besser im Downhill als das Ransom gewesen sein soll! Das Ransom hatte ich mir auch mal überlegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich denke mal da gibt es noch große Unterschiede zwischen den Modellen bei Bionikon. Das mit dem technischen Uphill wurde über das Supershuttle gesagt.
> 
> Erschreckend finde ich aber, dass das Golden Willow in einem Test sehr gut im Uphill und besser im Downhill als das Ransom gewesen sein soll! Das Ransom hatte ich mir auch mal überlegt...



fragt sich immer wer den Test gemacht hat


----------



## Arachne (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> fragt sich immer wer den Test gemacht hat



Wieso? War in der Werkszeitung von Bionicon!  Ne, keine Ahnung. Aber ich weiß: Papier ist geduldig.


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Ich gebe nix mehr auf tests selber fahren ist alles


----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bionicon echt nette All M aber wenn die Dämpfer mal so richtig belastet werden fliegt Dir die Leitung um die Ohren



Elefanten on Bike o.s.?


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Elefanten on Bike o.s.?



reicht schon ein 2 Meter drop ins flat bei normal Gewicht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> reicht schon ein 2 Meter drop ins flat bei normal Gewicht



DAFÜR ist es ja wohl auch nicht gedacht..........


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade ...


Bin eben doch noch über mein kreatives Loch weg gekommen und schaff es daher morgen wohl doch mal zu einer kurzen Jungfernfahrt aufs Bike!   Wird aber wahrscheinlich dann eher 17-18 Uhr werden. Als Gebiet hatte ich den Staufen und/oder den Judenkopf geplant. Interesse?


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> DAFÜR ist es ja wohl auch nicht gedacht..........



Das muss aber ein gutes Bike aushalten und das Supershuttle ist ein Enduro KEIN CC Bike


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das muss aber ein gutes Bike aushalten und das Supershuttle ist ein Enduro KEIN CC Bike


2 m ins Flat halte ich aber auch für ein Enduro für zu viel des Guten. Da wirken schon ganz ordentliche Kräfte.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> 2 m ins Flat halte ich aber auch für ein Enduro für zu viel des Guten. Da wirken schon ganz ordentliche Kräfte.



das geht sogar mit nem FR-HT  wenn man ein c'dale chase mit z150 so nennen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> 2 m ins Flat halte ich aber auch für ein Enduro für zu viel des Guten. Da wirken schon ganz ordentliche Kräfte.



aus dem grund lebt mein Bike dann auch noch  weil es Ihm zuviel ist


----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> aus dem grund lebt mein Bike dann auch noch  weil es Ihm zuviel ist



So richtig verstehen muß man Dich und Deine Beiträge nicht, oder gibt es eine Gebrauchsanleitung .........


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juni 2007)

ich glaube da war ne Schippe voll Sarkasmus mit drin, in dem Satz


----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> So richtig verstehen muß man Dich und Deine Beiträge nicht, oder gibt es eine Gebrauchsanleitung .........



ist doch ganz einfach weil ich gerade ein Giant Reign (Enduro) vergewaltige und schon mehrfach 2 Meter ins flat gesprungen bin.
Und Kater meinte eben, dass muss ein Enduro auch nicht aushalten. Und ich bin der Meinung das es das aushalten muss. Aber ich glaube nicht das dieses aufwändige Luftsystem vom Supershuttle lange diese belastung aushalten wird.


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2007)

So Crazy Du alte POOL RATTE  ich gehe mal schlafen 


N8


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> So Crazy Du alte POOL RATTE  ich gehe mal schlafen
> 
> 
> N8



wie langweilig


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie langweilig



den ganzen ABEND bist Du wer weiß wo und wenn ich gehen will kommst Du wieder


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2007)

Ich bin gar nicht wer weiß wo, hab die Couch mit Fabienne geteilt und so einen Tränendrüsenaktivierungsfilm geschaut 


mein Glas ist auch gleich leer dann geh ich auch dahin wo die meisten sind


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2007)

wo sind denn die meißten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wo sind denn die meißten?



Na in der Kiste...nabend Crazy...mein Glas ist leer... ich will nicht mehr nachschenken...hat zuviel Promille der feine Brand


GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2007)

gute Nacht Lugga


----------



## Tech3 (30. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit!
Waren gerad in Sachsenhausen unnerwegs  .... geil sach ich nur.
Ich geh jetzt ausnüchtern -> Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin eben doch noch über mein kreatives Loch weg gekommen und schaff es daher morgen wohl doch mal zu einer kurzen Jungfernfahrt aufs Bike!   Wird aber wahrscheinlich dann eher 17-18 Uhr werden. Als Gebiet hatte ich den Staufen und/oder den Judenkopf geplant. Interesse?



hmmm ...
ist mir ja fast schon zu spät ... und jetzt noch zu früh, um definitiv was zu sagen.
meld mich später nochmal, geh jetzt erst mal einkaufen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2007)

Moin Moin,

ich fahr' heute auch noch 'ne Runde, aber erheblich früher als 17:00 UHr, da wir heute abend zum Grillen eingeladen sind...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmmm ...
> ist mir ja fast schon zu spät ... und jetzt noch zu früh, um definitiv was zu sagen.
> meld mich später nochmal, geh jetzt erst mal einkaufen ...


O.K., dann geh ich mal davon aus, daß das nix wird. Wenn doch, dann ruf am besten auf´m Handy an, da ich jetzt gleich los muß. Erst Einkaufen und dann auf ´ner Fliesenpräsentation spanischen Wein ausschenken, der noch nicht mal wirklich gut ist. Warum hab ich mich nur dazu breit schlagen lassen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Juni 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Hmmmm, das Wetter sieht ja noch nicht so toll aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2007)

Morgen Gerd,

'ne so pralle schaut es nicht aus


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Juni 2007)

Moin moin,
hr-Wetter meint:
_ Am Samstag zeigt sich der Himmel wechselnd bis stark bewölkt, vor allem vormittags noch einzelne Schauer, in der zweiten Tageshälfte bleibt es meist trocken. Die Höchstwerte bewegen sich von Nord nach Süd zwischen 17 und 23 Grad._
Immerhin ....


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

hier ist blauer himmel und die sonne draußen...toll wenn man freunde hat die im dichten kopp ihre karten verlieren und mich anrufen das ich die karte sperren lassen soll...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hier ist blauer himmel und die sonne draußen...toll wenn man freunde hat die im dichten kopp ihre karten verlieren und mich anrufen das ich die karte sperren lassen soll...



Dafür hat man Freunde 

Morgen zusammen


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

morsche. du uwe - heute 14 uhr hm?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morsche. du uwe - heute 14 uhr hm?



eher nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> eher nicht



hmmm


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmmm



mach Dir kein Kopp, falls es klappt bin ich 1400 da


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2007)

er weichelt  

IHR KNEIFT EH WIEDER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2007)

@fUEL, Lugga: Habe den Ablauf des w/e mit meiner Frau besprochen, morgen die Nicolai-Tour ab fUEL sollte klappen


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> er weichelt
> 
> IHR KNEIFT EH WIEDER




wobei dir es ja egal sein kann  da du ja 1. weibliche begleitung hast und 2. wir ja eh kaum was mit dir zusammen springen


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wobei dir es ja egal sein kann  da du ja 1. weibliche begleitung hast und 2. wir ja eh kaum was mit dir zusammen springen



Nein Miss H und ich waren am Do im Taunus, zum Testen und H T ist nix für sie. Das würde sie nicht schaffen   aber dafür das sie erst seit Mai fährt HUT AB. Also ihr solltet euch echt mühe geben ;D sonst fährt sie euch in wenigen Monaten weg


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nein Miss H und ich waren am Do im Taunus, zum Testen und H T ist nix für sie. Das würde sie nicht schaffen   aber dafür das sie erst seit Mai fährt HUT AB. Also ihr solltet euch echt mühe geben ;D sonst fährt sie euch in wenigen Monaten weg



jeder fährt so wie es sein kopf zu lässt  - denke aber das ich mich wenn es nicht regnet um 14hundert bei der hm einfinden werde. jetzt gleich gehts erstmal zu hibike


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jeder fährt so wie es sein kopf zu lässt  - denke aber das ich mich wenn es nicht regnet um 14hundert bei der hm einfinden werde. jetzt gleich gehts erstmal zu hibike



zu Hibike muss ich auch noch mein Ritzel ist durch und ich brauche ein 38 Blatt
sonst überlebe ich den Bombenkrater nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> zu Hibike muss ich auch noch mein Ritzel ist durch und ich brauche ein 38 Blatt
> sonst überlebe ich den Bombenkrater nicht



meinste nicht das der sprung von 22 auf 38 arg groß ist?


----------



## caroka (30. Juni 2007)

Moin,

Ihr Plauscher. Bin im Moment krank, gestern ging nur Bett. Vorm PC sitzen ist auch noch Hochleistungssport. Mal sehen, ob ich die 10 Seiten schaffe. Auf die Plätze............ fertig..............los.


----------



## fUEL (30. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ihr Plauscher. Bin im Moment krank, gestern ging nur Bett. Vorm PC sitzen ist auch noch Hochleistungssport. Mal sehen, ob ich die 10 Seiten schaffe. Auf die Plätze............ fertig..............los.


 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Tech3 (30. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> meinste nicht das der sprung von 22 auf 38 arg groß ist?



Findsch auch.
Ich habe jetzt ein 24er und 36er Ritzel für Vorne hier liegen.
Bräuchte nur mal mein Drehmoschl

//

Achja und Morgen erst mal an alle

///

Und gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung Caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Findsch auch.
> Bräuchte nur mal mein Drehmoschl



zieh sie handwarm an  oder Du musst bei jemanden vorbei der einen hat  

HiBIKE hat eh nur das 36er da  mal schauen ob es damit ausreicht sonst fliegt halt die schaltung vorne weg und kommt nur ein 38er drauf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2007)

Moin Moin

gute Besserung Caro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ihr Plauscher. Bin im Moment krank, gestern ging nur Bett. Vorm PC sitzen ist auch noch Hochleistungssport. Mal sehen, ob ich die 10 Seiten schaffe. Auf die Plätze............ fertig..............los.



Gute Besserung auch von mir Caroline 

So ich geh' jetzt biken


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ihr Plauscher. Bin im Moment krank, gestern ging nur Bett. Vorm PC sitzen ist auch noch Hochleistungssport. Mal sehen, ob ich die 10 Seiten schaffe. Auf die Plätze............ fertig..............los.



Seh zu das Du wieder auf die Beine kommst


----------



## Tech3 (30. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> zieh sie handwarm an  oder Du musst bei jemanden vorbei der einen hat
> 
> HiBIKE hat eh nur das 36er da  mal schauen ob es damit ausreicht sonst fliegt halt die schaltung vorne weg und kommt nur ein 38er drauf



Joa habs eben mal montiert   Schaltet 1A 

Als 24er hab ich ein NC-17 und als 36er ein Race Face.
Mal sehn ob ich wegen dem 24er jetzt an den Bergen schneller außer Puste bin


----------



## Tech3 (30. Juni 2007)

Ach und hat jemand Interesse an Lager/Mehrzweckfett?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2007)

Was ist nu LUCA kommst Du oder kommst Du


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Was ist nu LUCA kommst Du oder kommst Du



Wie schon gesagt, eher nicht und wenn ich nach oben schau eher gar nicht.

Samstags ist bei mir immer schlecht...


----------



## Tech3 (30. Juni 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> *Ach und hat jemand Interesse an Lager/Mehrzweckfett?*


  würde dann einen 5kg Eimer kaufen und teilen


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

ups hier stand nix


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

FF gekauft...endlich einer der passt...


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2007)

und HKN kommst Du  hast Du bei HIBIKE alles bekommen ich fahre jetzt hin


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> und HKN kommst Du  hast Du bei HIBIKE alles bekommen ich fahre jetzt hin



ich denke das ich mich einfinden werde, wenn es nicht anfängt zu regnen. spätestens um 13:30 uhr weiß ich bescheid


----------



## caroka (30. Juni 2007)

Hi Mike

alle radeln und sind draussen, nur wir nicht. 

Ich mach mir jetzt en Nutellafrustbrot.


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> alle radeln und sind draussen, nur wir nicht.



hey, ich bin auch noch hier ...

war zwar schon draussen, aber nur zum einkaufen, hecke schneiden und grünmüll entsorgen ...

ob ich noch zum radeln komme, weiss ich derzeit noch nicht ...

gute besserung, caro


----------



## caroka (30. Juni 2007)

Hey Mike, Du kannst doch nicht einfach gehen ohne mir mal 'nen Tipp zu geben, wie man so'ne Decke vom Kopp griet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2007)

soo, bin wieder da (17km 320hm  mit 21,4schnitt ), war im Nachbarort mein Torque wiegen, mit Pedalen, Tacho, schereren Reifen als org., KeFü und bissi Dreck hats 15,8kg


----------



## caroka (30. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hey, ich bin auch noch hier ...
> 
> war zwar schon draussen, aber nur zum einkaufen, hecke schneiden und grünmüll entsorgen ...
> 
> ...



 Ich würd auch gern Grünmüll entsorgen.  

 
Mir scheint es schon wieder besser zu gehen.


----------



## Tech3 (30. Juni 2007)

Grrrr Schaftrohr zu lang abgesägt  

Ich bin erst mal im Bauhaus n Rohrschneider besorgen


----------



## caroka (30. Juni 2007)

So, meine Kraft reicht schon wieder, um mir 2 Nutellafustbrote zu schmieren. Das erste hab ich schon gefuttert. 
*Yeah.......es geht bergauf.* 
Wenn ich das oft genug schreibe, glaube ich das auch.


----------



## caroka (30. Juni 2007)

*Yeah.......es geht bergauf.*


----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hey Mike, Du kannst doch nicht einfach gehen ohne mir mal 'nen Tipp zu geben, wie man so'ne Decke vom Kopp griet.



Na ja, sie fällt mir jetzt schon seit zwei Wochen auf den Kopf und ein richtiges Gegenmittel habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Der Plauscherfred hilft da auch nur bedingt.  

Dir jedenfalls gute Besserung.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2007)

ich hab auch hunger


----------



## caroka (30. Juni 2007)

*....und morgen ist der XTrail dran......
Yeah.......es geht bergauf.*


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *....und morgen ist der xtrail dran......
> Yeah.......es geht bergauf.*



den xtrail geht´s aber wohl eher bergab, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, sie fällt mir jetzt schon seit zwei Wochen auf den Kopf und ein richtiges Gegenmittel habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Der Plauscherfred hilft da auch nur bedingt.
> 
> .........


Stimmt, ich geh ins Bett.


----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, meine Kraft reicht schon wieder, um mir 2 Nutellafustbrote zu schmieren. Das erste hab ich schon gefuttert.
> *Yeah.......es geht bergauf.*
> Wenn ich das oft genug schreibe, glaube ich das auch.



Na, vielleicht ist das ja eine bahnbrechende medizinische Entdeckung, dass Nutella gegen Krankheiten hilft. Ich stelle mich schon mal als Proband zur Verfügung, um das durch eine Doppelblindstudie abzusichern.


----------



## caroka (30. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> den XTrail geht´s aber wohl eher bergab, oder ?



........erst mal bergab  dann die Feldbergschneise wieder hoch und dann kommt der XTrail auch mal falschrum dran.  
Oh, aber daran zu denken macht mich schon schlapp.


----------



## caroka (30. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na, vielleicht ist das ja eine bahnbrechende medizinische Entdeckung, dass Nutella gegen Krankheiten hilft. Ich stelle mich schon mal als Proband zur Verfügung, um das durch eine Doppelblindstudie abzusichern.



Ok, Du solltest es dann, damit wir nicht zu falschen Ergebnissen kommen, auch auf Weizenmischbrot schmieren mit ca. 0,5 mm Butter bestrichen, irische natürlich. Ich habe diese innerhalb von 3 min und 42 sec verzehrt ohne etwas dazu zu trinken.


----------



## caroka (30. Juni 2007)

Oh man, so Doppelblindstudien und Gedanken an XTrail und Co machen mich noch richtig fertig. Mein Bett ruft. 
Es war doch nur ein kurzes Aufbäumen.


----------



## fUEL (30. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Oh man, so Doppelblindstudien und Gedanken an XTrail und Co machen mich noch richtig fertig. Mein Bett ruft.
> Es war doch nur ein kurzes Aufbäumen.


 

Kann mit Euch fühle ....a....   ist wie krank sein, oder?
Alle biken und ihr seid krank und ich im Geschäft...

Aber wer jammert kommt ins Heim, und wie de Fux sacht ned mehr raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kann mit Euch fühle ....a....   ist wie krank sein, oder?
> Alle biken und ihr seid krank und ich im Geschäft...
> 
> Aber wer jammert kommt ins Heim, und wie de Fux sacht ned mehr raus.



Das kann ich aber so nicht unterschreiben. Mittlerweile geht es mir hier so auf den Keks, dass ich sogar lieber wieder a******* würde, als hier rumzusitzen. Nur um mal den Ernst der Lage ganz drastisch klarzumachen.


----------



## fUEL (30. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das kann ich aber so nicht unterschreiben. Mittlerweile geht es mir hier so auf den Keks, dass ich sogar lieber wieder a******* würde, als hier rumzusitzen. Nur um mal den Ernst der Lage ganz drastisch klarzumachen.


 

Natürlich ist Kranksein schlimmer als Ar...... 
- Aber mit a.... versaut man sich trotzdem schon öfters mal den Tag;  zumindest wenn jeden Sa A....    angesagt ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kann mit Euch fühle ....a....   ist wie krank sein, oder?
> Alle biken und ihr seid krank und ich im Geschäft...
> 
> Aber wer jammert kommt ins Heim, und wie de Fux sacht ned mehr raus.



Muß Dir wiedersprechen Frank, nicht alle biken, ich hab auf er Couch gelegen und gepennt


----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Kranksein schlimmer als Ar......
> - Aber mit a.... versaut man sich trotzdem schon öfters mal den Tag;  zumindest wenn jeden Sa A....    angesagt ist.



So schlimm kann's ja nicht sein, wenn man nebenbei immer noch Zeit zum Plauschen hat...


----------



## caroka (30. Juni 2007)

@Mike

Du entwickelst Dich ja gerade zu einem Superplauscher. 

4 Posts in knapp 2h.


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Kranksein schlimmer als Ar......
> - Aber mit a.... versaut man sich trotzdem schon öfters mal den Tag;  zumindest wenn jeden Sa A....    angesagt ist.



ich sach nur donnerstag mittag


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Mike
> 
> Du entwickelst Dich ja gerade zu einem Superplauscher.
> 
> 3 Posts in knapp 2h.



na, damit is er aber noch weit vom status superplauscher entfernt


----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Mike
> 
> Du entwickelst Dich ja gerade zu einem Superplauscher.
> 
> 4 Posts in knapp 2h.



Ist nur die reine Verzweiflung...


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ist nur die reine Verzweiflung...



so langsam wirds was : 5 posts in knapp 2 h


----------



## caroka (30. Juni 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ist nur die reine Verzweiflung...



   
Gott, Du Armer.   

Ich kann nicht mal fern sehen. Der spinnt zur Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

aktuell platz 23 in der ewigen plauscherrangliste für wondermike  

da geht noch was. die nächsten plätze sind greifbar nahe


----------



## fUEL (30. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich sach nur donnerstag mittag


 
Selbständig = selbst und ständig
ohne den Do wären es regelmäßig mehr als 50 Stunden / Woche.
Durch den halben freien Tag versuch ich die 50 Stunden nicht zu überschreiten, da mir 2003 mein Arzt sagte: Herr Weber es gibt noch ein Leben vor dem Tod und wenn sie so weitermachen ist der nicht mehr so weit weg.

Das war dann an meinem 40 ten Geburtstag der Gedanke, der beim Blick auf die Waage und 100 kg mit 40 Gästen zum Entschluß reifte, abzunehmen und in der Folge mit dem Biken anzufangen, um das reduzierte Gewicht zu halten.
So kam ich dan an meinem Vater seinem Geburtstag, dem 3. August 04 zu meinem ersten fuel.

Dann jeden Morgen raus und beim Check up Anfang 2005 waren alle Werte top, das Gewicht noch imer im Wohlfühlbereich von 82/83 kg und irgendwie war alles ziemlich o. k. und dann kam der kapitale Trümmerbruch der Schulter und somit ein superblöder Bremsklotz, der mich heute noch das Wetter fühlen läßt und mich bei Ausbelastung immer wieder mit Verspannungskopfschmerzen Quält, da wenn im vorgerückten Alter sowas einschneidendes passiert nie wieder Vollbeweglichkeit hergestellt wird.

Also jed Ding hat zwei Seiten.

Das wichtigste BX ( Bleibt xsund)


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Selbständig = selbst und ständig
> ohne den Do wären es regelmäßig mehr als 50 Stunden / Woche.
> Durch den halben freien Tag versuch ich die 50 Stunden nicht zu überschreiten, da mir 2003 mein Arzt sagte: Herr Weber es gibt noch ein Leben vor dem Tod und wenn sie so weitermachen ist der nicht mehr so weit weg.



braucht man für die erkenntnis wirklich einen arzt  

hab ne ärztin daheim, die mehr als 80 stunden die woche kloppt und nicht auf den "ärztlichen" rat ihres freundes hört  

ich gönne dir deinen halben freien tag, auch wenn der donnerstag im schnitt meist sonniger und damit bikefreundlicher ist wie meine ganzen samstage


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

mike, bitte jetzt nicht schwächeln  

kaum lobt man mal einen, da lässt auch sofort wieder nach ...


----------



## fUEL (30. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> braucht man für die erkenntnis wirklich einen arzt
> 
> hab ne ärztin daheim, die mehr als 80 stunden die woche kloppt und nicht auf den "ärztlichen" rat ihres freundes hört
> 
> ich gönne dir deinen halben freien tag, auch wenn der donnerstag im schnitt meist sonniger und damit bikefreundlicher ist wie meine ganzen samstage


Jetzt wenn die Messen kommen sind es dann auch mal 6 bis 8 Wochen ohne die Spur eines Wochenendes( was auch der Grund der geballten Bikefreizeit war, da dann ab Mitte July bis End of the Year nix mehr mit Zeit)

Bei uns ist WE nur der Sonntag und das auch nur an ca 30 Sonntagen im Jahr

Wenn ich das dan ohne den Do machen soll dreh ich glaub ich durch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... der kapitale Trümmerbruch der Schulter ... da wenn im vorgerückten Alter sowas einschneidendes passiert nie wieder Vollbeweglichkeit hergestellt wird.



Hatten wir ja am Do. drüber gesprochen.

Das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum ich bergab manchmal ziemlich Pussie fahre


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab ne ärztin daheim, die mehr als 80 stunden die woche kloppt und nicht auf den "ärztlichen" rat ihres freundes hört



Ich nehme an eine Assistenzärztin im Krankenhaus...

... Lehrjahre sind leider keine Herrenjahre - Dummer Spruch, ist aber was wahres dran


----------



## fUEL (30. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nehme an eine Assistenzärztin im Krankenhaus...
> 
> ... Lehrjahre sind leider keine Herrenjahre - Dummer Spruch, ist aber was wahres dran


Das arme Mädel hat auch noch en ziemliches -Einschlafproblem- ( zumindest wenn es ein wenig lauter ist) 

Dabei braucht se doch ihren Schlaf


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nehme an eine Assistenzärztin im Krankenhaus...
> 
> ... Lehrjahre sind leider keine Herrenjahre - Dummer Spruch, ist aber was wahres dran



assistenzärzte gibts nicht mehr. aber sonst stimmt leider alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das arme Mädel hat auch noch en ziemliches -Einschlafproblem- ( zumindest wenn es ein wenig lauter ist)
> 
> Dabei braucht se doch ihren Schlaf



Hab' schon davon gehört...


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das arme Mädel hat auch noch en ziemliches -Einschlafproblem- ( zumindest wenn es ein wenig lauter ist)
> 
> Dabei braucht se doch ihren Schlaf



ich möchte nicht mir ihr tauschen, schon gar nicht nach einer 24 + x h schicht ohne auch nur eine stunde schlaf ...


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

ich glaub das kann keiner nachvollziehen, der es nicht einmal am eigenen leib mitgemacht hat.

24 h einzelfahrer ist dagegen ein kindergeburtstag !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> assistenzärzte gibts nicht mehr. aber sonst stimmt leider alles



Die Bezeichnung existiert vielleicht nicht mehr, aber diese "Sklavenart" unter den Ärzten wird es doch immer noch geben, oder?


----------



## fUEL (30. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub das kann keiner nachvollziehen, der es nicht einmal am eigenen leib mitgemacht hat.
> 
> 24 h einzelfahrer ist dagegen ein kindergeburtstag !


.....un wenn se en fehler macht soll se noch verantwortlich sein..........
Da sind wirklich üble Zustände und mann muss hoffen xsund zu bleibe.


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung existiert vielleicht nicht mehr, aber diese "Sklavenart" unter den Ärzten wird es doch immer noch geben, oder?



das ist ja das problem, obwohl eigentlich die 24 h dienste abgeschafft werden sollten. umgesetzt ist das noch lange nicht.
einziger vorteil z.z. gegenüben den assistenzärzten von früher ist, dass sie heute das normale gehalt bekommen. immer noch ein witz für die geleistete a**** und die verantwortung ! früher mussten die assis das gleiche zum halben gehalt oder so machen  

für mich wär das weder früher noch heute was. irgendwie versteh ich nicht, warum alle so geil drauf sind, arzt zu werden und es dafür immer noch einen hohen nc gibt. geht nicht in meinen kopf rein sowas ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

ahh, el gato !


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ahh, el gato !
> 
> biken ?


Si! Dito? Werde mich jetzt direkt fertig machen und dann leg ich los. Brauch das nach dem versauten Vormittag (Arsch platt sitzen, immer wieder den gleichen Kram erzählen und dabi immer nett lächeln) jetzt unbedingt! 

Gundelhardt 17:15/20? Ansonsten bin ich unterwegs auf Handy 0 1 7 2 - 6 9 0 3 0 6 0 4 zu erreichen. Ich zieh mich jetzt um und mach die Flasche voll!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juni 2007)

Oder 17 Uhr Kaisertempel und dann über die Sau runter nach Lorsbach und wieder hoch zur Gundelhardt?


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Si! Dito? Werde mich jetzt direkt fertig machen und dann leg ich los. Brauch das nach dem versauten Vormittag (Arsch platt sitzen, immer wieder den gleichen Kram erzählen und dabi immer nett lächeln) jetzt unbedingt!
> 
> Gundelhardt 17:15/20? Ansonsten bin ich unterwegs auf Handy 0 1 7 2 - 6 9 0 3 0 6 0 4 zu erreichen. Ich zieh mich jetzt um und mach die Flasche voll!



viel spaß ! mein  hat anderes mit mir vor. biken wird heut wohl nix mehr ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel spaß ! mein  hat anderes mit mir vor. biken wird heut wohl nix mehr ...


Die hat dich doch morgen schon zum Stillsitzen bzw. Nichtbiken verdonnert...


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die hat dich doch morgen schon zum Stillsitzen bzw. Nichtbiken verdonnert...



stimmt ! und jetzt will se pennen ...

also 17.15 uhr gundelhard. aus die maus, ich muss mal raus ...

bis gleich ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt ! und jetzt will se pennen ...
> 
> also 17.15 uhr gundelhard. aus die maus, ich muss mal raus ...
> 
> bis gleich ...


 Bis gleich!


----------



## Tech3 (30. Juni 2007)

Kann man die RS Revelation auch auf Lockout direkt an der Gabel ümrüsten?
Das PopLoc nervt...


----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> aktuell platz 23 in der ewigen plauscherrangliste für wondermike
> 
> da geht noch was. die nächsten plätze sind greifbar nahe



Ähm, wo kann man das denn sehen? Oder führt Ihr alle Strichlisten?


----------



## Tech3 (30. Juni 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=18#
Und dann da wo Plauscherferd steht hinten auf die Anzahl der Posts klicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2007)

Ah jetzt ja. Na, dann hab ich ja jetzt endlich ein Ziel im Leben...


----------



## caroka (30. Juni 2007)

Ich habe auch eins. Hab mir gerade Apfelstrudel gemacht. *lecker*

edit: Natürlich nur aufgebacken.


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

so, da bin ich wieder ...

der kater ist echt ne linke ratte   :
es reicht ihm nicht, meine augen mit einem blau-weißem bike zu quälen. nein, er muß dazu auch noch ein blau-weißes trikot tragen   

na ja, meine augen scheinen es überstanden zu haben. glück im unglück  

war ne schöne trailige tour rund um staufen und rossert. die wetter- und bodenbedingungen sind nahezu ideal   könnte etwas weniger feucht noch sein, aber war schon ganz gut trocken auf den trails ...

so jetzt geht´s erst mal unter die dusche und dann weck ich mein


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juni 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der kater ist echt ne linke ratte :
> es reicht ihm nicht, meine augen mit einem blau-weißem bike zu quälen. nein, er muß dazu auch noch ein blau-weißes trikot tragen


Also links stimmt ja, aber die Ratte verbitte ich mir doch!  

War ´ne wirklich schöne, trailige Tour mit satten 860 hm auf 25,5 km und das auch gar nicht langsam mit 14,4er Schnitt. 
Bergauf ist das Hardtail einfach klasse. 1,5 kg und ein absolut starres Fahrwerk merkt man schon ganz ordentlich. Auch auf technischen Bergaufstücken ist man mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik nicht bedeutend langsamer. Allerdings dürfte man mit der Technik schon schneller ermüden.
Bergab mußte ich mich doch etwas umgewöhnen. Erst mal ist es ungewöhnlich, daß jede schlechte Linienwahl mit einem Rumpler von unten gemeldet wird. Das Bike ist aber auch noch aggressiver als das Epic und reagiert viel direkter auf Körperbewegungen. Auch an die ungewohnt martialische Bremsleistung der 180er Scheibe hinten muß ich mich erst noch gewöhnen. Lief aber von Downhill zu Downhill besser.
Fazit: MAcht mir in der Summe mehr Spaß. Mal sehen, wie´s morgen im groberen Gelände läuft.


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Also links stimmt ja, aber die Ratte verbitte ich mir doch!



hab ja noch  und  eingefügt. ist halt ein schönes wortspiel mit kater und ratte  
außerdem heißt es : kette rechts und net links  

hatte am ende knapp 3 km mehr und damit noch den schnitt auf >15 gedrückt  , allerdings auch 60 h&m´s weniger


----------



## Arachne (30. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> soo, bin wieder da (17km 320hm  mit 21,4schnitt ), war im Nachbarort mein Torque wiegen, mit Pedalen, Tacho, schereren Reifen als org., KeFü und bissi Dreck hats 15,8kg



Das ist für so `ne Kiste nicht viel.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juni 2007)

Hab auch noch vor der Abfahrt schnell ein Foto im sauberen Zustand gemacht: 




Die Waage hat eben nach der Tour übrigens zum ersten Mal seit ca. 8 Jahren wieder eine 8 an erster Stelle gezeigt!


----------



## Arachne (30. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab auch noch vor der Abfahrt schnell ein Foto im sauberen Zustand gemacht:
> 
> Die Waage hat eben nach der Tour übrigens zum ersten Mal seit ca. 8 Jahren wieder eine 8 an erster Stelle gezeigt!



Ganz hübsch.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

ich hatte auch toll spaß mit hopi und den ht's wars lustig und schönes tempo bergauf...daran kann ich mich gewöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich hatte auch toll spaß mit hopi und den ht's wars lustig und schönes tempo bergauf...daran kann ich mich gewöhnen




Bist de gehupst???


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bist de gehupst???



hopi hat wie immer kleine seitenhiebe verteilt...bin 2 neue und 2 "gesprungen" die ich beim ersten mal gesprungen bin. und noch einpaar hoppser die ich sonst nicht mitgenommen habe...

leider mal wieder nicht den ersten baumstamm  aber es wird und nen FF helm ist toll.

war sehr lustig und ich hab viel gelacht...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hopi hat wie immer kleine seitenhiebe verteilt...bin 2 neue und 2 "gesprungen" die ich beim ersten mal gesprungen bin. und noch einpaar hoppser die ich sonst nicht mitgenommen habe...
> 
> leider mal wieder nicht den ersten baumstamm  aber es wird und nen FF helm ist toll.
> 
> war sehr lustig und ich hab viel gelacht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hopi hat wie immer kleine seitenhiebe verteilt...bin 2 neue und 2 "gesprungen" die ich beim ersten mal gesprungen bin. und noch einpaar hoppser die ich sonst nicht mitgenommen habe...
> 
> leider mal wieder nicht den ersten baumstamm  aber es wird und nen FF helm ist toll.
> 
> war sehr lustig und ich hab viel gelacht...





bin verletzungsfrei vom Pool zurück


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist für so `ne Kiste nicht viel.



der Schnitt schon 
das Gewicht passt schon  zumal sich da relativ günstig noch 3-400g sparen lassen dürften. Aber wer guckt schon aufs Gewicht, hauptsache der Kram hält


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bin verletzungsfrei vom Pool zurück



auch was wert   und morgen? vielleicht fahre ich mit bodo und seinem arbeitskollegen ne mini-felbergrunde...mal gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2007)

mal schaun was morgen ist, bisher habe ich glaub ich noch nix vor.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mal schaun was morgen ist, bisher habe ich glaub ich noch nix vor.



hast ja alles abgesagt...weiß auch erst seit 2 stunden das ich morgen das auto haben könnte...naja augeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2007)

richtig


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Juni 2007)

Guude,


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab auch noch vor der Abfahrt schnell ein Foto im sauberen Zustand gemacht:


Schaut doch ganz gut aus; ich müßte erst Rennpurist werden, bis ich wieder (auf Touren) mit dem Hardtail fahre ... dauert wohl noch ein weilchen


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die Waage hat eben nach der Tour übrigens zum ersten Mal seit ca. 8 Jahren wieder eine 8 an erster Stelle gezeigt!


Gratulation und Respekt. Wie streng asketisch muß man denn sein, damit man dahin kommt ? (ggf. per PN)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Gratulation und Respekt. Wie streng asketisch muß man denn sein, damit man dahin kommt ? (ggf. per PN)


Eigentlich nicht besonders. Man muß nur darauf achten, was man ißt und trinkt. In meinem Fall heißt das weniger Kohlenhydrate, mehr Eiweiß. Am Anfang hab ich mich an der Salattheke etwas deplatziert gefühlt, aber mittlerweile geht das und bei solchen Sachen, die ich früher gern gegessen habe (mit Käse überbackene Frikadelle o.ä.) dreht sich mir mittlerweile der Magen um. Noch dazu hab ich den Alk-Konsum sehr eingeschränkt. Wein nur noch zum Essen im Geschäft, Bier fast ausschließlich alkfrei und ich hab glaub ich eben den ersten Whisky seit März getrunken. 
Auf den Trichter gebracht hat mich Bianka und der Winterpokal und so sind seit Jahresbeginn jetzt gut 11 kg weg.


----------



## fUEL (30. Juni 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab auch noch vor der Abfahrt schnell ein Foto im sauberen Zustand gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schönes Bike - brave Waage

Respekt!!!

Sehen mer uns morsche - de Stoner der alte Heizer kommt auch mit, da hättest Du nen richtigen Racer zum Sparringpartner. ( Sauschnell, denke so wie sipemue-1%)


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juni 2007)

GN8


----------



## fUEL (30. Juni 2007)

Gute Nacht Plauscherbande


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Juni 2007)

An der Salattheke würde ich mich auch wohl fühlen, Alk-freies oder Cola-Zero trink ich auch überwiegen. Ich muß wohl in der Firma konsequenter Salat statt den sonst recht fettigen Kantinenkram essen. Und wohl mehr als 1-2 x die Woche zum Biken kommen , damit ne negative Kalorienbilanz zustandekommt. Schön zu lesen, dass das auch "normal" geht und ein Ansporn, es auch (konsequenter) zu versuchen. Danke.


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Juni 2007)

Caro: gute Besserung

und gute N8 zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Schönes Bike - brave Waage
> 
> Respekt!!!
> 
> Sehen mer uns morsche - de Stoner der alte Heizer kommt auch mit, da hättest Du nen richtigen Racer zum Sparringpartner. ( Sauschnell, denke so wie sipemue-1%)


Denke eher nicht. Will morgen das Auto wie gesagt lieber stehen lassen und mich mit der Startzeit nicht festlegen, da ich hier noch ´ne Menge Arbeit liegen habe, die getan werden muss, sobald ich ´nen kreativen Schub bekomme. Das hat jetzt Priorität. Da werd ich morgen irgendwann mal ´ne lange, schnelle Trainingseinheit für den Erbeskopf drehen. Wünsche euch natürlich viel Spaß morgen und kommt alle heil wieder aus der grünen Hölle zurück!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juni 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> An der Salattheke würde ich mich auch wohl fühlen, Alk-freies oder Cola-Zero trink ich auch überwiegen. Ich muß wohl in der Firma konsequenter Salat statt den sonst recht fettigen Kantinenkram essen. Und wohl mehr als 1-2 x die Woche zum Biken kommen , damit ne negative Kalorienbilanz zustandekommt. Schön zu lesen, dass das auch "normal" geht und ein Ansporn, es auch (konsequenter) zu versuchen. Danke.


Also gehungert hab ich nicht. Nur eben anders gegesseen und während des WP etwa 10 h die Woche auf dem Bike gesessen. Schaff ich zwar momentan nicht ganz (ca. 8 h pro Woche), aber immerhin war dieses Jahr jeder Monat über 500 km bei 10-11.000 hm durchschnittlich. Das erhöht den Energieverbrauch schon ganz ordentlich und bildet Muskeln aus. 
Günstig für die Fettverbrennung sind übrigens besonders die langen GA1-Einheiten (Flughafenrunde, etc.) bei niedrigem Puls um 60-70 % HFmax. Bei den Einheiten mit höherem Puls verbrennt man anteilig mehr Zucker als Fett. Durch den Zuckermangel bekommt man anschließend übermäßig Hunger und setzt so dem Körper in der Regel auch wieder Fett zu. Ergo ist der Effekt solcher Einheiten für die Gewichtsreduktion eher gering. 
Ich erzähl dir das, weil ich aufgrund deiner Tourberichte der Meinung bin, daß du dich in der Gruppe gern hetzen läßt und dann zu hohe Pulswerte fährst. Sowas trainiert sich natürlich allein (keiner hetzt, eigener Pulsbereich) am besten, ist aber zugegebenermaßen mitunter recht öde. Ich versuche das trotzdem alle ein bis zwei Wochen mindestens einmal zu machen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2007)

gute nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Schlaft jutt!


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2007)

uffstehen ihr schnarchsäck


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2007)

Jawoll!


----------



## fUEL (1. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> uffstehen ihr schnarchsäck


 

Bin schon seit 6.30 uffgestande.

-War aber noch net biken


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
Frank wen ich so hör wer da mitfährt, werd ich ja der Bremsklotz sein.

Wie lange solls denn gehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> Frank wen ich so hör wer da mitfährt, werd ich ja der Bremsklotz sein.
> 
> Wie lange solls denn gehen?



Das glaub ich nicht, denn ich habe dann schon ca 30km Anritt auf dem Bike hinter mir 

... und nach Hause muss ich auch hinterher noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht, denn ich habe dann schon ca 30km Anritt auf dem Bike hinter mir
> 
> ... und nach Hause muss ich auch hinterher noch



Morgen Thomas,
das klingt doch gut, andererseits bist Du aber auch so ein Konditionstier...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juli 2007)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2007)

Moin CR

So ich werde hier jetzt bald losmachen.

Die Vorbereitungen sind soweit abgeschlossen, die Route ist auf dem GPS..


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin CR
> 
> So ich werde hier jetzt bald losmachen.
> 
> Die Vorbereitungen sind soweit abgeschlossen, die Route ist auf dem GPS..



Wünsch Euch viel Spass. 

En Guden natürlich auch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juli 2007)

ich euch auch


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2007)

und ich erst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

ich auch!!


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Irgendwie bin ich noch total platt, obwohl ich gestern nur 42,1km mit 1085Hm in 3h25min mit 130/168 gefahren bin. Außerdem habe ich mir die linke Wade geprellt... 

EDIT: ich auch!


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Moin Luca  na heute Bike testen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Irgendwie bin ich noch total platt...



moin Gerd!

ich irgendwie gar nicht, was mich ziemlich wundert. Die letzten drei Tage immer nur vollstoff gefahren  muss auch mal sein 

gute Besserung für die Wade


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin Gerd!
> 
> ich irgendwie gar nicht, was mich ziemlich wundert. Die letzten drei Tage immer nur vollstoff gefahren  muss auch mal sein
> 
> gute Besserung für die Wade



Meinst Du das jetzt ironisch (Pool)? Ich vermisse Ruhetage!


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meinst Du das jetzt ironisch (Pool)? Ich vermisse Ruhetage!



Du mußt sie Dir doch nur nehmen.


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du mußt sie Dir doch nur nehmen.



Von Mo-Fr muß ich zur A*****. Dann bleibt nur das Wochenende für größere Touren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meinst Du das jetzt ironisch (Pool)? Ich vermisse Ruhetage!



Irgendwie muss man ja hinkommen, dazu noch der Reiz iggis Rekord (weg zum Pool ~7km in 11min) zu brechen und der Weg zum Bahnhof wurd auch mal wieder mim Rad bewältigt. Dazu mal ne kleine flotte Runde zwischendurch...
und sogar mim Torque über 21 im Schnitt 

Ich wundere mich wirklich. Mache morgen trotzdem mal ne Pause.


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Morgen!


Fährt heute noch jemand ne gemütliche Runde zum Feldi hoch?
Am besten jemand mit Dämpferpumpe


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> 
> Am besten jemand mit Dämpferpumpe



 warum? geht Dir immer die Luft aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> warum? geht Dir immer die Luft aus



 

Nein hab zuviel drin


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

na dann drück doch einfach mal das Knöpfchen 

ICH WÜRDE JA KOMMEN 

aber meine Kraft ist heute nicht mehr so für Uphill  ausreichend


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Ach babbel net.
Hose an und ruf aufs Bike 
Wieviel Uhr biste Hm?


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ach babbel net.
> Hose an und ruf aufs Bike
> Wieviel Uhr biste Hm?



also wir können gerne auf den H gehen und ich bringe Dir fahren bei  aber für eine Tour habe ich echt keine kraft mehr


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Lieber HT als H


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juli 2007)

Mein Ausflug heute war kurz, mit Ziel Hohe Kanzel gestartet und nach 5,5km den direkten, 3km langen Heimweg angetreten - schiebend  lustigerweiße hab ich beim nach hause laufen mehr HM gemacht als beim fahren 
ich brauch andere Schläuche/Reifen


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Lieber HT als H



was verstehen der Herr unter HT


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

UST


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mein Ausflug heute war kurz, mit Ziel Hohe Kanzel gestartet und nach 5,5km den direkten, 3km langen Heimweg angetreten - schiebend  lustigerweiße hab ich beim nach hause laufen mehr HM gemacht als beim fahren
> ich brauch andere Schläuche/Reifen



Du musst nur mehr luft rein machen das ist alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> was verstehen der Herr unter HT



Hier im Plauscherfred Halbtot ansonsten Hardtail


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mein Ausflug heute war kurz, mit Ziel Hohe Kanzel gestartet und nach 5,5km den direkten, 3km langen Heimweg angetreten - schiebend  lustigerweiße hab ich beim nach hause laufen mehr HM gemacht als beim fahren
> ich brauch andere Schläuche/Reifen



mit dem Torque? Welche Schläuche/Reifen fährst Du denn? Keinen Ersatzschlauch, kein Flickzeug dabei gehabt?


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hier im Plauscherfred Halbtot ansonsten Hardtail



ja wenn lieber HT wo warst Du dann gestern 

hätten wir hubbel üben können HKN sagte selbst es sah ganz einfach aus  ALS ICH IHN GEFAHREN BIN


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Nää geh mir weg mit dem Hubbel 
Ich wills ja nicht gleich übertreiben.

Aber HT wär schon was


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Nää geh mir weg mit dem Hubbel
> Ich wills ja nicht gleich übertreiben.
> 
> Aber HT wär schon was



Ich weiß echt nicht warum Ihr euch bei dem Ding immer so anstellt. Die Räder verlassen doch nicht mal den Boden  ist doch echt nur abrollen


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

frag mal HKN der lebt auch noch und Spaß hatte er auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juli 2007)

mehr Luft als 2,5bar?  den Durchschlag bei 1,8 hab ich ja noch verstanden, aber dann auf nr. Sicher und 2,5 rein, auch wieder platt. 
Der Ersatzschlauch war schon drin  Flickzeug is in der Satteltasche am Stadt-MTB.
Ich sehs einfach so: zum Glück ist es so früh passiert 

edit: eben mal geschaut, da hat sich n kleiner Stein neben ner Stolle durch den Reifen gedrückt  hätt ich nicht erwartet von so nem Reifen.


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Ich sags noch mal  UST

Wenn du da noch Milch rein gießt brauchste dir wegen gar nichts mehr Gedanken machen


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich sags noch mal  UST
> 
> Wenn du da noch Milch rein gießt brauchste dir wegen gar nichts mehr Gedanken machen



Außer große Schnitte, verbogene Felgen, aufgeplatzte Reifen,... (hatte ich alles schon gehabt!)

Ich achte aber darauf (möglichst) immer einen Ersatzschlauch dabei zu haben!


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Ach aber nimm kein DocBlue ( gell Gerd)


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ach aber nimm kein DocBlue ( gell Gerd)



 iiiieeeh, dass Du das überhaupt aussprechen kannst, ohne dass Dir dabei der Mund zubappt???


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Ja das war schon ekelisch  ich hatte noch die ganze Tour babbische Finger


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juli 2007)

Och ich hatte nen Ersatzschlauch dabei, der hatte allerdings nen Snakebite von der Feldbergtour mitm iggi und wurd seit dem nicht getauscht gegen einen der noch dicht ist.


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Och ich hatte nen Ersatzschlauch dabei, der hatte allerdings nen Snakebite von der Feldbergtour mitm iggi und wurd seit dem nicht getauscht gegen einen der noch dicht ist.


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Deshalb hab ich immer einen Ersatzschlauch und Flickzeug dabei.
Nach der Spessarttour mit 2 Platten sowieso


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juli 2007)

die 3km laufen haben mich nicht umgebracht 

und jetzt hol ich mir noch ein paar der fehlenden km's für heute, ab zum Pool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Juli 2007)

Ich komm heute irgendwie gar nicht in die Pötte. Bin zu nix zu gebrauchen momentan.


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich komm heute irgendwie gar nicht in die Pötte. Bin zu nix zu gebrauchen momentan.



So Tage gibt es. Sollte man sich eigentlich gar nicht drüber ärgern! Ich könnte/sollte heute eigentlich auch das ein, oder andere unternehmen/erledigen, genieße aber hauptsächlich den Tag mit Nichtstun/Triathlon schauen/Formel 1/Essen/Pennen/...


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

melde: biken prima, etwas weniger, nur mal kurz getröppelt am fux, aber die WAB waren wieder krass überlaufen


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> frag mal HKN der lebt auch noch und Spaß hatte er auch




spaß hatte ich auf jedenfall und wenn möglich bin ich nächsten samstag wieder da.

puh hopi nu weiß ich auch welchen "neuen" du meinst...krasses ding, da haste garantiert airtime.

altkönig war auch prima wieder runter, kurz noch tom am fuxi gesehen und dann noch mal als wir zurück zum sandplaken sind wo gestern die 2 jungs ihre platten gleichzeitig hatten.


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich komm heute irgendwie gar nicht in die Pötte. Bin zu nix zu gebrauchen momentan.



geht mir aus diversen gründen genauso.
heut könnt ich nur noch  und :kotz:


----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> melde: biken prima, etwas weniger, nur mal kurz getröppelt am fux, aber die WAB waren wieder krass überlaufen



kann ich so bestätigen, das war echt hölle voll. auf dem plateau hat zudem noch irgendein fest stattgefunden, denen hats dann irgendwann die mülleimer durch die gegend gefegt, da bin ich dann direkt nach hause um nicht nass zu werden. am ende wär was von meinem allerweltsprodukt weggerostet, gott da hätt ich vielleicht augen gemacht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> geht mir aus diversen gründen genauso.
> heut könnt ich nur noch  und :kotz:


Definiere diverse Gründe.
Das scheint heute allgemein kein guter Tag zu sein. Ich raff mich jetzt zumindest mal auf und beginne mit meiner A*****.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2007)

So zurück 

War 'ne sehr schöne Tour mit fUEL, Lugga und einem dritten jungen Biker, dessen Namen ich unverzeihlicherweise schon wieder vergessen habe, in fUELs Heimatrevier  

Ich bin jetzt platt: Inkl. An- und Abritt 97km, 1820 hm mit 'nem 15,7er Schnitt

@Fuel: Habe mich aber auch auf dem Rückweg überall tapfer hochgequält 

Das Helius FR von fUEL passt dem Lugga jedenfalls wie auf den Leib geschnitten


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Helius FR von fUEL passt dem Lugga jedenfalls wie auf den Leib geschnitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

...und den Berg kann man damit auch hochfahren


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

taaraaaa wieder da


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

ich auch 

War klasse  Jetzt weiß ich das die Pedalen weh tuen...aber Narben machen Männer sexy


----------



## fUEL (1. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So zurück
> 
> War 'ne sehr schöne Tour mit fUEL, Lugga und einem dritten jungen Biker, dessen Namen ich unverzeihlicherweise schon wieder vergessen habe, in fUELs Heimatrevier
> 
> ...


 

War prima mit Euch heut !!!

Vermindert um die An und Abreise aus Kelkheim waren es nach meiner Polar Uhr 39,7 km und 810hm Schnitt 15,9

Der Andere war der Patrick vom 24 Std Rennen, weiß gar nicht ob er nen nick hat im Forum.

Sorry für den Lärm, den meine Schaltung gemacht hat.

Ich hab es herausgefunden:
1. der Zug war nun etwas zu lang
2. 3 tote Kettenglieder wohl durch das Abfallen der Kette von der Kassette und nachfolgendes Rausziehen passiert.( die liessen sich nicht wieder mobilisieren)
Hab die mal mit alten Sramschlössern, die für solche Notfälle noch aufgehoben waren getauscht und nun funzt die Schaltung wieder zumindest zu 99 %

Werd ne neue Kette draufmachen lassen und die Schaltung noch mal von Meisterhand richten lassen. - sollte zum Service gehören.

Da das Bike sowieso die neue Gabel kriegt ( die richtige )

muss es eh in die Werkstatt


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

da bleibt ja nicht mal ein hellerstrich von übrig


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Und KK bist Du mit dem erreichten schon mal glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (1. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So zurück
> 
> War 'ne sehr schöne Tour mit fUEL, Lugga und einem dritten jungen Biker, dessen Namen ich unverzeihlicherweise schon wieder vergessen habe, in fUELs Heimatrevier
> 
> ...


 
Respekt für den Uphill

Den steilen Uphill zur Saalburg von der Lochmühle liebt der hkn auch besonders wir waren da mal lang gefahren mit bodo zusammen glaub ich da hat ich meinen Crosser und hkn fand den Weg da hoch nicht eben nett. 

Muß zugeben bei den Steigungen kánn man nicht mehr sitzen bleiben da muß man im Wiegetritt gehen um dem Hügel seine Hochachtung entgegenzubringen.

Es fährt sich dort aber bei Trockenheit einigermassen gut sofern man eine Federung hat , die den Schlupf an der Hinterachse begrenzt.

Mit Hardtail / Crosser ist das nicht so nett zu fahren.


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und KK bist Du mit dem erreichten schon mal glücklich



Sicher Werde versuchen den Standart zu halten und das ganze dann auszubauen


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

ach noch etwas übung dann fliegst Du crazy bei allem hinterher


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Ich hatte/habe einen guten Lehrer


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

@fUEL: was hat denn die Ti-Mag-Option beim FR gekostet und was hat es gewichtsmäßig ausgemacht? Bei Nikolai wird dies in der Preisliste nur für das CC und ST angegeben...


----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ach noch etwas übung dann fliegst Du crazy bei allem hinterher



nur nicht über die ersten obstacles am har***weg die sind mal wieder kapottjemacht.


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich hatte/habe einen guten Lehrer



wenn ich da was merk! Da Du ja nun weißt, was Jungs sexy macht...


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nur nicht über die ersten obstacles am har***weg die sind mal wieder kapottjemacht.



meinst du die ganz oben? ja die sind platt aber links in der Kurve kannst Du noch und an dem Baum musst Du rechts hoch ansonsten war gestern alles ganz.


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn ich da was merk! Da Du ja nun weißt, was Jungs sexy macht...



ich glaube er hätte gerne auf das Pedal am Oberschenkel verzichtet


----------



## fUEL (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @fUEL: was hat denn die Ti-Mag-Option beim FR gekostet und was hat es gewichtsmäßig ausgemacht? Bei Nikolai wird dies in der Preisliste nur für das CC und ST angegeben...


 
Das taugt nix nicht bestellen, da die Umlenkhebel minimal leichter sind und nach 3 mal Schrauben die Gewinde ausreissen, nur für Racer im CC, die das öfters neu kaufen wollen.

ch hab nur nach und nach an allen Rädern Titanschrauben nachgerüstet und die muss man pflegen sind also nicht sorglos und teuer dazu; am Fr sind glaub ich 26 Titanschrauben mit ca 8,90 / Stk teuer. 
Die Bremsscheibenschrauben hab ich noch nicht umgeändert, da man die eigentlich nicht sieht und ich die nur für meine Optik gekauft habe nicht weil Tita n in Summe 83 g ausmacht.

( Habs mal ausgerechnet incl der Bremsscheiben käme das Mindergewicht zusammen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich glaube er hätte gerne auf das Pedal am Oberschenkel verzichtet



Ach quatsch   Schmerz macht doch erst den Reiz aus. Das ist wie beim tätowieren


//

Gerd was meinst du?


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das taugt nix nicht bestellen, da die Umlenkhebel minimal leichter sind und nach 3 mal Schrauben die Gewinde ausreissen, nur für Racer im CC, die das öfters neu kaufen wollen.
> 
> ch hab nur nach und nach an allen Rädern Titanschrauben nachgerüstet und die muss man pflegen sind also nicht sorglos und teuer dazu; am Fr sind glaub ich 26 Titanschrauben mit ca 8,90 / Stk teuer.
> Die Bremsscheibenschrauben hab ich noch nicht umgeändert, da man die eigentlich nicht sieht und ich die nur für meine Optik gekauft habe nicht weil Tita n in Summe 83 g ausmacht.
> ...



Danke für die Info!


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> ...
> //
> 
> Gerd was meinst du?



Naja Du, weißt Du, wenn Du Dich für den Hopi so hübsch machst!  Sonst könntest Du ja nicht sagen, was Dich an Jungs scharf macht! Oder bist Du ein Mädel?


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja Du, weißt Du, wenn Du Dich für den Hopi so hübsch machst!  Sonst könntest Du ja nicht sagen, was Dich an Jungs scharf macht! Oder bist Du ein Mädel?



he he DA IST JEMAND EIFERSÜCHTIG


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> he he DA IST JEMAND EIFERSÜCHTIG




Der Hopi kann mir halt noch mal richtig was zeigen   eindeutig zweideutig


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Aber wenn ichs schon mal angeschnitten habe:

Kennt wer nen guten Tätowierer?


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Naja, ich bin da tolerant, macht ihr nur! Solange ihr mir nicht an die Wäsche geht...


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Aber wenn ichs schon mal angeschnitten habe:
> 
> Kennt wer nen guten Tätowierer?



ne freundin von mir die ist in Würzburg kommt aber im September nach OF


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin da tolerant, macht ihr nur! Solange ihr mir nicht an die Wäsche geht...




Ich weiß noch genau wie du am Japaner den Peter( oder wars der Maggo) angemacht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ne freundin von mir die ist in Würzburg kommt aber im September nach OF



Gut


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch genau wie du am Japaner den Peter( oder wars der Maggo) angemacht hast



echt, wars nur einer der beiden?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> echt, wars nur einer der beiden?!



Gerd, das hätte ich ja jetzt nicht von Dir gedacht


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Bigamist


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich komm heute irgendwie gar nicht in die Pötte. Bin zu nix zu gebrauchen momentan.



Solche Tage habe ich ziemlich oft im Moment. Macht mich immer nachdenklich. Geht aber auch wieder weg.  

Und Du bist mit Deinem tollen HT ein Lichtblick für mich am "enduroverhangenen" Himmel geworden.


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin da tolerant, macht ihr nur! Solange ihr mir nicht an die Wäsche geht...



Es ist viel schlimmer  hast Du es noch nicht gemerkt? ich komme über euch wie ein schatten  ich hole mir die kleinen CCler einen nach dem andern und mache böse FRler aus ihnen  Ich nehme ihnen ihre Mädchenpedale und zwinge sie auf Nagelbrettern zu stehen. Ich nehme ihnen ihre Designstudien und zwinge sie in FullFacehelme

Isccchhhhh bünnnnnn eeesssccchhh 

 THE DEVIL OF BIKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Bigamist



Ne, wahre Männerliebe 

@Caroka: Geht es Dir inzwischen besser?


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Es ist viel schlimmer  hast Du es noch nicht gemerkt? ich komme über euch wie ein schatten  ich hole mir die kleinen CCler einen nach dem andern und mache böse FRler aus ihnen  Ich nehme ihnen ihre Mädchenpedale und zwinge sie auf Nagelbrettern zu stehen. Ich nehme ihnen ihre Designstudien und zwinge sie in FullFacehelme
> 
> Isccchhhhh bünnnnnn eeesssccchhh
> 
> THE DEVIL OF BIKE


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Solche Tage habe ich ziemlich oft im Moment. Macht mich immer nachdenklich. Geht aber auch wieder weg.
> 
> Und Du bist mit Deinem tollen HT ein Lichtblick für mich am "enduroverhangenen" Himmel geworden.



HT=Höllenteil!  Da die Enduros ja vom Himmel kommen!


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Es ist viel schlimmer  hast Du es noch nicht gemerkt? ich komme über euch wie ein schatten  ich hole mir die kleinen CCler einen nach dem andern und mache böse FRler aus ihnen  Ich nehme ihnen ihre Mädchenpedale und zwinge sie auf Nagelbrettern zu stehen. Ich nehme ihnen ihre Designstudien und zwinge sie in FullFacehelme
> 
> Isccchhhhh bünnnnnn eeesssccchhh
> 
> THE DEVIL OF BIKE



Wahrscheinlich habe ich Dich noch nicht gesehen, weil Du erstens zu klein bist einen Schatten auf mich zu werfen und zweitens nicht über mich kommen kannst, da Du mich ja gar nicht einholst!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Solche Tage habe ich ziemlich oft im Moment. Macht mich immer nachdenklich. Geht aber auch wieder weg.
> 
> Und Du bist mit Deinem tollen HT ein Lichtblick für mich am "enduroverhangenen" Himmel geworden.


 Dann sollten wir vielleicht mal wieder ´ne "Tour ab Hofheim" fahren, bei der 100 mm Federweg das Mximum darstellen.  Mal sehen, vielleichte rgibt sich die nächsten Tage kurzfristig was. Ich schreib´s dann in den entsprechenden Thread rein.


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir vielleicht mal wieder ´ne "Tour ab Hofheim" fahren, bei der 100 mm Federweg das Mximum darstellen.  Mal sehen, vielleichte rgibt sich die nächsten Tage kurzfristig was. Ich schreib´s dann in den entsprechenden Thread rein.


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich habe ich Dich noch nicht gesehen, weil Du erstens zu klein bist einen Schatten auf mich zu werfen und zweitens nicht über mich kommen kannst, da Du mich ja gar nicht einholst!



Na klar hole ich dich ein  und wenn es am Hubbel ist


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na klar hole ich dich ein  und wenn es am Hubbel ist



Höchstens, wenn ich genug Sitzfleisch habe, oben lange genug auf Dich zu warten!


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, wahre Männerliebe
> 
> @Caroka: Geht es Dir inzwischen besser?



Viel besser. War heute sogar mit dem Bike in Bad Soden. Der Kopf war nur zu langsam für die Beine und wenn ich gestanden habe, habe ich zu viel geschwitzt, sodass ich gleich wieder heimwärts bin. Doch ich musste heute raus. Ich wusste ja nicht ob die Nackenschmerzen von der Krankheit oder vom Liegen kamen. Sie kamen inzwischen definitiv vom Liegen. Jetzt habe ich nur noch mit meinem Hals und der Nase zu tun. Ist aber, wenn es so bleibt, pillepalle.



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir vielleicht mal wieder ´ne "Tour ab Hofheim" fahren, bei der 100 mm Federweg das Mximum darstellen.  Mal sehen, vielleichte rgibt sich die nächsten Tage kurzfristig was. Ich schreib´s dann in den entsprechenden Thread rein.


Habe ja schon den Dienstag fürs Biken anvisiert (lmb). Fährt jemand von den Anderen noch mit?


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> HT=Höllenteil!  Da die Enduros ja vom Himmel kommen!



Komm.....lass mir meinen Lichtblick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Höchstens, wenn ich genug Sitzfleisch habe, oben lange genug auf Dich zu warten!



Ich sehe schon Du willst es wissen WANN, WO, keine  WAB und es geht um DH


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Komm.....lass mir meinen Lichtblick.



Naja, Du bleibst halt bei den schnellen, harten Kerlen und wir kaufen uns, unserem Alter entsprechend, die gemütlicheren Teile!


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Aber wenn ichs schon mal angeschnitten habe:
> 
> Kennt wer nen guten Tätowierer?



kannst auch nach oberursel zu meinem gehen  der ist sogar das ganze jahr da


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon Du willst es wissen WANN, WO, keine  WAB und es geht um DH



kleiner Witzbold: Du wählst die Waffen und ich muß die Augen schließen?!


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ....Habe ja schon den Dienstag fürs Biken anvisiert (lmb). Fährt jemand von den Anderen noch mit?



Schön, dass es Dir besser geht!  Bist Du schon mal mit dem Lui gefahren? Wie/wo fährt er so?


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kleiner Witzbold: Du wählst die Waffen und ich muß die Augen schließen?!



Du sagtest doch Du bist schneller! also Du kannst den Trail vorgeben mir egal NUR KEINE WAB


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon Du willst es wissen WANN, WO, keine  WAB und es geht um DH



naja hopi da für gerd auch der uphill dazu zählt hat er schon recht - da ist er zu 100% schneller oben auch ohne WAB und wenn ihr ausmacht z.b. hm-altkönig-hm dann wird er wohl auch schneller wieder an der hm sein


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir vielleicht mal wieder ´ne "Tour ab Hofheim" fahren, bei der 100 mm Federweg das Mximum darstellen.  Mal sehen, vielleichte rgibt sich die nächsten Tage kurzfristig was. Ich schreib´s dann in den entsprechenden Thread rein.



ich hab 105 mm am ht. mist, verdammter


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, Du bleibst halt bei den schnellen, harten Kerlen und wir kaufen uns, unserem Alter entsprechend, die gemütlicheren Teile!



......und das aus Deinem Mund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kannst auch nach oberursel zu meinem gehen  der ist sogar das ganze jahr da



in Biebrich gibt es davon mehrere Läden... neben den 4 Blumenläden, den 6 Türken, den 10 Frisörsalons, den 15 Bäckereien,...


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schön, dass es Dir besser geht!  Bist Du schon mal mit dem Lui gefahren? Wie/wo fährt er so?



schnell, verdammt schnell  . einzig sein schaltwerk konnte ihn damals aufhalten, als er sonntags früh bei uns mitfuhr ...


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hab 105 mm am ht. mist, verdammter



So genau nehmen wir es nicht.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> in Biebrich gibt es davon mehrere Läden... neben den 4 Blumenläden, den 6 Türken, den 10 Frisörsalons, den 15 Bäckereien,...



da er aber in oberursel arbeitet würde meiner wohl besser liegen und ich kann ihn halt auch empfehlen


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ......und das aus Deinem Mund.



ich pflege hier meine Wade und denke da bei jedem Aufstehen dran. Naja ok, meine CC-Feile war zwar diejenige, die meine Wade küßte (mit dem Oberrohr), aber dran Schuld war natürlich der Fahrer. In dem Fall hätte mir auch mehr Federweg nicht geholfen. Vielleicht ein kleinerer Radstand, bestimmt aber mehr Fahrtechnik...


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kannst auch nach oberursel zu meinem gehen  der ist sogar das ganze jahr da



Wo ist der denn? Wie ist der von der Qualität und vom Preis?

Und kennste den Körperkult in Homburg? www.koerperkult.tv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So genau nehmen wir es nicht.



ok ich hab nur 120mm vorne (wenn abgesenkt  ) das ist ja auch kaum mehr


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schön, dass es Dir besser geht!  Bist Du schon mal mit dem Lui gefahren? Wie/wo fährt er so?



Nee, ich kenne ihn nicht. Ich lass mich überraschen und hoffe in den Ferien des Öfteren ab Hofheim fahren zu können.


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja hopi da für gerd auch der uphill dazu zählt hat er schon recht - da ist er zu 100% schneller oben auch ohne WAB und wenn ihr ausmacht z.b. hm-altkönig-hm dann wird er wohl auch schneller wieder an der hm sein



ach hoch und eine böse DH runter glaub man nicht das ich so langsam bin.
Wenn ich am Samstag in meinem Tempo weiter gefahren wäre hätte ich auch 20% weniger gebraucht.

aber ich dachte eher so etwas wie den V trail vom altkönig im two cross


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hab 105 mm am ht. mist, verdammter



Du bist raus, Du bist raus, ...



caroka schrieb:


> So genau nehmen wir es nicht.



Doch, doch: @Fux: Du bist raus, Du bist raus, ...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

FR


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juli 2007)

ich kann bis 115 runter (vorn) zählt das auch noch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> FR



und wann jetzt endlich?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Aber wenn ichs schon mal angeschnitten habe:
> 
> Kennt wer nen guten Tätowierer?


Brother Tattoo in Bad Kreuznach. Die machen ´ne sehr gute Qualität zu angemessenen Preisen.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Wo ist der denn? Wie ist der von der Qualität und vom Preis?
> 
> Und kennste den Körperkult in Homburg? www.koerperkult.tv



im körperkult war ich mal drin, nette leute aber hab nix in natura von denen bewusst gesehen. ich habe bestimmt nun schon 10, 12 leute meinen empfohlen und die waren alle zufrieden.

vom preis her ist er wohl beim 1. mal so wie andere auch, auf dauer wird es dann  billiger 

ich pn dir mal die adresse mit nummer


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok ich hab nur 120mm vorne (wenn abgesenkt  ) das ist ja auch kaum mehr



Du darfst natürlich mit, Du fährst ja in der Geschwindigkeit, wo ich noch hin will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Brother Tattoo in Bad Kreuznach. Die machen ´ne sehr gute Qualität zu angemessenen Preisen.



@killerkeks: Komm doch einfach mal mit nach Kreuznach!


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> FR



Hast Du`s gleich mitgenommen?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du`s gleich mitgenommen?



Ne, Frank wird er mal bei Nicolai in Erfahrung bringen wann er ein neues bekommen kann. Ich rechne mit zwei bis drei Monaten...


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und wann jetzt endlich?



Baldmöglichst 

Ich war wirklich sehr angetan vom  FR. Das geht sogar vorne hoch wenn man am Lenker zieht


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne, Frank wird er mal bei Nicolai in Erfahrung bringen wann er ein neues bekommen kann. Ich rechne mit zwei bis drei Monaten...



dann kannst Du ja noch etwas sparen 

Übrings KK kommt fast über den table drüber ALSO DER KLEINERE


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich kann bis 115 runter (vorn) zählt das auch noch



Nee, bei Dir nicht. 

Klar, wir sehen uns doch, oder?


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du darfst natürlich mit, Du fährst ja in der Geschwindigkeit, wo ich noch hin will!



was bergauf? cool


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @killerkeks: Komm doch einfach mal mit nach Kreuznach!



Du willst mich nur zu dir nach Hause locken  

@Hkn 

hab dir mal zurück geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne, Frank wird er mal bei Nicolai in Erfahrung bringen wann er ein neues bekommen kann. Ich rechne mit zwei bis drei Monaten...



Und? Wieviel?

Ich hätte es am liebsten früher, da es in ca. sieben Wochen vielleicht schon wieder an den Gardasee gehen soll...

Allerdings präzisieren sich meine Vorstellungen immer mehr. Und sollte ich wirklich so viel Geld ausgeben, werde ich auch einige Sonderwünsche (Farbe, Ausstattung) haben!

Wieso kauft fUEL sich überhaupt ein neues?


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Du willst mich nur zu dir nach Hause locken
> 
> @Hkn
> 
> hab dir mal zurück geschrieben



wer hat Dir verraten, dass ich in Kreuznach wohne???


----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne, Frank wird er mal bei Nicolai in Erfahrung bringen wann er ein neues bekommen kann. Ich rechne mit zwei bis drei Monaten...



das kann auch länger dauern, je nachdem, welcher rahmen grade gebruzzelt wird  
ist halt keine massenware aus fernost ...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> dann kannst Du ja noch etwas sparen
> 
> Übrings KK kommt fast über den table drüber ALSO DER KLEINERE



Aus KK wird noch was 

@KK: Hats spaß gemacht?


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aus KK wird noch was
> 
> @KK: Hats spaß gemacht?



Sicher  
Muss nur noch üben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juli 2007)

@ Caro: klar doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hätte es am liebsten früher, da es in ca. sieben Wochen vielleicht schon wieder an den Gardasee gehen soll...



Rechne mal mit acht bis zehn Wochen. Solange hat es bei mir schon zweimal gedauert 

Auf gut Deutsch: Für die Hauptsaison seid Ihr etwas spät dran 

Aber der Herbst hat ja auch seine Reize


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aus KK wird noch was
> 
> @KK: Hats spaß gemacht?



Ja er und Crazy werden die neuen Jumpkiller   Uwe wir alten Säcke haben dann ausgedient  vielleicht solltest Du dass mit dem FR doch lassen und wir kaufen uns lieber jeder eine Angel  und setzen uns an einen See


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und? Wieviel?
> 
> Ich hätte es am liebsten früher, da es in ca. sieben Wochen vielleicht schon wieder an den Gardasee gehen soll...
> 
> ...




Du bist ja voll im Urlaubsstress  danach geht es dann ja gleich wieder nach Südtirol  Bin mal gespannt ob Südtirol in Deinen Augen an den Gardasee rankommt.


Wenn Du schon ein Neues dann schon o wie Du es willst und es finanzieren kannst. Ich könnte mir momentan kein neues Leisten  zumindest keines mit der Ausstattung die gerne hätte.


Das neue am FR: 

-Longtravel Gabeln können eingebaut werden
-Die Umlekung würde für Luftdämpfer optimiert
-Das ganze Bike wurde um 6 cm länger, glaub es waren 6 cm, dadurch können dickere Mäntel aufgezogen bis 2,5 aufgezogen werden.  



Es für  ist glaub ich um 6 cm länger und kann dadurch mit bis 2,5er Mänteln fertig wären. Beim Alten weiß ich nicht genau, 2,3er passen aber auf jeden Fall. Die Option auf 2,5 wär mir auch lieber.


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Schleimer


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ja er und Crazy werden die neuen Jumpkiller   Uwe wir alten Säcke haben dann ausgedient  vielleicht solltest Du dass mit dem FR doch lassen und wir kaufen uns lieber jeder eine Angel  und setzen uns an einen See





Frag mich in dreißg Jahren noch mal  Bis dahin bin ich auf dem Trail und jag Junge Karnickel, oder laß mich jagen


Wer war außer KK mit auf der Bahn?


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frag mich in dreißg Jahren noch mal  Bis dahin bin ich auf dem Trail und jag Junge Karnickel, oder laß mich jagen
> 
> 
> *Wer war außer KK mit auf der Bahn?*



Hopi und 2 Bmx Jungs


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Schleimer



Hast ja scheinbar einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Schleimer



dito!


ich mach mich mal ins Bett. Gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hopi und 2 Bmx Jungs



O.K. die kenne ich die Zwei


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das neue am FR:
> 
> -Longtravel Gabeln können eingebaut werden
> -Die Umlekung würde für Luftdämpfer optimiert
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hast ja scheinbar einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen



Jo Hopi ist wie mein alter Fahrlehrer - hart aber herzlich


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> dito!
> 
> 
> ich mach mich mal ins Bett. Gute Nacht ihr Leutz



GN8


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Jo Hopi ist wie mein alter Fahrlehrer - hart aber herzlich



So wurde ich im Eishockey gedrillt und es funzt entweder Du willst es oder Du bist eine Mimose und gibst auf.
UND WER AUFGIBT FÄHRT CC


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Beim Alten weiß ich nicht genau, 2,3er passen aber auf jeden Fall. Die Option auf 2,5 wär mir auch lieber.



dann wird das ja schon mal nix mehr mit der 2,4 betty


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> So wurde ich im Eishockey gedrillt und es funzt entweder Du willst es oder Du bist eine Mimose und gibst auf.
> UND WER AUFGIBT FÄHRT CC



Du bist und bleibst ein Giftzwerg


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich mach mich mal ins Bett. Gute Nacht ihr Leutz



GN8 CR


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann wird das ja schon mal nix mehr mit der 2,4 betty



Der passt auch rein, hat fuel soweit ich weiß schon drin gehabt.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du bist und bleibst ein Giftzwerg



 och gestern war er auch in form


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Lucafabian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das neue am FR:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du bist und bleibst ein Giftzwerg



ICHHHHHH Wie kommst Du denn darauf


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och gestern war er auch in form



Was war gestern?


Bist de de Hubbel gefahren?


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der passt auch rein, hat fuel soweit ich weiß schon drin gehabt.



also doch nicht max 2.3  - wobei ich immer noch nicht genau weiß ob das FR das ideale bike für den von "DIR ANGEDACHTEN KOMPLETTEN ANWENDUNGSBREICH" ist


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Ja isser


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was war gestern?
> 
> 
> Bist de de Hubbel gefahren?



nee bin ich nicht...war da ja heute wieder und schon wieder lagen da die steine anders...schön kreuz und quer...ich kam nicht mal hoch bis zum stamm


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also doch nicht max 2.3  - wobei ich immer noch nicht genau weiß ob das FR das ideale bike für den von "DIR ANGEDACHTEN KOMPLETTEN ANWENDUNGSBREICH" ist



Doch, doch das passt schon  Glaub mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ICHHHHHH Wie kommst Du denn darauf



ich kanns bestätigen


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee bin ich nicht...war da ja heute wieder und schon wieder lagen da die steine anders...schön kreuz und quer...ich kam nicht mal hoch bis zum stamm


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee bin ich nicht...war da ja heute wieder und schon wieder lagen da die steine anders...schön kreuz und quer...ich kam nicht mal hoch bis zum stamm



SO SO LAGEN SIE DASS


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich kanns bestätigen



DIR ZEIGE ICH NOCH MAL WAS


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Doch, doch das passt schon  Glaub mir



naja, das redest du dir vielleicht ein  - aber kauf du mal das bike, vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

Wir sollten mal ne Abstimmung machen,
wer ist der größte Giftzwerg im Fred


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee bin ich nicht...war da ja heute wieder und schon wieder lagen da die steine anders...schön kreuz und quer...ich kam nicht mal hoch bis zum stamm



KAM ER GESTERN AUCH NICHT "PETZ"


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> SO SO LAGEN SIE DASS



auch wenn du meinst das es ne ausrede ist...wenigstens hochfahren wollte ich...


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> DIR ZEIGE ICH NOCH MAL WAS



du zeigst mir was? ich war ja noch nicht auf der bahn mit dir...bis jetzt beschränkt sich das zeigen eher auf bissige kommentare


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du zeigst mir was? ich war ja noch nicht auf der bahn mit dir...bis jetzt beschränkt sich das zeigen eher auf bissige kommentare



moment moment ich habe Dir gezeigt wie man den HUBBEL fährt, nur Du hast dich für das tragen entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du bist ja voll im Urlaubsstress  danach geht es dann ja gleich wieder nach Südtirol  Bin mal gespannt ob Südtirol in Deinen Augen an den Gardasee rankommt.
> 
> 
> Wenn Du schon ein Neues dann schon o wie Du es willst und es finanzieren kannst. Ich könnte mir momentan kein neues Leisten  zumindest keines mit der Ausstattung die gerne hätte.
> ...



Aber dafür ein neues?!

Wichtig ist ja vorn ein dicker Reifen!

Was für eine Ausstattung hättest Du denn gerne? Bei der Farbe kann ich mich noch nicht zwischen Bronze und Nachtblau netscheiden.

Urlaubsstress habe ich nicht wirklich. Gardasee ist halt deutlich günstiger, als Südtirol. Ich hoffe, dass Südtirol anders ist! Sollte ich mir kein neues Rad kaufen, muß ich da mit meinem Trek hin.


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber dafür ein neues?!
> 
> Wichtig ist ja vorn ein dicker Reifen!
> 
> ...



NACH MEINEM WISSEN HÄNGT DAS ABER NICHT VOM RAHMEN AB, SONDERN VON DER GABEL


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Ich muss doch meinem Ruf als gaaaarrr giftig Zwerg getreu werden


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> moment moment ich habe Dir gezeigt wie man den HUBBEL fährt, nur Du hast dich für das tragen entschieden



da kommste aber schon zu spät das hat mir CR und der lugga auch schon gezeigt. bei denen sah es auch nicht wirklich schwer aus. zum glück kann ich aber noch selbst entscheiden was ich fahre und was nicht


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> NACH MEINEM WISSEN HÄNGT DAS ABER NICHT VOM RAHMEN AB, SONDERN VON DER GABEL



Eben deswegen habe ich es geschrieben!  Fährst Du genauso, wie Du schreibst?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber dafür ein neues?!
> 
> Wichtig ist ja vorn ein dicker Reifen!
> 
> ...



Ich denke wir können selbst entscheiden welche Trails gefahren werden.


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eben deswegen habe ich es geschrieben!  Fährst Du genauso, wie Du schreibst?



KLAR IMMER HART AM LIMIT


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eben deswegen habe ich es geschrieben!  Fährst Du genauso, wie Du schreibst?



schlechter


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schlechter



man musst Du alles verraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schlechter



= schlechter auf-dem-boden-rum-roll-lachender-smiley?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> = schlechter auf-dem-boden-rum-roll-lachender-smiley?



Falsch!


Bin jetzt weg


----------



## Tech3 (1. Juli 2007)

Nacht 
Ich geh auch gleich pennen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2007)

Leutz ich bin auch für heute weg,...

... war ein genialer Bke-Tag 

GN8


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> = schlechter auf-dem-boden-rum-roll-lachender-smiley?



er lacht über den Auspruch "schlechter". Ok?


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Gute Nacht Frühaufsteher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

GN8 ihr


----------



## fUEL (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


Du derfst da ja ned mitfarn 115 u turnsteak


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Will denn keiner am Di ab Hofheim mit?  
Wenn ich schon mal fahre.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Will denn keiner am Di ab Hofheim mit?
> Wenn ich schon mal fahre.



wer will schon als taunusbimmelbahn mit nem ICE mitfahren


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du derfst da ja ned mitfarn 115 u turnsteak



oh doch, geht ja bis 85 runter! 

welche Farbe bekommt Dein neues FR?


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wer will schon als taunusbimmelbahn mit nem ICE mitfahren



    Dafür liebe ich Dich.     
Ich war gerade krank.


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Will denn keiner am Di ab Hofheim mit?
> Wenn ich schon mal fahre.



Na eben deswegen ja nicht! 

Ich schau mal, ob ich am Di nach 40km noch fahren kann.


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na eben deswegen ja nicht!
> 
> Ich schau mal, ob ich am Di nach 40km noch fahren kann.



Och, jetzt jammer doch nicht.


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo, Du kannst bestimmt am Dienstag, oder?

Was ist mit Dir RH?


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Och, jetzt jammer doch nicht.



doch, auf so einem hohen Niveau, muß man permanent im Training bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

der gerd iss ein noch größerer jammerlappen als ich weil er nämlich trotz angblicher beschwerden abgeht wie nicht recht gescheit. 

ich habs im hofheimer frd schon geschrieben, wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei. einzige bedingung: es wird nicht gerast....


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der gerd iss ein noch größerer jammerlappen als ich weil er nämlich trotz angblicher beschwerden abgeht wie nicht recht gescheit.
> 
> ich habs im hofheimer frd schon geschrieben, wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei. einzige bedingung: es wird nicht gerast....



Oh, Du mein Lieblingsplauscher.  Was Du möchtest.


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Mir geht's so gut........


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Ich hab gerade meinen Kommunikativen..... wo seid Ihr?


----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

ups, ich mach mich dann demnächst als wunderheiler selbstständig.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Maggo, Du kannst bestimmt am Dienstag, oder?
> 
> Was ist mit Dir RH?



bin am fließband von 9-9


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ups, ich mach mich dann demnächst als wunderheiler selbstständig.



 Genehmigt  Ist das richtig geschrieben? Sieht so komisch aus.


----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

@hirsch: das sind genau null minutos. dann hast du also 24h zeit fürs biken.


----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genehmigt  Ist das richtig geschrieben? Sieht so komisch aus.



sieht komisch aus, iss aber wohl richtig. falls da nicht ein rechtschreibreformer dran rumgedreht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der gerd iss ein noch größerer jammerlappen als ich weil er nämlich trotz angblicher beschwerden abgeht wie nicht recht gescheit.
> 
> ich habs im hofheimer frd schon geschrieben, wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei. einzige bedingung: es wird nicht gerast....



Sollte ich es schaffen, hast Du Gesellschaft!


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> bin am fließband von 9-9



Och, nö. Wir sind schon soooooo lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren.


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hirsch: das sind genau null minutos. dann hast du also 24h zeit fürs biken.



Recht hasde


----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sollte ich es schaffen, hast Du Gesellschaft!



klar, wir sollten nur an die walky talkies denken, damit wir von vorne nach hinten plasuchen können.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hirsch: das sind genau null minutos. dann hast du also 24h zeit fürs biken.



  








komm fressen


----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> komm fressen



was gibts?? isses genauso wie beim letzen mal? dann überleg ich mir das nochmal...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

.......direkt jetzt loszurasen!


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar, wir sollten nur an die walky talkies denken, damit wir von vorne nach hinten plasuchen können.



Wie?  Du willst nicht auf mich warten?!


----------



## fUEL (1. Juli 2007)

1. Das neue FR kann hinten bis zu 2.6 dicke Reifen aufnehmen
2. Das alte kann bis zu 2.5 aufnehmen, sofern die nicht von Schwalbe sind weil dann wären diese 2.8, da diese Firma Ballonreifen baut. 
Maxis Reifen in 2.5 passen in das bisherige FR ohne Probleme rein.
2.5 Reifen von Continental ( Diesel ) schleifen am Umwerfer, nich

t am yoke und nicht an den Streben ergo mit Rohloff oder Singlepeed sollte im bisherigen FR alles gefahren werden können, was noch bergauf pedalierbar ist.

Eine 36 bezeichnet man auch als Long Travel Gabel und die passte bislang auch gut.
Neues Modell darf aber auch mit 170 er Gabeln wie der 66 gefahren werden.
Einbauhöhe der Gabel 2 cm höher mgl.

Neues Modell hat die Option auf eine hintere Steckachse.

Die Ausstattung würde ich wahrscheinlich wieder so ziemlich genauso machen wie bisher, da es wenige Bikes gibt, die dergestalt universell einsetzbar sind und das in jedem Bereich auf sehr hohem Niveau.

Das Teil geht auch viel besser bergauf als manch ein CC bike.

Die Hinterbaulänge ist 2,6 cm länger geworden wodurch die Kolission mit dem Umwerfer bei Ballonreifen vom Tisch ist.

Ein Nicolai FR ist mit nichts zu vergleichen, schon gar nicht mit einem C.

Die Mitbewerber von Nicolai sind in dem Segment:


Intense Elsworth Commencal Lappiere 

Kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.

Bei der Farbwahl : Schwarz anodisiert mit schwarzen Decals oder Pink Ballet girl camouflage


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar, wir sollten nur an die walky talkies denken, damit wir von vorne nach hinten plasuchen können.



der war gut...aber gerd wartet ja immer bzw. fährt dann langsamer...das verkürzt dann den abstand von von nicht mehr sichtbar auf ganz klein am horizont


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was gibts?? isses genauso wie beim letzen mal? dann überleg ich mir das nochmal...........



vorspeise ziegenkäse mit provencalischer confiure de figues


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade meinen Kommunikativen..... wo seid Ihr?



Hebst Du mir einen Schluck auf?!


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Leute, ich muss in die Heia.

GN8 
 Geht es mir gut.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Leute, ich muss in die Heia.
> 
> GN8
> Geht es mir gut.



GN8 caro


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> vorspeise ziegenkäse mit provencalischer confiure de figues



Beim Hirsch ist es immer gut.


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der war gut...aber gerd wartet ja immer bzw. fährt dann langsamer...das verkürzt dann den abstand von von nicht mehr sichtbar auf ganz klein am horizont



Gar nicht wahr! Samstag war ich ganz gesittet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hebst Du mir einen Schluck auf?!


----------



## fUEL (1. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der war gut...aber gerd wartet ja immer bzw. fährt dann langsamer...das verkürzt dann den abstand von von nicht mehr sichtbar auf ganz klein am horizont


 
Du verwechselst dem Gerd seine Stärke mit deiner Schwäche.
Kette rechts und feste treten - dann wird es was 

Frag den Thomas der tritt sein Rohloff Nicolai zügig  und in Würde  bergauf und jammert nicht rum sondern hält mit 


Sorry aber manchmal muss es raus


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2007)

Endgültig


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 1. Das neue FR kann hinten bis zu 2.6 dicke Reifen aufnehmen
> 2. Das alte kann bis zu 2.5 aufnehmen, sofern die nicht von Schwalbe sind weil dann wären diese 2.8, da diese Firma Ballonreifen baut.
> Maxis Reifen in 2.5 passen in das bisherige FR ohne Probleme rein.
> 2.5 Reifen von Continental ( Diesel ) schleifen am Umwerfer, nich
> ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .......direkt jetzt loszurasen!



Maggo, komm schnell, habe den DVD-REC. programmiert, jeztz schaltet er nicht mehr ab


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du verwechselst dem Gerd seine Stärke mit deiner Schwäche.
> Kette rechts und feste treten - dann wird es was
> 
> Frag den Thomas der tritt sein Rohloff Nicolai zügig  und in Würde  bergauf und jammert nicht rum sondern hält mit
> ...



genau, ich jammere da lieber ein wenig mehr!! 

Das muß halt auch raus!


----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ein Nicolai FR ist mit nichts zu vergleichen, schon gar nicht mit einem C.



hatten wir das die tage nicht schon oft genung???  ich glaube auch nicht je einen post gelesen zu haben wo irgendetwas in der art behauptet wurde. wir sind hier ja hoffentlich alle alt genug um nen mazda mx5 mit ner viper zu vergleichen. 

nicolai baut zweifelsohne sehr erhabene räder und ich gönne jedem der eines unterm arsch hat selbiges. trotzdem find ichs etwas überzogen in jedem zweiten post drauf aufmerksam machen zu müssen und vorallem nicht mit unfairen vergleichen zwischen nem rad was komplett bestückt soviel kostet wie bei nicoali der nackte rahmen, letztendlich ist der der draufsitzt maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich wies am ende aussieht und ich finde der crazy macht das ganz gut, auch mit nem low budget rad für immerhin 2500euro.


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hatten wir das die tage nicht schon oft genung???  ich glaube auch nicht je einen post gelesen zu haben wo irgendetwas in der art behauptet wurde. wir sind hier ja hoffentlich alle alt genug um nen mazda mx5 mit ner viper zu vergleichen.
> 
> nicolai baut zweifelsohne sehr erhabene räder und ich gönne jedem der eines unterm arsch hat selbiges. trotzdem find ichs etwas überzogen in jedem zweiten post drauf aufmerksam machen zu müssen und vorallem nicht mit unfairen vergleichen zwischen nem rad was komplett bestückt soviel kostet wie bei nicoali der nackte rahmen, letztendlich ist der der draufsitzt maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich wies am ende aussieht und ich finde der crazy macht das ganz gut, auch mit nem low budget rad für immerhin 2500euro.



 WORD


----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Maggo, komm schnell, habe den DVD-REC. programmiert, jeztz schaltet er nicht mehr ab



zieh den stecker!!!! und les ein gutes buch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hatten wir das die tage nicht schon oft genung???  ich glaube auch nicht je einen post gelesen zu haben wo irgendetwas in der art behauptet wurde. wir sind hier ja hoffentlich alle alt genug um nen mazda mx5 mit ner viper zu vergleichen.
> 
> nicolai baut zweifelsohne sehr erhabene räder und ich gönne jedem der eines unterm arsch hat selbiges. trotzdem find ichs etwas überzogen in jedem zweiten post drauf aufmerksam machen zu müssen und vorallem nicht mit unfairen vergleichen zwischen nem rad was komplett bestückt soviel kostet wie bei nicoali der nackte rahmen, letztendlich ist der der draufsitzt maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich wies am ende aussieht und ich finde der crazy macht das ganz gut, auch mit nem low budget rad für immerhin 2500euro.



alles im grünen Bereich! Der Gresi weiß das auch!!


----------



## fUEL (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hatten wir das die tage nicht schon oft genung??? ich glaube auch nicht je einen post gelesen zu haben wo irgendetwas in der art behauptet wurde. wir sind hier ja hoffentlich alle alt genug um nen mazda mx5 mit ner viper zu vergleichen.
> 
> nicolai baut zweifelsohne sehr erhabene räder und ich gönne jedem der eines unterm arsch hat selbiges. trotzdem find ichs etwas überzogen in jedem zweiten post drauf aufmerksam machen zu müssen und vorallem nicht mit unfairen vergleichen zwischen nem rad was komplett bestückt soviel kostet wie bei nicoali der nackte rahmen, letztendlich ist der der draufsitzt maßgeblich dafür verantwortlich wies am ende aussieht und ich finde der crazy macht das ganz gut, auch mit nem low budget rad für immerhin 2500euro.


 

Schatzi ich bin zu müde um es dir rauszusuchen aber ich piß hier nicht dauernd die anderen an aber die Canyon Fraktion pisst dauernd in unsere Richtung.
Ich hab nie was gegen dem C´razy seine Fahrkünste gesagt und wir gehen jetz besser alle mal schlafen bevor noch mehr Mist rauskommt.

Hier meinen die Mazda Fahrer wohl was mitreden zu können über die Fahreigenschaften und Allroundtauglichkeiten der von dir zum Vergleich herbeigezogenen Viper., die von den Jungs noch keiner je gefahren hat.

Man steigt von der Seite aufs Pferd ............ und das wird immer so bleiben ausser bei Zorro 
Basta!!!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zieh den stecker!!!! und les ein gutes buch....



OK, habe die Sicherung rausgeschlagen mit dem Hinterbau, ist nun kaputt. Vielleicht wird mein Taschengeld erhöht, dann kauf ich mir ein NickelEi


----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .



Danke! Du verstehst mich


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Danke! Du verstehst mich



oh, wenn das so ist:

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, wenn das so ist:
> 
> .



ja, ich höre............


----------



## fUEL (1. Juli 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> OK, habe die Sicherung rausgeschlagen mit dem Hinterbau, ist nun kaputt. Vielleicht wird mein Taschengeld erhöht, dann kauf ich mir ein NickelEi


 

Gehen wir sammeln???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gehen wir sammeln???



....


----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

ich geh jetzt ins bett. 

und nochmal  zum verständnis:

ich verstehe einfach nicht, was so schlimm daran ist, dass wir unterschiedliche räder unterschiedlicher fabrikanten mit auf dem trail haben. anstatt uns wie kumpels zu verhalten wird hier mehr und mehr das material und die bezugsquelle in den vordergrund gerückt. sicher gibts schickere und durchdachtere,exklusivere und hochwertiger verarbeitete materialien am markt, das ist wie überall. ich hab nen kumpel der fährt nen uralten polo und trotzdem hab ich ihn lieb, genau wie den der seinen 1er golf liebevoll reatauriert hat und das teil nur bei sonnenschein aus der garage holt. ich kenne leute die haben ein 5000euro soundsystem und andere halt keins. alles sind meine freunde/kumpels kollegen und ich würde NIEMALS auf die idee kommen auf deren material rumzuhacken. das törnt mich richtig ab....


ich bin seeeehr schwer enttäuscht, weil ich diesen platz als einen in erinnerung hatte an dem die leute einfach spass hatten ihre zeit zu miteinander zu verbringen. mittlerweile kann ich das nicht mehr wahrnehmen und das macht mich auf eine merkwürdige art und weise traurig und stinkesauer zugleich.

gute nacht.


----------



## Arachne (1. Juli 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ja, ich höre............



den "." vom Maggo hattest Du verstanden...


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Juli 2007)

Hi Arachne & Roter Hirsch,

am 8.7. werde ich mit padres-team nach Erbesenkopf fahren. Er startet für die Kurzstrecke und somit um 12:00. Ich/wir starten bereits um 10:00. Ich hoffe es gibt nicht das Chaos wie in Kiedrich, hoffentlich.... und wenn, diesmal stelle ich weiter vorne an!!!


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt ins bett.
> 
> ich verstehe einfach nicht, was so schlimm daran ist, dass wir unterschiedliche räder unterschiedlicher fabrikanten mit auf dem trail haben.



Heute fuhr ich ein DH von einem Freund.

Das Lapierre DH 230. Ein Monster von Bike es fuhr sich jedoch nicht schwerer als mein jetziges Gemini 2000/3000 trotz 20kg Gesamtgewicht.


----------



## fUEL (2. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt ins bett.
> 
> und nochmal zum verständnis:
> 
> ...


 

Du musst echt nen scheißtag gehabt haben heut  - tut mir leid für dich.

Das ist ein Forum in dem immer wieder Kontroverse aufbrechen werden.

Komisch find ich das auch, denn ich fühle mich in keinster Weise von Deiner Ansprache betroffen.

Dann machts mal gut hier


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> jedoch nicht schwerer als mein jetziges Gemini 2000/3000 trotz 20kg Gesamtgewicht.
> 
> ]



Berg rauf oder runter


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Berg rauf oder runter



In Frankfurt ein paar Jumps und Treppenrattern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du musst echt nen scheißtag gehabt haben heut  - tut mir leid für dich.
> 
> Das ist ein Forum in dem immer wieder Kontroverse aufbrechen werden.
> 
> ...



ER MEINTE ABER DICH

es kann nicht jeder ein Nicolai kaufen! Und ein Nicolai macht dich auch nicht zu einem bessern Menschen geschweige denn zu einen bessern Fahrer.Und Nicolai ist auch nicht das Maß aller Dinge.


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt ins bett.
> 
> und nochmal  zum verständnis:
> 
> ...



Ich empfinde auch, dass sich diese Kommunikationsplattform verändert hat. Früher (als alles noch aus Holz war...) war sie für mich kuscheliger, intimer. Mittlerweile ist sie gewachsen und wir haben uns verändert. Wir sind nicht mehr so gleichförmig,  dadurch kann ich aber auch nicht mehr mit jedem so wie früher. Und das hat nichts damit zu tun, welches Auto ich (nicht) fahre und welche Autos die anderen fahren. Entsprechende Beiträge lassen mich da völlig cool!  Ich habe auch nicht den Eindruck, dass das hier Hauptthema ist. Für mich ist es wichtig mich nicht so dolle reizen zu lassen, eher mal cool zu bleiben. So klappt es bisher immer noch mit dem Plauschfred und mir.


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> In Frankfurt ein paar Jumps und Treppenrattern.



ja so ein echtes DH Bike macht laune  Und fällst Du jetzt auch in das ANSCHAFFUNGSFIEBER was hier ausgebrochen ist


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Berg rauf oder runter



In Frankfurt ein paar Jumps und Treppenrattern.

Mir gefallen die Räder mit den Schwingen über der Kette am besten.

Dazu gehört das Orange 224







Morewood Ndiza





Pan FReude Elite


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> In Frankfurt ein paar Jumps und Treppenrattern.
> 
> Mir gefallen die Räder mit den Schwingen über der Kette am besten.



Und wie sieht es mit dem Kona Stab aus?


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ja so ein echtes DH Bike macht laune  Und fällst Du jetzt auch in das ANSCHAFFUNGSFIEBER was hier ausgebrochen ist



Nein, ich habe kein Anschaffungsfieber, eher ein Traumfieber. Mir ist auch mein Gemini ans Herz gewachsen, so wie früher der Käfer einem ans Herz gewachsen ist. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, die Chassis bleibt für ewig und ich tune ein wenig das Bike mit neuer Farbe oder neuen Teilen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit dem Kona Stab aus?



Leider nein, das Kona Stab ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber die obere Schwinge sieht so künstlich hoch aus. Das ist nicht mehr elegant. Man könnte von der Seite glauben es wäre ein Gepäckträger.... dennoch, für eine Tour mit Satteltaschen (?!?) wäre es das richtige Bike.


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe kein Anschaffungsfieber, eher ein Traumfieber. Mir ist auch mein Gemini ans Herz gewachsen, so wie früher der Käfer einem ans Herz gewachsen ist. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, die Chassis bleibt für ewig und ich tune ein wenig das Bike mit neuer Farbe oder neuen Teilen.



Da hast Du Glück  ich brauche leider einen andern Rahmen weil meiner für mehr als ich jetzt mache nicht geeignet ist. Aber vor einem neuen FR/DH Bike kommt erst mal das Dirtbike


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

Na wart mal ab, da kommen neue  dann wird bestimmt auch die schwinge  am Stab verschwinden, am Stinky ist sie es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da hast Du Glück  ich brauche leider einen andern Rahmen weil meiner für mehr als ich jetzt mache nicht geeignet ist. Aber vor einem neuen FR/DH Bike kommt erst mal das Dirtbike



Irgendwo habe ich ein Film mit dem Rahmenbruch gesehen. Glück, dass dir nicht mehr passiert ist. Die Dirts sind nicht teuer. 

Mit meinen 63kg Fahrergewicht lachen die DH-Bikes selbst am härtesten Gardasee-Trail.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du verwechselst dem Gerd seine Stärke mit deiner Schwäche.
> Kette rechts und feste treten - dann wird es was



fuel ich glaub du bist nicht ganz auf dem laufenden...die ansprüche wie gerd oder du bzw. wahltho habe ich nicht. ich habs nicht eilig bergauf und wenn es bei ner tour tempo langsam heißt dann gehe ich einfach mal von langsam aus. 

ihr fahrt das 3 bis 5 fache im jahr...da mach ich mir keine illusionen. ich komme bis jetzt überall rauf wo ich rauf wollte, wenn der schmackes in den beinen halt nicht zum treten reicht, schieben geht immer.

spar dir die altklugensprüche...du bist auch nicht der biker vor dem herrn...sorry das musste auch mal raus


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Irgendwo habe ich ein Film mit dem Rahmenbruch gesehen. Glück, dass dir nicht mehr passiert ist. Die Dirts sind nicht teuer.
> 
> Mit meinen 63kg Fahrergewicht lachen die DH-Bikes selbst am härtesten Gardasee-Trail.



MKir ist noch kein Rahmen gebrochen  NOCH NICHT!

Meinst Du den hier 


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1016865

Ja das war ein dummer kleiner Fehler


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na wart mal ab, da kommen neue  dann wird bestimmt auch die schwinge  am Stab verschwinden, am Stinky ist sie es.



Ein Profi dürfte beim downhillen mit dem Bike Probleme bekommen?


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> MKir ist noch kein Rahmen gebrochen  NOCH NICHT!
> 
> Meinst Du den hier
> 
> ...



Genau! Dennoch auch die Felge ist teuer. Mir wäre nicht zum Lachen zumute.


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ein Profi dürfte beim downhillen mit dem Bike Probleme bekommen?



Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> MKir ist noch kein Rahmen gebrochen  NOCH NICHT!
> 
> Meinst Du den hier
> 
> ...



Es muß doch nicht unbedingt ein Fehler sein zuerst mit dem Vorderrad aufzukommen!?


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Juli 2007)

So Leudd, ich schließe hiermit den Abend GN8


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Warum?



Bei der Geometrie wird alles vom Dämpfer gefordert.


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Bei der Geometrie wird alles vom Dämpfer gefordert.



WIRD ES DAS NICHT IMMER  

Aber das Stinky ist eigentlich eins der wirklich guten ParkBikes wie dass neue wird muss man noch sehen.

Also GN8


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es muß doch nicht unbedingt ein Fehler sein zuerst mit dem Vorderrad aufzukommen!?



Doch ist es immer!  Beide zur gleichen Zeit oder erst Hinten. Aber das Giant neigt zum abtauchen. Aus dem Grund bin ich auch schon NOSE DIVE Profi


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du musst echt nen scheißtag gehabt haben heut  - tut mir leid für dich.
> 
> Das ist ein Forum in dem immer wieder Kontroverse aufbrechen werden.
> 
> ...



du fühlst dich eh recht oft unschuldig. 

ich glaube nicht das hier jemand meinte das das canyon besser ist als ein nicolai. wir haben verschiedene bikes vorgeschlagen und dabei war natürlich auch canyon dabei, da diese ein sehr gutes preis/leistungsverhältnis haben. da lugga meinte er wolle nicht zuviel geld ausgeben war dieser vorschlag nicht abwegig.

in einem hast du recht, ich bin noch kein nicolai gefahren und? ich kann trotzdem sagen das nicolai gute räder baut, genauso wie ich behaupten kann das santa cruz, kona und und und tolle bikes baut.


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> trotzdem sagen das nicolai gute räder baut, genauso wie ich behaupten kann das trek, santa cruz, kona und und und tolle bikes baut.



Nehm mal Trek aus der Auflistung


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nehm mal Trek aus der Auflistung



hihi das dachte ich mir eben beim lesen auch


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

wenn das alles ab morgen nicht wieder Mord und Todschlag gibt... 

...ganz egal, wie wahr es ist...


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nehm mal Trek aus der Auflistung





habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi das dachte ich mir eben beim lesen auch



Dumpfbacken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

kennst Du nicht den schönen Spruch

TREK ist Dreck 

und 

wenn es nicht hält war´s FELT


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn das alles ab morgen nicht wieder Mord und Todschlag gibt...
> 
> ...ganz egal, wie wahr es ist...



Für die Wahrheit muss man auch bereit sein zu kämpfen


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Für die Wahrheit muss man auch bereit sein zu kämpfen



um miteinander umgehen zu können, hilft es auch manchmal nicht alles offen auszusprechen. Das tut einem selbst nicht weh und man tut damit anderen nicht weh. Rücksichtnahme, Respekt gehört meiner Meinung nach zum sozialen Verhalten.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn das alles ab morgen nicht wieder Mord und Todschlag gibt...
> 
> ...ganz egal, wie wahr es ist...



naja, manchmal muss es raus. bin es ja schon gewohnt 



Arachne schrieb:


> Dumpfbacken!



hihi


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Für die Wahrheit muss man auch bereit sein zu kämpfen



 wo haste denn den spruch geklaut


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wo haste denn den spruch geklaut



selbt geschraubt


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> um miteinander umgehen zu können, hilft es auch manchmal nicht alles offen auszusprechen. Das tut einem selbst nicht weh und man tut damit anderen nicht weh. Rücksichtnahme, Respekt gehört meiner Meinung nach zum sozialen Verhalten.



du hast schon recht, nur hält hier jemand seine meinung für die einzig richtige und deshalb muss hin und wieder der ein oder andere, diese person darauf hinweisen das es vielleicht doch nicht so ist.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> selbt geschraubt



eh net  irgendein hollywoodschinken...


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> um miteinander umgehen zu können, hilft es auch manchmal nicht alles offen auszusprechen. Das tut einem selbst nicht weh und man tut damit anderen nicht weh. Rücksichtnahme, Respekt gehört meiner Meinung nach zum sozialen Verhalten.



zu thema soziales Verhalten kann ich Dir mal folgendes sagen! Wenn sich hier einige besser gestellte hinstellen und Ihr Edelmarke als das Maß aller Dinge hinstellen. Und auch sonst nur mit Ihrer Wirtschaftlichen überlegenheit angeben. Ist das mehr als UNSOZIAL! das ander Wort dafür erspare ich mir.
Aber noch viel schlimmer ist es Leute davon zu überzeugen, die vielleicht es sich nicht mal so nebenbei kaufen können dass diese Bikes ein muss sind.
Jeder kann sich Kaufen was er will aber Ihr solltet mal aufhören euren Material-Fetischismus mit dieser "Religionsähnlichkeit" zu betreiben. 

HÖRT DOCH MAL AUF EUCH WIE KINDER ZU BENEHMEN 

MEIN SPIELZEUG IST ABER DAS BESTE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> eh net  irgendein hollywoodschinken...



OK ICH GEBE ES ZU! RAMBO


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> zu thema soziales Verhalten kann ich Dir mal folgendes sagen! Wenn sich hier einige besser gestellte hinstellen und Ihr Edelmarke als das Maß aller Dinge hinstellen. Und auch sonst nur mit Ihrer Wirtschaftlichen überlegenheit angeben. Ist das mehr als UNSOZIAL! das ander Wort dafür erspare ich mir.
> Aber noch viel schlimmer ist es Leute davon zu überzeugen, die vielleicht es sich nicht mal so nebenbei kaufen können dass diese Bikes ein muss sind.
> Jeder kann sich Kaufen was er will aber Ihr solltet mal aufhören euren Material-Fetischismus mit dieser "Religionsähnlichkeit" zu betreiben.
> 
> ...



Wer ihr? Du pauschalisierst öfter mal. Wo habe ich denn einen Materialfetischismus? Wer schimpft hier auf einzelne Marken (Trek)? Irgendwie beschreibst Du Dein Verhalten...

Bei dem anderen gebe ich Dir Recht, ich ignoriere es halt.


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du hast schon recht, nur hält hier jemand seine meinung für die einzig richtige und deshalb muss hin und wieder der ein oder andere, diese person darauf hinweisen das es vielleicht doch nicht so ist.



jajaja, aber...


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer ihr? Du pauschalisierst öfter mal. Wo habe ich denn einen Materialfetischismus? Wer schimpft hier auf einzelne Marken (Trek)? Irgendwie beschreibst Du Dein Verhalten...
> 
> Bei dem anderen gebe ich Dir Recht, ich ignoriere es halt.



DAS MIT DRECK IST ALLGEMEIN BEKANNT

Aber kauf Dir mal das Nicolai wenn Du glaubst das es dann besser läuft


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> jajaja, aber...



das ist genau das problem...zweischneidiges schwert...sagt man nix ändert sich nichts, sagt man was gibts dicke luft und es ändert sich nix


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> DAS MIT DRECK IST ALLGEMEIN BEKANNT
> 
> Aber kauf Dir mal das Nicolai wenn Du glaubst das es dann besser läuft



hopi *aus* - das nicolai ist für den gerd GARANTIERT ein besser geeignetes rad, als sein trek. gerd hat auch nicht so die airtime-ambitionen wie so manche anderen hier im thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> DAS MIT DRECK IST ALLGEMEIN BEKANNT
> 
> Aber kauf Dir mal das Nicolai wenn Du glaubst das es dann besser läuft



Ich sage ja, Du bist hier der Markenfetischist! Was soll denn jetzt der Spruch über Nikolai? Du hast selbst gesagt, dass das nach den Erfahrungen einiger Deiner Kumpels prima Räder wären! Und solltest Du meine "Fahrkünste" damit meinen, versuchst Du einfach persönlich beleidigend zu sein, obwohl Du mich gar nicht kennst. Nur weil ich Dir vielleicht widerspreche. Glaubst Du, dass zeugt von sozialem Verhalten? Ich glaube die meisten hier sind wesentlich toleranter als Du!


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das ist genau das problem...zweischneidiges schwert...sagt man nix ändert sich nichts, sagt man was gibts dicke luft und es ändert sich nix



hmmm, dann bist Du der bessere Optimist. Irgendwie glaube ich nicht wirklich, dass man genügend Veränderungen herbeiführen könnte...


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hopi *aus* - das nicolai ist für den gerd GARANTIERT ein besser geeignetes rad, als sein trek. gerd hat auch nicht so die airtime-ambitionen wie so manche anderen hier im thread



stimmt nur teilweise.

Das Trek ist immer noch super geeignet für mich. Ich muß derzeit ja täglich 40-50km flach fahren. Aber nicht nur dafür ist das Trek prima geeignet. Auch für 90% der anderen Wege, die wir bisher gefahren sind ist es sehr gut geeignet. Da das extrem ruppige aber manchmal sehr viel (immer mehr) Spaß macht, ist ein stabileres Rad mit mehr Federweg angesagt. Und alles, was ich bisher hörte ist, dass das Nikolai dafür sehr gut geeignet ist. Auch für Airtime! 20m Drops werde ich damit sicherlich niemals anstreben.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich sage ja, Du bist hier der Markenfetischist! Was soll denn jetzt der Spruch über Nikolai? Du hast selbst gesagt, dass das nach den Erfahrungen einiger Deiner Kumpels prima Räder wären! Und solltest Du meine "Fahrkünste" damit meinen, versuchst Du einfach persönlich beleidigend zu sein, obwohl Du mich gar nicht kennst. Nur weil ich Dir vielleicht widerspreche. Glaubst Du, dass zeugt von sozialem Verhalten? Ich glaube die meisten hier sind wesentlich toleranter als Du!



nu schwappt es vielleicht doch etwas hoch. hopi sagt ja garnix gegen nicolai, nur ist halt nicolai genauso wenig die ultimativlösung für jeden, wie es irgend eine andere marke ist.

nicolai bikes machen aber aus einem schlechten fahrer keinen guten bzw. würde ich z.b. mit nem nicolai auch nicht mehr springen als ich zur zeit springe. ich denke das wollte er eigentlich damit sagen.

und jeder soll sich natürlich das bike kaufen was er möchte und wenn du und lugga ein nicolai fr kauft dann freu ich mich mit euch über das bike. niemals nicht würde ich sagen das ihr es nicht kaufen sollt


----------



## Veggja (2. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> war noch nie verheiratet  bin noch nicht mal auf dem Gedanken gekommen




  hmmm   gut zu wissen  

dann muss ich mir jemand andern suchen


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> stimmt nur teilweise.
> 
> Das Trek ist immer noch super geeignet für mich. Ich muß derzeit ja täglich 40-50km flach fahren. Aber nicht nur dafür ist das Trek prima geeignet. Auch für 90% der anderen Wege, die wir bisher gefahren sind ist es sehr gut geeignet. Da das extrem ruppige aber manchmal sehr viel (immer mehr) Spaß macht, ist ein stabileres Rad mit mehr Federweg angesagt. Und alles, was ich bisher hörte ist, dass das Nikolai dafür sehr gut geeignet ist. Auch für Airtime! 20m Drops werde ich damit sicherlich niemals anstreben.



das mit den 20m drops unterschreibe ich ungesehen...mir würden die 80 cm im gelände schon reichen


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> hmmm   gut zu wissen
> 
> dann muss ich mir jemand andern suchen



dann mal viel glück bei der suche


----------



## Veggja (2. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> en richtiger Kerl trifft auch noch von der Tür aus



und danach ist Klo putzen angesagt, falls man(n) doch kein *richtiger Kerl* ist...


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nu schwappt es vielleicht doch etwas hoch. hopi sagt ja garnix gegen nicolai, nur ist halt nicolai genauso wenig die ultimativlösung für jeden, wie es irgend eine andere marke ist.
> 
> nicolai bikes machen aber aus einem schlechten fahrer keinen guten bzw. würde ich z.b. mit nem nicolai auch nicht mehr springen als ich zur zeit springe. ich denke das wollte er eigentlich damit sagen.
> 
> und jeder soll sich natürlich das bike kaufen was er möchte und wenn du und lugga ein nicolai fr kauft dann freu ich mich mit euch über das bike. niemals nicht würde ich sagen das ihr es nicht kaufen sollt



habe mit meinem Beitrag ja auch nicht Dich angesprochen.  Wir sind ja alle mal über die ein, oder andere Marke am scherzen! Neben Trek sind das z.B. auch Rotwild, Canyon, Nikolai... Halt die Marken, die wir so fahren. Das halte ich aber immer für nicht ganz ernst gemeint und lach auch bei ersterem (Trek) darüber!  Im Moment habe ich aber das Gefühl, dass das mehr als einer hier ernst meint, oder zumindest die klar ersichtliche Ironie vergißt...

Du siehst an meinen ausgedehnten Beiträgen, dass ich nicht bei jedem meinen Optimismus verloren habe!


----------



## Veggja (2. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann mal viel glück bei der suche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

@Veggja: Du wirst jetzt doch wohl nicht den ganzen Fred nachlesen?!?


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> hmmm   gut zu wissen
> 
> dann muss ich mir jemand andern suchen



Du bist Dir Deiner Anbaggerintensität jetzt aber schon bewußt, oder?


----------



## arkonis (2. Juli 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


>



ab ins Bett


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ab ins Bett



 rischdisch, viel Spaß!


----------



## arkonis (2. Juli 2007)

die Sprüche muss ich mir jetzt verkneifen sonst gibts ein Problem


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> habe mit meinem Beitrag ja auch nicht Dich angesprochen.  Wir sind ja alle mal über die ein, oder andere Marke am scherzen! Neben Trek sind das z.B. auch Rotwild, Canyon, Nikolai... Halt die Marken, die wir so fahren. Das halte ich aber immer für nicht ganz ernst gemeint und lach auch bei ersterem (Trek) darüber!  Im Moment habe ich aber das Gefühl, dass das mehr als einer hier ernst meint, oder zumindest die klar ersichtliche Ironie vergißt...
> 
> Du siehst an meinen ausgedehnten Beiträgen, dass ich nicht bei jedem meinen Optimismus verloren habe!



*gg* die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und der ralph entfleucht jetzt mal ins bettchen.

wünsche eine gute nacht


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> die Sprüche muss ich mir jetzt verkneifen sonst gibts ein Problem



rote Ohren!


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *gg* die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und der ralph entfleucht jetzt mal ins bettchen.
> 
> wünsche eine gute nacht



wie Du gibst auf???  Naja, ich gehöre da auch schon längst hin!  Aber es fängt gerade so meloodisch zu donnern an...


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie Du gibst auf???  Naja, ich gehöre da auch schon längst hin!  Aber es fängt gerade so meloodisch zu donnern an...



hier donnert noch nix...dann schnell schlafen...*schnarch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> rote Ohren!



ganz so schlimm ist es nicht  ist auch ein liebes Mädchen  
 gut nacht, zeit zum schlafen


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

Oh, nun schüttet es...


----------



## Tech3 (2. Juli 2007)

Moorrgen!
Wie noch keiner wach?  Soo ab zur Frühschicht n bissel buckeln.....


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2007)

ich bin ja so froh, dass noch keiner über mein cannondale mit der halben gabel hergezogen ist und auch keiner meine airtime-fahrkünste in frage stellt  

leute leute, reisst euch zusammen und habt spaß am biken (mit welchem hobel und in welcher "disziplin" auch immer) und plauschen (ein paar lustig gemeinte seitenhiebe gehören meiner meinung nach dazu und sind auch irgendwie immer das salz in der suppe. sonst wäre es hier ja stinklangweilig  )  !


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2007)

und übrigens : ich hatte gestern nen verdammten schei$$-tag  . da kann keiner hier mit, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher ...
details werd ich euch und mir aber ersparen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> hmmm   gut zu wissen
> 
> dann muss ich mir jemand andern suchen



 Wie schön, ein Sonnenstrahl am Himmel.... vor dem Unwetter. 
Guten Morgen und Tschüss......


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ab ins Bett



   Yeah......


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> die Sprüche muss ich mir jetzt verkneifen sonst gibts ein Problem



So spät beide online .........


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen Maggo,

noch ein Sonnenstrahl......
nicht so grimmig schauen


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen Thomas


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen Lugga


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen Fux und alle die jetzt noch kommen.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2007)

Morgen zusamen, gestern war scheinbar wieder hackstunde *kopfschüttel*


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

So, ich schau dann mal wieder später rein.....viel später.


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> caroka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Guten Morgen Fux und alle die jetzt noch kommen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2007)

noch mal kurz zur sonntags-abend-diskussion :

ich  mein nicolai und fahre wirklich gerne damit. aber ich habe es auch geliebt, mal mit meinem alten kettler-starrbike die leute bergauf und vor allem auch bergab zu versägen  
leider geht das nicht mehr. und so muß jetzt mein argon gegen die freerider im downhill bestehen. meist mit erfolg   und ich halte mich jetzt gewiss nicht für einen fahrtechnik-gott sondern sehe mich eher als guter durchschnitt bergauf wie bergab  
ist ja auch altbekannt, dass die fahrlinie am boden schneller ist als die in der luft (kennt man ja aus dem ski-zirkus bei den abfahrtsrennen)


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja was jetzt   tschüss oder plauschen
> 
> morsche caro
> wollt ihr wirklich morgen im dauerregen fahren



Dauerregen würde ich mir noch nicht antun wollen.  Soll es denn wieder nur regnen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dauerregen würde ich mir noch nicht antun wollen.  Soll es denn wieder nur regnen?



Moin, 

morgen soll es aber mittag wieder neue Regenwolken geben. Generell soll es die ganze Woche unbeständig und kühl bleiben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 1. Das neue FR kann hinten bis zu 2.6 dicke Reifen aufnehmen



Steht ja dick und fett auf der Kettenstrebe drauf 




fUEL schrieb:


> Das Teil geht auch viel besser bergauf als manch ein CC bike.



Stimmt 



fUEL schrieb:


> Ein Nicolai FR ist mit nichts zu vergleichen, ...



Stimmt auch 

P.S: Ich habe gestern abend nicht mitgelesen


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> morgen soll es aber mittag wieder neue Regenwolken geben. Generell soll es die ganze Woche unbeständig und kühl bleiben...



Nee, oder?  

Bestimmt ändern die Wetterfrösche ihre Meinung noch.


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ........
> 
> P.S: Ich habe gestern abend nicht mitgelesen



Wie klug von Dir.


----------



## Maggo (2. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, oder?
> 
> Bestimmt ändern die Wetterfrösche ihre Meinung noch.



hoffentlich!!!! ich hab die schnauze langsam voll von regen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

@Gerd:

Es heisst nicht Nikolai. sondern...

Ni*c*olai


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hoffentlich!!!! ich hab die schnauze langsam voll von regen.



Moin Maggo,

habe vorhin im Radio den Wetterbericht gehört. Bis zum Wochenende soll es unbeständig und kühl bleiben. Fürs Wochenende haben sie Besserung vorausgesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Maggo,
> 
> habe vorhin im Radio den Wetterbericht gehört. Bis zum Wochenende soll es unbeständig und kühl bleiben. Fürs Wochenende haben sie Besserung vorausgesagt



das wäre dann aber das erste mal seit beginn der zeitmessung, dass es an nem a****freien wochenende besser als unter der woce wäre. ich glaub das erst wenn ichs sehe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusamen, gestern war scheinbar wieder hackstunde *kopfschüttel*



Au ja, hab' jetzt doch neugierigerweise mal komplett nachgelesen, ging ja gestern abend in der Tat hier noch gut ab


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und übrigens : ich hatte gestern nen verdammten schei$$-tag  . da kann keiner hier mit, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher ...
> details werd ich euch und mir aber ersparen ...



och bitte!!!


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Fux und alle die jetzt noch kommen.



Boah, sind die alle...


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd:
> 
> Es heisst nicht Nikolai. sondern...
> 
> Ni*c*olai



Danke. Pedant!


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusamen, gestern war scheinbar wieder hackstunde *kopfschüttel*





wahltho schrieb:


> Au ja, hab' jetzt doch neugierigerweise mal komplett nachgelesen, ging ja gestern abend in der Tat hier noch gut ab



Also ich fands recht locker! 

Tschuldigung: Guten Morgen zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also ich fands recht locker!



Ich eigentlich auch, deshalb auch 

Hatten wir beide ja auch schon öfter drüber gesprochen, dass man Diskussionen in Foren immer drei Umdrehungen lockerer nehmen muss, als direkte Unterhaltungen, weil einfach Gestik, Mimik, etc. fehlen und auch nicht wirklich durch Smilies ersetzt werden können und tlw. auch Leute aus Fun bewusst provokant posten... 

.. apropos:

Hopi kennt ja auch den kleinen Aufkleber unter der Bremsleitung auf meiner linken Druckstrebe noch nicht: "Eure Armut kotzt mich an!"


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hopi kennt ja auch den kleinen Aufkleber unter der Bremsleitung auf meiner linken Druckstrebe noch nicht: "Eure Armut kotzt mich an!"



warum lässt du dir den spruch nicht beim nächsten nicolai direkt aufs oberrohr drucken


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

uuuh, vorsichtig! Ich weiß nicht, ob wir alle schon wieder zu einer Hyposensibilisierung bereit sind...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> uuuh, vorsichtig! Ich weiß nicht, ob wir alle schon wieder zu einer Hyposensibilisierung bereit sind...



'Tschuldigung - *schleich zum schämen in die ecke*


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 'Tschuldigung - *schleich zum schämen in die ecke*



  
Komm wieder raus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Komm wieder raus.



Vorsicht - U.U. geht es dann mit der Hyposensibilisierungstheraphie weiter


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und übrigens : ich hatte gestern nen verdammten schei$$-tag  . da kann keiner hier mit, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher ...
> details werd ich euch und mir aber ersparen ...


Jetzt hast du uns aber negierig gemacht..., kannst ja auch ankreuzen:  

O Bike
O Haus
O Frau
O Auto
O Anderes

Zu unschönen Gestern-Abend-Diskussion: Leute geht doch nicht immer gleich an die Decke.   Das hier ist das Internet, da sind Verständigungsprobleme leider mit einprogrammiert wie hier die Smilies und es kommt immer zu Mißverständnissen. Daran, daß einzelne Marken hier zeitweilig hochgejubelt werden und dabei bewußt oder unbewußt übersteilt wird, hab ich mich einfach gewöhnt. Jetzt ist das eben Nicolai, vor ein paar Wochen war es Canyon und Specialized (SESL, etc.) war auch schon mal im Gespräch. Logischerweise stehen die jeweiligen Fahrer dieser Bikes hinter der Marke. Ich denke, bis auf Lugga und Maggo sind alle hier mit ihren Rädern einigermaßen zufrieden und können die Entscheidung, sie zu fahren nach außen hin vertreten und tun das eben individuell unterschiedlich auch. Aber meine Güte, nehmt das doch nicht persönlich und legt jede Nuance auf die Goldwaage und interpretiert das als persönlichen Angriff! Insbesondere die Neid-Schiene finde ich hier ziemlich fehl am Platz. Jeder soll fahren, was er will und sich kaufen, was er kann. Spaß hat man mit der richtigen Einstellung an so ziemlich jedem Bike.

Daß der Plauscher-Thread sich sehr verändert hat und die Stimmung hier antiproportional mit der duchschnittlichen Posting-Geschwindigkeit fällt, ist leider wohl Tatsache. Ist eigentlich jetzt mehr Chat als Thread und eine Information hier rein zu schreiben ist eigentlich nur sinnvoll, wenn der betreffende Leser direkt online ist. Das ist aber leider eine eigendynamische Entwicklung, die man nicht mehr steuern kann. Schade, mal schauen wie´s weiter geht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob wir alle schon wieder zu einer Hyposensibilisierung bereit sind...


Ich glaube, *Hypo*sensibilisierung ist eher was für´m Arkonis.  Der Gerd meinte wohl eher Hypersensibilisierung.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

morsche ihr plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich glaube, *Hypo*sensibilisierung ist eher was für´m Arkonis.  Der Gerd meinte wohl eher Hypersensibilisierung.



[Klug********rmodus]

Hyposensibilisierung ist schon die eigentlich richtige Schreibweise, hab' das mal wikipedisiert: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyposensibilisierung

[/Klug********rmodus]

Die Hyposensibilisierung basiert aber auf einem langsamen Anstieg der Dosierung des Stoffes, der die Allergie auslöst - Gerd meinte daher eigentlich "Holzhammermethode"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## padres-team (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Kater,

hast du dein Hardtail schon ordentlich getestet? wird ja am Sonntag eine schöne Schlammschlacht geben. Was für Reifen willst du den fahren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit khn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jeder soll fahren, was er will und sich kaufen, was er kann. Spaß hat man mit der richtigen Einstellung an so ziemlich jedem Bike.


----------



## Maggo (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich denke, bis auf Lugga und Maggo sind alle hier mit ihren Rädern einigermaßen zufrieden und können die Entscheidung, sie zu fahren nach außen hin vertreten ............



mach ich doch auch, das stumpi würd ich niemals abschieben, immerhin hat es mir den spass an diesem sport vermittelt. ich denke jedenfalls nach wie vor, dass das rad zumindest für gemäßigtere touren GENAU das richtige für mich ist. ich hätte damals um ein haar ein corratec gekauft. sicherlich bin ich auf nem trail wie dem harderweg mit nem anderen rad besser aufgehoben, da es einfach mehr reserven zu bieten hätte. ich denk ich komm gut klar mit meiner entscheidung bei ner großen firma die sich über die jahre hinwegetabliert hat gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> [Klug********rmodus]
> 
> Hyposensibilisierung ist schon die eigentlich richtige Schreibweise, hab' das mal wikipedisiert: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyposensibilisierung
> 
> ...



 Hyposensibilisierung eben.  Wenn halt nur gerade jemand noch einen "Allergieschub" hat, sollte man mit der Hyposensibilisierung warten, bis dieser vorüber ist. Früher haben sie das ja mal Desensibilisierung genannt. Bis sie dann feststellen mußten, dass die Erfolgsquoten uninterpretierbar schlecht waren...


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach ich doch auch, das stumpi würd ich niemals abschieben, immerhin hat es mir den spass an diesem sport vermittelt. ich denke jedenfalls nach wie vor, dass das rad zumindest für gemäßigtere touren GENAU das richtige für mich ist. ich hätte damals um ein haar ein corratec gekauft. sicherlich bin ich auf nem trail wie dem harderweg mit nem anderen rad besser aufgehoben, da es einfach mehr reserven zu bieten hätte. ich denk ich komm gut klar mit meiner entscheidung bei ner großen firma die sich über die jahre hinwegetabliert hat gekauft zu haben.



 


@wahltho: ups, haasse rääscht - mahlzeit gleich 12 uhr


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Zu unschönen Gestern-Abend-Diskussion: Leute geht doch nicht immer gleich an die Decke.   Das hier ist das Internet, da sind Verständigungsprobleme leider mit einprogrammiert wie hier die Smilies und es kommt immer zu Mißverständnissen. Daran, daß einzelne Marken hier zeitweilig hochgejubelt werden und dabei bewußt oder unbewußt übersteilt wird, hab ich mich einfach gewöhnt. Jetzt ist das eben Nicolai, vor ein paar Wochen war es Canyon und Specialized (SESL, etc.) war auch schon mal im Gespräch. Logischerweise stehen die jeweiligen Fahrer dieser Bikes hinter der Marke. Ich denke, bis auf Lugga und Maggo sind alle hier mit ihren Rädern einigermaßen zufrieden und können die Entscheidung, sie zu fahren nach außen hin vertreten und tun das eben individuell unterschiedlich auch. Aber meine Güte, nehmt das doch nicht persönlich und legt jede Nuance auf die Goldwaage und interpretiert das als persönlichen Angriff! Insbesondere die Neid-Schiene finde ich hier ziemlich fehl am Platz. Jeder soll fahren, was er will und sich kaufen, was er kann. Spaß hat man mit der richtigen Einstellung an so ziemlich jedem Bike.
> 
> Daß der Plauscher-Thread sich sehr verändert hat und die Stimmung hier antiproportional mit der duchschnittlichen Posting-Geschwindigkeit fällt, ist leider wohl Tatsache. Ist eigentlich jetzt mehr Chat als Thread und eine Information hier rein zu schreiben ist eigentlich nur sinnvoll, wenn der betreffende Leser direkt online ist. Das ist aber leider eine eigendynamische Entwicklung, die man nicht mehr steuern kann. Schade, mal schauen wie´s weiter geht.



Ähm , ich finde immer noch das Rotwild vom fahren her das beste Bike ist das es gibt, es hält nur nicht lange genug 

Ansonsten kann ich dem obigen Posting in allen Punkten zustimmen. Darin ist alles beschrieben was derzeit hier so falsch läuft...


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach ich doch auch, das stumpi würd ich niemals abschieben, immerhin hat es mir den spass an diesem sport vermittelt. ich denke jedenfalls nach wie vor, dass das rad zumindest für gemäßigtere touren GENAU das richtige für mich ist. ich hätte damals um ein haar ein corratec gekauft. sicherlich bin ich auf nem trail wie dem harderweg mit nem anderen rad besser aufgehoben, da es einfach mehr reserven zu bieten hätte. ich denk ich komm gut klar mit meiner entscheidung bei ner großen firma die sich über die jahre hinwegetabliert hat gekauft zu haben.



 

Lugga war ja eigentlich auch nicht nur unzufrieden mit seiner Kiste. Er hat ja selbst schon gesagt, dass es so ähnlich wie bei mir ist: Als ich meine Kiste kaufte, kannte ich noch keine Trails! Und verblockte schon gar nicht. Unsere Interessen entwickeln sich halt stärker, als wir unsere Bikes in jedem Fall daran anpassen können. Hier könnte jetzt ein trauriger, oder ein fröhlicher Smiley sein. Traurig, weil die Materialanpassung nicht ganz günstig ist; fröhlich, weil es wahnsinnigen Spaß macht Trails zu fahren!

Ich schrieb ja schon, dass ich mein Bike trotzdem immer noch für das richtige für mich halte. Ich muß mich halt damit abfinden, dass es keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt. Wenn es irgendwie finanzierbar ist, muß für mich dann halt mal `ne Enduro her!  Wenn ich mich dann in ein entsprechendes Bike verliebt habe, wie damals das SESL, hätte ich es gerne. Wo wir gerade beim SESL sind: Für meinen Etat ist es wesentlich besser, dass es nicht mehr zu haben ist!  Und jetzt, da es nicht mehr zu haben ist, bin ich auch für solche Argumente wie "Carbon ist nichts für `nen Federwegsmonster" empfänglicher!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du uns aber negierig gemacht..., kannst ja auch ankreuzen:
> 
> O Bike
> O Haus
> ...



Hast die Yacht vergessen, würde ich schon explizit nennen, 'nen echter Mann braucht 'ne Yacht 



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Daran, daß einzelne Marken hier zeitweilig hochgejubelt werden und dabei bewußt oder unbewußt übersteilt wird, hab ich mich einfach gewöhnt. Jetzt ist das eben Nicolai, vor ein paar Wochen war es Canyon und Specialized (SESL, etc.) war auch schon mal im Gespräch.



Zeitweilig, also bei mir hält das noch länger an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juli 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Hallo Kater,
> 
> hast du dein Hardtail schon ordentlich getestet? wird ja am Sonntag eine schöne Schlammschlacht geben. Was für Reifen willst du den fahren?


Am Samstag kanpp zwei Stunden hier mit dem Fux. Sonntag bin ich zu Hause versackt und hab gearbeitet. Vielleicht ist heute abend und/oder morgen abend noch ´ne Runde drin, sicher dann wieder am Mittwoch bei GC.
Reifen am Sonntag? Rund und schwarz!  
Das werd ich mir am Samstag überlegen. Fahren wollen würd ich schon meine Mibros. In Abhängigkeit von der Witterung hab ich aber auch noch Schwalbes Black Shark Mud und Nobby Nic hier rum liegen.


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Am Samstag kanpp zwei Stunden hier mit dem Fux. Sonntag bin ich zu Hause versackt und hab gearbeitet. Vielleicht ist heute abend und/oder morgen abend noch ´ne Runde drin, sicher dann wieder am Mittwoch bei GC.
> Reifen am Sonntag? Rund und schwarz!
> Das werd ich mir am Samstag überlegen. Fahren wollen würd ich schon meine Mibros. In Abhängigkeit von der Witterung hab ich aber auch noch Schwalbes Black Shark Mud und Nobby Nic hier rum liegen.



Fahr die Mibros, sind tolle Enduro-Reifen!    






Entschuldige, ist ein Running-Gag...


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast die Yacht vergessen, würde ich schon explizit nennen, 'nen echter Mann braucht 'ne Yacht
> ...



Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...



Ist Dir kalt?


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist Dir kalt?



 Diesmal war es das Stop-Signal für den Rappen.


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du uns aber negierig gemacht..., kannst ja auch ankreuzen:
> 
> O Bike
> O Haus
> ...



von jedem ein bisschen, den punkt "anderes" hättest du so a***** schreiben müssen, damit es passt ...
die summe vieler kleinigkeiten hats dann irgendwie gemacht und mir den sonntag letztendlich versaut ...

mit der yacht kann ich aber nach wie vor nicht dienen  , obwohl ich direkten zugang zum main und damit zum rhein und zur nordsee und allen anderen weltmeeren am haus habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fahr die Mibros, sind tolle Enduro-Reifen!
> 
> Entschuldige, ist ein Running-Gag...


1. Ich fahre kein Enduro.
2. Hat jemals jemand behauptet, das wäre ein Enduro-Reifen?


----------



## Maggo (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> 1. Ich fahre kein Enduro.
> 2. Hat jemals jemand behauptet, das wäre ein Enduro-Reifen?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3831215&postcount=30618

rocky mountain vrbaut das teil ja auch am slayer.


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> 1. Ich fahre kein Enduro.
> 2. Hat jemals jemand behauptet, das wäre ein Enduro-Reifen?



Nein, nicht das ich wüßte, zumindest nicht ernst gemeint. Ich war halt nur schon dabei, als dessen Einsatzzweck so völlig übertrieben falsch dargestellt wurde und wir dann darüber lachten...  

"Enduro" scheint hier gerade ein Reizwort zu sein...


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, nicht das ich wüßte, zumindest nicht ernst gemeint. Ich war halt nur schon dabei, als dessen Einsatzzweck so völlig übertrieben falsch dargestellt wurde und wir dann darüber lachten...
> 
> "Enduro" scheint hier gerade ein Reizwort zu sein...



ach quatsch...guuude laune


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach quatsch...guuude laune


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

uuiiihhh hier zeigt sich gerade blauer himmel und einwenig die sonne...*wunder* dachte wir hätten herbst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Diesmal war es das Stop-Signal für den Rappen.


^

Dann schreib' auch lieber "Ruhig Brauner!"


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> uuiiihhh hier zeigt sich gerade blauer himmel und einwenig die sonne...*wunder* dachte wir hätten herbst



Hier scheint auch gerade die Sonne. Was mach ich hier im Büro???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was mach ich hier im Büro???



Ähhh,...

... das Geld für Dein neues Nicolai verdienen?


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier scheint auch gerade die Sonne. Was mach ich hier im Büro???



kaum geschrieben schon kamen die regentropfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kaum geschrieben schon kamen die regentropfen...



Hier in FFM ist es auch ein ewiger Wechsel...


----------



## fUEL (2. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3831215&postcount=30618
> 
> rocky mountain vrbaut das teil ja auch am slayer.


 

nun mal richtig 
1. cc ist kein Enduro von mir wurde der Begriff Enduroreifen verwendet um den Unterschied zum Marathon aufzuzeigen, da der Reifen auch Mibro heißt und hier um das Thema Mibro immer wieder kontroverse Aussage kursieren. Eine Empfehlung meinerseits für diesen Reifen an Dich gerichtet galt auch der Variante, die hier gemeint ist.
2. gibt es vom Mibro zwei verschieden Varianten 
eine Marathon varainte und eine mit mehr( und anderem) Profil die auf meinem Rad montiert ist. Die Marathon Variante gibt es gar nicht in UST, kann also auch nicht montiert sein.
Ausserdem hatte der Patrick gestern beim Matsch am WS keine Probleme mit diesem Hinterrad
Rocky Mountain Produktphilosopie ist bestimmt nicht unfehlbar aber denke ich wesentlich informierter als wir hier in diesem Forum alle zusammen.
3. Lass Du dich nicht so instrumentalisieren

Gruß

http://www.irctire.com/tires/mibro_tubeless.html


----------



## padres-team (2. Juli 2007)

Hi Frank,

wann bekommst du den deine andere GA Force montiert?
Habe bei Denfeld mal nach einem Angebot gefragt, können mir aber noch nichts sagen, da sie die Preise für die XT 2008 noch nicht haben, sie melden sich aber sofort bei mir.


----------



## fUEL (2. Juli 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> wann bekommst du den deine andere GA Force montiert?
> Habe bei Denfeld mal nach einem Angebot gefragt, können mir aber noch nichts sagen, da sie die Preise für die XT 2008 noch nicht haben, sie melden sich aber sofort bei mir.


Hallo Andreas; alter mibromarathonfahrer. 
Die Gabel ist am Freitag geliefert worden, Montage ist für morgen vorgesehen, vllt. kannst Du bei Denfeld für die Leihgabel ja nen guten Kurs aushandeln.
Bin damit ca 400 km gefahren - fährt sich prima und es ist auch kein Kratzer an der Gabel -  war ja schließlich übervorsichtig damit.
Ein Nachteil ist, daß das Ausfallende nicht immer für jedes Laufrad funktioniert. Ich habe noch einen XTR Laufradsatz, der paßt nicht ins Ausfallende, da es sehr schnell an Dicke zulegt und dem extremen Nabenkonus des Xtr Rades nicht entgegenkommt.

So wie ich gehört habe werden die XT 08 Schaltwerke ab August in den Läden liegen

Gruß Frank


----------



## padres-team (2. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas; alter mibromarathonfahrer.
> Die Gabel ist am Freitag geliefert worden, Montage ist für morgen vorgesehen, vllt. kannst Du bei Denfeld für die Leihgabel ja nen guten Kurs aushandeln.
> Bin damit ca 400 km gefahren - fährt sich prima und es ist auch kein Kratzer an der Gabel - war ja schließlich übervorsichtig damit.
> Ein Nachteil ist, daß das Ausfallende nicht immer für jedes Laufrad funktioniert. Ich habe noch einen XTR Laufradsatz, der paßt nicht ins Ausfallende, da es sehr schnell an Dicke zulegt und dem extremen Nabenkonus des Xtr Rades nicht entgegenkommt.
> ...


 
Da kannst du ja morgen mittag gleich im Wald richtig loslegen.
Mal schaun was er so anbietet, er meint das er die Preise anfang Juli bekommt und die teile dann im August, hoffe das ich bei den Taunustrails am 19.August die Teile schon dran habe.

Ja, werde am Sonntag beim Erbeskopf/Thalfang den guten Mibromarahton   fahren und damit ordentlich durch den Schlamm pflügen.


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> So wie ich gehört habe werden die XT 08 Schaltwerke ab August in den Läden liegen
> 
> Gruß Frank



Umwerfer liegen schon.


----------



## fUEL (2. Juli 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Da kannst du ja morgen mittag gleich im Wald richtig loslegen.
> Mal schaun was er so anbietet, er meint das er die Preise anfang Juli bekommt und die teile dann im August, hoffe das ich bei den Taunustrails am 19.August die Teile schon dran habe.
> 
> Ja, werde am Sonntag beim Erbeskopf/Thalfang den guten Mibromarahton  fahren und damit ordentlich durch den Schlamm pflügen.


 
Das mit dem Loslegen wär schön  - frühestens Mittwoch früh ab Aufstehen vllt auch Mittwoch abend , sicher aber Donnerstag nachmittag denn da hab ich das was man Frei nennt.

Was macht Dein Arm? ist alles wieder in Butter?


----------



## padres-team (2. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was macht Dein Arm? ist alles wieder in Butter?


 
Alles okay wieder mit dem Arm. Werde heute oder morgen im Taunus nochmal richtig testen, da ich am Sonntag auf der Kurzstrecke unter die ersten 30 will, was bestimmt nicht so einfach sein wird.


----------



## fUEL (2. Juli 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Alles okay wieder mit dem Arm. Werde heute oder morgen im Taunus nochmal richtig testen, da ich am Sonntag auf der Kurzstrecke unter die ersten 30 will, was bestimmt nicht so einfach sein wird.


dann viel erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Alles okay wieder mit dem Arm. Werde heute oder morgen im Taunus nochmal richtig testen, da ich am Sonntag auf der Kurzstrecke unter die ersten 30 will, was bestimmt nicht so einfach sein wird.



gesamt oder ak ?
egal, hau rein


----------



## padres-team (2. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gesamt oder ak ?
> egal, hau rein


 
Gesamt natürlich. Ak Top 5 hoffentlich aber in der Ak Sen 2 sind sehr viele gute und schnelle dabei. 
Mal schaun was geht.


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> ... aber in der Ak Sen 2 sind sehr viele gute und schnelle dabei.
> Mal schaun was geht.



je oller, je doller


----------



## padres-team (2. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> je oller, je doller


 
da hast du recht, sind einige fast schon so verrückt wie die Jungen.


----------



## fUEL (2. Juli 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> da hast du recht, sind einige fast schon so verrückt wie die Jungen.


 
Verrückt ist schön
(neidisch ist häßlich)



You are on the sunny side


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3831215&postcount=30618
> 
> rocky mountain vrbaut das teil ja auch am slayer.


Wie der Frank schon ausgeführt hat, gibt es zwei Mibro. Das was ich und du haben/hatten ist der Mibro "for Marathon" oder auch "long distance" mit leichter Karkasse und engem Profil für wenig Rollwiderstand. Der "normale" Mibro wiegt mehr und hat ein offeneres Profil. Ob der jetzt ein Enduro-, All Mountain- oder einfach nur schwarzer Reifen ist, ist mir dabei ziemlich wurscht.
Daß übrigens ein Radhersteller auf seine Modell leichte Reifen aufzieht (war vor zwei Jahren mit Schwalbe RR auf fast jedem Neurad ja genau so) hat mehr Marketinggründe, weil man mit einem 500 g Mibro gegenüber einem 800 g Endiroschlappen sein Rad gute 600 g leichter bewerben kann, was ein Kaufargument für viele Leute ist. Ist zwar schon etwas Schwindel, aber das sehen viele Leute nicht und wenn ich mich sonntags im Wald so umschaue, dann bewegen 50 % aller Enduro- und All Mountain-Fahrer ihre Bikes eh nur in sehr gemäßigtem Gelände oder gar nur auf Radwegen und dafür ist der Reifen dann wiederum nicht verkehrt. Aber Enduro ist ja momentan in und wird von den Mags kräftig gepusht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Aber Enduro ist ja momentan in und wird von den Mags kräftig gepusht.



meine alten Knochen würden mir das mehr an Federweg danken!  Ganz egal, ob ich dabei die Möglichkeiten einer Enduro ausnutze, oder nicht.


----------



## fUEL (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie der Frank schon ausgeführt hat, gibt es zwei Mibro. Das was ich und du haben/hatten ist der Mibro "for Marathon" oder auch "long distance" mit leichter Karkasse und engem Profil für wenig Rollwiderstand. Der "normale" Mibro wiegt mehr und hat ein offeneres Profil. Ob der jetzt ein Enduro-, All Mountain- oder einfach nur schwarzer Reifen ist, ist mir dabei ziemlich wurscht.
> Daß übrigens ein Radhersteller auf seine Modell leichte Reifen aufzieht (war vor zwei Jahren mit Schwalbe RR auf fast jedem Neurad ja genau so) hat mehr Marketinggründe, weil man mit einem 500 g Mibro gegenüber einem 800 g Endiroschlappen sein Rad gute 600 g leichter bewerben kann, was ein Kaufargument für viele Leute ist. Ist zwar schon etwas Schwindel, aber das sehen viele Leute nicht und wenn ich mich sonntags im Wald so umschaue, dann bewegen 50 % aller Enduro- und All Mountain-Fahrer ihre Bikes eh nur in sehr gemäßigtem Gelände oder gar nur auf Radwegen und dafür ist der Reifen dann wiederum nicht verkehrt. Aber Enduro ist ja momentan in und wird von den Mags kräftig gepusht.


 
Der an meinem CC verbaute Mibro wiegt in Ust nachgewogen ca 740 g das entspricht einem 2.25 er NN in Ust und auch von der Fahreigenschaft vergeichbar -  er rollt schlechter kostet aber wesentlich weniger.
Das war auch der Grund zum Kauf - back to the roots als nächstes komt ein Flohmarktbike


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> meine alten Knochen würden mir das mehr an Federweg danken!  Ganz egal, ob ich dabei die Möglichkeiten einer Enduro ausnutze, oder nicht.



Eines Enduros.

CC = weibl. Bikes

FR = männl. Bikes


  Ich weiß es, hab ja ne Zicke daheim


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> CC = weibl. Bikes
> 
> FR = männl. Bikes


Würd ich so nicht unterschreiben. Vor allem nicht, weil das schon in Richtung einer Wertung geht und ich sehe nicht ein, warum man überhaupt eine Bike-Kategorie in irgendeiner Form über die andere stellen sollte.

Ich setz mich jetzt zumindest mal auf meinen Hobel und statte dem Feldberg einen Besuch ab. Bis später!


----------



## Tech3 (2. Juli 2007)

Was ist mit AM?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Was ist mit AM?



AM = All Mountain = Zwitter = das AM ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich setz mich jetzt zumindest mal auf meinen Hobel und statte dem Feldberg einen Besuch ab. Bis später!



Ich wollt' ja heute eigentlich pausieren, aber ich gerate auch in Versuchung doch noch 'ne Runde zu drehen


----------



## fUEL (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Würd ich so nicht unterschreiben. Vor allem nicht, weil das schon in Richtung einer Wertung geht und ich sehe nicht ein, warum man überhaupt eine Bike-Kategorie in irgendeiner Form über die andere stellen sollte.
> 
> Ich setz mich jetzt zumindest mal auf meinen Hobel und statte dem Feldberg einen Besuch ab. Bis später!


 
Bin Deiner Meinung, Kater
Das entspricht wieder mal einer hopilastigen Weltanschauung und ehrlich gesagt hab ich schon männlichere Männer erlebt als diese, die alle verteufeln, die nicht jeden Tag hüpfen und Worldcupdownhillstrecken noch besser fahren als die Worldcupteilnehmer ( oder sich zmindest so fühlen) 

In der Tat kommt ein Bergab - Fahrrad einem jedoch maskuliner vor, da alleine das Gewicht und die Dimensionierung einem nicht weiblich anmutet

keep cool


----------



## wondermike (2. Juli 2007)

Demnächst können wir ja noch nachmessen, wer den längsten Schn***** hat.    

So langsam kommt mir die Diskussion hier schon ein bisschen seltsam vor. Das manche Leute ihre Männlichkeit nach Federweg oder Sprungweite bemessen, ist ja schon wahr. Aber an sowas muss man sich ja nun wirklich nicht beteiligen.


----------



## fUEL (2. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Demnächst können wir ja noch nachmessen, wer den längsten Schn***** hat.
> 
> So langsam kommt mir die Diskussion hier schon ein bisschen seltsam vor. Das manche Leute ihre Männlichkeit nach Federweg oder Sprungweite bemessen, ist ja schon wahr. Aber an sowas muss man sich ja nun wirklich nicht beteiligen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Würd ich so nicht unterschreiben. Vor allem nicht, weil das schon in Richtung einer Wertung geht und ich sehe nicht ein, warum man überhaupt eine Bike-Kategorie in irgendeiner Form über die andere stellen sollte.
> 
> Ich setz mich jetzt zumindest mal auf meinen Hobel und statte dem Feldberg einen Besuch ab. Bis später!



Ich will damit keine Wertung abgeben!

Die Mädels gefallen bei den Menschen ja  besser als die Männer, insofern wäre es eine Wertung zugunsten der CC Bikes 

Nehmt nicht immer alles so ernst, schon gar nicht wenns von mir kommt


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2007)

caro, fabienne, veggja usw. haut mal aufn putz !

hier werden männer über frauen gestellt  
im echten leben wissen wir doch alle, dass es genau umgekehrt ist  

aber irgendwie haben wir sie ja doch alle lieb, unsere weibchen   , gell lugga


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> caro, fabienne, veggja usw. haut mal aufn putz !
> 
> hier werden männer über frauen gestellt
> im echten leben wissen wir doch alle, dass es genau umgekehrt ist
> ...



Daheim ham mer doch alle nix zu sagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nehmt nicht immer alles so ernst, schon gar nicht wenns von mir kommt



Keine Sorge ICH tue das bestimmt nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Keine Sorge ICH tue das bestimmt nicht



Was willst Du damit sagen, 
ich wär vorsichtig, ich bin gefährlich, schau was ich kann:








ääähh, ich zeigs Dir morgen nochmal


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was willst Du damit sagen,
> ich wär vorsichtig, ich bin gefährlich, schau was ich kann:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> caro, fabienne, veggja usw. haut mal aufn putz !
> 
> hier werden männer über frauen gestellt
> ...........


Ich lass Euch mal Euren Glauben.....Ihr wirkt dann viel männlicher

Nichts ist besser oder schlechter als das Andere sondern das Eine bedingt das Andere.


----------



## fUEL (2. Juli 2007)

Nichts ist besser oder schlechter als das Andere sondern das Eine bedingt das Andere. [/quote]
 oh wie klug! man muss die mädels gern haben, sie denken immer gleich *Daran  *


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> oh wie klug! man muss die mädels gern haben, sie denken immer gleich *Daran  *



Das ist Deinen Gedanken entsprungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (2. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist Deinen Gedanken entsprungen.


 
 

Bei der vorlage konnt mer ned anners


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juli 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Tech3 (2. Juli 2007)

Sers


----------



## Maggo (2. Juli 2007)

so, technikfrage: der schlitz an meinem sattelrohr weißt nach vorne, wohin muss der schlitz der klemme folglich zeigen? den minimaleren kraftaufwand hat man wohl wenn die schlitze kongruent verlaufen ich glaube aber irgendwann mal gehört zu haben, dass der schlitz der klemme in entgegengesetzter richtung montiert werden sollte.


----------



## Tech3 (2. Juli 2007)

Wenn der Schlitz im Sattelrohr vorne ist muss da auch der Schlitz der Klemme hin


----------



## Maggo (2. Juli 2007)

die herstellerseite hat inzwischen dieselbe lösung geboten. ich hab mich da irgendwann wohl mal verhört.

so, ich hoffe der sattel bleibt jetzt endlich und ein für alle mal da wo er hingehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juli 2007)

So! Wieder zurück vom Feldberg und gestärkt in dem Beschluss am Sonntag egal bei welchem Wetter Mibro zu fahren. Der X-Trail usw. war heute duch den Regen (kam auch gerade wieder neuer dazu, als ich am Windeck war) echt nicht einfach zu fahren, aber mit Mibro geht das trotzdem ziemlich kontrolliert. Der rutscht halt viel berechenbarer als Reifen wie der Nobby, die bis zu einem gewissen Punkt kleben und dann mit wenig Grenzbereich schlagartig weggehen.
Ans Hardtail gewöhn ich mich auch immer mehr. Man ist zwar definitiv bergab etwas langsamer und muß sich auch mehr auf die richtige Linie konzentrieren, aber den Spaß schmälert das in meinem Fall zumindest nicht.  



Maggo schrieb:


> so, technikfrage: der schlitz an meinem sattelrohr weißt nach vorne, wohin muss der schlitz der klemme folglich zeigen? den minimaleren kraftaufwand hat man wohl wenn die schlitze kongruent verlaufen ich glaube aber irgendwann mal gehört zu haben, dass der schlitz der klemme in entgegengesetzter richtung montiert werden sollte.


Um Kerbwirkung zu vermeiden sollten beide Schlitze auf der gleichen Seite liegen.


----------



## arkonis (2. Juli 2007)

mal was anderes: hab mir heute ein Software Tool fürn PC installiert um den Grafikkartenlüfter zu regeln. Seitdem ist der PC kaum noch zu hören
also tipp für alle bei denen es im Pc föhnt.


----------



## arkonis (2. Juli 2007)

eben hat so ein User sich bei gemeldet weil ich auf eine Anzeige in einem anderen forum verlinkt habe die er geschreiben hat. Da meinte er ich hätte gegen Urherberrechte verstoßen. 

Es sind trotz Verbot einige Händler und gewerbsmäßige Kleinkrämer im Bikemarkt  aktiv die meinen wohl im Bikemarkt ist mehr die Konkurrenz unterwegs.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, technikfrage: der schlitz an meinem sattelrohr weißt nach vorne, wohin muss der schlitz der klemme folglich zeigen? den minimaleren kraftaufwand hat man wohl wenn die schlitze kongruent verlaufen ich glaube aber irgendwann mal gehört zu haben, dass der schlitz der klemme in entgegengesetzter richtung montiert werden sollte.





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Um Kerbwirkung zu vermeiden sollten beide Schlitze auf der gleichen Seite liegen.



So sollte auch besser funktionieren, entgegengesetzt montiert muß sich die Schelle auf dem Rahmen bewegen. Da heißt Du brauchst nicht nur Kraft zu zusammendrücken sondern hast auch ne Reibungwiederstand zu überwinden. Folglich mußt Du sie wahrscheinlich fester anziehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> eben hat so ein User sich bei gemeldet weil ich auf eine Anzeige in einem anderen forum verlinkt habe die er geschreiben hat. Da meinte er ich hätte gegen Urherberrechte verstoßen.
> 
> Es sind trotz Verbot einige Händler und gewerbsmäßige Kleinkrämer im Bikemarkt  aktiv die meinen wohl im Bikemarkt ist mehr die Konkurrenz unterwegs.



Hast Du den Link schon gelöscht?

Mit sowas mu mn vorsichtig sein, heutzutage gibts Anwälte die verdienen nur noch mit solchen Abmahnungen Ihr Geld, wenn Du an so einen kommst, kannst Du bezahlen


----------



## h.jay (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> meine alten Knochen würden mir das mehr an Federweg danken!  Ganz egal, ob ich dabei die Möglichkeiten einer Enduro ausnutze, oder nicht.



Die Knochen vllt, aber der Rücken nicht... Ich durfte am Sonntags Fuels Nicolai CC fahren und bei ein paar "dummen" Spielerei am Ende der Tour hab ich mir die Rücken dermassen gezerrt, dass ich heute morgen fast einen Krankenschein nach 2Wochen Urlaub machen musste. Dank Spritze ging es dann doch recht gut auf der Arbeit...  Also Federweg ist nicht alles ...


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So! Wieder zurück vom Feldberg und gestärkt in dem Beschluss am Sonntag egal bei welchem Wetter Mibro zu fahren. Der X-Trail usw. war heute duch den Regen (kam auch gerade wieder neuer dazu, als ich am Windeck war) echt nicht einfach zu fahren, aber mit Mibro geht das trotzdem ziemlich kontrolliert. Der rutscht halt viel berechenbarer als Reifen wie der Nobby, die bis zu einem gewissen Punkt kleben und dann mit wenig Grenzbereich schlagartig weggehen.
> Ans Hardtail gewöhn ich mich auch immer mehr. Man ist zwar definitiv bergab etwas langsamer und muß sich auch mehr auf die richtige Linie konzentrieren, aber den Spaß schmälert das in meinem Fall zumindest nicht.



war heut auch unterwegs. aber nur ne schnelle runde zum nfh und zurück, überwiegend auf schotter ... aber besser als gar nix ...
wenigstens hab ich wettermäßig ne gute phase erwischt und war rechtzeitig vor dem schutt wieder daheim ...
der x-trail geht natürlich auch mit dem hardtail, macht aber definitiv mit fully mehr spaß, solange man nicht wie ich immer vergisst, vorher den lockout am dämpfer wieder rauszumachen  
optimal wäre es, wenn du bei finanzieller gelegenheit dein fully wieder aufbaust und je nach lust und laune wählen könntest. momentan hab ich auch mehr bock auf hardtail, keine ahnung warum ...


----------



## Arachne (2. Juli 2007)

h.jay schrieb:


> Die Knochen vllt, aber der Rücken nicht... Ich durfte am Sonntags Fuels Nicolai CC fahren und bei ein paar "dummen" Spielerei am Ende der Tour hab ich mir die Rücken dermassen gezerrt, dass ich heute morgen fast einen Krankenschein nach 2Wochen Urlaub machen musste. Dank Spritze ging es dann doch recht gut auf der Arbeit...  Also Federweg ist nicht alles ...



Ja, ein wenig Disziplin gehört auch dazu! 

Ok, ok, ich gebe zu, dass ein Bike mit mehr Möglichkeiten auch zu mehr verleiten kann... 

Dir jedenfalls gute Besserung!


----------



## h.jay (2. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ein wenig Disziplin gehört auch dazu!
> 
> Ok, ok, ich gebe zu, dass ein Bike mit mehr Möglichkeiten auch zu mehr verleiten kann...
> 
> Dir jedenfalls gute Besserung!



Danke.

Ich habe gehört, dass du dir ein neues Bike zulegen willst. Was steht denn zur Auswahl? Ich will mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen... die Post seit gestern abend reichen mir...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> momentan hab ich auch mehr bock auf hardtail, keine ahnung warum ...



da gehts mir ganz genauso  
ich finds auch mal wieder geil das es einfach nur vorwärts geht wenn man sich richtig reinstemmt 
fürn Taunus ziehe ich aber trotzdem ne Heckfederung vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2007)

h.jay schrieb:


> Die Knochen vllt, aber der Rücken nicht... Ich durfte am Sonntags Fuels Nicolai CC fahren und bei ein paar "dummen" Spielerei am Ende der Tour hab ich mir die Rücken dermassen gezerrt, dass ich heute morgen fast einen Krankenschein nach 2Wochen Urlaub machen musste. Dank Spritze ging es dann doch recht gut auf der Arbeit...  Also Federweg ist nicht alles ...



Ist es doch so schlimm? Hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder Fit 

Dumm waren die Spielereien aber nicht...vielleicht ungeschickt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

h.jay schrieb:


> .. und bei ein paar "dummen" Spielerei am Ende der Tour hab ich mir die Rücken dermassen gezerrt, dass ich heute morgen fast einen Krankenschein nach 2Wochen Urlaub machen musste...



Wie hast Du denn das noch auf den letzten Metern geschafft? Muss doch gewesen sein, nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten und ich den Rückweg angetreten hatte  

Gute Besserung jedenfalls auch von mir


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juli 2007)

h.jay schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Ich habe gehört, dass du dir ein neues Bike zulegen willst. Was steht denn zur Auswahl? Ich will mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen... die Post seit gestern abend reichen mir...



bin zwar nicht der Gerd, aber ich weiß es auch 

Nicolai Helius FR

und

Nicolai Helius FR 

oder hab ich was vergessen? 

ich wünsch dir auch ne gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

h.jay schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Ich habe gehört, dass du dir ein neues Bike zulegen willst. Was steht denn zur Auswahl? Ich will mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen... die Post seit gestern abend reichen mir...



Rat' doch erstmal?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nicolai Helius FR
> 
> und
> 
> ...



Ach Crazy Du Spielverderber


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn das noch auf den letzten Metern geschafft? Muss doch gewesen sein, nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten und ich den Rückweg angetreten hatte
> 
> Gute Besserung jedenfalls auch von mir



Ich hab ihn zu spielen animiert


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bin zwar nicht der Gerd, aber ich weiß es auch
> 
> Nicolai Helius FR
> 
> ...



Ja, Spielverderber


----------



## h.jay (2. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn zu spielen animiert



Keine Sorge, ich wollte es ja selber ausprobieren... Man soll eben doch bei dem bleiben was man kann ...


----------



## h.jay (2. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn das noch auf den letzten Metern geschafft? Muss doch gewesen sein, nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten und ich den Rückweg angetreten hatte
> 
> Gute Besserung jedenfalls auch von mir



ja, zum Glück direkt vor der Haustür bei fuEL. Passiert ist es beim Hinterradversetzen, bzw. beim Versuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, Spielverderber



nur weil ihr so lahm seit


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

h.jay schrieb:


> ja, zum Glück direkt vor der Haustür bei fuEL. Passiert ist es beim Hinterradversetzen, bzw. beim Versuch.



Hinterradversetzen kann mitunter wichtig sein! Ich kann es auch nicht.


----------



## arkonis (2. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hast Du den Link schon gelöscht?
> 
> Mit sowas mu mn vorsichtig sein, heutzutage gibts Anwälte die verdienen nur noch mit solchen Abmahnungen Ihr Geld, wenn Du an so einen kommst, kannst Du bezahlen



ja ich habe die Anfrage erst jetzt gesehen, er hatte mir schon vor 6 Tagen geschrieben, habe es aber jetzt erst gesehen.
Naja ich denke mal da hier im forum gewerbliche Anzeigen nicht gestatten sind ist das nicht ganz so schlimm, kann auch die Steuer anrufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nur weil ihr so lahm seit



Was heisst hier lahm, wir wollten ihn raten lassen, Du hast es gleich rausposaunt


----------



## wondermike (2. Juli 2007)

h.jay schrieb:


> ja, zum Glück direkt vor der Haustür bei fuEL. Passiert ist es beim Hinterradversetzen, bzw. beim Versuch.



Reife Leistung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Reife Leistung.



S**t happens everywhere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was heisst hier lahm, wir wollten ihn raten lassen, Du hast es gleich rausposaunt



hättet ihr schneller posten müssen, dann hätts ja geklappt 


ich mach mich mal ab, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hättet ihr schneller posten müssen, dann hätts ja geklappt
> 
> 
> ich mach mich mal ab, gute Nacht ihr Leutz



Upps, schon so spät. GN8 Kresi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2007)

Jo,

GN8, alle zusammen


----------



## fUEL (2. Juli 2007)

h.jay schrieb:


> Die Knochen vllt, aber der Rücken nicht... Ich durfte am Sonntags Fuels Nicolai CC fahren und bei ein paar "dummen" Spielerei am Ende der Tour hab ich mir die Rücken dermassen gezerrt, dass ich heute morgen fast einen Krankenschein nach 2Wochen Urlaub machen musste. Dank Spritze ging es dann doch recht gut auf der Arbeit...  Also Federweg ist nicht alles ...


 
hi Patrick, hoffe Dir geht es morgen wieder gut; das ist meist die Zeit, die man braucht, um so was wegzustecken wenn der Arzt mit Spritze nachhilft.


Wird morgen deutlích besser sein.
Kleiner Tip von mir Rückenleidengeplagtem:
Laß heut nacht das kopfkissen weg und schlaf auf dem Rücken - das gibt Deinem Körper die Möglichkeit sich selbst schnell zu helfen - so hat es mir jedenfalls mein Osteopath mal erzählt und bei mir hilft das dann.
( Tausche das normale Kissen gegen ein Reisekopfkissen 40 x30 oder so)

Gute Besserung dann Bis Mi abend evtl.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

@Lugga & wahltho: das mit dem Raten wäre hier etwas gemein, weil nachleseherausfordernd gewesen... 

@h.jay: Ja, für mich ist momentan ein Helius FR von Ni*c*olai im Gespräch. Hier im Fred sind seit einiger Zeit bei einigen Leuten Bikes mit mehr Federweg im Gespräch. Der Gresi hat sich z.B. mittlerweile ein Canyon Torque geholt und der MTK-Cube ein Specialized Enduro.  Lugga wird sich wohl recht sicher das Helius FR holen. Bei mir war mal das Specialized Enduro SL gewünscht, ist aber wieder vom Tisch (ausverkauft, außerdem hefitg teuer (7k)). Der Rote Hirsch, wondermike, hkn, bodo_nimda, hopi und fUEL haben z.B. entsprechend gefederte Bikes. Ok, ok, viele der anderen hier halten es auch für überflüssig, oder zumindest nicht unbedingt notwendig. Für mich wäre ein Enduro aber die ideale Ergänzung zu meinem CC-Bike!  Bionicon würde prinzipiell auch in Frage kommen. Das Supershuttle soll es ab demnächst auch in Größe XL geben!  Allerdings soll ich da bei meiner Gewichtsklasse schon an die Grenze des mit einem Bionicon machbaren kommen. Ich werde es trotzdem zumindest mal probefahren.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Juli 2007)

so ihr lieben  - GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juli 2007)

Wie Ihr pennt noch alle?

Faules Pack


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juli 2007)

*Aufstehen, es wird Zeit, ist schon viertel vor sieben!*





wenn hier nix los is, fahr ich Fabienne halt ins Krankenhaus


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Aufstehen, es wird Zeit, ist schon viertel vor sieben!*
> 
> 
> wenn hier nix los is, fahr ich Fabienne halt ins Krankenhaus



schrei doch net so hier rum, schlafen doch noch alle  
bin extra leise geblieben, um keinen zu wecken  ...

tolle option : hier nix los, fahr ich die frau halt mal eben ins krankenhaus  
was hättest du denn mit ihr gemacht, wenn hier de plausch-bär am toben wär 

gute besserung für was auch immer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

Moin, Moin,

Frau ins Krankenhaus fahren, warum denn, was ist denn los - was ernstes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juli 2007)

Ne nix ernstes, sie ist heut Abend wieder da


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Geht heutzutage schnell mit den Entbindungen!


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2007)

wünsch ihr alles gute. dem rest wünsch ich nen guten morgen!


----------



## caroka (3. Juli 2007)

Ja, allen hier einen Guten Morgen,



Maggo schrieb:


> als ich das wetter vorhin gesehen hab gings mir plötzlich ganz prächtig, jetzt werd ich grad ein wenig traurig.


Mir stinkt es förmlich.  Irgendwie ist im Moment eh hier der Wurm drin (bei  mir zu Hause). Nix klappt richtig.
Aber wenigstens ist das Wetter gut.


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens ist das Wetter gut.



will dich ja nicht entmutigen, aber für heut mittag ist wieder regen angesagt. ich würd ja gerne bei der tour ab hofheim ne runde mitkommen, glaub er noch nicht dran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Rote Hirsch, wondermike, hkn, bodo_nimda, hopi und fUEL haben z.B. entsprechend gefederte Bikes. ...



Moin Gerd,

also ich nehme Dir ja schon übel, dass Du es nicht für notwendig gehalten hast, mich hier nicht explizit erwähnt hast    

@Lugga: Trotzdem alles Gute für die Gattin unbekannterweise


----------



## Frank (3. Juli 2007)

Aloha allerseits!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Aloha allerseits!



Schönen Gruß zurück nach Hawaii


----------



## Frank (3. Juli 2007)

Da wär ich jetzt lieber als auf der A**** ... hatte ja eine Einladung auf Hawaii - zu dumm, das der Sack jetzt wieder auf Japan stationiert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2007)

ach! der frank, wie gehts? kommste heut abend ab hofheim mit, wär ne klasse gelgenheit sih mal endlich richtig kennenzulernen.


----------



## Frank (3. Juli 2007)

Gude. Äh ähm ... keine Zeit 

Neee ich bin dermaßen unfit, ich bin die letzten Wochen NULL zum Fahren gekommen leider. Mir graut es schon vor Samstag (Mod-Treffen) aber da bin ich ja nicht die einzige lahme Ente. 

Wann & Wo trefft ihr euch denn heute abend? Vielleicht roll ich zumindest mal kurz vorbei und sag Hallo !


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Gude. Äh ähm ... keine Zeit
> 
> Neee ich bin dermaßen unfit, ich bin die letzten Wochen NULL zum Fahren gekommen leider. Mir graut es schon vor Samstag (Mod-Treffen) aber da bin ich ja nicht die einzige lahme Ente.
> 
> Wann & Wo trefft ihr euch denn heute abend? Vielleicht roll ich zumindest mal kurz vorbei und sag Hallo !



das erzählst du nun schon seit ich dich das erste mal gelesen ahbe. glaub mir, mir gehts keinen deut besser und wenn mans nicht anpackt wird nix draus. gib dir nen ruck, ich mach die rote laternen assistenz.


----------



## Frank (3. Juli 2007)

Neee echt keine Zeit leider ... und bei dem Wetter hab ich erst recht keinen Antrieb  Zum Gute-Tour-wünschen tät ich ja mal kurz runterlaufen zum Marktplatz ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

FFM meldet den ersten Regen


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Gerd,
> 
> also ich nehme Dir ja schon übel, dass Du es nicht für notwendig gehalten hast, mich hier nicht explizit erwähnt hast
> 
> @Lugga: Trotzdem alles Gute für die Gattin unbekannterweise



Uuuups, `tschuldige!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet den ersten Regen



Genau zu der Zeit fing es auch in Hofheim an.  Hat in Richtung Biebrich langsam nachgelassen; Fahren war ok. Hier scheint gerade wieder die Sonne...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

.. 'ne, ne ich schmoll jetzt erstmal


----------



## Frank (3. Juli 2007)

Moin Gerd, wo in Hofheim residierst du denn jetze?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

Habe gerade mal das Wetter gecheckt, ... 

... heute morgen ist ein schmales Wolkenband durchgezogen ...

... Heute Nachmittag kommt aber noch ein richtig fettes, breites Regengebiet


----------



## Frank (3. Juli 2007)

Manche Sachen sollte man sich zugunsten der Motivation nicht ansehen!


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Moin Gerd, wo in Hofheim residierst du denn jetze?



in Marx`m; in Richtung Sportfeld. Quasi mit Trailanschluß. 

Ihr macht `ne Tour beim Mod-Treffen?!


----------



## Frank (3. Juli 2007)

Natürlich, meinste wir treffen uns nur zum Saufen und Fressen? 

Wird sicher wieder lustig. Und ich hab nur ein Ziel: die Singlespeeder und Street-Experten hinter mir zu lassen. Werd mich ordentlich mit erlaubten Substanzen dopen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Manche Sachen sollte man sich zugunsten der Motivation nicht ansehen!



Habe hobbymässig ziemlich lange der christlichen Seefahrt gefrönt, Wetter ist daher für mich Pflicht, auch wenn es nicht immer motiviert, aber bei der Seefahrt kann das sonst sehr, sehr unangenehm ausgehen


----------



## Frank (3. Juli 2007)

Verstehe, Seefahrt soso. Dabei muss ich immer an 1980 zurück denken wo ich mit Mama auf Kur an der Nordsee war und wir bei Sturm nach Helgoland unterwegs waren -vorher hat Jeder gedacht, ich würde quasi über die Reling reiern und am Ende waren es meine Eltern und nicht ich 

Ich find den Regen ja auch ganz praktisch, so hab ich keinen Grund mein Auto zu waschen, Petrus erledigt ganz unendgeltlich.


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Verstehe, Seefahrt soso. Dabei muss ich immer an 1980 zurück denken wo ich mit Mama auf Kur an der Nordsee war und wir bei Sturm nach Helgoland unterwegs waren -vorher hat Jeder gedacht, ich würde quasi über die Reling reiern und am Ende waren es meine Eltern und nicht ich
> 
> Ich find den Regen ja auch ganz praktisch, so hab ich keinen Grund mein Auto zu waschen, Petrus erledigt ganz unendgeltlich.



und du hast nen grund heut abend nicht mitzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

kennt den einer ?

Kelkheim-Fischbach, Fußweg zwischen Friedhof und Rettershof
Sonntag, 01.07.07, 15.20 - 16.30 Uhr

Die Kripo in Hofheim ist auf der Suche nach einem Radfahrer, der 
sich am Sonntagnachmittag zwei 13 und 14 Jahre alten Mädchen in 
schamloser Weise gezeigt hat. Der Mann radelte im genannten 
Tatzeitraum zwei Mal an den Kindern vorbei und hatte dabei jeweils 
seinen Penis aus der Radlerhose hängen. Danach verschwand der 
Radfahrer in unbekannte Richtung. Erst 90 Minuten später wurden die 
Vorfälle der Polizei gemeldet. Leider zu spät um sofortige 
Fahndungsmaßnahmen einzuleiten.
Es liegt folgende Personenbeschreibung vor: männlich, 30 - 35 Jahre 
alt, normale Figur, dunkelbraune, glatte Haare, bekleidet mit einer 
kurzen, schwarzen Radlerhose und einem blauen Oberteil, war mit einem
dunklen Herrenmountainbike unterwegs.
Wer den Biker gesehen hat, möge sich bitte bei der Polizei in Hofheim
unter Telefon (06192) 2079-0 melden.


----------



## Frank (3. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und du hast nen grund heut abend nicht mitzufahren


 
soeben wurde mir per eMail noch ein weiterer Grund geliefert, bin mal wieder nach Feierabend unterwegs in Hessen


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kennt den einer ?
> 
> Kelkheim-Fischbach, Fußweg zwischen Friedhof und Rettershof
> Sonntag, 01.07.07, 15.20 - 16.30 Uhr
> ...



kenn ich nicht, wenn ich allerdings irgendwann mal so nen kerl bei so ner aktion miterlebe dann gnade ihm gott. die welt iss echt krank.


----------



## arkonis (3. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kennt den einer ?
> 
> Kelkheim-Fischbach, Fußweg zwischen Friedhof und Rettershof
> Sonntag, 01.07.07, 15.20 - 16.30 Uhr
> ...



 ne, also da fällt mir keiner ein. Aber seltsam das er wohl in Sportkleidung unterwegs war. Mit engen Radlerhosen und auf einem MTB seinen Penis raushängen zu lassen sollte auch schwer sein, irgendwie schwer vorstellbar.


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kenn ich nicht, wenn ich allerdings irgendwann mal so nen kerl bei so ner aktion miterlebe dann gnade ihm gott. die welt iss echt krank.



und was wäre, wenn der biker beim letzten pinkelstopp vergessen hat, seinen dödel einzupacken, rein zufällig an den beiden gören vorbeikam, dann merkte, dass er sich verfahren hat, wieder umdrehte und zwangsläufig wieder an den mädels vorbeikam  

er könnte auch so die kleine bikehose seiner frau angehabt haben (die eigene vielleicht in der wäsche), dass sein großer nur halb rein passte ...


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ne, also da fällt mir keiner ein. Aber seltsam das er wohl in Sportkleidung unterwegs war. Mit engen Radlerhosen und auf einem MTB seinen Penis raushängen zu lassen sollte auch schwer sein, irgendwie schwer vorstellbar.



sag ich doch


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

ok, genug spaß gemacht ...

ist schon heftig, dass sowas immer wieder passiert. hätte gerne eine verfolgungsjagd gemacht und den kerl geschnappt, wenn ich in der nähe gewesen wäre ...


----------



## wondermike (3. Juli 2007)

Sachen gibt's.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Nach der Beschreibung könnte da ja so ziemlich jeder sein. Also alle Hofheimer bitte zur Gegenüberstellung anmelden...


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sachen gibt's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin raus aus der nummer, mein bike ist nämlich gelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ne, also da fällt mir keiner ein. Aber seltsam das er wohl in Sportkleidung unterwegs war. Mit engen Radlerhosen und auf einem MTB seinen Penis raushängen zu lassen sollte auch schwer sein, irgendwie schwer vorstellbar.



frag mal die pro`s bei der tour. die müssen ja auch während des pedalierens.....


----------



## arkonis (3. Juli 2007)

so ein Typ kannte ich von Hattersheim her, der war stadtbekannt und ziemlich pervers. Im Sommer ist der regelmäßig um den Kelsterbacher Baggersee mit dem Rad gefahren und hat gespannt. Da gab es oft eine grosse Ansammlung von Spannern und Pädofilen auf dem Rad, in den Bäumen, Büschen haben die auch gehockt. Als 15 Jährige haben wir mit Steinen nach denen geworfen um die loszuwerden, jeden Sommer sind die wiedergekommen. Die sind wirklich extrem pervers und krank die Typen. Noch heute machen da echt krude Typen herum. Die meisten sind aber mit einem Strohut und Klapprad unterwegs aber bei einem mit Sportklamotten und Sportgerät kann ich mir das auch nicht recht vorstellen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

FFM meldet Regen in Strömen. lt. Regenradar sollte das Schlimmste aber bis 15:00 Uhr durch sein


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet Regen in Strömen. lt. Regenradar sollte das Schlimmste aber bis 15:00 Uhr durch sein



in Wiesbaden regnet es auch und sieht furchtbar grau aus.


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> frag mal die pro`s bei der tour. die müssen ja auch während des pedalierens.....



Beim Triathlon in Frabkfurt sagten sie, dass es beim Rad fahren ja noch recht einfach wäre. Beim Laufen könnte man es nur laufen lassen und z.B. mit einer Wasserschwammerfrischung tarnen... Will kein Profi sein!


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Beim Triathlon in Frabkfurt sagten sie, dass es beim Rad fahren ja noch recht einfach wäre. Beim Laufen könnte man es nur laufen lassen und z.B. mit einer Wasserschwammerfrischung tarnen... Will kein Profi sein!



heftisch das...........wenns einem dann am bein runterläuft......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet Regen in Strömen. lt. Regenradar sollte das Schlimmste aber bis 15:00 Uhr durch sein



cool, dann käme ich ja doch noch trocken heim  

weh dir, dass stimmt dann nicht


----------



## fUEL (3. Juli 2007)

Bin froh, daß ich heut morgen schon im Wald war.
Trails sind prima gewesen, tour so ähnlich wie am So 

Schaltung ging einwandfrei, bike is nun bei Denfeld für die neue Gabel und ne neue Kette.

Morgen früh fertig!


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Beim Triathlon in Frabkfurt sagten sie, dass es beim Rad fahren ja noch recht einfach wäre. Beim Laufen könnte man es nur laufen lassen und z.B. mit einer Wasserschwammerfrischung tarnen... Will kein Profi sein!



bei mir käme definitv vor lauter schwitzen nix mehr in der blase an


----------



## wondermike (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Beim Triathlon in Frabkfurt sagten sie, dass es beim Rad fahren ja noch recht einfach wäre. Beim Laufen könnte man es nur laufen lassen und z.B. mit einer Wasserschwammerfrischung tarnen... Will kein Profi sein!



Da müsste man ja direkt mal schauen, ob der Langener Waldsee heute morgen gelb ist...


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

Schönes Mittag-Thema...


----------



## arkonis (3. Juli 2007)

ich hab schon gegessen aber der fux hat damit angefangen.


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schönes Mittag-Thema...



haste was besseres ?


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich hab schon gegessen aber der fux hat damit angefangen.



aber keiner hatte so einen schönen kommentar wie du


----------



## fUEL (3. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da müsste man ja direkt mal schauen, ob der Langener Waldsee heute morgen gelb ist...


igitigitpfuideibelnochmal


----------



## wondermike (3. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> igitigitpfuideibelnochmal



Ich hab' ja mit dem Geschlechtsorgan- und Körperflüssigkeiten-Thema nicht angefangen. Bin also quasi völlig unschuldig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Juli 2007)

Die Creme die im Sommer auf der Oberfläche schwimmt, finde ich noch ekliger. Man kommt aus dem Wasser und alles ist schmierig.


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2007)

mein erster urlaub am meer war in spanien, was dir da an sachen so entgegengeschwommen kam.....HIIIILFE......das waren nicht nur flüssige substanzen. seither bin ich was so schwimmen und wasserkram angeht echt geheilt.


----------



## arkonis (3. Juli 2007)

früher als ich noch geangelt habe, hatte ich so einiges am Haken was nicht jugendfrei war...:kotz:


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet Regen in Strömen. lt. Regenradar sollte das Schlimmste aber bis 15:00 Uhr durch sein



respekt ! 15.00 uhr und höchst meldet trocken von oben  

sollte ich tatsächlich trocken heimkommen ?


----------



## fUEL (3. Juli 2007)

Irgendwie wird das Thema des Treads hier sehr weit interpretiert.
Bei dem momentanen posts müsste es heissen.
.............allgemeiner Plauschfred für alles, was wirklich kein Thema ist


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird das Thema des Treads hier sehr  weit interpretiert.
> Bei dem momentanen posts müsste es heissen.
> .............allgemeiner Plauschfred für alles, was kein Thema ist



wetter ist doch immer ein thema


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> respekt ! 15.00 uhr und höchst meldet trocken von oben
> 
> sollte ich tatsächlich trocken heimkommen ?



Du solltest aber bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr zu Hause sein, denn dann kann es wieder losgehen


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

Habe nun ein Angebot von Mainbike über ein Helius FR von Nikolai.  Die haben wegen der Rahmengröße mit DSK gesprochen. Ich könnte sowohl einen XL- als auch einen XXL-Rahmen fahren.


----------



## Tech3 (3. Juli 2007)

Finger weg von den Riesenrahmen !
Du willst damit Trails fahren und nicht Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

Und: Quanta Costa? Lieferzeit?

Zur Rahmengrösse wiederhole ich meinen Spruch: Nimm' im Zweifelsfalle den kleineren Rahmen, also XL

Und ich würde immer noch Hope-Bremsen nehmen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Finger weg von den Riesenrahmen !



Gerd hat nur die Wahl zwischen XL und XXL, also Pest oder Cholera


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und: Quanta Costa? Lieferzeit?
> 
> Zur Rahmengrösse wiederhole ich meinen Spruch: Nimm' im Zweifelsfalle den kleineren Rahmen, also XL
> 
> Und ich würde immer noch Hope-Bremsen nehmen!


Habe aber Deinen Hope-Bremsen-Problem-Thread gefunden...


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd hat nur die Wahl zwischen XL und XXL, also Pest oder Cholera



der gerd möchte mit dem rad aber nach wie vor auch noch relativ gut uphills fahren. ich denke da hat jeder seine vorlieben was die gewichtung angeht, der eine hat vielleicht 30/70 uphill zu downhill der andere etwas ausgewogener, von daher denke ich ohne je auf einem gesessen zu haben xl wäre angebracht und gerechtfertigt. xxl halte ich auch für eindeutig übertrieben.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe aber Deinen Hope-Bremsen-Problem-Thread gefunden...



Häh? Ich habe wirklich noch nie nennenswerte Probleme mit Hope-Bremsen gehabt.

Meinst Du meinen einen Thread mit der Frage zur Dichtigkeit des Ausgleichsbehälters? Das war mein Fehler, hatte die Schrauben nach Kontrolle der Bremsflüssigkeit zu fest angezogen


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Finger weg von den Riesenrahmen !
> Du willst damit Trails fahren und nicht Marathon





wahltho schrieb:


> Und: Quanta Costa? Lieferzeit?
> 
> Zur Rahmengrösse wiederhole ich meinen Spruch: Nimm' im Zweifelsfalle den kleineren Rahmen, also XL
> 
> Und ich würde immer noch Hope-Bremsen nehmen!



Beim XL- und XXL-Rahmen ist die Steuerrohrlänge gleich. Neben dem Sitzrohr wird auch das Oberrohr und damit (bei gleichbleibendem Lenkwinkel) der Radstand länger. -> Von den Daten her tendiere ich zum XLer. Schade, dass nur ein L- und XXL-Rad zum draufsetzen da waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe aber Deinen Hope-Bremsen-Problem-Thread gefunden...



jeder hersteller hat natürlich mit seinen produkten auch mal schwierigkeiten. ob das rotwild mit unerprobten hinterbauten, dt mit einsackenden dämpfern, rock shox mit defekten 2step einheiten oder oder oder ist. ich denke bremsentechnisch nehmen sich die großen nicht viel, jeder wird dir sagen, dass er die beste bremse fährt.


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der gerd möchte mit dem rad aber nach wie vor auch noch relativ gut uphills fahren. ich denke da hat jeder seine vorlieben was die gewichtung angeht, der eine hat vielleicht 30/70 uphill zu downhill der andere etwas ausgewogener, von daher denke ich ohne je auf einem gesessen zu haben xl wäre angebracht und gerechtfertigt. xxl halte ich auch für eindeutig übertrieben.....



Beim XXL-Rahmen wäre das Sitzrohr 1cm kürzer als bei meinem Trek. Beim XL 4cm. Das Steuerrohr ist in beiden fällen 2cm kürzer. Ich finde, da relativiert sich das "übertrieben finden"!?


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jeder hersteller hat natÃ¼rlich mit seinen produkten auch mal schwierigkeiten. ob das rotwild mit unerprobten hinterbauten, dt mit einsackenden dÃ¤mpfern, rock shox mit defekten 2step einheiten oder oder oder ist. ich denke bremsentechnisch nehmen sich die groÃen nicht viel, jeder wird dir sagen, dass er die beste bremse fÃ¤hrt.



Ne, die XT, die ich fahre, ist nicht die beste!  Ansonsten: ja, ja ich weiÃ... ...habe mich noch nicht entschieden. Die Bremse ist im Angebot noch nicht dabei. Er meinte, ich mÃ¼Ãte so mit 200/300 â¬ rechnen. Was kostet die Hope?

Da ich in der Enduro (es heiÃt *die *Enduro; habe eben im Duden nachgeschaut!) eine Steckachse zumindest fÃ¼r vorn fahren soll/muÃ, brauche ich doch neue LaufrÃ¤der... Die sollen aber im Komplettpaket nicht so teuer sein (355 Marzocchi/XT, 495 Hope, jeweils mit meiner neuen Lieblingsfelge EX 823).


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Beim XXL-Rahmen wäre das Sitzrohr 1cm kürzer als bei meinem Trek. Beim XL 4cm. Das Steuerrohr ist in beiden fällen 2cm kürzer. Ich finde, da relativiert sich das "übertrieben finden"!?



wie fühlst du dich denn jetzt wenn beim trek der sattel komplett eingeschoben ist? genug platz? wie hast du dich auf dem xxl gefühlt? so ein gefühlstechnisch???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, die XT, die ich fahre, ist nicht die beste!  Ansonsten: ja, ja ich weiß... ...habe mich noch nicht entschieden. Die Bremse ist im Angebot noch nicht dabei. Er meinte, ich müßte so mit 200/300  rechnen. Was kostet die Hope?



Bei GoCycle kostet die Mono M4 Floating im Set ca. 400 Euro


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie fühlst du dich denn jetzt wenn beim trek der sattel komplett eingeschoben ist? genug platz? wie hast du dich auf dem xxl gefühlt? so ein gefühlstechnisch???



Ich hab` beim Trek noch nie die Sattelstütze komplett rein gemacht. Das wären im Augenblick 21,5cm... Das XXL war in Ordnung. Habe ja geschrieben, dass der Radstand 1cm kürzer als bei meinem Trek war. Allerdings könnte es sein, dass nur eine 140er Gabel verbaut war.

Angeboten bekommen habe ich nun die Magura Wotan 160mm und auf Knopfdruck (remote) 120mm.


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da ich in der Enduro (es heißt *die *Enduro; habe eben im Duden nachgeschaut!).



was steht denn im duden? die endurobike? die endurofahrrad? die enduromaschiene???


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was steht denn im duden? die endurobike? die endurofahrrad? die enduromaschiene???



Enduro, die; -, -s <engl.> (geländegängiges Motorrad)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, die XT, die ich fahre, ist nicht die beste!



Sie ist für das was Du mit dem Tupper-Hobel veranstaltest, einfach nicht die richtige Bremse...

Die alte Vierkolben-XT war aber auch besser  Habe ich noch an meinem Delite Grey 




Arachne schrieb:


> ... es heißt *die *Enduro; habe eben im Duden nachgeschaut!)...



Bei Mopeds hätte ich auch immer "die Enduro" gesagt, bei Bikes klingt aber gemäß meinem Sprachgefühl "das Enduro" besser 

Aber egal, Hauptsache jeder weiss was gemeint ist


----------



## fUEL (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Beim XXL-Rahmen wäre das Sitzrohr 1cm kürzer als bei meinem Trek. Beim XL 4cm. Das Steuerrohr ist in beiden fällen 2cm kürzer. Ich finde, da relativiert sich das "übertrieben finden"!?


 

Sorry aber Dein Trek ist ein Race und Marathonfully und somit diametral zu betrachten.
Die Parameter sollte man nicht vergleichen.

Ich finde Du solltest daran denken, daß der Killerkeks da gerade richtig formuliert hat: Du willst Trails fahren,.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, die XT, die ich fahre, ist nicht die beste!  Ansonsten: ja, ja ich weiÃ... ...habe mich noch nicht entschieden. Die Bremse ist im Angebot noch nicht dabei. Er meinte, ich mÃ¼Ãte so mit 200/300 â¬ rechnen. Was kostet die Hope?
> 
> Da ich in der Enduro (es heiÃt *die *Enduro; habe eben im Duden nachgeschaut!) *eine Steckachse zumindest fÃ¼r vorn fahren soll/muÃ,* brauche ich doch neue LaufrÃ¤der... Die sollen aber im Komplettpaket nicht so teuer sein (355 Marzocchi/XT, 495 Hope, jeweils mit meiner neuen Lieblingsfelge EX 823).


Das schreit nach Hope Pro II Naben
Und ich finde Hope Bremsen sehen schÃ¶n aus aber ich bin Magurafan


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sorry aber Dein Trek ist ein Race und Marathonfully und somit diametral zu betrachten.
> Die Parameter sollte man nicht vergleichen.
> 
> Ich finde Du solltest daran denken, daß der Killerkeks da gerade richtig formuliert hat: Du willst Trails fahren,.......



Da die Sattelüberhöhung auf jeden Fall die gleiche sein wird, tendiere ich ja eher zum XL-Rahmen.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
hab troz Urlaub heut irgendwie mehr Stress wie sonst. Morgen darf ich wie auf die A**** und jetzt muß ich schon wieder weg.....

Fabienne gehts gut, sie ist wieder daheim


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab troz Urlaub heut irgendwie mehr Stress wie sonst. Morgen darf ich wie auf die A**** und jetzt muß ich schon wieder weg.....
> 
> Fabienne gehts gut, sie ist wieder daheim



 Schönen Gruß!


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da die Sattelüberhöhung auf jeden Fall die gleiche sein wird, tendiere ich ja eher zum XL-Rahmen.



Trotz allem will ich auf Touren meine Beine strecken können!


----------



## fUEL (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Trotz allem will ich auf Touren meine Beine strecken können!


Soweit ich mich erinnere ist zwischen meinem Fuel und dem Fr zwischen Vorbaumitte und sitzhöcker/sattel 5 cm Unterschied.
Ausserdem hat das fuel einen geraden Lenker und das FR einen lowriser, was nochmal mind 2bis 3 cm kürzer macht.

Lt. Aussage vom Biometriepapst ist das so richtig und aus meiner Sicht fühlt sich das auch so an.

Auf einem Enduro / Freerider sitzt man eben auch eher aufrechter und nicht so gestreckt; dehalb kommt man damit den Berg trotzdem gut hoch.

Nicht so schnell wie mit nem Rcefully aber anständig, wenn Du das Oberrohr so arg lang wählst für nen Enduro hebst Du das hinterrad schon rum , wenn jeder die kurve auf einer Backe sitzend noch ausfährt, der einen kleineren Rahmen hat, da der Radstand auch länger ist dadurch.
Ergo in Kreuznach hättest Du mehr Arbeit und wohl weniger Freude.

Ich will hier nicht missverstanden werden, es ist Deine Entscheidung, mir ist ein kleinerer wendiger Rahmen wesentlich lieber, da fahraktiver. 
Denk an Jolle und Dampfer, der alte Kapitän Waltho kann es Dir erläutern, wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juli 2007)

ei gude wie!

und tschüss...


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du solltest aber bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr zu Hause sein, denn dann kann es wieder losgehen



sach mal, kann es sein, dass du mit petrus verwandt bist  
oder hast du vielleicht deinen job verfehlt, herr kachelmann  

hab das zwar nicht mehr lesen können, traf aber ziemlich genau zu  respekt ! ich frag jetzt immer, das hast du nun davon  

bin von oben trocken zwischen 15.45 und 16.15 uhr heimgekommen


----------



## Tech3 (3. Juli 2007)

Mensch ist ja gar nichts los hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mensch ist ja gar nichts los hier



und das so kurz vor der nächsten k-frage ...


----------



## caroka (3. Juli 2007)

Gerd schon zu Hause oder noch in WI.


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gerd schon zu Hause oder noch in WI.



ist doch noch hell! -> noch in WI 

EDIT: wie sieht es wettermäßig denn im MTK aus?


----------



## caroka (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ist doch noch hell! -> noch in WI
> 
> EDIT: wie sieht es wettermäßig denn im MTK aus?



Es ist gerade trocken. Vllt. hast Du Glück oder regnet es in WI.


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Es ist gerade trocken. Vllt. hast Du Glück oder regnet es in WI.



Es ist alles naß, aber es regnet zumindest mal nicht so doll.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

So, ich bin seit 'ner dreiviertel Stunde zurück. Hab' noch von FFM kommend ne grössere Runde über Hofheim und um den Staufen gedreht. Schlammfaktor Mittel. Als ich den steilen Stich hoch zum Staufen auf der Eppsteiner Seite rauf bin, kam mir ein kleines Rinnsal entgegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juli 2007)

nix los hier. und wenn ich morgen von der a***** komme is die k-frage geklärt + 2seiten 

erst mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leuts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

GN8 Crazy


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sach mal, kann es sein, dass du mit petrus verwandt bist
> oder hast du vielleicht deinen job verfehlt, herr kachelmann
> 
> hab das zwar nicht mehr lesen können, traf aber ziemlich genau zu  respekt ! ich frag jetzt immer, das hast du nun davon
> ...



Keine Sorge: Kein Hexenwerk und auch keine Zauberei 

Es gibt entsprechende Dienste im WWW, die die zu erwartenden Regenfälle für einen bestimmten Ort für paar Stunden quasi per "Wolkenfilm" voraussagen. Da habe ich just für die Zeit eine Lücke über FFM/Kelkheim gesehen


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

Irgendwie fehlt hier mein letzter Beitrag!  Naja, ging nur um Disziplin und Wetter...  Bin mittlerweile seit `ner dreiviertel Stunde auch zurück. Es hat zwar durchgängig geregnet, aber zuerst nur so wenig, dass man ohne Regenjacke fahren konnte. Erst auf den letzten Kilometern fing es so richtig an. Früh genug, zum recht naß werden...  Der Torsten verspricht mir dauernd die kurze Alp-X Hose. Muß vielleicht doch mal woanders schauen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2007)

GN8 Gerd!


----------



## Arachne (3. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 Gerd!



Nacht, Thomas!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Torsten verspricht mir dauernd die kurze Alp-X Hose. Muß vielleicht doch mal woanders schauen...


Ich hätte ´ne Vaude in XXL günstig abzugeben.


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Keine Sorge: Kein Hexenwerk und auch keine Zauberei
> 
> Es gibt entsprechende Dienste im WWW, die die zu erwartenden Regenfälle für einen bestimmten Ort für paar Stunden quasi per "Wolkenfilm" voraussagen. Da habe ich just für die Zeit eine Lücke über FFM/Kelkheim gesehen



pn mir mal den link zum wolkenfilm oder berichte mir täglich zwischen 5.30 uhr und 6.00 uhr sowie zwischen 15.45 und 16.45  




Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich hätte ´ne Vaude in XXL günstig abzugeben.



wie, ist die dir etwa zu klein geworden


----------



## caroka (4. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> pn mir mal den link zum wolkenfilm oder berichte mir täglich zwischen 5.30 uhr und 6.00 uhr sowie zwischen 15.45 und 16.45
> .....


Kann sein, dass er diesen Link nutzt.

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass er diesen Link nutzt.
> 
> Guten Morgen



aber da kann man anscheinend nur rückwirkend gucken  
also wenns von wiesbaden her zunehmend blau wird, ist es höchste zeit für mich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber da kann man anscheinend nur rückwirkend gucken
> also wenns von wiesbaden her zunehmend blau wird, ist es höchste zeit für mich ...



Ja ich weiß aber vllt. sagt Herr Kachelmann  ja nochmal was dazu.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie, ist die dir etwa zu klein geworden


 


Nein, mir paast mittlerweile 52  . Die Vaude hab ich auch damals nur in XXL genommen, damit die Oberschenkel beim Treten nicht spannen. Obenrum war mir die immer ein bißchen weit, ging aber.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

Moin,



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nein, mir paast mittlerweile 52 ...



boah eh, was hattest Du den vorher für 'nen Bratar***?   

*duckundwech-aber ganz schnell*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß aber vllt. sagt Herr Kachelmann  ja nochmal was dazu.



Ich hab' testweise so 'nen Bezahlt-Account bei www.wetter.de.

Da geht die Regenvorhersage auch ein paar Stunden voraus...


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' testweise so 'nen Bezahlt-Account bei www.wetter.de.
> 
> Da geht die Regenvorhersage auch ein paar Stunden voraus...



also muß ich für eine vorhersage doch auf dich zurückgreifen  
was kostet denn der spaß ?


----------



## Arachne (4. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich hätte ´ne Vaude in XXL günstig abzugeben.





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nein, mir paast mittlerweile 52  . Die Vaude hab ich auch damals nur in XXL genommen, damit die Oberschenkel beim Treten nicht spannen. Obenrum war mir die immer ein bißchen weit, ging aber.



Guten Morgen!

Macht VauDe auch kurze Regenhosen? Ich möchte dem Torsten diese Woche mal noch Zeit geben. Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass mir die XXL paßt, wenn sie Dir obenrum schon zu weit ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

Ich hab' mir die kurze Regenhoses von Gore bestellt, hat 'nen Kollege von mir und der ist damit super zufrieden...


----------



## squaw (4. Juli 2007)

Moin moin! Lange nicht "gelesen"  
Letzte Woche kamen endlich meine mtb-schuhe.....es kam wie es kommen musste....ich bin umgefallen


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Juli 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Moin moin! Lange nicht "gelesen"
> Letzte Woche kamen endlich meine mtb-schuhe.....es kam wie es kommen musste....ich bin umgefallen



Das haben wir alle schon durchgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squaw (4. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das haben wir alle schon durchgemacht




Komischerweise erst am Ende einer 90km-Radtour - die ganze Zeit gings ohne Probleme, immer rechtzeitig ans ausklinken gedacht, und auf einmal hats dann doch noch geknallt


----------



## fUEL (4. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir die kurze Regenhoses von Gore bestellt, hat 'nen Kollege von mir und der ist damit super zufrieden...


 

Ich hab die auch und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## wondermike (4. Juli 2007)

squaw schrieb:


> Komischerweise erst am Ende einer 90km-Radtour - die ganze Zeit gings ohne Probleme, immer rechtzeitig ans ausklinken gedacht, und auf einmal hats dann doch noch geknallt



Das kannst Du als eine Art Initiationsritus der Mountainbiker betrachten...


----------



## wondermike (4. Juli 2007)

Komme grade vom Dottore. 

Die gute Nachricht: ich kann am Montag wieder zur A*****.  

Die schlechte Nachricht: ich muss am Montag wieder zur A*****.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich hab die auch und bin sehr zufrieden



Stimmt, hattest Du letzten Donnerstag doch auch an, oder?


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir die kurze Regenhoses von Gore bestellt, hat 'nen Kollege von mir und der ist damit super zufrieden...



wie ist denn die genaue bezeichnung der kurzen regenhose von gore und was kostet die in etwa ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

GORE BIKE WEAR GORE-TEX PACLITE laminate Alp-X Short  - 129,90 Euro bei Hibike


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juli 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

mahlzeit hkn

... und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GORE BIKE WEAR GORE-TEX PACLITE laminate Alp-X Short  - 129,90 Euro bei Hibike



is ja fast so teuer wie die lange


----------



## caroka (4. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Komme grade vom Dottore.
> 
> Die gute Nachricht: ich kann am Montag wieder zur A*****.
> 
> Die schlechte Nachricht: ich muss am Montag wieder zur A*****.



Na, dann viel Spass.


----------



## Arachne (4. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> is ja fast so teuer wie die lange



Für mich aber sinnvoller als die lange.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> mahlzeit hkn
> 
> ... und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für mich aber sinnvoller als die lange.




sinnvoll wäre der jahreszeit angepasste temperaturen und passende sonnentage


----------



## Arachne (4. Juli 2007)

Mein Tretinnenlager ist hinüber!  Habe zuerst einen Schreck bekommen, da die Kurbeln genauso wackelten, als das Tretlagergewinde kaputt war. Wollte das mittlere Kettenblatt tauschen und hatte deshalb das Werkzeug greifbar.  Die Demontage der Kurbeln offenbarte dann ein total wackliges Lager auf der linken Seite. 

Mein nächstes Problem wird sein, die Lagerschalen abzuschrauben. Denfeld klebt die immer fest. Für die Demontag soll ich das Ganze dann mit einem Fön erwärmen. Ich habe keinen...


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für die Demontag soll ich das Ganze dann mit einem Fön erwärmen. Ich habe keinen...



und das bei deiner haarlänge? respekt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für mich aber sinnvoller als die lange.



brauch auch noch sowas, für die wärmeren monate. ne lange hab ich ja schon.
eigentlich könnten die doch mal so ne 3 x zip regenhose machen, die man entweder lang, dreiviertel oder kurz tragen kann. das wäre ideal ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Problem wird sein, die Lagerschalen abzuschrauben. Denfeld klebt die immer fest.



Womit denn mit Schraubensicherung oder was? - Habe ich noch nie gehört, ich fette die Lagergewinde immer 



Arachne schrieb:


> Für die Demontag soll ich das Ganze dann mit einem Fön erwärmen. Ich habe keinen...



Ich habe eine Heissluftpistole...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und das bei deiner haarlänge? respekt...



Beinhaarlänge oder was?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für mich aber sinnvoller als die lange.



Yepp - Lange Regenhosen kann ich auch weglassen, ist ja egal ob man von aussen oder von innen nass wird...

Ne kurze ist schon gut, um bei längerem Regen im Beckenbereich nicht völlig zu durchnässen.


----------



## Arachne (4. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Womit denn mit Schraubensicherung oder was? - Habe ich noch nie gehört, ich fette die Lagergewinde immer
> 
> Ich habe eine Heissluftpistole...



Die hatten wohl schon Ärger mit sich lösenden Lagerschalen...

Klar, - ich wollte ja sowieso mal vorbei kommen, um Deinen Gartenschlauch zu nutzen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die hatten wohl schon Ärger mit sich lösenden Lagerschalen...



Na ich hoffe, dass sie das richtige Loctite benutzen



Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, - ich wollte ja sowieso mal vorbei kommen, um Deinen Gartenschlauch zu nutzen!



In meine Werkstatt kommen nur saubere Bikes 

Hast Du denn schon ein neues Lager?


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - Lange Regenhosen kann ich auch weglassen, ist ja egal ob man von aussen oder von innen nass wird...
> 
> Ne kurze ist schon gut, um bei längerem Regen im Beckenbereich nicht völlig zu durchnässen.



klar schwitzt man da von innen. aber bei + 1° C und regen fahr ich net mit ner kurzen hose draussen rum. ab ca. +8 °C- + 10°C geht´s bei mir nur kurz los ... es sei denn es regnet heftig. dann muß ich z.z. noch auf die lange regenhose zurückgreifen ...

wo wir schon beim thema sind : wahltho, wie ist denn die vorhersage für ca. 15.45 ?

gerd und kein fön  kann ich gar nicht glauben ...


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2007)

höchst meldet leichten regen ...


----------



## Arachne (4. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Hast Du denn schon ein neues Lager?



Jo, habe ich noch zu Hause rumliegen. Der Preisunterschied zwischen drei neuen Kettenblättern und einem kompletten Tretlager ist so gering...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> höchst meldet leichten regen ...



in Biebrich scheint sogar ab und an die Sonne.  Hat aber auch schon geregnet. Z.B. als ich heute Morgen hier ankam.  Ansonsten war es heute Morgen von oben trocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> höchst meldet leichten regen ...



So ab ca. 15:15/15:30 Uhr sollte es erstmal längere Zeit wieder trocken sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jo, habe ich noch zu Hause rumliegen. Der Preisunterschied zwischen drei neuen Kettenblättern und einem kompletten Tretlager ist so gering...



Wann willste denn vorbeikommen, äh ich meine vorbeifahren?


----------



## Arachne (4. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wann willste denn vorbeikommen, äh ich meine vorbeifahren?



Wann hast Du denn mal Zeit? Fährst Du heute gc? Ich nicht. Das Wetter animiert mich nicht so richtig (v.a. für die anschließende Heimfahrt) und der sdf fährt heute auch nicht mit (Ausschlußkriterium).

Hast Du Bürsten für die Radreinigung? Sonst würde ich welche mitbringen.

Jedenfalls sollte es für das Event nicht schütten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wann hast Du denn mal Zeit?



Sagen wir mal so, ist das Ganze nicht eingermassen dringend? 

Nein, ich fahre heute auch nicht GC, da ich es nicht mag bei derart nassen Verhältnissen in einer grösseren Gruppe auf schlammigen und rutschigen Trails zu fahren.

Bürste zur Radreinigung habe ich


----------



## caroka (4. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> .....
> gerd und kein fön  kann ich gar nicht glauben ...



Gerd ist immer für Überraschungen gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (4. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gerd und kein fön  kann ich gar nicht glauben ...



Würde doch eh' nix nützen...


----------



## Arachne (4. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Würde doch eh' nix nützen...


----------



## caroka (4. Juli 2007)

Muss jetzt bügeln.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Muss jetzt bügeln.....



Wie war das noch letztens mit dem Schicksal von Frauen? 

*ganzschnellduckundwechundschmeissvorherfünfEuroindieChauvikasse*


----------



## Arachne (4. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Muss jetzt bügeln.....



wen?


----------



## caroka (4. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wen?



Wäsche............. 










...............die kann sich nicht wehren.


----------



## caroka (4. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie war das noch letztens mit dem Schicksal von Frauen?
> 
> *ganzschnellduckundwechundschmeissvorherfünfEuroindieChauvikasse*



   
Ich hab's ja provoziert. *nehmdiefünfEuroausderChauvikasseundwerfzu*


----------



## caroka (4. Juli 2007)

Ich geh mal ins off sonst wird das mit dem Bügeln nix mehr.


----------



## wondermike (4. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh mal ins off sonst wird das mit dem Bügeln nix mehr.



Kannst ja nachher mal ein paar Bilder posten, damit wir sehen können, ob Du das auch ordentlich gemacht hast.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juli 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Gude Kresi


----------



## caroka (4. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Kannst ja nachher mal ein paar Bilder posten, damit wir sehen können, ob Du das auch ordentlich gemacht hast.



Ok, damit Ihr mir auch glaubt.......

......Caroka nach dem Bügeln.  


















Upps, falsches Bild erwischt.


----------



## caroka (4. Juli 2007)

Jetzt aber........















Ja, ich trage zu Hause eine Kittelschürze, was dagegen....


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2007)

schöne perücke


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juli 2007)

k-frage und alle still...


----------



## caroka (4. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> k-frage und alle still...



Ich mach mir schon lange Gedanken.


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juli 2007)

man bist du ordentlich!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Komme grade vom Dottore.
> 
> Die gute Nachricht: ich kann am Montag wieder zur A*****.
> 
> Die schlechte Nachricht: ich muss am Montag wieder zur A*****.


Und wann darfst du wieder biken? Ist doch viel wichtiger!


----------



## fUEL (4. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Und wann darfst du wieder biken? Ist doch viel wichtiger!


Is heut kein gc ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Is heut kein gc ??


Meines Wissens schon, nur konnte ich heute nicht hin, weil ich unser Auto um 17:30 endlich wieder aus der Werkstatt geholt habe. Außerdem hab ich heute morgen eine gerissene Speiche im Laufrad festgestellt, die ich gerade am Erneuern bin. Komme nachher aber mal kurz an der HM vorbei.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Juli 2007)

@Gerd: Da du für den EBM deine Startgebühr anscheinend noch nicht überwiesen hast, solltest du am Sonntag ziemlich früh da sein, um deinen Startplatz zu bestätigen. So wie ich die Meldung auf der Startseite verstehe, bist du nämlich erst mit Bezahlung des Startgeldes teilnahmeberechtigt und mußt dies vor dem Erreichen des Teilnehmerlimits machen.


----------



## wondermike (4. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Und wann darfst du wieder biken? Ist doch viel wichtiger!



Davon hat der Doc nix gesagt. Also nix wie los.  

Nee, ich denke, das wird noch drei Wochen dauern, bis ich überhaupt mal wieder dran denken kann, auf's Rad zu steigen.


----------



## Arachne (4. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Gerd: Da du für den EBM deine Startgebühr anscheinend noch nicht überwiesen hast, solltest du am Sonntag ziemlich früh da sein, um deinen Startplatz zu bestätigen. So wie ich die Meldung auf der Startseite verstehe, bist du nämlich erst mit Bezahlung des Startgeldes teilnahmeberechtigt und mußt dies vor dem Erreichen des Teilnehmerlimits machen.



Oh, vielen Dank! 

Habe tatsächlich erst kürzlich überwiesen und per Mail nachgefragt, ob sie Zahlungseingänge bis Freitag registrieren. "Ja, kein Thema." war die Antwort.  Werde auf jeden Fall `nen Ausdruck meiner Überweisung mit hinnehmen.


----------



## Arachne (4. Juli 2007)

@Hirsch: Schon wieder zurück, oder nicht da gewesen?

Fahr zur Bikepflege...


----------



## Tech3 (4. Juli 2007)

Huhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Juli 2007)

Guuude zusammen,


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Also gehungert hab ich nicht. Nur eben anders gegesseen und ....
> Günstig für die Fettverbrennung sind übrigens besonders die langen GA1-Einheiten (Flughafenrunde, etc.) bei niedrigem Puls um 60-70 % HFmax. Bei den Einheiten mit höherem Puls verbrennt man anteilig mehr Zucker als Fett. Durch den Zuckermangel bekommt man anschließend übermäßig Hunger und setzt so dem Körper in der Regel auch wieder Fett zu. Ergo ist der Effekt solcher Einheiten für die Gewichtsreduktion eher gering.


... bisher war ich eher auf Kalorienverbrennung aus, danach hatte ich zu Hause tatsächlich mordsmäßigen Hunger.


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich erzähl dir das, weil ich aufgrund deiner Tourberichte der Meinung bin, daß du dich in der Gruppe gern hetzen läßt und dann zu hohe Pulswerte fährst. Sowas trainiert sich natürlich allein (keiner hetzt, eigener Pulsbereich) am besten, ist aber zugegebenermaßen mitunter recht öde. Ich versuche das trotzdem alle ein bis zwei Wochen mindestens einmal zu machen.


 Genauso isses. 
Bin gestern relativ spontan 3 Std. um den Flughafen gefahren mit dem Fokus, bei 130 HF zu fahren. Zu Hause hatte ich nach meinem Bauchgefühl tatsächlich nicht so einen "Nachholbedarf" wie sonst. Vielen Dank also; ich teste mal weiter, ob's so bleibt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juli 2007)

der Fux is in der Zeitung  Kiedrich Marathon, gelbes Nicolai HT mit ner Nr. 133.


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. Juli 2007)

Gude Gresi,


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der Fux is in der Zeitung  Kiedrich Marathon, gelbes Nicolai HT mit ner Nr. 133.


Ei wie heisst dann des Käsblättsche ? Gibt's däs auch online ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juli 2007)

"extra sport das Magazin ihrer Tageszeitung Rhein Main Presse"

ob online ka, is aber nur n kleines Bild drin wo man ihn sieht 
und ein kurzer Bericht über Canyon  das ganze extra Heftchen geht nur über Fahrräder, u.a. fazination Mountainbiken


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der Fux is in der Zeitung  Kiedrich Marathon, gelbes Nicolai HT mit ner Nr. 133.



na weltklasse. ausgerechnet an meinem schwärzesten aller renntage  

scan mal ein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2007)

Hab' heute abend noch von FFM über Hofheim kommend ne ausgiebige trailige Runde am Staufen gedreht. War schon insgesamt trockener als gestern.

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (4. Juli 2007)

So, `ne Stunde is seit dem letzten Post um, also darf ich wieder!  

Das Rädchen fährt doch wesentlich besser mit intaktem Tretinnenlager!  Außerdem haben wir auch gleich das große  und mittlere Kettenblatt gewechselt. Das kleine muß noch. Jedenfalls vor Sonntag! Die Kette springt aber immer noch.  Liegt vielleicht am spleißenden Schaltzug. Gibt es teflonbeschichtete Schaltzüge (Shimano XTR) einzeln? Wo?

Für was doch so ein Mikrometer alles gut ist: meine Bremsscheiben sind nur noch 1,3-1,4mm dick...  Danke fürs Messen!


----------



## Arachne (4. Juli 2007)

Huch, nun hab ich doch zu lange zum Schreiben gebraucht...  Gute Nacht Thomas!


----------



## fUEL (4. Juli 2007)

@Waltho Thomas :

Hast Du eine 180er hope Scheibe? (schwarz)  für mich ? Eilt!!!!!- bräucht die baldigst, da bei Hibike keine vorhanden.
Hab die Martascheiben hinten runter u nd schon wimmert es nicht mehr; das wollt ich gerne auch vorne realisieren heute oder morgen, damit in den Dolos nicht jeder hört wenn ich bremse.

Gruß Frank


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

moin !

jetzt bin ich schon ne stunde später auf a***** und immer noch pennen alle ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Juli 2007)




----------



## Maggo (5. Juli 2007)

ui, beim kater isses soweit. der plauscht jetzt schon beim schlafen.....

ich bin jedenfalls wach und geh jetzt mal duschen.


----------



## padres-team (5. Juli 2007)

Morsche zusammen.

Kater: sdf holt mich um 7 Uhr ab. Wir können ja miteinander telefonieren um evtl. in Thalfang einen Parkplatz nebeneinander zu bekommen bzw. wer früher da ist für die anderen zu reservieren.
Wieviele KM fährst du eigentlich den Mibro bist du in wechselst?


----------



## fUEL (5. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


>


Moindannmal


----------



## caroka (5. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen


ich kann immer noch nicht biken. Jetzt sind die Nebenhöhlen zu.


----------



## Maggo (5. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> ich kann immer noch nicht biken. Jetzt sind die Nebenhöhlen zu.



oh mann caro, hoffentlich haste das bald mal durch. andererseits verpasst du bei dem wetter momentan auch nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> ich kann immer noch nicht biken. Jetzt sind die Nebenhöhlen zu.



wer will denn hier biken   die k-frage muß noch gelöst werden  
zieht sich jetzt schon ein paar tage. hier stimmt was net


----------



## caroka (5. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oh mann caro, hoffentlich haste das bald mal durch. andererseits verpasst du bei dem wetter momentan auch nicht wirklich viel.



Klar, da hast Du recht. Wenn das Wetter gut wäre, würde ich wahrscheinlich durchdrehen. Stimmt, eigentlich muss ich froh sein.


----------



## caroka (5. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer will denn hier biken   die k-frage muß noch gelöst werden
> zieht sich jetzt schon ein paar tage. hier stimmt was net


Das ist die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Klar, da hast Du recht. Wenn das Wetter gut wäre, würde ich wahrscheinlich durchdrehen. Stimmt, eigentlich muss ich froh sein.



so wollt ich das jetzt nicht sagen. vielleicht eher wie glück im unglück.


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Juli 2007)

Morsche


caroka schrieb:


> Das ist die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.


*brodlbrodlgluckgluck*

Ich könnte heute erst ab 2030 einsteigen/mitmischen, dann isses wohl schon entschieden


----------



## caroka (5. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so wollt ich das jetzt nicht sagen. vielleicht eher wie glück im unglück.



Ich bin doch froh, wenn ich der Sache etwas Gutes abgewinnen kann.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Juli 2007)

padres-team schrieb:


> Kater: sdf holt mich um 7 Uhr ab. Wir können ja miteinander telefonieren um evtl. in Thalfang einen Parkplatz nebeneinander zu bekommen bzw. wer früher da ist für die anderen zu reservieren.


Reservieren ist immer so ´ne Sache. Ich kann die Leute, die meinen den einzig freien Parkplatz für ´nen Kumpel freihalten zu müssen, der irgendwann kommt selbst nicht leiden. Beim 24 h Rennen in München hätt´s da fast mal ´ne handfeste Auseinandersetzung wegen gegeben. Daher würd ich einfach sagen, wer zuerst da ist ruft an und meldet seinen Standort und die Parkplatzsituation am Platz. Da ich hier auch um 7 Uhr los fahre werden wir, je nachdem wie der Oli fährt, wohl auch nicht sehr weit auseinander ankommen.



padres-team schrieb:


> Wieviele KM fährst du eigentlich den Mibro bist du in wechselst?


Kann ich nicht genau sagen. Der Vorderreifenm dürfte jetzt etwa 3000-3500 km haben, hinten ist der dritte Reifen drauf. Ich wechsel eigentlich immer dann, wenn die mittleren Stollen (Pardon: Stöllchen) zur Hälfte weg sind. Das ist dann etwa bei 1 mm Resthöhe und ist dann zu sehen, wenn dieser kleine Querstrich auf den Mittelstöllchen nicht mehr da ist.


----------



## MTK-Cube (5. Juli 2007)

Hi Gerd und Uwe,
wenn Ihr noch auf der Suche nach Geld seid; mach Euch doch 
"support your local buyer" in die Signatur; vllt. hilfts *rabenschwarzsmilie*


----------



## caroka (5. Juli 2007)

Da fällt mir ein, ich könnte ja endlich mal meinen Fahrradcomputer anbringen und einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## padres-team (5. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Reservieren ist immer so ´ne Sache. Ich kann die Leute, die meinen den einzig freien Parkplatz für ´nen Kumpel freihalten zu müssen, der irgendwann kommt selbst nicht leiden. Beim 24 h Rennen in München hätt´s da fast mal ´ne handfeste Auseinandersetzung wegen gegeben. Daher würd ich einfach sagen, wer zuerst da ist ruft an und meldet seinen Standort und die Parkplatzsituation am Platz. Da ich hier auch um 7 Uhr los fahre werden wir, je nachdem wie der Oli fährt, wohl auch nicht sehr weit auseinander ankommen.
> 
> Kann ich nicht genau sagen. Der Vorderreifenm dürfte jetzt etwa 3000-3500 km haben, hinten ist der dritte Reifen drauf. Ich wechsel eigentlich immer dann, wenn die mittleren Stollen (Pardon: Stöllchen) zur Hälfte weg sind. Das ist dann etwa bei 1 mm Resthöhe und ist dann zu sehen, wenn dieser kleine Querstrich auf den Mittelstöllchen nicht mehr da ist.


 
Okay, man sieht sich am Sonntag.

Werde mal meinen schaun wie mein Hinterreifen aussieht und evtl noch wechseln. 

Wetter soll ja richtig gut werden.


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen!



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hi Gerd und Uwe,
> wenn Ihr noch auf der Suche nach Geld seid; mach Euch doch
> "support your local buyer" in die Signatur; vllt. hilfts *rabenschwarzsmilie*


 


caroka schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, ich könnte ja endlich mal meinen Fahrradcomputer anbringen und einstellen.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hi Gerd und Uwe,
> wenn Ihr noch auf der Suche nach Geld seid; mach Euch doch
> "support your local buyer" in die Signatur; vllt. hilfts *rabenschwarzsmilie*



Morgen,


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

ob wir die 80 heut noch schaffen ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

bald gibts auch seite 800 auf der höchstmöglichen postingeinstellung pro seite zu feiern !
noch vor der k-frage ;-)


----------



## caroka (5. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> .....



Wie Du glaubst mir nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hast Du eine 180er hope Scheibe? (schwarz)  für mich ? Eilt!!!!!-



Moin,

'ne tut mir leid, sowas habe ich auch nicht im Ersatzteillager.

Du könntest evtl. noch www.GoCycle.de probieren, aber bis morgen das wird kaum klappen, da die nur Vorauskasse akzeptieren, falls sie die überhaupt auf Lager haben in schwarz 

Sorry!, hätte Dir gerne geholfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ich kann immer noch nicht biken. Jetzt sind die Nebenhöhlen zu.



Hi Caro, gute Besserung weiterhin


----------



## fUEL (5. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Caro, gute Besserung weiterhin


......auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ......auch von mir gute Besserung




Frank, hab Dir ne PN geschrieben, sag mal Ja oder Nein



Caro, auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (5. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frank, hab Dir ne PN geschrieben, sag mal Ja oder Nein
> 
> 
> 
> Caro, auch von mir gute Besserung


 
Hi Uwe hab keine gekriegt!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Uwe hab keine gekriegt!



stimmt , ging an fuel90, hab sie jetzt nochmal geschickt...diesmal an Dich


----------



## fUEL (5. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> stimmt , ging an fuel90, hab sie jetzt nochmal geschickt...diesmal an Dich


.............und das bei dem Ruf, den ich bei Euch hab nur immer das Beste und Teuerste zu haben.
Nee mit nem 90 er Treck net werklich


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie Du glaubst mir nicht.



Naja, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es für dieses Erbstück noch Batterien gibt, ist halt ziemlich gering... 

Auch von mir weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> .............und das bei dem Ruf, den ich bei Euch hab nur immer das Beste und Teuerste zu haben.
> Nee mit nem 90 er Treck net werklich



Eigentlich müßtest Du Dir wirklich mal so ein 100  Real-Teil holen und damit bei gc und so auftauchen. Wäre voll kultig!!


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

servus plauscher


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus plauscher



Mon Ralph, wie gehts?


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mon Ralph, wie gehts?



hey allerbester uwe,

geht so. würd gerne mal wieder bei tollem wetter und trockenen trails biken - am besten auch mal wieder mit dir. und selbst?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hey allerbester uwe,
> 
> geht so. würd gerne mal wieder bei tollem wetter und trockenen trails biken - am besten auch mal wieder mit dir. und selbst?




Ich kanns Wetter auch nicht mehr sehen, mit der gemeinsamen Tour müssen wir uns aber noch ein wenig gedulden, da ich am WE für zwei Wochen in den Urlaub fahr. Hab die Aufgabe vortestester zu spielen. Da wo ich hinfahr fährst Du auch anfang September hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich kanns Wetter auch nicht mehr sehen, mit der gemeinsamen Tour müssen wir uns aber noch ein wenig gedulden, da ich am WE für zwei Wochen in den Urlaub fahr. Hab die Aufgabe vortestester zu spielen. Da wo ich hinfahr fährst Du auch anfang September hin



hmm, da wir hier eh bestimmt kein gutes wetter bekommen, biste da unten wohl auch besser dran. nimmste die zicke mit oder erläufst du die trails?


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, da wir hier eh bestimmt kein gutes wetter bekommen, biste da unten wohl auch besser dran. nimmste die zicke mit oder erläufst du die trails?



Das ist beim Lugga manchmal das gleiche...


----------



## fUEL (5. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist beim Lugga manchmal das gleiche...


 

Wenn der Lugga dann im September zurück ist steht wohl sein Rahmen auch zur Verfügung.

Lt. momentaner Situation ist der Liefertermin für den 2008er HeliusFRrahmen in der 36/37 ten Woche, so daß er Mitte September hier sein wird, wenn nichts die Produktion hemmt.

.........und dann sind da nur noch ein paar Teile zu pflücken.........und dem Lugga sei Bastelstund kann anfangen........


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn der Lugga dann im September zurück ...



boah eeeyhhh   so lange urlaub   sei dir gegönnt


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn der Lugga dann im September zurück ist steht wohl sein Rahmen auch zur Verfügung.
> 
> Lt. momentaner Situation ist der Liefertermin für den 2008er HeliusFRrahmen in der 36/37 ten Woche, so daß er Mitte September hier sein wird, wenn nichts die Produktion hemmt.
> 
> .........und dann sind da nur noch ein paar Teile zu pflücken.........und dem Lugga sei Bastelstund kann anfangen........





und der Lugga kanns gar nicht mehr abwarten....


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und der Lugga kanns gar nicht mehr abwarten....



was ? den urlaub oder den rahmen   

welche farbe hast du denn geordert ? decals ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus plauscher



mahlzeit hkn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> welche farbe hast du denn geordert ? decals ?



Es verhält sich doch wie folgt: fUEL bestellt sich einen neuen Rahmen und Lugga kauft von fUEL den alten Rahmen, sobald der neue von fUEL da ist 

@Lugga: Also kaufst Du doch nicht das komplette Bike von fUEL und ich kann mir noch Hoffnung auf eine schöne Schrauberstunde machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was ? den urlaub oder den rahmen



Lugga freut sich natürlich in erster Linie auf den neuen Rahmen


----------



## fUEL (5. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es verhält sich doch wie folgt: fUEL bestellt sich einen neuen Rahmen und Lugga kauft von fUEL den alten Rahmen, sobald der neue von fUEL da ist
> 
> @Lugga: Also kaufst Du doch nicht das komplette Bike von fUEL und ich kann mir noch Hoffnung auf eine schöne Schrauberstunde machen


 

Für die Bestellung war relevant , daß er den Rahmen nimmt. 

Er sagt mir noch, was er nicht braucht und ich biete ihm dann die Teile, die er gerne hätte so an, wie er sich das wünscht.

Er hat bislang den Rahmen mit Steuersatz "gekauft" (Chris king Titan) 

Viel Spaß bei der K Frage ich zieh mich um und geh jetzt biken.........

Frank


----------



## caroka (5. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank für Eure Genesungswünsche.


----------



## Maggo (5. Juli 2007)

ich glaub die k frage nimmt sich heut aussergewöhnlich viel zeit.  kannst also noch glück haben.


----------



## wondermike (5. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Genesungswünsche.



Bin ja heute auch schon ganz früh aufgestanden.   

Von mir auch Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube wir müssen das mit der K-Frage echt mal forciert angehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Meint Ihr nicht auch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Oder wollt Ihr das Thema ewig vor Euch hertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Kann doch nicht so schwer sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Ich finde wir sollten das gelöst haben, bevor fUEL wieder da ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Ich will schliesslich heute auch noch biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Jetzt sind wir ja schonmal 10% weiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Macht denn keiner mit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Ihr seid echt Flaschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo - Keiner da?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Naja, dann muss ich wohl alleine weiter machen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Mist, ich muss gleich aber wieder weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

ich helf mal mit ;-)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Naja, vielleicht macht in der Zeit ja doch ein Anderer schonmal weiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Ah der Fux


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

Oje, zwei Spammer... 

Ich geh mir mal was zum Futtern holen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Bin jetzt mal ne Stunde raus, bis denne...


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es verhält sich doch wie folgt: fUEL bestellt sich einen neuen Rahmen und Lugga kauft von fUEL den alten Rahmen, sobald der neue von fUEL da ist
> 
> @Lugga: Also kaufst Du doch nicht das komplette Bike von fUEL und ich kann mir noch Hoffnung auf eine schöne Schrauberstunde machen



ach so, stimmt ja. hab ich sogar mal irgendwann gelesen  

dann @fuel : welche farbe bekommt das neue ?

@wahltho : du hast zumindest die s-frage gelöst. glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

@Gerd: Guten Hunger!


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mal ne Stunde raus, bis denne...



das kannst jetzt net bringen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho : du hast zumindest die s-frage gelöst. glückwunsch



Na super


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das kannst jetzt net bringen



Na dann schnell...


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Guten Hunger!



dito 

mist, die sekunden-falle schnappt wieder zu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

theoretisch ist es in 7,5 Minuten schaffbar


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann schnell...



ist ja nicht mehr lang. geschätzte 5 minuten und ne 50/50 chance heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

... zumindest zu zweit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

... wenn uns da mal nicht einer reinfunkt


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> theoretisch ist es in 7,5 Minuten schaffbar



würd lieber von daheim aus mitmachen. die kiste ist schneller als die hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na super


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Go fux, go!


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wenn uns da mal nicht einer reinfunkt



wer denn ? vielleich der geist hopi ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

mit Riesenschritten...


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

plötzlich sinn se alle wieder da ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

hab mich schon gewundert, warum die k-frage 2 tage lang unbeantwortet blieb. und das trotz miesem bike-wetter ...


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> plötzlich sinn se alle wieder da ...



alle?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, da wir hier eh bestimmt kein gutes wetter bekommen, biste da unten wohl auch besser dran. nimmste die zicke mit oder erläufst du die trails?



Zicken werden mitgenommen...


alle beide


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

es kribbelt so langsam ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Mist es hängt...


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab mich schon gewundert, warum die k-frage 2 tage lang unbeantwortet blieb. und das trotz miesem bike-wetter ...



auch plauscher haben mal schlechte tage...200 postings an einem tag gehen halt nicht immer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

jetzt aber Turbo...


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

ich tipp mal auf den mike. der ist so still. das ist verdächtig ...


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zicken werden mitgenommen...
> 
> 
> alle beide



na dann  hoffentlich nicht zu bockig und denk dran -> sattel runter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

mit vereinten kräften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

countdown ...


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich tipp mal auf den mike. der ist so still. das ist verdächtig ...



dein wort in mikes ohr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zicken werden mitgenommen...
> 
> 
> alle beide



Zwei oder noch mehr?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was ? den urlaub oder den rahmen
> 
> welche farbe hast du denn geordert ? decals ?



fuel kann sich die Farben aussuchen, ich muß es in schwarz eloxiert mit schwarzen decals nehmen, es ist ja gebracht


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

es wird eng ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Juli 2007)

Test Versuch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

ich tippe auch auf den unbekannten Fünften


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

Treffer


----------



## wondermike (5. Juli 2007)

Will auch mal.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

tja nu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

schuss !


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Juli 2007)

test2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Schei$$e


----------



## wondermike (5. Juli 2007)

Mist!!!!


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Will auch mal.



ich wußte, dass er es probiert


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

so dann hätten wir das ja auch mal wieder geklärt :lol  gratuliere uwe...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Ok, jetzt zurück zu den wirklich unwichtigen Sachen, bis später...


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

endlich hat auch der tag seinen sinn gehabt ...


----------



## wondermike (5. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich wußte, dass er es probiert



Was man nicht alles tut, wenn einem langweilig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

.:d


der  geht irgendwie nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .:d
> 
> 
> der  geht irgendwie nicht



mit Zahlen und Sonderzeichen davor ist mit  essig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Jetzt ist aber hier sofort wieder Funkstille


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

ob so die nächste k-frage noch in diesem monat geklärt werden kann  

es wird mal wieder zeit für einen k-fragen überblick. wer opfert sich ?


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=1000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=2000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=3000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=4000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=5000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=6000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=7000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=8000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=9000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=10000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=11000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=12000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=13000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=14000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=15000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=16000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=17000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=18000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=19000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=20000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=21000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=22000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=23000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=24000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=25000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=26000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=27000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=28000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=29000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=30000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3855056&postcount=31000

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=32000

voilá


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

schei$$e. was ist da jetzt wieder schiefgelaufen  

ich gebs auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Ne oder?

Das kann doch nicht sein, wie macht Lugga das denn? 



wissefux schrieb:


> schei$$e. was ist da jetzt wieder schiefgelaufen
> 
> ich gebs auf



Wollt doch gerade sagen, dann wär' das ja immer der Lugga gewesen


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schei$$e. was ist da jetzt wieder schiefgelaufen
> 
> ich gebs auf





wahltho schrieb:


> Ne oder?
> 
> Das kann doch nicht sein, wie macht Lugga das denn?


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



lach du nur  

vorschläge bitte, wie man es richtig macht. die postnummer alleine ist es anscheinend nicht  

den lugga wirds trotzdem freuen


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

mal was anneres : wahltho, komm ich trocken heim ?


----------



## wondermike (5. Juli 2007)

Es reicht nicht der Postcount, Du brauchst auch die Post-Nummer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Moment, muss ich checken...


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Es reicht nicht der Postcount, Du brauchst auch die Post-Nummer.



und die kann man wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach rausfinden, stimmts ?
oder kann man von der letzten postnummer immer 1000 abziehen  

ich probiers einfach mal am vorletzten aus ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Zwischen 15:30 Uhr und 16:00 Uhr sind es ganz gut aus, danach könnte es wieder schiffen...


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zwischen 15:30 Uhr und 16:00 Uhr sind es ganz gut aus, danach könnte es wieder schiffen...



danke und wech ...

hat natürlich nicht geklappt mit dem vorletzten post


----------



## wondermike (5. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und die kann man wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach rausfinden, stimmts ?
> oder kann man von der letzten postnummer immer 1000 abziehen
> 
> ich probiers einfach mal am vorletzten aus ...



Na ja, musst Du halt ein bisschen blättern 

Ich denke, mal die die Nummer im ganzen Forum eindeutig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=1000
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3856056&postcount=2000
> 
> ...



 da bin ich aber gut dabei  

wer ist der Säckle der sich bei 31000 dazwischen gemogelt hat


----------



## arkonis (5. Juli 2007)

ihr machts forum noch Kaputt


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

hab 3 Wochen Urlaub ab jetzt


----------



## Maggo (5. Juli 2007)

viel spass, ich muss noch sechs tage....


----------



## caroka (5. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab 3 Wochen Urlaub ab jetzt



Na dann  viel Spass.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

Danke, danke 




Maggo schrieb:


> viel spass, ich muss noch sechs tage....



Die gehen auch noch rum


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juli 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab 3 Wochen Urlaub ab jetzt



viel Spass 
ich muss nur noch 5 Tage


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> viel spass, ich muss noch sechs tage....





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> viel Spass
> ich muss nur noch 5 Tage



wasn los, habt ihr alle Kinder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wasn los, habt ihr alle Kinder?


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Naja, weil ihr mit allen anderen während der hessischen Schulferien Urlaub nehmt!


----------



## Maggo (5. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, weil ihr mit allen anderen während der hessischen Schulferien Urlaub nehmt!



wir fahren ohnehin nicht weg. also ist das mit hauptsaison eh nicht wirklich relevant. ich muss mich da immer mit meiner freundin, deren kollegin und meinem kollegen der mich vertritt und ich ihn absprechen. da bleien dann nicht mehr viele tage übrig.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> viel Spass
> ich muss nur noch 5 Tage



gude CR...samstag hm? wenns nicht regnet? ich muss aber mit bike anreisen


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude CR...samstag hm? wenns nicht regnet? ich muss aber mit bike anreisen



Der Nils fragt an ob er Samstag irgendwo mitfahren kann?


----------



## fUEL (5. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab 3 Wochen Urlaub ab jetzt


 

Mir treffen uns in St Ulrich n. Mittwoch  für die Megaabfahrt. 
Hab mein fuel; Wiedersehen mit dem Fr dauert bis nach dem Urlaub  

Hab noch  ne zweite Hope Scheibe aufgetan, noch ein bisschen am Bremssattel gefeilt und nun passt alles und die Bremspower is alpentauglich und nix quitscht und wimmert.

kommt cool mit 2.4 er Rädern das fuel 

@ Kater Zugstufe auch korrekt nun!

Morgen noch mal ein wenig ins Geschäft und Sa morgen um 4 gehts los nach Lajen


Mittags dort schon mal bisschen fahren und am Sonntag geht die Tour los um 8.45 Uhr

Lugga grüß den Tiroler Christof von mir und kauf Dir so ein orangenes Trikot wie der Bursch immer anhat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Juli 2007)

nennt mich super mario. ich hab grad mal wieder so ne zuwasser orgie hinter mich gebracht. nach gewisser zeit und einigen flüchen iss der duschhahn jetzt endlich dicht.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Nils fragt an ob er Samstag irgendwo mitfahren kann?



wer ist denn der nils?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wer ist denn der nils?



Crazy kennt Ihn. Nils will sich mit Carsten in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nennt mich super mario. ich hab grad mal wieder so ne zuwasser orgie hinter mich gebracht. nach gewisser zeit und einigen flüchen iss der duschhahn jetzt endlich dicht.



Super Mario


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nennt mich super mario. ich hab grad mal wieder so ne zuwasser orgie hinter mich gebracht. nach gewisser zeit und einigen flüchen iss der duschhahn jetzt endlich dicht.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Crazy kennt Ihn. Nils will sich mit Carsten in Verbindung setzen.



aha, nun weiß ich auch nicht mehr  - bist wohl schon halb im urlaub


----------



## Maggo (5. Juli 2007)

@kater: es gibt da was, das ich nicht verstehe. speiseeis iss soweit ja klar, aber was ist ein haarteil??


----------



## Maggo (5. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aha, nun weiß ich auch nicht mehr  - bist wohl schon halb im urlaub



der crazy kennt den nils, der crazy kennt den nils.....aaber du net.

ich kenn ihn auch...und der carsten kennt ihn und der lugga kennt ihn auch und der gerd kennt den nils auch. ja, auch caro kennt den nils!!!!

aaber duu net!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @kater: es gibt da was, das ich nicht verstehe. speiseeis iss soweit ja klar, aber was ist ein haarteil??


Echt nich?  

Sprich mal Hardtail etwa so aus, als wenn du schon etwas zu viel gepichelt hast.   Oder bau die Buchstaben um:

*H a* r d *t* a *i l*
*H a* a r *t* e *i l* 

Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist doch nicht zu leugnen, zumal mein Sattel "Toupé" heißt.


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

@Kater: Jetzt ging es doch schnell: Ich bin grün!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der crazy kennt den nils, der crazy kennt den nils.....aaber du net.
> 
> ich kenn ihn auch...und der carsten kennt ihn und der lugga kennt ihn auch und der gerd kennt den nils auch. ja, auch caro kennt den nils!!!!
> 
> aaber duu net!!!!!!!!



@hkn:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Kater: Jetzt ging es doch schnell: Ich bin grün!


----------



## Tech3 (5. Juli 2007)

HKN:

Mach dir nichts draus. Ich kenn den auch nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> HKN:
> 
> Mach dir nichts draus. Ich kenn den auch nicht



prima sind wir ja schon mal zu zweit  was macht denn die kefü?



Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn:



ja ja 



Maggo schrieb:


> der crazy kennt den nils, der crazy kennt den nils.....aaber du net.
> 
> ich kenn ihn auch...und der carsten kennt ihn und der lugga kennt ihn auch und der gerd kennt den nils auch. ja, auch caro kennt den nils!!!!
> 
> aaber duu net!!!!!!!!



meine mutti hat mir verboten mit fremden männern zu biken


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>



Die Grünen sind die Guten! 

...die, bei denen der Eingang der Startgebühr für den Erbeskopfmarathon registriert wurde...


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> HKN:
> 
> Mach dir nichts draus. Ich kenn den auch nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juli 2007)

warum ich in den Ferien Urlaub nehme? Na weil der Rest (iggi un so) da auch Zeit hat  mal abgesehen davon hab ich ja (beim nächsten Block leider  ) auch hin und wieder mal Schule, da kann ich nicht ganz willkürlich nehmen. Und irgendwann muss ich meinen Urlaub ja verbrauchen 

@ hkn: warum zur HM? Das is für mich voll die Reise dahin  lieber Fuxi.

Ja, Nils kenn ich  der hat sooo Oberschenkel


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> [email protected] hkn: warum zur HM? Das is für mich voll die Reise dahin  lieber Fuxi.



Wegen Ht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wegen Ht.



Achso...

naja, mal sehen. Hab ja meinen Plastepanzer noch nicht  und iggi hatte interesse angemeldet das wir uns mal richtig fertig machen (grooße Tour).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> warum ich in den Ferien Urlaub nehme? Na weil der Rest (iggi un so) da auch Zeit hat  mal abgesehen davon hab ich ja (beim nächsten Block leider  ) auch hin und wieder mal Schule, da kann ich nicht ganz willkürlich nehmen. Und irgendwann muss ich meinen Urlaub ja verbrauchen
> 
> @ hkn: warum zur HM? Das is für mich voll die Reise dahin  lieber Fuxi.
> 
> Ja, Nils kenn ich  der hat sooo Oberschenkel



wenn du kommst können wir auch fuxi machen, wenn ich allein fahren muss dann  hm, da die jungs nett sind und es auch bergauf nicht eilig haben


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Achso...
> 
> naja, mal sehen. Hab ja meinen Plastepanzer noch nicht  und iggi hatte interesse angemeldet das wir uns mal richtig fertig machen (grooße Tour).



große tour ist für mich nix...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> große tour ist für mich nix...



das mim iggi is ja noch net fest, momentan kränkelt er bissi rum, wer weiß ob der dann wirlich fahren will.
Hatte das nur erwähnt das du ruhigen Gewissens da mitfahren kannst 
Für ne chillige Tour bin ich aber (fast) immer zu haben, weißt du doch.


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

Ich schreibe euch mal, was ich mir im Augenblick ans FR schrauben würde. Sagt mir bitte eure Meinung dazu!

Fox DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer
Nicolai Fetset Steuersatz
Fox 36 Talas RC² (160/130/100)
Syntace VRO T-Stem + X-Ray
Syntace VRO Vector Lowrider
Syntace Screw-On GripZ
Race Face Diabolus Sattelstütze
Fizik Gobi
Race Face Atlas Tretlager
Shimano XT komplette Schaltung
Formular ORO
Hope Pro 2
Mavic EX 823
Shimano PD-M647


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

schade das du nen zu kurzen DHX 5 brauchst, sonst könntest du nen billigeren pearl 3.3 kaufen und wir könnten tauschen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Juli 2007)

Nimm statt der Race Face-Kurbel Shimano. Kostet ein Drittel und hält länger. Da hast du ja auch mit XT, Saint und Hone auch ´ne gute Auswahl für das Bike. 
Und die Bremse schreibt man ohne "r". Hat nämlich nichts mit Bürokratie zu tun, sondern mit einer Formel! _italienisch_ -> Formula!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> schade das du nen zu kurzen DHX 5 brauchst, sonst könntest du nen billigeren pearl 3.3 kaufen und wir könnten tauschen



Du hast `nen 5.0 Air??


----------



## Arachne (5. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nimm statt der Race Face-Kurbel Shimano. Kostet ein Drittel und hält länger. Da hast du ja auch mit XT, Saint und Hone auch ´ne gute Auswahl für das Bike.
> Und die Bremse schreibt man ohne "r". Hat nämlich nichts mit Bürokratie zu tun, sondern mit einer Formel! _italienisch_ -> Formula!



Danke! 

Aber ob XT wirklich länger hält: Ich hab mein Rad jetzt `nen Jahr und das dritte Innenlager drin...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Juli 2007)

Die Lager halten bei beiden wohl gleich lang. Die Befestigung der Kurbelteile (Achse/Gegenarm) aneinander ist bei Shimano aber besser gelöst. Das verträgt auch kleine Toleranzen. Bei RF muß die Gehäusebreite sehr genau stimmen, sonst weitet sich die Aufnahme in der Kurbel aus und dann ist Essig. War so bei meiner Deus.

Aprpos Lager: Dein Lagerverschleiß wird sicher auch durch deine hohe Fahrleistung und den hohen Anteil an Fahrten bei schlechtem Wetter bedingt sein.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du hast `nen 5.0 Air??



ja habe ich, aber ich brauche 222mm einbaulänge und du nur 18x glaub ich :-(

kauf statt der oro lieber den bremsanker juicy code


----------



## fUEL (6. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich schreibe euch mal, was ich mir im Augenblick ans FR schrauben würde. Sagt mir bitte eure Meinung dazu!
> 
> Fox DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer
> Nicolai Fetset Steuersatz
> ...


 


Fett set sieht nix aus - kauf Steel set von chrisking oder Reset Steuersatz

Die Syntace Griffe find ich für ein FR zu dünn nimm Odi oder Raceface = Odi

Gobi = unngenehm und sieht sch... aus auf dem Großen Bike weil ursprünglich Rennradsattel eher filigran

Bremse von Formula hab ich im FR negative Erfahrungen - hat immer gerubbelt und war nicht gut.

Der Kater ist aber zufrieden im Speisseis mit so einer.

Aber eigentlich kann man so ein Rad kaum verhunzen.

An Deiner Stelle würd ich ne Xt Kurbel verbauen, da aber ein Keramiklager von Acros nehmen. - Dann müsste alles bestens sein und Du hast noch mind. nen Hunni gespart.

Bei Raceface nur die Atlas oder stabiler - ich hab die Atlas mit Downhill Teamblättern.

Viel Spaß beim virtuellen Basteln. ....und mach bitte keine Dualcontrol an einen Freerider!!!! - auch wenn Du die liebst, da gehören keine dran, die würden Dich auch nerven.


----------



## fUEL (6. Juli 2007)

Nun .... gud nacht.

War übrigens sch... wetter zum biken heut...hab nur 3 stunden brutto ausgehalten und mich dann ausgewrungen...........


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Juli 2007)

Guude,
@Lugga und Gerd: Sorry, im nachhinein betrachtet war mein Kommentar heut morgen überflüssig.


Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab 3 Wochen Urlaub ab jetzt


Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Dir und Deiner Familie. 
Vor'm September sollten wir uns auf www.gps-tour.info vllt. ein paar GPS-Strecken raussuchen, die wir nachfahren könnten (Du hast die beste Kenntnis über die Gegend)



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Crazy kennt Ihn. Nils will sich mit Carsten in Verbindung setzen.


Bei mir sieht's das WE übel aus. Samstag beim Umzug helfen, Sonntags ab 11:00 Brunch, weil meine Mutter Ihren Geb. nachfeiert, danach der studierenden Nichte in Kostenrechnung und BWL auf die Sprünge helfen.
Biken somit entweder am Sonntag ultrakrassfrüh 2-3 Std. bis 10:00 oder Sonntag ab spätnachmittag. Mal schauen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich schreibe euch mal, was ich mir im Augenblick ans FR schrauben würde. Sagt mir bitte eure Meinung dazu!
> 
> Fox DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer....


Mir persönlich gefällt die SRAM-Schaltung durch das satte Einklicken besser als die (2005er) XT-Schaltung. 
Wenn Du hingegen die neue XT meinst/nimmst; die soll wohl auch lt. den Biker-Bravo's nun knackiger schalten ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Juli 2007)

Uppss, scho recht spät .... gute N8


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juli 2007)

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Juli 2007)

Morsche,

stört mich bitte heute blos nicht zw. 1400 und 1600 (Büro-

)


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nimm statt der Race Face-Kurbel Shimano. Kostet ein Drittel und hält länger. Da hast du ja auch mit XT, Saint und Hone auch ´ne gute Auswahl für das Bike.



würd auch kein race face mehr nehmen. shimano xt fühlt sich beim treten irgendwie auch leichtgängiger an ... hoffentlich hält se bei mir auch länger als die race face ....




MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> stört mich bitte heute blos nicht zw. 1400 und 1600 (Büro-
> 
> )



geht klar


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> stört mich bitte heute blos nicht zw. 1400 und 1600 (Büro-
> 
> )



Moin,

sach mal Carsten, wie kann man mit 5 Std. Schlaf überleben???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

Moin,

vorab: Angesichts der zu erwartenden Lieferzeit von ca. 10 Wochen für den Rahmen würde ich mir asap erstmal den Helius FR Rahmen bestellen. Die Komponenten kannst du Dir dann immer noch in Ruhe aussuchen 

Zu Deiner Liste:

Fox DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer *- Ok!, wobei ich persönlich beim FR die Stahlfedervariante bevorzugen würde *

Nicolai Fet*t*set Steuersatz *- OK! ein kultiger Steuersatz, passend zum Maschbau-Flair von Nicolai, alternativ Brave Monster, Chris King ist zwar genial (habe ich selbst derzeit 5 x verbaut) aber stylish nichts für ein FR*

Fox 36 Talas RC² (160/130/100) *- Ok!, alternativ eine schöne Marzocchi, die sieht am FR einfach besser aus, ist aber dann auch schwerer*

Syntace VRO T-Stem + X-Ray* - absolut nicht mein Ding, eher ein schöner stylisher Hope-Vorbau - wie die schon gefräst sind: Lecker!*

Syntace VRO Vector Lowrider *- s.o.*

Syntace Screw-On GripZ* - s.o.*

Race Face Diabolus Sattelstütze *- Ok!, eine sehr, sehr schön gearbeitete Stütze mit guter Klemmung*

Fizik Gobi -* sehr bequemer Sattel, gut verarbeitet, habe ich auch auf längeren Touren gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht*

Race Face Atlas Tretlager *- Race Face Kurbeln ja, aber Tretlager Acros, aber nicht die Ceramic-Variante, die ist lt. Acros vom Einsatzgebiet für CC und nicht für FR, bitte keine Mainstream Shimano-Kurbeln an so ein edles Bike *

Shimano XT komplette Schaltung *- Ich hab's ja befürchtet/gewusst - Würg' eine Kettenschaltung *

Formular ORO *- Ich sage nur: Hope! Es gibt von der Verarbeitung etc. mit Abstand nichts Vergleichbares! Kein Plastik oder sowas, edel aus Alu gefräst, komplett selbst zerlegbar. Das sind echte Moto-Cross-Bremsen im Miniformat. Die Bremsleistung der Mono M4 ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben (vorne 203mm, hinten 183mm, natürlich Stahlflex und Floating Disc) und: Keine Quietschen *

Hope Pro 2 - *OK!, die Naben erfüllen ihren Zweck, einfacher Aufbau und Du kannst die Lager selbst wechseln (Habe gestern abend übrigens wieder länger mit einem alten bekannten Bike-Dealer aus FFM geredet. Er hat miese Erfahrungen mit neueren DT Naben gemacht, sehr hohe Rücklaufquote!)*

Mavic EX 823 *- Ok!*

Shimano PD-M647 *- Ok!*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Aprpos Lager: Dein Lagerverschleiß wird sicher auch durch deine hohe Fahrleistung und den hohen Anteil an Fahrten bei schlechtem Wetter bedingt sein.



Gerd hatte zudem Dreck und Wasser im Tretlagergehäuse stehen, Feuchtigkeit war auch in der defekten Lagerschale.

Wir haben ihm daher auch vorgestern ein drei Millimeter Loch unten ins Tretlagergehäuse gebohrt. Würde ich übrigens jedem empfehlen - Ist bei mir Standardvorbereitung bei jedem neuen Rahmen 

Die neuen Innenlager mit aussenliegenden Lagern sind in Hinsicht auf Haltbarkeit und Schutz vor Wasser/Dreck eine echte Fehlkonstruktion. Haben mir schon viele Händler bestätigt. Ich selbst hatte das Race Face Innenlager an meinem FR im Winter in zwei Monaten mit 2.500km gekillt.


----------



## caroka (6. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen,

bald scheint wieder die Sonne. Alles wird gut.  

@Gerd
Da hast Du bald ein richtig schönes Bike.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

*Noch ein Tipp zur Rahmenbestellung bei Nicolai:

Man kann bei Nicolai nachfragen, ob derzeit evtl. ein Händler einen bestimmten Rahmen roh bei Nicolai auf Lager hat. Dann kann man die Farbe noch wählen und spart sich einen grossen Teil der Lieferzeit *


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

Moin Caro, geht es Dir besser?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich schreibe euch mal, was ich mir im Augenblick ans FR schrauben würde. Sagt mir bitte eure Meinung dazu!
> 
> Fox DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer
> Nicolai Fetset Steuersatz
> ...



Was ich gerne dranschrauben würde:

Fox DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer
Chris King Steuersatz
Fox 36 Talas (160/130/100)
komplette Sram x9 Schaltung, evtl XT Umwerfer
Magura Louise FR  190/210
Gravity Dropper
Shimano PD-M647

Über die fehlenden Teile bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren , ob ich mir die Gravity Dropper leisten kann weiß ich auch noch nicht. Es macht aber Spaß damit zu fahren, sie ist nicht nur Luxus sondern bringt richtig was.

Zum Gobi, der hält nicht allzuviel aus, hat bei mir kein Jahr gelebt. Bin am Sonntag auf nem Specelized Revival Sattel gefahren, zuerst hat ich gemeckert gegen Ende der Tour fand ich ihn gut.

Willst Du alle Teile neu kaufen oder ziehst Du auch gebraucht in betracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro, geht es Dir besser?



 Halte meinen Alltag mit dem Notwendigsten am Laufen. Konnte gestern nicht mal zur Abschlussfeier meiner Tochter. Vllt. gibt die Sonne am WE  einen positiven Impuls. Aber das wird schon. Kein Grund sich Gedanken zu machen. Ich habe noch alles im Griff.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... ob ich mir die Gravity Dropper leisten kann weiß ich auch noch nicht. Es macht aber Spaß damit zu fahren, sie ist nicht nur Luxus sondern bringt richtig was.



Ist zur Zeit 'eh lt. SQ Lab Importeur auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht lieferbar. Du würdest auf die Maverick ausweichen müssen. Die gibt es bei GoCycle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Halte meinen Alltag mit dem Notwendigsten am Laufen. Konnte gestern nicht mal zur Abschlussfeier meiner Tochter. Vllt. gibt die Sonne am WE  einen positiven Impuls. Aber das wird schon. Kein Grund sich Gedanken zu machen. Ich habe noch alles im Griff.



Wenn sich so eine Sache bei Dir so festfräst, ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass Du ausgepowered bist. Du solltest wirklich erstmal kräftig regenieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

Auf der E-Bucht wird übrigens gerade wieder ein neuer Helius FR Rahmen in L angeboten...


----------



## Arachne (6. Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare zu meiner Teileliste! Da wird wieder einiges von einfließen. Werde wohl auf jeden Fall ein anderes Innenlager wählen (Acros), vielleicht auch andere Kurbeln und einen anderen Steuersatz (Chris King Steelset, ist weniger als halb so schwer wie der Fettset). Bei der Bremse bin ich immer noch unsicher. Weiß nur, dass kein Shimano dran kommt. Und - ja, ja, ich werde wohl keine Dual-Control-Hebel dran machen...  

@fUEL: Du schriebst, Du wartest auf den 2008er Rahmen. Ist der anders, als der 2007er?

@Lugga: Meinst Du die Gravity Dropper reicht Dir auch wenn es richtig steil bergab geht? Ich fürchte 7cm wären mir da zu wenig.

Rahmengröße L paßt mir nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare zu meiner Teileliste! Da wird wieder einiges von einfließen. Werde wohl auf jeden Fall ein anderes Innenlager wählen (Acros), vielleicht auch andere Kurbeln und einen anderen Steuersatz (Chris King Steelset, ist weniger als halb so schwer wie der Fettset). Bei der Bremse bin ich immer noch unsicher. Weiß nur, dass kein Shimano dran kommt. Und - ja, ja, ich werde wohl keine Dual-Control-Hebel dran machen...
> 
> @fUEL: Du schriebst, Du wartest auf den 2008er Rahmen. Ist der anders, als der 2007er?
> 
> ...





Ich denk das geht schon, man muß sich aber dran gewöhnen. Der bemerkenswerteste Unterschied war das der Sattel eben nicht ganz so tief war und dadurch an einer anderen Stelle am Oberschenkel lag. Die Bewegungfreihet meines wunderschönen  unglaublichen  Hinterteils  war aber in keinster Weise eingeschränkt. Ich gehör mit der Zicke und auch sonst ja auch zu denen die den Sattel immer ganz runter machen. 


...wie immer nicht alles so ernst nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @fUEL: Du schriebst, Du wartest auf den 2008er Rahmen. Ist der anders, als der 2007er?



Ich glaube, dass der Rahmen, den fUEL jetzt bestellt hat oder bestellen wird, im Wesentlichen meinem Rahmen entspricht...

... zwischen fUELs Rahmen und meinem Rahmen gibt es hingegen die offensichtlichen Unterschiede, die hier bereits gepostet wurden.

Werde vielleicht mal bei Falco nachfragen 

Ich glaube auch, dass die Evolution beim Helius FR in den kommenden Jahren abnehmen wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Rahmengröße L paßt mir nicht.



Der E-Bucht-Hinweis war auch nicht an Dich gerichtet, sondern allgemein. Da kann man nämlich in Bezug auf Nicolai-Rahmen oft ein gutes Schnäppchen machen. 

Der neue Helius FR Rahmen, der letzte Woche angeboten wurde, ist für irgendwas um 1200 Euro wegegangen.

Ggü. Neupreis immer noch ein Schnäppchen, auch wenn es nicht das neueste Modell ist.

Der Rahmen der jetzt angeboten sieht, sieht eigentlich fast genau aus wie meiner,

Wenn es in M wäre und Rohloff-Führungen hätte, käme ich wahrscheinlich in Versuchung mitzubieten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Meinst Du die Gravity Dropper reicht Dir auch wenn es richtig steil bergab geht? Ich fürchte 7cm wären mir da zu wenig.



Die 7 cm durch die Maverick haben mir persönlich jede Menge gebracht. Muss man aber wahrscheinlich tatsächlich in Relation zur absoluten Beinlänge sehen.

Der Vorteil ist, dass Du jederzeit auch während der Fahrt per Hebel absenken und hochmachen kannst, ohne überhaupt anhalten zu müssen, also auch dann, wenn Du mitten auf dem Trail erst feststellst, dass es jetzt doch besser wäre, die Stütze abzusenken oder wenn Du es nur für kurze Teilpassagen brauchst...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Werde wohl auf jeden Fall ein anderes Innenlager wählen (Acros)



DSK hat m.W. kein Acros. Da es sich wahrscheinlich um eine Garnitur handelt, würde ich das Race Face Innenlager fahren, bis es hin ist und dann ein Acros reinmachen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...wie immer nicht alles so ernst nehmen



Mach' Dir da mal keine Sorgen


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

@fuel: Hab bei Go Cracy keine genauen Angaben zu der Tour ab St. Ullrich gefunden. Kannst Du mal ne Link einstellen und genauer beschreiben wo es los geht?


----------



## fUEL (6. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare zu meiner Teileliste! Da wird wieder einiges von einfließen. Werde wohl auf jeden Fall ein anderes Innenlager wählen (Acros), vielleicht auch andere Kurbeln und einen anderen Steuersatz (Chris King Steelset, ist weniger als halb so schwer wie der Fettset). Bei der Bremse bin ich immer noch unsicher. Weiß nur, dass kein Shimano dran kommt. Und - ja, ja, ich werde wohl keine Dual-Control-Hebel dran machen...
> 
> @fUEL: Du schriebst, Du wartest auf den 2008er Rahmen. Ist der anders, als der 2007er?
> 
> ...


 

Ab August sind alle Rahmen schonmit den auf der Messe in Friedrichshafen dargestellten updates zu haben und somit 2008 er Modelle.

Die Evolution beschäftigte sich mit der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme und dem Umlenkhebel.

Diese Goodies sind dann eingeflossen.


7 cm sind fernbedienbar und in den seltenen Fällen, in denen Du tiefer willst machst Du das kpl System per Schnellspanner tiefer bis zum Anschlag , wenn Du Dir mal das Bild von meinem Rad anschaust siehst Du, daß da noch 3 bis 4 cm drin sind, bis der Magnetschalter am Spanner anstösst. 
Hab ich nur am 601 er runter gemacht in den letzten 2 Jahren sonst waren die 7 cm  immer ausreichend.


----------



## caroka (6. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn sich so eine Sache bei Dir so festfräst, ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass Du ausgepowered bist. Du solltest wirklich erstmal kräftig regenieren



Zwar will ich es nicht wahrhaben  aber ich glaube Du hast recht.


----------



## fUEL (6. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @fuel: Hab bei Go Cracy keine genauen Angaben zu der Tour ab St. Ullrich gefunden. Kannst Du mal ne Link einstellen und genauer beschreiben wo es los geht?


 

http://www.go-crazy.de/kobs/user/pdfzone/AlpenRonda_Dolomiti_Piccola.pdf


gruß Frank

http://www.go-crazy.de/kobs/user/pdfzone/AlpenRonda_Dolomiti_Piccola.pdf

Das ist dann aber wohl Donnerstag und nicht Mittwoch, wie gestern geschrieben. 

Sonntag geht die Tour los.

Hast Du meine Tel nummer ??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ab August sind alle Rahmen schonmit den auf der Messe in Friedrichshafen dargestellten updates zu haben und somit 2008 er Modelle.



Ist m.W. jedes Jahr so, dass nach Friedrichshafen die Modelle auf dem Stand des Folgejahres sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2007)

jemand lust auf ne tour ?

jetzt ...


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2007)

ok, 10 min bedenkzeit sind rum

bin dann weg


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hast Du meine Tel nummer ??[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Selbstverständlich ;) :)


----------



## Arachne (6. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ab August sind alle Rahmen schonmit den auf der Messe in Friedrichshafen dargestellten updates zu haben und somit 2008 er Modelle.
> 
> Die Evolution beschäftigte sich mit der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme und dem Umlenkhebel.
> 
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Ist m.W. jedes Jahr so, dass nach Friedrichshafen die Modelle auf dem Stand des Folgejahres sind.



Heißt das, dass ich mit der Bestellung lieber bis August warten sollte? Naja, wahrscheinlich kann man bei der Bestellung angeben, dass man das 2008er-Modell haben möchte. Bei den Shimano XT- und Fox-Komponenten werde ich das auf jeden Fall auch wünschen.  

Gut, dass der Gravity Dropper nicht lieferbar ist; da kann ich ja erstmal `ne normale Stütze holen und mich vielleicht später umentscheiden...


----------



## Bergwelle (6. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ok, 10 min bedenkzeit sind rum
> 
> bin dann weg



Schade   nun war ich schon wieder zu langsam


----------



## Arachne (6. Juli 2007)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Schade   nun war ich schon wieder zu langsam



Hallo Bergwelle,

lange nichts voneinander gehört.


----------



## Bergwelle (6. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hallo Bergwelle,
> 
> lange nichts voneinander gehört.



ja stimmt !  - Bin in diesem Jahr leider auch noch nicht so viel gefahren und konnte nicht mitreden.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was ich gerne dranschrauben würde:
> 
> Fox DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer
> Chris King Steuersatz
> ...



ist der dämpfer nicht beim rahmen dabei?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist der dämpfer nicht beim rahmen dabei?



Ne, is nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne, is nicht dabei.



dann hol die nen dämpfer mit feder - so wirklich begeistert von dem DHX 5 bin ich nicht. gut liegt vielleicht an dem für den dämper zu wenig progressiven hinterbaus, aber stahlfeder ist vielleicht doch besser


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juli 2007)

Ei gude wie!

Hach ja, wie ich die öffentlichen liebe  1400 Feierabend gemacht und 1605 erst zuhause  heut wars mal wieder ganz besonders schlimm


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann hol die nen dämpfer mit feder - so wirklich begeistert von dem DHX 5 bin ich nicht. gut liegt vielleicht an dem für den dämper zu wenig progressiven hinterbaus, aber stahlfeder ist vielleicht doch besser



Evtl. hab ich die Option auf einen Fox 3.0 mit Stahlfeder is der besser? Wo liegen die Vorzüge. Hab von nem Vögelchen gezwitschert bekommen das auch der Pearl 3.3 nicht schlecht sein soll. Was ist jetzt die beste Wahl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass ich mit der Bestellung lieber bis August warten sollte?



-> Einfach direkt bei Nicolai nachfragen 

Meiner Meinung nach bekommst Du aber wenn Du jetzt bestellst und der Rahmen z.b. erst im September kommt, den 2008er.
Wenn Du bis August wartest, bekommst Du den Rahmen wahrscheinlich auch erst im Oktober 



Arachne schrieb:


> Gut, dass der Gravity Dropper nicht lieferbar ist; da kann ich ja erstmal `ne normale Stütze holen und mich vielleicht später umentscheiden...



Wie ich geschrieben habe, ist aber die Maverick lieferbar


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2007)

wieder daheim, 31 km 1000 hm in 2:25 h bei ordentlich hohem matschfaktor. und ich depp hab das hintere schutzblech daheim gelassen  
egal, hat trotzdem oder vielleicht gerade deshalb spaß gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Evtl. hab ich die Option auf einen Fox 3.0 mit Stahlfeder is der besser? Wo liegen die Vorzüge. Hab von nem Vögelchen gezwitschert bekommen das auch der Pearl 3.3 nicht schlecht sein soll. Was ist jetzt die beste Wahl



Ich bin mit dem DHX 4.0 voll zufrieden (habe ja extra noch einen fast neuen als Reserve im Keller). Hat der DHX 3.0 schon Plattform?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wieder daheim, 31 km 1000 hm in 2:25 h



Auch zurück 35,3km mit ebenfalls 1.000hm in 2:36h...

... mit Schutzblech vorne und hinten


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch zurück 35,3km mit ebenfalls 1.000hm in 2:36h...



warum so langsam


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem DHX 4.0 voll zufrieden (habe ja extra noch einen fast neuen als Reserve im Keller). Hat der DHX 3.0 schon Plattform?



ach es war ein 4.0


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum so langsam



Hatte einen Großteil der Strecke einen Kumpel im Schlepptau...


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sach mal Carsten, wie kann man mit 5 Std. Schlaf überleben???


4 , da war ich schon ne Stunde wach ... (geht nicht so oft )


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

In Tirol kannst de des vergesse, da wird geschlafe von 2300 bis min 0700


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Juli 2007)

huhu , jemand zu Hause ? (am PC )

EDIT: Ahhhhhh... guten Abend Uwe


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> In Tirol kannst de des vergesse, da wird geschlafe von 2300 bis min 0700


Bei entsprechenden Touren (oder den Tag mit zwei von Deiner Sorte ) brauchst Du die 8 Std. 

Fabienne braucht bestimmt 10 Std. Schlaf, die hat schließlich 3 von Deiner  .... um sich.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo Carsten,
was macht der Streß?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Bei entsprechenden Touren (oder den Tag mit zwei von Deiner Sorte ) brauchst Du die 8 Std.



Du willst damit sagen das die A***** dich nicht auslastet???  


Ich bin immer platt wenn ich heimkom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Bei entsprechenden Touren (oder den Tag mit zwei von Deiner Sorte ) brauchst Du die 8 Std.
> 
> Fabienne braucht bestimmt 10 Std. Schlaf, die hat schließlich 3 von Deiner  .... um sich.



Die brauchst Du alleine schon um das gute Essen und den Roten zu verdauen 

Glaub das wird richtig lustig 


Das mit Fabienne scheint wirklich so zu sein  
is so zu sagen ein Volltreffer von Dir


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Juli 2007)

Ich wünsch Dir und Deiner Familie auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.
Wo geht's eigentlich hin ? Gardasee, Meran oder ?
apopo Roter ...


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich wünsch Dir und Deiner auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.
> Wo geht's eigentlich hin ? Gardasee, Meran oder ?
> apopo Roter ...



Genau dahin wo Du im September auch hinfährst. Muß ja kontrollieren das alles in Ordnung ist   Die ganze Familie träumt schon vom Essen  die Erwachsenen auch vom Roten  und ich noch vom Biken


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> was macht der Streß?


Den werd ich erst die nächsten 2 Wochen haben; Halbjahresabschluss mit Umbuchungen/Veränderungen im Vorjahr wg. neuer Rechnungslegungsmethodik (IFRS). Deshalb muß ich ein paar Buchungen am Wochenende erledigen, da ich sicher sein muß, daß mir keiner der Kollegen sonst im Vorjahr rumpfuscht. Führt für die meisten hier jedoch wahrscheinlich zu weit ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Genau dahin wo Du im September auch hinfährst. Muß ja kontrollieren das alles in Ordnung ist   Die ganze Familie träumt schon vom Essen  die Erwachsenen auch vom Roten  und ich noch vom Biken


Laß uns noch was von den Trails übrig. 
Ich fahr ab 03.08. 2 Wochen in Urlaub. Vllt. sollten wir uns vorher noch mal treffen und so einiges klären (GPS-Strecken mitnehmen, Auto's, Bike-Werkzeug etc. etc.). Wann seid Ihr wieder zurück ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> huhu , jemand zu Hause ? (am PC )



N'Abend zusammen


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

Freitag in zwei Wochen fahren wir wieder Heim 




...hab Besuch bekommen


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

Nabend Wahltho


----------



## MTK-Cube (6. Juli 2007)

Auch N'abend Wahltho

ich mal off, um so ein paar Sachen beim Gerd zu holen (nein, nein, keine Strümpfe nur Werchzeuch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Auch N'abend Wahltho
> 
> ich mal off, um so ein paar Sachen beim Gerd zu holen (nein, nein, keine Strümpfe nur Werchzeuch)



ich sach mal dazu, dass es nur noch ein paar "Kleinichkeiten" waren und Du Deinen großen Werkzeuchkoffer schon lange bekommen hast, sonst schimpft caroka mit mir...   

N`Abend Thomas!


----------



## fUEL (6. Juli 2007)

Guden Abend, gute Nacht und Tschüss dann mal bis zum -Freitag.

Donnerstaagstour entfällt im Taunus.  ....mit Lugga dann in St ulrichuffemtrail


----------



## Arachne (6. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Guden Abend, gute Nacht und Tschüss dann mal bis zum -Freitag.
> 
> Donnerstaagstour entfällt im Taunus.  ....mit Lugga dann in St ulrichuffemtrail



Viel Spaß, bleib heil!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, bleib heil!



Wünsch ich auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juli 2007)

@ hkn: da der iggi heut bis morgen feiern is wird der morgen net grad aus fahrn können. Wann und wo wenn du Bock hast? HM sollte evt auch gehen, das kann ich aber erst morgen Vormittag klären.

Und jetzt geh ich erst mal ins Bett, mir reichen 5std auch nicht wirklich  gute Nacht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Guden Abend, gute Nacht und Tschüss dann mal bis zum -Freitag.
> 
> Donnerstaagstour entfällt im Taunus.  ....mit Lugga dann in St ulrichuffemtrail


Viel Spaß da unten und bring besseres Wetter mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2007)

@fUEL: Viel Spass und Hals- und Beinbruch  

@All: GN8


----------



## Arachne (6. Juli 2007)

@Gresi: Erzähl doch auch mal `n paar Takte übner Deine bisherigen Erfahrungen der Komponenten an Deinem Torque.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Guden Abend, gute Nacht und Tschüss dann mal bis zum -Freitag.
> 
> Donnerstaagstour entfällt im Taunus.  ....mit Lugga dann in St ulrichuffemtrail



Komm gut hin!


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> .... sonst schimpft caroka mit mir...
> 
> N`Abend Thomas!


 der war gut ! Wenn dann hat sie doch nicht (nur) über meinen Werchzeuchkoffer geschimpft ....


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Juli 2007)

Auch Dir fUEL eine schöne Woche 

Gute N8 zusammen.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: da der iggi heut bis morgen feiern is wird der morgen net grad aus fahrn können. Wann und wo wenn du Bock hast? HM sollte evt auch gehen, das kann ich aber erst morgen Vormittag klären.
> 
> Und jetzt geh ich erst mal ins Bett, mir reichen 5std auch nicht wirklich  gute Nacht



weiß noch nicht so genau wann. bodo will auch mit, würde sagen wir treffen uns dann ganz normal irgendwo beim feldi und machen von da aus die gegend unsicher.

würd sagen wir klären das dann morgen genauer


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ach es war ein 4.0



bin auch am überlegen mir nen stahlfederdämpfer zu kaufen. vielleicht nen fox vanilla - die gibts günstig zu schießen.

du der dhx 5 ist bestimmt ein geiler dämpfer im richtigen bike, bei 2006er torque ist der hinterbau wohl fast linear...und der fox dhx 5.0 hat auch nicht wirklich die hammerprogression...so muss ich damit ich nicht dauernd durchschlage ziemlich viel druck fahren. 15,5 bar in der hauptkammer und 10 bar im piggy...damit ist der hinterbau aber nicht mehr sensibel...den pearl 3.3 fahren wohl einige im torque und sind ziemlich begeistert...wäre ne verbesserung um 100%, könnte man mit viel weniger druck fahren, viel geschmeidiger und trotzdem kein durchschlag.

bei stahlfedern habe ich keine ahnung was ich da für ne feder brauche bzw. was diese werte die sie immer dazu schreiben bedeuten - 300er feder oder 650x2.80. vielleicht kann mich ja einer von euch aufklären


----------



## Maggo (7. Juli 2007)

gude ihr leut. 

ich komm grad von der a***** und bin irgendwie nicht so recht müde. eigentlich wollt ich nacher biken gehen, ob ichs schaff kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## fUEL (7. Juli 2007)

Ein bisssle später als geplant aber  jetzt geht es bald los, noch 2 Kaffee und ...............  bis demnächst hier in diesem Mäusekino.

Danke für die freundlcihen Wünsche zur Gesunderhaltund und ich pack mal ordentlich Wetter ins Auto vor der Rückfahrt 

Dann mal .......wesch.


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude ihr leut.
> 
> ich komm grad von der a***** und bin irgendwie nicht so recht müde. eigentlich wollt ich nacher biken gehen, ob ichs schaff kann ich nicht sagen.


Morsche,
ou Shit, warste mal wieder zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort .
Auf welcher Route kann man Dich ggf. am Wegesrand finden und aufwecken ?
Ich kann wie bereits gepostelt nur am Sonntag früh oder ab vllt. 1600 (letzterer Zeitpunkt ist auch abhängig von der Auffassungsgabe meiner Nichte).

Ich bin dann mal off und wünsch Euch einen bikereichen Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude ihr leut.
> 
> ich komm grad von der a***** und bin irgendwie nicht so recht müde. eigentlich wollt ich nacher biken gehen, ob ichs schaff kann ich nicht sagen.



na das ist doch ne vernünftige zeit. mein   ist immer noch auf a*****, seit gestern die gleiche zeit   geschätzte heimkommzeit : high noon
wenn sie jammert, kann ich es verstehen. alles andere ist für weicheier und warmduscher  

geh doch gleich biken. hell is ja schon ne weile


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2007)

nur noch 10 mal die k-frage lösen und wir sind das top regional forum auf mtb-news


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur noch 10 mal die k-frage lösen und wir sind das top regional forum auf mtb-news



Moin Fux,
wer ist besser


----------



## Maggo (7. Juli 2007)

besser ist keiner, du meinst wer ist mehrer!!


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> besser ist keiner, du meinst wer ist mehrer!!



die besten sind eh wir  

mehrer sind die kölner und kohlenpöttler (sorry wahltho, ruhrpöttler natürlich  )


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die besten sind eh wir
> 
> mehrer sind die kölner und kohlenpöttler (sorry wahltho, ruhrpöttler natürlich  )



Moin Maggo,

die sind ja nur insgesamt besser. Wir sind vom Einzelthema her die die am mehrersten haben  Wir sollten von den Bannereinnahmen was abbekommen, das wär nur mehr als Gerecht


----------



## Maggo (7. Juli 2007)

die sind überhaupt nicht besser. die sind vielleicht mehr oder älter oder anders. besser als hier gibts nicht.


----------



## Tech3 (7. Juli 2007)

Morgen


----------



## Arachne (7. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> besser ist keiner, du meinst wer ist mehrer!!





wissefux schrieb:


> die besten sind eh wir
> 
> mehrer sind die kölner und kohlenpöttler (sorry wahltho, ruhrpöttler natürlich  )





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Maggo,
> 
> die sind ja nur insgesamt besser. Wir sind vom Einzelthema her die die am mehrersten haben  Wir sollten von den Bannereinnahmen was abbekommen, das wär nur mehr als Gerecht





Maggo schrieb:


> die sind überhaupt nicht besser. die sind vielleicht mehr oder älter oder anders. besser als hier gibts nicht.


     

Guten Morgen! 

Ihr wißt aber schon, dass Samstag ist!? Samstag, da wo für viele länger schlafen angesagt ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Juli 2007)

Noch was ganz, ganz Wichtiges:

@padres-team: Dein Chauffeur für morgen ist keiner mehr! Er kann auf keinen Fall fahren... 

Weiß einer, wie man den Andreas noch verständigen kann?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin!

@ Gerd: hab ja leider erst 190km damit zurückgelegt  Wetter war ja nicht das beste und ich als Warmduscher 
Bisher find ichs aber toll. Funzt alles ganz gut, die Bremsen müssen sich wohl noch bissi einschleifen, bisher find ich die zu lasch von der Standfestigkeit. Den ganzen andern Kram kann man ja im Grunde noch nicht wirklich beurteilen, für die Zeit funzt ja eigentlich alles ganz gut.


----------



## Maggo (7. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ihr wißt aber schon, dass Samstag ist!? Samstag, da wo für viele länger schlafen angesagt ist!!!



ich weiß net warum aber ich bin nach 21h a***** irgendwie immer noch nicht in der lage auszupennen. ärgern tut mich das auf alle fälle weil ich wei wie platt ich jetzt am we sein werde. naja, jammern bringt nix.

frage an die expertenrunde: 

mit was wascht ihr eure funktionsklamotten?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2007)

Moin @All


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2007)

@Gerd: Ich hab hier 'nen Exemplar von diesem Pedaliero-Magazin. Da ist übrigens ein grösserer Bericht übers Helius FR drin. Kannt Du bei Gelegenheit haben, wenn Du magst..


----------



## Tech3 (7. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit was wascht ihr eure funktionsklamotten?



Mit speziellem Funktionsklamottenwaschmittel vom Louis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich weiß net warum aber ich bin nach 21h a***** irgendwie immer noch nicht in der lage auszupennen. ärgern tut mich das auf alle fälle weil ich wei wie platt ich jetzt am we sein werde. naja, jammern bringt nix.
> 
> frage an die expertenrunde:
> 
> mit was wascht ihr eure funktionsklamotten?



kenn ich, ist s..doof!!!

Von Schleckers Eigenmarke AS gibt es ein Flüssigwaschmittel speziell für Funktionssportklamotten. Haben wir in Österreich, auf unserer Fahrt zurück vom Gardasee, entdeckt und gekauft. Gestern habe ich es auch in einem Schlecker in Biebrich bekommen. Die Verkäuferin meinte aber, dass sie das nicht immer hätten... (jetzt z.B. nicht mehr). Einer weiterer Schlecker in Biebrich hatte es erst gar nicht.

Vorher habe ich ein Feinwaschmittel für Wolle und Feines (Woolite) verwendet. Ist aber s..teuer!

Wo Du auf jeden Fall drauf achten solltest:
1. kein Weichspüler
2. Flüssigwaschmittel

Alles andere soll den Feuchtigkeitstransport behindern.


----------



## Arachne (7. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mit speziellem Funktionsklamottenwaschmittel vom Louis



Was kostet das denn pro Liter? Wieviel ml braucht man pro Wäsche? Poste bitte mal `nen Link.


----------



## Arachne (7. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Ich hab hier 'nen Exemplar von diesem Pedaliero-Magazin. Da ist übrigens ein grösserer Bericht übers Helius FR drin. Kannt Du bei Gelegenheit haben, wenn Du magst..



Super gerne!  

Über den Chris King Steelset Steuersatz schreiben sie ja nur Gutes. Für mich muß es auch nicht unbedingt so klobig aussehen.

Heute Morgen tendiere ich übrigens zum Moosgrün. Soll es auch in metallic geben.


----------



## Tech3 (7. Juli 2007)

http://www.louis.de?topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=10038830

15ml pro Waschgang


----------



## Arachne (7. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> http://www.louis.de?topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=10038830
> 
> 15ml pro Waschgang



Vielen Dank! 

Ist aber wesentlich teurer, als das Zeugs vom Schlecker: 2  für einen Liter. Man braucht, je nach Verschmutzung und Wasserhärte, ca. 80ml pro Waschgang.

Blöderweise haben die es auch nicht in ihrem Onlineshop.


----------



## Maggo (7. Juli 2007)

@gerd:
seite1seite2


----------



## Maggo (7. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kenn ich, ist s..doof!!!
> 
> Von Schleckers Eigenmarke AS gibt es ein Flüssigwaschmittel speziell für Funktionssportklamotten. Haben wir in Österreich, auf unserer Fahrt zurück vom Gardasee, entdeckt und gekauft. Gestern habe ich es auch in einem Schlecker in Biebrich bekommen. Die Verkäuferin meinte aber, dass sie das nicht immer hätten... (jetzt z.B. nicht mehr). Einer weiterer Schlecker in Biebrich hatte es erst gar nicht.
> 
> ...


genau wegen dem schleckerzeug frage ich. ich war grad drüben gewesen, die hatten das aber nicht mehr da. deshalb auch die suche nach sinnvollen alternativen. ich hab jetzt eins auch von schlecker, steht aber nicht as drauf. mal sehn.


----------



## Arachne (7. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd:
> seite1seite2


Vielen Dank, kenne ich (habe ich ausgedruckt hier liegen  )!


wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Ich hab hier 'nen Exemplar von diesem Pedaliero-Magazin. Da ist übrigens ein grösserer Bericht übers Helius FR drin. Kannt Du bei Gelegenheit haben, wenn Du magst..


Meintest Du diesen zweiseitigen Bericht, oder steht in Deiner Zeitschrift noch mehr drin? Wie z.B. Vergleiche mit anderen Enduros.


----------



## Arachne (7. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> Heute Morgen tendiere ich übrigens zum Moosgrün. Soll es auch in metallic geben.



..und dazu dann die Hope M4 gold!


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2007)

das soll es geben, leider noch nirgends gefunden ->

http://www.perwoll-sport.de/movie.html und dort auf produkt

EDIT: http://www.henkel.de/cps/rde/xchg/SID-0AC8330A-0253EF13/henkel_de/hs.xsl/5997_DED_HTML.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> frage an die expertenrunde:
> 
> mit was wascht ihr eure funktionsklamotten?


Mit ganz normalem Waschmittel nicht über 40° und unbedingt ohne Weichspüler. Geht bei mir problemlos.


----------



## Tech3 (7. Juli 2007)

Ist wer morgen bei DMFK?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ist wer morgen bei DMFK?



gude keks, die fahren mir zu schnell


----------



## Arachne (7. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das soll es geben, leider noch nirgends gefunden ->
> 
> http://www.perwoll-sport.de/movie.html und dort auf produkt
> 
> EDIT: http://www.henkel.de/cps/rde/xchg/SID-0AC8330A-0253EF13/henkel_de/hs.xsl/5997_DED_HTML.htm



Danke für die Info, werde auch mal drauf achten!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Juli 2007)

So! Ich werd mich jetzt demnächst mal auf´s Bike schwingen und als Vorbereitung für morgen noch zwei Stündchen locker rollen. Endlich mal wieder Sonnenschein!


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So! Ich werd mich jetzt demnächst mal auf´s Bike schwingen und als Vorbereitung für morgen noch zwei Stündchen locker rollen. Endlich mal wieder Sonnenschein!



ich fahr jetzt auch los und besuche einen kumpel in bremthal. danach wollen wir noch weiterfahren.
wäre so in ca. 35 min. am hbf eppstein ...
handy hab ich dann an ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich fahr jetzt auch los und besuche einen kumpel in bremthal. danach wollen wir noch weiterfahren.
> wäre so in ca. 35 min. am hbf eppstein ...
> handy hab ich dann an ...


Ich werd wohl in den nächsten Minuten starten. Route vorraussichtlich Judenkopf-Lorsbach-Hofheim und dann entweder über Kapellenberg und/oder Gundelhard rüber zum Staufen und wieder heimwärts. Der Fokus liegt aber heute wirklich auf locker, keine harten Steigungen und Trails, auf denen ich nicht noch was kaputt fahre. Handy hab ich auch an.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2007)

werd mich auch mal bald aufs bike schwingen


----------



## Maggo (7. Juli 2007)

ich hab mein handy auch an.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juli 2007)

ich habs aus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mein handy auch an.....



und ich erst


----------



## Tech3 (7. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude keks, die fahren mir zu schnell


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mein handy auch an.....



d.h.? hab ich deine nummer? CR hab ich ne SMS geschrieben, der antwortet aber nicht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> d.h.? hab ich deine nummer? CR hab ich ne SMS geschrieben, der antwortet aber nicht...



PN is raus, sry


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Juli 2007)

Was´n hier los? Doch mehr als drei Leute krank?   Sollte an der Plauscheritis-Epidemie was dran sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich habs aus


Du hääää ? Ich denk Du bist Richtung Süden unterwegs  Oder schon da un gleich an nen BehZeh


----------



## Arachne (7. Juli 2007)

Auch, wenn ich mich nicht wirklich fit genug für den morgigen Erbeskopfmarathon fühle, würde ich doch gerne eine lockere Runde, eventuell mit Einkehr, drehen. Weitere Plauscher mit Interesse an einer solchen Runde? Vielleicht ab Hofheim, mit Einkehr bei der Gundelhard, am Kaisertempel, an der Viehweide, an der Roten Mühle, am Naturfreundehaus und - äh ich meine natürlich oder  sonst irgendwo.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2007)

hab mit bodo ne lockere WAB-tour gemacht, 55km, 16,2 schnitt und 725 hm...geht eigentlich...


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich mich nicht wirklich fit genug für den morgigen Erbeskopfmarathon fühle, würde ich doch gerne eine lockere Runde, eventuell mit Einkehr, drehen. Weitere Plauscher mit Interesse an einer solchen Runde? Vielleicht ab Hofheim, mit Einkehr bei der Gundelhard, am Kaisertempel, an der Viehweide, an der Roten Mühle, am Naturfreundehaus und - äh ich meine natürlich oder  sonst irgendwo.


Die Frage ist hald wann ? ich kann morsche frühestens ab 1600


----------



## MTK-Cube (7. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hab mit bodo ne lockere WAB-tour gemacht, 55km, 16,2 schnitt und 725 hm...geht eigentlich...


Das wäre ich gern dabei gewesen ... stattdessen von 0800 bis 2000 Schleppen beim Umzug (mit 1 Std Essenspause), Allein der Anhänger (der vom Gerds Umzug) war vielmal voll  ich bin nu platt.


----------



## Arachne (7. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Das wäre ich gern dabei gewesen ... stattdessen von 0800 bis 2000 Schleppen beim Umzug (mit 1 Std Essenspause), Allein der Anhänger (der vom Gerds Umzug) war vielmal voll  ich bin nu platt.



 Was für ein Marathon!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich mich nicht wirklich fit genug für den morgigen Erbeskopfmarathon fühle, würde ich doch gerne eine lockere Runde, eventuell mit Einkehr, drehen. Weitere Plauscher mit Interesse an einer solchen Runde? Vielleicht ab Hofheim, mit Einkehr bei der Gundelhard, am Kaisertempel, an der Viehweide, an der Roten Mühle, am Naturfreundehaus und - äh ich meine natürlich oder  sonst irgendwo.



Können ja morgen früh mal sehen, habe aber morgen nur bis 14:30 Uhr Zeit...


----------



## Arachne (7. Juli 2007)

Also bei Moosgrün mit goldenen Decals, muß die Scheibenfarbe hinten gold sein. Die 2008er Version der 36 Talas RC² ist allerdings grau bis hellgrau. Jedenfalls ein anderes grau, als gunsmoke. Dafür ist die Schrift blau. Vorne blauer Spider?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juli 2007)

gibts da keinen kulanten Schrauber der das alles da hat unds dann mal so und mal so zusammenbaut?  und das was dir am besten gefällt nimmste dann.
zwei unterschiedliche Disks sehen aber vermutlich nicht so toll aus.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juli 2007)

so, dann mal gute Nacht! um halb 7 geht der Wecker und dann gehts ab zum Nürnburgring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Das wäre ich gern dabei gewesen ... stattdessen von 0800 bis 2000 Schleppen beim Umzug (mit 1 Std Essenspause), Allein der Anhänger (der vom Gerds Umzug) war vielmal voll  ich bin nu platt.



puh, stimmt das ist hart...du hast mein tiefes mitgefühl...macht bestimmt auch irgendwie fit *schönred*


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also bei Moosgrün mit goldenen Decals, muß die Scheibenfarbe hinten gold sein. Die 2008er Version der 36 Talas RC² ist allerdings grau bis hellgrau. Jedenfalls ein anderes grau, als gunsmoke. Dafür ist die Schrift blau. Vorne blauer Spider?



gold ist porno...nimm doch graue decals oder weiß oder schwarz (ich weiß wie langweilig) und keine spielereien...das ist ein bike für die härtere gangart...mach keine mädchen/popperbike draus...sonst gibts von den plauschern rosa mäntel für dein bike


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so, dann mal gute Nacht! um halb 7 geht der Wecker und dann gehts ab zum Nürnburgring



GN8 CR und viel spaß bei den trucks


----------



## Tech3 (8. Juli 2007)

Huhu HKN 

Fährste moin?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Huhu HKN
> 
> Fährste moin?



servus kk,

weiß ich noch nicht genau. muss mal gucken wie fit ich morgen bin.


----------



## Tech3 (8. Juli 2007)

Pn me


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Pn me



wenn ich dran denke *lach* jo keule

GN8 mich macht doch die viele luft immer wieder schön müde


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juli 2007)

bis in zwei Wochen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin ihr Nachtkappen!

Machs gut Uwe! Wünsch dir viel Spass! 


und Abfahrt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2007)

@Lugga: Schönen Urlaub für Dich und Deine Familie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2007)

.. ach ja un Moin @All


----------



## caroka (8. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bis in zwei Wochen



Schönen Urlaub und helf Fabienne ein bisschen, kann auch mehr sein.  Sie hat auch Urlaub.


----------



## caroka (8. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. ach ja un Moin @All



 

Moin, was isn los? Uffstehn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin, was isn los? Uffstehn



Längst erledigt


----------



## caroka (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich mich nicht wirklich fit genug für den morgigen Erbeskopfmarathon fühle, würde ich doch gerne eine lockere Runde, eventuell mit Einkehr, drehen. Weitere Plauscher mit Interesse an einer solchen Runde? Vielleicht ab Hofheim, mit Einkehr bei der Gundelhard, am Kaisertempel, an der Viehweide, an der Roten Mühle, am Naturfreundehaus und - äh ich meine natürlich oder  sonst irgendwo.



Findet solch eine Tour heute statt? Würde aber nur an der Einkehr teilnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Längst erledigt




Glück gehabt


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bis in zwei Wochen



Guten Morgen,

viel Spaß, komm erholt wieder!


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> zwei unterschiedliche Disks sehen aber vermutlich nicht so toll aus.



ja, da hast Du vermutlich Recht.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Juli 2007)

Moin Du Kitschbolzen......


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gold ist porno...nimm doch graue decals oder weiß oder schwarz (ich weiß wie langweilig) und keine spielereien...das ist ein bike für die härtere gangart...mach keine mädchen/popperbike draus...sonst gibts von den plauschern rosa mäntel für dein bike



Wird wohl doch gold werden: Das harmoniert einfach zu gut mit dem Moosgrün!  Kümmere Dich schon mal um die rosa Reifen...das Innenlager ist an den sichtbaren Stellen übrigens hell-orange!


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Du Kitschbolzen......



   Alles fit? wenigstens einigermaßen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2007)

Ich geh' jetzt gleich 'ne Runde biken. Hier tut sich ja nichts...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich geh' jetzt gleich 'ne Runde biken. Hier tut sich ja nichts...



Wieso?  Bei dem farbigen Thema kannst Du doch nicht biken....


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Findet solch eine Tour heute statt? Würde aber nur an der Einkehr teilnehmen.



und wie kommst Du da hin? 

ich werde wohl gegen eins nach Orschel fahren. Vielleicht fahren wir dann nachmittags. Wenns mit der Zeit klappt und Carsten kann, eventuell ab Hofheim. 

@Thomas: War gestern Abend zu undiszipliniert um schon heute Vormittag/Mittag zu fahren. Ich würde aber mal gerne abends mit Dir über Hofheim/Staufen fahren. Ich hoffe, ich bin diese Woche fitter als letzte Woche...


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich geh' jetzt gleich 'ne Runde biken. Hier tut sich ja nichts...



ich schau gerade auf richtig viele stramme radfahrende Jungs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und wie kommst Du da hin?


Lass mal gut sein.........


----------



## caroka (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich schau gerade auf richtig viele stramme radfahrende Jungs.



Ich fahre denen sogar des Öfteren hinterher.


----------



## wondermike (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wird wohl doch gold werden: Das harmoniert einfach zu gut mit dem Moosgrün!  Kümmere Dich schon mal um die rosa Reifen...das Innenlager ist an den sichtbaren Stellen übrigens hell-orange!



Trägst Du dann auch ein bauchfreies Hemdchen dazu?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bis in zwei Wochen



euch viel spaß im urlaub und kommt gesund zurück (auch die zicke)


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. ach ja un Moin @All



mahlzeit wahltho


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fahre denen sogar des Öfteren hinterher.



 mich kannste ja net meinen...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Trägst Du dann auch ein bauchfreies Hemdchen dazu?


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Trägst Du dann auch ein bauchfreies Hemdchen dazu?



Für Dich, mein Schatz, mache ich das gerne!


----------



## caroka (8. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mich kannste ja net meinen...



Und trotzdem kann ich Dich leiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lass mal gut sein.........



Da hab` ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Und trotzdem kann ich Dich leiden.


----------



## Milass (8. Juli 2007)

Moin moin, und was passiert hier so ?


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> ich werde wohl gegen eins nach Orschel fahren. Vielleicht fahren wir dann nachmittags. Wenns mit der Zeit klappt und Carsten kann, eventuell ab Hofheim.
> ...



Wir fahren dann doch jetzt schon und nutzen ein wenig mehr Sonne!


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Moin moin, und was passiert hier so ?



nicht so wirklich viel...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich schau gerade auf richtig viele stramme radfahrende Jungs.



Ach deshalb jetzt so'n Bike in diesen nennen wir es mal "seltsamen" Farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für Dich, mein Schatz, mache ich das gerne!



Ach Schnucki, das ist aber echt voll lieb von Dir!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2007)

Irgendwie 'ne sehr schwüle Stimmung hier...


----------



## caroka (8. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Irgendwie 'ne sehr schwüle Stimmung hier...



Mal was anderes........


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Juli 2007)

So, wir sind wieder zurück vom Erbeskopf! War wieder ein supergeiles Rennen, wenn auch etwas feucht. Der Spruch auf der Website, die Strecke würde sehr schnell abtrocknen und sei in optimalem Zustand, hab ich spätestens dann im Kopf gehabt, als ich fest Knöcheltief im Schlamm stehend eine Auffahrt hochschieben mußte.  Trotzdem geile Trails, super Stimmung, ihr habt echt was verpasst!  
Resultate: Ich bin trotz dem tiefen Boden fast eine halbe Stunden schneller gefahren, als letztes Jahr und hab mein Ziel von 4 h mit einer Zeit von 3:58 erreicht. Damit bin ich irgendwo 82. von 400-450 Teilnehmern geworden.  
Der Andreas wollt´s mir ja nicht glauben, daß er auf der Kurzstrecke was reißen könnte, hat aber Gesamt den 22. und in seiner AK den 4. gemacht und bekommt tatsächlich Preisgeld ausgezahlt!  
Den nächsten Erbeskopfmarathon sollten sich alle rennafinen Plauscher dringend in den Kalender eintragen!


----------



## caroka (8. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So, wir sind wieder zurück vom Erbeskopf! War wieder ein supergeiles Rennen, wenn auch etwas feucht. Der Spruch auf der Website, die Strecke würde sehr schnell abtrocknen und sei in optimalem Zustand, hab ich spätestens dann im Kopf gehabt, als ich fest Knöcheltief im Schlamm stehend eine Auffahrt hochschieben mußte.  Trotzdem geile Trails, super Stimmung, ihr habt echt was verpasst!
> Resultate: Ich bin trotz dem tiefen Boden fast eine halbe Stunden schneller gefahren, als letztes Jahr und hab mein Ziel von 4 h mit einer Zeit von 3:58 erreicht. Damit bin ich irgendwo 82. von 400-450 Teilnehmern geworden.
> Der Andreas wollt´s mir ja nicht glauben, daß er auf der Kurzstrecke was reißen könnte, hat aber Gesamt den 22. und in seiner AK den 4. gemacht und bekommt tatsächlich Preisgeld ausgezahlt!
> Den nächsten Erbeskopfmarathon sollten sich alle rennafinen Plauscher dringend in den Kalender eintragen!



Das ist ja sehr viel schneller als letztes Jahr. *ziehmeinenHut*
Respekt Kater 
Das liegt an Deinem supertollen Hardtail.


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach deshalb jetzt so'n Bike in diesen nennen wir es mal "seltsamen" Farben



Von welchem Bike sprichst Du?  Ich habe mein kommendes Bike, welches nur super schöne, harmonisierende Farben verpaßt bekommt, beschrieben.


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So, wir sind wieder zurück vom Erbeskopf! War wieder ein supergeiles Rennen, wenn auch etwas feucht. Der Spruch auf der Website, die Strecke würde sehr schnell abtrocknen und sei in optimalem Zustand, hab ich spätestens dann im Kopf gehabt, als ich fest Knöcheltief im Schlamm stehend eine Auffahrt hochschieben mußte.  Trotzdem geile Trails, super Stimmung, ihr habt echt was verpasst!
> Resultate: Ich bin trotz dem tiefen Boden fast eine halbe Stunden schneller gefahren, als letztes Jahr und hab mein Ziel von 4 h mit einer Zeit von 3:58 erreicht. Damit bin ich irgendwo 82. von 400-450 Teilnehmern geworden.
> Der Andreas wollt´s mir ja nicht glauben, daß er auf der Kurzstrecke was reißen könnte, hat aber Gesamt den 22. und in seiner AK den 4. gemacht und bekommt tatsächlich Preisgeld ausgezahlt!
> Den nächsten Erbeskopfmarathon sollten sich alle rennafinen Plauscher dringend in den Kalender eintragen!



Super!  Ja, der Termin ist quasi schon notiert!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juli 2007)

ich bin auch von der Rennstrecke zurück 
viel besser als im Fernsehn und auch net so langweilig wie Formel 1


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich bin auch von der Rennstrecke zurück
> viel besser als im Fernsehn und auch net so langweilig wie Formel 1



Aha. Naja, jedem sein Laster...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Laster...



davon gabs da ne Menge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Wir sind eine "lockere" Runde ab Hofheim über Gundelhard, Staufen, Kaisertempel, Spitzkehren, Kaisertempel, Sau, Gundelhard, Bergkirche (hier und da ein bisschen hoch und ziemlich steil runter) gefahren. War toll, sehr trailig bei super Wetter.  Der Erdbeer-Rhabarber-Kuchen in der Gundelhard schmeckt lecker!  Am Ende waren es 31,5km und 855Hm in 2h 25min netto.


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

@Thomas: Ist das Bike aus dem Bericht/Test im Pedaliéro nicht Moosgrün, mit goldenen Decals? Daher habe ich eigentlich diese geniale Farbzusammenstellung!


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich:

1. von einer Steckachse am Hinterrad?

2. von einer 200er Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad? Würde doch wahrscheinlich symetrischer aussehen und kann auch nicht schaden!?!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

so, wieder ne lockere WAB-runde...ich war ja noch nie wirklich fit, aber heute viel mir das treten doch schwerer als gestern


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich:
> 
> 1. von einer Steckachse am Hinterrad?
> 
> 2. von einer 200er Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad? Würde doch wahrscheinlich symetrischer aussehen und kann auch nicht schaden!?!



200er = doppel  wenn meine hinten runter ist kommt da auch ne 200er drauf

steckachse hinten, naja wenn du´s brauchst  - etwas umständlicher als schnellspanner aber bestimmt nicht schlechter...also ran an das dinges

meine runde ging noch ungeplanter weise über den alden und hinne nunner...hat nen kumpel komplett ohne federweg dabei...der hat sich tapfer runter gekämpft.

@KK - sorry, dachte es wir fahren nicht weit...aber kennst das ja...irgendwie wirds dann doch länger...aber bald fahren wir mal wieder zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Thomas: Ist das Bike aus dem Bericht/Test im Pedaliéro nicht Moosgrün, mit goldenen Decals? Daher habe ich eigentlich diese geniale Farbzusammenstellung!



Stimmt, das FR ist in diesen sagen wir etwas mal diplomatisch "gewöhnungsbedürftigen" Farben  Wie war gleich die Notrufnummer für die Style-Polizei? 


203mm-Scheibe hinten ist m.E. übertrieben. 203mm VR und 183mm Hinterrad ist mehr als ausreichend. Ich finde gerade die leichte Asymmetrie sieht g**l aus. 203mm hinten kostet aber kaum was, ausser etwas mehr an Gewicht 

Steckachse? - Keine Ahnung, ob Du sowas hinten brauchst


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Thomas: Ist das Bike aus dem Bericht/Test im Pedaliéro nicht Moosgrün, mit goldenen Decals? Daher habe ich eigentlich diese geniale Farbzusammenstellung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2007)

Hilfe Style-Polzei, bitte kommen! 

Also ein SLK muss silber, ein Porsche kann rot, silber oder schwarz sein und ein Ferrari geht nur in rot.

Ein Nicolai geht in schwarz oder rot und natürlich in gelb (um dem Fux nicht auf die Füsse zu treten  )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juli 2007)

Vorn find ich Steckachse (Maxle 360° zumindest) besser als nen normalen Schnellspanner 
Hinten weiß ich nicht wie sowas aussieht...schaden kanns aber nicht  genauso ne große Scheibe...oder willst du konsequent auf Leichtbau gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juli 2007)

ich muss auch gestehen das ichs auf dem Bild nicht wirklich ansprechend finde. In Natura kommt das aber sicher ganz anders


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hilfe Style-Polzei, bitte kommen!
> 
> Also ein SLK muss silber, ein Porsche kann rot, silber oder schwarz sein und ein Ferrari geht nur in rot.
> 
> Ein Nicolai geht in schwarz oder rot und natürlich in gelb (um dem Fux nicht auf die Füsse zu treten  )



 wäre mir einfach zu Mainstream!


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein Nicolai geht in schwarz oder rot und natürlich in gelb (um dem Fux nicht auf die Füsse zu treten  )



danke  



Arachne schrieb:


> wäre mir einfach zu Mainstream!



gelb und mainstream   

ich hab damals zwischen grün, gelb, lila und türkis geschwankt. am anfang war für mich silber, schwarz oder bronze fast klar. doch dann wollte ich lieber ne farbe, die kaum einer hatte. in bis dato hatte ich nicolais nur in silber, schwarz und bronze gesehen, also fielen diese farben dann schnell raus ...

@kater + padres : klasse leistung


----------



## Maggo (8. Juli 2007)

ich hab heut am fuxi ein grünes fr gesehn. gibts also schon, sieht aber dennoch richtig gut aus. schwarz ist zwar schön aber irgendwie auch langweilig, wenn ich die wahl hätte würd ich nicht unbedingt schwarz nehmen. auch schick iss weißer rahmen mit knallgrünen decals. da geht einiges.


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> gelb und mainstream
> 
> ich hab damals zwischen grün, gelb, lila und türkis geschwankt. am anfang war für mich silber, schwarz oder bronze fast klar. doch dann wollte ich lieber ne farbe, die kaum einer hatte. in bis dato hatte ich nicolais nur in silber, schwarz und bronze gesehen, also fielen diese farben dann schnell raus ...
> ...



Nein, nein, gelb ist für mich kein Mainstream!  Aber die anderen erwähnten Farben halt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... wenn ich die wahl hätte...



Also die Wahl hab' ich und die sitzt neben mir auf dem Sofa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab heut am fuxi ein grünes fr gesehn. gibts also schon, sieht aber dennoch richtig gut aus. schwarz ist zwar schön aber irgendwie auch langweilig, wenn ich die wahl hätte würd ich nicht unbedingt schwarz nehmen. auch schick iss weißer rahmen mit knallgrünen decals. da geht einiges.



 Gibt`s schon!?!?!?! Hast Du Dir die Nummer notiert? Dann könnte ich es mir mal ansehen!


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also die Wahl hab' ich und die sitzt neben mir auf dem Sofa



Legst Du die Fernbedienung nicht auf den Tisch???


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

Guude,
bin grad von (späten) Biken um den Flughafen gekommen (59km, 2:59 h, ØHF 134).

Ich les mal nach, was Ihr heute so gemacht habt; bis gleich.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juli 2007)

...Laster...

das is wie mit dem Fussballstadion, einmal kann man das ruhig live erleben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juli 2007)

nAbend Carsten.


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fahre denen sogar des Öfteren hinterher.


Dann gehöre ich nicht zu denen


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir sind eine "lockere" Runde ab Hofheim über Gundelhard, Staufen, Kaisertempel, Spitzkehren, Kaisertempel, Sau, Gundelhard, Bergkirche (hier und da ein bisschen hoch und ziemlich steil runter) gefahren. War toll, sehr trailig bei super Wetter.  Der Erdbeer-Rhabarber-Kuchen in der Gundelhard schmeckt lecker!  Am Ende waren es 31,5km und 855Hm in 2h 25min netto.


Ab wann seid Ihr denn losgefahren ? Ich bin/konnte erst ab ca. 1730 starten


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ab wann seid Ihr denn losgefahren ? Ich bin/konnte erst ab ca. 1730 starten



Wir sind schon gegen zwo gestartet und haben in ein "paar" Pausen die Sonne genossen. War auch eine super Aussicht z.B. vom Mannstein aus: Staudinger, Spessart,...


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nAbend Carsten.


Guude,
Du zum Nürburgring; ich dachte schon, hat grad seinen Führerschein und will ein wenig "Praxis" mit dem Panda (?) üben (Grenzbereich ausloten und so), aber da habe ich mich wohl geirrt .


----------



## Maggo (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gibt`s schon!?!?!?! Hast Du Dir die Nummer notiert? Dann könnte ich es mir mal ansehen!



mensch gerd,

du kannst dir doch denken, was passiert ist. dirzuliebe bin ich dem kerl bergauf hinterhergespurtet mit  einer atomkraftbombe im camelback. ich hab sie in seinen rucksack gesteckt und ferngezündet. der typ und das bike existieren nicht mehr. (nein waHltho, das nicolai hats def. nicht überlebt) du wirst also etwas gaaaaanz schick exklusives unterm bobbes haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das das grüne FR mit goldenen Dec..... recht edel ausschaut. Mir ist nur nicht klar, ob das evtl. (zu sehr) Richtung "Försterlook" geht


----------



## Maggo (8. Juli 2007)

ich denk wir brauchen da keine angst zu haben den gerd zu verlieren, wir halten dann nicht ausschau nach nem blauen tupperbike sondern nach irgendwelchen einmalig  schrillen trikots. klappt schon, der geht uns nicht verloren, bergab vielleicht mit dem rad.


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo Maggo, warst Du heute auch unterwegs (vllt. mit Gerd etc.) oder hätte es Sinn gemacht, so spät noch anzurufen ?


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich denk wir brauchen da keine angst zu haben den gerd zu verlieren, wir halten dann nicht ausschau nach nem blauen tupperbike sondern nach irgendwelchen einmalig  schrillen trikots. klappt schon, der geht uns nicht verloren, bergab vielleicht mit dem rad.



wenn ihr wartet, komme ich da auch wieder ran!


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo Maggo, warst Du heute auch unterwegs (vllt. mit Gerd etc.) oder hätte es Sinn gemacht, so spät noch anzurufen ?



ersteres schon mal leider nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude,
> Du zum Nürburgring; ich dachte schon, hat grad seinen Führerschein und will ein wenig "Praxis" mit dem Panda (?) üben (Grenzbereich ausloten und so), aber da habe ich mich wohl geirrt .



jopp, da hast du dich "etwas" vertan  

Aber jetzt gehts erst mal ins Bett, ich freu mich schon auf meinen Wecker 
und die lieben Schüler fangen jetzt schon an mit "HAAAHAAA"  ... aber was solls, Brötchengeber entschädigts ja 

Guude Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn ihr wartet, komme ich da auch wieder ran!


*pruuuuust, aufdieschenkelklopf*


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2007)

sach ma gerd, solltest du nicht auch heute den erbeskopp fahrn  
hab ich wohl was verpasst ...

weiße bikes find ich auch genial  
aber leider sind die ja dauernd irgendwie dreckig und da fällt es richtig auf ...
da sind natürlich dunkle farben dankbarer


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude,
> bin grad von (späten) Biken um den Flughafen gekommen (59km, 2:59 h, ØHF 134).
> 
> Ich les mal nach, was Ihr heute so gemacht habt; bis gleich.



*menno* fahr mal nicht soviel...sonst ziehste mich ja bergauf bald ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> jopp, da hast du dich "etwas" vertan
> 
> Aber jetzt gehts erst mal ins Bett, ich freu mich schon auf meinen Wecker
> und die lieben Schüler fangen jetzt schon an mit "HAAAHAAA"  ... aber was solls, Brötchengeber entschädigts ja
> ...



Immerhin hast Du Dein Federwegsmonster ja schon!  Gute Nacht!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> jopp, da hast du dich "etwas" vertan
> 
> Aber jetzt gehts erst mal ins Bett, ich freu mich schon auf meinen Wecker
> und die lieben Schüler fangen jetzt schon an mit "HAAAHAAA"  ... aber was solls, Brötchengeber entschädigts ja
> ...



GN8 CR - bald mal wieder


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2007)

gn8 ihr leutz ....


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8 ihr leutz ....



GN8 fuxi


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Immerhin hast Du Dein Federwegsmonster ja schon!  Gute Nacht!



naja ein monster...geht so...20+ cm geht eher in die richtung von monster


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sach ma gerd, solltest du nicht auch heute den erbeskopp fahrn
> hab ich wohl was verpasst ...
> 
> weiße bikes find ich auch genial
> ...



Erbeskopf wollte ich, ja. Nachdem mein Chauffeur jedoch nicht fahren konnte und ich die letzte Woche ziemlich schwächelte, habe ich dann auch das super nette Ersatzchauffeur-Angebot ausgeschlagen...

Ja, gerade in einer Mietwohnung fehlt mir die geeignete Möglichkeit mein Fortbewegungsmittel regelmäßig zu polieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *menno* fahr mal nicht soviel...sonst ziehste mich ja bergauf bald ab



Fährst ja selbst viel.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... (nein waHltho, das nicolai hats def. nicht überlebt)....



Sehr guter Style-Polizist, werde Dich bei höherer Stelle lobend erwähnen


----------



## Maggo (8. Juli 2007)

@carsten/gerd:

ich war heut früh um 1000 mit dem nils an der hm. also eindeutig zu früh für euch. wenn du (gerd) online gewesen wärst und nicht geschrieben hättest, dass du erst später kannst hät ih natürlich bescheid gesagt.


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> *pruuuuust, aufdieschenkelklopf*



haaalllooo, es ging um den Downhill. Selbst, wenn ich die Hardware tausche, bleibt der Softie!


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr guter Style-Polizist, werde Dich bei höherer Stelle lobend erwähnen



 Du hast da eindeutig was falsch verstanden!!! Ja, ja, ich weiß schon: Iiiiiiiichch???


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten/gerd:
> 
> ich war heut früh um 1000 mit dem nils an der hm. also eindeutig zu früh für euch. wenn du (gerd) online gewesen wärst und nicht geschrieben hättest, dass du erst später kannst hät ih natürlich bescheid gesagt.



Ja nu laß Dir doch nich alles aus der Nase ziehn: Wo seid ihr längs, wo wart ihr, was habt ihr erlebt?


----------



## Maggo (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja nu laß Dir doch nich alles aus der Nase ziehn: Wo seid ihr längs, wo wart ihr, was habt ihr erlebt?



hier sin wir lÄngs: hohemark, weiße mauer, fuxi feldi, x trail feldischneise, fuxi, harder, platten flicken, bei mir vic trail hohemark. 24km 720hm. hat spass gemacht.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fährst ja selbst viel.



naja viel ist relativ...du, wahltho oder fuel fahren viel...ich fahr in einer woche das was du an einem max. 2 tagen fährst   - respekt


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier sin wir lÄngs: hohemark, weiße mauer, fuxi feldi, x trail feldischneise, fuxi, harder, platten flicken, bei mir vic trail hohemark. 24km 720hm. hat spass gemacht.



 

Weiße Mauer hoch, oder runter?


----------



## Maggo (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiße Mauer hoch, oder runter?



hoch natürlich, du kennst mich doch. ich liebe bergauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja viel ist relativ...du, wahltho oder fuel fahren viel...ich fahr in einer woche das was du an einem max. 2 tagen fährst   - respekt



Nenne mich nicht in einem Atemzug mit unseren beiden Vielfahrern!  Irgendwie zählen meine Fahrten zur A***** nicht. Jedenfalls trainieren sie mich nicht, sondern machen mich nur zu müde zum trainieren... Brauche ein Auto!


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So, wir sind wieder zurück vom Erbeskopf! War wieder ein supergeiles Rennen, ....
> Den nächsten Erbeskopfmarathon sollten sich alle rennafinen Plauscher dringend in den Kalender eintragen!


Gratulation ! 
Die Danksagungen und Lobpreisungen an die Mitglieder der beiden WP-Plauschergruppen kannst Du ja am 15.07. loswerden, die mit dafür gesorgt haben, Deine WP-Gruppe und vllt. insbes. Dich auf Trab gehalten zu haben (und somit fit aus dem Winter)


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hoch natürlich, du kennst mich doch. ich liebe bergauf.



Hätte ich schreiben sollen: hoch geschoben, oder runter gefahren?


----------



## Maggo (8. Juli 2007)

genau carsten, das war schließlich im winter unser einziger antrieb.


----------



## Maggo (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hätte ich schreiben sollen: hoch geschoben, oder runter gefahren?



ne, hochgefahren und dann wieder runtergeschoben. fahren ist mir zu gefährlich,ich steh nicht auf bergab, iss mir zu schnell.


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *menno* fahr mal nicht soviel...sonst ziehste mich ja bergauf bald ab


So so ....


habkeinnick schrieb:


> hab mit bodo ne lockere WAB-tour gemacht, 55km, 16,2 schnitt und 725 hm...geht eigentlich...


harrrrr, harrrrr *kratzunterdiearme*


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ne, hochgefahren und dann wieder runtergeschoben. fahren ist mir zu gefährlich,ich steh nicht auf bergab, iss mir zu schnell.



Bau Dir mal Bremsen ans Rad! Glaub mir, geht viel sicherer bergab.


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> haaalllooo, es ging um den Downhill. Selbst, wenn ich die Hardware tausche, bleibt der Softie!


Wart's ab, ich hab auch gedacht, ich fang behutsam an. Aber irgendwann "kann das Dein Bike" ... 
sprich, ich glaube nicht, daß es allzulange dauert, bis Du auch bergab (wieder) schneller bist. Es sei denn, Du möchtest Dir keine Kratzer einfangen und fährst behutsam. Aber auch das wird verfliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bau Dir mal Bremsen ans Rad! Glaub mir, geht viel sicherer bergab.


Er braucht keine Bremsen, er hat doch seine Reifen ... (die ihn hier und da ein wenig bremsen)


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Er braucht keine Bremsen, er hat doch seine Reifen ... (die ihn hier und da ein wenig bremsen)



Aua.

Ist aber auch gemein,  dass er uns um dieses Photoshooting brachte!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> So so ....
> 
> harrrrr, harrrrr *kratzunterdiearme*



das war ja gestern...heute waren es nur 32 km mit 15,1 schnitt. aber halt wirklich fast nur WAB mit nur 2 trails bergab...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

schön das es mal wieder regnet...hatten wir ja so lange nicht mehr und ich fands abtrocknend eigentlich ganz toll


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

Hat Nils vllt. ein Foto-Handy ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das war ja gestern...heute waren es nur 32 km mit 15,1 schnitt. aber halt wirklich fast nur WAB mit nur 2 trails bergab...


Ich hatte ebenso nur WAB, ohne Trails und mit hammerharten 263 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (8. Juli 2007)

So, keiner mehr da, dann mal gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> So, keiner mehr da, dann mal gute Nacht zusammen.



Gute Nacht!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> So, keiner mehr da, dann mal gute Nacht zusammen.



jo gute nacht carsten


bin immer noch auf der suche nach ner guten safety jacket. habe eine von dainese angehabt...sehr geiles teil, hat mir super gepasst...ist aber schon ganz schön teuer...wobei man ja vielleicht bei der sicherheit nicht sparen sollte...


----------



## Arachne (8. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo gute nacht carsten
> 
> 
> bin immer noch auf der suche nach ner guten safety jacket. habe eine von dainese angehabt...sehr geiles teil, hat mir super gepasst...ist aber schon ganz schön teuer...wobei man ja vielleicht bei der sicherheit nicht sparen sollte...



also, wenn sie Dir geil gepaßt hat...  Andererseits...wirst Du sie wirklich häufig genug tragen? Allerdings bin ich ja auch so ein Verrückter, der auch mal zu viel Geld ausgeben kann, wenn er sich in etwas verliebt hat... 

Am Popo: Welche langen Handschuhe kannst Du denn empfehlen?


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> also, wenn sie Dir geil gepaßt hat...  Andererseits...wirst Du sie wirklich häufig genug tragen? Allerdings bin ich ja auch so ein Verrückter, der auch mal zu viel Geld ausgeben kann, wenn er sich in etwas verliebt hat...
> 
> Am Popo: Welche langen Handschuhe kannst Du denn empfehlen?



stimmt schon das ich das jacket nicht dauernd fahren werden und es gibt halt auch ne ganze ecke günstigere...bei mir ist das halt immer so ein problem mit der passform...meine unförmigkeit  passt halt meistens nicht in standardgrößen bzw. muss ich immer wieder feststellen das XXL scheinbar keine wirklich größenangabe ist...das selbst vom selben hersteller die eine noch nicht mal zuging und die andere perfekt gepasst hatte.

handschuhe...na das ist ein thema...wie du ja weißt fahre ich immer nur langfinger, bis jetzt ohne protektoren. bin ja jemand dem immer wieder mal die finger einschlafen und deswegen habe ich bisher immer die roeckl gel gekauft. aber auch da schlafen sie hin und wieder ein...habe mir mal welche mit knöchelschutz angeschaut, aber bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden was mir irgendwie zugesagt hätte. 
die roeckl haben ihren dienst bisher ganz gut gemacht, trotz mehrerer bodenbesuche  hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich was an den händen


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt schon das ich das jacket nicht dauernd fahren werden und es gibt halt auch ne ganze ecke günstigere...bei mir ist das halt immer so ein problem mit der passform...meine unförmigkeit  passt halt meistens nicht in standardgrößen bzw. muss ich immer wieder feststellen das XXL scheinbar keine wirklich größenangabe ist...das selbst vom selben hersteller die eine noch nicht mal zuging und die andere perfekt gepasst hatte.
> 
> handschuhe...na das ist ein thema...wie du ja weißt fahre ich immer nur langfinger, bis jetzt ohne protektoren. bin ja jemand dem immer wieder mal die finger einschlafen und deswegen habe ich bisher immer die roeckl gel gekauft. aber auch da schlafen sie hin und wieder ein...habe mir mal welche mit knöchelschutz angeschaut, aber bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden was mir irgendwie zugesagt hätte.
> die roeckl haben ihren dienst bisher ganz gut gemacht, trotz mehrerer bodenbesuche  hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich was an den händen



Danke für die Info!  Gute Nacht!


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!  Gute Nacht!



GN8 gerd...bis morsche


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juli 2007)

GN8


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2007)

moin !


----------



## Maggo (9. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> also, wenn sie Dir geil gepaßt hat...  Andererseits...wirst Du sie wirklich häufig genug tragen? Allerdings bin ich ja auch so ein Verrückter, der auch mal zu viel Geld ausgeben kann, wenn er sich in etwas verliebt hat...
> 
> Am Popo: Welche langen Handschuhe kannst Du denn empfehlen?



ich habe beste erfahrungen mit den race face garda gloves gemacht. die verarbeitung ist zwar nicht ganz so prall aber mit tun die hände nicht weh. bei gepolsterten handschuhen habe ich immer schwierigkeiten mit verkrampfenden händen. hab mir jetzt zum test die ergon teile geholt und war gestern nicht wirklich 100%ig zufrieden. die speiseeis body geometry teile machen bei mir genau das gegenteil zu dem was sie eigentlich sollen. ich denke da hilft nur probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2007)

Moin, Mahlzeit, Gude, etc...


----------



## Maggo (9. Juli 2007)

up^^


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habe beste erfahrungen mit den race face garda gloves gemacht. die verarbeitung ist zwar nicht ganz so prall aber mit tun die hände nicht weh. bei gepolsterten handschuhen habe ich immer schwierigkeiten mit verkrampfenden händen. hab mir jetzt zum test die ergon teile geholt und war gestern nicht wirklich 100%ig zufrieden. die speiseeis body geometry teile machen bei mir genau das gegenteil zu dem was sie eigentlich sollen. ich denke da hilft nur probieren.



Guten Morgen!

Danke für die Info!  Am liebsten wären mir welche, die oben schützen und unten `nen Gel-Polster haben. Mit Gel-Polstern habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht! Werde also weiter suchen...


----------



## MTK-Cube (9. Juli 2007)

Morsche zusammen
bin nur mal kurz online, weil ich wg. eines Termins heute einen Tag U R L A U B   eingebaut habe.


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusammen
> bin nur mal kurz online, weil ich wg. eines Termins heute einen Tag U R L A U B   eingebaut habe.



 Genieße die Sonne! Hier scheint sie zumindest gerade. Vielleicht hast Du ja trotz des Termins Zeit eine kurze Runde zu drehen.

Heute Morgen (Vormittag) war es zwar durch den nächtlichen Regen erfrischend, aber irgendwie trotzdem ziemlich mild. Immerhin frisch genug, dass ich meine neuen Kniewärmer (Assos) ausprobieren konnte. Die sind echt klasse!


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Danke für die Info!  Am liebsten wären mir welche, die oben schützen und unten `nen Gel-Polster haben. Mit Gel-Polstern habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht! Werde also weiter suchen...



*gg* genau...nach sowas habe ich auch geschaut...aber nix gefunden...die die schützen haben wohl keine gel einlage, damit du besseren kontakt mit dem lenker hast oder sowas in der art.

ach morsche ihr plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nenne mich nicht in einem Atemzug mit unseren beiden Vielfahrern!  Irgendwie zählen meine Fahrten zur A***** nicht.



Du kannst Dich mit ruhigem Gewissen auch als Vielfahrer bezeichnen 

Unterschätze den Trainings-Effekt Deiner täglichen Fahrten zur Arbeit nicht. Das sind vielleicht keine Bergetappen, aber sie schaffen und erhalten eine sehr, sehr gute Grundlage. Das Du hinterher müde bist, hat schon seinen Grund. 

Bei Deiner Strecke zur Arbeit ist es nur relativ schwierig, noch eine Bergetappe zu integrieren, insb. auch da Du Dich durch Deinen Umzug an den Rand des Taunus manövriert hast.

Es ist ganz entscheidend, wie gut man es schafft, den Sport in den Alltag zu integrieren, da jedem von uns eben nur begrenzt mehr oder weniger viel Zeit zur Verfügung steht. Fahrten zur Arbeit sind hier eben eine sehr gute Grundlage für ein regelmässiges Training, weil man a) die Strecke 'eh zurücklegen muss und b) oft mit dem Bike gar nicht soviel länger braucht.

.. und sie schaffen auch unter Klimaschutzaspekten ein gutes Gefühl, da kann man dann ansonsten auch mal beruhigt mit einer CO2-Schleuder durch die Gegend fahren 

Oft ist es eben nur eine Frage, welchen Stellenwert der Sport wirklich für den Einzelnen hat und wie gut er seinen inneren Schweinehund besiegen kann.


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *gg* genau...nach sowas habe ich auch geschaut...aber nix gefunden...die die schützen haben wohl keine gel einlage, damit du besseren kontakt mit dem lenker hast oder sowas in der art.
> 
> ach morsche ihr plauscher



oh, ein Gleichgesinnter!   

Doof allerdings, dass Du da bisher auch nichts gefunden hast...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2007)

*@Fux:*

Ich hatte hier vor kurzer Zeit über mögliche Kettenblatt/Ritzelkombinationen beim  RoCC gepostet.

Leider musste ich jetzt bei der Montage meines RoCC am Wochenende feststellen, dass mit meinem Excel-Tool offensichtlich was nicht stimmt.

Für das RoCC meiner Frau passten die Berechnungen, aber bei meinem RoCC verbraucht meine "Standarkombination" 44/16, lt. meinen Berechnungen eigentlich eine "gute" Kombination, initial doch fast den ganzen Spannweg und ist somit eigentlich eine schlechte Kombination - sobald sich die Kette jetzt etwas gereckt hat, muss ich somit vor dem Nachspannen erst zwei Glieder entfernen 

Ich muss bei Gelegenheit die ganze Sache nochmal in Ruhe genauer analysieren und ggf. nochmal mit Nicolai Rücksprache nehmen 

I will keep you posted


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2007)

null problemo ...

vielleicht liegts ja auch an der unterschiedlichen geometrie der rahmen  

ich rüste wahrscheinlich eher zur neuen saison um, hat also noch genügend zeit ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht liegts ja auch an der unterschiedlichen geometrie der rahmen



Das einzige Rahmenmaß, dass in die Berechnungen einfliesst ist die Kettenstrebenlänge und die ist lt. Nicolau-Rahmendatentabelle bei Small und Medium gleich


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das einzige Rahmenmaß, dass in die Berechnungen einfliesst ist die Kettenstrebenlänge und die ist lt. Nicolau-Rahmendatentabelle bei Small und Medium gleich



Bauteilmaßdifferenzen?

Nicolai gibt ja auch ne ziemliche Spannbreite für das Gewicht an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bauteilmaßdifferenzen?



M.E. zuviel für 'ne Bauteilmaßdifferenz


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

Puh, bin voll in meinem Mittagsloch drin...kann mir mal einer den Hampelmann machen? Oder besser dafür sorgen, dass hier niemand anruft und vorbei kommt, damit ich mich in Ruhe hinlegen kann?!?  

Hatte mir übrigens auch `ne Druckluftpumpe (Gaspatronen) gekauft. Und zwar die Airgun von sks. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Druckluftpumpen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

Ei gude wie!




Arachne schrieb:


> Hatte mir übrigens auch `ne Druckluftpumpe (Gaspatronen) gekauft. Und zwar die Airgun von sks. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Druckluftpumpen?



Die einzige Erfahrung die ich damit gemacht habe war zuzuschauen wie ein Kumpel an seiner SKS Airgun verzweifelt ist. Einmal die Patrone angestochen wars nicht mehr dicht (=Patrone leer) und wenn man nachm Reifen befüllen feststellt das doch was nicht stimmt zückt man doch die Minipumpe 

Ich würd mir wohl keine kaufen, zumal ichs eigentlich nie so eilig habe das es auf die 30sec die ich im Vergleich zur Handpumpe spare ankommen würde.
Vom Preis für Kartuschen gar nicht erst zu sprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

Achso @ Gerd:
baust du dein Nicolai komplett mit der 08er XT auf? Ich find die einfach nur geil 
Schaltwerk, Kurbel und Laufräder habens mir besonders angetan. Die Bremsen lesen sich sehr interessant  Die Trigger sind halt Trigger


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das einzige Rahmenmaß, dass in die Berechnungen einfliesst ist die Kettenstrebenlänge und die ist lt. Nicolau-Rahmendatentabelle bei Small und Medium gleich



ich meinte nicht alleine die größenunterschiede, sondern auch die diversen modelle.
du hast ja verschiedene nicolais. die kettenstreben vom argon oder helius sind sicher unterschiedlich lang, oder ?


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Achso @ Gerd:
> baust du dein Nicolai komplett mit der 08er XT auf? Ich find die einfach nur geil
> Schaltwerk, Kurbel und Laufräder habens mir besonders angetan. Die Bremsen lesen sich sehr interessant  Die Trigger sind halt Trigger



Hier ein Update meiner derzeitigen Vorstellungen:

Nicolai Helius FR (XL) 08, Moosgrün, goldene Decals	   
Fox DHX 5.0 Air 08	   
Chris King Steelset	   
Fox 36 Talas RC² 08	   
Syntace VRO T-Stem + X-Ray	   
Syntace VRO Vector Lowrider	   
Syntace Screw-On GripZ	   
Race Face Diabolus Sattelstütze
Fizik Gobi Sattel
Shimano XT 08 Tretlager
Shimano XT 08 Schaltung komplett
Hope M4, goldene Floating Scheibe, Stahlflex-Leitungen
Hope Pro 2 Steckachse mit Schnellspannern vorn und hinten
Mavic EX 823 UST	   
Shimano PD-M647	 

Bremsen würde ich nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen keinesfalls von Shimano nehmen. Die Hope M4 muß ich mir aber auch erst nochmal genauer beim Thomas anschauen. Bremsen möchte ich jedenfalls gescheite! Ich habe jetzt auch erstmal das XT-Tretlager gewählt, weil dies stabiler sein soll und trotzdem nur ein Viertel vom Race Face Atlas kostet.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

Wenn stabiel, warum keine Hone oder Saint? Oder passt das schwarze nicht?
Von der Deore z.b. liest man nur gutes, aber halt nicht für n Enduro, die hatte ich mal für mein Strassen- und Stadt-HT angedacht  da gabs die aber noch für 80eus/Satz im Angebot.
Die neue xt liest sich gut, aber schreiben kann jeder was schönes


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn stabiel, warum keine Hone oder Saint? Oder passt das schwarze nicht?
> Von der Deore z.b. liest man nur gutes, aber halt nicht für n Enduro, die hatte ich mal für mein Strassen- und Stadt-HT angedacht  da gabs die aber noch für 80eus/Satz im Angebot.
> Die neue xt liest sich gut, aber schreiben kann jeder was schönes



Die XT war ja schon gut. Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass sie schlechter wurde!  Scharf bin ich z.B. auf die Shadow-Bauweise der Schaltung!  Mit Rahmen, Gabel und Dämpfer ist der Aufbau schon so teuer, dass ich persönlich mit billigeren Komponenten als XT nicht zufrieden wäre. Ich möchte das Rad natürlich auch einigermaßen leicht für eine Enduro haben...


----------



## Tech3 (9. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier ein Update meiner derzeitigen Vorstellungen:
> 
> Nicolai Helius FR (XL) 08, Moosgrün, goldene Decals
> Fox DHX 5.0 Air 08
> ...




Endlich hörste mal auf mich 
Ich finde den Aufbau nicht schlecht aber die Foxgabel würde mich stören.

Dann lieber ne schöne Wotan


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hatte mir übrigens auch `ne Druckluftpumpe (Gaspatronen) gekauft. Und zwar die Airgun von sks. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Druckluftpumpen?



hab ich auch...aber ist halt nur wirklich für notfall in der nacht oder so. wie CR schon sagt - einmal angestochen hält das nicht wirklich dicht und man sollte die löcher beim ersten mal alle haben, da für eine zweite füllung nicht mehr genug in der patrone ist.

deswegen hatte ich die ganze zeit so 4 kartuschen +1 in der pumpe dabei


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Endlich hörste mal auf mich
> Ich finde den Aufbau nicht schlecht aber die Foxgabel würde mich stören.
> 
> Dann lieber ne schöne Wotan



die fox ist schon ne sehr geile gabel...wobei ich noch nicht weiß ob die nächste gabel ne luft- oder stahlfedergabel wird,

@gerd warum nicht nicht german-a  FLAME 160 ALUMINIUM - ich fand die gabel bei dem workshop schon ganz cool


----------



## Tech3 (9. Juli 2007)

An Fox stört mich vor allem das ohne die teure Gabelwartung die Garantie erlischt.
Und ne Wotan sieht man nicht oft


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> An Fox stört mich vor allem das ohne die teure Gabelwartung die Garantie erlischt.
> Und ne Wotan sieht man nicht oft



Zu Fox sag ich nix, hätte lieber ne Reba 

Zur Wotan: man liest des öfteren das sie stark wegsackt an Stufen und das der Lenkerhebel shice ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Endlich hörste mal auf mich
> Ich finde den Aufbau nicht schlecht aber die Foxgabel würde mich stören.
> 
> Dann lieber ne schöne Wotan


Was hast Du gegen die Fox? Zur Wotan gibt es leider auch unterschiedliche Meinungen...


habkeinnick schrieb:


> die fox ist schon ne sehr geile gabel...wobei ich noch nicht weiß ob die nächste gabel ne luft- oder stahlfedergabel wird,
> 
> @gerd warum nicht nicht german-a  FLAME 160 ALUMINIUM - ich fand die gabel bei dem workshop schon ganz cool


Solange ich niemanden kenne, der entsprechende Erfahrungen damit hat, ist mir das zu unsicher. Nach dem Vortrags-Workshop fand ich die Sachen auch toll. sdf hat seinen stabilen, schweren Dämpfer bei der notwendigen Inspektion gegen einen (viel leichteren) von German A getauscht. Und zwar auf anraten von denen. Er fährt ihn erst ein paar Monate und schon verliert er Luft...

Klar, kann immer mal passieren. Sonst noch jemand hier mit Erfahrungen mit German A?


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> An Fox stört mich vor allem das ohne die teure Gabelwartung die Garantie erlischt.
> Und ne Wotan sieht man nicht oft


Ich beiße für die Funktion lieber in diesen sauren Apfel...


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Zu Fox sag ich nix, hätte lieber ne Reba
> 
> Zur Wotan: man liest des öfteren das sie stark wegsackt an Stufen und das der Lenkerhebel shice ist.


Klar, die Lyrik könnte ich auch rein machen. Aber sollen die nicht Probleme mit dem 2-Step haben!?


----------



## Tech3 (9. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich beiße für die Funktion lieber in diesen sauren Apfel...
> 
> Klar, die Lyrik könnte ich auch rein machen. Aber sollen die nicht Probleme mit dem 2-Step haben!?



Zu 1.

Wenn dir das wert ist 

Zu 2. 

Japp die haben bei der 2-Step ein Problem mit dem zusammensacken der Gabel.
Bei der U-Turn(die die CR fährt) gibt es das Problem nicht.


Ich wüsst gern mal was das Bike dann komplett kosten soll? (per Pn) Und ob du über ne Bikeversicherung nachdenkst?


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Zu 1.
> 
> Wenn dir das wert ist
> 
> ...



U-Turn ist viel zu umständlich. Habe ich ja bei meiner Reba. Als das noch funktionierte hatte ich es umstandshalber nicht genutzt... Seit einiger Zeit funktioniert das aber auch gar nicht mehr, läßt sich nicht mehr verstellen.

Ich hoffe die Kiste liegt näher bei 4k, als bei 5k!  Meine jetzige war auch nicht viel günstiger.  Für was eine Versicherung? Hat doch nicht jeder Dieb `ne Leiter dabei, dass er draufklettern könnte!


----------



## Tech3 (9. Juli 2007)

Mann Mann müsst ihr alle Kohle haben 

Und wegen den Dieben: Vielleicht sinds zwei, dann kann einer ne Räuberleiter machen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

Du holst die Fox mit den dreifach verstellbaren (100 130 160mm) Federweg? Die find ich rein von der Theorie geil  Aber Fox bin ich momentan mehr als nur etwas abgeschreckt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

Gibt aber ausser der Fox und der Lyrik noch ne ganze Reihe anderer bestimmt auch geiler Endurogabeln. Ne Fox einzeln fürn Selbstaufbau würd ich gar nicht erst in Betracht ziehen...überzogene Aftermarketpreise.
Ne Marzocchi 55 z.b. is bestimmt auch toll


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mann Mann müsst ihr alle Kohle haben
> 
> Und wegen den Dieben: Vielleicht sinds zwei, dann kann einer ne Räuberleiter machen



 
  
   
 
​
Schön wärs...


----------



## Tech3 (9. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gibt aber ausser der Fox und der Lyrik noch ne ganze Reihe anderer bestimmt auch geiler Endurogabeln. Ne Fox einzeln fürn Selbstaufbau würd ich gar nicht erst in Betracht ziehen...überzogene Aftermarketpreise.
> *Ne Marzocchi 55 z.b. is bestimmt auch toll *



*zustimm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mann Mann müsst ihr alle Kohle haben



ich glaub dann hätte ich ne Reba fürs xc und ein paar schicke andere Parts (Laufräder, Bremsen) für mein HT *träum*


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gibt aber ausser der Fox und der Lyrik noch ne ganze Reihe anderer bestimmt auch geiler Endurogabeln. Ne Fox einzeln fürn Selbstaufbau würd ich gar nicht erst in Betracht ziehen...überzogene Aftermarketpreise.
> Ne Marzocchi 55 z.b. is bestimmt auch toll



Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es die 55 noch gibt? Auf der Marzocchi-Side gibt es nur die All Mountain SL1 als verstellbare Gabel in dem Bereich. Ab der 66 haben die bis zu 180mm und damit zu viel für den FR-Rahmen (geht bis 170).


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

Die 08er 55 hat 165mm


----------



## Tech3 (9. Juli 2007)

Ideaaal


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die 08er 55 hat 165mm



Nochmal: Weder Cosmicsports als Distributor, noch Hibike haben eine 55er. Wo hast Du denn die Info her?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

Mountainbike 10/2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mountainbike 10/2007


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mountainbike 10/2007



Aha...eine der Bike-Bilds...

Auch Bike-Components und Action-Sports führen sie nicht. Ist die vielleicht nur angekündigt?


----------



## Tech3 (9. Juli 2007)




----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>


----------



## Tech3 (9. Juli 2007)

http://www.hcfr.pl/news.php?readmore=683

Noch mehr Bilder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

keiner hat gesagt das die schon aufm Markt is


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aha...eine der Bike-Bilds...



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Oktober Ausgabe schon raus ist


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> keiner hat gesagt das die schon aufm Markt is



solange wheely, oder was???


----------



## Tech3 (9. Juli 2007)

So genug gespamt


----------



## Tech3 (9. Juli 2007)

Na gut einen hab ich noch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Oktober Ausgabe schon raus ist



lag gestern im Briefkasten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> lag gestern im Briefkasten



Meinst Du vielleicht die August Ausgabe? 

P.S: Bin selbst bekennender Bike-Bravo Leser. Bike und Mountainbike sind meine Schei$$hauslektüre


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meinst Du vielleicht die August Ausgabe?
> 
> P.S: Bin selbst bekennender Bike-Bravo Leser. Bike und Mountainbike sind meine Schei$$hauslektüre



Er meint nicht die deutsche Bike-Bravo.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meinst Du vielleicht die August Ausgabe?
> 
> P.S: Bin selbst bekennender Bike-Bravo Leser. Bike und Mountainbike sind meine Schei$$hauslektüre



 hatte nur das "Extraheft zum Rausnehmen" hier liegen, und da steht wirklich August 2007 drauf 
meine natürlich die 08/2007


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Er meint nicht die deutsche Bike-Bravo.



ach so, wegen der zeitverschiebung haben wir in anderen erdteilen schon oktober oder was   
na ja, zumindest meteorologisch auf der südhalbkugel


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Er meint nicht die deutsche Bike-Bravo.



Wer will mir die 08er xt Laufräder für mein HT schenken? Denke das käme optisch sehr gut rüber 














keiner? Schade, aber ich hatte nix anderes erwartet


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hatte nur das "Extraheft zum Rausnehmen" hier liegen, und da steht wirklich August 2007 drauf
> meine natürlich die 08/2007



na dann ist mein weltbild jetzt doch noch nicht so stark erschüttert


----------



## Tech3 (9. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wer will mir die 08er xt Laufräder für mein HT schenken? Denke das käme optisch sehr gut rüber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast mir ja nicht mal ne Chance gegeben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hast mir ja nicht mal ne Chance gegeben



du darfst trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (9. Juli 2007)

ne jetzt will ich nicht mehr 

Werd das Urlaubsgeld lieber in meinen Singlespeeder stecken


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Werd das Urlaubsgeld lieber in meinen Singlespeeder stecken



meins hab ich Canyon auf die Theke gelegt 

ich geh mal pennen (wollte eigentlich vor zwei stunne schon), gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Tech3 (9. Juli 2007)

Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (9. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wer will mir die 08er xt Laufräder für mein HT schenken? Denke das käme optisch sehr gut rüber
> 
> keiner? Schade, aber ich hatte nix anderes erwartet





killerkeks schrieb:


> Hast mir ja nicht mal ne Chance gegeben





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du darfst trotzdem





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> meins hab ich Canyon auf die Theke gelegt
> 
> ich geh mal pennen (wollte eigentlich vor zwei stunne schon), gute Nacht ihr Leutz



Also von mir bekommst Du die Laufräder gerne geschenkt!  Sobald Du mir das FR geschenkt hast.


----------



## Maggo (9. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nochmal: Weder Cosmicsports als Distributor, noch Hibike haben eine 55er. Wo hast Du denn die Info her?



die 55er kommt erst noch auf den markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die 55er kommt erst noch auf den markt.



Ich dachte immer, alle anderen wären schwerer als die Fox. Stimmt aber gar nicht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...Hatte mir übrigens auch `ne Druckluftpumpe (Gaspatronen) gekauft. Und zwar die Airgun von sks. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Druckluftpumpen?


Wichtig ist, kräftig (aber nicht verkrampft) ans Ventil drücken und gaaaaaaanz leicht den Auslöser betätigen. Wenn der Auslöser (oder wie heisst das Teil) zu vehement gedrückt wird, kannst Du den Druck nicht halten und es verpufft im wahrsten Sinne am Ventil vorbei. Dies ist dann geschehen, wenn Deine Finger weiss sind . 
Eine Patrone bringt bei 2,4er Reifen nur schätzungsweise 1,5 - 1,8 bar. Ich habe deshalb immer zwei Patronen dabei. Und sei es, um mit einer Patrone erstmal 2/3 der Pumparbeit erld. zu haben (der Mensch ist ein Faultier; und ich bin sehr menschlich)


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genieße die Sonne! Hier scheint sie zumindest gerade. Vielleicht hast Du ja trotz des Termins Zeit eine kurze Runde zu drehen.....


Hallösche,
dazu hatte ich heute leider keine Zeit. Erst ab 1800 konnte ich mich dem Bike widmen. 
Nachdem CR nach dem Speci-Kauf das langsame Ausfedern aufgefallen und in Kreuznach schon beim Anbremsen der Spitzkehren der Federweg "verbraucht" war, habe ich mich heute darum gekümmert. Ich konnte (endlich) mal in Ruhe die Gabel und den Dämpfer nach den beigelegten Speci-Anleitungen, den Hinweisen aus den Bike-Bravo's und meinem Bauchgefühl abstimmen (Sag, Zugstufe und so'n Gedöns). Da ich das bisher noch nie so bewusst gemacht habe, ging ne 3/4 Std. drauf. Plus anschließender Probefahrt an der Schule mit Treppen und ca. 30cm Absätzen. 
Nach den Treppen und starkem Abbremsen hatte ich vorn noch 1-2 cm Federweg übrig. Ich glaube nun passt es schon besser. Die Gabel springt jetzt auch schnell zurück, ohne das das Vorderrad springt. Muß natürlich noch "offroad" getestet werden. Nur morgen nicht; da gehts zur 1. (kostenlosen) Inspektion.
Das war das Sandmännchen, nun geht ins Bett und schlaft recht schön *sandstreu*sandstreu* 
Guude Nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juli 2007)

GN8

so mal den ganzen bürokram gemacht, nun kann ich prima schlafen 

euch mal gleich einen schönen guten morgen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Juli 2007)

Ei Gude....................
Gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ei Gude....................
> Gut nach Hause gekommen?



na logo, warum fragst du


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na logo, warum fragst du



Hat mich einfach mal interessiert, ob bei Euch alles klar ist......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2007)

Moin,



Arachne schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, alle anderen wären schwerer als die Fox. Stimmt aber gar nicht.



Marzocchi hat bei den neuen Modellen was am Gewicht getan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die 08er 55 hat 165mm



Die 55er ist wohl der Nachfolger der All Mountain 2, die ich an meinem Helius FR habe. Die 55er ist 'ne Ecke leichter als die All Mountain 2. Meine All Mountain SL 2 hat ebenfalls 165mm Federweg und eine Steckachse.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2007)

Mein Gott hab' ich heute morgen schwere Beine 

Habe ich mich gestern abend noch fast zwei Stunden um Staufen und Judenkopf gefräst. Der Judenkopf ist ja eine einzige Schlammschlacht. Da haben die Forstarbeiter massiv gewütet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott hab' ich heute morgen schwere Beine
> 
> Habe ich mich gestern abend noch fast zwei Stunden um Staufen und Judenkopf gefräst. Der Judenkopf ist ja eine einzige Schlammschlacht. Da haben die Forstarbeiter massiv gewütet.



macht richtig spass am judenkopf, gelle  
freu mich schon auf die dimb tour bei 30 ° C durch den schlamm am sonntag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> macht richtig spass am judenkopf, gelle
> freu mich schon auf die dimb tour bei 30 ° C durch den schlamm am sonntag



Da würde ich dann aber Malariaprophylaxe empfehlen 

Man könnte den Eindruck haben, dass die TT-Veranstalter mit den Förstern auf Kriegsfuss stehen und die deshalb alles nochmal so richtig mit ihrem Grossgerät umgepflügt haben


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Man könnte den Eindruck haben, dass die TT-Veranstalter mit den Förstern auf Kriegsfuss stehen und die deshalb alles nochmal so richtig mit ihrem Grossgerät umgepflügt haben



also meines wissens nach nicht. die tt-strecke ist eigentlich von forstarbeiten verschont geblieben, alles soweit gut fahrbar. könnte halt trockener sein, dafür kann aber der forst nichts ...
für die tt wurden längst verschollene in karten verzeichnete wege wieder freigelegt und fahrbar gemacht  
nach dem rennen wird man diese wege dann auch wieder als solche richtig erkennen


----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen!

  

Mein Hinterrad schlägt von links nach rechts!  Finde aber die Ursache nicht. Der Hinterbau sieht normal aus und wenn ich das Rad ausbaue, sehe ich auch nichts. Wenn ich beim Pedalieren jedoch feste reintrete, oder mal am Hinterrad feste gegen drücke macht es klack und es versetzt sich im Hinterbau.


----------



## Maggo (10. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Hinterrad schlägt von links nach rechts!  Finde aber die Ursache nicht. Der Hinterbau sieht normal aus und wenn ich das Rad ausbaue, sehe ich auch nichts. Wenn ich beim Pedalieren jedoch feste reintrete, oder mal am Hinterrad feste gegen drücke macht es klack und es versetzt sich im Hinterbau.



lagerspiel???


----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> lagerspiel???



Glaube ich nicht. Es versetzt sich mit einem Klack. Wenn ich allerdings kontinuierlich etwas stärker trete, schleift es beim treten mit dem rechten Fuß... Ich fahr mal zu cycle-planet. 

Ich muß ja heute Abend wieder Nachhause kommen!


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich muß ja heute Abend wieder Nachhause kommen!



warum  
mußt doch morgen eh wieder hin ...


----------



## Milass (10. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Hinterrad schlägt von links nach rechts! Finde aber die Ursache nicht. Der Hinterbau sieht normal aus und wenn ich das Rad ausbaue, sehe ich auch nichts. Wenn ich beim Pedalieren jedoch feste reintrete, oder mal am Hinterrad feste gegen drücke macht es klack und es versetzt sich im Hinterbau.



Schnellspanner i.o?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Hinterrad schlägt von links nach rechts!  Finde aber die Ursache nicht. Der Hinterbau sieht normal aus und wenn ich das Rad ausbaue, sehe ich auch nichts. Wenn ich beim Pedalieren jedoch feste reintrete, oder mal am Hinterrad feste gegen drücke macht es klack und es versetzt sich im Hinterbau.


Versetzt der Hinterbau oder das Hinterrad im Hinterbau? Bei zweitem würde meiner Meinung nach ein Achsbruch oder Lagerschaden in Frage kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Schnellspanner i.o?


Ja, Schnellspanner (DT RWS) ist ok.


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Versetzt der Hinterbau oder das Hinterrad im Hinterbau? Bei zweitem würde meiner Meinung nach ein Achsbruch oder Lagerschaden in Frage kommen.


Das Hinterrad versetzt sich im Hinterbau und schleift dann an selbigem. Wenn ich das Hinterrad ausbaue und an der Achse zu wackeln versuche, merke ich aber nichts. HAb dabei aber natürlich auch nicht so viel Gewalt.

Über Mittag hatte es hier recht heftig geregnet. Fahre erst nachher zum Cycleplanet. Schaumermal...


----------



## Maggo (10. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, Schnellspanner (DT RWS) ist ok.
> 
> Das Hinterrad versetzt sich im Hinterbau und schleift dann an selbigem. Wenn ich das Hinterrad ausbaue und an der Achse zu wackeln versuche, merke ich aber nichts. HAb dabei aber natürlich auch nicht so viel Gewalt.
> 
> Über Mittag hatte es hier recht heftig geregnet. Fahre erst nachher zum Cycleplanet. Schaumermal...



das laufrad ist doch aber auch neu. sollte doch dann auf jeden fall ne garantiesache sein......

um dich aufzumuntern oder vielmehr dir zu vermitteln, dass du jemanden hast der deinen kummer teilt:

mir iss gestern mal wieder das schaltauge abgegangen. dadurch, dass es nur noch an einer schraube klemmt schätze ich leidet auch die stabilität. der peter hats gesehen, auch das stöckchen und konnte es nicht glauben. ausserdem sitzt eine speiche nicht mehr fest, die hats irgendwann wohl mal verbogen, seither löst sie sich ständig aus dem nibbel.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juli 2007)

ihr kriegt auch alles kaputt  scheinbar fahr ich echt zuwenig...soviele defekte hat mein versenderrad nicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ihr kriegt auch alles kaputt  scheinbar fahr ich echt zuwenig...



Ich fahr' zwar sehr viel, aber meine Bikes funzen eigentlch ohne nennenswerte Defekte  

Ich hatte ja schon gepostet, dass ein Händler aus FFM, den ich schon sehr, sehr lange kenne, mir kürzlich gerade bei neueren DT Naben von hohen Rücklaufquoten berichtet hat...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich fahr' zwar sehr viel, aber meine Bikes funzen eigentlch ohne nennenswerte Defekte
> 
> Ich hatte ja schon gepostet, dass ein Händler aus FFM, den ich schon sehr, sehr lange kenne, mir kürzlich gerade bei neueren DT Naben von hohen Rücklaufquoten berichtet hat...



es wundert mich aber trotzdem immer wieder wie schnell hier einige verschleissteile kleinkriegen.

z.b. bremsbeläge - ok, schlechtes wetter macht die schneller runter, krasse hm wie gardasee bestimmt auch. 
aber wenn ich im taunus rumgurke wie alle anderen und auch mich eigentlich vor keiner abfahrt drücke (bergauf bremse ich mit meinem gewicht  ) und ich auch noch ein höhreres gewicht rumschleppe wie die meisten anderen, dann wundert es mich schon warum bei mir beläge hinten 2500km halten und vorne 3000 und bei anderen bei 600km schluss ist. selbst die organischen die ich zur zeit hinten fahre sind nach 600 ebbes km noch gut.

das soll nun keinen angreifen, ich wundere mich halt nur, besonders da ich mein bike ja auch nicht im schonwaschgang bewege, warum es da solche unterschiede gibt. sollte vielleicht beim nächsten kassetten/kette wechsel wieder LX nehmen...scheint echt haltbarer zu sein


----------



## Maggo (10. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> es wundert mich aber trotzdem immer wieder wie schnell hier einige verschleissteile kleinkriegen.
> 
> z.b. bremsbeläge - ok, schlechtes wetter macht die schneller runter, krasse hm wie gardasee bestimmt auch.
> aber wenn ich im taunus rumgurke wie alle anderen und auch mich eigentlich vor keiner abfahrt drücke (bergauf bremse ich mit meinem gewicht  ) und ich auch noch ein höhreres gewicht rumschleppe wie die meisten anderen, dann wundert es mich schon warum bei mir beläge hinten 2500km halten und vorne 3000 und bei anderen bei 600km schluss ist. selbst die organischen die ich zur zeit hinten fahre sind nach 600 ebbes km noch gut.
> ...




die defekte an meinem rad kann ich allesamt erklären und fühle mich von dir da auch nicht angemacht. die laufräder scheinen einfach überfordert zu sein, bei normaler fahrweise halten die erwiesenermaßen seeeehr lang und zuverlässig. die schaltaugensituation nervt mich gewaltig, aber frag den peter, das war echt ein dämlicher kleiner ast und mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. meine bremsbeläge halten bei normaler witterung auch recht lange, 1500km sind da schon drin. bei einigen teilen ist es ab und an einfach pech, ich glaub ich hab dein schaltwerk auch schon rumbaumeln sehn. das ist einfach erklärt, shit happens und niemand kann es verhindern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... ich glaub ich hab dein schaltwerk auch schon rumbaumeln sehn. das ist einfach erklärt, shit happens und niemand kann es verhindern.



@hkn: und komm jetzt nur nicht damit, dass das meine Wegwahl war: Mein Tupper hat diese Wegwahl ausgehalten!


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn: und komm jetzt nur nicht damit, dass das meine Wegwahl war: Mein Tupper hat diese Wegwahl ausgehalten!



logo war das deine wahl und meine unfähigkeit nen hohen gang drin zu haben + plus natürlich noch pech


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die defekte an meinem rad kann ich allesamt erklären und fühle mich von dir da auch nicht angemacht. die laufräder scheinen einfach überfordert zu sein, bei normaler fahrweise halten die erwiesenermaßen seeeehr lang und zuverlässig. die schaltaugensituation nervt mich gewaltig, aber frag den peter, das war echt ein dämlicher kleiner ast und mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. meine bremsbeläge halten bei normaler witterung auch recht lange, 1500km sind da schon drin. bei einigen teilen ist es ab und an einfach pech, ich glaub ich hab dein schaltwerk auch schon rumbaumeln sehn. das ist einfach erklärt, shit happens und niemand kann es verhindern.



ich meine ja auch nicht so dinge wie mein schaltwerk...weil da war es ja definitiv die rohe gewalt des felsens/steins der das ding abgerissen hat.

aber halt so "normale" verschleissteile wie kassetten, ketten, bremsbeläge.

das du nix dafür kannst, dass speci bei der schaltaugenaufnahme murks gemacht hat, ist mir auch klar


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2007)

leute, das wetter ist zu schön um hier abzuhängen.
schei$$ auf unwetterwarnung etc. ! hier scheint die sonne und im westen siehts auch noch gut aus.
ich dreh jetzt mal ne runde ...
handy is an


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juli 2007)

ei gude wie!

ich wundere mich bei dem Neumodischen Kram überhaupt nicht mehr wenns einfach hin is...

...ja früher, als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren, da hätts sowas nicht gegeben...


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2007)

wieder daheim, ein kurzer schauer und mutch matsch ...


----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2007)

So, bin wieder zurück von CyclePlanet. Als ich ankam haben sie recht große Augen gemacht... Hinterrad raus, Nabe komplett zerlegt, gesäubert, nichts gefunden, neu gefettet und wieder zusammengesetzt. Hinterrad in ein anderes Rad rein: tadellos. Bei mir: wackel, wackel,... Finger an die Lager der Wippe -> aha, linkes Wippenlager am Rahmen kaputt.   Auf meine Frage, was er für den Service bekommt, hat er nur abgewunken und "ach, quatsch" gemeint!   Sollte ich mal meine Signatur ändern, ... 

Jetzt habe ich natürlich 20000 Probleme: Jeder Meter Nachhause...  Mal schauen, ob es auch anders geht. 

Das Radhaus in Mainz führt Trek. Die Schwingenlager hatten sie leider nicht da, sogar nicht mal ein Rad von Trek. Dreimal dürft ihr raten, wer es natürlich da hat...  Morgen Früh geht es demnach nach Möglichkeit zum Denfeld.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juli 2007)

Ach Gerd, du machst echt alles klein


----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ach Gerd, du machst echt alles klein



Wenigstens etwas, was ich gut kann!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Radhaus in Mainz führt Trek. Die Schwingenlager hatten sie leider nicht da, sogar nicht mal ein Rad von Trek. Dreimal dürft ihr raten, wer es natürlich da hat...  Morgen Früh geht es demnach nach Möglichkeit zum Denfeld.


Andere Möglichkeit für alle Arten von Lagern und für dich mit dem Rad anfahrbar wäre die Firma Rheinwerkzeug in Mainz in der Rheinallee (neben ATU) gewesen. Da kauf ich immer meine Lager. Einbauen mußt du sie halt selbst. Wenn man weiß wie, wie nicht und das geeignete Werkzeug hat, kein Problem. Ansonsten ist der Denfeld schon die sicherere Wahl.

Bin auch wieder von meiner Schlamrunde am Rossert zurück. Hab am Ende sehr überraschen den wahltho fern der Heimat   getroffen und durfte der Jungfernfahrt des roten Argon ROCC beiwohnen. Sieht richtig klasse aus und passt mit der weißen Gabel farblich perfekt zum Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Andere Möglichkeit für alle Arten von Lagern und für dich mit dem Rad anfahrbar wäre die Firma Rheinwerkzeug in Mainz in der Rheinallee (neben ATU) gewesen. Da kauf ich immer meine Lager. Einbauen mußt du sie halt selbst. Wenn man weiß wie, wie nicht und das geeignete Werkzeug hat, kein Problem. Ansonsten ist der Denfeld schon die sicherere Wahl.
> 
> Bin auch wieder von meiner Schlamrunde am Rossert zurück. Hab am Ende sehr überraschen den wahltho fern der Heimat   getroffen und durfte der Jungfernfahrt des roten Argon ROCC beiwohnen. Sieht richtig klasse aus und passt mit der weißen Gabel farblich perfekt zum Helm.



Rheinwerkzeug wollte mir der Torsten auch vorschlagen. An dem alten top fuel sind jedoch Gleitlager verbaut.  Ich hoffe ich kriege die Kiste irgendwie in einen A4 mit Stufenheck...

Hoffentlich wird wahltho mit dem RoCC nicht mit dem Hirsch, dessen Edison die gleichen Farben hat, verwechselt...


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mahlzeit



 ein ganz klein wenig detaillierter kannst Du Deine Befindlichkeit schon kundtun!


----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2007)

@RH: 80 ist wohl das höchste aller Gefühle. Aber er hat sie da, im Gegensatz zum cycle-aix.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @RH: 80 ist wohl das höchste aller Gefühle. Aber er hat sie da, im Gegensatz zum cycle-aix.



Dann warten wir noch ein paar Tage, Maggo hat mir einen drangebaut


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juli 2007)

Na dann würde ich da doch statt der org. Gleitlager Kugellager ausm (nicht Bike-) Fachhandel reinsetzen. Oder halt auch nicht 

gude kk


----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2007)

Ich mach mich jetzt mal ans amerikanische Origami...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juli 2007)

@ Gerd: fährst du jetz bald Audi? warum Stufenheck und kein Combi? 

ich mach mich mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ein ganz klein wenig detaillierter kannst Du Deine Befindlichkeit schon kundtun!



Nudeln mit Ei überbacken und Ketschup - deshalb Mahlzeit 

Ung servus CR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder von meiner Schlamrunde am Rossert zurück. Hab am Ende sehr überraschen den wahltho fern der Heimat   getroffen und durfte der Jungfernfahrt des roten Argon ROCC beiwohnen. Sieht richtig klasse aus und passt mit der weißen Gabel farblich perfekt zum Helm.



ist der rossert auch so verschlammt   da würde ich tendenziell mit weniger schlamm jetzt rechnen als am judenkopf ...

argon rocc sieht immer klasse aus  

@wahltho : her mit bildern von helm  und rad


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist der rossert auch so verschlammt   da würde ich tendenziell mit weniger schlamm jetzt rechnen als am judenkopf ...


Ist wohl auch so, deshalb bin ich ja heute am Rossert gefahren und nicht am Judenkopf. Trocken wars allerdings wirklich nicht.


----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Gerd: fährst du jetz bald Audi? warum Stufenheck und kein Combi?
> 
> ich mach mich mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leutz



Leihwagen, keine Auswahl...  Gute Nacht!

@wahltho: In den A4 paßt der Rahmen hinten quer rein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2007)

Das war eine echte Überraschung, den SK am Rossert zu treffen 

Das mit der Kette passt jetzt auch nach der ersten Fahrt hatte sie ihre initiale Reckung weg und ich konnte die zwei Glieder rausmachen. Jetzt ist der Schlitten vom Ausfallende wieder am vorderen Anschlag 

Fotos kommen bei Gelegenheit 

@Gerd: Hatten wir nicht noch vor ein paar Wochen über die Schwingenlager und deren Wartung gesprochen? 

@All: GN8


----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Fotos kommen bei Gelegenheit
> 
> @Gerd: Hatten wir nicht noch vor ein paar Wochen über die Schwingenlager und deren Wartung gesprochen?
> ...



Mich würden die Bilder vom fertigen RoCC auch interessieren! 

Naja, die Teflon-Gleitlager sind ja gar nicht zu warten. Es muß kein Spiel eingestellt werden und geschmiert werden darf noch nicht mal...

Du hattest doch mal nach dem Radstand meines Blauen gefragt: 1170mm.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...Jetzt habe ich natürlich 20000 Probleme: Jeder Meter Nachhause...  Mal schauen, ob es auch anders geht.


Vllt. das Bike tragen  

Sorry, aber z.Z klebt mal wieder der Kuhmist an Dir, wie ? Wenn Du was fahrbares brauchst, ich hätt da ein "kleines" Schwarzes, wenn Du wolle ... (Cube; Auto braucht Sabine)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, die Teflon-Gleitlager sind ja gar nicht zu warten. Es muß kein Spiel eingestellt werden und geschmiert werden darf noch nicht mal...



Stimmt, dann waren sie einfach fratz


----------



## Arachne (10. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> Sorry, aber z.Z klebt mal wieder der Kuhmist an Dir, wie ? Wenn Du was fahrbares brauchst, ich hätt da ein "kleines" Schwarzes, wenn Du wolle ...



Nö, sehe ich nicht so. Die Gleitlager waren halt dran... 

Ich habe ja selbst so ein hartes Teil.  Im Moment hoffe ich jedoch noch, dass ich die/das Gleitlager wechseln kann und gut ist!


----------



## Tech3 (10. Juli 2007)

Nacht


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Juli 2007)

Gute N8 zusammen; ab in die Kiste


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Juli 2007)

GN8 ihr plauscher...


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2007)

GN8

hoffentlich finde ich nun zeitnah ins bett. euch allen einen schönen guten morgen


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8 ihr plauscher...





habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8
> 
> hoffentlich finde ich nun zeitnah ins bett. euch allen einen schönen guten morgen



was ist denn zwischen den postings nur passiert   

moin ihr plauscher !


----------



## Maggo (11. Juli 2007)

na!

ei gude, mahlzeit, grüß gott usw usf.........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen Maggo


----------



## caroka (11. Juli 2007)

Moin Fux, Maggo und Wahltho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2007)

Moin Caro


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was ist denn zwischen den postings nur passiert
> 
> moin ihr plauscher !



das eine war die gute nacht für carsten, KK, CR und den rest und das zweite war dann mein GN8


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2007)

morsche ihr plauscher...mensch ist es hier ruhig. gerd beim denfeld, lugga im urlaub und maggo beschäftigt...schwupps nix los hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit hkn

TGDM


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit khn
> 
> TGDM



Muß es heutzutage nicht TG heißen? 

Moin zusammen!

Habe die Gleitlager.  Knapp sieben Teuro das Stück!  Einbauen kann ich sie aber erst später, habe jetzt erstmal `ne Besprechung in der Innenstadt.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2007)

stimmt wahltho, essen wäre toll...hoffentlich kommt der bäcker bald vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muß es heutzutage nicht TG heißen?



hkn hat glaube ich verstanden, wofür die Abkürzung steht 



Arachne schrieb:


> Knapp sieben Teuro das Stück!



Mal ausnahmsweise ernsthaft: Ich hätte mit mehr gerechnet


----------



## Maggo (11. Juli 2007)

das hauptlager an meiner mainstream mühle kostet 40. allerdings die zweirad dealer variante. der komplette satz liegt wohl irgendwo bei 100......


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> hkn hat glaube ich verstanden, wofür die Abkürzung steht



nee leider nicht...war am rätseln und dann hat gerd mich völlig wirr gemacht...

asche auf mein haupt, ich hätte zwar mal schnell behaupten das ich es weiß...aber *lachweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee leider nicht...war am rätseln und dann hat gerd mich völlig wirr gemacht...



*T*äglich *g*rüsst *d*as *M*urmeltier


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> *T*äglich *g*rüsst *d*as *M*urmeltier



also *TgdM* und nicht *TGDM*


----------



## caroka (11. Juli 2007)

Mann hab ich es gut. 
Ich geh gleich mit meiner Oma zum Seniorenkaffeeklatsch.


----------



## caroka (11. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also *TgdM* und nicht *TGDM*



Fux, *Du* müsstest es tgdm abkürzen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh gleich mit meiner Oma zum Seniorenkaffeeklatsch.



Sounds like an afternoon of thrill, fun and excitement


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2007)

ok, danke...nu ist licht im dunklen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Fux, *Du* müsstest es tgdm abkürzen.



meine schreibweise hab ich extra weggelassen, um nicht noch mehr zu verwirren


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok, danke...nu ist licht im dunklen



um halb drei war bei Dir dunkel??? 

Puh, endlich zurück vom Quasseltermin.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> um halb drei war bei Dir dunkel???



bei dir nicht  sogar um 5 is hier noch dämmrig, da wirds um halb 3 bestimmt stockdunkel sein


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> um halb drei war bei Dir dunkel???
> 
> Puh, endlich zurück vom Quasseltermin.



ei gerd, das weißte doch. bei mir im kopp ist fast immer dunkel und vorallem sehr leer


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bei dir nicht  sogar um 5 is hier noch dämmrig, da wirds um halb 3 bestimmt stockdunkel sein


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juli 2007)

Huhu Hkn, CR, Gerd, Maggo, Caro, Fux, wahltho


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2007)

tgdM 

So, Gleitlager gewechselt: Wackelt immer noch alles genauso...


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> tgdM
> 
> So, Gleitlager gewechselt: Wackelt immer noch alles genauso...



haste des alte vielleicht wieder eingebaut?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

@ Carsten: du hast doch im Cube ne Rigida Taurus Felge oder? Wie bisten damit zufrieden? Iggis Hinterrad is gerissen an den SpeichenÃ¶sen (@Gerd  ) und er sucht jetzt dringend (in drei Wochen Bike-Urlaub) n neues LR(s) und da es nen Satz Deore / Rigida Taurus fÃ¼r 70â¬ gibt, wÃ¤r das halt echt gut fÃ¼rn SchÃ¼ler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> haste des alte vielleicht wieder eingebaut?



Mir ist der Spaß einigermaßen vergangen: mußte mir ein Auto leihen und habe den halben Tag geopfert, um diese Gleitlager zu besorgen!  Für heute Abend war kein Auto zu bekommen.  

Jetzt bin ich im Büro und mein einziges Fortbewegungsmittel ist immer noch defekt. Habe noch mein uraltes Ht hier stehen und in weißer Voraussicht heute Morgen die zweckentfremdeten Laufräder mitgebracht. Das hintere ist platt. Scheint, dass der Conti Explorer an der Felgenflanke aufgerubbelt ist. Also Schlauch flicken, nach Entfernen des Schlauchlosventils einziehen und wenn es ganz schlimm kommt, den Reifen vom Tupper nehmen. Die Laufräder kann ich nicht einfach wechseln, weil es zu Kaufszeiten des Ht noch keine Scheibenbremsen beim Rad gab...


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Carsten: du hast doch im Cube ne Rigida Taurus Felge oder? Wie bisten damit zufrieden? Iggis Hinterrad is gerissen an den Speichenösen (@Gerd  ) und er sucht jetzt dringend (in drei Wochen Bike-Urlaub) n neues LR(s) und da es nen Satz Deore / Rigida Taurus für 70 gibt, wär das halt echt gut fürn Schüler



Meine neuen Felgen kosten alleine das Stück fast so viel (65  Normalpreis). Was wiegen die denn? Wo fährt er denn hin? Gelände, Gepäck?


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juli 2007)

Gerd wo wackelts denn nu?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

Er fahrt mit nem Klassenkamerad nach Garmisch. Kein Gepäck und das Gelände wohl nicht heftig. Es geht nur ganz allgemein drum das ich ihm empfohlen habe mit dem Laufrad nicht mehr zu fahren und er gern was neues hätte damit er wieder fahren kann. Und weil er nach seinem Reba-kauf kein Geld mehr hat muss es günstig sein. Das günstigste is eben diese Rigida Taurus. Was die wiegen is relativ egal würd ich sagen. Jetzt hat er XT mit ner Mavic xm317. Und bei der xm sind die Löcher für die Speichennippel der länge nach aufgerissen. Komischerweiße nur jede zweite  drauf aufmerksam sind wir auch nur geworden weil er meinte "zentrier mal, der Reifen schleift am Rahmen".


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Er fahrt mit nem Klassenkamerad nach Garmisch. Kein Gepäck und das Gelände wohl nicht heftig. Es geht nur ganz allgemein drum das ich ihm empfohlen habe mit dem Laufrad nicht mehr zu fahren und er gern was neues hätte damit er wieder fahren kann. Und weil er nach seinem Reba-kauf kein Geld mehr hat muss es günstig sein. Das günstigste is eben diese Rigida Taurus. Was die wiegen is relativ egal würd ich sagen. Jetzt hat er XT mit ner Mavic xm317. Und bei der xm sind die Löcher für die Speichennippel der länge nach aufgerissen. Komischerweiße nur jede zweite  drauf aufmerksam sind wir auch nur geworden weil er meinte "zentrier mal, der Reifen schleift am Rahmen".



Die XM 317 wird oft verbaut. Erschreckend! Ich dachte es wäre bloß ein Speichenloch. Wenn es kein singuläres Ereignis war welches zu diesen Rissen führte, sondern z.B. sein Gewicht im allgemeinen, wird er mit einer anderen günstigen Felge auch keine Freude haben.

Nach dem Gewicht fragte ich, weil mir mal jemand riet, bei meinem Fahrstil und Gewicht keine Felge unter 500g zu fahren.

EDIT: die 317 wiegt 440/445g.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

Hab die 317 auch am HT.

Bei ihm haben sie aber halt 105kg + Bike + Rucksack & Trinkflaschen zu halten.

die Rigida Taurus hat doch der Carsten aufm Cube oder? Da hält sie doch auch...
ob da was besonderes war weiß ich nicht, aber er hat auch ne schööne Delle da drin  wenn ich dabei bin fährt er immer sehr zurückhaltend, is mir unerklärlich.
Also lieber ne Single-Track für sein cc-HT?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

Wo wir schon dabei sind, was halten ihr von den Reifen (vorne / hinten) fürs Torque? Der Fat Albert is mir nicht pannensicher genug  (190km zweimal platt). Oder doch nur ne Big Betty...
oder einfach aufs Pech schieben und hoffen das es dabei bleibt? Oder erst mal nur dickere Schläuche probieren?


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wo wir schon dabei sind, was halten ihr von den Reifen (vorne / hinten) fürs Torque? Der Fat Albert is mir nicht pannensicher genug  (190km zweimal platt). Oder doch nur ne Big Betty...
> oder einfach aufs Pech schieben und hoffen das es dabei bleibt? Oder erst mal nur dickere Schläuche probieren?



will die maxxis auch mal ausprobieren...sollen ja angeblich sehr gut grip haben, aber der highroller wohl nen heftigen rollwiderstand. guck mal bei woffm in deren forum haben die auch nen thread über reifen


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juli 2007)

UST 

Und wie wäre es mit den 321ern für dein Kumpel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> UST
> 
> Und wie wäre es mit den 321ern für dein Kumpel?



die 321 haben wir auch schon ins Auge gefasst, war meine erste Idee. Da kost der Satz aber gleich das doppelte  (dafür dann xt statt deore Nabe)


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juli 2007)

Dafür taugts was


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> will die maxxis auch mal ausprobieren...sollen ja angeblich sehr gut grip haben, aber der highroller wohl nen heftigen rollwiderstand. guck mal bei woffm in deren forum haben die auch nen thread über reifen



Jo, hab die Combi aus der MB 05/07 
Wär halt direkt mal n ganzes kg mehr aufm Bike  und ob ich dann noch bergauf komme


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juli 2007)

nabend
bin der iggi  manche kennen mich ja
kurze frage was haltet ihr hier
von?


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juli 2007)

s.o. 
Davon haben wir eben gesprochen


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juli 2007)

weil ich mein für den preis ok
aber des einzige is--> Ebay
Ich hab mal wieder die Qual der Wahl...
 Da gibts aber auch ne Auswahl.....
Ich weis nicht was ich will :'(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> UST
> 
> Und wie wäre es mit den 321ern für dein Kumpel?





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die 321 haben wir auch schon ins Auge gefasst, war meine erste Idee. Da kost der Satz aber gleich das doppelte  (dafür dann xt statt deore Nabe)





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nabend
> bin der iggi  manche kennen mich ja
> kurze frage was haltet ihr hier
> von?



570g  Ich find die Kombi gut!


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juli 2007)

Gibts auch wo anders zB Transalp24 (auch wenn der Maggo jetzt schreien wird )


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juli 2007)

Guuude zusammen,


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Carsten: du hast doch im Cube ne Rigida Taurus Felge oder? Wie bisten damit zufrieden? Iggis Hinterrad is gerissen an den Speichenösen (@Gerd  ) und er sucht jetzt dringend (in drei Wochen Bike-Urlaub) n neues LR(s) und da es nen Satz Deore / Rigida Taurus für 70 gibt, wär das halt echt gut fürn Schüler


Ja stimmt: Rigida Taurus 2000 (ergänzend: "DB"-Aufkleber auf der anderen Seite der Felge) mit 32 Speichen sowie Shimpanso XT-Naben.
Ich habe in den 1,5 Jahren bisher kein Problem mit der Felge gehabt. Ich fahre jedoch auch nicht die km-Leistung wie Du oder Gerd. Treppenrattern, Lidl-Parkplatz etc. hat's aber bisher ausgehalten bei meinem Bruttokampfgewicht von ca. 100 kg  .
Bin also soweit zufrieden, daß ich bisher keine Probs hatte. Gewicht der Felge ? müßte ich nachwiegen. Mir kam sie relativ leicht vor, wenn ich sie mal ohne Reifen in den Händen hatte. Hatte dabei aber keinen Vergleichsmaßstab.


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juli 2007)

mhm jaaa.. ich glaub ich weis jetzt was ich will
ich denk ich werd mir den holen....


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juli 2007)

Drückt mir mal die Daumen für Ebay *angst


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Jo, hab die Combi aus der MB 05/07
> Wär halt direkt mal n ganzes kg mehr aufm Bike  und ob ich dann noch bergauf komme



stell dich nicht an  kommst mit denen ja immer noch schneller als ich den berg hoch...seit ich etwas mehr luft im hinterrad fahre habe ich auch keine platten mehr 

aber hinten der muss dieses jahr ganz sicher auch runter und dann werd ich mal gucken ob highroller oder minion. ob bei mir 2.5 passt?


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juli 2007)

Und ich schwuchtel mit 2.25" rum


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Drückt mir mal die Daumen für Ebay *angst



3 - 2 - 1 - seins, oder wie ging das?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

Dachte für vorne an den high roller (MB empfehlung) in 2,7" (finds geil) 
Und hinten halt son schmalen 2,5er 
was ich auch kurz überlegt hatte war der Conti Digga in 2,5", die neuen contis sollen ja gar nicht mehr so schlecht sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 3 - 2 - 1 - seins, oder wie ging das?



is doch sofort kauf 
ob die Quali stimmt bei Ebay...bei Actionsports kost der halt gleich 30â¬ mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (11. Juli 2007)

Bäämm bäääbäbäbaääämm!
Nennt mich eBaygott!


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juli 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mhm jaaa.. ich glaub ich weis jetzt was ich will
> ich denk ich werd mir den holen....


Ergänzend: Ich habe 2,4er Nobby Nic's drauf (passten bei mir glücklicherweise in die Fahrwerkteile)


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juli 2007)

1 Geile Stahlkurbel fÃ¼r mein SSP (die gestern fÃ¼r 18â¬ weg ist  )
2 wunderbare Naben fÃ¼r mein SSP
1 Ritzel fÃ¼r mein SSP

alles fÃ¼r 10,39â¬ 

Und morgen noch mal das selbe


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Dachte für vorne an den high roller (MB empfehlung) in 2,7" (finds geil)
> Und hinten halt son schmalen 2,5er
> was ich auch kurz überlegt hatte war der Conti Digga in 2,5", die neuen contis sollen ja gar nicht mehr so schlecht sein.



es ist die frage ob 2.5 hinten passt...kannst dir auch schwalbe muddy marry holen, der soll wohl auch gut sein


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ....die Rigida Taurus hat doch der Carsten aufm Cube oder? Da hält sie doch auch...


**RÄUSPER !**


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> **RÄUSPER !**



Bist doch auch ne Feder kein wunder das die dann hält


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Bist doch auch ne Feder kein wunder das die dann hält


Das is Fahrtechnik vom allerfeinsten; Du warst damals noch nicht dabei, hier zum Nachlesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3351525&postcount=11359

(wenn Du an der Seiten-Zahl nichts verstellt hast: ab Seite 453 geht's los; es ging um's Springen beim Lid-Parkplatz in Neu-Anspach)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> es ist die frage ob 2.5 hinten passt...kannst dir auch schwalbe muddy marry holen, der soll wohl auch gut sein



Wär ja n Ding wenn nicht 

zur Not halt erst mal nur den 2,5" holen und probieren, wenns nicht geht nach vorne. Oder ich mach den in mein HT (Fat Albert hat noch dicke Luft )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ergänzend: Ich habe 2,4er Nobby Nic's drauf (passten bei mir glücklicherweise in die Fahrwerkteile)



er hat Fat Albert 2,35"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (11. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht einfach mal bei Canyon durchklingeln?


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juli 2007)

Ich bin mal off ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juli 2007)

so jetzt bin ich mir endlich sicher...  ( hoff ich doch)
ich hol mir die rigidataurus mit deore naben meinte auch mein vadder: Zitat:,,die sind billig... laut forum gut unn wenn se im arsch sind holste dir in 2 jahren wieder welche.``..Zitat ende  und das beste er bezahlt sie


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so jetzt bin ich mir endlich sicher...  ( hoff ich doch)
> ich hol mir die rigidataurus mit deore naben meinte auch mein vadder: Zitat:,,die sind billig... laut forum gut unn wenn se im arsch sind holste dir in 2 jahren wieder welche.``..Zitat ende  und das beste er bezahlt sie





..und wir erfahren wie lange sie halten!


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ..und wir erfahren wie lange sie halten!



toooll versuchskaninchen


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2007)

Mist, vorn scheint ein Schleichender zu sein...  egal ich versuchs jetzt! Ist noch `ne Stunde hell, dass ich bis nach Hause komme? 

Sollte ich heute Abend nichts mehr posten, irre ich zwischen Biebrich und Hofheim herum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juli 2007)

die nummer vom notruf oder de polizei kennste???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

viel Erfolg fürn Heimweg Gerd. Aber ich glaub nicht das es in ner std noch hell ist  musst du halt mal ein bisschen gas geben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> toooll versuchskaninchen



wer war zuerst im Sessel?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach mal bei Canyon durchklingeln?



hab ich heute schon. Einmal 4minuten Warteschleife und dann "tut tut tut" und dann hab ich erfahren das meine Fox seit 4.7. von Thoxo zurück ist  und der Freilauf der "nur ne Woche" dauert schon seit 4 Wochen nicht da ist 

Aber ich will ja auch nicht ständig hin und her pendeln, zumal mit die Gabel ohne Laufrad nicht viel bringt...

...i'll be wait...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juli 2007)

na wer wohl   ICH 

un dann fährstz du mit mir en trail runter....!!!!!un merkst unterwegs das du unser tolles sesselgefährt nich abbremsen kannst!! ich bin auf dem sessel tausend tode gestorben  


P.S. War trotzdem lustig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juli 2007)

so denn, ich mach mich mal ins Bett. Gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juli 2007)

ich geh auch mal ins Bett gute nacht


----------



## Tech3 (11. Juli 2007)

Ihr habt nen Schaden. ja alle beide  


Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2007)

gn8 mal wieder ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juli 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die nummer vom notruf oder de polizei kennste???


Ich denke er hat einige Nr., da könnte er immer anrufen, wenn er in der Schei$$e steckt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (11. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wer war zuerst im Sessel?


 ... aber immer mit Helm  und wo waren die Protektoren ???

Gute N8 zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2007)

GN8 zusammen

Meine heutige Taunus-Tour war auch nicht optimal:

Habe zweimal Bekanntschaft mit der Gravitation gemacht. Einmal ein Unforced Error auf der WAB w/ einfach nur Gepennt, der mir Schürfwunden an Hüfte und Ellenbogen eingebracht hat und danach noch ein unfreiwilliger Abstieg auf den glitschigen Wurzeln des Rotekreuz-Trail, der mir zwar nicht weh tat, mir aber gleich Kratzer in der Pulverbeschichtung des funkelnagelneuen RoCC eingebracht hat - Letzteres tut mehr weh als die Schürfwunden


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 zusammen
> 
> Meine heutige Taunus-Tour war auch nicht optimal:
> 
> Habe zweimal Bekanntschaft mit der Gravitation gemacht. Einmal ein Unforced Error auf der WAB w/ einfach nur Gepennt, der mir Schürfwunden an Hüfte und Ellenbogen eingebracht hat und danach noch ein unfreiwilliger Abstieg auf den glitschigen Wurzeln des Rotekreuz-Trail, der mir zwar nicht weh tat, mir aber gleich Kratzer in der Pulverbeschichtung des funkelnagelneuen RoCC eingebracht hat - Letzteres tut mehr weh als die Schürfwunden



 Zweimal Au! Irgendwann halte ich Narben, oder Kratzer zwar für Auszeichnungen, aber wenn das Gerät gerade neu ist... 

Dir kann ich wenigstens ein schnelles Verheilen wünschen!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 zusammen
> 
> Meine heutige Taunus-Tour war auch nicht optimal:
> 
> Habe zweimal Bekanntschaft mit der Gravitation gemacht. Einmal ein Unforced Error auf der WAB w/ einfach nur Gepennt, der mir Schürfwunden an Hüfte und Ellenbogen eingebracht hat und danach noch ein unfreiwilliger Abstieg auf den glitschigen Wurzeln des Rotekreuz-Trail, der mir zwar nicht weh tat, mir aber gleich Kratzer in der Pulverbeschichtung des funkelnagelneuen RoCC eingebracht hat - Letzteres tut mehr weh als die Schürfwunden



ups...das ist doof...gutes abheilen, und leichte kampfspuren machen doch nen rahmen auch sexy


----------



## Arachne (11. Juli 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die nummer vom notruf oder de polizei kennste???





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> viel Erfolg fürn Heimweg Gerd. Aber ich glaub nicht das es in ner std noch hell ist  musst du halt mal ein bisschen gas geben





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich denke er hat einige Nr., da könnte er immer anrufen, wenn er in der Schei$$e steckt .



Ja, hab `ne Menge Nummern drauf!   An die Nummern im Handy komme ich aber nur dran, wenn ich mal nicht vergaß den Akku zu laden. Heute war er mal wieder leer... 

Bin aber ganz gut durchgekommen. Mußte "nur" zweimal nachpumpen. So ohne Licht ist es eigentlich nur auf der Landstraße doof! Ich habe wenige hundert Meter Landstraße kurz vor Delkenheim zu bewältigen. Da bleibe ich dann halt stehen, wenn von hinten `nen Kfz kommt.

Trotzdem sehr lieb!!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe wenige hundert Meter Landstraße kurz vor Delkenheim zu bewältigen.


Was fährst du denn von Biebrich nach Hofheim über Delkenheim? Wrum fährst du nicht bis Kastel, durchs Gewerbegebiet Petersweg hoch zum Fort Biehler und an der Ami-Airbase an den Radweg parallel zur A66? Auf dem Weg könntest du schnell bis Diedenbergen und von dort weiter nach Marxheim kommen.

In Delkenheim war übrigens mein allererstes Radrevier.


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn von Biebrich nach Hofheim über Delkenheim? Wrum fährst du nicht bis Kastel, durchs Gewerbegebiet Petersweg hoch zum Fort Biehler und an der Ami-Airbase an den Radweg parallel zur A66? Auf dem Weg könntest du schnell bis Diedenbergen und von dort weiter nach Marxheim kommen.
> 
> In Delkenheim war übrigens mein allererstes Radrevier.



Ich fahr bis Kastel und dann, fast wie mit dem Lineal gezogen, die Steinern Straße bis Delkenheim und die Elisabethenstraße bis Diedenbergen. Ist die direkteste Verbindung. Zwischen Delkenheim und Diedenbergen ist es bei den derzeitigen Wetterbedingungen nur leider ziemlich matschig. Deshalb mache ich im Augenblick einen kleinen Boden über Massenheim.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... mir aber gleich Kratzer in der Pulverbeschichtung des funkelnagelneuen RoCC eingebracht hat - Letzteres tut mehr weh als die Schürfwunden



aua  irgendwie ist das bei neuen sachen immer so, murphys law  
mir hat damals beim 1. ausritt jedes "ping" eines fliegenden kieselsteins am rahmen in der seele weh getan ...

hoffe, du hast noch fotos vom unversehrten argon gemacht


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Guten Morgen!

?Que pasa?


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> ?Que pasa?



ich kanns nicht uploaden, ich schreib dir mal ne mail.


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kanns nicht uploaden, ich schreib dir mal ne mail.



Au ja, laß mich teilhaben!


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Juli 2007)

Guten Mittag  *gähn*


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Guten Mittag  *gähn*



Jetzt jammer nich, Du bist doch schon früh ins Bett!


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Juli 2007)

na und   ich konnt ja auch bis 9 ausschlafen....
bin trotzdem mÃ¼de...

wollte vor 2 stunden meine laufrÃ¤der bestelle und musste dann mit Erschrecken feststellen das das Angebot ausgelaufen war ;(
Rigida Taurus mit Deore naben jetzt 99â¬ hab mir doch dann die Rigida Taurus mit XT geholt.... hat grad 9â¬ ausgemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juli 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> na und   ich konnt ja auch bis 9 ausschlafen....
> bin trotzdem müde...
> 
> wollte vor 2 stunden meine laufräder bestelle und musste dann mit Erschrecken feststellen das das Angebot ausgelaufen war ;(
> Rigida Taurus mit Deore naben jetzt 99 hab mir doch dann die Rigida Taurus mit XT geholt.... hat grad 9 ausgemacht....



prima, schlechter wird das nicht sein 


achso servus ihr plauscher


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2007)

so langsam kommt mal ein wenig bewegung hier rein ...
ganz schön träge in letzter zeit  

ich leg jetzt mal ne gedenkminute für lugga+fuel ein ...


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juli 2007)

tja sommerloch


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Watt is los


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juli 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> tja sommerloch



loch ja, aber sommer   na ja, kommt ja bald mal kurz vorbei, der herr sommer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juli 2007)

@ wahltho: das is echt blöd gelaufen mit deinem Rocc  mein Beileid.

Auf meiner ersten Feldbergtour hab ich mir auch ne Macke in das Torque Sitzrohr gemacht  Shicendreck Schraubenkopf an dem komischen Holzgeländer da...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> ... aber immer mit Helm  und wo waren die Protektoren ???
> 
> Gute N8 zusammen.



ehrensache


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juli 2007)

und weg, tschöö Mädels


----------



## caroka (12. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sounds like an afternoon of thrill, fun and excitement



Leider ging es *nur* zwei Stunden. 

Habe schon lange nicht mehr gesungen  und dann auch noch so Liedtexte vom "glücklichen älter werden". 
Ich kam mir ja ziemlich deplaziert vor. 
Awwer der grousmudder hot s Schpaß gemacht. 
Und ich fühle mich als hätte ich schon meine guten Taten für die nächsten zwei Wochen erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Watt is los



ich kanns nicht uploaden, mein fuhrpark hat zuwachs bekommen.....


----------



## caroka (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kanns nicht uploaden, mein fuhrpark hat zuwachs bekommen.....



Können wir am Sonntag Dein Neues bestaunen?


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Können wir am Sonntag Dein Neues bestaunen?



ich fürchte ich komm nicht drumrum. das spezi iss bis dahin wahrscheinlich noch krank.

vielleicht kanns der liebe gerd ja mal uploaden. ich fürchte der server hier in der company hat da keinen bock drauf.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2007)

jetz mach mal hinne ...


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich fürchte ich komm nicht drumrum. das spezi iss bis dahin wahrscheinlich noch krank.
> 
> vielleicht kanns der liebe gerd ja mal uploaden. ich fürchte der server hier in der company hat da keinen bock drauf.



ok, ich mache mich dran, sieht ja sowas von *G E I L* aus!!!!


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

Mein Singelspeeder ist gekommen


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2007)

gibts hier nur noch neue bikes oder was ????

bilder sehen will !!! jetzt !!!


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

Der Trend geht zum Zweitbike(...Drittbike )


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

Das ist das kultige Teil:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mein Singelspeeder ist gekommen



gab wohl nen geldregen


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juli 2007)

cool ein slayer...das war auch schon mal ein bike was ich in der näheren auswahl stand. wie biste denn da dran gekommen maggo?


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2007)

der sattel ist anscheinend auf gerd eingestellt ...

schönes bike !


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

@gerd: merci bien.



habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool ein slayer...das war auch schon mal ein bike was ich in der näheren auswahl stand. wie biste denn da dran gekommen maggo?



das ding war im sonderangebot. bei canyon hätt ich noch 250 mitbringen müssen fürn torque. ich konnt einfach nicht anders.


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der sattel ist anscheinend auf gerd eingestellt ...
> 
> schönes bike !



obwohl das schon der 19" rahmen ist und ich zwischen 19&18" geschwankt bin. ich brauch zumindest im uphill aber auch etwas sattelüberhöhung, so wie er jetzt ist läßt er sich trotzdem noch komplettversenken.


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

*hust* Gleich ein Rocky! 
Nicht schlecht  

@HKN: 

Wenn ich mir die Bikes mal so anschaue - Rocky M. , Nicolai - überall außer bei mir  Meins hat nur n fuffi gekostet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> *hust* Gleich ein Rocky!
> Nicht schlecht
> 
> @HKN:
> ...



Du hast C. Torque und Speci Enduro vergessen...


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> obwohl das schon der 19" rahmen ist und ich zwischen 19&18" geschwankt bin. ich brauch zumindest im uphill aber auch etwas sattelüberhöhung, so wie er jetzt ist läßt er sich trotzdem noch komplettversenken.



sehr cool und was machste mit deinem speci?


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sehr cool und was machste mit deinem speci?



weiterfahren. das spezi ist ein tolles bike, evtl hab ichs in letzter zeit etwas überstrapaziert. jetzt kann ich es ruhigen gewissens ausführen wenns beispielsweise zu uns in den vordeertaunus geht. das spezi ist mein erstes richtiges bike, da steckt viel liebe und nachträglich investierte kohle drin. ausserdem hab ich jetzt endlich mal ein ersatzbike wenns eine irgendwas hat.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2007)

ein ersatzbike reicht manchmal auch nicht. ich sprech da aus erfahrung ;-)


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

jetzt mal mal den teufel nicht an die wand.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> weiterfahren. das spezi ist ein tolles bike, evtl hab ichs in letzter zeit etwas überstrapaziert. jetzt kann ich es ruhigen gewissens ausführen wenns beispielsweise zu uns in den vordeertaunus geht. das spezi ist mein erstes richtiges bike, da steckt viel liebe und nachträglich investierte kohle drin. ausserdem hab ich jetzt endlich mal ein ersatzbike wenns eine irgendwas hat.


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

Du bekommst die Rockyausfallenden bestimmt auch klein 

Btw: Auf meinem SSP lässt es sich gut balancieren üben


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Du bekommst die Rockyausfallenden bestimmt auch klein
> 
> Btw: Auf meinem SSP lässt es sich gut balancieren üben



fixed???


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

Wird eins  

Im Moment hab ich nicht mal ein Ritzel hinten 

Kennt wer einen Pulverer und/oder chemischen Entlacker persönlich und kann mit nem guten Preis dienen?


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt mal mal den teufel nicht an die wand.



reine selbsterfahrung. du mußt das defekte bike umgehend reparieren, so als wäre es dein einziges. sonst geht es schneller als du plauschen kannst und beide sind nicht einsatzfähig.
deshalb geht bei mir der trend zum geländetauglichem dritt-bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sonst geht es schneller als du plauschen kannst..........................


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

kommt dann auch ne meldung wie:" entschuldigung aber du darfst nur alle 30 sekunden etwas an deinem bike zerstören....."


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

Ich habe gerade noch ein Bike geschenkt bekommen.... allerdings ohne LRS

also doch Richtung Viertbike..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2007)

Wirklich geländetauglich sind bei mir ja inzwischen drei Bikes.

Trotzdem habe ich noch ein umfangreiches Ersatzteillager in Form aller erdenklichen Verschleissteilen (z.b. mehrere Paar Bremsbeläge, mehrere neue Ritzel/Ketten, Innen-/Aussenzüge, Bremsscheiben, jede Menge Mäntel und Schläuche), jede Menge Ersatzteile für Rohloff, Hope und sogar Ersatzgabeln undsoweiterundsofort 

Zudem jede Menge Wartungssynergien über alle Bikes hinweg durch Einsatz ähnlicher Teile (z.b. nur Rohloff Speedhub, Hope Bremsen,etc..)

Da ich ja grundsätzlich eigentlich alles selbst schraube, ist bei mir jedes Bike in der Regel innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder einsatzbereit...


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kommt dann auch ne meldung wie:" entschuldigung aber du darfst nur alle 30 sekunden etwas an deinem bike zerstören....."


----------



## Milass (12. Juli 2007)

Meins


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Wird eins
> 
> Im Moment hab ich nicht mal ein Ritzel hinten
> 
> *Kennt wer einen Pulverer und/oder chemischen Entlacker persönlich und kann mit nem guten Preis dienen?*



 

Glückwunsch Milass


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

so, entjunferung. bis später......


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, entjunferung. bis später......



Viel Spaß!  Ich erwarte später Deinen Bericht über Treppen, Hubbel, Kreuznach, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juli 2007)

maggo  wie war das noch vor wenigen Wochen  an die genaue Wortwahl errinnere ich mich nicht mehr, aber ein neues Bike lies sich nicht raushören, ganz im Gegenteil 

Glückwunsch


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Juli 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Meins



will ich auch habn hab ja nuuuur ne reba team

mal im erst, die würd richtig gut in mein rahmen passen


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

Genau wir hängen dem Milass lieber n paar Bleischürzen um dann isser nicht mehr so pfeilschnell


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Genau wir hängen dem Milass lieber n paar Bleischürzen um dann isser nicht mehr so pfeilschnell



wie wärs mit `ner alten Marzocchi? Jedenfalls mindestens 200mm!


----------



## wondermike (12. Juli 2007)

Ist ja nicht zu fassen hier. Wo habt Ihr eigentlich alle die Kohle her? Gab es eigentlich in der Hofheimer Gegend in letzter Zeit eine auffällige Häufung von Banküberfällen? Wenn ja, könnt Ihr mir mal ein paar Tricks verraten?


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht zu fassen hier. Wo habt Ihr eigentlich alle die Kohle her? Gab es eigentlich in der Hofheimer Gegend in letzter Zeit eine auffällige Häufung von Banküberfällen? Wenn ja, könnt Ihr mir mal ein paar Tricks verraten?



wenn ja, hab ich davon nix abbekommen  

de maggo is schon cool  , kein geplausche über neues bikes und teile etc. einfach von jetzt auf gleich ein neues präsentieren   

was macht die entjungferung ? wie wars ? hoffentlich nicht allzu schmerzvoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn ja, hab ich davon nix abbekommen
> 
> de maggo is schon cool  , kein geplausche über neues bikes und teile etc. einfach von jetzt auf gleich ein neues präsentieren
> 
> was macht die entjungferung ? wie wars ? hoffentlich nicht allzu schmerzvoll



Tja so ist der Maggo 
Beim ersten mal tuts immer weh


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Juli 2007)

@Maggo: Glückwunsch zum neuen Spaßgerät! Sicher eine gute Wahl für dich und du mußt nicht so lange warten wie die anderen Enduristen.  



wissefux schrieb:


> was macht die entjungferung ? wie wars ? hoffentlich nicht allzu schmerzvoll


Und hoffentlich ist nicht zu viel Blut geflossen...


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Maggo: Glückwunsch zum neuen Spaßgerät! Sicher eine gute Wahl für dich und du mußt nicht so lange warten wie die anderen Enduristen.
> 
> Und hoffentlich ist nicht zu viel Blut geflossen...



Ohne Blut wärs aber dann keine gewesen...


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

@Maggo: Und???

Ich fahre jetzt heim. Immerhin fast `ne Stunde früher als gestern...


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

Bis dann 

Auf Maggo sach wies war !


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

zurück und ein dickes grinsen im dreckigen gesicht.  ich habe vorhin etwas mit meinem rad besprochen, wir wollen uns erstmal ganz sachte kennenlernen. aus diesem grund ist auch kein blut geflossen.  ich erzähl mal was mir so aufgefallen ist, das ist wahrscheinlich auf mehrere räder dieser kategorie anwendbar, ich habe leider nicht viele vergleiche.

allgemein ist das gewicht natürlich echt übel.  ich bin jede rampe hochgekommen, leider halt wesentlich langsamer als sonst. eta ist ne feine sache (an der gabel) auf der waldautobahn benötigt es zusätzlich noch pro pedal in der ersten stufe, die reicht vollkommen aus, kein wippen kein wegsacken. ich werde mit dem fahrwerk sicher noch etwas feintuning betreiben müssen bis es perfekt ist, vorhin jedenfalls hat es mir sehr gut gefallen. ein kleines manko hab ich entdeckt, vielleicht lässt es sich noch irgendwie abschalten. die gabel klebt förmlich am trail, ein versuch sie zu lupfen bedarf wesentlich mehr schwung und kraft als am stumpi, aber das ganze zeug da vorne wiegt sicherlich auch zwei kilo mehr. die reifen (maxxis minion dh super tacky)  bringen mich bergauf wahrscheinlich um den verstand, bergab iss aber wieder gut, auch auf nassem untergrund....leider hatte ich keinen 2mm inbus schlüssel am mann, deshalb standen die bremshebel sehr weit vom lenker weg, sicher der grund für die verhaltene fahrweise bergab. 
der downhill war göttlich, das rad fährt dahin wo ich es hinhaben möchte , das macht fast schon angst, wenn man an eine gewisse toleranz beim stumpi gewöhnt ist. die laufräder und die gabel machen nen klasse job. und überhaupt bin ich glaub ich ganz krass verliebt.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2007)

wie süüüß, der kleine is verliebt ...
was sacht denn die chefin dazu ?


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2007)

gude nacht, träumt süß ...


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was sacht denn die chefin dazu ?


 frag lieber nicht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Juli 2007)

Guude,
seit 2100 endlich aus Büro


Maggo schrieb:


>


Und ich dachte der freut sich über seinen Urlaub so früh am morgen....

GRATULATION, hat's so stark gejuckt ? 

Warst Du von 1600 bis 2100 entjungfern ? (gähhhn) Ich hab so um 2030 versucht Dich anzurufen, aber weder Mobil / Festnetz erreicht.

Fährst Du morgen spätnachmittag nochmal  ? (ich muß mal raus Matsch fressen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude,
> seit 2100 endlich aus Büro
> 
> Und ich dachte der freut sich über seinen Urlaub so früh am morgen....
> ...



morgen helf ich ner freundin beim umzug. ich hab heut an dich gedacht aber leider heut früh sämtliche telefone zuhause vergessen. man merkt ich bin verliebt......was iss bei dir mit samstag oder wäre das ein tag am wochenende zuviel?


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen helf ich ner freundin beim umzug. ich hab heut an dich gedacht aber leider heut früh sämtliche telefone zuhause vergessen. man merkt ich bin verliebt......was iss bei dir mit samstag oder wäre das ein tag am wochenende zuviel?




freut mich maggo...so bikes sind halt toll


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2007)

GN8 Zusammen,

war gerade mit Gattin in DH4 - Was für ein Gemetzel


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 Zusammen,
> 
> war gerade mit Gattin in DH4 - Was für ein Gemetzel



GN8 wahltho...


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

Nacht 

Hach ist das schön wenn man Freitach mal frei hat


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zurück und ein dickes grinsen im dreckigen gesicht.  ich habe vorhin etwas mit meinem rad besprochen, wir wollen uns erstmal ganz sachte kennenlernen. aus diesem grund ist auch kein blut geflossen.  ich erzähl mal was mir so aufgefallen ist, das ist wahrscheinlich auf mehrere räder dieser kategorie anwendbar, ich habe leider nicht viele vergleiche.
> 
> allgemein ist das gewicht natürlich echt übel.  ich bin jede rampe hochgekommen, leider halt wesentlich langsamer als sonst. eta ist ne feine sache (an der gabel) auf der waldautobahn benötigt es zusätzlich noch pro pedal in der ersten stufe, die reicht vollkommen aus, kein wippen kein wegsacken. ich werde mit dem fahrwerk sicher noch etwas feintuning betreiben müssen bis es perfekt ist, vorhin jedenfalls hat es mir sehr gut gefallen. ein kleines manko hab ich entdeckt, vielleicht lässt es sich noch irgendwie abschalten. die gabel klebt förmlich am trail, ein versuch sie zu lupfen bedarf wesentlich mehr schwung und kraft als am stumpi, aber das ganze zeug da vorne wiegt sicherlich auch zwei kilo mehr. die reifen (maxxis minion dh super tacky)  bringen mich bergauf wahrscheinlich um den verstand, bergab iss aber wieder gut, auch auf nassem untergrund....leider hatte ich keinen 2mm inbus schlüssel am mann, deshalb standen die bremshebel sehr weit vom lenker weg, sicher der grund für die verhaltene fahrweise bergab.
> der downhill war göttlich, das rad fährt dahin wo ich es hinhaben möchte , das macht fast schon angst, wenn man an eine gewisse toleranz beim stumpi gewöhnt ist. die laufräder und die gabel machen nen klasse job. und überhaupt bin ich glaub ich ganz krass verliebt.



  Ich freu mich für Dich!!

Allerdings heißt dies wohl im Moment, dass wir uns noch weiter auseinander leben!


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

Sacht mal, habt ihr das mit der DIMB gelesen???


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen helf ich ner freundin beim umzug.


 kenn ich, danach kannst'de Dich aufrecht stehend in de Kniekehlen kratzen


Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab heut an dich gedacht aber leider heut früh sämtliche telefone zuhause vergessen. man merkt ich bin verliebt......was iss bei dir mit samstag oder wäre das ein tag am wochenende zuviel?



Ich bin die ganze Woche erst zw. 1900 und 2100 nach Hause gekommen. Für Samstag gibt's ne Liste, was alles erld. werden soll/muß, *suchnachderbeschriebenenBackpapierrolle* ... jo, is so einiges . Da der Sonntag schon mit Biken im Prinzip ausgefüllt ist, bleibt für den Samstag nichts übrig.
Mach Samstag nicht zuviel, ich schätze der Sonntag wird heftig *schmatz*.


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich freu mich für Dich!!
> 
> Allerdings heißt dies wohl im Moment, dass wir uns noch weiter auseinander leben!



ach schatzi, das glaubst du und zehn andere, dei sich die hose mit dem presslufthammer anziehen nicht.

samstag 1000 hohemark??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sacht mal, habt ihr das mit der DIMB gelesen???


was wo  *desorientiertgugg*


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sacht mal, habt ihr das mit der DIMB gelesen???



gelesen ja, verstanden nein. es gibt wohl im open trails bereich nen bericht der sachdienlicher ist, den les ich heut aber nicht mehr. ich geh mal ins bett. samstag 10:00uhr hm?


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... samstag 10:00uhr hm?


 hachhhhh... *neidschluchz*

Gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hach ist das schön wenn man Freitach mal frei hat



Du auch? 

Und ich nicht nur Freitag: Bei mir geht's Samstag morgen nach Ruhpolding auf den Alpencross


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ach schatzi, das glaubst du und zehn andere, dei sich die hose mit dem presslufthammer anziehen nicht.
> 
> samstag 1000 hohemark??





Maggo schrieb:


> gelesen ja, verstanden nein. es gibt wohl im open trails bereich nen bericht der sachdienlicher ist, den les ich heut aber nicht mehr. ich geh mal ins bett. samstag 10:00uhr hm?



Da komm ich ohne Auto nicht hin. Abgesehen davon ist mein Blauer immer noch defekt...


----------



## Arachne (12. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> was wo  *desorientiertgugg*



Der DIMB-Vorstand ist wohl geschlossen zurück getreten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

Schwätz net son Zeuch.
Ab in die Garage und fit machen das Teil! 

Nacht Maggo

@wahltho:

Jupp ist keine Arbeit da  nur rumstehen ist fad

Bezüglich Dimb:

klick


----------



## MTK-Cube (12. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der DIMB-Vorstand ist wohl geschlossen zurück getreten!


Habs gerade gefunden. Vllt. können wir am Sonntag  mehr (Hintergrund) erfahren....


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gelesen ja, verstanden nein. es gibt wohl im open trails bereich nen bericht der sachdienlicher ist, den les ich heut aber nicht mehr. ich geh mal ins bett. samstag 10:00uhr hm?



10 uhr? so früh...


----------



## Tech3 (12. Juli 2007)

Weichei!


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Weichei!



nö, aber 1. fährt stefan samstag motorcross, also habe ich kein auto und 2. warum sollte ich samstags früher aufstehen als die woche über?


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nö, aber 1. fährt stefan samstag motorcross, also habe ich kein auto und *2. warum sollte ich samstags früher aufstehen als die woche über?*



Ein Tiefschlag für alle Leute die - wie ich - um 5 raus müssen  (und man bedenkt das es um 10 Uhr geht)
Najut dann fahren wir ein ander mal  

So noch mal zur DIMB:

Ich verstehe nicht was der "Neue Weg" sein soll?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2007)

gudn Abend 

son Navi was einen im Kreis fahren lÃ¤sst is schon toll  vor allem wenn man wegen dem shiceteil dann in der 30 Zone glatt 40 fÃ¤hrt und geblitzt wird (ab 39 gehen die los)  15â¬ *flatterflatter* vermute ich zumindest mal...

Samstag kann ich nicht, morgen Nachmittag je nach dem und am Sonntag, kann ich da auch Torque fahren? Meine xc Hinterrad is noch bei Canyon...


Freitag frei is wirklich schÃ¶n  und die drei Wochen hinterher auch noch frei is doppelt schÃ¶n 



killerkeks schrieb:


> Ein Tiefschlag fÃ¼r alle Leute die - wie ich - um 5 raus mÃ¼ssen  (und man bedenkt das es um 10 Uhr geht)



ich fÃ¼hle mit dir (Wecker geht um 4:45 an damit ich um 5 auch aufstehen kann...)

Und ab ins Bett, gude Nacht ihr Plauscher


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

So bin auch pennen.
Nacht!


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ein Tiefschlag für alle Leute die - wie ich - um 5 raus müssen  (und man bedenkt das es um 10 Uhr geht)
> Najut dann fahren wir ein ander mal
> 
> So noch mal zur DIMB:
> ...



naja damit ich um 10 uhr da sein kann, muss ich auch ne ganze ecke frühr aufstehen und dafür arbeitest du aber auch jetzt z.b. nicht...ich schon...du siehst es halt alles vor- und nachteile


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ein Tiefschlag für alle Leute die - wie ich - um 5 raus müssen  (und man bedenkt das es um 10 Uhr geht)
> Najut dann fahren wir ein ander mal
> 
> So noch mal zur DIMB:
> ...



Ich hab bisher nur soviel verstanden, dass einer gegen den Willen der anderen weitreichende Änderungen kurzfristig durchboxen will. Das Ganze soll wohl an Idealismus verlieren und kommerzieller werden...

Bin mal auf die tatsächlichen Hintergründe gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gelesen ja, verstanden nein. es gibt wohl im open trails bereich nen bericht der sachdienlicher ist, den les ich heut aber nicht mehr. ich geh mal ins bett. samstag 10:00uhr hm?



sachdienlicher nicht unbedingt, da in der hauptsache die kritiker dort vertreten sind. also nur eine seite der medaille  
ich versteh das auch nicht so ganz, da da sehr viel im hintergrund gelaufen ist. es brodelt da schon länger ...
kater weiss mehr, wird sich aber wohl eher nicht hier öffentlich dazu äußern ...



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Habs gerade gefunden. Vllt. können wir am Sonntag  mehr (Hintergrund) erfahren....



dazu musst du mit dem kater in der schnellen gruppe fahren und dabei noch plauschen können  



Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher nur soviel verstanden, dass einer gegen den Willen der anderen weitreichende Änderungen kurzfristig durchboxen will. Das Ganze soll wohl an Idealismus verlieren und kommerzieller werden...
> 
> Bin mal auf die tatsächlichen Hintergründe gespannt!



ihr solltet am montag zum gimbi kommen. es könnte das letzte mal sein ...  

und jetzt moin erstmal !


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

nachtrag zu der tour gestern. ein neues bike sprich eine andere sitzposition bewirkt das anstrengen einiger muskeln von denen ich bisher nicht wußte, dass ich sie hab.


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2007)

bitte detaillierter


----------



## caroka (13. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kommt dann auch ne meldung wie:" entschuldigung aber du darfst nur alle 30 sekunden etwas an deinem bike zerstören....."



    

Dein Neues is en g**les Teil.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2007)

ei gude wie!

moin!

Mahlzeit!


ich glaub ich fahr gleich ne Runde


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nachtrag zu der tour gestern. ein neues bike sprich eine andere sitzposition bewirkt das anstrengen einiger muskeln von denen ich bisher nicht wußte, dass ich sie hab.



Bei meinem Neuen merk ich den Rückenstrecker an den Lendenwirbeln viel mehr als bei den andern Bikes. Hab mir aber schon ne Erklärung zurechtgelegt, is ja auch nur wenn ich versuche damit schnell zu fahren  also fast immer 

shice Blitzerei, das wären die neuen Handschuhe gewesen. Man sollte sich im dunkeln wo man sich nicht auskennt nicht übers Navi aufregen und deshalb das "30" Schild übersehen...


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

du wirst im laufe deiner autofahrerkarriere sicher noch häufiger fotografiert, alles halb so wild, sei froh dass sie dir die pappe nicht lochen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du wirst im laufe deiner autofahrerkarriere sicher noch häufiger fotografiert, alles halb so wild, sei froh dass sie dir die pappe nicht lochen.



das hoff ich bei 10 zu viel doch mal 
hoffe auch das es 10 und nicht 11 sind und es innerorts allgemeingültig ist und nicht in der 30 zone noch verschärfter, dann isses nur ein Handschuh, ansonsten beide


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

Moin,



Maggo schrieb:


> du wirst im laufe deiner autofahrerkarriere sicher noch häufiger fotografiert, alles halb so wild, sei froh dass sie dir die pappe nicht lochen.



Muss nicht, ich bin jetzt seit fast 26 Jahren mit Auto/Moped im Strassenverkehr unterweges und ich bin noch nie fotografiert worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> Muss nicht, ich bin jetzt seit fast 26 Jahren mit Auto/Moped im Strassenverkehr unterweges und ich bin noch nie fotografiert worden



respekt, und das bei deiner fahrweise....hut ab.


----------



## caroka (13. Juli 2007)

Hier sollte man als Dimbo auch mal nachlesen. Bevor ich mich dazu äußere, brauche ich mehr Infos.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2007)

Wat solln die shice da oben mit der fetten Wolkendecke? Es hat doch so schön die Sonne gescheint... grad wollt ich losfahren, bissi km's machen, so wart ich lieber obs doch noch regnet...


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hier sollte man als Dimbo auch mal nachlesen. Bevor ich mich dazu äußere, brauche ich mehr Infos.



dort sind aber hauptsächlich die kritiker vertreten. die "anderen" wollen keine schlammschlacht in der öffentlichkeit austragen und halten sich zurück.
die wahren hintergründe werden wir wohl kaum erfahren  ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher nur soviel verstanden, dass einer gegen den Willen der anderen weitreichende Änderungen kurzfristig durchboxen will. Das Ganze soll wohl an Idealismus verlieren und kommerzieller werden...
> 
> Bin mal auf die tatsächlichen Hintergründe gespannt!


Dann hast du richtig gelesen und dich nicht von den Windmaschinen beeinflussen lassen.  Die Art und Weise wie das Durchboxen ablief war dabei jedes Schundromans würdig. Details dazu am Montag, nicht hier im Forum.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Juli 2007)

guten morgen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guten morgen........



schau mal auf die Uhr, schon fast Mittag... immer diese Feriengenießer, tz


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

@crazy: wie kommst du mit den ergon griffen zurecht?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @crazy: wie kommst du mit den ergon griffen zurecht?



willst du sie haben? Habe welche günstig abzugeben. Erst 190km abgegriffen 
Frage damit beantwortet? 

Ich kam aber auch mit den anderen Ergons nicht zurecht...die hat jetz der iggi (bikerider) drauf

die besten Griffe die ich bisher gefahren bin sind Ritchey wcs  allerdings wären mir welche mit Klemmring lieber. evt mal was von Odi ausprobieren oder so.


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Morsche!

Zu CR:
Ich wurde auch einmal geblitzt ....aufem Moped 

Zu Hkn:
Stimmt auch wieder 

Zu Maggos Griffen:
Oury!


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

ich hab mir ein paar ergons gekauft, die waren für zwei drei touren am stumpi dran und ich hab sie wieder gegen die odis getauscht, da keine wesentliche besserung der handschmerzen eingetreten ist. die griffe am rocky waren schon im stand ne katastrophe und da ich ergon handschuhe fahre hab ich gedacht ich probier die grife noch mal aus. richtig gefallen haben sie mir nicht, mal sehn obs mit anderen handschuhe besser klappt.


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @crazy: wie kommst du mit den ergon griffen zurecht?





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> willst du sie haben? Habe welche günstig abzugeben. Erst 190km abgegriffen
> Frage damit beantwortet?
> 
> Ich kam aber auch mit den anderen Ergons nicht zurecht...die hat jetz der iggi (bikerider) drauf
> ...



Guten Morgen!

Vom Greifen her mag ich die Ergon-Endurogriffe. Von der Abnutzung her sind sie unbrauchbar (für mich)... Ans Nik kommen wohl erstmal die Syntace GripZ.


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mir ein paar ergons gekauft, die waren für zwei drei touren am stumpi dran und ich hab sie wieder gegen die odis getauscht, da keine wesentliche besserung der handschmerzen eingetreten ist. die griffe am rocky waren schon im stand ne katastrophe und da ich ergon handschuhe fahre hab ich gedacht ich probier die grife noch mal aus. richtig gefallen haben sie mir nicht, mal sehn obs mit anderen handschuhe besser klappt.



Von den Ergon-Handschuhen warst Du, glaube ich, nicht so begeistert, oder?


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

ich finde sie recht warm, dafür finden sich belüftungsnetze an den fingerinnenseiten. von der verarbeitung kann ich nichts berichten, dafür sind sie zu neu. was ich als sehr störend empfinde ist, dass sie keinen frotteebesatz haben um sich mal kurz die stirn abzuwischen. anscheinend kommt hnzu dass ich echt mit gepolsterten handschuhen nicht richtig gut klar komm. ich hab jetzt ein paar ungepolsterte 661. mal sehn wie die gehn.


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Bei mir kamen die Schmerzen und tauben Hände hauptsächlich vom Lenker...
Mit meinen Speci BG Handschuhen komme ich bis jetzt ganz gut zurecht
Ist aber Geschmackssache mit dem BG Gelpolster.


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich finde sie recht warm, dafür finden sich belüftungsnetze an den fingerinnenseiten. von der verarbeitung kann ich nichts berichten, dafür sind sie zu neu. was ich als sehr störend empfinde ist, dass sie keinen frotteebesatz haben um sich mal kurz die stirn abzuwischen. anscheinend kommt hnzu dass ich echt mit gepolsterten handschuhen nicht richtig gut klar komm. ich hab jetzt ein paar ungepolsterte 661. mal sehn wie die gehn.





killerkeks schrieb:


> Bei mir kamen die Schmerzen und tauben Hände hauptsächlich vom Lenker...
> Mit meinen Speci BG Handschuhen komme ich bis jetzt ganz gut zurecht
> Ist aber Geschmackssache mit dem BG Gelpolster.



Mit Gel-Polstern habe ich meine Handeinschlafprobleme wesentlich reduziert. Muß ich mir also doch mal anschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2007)

Ich fahre die Ergon griffe (die einfachen ohne Hoernchen) und habe dazu ein paar Handschuhe von PI mit einem Gelpolster auf dem Handballen, Eingeschlaffene Finger/Hände fast weg


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

die speci teilchen helfen mir ins gegenteil, die hände werden schneller taub. iss wie immer sehr individuell, genau wie die anderen sensiblen kontaktstellen am bike. der sattel auf dem slayer schein ok zu sein, ich werde für sonntag allerdings wahrscheinlich mal die thomson stütze und den aliante vom stumpi ausprobieren, das spart vielleicht auch noch ein paar gramm. und die reifen werden am sonntag gegen andere ersetzt.


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Jupp das mit dem Helfen ins Gegenteil habe ich auch schon gehört.
Aber meine Anatomie schein Speci BG freundlich zu sein  habe auch den Speci Avatar  
Endlich kein eingeschlafener Pillermann mehr!


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

wer fährt eigentlich am sonntag in der langsameren gruppe mit???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2007)

was hilft gegen Wadenkrämpfe?  Bin etwas unzufrieden, bin eben meine kleine schnelle Strassenrunde gefahren (25,6km bei 333hm) um mal zu schaun obs wie letzes Jahr noch unter einer std geht. Unter einer std hat gepasst, nur hab ich letztes Jahr keinen Krampf davon bekommen  eigentlich wollte ich sie ja direkt nochmal fahren bevors zum Vadder essen fahre, aber ich glaub unter den Umständen lasse ich das lieber


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

magnesium


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

langsamer fahren


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> magnesium



Jupp und viel Obscht essen

Und Gemüse natürlich


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2007)

Calium nicht vergessen  

Kalium gehört zu den wichtigsten Elektrolyten der Körperflüssigkeit und ist für die Steuerung der Muskeltätigkeit mitverantwortlich. Bei Leistungssportlern kann es durch übermäßiges Ausschwitzen von Kalium zu Krämpfen und Erschöpfungszuständen kommen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalium#Bedeutung_f.C3.BCr_den_K.C3.B6rper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> magnesium





mzaskar schrieb:


> Calium nicht vergessen
> 
> Kalium gehört zu den wichtigsten Elektrolyten der Körperflüssigkeit und ist für die Steuerung der Muskeltätigkeit mitverantwortlich. Bei Leistungssportlern kann es durch übermäßiges Ausschwitzen von Kalium zu Krämpfen und Erschöpfungszuständen kommen.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalium#Bedeutung_f.C3.BCr_den_K.C3.B6rper



Hilft aber alles nur, wenn man es vorher einnimmt.


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

DIMB, quo vadis:

immerhin kenne ich jetzt, durch Mitlesen im Open Trails Forum, wenigstens den Forumsnamen von dem, um den es da wohl geht...


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer fährt eigentlich am sonntag in der langsameren gruppe mit???



Ich hoffe, ich kann überhaupt mit...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer fährt eigentlich am sonntag in der langsameren gruppe mit???



*meld*


meine Wade schmerzt


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer fährt eigentlich am sonntag in der langsameren gruppe mit???



Wo wird denn gefahren??


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo wird denn gefahren??



ahh sehe schon im schönen Taunus .... leider nicht (mehr) meine Gegend. Wünsche allen aber einen schönen Spass und lasst mir die Wanderer am Feldberg am Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> DIMB, quo vadis:
> 
> immerhin kenne ich jetzt, durch Mitlesen im Open Trails Forum, wenigstens den Forumsnamen von dem, um den es da wohl geht...



juchhu  , ähm ich meinte natürlich yippieh


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ahh sehe schon im schönen Taunus .... leider nicht (mehr) meine Gegend. Wünsche allen aber einen schönen Spass und lasst mir die Wanderer am Feldberg am Leben



keine angst, den feldberg lassen wir am sonntag in ruhe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2007)

iggis Laufräder sind da  das ging ja fix.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich kann überhaupt mit...



Ach Gerdi, was is denn los?


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ahh sehe schon im schönen Taunus .... leider nicht (mehr) meine Gegend. Wünsche allen aber einen schönen Spass und lasst mir die Wanderer am Feldberg am Leben



Was hatte Dich denn hier am schönen Taunus verweilen lassen?


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Gerdi, was is denn los?



Mein Blauer ist immer noch defekt, Tommi. Bringe ihn heute ins Krankenhaus.


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> juchu  , ähm ich meinte natürlich yippieh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Blauer ist immer noch defekt, Tommi. Bringe ihn heute ins Krankenhaus.



Ach Gerdi, was hat denn Dein Blauer? Immer noch das Lager? Konntest Du es doch nicht selbst tauschen? 

Ich hab' übrigens meinen verkratzten RoCC Rahmen vorhin zum Lackierer gebracht. Man kann die Schrammen mittels Spot-Repair-Technik ausbessern


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Juli 2007)

MEINE LAUFRÄDER SIND DA  

Gestern bestellt und heut schon da  

die sehn richtig toll aus


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Gerdi, was hat denn Dein Blauer? Immer noch das Lager? Konntest Du es doch nicht selbst tauschen?
> 
> Ich hab' übrigens meinen verkratzten RoCC Rahmen vorhin zum Lackierer gebracht. Man kann die Schrammen mittels Spot-Repair-Technik ausbessern



Glück gehabt, Tommi! 

Mein Hinterrad wackelt auch nach Austausch der Gleitlager noch genauso. Die Wippe ist an einem Lager schon recht angefressen. Entweder es liegt daran, oder es ist noch was anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> MEINE LAUFRÄDER SIND DA
> 
> Gestern bestellt und heut schon da
> 
> die sehn richtig toll aus



Klasse! Jetzt müssen sie nur noch möglichst lange halten.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klasse! Jetzt müssen sie nur noch möglichst lange halten.




ich hoffs doch  
das Wochenende ist gerettet!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2007)

dann kannst du ja am Sonntag mitfahren wenn noch n Plätzchen frei ist bei der DIMB Tour


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *meld*
> 
> 
> meine Wade schmerzt


Du in der langsamen Gruppe? Ich glaub es donnert!  

Nochmal für alle: Es wird keine explizit langsamere Gruppe geben. Wir werden zwei Gruppen bilden, wovon die eine dann etwas schneller (mit Fux und mir), die andere etwas langsamer (mit Rainer und Wolfgang) fahren wird. Gerast wird aber wohl in keiner Gruppe werden und durch die zwei Guides pro Gruppe kann im Bedarfsfall die Gruppe nochmal geteilt werden. Die eine Gruppenbildung machen wir vor Ort am Wernerplatz am Sonntag.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2007)

wird schon 

jetzt geh ich erst mal zu meinem Vadder --> lecker essen (kochen und) essen


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

So wieder da *keuch*
Bin eben mal nach Ou gesprintet...
Ver misse ein bissi mein großes Kettenblatt


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Juli 2007)

tschöö leutz muss jetzt schaffen......


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was hatte Dich denn hier am schönen Taunus verweilen lassen?



ca. 15 Jahre meines Lebens im schönen Frankfurt ) bevor ich als Wirtschaftsflüchtling in die Schweiz bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Hinterrad wackelt auch nach Austausch der Gleitlager noch genauso. Die Wippe ist an einem Lager schon recht angefressen. Entweder es liegt daran, oder es ist noch was anderes...



Ui, Ui, Ui, klingt ja nicht besonders gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

So Leutz, alles gepackt, das FR ist ready ... der Alpencross kann losgehen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leutz, alles gepackt, das FR ist ready ... der Alpencross kann losgehen


Wünsche dir viel Spaß, komm gesund und glücklich wieder!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leutz, alles gepackt, das FR ist ready ... der Alpencross kann losgehen



viel Spass, wo gehts denn rüber


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ans Nik kommen wohl erstmal die Syntace GripZ.



du bist aber noch kein richtiger niColai jünger


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Zu Hkn:
> Stimmt auch wieder



dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2007)

@wahltho : viel spaß, gutes wetter und kommt alle gesund wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> viel Spass, wo gehts denn rüber



Ist ein gemässigter Ostalpencross in sechs Etappen von Alpenevent organisisiert:

Ruhpolding - Leogang - Rauris - Großkirchheim - Silian  - Auronzo - Misurinase


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2007)

tgdmhkn !


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit Gel-Polstern habe ich meine Handeinschlafprobleme wesentlich reduziert. Muß ich mir also doch mal anschauen!



hmm, ob es bei mir wirklich besser geworden ist von den gel dingern weiß ich garnicht 100%ig. es gibt tage da schlafen sie garnicht ein und tage da dauernd. und das beium gleichen rad (hab ja nur eins) und den selben handschuhen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

@All: Danke für die Grüße, bin aber noch bis heute abend hier und drehe nachher noch eine Runde im Taunus


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @All: Danke für die Grüße, bin aber noch bis heute abend hier und drehe nachher noch eine Runde im Taunus



wann ist nachher ?


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leutz, alles gepackt, das FR ist ready ... der Alpencross kann losgehen



Beneide Dich!  Wann geht es morgen los?


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> tgdmhkn !



logo...wobei auch ich nach nur 5 stunden schlaf wieder ran musste...puh hier wirds grad grau am himmel. wenn das wetter wirklich morgen besser werden soll, dann muss es sich aber beeilen


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist ein gemässigter Ostalpencross in sechs Etappen von Alpenevent organisisiert:
> 
> Ruhpolding - Leogang - Rauris - Großkirchheim - Silian  - Auronzo - Misurinase



grüß meine mutti wenn du in ruhpolding startest


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @All: Danke für die Grüße, bin aber noch bis heute abend hier und drehe nachher noch eine Runde im Taunus



auch von mir viel spaß...wenn du mal nicht viel fährst


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> logo...wobei auch ich nach nur 5 stunden schlaf wieder ran musste...puh hier wirds grad grau am himmel. wenn das wetter wirklich morgen besser werden soll, dann muss es sich aber beeilen



Heute Morgen war es schon wesentlich wärmer als gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> grüß meine mutti wenn du in ruhpolding startest



und ich dachte, Du wärst hier aus der Gegend.


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Huhu Hkn 

Hab auch n paar Tropfen abbekommen...war aber eh schon durchgeschwitzt


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und ich dachte, Du wärst hier aus der Gegend.



bin ich...echter frankfurter bub, nur meine mutti ist vor 18 jahren da runter gezogen...


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Huhu Hkn
> 
> Hab auch n paar Tropfen abbekommen...war aber eh schon durchgeschwitzt



biste nicht so schnell gefahren das die tropfen beim auftreffen verdampft sind?  ach stimmt das große kettenblatt fehlt


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Du in der langsamen Gruppe? Ich glaub es donnert!
> 
> Nochmal für alle: Es wird keine explizit langsamere Gruppe geben. Wir werden zwei Gruppen bilden, wovon die eine dann etwas schneller (mit Fux und mir), die andere etwas langsamer (mit Rainer und Wolfgang) fahren wird. Gerast wird aber wohl in keiner Gruppe werden und durch die zwei Guides pro Gruppe kann im Bedarfsfall die Gruppe nochmal geteilt werden. Die eine Gruppenbildung machen wir vor Ort am Wernerplatz am Sonntag.



 ich verstehe das nicht, es wird keine schnelle und langsame gruppe geben, lediglich eine die etwas schneller als die andere fährt?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wann ist nachher ?



Ich schätze so gegen 15:00 Uhr. Ich wollte erstmal ein Stück mit meiner Gattin biken. Das ist dann aber vom Tempo her erstmal langsam...


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich schätze so gegen 15:00 Uhr. Ich wollte erstmal ein Stück mit meiner Gattin biken. Das ist dann aber vom Tempo her erstmal langsam...



da bin ich noch hier auf a*****  

muß eh erst mal die lage zu hause checken. mein fraa ist seit gestern 10.00 uhr auf a***** und immer noch da  . hat grade angerufen. geh mal davon aus, dass sie nachher ins koma fällt und erst morgen früh aufwacht. dann hätte ich zeit zum biken ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann hätte ich zeit zum biken ...



Können ja später nochmal sehen 

Also irgendwie sollte ich versuchen, noch die 22 Posts für die 1.000 vollzukriegen, bevor ich auf den Alpencross geh


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Können ja später nochmal sehen
> 
> Also irgendwie sollte ich versuchen, noch die 22 Posts für die 1.000 vollzukriegen, bevor ich auf den Alpencross geh



 

Wann geht es morgen los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich verstehe das nicht, es wird keine schnelle und langsame gruppe geben, lediglich eine die etwas schneller als die andere fährt?!


Genau so ist es. Ich möchte einfach nicht soweit schwraz-weiß malen, daß eine Gruppe wie bescheuert durch die Berge knallt und die andere im Fußgängertempo dahin rollt. Bei großen Gruppen, die sich großteils auch nicht vorher kennen, ist es immer schwierig vorher zu sagen, wer wirklich wie schnell ist. Häufig sagen die Leute auch, sie wären ja so unheimlich langsam, nur um dann in der langsamen Gruppe vorn zu fahren. Daher werden wir die Gruppe von 30 Mann/Frau eben am Sonntag entsprechend meiner Aussage in eine etwas schnellere und eine weniger schnelle Gruppe aufteilen. Es müssen aber zwei etwa gleich große Gruppen entstehen, deren Geschwindigkeit sich dann am jeweilig gruppenlangsamsten orientiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wann geht es morgen los?



Werde in der Früh so gegen 06:30 Uhr hier losfahren, muss dann noch zunächst meinen Kollegen in Oberreifenberg einsammeln. Dann geht es in einem Rutsch nach Ruhpolding. Ein paar Bundesländer bekommen Ferien, zwar keine grossen, daber trotzdem

Der erste Tourtag ist dann Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

@DIMB-Tour-Teilnehmer: Euch wünsche ich jedenfalls auch eine schöne Tour


----------



## caroka (13. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dort sind aber hauptsächlich die kritiker vertreten. die "anderen" wollen keine schlammschlacht in der öffentlichkeit austragen und halten sich zurück.
> die wahren hintergründe werden wir wohl kaum erfahren  ...



Ich kann mir nicht wirklich ein Urteil bilden. Ich sehe in dem Fred auch nur die Kritiker. Würde mich freuen, wenn hier mehr zusammengetragen wird, um sich ein objektives Urteil bilden zu können.


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Ahrg mein Singelspeeder ärgert mich !
Bekomme das Innenlager nicht aus dem Rahmen geschraubt.
Ist das n Linksgewinde oä?


----------



## caroka (13. Juli 2007)

Wahltho ich wünsche Dir jetzt schon mal einen schönen AlpenX. Ich weiß nicht wann ich hier wieder mal reinschauen kann. Also viel Spass und komm gesund wieder, doch davon gehe ich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hottube (13. Juli 2007)

Hi,

Ist das n Linksgewinde oä?

-> ja beide Lagerseiten jeweils entgegen der Kurbeldrehrichtung lösen

daher richtig vermutet eins Links eins Rechts Gewinde


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ahrg mein Singelspeeder ärgert mich !
> Bekomme das Innenlager nicht aus dem Rahmen geschraubt.
> Ist das n Linksgewinde oä?



Rechts ist bei mir (Shim XT) ein Linksgewinde und vice versa.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht wirklich ein Urteil bilden. Ich sehe in dem Fred auch nur die Kritiker. Würde mich freuen, wenn hier mehr zusammengetragen wird, um sich ein objektives Urteil bilden zu können.


Ich möchte das wirklich nicht hier im Forum breit treten. Da ist viel persönliches und zwischenmenschliches zu Bruch gegangen und vieles beruht auf Anschuldigungen, die schwer nachzuweisen sind. Daher werde ich vorerst nicht mehr als das bisher offizielle ins Forum schreiben. Wer an Details interessiert ist, erfährt die gern von mir persönlich am Sonntag oder Montag in nicht-schriftlicher Form.


----------



## Milass (13. Juli 2007)

Viel Spass auf dem AlpenX Thomas 

Wuerd ich nur zu gern auch machen...


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Rechts ist bei mir (Shim XT) ein Linksgewinde und vice versa.



Steht hier auf Seite 4.


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

hottube schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ist das n Linksgewinde oä?
> 
> ...



Bei den Pedalen stimmt das: Rechts ein Rechtsgewinde und vice versa. Beim Innenlager ist es genau umgekehrt...


----------



## hottube (13. Juli 2007)

bei den neuen Schimanos ist es ganz einfach, da ist ja ein Pfeil drauf.


----------



## hottube (13. Juli 2007)

mal ne Frage meinerseits

wie lang fährt man von der Hohen Mark nach Eppstein? 
wie ist die schnellste Route?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juli 2007)

hottube schrieb:


> mal ne Frage meinerseits
> 
> wie lang fährt man von der Hohen Mark nach Eppstein?
> wie ist die schnellste Route?


Fahrrad etwa 50-60 min, Auto etwa 20 min. Route logischerweise verschieden.   Welche brauchst du?


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

wie du brauchst mit dem auto länger als mit rad?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Jetzt habter mich verwirrt  watt denn nu?

Ne Rohrzange ist aber vielleicht nicht das ideale Werkzeug


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Jetzt habter mich verwirrt  watt denn nu?
> 
> Ne Rohrzange ist aber vielleicht nicht das ideale Werkzeug



rechte Seite mit dem Uhrzeiger lösen, links umgekehrt. Comprende?

So, nun aber in die Tupperklinik!


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Ok hat google auch gemeint


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Ach verfluchte Sch**** !! Es geht nicht ab!


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ach verfluchte Sch**** !! Es geht nicht ab!



wenn der rahmen was älter ist, ist das mitunter nicht wirklich einfach. am besten mal über nen längeren zeitraum in brunox baden. und lass die rohrzange weg, davon gehts kapott.
hol dir ein innenlagerschlüssel, ab aufs lager, mit nem schnellspanner fixieren, sonst rutschst du in einer tour ab und dann kräftig in die richtige richtung. evtl auf den gabelschlüssel ein paar schläge mit nem gummi oder kunststoffhammer und es flutscht.

viel spaß.


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Also die Linke Seite geht im Gegenuhrzeigersinn ab....
Die Rechte(Antriebsseite) dann nach rechts? 
Der Rahmen ist alt in WD40 geflutet.
Und bin mir nicht sicher ob es dafür überhaupt Werkzeug gibt ;(


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

dann brings zum händler und geb ihm ein paar euro für die kaffeekasse. alles andere ist käse.


----------



## Maggo (13. Juli 2007)

so, frage in die runde:

wer hat ein paar flatpedals über, die er mir für ne woche oder so mal ausleihen kann/will. ich würde nur ungern welche kaufen und dann feststellen, dass ich damit nicht zurecht komme. ansonsten gibt es kauftips? günstig aber guter grip, wenn die nach nem viertel jahr hin sind wäre es auch egal.

warum geht die hibike seite heute nicht?


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Tioga Mx Pro...allerdings sind sie nicht die günstigsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hottube (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo Kater,

eigentlich dachte ich daran meinem Auto das dereckige Rad zu erspahren, 
aber 60 min + 30 min einfache Strecke, ... 
ich werd's Auto nehmen und Dich am Sonntag über die Radstrecke befragen.




> Fahrrad etwa 50-60 min, Auto etwa 20 min. Route logischerweise verschieden.  Welche brauchst du?


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)




----------



## wondermike (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Was'n los? Steht's so schlimm um das Blaue?


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Genau erzähl?!

Btw:
WM wie gehts denn deinem Flügel?


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Genau erzähl?!
> 
> Btw:
> WM wie gehts denn deinem Flügel?



Genau Wm: Geht`s Flattern schon wieder ein wenig?

Ansonsten: In nomine Patris, et Filii, et Spiritus Sancti. Amen.


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Kann kein Latein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

Also: Mein Blauer ist anscheinend komplett hinüber!  Insgesamt instabil...  Dabei bin ich letztes Kh so gut wie noch nie um die Spitzkehren gekommen! 

Morgen wird Trek bei Denfeld sein. Da will er es ihm mal vorführen. Ich werde auch hinfahren und versuchen `nen neuen Rahmen (mehr Federweg, mehr Reifenfreiheit, stabiler (oder Tim?)) auszuhandeln.

In den Stufenheckwagen, den ich mir leihen konnte, paßte nur ein Rad. D.h. mein Ht ist jetzt in WI. 

Wenn ich in HG war fahre ich weiter nach Ffm. zu Mainbike. Habe mir das Ler FR reserviert.

Bis 10 Uhr Hm schaffe ich also keinesfalls.  Fahren will ich aber auf jeden Fall! Wenn jemand erst später am Nachmittag fährt, bitte melden.


----------



## wondermike (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also: Mein Blauer ist anscheinend komplett hinüber!  Insgesamt instabil...  Dabei bin ich letztes Kh so gut wie noch nie um die Spitzkehren gekommen!



Na, dann passt das doch. Mit so einer Art Gelenk im Tretlager müsste das mit den Spitzkehren doch richtig gut laufen...


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Kann kein Latein



Ich kann nur, was man als guter Christ wissen muß!  

Und so Sachen wie: Alea jacta est, moreturi te salutant, ... Gutes Asterix Latein. 

Naja noch son Studiumssch... wie "quod erat demonstrandum"...

Und was viel besser ist: googeln!


----------



## wondermike (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Genau erzähl?!
> 
> Btw:
> WM wie gehts denn deinem Flügel?



Wer ist denn WM?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jedenfalls geht es meinem Arm schon deutlich besser. Durfte mich ja diese Woche auch schon wieder auf der A***** verlustieren. Bei dem schönen Wetter heute ist bei mir sogar zum ersten Mal wieder sowas wie Lust aufs Biken aufgekommen. Wird aber noch ein paar Wochen dauern, bis daraus was wird.


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na, dann passt das doch. Mit so einer Art Gelenk im Tretlager müsste das mit den Spitzkehren doch richtig gut laufen...



Egal, ob Du schon wieder flattern kannst, oder nicht, es geht Dir auf jeden Fall schon wieder *zu* gut!


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Wie das Bike ist instabil?
Lagersitze ausgeschlagen oder watt? Carbon aufgetüddelt?


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Egal, ob Du schon wieder flattern kannst, oder nicht, es geht Dir auf jeden Fall schon wieder *zu* gut!


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Wie das Bike ist instabil?
> Lagersitze ausgeschlagen oder watt? Carbon aufgetüddelt?



Blauer -> Carboflexi


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Na dann einfach mal n bissi auf die Tränendrüse drücken und auf Kulanz hoffen 

Trek macht doch schon lange mit Carbon rum die werden da bestimmt was machen können


----------



## wondermike (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Egal, ob Du schon wieder flattern kannst, oder nicht, es geht Dir auf jeden Fall schon wieder *zu* gut!



Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Tut mir natürlich leid, dass Dein Tupper-Dings die Grätsche gemacht hat. Ich hoffe Du kriegst Ersatz und dass das Dings im dritten Anlauf dann hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Ach der Gerd meint das nicht so  Der kann das ab 

Hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich Carbongegner bin?


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Na dann einfach mal n bissi auf die Tränendrüse drücken und auf Kulanz hoffen
> 
> Trek macht doch schon lange mit Carbon rum die werden da bestimmt was machen können





wondermike schrieb:


> Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Tut mir natürlich leid, dass Dein Tupper-Dings die Grätsche gemacht hat. Ich hoffe Du kriegst Ersatz und dass das Dings im dritten Anlauf dann hält.



Ich find das Rad immer noch toll, bin aber sehr froh, dass es auf den Rahmen lebenslange Garantie gibt! 

Ansonsten: Alles im Lot!  Bisschen doof ist es aber schon: Will ja nicht nur DIMB-Tour, TT, usw. fahren, sondern bin auch für meinen A******weg drauf angewiesen. Mein altes Ht ist nicht wirklich ein Ersatz.

Schade, dass ich noch nichts Langbeiniges habe!


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich find das Rad immer noch toll, bin aber sehr froh, dass es auf den Rahmen *lebenslange Garantie* gibt!
> 
> Ansonsten: Alles im Lot!  Bisschen doof ist es aber schon: Will ja nicht nur DIMB-Tour, TT, usw. fahren, sondern bin auch für meinen A******weg drauf angewiesen. Mein altes Ht ist nicht wirklich ein Ersatz.
> 
> Schade, dass ich noch nichts Langbeiniges habe!


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ach der Gerd meint das nicht so  Der kann das ab
> 
> Hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich Carbongegner bin?



Genau!

Ich bin weiterhin Carbonfan!!!


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Teufelszeug


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

der Stoff aus dem Träume sind! :schwärm:


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube nur an Carbonstahl!


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur an Carbonstahl!



zu hart, bricht ja fast genauso schnell wie Alu.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also: Mein Blauer ist anscheinend komplett hinüber!



Mein aufrichtiges Beileid Gerd - Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es so schlimm um Dein Trek steht  

P.S: Alea jacta *sunt* (plural, da "*Die* Würfel sind gefallen")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zu hart, bricht ja fast genauso schnell wie Alu.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin weiterhin Carbonfan!!!



Na dann ist ein Ni*c*olai ja genau das Richtige für Dich


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann ist ein Ni*c*olai ja genau das Richtige für Dich



Ob die mir `nen Nik aus Karbon Makhen?! 






ja, ja, schon gut, Nicolai. Ob ich das nochmal akzeptiere?


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> .... Bisschen doof ist es aber schon: Will ja nicht nur DIMB-Tour, TT, usw. fahren, sondern bin auch für meinen A******weg drauf angewiesen. Mein altes Ht ist nicht wirklich ein Ersatz.
> Schade, dass ich noch nichts Langbeiniges habe!


Du Pechsittich Das Angebot hinsichtlich dem klaane Schwazze steht nach wie vor. 
... wg. morgen nachmittag ...  .. weniger als 50%


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

@Gerd:

Kommen auf das Nic dann auch Nobby Nics drauf?


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @Gerd:
> 
> Kommen auf das Nic dann auch Nobby Nics drauf?



Das werde ich wohl flexibel handhaben: Im Taunus Nobby Niks, am Gardasee Bik Betty,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> @Gerd:
> 
> Kommen auf das Nic dann auch Nobby Nics drauf?



Klar gehören auf ein Nic Nobby Nics


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

So jetzt habe ich aber endgültig alles beisammen für morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2007)

Noch 15...


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar gehören auf ein Nic Nobby Nics



Blöd ist nur, dass es den UST nur bis 2,25 gibt.

Hey, hab gerade gesehen, dass es den Fat Albert (2,35) auch in UST, sogar mit Snakeskin gibt! 

Den vorne und den NN hinten!


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Blöd ist nur, dass es den UST nur bis 2,25 gibt.
> 
> Hey, hab gerade gesehen, dass es den Fat Albert *(3,35) *auch in UST, sogar mit Snakeskon gibt!
> 
> Den vorne und den NN hinten!



Negativ  

2,35" Und ich wünsche dir schon mal viel Spaß den FA in Snakeskin auf den UST zu popeln


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Juli 2007)

moin leutz

@ gerd
sag mal mach deine reba irgentwelche Geräusche wie z.B knacken beim bremsen??


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Negativ
> 
> 2,35" Und ich wünsche dir schon mal viel Spaß den FA in Snakeskin auf den UST zu popeln



Jemand, der einen UST auf eine Bontrager-Felge bekommt, bekommt ihn auch auf jede andere Felge!!!


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

*hust* Snakeskin ist abartig ! Ohne Reifenheber kannst du das vergessen...und selbst mit habe ich 2 abgebrochen!

Aber vielleicht gehts bei der 823 ja leichter als bei meiner Crossland ?


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin leutz
> 
> @ gerd
> sag mal mach deine reba irgentwelche Geräusche wie z.B knacken beim bremsen??



Ääh, beim Bremsen nicht. Sie ist leider noch nicht gewartet worden und scheppert hörbar in Wurzelpassagen und so... Beim letzten Umbau sagten sie mir auch, es wäre etwas mit der Gabelkrone, was aber Rockshox reparieren würde. Außerdem funktioniert das U-Turn nicht mehr. Habe es länger nicht benutzt und als ich dann mal wieder wollte, ging`s nicht mehr.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2007)

ach Gerd, was machst du nur für Sachen, mein Beileid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Juli 2007)

oh cool
naja passt schon ....


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> *hust* Snakeskin ist abartig ! Ohne Reifenheber kannst du das vergessen...und selbst mit habe ich 2 abgebrochen!



Schau Dir meine Fingerchen an, bin kein Grobmotoriker!  

`Tschuldige,  hatte bei der Bontrager Felge regelmäßig das Gefühl, jeden Moment bricht der Heber. Welche Heber hast Du denn zerbrochen? Ich hatte die Michelin, habe mir dann aber die von Schwalbe geholt.


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oh cool
> naja passt schon ....



Es hört sich so an, als ob der Steuersatz Spiel hätte. Hat er aber nicht!


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Juli 2007)

so
hier mal en bild wie mein Laufrad ausieht
P.S so sieht jeden zweite Speiche aus...


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Juli 2007)

aber ich hab ja jetzt meine neuen Laufräder.....  
heut mim sebastian montiert...


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Du Pechsittich Das Angebot hinsichtlich dem klaane Schwazze steht nach wie vor.
> ... wg. morgen nachmittag ...  .. weniger als 50%



whow, >= 0!


----------



## Arachne (13. Juli 2007)

@Thomas: So wird das nicht mit dem Kilo.

Habe mir heute die Pedaliéro mit dem FR-Bericht und die aktuelle mitgenommen.

Bei mainbike hatten sie gerade eine Kiste mit `ner M4 zur Inspektion und haben mir wieder ihre Bedenken geschildert: a) vier Kolben stellen sich nie gleichzeitig zurück, b) andere Bremsen (Formula, Avid) haben einen größeren Spalt zwischen Bremsbelag und Scheibe, c) die neuen Bremssättel sind silber und nicht mehr schwarz.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Juli 2007)

tschöö leutz ich geh in die koje.... n8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juli 2007)

@ Thomas: wünsch dir viel Spass und komm gesund wieder 

@ all: gute Nacht  um 7 is die Nacht rum und dann wird geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schau Dir meine Fingerchen an, bin kein Grobmotoriger!
> 
> `Tschuldige,  hatte bei der Bontrager Felge regelmäßig das Gefühl, jeden Moment bricht der Heber. Welche Heber hast Du denn zerbrochen? Ich hatte die Michelin, habe mir dann aber die von Schwalbe geholt.



Glaub mir du wirst deine Fingerchen verfluchen  Bei Snakeskin brauchste richtige Pranken und/oder den Hulk als Helferlein


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Glaub mir du wirst deine Fingerchen verfluchen  Bei Snakeskin brauchste richtige Pranken und/oder den Hulk als Helferlein


Will mir morgen mal den Fat-Albert (hatte ich mal besorgt) auf mein Speci aufziehen, mal schauen. Die NN konnte ich bisher ohne Hebelchen etc. von der Felge ziehen.
Da ich nur einen (1 Stück) Fat-Albert habe: es ist wohl sinnvoller, den vorne aufzuziehen und den NN (2,4er) hinten zu belassen als anders herum ?

@wahltho: schönen Urlaub (danach mußt Du mir mal erläutern, wie Du es organisatorisch hinbekommst, mit Familie und Schaffe-Schaffe noch so viel zu biken )


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Der normale ist kein Thema aber der UST Snakeskin ist fies


----------



## MTK-Cube (13. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> whow, >= 0!


 Bei Dir ist das Glas immer 1/4 voll, statt 3/4 leer 

Edit: Gute N8 zusammen.


----------



## Tech3 (13. Juli 2007)

Nacht


----------



## caroka (13. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich möchte das wirklich nicht hier im Forum breit treten. Da ist viel persönliches und zwischenmenschliches zu Bruch gegangen und vieles beruht auf Anschuldigungen, die schwer nachzuweisen sind. Daher werde ich vorerst nicht mehr als das bisher offizielle ins Forum schreiben. Wer an Details interessiert ist, erfährt die gern von mir persönlich am Sonntag oder Montag in nicht-schriftlicher Form.



Ich meinte auch kein Statement von den "Insidern". Ich finde das Verhalten des alten Vorstandes und Dir, nichts des internen Streites nach außen zu tragen, richtig. Nein, ich meine andere Freds in denen das Thema noch diskutiert wird, die ich aber noch nicht gelesen habe. Ich möchte mir möglichst viele Seiten betrachten, um mir dann annähernd ein Bild machen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

So gehe auch pennen damit ich moin fit für Maggo bin


----------



## arkonis (14. Juli 2007)

gude, ab heute hab ich wieder mehr Zeit zum biken  ..etwas mehr... 
gabs was in letzter Zeit ?


----------



## arkonis (14. Juli 2007)

mein Steuersatz wackelt immer noch, trotz genügend abstand der krallenschraube zum steuerrohr


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juli 2007)

hottube schrieb:


> ich werd's Auto nehmen und Dich am Sonntag über die Radstrecke befragen.


Sind etwas unter 20 km und 300 hm ab Hohemark und theoretisch mußt du nur der Markierung blauer Balken folgen. Sprich von der Hohemark in Richtung Emmighaushütte den breiten Weg hoch bis Falkenstein. Da fahr ich meist unter Vermeidung des Straßenverkehrs in Richtung Reichenbachtal weiter und dann über die B8 und um den Romberg rum zum KTC an der Ölmühle. Von dort dann runter zum Rettershof und nach Fischbach. Man kann aber auch ab Falkenstein durch Königstein durch fahren in Richtung Rettershof. Dürfte kürzer sein, da direkter, aber definitiv mehr Chance umgefahren zu werden. Ab Fischbach fährt man dann entweder im Verkehr die B455 bis Eppstein, nimmt den parallel verlaufenden Trail (wie gesagt mit blauem Balken markiert) oder fährt die Bergstaße hoch und an der Bank rechts rüber am Staufen entlang nach Eppstein.
Auto ist sicher bequemer und bedeutet für dich am Tagesende 40 km weniger (+ evtl. Weg zur Hohemark), was schon nicht wenig ist, bei dem was da am Sonntag kommt.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, frage in die runde:
> 
> wer hat ein paar flatpedals über, die er mir für ne woche oder so mal ausleihen kann/will. ich würde nur ungern welche kaufen und dann feststellen, dass ich damit nicht zurecht komme. ansonsten gibt es kauftips? günstig aber guter grip, wenn die nach nem viertel jahr hin sind wäre es auch egal.
> 
> warum geht die hibike seite heute nicht?



ich hab noch meine shimano mx 30 - die kannste gerne mal zum testen haben...funktionieren noch wie neue - mir waren die pins am ende zu kurz, bin leider das ein oder andere mal abgerutscht.

die die ich zur zeit haben sind die mördergripper, leider reißen die wenn es dumm wird auch richtig die waade auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

Moin,

hatte mich gestern nicht mehr abgemeldet 



Arachne schrieb:


> Habe mir heute die Pedaliéro mit dem FR-Bericht und die aktuelle mitgenommen.



 - Sorry, hatte gar nicht mehr dran gedacht an den Bericht - Mea maxima culpa 

Zu den Hope:

Ja, die neuen Bremssättel und Hebel sind in silber - Drei meiner vier Hopes sind doch auch in silber, aber Du hast mich bisher glaube ich immer nur mit dem FR gesehen 

Die Probleme kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen - Meine Hopes funktionieren in jeder perfekt und wenn Hope von der Qualität so bleibt, werde mir nie wieder andere Scheiben kaufen, resp. auch noch alle anderen Bikes auf Hope umrüsten (es fehlen noch zwei  ).

Hatte am Freitag noch länger wegen einer anderen Sache mit GoCycle telefoniert und hatte denen die Aversion von Mainbike gegen Hope erzählt. Die haben nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt (über den Bericht von Mainbike  ). Entspricht komplett nicht ihren Erfahrungen und die beziehen alle anderen namhaften Hersteller mit ein.

Aber ich sach' da ab jetzt nichts mehr zu, denn so wie Du Material vernichtest, vernichtest Du bestimmt auch noch Bremsen, egal von welchem Hersteller und dann bin ich hinterher schuld


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

So Leutz,...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

... sorry ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

... aber....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

... jetzt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

... spame...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

... ich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

... mich ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

... zum ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

1.000ndsten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

Post


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

... in ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

... diesem ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

... Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

Hat ja genau gepasst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2007)

... und Tschüss bis nächste Woche Sonntag


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2007)

tu, was du nicht lassen kannst ...

gute reise !

moin !


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2007)

hauptsache die k-frage ist bis nächsten sonntag gelöst ...


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2007)

so, jetzt erst mal den fred aufarbeiten ...


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2007)

hey caro ! dein posting im dimb-fred trifft die sache auf den punkt "."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...dann bin ich hinterher schuld



Guten Morgen!

Bist Du sowieso, da kommst Du gar nicht mehr drum herum! 

Schönen Urlaub, komm heil wieder!


----------



## fUEL (14. Juli 2007)

Moin,
kann unmöglich so viel nachlesen und muss schon wieder koffer packen - wünsch euch ne gute Zeit bis Mittwoch dann und bleibt xsund.

@ gerd steckachse = neues Hinterrad, mindestens neue nabe und einspeichen.

Glaub nicht daß Du es brauchen wirst -  ich hab es nicht bestellt, da ich die Laufräder, die ich habe verwenden will.

Beim Platten brauchst Du auch mehr Zeit und Werkzeug und je mehr Scheibengröße und Features etc, desto schwerer wird das grüne Monster mit goldenen Scheiben.( Hast Du die Kontaktlinsen verloren?)

Gruß Frank


----------



## fUEL (14. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und Tschüss bis nächste Woche Sonntag


schönen urlaub!!!!


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann unmöglich so viel nachlesen und muss schon wieder koffer packen - wünsch euch ne gute Zeit bis Mittwoch dann und bleibt xsund.
> 
> Gruß Frank



kaum da und schon wieder weg  

du solltest dir wenigstens die sache mit der dimb mal kurz reinziehen ! der vorstand ist komplett zurückgetreten


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann unmöglich so viel nachlesen und muss schon wieder koffer packen - wünsch euch ne gute Zeit bis Mittwoch dann und bleibt xsund.
> 
> @ gerd steckachse = neues Hinterrad, mindestens neue nabe und einspeichen.
> ...



Moin Frank,

meine Laufräder werde ich nicht nutzen können, weil zumindest vorne eine Steckachse ansteht. Außerdem hatte ich bisher Centerlock. Gibt es bei Hope-Naben aber leider nicht. Bin noch am überlegen...

Mußt Du zum Mädels-gucken?


----------



## fUEL (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin Frank,
> 
> meine Laufräder werde ich nicht nutzen können, weil zumindest vorne eine Steckachse ansteht. Außerdem hatte ich bisher Centerlock. Gibt es bei Hope-Naben aber leider nicht. Bin noch am überlegen...
> 
> Mußt Du zum Mädels-gucken?


 
eischentlich zum klamottegugge 

Dolos waren klasse - wetter eine einzige Katastrophe mit Schnee, Hagel, Starkregen und bei der Abreise sauheiß.

Es war sozusagen Winterpokal extrem im Zeitraffer


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> eischentlich zum klamottegugge
> 
> Dolos waren klasse - wetter eine einzige Katastrophe mit Schnee, Hagel, Starkregen und bei der Abreise sauheiß.
> 
> Es war sozusagen Winterpokal extrem im Zeitraffer



Oha, dann habt ihr euch wahrscheinlich ziemlich dem Wetter fügen müssen!? Seid ihr weniger gefahren (weniger anspruchsvoll, weniger Zeit)?


----------



## fUEL (14. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kaum da und schon wieder weg
> 
> du solltest dir wenigstens die sache mit der dimb mal kurz reinziehen ! der vorstand ist komplett zurückgetreten


 

Das hab ich mitgekriegt.Da ich ja im Verteiler bin.
... find ich das ganz schön traurig.

Vor einigen Monaten sagte der Kater noch....
Der macht das richtig gut und alle haben sich in dem getäuscht, weil der einfach so ein seltsamer Vogel ist waren erst mal alle skeptisch 




das ist ja nun dann auch angebracht gewesen.

Trotzdem möcht ich erst mal die Hintergründe erfahren bevor ich mir ein Urteil erlauben kann.

Hab da aber kein gutes Gefühl, wenn die 3 zurücktreten, daß der zur Besinnung kommt, wenn der so abgedreht ist.

Mal sehen...

gruß Frank

ps. in Miland ist zwischne 30 und 36 Grad vorhergesagt mit Nachttemperaturen über 20 - warum konnt es net umgekehrt sein. Regen, Schnee und Hagel  in Mailand - heiß in de Dolos


----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2007)

moin,

ich kenne mich in solchen sachen leider nicht gut genug aus aber wieso kann der vorsitzende weiter vorsitzender bleiben wenn der rest des vorstands um seinen rücktritt kämpft. 
ich kenne das aus dem aktiengeschäft, da muss dem vorstand und dem aufsichtsrat einmal im jahr entlastung erteilt werden um weiter im amt zu bleiben. korrigiert mich bitte, ic hab den ganzen thread noch nicht gelesen falls ich da was verpasst haben sollte.


----------



## fUEL (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oha, dann habt ihr euch wahrscheinlich ziemlich dem Wetter fügen müssen!? Seid ihr weniger gefahren (weniger anspruchsvoll, weniger Zeit)?


 

Mehr Zeit  
Einige Trails gingen nicht  - Bindelweg war abgesoffen
Es ist ja wie ein Alpencross, Du musst das Tagesziel erreichen oder im Freien übenachten.

Auf der Plattkofelhütte(2308m) angekommen hat es angefangen zu regnen und zu hageln - der Weg weg von dort ist ein toller Trail.-  fühlte sich an wie auf Schmierseife.

Auf dem Passo Pordoi war auf den letzten 400 hm schon Schneefall, oben lag es so 6 bis 8 cm und war lausig kalt.(2239 m)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mehr Zeit
> Einige Trails gingen nicht  - Bindelweg war abgesoffen
> Es ist ja wie ein Alpencross, Du musst das Tagesziel erreichen oder im Freien übenachten.
> 
> ...



klasse, und das bei einem event auf das man sich im vorfeld schon richtig gefreut hat. 

willkommen im sommer 2007.


----------



## fUEL (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oha, dann habt ihr euch wahrscheinlich ziemlich dem Wetter fügen müssen!? Seid ihr weniger gefahren (weniger anspruchsvoll, weniger Zeit)?


 

Mehr Zeit 
Einige Trails gingen nicht - Bindelweg war abgesoffen
Es ist ja wie ein Alpencross, Du musst das Tagesziel erreichen oder im Freien übenachten.

Auf der Plattkofelhütte(2308m) angekommen hat es angefangen zu regnen und zu hageln - der Weg weg von dort ist ein toller Trail.- fühlte sich an wie auf Schmierseife.

Auf dem Passo Pordoi war auf den letzten 400 hm schon Schneefall, oben lag es so 6 bis 8 cm und war lausig kalt.(2239 m)

Passo Falzarego(2105 m) und Limojoch (2172m ) Lüsener Joch ( 2008m), Würzjoch(2006 m ) und Brogles Sattel (2119 m ) waren weitere Stationen.

Am Broglessattel ( 2 Stunden vor Ende des Ronda) wurde das Wetter dann so wie bestellt - warm sonnig und der 


Allergeilste Trail

war dann in Würde zu meistern.

Broglessattel - St. Ulrich Trail 5 - ihr müsst hin.

Es ist ein Traum 

( Hoffentlich schafft es der Lugga, sonst verpasst er was)


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

Morgen!

So erst mal was essen, packen und dann fürn Maggo hübsch machen


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich kenne mich in solchen sachen leider nicht gut genug aus aber wieso kann der vorsitzende weiter vorsitzender bleiben wenn der rest des vorstands um seinen rücktritt kämpft.
> ich kenne das aus dem aktiengeschäft, da muss dem vorstand und dem aufsichtsrat einmal im jahr entlastung erteilt werden um weiter im amt zu bleiben. korrigiert mich bitte, ic hab den ganzen thread noch nicht gelesen falls ich da was verpasst haben sollte.



Welcher Vorsitzende? Der Vorstand bestand aus drei Leuten und die sind alle zurück getreten. Es geht hauptsächlich um das Gebahren des Marketingtypens, der für drei Jahre in sein Amt gewählt wurde. Da sind aber noch ein paar mehr Funktionsträger, die diesen wohl unterstützen...


----------



## fUEL (14. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> So erst mal was essen, packen und dann fürn Maggo hübsch machen


 

Du auch und maggo ??

Ich dachte nur Gerd und Wondermike

oha ich glaub ich muss hier weg ich steh doch auf Frauen


----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2007)

ich kann nix für meine verehrer aus sämtlichen lagern. ich hab da so ne aura.


----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Welcher Vorsitzende? Der Vorstand bestand aus drei Leuten und die sind alle zurück getreten. Es geht hauptsächlich um das Gebahren des Marketingtypens, der für drei Jahre in sein Amt gewählt wurde. Da sind aber noch ein paar mehr Funktionsträger, die diesen wohl unterstützen...



verstanden. meiner meinung nach ist dervorstand aber doch immer scheffe,oder?


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du auch und maggo ??
> 
> Ich dachte nur Gerd und Wondermike
> 
> oha ich glaub ich muss hier weg *ich steh doch auf Frauen*



Jupp dann biste hier falsch




Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin raus, der thread iss mir eindeutig zu hetero.


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> verstanden. meiner meinung nach ist dervorstand aber doch immer scheffe,oder?



Der Vorstand ist Chef, kann aber niemanden ohne Mitgliederversammlung und gemeinschaftlichen Beschluß aus seinen Reihen verbannen. In dem Fall würde ich mal leider sagen, ansonsten ist das sicherlich ne sinnvolle Regelung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mehr Zeit
> Einige Trails gingen nicht - Bindelweg war abgesoffen
> Es ist ja wie ein Alpencross, Du musst das Tagesziel erreichen oder im Freien übenachten.
> 
> ...



Oje, was für ein Abenteuer.  Wenigstens ein würdiger Abschluß!


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Vorstand ist Chef, kann aber niemanden ohne Mitgliederversammlung und gemeinschaftlichen Beschluß aus seinen Reihen verbannen. In dem Fall würde ich mal leider sagen, ansonsten ist das sicherlich ne sinnvolle Regelung.



Ich hab immernoch keine Ahnung was da abgeht 
Immerhin weiß ich das es wohl um den "Erklärbär" geht?


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Ich hab immernoch keine Ahnung was da abgeht
> Immerhin weiß ich das es wohl um den "Erklärbär" geht?



Genau, juchhu, Martin Nettersheim, und dessen für den Vorstand rücksichtslose Art mit der er Änderungen kurzfristig in der DIMB durchboxen will.


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

Gut 

Aber er braucht doch sicher auch ne Mehrheit um die Änderungen durchzusetzen?


----------



## caroka (14. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hey caro ! dein posting im dimb-fred trifft die sache auf den punkt "."



Habe erst mal meine Emotionen rausnehmen müssen. Habe den Post jetzt nochmal editiert und den Punkt durch Worte ersetzt.


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habe erst mal meine Emotionen rausnehmen müssen. Habe den Post jetzt nochmal editiert und den Punkt durch Worte ersetzt.



Toll, ließt doch kaum einer noch, wenn er erstmal den Punkt gesehen hat... 

Ich hab dort jetzt auch meinen Emotionen freien Lauf gelassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Toll, ließt doch kaum einer noch, wenn er erstmal den Punkt gesehen hat...
> 
> Ich hab dort jetzt auch meinen Emotionen freien Lauf gelassen!



Du hast Recht. Das habe ich nicht bedacht. Aber ich glaube zwischen gestern Nacht und heute Morgen haben nicht viele gelesen.


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hast Recht. Das habe ich nicht bedacht. Aber ich glaube zwischen gestern Nacht und heute Morgen haben nicht viele gelesen.



Ich schon, aber ich habe ja das Glück, dass Du die Änderung am weltwichtigsten Kommunikationsplatz kundgetan hast!


----------



## caroka (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich schon, aber ich habe ja das Glück, dass Du die Änderung am weltwichtigsten Kommunikationsplatz kundgetan hast!



Eingebildeter Schnösel.  
Das habe ich getan, weil ich sonst den Post vom Fux ohne sein Wissen inhaltlich verändert hätte. 
Ich hoffe, dass es sonst nicht zum Tragen kommt, doch mit meiner Unwichtigkeit in dieser Sache glaube ich das nicht. Das sind die Tücken der modernen Kommunikation.


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Eingebildeter Schnösel.
> Das habe ich getan, weil ich sonst den Post vom Fux ohne sein Wissen inhaltlich verändert hätte.
> Ich hoffe, dass es sonst nicht zum Tragen kommt, doch mit meiner Unwichtigkeit in dieser Sache glaube ich das nicht. Das sind die Tücken der modernen Kommunikation.



Rückzug ins Schneckenhaus zwecklos!  Für mich sind alle Beiträge wichtig, manche halt eher nervig. Einige vom juchhu fand ich persönlich nervig. Fuxens Kommentar Deines Beitrages hatte aber doch gepaßt, war doch wirklich ein Punkt!?!


----------



## wondermike (14. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> oha ich glaub ich muss hier weg ich steh doch auf Frauen



IHHH, ein Perverser....


----------



## wondermike (14. Juli 2007)

Die ganze Sache mit der DIMB finde ich schon reichlich seltsam. Zum einen finde ich es nicht gerade originell vom Vorstand so einfach mir nichts Dir nichts den Bettel hinzuschmeißen. Wenn man nicht mehr will will man nicht mehr, aber für einen ordnungsgemäßen Übergang zu sorgen wäre ja wohl das mindeste gewesen.

Außerdem sind die Vorsitzenden eines Vereins letztlich die, die die Richtung vorgeben. Auch wenn einer aus dem erweiterten Vorstand querschießt, muss man das doch wohl in den Griff kriegen können. Dann einfach zu sagen, "Mit dem spiel ich nicht mehr, ich geh jetzt heim." kann doch keine Lösung sein.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juli 2007)

huhu
bin auch mal wieder da
ist's bei euch auch so warm  
das ist nicht mehr schön.... egal werd heut wahrscheinlich trotzdem aufn feldi fahrn....


----------



## arkonis (14. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die ganze Sache mit der DIMB finde ich schon reichlich seltsam. Zum einen finde ich es nicht gerade originell vom Vorstand so einfach mir nichts Dir nichts den Bettel hinzuschmeißen. Wenn man nicht mehr will will man nicht mehr, aber für einen ordnungsgemäßen Übergang zu sorgen wäre ja wohl das mindeste gewesen.
> 
> Außerdem sind die Vorsitzenden eines Vereins letztlich die, die die Richtung vorgeben. Auch wenn einer aus dem erweiterten Vorstand querschießt, muss man das doch wohl in den Griff kriegen können. Dann einfach zu sagen, "Mit dem spiel ich nicht mehr, ich geh jetzt heim." kann doch keine Lösung sein.


 
ich denke mal das der Vorstand keine andere Handlungsmöglichkeit gesehen hat als zurückzutreten um die Angelegenheiten zu klären. Das post vom carmin hat auch ausgesagt das es ein überlegter schritt war.
Auch sind denke ich mal persönliche Anfeindungen gefallen die sicher auch zum frust einiger aktiver geführt haben und da das Engagement in der freizeit stattfindet ist es auch den leuten nur bis zu einem gewissen punkt zuzumuten sich dem hinzugeben. 
Ich werde mal abwarten wie es sich entwickelt und was die "neuen" vorhaben, zu einem privat-kommerziellen Verband würde ich aber eher nicht so zugeneigt sein.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die ganze Sache mit der DIMB finde ich schon reichlich seltsam. Zum einen finde ich es nicht gerade originell vom Vorstand so einfach mir nichts Dir nichts den Bettel hinzuschmeißen. Wenn man nicht mehr will will man nicht mehr, aber für einen ordnungsgemäßen Übergang zu sorgen wäre ja wohl das mindeste gewesen.
> 
> Außerdem sind die Vorsitzenden eines Vereins letztlich die, die die Richtung vorgeben. Auch wenn einer aus dem erweiterten Vorstand querschießt, muss man das doch wohl in den Griff kriegen können. Dann einfach zu sagen, "Mit dem spiel ich nicht mehr, ich geh jetzt heim." kann doch keine Lösung sein.


Details dazu wie gesagt am Montag. Bisher aber drei Sachen zum Verständnis: 

Der Rücktritt des Vorstandes wurde seit Wochen von mehreren Personen gefordert und mit teils erpresserischen Mitteln betrieben.
Der Rücktritt des Vorstandes kam nicht unerwartet.
Der Versuch, den Marketingreferenten "in den Griff zu kriegen" scheiterte mehrfach und führte letztlich zu diesem Schritt.


----------



## wondermike (14. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Details dazu wie gesagt am Montag.



Da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt.



Kommst Du? Ich könnte Dich auch abholen.


----------



## wondermike (14. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kommst Du? Ich könnte Dich auch abholen.



Danke, ist echt lieb von Dir.  

Mit dem Auto fahren klappt es aber schon wieder gut, also kein Problem.


----------



## caroka (14. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Danke, ist echt lieb von Dir.
> 
> Mit dem Auto fahren klappt es aber schon wieder gut, also kein Problem.


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

Mich kann einer abhohlen 


So wieder zurück und geduscht - leider ist mitten beim duschen das warme Wasser ausgefallen *brrr* I<------soo kalt ----->I - der Maggo hat mich bei der Hitze schön den Berg hoch gescheucht aber als Ausgleich war über ihm immer ne Wolke die auf ihn geregnet hat


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/vilcus/


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Mich kann einer abhohlen
> 
> 
> So wieder zurück und geduscht - leider ist mitten beim duschen das warme Wasser ausgefallen *brrr* I<------soo kalt ----->I - der Maggo hat mich bei der Hitze schön den Berg hoch gescheucht aber als Ausgleich war über ihm immer ne Wolke die auf ihn geregnet hat



wann ist er denn derart gewachsen???


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

(Maggo, weghören) Huh, ist das gerade spannend!


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

Meint Rahmen scheint übrigens doch nicht hin zu sein.  Sie haben mittlerweile mal ein bisschen genauer geschaut und entdeckt, das a) sich die vordere Verklebung der Kettenstrebe gelöst hat und b) die Wippe an einer Schraube eingerissen ist. Bekomme also einen neuen Hinterbau und eine neue Wippe. Das würde beides nicht so lange dauern. Werde aber gleich auch meine Gabel bei RockShox warten lassen. So dauert es doch wieder länger. Hoffentlich nicht länger anderthalb Wochen!

Immerhin habe ich jetzt das Ler FR hier. Werde heute Abend mal `ne Runde drehen um zu schauen, ob es einigermaßen geht.


----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2007)

@gerd: Ler FR?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: Ler FR?????



Nicolai Helius FR Größe L, Leihbike.


----------



## KillerN (14. Juli 2007)

Hi,
etwas kurzfristig, aber wenn jemand Lust hat mit mir durch den Taunus zu fahren, würde ich mich freuen. Ich starte ca. 11:30 Uhr ab HoherMark. Tempo: Mittel, Fahrzeit so 3 Std.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## wondermike (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> (Maggo, weghören) Huh, ist das gerade spannend!



Hab's auch angekuckt. Maggo muss jetzt halt sehr stark sein. Immerhin mal ein deutscher Radfahrer, der unfallfrei mehrere zusammenhängende Sätze rausbringt.


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

Btw:

@Maggo

Ich find das mit der Wundsekretschmierung nicht


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hab's auch angekuckt. Maggo muss jetzt halt sehr stark sein. Immerhin mal ein deutscher Radfahrer, der unfallfrei mehrere zusammenhängende Sätze rausbringt.



Toll! Und wenn man dann auch noch so ähnlich wie Linux heißt!!!


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Btw:
> 
> @Maggo
> 
> Ich find das mit der Wundsekretschmierung nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

um was gehts?


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> um was gehts?



PSSSSSSSSST!

TdF


----------



## wondermike (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Toll! Und wenn man dann auch noch so ähnlich wie Linux heißt!!!



Na, da kann er ja nu' wirklich nix für, der Arme...


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

@Carsten: Richtig, breiter, mehr Traktion nach vorne! 

Habe `nen Auto und werde wohl eher damit nach Eppstein gondeln. Hat aber leider `nen Stufenheck, bekomme nur ein Bike hinein.


----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2007)

psst leute. ich verstehe die letzten postings nicht. wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

Tdf? wasn des? ?


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> psst leute. ich verstehe die letzten postings nicht. wer kann mir helfen?



Ich auch net!!!!


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Tdf? wasn des? ?



nur für kk, Maggo weghören: *T*our *d*e *F*rance


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

ahhhhhhhh*klick*

Machen se wieder Dopingwitze? 

Maggo was hasten mit deiner Holden noch gemacht?


----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> ahhhhhhhh*klick*
> 
> Machen se wieder Dopingwitze?
> 
> Maggo was hasten mit deiner Holden noch gemacht?



main taunus zentrum. volle kanne heiß.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> ahhhhhhhh*klick*
> 
> Machen se wieder Dopingwitze?
> 
> Maggo was hasten mit deiner Holden noch gemacht?



Nein, der Linus Gerdemann von T-Mobile hat heute gewonnen und das gelbe, sowie das weiße Trikot ergattert! 

Weißt Du was voll nervig ist? Wenn jemand etwas postet und dann etliche male noch was dazu editiert!!! Wenn ich einen Beitrag mal gelesen habe, schaue ich doch nicht dauernd nach, ob noch was dazugekommen ist...


----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2007)

wer hat hier editiert????? schmeißt den schurken zu poten.


----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2007)

spalter!


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer hat hier editiert????? schmeißt den schurken zu poten.



*phoden!*


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> spalter!



Nein, nein, ich will euch nicht auseinader bringen!


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> main taunus zentrum. volle kanne heiß.....


Regen?

Ich hab hunger!


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

fahre mal zum Italiener...


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> fahre mal zum Italiener...



Habe gerade Spaghetti mit Tomatensauce und Parmigiano Reggiano gegessen! Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juli 2007)

so biken war mir eigentlich zu warm, aber schön. hab ropi und die HT jungs getroffen und bin schön ne gemütliche TOUR gefahren  - biken ist einfach geil...gut musste den schlauch am fuxi wechseln  aber sonst alles toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so biken war mir eigentlich zu warm, aber schön. hab ropi und die HT jungs getroffen und bin schön ne gemütliche TOUR gefahren  - biken ist einfach geil...gut musste den schlauch am fuxi wechseln  aber sonst alles toll



Wie, Du hast Maggo getroffen!

schwupp - weg...


----------



## Tech3 (14. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so biken war mir eigentlich zu warm, aber schön. hab ropi und die HT jungs getroffen und bin schön ne gemütliche TOUR gefahren  - biken ist einfach geil...gut musste den schlauch am fuxi wechseln  aber sonst alles toll



Hättest ja auch mit uns mit fahren können  

@Gerd:

Pizzabrot (mit Knobi ) und Tortellini mit Spinat  

Puhh bin ich voll..erst mal aufs bett lümmeln


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Hättest ja auch mit uns mit fahren können



um 15 uhr seid ihr aber schon lang wieder daheim gewesen


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juli 2007)

wie ich auf ropi kam weiß ich ja auch nicht...aber ihr wusstet ja wen ich meine


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie ich auf ropi kam weiß ich ja auch nicht...aber ihr wusstet ja wen ich meine



wahrscheinlich wegen seines rauhen Charms.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich wegen seines rauhen Charms.



jetzt erzähl mal gerd...wie isses denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jetzt erzähl mal gerd...wie isses denn?



Hab geloost, war doch nich mehr unterwegs... 

Hab es aber auch genossen!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juli 2007)

@gerd/carsten - klar fahre ich morgen NICHT mit...war zwar am überlegen, aber 1. weiß ich wie immer nicht ob ich nen auto bekomme und 2. waren dann schwupps die plätze belegt...es war mir aber heute schon reichlich heiß und das bei gemütlichen tempo...


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab geloost, war doch nich mehr unterwegs...
> 
> Hab es aber auch genossen!



du loser   - aber du hast ja kräftige beine...wirklich was ausmachen wird das dir eh nicht


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Juli 2007)

Außer das ich gleich nur 10 km Biken werde (CD-Brenner beim Vater einbauen; immerhin) hab ich heut nix zu melden. Und ich freu mich auf morgen  *scharrscharrmitdenhufen*


----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2007)

ich freu mich noch nicht auf morgen, ich hab das gefühl ich werd krank, oder es ist dieses fahrrad.....ich fühl mich platt und werd jetzt auch nicht mehr viel machen.


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich freu mich noch nicht auf morgen, ich hab das gefühl ich werd krank, oder es ist dieses fahrrad.....ich fühl mich platt und werd jetzt auch nicht mehr viel machen.



Was meinst Du mit "ich werd jetzt auch nicht mehr viel machen"? 

Morgen kommst Du aber!?


----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2007)

ich habs fest vor. ich schau mal ob ich die reifen wexele. nobby nic sollte sich anständiger treten lassen als diese maxxis dinger.

@hkn: danke im übrigen für das pedalangebot. ich hab mir heut früh bei hibike günstig welche geschossen. iss für nen klickiefahrer schon arg ungewohnt.


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habs fest vor. ich schau mal ob ich die reifen wexele. nobby nic sollte sich anständiger treten lassen als diese maxxis dinger.
> 
> @hkn: danke im übrigen für das pedalangebot. ich hab mir heut früh bei hibike günstig welche geschossen. iss für nen klickiefahrer schon arg ungewohnt.



Hab mir Klickies drauf machen lassen. 

Die Maxxies sind aber auch drauf!  Tom meinte schon, dass es damit wesentlich schwieriger treten geht... Mach Dir also noch die Nobbies drauf!


----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2007)

grad dabei. der gewichtsunterschied scheint "nur" 100gr. zu sein.


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> grad dabei. der gewichtsunterschied scheint "nur" 100gr. zu sein.



der Gewichtsunterschied wird nicht das Entscheidende sein. Ich hätte heute fahren sollen, dann hätte ich vielleicht auch noch gewechselt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> der Gewichtsunterschied wird nicht das Entscheidende sein. Ich hätte heute fahren sollen, dann hätte ich vielleicht auch noch gewechselt...



wär wahrscheinlich clever gewesen, wenigstens um die ecken.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hkn: danke im übrigen für das pedalangebot. ich hab mir heut früh bei hibike günstig welche geschossen. iss für nen klickiefahrer schon arg ungewohnt.



glaub ich gerne das es ungewohnt...was haste denn für welche ergattert?


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. Juli 2007)

hmmm.... ich hab vor meiner kurzen Ausfahrt von NN auf Fat-Albert gewechselt, schaun mer mal. 

@Maggo: hast Du einen 2.25 oder 2,4er NN ? letzteren könnte ich mitbringen, wenn Du teste wolle,sach hald bescheid (kannst'n ja bei der ersten Panne wechseln) *duckundgaaaaaaanzweitwech*

Bis Morsche und guude Nacht


----------



## Maggo (15. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> glaub ich gerne das es ungewohnt...was haste denn für welche ergattert?



fusion evil, 270gramm das stück, bei 15euro.


----------



## caroka (15. Juli 2007)

Moin Leutz,

bald geht es los. Freu mich schon Euch zu sehen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Leutz,
> 
> bald geht es los. Freu mich schon Euch zu sehen.


Morsche,
dto.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juli 2007)

moin moin!

bin schon ne halbe std zuhause  jetzt erst mal Frühstück. Gestern biken war nicht (ausser halt zur Knächtarbeit hin und wieder heim), dafür aber bei 30°C im Schatten schön von halb 9 bis 16uhr in der prallen Sonne geackert wie doof. Was tut man nicht alles für Geld 
hoffe ich komme bis Eppstein, aber ich muss auf jeden Fall in der langsamerern  Gruppe starten  so platt war ich selten vor ner Tour, aber ich hab euch einfach schon viel zu lange nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## Arachne (15. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Ich werde zwar kommen, mir aber die Option "Abbruch" mit endlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit offen halten. Muß erst mal sehen, wie der Traktor überhaupt rollt! 

Kann mir einer zwei Mignons (AA) leihen?


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juli 2007)

Morgen!

Boah was ne Nacht...kaum ein Auge zugemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich werde zwar kommen, mir aber die Option "Abbruch" mit endlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit offen halten. Muß erst mal sehen, wie der Traktor überhaupt rollt!
> 
> Kann mir einer zwei Mignons (AA) leihen?



pack ich ein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich werde zwar kommen, mir aber die Option "Abbruch" mit endlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit offen halten. Muß erst mal sehen, wie der Traktor überhaupt rollt!
> 
> Kann mir einer zwei Mignons (AA) leihen?



ich schiebe mit dir 



killerkeks schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Boah was ne Nacht...kaum ein Auge zugemacht



kenn ich nur zu gut, bin ja mal gespannt wie das heute wird


----------



## Arachne (15. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich schiebe mit dir
> ...



Mach aus dem "mit Dir" ein "Dich" und ich bin beruhigt!


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...Ich werde zwar kommen, mir aber die Option "Abbruch" mit endlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit offen halten. Muß erst mal sehen, wie der Traktor überhaupt rollt! ...





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich schiebe mit dir  kenn ich nur zu gut, bin ja mal gespannt wie das heute wird


Wird ja ne richtig starke (im Sinne der Anzahl) Gruppe hinten;  

ich glaubs aber erst wenn ich's seh ... see you later, ich muß los ...


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mach aus dem "mit Dir" ein "Dich" und ich bin beruhigt!



Pff als ob dus nötig hättest


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juli 2007)

ich fahr auch gleich los! shice schon wieder zu spät 
bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (15. Juli 2007)

Nein, ich bin gar nicht frustriert, dass ich nicht mitfahren kann.


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juli 2007)




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juli 2007)

so ich starte nun auch mal zu ner kleinen gemütlichen, aber wohl doch sehr warmen tour...bis später


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wird ja ne richtig starke (im Sinne der Anzahl) Gruppe hinten;
> 
> ich glaubs aber erst wenn ich's seh ... see you later, ich muß los ...


Dem Sebastian isses gelungen, Gerd hatte starke Probleme damit ....





















... hinten zu bleiben


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin gar nicht frustriert, dass ich nicht mitfahren kann.


Die Menge, die Du flennst, is mir alle 2 min. von der Stirn geflossen .
Es war schon nicht ohne und obwohl ich mich schon die (bikefreie) Woche drauf gefreut hatte, "mußte" ich auf den Judenkopf verzichten. 
Dafür hat mich die Aussicht, meinen 3km-Lieblingstrail nach Hause zu fahren, nochmals oberhalb vom Kaisertempel getrieben; wenn auch mit 2 längeren Pausen.
Aber das nächste mal darf ich die Arm- und Beinlinge nicht vergessen ...


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Die Menge, die Du flennst, is mir alle 2 min. von der Stirn geflossen .
> Es war schon nicht ohne und obwohl ich mich schon die (bikefreie) Woche drauf gefreut hatte, "mußte" ich auf den Judenkopf verzichten.
> Dafür hat mich die Aussicht, meinen 3km-Lieblingstrail nach Hause zu fahren, nochmals oberhalb vom Kaisertempel getrieben; wenn auch mit 2 längeren Pausen.
> *Aber das nächste mal darf ich die Arm- und Beinlinge nicht vergessen *...



Bei der Hitze?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juli 2007)

Ich bin gelandet  war schon ganz gut warm da draussen  bei mir stehen 52,1km 1245hm und 3:35h auf der Uhr  bin froh in der Genießergruppe gefahren zu sein.


----------



## Maggo (15. Juli 2007)

so, auch zurück und nach dem weizen am bahnhof kommt die müdigkeit, vorher hätt ich noch gekonnt, wenn auch nicht schnell. jetzt iss ende und ich bin sogar zu faul zum duschen.


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juli 2007)

ihh 

schau mal in deine Pns


----------



## Arachne (15. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde zwar kommen, mir aber die Option "Abbruch" mit endlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit offen halten. Muß erst mal sehen, wie der Traktor überhaupt rollt!
> ...



War `ne super tolle Tour!  Ich mit dem Traktor aber nach 2/3 der Strecke ganz kurz vorm Abbrechen!!!  Die Lunge wieder verbrannt und am letzten Berg auch wieder Krämpfe in den Beinen und der Handmuskulatur... 

In dem vielen Matsch blieben die Maxxies einfach zementiert kleben. Die 3,5-4kg mehr als mein Blauer spürte ich immer intensiver!

Ansonsten hat mir das FR aber schon Spaß gemacht. Bei den Reifen brauchte ich bergab mich fast gar nicht mehr konzentrieren (konnte es auch kaum noch). Am Ende die Treppen der Fußgängerbrücke waren schon was ganz anderes, als mit meinem Blauen!!!  

Größe L ist aber eindeutig zu klein für mich. Die Sattelstütze ging zwar weit genug raus (Limit), aber beim Lenken mußten sich meine Knie schon mit meinen Ellebogen arrangieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


>



Wie süüß!


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juli 2007)

cool das freut mich...am fuxi war´s so bequem das ich garnicht mehr weg wollte


----------



## Maggo (15. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich freu mich noch nicht auf morgen, ich hab das gefühl ich werd krank, oder es ist dieses fahrrad.....ich fühl mich platt und werd jetzt auch nicht mehr viel machen.



mit den besser rollenden reifen gings übrigens heut wesentlich besser hoch als mit den klebeteilen.


----------



## Arachne (15. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit den besser rollenden reifen gings übrigens heut wesentlich besser hoch als mit den klebeteilen.



Da warst Du auf jeden Fall schlauer, als ich!


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit den besser rollenden reifen gings übrigens heut wesentlich besser hoch als mit den klebeteilen.



was willste denn für die maxxis haben?


----------



## Maggo (15. Juli 2007)

was bietest de denn??


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juli 2007)

hmmm, keine ahnung. eigentlich brauche ich ja nur nen hinterreifen. hunger habe ich irgendwie  ich will PIZZA


----------



## Tech3 (15. Juli 2007)

Hab gerad nen schönen Teller Kässpätzle gefuttert 
Und ein kühles Weizen gekippt... knallt ganz schön bei der Hitze


----------



## Redking (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
 tschuldigung das ich hier so rein platze!

Hier die Bilder!

Ein kleinere Auswahl ist im Tour Thread! 

Danke für die Kurze Verweilzeit am Bahnhof  ihr seid echt nett! 

Ich bin total platt!  Immer schön im Matsch schnell nach oben! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (15. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmmm, keine ahnung. eigentlich brauche ich ja nur nen hinterreifen. hunger habe ich irgendwie  _*ich will PIZZA*_



Dann musste mal zum Cimino bei mir umme Ecke kommen beste pizze wo gibt


----------



## Arachne (15. Juli 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo,
> tschuldigung das ich hier so rein platze!
> 
> Hier die Bilder!
> ...


Hi Klaus,

war auch mit Dir nett! Vielen Dank für die Info über die Bilder! 

Ich glaube, hier sind auch alle recht platt...  Ich jedenfalls ziemlich!


----------



## Arachne (15. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Dann musste mal zum Cimino bei mir umme Ecke kommen beste pizze wo gibt



@hkn: genau, fährste grad ma umme Ecke!


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2007)

gn8

hoffe mal irgendwie pennen zu können bei der hitz ...
wenigstens brauch ich morsche früh kaan jack für uff a***** zu fahn


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Dann musste mal zum Cimino bei mir umme Ecke kommen beste pizze wo gibt




beste pizza von welt gibts unterhalb vom feldi beim pizza toni


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn: genau, fährste grad ma umme Ecke!



logo gerd  um die ecke ist ja auch der waldgeist...würd sagen da treffen wir uns morgen zu nem dämmerschöppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> logo gerd  um die ecke ist ja auch der waldgeist...würd sagen da treffen wir uns morgen zu nem dämmerschöppchen



morgen Gimbi!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juli 2007)

ein Bild hab ich heut ja auch gemacht, unsern Maggo bei seiner Lieblings-Tourenbeschäftigung


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ein Bild hab ich heut ja auch gemacht, unsern Maggo bei seiner Lieblings-Tourenbeschäftigung



tja mein fat albert ist auch nicht so der pannensichere...deswegen wohl nen anderen reifen. die maxxis sollen da schon besser sien. vielleicht nehme ich gleich einen mit 2 ply oder wie das heißt - gewicht ist ja egal...ich schneck ja eh


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juli 2007)

die Maxxis würden mich ja auch echt mal interessieren...aber um nachher feststellen das es shice ist, sind die einfach viel zu teuer.


----------



## Arachne (15. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ein Bild hab ich heut ja auch gemacht, unsern Maggo bei seiner Lieblings-Tourenbeschäftigung
> ...



aber schau Dir nur sein zufriedenes Grinsen an!  Ich glaube, er viel zu sehr von seinem Bike begeistert, um sich zu sehr zu ärgern.


----------



## Arachne (15. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> tja mein fat albert ist auch nicht so der pannensichere...deswegen wohl nen anderen reifen. die maxxis sollen da schon besser sien. vielleicht nehme ich gleich einen mit 2 ply oder wie das heißt - gewicht ist ja egal...ich schneck ja eh





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die Maxxis würden mich ja auch echt mal interessieren...aber um nachher feststellen das es shice ist, sind die einfach viel zu teuer.



Ich find sie klasse!  Aber nicht für Touren...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aber schau Dir nur sein zufriedenes Grinsen an!  Ich glaube, er viel zu sehr von seinem Bike begeistert, um sich zu sehr zu ärgern.



na das hoff ich doch das er von seinem Rad schwer begeistert ist  hat er ja auch jeden Grund zu 


Ich verzieh mich mal ins Bett, war ein anstrengendes WE und morgen is wieder schwer was los. Urlaub is schon ne schwere Zeit


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2007)

moin !

wasn hier eigentlich los  
alle noch im koma  ?  

@maggo : hab ja gar nicht dein neues bike bewundert, mea culpa ...


----------



## Maggo (16. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @maggo : hab ja gar nicht dein neues bike bewundert, mea culpa ...



nich schlimm. ich bin am bügeln.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @maggo : hab ja gar nicht dein neues bike bewundert, mea culpa ...


Neu?   Sah doch genau so aus, wie das alte Bike. Hatte auch hinten einen Platten.  *Duck, Zickzacklauf und ganz schnell Weg!*
Nein, ist schon ein wirklich hübsches Rad. Mir gefällt zwar der Hinterbau optisch nicht so, aber von der Verarbeitung etc. ist das schon geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Neu?   Sah doch genau so aus, wie das alte Bike. Hatte auch hinten einen Platten.  *Duck, Zickzacklauf und ganz schnell Weg!*
> Nein, ist schon ein wirklich hübsches Rad. Mir gefällt zwar der Hinterbau optisch nicht so, aber von der Verarbeitung etc. ist das schon geil.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2007)

Moin *gähn*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2007)

Find ich echt nicht ok sowas


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Neu?   Sah doch genau so aus, wie das alte Bike. Hatte auch hinten einen Platten.  *Duck, Zickzacklauf und ganz schnell Weg!*



liegt bestimmt nur an den nobby nic...maggo beiß dich durch und gewöhn dich an die schweren dinger - werden zwar die touren kürzer, aber das pumpen bestimmt weniger


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> liegt bestimmt nur an den nobby nic...



oder an der schlecht gewählten Landestelle


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Find ich echt nicht ok sowas



ja schon beknackt das es immer wieder welche gibt, die entweder die möglichen folgen nicht berücksichtigen oder denen schaden an mensch und material egal ist - hauptsache der wald/weg oder sonst was ist "geschützt". für solche menschen sollten, falls sie ermittelt werden könnten, sollte eine empfindliche strafe ausgesprochen werde. weil anders lernen sie es sonst nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2007)

Versuchter Mord, ab in Knast in die Gruppenzelle (he Neuling, heb mal die Seife auf ... )


----------



## MTK-Cube (16. Juli 2007)

Tach auch,
eben hat mich uns Uwe aus'm Urlaub angerufen (seine kleine Revanche vom dem letzten Herbst): 

Schöne Grüße an Euch alle und ich zitiere Bruchstückhaft: "Spitzkehren, die wirklich spitz sind" und "Bad Kreuznach is'n Pippifax dagegen" "nur S2 + mehr" u.s.w. (mir wird's schon etwas flau im Magen wg. Herbst).

Leider hat sich seine Zicke auch wieder ne Kinderkrankheit eingefangen und nach einem harmlosen Bordsteinspringer hat's hinten wieder Risse . Trotzdem war er psychisch betrachtet noch in erstaunlich guter Verfassung am Telefon (I-Net hat er nicht).

Tschüss bis heut' abend im Gimbi.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Leider hat sich seine Zicke auch wieder ne Kinderkrankheit eingefangen und nach einem harmlosen Bordsteinspringer hat's hinten wieder Risse . Trotzdem war er psychisch betrachtet noch in erstaunlich guter Verfassung am Telefon (I-Net hat er nicht).
> 
> Tschüss bis heut' abend im Gimbi.



die rote zicke hat es aber in letzter zeit doch recht oft  ist wohl doch schon im gesetzten alter und muss bald in die verdiente rente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2007)

wird ja bald ersetzt/ergänzt von was passendem 

ich geh mal zu meinem Vadder grillen, machts gut.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wird ja bald ersetzt/ergänzt von was passendem
> 
> ich geh mal zu meinem Vadder grillen, machts gut.



viel spaß und guten hunger


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juli 2007)

Servus Hkn


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Servus Hkn



gude KK - nettes pic haste  müssen wir nun kämpfen?


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juli 2007)

Jo hab mir mal gedacht ich fordere dich n bissel heraus

..Kennste Natural Selection? 

Achja und Predators sind gay


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Jo hab mir mal gedacht ich fordere dich n bissel heraus
> 
> ..Kennste Natural Selection?



aber ich hab ne b**be am arm  ich kann nicht verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (16. Juli 2007)

So ala Al-Qaida?

Hier mal der NS Link


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So ala Al-Qaida?
> 
> Hier mal der NS Link



ich zock schon eins online und das ist genug arbeit...puh ist es warm


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juli 2007)

Das ist doch nur n Halflifemod 

Hab gerad mal das Update laufen lassen.

Ich wäre soweit *muhura*


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> liegt bestimmt nur an den nobby nic...maggo beiß dich durch und gewöhn dich an die schweren dinger - werden zwar die touren kürzer, aber das pumpen bestimmt weniger



Wieso Nobby Nic's unterstützen den ganzheitlichen Ansatz beim Training, es werden halt nicht nur die Beinmuskeln gestärkt, sonder auch die uebrige Rumpfmuskulatur ..... Ganz abzusehen von dem Fahren mit halbplatten Reifen


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich zock schon eins online und das ist genug arbeit...puh ist es warm



Auf Hkn!
 1on1


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wieso Nobby Nic's unterstützen den ganzheitlichen Ansatz beim Training, es werden halt nicht nur die Beinmuskeln gestärkt, sonder auch die uebrige Rumpfmuskulatur ..... Ganz abzusehen von dem Fahren mit halbplatten Reifen


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Auf Hkn!
> 1on1



ich hab kein HL...zur zeit nur STALKER installiert und da ist der multiplayer teil net so doll find ich


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juli 2007)

So hab den Aliens eben das Fürchten gelehrt

Und ein Key hab ich noch. Weiß nur net ob der geht


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juli 2007)

wer kommt denn heute zum gimbi? dann würde ich mich da auch einfinden...hoffentlich ist noch platz für mich


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juli 2007)

Caro, Maggo, Gerd, Fux, Kater...und bestimmt noch mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2007)

ich komm nicht, ich bin im Kino.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Caro, Maggo, Gerd, Fux, Kater...und bestimmt noch mehr




mal gucken ob navi was  mit gimbacher hof anfangen kann...komisch das die auf der webseite keine straße haben


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich komm nicht, ich bin im Kino.



viel spaß...was guckste denn? DH4?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2007)

HP5  hab den ersten vor 7 Jahren auch gesehen, da kann man sich den letzen auch mal anschaun


----------



## Tech3 (16. Juli 2007)

DH4 hab ich jetzt schon 2 mal im Kino gesehn.

Shrek 3
Ocean's Thirteen
Und das mit dem Bahnradler wollte ich noch sehn...


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Caro, Maggo, Gerd, Fux, Kater...und bestimmt noch mehr



soweit korrekt und noch de arkonis mit em mtk-cube dezu ... und noch viele viele mehr !

hkn hats auch gefunden 

wahnsinn, was der mann an schnitzel verdrücken kann    

so, geh jetzt nochmal in den dimb fred und dann in die heia.
bis morsche ...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Juli 2007)

war lustig...hoffe die bikende fraktion ist ganz angekommen

GN8


----------



## Maggo (17. Juli 2007)

gut angekommen. ich mach mich dann mal off, bis die tage, vielleicht schaff ichs ja unterwegs mal mit reinlesen.


----------



## arkonis (17. Juli 2007)

gut angekommen, es fängt auch gerade an zu regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Juli 2007)

Ja, gut heim bin ich auch gekommen. Um dann fest zu stellen, dass ich bei meiner Hangbodenprobe wohl meine Schlüssel verloren habe!!!   

Was bleibt einem da noch???

1. Im Dunkeln hinfahren und im Dunkeln den hochbewachsenen Hang abtasten? Wenig erfolgversprechend, aber megaanstrengend.

2. Irgendjemand aus dem Bett werfen, ne Lampe leihen und mit der den Hang absuchen? Immer noch sehr anstrengend nach dem Radfahren heute und gestern.

3. Auf einer öffentlichen Sitzbank Tageslicht abwarten, Schlüssel suchen, krankmelden. Auch superanstrengend.

4. Jemand anrufen, von dem man weiß, dasser noch wach ist, nach einer Lampe fragen und gefahren werden und beim Suchen geholfen bekommen?

       

Er hat doch dann tatsächlich nach einiger Zeit meinen Dienstschlüssel gefunden!  Damit wäre schon mal der teure Part verhindert (Systemschlüssel...). Bei der weiteren Suche fand ich dann glücklicherweise auch meine Wohnungsschlüssel... *Puuuuhhhh.....*

Nochmals vielen, vielen Dank!!!


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, gut heim bin ich auch gekommen. Um dann fest zu stellen, dass ich bei meiner Hangbodenprobe wohl meine Schlüssel verloren habe!!! :Was bleibt einem da noch???
> 
> 1. Im Dunkeln hinfahren und im Dunkeln den hochbewachsenen Hang abtasten? Wenig erfolgversprechend, aber megaanstrengend.
> 
> ...



ach herje   
du machst aber auch sachen ...
ihr seid da tatsächlich nochmal im dunklen hin und habt den hang abgesucht  
respekt  
wen kann man noch so spät zu solch aktionen motivieren  

also ich hätte 5. bevorzugt : zu meinen eltern fahren (200m) und mir erst mal hauszutritt beschafft. den rest hätte ich heute bei tageslicht gemacht ...
es kann nie schaden, einen zweitschlüssel bei vertrauenswürdigen personen im näheren umfeld zu deponieren  
meine oma hatte immer einen im schuppen beim haus versteckt. der kam auch des öfteren zum einsatz und ich durfte dann immer im garten den eigentlichen schlüssel suchen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

moin *gähn*

erst biken dann pennen, oder erst pennen und dann biken? *schnarch* 
Urlaub is ne harte Zeit, bekommt man wenig schlaf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

Mensch Gerd, hast ja richtig was erlebt gestern abend. Aber glückwunsch zum wiederfinden 

so, jetzt erst mal Frühstück und dann ganz stramm los ... und zwar ins Bett  oder halt auch nicht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

sag mal schlaft ihr noch alle ??? 

Wer hat denn die Wolken bestellt?


----------



## Arachne (17. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Oje, bin ich müde...

@Crazy: Du warst letzte Nacht nicht im Bett???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sag mal schlaft ihr noch alle ???



du redest doch dauernd vom pennen ...

hier wird geschafft ! seit letztem freitag auch endlich für die eigene tasche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Crazy: Du warst letzte Nacht nicht im Bett???



doch klar war ich im Bett  ab 23uhr sogar schon
nur geschlafen hab ich nicht so viel...so von 4 bis 6 ungefähr 
war wohl zu warm zum pennen...


----------



## Arachne (17. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> doch klar war ich im Bett  ab 23uhr sogar schon
> nur geschlafen hab ich nicht so viel...so von 4 bis 6 ungefähr
> war wohl zu warm zum pennen...



aha! Zu warm, zu heiß...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aha! Zu warm, zu heiß...



psssst 

fühl mich aber erstaunlich fit, fitter als am Sonntag und das obwohl ich weniger geschlafen habe ausm selben Grund
demnächst gehts mim iggi aufn Feldi, mal schaun wie das heut geht


----------



## Arachne (17. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> psssst
> 
> fühl mich aber erstaunlich fit, fitter als am Sonntag und das obwohl ich weniger geschlafen habe ausm selben Grund
> demnächst gehts mim iggi aufn Feldi, mal schaun wie das heut geht



Heut hab ich öchendwie überhaupt kei Lust zum Radeln... Hierher war schon ne Qual.

Euch viel Spaß!  In Hofheim hat es zwar ein wenig getröpfelt, aber niemals so viel, dass es zum naß werden gereicht hätte.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

Hier tröppelt es auch hi und da ein wenig. Bin ja mal gespannt, noch schließe ich nicht aus das iggi kneift


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2007)

na da hier alle warten - bitte. gude morsche


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2007)

zack - ich


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> zack - ich



oh mann, total verpennt dieses mal ...
nie war es einfacher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

glückwunsch

gar nicht mitbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> zack - ich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oh mann, total verpennt dieses mal ...
> nie war es einfacher



nie war es mir egaler


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2007)

und dabei dachte ich schon das ihr alle lauert. so oft wie ich aktualisiert habe und keiner von der "on-leuten" gepostet hat, dachte ihr wartet alle nur auf das 999 posting


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nie war es mir egaler



der CR....im urlaub wird er sowaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas von locker...


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

das war einfach zu leicht, hätte ich ja heut früh ganz logger im alleingang machen können ...

na ja, wer 4 schnitzel verdrücken kann, ist ein würdiger k-fragen-beantworter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

ich hab genüsslich den Wienerwürstchenpackungsinhalt mit bissi Senf und trocken Brot verspeißt. Wenn man schon nicht schläft muss man wenigstens essen


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, wer 4 schnitzel verdrücken kann, ist ein würdiger k-fragen-beantworter



*lach* die waren doch auch recht klein


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Juli 2007)

Hab´s auch nicht mitbekommen.   Aber demnächst kommt ja noch eine richtig wichtige Zahl: 33333


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn man schon nicht schläft muss man wenigstens essen



gegen schlafmangel hilft schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das war einfach zu leicht, hätte ich ja heut früh ganz logger im alleingang machen können ...
> 
> na ja, wer 4 schnitzel verdrücken kann, ist ein würdiger k-fragen-beantworter



4 nur?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gegen schlafmangel hilft schlafen



geht ja nicht, hab ja n Urlaubsziel was ich erreichen will. Pack ich aber unter den momentanen Umständen bestimmt nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der CR....im urlaub wird er sowaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas von locker...



ich bin immer locker


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2007)

wenn ich noch einwenig poste überhole ich die caro - wenn schon nicht auf dem bike, dann hier im forum


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* die waren doch auch recht klein



hast du dich schon mal beim waldgeist als schnitzelkönig beworben ?
2 kg gilt es da zu verdrücken !


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> geht ja nicht, hab ja n Urlaubsziel was ich erreichen will. Pack ich aber unter den momentanen Umständen bestimmt nicht


was ist denn das ziel...soviel party wie möglich, in 3 wochen nur 1 woche schlafen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

cr und hkn, ihr seid direkt vor mir im ranking. könnt ihr mal bitte langsamer machen, ja ?


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hast du dich schon mal beim waldgeist als schnitzelkönig beworben ?
> 2 kg gilt es da zu verdrücken !



das ist mir zuviel...irgendwann lag auf dem großen noch ein kleines stückchen als  zugabe drauf. also so ca. 1kg. das ging, später noch einen kleinen kuchen und ich war satt


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

ich will doch wenigsten mal wieder näher ran kommen an die top 5


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> cr und hkn, ihr seid direkt vor mir im ranking. könnt ihr mal bitte langsamer machen, ja ?



viel langsamer als zur zeit geht ja nicht, sind ja immer nur kurze posting-spitzen


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das ist mir zuviel...irgendwann lag auf dem großen noch ein kleines stückchen als  zugabe drauf. also so ca. 1kg. das ging, später noch einen kleinen kuchen und ich war satt



satt, sowas gibt es bei dir


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich will doch wenigsten mal wieder näher ran kommen an die top 5



so nah wie jetzt warste doch noch nie


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> satt, sowas gibt es bei dir



mit dem richtigen essen geht das ganz schnell...jedenfalls für 1-2 stunden...


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so nah wie jetzt warste doch noch nie



ziel ist podestplatz


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was ist denn das ziel...soviel party wie möglich, in 3 wochen nur 1 woche schlafen?



ne, 1kkm 
so wie letzen Urlaub halt auch, nur diesmal in ner Woche weniger  ich weiß, sehr ergeizig.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hast du dich schon mal beim waldgeist als schnitzelkönig beworben ?
> 2 kg gilt es da zu verdrücken !


2,2 kg ist da Rekord. Früher hab ich da auch das große 1/1 oder den Hamburger geschafft, heute bin ich mit dem 1/2 sehr gut bedient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

so denn, abfahrt


----------



## Arachne (17. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ziel ist podestplatz



ok, ich warte!


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, ich warte!



an deinem stuhl wird schon fleissig gesägt


----------



## Arachne (17. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> an deinem stuhl wird schon fleissig gesägt



Hm, das dauert mir nun doch zu lange, ich hole mir mal was zu essen.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

... immer einer mehr ...


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

... wie du. so kommen wir langsam aber sicher ran !


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

gut ding will weile haben ...


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

... wenn diese 30 sec. net wären ...


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

... wär der abstand wahrscheinlich noch größer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (17. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit ihr Spammer, besonderen Gruss in den Betrieb gegenüber.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

gruß zurück !


----------



## Frank (17. Juli 2007)

So, noch ne Stunde dann schwing ich mich aufs Enduro und fahr zum Nebenjob rauf nach Kronberg.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

ich muß noch bischen länger. aber mit klima gut aushaltbar hier drin


----------



## Arachne (17. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich muß noch bischen länger. aber mit klima gut aushaltbar hier drin



îch hab hier auch ein Klima und zwar ein tropisches... 

Ich überlege dauernd, wie ich bloß dieses Krampfgefühl aus meiner linken Kniekehle bekomme.


----------



## Frank (17. Juli 2007)

Habs hier auch schön angenehm. Im Laden nachher wird das wieder eklig aber was macht man nicht alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Habs hier auch schön angenehm. Im Laden nachher wird das wieder eklig aber was macht man nicht alles?



hat dein nebenjob in kronberg was mit biken zu tun  ?


----------



## Frank (17. Juli 2007)

Wie man in meinen Lieblingsromanen oft schreibt "That's classified"


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juli 2007)

Hey!
Wieviel %te gibts für uns? 

Hallo Leute 
hkn ich warte noch...


----------



## Bergwelle (17. Juli 2007)

@Arachne: Fährst Du zur Zeit eigentlich auch nach 22:00 Uhr, sofern es Dein Knie zulässt ?  Ich würde gerne mal eine Tour mit Licht machen wollen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juli 2007)

bin wieder da. Feldberg mit iggi, ganz gemütlich. Hat aber auch gereicht bei der Verfassung, habs sogar geschafft bei ner simplen Bachdurchfahrt nasse Füße zu bekommen


----------



## Arachne (17. Juli 2007)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> @Arachne: Fährst Du zur Zeit eigentlich auch nach 22:00 Uhr, sofern es Dein Knie zulässt ?  Ich würde gerne mal eine Tour mit Licht machen wollen.



Gestern, vom Gimbacher Hof Nachhause, war es sogar etwas später. Sonst fahre ich normalerweise derzeit nicht so spät. Ich muß nach meinem Umzug erst mal schauen, wo ich meine Lupine habe...

Mußt Du im Moment so lange a*******, oder hast Du einfach mal Lust im kurzen Trikot mit Licht zu fahren?

Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen jedenfalls noch etwas Ruhe gönnen!


----------



## Bergwelle (17. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gestern, vom Gimbacher Hof Nachhause, war es sogar etwas später. Sonst fahre ich normalerweise derzeit nicht so spät. Ich muß nach meinem Umzug erst mal schauen, wo ich meine Lupine habe...
> 
> Mußt Du im Moment so lange a*******, oder hast Du einfach mal Lust im kurzen Trikot mit Licht zu fahren?
> 
> Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen jedenfalls noch etwas Ruhe gönnen!



Habe mir endlich mal einen IRC Strahler mit Dimmer gebastelt und brauche einen Einsatzgrund bzw. eine Testfahrt ohne Regen. Schön warm sollte es auch sein - so wie jetzt !!! 

Wieso weißt Du nicht, wo die Lupine nach dem Umzug ist ?  Das gute Stück !!!


----------



## arkonis (17. Juli 2007)

wieso lampe, jetzt wo es doch bis 10 hell ist   
morgen früh werde ich noch ne runde fahren, allerdings mit'n Kumpel mit starrbike, wer bock hat


----------



## Bergwelle (17. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wieso lampe, jetzt wo es doch bis 10 hell ist
> morgen früh werde ich noch ne runde fahren, allerdings mit'n Kumpel mit starrbike, wer bock hat



Aber ab 10 wird es doch hoffentlich dunkel ?
Morgen früh ist es vermutlich wieder hell und ich soll a******* gehen.


----------



## Arachne (17. Juli 2007)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> Aber ab 10 wird es doch hoffentlich dunkel ?
> Morgen früh ist es vermutlich wieder hell und ich soll a******* gehen.



Bist Du eigentlich flexibel, was den Startpunkt betrifft? Z.B. Hofheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bin wieder da. Feldberg mit iggi, ganz gemütlich. Hat aber auch gereicht bei der Verfassung, habs sogar geschafft bei ner simplen Bachdurchfahrt nasse Füße zu bekommen



cool vom bike weg gekommen  dachte schon du gehst erstmal komplett baden


----------



## Bergwelle (17. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du eigentlich flexibel, was den Startpunkt betrifft? Z.B. Hofheim?



Hofheim ist ok  !


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juli 2007)

@ CR:

Ein Traum


----------



## Arachne (17. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bin wieder da. Feldberg mit iggi, ganz gemütlich. Hat aber auch gereicht bei der Verfassung, habs sogar geschafft bei ner simplen Bachdurchfahrt nasse Füße zu bekommen



Ah ja, ihr hattet Spaß!   

Aber keine Angst, Du bekommst bestimmt noch erklärt, was Du alles falsch gemacht hast!!


----------



## Arachne (17. Juli 2007)

Ich kann mein Bein kaum strecken... Kann mir mal einer sagen, wie ich jetzt Nachhause kommen soll???


----------



## Tech3 (17. Juli 2007)

Nacht


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. Juli 2007)

Guude,


Arachne schrieb:


> Ich kann mein Bein kaum strecken... Kann mir mal einer sagen, wie ich jetzt Nachhause kommen soll???


 wieder die Rücksitzbank umbauen ? 

Ich hoffe Du bist mittlerweile zu Hause ? in 10 min bin ich im Bett; muß morgen um 4:45(  kein Tippfehler) aufstehen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> wieder die Rücksitzbank umbauen ?
> 
> Ich hoffe Du bist mittlerweile zu Hause ? in 10 min bin ich im Bett; muß morgen um 4:45(  kein Tippfehler) aufstehen.



Ich muß noch vor Dir aufstehen


----------



## Arachne (17. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> wieder die Rücksitzbank umbauen ?
> 
> Ich hoffe Du bist mittlerweile zu Hause ? in 10 min bin ich im Bett; muß morgen um 4:45(  kein Tippfehler) aufstehen.





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich muß noch vor Dir aufstehen



Hey, ihr werdet ja zu genau so welchen Nachteulen, wie ich eine bin!  

Ich war so gegen zwanzig nach zehn zu Hause. Hat sich prima fahren lassen. Das Bein mußte nur erst mal ein wenig bewegt werden. Und dann natürlich locker. Und zwar mein locker, nicht Katers locker, oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hey, ihr werdet ja zu genau so welchen Nachteulen, wie ich eine bin!
> 
> Ich war so gegen zwanzig nach zehn zu Hause. Hat sich prima fahren lassen. Das Bein mußte nur erst mal ein wenig bewegt werden. Und dann natürlich locker. Und zwar mein locker, nicht Katers locker, oder so...



SO Serpis....?


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> SO Serpis....?



Können wir mal so anvisieren! 

Ab Hofheim: Mannstein-Trail, Kaisertempel, Kehren, Eppstein, Judenkopf, Kehren.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Können wir mal so anvisieren!
> 
> Ab Hofheim: Mannstein-Trail, Kaisertempel, Kehren, Eppstein, Judenkopf, Kehren.



   Bis zum WE


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Können wir mal so anvisieren!
> 
> Ab Hofheim: Mannstein-Trail, Kaisertempel, Kehren, Eppstein, Judenkopf, Kehren.



klingt nach ner schönen tour


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Juli 2007)

na hier ist ja viel los...fux so wird das aber nix mit dem treppchen.


morsche ihr plauscher


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2007)

so früh hkn  ? krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> klingt nach ner schönen tour



Ja, wo ich doch gerade mal ganz frisch den Mannsteintrail kennengelernt hab!   Freue mich schon auf die Kicker, die beim zweiten Befahren sicherlich noch etwas angenehmer werden. Bei den Kehren am Judenkopf war ich vor Sonntag, glaube ich, auch noch nie.


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2007)

vergiss nicht den schönen verbindungstrail zum kaisertempel rüber !
der war selbst für den kater und mich neu  aber einfach nur


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> vergiss nicht den schönen verbindungstrail zum kaisertempel rüber !
> der war selbst für den kater und mich neu  aber einfach nur



Ja, vom Mannstein bis Eppstein werde ich so fahren wie wir am Montag!  Am Judenkopf werde ich aber wohl nicht die ganze Runde vom Sonntag fahren.


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, vom Mannstein bis Eppstein werde ich so fahren wie wir am Montag!  Am Judenkopf werde ich aber wohl nicht die ganze Runde vom Sonntag fahren.



d.h., eventuell fahre ich zwischen dem Trail Richtung Kaisertempel und dem Tempel selbst noch ein wenig nach oben, um die übliche Abfahrt zum Tempel mit dabei zu haben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin!

@ Gerd: das war ja nur für den iggi  im zweiten Anlauf gings 

@ hkn: hab ich oft genug bei missglückten Stoppies geübt


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> d.h., eventuell fahre ich zwischen dem Trail Richtung Kaisertempel und dem Tempel selbst noch ein wenig nach oben, um die übliche Abfahrt zum Tempel mit dabei zu haben.



den trail komplett vom staufen runter oder ab schotterweg ?

und nun die kernfrage : wann denn überhaupt


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2007)

@arachne : hab gestern auf der heimfahrt von eppstein nochmal an dich denken müssen und komm da heut wieder 2 x vorbei ... die spuren sind noch deutlich sichtbar


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> den trail komplett vom staufen runter oder ab schotterweg ?
> 
> und nun die kernfrage : wann denn überhaupt



ab dem Schotterweg, dachte ich mir (man braucht es ja nicht übertreiben...). 

Sonntag und eventuell schon mal am Freitag. KING_Lui hat für Freitag einen lmb ab Hofheim eingestellt. Oder ist dem sein lockeres Tempo ungefähr so wie beim Kater?


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne : hab gestern auf der heimfahrt von eppstein nochmal an dich denken müssen und komm da heut wieder 2 x vorbei ... die spuren sind noch deutlich sichtbar



Ja, zum Schlüsselsuchen haben wir die Stelle auch leicht gefunden. Und dabei haben wir ja dann auch noch mal alles umgegraben...

Schön, dann habe ich dort also jetzt ein temporäres Denkmal!


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> KING_Lui hat für Freitag einen lmb ab Hofheim eingestellt. Oder ist dem sein lockeres Tempo ungefähr so wie beim Kater?



ich will king_lui jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, aber er fährt noch mal ne runde "lockerer" wie wir  



Arachne schrieb:


> Schön, dann habe ich dort also jetzt ein temporäres Denkmal!



ob sich die natur an der stelle nochmal erholen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (18. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich will king_lui jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, aber er fährt noch mal ne runde "lockerer" wie wir
> 
> 
> 
> ob sich die natur an der stelle nochmal erholen wird


 

Moin auch mal- Kaum liegt die Dimb im Sterbebett bringt Ihr die Natur ins Bett daneben.

Schämt Euch !

 im Übrigen:
Gibt es was Neues??


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin auch mal- Kaum liegt die Dimb im Sterbebett bringt Ihr die Natur ins Bett daneben.
> 
> Schämt Euch !
> 
> ...



ich war nur augenzeuge, konnte schlimmeres leider nicht verhindern. ohne klickies wär das nicht passiert  

was solls denn neues geben ? du warst doch wieder unterwegs. berichte mal ...


----------



## fUEL (18. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich war nur augenzeuge, konnte schlimmeres leider nicht verhindern. ohne klickies wär das nicht passiert
> 
> was solls denn neues geben ? du warst doch wieder unterwegs. berichte mal ...


 

Ich war zum a... e  in Mailand und dadevor in de Dolos mit Scnee, Hagel, starkem Regen sozusagen Winterpokal im Zeitraffer auf höchstem Niveau( meist über 2000hm )
Jetzt hab ich heut nachmittag mal frei und schon is Gewitter am Aufziehen............schice noch mal


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich heut nachmittag mal frei und schon is Gewitter am Aufziehen............schice noch mal



ne jetzt, im taunus oder wo


----------



## Tech3 (18. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## fUEL (18. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne jetzt, im taunus oder wo


Bin daheim und wollt heut abend zu gc gehen aber bei gewitter wird das wohl nix


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin auch mal- Kaum liegt die Dimb im Sterbebett bringt Ihr die Natur ins Bett daneben.
> 
> Schämt Euch !
> 
> ...



   

Schau mal einer an, in Mailand gabs Clowns zu Frühstück! 

Und wie waren so die Mädels?


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich will king_lui jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, aber er fährt noch mal ne runde "lockerer" wie wir
> 
> 
> 
> ob sich die natur an der stelle nochmal erholen wird



Geschichte am Rande: Wir kamen dort nachts zum Schlüsselsuchen an, fuhren quer über die Straße zu einer Einbuchtung, da ging plötzlich neben/hinter uns Blaulicht an und unser Freund und Helfer meinte, dass das wohl nicht so toll gewesen wäre... Ok, sie haben uns dann zwar nicht beim Suchen geholfen, aber nachdem ich ihm den Zweck unserer nächtlichen Eskapaden erklärte, schwenkte er sofort um, schimpfte nicht mehr, sondern wünschte uns Glück!


----------



## arkonis (18. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geschichte am Rande: Wir kamen dort nachts zum Schlüsselsuchen an, fuhren quer über die Straße zu einer Einbuchtung, da ging plötzlich neben/hinter uns Blaulicht an und unser Freund und Helfer meinte, dass das wohl nicht so toll gewesen wäre... Ok, sie haben uns dann zwar nicht beim Suchen geholfen, aber nachdem ich ihm den Zweck unserer nächtlichen Eskapaden erklärte, schwenkte er sofort um, schimpfte nicht mehr, sondern wünschte uns Glück!


 

die hättest du auch nach einem Nachtquartier fragen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (18. Juli 2007)

so ich habe das Hauptlager auseinandergenommen und nichts gefunden außer einer hohlachse und ein Teil das die Hohlachse umschließt herausgezogen. Ich habe gehört das doch eigendlich ein Teil im Rahmen eingeklebt sein müsste?


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> so ich habe das Hauptlager auseinandergenommen und nichts gefunden außer einer hohlachse und ein Teil das die Hohlachse umschließt herausgezogen. Ich habe gehört das doch eigendlich ein Teil im Rahmen eingeklebt sein müsste?



Meinst Du das Innenlager vom Tretlager? Welches hast Du?


----------



## arkonis (18. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meinst Du das Innenlager vom Tretlager? Welches hast Du?


 
ne das Hauptlager von der Schwinge, es sind noch gleitlager


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ne das Hauptlager von der Schwinge, es sind noch gleitlager



Bei meinem 2005er topfuel sind es auch noch Gleitlager. Das sind Hülsen, die an einer Seite einen Rand von ca. `nem cm haben. Sie bestehen aus Alu und Teflon. Am Alu sollten sie eingeklebt sein.


----------



## arkonis (18. Juli 2007)

also so sieht das aus sind beiden Scheibchen das was eigendlich im Rahmen verklebt sein müsste?


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> also so sieht das aus sind beiden Scheibchen das was eigendlich im Rahmen verklebt sein müsste?
> ...



Ich würde sagen, ja. Kennst Du einen Trek-Händler, den Du deswegen mal anhauen könntest?

Mountainstoo in Kriftel hat mittlerweile auch Trek-MTBs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (18. Juli 2007)

der unibike in frankfurt, kaputt sollte eigendlich nichts sein, die Scheibchen sind doch auch verschleißteile?


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> der unibike in frankfurt, kaputt sollte eigendlich nichts sein, die Scheibchen sind doch auch verschleißteile?



Ja, das Paar kostet ca. 15/16 !


----------



## arkonis (18. Juli 2007)

ok, dann  werde ich wohl das machen müssen. leichtes Spiel haben die Schalen an der seite von dem hinterbau. Hofe mal das sich das nicht zu negativ auswirkt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juli 2007)

soo, waren wieder ne kleine Runde fahren. Heute mal frei Schnautze möglichst trailig  waren ua am Kaisertempel, gr. Mannstein, an so nem Steinhaufen an dem wir auch schonmal mitm Kater waren  und auch sonst hauptsächlich in der Gegend im Wald 
war zwar kurz (35km 900hm) aber trotzdem schön


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juli 2007)

was denn hier los  soviele Post auf einmal 

Karamellisieren ist gar nicht so einfach wie ich dachte  aber wird schon schief gehn morgen die große Kochparty


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was denn hier los  soviele Post auf einmal
> 
> Karamellisieren ist gar nicht so einfach wie ich dachte  aber wird schon schief gehn morgen die große Kochparty



Wo ist die PN mit der Einladung???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo ist die PN mit der Einladung???



kommt sofort


----------



## Arachne (18. Juli 2007)

@fUEL: Sag mal, was für eine Schaltung hast Du am FR, XTR, oder X0? Bei meinem älteren Leih-FR ist`ne Deore dran und die schlägt bei jeder kleinen Unebenheit an das Ausfallende. Super nervig! Ist das bei Dir auch so?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @fUEL: Sag mal, was für eine Schaltung hast Du am FR, XTR, oder X0? Bei meinem älteren Leih-FR ist`ne Deore dran und die schlägt bei jeder kleinen Unebenheit an das Ausfallende. Super nervig! Ist das bei Dir auch so?



Dagegen hilft nur Sram oder ne fette Lage Schaumstoff/Gummi. Das schlagen vom Schaltwerk habe ich an meinem HT auch  aber das wird ja eh nur noch auf der Strasse bewegt


----------



## fUEL (18. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Dagegen hilft nur Sram oder ne fette Lage Schaumstoff/Gummi. Das schlagen vom Schaltwerk habe ich an meinem HT auch  aber das wird ja eh nur noch auf der Strasse bewegt


@ gerd:
Deine Frage ist wohl eher rhetorisch

XO 2007 was sonst ?

Schlägt nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juli 2007)

moin moin!

wasn hier los? Schlaft ihr alle noch?


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Schlaft ihr alle noch?



sind wir schüler ? haben wir ferien ?
wenn du diese fragen mit "nein" beantworten kannst, so kannst du auch obige frage ebenso beantworten


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> wasn hier los? Schlaft ihr alle noch?


Irgendenwie shclaf ich heute in der Vertikalen...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Zu wenig Schlaf, irgendwie kein Bock auf nix. Werd mich aber gleich notgedrungerer Weise mal aufraffen müssen...


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2007)

gude plauscher...so richtig lust habe ich ja auch keine, besonder nach nur 4,5 stunden schlaf...aber was muss das muss


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sind wir schüler ? haben wir ferien ?
> wenn du diese fragen mit "nein" beantworten kannst, so kannst du auch obige frage ebenso beantworten



hab hier schon lange keine Schüler mehr gesehen 

sonst plauscht ihr hier um 6 schon los


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hab hier schon lange keine Schüler mehr gesehen
> 
> sonst plauscht ihr hier um 6 schon los



aber ferien hast du doch, oder  

wahltho + lugga sind nicht da und de kater ist stehend ko ...

wie kommt es eigentlich, dass hkn schon wach ist


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hab hier schon lange keine Schüler mehr gesehen
> 
> sonst plauscht ihr hier um 6 schon los



du gehst noch als schüler durch - auch wenn es nur berufsschule ist


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du gehst noch als schüler durch - auch wenn es nur berufsschule ist



also doch schüler


----------



## Frank (19. Juli 2007)

Moin zusammen. Bin auch total platt und die Beine schwer von der Kombination Touren zur A***** und zurück nach Hause. Naja heute und morgen noch und am Weekend bei Sonnenschein? nochmal eine kleine Ausfahrt, vielleicht mit Testbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also doch schüler



Azubi und ich muss Urlaub nehmen (3 wochen ) wie ihr auch


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Azubi und ich muss Urlaub nehmen (3 wochen ) wie ihr auch



ich muß 6 wochen nehmen


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> vielleicht mit Testbike



also doch ein hochfahrradfahrer


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich muß 6 wochen nehmen



stimmt das müsstest du mal  wird echt zeit


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Bin auch total platt und die Beine schwer von der Kombination Touren zur A***** und zurück nach Hause. Naja heute und morgen noch und am Weekend bei Sonnenschein? nochmal eine kleine Ausfahrt, vielleicht mit Testbike



Guten Morgen!

Trägst Du Dich mit dem Gedanken was neues zu kaufen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich muß 6 wochen nehmen



ich auch, aber nur 3 davon hab ich jetzt genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt das müsstest du mal  wird echt zeit


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Irgendenwie shclaf ich heute in der Vertikalen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher...so richtig lust habe ich ja auch keine, besonder nach nur 4,5 stunden schlaf...aber was muss das muss



Ich hab letzte Nacht sechs Stunden geschlafen (das ist mehr als sonst) und wollte heute Morgen einfach nicht aufwachen... Hat es vielleicht was mit dem Wetter zu tun? Hat jemand das Bio-Wetter geschaut?

In Hofheim war es ziemlich dunkel und naß. Hier in Biebrich ist es viel Heller und vor allem trocken!


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab letzte Nacht sechs Stunden geschlafen (das ist mehr als sonst) und wollte heute Morgen einfach nicht aufwachen... Hat es vielleicht was mit dem Wetter zu tun? Hat jemand das Bio-Wetter geschaut?
> 
> In Hofheim war es ziemlich dunkel und naß. Hier in Biebrich ist es viel Heller und vor allem trocken!



bei mir lag das kurze schlafen nur daran das ich unbedingt andromeda schauen musste  und heute morgen ein kunde extrem früh anrief. hier wird es auch besser, vorhin war es ziemlich grau.


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Trägst Du Dich mit dem Gedanken was neues zu kaufen?



er hat in kronberg einen "nebenjob" und da gibt es leihbikes (glaub ich) - was das wohl für ein laden ist


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



ich meinte nur damit das du dir den verdient hättest...


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich meinte nur damit das du dir den verdient hättest...



 seh ich auch so ...

muß aber wohl noch bis oktober warten


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> er hat in kronberg einen "nebenjob" und da gibt es leihbikes (glaub ich) - was das wohl für ein laden ist



Es wird ein Laden sein, in dem es keine Testbikes für "normal" große Menschen gibt...


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es wird ein Laden sein, in dem es keine Testbikes für "normal" große Menschen gibt...



naja die bikes für meine vorliebe müssen ja ne nummer kleiner sein


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es wird ein Laden sein, in dem es keine Testbikes für "normal" große Menschen gibt...



du meinst, da gibt es keine hi(gh) bikes


----------



## fUEL (19. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du meinst, da gibt es keine hi(gh) bikes


 

Normal?
Ja ja und wir sind alle die Zwerge von Schneegerdchen...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (19. Juli 2007)

Ich trage mich permanent mit den Gedanken, mir etwas Neues zu kaufen, nur das Geld dafür hab ich nie.

Und wir haben doch Testbikes in normalen Größen wie M und L ?

Aber ich denke, ich laß das und fahr lieber mit dem Enduro spazieren. Das wird nämlich bald eifersüchtig


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja die bikes für meine vorliebe müssen ja ne nummer kleiner sein



Wie viele Nummern größer gibt es Dein Bike?


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du meinst, da gibt es keine hi(gh) bikes


 


fUEL schrieb:


> Normal?
> Ja ja und wir sind alle die Zwerge von Schneegerdchen...........


ich würde aber von hkn`s "Tellerchen" essen wollen...


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie viele Nummern größer gibt es Dein Bike?



mein dezeitiges garnicht  nur die, die ich mir so als nächstes angedacht habe gibt es maximal bis L


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich würde aber von hkn`s "Tellerchen" essen wollen...



besser nicht, der kerl lässt ja nix ausser karotten über


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich würde aber von hkn`s "Tellerchen" essen wollen...



haste doch schon...nur musste da schnell sein, sonst wird das nix


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> haste doch schon...nur musste da schnell sein, sonst wird das nix



Wieso? So oft, wie Du Schnitzel nachbestellst... 

Dachte ich mir, dass Du mir die eine Pommes noch ewig übel nimmst!


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> besser nicht, der kerl lässt ja nix ausser karotten über



na nicht übertreiben, die zitronenscheiben und die petersilie blieb auch liegen. die schnitzel waren sehr lecker, die pommes nicht wirklich warm


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso? So oft, wie Du Schnitzel nachbestellst...



das hat ja bald wieder ein ende...muss mich wieder zusammen reißen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> besser nicht, der kerl lässt ja nix ausser karotten über



Ich muß ja nicht warten, bis er fertig ist!


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na nicht übertreiben, die zitronenscheiben und die petersilie blieb auch liegen. die schnitzel waren sehr lecker, die pommes nicht wirklich warm



Ne, die Petersilie blieb nicht (lange) liegen!


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

Berlin (dpa) - Das ZDF behält sich Regressansprüche gegenüber dem Organisator der Tour de France vor.

«Wir werden das Gespräch mit dem Veranstalter ASO suchen», sagte ZDF-Chefredakteur Nikolaus Brender der «Berliner Zeitung». «Wir haben die Rechte an einer sauberen Sportveranstaltung erworben.» Eine Ausstiegsklausel im Vertrag gibt es laut Brender aber nicht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Berlin (dpa) - Das ZDF behält sich Regressansprüche gegenüber dem Organisator der Tour de France vor.
> 
> «Wir werden das Gespräch mit dem Veranstalter ASO suchen», sagte ZDF-Chefredakteur Nikolaus Brender der «Berliner Zeitung». «Wir haben die Rechte an einer sauberen Sportveranstaltung erworben.» Eine Ausstiegsklausel im Vertrag gibt es laut Brender aber nicht.


Wie kann man so naiv sein, so etwas geglaubt zu haben. Daher sehe ich die Sache mit dem Ausstieg aus der Übertragung auch sehr zwiespältig. Sicher ist der Druck durch die Medien (kein TV, keine Sponsorenpräsenz, kein Geld für die Teams) ein sehr wirkungsvolles Mittel, aber erstens ist die Umsetzung meiner Meinung nach ein Problem des Sports und nicht der Medien. Zwei Jahre Sperre sind mir einfach zu wenig. 10 oder lebenslang. Das käme einem Berufsverbot gleich und geht damit wirklich an die Existenz.  
Zweitens sollte man eben nicht so naiv sein und glauben die Tour sei sauber oder sei es jeh gewesen. An der Spannung ändert das meiner Meinung nach aber nichts und ich würd´s gern weiter sehen. Ist doch wie Formel 1. Wenn du nicht in einem guten Auto sitzt, kannst du noch so toll fahren. Es merkt kaum einer. Man sollte dem Zuschauer schon überlassen, wie kritisch er das sieht und ihm die Entscheidung des Ausschaltens nicht diktieren.


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie kann man so naiv sein, so etwas geglaubt zu haben. Daher sehe ich die Sache mit dem Ausstieg aus der Übertragung auch sehr zwiespältig. Sicher ist der Druck durch die Medien (kein TV, keine Sponsorenpräsenz, kein Geld für die Teams) ein sehr wirkungsvolles Mittel, aber erstens ist die Umsetzung meiner Meinung nach ein Problem des Sports und nicht der Medien. Zwei Jahre Sperre sind mir einfach zu wenig. 10 oder lebenslang. Das käme einem Berufsverbot gleich und geht damit wirklich an die Existenz.
> Zweitens sollte man eben nicht so naiv sein und glauben die Tour sei sauber oder sei es jeh gewesen. An der Spannung ändert das meiner Meinung nach aber nichts und ich würd´s gern weiter sehen. Ist doch wie Formel 1. Wenn du nicht in einem guten Auto sitzt, kannst du noch so toll fahren. Es merkt kaum einer. Man sollte dem Zuschauer schon überlassen, wie kritisch er das sieht und ihm die Entscheidung des Ausschaltens nicht diktieren.



Sehe ich genauso! Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das Zudrehen von Geldhähnen das Doping verhindern kann. Der Radsport würde unpopulärer werden. Am Doping in unpopuläreren Sportarten, bei welchen deutlich weniger Geld fließt, ja selbst am Doping beim Breitensport erkennt man, dass man damit nichts Grundsätzliches ändern kann.

Meiner Meinung nach müssen deutlich mehr Mittel in die Erforschung von Nachweismethoden fließen. Dies in Kombination mit unangekündigten Kontrollen könnte das Doping deutlich reduzieren.


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

mir ist das wurscht ob da einer dopt oder nicht. will trotzdem das ganze im tv sehen. zum glück ist ja noch eurosport auf sendung  

es werden noch wetten angenommen, wer als nächster auffliegt  

auch immer wieder interessant, wieviele gute fahrer mit asthma es so gibt   also wenn ich dauernd husten müsste, käme ich wohl kaum zum feldberg und zurück ...

wie auch immer, sollen alle machen was sie wollen. so gibts immer was zum diskutieren und berichten. wer sich selber mit so nem zeugs kaputt machen will, bitte schön. tut ja im, gegensatz zum rauchen, keinem anderen körperlich schaden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch immer wieder interessant, wieviele gute fahrer mit asthma es so gibt   also wenn ich dauernd husten müsste, käme ich wohl kaum zum feldberg und zurück ...


Wobei ich mal gehört hab, daß Asthma-Spray Leuten ohne Asthma in Bezug auf Leistungssteigerung gar nichts bringen würde.

Scheiß Wetter hier gerade. In Anbetracht dessen und meiner körperlichen Verfassung werde ich das Biken heute wohl streichen müssen.  Vielleicht bessert sich ja beides bis zum Abend nochmal.


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

auf jeden fall war gestern die judenkopfrunde fast perfekt abgetrocknet. selbst die großen schlammlöcher waren wesentlich besser zu durchfahren als am sonntag. hat richtig spaß gemacht !

damit ist dank des regens jetzt wieder schluß mit lustig   

mal schauen, wie es heute abend ausschaut. vielleicht geht ja noch was, ansonsten zwangsruhetag ....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juli 2007)

Gestern abend war richtig perfekt. Schön viele, trockene Trails am Altkönig. Die Endursiten mit der Rennsemmel bergab versägt und gute Stimmung. Hab irgendwie das Gefühl, daß ich mit dem Hardtail wirklich nicht wesentlich langsamer bergab komme. Rattert nur mehr.


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...
> Scheiß Wetter hier gerade. In Anbetracht dessen und meiner körperlichen Verfassung werde ich das Biken heute wohl streichen müssen.  Vielleicht bessert sich ja beides bis zum Abend nochmal.



Hoffentlich! Hier gewittert es auch gerade. An die Mazzocchi bekommt man ja leider kein normales Dirtboard.


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Gestern abend war richtig perfekt. Schön viele, trockene Trails am Altkönig. Die Endursiten mit der Rennsemmel bergab versägt und gute Stimmung. Hab irgendwie das Gefühl, daß ich mit dem Hardtail wirklich nicht wesentlich langsamer bergab komme. Rattert nur mehr.



 

Ich will auch mal wieder zum Altkönig...

Abends bin ich im Moment einfach zu müde dazu. Montag war ich ziemlich fertig.


----------



## fUEL (19. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich! Hier gewittert es auch gerade. An die Mazzocchi bekommt man ja leider kein normales Dirtboard.


zieh einfach nen Präser über die Hose dann funfts 

Ich werd dann wohl alleins fahren zum Alde unsoweider

Hab gestern bei gc mit dem FR ohne mühe *alle *Racefullyfahrer bergauf stehen lassen und bergab lediglich den Kilian in der Nähe akzeptiert.

Cu on trail


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gestern bei gc mit dem FR ohne mühe *alle *Racefullyfahrer bergauf stehen lassen und bergab lediglich den Kilian in der Nähe akzeptiert.


Hast ja auch gekniffen und bist bei Nicole gefahren.   Bei mir waren zwei drei Jungs dabei, die waren auch bergauf ziemlich fit. Bin zwar kein Rennen mit denen gefahren (macht man ja als Guide nicht), aber die schienen Level 2 auch seeehr locker zu fahren.


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

fährt nicole level 1 oder 2 ?


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> fährt nicole level 1 oder 2 ?



je nachdem, manchmal auch höher... Aber tatsächlich oft auch 1, oder Umsteiger,


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> je nachdem, manchmal auch höher... Aber tatsächlich oft auch 1, oder Umsteiger,



hmmm, was soll man da jetzt von fuels "leistung"



fUEL schrieb:


> Hab gestern bei gc mit dem FR ohne mühe *alle *Racefullyfahrer bergauf stehen lassen



halten, wenn die dame gestern 1 oder umsteiger gefahren ist 

duckundganzschnellwech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (19. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmmm, was soll man da jetzt von fuels "leistung"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Am besten genausoviel wie wenn der Daniel mit dem Haarteil den Enduristen wegfährt  würd ich meinen.
War ja eh nur Level 0,1 mein ich gehört zu haben.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juli 2007)

Nicole fährt normal Umsteiger oder 2. Gestern aber meines Wissens 2.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juli 2007)

Soo, kochen is rum, geschmeckt hats und geknipst hab ichs für euch natürlich auch 
Vorspeise
Hauptgang
Nachtisch


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Juli 2007)

ein wahrer erfolg!!  ( das Essen)


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Soo, kochen is rum, geschmeckt hats und geknipst hab ichs für euch natürlich auch
> Vorspeise
> Hauptgang
> Nachtisch



danke, jetzt hab ich erst recht hunger


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Soo, kochen is rum, geschmeckt hats und geknipst hab ichs für euch natürlich auch
> Vorspeise
> Hauptgang
> Nachtisch



Sieht alles lecker aus! Unter dem Hauptgang habe ich mir aber etwas anderes vorgestellt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sieht alles lecker aus! Unter dem Hauptgang habe ich mir aber etwas anderes vorgestellt...



du meinst Mengenmäßig? Hab auch schon wieder Hunger  aber sehr mässtig der Kram. Oder meinst du gestalterisch?
oder was meinst du jetzt?

Edit: ich glaub ich weiß jetzt was du meinst, du dachtest sicher das das Fleisch weniger klein auf den Teller kommt. Richtig?

Kochen macht ja richtig Spass irgendwie  vorallem wenn alles gut geht und die Gäste zufrieden waren


----------



## fUEL (19. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du meinst Mengenmäßig? Hab auch schon wieder Hunger  aber sehr mässtig der Kram. Oder meinst du gestalterisch?
> oder was meinst du jetzt?
> 
> Edit: ich glaub ich weiß jetzt was du meinst, du dachtest sicher das das Fleisch weniger klein auf den Teller kommt. Richtig?
> ...


 

Naja auch wenn ich nur bei Nicole mitfahren kann - kochen kann *ich* wirklich


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du meinst Mengenmäßig? Hab auch schon wieder Hunger  aber sehr mässtig der Kram. Oder meinst du gestalterisch?
> oder was meinst du jetzt?
> 
> Edit: ich glaub ich weiß jetzt was du meinst, du dachtest sicher das das Fleisch weniger klein auf den Teller kommt. Richtig?
> ...



eins war aber bissi deprimierend
und zwar das Verhältniss von der Zeit wie lange wir gekocht haben zur Zeit wo wir gegessen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2007)

so ist das im leben. der uphill dauert ja meistens auch deutlich länger wie der downhill. spaß machen kann trotzdem beides


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Naja auch wenn ich nur bei Nicole mitfahren kann - kochen kann *ich* wirklich



in Anbetracht meiner bisherigen Kocherfahrungen bin ich mit dem heutigen Mahl ziemlich zufrieden 

und nachdem was du hier bisher geschrieben hast was du so kochst glaub ich dir das gerne das du gut kochen kannst


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

Uuuuuups - ist das hier plötzlich glatt...


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Juli 2007)

Guuuude,
... *rutschbums* *AUA!*
wer hat denn hier den Fred geölt ??? ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (19. Juli 2007)

Und gute N8 zusammen,
bin mieed.


----------



## Arachne (19. Juli 2007)

@MTK-Cube: Freitag muß ja nicht ewig gehen. Habe ganz und gar nicht vor die ganze Judenkopf-Runde zu drehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2007)

soo gute Nacht, ich mach mal n Verdauungsschläfchen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Soo, kochen is rum, geschmeckt hats und geknipst hab ichs für euch natürlich auch
> Vorspeise
> Hauptgang
> Nachtisch



Ich komm zum Nachtisch


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2007)

moin lugga ! alles fit ?

moin @ all


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2007)

Moín zusammen,
bin grad die Tür reingekommen un dleg mich erstmal ins Bett.

Hier is ja nix los, weder Fux, Maggo noch fuel sind anwesend 
Ihr seid doch sonst immer so früh wach



Wer ist das? Doch nicht ein neuer Plauscher? Der ist bergab bestimmt schnell!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin lugga ! alles fit ?
> 
> moin @ all



 
is ja doch einer da,
na ja so richtig nicht, bin halt wieder zuhause und nicht mehr im Süden


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2007)

Die Zicke zickt mal wieder,
mein Knie hat nen abdruck von der Bremsscheibe
und die Wade hats an ner S4 Stelle verschramt.

sonst ist aber O.K.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2007)

ich geh jetzt pennen,


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juli 2007)

@Lugga: Gut Nacht!

@alle andern: Mosche!


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2007)

wasn hier los   um 6.30 uhr pennen gehen


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2007)

da ist man mal ne 1/4 stunde net bei de sach, weil man die bilder von hohlenfels am brennen ist und dann sowas hier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2007)

ich brenn jetzt weiter ...

pah !!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich brenn jetzt weiter ...
> 
> pah !!!




Zu hilfe! Der Fux brennt! Sofort Feuerlöscher her!!!


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2007)

hilfe wär net schlecht ...
muß einige dateien umbennen, da gleiche namensgebung ...
hab ich natürlich zu spät gemerkt ...

schmeiß jetzt irgendwie alles in einen ordner, gibt dann keine differenzierung nach fotograf mehr. egal, hauptsache alles ist drauf ...


----------



## fUEL (20. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hilfe wär net schlecht ...
> muß einige dateien umbennen, da gleiche namensgebung ...
> hab ich natürlich zu spät gemerkt ...
> 
> schmeiß jetzt irgendwie alles in einen ordner, gibt dann keine differenzierung nach fotograf mehr. egal, hauptsache alles ist drauf ...


 
Burningfox - der Dank aller in Hohlenfels mitgewirktenTauniden sei Dir gewiss.
Die Plauscher hatten ja gekniffen, seinerzeit

@ lugga gude meue und guud nacht


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Juli 2007)

Morsche zusammen,

Servus Uwe, schlaf gut.



Arachne schrieb:


> @MTK-Cube: Freitag muß ja nicht ewig gehen. Habe ganz und gar nicht vor die ganze Judenkopf-Runde zu drehen!


Wie im Hofheimer Fred gesagt, waas isch noch ned, ob's glabbe dud. Isch ruf Dische mol am Nachmiddoch o (zärka 16:00 h).


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Burningfox - der Dank aller in Hohlenfels mitgewirktenTauniden sei Dir gewiss.
> Die Plauscher hatten ja gekniffen, seinerzeit
> 
> @ lugga gude meue und guud nacht



ich glaub, der kilian hat noch bilder ... die fehlen noch ...


----------



## fUEL (20. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, der kilian hat noch bilder ... die fehlen noch ...


 

Der is nachdem er die langsame gocrazy veranstaltung beendet hatte zum Packen nach Hause und gestern abend nach schottland abgereist, wo er Gast auf einer Hochzeit ist, die im Glasgower Fußballstadion stattfindet. ( Guinessbuchderrekorde )
Wenn ich en richtisch verstanne hab iss er am Dienstag wieder da.

Bin ich froh, daß ich net so viele Leut kenn, die mer einlade muss is bestimmt en deure spass für die beiden Brautleutche und deren Eltern


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2007)

promihochzeit oder was ?
ist ja schon krass, ein ganzes stadion ...


----------



## fUEL (20. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> promihochzeit oder was ?
> ist ja schon krass, ein ganzes stadion ...


 

Er war auch ziemlich gespannt wegen der Location; seine Schwiegereltern in spe fahren auch mit.- is also irgendwie von Carmens Seite Verwandschaft, wenn ich das richtig kombiniere.

Die Logistik so viele Leutchen zu bewirten und so stell ich mir schon extrem aufwändig vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moín zusammen,
> bin grad die Tür reingekommen un dleg mich erstmal ins Bett.
> 
> Hier is ja nix los, weder Fux, Maggo noch fuel sind anwesend
> ...



Nach Jahren harter Arbeit am stromlinienförmigen Körperbau


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin!

ei guude Lugga, schee das de wieder da bist


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche zusammen,
> 
> Servus Uwe, schlaf gut.
> 
> ...



s guad.

Irgendwie blöd heute und Sonntag fahren zu wollen, wenn Samstag der schönste Tag sein soll.


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Zicke zickt mal wieder,
> mein Knie hat nen abdruck von der Bremsscheibe
> und die Wade hats an ner S4 Stelle verschramt.
> 
> sonst ist aber O.K.



Guude Lugga,

was zickt se denn? Wieder die Verbindung Alu/Tupper? Ist das am Knie ein Brandzeichen?


----------



## fUEL (20. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nach Jahren harter Arbeit am stromlinienförmigen Körperbau


 
Moin auch. 

Wo liegt denn Gattikon?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude Lugga,
> 
> was zickt se denn? Wieder die Verbindung Alu/Tupper? Ist das am Knie ein Brandzeichen?



Klar ist es wieder die Verbindung,
hat ja diesmal zwei bis drei Wochen gehalten,
es ist immer die Seite an der die Bremse montiert ist.
Diesmal hab ich es aber auf gar keinen Fall überlastetet. Es sei den heftiges Bremsen zählt schon zum Überlasten. Ich denk ja das es ganz viele kaputte Verbindungen von Rotwild auf dem Trail gibt, die Besitzer wissen es nur nicht.

Mit dem Brandzeichen hast Du auch recht. 

Ach noch was, im Mund hat sich auch ne Verbindung gelöst, werd gleich mal zu meinem Geldvernichter gehen und schauen ob er noch Kleber hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2007)

Ach noch was


*GUUUUUUUUDE ZUSAMMEN *


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2007)

fahre heute mal so gegen 13.00 uhr trailig zum feldi hoch. jemand zeit und lust ?


----------



## fUEL (20. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Klar ist es wieder die Verbindung,
> hat ja diesmal zwei bis drei Wochen gehalten,
> es ist immer die Seite an der die Bremse montiert ist.
> Diesmal hab ich es aber auf gar keinen Fall überlastetet. Es sei den heftiges Bremsen zählt schon zum Überlasten. Ich denk ja das es ganz viele kaputte Verbindungen von Rotwild auf dem Trail gibt, die Besitzer wissen es nur nicht.
> ...


 

Du sollst ja auch nicht die Zähne zusammen beissen beim Bremsen, sondern rollen lassen 
Bist du den 5 er nach St Ulrich  geheizt?????


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch nicht die Zähne zusammen beissen beim Bremsen, sondern rollen lassen
> Bist du den 5 er nach St Ulrich  geheizt?????



Die Williams waren so gut und dann war da noch der Zahnstocher und ein Rest vom feinen Abendessen zwischen den Zähnen  Plups 


Ne, hat zeitlich nicht gepaßt. Soll Dich aber vom Christopher grüßen 

später mehr, muß jetzt weg...


----------



## caroka (20. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ach noch was
> 
> 
> *GUUUUUUUUDE ZUSAMMEN *



Gude Lugga,

schön, dass de widder zurück bisd.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> fahre heute mal so gegen 13.00 uhr trailig zum feldi hoch. jemand zeit und lust ?


Lust ja, Zeit nein.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juli 2007)

gude plauscher - wb uwe


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin auch.
> 
> Wo liegt denn Gattikon?



In der schönen Schweiz, in der Nähe von Zürich 
Auf dem Weg zum Gotthardt fährt man daran vorbei.
Eigentlich komme ich jedoch aus FFM und finde es nett mal etwas aus der alten Heimat zu hören


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> In der schönen Schweiz, in der Nähe von Zürich
> Auf dem Weg zum Gotthardt fährt man daran vorbei.
> Eigentlich komme ich jedoch aus FFM und finde es nett mal etwas aus der alten Heimat zu hören



...und was hat dich hierher verschlagen?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...und was hat dich hierher verschlagen?



Was meinst du mit hierher verschlagen....Schweiz....Frankfurt....Forum???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit hierher verschlagen....Schweiz....Frankfurt....Forum???



Ich meine im Forum,
hab die letzten 14 Tage hier nichts mitbekommen und will eigentlich auch nicht nachlesen. 

Ich geh mal davon aus das Du in der Schweiz wohnst, lebst und Dich auch derzeit befindest.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2007)

stimmt das mit der Schweiz.
Bin hier irgendwann mal so reingerutscht, weiss auch nicht mehr genau warum. Denke mal es war bei der Suche nach irgendwetwas im Forum, hoffe es stört nicht


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmt das mit der Schweiz.
> Bin hier irgendwann mal so reingerutscht, weiss auch nicht mehr genau warum. Denke mal es war bei der Suche nach irgendwetwas im Forum, hoffe es stört nicht



Ne, quatsch, stört nicht! 

Kannst ja auch mal was über die Trails um Zürich herum berichten.


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

Ãbrigens, die Reparatur meiner Gabel wÃ¼rde mit Service 280-310 â¬ kosten. Listenneupreis liegt bei 699 â¬.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch mal was über die Trails um Zürich herum berichten.


Lieber nicht, sonst werden wir noch neidisch.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2007)

da gibts viele  paar bildchen sind in meine r Signature zu finden


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmt das mit der Schweiz.
> Bin hier irgendwann mal so reingerutscht, weiss auch nicht mehr genau warum. Denke mal es war bei der Suche nach irgendwetwas im Forum, hoffe es stört nicht



Es stört auf keinen Fall, im Gegenteil je internationaler desto besser. 


Ich bn öfters mal in der CH. Vielleicht ergibt sich mal was wenn ich nächste mal in Luzern bin


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

Hier wird es gerade richtig dunkel...


----------



## fUEL (20. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es stört auf keinen Fall, im Gegenteil je internationaler desto besser.
> 
> 
> Ich bn öfters mal in der CH. Vielleicht ergibt sich mal was wenn ich nächste mal in Luzern bin


Siehste schon hat sich ein Plauscher bei Dir eingeladen; könnten auch viele werden, da musst Du dan durch 
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> da gibts viele  paar bildchen sind in meine r Signature zu finden



Ich war schon recht oft in Zürich, habe auch Radkarten von der Gegend. Vielleicht kannst Du mir doch mal erklären, wie ich zu dem ein, oder anderen Trail komme. Die Bilder sind nett!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2007)

@Frank

kein Problem die Garage ist geheizt 

@Arachne
in der Schweiz ist es noch schön ;-)


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier wird es gerade richtig dunkel...



und jetzt stürmt es auch...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Reparatur meiner Gabel würde mit Service 280-310  kosten. Listenneupreis liegt bei 699 .



im Inet gibts ne neue Reba (weiß ja nicht genau welche du hast) für 350


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und jetzt stürmt es auch...



das verträgt sich eigentlich gar nicht gut mit meiner weiteren Tagesplanung (km-fressen)


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich war schon recht oft in Zürich, habe auch Radkarten von der Gegend. Vielleicht kannst Du mir doch mal erklären, wie ich zu dem ein, oder anderen Trail komme. Die Bilder sind nett!



Auf jedenfall  Sag wann, was, wo und ich sag dir wie 
Bei Zeit komme ich auch mit ..... aber man beachte meinen Stromlinienförmigen Körper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2007)

BTW: Ichsah ein Trickt der Plauscher das mit dem Stein .... Hut ab habt ihr die machen lassen


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> im Inet gibts ne neue Reba (weiß ja nicht genau welche du hast) für 350



Reba Team U-Turn Poplock. Hibike/cycle-aix haben die für 499 .


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall  Sag wann, was, wo und ich sag dir wie
> Bei Zeit komme ich auch mit ..... aber man beachte meinen Stromlinienförmigen Körper


 


mzaskar schrieb:


> BTW: Ichsah ein Trickt der Plauscher das mit dem Stein .... Hut ab habt ihr die machen lassen


Äh, was meinst Du genau? Doch nicht etwa den Hubbel!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2007)

hier ist es grade Nacht geworden


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier wird es gerade richtig dunkel...


Dunkel ist schon fast nicht mehr der richtige Ausdruck. Nimmt ja akpokalyptische Ausmaße an.   Ich hoffe nur, der Fux war vernünftig genug nicht los zu fahren oder ist schon wieder auf dem Rückweg. Bei dem Wetter (Wetter.com mal ins Regionalradar schauen!) möchte ich nicht auf ´nem Berg sein.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Äh, was meinst Du genau? Doch nicht etwa den Hubbel!



sah es in der Galerie von Luca


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Reba Team U-Turn Poplock. Hibike/cycle-aix haben die für 499 .



wann haste die denn gekillt? dachte dein hinterbau wäre nur ausgeschlagen...ach stimmt hattest ja die gabel gleich checken lassen


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dunkel ist schon fast nicht mehr der richtige Ausdruck. Nimmt ja akpokalyptische Ausmaße an.   Ich hoffe nur, der Fux war vernünftig genug nicht los zu fahren oder ist schon wieder auf dem Rückweg. Bei dem Wetter (Wetter.com mal ins Regionalradar schauen!) möchte ich nicht auf ´nem Berg sein.




ist halt wie inder Waschstrasse .... nur das Peeling mit den weissen Koerner ist gewoehnungsbedürftig


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2007)

Gerd was hat die Gabel?


...oder ist es das ganze Bike?


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dunkel ist schon fast nicht mehr der richtige Ausdruck. Nimmt ja akpokalyptische Ausmaße an.   Ich hoffe nur, der Fux war vernünftig genug nicht los zu fahren oder ist schon wieder auf dem Rückweg. Bei dem Wetter (Wetter.com mal ins Regionalradar schauen!) möchte ich nicht auf ´nem Berg sein.



der fux ist genau rechtzeitig wieder in seinem bau gelandet  

es soll mir einfach dieser tage nicht vergönnt sein, mal wieder den feldi zu erklimmen  
nicht mal bis nfh bin ich hoch gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Reba Team U-Turn Poplock. Hibike/cycle-aix haben die fÃ¼r 499 â¬.



ohne Uturn

hier hats eben ganz bÃ¶se runtergeschifft. WÃ¤re ich wie geplant ohne zu trÃ¶deln los wÃ¼rde ich jetzt wohl kurz vor Limburg aufm Radweg stehen


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juli 2007)

so weltuntergang am feldi vorbei...fux du kannst wieder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so weltuntergang am feldi vorbei...fux du kannst wieder



so ein sinnloser Regen, alles nass gemacht ...


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so ein sinnloser Regen, alles nass gemacht ...



richtig...mords sommer...wenn man bei der tour sieht wie trocken das gras und so weiter ist...die haben da schon mehr sonnenstrahlen gesehen wie wir...im märz/april bombenwetter und nun nen dreckssommer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> richtig...mords sommer...wenn man bei der tour sieht wie trocken das gras und so weiter ist...die haben da schon mehr sonnenstrahlen gesehen wie wir...im märz/april bombenwetter und nun nen dreckssommer



Richtig, kein schöner Sommer (Wettertechnisch)  vor allem wirds dadurch nicht leichter mein ehrgeiziges Ziel zu erreichen wo ich momentan eh voll im Rückstand bin


----------



## fUEL (20. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so ein sinnloser Regen, alles nass gemacht ...


 
Gestern bei meiner zweiten Tour gegen abend ( mittags hatt ich abgebrochen, nachdem ich mich wie Nemo gefühlt hatte) war ich innerhalb kürzeseter Zeit Sommerbesprosst wie pippilangstrumpf.
Von der Tenne los und 40 km im Pferdskopf/Landsteinergebiet abgespult.

War etwas trailärmer aber hab so manchen neuen Weg entdeckt und ohne Verwendung von Kartenmaterial doch immer wieder den rechten Weg gefunden ( das war dann sozusagen der Kick).

@ kater: Hast de Reifen bestellt ?? Minion dh fr in 2.35 sind mega im Regen, vllt gibt es die in 2.1 fürs Hardtail!!!
Höllengripp und guter Trainingseffekt dank hohem Rollwiederstand 
halt grad richtisch für so eine (Enduro / Freeride) -kiste ohne Federweg


@ uwe : Dem FR Rahmen geht es gut, der hat ein neues Innenlager (nach 5000km ) und neue Kettenblätter und geht wie schmidts Katz, Hr. schmidt.

Was anneres wie ne zicke  

Hab Übrigens auch ne Zicke - krieg nen neuen Fuel Rahmen - hat die Dolomiten nicht überlebt. (5 er nach st. Ulrich) hart und heftig. 

Lackriss im Sitzrohr, der seine Struktur beim Einfedern des Hinterbaues leicht ändert indem er breiter wird.

Der AD Mitarbeiter von Trek hat untersagt damit weiter zu fahren, der neue Rahmen steht auf Priorität.

Der 23 te Defekt von weit über 7000 Rahmen , die ausgeliefert wurden, davon 3 bei Denfeld, der Christian ist stinkesauer.


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> @ kater: Hast de Reifen bestellt ?? Minion dh fr in 2.35 sind mega im Regen, vllt gibt es die in 2.1 fürs Hardtail!!!
> Höllengripp und guter Trainingseffekt dank hohem Rollwiederstand
> halt grad richtisch für so eine (Enduro / Freeride) -kiste ohne Federweg


@Kater: Kann ich alles bestätigen: Kannst Du Dich an mein leidendes Gesicht vom Sonntag erinnern?! 



fUEL schrieb:


> @ uwe : Dem FR Rahmen geht es gut, der hat ein neues Innenlager (nach 5000km ) und neue Kettenblätter und geht wie schmidts Katz, Hr. schmidt.
> 
> Was anneres wie ne zicke
> 
> ...


 Grusel.... Bin langsam immer froher, noch den alten Rahmen zu haben!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Richtig, kein schöner Sommer (Wettertechnisch)  vor allem wirds dadurch nicht leichter mein ehrgeiziges Ziel zu erreichen wo ich momentan eh voll im Rückstand bin




Da kann ich nur sagen ab in den Sommer 
http://homepage.mac.com/willibald/LeLavandou_2007/PhotoAlbum68.html


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Kater: Kann ich alles bestätigen: Kannst Du Dich an mein leidendes Gesicht vom Sonntag erinnern?!


KAnn ich. Da rutsch ich doch lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so weltuntergang am feldi vorbei...fux du kannst wieder



jetzt will ich net mehr ...

so ein dreck verdammter


----------



## fUEL (20. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> KAnn ich. Da rutsch ich doch lieber. also bei Level 0,1 ( Mittwoch) hat mir der Reifen keinen Stress bereitet; sind wohl dem Gerd seine Beine zu schwach für so einen Männerreifen auf nen Männerfahrrad., wenn er so Probleme hatte.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2007)

Mit was für nem Rad war der Gerd dann am Mi. unterwegs??


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> also bei Level 0,1 ( Mittwoch) hat mir der Reifen keinen Stress bereitet; sind wohl dem Gerd seine Beine zu schwach für so einen Männerreifen auf nen Männerfahrrad., wenn er so Probleme hatte.



Hoffentlich sind Deine Beine so stark wie Dein Mundwerk geworden!


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mit was für nem Rad war der Gerd dann am Mi. unterwegs??



Ich bin seit Sonntag mit dem Test-FR von mainbike in Größe L unterwegs. Da sind die Maxxis minnion Dh (F/R) drauf.


----------



## fUEL (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind Deine Beine so stark wie Dein Mundwerk geworden!


 
Ausreichend stark - Denke aber nicht das mein Mundwerk größer ist als das anderer in diesem Fred Plauschender.

Ich bin wohl nur ein wenig stärker Opfer von manch einem anderen Mundwerk gesteuert aus Neid, Missgunst und andern niederen Antrieben.

Naja in Hohlenfels hättest Du ja zeigen können, was geht  Aber so stark wie Du Hochfrequenzplauscher kann ja sowieso niemand anderes sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ausreichend stark - Denke aber nicht das mein Mundwerk größer ist als das anderer in diesem Fred Plauschender.
> 
> Ich bin wohl nur ein wenig stärker Opfer von manch einem anderen Mundwerk gesteuert aus Neid, Missgunst und andern niederen Antrieben.
> 
> Naja in Hohlenfels hättest Du ja zeigen können, was geht  Aber so stark wie Du Hochfrequenzplauscher kann ja sowieso niemand anderes sein



Klar!  In was???   Im Jammern alle mal!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2007)

so und jetzt reichen wir uns alle die Hände und vertragen uns wieder


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so und jetzt reichen wir uns alle die Hände und vertragen uns wieder



oh, hat sich wer gestritten?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, hat sich wer gestritten?



Im Jugendslang würde man das was hier grad abläuft "dissen" nennen 

Ich fahr meine jetzt zweite Runde  grade geheizt, jetzt locker


----------



## fUEL (20. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so und jetzt reichen wir uns alle die Hände und vertragen uns wieder


 

Ich seh das nicht als unverträglich, mir gegenüber ist der Wind meißt so - das kenn ich schon, mir sind auch die personellen Strukturen, die dazu führen, durchaus bewußt. 
Wenn es mir oder einem Anderen nicht passt ist es jederzeit möglich, diesen Fred zu ignorieren.

...und denk dran als frischgebackener Koch ( besser wie frischgekochter Bäcker) .........nix wird so heiß gegessen wie gekocht.

.........


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Im Jugendslang würde man das was hier grad abläuft "dissen" nennen
> 
> Ich fahr meine jetzt zweite Runde  grade geheizt, jetzt locker



kann Dir die Ohren nicht langziehen, weiß ja nicht was das heißt. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kann Dir die Ohren nicht langziehen, was ja nicht was das heißt.
> 
> Viel Spaß!



Unfassbar, das gibt`s sogar bei wiki...

Demnach würde ich behaupten, das wenigstens 10% der Beiträge in diesem Fred dazu gehören!


----------



## fUEL (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unfassbar, das gibt`s sogar bei wiki...
> 
> Demnach würde ich behaupten, das wenigstens 10% der Beiträge in diesem Fred dazu gehören!


 
Verlink doch mal -oder stell gleich das Ergebniss der Recherche ein


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich seh das nicht als unverträglich, mir gegenüber ist der Wind meißt so - das kenn ich schon, mir sind auch die personellen Strukturen, die dazu führen, durchaus bewußt.
> Wenn es mir oder einem Anderen nicht passt ist es jederzeit möglich, diesen Fred zu ignorieren.
> 
> ...und denk dran als frischgebackener Koch ( besser wie frischgekochter Bäcker) .........nix wird so heiß gegessen wie gekocht.
> ...



eigentlich fand ich Deinen Wind stärker als meinen, aber das ist ja immer so `ne Ansichtssache... Mit Letzterem stimme ich jedenfalls durchweg überein!


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Verlink doch mal -oder stell gleich das Ergebniss der Recherche ein



"Das umgangssprachliche Verb dissen (von engl. disrespect), hauptsächlich von Jugendlichen verwendet, bedeutet jemanden schlechtmachen, jemanden schräg anmachen, respektlos behandeln, jemanden schmähen.

Ursprünglich ein Slangausdruck aus den USA, kam es über die Hip-Hop-Szene  in der das Dissen zu einer eigenen Kunstform, dem Battle-Rap erhoben wurde  auch nach Deutschland. Einige Rapper drücken ihre (vermeintlich) schlechte Beziehung vor allem zu anderen Rappern durch so genannte Diss-Tracks aus."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gerd was hat die Gabel?
> 
> 
> ...oder ist es das ganze Bike?



Am Hinterbau hatte sich die Verklebung zwischen rechter Kettenstrebe und Lager  gelöst, die Wippe ist an einer Schraube eingerissen und die Gabel klopft in der Krone und hat `nen Service nötig.

Die Ersteren beiden Sachen sind auf Garantie gemacht worden. Letzteres lasse ich vorerst nicht machen.


----------



## fUEL (20. Juli 2007)

;3897929]"Das umgangssprachliche Verb dissen (von engl. disrespect), hauptsÃ¤chlich von Jugendlichen verwendet, bedeutet jemanden schlechtmachen, jemanden schrÃ¤g anmachen, respektlos behandeln, jemanden schmÃ¤hen.

UrsprÃ¼nglich ein Slangausdruck aus den USA, kam es Ã¼ber die Hip-Hop-Szene â in der das Dissen zu einer eigenen Kunstform, dem Battle-Rap erhoben wurde â auch nach Deutschland. Einige Rapper drÃ¼cken ihre (vermeintlich) schlechte Beziehung vor allem zu anderen Rappern durch so genannte Diss-Tracks aus."[/quote]


Naja dann sind wir ja in der Tadition dieses FredÂ´s genau richtig gewesen.


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Reparatur meiner Gabel würde mit Service 280-310  kosten. Listenneupreis liegt bei 699 .





Arachne schrieb:


> Am Hinterbau hatte sich die Verklebung zwischen rechter Kettenstrebe und Lager  gelöst, die Wippe ist an einer Schraube eingerissen und die Gabel klopft in der Krone und hat `nen Service nötig.
> 
> Die Ersteren beiden Sachen sind auf Garantie gemacht worden. Letzteres lasse ich vorerst nicht machen.



So, habe gerade abgeklärt, dass das Klopfen `ne Garantiesache (2 Jahre) ist und werde den Service doch beauftragen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2007)

soo, genau so hab ich mir die Stimmung vorgestellt wenn ich wieder komme 
für die Runde in gemütlich hab ich den Schnitt um genau 2,1km/h nach unten verlagert, war wirklich sehr gemütlich


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Juli 2007)

Guude,


Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... und die Wade hats an ner S4 Stelle verschramt.....





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Klar ist es wieder die Verbindung,
> hat ja diesmal zwei bis drei Wochen gehalten,
> es ist immer die Seite an der die Bremse montiert ist.
> Diesmal hab ich es aber auf gar keinen Fall überlastetet. ...



Uwe, eins versteh ich nicht:
1.) Bist Du zuerst die S4-Stelle fahren ? Dann kann das rote nicht ganz stimmen...
2.) Ist zuerst die Verbindung lose gewesen, wundert mich das blaue nicht mehr ...
"Wie würden Sie entscheiden ?"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das s4 sagt ja nix über den Materialanspruch aus, mehr über den Anspruch an das Fahrtechnische können 

ich bin heute nur s-1 gefahren  (Abhärtung gegen die Teerallergie, viel B8  )


----------



## fUEL (20. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sinn mer abba froh, daß er den 5 er Trail ned gefahren is, sonst wär er jetzt in de Holzkist.

Abba der 5er is gaaaiiiillll  jippy


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das s4 sagt ja nix über den Materialanspruch aus, mehr über den Anspruch an das Fahrtechnische können


Ahhhrgggg; das war ne Quizfrage für'n Uwe, nich zum Klugschei$$en  

*diss, diss*


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. Juli 2007)

Übrigens, 
da es heut mit dem Biken nicht so geklappt hat, wollen Gerd und ich morgen (weil wohl bestes Wetter von ganz Wochenende) ab 10:00 Uhrtürmchen Hofheim ne trailige Runde um den Staufen/gr. Mannstein und den vier Kehren am Judenkopf machen. Schätze brutto so 3 bis max. 5 Std. je nach Plausch- und Übungsanteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ahhhrgggg; das war ne Quizfrage für'n Uwe, nich zum Klugschei$$en
> 
> *diss, diss*



hab zuerst das Bike gelüncht, dann bin ich S4 gefahren. Bei Stellen die hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad haben wird das Bike nicht sonderlich belastet. Da belastet der Sprung im Südhang auf dem Feldi mehr.   

Aufgrund des chaden hab ich die Tour zum Eisjöchle mitgefahren. Der St. Ullrich Trail den fuel ansprach belastet das Bike auch wesentlich mehr als das was ich fuhr. Ihr wirst doch, langsam aber Schwierig


----------



## Tech3 (21. Juli 2007)

So komm gerad vom Brauhaus zurück  Lecker Bierchen getrunken..jetzt mal ab in die Falle


----------



## Arachne (21. Juli 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> So komm gerad vom Brauhaus zurück  Lecker Bierchen getrunken..jetzt mal ab in die Falle



Brauhaus ist nett!  Aber Bier hab ich da noch nie getrunken... 

Wo ist die Nachtschicht?  Die Kinder sind jetzt im Bett!  

Mein Chef mutmaßte heute, dass ich Nachteule käseweiß sein müßte!  Dann viel ihm ein, dass auf meiner Fahrt zur A****** die Sonne schon hoch am Himmel steht und mich bräunt!


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juli 2007)

GN8


----------



## Arachne (21. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8



Hast Du diesen Gruß als template abgespeichert? 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (21. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Wetter sieht toll aus, bin mal auf den Zustand der Trails gespannt!

@arkonis: Wie sah es denn gestern aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juli 2007)

moin moin!

fährt heute mittag / nachmittag evt jemand? Ralph? ganz gemütlich? Ansonsten spul ich einfach wieder ein paar km für mein Urlaubsziel ab


----------



## arkonis (21. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Wetter sieht toll aus, bin mal auf den Zustand der Trails gespannt!
> 
> @arkonis: Wie sah es denn gestern aus?


 

moin, wir sind gerstern immer dem Regen hinterher gefahren wurden aber zu keiner zeit von oben naß dafür aber von unten, die wege sind aber befahrbar mit einem mittleren Schlammanteil.


----------



## arkonis (21. Juli 2007)

gestern erster Versuch mit fat ALBERT. also ich finde der reifen ist top. super grip


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> fährt heute mittag / nachmittag evt jemand? Ralph? ganz gemütlich?


Ich fahr sicher heute nachmittag. Nur wann, wie schnell und wo ist noch nicht klar. Wird sich in den nächsten Stunden klären.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juli 2007)

Du fährst mir zu schnell  hab ja im mom nur das Torque.


----------



## fUEL (21. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Du fährst mir zu schnell  hab ja im mom nur das Torque.


----------



## fUEL (21. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab zuerst das Bike gelüncht, dann bin ich S4 gefahren. Bei Stellen die hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad haben wird das Bike nicht sonderlich belastet. Da belastet der Sprung im Südhang auf dem Feldi mehr.
> 
> Aufgrund des chaden hab ich die Tour zum Eisjöchle mitgefahren. Der St. Ullrich Trail den fuel ansprach belastet das Bike auch wesentlich mehr als das was ich fuhr. Ihr wirst doch, langsam aber Schwierig


 

Den 5 er kann man schnell fahren es gibt dort aber auch 3 S4er Stellen, die sich aber mit S2 /S3 als Chickenway umgehen lassen.

Auf jeden Fall glaub ich nicht, daß es viele gibt die den in einem Stück runterprügeln, denn der strengt schon ziemlich an, weil Du dauernd am Arbeiten bist auf dem Bike.
Aber Grinsegarantie!!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juli 2007)

Wer hat dieses zielerreichungsentgegenwirkende Shicewetter bestellt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juli 2007)

Naja, damit der Tag nicht vollends für die Füsse ist geh ich mir ma endlich ne Kettenpeitsche basteln


----------



## fUEL (21. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Naja, damit der Tag nicht vollends für die Füsse ist geh ich mir ma endlich ne Kettenpeitsche basteln


 

Gibt es hier im Plauscherfred Interesse an der Transalp n. Jahr???

Würd evtl mit Kilian oder jemand anderes ( am besten vor 1968 gebohren) auch mitmachen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> fährt heute mittag / nachmittag evt jemand? Ralph? ganz gemütlich? Ansonsten spul ich einfach wieder ein paar km für mein Urlaubsziel ab



ups erst jetzt geschaut...muss die tage arbeiten, vielleicht unter der woche mal...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2007)

Transalp ist mir zu hart, wo ich doch eher im Pool nur am Rand schwimm, warm dusche und unter Laternen parke ist das eher nix für mich 


Wer hat den nächste Woche Zeit? Hab noch Urlaub und könnte jeweils nen halben Tag Biken nach möglichkeit morgens. 


@fuel: Wie sieht es bei Dir am Do aus. Wir wollten doch mal am Rhein...


----------



## fUEL (21. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Transalp ist mir zu hart, wo ich doch eher im Pool nur am Rand schwimm, warm dusche und unter Laternen parke ist das eher nix für mich
> 
> 
> Wer hat den nächste Woche Zeit? Hab noch Urlaub und könnte jeweils nen halben Tag Biken nach möglichkeit morgens.
> ...


 

Hi, uwe du hast post


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wer hat dieses zielerreichungsentgegenwirkende Shicewetter bestellt


Hab ich mir auch gedacht und hab das Rad trocken gelassen. War der Samstag nicht als der bessere Tag gemeldet?   Wa erwartet uns dann morgen?


----------



## fUEL (21. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht und hab das Rad trocken gelassen. War der Samstag nicht als der bessere Tag gemeldet?  Wa erwartet uns dann morgen?


 
Mich erwartet die Messe in Düsseldorf.
Kater Do Zeit ? evtl. Rheinsteig mit Lugga und mir ???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kater Do Zeit ? evtl. Rheinsteig mit Lugga und mir ???


Kann ich derzeit immer erst mittwochs sagen, sollte aber machbar sein. 
Rheinsteig von wo bis wo? Startzeit?


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2007)

Wie ist denn das Wetter in Frankfurt ..... ich glaube ich bin gerade aus versehen falsch abgebogen und durch den Zürichsee gefahren ...... verdammt .... und das Peeling durch diese weißen Dinger die vom Himmel fallen .... aua :kotz:


----------



## Arachne (21. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mich erwartet die Messe in Düsseldorf.
> Kater Do Zeit ? evtl. Rheinsteig mit Lugga und mir ???



Rheinsteig?!  Nehmt ihr mich mit? Lest ihr mich in Wiesbaden Biebrich auf?


----------



## Arachne (21. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wer hat dieses zielerreichungsentgegenwirkende Shicewetter bestellt





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht und hab das Rad trocken gelassen. War der Samstag nicht als der bessere Tag gemeldet?   Wa erwartet uns dann morgen?





mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Wetter in Frankfurt ..... ich glaube ich bin gerade aus versehen falsch abgebogen und durch den Zürichsee gefahren ...... verdammt .... und das Peeling durch diese weißen Dinger die vom Himmel fallen .... aua :kotz:



Also, Carsten und ich sind heute 30km und 940Hm ohne Regen gefahren!   Selbst der Mannsteintrail, die Kaisertempelkehren, die Kehren vom Judenkopf runter und der schwarze Wildsau-Trail waren prima fahrbar!!! 

Naja, ok, die vorletzte Kehre am Kaisertempel mußte ich mir mal ganz genau, aus unmittelbarer Nähe anschauen. Irgendwie blieb dabei das FR stehen und der Lenker drehte sich um 180 Grad.  Beim zweiten mal ging es dann ganz normal... 

Ach ja, und diese Kehre vom Judenkopf runter mit den Stufen... Hab ich natürlich sofort wieder verweigert.  Bin dann nochmal angefahren, um mir die Anfahrt einzuprägen und wieder davor stehen geblieben. Ok, ok, hatte gemerkt, das Carsten sie fahren wollte ("müßte eigentlich gehen").  Also sind wir nochmal ein Stück hoch und sind sie dann gefahren. Es ging! 

Wieder in Hofheim wunderten wir uns ziemlich, dass die Straßen naß waren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juli 2007)

N'Abend Leutz, bin heil zurück aus den Alpen, später mehr


----------



## wondermike (21. Juli 2007)

So, heute bin ich nach sechs Wochen auch zum ersten mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen. Ging soweit ganz gut. Ich bin allerdings nur im Flachland rumgegurkt. Leider habe ich dabei vergessen, dass es auf dem Hinweg tendenziell bergab geht und auf dem Rückweg entsprechend bergauf. So musste ich auf dem Heimweg doch etwas leiden. Und eine ordentliche Dusche gab's auch noch auf den letzten Kilometern.


----------



## fUEL (21. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute bin ich nach sechs Wochen auch zum ersten mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen. Ging soweit ganz gut. Ich bin allerdings nur im Flachland rumgegurkt. Leider habe ich dabei vergessen, dass es auf dem Hinweg tendenziell bergab geht und auf dem Rückweg entsprechend bergauf. So musste ich auf dem Heimweg doch etwas leiden. Und eine ordentliche Dusche gab's auch noch auf den letzten Kilometern.


 
Thats live wellcome back


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'Abend Leutz, bin heil zurück aus den Alpen, später mehr



Da bist de  net de einzige


----------



## wondermike (21. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Thats live wellcome back



Oh, juh kähn inglisch werri guddli.


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'Abend Leutz, bin heil zurück aus den Alpen, später mehr



welcome home ! es ist schon später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (21. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> welcome home ! es ist schon später


nicolaiisches willkomen, alter n- guru


----------



## fUEL (21. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kann ich derzeit immer erst mittwochs sagen, sollte aber machbar sein.
> Rheinsteig von wo bis wo? Startzeit?


Im Moment tipp ich mal auf 12 uhr Schlangenbad aber mehr per pn. muß ers tmal wieder recherchieren und alte routen auskramen und nachfragen bei den Wissenden, die helfen können aus gut was beseres zu machen in der Planung max Gruppe = 5 Pers. weil überwiegen als -Wanderweg/Klettersteig  genutzt und mehr wird Knapp mit den Wanderern. 
Wir wollen keine Konflikte und sind Dimb konform, obwohl mir die dimb im Moment nicht so sehr nahe ist; die ziele jedoch schon.


----------



## Arachne (21. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Rheinsteig?!  Nehmt ihr mich mit? Lest ihr mich in Wiesbaden Biebrich auf?





fUEL schrieb:


> Im Moment tipp ich mal auf 12 uhr Schlangenbad aber mehr per pn. muß ers tmal wieder recherchieren und alte routen auskramen und nachfragen bei den Wissenden, die helfen können aus gut was beseres zu machen in der Planung max Gruppe = 5 Pers. weil überwiegen als -Wanderweg/Klettersteig  genutzt und mehr wird Knapp mit den Wanderern.
> Wir wollen keine Konflikte und sind Dimb konform, obwohl mir die dimb im Moment nicht so sehr nahe ist; die ziele jedoch schon.



@fUEL: Du könntest "nein" sagen, wenn Du es nicht möchtest. Dann wüßte ich Bescheid.


----------



## h.jay (21. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute bin ich nach sechs Wochen auch zum ersten mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen. Ging soweit ganz gut. Ich bin allerdings nur im Flachland rumgegurkt. Leider habe ich dabei vergessen, dass es auf dem Hinweg tendenziell bergab geht und auf dem Rückweg entsprechend bergauf. So musste ich auf dem Heimweg doch etwas leiden. Und eine ordentliche Dusche gab's auch noch auf den letzten Kilometern.



Es freut mich, dass du endlich wieder aufs Bike kannst. Auch wenn du am Schluß leiden mußtest. Ab jetzt geht es wieder aufwärts!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute bin ich nach sechs Wochen auch zum ersten mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen. Ging soweit ganz gut. Ich bin allerdings nur im Flachland rumgegurkt. Leider habe ich dabei vergessen, dass es auf dem Hinweg tendenziell bergab geht und auf dem Rückweg entsprechend bergauf. So musste ich auf dem Heimweg doch etwas leiden. Und eine ordentliche Dusche gab's auch noch auf den letzten Kilometern.


Willkommen zurück im Sattel!   Wann kommt die zweite OP?


----------



## Arachne (21. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute bin ich nach sechs Wochen auch zum ersten mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen. Ging soweit ganz gut. Ich bin allerdings nur im Flachland rumgegurkt. Leider habe ich dabei vergessen, dass es auf dem Hinweg tendenziell bergab geht und auf dem Rückweg entsprechend bergauf. So musste ich auf dem Heimweg doch etwas leiden. Und eine ordentliche Dusche gab's auch noch auf den letzten Kilometern.



Ich hoffe, Du hast nur konditionell gelitten und nicht wegen einer Überlastung Deines Flügels!   Schön dass es wieder, wenn auch mit Einschränkungen, "geht"!


----------



## wondermike (21. Juli 2007)

Danke an alle für die guten Wünsche.  

Der Arm war OK und hat keine Probleme gemacht. Wann die zweite OP ist, weiß ich noch nicht. Ich hoffe bald, damit ich die ganze Sch**** hinter mir habe.


----------



## Arachne (21. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Danke an alle für die guten Wünsche.
> 
> Der Arm war OK und hat keine Probleme gemacht. Wann die zweite OP ist, weiß ich noch nicht. Ich hoffe bald, damit ich die ganze Sch**** hinter mir habe.



Bei meinem Handgelenk haben sie das Metall nach ca. `nem halben Jahr wieder heraus genommen.


----------



## fUEL (22. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @fUEL: Du könntest "nein" sagen, wenn Du es nicht möchtest. Dann wüßte ich Bescheid.


 
Sei doch nicht so ungeduldig, wie gesagt ich muss erst mal nachhaken und jetzt muss ich erst mal nach Dusseldorf zu ar.....ten.

Wenn ich es hinbekomme mit der frühen Zeit wie angedeutet; wärest Du dann auch mit dabei???

Wir wären dann zu viert und das ist ja sozial verträglich auch auf solch einem Weg.

Am Wochenende ginge das auch zu zweit oder dritt nur mit viel gutem Willen.


----------



## fUEL (22. Juli 2007)

h.jay schrieb:


> Es freut mich, dass du endlich wieder aufs Bike kannst. Auch wenn du am Schluß leiden mußtest. Ab jetzt geht es wieder aufwärts!


 

Mechanikusabzeichen gemacht????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> welcome home ! es ist schon später





fUEL schrieb:


> nicolaiisches willkomen, alter n- guru



Danke für die Begrüssung 

Tja ich habe dann den Ostalpencross von Ruhpolding nach Misurina überlebt.

Insgesamt gesehen war es ein sehr schönes Erlebnis: 10.500 hm und 386 km in 6 Etappen.

Ca. 2.000 hm waren Schiebe-/Tragepassagen, was mit meinem 17,5kg Helius FR natürlich ein besonderer Challenge war. Allein die 700 hm hoch zum Hochtor auf der Hochtauernstrasse über den alten Passpfad waren schon ein besonderes Erlebnis, aber auch ziemlich anstrengend. Insgesamt hätte ich für die Tour meine Übersetzung von 44/16 auf 42/16 oder 40/16 ändern sollen, dann hätte ich insgesamt vielleicht noch 700hm mehr fahren als schieben können

Ich hatte mich mit der Tour vorher überhaupt nicht beschäftigt, weil ich mit Bekannten gefahren bin, die schon zweimal bei Andi von Alpenevent mitgefahren waren. Und so bin ich gleich in einem ausgewachsenen Level 3 Alpencross gelandet. Die Organisation war perfekt und die Stimmung in der Gruppe (13 Teilnehmer + zwei Guides) war sehr gut.

Für mich war es das erste Mal überhaupt in den Alpen und dann gleich auf dem Bike. Einige von Euch kennen ja auch meine Höhenangst, die mich an einigen Stellen doch etwas geplagt und eingeschränkt hatund mich dazu gezwungen hat, auch an einigen fahrbaren Stellen zu schieben...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Danke für die Begrüssung
> 
> Tja ich habe dann den Ostalpencross von Ruhpolding nach Misurina überlebt.
> 
> ...




Wie auch immer, Du hast es durchgezogen und scheinbar auch Deinen Spaß gehabt 

Liebst Du die Alpen jetzt oder haßt Du sie


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer hat den nächste Woche Zeit? Hab noch Urlaub und könnte jeweils nen halben Tag Biken nach möglichkeit morgens.



Ich hab auch Urlaub  Aber morgens kein Auto


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Urlaub  Aber morgens kein Auto



 s***** aufs Auto


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> s***** aufs Auto



wollte damit auch nur ausdrücken das ich in der Tourentreffpunktauswahl etwas eingeschränkt bin (Hohemark z.b.) 

soo, jetzt gehts zum Kuchenessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Liebst Du die Alpen jetzt oder haßt Du sie



Ich kann mir noch kein abschliessendes Urteil erlauben, sicherlich ein faszinierendes Bike-Revier. Das Panorama ist einmalig. Ich denke aber, dass ich erst noch öfter hin muss, um mir ein abschliessendes Urteil zu erlauben, resp. man muss sich länger dran gewöhnen 

Das Wetter war auch extrem: Die ganze Zeit keine Wolke am Himmel und heiss. Die Sonne ist für jemanden mit so heller Haut wie ich und zudem mit Weissfleckenkrankheit grenzwertig. Ich habe mich jeden Tag mehrfach mit Sunblocker LSF 50+ eingecremt. Tlw. auf den Armen dick aufgetragen ohne einreiben und am Freitag hatte ich dann doch die ersten Anzeichen einer Sonnenallergie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2007)

@Gerd: Wie geht es eigentlich Deiner Tupperschlüssel, resp. was macht der Neukauf?


----------



## caroka (22. Juli 2007)

Schön Wahltho, Dich wieder in heimischen Gefilden zu wissen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2007)

Moin Caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Wie geht es eigentlich Deiner Tupperschlüssel, resp. was macht der Neukauf?



Hi Thomas, schön, dass Du die Alpen heil überlebt hast!  200Hm schieben wären für mich ja gar nichts gewesen...  Wie hat Dein Material die Tour verkraftet? Welche Reifen hattest Du drauf, wie haben sich Deine Bremsen verhalten?

An meiner Tupperschüssel hat sich die Verklebung zwischen Kettenstrebe und Schwingengelenk gelöst und an einer Schraube ist die Wippe eingerissen. Diese beiden Sachen sind bereits auf Garantie erneuert worden.

Da meine Gabel aber immer mehr Spirenzchen macht, habe ich die auch überprüfen lassen. Die Gabelkrone klopft und die Gleitbuchsen sind ausgenudelt. Zusammen würde das um die 300  kosten, wenn sie älter als zwei Jahre wäre. Das sie das nicht ist, bekomme ich das Klopfen auf Garantie gemacht und für den Service werde ich hoffentlich nicht viel mehr als einen Hunni hinlegen müssen!


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

Ach ja, Neukauf: Im Moment fahre ich mit dem Leih-FR von mainbike. Fährt sich v.a. runter ganz gut, ich merke aber rauf deutlich das Mehrgewicht und die Reifen (Maxxis minnion DH)!! Bei meinen Wunschkomponenten für das neue hat sich nichts, oder nicht viel geändert. Jedenfalls werde ich mit dem Kauf sicherlich bis nach der Messe warten und schauen was es alles schönes Neues in diesem Segment gibt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Thomas, schön, dass Du die Alpen heil überlebt hast!  200Hm schieben wären für mich ja gar nichts gewesen...  Wie hat Dein Material die Tour verkraftet? Welche Reifen hattest Du drauf, wie haben sich Deine Bremsen verhalten?



Yepp, die 2.000 hm Schieben, resp. Tragen waren grenzwertig.

Ich hatte neue Nobby Nics in 2.4 drauf. Einen hat es hinten mit einem Riss in der Flanke gekillt.

Die Hopes haben astrein funktioniert.

Einer der Guides ist hauptberuflich gelernter Bike-Mech. Habe mich viel mit ihm über Technik unterhalten. Er war von Hope-Bremsen ebenfalls sehr angetan.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo wahltho,
schön das Du gesund zurückgekommen bist. 

Hast Du oder wer auch immer hier im Fred (HKN, C-R ?) Erfahrung mit Fat-Albert als auch Big Betty ?
NN in 2,4 kenne ich, neu habe ich vorne z.Z. einen Fat-Albert und bin vom Grip/Spurtreue recht angetan (wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das jetzt nur mein Kopf ist, der mich die Dinge nun anders fahren läßt  ).
Der Unterschied beim Rollwiderstand bergauf zwischen NN 2,4 und Fat-Albert ist für mich nicht spürbar, d.h. gering (is so oder so für mich ach so easy ).
Ich frage mich, ob (als weitere Steigerung) der Grip/die Spurtreue eines Big Betty bergab den Rollwiderstand bergauf rechtfertigt bzw. wie groß der Unterschied zum Fat-Albert bergauf ist ? 
(In einer der letzten Bike-Bravo's war ja ein großer Enduroreifen-Vergleichstest, die hat aber meine Schwester, die ich erst nächste Woche wiedersehe.)


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. Juli 2007)

ach jo, Guuude zusammen,
seid's alle Biken ?
Hab gerade das Auto so ziehmlich voll mit Gerümpel aus dem Keller. Wie mein Nachmittagsprogramm gestaltet war, is wohl klar .


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

Der Fat Albert rutscht im Gegensatz zum NN nicht auf Steinen weg. Beim Bordsteinfahren ist der Unterschied zwischen Fat Albert und NN richtig groß. Big Betty kann ich nichts zu sagen. 

Einen Nachteil hat der Fat Albert allerdings, wenn jemand mitbekommt das man den drauf hat wird schwer gelästert, aber lästern ist hier im Fred ja groß in Mode und man ist dadurch schon abgehärtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (22. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mechanikusabzeichen gemacht????





Nee...ich glaub ich muß am Mittwoch einen kleinen Kurs buchen.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Fat Albert rutscht im Gegensatz zum NN nicht auf Steinen weg. Beim Bordsteinfahren ist der Unterschied zwischen Fat Albert und NN richtig groß. Big Betty kann ich nichts zu sagen.
> 
> Einen Nachteil hat der Fat Albert allerdings, wenn jemand mitbekommt das man den drauf hat wird schwer gelästert, aber lästern ist hier im Fred ja groß in Mode und man ist dadurch schon abgehärtet



echt da wird gelästert? ich hab den doch auch drauf und bis auf das ich die pannensicherheit nicht doll finde und den grip im schlamm, kann man ihn schon fahren  big betty ist schon mal besser wie der FA, aber da muss es noch was besseres geben


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> echt da wird gelästert? ich hab den doch auch drauf und bis auf das ich die pannensicherheit nicht doll finde und den grip im schlamm, kann man ihn schon fahren  big betty ist schon mal besser wie der FA, aber da muss es noch was besseres geben



Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Mountain King von Conti?


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob (als weitere Steigerung) der Grip/die Spurtreue eines Big Betty bergab den Rollwiderstand bergauf rechtfertigt bzw. wie groß der Unterschied zum Fat-Albert bergauf ist ?



hmm, ich bin da bestimmt der falsche. aber so einen wirklichen unterschied zwischen dem rollwiderstand vom BB zum FA konnte ich nicht feststellen und das obwohl auch auch noch die superklebe mischung für vorne genommen habe. rein von der einbildung her würde ich dem BB etwas besseren grip bei nässe und auf wurzeln bescheinigen...wobei nasses holz auch mit ihm tricky ist.

der BB soll pannensicherer als der FA sein, hat aber keinen snakeskin und wird wohl damit an der flanke etwas anfälliger als der FA mit snakeskin sein.

ich werde auf jedenfall mal die maxxis testen...ob ich nun 880 gramm oder 1000ebbes hochschleppe - keine ahnung ob ich das merke


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Mountain King von Conti?



wie du schon sagst -> der neue  - aber den willste doch maximal auf den blauen montieren.


vielleicht teste ich auch mal die muddy mary - ist vielleicht auch was. wenn auch krass schwer


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> ich werde auf jedenfall mal die maxxis testen...ob ich nun 880 gramm oder 1000ebbes hochschleppe - keine ahnung ob ich das merke



Vom Gewicht her vielleicht nicht, aber warte mal ab bis Du damit auf feuchtem Untergrund fährst und der Grip einer chemischen Bindung gleicht!  

ja, ja, mittlerweile übertreibe ich leicht...


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vom Gewicht her vielleicht nicht, aber warte mal ab bis Du damit auf feuchtem Untergrund fährst und der Grip einer chemischen Bindung gleicht!
> 
> ja, ja, mittlerweile übertreibe ich leicht...



naja der klebe BB soll ja auch angeblich das und dies können...vielleicht fahre ich zu schlecht, aber außer das er mir ständig steinchen ins gesicht kickt merke ich nix von der superhaftung   - auch nicht bei nässe...


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Einen Nachteil hat der Fat Albert allerdings, wenn jemand mitbekommt das man den drauf hat wird schwer gelästert, aber lästern ist hier im Fred ja groß in Mode und man ist dadurch schon abgehärtet



Klar wird über FA und Rockring am CC-Bike gelästert! Genauso wie über einige meiner Trikots in diesem Jahrhundert... 

Trotzdem war ich in Torbole ganz, ganz kurz davor den BB auf mein CC zu ziehen!


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... aber außer das er mir ständig steinchen ins gesicht kickt merke ich nix von der superhaftung ...



Das macht der Maxxis übrigens auch...


----------



## arkonis (22. Juli 2007)

albert ist schon ok, super grip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (22. Juli 2007)

ich mach gerade eine Tourenplannung mit google earth, kann es sein das die Bilder teilweise uralt sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich mach gerade eine Tourenplannung mit google earth, kann es sein das die Bilder teilweise uralt sind



Na klar, habe schon festgestellt, dass die Bilder älter als sechs Jahre sein können


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na klar, habe schon festgestellt, dass die Bilder älter als sechs Jahre sein können



so ist es. und wenn die nicht aktualisiert werden, wird mich nie jemand per google earth finden  

hab heut mal ne bodenprobe mit doppeltem salto aus dem trailteilstück unterhalb des fliegerdenkmals am alten genommen. bin zum glück butterweich den hang runtergepurzelt und hab nur kleine schrammer am oberschenkel abbgekommen.
hab mich so auf den trail konzentriert, dass ich mit dem lenker links am baum hängen geblieben bin. dann hats das vorderrad zerrissen und es gab kein halten mehr ...
der kater fuhr unmittelbar vor mir und hat ausser einem lauten "schei$$e"-ruf nix weiter mitbekommen. der rest der gruppe war zu weit hinten um was zu merken  

so, das war meine gn8-geschichte für heute


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so ist es. und wenn die nicht aktualisiert werden, wird mich nie jemand per google earth finden
> 
> hab heut mal ne bodenprobe mit doppeltem salto aus dem trailteilstück unterhalb des fliegerdenkmals am alten genommen. bin zum glück butterweich den hang runtergepurzelt und hab nur kleine schrammer am oberschenkel abbgekommen.
> hab mich so auf den trail konzentriert, dass ich mit dem lenker links am baum hängen geblieben bin. dann hats das vorderrad zerrissen und es gab kein halten mehr ...
> ...




Fux Du kannst es nicht lassen   


....gut das nix passiert ist... Buch es unter Fallübungen, muß man auch können


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> hab heut mal ne bodenprobe mit doppeltem salto aus dem trailteilstück unterhalb des fliegerdenkmals am alten genommen. bin zum glück butterweich den hang runtergepurzelt und hab nur kleine schrammer am oberschenkel abbgekommen.
> hab mich so auf den trail konzentriert, dass ich mit dem lenker links am baum hängen geblieben bin. dann hats das vorderrad zerrissen und es gab kein halten mehr ...
> der kater fuhr unmittelbar vor mir und hat ausser einem lauten "schei$$e"-ruf nix weiter mitbekommen. der rest der gruppe war zu weit hinten um was zu merken
> ...



 Schön, dass nicht mehr passiert ist!


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie du schon sagst -> der neue  - aber den willste doch maximal auf den blauen montieren.
> ...



Unabhängig vom Rad stelle ich mir vor, hier im Taunus maximal so was wie den NN (oder Mountain King) zu brauchen und am Gardasee mindestens BB (oder Maxxis). Für den Maxxis spricht, dass es den in 2,5" UST gibt!!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom Rad stelle ich mir vor, hier im Taunus maximal so was wie den NN (oder Mountain King) zu brauchen und am Gardasee mindestens BB (oder Maxxis). Für den Maxxis spricht, dass es den in 2,5" UST gibt!!



In Südtirol bin ich mit meiner norm. Bereifung, sprich FA 2,35 vorne und NN 2,25 hinten alles gefahren unabhängig vom Wetter. Bin Wurzeltrails, ganz steile Trails und ganz verblockte im strömenden Regen gefahren.

Die einzige Situation an die ich mich erinnern kann in der ich auf den Reifen geflucht hab war im Herbst im Taunus. Nasses Laub umd mit rel. hoher Speed in die Kurve, dazu noch nen abgefahrenen NN, da kam Freude auf denn da hab ich nicht mit rutschen gerechnet  

Der Vorteill von nem 2,5 er Reifen liegt doch in erster Linie in höherem Komfort.
Mit nem 2,5er hinten und höchsten 2 BAR besser noch 1,8 braucht man hinten keine Federung mehr. 

Steinigt mich oder macht sonstwas mit mir, aber den Dämpfer hinten braucht man doch nur zum hochfahren...und vielleicht zum springen, da reicht meine Erfahrung aber nicht aus, da bin ich ne Lusche


Nabend Carsten


----------



## fUEL (22. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom Rad stelle ich mir vor, hier im Taunus maximal so was wie den NN (oder Mountain King) zu brauchen und am Gardasee mindestens BB (oder Maxxis). Für den Maxxis spricht, dass es den in 2,5" UST gibt!!


2.35 Minion DH passen ins fuel und sind kleiner als 2.4 er NN über die niemand lästert, also erlaubt ist was gefällt.
nen Höllengrip haben die ja und ich fahr sie gerne.

NN fährt sich auch gut und ist dauernd kaputt ( Stollen oder Schlitze an der Seite) Hab noch nie einen runtergefahren, weil er vorher Zahnausfall oder ne defekte Seite hatte. 

Der RR 08 wird wohl auch sehr gut sein, da er nun doppelte menge an Profil bekommt.


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Steinigt mich oder macht sonstwas mit mir, aber den Dämpfer hinten braucht man doch nur zum hochfahren...
> ...



Aha, Du hast Deine Enduro-Pläne begraben!?! Willst Du Dir jetzt lieber `nen Hardtail holen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aha, Du hast Deine Enduro-Pläne begraben!?! Willst Du Dir jetzt lieber `nen Hardtail holen?



Ne sind nicht begraben, will ja auch noch springen lernen   Aber schwierige Trails dich nicht mit Hi-Speed gefahren werden brauchen keine Federung. In den Beine steckt da genug Federung.

Zahnausfall, besser Zahnabriss ist aber wirklich beim NN zu beklagen.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der RR 08 wird wohl auch sehr gut sein, da er nun doppelte menge an Profil bekommt.



Wenn der RR08 ein Racing Ralph ist würd ich ihn nicht mal testen. Den kann ich nicht Leiden


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 2.35 Minion DH passen ins fuel und sind kleiner als 2.4 er NN über die niemand lästert, also erlaubt ist was gefällt.
> nen Höllengrip haben die ja und ich fahr sie gerne.
> 
> NN fährt sich auch gut und ist dauernd kaputt ( Stollen oder Schlitze an der Seite) Hab noch nie einen runtergefahren, weil er vorher Zahnausfall oder ne defekte Seite hatte.
> ...



Danke für die Info! Sollte es vor dem FR zum Gardasee gehen, ziehe ich vielleicht den Minion DH auf.

Am Vorderrad gehen mir die Reifen nicht so schnell kaputt. Den ersten NN am Hinterrad habe ich auch abgefahren. Seitdem ich jedoch ein wenig ruppiger fahre, gehen mir die NNs recht schnell kaputt...  Am Gardasee war es fast `ne Katastrophe. Total zerschlitzt...


----------



## fUEL (22. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne sind nicht begraben, will ja auch noch springen lernen  Aber schwierige Trails dich nicht mit Hi-Speed gefahren werden brauchen keine Federung. In den Beine steckt da genug Federung.
> 
> Zahnausfall, besser Zahnabriss ist aber wirklich beim NN zu beklagen.


 

Denk dran ich hab den Neuen bestellt:Zusage fürn Rahmen ist raus 05.07.07 -


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

geh jetzt in die Kiste, morgen gibts neue Fenstern im Haus. Das wird bestimmt ganz schrecklich


----------



## fUEL (22. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn der RR08 ein Racing Ralph ist würd ich ihn nicht mal testen. Den kann ich nicht Leiden


 
Den aktuellen mag ich auch nicht aber das Profil vom Neuen sieht sehr schnell aus und hat wohl auch für schnelle Runden die richtige Traktion für feuchte Rennen - könnt ne Alternative zum Mibro marathon sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Denk dran ich hab den Neuen bestellt:Zusage fürn Rahmen ist raus 05.07.07 -



Was auch immer passiert, wir waren sind einig. Du kannst dich auf mich verlassen  Bin ja spitz wie Nachbars Lumpi auf das Teil


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne sind nicht begraben, will ja auch noch springen lernen   ...



Aber `nen Dirtbike hat doch auch keinen Dämpfer! Wieso also `nen Fully zum Springen?

Ich brauche die Enduro für Trails. Auch beim Langsamfahren ist es für mich viel komfortabler mit mehr Sicherheitsreserven.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Den aktuellen mag ich auch nicht aber das Profil vom Neuen sieht sehr schnell aus und hat wohl auch für schnelle Runden die richtige Traktion für feuchte Rennen - könnt ne Alternative zum Mibro marathon sein



Weder mibro noch RR kommen mit meiner Art zu fahren klar


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber `nen Dirtbike hat doch auch keinen Dämpfer! Wieso also `nen Fully zum Springen?
> ...





Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... Bin ja spitz wie Nachbars Lumpi auf das Teil



Wieso?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber `nen Dirtbike hat doch auch keinen Dämpfer! Wieso also `nen Fully zum Springen?
> 
> Ich brauche die Enduro für Trails. Auch beim Langsamfahren ist es für mich viel komfortabler mit mehr Sicherheitsreserven.



Ich kann nur sagen das ich schon einigemal mit blockiertem Dämpfer gefahren bin und es immer nur beim Hochfahren auf Trails gemerkt hab...vielleicht bin ich ja auch gefühlsarm


----------



## fUEL (22. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> geh jetzt in die Kiste, morgen gibts neue Fenstern im Haus. Das wird bestimmt ganz schrecklich


Beileid , kenn ich das Spiel


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso?



Weil ich mich fast nicht mehr trau mit der Zicke zu fahren, die geht ja schon kaputt wenn se mich sieht  


...und das Nicolai das einzige Bike war das vorne hochging wenn ich am Lenker zog, find ich äußerst wichtig auf steilen Trails und für meine Spielereien


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

bin jetzt weg


----------



## fUEL (22. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Weder mibro noch RR kommen mit meiner Art zu fahren klar


Hat ja auch keiner behauptet. Das sind Rennreifen für Marathon oder Cross Countryrennen und nix anneres.

Falls Du mal ein Rennen fährst solltest Du aber statt Big Betty lieber was weniger Grobstolliges fahren.

Big Betty, Fat Alber Minion Dh und NN sind allesamt gut , nix taugen tut der Ignitor, der hat keinen guten Gripp und rollt wie ne Panzerkette mit Spikes und 3 Komponentnekleber


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hat ja auch keiner behauptet. Das sind Rennreifen für Marathon oder Cross Countryrennen und nix anneres.
> 
> Falls Du mal ein Rennen fährst solltest Du aber statt Big Betty lieber was weniger Grobstolliges fahren.
> 
> Big Betty, Fat Alber Minion Dh und NN sind allesamt gut , nix taugen tut der Ignitor, der hat keinen guten Gripp und rollt wie ne Panzerkette mit Spikes und 3 Komponentnekleber




Rennen sind nix für mich, Bergab sind se alle im Weg und Bergauf bin ich dann im Weg . Evtl mal so ein Endurorennen, sprich möglichst anspruchsvoll runter ohne Bodenkontakt. Sowas gibts aber scheinbar bisher nur am Gardasee.

Den Ignitor hatte ich zu beginn meiner Karriere, fand Ihn auch ziemlich übel...



jetzt aber nix wie weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (22. Juli 2007)

bin  total am Ar.... von so vielen Hosen, Blusen und was da so drin war und auch von der Fahrerei hin und zurück 483 km gesamt.

Nacht dann auch von mir


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich mach gerade eine Tourenplannung mit google earth, kann es sein das die Bilder teilweise uralt sind


uiihh das kann boes ins Auge gehen ..... ich würde mich lieber auf Karten verlassen die max 3 Jahre sind. Je nach dem wo du unterwegs bist können dich ältere Unterlagen ganz schön reinreiten .... selbst passsiert in Südfrankreich ....


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Weil ich mich fast nicht mehr trau mit der Zicke zu fahren, die geht ja schon kaputt wenn se mich sieht
> 
> 
> ...und das Nicolai das einzige Bike war das vorne hochging wenn ich am Lenker zog, find ich äußerst wichtig auf steilen Trails und für meine Spielereien



Naja, dass Du für Deine Bedürfnisse etwas anderes brauchst, als Dein CC ist schon klar.  Und ich weiß auch gar nicht, wieso ich jede Aussage hinterfragen muß...  Außer natürlich, weil ich super neugierig bin...

Gute Nacht!


----------



## fUEL (22. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Rennen sind nix für mich, Bergab sind se alle im Weg und Bergauf bin ich dann im Weg . Evtl mal so ein Endurorennen, sprich möglichst anspruchsvoll runter ohne Bodenkontakt. Sowas gibts aber scheinbar bisher nur am Gardasee.
> 
> Den Ignitor hatte ich zu beginn meiner Karriere, fand Ihn auch ziemlich übel...
> 
> ...


 

Wenn de schneller fährst hast de keinen mehr vor Dir bergab, alter Schwede


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, dass Du für Deine Bedürfnisse etwas anderes brauchst, als Dein CC ist schon klar.  Und ich weiß auch gar nicht, wieso ich jede Aussage hinterfragen muß...
> Außer natürlich, weil ich super neugierig bin...
> 
> Gute Nacht!



Mach Dir keine Gedanken, passt schon, fresch siegt


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn de schneller fährst hast de keinen mehr vor Dir bergab, alter Schwede



aber nur bis es das erste mal bergauf geht...


----------



## fUEL (22. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber nur bis es das erste mal bergauf geht...


Mit Schwung in den Gegenhang und dann frei nach Bölts: Quäl dich Du sau


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

@RH: na, doch später zurück gekommen, als geplant?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @RH: na, doch später zurück gekommen, als geplant?



Si Heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (22. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> uiihh das kann boes ins Auge gehen ..... ich würde mich lieber auf Karten verlassen die max 3 Jahre sind. Je nach dem wo du unterwegs bist können dich ältere Unterlagen ganz schön reinreiten .... selbst passsiert in Südfrankreich ....


 
ganz genau, ich plane eine Reitstrecke von mir bis nach Hofheim über die felder mit wenig strassenuberquerung und viel weichen boden. Da ist das google earth schon ganz hilfreich.
Bin mal gespannt ob die route die ich ausgemacht habe noch so befahrbar ist. Heute bin ich richtung Eddersheim gefahren und da wo früher noch wald, wiese stand ist heute ein fetter glaspalast und Autobahnanbindung.


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Si Heute Abend



Die Runde ab Hofheim mit allen Kehren ist super und mit erstaunlich vielen Hm!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juli 2007)

GN8 - Habe ja zum Glück morgen noch Urlaub


----------



## Arachne (22. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 - Habe ja zum Glück morgen noch Urlaub



Nacht!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juli 2007)

Ei gude wie!



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne sind nicht begraben, will ja auch noch springen lernen   Aber schwierige Trails dich nicht mit Hi-Speed gefahren werden brauchen keine Federung. In den Beine steckt da genug Federung.
> 
> Zahnausfall, besser Zahnabriss ist aber wirklich beim NN zu beklagen.



Ich brauch / merk den Federweg eigentlich auch nur bergauf, bzw auf Trails in der Ebene wo ich halt im sitzen trete. Bergab stehe ich und da machen das die Beine, auch zum springen (was wir halt so springen, wie das bei >2m aussieht: kA) braucht man den nicht (finde ihn sogar etwas hinderlich, wegen dem Risiko eines Durchschlages)

zu den Reifen:

NN ist viel zu schnell fertig, ganz egal ob er kaputt geht oder runtergefahren ist!

und den FA finde ich bis auf den eher mauen Pannenschutz eigentlich ziemlich gut. Als ich am xc von NN auf FA umgestiegen bin dachte ich beim ersten Trail ich sitze auf nem andern Bike  Rollwiederstandsänderung habe ich nicht wirklich feststellen können...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 - Habe ja zum Glück morgen noch Urlaub



schön das du heil wieder zurück bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Ich brauch / merk den Federweg eigentlich auch nur bergauf, bzw auf Trails in der Ebene wo ich halt im sitzen trete. Bergab stehe ich und da machen das die Beine, auch zum springen (was wir halt so springen, wie das bei >2m aussieht: kA) braucht man den nicht (finde ihn sogar etwas hinderlich, wegen dem Risiko eines Durchschlages)
> ...



Ich bin letztens einen normalen unbefestigten Ackerweg mit meinem Ht gefahren.  Selbst dafür brauche ich das FR!  Treppen sind viel komfortabler und sicherer zu fahren. Es rappelt viel weniger, man behält mehr Übersicht!!  Was mir ziemlich deutlich auffiel: Bei viel Federweg muß ich den Sattel viel, viel öfter runter machen! Beim DH taucht die Gabel weiter ein und beim Springen kommt der Bock höher!


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

Oh,  wieso  hat  mir  denn keiner zum 33333sten gratuliert?!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin letztens einen normalen unbefestigten Ackerweg mit meinem Ht gefahren.  Selbst dafür brauche ich das FR!  Treppen sind viel komfortabler und sicherer zu fahren. Es rappelt viel weniger, man behält mehr Übersicht!!  Was mir ziemlich deutlich auffiel: Bei viel Federweg muß ich den Sattel viel, viel öfter runter machen! Beim DH taucht die Gabel weiter ein und beim Springen kommt der Bock höher!



Man könnte sagen das man den Federweg nur braucht wenn man auch den Vortrieb braucht oder wenn man im Sattel sitzt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Man könnte sagen das man den Federweg nur braucht wenn man auch den Vortrieb braucht oder wenn man im Sattel sitzt


Würde ich nicht sagen. Ein gefedertes Heck verzeiht definitiv Fahrfehler vorn. Wenn du mit dem Hartbock vorn nicht richtig steuerst und hinten schräg auf ein Hinderniss triffst, verschlägt es dir das Heck, welches dann erst mal wieder einzufangen ist. Daher ist ein Fully bergab einfacher=sicherer zu fahren und läßt auch riskantere Linien zu. Ebenfalls Vorteile hat es beim Bremsen im schnellen Gelände, weilo das springende HT da schon deutlich mehr um seinen Bodenkontakt kämpfen muß.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht sagen. Ein gefedertes Heck verzeiht definitiv Fahrfehler vorn. Wenn du mit dem Hartbock vorn nicht richtig steuerst und hinten schräg auf ein Hinderniss triffst, verschlägt es dir das Heck, welches dann erst mal wieder einzufangen ist. Daher ist ein Fully bergab einfacher=sicherer zu fahren und läßt auch riskantere Linien zu. Ebenfalls Vorteile hat es beim Bremsen im schnellen Gelände, weilo das springende HT da schon deutlich mehr um seinen Bodenkontakt kämpfen muß.



stimmt auch wieder 

Aber zum springen braucht man ihn nicht 


und jetzt geh ich ins Bett und hoff das morgen schönes Wetter is damit ich mal wieder zum fahren komm  Gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2007)

Moin Ihr Schlafmützen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit Lugga


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Lugga



Heut wird nicht gehuldigt sondern gefrönt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Heut wird nicht gehuldigt sondern gefrönt...



Was oder wem?


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was oder wem?



na dem fensterbauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2007)

Der Fux kennt sich aus 

werd m it dem Nils jetzt nochmal schnell, ganz nebenbei, für Ihn...
 ...vielleicht was kaufen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin!

@ Gerd: was ich gestern abend noch vergessen habe, vom Mountain King liest man das er sich etwa so schnell abreibt wie ein Stück Kreide auf nem Schwingschleifer, das er dafür aber auch nen enormen Grip hat. Allerdings soll er ein ziemlich merkwürdiges Kurvenverhaten haben und plötzlich und unerwartet wegrutschen. Habe ich größtenteils gefunden als ich hier nach dem Speed King gesucht habe den ich recht interessant fand wegen dem Preis und man will ja hin und wieder was neues ausprobieren. Aber für das Geld vom MK kaufe ich lieber drei FA und freu mich das ich sechsmal solange fahren kann


----------



## fUEL (23. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> @ Gerd: was ich gestern abend noch vergessen habe, vom Mountain King liest man das er sich etwa so schnell abreibt wie ein Stück Kreide auf nem Schwingschleifer, das er dafür aber auch nen enormen Grip hat. Allerdings soll er ein ziemlich merkwürdiges Kurvenverhaten haben und plötzlich und unerwartet wegrutschen.


 

Das mit dem Kurvenverhalten hab ich so auch gehört von CD der damit ca 300 km gefahren ist.


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> @ Gerd: was ich gestern abend noch vergessen habe, vom Mountain King liest man das er sich etwa so schnell abreibt wie ein Stück Kreide auf nem Schwingschleifer, das er dafür aber auch nen enormen Grip hat. Allerdings soll er ein ziemlich merkwürdiges Kurvenverhaten haben und plötzlich und unerwartet wegrutschen. Habe ich größtenteils gefunden als ich hier nach dem Speed King gesucht habe den ich recht interessant fand wegen dem Preis und man will ja hin und wieder was neues ausprobieren. Aber für das Geld vom MK kaufe ich lieber drei FA und freu mich das ich sechsmal solange fahren kann





fUEL schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kurvenverhalten hab ich so auch gehört von CD der damit ca 300 km gefahren ist.



Guten Morgen!

Aha, danke für die Info! 

Die Herfahrt war heute angenehm frisch.  Habe mir zwar endlich `ne Regenhose gekauft, muß aber trotzdem nicht unbedingt gleich benötigt werden.  Der Wind hat mich hierher geblasen, kam also aus nördlicher Richtung.


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Fux kennt sich aus
> 
> werd m it dem Nils jetzt nochmal schnell, ganz nebenbei, für Ihn...
> ...vielleicht was kaufen



Wo ist denn die Zange, mit der man Dir die Infos aus der Nase zieht?  Du würdest es hier wohl kaum erwähnen, wenn es nicht etwas radspezifisches wäre, oder etwas was Du selbst gerne haben würdest!


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2007)

er kauft bestimmt was schönes für seinen zukünftigen  
so ne art mitgift


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2007)

Nils ist jetzt auf em Trail ein Kollege von Maggo


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nils ist jetzt auf em Trail ein Kollege von Maggo



Der Nils ist jetzt auf nem Slayer unterwegs?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der Nils ist jetzt auf nem Slayer unterwegs?



Gut kombiniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juli 2007)

huhu plauscher...ein switch wäre auch was feines für mich  

mordswetter - zum glück muss ich a******n


----------



## fUEL (23. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gut kombiniert


 

Hi Uwe, bin noch hin und hergerissen zwischen dem vermeintlich besten Stück zwischen Kestert und Kaub und dem, was ich kenne von Schlangenbad bis Rüdesheim

Die Toproute wäre aber mit Frühstart ( spätestens 10 in Kestert) verbunden und am Besten mit 2 Autos oder es gibt noch mal 40 km Rheinuferstrasse nach den ca 2000 hm, die ja hart zu erklimmen sind.
Aber Du weißt: steil is geil.
Ruf mich bitte mal zurück, Nummer hast Du ja.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2007)

So bin von meiner Taunusrunde zurück.

Sehr angenehme Temperatur und eigentlich recht wenig Matsch auf den Trails 

... und ich merke nach dem Alpencross noch einen deutlichen Boost bei der Kondition


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und ich merke nach dem Alpencross noch einen deutlichen Boost bei der Kondition



das werden dann wohl noch ein paar einsame touren werden


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das werden dann wohl noch ein paar einsame touren werden



     wobei vielleicht ist ja unser bergaufschnellradfahrer milas ja wieder fit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2007)

Ei was hat denn der Milass?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei was hat denn der Milass?



na vor ewigkeiten magen/darm doch


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nils ist jetzt auf em Trail ein Kollege von Maggo



Wart ihr in Mannheim?


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> huhu plauscher...ein switch wäre auch was feines für mich
> 
> mordswetter - zum glück muss ich a******n



@Lugga: Da möchte noch jemand von Dir was gekauft bekommen! 

BTW...


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...ca 2000 hm, die ja hart zu erklimmen sind.
> Aber Du weißt: steil is geil.
> ...



Lugga?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das werden dann wohl noch ein paar einsame touren werden



Genau!


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Da möchte noch jemand von Dir was gekauft bekommen!
> 
> BTW...



nee nee, ich werd meinem kleinen schwarzen erstmal nicht untreu...RM läuft nicht weg...


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau!



och gerd - die nicolai fahrer bzw. die die welche werden wollen, warten doch gerne aufeinander ;D


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och gerd - die nicolai fahrer bzw. die die welche werden wollen, warten doch gerne aufeinander ;D


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juli 2007)

Mistwetter


----------



## Maggo (23. Juli 2007)

ei gude ihr leut. ich bin widder da un freu mich drübber. ich hab euch vermisst.

was ich net machen werde iss nachlesen, das sind locker 20 seiten. gibts was wichtiges oder nennenswertes neues??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude ihr leut. ich bin widder da un freu mich drübber. ich hab euch vermisst.
> 
> was ich net machen werde iss nachlesen, das sind locker 20 seiten. gibts was wichtiges oder nennenswertes neues??



Willkommen zurück!

Nils fährt jetzt auch Slayer  und Uwe hat neue Fenster im Haus, sonst is nix passiert.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2007)

@Arachne: Wir waren in Mannheim, Nils hat selbst bezahlt

Sind nun von der Entjungeferung zurück. Hab ein paar schöne Pfützen fürn Nils gefunden  Na ja Ihr kennt mich ja  Nils ist glücklich mit seinem Bike, er ist jetzt bestimmt mir putzen beschäftigt, war mir doch eine Ehre für ein wenig Dreck auf dem Bike zu Sorgen, wie schon gesagt, Ihr kennt mich ja 

Nils kannte mich noch nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nils kannte mich noch nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juli 2007)

gibts denn auch n Pic von dem guten Stück?


----------



## Maggo (23. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Arachne: Wir waren in Mannheim, Nils hat selbst bezahlt
> 
> Sind nun von der Entjungeferung zurück. Hab ein paar schöne Pfützen fürn Nils gefunden  Na ja Ihr kennt mich ja  Nils ist glücklich mit seinem Bike, er ist jetzt bestimmt mir putzen beschäftigt, war mir doch eine Ehre für ein wenig Dreck auf dem Bike zu Sorgen, wie schon gesagt, Ihr kennt mich ja
> 
> Nils kannte mich noch nicht



das putzen am slayer iss bei dem hinterbau so ne sache für sich.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das putzen am slayer iss bei dem hinterbau so ne sache für sich.




man gibt es tolle rahmen...wenn ich geld drucken würde....puh


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> man gibt es tolle rahmen...wenn ich geld drucken würde....puh



Von welchem redest du jetzt genau?


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Sind nun von der Entjungeferung zurück.



Macht man das bei euch zu zweit???     



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab ein paar schöne Pfützen fürn Nils gefunden  Na ja Ihr kennt mich ja  Nils ist glücklich mit seinem Bike, er ist jetzt bestimmt mir putzen beschäftigt, war mir doch eine Ehre für ein wenig Dreck auf dem Bike zu Sorgen, wie schon gesagt, Ihr kennt mich ja
> 
> Nils kannte mich noch nicht



Kennt er Dich jetzt noch?


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Von welchem redest du jetzt genau?



Und vor Allem: Als Erst-, Zweit-, Dritt-, Viert- oder Fünft-Rad???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

Sagt mal, was ist das denn jetzt überhaupt für ein Wetter?! Ich sagte doch, dass ich meine Regenhose noch gar nicht richtig einweihen muß!!!  

Wie sieht es denn gerade in MTK aus? In WI: Super grau, ziemlich dunkel, Regen...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn gerade in MTK aus? In WI: Super grau, ziemlich dunkel, Regen...


Grau, kalt und Dauerregen.   Mach dir Shampoo untern Helm, sparst du die halbe Dusche.


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Grau, kalt und Dauerregen.   Mach dir Shampoo untern Helm, sparst du die halbe Dusche.



War zwar einkaufen, das Naheliegendste (Shampoo) muß ich aber irgendwie vergessen haben.  Danke für die Info!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juli 2007)

Das Wetter is zum ko****!!!  Da hat man schonmal Urlaub und dann sowas...
normal räume ich in so einer Situation mein Zimmer auf  aber das ist schon aufgeräumt, genau wie die Werkstatt, der Keller, der Garten,  .....
ich weiß langsam nicht mehr was ich machen soll


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das Wetter is zum ko****!!!  Da hat man schonmal Urlaub und dann sowas...
> normal räume ich in so einer Situation mein Zimmer auf  aber das ist schon aufgeräumt, genau wie die Werkstatt, der Keller, der Garten,  .....
> ich weiß langsam nicht mehr was ich machen soll



Äh - Gresi, mir fallen da noch so ein/zwei Orte ein, wo sich aufräumen lohnen würde!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juli 2007)

Ich hab vor lauter Langeweile sogar meine Schaltungsröllchen neu geschmiert und mir ne Kettenpeitsche gebastelt. Wenn das so weiter geht werd ich wohl nicht drum rum kommen mal die Glotze anzuschalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Von welchem redest du jetzt genau?



den hier z.b. http://morewoodbikes.com/bikes/2007/shova-lt/tech.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2007)

Hab ja heute Mittag noch echt Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter auf meiner Tour 

Vorhin habe ich dann den Rahmen von meinem roten XC-Renner (ihr wisst schon, das Argon RoCC  ) bei Marnet abgeholt. Die haben die Kratzer mit dem Spot-Repair echt gut wegbekommen 

Jetzt ist er jedenfalls wieder zusammengebaut und fahrbereit


----------



## fUEL (23. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Uwe, bin noch hin und hergerissen zwischen dem vermeintlich besten Stück zwischen Kestert und Kaub und dem, was ich kenne von Schlangenbad bis Rüdesheim
> 
> Die Toproute wäre aber mit Frühstart ( spätestens 10 in Kestert) verbunden und am Besten mit 2 Autos oder es gibt noch mal 40 km Rheinuferstrasse nach den ca 2000 hm, die ja hart zu erklimmen sind.
> Aber Du weißt: steil is geil.
> Ruf mich bitte mal zurück, Nummer hast Du ja.


 

@ uwe, daniel

10 Uhr Kestert Start.
Die Tour hat ca 1600hm, nicht 2000 ( die sind es ab Koblenz)
es ist mehrfach unterwegs möglich in den Zug zu steigen und am Rhein entlang nach Kestert zurückzufahren.
Die Uphillparts sind jedoch sehr knackig und kräftezehrend.
Downhill hat laut Präsi nur wenige s3 Stellen und viel Flow.

Das Wetter wird sonnig bei ca 30 Grad.
Einkehren ist häufig möglich, also auch Geld mitnehmen für Mittagessen und Weizen senza Alcool.

Verfahren ist fast unmöglich, da vorbildlich ausgeschildert ansonsten hab ich ne Karte jedoch nur 1:50000.

Wenn noch jemand mit will/kann dann gerne aber mehr als 5 Leute sollten wir nicht werden.
Daniel kann erst am Mittwoch genau sagen ob oder nicht so sind also evtl noch 2 max 3 Mitfahrer mgl.

Das Tempo wird wie üblich bergauf gemässigt und bergab schnell sein.
Es wird aber auch Zeit zum Geniessen der Trails und der Aussichten sein.
(alleine durch die Pinkelpausen )


----------



## fUEL (23. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab ja heute Mittag noch echt Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter auf meiner Tour
> 
> Vorhin habe ich dann den Rahmen von meinem roten XC-Renner (ihr wisst schon, das Argon RoCC  ) bei Marnet abgeholt. Die haben die Kratzer mit dem Spot-Repair echt gut wegbekommen
> 
> Jetzt ist er jedenfalls wieder zusammengebaut und fahrbereit


 

Hi Thomas- Welcome und Glückwunsch zum neuen Renner.
Wo sind die Fotos??


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2007)

@rohloffspezialisten :
musste mal wieder meine kette spannen, nachdem sie am sonntag runterfiel.
nun läuft sie nicht mehr richtig und macht geräusche. irgendwas stimmt mal wieder nicht und ich hab wie immer keinen plan.
hab schon öfter nachgespannt, sowas ist mir aber noch nie passiert  
jemand nen tipp ? sonst mach ich mir doch noch nen kettenspanner dran ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Thomas- Welcome und Glückwunsch zum neuen Renner.
> Wo sind die Fotos??



Mach' ich noch, wenn die Decals wieder drauf sind. Die mussten für die Lackreparatur leider entfernt werden 

@Fux: Ist die Kette evtl. jetzt zu straff gespannt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> den hier z.b. http://morewoodbikes.com/bikes/2007/shova-lt/tech.html



Der hat ja auch nur 190mm  und Gewicht steht auch keins dabei.
Aber so richtig gefallen tut er mir irgendwie auch nicht, ich mag das nicht wenn die Kettenstreben soweit hochgezogen sind.


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Ist die Kette evtl. jetzt zu straff gespannt?



eigentlich nicht, die hat noch leichtes spiel ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> eigentlich nicht, die hat noch leichtes spiel ...



Komisch


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

Scheint gerade mal ein wenig nachgelassen zu haben, versuche es jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Scheint gerade mal ein wenig nachgelassen zu haben, versuche es jetzt...


War mal wieder in der vieleicht längsten Waschstrasse der Welt


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komisch



genau so ist es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau so ist es



Müsstest Du mir vielleicht einfach mal zeigen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Macht man das bei euch zu zweit???
> 
> 
> 
> Kennt er Dich jetzt noch?



Ja tut er, jetzt sogar richtig


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War mal wieder in der vieleicht längsten Waschstrasse der Welt



Die geht derzeit quer über Europa und ist nicht an einem Stück zu befahren


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War mal wieder in der vieleicht längsten Waschstrasse der Welt



Hatte Glück: Die knapp 20km Nachhause waren von oben trocken und von unten so wenig naß, dass meine neue tolle Regenhose nicht notwendig gewesen wäre.


----------



## fUEL (23. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hatte Glück: Die knapp 20km Nachhause waren von oben trocken und von unten so wenig naß, dass meine neue tolle Regenhose nicht notwendig gewesen wäre.


Wer die dabei hat brucht sie nie Vor Allem wenn neu


----------



## fUEL (23. Juli 2007)

Nachtdannmal - bin total alle


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer die dabei hat brucht sie nie Vor Allem wenn neu



Ich weiss nie ob meine Jacke undicht ist oder ich so schwitze...aufjedenfall bin ich von innen nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich weiss nie ob meine Jacke undicht ist oder ich so schwitze...aufjedenfall bin ich von innen nass



Das kenne ich  Hab gehört das die Gore Jacken klasse sein sollen, kosten aber auch


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das kenne ich  Hab gehört das die Gore Jacken klasse sein sollen, kosten aber auch



Lese ich auch immer wiederr, jedoch habe ich eine Gore aber schon etwas älter. Ich werde sie wahrscheinlich vorm Winter gegen eine aktuelle umtauschen
 Der Haendler um die Ecke hat jedoch keine Gore Jacken .... mal sehen


----------



## Arachne (23. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer die dabei hat brucht sie nie Vor Allem wenn neu



Ich bin auch schon dauernd mit meiner (Büro-) Raumpflegerin am schimpfen: Seitdem sie sich eine Klimaanlage gekauft hat, haben wir so ein Wetter...


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juli 2007)

so genug gea******t

GN8


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Müsstest Du mir vielleicht einfach mal zeigen



können wir machen. wann ?

auf der straße bin ich schon mal kurz gerollt, da war es ok. die geräusche kamen allerdings wenn man im ständer leicht gekurbelt hat. das war vorher definitiv nicht so ...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2007)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. Juli 2007)

gude!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2007)

Bei uns toben schon wieder die Handwerker und ich hab mein Kaff noch net ausgetrunge


----------



## Maggo (24. Juli 2007)

ich hab den zweiten kaffee und werd net wach. ich könnt kotzen.


----------



## fUEL (24. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei uns toben schon wieder die Handwerker und ich hab mein Kaff noch net ausgetrunge


...............

..........................und das ohne fluppe wos doch schneller leer sein müsste 

Moindannmalzusammen


----------



## caroka (24. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude ihr leut. ich bin widder da un freu mich drübber. ich hab euch vermisst.
> 
> was ich net machen werde iss nachlesen, das sind locker 20 seiten. gibts was wichtiges oder nennenswertes neues??



Moin @ Plauscher und Gude Maggo.

Vielleicht hast Du koffeinfreien Kaffee erwischt.


----------



## Maggo (24. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin @ Plauscher und Gude Maggo.
> 
> Vielleicht hast Du koffeinfreien Kaffee erwischt.



bäh pfui teufel, sowas kann mir in meinen eigenen vier wänden nicht passieren.  ich geh mal duschen, vielleicht wirds dann besser.


----------



## Maggo (24. Juli 2007)

gude carsten! wann???


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin @ Plauscher und Gude Maggo.
> 
> Vielleicht hast Du koffeinfreien Kaffee erwischt.


 endlich mal wieder die Tonlage des Plauscherfreds getroffe 

Morsche zusammen,
noch ohne Kaffee oder Tee, deshalb jez ab in die Färmma ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude carsten! wann???


Guuude, 
für Disch schau isch sogar nochemol ins Wedder nin ....
... :kotz:

wolle mer uns für heut und morsche für 18:00 h reserviern und wenns heut schiffe dud versuche mer's hald morsche um die gleische Zaid ?

Wenn Du aus de Dusch kimmst, bin isch wohl uff de A******. Isch ruf beizaide vormiddachs nochemol o.


----------



## Maggo (24. Juli 2007)

heut obend werrds bei mir niggs, weil ich schon heut morsche farn wollt. morsche abend wär e ibberleeschung werd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2007)

Moin Plauscher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juli 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juli 2007)

ei gude Ralph!


----------



## fUEL (24. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei uns toben schon wieder die Handwerker und ich hab mein Kaff noch net ausgetrunge


 

Vllt klappt es nicht es am Do es kommt drauf an, wie es meiner Frau nachher geht- 

Die ist in den Fahrstuhlschacht gestürzt  und mit dem NAW abgeholt worden.


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vllt klappt es nicht es am Do es kommt drauf an, wie es meiner Frau nachher geht-
> 
> Die ist in den Fahrstuhlschacht gestürzt  und mit dem NAW abgeholt worden.



****! gute besserung unbekannterweise.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vllt klappt es nicht es am Do es kommt drauf an, wie es meiner Frau nachher geht-
> 
> Die ist in den Fahrstuhlschacht gestürzt  und mit dem NAW abgeholt worden.




ups, auch von mir gute besserung - hoffentlich ist es nicht schlimm.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2007)

wie geht denn sowas   
hoffentlich nix schlimmeres passiert. ich drück mal die daumen


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Ralph!



gude, puh mordswetter. überlege gerade ob ich die heizung anmachen soll, das fenster zu oder dickere klamotten anziehen sollte *lachweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Juli 2007)

Moje,

was für ein Wind!!! Ich hatte stürmischen Gegenwind, bin zwischen Delkenheim und Kastel hast stehen geblieben...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juli 2007)

Ich drück auch mal die Daumen das nix schlimmes passiert ist, gute Besserung.


----------



## Arachne (24. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vllt klappt es nicht es am Do es kommt drauf an, wie es meiner Frau nachher geht-
> 
> Die ist in den Fahrstuhlschacht gestürzt  und mit dem NAW abgeholt worden.



 Ach herrje, wie konnte das denn passieren? Gute Besserung!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude, puh mordswetter. überlege gerade ob ich die heizung anmachen soll, das fenster zu oder dickere klamotten anziehen sollte *lachweg*



Ich weiß ja auch nicht was das Wetter gegen meinen Urlaub hat...sobald ich wieder arbeiten muss is hier bestimmt Traumwetter


----------



## Arachne (24. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude, puh mordswetter. überlege gerade ob ich die heizung anmachen soll, das fenster zu oder dickere klamotten anziehen sollte *lachweg*





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja auch nicht was das Wetter gegen meinen Urlaub hat...sobald ich wieder arbeiten muss is hier bestimmt Traumwetter



Weicheierabhärtungskur für Fortgeschrittene.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja auch nicht was das Wetter gegen meinen Urlaub hat...sobald ich wieder arbeiten muss is hier bestimmt Traumwetter



na das hoff ich doch  dann habe ich auch wieder mehr zeit bzw. wollen wir dann ja auch irgendwann in den urlaub...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (24. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weicheierabhärtungskur für Fortgeschrittene.



gerd, so hart wie du kann ich ja nie werden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weicheierabhärtungskur für Fortgeschrittene.



Ich bin gern ein Weichei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vllt klappt es nicht es am Do es kommt drauf an, wie es meiner Frau nachher geht-
> 
> Die ist in den Fahrstuhlschacht gestürzt  und mit dem NAW abgeholt worden.



  

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Arachne (24. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bin gern ein Weichei



Dann ist ja gut, dass Du gerade Urlaub hast: da mußt Du bei dem Wetter gar nicht vor die Tür!


----------



## Maggo (24. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vllt klappt es nicht es am Do es kommt drauf an, wie es meiner Frau nachher geht-
> 
> Die ist in den Fahrstuhlschacht gestürzt  und mit dem NAW abgeholt worden.



auch von mir die besten wünsche und das nix wirklich schlimmes passiert ist.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut, dass Du gerade Urlaub hast: da mußt Du bei dem Wetter gar nicht vor die Tür!



genau  
unsereins kann heute wieder nur hoffen, halbwegs trocken heimzukommen  
wenigstens war das "aus dem haus gehen" noch erträglich ...


----------



## Arachne (24. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau
> unsereins kann heute wieder nur hoffen, halbwegs trocken heimzukommen
> wenigstens war das "aus dem haus gehen" noch erträglich ...



ja, da hab ich den Wind auch noch nicht so gespürt...  Geregnet hat es während meiner Fahrt heute Morgen gar nicht.  Den Wind an sich finde ich eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm. Doof ist, dass ich dann wesentlich früher aus dem Haus müßte...


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, da hab ich den Wind auch noch nicht so gespürt...  Geregnet hat es während meiner Fahrt heute Morgen gar nicht.  Den Wind an sich finde ich eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm. Doof ist, dass ich dann wesentlich früher aus dem Haus müßte...



regen hatte ich auch nicht heut früh, sonst wäre ich ja gleich auto gefahren. aktuelle haben wir auch wieder ne trockenphase lt. regenradar. ob das aber noch 3 stunden anhält  

wind von hinten finde ich auch gar nicht soooo schlimm   
aber wann hat man das als radfahrer schon


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vllt klappt es nicht es am Do es kommt drauf an, wie es meiner Frau nachher geht-
> 
> Die ist in den Fahrstuhlschacht gestürzt  und mit dem NAW abgeholt worden.


Wie geht denn sowas????  Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall und pfleg sie gut. Touren kann man verschieben, Beziehungen sind wichtiger!


----------



## fUEL (24. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie geht denn sowas????  Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall und pfleg sie gut. Touren kann man verschieben, Beziehungen sind wichtiger!


 

Wie geht sowas:
Wir sind hier seit 1984 Mieter in diesem Geschäfts-Haus.

Die Situation, daß der Fahrstuhl nicht bodengleich aufgeht war schon ab und zu von mir moniert worden, da es in unregelmässigen Abständen schon vorgekommen war.

Heute war es so, daß ich Ihr die Feuerschutztür aufgehalten habe, da sie in einer Hand die Handtasche in der anderen Hand einen Einkaufskorb mit ein paar wenigen Lebensmitteln hielt und die Tür ja bestimmungsgemäß schwergängig ist.

Wenn man dan in den kleinen Zwischenflur gelangt gehen ziemlich eng und direkt die beiden Fahrstühle rechterhand ab, so daß man diese eigentlich nur selten frontal sondern meißt schräg betritt. 
Realisiert hat sie beim Betreten nicht, daß der Boden des Fahrstuhles ca 50 cm unter dem Bodenniveau des Flures war.

Sie ist dann mit dem Rückrat auf einen für Gehbehinderte angebrachten Handlauf geknallt und hat sich gottlob nicht das Rückrat oder Genick gebrochen, was ja hier sehr leicht hätte passieren können.

Die Untersuchung hat ergeben, daß sie die Wirbelsäule und die angrenzenden Rippen geprellt hat.

Die Sache ist sehr schmerzhaft und sie hat die mir ja sehr bekannten Novalgintabletten bekommen, damit sie das aushalten kann.
Der Arzt sagte die Nacht heute wird wohl eher schmerzhaft und sie solle ruhig die Dosis vor der Nacht um eine weitere Tablette erhöhen.

Jetzt muss mer mal sehen, wie es ihr morgen geht. Der Anwalt wurde von mir auch schon mal beauftragt, zur Wahrung der Ansprüche gegen die Kur Gmbh.

Einfach ne blöde und schmerzhafte Sache, sind wir mal froh, daß nicht noch mehr passiert ist. 
Ich war jedenfalls froh, dabei gewesen zu sein, denn Sie konnte sich gar nicht rühren zuerst und der blöde Fahrstuhl wollte sich dauernd nach oben bewegen.

Denke jetzt wird sie nie mehr Fahrstuhl fahren; ich hatte das schon länger vorgeschlagen wegen der Fitness. Das Fahrstuhl fahren derart gegen die -fitness sein kann war mir aber nicht bewußt .



Jetzt warten wir mal ab, wie es weiter geht.

Hab viel zu tun, momentan sieht es aber so aus, wenn sie morgen einigermassen fit ist, daß es mit Do klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (24. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie geht sowas:
> Wir sind hier seit 1984 Mieter in diesem Geschäfts-Haus.
> 
> Die Situation, daß der Fahrstuhl nicht bodengleich aufgeht war schon ab und zu von mir moniert worden, da es in unregelmässigen Abständen schon vorgekommen war.



es ist schlimm, das anscheinend immer erst was passieren muss. mach denen feuer unterm hintern... so was geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## arkonis (24. Juli 2007)

so ich werde jetzt mal ne runde drehen, mal sehen ob das wetter hält


----------



## Arachne (24. Juli 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> so ich werde jetzt mal ne runde drehen, mal sehen ob das wetter hält



In WI scheint die Sonne und der Himmel ist mehr blau als bewölkt!  

Ich war heute leider ziemlich beschäftig. Ist mal wieder Hardware an `nem Server abgeraucht...  Bin ich froh, dass es einer mit einem gescheiten Service-Vertrag war. Bekomme die Defekten Teile schon morgen geliefert.


----------



## h.jay (24. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie geht sowas:
> Wir sind hier seit 1984 Mieter in diesem Geschäfts-Haus.
> 
> Die Situation, daß der Fahrstuhl nicht bodengleich aufgeht war schon ab und zu von mir moniert worden, da es in unregelmässigen Abständen schon vorgekommen war.
> ...



Unfassbar. Aber so ist das leider fast immer. Es muß erst etwas passieren, dann wird gehandelt.  
Zum Glück warst du ja noch dabei und konntest direkt helfen.
Wünsche auch gute Besserung!


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juli 2007)

@fUEL: auch von mir gute Besserung an die Gattin. Ich hoffe sie kommt mit den Schmerzen und Du mit der A*****, Rennerei, Besuche etc. etc. klar.


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juli 2007)

Guuude auch nochemol,
ich hab für morgen 18:00 einen LMB eingetragen.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude auch nochemol,
> ich hab für morgen 18:00 einen LMB eingetragen.



ach menno, ich kann mich doch nicht zweiteilen  
wenns mit awb nix werden sollte, komm ich bei euch dazu. vorraussetzung wetter und material spielen mit ...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2007)

So die Fensterbauer sind aus dem Haus und ich bin wieder Online.


@Frank: Nochmal Gute Besserung an Deine Frau. Donnerstag fällt natürlich flach, das ist gar keine Frage. Kümmer Dich um deine Frau und sieh zu das sie wieder auf die Beine kommt


----------



## fUEL (24. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So die Fensterbauer sind aus dem Haus und ich bin wieder Online.
> 
> 
> @Frank: Nochmal Gute Besserung an Deine Frau. Donnerstag fällt natürlich flach, das ist gar keine Frage. Kümmer Dich um deine Frau und sieh zu das sie wieder auf die Beine kommt


 

Du irrst; der Do ist komplett organisiert, 2 zusätzliche Mitarbeiter sind bestellt und es ist alles geklärt.
Mei Frau jammert ned so erum, wie manch annere weibchen.

Morgen ist se erst mal zum Katz streicheln eingeteilt - dahaam!

..........die will gar ned so betüttelt wern, die is tough.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du irrst; der Do ist komplett organisiert, 2 zusätzliche Mitarbeiter sind bestellt und es ist alles geklärt.
> Mei Frau jammert ned so erum, wie manch annere weibchen.
> 
> Morgen ist se erst mal zum Katz streicheln eingeteilt - dahaam!
> ...



O.K. dann geh ich davon aus das wir fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2007)

N'abend, hab noch ne trailige Runde durch den Taunus gedreht. Bin von oben trocken geblieben, lediglich die Trails sind schmodderig und glitschig gewesen.

Muss mal schauen, evtl. bin ich morgen abend ab Hofheim dabei (zumindest tlw.)


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2007)

wahltho, wie stellst du denn sicher, dass nach dem kettenspannen das laufrad auch mittig sitzt ?
ich messe per zollstock den abstand von felge zur kettenstrebe. beim ersten kettenspannen hab ich nix gemacht und ging fatalerweise davon aus, dass ich einfach nur das rad hinterziehen und die schrauben wieder festziehen muß. folge war ein einseitig komplett abgefahrener bremsbelag nach nur einem downhill


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wahltho, wie stellst du denn sicher, dass nach dem kettenspannen das laufrad auch mittig sitzt ?
> ich messe per zollstock den abstand von felge zur kettenstrebe. beim ersten kettenspannen hab ich nix gemacht und ging fatalerweise davon aus, dass ich einfach nur das rad hinterziehen und die schrauben wieder festziehen muß. folge war ein einseitig komplett abgefahrener bremsbelag nach nur einem downhill



Also der Bremssattel sitzt doch bei Argon RoCC schonmal auf dem linken Schlitten des variablen Ausfallendes und sollte somit eigentlich immer parallel zur Scheibe ausgerichtet sein.

Ansonsten schaue ich immer einfach Augenmass*Pi-mässig, ob zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebe auf beiden Seiten der gleich Abstand ist und fertig. Zudem sollte die Bremse, sofern sie vorher nicht geschliffen hat, auch nachher natürlich nicht schleifen.

Am Besten geht das Spannen mit zwei Leuten im Montageständer. Einer zieht das Rad nach hinten; der Andere kontrolliert die Mittigkeit und zieht dann die Schrauben an.


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juli 2007)

Puhhhh, 2 Std. Risiko mit Family gespielt ... 


wissefux schrieb:


> ach menno, ich kann mich doch nicht zweiteilen
> wenns mit awb nix werden sollte, komm ich bei euch dazu. vorraussetzung wetter und material spielen mit ...


upps... an AWB hatte ich gar nicht gedacht; ich bzw. Maggo hatten den Fokus auf einigermaßen gemütlich hoch und trailig-kehrig bergab, insb. die Spitzkehren am Judenkopf kennt Maggo noch nicht.


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> würd gerne mit, trau mich aber wegen übermorgen nicht. Falls ich morgen früh nicht mit Nils ne kleine Runde dreh wird er mitkommen


Kein Thema, die Runde werde ich morgen nicht zum letzten mal fahren... (ich denk wg. heut abend gibts morgen auch bei mir Auslauf .... *hechel,hechel*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. Juli 2007)

kennt er, durfte er aber letzte dimb tour nicht fahren.

wer von euch hat eigentlich noch bisschen epo oder fremdblut? liegt im trend gerade........


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kennt er, durfte er aber letzte dimb tour nicht fahren.
> 
> wer von euch hat eigentlich noch bisschen epo oder fremdblut? liegt im trend gerade........


Frag doch mal beim *+* oder tausche Blut mit einem aus dem Himalya oder den Anden (da sind viele rote Blutkörperchen drin für den Sauerstofftransport )


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer von euch hat eigentlich noch bisschen *epo* oder fremdblut? liegt im trend gerade........


*E*in *P*ott *O*rangensaft hab ich immer da.Liegt gleich neben der Dose, wo Blutwurst drauf steht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wahltho, wie stellst du denn sicher, dass nach dem kettenspannen das laufrad auch mittig sitzt ?
> ich messe per zollstock den abstand von felge zur kettenstrebe.


Dazu mußt du natürlich sicher sein, daß dein Laufrad exakt mittig zentriert ist und du an der Messstelle nicht gerade einen Schlag drin hast.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2007)

brauch auch noch was fürn Do...sonst muß ich so früh inen Zug steigen. Kater ich bin vor Dir und deiner derzeitigen Kodition eindringlich gewarnt worden...


----------



## Maggo (24. Juli 2007)

de kater hat ja auch *E*inen *P*ott *O*rangensaft. solltest du schlappi dir auch zulegen.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de kater hat ja auch *E*inen *P*ott *O*rangensaft. solltest du schlappi dir auch zulegen.



Besser ich leg mir dreimal *E*inen *P*ott *O*rangensaft zu.





oder Buffer


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2007)

Do zeigt sich was es gebracht hat mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Do zeigt sich was es gebracht hat mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören.


Was denn? Du hast mit dem Rauchen aufgehört???    Ist die Hölle zugefroren????????


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> brauch auch noch was fürn Do...sonst muß ich so früh inen Zug steigen. Kater ich bin vor Dir und deiner derzeitigen Kodition eindringlich gewarnt worden...


Tut mir ja leid.  Nicht wirklich.  

Rheinsteiginfos Kestert-Kaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was denn? Du hast mit dem Rauchen aufgehört???    Ist die Hölle zugefroren????????



Manchmal muß man verrückte Dinge machen    




ganz besonders ich, sind nun 14 Tage,


*
ich brauch ne Kippe, jetzt sofort...* 



ne bisher gehts aber ganz gut, seit 25 Jahren das erstemal 14 Tage ohne


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2007)

geh dann mal ins Bett, muß mich ja vorbereiten, außerdem will ich wissen ob die Schafe den Mörder finden


----------



## Maggo (24. Juli 2007)

jepp, der plauschfred ist nun wirklich weitestgehend rauchfrei. ich glaube du bist der einzige der übrig geblieben ist. ich habe mich verpflichtet das slayer in den bikemarkt zu stellen falls ich wieder anfange. bisher gehts sehr gut und ich hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Do zeigt sich was es gebracht hat mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören.


*Leiden* wirst Du so oder so ... vor'm letzten DIMB-Treffen bin ich mit Kater, Fux und Gerd 2 Std. um den Staufen gefahren  ... HFØ 163 + HFmax. 193, mehr sach isch ned


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2007)

*Leiden ist Geil* hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, schaun wir mal...



ich spekulier auf die Bergabfahrten....


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2007)

wenn von Euch Flaschen  einer mitkommen würd, müßt ich nicht alleine Leiden....GN8


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was denn? Du hast mit dem Rauchen aufgehört???    Ist die Hölle zugefroren????????


Ich glaub eher bei der letzten Überschwemmung in Neu-I sind seine Ziggi-Vorräte "baden" gegangen .

Lugga + Maggo ich hoffe Ihr kommt da durch bzw. weg von 



.


----------



## Maggo (24. Juli 2007)

ich muss, ich will mein radl behalten.


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn von Euch Flaschen  einer mitkommen würd, müßt ich nicht alleine Leiden....GN8


Ich muß leider A*****  bzw. meinem Bürostuhl zu seiner bestimmungsgemäßen Funktion verhelfen.

Auch gute N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn von Euch Flaschen  einer mitkommen würd, müßt ich nicht alleine Leiden....GN8



aber nur die, die willkommen sind.


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Do zeigt sich was es gebracht hat mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören.



Wenn das was bringt, muß es bei Dir viel bringen!  Du machst das doch mehrfach täglich, oder ?


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jepp, der plauschfred ist nun wirklich weitestgehend rauchfrei. ich glaube du bist der einzige der übrig geblieben ist. ich habe mich verpflichtet das slayer in den bikemarkt zu stellen falls ich wieder anfange. bisher gehts sehr gut und ich hoffe es bleibt so.



oha, oha, jetzt setzt Du Dich aber unter Druck... 

naja, brauche ich auch öfter...


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kennt er, durfte er aber letzte dimb tour nicht fahren.
> 
> wer von euch hat eigentlich noch bisschen epo oder fremdblut? liegt im trend gerade........



Wie - was -wo???  Du verfolgst dieses Teufelskrams???!!!


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

schwitz, hier war ja mal richtig noch was los gestern  



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dazu mußt du natürlich sicher sein, daß dein Laufrad exakt mittig zentriert ist und du an der Messstelle nicht gerade einen Schlag drin hast.



na toll, wie soll ich denn da sicher sein. nen schlag hat das hinterrrad garantiert schon weg ...



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> *E*in *P*ott *O*rangensaft hab ich immer da.Liegt gleich neben der Dose, wo Blutwurst drauf steht.



jetzt wird mir einiges klar  



Maggo schrieb:


> kennt er, durfte er aber letzte dimb tour nicht fahren.



warum  wärst du in der "schnellen" truppe gefahren, hättest du die spitzkehren ausdrücklich fahren gedurft und dir wahrscheinlich den platten erspart  



Maggo schrieb:


> de kater hat ja auch *E*inen *P*ott *O*rangensaft. solltest du schlappi dir auch zulegen.



genau  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> brauch auch noch was fürn Do...sonst muß ich so früh inen Zug steigen. Kater ich bin vor Dir und deiner derzeitigen Kodition eindringlich gewarnt worden...



liegt nur am pott o-saft  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Besser ich leg mir dreimal *E*inen *P*ott *O*rangensaft zu.



genau, mach ich jetzt auch 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Do zeigt sich was es gebracht hat mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören.



na endlich  



Maggo schrieb:


> jepp, der plauschfred ist nun wirklich weitestgehend rauchfrei. ich glaube du bist der einzige der übrig geblieben ist. ich habe mich verpflichtet das slayer in den bikemarkt zu stellen falls ich wieder anfange. bisher gehts sehr gut und ich hoffe es bleibt so.



wird ja immer besser hier 



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> *Leiden* wirst Du so oder so ... vor'm letzten DIMB-Treffen bin ich mit Kater, Fux und Gerd 2 Std. um den Staufen gefahren  ... HFØ 163 + HFmax. 193, mehr sach isch ned



war doch ne wirklich loggere runde


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

ach, hab ja was vergessen :

*morscheeeeeeeee*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aber nur die, die willkommen sind.


Was soll das denn bitte heißen?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was soll das denn bitte heißen?



Kinderkram, da sagt man am besten nix zu... 




*Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen zusammen!*


----------



## Frank (25. Juli 2007)

Tach auch.

Ich geh erstmal eine rauchen. Oder auch zwei. 

Was wär ich froh, wenn ich heute Zeit zum biken hätte ...


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Tach auch.
> 
> Ich geh erstmal eine rauchen. Oder auch zwei.
> 
> Was wär ich froh, wenn ich heute Zeit zum biken hätte ...



mooooment ! hier ist seit kurzem rauchfrei


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juli 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Tach auch.
> 
> Ich geh erstmal eine rauchen. Oder auch zwei.
> 
> Was wär ich froh, wenn ich heute Zeit zum biken hätte ...



Nichtraucherbereich hier !


----------



## Maggo (25. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oha, oha, jetzt setzt Du Dich aber unter Druck...



ich glaube ich brauche das so. ich hab nicht den stärksten willen, wobei ich mich mittlerweile so ohne lungenrasseln relativ gut fühle. ich bin mal auf heut abend gespannt, ob man das schon merkt?!


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

da muß der kater jetzt auch mal langsam ran !
oder vielleicht besser doch nicht, sonst wird er ja noch schneller


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit Plauscher!


----------



## fUEL (25. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aber nur die, die willkommen sind.


Laber net so nen sch..ce Natürlich bist de willkomme awwer wer soll denn extra über Wiesbaden den Umweg fahren, um Dich nach Kestert zu kutschieren.
Sei um 10 in Kestert oder um 8.30 bei mir, dann kannst Du natürlich mit.
Ich fahr Landstrasse, weil alles Andere für mich ein Riesen-Umweg bedeutet.


Bist Du jetzt ein Mädchen?
(sorry girls)


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> Bist Du jetzt ein Mädchen?
> (sorry girls)



Klar!  Fahre mittlerweile ja lange genug meine PSSK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (25. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar!  Fahre mittlerweile ja lange genug meine PSSK!


Hab ich mers doch gedacht .........aber nicht die schönen Retro trikots waren es die dich verraten haben 

Bist Du bei mir um 8.30??


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juli 2007)

gude plauscher....


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... ich bin mal auf heut abend gespannt, ob man das schon merkt?!



 Hoffentlich nicht!!!


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab ich mers doch gedacht .........aber nicht die schönen Retro trikots waren es die dich verraten haben
> 
> Bist Du bei mir um 8.30??



Vielen Dank für das Angebot!  Aber das wäre für mich zu aufwändig.  Ich werde ins Büro gehen und hoffe bald irgendwann mal wieder ein Auto zu besitzen...

Nach den umfangreichen Klamotteninvestitionen von letztem Jahr und meinen Einkäufen am Gardasee, dachte ich erst mal Ruhe zu haben. Die Regenhose und eine weiter bib-Shorts haben mich das Gegenteil gelehrt...  Werde zu eurer Freude also weiterhin den Retro-Look propagieren!


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher....



Guude!  

Hatte bisher auch ganz vergessen zu guuden!  

Sonst alles fit? Schau Dir mal das tolle Wetter an. Auf, raus!


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude!
> 
> Hatte bisher auch ganz vergessen zu guuden!
> 
> Sonst alles fit? Schau Dir mal das tolle Wetter an. Auf, raus!



würde ich ja gerne, habe aber gleich nen wichtiges meeting. vielleicht heute abend ne kleine runde, aber sicher ist das nicht. hab ja nur bie 5:30 uhr gesch***t


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> würde ich ja gerne, habe aber gleich nen wichtiges meeting. vielleicht heute abend ne kleine runde, aber sicher ist das nicht. hab ja nur bie 5:30 uhr gesch***t


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Do zeigt sich was es gebracht hat mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2007)

Habe mich für heute abend mal für die Hofheimer Runde eingetragen. Werde aber voraussichtlich nur einen Teil mitfahren...

Apropos Rauchen: Wenn jemand noch Motivation für's Aufhören braucht, kann ich ihm gerne mit Berichten über den Gesundheitszustandes eines nahen Familienangehörigen, der einen sehr grossen Teil seines Lebens Kettenraucher war, weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe mich für heute abend mal für die Hofheimer Runde eingetragen. Werde aber voraussichtlich nur einen Teil mitfahren...
> ...



Hoffentlich den kompletten Teil um Eppstein! Der ist nämlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich den kompletten Teil um Eppstein! Der ist nämlich



Ich weiss, hängt aber in erster Linie davon ab, um wieviel Uhr wir zum ersten Mal am Kaisertempel ankommen, weil ich so um 20:00 Uhr zu Hause sein möchte.

Wird es zeitlich eng, mach ich direkt einen auf Schwarze Wildsau


----------



## fUEL (25. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Angebot!  Aber das wäre für mich zu aufwändig.  Ich werde ins Büro gehen und hoffe bald irgendwann mal wieder ein Auto zu besitzen...
> 
> Nach den umfangreichen Klamotteninvestitionen von letztem Jahr und meinen Einkäufen am Gardasee, dachte ich erst mal Ruhe zu haben. Die Regenhose und eine weiter bib-Shorts haben mich das Gegenteil gelehrt...  Werde zu eurer Freude also weiterhin den Retro-Look propagieren!


 

In Taunusstein könnt ich Dich noch einladen, da fahr ich lang auf der B 275
Sind 105 km von mir zu Hause. 
Über die Wiesbadner Autobahn hab ich keine frei Fahrt.
Stau auf Saalburg 
Stau bis NW Kreuz 
Stau auf A 66 
Stau..............ist auf den Schnellstr. früh morgens einfach nervig, deshlab über die Dörfer.

Wir fahren ja auch nicht auf Waldautobahnen Mtb  

Also Taunusstein - sach Bescheid


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich weiss, hängt aber in erster Linie davon ab, um wieviel Uhr wir zum ersten Mal am Kaisertempel ankommen, weil ich so um 20:00 Uhr zu Hause sein möchte.
> 
> Wird es zeitlich eng, mach ich direkt einen auf Schwarze Wildsau



Ok, die Strecke vom Mannstein runter und wieder zum Kaisertempel rauf kennst Du wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht und ist ebenfalls wunderschön!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juli 2007)

@Gerd: Wenn du noch Interesse hast, kann ich dich vielleicht mitnehme. Vorrausgesetzt, wir können dein Bike entsprechend zerlegen, sprich beide Räder raus nehmen. Könnte dich dann entweder in Hofheim oder in Biebrich aufsammeln, da ich wahrscheinlich die 66 und dann über RÜD fahren werde. Wegen Zeiten können wir heute abend noch mal sprechen. Werd aber jetzt erst mal meine Sachen packen und, da ich schon zu Hause bin, endlich mal mit dem Bike zum Biketreff fahren.   Das Wetter passt ja ausnahmsweise mal!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok, die Strecke vom Mannstein runter und wieder zum Kaisertempel rauf kennst Du wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht und ist ebenfalls wunderschön!



Ich glaube schon, dass ich die kenne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass ich die kenne



Wenn, dann aber höchstens teilweise.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... und, da ich schon zu Hause bin, endlich mal mit dem Bike zum Biketreff fahren.   Das Wetter passt ja ausnahmsweise mal!



Bitte bestelle heute abend Mike schöne Grüße und nochmals Danke von mir für die ausführliche Beratung per E-Mail bzgl. des Fahrtrainings für meine Frau


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Werd aber jetzt erst mal meine Sachen packen und, da ich schon zu Hause bin, endlich mal mit dem Bike zum Biketreff fahren.   Das Wetter passt ja ausnahmsweise mal!



wann fährst du los ? wollte dir noch ne cd mitbringen und gegen 17.00 uhr hier richtung hohe mark starten. evtl. warte ich noch das ende der tdf-etappe ab ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wann fährst du los ? wollte dir noch ne cd mitbringen und gegen 17.00 uhr hier richtung hohe mark starten. evtl. warte ich noch das ende der tdf-etappe ab ...


Fahre hier wohl gegen 16:30/40 weg und bin dann etwa 20-25 min später am Rettershof, wenn du Interesse hast. Weiter geht´s dann über Ohlmühle und Falkenstein zur Hohemark, wo ich gegen 17:40/45 eintreffen dürfte.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bitte bestelle heute abend Mike schöne Grüße und nochmals Danke von mir für die ausführliche Beratung per E-Mail bzgl. des Fahrtrainings für meine Frau


Mach ich.


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn, dann aber höchstens teilweise.



na ja, wahltho kennt sich da schon gut aus. sowas wie den mannsteintrail und die serpentinen fährt er aber nicht so gerne, wenn ich nicht irre.
bin eben die verbindung zum kaisertempel mal andersrum gefahren.
geht auch ganz gut, fand ihn aber aus fischbacher richtung schöner  

wünsch euch viel spaß nachher  , mich ziehts ins hochgebirge


----------



## fUEL (25. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wann fährst du los ? wollte dir noch ne cd mitbringen und gegen 17.00 uhr hier richtung hohe mark starten. evtl. warte ich noch das ende der tdf-etappe ab ...


 

hohlenfels cd?  --ich auch wollen!


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Fahre hier wohl gegen 16:30/40 weg und bin dann etwa 20-25 min später am Rettershof, wenn du Interesse hast. Weiter geht´s dann über Ohlmühle und Falkenstein zur Hohemark, wo ich gegen 17:40/45 eintreffen dürfte.



also 17.00 uhr rettershof ... da müsste ich ja in ner halben stunde schon wieder los ...
wahrscheinlich sehen wir uns dann eher am parkplatz hohe mark oder auf dem arbeiterweg ...


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> hohlenfels cd?  --ich auch wollen!



si ! der kater hat schon zwei zwecks weiterverteilung. bekommt nachher noch eine kleine diashow "best of ..."


----------



## fUEL (25. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> si ! der kater hat schon zwei zwecks weiterverteilung. bekommt nachher noch eine kleine diashow "best of ..."


Grazie.

Morgen: Kater, Lugga , Carboni , fuel, evtl Arachne.
denke das ist gut so - boarding complet.

10Uhr Kestert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sowas wie den mannsteintrail und die serpentinen fährt er aber nicht so gerne, wenn ich nicht irre.



Mannsteintrail und Serpentinen bin ich in letzter Zeit schon öfter gefahren, aber nur wenn es furztrocken ist 

Im Gegenteil: Gerd hat beim Mannsteintrail gleich abgewunken, als ich das letzte Mal mit ihm am Mannstein war


----------



## arkonis (25. Juli 2007)

he, da steht was von hofheim im LMB und kein beitrag im hofheimfred.
Kann leider nicht mitkommen, kein Zeit und viel zu tun


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mannsteintrail und Serpentinen bin ich in letzter Zeit schon öfter gefahren, aber nur wenn es furztrocken ist
> 
> Im Gegenteil: Gerd hat beim Mannsteintrail gleich abgewunken, als ich das letzte Mal mit ihm am Mannstein war



leicht feucht ist manchmal besser als furztrocken  
heute sehr gut fahrbar, würde ich mal meinen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juli 2007)

also wenn ichs noch pack, bin ich wohl auch da um 1800 am Türmchen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juli 2007)

ich fahr jetzt los, komme wohl 5minszu spät


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2007)

Erster...

.. bin aber auch nur einen Teil der Hofheimerstaufentunde mitgefahren 

Aber es war sehr nett


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erster...
> 
> .. bin aber auch nur einen Teil der Hofheimerstaufentunde mitgefahren
> 
> Aber es war sehr nett



bist du den trail von fischbach richtung kaisertempel mitgefahren ? kanntest du den ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bist du den trail von fischbach richtung kaisertempel mitgefahren ? kanntest du den ?



Yepp - den kannte ich bereits


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juli 2007)

@Fux: Was macht denn Deine Kette am RoCC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> In Taunusstein könnt ich Dich noch einladen, da fahr ich lang auf der B 275
> Sind 105 km von mir zu Hause.
> Über die Wiesbadner Autobahn hab ich keine frei Fahrt.
> Stau auf Saalburg
> ...





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Gerd: Wenn du noch Interesse hast, kann ich dich vielleicht mitnehme. Vorrausgesetzt, wir können dein Bike entsprechend zerlegen, sprich beide Räder raus nehmen. Könnte dich dann entweder in Hofheim oder in Biebrich aufsammeln, da ich wahrscheinlich die 66 und dann über RÜD fahren werde. Wegen Zeiten können wir heute abend noch mal sprechen. Werd aber jetzt erst mal meine Sachen packen und, da ich schon zu Hause bin, endlich mal mit dem Bike zum Biketreff fahren.   Das Wetter passt ja ausnahmsweise mal!



Vielen Dank ihr beiden! Aber ich muß morgen doch a*******.  Sie liefern das defekte Serverteil erst morgen Vormittag und dann muß ich es einbauen. Außerdem "muß" ich mal wieder (natürlich kurzfristig) Geld ausgeben...  

Sonst wäre Hofheim ein super Service gewesen!  

Euch jedenfalls viel Spaß!!


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

Die Hofheimer Tour war wieder super nett!!!   Anfangs waren wir zu sechst, später zu fünft. Neben der netten Gesellschaft war auch die Strecke super schön. Eine ganz nette Abwechslung zwischen Hochkurbeln und sehr schönen Trails runter.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juli 2007)

Bin auch wieder heil gelandet, der seit 75km angestochene Reservetank hat noch bis zur Tanke gehalten 

War super nett  wenn auch kürzer als gefühlt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juli 2007)

Hier noch die drei Bilder die ich geknipst habe


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

Endlich haben sie den Rasmussen aus der Tour genommen! Sein Team hat ihn rausgenommen, weil er nicht wie angegeben in Mexico trainiert hat, sondern in Italien war...


----------



## Maggo (25. Juli 2007)

iss gar keins dabei wo ich nen platten zu flicken habe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Endlich haben sie den Rasmussen aus der Tour genommen! Sein Team hat ihn rausgenommen, weil er nicht wie angegeben in Mexico trainiert hat, sondern in Italien war...



un weida ?


----------



## Maggo (25. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Endlich haben sie den Rasmussen aus der Tour genommen! Sein Team hat ihn rausgenommen, weil er nicht wie angegeben in Mexico trainiert hat, sondern in Italien war...



alles schweine, genauso vergiftet wie die "popstars" oder so. die sollten die tourschei*e abbrechen und die plauschertours übertragen.


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss gar keins dabei wo ich nen platten zu flicken habe!!!



wie, selbst auf Dich is kein Verlaß mehr???


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> alles schweine, genauso vergiftet wie die "popstars" oder so. die sollten die tourschei*e abbrechen und die plauschertours übertragen.



owei, nein bitte nicht!!!  Stell Dir mal vor, unsere Trails wären links und rechts von tausenden begeisterten Fans gesäumt...


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Juli 2007)

Guuude zusammen,


arkonis schrieb:


> he, da steht was von hofheim im LMB und kein beitrag im hofheimfred.
> Kann leider nicht mitkommen, kein Zeit und viel zu tun


Sorry, aber ich kam mir schon ein wenig Prosaunend vor mit Eintrag in diesem Fred, im "Plauschertours"-Fred und mit dem LMB-Eintrag ...

Wir machen uns doch eh schon ziemlich breit in "Frankfurt und Umgebung" ... sowohl hier als auch im Wald


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss gar keins dabei wo ich nen platten zu flicken habe!!!



hast ja jetzt auch ordentliche Reifen  und wir sind heut ja was nur harmlose WAB gefahren  wart mal ab bis wir wieder den Feldi und den Alden stürmen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> owei, nein bitte nicht!!!  Stell Dir mal vor, unsere Trails wären links und rechts von tausenden begeisterten Fans gesäumt...


... und ich darf mich noch als Dein Wasser- bzw. EPO-Träger outen . Bei dem einen Bild vom Crazy kann man in meinem Flaschenhalter eine Bottle mit roter Kappe und orangem Gesöff entdecken... das war Gerd's bekannter "*E*in *P*ott *O*-Saft"


----------



## Maggo (25. Juli 2007)

pfui gerd, du also auch epo! mir schwint als wäre das nur die spitze des eisbergs, raus mit der sprache, wer noch!!!!!???????


----------



## fUEL (25. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hast ja jetzt auch ordentliche Reifen  und wir sind heut ja was nur harmlose WAB gefahren  wart mal ab bis wir wieder den Feldi und den Alden stürmen.


 

sorry, sollte nur ne Antwort ohne Zitat werden.

Schade, arachne, wir hatten uns schon auf Dich gefreut.

Wer sonst noch mitkommt möge gut schlafen, das wird wohl anstrengend morgen 

Meiner Frau geht es noch deutlich schlechter als gestern; die Schmerzen sind wohl gigantisch ( So wie der Rücken aussieht kein Wunder)

Sie wird auch morgen denk ich im Bett bleiben, der Laden ist geregelt, so daß der Tour kein direktes Hinderniss im Weg steht.

Die tour de France spottet jeder Bechreibung - **** off

Peinlicher geht nimmer.

Unser sport ist nur vom Riegel doping geprägt und die schmecke mir sowieso net.

Ihr annere, die net mitkomme schlaft auch gut ..

Bis denne

frank


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2007)

Ja schau sie doch nur an die jungen Kerle, die immer so schnell fahren und dauernd grinsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Juli 2007)

War wieder eine schöne Runde. Für die Statistiker: 28,9 km, 941 hm, 2:37 netto = Ø 11,0 km/h. (HFØ148, HFmax181; heute echt gemütlich gewesen)

Irgendwann müssen wir (DIMB-Abbrecher und/oder 2.Gruppe WAB-Power-User) noch die zweite Runde um den Judenkopf fahren ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja schau sie doch nur an die jungen Kerle, die immer so schnell fahren und dauernd grinsen...



​


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss gar keins dabei wo ich nen platten zu flicken habe!!!


 Stimmt, das fehlte Dir heute, was Dich zum Lächeln gebracht hätte; auf dem einen Bild schaust Du nämlich ein wenig zerknauscht


----------



## fUEL (25. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> War wieder eine schöne Runde. Für die Statistiker: 28,9 km, 941 hm, 2:37 netto = Ø 11,0 km/h. (HFØ148, HFmax181; heute echt gemütlich gewesen)
> 
> Irgendwann müssen wir (DIMB-Abbrecher und/oder 2.Gruppe WAB-Power-User) noch die zweite Runde um den Judenkopf fahren ...


 
War heute mit dem Crosser zurück nach Homburg gefahren, um meiner Frau ihr Auto zu holen.

Entfernung: 22,7 km, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 33,2 km/h; auf Waldwegen Limesweg, Lochmühlenweg - hab an den Idioten gedacht, der den Sturz meiner Frau zu verantworten hat.

( Dimb konform war das allerdings nicht,- sorry wenn man Volldampf an radelnden Rentern vorbeischiesst.)

Dem wünsch ich das gleiche und würde gerne dabei sein, wenn das so passiert


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Irgendwann müssen wir (DIMB-Abbrecher und/oder 2.Gruppe WAB-Power-User) noch die zweite Runde um den Judenkopf fahren ...


Könnt ich euch gern anbieten. Genau die richtige Schleife für eine schöne Feierabendrunde.   Aber mit mir will ja wieder keiner fahren.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Könnt ich euch gern anbieten. Genau die richtige Schleife für eine schöne Feierabendrunde.   Aber mit mir will ja wieder keiner fahren.



Ja doch  Ich


----------



## Arachne (26. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Könnt ich euch gern anbieten. Genau die richtige Schleife für eine schöne Feierabendrunde.   Aber mit mir will ja wieder keiner fahren.



Doch, doch, ich auch!  Mußt halt nur ab und an auf mich warten.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juli 2007)

Wenn mein xc wieder läuft fahr ich mal mit 


ich geh nu ma ins Bett, morgen rufen die Pflichten


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Doch, doch, ich auch!  Mußt halt nur ab und an auf mich warten.


dto., mußt halt nur dauernd auf mich warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juli 2007)

Gute N8 zusammen


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Was macht denn Deine Kette am RoCC?



hab nach dem ölwechsel noch ein wenig dran rumgespielt und eine befriedigende kettenspannung ohne geräusche erzielen können  
obs an der xt-kurbel lag   mit der race face konnt ich straffer spannen und hatte keine probleme ...
egal, hab mir mittags dann auch mal den mannstein-blick gegönnt und bin dann später zum awb an die hohe mark ...




Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Könnt ich euch gern anbieten. Genau die richtige Schleife für eine schöne Feierabendrunde.   Aber mit mir will ja wieder keiner fahren.



ich kanns auch anbieten, falls keiner mit dem kater mag ...  

@kater : funzt die dvd ?

@all : moin !


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kater : funzt die dvd ?


Weiß ich noch nicht. Probier ich nachher aus. Jetzt erst mal Kram packen für den Rheinsteig.


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Weiß ich noch nicht. Probier ich nachher aus. Jetzt erst mal Kram packen für den Rheinsteig.



viel spaß euch allen  
ich hab monatsabschluß und muß schaffen


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel spaß euch allen
> ich hab monatsabschluß und muß schaffen



Morgen zusammen, danke


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> danke



bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Könnt ich euch gern anbieten. Genau die richtige Schleife für eine schöne Feierabendrunde.   Aber mit mir will ja wieder keiner fahren.



Moin, ich fahr' doch auch gerne mit Dir


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juli 2007)

Hier fährt doch jeder gern mit jedem, und wer was anderes sagt der will es auch so haben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juli 2007)

So Leut´, Sachen sind bereit. Gleich lad ich sie ins Auto und freu mich auf ´ne Hammer-Tour! Wetter passt ja. Kamera ist dabei, Bilder gibts dann heute abend.


----------



## Maggo (26. Juli 2007)

viel spass!!!!! kommt heil zurück und denkt dran, dass ihr einen mit nem halb defektan rad dabei habt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2007)

Jo viel Spass!

@Lugga: Denk' daran, Du hast noch nicht Deine Nicolai unter dem Ar***


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2007)

Ist das der Fred der Frühaufsteht  

Ich sach dann ma: 

Gruezi zäme  

PS. Am WE gehts nach Arosa yuppiduu


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Juli 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin!

wünsch euch viel Spass, auch wenn ihr schon unterwegs seit


----------



## Arachne (26. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist das der Fred der Frühaufsteht
> 
> Ich sach dann ma:
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,

nö, nicht in seiner Gänze! 

nach Arosa zum Radeln?


----------



## Arachne (26. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier fährt doch jeder gern mit jedem, und wer was anderes sagt der will es auch so haben



 Genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> nö, nicht in seiner Gänze!
> 
> nach Arosa zum Radeln?



Yuupp und habe mir schon den Schafälplitrail, rausgesucht: 

Für den Alpinisten
Einer der schönsten Trails in der Region auf einer der anspruchsvollsten Touren am Rothornmassiv.
Die Abfahrt vom Gredigsfürggli durchs Schafälpli nach Arosa dürfte Mountainbikern mit guter Fahrtechnik einen langanhaltenden Ausstoss von Glückshormonen bescheren. Allen anderen hingegen wird auf dem handtuchschmalen Trail in der extrem steil und ausgesetzten Bergflanke des Weisshorn das Adrenalin durch die Poren schiessen.  

Wahrscheinlich jedoch eine Gondelfahrt mit einbauen


----------



## Arachne (26. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Yuupp und habe mir schon den Schafälplitrail, rausgesucht:
> 
> Für den Alpinisten
> Einer der schönsten Trails in der Region auf einer der anspruchsvollsten Touren am Rothornmassiv.
> ...



 Hört sich interessant an! ...aber auch ordentlich anspruchsvoll...


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an! ...aber auch ordentlich anspruchsvoll...



Es gibt die Möglichkeit sich ca 1000hm zu ersparen, indem man 2x die Gondelbanhn nutzt. Es bleiben dann aber immer noch 50km mit 1200hm hoch und ca. 3000 hm runter  
Mal sehen wie es Wetter ist und dann vor Ort entscheiden. Der höchste Punkt sind 2865m (Rothorn). Denke mal einfach das Panorama, bei schönem Wetter, wird einem die Glückshormone durch die Adern pumpen und die Strapazen lohnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt vom Gredigsfürggli durchs Schafälpli nach Arosa dürfte Mountainbikern mit guter Fahrtechnik einen langanhaltenden Ausstoss von Glückshormonen bescheren. Allen anderen hingegen wird auf *dem handtuchschmalen Trail in der extrem steil und ausgesetzten Bergflanke des Weisshorn *das Adrenalin durch die Poren schiessen.



Unabhängig von der Fahrtechnik wäre für mich persönlich meine Höhenangst ein klares Nogo für einen solchen Trail


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der Fahrtechnik wäre für mich persönlich meine Höhenangst ein klares Nogo für einen solchen Trail



ich lass mich ueberraschen .....  

http://blog.spoony.ch/2007/06/19/die-schafalplitrail-tour/ 

Da ich den Aufstieg zum Rothorn mit der Gondel mache, vertraue ich dem Beschrieb der Abfahrt und denke mal es ist machbar ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich lass mich ueberraschen .....



Ich habe ja letzte Woche meinen ersten Alpen-X gemacht und ich musste leider feststellen, dass mich meine Höhenangst hierbei schon nicht unerheblich beschäftigt/eingeschränkt hat.

Ich fange momentan an, mich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken an eine entsprechende Therapie zu beschäftigen...


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2007)

Hier mal ein Projekt der Kategorie "Die Wahnsinnigen sind unterwegs"

http://www.lukasstoeckli.ch/dynamic/page.asp?seiid=11

Wird zwar im Schweizer Fernsehen übertragen, ist jedoch auch im Internet anzuschauen .....


----------



## Arachne (26. Juli 2007)

@gestrige Hofheimer: Seid ihr auch so geplättet? Ging heute morgen v.a. am Anfang erstmal nur ganz langsam Richtung Biebrich...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @gestrige Hofheimer: Seid ihr auch so geplättet? Ging heute morgen v.a. am Anfang erstmal nur ganz langsam Richtung Biebrich...



Ich bin gestern ja nur einen Teil der H'heimerrunde mitgefahren. Nachdem wir uns überhalb vom Kaisertempel getrennt hatten, bin ich nochmal den steilen Stich zum Staufen hoch und dann wieder über Mannstein-Trail und Teufelsbahn (so heisst der untere Teil des Trails, Quelle: Meine Frau, eine Ur-Fischbacherin) runter nach F'bach.

Ich war nach meinem Alpen-X am Montag wieder topfit, bin aber seit Dienstag generell etwas müde und geplättet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> viel spass!!!!! kommt heil zurück und denkt dran, dass ihr einen mit nem halb defektan rad dabei habt.


Der fährt aber noch und das wirklich gut  (Bilder kommen nachher), während mein Vorderrad jetzt kaputt ist. Daher mußte ich nach etwa einem Drittel in St. Goarshausen die Segel streichen und flach am Rhein zurück rollen.  Es waren aber saugeile Trails und traumhafte Aussichten dabei. Ich komm da sicher noch öfters hin.   Allerdings muß man sich die Höhenmeter dort hart erkämpfen. Wir hatten nach 1,4 km bereits 100 hm und nach 2,2 km sogar 200 hm auf der Uhr! Höhenprofil wird nachgereicht. Selbstredend war davon nur der kleinere Teil fahrbar. Es heißt halt eben doch Rhein*steig*.   Waren immer mal wieder Schiebepassagen und supersteile Teile drin und generell ist der Weg nichts für nicht Schwindelfreie.


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2007)

hab mir doch gleich gedacht, dass da was nicht stimmt, wenn du so früh schon postest ...
so ein mist aber auch ... ersatz zu hause ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @gestrige Hofheimer: Seid ihr auch so geplättet? Ging heute morgen v.a. am Anfang erstmal nur ganz langsam Richtung Biebrich...



dachte schon ich bin da ganz alleine  komme eben von meiner Limburg Runde (Fahrzeit wie gestern, km mehr als das doppelte, hm die Hälfte) und mometan frage ich mich wirklich ob ich heut morgen was falsches gefrühstückt habe  so platt war ich selten nach so einer flachen Runde.

Nu aber los zum Aldebeuer


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab mir doch gleich gedacht, dass da was nicht stimmt, wenn du so früh schon postest ...
> so ein mist aber auch ... ersatz zu hause ?


Hab noch ein altes vorderrad rumstehen. Das neue Rad wird bei Mountains Too Mitte/Ende nächster Woche bereit stehen. Weiterem Biken steht also nur noch ein Bißchen Schrauberei im Wege. Insofern zwar ärgerlich, aber lieber Material statt Mensch kaputt. Das wäre nämlich die Alternative gewesen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juli 2007)

So, Bilder!  

Man beachte die ersten Kilometer!




Achim vor der Burg Maus. Da sind wir danach hoch gefahren...




Rheinblick mit Maus von hinten




Festungsruine Rheinfels auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite in St. Goar




Uwe bezwingt eine Schlüsselstelle


----------



## Arachne (26. Juli 2007)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juli 2007)

Guuude zusamme,


mzaskar schrieb:


> ich lass mich ueberraschen .....
> 
> http://blog.spoony.ch/2007/06/19/die-schafalplitrail-tour/
> 
> Da ich den Aufstieg zum Rothorn mit der Gondel mache, vertraue ich dem Beschrieb der Abfahrt und denke mal es ist machbar ....


 .... oh Mist, jez muß ich den Sabber von der Tastatur wechwischen 
Geile Fotos/Strecken, die sehen gar nicht soooo ausgesetzt aus  da will ich auch mal hin....


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @gestrige Hofheimer: Seid ihr auch so geplättet? Ging heute morgen v.a. am Anfang erstmal nur ganz langsam Richtung Biebrich...


wir hatten's doch gestern mit dem älter werden .... mußt aber auch immer der erste sein


----------



## caroka (26. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @gestrige Hofheimer: Seid ihr auch so geplättet? Ging heute morgen v.a. am Anfang erstmal nur ganz langsam Richtung Biebrich...



Ich spür es auch. Aber da bin ich ja beruhigt, wenn es Euch auch so geht.


----------



## Arachne (26. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> .... mußt aber auch immer der erste sein



Ne, ne, das hat etwas mit kleinstmöglichen Gang und von den Knochen diktierter Trittfrequenz zu tun!!! :jagenaunicksmiley:


----------



## Arachne (26. Juli 2007)

Die letzte Sonne ruft mich mit dem letzten Tango Nachhause.


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2007)

schöne bilder, kater. bin mal auf den rest gespannt  

war vorhin auf dem feldberg und hatte heute irgendwie null saft in den knochen.
unterhalb von meinem lieblingsanstieg (schwarzes kreuz) musste ich verschnaufen und schon kam ein roter hirsch daher  
kurz geplauscht und fux und hirsch sagten sich gn8  
hab mich trotz fehlender kraft in den uphill gestürzt. da die wurzeln trocken waren, kam ich ohne absteigen dieses mal durch. jedoch musste ich nach jedem abschnitt ne kurze verschnaufpause einlegen. durchfahren war halt nicht.
rückweg ging dann über die schneise, die komplett befahrbar ist. der kollege neulich im wetterlage-fred muß den härteren downhill direkt am kl. feldberg ins reichenbachtal gemeint haben ...
dort kam ich natürlich vorbei und was mußte ich sehen ? zwei jogger afrikanischen ursprungs (mann + frau), die offensichtlich gerade 
den steilhang bergauf gerannt kamen  helm ab sag ich da nur  
die zwei sahen ziemlich fit aus. ist aber ja normal, wenn man erst mal son zebra mit der hand gefangen hat, gelle ...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juli 2007)

Bin auch wieder zurück, fast ohne Schaden. Konnte es wieder nicht lassen und hab mir ein kleines ca. 10cm großes Branding in Scheibenbremsenform zugelegt  

War ne richtig schöne Tour, am Ende waren es über 1600 Hm und über 50 km.
Ging erstaunlichrweise recht gut bei mir. Achim, unser Guide, fährt richtig gut. Ich war schwer angetan. 

@Katz: beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Konnte es wieder nicht lassen und hab mir ein kleines ca. 10cm großes Branding in Scheibenbremsenform zugelegt



très chic


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude zusamme,
> 
> .... oh Mist, jez muß ich den Sabber von der Tastatur wechwischen
> Geile Fotos/Strecken, die sehen gar nicht soooo ausgesetzt aus  da will ich auch mal hin....


Werde Berichten


----------



## fUEL (26. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> très chic


Sieht nicht so toll aus und tut bestimmt weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2007)

moin !

ja wo bleiben sie denn, die bilders vom neuen branding ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juli 2007)

Da sind noch Bilder vom Achim: http://picasaweb.google.de/die.schauermanns.de/26072007Rheinsteig?authkey=GX5Duesycao


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Da sind noch Bilder vom Achim: http://picasaweb.google.de/die.schauermanns.de/26072007Rheinsteig?authkey=GX5Duesycao



sehr cool  

was machsten da in der botanik, el gato


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was machsten da in der botanik, el gato


Katzenklo!  

Nee, da war schon der Weg. Oberahlb der Burg Maus (wo gerade die Falknerei-Vorführung war und der Steinadler vorbei geflogen kam  ) ging es einen Trail mit ettlichen Spitzkehren, wovon für mich leider keine fahrbar war, hoch. Unser Cracks Uwe und Achim sind wohl die eine oder andere gefahren, aber Frank und ich haben das meiste Stück da hoch schiebend bewältigt. War aber auch nicht viel langsamer und man hatte mehr Zeit für den Ausblick.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sieht nicht so toll aus und tut bestimmt weh



Klar! 

trotzdem versuche ich die unvermeidlichen häufigen leichten Blessuren bei unserem Sport insb. auch bei mir selbst mit etwas Humor zu tragen. Lugga anscheinend auch, wenn er in diesem Zusammenhang von "Branding" spricht


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Katzenklo!
> 
> Nee, da war schon der Weg. Oberahlb der Burg Maus (wo gerade die Falknerei-Vorführung war und der Steinadler vorbei geflogen kam  ) ging es einen Trail mit ettlichen Spitzkehren, wovon für mich leider keine fahrbar war, hoch. Unser Cracks Uwe und Achim sind wohl die eine oder andere gefahren, aber Frank und ich haben das meiste Stück da hoch schiebend bewältigt. War aber auch nicht viel langsamer und man hatte mehr Zeit für den Ausblick.



Bergauf war achim unschlagbar im Spitzhkehren fahren, soweit ich gesehen hab hat auch Frank einige genommen. Ich hab bei fast allen zumindest nen Fuß unten gehabt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bergauf war achim unschlagbar im Spitzhkehren fahren, soweit ich gesehen hab hat auch Frank einige genommen. Ich hab bei fast allen zumindest nen Fuß unten gehabt


So genau hab ich´s nicht gesehen. Ich hab mir da lieber die Landschaft angeschaut. War ja eben ´ne Genußtour ohne Renntempo.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So genau hab ich´s nicht gesehen. Ich hab mir da lieber die Landschaft angeschaut. War ja eben ´ne Genußtour ohne Renntempo.



War genial und genau richtig vom Tempo 


Morgen zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lugga anscheinend auch, wenn er in diesem Zusammenhang von "Branding" spricht



Ich bin Leid gewohnt, und Gewohnheit stumpft ab


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> ja wo bleiben sie denn, die bilders vom neuen branding ?


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2007)

aua   

wie hastn das geschafft  
ist ja richtig heftig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2007)

Respekt - Da hast Du aber in der Tat feste auf die Scheibe gedrückt...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juli 2007)

Sah gestern noch nicht so schlimm aus. Hat was von ´ner Bratwurst...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So genau hab ich´s nicht gesehen. Ich hab mir da lieber die Landschaft angeschaut. War ja eben ´ne Genußtour ohne Renntempo.



Das war bei meinem Alpen-X ganz extrem: Sobald der Guide freies Fahren bis zu einem bestimmten Ziel deklariert hat, brach unter den konditionsstärkeren gleich ein richtiges Rennfieber aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sah gestern noch nicht so schlimm aus. Hat was von ´ner Bratwurst...



Ein Motiv kann ich noch nicht so recht ausmachen, vielleicht würde meine Sägezahn-Hope-Scheibe ein interessanteres Muster kreieren *duckundwech*


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

Hab die Scheibe nur ganz kurz berührt, sie war aber ziemlich heiß. Ich Weichei hatte bergab wieder mal die ganze Zeit gebremst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab die Scheibe nur ganz kurz berührt, sie war aber ziemlich heiß.



Offensichtlich 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich Weichei hatte bergab wieder mal die ganze Zeit gebremst



Seit wann bist Du denn so Pussy, bergab und bremsen - pah


----------



## Maggo (27. Juli 2007)

@lugga: dein bein iss eklig........mich hats geschüttelt. gute besserung.


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @lugga: dein bein iss eklig



so schlimm isses gar net. kenn da heftigere sachen aus den derma-büchern meiner


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2007)

moin hersch ! wo bistn noch hie gestern ?


----------



## habkeinnick (27. Juli 2007)

gude morsche plauscher


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude morsche plauscher



Morgen HKN.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## Arachne (27. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Tolle Bilder!  Bis auf Deins Lugga: Wünsche gutes und schnelles Verheilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Blöde Frage, aber wie kommt man zu einer solchen Verletzung?


----------



## fUEL (27. Juli 2007)

Moin moin

Hab das Branding noch zarter in Erinnerung, Schmier mal schön und lass Luft dran. ( Kurze Hosen beim  vielen Biken !- keine Langen bei de Ar....t) 

Das Kaiserwetter hat bei mir so ein paar Spuren hinterlassen aber das ist in 2 bis 3 Tagen vergessen. 


Meine Frau war gestern abend schon etwas besser beweglicher und vor allem froh, daß ich noch heile bin und ar..... gehen kann( Sie hatte mich ja auch eindringlich darum gebeten alles, was gefährlich sein könnte zu meiden, damit meine Arb...tskraft vollumfänglcih erhalten bleibt)


War ein toller Tag mit Daniel, Lugga und Achim.........schade, daß Daniel wg. des defkekten Bikes aussteigen musste


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das Kaiserwetter hat bei mir so ein paar Spuren hinterlassen aber das ist in 2 bis 3 Tagen vergessen.


Sonnenbrand oder was hast du noch angestellt?


----------



## fUEL (27. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sonnenbrand oder was hast du noch angestellt?


 Peak 37 mittel 32 min 29 Grad, das vertrag ich von der Haut nur gut, wenn es langsam gesteigert wurde; nach einer Kaltphase kann ich so viel cremen wie ich will da erwischt es mich immer.

Sieht aber schon wieder so aus als ob es am So vergessen ist.

Das geht allerdings manchmal auch in Richtung Sonnenallergie und dann wird es kritisch - bin halt rothaarig und somit hautsensibel.

Glaub der Thomas hat da auch seinen Stress mit zu viel Sonne, so schön sie auch ist.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin hersch ! wo bistn noch hie gestern ?



Moin Fux   Wie ich Dir gesagt habe : Feldi, Sandplacken, Saalburg usw.Lockere Tour mit 45km / 850hm ohne Tempostress


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Fux   Wie ich Dir gesagt habe : Feldi, Sandplacken, Saalburg usw.Lockere Tour mit 45km / 850hm ohne Tempostress



ich hatte 26 km und 660 hm. einmal feldberg und retour eben. von tempo konnte gestern keine rede sein


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber wie kommt man zu einer solchen Verletzung?



Bremsscheibenbranding, vernüftige Biker haben das zwei bis dreimal im Jahr


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bremsscheibenbranding, vernüftige Biker haben das zwei bis dreimal im Jahr



jaja, aber wie verdammt kommt man mit einer so großen fläche an die scheibe  
man merkt doch schon bei der geringsten berührung, dass es heiß wird ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jaja, aber wie verdammt kommt man mit einer so großen fläche an die scheibe
> man merkt doch schon bei der geringsten berührung, dass es heiß wird ...


Kuck dir mal dem Uwe seine Waden an. Stahl kennt keinen Schmerz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jaja, aber wie verdammt kommt man mit einer so großen fläche an die scheibe
> man merkt doch schon bei der geringsten berührung, dass es heiß wird ...



Ich bin wohl Mitglied der gefühlslosen Fraktion  

In Südtirol wars Branding am Knie genauso groß. Ich glaub nicht da irgendjemand so schnell ist das da nix passiert. Hab von Leuten gehört die nach ner heißen Abfahrt den Lenker richten wollten, das soll noch schlimmer sein


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl Mitglied der gefühlslosen Fraktion
> 
> In Südtirol wars Branding am Knie genauso groß. Ich glaub nicht da irgendjemand so schnell ist das da nix passiert. Hab von Leuten gehört die nach ner heißen Abfahrt den Lenker richten wollten, das soll noch schlimmer sein



Autsch 
Also ich sach mal tschö mit ö und schwing mich in den schwarzen Heizöl Ferrari und fahr nach Arosa yuppii du


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Autsch
> Also ich sach mal tschö mit ö und schwing mich in den schwarzen Heizöl Ferrari und fahr nach Arosa yuppii du



Du Sack,
ich will mit. Bin da immer im Winter. Wenn Du zurück bist bitte eine ausführlichen Reisebericht abgeben und immer dran denken Arosa macht süchtig 

Viel Spaß wünsch ich Dir


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du Sack,
> ich will mit. Bin da immer im Winter. Wenn Du zurück bist bitte eine ausführlichen Reisebericht abgeben und immer dran denken Arosa macht süchtig
> 
> Viel Spaß wünsch ich Dir



Yuup  und liegt nur knappe 2 Stunden entfernt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das geht allerdings manchmal auch in Richtung Sonnenallergie und dann wird es kritisch - bin halt rothaarig und somit hautsensibel.
> 
> Glaub der Thomas hat da auch seinen Stress mit zu viel Sonne, so schön sie auch ist.



Allerdings, bedingt durch meine inzwischen doch recht weit fortgeschrittene Vitiligo  

Am letzten Tag in den Alpen hatte ich trotz permanent fett aufgetragener 50+ Sonnencreme auf den Armen die ersten Anzeichen einer Sonnenallergie


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Yuup  und liegt nur knappe 2 Stunden entfernt



Gibts ne Rundfahrt oder pennst Du in Arosa?

Das Rothorn von dem Du sprichst ist doch das Prapaner Rothorn, da fährt doch die Hörnli Bahn hoch, da gibts keine Mittelstation, die gibts nur in der Weißhornbahn. Ist es richtig das Übernachtungsgäste von Arosa die Seilbahn umsonst nutzen können?


...und jetzt  mach die endlich weg, es warten 365 Kurven auf Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Also ich sach mal tschö mit ö und schwing mich in den schwarzen Heizöl Ferrari und fahr nach Arosa yuppii du



Viel Spaß!


----------



## fUEL (27. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Allerdings, bedingt durch meine inzwischen doch recht weit fortgeschrittene Vitiligo
> 
> Am letzten Tag in den Alpen hatte ich trotz permanent fett aufgetragener 50+ Sonnencreme auf den Armen die ersten Anzeichen einer Sonnenallergie


 
Hast Du vom Alpen X eigentlich Bilder gemacht??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hast Du vom Alpen X eigentlich Bilder gemacht??




Ich selbst eigentlich nicht (bis auf drei mit dem Handy), weil ich nicht gerne fotografiere.

Ich habe aber eine Sammel CD mit den Fotos, die die anderen gemacht haben. Wenn ich Zeit habe, suche ich mal ein paar 'raus...


----------



## Arachne (27. Juli 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Fux   Wie ich Dir gesagt habe : Feldi, Sandplacken, Saalburg usw.Lockere Tour mit 45km / 850hm ohne Tempostress



Bist Du auch den X-Trail hoch?


----------



## Arachne (27. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Yuup  und liegt nur knappe 2 Stunden entfernt



 bababababah...


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du auch den X-Trail hoch?



nee, ist doch an hirsch und kein steinbock


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2007)

So hatte zwar eigentlich heute nicht viel Lust auf Biken, aber die kam dann doch beim Biken 

Bin dann von FFM in den Taunus und so insgesamt noch 'ne schöne trailige 43km-Runde gefahren....


----------



## Arachne (27. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So hatte zwar eigentlich heute nicht viel Lust auf Biken, aber die kam dann doch beim Biken
> 
> Bin dann von FFM in den Taunus und so insgesamt noch 'ne schöne trailige 43km-Runde gefahren....



 Welche Trails hast Du denn mitgenommen, wo bist Du längs?


----------



## wondermike (27. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Da sind noch Bilder vom Achim: http://picasaweb.google.de/die.schauermanns.de/26072007Rheinsteig?authkey=GX5Duesycao



Schöne Bilder. Aber wer ist eigentlich der Dünne in den schwarzen Klamotten?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Aber wer ist eigentlich der Dünne in den schwarzen Klamotten?


Weiß auch nicht. Der ist da so mit gefahren und dann dummerweise kurz vor St. Goarshausen beim unfreililligen Abstieg in sein eigenes Vorderrad gestolert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du auch den X-Trail hoch?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nee, ist doch an hirsch und kein steinbock


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

Wer hätte den morgen früh Lust. Sagen wir 0800 Hohemark. Oder Sonnenaufgang auf dem Alden. Sagt mal was...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juli 2007)

mal was


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juli 2007)

Nee, sorry, ist mir zu früh und morgen bin ich wohl den Tag über mit meinem Schatz einkaufen.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

Schade das es zu früh ist...


Sag mal der Hahn der Hahn und nicht die Henne  

Maggo was ist mit Dir?


----------



## Maggo (27. Juli 2007)

@uwe: ich hätte sauviel lust, schaffs aber dieses we nicht mehr aufs bike. ausserdem hab ich sehr merkwürdige beschwerden zur zeit.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ausserdem hab ich sehr merkwürdige beschwerden zur zeit.


Nikotinentzug oder Federwegssucht?


----------



## Maggo (27. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nikotinentzug oder Federwegssucht?



nikotinentzug klappt überrschend gut und federwegssucht ist keine beschwerde...... 

ich hab seit dienstag so ne art muskelkater in der linken wade und weiß nicht woher das kommt. seit gestern merk ich auch die tour von vorgestern, das war die erste 1000hm tour mit dem schlächter und den klebereifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer hätte den morgen früh Lust. Sagen wir 0800 Hohemark. Oder Sonnenaufgang auf dem Alden. Sagt mal was...



Definitiv zu früh 

Ausserdem erstmal das Wetter abwarten. In Fischbach hat es gerade schon geregnet


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nikotinentzug klappt überrschend gut und federwegssucht ist keine beschwerde......
> 
> ich hab seit dienstag so ne art muskelkater in der linken wade und weiß nicht woher das kommt. seit gestern merk ich auch die tour von vorgestern, das war die erste 1000hm tour mit dem schlächter und den klebereifen.



Muskelkater hab ich seit heut. War gestern doch sehr anstrengend für mich, während der Tour gings wirklcih gut, ich hätt auch noch die fehlenden 400hm zu 2000hm drangehängt, als ich dann Heim fuhr wurd ich von Minute zu Minute müder, kaputter und plätter. Es war aber richtig geil 

Schade das es nicht klappt bei Dir, hab eben mal geschaut, soll sogar regnen dann fahr ich eh nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Welche Trails hast Du denn mitgenommen, wo bist Du längs?



Um den Altkönig, übern Fuchstanz, hinten das steile Stück hoch, ins Reichenbachtal, zum Fuchsstein, Eselseck, übern Eichkopf, Atzelberg, Rossert, Fischbacherkopf...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab eben mal geschaut, soll sogar regnen dann fahr ich eh nicht.



Wie gesagt hier hat es schon geregnet...


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Juli 2007)

Guuude,


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer hätte den morgen früh Lust. Sagen wir 0800 Hohemark. Oder Sonnenaufgang auf dem Alden. Sagt mal was...


Also Sonnenaufgang ist um 5:47. Aber das Wetter sagt für morgen (und im Prinzip fürs WE) leider so ziemlich nur Regen voraus. 
Die ganze Woche war super Wetter; ich könnt :kotz:.
Ich ärger mich auch kaum, heut bis 17:45 im Büro gewesen zu sein und danach der Freundin meiner Frau den Garten gegossen zu haben .
Ich Sepp hätt vorher ins Wetter gugge solle, dann wär ich heut noch gefahr'n. *explodier* *raufdieHaare* .... ochh ne, geht ja gar ned


----------



## MTK-Cube (27. Juli 2007)

ich wünscht ich hätt Muskelkater ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

Carsten wollen wir uns noch wegen Süd Tirol treffen? Dein GPS Link ist leider nicht zu gebrauchen. Da gibts keine Tour drin die für uns in Frage kommt. Das wird aber auch so. Hab 10 Tourenvorschläge in Kartenversion, die sollten ausreichen 

Wann bist Du aus dem Urlaub zurück?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2007)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2007)

Jo gute Nacht. Bin auch total kaputt und wir haben gerade erst zu Abend gegessen...


----------



## Milass (28. Juli 2007)

Regen...?


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer hätte den morgen früh Lust. Sagen wir 0800 Hohemark. Oder Sonnenaufgang auf dem Alden. Sagt mal was...



leider zu spät  
bei mir war das forum gestern abend down  

wie habt ihr es denn geschafft hier rumzuposten


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> leider zu spät
> bei mir war das forum gestern abend down
> 
> wie habt ihr es denn geschafft hier rumzuposten



Gestern Abend hat ich keine Probleme, heut Morgen ging es nur ab und zu...



biken war ich nicht, hab mim Hund gespielt


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2007)

jetzt schiffts ja auch wie angekündigt ...
8.00 uhr wars noch schön sonnig, aber sicher frisch am berg ...
egal, hab jetzt eh anderes vor ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2007)

Moin,

stimmt, das Wetter ist nicht gerade ultrag**l, dafür das Wochenende ist


----------



## caroka (28. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Um den Altkönig, übern Fuchstanz, hinten das steile Stück hoch, ins Reichenbachtal, zum Fuchsstein, Eselseck, übern Eichkopf, Atzelberg, Rossert, Fischbacherkopf...


Dort war ich gestern teils auch unterwegs. Da haben wir uns bestimmt nur knapp verfehlt.




wissefux schrieb:


> leider zu spät
> bei mir war das forum gestern abend down
> 
> wie habt ihr es denn geschafft hier rumzuposten



Bei mir lief das Forum gestern auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dort war ich gestern teils auch unterwegs. Da haben wir uns bestimmt nur knapp verfehlt.



So oft wie wir uns sonst im Wald begegnen, garantiert 






caroka schrieb:


> Bei mir lief das Forum gestern auch nicht.



Bei mir auch nicht, die hatten offensichtlich ein Problem mit der Datenbank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juli 2007)

morsche ihr plauscher(innen)

hier ist der boden etwas angenässt...


----------



## Arachne (28. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten wollen wir uns noch wegen Süd Tirol treffen? Dein GPS Link ist leider nicht zu gebrauchen. Da gibts keine Tour drin die für uns in Frage kommt. Das wird aber auch so. Hab 10 Tourenvorschläge in Kartenversion, die sollten ausreichen
> ...



Guten Morgen!

Elektronisch, oder auf Papier (Mail, oder kopieren)?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Elektronisch, oder auf Papier (Mail, oder kopieren)?



Hab die Touren auf Papier

somit wäre kopieren angesagt....


----------



## Arachne (28. Juli 2007)

Hier scheint gerade die Sonne. Regen hab ich bisher keinen mitbekommen.

Gestern Abend habe ich ein tolles Schauspiel geboten bekommen! Die Sonne stand knapp über dem Horizont, in der Luft waren wenige super kleine Tröpfchen und im Osten dunkle Wolken. Der Regenbogen war gigantisch!!!


----------



## Arachne (28. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab die Touren auf Papier
> 
> somit wäre kopieren angesagt....



 

Was für eine Karte ist denn für das Gebiet empfehlenswert?

Treffen wir uns noch vor Carstens Urlaub?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was für eine Karte ist denn für das Gebiet empfehlenswert?
> 
> Treffen wir uns noch vor Carstens Urlaub?




1. Fun BIKE Nr.14, Passeier-Hafling-Meran
2. Kompass 053, Meran

ich hab zusätzlich noch

3. Kompass 054, Bozen
4. kompass 052, Vinschgau

cool wäre wenn wir noch was rund ums Timmelsjoch hätten. Dann könnten bei der Hinfahrt die die nicht fahren dort austeigen und schon mal ne geile Tour vom Timmelsjoch nach Meran machen 

Hast Du digitale Karten von der Gegend?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2007)

Zur Störung gestern abend

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291350


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2007)

Regnet schon wieder...

... heute mach' ich mal Pause. Hab' diese Woche 'eh schon wieder 260km hinter mich gebracht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juli 2007)

ei gude wie! 

nettes Branding Uwe 

viel los war hier die letzten Tage ja nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab die Touren auf Papier
> 
> somit wäre kopieren angesagt....


Die 53er Meran-Karte hab ich auch (von Schwester) und ein paar Lokal-Empfehlungen .
Wg. Timmelsjoch -> Meran: In www.gps-tour.info gibts unter Timmelsjoch ne Tour, die (da für Rennräder) wohl über Strassen u.a. von Timmelsjoch nach/durch Meran führt. Wenn Du die fahren wolltest (wovon ich jedoch zunächst nicht ausgehe), könnte ich den Garmin mit dem Teilstück füttern und Ihr könntet es abfahren (da ich davon ausgehe, daß ich Auto fahren darf).


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Die 53er Meran-Karte hab ich auch (von Schwester) und ein paar Lokal-Empfehlungen .
> Wg. Timmelsjoch -> Meran: In www.gps-tour.info gibts unter Timmelsjoch ne Tour, die (da für Rennräder) wohl über Strassen u.a. von Timmelsjoch nach/durch Meran führt. Wenn Du die fahren wolltest (wovon ich jedoch zunächst nicht ausgehe), könnte ich den Garmin mit dem Teilstück füttern und Ihr könntet es abfahren (da ich davon ausgehe, daß ich Auto fahren darf).



*gg* isch abe ja garkein auuto


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *gg* isch abe ja garkein auuto


Dann bisse Due de spchechialisd für die Kanne Kaffee, die due morgens midbringe dusd für die Fahrer, die wache bleibe müsse ....


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ....... Treffen wir uns noch vor Carstens Urlaub?


Wenn dann morgen; das wär aber wahrscheinlich auch zu knapp. Muß auch nicht unbedingt sein, da, wenn ich Sonntags aus dem Urlaub zurückkomme, wir noch 12 Tage Zeit haben, um uns zu treffen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (28. Juli 2007)

Uiii, Guuude,
mords was los hier


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juli 2007)

Morgen 0800 Hohemark, aber nur wenns nicht regnet  Nils kommt auch, wird aber nur ne kurze Tour, unsere bessere hälften wollen um 1100 joggen, da müssen wir wieder daheim sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2007)

GN8 Leute, war gerade mit der Gattin in dem neuen Harry Potter. Der Sohnemann ist für zwei Wochen im Ferienlager.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Uiii, Guuude,
> mords was los hier



ei gude!

genau das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juli 2007)

guude Nacht wahltho


----------



## fUEL (28. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen 0800 Hohemark, aber nur wenns nicht regnet  Nils kommt auch, wird aber nur ne kurze Tour, unsere bessere hälften wollen um 1100 joggen, da müssen wir wieder daheim sein


 
Vllt komm ich auch, wenn ich früh wach bin , hab mich erst um 1330 mit Kili und tim verabredet zum biken,so daß vorm Frühstück bis 1015 eigentlich ein freies Fenster wäre.

Wenn mylady durchscläft ist o.k. dann bin ich da sonst fahr ich früh zum Winterstein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juli 2007)

nabend Ralph


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juli 2007)

Kein Regen, sieht gut aus, werd mal ins Bad gehen..


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juli 2007)

Morgen Fux, gleich gehts los!

Hat der Hund, den ich Dir geschickt hab, den Weg gefunden?


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen Fux, gleich gehts los!
> 
> Hat der Hund, den ich Dir geschickt hab, den Weg gefunden?



moin lugga ! der hund hat leichten regen mitgebracht und es sich schon gemütlich gemacht  
habe dennoch vor, ihn einfach hier liegen zu lassen und nachher mit dem kater den taunus zu erkunden


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Juli 2007)

Morsche,
mal wieder nach langer Zeit ausgeschlafen (d.h. mehr als 6-7 Std. Schlaf)


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen 0800 Hohemark, aber nur wenns nicht regnet  Nils kommt auch, wird aber nur ne kurze Tour, unsere bessere hälften wollen um 1100 joggen, da müssen wir wieder daheim sein


Pech, ich hab nach meinem letzten Posting nemmer hineingeschaut. Hoffentlich habt Ihr trotz des aktuellen Regens hier Euren Schbass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2007)

Moin Leutz,

ihr seid Euch bei Euren heutigen Tourplanungen schon bewusst, dass es heute heftigst regnen soll (für Kelkheim sagt der Wetterbericht 15 bis 40 l/qm vorher)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Juli 2007)

Du hast wohl leider recht, wenn das dicke Ding vom Nordwesten noch zu uns kommt: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFwetter/inhalt/20/0,5998,1040020,00.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2007)

Stolz darauf bin ich bestimmt nicht, in diesem Fall Recht zu behalten


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin lugga ! der hund hat leichten regen mitgebracht und es sich schon gemütlich gemacht
> habe dennoch vor, ihn einfach hier liegen zu lassen und nachher mit dem kater den taunus zu erkunden



Bin wieder zurück, wir hatten zeitweise nur ganz leichten Nieselregen sonst wars trocken. Altkönig war komplett in Wolken und oben wars 11° kalt, das war ne Stimmung wie im Herbst.

Heut ist extrem wichtig Wechselklamotten dabei zu haben, hat ich natürlich nicht  Oben muß gewechselt werden und nach der Abfahrt nochmal, trocknen tut heut gar nix. 

Allen die noch fahrn wollen wünsch ich viel Spaß, ist ne geile Stimmung auf em Berg, es lohnt sich


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Morsche,
> mal wieder nach langer Zeit ausgeschlafen (d.h. mehr als 6-7 Std. Schlaf)
> 
> Pech, ich hab nach meinem letzten Posting nemmer hineingeschaut. Hoffentlich habt Ihr trotz des aktuellen Regens hier Euren Schbass.



Wir hatten keinen Regen, nur ab und zu Niesel 

Das Wetter weiß schon wann die Engel unterwegs sind


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2007)

So bin auch von meiner Runde zurück.

Heute kurz, knackig und trailig rund um den Staufen und noch weitestgehend trocken 

Jetzt hat es sich aber eingeregnet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin!



Moin Crazy


----------



## caroka (29. Juli 2007)

Gude Plauscher 

@ Wahltho
Was sagt denn der Wetterfrosch zum Wetter so gegen 17:00 in Hornau?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das Wetter weiß schon wann die Engel unterwegs sind



Hüstel, Hüstel, Prust 

Heute war wohl eher "The early bird catches the worm" angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hüstel, Hüstel, Prust
> 
> Heute war wohl eher "The early bird catches the worm" angesagt



So wird es sein.  
Ich dachte er hätte einfach nur das "B" vergessen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juli 2007)

So Leuts, hätte gern mal eure Styletechnische Meinung gehört. Und zwar gehts um die Kurbel am xc, bisher habe ich da ne LX dran, die läuft aber etwas rauh und (was viel mehr nervt) zieht auf dem mittleren KB die Kette sehr oft hoch. Und weil ich ja so viel Zeit habe weil die Lager für die HR-Nabe immernoch nicht da sind dacht ich mir ich könnt mich ja mal umschauen. Neue Kettenblätter lohnen nicht und weils die Truvativ Stylo grad im Angebot gibt würd ich gern mal wissen ob ihr meint das das optisch zum Rest passt 
hab sie zu Anschauungszwecken mal (schlecht) rein gebastelt
--> Bild gibts hier <--


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So wird es sein.
> Ich dachte er hätte einfach nur das "B" vergessen.



 

Ich kann Dir eigentlich nicht viel Hoffnung bzgl. des Wetters bis heute abend machen


----------



## caroka (29. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ..........
> hab sie zu Anschauungszwecken mal (schlecht) rein gebastelt
> --> Bild gibts hier <--



Passt doch gut


----------



## caroka (29. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir eigentlich nicht viel Hoffnung bzgl. des Wetters bis heute abend machen



sh**


----------



## fUEL (29. Juli 2007)

Bei dem momentanen Dauerregen haben nur die Apotheken was von Bikers Choice pro bike 

Sieht aus wie Winterpokal da draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Leutz,
> 
> ihr seid Euch bei Euren heutigen Tourplanungen schon bewusst, dass es heute heftigst regnen soll (für Kelkheim sagt der Wetterbericht 15 bis 40 l/qm vorher)



tja, regen hatten wir reichlich  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... das war ne Stimmung wie im Herbst.
> 
> Allen die noch fahrn wollen wünsch ich viel Spaß, ist ne geile Stimmung auf em Berg, es lohnt sich



so ne neblige stimmung mag ich irgendwie  nur trocken fänd ichs noch schöner ...



fUEL schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Winterpokal da draussen.



hab mit dem kater schon überlegt, ob wir uns heute nicht schon mal ein paar punkte vorab sichern könnten  
das letzte mal, als ich freiwillig bei nieselregen losfuhr, ging es um die punkte. keine ahnung, warum ich heute los bin   

na ja, jetzt bleib ich hier im trockenen und guck mir den rest der tdf an ...


----------



## Arachne (29. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So Leuts, hätte gern mal eure Styletechnische Meinung gehört. Und zwar gehts um die Kurbel am xc, bisher habe ich da ne LX dran, die läuft aber etwas rauh und (was viel mehr nervt) zieht auf dem mittleren KB die Kette sehr oft hoch. Und weil ich ja so viel Zeit habe weil die Lager für die HR-Nabe immernoch nicht da sind dacht ich mir ich könnt mich ja mal umschauen. Neue Kettenblätter lohnen nicht und weils die Truvativ Stylo grad im Angebot gibt würd ich gern mal wissen ob ihr meint das das optisch zum Rest passt
> hab sie zu Anschauungszwecken mal (schlecht) rein gebastelt
> --> Bild gibts hier <--



Tagchen!

Stilistisch finde ich an der Stylo an `nem XC nichts auszusetzen. Ich lege allerdings wert auf die Kletterhilfen bei der Shimano!  Da flutscht es auch unter Last noch ganz gut. .daumen:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juli 2007)

ei gude Gerd! soweit ich weiß gibts die Steighilfen bei allen Kurbeln und soweit ich bisher gelesen habe schaltet die Stylo nicht schlechter als ne xt  und besser als die momentane LX wirds wohl auf alle Fälle werden, egal ob Stylo, LX oder XT  die Kettenhochzieherei nervt schon gewaltig


----------



## Arachne (29. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Gerd! soweit ich weiß gibts die Steighilfen bei allen Kurbeln und soweit ich bisher gelesen habe schaltet die Stylo nicht schlechter als ne xt  und besser als die momentane LX wirds wohl auf alle Fälle werden, egal ob Stylo, LX oder XT  die Kettenhochzieherei nervt schon gewaltig



Dass die Hochzieherei super nervt, glaube ich Dir, dürfte ich ja auch schon genießen...  XTR, XT und ich glaube auch die LX haben im Vergleich zu anderen (z.B. Truvativ) Kettenblättern spezielle Steighilfen. Die merkst Du aber nur, wenn Du wirklich unter Last schaltest. Im normalen Betrieb merkst Du es wohl nicht und da schalten Truvativ, etc. nicht schlechter. Habe ich natürlich alles nur vom Hörensagen (Händler), da ich bisher an eigenen Bergrädern immer nur XT hatte.


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nabend Ralph




ups nur mal kurz reingeschaut und war wohl wieder weg.

ach servus plauscher, wenn ich weiter so wenig fahre wie zur zeit, muss ich dann in unserem urlaub fast alles shutteln


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juli 2007)

naja, ich warts mal ab wie sichs fährt. Ist günstiger und leichter als die LX und angeblich mit der XT qualitativ gleichwertig  und ich probier gern mal was neues aus


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> naja, ich warts mal ab wie sichs fährt. Ist günstiger und leichter als die LX und angeblich mit der XT qualitativ gleichwertig  und ich probier gern mal was neues aus



was soll sie denn kosten? bei mir knackt es ja auch...die pedale sind es schon mal nicht, die hab ich nun schon mal gewechselt...mehr kann ich ja nicht selbst wechseln


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Juli 2007)

Die Stylo gibts ab 70, die LX ab 80 und die XT ab 100

Das knacken könnte aber auch ne etwas lockere Schraube am Hinterbau sein (habe ich beim xc öfters). Beim Torque machts am Lenker und an der Sattelstütze/Sattel Geräusche... aber bei dem Wetter ist das nur halb so schlimm


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die Stylo gibts ab 70, die LX ab 80 und die XT ab 100
> 
> Das knacken könnte aber auch ne etwas lockere Schraube am Hinterbau sein (habe ich beim xc öfters). Beim Torque machts am Lenker und an der Sattelstütze/Sattel Geräusche... aber bei dem Wetter ist das nur halb so schlimm




die sattelstütze muss ich nach spätestens jeder 2 nassfahrt auseinander bauen, reinigen, fetten - sonst nervt mich das komische geräusch zu tode


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juli 2007)

Nochmal wg. Meran,
hab eben die Mountain Bike 08/2007 in die Hände bekommen. Die Hirzer Tour in der Reise Special Beilage ist eine der Touren die wir fahren werden, natürlich nehmen wir beim runterfahren den Singletrail 40 nach Videgg, der ist cool. Falls wir mir Guide fahren wird es der vorne drauf abgebildete sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juli 2007)

So, bin auch wieder zurück. Heute rund 75 km und 2070 hm in 6 h Brutto und 5 1/2 h Netto. Davon etwa 4 h Regen. Aber irgendwie war´s richtig klasse!


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So, bin auch wieder zurück. Heute rund 75 km und 2070 hm in 6 h Brutto und 5 1/2 h Netto. Davon etwa 4 h Regen. Aber irgendwie war´s richtig klasse!



respekt, alder  
wie biste denn noch weitergefahren ?
ich glaub, mein hac hat mich wieder gelinkt. hatte am ende 48 km bei 1371 hm drauf. die km stimmen, aber die hm zweifle ich mal etwas an ... 3h netto bei mir ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> respekt, alder
> wie biste denn noch weitergefahren ?
> ich glaub, mein hac hat mich wieder gelinkt. hatte am ende 48 km bei 1371 hm drauf. die km stimmen, aber die hm zweifle ich mal etwas an ... 3h netto bei mir ...


Deine hm können doch stimmen. Als wir uns getrennt hatten waren wir ja schon knapp vor der 1100. Je nachdem wie du heim gefahren bist, kann das doch stimmen.
Ich bin weiter über den Roßkopf und den Herzberg und am Limes entlang abwärts Richtung Saalburg. Ab dort dann wieder hoch zum Roßkopf und das andere Limesweg-Stück zum Sandplacken. Von dort dann Feld, X-Trail-Rote Kreuz inkl. Trail, wieder hoch Richtung kl. Feldberg, runter zum Fuchstanz, rein in den Haustrail und dann ab Königstein wieder hoch zum Eichkopf und rüber zum Atzelberg, wo ich dann in Richtung Ehlhalten runter und heim gefahren bin.
War alle bergab überraschend gut fahrbar und meine Regenklamotten haben echt gut gehalten. Nur das Aquarium in meinen Schuhen hat ab Herzberg genervt.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nur das Aquarium in meinen Schuhen hat ab Herzberg genervt.



na ja, bin ja nur noch bis zum sandplacken aufwärts. 270 hm waren das aber sicher nicht mehr ...

hab grade bei meinen 3 aquarien das wasser gewechselt, soll ich deine schuhe grad noch mitmachen


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nochmal wg. Meran,
> hab eben die Mountain Bike 08/2007 in die Hände bekommen.


Die hab ich da auch irgendwo liegen.... 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Hirzer Tour in der Reise Special Beilage ist eine der Touren die wir fahren werden, natürlich nehmen wir beim runterfahren den Singletrail 40 nach Videgg, der ist cool. Falls wir mir Guide fahren wird es der vorne drauf abgebildete sein.


*blätterblätterblätter*

Entweder treffen wir uns diese Woche nochmal zum Biken oder ich komm mit selbigen bei Dir mit der 53er Karte vorbei. Ich möchte wissen, welche Strecken/Gebiete wir so in etwa fahren, damit ich die Karte im Urlaub schon mal auswendig lernen/lesen kann ....

Respekt vor den Vielfahren heut


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Die hab ich da auch irgendwo liegen....
> 
> *blätterblätterblätter*
> 
> ...



Du bist doch ein verrückter Kerl  aber das können wir gerne machen...


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2007)

wenn das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291618 mal nix für den kater ist ....


----------



## fUEL (29. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du bist doch ein verrückter Kerl  aber das können wir gerne machen...


 
Fahrräder putzen und meiner Frau nen schönen Sonntag zu machen war auch mal o.k. 

Hoffe das in der kommenden Woche mal wieder pro-biker-freundliches Wetter ist, bei uns war ab 1020 nur noch Weltuntergangswetter, seit ner halben -Stunde, nun endlich ohne Wasser von oben.

Hab nen Gulasch gekocht passend zum Wetter mit viel Rotwein, das Fleisch sieht aus wie Kohlen(vom vielen Rotwein) .........und schmeckt....legger legger.

Endlich ist die Tour zu Ende ........das passte zu ner immobilien Ehefrau und ähnlichen Unwägbarkeiten der vergangenen Woche....auf ein neues.



Daniel Respekt!

übernächste Sonntag willst de in Eppstein uffs treppche oder wie ?


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Daniel Respekt!
> 
> übernächste Sonntag willst de in Eppstein uffs treppche oder wie ?



nix da, er hat fahrverbot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Endlich ist die Tour zu Ende ........das passte zu ner immobilien Ehefrau und ähnlichen Unwägbarkeiten der vergangenen Woche....auf ein neues.



Mittwoch nächste Woche sollte man ne Tour planen. Dann kommt der Sommer oder zumindest die Sonne zurück, bis dahin ist Schwimmen die bessere Wahl


----------



## Arachne (29. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So, bin auch wieder zurück. Heute rund 75 km und 2070 hm in 6 h Brutto und 5 1/2 h Netto. Davon etwa 4 h Regen. Aber irgendwie war´s richtig klasse!



  

Bin heute nur 40km flach gefahren. Davon war die erste Hälfte auch recht naß.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juli 2007)

> wenn das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291618 mal nix für den kater ist ....


Könnt ich mir überlegen... 


fUEL schrieb:


> Daniel Respekt!
> 
> übernächste Sonntag willst de in Eppstein uffs treppche oder wie ?


Ich darf doch gar nicht fahren als Teil der Orga.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. Juli 2007)

@Arachne : Habe mich angemeldet  Fahren wir diese Woche mal die TTrailingsrunde?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Moin, Mahlzeit, Gude Plauscher.

Das Wetter sieht ja gut aus, nur etwas windig


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit,
aus ists mim Urlaub es wird wieder geschafft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

was fürn urlaub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Frisch war's heute morgen auf dem Bike...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> aus ists mim Urlaub es wird wieder geschafft....



Mahzeit, jetzt übertreib' mal nicht Du Memme


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frisch war's heute morgen auf dem Bike...



stimmt. hab mir vorsorglich armlinge unter die dünne windjacke angezogen und lag damit goldrichtig.
nur an den fingern wurde es etwas kalt ...
bald muß man wohl wieder die langen hosen auspacken  
mit ohne licht ist auch schon fast schluß


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frisch war's heute morgen auf dem Bike...





wahltho schrieb:


> Mahzeit, jetzt übertreib' mal nicht Du Memme



genau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau



Ich weiss gar nicht mehr, wann ich das letzte Mal drei Wochen Urlaub am Stück hatte


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht mehr, wann ich das letzte Mal drei Wochen Urlaub am Stück hatte



selbst und ständig, dafür kennst de aber ist mir zu teuer nicht


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gibts ne Rundfahrt oder pennst Du in Arosa?
> 
> Das Rothorn von dem Du sprichst ist doch das Prapaner Rothorn, da fährt doch die Hörnli Bahn hoch, da gibts keine Mittelstation, die gibts nur in der Weißhornbahn. Ist es richtig das Übernachtungsgäste von Arosa die Seilbahn umsonst nutzen können?
> 
> ...



Grüzi Zäme

zurück aus Arosa und ich nur sagen es war ober g**l ganz breites  
Ja die Bahnen sind für Uebernachtungsgäste frei
Das Parpaner Rothorn erreicht man nur von der Lenzerheide, ist jedoch leider Wettertechnisch nicht möglich gewesen, stand schon auf dem Hoenli (2560 m) in den Wolken  
Bilder gibt es Morgen


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> selbst und ständig, dafür kennst de aber ist mir zu teuer nicht



ich kenn beides : kein urlaub und "ist mir zu teuer"  
war zum letzten mal 2004 richtig in urlaub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> selbst und ständig, dafür kennst de aber ist mir zu teuer nicht



Ne, ne nicht selbst und ständig, nur leidender Angesteller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Grüzi Zäme
> 
> zurück aus Arosa und ich nur sagen es war ober g**l ganz breites
> Ja die Bahnen sind für Uebernachtungsgäste frei
> ...



Wieso erst morgen??????


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso erst morgen??????



Bin auf der Arbeit und die Bilder sind noch zu Hause


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso erst morgen??????



damit unsere nerven noch etwas geschont werden. immerhin ist heut montag und die woche nimmt kein ende ...
es ist schon schlimm genug, sowas zu lesen. da muß man nicht noch gleich mit bildern in die offene wunde stoßen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, ne nicht selbst und ständig, nur leidender Angesteller



Das bin ich auch, geht mir aber wie em Fux!


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das bin ich auch, geht mir aber wie em Fux!



ich bin aber nur angestellt, nicht leidend ...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin auf der Arbeit und die Bilder sind noch zu Hause



das ist fast unverzeihlich...


wie waren die Kurven auf der hinfahrt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin!


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> damit unsere nerven noch etwas geschont werden. immerhin ist heut montag und die woche nimmt kein ende ...
> es ist schon schlimm genug, sowas zu lesen. da muß man nicht noch gleich mit bildern in die offene wunde stoßen ...



Die Schweiz hat Mittwoch frei dumdiedu


----------



## Arachne (30. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Oje, oje, hier ist ja mal wieder jammern auf allerhöchsten Niveau angesagt... Montag halt! 

War wirklich frisch vorhin. Es ging aber trotzdem im Ärmellosen.  Gestern bin ich mit Knielingen und kurzen Ärmeln, später sogar mit langen gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juli 2007)

yippi 
mein Hinterrad ist *endlich* fertig  morgen, spätestens übermorgen hab ich die Teile dann hier  hat ja jetzt nur 6 Wochen und 5 Tage gedauert  (nachdem 1,5 wochen - meinten wohl Monate - angekündigt waren)


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War wirklich frisch vorhin. Es ging aber trotzdem im Ärmellosen.



ist ja auch schon 6 grad wärmer und die sonne scheint dazu, pah !!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Wie wäre es denn am Mittwoch abend mit einer Hofheimer Runde?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juli 2007)

klingt gut  dann hoffentlich auch mal wieder mit dem xc  dann bremse ich euch auch bergauf nicht mehr so aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> klingt gut  dann hoffentlich auch mal wieder mit dem xc  dann bremse ich euch auch bergauf nicht mehr so aus



Schon klar


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn am Mittwoch abend mit einer Hofheimer Runde?



wär ich evtl. dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist ja auch schon 6 grad wärmer und die sonne scheint dazu, pah !!



Hab sowieso nicht verstanden, was Du mit dem schon bald wieder benötigten "Licht" meintest...


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab sowieso nicht verstanden, was Du mit dem schon bald wieder benötigten "Licht" meintest...



na ja, zum selbst sehen braucht man es noch lange nicht. aber zum *gesehen werden* sollte man es mittlerweile morgens um 5.30 uhr auf der straße schon wieder an haben ...
aber warum erzähl ich das einem langschläfer eigentlich


----------



## Arachne (30. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn am Mittwoch abend mit einer Hofheimer Runde?



Gerne!  Vielleicht um den Judenkopf (...) mit Anfahrt ab Hofheim und mit dem Kater als Guide?!


----------



## Arachne (30. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, zum selbst sehen braucht man es noch lange nicht. aber zum *gesehen werden* sollte man es mittlerweile morgens um 5.30 uhr auf der straße schon wieder an haben ...
> aber warum erzähl ich das einem langschläfer eigentlich



Morgens ist dann, wenns hell ist. Das vorher heißt Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber zum *gesehen werden* sollte man es mittlerweile morgens um 5.30 uhr auf der straße schon wieder an haben ...



Bei der Frontleuchte ist das für Gerd kein Kriterium


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gerne!  Vielleicht um den Judenkopf (...) mit Anfahrt ab Hofheim und mit dem Kater als Guide?!



Ich werd' nachher mal einen generischen LMB-Eintrag machen...


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... mit dem Kater als Guide?!



des kannste knicken, wegen gc am mittwoch


----------



## Arachne (30. Juli 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne : Habe mich angemeldet  Fahren wir diese Woche mal die TTrailingsrunde?



Die komplette Runde nach der A***** könnte knapp werden. Lieber wäre mir da das Wochenende. Oder bist Du nächstes schon wieder unterwegs? Wir können aber super gerne abends mal die letztens schon gefahrene Trailrunde mit den Spitzkehren, oder die Hälfte um den Judenkopf fahren.

Alles natürlich nur, wenn ich `nen Fully hab. Ich werde das FR wohl diese Woche zurück geben müssen, weiß aber noch nicht, ob bis dahin meine Gabel schon wieder von Rock Shox zurück ist.

Übrigens haben die Mainbiker am Tegernsee mal wegen mir nachgefragt. Man müßte trotz XL schon eine extra lange Sattelstütze anbringen. Gewicht ist wohl kein Problem, Bionicon will die Tabellen sowieso erweitern (>90kg). Das Testbike soll Anfang August, also bald,  kommen.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juli 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## Arachne (30. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> des kannste knicken, wegen gc am mittwoch



Stimmt, ohne Auto rückt gc von Hofheim aus immer mehr in den Hintergrund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juli 2007)

gude Ralph


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, ne nicht selbst und ständig, nur leidender Angesteller



wahrscheinlich als GF in der eigenen firma


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gude Ralph



hey sebastian,

wie lange haste denn noch urlaub? nur noch die woche oder noch eine?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juli 2007)

nur diese


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nur diese



mist, dann wird das wohl nix mehr mit dem technischen dienst in deinem urlaub - wobei "10 minuten"  haste bestimmt auch mal wann anders


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juli 2007)

Mittwoch ist bei mir wie gesagt GC. Da geht nix dran vorbei. Ich werde aber wohl heute (abend?) ein Runde in der Gegend drehen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mist, dann wird das wohl nix mehr mit dem technischen dienst in deinem urlaub - wobei "10 minuten"  haste bestimmt auch mal wann anders



an nem WE geht das...unter der Woche kann ich zumindest nicht zu dir kommen, ansonsten ist das auch da kein wirkliches Problem.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist bei mir wie gesagt GC. Da geht nix dran vorbei. Ich werde aber wohl heute (abend?) ein Runde in der Gegend drehen.



Geb doch vorher nochmal bescheid, wenns Wetter unds Frauchen mitspielt würd ich kommen


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> an nem WE geht das...unter der Woche kann ich zumindest nicht zu dir kommen, ansonsten ist das auch da kein wirkliches Problem.



nee ich komm dann schon vorbei denke ich. wenn ich so weitermache und nicht mehr fahre (2 wochen schon) dann brauche ich auch keine neuen teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Geb doch vorher nochmal bescheid, wenns Wetter unds Frauchen mitspielt würd ich kommen



dito. hab aber um 17.30 erst mal nen termin mit nem gartenbauer ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee ich komm dann schon vorbei denke ich. wenn ich so weitermache und nicht mehr fahre (2 wochen schon) dann brauche ich auch keine neuen teile



mach dir nix draus, ich bin von meinem Urlausbziel ewig weit entfernt und werds auch nicht mehr erreichen...ist halt einfach kein Wetter für mich 

leider ist die Zeit in der man nicht fährt die teuerste Zeit (finde ich)  da is man nur am Teile kaufen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dito. hab aber um 17.30 erst mal nen termin mit nem gartenbauer ...


Dauert wie lang?

Würde wahrscheinlich nach Hofheim runter rollen und von dort offiziell starten. Etwas am Kapellenberg rumwuseln etc, wären wir etwa 40-60 min später an der Gundelhadt. 
Es muß nur das Wetter halten (wird gerade beachtlich grau hier  ) und meine Schuhe müssen von gestern noch fertig trocknen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn das hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291618 mal nix für den kater ist ....


Kater ist seit eben angemeldet!  Günstiges Startgeld, ein freier Termin und bei ´ner Premiere dürften noch nicht so viele Leute am Start sein. Da kann man vielleicht mal ´ne gute Platzierung einfahren. Muß mir jetzt nur noch überlegen, wie ich an dem Michael Bonnekessel (X-facher Sieger in ettlichen CC-Rennen) vorbei komme.


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

keine ahnung, wie lange das dauert. vielleicht ne halbe stunde ...
heut abend könnte es laut wetterbericht wieder mal feucht draussen werden. mein helm war heut früh noch leicht feucht von gestern, keine ahnung, wie es meinen schuhen so geht  
können uns ja notfalls zusammentelefonieren ...

black cat marathon fahr ich auch nicht. bin am abend zuvor auf einem polterabend ... wünsch dir aber viel spaß und mach den bonnekessel ruhig platt. so einer ist irgendwie blöd für die ak-wertung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Hab' für Mittwoch mal einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4891


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist bei mir wie gesagt GC. Da geht nix dran vorbei. Ich werde aber wohl heute (abend?) ein Runde in der Gegend drehen.



Wann/wo in etwa würdest Du denn heute fahren?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wann/wo in etwa würdest Du denn heute fahren?


Start entweder 17:30 oder 18 Uhr Hofheim. Route wie immer am Kapllenberg und Staufen nach Belieben. Ob und wann genau ich fahren möchte, entscheide ich aber erst heute nachmittag mit Blick auf die Faktoren Schuhtrocknung und Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Start entweder 17:30 oder 18 Uhr Hofheim. Route wie immer am Kapllenberg und Staufen nach Belieben. Ob und wann genau ich fahren möchte, entscheide ich aber erst heute nachmittag mit Blick auf die Faktoren Schuhtrocknung und Wetter.



Roger that SK! 

18:00 Uhr Hofheim wäre bei mir evtl. machbar - Sollen wir uns so gegen 17:00 Uhr nochmal kurzschliessen?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juli 2007)

Werde so zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr hier und in den Hofheim-Thread nochmal entsprechend was reinschreiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich als GF in der eigenen firma



Ganz kalt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juli 2007)

ei gude Maggo!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juli 2007)

Warum schreibt eigentlich keiner was? Geht doch schon ganz steil auf die nächste K zu


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Warum schreibt eigentlich keiner was? Geht doch schon ganz steil auf die nächste K zu


Die lauern alle schon und warten auf den richtigen Moment!  

175!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Naja, also ein bisschen hin ist es schon noch ....


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juli 2007)

das stimmt wohl...aber man weiß ja nie. wenn lugga wieder daheim ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

ich könnt kotzen. kaum naht der feierabend schiffts hier in höchst. also sollte ich gleich auf der heimfahrt schon geduscht werden, wäre mein bedarf für heute gedeckt


----------



## Arachne (30. Juli 2007)

Hier hat es auch angefangen. Bisher nur leicht, aber trotzdem...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Werde so zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr hier und in den Hofheim-Thread nochmal entsprechend was reinschreiben


Hier kommt immer wieder was runter, das Wetter sieht dahingehend auch nicht viel nach Verbesserung aus und meine Schuhe bekomme ich auch nicht trocken. Daher werd ich wohl heute zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Arachne (30. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hier kommt immer wieder was runter, das Wetter sieht dahingehend auch nicht viel nach Verbesserung aus und meine Schuhe bekomme ich auch nicht trocken. Daher werd ich wohl heute zu Hause bleiben.



Schade, aber ich bin heute auch soooo müde (hab zu wenig geschlafen)!  Vielleicht morgen? Oder am Freitag?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2007)

Hier is auch naß, zu naß, ich streichel den Hund und paß auf das sich niemand außer mir auf dem Sofa breit macht. Vielleicht geh ich nochmal in die Therme, schee Sauna bei dem Wetter is doch extraklasse...


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

halbwegs trocken geblieben bin ich ja. aber die temperatur ist mal wieder voll abgesackt ...
meine motivation ist etwas im keller ...
sauna war ich erst am samstag. eigentlich viel zu teuer, auch wenns mal ganz schee is ...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2007)

TTherme 4 Std. 12,50 für ADAC Mitglieder


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2007)

das entspricht 3 Tage ohne Ziggi


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> TTherme 4 Std. 12,50 für ADAC Mitglieder



*t*aununs*t*rails therme oder was  

rmt kostet am wochenende 20 euro unbegrenzt. lohnt sich aber schon nach gut 4 stunden ... nix mit adac, süwag oder kelkheim-rabatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

grad noch schien die sonne, jetzt ist es schon wieder ziemlich duster ...
na ja, muß eh noch den gartenbauer abwarten ... vielleicht geh ich auch heut einkaufen, in der hoffnung dass es morgen besser zum biken ist ...


----------



## caroka (30. Juli 2007)

OK, bin gerade heimgekommen. Also nix mit Hofheim. Dann werde ich nochmal Richtung Feldi. 
@Wahltho vllt sieht man sich. 

Weiß aber noch nicht wo ich langfahre.  Mal sehen was meine Nase so meint.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Werd' jetzt gleich noch 'ne Runde drehen, aber wahrscheinlich über Hofheim Richtung Staufen...

... zur Zeit ist mir nicht so nach Feldi & Co. Bin da wahrscheinlich in letzter Zeit zu oft gewesen...


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

ich bin raus. muß noch was schaffen und geh dann shoppen ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juli 2007)

Tja, jetzt wär das Wetter prima.  Aber egal, die Schuhe sind eh noch nicht trocken. Morgen klingt gut!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt wär das Wetter prima.



In der Tat, das Wetter war prima 

Die Trails rund um den Staufen waren alle trocken und fahrbar. Es war etwas frisch, aber das habe ich sogar als angenehmen empfunden 

Soll ich jetzt den LMB-Eintrag für Hofheim von Mittwoch auf morgen verlegen oder wie konveniert es den Herrschaften am Besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. Juli 2007)

Gut, dass ich hier vorher noch gelesen hatte. Ich hätte sonst zu wenig angezogen. So war es echt super. Die Frische habe ich auch als angenehm empfunden.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2007)

whaltho, bei Sitzknochen.de gibts die Gravity Dropper kutzfristig lieferbar, wie war den der Name deiner Sattelstütze?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> whaltho, bei Sitzknochen.de gibts die Gravity Dropper kutzfristig lieferbar, wie war den der Name deiner Sattelstütze?



Hast Du Dich dort wirklich persönlich per E-Mail/Telefon erkundigt? Das war auch meine erste Anlaufstelle. Die waren damals aber weder persönlich noch per E-Mail erreichbar und haben überhaupt reagiert. Habe dann mit dem Importeur direkt gesprochen. Der konnte aber überhaupt keine Lieferzeiten nennen.

Ich habe dann die Maverick Speedball Remote bei www.gocycle.de gekauft. Die kannten auch die Gravity Dropper, meinten aber, dass die Maverick qualitativ um Längen besser sei.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich dort wirklich persönlich per E-Mail/Telefon erkundigt? Das war auch meine erste Anlaufstelle. Die waren damals aber weder persönlich noch per E-Mail erreichbar und haben überhaupt reagiert. Habe dann mit dem Importeur direkt gesprochen. Der konnte aber überhaupt keine Lieferzeiten nennen.
> 
> Ich habe dann die Maverick Speedball Remote bei www.gocycle.de gekauft. Die kannten auch die Gravity Dropper, meinten aber, dass die Maverick qualitativ um Längen besser sei.



Ne hab mich nicht richtig erkundigt, meine Infos bezüglich Lieferzeit hab ich von der Homepage.

Die Maverick Speedball ist die die ich gesucht hatte, ich hätte gerne die mit dem Hebel zur Höhenverstellung unterm Sattel. Will nicht soviel Gelump am Lenker und nicht noch ein Zug zum verlegen haben.  Was für Durchmesser brauch ich den?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne hab mich nicht richtig erkundigt, meine Infos bezüglich Lieferzeit hab ich von der Homepage.
> 
> Die Maverick Speedball ist die die ich gesucht hatte, ich hätte gerne die mit dem Hebel zur Höhenverstellung unterm Sattel. Will nicht soviel Gelump am Lenker und nicht noch ein Zug zum verlegen haben.  Was für Durchmesser brauch ich den?



Ich hatte mich damals auch erst an auf der Webpage orientiert, dann war da aber keiner erreichbar und der Importeur meinte, dass er schon ein halbes Jahr auf Stützen warten würde 

Bei Maverick war nur die Remote Version lieferbar. Von der einfacheren Variante mit Hebel werden kaum Einheiten nach Deutschland geliefert. Die Remote Version war sofort lieferbar. Ich wollte auch erst aus den gleichen Gründen wie Du die Version mit Hebel unterm Sattel, bin aber heute heilfroh, die Remote Version genommen zu haben...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich damals auch erst an auf der Webpage orientiert, dann war da aber keiner erreichbar und der Importeur meinte, dass er schon ein halbes Jahr auf Stützen warten würde
> 
> Bei Maverick war nur die Remote Version lieferbar. Von der einfacheren Variante mit Hebel werden kaum Einheiten nach Deutschland geliefert. Die Remote Version war sofort lieferbar. Ich wollte auch erst aus den gleichen Gründen wie Du die Version mit Hebel unterm Sattel, bin aber heute heilfroh, die Remote Version genommen zu haben...



Wieso bist heute heilfroh die remote genommen zu haben?

Ist beim alten FR der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze auch 31,6 mm?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso bist heute heilfroh die remote genommen zu haben?



Der Hebel für den Lenker ist klein und unauffällig und er erlaubt Dir jederzeit auf dem Trail den Sattel abzusenken und wieder hochzustellen ohne die Hand auch nur vom Lenker nehmen zu müssen.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist beim alten FR der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze auch 31,6 mm?



Ja, der Durchmesser müsste auch bei den älteren Rahmen 31,6mm sein.


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2007)

sattel absenken ist kinderkram  

hatte auch mal drüber nachgedacht, aber kann ich mir grad net leisten. wenn dann nur mit remote. sonst kann ich auch gleich anhalten und den schnellspanner lösen  
für rennen wäre das mit remote ne echte option


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2007)

Gudde 

Bilder vom Arosa trip gibt es hier 

http://homepage.mac.com/willibald/Radtouren/PhotoAlbum73.html

oder unter Radtouren in der Signatur

Gruss und G8 - Stefan


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Juli 2007)

GN8 ihr plauscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gudde
> 
> Bilder vom Arosa trip gibt es hier
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder! 

Aber, wieso habt ihr die Räder zu eurer Wanderung mitgenommen?


----------



## Arachne (30. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8 ihr plauscher



 Krank???


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> 
> Aber, wieso habt ihr die Räder zu eurer Wanderung mitgenommen?



Naja, man muss sich erstmal an die Trails gewöhnen  Für Steffen und Sven waren es die ersten Alpenmeter und deswegen etwas vorsichtiger  

Jeder fängt mal klein an und endet dann wie Lucas der gerade im Schweizer Fernsehen durch die Alpen radelt


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Juli 2007)

Guuude,


Arachne schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> Aber, wieso habt ihr die Räder zu eurer Wanderung mitgenommen?



 stimmt (schöne Bilder und der Nachsatz). Doppelbrückengabel und Wandern  *töööön*


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude,
> 
> 
> stimmt (schöne Bilder und der Nachsatz). Doppelbrückengabel und Wandern  *töööön*



vielleicht war es deswegen auch so anstrengend ... das wandern


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Soll ich jetzt den LMB-Eintrag für Hofheim von Mittwoch auf morgen verlegen oder wie konveniert es den Herrschaften am Besten


Fänd ich persönlich jetzt semioptimal . Ich hab mir den Mittwoch ab 18:00 Uhr "frei"-gemacht. 
Wobei ich auch kein Problem damit habe, wenn's morgen schön is und Ihr fahren wollt und am Mittwoch platt seid . Ich würde zur Not + Dank Garmin die Judenkopfrunde auch alleine fahren . Schaun mer mal.


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> vielleicht war es deswegen auch so anstrengend ... das wandern


Ganz im Ernst, mein Neid ist Dir/Euch sicher, daß Ihr so eine Landschaft um Euch habt .


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Juli 2007)

Gute N8 mal, ich muß morgen um 7:00 nach Stuttgart abdüsen....


----------



## Arachne (30. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja, man muss sich erstmal an die Trails gewöhnen  ...



Ja, kenne ich. Es gibt immer wieder Situationen, in welchen mein Kopf total dicht macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Soll ich jetzt den LMB-Eintrag für Hofheim von Mittwoch auf morgen verlegen oder wie konveniert es den Herrschaften am Besten





MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Fänd ich persönlich jetzt semioptimal . Ich hab mir den Mittwoch ab 18:00 Uhr "frei"-gemacht.
> Wobei ich auch kein Problem damit habe, wenn's morgen schön is und Ihr fahren wollt und am Mittwoch platt seid . Ich würde zur Not + Dank Garmin die Judenkopfrunde auch alleine fahren . Schaun mer mal.



prinzipiell wäre ich wetterabhängig gerne an beiden Tagen dabei.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst, mein Neid ist Dir/Euch sicher, daß Ihr so eine Landschaft um Euch habt .



Sobald ich alle Bilder zusammenhaben kann ich euch ja noch etwas mehr die Nase lang machen . 
Werde dann evtl auch die Tracks, oder wie das heisst, aus dem Garmin haben. Obwohl ich die Orientierung mit Karte besser fand als mit dem GPS, zumal wir eine geplante Route wegen dicker schwarzer Wolken nich machen konnten und improvisieren, heisst eine andere Route wählen mussten.
Aber das mit der Landschaft stimmt schon und fasziniert mich immer wieder.   

Tschau und auf einen neuen erflogreichen Tag im Leben der Lemmige


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> prinzipiell wäre ich wetterabhängig gerne an beiden Tagen dabei.


Eben. Ihr könnt ja an beiden Tagen fahren. 
Ich hab jetzt für morgen 17:30 einen LMB-Termin  gesetzt. Zustiegsmöglichkeit für Fux und andere Kelkheimer   an der Gundelhard wohl so gegen 18:20-18:30.


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt für morgen 17:30 einen LMB-Termin  gesetzt. Zustiegsmöglichkeit für Fux und andere Kelkheimer   an der Gundelhard wohl so gegen 18:20-18:30.



prima  
bin noch etwas durchgefroren bei der sommerkälte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Fänd ich persönlich jetzt semioptimal . Ich hab mir den Mittwoch ab 18:00 Uhr "frei"-gemacht.





Arachne schrieb:


> prinzipiell wäre ich wetterabhängig gerne an beiden Tagen dabei.



Moin,

war ja nur ' ne Frage, ich lass' den Eintrag jetzt für Mittwoch stehen 

Ob ich heute 17:30 Uhr Hofheim schaffe, weiss ich noch nicht ...


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gudde
> 
> Bilder vom Arosa trip gibt es hier
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder, da hätt man bestimmt auch fahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2007)

Sonntag bietet Präsi wieder sein allseits beliebte Silberseetour an !


----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2007)

ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich am sonntag zeit habe, tendenziell hätte ich ja schon lust. mal sehn, die gruppen sind halt auch relativ groß, wenn man dann das glück hat als letzter oben zu sein kann es passieren, dass man die kehren nicht mitnehmen kann, weil da dann evtl stau ist.


----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2007)

@lugga: pn beantworten bitte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2007)

Ei, wieso geht denn hier nix, schon vier Stunden kein Post


----------



## Arachne (31. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei, wieso geht denn hier nix, schon vier Stunden kein Post



Ich hatte heute heute Vormittag eine Besprechungen und heute Nachmittag eine andere.  Sind aber beide ganz gut gelaufen. Vor allem letztere freut mich (Hausverkabelung). 

Hoffentlich werde ich bis halb sechs noch einigermaßen fit...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werde ich bis halb sechs noch einigermaßen fit...



Ei wir lassen das Ganze gggaaannnzzz llloooccckkkeeerrr angehen. Wir beide haben dann ja schliesslich schon fast 40km abgerissen


----------



## Arachne (31. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich am sonntag zeit habe, tendenziell hätte ich ja schon lust. mal sehn, die gruppen sind halt auch relativ groß, wenn man dann das glück hat als letzter oben zu sein kann es passieren, dass man die kehren nicht mitnehmen kann, weil da dann evtl stau ist.



Auf Lemberghütte und Bastei wird ja erstmal pausiert. Kannst Dich also immer noch einreihen... 

Wie sieht es denn heute, und/oder morgen Abend mit Dir aus?


----------



## Arachne (31. Juli 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei wir lassen das Ganze gggaaannnzzz llloooccckkkeeerrr angehen. Wir beide haben dann ja schliesslich schon fast 40km abgerissen



normalerweise ja,  heute werde ich jedoch ein wenig chauffiert.  Habe letzte Nacht aber nur fünf Stunden geschlafen...


----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auf Lemberghütte und Bastei wird ja erstmal pausiert. Kannst Dich also immer noch einreihen...
> 
> Wie sieht es denn heute, und/oder morgen Abend mit Dir aus?



heut abend iss besuch da! morsche noch nicht. wenn ich rechtzeitig wieder im lande bin komm ich, ich habs auf jeden fall vorgemerkt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn ich rechtzeitig wieder im lande bin komm ich, ich habs auf jeden fall vorgemerkt.



Wäre schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2007)

wenn ich sehe wer heut abend alles dabei ist würd ich natürlich auch sehr gerne dazustoßen. iss aber leider nix zu machen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn ich sehe wer heut abend alles dabei ist würd ich natürlich auch sehr gerne dazustoßen. iss aber leider nix zu machen.


Setzt deinen Besuch aufs Bike.


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Setzt deinen Besuch aufs Bike.



setz du dich aufs bike, bis gleich ...


----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Setzt deinen Besuch aufs Bike.



wenn du wüßtest..........


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Juli 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> setz du dich aufs bike, bis gleich ...


Mach ich jetzt auch. Bis gleich!


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Juli 2007)

Guude,
bin grad aus Sturget komme; Euch gerade viel Spass beim Radfahren, ... Ausflugsfahrt ... oder wie nennt man das noch ..... 

... ach jo, Biken 


mzaskar schrieb:


> .... Werde dann evtl auch die Tracks, oder wie das heisst, aus dem Garmin haben. Obwohl ich die Orientierung mit Karte besser fand als mit dem GPS, zumal wir eine geplante Route wegen dicker schwarzer Wolken nich machen konnten und improvisieren, heisst eine andere Route wählen mussten....


Hat der Garmin unter den dicken Wolken nicht funktioniert (kein GPS-Empfang ?) oder habt Ihr aus Sicherheitsgründen (Wetterumschwung) die andere Route gewählt ? (hab nen Edge 305 und interessiert mich aus techn. Gründen)


----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2007)

da hab ich doch gerade gesehen, dass sich der liebe ralph versucht von hinten durch die brust ins auge an meinen 3en platz ranzuschleichen, so gehts net. ich muss mehr aktiv sein


----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2007)

nimm das:


----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2007)

einer noch..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2007)

Wie angedroht, Teil 2 des Ausfluges nach Arosa 

http://homepage.mac.com/willibald/Radtouren/PhotoAlbum75.html

und noch die Tracks für Google Map

hmmm leider nur einer, der zweite ist zu gross


----------



## Arachne (31. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie angedroht, Teil 2 des Ausfluges nach Arosa
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/willibald/Radtouren/PhotoAlbum75.html
> 
> ...



Im Augenblick (nach dem Radfahren) gefallen mir die Relax-Bilder am besten!


----------



## Arachne (31. Juli 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn du wüßtest..........



Rasmussen, Vinokurow, Contador?


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Rasmussen, Vinokurow, Contador?



zeit hätten die drei ja jetzt genug


----------



## wondermike (31. Juli 2007)

So, heute auch mal wieder ein Ründchen gedreht. Bin sogar ein paar gaaanz einfach Trails gefahren. Bis es mit richtig Biken wieder was wird dauert es aber noch ziemlich lange.


----------



## caroka (31. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute auch mal wieder ein Ründchen gedreht. Bin sogar ein paar gaaanz einfach Trails gefahren. Bis es mit richtig Biken wieder was wird dauert es aber noch ziemlich lange.



Warst Du schon im KH oder kommen die Schrauben erst noch raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute auch mal wieder ein Ründchen gedreht. Bin sogar ein paar gaaanz einfach Trails gefahren. Bis es mit richtig Biken wieder was wird dauert es aber noch ziemlich lange.



Wegen Schmerzen, oder Kondition?


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie angedroht, Teil 2 des Ausfluges nach Arosa
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/willibald/Radtouren/PhotoAlbum75.html
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder, sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus 

Mal schauen vielleicht werd ich nächstes Jahr auch mal im Sommer in Arosa vorbeischauen. Meine Frau ist schon ganz heiß


----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2007)

so, die leut sinn weg un ich hab wein intus. ich mach en satz iohr leut, bis moije!!!!


----------



## wondermike (31. Juli 2007)

Die Schräubchen sind noch drin. Gibt noch keinen Termin für die zweite OP. Die Kondition ist den Umständen entsprechend ganz gut. Aber wenn ich am Lenker ziehe, um einen Bordstein hochzufahren, merke ich das schon ziemlich in der Schulter. Also an irgendwas fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolles ist gar nicht zu denken. Außerdem möchte ich auch nichts riskieren, bis alles wieder 100%ig in Ordnung ist.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mal schauen vielleicht werd ich nächstes Jahr auch mal im Sommer in Arosa vorbeischauen. Meine Frau ist schon ganz heiß



Wenn´s euch mal in die Schweiz verschlägt kurz Bescheid geben, evtl. kann ich euch ja noch ein paar Tips geben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die Schräubchen sind noch drin. Gibt noch keinen Termin für die zweite OP.


Och, ein scharfes Messer und ´nen Schraubendreher hab ich hier und wie´s in ´nem OP aussieht weiß ich noch aus meiner Zivizeit. 





Jetzt aber:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Juli 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ uwe: ich denk auch das die Stütze mit Lenkerhebel die bessere Wahl ist 

gude Nacht Kater


----------



## Arachne (31. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ uwe: ich denk auch das die Stütze mit Lenkerhebel die bessere Wahl ist



Ich finde es schon super unbehaglich, wenn ich zum Absenken, oder rauslassen der Gabel die Hand auf dem Trail vom Lenker nehmen muß!


----------



## Arachne (31. Juli 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn´s euch mal in die Schweiz verschlägt kurz Bescheid geben, evtl. kann ich euch ja noch ein paar Tips geben



Ich zähle fest auf Dich als Guide!


----------



## Arachne (31. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die Schräubchen sind noch drin. Gibt noch keinen Termin für die zweite OP. Die Kondition ist den Umständen entsprechend ganz gut. Aber wenn ich am Lenker ziehe, um einen Bordstein hochzufahren, merke ich das schon ziemlich in der Schulter. Also an irgendwas fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolles ist gar nicht zu denken. Außerdem möchte ich auch nichts riskieren, bis alles wieder 100%ig in Ordnung ist.



Schön, dass Du so vernünftig bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (1. August 2007)

@mzaskar: Kannst Du  			*[post=3927704]hierzu[/post]* noch einen Kommentar abgeben ? (Vllt. hast Du es ja überlesen)


----------



## Maggo (1. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ uwe: ich denk auch das die Stütze mit Lenkerhebel die bessere Wahl ist
> 
> gude Nacht Kater





Arachne schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon super unbehaglich, wenn ich zum Absenken, oder rauslassen der Gabel die Hand auf dem Trail vom Lenker nehmen muß!



man verstellt den sattel ja schon vor dem eigentlichen trail und da denke ich reicht es sich kurz zwischen die beine zu packen und spaß zu haben.der ganze lenkerklumpatsch iss auf dauer auche nervig, vorallem sind da sicher keine zuganschläge verbaut.

achso:

gun moije!!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
ich weiß nich nicht ob ich mir die Sattelstütze kaufen werde, bevorzuge aber die mit zwischen die Beine greifen. Da kann nix am Zug passieren und man hat mehr Platz am Lenker. Momentan mach ich ja sogar die PSSK beim fahren auf und senk den Sattel ab wenn ich wüßte wie ich sie wieder hochkrieg ohne anzuhalten könnt ich ganz verzichten.


----------



## Maggo (1. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...........wenn ich wüßte wie ich sie wieder hochkrieg ohne anzuhalten könnt ich ganz verzichten.



darüber hab ich mir neulich auch schon gedanken gemacht. entweder klettband oder ne art haken an die hose machen. wir sollten das mal genau durchkonstruieren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2007)

Moin Moin!


also wenn schon sowas dann doch bitte Klettband. Aber wie wollt ihr die passende Höhe wieder hinbekommen?

Es gibt aber noch was anderes, ne zweiteilige Sattelstütze mit nem eigenen Schnellspanner. Das obere Teil machst du ganz raus, stellst die passende Höhe ein und dann lässt du den Schnellspanner am Rahmen in Ruhe. Da senkst du den Sattel an der Sattelstütze selbst ab und beim wieder hochstellen einfach bis Anschlag 

Hat der Sven (war einmal dabei) an seinem Titus.


----------



## caroka (1. August 2007)

Moin moin,

ich schau mal, ob ich es heute Abend nach Hofheim packe.


@ Wahltho
alles OK?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> darüber hab ich mir neulich auch schon gedanken gemacht. entweder klettband oder ne art haken an die hose machen. wir sollten das mal genau durchkonstruieren.



Das mit dem Klettband ist doch mal nen Vorschlag. 

Man könnte aber auch einfach ne Feder unter die Sattelstütze machen die sie wieder hochdrückt. So ist es auch bei der von SQ Lab. Wir brauchen ja nur was was sie wieder hochdrück. 




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> 
> also wenn schon sowas dann doch bitte Klettband. Aber wie wollt ihr die passende Höhe wieder hinbekommen?
> ...




Hört sich aufwendig an...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der ganze lenkerklumpatsch iss auf dauer auche nervig, vorallem sind da sicher keine zuganschläge verbaut.



Moin,

ist kein Stück nervig  Ausserdem brauchst Du keine Anschläge, da die Züge mit durchgehender Aussenhülle kommen (ich hab' natürlich Jagwire Aussenhüllen in Stahlflex-Optik verbaut  ).

Denk zum Beispiel an Trails wie den Ho-Chi-Min-Pfad in KH. Da gibt es steilere Stellen, wo ich persönlich die Stütze 'runtergemacht hab. Dann musste man aber wieder reintreten und da war ich froh, sie sofort wieder oben zu haben, ohne die Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen.

Ich war Anfangs auch skeptisch wegen des Hebels am Lenker, bin aber jetzt völlig begeistert  GoCrazy hat auch zur Variante mit Hebel am Lenker geraten. Zudem ist die Variante mit dem Hebel an der Stütze eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht lieferbar.

Eine absenkbare Stütze an sich ist aber einfach genial.

Bei Zweifeln könnt Ihr Euch das auch gerne nochmal ein meinem FR anschauen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @ Wahltho alles OK?



Eigentlich schon, bin heute aber mit dem Auto in der Firma und weiss auch noch nicht ob ich heute abend mitfahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Denk zum Beispiel an Trails wie den Ho-Chi-Min-Pfad in KH. Da gibt es steilere Stellen, wo ich persönlich die Stütze 'runtergemacht hab. Dann musste man aber wieder reintreten und da war ich froh, sie sofort wieder oben zu haben, ohne die Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen.
> 
> .





Ho-Chi-Min-Pfad ist ein Argument, muß ich eingestehen...


----------



## habkeinnick (1. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da hab ich doch gerade gesehen, dass sich der liebe ralph versucht von hinten durch die brust ins auge an meinen 3en platz ranzuschleichen, so gehts net. ich muss mehr aktiv sein



na übertreib nicht so...sind ja noch ewigkeiten bis dahin



gude plauscher


----------



## Frank (1. August 2007)

Moin allerseits.

Heute wieder Plauscherangriff im Laden?


----------



## Tech3 (1. August 2007)

Guten Morgen wünscht der Spätschichtler 

@Maggo:

Haste mal deinem Kumpel mit dem Bikestore gefragt wegen dem ganzen Gelumpes was ich haben wollt?

gruß Hendrik


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Moin allerseits.
> 
> Heute wieder Plauscherangriff im Laden?



Bin schon so oft bei Euch gewesen, aber Du hast nicht zu erkennen gegeben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2007)

eben hat der Postmann meine xc-Teile gebracht  *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (1. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> eben hat der Postmann meine xc-Teile gebracht  *freu*



dann kann es ja rundgehen   

bei hibike müsste ich auch mal vorbei gucken...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

HKN ruf mal den Carsten an, am besten gleich!


----------



## habkeinnick (1. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> HKN ruf mal den Carsten an, am besten gleich!




hmm, ich okuliere mal wo ich die nummer habe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann kann es ja rundgehen
> 
> bei hibike müsste ich auch mal vorbei gucken...



jetzt können wir wieder volle Kanne die WAB rocken


----------



## habkeinnick (1. August 2007)

ok, hab sie nicht  genau wie deine uwe - nur maggo, CR und gerd


----------



## habkeinnick (1. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> jetzt können wir wieder volle Kanne die WAB rocken



cool, wenn ich so weiter wenig fahre ist selbst das für mich zu viel hardcore 

arbeiten ist doof


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok, hab sie nicht  genau wie deine uwe - nur maggo, CR und gerd




Ich schick die ne PN


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

Difhjr -> Silberseetour


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

Hier kriegst de ja eingeschlafene Füße


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier kriegst de ja eingeschlafene Füße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



wollte damit sagen das wir momentan nicht die höchste Postingrate haben 


passt eigentlich gar nicht zum Fred


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2007)

was könne mer da mache ?


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2007)

kurz vor der k-frage ...


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2007)

schande ...


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2007)

heut is ein geiler tag zum biken. früh mich schon auf die trails am alten ...


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2007)

so, die quote stimmt so langsam wieder ...


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2007)

wer macht weiter ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

womit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

achso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

die


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

K-Frage


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2007)

mein xc fährt wieder


----------



## habkeinnick (1. August 2007)

stimmt wetter sieht gut aus...wahrscheinlich werde ich es aber mal wieder nicht schaffen aufs bike zu kommen


----------



## habkeinnick (1. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mein xc fährt wieder





und das torque?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und das torque?



Das eh 

momentan fahre alle meine Bikes 

das Torque "knistert" aber ein wenig, ich glaub da schmier ich doch mal fett dran 

Edit: knistern weg  fett hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

Die Zicke knarrt auch...sind die Baudenzüge...wird Fett auch helfen...hab aber kein Bock zum Fetten..lasse knarren


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> momentan fahre alle meine Bikes




Wo fahrn se denn hin?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

nach 57...mmmh


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

ääääh 54


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

wo gehts heut Abend vom termche aus hie?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

sieht ja nach Bestbesetzung aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sieht ja nach Bestbesetzung aus



Ich bin wahrscheinlich 'raus, weil ich heute noch mein gestern malträtiertes Knie schonen möchte


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin wahrscheinlich 'raus, weil ich heute noch mein gestern malträtiertes Knie schonen möchte




wasn passiert?


----------



## habkeinnick (1. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wasn passiert?



bestimmt bodenprobe genommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wasn passiert?



Was wohl...



habkeinnick schrieb:


> bestimmt bodenprobe genommen



Genau:

Unforced Error auf der Hofheimerrunde vom Kater:

Stand endlich wieder mal gestern gut im Saft, auf dem Trail rüber zum Kaisertempel bergauf musste ich dann im Wiegeschritt an allen anderen vorbeiziehen, danach nochmal Gas gegeben, geschaltet und der Gang ist sofort wieder rausgerutscht bei vollem Tritt auf linker Pedale - Bingo 

Ergebnis: Speedneedle, Carbon-Lenkerhörnchen i.Ar***, Hüfte, Ellenbogen geschürft und Platzwunde am Knie (konnte nach dem Duschen erstmal etwas Fleisch wegschnipseln)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2007)

hört sie nach Aua an


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was wohl...
> 
> Stand endlich wieder mal gestern gut im Saft, auf dem Trail rüber zum Kaisertempel bergauf musste ich dann im Wiegeschritt an allen anderen vorbeiziehen, danach nochmal Gas gegeben, geschaltet und der Gang ist sofort wieder rausgerutscht bei vollem Tritt auf linker Pedale - Bingo
> 
> Ergebnis: Speedneedle, Carbon-Lenkerhörnchen i.Ar***, Hüfte, Ellenbogen geschürft und Platzwunde am Knie (konnte nach dem Duschen erstmal etwas Fleisch wegschnipseln)





Na da wünsch ich mal gute Besserung 




Wie war das Gefühl mitem Sattel im A*****


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

@wahltho:
Bist Du nicht der Guide heut Abend???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2007)

klärt das k mal ohne mich, fahre jetzt ne kleine Proberunde damits nachher keine bösen Überraschungen gibt, bis 1800 Türmchen dann


----------



## habkeinnick (1. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na da wünsch ich mal gute Besserung
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kaufste eigentlich für den urlaub noch nen neuen sattel? oder fährste mit dem putten ding?


----------



## habkeinnick (1. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ergebnis: Speedneedle, Carbon-Lenkerhörnchen i.Ar***, Hüfte, Ellenbogen geschürft und Platzwunde am Knie (konnte nach dem Duschen erstmal etwas Fleisch wegschnipseln)



auch von mir gute besseung - und ein indianer kennt keinen schmerz -> standardspruch meiner mutter wenn ich früher mit nem offenen knie angekommen bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @wahltho:
> Bist Du nicht der Guide heut Abend???



Wir hatten aber dann schon gestern geklärt, dass die Anderen in jedem Falle fahren wollen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie war das Gefühl mitem Sattel im A*****



Der Sattel alleine ging ja noch, aber das linke Lenkerhörnchen dazu war dann doch ein bisschen heftig....


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Sattel alleine ging ja noch, aber das linke Lenkerhörnchen dazu war dann doch ein bisschen heftig....



Hast recht, beides zusammen ist maßlos übertrieben... 


Hat aber keine bleibenden Schäden davongetragen !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

...und den Nils bring ich auch noch mit


----------



## Arachne (1. August 2007)

schlecht geschlafen, heute noch nichts gegessen, muß meinem Chef noch was schreiben und bin noch nicht umgezogen. Ob ich das noch schaffe? ...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> schlecht geschlafen, heute noch nichts gegessen, muß meinem Chef noch was schreiben und bin noch nicht umgezogen. Ob ich das noch schaffe? ...



Na los geb Gas !


----------



## Arachne (1. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na los geb Gas !



Ich fahre jetzt los, muß noch zu Hause vorbei, schaffe es also wahrscheinlich nicht rechtzeitig.  Wartet nicht!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2007)

naja 5-15mins kann man ja ruhig warten  habt ihr ja das letzte mal auch auf mich.

Ich komm heut mitm xc, wird ja sicher nicht allzu heftig oder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2007)

soo, ich fahr jetzt los. Heut bin ich pünktlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass


----------



## caroka (1. August 2007)

Bin grade erst nach Hause gekommen. War mit meiner Freundin unterwegs.
Ich fahr heute nicht mehr. Nur nochmal auf ein Weizen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Eigentlich könnte man jetzt doch die K-Frage lösen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... ganz still und heimlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... oder?...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Wäre doch die Gelegenheit...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... jetzt wo alle Biken sind...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... oder ist hier...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... noch wer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Hallo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... oder doch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Hallo Nochmal?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Noch 20...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

yepp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

nicht mehr lang


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

unbemerkt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

hihi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

juppdideldi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Ei wo seit Ihr denn alle?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Biken?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Viel Spass dabei...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... aber vielleicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... lauert ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... hier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... doch noch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... jemand ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... auf ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... seine ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... unvermittelte ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... heimliche ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

... Chance?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Bingo!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Sicherheitshalber noch einen oben drauf


----------



## habkeinnick (1. August 2007)

gratuliere wahltho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

danke hkn


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. August 2007)

Hallo
leute...
nur noch 3 MAL schlafen un dann gehts eine Woche nach Garmisch-Partenkirchen an die Zugspitze zum Biken


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2007)

dreggsagg  
schamlos das beste bikewetter ausnutzen um die k-frage zu klären     

glückwunsch dem verletzten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2007)

Ich wäre auch lieber gebiked, aber wenn ich mir mein Knie so anschaue ist es definitiv besser zu pausieren


----------



## wondermike (1. August 2007)

Bei mir gibt's auch 'ne Verlustmeldung. Nee, nix Schlimmes, nur meine Glotze hat heute mir nichts Dir nichts den Geist aufgegeben. Ich schimpfe zwar immer auf das besch...eidene Programm, aber jetzt kommt es mir hier doch irgendwie einsam vor.


----------



## caroka (1. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt's auch 'ne Verlustmeldung. Nee, nix Schlimmes, nur meine Glotze hat heute mir nichts Dir nichts den Geist aufgegeben. Ich schimpfe zwar immer auf das besch...eidene Programm, aber jetzt kommt es mir hier doch irgendwie einsam vor.



Das kenne ich. Mir ging es kürzlich auch so.


----------



## Maggo (1. August 2007)

was macht er denn nicht (mehr)????


----------



## Arachne (1. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt's auch 'ne Verlustmeldung. Nee, nix Schlimmes, nur meine Glotze hat heute mir nichts Dir nichts den Geist aufgegeben. Ich schimpfe zwar immer auf das besch...eidene Programm, aber jetzt kommt es mir hier doch irgendwie einsam vor.





caroka schrieb:


> Das kenne ich. Mir ging es kürzlich auch so.



Ob das vielleicht ein Fingerzeig ist mehr Radeln zu gehen?!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kaufste eigentlich für den urlaub noch nen neuen sattel? oder fährste mit dem putten ding?



So langsam wird er echt nötig  Wer wohl einen kaufen müßen  




wahltho schrieb:


> Bingo!



Gratulation, aber irgenwie sind wir alle ein bißchen Bluna  




Maggo schrieb:


> ....



Ja wo war er denn heut Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Hallo
> leute...
> nur noch 3 MAL schlafen un dann gehts eine Woche nach Garmisch-Partenkirchen an die Zugspitze zum Biken



Neid.......Viel Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (1. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bingo!



Ich glaube, nicht mal ich habe es bisher geschafft eine ganze Seite am Stück voll zu plauschen... 



caroka schrieb:


> Bin grade erst nach Hause gekommen. War mit meiner Freundin unterwegs.
> Ich fahr heute nicht mehr. Nur nochmal auf ein Weizen.



War wohl eher *e*in *P*ott *O*-Saft, als Weizen...


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bingo!


Wenn Plauschers unnerwechs sin, gilded däs nääd . Da is hier zukünftig K-Frage-Aus-Zeit .

Ansonsten Glückwunsch; ... Arkonis war wohl auch biken... und die fixe Katz


----------



## wondermike (1. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was macht er denn nicht (mehr)????



Er macht gar nix mehr und piepst nur noch so komisch vor sich hin. Echt seltsam. Aber die Kiste ist schon 11 Jahre alt, da ist halt irgendwann mal Schluss. Eigentlich wollte ich den noch eine Weile behalten, bis das mit HDTV so richtig in die Gänge kommt. Aber jetzt muss wohl kurzfristig Ersatz her.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. August 2007)

Soo bin auch zuhause, geduscht und der Rucksack ist geleert, da kommt jetzt die Lampe rein und die Bilder gibts dann wenn ich morgen wieder komm 

Gude Nacht ihr Leuts  war ne schöne Tour


----------



## Arachne (1. August 2007)

@Hirsch: Wie sind denn unsere Daten gestern gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. August 2007)

GN8


----------



## Maggo (2. August 2007)

guuuude laune!!! tolles wedder, willkomme im sommer.


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2007)

man siehts am neuen avatar ...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guuuude laune!!! tolles wedder, willkomme im sommer.



schicker Avatar. ab morgen wirds Wetter besser 




ganz bestimmt


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

Seit gestern kann ich Cracy nicht mehr leiden *grummblgrumbl*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Moin, Moin, Mahlzeit, Gude


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

...den will ich nciht mehr vor mir haben!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Seit gestern kann ich Cracy nicht mehr leiden *grummblgrumbl*



Was hat er denn gemacht?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

...ich will gar net sehen was der macht...*grumblgrumbl*


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was hat er denn gemacht?




Hab ich aus meinem Hirn gestrichen, gleich nachdem er es gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

Da übt man, macht man und investiert Zeit und dann sowas *grumblgrumbl*


Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich zwei Meter auf einem Rad fahren kann?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

..und dabei mit zwei Händen den Lenker festhalt


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Jetzt sag' doch mal was er gemacht hat


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2007)

backflip


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2007)

frontflip


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2007)

supermanseatgrap


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Lugga will sich nur wieder wichtigmachen


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

*Er fährt 20m auf einem Rad , hält den Lenker nur mit einer Hand fest und grinst dann noch blööd nach hinten. Den will ich nicht mehr vor mir haben!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

... fühlt sich nicht ausreichend beachtet


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2007)

warten mer halt, bis de greezie uffgewacht is. pah !


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

Den Bunny Hop macht er min. 30-40 cm hoch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Er fährt 20m auf einem Rad , hält den Lenker nur mit einer Hand fest und grinst dann noch blööd nach hinten. Den will ich nicht mehr vor mir haben!*



Tja Lugga, irgendwannn müssen wir eben der Jugend unseren Tribut zollen


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... fühlt sich nicht ausreichend beachtet





wissefux schrieb:


> warten mer halt, bis de greezie uffgewacht is. pah !



Papalapup!


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2007)

bis es mal schief geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bis es mal schief geht



Tja, die Gefahr besteht allerdings...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

Aber da war noch was das hab ich doch gerne gesehen.


Lag da doch ein Baumstamm quer überm Trail, mind. 15 cm hoch  da steht der Jungspunt doch quer davor, blockeirt mit seinem Bike den Weg und erzählt irgendwas von nicht fahrbar. Da hab ich Ihn aber zur Sau gemacht. Nach dem Anschiss hat er endlich den Weg freigegeben und alle anderen sind drübergefahren  * lachweg* irgendwas vom Ritzel hat er erzählt *lachganzweitweg* Nachdem dann wirklich auch der allerletzte drübergefahren ist hat der, der vorher noch nen 30 cm Bunnyhop gemacht hat, sich auch getraut.

Jetzt erklär mir doch mal einer was das sollte


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja Lugga, irgendwannn müssen wir eben der Jugend unseren Tribut zollen



Nix gibts, mehr üben ist angesagt


----------



## Maggo (2. August 2007)

15cm iss in der tat sehr hoch. das fahr sogar ich!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

Die Augen vom Crazy sind auch immer größer geworden als er gesehen hat das alle drüberfahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aber da war noch was das hab ich doch gerne gesehen.
> 
> 
> Lag da doch ein Baumstamm quer überm Trail, mind. 15 cm hoch  da steht der Jungspunt doch quer davor, blockeirt mit seinem Bike den Weg und erzählt irgendwas von nicht fahrbar. Da hab ich Ihn aber zur Sau gemacht. Nach dem Anschiss hat er endlich den Weg freigegeben und alle anderen sind drübergefahren  * lachweg* irgendwas vom Ritzel hat er erzählt *lachganzweitweg* Nachdem dann wirklich auch der allerletzte drübergefahren ist hat der, der vorher noch nen 30 cm Bunnyhop gemacht hat, sich auch getraut.
> ...



Da hat sich aber einer gefreut


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da hat sich aber einer gefreut



ich war entsetzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich war entsetzt



Schon klar


----------



## Maggo (2. August 2007)

heute scheint mein glückstag zu sein. ich war grad ne runde drehen um versetzen wheelie bunny hop etc zu üben un dstelle so ein merkürdiges knacken fest. achse im hauptlager defekt.  ich hab kein plan wie und warum. der händler war sehr engagiert und hat sich dazu hinreißen lassen das teil zu bestellen und mir bescheid zu geben, wenns da ist. das spart mir 200km.


----------



## habkeinnick (2. August 2007)

gude plauscher

mein beileid an dich maggo und lugga das mit CR ist doch nix neues....der ist ja auch den kompletten harderweg beim ersten mal torque gesprungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher
> 
> mein beileid an dich maggo und lugga das mit CR ist doch nix neues....der ist ja auch den kompletten harderweg beim ersten mal torque gesprungen...



das mit dem komplett glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Arachne (2. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nix gibts, mehr üben ist angesagt



die Einstellung reibt Dich irgendwann mal auf...


----------



## habkeinnick (2. August 2007)

doch er hat keinen ausgelassen, warst du nicht auch dabei? die spessart wölfe waren jedenfalls auch dabei - der ist genau wie sein kumpel (sven glaub ich) auch das hohe ding gesprungen...


----------



## Arachne (2. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> doch er hat keinen ausgelassen, warst du nicht auch dabei? die spessart wölfe waren jedenfalls auch dabei - der ist genau wie sein kumpel (sven glaub ich) auch das hohe ding gesprungen...



hier gings wohl um den Haderweg komplett (mit einem mal, gar keine Bodenberührung)...


----------



## habkeinnick (2. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hier gings wohl um den Haderweg komplett (mit einem mal, gar keine Bodenberührung)...



  ok, dann ergebe ich mich gleich mal


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hier gings wohl um den Haderweg komplett (mit einem mal, gar keine Bodenberührung)...



guter Konter


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hier gings wohl um den Haderweg komplett (mit einem mal, gar keine Bodenberührung)...



das hab ja nicht mal ich geschafft  . die bodenberührung war ziemlich heftig seiner zeit im harder


----------



## Arachne (2. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das hab ja nicht mal ich geschafft  . die bodenberührung war ziemlich heftig seiner zeit im harder



 hör auf mit heftiger Bodenberührung! Das erinnert mich an den letzten Dienstag...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. August 2007)

Moin Moin 

vom Nachlesen hab ichs grinsen im Gesicht 

das mit nem Baumstamm war special nur für dich Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> vom Nachlesen hab ichs grinsen im Gesicht
> 
> das mit nem Baumstamm war special nur für dich Uwe


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> Hat der Garmin unter den dicken Wolken nicht funktioniert (kein GPS-Empfang ?) oder habt Ihr aus Sicherheitsgründen (Wetterumschwung) die andere Route gewählt ? (hab nen Edge 305 und interessiert mich aus techn. Gründen)



Der Garmin (GPX60sc oder so ähnlich, halt der Garmin Rolls Royce) hat perfekt funktioniert. Da wir schon morgens auf 2500m im Nebel (Wolken) standen und dieselbige sich im Laufe des Tages an den Bergspitzen zu dunklen Wolken umgestalteten haben wir uns die 2800m des Rothorns verkniffen und sind unten in der Sonne gefahren......

S.
PS: Sorry habs tatsächlich überseen


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich zähle fest auf Dich als Guide!



einfach PN ... dann schaun mer wie's passt


----------



## mzaskar (2. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Man könnte aber auch einfach ne Feder unter die Sattelstütze machen die sie wieder hochdrückt. So ist es auch bei der von SQ Lab. Wir brauchen ja nur was was sie wieder hochdrück.
> 
> ..



Das mit der Feder gab es doch schonmal in den frühen 90zigern, so ein lustig aussehendes verchromtes Ding mit zwei Schellen für Sitzrohr und Sattelstütze. Ich glaube bei Longus Rädern gab es das mal zeitgleich mit den Biopace Kettenblätter ....

S:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hör auf mit heftiger Bodenberührung! Das erinnert mich an den letzten Dienstag...



Mein Knie erinnert mich noch bei jedem Schritt daran...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. August 2007)

Teilweiße echtes Weltuntergangwetter hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Wie sind denn unsere Daten gestern gewesen?



Hofheim-Tour am Di: 35,6km / 2:30 / 1002hm / 14,24km / 6%/25%
Bin gestern bei G-Cr Level 3 mitgefahren, war das schnell


----------



## Arachne (2. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hofheim-Tour am Di: 35,6km / 2:30 / 1002hm / 14,24km / 6%/25%
> Bin gestern bei G-Cr Level 3 mitgefahren, war das schnell



  

Danke!


----------



## Arachne (2. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Teilweiße echtes Weltuntergangwetter hier



Hier fängt es gerade eben an zu regnen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. August 2007)

Ich warte drauf das ich endlich hunger bekomme damit ich die leckeren Nudeln von gestern noch essen kann  und dann bin ich auch schon wieder weg


----------



## Arachne (2. August 2007)

Morgen kann ich meinen Blauen wieder abholen!    Die Gabel ist wieder da, hatte nur noch keiner ausgepackt. Bin mal gespannt, was der Service kostet.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. August 2007)

da bin ich auch mal gespannt


----------



## Arachne (2. August 2007)

und, wie waren die Nudeln?


----------



## habkeinnick (2. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich warte drauf das ich endlich hunger bekomme damit ich die leckeren Nudeln von gestern noch essen kann  und dann bin ich auch schon wieder weg



toll, ich kann immer futtern...hättest du früher was gesagt *lach* ich hätte die in deiner wartezeit bestimmt weg bekommen


----------



## caroka (2. August 2007)

@Wahltho

Kommst Du So. nicht mit nach KH? Tonino fährt auch mit.


----------



## Maggo (2. August 2007)

der peter hat einen seiner kleinen sprößlinge doch tatsächlich im forum angemeldet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=64622


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Teilweiße echtes Weltuntergangwetter hier


Sei ruhig, uns ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes der Himmel auf den Kopf gefallen! Um kurz vor 14 Uhr noch bei Trockenheit los und um ca. 14:40 waren wir nass bis auf die Knochen mittem im Gewitter zurück an der Hohemark. Da geht einem ganz schön der Arsch auf Grundeis, wenn neben dir mal der Blitz runter gesaust ist!


----------



## Arachne (2. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der peter hat einen seiner kleinen sprößlinge doch tatsächlich im forum angemeldet:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=64622



Klappfahrrad würde ich schon nicht glauben, aber Plastikbecher???!!! Beim Peter keinesfalls!!!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sei ruhig, uns ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes der Himmel auf den Kopf gefallen! Um kurz vor 14 Uhr noch bei Trockenheit los und um ca. 14:40 waren wir nass bis auf die Knochen mittem im Gewitter zurück an der Hohemark. Da geht einem ganz schön der Arsch auf Grundeis, wenn neben dir mal der Blitz runter gesaust ist!



War das Gewitter so heftig im Taunus?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> War das Gewitter so heftig im Taunus?


Kurz, heftig und unberechenbar. Zumindest, wenn man mitten drin stand. Daher sind wir auch nicht nochmal aufs Rad. War eh alles (Schuhe, etc.) schön durchgeweicht nach der ersten Dusche.


----------



## Arachne (2. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kurz, heftig und unberechenbar. Zumindest, wenn man mitten drin stand. Daher sind wir auch nicht nochmal aufs Rad. War eh alles (Schuhe, etc.) schön durchgeweicht nach der ersten Dusche.



 Zum Glück warst Du mit dem Auto an der Hohemark!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Wahltho Kommst Du So. nicht mit nach KH?



Hi Caro, danke der Nachfrage, ich werde aber nicht mitfahren:
1. Meine Frau hat am Sonntag ein Fahrtechniktraining bei GC und ich habe versprochen, sie mit ihrem Bike hin und zurückzukutschieren.
2. Du weisst doch, dass "Grossrudelbiken" generell nicht so meine Sache ist


----------



## caroka (2. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Caro, danke der Nachfrage, ich werde aber nicht mitfahren:
> 1. Meine Frau hat am Sonntag ein Fahrtechniktraining bei GC und ich habe versprochen, sie mit ihrem Bike hin und zurückzukutschieren.
> 2. Du weisst doch, dass "Grossrudelbiken" generell nicht so meine Sache ist



zu 1. Ganz Gentleman   

zu 2. Ich weeeeeiiiiiiß......... aber ausnahmsweise......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> zu 2. Ich weeeeeiiiiiiß......... aber ausnahmsweise......



Ich hatte doch gerade erst sechs Tage Alpen-X in einer 13 + 2 Guides-Gruppe


----------



## grecco86 (2. August 2007)

hi,

da ich frankfurter bin, wollte ich mal auf diesen thread von mir aufmerksam machen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=292355

weitere infos im verlinkten thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (2. August 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> da ich frankfurter bin, wollte ich mal auf diesen thread von mir aufmerksam machen:
> 
> ...



Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein


----------



## zwärg (2. August 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein



 

@milass

du hast recht aber,ich weis mehr


----------



## zwärg (2. August 2007)

also für di nicht ganz so schnellen unter euch.ich bin schlauer als er  ich bin ein  genie abe rnicht heute,vieleicht morgen,aber ganz sicher übermorgen


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2007)

En Zwersch hier im fred, das gibts doch gar nicht...lasst uns den fange und ausstelle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein



?  ?  ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> En Zwersch hier im fred, das gibts doch gar nicht...lasst uns den fange und ausstelle



Zwersch oder Troll, das ist hier hier die Frage 

Hier gibt's jedenfalls anscheinend nichts, was es nicht gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (2. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier gibt's jedenfalls anscheinend nichts, was es nicht gibt



Wohl wahr. Aber wenn man sie ignoriert, gehen sie von alleine wieder weg.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der peter hat einen seiner kleinen sprößlinge doch tatsächlich im forum angemeldet:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=64622



Der war sogar schon vor mir angemeldet


----------



## habkeinnick (3. August 2007)

GN8


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Der war sogar schon vor mir angemeldet


Womit wir wieder bei der weltbekannten Frage wären: Wer war zu erst da? Das Huhn oder das Ei?  
Allerdings drängt sich mir hier auch unbedingt die Frage auf, ob alle Hirsche mit dem Wachstum rot werden oder ob sie auch in anderen Varianten vorkommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wohl wahr. Aber wenn man sie ignoriert, gehen sie von alleine wieder weg.



Moin,

Ebend, also lieber nicht fangen und ausstellen, wie der Lugga meinte


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

Gruezi zäme


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gruezi zäme



Guude Schweizer  Wie is Wetter bei Euch, bei uns scheints besser zu werden....die Sonne zeigt sich


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guude Schweizer  Wie is Wetter bei Euch, bei uns scheints besser zu werden....die Sonne zeigt sich



Heute noch bescheiden, aber das WE soll wohl super schön und mit Temperaturen bis ca. 30° werden. 

Heisst also morgen kleine Runde um Gattikon (Albis) radeln und anschliessend  ein erfrischendes Bad (Wakeboard) wahlweise im Zürich- oder Zugersee.
Am Sonntag evtl. nach Lenzerheide und die Trailbabfahrt vom Rothorn bis nach Chur, mit Abstecher nach Arosa, unter die NN's nehmen.   

Uppps, wollte euch nicht die Nase langmachen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute noch bescheiden, aber das WE soll wohl super schön und mit Temperaturen bis ca. 30° werden.
> 
> Heisst also morgen kleine Runde um Gattikon (Albis) radeln und anschliessend  ein erfrischendes Bad (Wakeboard) wahlweise im Zürich- oder Zugersee.
> Am Sonntag evtl. nach Lenzerheide und die Trailbabfahrt vom Rothorn bis nach Chur, mit Abstecher nach Arosa, unter die NN's nehmen.
> ...



Ich gönn Dirs. So schöne Abfahrten wie wir hier haben hast Du in der Schweiz eh nicht


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich gönn Dirs. So schöne Abfahrten wie wir hier haben hast Du in der Schweiz eh nicht



Ich glaube den letzten Trail im Taunus den ich gefahren bin ist der Templetrail vom Altkönig runter und den Roten Punkt.... 
Aber hier wurde schon soviele Trails beschrieben die ich gar nicht kenne....War halt Frankfurter und dann tummelt (knäult) man sich eh meistens nur auf der Vordertaunusseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... meistens nur auf der Vordertaunusseite



und genau da ist es ja am schönsten und besten  
ok, die andere seite kenne ich zugegebenermaßen gar nicht. da gibts bestimmt auch nette trails. aber die hier beschriebenen sind in der regel von der "vordertaunus" -seite ....


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und genau da ist es ja am schönsten und besten
> ok, die andere seite kenne ich zugegebenermaßen gar nicht. da gibts bestimmt auch nette trails. aber die hier beschriebenen sind in der regel von der "vordertaunus" -seite ....



Denke muss mal wieder vorbeikommen und mal durch den Taunus schippern  
Gibt es eigentlich noch den Fuchstanz?? Kann man dort noch lecker Blechkuchen und Kaffee schlürfen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch den Fuchstanz?? Kann man dort noch lecker Blechkuchen und Kaffee schlürfen?



Natürlich, was denkst Du denn, das ist hier quasi eine Institution


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich gönn Dirs. So schöne Abfahrten wie wir hier haben hast Du in der Schweiz eh nicht



Würde ich für mich persönlich so nicht unterschreiben. Die sind halt anders und für mich ist Alpen vs. Mittelgebirge immer noch eine Geschmacksfrage


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich, was denkst Du denn, das ist hier quasi eine Institution



Puuuh, hatte schon so etwas die Befürchtung, dass nach dem Tod der Frau Uhlinger, irgendwann diese nette grüne Bude der modernen Welt weichen muss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Puuuh, hatte schon so etwas die Befürchtung, dass nach dem Tod der Frau Uhlinger, irgendwann diese nette grüne Bude der modernen Welt weichen muss



Du kannst Dich aber schon noch daran erinnern, dass es dort zwei verschiedene Gaststätten und jeweils einen Kiosk dazu gibt/gab?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Würde ich für mich persönlich so nicht unterschreiben. Die sind halt anders und für mich ist Alpen vs. Mittelgebirge immer noch eine Geschmacksfrage



Da war auch ein ganz kiltzekleinesbischen Ironie mit drin


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sei ruhig, uns ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes der Himmel auf den Kopf gefallen! Um kurz vor 14 Uhr noch bei Trockenheit los und um ca. 14:40 waren wir nass bis auf die Knochen mittem im Gewitter zurück an der Hohemark. Da geht einem ganz schön der Arsch auf Grundeis, wenn neben dir mal der Blitz runter gesaust ist!


 
Wäsch is uff de Leine und die Schuh sinn immer noch nass.

Nachdem ich dann zu Hause angekommen war und mich um die Pflege des Fahrrad gekümmert hatte war bis zum Sonnenuntergang nur noch schönster Sonnenschein.

Irgendwie sollte mir gestern keinen Spaß am Feldi haben. obwohl manche Leute ja behaupten Do nachmittag sei immer schönes Wetter, war der do am Rheinsteig in den letzten 7 Wochen der einzige mit wirklich schönem Wetter ohne Niederschlag.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wäsch is uff de Leine und die Schuh sinn immer noch nass.


Dito.   Hoffe bis morgen auf Schuhtrockenheit. Will morgen früh mal wieder grundlagentechnisch um den Flughafen schrubben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du kannst Dich aber schon noch daran erinnern, dass es dort zwei verschiedene Gaststätten und jeweils einen Kiosk dazu gibt/gab?



Ja, links die "Gasstätte" mit den Wanderern und rechts die grüne Bude mit den Bikern


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2007)

@fuel : 20 bikes in de garage aber nur 1 paar bikeschuhe   du musst mal mit de fraa zum schuhkaufe gehn  

also ich hab den gestrigen donnerstag durchaus als sonnig in erinnerung. was habt ihr denn alle  
komisch war nur, dass hier in kelkheim der bachweg nass war wie nach einer woche dauerregen. und das trotz sonnenschein   hab ich etwa was verpasst in meinem büro   

wenigstens ward ihr so vernünftig, die tour abzubrechen. mitten im gewitter braucht man wirklich nicht auf rad sitzen. hier wäre vielleicht ein vollcarbon-bike wirklich sinnvoll


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja, links die "Gasstätte" mit den Wanderern und rechts die grüne Bude mit den Bikern



Das ist die Sicht wenn man von der Hohemark/vom Altkönig dahinkommt.

Von Falkenstein kommend ist links und rechts 'ne Gaststätte mit jeweils einem Kiosk. Der Kiosk den Du meinst gehört zur Gaststätte rechts. Der Kiosk auf der linken Seite hat aber mit Abstand den besseren Kuchen, dafür ist die Lage schlechter, weil weniger Sonne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @fuel : 20 bikes in de garage aber nur 1 paar bikeschuhe



Ne, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da war auch ein ganz kiltzekleinesbischen Ironie mit drin



Ach so


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist die Sicht wenn man von der Hohemark/vom Altkönig dahinkommt.
> 
> Von Falkenstein kommend ist links und rechts 'ne Gaststätte mit jeweils einem Kiosk. Der Kiosk den Du meinst gehört zur Gaststätte rechts. Der Kiosk auf der linken Seite hat aber mit Abstand den besseren Kuchen, dafür ist die Lage schlechter, weil weniger Sonne



Werd ich beim nächsten Ausflug in den Taunus testen müssen  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort .... so sehe ich dann evtl. aus 





natürlich je nach Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @fuel : 20 bikes in de garage aber nur 1 paar bikeschuhe  du musst mal mit de fraa zum schuhkaufe gehn
> 
> also ich hab den gestrigen donnerstag durchaus als sonnig in erinnerung. was habt ihr denn alle
> komisch war nur, dass hier in kelkheim der bachweg nass war wie nach einer woche dauerregen. und das trotz sonnenschein  hab ich etwa was verpasst in meinem büro
> ...


Isch habe keine auto.....ähm garage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Isch habe keine auto.....ähm garage



Ok: 20 Bikes im Gewächshaus


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Isch habe keine auto.....ähm garage





wahltho schrieb:


> Ok: 20 Bikes im Gewächshaus



vorsicht, da war auch ironie mit drin   

tatsache bleibt : mehr bikes als bikeschuhe + garagen zusammen


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok: 20 Bikes im Gewächshaus



Da kann ich nur sagen:
Bikes don't care how many other bikes you have ridden.


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2007)

und wieder mal vorteil bärentatze : kannste selbst mit taucherflossen noch biken gehen


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur sagen:
> Bikes don't care how many other bikes you have ridden.



da bin ich mir bei einem speziellen bike hier nicht ganz so sicher


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wieder mal vorteil bärentatze : kannste selbst mit taucherflossen noch biken gehen



und sie machen ein schöneres Muster in der Wade und / oder Schienbein


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und sie machen ein schöneres Muster in der Wade und / oder Schienbein



taucherflossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bikes don't care how many other bikes you have ridden.



... ist ja auch ok 

Wünschte mir das wäre bei (allen) Frauen genauso  *duckundwech*


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> taucherflossen



die braucht man(n) dann wenn es etwas feuchter wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok: 20 Bikes im Gewächshaus


 

Deshalb vermehren die sich ja auch - ihr habt es wohl noch immer nicht begriffen.  

Apropos Begreifen: Da jetzt ja im Forum öffentlich ausgeplaudert wird wo Einbrecher fette Beute machen könnten, möchte ich erwähnen daß die Lokalität mit einer VDS anerkannten Alarmanlage mit Aufschaltung gesichert ist und die Bikes in der Regel noch zusätzlich aneinandergekettet sind.

Für den ( unwahrscheinlichen) Versicherungsfall bitte ich Euch allesamt die 20  zu beeiden, dann bin ich schneller bei dieser Zahl


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2007)

ich glaub, ich muß mal meinen nachbarn fragen, ob ich meine bikes auch mal in seinem gewächshaus unterstellen darf


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich muß mal meinen nachbarn fragen, ob ich meine bikes auch mal in seinem gewächshaus unterstellen darf



Ist das dann wie mit den Blumen und den Bienen .... gibt es dann neue Bikes


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Deshalb vermehren die sich ja auch - ihr habt es wohl noch immer nicht begriffen.


Oha, dann stell aber das FR nicht so nach an den Renner. Was da wohl raus kommt? Wahrscheinlich ein Renner mit 15 cm Federweg und dünnen Reifchen.


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist das dann wie mit den Blumen und den Bienen .... gibt es dann neue Bikes



scheint so  

einfach ein glasbau, bike in die erde stecken, gut düngen und ab und an giessen. dann kommen die ableger  
nen grünen daumen braucht man selbstredend. daran könnte es bei mir scheitern


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> scheint so
> 
> einfach ein glasbau, bike in die erde stecken, gut düngen und ab und an giessen. dann kommen die ableger
> nen grünen daumen braucht man selbstredend. daran könnte es bei mir scheitern



und was macht man gegen die Plattläuse


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> einfach ein glasbau, bike in die erde stecken, gut düngen und ab und an giessen. dann kommen die ableger
> nen grünen daumen braucht man selbstredend. daran könnte es bei mir scheitern


Na dein Bike ist doch eindeutig ´ne Kreuzung aus ´ner Kaffemühle und ´ner Melone. Geht odch gut mit deinem grünen Daumen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und was macht man gegen die Plattläuse


Lauchlos fahren. Gurken gehen auch.


----------



## Arachne (3. August 2007)

Ihr wißt aber schon, dass Gewächse aus Kohlenstoff (Carbon) aufgebaut sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ihr wißt aber schon, dass Gewächse aus Kohlenstoff (Carbon) aufgebaut sind!



Ist das das schwarze Zeug's mit dem man wahlweise schreiben oder heizen kann???


----------



## Arachne (3. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist das das schwarze Zeug's mit dem man wahlweise schreiben oder heizen kann???



Ja, und das braune Zeugs aus dem Häuser, Brücken und Türme aufgebaut sind!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Oha, dann stell aber das FR nicht so nach an den Renner. Was da wohl raus kommt? Wahrscheinlich ein Renner mit 15 cm Federweg und dünnen Reifchen.



Upps - da habe ich noch nie drüber nachgedacht 

Bei mir stehen die Bikes auch immer wahllos nebeneinander 

Die könnten auch noch unzüchtigen Gruppens** betreiben und sind zudem noch aneinandergekettet...

... die haben's gut


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, und das braune Zeugs aus dem Häuser, Brücken und Türme aufgebaut sind!


 

so wie die Bücke über den Missisipi zwischen St. Paul und Mineapolis.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Upps - da habe ich noch nie drüber nachgedacht
> 
> Bei mir stehen die Bikes auch immer wahllos nebeneinander
> 
> Die könnten auch noch unzüchtigen Gruppens** betreiben und sind zudem noch aneinandegekettet


Ist bei dir ja auch nicht weiter wild. Du züchtest ja reinrassig. Alles Nicolai mit Rohloff und Hope.


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Upps - da habe ich noch nie drüber nachgedacht
> 
> Bei mir stehen die Bikes auch immer wahllos nebeneinander


 
Bei deinem roten Argon war bestimmt auch was vorgefallen, deshalb gibt es keine Pics vom Bastard.  
Der Knabe mit den vielen Vätern: Kaffeemühle war ja auch wieder beteiligt.

Wo kommt das rot wohl her ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ist bei dir ja auch nicht weiter wild. Du züchtest ja reinrassig. Alles Nicolai mit Rohloff und Hope.



Fast, ein Delite Grey von Riese & Müller ist auch dabei


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. August 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

Mahlzeit Crazy


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Upps - da habe ich noch nie drüber nachgedacht
> 
> Bei mir stehen die Bikes auch immer wahllos nebeneinander
> 
> ...



Ohjeh, mein schones AMS steht neben einem Fusslahmen GT Zaskar LE und dazwichen ein Wakeboard ..... hoffentlich geht das gut


----------



## Arachne (3. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> so wie die Bücke über den Missisipi zwischen St. Paul und Mineapolis.



ne, die hatte ein Metallgerüst...


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ne, die hatte ein Metallgerüst...


 
Genau auch Metall ist manchmal schwach


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2007)

das mit der reinrassigen zucht hat was  
sollte ich auch mal dazu übergehen. wenn das nur nicht zu kostenintensiv wäre  
hmm es heißt ja *das* argon. ist es damit ein zwitter und könnte es sich quasi selbst fortpflanzen  
und wie bekomme ich dann in den nachwuchs ein federbein rein   hilft da vielleicht die moderne gentechnik weiter ...

ich glaub, ich muß erst mal für vernünftige rahmenbedingungen sorgen. fängt schon damit an, dass meine lieben einen gemeinsamen ort zum kuscheln brauchen


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich muß erst mal für vernünftige rahmenbedingungen sorgen. fängt schon damit an, dass meine lieben einen gemeinsamen ort zum kuscheln brauchen



Im schönen Taunus gibt es doch bestimmt genügend Ecken zum Kuscheln


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das mit der reinrassigen zucht hat was
> sollte ich auch mal dazu übergehen. wenn das nur nicht zu kostenintensiv wäre
> hmm es heißt ja *das* argon. ist es damit ein zwitter und könnte es sich quasi selbst fortpflanzen
> und wie bekomme ich dann in den nachwuchs ein federbein rein  hilft da vielleicht die moderne gentechnik weiter ...
> ...


 

Ja ja vor der bikezucht kommt die rahmenzucht somit ist das mit den rahmenbedingungen Minimalvoraussetzung


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2007)

Wer waren eigentlich die Eltern von meiner Zicke, weiß da jemand was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ja ja vor der bikezucht kommt die rahmenzucht somit ist das mit den rahmenbedingungen Minimalvoraussetzung



und die hohe schule ist es dann, dass die bikes mit einem das machen, was man ihnen permanent per video/dvd versucht einzutrichtern


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer waren eigentlich die Eltern von meiner Zicke, weiß da jemand was


Meine F 1 Hybriden haben mir erzählt das de Vadder von Deiner Zicke en zeitweise kaputter Typ war


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Meine F 1 Hybriden haben mir erzählt das de Vadder von Deiner Zicke en zeitweise kaputter Typ war



die mudder kimmt ausm südhessischen. vom hörensagen weiß ich, dass die immer noch munter weitere zicken in die welt setzt. unverantwortlich sowas  
es sei denn, de vadder is immer mal an annerer


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und die hohe schule ist es dann, dass die bikes mit einem das machen, was man ihnen permanent per video/dvd versucht einzutrichtern


 
Erst mal musst Du dafür sorgen das die untereinander das machen was Du willst. ........und denk dran im Glashaus is nix mit bikepornos, das wär dann Erregung öffentlichen Ärgers oder so.

Also Vorhänge anhängen oder gut zureden das se loslege wenn es dunkel is


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer waren eigentlich die Eltern von meiner Zicke, weiß da jemand was


Na ist doch klar: Ein Auto mit Alu-Fahrwerk fuhr einst im Dietzenbacher Wald einen Hirsch an, der sich dabei das Hinterbin brach. Er starb im Straßengraben und hauchte seinen Lebensgeist in eine Coladose. Bei dieser Tragödie    entstand dann deine Zicke.


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Na ist doch klar: Ein Auto mit Alu-Fahrwerk fuhr einst im Dietzenbacher Wald einen Hirsch an, der sich dabei das Hinterbin brach. Er starb im Straßengraben und hauchte seinen Lebensgeist in eine Coladose. Bei dieser Tragödie    entstand dann deine Zicke.


 
Probiers mal mit Drehbuchschreiben, hört sich spannend an. ( Colakohlefaserverbundstoff - der Stoff aus dem der hINTERBAU ist?)
Ps:

Wie kommt man eigentlich zum Bleibiskopf ?( war da zwar schon ab und an aber weiß echt nicht mehr wie man da hinfährt)

Hab gehört da muss es eine  ziemlcih geile Schlüsselstelle geben, die man sich mal genauer ansehen könnte.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2007)

Der Bleibeskopf ist doch der Berg auf dem es aussieht wie aufem Zauberberg. Als ich zuletzt oben war, ist aber ein Jahr her, waren da geschmückte Bäume  und allerlei kleine Figuren/Gebilde aus Holz und Stein gebaut
Wenn Du von der Hohemark direkt zum Herzberberg fährst ist er kurz vorher auf der linken Seite. Ich war da auch schon ein paar mal, kann mich aber nicht an ne Schlüsselstelle erinnern


----------



## Arachne (3. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Bleibeskopf ist doch der Berg auf dem es aussieht wie aufem Zauberberg. Als ich zuletzt oben war, ist aber ein Jahr her, waren da geschmückte Bäume  und allerlei kleine Figuren/Gebilde aus Holz und Stein gebaut
> Wenn Du von der Hohemark direkt zum Herzberberg fährst ist er kurz vorher auf der linken Seite. Ich war da auch schon ein paar mal, kann mich aber nicht an ne Schlüsselstelle erinnern



?Figuren geschmückte Bäume? 

Ich war zwar schon länger nicht mehr oben, könnte mir aber interessante Passagen vorstellen.


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Bleibeskopf ist doch der Berg auf dem es aussieht wie aufem Zauberberg. Als ich zuletzt oben war, ist aber ein Jahr her, waren da geschmückte Bäume  und allerlei kleine Figuren/Gebilde aus Holz und Stein gebaut
> Wenn Du von der Hohemark direkt zum Herzberberg fährst ist er kurz vorher auf der linken Seite. Ich war da auch schon ein paar mal, kann mich aber nicht an ne Schlüsselstelle erinnern


 
Das ist das Teil mit den Steinmännchen ( nicht der Steinchenweg aber so ähnlich)etc. Ich werd mal die Stelle suchen und ggf. Dir zeigen aber die Zuwegung würd mich trotzdem interessieren.
Wie gesagt war ich schon ein paarmal dort hab aber immer nicht so recht aufgepasst wie ich dan hingekommen war, da irgendwie zuweilen mit gc etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Bleibeskopf ist doch der Berg auf dem es aussieht wie aufem Zauberberg. Als ich zuletzt oben war, ist aber ein Jahr her, waren da geschmÃ¼ckte BÃ¤ume  und allerlei kleine Figuren/Gebilde aus Holz und Stein gebaut
> Wenn Du von der Hohemark direkt zum Herzberberg fÃ¤hrst ist er kurz vorher auf der linken Seite. Ich war da auch schon ein paar mal, kann mich aber nicht an ne SchlÃ¼sselstelle erinnern


 

Paar pics von dort - nun wenn sich da mal nix finden lÃ¤sst :
http://www.schwarzdorn.de/sd17.htm


im [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Taunus:*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Bleibeskopf:*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Die versteckt gelegene kleine HÃ¶henkuppe im Forst Bad Homburg mit ihrer romantischen Felskulisse war im *8. Jhdt. v.Chr. eine befestigte HÃ¶hensiedlung*. Trotz der verborgenen Lage in der Kette der VordertaunushÃ¶hen bietet sich von der Felsgruppe im SO des âKopfesâ ein weiter Blick in die Rhein-Mein-Ebene. Der *Ringwall,* der die Kuppe umgibt, ist noch als niedriger Steinwall unterschiedlich gut erkennbar. In seinem Ã¶stlichen Steinversturz und aus der Mitte des Innenraumes wurden 7 *Bronzedepots* gefunden, die als *Weihegaben* gedeutet werden. Vermutlich hatte der Bleibeskopf mit seinen bizarren Felsformationen als *Kultplatz* und *Opferplatz* eine groÃe Rolle inne.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]_Wegbeschreibung:_ A5 bis Homburger Kreuz -> A661 bis Ausfahrt Oberursel-Nord -> nach Oberstedten bis zum Parkplatz am Hirschgarten oder am Forellengut. Wanderweg bis Bleibeskopf[/FONT][/SIZE]







Keiler (schwarz)Metzgerpfad, Homburger HÃ¼tte, Bleibeskopf, KrausbÃ¤umchen, 6,5 km (2 Std.)


----------



## caroka (3. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ist ja auch ok
> 
> Wünschte mir das wäre bei (allen) Frauen genauso  *duckundwech*



....und ich wünschte mir das wäre bei (allen) Männern genauso.


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ....und ich wünschte mir das wäre bei (allen) Männern genauso.


----------



## caroka (3. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Paar pics von dort - nun wenn sich da mal nix finden lässt :
> http://www.schwarzdorn.de/sd17.htm
> 
> 
> ......



Mensch, ist das schön da.


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mensch, ist das schön da.


 
Zauberberg ist schon zutreffend - und wenn sich noch besagter Trail finden läßt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

Bin gerade vom Biken zurück und wenn ich mir die Posts hier so anschaue, dann frag' mich was wir heute alle zu rauchen bekommen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Paar pics von dort - nun wenn sich da mal nix finden lässt :
> http://www.schwarzdorn.de/sd17.htm



1. Spalte drittes Bild von oben


in dem Loch hab ich mich letztes Jahr bei nem heftigen Gewitter verkrochen und ne Ziggi gequarzt  das warn noch Zeiten


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

Besser high als das ständige gedisse  ohne dope. 

Radfahrer sind sowieso alle gedopt sagen doch viele im Wald.

Also no hope without dope

Geh jetzt in die küch hier im Laden - zum Koche; wird wohl später heut hier. - nemm die Kist mal mit


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Besser high als das ständige gedisse  ohne dope.
> 
> Radfahrer sind sowieso alle gedopt sagen doch viele im Wald.
> 
> *Also no hope without dope*


Aha! Jetzt weiß ich, wie der wahltho seine Bremsen finanziert!


----------



## habkeinnick (3. August 2007)

gude plauscher...puh 3 seiten...


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Aha! Jetzt weiß ich, wie der wahltho seine Bremsen finanziert!


brigens sind auf dem Bleibeskopf zuweilen Rockmusiker am Meditieren, wie sie das nennen da wird wohl auch en Pott gereicht aber nicht mit O -Saft   



Pangasiusragout asiatisch mit nem schönen Saint Aubin Premier cru geht so langsam in die Zielgerade.
Riescht shon nach Essen hier fast wie dahaam.
Naja bin ja auch mehr hier wie dahaam-


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Aha! Jetzt weiß ich, wie der wahltho seine Bremsen finanziert!



Ich??? - Wer bitte schön hat hier das passende Gewächshaus


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich??? - Wer bitte schön hat hier das passende Gewächshaus


Wie bei der Milch 
Handel bringt mehr als die Produktion  ausserdem brauche die 20 ja Platz zum uffwachse


----------



## fUEL (3. August 2007)

Esse is fertsch geh ma die Fraa holen - bis späder


----------



## wondermike (3. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin gerade vom Biken zurück und wenn ich mir die Posts hier so anschaue, dann frag' mich was wir heute alle zu rauchen bekommen haben



In der Tat. Was immer es ist, ich will auch was abhaben.


----------



## caroka (3. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> In der Tat. Was immer es ist, ich will auch was abhaben.



Jaja, gerade mal auf TV-Entzug und schon müssen andere Drogen her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. August 2007)

Nee nee, die neue Glotze ist schon organisiert. Gestern Abend bestellt, heute abgeholt. War auch höchste Zeit, dass ich wieder zu meiner täglichen Dosis Verblödung komme. War schon kurz davor ein Buch zu lesen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. August 2007)

Ei gude wie!

ihr habt hier ja Vorstellungen


----------



## caroka (3. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nee nee, die neue Glotze ist schon organisiert. Gestern Abend bestellt, heute abgeholt. War auch höchste Zeit, dass ich wieder zu meiner täglichen Dosis Verblödung komme. War schon kurz davor ein Buch zu lesen.



......ein Buch lesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> ihr habt hier ja Vorstellungen



Lustig, gelle ? 

GN8 @All


----------



## habkeinnick (4. August 2007)

GN8


----------



## MTK-Cube (4. August 2007)

Moin, Guuude,
Letzte Handlung von mir heute nach einem Tag voller Vollbeschäftigung: _und tschüss_ *AbmeldindenUrlaub*
Euch viel Spass bei den Touren morgen und (persönlichen) Erfolg für die, die ich um die (Eppsteiner) Taunustrails nicht gerade beneide .
Gute N8

Edit: die Meranliste habe ich nicht mehr gepackt zusammenzufassen; später hald.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Moin, Guuude,
> Letzte Handlung von mir heute nach einem Tag voller Vollbeschäftigung: _und tschüss_ *AbmeldindenUrlaub*
> Euch viel Spass bei den Touren morgen und (persönlichen) Erfolg für die, die ich um die (Eppsteiner) Taunustrails nicht gerade beneide .
> Gute N8


Wünsche einen schönen Urlaub! Gute Nacht allerseits!


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. August 2007)

ich verabschiede mich auch mal *in den urlaub fahr *  

tschö


----------



## habkeinnick (4. August 2007)

gude plauscher....hammerwetter und ich muss ar*****n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Moin, Guuude,
> ..... _und tschüss_ *AbmeldindenUrlaub*
> Euch viel Spass bei den Touren morgen und (persönlichen) Erfolg für die, die ich um die (Eppsteiner) Taunustrails nicht gerade beneide .
> ...





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich verabschiede mich auch mal *in den urlaub fahr *
> 
> tschö


Mist ..........zu spät. Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall einen schönen Urlaub. 


En Guden an alle hiergebliebenen


----------



## habkeinnick (4. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> En Guden an alle hiergebliebenen



 huhu caro


----------



## fUEL (4. August 2007)

Nun auch von hier schönen Urlaub allen, die Unterwegs sind. 

War heute zum Sonnenaufgang im Wald  - Schee wars


----------



## caroka (4. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> huhu caro



Hi hkn, scheinbar sitzen alle auf dem bike und Du Ärmster musst tatsächlich ar****n?


----------



## caroka (4. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nun auch von hier schönen Urlaub allen, die Unterwegs sind.
> 
> War heute zum Sonnenaufgang im Wald  - Schee wars



Und noch einer der was fürs Bruttosozialprodukt tut. 
Hi Frank


----------



## caroka (4. August 2007)

Guten Morgen Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Moin, Guuude,
> Letzte Handlung von mir heute nach einem Tag voller Vollbeschäftigung: _und tschüss_ *AbmeldindenUrlaub*
> Euch viel Spass bei den Touren morgen und (persönlichen) Erfolg für die, die ich um die (Eppsteiner) Taunustrails nicht gerade beneide .
> Gute N8
> ...





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich verabschiede mich auch mal *in den urlaub fahr *
> 
> tschö



Guten Morgen,

auch von mir noch schönen Urlaub!! 

Morgen wirds für einige Daheimgebliebene sicherlich auch wie Urlaub.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi hkn, scheinbar sitzen alle auf dem bike und Du Ärmster musst tatsächlich ar****n?


Nein, ich hab gerade meinen krativen Schub und hab daher das Biken zu Gunsten meiner Arbeit auch mal verschoben. Vielleicht heute abend/nachmittag.


----------



## Arachne (4. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Gerd



Guten Morgen Caro,

bin ich froh, dass ich heute nichts fürs bsp tun muß...

Mußte gestern aber länger als gewollt und kann deshalb erst heute meinen Blauen abholen. Hoffe, dass alles ok ist, da ich gestern schon das FR abgab und sonst aus morgen nichts wird.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi hkn, scheinbar sitzen alle auf dem bike und Du Ärmster musst tatsächlich ar****n?



ja leider...hoffe das ich wenigstens morgen mal auf das bike komme, oder vielleicht heute abend noch mal kurz.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Caro,
> 
> bin ich froh, dass ich heute nichts fürs bsp tun muß...
> 
> Mußte gestern aber länger als gewollt und kann deshalb erst heute meinen Blauen abholen. Hoffe, dass alles ok ist, da ich gestern schon das FR abgab und sonst aus morgen nichts wird.



dann drück ich doch mal die


----------



## Arachne (4. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab gerade meinen krativen Schub und hab daher das Biken zu Gunsten meiner Arbeit auch mal verschoben. Vielleicht heute abend/nachmittag.



Ich hab heute mal einen Rad-Pausen-Tag. Es fällt mir auch trotz des Wetters nicht schwer, da ich ja sonst jeden Tag fahre (fahren muß). Außerdem gibt es sooooo viel zu erledigen...


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab gerade meinen krativen Schub und hab daher das Biken zu Gunsten meiner Arbeit auch mal verschoben. Vielleicht heute abend/nachmittag.



dann sag mir mal, wie man kreativ die plakate befestigt ! kann es sein, dass eppsteiner ampeln einfach dünner sind als kelkheimer ? selbst an normalen verkehrsschildern hat der vorhande draht nicht ausgereicht  
oder ich bin einfach zu doof, um sowas aufzuhängen


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2007)

hab heut hochzeitsbedingt zwangsradpause. morgen dann vielleicht wieder ...


----------



## caroka (4. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab gerade meinen krativen Schub und hab daher das Biken zu Gunsten meiner Arbeit auch mal verschoben. Vielleicht heute abend/nachmittag.


Ich weiß auch noch nicht, ob und wann ich heute fahre.



Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Caro,
> 
> bin ich froh, dass ich heute nichts fürs bsp tun muß...
> 
> Mußte gestern aber länger als gewollt und kann deshalb erst heute meinen Blauen abholen. Hoffe, dass alles ok ist, da ich gestern schon das FR abgab und sonst aus morgen nichts wird.


*Drückganzfestdiedaumen*



habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja leider...hoffe das ich wenigstens morgen mal auf das bike komme, oder vielleicht heute abend noch mal kurz.


Ich wünsch es Dir.


----------



## Arachne (4. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab heut hochzeitsbedingt zwangsradpause. morgen dann vielleicht wieder ...



Na endlich traut ihr euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab heut hochzeitsbedingt zwangsradpause. morgen dann vielleicht wieder ...



 Du heiratest heute.....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann sag mir mal, wie man kreativ die plakate befestigt ! kann es sein, dass eppsteiner ampeln einfach dünner sind als kelkheimer ? selbst an normalen verkehrsschildern hat der vorhande draht nicht ausgereicht
> oder ich bin einfach zu doof, um sowas aufzuhängen


Bei Ampeln hatte ich die gleichen Probleme. Wir haben also die gleichen fetten Ampel hier, wie ihr da drüben auf der anderen Staufenseite. Hab daher Verkehrsschilder, und Bushaltestellenkinderrückhaltemetallzäune genommen.


----------



## fUEL (4. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab heut hochzeitsbedingt zwangsradpause. morgen dann vielleicht wieder ...


 
Na dann aber  herzlichen  Glückwunsch ............und ne ruhige Nacht (phonmäßig)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du heiratest heute.....



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Fux heute auf einer anderen Hochzeit eingeladen ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ............und ne ruhige Nacht (phonmäßig)



Naja wenn es denn (s)eine Hochzeitsnacht wäre, wäre es sicherlich davon abhängig, was oder wer zumindest temporär die hohen Lautstärken verursacht


----------



## Maggo (4. August 2007)

gude ihr leut, ich verlebe gerade die letzten urlaubstage. ab montag hat mich der allteag wieder, dann gibts auch hier hoffentlich wieder etwas mehr regelmässigkeit. heut gehts zum seefest uff die hütt und vom weinfest gestern hab ich mich auch noch net ganz auskuriert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

Ei gude Maggo, wünsche einen schönen Resturlaub


----------



## Maggo (4. August 2007)

meinen allerletzten tag werde ich auf dem dach einer freundin verbringen während ihr durch kh düst. die gute bekommt ne neue sat anlage.....


----------



## fUEL (4. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja wenn es denn (s)eine Hochzeitsnacht wäre, wäre es sicherlich davon abhängig, was oder wer zumindest temporär die hohen Lautstärken verursacht


 
Sorry, aber die Anspielung verstehen nur die, die auf dem 24 h Rennen dabei waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. August 2007)

Doppelpost


----------



## caroka (4. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude ihr leut, ich verlebe gerade die letzten urlaubstage. ab montag hat mich der allteag wieder, dann gibts auch hier hoffentlich wieder etwas mehr regelmässigkeit. heut gehts zum seefest uff die hütt und vom weinfest gestern hab ich mich auch noch net ganz auskuriert.



Hi Maggo,

von mir auch noch eine schöne verbleibende Urlaubszeit. 





Maggo schrieb:


> meinen allerletzten tag werde ich auf dem dach einer freundin verbringen während ihr durch kh düst. die gute bekommt ne neue sat anlage.....


Schade, dass Du in KH nicht dabei bist.  
Du hast eindeutig zu viele Freundinnen.


----------



## Maggo (4. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hast eindeutig zu viele Freundinnen.



wichtig ist freunde zu haben, die füreinander sowas tun, die masse ist dann eher sekundär. da das morgen ein von drei damen geführter haushalt ist freut man sich natürlich umso mehr, dass man helfen kann. biken würde ich trotzdem gerne, vielleicht klappts ja abends nochmal. 

ansonsten bringe ich am montag das slayer zum händler, der macht schnell die neue achse rein und es ist wieder gesund. zuerst hatte ich ja einige vorbehalte was den laden angeht, vorallem wenn ich die mal wirklich brauchen sollte. am freitag wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. ich habe die am donnerstag mittag angerufen und am freitag mittag hätte ich vorbeifahren gekonnt. ich habe dem mechaniker erklärt was defekt ist, der wollte zwar erst dass ich mit dem rad vorbeikomme, er sich das dann anschut und das teil bestellt und ich es irgendwann wieder abholen kann, das war mir aber eindeutig zuviel fahrerei, er hats verstanden und wir konnten uns unkompliziert einigen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ansonsten bringe ich am montag das slayer zum händler, der macht schnell die neue achse rein und es ist wieder gesund. zuerst hatte ich ja einige vorbehalte was den laden angeht, vorallem wenn ich die mal wirklich brauchen sollte. am freitag wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. ich habe die am donnerstag mittag angerufen und am freitag mittag hätte ich vorbeifahren gekonnt. ich habe dem mechaniker erklärt was defekt ist, der wollte zwar erst dass ich mit dem rad vorbeikomme, er sich das dann anschut und das teil bestellt und ich es irgendwann wieder abholen kann, das war mir aber eindeutig zuviel fahrerei, er hats verstanden und wir konnten uns unkompliziert einigen.


Um welchen Händler gehts denn überhaup? Gute Händler darf man doch ruhig mal namentlich nennen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. August 2007)

ei gude wie!

Ich war heut auch schon arbeiten...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Anspielung verstehen nur die, die auf dem 24 h Rennen dabei waren



Not really...

.... Iich war bei dem 24h Stunden Rennen nicht dabei und hatte die Anspielung trotzdem richtig verstanden, weil ich die Geschichte kenne 

... trotzdem habe ich mir erlaubt, Deinen Kommentar zu frivolisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

So biken war heute kurz und knackig: 25km um Staufen und Fischbacherkopf mit etwas über 900hm.

Schönes Wetter, obwohl schon recht heiss, insb. im Vergleich zu gestern.


----------



## fUEL (4. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Not really...
> 
> ....  frivolisieren


 
geile Ausdrucksweise


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> geile Ausdrucksweise



Kennt Ihr denn schon den sog. "Latrissimus" ?...

... vulgaris auch "Schei§§hausparole" genannt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

Schön ist auch...

"Das kann man bereits im Jahr der Anschaffung voll rektalisieren!"

... vulgaris "Das ist für den Ar***"


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2007)

Das Niveau dieser Beitragsreihe tendiert signifikant in den unappetitlichen Bereich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das Niveau dieser Beitragsreihe tendiert signifikant in den unappetitlichen Bereich.



Komm' Kater sei nicht so empfindlich und spiel nicht den Niveauapostel 

Alles Begriffe, die einem im täglichen Leben helfen, ernste Konversationen manchmal etwas aufzulockern 

Ach übrigens: Der eine fette Baum auf dem Trail unterhalb des Fischbacherkopfes ist weg, besser gesagt "In Teile zerlegt" und der Trail ist frei


----------



## fUEL (4. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das Niveau dieser Beitragsreihe tendiert signifikant in den unappetitlichen Bereich.


 
Meinst sssreicht mit der anal ysis ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

Für das Verständnis des einen Spruches hilft natürlich eine gewisse kaufmännische Vorbelastung:

Die Kenntnis des sog. "GWG" (Geringfügiges Wirtschaftsgut), das man im Jahr der Anschaffung voll abschreiben kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Meinst sssreicht mit der anal ysis ?



Da gibt es auch was:

Die sog. "Banalyse", will sagen einen unwichtigen Sachverhalt bis zum Exzess analysieren


----------



## fUEL (4. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch was:
> 
> Die sog. "Banalyse", will sagen einen unwichtigen Sachverhalt bis zum Exzess analysieren


 

Kater alles banane, oder bluna oder wieauchimmer wieso seid ihr denn nicht am Radfahren? --ich bin ja noch in G.....ft aber net freiwillig.

job sui beruf verfehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komm' Kater sei nicht so empfindlich und spiel nicht den Niveauapostel


Ich hätte vielleicht fett Smilies in meinen Beitrag schreiben sollen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kater alles banane, oder bluna oder wieauchimmer wieso seid ihr denn nicht am Radfahren? --ich bin ja noch in G.....ft aber net freiwillig.
> 
> job sui beruf verfehlt


Bin zwar nicht im Geschäft, aber ich tu auch gerade was für meine Brötchen und sitzt seit heute morgen brav an meiner Arbeit vorm PC. Ich möchte das heute noch fertig bekommen, damit ich morgen den Kopf frei hab und nicht wieder so einen Überschlag wie letztes Jahr produziere.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... und nicht wieder so einen Überschlag wie letztes Jahr produziere.



Gute Idee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich hätte vielleicht fett Smilies in meinen Beitrag schreiben sollen.



Ein Smilie hilft immer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... wieso seid ihr denn nicht am Radfahren?...



War schon,..

... muss jetzt aber eine Grilleinladung vorbereiten


----------



## fUEL (4. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> War schon,..
> 
> ... muss jetzt aber eine Grilleinladung vorbereiten


 

.........muß ich auch noch späder daheim........und noch im EG putzen während meine Frau für die liebe Schwiegermutter einen Kuchen backt.
Die kommt mit meinem Schwager morgen aus Bad Kreuznach zu uns zu Besuch.

Vorher muß ich noch Rasen mähen und hier noch zwei Pakete mit Retouren packen..Merde


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2007)

Komm grad vom Biken zurück,
war in der Gegend zwischen Frankenstein und Melibocus 

Dort ist es doch um einiges anspruchsvoller als im Taunus, was sag ich ganz viel anspruchsvoller, mein Guide aju hatte es zudem noch voll drauf  Da bin ich nicht das letzte mal gefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> .........muß ich auch noch späder daheim........und noch im EG putzen...
> 
> ... Vorher muß ich noch Rasen mähen und hier noch zwei Pakete mit Retouren packen..Merde



Mein Beileid...


----------



## fUEL (4. August 2007)

Hi Uwe 
Hört sich gut an-.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich am besten hier im Forum ein Verkaufsangebot einstelle?
siehe Signatur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2007)

in der Signatur ist doch schon mal nicht schlecht, ansonsten da http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Komm grad vom Biken zurück,
> war in der Gegend zwischen Frankenstein und Melibocus



Hi Lugga, wo liegt denn das in etwa?


----------



## fUEL (4. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Lugga, wo liegt denn das in etwa?


In der Nähe von Darm stadt


----------



## fUEL (4. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> in der Signatur ist doch schon mal nicht schlecht, ansonsten da http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/


 


Dankeanke!!!! noch 1 Paket packen schwitz!!! klima an


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Lugga, wo liegt denn das in etwa?



Wie fuel schon sagte hinner Darm stadt, Das was wir gefahren sind wäre aber nur in entgegengesetzter Richtung was für Dich. Ihc glaub da ist das MTB Paradies. Die Bike Academie mit irgend einen ... Schäfer, aju wußte wers ist, war auch, die wissen scheinbar auch wo es schön ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2007)

So und jetzt uff die Couch, aber ganz schnell....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (4. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie fuel schon sagte hinner Darm stadt, Das was wir gefahren sind wäre aber nur in entgegengesetzter Richtung was für Dich. Ihc glaub da ist das MTB Paradies. Die Bike Academie mit irgend einen ... Schäfer, aju wußte wers ist, war auch, die wissen scheinbar auch wo es schön ist.


Daniel Schäfer !
Der ist ein prima typ war dann wohl auch der Philip Folz dabei, die treten meisst im Doppel auf.
Der Philip wohnt glaub ich in Mainz und sucht nach Locations für die Frankfurt Veranstaltung der Fahrtechnik mtb academy von stefanherman, für den die beiden auch arbeiten. die haben noch auf den Kanaren ne eigene Firma.


----------



## Arachne (4. August 2007)

Stellt euch hier einfach mal sieben Biggrinser vor! Die werden beim Speichern immer in kleine d`s umgewandewlt!?????


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. August 2007)

soo, biken war ich auch eben, nu gehts zu den angenehmen Pflichten des Tages  --> essen  und dann noch beim neue Wohnung leer räumen helfen...ganzen Tag was zu tun, mag ich sowas


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Daniel Schäfer !
> Der ist ein prima typ war dann wohl auch der Philip Folz dabei, die treten meisst im Doppel auf.
> Der Philip wohnt glaub ich in Mainz und sucht nach Locations für die Frankfurt Veranstaltung der Fahrtechnik mtb academy von stefanherman, für den die beiden auch arbeiten. die haben noch auf den Kanaren ne eigene Firma.




Ja das waren die zwei, der Daniel hat schon nen extracoolen Fahrstil


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2007)

So! Arbeit erledigt und eben 50 min zügig biken gewesen und den Kopf frei gefahren. Jetzt geht´s mir gut!  
Mache jetzt was zu Essen und freu mich auf morgen!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. August 2007)

blubb...mir ist nix eingefallen, aber wollte was posten


----------



## Arachne (4. August 2007)

ich auch, ich auch


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich auch, ich auch




erklär mal was auf dem Foto zu sehen ist 
Is da irgendwas von Dir?


@HKN: Bin heut Wege gefahren da mußte man sich die Hose vorher richtig zubinden...


----------



## wondermike (4. August 2007)

Heute war's echt toll. Ich fahr ca. fünf Kilometer, da platzt mir der Schlauch. Ich denk mir nix dabei, zieh den Ersatzschlauch rein und will weiterfahren, nach 10 Metern platzt der auch. Dann also wieder fünf Kilometer heimgestiefelt, da war ich dann bedient.


----------



## Arachne (4. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> @HKN: Bin heut Wege gefahren da mußte man sich die Hose vorher richtig zubinden...



Hast Du doch schon mal von erzählt, wo sie die anderen alle unten hatten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du doch schon mal von erzählt, wo sie die anderen alle unten hatten...



Das erzähl ich Dir morgen


----------



## Arachne (4. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> erklär mal was auf dem Foto zu sehen ist
> Is da irgendwas von Dir?
> ...



auf dem Photo siehst Du den neuen tollen Hinterbau meines Blauen.

und hier meine neue Wippe:






und meine neue Gabel:


----------



## Arachne (4. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Heute war's echt toll. Ich fahr ca. fünf Kilometer, da platzt mir der Schlauch. Ich denk mir nix dabei, zieh den Ersatzschlauch rein und will weiterfahren, nach 10 Metern platzt der auch. Dann also wieder fünf Kilometer heimgestiefelt, da war ich dann bedient.



 

Wohl zu viel Kraft angesammelt und zu dolle aufgepumpt!?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2007)

Ist die Kiste jetzt grau/blau geschekt???


Na ja, zumindest die Felgen und Schnellspanner sollten jetzt doch mal länger halten...


----------



## Arachne (4. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist die Kiste jetzt grau/blau geschekt???
> 
> 
> Na ja, zumindest die Felgen und Schnellspanner sollten jetzt doch mal länger halten...



Die Gabel vorher war schwarz glänzend. Matt gefällt sie mir noch besser!  Und außerdem, neuer Hinterbau, neue Wippe, Neue Gabel und neue Lockoutzüge für gerade mal knapp 30 !!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und auÃerdem, neuer Hinterbau, neue Wippe, Neue Gabel und neue LockoutzÃ¼ge fÃ¼r gerade mal knapp 30 â¬!!!



Du hast echt verdammt dusel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Gabel vorher war schwarz glänzend. Matt gefällt sie mir noch besser!  Und außerdem, neuer Hinterbau, neue Wippe, Neue Gabel und neue Lockoutzüge für gerade mal knapp 30 !!!


Sauber!  Da hast du ja Schwein gehabt!

Apropos sauber: Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, daß ich morgen den Tag erleben werde, an dem der Gerd mit einem sauberen Rad zur Tour kommt!


----------



## Arachne (4. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sauber!  Da hast du ja Schwein gehabt!
> 
> Apropos sauber: Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, daß ich morgen den Tag erleben werde, an dem der Gerd mit einem sauberen Rad zur Tour kommt!



Tja, es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder!


----------



## fUEL (4. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sauber!  Da hast du ja Schwein gehabt!
> 
> Apropos sauber: Ich hätte ja nie gedacht, daß ich morgen den Tag erleben werde, an dem der Gerd mit einem sauberen Rad zur Tour kommt!


 
Men cc Travel steht fein geputzt ( so richtig fein) mit geschliffenen Bremsbeläge, gesäuberter Kette uns so weiter beim Denfeld und erwartet einen solventen Käufer.

So richtig zum Verlieben das Kleine........ aber mit nem Fr ist die Wahl allzu selten auf das Falt- und Klapprad gefallen. 
Das steht dann einfach zu oft und es hat noch wirklich ausser Alpencross und echtem Schlamm- und Scheißwetter selten die Freiheit gehabt. Meine Aufzeichnungen sagen gerade mal 2000 km .---echt wenig. aber sehr zuchtbegabt...overnight Termine in Treibhäusern werden mit 1000 abgerechnet.  

Das neue Fr dauert ja nicht mehr so lange, gell Luga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (4. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wohl zu viel Kraft angesammelt und zu dolle aufgepumpt!?



Ja klar, volle drei Bar. Echt komisch. Der Reifen ist völlig OK, nur die Felge sieht etwas zerkratzt aus. Das ist aber wahrscheinlich beim ersten Blow-Out passiert. War aber beide male an der selben Stelle (direkt am Ventil) und beide Schläuche sehen ziemlich ähnlich aus. Ich kapier's echt nicht.  

Vielleicht sollte ich morgen einfach mal Nordic Walking machen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...overnight Termine in TreibhÃ¤usern werden mit 1000â¬ abgerechnet.



Tse, tse, tse, Preise wie beim Escort-Service 

GN8 @All

Ach und viel Spass morgen in KH


----------



## Arachne (4. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tse, tse, tse, Preise wie beim Escort-Service
> 
> GN8 @All
> 
> Ach und viel Spass morgen in KH



Gute Nacht Thomas!

Dir auch viel Spaß und einen schönen Sonnen-Sonntag!


----------



## fUEL (5. August 2007)

Moin moin schee wetter ists drausse.
pack mers


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin moin schee wetter ists drausse.
> pack mers


Ja, Wetter verspricht gut zu werden. Fahre auch gleich los, muß vorher noch mal in Richtung Bad Sobernheim.


----------



## caroka (5. August 2007)

Moin moin,

ich bin ja mal gespannt was da so heute kommt. 
Hab mir gestern noch schnell ne Trinkblase zugelegt, dass ich unterwegs nicht verdurste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich bin ja mal gespannt was da so heute kommt.
> Hab mir gestern noch schnell ne Trinkblase zugelegt, dass ich unterwegs nicht verdurste.



ui, es geschehen zeichen und wunder. 

ich wünsch euch allen viel spass und freie fahrt in kh. ich hoffe ja dass wir dieses jahr trotzdem noch mal hinfahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2007)

Wieso wollt Ihr alle schon so früh los  Start ist doch erst um 1100 in BK. Da braucht man doch keine drei Stunden hin


----------



## Arachne (5. August 2007)

Guten Morgen,

wieso seid ihr denn schon alle wach???  Ich verrate euch etwas: Es ist Sonntag!!!


----------



## caroka (5. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> .........  Ich verrate euch etwas: Es ist Sonntag!!!



Klar, aber ich musste die Kinder schon abfertigen . Die fahren heute mit meiner Freundin an See und sind schon weg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2007)

Moin,

ich muss jetzt los zur Hohemark.

Viel Spass nochmal und passt auf Euch auf


----------



## caroka (5. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich muss jetzt los zur Hohemark.
> 
> Viel Spass nochmal und passt auf Euch auf



Dank Dir Thomas
Dir auch viel Spass


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso wollt Ihr alle schon so früh los  Start ist doch erst um 1100 in BK. Da braucht man doch keine drei Stunden hin



Morsche zusammen,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. 
BK = Bad Kreuznach habe ich da was verpasst? Mist!!! 
Fahre heute mit dem Bruder mal nach Beerfelden in den BikePark. 

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Morsche zusammen,
> 
> wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.
> BK = Bad Kreuznach habe ich da was verpasst? Mist!!!
> ...



Hallo Rocky,
ja heut ist Bad Kreuznach angesagt. Zweidutzend Leute fahren mit, ist ne Tour der DIMB. Ich denk nicht das Ihr was verpasst habt, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann machen Euch Massenveranstaltungen doch keinen Spaß.

Maggo will nochmal hin, der kann heute nicht. Insofern stehen die Chancen gut das demnächst nochmal BK angesagt ist 

Viel Spaß in Beerfelden und grüß den Bruder von mir


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Rocky,
> ja heut ist Bad Kreuznach angesagt. Zweidutzend Leute fahren mit, ist ne Tour der DIMB. Ich denk nicht das Ihr was verpasst habt, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann machen Euch Massenveranstaltungen doch keinen Spaß.
> 
> Maggo will nochmal hin, der kann heute nicht. Insofern stehen die Chancen gut das demnächst nochmal BK angesagt ist
> ...



Ah deshalb habe ich nichts gelesen.
Wenn es soweit ist melde dich doch mal.
Wie sieht es denn die nächste Woch bei dir aus könnten mal wieder eine Tour zusammen fahren.

// Rocky


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Rocky, ... soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann machen Euch Massenveranstaltungen doch keinen Spaß.



Ei da bin ich ja wenigstens nicht der Einzige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. August 2007)

gude plauscher...und schon wieder sitze ich bei schönsten wetter vor der kiste und arbeite. *grummel* 

aber bald habe ich wieder mehr zeit 

allen viel spaß beim biken


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> allen viel spaß beim biken



danke, hatte ich heute schon


----------



## wondermike (5. August 2007)

So, bin jetzt auch endlich aus den Puschen gekommen. Ich fahr dann mal...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke, hatte ich heute schon



Ich jetzt auch 

Hab' meine Frau heute morgen zur Hohemark zum GC Fahrtraining gebracht. Bin dann zurück und selber mit dem Bike los und war pünktlich zur Mittagspause des Fahrtrainings am Fuchstanz


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2007)

ob se noch mal zurück in de taunus wolle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2007)

... so hab' meine Frau vom Fahrtraining abgeholt. Sie ist voll begeistert und wild auf Trails. Ich muss mit ihr jetzt unbedingt Trails fahren. Den Victoria-Trail fand sie z.b. super 

L2 war in jeder Hinsicht das richtige Level für sie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ob se noch mal zurück in de taunus wolle



Das dauert immer. Die Tour an sich ist schon recht lang und es ist eine grosse Gruppe und einer Einkehr. 

Wahrscheinlich sind sie zudem hinterher nochmals eingekehrt und die Rückfahrt dauert auch noch mal


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. August 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ Gerd: hast ja echt Glück gehabt


----------



## Arachne (5. August 2007)

Puh, bin zurück. War (leider...) eine sehr homogene Truppe. Wir konnten drei Trails fahren, die ich noch nicht kannte. Einer davon war supidupi (!!!!), einer ziemlich kurz und einer mehr ein Geröllhang, als ein Trail, mit einer fahrbaren Spur, die teilweise nicht breiter, als eine Reifenbreite war... War jedenfalls insgesammt zwar sehr anstrengend, aber auch wieder super schön!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ah deshalb habe ich nichts gelesen.
> Wenn es soweit ist melde dich doch mal.
> Wie sieht es denn die nächste Woch bei dir aus könnten mal wieder eine Tour zusammen fahren.
> 
> // Rocky



Können wir gerne machen...


----------



## caroka (5. August 2007)

Hi Leute,
bin ich platt. Kreuznach war echt toll. *mirfälltnichtmehreinfallaufdiecouch*


----------



## Tech3 (5. August 2007)

Servus Leuts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2007)

Ihr müsst echt fertig sein, wenn hier schon so gut wie nix mehr gepostet wird 

GN8 Jedenfalls


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2007)

morsche, was geht  
endlichbildersehenundberichtelesenwill


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. August 2007)

Bilder hab ich keine gemacht. Hatte zwar die Kamera dabei, aber zum Benutzen hatte ich irgendwie keine Lust. War gestern, vor allem gegen Ende ziemlich platt und lustlos und mich bergauf ziemlich gequält. Dabei waren´s eigentlich nur 1280 hm auf 53 km, aber die hohen Temperaturen und der wenige Schlaf haben ganz schön rein gehauen.  
Bergab war´s aber wieder mal erstklassig schön!   Tolle Trails auf rotem Boden, immer schön am Hang und Spitzkehren ohne Ende. Die gingen auch schon viel besser dieses Jahr, wobei ich da immer noch viel Verbesserungsbedarf hab. Daher war der Rothefels bergab auch nicht so toll, weil ich einfach nie ins flüssige Fahren gekommen bin und auch am doch sehr grzwertugen Barney hab ich nicht so die Freude gehabt. Alle anderen Trails, vor allem Ho-Chi-Minh, Lemberg und die Zick-Zack-Abfahrt von dem einen Gasthaus (Sprick???) waren erste Sahne und haben das Grinsen bis weit hinter die Ohren gezogen.  
Kreuznach ist jedes Mal wieder ein besonderes Erlebnis, das sich nicht mit unseren Touren hier in der Gegend vergleichen läßt. Wenn man dann noch so ´ne nette Truppe (wirklich ziemlich homogen bis kurz vor Schluss) dabei hat, dann kann auch die Pannenserie in Bad Münster am Stein den Spaß nicht wirklich vermiesen, auch wenn ich da schon seeeehr müde war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2007)

Dann will ich auch noch was zum Besten geben:

Hatte ganz am Anfang und ganz am Ende nen Platten, gruß an Maggo 

Am Barney Geröllheimer hab ich mal ausprobiert wie das so ist wenn man in nen Hang reinfällt, gestern wurd ich schlagartig braun


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Am Barney Geröllheimer hab ich mal ausprobiert wie das so ist wenn man in nen Hang reinfällt, gestern wurd ich schlagartig braun


Ich hab leider genau die andere Richtung probiert und das hätte wohl nicht so schon geändet, wenn nicht genau an der Stelle ein Baum gestanden hätte.   Jetzt steht er zumindest nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

Moin, Moin, g**les Wetterchen draussen 

Heute ist das ärmellose Top angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Lemberg und die Zick-Zack-Abfahrt von dem einen Gasthaus (Sprick???) ...



War das nicht die Lemberghütte?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> War das nicht die Lemberghütte?


Die Lemberghütte auf dem Lemberg. Genau!


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2007)

Grüezi zäme

hoffe ihr hattet ein schönes trailiges oder wie auch immer geartetes Wochenende. Der Sonnenschein am Wochenende tat richtig gut. 
ich habe mich in Sörenberg rumgetrieben, leider war das Hochmoor in welchem man dort fährt noch sehr nass, was die Radtour dann in einer eher Radwandertour ausarten liess (Musste ca. 1h durchs Moor laufen  )
Dafür gab es das





Bilder gibt es über den Link Radtouren in der Signatur, dort dann auf Sörenberg

S.


----------



## habkeinnick (6. August 2007)

moin ihr plauscher


----------



## Arachne (6. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... und die Zick-Zack-Abfahrt von dem einen Gasthaus (Sprick???) waren erste Sahne und haben das Grinsen bis weit hinter die Ohren gezogen.
> ....





wahltho schrieb:


> War das nicht die Lemberghütte?



Guten Morgen,

ne, ich glaube der Kater meint eine sehr schöne, flowige Zick-Zack-Abfahrt vom Birker Hof aus. Den sind wir nach den 17-Spitzkehren vom Lemberg runter nochmal hoch gefahren. Kannte ich bis gestern noch nicht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. August 2007)

Genau, Biker Hof hieß das!


----------



## Maggo (6. August 2007)

wann????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Am Barney Geröllheimer hab ich mal ausprobiert wie das so ist wenn man in nen Hang reinfällt, gestern wurd ich schlagartig braun





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich hab leider genau die andere Richtung probiert und das hätte wohl nicht so schon geändet, wenn nicht genau an der Stelle ein Baum gestanden hätte.   Jetzt steht er zumindest nicht mehr.



Ich glaube, ihr meint die gleiche Richtung: den Hang runter... Beim Lugga hab ich zumindest gesehen, wie er einen Spagat versuchte. Als es mich später dann auch noch in die gleiche Richtung zog, hab ich lieber den nächstbesten Baum umarmt und mein Rad alleine ziehen lassen.  Schade, dass der Baum so`ne raue Borke hatte!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... ne, ich glaube der Kater meint eine sehr schöne, flowige Zick-Zack-Abfahrt vom Birker Hof aus. Den sind wir nach den 17-Spitzkehren vom Lemberg runter nochmal hoch gefahren. Kannte ich bis gestern noch nicht.



Ah danke für die Erhellung 

Die Beschreibung von Kater klang so verdammt nach der Lemberghütte


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2007)

So ne schöne Rutschpartie ist auch mal was. Wo kriegt man schon mal was für fast umsonst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schade, dass der Baum so`ne raue Borke hatte!



Hat er sich vorher nicht wenigstens rasiert 

Ich hoffe aber, dass er keine ernsthaften Verletzungen verursacht hat...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So ne schöne Rutschpartie ist auch mal was. Wo kriegt man schon mal was für fast umsonst




Hmm, weiss nicht...

... verzichte gerne, hatte in letzter Zeit genug Rutschpartien


----------



## Arachne (6. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hat er sich vorher nicht wenigstens rasiert
> 
> Ich hoffe aber, dass er keine ernsthaften Verletzungen verursacht hat...



Nein, nichts ernsthaftes, aber etwas lästiges. Aufschürfungen sind eh schon lästg, aber dann ausgerechnet am Bizeps zum Körper hin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, nichts ernsthaftes, aber etwas lästiges. Aufschürfungen sind eh schon lästg, aber dann ausgerechnet am Bizeps zum Körper hin...



Das ist in der Tat nervig, weil es immer reibt..


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann????????????



*was ?????????????????*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> *was ?????????????????*



Ich schätze mal, dass Maggo fragt, wann er endlich die Gelegenheit bekommt in KH zu fahren 

Sprich: Eine Frage in die Runde, wann die nächste gemeinsame Tour in KH stattfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann????????????



Für mich fragst Du zu früh, im Moment bin ich noch zu sehr mit der Rekonvaleszenz beschäftigt.


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass Maggo fragt, wann er endlich die Gelegenheit bekommt in KH zu fahren
> 
> Sprich: Eine Frage in die Runde, wann die nächste gemeinsame Tour in KH stattfindet.



würde mich auch interessieren. 26.8. wäre gut


----------



## Arachne (6. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass Maggo fragt, wann er endlich die Gelegenheit bekommt in KH zu fahren
> 
> Sprich: Eine Frage in die Runde, wann die nächste gemeinsame Tour in KH stattfindet.



in engen familiären Beziehungen versteht man sich auch ohne viel Worte...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> in engen familiären Beziehungen versteht man sich auch ohne viel Worte...



Klar, irgendwann ist einfach alles geschwätzt, ist in jeder Beziehung so


----------



## Maggo (6. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren. 26.8. wäre gut



 

26.08. KH. Wer spielt den guide, Gerd!?


----------



## fUEL (6. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren. 26.8. wäre gut


 
Am Kommenden Donnerstag treffen sich diverse Interessierte um 13 Uhr, um die Runde noch mals unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Bei Zeitmangel fällt evtl der Rotenfels weg.Die Schleife über die Weinbergstreppe ist auf jeden Fall raus, damit es in der Zeit hinhaut.

Bislang Kater ( wahrscheinlich)
Peter 
Frank
Wer will ist herzlich eingeladen mitzukommen 
Anmeldung bitte hier im Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Am Kommenden Donnerstag treffen sich diverse Interessierte um 13 Uhr, um die Runde noch mals unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Bei Zeitmangel fällt evtl der Rotenfels weg.Die Schleife über die Weinbergstreppe ist auf jeden Fall raus, damit es in der Zeit hinhaut.
> 
> Bislang Kater ( wahrscheinlich)
> Peter
> ...



ich würd saugern dabeisein, leider bin ich heut den ersten tag wieder hier (a*****) und kann daher wohl nicht freinehmen.


----------



## fUEL (6. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich würd saugern dabeisein, leider bin ich heut den ersten tag wieder hier (a*****) und kann daher wohl nicht freinehmen.


 
Schade, da der Do ausser Heute der einzig schöne Tag ( wettermäßig gesehn) diese Woche sein wird.


Gruß

Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Am Kommenden Donnerstag treffen sich diverse Interessierte um 13 Uhr, um die Runde noch mals unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Bei Zeitmangel fällt evtl der Rotenfels weg.Die Schleife über die Weinbergstreppe ist auf jeden Fall raus, damit es in der Zeit hinhaut.
> 
> Bislang Kater ( wahrscheinlich)
> Peter
> ...



Treppe auslassen ist ja O.K. aber Rotenfels


----------



## fUEL (6. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Treppe auslassen ist ja O.K. aber Rotenfels


 
Uwe ich seh das auch so aber wir müssen hier auch auf den Peter und den Daniel achten.
Der Daniel hat ja auch nur ein Haarteil, da ist die geile Abfahrt nur noch halbgeil 

Der Daniel hatte das vorgeschlagen - hier geht es auch nur darum, daß wenn es zu spät würde evtl der Teil wegfiele.
Es ist sicher nicht so angedacht, aber im Falle das es spät würde wäre das die letzte Möglichkeit.

Wir starten ja 2 Stunden später als gestern.

Denke aber durch den Wegfall der Treppe hätten wir gut ne halbe stunde gespart und wenn wir bissle Gas geben wird es wohl klappen alles zu fahren.

Freu mich schon auf die Bergauf Spitzkehren, die zweite konnt ich gestern wegen meines Vordermannes nicht knacken, ich war sehr gut auf Kurs in dem Stück, schade. Aber die erste war auch schon schön, die hab ich letztes Jahr nicht fahren können, auch wegen Rückstau.

Immer gut dort der erste zu sein, dann hat man es selbst versiebt  wenn es nicht klappt.


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Immer gut dort der erste zu sein, dann hat man es selbst versiebt  wenn es nicht klappt.



und der hintermann/frau freut sich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer will ist herzlich eingeladen mitzukommen.



Frank, vielen Dank für das Angebot.

In einer kleineren Gruppe hätte ich auch mal wieder Interesse an KH.

Momentan ist es für mich aber J*bmässig völlig aussichtslos, so früh loszumachen.

Ich wünsche Euch aber sehr viel Spass und schönes Wetter


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Uwe ich seh das auch so aber wir müssen hier auch auf den Peter und den Daniel achten.
> Der Daniel hat ja auch nur ein Haarteil, da ist die geile Abfahrt nur noch halbgeil
> 
> Der Daniel hatte das vorgeschlagen - hier geht es auch nur darum, daß wenn es zu spät würde evtl der Teil wegfiele.
> ...



Daniel ist kein Grund, der muß es lernen und nix is besser als learning by doing , zudem ist er die Kehren gestern gut gefahren aber mit dem Peter hast Du wahrscheinlich recht. 

Ich muß Do arbeiten und kann daher leider nicht.


----------



## fUEL (6. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Daniel ist kein Grund, der muß es lernen und nix is besser als learning by doing , zudem ist er die Kehren gestern gut gefahren aber mit dem Peter hast Du wahrscheinlich recht.
> 
> Ich muß Do arbeiten und kann daher leider nicht.


 
Vllt sollten wir mal ein Shuttleservice organisieren und den Rotenfels 10 mal fahren. - Würd mir gut gefalle     

Ich glaub allerdings net dass de Peter Angst oder irgendwas vor der Abfahrt hat ( das ist seine Lieblingsdisziplin sozusagen) nur beim Auffahren ist er halt ein bisschen langsamer und das kostet Immer Zeit.


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2007)

Ist der Rotenfels, dieser hier ????

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotenfels


----------



## Maggo (6. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist der Rotenfels, dieser hier ????
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotenfels



si.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (6. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist der Rotenfels, dieser hier ????
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotenfels


 

Exact - genau der und auf der Rückseite ist er auch nicht so steil und fährt sich geil mit Spitzkehren und 2 bis 3 kleinen Schlüsselstellen.
Die erste ist ne reine Kopfsache, da nicht schwierig aber mit der Aussicht auf 280 m freien Fall. Die 2 und 3 te Stelle sind Stufen in Spitzkehren, wovon die erste wirklich schwierig ist, die zweite ist ganz o. k. 
Man hat in diesem ganzen Revier immer mal das Gefühl, in den Dolomiten oder Südrampe im Rhonetal zu sein. Es ist wirklich wunderschön dort und die Abfahrt vom Rotenfels ist ein Knüller.


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Exact - genau der und auf der Rückseite ist er auch nicht so steil und fährt sich geil mit Spitzkehren und 2 bis 3 kleinen Schlüsselstellen.
> Die erste ist ne reine Kopfsache, da nicht schwierig aber mit der Aussicht auf 280 m freien Fall. Die 2 und 3 te Stelle sind Stufen in Spitzkehren, wovon die erste wirklich schwierig ist, die zweite ist ganz o. k.
> Man hat in diesem ganzen Revier immer mal das Gefühl, in den Dolomiten oder Südrampe im Rhonetal zu sein. Es ist wirklich wunderschön dort und die Abfahrt vom Rotenfels ist ein Knüller.



Hoert sich gut an, gibt es dort eine Tour welche auch für den nicht eingeweihten zu finden ist? Meine Eltern leben im Saarland und von dort ist es mit der Bahn nicht wirklich schwierig nach Münster am Stein zu kommen, oder gibt es einen besseren Ausgangspunkt?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Daniel ist kein Grund, der muß es lernen und nix is besser als learning by doing , zudem ist er die Kehren gestern gut gefahren aber mit dem Peter hast Du wahrscheinlich recht.


Naja, am Rotenfels war ich gestern schon so müde, daß ich glaub ich überhaupt nur eine oder zwei Kehren gepackt hab. Für den Rest hat einfach die Konzentration gefehlt. Daher war das für mich halt eher unharmonsich zu fahren. Aber wie gesagt: Learning by doing! Der Zeitfaktor ist aber halt nicht zu unterschätzen. Werden wir dann am Donnerstag einfach nach dem Birker-Trail entscheiden.


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2007)

sind die trails dort mit irgendwas ausm taunus vergleichbar  
genrell schwieriger, flowiger, gefährlicher


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sind die trails dort mit irgendwas ausm taunus vergleichbar


Hm, stell dir die Kombination aus den Spitzkehren am schwarzen Weg kombiniert mit dem schwarze Sau-Trail vor und leg das ein paar mal hintereinander. An sich schon sehr unterschiedlich.



wissefux schrieb:


> genrell schwieriger, flowiger, gefährlicher


ja, nein, ja


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ja, nein, ja



nein, ja, nein wäre mir lieber


----------



## Arachne (6. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sind die trails dort mit irgendwas ausm taunus vergleichbar
> genrell schwieriger, flowiger, gefährlicher





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hm, stell dir die Kombination aus den Spitzkehren am schwarzen Weg kombiniert mit dem schwarze Sau-Trail vor und leg das ein paar mal hintereinander. An sich schon sehr unterschiedlich.
> 
> ja, nein, ja



Ergänzend: Alles viel steiniger, gerölliger. Von daher eigentlich eine gute Vorbereitung auf den Gardasee...

Ach ja, ich finde es dort sehr abwechslungsreich.


----------



## fUEL (6. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ergänzend: Alles viel steiniger, gerölliger. Von daher eigentlich eine gute Vorbereitung auf den Gardasee...
> 
> Ach ja, ich finde es dort sehr abwechslungsreich.


 
Ich find das auch ungemein abwechslungsreich und vor allem immer nur kurze knackige Anstiege und wieder viel Spaß. Die Kombination ist unschlagbar und spannend ist es ja nun auch in den Spitzkehren bergauf. 
Der Rotenfels hat alles, was Spaß macht ( ausser dem Wiesenstück im Uphill) und gemessen an Taunusabfahrten mit wenigen Höhenmetern erkaufbar.


----------



## caroka (6. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frank, vielen Dank für das Angebot.
> 
> In einer kleineren Gruppe hätte ich auch mal wieder Interesse an KH.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob Dir das Spass machen würde mit Deiner Höhenangst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (6. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nein, ja, nein wäre mir lieber


Mit Fully macht es Dir Spaß 
garantiert


----------



## fUEL (6. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob Dir das Spass machen würde mit Deiner Höhenangst.


 
Dem Thomas würd der Geröllheimer glaub ich nicht gefallen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob Dir das Spass machen würde mit Deiner Höhenangst.



Ich bin die Strecke doch schonmal gefahren 

An einigen Stellen muss ich eben absteigen. Die von fUEL genannte Schlüsselstelle am Rotenfels habe ich gar nicht erst probiert, sondern bin aussenherum gefahren und den Geröllheimer haben wir 'eh ausgelassen...

... aber es stimmt schon, was Gerd schreibt, dass es ein ganz anderes Revier ist, insb. viel gerölliger. Mein Lieblingsrevier wird das nie, aber abundzu in einer kleineren Gruppe ist das ok und ganz lustig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoert sich gut an, gibt es dort eine Tour welche auch für den nicht eingeweihten zu finden ist?



Ich könnte Dir einen Garmin-Track anbieten...


----------



## fUEL (6. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin die Strecke doch schonmal gefahren
> 
> An einigen Stellen muss ich eben absteigen. Die von fUEL genannte Schlüsselstelle am Rotenfels habe ich gar nicht erst probiert, sondern bin aussenherum gefahren und den Geröllheimer haben wir 'eh ausgelassen...
> 
> ... aber es stimmt schon, was Gerd schreibt, dass es ein ganz anderes Revier ist, insb. viel gerölliger. Mein Lieblingsrevier wird das nie, aber abundzu in einer kleineren Gruppe ist das ok und ganz lustig


 

Wenn man dort hinschaut wohin man fahren will wird die Stelle niemandem Probleme bereiten, denn es gibt 2 prima Linien; Kurvenblick links rum und weiter auf dem Trail.
Stürzen sollte man dort aber tunlichst vermeiden, der Sturz könnte lang dauern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn man dort hinschaut wohin man fahren will wird die Stelle niemandem Probleme bereiten, denn es gibt 2 prima Linien; Kurvenblick links rum und weiter auf dem Trail.
> Stürzen sollte man dort aber tunlichst vermeiden, der Sturz könnte lang dauern



Lass mal stecken, ich krieg' auch so Spass 

Mit meiner Höhenangst würde ich es derzeit noch nicht einmal probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dir einen Garmin-Track anbieten...




Leider bin ich noch der Katenmensch   Aber mein Kollege hat ein Garmin, welchen ich mir bestimmt mal borgen kann


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. August 2007)

Ei gude wie! 

war ja klar, Urlaub rum = Wetter schön...


----------



## Maggo (6. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> war ja klar, Urlaub rum = Wetter schön...



du bist nicht alleine..........


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du bist nicht alleine..........



und weils morgen wieder regnet, gehts heut nochmal schnell aufn Feldi, da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr


----------



## powderJO (6. August 2007)

die bk-tour ist doch die silbersee-tour, oder?


----------



## habkeinnick (6. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und weils morgen wieder regnet, gehts heut nochmal schnell aufn Feldi, da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr




ich auch nicht - keine ahnung mehr wie es da aussieht


----------



## Arachne (6. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> die bk-tour ist doch die silbersee-tour, oder?



ja


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Leider bin ich noch der Katenmensch   Aber mein Kollege hat ein Garmin, welchen ich mir bestimmt mal borgen kann





Wenn Du fahren willst sag einfach vorher bescheid, dann wird sich auch jemand finden der Dich führt


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sind die trails dort mit irgendwas ausm taunus vergleichbar
> genrell schwieriger, flowiger, gefährlicher



Da Du da noch nicht warst ist unverständlich


----------



## caroka (6. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin die Strecke doch schonmal gefahren
> 
> ......



Sorry, hatte ich ganz vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich auch nicht - keine ahnung mehr wie es da aussieht



teilweiße echt krass ausgewaschen die Wege da und entweder die haben den x-trail umgebaut oder mein xc ist plötzlich zum Starrbike geworden *immernochzittervomgeschütteltwerden*  
oder das hat was mit der Gewöhnung zu tun, bin die letzen sieben Wochen nur Torque (und auf der Strasse HT) gefahren und jetzt zum ersten mal wieder mit dem xc nen richtigen Trail


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> teilweiße echt krass ausgewaschen die Wege da und entweder die haben den x-trail umgebaut oder mein xc ist plötzlich zum Starrbike geworden *immernochzittervomgeschütteltwerden*
> oder das hat was mit der Gewöhnung zu tun, bin die letzen sieben Wochen nur Torque (und auf der Strasse HT) gefahren und jetzt zum ersten mal wieder mit dem xc nen richtigen Trail



Du bist ein Weichei geworden, hab ich bei der letzten Tour doch schon gesehen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren. 26.8. wäre gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

Ei gude RH, wie ist es so auf der Insel aller Inseln


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du bist ein Weichei geworden, hab ich bei der letzten Tour doch schon gesehen



  ich hab dich auch lieb


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte ich ganz vergessen.



Macht doch nichts


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hab dich auch lieb


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei gude RH, wie ist es so auf der Insel aller Inseln



Total Spitze    Und die Berge fahre ich sogar locker bei Gegenwind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Total Spitze    Und die Berge fahre ich sogar locker bei Gegenwind



Ich muss auch unbedingt mal wieder hin  Ist jetzt schon wieder über sechs Jahre her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. August 2007)

so, ich verabschiede mich mal ins Bett, hab da noch was von den drei Wochen Urlaub nachzuholen 
Gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2007)

GN8 Crazy


----------



## Arachne (6. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so, ich verabschiede mich mal ins Bett, hab da noch was von den drei Wochen Urlaub nachzuholen
> Gute Nacht ihr Leutz



   vor neun???????


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> vor neun???????



der is noch keine 20 Jahr, das wird noch


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da Du da noch nicht warst ist unverständlich



tja, hat halt irgendwie nie so richtig terminlich gepasst. donnerstag müsste ich mir schon extra frei nehmen ...
z.z. ist nur mein haarteil einsatzfähig. mit fully wäre es wohl angenehmer. sowohl bergab als auch bergauf, wenn ich das alles richtig interpretiere ...

was mir noch sorgen macht, ist die tatsache, dass es wohl so ziemlich jeden hier mit diversen abgängen dort erwischt. ne verletzung ist grad das letzte, was ich so brauchen kann ...

na ja, wird schon mal irgendwann klappen. gibt ja mittlerweile genug, die die strecken dort kennen  
bin ja doch ein wenig neugierig


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2007)

*tooooor burghausen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> tja, hat halt irgendwie nie so richtig terminlich gepasst. donnerstag müsste ich mir schon extra frei nehmen ...
> z.z. ist nur mein haarteil einsatzfähig. mit fully wäre es wohl angenehmer. sowohl bergab als auch bergauf, wenn ich das alles richtig interpretiere ...
> 
> was mir noch sorgen macht, ist die tatsache, dass es wohl so ziemlich jeden hier mit diversen abgängen dort erwischt. ne verletzung ist grad das letzte, was ich so brauchen kann ...
> ...



Mach Dir mal keinen Kopp wegen Verletzung und so. Du kennst mich doch, ich will das manchmal so  rechtzeitg abgestiegen und dann passiert schon nix. Richtige Verletzungen hab ich immer nur von der Bremsscheibe. Wir haben übrigens drüber dikutiert ob ich in die Scheibe was einlasern sollte, sowas wie einen "Manche lernens nie" Schriftzug 

BK kannst Du auf jeden Fall fahren, da mußt Du hin, halt Dir den nächsten Termin frei, besprech das schonmal mit Deinem pers. Vorgesetzten


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> *tooooor burghausen*



wo?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2007)

Ach und nochwas. Wenn Du beide Spitzkehren vom roten Fels fährst, kenn ich Dich nicht mehr.

Bei mir war diesmal bei der Ersten gar nicht ans fahren zu denken, hab wohl mein ganzes Pulver schon am Samstag verschossen gehabt


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo?



na in burghausen natürlich


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ach und nochwas. Wenn Du beide Spitzkehren vom roten Fels fährst, kenn ich Dich nicht mehr.



klingt verlockend


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mach Dir mal keinen Kopp wegen Verletzung und so. Du kennst mich doch, ich will das manchmal so  rechtzeitg abgestiegen und dann passiert schon nix. Richtige Verletzungen hab ich immer nur von der Bremsscheibe. Wir haben übrigens drüber dikutiert ob ich in die Scheibe was einlasern sollte, sowas wie einen "Manche lernens nie" Schriftzug
> 
> BK kannst Du auf jeden Fall fahren, da mußt Du hin, halt Dir den nächsten Termin frei, besprech das schonmal mit Deinem pers. Vorgesetzten



ich will net absteigen, wenn alle fahrn   

das mit dem schriftzug wär mal ne marktlücke. muß wohl aber spiegelverkehrt sein, damit es dann auf der haut lesen kann, oder ?

mein chef auf a***** ist weniger das problem. eher schon die chefinnen daheim


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2007)

Wir reden nochmal wenn Du sie gefahren, ach was sag ich, gesehen hast. Die sind nicht so spektakulär wie der Hubbel, aber sicherlich anspruchsvoller zu fahren...


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir reden nochmal wenn Du sie gefahren, ach was sag ich, gesehen hast



willste jetzt so lange nicht mehr mit mir reden


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> z.z. ist nur mein haarteil einsatzfähig. mit fully wäre es wohl angenehmer. sowohl bergab als auch bergauf, wenn ich das alles richtig interpretiere ...


Hardtail geht auch und macht auch Spaß. Holpert halt nur´n bißchen mehr.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> willste jetzt so lange nicht mehr mit mir reden



ja, dafür könnten wir Mittwoch zusammen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (6. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja, dafür könnten wir Mittwoch zusammen fahren


 
Mittwochstour unter dem Motto : Das Schweigen der Lämmer 

von Hannibal Discbranding 

Stell ich mir lustig vor so wie neben Stefan Hermann auf den Altissimo zu fahren: 

Da kommt auch nur alle 10 min Konversation zu stande aber die ist dann cool  . 
Ja hme ja jo ne ehem  aha ...... so in etwa.   einfach zum kreischen komisch und echt cool. - der Typ is kult.


----------



## fUEL (6. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na in burghausen natürlich


burgholzhausen meintest Du , oder ??

Kreisklasse ????? - hoffentlich hab ich nix falsches gesacht


----------



## habkeinnick (7. August 2007)

GN8


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> burgholzhausen meintest Du , oder ??
> 
> Kreisklasse ????? - hoffentlich hab ich nix falsches gesacht



nee, immer noch burghausen, ohne holz  
höher wie kreisklasse definitiv, sonst wären sie wohl kaum in der dfb-pokal runde.
die blöden bayern habens aber mal wieder mit dusel im elfertreten geschafft


----------



## Maggo (7. August 2007)

ei gude morsche zusamme.


----------



## fUEL (7. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nee, immer noch burghausen, ohne holz
> höher wie kreisklasse definitiv, sonst wären sie wohl kaum in der dfb-pokal runde.
> die blöden bayern habens aber mal wieder mit dusel im elfertreten geschafft


 
Ja ja die Geldsäck aus münche..........niemand mag se werkllich.


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ja ja die Geldsäck aus münche..........niemand mag se werkllich.



wenn se gut spielen ist es ja auch ok, wenn se gewinnen ...
aber die haben eben net nur die kohle für die besten spieler, sondern meistens auch noch verdammt viel suff. ob und wo die das glück kaufen, hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ja ja die Geldsäck aus münche..........niemand mag se werkllich.



VORSICHT, ich war immer Bayern Fan...die sind so schön arrogant  und der Höneß erst, was wär der deutsche Fußball ohne den Kerl. Schade nur das mich der ganze Kram heutzutage überhaupt gar net mehr interessiert  








..aber es Volk braucht en halt, der lenkt so schee ab


----------



## fUEL (7. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> VORSICHT, ich war immer Bayern Fan...die sind so schön arrogant  und der Höneß erst, was wär der deutsche Fußball ohne den Kerl. Schade nur das mich der ganze Kram heutzutage überhaupt gar net mehr interessiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Irgendwie generieren die bestimmt 20 % aller Fans auf ihre Mannschaft - keine Ahnung wieso.

Genauso ein Phänomen wie das man dem Beckham 250 mio /anno gibt 


????????????????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Ich will auch 250 Mi/anno das wär nicht mehr als gerecht


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Irgendwie generieren die bestimmt 20 % aller Fans auf ihre Mannschaft - keine Ahnung wieso.



kann ich dir sagen : die haben geld, damit gute spieler, damit erfolg
der mensch an sich ist so programmiert, dass er sich sehr gerne im erfolg anderer sonnt. mit den bayern kann man halt dauernd irgendwelche titel feiern und muß kaum niederlagen ertragen. ist doch prima.
dann werde ich als hamburger doch viel lieber "münchen-fan", als bei meinen vereinen vor ort    

ich kann verstehen, wenn ein münchner zum bayern fan wird. alles andere ist für mich nur mitlaufen bei den erfolgreichen.

am liebsten sind mir noch die dorfvereine. da kommen die spieler wenigstens noch aus dem dorf, für das sie antreten. wer bei den profis ist denn noch aus der stadt, für die er kickt ? die leute kannste bundesligaweit an einer hand abzählen ...


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich will auch 250 Mi/anno das wär nicht mehr als gerecht



einmal im leben (möglichst bald  ) würde mir das schon reichen ...


----------



## caroka (7. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude morsche zusamme.


Moin Maggo.
Und an alle annnern narürlich auch. 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich will auch 250 Mi/anno das wär nicht mehr als gerecht



Wenn ich eine abbekomme, drück ich Dir die Daumen dafür.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2007)

Moin zusammem


----------



## caroka (7. August 2007)

Fux schrieb:
			
		

> ............
> 
> am liebsten sind mir noch die dorfvereine. da kommen die spieler wenigstens noch aus dem dorf, für das sie antreten. wer bei den profis ist denn noch aus der stadt, für die er kickt ? die leute kannste bundesligaweit an einer hand abzählen ...



Also für 250 Mios/Saison würde ich auch mal woanders spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin zusammem



Moin moin


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Also für 250 Mios/Saison würde ich auch mal woanders spielen.



gegen geld verdienen ist grundsätzlich nix einzuwenden  
bei profi-vereinen ist das halt so. sind ja im prinzip alles kleine firmen, die sich ihre angestellten auf dem markt aussuchen ...

aber zumindest als fan verkauf ich nicht meine seele und bleib den heimatvereinen treu  

es folgt : das geständnis am vormittag  

als kind war ich auch mal bayern fan und hatte sogar bettwäsche von bayern   
irgendwann fing ich dann mal an, darüber nachzudenken : die bayern kommen einmal im jahr nach frankfurt, die frankfurter spielen ja viel öfter in frankfurt. folglich war es für mich seit dieser erkenntnis völlig unlogisch, bayern-fan zu sein und die teure bettwäsche wollte ich auch sehr zur freude meiner mama nicht mehr benutzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2007)

Mal 'ne Frage in die Runde:

Wer hätte denn morgen abend Interesse an einer Hofheimer-Runde?

P.S: Ich weiss, morgen ist auch AWB und GC


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2007)

Gruezi zäme  

.... hier regnet es mal wieder


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Wer hätte denn morgen abend Interesse an einer Hofheimer-Runde?
> 
> P.S: Ich weiss, morgen ist auch AWB und GC



Mal schauen was das Wetter sagt...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Donnerstag müssen unsere Bad Kreuznacher lt. Vorhersage am besten Ihre Tauchanzüge mitnehmen, von wg. der beste Tag in der Woche


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Donnerstag müssen unsere Bad Kreuznacher lt. Vorhersage am besten Ihre Tauchanzüge mitnehmen, von wg. der beste Tag in der Woche



der tag heisst ja nicht umsonst *donners*tag ! das haben sie ja schon letzte woche erleben müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mal schauen was das Wetter sagt...



Das Wetter sagt Schauer oder Gewitter möglich...


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Wetter sagt Schauer oder Gewitter möglich...



oder womöglich die längste Waschstrasse der Welt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oder womöglich die längste Waschstrasse der Welt



Ne, ne nicht für die Gegend in der ich Mittwoch unterwegs sein werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (7. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja



danke. habe mir immer wieder mal vorgenommen die zu fahren, wenn ich bei meinen eltern bin, aber es dann irgendwie nie geschafft. höchste zeit das ändern wie es scheint.


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, ne nicht für die Gegend in der ich Mittwoch unterwegs sein werde



wie wird das wetter heute nachmittag rund um eppstein ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie wird das wetter heute nachmittag rund um eppstein ?


wird wohl nass. Dabei wollt ich heute mal wieder ein bißchen Grundlage rollen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie wird das wetter heute nachmittag rund um eppstein ?



Für heute nachmittag sind weiterhin zumindest Schauer angekündigt, wobei die Niederschlagsmengen aber eher moderat ausfallen sollen...


----------



## fUEL (7. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> wird wohl nass. Dabei wollt ich heute mal wieder ein bißchen Grundlage rollen.


 

Do  _gelegentliche Gewitter_ bei 21 Grad Bad MÜNSTER / Bad KREUZNACH

wird sowieso in den Pausen oder Vorher/ nachher sein.
Nach dem letzten Do sollte es jetzt eine ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit geben.

Lediglich vor 2 Wochen war es am Rheinsteig schönes Wetter - sonst nur Sch... wetter die letzten 2 Monate Donnerstags.


----------



## wissefux (7. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nach dem letzten Do sollte es jetzt eine ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit geben.



ja, sonne im taunus und dafür gewitter in kh  

habs für heute bikemäßig abgehakt ...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Do  _gelegentliche Gewitter_ bei 21 Grad Bad MÜNSTER / Bad KREUZNACH
> 
> wird sowieso in den Pausen oder Vorher/ nachher sein.
> Nach dem letzten Do sollte es jetzt eine ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit geben.
> ...



Vor zwei Wochen hattest de auch das Schönwetterkind dabei, das kann diesmal nicht   

Das Schönwetterkind wird erst am Freitag wieder können, da sollte man dann auch wieder die Sonnenbrille brauchen


----------



## fUEL (7. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vor zwei Wochen hattest de auch das Schönwetterkind dabei, das kann diesmal nicht
> 
> Das Schönwetterkind wird erst am Freitag wieder können, da sollte man dann auch wieder die Sonnenbrille brauchen


 
Bin überzeugt es wird anständiges wetter geben, wasserscheu sind wir ja nicht und dort im weinbaugebiet ist das schon meist besser als hier im taunus.

Kind könnt schon sein manchmal  (aber bei uns allen hier im forum, oder?)


----------



## caroka (7. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ......
> es folgt : das geständnis am vormittag
> 
> als kind war ich auch mal bayern fan......


 Ich auch *schäm* 

Doch zu Zeiten von Bein, Yeboah und Okocha haben mir die Eintrachtspiele besser gefallen. 
Bein war einfach Zucker.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. August 2007)

gude plauscher...


----------



## habkeinnick (7. August 2007)

ach lugga haste schon den trailer geschaut?

http://nwdfilms.com/ftp/NWD8TEASER.mov


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich auch *schäm*
> 
> Doch zu Zeiten von Bein, Yeboah und Okocha haben mir die Eintrachtspiele besser gefallen.
> Bein war einfach Zucker.........



Bis der Juup kam ......


----------



## caroka (7. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bis der Juup kam ......



Nach Bein habe ich mein ohnehin spärliches Interesse für die Bundesliga ganz verloren.
Hat Bein zu der Zeit nicht aus Altersgründen aufgehört?


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nach Bein habe ich mein ohnehin spärliches Interesse für die Bundesliga ganz verloren.
> Hat Bein zu der Zeit nicht aus Altersgründen aufgehört?



Naja, sagen wir mal, der Mann mit dem tödlichen Pass, konnte keinen tödlichen Pass mehr spielen und war sehr anfällig für Verletzungen. Nachdem dann die Eintracht Geldkoffer leer waren wollte ihn auch keiner mehr .... oder so ähnlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher...



Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja, sagen wir mal, der Mann mit dem tödlichen Pass, konnte keinen tödlichen Pass mehr spielen und war sehr anfällig für Verletzungen. Nachdem dann die Eintracht Geldkoffer leer waren wollte ihn auch keiner mehr .... oder so ähnlich



......oder so ähnlich wird es schon gewesen sein. 
Er war aber auch schon älter. Sag nix gegen Bein.......


----------



## habkeinnick (7. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit hkn



servus


----------



## fUEL (7. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich auch *schäm*
> 
> Doch zu Zeiten von Bein, Yeboah und Okocha haben mir die Eintrachtspiele besser gefallen.
> Bein war einfach Zucker.........


 

Hölzenbein Grabowski Seeler Heynckes danach weiß ich von Fußball nur noch das de Ball rund is.


----------



## caroka (7. August 2007)

Ich habe jemanden auf meiner Ignorliste.  
Ich musste das mal loswerden.  Jetzt geht es mir schon viel besser.  Ist keiner den ich persönlich kenne.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach lugga haste schon den trailer geschaut?
> 
> http://nwdfilms.com/ftp/NWD8TEASER.mov



jetzt schon, cool aber verrückt


----------



## fUEL (7. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe jemanden auf meiner Ignorliste.
> Ich musste das mal loswerden.  Jetzt geht es mir schon viel besser.  Ist keiner den ich persönlich kenne.


 

???????? Wie passiert sowas ????


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe jemanden auf meiner Ignorliste.
> Ich musste das mal loswerden.  Jetzt geht es mir schon viel besser.  Ist keiner den ich persönlich kenne.


Jetzt simmer abba gespannt, wen deine Verachtung getroffen hat!


----------



## Maggo (7. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe jemanden auf meiner Ignorliste.
> Ich musste das mal loswerden.  Jetzt geht es mir schon viel besser.  Ist keiner den ich persönlich kenne.



ich glaub ich weiß es.................


----------



## caroka (7. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ???????? Wie passiert sowas ????


Wenn man sich *sehr* daneben benimmt. 


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jetzt simmer abba gespannt, wen deine Verachtung getroffen hat!


Wie habt Ihr den nur so lange ausgehalten? Diese Frage bedarf keiner Antwort. 


Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub ich weiß es.................



Juchhu.....Maggo weiß es.   



Jetzt geht es mir besser, Kind das ich bin.


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ???????? Wie passiert sowas ????



als stiller ab und zu  mitleser (hier gibts manchmal ganz nette hinweise auf mir unbekannte trails im taunus) möchte ich an dieser stelle mal an den kleinen disput erinnern, den ich glaube ich unter anderem mit dir und schwarzer kater hatte. nicht das ich nachtragend wäre oder so  - aber irgendwie fühle ich mich in meinen von einer gewissen person provozierten ausführungen von damals doch sehr bestätigt. schlimm, dass sowas einen ganzen verein zerstören kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. August 2007)

Sorry, aber ich erinnere mich da momentan nicht mehr dran, da ich in letzter Zeit einen ganzen Haufen Dispute geführt habe. Daher weiß ich nicht mehr, was da von wem kam. Nachtragend bin ich aber auch nicht oder nur dann, wenn man mich zu sehr ärgert, wie der Herr auf Caros Ignorier-Liste.



powderJO schrieb:


> schlimm, dass sowas einen ganzen verein zerstören kann.


Von zerstört zu sprechen halt ich für vorschnell. Beschädigt ja, aber am Ende sind wir noch lange nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. August 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## habkeinnick (7. August 2007)

naja wenn der MTBVD e.V. i.G  mehr so Sponsoren, wie der auf der Webseite unten links, findet - dann werden die wohl keine Konkurrenz zur DIMB werden.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



wo machste hi


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2007)

dann mal viel glÃ¼ck (ganz ohne ironie). wÃ¤re schade, wenn es ein paar wenige schaffen kÃ¶nnten, eine an sich gute idee auf eine so billige art zu hintertreiben â auch wenn ich durchaus einge kritikpunkte an der dimb nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## caroka (7. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> als stiller ab und zu  mitleser (hier gibts manchmal ganz nette hinweise auf mir unbekannte trails im taunus) möchte ich an dieser stelle mal an den kleinen disput erinnern, den ich glaube ich unter anderem mit dir und schwarzer kater hatte. nicht das ich nachtragend wäre oder so  - aber irgendwie fühle ich mich in meinen von einer gewissen person provozierten ausführungen von damals doch sehr bestätigt. schlimm, dass sowas einen ganzen verein zerstören kann.



Da es nicht um mich geht, muss ich das jetzt auch nicht verstehen, oder?
Edit: Bedarf keiner Antwort mehr. Ich war mal wieder grottenlangsam.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt schon, cool aber verrückt



die sind fast so gut wie wir


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Demnächst zeig ich Dir mal was verrücktes...da brauchst aber ein Auto für die Anreise


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. August 2007)

wo muss ich denn hinreisen? Und in wie fern Verrückt  
auch per PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Nicht so weit, ich sag mal max. 50 km. Bis dahin mußt Du aber Deine ich spring übern 15 cm hohen Baumstamm der im Weg liegt Fobie in den Griff bekommen   und ich muß wissen wo es lang geht.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. August 2007)

darf ich da auch mit?


----------



## fUEL (7. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> dann mal viel glÃ¼ck (ganz ohne ironie). wÃ¤re schade, wenn es ein paar wenige schaffen kÃ¶nnten, eine an sich gute idee auf eine so billige art zu hintertreiben â auch wenn ich durchaus einge kritikpunkte an der dimb nachvollziehen kann.


 
Zitat:
Zitat von *fUEL* 

 
_???????? Wie passiert sowas ????_

als stiller ab und zu mitleser (hier gibts manchmal ganz nette hinweise auf mir unbekannte trails im taunus) mÃ¶chte ich an dieser stelle mal an den kleinen disput erinnern, den ich glaube ich unter anderem mit dir und schwarzer kater hatte. nicht das ich nachtragend wÃ¤re oder so  - aber irgendwie fÃ¼hle ich mich in meinen von einer gewissen person provozierten ausfÃ¼hrungen von damals doch sehr bestÃ¤tigt. schlimm, dass sowas einen ganzen verein zerstÃ¶ren kann.






 
Was eigentlich ist denn Dein Anliegen, weshalb Du das stille GenieÃen beendet hast?  

Nenn doch einfach Deine WÃ¼nsche, setz nen Link wann Dir wer auf den FuÃ getreten sein soll und mach nicht solche Halbheiten.


----------



## fUEL (7. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja wenn der MTBVD e.V. i.G  mehr so Sponsoren, wie der auf der Webseite unten links, findet - dann werden die wohl keine Konkurrenz zur DIMB werden.


 
Verlink doch mal bitte- Google kennt das nicht!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> darf ich da auch mit?



Klar darfst de auch mit, ich werd am Freitag mal schauen was ich dort schon an Wegen zusammenkriege...vielleicht auch früher...je nach Wetter...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Verlink doch mal bitte- Google kennt das nicht!



Ja mach mal,  ich kann da auch nix mit anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (7. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja mach mal, ich kann da auch nix mit anfangen


Hi uwe - bin noch im L.... und trink Wein bei de a....t


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi uwe - bin noch im L.... und trink Wein bei de a....t



Da geh ich auch mal in den Keller flitzen und schau mal was da noch so liegt


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Hab da noch nen Süd Tiroler Lagrein gefunden 

Der schmeckt nach geilen Singletrails


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Prost...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was eigentlich ist denn Dein Anliegen, weshalb Du das stille Genießen beendet hast?
> 
> Nenn doch einfach Deine Wünsche, setz nen Link wann Dir wer auf den Fuß getreten sein soll und mach nicht solche Halbheiten.


Ganz ruhig. Es geht meines Wissens nicht um diesen Thread.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Hallo Kater,

er schmeckt mindestens nach S3 vielleicht sogar S4 Trails


----------



## fUEL (7. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab da noch nen Süd Tiroler Lagrein gefunden
> 
> Der schmeckt nach geilen Singletrails


 

Hab 94 er Riesling vom August Kessler - Nicht wirklich mein Fall.

Hatt mer mal irgendwann jemand 5 Kiste geschenkt - hoffetlich sinn die bald all . von dem werd mer besoffe null komma nix


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Kater wieso ist für die Neuwahl des Vorstandes in Hofheim keine Uhrzeit angegeben


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab 94 er Riesling vom August Kessler - Nicht wirklich mein Fall.
> 
> Hatt mer mal irgendwann jemand 5 Kiste geschenkt - hoffetlich sinn die bald all . von dem werd mer besoffe null komma nix



meiner hat net amal e etiket...is nur fer besonere Leit..wie gesagt min. S4 vielleicht sogar S5


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

ja wie nix passiert mehr und hock hier allein mit mein Lagrein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (7. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig. Es geht meines Wissens nicht um diesen Thread.


 

2000 Höhenmeter plus denk ich meint er.  

Der liebe Gott hat auch ihn erschaffen...............


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

@Präsi: Kommst de mit zum Besame Mucho?

Hier ein paar Bilder, nicht die besten  aber die besten die ich auf die schnelle fand. Du wolltest doch auch mal wieder mit Dave fahren, das wär doch die Gelgenheit

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/10941


----------



## wondermike (7. August 2007)

Boah Eyh! Habe mir grade mal die superprofessionell gestaltete Website von der neuen DIMB-Konkurrenz angeschaut. Mein lieber Schwan. Die Jungs, die haben's echt drauf. Und die ganzen originellen Ideen. Da müssen wir uns ja warm anziehen...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Boah Eyh! Habe mir grade mal die superprofessionell gestaltete Website von der neuen DIMB-Konkurrenz angeschaut. Mein lieber Schwan. Die Jungs, die haben's echt drauf. Und die ganzen originellen Ideen. Da müssen wir uns ja warm anziehen...



Mach doch mal einen link...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Präsi: Kommst de mit zum Besame Mucho?
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder, nicht die besten  aber die besten die ich auf die schnelle fand. Du wolltest doch auch mal wieder mit Dave fahren, das wär doch die Gelgenheit
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/10941



schaut genial aus  ist das das wo du mit uns hin willst oder is das in Tirol ?


----------



## Maggo (7. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Präsi: Kommst de mit zum Besame Mucho?
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder, nicht die besten  aber die besten die ich auf die schnelle fand. Du wolltest doch auch mal wieder mit Dave fahren, das wär doch die Gelgenheit
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/10941



ich will auch!!!!!!!!!!quatsch, ich muss da hin!!!!!!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (7. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Verlink doch mal bitte- Google kennt das nicht!



gerne. aber gibt ja bei denen noch nicht wirklich viel zu sehen -> 

http://www.mtbvd.de/


----------



## Arachne (7. August 2007)

Melibocus/Frankenstein, oder?!


----------



## Arachne (7. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gerne. aber gibt ja bei denen noch nicht wirklich viel zu sehen ->
> 
> http://www.mtbvd.de/



Wieso neuer Verein? Im Impressum steht DIMB IG Sauerland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Boah Eyh! Habe mir grade mal die superprofessionell gestaltete Website von der neuen DIMB-Konkurrenz angeschaut. Mein lieber Schwan. Die Jungs, die haben's echt drauf. Und die ganzen originellen Ideen. Da müssen wir uns ja warm anziehen...



Hier hätte sich der Einsatz von Smileys gelohnt.


----------



## Maggo (7. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gerne. aber gibt ja bei denen noch nicht wirklich viel zu sehen ->
> 
> http://www.mtbvd.de/



geil, was kohstet da das mitglidschafft??? kahn ich mir dem leistern? wann fährt ihr ne tolle tuur?


----------



## Maggo (7. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier hätte sich der Einsatz von Smileys gelohnt.



wir wollen das mal nicht ins lächerliche ziehen.....ja!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> schaut genial aus  ist das das wo du mit uns hin willst oder is das in Tirol ?



Das ist das und nicht Tirol, nach Tirol will ich aber auch mit Euch


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich will auch!!!!!!!!!!quatsch, ich muss da hin!!!!!!!!



Das wiederum entspricht Tirol, ist aber viel näher


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Melibocus/Frankenstein, oder?!


Film ist Frankenstein

Bilder sind in der Nähe von Karlsruhe gemacht



Maggo schrieb:


> wir wollen das mal nicht ins lächerliche ziehen.....ja!



Doch besser wär das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. August 2007)

@caro: ich hab mich doch getäuscht........


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Da Heiratet doch tatsächlich ne TUSSI im TV


----------



## wondermike (7. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier hätte sich der Einsatz von Smileys gelohnt.



Die waren aber grad kaputt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kater wieso ist für die Neuwahl des Vorstandes in Hofheim keine Uhrzeit angegeben


Noch steht die Tagesordnung nicht fest. Ergo weiß noch niemand was genaues zum Zeitplan.


----------



## wondermike (7. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geil, was kohstet da das mitglidschafft??? kahn ich mir dem leistern? wann fährt ihr ne tolle tuur?



Ich meinte dieses künstlerisch besonders wertvolle Machwerk:

http://www.netunet.de/quo_vadis_DIMB/index.html


----------



## habkeinnick (7. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Boah Eyh! Habe mir grade mal die superprofessionell gestaltete Website von der neuen DIMB-Konkurrenz angeschaut. Mein lieber Schwan. Die Jungs, die haben's echt drauf. Und die ganzen originellen Ideen. Da müssen wir uns ja warm anziehen...



das meinte ich auch - wenn ich sehe das dort ein sponsor steht mit "Webdesign" im logo, dann tut mir das in der seele weh. aaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## habkeinnick (7. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geil, was kohstet da das mitglidschafft??? kahn ich mir dem leistern? wann fährt ihr ne tolle tuur?



auf jedenfall hättest du dann klare vorgaben  also los maggo, mach mal den anfang


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Noch steht die Tagesordnung nicht fest. Ergo weiß noch niemand was genaues zum Zeitplan.



Da steht ja nicht mal wann es anfängt..


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. August 2007)

für wann ca. is denn deine Tour angedacht?
Diese Woche? Nächste Woche? In zwei Wochen?
Es könnte passieren das demnächst mein Torque ein paar Tage ohne Bremsen da steht und dann funzt das Hinterradumsetzen noch schlechter


----------



## wondermike (7. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das meinte ich auch - wenn ich sehe das dort ein sponsor steht mit "Webdesign" im logo, dann tut mir das in der seele weh. aaaaaahhhhhhhhh



Wie gesagt, alle hochprofessionell, die Jungs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (7. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da steht ja nicht mal wann es anfängt..



Öhhh... Rembrandt? Ägypten? hab' ich was verpasst?


----------



## Arachne (7. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Öhhh... Rembrandt? Ägypten? hab' ich was verpasst?



Außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung der DIMB in Hofheim.  Schau da.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Öhhh... Rembrandt? Ägypten? hab' ich was verpasst?



Da geht es um die Neuwahl des DIMB Vortandes in Hofheim. Ich fragte um wieviel Uhr sie den stattfände, Kater schrieb das noch kein Zeitplan feststeht, darauf hin schrieb ich das da nichtmal ne Startzeit von der Veranstaltung auf der DIMB Seite steht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da steht ja nicht mal wann es anfängt..


Logisch, weil noch niemand weiß, wie lange es dauert.  Lass uns doch erst mal die Tagesordnung machen und schauen, wie lang die wird...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> für wann ca. is denn deine Tour angedacht?
> Diese Woche? Nächste Woche? In zwei Wochen?
> Es könnte passieren das demnächst mein Torque ein paar Tage ohne Bremsen da steht und dann funzt das Hinterradumsetzen noch schlechter



Freitag *und *Samstag *oder* Sonntag.

Samstag und Sonntag gibt Ärger mit dem Weibchen. Die Erfahrung hab ich letztes WE gemacht   Evtl. auch schon morgen wenn gutes Wetter ist, dann aber ganz kurzfristig, wo weiß ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Logisch, weil noch niemand weiß, wie lange es dauert.  Lass uns doch erst mal die Tagesordnung machen und schauen, wie lang die wird...



Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das verstehe, aber macht mal und stellt gefälligst den alten Vorstand zur Wiederwahl auf  Der war gut


----------



## wondermike (7. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung der DIMB in Hofheim.  Schau da.



Ah jetzt ja. Wo ist denn Hofheim?


----------



## Arachne (7. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ah jetzt ja. Wo ist denn Hofheim?



Außerhalb der Dreigipfeltour -> findest Du eh nicht, laß Dich mitnehmen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das verstehe, aber macht mal ...


Ganz einfach: Wenn du zu ´ner 20 km Tour startest, reicht es, wenn du nachmittasg los fährst. Wenn du schon mehr vor hast, also so 50 oder 60 km, mußt du schon um die Mittagszeit los. 
Da noch nicht klar ist, wieviele Punkte auf die Tagesordnung in welcher Reihenfolge auf die Tagesordnung sollen, steht die Anfangszeit halt noch nicht fest. Es wird ja einen entsprechenden Newsletter bzw. eine offiziellen Einladung geben, die dann auch sicher die Uhrzeit beinhaltet. Auf jeden Fall wird es nur der Sonntag sein.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...und stellt gefälligst den alten Vorstand zur Wiederwahl auf  Der war gut


Die wollen aber nicht mehr und haben verständlicherweise die Schnauze voll von der Schlammschlacht. Daher werden neue Köpfe gefunden werden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Wenn du zu ´ner 20 km Tour startest, reicht es, wenn du nachmittasg los fährst. Wenn du schon mehr vor hast, also so 50 oder 60 km, mußt du schon um die Mittagszeit los.
> Da noch nicht klar ist, wieviele Punkte auf die Tagesordnung in welcher Reihenfolge auf die Tagesordnung sollen, steht die Anfangszeit halt noch nicht fest. Es wird ja einen entsprechenden Newsletter bzw. eine offiziellen Einladung geben, die dann auch sicher die Uhrzeit beinhaltet. Auf jeden Fall wird es nur der Sonntag sein..



Ja, ja ist schon gut...



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die wollen aber nicht mehr und haben verständlicherweise die Schnauze voll von der Schlammschlacht. Daher werden neue Köpfe gefunden werden müssen.



Wollen sie wirklich nicht mehr, ich glaub ja sie würden schon gern, aber das sollte man hier nicht diskutieren 


GN8


----------



## wondermike (7. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Außerhalb der Dreigipfeltour -> findest Du eh nicht, laß Dich mitnehmen!



Na ja, vielleicht haben sie's ja in meinem Navi.


----------



## fUEL (7. August 2007)

Die von dem komischen -verein in Gründung wollen ihre Raceteammitglieder über die Rückerstattung der Startgelder kaufen - ab dem zweiten Jahr gibt es dann Naturalrabatt wie in Wol´fsburg in der Chefetage, oder wie ??

Geile Denke - ich köder Geizhälse mit Rückvergütung und wenn jeder ein Trikot hat wird der Soli eingeführt.

Wer glaubt denn sowas???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2007)

Ok - ich sehe schon, morgen wird das wohl nichts mit einer Hofheimerrunde 

GN8 @All


----------



## caroka (7. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> Lucafabian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Präsi: Kommst de mit zum Besame Mucho?
> ...



Ich auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Edit:Wahrscheinlich bin ich dem Besame Mucho nicht gewachsen.


----------



## caroka (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok - ich sehe schon, morgen wird das wohl nichts mit einer Hofheimerrunde
> 
> GN8 @All



Ich vertue mich gerade mit Träumen von Unerreichbarem. 


Ich mach mich auch ab in die Kiste. 
GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. August 2007)

gn8 und moin !


----------



## Maggo (8. August 2007)

jep, guten morgen liebe sorgen. ich geh mal duschen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich vertue mich gerade mit Träumen von Unerreichbarem.



Moin,

als ich gestern spät anmerkte, dass das mit einer gemeinsamen Hofheimerrunde heute wohl nichts wird, habe ich mich auf die jüngsten terminlichen Entwicklungen bei Euren Vereinsangelegenheiten bezogen


----------



## caroka (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> als ich gestern spät anmerkte, dass das mit einer gemeinsamen Hofheimerrunde heute wohl nichts wird, habe ich mich auf die jüngsten terminlichen Entwicklungen bei Euren Vereinsangelegenheiten bezogen



Upps, was verpasst?


Achso......
Moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Kater,
> 
> er schmeckt mindestens nach S3 vielleicht sogar S4 Trails



Dumme Frage (obwohl Mutter immer sagte es gibt keine dummen Fragen) was sind eigentlich trails S3 und S4  Kenne das nur von einer Automarke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Upps, was verpasst?
> 
> 
> Achso......
> Moin moin



Vielleicht habe ich auch etwas falsch verstanden, aber ich dachte heute würde eine ausserordentliche Versammlung der DIMB in Hofheim stattfinden. Vielleicht habe ich das aber beim spätabendlichen Querlesen der Posts gestern falsch verstanden


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2007)

http://singletrailskala.davedesign.de/


----------



## Maggo (8. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dumme Frage (obwohl Mutter immer sagte es gibt keine dummen Fragen) was sind eigentlich trails S3 und S4  Kenne das nur von einer Automarke



es gibt nur dumme antworten. die könnte lauten:

benutz die sufu.

da wir aber bei den plauschern sind:

http://singletrailskala.davedesign.de/


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich auch etwas falsch verstanden, aber ich dachte heute würde eine ausserordentliche Versammlung der DIMB in Hofheim stattfinden. Vielleicht habe ich das aber beim spätabendlichen Querlesen der Posts gestern falsch verstanden



ist am 14.10. in hofheim. du kannst heute abend gerne durch den regen fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist am 14.10. in hofheim. du kannst heute abend gerne durch den regen fahren



Danke für die Genehmigung, das würde/hätte ich aber so oder so wahrscheinlich tun/getan, da mich persönlich die DIMB-Angelegenheiten nicht interessieren/tangieren 

Deshalb sprach ich ja auch von einer "gemeinsamen Runde"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Deshalb sprach ich ja auch von einer "gemeinsamen Runde"



von mir aus könnt ihr auch gemeinsam durch den regen/matsch fahren  
ich für meinen teil verzichte heute gerne. war schon gestern die richtige entscheidung


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> http://singletrailskala.davedesign.de/



Dank dir


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2007)

bitte dir


----------



## MacMephisto (8. August 2007)

Sacht ma war von euch schonmal jemand beim HiBike Schnäppchenmarkt? Lohnt das? Oder haben die da bloss die restlichen SSV-Artikel liegen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> von mir aus könnt ihr auch gemeinsam durch den regen/matsch fahren



Bisher sieht das Wetter doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, resp. die Prognosen sind bisher nicht eingetroffen, also mal abwarten. Ich bin jedenfalls heute morgen trocken in die Fa. gekommen


----------



## fUEL (8. August 2007)

MacMephisto schrieb:


> Sacht ma war von euch schonmal jemand beim HiBike Schnäppchenmarkt? Lohnt das? Oder haben die da bloss die restlichen SSV-Artikel liegen?


 
Moin, der beginnt morgen mit der Öffnung des Ladens. In der Vergangenheit waren da in der Tat zuweilen echt alte Plürren aber manchmal auch brauchbare Dinge dazwischen.
Logistisch wird das mit zunehmender Frequenz da allerdings echt chaotisch, drum viel Spaß


----------



## fUEL (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bisher sieht das Wetter doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, resp. die Prognosen sind bisher nicht eingetroffen, also mal abwarten. Ich bin jedenfalls heute morgen trocken in die Fa. gekommen


 
Moin - hatte ein diametrales Erlebniss Nach dem Einladen meines schönen FR war ich so naß daß ich noch mal ins Ankleidezimmer hoch musste um mich umzuziehen, weil ich so unmöglich ins Geschäft konnte.


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bisher sieht das Wetter doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, resp. die Prognosen sind bisher nicht eingetroffen, also mal abwarten. Ich bin jedenfalls heute morgen trocken in die Fa. gekommen



bin durch leichten nieselregen gefahren. die jacke war minimal angefeuchtet. nix schlimmes.
für heute nachmittag sind die vorhersagen aber deutlich schlimmer.
schaun mer mal, obs wenigstens für ne trockene heimreise reicht ...


----------



## arkonis (8. August 2007)

gude, kann mal jemand zusammenfassen  

der Schnäpchenmarkt vom hibike ist mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, dort liegt auch viel B-Ware unter den Teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin - hatte ein diametrales Erlebniss Nach dem Einladen meines schönen FR war ich so naß daß ich noch mal ins Ankleidezimmer hoch musste um mich umzuziehen, weil ich so unmöglich ins Geschäft konnte.



Das FR mußte doch nicht leiden   pass mir bloß drauf auf


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 2000 Höhenmeter plus denk ich meint er.



ne', meint er nicht.  es ging damals glaube ich um wanderer im taunus. und nein, mir ist hier keiner auf den schlips getreten (trage eh keine). ich fands nur bezeichnend (hier stand zuerst lustig, aber dass ist es eigentlich nicht), dass sich meine damalige zugegebnermaßen zu verallgemeinerte sicht der dinge auch hier nicht mehr als ganz falsch gesehen wird.


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bisher sieht das Wetter doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, resp. die Prognosen sind bisher nicht eingetroffen, also mal abwarten. Ich bin jedenfalls heute morgen trocken in die Fa. gekommen



Morgen,

ich auch.  Allerdings war ich, nachdem ich am Sonntag die zuvor gefahrenen Maxxies Minnion DH schmerzlich vermißte, sehr froh, die Nobbys zu fahren.


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ne', meint er nicht.  es ging damals glaube ich um wanderer im taunus. und nein, mir ist hier keiner auf den schlips getreten (trage eh keine). ich fands nur bezeichnend (hier stand zuerst lustig, aber dass ist es eigentlich nicht), dass sich meine damalige zugegebnermaßen zu verallgemeinerte sicht der dinge auch hier nicht mehr als ganz falsch gesehen wird.



Kann ich jetzt gar nichts zu sagen, weil mir das einfach nicht mehr präsent ist...

Aber, um nochmal auf das eigentliche Thema zu kommen, die Silbersee-Tour ist super empfehlenswert, solltest Du unbedingt mal unter die Stollen nehmen!!


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin - hatte ein diametrales Erlebniss Nach dem Einladen meines schönen FR war ich so naß daß ich noch mal ins Ankleidezimmer hoch musste um mich umzuziehen, weil ich so unmöglich ins Geschäft konnte.



Wein geht, Regen nicht???!!!


----------



## fUEL (8. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wein geht, Regen nicht???!!!


 

......in vino caritas est.........


@ powder jo ............so wird es nix, wenn Du dich austauschen willst dann musst Du schon artikulieren was Du eigentlich sagen willst und dich nicht auf Deine sicht oder Befindlichkeit beziehen, denn Die ist nur Dir eigen.

Sonst sollte man einfach drüber hinweggehen und gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2007)

@fuel
sach mal was hast du denn für eine Gabel in deinem Fuel Bike?? Hab ich a. noch nie gesehen und es würde mich interessieren od die gut funktioniert. Suche nähmlich noch nach etwas schönem für mein HT .....
Achja, ist die Gabel steif, heisst kann ich sie auch fahren wenn ich schwere Knochen habe?


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber, um nochmal auf das eigentliche Thema zu kommen, die Silbersee-Tour ist super empfehlenswert, solltest Du unbedingt mal unter die Stollen nehmen!!



ja, steht schon auf der unbedingtnochfahrenmuss-liste. wenn nur das wetter nicht so wäre wie es ist ....

@ fuel: ich weiß nicht, was du für ein problem hast. ich habe jedenfalls keins. weder mit dir noch sonst wem. auch nicht mit der dimb. es war auch eigentlich nicht so wichtig, um hier (noch dazu in "eurem" thread) ewig rumzudiskutieren.   
es war einfach nur so, dass ich mir angesichts der aktuellen entwicklung um einen gewissen herrn n es nicht verkneifen konnte, noch mal dezent  darauf hinzuweisen, dass ich schon vor etwas längerer zeit einem gewissen teil der dimb "selbsdarstellung und sonst nix" vorwarf. provoziert wurde diese äußerung damals von exakt diesem herrn - ich habe es dann halt wie bereits zugegeben auch etwas verallgemeinert. aber so falsch lag ich ja nicht. gut, hätte ich gewusst, dass du dich schon wieder irgendwie von irgedwas provoziert fühlst, hätte ich wohl besser geschwiegen. werde mir aber in zukunft merken, dass hier alles tierisch ernst genommen wird und es nicht gesattet ist vom stillen mitleser auch mal zum postenden zu werden. hilfe.


----------



## Maggo (8. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> werde mir aber in zukunft merken, dass hier alles tierisch ernst genommen wird und es nicht gesattet ist vom stillen mitleser auch mal zum postenden zu werden. hilfe.



das ist nicht korrekt. neue schreiber werden immer gerne gesehn. wenn noch was vernünftiges bei rauskommt umso besser. klärt euern stress doch einfach per pn und kommt hierher zum allgemeinen plauschen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

Seit ca. 2 h schifft es jetzt auch in FRA in Strömen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klärt euern stress doch einfach per pn und kommt hierher zum allgemeinen plauschen.


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2007)

ich habe keinen stress. zumindest außerhalb meines jobs nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich habe keinen stress. zumindest außerhalb meines jobs nicht.



Dann ist ja gut und das Thema sollte sich hier endgültig erledigt haben 

P.S: Das Du Deinen Job als Stress empfindest, ist natürlich nicht gut


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich habe keinen stress. zumindest außerhalb meines jobs nicht.



Hast Du es gut.... 

Ich hatte auch keinen Streß zwischen euch registriert. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass fUEL anfangs Deine Andeutungen genauso wenig verstand wie ich und er dies halt artikulierte... Nun wissen wir ja, dass es um den lieben Marketingreferenten (nicht Presse-) ging.  

Ich finde es übrigens auch toll, wenn hier zusätzlich zu den üblichen Verdächtigen mal weitere ihre Meinung kund tun!


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> P.S: Das Du Deinen Job als Stress empfindest, ist natürlich nicht gut




könnte auch sein, dass er nur manchmal innerhalb seines Jobs Streß hat. Hört sich jedenfalls viel angenehmer an, als seinen ganzen Job als Streß zu empfinden!


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch keinen Streß zwischen euch registriert. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass fUEL anfangs Deine Andeutungen genauso wenig verstand wie ich und er dies halt artikulierte... Nun wissen wir ja, dass es um den lieben Pressereferenten ging.



ging mir übrigens genauso. hab nix kapiert und mich somit auch nicht über fuels nachfragen gewundert ...

also plausch frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich habe keinen stress. zumindest außerhalb meines jobs nicht.



ich möchte auch keinen Stress .... weder neben, noch in, oder auf der Arbeit  

Achja in der Schweiz sind letzte Nacht teilweise bis zu 60l pro qm an Regen gefallen und es werden bis Morgen Gebietsweise nochmal 120 l/qm erwartet. Ich glaub ich mach mal mehr Luft auf die NN's   

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/12287792

Wie geht noch mal das Signal für "Achtung Kapitän kommt an Bord"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> könnte auch sein, dass er nur manchmal innerhalb seines Jobs Streß hat. Hört sich jedenfalls viel angenehmer an, als seinen ganzen Job als Streß zu empfinden!



Vielleicht ist es ja auch positiver Stress


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

In FRA hat es angefangen langsamer zu regnen


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ja auch positiver Stress



...und das würde Dir dann Leid tun???!!!  

 plauschplauschplausch


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> In FRA hat es angefangen langsamer zu regnen



In WI ist seit vielleicht zwei Stunden auch die Straße naß. Stark hat es aber noch gar nicht geregnet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und das würde Dir dann Leid tun???!!!



Wieso sollte mir das leid tun? 

Ich wünsch' doch keinem Menschen etwas Schlechtes


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> In FRA hat es angefangen langsamer zu regnen



das ist doch mal ne nachricht


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso sollte mir das leid tun?
> 
> Ich wünsch' doch keinem Menschen etwas Schlechtes



hat sich so angehört:



wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> P.S: Das Du Deinen Job als Stress empfindest, ist natürlich nicht gut



ja, ja, schon gut...


----------



## caroka (8. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das ist nicht korrekt. neue schreiber werden immer gerne gesehn. wenn noch was vernünftiges bei rauskommt umso besser. klärt euern stress doch einfach per pn und kommt hierher zum allgemeinen plauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut und das Thema sollte sich hier endgültig erledigt haben
> 
> P.S: Das Du Deinen Job als Stress empfindest, ist natürlich nicht gut



Ich hätte gerne mal Stress im Job.  Positiven natürlich aber gar keiner ist auch Schei$$e


----------



## powderJO (8. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> könnte auch sein, dass er nur manchmal innerhalb seines Jobs Streß hat. Hört sich jedenfalls viel angenehmer an, als seinen ganzen Job als Streß zu empfinden!



ja, so war das gemeint. den job grundsätzlich als streß zu empfinden, kann auch nicht gut gehen auf dauer - für mich wärs dann jedenfalls nix.


----------



## arkonis (8. August 2007)

ich habe keinen Streß ich mache Streß oder so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich habe keinen Streß ich mache Streß oder so


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Seit ca. 2 h schifft es jetzt auch in FRA in Strömen



Hier auf DER Insel : Blauer Himmel................. Sonnenschein........................


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hier auf DER Insel : Blauer Himmel................. Sonnenschein........................



Neid   

Ich mein natürlich w/ DER Insel, nicht w/ des Wetters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hier auf DER Insel : Blauer Himmel................. Sonnenschein........................



Ja was machst du dann im Internet ..... raus in die Natur mit dir


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Nun wissen wir ja, dass es um den lieben Pressereferenten ging.


Marketingreferent bitte. Nicht gegen unseren Pressereferenten Armin!  

Ich hab gerade gar keinen Stress und sitze schon wieder zu Hause, nachdem der Arbeitstag heute sehr schnell verging. Allerdings wird der Biketreff heute abend wohl ´ne ziemlich Schlammschlacht.


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Marketingreferent bitte. Nicht gegen unseren Pressereferenten Armin!
> 
> Ich hab gerade gar keinen Stress und sitze schon wieder zu Hause, nachdem der Arbeitstag heute sehr schnell verging. Allerdings wird der Biketreff heute abend wohl ´ne ziemlich Schlammschlacht.



Ach ja, stimmt ja... Danke und Entschuldigung an den Armin. 

Mir werden heute Abend schon die flachen 20km Nachhause reichen.


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

M..., eines meiner Laufwerke in meinen Libraries will sein Band nicht mehr rausrücken.  Der Hersteller hat mir ziemlich schnell ein neues liefern lassen.  Leider das falsche.  Mal schaun wie lange es dauert, bis sie mit dem richtigen kommen.  Jedenfalls bin ich froh zwei Libraries mit jeweils zwei Laufwerken zu haben.


----------



## fUEL (8. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ging mir übrigens genauso. hab nix kapiert und mich somit auch nicht über fuels nachfragen gewundert ...
> 
> also plausch frei


 

Sorry für das folgende Statement:
Jeder sollte einfach schreiben was er meint und sich nicht im verklausulieren und verschachteln über die Hintertür durch den Dachboden der Sache nähern dann versteht auch jeder der den Kram liest was damit gemeint ist.

Hat jetzt jeder verstanden , oder und ich hab hier mit niemandem ein Problem und wenn ich irgendwann mal jemandem ne Binde mit 3 Punkten empfohlen hab dann war das auch nur in dem Zusammenhang und heut interessiert mich das Geschätz von damals nur am Rande. 

Also Herd runnerdrehen und einfach geradeaus plauschen, ich hab im Moment viel Ar.eit und kann nicht so intensiv hier rein guggen.

@ Ch zaskar die gabel is von ga und nennt sich kilo carbon ist aber auf 85 kg Gewicht limitiert. 

Gibt glaub ich aber auch Varianten für echte Kerle... 
dann halt in Alu 
Die Firma nent sich German Answer.

Grüße Frank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir werden heute Abend schon die flachen 20km Nachhause reichen.



In FRA regnet es immer langsamer. Werde in ca. 45 min hier aufbrechen und unterwegs situativ entscheiden, ob ich noch einen Abstecher über Staufen etc. mache...


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> @ Ch zaskar die gabel is von ga und nennt sich kilo carbon ist aber auf 85 kg Gewicht limitiert.
> 
> Gibt glaub ich aber auch Varianten für echte Kerle...
> dann halt in Alu
> ...



Danke für die Info

S.


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> In FRA regnet es immer langsamer. Werde in ca. 45 min hier aufbrechen und unterwegs situativ entscheiden, ob ich noch einen Abstecher über Staufen etc. mache...



Ich muß noch auf das neue Laufwerk warten und vielleicht auch gleich noch schnell tauschen. Hoffe aber trotzdem, dass das bis 18:00 Uhr erledigt ist.

Was viel schlimmer ist: das Sieb meiner Teekanne ist dicht...  (rausfuddelninkaisernatroneinlegen...)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. August 2007)

ei gude wie! 

*freu* endlich ziehts die Kette nicht mehr hoch  auch wenn das Wetter die Probefahrt noch ordentlich verschieben wird...


----------



## Maggo (8. August 2007)

ich habe gerade ein ähnliches phänomen. auf dem zweitkleinsten ritzel klappert die schaltung, fühlt sich wie ghostshifting an, iss aber auch im unbelasteten zustand am ständer. wenn ich die kurbel rückwärts drehe sehe ich das entsprechende glied auch, das ist aber wie alle anderen. also nicht steif das glied.....der kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habe gerade ein ähnliches phänomen. auf dem zweitkleinsten ritzel klappert die schaltung, fühlt sich wie ghostshifting an, iss aber auch im unbelasteten zustand am ständer. wenn ich die kurbel rückwärts drehe sehe ich das entsprechende glied auch, das ist aber wie alle anderen. also nicht steif das glied.....der kette.



Hast de ne Lehre zum Messen vom Verschleiß?


----------



## Maggo (8. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hast de ne Lehre zum Messen vom Verschleiß?



hab ich, die kette iss noch keine 200km alt. ausserdem wunderts mich, dass es nur bei diesem einen ritzel auftaucht.


----------



## fUEL (8. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habe gerade ein ähnliches phänomen. auf dem zweitkleinsten ritzel klappert die schaltung, fühlt sich wie ghostshifting an, iss aber auch im unbelasteten zustand am ständer. wenn ich die kurbel rückwärts drehe sehe ich das entsprechende glied auch, das ist aber wie alle anderen. also nicht steif das glied.....der kette.


 
Könnt auch ein minimal verbogenes Schaltauge sein aber Kette scheint wahrscheinlicher

Probier mal die Kette vom anderen bike ob es dann weg is.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2007)

Ist es immer dasselbe Glied oder immer dieselbe Stelle am Ritzel?


----------



## Maggo (8. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Könnt auch ein minimal verbogenes Schaltauge sein aber Kette scheint wahrscheinlicher
> 
> Probier mal die Kette vom anderen bike ob es dann weg is.



ob was weg ist? das andere bike??? 

das wollte ich als nächstes probieren. es scheint immer diesselbe stelle an der kette zu sein.


----------



## fUEL (8. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ob was weg ist? das andere bike???
> 
> das wollte ich als nächstes probieren. es scheint immer diesselbe stelle an der kette zu sein.


Ich dacht Du hättest ein stumpi und ein Slayer; beide mit Kettenschaltung.
Vielleicht hast Du aber sogar ne neue Kette im Regal liegen.


----------



## Maggo (8. August 2007)

ne, leider nicht vorhanden. für weitere tests hab ich leider keine zeit mehr, ich muss mal los. bis später.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

So, hab' dann doch noch ne grössere Runde über Staufen etc. gedreht. Hat eigentlich nur leicht geregnet. Bin aber nur auf WAB gefahren und da war es eigentlich nur leicht schmodderig. Regenklamotten habe ich auch keine gebraucht...


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, hab' dann doch noch ne grössere Runde über Staufen etc. gedreht. Hat eigentlich nur leicht geregnet. Bin aber nur auf WAB gefahren und da war es eigentlich nur leicht schmodderig. Regenklamotten habe ich auch keine gebraucht...



Du glücklicher, hier (Schweiz) musst du mit Schnorchel rausgehen. Ich würde sagen Land unter  
Nicht auch nur im entferntesten an eine Ausfahrt zu denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nicht auch nur im entferntesten an eine Ausfahrt zu denken



Naja Du musst es bei mir so sehen: Knapp 20km waren Pflicht, d.h. um von der Arbeit nach Hause zu kommen. Die anderen knapp 20km im Wald waren dann die Kür


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2007)

Weiß jemand wann das S*****wetter endlich besser wird?

:kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2007)

Cracy Du wolltest mir ein JPG Bild schicken, ich warte...


----------



## habkeinnick (8. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Cracy Du wolltest mir ein JPG Bild schicken, ich warte...



er hat mit mir geschraubt...so nun fast alles gewechselt was nötig war. fehlt nur noch die dämpferbuchse


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. August 2007)

Das mit dem fehlenden Werkzeug is halt doof, aber mal schaun ob und was mir da einfällt 

Hab meinen Kram sogar schon geknipst, werd ich morgen aber nochmal in schön wiederholen  und die Kassette kommt nochmal runter und wird abgefeilt, da is der neue Kram schwerer als der alte  aber an der alten hab ich auch 12g weggefeilt  da wird an der neuen auch was gehen


----------



## fUEL (8. August 2007)

@ Maggo:

Hoffe es gibt immer was zu schrauben für Euch - könnt Euch ja gegenseitig beraten; ich werd dazu besser nix mehr sagen.

Kreuznach wird um eine woche verschoben wg Unwetterwarnung dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. August 2007)

mir macht schrauben Spass  und bei netter Gesellschaft sogar doppelt  und wenn die Gesellschaft dabei sogar noch was lernt (?) isset doch umso besser


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. August 2007)

@ hkn: schon wieder halb 11  aber morgen, morgen schaff ichs 

Gute Nacht ihr Leuts


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, hab' dann doch noch ne grössere Runde über Staufen etc. gedreht. Hat eigentlich nur leicht geregnet. Bin aber nur auf WAB gefahren und da war es eigentlich nur leicht schmodderig. Regenklamotten habe ich auch keine gebraucht...



Habe die knapp 20km sogar komplett von oben trocken überstanden. Ging im kurzen Trikot. War nur schon so schnell dunkel... Die Schuhe blieben zwar auch trocken, ein wenig hat es aber schon von unten gespritzt.


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

@Hirsch: Ist das Wetter nun auch bei Dir angekommen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Ist das Wetter nun auch bei Dir angekommen?



Neeeeeeeeee  Es wurde etwas windig am Abend, aber kein Regen


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeee  Es wurde etwas windig am Abend, aber kein Regen



noch mehr Neid...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> noch mehr Neid...



Am Sonntag ne Tour, dann Fressen?


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja Du musst es bei mir so sehen: Knapp 20km waren Pflicht, d.h. um von der Arbeit nach Hause zu kommen. Die anderen knapp 20km im Wald waren dann die Kür



Bei mir sind 12 km Pflicht, danach war ich froh, dass meine Schuhe Löscher hatten, jemand sagte die wären zur Belüftung, so konnte das Wasser ungehindert durchlaufen  
Blöd nur ich habe Urlaub und 4 Tage auf einer Hütte am Pizol zum wandern eingemietet....Naja, so wird es wohl mehr Füsse hoch, Bier trinken, Grillen, Raclette essen, anstatt 5 Seen Wanderung, Pizol Gletscher Wanderung. 
Aber was solls wird schon lustig werden  

PS mit etwas Pech, oder Glück können wir ne Schneeballschlacht machen


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Am Sonntag ne Tour, dann Fressen?



Warum nicht! Sonntag soll das Wetter etwas besser werden. Die Trails jedoch feucht.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. August 2007)

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

morsche zsamme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Warum nicht! Sonntag soll das Wetter etwas besser werden. Die Trails jedoch feucht.



Moin,

/Spitzfindikeitsmodus

Wie werden die Trails denn am Sonntag feucht, wenn das Wetter besser wird?

/Spitzfindigkeitsmodus

 

Würde gerne mitkommen, aber am Sonntag feiern wir im Kreise der nahen Familienangehörigen den 14. Geburtstag meines Erst- und Einziggeborenen (soweit mir bekannt ) nach...


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Würde gerne mitkommen, aber am Sonntag feiern wir im Kreise der nahen Familienangehörigen den 14. Geburtstag meines Erst- und *Einzig*geborenen (soweit mir bekannt ) nach...



sicher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sicher



Nein, deshalb ja gleich die Einschränkung *"(soweit mir bekannt)"*


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2007)

ei gudde, wie? 

Neues zum Wetter, es regnet


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, deshalb ja gleich die Einschränkung *"(soweit mir bekannt)"*



hab ich irgendwie überlesen  

heut bleib ich trocken, bin nämlich mim audo gefahrn. blöder dauerregen, nimm dies :


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neues zum Wetter, es regnet



Hier in MTK/FRA ist es zur Zeit noch weitestgehend trocken...

... ich habe aber heute morgen die Standheizung bemüht und das im August


----------



## fUEL (9. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ei gudde, wie?
> 
> Neues zum Wetter, es regnet


 

Dann mal was zum Schmökern:

http://www.german-a.de/

Die Flame wär vielleicht auch was für Dich.


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Dann mal was zum Schmökern:
> 
> http://www.german-a.de/
> 
> Die Flame wär vielleicht auch was für Dich.



Sieht cool aus, aber irgendwie auch kompliziert mit dem Seil  
Bist du das Teil schon mal gefahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (9. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus, aber irgendwie auch kompliziert mit dem Seil
> Bist du das Teil schon mal gefahren??


 

Noch nicht aber wenn es so geil funktioniert wie die kilo ist das ein Spaßbringer.

Werd sie demnächst mal testen. In der Topversinon 1600 g ist aber für ne 150 er auch beachtlich.

Bräuchte die aber nur in 130, - die wiegt sicher noch mal 50 gr weniger!


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Würde gerne mitkommen, aber am Sonntag feiern wir im Kreise der nahen Familienangehörigen den 14. Geburtstag meines Erst- und Einziggeborenen (soweit mir bekannt ) nach...



Morgen,

sicher? ...dass er von Dir ist...


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2007)

130 wäre perfect, dann passt es auch an mein HT zum Spass haben


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab ich irgendwie überlesen
> 
> heut bleib ich trocken, bin nämlich mim audo gefahrn. blöder dauerregen, nimm dies :





wahltho schrieb:


> Hier in MTK/FRA ist es zur Zeit noch weitestgehend trocken...
> 
> ... ich habe aber heute morgen die Standheizung bemüht und das im August



Also zu meiner Aufbruchszeit waren die Straßen alle naß. Die Schuhe sind schmutzig geworden, aber nicht naß.  Erschreckend fand ich, dass die Straßenbeleuchtung noch an war!


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2007)

@ Arachne

habe mir gerade deine Bilder von KH angeschaut. sieht sehr schön aus. Werde mich bei meinem nächsten Besuch in D mal dort umschauen müssen 

Frage gibt es eine gute Karte von dem Gebiet, wo diese Strecken eingezeichnet sind?

S.


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2007)

Standheizung, Strassenbeleuchtung, nasse Strassen ...... Hilfe ich habe den Sommer verschlafen  

Und dabei hab ich nur etwas Rotwein getrunken ..... Ich sach ja die Atomkraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> habe mir gerade deine Bilder von KH angeschaut. sieht sehr schön aus. Werde mich bei meinem nächsten Besuch in D mal dort umschauen müssen
> 
> ...



In den magic maps sind sie eingezeichnet (digitale Karten). Es gibt aber auch brauchbare Papierkarten!  Ich bevorzuge die Karten eines Kartographie-Verlages aus Niedernhausen. Bekommst Du hier in der Gegend auch in vielen Bikeshops (gelber Hintergrund, grüner Rahmen). Ich schau heute Abend mal, wie der Verlag genau heißt.


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ei gudde, wie?
> 
> Neues zum Wetter, es regnet



Hättest Du ruhig behalten können:

Grund für den massiven Anstieg des Rheins in Baden- Württemberg sind die starken Regenfälle in der Schweiz. Die Schweizer Nachrichtenagentur SDA bezeichnete sie als "schwerste Unwetter seit zwei Jahren".


----------



## habkeinnick (9. August 2007)

morsche


----------



## powderJO (9. August 2007)

ist bei euch nicht ein wettergott dabei, der mir sagen kann, wie es nächste woche in den dolomiten wird. merde, habe jetzt schon tausend wetterseiten abgeklappert und überall das gleiche: die vorhersagen ändern sich von minute zu minute. mal siehts gut aus, dann wieder total düster. ich will endlich mal wieder eine woche am stück in schönen wetter biken. aber woooooooooo?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,



Morgen eine Tour, oder einfach nur so "Morgen" im Sinne von Moin 



Arachne schrieb:


> sicher? ...dass er von Dir ist...



Also lass' es mich so formulieren: Einen Vaterschaftstest habe ich nicht gemacht, aber es gibt da eine Reihe von körperlichen und geistigen Übereinstimmungen, die mich eigentlich ziemlich zuversichtlich stimmen, dass es mein leiblicher Sohn ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morsche



Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist bei euch nicht ein wettergott dabei, der mir sagen kann, wie es nächste woche in den dolomiten wird. merde, habe jetzt schon tausend wetterseiten abgeklappert und überall das gleiche: die vorhersagen ändern sich von minute zu minute. mal siehts gut aus, dann wieder total düster.


Ich würde diese Vorhersagen mal als "wechselhaft" interpretieren.


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hättest Du ruhig behalten können:
> 
> Grund für den massiven Anstieg des Rheins in Baden- Württemberg sind die starken Regenfälle in der Schweiz. Die Schweizer Nachrichtenagentur SDA bezeichnete sie als "schwerste Unwetter seit zwei Jahren".



Obacht, da kommt noch mehr ....... bis zu 140l/qm werden erwartet bis Morgen  

Und die Berge rutschen das es kracht und wir gehen wandern am WE


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist bei euch nicht ein wettergott dabei, der mir sagen kann, wie es nächste woche in den dolomiten wird. merde, habe jetzt schon tausend wetterseiten abgeklappert und überall das gleiche: die vorhersagen ändern sich von minute zu minute. mal siehts gut aus, dann wieder total düster. ich will endlich mal wieder eine woche am stück in schönen wetter biken. aber woooooooooo?




Provence / Cote D'Azur

www.lelavandou.eu
Da hat es sehr viele schöne Bikemöglichkeiten im Massif des Maures und im Massif de L'Estérel.

Oder ins Tessin, dann kannst du nach Süden ausweichen wenn es schlecht wird. Vom Tessin sind es dann nur ca. 2 Std. bis finale ligure ....


----------



## powderJO (9. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich würde diese Vorhersagen mal als "wechselhaft" interpretieren.



wechselhaft zwischen wolken und sonne fände ich ja ok. aber irgendwie geht diesen sommer wechselhaft meist so aus, dass es nur zwischen nieselregen und starkregen wechselt.  




			
				mzaskar schrieb:
			
		

> Provence / Cote D'Azur. Da hat es sehr viele schöne Bikemöglichkeiten im Massif des Maures und im Massif de L'Estérel.





			
				mzaskar schrieb:
			
		

> finale ligure



stimmt. provence und finale sind super zum biken. war über ostern an der cote d'azur (ramatuelle). ist immer ein perfekter saisoneinstieg für uns. und in finale war ich auch schon dieses jahr - auch relativ früh (märz). so früh, dass wir zwei tage im schnee biken konnten. 

aber dieses mal würde ich schon gerne in die "richtigen" berge. am liebsten halt bei sonne ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen eine Tour, oder einfach nur so "Morgen" im Sinne von Moin



Letzteres.  Das derzeitige Wetter verleitet mich erstmal zu keiner Tourenplanung an Tagen die verregnet sein sollen.



wahltho schrieb:


> Also lass' es mich so formulieren: Einen Vaterschaftstest habe ich nicht gemacht, aber es gibt da eine Reihe von körperlichen und geistigen Übereinstimmungen, die mich eigentlich ziemlich zuversichtlich stimmen, dass es mein leiblicher Sohn ist


----------



## powderJO (9. August 2007)

wie ist es eigentlich bei taunustrails wenn es so bleiben sollte? bleiben die trails dann dennoch alle drin oder wird die strecke irgendwie angepasst?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Letzteres.  Das derzeitige Wetter verleitet mich erstmal zu keiner Tourenplanung an Tagen die verregnet sein sollen.



Morgen soll eigentlich nicht sssooo vvviiieeelll regnen. Morgen werde ich auf jeden Fall biken


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2007)

So liebe Plauscher,

ich verlasse dann mal die illustre Runde und mache mich auf in die Berge  
Ich hoffe das Wetter lässt uns auch noch etwas wandern und nicht nur auf der Terrasse sitzen und Bier trinken  
Bis Montag und viel Spass  beim Biken im Taunus

Tschö mit Ö oder wie der Schweizer sagt Tschau zäme


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So liebe Plauscher,
> 
> ich verlasse dann mal die illustre Runde und mache mich auf in die Berge
> Ich hoffe das Wetter lässt uns auch noch etwas wandern und nicht nur auf der Terrasse sitzen und Bier trinken
> ...



Viel Spaß, laß Dich nicht wegschwemmen!


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, laß Dich nicht wegschwemmen!


Siehst du ja dann, wenn ich  Wiesbaden vorbeischwimme


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Siehst du ja dann, wenn ich  Wiesbaden vorbeischwimme



Ruf kurz vor Wiesbaden an, dann können wir uns ja mal kurz treffen. Richte es aber bitte so ein, dass Du zwischen Mo-Fr, 10-20 Uhr hier eintriffst.


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> wie ist es eigentlich bei taunustrails wenn es so bleiben sollte? bleiben die trails dann dennoch alle drin oder wird die strecke irgendwie angepasst?



nix da ! ihr müsst durch alles durch, notfalls schiebend  

wenns denn mal aufhört mit dem regen und ein paar tage trocken bleibt, gibts auch nur noch wenige matschlöcher.
seit erst mal froh, dass die tt nicht diesen sonntag schon ist


----------



## powderJO (9. August 2007)

geschoben wird nicht. basta. (sag ich jetzt mal so ). hoffe aber, dass es nicht sooo arg wird - werde ja (wenn sich noch ein ort mit halbwegs annehmbarem wetter findet) eine komplette tourenwoche in den beinen haben vor sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> wie ist es eigentlich bei taunustrails wenn es so bleiben sollte? bleiben die trails dann dennoch alle drin oder wird die strecke irgendwie angepasst?


Bleibt nicht viel übrig. Bei 40% Gesamttrailanteil würde ja fast die halbe Strecke wegfallen.  Aber das Wetter wird eh gut.


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

könnte sich mal einer der hier anwesenden singles um die junge dame kümmern ?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3952990#post3952990


----------



## Deifel (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> könnte sich mal einer der hier anwesenden singles um die junge dame kümmern ?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3952990#post3952990



Du Schelm !


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

war ja klar, dass du dich als erster dem jungen sündigen ding annehmen wirst


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> könnte sich mal einer der hier anwesenden singles um die junge dame kümmern ?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3952990#post3952990



Aaaarkooonis

In meinem Alter würde ich mich pädophil fühlen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> könnte sich mal einer der hier anwesenden singles um die junge dame kümmern ?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3952990#post3952990



Hähh? - Wieso nur Singles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hähh? - Wieso nur Singles



will ja hier keinen reinreiten  

wenn ich so länger drüber nachdenke, gibts hier ja gar nicht sooo viele singles, oder ? mir fallen da spontan nur 4 ein, von denen einer schon angst hat


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aaaarkooonis
> 
> In meinem Alter würde ich mich pädophil fühlen...



noch ein paar jahre, dann präsentierst du ganz stolz so eine junge errungenschaft ohne schlechtes gewissen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch ein paar jahre, dann präsentierst du ganz stolz so eine junge errungenschaft ohne schlechtes gewissen



Warum auch nicht


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht



eben. gibt ja genug prominente vorbilder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> eben. gibt ja genug prominente vorbilder



Je oller, desto doller


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch ein paar jahre, dann präsentierst du ganz stolz so eine junge errungenschaft ohne schlechtes gewissen





wahltho schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht



Habt ihr mal versucht mit einem so jungen Ding zu quatschen? Ich hatte mal `ne Freundin, die war auch recht jung, allerdings nicht ganz so jung. Die kannte nicht mal Supertramp!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal versucht mit einem so jungen Ding zu quatschen? Ich hatte mal `ne Freundin, die war auch recht jung, allerdings nicht ganz so jung. Die kannte nicht mal Supertramp!!!!!!! :heul



Wer hat denn hier was von Konversation gesagt?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal versucht mit einem so jungen Ding zu quatschen? Ich hatte mal `ne Freundin, die war auch recht jung, allerdings nicht ganz so jung. Die kannte nicht mal Supertramp!!!!!!! :heul



In dem alter Quatsch man noch nicht, die wollen Aktion


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> In dem alter Quatsch man noch nicht, die wollen Aktion



Zwei alte Säcke, ein Gedanke


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer hat denn hier was von Konversation gesagt?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> In dem alter Quatsch man noch nicht, die wollen Aktion



drei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> drei ...



Genau: Beziehungstechnisch gesehen hättest Du ja gelegentlich "Tagesfreizeit"


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer hat denn hier was von Konversation gesagt?





Lucafabian schrieb:


> In dem alter Quatsch man noch nicht, die wollen Aktion



Träumer!


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau: Beziehungstechnisch gesehen hättest Du ja gelegentlich "Tagesfreizeit"



sogar mehr als das ... aber ich hab ja samstag schon was vor, wird also nix ...


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sogar mehr als das ... aber ich hab ja samstag schon was vor, wird also nix ...



Wer ist hier der Angsthase? Ich sage wenigstens von Anfang an, dass das nichts für mich wäre!


----------



## powderJO (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> drei ...



4.  hatte den thread auch gesehen, aber da keine bilder dabei waren ... tzt


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer ist hier der Angsthase? Ich sage wenigstens von Anfang an, dass das nichts für mich wäre!



da will man euch jäger mal auf freiwild im angrenzenden revier aufmerksam machen und dann sowas ...
 
ein fux ist revier- und partnertreu  , merkt euch das


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> 4.  hatte den thread auch gesehen, aber da keine bilder dabei waren ... tzt



was machste jetzt ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein fux ist revier- und partnertreu  , merkt euch das



Fux Du hast die Gans gestohlen, gib' sie wieder her, gib sie wieder her, sonst geh' ich den Jäger holen...


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was machste jetzt ?



Schon 60 Aufrufe!!!  Unfassbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was machste jetzt ?



bin dann mal weg  



.
.
.














wenn jetzt meine freundin mitliest gibt's nachher wieder haue. auweh.


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schon 60 Aufrufe!!!  Unfassbar...



das werden sicher noch schneller mehr als das hochwasser im rhein heute steigt


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das werden sicher noch schneller mehr als das hochwasser im rhein heute steigt



...und dann ist es doch ein fake...


----------



## arkonis (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein fux ist revier- und partnertreu  , merkt euch das


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und dann ist es doch ein fake...



tja, bilder von jungen blonden damen gibts nunmal wie sand am meer  

aber er/sie/es kommt ja sicher bald zum awb ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. August 2007)

Leute, Leute.   Wenn sie wirklich mal hier rein schauen sollte, dann macht sie den Thread sicher schnell wieder zu. Ist echt immer wieder unglaublich wie ein das Posting einer jungen Frau die Gemüter hier erhitzt. Als Frau hat mans anscheinend echt schwer, wenn man tatsächlich nur Leute zum Biken sucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und dann ist es doch ein fake...



die schaut so lieb, das kann gar kein fake sein...


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

nur zum biken ? samstag abend  

ahhh, nightride. jetzt hab ichs


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

wurde zeit, dass hier mal wieder schwung in die bude kommt. das wetter ist schon traurig genug


----------



## Maggo (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur zum biken ? samstag abend
> 
> ahhh, nightride. jetzt hab ichs


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur zum biken ? samstag abend
> ...



Wollte ich eben auch fragen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> *wurde zeit, dass hier mal wieder schwung in die bude kommt. das wetter ist schon traurig genug *


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

FRA meldet stundenlangen Dauerregen...


----------



## powderJO (9. August 2007)

ich schau aus meinen bürofenster auf die ganze taunuskette. eben sah es mal für 5 minuten so aus, als könne es aufreißen. war aber nix ...


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich schau aus meinen bürofenster auf die ganze taunuskette



du siehst die taunusberge  
glückwunsch


----------



## powderJO (9. August 2007)

ja. finde den blick auch schÃ¶n â auch wenn es mir hin und wieder dank dem blick so gar nicht gelingen will, mich auf meinen job zu konzentrieren. wÃ¼rde dann halt bei jedem blick aus dem fenster gerne sofort los und auf's bike. 

aber bevor ich in das bÃ¼ro gezogen bin war's mit der konzentration auch nicht viel besser - da habe ich direkt auf die brauerei gestarrt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

Wiesbaden meldet Regen; seit einigen Stunden schon...


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ja. finde den blick auch schön  auch wenn es mir hin und wieder dank dem blick so gar nicht gelingen will, mich auf meinen job zu konzentrieren. würde dann halt bei jedem blick aus dem fenster gerne sofort los und auf's bike.
> 
> aber bevor ich in das büro gezogen bin war's mit der konzentration auch nicht viel besser - da habe ich direkt auf die brauerei gestarrt ...



ich finde es nach wie vor erstaunlich, dass du *heute* den taunus sehen kannst


----------



## powderJO (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> *heute*



die blonde dame hat mich irgendwie abgelenkt wie es aussieht. aber doch - auch heute kam ab und zu mal ein teil des taunus in sicht (eher die konturen ahnen). so gegen 16.oo dachte ich sogar mal kurz daran, heute abend eine runde zu drehen ... das hatte sich dann aber nach 5  minuten wieder erledigt. jetzt hoffe ich, halbwegs trocken bis nach hause zu kommen ...


----------



## habkeinnick (9. August 2007)

ich hoffe ja auch immer das mich mal ne nette am fuchsi anspricht  

fahr ja schon extra nicht mehr mit dem gerd  aber wirklich geholfen hat das auch nicht *lachweg*


----------



## habkeinnick (9. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich finde es nach wie vor erstaunlich, dass du *heute* den taunus sehen kannst



*wundermit* ich kann noch nicht mal die paar hundert meter bis zum anspacher kopf schauen...alles neblig und nass hier...vom feldi ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. August 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ hkn: biste schon probegefahren?


----------



## habkeinnick (9. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



gude CR - danke noch mal für gestern. und ich habe tatsächlich was gelernt  

bei gelegenheit gleich mal noch einwenig werkzeug bestellen.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ hkn: biste schon probegefahren?



klar im vollregenschutz über extrem nasse waldwege *scherz* nee, das wetter animiert mich nicht wirklich zum biken


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. August 2007)

freut mich wenn de was gelernt hast  z.b. das Handschuhe vor Blutungen Schützen könnten 
mich animiert das auch nicht zum biken, aber zum putzen is das Wetter schon ok...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. August 2007)

Falls es wen interessiert


----------



## habkeinnick (9. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> freut mich wenn de was gelernt hast  z.b. das Handschuhe vor Blutungen Schützen könnten
> mich animiert das auch nicht zum biken, aber zum putzen is das Wetter schon ok...



genau, deswegen haste dir ja auch erstmal dein kettenblatt in nen finger gehauen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. August 2007)

So, war eben mein repariertes Laufrad wieder holen und hab davor mal einen Schlenker Ã¼ber den Hibike-SSV gemacht und mir ein paar RF-Handschuhe geholt. *Unsere Enduristen und die, die es werden wollen kÃ¶nnte interessieren, daÃ da der DT EndurorÃ¤der EX 1750 fÃ¼r ich glaub 399 â¬ rumhÃ¤ngt.*


----------



## Lucafabian (9. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So, war eben mein repariertes Laufrad wieder holen und hab davor mal einen Schlenker über den Hibike-SSV gemacht und mir ein paar RF-Handschuhe geholt. *Unsere Enduristen und die, die es werden wollen könnte interessieren, daß da der DT Enduroräder EX 1750 für ich glaub 399  rumhängt.*



Sag das das nicht stimmt, wie lange haben die noch auf


----------



## Lucafabian (9. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So, war eben mein repariertes Laufrad wieder holen und hab davor mal einen Schlenker über den Hibike-SSV gemacht und mir ein paar RF-Handschuhe geholt. *Unsere Enduristen und die, die es werden wollen könnte interessieren, daß da der DT Enduroräder EX 1750 für ich glaub 999  rumhängt.*




Lösch nden Beitrag, wenn das jemand sieht


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So, war eben mein repariertes Laufrad wieder holen und hab davor mal einen Schlenker über den Hibike-SSV gemacht und mir ein paar RF-Handschuhe geholt. *Unsere Enduristen und die, die es werden wollen könnte interessieren, daß da der DT Enduroräder EX 1750 für ich glaub 399  rumhängt.*





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sag das das nicht stimmt, wie lange haben die noch auf





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lösch nden Beitrag, wenn das jemand sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ hkn: biste schon probegefahren?



Meinst Du es fährt jetzt noch???


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Falls es wen interessiert



Poste doch auch mal ein Detailbild von Deinen Feilarbeiten an der Kassette. Oder hast Du noch nicht gefeilt?


----------



## habkeinnick (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meinst Du es fährt jetzt noch???




bestimmt, gab ja auch gleich noch schaltung einstellen gratis dazu...und ich war ja dabei zur aufsicht


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bestimmt, gab ja auch gleich noch schaltung einstellen gratis dazu...und ich war ja dabei zur aufsicht



achso, ok, wenn Du das alles kontrolliert hast!  

...ooohhh, bin ich heute aber bitterböse....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sag das das nicht stimmt, wie lange haben die noch auf


Noch 21 min und morgen wieder ab 16 Uhr. Ist aber die Westerbachstraße ein Stück weiter runter, erkennbar an der Flagge.


----------



## fUEL (9. August 2007)

Wir waren draussen, es war naß.

es hat auch nicht zwischendrin weniger geregnet.

es gab auch keine trockenen Stellen.

auf dem Weg vom sandplacken zum Heidenstock gibt es mehrere 15 m lange Pfützen, die den gesamten Weg einnehmen.

Am Bleibeskopf war es richtig schön bei dem Wetter, hab da einige sehr schöne Spitzkehren zum Hinterradversetzen gefunden.Auf dem blauen Weg runter zur Hohemark ist an der Baumstelle ( wo man den -Baumumfahren muß)  an Fahren bei dieser Nässe nicht zu denken, da man direkt in parallel zur Fahrrichtung laufende Wurzeln einfährt. 
Sonst prima der Trail.
Der Trail hinter dem Sandplacken runter steht 20 cm hoch voll Wasser auf der kompletten Läne ein Bach.
Steinchenweg war schön zu fahren.

Die erste Stunde war der Horror, weil ich neue Reifen drauf hatte die waren so slippy, daß ich am Liebsten wieder zum Reifenwechsel heimgefahren wäre.

Alles in allem bis auf die Schwimmflügel trotzdem schön gewesen und wurde lediglich  durch die heiße Dusche noch getoppt.


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

ich habe für mein Frechsein heute Abend eine Ausrede:

Ich hatte bis eben einen Techniker hier (die brauchen immer eine Komplettbetreuung: Teile halten, Schrauben auffangen, Werkzeug reichen, zeigen wie es richtig geht, testen, testen, testen, ...) und muß gleich noch 20km im Regen und bei Dunkelheit radeln...


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> auf dem Weg vom sandplacken zum Heidenstock gibt es mehrere 15 m lange Pfützen, die den gesamten Weg einnehmen.
> ...



Bunnyhop?!


----------



## fUEL (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bunnyhop?!


Lapptop leer, sch...e


----------



## habkeinnick (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich habe für mein Frechsein heute Abend eine Ausrede:
> 
> Ich hatte bis eben einen Techniker hier (die brauchen immer eine Komplettbetreuung: Teile halten, Schrauben auffangen, Werkzeug reichen, zeigen wie es richtig geht, testen, testen, testen, ...) und muß gleich noch 20km im Regen und bei Dunkelheit radeln...



du und frech? wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (9. August 2007)

frage: hat jemand die MetroGuide Europe für Garmin?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> *Unsere Enduristen und die, die es werden wollen könnte interessieren, daß da der DT Enduroräder EX 1750 für ich glaub 399  rumhängt.*


Wenn ich so den Preis auf der Hompage sehe, könnte es sich dabei auch um den Stückpreis des Hinterrades gehandelt haben.


----------



## wondermike (9. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Falls es wen interessiert



Heute nicht. Die Hormonwallungen. Du weißt schon...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wenn ich so den Preis auf der Hompage sehe, könnte es sich dabei auch um den Stückpreis des Hinterrades gehandelt haben.



Das wär dann aber zu teuer...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> frage: hat jemand die MetroGuide Europe für Garmin?



Nur den City Navigator NT 9


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bunnyhop?!



bei 15m langen Pfützen aber ein high-speed-Bunnyhopp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2007)

GN8 - Irgendwie macht mich dieses Schei$$wetter total müde


----------



## Arachne (9. August 2007)

Endlich zu Hause!  Und das sogar trocken, bis auf wenige Schmutzspritzer. Ich wäre aber trotzdem lieber bei Helligkeit gefahren, auch wenn es da noch regnete! An den schattigeren Stellen habe ich teilweise gar nichts mehr gesehen. Komisch, vor fünfzehn Jahren habe ich mir da noch überhaupt gar keine Gedanken drüber gemacht... 

Gute Nacht, Thomas!


----------



## caroka (9. August 2007)

Fünf Seiten..... ich sag schon ma
GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. August 2007)

Hab ich gelacht.    Ist die Magura nicht fürs bremsen zuständig.  
*fallmimgrinseninsbett*


----------



## habkeinnick (10. August 2007)

GN8

so genug gesch***t - bettchen ruft. allen plauschern einen schönen guten morgen


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2007)

moin !


----------



## Milass (10. August 2007)

Hey, ich komm naechsten Donnerstag ausm Urlaub wieder und wollt mich mal nach dem Wetter erkundigen


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Hey, ich komm naechsten Donnerstag ausm Urlaub wieder und wollt mich mal nach dem Wetter erkundigen



vergiss es, bleib wo du bist


----------



## Milass (10. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> vergiss es, bleib wo du bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. August 2007)

Milass schrieb:


>



noch schlimmer, da wo du bist


----------



## Milass (10. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch schlimmer, da wo du bist



Heiss und Trocken


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Heiss und Trocken



zu heiß ist nix für mich. trocken ist doch ok  

na ja, bis du wieder kommst, ist es hier hoffentlich auch wieder trockener ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

Moin,

regnet zwar gerade nicht mehr. Es ist aber tierische neblig draussen...


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2007)

nebel find ich immer ganz cool. hat sowas mystisches  
am liebsten natürlich beim biken in den wäldern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> am liebsten natürlich beim biken in den wäldern



... und ohne Autos ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

Tja ab Liederbach war es dann wieder ein leichter Landregen und in FRA regnet es wieder schön gleichmässig


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja ab Liederbach war es dann wieder ein leichter Landregen und in FRA regnet es wieder schön gleichmässig



wenn man auch so spät auf a***** fährt  

ich guck mir jetzt vor dem start immer den regenradar zu hause an und wenn´s rund um ffm blau ist, lass ich es halt bleiben ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn man auch so spät auf a***** fährt



Tja, ich geniesse eben die Schulferien 



wissefux schrieb:


> ich guck mir jetzt vor dem start immer den regenradar zu hause an und wenn´s rund um ffm blau ist, lass ich es halt bleiben ...



Ne, ne heute hätte ich mir 'eh keine Wahl gelassen...

... heute war Bike angesagt


----------



## arkonis (10. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur den City Navigator NT 9


 
ahso, ich habe nämlich von der Möglichkeit gehört dem MetroGuide 
Routingfähigkeiten zu geben. Das sollte dann dem CityNavi entsprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. August 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## Arachne (10. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher



Mahlzeit hkn!

(@wahltho: bin für Dich eingesprungen!  )


----------



## habkeinnick (10. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mahlzeit hkn!
> 
> (@wahltho: bin für Dich eingesprungen!  )



so gut wie du hätte ich es auch gern mal...puh, nur stress heut schon wieder...


----------



## Arachne (10. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so gut wie du hätte ich es auch gern mal...puh, nur stress heut schon wieder...



Wieso habe ich es gut???  Bist Du nicht auch zu Hause?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mahlzeit hkn!
> 
> (@wahltho: bin für Dich eingesprungen!  )




Ist ok, war gerade  zu Tisch


----------



## fUEL (10. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist ok, war gerade zu Tisch


 

Hi Thomas - immer noch kein Foto von dem Argon???

@ lugga schau mal im Fred der 22jährigen ............ sorry für die Waden.... ......Du verkraftest das ....aber das Weiß vom Verband und das Branding hat mich irgendwie an Präsis Geburtstagskuchen erinnert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Thomas - immer noch kein Foto von dem Argon??



Gibt ja auch bisher keins vom FR 

Ich glaube ich muss wirklich mal Fotos machen 

Kater ist glaube ich bisher der Einzige, der es auf der Jungfernfahrt zu Gesicht bekommen hat...


----------



## powderJO (10. August 2007)

hi,

wollte nur noch schnell die antwort auf meine fragen von gestern liefern. nach ausgiebigem, verzweifeltem  studium sÃ¤mtlicher weltweit verfÃ¼gbarer wetterdaten ;-) haben wir uns entschlossen mal wieder zum gardasee zu fahren. juhuu. 
falls noch jemand einen "denmÃ¼sstihrunbedingtfahren-tipp" habt â immer her damit.


----------



## powderJO (10. August 2007)

habe übrigens vor 3, 4 wochen eine fußballmannschaft! beim kondi-training mit dem bike am fuchstanz gesehen. einer der jungs hatte ein rotes nicolai argon mit rohloff-nabe. sah sehr cool und irgendwie auch gefährlich aus. war das einer von euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... einer der jungs hatte ein rotes nicolai argon mit rohloff-nabe. sah sehr cool und irgendwie auch gefährlich aus. war das einer von euch?



Mein Argon RoCC ist rot mit weissen Decals, einer weissen Fox F80 X und schwarzer Speedhub...

... ich spiele allerdings kein Fussball


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> @ lugga schau mal im Fred der 22jährigen ............ sorry für die Waden.... ......Du verkraftest das ....aber das Weiß vom Verband und das Branding hat mich irgendwie an Präsis Geburtstagskuchen erinnert.



Habs gelesen...und was geschrieben...so bin ich halt


----------



## habkeinnick (10. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich es gut???  Bist Du nicht auch zu Hause?!



naja...schon...aber zur zeit schon ziemlich stressig...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habs gelesen...und was geschrieben...so bin ich halt



das stimmt das du bist wie du bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habs gelesen...und was geschrieben...so bin ich halt



 Der Post hätte von mir sein können...

.... aber die junge Dame ist überhaupt nicht mein Typ


----------



## arkonis (10. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Post hätte von mir sein können...
> 
> .... aber die junge Dame ist überhaupt nicht mein Typ


Luca du Chamuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> .... aber die junge Dame ist überhaupt nicht mein Typ



doppel  - meiner auch nicht


----------



## fUEL (10. August 2007)

Noch 20 Tage.....


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Noch 20 Tage.....



stimmt, dann gibts endlich wieder kohle


----------



## fUEL (10. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt, dann gibts endlich wieder kohle


 

und noch mehr zum Feiern...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2007)

Bei uns scheint die Sonne und es ist übelst warm...


----------



## fUEL (10. August 2007)

Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 


Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 

Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 


Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage 
Noch 20 Tage

noch 20 Tage


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Noch 20 Tage
> 
> noch 20 Tage



Na komm, raus mit der Sprache, was dauert noch 20 Tage???



Bitte, bitte sag jetzt das das FR in 20 Tage kommt


----------



## fUEL (10. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Na komm, raus mit der Sprache, was dauert noch 20 Tage???
> 
> 
> 
> Bitte, bitte sag jetzt das das FR in 20 Tage kommt


 

Das könnt sein, war aber was anderes gemeint; heut is mein neuer fuel rahmen gekommen. Mittwoch is des bike wieder im Einsatz.


in 20 Tagen hat der Fred hier 1 ten Geburtstag ......


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2007)

ach so, 20 Tage wäre auch schon zu spät für Tirol, dann doch erst danach.


----------



## fUEL (10. August 2007)

Mit dem FR hatten wir Liefertermin 36 kw bestätigt bekommen. Es wird also denke ich Mitte September so weit sein, daß Du weiter basteln darfst.

Also nicht rauchen -- weiter sparen..........

Denke werd mal nächste woche nachhaken, wann das Teil jetzt wirklich fertig wird.

Könnt sein, daß es schneller geht, weil ich ohne Decals bestellt habe, da die den Schattendruck nicht machen wollen, mach ich den selbst.

Werd noch mal bei Christian nachfragen ob die Teile da sind.....damit es zu keinen verzögerungen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. August 2007)

Ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (10. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!



Mahlzeit Gresi!


----------



## fUEL (10. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!


 
Ei gude übrigens mit den Schrauber..... beitrag neulich war de Maggo gemeint, der fragte wegen seiner Kette ......... nicht Du oder hkn - Das war Zufall das ihr auch so ein Thema hattet.

Was is eigentlich mit Deinem Bike wo feilst Du denn dran rum??? und vor allem:Warum???


----------



## arkonis (10. August 2007)

yuhu ich hab geschaft MetroGuide rountingfähig zu machen
ist gar nicht so schwer und kostet nichts:

http://www.gpswiki.de/dwiki/hersteller/metroguiderouting


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das könnt sein, war aber was anderes gemeint; heut is mein neuer fuel rahmen gekommen. Mittwoch is des bike wieder im Einsatz.



Was war denn mit Deinem fuel? 

Bin wieder zu Hause.

 Hab' noch 'ne trailige Runde um den Staufen gedreht. Die Trails sind allerdings unerstaunlicherweise noch recht feucht...


----------



## fUEL (10. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was war denn mit Deinem fuel?
> 
> Bin wieder zu Hause.
> 
> Hab' noch 'ne trailige Runde um den Staufen gedreht. Die Trails sind allerdings unerstaunlicherweise noch recht feucht...


 
Lackriß am Sitzrohr, der sich beim  Einfedern immer aufweitete.

Hersteller hat das bike daraufhin still gelegt sozusagen ( Fahrverbot) und einen neuen Rahmen versprochen; nun ist er da........

Schon ärgerlich, wenn man damit nur 900 km gefahren ist.

Aber bei so nen Rahmenbruch könnte es durchaus auch wehtun hinterher; deshalb besser so.

Dolomiten waren halt  zuweilen ein wenig heftig. Das vorherige fuel hat nie Probleme mit dem Rahmen gemacht......... aber Pech haben kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Lackriß am Sitzrohr, der sich beim  Einfedern immer aufweitete.
> 
> Hersteller hat das bike daraufhin still gelegt sozusagen ( Fahrverbot) ...
> 
> ... Schon ärgerlich, wenn man damit nur 900 km gefahren ist.



Ohje


----------



## Arachne (10. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Lackriß am Sitzrohr, der sich beim  Einfedern immer aufweitete.
> 
> Hersteller hat das bike daraufhin still gelegt sozusagen ( Fahrverbot) und einen neuen Rahmen versprochen; nun ist er da........
> 
> ...



Falls ich es noch nicht (oft genug) erwähnte: irgendwie bin ich froh, noch das alte Modell zu fahren!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Falls ich es noch nicht (oft genug) erwähnte: irgendwie bin ich froh, noch das alte Modell zu fahren!



Falls ich es noch nicht erwähnte: Ich fühle mich in meiner Einstellung, dass Carbon bei tragenden Bike-Teilen nicht das Material meiner Wahl ist, immer mehr bestärkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2007)

So wieder zurück 400hm/12km  Hab auch ein paar Bilder gemacht, vielleicht später...


Fragt mal den Nils wie es war, der hat auf Rückfahrt durchgehend gegrinst und ständig unglaublich gesagt  


muß duschen...


----------



## Maggo (10. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So wieder zurück 400hm/12km  Hab auch ein paar Bilder gemacht, vielleicht später...
> 
> 
> Fragt mal den Nils wie es war, der hat auf Rückfahrt durchgehend gegrinst und ständig unglaublich gesagt
> ...



wo wart ihr säcke? wovon kam sein grinsen? was meint er mit unglaublich? warum dirfte ich nicht mit? ich geh jetzt zum fischerfest mir einen ansaufen.


----------



## wondermike (10. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Falls ich es noch nicht erwähnte: Ich fühle mich in meiner Einstellung, dass Carbon bei tragenden Bike-Teilen nicht das Material meiner Wahl ist, immer mehr bestärkt



Falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt habe: auf so einen Trek-Carbon-Seelenverkäufer würde ich mich nie im Leben draufsetzen. Wieviele von den Teilen müssen eigentlich noch kaputtgehen?

Ach ja, n'Abend zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt habe: auf so einen Trek-Carbon-Seelenverkäufer würde ich mich nie im Leben draufsetzen. Wieviele von den Teilen müssen eigentlich noch kaputtgehen?



Ich wollte es ja zumindest noch höflich und dezent formulieren, aber Wondermike ist wohl eher für die direkte Art 

Ach ja, N'Abend Wondermike


----------



## wondermike (10. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich wollte es ja zumindest noch höflich und dezent formulieren, aber Wondermike ist wohl eher für die direkte Art



Hast Du voll und ganz erfasst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wieviele von den Teilen müssen eigentlich noch kaputtgehen?



Ich befürchte leider, dass die Bekehrung erst dann einsetzt, wenn einer der Carbon-Ritter persönlich Schaden nimmt, weil eines der Teile im fahrenden Betrieb kaputtgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Falls ich es noch nicht erwähnte: Ich fühle mich in meiner Einstellung, dass Carbon bei tragenden Bike-Teilen nicht das Material meiner Wahl ist, immer mehr bestärkt





wondermike schrieb:


> Falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt habe: auf so einen Trek-Carbon-Seelenverkäufer würde ich mich nie im Leben draufsetzen. Wieviele von den Teilen müssen eigentlich noch kaputtgehen?
> 
> Ach ja, n'Abend zusammen.



Hallo ihr Ahnungslosen, ewig Gestrigen...

Mir ist noch nie Carbon kaputt gegangen!  

Und nach Auskunft von Bikehändlern gehen Alu-Komponenten öfter kaputt als solche aus Carbon!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt habe: auf so einen Trek-Carbon-Seelenverkäufer würde ich mich nie im Leben draufsetzen. Wieviele von den Teilen müssen eigentlich noch kaputtgehen?


Und das sagt ein Bergwerk-Fahrer...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir ist noch nie Carbon kaputt gegangen!



Ääähhh, Gerd - Hallo? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast Du auch schon den zweiten Rahmen an Deinem fuel und jetzt war auch wieder eine Verklebung los, oder?  



Arachne schrieb:


> Und nach Auskunft von Bikehändlern gehen Alu-Komponenten öfter kaputt als solche aus Carbon!



Vielleicht gibt es auch einfach um ein Vielfaches mehr Alu-Komponenten als solche aus Carbon 

Sicherlich gibt es aber auch bei Bike-Teilen jede Menge Schrott, der aus Alu gefertigt wird. Ich sag' ja nicht, dass jedes Teil/Bike aus Alu gleich qualitativ gut ist


----------



## Arachne (10. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ääähhh, Gerd - Hallo? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast Du auch schon den zweiten Rahmen an Deinem fuel und jetzt war auch wieder eine Verklebung los, oder?



Genau, dass Carbon war nie kaputt! 



wahltho schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es auch einfach um ein Vielfaches mehr Alu-Komponenten als solche aus Carbon
> 
> Sicherlich gibt es aber auch bei Bike-Teilen jede Menge Schrott, der aus Alu gefertigt wird...



Die Aussage der Bikehändler, mit denen ich bisher über soetwas sprach, würde keinen Sinn machen, wenn sie nicht prozentual gemeint gewesen wäre. Ich muß aber zugeben, dass ich da nicht so genau nachgebohrt habe...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Aussage der Bikehändler, mit denen ich bisher über soetwas sprach, würde keinen Sinn machen, wenn sie nicht prozentual gemeint gewesen wäre. Ich muß aber zugeben, dass ich da nicht so genau nachgebohrt habe...



  

Glaubenskriege dieser Art haben noch nie zu irgendwas geführt 

Edit: Ich weiss, dass Wondermike und ich heute angefangen haben


----------



## wondermike (10. August 2007)

Ach was, so'n zünftiger Glaubenskrieg ist doch was Geiles und man liegt damit voll im Trend.







Ich habe übrigens überhaupt nichts gegen Carbon. Ich stelle nur fest, dass diese komischen Trek-Teile dauernd kaputt gehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2007)

So hier sind zwei Fotos, die sind zwar schon schlecht aber Ihr solltet erst mal den Rest sehen 



 



Ich werd kein Fotograf mit dem Foto


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo wart ihr säcke?



Nicht im Taunus, weiter südlich von uns aus   



Maggo schrieb:


> wovon kam sein grinsen?



von den geilen Trails  



Maggo schrieb:


> was meint er mit unglaublich?



unglaublich das es solche Trails hier gibt  



Maggo schrieb:


> warum durfte ich nicht mit?



Du durftest mit, wir sind um 1700 los 
wir wollten aber erstmal die Wege erkunden um dannn auch was vorzeigenswertes zu haben 400hm/12km ist ja noch nicht soviel 



Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt zum fischerfest mir einen ansaufen.




wenn dann aber richtig...

Halt Dir mal den Sonntag frei, aber der müßte komplett frei sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ach was, so'n zünftiger Glaubenskrieg ist doch was Geiles und man liegt damit voll im Trend.



Damit hast Du wohl leider Recht


----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2007)

Carbon ist auch nicht mein Fall. Die Zicke hat ja nen Carbonarsch der ist zwar süß, läßt sich aber nicht richtig reiten 

Tatsächlich ist es auch bei mir meist die Klebestelle und trotzdem jeder wie er will und wie er mag. Fürn richtigen Kerl ders hart mag, taugt das Zeug aber noch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Zicke hat ja nen Carbonarsch der ist zwar süß, läßt sich aber nicht richtig reiten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. August 2007)

is das nicht sogar schon der dritte Rahmen und die zweiten Tretlagergewindeeinsätze?


----------



## Arachne (10. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> is das nicht sogar schon der dritte Rahmen und die zweiten Tretlagergewindeeinsätze?



Es ist der zweite Rahmen, der zweite Hinterbau, die zweite Wippe und die zweite Gabel. Die einzigen Sachen, bei welchen das Material kaputt ging waren die Alu-Wippe, das Alu-Tretlager und die Alu-Gabel. Schade, dass nicht alles aus Carbon ist!  Das bleibt wenigstens ganz.


----------



## wondermike (10. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mein fuel 06 im November 95 bekommen hat jedenfalls mehr Kilometer gesehen, als der Wondermike in den letzten 6 bis 8 Jahren gefahren ist und mich nie im Stich gelassen.



Soso. Bist ja gut informiert.



> Mein fuel 06 im November 95 bekommen hat jedenfalls mehr Kilometer gesehen, als der Wondermike in den letzten 6 bis 8 Jahren gefahren ist und mich nie im Stich gelassen.
> 
> Ergo ist da im Konzept nix negatives zu sagen.



Interessante Logik.



> Bergwerk is ne Pleitefirma und hat keine Erfolge im Rennsport vorzuweisen, die irgendetwas untermauern, was über den Besitzerstolz hinausgeht.



Was hat das jetzt mit irgendwas zu tun?



> Also einfach verstehen wollen daß zu jedem Konzept das passende Bike eine Betrachtung wert ist.



Versteht das hier irgend jemand nicht? Ich will ja wirklich niemandem den Spaß an seinem Bike verderben, aber die Häufung der Ausfälle bei den Trek-Carbon Teilen ist schon wirklich auffällig. Da kannst Du noch so lange Romane schreiben, das kannst Du nicht wegdiskutieren.


----------



## Arachne (10. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier niemanden diffamieren, aber wenn man hinter Gerd herfährt sieht man eindeutig, daß er keine linearen Bewegungen in ein Tretlager einbringt sondern aufgrund seiner Hüftprobleme auch sehr stark seitlich gerichtete Kräfte auf das Tretlager, die Kurbel etc. ausübt.
> 
> Dies ist bedingt durch seine leider nicht optimale -Gesundheit.
> 
> ...



Es hat so schön begonnen und jetzt fängst Du an Unsinn zu reden. Laß das lieber, ich wollte noch nie Objekt Deiner Analysen sein!!!


----------



## wondermike (10. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Häufung der Pleiten bei Bergwer................  brauch wohl nicht weiterzuschreiben.........
> 
> 
> und wenn Du Angst vor Carbon hast darfst Du nur noch auf dem Landweg verreisen, denn in jedem modernen Flugzeug gibt es jed Menge Carbon Teile so wie  in der Formel 1 etc........
> ...



Nochmal die Frage: was hat die Pleite von Bergwerk mit dieser Diskussion zu tun? Und wann habe ich gesagt, dass ich Bergwerk (die Firma) besonders toll finde?

Und nochmal, zum Mitschreiben:



wondermike schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens überhaupt nichts gegen Carbon. Ich stelle nur fest, dass diese komischen Trek-Teile dauernd kaputt gehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also einfach verstehen wollen daß zu jedem Konzept das passende Bike eine Betrachtung wert ist.



Frank, ich will hier keinen Glaubenskrieg lostreten oder irgendwem sein geliebtes Bike madig machen. Deshalb immer alles was hier gepostet wird mit einem  *Zwinkern* betrachten.

Jeder muss selbst die Entscheidung treffen, welchem Bike er seinen Ars$$ anvertraut und welche Marke seinen Geschmack trifft.

Ich galube ich bin schon in der Lage einzuschätzen, welches Bike zu welchem Einsatzgebiet passt. Für mich kommt Carbon aber einfach grundsätzlich nicht in Frage


----------



## Arachne (10. August 2007)

Können wir mal gerade das Thema wechseln, oder auf morgen vertagen? Ich glaube, so langsam gleitet es ins Emotionale ab, oder könnte zumindest...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Können wir mal gerade das Thema wechseln, oder auf morgen vertagen? Ich glaube, so langsam gleitet es ins Emotionale ab, oder könnte zumindest...





Ich trage meinen Teil dazu bei indem ich jetzt ins Bett gehe, weil ich müde bin 

GN8 @ALL   

Besonders an die Carbon-Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. August 2007)

Aha, hier is mal wieder Krieg  Da nehm ich mir doch mal nen Wein setz mich auf die Couch und schau Euch ein wenig zu


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. August 2007)

q Uwe: sieht nett ausda, nur bissi nass 

@ wahltho: ich seh das mit dem Carbon ganz genauso, nur die Sattelstütze lass ich grad noch so durchgehen 

ich geh auch mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Plauscherleutz


----------



## wondermike (10. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Noch mal zum Mitlesen:
> 
> 23 von mehr als 7000 zufällig 3 in Deutschland und ausgerechnet alle bei Denfeld............



Das würde ich natürlich auch sagen, wenn ich der Vertriebs-Fuzzi von Trek wäre. Ich betrachte diese Aussage mit einer gehörigen Portion Skepsis.



> Hier wird von manchen Leuten ne Hetzkampagne betrieben.



Ich glaube eher, dass manche Leute hier etwas überempfindlich auf ... ja auf was eigentlich reagieren.


----------



## wondermike (10. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Können wir mal gerade das Thema wechseln, oder auf morgen vertagen? Ich glaube, so langsam gleitet es ins Emotionale ab, oder könnte zumindest...



Du Weichei!!! Hier werden keine Gefangenen gemacht!


----------



## wissefux (10. August 2007)

da geh ich doch lieber wieder zu "w 22 sucht ..."   

gn8, habt euch wieder lieb


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
bin ich doch gestern glatt auf der Couch vor langeweile eingeschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. August 2007)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## fUEL (11. August 2007)

Moin Ihr drei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aha, hier is mal wieder Krieg  Da nehm ich mir doch mal nen Wein setz mich auf die Couch und schau Euch ein wenig zu





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> bin ich doch gestern glatt auf der Couch vor langeweile eingeschlafen



Du S** mischst hier erst kräftig mit, erzählst noch von Deinen Problemen beim Reiten Deiner Zicke und dann pennst Du einfach auf dem Sofa ein!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2007)

Ach so: Moin fUEL...


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2007)

alle ausgeschlafen ?  

enlich mal wieder sonnenschein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> alle ausgeschlafen ?



Ich hoffe Lugga hat Albträume gehabt (z.b. sein neues Helius FR sei komplett aus Carbon ) und sich auf dem Sofa einen Hexenschuss geholt


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2007)

auf jeden fall kann er anscheinend nix mehr tippen


----------



## fUEL (11. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> alle ausgeschlafen ?
> 
> enlich mal wieder sonnenschein


 

und nonstop bis Montag abend ar...en. 

Dafür sagt der Wetterbericht für Mittwoch/ Donnerstag wieder Regen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> enlich mal wieder sonnenschein



Genau, deshalb setz' ich mich jetzt auch vor die Glotze auf den Spintrainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Dafür sagt der Wetterbericht für Mittwoch/ Donnerstag wieder Regen



hauptsache freitag - sonntag ist trocken -> taunustrails 2007


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, deshalb setz' ich mich jetzt auch vor die Glotze auf den Spintrainer



net dein ernst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2007)

... doch meine Frau muss arbeiten und mein Sohn kommt irgendwann innerhalb der nächsten 1 1/2 Stunden aus dem Ferienlager zurück (was an sich natürlich ein Grund zur Freude ist  )...

... deshalb muss ich erstmal zu Hause bleiben ...


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2007)

hoch oben im taunus ist dicke suppe  
ich fahr erst heut mittag, allerdings zum a****** auf der tt-strecke ...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Lugga hat Albträume gehabt (z.b. sein neues Helius FR sei komplett aus Carbon ) und sich auf dem Sofa einen Hexenschuss geholt





wissefux schrieb:


> auf jeden fall kann er anscheinend nix mehr tippen


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2007)

Hallo Carsten,
wo bist Du? Noch im Urlaub?


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. August 2007)

Bonjours tous les Biker,
ici est Sonnenschein und ca. 25 °C   .
24 Seiten in einer Woche  . Das kann ich mir hier im I-Net-Café ned leiste, nachzulese (2,30/Std.). Ausserdem ruft der Strand in 8 km Entfernung, zu dem es immer mit dem Bike geht (bzw. faehrt). 2 x 60 km habe ich auch schon hinter mir; is hier so wie um den Flughafen herum; leider keine Huebbelchen.
Bis demnaechst (muss mir noch das Wein-Etikett aus Lugga's Gallerie abschreiben).
Gruss aus Vendays-Montalivet 
Carsten und Sabine


----------



## MTK-Cube (11. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> wo bist Du? Noch im Urlaub?


Oui oui naturellement, is doch tatsaechlich schoener als Travaille .
muss nun los  

(ich schau bestimmt nochmal rein...)


----------



## Arachne (11. August 2007)

Morsche,

oha, es Urlauberlein hat ja immer noch Ansätze von Deutschkenntnissen... 

Ach ja, ausgeschlafen bin ich nicht, werde aber gleich trotzdem erst mal los ziehen (trotz Deutschlandtour).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2007)

... Je souhaite a toi a ta famille encore des bonnes vacances et un bon retour! 

... so 32km Spin-Trainer später ist mein Sohn wohlbehalten aus dem Ferienlager zurückgekehrt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2007)

... apropos ...

was macht denn der (22,w,sucht)-Thread...

... schnell mal schauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2007)

... naja nicht mehr wirklich was los dort


----------



## fUEL (11. August 2007)

Der Rahmen darf gerade wieder zurück nach UsA fliegen.
Die Aluteile (Tretlagergewindehülse) und Hauptlager sind nicht in Ordnung 

Die Gewindehülse hat eine Beule sozusagen beschreibt das Gewinde keinen wirklichen Kreis sondern ist an einer Stelle eingedellt.

Das Aluteil des Hauptlagers sitz nicht Konzentrisch in der Aufnahme.

Wieder einige Wochen................ denke ich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der Rahmen darf gerade wieder zurück nach UsA fliegen.
> Die Aluteile (Tretlagergewindehülse) und Hauptlager sind nicht in Ordnung
> 
> Die Gewindehülse hat eine Beule sozusagen beschreibt das Gewinde keinen wirklichen Kreis sondern ist an einer Stelle eingedellt.
> ...



So ein sh$$t


----------



## fUEL (11. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ein sh$$t


 
Das Hauptlager muß nicht konzentrisch in der Aufnahme sitzen, dies ist nur für die Schönheit elementar. Die planen Aufnahmepunkte und die Passung sind in Ordnung.
Die Tretlagergewinde werden nachgeschnitten und der Weg über den Teich läßt sich vermeiden.

Trotzdem bin ich ob der Delle schon leicht angesäuert.
Das geht eindeutig auch ohne die Delle und die damit verbundenen Nacharbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2007)

Hi fuel,
wie gehts Dir denn so? Ich komme gerade aus einem 2 wöchigen Bikeurlaub zurück  Wie jedes Jahr machte ich mich wieder im schönen Mittenwald breit. 
Bald ist der Eppstein-MA, kommste da hin?

lg matthias


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. August 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## fUEL (11. August 2007)

Schönes Wochenende zusamme und schee wetter im taunus...dann.


----------



## fUEL (11. August 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi fuel,
> wie gehts Dir denn so? Ich komme gerade aus einem 2 wöchigen Bikeurlaub zurück  Wie jedes Jahr machte ich mich wieder im schönen Mittenwald breit.
> Bald ist der Eppstein-MA, kommste da hin?
> 
> lg matthias


 

Hi, schneller Bursche !!

Wars schön im Bayerischen????

Der Kilian ist auf der Langstrecke gemeldet.

Ich hab voraussíchtlich zu arbeiten, wenn nicht hab ich auch nur sehr bedingt einen fahrbaren Untersatz, da nicht sicher ist, ob das alles so wird mit dem Neuaufbau und ob bis So alles läuft. 

By the way kenn ich die Strecke auch nicht und trainiert hab ich daraufhin null.

Gibt es eigentlich einen Zeitplan, so daß man sehen kann wann ungefähr die Zieleinläufe sein werden.?

Das ist halt immer so in der Messezeit ist meine Zeit rar, deshalb hab ich meine Bikesaison ja auch schon fast abgeschlossen, denn jetzt muß die Kohle ins Silo kommen- Hauptgeschäftszeit beginnt nun. Von August  bis zum Ende des Jahres ist mehr als 60 % des Jahresumsatzes zu erwirtschaften. d.h. ranklotzen........


----------



## wondermike (11. August 2007)

So, habe heute auch mal wieder ein Ründchen auf den Feldberg hinter mir. Ging heute irgendwie etwas zäh. Vielleicht weil es anfangs noch ziemlich schwül war. Aber der Spaß ist auf jeden Fall wieder da. Ein paar einfach Trails bin ich auch gefahren. An die schwierigeren Sachen trau ich mich noch nicht ran.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber der Spaß ist auf jeden Fall wieder da. Ein paar einfach Trails bin ich auch gefahren. An die schwierigeren Sachen trau ich mich noch nicht ran.



 Wird schon wieder


----------



## habkeinnick (11. August 2007)

Gude Plauscher - habe nun einen neuen Dämpfer im Bike. Erster Eindruck = viel besser. Morgen mal ausführlicher testen und ich fahre deutlich unter 8bar Druck


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2007)

Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2007)

Nabend Ralph


----------



## habkeinnick (11. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nabend Ralph



Servus Uwe - na wie? 


Mal gespannt ob sich jemand für meinen Dämpfer interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. August 2007)

Na erzähl halt...


----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi, schneller Bursche !!
> 
> Wars schön im Bayerischen????
> 
> ...



Bis auf 3 Regentage war alles in bester Ordnung, konnte somit viele km fahren und mich bestens für Eppstein vorbereiten. 
Die Zielankunft ist ne gute Frage.... 11.30 ist der Start, denke da bin ich zwischen 14.00 - 14.30 im Ziel. Eventuell sogar noch eher, wenn meine Renntaktik aufgeht. 
Hoffentlich sehe ich den Kilian dort im Gewusel. Muss mal die Augen aufhalten.  
Was für Bikeaufbauprojekte laufen denn bei dir derzeit?


----------



## Arachne (11. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Servus Uwe - na wie?
> 
> 
> Mal gespannt ob sich jemand für meinen Dämpfer interessiert.





Du hattest den 5.0 DHX Air, oder? Welchen jetzt?


----------



## habkeinnick (11. August 2007)

Den DHX 5 Air habe ich ja immer noch  - nun habe ich mir den RS Pearl 3.1 gekauft. Der passt besser zu meinem Hinterbau.


----------



## Arachne (11. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Den DHX 5 Air habe ich ja immer noch  - nun habe ich mir den RS Pearl 3.1 gekauft. Der passt besser zu meinem Hinterbau.



ist erstmal `ne Vermutung von Dir, oder? Ist der DHX durchgeschlagen? Wie teuer war der Pearl?


----------



## habkeinnick (11. August 2007)

habe ihn bei hibike gekauft für 268 EUR. hätte ihn auch wo bestellen können für 249 aber so habe ich ja schon heute.

im canyon forum fahren schon ne ganze weile, einpaar den pearl und sind super begeistert(so ca. 10 leute).

der pearl ist sehr progressiv und passt daher ziemlich gut zu meinem hinterbau  der so gut wie keine progression hat. das hat canyon beim 2007er geändert und dem torque einen neuen hinterbau spendiert.

hatte ja lang mit dem toxoholic menschen bei canyon gesprochen und mit ihm zusammen das bike eingestellt. seine aussage war -> wenn der gummi von der stange rutscht hat der dämpfer durchgeschlagen und das hat er bei mir nie gemacht.

hatte aber auch immer den durschlagsschutz voll drin und bin entsprechend hohen druck gefahren. 15,5 bar in der hauptkammer und 9,5 im piggy. dadurch war der hinterbau recht hart, was mich einwenig genervt hat. der DHX ist am richtigen bike bestimmt ein mörderdämpfer, nur braucht er einen hinterbau der selbst ab einem gewissen punkt progressiv wird.

im pearl fahre ich zur zeit ca. 7bar - SAG ist zur zeit noch etwas viel ca. 35%, aber die kurze testrunde lässt schon einiges erwarten. weniger wippen beim treten (hat mich aber auch nicht beim DHX gestört) und kurz den berg runter, hammer softer hinterbau. wobei der pearl an einem sehr progressiven hinterbau wohl auch nix ist...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2007)

Servus Leutz und zugleich GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. August 2007)

ei gude!

@ hkn: hört sich ja schonmal vielversprechend an 

@ alle: brauche nochmal ne Optikberatung falls mir jemand helfen will  die Stylo am xc war nix, also bin ich jetzt grad schwer am rumüberlegen wie ichs mach, zwei Bikes, je zwei Kurbeln und ich hätte gerne von euch ne Aussage was besser aussieht 
xc mit LX xc mit XT
T mit XT T mit Stylo
es geht jeweils nur um die Kurbel  danke schonmal...


----------



## Arachne (11. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> @ hkn: hört sich ja schonmal vielversprechend an
> 
> ...



erzähl erst mal, wieso das mit der Stylo nix ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. August 2007)

ich mein rein Optisch, was heißt nix is, es geht halt besser als so  


,


----------



## habkeinnick (11. August 2007)

seit der CR ne freundin hat, wird er zum bikerpopper


----------



## habkeinnick (11. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> @ hkn: hört sich ja schonmal vielversprechend an



bin auch gespannt du und wahltho haben den ja auch bzw. halt den 3.3. 

habe heute erstmal dem bodo gezeigt wie man ne kurbel abbaut - cool, ich habe es mir behalten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> seit der CR ne freundin hat, wird er zum bikerpopper



pssst


----------



## habkeinnick (11. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> pssst



nee das muss man ganz laut sagen...sonst schämste dich noch irgendwann für uns...weil wir nicht so kewl gestylt sind


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. August 2007)

ich schau schon immer auf die optik  aber wer tut das nicht (warte, wonach hast du dir dein Bike gekauft  )...ich will nur wissen was eurer Meinung nach im Torque, bzw xc besser aussieht  Preislich spielts keine Rolle, hab alles drei zur Auswahlstehenden hier  ´wobei die LX eigentlich fertig ist und die Stylo ja nicht so recht zum XC passt, woraus man jetzt logisch schlussfolgern könnte...aber da gitbs noch son Miniproblemchen mit dem iggi (der will die Stylo) aber das is eher nebensächlich bei meinem Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (11. August 2007)

ist doch ganz einfach, vertickst dem iggi die stylo, kaufst dir noch ne XT und baust dann die 2008er an dein torque und die 2007er an das XC

memm mal nicht rum wie nen mädchen


----------



## habkeinnick (11. August 2007)

hmm und die schaltung CR...weiß ja nicht, kann auf dem kleinen nur noch die ersten 5 fahren, dann machts krach wie sau...das war vorher nicht *grummel* komm du mir noch mal unter die finger *lachweg*


----------



## habkeinnick (12. August 2007)

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2007)

Moin, Mahlzeit, Gudde, etc...


----------



## Arachne (12. August 2007)

Morgen,

ich füghle mich, als ob die Uhrzeit der heutigen Postinganzahl entspräche.


----------



## Arachne (12. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist doch ganz einfach, vertickst dem iggi die stylo, kaufst dir noch ne XT und baust dann die 2008er an dein torque und die 2007er an das XC
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2007)

Ich werde jetzt mal 'ne Runde biken...


----------



## Maggo (12. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Servus Uwe - na wie?
> 
> 
> Mal gespannt ob sich jemand für meinen Dämpfer interessiert.



den neuen?? den will ich unbedingt mal sehn, wann iss denn deine heutige probefahrt? wir könnten uns am fuxi treffen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> den neuen?? den will ich unbedingt mal sehn, wann iss denn deine heutige probefahrt? wir könnten uns am fuxi treffen.



Wann willst denn heute fahren?


----------



## Maggo (12. August 2007)

gegen 13-1330hm??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (12. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> den neuen?? den will ich unbedingt mal sehn, wann iss denn deine heutige probefahrt? wir könnten uns am fuxi treffen.



hmm, gute frage. muss mal gucken wann bodo zeit hat. aber 13:30 fuxi werde ich dann wohl nicht schaffen.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. August 2007)

ok, da ich bestimmt kaum noch puste habe, würde ich sagen 14:30 am fuxi


----------



## Arachne (12. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gegen 13-1330hm??



ab wo willst Du denn losfahren? Ich wollte mich heute noch mit dem Hirsch treffen. Wenn Du von der Hm aus fahren willst, würde ich fragen, ob Du mich mitnehmen kannst. Wenn Du von hier aus fahren möchtest, könnten wir auch gemeinsam über Gundelhard/Naturfreundehaus zum Fuxi.


----------



## Arachne (12. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok, da ich bestimmt kaum noch puste habe, würde ich sagen 14:30 am fuxi



könnte klappen!


----------



## Maggo (12. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok, da ich bestimmt kaum noch puste habe, würde ich sagen 14:30 am fuxi



klappt. wir sind dann mindestens vier leute.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. August 2007)

ok cool, dann hole ich mal den bodo ab und wir sehen uns dann am fuxi. bis denne


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist doch ganz einfach, vertickst dem iggi die stylo, kaufst dir noch ne XT und baust dann die 2008er an dein torque und die 2007er an das XC



einziges Problem dabei ist das die 08er XT das doppelte der Stylo kost...


----------



## habkeinnick (12. August 2007)

puh, sorry gerd und peter. wir haben an der telegrafenschneise gewartet und dann sind oberhalb 2 biker gefahren und da dachten wir das ihr das seid.

was ein kampf für mich. krass, ab saalburg war mehr so das leiden für mich angesagt. bin ja noch mal kurz unterhalb vom sandplaken gewesen. einmal musste ich schieben weil ich beim treten nen krampf im oberschenkel (hatte ich noch nie) hatte. dolle show, war aber sehr lustig mit euch allen.

mit dem neuen dämpfer bin ich sehr zufrieden, auch wenn er noch ein wenig feintuning braucht.

jetzt erstmal duschen und ganz dringend was futtern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jetzt erstmal duschen und ganz dringend was futtern



Na dann wünsche ich mal Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (12. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich mal Mahlzeit!



danke. salat ist schon mal drin  mal gucken was ich noch so finde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2007)

Wäre gerne heute mit Euch mitgefahren, ging aber nicht, weil wir heute nachmittag mit den Grosseltern den 14. Geburtstag meines Filius gefeiert haben...


----------



## habkeinnick (12. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wäre gerne heute mit Euch mitgefahren, ging aber nicht, weil wir heute nachmittag mit den Grosseltern den 14. Geburtstag meines Filius gefeiert haben...



du hättest keinen spaß gehabt...gerd. maggo und peter sind mit krasser handbremse wegen bodo und mir gefahren. zum schluß habe ich noch den trail-verweigerer gemacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> zum schluß habe ich noch den trail-verweigerer gemacht



das glaub ich nicht 

hat doch was das Bild


----------



## habkeinnick (12. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das glaub ich nicht
> 
> hat doch was das Bild



bild sieht cool aus. doch ich habe den trail verweigert da ich da noch 2mal bergauf gemusst hätte um danach abzufahren. Ich war froh überhaupt noch zur Saalburg zu kommen...Ich Weichei ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2007)

So, GN8 zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (12. August 2007)

GN8

man bin ich müde


----------



## Arachne (12. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh, sorry gerd und peter. wir haben an der telegrafenschneise gewartet und dann sind oberhalb 2 biker gefahren und da dachten wir das ihr das seid.
> 
> was ein kampf für mich. krass, ab saalburg war mehr so das leiden für mich angesagt. bin ja noch mal kurz unterhalb vom sandplaken gewesen. einmal musste ich schieben weil ich beim treten nen krampf im oberschenkel (hatte ich noch nie) hatte. dolle show, war aber sehr lustig mit euch allen.
> 
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Wäre gerne heute mit Euch mitgefahren, ging aber nicht, weil wir heute nachmittag mit den Grosseltern den 14. Geburtstag meines Filius gefeiert haben...



War echt nett gewesen! Maggo und ich haben an der Hm den Hirsch getroffen, sind zu dritt den Japaner hoch zum Sandplacken, die Rennstrecke zum Fuxi. Kurz darauf kamen Bodo und hkn ebenfalls am Fuxi an. Nach kurzer Pause zu sind wir fünft zum Einstieg schwarzer Balken, den runter und weiter über den Viktoria Tempel. Richtung Hm haben wir noch den Hühnerberg mitgenommen.

Nach kurzer Pause und Verabschiedung von Maggo sind wir zu viert weiter Richtung Saalburg. Als der Hirsch und ich etwas trailiger abbogen, sind die anderen beiden weiter geradeaus. Da wo die beiden Wege wieder zusammen treffen, trafen wir uns auch wieder. Der Hirsch und ich sind dann nur noch eine Schleife weiter rauf, um auch den ersten Teil des Marmorsteins fahren zu können.

Wir sind dann vermeintlich den anderen wieder entgegen gefahren, haben sie aber bis zu dem Punkt an dem wir uns trennten nicht gefunden... Wir sind dann nicht den zweiten Teil des Marmorsteins gefahren, sondern das Ende der Telefonschneise.

Als Abschluß sind wir den Weberpfad runter und über das Gotische Haus nach Orschel. Der Weberpfad war deutlich weniger feucht, als ich befürchtete!  Für mich waren es knapp 42km, ca. 880Hm in 3h und 6min. 

Der Hirsch läßt sich entschuldigen, er ist Dank seines maroden iesy-Anschlusses mal wieder offline...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2007)

Guten Morgen liebe Leute, lachen ist das Motto heute...


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Leute, lachen ist das Motto heute...



der dichter, der dichter,
der kriegt eins auf die lichter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2007)

Oh, ich stelle gerade fest, dass wir uns langsam aber sich wieder der K-Frage nähern...


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

Guten Morgen!

@wahltho: Hat das fröhliche Gesicht einen besonderen Grund, oder vergaßt Du lediglich die Clownsmaske von gestern abzulegen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2007)

Ne, ne ich hab' nur so vor mich hingebrabbelt 

Bei 14. Geburtstagen kommen Clownsmasken übrigens nicht mehr an 

Eigentlich geht es mir auch nicht so wirklich super toll. Die Fleischwunde an meinem linken Knie von dem idiotischen Sturz vor zwei Wochen nervt immer noch, weil sie so schwer verheilt...


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, ne ich hab' nur so vor mich hingebrabbelt
> 
> Bei 14. Geburtstagen kommen Clownsmasken übrigens nicht mehr an
> 
> Eigentlich geht es mir auch nicht so wirklich super toll. Die Fleischwunde an meinem linken Knie von dem idiotischen Sturz vor zwei Wochen nervt immer noch, weil sie so schwer verheilt...



knieschützer sind was tolles  wir werden halt alle nicht jünger - das musste ich vor kurzem auch feststellen, als mein Knie aufgeschürft war. bis das abgeheilt war hat es ewig gedauert...man ging das fix als ich noch kind war.


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Eigentlich geht es mir auch nicht so wirklich super toll. Die Fleischwunde an meinem linken Knie von dem idiotischen Sturz vor zwei Wochen nervt immer noch, weil sie so schwer verheilt...



Knie ist immer doof!  Vor hundert Jahren (oder so) hatte ich öfter mal was am Knie. Da ich nicht richtig still halten konnte, ist das oft ewig nicht verheilt. Bis ich dann fast gar nichts mehr an der entsprechenden Stelle spüren konnte...

Dir wünsche ich jedenfalls weiterhin eine gute Besserung!

War gestern vielleicht LAN-Party angesagt? Oder habt ihr Dirt-Hügel im Garten gebaut?


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir sind dann vermeintlich den anderen wieder entgegen gefahren, haben sie aber bis zu dem Punkt an dem wir uns trennten nicht gefunden... Wir sind dann nicht den zweiten Teil des Marmorsteins gefahren, sondern das Ende der Telefonschneise.



du hattest gesagt - fahrt soweit bis ein trail links auf den weg kommt und rechts weiter führt. das nächste auf das diese beschreibung gepasst hat, war die telefonschneise. da haben wir auch gewartet, aber nachdem oben 2 biker in richtung saalburg gefahren sind und ich mich überlegt habe das du dann bestimmt telefonschneise gesagt hättest, sind wir weiter gefahren.

achso morsche ihr plauscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. August 2007)

Moin Jungs   War echt nett und lustig gestern auf unserer Tour  Gerd und Ralph haben ja schon fast alles ausgeplaudert......


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du hattest gesagt - fahrt soweit bis ein trail links auf den weg kommt und rechts weiter führt. das nächste auf das diese beschreibung gepasst hat, war die telefonschneise. da haben wir auch gewartet, aber nachdem oben 2 biker in richtung saalburg gefahren sind und ich mich überlegt habe das du dann bestimmt telefonschneise gesagt hättest, sind wir weiter gefahren.
> 
> achso morsche ihr plauscher



Ja genau, die Telefonschneise hatte ich irgendwie nicht bedacht. Aber am Marmorstein wart ihr dann ja leider auch schon vorbei, als wir runter kamen. Macht ja nichts, Hauptsache es hat sich keiner verfahren. 

Ich fand es jedenfalls insgesamt sehr nett mal wieder mit euch zu fahren!!


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Jungs   War echt nett und lustig gestern auf unserer Tour  Gerd und Ralph haben ja schon fast alles ausgeplaudert......



Moin Hirsch, gehts iesy wieder, oder bist Du noch im Frühstücks-Asyl?


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

- stimmt gelacht haben wir viel...ich muss immer noch schmunzeln


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin Hirsch, gehts iesy wieder, oder bist Du noch im Frühstücks-Asyl?



FA


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fand es jedenfalls insgesamt sehr nett mal wieder mit euch zu fahren!!



jo fands auch prima, nur wäre es für mich ohne die 4 wochen pause ne ganze ecke angenehmer gewesen und ich hätte die für mich neuen trails nicht ausgelassen


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo fands auch prima, nur wäre es für mich ohne die 4 wochen pause ne ganze ecke angenehmer gewesen und ich hätte die für mich neuen trails nicht ausgelassen



Also ich fand eure Leistung klasse! Nach eurer Abstinenz gleich so eine Tour.  

Außerdem meine ich, dass ihr beim Marmorstein schon mal dabei wart. Und wenn doch nicht, fahren wir ihn halt demnächst irgendwann noch mal!


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also ich fand eure Leistung klasse! Nach eurer Abstinenz gleich so eine Tour.
> 
> Außerdem meine ich, dass ihr beim Marmorstein schon mal dabei wart. Und wenn doch nicht, fahren wir ihn halt demnächst irgendwann noch mal!



da wo wir gestern lang sind bin ich bis auf die telefon/telegrafenschneise bis jetzt noch nichts trailiges gefahren. die steinansammlung oben (war das vielleicht der marmorstein?) kannte ich auch nicht.


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da wo wir gestern lang sind bin ich bis auf die telefon/telegrafenschneise bis jetzt noch nichts trailiges gefahren. die steinansammlung oben (war das vielleicht der marmorstein?) kannte ich auch nicht.



nach der Telefonschneise macht der Weg einen kleinen Bogen, überquert eine weiß geschotterte, sehr steile WAB und trifft dann auf den Marmorstein. Genau, dass ist da, wo links oben die Steine/Felsen zu erkennen sind. Anspruchsvoller ist allerdings das Stück, das dann nach rechts unten abgeht. Da kommen auch noch mal Felsen und im Flacheren v.a. viele Wurzeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

da will ich hin.


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

ich kenne das da noch nicht.

ich erwarte im übrigen heute eure gesteigerte aufmerksamkeit. es ist internationaler linkshändertag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> knieschützer sind was tolles



Ja, ja Knieschützer sind schon toll, aber bergauf trägt man sie dann doch eher selten 

Ich hab' mich ja bergauf im Wiegeschritt auf die Fresse gelegt, weil der Gang nicht richtig eingerastet ist  (Gerd, RH, Caro und SK haben meine Darbietung in voller Pracht geniessen dürfen)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War gestern vielleicht LAN-Party angesagt? Oder habt ihr Dirt-Hügel im Garten gebaut?



Ne erstmal nur Kaffeetrinken mit Grosseltern...  

... aber Dirt-Hügel im Garten ist 'ne ge*le Idee, gross genug is' er ja und meine Schwiegereltern würden sich sicher auch freuen über die neue Landschaftsgestaltung und die Darbietungen der jungen Leute 

Der Rest (ich meine Filius-Geburtstagsfeier mit Freunden) steht uns noch bevor


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> (Gerd, RH, Caro und SK haben meine Darbietung in voller Pracht geniessen dürfen)



ich auch   auch wenn ich etwas weiter hinten war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich auch   auch wenn ich etwas weiter hinten war



Sorry Fux war keine Absicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nach der Telefonschneise macht der Weg einen kleinen Bogen, überquert eine weiß geschotterte, sehr steile WAB und trifft dann auf den Marmorstein. Genau, dass ist da, wo links oben die Steine/Felsen zu erkennen sind. Anspruchsvoller ist allerdings das Stück, das dann nach rechts unten abgeht. Da kommen auch noch mal Felsen und im Flacheren v.a. viele Wurzeln.



ok, dann weiß ich ja wie ich dahin komme. den weißen weg kenne ich noch, da ich da zu bodo gesagt habe -> puh, da kriegste ordentlich tempo drauf..


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, ja Knieschützer sind schon toll, aber bergauf trägt man sie dann doch eher selten
> 
> Ich hab' mich ja bergauf im Wiegeschritt auf die Fresse gelegt, weil der Gang nicht richtig eingerastet ist  (Gerd, RH, Caro und SK haben meine Darbietung in voller Pracht geniessen dürfen)



ja leider passieren solche sachen meistens wenn man die protektoren nicht an hat oder wie ich sie zum treten nicht richtig zu hatte. vielleicht wären für die knie die "dünnen" 661 dinger eine alternative...wobei wir da wieder bei dem "popper-faktor" wären, sieht halt nicht stylisch bergauf aus und "protekoren an spandex" ist auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, ja Knieschützer sind schon toll, aber bergauf trägt man sie dann doch eher selten
> 
> Ich hab' mich ja bergauf im Wiegeschritt auf die Fresse gelegt, weil der Gang nicht richtig eingerastet ist  (Gerd, RH, Caro und SK haben meine Darbietung in voller Pracht geniessen dürfen)





wissefux schrieb:


> ich auch   auch wenn ich etwas weiter hinten war



Die Landung habe ich nicht direkt gesehen. Der Thomas wechselte da gerade die Spur und der Kater hat noch nicht so viel abgenommen, dass ich um ihn herum schielen könnte. Die Auswirkungen haben mich um so mehr schockiert...


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... den weißen weg kenne ich noch, da ich da zu bodo gesagt habe -> puh, da kriegste ordentlich tempo drauf..



komisch, ich denke immer, hoffentlich kippst Du da nicht um!


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da will ich hin.



Hast Du schon mal über Klonen nachgedacht?! so fünf bis zehn mal könnte grob reichen Deine "da will ich hin"-Wünsche fürs erste in Angriff nehmen zu können.


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal über Klonen nachgedacht?! so fünf bis zehn mal könnte grob reichen Deine "da will ich hin"-Wünsche fürs erste in Angriff nehmen zu können.



was solln das heißen? ich wollte nur zum ausdruck bringen, dass ich mit euch noch mehr fahrrad faaahn will.


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kenne das da noch nicht.
> 
> ich erwarte im übrigen heute eure gesteigerte aufmerksamkeit. es ist internationaler linkshändertag.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!   

Wo und ab wann wird gefeiert?


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was solln das heißen? ich wollte nur zum ausdruck bringen, dass ich mit euch noch mehr fahrrad faaahn will.



Ich ja auch!!! Ich bin vielleicht nur etwas ungeduldiger...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da will ich hin.


Du warst noch nicht am Marmorstein? Schäm dich! Bildungslücke!!  

Ach so, das letzte mal, als ich mit dir in die Richtung unterwegs war zerlegte sich dein Schalthebel gerade selbst.


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Du warst noch nicht am Marmorstein? Schäm dich! Bildungslücke!!
> 
> Ach so, das letzte mal, als ich mit dir in die Richtung unterwegs war zerlegte sich dein Schalthebel gerade selbst.



Oh ja, ich entsinne mich auch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich erwarte im übrigen heute eure gesteigerte aufmerksamkeit. es ist internationaler linkshändertag.



Ich auch Linkshänder bin!


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich auch Linkshänder bin!



alles gute! BRUDER!


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich auch Linkshänder bin!



  

Oh toll, noch `ne Feier!!   Wann und wo findet Deine statt?


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2007)

ich hab zwei linke hände


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hab zwei linke hände



Doppelfeier!


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Du warst noch nicht am Marmorstein? Schäm dich! Bildungslücke!!
> 
> Ach so, das letzte mal, als ich mit dir in die Richtung unterwegs war zerlegte sich dein Schalthebel gerade selbst.



ich war da bestimmt schonmal, ich glaub die letztjährige saalburgtour ging da entlang. da hab ich allerdings wies der kater so schön formuliert hat nicht mehr bunt gesehen, entsprechend egal wear mir das. ansonsten hab ich mittlerweile ja auch die ein oder andere tour hinter mir und fange so langsam an mir die zusammenhänge und bezeichnungen draufzuschaffen. leider bin ich in dieser hinsicht nicht wirklich mit viel auffassungsgabe gesegnet worden.


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich ja auch!!! Ich bin vielleicht nur etwas ungeduldiger...



morsche abend hofheim???


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche abend hofheim???



 18 Uhr?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 18 Uhr?



Wenn's mit meinem Knie nicht schlimmer werden sollte, bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn's mit meinem Knie nicht schlimmer werden sollte, bin ich auch dabei



Fein, ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was solln das heißen? ich wollte nur zum ausdruck bringen, dass ich mit euch noch mehr fahrrad faaahn will.





Arachne schrieb:


> Ich ja auch!!! Ich bin vielleicht nur etwas ungeduldiger...



ich auch - besonders wenn es wieder so lustig ist und ich dann auch kaum noch den lenker halten kann


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war da bestimmt schonmal, ich glaub die letztjährige saalburgtour ging da entlang. da hab ich allerdings wies der kater so schön formuliert hat nicht mehr bunt gesehen, entsprechend egal wear mir das. ansonsten hab ich mittlerweile ja auch die ein oder andere tour hinter mir und fange so langsam an mir die zusammenhänge und bezeichnungen draufzuschaffen. leider bin ich in dieser hinsicht nicht wirklich mit viel auffassungsgabe gesegnet worden.



bin auch immer wieder beeindruckt wie man sich soviele namen und bezeichnungen merken kann...für mich ist das der weg von da nach da


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 18 Uhr?



leider nicht mit mir


----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> leider nicht mit mir



Die Trails um Staufen/Rossert/Judenkopf kennst Du noch gar nicht.  Die sind zwar vielleicht auch nicht ganz so spektakulär wie direkt im Hochtaunus, aber trotzdem sehr nett!


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bin auch immer wieder beeindruckt wie man sich soviele namen und bezeichnungen merken kann...für mich ist das der weg von da nach da



glaub mir, bei mir isss schlimmer was die orientierung angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Trails um Staufen/Rossert/Judenkopf kennst Du noch gar nicht.  Die sind zwar vielleicht auch nicht ganz so spektakulär wie direkt im Hochtaunus, aber trotzdem sehr nett!



Ich find' die Sachen rund um den Staufen eigentlich SEHR nett, so nett, dass ich dort zur Zeit eigentlich wesentlich häufiger unterwegs bin, als im Hochtaunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2007)

Hab' für morgen 'nen LMB-Eintrag gemacht, siehe Touren ab Hofheim Fred


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

ich hab mich mal eingetragen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. August 2007)

Hi Leute
bin seit Freitag wieder ausm Bikeurlaub in Garmisch zurück
in 4 Tagen warn es ca 230km hm's weis ich nicht 
hier auch noch en paar pics..


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

wieso sehe ich keine trails ????


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. August 2007)

willste trails sehn ...
muss jetzt weg ich lad morgen nochmal trailbilder hoch, weil die hat hauptsächlich mein kumpel... zu dem ich heut abend zum bilderholen geh


----------



## [email protected] (13. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> bin seit Freitag wieder ausm Bikeurlaub in Garmisch zurück
> in 4 Tagen warn es ca 230km hm's weis ich nicht
> 
> ...


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Trails um Staufen/Rossert/Judenkopf kennst Du noch gar nicht.  Die sind zwar vielleicht auch nicht ganz so spektakulär wie direkt im Hochtaunus, aber trotzdem sehr nett!



irgendwo bin ich da schon mal mit carsten, maggo und CR rum gefahren. aber ich komm da erst gar nicht hin


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. August 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> --bikerider-- schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi Leute
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (13. August 2007)

Coole Sache! Fande das Wetter recht genial, bis auf 3 richtige Regentage in den 2 Wochen. Du bist nicht zufällig mal mit einer großen Gruppe von Bikern dieses steile Stück an der Partnachklamm hoch? Bin mit nem Kumpel runter gezischt und uns kam ne rießen Gruppe Biker entgegen. Kann mich leider nicht an den Tag erinnern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. August 2007)

ich war max in ner 4er gruppe
un hinten bei der partnachklamm bzw alm war ich immer allein...
aber das is ne richtig geile gegend
kennst du den geschotterten wanderweg vom eckbauer runter???
( ganz viele spitzkehren) auch wenn nur geschottertert ist macht es richtuig laune die ganze spitzkehren zufahren (mit wander weg meine ich max 1,5 m breit  )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. August 2007)

ei gude wie!

1,5m = Waldautobahn  

ich mach mich mal zum Feldi, hab Sehnsucht...


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> 1,5m = Waldautobahn
> 
> ich mach mich mal zum Feldi, hab Sehnsucht...



eindeutig WAB - feldi wäre geil, aber heute mach ich lieber noch mal pause. morgen wäre ne option


----------



## [email protected] (13. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich war max in ner 4er gruppe
> un hinten bei der partnachklamm bzw alm war ich immer allein...
> aber das is ne richtig geile gegend
> kennst du den geschotterten wanderweg vom eckbauer runter???
> ( ganz viele spitzkehren) auch wenn nur geschottertert ist macht es richtuig laune die ganze spitzkehren zufahren (mit wander weg meine ich max 1,5 m breit  )




Kann dir gar nicht sagen, ob ich den kenne. Da ich jetzt schon das 4. Mal dort unten war bin ich ihn bestimmt schon gefahren. Es gibt dort unten wirklich gute Abfahrten, vor allem sehr geile Täler.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. August 2007)

Soo, wieder da.

kurze Bilanz:

vor genau einer Woche mit dem xc nach 15km/200hm Arbeitsweg bin ich die Runde übern Feldi mit 37,4km/773hm in 1:54h gefahren
heute mit dem Torque nach 6km/150hm zu Fuss  bin ich die Runde, inkl nur äusserst kleinen Änderungen, von 37,9km/826hm in 1:58h gefahren...

was schließen wir daraus? Das Torque ist schnell  ooder das xc ist langsam


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> eindeutig WAB - feldi wäre geil, aber heute mach ich lieber noch mal pause. morgen wäre ne option



habe vor morgen auch zu fahren, ob ich in Hofheim mitfahre oder selbst nochmal ne Runde (dann wohl wieder Feldi, is halt ne schöne Feierabendrunde) drehe weiß ich aber noch nicht...
aber vermutlich alleine, Hofheim werde wohl ich nicht schaffen. Mal schaun, wenn ich da bin bin ich da, wenn nicht, dann stehts hier drin


----------



## Maggo (13. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ........wenn nicht, dann stehts hier drin




schreibs drüben rein. iss übersichtlicher. und achso, logisch ist das torque schnell, halt wahrscheinlich schneller bergab als das xc bergauf.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schreibs drüben rein. iss übersichtlicher. und achso, logisch ist das torque schnell, halt wahrscheinlich schneller bergab als das xc bergauf.



mach ich.

hab aufn Tacho geschaut, das xc lief die Skipiste mit 55 durch, das Torque musste nach der Hälfte ne Pause machen wegen zu heißer Bremse (fast ne Stockente mitgenommen und nachm Querweg war der Boden für ein paar Meter weg ) und schaffte es danach auch nur auf knappe 60. 
Bergauf merkt man schon einen kleinen Unterschied...


----------



## habkeinnick (13. August 2007)

nur auf knappe 60 die skipiste runter...hmmm...ist ja echt langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. August 2007)

Habe bis eben am knapp 20 Jahre alten Starrbike meiner Nachbarin rumgeschraubt. Sie hat frei und wird morgen auch um den Staufen düsen. Gestern ist sie über Wicker nach Schierstein und vorgestern den Main nach Seligenstadt gefahren!  Und das alles untrainiert, fast keine Luft auf den Reifen, Daumenbrecher-Schaltung, fehlender Bremsgriffbefestigungsschraube,...


----------



## caroka (13. August 2007)

Schade, dass ich morgen nicht mit Euch fahren kann. Ich wünsch Euch aber viel Spass und Wahltho, dass das Knie endlich verheilt. Ich glaube ich hatte früher im Sommer immer offene Knie. Die konnten gar nicht so schnell verheilen, wie ich gefallen bin  

Am Sonntag bin ich mal die Nidda lang gefahren. Da geht es ja zu wie auf der Zeil.  Es hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht.  Ich musste aber schon in Höchst die erste Pause machen , da ich nicht genug gegessen hatte und mir schwindelig wurde. Also war erst mal Kartoffelsuppe und Cola angesagt.  

Heute war ich mit Ratte unterwegs. Sie ist total sympatisch.  Eckpunkte unserer Tour waren: Gundelhardt, Mannstein, den Trail nach Fischbach, Kaisertempel, Eppstein, Steinbruch und den Trail nach Fischbach, Fischbacher Friedhofstrail zum Rettershof und über den Reis wieder nach Kelkheim. 

So jetzt ist Bett angesagt. 

GN8


----------



## caroka (13. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe bis eben am knapp 20 Jahre alten Starrbike meiner Nachbarin rumgeschraubt. ..........



Du meinst doch nicht etwa Deine *sehr attraktive* Nachbarin?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Eckpunkte unserer Tour waren: Gundelhardt, Mannstein, den Trail nach Fischbach, Kaisertempel, Eppstein, Steinbruch und den Trail nach Fischbach, Fischbacher Friedhofstrail zum Rettershof und über den Reis wieder nach Kelkheim.


Die Tour kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

GN8


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

guten morgen, aufstehn es ist bald acht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen, aufstehn es ist bald acht!!!!



zu spät


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Moin, Moin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe bis eben am knapp 20 Jahre alten Starrbike meiner Nachbarin rumgeschraubt...



Nur am Fahrrad...


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur am Fahrrad...



er hat sich vertippt. ich korrigiere : das starrbike seiner 20 jährigen nachbarin


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Heute war ich mit Ratte unterwegs. Sie ist total sympatisch.  Eckpunkte unserer Tour waren: Gundelhardt, Mannstein, den Trail nach Fischbach, Kaisertempel, Eppstein, Steinbruch und den Trail nach Fischbach, Fischbacher Friedhofstrail zum Rettershof und über den Reis wieder nach Kelkheim.



prima  dann hast du ihr schon einige schöne trails gezeigt ... ich glaub, jetzt bleibt sie wirklich für länger hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

So Leutz, das Wetter ist ja mal endlich wieder schön, heute morgen bin ich sogar im ärmellosen Trikot gefahren 

Morgen soll es auch nochmal hier in Mittel-/Südhessen schön werden.

Do. ist dann wieder Schmuddelwetter angesagt


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

geht doch.


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

was ist eigentlich mit KH alias BK. der liebe fux war da noch nicht und hat den 26.8 vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leutz, das Wetter ist ja mal endlich wieder schön, heute morgen bin ich sogar im ärmellosen Trikot gefahren
> 
> Morgen soll es auch nochmal hier in Mittel-/Südhessen schön werden.
> 
> Do. ist dann wieder Schmuddelwetter angesagt



es ist echt grausam, ich hab ja keinen stress mit irgendeiner jahreszeit, aber halt eben alles zu seiner zeit.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leutz, das Wetter ist ja mal endlich wieder schön, heute morgen bin ich sogar im ärmellosen Trikot gefahren
> ...



Ach?!   ...hast Du auch andere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit KH alias BK. der liebe fux war da noch nicht und hat den 26.8 vorgeschlagen.



Ich dachte, dass wäre schon fest!? Vier sind doch bereits dabei.


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass wäre schon fest!? Vier sind doch bereits dabei.



wer sind die??? ich dachte der fux hatte das nur als vorschlag abgegeben.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer sind die??? ich dachte der fux hatte das nur als vorschlag abgegeben.



Als Vorschlag, weil er da Zeit hat. Mit uns sind es dann drei plus RH.


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

WER KOMMT NOCH MIT??????????????????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> WER KOMMT NOCH MIT??????????????????



Mal sehen, muss ich zu Hause noch abklären!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage: was hat die Pleite von Bergwerk mit dieser Diskussion zu tun? Und wann habe ich gesagt, dass ich Bergwerk (die Firma) besonders toll finde?
> 
> Und nochmal, zum Mitschreiben:



Hi Wondermike, was geht ? was ist los ? lass die Carbonjünger was dem einen recht ist dem anderen schlecht.Jedem das seine und mir das meine, Punkt!
Nimm Dein Pfadi pack es ins Auto und komm am Wochenende in die Pfalz, fertig  
Was i`sn los warum meldest Du dich nicht mehr ???

Der Rocklandbiker der im Moment total auf 


steht


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. August 2007)

hätt ich ja fasst vergessen....wenn Ihr mal schöne Bikes sehen wollt.....

http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/v/BERGWERK+Bikes/

Gruß RK


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer sind die??? ich dachte der fux hatte das nur als vorschlag abgegeben.



stimmt, war nur ein vorschlag. und noch hätte ich zeit. wird aber eh wettermäßig kurzfristig entschieden. geht ja hierzulande nicht anders  

was wollen den die ganzen bergwerker hier   uns untergraben


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

ach ja, eins noch :

   *nicolai *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

gude plauscher...mahlzeit wahltho


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> hätt ich ja fasst vergessen....wenn Ihr mal schöne Bikes sehen wollt.....
> 
> http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/v/BERGWERK+Bikes/
> 
> Gruß RK



... und wo sind die schönen Fahrräder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher...mahlzeit wahltho



 

Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und wo sind die schönen Fahrräder?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> hätt ich ja fasst vergessen....wenn Ihr mal schöne Bikes sehen wollt.....
> 
> http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUGallery/v/BERGWERK+Bikes/



Da hab ich kein schönes Bike bei gefunden, im Gegenteil  Ein wirklich schönes Bike steht bei mir im Keller, vielleicht sogar das schönste überhaupt, aber wer will schon ein schönes Bike haben


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2007)

morgen..
hier noch die ,,trailbilder,, aus der umgebung Garmisch
wie schon gesagt viele sinds nicht  ich fahr sie lieber als sie zu fotografieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ein wirklich schönes Bike steht bei mir im Keller, vielleicht sogar das schönste überhaupt, aber wer will schon ein schönes Bike haben



... genau eine Zicke muss es sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> WER KOMMT NOCH MIT??????????????????




Hhmmm, neuer Plan: Ich frag' meine Gattin einfach, ob sie Lust hat mitzukommen. Seit dem GC Training ist sie ja heiss und fettig auf Trails


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen..
> hier noch die ,,trailbilder,, aus der umgebung Garmisch
> wie schon gesagt viele sinds nicht  ich fahr sie lieber als sie zu fotografieren





Das erste und das letzte sieht lecker aus, der Rest zeigt WABs


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen..
> hier noch die ,,trailbilder,, aus der umgebung Garmisch
> wie schon gesagt viele sinds nicht  ich fahr sie lieber als sie zu fotografieren
> ...



Sieht ja schon mal ganz nett aus!


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hhmmm, neuer Plan: Ich frag' meine Gattin einfach, ob sie Lust hat mitzukommen. Seit dem GC Training ist sie ja heiss und fettig auf Trails


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das erste und das letzte sieht lecker aus, der Rest zeigt WABs


 das  zweite und das erste sind vom trail her das gleiche  und mit sicherheit keine WAB auch wenns da so aussieht   auf dem 
viertem gehts hinter der kuppe mit ca 20% gefälle spitzkehren runter 
und davor wars auch so...  
das war halt grad die stelle wo wir mal fotopause gemacht haben...


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hhmmm, neuer Plan: Ich frag' meine Gattin einfach, ob sie Lust hat mitzukommen. Seit dem GC Training ist sie ja heiss und fettig auf Trails



   

Ist sie so fit auf dem Rad?!?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen..
> hier noch die ,,trailbilder,, aus der umgebung Garmisch
> wie schon gesagt viele sinds nicht  ich fahr sie lieber als sie zu fotografieren



das sind aber ja fast nur trail-WAB


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

ups das mit dem WAB wurde schon gesagt  mist man sollte noch mal aktualisieren, wnen man vorher telefoniert hat


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

finnland:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist sie so fit auf dem Rad?!?



ihr würdet mich ja auch mitnehmen und wahlthos frau steckt mich zur zeit konditionell bestimmt 3mal in die tasche...


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> finnland:



sehr geil


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ihr würdet mich ja auch mitnehmen und wahlthos frau steckt mich zur zeit konditionell bestimmt 3mal in die tasche...



wahltho wird (hoffentlich  ) wissen, was er seiner frau trailtechnisch zutrauen kann ...

ach ja :

   *kona*


----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wahltho wird (hoffentlich  ) wissen, was er seiner frau trailtechnisch zutrauen kann ...
> 
> ach ja :
> 
> *kona*


   fahrradfahren   

is doch egal hauptsache es funzt..............


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. August 2007)

Guuude,


Maggo schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit KH alias BK. der liebe fux war da noch nicht und hat den 26.8 vorgeschlagen.





Arachne schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass wäre schon fest!? Vier sind doch bereits dabei.


vllt. fuenfe


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> WER KOMMT NOCH MIT??????????????????


ISCH(bezogen auf den 26.)


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> finnland:
> 
> [Bild einer Chipstuete]
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/403778


Das is das Uebel, was mich bergauf bremst.


----------



## MTK-Cube (14. August 2007)

Hier is wohl grad Siesta angesagt   
Bis demnaechst mal wieder 
(diese franzoesische AZERTY-Tastatur is ein Ding fuer sich )
hier die vollstaendige Belegung:
AZERTYUIOP¨£
QSDFGHJKLM%µ
>WXCVBN?./§


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Das is das Uebel, was mich bergauf bremst.



Wie???? Hast Du Deine Megapussi immer dabei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Das is das Uebel, was mich bergauf bremst.



 ich ess die nicht, habe aber mir aus trainingsgründen erstmal mehr gewicht zugelegt  *rausred*


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich ess die nicht, habe aber mir aus trainingsgründen erstmal mehr gewicht zugelegt  *rausred*



Willst Du Sumo-Ringer werden?!?  Alle anderen legen doch, wenn dann beim Training Gewicht zu.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Willst Du Sumo-Ringer werden?!?  Alle anderen legen doch, wenn dann beim Training Gewicht zu.



dachte eher an sumo-biker....wenn die masse bergab erstmal in bewegung gesetzt ist, gehts vielleicht noch nen tick schneller bergab.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dachte eher an sumo-biker....wenn die masse bergab erstmal in bewegung gesetzt ist, gehts vielleicht noch nen tick schneller bergab.



Naja, zumindest könnte das Rad bei guter Federung ruhiger auf dem Trail rollen.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest könnte das Rad bei guter Federung ruhiger auf dem Trail rollen.



was ne gute federung ist kann ich ja nicht beurteilen, hab ja nur nen versenderbike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist sie so fit auf dem Rad?!?



Ne, aber für Euch reicht es noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, aber für Euch reicht es noch...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dachte eher an sumo-biker....wenn die masse bergab erstmal in bewegung gesetzt ist, gehts vielleicht noch nen tick schneller bergab.



Sind die Bremsen denn auch ausreichend dimensioniert


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sind die Bremsen denn auch ausreichend dimensioniert



du weißt doch - wer bremst verliert


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du weißt doch - wer bremst verliert




Woher sollte wahltho das wissen


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2007)

Gruezi zäme zurück aus den Bergen   neben sehr viel Wandern durch die Berge in der Nähe vom Pizol gab es noch ganz viel hiervon









und als Erfrischung standen die folgenden Optionen zur Verfügung







Im grossen und ganzen eine nette Abwechselung zum MTB ......


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gruezi zäme zurück aus den Bergen   neben sehr viel Wandern durch die Berge in der Nähe vom Pizol gab es noch ganz viel hiervon
> ...
> und als Erfrischung standen die folgenden Optionen zur Verfügung
> ...
> Im grossen und ganzen eine nette Abwechselung zum MTB ......



Grrrr, Neid!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Woher sollte wahltho das wissen



  Lol:


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Grrrr, Neid!




ach quatsch...sind wir ja auch bald im "gebierge" und dann genießen wir den shuttleservice von carsten und denken dann auch an ihn wenn wir die hänge abreiten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2007)

wenn ich jetzt losfahre kann ich übern Feldberg nach Hofheim fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt losfahre kann ich übern Feldberg nach Hofheim fahren




ich komm aber noch nicht hier weg


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

Mach doch. Dann bist du schon etwas müde und drängelst nachher nicht so.


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt losfahre kann ich übern Feldberg nach Hofheim fahren



nochmal hier: welches rad?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nochmal hier: welches rad?



wahrscheinlich das gute


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach quatsch...sind wir ja auch bald im "gebierge" und dann genießen wir den shuttleservice von carsten und denken dann auch an ihn wenn wir die hänge abreiten



Das funzt aber nur am ersten Tag.

Danach mußt de die sich prostituierende Seilbahn benutzen. Ist zwar teurer, muß aber Abends nicht besänftigt werden


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich das gute


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2007)

mein xc is momentan etwa 1180g vom fahrfertigen Zustand entfernt 

Komme also mit dem eher robust orientierten  wobei ich ja fast beführchte das das bei der Gruppe heute das Falsche ist


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wobei ich ja fast beführchte das das bei der Gruppe heute das Falsche ist


Wieso das? Ich dachte, heute wird gemütlich gefahren? Ich werd mich zumindest vorher schon am Judenkopf etwas "abreagieren" und dann genüsslich mit euch cruisen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wieso das? Ich dachte, heute wird gemütlich gefahren? Ich werd mich zumindest vorher schon am Judenkopf etwas "abreagieren" und dann genüsslich mit euch cruisen.



Wie gemütlich?

Heute abend ist Bootcamp angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute abend ist Bootcamp angesagt...


Boot?   Soll es etwa schon wieder regnen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2007)

ajo, wird schon  zur Not steig ich halt früher aus.
Apropo aussteigen, für mich wärs am besten wenn wir entweder so gegen 20:30 oder spätestens 21 am Türmchen wären, oder ich am Ende der Tour in Eppstein aussteigen kann  komme heute ohne Auto.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Boot?   Soll es etwa schon wieder regnen?



Vielleicht schaffst Du es ja heute wenigestens mal ohne Materialschaden 

... und ich ohne auf die Fresselegen


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> ... und ich ohne auf die Fresselegen



Knie wäre auch doof!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffst Du es ja heute wenigestens mal ohne Materialschaden
> 
> ... und ich ohne auf die Fresselegen


Wir werden uns Mühe geben und nicht zu viel vorher unken.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Knie wäre auch doof!



Ohja, äh ich meine Aua!!


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

ja!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Apropo aussteigen, für mich wärs am besten wenn wir entweder so gegen 20:30 oder spätestens 21 am Türmchen wären, oder ich am Ende der Tour in Eppstein aussteigen kann  komme heute ohne Auto.


Der Fux und ich müssen um 20 Uhr in Eppstein auf dem Bienroth sein. Werden daher wohl auch vorher aussteigen müssen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

5


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ohja, äh ich meine Aua!!



Gehts dem besser?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 7


Aha, hat´s doch einer gemerkt!


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

nicht mehr viele!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Merde, eins daneben


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

Knapp verfehlt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Congratulation Maggo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nicht mehr viele!


Sch****, das waren Millisekunden!   Wart nur bis nachher Maggo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Aha, hat´s doch einer gemerkt!



und verpennt..


Maggo


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sch****, das waren Millisekunden!   Wart nur bis nachher Maggo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ich roll einfach über dich drüber..........


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sch****, das waren Millisekunden!   Wart nur bis nachher Maggo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hab den da vergessen:   Glückwunsch natürlich!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

Scheinbar haben ja wieder einige auf der Lauer gelegen


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

Grad eben erst an Pc gekommen und gleich mitten drin. Jetzt les ich erst mal nach.


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Knapp verfehlt!



aha!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Merde, eins daneben



Ich könnte löschen


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

Viel Spaß heut Abend, 

sieht aus als würdet ihr nicht nur zu zweit fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die Tour kommt mir bekannt vor.



Ich sag ja auch immer dass ich kein guter Guide bin.  
Ich habe die Tour aber abgeändert, bzw. gekürzt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich könnte löschen



  Ich bau' Dir auch Dein FR zusammen


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab den da vergessen:   Glückwunsch natürlich!



im nachhinein iss dir das also dann doch noch eingefallen. hast bestimmt angsat bekommen....


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bau' Dir auch Dein FR zusammen



mmmh, und ich muß nur den Rahmen mitbringen


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bau' Dir auch Dein FR zusammen



ich kanns auch zusammenbauen. im übrigen iss vollkommen rille wer löscht. alle beiträge rutschen dann einen nach vorn. 

ich kann auch löschen. also loslegen, alle, ruck zuck iss das hier geschichte und wir können alle nochmal von vorne anfangen.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bau' Dir auch Dein FR zusammen





Das kann ich Maggo nicht antun, hab den Kerl doch gern und dann is er bestimmt bes mit mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Merde, eins daneben


eigentlich war das aber doch ein Treffer.

Diese K Fragen sind aber auch zu albern.............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mmmh, und ich muß nur den Rahmen mitbringen



 Öhh Moment mal, ich glaub' das ist mir die K-Frage dann doch nicht Wert


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kanns auch zusammenbauen. im übrigen iss vollkommen rille wer löscht. alle beiträge rutschen dann einen nach vorn.
> 
> ich kann auch löschen. also loslegen, alle, ruck zuck iss das hier geschichte und wir können alle nochmal von vorne anfangen.



Du meinst alle 35000 löschen, dann fahrt Ihr aber heut Abend nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Tut mir leid Maggo, wie gewonnen, so zerronnen


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das kann ich Maggo nicht antun, hab den Kerl doch gern und dann is er bestimmt bes mit mir



danke, bes wer ich net, ich würd aber auch lösche.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

das wäre vielleicht auch was 

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/gt-it-1-2007/3924.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> Ich kann auch loslegen, alle, ruck zuck iss das hier geschichte und wir können alle nochmal von vorne anfangen.



Werd' ich dabei auch jünger?


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du meinst alle 35000 löschen, dann fahrt Ihr aber heut Abend nicht



ja, und deine zicke wär nicht defekt und überhaupt hätten wir noch freunde und freizeitinteressen und all solche dinge. wir könnten (jeder für sich versteht sich) abends grillen oder fernsehen oder in die disco gehn oder oder oder............... 

lieber doch nicht..........


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

wahltho man löscht nicht zu eigenem Vorteil, das ist strafbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> lieber doch nicht..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das wäre vielleicht auch was
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/gt-it-1-2007/3924.html



für was??? na gut, es ist nicht ganz so schice wie ein canyon aber soooo toll isses nun auch nicht oder?


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> eigentlich war das aber doch ein Treffer.
> 
> Diese K Fragen sind aber auch zu albern.............



Ich versteh`s grad auch nicht!??? Hat doch einer gelöscht???


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich versteh`s grad auch nicht!??? Hat doch einer gelöscht???



klar, jetzt schon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wahltho man löscht nicht zu eigenem Vorteil, das ist strafbar



  Ich schwäre: Ich hab' nicht gelöscht

Ich kann gar nicht löschen. Bei mir fehlt der Lösch-Button. Hatten wir letztens im Hofheim-Fred erst diskutiert


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wahltho man löscht nicht zu eigenem Vorteil, das ist strafbar



das sagst ausgerechnet du, soweit ich mich erinnere wäre hier niemal nie jemand auf diese idee gekommen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Diese K Fragen sind aber auch zu albern.............


Albern, aber immer wieder lustig.  

Was ich allerdings wirklich albern finde, ist das Löschen danach. Das nimmt echt den Spaß!


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

<---------------------------


ihr könnt nach hause gehn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings wirklich albern finde, ist das Löschen danach. Das nimmt echt den Spaß!



Leutz, auch wenn ich jetzt der Kriegsgewinnler bin: Ich kann wirklich gar nicht löschen 

Ich dachte, dass Lugga gelöscht hätte


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich schwäre: Ich hab' nicht gelöscht
> 
> Ich kann gar nicht löschen. Bei mir fehlt der Lösch-Button. Hatten wir letztens im Hofheim-Fred erst diskutiert



Verschissen hast des


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur am Fahrrad...





wissefux schrieb:


> er hat sich vertippt. ich korrigiere : das starrbike seiner 20 jährigen nachbarin


 



wissefux schrieb:


> prima  dann hast du ihr schon einige schöne trails gezeigt ... ich glaub, jetzt bleibt sie wirklich für länger hier


Es hat Ihr gefallen.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Hhmmm, neuer Plan: Ich frag' meine Gattin einfach, ob sie Lust hat mitzukommen. Seit dem GC Training ist sie ja heiss und fettig auf Trails


Ich versuche auch dabei zu sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

Ich hab gar nix gelöscht!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Hier der Beweis:


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier der Beweis:



*Komm uns jetzt nicht so !!!!*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Ich hab' da ja jemand anders im Verdacht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2007)

Leute Leute Leute....

ich fahr gleich ganz gemütlich los, mehr geht heut eh nimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> für was??? na gut, es ist nicht ganz so schice wie ein canyon aber soooo toll isses nun auch nicht oder?




stimmt ganz so schlecht wie ein koblenzer versenderbike ist es nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt ganz so schlecht wie ein koblenzer versenderbike ist es nicht



*prust* 
jetzt hörts halt mal auf zu stänkern  geht biken, die Sonne scheint


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *prust*
> jetzt hörts halt mal auf zu stänkern  geht biken, die Sonne scheint



ach mist, ich fahr ja selbst so ne rübe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

So ich werde mich jetzt umziehen und Richtung Hofheim machen...


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

knapp vorbei  

ihr säcke, schamlos meine abwesenheit ausgenutzt


----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

Ich habe einen Beitrag gelöscht, weil ich den Fux gebeten hatte nicht so viel Werbung für Nicolai zu machen damit sich die Canyonfahrer nicht so provoziert fühlen, *leider hat der hkn immer noch die Probleme, obwohl ich wegen seiner Befindlichkeiten das post gelöscht habe.*

Der Post war ja auch schon ein deeskalativer Versuch, weil ich die Gefahr dieser Mimosigkeit schon vorher gesehen hatte....  


Also Maggo, tut mir leid!!

*und wenn ihr schimpfen wollt, dann tut es mit mir das bin ich von den meisten von Euch ja sowieso gewohnt.*

Wünsch Euch noch nen schönen Abend und schenk Euch gern meinen  k Treffer.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Beitrag gelöscht, weil ich den Fux gebeten hatte nicht so viel Werbung für Nicolai zu machen damit sich die Canyonfahrer nicht so provoziert fühlen, *leider hat der hkn immer noch die Probleme, obwohl ich wegen seiner Befindlichkeiten das post gelöscht habe.*
> 
> Der Post war ja auch schon ein deeskalativer Versuch, weil ich die Gefahr dieser Mimosigkeit schon vorher gesehen hatte....
> 
> ...



*Du böser Bub Du  *


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> *und wenn ihr schimpfen wollt, dann tut es mit mir das bin ich von den meisten von Euch ja sowieso gewohnt.*



Ich glaube keiner will hier mit irgendwem schimpfen, ausser höchstens scherzhaft 

Ich denke, dass man das Alles hier wirklich locker und nett nehmen sollte und man immer mal einen Schlag zugeben muss 

Man darf nicht vergessen: Es ist nur ein Forum 

In dem Sinne: Seid alle lieb zueinander und vertragt Euch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Du böser Bub Du  *



Ich hatte ihn gleich im Verdacht


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...



Da hast de ja nochmal Glück gehabt 

Wie wars Biken, war der Achim dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (14. August 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Hi Wondermike, was geht ? was ist los ? lass die Carbonjünger was dem einen recht ist dem anderen schlecht.Jedem das seine und mir das meine, Punkt!
> Nimm Dein Pfadi pack es ins Auto und komm am Wochenende in die Pfalz, fertig
> Was i`sn los warum meldest Du dich nicht mehr ???
> 
> ...



Hey Rocky,

wieder auf dem Bergwerk-Trip? Wie kommt's? Wenn ich mir mal so die Website mal wieder anschaue, sehe ich leider ja nur Stagnation. Aber im BWU-Forum schau' ich demnächst mal wieder vorbei, versprochen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2007)

Bin wieder zuhause, auch wenn ich jetzt ein bissl geschafft bin (ja, kommt auch mal vor ) wars ne schöne Tour mit netten Leuten und das Tempo war nicht so hoch wie ich beführchtet hatte  aber wir hinten haben auch ordentlich auf die Bremse getreten damit die vorne öfter warten müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Also, habe mit der Gattin gesprochen. Wir beide wären grundsätzlich erstmal am 26. in KH mit von der Partie


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also, habe mit der Gattin gesprochen. Wir beide wären grundsätzlich erstmal am 26. in KH mit von der Partie



 Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was sie zu den Trails sagt!


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Wie wars Biken, war der Achim dabei?



Achim war bis nach den Judenkopf-Spitzkehren dabei. Dann ist er aber mit seinem Kumpel direkt zurück. Auch der Gresi hat sich dort von uns verabschiedet. Es war halt doch schon recht spät (20:15 Uhr). Wir sind dann zu viert nochmal zum Kaisertempel rauf und zu dritt die schwarze Sau nach Lorsbach runter. Ansonsten halt eine typische Hofheimer Highlights-Runde.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

@Gresi: Wir waren tatsächlich erst 21:10 Uhr wieder in Hofheim.


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Beitrag gelöscht, weil ich den Fux gebeten hatte nicht so viel Werbung für Nicolai zu machen damit sich die Canyonfahrer nicht so provoziert fühlen



meine posts diesbezüglich waren ironisch gemeint ...
mir ist es völlig wurscht, wer welche mark fährt. hauptsache man ist glücklich und zufrieden damit


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

@Hirsch: Schön, dass es funktioniert!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

ich werde jetzt nichts zu unserem gönner mehr schreiben, da es dann noch mehr dumme anmache gibt und ich jetzt schon geschimpft bekomme.

obwohl es in den fingern kribbelt und ich schon 3mal den text gelöscht habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Gresi: Wir waren tatsächlich erst 21:10 Uhr wieder in Hofheim.



ja, war mir so dann doch lieber, kam ja trotzdem auf 68km 1300hm Tagesleistung  das reicht für einen Dienstag Abend aus 
hatte ja schon 37km in den Beinen bevor ich bei euch war 


und jetzt geh ich pennen, gude Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke, dass man das Alles hier wirklich locker und nett nehmen sollte und man immer mal einen Schlag zugeben muss
> ...



Genau, ihr müßt nur bei ganz wenigen Sachen aufpassen! Da gehören z.B. dazu:

- niemals den Maggo beim Rad fahren anrufen
- niemals beim wahltho über Rohloff schimpfen
- niemals arachnes Fahrweise ungefragt analysieren
- niemals ein Versenderbike kaufen   
...


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, ihr müßt nur bei ganz wenigen Sachen aufpassen! Da gehören z.B. dazu:
> 
> - niemals den Maggo beim Rad fahren anrufen
> - niemals beim wahltho über Rohloff schimpfen
> ...




echt den maggo nicht anrufen? hab ich doch gestern gemacht, der hat garnicht mit mir geschimpft


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

du hast mich auch nicht während dem uühill gefragt wo ich bleibe. sowas nenne ich arroganz par excellence.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> echt den maggo nicht anrufen? hab ich doch gestern gemacht, der hat garnicht mit mir geschimpft



Vielleicht sollte ich das auf mich einschränken?! Ich hab ihn nur einmal vor Monaten angerufen und er schimpft immer noch...


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du hast mich auch nicht während dem uühill gefragt wo ich bleibe. sowas nenne ich arroganz par excellence.



ach so...



     

Hör endlich auf rum zu motzen! Ich hatte wirklich befürchtet mich verfahren zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla..................................blablablablabla


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

na wenn das mal nicht viel bla war


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Warum gibt es eigentlich immer diese Spalten, diese Leerzeichen nach soundsoviel Zeichen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Und wehe hier sagt nochmal einer was gegen Rohloff, Hope und Nicolai 

... und Tupperware gehört in den Gelben Sack!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du hast mich auch nicht während dem uphill gefragt wo ich bleibe. sowas nenne ich arroganz par excellence.



Nein wie g**l


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und Tupperware gehört in den Gelben Sack!!!



Quatsch, da gibt es doch lebenslang Garantie drauf!


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein wie g**l



blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla..................................blablablablabla


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Quatsch, da gibt es doch lebenslang Garantie drauf!



Auf den Gelben Sack, die Tupperware oder die Tupperware im Gelben Sack?


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf den Gelben Sack, die Tupperware oder die Tupperware im Gelben Sack?



Du bist ja noch schlimmer, als unsere dau`s...


----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> fahrradfahren
> 
> is doch egal hauptsache es funzt..............


 

der davor stehende Beitrag wurde heute gelöscht; er enthielt deeskalierendes Material............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du bist ja noch schlimmer, als unsere dau`s...



Wer sind den die DAU`s?

red doch offen und nicht versteckt


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer sind den die DAU`s?



dümmster anzunehmender user.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dümmster anzunehmender user.



Das war nicht die Frage, bin ja nicht auf den Kopf gefallen


----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer sind den die DAU`s?
> 
> red doch offen und nicht versteckt


Das sind die berühmten Abkürzungen, die der Große Unbekannte aus dem Hintergrund so gerne verwendet.............


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> der davor stehende Beitrag wurde heute gelöscht; er enthielt deeskalierendes Material............



es wurde nur deswegen über das Löschen geschimpft, weil man dachte, es geschah wegen der k-Frage. Sonst hätte sich da keiner drüber mokiert!


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das war nicht die Frage, bin ja nicht auf den Kopf gefallen



ups sorry....ich hätte schwören können..........


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

überlegt doch mal was der liebe onkel gerd so beruflich macht und wen er mit DAUs meinen könnte.


----------



## wondermike (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du bist ja noch schlimmer, als unsere dau`s...



Ähem, war das gerade ein Deppenapostroph?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> überlegt doch mal was der liebe onkel gerd so beruflich macht und wen er mit DAUs meinen könnte.



Wenn das so ist, ist ja alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das sind die berühmten Abkürzungen, die der Große Unbekannte aus dem Hintergrund so gerne verwendet.............



ich fürchte, so unbekannt bin ich gar nicht. Außerdem werden hier sehr viele Abkürzungen verwendet! Abkürzungen, die uns zwar vielleicht größtenteils geläufig, anderen aber völlig fremd sind. Naja, und dau ist für mich (bei meinem Job) halt ziemlich gebräuchlich. Und es hat ja auch keiner ernsthaft nachgefragt...


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ähem, war das gerade ein Deppenapostroph?



bestimmt!


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das sind die berühmten Abkürzungen, die der Große Unbekannte aus dem Hintergrund so gerne verwendet.............



Und was heißt überhaupt "aus dem Hintergrund"???


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ähem, war das gerade ein Deppenapostroph?



blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla


klugscheisssssser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und was heißt überhaupt "aus dem Hintergrund"???



Gerd als Deus ex Machina? 

GN8 @All


----------



## wondermike (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klugscheisssssser



Tja, ich kann halt nicht aus meiner Haut raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

> Deus ex Machina



das muss ich jetzt googlen. wahrscheinlich bin ich zu jung.


----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> es wurde nur deswegen über das Löschen geschimpft, weil man dachte, es geschah wegen der k-Frage. Sonst hätte sich da keiner drüber mokiert!


 

Ich hatte dich nicht zitiert und auch nicht angesprochen, sondern versuche noch immer Eurem großen Freund hkn zu erklären, daß seine Attaken aus der Luft gegriffen sind.

Die K frage interessiert mich nicht, sorry maggo.


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tja, ich kann halt nicht aus meiner Haut raus...



@mike: was ich schon immer mal wissen wollte, mich aber nie zu fragen wagte:

seit ich dich kenne hast du dieses avatar, seit ich dich kenne weiß ich nicht genau was es darstellen soll.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tja, ich kann halt nicht aus meiner Haut raus...



ich fand den Link toll!  ...und hat ja auch so toll gepaßt...


----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich fürchte, so unbekannt bin ich gar nicht. Außerdem werden hier sehr viele Abkürzungen verwendet! Abkürzungen, die uns zwar vielleicht größtenteils geläufig, anderen aber völlig fremd sind. Naja, und dau ist für mich (bei meinem Job) halt ziemlich gebräuchlich. Und es hat ja auch keiner ernsthaft nachgefragt...


..... sorry auch da warst nicht Du gemeint.. Du bist auch eher im Vordergrund


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und wehe hier sagt nochmal einer was gegen Rohloff, Hope und Nicolai
> 
> ... und Tupperware gehört in den Gelben Sack!!!




A B E R...


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das sind die berühmten Abkürzungen, die der Große Unbekannte aus dem Hintergrund so gerne verwendet.............



der gerd hat abgekürzt. wer ist also der große (würde ja zum gerd passen) unbekannte????


----------



## wondermike (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @mike: was ich schon immer mal wissen wollte, mich aber nie zu fragen wagte:
> 
> seit ich dich kenne hast du dieses avatar, seit ich dich kenne weiß ich nicht genau was es darstellen soll.



Ist einfach ein dickes Weltraum-Monster. Hab ich aus einem Calvin und Hobbes Buch gescannt.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich hatte dich nicht zitiert und auch nicht angesprochen, sondern versuche noch immer Eurem großen Freund hkn zu erklären, daß seine Attaken aus der Luft gegriffen sind.
> 
> Die K frage interessiert mich nicht, sorry maggo.



äh, heißt das jetzt, dass ich Dich nicht ansprechen soll, oder? Ich wollte doch nur ausdrücken, dass Dich mit dem Schimpfen niemand angreifen wollte. Für alles andere sehe ich zwar kein Problem in der Sache (im Prinzip ist uns allen egal, mit was der andere fährt  ), aber in der Zerfahrenheit...


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ist einfach ein dickes Weltraum-Monster. Hab ich aus einem Calvin und Hobbes Buch gescannt.



ganz im ernst, erste variante: ein stück wurzel, zweite variante: sag ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ist einfach ein dickes Weltraum-Monster. Hab ich aus einem Calvin und Hobbes Buch gescannt.


ein Weltraumpfadi von börgiwörki, hübsches Teilchen nur seeeeehr braun.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ..... sorry auch da warst nicht Du gemeint.. Du bist auch eher im Vordergrund



Menno, wann geht`sen (da darf ich!) endlich mal um mich???


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> (im Prinzip ist uns allen egal, mit was der andere fährt  ), aber in der Zerfahrenheit...



1) stimmt nicht, karbon iss mist
2) setzt euch doch bitte wieder auf die ignore liste, da war wenigstens mit ideser kinderkacke schluss.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ganz im ernst, erste variante: ein stück wurzel, zweite variante: sag ich nicht.



klar, dass Du wieder nur das siehst!


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Menno, wann geht`sen (da darf ich!) endlich mal um mich???



du bist ein wurm. ein kleines stück des ganzen, ohne die anderen gäbe es dich nicht ohne dich hätten die anderen weniger spass am leben.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 1) stimmt nicht, karbon iss mist
> 2) setzt euch doch bitte wieder auf die ignore liste, da war wenigstens mit ideser kinderkacke schluss.



blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla..................................blablablablabla


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du bist ein wurm. ein kleines stück des ganzen, ohne die anderen gäbe es dich nicht ohne dich hätten die anderen weniger spass am leben.



 ...danke gleichfalls!


----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Menno, wann geht`sen (da darf ich!) endlich mal um mich???


Jetzt, da ich mit Zitat auf Deine Frage antworte.
Zu vorherigen Posts hatte ich ja schon meinen Post von heute morgen zitiert.
Was da steht entspricht meiner Einstellung.
Alles, was ihr oder Euer Mentor da hineininterpretiert ist Eure Sache.

Ich mag gerne Radfahren ich höre auch gerne Musik


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ..................................blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla..................................blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla..................................
> 
> wusstet ihr, dass man nur maximal 20000 zeichen pro post eingeben darf.?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also, habe mit der Gattin gesprochen. Wir beide wären grundsätzlich erstmal am 26. in KH mit von der Partie


Yeah!


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Alles, was ihr oder Euer Mentor da hineininterpretiert ist Eure Sache.
> 
> Ich mag gerne Radfahren ich höre auch gerne Musik




horrowitz????

wer iss eigentlich mein mentor??? paul???


----------



## wondermike (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ein Weltraumpfadi von börgiwörki, hübsches Teilchen nur seeeeehr braun.



Na ja, jedenfalls kreativer als Dein Avatar.


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Yeah!



wortkarg! kommste auch mit???


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...wusstet ihr, dass man nur maximal 20000 zeichen pro post eingeben darf.?!



Wieder mal eine bei unseren qualitativ hochwertigen Beiträgen völlig ungerechtfertigte Einschränkung!


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wortkarg! kommste auch mit???



Ein "klein wenig" weiter oben, hat sie das angedroht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, jedenfalls kreativer als Dein Avatar.



reduktion auf das minimum. zurück aufn baum, endlich wieder räder aus stahl und stempelbremse. single speed, fixed versteht sich.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieder mal eine bei unseren qualitativ hochwertigen Beiträgen völlig ungerechtfertigte Einschränkung!



echt gemein


----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, jedenfalls kreativer als Dein Avatar.


 

Freiraum ist Gestaltungsraum, eine der doch zahlreich vorhandenen Gestaltungsregeln.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> horrowitz????
> 
> wer iss eigentlich mein mentor??? paul???



wer ist denn Paul?


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieder mal eine bei unseren qualitativ hochwertigen Beiträgen völlig ungerechtfertigte Einschränkung!



find ich auch. nur weil die anderen nur müll labern....im ktwr könnte ich das ja noch verstehn.


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wer ist denn Paul?



BILDUNGSLÜCKE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wortkarg! kommste auch mit???



Steht schon im Kalender.


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Steht schon im Kalender.



TOP!!!!


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> echt gemein


Nee, ganz gemein.


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> TOP!!!!



Finde ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, ganz gemein.



huhu frau  schön das du hier bist  kochste mir nun was    *lachweg*


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Jetzt, da ich mit Zitat auf Deine Frage antworte.
> ...



ok, ok, ich antworte auch gerne mal für andere...  (so isser (ich) halt) Ist halt (leider?) möglich bei der Kommunikation übers Forum!


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

GN8 Leutz


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> GN8 Leutz



hey...nicht gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Eure derzeitige Konversation hier erinnert ein wenig an Absurdes Theater ala Ionesco & Co...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

GN8


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

im fernsehn läuft ne reportage über moppedspackos. der kerl fährt mit 200 im gegenverkehr und filmt den scheiss. wenn ich die gelegenheit hätte und er würde vor mir liegen:
einfach drüberfaaaahn.


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> huhu frau  schön das du hier bist  kochste mir nun was    *lachweg*



Muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> BILDUNGSLÜCKE!!!!!!!!!!!



Wie, Du sprichst bei mir noch in der Einzahl???   Ich kenne doch schon Peter, wieso soll ich dennauch noch Paul kennen???


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eure derzeitige Konversation hier erinnert ein wenig an Absurdes Theater aller Ionesco & Co...



die derzeitige? ist das nicht immer so? *wunder*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Muss ich das verstehen?



Ne, aber habe ich das richtig verstanden: Du kommst auch mit nach KH am 26.?


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> GN8





wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt aber endgültig GN8



Gute Nacht Mädels!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> GN8 Leutz





Lucafabian schrieb:


> GN8





wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt aber endgültig GN8



GN8


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> GN8 Leutz



Huch, übersehen, das geht alles gerade so schnell hier....

Guite Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie, Du sprichst bei mir noch in der Einzahl???   Ich kenne doch schon Peter, wieso soll ich dennauch noch Paul kennen???



peter und paul
hauen sich aufs maul
nimmt der peter e gäbblesche 
und sticht em paul ins näbbelsche.


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hey...nicht gehen



Nicht gehen........schlafen.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eure derzeitige Konversation hier erinnert ein wenig an Absurdes Theater ala Ionesco & Co...



ich kenne Unesco, wer ist Ionesco?


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Huch, übersehen, das geht alles gerade so schnell hier....
> 
> Guite Nacht!



plausching at it`s (<--erlaubt!!!) best!


----------



## wondermike (14. August 2007)

Gegen uns hier war Ionesco doch ein ganz kleines Licht.

Gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> im fernsehn läuft ne reportage über moppedspackos. der kerl fährt mit 200 im gegenverkehr und filmt den scheiss. wenn ich die gelegenheit hätte und er würde vor mir liegen:
> einfach drüberfaaaahn.


----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich kenne Unesco, wer ist Ionesco?



iss legger mit knoblauch und chilli. man serviert am besten gefrorenen vanillepudding und speckbohnen dazu.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Muss ich das verstehen?



Hast Du noch nie `nen Mann kennen gelernt???


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Gegen uns hier war Ionesco doch ein ganz kleines Licht.
> 
> Gute Nacht zusammen.



GN8


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, aber habe ich das richtig verstanden: Du kommst auch mit nach KH am 26.?



Wenn nichts Wichtigeres dazwischen kommt?.....und was ist schon wichtiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie, Du sprichst bei mir noch in der Einzahl???   Ich kenne doch schon Peter, wieso soll ich dennauch noch Paul kennen???


Peter und Paul - Gift für zwei?
Die polnischen Giftzwerge?

Wer ist Paul .....du darfst?


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> peter und paul
> hauen sich aufs maul
> nimmt der peter e gäbblesche
> und sticht em paul ins näbbelsche.


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, aber habe ich das richtig verstanden: Du kommst auch mit nach KH am 26.?



Ja! 

...uuups, schon wieder...


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> l .....du darfst?



Apostrophieren, oder um was geht es gerade?  

Hiiilfe, ich verliere den Überblick! (Hatte ich den schon mal?  )


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Apostrophieren, oder um was geht es gerade?
> 
> Hiiilfe, ich verliere den Überblick! (Hatte ich den schon mal?  )



Ich sag nix....


----------



## caroka (14. August 2007)

So, ich habe fertig.....*gähn*


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Gegen uns hier war Ionesco doch ein ganz kleines Licht.
> 
> Gute Nacht zusammen.



Gute Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich sag nix....



blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla..................................blablablablabla


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Mal schauen, wie lange das bei mir noch im Zwischenspeicher ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. August 2007)

ich geh jetzt mal in die heia. reinhauen,alles geben.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie lange das bei mir noch im Zwischenspeicher ist...



haste noch keine batch dafür gemacht?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt mal in die heia. reinhauen,alles geben.



WEICHEI, GN8


----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie lange das bei mir noch im Zwischenspeicher ist...


 

Hab ich das richtig gesehen? 
Du bist hier angemeldet seit August 2006 und bist sozusagen seit Anbeginn Deiner Forumsaktivität hier im Plauscherfred zugange. 

Soll ich sagen Respekt?!


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig gesehen?
> Du bist hier angemeldet seit August 2006 und bist sozusagen seit Anbeginn Deiner Forumsaktivität hier im Plauscherfred zugange.
> 
> Soll ich sagen Respekt?!



Gibt es hier noch was anderes außer dem Plauschfred???


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt mal in die heia. reinhauen,alles geben.



Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (14. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gibt es hier noch was anderes außer dem Plauschfred???


22 w, sucht


----------



## Arachne (14. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 22 w, sucht



 ach so ja stimmt, kenne ich vom Hören/Sagen, habe ich natürlich niiieee reingeschaut...


----------



## fUEL (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach so ja stimmt, kenne ich vom Hören/Sagen, habe ich natürlich niiieee reingeschaut...


Manches Herstellerforum ist auch sehr lustisch


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Manches Herstellerforum ist auch sehr lustisch



ok, ok, dann geb ich halt doch zu schon mal woanders gewesen zu sein: im Nicolai-Forum...


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2007)

moin !

mann, da hab ich gestern ja noch was verpasst hier  

einfach zu schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Moin,

jo hier ging's gestern noch voll ab


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. August 2007)

morsche


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2007)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Wie?


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2007)

wo machstn hie???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich kenne Unesco, wer ist Ionesco?



Eugène Ionesco, Absurdes Theater, z.b. La Cantatrice Chave (Die kahle Sängerin)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugène_Ionesco


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo machstn hie???



18:00 Uhr Türmchen?

... und täglich grüsst die Plauschertour


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> haste noch keine batch dafür gemacht?



Batch, kann man das essen?  Allerdings habe ich selbstverständlich die unix-tools for windows installiert und könnte ein Kornshellskript schreiben.  Das hilft mir aber nix beim Fensterln...


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

@mzaskar: GW Taunus-Kartographie, 65527 Niedernhausen, (06127) 99895, Blatt Unteres Nahetal / Soonwald. Die meisten Trails habe ich dort wieder entdeckt. Wenn Du die Karte nirgendwo findest, kannst Du dort dann ja mal fragen, wo Du sie bekommen kannst. Hab ich auch schon gemacht.


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Batch, kann man das essen?  Allerdings habe ich selbstverständlich die unix-tools for windows installiert und könnte ein Kornshellskript schreiben.  Das hilft mir aber nix beim Fensterln...



jaja sie müssen nur den nippel durch die lasche ziehn .................


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jaja sie müssen nur den nippel durch die lasche ziehn .................



...und mit einem Hebel ganz noch oben drehn....


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und mit dem kleinen Hebel ganz noch oben drehn....



.....da erscheint sofort ein pfeil und da drücken sie dann drauf.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Mike Krüger...


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mike Krüger...



blitzchecker!!!hochachtung, den kenne sogar ich noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Halb verdeckt,...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

... halb versteckt...


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar: GW Taunus-Kartographie, 65527 Niedernhausen, (06127) 99895, Blatt Unteres Nahetal / Soonwald. Die meisten Trails habe ich dort wieder entdeckt. Wenn Du die Karte nirgendwo findest, kannst Du dort dann ja mal fragen, wo Du sie bekommen kannst. Hab ich auch schon gemacht.



Danke für die Info  

Ich denke ich muss doch mal wieder den Taunus oder eben die angrenzenten Gebiete unsicher machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

... tief im Wald ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

... liegt mein Haus ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

... und mein Labor ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Wer war war das?


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer war war das?


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer war war das?



Falco


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

@ Arachne: meinst du diese Karte geht auch? 
http://www.amazon.de/Topographische...0189321?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1187167841&sr=1-4


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer war war das?



Ich weiss ich weiss ....... Peter Lustig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Frank Zander: Ich bin der Ur-, Urenkel von Frankenstein


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frank Zander: Ich bin der Ur-, Urenkel von Frankenstein



Hut ab


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne: meinst du diese Karte geht auch?
> http://www.amazon.de/Topographische...0189321?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1187167841&sr=1-4



Schlecht ist die bestimmt nicht. Allerdings kenne ich sie nicht und weiß deshalb auch nicht, ob da genauso viel drinnen ist und ob sie auch so gut lesbar ist. Die von mir empfohlene hat einen größeren Maßstab (1:40000) und ist auch gut lesbar.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Auf der I-Bucht wird übrigens gerade wieder ein Helius FR in Large angeboten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-HELIUS-F...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schlecht ist die bestimmt nicht. Allerdings kenne ich sie nicht und weiß deshalb auch nicht, ob da genauso viel drinnen ist und ob sie auch so gut lesbar ist. Die von mir empfohlene hat einen größeren Maßstab (1:40000) und ist auch gut lesbar.



Ok, Danke für die Info, werde mal sehen wo ich die herzaubern kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf der I-Bucht wird übrigens gerade wieder ein Helius FR in Large angeboten:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-HELIUS-F...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ist ja nicht weit wech, für nen Euro nehm ich es gleich


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht weit wech, für nen Euro nehm ich es gleich



 Ich würde sogar 2,49  dafür geben!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht weit wech, für nen Euro nehm ich es gleich



Na 10 Euro würde ich evtl. dafür auch noch hinblättern 

Spass beiseite: der Sofortkauf-Preis ist nicht unattraktiv


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na 10 Euro würde ich evtl. dafür auch noch hinblättern
> 
> Spass beiseite: der Sofortkauf-Preis ist nicht unattraktiv



Ja, mich verunsichert aber ein wenig, dass es ein neues Bike sein soll. Auf den Bildern ist es total staubig und mit der alten XT ausgestattet. Die bremst auch mit großen Scheiben nicht so, wie ich es mir wünschen würde. Außerdem ist L für mich eh zu klein...


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na 10 Euro würde ich evtl. dafür auch noch hinblättern



vorsicht, da kommen noch 7 euro versand drauf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Auch wenn's ein wenig staubig ist, sieht es trotzdem neu aus...



Arachne schrieb:


> ... und mit der alten XT ausgestattet. Die bremst auch mit großen Scheiben nicht so, wie ich es mir wünschen würde.



Die alte XT-Vierkolben (Patent System Grimeca) ist m.E. eine der besten Scheibenbremsen gewesen die je gebaut wurde. Ich kenne einen Händler in FRA, der hat Ende letzten Jahr Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung gesetzt, um noch ein paar neue Restexemplare zu ergattern...

Ich habe die selber seit sechs Jahren an meinem Delite Grey, aber dort natürlich nicht im Freeride-Bereich getestet 



Arachne schrieb:


> Außerdem ist L für mich eh zu klein...



Du musst ja auch nicht jeden Post auf Dich beziehen


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Die alte XT-Vierkolben (Patent System Grimeca) ist m.E. eine der besten Scheibenbremsen gewesen die je gebaut wurde. Ich kenne einen Händler in FRA, der hat Ende letzten Jahr Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung gesetzt, um noch ein paar neue Restexemplare zu ergattern...
> 
> Ich habe die selber seit sechs Jahren an meinem Delite Grey, aber dort natürlich nicht im Freeride-Bereich getestet



ok, ich biete 12,89 !  ...dann montiere die die Bremse an meinen Blauen...



wahltho schrieb:


> Du musst ja auch nicht jeden Post auf Dich beziehen


----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe die selber seit sechs Jahren an meinem Delite Grey, aber dort natürlich nicht im Freeride-Bereich getestet



ich würde eh gerne wissen wer von uns überhaupt mal etwas im freeride bereich getestet hat - ich meine im "wirklichen" freeride dingens.

mahlzeit wahltho, gude plauscher


----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du musst ja auch nicht jeden Post auf Dich beziehen



doch doch doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> doch doch doch...


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich würde eh gerne wissen wer von uns überhaupt mal etwas im freeride bereich getestet hat - ich meine im "wirklichen" freeride dingens.
> 
> mahlzeit wahltho, gude plauscher



hmmm I am free and I am riding my bike as often as I can .....

Bin ich nun ein Freerider, oder nicht


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

Unter http://www.mtb-news.ch/ gibt es Bild eines Abfluges mit Folgen ......

Autsch - Zum Glück nicht meins *Puh*


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Unter http://www.mtb-news.ch/ gibt es Bild eines Abfluges mit Folgen ......
> 
> Autsch


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf der I-Bucht wird übrigens gerade wieder ein Helius FR in Large angeboten:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-HELIUS-F...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



wer hat den ersten Euro geboten???


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wer hat den ersten Euro geboten???



sind jetzt schon 4, also kann ich das mit dem euro vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wer hat den ersten Euro geboten???



Large ist doch zu gross für mich...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich würde eh gerne wissen wer von uns überhaupt mal etwas im freeride bereich getestet hat - ich meine im "wirklichen" freeride dingens.
> 
> mahlzeit wahltho, gude plauscher



Mahlzeit hkn,

ich echten Freeride-Bereich hat sich m.E. noch keiner von uns mit dem Bike bewegt und ich habe es in diesem Leben auch nicht mehr vor


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sind jetzt schon 4, also kann ich das mit dem euro vergessen



da hat einer doch tatsächlich als Höchstgebot 3,50  angegeben...


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich würde eh gerne wissen wer von uns überhaupt mal etwas im freeride bereich getestet hat - ich meine im "wirklichen" freeride dingens.
> 
> mahlzeit wahltho, gude plauscher





wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit hkn,
> 
> ich echten Freeride-Bereich hat sich m.E. noch keiner von uns mit dem Bike bewegt und ich habe es in diesem Leben auch nicht mehr vor



Da die Übergänge fließend sind, würde ich das gar nicht mal generell verneinen. Glaubt ihr 1m-Drops, oder ewig lange, verwinkelte Treppen gehören noch in den All-Mountain-Bereich? Ach ne, habe ja noch den Enduro-Bereich vergessen. Ok, ich denke mal, dass wir uns eher dort bewegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Ich kann anhand der Bilder nicht genau erkennen, welches Baujahr der Rahmen sein könnte. Die vordere Dämpferaufnahme kann man nicht richtig sehen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es das 2007er Modell ist...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach ne, habe ja noch den Enduro-Bereich vergessen. Ok, ich denke mal, dass wir uns eher dort bewegen.



 Ich bin mir offen gesagt inzwischen auch nicht mehr sicher, ob, falls Du Dich wirklich für ein Nicolai entscheiden solltest, das Helius FR die richtige Wahl für Dich ist. Du hast ja schon mehrfach über das Mehrgewicht beim Testbike geklagt und betont, dass Du mit dem Bike auch Touren fahren möchtest. Evtl. wäre ein Helius CC mit dem FR Rohrsatz und einer etwas üppiger dimensionierten Gabel für Dich und Deinen Einsatzbereich sogar  besser geeignet...

Ich habe ja den direkten Vergleich zwischen beiden Varianten, also FR und CC (wobei mein CC nicht aus dem FR Rohrsatz besteht).


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin mir offen gesagt inzwischen auch nicht mehr sicher, ob, falls Du Dich wirklich für ein Nicolai entscheiden solltest, das Helius FR die richtige Wahl für Dich ist. Du hast ja schon mehrfach über das Mehrgewicht beim Testbike geklagt und betont, dass Du mit dem Bike auch Touren fahren möchtest. Evtl. wäre ein Helius CC mit dem FR Rohrsatz und einer etwas üppiger dimensionierten Gabel für Dich und Deinen Einsatzbereich sogar  besser geeignet...
> 
> Ich habe ja den direkten Vergleich zwischen beiden Varianten, also FR und CC (wobei mein CC nicht aus dem FR Rohrsatz besteht).



dann könnte der gerd aber seine tuppervieh auch verkaufen. ich denke das fr wäre schon ne bessere ergänzung zum fuel.


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin mir offen gesagt inzwischen auch nicht mehr sicher, ob, falls Du Dich wirklich für ein Nicolai entscheiden solltest, das Helius FR die richtige Wahl für Dich ist. Du hast ja schon mehrfach über das Mehrgewicht beim Testbike geklagt und betont, dass Du mit dem Bike auch Touren fahren möchtest. Evtl. wäre ein Helius CC mit dem FR Rohrsatz und einer etwas üppiger dimensionierten Gabel für Dich und Deinen Einsatzbereich sogar  besser geeignet...
> 
> Ich habe ja den direkten Vergleich zwischen beiden Varianten, also FR und CC (wobei mein CC nicht aus dem FR Rohrsatz besteht).





Maggo schrieb:


> dann könnte der gerd aber seine tuppervieh auch verkaufen. ich denke das fr wäre schon ne bessere ergänzung zum fuel.



Ja, auf jeden Fall.  Wenn es ein Nicolai wird, wird es ein FR. Heute sind die ja auch leichter, als dieses schon ältere Testbike.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann könnte der gerd aber seine tuppervieh auch verkaufen. ich denke das fr wäre schon ne bessere ergänzung zum fuel.



Hhmmm...

Natürlich wäre das Helius FR die bessere Ergänzung zur Tupperware.

Die Frage ist aber, ob Gerd es auch wirklich als reine Ergänzung nutzen wird und ob er diese Ergänzung dann auch wirklich in diesem Umfang braucht/nutzt...

Für die Touren, die ich bisher mit Gerd gefahren bin (KH und Taunus), ist das CC eigentlich völlig ausreichend und zudem eine Ecke leichter...

P.S: Und bitte nicht die Ami-Tupperschüssel mit sowas edlem wie einem Nicolia Helius CC vergleichen


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, auf jeden Fall.  Wenn es ein Nicolai wird, wird es ein FR. Heute sind die ja auch leichter, als dieses schon ältere Testbike.



um wieviel??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> um wieviel??



Zwischen meinem CC und FR und das sind ja beides 2007er-Modelle liegen komplett knapp 3 kg (500gr für die extrem schwere Marzocchi All Mountain 2 schon berücksichtigt).

Die Rahmen unterscheiden sich um 1,1kg lt. Specs (2,8kg vs. 3,9kg), wobei ich nicht weiss was der FR Rohrsatz beim CC wieder reinholen würde.


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> P.S: Und bitte nicht die Ami-Tupperschüssel mit sowas edlem wie einem Nicolia Helius CC vergleichen



Keine Angst, tue ich nicht!  Das Trek fährt sicherlich besser!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Keine Angst, tue ich nicht!  Das Trek fährt sicherlich besser!



... von selbst in in den gelben Sack


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> um wieviel??



Das Testbike lag bei etwa 17,5kg. Mein Blauer wiegt 13,5. fUELs FR wiegt, glaube ich, 15,5kg. Ich schätze also mal 16kg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Mein FR wiegt ebenfalls ca. 17,5kg, mein CC ca. 14,5 kg.

1 Kilo (grosszügig gerechnet) muss man bei beiden natürlich für die Rohloff einrechnen.

Ansonsten haben beide ähnliche Laufräder und die gleichen Bremsen.

Federung ist natürlich komplett unterschiedlich (Fox Float XTT vs. Marz AM 2 & Fox DHX 4.0 vs. RS Pearl 3.3).


----------



## bodo_nimda (15. August 2007)

bei meinem gewicht brauche ich mir um 1-3kg keine gedanken machen  ...


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> bei meinem gewicht brauche ich mir um 1-3kg keine gedanken machen  ...



Könnte man erstmal vermuten...

Trotzdem merkst Du am Rad jede 100g!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> bei meinem gewicht brauche ich mir um 1-3kg keine gedanken machen  ...



Geht mir genauso, nur mit umgekehrter Kausalkette


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...(500gr für die extrem schwere Marzocchi All Mountain 2 schon berücksichtigt).
> ...



Das Testbike hatte vorne starkes Übergewicht. Bei Deinem gleicht das natürlich die Rohloff aus. Die neuen Gabeln sind jedenfalls alle ein wenig (Fox), oder deutlich (alle anderen) leichter (ok, ok, jedenfalls ist die Marzocchi deutlich leichter geworden!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Testbike hatte vorne starkes Übergewicht. Bei Deinem gleicht das natürlich die Rohloff aus. Die neuen Gabeln sind jedenfalls alle ein wenig (Fox), oder deutlich (alle anderen) leichter* (ok, ok, jedenfalls ist die Marzocchi deutlich leichter geworden!)*.



 Meine AM 2 wiegt irgendwas um die 2,7kg...

Die neueren Gabeln von Fox/Marzocchi etc. liegen jetzt irgendwo so um die 2,1 - 2,2 kg


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2007)

supersonderangebot bei bikemaxx auf der hanauer. shimano hg93 fÃ¼r lediglich 33,50â¬. ich habs bleiben gelassen.


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> supersonderangebot bei bikemaxx auf der hanauer. shimano hg93 für lediglich 33,50. ich habs bleiben gelassen.



 die Kette???!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Ist ja 'nen echtes Schnäppchen 

Bei Hibike im Katalog für 15 Euro (aufgerundet)


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> supersonderangebot bei bikemaxx auf der hanauer. shimano hg93 für lediglich 33,50. ich habs bleiben gelassen.



Dann ist es ja jetzt bekannt wie Bikemax ueberlebt.....Alle Denken Geiz ist Geil und BikeMax ist der geilste ueberhaupt und kaufen ohne nachzudenken  

Achja ist wie bei MM und SH


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist ja 'nen echtes Schnäppchen
> 
> Bei Hibike im Katalog für 15 Euro (aufgerundet)



12  bei cycle-aix (aufgerundet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann ist es ja jetzt bekannt wie Bikemax ueberlebt.....Alle Denken Geiz ist Geil und BikeMax ist der geilste ueberhaupt und kaufen ohne nachzudenken
> 
> Achja ist wie bei MM und SH



Die süßen MMs kennen ich ja, aber was sind SHs?


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die süßen MMs kennen ich ja, aber was sind SHs?


oder heissen die jetzt nur noch S  Meinte halt die 2 grossen der Geiz ist Geil und ich bin doch nicht blöd Euphorie .....


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oder heissen die jetzt nur noch S  Meinte halt die 2 grossen der Geiz ist Geil und ich bin doch nicht blöd Euphorie .....



ach so, hab` nicht geschaltet...soooo schwüüüül hier....


----------



## Maggo (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 12  bei cycle-aix (aufgerundet)



12 iss ein krasser preis. ich hab jetzt ne 73 für 16 genommen, da ich keine lust hatte noch weiter durch die gegend zu fahren.


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach so, hab` nicht geschaltet...soooo schwüüüül hier....



same on my side  
habe noch eine kleine Umfahrung auf dem Heimweg geplant so + 8 km und plus 600 hm ..... ob ich das schaffe wenn es so warm ist


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> same on my side
> habe noch eine kleine Umfahrung auf dem Heimweg geplant so + 8 km und plus 600 hm ..... ob ich das schaffe wenn es so warm ist



bei uns sieht es nach einer Erfrischung aus, es ist bewölkt. Bin jetzt jedenfalls unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Zieh' mich jetzt auch um, kann ein paar Minuten später werden....


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2007)

wünsche allen viel spaß und möge das wetter noch ein paar stündchen halten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. August 2007)

ei gude wie!

7 Seiten  stand was wichtiges drin? nach dem dritten "blablabla....uswusf" hab ich aufgehört nachzulesen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Trotzdem merkst Du am Rad jede 100g!



stimmt nicht!!! 

Mein Torque is 3kg schwerer als mein XC und macht viel mehr Spass bei fast keinen Tempoeinbusen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> stimmt nicht!!!
> 
> Mein Torque is 3kg schwerer als mein XC und macht viel mehr Spass bei fast keinen Tempoeinbusen



fährst du heute noch...man bin ich motiviert...ich müsste zwar, aber ich red mir ein das es gleich regnet


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

Zählt die Trails zu Freeride oder Enduro 



 

 



ja ich weis, es gibt bestimmt wieder welche die sagen da ist kein Trail


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. August 2007)

hier is es voll am schiffen (rein mental)  d.h. ich fahr heut nicht, ich werd gleich bissi Kurbel putzen und den alten Antriebskram wieder ans XC schrauben und dann im Bett die Beine hochlegen, war selten so fertig wie heute ... ich sollte mehr schlafen wenn ich Rad fahre


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. August 2007)

@ Lugga: geilgeilgeil!!! Wo ist das? Wann? 

is aber höchstens All Mountain  könnte man auch guten Gewissens zu Enduro zählen, meine Gabel entgegen RockShoxPage dann aber auch


----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zählt die Trails zu Freeride oder Enduro
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ist nix für mich...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Lugga: geilgeilgeil!!! Wo ist das? Wann?
> 
> is aber höchstens All Mountain  könnte man auch guten Gewissens zu Enduro zählen, meine Gabel entgegen RockShoxPage dann aber auch



Du bist auch All Mountain, da halten sich die Leit beim runnerlaufe an de Bäum fest. Wie gesagt demnächst mal...


Ralph wieso ist das nix für Dich, ich bin ja maßlos enttäuscht... Du bist doch der einzige der die entsprechende Ausrüstung dafür hat. Ich wollt da mal mit Euch hin und den dicken Helm von Ralph mal ausleihen.


----------



## oldrizzo (15. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zählt die Trails zu Freeride oder Enduro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das würde mich auch sehr interessieren wo man diese stelle findet. kann man sich der tour dorthin anschliessen?

merci


----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ralph wieso ist das nix für Dich, ich bin ja maßlos enttäuscht... Du bist doch der einzige der die entsprechende Ausrüstung dafür hat. Ich wollt da mal mit Euch hin und den dicken Helm von Ralph mal ausleihen.



weil das für richtige männer ist und ich als pussy  nee, klar bin ich dabei. sollte aber trocken sein, sonst gibts da bestimmt recht schnell aua


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das würde mich auch sehr interessieren wo man diese stelle findet. kann man sich der tour dorthin anschliessen?
> 
> merci



Klar kann man, wenns soweit ist gibts ne PN von mir 

Der Weg ist für mich ne Erstbefahrung. Alleine will ich nicht fahren, da liegen viele Steine rum und es würde nicht Schaden wenn an Schlüsselstellen unten jemand als Fallschutz steht. 

Ich will dort ASAP fahren, muß da aber noch was auskurieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> weil das für richtige männer ist und ich als pussy  nee, klar bin ich dabei. sollte aber trocken sein, sonst gibts da bestimmt recht schnell aua



 Du hast mich eben echt schockiert, wo ich doch auf Dich gezählt hatte


----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du hast mich eben echt schockiert, wo ich doch auf Dich gezählt hatte



ich lass dich doch nicht alleine fallen  wenn dann beide putt, sollte ich vielleicht doch noch schnell die safety-jacket kaufen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich lass dich doch nicht alleine fallen  wenn dann beide putt, sollte ich vielleicht doch noch schnell die safety-jacket kaufen



Dann könnten wir auch noch etwas weiter rechts fahren, da gehts dann richtig zur Sache


----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir auch noch etwas weiter rechts fahren, da gehts dann richtig zur Sache



*gg* nur weil ich das dann an habe? oldrizzo hat so nen kram auch *lach* dann darf er als erster


----------



## oldrizzo (15. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Klar kann man, wenns soweit ist gibts ne PN von mir
> 
> Der Weg ist für mich ne Erstbefahrung. Alleine will ich nicht fahren, da liegen viele Steine rum und es würde nicht Schaden wenn an Schlüsselstellen unten jemand als Fallschutz steht.
> 
> Ich will dort ASAP fahren, muß da aber noch was auskurieren



asap ist gut... habe irgendwie noch sowas wie urlaub momentan. bin aber sonst auch flexibel. sieht gut besucht aus auf den fotos. über eine pm würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## oldrizzo (15. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *gg* nur weil ich das dann an habe? oldrizzo hat so nen kram auch *lach* dann darf er als erster



ist gebongt! der asmussen der trails.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ist gebongt! der asmussen der trails.....



*mist* nu hab  ich mir was eingeborgt   wer weiß wo du als alter WOFFMler überall runterkachelst


----------



## oldrizzo (15. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *mist* nu hab  ich mir was eingeborgt   wer weiß wo du als alter WOFFMler überall runterkachelst



ich sollte sparsamer mit meinen informationen haushalten. da wissen menschen mehr über mich, als ich über sie!  

oder sind wir uns mal übern weg gefahren? zum thema runterkacheln: ich fahre fast überall runter, nur selten kopflos und demzufolge oft auch langsamer als andere.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> asap ist gut... habe irgendwie noch sowas wie urlaub momentan. bin aber sonst auch flexibel. sieht gut besucht aus auf den fotos. über eine pm würde ich mich sehr freuen.



Ja dort ist eher viel los, man sollte unter Woche am besten Morgens fahren. Wie lange hast de denn noch Urlaub? Wenn wir mit dem Auto bis hin fahren und nur dort rumeiern könnten wir noch schneller asap  Das verkraftet dann vielleicht auch mein Bein, ich versuch morgen mal ob schon wieder was geht.

Das wird dann aber keine Tour...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> zum thema runterkacheln: ich fahre fast überall runter, nur selten kopflos und demzufolge oft auch langsamer als andere.



Das klingt doch gut, ich fahr auch fast überall runter, im moment aber noch mit 100mm vorne und hinten, das setzt Grenzen  



Knifflig muß es sein, dann macht es mir Spaß


----------



## oldrizzo (15. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja dort ist eher viel los, man sollte unter Woche am besten Morgens fahren. Wie lange hast de denn noch Urlaub? Wenn wir mit dem Auto bis hin fahren und nur dort rumeiern könnten wir noch schneller asap  Das verkraftet dann vielleicht auch mein Bein, ich versuch morgen mal ob schon wieder was geht.
> 
> Das wird dann aber keine Tour...



urlaub noch bis 25.08..... unter der woche morgens klingt gut. eine tour ist ja kein muss. bin sowieso total unfit....  
bis 2006 hatte ich auch noch 100 mm (trek fuel 70)... ich kenne das also gut. aber du bekommst doch auch bald was neues, oder?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich sollte sparsamer mit meinen informationen haushalten. da wissen menschen mehr über mich, als ich über sie!
> 
> oder sind wir uns mal übern weg gefahren? zum thema runterkacheln: ich fahre fast überall runter, nur selten kopflos und demzufolge oft auch langsamer als andere.



*lach* nein wir sind noch nicht zusammen gefahren. aber ich habe mal die fahrer auf der WOFFM seite durchgeklickt und da warst du auch  du siehst, klein ist die welt


----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das klingt doch gut, ich fahr auch fast überall runter, im moment aber noch mit 100mm vorne und hinten, das setzt Grenzen
> 
> 
> 
> Knifflig muß es sein, dann macht es mir Spaß




hmm, also definitiv setzt mein kopf zuerst das limit...das bike würde ja gerne mehr...


----------



## oldrizzo (15. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* nein wir sind noch nicht zusammen gefahren. aber ich habe mal die fahrer auf der WOFFM seite durchgeklickt und da warst du auch  du siehst, klein ist die welt



ahja, stimmt. wo ich mich überall so rumtreibe. sogar beim hibike wurde ich schon angesprochen. das war auch ein plauscher, glaube ich.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ahja, stimmt. wo ich mich überall so rumtreibe. sogar beim hibike wurde ich schon angesprochen. das war auch ein plauscher, glaube ich.



Igitt ein Plauscher, die gibts wirklich


----------



## oldrizzo (15. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, also definitiv setzt mein kopf zuerst das limit...das bike würde ja gerne mehr...



hmmm, sieht aber gar nicht so aus, wenn man deine fotos anschaut.... 




geht jetzt ma nudele esse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hmmm, sieht aber gar nicht so aus, wenn man deine fotos anschaut....



 erklär das mal genauer


----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hmmm, sieht aber gar nicht so aus, wenn man deine fotos anschaut....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 doch mein bike kann bestimmt noch einpaar cm höher hüpfen 

guten hunger


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> doch mein bike kann bestimmt noch einpaar cm höher hüpfen
> 
> guten hunger



Angeber


----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Angeber



angeber? ich schrieb mein bike, nicht ich


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bei uns sieht es nach einer Erfrischung aus, es ist bewölkt. Bin jetzt jedenfalls unterwegs.



Trocken


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Lugga: geilgeilgeil!!! Wo ist das? Wann?
> 
> is aber höchstens All Mountain  könnte man auch guten Gewissens zu Enduro zählen, meine Gabel entgegen RockShoxPage dann aber auch



komm auch   
Naja die Treppen .... gut .... die Wurzeln kommt auf meinen Mut an


----------



## wondermike (15. August 2007)

Tach zusammen.  

Wollte heut' Abend ja auch ein Ründchen drehen. Da ich aber bei der A***** mal wieder ein paar Leuten auf die Zehen getreten bin, wäre es eher unklug gewesen, um fünf abzuhauen. Aber für morgen sieht es ja laut Wetterkaffeesatzleserei ganz gut aus.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> angeber? ich schrieb mein bike, nicht ich



ja, ja...nun wieder rausreden


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> komm auch
> Naja die Treppen .... gut .... die Wurzeln kommt auf meinen Mut an



Die Treppe ist Kinderkram. Der Trail ist, zumindest für mich, richtig anspruchsvoll. Ich schätz Ihn aber höchstens und das nur Stellenweise auf S3 ein. Die Kunst wid es sein dien richtige Linie zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Treppe ist Kinderkram. Der Trail ist, zumindest für mich, richtig anspruchsvoll. Ich schätz Ihn aber höchstens und das nur Stellenweise auf S3 ein. Die Kunst wid es sein dien richtige Linie zu finden



oder mit ner 300mm DH Mühle runter potern 

würd mich aber echt mal reizen da runter zu zirkeln, was du bisher erzählt hast klingt echt interessant  und asap sagt mir nix


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> oder mit ner 300mm DH Mühle runter potern
> 
> würd mich aber echt mal reizen da runter zu zirkeln, was du bisher erzählt hast klingt echt interessant  und asap sagt mir nix



asap = as soon as possible = so schnell wie möglich

mit 300mm runterdonnern macht doch kein Spaß, das hat nix anspruchsvolles/kniffeliges mehr

Mal schauen was mein Doc morgen sagt, dann kann ich vielleicht schon genaueres sagen, ich bin ja auch ganz heiß drauf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. August 2007)

Hab grad in deinem Fotoalbum gesehen das das ja im Odenwald ist

da hab ich Verwandte


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab grad in deinem Fotoalbum gesehen das das ja im Odenwald ist
> 
> da hab ich Verwandte



Wo wohnen die?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. August 2007)

Gute Frage... ich glaub in Michelstadt.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gute Frage... ich glaub .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. August 2007)

na und 

ich geh mal pennen, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

GN8 Crazy


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. August 2007)

@ Arachne:

  LINKS


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Arachne:
> 
> LINKS



Ne RECHTS


----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja, ja...nun wieder rausreden



na wenn ich eins kann, dann das


----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne RECHTS



finde geradeaus auch ok


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne RECHTS



Das andere RECHTS


----------



## Lucafabian (15. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na wenn ich eins kann, dann das


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Arachne:
> 
> LINKS


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


















                                          OHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

aaach links meinst Du!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aaach links meinst Du!



Mann hat das gedauert   Sieht übrigens gut aus an dem kleinen Nachwuchsbiker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2007)

GN8 Leute


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mann hat das gedauert   Sieht übrigens gut aus an dem kleinen Nachwuchsbiker



Würde mir bestimmt auch stehen!


----------



## Arachne (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 Leute



Gute Nacht Thomas!


----------



## habkeinnick (15. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 Leute



Mahlzeit wahltho


----------



## caroka (15. August 2007)

Maggo sag mal piep


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Würde mir bestimmt auch stehen!



Bestimmt  Ich hab auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt


----------



## fUEL (15. August 2007)

morgen Kreuznach...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> morgen Kreuznach...........


Viel Spaß!   Darf morgen Schaffen...


----------



## fUEL (15. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!  Darf morgen Schaffen...


 
Danke!

Hab heut mein Fuel gekillt kriegt..........und morgen stirbt der Monteur bei ........

Altkönig runter auf dem groben Weg und nach 100m war die Gabel defekt.
Der hat wohl die Aufnahme nicht vorschriftsmäßig verschraubt und da hat sich der Aluscheißkram verabschiedet( Stahl an der Stelle wär wohl besser)

Nachdem er mir beim Zusmmenbau schon eine Macke ins Oberrohr gehauen hat nun das ...............

Ich schraub in Zukunft alles lieber slebst.


----------



## Arachne (16. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Hab heut mein Fuel gekillt kriegt..........und morgen stirbt der Monteur bei ........
> 
> ...



 Oh Grusel, wie übel!


----------



## Arachne (16. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Maggo sag mal piep



ich fürchte, er ist ähnlich geplättet, wie ich...


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2007)

morsche zusamme !

ich hätt da mal ein problem :

suche ein metallgartenhaus für meine lieben.
könnte so in etwa eins mit 2 m x 3 m hinstellen. problem bei der sache : diese dinger habe alle den eingang an der breiteren seite. ich bräuchte aber den eingang an der schmalen seite ...

fast ideal wäre dieses hier, zumindest vom prinzip her : http://cgi.ebay.de/Metallgeraetehau...-Rechnung_W0QQitemZ200141057559QQcmdZViewItem
es könnte nur etwas breiter sein (bis 2 m).
und wer zum henker kann was mit einer türhöhe von 1,52 m anfangen    

hat einer noch ne idee, wo man sowas in der art finden könnte ?
ich will doch nur ein einfaches metallgerätehaus haben


----------



## fUEL (16. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche zusamme !
> 
> ich hätt da mal ein problem :
> 
> ...


 

Sollte wohl ne Datscha für die polnischen Zwilinge werden.

Guggst Du mal bei BioHort...Ansonsten als Anlehner gibt es glaub ich auch was bei unopiu, alternativ Anlehngewächshaus mit Metall gedeckt? hätte den Vorteil einer  optionalen Firstlüftung und würde nicht so eine Stauhitze in sich bergen falls es mal warm sein sollte


Ich sattel mal die Hühner.....Kreuznach im Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sollte wohl ne Datscha für die polnischen Zwilinge werden.
> 
> Guggst Du mal bei BioHort...Ansonsten als Anlehner gibt es glaub ich auch was bei unopiu, alternativ Anlehngewächshaus mit Metall gedeckt? hätte den Vorteil einer  optionalen Firstlüftung und würde nicht so eine Stauhitze in sich bergen falls es mal warm sein sollte
> 
> ...



krass, die unopiu-variante ist die gleiche wie die in meinem link, nur sehr viel teurer  http://www.unopiu.de/html/catalogo_liv4.php?id=515
das ist die kleinere größe, die gibts schon für 320 euro bei neckermann. die größere für 399 ...

biohort ist sehr teuer und hat auch nur eines mit 1,80 x 1,80 was passen würde. das ist von der länge her schon ziemlich knapp für bikes ...

viel spaß heute in kh


----------



## fUEL (16. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> krass, die unopiu-variante ist die gleiche wie die in meinem link, nur sehr viel teurer  http://www.unopiu.de/html/catalogo_liv4.php?id=515
> das ist die kleinere größe, die gibts schon für 320 euro bei neckermann. die größere für 399 ...
> 
> biohort ist sehr teuer und hat auch nur eines mit 1,80 x 1,80 was passen würde. das ist von der länge her schon ziemlich knapp für bikes ...
> ...


 
Tandem??

Beckmann ist so ein Hersteller von Hobbygewächshäusern.Die gibt es auf jeden Fall in diversen Grössen für Anlehnung.

Würd ich drüber nachdenken aber teurer als ne Blechhütte ist das immer wegen der Variabilität in der Regel aber auch praktischer.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich sattel mal die Hühner.....Kreuznach im Regen





Vergeß die Regenjacke nicht!

Paß bei Spitzkehren von der Lehmberghütte auf da ist eine dabei, da liegt ein dicker Stein drin, die ist im nassen nicht zu fahren der Stein ist rutschig wie nochebbesanneres 

Viel Spaß


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Tandem??
> 
> Beckmann ist so ein Hersteller von Hobbygewächshäusern.Die gibt es auf jeden Fall in diversen Grössen für Anlehnung.
> 
> Würd ich drüber nachdenken aber teurer als ne Blechhütte ist das immer wegen der Variabilität in der Regel aber auch praktischer.



ne, kein tandem. aber mehr als ein bike eben. platz zum rangieren muß da auch noch bleiben. hab mal mein kona vermessen. das kommt schon auf eine länge von 1,65 m ...
zum anlehnen muß es nicht unbedingt sein, obwohl das optisch besser aussehen würde. einfach nur die tür an der schmalen seite und ich wäre glücklich. bei holzhäusern gibt es diese option, warum nicht auch bei metall ?

dann guck ich jetzt mal, was reinhold beckmann zu bieten hat. wußte gar nicht, dass der auch in hütten macht


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne, kein tandem. aber mehr als ein bike eben. platz zum rangieren muß da auch noch bleiben. hab mal mein kona vermessen. das kommt schon auf eine länge von 1,65 m ...
> zum anlehnen muß es nicht unbedingt sein, obwohl das optisch besser aussehen würde. einfach nur die tür an der schmalen seite und ich wäre glücklich. bei holzhäusern gibt es diese option, warum nicht auch bei metall ?
> 
> dann guck ich jetzt mal, was reinhold beckmann zu bieten hat. wußte gar nicht, dass der auch in hütten macht



Moin Fux,
willst de jetzt auch Deine Bikes im Glashaus lagern?


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Fux,
> willst de jetzt auch Deine Bikes im Glashaus lagern?



scheinbar die einzige alternative, da es aus metall nix passendes von der stange gibt


----------



## Maggo (16. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Maggo sag mal piep



piep. mein internet @ home funktioniert nicht mehr ich wart mal bis heut abend/nachmittag obs wieder funktioniert. verstellt hab ich nix. 

verbrecherverein.........


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei holzhäusern gibt es diese option, warum nicht auch bei metall ?


Warum nimmst du dann keins aus Holz? Haltbarkeit sollte nicht das Problem sein. Sowas hab ich mit meinem Vater vor gut 20 Jahren aufgebaut und es steht immer noch wie ´ne 1.

@fUEL: Beileid zum Schadensfall! Ich glaub, da würd jetzt einer mit dem Kopf unterm Arm in HG rum rennen, wenn das mein Bike gewesen wär!  
Macht bloß vorsichtig in KH.   Wo es Spitzkehren gibt geht es automatisch auch immer talseitig steil runter!


----------



## fUEL (16. August 2007)

Hab 3 Brötchen gefuttert, damit ich den Monteur jetzt ungespitzt in den Boden rammen kann...

So ein ..............

Ich hau dann mal ab

Ciao


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

Mahlzeit Ihr Lieben (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, da gerade ein Chiabatta mit Krabben drauf kauend),

@fUEL: Mein Beileid w/ des Ärgers mit dem Trek und viel Spass in KH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

Das Helius FR auf der I-Bucht steht inzwischen bei 334 Euro


----------



## Maggo (16. August 2007)

immer diese frühbieter.


----------



## Maggo (16. August 2007)

keinen meter cool!


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2007)

moin ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> keinen meter cool!


----------



## Arachne (16. August 2007)

Morgen,

puh, hab` ich heut` lang hierher gebraucht... 

Seid ihr wenigstens auch noch ein wenig von gestern geplättet?


----------



## Maggo (16. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> puh, hab` ich heut` lang hierher gebraucht...
> 
> Seid ihr wenigstens auch noch ein wenig von gestern geplättet?



geht so! heut abend hofheim?


----------



## caroka (16. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> piep.





Maggo schrieb:


> mein internet @ home funktioniert nicht mehr ich wart mal bis heut abend/nachmittag obs wieder funktioniert. verstellt hab ich nix.
> 
> verbrecherverein.........


Was für ein Verein das wohl ist?  
    



Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> puh, hab` ich heut` lang hierher gebraucht...
> 
> Seid ihr wenigstens auch noch ein wenig von gestern geplättet?


Eigentlich geht es mir richtig gut.  


Maggo schrieb:


> geht so! heut abend hofheim?


----------



## Tonino (16. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> puh, hab` ich heut` lang hierher gebraucht...
> 
> Seid ihr wenigstens auch noch ein wenig von gestern geplättet?



Also ich merk´s heute auch noch aber gestern Abend hab ich nix gespürt...also ich hab meine Beine nicht mehr gespürt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Seid ihr wenigstens auch noch ein wenig von gestern geplättet?



Nö....


----------



## habkeinnick (16. August 2007)

gude plauscher und plauscherinnen, mahlzeit wahltho


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

... ach so: Moin Gerd & Tonino


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher und plauscherinnen, mahlzeit wahltho



Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geht so! heut abend hofheim?



Warum nicht


----------



## Maggo (16. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Also ich merk´s heute auch noch aber gestern Abend hab ich nix gespürt...also ich hab meine Beine nicht mehr gespürt..



keine schmerzen................adriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!

ich hab auch so ne art muskelkater, die begeisterung über die truppe und die letzten touren machen das aber fast unbemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nö....



tier!!!!!


----------



## Tonino (16. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> keine schmerzen................adriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!
> 
> ich hab auch so ne art muskelkater, die begeisterung über die truppe und die letzten touren machen das aber fast unbemerkt.



...apropos adrian....den Rocky I hab ich mir gestern auch noch angeschaut im dritten.....für Rocky II war ich dann zu müde.

@wahltho ......guten Morgen!!


----------



## habkeinnick (16. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> keine schmerzen................adriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!
> 
> ich hab auch so ne art muskelkater, die begeisterung über die truppe und die letzten touren machen das aber fast unbemerkt.



du bist begeistert? krass


----------



## caroka (16. August 2007)

Nix zu tun auf Arbeit. Ich habe mir Plauscherlaubnis von Cheffe geholt. 

Moment......da fehlt noch ein Kaffee und Kuchen natürlich auch.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moment......da fehlt noch ein Kaffee und Kuchen natürlich auch.



ei dann komm doch mal kurz mit kuchen vorbei und du liest von hier mit


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2007)

leute, ich hab soooooooooooooooooooooooooon haaaaals   

da nimmste dir extra frei, damit du da bist, wenn dein garten umgewühlt wird. und dann kommen die deppen einfach wegen ein paar regentropfen in der nacht nicht      

jetzt sitz ich halt ganz spontan wieder im büro ...


----------



## Maggo (16. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ...apropos adrian....den Rocky I hab ich mir gestern auch noch angeschaut im dritten.....für Rocky II war ich dann zu müde.
> 
> @wahltho ......guten Morgen!!



fernseh oder video????


----------



## Maggo (16. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> leute, ich hab soooooooooooooooooooooooooon haaaaals
> 
> da nimmste dir extra frei, damit du da bist, wenn dein garten umgewühlt wird. und dann kommen die deppen einfach wegen ein paar regentropfen in der nacht nicht
> 
> jetzt sitz ich halt ganz spontan wieder im büro ...



sowas kenn ich von meinem lieblingsverein. das nervt gewaltig.


----------



## caroka (16. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei dann komm doch mal kurz mit kuchen vorbei und du liest von hier mit



Schon alle


----------



## Maggo (16. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du bist begeistert? krass



was solln das heißen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (16. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> fernseh oder video????



Rocky I + II kamen gestern auf Hr3 in Fernsehen.


----------



## Maggo (16. August 2007)

shit, hätt ich mal aufnehmen sollen. die wollt ich shcon immer mal wieder sehn!!!


----------



## Maggo (16. August 2007)

mein halber tag iss heut vorbei. ich geh jetzt malö in richtung nach hause und versuche dort online zu gehn. evtl bis später.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was solln das heißen?


----------



## Tonino (16. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mein halber tag iss heut vorbei. ich geh jetzt malö in richtung nach hause und versuche dort online zu gehn. evtl bis später.



na,... das ist mal ein leben.......


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mein halber tag iss heut vorbei. ich geh jetzt malö in richtung nach hause und versuche dort online zu gehn. evtl bis später.



mein unplanmäßig halber tag hat grad erst angefangen ...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mein unplanmäßig halber tag hat grad erst angefangen ...




*meinbeileid*


----------



## Arachne (16. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> fernseh oder video????



klar, im Dritten Video...


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *meinbeileid*



danke, werde aber wohl auf 1/4 verkürzen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke, werde aber wohl auf 1/4 verkürzen ...



Tse, was für ein Lotterleben...


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tse, was für ein Lotterleben...



alles nur für euch, das sollte euch bewusst sein


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2007)

Hoi zäme  

habe auch gerade erst angefangen mit die Arbeit


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi zäme
> 
> habe auch gerade erst angefangen mit die Arbeit



in dr schwiiiezz gehn die uhrn eh anners


----------



## Tonino (16. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> in dr schwiiiezz gehn die uhrn eh anners



vor allem laaaaannnngggsamer...


----------



## Arachne (16. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> vor allem laaaaannnngggsamer...



Ob es daran liegt, dass sie in der gleichen Zeit mehr Kilometer fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> alles nur für euch, das sollte euch bewusst sein



Wieso das? - Kommt in Deinen Garten jetzt eine Dirtbahn?


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2007)

nee, bin doch im tt-einsatz ...


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ob es daran liegt, dass sie in der gleichen Zeit mehr Kilometer fahren?




Neee bestimmt nicht  , aber man hat mehr Zeit die Schönheit der umgebung zu bewundern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nee, bin doch im tt-einsatz ...



Ah, die grosse Dirt-Bahn für den Einmalgebrauch


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2007)

Bin heute morgen nach Mannheim gefahren und hab beim Stadler meinen CicloSport CM436 umgetauscht, hab den dort vor zwei Wochen gekauft. Das Ding hat nur 2:39:59 aufgezeichnet. Den neuen hab ich im Auto gleich in den Aufzeichnungsmodus geschaltet und was glaubt Ihr was nach 2:39:59 passiert? 













Hab jetzt bei CicloSport angerufen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und Ihn direkt hin geschickt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das Ding hat nur 2:39:59 aufgezeichnet. Den neuen hab ich im Auto gleich in den Aufzeichnungsmodus geschaltet und was glaubt Ihr was nach 2:39:59 passiert?



Die Frage ist also, was machst Du immer genau nach 2:39:29 

Spass beiseite: Absolut ärgerlich


----------



## Arachne (16. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neee bestimmt nicht  , aber man hat mehr Zeit die Schönheit der umgebung zu bewundern



Wieso hat die Schönheit denn eine Kamera vor dem Gesicht?


----------



## Arachne (16. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bin heute morgen nach Mannheim gefahren und hab beim Stadler meinen CicloSport CM436 umgetauscht, hab den dort vor zwei Wochen gekauft. Das Ding hat nur 2:39:59 aufgezeichnet. Den neuen hab ich im Auto gleich in den Aufzeichnungsmodus geschaltet und was glaubt Ihr was nach 2:39:59 passiert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ärgerlich!

Irgendwie bist Du nicht kompatibel zu Kilometerzählern...


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso hat die Schönheit denn eine Kamera vor dem Gesicht?



wieso   die sitzt doch auf der Bank in der Mitte


----------



## Arachne (16. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wieso   die sitzt doch auf der Bank in der Mitte



Also gut Mädel, bisschen selbstverliebt wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

Wetter ist ja endg**l 

18:00 Uhr Hofheim?


----------



## Arachne (16. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wetter ist ja endg**l
> 
> 18:00 Uhr Hofheim?



Ach schade, ist ein wenig spät, schaffe ich jetzt nicht mehr...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach schade, ist ein wenig spät, schaffe ich jetzt nicht mehr...



Come on...


----------



## Arachne (16. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Come on...



Ich bin viel zu platt heute, um mehr als das Soll zu fahren!


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also gut Mädel, bisschen selbstverliebt wa?



Frei nach dem Motto: "Alle denken an die anderen, nur keiner denkt an mich."


----------



## Arachne (16. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto: "Alle denken an die anderen, nur keiner denkt an mich."



oder "Du wirst schon sehen, was ich davon hab`!"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

So, bin doch nicht mehr Biken gewesen.

Als ich nach Hause kam durfte ich erstmal Systemadministrator spielen, weil der PC meines Sohne verreckt ist. Die Aufräumarbeiten dauern noch an, weil das Backup der Festplatte etwas älter war...


----------



## wondermike (16. August 2007)

Bei mir warn's heute immerhin 38 km und 600 Hm. Nettes Grundlagenründchen. so ganz langsam komme ich wieder ein bisschen in Form.


----------



## Arachne (16. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei mir warn's heute immerhin 38 km und 600 Hm. Nettes Grundlagenründchen. so ganz langsam komme ich wieder ein bisschen in Form.



Fein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, bin doch nicht mehr Biken gewesen.
> 
> Als ich nach Hause kam durfte ich erstmal Systemadministrator spielen, weil der PC meines Sohne verreckt ist. Die Aufräumarbeiten dauern noch an, weil das Backup der Festplatte etwas älter war...



Von Windows weiß ich, dass es total einfach zu administrieren ist:

minor Problems = reboot,

major Problems = reinstall


----------



## fUEL (16. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> leute, ich hab soooooooooooooooooooooooooon haaaaals
> 
> da nimmste dir extra frei, damit du da bist, wenn dein garten umgewühlt wird. und dann kommen die deppen einfach wegen ein paar regentropfen in der nacht nicht
> 
> jetzt sitz ich halt ganz spontan wieder im büro ...


 

Es soll sogar Gärtnermeister geben die heut bei feinstem Wetter in Bad Kreuznach Spitzkehren gerockt haben


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Es soll sogar Gärtnermeister geben die heut bei feinstem Wetter in Bad Kreuznach Spitzkehren gerockt haben



Erzähl wie wars? Gegen Mittag wurd das Wetter hier ja besser, auch in BK?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von Windows weiß ich, dass es total einfach zu administrieren ist:
> 
> minor Problems = reboot,
> *major Problems = reinstall*



So ähnlich, aber nicht ganz so schlimm 

Ich spiegele die Festplatten in mehr oder weniger regelmässigen Abständen immer komplett auf Wechselfestplatten, bloss das Backup bei meinem Sohn war diesmal leider etwas älter, daher sind Nacharbeiten erforderlich. 

P.S: Bin ja eigentlich von Hause auch EDV-ler (sogar schon in der dritten Generation  ).


----------



## fUEL (16. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Erzähl wie wars? Gegen Mittag wurd das Wetter hier ja besser, auch in BK?


 

1180 hm und 48,9 km, da der Trail vom Birkerhof ( der schöne neue ) leider gestrichen wurde, damit der Peter die Runde schafft.

Obwohl er noch nie über 1000hm am Stück gefahren ist hat er es, nachdem er sich im Anstieg auf den Rotenfels auf die frisch geteerte Fahrbahn geschmissen hatte wegen seiner beidseitigen Oberschenkelkrämpfe letztlich doch geschafft.

Er fährt halt nicht so oft wie unsereiner.

ER war aber absolut begeistert und er ist auch wirklich sehr gut gefahren, hat viele von den Kehren geschafft. 
Ich hab heute die zweite Uphillkehre um Haaresbreite ( ich war eigentlich schon durch) sozusagen fast geschafft, halt mit Fuß aufsetzen kurz bevor ich wieder gerade stand.

Ansonsten alle Kehren ausser der ersten an der Gans ( noch ungeschmeidig) und der Kehre mit den 3 Stufen geschafft.

Trails waren an manchen Stellen noch matschig aber dank starkem Wind waren die Felsstücke gut zu fahren, da fast trocken.
Während wir dort waren hat es keinen Tropfen geregnet. Es war sonnig mit gelegentlichen Wolkenfeldern aber sehr windig oben auf dem Rotenfels meinte man nackt zu sein.

Hab mich dann in Langarmtrikot gehüllt und wieder in Erwartung gegrinst.

Die Abfahrt vom Rotenfels ist einfach himmlisch. ( Zu zweit eigentlich noch besser, da man da sozusagen immer alles im Griff hat und es keine Verzögerungen gibt.)

Ein toller Urlaubstag zwischen Wasser und Hügeln.

P.s. mit 160 FW und 45 % Sag           

und unter der Woche keine Fußgänger ( nur auf dem ho chi ming am Anfang) .........haben aber ungebeten sofort den Hund und sich zur Seite bewegt.


----------



## fUEL (16. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Ihr Lieben (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, da gerade ein Chiabatta mit Krabben drauf kauend),
> 
> @fUEL: Mein Beileid w/ des Ärgers mit dem Trek und viel Spass in KH


 
In dem Zusammenhang kann Trek nun wirklich nichts dafür, wenn German Answer beim Update der Gabel irgendwelche Teile daran austauscht und sie selbst nicht richtig zusammenbaut. ( Meine Meinung) - denn der Monteur sagt er habe die Gabel mit eingebautem Dämpfer montagefertig von G.A. erhalten und sie so eingebaut und lediglich den Luftdruck und die Zugstufe auf meine Werte eingestellt.

Morgen soll das Teil wieder da sein, nachdem der Jörg sie heute zu GA gebracht hatte. ( obwohl er eigentlich noch krank ist)
Morgen bringt sie dann jemand von GA zurück und am Abend kan ich das Rad wieder abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von Windows weiß ich, dass es total einfach zu administrieren ist:
> 
> minor Problems = reboot,
> 
> major Problems = reinstall



Oder wahlweise gleich einen neuen PC kaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Morgen soll das Teil wieder da sein, nachdem der Jörg sie heute zu GA gebracht hatte. ( obwohl er eigentlich noch krank ist)Morgen bringt sie dann jemand von GA zurück und am Abend kan ich das Rad wieder abholen.



Freut mich, dann ist Dein Trek ja ganz schnell wieder heile 

GN8 @All


----------



## fUEL (16. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Oder wahlweise gleich einen neuen PC kaufen


 

Da sitz ich lieber auf dem Bike oder dem Sofa..

wenn was kaputt ist geb ich die Kiste beim Vobis ab 20 m von meinem Laden entfernt und wenns fertig ist wird das Ding gebracht und gegen nen Espresso als Bezahlung wieder hingestellt und fertisch......

Kundenservice ja, von Vobis..........  
Hab auch nur einen PC und bin kein besonders guter Kunde nur ein netter Nachbar.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Da sitz ich lieber auf dem Bike oder dem Sofa..



Auf dem Bike schon, auf dem Sofa nicht  

Wenn da was kaputt geht, muss eben manchmal der Papa ran  

... ist aber auch so 'ne Art Nebenhobby von mir. Ich muss da zu Hause 'nen kleines Netzwerk administieren 

So jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 1180 hm und 48,9 km, da der Trail vom Birkerhof ( der schöne neue ) leider gestrichen wurde, damit der Peter die Runde schafft.
> 
> Obwohl er noch nie über 1000hm am Stück gefahren ist hat er es, nachdem er sich im Anstieg auf den Rotenfels auf die frisch geteerte Fahrbahn geschmissen hatte wegen seiner beidseitigen Oberschenkelkrämpfe letztlich doch geschafft.
> 
> ...




Hört sich nach ner schönen Tour an


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2007)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2007)

ich schlaf dann mal .... unn wech


----------



## fUEL (16. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gn8


Nachtdannauch!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. August 2007)

So Leute, A***** geschafft und jetzt geh ich pennen, bevor in drei Stunden wieder der Wecker klingelt.


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2007)

moin ! du müsstest doch schon wieder unter den lebenden sein  

mann, ist das kalt da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So Leute, A***** geschafft und jetzt geh ich pennen, bevor in drei Stunden wieder der Wecker klingelt.



Moin, der Smilie ist ja süss


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2007)

guten morgen. 
mein lieblingsverein hat jetzt also offensichtlich auf dsl 16000000000000000000000umgestellt und anscheinend ist das zuviel für mein modem.


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2007)

was machsten noch mit nem modem


----------



## wissefux (17. August 2007)

so, muß mich mal langsam fertig machen. die a***** im wald ruft ...
bis später denn ...


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was machsten noch mit nem modem



surfen. dsl modem!


----------



## fUEL (17. August 2007)

Moin 

Heut sieht es ja aus wie im Sommer da drausse


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Heut sieht es ja aus wie im Sommer da drausse





Noch zu kalt fürn Sommer


Morgen zusammen


----------



## habkeinnick (17. August 2007)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2007)

Grüezi zäme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Noch zu kalt fürn Sommer
> 
> 
> Morgen zusammen



alles relativ


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> alles relativ



bei uns im Rhein Main Gebiet ist des zu kalt, in 2000 Meter Höhe wärs wahrscheinlich zu warm. Ich bin aber unne, da isses zu kalt


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Grüezi zäme



Ja auch von mir 


 Joint am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen 


Ihr Schweizer seid die härtsten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morsche



Mahlzeit 

Was ist denn mit Dir los, so früh?


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bei uns im Rhein Main Gebiet ist des zu kalt, in 2000 Meter Höhe wärs wahrscheinlich zu warm. Ich bin aber unne, da isses zu kalt



owerumm hats Schnee  
http://www.sf.tv/sfmeteo/meteorama_jungfraujoch.php


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

Hätte denn evtl. heute am Nachmittag jemand Lust auf eine kleine Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja auch von mir
> 
> 
> Joint am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen
> ...



Macht ausgeglichen und gemütlich


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Macht ausgeglichen und gemütlich




 um die Uhrzeit machts wahrscheinlich eher faul...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> owerumm hats Schnee
> http://www.sf.tv/sfmeteo/meteorama_jungfraujoch.php



Da würd ich jetzt gern mal mim Board runnerfetzen


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da würd ich jetzt gern mal mim Board runnerfetzen



Ich hatte schon die Hoffnung gehabt, das der nasse und kalter Sommer mich wenigstens mal auf dem Titlis eine Spur ziehen läst, jedoch ist der Gletscher leider zu


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2007)

es ist gewiss, der gestörte verein hat ohne ankündigung meine leitung umgestellt. ich geh nachher modemshopping machen und dann sollte alles wieder laufen.


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen.
> mein lieblingsverein hat jetzt also offensichtlich auf dsl 16000000000000000000000umgestellt und anscheinend ist das zuviel für mein modem.





Maggo schrieb:


> es ist gewiss, der gestörte verein hat ohne ankündigung meine leitung umgestellt. ich geh nachher modemshopping machen und dann sollte alles wieder laufen.



Morgen,

kenn ich, kenn ich, kenn ich....

Bei mir hatten sie sogar vorher gefragt, was für eins ich habe und dann trotzdem umgestellt!  Mir haben sie dann aber eins für lau (neuer Vertrag) geschickt.


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> es ist gewiss, der gestörte verein hat ohne ankündigung meine leitung umgestellt. ich geh nachher modemshopping machen und dann sollte alles wieder laufen.



Das kann in der Schweiz nicht passieren, bis dort etwas von der Swisscom umgestellt, verschnellert wird dauert


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 1180 hm und 48,9 km, da der Trail vom Birkerhof ( der schöne neue ) leider gestrichen wurde, damit der Peter die Runde schafft.
> ....



Seid ihr den Barney gefahren? Langsam muß man sich leider wirklich überlegen, was man bei einer KH-Tour alles mitnimmt. Wenn ich alles mir bisher bekannte würde fahren wollen, bräuchte ich einige deutliche Pausen, damit mir die Downhills auch Spaß machen...


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das kann in der Schweiz nicht passieren, bis dort etwas von der Swisscom umgestellt, verschnellert wird dauert



Du meinst bis dahin sind Geräte, die die Geschwindigkeit nicht schaffen, längst zu Staub zerfallen?!


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hätte denn evtl. heute am Nachmittag jemand Lust auf eine kleine Tour?



Ich habe mir heute mal eher bikefrei verordnet. Ich spüre meine Muskeln immer noch sehr von Dienstag und Mittwoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du meinst bis dahin sind Geräte, die die Geschwindigkeit nicht schaffen, längst zu Staub zerfallen?!



yuup


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute mal eher bikefrei verordnet. Ich spüre meine Muskeln immer noch sehr von Dienstag und Mittwoch...



Ich spüren meinen Kopf auch noch sehr von gestern abend und Barbecue


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute mal eher bikefrei verordnet. Ich spüre meine Muskeln immer noch sehr von Dienstag und Mittwoch...



WEIL DU IMMER SO RASEN MUSST. UND ERZÄHL JETZT NIX VON UMFALLEN ODER SO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2007)

Pah!


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2007)

*PAH!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2007)

Pah!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> WEIL DU IMMER SO RASEN MUSST. UND ERZÄHL JETZT NIX VON UMFALLEN ODER SO!!!!!!!!!!



...UND WAS IST MIT DIR...


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

pah pah pah pah - pah baker, to handle their guns...


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

pah pah pah pah - pah baker, she never could cry...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

Frei nach Ma Baker von Boney M. ?


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frei nach Ma Baker von Boney M. ?



 Kam mir bei so vielen pahs als erstes in den Sinn...


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

"Das dürfte ein ordentliches Durcheinander auf der Strecke geben. Derjenige, der sich das ausgedacht hat, hat wahrscheinlich vorher Bobbycar-Rennen organisiert."


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2007)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



 Sieht aus wie aus Herr der Ringe...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

... und hinter der Kurve steht 'nen Ork mit 'ner grossen Keule und wartet auf den nächsten Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie aus Herr der Ringe...



Gleich kommen die Quarks oder Morks oder wie auch immer dies Kollegen hiessen, die bösen die ....


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und hinter der Kurve steht 'nen Ork mit 'ner grossen Keule und wartet auf den nächsten Biker



Ich glaube in der Schweiz heissen die "Rotsocken"


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...UND WAS IST MIT DIR...



was soll mit mir sein?`???


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube in der Schweiz heissen die "Rotsocken"



gemein...


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

Hier hat es angefangen zu regnen.


----------



## bodo_nimda (17. August 2007)

hallöchen


----------



## bodo_nimda (17. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier hat es angefangen zu regnen.



macht mir nix, heute ist dvd abend


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> macht mir nix, heute ist dvd abend



Was wird denn laufen?


----------



## bodo_nimda (17. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was wird denn laufen?



erst mal 300    
und dann noch smoking ass oder so ähnlich


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> erst mal 300
> und dann noch smoking ass oder so ähnlich



aha,

der erste geht um das, was man mit Bikes mit 300mm Gabeln fahren kann

und der zweite darum, was passiert, wenn man sich für lange Touren den Hintern nicht eincremt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo_nimda (17. August 2007)

rischtisch, how how how


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was soll mit mir sein?`???



Na bist Du denn heute Mann's genug für 'ne Bike-Runde


----------



## carboni (17. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bei uns im Rhein Main Gebiet ist des zu kalt, in 2000 Meter Höhe wärs wahrscheinlich zu warm. Ich bin aber unne, da isses zu kalt




wennbistenwidderrischdischfit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

... in FRA hat es schon wieder aufgehört zu regnen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

bodo_nimda schrieb:


> erst mal 300



Ah, gibt es den jetzt auf DVD?

Muss ich auch unbedingt noch schauen, geht aber nur, wenn meine Gattin nicht da ist...


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... in FRA hat es schon wieder aufgehört zu regnen...



hier scheint gerade die Sonne!


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

carboni schrieb:


> wennbistenwidderrischdischfit?



 war er das schon mal???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> war er das schon mal???



Nö...


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> WEIL DU IMMER SO RASEN MUSST. UND ERZÄHL JETZT NIX VON UMFALLEN ODER SO!!!!!!!!!!



Da fällt mir grad was ein: Wer hat uns vor der Gundelhard wieder so heftig angeschoben? Häh, wer hat`s getan???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da fällt mir grad was ein: Wer hat uns vor der Gundelhard wieder so heftig angeschoben? Häh, wer hat`s getan???



Stimmt, da ging der Maggo auf einmal ab wie Sau...

... wir hatten aber kurz vorher darüber gesprochen wer auf der Gundelhardt auf uns wartet


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt, da ging der Maggo auf einmal ab wie Sau...
> 
> ... wir hatten aber kurz vorher darüber gesprochen wer auf der Gundelhardt auf uns wartet



Ich denke mal ein kühles frischgezapftes Hopfengetränk, serviert von einer netten, jungen, gutaussehenden, im besten Falle noch weiblichen Servicekraft


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na bist Du denn heute Mann's genug für 'ne Bike-Runde



ne, ich muss mich meiner süßen widmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ein kühles frischgezapftes Hopfengetränk, serviert von einer netten, jungen, gutaussehenden, im besten Falle noch weiblichen Servicekraft



Not exactly,...

... zwei Mit-Bikerinnen, eine davon neu bei der Hofheimerrunde


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Not exactly,...
> 
> ... zwei Mit-Bikerinnen, eine davon neu bei der Hofheimerrunde



wenn überhaupt hab ich mich wegen caro so beeilt.


----------



## caroka (17. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn überhaupt hab ich mich wegen caro so beeilt.



 
Ich bin auch immer ganz neugierig auf neue Gesichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. August 2007)

Hoffentlich regnet es jetzt nicht bis Sonntag.


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hoffentlich regnet es jetzt nicht bis Sonntag.



wer hat vorgestern gesagt, er (sie) hoffe, dass noch ein wenig regnet bis sonntag, damit die trails nicht so rutschig?? sind???


----------



## caroka (17. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer hat vorgestern gesagt, er (sie) hoffe, dass noch ein wenig regnet bis sonntag, damit die trails nicht so rutschig?? sind???



Die Trails sollten nicht so staubtrocken sein. Außerdem nicht so nass, dass man dran kleben bleibt. Ich hätte sie gerne nur etwas angefeuchtet.


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Trails sollten nicht so staubtrocken sein. Außerdem nicht so nass, dass man dran kleben bleibt. Ich hätte sie gerne nur etwas angefeuchtet.



das definierst du leider etwas spät. am besten wäre es wohl gewesen mit der blumenspritze vornweg zu fahren nur wer schafft das noch vor dir zu fahren?!


----------



## ratte (17. August 2007)

Ich häng mich hier mal kurz ein.

Fährt heute irgendwer ab Hofheim/Kelkheim?
@wahltho: Schon unterwegs?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2007)

Heute Mittag irgendwo in Deutschland...



 

 

 

 



...wie immer sind die Bilder Grottenschlecht aber die restlichen sind fürn Müll

bin auf Ralphs Bilder gespannt


----------



## habkeinnick (17. August 2007)

war das geil...ich war im paradies dreifach


----------



## habkeinnick (17. August 2007)

ach bilder gibts später...erstmal dvd gucken und was futtern


----------



## oldrizzo (17. August 2007)

oh ihr wart heute da? schad... wäre gerne mitjekommen. nächstes mal bitte bescheid sagen wenn möglich.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. August 2007)

ei gude! schee Bilder, Lugga du bist lustig 

hab mir ne neue KeFü gebastelt, Bilder irgendwann im Album.

Bin auch schon wieder weg, bis, im "schlimmsten" Fall, Montag oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> oh ihr wart heute da? schad... wäre gerne mitjekommen. nächstes mal bitte bescheid sagen wenn möglich.



Ne wir waren heute nicht da, da wo wir heute waren ist ne andere Stelle. Du kennst die Rinne?


----------



## oldrizzo (17. August 2007)

der naturdouble kam mir bekannt vor.... der rest allerdings nicht. in welchem teil ist das denn? knapp unterhalb der burg?


----------



## Lucafabian (17. August 2007)

Double ist direkt an der Rinne, Sprung ist rechts von der Rinne, da ist der Hang der mit Rampen übersät ist

Das steile Stück etwas tiefer wie die Burg aber weiter südlich...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich häng mich hier mal kurz ein.
> 
> Fährt heute irgendwer ab Hofheim/Kelkheim?
> @wahltho: Schon unterwegs?



Leider und auch schon zurück 

Schade, Dein Post kam zu spät 

Ich schick' Dir mal 'ne PN mit meiner Handy-Nummer, denn ich hab' ja ab FRA immer noch einen gewissen Anritt, bevor ich in Hofheim bin 

Hab' noch 'ne trailige Runde um den Staufen mit allen schönen Trails gedreht. Die Trails sind trotz der Schauer durchweg trocken 

Hab an der Gundelhardt noch Arkonis mit 'nem Kumpel getroffen, aber die wollten sich mir nicht anschliessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Trails sollten nicht so staubtrocken sein. Außerdem nicht so nass, dass man dran kleben bleibt. Ich hätte sie gerne nur etwas angefeuchtet.



Diese Statements kamen, bevor ich Euch erklärt habe, dass Judenkopf & Rossert auf Grund Ihrer Lage fast immer feuchter sind, als der Staufen


----------



## ratte (17. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' noch 'ne trailige Runde um den Staufen mit allen schönen Trails gedreht. Die Trails sind trotz der Schauer durchweg trocken


Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

So GN8 zusammen


----------



## wondermike (17. August 2007)

Gar nix los hier heut? Keiner da, der mal wieder 'nen zünftigen Bikemarken- oder Betriebssystem-Dschihad vom Zaun bricht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> ... oder Betriebssystem-Dschihad vom Zaun bricht?



Ähh - hatten wir den schon und habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (17. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab an der Gundelhardt noch Arkonis mit 'nem Kumpel getroffen, aber die wollten sich mir nicht anschliessen


 
ne wir wollten auch alleine fahren ich kenne ihn schon lange und haben uns eine zeitlang nicht gesehen und ohne Helm wollte ich auch nicht die Trails fahren  (schande über mein Haupt) aus einer kleinen Spazierfahrt wurde eine ziemlich krasse Tour, ich glaube da hat sich auch jemand mit dem Bikevirus infiziert, konnte gar nichts machen


----------



## wondermike (17. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ähh - hatten wir den schon und habe ich was verpasst?



Na ja, gestern so ansatzweise. Da war ich aber schon zu müde.


----------



## arkonis (17. August 2007)

so ich muss jetzt wieder weg, bis morgen oder so


----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, gestern so ansatzweise. Da war ich aber schon zu müde.



Echt? Da muß ich auch was verpaßt haben! Mir persönlich ist es ja völlig egal, was einer auf seiner Kiste laufen hat. Ich selbst bin da völlig angepaßt, konfigurationsfaul und hab` deshalb `ne Windoof-Kiste. Ok, einige bequeme Administrationstools gibt es tatsächlich nur für Windoof. Ich hab` also `ne Ausrede. Auf einem Server dessen Stabilität geschäftkritisch ist, muß allerdings ein professionelles Betriebssystem laufen!  Ok, ok, für alle, die nicht in der IT a*******: unix ist ein professionelles Betriebssystem, welches auch sicher zu administrieren ist. Im Büro a****** ich hauptsächlich auf solaris-Kisten (Kornshell).

Ok so?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Echt? Da muß ich auch was verpaßt haben! Mir persönlich ist es ja völlig egal, was einer auf seiner Kiste laufen hat. Ich selbst bin da völlig angepaßt, konfigurationsfaul und hab` deshalb `ne Windoof-Kiste...



Yepp, habe wohl auch was verpasst, aber die Schwelle für die Wahrnehmung von Konflikten ist eben individuell unteschiedlich 

Ich nutze auch seit sechs Jahren nur Windoof XP für die privaten Kisten 

Läuft völlig stabil. Die Kiste von meinem Sohn war in den sechs Jahren die erste die überhaupt abgeraucht ist, wobei ich noch nicht weiss ob Hardware (Platte) oder Konfig 

Beruflich bin ich von som PC Zeug so weit weg wie sonst irgendwas, ausser für die normale BK-K**ke (Mails, Winzigweich Kraftpunkt, Wort, Super, etc.) ...


----------



## wondermike (17. August 2007)

Ich seh' schon, mit Euch ist kein ordentlicher Dschihad zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp, habe wohl auch was verpasst, aber die Schwelle für die Wahrnehmung von Konflikten ist eben individuell unteschiedlich
> ...



Meiner Ansicht nach war da kein Konflikt. Vielleicht hätte wondermike das gerne gehabt...  Jedenfalls wollte ich ihm mit meinem Statement eine Freude machen. 

Wie alt wird denn eine Generation?


----------



## wondermike (17. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach war da kein Konflikt. Vielleicht hätte wondermike das gerne gehabt...



Ich doch nicht...  War natürlich alles nur sehr bedingt ernst zu nehmen.



> Wie alt wird denn eine Generation?



Kommt drauf an. Das war doch jetzt mal 'ne klare Antwort, ne?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2007)

So jetzt aber endgültig GN8 Ihr Lieben


----------



## fUEL (17. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach war da kein Konflikt. Vielleicht hätte wondermike das gerne gehabt...  Jedenfalls wollte ich ihm mit meinem Statement eine Freude machen.
> 
> Wie alt wird denn eine Generation?


 

Bewundernswert, wenn man sogar beruflich so leidensfähig ist mit diesen langweiligen Elektronikkisten zu tun zu haben.

Dschihad ist doch was mit Emotionen.

Die Geschichte mit dem häßlichen Baumpenis oder was auch immer ist noch nicht ausdiskutiert.


----------



## wondermike (17. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit dem häßlichen Baumpenis oder was auch immer ist noch nicht ausdiskutiert.



Jedenfalls hab' ich offensichtlich den Größeren.


----------



## fUEL (17. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hab' ich offensichtlich den Größeren.


Auf meinem 17 Zoll Bildschirm hat der 0,5 Quadratzentimeter, ist also kleiner als mein kleiner Fußzeh........ich muß aber echt die Fenster zumachen, damit mein Nachbar das laute Lachen nicht hört.........     
Baum bezog sich auf die vermeintliche Textur laut bildlicher Darstellung.

 da hast Du wohl doch schon einen Wein zuviel heut abend -  nun träum mal weiter vom Dschihad.


----------



## wondermike (17. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Auf meinem 17 Zoll Bildschirm hat der 0,5 Quadratzentimeter, ist also kleiner als mein kleiner Fußzeh........



Na ja, Deiner ist so klein, dass man ihn gar nicht sieht. 




> da hast Du wohl doch schon einen Wein zuviel heut abend -  nun träum mal weiter vom Dschihad.



Du schließt wohl von Dir selber auf andere.


----------



## fUEL (17. August 2007)

nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (18. August 2007)

boah war das geil. ja ich musste es noch mal sagen  

GN8


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2007)

morsche !!

windoof sucks  ,   *mac rules *  

kann ja wohl net sein, dass ihr hier dschihadden wollt und meinen mac nicht einbezieht  
in einen ordentlichen dschihad gehört auch noch linux  

also viel spass noch  , ich geh jetzt bald hochzeiten  

wer von den plauschern ist morgen bei bestem wetter rund um  eppstein  eigentlich dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> boah war das geil. ja ich musste es noch mal sagen
> 
> GN8



was hasten hochbekommen ? deine windoof-kiste oder was anneres    

duckundwech


----------



## fUEL (18. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was hasten hochbekommen ? deine windoof-kiste oder was anneres
> 
> duckundwech


Hi fux ich fahr in Wald mit der reparierten Gabel


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi fux ich fahr in Wald mit der reparierten Gabel


na denn viel spaß  
ist aber noch sackrisch kalt da draußen, oder


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2007)

hab grad ne mini-zecke aus meinem oberschenkel entfernt  
das blöde viech war schon tot, wahrscheinlich an meinem toxischen blut verreckt. selbst schuld


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was hasten hochbekommen ? deine windoof-kiste oder was anneres
> 
> duckundwech



Morgen zusammen,
de HKN war einfach schee bike
da wo de Adrenalinspiegel ansteigt


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2007)

@Maggo: gehts wieder


@Killerkeks: Gestern ham mer von Dir gesproche und uns gefragt wo Du dich rumtreibst?


----------



## Maggo (18. August 2007)

gude lugga unn de rest,

es geht noch nicht wieder. ich war gestern dann doch nicht mehr im fachgeschäft. momentan muss die umts karte vom a****geber dran glauben, wenn ichs nicht übertreibe geht das in ordnung.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude lugga unn de rest,
> 
> es geht noch nicht wieder. ich war gestern dann doch nicht mehr im fachgeschäft. momentan muss die umts karte vom a****geber dran glauben, wenn ichs nicht übertreibe geht das in ordnung.


----------



## caroka (18. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche !!
> 
> ........
> wer von den plauschern ist morgen bei bestem wetter rund um  eppstein  eigentlich dabei ?


Moin und meld. Ich fahr aber nur die Dreiziger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

Moin Zusammen 

Schönes Wetterchen draussen


----------



## caroka (18. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen



Morgen Wahltho


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab grad ne mini-zecke aus meinem oberschenkel entfernt
> das blöde viech war schon tot, wahrscheinlich an meinem toxischen blut verreckt. selbst schuld



 Seit der Zecke in der Achsel vor zwei Monaten hatte ich zum Glück keine mehr...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

Moin Caro


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin und meld. Ich fahr aber nur die Dreiziger



dann sehn mer uns eher nicht ... bin aufm annern bersch im einsatz, bis zum bitteren ende ...


----------



## caroka (18. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann sehn mer uns eher nicht ... bin aufm annern bersch im einsatz, bis zum bitteren ende ...



Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. August 2007)

@Lugga

Warst Du schon am BM?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

Leute das sieht ja draussen nach extramegasuperg**lem Bikewetter aus, oder? 

Was geht denn heute?


----------



## caroka (18. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute das sieht ja draussen nach extramegasuperg**lem Bikewetter aus, oder?
> 
> Was geht denn heute?



Wenn ich die Kinder nicht hätte, würde ich heute den ganzen Tag durch die Lande gondeln.   Schei$$ Kunjunktiv.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

Hallo Ihr Langschläfer...

Aufstehen, super Wetter


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Lugga
> 
> Warst Du schon am BM?



Ne, ich wollte letzte Woche, da ist dann aber ne Krankheit dazwischengekommen. Mal schauen ob es noch vor dem Urlaub klappt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

Hab' mir gerade mal die 9 Tage Vorschau beim Wetter reingezogen.

Heute und morgen schön, die Woche über regnerisch, am Wochenende dann wieder schön...

... gilt auch für KH: Derzeit sieht es so aus, als wäre es dort am 26. trocken und auch recht warm


----------



## fUEL (18. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na denn viel spaß
> ist aber noch sackrisch kalt da draußen, oder


 

Waren 2 Grad plus und einfach schee, hatte viel spaß mit einer super funktionierenden Gabel  

Nur die hintere Bremse hat infernalisch gequitscht................ 
hab jétzt mál ne Louise Scheibe aus dem Rocky  montiert, die schaukelt sich vielleicht nicht so auf beim Bremsen wie die Marta Scheibe und paßt von der optik einigermassen dazu.

Fürs Rocky vorne wo die Louise war tut es auch ne Martascheibe


----------



## caroka (18. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne, ich wollte letzte Woche, da ist dann aber ne Krankheit dazwischengekommen. Mal schauen ob es noch vor dem Urlaub klappt



Ich drück Dir die Daumen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

So Leute, ich nutze das schöne Wetter und gehe jetzt schon mal die erste Runde Biken


----------



## Alberto68 (18. August 2007)

moin wahltho,

ich will auch biken ist mir aber jetzt noch zu früh ich hab da noch einiges zu tun, wollte so 14:00 starten. habe gestern ja mal in touren ab hofheim gepostet aber irgendwie bin ich ignoriert worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. August 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## Arachne (18. August 2007)

Morgen,

so, nun ist es passiert: Ich habe meinen Akku an`s Ladegerät gehängt!!!


----------



## Arachne (18. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bewundernswert, wenn man sogar beruflich so leidensfähig ist mit diesen langweiligen Elektronikkisten zu tun zu haben.
> ...



Wenn man sich damit tiefer beschäftigt, kann das richtig spannend sein!  Zumindest im Server- und Netzwerkbereich. Irgendwie habe ich da das Gefühl, Ursache und Wirkung sind eindeutig verifizierbar. Für Windoof habe ich noch niemanden kennengelernt, der das könnte. Bin deswegen und auch wegen eigener Erfahrungen überzeugt, dass das da oft gar nicht geht...


----------



## Arachne (18. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> windoof sucks  ,   *mac rules *
> 
> kann ja wohl net sein, dass ihr hier dschihadden wollt und meinen mac nicht einbezieht
> ...



 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (18. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> moin wahltho,
> 
> ich will auch biken ist mir aber jetzt noch zu früh ich hab da noch einiges zu tun, wollte so 14:00 starten. habe gestern ja mal in touren ab hofheim gepostet aber irgendwie bin ich ignoriert worden



Ich hatte es gelesen, habe heute aber auch noch einiges zu erledigen und bin später eingeladen.


----------



## Alberto68 (18. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte es gelesen, habe heute aber auch noch einiges zu erledigen und bin später eingeladen.



servus arachne,

iss ja auch kein problem dann fahr ich mit durchgedreht halt alleine
aber vielleicht entscheidet dich ja noch jemand spontan...

ja am Sa mit das chaos der woche  immer bereinigt werden.

gruß stephan


----------



## Arachne (18. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...
> ja am Sa mit das chaos der woche  immer bereinigt werden.
> ...


----------



## Alberto68 (18. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> s
> ja am Sa mit das chaos der woche  immer bereinigt werden.




gestern tüte deutsch gekauft , hat aber nicht gehelft    was hab ich denn da geschreiben oje wie peinlich


----------



## Arachne (18. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> gestern tüte deutsch gekauft , hat aber nicht gehelft    was hab ich denn da geschreiben oje wie peinlich



Jedenfalls hab` ich Dich verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> gestern tüte deutsch gekauft , hat aber nicht gehelft    was hab ich denn da geschreiben oje wie peinlich



a****** du als übersetzungscomputer?? evtl für fox???


----------



## Alberto68 (18. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hab` ich Dich verstanden.




na dann, aber vielelicht verstehen die anderen mich nicht  oder die haben angst vor mir weil keiner mit fahren will  kleines späßle


----------



## caroka (18. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> moin wahltho,
> 
> ich will auch biken ist mir aber jetzt noch zu früh ich hab da noch einiges zu tun, wollte so 14:00 starten. habe gestern ja mal in touren ab hofheim gepostet aber irgendwie bin ich ignoriert worden


Ich hab es gesehen, wußte aber nicht wie mein heutiger Tag verläuft. Ich werde nachher nach Eppstein cruisen aber ganz gemütlich. Vllt wollt Ihr mich ein Stück begleiten oder wir touren ganz langsam.


Alberto68 schrieb:


> gestern tüte deutsch gekauft , hat aber nicht gehelft    was hab ich denn da geschreiben oje wie peinlich


Ich glaube ich bin hier der heimliche Meister im Editieren bzw. Verbessern.


----------



## Alberto68 (18. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hab es gesehen, wußte aber nicht wie mein heutiger Tag verläuft. Ich werde nachher nach Eppstein cruisen aber ganz gemütlich. Vllt wollt Ihr mich ein Stück begleiten oder wir touren ganz langsam.



wennich das richtig berichtet bekommen habe ist startnummern ausgabe ab 1500 uhr wie gesagt die tour ist flexibel da durchgedreht bestimmt auch seine nummer holen will könnten wir die tour über eppstein laufen lassen 
entweder auf den rückweg oder turnen ne stunde am staufen rum


----------



## caroka (18. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wennich das richtig berichtet bekommen habe ist startnummern ausgabe ab 1500 uhr wie gesagt die tour ist flexibel da durchgedreht bestimmt auch seine nummer holen will könnten wir die tour über eppstein laufen lassen
> entweder auf den rückweg oder turnen ne stunde am staufen rum


----------



## Milass (18. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> de HKN war einfach schee bike
> da wo de Adrenalinspiegel ansteigt



Wo ist das??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn man sich damit tiefer beschäftigt, kann das richtig spannend sein!  ... Irgendwie habe ich da das Gefühl, Ursache und Wirkung sind eindeutig verifizierbar.



Yepp, geht mir genauso 

Mir wurde die EDV sozusagen in die Wiege gelegt.

Mit 2 1/2 habe ich zum erstenmal ein Rechenzentrum verwüstet, weil mein Vater mich am Wochenende mitgenommen hat und ich in einem unbeobachteten Moment das Tabellierpapier aus einem Drucker dort gleichmässig verteilt habe 

Mit 4 bis 5 habe ich mit meiner Urgrossmutter Familie gespielt. Ich bin dann mit dem Dreirad in eine Ecke des Flurs zum "Arbeiten" gefahren und habe "Testen, Testen, Resten" vor mich hingebrabbelt, weil mein Vater, der wiederum von meinem Grossvater in die DV gebracht wurde, oft gesagt hat ich muss jetzt Arbieten gehen zum (Programme-)Testen.

Mit 12 gab's den ersten programmierbaren Taschenrechner. Bald danach habe ich angefangen auf Grossrechnern in Cobol zu programmieren, denn von PCs war ja noch keine Spur.

Ab 16 hab' ich dann angefangenm, mir nebenher Geld als Operator/Programmierer zu verdienen 

Nach dem Studium habe ich noch ein paar Jahre programmiert, bin dann aber auf die Fach- und Projektleiterseite gewechselt...

Tja, direkt mit Computern habe ich heute nur noch in der Freizeit an PCs zu tun, oder eben im Job für E-Mail, etc...

... ich mag Computer, denn oftmals verstehe ich sie besser als Menschen


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Wo ist das??



im Odenwald, ein Stückchen hinter Darmstadt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. August 2007)

ei gude wie!

wär jetzt eigentlich unterwegs, aber iggi kneift


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> im Odenwald, ein Stückchen hinter Darmstadt



in Mörfelden gibts einige "extrembiker"  vielleicht haben die das ja gebaut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> wär jetzt eigentlich unterwegs, aber iggi kneift



Mahlzeit Crazy


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> in Mörfelden gibts einige "extrembiker"  vielleicht haben die das ja gebaut.



Ne, glaub ich nicht. Wenn Du mal dort warst glaubst Du es auch nicht mehr. Das auf dem Foto ist zudem Natur pur..


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute, ich nutze das schöne Wetter und gehe jetzt schon mal die erste Runde Biken



Du hast´s gut, viel Spass .... muss leider a******


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche !!
> 
> windoof sucks  ,   *mac rules *
> ?



  
Bin dabei let´s rock


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. August 2007)

Ich habe Bilder und Videos gesehen...





ich fahr jetzt noch schnell allein aufn Feldi, aber nur xc, das Torque steht jetzt bis Montag Abend, muss da noch was nacharbeiten.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich habe Bilder und Videos gesehen...



So, so, hast Du also !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich habe Bilder und Videos gesehen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht ist ja killerkeks auch irgendwann wieder schreibfreudig und teilt mir den stand bei der KF mit 

ansonsten muss ich bei dir mal eine in auftrag geben


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> vielleicht ist ja killerkeks auch irgendwann wieder schreibfreudig und teilt mir den stand bei der KF mit
> 
> ansonsten muss ich bei dir mal eine in auftrag geben



Gibts sowas nicht auch zum kaufen


----------



## habkeinnick (18. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gibts sowas nicht auch zum kaufen



das passt leider nicht so richtig. shimano e-type + die komische strebe machen die standard-kf nicht torque kompatibel und ich mit 2 linken händen brauche halt  jemanden der mich eine macht.

kk hat ja den "bauplan" von mir bekommen (hat mir ein netter hier aus dem forum geschickt gehabt)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. August 2007)

ich kam ganze 2,1km weit, dann gings zu Fuss wieder heim und jetzt ins Krankenhaus


----------



## habkeinnick (18. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich kam ganze 2,1km weit, dann gings zu Fuss wieder heim und jetzt ins Krankenhaus



ups, hoffentlich ist dir nix passiert. das XC erinnert mich an ein anderes canyon bild...bist in nen graben gefahren oder haste ein auto geknutscht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich kam ganze 2,1km weit, dann gings zu Fuss wieder heim und jetzt ins Krankenhaus



Ach Du Schei$$e, was ist Dir denn passiert?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. August 2007)

frontal gegen nen Baum geklatsht, dabei is vorne der Schlauch geplatzt, war wohl etwas heftig. Und es war halt der Zeigefinger dazwischen, den lass ich jetzt ma Röntgen...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2007)

Man Basti was machst de den für Sachen? Wie passiert denn sowas? Hoffentlich ist mit dem Finger alles O.K., beim Bike ist ja wohl nix mehr zu retten 

Dir gehts aber bis auf den Finger gut!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> frontal gegen nen Baum geklatsht, dabei is vorne der Schlauch geplatzt, war wohl etwas heftig. Und es war halt der Zeigefinger dazwischen, den lass ich jetzt ma Röntgen...



Ohje   - Toi, Toi, Toi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (18. August 2007)

wie krass sieht denn das bike aus  na wenn dann nur der finger was abgekommen hat, kann man von glück sprechen.  

schon mal gute besserung


gruß stephan


----------



## caroka (18. August 2007)

Hoffentlich ist ansonsten alles OK!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> frontal gegen nen Baum geklatsht, dabei is vorne der Schlauch geplatzt, war wohl etwas heftig. Und es war halt der Zeigefinger dazwischen, den lass ich jetzt ma Röntgen...


@crazy: Auch du Kacke!   Dann drück ich dir die Daumen, daß der Finger nicht nachhaltig kaputt ist. Schade auch um´s XC.  Der Schlauch sollte da deine geringste Sorge sein. Bei so einem Aufprall sollte auch unbedingt die Gabel gecheckt werden. Schaftrohrbruch ist sehr ungesund.


----------



## Arachne (18. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich kam ganze 2,1km weit, dann gings zu Fuss wieder heim und jetzt ins Krankenhaus
> ...



 ach  herrje, was machst Du für Sachen!? 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. August 2007)

so, die Metzger aus Idstein meinen is nur geprellt. Nochmal Glück gehabt, hoffe das is bis nächsten Sonntag in nem Fahrbaren Zustand.
Da hab ich wohl wirklich n Haufen Glück gehabt. Aber das Knacken als ich in den Baum gekracht bin war echt nicht schön anzuhörn 
Was ich jetzt mit dem Bike mache weiß ich noch nicht...iggi will die Sattelstütze und die Kurbel "brauchst du ja jetzt nicht mehr"


----------



## Arachne (18. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so, die Metzger aus Idstein meinen is nur geprellt. Nochmal Glück gehabt, hoffe das is bis nächsten Sonntag in nem Fahrbaren Zustand.
> Da hab ich wohl wirklich n Haufen Glück gehabt. Aber das Knacken als ich in den Baum gekracht bin war echt nicht schön anzuhörn
> Was ich jetzt mit dem Bike mache weiß ich noch nicht...iggi will die Sattelstütze und die Kurbel "brauchst du ja jetzt nicht mehr"



 Wenigstens ist nicht mehr passiert!

Leichenfledderer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei so einem Aufprall sollte auch unbedingt die Gabel gecheckt werden. Schaftrohrbruch ist sehr ungesund.



Da ist leider was wahres dran, weiß auch noch nicht was ich jetzt mache, ob der Kram ins Hardtail kommt, dann hab ich aber nix mehr zum auf die Arbeit fahren. Oder ob ichs neu aufbaue und mir irgendwo nen günstigen Rahmen besorge oder den Kram der nicht gefährdet ist verkaufen...mal sehn, in nächster Zeit bleibts wohl so stehen


----------



## arkonis (18. August 2007)

zum Glück ist da nichts passiert bei solchen Bildern denkt man gleich schlimmeres. 
Ich würde versuchen das mit Garantie zu regeln, wenn die Gabel heile ist könnte es doch auch einen Konstruktions oder Materialfehler sein? Fragen kostet ja nichts.
Einen Ersatzrahmen zu kaufen lohnt eigendlich auch nur wenn du einen gebrauchten Rahmen kaufst, meine Meinung.

Gibt es eigendlich von der Taunustrails einen Track? ICh würde zu gerne mal die Strecke abfahren wo es diesen einen schnellen Trail mit den vielen großen Bodenwellen gibt, am Ende kommt dann links so ein Wasserloch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> .. Da hab ich wohl wirklich n Haufen Glück gehabt. Aber das Knacken als ich in den Baum gekracht bin war echt nicht schön anzuhörn



Schw**n gehabt  

... aber darf ich mir trotzdem die Frage erlauben, wie das passiert ist


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Ich würde versuchen das mit Garantie zu regeln, wenn die Gabel heile ist könnte es doch auch einen Konstruktions oder Materialfehler sein? Fragen kostet ja nichts.


Sorry, aber wenn du einer Firma so einen offensichtlichen Unfallschaden als Garntiefall unterjubeln willst, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn die sich bei echten Garantiefällen bockig stellt. Da prüfen die halt doppelt und dreifach, bevor sie regulieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn du einer Firma so einen offensichtlichen Unfallschaden als Garntiefall unterjubeln willst, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn die sich bei echten Garantiefällen bockig stellt. Da prüfen die halt doppelt und dreifach, bevor sie regulieren.


----------



## arkonis (18. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn du einer Firma so einen offensichtlichen Unfallschaden als Garntiefall unterjubeln willst, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn die sich bei echten Garantiefällen bockig stellt. Da prüfen die halt doppelt und dreifach, bevor sie regulieren.


 
nein das war schon so gemeint, es könnte doch ein Konstruktions- Materialfehler sein. Es gab auch schon weitere Bilder die genau so aussahen.


----------



## Maggo (18. August 2007)

@crazy: 

ich bin zutiefst schockiert.sei froh dass dir fast nix passiert ist, ich bins auch.


----------



## Maggo (18. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Taunustrails.................



mein radl hat gerade seine allererste startnummer montiert bekommen, schaun mer mal was der fahrer draus macht.

@kater: bianca hat gemeint der sportidentchip sollte an der nummer bleiben?! iss dem so, hab ich das richtig verstanden??

@hersch:bis moije!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> nein das war schon so gemeint, es könnte doch ein Konstruktions- Materialfehler sein. Es gab auch schon weitere Bilder die genau so aussahen.


Ich weiß, daß es solche Bilder gab, die angeblich beim Bremsen entstanden sind. Da es hier aber eben ein Unfall war, ist es nun mal keine Garantie. Ein Rad wird für Gelände gemacht, aber der Aufprall auf einen Baum stellt nun mal keine übliche Fahrsituation dar. Spätestens jetzt, wo das hier im Forum steht, kann das auch Canyon überprüfen. Die sind ja auch zumindest in Person von Herrn Staab im IBC unterwegs.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @kater: bianca hat gemeint der sportidentchip sollte an der nummer bleiben?! iss dem so, hab ich das richtig verstanden??


Si!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... aber der Aufprall auf einen Baum stellt nun mal keine übliche Fahrsituation dar. Spätestens jetzt, wo das hier im Forum steht, kann das auch Canyon überprüfen. Die sind ja auch zumindest in Person von Herrn Staab im IBC unterwegs.





Ich habe vollstes Verständnis dafür, dass man in einem solchen Fall seinem Bike-Kollegen beistehen möchte.

Ihm aber vorzuschlagen, bei einem offensichtlichen und auch noch publizierten Unfallschaden einen auf Materialfehler und Garantie zu machen, halte ich für einen ganz, ganz schlechten Rat


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2007)

Crazy:   jetzt erzähl doch mal genauer wie es passiert ist 

den Taunustrailteilnehmern wünsch ich für morgen viel Erfolg


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe vollstes Verständnis dafür, dass man in einem solchen Fall seinem Bike-Kollegen beistehen möchte.
> 
> Ihm aber vorzuschlagen, bei einem offensichtlichen und auch noch publizierten Unfallschaden einen auf Materialfehler und Garantie zu machen, halte ich für einen ganz, ganz schlechten Rat



ganz besonders wenn man noch ein zweites neueres Rad von Canyon hat...


----------



## arkonis (18. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich weiß, daß es solche Bilder gab, die angeblich beim Bremsen entstanden sind. Da es hier aber eben ein Unfall war, ist es nun mal keine Garantie. Ein Rad wird für Gelände gemacht, aber der Aufprall auf einen Baum stellt nun mal keine übliche Fahrsituation dar. Spätestens jetzt, wo das hier im Forum steht, kann das auch Canyon überprüfen. Die sind ja auch zumindest in Person von Herrn Staab im IBC unterwegs.


 
schon klar  natürlich sollte Crazy auch den genauen Hergang schildern, alles andere ist strafbar und lohnt auch nicht. 
Aber Crazy hatte die Bilder mal gepostet und es gab auch eine Diskussion daher nehme ich an das es wohl einige als Herstellerfehler gesehen haben.
Wie gesagt da die Gabel wohl noch heil ist hat mich das gewundert, auch weil der Aufprall nicht so heftig war.


----------



## arkonis (18. August 2007)

By the Way fällt mir auf das Herstellerdiskusionen hier ziemlich harrig sind  
Ich habe nur ein Kinesis (60 Euro mit Steuersatz), also nichts gegen Canyon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Aber Crazy hatte die Bilder mal gepostet und es gab auch eine Diskussion daher nehme ich an das es wohl einige als Herstellerfehler gesehen haben.



Schon klar, klingt nach der gewohnten Qualität bei fachlichen Diskussionen, die in weiten Teilen dieses Forums leider sehr verbreitet ist


----------



## arkonis (18. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schon klar, klingt nach der gewohnten Qualität bei fachlichen Diskussionen, die in weiten Teilen dieses Forums leider sehr verbreitet ist


 
ich glaube das war im Canyon-Forum, eigendlich hatte ich auch vorgehabt eins zu holen, allerdings ein HT.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. August 2007)

Da hat sich Canyon mal zu geäussert, die Rahmen sind so gebaut das die einknicken bevor das Steuerrohr abreißt, weil das ungefährlicher ist <-- das ist die Kurzfassung, als ichs mir durchgelesen habe klang es sehr einleuchtend.
Das das ein Unfallschaden ist sieht man, ein Materialfehler hätte auch deutlich früher auf sich aufmerksam gemacht. Das das kein Garantiefall ist war mir bewusst, sonst hätte ichs auch nicht so öffentlich gepostet.
Wie gesagt, ich warte jetzt mal ab wie es da weiter geht, soweit ich informiert bin hat sich Canyon zumindest nicht komplett quer gestellt bei den anderen die sowas hatten, mal schaun.

Die Canyon Räder sind so gebaut das sie bei der geplanten Belastung viel aushalten (sieht man ja am xc, bisher hats bei mir alles gehalten), nur bei so ungeplanten Sachen geben die halt auf. Das ist der Tribut an den Leichtbau  mache mir da jetzt auch keine großen Gedanken drum und bin mir ziemlich sicher das kein modernes cc-Bike das ausgehalten hätte. Ich würde mir jederzeit wieder ein Canyon kaufen  die können ihre Bikes ja nicht dafür auslegen das sie wo gegen gefahren werden, zumindest nicht wenn sies der breiten Masse recht machen wollen, die legt halt (leider) sehr viel Wert aufs Gewicht was ich fast nicht verstehen kann...


Zum Hergang könnte man kurzgefasst sagen das ich nach einem beschi**en gefahrenen Wurzelfeld vom eigentlichen Trail abkam und da dann halt direkt ein Baum stand.


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2007)

@Grazy

Zum Glück ist dir nicht mehr passiert als ein lädierter Finger.....unglaublich aber wie das Rad aussieht hast du einen Schutzengel gehabt. 
Wünsche Dir und dem Bike gute Besserung und hoffe du findest einen passenden Untersatz ......  

Gruss aus der Schweiz

S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (18. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich warte jetzt mal ab wie es da weiter geht, soweit ich informiert bin hat sich Canyon zumindest nicht komplett quer gestellt bei den anderen die sowas hatten, mal schaun.


 
  vielleicht machen die da was, eventuell nen besseren Preis für einen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich glaube das war im Canyon-Forum, eigendlich hatte ich auch vorgehabt eins zu holen, allerdings ein HT.



Zur Klarstellung: Meine Aussage bezog sich auf die Diskussionen im IBC-Forum als Gesamtheit und selbstverständlich nicht auf das Frankfurter Lokalforum und selbstverständlich schon gar nicht auf den Plauscher-Fred


----------



## arkonis (18. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zur Klarstellung: Meine Aussage bezog sich auf die Diskussionen im IBC-Forum als Gesamtheit und selbstverständlich nicht auf das Frankfurter Lokalforum und selbstverständlich schon gar nicht auf den Plauscher-Fred


 
schon klar  , es gibt auch noch den Tech-Talk, dort habe ich bisher immer gute Antworten bekommen und vieles gelernt.
Auch auf die Empfehlungen im Transalp24 Thema (eines der größten für Versender-Bikes) hin habe ich mein Bike gekauft, allerdings sehe ich das heute als fehler an  Dafür habe ich noch ein Trek  bald wieder einsatzbereit


----------



## caroka (18. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mein radl hat gerade seine allererste startnummer montiert bekommen, schaun mer mal was der fahrer draus macht.
> 
> ........


Du fährst auch..... 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> .......
> 
> den Taunustrailteilnehmern wünsch ich für morgen viel Erfolg


Danke!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

... ich wünsch' Euch selbstverständlich auch viel Spass und Erfolg und passt vor allen Dingen auf Euch auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2007)

.. ich werd' morgen die leergefegten Trails im restlichen Taunus geniessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. August 2007)

CR, schön das nicht mehr passiert ist. war eben auch noch einwenig mit bodo spielen und schon ist meine schöne sattelstütze krum. ich kann sie nicht mehr versenken...tja man sollte auch beim springen die rein machen


----------



## habkeinnick (18. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. ich werd' morgen die leergefegten Trails im restlichen Taunus geniessen



ich auch  aber halt mit sattel oben


----------



## thto (18. August 2007)

gude,
bin auch da, freu mich  vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen 
schönen abend 
tt


----------



## habkeinnick (18. August 2007)

thto schrieb:


> gude,
> bin auch da, freu mich  vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen
> schönen abend
> tt



gude, dann auch dir viel spaß bei TT


----------



## caroka (18. August 2007)

@Maggo und thto

Welche Strecke fahrt Ihr denn? Maggo kurz?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich auch  aber halt mit sattel oben



Viel spaß im Taunus,
ich werd mit Nils, na Du weißt schon  vetl auch noch ein Stück weiter


----------



## habkeinnick (18. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Viel spaß im Taunus,
> ich werd mit Nils, na Du weißt schon  vetl auch noch ein Stück weiter



du ich würde ja auch gern wieder dahin...aber ohne auto ist das doch dann etwas weit  außerdem brauch ich da sattel unten.

man meine beine sehen aus. abschürfungen innen und außen, oberschenkel, waade usw. was ich gestern nicht komplett geschafft habe, musste dann heute noch nachgeholt werden. aber schön steil wars, aber leider etwas kurz


----------



## thto (18. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Maggo und thto
> 
> Welche Strecke fahrt Ihr denn? Maggo kurz?



hi caroka,
kurz langt mir  
thorsten


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du ich würde ja auch gern wieder dahin...aber ohne auto ist das doch dann etwas weit  außerdem brauch ich da sattel unten.
> 
> man meine beine sehen aus. abschürfungen innen und außen, oberschenkel, waade usw. was ich gestern nicht komplett geschafft habe, musste dann heute noch nachgeholt werden. aber schön steil wars, aber leider etwas kurz



Morgen ist zu früh für Dich, wir wollen um 0730 los. 
Mal schauen ob ich ein paar neue Kratzer in die Schoner reinkrieg


----------



## caroka (18. August 2007)

thto schrieb:


> hi caroka,
> kurz langt mir
> thorsten



Klar, mir auch mit 1000hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen ist zu früh für Dich, wir wollen um 0730 los.
> Mal schauen ob ich ein paar neue Kratzer in die Schoner reinkrieg



stimmt das ist mitten in der nacht...dann mal hals- und beinbruch 

man warum kann ich eigentlich nicht nur das kaufen was ich wirklich brauche  

gleich noch handschuhe, neuen lenker, griffe und nen vorbau gekauft. eigentlich wollte ich ja nur ne neue sattelstütze


----------



## habkeinnick (18. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Klar, mir auch mit 1000hm.



aber die fährste dafür 2mal


----------



## fUEL (18. August 2007)

Mein Mitgefühl für den Crash und vor allem Gute Besserung, Sebastian.

Gibt es vielleicht so wie bei manchen anderen Firmen ein Crash Replacement?

Ich kenne das von Trek, wo man bei einem Unfall für 50 % einen neuen Rahmen bekommt und auch von Specialist wo man bei einem Unfall bei einem neuen Helm beispielsweise auch nur den halben Preis zahlen muß.



Fragen kostet ja nix und wenn Du erzählst, daß Du noch ein Bike von Canyon hast und auch einige Freunde als Kunden vermitteln konntest. ( hast Du doch oft getan wissen alle hier ) dann sind die vielleicht auch so kulant.

Viel Glück dabei

Bei dem Crash hast Du ja wohl auch schon Glück im Unglück gehabt, sieht ganz schön übel aus auf dem Bild

Gruß Frank 



........und den Startern in Eppstein viel _Erfolg morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. August 2007)

danke für die Besserungswünsche

das mit den 50% machen die wohl wirklich, werben aber nicht damit (wie z.b. Rose).
Werd da am Montag mal anrufen und denen das schildern. Jetzt werd ich meinem Finger erst mal ein bisschen Ruhe gönnen und ihn weich betten   Gute Nacht ihr Leutz 

allen Startern morgen bei Taunustrails viel Erfolg


----------



## habkeinnick (18. August 2007)

leider ist das 50% bei canyon rahmen halt im verhältnis zu einem komplettrad nicht wirklich so gut...wobei du ja laut deiner aussage das XC auch nicht mehr sooooooooo brauchst 

spar dir das geld und rüste dein torque vielleicht lieber mit den dingen auf, die dir vorschweben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

So GN8 @All 

Wir haben gerade "Smoking Aces" geschaut...

... was für ein Gemetzel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Werd da am Montag mal anrufen und denen das schildern.





Gute Besserung


----------



## habkeinnick (19. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So GN8 @All
> 
> Wir haben gerade "Smoking Aces" geschaut...
> 
> ... was für ein Gemetzel



cool den habe ich gestern mit bodo gesehen, als warmup für 300

GN8 wahltho


----------



## habkeinnick (19. August 2007)

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool den habe ich gestern mit bodo gesehen, als warmup für 300
> 
> GN8 wahltho



Habe heute (gestern) 300 bekommen. Schaumerma...


----------



## Arachne (19. August 2007)

Die erste Lupine-Tour nach dem letzten Winter habe ich mittlerweile auch hinter mich gebracht. Wußte gar nicht mehr wie hell die ist!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. August 2007)

Gutnacht


----------



## Arachne (19. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Gutnacht



Wie, Du bist schon zu Hause???  

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2007)

morsche !

@cr : hauptsache, dir ist nix schlimmes bei dem crash passiert 

@all tt-ler : viel spaß und erfolg heute  

@all nicht tt-ler : ebenfalls viel spaß, wo auch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

Moin, Mahlzeit, etc.



habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool den habe ich gestern mit bodo gesehen, als warmup für 300



300 habe ich auch ausgeliehen, aber den werde ich wohl ohne Gattin schauen müssen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @all nicht tt-ler : ebenfalls viel spaß, wo auch immer



Im Taunus natürlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mahlzeit



Mahlzeit Lugga


----------



## habkeinnick (19. August 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. August 2007)

ei gude wie!

Blutdruck 100 / 40 Puls 44, irgendwie gehts mir nicht so gut 
Finger ist komplett Hautlos an der Stelle, so Fleisch sieht interessant aus ...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> Blutdruck 100 / 40 Puls 44, irgendwie gehts mir nicht so gut
> Finger ist komplett Hautlos an der Stelle, so Fleisch sieht interessant aus ...



am  besten Abschneiden


----------



## habkeinnick (19. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> am  besten Abschneiden



und dann grillen?


----------



## Arachne (19. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> Blutdruck 100 / 40 Puls 44, irgendwie gehts mir nicht so gut
> Finger ist komplett Hautlos an der Stelle, so Fleisch sieht interessant aus ...





Lucafabian schrieb:


> am  besten Abschneiden



Darf ich, darf ich, darf ich?!!!


----------



## Arachne (19. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und dann grillen?



Er schreibt zwar von "Fleisch", so viel wird das aber wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Er schreibt zwar von "Fleisch", so viel wird das aber wohl nicht sein.



alle wern wir da wohl nicht satt von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2007)

Hab ein Angeberfoto von vorhin


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2007)

Wann fangen denn die tts an?


----------



## Milass (19. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> im Odenwald, ein Stückchen hinter Darmstadt



sieht gut aus. muss ich ma hin


----------



## Arachne (19. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wann fangen denn die tts an?



Eigentlich müßten die Kurzstreckler schon durch sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2007)

Hier noch zwei vom Nils und eins nur vom Trail:


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eigentlich müßten die Kurzstreckler schon durch sein.



fährst Du nicht ??????


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei vom Nils und eins nur vom Trail:



Das sieht ja heftig aus .... Bleiben da die Zahnfüllungen noch an ihrem Platz? 
Hut ab und  hoch


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2007)

Wie ist denn das Wetter in FRA? Hier regnet es immer mal wieder und bin gerade noch nicht so richtig in Stimmung zum Radeln....Vielleicht lasse ich das heute mal .... so wie gestern .... und den Tag davor ..... und den Tag davor ...... Hmmm und die Aussicht für die Woche zeigt mir, dass ich mein Rad nicht putzen muss, das passiert wohl die Woche von selbst


----------



## Milass (19. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Wetter in FRA? Hier regnet es immer mal wieder und bin gerade noch nicht so richtig in Stimmung zum Radeln....Vielleicht lasse ich das heute mal .... so wie gestern .... und den Tag davor ..... und den Tag davor ...... Hmmm und die Aussicht für die Woche zeigt mir, dass ich mein Rad nicht putzen muss, das passiert wohl die Woche von selbst



Bei mir kein Regen in sicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2007)

@mzaskar: Die Zahnfüllungen bleiben drin und es scheint bei uns natürlich die Sonne. Ab morgen solls schlechter werden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. August 2007)

Hier ist noch der Baum mit Loch vom Plastik-Druckpunkträdchen der Bremse und Hautfetzen, der Rest erklärt sich denk ich

Baum
Bremsspur
Kuhle vor dem Wurzelfeld
die Bremsspur beginnt nach dem Wurzelfeld nachdem ich nach links abkam.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier ist noch der Baum mit Loch vom Plastik-Druckpunkträdchen der Bremse und Hautfetzen, der Rest erklärt sich denk ich
> 
> Baum
> Bremsspur
> ...



Alles schön und gut aber wieso ist die Frau nicht ganz auf dem Bild drauf


----------



## Maggo (19. August 2007)

bonnschorno........zurück. 

33km 1061hm 2:23:42 schnitt: 13,78km/h


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

So bin auch wieder zurück von einer schönen Tour mit meiner Family, trailig (Kocherfels, Victoria-Trail und Hünertberg) bis Hohemark und über Fuxi zurück. Ich hab' dann noch Rote-Kreuz- und Naturfreundehaus-Trail mitgenommen 

Hat am Eselseck ein paar Tropfen geregnet, aber sonst schönes Wetter, wenn auch tlw. etwas kühl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 33km 1061hm 2:23:42 schnitt: 13,78km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab ein Angeberfoto von vorhin



felsenmeer?? da haben wir früher immer gepicknickt. als ich das bike gekauft habe ist mir das dort wieder eingefallen. will ich auch mal hin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

@Crazy: Ich hoffe es geht Deinem Finger besser


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> felsenmeer?? da haben wir früher immer gepicknickt. als ich das bike gekauft habe ist mir das dort wieder eingefallen. will ich auch mal hin!



Da muß man sich aber die Hose auch unten zubinden


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> felsenmeer?? da haben wir früher immer gepicknickt. als ich das bike gekauft habe ist mir das dort wieder eingefallen. will ich auch mal hin!



Komm ich mit  Wann?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

Gude RH,

wie waren denn die TT?


----------



## Maggo (19. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Komm ich mit  Wann?



jetzt!!!


----------



## thto (19. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bonnschorno........zurück.
> 
> 33km 1061hm 2:23:42 schnitt: 13,78km/h



hat sehr viel schpassssss gemacht, sehr gute strecke.....
sind im 2er team gefahren mich hats einmal derbe zerrissen und mein kollege lag irgendwann mit krämpfen aufm weg , egal spass gemacht hats trotzdem... 

http://www.singletrail.net/MAXC03/MAXS Home.htm


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Crazy: Ich hoffe es geht Deinem Finger besser



der Finger hat heut morgen böse auf den Blutdruck/Puls gedrückt, ansonsten verhält er sich unauffällig. Das Bike wird wohl vorerst nicht wieder instand gesetzt, muss ich halt immer mit der Knochenmühle fahren.

edit: hab eben mal den Tacho durchgeschaut, max speed war 31,5 und die schnellste Stelle auf dem Trail ist die mit dem Sprung


----------



## Maggo (19. August 2007)

thto schrieb:


> hat sehr viel schpassssss gemacht, sehr gute strecke.....
> sind im 2er team gefahren mich hats einmal derbe zerrissen und mein kollege lag irgendwann mit krämpfen aufm weg , egal spass gemacht hats trotzdem...
> 
> http://www.singletrail.net/MAXC03/MAXS Home.htm



schau an, ich war zwei fahrer hinter dir als das passierte. danach sind wir noch ein stückchen zusammen gefahren bis du meinstest du müßtest jetzt mal auf deinen kollegen warten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der Finger hat heut morgen böse auf den Blutdruck/Puls gedrückt, ansonsten verhält er sich unauffällig.



Wird schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. August 2007)

ich brech ins essen. mit zwei finger suchsystem hab ich eben bestimmt ne halbe stunde bericht getippt. beim abschicken kam dann ne meldung die ich noch nie gesehen habe und hier auch nicht zitieren werde. jedenfalls ist der text weg und ich schreib ihn nicht nochmal. nur soviel:
ich hab euch heute vermisst.


----------



## thto (19. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schau an, ich war zwei fahrer hinter dir als das passierte. danach sind wir noch ein stückchen zusammen gefahren bis du meinstest du müßtest jetzt mal auf deinen kollegen warten.



ahhhh stimmt silber rot weisses speci... stimmt ... rippen schmerzen ein wenig

grüß dich


----------



## Maggo (19. August 2007)

thto schrieb:


> ahhhh stimmt silber rot weisses speci... stimmt ... rippen schmerzen ein wenig
> 
> grüß dich



stimmt, aber das rote war mein kopf, der gehört nicht zum rad!!!


----------



## thto (19. August 2007)

thto schrieb:


> ahhhh stimmt silber rot weisses speci... stimmt ... rippen schmerzen ein wenig
> 
> grüß dich




was war denn da ??????????
habe keine erklärung für den sturz


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gude RH,
> 
> wie waren denn die TT?



Die letzten 4Tage war ich soviel/lange unterwegs, daß es gesünder war, nicht zu fahren....  Habe ersatzweise ne kleine 30km/600hm Tour gemacht.......


----------



## fUEL (19. August 2007)

War heute bei TT als Gast und bin eine Judenkopfrunde mitgefahren bis ins Ziel zum Schluß, da gerade als ich ankam der kIlian an mir vorbei fhur hab ich den Ordner gefragt ob ich eine Runde mitfahren dürfte.

Mit dessen Erlaubniss hab ich die Runde 685 hm und 19,9 km mitgenommen.

Den Respekt den Organisatoren:  

Eine Superstrecke!   


Dann war ich noch am Feldberg Fuchstanz Altkönig Zacken Reichenbachtal  und hab nochmal 580 hm und 18 km  dazugepackt, damit ich auf mein Pensum für einen guten Schlaf komme.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt!!!



Ich war dort, wo warst DUUUUUUUU


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> War heute bei TT als Gast und bin eine Judenkopfrunde mitgefahren bis ins Ziel zum Schluß, da gerade als ich ankam der kIlian an mir vorbei fhur hab ich den Ordner gefragt ob ich eine Runde mitfahren dürfte.
> 
> Mit dessen Erlaubniss hab ich die Runde 685 hm und 19,9 km mitgenommen.
> 
> ...



Hab Dich gesehen, aber Du warst zu schnell


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Die letzten 4Tage war ich soviel/lange unterwegs, daß es gesünder war, nicht zu fahren....  Habe ersatzweise ne kleine 30km/600hm Tour gemacht.......



Ist doch auch ok 

Schade, dass Du Dienstag bei der Hofheimer-Runde nicht dabei sein kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (19. August 2007)

so ein Mist wollte eigendlich eben nach Hofheim ich hatte trotz schwäche lust dazu gehabt,  dank der vielen Scherben die so überall herumliegen hatte ich einen Platten. Das nächste mal fahre ich mit dem Zug


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist doch auch ok
> 
> Schade, dass Du Dienstag bei der Hofheimer-Runde nicht dabei sein kannst



Der Tag gehört meinen Kindern  Für Julius ist Einschulung ins Gymnasium, da wird den ganzen Tag gefeiert


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> War heute bei TT als Gast und bin eine Judenkopfrunde mitgefahren bis ins Ziel zum Schluß, da gerade als ich ankam der kIlian an mir vorbei fhur hab ich den Ordner gefragt ob ich eine Runde mitfahren dürfte.
> 
> Mit dessen Erlaubniss hab ich die Runde 685 hm und 19,9 km mitgenommen.
> 
> ...



echt   

war ich wohl grad irgendwo abseits der strecke unterwegs. hab dich leider nicht leiden sehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Der Tag gehört meinen Kindern  Für Julius ist Einschulung ins Gymnasium, da wird den ganzen Tag gefeiert



Klaro 

Hab' ich vollstes Verständnis für


----------



## wondermike (19. August 2007)

Hier zwei Bilder von Caro heute bei TT:











Wenn ich groß bin, lern' ich fotografieren und wünsch' mir 'ne gescheite Kamera.


----------



## caroka (19. August 2007)

Ich dachte Du machst einen Scherz, als Du sagtest, Du stellst das Bild ins Forum. Aus Dir wird ja noch ein richtiger Plauscher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. August 2007)

Würde am Dienstag auch gerne die Hofheimrunde mit Euch fahren. Aber so spät kann ich nicht. Die Ferien sind vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Würde am Dienstag auch gerne die Hofheimrunde mit Euch fahren. Aber so spät kann ich nicht. Die Ferien sind vorbei.



Schade 

So habe gerade 300 geschaut, coole heroische Geschichte, aber doch recht martialisch und blutig aufgezogen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2007)

Hier ist heute abend aber verhältnismässig wenig losgewesen 

Werde mich jetzt auch mal ins Bett machen.

GN8


----------



## fUEL (19. August 2007)

Hier war gerad ein ziemliches Unwetter mit extrem viel Regen, Wind und heftigen Donnerschlägen. 
Wollt morge früh eingentlich bissle RR fahren aber bei Nässe ruft der Wald.


Gut gegessen (RiFi mit StPi) geh dann mal ins bettchen


----------



## habkeinnick (20. August 2007)

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2007)

moin ! der judenkopf ruft schon wieder ...
auf geht´s zum trailcleaning ... was muß das muß ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Tja, bei mir ruft die reguläre Arbeit...

Stimmt schon: Was muss das muss...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Wetter sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus: 'Nen bisschen frisch, aber trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

So ich mach mal los zur A*****t...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du machst einen Scherz, als Du sagtest, Du stellst das Bild ins Forum. Aus Dir wird ja noch ein richtiger Plauscher.


 

Wer die Damenkonkurrenz über die Kurzstrecke gewonnen hat sollte am Besten mit einem Frontalbild geehrt werden

Glückwunsch Caro und Respekt für die Leistung.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2007)

Guten morgen,
keine Sonne = s******Wetter

@Caro: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hast warst Du die beste in Deiner Klasse.  Super Leistung


----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> keine Sonne = s******Wetter
> 
> @Caro: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hast warst Du die beste in Deiner Klasse.  Super Leistung


 

*Frauen W20 (Hauptklasse) W20* (Kurzdistanz, 33.00 km)1 1195 Mayr, DanielaTeam Salzriemen02:03:2316,050:00:000.00%2 1200 Stüwe, SabineIBC DIMB Racing Team02:11:5915,000:08:366.97%3 1076 Mayer, Pyrolabikeschmiede-ahl.de TV Schlüchte02:15:0014,670:11:379.42%4 1215 Will, RebekkaWiesbaden02:19:5414,150:16:3113.39%5 1053 Keller, KatherinaAachen02:35:1712,750:31:5425.85%6 1007 Beitz, RosiTeam Harvey02:38:1812,510:34:5528.30%7 1100 Roden, BrittaTG Bornheim02:50:0011,650:46:3737.78%8 1219 Stückle, YvonneTSG Eppstein02:54:1011,370:50:4741.16% *Frauen W30 W30* (Kurzdistanz, 33.00 km)1 1174 Kaden, CarolineKelkheim02:19:4314,170:00:000.00%2 1220 Pillenkamp, AnjaFrankfurt02:36:1212,680:16:2911.80%3 1203 Wollenaeber, TinaKirchwald02:41:3912,250:21:5615.70%4 1045 Hofmann, KerstinMaintal02:42:0712,210:22:2416.03%5 1198 Richter-Kleine, SilkeMAESTRO TEAM WEIN02:46:2011,900:26:3719.05%6 1132 Wallenstein, KarinRheingauer MTB Club Red Pulse02:48:1311,770:28:3020.40%7 1016 Duffhues, ElsPersonal & Informatik AG Wiesbad03:00:1010,990:40:2728.95%8 1090 Nuske, KatjaTeam Deicon03:15:0410,150:55:2139.62% *Frauen W40 W40* (Kurzdistanz, 33.00 km)1 1113 schwetje, meckiAWB-Racing-Team02:08:2615,420:00:000.00%2 1102 Salzbrunn, ChristineMainzer Radsportverein02:32:2113,000:23:5518.62%3 1121 Sudbrack, Andreawww.melibokus-biker.de02:34:4112,800:26:1520.44%4 1134 Watzek, MonikaFrankfurt am Main02:36:4312,630:28:1722.02%5 1020 Ehry, BrigitteSardinien Bike02:36:4512,630:28:1922.05%6 1184 Beck, GabyTSV Lorsbach02:38:1712,510:29:5123.24%7 1101 Roth, UlrikeDream Team Ingelheim02:40:0512,370:31:3924.64%8 1046 Hofmann, SabinePersonal & Informatik AG Wiesbad02:53:1711,430:44:5134.92%9 1035 Hanssum, KarinAllianz Dresdner Sport02:55:0611,310:46:4036.34% *Frauen W50 W50* (Kurzdistanz, 33.00 km)1 1135 Weidmann, ChristinaLiederbach02:47:1311,840:00:000.00%2 1068 Kuhlmann, Anna BOberursel03:04:3010,730:17:1710.34%

Insgesamt war sie dann wohl 5 te bei den Damen, ich denke in der langen Strecke wär siewohl  auch noch einigen von den w 20 er Mädels vor ihr gefährlich geworden.


----------



## Maggo (20. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin ! der judenkopf ruft schon wieder ...
> auf geht´s zum trailcleaning ... was muß das muß ...



man sollte den idioten die nicht in der lage sind ihre gels einzupacken mal kräftig hinter die ohren hauen. das hat mich echt schockiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> keine Sonne = s******Wetter
> 
> @Caro: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hast warst Du die beste in Deiner Klasse.  Super Leistung



Hö'r auf zu jammern, das Wetter ist gar nicht so schlecht, unterwegs kam die Sonne 'raus 

@Caro: Auch von mir ein


----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> man sollte den idioten die nicht in der lage sind ihre gels einzupacken mal kräftig hinter die ohren hauen. das hat mich echt schockiert.


Die Flaschen wird man noch lange finden denn die kullern schön den Berg runter und bleiben im Unterholz liegen. Ich hab gestern beim bike säubern eine halbe Gelpackung aus meinem kleinen Kettenblatt gefummelt. - somit ein Teil weniger, da es hier in meiner Mülltonne liegt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern beim bike säubern eine halbe Gelpackung aus meinem kleinen Kettenblatt gefummelt. - somit ein Teil weniger, da es hier in meiner Mülltonne liegt


----------



## Maggo (20. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Flaschen wird man noch lange finden denn die kullern schön den Berg runter und bleiben im Unterholz liegen. Ich hab gestern beim bike säubern eine halbe Gelpackung aus meinem kleinen Kettenblatt gefummelt. - somit ein Teil weniger, da es hier in meiner Mülltonne liegt



die meisten flaschen habe ich auf den zwei drei ruppigen abschnitten liegen sehn, unter anderem auch eine bekannte  der großteil dürfte halt einfach so dann aus  den flaschenhaltern geflogen sein. gels kann man ja dirchaus bis zum ziel in seiner trikottasche lagern, die aus nem gebüsch zu fummeln ist für die helfer sicherlich kein spaß.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hö'r auf zu jammern, das Wetter ist gar nicht so schlecht, unterwegs kam die Sonne 'raus



Is ja gut, hier scheint inzwischen auch die Sonne, die nächsten Wolken sind aber auch schon im Anmarsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is ja gut, hier scheint inzwischen auch die Sonne, die nächsten Wolken sind aber auch schon im Anmarsch



Soll' ja auch leider erstmal wechselhaft bleiben über dem Taunushauptkamm (  ) hingen heute morgen auch dicke Wolken


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin ! der judenkopf ruft schon wieder ...
> auf geht´s zum trailcleaning ... was muß das muß ...


Prima, ich mach dann heute abend wohl mit Rainer den Rossert.

Bin ich heute müde...


----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die meisten flaschen habe ich auf den zwei drei ruppigen abschnitten liegen sehn, unter anderem auch eine bekannte  der großteil dürfte halt einfach so dann aus den flaschenhaltern geflogen sein. gels kann man ja dirchaus bis zum ziel in seiner trikottasche lagern, die aus nem gebüsch zu fummeln ist für die helfer sicherlich kein spaß.


 

Also ich hab auf der Judenkopfrunde lediglich 3 Gel / Riegelverpackungen rumliegen sehen, jedoch bestimmt 30 Flaschen. Somit denke ich daß die meissten der 500 Gesamtteilnehmer wohl ihren Müll in der Trikottasche wieder mitgenommen haben.

Ich selbst hab in Eppstein gar nix gegessen - war ja auch nur 1 Runde und hab dann den legger Apfelkuchen ( mit Walnüssen) am Fuxtanz gerne genommen und ein Snickers auf dem Feldi.


----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Prima, ich mach dann heute abend wohl mit Rainer den Rossert.
> 
> Bin ich heute müde...


Geil so ein Revier vor der Haustüre ............ kein Wunder, daß Du so fit bist. 

Habt ihr prima hingekriegt, was ich so beurteilen kann.


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. August 2007)

Bonjour hat sich,
Morsche zusamme !
Ich hab die letzten 20 Seiten nur überflogen (Nacharbeit folgt noch irgendwann), jedoch bei der Chipstüte hatte ich ein Detail nicht beachtet .

Urlaub war schee, so zwischen 25 und 30°C und überwiegend Sonne. Bike-technisch nix besonderes, da so flach wie um den Flughafen. Dafür konnte ich einige GAx-Fahrten machen und mit Familiy durch die Weinberge (s.u.) und zum Strand radeln.

Glückwunsch und Reschbeggd den TT-Teilnehmer, specialy Caro. 
Wenn ich gewusst hätte, daß auch Maggo die TT fährt (Speci oder Slayer ?), hätte ich womöglich auf eine Heimkehr am Samstag gedrängt. So waren wir gestern um ca. 10:00 noch in Paris und haben den sportlichen Teil mit den ca. 650 Stufen zur 2. Ebene auf dem Eiffel-Turm erledigt.

Bei Dir Sebastian ('the Cayon-Eagle') is Dein Finger auf dem Weg der Besserung ? Das mit Deinem Bike is zum ; ich hoffe Dein Anruf bei Canyon wird Dir die Laune ein wenig heben.
Jedenfalls is die Delle im Oberrohr wohl kein Thema mehr *tiefdunkelrabenschwarz&very british*

Am Dienstagabend bin ich dabei. Das ich heut und morsche noch Urlaub hab, sei nur am Rande erwähnt .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Welcom Back Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und Reschbeggd den TT-Teilnehmer, specialy Caro.
> Wenn ich gewusst hätte, daß auch Maggo die TT fährt (Speci oder Slayer ?),



warum fragt mich eigentlich jeder wo ich das slayer gelassen hab?! ich bin froh angekommen zu sein!


----------



## Angsthase 62 (20. August 2007)

@ MTK-Cube,
herzlich willkommen in der Heimat und vielen Dank für eure Post. 
Vielleicht haste ja mal Zeit zum Biken  Würde mich echt freuen

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

Hallo Carsten!

Willkommen im Taunus


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2007)

Gruezi zäme, 

das mit dem Wetter ist zum  und sch***** kalt war es am Morgen, hab ich etwas verpasst  den Sommer vielleicht..

Naja zur A**** (man schreibt das böse Wort ja wohl nicht aus  ) bin ich noch so halbwegs trocken gekommen mal sehen wie es am Abend ausschaut.

Meine  an alle die am TT teilgenommen haben. 
Ich war nur mal in St. WEendel auf einem Marthon (dort ist mein Zaskar gebrochen) und konnte wegen dem Rahmendefekt nur einen gemütlichen Ausflug machen und mir die Gegend rund um St. Wendel anschauen. Seither fahre ich keine Wettkämpfe mehr (Kessel zu dick und Beine zu weich). Ich glaube es sind mir dann einfach zu viele Menschen im Wald. In den Alpen kann man öfters mal eine Strecke finden, die eine Zeitbnahme hat 

http://trophy.hsig.ch/Seite.php?ID=3000

Man ist dann meist alleine oder zumindest nicht in einem Pulk ...
Bin nur mal das Stück Tannbden Maschgenkamm gefahren und so die letzten 300 hm taten sch**** weh


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2007)

Schön das Deine Familie und Du wieder hier seid


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten!
> Willkommen im Taunus


Auch wenn ich sonst jammer, aber endlich wieder Berge (ich freu mich insbes. auf die Sahne-Stückchen nach den Peak's)


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schön das Deine Familie und Du wieder hier seid


Wenn ich Deine letzten Bilder im Album sehe (u.a. mit Nils) , frage ich mich, ob ich mir Protektoren, Ärmelschoner aus Hartplastik D) und Fullsize-Airbag für Meran besorgen sollte 

 ....*
*


----------



## Angsthase 62 (20. August 2007)

@ MTK-Cube

mach das nur mit den Protektoren, stehen dir sicher besser als die vielen Schrammen die du dir schon im Taunus holst


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2007)

Neulich in den Bergen

der Gott der Berge 





der göttliche Weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Seither fahre ich keine Wettkämpfe mehr (Kessel zu dick und Beine zu weich). Ich glaube es sind mir dann einfach zu viele Menschen im Wald.




 Kenne ich das Gefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Wenn ich Deine letzten Bilder im Album sehe (u.a. mit Nils) , frage ich mich, ob ich mir Protektoren, Ärmelschoner aus Hartplastik D) und Fullsize-Airbag für Meran besorgen sollte
> 
> ....*
> *



Protektoren sind für bestimmte Wege sicher nicht schlecht. Immer will ich die aber nicht anhaben. In Südtirol sind die für die meisten Wege nicht nötig, da wo sie nötig wären macht es  den meisten keinen Spaß runter zu donnern. Ich nehm sie aber mit, vielleicht kannst de ja mal ein paar Fotos von mir auf dem steilen Weg machen, Du zu Fuß und ich mit dem Bike  Wir dürfen uns nur nicht erwischen lassen. Ich hab sie doch nicht mehr alle


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. August 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ MTK-Cube
> 
> mach das nur mit den Protektoren, stehen dir sicher besser als die vielen Schrammen die du dir schon im Taunus holst


Pah, 
was den Models ihr Lippenstift, sind Bikern steingestrahlte Schienenbeine  *autschi*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Pah,
> was den Models ihr Lippenstift, sind Bikern steingestrahlte Schienenbeine  *autschi*



Ich zeige Dir morgen mal mein linkes Knie...


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Protektoren sind für bestimmte Wege sicher nicht schlecht. Immer will ich die aber nicht anhaben. In Südtirol sind die für die meisten Wege nicht nötig, da wo sie nötig wären macht es  den meisten keinen Spaß runter zu donnern. Ich nehm sie aber mit, vielleicht kannst de ja mal ein paar Fotos von mir auf dem steilen Weg machen, Du zu Fuß und ich mit dem Bike  Wir dürfen uns nur nicht erwischen lassen. Ich hab sie doch nicht mehr alle


Shuttle-Service, Foto-Service, Ersthelfer-Service, vllt. noch  Bike-Service oder Händchenhalter-Service ? Ich will + werde auch biken *!*
Däs kann ja en Schbass gäbbe...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Sagt mal, weiss einer von Euch eigentlich, was mit Gerdi los ist?

Er ward seit gestern mittag nicht mehr gelesen


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sagt mal, weiss einer von Euch eigentlich, was mit Gerdi los ist?
> 
> Er ward seit gestern mittag nicht mehr gelesen


Stimmt, hab bisher vermutet das er heute mal so richtig was wie A***** machen muß oder in einem Blah-Blah-Meeting ist. Ich rufe ihn einfach mal an; muß eh was klären ....

....10 min. später:
Er muß tatsächlich was A***** mit Externen.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Shuttle-Service, Foto-Service, Ersthelfer-Service, vllt. noch  Bike-Service oder Händchenhalter-Service ? Ich will + werde auch biken *!*
> Däs kann ja en Schbass gäbbe...




ei carsten wir nehmen doch nur auf dein gesetztes alter rücksicht  *aufdenbodenwerfundkaputtlach* 



achso morsche ihr plauscher


----------



## habkeinnick (20. August 2007)

wann treffen wir tiroler uns eigentlich noch mal? die woche beim gimbi?


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sagt mal, weiss einer von Euch eigentlich, was mit Gerdi los ist?
> 
> Er ward seit gestern mittag nicht mehr gelesen



Bin da, laßt`s euch schmecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kenne ich das Gefühl



 Kessel zu dick und Beine zu weich???


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> fährst Du nicht ??????



Ja, zu schlaff...


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

Hatte gestern mein Rad picobello sauber gemacht!  Als ich auf der Heimfahrt dann ins Gewitter kam, fand ich das schon nicht lustig. Richtig schlammig ist es aber "erst" heute Morgen, auf dem Weg zur A*****, geworden...  

Temperaturmäßig fand ich es aber angenehm, gar nicht frisch.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Shuttle-Service, Foto-Service, Ersthelfer-Service, vllt. noch  Bike-Service oder Händchenhalter-Service ? Ich will + werde auch biken *!*
> Däs kann ja en Schbass gäbbe...



DAS KANN NICHT DAS WERD


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kessel zu dick und Beine zu weich???


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann treffen wir tiroler uns eigentlich noch mal? die woche beim gimbi?


Wäre ne gute Gelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Sachen gibt's: 

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,500740,00.html


----------



## habkeinnick (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sachen gibt's:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,500740,00.html



ja es gibt viele kranke hirne auf der welt


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sachen gibt's:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,500740,00.html



Auuuuttttschhhhhh


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sachen gibt's:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,500740,00.html



 Ich plädiere für lebenslänglichen Führerscheinentzug und Maulkorbzwang!!!


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für lebenslänglichen Führerscheinentzug und Maulkorbzwang!!!



Achja und die kleinen Tiere aus dem Meer mit den Zangen als Ohrschmuck


----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja es gibt viele kranke hirne auf der welt


 
Welche Hanibal L. ohne Rücksicht auf deren pathologischen Zustand gerne in der Pfanne mit Butter und Petersilie goldgelb ausbrät vor dem Verzehr.

Aber so ein knorpeliges Ohr --igittigitt da kaut man ja ewig drauf rum


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja und die kleinen Tiere aus dem Meer mit den Zangen als Ohrschmuck



...und eine Mütze mit der Aufschrift "Inhalt: 100% Stroh!"...

... und einem T-Shirt mit der Beschriftung: "Ich habe mich verlaufen, bitte bringt mich in die nächste Nervenheilanstalt!"...


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Welche Hanibal L. ohne Rücksicht auf deren pathologischen Zustand gerne in der Pfanne mit Butter und Petersilie goldgelb ausbrät vor dem Verzehr.
> 
> Aber so ein knorpeliges Ohr --igittigitt da kaut man ja ewig drauf rum



ok, er soll zu dem in die Zelle! Meinetwegen mit Petersilie im Ohr.


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2007)

Es hat zwar keine Berge ...... aber viel Schotter  

Meine ehemalige Chefin kam gerade vorbei und erzählte von ihrer Radtour durchs Baltikum. 1500 km in 2 Wochen, mit ca 350 km ÖV. Sie war zwar mit einem Trekkingrad unterwegs, das ganze hat sich jedoch sehr spannend angehört. Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt .....
Gibt auch gerade einen Bericht über das Baltikum im neuen Geo (extra) oder so ähnlich


----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es hat zwar keine Berge ...... aber viel Schotter
> 
> Meine ehemalige Chefin kam gerade vorbei und erzählte von ihrer Radtour durchs Baltikum. 1500 km in 2 Wochen, mit ca 350 km ÖV. Sie war zwar mit einem Trekkingrad unterwegs, das ganze hat sich jedoch sehr spannend angehört. Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt .....
> Gibt auch gerade einen Bericht über das Baltikum im neuen Geo (extra) oder so ähnlich


 

Was hat das Beissen der Lämmer mit dem Baltikum zu tun???...oder wolltest Du der ehemaligen Chefin auch immer mal ins Öhrchen beißen.??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was hat das Beissen der Lämmer mit dem Baltikum zu tun???...oder wolltest Du der ehemaligen Chefin auch immer mal ins Öhrchen beißen.??????



Eher der Tochter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für lebenslänglichen Führerscheinentzug und Maulkorbzwang!!!



Ich glaube man kann beruhigt davon ausgehen, dass dieser Herr zumindest für längere Zeit mehr kein KFZ mehr führen darf...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Eher der Tochter



Der Tochter eher ganz sanft, die Eigenschaft der Ohren als er*g*ne Zohne ausnutzend?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meinetwegen mit Petersilie im Ohr.



Das war aber doch eher das Mittel der Bewohner eines gallischen Dorfes gegen die falschen Klänge ihres eigenen Barden, oder?


----------



## caroka (20. August 2007)

Schön MTK-Cube, dass Du wieder hier bist.  

Wenn ich mir so die Besetzung der Hofheimrunde anschaue, muss ich feststellen, dass ich da unbedingt mit will. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es klappt.  

Danke für Eure Glückwünsche. Ich bin aber nur in meiner AK 1. Deshalb ja auch mein Wunsch Siegprämien für AK Sieger einzuführen.  Die Plazierung vom letzten Jahr habe ich einem Nagetier überlassen müssen.   
Die lange Runde hätte ich nicht geschafft. Überschätzt mich mal nicht.

@Kresi
Ich bin froh, dass Dir nicht mehr passiert ist.  .....bei so einem Aufprall. 

Maggo Du Adlerauge.  Ist Dir vllt. auch der poröse Gummi ins Auge gefallen.


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Tochter eher ganz sanft, die Eigenschaft der Ohren als er*g*ne Zohne ausnutzend?




Ahhh danke für den Tip


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ahhh danke für den Tip



War kein Tipp, nur 'ne Frage - Ich kenne die Tochter ja nicht


----------



## caroka (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Tochter eher ganz sanft, die Eigenschaft der Ohren als er*g*ne Zohne ausnutzend?



*schmelz*
Da fällt mir ein.......ich würde ja gerne mal über Deinen dicken Kessel zu Deinen weichen Beinen.............. 
Weiche Beine.....was anderes fällt Dir nicht ein.


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> man sollte den idioten die nicht in der lage sind ihre gels einzupacken mal kräftig hinter die ohren hauen. das hat mich echt schockiert.



oder sie sollten einfach mal ne runde zum saubermachen in den wald. satte 4 h hab ich gebraucht, um die restlichen schilder + flatterband abzumachen und vor allem um den mülle einzusammeln ...



fUEL schrieb:


> Die Flaschen wird man noch lange finden denn die kullern schön den Berg runter und bleiben im Unterholz liegen. Ich hab gestern beim bike säubern eine halbe Gelpackung aus meinem kleinen Kettenblatt gefummelt. - somit ein Teil weniger, da es hier in meiner Mülltonne liegt



habe reichlich flaschen gefunden, aber den ganzen hang hab ich definitiv nicht danach abgesucht ...
dank dir für die gelpackung, die du im kettenblatt freundlicherweise mitgenommen hast   



fUEL schrieb:


> Also ich hab auf der Judenkopfrunde lediglich 3 Gel / Riegelverpackungen rumliegen sehen, jedoch bestimmt 30 Flaschen. Somit denke ich daß die meissten der 500 Gesamtteilnehmer wohl ihren Müll in der Trikottasche wieder mitgenommen haben.



dem muß ich klar wiedersprechen. 3 tüten hatte ich am schluß voll. da ich nur 2 dabei hatte, traf es sich bestens, dass am bahaii-tempel ne große mülltonne am parkplatz stand. es waren definitv mehr als 3 gel-packungen, aber weit weniger als 30 flaschen (vielleicht so 10-15) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ist Dir vllt. auch der poröse Gummi ins Auge gefallen.



 Vorsicht!!! Poröse Gummis sind sehr gefährlich!!! 

*Duckundwech*


----------



## caroka (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorsicht!!! Poröse Gummis sind sehr gefährlich!!!
> 
> *Duckundwech*



Alles andere aber auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *schmelz*
> Da fällt mir ein.......ich würde ja gerne mal über Deinen dicken Kessel zu Deinen weichen Beinen..............
> Weiche Beine.....was anderes fällt Dir nicht ein.



Ohhhhlalala 

Aber nicht mit porösem Gummi - ÄÄhhh ich meine nur mit nichtporösem Gummi


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> War kein Tipp, nur 'ne Frage - Ich kenne die Tochter ja nicht



Ja aber das mit Sanft ..... hört sich gut an , sollte ich mal versuchen


----------



## Maggo (20. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schön MTK-Cube, dass Du wieder hier bist.
> 
> Wenn ich mir so die Besetzung der Hofheimrunde anschaue, muss ich feststellen, dass ich da unbedingt mit will. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es klappt.
> 
> ...



daran hab ich sie erkannt. ich hab mir auch am start schon gedacht dass du sie nicht allzu lieb haben kannst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja aber das mit Sanft ..... hört sich gut an , sollte ich mal versuchen



Ja, aber schau' Dir voher die Tochter vielleicht nochmal genau an,  denn diese Vorgehensweise kann ungeahnte Folgen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oder sie sollten einfach mal ne runde zum saubermachen in den wald. satte 4 h hab ich gebraucht, um die restlichen schilder + flatterband abzumachen und vor allem um den mülle einzusammeln ...
> 
> 
> 4 Stunden heißt, Du bist die Runde einfach mal für dich nachgefahren 1700hm 10 kg Müll  3 satz dreckige Handschuh
> ...


 


.
Flaschen sind beliebte Souvenirs, da wurden wohl einige schon eingesammelt bevor Du kamst.

Je weiter hinten im Feld desto mehr wird gegessen?????
Warsde zwischedrin bete des da ned so viel müll lischt???


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das war aber doch eher das Mittel der Bewohner eines gallischen Dorfes gegen die falschen Klänge ihres eigenen Barden, oder?



Die Römer, die ihn fangen wollten, haben sich so garniert.


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... gebüsch ... fummeln ... spaß.



Was anderes geht euch im Moment ja nicht durch den Kopf! 






ups, muß mich gerade mal wieder um mein Azubinchen Kümmern!


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. August 2007)

Ach ihr "Hofheimer"...., wenn ihr ja nicht soweit entfernt wärd, würde ich morgen auch mal bei eurer Runde dabei sein... 

Ihr habt's gut...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Römer, die ihn fangen wollten, haben sich so garniert.



Stimmt, die Römer waren es 

Die Gallier selbst habe ihn gefesselt und geknebelt, sobald er zur Laute griff


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was anderes geht euch im Moment ja nicht durch den Kopf!




Wir sind halt simpel gestrickte Männer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was anderes geht euch im Moment ja nicht durch den Kopf!



Bei Mutter Courage hiess das "Zum Fraternisieren in den Busch"


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Ach ihr "Hofheimer"...., wenn ihr ja nicht soweit entfernt wärd, würde ich morgen auch mal bei eurer Runde dabei sein...
> 
> Ihr habt's gut...



Hi Torpedo,

wir haben es gut, weil wir nicht so weit von uns entfernt wohnen? Oder warum?


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Römer waren es
> 
> Die Gallier selbst habe ihn gefesselt und geknebelt, sobald er zur Laute griff



...und manchmal hat Automatix auch drastischere Soforthilfemaßnahmen ergriffen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Ach ihr "Hofheimer"....



Hofheimer?  - Ich bin kein Hofheimer, ich bin Kelkheimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Warsde zwischedrin bete des da ned so viel müll lischt???



jetzt weiß ich, worans gelegen hat   
muß ich mir fürs nächste jahr wohl merken


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hofheimer?  - Ich bin kein Hofheimer, ich bin Kelkheimer



korrigiere : fischbacher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> korrigiere : fischbacher



 Stimmt - mit Hornauern und Münsteranern will ich nicht in einen Topf geworfen werden


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

...und wieder entbrennt ein leidenschaftlicher Dschihad...


----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und wieder entbrennt ein leidenschaftlicher Dschihad...


 
Bei manchen ist das auch eher hadschi bei so sch... wedder hier in Plauschershausen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und wieder entbrennt ein leidenschaftlicher Dschihad...



Der wird dann aber territorial sehr begrenzt sein 

P.S: Ausserdem hat der Fux damit angefangen  - Ne stimmt gar nicht ich wars


----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich, worans gelegen hat
> muß ich mir fürs nächste jahr wohl merken


ich war devon üwwerzeuscht des des de Grund is, daß ihr den Judenkopf im Streckenportfolio habt mit der Nähe zum Bahaitempel.


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei manchen ist das auch eher hadschi bei so sch... wedder hier in Plauschershausen



Bist Du noch in HG? Regnet es dort?


----------



## Alberto68 (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt - mit Hornauern und Münsteranern will ich nicht in einen Topf geworfen werden



Oberobacht,  nix gegen Münster sonst    , aber alle gegen die Kelkheim so ist recht 
gruß stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der wird dann aber territorial sehr begrenzt sein
> 
> P.S: Ausserdem hat der Fux damit angefangen  - Ne stimmt gar nicht ich wars



Nur nicht abwiegeln! Als ich nach Hofheim zog, wurde dies mit Bestürzung von den Kriftlern registriert...


----------



## habkeinnick (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur nicht abwiegeln! Als ich nach Hofheim zog, wurde dies mit Bestürzung von den Kriftlern registriert...



dachte die waren froh das du weg bist


----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du noch in HG? Regnet es dort?


 
Drogge im moment - aber wenn mer uff de a...is dann is des meist drogge, nur wenn mer net sch... muß regnets.


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2007)

Wens interessiert Waschstrasse zwischen A***** und zu Hause  

Aber bald (ich könnt ja schonmal die Tag zähle) geht es in den Süden    

S. der mit de nasse Füss


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wens interessiert Waschstrasse zwischen A***** und zu Hause
> 
> Aber bald (ich könnt ja schonmal die Tag zähle) geht es in den Süden
> 
> S. der mit de nasse Füss



 Du bist doch im Süden???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. August 2007)

Kelkheimer..., Hofheimer ..., da fällt mir doch nur das schöne Plauschwort zu ein: Pah! 

*Eppsteiner!!!* Wir haben die Burg und damit die Herrschaft über das nieder Volk talabwärts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kelkheimer..., Hofheimer ..., da fällt mir doch nur das schöne Plauschwort zu ein: Pah!
> 
> *Eppsteiner!!!* Wir haben die Burg und damit die Herrschaft über das nieder Volk talabwärts!


 

Mal was Anderes.:
Der Christian D.  und der Frank Schukhard haben den 19. Platz in der AK 80 plus (Gesamtjahre des 2er teams) bei der Transrocky erreicht.

Das ist denk ich sehr anständig  bei 89 in der Wertung für diese AK 

Bin mal auf den Bericht gespannt.


----------



## arkonis (20. August 2007)

alles die kleinen Vorstätte von frankfurt... aber naja unteinander können sich die einzelnen Dörfer schon vergleichen  

Hi Gerd ! wieviel hast du nochmal für die Buchsen zahlen müssen?


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> alles die kleinen Vorstätte von frankfurt... aber naja unteinander können sich die einzelnen Dörfer schon vergleichen
> 
> Hi Gerd ! wieviel hast du nochmal für die Buchsen zahlen müssen?



Puh, für die beiden großen so etwas um die 16  zusammen. Und Du?


----------



## arkonis (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Puh, fÃ¼r die beiden groÃen so etwas um die 16 â¬ zusammen. Und Du?


 
ich habe die von dem einen Bikeladen noch nicht erreichen kÃ¶nnen bei dem anderen muss der noch beim Zulieferer nachfragen wieviel die kosten sollen.
Ich bin am Ã¼berlegen gleich einen satz davon und eine Tube Zementkleber zu kaufen, selbst ist der Mann!

Irgendjemand hatte nÃ¤mlich mal was von 80 Euro geschrieben  
Ich werde auch bei einem Bekannten nachfragen ob der aus der Industrie solche lager besorgen kann, sollten besser sein! Wenn es die in der GrÃ¶Ãe geben sollte wÃ¤re das schon genial.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mal was Anderes.:
> Der Christian D.  und der Frank Schukhard haben den 19. Platz in der AK 80 plus (Gesamtjahre des 2er teams) bei der Transrocky erreicht.
> 
> Das ist denk ich sehr anständig  bei 89 in der Wertung für diese AK
> ...


Tja, mit einem Rocky Mountain hat man da halt Heimvorteil.


----------



## oldrizzo (20. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kelkheimer..., Hofheimer ..., da fällt mir doch nur das schöne Plauschwort zu ein: Pah!
> 
> *Eppsteiner!!!* Wir haben die Burg und damit die Herrschaft über das nieder Volk talabwärts!



wobei ich hier zu bedenken geben möchte, dass die stadt friedberg, welche ja auch dem taunus zugehörig ist, die älteste, flächenmäßig größte noch erhaltene burg deutschlands aufweisen kann und ohnehin seit jeher herz und zentrum des handels und herrschens war, noch bevor frankfurt am main sich wagte ohne aufforderung einen furz zu lassen. 

aber man sollte nicht verheimlichen, dass die friedberger das herrschen in der heutigen zeit ganz und gar nicht verdienen, demzufolge ich kater beipflichten würde und eppstein als herrschaftssitz anerkennen würde. auch als bad nauheimer, die ihr immer so gerne vergesst.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. August 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## fUEL (20. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wobei ich hier zu bedenken geben möchte, dass die stadt friedberg, welche ja auch dem taunus zugehörig ist, die älteste, flächenmäßig größte noch erhaltene burg deutschlands aufweisen kann und ohnehin seit jeher herz und zentrum des handels und herrschens war, noch bevor frankfurt am main sich wagte ohne aufforderung einen furz zu lassen.
> 
> aber man sollte nicht verheimlichen, dass die friedberger das herrschen in der heutigen zeit ganz und gar nicht verdienen, demzufolge ich kater beipflichten würde und eppstein als herrschaftssitz anerkennen würde. auch als bad nauheimer, die ihr immer so gerne vergesst.


 
Alsfeld im Vogelsbergkreis war im Mittelalter auch bedeutende Handelsstadt; von dort kommt auch die Elle als Maßeinheit für Stoff.

Ne wriklich schöne Altstadt gibt es da auch. Die Kaufkraft ist heutzutage dort eher gering, die Arbeitslosigkeit hoch.

Taunus is schon prima, egal ob: de luxe, exquisit, obszön oder in welcher Ecke des Taunus einer wohnt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Taunus is schon prima, egal ob: de luxe, exquisit, *obszön *oder in welcher Ecke des Taunus einer wohnt.



Obzön? - Und ob das schön ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Läuft hier gerade 'ne kleine Vorschreibreihe zur Heimatgeschichte von Taunus und Wetterau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> demzufolge ich kater beipflichten würde und eppstein als herrschaftssitz anerkennen würde. auch als bad nauheimer, die ihr immer so gerne vergesst.


Naja, ihr seid ja auch sozusagen immer ums Eck. Wenn ich in Richtung Bad nauheim blicke, sehe ich erst mal meine Küche und dahinter theoretisch (wenn da nicht noch so´n paar Schippen Sand davor wären, also sehr theoretisch!) den Feldi. Weiter schau ich dann meist auch theoretisch gar nicht.   

P.S.: Ich bezog den Herrschaftsanspruch jetzt eigentlich auch nur auf den MTK. Bin ja nicht größenwahnsinnig.


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Läuft hier gerade 'ne kleine Vorschreibreihe zur Heimatgeschichte von Taunus und Wetterau?



mir habbe die fuxhöhl in horne, da kommt kei burg und nix anners dra  

so, jetzt fällt euch nix mehr ein. pahhh !


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

Da wo isch uffgewachse bin (Orschel/Bommerschen), gibt`s ei Raubridderbursch!!!  Unn wenn ihr fresch werd, sahch isch dene Bescheid unn die spugge eusch!


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde auch bei einem Bekannten nachfragen ob der aus der Industrie solche lager besorgen kann, sollten besser sein! Wenn es die in der Größe geben sollte wäre das schon genial.



Bei Kugellagern wäre dies sicherlich die beste Variante. Diese Gleitlager wirst Du nirgendwo anders finden.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da wo isch uffgewachse bin (Orschel/Bommerschen), gibt`s ei Raubridderbursch!!!  Unn wenn ihr fresch werd, sahch isch dene Bescheid unn die spugge eusch!


Obacht Burschi! Isch bin in Delschem uffgwachse und mir Delschemer habbe scho im Mittelalter gwusst, wie mer Raubritter ausmerze dut. Von der delschemer Raubritterborsch findste heit ka Steinsche mehr!


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Obacht Burschi! Isch bin in Delschem uffgwachse und mir Delschemer habbe scho im Mittelalter gwusst, wie mer Raubritter ausmerze dut. Von der delschemer Raubritterborsch findste heit ka Steinsche mehr!



Naja, eigentlich geht es mir ja ähnlich! Die Bommersheimer Raubritter nährten sich so lange an den frankfurter Lebensadern, bis es denen zu bunt wurde und sie die Burg schliffen. Dreimal darfst Du raten, wo ich geboren wurde...


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2007)

gibts neue Drogen und Ihr habt alle auf einmal genommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gibts neue Drogen und Ihr habt alle auf einmal genommen



So ähnlich


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gibts neue Drogen und Ihr habt alle auf einmal genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

So Kinder viel Spass noch bei der Heimatkunde, spielt recht schön und streitet Euch nicht 

Der Papa hat heute abend noch was vor


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gibts neue Drogen und Ihr habt alle auf einmal genommen


Alle auf einmal nich, hier liegen noch so´n paar gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz bunte Pillen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bommersheimer Raubritter nährten sich so lange an den frankfurter Lebensadern, bis es denen zu bunt wurde und sie die Burg schliffen. Dreimal darfst Du raten, wo ich geboren wurde...


Wie ich in Frankfurt würd ich da mal sagen.   Uns wurde also Burgenschleifen in die wiege gelegt.   Aber Finger weg von der schönen Eppsteiner Burg!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. August 2007)

in dem Zustand "The Collective" zu schauen war wohl keine gute Idee  ich muss biken  aber mit dem Finger kommt das doof und an der KeFü muss ich auch nochmal Hand anlegen.


----------



## caroka (20. August 2007)

@Kater

Wo hast Du dieses Rad her? Mein geliebtes DB.  
Das bin ich noch vor zwei Jahren gefahren. 

Im Ernst, meines sah nicht mehr so toll aus. Es hat mich 14 J. treu durch Wind und Wetter begleitet. Verkaufst Du dieses?


----------



## habkeinnick (20. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> in dem Zustand "The Collective" zu schauen war wohl keine gute Idee  ich muss biken  aber mit dem Finger kommt das doof und an der KeFü muss ich auch nochmal Hand anlegen.



naja dann mach am besten gleich für mich eine mit, dann bleibste im training


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja dann mach am besten gleich für mich eine mit, dann bleibste im training



Heut wurden die Azubis im Betrieb einmal durch getauscht, d.h. ich bin jetzt in ner anderen Gruppe und soweit ich das bisher einschätzte ist da nichts mehr mit Privatbasteln 
Aber das wird sich in Laufe der nächsten Tage/Wochen rausstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. August 2007)

ich will auch eine kettenführung. das rocky macht ordentlich lärm bergab.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich will auch eine kettenführung. das rocky macht ordentlich lärm bergab.



klickst du hier 

Selbstbau mach ich ja nur weil der Kaufkram net an den Rahmen passt.


----------



## Maggo (20. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> klickst du hier
> 
> Selbstbau mach ich ja nur weil der Kaufkram net an den Rahmen passt.



ich muss das vorher nochmal recherchieren, angeblich gibt es probleme bei der verwendung einer kefü und der fr kurbel da die lagerschalen angeblich zu kurz sind sodass bei der montage von e type umwerfern als auch bei ner kefü nicht mehr genug fleisch zum festschrauben bleibt. schaun mer mal....


----------



## Maggo (20. August 2007)

achso: wann brauche ich denn eine die oben und unten "führt", wann reicht eine wie die heim3? die soll ja eigentlich schon richtig gut sein, der preis scheint im vergleich zur konkurenz auch gut zu sein.


----------



## wondermike (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ups, muß mich gerade mal wieder um mein Azubinchen Kümmern!



Ach ja? Erzähl uns mehr...


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso: wann brauche ich denn eine die oben und unten "führt", wann reicht eine wie die heim3? die soll ja eigentlich schon richtig gut sein, der preis scheint im vergleich zur konkurenz auch gut zu sein.



Willst in die Downhillfraktion wechseln? War der Sonntag doch so schlecht? 
 

Nils läßt es mit dem Slayer übrigens so richtig krachen, aber so richtig! Ich will auch endlich ein Bigeggbike


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ach ja? Erzähl uns mehr...



Ich sehe schon, ohne Maße, Bild und Vorlieben bist Du nicht zu befriedigen...


----------



## Arachne (20. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Nils läßt es mit dem Slayer übrigens so richtig krachen, aber so richtig! Ich will auch endlich ein Bigeggbike



Vor kurzem hast Du noch vehement behauptet, für den Downhill braucht man keinen Federweg...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Kater
> 
> Wo hast Du dieses Rad her? Mein geliebtes DB.
> Das bin ich noch vor zwei Jahren gefahren.
> ...


Ist das von meinem Vater. Hat er immer gehegt und gepflegt, aber seit er sein Cube hat (Reaction in der Retro-Lackierung), steht das DB halt immer nur rum. Daher steht das Rad tatsächlich zum Verkauf. Bisher haben wir aber noch keinen Käufer gefunden, da wir es verkaufen und nicht verscherbeln wollten.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso: wann brauche ich denn eine die oben und unten "führt", wann reicht eine wie die heim3? die soll ja eigentlich schon richtig gut sein, der preis scheint im vergleich zur konkurenz auch gut zu sein.



oben und unten funktioniert soweit ich weiß nur bei einem kettenblatt vorne. also rein downhillfraktion.

dir, CR und mir langt schon ein rolle unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du bist doch im Süden???



Ich glaube da wo ich lebe ist gerade Südschottland und nicht die Schweiz ....

Naja auch aus der Schweiz geht es noch südlicher


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vor kurzem hast Du noch vehement behauptet, für den Downhill braucht man keinen Federweg...



Für die meisten Sachen braucht man keinen Federweg, mit Federweg läßt sich nur einiges schneller fahren


Hier schau mal was Dave so ohne Federung hinkriegt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3968399&postcount=1281


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Für die meisten Sachen braucht man keinen Federweg, mit Federweg läßt sich nur einiges schneller fahren
> 
> 
> Hier schau mal was Dave so ohne Federung hinkriegt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3968399&postcount=1281



Ich glaub ich hät da alles gemacht, nur kein Vorderrad gelupft *ahhhh*


----------



## wondermike (20. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, ohne Maße, Bild und Vorlieben bist Du nicht zu befriedigen...



Na dann befriedige mich doch mal...


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2007)

Tschau zäme, 
muss mal mein Haupt betten und von schönen sonnigen Tagen träumen 

Gn8 S.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2007)

GN8 morgen is Einschulung vom Luca, da muß ich fit sein und gute Nerven haben


----------



## MTK-Cube (20. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....Hier schau mal was Dave so ohne Federung hinkriegt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3968399&postcount=1281



Die Bilder in der Galerie vom Dave sind überhaupt  *glotzglotz*

Gute N8 @all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2007)

Jo GN8 @All - So richtig viel los war hier ja nicht mehr, nachdem ich weg war


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jo GN8 @All - So richtig viel los war hier ja nicht mehr, nachdem ich weg war



Hast halt gefehlt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (21. August 2007)

GN8


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Willst in die Downhillfraktion wechseln? War der Sonntag doch so schlecht?
> 
> 
> Nils läßt es mit dem Slayer übrigens so richtig krachen, aber so richtig! Ich will auch endlich ein Bigeggbike



der sonntag war klasse. das ziel das ich mir gesetzt habe (ankommen und mindestens vorletzter werden) habe ich gepackt. ich war sogar nur vier minuten langsamer als unsere dame, ich hab also keinen grund unzufrieden zu sein. nichtsdestotrotz klappert ie kette am slayer ziemlich laut und das werde ich unterbinden.Dieses Bild wird in 2 Sekunden mit originaler Qualitaet neu geladen


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

achso: guten morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

Morsche



MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Die Bilder in der Galerie vom Dave sind überhaupt  *glotzglotz*
> 
> Gute N8 @all



Ich bin auch begeistert von seinen Fahrkünsten und will deshalb auch mal mit Ihm fahren. Da kann man bestimmt was lernen  




Maggo schrieb:


> der sonntag war klasse. das ziel das ich mir gesetzt habe (ankommen und mindestens vorletzter werden) habe ich gepackt. ich war sogar nur vier minuten langsamer als unsere dame, ich hab also keinen grund unzufrieden zu sein. nichtsdestotrotz klappert die kette am slayer ziemlich laut und das werde ich unterbinden.



 für Sonntag. Bist Du da mit dem Slayer gefahren?


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> für Sonntag. Bist Du da mit dem Slayer gefahren?



klar, ich hab aber vorher die luft aus den reifen gelassen, damits nicht so einfach ist. ich wollte nicht erster werden.  
ich bin natürlich mit dem stumpi gefahren und ich muss sagen es ist ein tolle s bike, ich würde es nie im leben verkaufen. die beiden (slayer & stumpi) haben sich auch sehr lieb und kommen gut miteinander aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar, ich hab aber vorher die luft aus den reifen gelassen, damits nicht so einfach ist. ich wollte nicht erster werden.
> ich bin natürlich mit dem stumpi gefahren und ich muss sagen es ist ein tolle s bike, ich würde es nie im leben verkaufen. die beiden (slayer & stumpi) haben sich auch sehr lieb und kommen gut miteinander aus.



Klar ham die sich lieb, Zicken fahrn auf richtige Kerle auch voll ab, das wissen wir doch alle


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Klar ham die sich lieb, Zicken fahrn auf richtige Kerle auch voll ab, das wissen wir doch alle



du hast recht, mehr darf ich dazu nicht sagen sonst bekomm ich sie zuhause mit dem schlapen oder dem nudelholz...........achja, bike sosnd ja sooo genügsam.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Bisher ist das Wetter ja erheblich besser, als die Vorhersagen verheissen liessen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier schau mal was Dave so ohne Federung hinkriegt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3968399&postcount=1281




Da muss ich schon beim Betrachten der Bilder erstmal :kotz:


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bisher ist das Wetter ja erheblich besser, als die Vorhersagen verheissen liessen...



ich musste mitsamt meinem a****platz aufgrund akuten platzmangels auf ansage vom scheffe in ein neues büro ohne tageslicht umziehen. das ist ganz schön schei+e so komplett ohne anbindung nach draussen. als ich noch geraucht habe bin ich wenigstens alle halbe dreiviertelstunde mal rausgekommen.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich musste mitsamt meinem a****platz aufgrund akuten platzmangels auf ansage vom scheffe in *ein neues büro ohne tageslicht umziehen*..



Du weisst schon, dass das eigentlich nicht zulässig ist


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass das eigentlich nicht zulässig ist



je sais. unser laden ist definitiv zu klein, ein umzug ist geplant und falls die es wahrmachen und es klappt hab ich keinen stress übergangsweise hier zu sitzen. das gute daran ist, dass ich hier meine absolute ruhe habe. wenn das mit demumzug noch weiter auf die lange bank geschoben wird werde ich allerdings ganz deutlich nach alternativen suchen müssen.


----------



## oldrizzo (21. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin auch begeistert von seinen Fahrkünsten und will deshalb auch mal mit Ihm fahren. Da kann man bestimmt was lernen



gude,

ich hatte dieses jahr bei harald philip, einem ehemaligen vertrider, drei tage tour und fahrtechnik gebucht. unter www.summitride.com gibts infos. leider konnte ich mir den spaß wegen meiner verletzung nicht gönnen. aber vllt. kann man fürs nächste jahr eine kleine gruppe zusammen stellen?


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

Morgen,

mittlerweile ist sogar Vormittags noch frisch...


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> je sais. unser laden ist definitiv zu klein, ein umzug ist geplant und falls die es wahrmachen und es klappt hab ich keinen stress übergangsweise hier zu sitzen. das gute daran ist, dass ich hier meine absolute ruhe habe. wenn das mit demumzug noch weiter auf die lange bank geschoben wird werde ich allerdings ganz deutlich nach alternativen suchen müssen.



Ist es nicht der Fall, dass du bei solchen Arbeitsbedingungen einen Anspruch auf Ersatzleistungen (mehr Urlaub, mehr Pausenzeit, ... hast)? Oder du fängst es virtuelle Rauchen an und gehst alle 30 min nach draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> ich hatte dieses jahr bei harald philip, einem ehemaligen vertrider, drei tage tour und fahrtechnik gebucht. unter www.summitride.com gibts infos. leider konnte ich mir den spaß wegen meiner verletzung nicht gönnen. aber vllt. kann man fürs nächste jahr eine kleine gruppe zusammen stellen?



Wie sähe es denn damit aus??
http://www.freeride-x.ch/

Da lernt man bestimmt ne Menge egal ob guided oder Selfguided


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2007)

sorry, habe ich ganz vergessen

*Grüezi zäme*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sorry, habe ich ganz vergessen
> 
> *Grüezi zäme*



Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mittlerweile ist sogar Vormittags noch frisch...



Moin Gerd,

allerdings ist es morgens schon wieder frisch. Hatte heute dünne lange Handschuhe an


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> ich hatte dieses jahr bei harald philip, einem ehemaligen vertrider, drei tage tour und fahrtechnik gebucht. unter www.summitride.com gibts infos. leider konnte ich mir den spaß wegen meiner verletzung nicht gönnen. aber vllt. kann man fürs nächste jahr eine kleine gruppe zusammen stellen?



*Du Sack*


***platzvorneid*** ist doch Schweineteuer mit Harald zu fahren, was hast Du denn bezahlt ? ***auchwillmitHaraldfahren***


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie sähe es denn damit aus??
> http://www.freeride-x.ch/
> 
> Da lernt man bestimmt ne Menge egal ob guided oder Selfguided



Das wär natürlich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## habkeinnick (21. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Du Sack*
> 
> 
> ***platzvorneid*** ist doch Schweineteuer mit Harald zu fahren, was hast Du denn bezahlt ? ***auchwillmitHaraldfahren***



hihi, wer liest findet auch preise 

1 Teilnehmer: 180 Euro pro Tag
2 Teilnehmer: je 120 Euro pro Tag
3 Teilnehmer: je 100 Euro pro Tag
ab 4 Teilnehmer: je 80 Euro pro Tag
Übernachtung im Spielberghaus und evtl. erforderliche Lifttickets sind im Preis nicht inbegriffen!

gucken wir das wir mal 4+ leute zusammen bekommen und buchen 3 tage oder so.

gude plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

... ich bin auch gerade an sowas dran.

Ich möchte mir gerne einen Trainer für einen ganzen Tag hier vor Ort im Taunus hiren, um dann mit ihm gemeinsam nach meinem Gusto auf meinen Lieblings-Trails hier im Taunus bestimmte Fahrtechniken zu trainieren.


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich bin auch gerade an sowas dran.
> 
> Ich möchte mir gerne einen Trainer für einen ganzen Tag hier vor Ort im Taunus hiren, um dann mit ihm gemeinsam nach meinem Gusto auf meinen Lieblings-Trails hier im Taunus bestimmte Fahrtechniken zu trainieren.



kannst mich buchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kannst mich buchen



stimmt, den fux würd ich dir auch empfehlen...


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. August 2007)

Guuude,
ich fahr heut nachmittag nicht mehr mit.
Ich meld mich hier ab.
Ich verschenk mein Bike.
Bin dann nicht mehr da.


----------



## MTK-Speci (21. August 2007)

Hallösche,
dann übernehm ich hald dem sein Zeuch. Ich komm auch um 18:00 zum Türmsche, wenn nicht gerade die 50 Liter hier herunterkommen, die in Nord-Hessi-Land runterkommen sollen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude,
> ich fahr heut nachmittag nicht mehr mit.
> Ich meld mich hier ab.
> Ich verschenk mein Bike.
> Bin dann nicht mehr da.


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

MTK-Speci schrieb:


> Hallösche,
> dann übernehm ich hald dem sein Zeuch. Ich komm auch um 18:00 zum Türmsche, wenn nicht gerade die 50 Liter hier herunterkommen, die in Nord-Hessi-Land runterkommen sollen.



welcome back, carsten


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude,
> ich fahr heut nachmittag nicht mehr mit.
> Ich meld mich hier ab.
> Ich verschenk mein Bike.
> Bin dann nicht mehr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Guuude,
> ich fahr heut nachmittag nicht mehr mit.
> Ich meld mich hier ab.
> Ich verschenk mein Bike.
> Bin dann nicht mehr da.



was los???


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was los???



keiner raffts


----------



## caroka (21. August 2007)

Mensch Carsten, ich habe es gerade gelesen und voll einen Schreck bekommen. Zwei Posts weiter konnte ich dann wieder herzlich lachen.


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

doch jetzt.

wie geht das jetzt eigentlich mit den pn?? werden die irgendwie weitergeleitet? wie ist das mit der anzahl der postings???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie geht das jetzt eigentlich mit den pn?? werden die irgendwie weitergeleitet? wie ist das mit der anzahl der postings???



... Du kannst einen Account nicht umbenennen (lassen).

Carsten hat offensichtlich einen kompletten neuen zweiten Account angelegt.

D.h. Storno neu auch in Bezug auf die #Postings


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> doch jetzt.
> 
> wie geht das jetzt eigentlich mit den pn?? werden die irgendwie weitergeleitet? wie ist das mit der anzahl der postings???



 

sieht so aus, als fängt er bei 0 wieder an


----------



## fUEL (21. August 2007)

Bin dann heut morgen auch mit langen Handschuhen die letzte Fuel Runde gefahren.

Ab jetzt fahr ich dann erst mal wieder Nicolai  oder Rocky Mountain 

Am Wochenende ist hausmesse bei Nicolai, wenn der neue Rahmen fertig ist bringt der Ede den mit dann müssste der arme uwe nicht mehr so lange warten.
Hab gebeten schon mal zu klären im Vorfeld ob fertig oder nicht.

Könnte sein, daß ich demnächst einen neuen Nickname beantrage beim Admin 

Ihr könnt ja schon mal Vorschläge machen: 


Isch bin ganz Ohr.


----------



## MTK-Speci (21. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sieht so aus, als fängt er bei 0 wieder an


Ja so isses. Leider machen die keine Benutzer-Umbenennung mehr  seit 5.8.07; siehe auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3940869&postcount=1


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bin dann heut morgen auch mit langen Handschuhen die letzte Fuel Runde gefahren.
> 
> Ab jetzt fahr ich dann erst mal wieder Nicolai  oder Rocky Mountain
> 
> ...



Rocking Nicolaus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Könnte sein, daß ich demnächst einen neuen Nickname beantrage beim Admin



Gugst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=292808


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

MTK-Speci schrieb:


> Hallösche,
> dann übernehm ich hald dem sein Zeuch. Ich komm auch um 18:00 zum Türmsche, wenn nicht gerade die 50 Liter hier herunterkommen, die in Nord-Hessi-Land runterkommen sollen.



Herzlich Willkommen im Plauscherfred MTK-Speci


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bin dann heut morgen auch mit langen Handschuhen die letzte Fuel Runde gefahren.
> 
> Ab jetzt fahr ich dann erst mal wieder Nicolai  oder Rocky Mountain
> 
> ...





Lass es bei fuel...


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Könnte sein, daß ich demnächst einen neuen Nickname beantrage beim Admin
> 
> Ihr könnt ja schon mal Vorschläge machen:



besser, man macht keinen nick bikebezogen


----------



## fUEL (21. August 2007)

MTK-Speci schrieb:


> Ja so isses. Leider machen die keine Benutzer-Umbenennung mehr  seit 5.8.07; siehe auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3940869&postcount=1


 

Wo liegt das Problem bei 0 anzufangen??


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> besser, man macht keinen nick bikebezogen



Genau deshalb hätte ich mich an Carstens Stelle für MTK-Biker entschieden. Der wär nämlich noch frei gewesen


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem bei 0 anzufangen??



Ab 10K Postings gibts en Satz Felgen (FR2350) vom Forum bezahlt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem bei 0 anzufangen??



Eine Umbenennung wäre mich auch wesentlich lieber als ein komplett neuer, zweiter Account...


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Genau deshalb hätte ich mich an Carstens Stelle für MTK-Biker entschieden. Der wär nämlich noch frei gewesen



und wenn er dann zum hg-biker werden sollte ...  
ortsgebunden ist auch net gut ...

er hat jetzt ja erst 1 posting, da kann er sich noch schnell was anneres überlegen  

beispiele :arachne, maggo, caroka, wahltho, lucafabian, wissefux, schwarzer kater, crazy racer, habkeinnick (u.v.m.)
zeitlos schön


----------



## Deifel (21. August 2007)

...oder shuttlebiker, firstaidbiker, fotobiker, schiebmeinbike, fallgernum, komnethoch, fahrtvoran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (21. August 2007)

fallgernum ist geil 

traumichnet ist auch prima - erinnert mich an freitag 

@lugga: freitag wird wahrscheinlich nix. stefan fährt crossen. könnte morgens um 8 uhr da sein - nur wie komme ich von da zurück?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fallgernum ist geil
> 
> traumichnet ist auch prima - erinnert mich an freitag
> 
> @lugga: freitag wird wahrscheinlich nix. stefan fährt crossen. könnte morgens um 8 uhr da sein - nur wie komme ich von da zurück?



Wird sich schon ne Lösung finden. Schauen wir mal wann Oldrizzo kann.

jammerrum würd auch in das Schema passen


----------



## fUEL (21. August 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> ...oder shuttlebiker, firstaidbiker, fotobiker, schiebmeinbike, fallgernum, komnethoch, fahrtvoran...


  Schloechte Nachricht Deifelche!

Der FR wird erst 40 kw fertsch.


----------



## habkeinnick (21. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wird sich schon ne Lösung finden. Schauen wir mal wann Oldrizzo kann.
> 
> jammerrum würd auch in das Schema passen



hmm, so wie es zur zeit ausssieht brauche ich auch für die nächste zeit noch einpaar regenreifen /me ist jammerrum^^


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der FR wird erst 40 kw fertsch.



Gibts halt e schee Geburtagsgeschenk, schonmal danke im voraus


----------



## oldrizzo (21. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, wer liest findet auch preise
> 
> 1 Teilnehmer: 180 Euro pro Tag
> 2 Teilnehmer: je 120 Euro pro Tag
> ...



gude leude,

ich hätte den vorteil des erstbuchers gehabt, da harald das erst seit diesem jahr anbietet. es sollte das geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen neffen werden, dank meines fusses wurde es dann nichts und so habe ich nur eine woche im spielberghaus verbracht, was übrigens supercool ist. sabine und walter, die wirtsleute, sind beide biker, haben direkt vorm haus den höllen-trail, eine ca. 400 m lange northshore-strecke. auch direkt vorm haus steht der hotpot mit blick ins tal. ein paar bilder dazu gibts hier: http://www.rockriders.de/besidethetrack/?m=200707&paged=2 (der blogeintrag heißt: regen in saalbach)

ich habe vor, die aktion im nächsten jahr nachzuholen, mit meinem neffen versteht sich. dann wären wir also schon zwei - wer ist noch dabei?

eine frax wie er von gocrazy angeboten wird, würde ich aber auch mal machen. aber erst, wenn ich gescheit räder verstezen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ab 10K Postings gibts en Satz Felgen (FR2350) vom Forum bezahlt



Wenn es so weit ist, werde ich mich auf Dich berufen!!


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

...und was, wenn Deine nächste Frau möchte, dass Du ihren Namen annimmst???


----------



## caroka (21. August 2007)

Wir haben wieder einen Neuen.


----------



## Zilli (21. August 2007)

Guude,
Ihr hattet recht; da die Nicks bisher Orts- *und* Bikebezogen waren, hab ich nochmals mit meinem Spitznamen versucht. Jetzt schickt's aber (obwohl's schon lustisch auf Seite 1434 war). 


wissefux schrieb:


> beispiele :arachne, maggo, caroka, wahltho, lucafabian, wissefux, schwarzer kater, crazy racer, habkeinnick (u.v.m.)
> zeitlos schön


Da passt de Zilli nun aach inne Liste


----------



## Zilli (21. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir haben wieder einen Neuen.


Wie uffmergsam


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

gude zilli!


----------



## fUEL (21. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude zilli!


 guude Zilli!

my name is fUEL war mal!

Freitag sollte mein neuer Rocky Mountain Element Rahmen da sein.

Mein zweites Rocky dann - mein bisheriges fuel wurde von mir wegen Sicherheitsbedenken dem Hersteller rückübereignet!!!!!!!!!!!!!   und das obwohl es, wenn es fuhr sehr geil war jedoch 1 mal im Monat neuen Rahmen aufbauen ruiniert ja vollends meinen Ruf wo ich doch eh schon als bikesüchtig verschrien bin.


----------



## caroka (21. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und was, wenn Deine nächste Frau möchte, dass Du ihren Namen annimmst???



Erstens ma iss der glügglisch mit der Jetzigen und zwodens mir aach.


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2007)

servus zilli


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> guude Zilli!
> 
> my name is fUEL war mal!
> 
> ...



Was, Du bekommst nur ein neues Rad pro Monat???  









       
...`tschuldige, aber Du hast danach verlangt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

Puuuuh, der Nachmittag beginnt.........ich falle in ein tiiiiiiiiiieeeeeefes Motivationsloch......................


----------



## fUEL (21. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Puuuuh, der Nachmittag beginnt.........ich falle in ein tiiiiiiiiiieeeeeefes Motivationsloch......................


 


Schlag mich!!!

Neeein!!!!


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> guude Zilli!
> 
> my name is fUEL war mal!
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich nur immer wiederholen: Bin ich froh, dass ich noch den alten Rahmen habe...

Kommt auch an das Element die ga-Gabel?


----------



## habkeinnick (21. August 2007)

gude zilli


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Schlag mich!!!
> ...



Extremmotivation!


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude zilli



Mahlzeit hkn!


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

rocky iss cool. allemal besser las dieses zeug von trek....


----------



## fUEL (21. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur immer wiederholen: Bin ich froh, dass ich noch den alten Rahmen habe...
> 
> Kommt auch an das Element die ga-Gabel?


 
Na klar, hat ja erst 900km drauf - und sie funktioniert normalerweise 1 a.


----------



## habkeinnick (21. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mahlzeit hkn!



das ist schon etwas her^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Na klar, hat ja erst 900km drauf - und sie funktioniert normalerweise 1 a.



900km schon! *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das ist schon etwas her^^



 Oh, dann wird`s aber Zeit: Laß es Dir schmecken!


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

@Einschulpappies: Wie schmeckt den Fili das Pauken?


----------



## fUEL (21. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> rocky iss cool. allemal besser las dieses zeug von trek....


 

Die haben im Moment irgendwie ihre Glaubwürdigkeit beerdigt und zwar ziemlich tief. 

Der Gerd hat echt Glück, den Rahmen aus einem Jahr vor 07 zu haben, denn dieser Jahrgang ist so wirklich kein Guter.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und was, wenn Deine nächste Frau möchte, dass Du ihren Namen annimmst???



Ähhmm mein Sohn heißt Lucafabian, dann müßt ich mir schon nen neuen Junior zulegen


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

Gude Zilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die haben im Moment irgendwie ihre Glaubwürdigkeit beerdigt und zwar ziemlich tief.
> 
> Der Gerd hat echt Glück, den Rahmen aus einem Jahr vor 07 zu haben, denn dieser Jahrgang ist so wirklich kein Guter.



Die nervige Hin- und Herkutscherei wäre für mich besonders übel! Und natürlich, dass ich keinen adäquaten Ersatz hätte.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die haben im Moment irgendwie ihre Glaubwürdigkeit beerdigt und zwar ziemlich tief.
> 
> Der Gerd hat echt Glück, den Rahmen aus einem Jahr vor 07 zu haben, denn dieser Jahrgang ist so wirklich kein Guter.



Man solls nicht glauben...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die haben im Moment irgendwie ihre Glaubwürdigkeit beerdigt und zwar ziemlich tief.
> 
> Der Gerd hat echt Glück, den Rahmen aus einem Jahr vor 07 zu haben, denn dieser Jahrgang ist so wirklich kein Guter.


Was war denn jetzt mit dem zweiten Rahmen? Ich dachte die Macke und das Gabelproblem sei ein Montagefehler gewesen?


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ähhmm mein Sohn heißt Lucafabian, dann müßt ich mir schon nen neuen Junior zulegen



 Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude leude,
> 
> ich hätte den vorteil des erstbuchers gehabt, da harald das erst seit diesem jahr anbietet. es sollte das geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen neffen werden, dank meines fusses wurde es dann nichts und so habe ich nur eine woche im spielberghaus verbracht, was übrigens supercool ist. sabine und walter, die wirtsleute, sind beide biker, haben direkt vorm haus den höllen-trail, eine ca. 400 m lange northshore-strecke. auch direkt vorm haus steht der hotpot mit blick ins tal. ein paar bilder dazu gibts hier: http://www.rockriders.de/besidethetrack/?m=200707&paged=2 (der blogeintrag heißt: regen in saalbach)
> 
> ...




Macht einen guten Eindruck, das würd ich fürs nächste Jahr in Erwägung ziehen. North Shore find ich auch gut, nur was macht man am Ende wenn der Drop kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Leute hier geht's ja wieder voll ab...

@Carsten: Du wechselst die Nicks ja schneller als andere die U'Buxe


----------



## arkonis (21. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur immer wiederholen: Bin ich froh, dass ich noch den alten Rahmen habe...
> 
> Kommt auch an das Element die ga-Gabel?


 
ich bin auch froh das ich den Rahmen mit der zr9000 legierung habe. 
Die neuen haben wohl dieses Alpha-Alu was angeblich nicht so gut sein soll.
Aber nen Bike das alle paar Meter kaputt geht ist wirklich nicht der hammer.

Der Denfeld wollte übrigens 80 Euro für das einkleben der Buchsen, mit Montage und Material ist das ok, aber kein Händler will mir *nur* die Buchsen aufkleben  
In Friedberg kosten nur der Satz 70 Euro und von dem Unibike Händler in Bockenheim fehlt mir noch die Nummer, kennt die jemand?

übrigens was haltet ihr von diesem Bike, ich würde es nen Freund von mir empfehlen wollen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> von dem Unibike Händler in Bockenheim fehlt mir noch die Nummer, kennt die jemand?



http://www.branchenkompass-frankfurt.de/anzeige_87626_7730.html


----------



## fUEL (21. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was war denn jetzt mit dem zweiten Rahmen? Ich dachte die Macke und das Gabelproblem sei ein Montagefehler gewesen?


 

Gabelproblem war ein Montagefehler des Herstelllers, da der Monteur beim Händler das Teil so eingebaut hat, wie es aus der Fabrik kam, denn in den Dolomiten hatte ich Probleme mit den Klemmkräften am Gabelschaftrohr und deshalb war die Forke in der Werkstatt, da die Drehmomente limitiert sind und aufgrund der Oberfläche, die extremvergütet war wie die Standrohre die Klemmung mit richtigem Drehmoment unzureichend war , so daß nach extremen Trails ( Broglessattel - St. Ulrich) der Vorbau immer ein wenig "schief" stand bei gerade ausgerichtetem Vorderrad.

Hier wurde auch eine neue Dämpferaufnahme nachgerüstet, die nicht ordnungsgemäß verschraubt war.

Die Delle/ Macke im Oberrohr hat der Monteur beim Händler reingemacht und diese war nur ein Schönheitsfehler, der aber versicherungstechnisch sowieso einen neuen Rahmen mit sich gebracht hatte.

Der Grund für die Rückgabe des Rahmens war, daß an der gleichen Stelle wie beim vorherigen Rahmen auch ein Lackriss entstanden war ( nach ca 160 km ) und dieser sich nach jeder Fahrt auch weiter entwickelte.

Nach dem ich mir heute morgen die Sache mit der Lupe betrachtet hatte wollte ich dann einfach nicht weiter meine Zeit mit Warten und " Try and Error" vergeuden und habe den Händler um Wandlung gebeten. 

Ich bekomme nun also den Element Team Rahmen und demnächst dazu den 2008 er Hinterbau, da an dem Hinterbau Verbesserungen im Modelljahr 08 einfliessen.
Sobald dieser da ist wird der ausgetauscht.

Ich hoffe, daß damit die Sch... situation behoben ist und ich mit meinem Rad dann endlich mal fahren kann und es nicht ständig irgendwo umhersteht.


----------



## arkonis (21. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> http://www.branchenkompass-frankfurt.de/anzeige_87626_7730.html


 hab ich schon die ganze gesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude zilli



Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hab ich schon die ganze gesucht



 Du kennst aber www.google.de, oder?


----------



## arkonis (21. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du kennst aber www.google.de, oder?


 
ganz genau 2 Treffer für unibike +frankfurt  aber es heist ja Uni Bikes +frankfurt  ich habe es dann noch mit uni-bikes versucht.
Im forum hat es nämlich einer unibike geschrieben  statt Uni Bikes
google ist nichts gegen dem legastheniker-forumsclan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

So werde mich jetzt umziehen...

.. cu @Hofheim


----------



## habkeinnick (21. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit hkn



GN8 wahltho


----------



## Zilli (21. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> [email protected]: Du wechselst die Nicks ja schneller als andere die U'Buxe


Tja, immer sauber bleibe ....


----------



## oldrizzo (21. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Macht einen guten Eindruck, das würd ich fürs nächste Jahr in Erwägung ziehen. North Shore find ich auch gut, nur was macht man am Ende wenn der Drop kommt



 easy... du fährst vorbei und dann steigst du rechts ab, oder versuchst dich an einer schlüsselstelle.... danach gehts über eine kleine wippe und einen skinnie weiter. das spielberghaus liegt zudem recht hübsch auf 1300 m und man kann von dort interessante touren starten.


----------



## habkeinnick (21. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> easy...  danach gehts über eine kleine wippe und einen skinnie weiter.



 ach über nen skinnie...ohne jetzt zu googlen. keine ahnung von was du sprichst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. August 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ Maggo: KeFü dreifach oben und unten hab ich noch nie gesehen  könnte man aber sicher auch bauen wenn da ganz krasser "habenwill" Bedarf ansteht 

Die Rolle unten reicht eigentlich, macht auch weniger Lärm als oben auch noch was 
Bin jetzt recht zuversichtlich das ich da im Betrieb doch noch was machen kann, aber nicht mehr lange, dann wechsel ich leider das Gebäude und dann is mein Luxus-Dasein wohl erstmal dahin bis ich wieder zurück in das Gebäude komme. Also @ hkn: wenn du was brauchst, dann gib schnell Laut 
Morgen gehts zu Hibike Handschuhe kaufen (mit denen wär mein Finger noch heil )und ich hoff das die auch den Casco dahaben. Und mal so Jacken anprobieren wenn sie welche dahaben. Dann bin ich für den nächsten Baum gerüstet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Könnte sein, daß ich demnächst einen neuen Nickname beantrage beim Admin



Wie jetzt?  Jetzt habe ich seit einer Woche jeden Tag 100 mal an die Tafel geschrieben "Das Trek Fuel Carbon ist das ultrageilste Bike der Welt" und jetzt muss ich schon wieder umlernen? Ihr macht's einem ja echt nicht leicht...


----------



## habkeinnick (21. August 2007)

gude CR,

wie gesagt mach mir wenn es geht eine gleich mit. KK ist noch irgendwie dran und zwei haben ist ja am ende auch nicht schlecht.

neue handschuhe kommen wohl morgen, uwe hatte sich die gekauft, die ne woche vorher anprobiert hatte *lach* 2 dumme 1 gedanke 

jacket ist ne coole idee, ich drück mich noch die ganze zeit drum.


----------



## caroka (21. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> ....... Ihr macht's einem ja echt nicht leicht...



Ei, wenn Du noch Tafeln benutzt.


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

kefü. jetzt aber erstmal müde, bett........schüss bis morgen, ich hab euch lieb.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude CR,
> 
> wie gesagt mach mir wenn es geht eine gleich mit. KK ist noch irgendwie dran und zwei haben ist ja am ende auch nicht schlecht.



morgen fahr ich zu Hibike, danach mach ich mir von der an meinem jetzigen ne Schablone und werd dann am Do mal schaun ob ich mir da irgendwie zwischen Frühstück und Mittag mal was in der Werkstatt basteln kann. Dann allerdings ohne Rolle.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kefü. jetzt aber erstmal müde, bett........schüss bis morgen, ich hab euch lieb.



 wir dich auch  gn8 Maggo 

achso @ Maggo: wenn dein Gewinde so kurz ist, dann machen wir dir eine aus 1,5mm Blech (das sollte vom Gewinde her sicher gehen) und biegen das ein wenig um die Ecken damits trotzdem steif genug ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kefü. jetzt aber erstmal müde, bett........schüss bis morgen, ich hab euch lieb.



Bussi


----------



## Lucafabian (21. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kefü. jetzt aber erstmal müde, bett........schüss bis morgen, ich hab euch lieb.



GN8 Heizer


----------



## Maggo (21. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wir dich auch  gn8 Maggo
> 
> achso @ Maggo: wenn dein Gewinde so kurz ist, dann machen wir dir eine aus 1,5mm Blech (das sollte vom Gewinde her sicher gehen) und biegen das ein wenig um die Ecken damits trotzdem steif genug ist



ich muss es mal demontieren und nachmessen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. August 2007)

heiße k- Phase und es hat noch keiner was gesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

Ich glaube heute abend wird das bei mir nichts mehr mit der K-Frage...

GN8 Ihr Lieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2007)

... und wir sind auch kurz vor Seite 900 (bei Einstellung 40 Posts/Seite)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. August 2007)

ihr werden die k Frage klären wärend ich auf der A****** bin...so wie immer halt 
ich werd dann auch mal gehen, fast alle Pflichen für heute erfüllt  
Gute Nacht ihr Leuts


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?  Jetzt habe ich seit einer Woche jeden Tag 100 mal an die Tafel geschrieben "Das Trek Fuel Carbon ist das ultrageilste Bike der Welt" und jetzt muss ich schon wieder umlernen? Ihr macht's einem ja echt nicht leicht...



Ne, ne, bleib dabei, das ist voll in Ordnung!!!


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kefü. jetzt aber erstmal müde, bett........schüss bis morgen, ich hab euch lieb.



piep piep


----------



## wondermike (21. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, ne, bleib dabei, das ist voll in Ordnung!!!



Hoffen wir mal das Beste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. August 2007)

Jetzt muss ich aber auch in die Heia. Ausgerechnet am Donnerstag hab' ich einen blöden Termin in Bochum und morgen muss ich nach Dortmund. Aber wenn uns nicht grad der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt, bin ich beim DIMB-Treffen wohl da. Nur das mit dem draußen sitzen würde ich nochmal überdenken...


----------



## Zilli (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kefü. jetzt aber erstmal müde, bett........schüss bis morgen, ich hab euch lieb.


*Nachtbussi* (aber aus 3km Entfernung; nicht das hier wer auf auf irrige Vermutungen kommt)

Gute N8 auch an den Rest


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> *Nachtbussi* (aber aus 3km Entfernung; nicht das hier wer auf auf irrige Vermutungen kommt)
> 
> Gute N8 auch an den Rest


irgendwie scheint das hier seit neustem ein  homoerotischer Verein zu sein.

Passt mal auf das das nicht noch schlimmer wird


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

K?


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> K?


 


kkk69 mal


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> kkk69 mal


k is doof


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> k is doof


pennt ihr schon ihr babbsäck??


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

k


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

kk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

bla bla es geht doch hier ums ka


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

...


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

61


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

60


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

59


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

58


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

57


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

56


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

55


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

54


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

53


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

52


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

51


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

so was doofes wie ne k frage


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

Nachtdannmal


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

48


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

47 Gn8


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

46


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

45 so nun hab ich keine lust mehr.

dem gewinner schon mal 

GN8


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

morsche. wach??? ich noch net so richtig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

... morsche muss wohl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

fuel und hkn war gestern wohl noch langweilig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

boah ist das heute nen k**k wetter draussen


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

Gruezi zäme  
Sieht aus, dass ich heut mal trocken auf die a***** komm 

bis später
S.


----------



## caroka (22. August 2007)

Moin Leutz,

dir muss es doch gut gehen Maggo, nach so vielen Bussis.  
Mir geht es trotz schei$$ Wetter heute richtig gut. .....megagei!er Abend gestern.  

......aber ich bin auch enttäuscht...... die Lösung der K-Frage läßt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Leutz,
> 
> dir muss es doch gut gehen Maggo, nach so vielen Bussis.
> Mir geht es trotz schei$$ Wetter heute richtig gut. .....megagei!er Abend gestern.
> ...


 

Moin k Frage am bike is ja gelöst mit kilo von GA


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ......aber ich bin auch enttäuscht...... die Lösung der K-Frage läßt zu wünschen übrig.



Moin Caro, Du hast aber gerade die 900 Seiten Frage gelöst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gruezi zäme
> Sieht aus, dass ich heut mal trocken auf die a***** komm



 Ich auch...


... allerdings mit dem Auto


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Mahlzeit

Hmm lecker so ein Fleischwurstchiabatta


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

... gleich ist auch das Puddingteilchen geschafft 

*bäuerchen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Hmm lecker so ein Fleischwurstchiabatta


 

Mit der k Frage sieht es eher nach Salamitaktik aus.

Hier is Weltuntergngswinterwedder


----------



## caroka (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro, Du hast aber gerade die 900 Seiten Frage gelöst


Man tut was man kann.  


wahltho schrieb:


> ... gleich ist auch das Puddingteilchen geschafft
> 
> *bäuerchen*



Ich mach mich mal los....Kuchen für die Chefs und was Leckeres für mich.


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

Bei der Kombi wird einem echt schlecht auf nüchternen Magen


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

trocken angekommen  erstemalfür die Woche


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> trocken angekommen  erstemalfür die Woche



Keine Angst, das wird auch wieder schlechter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ....Kuchen für die Chefs und was Leckeres für mich.



So,so die Chefs werden mit Kuchen bestochen und was kriegst Du Leckeres?...


... 'nen knackigen Herrn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei der Kombi wird einem echt schlecht auf nüchternen Magen



Ich vergass' glaube ich den dreifachen Espresso dazu zu erwähnen


----------



## Alberto68 (22. August 2007)

Moin, ich versteh nur bahnhof ??? 

WAS IST DIE K-FRAGE ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Wetterservice für Fux: Münster eklig aber kein Regen


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

Bis zum Geburtstag (am 30. 8.) des Freds noch 530 Posts ( in 8 Tagen) dann ist das ein 100 er Schnitt pro Kalendertag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Moin, ich versteh nur bahnhof ???
> 
> WAS IST DIE K-FRAGE ???
> 
> ...



Wer schafft es den nächsten 1.000er (=K-Posts) bei der #Posts in diesem Fred vollzumachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Wetterservice für Fux: Münster eklig aber kein Regen



Münster ist immer eklig, mit und ohne Regen...

...


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich vergass' glaube ich den dreifachen Espresso dazu zu erwähnen


 

..........und nun ein Reichs post bitter und das Avatar von Wondermike auf dem Bildschirm:kotz:


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

Ihr mit Eurer K Frage - Radfahren wär angesacht................


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

Feiert Ihr mal -euer k Fest ich bin wesch..


----------



## fUEL (22. August 2007)

Is ja kaum einer online, dachte k Frage Preloaded und dann aber.........

Soll ich noch bissi mehr Stuß schreibe daß Ihr es bald hinter euch habt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ihr mit Eurer K Frage - Radfahren wär angesacht................



Danke für die Fürsorge, aber das tue ich wirklich mehr als genug


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Feiert Ihr mal -euer k Fest ich bin wesch..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Hallo?

wo seid Ihr denn auf einmal?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Keiner mehr da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Der Fux der lauert...


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Moin, ich versteh nur bahnhof ???
> 
> WAS IST DIE K-FRAGE ???
> 
> ...



danke für den service, heute war aber so oder so auto tag  

und jetzt zur k-frage


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fux der lauert...



mist, deckung aufgeflogen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Genau!


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

hier lauern noch mehr ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Ich glaub' auch noch nicht wirklich, dass fUEL schon biken ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Wie die Ratten aus den Löchern kommen sie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

... äääh 'tschuldigung Sabine war nicht auf Dich bezogen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Mehr auf Lugga, Kater, etc.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. August 2007)

Moin!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

lauer


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

gleich isses so weit, hab noch einen in der pipeline stecken ...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

Treffer


Edit: von wegen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. August 2007)

Bin ja gerade noch rechtzeitig zur K-Frage gekommen!

Hat ja gepasst!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

jetzt!


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

ich arbeite jetzt mal mit 2 fenstern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Schei§§e!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glückwunsch Kater


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin ja gerade noch rechtzeitig zur K-Frage gekommen!



*GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin ja gerade noch rechtzeitig zur K-Frage gekommen!



kann man wohl sagen


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich arbeite jetzt mal mit 2 fenstern




mach das nur


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich arbeite jetzt mal mit 2 fenstern



bringt auch nix


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

... ne, ne das mit den alle 30 Sekunden nur ein Post machen die am User fest


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

Die Katz war nur zum abstauben da...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Katz war nur zum abstauben da...



Machen die doch immer so die Katzen und spielen dann mit den Mäuschen...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Katz war nur zum abstauben da...


Tja, aufgewacht..., Rechner an..., Unsinn in anderen Threads gelesen, Plauscherfred auf gemacht..., heute müßte ja die nächste K-Frage dran sein..., bin heute eh den ganzen Tag offline..., schaust mal auf die Seitenzahl..., oha jetzt aber ran..., und hat gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Tja, aufgewacht..., Rechner an..., Unsinn in anderen Threads gelesen, Plauscherfred auf gemacht..., heute müßte ja die nächste K-Frage dran sein..., bin heute eh den ganzen Tag offline..., schaust mal auf die Seitenzahl..., oha jetzt aber ran..., und hat gepasst.


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

ihr säcke, ich musste im stau stehn.

@kater: seit wann biste denn kein mibrist mehr??


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich arbeite jetzt mal mit 2 fenstern



tja, hier bewahrheitet sich das alte kelkheimer sprichwort:

fux wird man nicht, fux iss man.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr säcke, ich musste im stau stehn.



Tough luck - Warum stellst Du Dich auch in den Stau, wenn so wichtige Dinge wie die K-Frage anstehen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @kater: seit wann biste denn kein mibrist mehr??


Bin nur noch Hinterradmibrist, weil vorne zu wenig Seitenhalt ist. *poet*  

Hatte gestern einfach Langeweile und hab mal das Profil und die Signatur aktualisiert.


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tough luck - Warum stellst Du Dich auch in den Stau, wenn so wichtige Dinge wie die K-Frage anstehen



200 puls sag ich nur. verka**te amateure.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 200 puls...



Wow...


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin nur noch Hinterradmibrist, weil vorne zu wenig Seitenhalt ist. *poet*  sag ich doch......
> 
> Hatte gestern einfach Langeweile und hab mal das Profil und die Signatur aktualisiert.



um deine und die mühen der anderen zu honorieren solltet ihr mal überlegen ein gästebuch oder einen kontaktbutton auf der homepage der tt einrichten. ich würde zb ganz sicher was nettes schreiben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> um deine und die mühen der anderen zu honorieren solltet ihr mal überlegen ein gästebuch oder einen kontaktbutton auf der homepage der tt einrichten. ich würde zb ganz sicher was nettes schreiben


Wir hatten da mal ein Forum, aber das wurde abgeschaltet. Gästebuch kann ich mal anregen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. August 2007)

So, ich mach mich jetzt mal offline bis nach dem Biketreff! Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag!



Gleichfalls


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

Maggo hast ne PN!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo hast ne PN!



Ich will auch 'ne PN


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> *Nachtbussi* (aber aus 3km Entfernung; nicht das hier wer auf auf irrige Vermutungen kommt)
> 
> Gute N8 auch an den Rest



Neuer Nick: *Maggi!*


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo hast ne PN!



 kannst Du ihm das nicht per Telefon sagen?! Immer diese offene Geheimniskrämerei...


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

Ihr wißt aber schon, dass k-Fragen vor 10 Uhr zu lösen unter Strafe steht?! 

@Kater:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ..........und nun ein Reichs post bitter und das Avatar von Wondermike auf dem Bildschirm:kotz:



Reichs Post Bitter :kotz: 
Es gab da mal einen Abend in F'furt mit einigen Bembels und eben einigen dieser RPB's ..... Man erzählt sich heute noch davon und davon das wir einen fasst vollen Bembel stehen lassen mussten


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Reichs Post Bitter :kotz:
> Es gab da mal einen Abend in F'furt mit einigen Bembels und eben einigen dieser RPB's ..... Man erzählt sich heute noch davon und davon das wir einen fasst vollen Bembel stehen lassen mussten



Voll mit was?!?!? :kotz:


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kannst Du ihm das nicht per Telefon sagen?! Immer diese offene Geheimniskrämerei...



bei mir wird das immer angezeigt wenns ne neue pn gibt. ich glaub ich schreib dir auch lgeich mal eine gerd.


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Voll mit was?!?!? :kotz:



leckerstem Frankfurter Apfelwein


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> boah ist das heute nen k**k wetter draussen



Ich war heute mutig, bin ohne Schutzbleche nach WI gefahren.  War auch ok, geregnet hat es nicht mehr.  Erst in Kastel und Biebrich waren die Straßen so naß, dass es ein wenig spritzte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Voll mit was?!?!? :kotz:



Ich hoffe mal Äppler


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich war heute mutig, bin ohne Schutzbleche nach WI gefahren.  War auch ok, geregnet hat es nicht mehr.  Erst in Kastel und Biebrich waren die Straßen so naß, dass es ein wenig spritzte.



hmmm Schutzbleche oder NeuDeutsch Fender wäre auch mal eine Überlegung wert ....... dann bleibt wenigstes die Stelle zwischen den Sitzknochen trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich war heute mutig, bin ohne Schutzbleche nach WI gefahren.



Nachdem ich heute morgen Pussie war und den Bolzmann genommen habe, werde ich heute abend wahrscheinlich noch 'ne Runde drehen. Da wird es wahrscheinlich schon wieder trocken sein


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> leckerstem Frankfurter Apfelwein



Morgen Schweizer,
bin wahrscheinlich am Montag in Zürich, 
Biken wird eher nix, aber vielleicht können wir was zusammen trinken.
Ich werd wohl im Crown Plaza im Letzi Park sein, meinst Du es bestehen Chancen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir wird das immer angezeigt wenns ne neue pn gibt. ich glaub ich schreib dir auch lgeich mal eine gerd.



*blinker* *blinker*

Bei mir ist das mal so und mal so, zumindest ist das nicht verläßlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *blinker* *blinker*
> 
> Bei mir ist das mal so und mal so, zumindest ist das nicht verläßlich.



Pop-Up Blocker?

Das mit dem Hinweis-Fenster bei einer neuen PN kann man auch einstellen...


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Pop-Up Blocker?
> 
> Das mit dem Hinweis-Fenster bei einer neuen PN kann man auch einstellen...



Wenn`s mal geht und mal nicht, kann es keine generelle Einstellung sein. Ich vermute eher launenhaftes Verhalten des Proxy-Servers, über den wir ins Internet müssen.


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen Schweizer,
> bin wahrscheinlich am Montag in Zürich,
> Biken wird eher nix, aber vielleicht können wir was zusammen trinken.
> Ich werd wohl im Crown Plaza im Letzi Park sein, meinst Du es bestehen Chancen?



Ruf durch schick dir meine Nummer per PN .... Wenn du Glück hast passt es auch mit dem Wetter und wir können irgendwo lecker am See sitzen oder so ...


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ruf durch schick dir meine Nummer per PN .... Wenn du Glück hast passt es auch mit dem Wetter und wir können irgendwo lecker am See sitzen oder so ...



Neid...ich will da auch wieder mal hin! 

Aber meine "Anlaufstation" weilt erstmal `nen Jährchen im Big Appel...


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Neid...ich will da auch wieder mal hin!
> 
> Aber meine "Anlaufstation" weilt erstmal `nen Jährchen im Big Appel...



es hat viele "Anlaustationen" in Zürich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> es hat viele "Anlaustationen" in Zürich



Aha: Ich bitte um Bild, Nummer, Anzahl der Fernsehsender,...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aha: Ich bitte um Bild, Nummer, Anzahl der Fernsehsender,...



Ahja: m/w ist also nebensächlich?


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

@gerd: es geht wieder, was hasse gemacht?? iss eigentlich auch egal, danke dir jedenfalls tausendfach.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

gude plauscher, mahlzeit wahltho und gerd


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher, mahlzeit wahltho und gerd



 ach, nu bin ich da ooch drin... 

Guude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach, nu bin ich da ooch drin...
> 
> Guude!



Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

klopf, klopf, klopf


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> klopf, klopf, klopf



wer ist da


----------



## caroka (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So,so die Chefs werden mit Kuchen bestochen und was kriegst Du Leckeres?...
> 
> 
> ... 'nen knackigen Herrn?


Was zum Vernaschen halt.......


Maggo schrieb:


> ihr säcke, ich musste im stau stehn.
> .......


und ich hätte heute fast einen Unfall gebaut und das mit der Arbeit scheint auch nicht mehr lange gut zu gehen und dann hat mich noch einer eingeparkt. Der Tag fing so gut an.......


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was zum Vernaschen halt.......
> 
> und ich hätte heute fast einen Unfall gebaut und das mit der Arbeit scheint auch nicht mehr lange gut zu gehen und dann hat mich noch einer eingeparkt. Der Tag fing so gut an.......



 Was ist mit der A*****???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

Bei mir geht das mit A****** auch nicht mehr lange gut


A*** ist noch schlimmer als auf Asphalt fahren :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der Tag fing so gut an.......



Ohh - Nicht weinen 

Was zur Aufheiterung gefällig? - Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Bike-Tour 

Ich wollte noch einen Runde drehen, so gegen 17:00 Uhr


----------



## caroka (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was ist mit der A*****???



Das letzte Wort ist noch nicht gesprochen aber die Entwicklungen sind eindeutig. Vllt. bekomme ich auch einfach nur einen neuen Chef. Näheres gibt es *hier* nicht.


----------



## caroka (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ohh - Nicht weinen
> 
> Was zur Aufheiterung gefällig? - Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Bike-Tour
> 
> Ich wollte noch einen Runde drehen, so gegen 17:00 Uhr



Ich habe leider keine Zeit heute.  Mir war das auch in den Sinn gekommen, als ich gelesen hatte, dass Du heute mit Deinem Auto zur Arbeit bist.


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

Zur allgemeinen Aufheiterung: Einige Bilder aus Arosa .... zu finden auf der Seite meines LBD's  

http://www.lerchcyclesport.ch/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=7

und nicht zu viel an A***** denken .....


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

Ich glaube so ne Plauscher Seite brauchst im Schweiz Forum auch ...... muss mann die dann extra beantragen??


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube so ne Plauscher Seite brauchst im Schweiz Forum auch ...... muss mann die dann extra beantragen??



beantragen nicht, aber ne Lizens kostet    


besser keine Seite im Schweizer Forum da Du sonst nicht mehr bei uns bist


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> beantragen nicht, aber ne Lizens kostet
> 
> 
> besser keine Seite im Schweizer Forum da Du sonst nicht mehr bei uns bist



Bin zwar Mann aber durchaus Multitasking fähig


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

wer kommt jatzt eigentlich am sonntag nach bad kreuznach????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube so ne Plauscher Seite brauchst im Schweiz Forum auch ...... muss mann die dann extra beantragen??



Die unabdingbare Voraussetzung: es braucht Plauscher!


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer kommt jatzt eigentlich am sonntag nach bad kreuznach????



Maggi, fix - äh fux, wahltho+, caroka, RH, Du und ike: sind schon mal achde!


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Maggi, fix - äh fux, wahltho+, caroka, RH, Du und ike: sind schon mal achde!



iss kalr, was immer das auch war, nimm weniger davon. ich geh jetzt mal modem kaufen, damit ich euch heut abend uneingeschränkt beiwohnen kann, hoffentlich ghe tda was!


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die unabdingbare Voraussetzung: es braucht Plauscher!



zweite ID (soll es geben  ) und fertisch ist der Plausch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> zweite ID (soll es geben  ) und fertisch ist der Plausch



naja, könnte trotz zweiter ID etwas einseitig werden... Komm mir jetzt nicht mit dritter, vierter,... ID!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer kommt jatzt eigentlich am sonntag nach bad kreuznach????



ich beführchte das mein Finger bis dahin noch nicht wieder zugewachsen ist  noch ist offenes, siffendes Fleisch zu sehen


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Mahlzeit Gresi und Hakan!


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

ich glaubs net

heute Morgen kein Regenauf dem Weg zur Arbeit  
heute Abend auch kein Regen in Sicht auf dem Weg nach Hause


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich beführchte das mein Finger bis dahin noch nicht wieder zugewachsen ist  noch ist offenes, siffendes Fleisch zu sehen



Du darfst die Wheelies auch einhändig fahren!


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

pust, pust, pust, ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du darfst die Wheelies auch einhändig fahren!



und die Spitzkehren? Das is mein Frontwheeliefinger 

mal schaun ob ich den HiBike finde.


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und die Spitzkehren? Das is mein Frontwheeliefinger
> 
> mal schaun ob ich den HiBike finde.



Einfach kurz mit den Zähnen zugreifen oder mit den Zehen  

Und die Bilder bitte gleich posten


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> mal schaun ob ich den HiBike finde.



ich hoffe doch, mit dem Rad!!!

Gibt`s da neue Finger?


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

ich bin drin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin drin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Suuper!  Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Boah - ey, 16kb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss kalr, was immer das auch war, nimm weniger davon. ich geh jetzt mal modem kaufen, damit ich euch heut abend uneingeschränkt beiwohnen kann, hoffentlich ghe tda was!



War ernst gemeint! Les es nochmal durch, vielleicht auch nochmal morgen früh. Schlimmstenfalls repetier nochmal die letzten 10/15 Seiten...

EDIT: Ansonsten PN.


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

du meinst ich zähl für drei?!


----------



## arkonis (22. August 2007)

so heute war ich bei dem Uni Bikes in Frankfurt. Sehr nette leute, der Meister hat sich das Rad angeshen und gesagt " Mach ich nicht", ist dann sofort Essen holen gegangen und hat mich stehen lassen  . Der andere Kollege hat wenigstens noch versucht mir zu helfen. Finde ich schon hart zuerst am Telefon zu sagen ich soll vorbeikommen, das wäre kein problem und dann als der gesehen hat das ich kein Stadtbordsteinbiker bin hat er sich doch lieber gedacht das es sich nicht lohnt. Soviel zu diesem Händler. 
Hab mir dann in der Autowerkstatt zweikomponentenkleber gekauft und die Buchsen montiert, so geht es auch, fühle mich auch richtig schlecht alles selbst zu machen.


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du meinst ich zähl für drei?!



Ja,  aber wieso?

Maggi (alias Zilli)
fix (alias fux)
wahltho
+ (alias wahline)
caroka
RH
Du
ike

macht acht!


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> so heute war ich bei dem Uni Bikes in Frankfurt. Sehr nette leute, der Meister hat sich das Rad angeshen und gesagt " Mach ich nicht", ist dann sofort Essen holen gegangen und hat mich stehen lassen  . Der andere Kollege hat wenigstens noch versucht mir zu helfen. Finde ich schon hart zuerst am Telefon zu sagen ich soll vorbeikommen, das wäre kein problem und dann als der gesehen hat das ich kein Stadtbordsteinbiker bin hat er sich doch lieber gedacht das es sich nicht lohnt. Soviel zu diesem Händler.
> Hab mir dann in der Autowerkstatt zweikomponentenkleber gekauft und die Buchsen montiert, so geht es auch, fühle mich auch richtig schlecht alles selbst zu machen.



*kofschuettel* Saftladen!


----------



## arkonis (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *kofschuettel* Saftladen!


 
der Kleber scheint aber Bombenfest zu sein  hoffentlich gehen die Buchsen auch wieder ab  leider passen deine Buchsen nicht bei mir rein, sonst hätte ich die dir abkaufen können.

Ab sofort brauche ich nur noch ne Scheibe Teflon und könnte die dann auf die Buchesen kleben, morgen werde ich mal einen unserer Inschenöre anfragen die freuen sich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich beführchte das mein Finger bis dahin noch nicht wieder zugewachsen ist  noch ist offenes, siffendes Fleisch zu sehen



 Hört sich irgendwie wie der Zustand meines linken Knies in den letzten drei Wochen an 

Gute Besserung!!!! 

Mein Tipp zur Behandlung: Regelmässig desinfizieren und Bepanthen Antisept Heilsalbe drauf!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> so heute war ich bei dem Uni Bikes in Frankfurt. Sehr nette leute, der Meister hat sich das Rad angeshen und gesagt " Mach ich nicht", ist dann sofort Essen holen gegangen und hat mich stehen lassen  . Der andere Kollege hat wenigstens noch versucht mir zu helfen. Finde ich schon hart zuerst am Telefon zu sagen ich soll vorbeikommen, das wäre kein problem und dann als der gesehen hat das ich kein Stadtbordsteinbiker bin hat er sich doch lieber gedacht das es sich nicht lohnt. Soviel zu diesem Händler.
> Hab mir dann in der Autowerkstatt zweikomponentenkleber gekauft und die Buchsen montiert, so geht es auch, fühle mich auch richtig schlecht alles selbst zu machen.



  

Das klingt wirklich ganz mies. Ich kenn die Jungs um Peter schon seit über 10 Jahren und hab' zwei Bikes da gekauft. Das entspricht überhaupt nicht meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit den Kollegen von Uni Bikes


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

... ach so, bin übrigens zurück von einer Staufenrunde.

Ist schon wieder alles weitestgehend abgetrocknet, inkl. Schwarzer Sau, Mannstein-Trail, Teufelsbahn, K'tempelspitzkehren, etc... 

War echt super schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ach so, bin übrigens zurück von einer Staufenrunde.
> 
> Ist schon wieder alles weitestgehend abgetrocknet, inkl. Schwarzer Sau, Mannstein-Trail, Teufelsbahn, K'tempelspitzkehren, etc...
> 
> War echt super schön



whow, dann ging das aber schnell!


----------



## arkonis (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das klingt wirklich ganz mies. Ich kenn die Jungs um Peter schon seit über 10 Jahren und hab' zwei Bikes da gekauft. Das entspricht überhaupt nicht meiner Erfahrung mit den Kollegen von Uni Bikes


 
weiß auch nicht was der hatte, wie gesagt, kommentarlos hat er sich weggemacht und die Montage ist wirklich nicht schwer. Sein Kollege meinte noch der Rahmen müsste zu Trek eingesendet werden, glaube ich aber nicht weil mit einer Tube Keber und den Buchsen ist das wirklich eine Sache von 20 Minuten und auch nicht schwer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> whow, dann ging das aber schnell!



Kurz und knackig: 20km, 750hm in 1:45h. Hab nicht mehr rübergemacht zu Rossert/Judenkopf.


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kurz und knackig: 20km, 750hm in 1:45h. Hab nicht mehr rübergemacht zu Rossert/Judenkopf.



Aha, aber eigentlich meinte ich das Abtrocknen der Trails. Ich muß jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage über Massenheim fahren, bis ich wieder einigermaßen schlammfrei direkt fahren kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aha, aber eigentlich meinte ich das Abtrocknen der Trails.



Ok, sorry Missverständnis - 'ne das geht hier am Staufen eigentlich dann recht schnell


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, sorry Missverständnis - 'ne das geht hier am Staufen eigentlich dann recht schnell



Fand es trotzdem interessant!

Mann, ist das schon wieder duster! Zum Glück habe ich von gestern noch die Beleuchtung dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mann, ist das schon wieder duster! Zum Glück habe ich von gestern noch die Beleuchtung dran.



Ich glaube, die solltest gerade Du jetzt wieder immer dabei haben


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die solltest gerade Du jetzt wieder immer dabei haben



stimmt leider, fürchte ich...  

Wie war das nochmal mit dem Akku?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit dem Akku?




Meinst Du das Thema Li-Ion-Akkus im Selbstbau, über das wir gestern auf der Tour gesprochen haben?


----------



## Zilli (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja,  aber wieso?
> 
> Maggi (alias Zilli)
> fix (alias fux)
> ...


Eh, linger,
ich muß Dich da glaube ich leider korrigieren:
Ich hoffe Ihr seid ned bees und haltet es auch ohne mich aus, wenn ich nicht nach BK mitfahre, sondern in den Odenwald. Uwe fährt Sonntag da u.a. mit Nils hin. 
Obschon ich im Urlaub gepostet habe, daß ich am 26. nach BK will, habe ich mich kurzfristig umentschlossen. BK wäre das 4. mal (was nicht heissen soll, das ich dem Gebiet überdrüssig bin); im Odenwald/Felsenmeer war ich halt noch nie und hoffe, dort noch intensiver an meiner rudimentären Biketechnik feilen zu können; insbesondere wg. Meran.
(wenn Ihr mich strafen wollt, zieht mir nächstes mal die SealSkin's aus)


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

die frage ist, wen wir mit so ner aktion strafen würden....ausserdem gehn die glaub ich nicht mehr ab, haste doch bestimmt jetzt auch grad an!


----------



## Zilli (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin drin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Zum Glück hat ich 9 Monate vor der Geburt meines Sohnes noch kein I-Net.


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja,  aber wieso?
> 
> Maggi (alias Zilli)
> fix (alias fux)
> ...



de katz will aach mit


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

.....aber wahrscheinlich wasserdichte socken.


----------



## Zilli (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die frage ist, wen wir mit so ner aktion strafen würden....ausserdem gehn die glaub ich nicht mehr ab, haste doch bestimmt jetzt auch grad an!


*gugg nach unten*  Uppsss .... aber nun sind se aber auch von außen trocken.


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meinst Du das Thema Li-Ion-Akkus im Selbstbau, über das wir gestern auf der Tour gesprochen haben?



guckst du hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=295703


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> de katz will aach mit



wer iss eigentlich ike??? turner?


----------



## Zilli (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .....aber wahrscheinlich wasserdichte socken.


Damals hatte ich sogar 3 (einen hab ich dabei aber mal ausgezogen)


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

daher das trauma!


----------



## Zilli (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer iss eigentlich ike??? turner?


Passt zumindest mit der Haarlänge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> guckst du hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=295703



Weiss, habe ich schon letztes Jahr gegugt


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weiss, habe ich schon letztes Jahr gegugt



Na die Schweizer brauchen halt immer etwas länger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

@Gerd + Maggo:

Die einzelnen LI-Ion Zellen und die Unterspannungsschutzschaltungen findet Ihr hier:

http://stores.ebay.de/LEDSEE-electronics


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na die Schweizer brauchen halt immer etwas länger



Dafür sind sie aber präzise wie ein Uhrwerk


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd + Maggo:
> 
> Die einzelnen LI-Ion Zellen und die Unterspannungsschutzschaltungen findet Ihr hier:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.de/LEDSEE-electronics



merci. ich denke diesen winter muss es da was geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> merci. ich denke diesen winter muss es da was geben.



Die selbstgefertigte Akku-Packs sind dann recht preiswert


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

unn gresi, hibike gefunne??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2007)

ei gude wie!

also ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, der Laden ist (finde ich) schwer zu finden und wenn man mal drin ist kommt man sich ziemlich verloren vor, ausser man ist aufdringlich. Der eine war total unfreundlich und furchtbar unsympatisch, der hatte auch entweder keine Ahnung von dem Laden oder einfach keine Lust. Hab den nach Handschuhen gefragt, bzw ner anderen GrÃ¶Ãe "Nein! nur was da hÃ¤ngt" Aber was fÃ¼rn Ton....

war natÃ¼rlich nicht so  hab jetzt n SchnÃ¤ppchen gemacht und welche von Fox mit KnÃ¶chelschutz von 06 fÃ¼r 15â¬ mitgenommen. Den Casco hatten sie da nicht, haben aber dringends davon abgeraten. Da wurd ich dann auch direkt mal ein wenig beraten und es kam mir sogar so vor als ob der Mann Ahnung und Lust zu beraten hat, sonst wÃ¤re ich auch einfach wieder gegangen und hÃ¤tte sie dann hier schlecht gemacht  Das Lob geht an den Frank der auch das mit der Aushilfe hier ins Frankfurtforum geschrieben hat.
Rucksack, Jacke und Helm muss ich nochmal Ã¼berdenken, aber immerhin hab ich schonmal die Handschuhe und das war ja mein Tagesziel  wÃ¤ren die Leute da motivierter/sympatischer hÃ¤tten sie mir auch mehr verkaufen kÃ¶nnen 

der iggi war auch mit und der war auch nicht mehr begeistert, ausser von den Big Bikes die da rumstehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

Bomber?


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

es ist dort wie in jedem laden, es kommt halt schwer drauf an wen du dort als gesprächspartner hast. ansonsten find ich den laden schon ziemlich gut, gefunden habe ich ihn beim ersten mal allerdings auch nur sehr schwer.


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bomber?



bomber???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2007)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Helm, der auch meine Kauleiste schützt, wenn ich dann mal vorhab FR oder im Park zu fahren. Leider hab ich eine dicke Rübe und es muss schon mindestens 62 besser 63 sein. Nerve meine Bikedealer um die Ecke um mir mal einen 661 in XXL zu besorgen ..... hoffe das klappt ....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2007)

"unabomber" nennen die sich und sind hellgrau/rot (gabs nur so)mit Carbonknöchelschutz für kleinen und Ringfinger.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2007)

@ Maggo: wie siehts mit dem Gewinde aus? 1,5mm sind nicht viel, da dürfte es doch eigentlich kein Problem geben...spielt aber eh nur ne Rolle wenn ich im Betrieb nochmal machen darf...


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: wie siehts mit dem Gewinde aus? 1,5mm sind nicht viel, da dürfte es doch eigentlich kein Problem geben...spielt aber eh nur ne Rolle wenn ich im Betrieb nochmal machen darf...



ich muss das mal öffnen oder den thread im rocky forum nochmal durchforsten. 1,5 sind in der tat nicht viel, wie stark ist das bei dir?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bomber???





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> "unabomber" nennen die sich und sind hellgrau/rot (gabs nur so)mit Carbonknöchelschutz für kleinen und Ringfinger.



Meine ruft man Bomber, mit Carbon wos nur geht. Carbon am Handschuh find ich gut


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

ich hätt ja alu genommen, bei karbon hats immer so schlimme materialverbindungen.


----------



## Zilli (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hätt ja alu genommen, bei karbon hats immer so schlimme materialverbindungen.


... und wenn das erstma in die Finger splittert


----------



## Zilli (22. August 2007)

Gute Nacht für heut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

GN8 Carsten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2007)

gn8 Carsten

@ Maggo: meins ist 2mm, hätte aber lieber 2,5mm damits so dick wie das Etype Teil ist was es ja ersetzt. Aber ich denk die Hülse da drin gleicht das aus. Das is Kunststoff, gibt also nach  der erste Prototyp war 1,5mm und zusätzlich zur Etype Platte, ist ja immerhin 400km so gelaufen bis ich mir jetzt die neue gebaut habe.

achso: ich mach aber eigentlich nur Bleche, die Rollen sind ne Schweinearbeit und ich weiß nicht wann ich da wieder soviel Zeit habe. Son Blech zum dranschrauben is ruck zuck gemacht. Schau mal ob du Dreifachrollen findest, falls nicht muss ich mich am WE mal hinsetzen und nen ordentlichen Plan machen, meine hab ich einfach frei schnautze und immer wieder probiert...
mit nem Plan geht das auch schneller 

@hkn: was für einen FF Helm hast du eigentlich? Vom Casco wurde mir ja explizit abgeraten aus verschiedenen Gründen (entweder er bricht oder er rutscht weg) 
Preislich ähnlich gibts ja den Bell Ballistic, die sieht auch noch recht gut aus finde ich...

und jetzt geh ich auch mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer kommt jatzt eigentlich am sonntag nach bad kreuznach????


Wenn´s genehm ist, wär ich auch dabei!


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wenn´s genehm ist, wär ich auch dabei!



 du darfst mitkommen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du darfst mitkommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Dann wären wir also voraussichtlich am So in KH neun kleine Bikerlein 

GN8 @All


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @hkn: was für einen FF Helm hast du eigentlich? Vom Casco wurde mir ja explizit abgeraten aus verschiedenen Gründen (entweder er bricht oder er rutscht weg)
> Preislich ähnlich gibts ja den Bell Ballistic, die sieht auch noch recht gut aus finde ich...



ich hatte nicht so die auswahl. habe 6 anprobiert und nur der Giro Remedy hat gepasst. Den mag ich, der ist noch relativ gut belüftet und für nen FF auch noch nicht so schwer.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die Rollen sind ne Schweinearbeit und ich weiß nicht wann ich da wieder soviel Zeit habe. Son Blech zum dranschrauben is ruck zuck gemacht. Schau mal ob du Dreifachrollen findest, falls nicht muss ich mich am WE mal hinsetzen und nen ordentlichen Plan machen, meine hab ich einfach frei schnautze und immer wieder probiert...



ich brauche ja nur ne 2fach rolle - da biste bestimmt schneller...


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Helm, der auch meine Kauleiste schützt, wenn ich dann mal vorhab FR oder im Park zu fahren. Leider hab ich eine dicke Rübe und es muss schon mindestens 62 besser 63 sein. Nerve meine Bikedealer um die Ecke um mir mal einen 661 in XXL zu besorgen ..... hoffe das klappt ....



wenn du nen dicken schädel hast, dann kannste 661 in XXL vergessen. den habe ich noch nicht mal drüber bekommen.

probier mal den Giro Remedy. das war auch der einzigste wo meine nasenspitze nicht den kinnbügel berührt hat


----------



## habkeinnick (22. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> also ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, der Laden ist (finde ich) schwer zu finden und wenn man mal drin ist kommt man sich ziemlich verloren vor, ausser man ist aufdringlich. Der eine war total unfreundlich und furchtbar unsympatisch, der hatte auch entweder keine Ahnung von dem Laden oder einfach keine Lust. Hab den nach Handschuhen gefragt, bzw ner anderen Größe "Nein! nur was da hängt" Aber was fürn Ton....[...]
> der iggi war auch mit und der war auch nicht mehr begeistert, ausser von den Big Bikes die da rumstehen.



ich find es da prima. eigentlich sind die alle nett da, der eine mehr, der andere weniger. musst dich am besten an den DHler halten, schwarze haare oder halt den frank (auch schon da getroffen) - der chef ist auch ein freundlicher.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

Moin, Mahlzeit, Gude...


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Mahlzeit, Gude...



dito


----------



## caroka (23. August 2007)

Moin,

hier stand Negatives über unser Schulsystem. 

Aber ich möchte Euch diesen wunderschönen Tag nicht vers**en.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

wieder so en A-Tag, morgen


----------



## Maggo (23. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier stand Negatives über unser Schulsystem.
> 
> Aber ich möchte Euch diesen wunderschönen Tag nicht vers**en.



wir haben immer ien ohr, ganz egal ob für positive oder negative postings.


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

was ist nu mit kh ?
wann und wo und warum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was ist nu mit kh ?
> wann und wo und warum



Wir werden uns wohl wieder an dem bewussten Parkplatz am Rande von KH, ich meine neben einer Bushaltestelle, treffen. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre dort 10:00 Uhr als Treffpunkt.

Carsten/Maggo/Gerd müssten vielleicht nochmal den Namen Strasse oder der Haltestelle posten. Die habe ich beim letzten Mal dann einfach in mein Navi eingeklimpert.

Ihr kennt ja meine Aversion gegen sehr grosse Bike-Gruppen. Ich finde die Anzahl von roundabout +/- 10 Leuten (Stand gestern abend inkl. Kater) für die Tour jetzt ok, gerade für dieses Revier und eine doch recht lange Tour. Falls es jetzt noch signifikant mehr werden sollten, würde ich Euch bitten, mir dies vorher mitzuteilen (Fux, Kater do you read?  )


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2007)

Gruezi zäme 

und schon wieder trocken auf die Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier stand Negatives über unser Schulsystem.




Moin Caro,

auch wenn jetzt hier der nächste Dschihad droht: Das (hessische) Gesamtschulsystem ist ja auch Schei$$e und Volksverdummung auf niedrigstem Niveau - Aber Du hast wahrscheinlich andere Probleme gemeint 

Wie wäre es denn heute am späten Nachmittag evtl. mit einer kleinen Tour?


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Falls es jetzt noch signifikant mehr werden sollten, würde ich Euch bitten, mir dies vorher mitzuteilen (Fux, Kater do you read?  )



hab mal in unserer sonntagsgruppe rundgefragt. bisher ein zusätzlicher interessent (taunusritter). also nicht signifikant, oder  
die anderen sind wohl verhindert, fahren in rossbach marathon oder haben eine gewisse aversion gegen technisch schwierige trails ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab mal in unserer sonntagsgruppe rundgefragt. bisher ein zusätzlicher interessent (taunusritter). also nicht signifikant, oder



habe ich gesehen


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> habe ich gesehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



Ich bin auch auf dem Sonntags-Verteiler


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> habe ich gesehen



ist mir jetzt klar ...


----------



## Zilli (23. August 2007)

Morsche,


wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Carsten/Maggo/Gerd müssten vielleicht nochmal den Namen Strasse oder der Haltestelle posten. Die habe ich beim letzten Mal dann einfach in mein Navi eingeklimpert.


Guggs Du hier (Nelli-..... Str. 2 oder Ecke Rheingrafenstr.). Euch viel Spaß.

(Was ist der Sonntagsverteiler  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> Guggs Du hier (Nelli-..... Str. 2 oder Ecke Rheingrafenstr.). *Euch viel Spaß *



Danke! - Kommst Du nicht mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (23. August 2007)

noch mal eine frage zum fuel hinterbau:
muss die Hülse in der sich die Achse der Schwinge dreht auch eingeklebt werden? 
das ist die Hülse die im Hauptrahmen steckt. 
Eigendlich sollte die sich im Rahmen doch nicht drehen ?


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2007)

morgen früh gehts los, morgen früh gehts los......


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> morgen früh gehts los, morgen früh gehts los......



  Kommt Deine Freundin auch mit? Sie wollte doch Fotos machen!?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Ach ja, Protektoren werden sicher nicht fehl am Platz sein 

Ich hab nur welche für die Beine, hab mir aber letzten Sonntag auch welche für die Arme gewünscht... kanns kaum noch abwarten...


----------



## Frank (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich find es da prima. eigentlich sind die alle nett da, der eine mehr, der andere weniger. musst dich am besten an den DHler halten, schwarze haare oder halt den frank (auch schon da getroffen) - der chef ist auch ein freundlicher.


 
Giro Remedy ist immer gut, auch der Specialized Deviant ist nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Wenn der Ein oder Andere momentan etwas weniger ansprechbar erscheint, dann liegt das an der Personalknappheit  

aber ihr seid ja lieber am Plauschen  

Ich hoffe, unser Job-Angebot ist auch bei euch schon registriert worden. Wenn hier jemand jemanden kennt, der da in Frage kommen würde ... aber das gehört ja nicht hierher ... geht ja um ***** gelle!


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kommt Deine Freundin auch mit? Sie wollte doch Fotos machen!?



mom. sieht es noch danach aus. wir überlegen auch ihr bike mitzunehmen, nicht dass sie das fahren möchte, aber wer weiß...

ich nehme meine grosse proktektorentasche mal mit. mal schauen, ob dir was passt für die arme. ich wollte meine NEUEN UNBENUTZTEN ixs armprotektoren ohnehin verkaufen.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Giro Remedy ist immer gut, auch der Specialized Deviant ist nicht von schlechten Eltern.
> 
> Wenn der Ein oder Andere momentan etwas weniger ansprechbar erscheint, dann liegt das an der Personalknappheit
> 
> ...



giro würde ich sagen. finde den gut, einfach nur gut! und was das jobangebot betrifft: ich wollte mich schon bewerben.


----------



## Alberto68 (23. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, unser *Job-Angebot* ist auch bei euch schon registriert worden. Wenn hier jemand jemanden kennt, der da in Frage kommen würde ... aber das gehört ja nicht hierher ... geht ja um ***** gelle!



servus Frank, 
neugierig wie ich bin muß ich da mal nachfragen welches Jobabgebot ??
vielleicht gibt es einen Grund zu wechseln oder mal was ganz Anderes zu machen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Giro Remedy ist immer gut, auch der Specialized Deviant ist nicht von schlechten Eltern.
> 
> Wenn der Ein oder Andere momentan etwas weniger ansprechbar erscheint, dann liegt das an der Personalknappheit
> 
> ...



Ja erzähl mal genaueres....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. August 2007)

Hey Leute, ich freu mich richtig auf KH! Ich werde mir sogar gleich *Trommelwirbel* eine PSSK kaufen, damit ich mehr Spaß an den Spitzkehren habe. Die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht werd ich bergauf schon verkraften.


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

jungs, schaut einfach mal über den tellerrand hinaus


----------



## Arachne (23. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich freu mich richtig auf KH! Ich werde mir sogar gleich *Trommelwirbel* eine PSSK kaufen, damit ich mehr Spaß an den Spitzkehren habe. Die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht werd ich bergauf schon verkraften.


----------



## Frank (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja erzähl mal genaueres....


 
Hier im Frankfurt Forum findet ihr das Jobangebot, das ursprünglich im "Job-Forum" gepostet wurde.

HiBike sucht Leute für Verkauf, Telefon- und Internetdienst. Alle weiteren Infos zu den Anforderungen findet ihr in dem Thread. 

Ich bin jetzt zwei Monate da oben und mir machts Spaß ohne Ende, ist ein tolles Team, und wer gerne sein Hobby mit ein paar Extra-Euro verbinden möchte ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hier im Frankfurt Forum findet ihr das Jobangebot, das ursprünglich im "Job-Forum" gepostet wurde.
> 
> HiBike sucht Leute für Verkauf, Telefon- und Internetdienst. Alle weiteren Infos zu den Anforderungen findet ihr in dem Thread.


Klingt interessant..., werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Frank (23. August 2007)

Im Versand sind auch noch Leute gesucht, hab ich vergessen 

Weitere Infos gibt es im Post und unter der angegebenen eMail Adresse. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn der Laden in Plauscherhand ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn der Laden in Plauscherhand ist



ich auch  

sag mal dem christian b. (cheffe) nen schönen gruß von mir  komm sehr wahrscheinlich am samstag mal vorbei ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hier im Frankfurt Forum findet ihr das Jobangebot, das ursprünglich im "Job-Forum" gepostet wurde.
> 
> HiBike sucht Leute für Verkauf, Telefon- und Internetdienst. Alle weiteren Infos zu den Anforderungen findet ihr in dem Thread.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt zwei Monate da oben und mir machts Spaß ohne Ende, ist ein tolles Team, und wer gerne sein Hobby mit ein paar Extra-Euro verbinden möchte ...



Ich wüsste da evtl. jemanden. Werde ihn mal ansprechen, ob er Interesse hat....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn der Laden in Plauscherhand ist



Umsatzmässig wahrscheinlich 'eh schon


----------



## Frank (23. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> sag mal dem christian b. (cheffe) nen schönen gruß von mir  komm sehr wahrscheinlich am samstag mal vorbei ...


 
Ich versuch dran zu denken.

Und ja - ich mach das nach Absprache mit meiner Personalabteilung/Geschäftsleitung nach Feierabend hier, und ja nachmittags, mal bis Ende um 2000, mal kürzer - je nachdem wie es gerade angebracht ist.

Wieviel Anteil seiner Zeit man im Laden verbringt, ist immer Vereinbarungssache. 

Warum muss ich kleines Licht das eigentlich alles beantworten?  Ich hoff ich erzähl nix falsches


----------



## Frank (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Umsatzmässig wahrscheinlich 'eh schon


 
Nur weil ein Plauscher ab und zu mal vorbei schaut, ist der Umsatzrekord nicht in trockenen Tüchern  

aber ich freu mich immer, wenn man mal Einen sieht !  auch wenn dort selten Zeit zum Plauschen ist ...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Plauscher ab und zu mal vorbei schaut, ist der Umsatzrekord nicht in trockenen Tüchern



Meine Frau sieht das komplett anders 

Mein Bankkonto übrigens auch,

nur den Frank,

den seh ich dort nie


----------



## Frank (23. August 2007)

Ich war diese Woche bereits 2x da nachmittags. Normalerweise Dienstag und Mittwoch, jeweils ab 1600. Oder nach Vereinbarung 

Wenn wir dort jemals die Auszeichnung "Kunde des Monats" vergeben, werd ich dich direkt vorschlagen, Deal?


----------



## caroka (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro,
> 
> auch wenn jetzt hier der nächste Dschihad droht: Das (hessische) Gesamtschulsystem ist ja auch Schei$$e und Volksverdummung auf niedrigstem Niveau - Aber Du hast wahrscheinlich andere Probleme gemeint
> 
> Wie wäre es denn heute am späten Nachmittag evtl. mit einer kleinen Tour?



Ich wollte heute nachmittag meine Oma besuchen. Die liegt im Krankenhaus und hat ne OP hinter sich. Wahrscheinlich fahre ich mit dem Rad dorthin.

Und zum ersten Punkt: Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung.  
Die Große hat noch keinen Französischlehrer, der muss erst noch eingestellt werden. (und das Lesebuch.....alte Rechtschreibung)  
Tjaja, soviel zur Unterrichtsgarantie plus. Das einzige was da geglänzt hat, waren die Prospekte die das einem als was tolles verkaufen sollten.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wenn wir dort jemals die Auszeichnung "Kunde des Monats" vergeben, werd ich dich direkt vorschlagen, Deal?


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> morgen früh gehts los, morgen früh gehts los......






Lucafabian schrieb:


> hüpf: kanns kaum noch abwarten...



ich freu mich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich freu mich auch...


 
wo geht es denn hin los ......oder ging es mal wieder zu schnell für die Schweiz


----------



## Arachne (23. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wo geht es denn hin los ......oder ging es mal wieder zu schnell für die Schweiz



das ist nur was für die Equipe der Eingeweihten...


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> das ist nur was für die Equipe der Eingeweihten...


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

so, alle neuen teile sind am bike, nun muss ich nur noch warten das stefan mir die sattelstütze kürzt (bananenrohr)


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


>


 
Na dann  *schmoll*   

kann ich ja nur viel Spass wünschen, trockene Füsse, heile Finger, und sonst noch alles Gute


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wo geht es denn hin los ......oder ging es mal wieder zu schnell für die Schweiz



nee, nix wildes. morgen ist Rund-um-Darmstadt angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Plauscher ab und zu mal vorbei schaut, ist der Umsatzrekord nicht in trockenen Tüchern



Also obwohl ich quasi um die Ecke (in Kelkheim) wohne, bestelle ich fast alles bei Euch per Versand.

Mir ist das Getümmel in Eurem Laden meistens einfach zuviel...

... in den letzten 10 Jahren (oder sind es schon 11) in denen ich bei Euch Kunde bin, ist da schon ein gar erklecklicher Betrag zustande gekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute nachmittag meine Oma besuchen. Die liegt im Krankenhaus und hat ne OP hinter sich. Wahrscheinlich fahre ich mit dem Rad dorthin.



Unbekannterweise gute Besserung für Deine Oma 

Wenn Du noch Zeit/Lust für 'ne Runde haben solltest, melde Dich einfach hier oder per Handy bei mir. Ich plane so spätestens um 17:00 Uhr in FRA loszufahren. Wir könnten auch uns unterwegs treffen


----------



## caroka (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Unbekannterweise gute Besserung für Deine Oma
> 
> Wenn Du noch Zeit/Lust für 'ne Runde haben solltest, melde Dich einfach hier oder per Handy bei mir. Ich plane so spätestens in FRA loszufahren. Wir könnten auch uns unterwegs treffen



Werde ich Ihr ausrichten.  Sicher würde sie Dich gerne kennenlernen, sie flirtet so gerne mit jungen, knackigen Männern. 

Mit der Tour das packe ich heute wieder nicht. Oder aber ab ca. 18:00 ab Nordwestkranklenhaus heimwärts.  Für Trails habe ich heute keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> sie flirtet so gerne mit jungen, knackigen Männern.



 Balsam für eine geplagten Seele am Rande der Midlife-Crisis  



caroka schrieb:


> Mit der Tour das packe ich heute wieder nicht. Oder aber ab ca. 18:00 ab Nordwestkranklenhaus heimwärts.  Für Trails habe ich heute keine Zeit.



 - Ich bike so gerne mit jungen knackigen Mädels


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wo geht es denn hin los ......oder ging es mal wieder zu schnell für die Schweiz



Da gehts hin:






Arachne schrieb:


> das ist nur was für die Equipe der Eingeweihten...



Bisher hatte ich den Eindruck das im Plauscherfred kein Interesse an diesem Spot besteht. Die Reaktionen auf die Bilder waren eher dürftig. Eigentlich zählt die Gegend ja nicht mal zum Rhein Main Gebiet. Daher haben wir das hier nicht allzu breit getreten. Mit Eingeweiht sein hat das nix zu tun, Freitags morgens hat eh keiner Zeit außer denen die mitfahren 

Mitfahrer:

Berd + Freundin (Oldrizzo)
Ralph
Meinereiner


und damit da nicht noch sowas wegen So aufkommt, hier nochmal ganz öffentlich: 

Am Sonntag ist ne Tour im Odenwald geplant.
Frankenstein - Felsenmeer - Melibocus - Frankenstein

Da die meisten Plauscher aber eh in BK sind und ich nicht als Spalter fungieren wollte, hab ich auch für diese Tour keine allzu große Werbung gemacht. Bitte verzeiht mir das. Felsenmeer mit mehr wie 5 Leuten ist kritisch, an nem Sonntag sogar provozierend. Wir sind 5 Leute. 

Kilian
Frank
Nils
Carsten
Meinereiner

Nach dem Urlaub in Südtirol gibts ne Wiederholung der Tour

Teilnehmer bisher:

Maggo
Carsten
..?
..?
Meinereiner

Die Tour ist technisch sehr anspruchsvoll, ohne Felsenmeer haben sicher alle Plauscher Spaß an der Tour, mit Felsenmeer ist das bestimmt nicht so!

Wir können sie auch mal gerne als Horde ohne Felsenmeer fahren!

Also bitte lieb sein, hier sollte niemand ausgeschlossen werden


----------



## caroka (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Balsam für eine geplagten Seele am Rande der Midlife-Crisis


    



wahltho schrieb:


> - Ich bike so gerne mit jungen knackigen Mädels


 
Spätestens am Sonntag. Aber diese WE sind die Kinder wieder bei deren Vater. Klappt bestimmt schon früher.


----------



## Arachne (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


>



*woistdennnurderstinkefingersmiley*


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

ei dann trag ich mich schon mal für die nachurlaubtour  ein


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *woistdennnurderstinkefingersmiley*



mein schatz...du hast angefangen  ich freu mich immer mit dir zu biken...aufwärts manchmal nicht ganz so doll wie abwärts  aber trotzdem immer wieder freude.

und damit ich euch auch alle wiedersehe, kommen bodo und ich heute zum gimbi...mist schnell noch dem kater ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. August 2007)

@Lugga: Ich fühle mich ausgeschlossen! Du hast mittlerweile oft genug die Leute per PN zu Deinen letzten Unternehmungen eingeladen. Da war ich nie dabei. Also bin zumindest ich ausgeschlossen. Da es sowas früher nicht gegeben hat, empfinde ich Dich auch als Spalter!


----------



## caroka (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da gehts hin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach Dir keine Gedanken Lugga. Jeder sollte das tun was ihm liegt und was ihm gefällt. Ich wäre auch bei der ein oder anderen Tour dabei aber der Aufwand ist für mich zu groß.  Wenn es zeitlich hinhaut, weiß ich, dass ich Dich jederzeit ansprechen kann.


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Ich fühle mich ausgeschlossen! Du hast mittlerweile oft genug die Leute per PN zu Deinen letzten Unternehmungen eingeladen. Da war ich nie dabei. Also bin zumindest ich ausgeschlossen. Da es sowas früher nicht gegeben hat, empfinde ich Dich auch als Spalter!



dito   hab nie ne pn bekommen  

egal, mein fully ist eh grad net einsatzfähig und freitag früh kann ich auch net


----------



## Alberto68 (23. August 2007)

Ich muß mal etwas proaktiv sein und hier mal den link ablegen, vielleicht hat ja doch noch der ein oder andere Lust mit zu biken.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3992878&postcount=1311


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn es zeitlich hinhaut, weiß ich, dass ich Dich jederzeit ansprechen kann.




Bingo  das trifft genau den Punkt und gilt für jeden


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn es zeitlich hinhaut, weiß ich, dass ich Dich jederzeit ansprechen kann.



und woher weißt du, wann es zeit für so ne tour ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Spätestens am Sonntag. Aber diese WE sind die Kinder wieder bei deren Vater. *Klappt bestimmt schon früher. *



 Hoffentlich, ich vermisse schon die Sicht auf Deinen knackigen *****


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Ich fühle mich ausgeschlossen! Du hast mittlerweile oft genug die Leute per PN zu Deinen letzten Unternehmungen eingeladen. Da war ich nie dabei. Also bin zumindest ich ausgeschlossen. Da es sowas früher nicht gegeben hat, empfinde ich Dich auch als Spalter!



Ah, ein neuer Dschihad...

... da flirte ich lieber mit Caroka


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Ich fühle mich ausgeschlossen! Du hast mittlerweile oft genug die Leute per PN zu Deinen letzten Unternehmungen eingeladen. Da war ich nie dabei. Also bin zumindest ich ausgeschlossen. Da es sowas früher nicht gegeben hat, empfinde ich Dich auch als Spalter!




Das stimmt aber nicht so, in Zukunft wirst Du wieder öfters PNs von mir bekommen  Ich bin davon ausgegangen das wenn Dir der Weg zum Hubbel keinen Spaß macht, den Eindruck hast Du zueletzt vermittelt, Dir der Odenwald auch keinen Spaß macht oder der Besame Mucho oder ne Tour mit Dave oder..

Du weißt das ich es technisch sehr anspruchsvoll mag, daher versuche ich auch Kontakt zu Leuten zu bekommen die das gleiche mögen und mir neue Trails zeigen können.  

Ich will Dich in keiner Weise ausschließen, das werde ich Dir in Zukunft auch beweisen. Es hat immer Spaß gemacht mit Dir unterwegs zu sein und ich bin auch heute noch gerne mit Dir unterwegs


----------



## Frank (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also obwohl ich quasi um die Ecke (in Kelkheim) wohne, bestelle ich fast alles bei Euch per Versand.
> 
> Mir ist das Getümmel in Eurem Laden meistens einfach zuviel...
> 
> ... in den letzten 10 Jahren (oder sind es schon 11) in denen ich bei Euch Kunde bin, ist da schon ein gar erklecklicher Betrag zustande gekommen


 
Dann schieb ich dich in die Kategorie "Virtueller Kunde des Monats" !

 

Getümmel? Na sag doch sowas nicht. Vielleicht sollten wir einfach jemanden einstellen, der unten den Bouncer macht und immer nur zwei Leute gleichzeitig hochgehen läßt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und woher weißt du, wann es zeit für so ne tour ist



Ab sofort werden solche Touren hier groß und *breit* angekündigt 



Jetzt dürft Ihr noch ein bischen mit Dreck auf mich werfen, dann müßt Ihr aber wieder lieb zu mir sein, bitte *flehundwinsel*


Ich hab Euch doch alle lieb


----------



## Arachne (23. August 2007)

@Lugga: Lösche doch mal bitte Deine beiden letzten Posts! Ich weiß sonst nicht, wo ich mit meinem Brass hin soll.


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Lösche doch mal bitte Deine beiden letzten Posts! Ich weiß sonst nicht, wo ich mit meinem Brass hin soll.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Lösche doch mal bitte Deine beiden letzten Posts! Ich weiß sonst nicht, wo ich mit meinem Brass hin soll.



Ganz löschen wollt ich sie nicht, Dir aber auf halben Weg entgegenkommen


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da gehts hin:


Ahhh der Zahnplombentrail


----------



## Frank (23. August 2007)

O lala ... welche negativen Schwingungen hier ... mein Esoterikguru ist gerade ins Wachkoma gefallen ...


----------



## caroka (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hoffentlich, ich vermisse schon die Sicht auf Deinen knackigen *****


Na, dann will ich Dich nicht so lange warten lassen.  


wahltho schrieb:


> Ah, ein neuer Dschihad...
> 
> ... da flirte ich lieber mit Caroka


Genau, warum widmen sie sich nicht den schönen Dingen im Leben. 


wissefux schrieb:


> und woher weißt du, wann es zeit für so ne tour ist


Ich frag einfach, wann so etwas mal wieder angedacht ist. Lugga fährt doch andauernd so etwas.


----------



## arkonis (23. August 2007)

heute gehts zum hibike  

hat jemand erfahrungen mit der Teleskopstütze von NC-17 z.B.?


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> heute gehts zum hibike
> 
> hat jemand erfahrungen mit der Teleskopstütze von NC-17 z.B.?



keine ahnung, habe mir dir die FSA aus dem sonderangebot gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich frag einfach, wann so etwas mal wieder angedacht ist. Lugga fährt doch andauernd so etwas.


 
Wenn mal interesse an der Schweiz besteht, da lässt sich bestimmt etwas arrangieren .....

z.b.: eine Zweitages tour wie hier beschrieben

2 Tage Mountainbike Weekendtour im Unterengadin:
Tag 1: Scuol - Val d'Uina - Quar - Sesvennahütte - Schlinig - Laatsch - St.Maria
Übernachtung: Hotel Alpina
Tag 2: St.Maria - Val Mora - Buffalora - Passo Costainas - Val Scarl - Scuol


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Dann schieb ich dich in die Kategorie "Virtueller Kunde des Monats" !


 
Wieso des Monats? - Diesen Monat hab' ich noch nichts bei Euch gekauft 

Ich will die Hibike VIP-Kundenkarte 



Frank schrieb:


> Getümmel? Na sag doch sowas nicht. Vielleicht sollten wir einfach jemanden einstellen, der unten den Bouncer macht und immer nur zwei Leute gleichzeitig hochgehen läßt ...



... der Bouncer lässt mich mit der VIP-Karte dann krass sofort rein, ja


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Lösche doch mal bitte Deine beiden letzten Posts! Ich weiß sonst nicht, wo ich mit meinem Brass hin soll.



Wie ist der Dschihad schon vorbei 

Leute, jetzt bitte entäuscht mich nicht - los: Attacke!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, dann will ich Dich nicht so lange warten lassen.



  Für Monogamie ist das Leben auch wirklich zu kurz


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

dschihad ist doch :kotz: 

ist scheinbar mal wieder zeit für ne love-story


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga: Lösche doch mal bitte Deine beiden letzten Posts! Ich weiß sonst nicht, wo ich mit meinem Brass hin soll.



Hoffentlich hab ich das Post richtig verstanden  hier fehlen mal wieder die Smilies. Hat sich sein Brass verstärkt oder ist abgeschwächt worden ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für Monogamie ist das Leben auch wirklich zu kurz



Ich habs schon immer gewust  Du Genießer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hab ich das Post richtig verstanden  hier fehlen mal wieder die Smilies. Hat sich sein Brass verstärkt oder ist abgeschwächt worden ????



Als an diesem Dschihad unbeteiligter Dritter, würde ich Gerd's Post mal positiv interpretieren, in dem Sinne, dass er Dir verziehen hat


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

hier ist krieg und keiner geht hin?


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Als an diesem Dschihad unbeteiligter Dritter, würde ich Gerd's Post mal positiv interpretieren, in dem Sinne, dass er Dir verziehen hat



mittendrin statt nur dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hier ist krieg und keiner geht hin?



Scheint mir auch fast so


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Als an diesem Dschihad unbeteiligter Dritter, würde ich Gerd's Post mal positiv interpretieren, in dem Sinne, dass er Dir verziehen hat



ich sach ja, zeit für ne love-story


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da gehts hin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich sach ja, zeit für ne love-story



Wer mit wem denn?

1. Caro und ich

oder 
2. Gerd und Lugga?


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer mit wem denn?
> 
> 1. Caro und ich
> 
> ...



beide. wir wollen hier ja keine gruppierung diskriminieren  

fehlt nur noch ein rein weibliches pärchen. frei*willige* vor


----------



## Arachne (23. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Als an diesem Dschihad unbeteiligter Dritter, würde ich Gerd's Post mal positiv interpretieren, in dem Sinne, dass er Dir verziehen hat



Du übertreibst zwar ein bisschen, wirst mir aber trotzdem langsam unheimlich!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> beide. wir wollen hier ja keine gruppierung diskriminieren
> 
> fehlt nur noch ein rein weibliches pärchen. frei*willige* vor



Genau, es herrscht ja heutzutage 'eh kein gesundes Geschlechtsempfinden mehr, denn einer krabbelt über den anderen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du übertreibst zwar ein bisschen, wirst mir aber trotzdem langsam unheimlich!!!



Erkennst Du gerade die dunklen Seiten des wahltho?


----------



## Arachne (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir werden uns wohl wieder an dem bewussten Parkplatz am Rande von KH, ich meine neben einer Bushaltestelle, treffen.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre dort 10:00 Uhr als Treffpunkt.
> ...



Könnte schon etwas spät sein. Kompromiss: 09:30 Uhr Abfahrt mit dem Rad ab Parkplatz KH!?


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

hmm, sonntag hätte ich zwar ein auto, aber wenn wahltho schreibt ne lange tour....puh...dann ist das wohl nix für mich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, sonntag hätte ich zwar ein auto, aber wenn wahltho schreibt ne lange tour....puh...dann ist das wohl nix für mich.



Komm' ruhig mit es wird wirklich nicht sonderlich schnell werden (meine Gattin fährt auch mit) und wir werden eine ausgiebige Mittagspause machen. 

Du musst allerdings einrechnen, dass wir nicht vor abends zurück sein werden...


----------



## Maggo (23. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> sag mal dem christian b. (cheffe) nen schönen gruß von mir  komm sehr wahrscheinlich am samstag mal vorbei ...



machste denne mal richtig dampf wegen dem gabelholm? wprd ich auch machen.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komm' ruhig mit es wird wirklich nicht sonderlich schnell werden (meine Gattin fährt auch mit) und wir werden eine ausgiebige Mittagspause machen.
> 
> Du musst allerdings einrechnen, dass wir nicht vor abends zurück sein werden...



mal gucken, ich entscheide das dann kurzfristig am samstag. erstmal abwarten ob ich morgen schon vom bike falle   und gespannt bin ich wieviel schneller nun das vorderrad den bodenkontakt bergauf verliert


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, sonntag hätte ich zwar ein auto, aber wenn wahltho schreibt ne lange tour....puh...dann ist das wohl nix für mich.



Da mußt Du mitfahren Ralph. BK ist es Wert. Tolle Wege, ganz viele Spitzkehren, von der Landschaft und dem Klima Mediteran. Man glaubt in Italien zu sein. Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mir das nicht entgehen lassen, Du warst doch noch nie da !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mal gucken, ich entscheide das dann kurzfristig am samstag. erstmal abwarten ob ich morgen schon vom bike falle   und gespannt bin ich wieviel schneller nun das vorderrad den bodenkontakt bergauf verliert



Bergauf verliert das gar keine Kontakt, da ist alles viel zu flach. Bergab mußt Du schauen das Du keinen Kontakt verlierst 

Falls wir das Ganze zweimal fahren werden es etwas mehr wie 10km und 600hm  grad richtig für Dich


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Könnte schon etwas spät sein. Kompromiss: 09:30 Uhr Abfahrt mit dem Rad ab Parkplatz KH!?



Bei dem übelichen geplausche wäre dann der erste Stopp um 1100 auf der Gans


----------



## Maggo (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, sonntag hätte ich zwar ein auto, aber wenn wahltho schreibt ne lange tour....puh...dann ist das wohl nix für mich.



ohne schice, komm mit. ich will mich nicht so alleine fühlen.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> etwas mehr wie 10km und 600hm  grad richtig für Dich



du sack  immer auf die kleinen dicken.

denkst du heute an gimbi? schwätzen wegen italien?!


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ohne schice, komm mit. ich will mich nicht so alleine fühlen.



Ich werde Ihn morgen noch weiter bearbeiten 

Ralph schau Dir mal die Bilder an:



 

 

 

 




...und wir haben nur an schlechtesten Stellen Fotos gemacht, an den Guten sind wir nicht vom Bike abgestiegen


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ohne schice, komm mit. ich will mich nicht so alleine fühlen.



ich überlege ja, aber nur wenn dein federweg >10cm ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich werde Ihn morgen noch weiter bearbeiten
> 
> Ralph schau Dir mal die Bilder an:
> 
> ..und wir haben nur an schlechtesten Stellen Fotos gemacht, an den Guten sind wir nicht vom Bike abgestiegen



ich gucke....sieht gut aus, gibts da nen lift wo ich auf die anderen warten kann? weil wo es ständig bergab geht, muss ich ja auch erstmal dick berghoch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2007)

ei gude wie!

Der Maggo braucht (fast) nur noch ne Rolle  dann kann er mal probieren.
Die für mit Umwerfermontage sind "etwas" aufwändiger


----------



## Maggo (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich überlege ja, aber nur wenn dein federweg >10cm ist



ich habe federweg immer >=10cm. am sonntag werden es 15 sein, ich hab heut extra (hoffentlich) uphillfreundlichere reifchen gekauft.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei dann trag ich mich schon mal für die nachurlaubtour  ein



*willauch* 

bin aber noch nicht fertig mit nachlesen, falls ich was verpasst habe dann gehts halt nicht


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da mußt Du mitfahren Ralph. BK ist es Wert. Tolle Wege, ganz viele Spitzkehren, von der Landschaft und dem Klima Mediteran. Man glaubt in Italien zu sein. Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mir das nicht entgehen lassen, Du warst doch noch nie da !?


 
Ich hasse Spitzkehren 

komm aber auch nicht nach BH, wäre etwas weit


----------



## Arachne (23. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *willauch*
> 
> bin aber noch nicht fertig mit nachlesen, falls ich was verpasst habe dann gehts halt nicht



@Lugga:

1 Maggo
2 Carsten
3 RH
4 Hakan
5 Du
6 Gresi
7 ike

hast also `nen prima Grund mich abzulehnen!


----------



## Arachne (23. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hasse Spitzkehren
> 
> komm aber auch nicht nach BH, wäre etwas weit



Das könnte dort ein Problem werden! Alleine von der (lecker) Lemberghütte runter sind es 17...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Lugga:
> 
> 1 Maggo
> 2 Carsten
> ...




Wer ist Hakan?


Hör doch jetzt auf mit der Selbstgeiselung, wir können von mir aus auch zu siebt aber auf keinen Fall an nem Sonntag


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du sack  immer auf die kleinen dicken.
> 
> denkst du heute an gimbi? schwätzen wegen italien?!



Ich kann eute nich, mußte meiner Frau freigeben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2007)

Gabel Ã¼berprÃ¼fen kostet 95â¬ 

da kauf ich mir lieber ne Neue falls es jemals zum Neuaufbau kommt....oder ich fahr sie einfach so und bete das nix dran is  wenn sie nicht knackt sollte doch auch nix dran sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

O.K. ich weiß jetzt wer HaKaN ist 


dann darf der halt nicht mit oder wir stocken auf 10 auf und fahren das ganze in zwei Gruppen

1 Maggo
2 Carsten
3 RH
4 Hakan
5 Du
6 Gresi
7 ike
8 Fux
9 Nils
10 Katerchen

Wir müssen aber erstmal lebend dahin kommen  

Es gibt da am Frankenstein die ein oder andere Schlüsselstelle...frag mal HaKaN


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gabel überprüfen kostet 95
> 
> da kauf ich mir lieber ne Neue falls es jemals zum Neuaufbau kommt....oder ich fahr sie einfach so und bete das nix dran is  wenn sie nicht knackt sollte doch auch nix dran sein?!



Was willst de für die Gabel und den alten Rahmen haben, ich hab da jemanden der will sich nen Roller draus bauen


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

*Gerd sach was !*


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenn sie nicht knackt sollte doch auch nix dran sein?!


Würdest du dein Leben für 95  riskieren?


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hasse Spitzkehren
> 
> komm aber auch nicht nach BH, wäre etwas weit



Muddulernen dann macht Spaß


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> WÃ¼rdest du dein Leben fÃ¼r 95 â¬ riskieren?



Riskieren wir das nicht eh jeden Tag ohne was dafÃ¼r zu bekommen  wo is man denn heut noch sicher...

Andersrum gefragt: wÃ¼rdest du 95â¬ in eine alte Gabel investieren die (mMn) nicht hÃ¤lt was sie verspricht?
Oder lieber 300â¬ fÃ¼r was neues, besseres ausgeben...
Oder einfach kein Marathonfully mehr haben und sich das Geld sparen 

@ Lugga: ich glaube kaum das sich jemand dadraus noch was bauen will


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> O.K. ich weiß jetzt wer HaKaN ist
> 
> 
> dann darf der halt nicht mit oder wir stocken auf 10 auf und fahren das ganze in zwei Gruppen
> ...



hey, schon wieder auf mich..warum darf ich dann nicht mehr mit? ich sag ja . immer auf die kleinen dicken. und ich bitte doch diese namensverunglimfung zu unterlassen. danke


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Riskieren wir das nicht eh jeden Tag ohne was dafÃ¼r zu bekommen  wo is man denn heut noch sicher...
> 
> Andersrum gefragt: wÃ¼rdest du 95â¬ in eine alte Gabel investieren die (mMn) nicht hÃ¤lt was sie verspricht?
> Oder lieber 300â¬ fÃ¼r was neues, besseres ausgeben...
> ...



Doch der den ich kenne der baut was draus...der hats drauf...ist auch schon Ã¤lter als 65. Die Jungs ham schwer was auf dem Kasten 

also sag was de willst, scheint ja gÃ¼nstig zu werden...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hey, schon wieder auf mich..warum darf ich dann nicht mehr mit? ich sag ja . immer auf die kleinen dicken. und ich bitte doch diese namensverunglimfung zu unterlassen. danke



HKN Du warst halt grad da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> HKN Du warst halt grad da!



ei am besten bleibst du dann weg, weil du bist ja ständig da - so


----------



## Arachne (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Gerd sach was !*



 ...zu wenig?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir den Rahmen als Deko aufhängen, ich versteh aber immernoch nicht was man mit einem kaputten Rahmen will  wenn er ihn unbedingt will dann soll er mir ein Angebot machen das ich nicht ausschlagen kann 
Das die Gabel was hat glauch ich nicht, die war ja praktisch neu zu dem Zeitpunkt...
Sogar das Plastikrädchen an der Bremse ist noch heil


----------



## Arachne (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hey, schon wieder auf mich..warum darf ich dann nicht mehr mit? ich sag ja . immer auf die kleinen dicken. und ich bitte doch diese namensverunglimfung zu unterlassen. danke



Ich finde Hakan viel schöner als hkn (gegen was Du noch nicht protestiert hast). Wenn Du allerdings ernsthaft unzufrieden damit bist, nenne ich Dich natürlich sofort wieder hkn, habkeinnick und persönlich .....! Und?


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich finde Hakan viel schöner als hkn (gegen was Du noch nicht protestiert hast). Wenn Du allerdings ernsthaft unzufrieden damit bist, nenne ich Dich natürlich sofort wieder hkn, habkeinnick und persönlich .....! Und?



hkn ist die gebräuchliche abkürzung von meinem nick...aber hakan...nee, hkn oder habkeinnick ist prima.


----------



## Arachne (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hkn ist die gebräuchliche abkürzung von meinem nick...aber hakan...nee, hkn oder habkeinnick ist prima.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....  naaaaaguut  find ich zwar voll krass eh, aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Andersrum gefragt: würdest du 95 in eine alte Gabel investieren die (mMn) nicht hält was sie verspricht?
> Oder lieber 300 für was neues, besseres ausgeben...


Die 95  liegen im Bereich eines normalen Service, sind also im Verhältnis zu den normalen Betriebskosten nicht die Welt. Was Besseres als die Fox (auch wenn sie vielleicht nicht so toll wie ihr Ruf ist) für 300  zu finden halte ich für Utopie. Die Rebas fangen erst weiter oben an und ob die besser sind, sei mal dahin gestellt.



			
				Crazy Racer schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Gabel was hat glauch ich nicht, die war ja praktisch neu zu dem Zeitpunkt...


Naja, die ganze Kraft, die deinen Rahmen dermaßen verbogen hat, wurde zwischen dem Baum und dir aufgebaut und über das Alu-Schaftrohr der Gabel übertragen. Alu ist spröde und mag Verformungen gar nicht...  

Ich erinnere mich an das Jahr 2003, wo einem MB-Redaktuer beim Test eine Gabel am Schaftrohr bei 60 km/h weggebrochen ist. Hat ihn ein Auge und um ein Haar das Leben gekostet. Ich hab den Aufprall ja nicht gespürt, aber wegen 95  würd ich das Risiko nicht eigehen wollen. Das ist am falschen Ende gespart.



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Oder einfach kein Marathonfully mehr haben und sich das Geld sparen


Ich könnte ohne "Schnellhochbike" nicht leben, aber das ist Geschmackssache und das mußt du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Maggo (23. August 2007)

:kotz: konuslager :kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> :kotz: konuslager :kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...zu wenig?



Nö, aber grad ausreichend


----------



## Maggo (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



shimano naben.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> shimano naben.



am Rocky???



Geiler Spruch:

Vor den Downhill hat der Herr den Uphill gesetzt........der Sack!


----------



## Maggo (23. August 2007)

ja, am hr iss ne deore nabe verbaut. ich hab grad mal das spiel eingestellt, das ist nix schönes.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, am hr iss ne deore nabe verbaut. ich hab grad mal das spiel eingestellt, das ist nix schönes.



He die Kiste ist neu, darf das? Nils dreht durch wenn er das hört


----------



## Maggo (23. August 2007)

das darf. konuslager musst du ab und an mal einstellen, ich denke hier hat sich das jetzt etwas gesetzt, das komplette hinterrad hatte spiel. das einstellen ist etwas sachverstand und nen konusschlüssel vorausgesetzt nicht schwer aber fummelig, das ist nicht meine welt, ich steh auf drehstrom, dicke schrauben, amtliche monitore...........männersachen halt
die naben gehören ab und an gefettet, das sollte der nils berücksichtigen. der carsten war mal dabei als sich das hinterrad vom rachid im hinterbau verklemmt hat. schuld war, dass er nie danach geschaut hat sich immer nur wunderte dass das treten schwerer ging. selbst dran schuld kann man dann nur sagen. als nächstes gibts hier wieder ne industriegelagerte nabe.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

@Oldrizzo:
Wg. morgen ist doch alles klar? Falls ich Deine Ellenbogenschoner haben will, wieviel? Zumindet ungefähr, VHB. 


Kanns kaum noch abwarten, das macht riesig Spaß dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

N'abend,

hab' noch 'ne geile Runde mit allen Finessen um meinen Hausberg gedreht, war echt genial: Trails trocken, Wetter super - himmlisch


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend,
> 
> hab' noch 'ne geile Runde mit allen Finessen um meinen Hausberg gedreht, war echt genial: Trails trocken, Wetter super - himmlisch



Wetter ist richtig gut geworden, wollen wir hoffen das es so bleibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wetter ist richtig gut geworden, wollen wir hoffen das es so bleibt



Wir haben hier gerade wieder ein Gewitter


----------



## Frank (23. August 2007)

Na ... war heute zwei Stunden im Laden, eigentlich wollte ich heute nicht ar**** aber was solls.

Kater war wohl mal da heute ... aber Arkonis hab ich nicht gesehen.

Morgen wieder gute 4 Stunden hackeln *grummel* aber was macht man nicht alles und es macht ja auch Spaß!

Fahr ich nun am Samstag nach Kronenberg oder geh ich radeln? hm hm hm.

Schönen Abend allerseits.


----------



## Frank (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir haben hier gerade wieder ein Gewitter


 
Ist hier schon drüber gezogen, gab a bisserl Wind, 500 Tropfen Regen und nen bisserl Kawumm, aber nix ernstes.


----------



## Alberto68 (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir haben hier gerade wieder ein Gewitter



Just in Time grade nocht trocken nach hause gekommen aber man hat das gewitter deutlich kommen gesehen.  und fast den kater  am gimbi überrollt


----------



## Lucafabian (23. August 2007)

In Iseburg is noch trocken, ein paar dunkle Wölkchen am Himmel, aber trocken..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...  und fast den kater am gimbi überrollt



Ich glaub' fast, dass ich den heute auch noch am Staufen gesehen hab


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Oldrizzo:
> Wg. morgen ist doch alles klar? Falls ich Deine Ellenbogenschoner haben will, wieviel? Zumindet ungefähr, VHB.
> 
> 
> Kanns kaum noch abwarten, das macht riesig Spaß dort



alles klar wg. morgen. wegen des preises - k.a.... ich weiss gar nicht mehr, was ich bezahlt habe. schaun mer mal....  20, 30, 40  .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend,
> 
> hab' noch 'ne geile Runde mit allen Finessen um meinen Hausberg gedreht, war echt genial: Trails trocken, Wetter super - himmlisch



da hast du es aber grad noch rechtzeitig geschafft  

wo sind denn eigentlich die beiden zwiebel-zechpreller hin  

gn8


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da hast du es aber grad noch rechtzeitig geschafft
> 
> wo sind denn eigentlich die beiden zwiebel-zechpreller hin
> 
> gn8



warum zechpreller?


----------



## arkonis (23. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Na ... war heute zwei Stunden im Laden, eigentlich wollte ich heute nicht ar**** aber was solls.
> 
> Kater war wohl mal da heute ... aber Arkonis hab ich nicht gesehen.


 
morgen werde ich kommen, füll schonmal die Bomboms auf   heute war schönes wetter da hat ich nicht mehr lust gehabt ins auto zu steigen.

@Hkn hatte deine Sattelstütze 31,6 maß?  das ist nämlich mein problem.

das fully geht wieder, danke Autoschloßer  

Die konstruktion von Trek ist etwas seltsam, die Teile müssen exakt passend und mit den richtigen Drehmomenten montiert werden. Vom prinzip her recht simpel, die Reibung erfolgt zwischen der hartmetall beschichteten Hülse die im Rahmen eingeklebt wird und einer Achse die an den Hinterbau geschraubt wird. Die Buchsen dienen als Aufnahme des Hinterbaus und als Abdichtung damit kein dreck in Hülse kommt. 
Was trek aber nicht beachtet ist, das sich die Hülse im Rahmen befindet wo sich auch dunst und luftfeuchtigkeit bildet was zur folge hat das sich der hartmetallbelag von der Hülse ablöst, alu reagiert auch auf luftfeuchtigkeit.
Sehr deutlich habe ich es an dem Bereich der Hülse sehen können wo die Hülse im Rahmen frei liegt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die 95  liegen im Bereich eines normalen Service, sind also im Verhältnis zu den normalen Betriebskosten nicht die Welt. Was Besseres als die Fox (auch wenn sie vielleicht nicht so toll wie ihr Ruf ist) für 300  zu finden halte ich für Utopie. Die Rebas fangen erst weiter oben an und ob die besser sind, sei mal dahin gestellt.
> 
> *ok, 320  und ich (hab ja gesagt das es meine Meinung ist) finde die Reba Team vom Feder-/Fahrgefühl her besser als meine Fox (zumindest was ich bisher mit ner Reba Team gefahren bin*
> 
> ...



Zwischen Torque und XC lagen bei meiner Standart- Feldbergrunde (37,5km 800hm) ziemlich genau 4minuten (1:54h zu 1:58h) .... daher frage ich mich halt ob man so ein Bike wirklich braucht


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> @Hkn hatte deine Sattelstütze 31,6 maß?  das ist nämlich mein problem.
> 
> .



ja hat sie - FSA FR-200 Sattelstütze 31,6mm 350mm lang, 215g bei hibike unter hotdeals


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Zwischen Torque und XC lagen bei meiner Standart- Feldbergrunde (37,5km 800hm) ziemlich genau 4minuten (1:54h zu 1:58h) .... daher frage ich mich halt ob man so ein Bike wirklich braucht



ab ins bett mit dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2007)

@ arkonis: bin zwar nicht der hkn (find ich auch vieeeel besser als Hakan, davon gibts bei mir auf der A***** jede Menge), aber ja, Stützenmaß bei Canyon is 31,6mm  (steht zur Not auch auf der Page von denen)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ab ins bett mit dir



war noch unterwegs  und heut Nacht kommen meine Eltern ausm Urlaub, da musste noch hier und da bissi was gemacht werden in der Wohnung 
Morgen feil ich weiter am VA rum, und das alles nur für euch  Rollen gibts aber noch keine 

achso, ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher welcher Helm meine Aldischale ablösen soll,
Bell Ballistic , Giro Remedy und Specialized Deviant sind momentan in der engeren Auswahl , wobei ich glaube das der Bell am schlechtesten belüftet ist, dafür ist er aber auch am günstigsten (HiBike 120). Naja, mal schaun obs überhaupt sowas wird, weil dann brauch ich auch gleich noch nen neuen Rucksack wo ich ihn dran hängen kann  und dann wirds ja direkt richtig teuer...

Jetzt aber wirklich, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## caroka (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> warum zechpreller?



Nein, die Bedienung hatte vergessen Euch die Zwiebeln zu berechnen.  
Ich hab was gut bei Euch.  
Jetzt musst Du mir aus der Hand fressen.


----------



## caroka (23. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> war noch unterwegs  und heut Nacht kommen meine Eltern ausm Urlaub, da musste noch hier und da bissi was gemacht werden in der Wohnung
> Morgen feil ich weiter am VA rum, und das alles nur für euch  Rollen gibts aber noch keine
> 
> Jetzt aber wirklich, gute Nacht ihr Leutz



GN8 Kresi


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, die Bedienung hatte vergessen Euch die Zwiebeln zu berechnen.
> Ich hab was gut bei Euch.
> Jetzt musst Du mir aus der Hand fressen.



*lach* danke vielmals...kriegste am sonntag 

EDIT: ups oder fährste nicht mit?


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Jetzt aber wirklich, gute Nacht ihr Leutz



GN8 CR


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## caroka (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* danke vielmals...kriegste am sonntag
> 
> EDIT: ups oder fährste nicht mit?



Doch, Ratte nimmt mich mit.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> und fast den kater  am gimbi überrollt


Dafür reicht dein Federweg aber nicht aus.


----------



## arkonis (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja hat sie - FSA FR-200 Sattelstütze 31,6mm 350mm lang, 215g bei hibike unter hotdeals


 
das ist aber keine teleskopsatellstütze ich meinte  swoas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. August 2007)

Ich geh auch ma in die Koje. 

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh auch ma in die Koje.
> 
> GN8



GN8 Caro - Wie geht es denn Deiner Oma?


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Doch, Ratte nimmt mich mit.



cool da freu ich mich, auch wenn wir nicht in der selben gruppe fahren


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh auch ma in die Koje.
> 
> GN8



GN8 caro


----------



## habkeinnick (23. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> das ist aber keine teleskopsatellstütze ich meinte  swoas



ok das ist natürlich was anderes. aber kauf dir entweder was richtiges (siehe wahltho/fuel) oder lass es und nutz die klammer


----------



## arkonis (23. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok das ist natürlich was anderes. aber kauf dir entweder was richtiges (siehe wahltho/fuel) oder lass es und nutz die klammer


 
schlecht soll die gar nicht sein, ein wenig schwerer, aber so wird der Rahmen nicht beschädigt & positionierung ist einfacher.
Diese hydraulichen Teile kommen mir nicht ans bike  , da ist zuviel technik drin.


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> das ist aber keine teleskopsatellstütze ich meinte  swoas



Mal ne ketzerische Frage, warum brauch man sowas  Ich meine vorm Trail Sattel runter geht easy und nach dem Trail kurz anhalten, Schnellspanner auf, Sattel rauf bis zur Markierung, Spanner zu und Abfahrt dauert nicht mal 30 sec und kann auch nichts kaputt gehen ..... Oder bist du immer auf der Flucht


----------



## arkonis (23. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal ne ketzerische Frage, warum brauch man sowas  Ich meine vorm Trail Sattel runter geht easy und nach dem Trail kurz anhalten, Schnellspanner auf, Sattel rauf bis zur Markierung, Spanner zu und Abfahrt dauert nicht mal 30 sec und kann auch nichts kaputt gehen ..... Oder bist du immer auf der Flucht


 
ich habe keinen Schnellspanner  weil die Stange immer durchgerutscht ist, außerdem läst sich die Stange auch nur maximal um 12 cm im rahmen versenken.


----------



## Maggo (24. August 2007)

an meinem spezi sinds gerade mal 7cm. ich finde das reciht aus wenn mans nicht übertreibt. jedenfalls versteh ich auch nicht ganz warum du dir so ein moppedd ans beik machen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (24. August 2007)

Guude,
jetzt weiss ich auch, warum ich vorhin 'athmosphärisch' etwas unterbelichtet war. Ich hatte seit ca. 11:00 bis eben nicht mehr in diese Kinderstube schauen können. Aber hier wird mer ja schnell wieder erwachsen .



wahltho schrieb:


> Hoffentlich, ich vermisse schon die Sicht auf Deinen knackigen *****


 Wobei mansches hier in de Kinnerstubb ned juchendfrei war; und sowas um 13:41 Uhr, wenn die Kinner von de Schul hamkemme, tse tse tse....

Angenehme Nachtruhe allerseits.


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> (find ich auch vieeeel besser als Hakan, davon gibts bei mir auf der A***** jede Menge)



Naja, diesen Vorzug genieße ich halt nicht...   Aber, ich sagte ja schon, ok, ok, ...


----------



## Zilli (24. August 2007)

Bin nun mit meinem Posting #24 auf Platz 38 hier....... isch komme !


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Bin nun mit meinem Posting #24 auf Platz 38 hier....... isch komme !



Uuuuh, dann nehm` ich ma die Beine - äh, die Finger in die Hand - oder so...


----------



## habkeinnick (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Uuuuh, dann nehm` ich ma die Beine - äh, die Finger in die Hand - oder so...



pah, du als die super nr.1 - da kannst du dich ca. noch 1-1,5 tage  zurücklehnen


----------



## habkeinnick (24. August 2007)

ich glaub ich pack jetzt schon mal die sachen für morgen zusammen. kann ich einpaar minuten länger schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> pah, du als die super nr.1 - da kannst du dich ca. noch 1-1,5 tage  zurücklehnen



zum Glück muß ich morgen nochmal a*******!


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

Irgendwie war Gimbi so ähnlich, wie die Hofheim-Touren: super angenehme Gesellschaft!!


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

@Hersch: Schön, dass es mal funktioniert!!


----------



## habkeinnick (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwie war Gimbi so ähnlich, wie die Hofheim-Touren: super angenehme Gesellschaft!!



*lach* ich war ja auch nicht an deinem tisch  

ich sag mal GN8


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hersch: Schön, dass es mal funktioniert!!



Ich hab mal wieder mit Kündigung gedroht


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* ich war ja auch nicht an deinem tisch
> 
> ich sag mal GN8



 Gute Nacht! Ich sollte auch ins Bett...


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder mit Kündigung gedroht



 Hoffentlich hält das mal etwas länger...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hält das mal etwas länger...



Wir werden sehen 
Ich geh mal........................schnarchen. GNacht


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen
> Ich geh mal........................schnarchen. GNacht



Gute Nacht!


----------



## Google (24. August 2007)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Just in Time grade nocht trocken nach hause gekommen aber man hat das gewitter deutlich kommen gesehen.  und fast den kater  am gimbi überrollt



ach du warst das, der da so schnell durchgeheizt kam. wer war denn der 2. schnelle ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

morsche ...


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

thomas, warum kommst du eigentlich nicht zum dimb-treff am gimbi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool da freu ich mich, auch wenn wir nicht in der selben gruppe fahren



Keine Sorge hkn, mit meiner Gattin kann man super konversieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> thomas, warum kommst du eigentlich nicht zum dimb-treff am gimbi



Hi Michael,

a) wusste ich nicht, dass gestern Euer Stammtisch ist
b) bin ich kein DIMBus
c) hat meine Gattin gestern abend mal ausnahmsweise nicht gearbeitet


----------



## Frank (24. August 2007)

Morsche zusamme. 

Freitag! Goddamn und bis 20:00 hackeln  Aber morgen gehts nach Kronenberg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Moin Frank,

so ich mach mal los nach FRA...

... bis später


----------



## caroka (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 Caro - Wie geht es denn Deiner Oma?



Der geht es zumindest nicht schlecht. Ich war gestern aber nicht mehr dort, da sie gestern schon zweimal Besuch hatte. Ich besuche sie heute Vormittag. Gestern bin ich dann  nur nochmal Kaffeetrinken gefahren.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Keine Sorge hkn, mit meiner Gattin kann man super konversieren


Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. August 2007)

Oh........ganz vergessen.

*Guten Morgen Plauscher*


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> a) wusste ich nicht, dass gestern Euer Stammtisch ist
> b) bin ich kein DIMBus
> c) hat meine Gattin gestern abend mal ausnahmsweise nicht gearbeitet



a) http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3965032&postcount=82
b) muß man nicht unbedingt, ist natürlich gern gesehen  
c) kann man auch mitbringen, mach ich auch meistens


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

Morgen

habt Ihrs gestern während ich die Kiddies gehütet hab wieder richtig krachen lassen ??

Hab ich das richtig verstanden das der Hakan äh HKN der Caro Zwiebeln mit nach BAd Kreuznach bringt 


@HKN und Oldrizzo: wir wollten uns doch um 10 auf der Raststätte treffen?


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> habt Ihrs gestern während ich die Kiddies gehütet hab wieder richtig krachen lassen ??
> 
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden das der Hakan äh HKN der Caro Zwiebeln mit nach BAd Kreuznach bringt



genau so ist es  
aber du fährst ja lieber im felsenmeer rum


----------



## Google (24. August 2007)

Moin Plauscher, moin caroka  

Und jetzt bitte keine dummen Bemerkungen


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau so ist es
> aber du fährst ja lieber im felsenmeer rum



Bad Kreuznach war ich doch schon so oft, und außer der ersten der zwei anspruchsvollen Spitzkehren vom Roten Fels runter krieg ich da alles hin. Spitzkehrenfahren klappt also einigermaßen. Mir fehlt da die Herausforderung, im Odenwald hab ich die und es ist nicht soweit weg.

Trotzdem find ich BK extragenial und ich werd da auch wieder mit Euch hinfahren. Diesmal kom ich aber nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bad Kreuznach war ich doch schon so oft, und außer der ersten der zwei anspruchsvollen Spitzkehren vom Roten Fels runter krieg ich da alles hin. Spitzkehrenfahren klappt also einigermaßen. Mir fehlt da die Herausforderung, im Odenwald hab ich die und es ist nicht soweit weg.
> 
> Trotzdem find ich BK extragenial und ich werd da auch wieder mit Euch hinfahren. Diesmal kom ich aber nicht mit



Kann ich nachvollziehen. 

Kommst Du zum Museeumsuferfest?


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2007)

Gruezi aus der Schweiz





ich glaub ich schlaf noch etwas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bad Kreuznach war ich doch schon so oft, ... Mir fehlt da die Herausforderung, ...




Hast gehört Gerd, dem Lugga ist Kreuznach schon nicht mehr anspruchsvoll genug


----------



## habkeinnick (24. August 2007)

morsche ihr plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

mahlzeit hkn 

Sorry hab gerade den Mund voll mit 'nem halben Mettbrötchen


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann ich nachvollziehen.
> 
> Kommst Du zum Museeumsuferfest?



Geb mal bekannt wann Du hingehst, wenns klappt würd ich mit Gefolge kommen. Museumsuferfest ist mein Lieblingsfest.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast gehört Gerd, dem Lugga ist Kreuznach schon nicht mehr anspruchsvoll genug



Hier wird ja mit vollem Mund gehetzt. Aber Du hast recht, da fahr ich nicht mehr wegen ner Herausforderung hin. Bei meinen ersten Besuchen war das anders, da ich aber nicht lernresistent bin...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morsche ihr plauscher



Morsche Moppelsche


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gruezi aus der Schweiz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach fer die Schweiz en wunnerschene gude morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..., da ich aber nicht lernresistent bin...



Ist schon klar Atze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist schon klar Atze...


----------



## Maggo (24. August 2007)

wieso zum henker bin ich heut mit dem rad hierhergefahrén??? kann mir das bitte mal einer verraten, ab niederhöchstadt hats gepisst wie aus eimern.


----------



## arkonis (24. August 2007)

bei mir  ist schönstes wetter


----------



## Frank (24. August 2007)

Im IPH ist Sonne pur und das schon seit ner Stunde?

Bist wohl durch eine atmosphärische Störung in einem Paralleluniversum gefahren und hast die korrekte Wurmlochabzweigung verpaßt


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

In Iseborsch hats auch mal korz gereschned

ewe is awer besser


----------



## Maggo (24. August 2007)

geregnet hats nur kurz, dafür aber heftig. dann war die strasse nass und die schutzbleche @home


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Im IPH ist Sonne pur und das schon seit ner Stunde?
> 
> Bist wohl durch eine atmosphärische Störung in einem Paralleluniversum gefahren und hast die korrekte Wurmlochabzweigung verpaßt



das scheint mir sehr plausibel zu sein  

wo de maggo fährt, schiffts  

@maggo : willste dir das mit kh am sonntach net noch mal überlegen ... allen anderen zu liebe


----------



## arkonis (24. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Im IPH ist Sonne pur und das schon seit ner Stunde?
> 
> Bist wohl durch eine atmosphärische Störung in einem Paralleluniversum gefahren und hast die korrekte Wurmlochabzweigung verpaßt


 
strahlend blauer Himmel, bin aber auch erst seit einer stunde wach


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... die schutzbleche @home



fataler fehler  
hab auf meiner stadtschlampe ganzjährig die schutzbleche drauf. hierzulande weiß man nämlich nie, wie das wetter ein paar minuten später ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das scheint mir sehr plausibel zu sein
> 
> wo de maggo fährt, schiffts
> 
> @maggo : willste dir das mit kh am sonntach net noch mal überlegen ... allen anderen zu liebe



ne, an regen iss normalerweise der nils schuld, oder der zilli, der hat nämlich immer wasserdichte socken an. ich bin unschuldig und komme mit nach kh.


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

de zilli fährt ja auch ans meer. das passt dann scho  

so schönes wetter, da mach ich mich doch wahrscheinlich in gut 4 stunden ab in den taunus


----------



## Alberto68 (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach du warst das, der da so schnell durchgeheizt kam. wer war denn der 2. schnelle ?



Moin Fux,

sorry das wir da so Durchgeflogen sind, normal nicht unser Ding, aber das Gewitter war uns auf den Fersen. Der 2. Schnelle Guter Freund von mir will am nächsten Di. auch mal mitkommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wieso zum henker bin ich heut mit dem rad hierhergefahrén??? kann mir das bitte mal einer verraten, ab niederhöchstadt hats gepisst wie aus eimern.



Hähh, g**lstes Wetter in FRA


----------



## Maggo (24. August 2007)

ich brauch ne andere route.


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

zur falschen zeit am falschen ort ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal ne ketzerische Frage, warum brauch man sowas  Ich meine vorm Trail Sattel runter geht easy und nach dem Trail kurz anhalten, Schnellspanner auf, Sattel rauf bis zur Markierung, Spanner zu und Abfahrt dauert nicht mal 30 sec und kann auch nichts kaputt gehen ..... Oder bist du immer auf der Flucht



Ahh - wieder mal die Diskussion über den Nutzen einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze. Haben wir inzwischen hier auch schon alle paar Wochen, das letzte Mal glaube ich mit Lugga 

Ok, also nochmal :

Ich möchte die absenkbare Sattelstütze (Maverick Speedball Remote mit Hebel am Lenker) an meinem Helius FR nicht mehr missen:
1. Man senkt deutlich öfter ab, weil man eben nicht immer anhalten muss. Das erhöht die Sicherheit signifikant.
2. Du kannst auf bestimmten Trails, wo es mal runter und dann wieder rauf geht, Beispiel Ho-Chi-Minh-Trail in KH, zwischendurch einfach mal kurz absenken und dann sofort wieder raufmachen um reintreten zu können.

Fazit: Absolut genial


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 2. Du kannst auf bestimmten Trails, wo es mal runter und dann wieder rauf geht, Beispiel Ho-Chi-Minh-Trail in KH, zwischendurch einfach mal kurz absenken und dann sofort wieder raufmachen um reintreten zu können.



werden wir das übermorgen live bewundern können ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> *Diese hydraulichen Teile *kommen mir nicht ans bike  , da ist zuviel technik drin.



Redest Du gerade von Scheibenbremsen, oder was? 

Absenkbare Sattelstützen basieren auf normalen Federn oder Gasdruckfedern 

Vielleicht solltest Du nochmal generell übers Biken nachdenken, denn am Bike ist eigentlich überall Technik


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 1. Man senkt deutlich öfter ab, weil man eben nicht immer anhalten muss. Das erhöht die Sicherheit signifikant.
> 2. Du kannst auf bestimmten Trails, wo es mal runter und dann wieder rauf geht, Beispiel Ho-Chi-Minh-Trail in KH, zwischendurch einfach mal kurz absenken und dann sofort wieder raufmachen um reintreten zu können.
> 
> Fazit: Absolut genial


 
Hmmm klingt einleuchtend ..... Bei mir ging es bis jetzt meistens raaaauuuuuufffffffff und dann rruuuuunnnnnnttterrrrrrrrr oder wahlweise umgekehrt  
Aber vom System her finde ich die Maverick glaube ich mit am besten. Stört der Hebel nicht beim tragen ...... hmmmmm....hhmmmmmm
Lass es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen und werde evtl. meinen LBD mal nach einem Testmuster fragen. Das Teil kostet in der Schweiz rund CHF 349 (EUR ~210)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> werden wir das übermorgen live bewundern können ?



Wahrscheinlich werde ich mit dem FR kommen - dann ja


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du nochmal generell übers Biken nachdenken, denn am Bike ist eigentlich überall Technik


 
Singlespeed ohne Bremsen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber vom System her finde ich die Maverick glaube ich mit am besten. Stört der Hebel nicht beim tragen ......



Die Maverick Speedball soll auch erheblich besser verarbeitet sein, als die Gravity Descender/Dropper.

Ich selbst habe die Maverick Speedball Remote und bin damit wie gesagt sehr zufrieden.

Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass m.E. nur die Remote Variante, also die mit dem kleinen Hebel am Lenker Sinn macht, denn nur dann kannst Du wirklich jederzeit absenken und wieder rauf machen ohne die Hände vom Lenker zu nehmen. Da stört dann auch nichts beim Tragen


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

räder sind nicht fürs tragen gebaut


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> räder sind nicht fürs tragen gebaut


 
aber, aber es gibt doch Radwandern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> räder sind nicht fürs tragen gebaut



Lass' mich raten: Du warst noch nicht mit dem Bike in den Alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so schönes wetter, da mach ich mich doch wahrscheinlich in gut 4 stunden ab in den taunus


Wo willst´n hin?


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lass' mich raten: Du warst noch nicht mit dem Bike in den Alpen


 
Durfte meins letztens ne Stunde durch ein Hochmoor schleppen


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lass' mich raten: Du warst noch nicht mit dem Bike in den Alpen



doch, im kleinwalsertal ... da lag aber noch fett schnee in den höhenlagen und zum berühmten schrofenpass kamen wir erst gar nicht ...



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wo willst´n hin?



mal was anderes als judenkopf   am rossert war ich schon lange nicht mehr ...  
eigentlich so richtung feldi ... ab ca. 13.00 uhr vielleicht ... kimmste mit ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so schönes wetter, da mach ich mich doch wahrscheinlich in gut 4 stunden ab in den taunus



Ich auf jeden Fall auch noch, aber X + 4h ist etwas zu früh


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich auf jeden Fall auch noch, aber X + 4h ist etwas zu früh



will halt spätestens um fünfe wieder zurück sein ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mal was anderes als judenkopf   am rossert war ich schon lange nicht mehr ...
> eigentlich so richtung feldi ... ab ca. 13.00 uhr vielleicht ... kimmste mit ?


Bin zwar versucht, werde aber leider nach dem Garten meiner Chefin in Mainz schauen müssen und das als dringend nötige GA-Runde nutzen. Ist auch nicht schlecht so entspannt am Main lang, kann sich aber mit Feldi-Trails natürlich nicht messen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wieso zum henker bin ich heut mit dem rad hierhergefahrén??? kann mir das bitte mal einer verraten, ab niederhöchstadt hats gepisst wie aus eimern.



Guten Morgen, 

bei mir war heute schönstes Wetter!  

Ok, man hätte vielleicht auch aktiv registrieren und sich vor der Fahrt verinnerlichen sollen, dass es letzte Nacht/letzten Abend mal kräftig geregnet hat.  Da es gestern Abend aber so nett war, ich mich ebenso fühlte, bin ich halt direkt gefahren.  Alsbald ging dann gar nichts mehr...  Mußte anhalten und meinen blauen, der kaum mehr als solcher zu erkennen war, zumindest an den Technik-Stellen grob von der neuen Farbe befreien. Die Kette war nur noch als brauner Keilriemen erkennbar...  

Das Wetter ist jetzt aber trotzdem toll!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Mahlzeit Gerd 





... ich geh' gleich schon Mittagessen


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Gerd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habs gleich hinner mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. August 2007)

ich nicht, ich freu mich aber auf sonntag!


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok, man hätte vielleicht auch aktiv registrieren und sich vor der Fahrt verinnerlichen sollen, dass es letzte Nacht/letzten Abend mal kräftig geregnet hat.  Da es gestern Abend aber so nett war, ich mich ebenso fühlte, bin ich halt direkt gefahren.  Alsbald ging dann gar nichts mehr...  Mußte anhalten und meinen blauen, der kaum mehr als solcher zu erkennen war, zumindest an den Technik-Stellen grob von der neuen Farbe befreien. Die Kette war nur noch als brauner Keilriemen erkennbar...



was will uns der autor damit sagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich habs gleich hinner mir



Erst die mittägliche Essensaufnahme oder bereits das, was Du gegessen hast


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was will uns der autor damit sagen



Er ist wieder mal durch den Matsch gefahren


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was will uns der autor damit sagen





wahltho schrieb:


> Er ist wieder mal durch den Matsch gefahren



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass mein Rädchen vorher schon mal so schwer war...


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass mein Rädchen vorher schon mal so schwer war...



wahrscheinlich immer noch leichter als meins  

nix los ... geh ich mal radfahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix los ... geh ich mal radfahrn



Viel Spass


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich immer noch leichter als meins
> 
> nix los ... geh ich mal radfahrn



Puste mal das Feld zwischen Diedenbergen und Delkenheim trocken! 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

@Gerd: Könntest Du mir bitte nochmal den Garmin-Track von Eurer letzten KH-Tour schicken? - Danke!

@ALL KH-Sonntags-Tour-Teilnehmer: Auf welche Zeit in KH haben wir uns jetzt eigentlich geeinigt?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @ALL KH-Sonntags-Tour-Teilnehmer: Auf welche Zeit in KH haben wir uns jetzt eigentlich geeinigt?



8.00 Türmchen für den 1. Plausch
9.30 Tourbeginn in BKH


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. August 2007)

Ach.....................

EIGUDE Maggo und Thomas


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. August 2007)

MOIN Lydischer Spinner


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. August 2007)

Tschulligung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 8.00 Türmchen für den 1. Plausch
> 9.30 Tourbeginn in BKH



Hmm, also realistisch 10:00 Uhr Start in KH


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

@RH: Hab`s eben erst gelesen, (  ) hatte zuerst `nen Kollegen un dann s`Azubinchen da...


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hmm, also realistisch 10:00 Uhr Start in KH


Mal ne Frage zu eueren Abkürzungen steht BKH und KH beides für Bad Kreuznach ?????

S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu eueren Abkürzungen steht BKH und KH beides für Bad Kreuznach ?????.



Ich schätze schon, benutze selbst aber hier nur das KFZ-Kennzeichen "KH".


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> .... un dann s`Azubinchen da...



Für was denn bitte?


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für was denn bitte?



zur Motivation natürlich!  Unser Chef kann das nur andersrum!!!


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Könntest Du mir bitte nochmal den Garmin-Track von Eurer letzten KH-Tour schicken? - Danke!
> 
> @ALL KH-Sonntags-Tour-Teilnehmer: Auf welche Zeit in KH haben wir uns jetzt eigentlich geeinigt?



erledigt.

Ich glaube nicht, dass es bis zum Start zehn wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es bis zum Start zehn wird.



Nö,...





... das wird's schon, bis die Letzten eingetrudelt sind 



P.S: Danke für den Track


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> ... das wird's schon, bis die Letzten eingetrudelt sind
> ...



planst Du jetzt schon erst um viertel vor zehn einzutrudeln? Wenn ja, würde ich mir mehr Zeit lassen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> planst Du jetzt schon erst um viertel vor zehn einzutrudeln? Wenn ja, würde ich mir mehr Zeit lassen...



Sagen wir mal so, wenn 09:30 Uhr der Starttermin ist, werde ich selbstverständlich pünktlich dasein (Jungfrau Aszendent Junfrau eben  ).

Ich hätte 10:00 Uhr als Starttermin an einem Sonntagmorgen aber deutlich relaxter gefunden.

Retrograd gerechent wird es mit Fahrräder zusammenbauen, Anreise, Fahrräder verladen, Sachen packen, Frühstücken, Anziehen doch recht früh fürs Aufstehen


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> bei mir war heute schönstes Wetter!
> 
> ...


 
Ungefähr so 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3997606#post3997606


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, wenn 09:30 Uhr der Starttermin ist, werde ich selbstverständlich pünktlich dasein (Jungfrau Aszendent Junfrau eben  ).
> 
> Ich hätte 10:00 Uhr als Starttermin an einem Sonntagmorgen aber deutlich relaxter gefunden.
> 
> Retrograd gerechent wird es mit Fahrräder zusammenbauen, Anreise, Fahrräder verladen, Sachen packen, Frühstücken, Anziehen doch recht früh fürs Aufstehen


Langschläfer!  

Ich denke schon, daß 9:30 Losrollen in KH realistisch ist. um 8 treffen wir uns am Türmchen und verteilen uns rationell und energiesparend   auf die Autos. Da kommen wir dann etwa 8:15 los. Bei den leeren Autobahnen sind wir sicher vor 9 in KH und selbst mit Räder ausladen, ggf. Umziehen und Begrüßungsplausch sollte 9:30 kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ungefähr so
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3997606#post3997606



auch hübsch,  es war aber trotzdem nochmal deutlich mehr!  Es lag auch stabilisierendes Stroh herum, welches mit eingebaut wurde. Bei den Reifen waren keine Stollen mehr zu erkennen. An der Seite sahen sie aus, als wären sie gar nicht rund, sondern eckig mit sehr hohen Seitenwänden...

Hab` mich auch schon geärgert keine Kamera dabei gehabt zu haben!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, daß 9:30 Losrollen in KH realistisch ist. um 8 treffen wir uns am Türmchen



Wir (Gattin und ich) werden direkt nach KH fahren. Mein Bolzmann ist mit zwei Personen + 2 Bikes auf der Rücksitzbank für weitere Mittransporte 'eh nicht geeignet 

Ich plane 08:30 Abfahrt in Fischbach, dann sollte wir so gegen 09:15 Uhr in KH sein


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, wenn 09:30 Uhr der Starttermin ist, werde ich selbstverständlich pünktlich dasein (Jungfrau Aszendent Junfrau eben  ).
> 
> Ich hätte 10:00 Uhr als Starttermin an einem Sonntagmorgen aber deutlich relaxter gefunden.
> 
> Retrograd gerechent wird es mit Fahrräder zusammenbauen, Anreise, Fahrräder verladen, Sachen packen, Frühstücken, Anziehen doch recht früh fürs Aufstehen





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Langschläfer!
> 
> Ich denke schon, daß 9:30 Losrollen in KH realistisch ist. um 8 treffen wir uns am Türmchen und verteilen uns rationell und energiesparend   auf die Autos. Da kommen wir dann etwa 8:15 los. Bei den leeren Autobahnen sind wir sicher vor 9 in KH und selbst mit Räder ausladen, ggf. Umziehen und Begrüßungsplausch sollte 9:30 kein Problem sein.



Ich finde das alles auch ziemlich früh, füge mich aber meiner Vorfreude!


----------



## Maggo (24. August 2007)

stell dich nicht so an, wann hol ich dich eigentlich ab??


----------



## caroka (24. August 2007)

@Lugga

Antwort bei den Wölfen. Wit teflonieren uns zusammen.


----------



## fUEL (24. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Langschläfer!
> 
> Ich denke schon, daß 9:30 Losrollen in KH realistisch ist. um 8 treffen wir uns am Türmchen und verteilen uns rationell und energiesparend  auf die Autos. Da kommen wir dann etwa 8:15 los. Bei den leeren Autobahnen sind wir sicher vor 9 in KH und selbst mit Räder ausladen, ggf. Umziehen und Begrüßungsplausch sollte 9:30 kein Problem sein.


 

Normalerweise muß der Gerd erst noch ne neue Decke aufziehen und der Maggo nen Platten reparieren......... 

Aber solange mein Schwager nicht dabei ist wird die Abfahrt relativ ungefährdet sein, der käme dann um 1010 müsste sich noch informieren, ob andere eine Jacke mitnehmen und ob er auch ne Regenhose braucht und wär dann um 1043 fetig und würde fragen ob es denn endlich losginge......   

am ersten wirklichen Berg würd er sich vehement den Trail runterstürzen, um dann im Uphill mit überdrehtem Puls und Muskelkrämpfen wie beatleontheback nach Luft zu hächeln.

Aber er is en liebe kerl....und hat sich an den Spitzkehren wacker geschlagen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich finde das alles auch ziemlich früh, füge mich aber meiner Vorfreude!



Wenn wir 9.30 losfahren, müssen wir nicht so schnell....................


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Normalerweise muß der Gerd erst noch ne neue Decke aufziehen .......
> .....



Stimmt, da hast Du mir lieberweise mit dem Schwalbe Reifenfluid ausgeholfen!  Neuer UST-Reifen auf Bontrager-Felge war auch ziemlich gemein...


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wenn wir 9.30 losfahren, müssen wir nicht so schnell....................



Ja, ja, ja, ...


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stell dich nicht so an, wann hol ich dich eigentlich ab??



Lohnt das, wenn wir noch gar nicht wissen, wie wir uns genau aufteilen? Oder möchtest Du auf jeden Fall selbst fahren?

Bei ja/ja spätestens zehn vor acht bei mir. 

Bei nein/nein um acht am Türmchen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. August 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ Maggo & hkn: Wenn ihr Rollen habt, könntet ihr montieren  Falls ihr keine habt  wovon ich ausgehe, halt noch nicht  
Muss dann halt noch entsprechend ans Bike angepasst werden, das ist aber nur ne Sache von ~20mins (muss ja Kurbel und Lager raus usw)


----------



## Maggo (24. August 2007)

@gerd: ich geh davon aus, dass ich selbst fahren werde.
@sebastian: klaro hab ich noch keine rolle! wo krieg ich sowas her?


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

so, bin wieder da.
spaß hatte ich nur bedingt, da ich mit meinem fully losgezogen bin und dort ja die hinterradbremse nach einem simplen bremsbelagswechsel kaum noch druckpunkt hatte.
da ich aber alleine unterwegs war, hab ich die chance mal wieder genutzt und bin annersrum gefahren : ergo hauptaugenmerk auf uphill, da brauchts auch keine bremse für  
also zuerst den romberg vorggeknöpft (einmal mußte ich wegen so nem doofen kleinen stein absteigen  , konnte aber irgendwie trotzdem an gleicher stelle wieder anfahren  ), dann rüber zum tillmannsweg und von unten den fuxsteintrail hoch. hier war es ziemlich feucht, so dass ich mehrfach absteigen musste  , aber tendenziell fahrbar und ziemlich weit unten hab ich noch einen weiteren uphill entdeckt, den man sonst von oben kommend gar nicht wahr nimmt ...
dann bin ich das flowige zwischenstück des reichenbachtrails runter und hab wieder feststellen müssen, dass es ohne druckpunkt hinten irgendwie nicht vernünftig geht ...
also kurzum straße runter zu hibike. wurde erst vertröstet, da heiko grad in mittagspause war. aber als er dann kam, hat er meinen druckpunkt wiedergefunden   

so, nun werde ich morgen vielleicht noch mal spitzkehren mit dem einholmigem testen und dann damit nach kh kommen ...


----------



## fUEL (24. August 2007)

Was zum angugge :


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... mit dem eingabligem testen und dann damit nach kh kommen ...



whow, hast Du auch ein zweigabeliges?!


----------



## fUEL (24. August 2007)

noch 1 pic:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was zum angugge :
> ...



hübsch!  Schon gefahren?


----------



## fUEL (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hübsch!  Schon gefahren?


 

800m und es is noch heile.........


----------



## fUEL (24. August 2007)

wiegt satte 500 g mehr der Rahmen als der topfuel
Sattelstütze wird noch ausgetauscht, Pussyschnellspanner fehlt noch ( komische Größe) Hörnchen kommen ab, braucht man eh nur für extrem lange uphills wie bei alpen x zum Ausruhen.

Tuningpotential in bezug auf Gewicht is da nicht mehr viel, wenn die Sachen gemacht sind.
möglich noch:
leichtere Reifen 
Tubeless ready 
Dura ace Cassette statt xtr 
kleineres goßes Blatt kleineres mittleres Blatt und kein kleines.

leichterer Sattel

als letztes Starrgabel....

Dann kommt man wohl schon gut unter die 10 kg.


----------



## fUEL (24. August 2007)

@ Uwe:

Soll ich Dir Sonntach schon mal die Laufräder mitbringen???

Ich hab schon die Scheiben runter geschraubt und die Gummis abgenommen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. August 2007)

@ Maggo: kA wo man dreifach Rollen bekommt  meine ist made by me, hab ich aber n ganzen Tag für gebraucht  wenn ich am WE dazu komm (also eher nicht  ) mach ich mir mal nen Plan, wenn ich dann Montag wieder wenig zu tun hab schau ich mal was sich da machen lässt 

2.-fach Rollen gibts überall, aber auch da schau ich mal ob was geht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wenn wir 9.30 losfahren, müssen wir nicht so schnell....................



Ich glaube, dass das nicht den geringsten Einfluss haben wird...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was zum angugge :



Sieht fesch aus


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> whow, hast Du auch ein zweigabeliges?!



du etwa nicht ?   

meinte natürlich einholmig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, bin wieder da.
> spaß hatte ich nur bedingt, ...



Bin auch wieder da, hatte voll den Spass ohne Einschränkugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> als letztes Starrgabel....
> 
> Dann kommt man wohl schon gut unter die 10 kg.



das wär doch mal ein neuer trend. vorne nix und hinten 200 mm oder so  

schickes bike  
kann mich aber wohl nie an die merkwürdige optik der gabel gewöhnen ...


----------



## fUEL (24. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das wär doch mal ein neuer trend. vorne nix und hinten 200 mm oder so
> 
> schickes bike
> kann mich aber wohl nie an die merkwürdige optik der gabel gewöhnen ...


 

Danke 

Die Gabel funktioniert aber wirklich gut, so soft und geschmeidig wie keine andere.

( bis auf den Totalausfall wg des Montagefehlers kann ich nur Positives berichten)

Fahr einfach mal - das Ding macht spaß!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Die Gabel funktioniert aber wirklich gut, so soft und geschmeidig wie keine andere.
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike,
Felsenmeer aber bitte mit FR und Schoner 


War da wieder Geil heut 

 für Ralph Berd und Silke


----------



## fUEL (24. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schönes Bike,
> Felsenmeer aber bitte mit FR und Schoner
> 
> 
> ...


 

De Kilian hat auch schon die Knieschoner rausgesucht und sich neue Reifen auf das Nicolai gezogen, die Kurbel gewechselt und die Innenlager getauscht; der is ganz heiß uff die Kieselsteincher dort.........  

Ich werd selbstredend mit Schoner und Gedöns komme, de Sag is uff 45 % und die Zugstufe an de Gabbel  schon uff Schnell gestellt.
Das Rocky wer ich mal heut im Nightride oder morsche ganz früh über de Winnerstaa prüschele und dadebei den Rp 23 von Füxche richtisch innstelle.

Die Hörncher sinn schon runner und heut awwend werd ich ma die rischtische Reife montieren und dann das Ding wiesche.

Ma sehen was da rauskommt........... 10,4????


----------



## Maggo (24. August 2007)

@fuel: tres chic. gefällt mir zumidest wesentlich besser las das trek (optisch)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Hörncher sinn schon runner und heut awwend werd ich ma die rischtische Reife montieren und dann das Ding wiesche.
> 
> Ma sehen was da rauskommt........... 10,4????



Wirklich ein schönes Rad Frank, mir gefällt auch die extravagante Gabel  

Aber diesen Kick durch Leichtbau/Gewichtsreduzierung werde ich wohl nie ganz verstehen/nachvollziehen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> De Kilian hat auch schon die Knieschoner rausgesucht und sich neue Reifen auf das Nicolai gezogen, die Kurbel gewechselt und die Innenlager getauscht; der is ganz heiß uff die Kieselsteincher dort.........
> 
> Ich werd selbstredend mit Schoner und Gedöns komme, de Sag is uff 45 % und die Zugstufe an de Gabbel  schon uff Schnell gestellt.
> Das Rocky wer ich mal heut im Nightride oder morsche ganz früh über de Winnerstaa prüschele und dadebei den Rp 23 von Füxche richtisch innstelle.
> ...





Bernd hat eine haufen Bilder gemacht und will später noch ein paar reinstellen. Bin schon ganz gespannt.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

@Crao: Wir wollen morgen auf Museumsuferfest, mit Kiddies, geb halt bescheid wenn de mitkommst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bernd hat eine haufen Bilder gemacht und will später noch ein paar reinstellen. Bin schon ganz gespannt.



Eigentlich müsste Dir das Revier doch schon wieder langweilig werden. Du warst doch schon auch dort jetzt einige Male und das müsste doch jetzt schon alles Routine für Dich sein


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bernd hat eine haufen Bilder gemacht und will später noch ein paar reinstellen. Bin schon ganz gespannt.



Wir sind heute zweimal runtergebraust. Waren um 10:30 dort und sind um 18:00 wieder weg. Bernd is en Plauscher. Laß uns doch später oder morgen noch mal über den Umfang der Tour reden.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste Dir das Revier doch schon wieder langweilig werden. Du warst doch schon auch dort jetzt einige Male und das müsste doch jetzt schon alles Routine für Dich sein



Bin insgesamt vier mal runtergefahren, bekomm jedesmal Adrenalin in großen Mengen für fast umsonst. Habs bisher noch nicht geschaft den ganzen Weg ohne tragen zu fahren. Man kann dort jedesmal einen anderen Weg nehmen. 

Sonntag fahren wir aber nicht nur dort, sondern an der Burg Frankenstein los und dann dorthin. Ich wär auch mit nur dort zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... bekomm jedesmal Adrenalin in großen Mengen für fast umsonst...



Heureka!


----------



## habkeinnick (24. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ Maggo & hkn: Wenn ihr Rollen habt, könntet ihr montieren  Falls ihr keine habt  wovon ich ausgehe, halt noch nicht
> Muss dann halt noch entsprechend ans Bike angepasst werden, das ist aber nur ne Sache von ~20mins (muss ja Kurbel und Lager raus usw)



sehr cool CR - danke schon mal.


puh, bin ich fertig. wie anstrengend bergab sein kann - krass. wegen sonntag überlege ich mir noch mal - so langsam wie ich heute den berg hoch kam.

für alle die am sonntag fahren - sehr geil, aber meiner meinung auch teilweise wirklich sehr anspruchsvoll. hatte heute bestimmt 5 mal umfreiwilligen bodenkontakt, aber da die geschwindigkeit nicht so hoch war ist dann nicht wirklich was passiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... wegen sonntag überlege ich mir noch mal - so langsam wie ich heute den berg hoch kam.



 Come on hkn  Wir rechnen fest mit Dir in KH


----------



## Maggo (24. August 2007)

@cr: ich bin noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob ich drei blätter vorne brauch.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. August 2007)

@fUEL: Geiles Rad! Prinzipiell kenn ich die Optik ja schon (da fahren ja noch mehr in der Rahmen-Gabel-Kombi rum  ), aber das machte es ja nicht hässlicher.



fUEL schrieb:


> Hörnchen kommen ab, braucht man eh nur für extrem lange uphills wie bei alpen x zum Ausruhen.


Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Ich will mich an den Hörnchen nicht ausruhen, sondern im Wiegetritt kräftig und kontrolliert dran ziehen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (24. August 2007)

hier mal 3 bilder von heute


----------



## habkeinnick (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Come on hkn  Wir rechnen fest mit Dir in KH



lieb von dir, aber ich bin heute bei nur 600 hm auf 10 km fast vom bike gefallen


----------



## habkeinnick (24. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @cr: ich bin noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob ich drei blätter vorne brauch.



   komisch vor der entscheidung stand ich auch schon...da du ja noch das andere hast  runter mit dem dinges und nen bashguard drauf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> lieb von dir, aber ich bin heute bei nur 600 hm auf 10 km fast vom bike gefallen



Du kannst fest davon ausgehen, dass es am Sonntag eine Gruppe geben wird, die es am Berg gemütlich angehen lassen wird


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> lieb von dir, aber ich bin heute bei nur 600 hm auf 10 km fast vom bike gefallen



wir fahren auf so eine kurze Distanz doch gar nicht so viele Höhenmeter!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wir fahren auf so eine kurze Distanz doch gar nicht so viele Höhenmeter!



  Anstiegsmässig ist die KH-Tour echt moderat


----------



## habkeinnick (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du kannst fest davon ausgehen, dass es am Sonntag eine Gruppe geben wird, die es am Berg gemütlich angehen lassen wird



du meinst die gruppe in der ich alleine bin und ihr anderen  *heulrum*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

@Gerd:

Ich habe mir den Track von der Tour am Präsi-Tour 06. August mal angeschaut.

Ist ja ggü. unserer ersten gemeinsamen Tour dort echt modifiziert und die Schleifen sehen tlw. echt lustig aus 

An einigen Stellen, z.b. am Barni-Geröllheimer werden wir eine Alternative anbieten müssen, wenn der Bestandteil der Tour sein soll


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du meinst die gruppe in der ich alleine bin und ihr anderen  *heulrum*



Nochmal: Meine werte Gattin fährt mit. Wenn das da am So. nur in dem üblichen Kater/Arachne/Fux/wahltho/etc.-Tempo abgeht und sie allein hinterher muss, hat die auch ganz schnell die Faxen dicke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2007)

... und ich will schliesslich mit ihr im September noch an den Laggo und ins Luberon


----------



## Arachne (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd:
> 
> Ich habe mir den Track von der Tour am Präsi-Tour 06. August mal angeschaut.
> 
> ...



Der Barni wird besser in einer der nächsten KH-Touren in kleinerer Gruppe gefahren. Neben dem, würde ich auch den Silbersee streichen. Ist zwar nett, aber nichts besonderes. Allerdings würde ich dafür zwei Schleifen rein nehmen, die wir das letzte mal ausgelassen haben. Ach ja, dass zweite mal Birkerhof ist Pflicht. Die Abfahrt ist einfach zu geil!!!


----------



## wondermike (24. August 2007)

Das Element ist ja echt schnuckelig. Nur für die unterschiedlichen Bremsscheiben gibt's Abzüge in der B-Note...  

Aber fahr's nicht gleich wieder zu Klump.


----------



## oldrizzo (24. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir sind heute zweimal runtergebraust. Waren um 10:30 dort und sind um 18:00 wieder weg. Bernd is en Plauscher. Laß uns doch später oder morgen noch mal über den Umfang der Tour reden.



hallo luca, hallo hakan, hallo alle,

hier mein erster, kaum verarbeiteter eindruck von heute. ich bin total hin und weg. das letzte mal war ich am felsenmeer vor 23 jahren, was mir allerdings erst klar wurde, als ich am einstieg am kiosk stand. das gelände ist wirklich sehr anspruchsvoll, es gibt einfachere lines, mittelschwere, schwere, brutale und wie-da-willst-du-runter-fahren-? lines.... und wir sind nur einen sehr kleinen teil gefahren. auf jeden fall muss man mit viel respekt und gefühl fahren, aber es ist vom anspruch, von der herausforderung und vom erlebnisfaktor ein highlight in meiner radlerkarriere. 

und jetzt mache ich mich mal an die bilder! die gibts dann morgen zu sehen. 

bernd ende


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Barni wird besser in einer der nächsten KH-Touren in kleinerer Gruppe gefahren. Neben dem, würde ich auch den Silbersee streichen. Ist zwar nett, aber nichts besonderes. Allerdings würde ich dafür zwei Schleifen rein nehmen, die wir das letzte mal ausgelassen haben. Ach ja, dass zweite mal Birkerhof ist Pflicht. Die Abfahrt ist einfach zu geil!!!


100%   Barney brauch ich gar nicht. Silbersee selbst war eigentlich nur von dert Lage interessant. Der Trail selbst eher kurz und unspektakulär. Alles andere gerne wieder und die Schleife vor dem Ferienhausgebiet fand ich 06 auch prima!


----------



## habkeinnick (24. August 2007)

boah ich bin fertig und muss ins bettchen

GN8

oldrizzo - schnitzel war lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (24. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> boah ich bin fertig und muss ins bettchen
> 
> GN8
> 
> oldrizzo - schnitzel war lecker



 da silke so lange auf uns hat warten müssen, waren wir auch noch essen. und auch ich werde jetzt den matratzenhorchdienst antreten. guts nächtle!

ps: bilder gibts morgen vormittag als link zum download....


----------



## fUEL (24. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @fUEL: Geiles Rad! Prinzipiell kenn ich die Optik ja schon (da fahren ja noch mehr in der Rahmen-Gabel-Kombi rum  ), aber das machte es ja nicht hässlicher.
> 
> Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Ich will mich an den Hörnchen nicht ausruhen, sondern im Wiegetritt kräftig und kontrolliert dran ziehen können.


 

Ich danke Dir 
Mit den Hörnchen: 
Ich find die praktisch um bergauf mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad zu geben,
Natürlich auch zum ziehen im Wiegetritt, wobei die sich ja für Rennen immer in 5 minuten montieren lassen.

Hier im Mittelgebirge für Touren hab ich lieber nix am Lenker, da fädelt sich nix ein auf dem Trail und man hat einen " Breiteren" Lenker.
Find den Vorteil ohne im Downhill größer.

Meine Meinung, sonst nix.

Das Bike wiegt nun mit Mibros in 2.1 und ohne Hörnchen aber mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter und der noch falschen und auch zu schweren Sattelstütze.

10,35 kg 

Das snd genau 400 g mehr als das fUEL vorher wog.

Nach den Wiegereien der Bikemagazine  wären es dann wohl irgendwie 9,85 ( weil ohne Pedale, Flaschenhalter etc. gewogen wird ) 

Ich wieg dann doch lieber fahrbereit.

Hab die Crossmax mit mibro 2.25 bereift, die wiegen genau 600 g mehr zusammen wie die WhizzWheel Teile.


Also mit den Crossmax dann kpl 10.95 kg

P.s @ wondermike: 
Die Bremsscheiben sind schon getauscht, das war ein Versuch noch am Fuel, da die hintere immer so geheult hat und jeder einem von weitem gehört hat.

Bin jetzt morgen mal auf die Probefahrt gespannt, ob zu dem Hinterbau die Martascheibe besser passt als am fuel.


Die original xtr Scheibe gibt es ja nicht in 6 Loch.


----------



## fUEL (24. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> da silke so lange auf uns hat warten müssen, waren wir auch noch essen. und auch ich werde jetzt den matratzenhorchdienst antreten. guts nächtle!
> 
> ps: bilder gibts morgen vormittag als link zum download....


 

Hi Bernd, 

bittte bitte gib Gas mit de Fotos - ich kanns jetzt schon kaum noch aushalten bis Sonntach.    


...........un schlaf gut


----------



## Zilli (24. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was zum angugge :
> [Bild vom Rocky]


nice to see, mal wieder mehr Farbe zu sehen .
Was hat eigentlich Dehnfeld zum Trek-Prob gesacht ? ... oder besser am Sonntag, falls es doch zu ausfallend wäre .


----------



## Zilli (24. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Anstiegsmässig ist die KH-Tour echt moderat


... die ersten 50 Meter, ja klar.
Ansonsten kenn ich noch andere "Schlüsselberaufstellen" dort


----------



## Zilli (24. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hier mal 3 bilder von heute
> _[3 x Wurzel-Bilder]_


Ich hab verdammt reschbeggd vor Sonndach. Wo ist denn da ne Linie 
Ich seh nur viele Falllinien....


----------



## Zilli (24. August 2007)

Gute Nacht einstweilen; für morgen brauche ich Kraft (nachträgliche Geburtstagsfeier mit 12 Möchtegerngroßkids zw. 10 und 12 Lenzen)


----------



## fUEL (25. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Gute Nacht einstweilen; für morgen brauche ich Kraft (nachträgliche Geburtstagsfeier mit 12 Möchtegerngroßkids zw. 10 und 12 Lenzen)


 

Guudnacht und viieel Kraft 

Ich penn dann auch mal .........und im Morgengrauen die Deflo tour


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

... und guden morsche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Moin fux


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2007)

gude morsche. in knapp 24h iss soweit


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

Morgen


Maggo schrieb:


> gude morsche. in knapp 24h iss soweit



genau


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude morsche. in knapp 24h iss soweit



was   

schönstes wetter heut  . fährt jemand ne tour ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was



Ich glaub' die einen meinem KH, die anderen Odenwald 

Geteilte Plauscher(freuden) eben 



wissefux schrieb:


> schönstes wetter heut  . fährt jemand ne tour ?



Hat ich schon vor, wann denn? Evtl. hätte Caro ja auch Lust, nachdem es gestern nachmittag nicht mehr geklappt hat.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich hab verdammt reschbeggd vor Sonndach. Wo ist denn da ne Linie
> Ich seh nur viele Falllinien....



gude zilli  

so richtige linien gibts da ja nicht wirklich. es gibt nen einstieg und dann verschiedenste möglichkeiten runter zu kommen. so wie oldrizzo es beschrieben hat. von leicht bis nee nee das fahr ich nicht.

lustig ist zu sehen wie die fußgänger sich an den stücken bergauf quälen, die man selbst gerade runter gefahren ist. 

und morsche ihr plauscher


----------



## habkeinnick (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' die einen meinem KH, die anderen Odenwald
> 
> Geteilte Plauscher(freuden) eben



wahltho und die kleinen seitenhiebe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Mahlzeit hkn 

Und wehe Dir, wenn Du morgen nicht dabei bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wahltho und die kleinen seitenhiebe



Hier sind aber auch zur Zeit so viele schöne offene Flanken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' die einen meinem KH, die anderen Odenwald
> 
> Geteilte Plauscher(freuden) eben



und alles nur wegem Spalter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Moin Caro, klappt's denn heute endlich mit uns 




... ich meine natürlich mit einer Tour


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

Moin Ralph,
wo bleiben die Bilder vom Bernd der Schlafmütze?


----------



## habkeinnick (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier sind aber auch zur Zeit so viele schöne offene Flanken...



*lachweg* und immer schön den finger in die offene wunde  

so gleich mal zu hibike eiern...einen spacer kaufen. die buben mit ihren komischen einfällen


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier sind aber auch zur Zeit so viele schöne offene Flanken...



siehe 36487



*Moin Wahltho *


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro, klappt's denn heute endlich mit uns
> 
> 
> 
> ... ich meine natürlich mit einer Tour



Du Schisser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' die einen meinem KH, die anderen Odenwald
> 
> Geteilte Plauscher(freuden) eben
> 
> Hat ich schon vor, wann denn? Evtl. hätte Caro ja auch Lust, nachdem es gestern nachmittag nicht mehr geklappt hat.


Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall. Ich fahr aber erst mal zu meiner Omma ins KH. Wenn es Ihr gut geht hätte ich heute Mittag bzw. Nachmittag Zeit.



habkeinnick schrieb:


> wahltho und die kleinen seitenhiebe


Wenn danach verlangt wird.....


----------



## caroka (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro, klappt's denn heute endlich mit uns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß schon was Du meinst.   Ich glaube schon, dass das klappt.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Ralph,
> wo bleiben die Bilder vom Bernd der Schlafmütze?



gude uwe...ei der bernd ist auch wie ich nicht mehr der jüngste    das dauert halt so lange wie es dauert


----------



## habkeinnick (25. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon was Du meinst.   Ich glaube schon, dass das klappt.



ja ja .... gelle caro...


----------



## Alberto68 (25. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was
> 
> schönstes wetter heut  . fährt jemand ne tour ?



Moin Fux Moin ALL, 

ich wollte auf alle fälle auch ne runde fahren, vielleicht mal wieder von hinten auf den taunus ( münster-tenne-roteskreuz....fuchsi.....)
lust wer mit zukommen ?????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du Schisser...



Psst, ich will doch nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Moin Fux Moin ALL,
> 
> ich wollte auf alle fälle auch ne runde fahren, vielleicht mal wieder von hinten auf den taunus ( münster-tenne-roteskreuz....fuchsi.....)
> lust wer mit zukommen ?????



von hinten


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Psst, ich will doch nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen



So, so


----------



## caroka (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Psst, ich will doch nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen



Du bist schon längst durchschaut.   

@Aberto68 
Von hinter auf den Taunus. ....in den Taunus hört sich besser an.


----------



## Alberto68 (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> von hinten



Münster (kelkeim) vor dem taunus

tenne hinter dem taunus 

ist natürlich alles eine sichtweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (25. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du bist schon längst durchschaut.
> 
> @Aberto68
> Von hinter auf den Taunus. ....in den Taunus hört sich besser an.



brrrrrrrrrrtürkische Feinbäckerin   kümmelspalterin

weis doch jeder was ich meine


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

Bernd aufstehen 

Bernd aufstehen

Bernd aufstehen


*Bernd draußen scheint die Sonne*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du bist schon längst durchschaut.



Na dann... 

Also,

in einer Stunde kommt 'nen Kumpel bei mir vorbei und mit dem werde ich dann erstmal kurz auf den Feldberg düsen (wird u.U. sehr WAB-lastig, da der Gute selten zu Trails zu animieren ist, aber was tut man nicht alles für seine Freunde  )...

... heute nachmittag hätte ich auch noch Zeit, muss aber spätestens um 17:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> weis doch jeder was ich meine



Äääähhhh, ... mit Verlaub: Ich hab's auch nicht gecheckt


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

also ich würde am liebsten jetzt demnächst schon starten. ich sach mal bis spätestens high noon ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> von hinten



Geht's um Biken oder was?


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... heute nachmittag hätte ich auch noch Zeit, muss aber spätestens um 17:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.



ich auch. wab will ich aber so wenig wie nötig fahren


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Geht's um Biken oder was?



hier geht´s immer nur um das eine


----------



## caroka (25. August 2007)

ich check das mal mit meiner Omma. Vllt fahren wir dann  alle zusammen schon in einer Stunde. Oder wilstde mit Deim Freund alleine in Wald Wahltho?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (25. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hier geht´s immer nur um das eine



oder halt auch manchmal um das andere


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ich check das mal mit meiner Omma. Vllt fahren wir dann  alle zusammen schon in einer Stunde.



In 'ner Stunde bei mir wäre gut 



caroka schrieb:


> Oder wilstde mit Deim Freund alleine in Wald Wahltho?



Nene, ich bin 'ne Hete und er auch


----------



## Alberto68 (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Äääähhhh, ... mit Verlaub: Ich hab's auch nicht gecheckt



vielelicht haben meine finger auch was anderes getippt als mein hier vorgegeben hat  von hintern auf den feldberg mach mehr sinn 

OK OK  ich werde meine ausdrucksweise demnächst auf eventuelle fehler überprüfen.


----------



## Alberto68 (25. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich würde am liebsten jetzt demnächst schon starten. ich sach mal bis spätestens high noon ...



haste schon ne idee für ne tour ??  1200 kann ich packen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich auch. wab will ich aber so wenig wie nötig fahren



Mit Caro, Dir und mir wäre das dann Drei gegen Eins, dann muss mein Kumpel eben auch Trails fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Also ich versuche mal einen Synchronisationspunkt zu setzen:

Fux und Caro in einer Stunde bei mir?

P.S: Stephan mit den Stotterfingern ist natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und alles nur wegem Spalter



Sach mal spaltest Du auch Holz?...

... ich mein' nur für grobe Gartenarbeit und so?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sach mal spaltest Du auch Holz?...
> 
> ... ich mein' nur für grobe Gartenarbeit und so?



Sicher Spalte ich auch Holz, bin auch immer an Holz interessiert. Im Oktober bekommen wir nen Grundofen (sowas ähnliches wie ein Kachelofen) da brauch ich Holz. Bin aber auch so schon in den letzten Jahren im Winter im Wald gewesen um Holz zu sägen und zu spalten. Mit den richtigen Leuten macht das fast genauso viel Spaß wie Biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sicher Spalte ich auch Holz, bin auch immer an Holz interessiert.



Ok, ich mehr an Schotter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Caro, Fux (und Ssstttepphhhannn) was geht denn jetzt? 

Seid Ihr wieder eingeschlafen, oder was?


----------



## Alberto68 (25. August 2007)

hhhiiiiieeerrr bbbinn icchhh

in einer std waere um 1130 uhr ?  kann ich packen ich muss noch ne halbe stunde trails kontrollieren, quatsch ich muss noch mit dem hund gassi gehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> in einer std waere um 1130 uhr ?  kann ich packen ich muss noch ne halbe stunde trails kontrollieren, quatsch ich muss noch mit dem hund gassi gehen.



Ca., aber Fux und Caro rühren sich ja nicht mehr...

... aber schön die Schei$$e einsammeln!!


----------



## Arachne (25. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall. Ich fahr aber erst mal zu meiner Omma ins KH.
> .....



Guten Morgen,

whow, caroka fährt mit der Omi schon heute in KH!!!  Und dann kommst Du morgen trotzdem noch mit?! Respekt vor der Kondition!


----------



## Arachne (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sicher Spalte ich auch Holz, ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Moin Gerd, auch schon wach


----------



## Alberto68 (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ca., aber Fux und Caro rühren sich ja nicht mehr...
> 
> ... aber schön die Schei$$e einsammeln!!



klar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  da kommst selbst du nie imer leben mit dem rad hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (25. August 2007)

Moin Moin

68,7 bkm 3 h 03 netto 1125 hm  ohne Probleme, nur Umwerfer nachjustiert, 140 psi auf dem rp 23 fühlt sich gut an.

Martascheibe funktioniert einwandfrei ohne Quitschen im Element.

Bergab ist das Teil m. E. noch schneller, in Kurven noch stabiler, da das Tretlager sehr tief ist.
Auf wurzeligen oder verblockten Bergaufpassagen setzt man, wenn man pedalieren muss allerdings schnell mal mit dem Pedal auf, wenn man die tiefe Posititon nicht gewohnt ist.
Im Trail kann man dann aber gut mit den Füßen mitlenken. 
Gewicht von 400 g mehr ist überhaupt nicht zu merken.

1 Spacer 5mm ist noch drin - der muß noch raus oder statt dem 90 er ein 100 er Vorbau rein, denn bei extremen Rampen entlastet das Vorderrad etwas zu stark.

Die Lenkung ist sehr direkt, der Wendekreis deutlich enger. 

Das Rad macht richtig Spaß und ist sicher nicht schlechter als das vorherige

Es verleitet einfach zum Rasen    


Werd mal am Donnerstag mit dem Peter wieder nach Kh fahren und es durch die Spitzkehren prügeln.


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

also 11.30 bei wahltho geht klar


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

würd gern noch mal ne runde spitzkehren in eppstein üben und dann von mir aus richtung atzelberg oder so ...


----------



## fUEL (25. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also 11.30 bei wahltho geht klar


 

Ihr Schnarchsäck , ich war um 5.50 schon auf dem Rad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also 11.30 bei wahltho geht klar



Super 

Bei Caro ist besetzt. Sie scheint noch mit Oma im KH zu telefonieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> würd gern noch mal ne runde spitzkehren in eppstein üben und dann von mir aus richtung atzelberg oder so ...



Ohnlala, das wird für meinen Kumpel aber gleich Hardcore...


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ihr Schnarchsäck , ich war um 5.50 schon auf dem Rad



wenn man 5 x die woche um 5.30 uhr aufm rad sitzt, kann man auch 2 x die woche nen tick später los


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

@fuel: LRS kannst de morgen mitbringen, soll ich Bares mitbringen oder überweisen?


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ohnlala, das wird für meinen Kumpel aber gleich Hardcore...



kaisertempel könnte er ja umfahren ...
will er biken oder was  

zum warmwerden fahrn wir erst mal den mannsteintrail *hoch *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

so, muß  jetzt aufhörn mit plauschen. sonst wirds nix mit 11.30 ...
bis gleich ...


----------



## fUEL (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @fuel: LRS kannst de morgen mitbringen, soll ich Bares mitbringen oder überweisen?


 

Wie de willst, ich hab halt gedacht da kannst Du schon mal in Ruhe die Scheiben montieren  und die Decken aufziehen und ein wenig vom fertigen bike träumen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kaisertempel könnte er ja umfahren ...
> will er biken oder was
> 
> zum warmwerden fahrn wir erst mal den mannsteintrail *hoch *



Sei bitte ein ganz kleines bisschen vorsichtig, sonst schaut er mich mit dem Ar$$$ nicht mehr an


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wie de willst, ich hab halt gedacht da kannst Du schon mal in Ruhe die Scheiben montieren  und die Decken aufziehen und ein wenig vom fertigen bike träumen



Guter Gedanke  

Ich würd Überweisung vorziehen...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

@HKN: Hast de den Spacer bekommen?


----------



## habkeinnick (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: Hast de den Spacer bekommen?



hihi, ich schnarchsack warte noch auf den bodo....der wollte auch noch mit und nun steht er sich bei der post nen wolf...also kann ich deine frage zur zeit eindeutig mit nein beantworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (25. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also 11.30 bei wahltho geht klar




so bin von trail zurück  upss ich geb gas und zu dir wahltho


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so bin von trail zurück  upss ich geb gas und zu dir wahltho



Lass' die schei$$e aber bitte zu Hause


----------



## Arachne (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Gerd, auch schon wach



Gaaaanz laaaangsam wird es besser...


----------



## Zilli (25. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


Gerd.... ich kann nicht mehr mit ansehen, wie Du leidest. Soll ich ein Foto von mir  an Dein Bike kleben ?


----------



## Zilli (25. August 2007)

@Lugga (derwodasoseinePNsnicht(richtig?)liest) oder fUEL: Um wieviel Uhr ist denn Treff am Parkplatz Falkenstein ?


----------



## Arachne (25. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Gerd.... ich kann nicht mehr mit ansehen, wie Du leidest. Soll ich ein Foto von mir  an Dein Bike kleben ?



Jaaa, aber bitte das, bei dem Du Deine blauen Halterlosen trägst. Mit denen gefällst Du mir am besten! 







   
fUEL hat ja schon entdeckt, dass ich immer alles auf mich beziehe.  Du bist aber auch nicht viel besser...


----------



## Arachne (25. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> @Lugga (derwodasoseinePNsnicht(richtig?)liest) oder fUEL: Um wieviel Uhr ist denn Treff am Parkplatz Falkenstein ?



Von Falkenstein aus habt ihr es aber ziemlich weit bis in den Odenwald!


----------



## oldrizzo (25. August 2007)

guten morgen ihr baggyfetischisten, lycraträger, bergab- und bergauffahrer,

während ihr noch plauscht, habe ich 60 min. pilates hinter mir. heute hat eine neue, harte challenge begonnen. und mir steckt der gestrige tag noch in den knochen, aber nicht als muskelkater, sondern viel mehr als ganzheitliches körpergefühl. toll!

zu den bilder: in der nächsten halben stunde bekommen hkn und luca einen link zum download geschickt. dann können die beiden sich ihre pics aussuchen, die sie zeigen möchte. parallel dazu werde ich hier ein oder zwei fotos posten. was ich schon mal sagen kann ist: keines der bilder übermittelt annähernd die schwierigkeiten beim runterfahren. also, nicht täuschen lassen. damit ich im training bleibe, würde ich gerne nächsten sonntag nochmal hin, sofern das wetter es zulässt.


----------



## Zilli (25. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jaaa, aber bitte das, bei dem Du Deine blauen Halterlosen trägst. Mit denen gefällst Du mir am besten! ...


Oh, das war schon für Maggo reserviert. Ich schau noch mal nach ...


----------



## Zilli (25. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von Falkenstein aus habt ihr es aber ziemlich weit bis in den Odenwald!


uppps .... Frankenstein natürlich. 
Der Name ist wohl Programm: Wahrscheinlich seh ich danach auch so aus, wenn ich wieder zusammengeflickt bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> @Lugga (derwodasoseinePNsnicht(richtig?)liest) oder fUEL: Um wieviel Uhr ist denn Treff am Parkplatz Falkenstein ?



Frankenstein Carsten, Frankenstein!!

Die Pn von Dir wurde nochmal gelesen und entsprechend beantwortet...


Bitte in Zukunft das Wort PN nicht mehr im Fred verwenden


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> uppps .... Frankenstein natürlich.
> Der Name ist wohl Programm: Wahrscheinlich seh ich danach auch so aus, wenn ich wieder zusammengeflickt bin



Da kannst de von ausgehen, besonders wg. dem unnatürlich breitem Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> zu den bilder: in der nächsten halben stunde bekommen hkn und luca einen link zum download geschickt. .





Bernd innerhalb is gleich rum


----------



## fUEL (25. August 2007)

wieso macht ihr so ein Geschiss um die Photos ??


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> wieso macht ihr so ein Geschiss um die Photos ??



Frag doch net so, die Neugier wirds sein


----------



## Arachne (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Bitte in Zukunft das Wort PN nicht mehr im Fred verwenden



Stinkt Dir wohl, dass Du enttarnt bist?!


----------



## Zilli (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da kannst de von ausgehen, besonders wg. dem unnatürlich breitem Grinsen im Gesicht.


Na, wenigstens kann ich gut "gerüstet" am Sonntag fahren, da mir Sebastian freundlicherweise seine Protektoren jetzt schon leiht .
(nur noch 21 Std. bis zur Ewigkeit).
Bin dann mal off (Kinnergebordsdach geht bald los)


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Stinkt Dir wohl, dass Du enttarnt bist?!



Is schon gut Gerd...




Was willst Du eigentlich von mir, sei doch einfach ruhig


----------



## Zilli (25. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Stinkt Dir wohl, dass Du enttarnt bist?!


*gießoelinsfasterloschenefeuer*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (25. August 2007)

@CR - ne rolle für die KeFü habe ich nun. Grad gekauft. nun mal gucken ob der spacer mich nun glücklicher macht


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> *gießoelinsfasterloschenefeuer*



*Ist jetzt wieder ein Großbrand, ob der nochmal zu löschen ist weiß ich nicht *


----------



## fUEL (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Ist jetzt wieder ein Großbrand, ob der nochmal zu löschen ist weiß ich nicht *


Auch *"Klein - Dschihad "*genannt


----------



## Arachne (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Is schon gut Gerd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Da erlöscht eher das Feuer in der Hölle!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Auch *"Klein - Dschihad "*genannt



Ich bleib ja lang ruhig, aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut  da hab selbst ich genug


----------



## oldrizzo (25. August 2007)

dumdidumdidum.... da schlendere ich mal wieder so durchs forum und da fällt mir ein, dass ich ja noch was zu erledigen habe...

hier also zwei bilderlein des gestrigen tages... mehr in meiner und später dann auch sicher in hakans und lucas galerie (dem wollte ich nicht vorgreifen).

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/407840/cat/500/ppuser/31264
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/407841


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>




Geh mal ins Krankenhaus und schau ob se Dir den Knoten aus deinem Hirn rausmachen können.  


..und Gerd das heir ist jetzt kein Spaß mehr.. sei jetzt ganz vorsichtig mit dem was Du schreibst !!!


----------



## Arachne (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Geh mal ins Krankenhaus und schau ob se Dir den Knoten aus deinem Hirn rausmachen können.
> 
> 
> ..und Gerd das heir ist jetzt kein Spaß mehr.. sei jetzt ganz vorsichtig mit dem was Du schreibst !!!



 Was soll denn sonst passieren?


----------



## Arachne (25. August 2007)

Guude Lugga, Humor verloren?


----------



## Arachne (25. August 2007)

Brennt es im Südosten? Da scheinen mir dunkle Rauchwolken über Neu-Isenburg zu hängen...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

@Oldrizzo: Coole Bilder, hab aber gedacht es wären mehr


----------



## habkeinnick (25. August 2007)

hab erst die bilder von bernd gesehen (also die in der galerie) - was ne gute kamera doch bessere bilder macht


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hab erst die bilder von bernd gesehen (also die in der galerie) - was ne gute kamera doch bessere bilder macht



Ja, das find ich beonders gut:


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

Hat der Spacer zum gewünschten Erfolg geführt?


----------



## fUEL (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Oldrizzo: Coole Bilder, hab aber gedacht es wären mehr


 
Wahnsinns Auflösung, da sieht man ja die Sorgenfalten im Gesicht vom Lugga, der denkt ja im Felsenmeer immer an den mit den langen Beinen


----------



## habkeinnick (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hat der Spacer zum gewünschten Erfolg geführt?



ja ist besser geworden. die hatten zwar nur nen 3mm, aber wird schicken. hatte vorsichtshalber noch einen weiteren gekauft 

ja das 3er bild ist sehr geil. immer wieder lustig wie unsteil das auf den bildern aussieht. höchtsens zu erkennen an dem hinter über dem bike. aber da könnte man ja auch cheaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

Wg. Morgen.

Aju will zusehen das er auch kommt 

Nen besseren Guide können wir nicht kriegen


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sei bitte ein ganz kleines bisschen vorsichtig, sonst schaut er mich mit dem Ar$$$ nicht mehr an



ich glaub, die dosis heute war für den anfang ganz ok  
der manni hat sich prima geschlagen 

hat jemand daten wie km, hm und zeit ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, das find ich beonders gut:



Ach wer ist denn dieser fesche, schneidige Kerl da auf dem Foto links


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, die dosis heute war für den anfang ganz ok
> der manni hat sich prima geschlagen
> 
> hat jemand daten wie km, hm und zeit ?



Ich war auch echt baff, ich hatte schlimmste Befürchtungen 

Manni ist voll begeistert und hat Trail-Blut geleckt... 

Ich hab insgesamt 25,4km und ca. 800hm (inkl. Rückweg vom San Marco bis Fischbach).


----------



## oldrizzo (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Oldrizzo: Coole Bilder, hab aber gedacht es wären mehr



waren es auch. insgesamt waren es 50 stück. eins war so unscharf, dass man es nicht nutzen kann. der rest zeigt keine action" sondern irgendwas drumrum: wald, silke, usw. ich finde aber auch, dass wir mehr bilder davon brauchen und deswegen sollten wir nochmal hinfahren.

@ fuel: und die sind schon klein und komprimiert. aber auch teilweise nachgeschärft, wie sich das gehört.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> waren es auch. insgesamt waren es 50 stÃ¼ck. eins war so unscharf, dass man es nicht nutzen kann. der rest zeigt keine âaction" sondern irgendwas drumrum: wald, silke, usw. ich finde aber auch, dass wir mehr bilder davon brauchen und deswegen sollten wir nochmal hinfahren.
> 
> @ fuel: und die sind schon klein und komprimiert. aber auch teilweise nachgeschÃ¤rft, wie sich das gehÃ¶rt.



Ich bin immer dabei, nÃ¤chste Woche allerdings passt es nicht, da werd ich in SÃ¼d Tirol auf Trailsuche sein, naja ein paar kenn ich auch schon und die sind Mega 

Bin dort mit HKN und noch zweien die Du noch nicht kennst. Das wird so gut wie der Trail von gestern


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach wer ist denn dieser fesche, schneidige Kerl da auf dem Foto links



Der is einfach so ins Bild reingefahren, der Kerl, der böse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der is einfach so ins Bild reingefahren, der Kerl, der böse



So ein Süsser ...

... ach 'ne ich bin ja ne Hete  ...


... Caro, wo bist Du???????????


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ein Süsser ...
> 
> ... ach 'ne ich bin ja ne Hete  ...
> 
> ...



Die wollt aufs Museumsuferfest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab insgesamt 25,4km und ca. 800hm (inkl. Rückweg vom San Marco bis Fischbach).



den anstieg hab ich ja quasi schon zu beginn gehabt. also passt das 

so so, da haben wir mal wieder jemanden trailtechnisch angefixt 
wäre ja auch der erste, der den schönen trails widerstehen könnte


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Caro, wo bist Du???????????



ihr habt die arme hoffentlich nicht beim san marco vernascht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so so, da haben wir mal wieder jemanden trailtechnisch angefixt
> wäre ja auch der erste, der den schönen trails widerstehen könnte



 War ja auch genau die richtig Therapie: G**le Trails gepaart mit Gruppendynamik


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ihr habt die arme hoffentlich nicht beim san marco vernascht



Leider nein  Da gab's nur Eis + Koffeinhaltige Getränke 

P.S: Hab' das TT-Schild vor der Tür abgelegt


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> P.S: Hab' das TT-Schild vor der Tür abgelegt



merci


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. August 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ hkn: sehr schön, dann bringt doch nochmal dein Rad vorbei damit mans auch ranschrauben kann  das Blech für den Umwerfer muss allerdings noch angepasst + verbohrt werden. Könnte also durchaus etwas länger als 5minuten dauern.

zu den zwei Bildern: sieht sehr nett aus, aber @ hkn: wo is dein richtiger Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Gude Gresi, was micht der schlimme Finger


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gude Gresi, was micht der schlimme Finger



mein ausbilder sagte immer:"das dumme fleisch muss ab!"


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. August 2007)

Finger passt schon. Is ja furchtbar warm da draussen, bin grad an HKNs Umwerferblech am rumfeilen und patschnass geschwitzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Finger passt schon.





Komme gerade von einem Grillfest... bin vollgemampft und müde. Ich glaube heute geht es früh ins Bettchen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. August 2007)

@Maggo: Wie hats geschmeckt, das Lämmle ? heul: Neidisch   )


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komme gerade von einem Grillfest... bin vollgemampft und müde. Ich glaube heute geht es früh ins Bettchen



Dann biste morgen doch schön entspannt und hältst Dich eher hinten auf mit den anderen Grillmampfopfern


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Maggo: Wie hats geschmeckt, das Lämmle ? heul: Neidisch   )



aussen schön dunkel und innen saftig rot. das ganze gespickt mit frischem rosmarin und einer prise von dem guten fleur du sel. dazu gabs gemüse mit so viel knoblauch dass ich morgen definitiv als letzter fahren muss.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aussen schön dunkel und innen saftig rot. das ganze gespickt mit frischem rosmarin und einer prise von dem guten fleur du sel. dazu gabs gemüse mit so viel knoblauch dass ich morgen definitiv als letzter fahren muss.



Hmm, ich glaub' ich krieg' schon wieder Hunger


----------



## ratte (25. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aussen schön dunkel und innen saftig rot. das ganze gespickt mit frischem rosmarin und einer prise von dem guten fleur du sel. dazu gabs gemüse mit so viel knoblauch dass ich morgen definitiv als letzter fahren muss.


...und morgen bitte was als Wegzehrung mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...und morgen bitte was als Wegzehrung mitbringen.



das iss dann kalt und schmeckt nicht mehr. sorry.


@hakaen: was iss, biste morsche debaei oder kneifste? weißte wo de hie musst?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hakaen: was iss, biste morsche debaei oder kneifste? weißte wo de hie musst?



Wehe Dir hkn, wenn Du kneifst  Drücken gilt nicht  Du bist morgen auch dabei in KH!!!


----------



## Zilli (25. August 2007)

Guuude,
ferdisch mit de 12 Kinner.
Ich war bei Crazy; der Rahmen sieht leider immer noch so aus .

Ich wünsch uns allen viel Spass morsche; wo auch immer; nur nicht in Augenhöhe mit Ameisen etc.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich wünsch uns allen viel Spass morsche; wo auch immer; nur nicht in Augenhöhe mit Ameisen etc.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...und morgen bitte was als Wegzehrung mitbringen.



Morgen werden kleine Nagetierchen gegrillt...


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2007)

und für die hungrigen gibts wild.


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2007)

oder katzen füxe spinnen.........issfür allewas dabei.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

Wünsch Euch auch viel Spaß für morgen, fallt nirgends runter


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und für die hungrigen gibts wild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wünsch Euch auch viel Spaß für morgen, fallt nirgends runter



euch auch, demnächst dann wieder zusammen. und runtergefallen wird nicht, höchstens später wieder am parkplatz vom rad.


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


>



du erklärst mir morgen dann mal deine smileygestik.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du erklärst mir morgen dann mal deine smileygestik.



Ist doch eindeutig, odernich??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2007)

weiß nicht!


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2007)

ich geh auch falle. um sechs iss die nacht zu end und es geht los.....ich freu mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. August 2007)

wünsch allen viel Spass für morgen, ich werd dann weiter KeFü für euch feilen  und irgendwann kann ich dann auch mal wieder biken, ich freu mich schon


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wünsch allen viel Spass für morgen, ich werd dann weiter KeFü für euch feilen  und irgendwann kann ich dann auch mal wieder biken, ich freu mich schon



Logisch kannst de auch wieder biken, das dauert nicht mehr lange 

..und dann läßt de es wieder richtig krachen, aber ohne Schaden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Logisch kannst de auch wieder biken, das dauert nicht mehr lange
> 
> *da gehe ich auch ganz fest von aus *
> 
> ..und dann läßt de es wieder richtig krachen, aber ohne Schaden



am Anfang wohl erst noch etwas verhalten, aber nach etwa 5x treten beim fahren sollte das schon wieder besser sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. August 2007)

ich brauch dickere Kabel für meine Lampe ... das Kabel frisst 0,5V  
dickeres Kabel ist einfacher als mehr Spannung


----------



## habkeinnick (25. August 2007)

so, war auch einwenig unterwegs. bin mit bodo in usingen minihubbel gehüpft. war lustig und ich habe für hopi geübt  

dann habe ich noch nen kumpel besucht...tja und dadurch hatte ich dann nen nightride der wirklich night war, da ich kein licht hatte und im wald die sicht gleich null war. aber außer einpaar ästen am helm ist es gut gegangen 

wegen morgen KH - da kneif ich. bin absolut nicht tourentauglich zur zeit. fahre lieber mit bodo morgen noch mal ne minitour mit so 20 km, softes tempo und nicht mit schwierigkeiten gespickt...sowas wie die alte DH  oder so


----------



## habkeinnick (26. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: sehr schön, dann bringt doch nochmal dein Rad vorbei damit mans auch ranschrauben kann
> 
> zu den zwei Bildern: sieht sehr nett aus, aber @ hkn: wo is dein richtiger Helm



sag wann du die woche zeit hast, bin die woche mobil.

wollte denn FF erst mitnehmen, aber habe es mir dann anders überlegt und zum schluß ganz froh bei den temperaturen. das lange trikot hat mir schon gereicht - puh war das warm


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2007)

grob geschätzt hab ich von So-Do.Abend jeden Abend Zeit  Sonntag (heute) sogar mittags. Sag einfach wann du kommst, dann bekommen wir das schon hin.

den FF hast du doch damit wenn du dich im technisch anspruchsvollen Gelände legst deine Kauleiste ganz bleibt oder hast du den damit du im Winter nicht frierst?  Wenn ich son Teil hätte, würd ich den ganz sicher mit *da* hin nehmen


----------



## habkeinnick (26. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> den FF hast du doch damit wenn du dich im technisch anspruchsvollen Gelände legst deine Kauleiste ganz bleibt oder hast du den damit du im Winter nicht frierst?  Wenn ich son Teil hätte, würd ich den ganz sicher mit *da* hin nehmen



nee der FF ist ganz klar für den winter und um ihn daheim hinzustellen 

toll, bin müde wie tier. muss aber in ner stunde stefan zum flughafen fahren. puh hab ich ne lust


----------



## habkeinnick (26. August 2007)

so wieder daheim. 

wünsche allen die heute fahren viel spaß.

GN8


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2007)

ja wie jetzt, hkn ? du kommst doch mit, oder etwa doch nicht  

morsche zsamme und bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. August 2007)

jawoll, bis gleich


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und für die hungrigen gibts wild.





Maggo schrieb:


> oder katzen füxe spinnen.........issfür allewas dabei.



ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ihr alle gut gefrühstückt habt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wegen morgen KH - da kneif ich. bin absolut nicht tourentauglich zur zeit.


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2007)

welches bike nehm ich nu. fully oder haarteil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> welches bike nehm ich nu. fully oder haarteil



Wenn Du Dich auf Deinem Fully z.Zt. wohlfühlst und ihm vertraust, würde ich das nehmen, sonst lieber das gewohntere Argon...


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2007)

ich glaub, mim fully wirds entspannter ...


----------



## Maggo (26. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, mim fully wirds entspannter ...



glaub ich auch, zumindest am rotenfels, der rest ist eigentlich gar nicht so arg verblockt.


----------



## caroka (26. August 2007)

Moin,

wann treffen wir uns in Hofheim?
Schei$$e war es gestern wieder spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. August 2007)

0800 ist dort kompanieantritt.


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 0800 ist dort kompanieantritt.



 

schluß mit plauschen, fertig machen zum antreten


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. August 2007)

Moin z´sammen und bis gleich!



wissefux schrieb:


> welches bike nehm ich nu. fully oder haarteil


Das mit dem engeren Wendekreis und dem besseren Vorderreifen. Kurventreue ist wichtig, Heckfederung eigentlich vernachlässigbar.


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Moin z´sammen und bis gleich!
> 
> Das mit dem engeren Wendekreis und dem besseren Vorderreifen. Kurventreue ist wichtig, Heckfederung eigentlich vernachlässigbar.



welches den besseren reifen hat ist klar, aber welches hat nun den engeren wendekreis  
unsere spitzkehren klappen mit beiden prima, ich denke, es wird das fully ...

so, mach mich jetzt hier vom acker


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2007)

viel spaß den anderen noch am meer


----------



## Maggo (26. August 2007)

was iss eigentlich mit dem gerd?! ob ich mal anrufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (26. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel spaß den anderen noch am meer


 
Moin und danke, die Badehose hab ich schon an.


----------



## Arachne (26. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was iss eigentlich mit dem gerd?! ob ich mal anrufe?



Gute Nacht,

wird es heute nochmal hell? Oh, bin ich fertig...


----------



## ratte (26. August 2007)

Könnt mal jemand die Heizung draußen ein paar Grad hochdrehen? Im Moment ist noch aweng schattich. 

Bis gleich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2007)

Ist doch schon schön warm draussen...

... so die Bikes sind schon verstaut 

*Frühstück! *


----------



## fUEL (26. August 2007)

Bin auch beim Frühstück, mit pc statt mit Frau auf dem Platz neben mir


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

Morgen,
bin kurz vorm Frühstück,
die Zicke ist schon im Auto 

Freu mich auf den Tag am Meer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2007)

Moin Moin!

@ hkn: falls du beabsichtigst heute schon zu kommen, komm nicht zu früh  und sag vorher nochmal bescheid.


----------



## habkeinnick (26. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> @ hkn: falls du beabsichtigst heute schon zu kommen, komm nicht zu früh  und sag vorher nochmal bescheid.



*lach* erstmal glaub ich will noch mal ein kleines ründchen biken.

wie kommts denn das du soviel zeit hast? schon wieder solo?


----------



## arkonis (26. August 2007)

moie, 
keiner da


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> *lach* erstmal glaub ich will noch mal ein kleines ründchen biken.
> 
> wie kommts denn das du soviel zeit hast? schon wieder solo?



nene, da is alles in bester Ordnung  ihre Mutter fühlt sich etwas vernachlässigt, die möchte auch mal nen Tag mit ihrer Tocher verbringen. Daher nutz ich die Zeit um möglichst viel zu machen, meine KeFü ist fertig und ich bin schwer am überlegen ob ich nicht gleich mal zum Feldi fahre  den Dorftest hat sie gut überstanden und der Finger ist sozusagen uneingeschrenkt Stoppie tauglich  allerdings nur mit stramm aufgeklebtem Pflaster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (26. August 2007)

wir wollen bilder sehn, wir wollen bilder sehn. ja wir wolln, wir wollen bilder sehn!

schon einer zurück mit futter für das auge?


----------



## Maggo (26. August 2007)

erster. tolle tour, leider war ich heute in den kehren nicht wirklich souverän, liegt wohl an dem noch immer ungewohnten verhältnis zwischen dem recht direkt zu steurnden kurzbeiner und dem eher trägen langbeiner. fazit: linkskehre mit steinplatte am lemberg, scice angefahren kurve verfelht ins geräusch geguggt und direkt reingefahren. ich kann wohl von glück sprechen, dass dort ein baum stand der mich aufgehalten hat sonst wäre ich wesentlich früher unten gewesen als die anderen, dann aber nicht mehr auf dem rad sitzend.

bei dem sturz iss mein relativ neuer tacho im gebüsch hängen glblieben, so vermute ich jedenfalls. ich mach mal nen thread im lokalforum auf und hoffe auf nen ehrlichen finder. 

ansonsten wie immer sehr schön, tolles wetter, tolle leute, tolle gegend. ich finde das hat das zeug zum klassiker.
@teilnehmer: ich brauche natürlich jetzt auch noch die daten von heut.

@tag am meer verbringer: wir erwarten euren bericht.


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2007)

Gruezi zäme, 

wie wart denn euere Tour bei diesem herrlichen Sonntag 

Ich war faul am Zuger See in der Sonne gelegen


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Was zum angugge :



schöner Fernseher  




oder meist du den Traum in rot Weiss


----------



## oldrizzo (26. August 2007)

hey luca, 

wir wollen infos, berichte. fakten, fakten, fakten!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

So da sind wir auch wieder.

   war klasse, was soll man sagen. Hier nochmal ein Dank an Aju fürs tolle Guiden. Ich denke alle waren zufrieden mit der Tour. Am Meer hats alle außer dem Nils alle mal so richtig zerlegt, ist aber im großen und ganzen ohne größere Blesuren passiert. Aju hat uns mal gezeigt wie man sowas fahren kann, wir sind ja alle noch so schlecht im Biken  aber jeder soll selbst erzählen wie es für Ihn war, mir hats supergut gefallen...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

Ach ja, So nachmittag am Meer, da ist die Hölle los!

Tourdaten 43km, 1500hm, knappe 5 Std. Fahrzeit


----------



## Arachne (26. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> ansonsten wie immer sehr schön, tolles wetter, tolle leute, tolle gegend. ich finde das hat das zeug zum klassiker.
> @teilnehmer: ich brauche natürlich jetzt auch noch die daten von heut.
> ...



Ich fand es auch total klasse! Auch wieder eine tolle Truppe!!!   Es war zwar teilweise viel feuchter als ich dachte, runter war es aber immer trocken genug.  Die Spitzkehren sind für mich weiterhin eine Herausforderung, aber gerade die vom Lemberg runter machen immer mehr Spaß!! 

Die Daten: 45km, 1200Hm, knapp 4h.


----------



## Maggo (26. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ach ja, So nachmittag am Meer, da ist die Hölle los!



in kreuznach war heut auch überdimensional viel los, obwohl wir bislang oft an einem sonntag da waren fand ichs heut sehr belebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> in kreuznach war heut auch überdimensional viel los, obwohl wir bislang oft an einem sonntag da waren fand ichs heut sehr belebt.



am Ho Chi Minh habe ich noch nie so viele Wanderer wie heute gesehen...  Aber alle locker, nett drauf!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. August 2007)

War wieder eine superschöne Tour und mit PSSK ist es zwar sehr ungewohnt, geht aber tatsächlich besser. Spitzkehrenkönig werd ich trotzdem nie werden und mit dem Rothenfels werd ich nicht richtig warm (weil zu oft Spitzkehre=Unterbrechung=kein Flow), aber alles andere gefiel mir heute irre gut!  Highlights waren Lemberg, Ho-Tschi-Minh und Bikrerhoftrail. Noch dazu acht nette Mitfahrer  und gemütliches Tourentempo.
Bilder hab ich zwar, aber leider ohne Achtion. Da braucht die Kamera zu lang für, wenn ich die erst auspacken und anschalten muß. Lad ich trotzdem irgenwann hoch. Der Maggo hatte immer rechtzeitig die Kamera zur Hand   und ich freu mich auf die Bilder aus der selbigen.



Maggo schrieb:


> @teilnehmer: ich brauche natürlich jetzt auch noch die daten von heut.


46,21 km, 1277 hm, bei mir 3:52 h.


----------



## caroka (26. August 2007)

Lugga ich hab mich heute mal im Trial fahren geübt.  Mein Rad hat sich einfach so mir nichts dir nichts in ein Trialbike verwandelt. Der Sattel brach auf einmal ab. Aber das kennst Du ja schon. 

Die Tour hat mir sehr gut gefallen  , auch wenn ich zwei Platten hatte.  
Die Spitzkehren werde ich wohl nie beherrschen, doch es geht immer besser.  

Man bin ich jetzt fertig. Ich werde mich mal so langsam auf meine Couch flezen.


----------



## Maggo (26. August 2007)

jawoll, die caro war heut plattenkönigin, bei mir wars nur einer 

die bilder werde ich wohl erst morgen uploaden können, leider finde ich das kabel nicht. ausserdem ist unterwegs mal wieder der akku leergangen. dürften also nicht allzuviele sein.


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2007)

@luca

bist du morgen in ZRH ???


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lugga ich hab mich heute mal im Trial fahren geübt.  Mein Rad hat sich einfach so mir nichts dir nichts in ein Trialbike verwandelt. Der Sattel brach auf einmal ab. Aber das kennst Du ja schon.


Ja das kenn ich, Dir ist aber nix passiert?



caroka schrieb:


> Die Tour hat mir sehr gut gefallen  , auch wenn ich zwei Platten hatte.
> Die Spitzkehren werde ich wohl nie beherrschen, doch es geht immer besser.


Wenn sie immer besser gehen, wirst Du sie auch irgendwann im Schlaf beherschen, Du in jedem Fall 



caroka schrieb:


> Man bin ich jetzt fertig. Ich werde mich mal so langsam auf meine Couch flezen.


Das mach ich Dir nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @luca
> 
> bist du morgen in ZRH ???



Ne wird nix, ich muß diese Woche nochmal zum Doc. Daher nicht mehr vorm Urlaub. Hab vergessen Dir abzusagen, sorry


----------



## Maggo (26. August 2007)

die caro iss queen of wiegetritt. ich jedenfalls habe sie nicht beneidet fast den kompletten rotenfels im stehen fahren zu müssen und auch nicht um die nach hausefahrt. wie man es nicht anders gewöhnt ist hat sie sich allerdings wacker geschlagen.


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne wird nix, ich muß diese Woche nochmal zum Doc. Daher nicht mehr vorm Urlaub. Hab vergessen Dir abzusagen, sorry



Kein Problem bin ja eh hier  
Und spring dann morgen mal für dich mit in den See


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2007)

War ne super Tour in KH mit supernetten Leuten. - Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen 

P.S: Almut hat es auch sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lugga ich hab mich heute mal im Trial fahren geübt.  Mein Rad hat sich einfach so mir nichts dir nichts in ein Trialbike verwandelt. Der Sattel brach auf einmal ab. Aber das kennst Du ja schon.



Autsch, wie geht denn sowas, ich wiege 100+ und habe es zum Glück noch nie geschafft eine Sattelstütze zu brechen .....
Zum Glück scheinst du ja heile zu sein


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Autsch, wie geht denn sowas, ich wiege 100+ und habe es zum Glück noch nie geschafft eine Sattelstütze zu brechen .....
> Zum Glück scheinst du ja heile zu sein



Der Sattel nicht die Stütze..


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Sattel nicht die Stütze..



ok trotzdem autsch ....
wo geht es hin in Urlaub? Ich fahre am Samstag in richtugn Cote d'azur (Le Lavandou) zum Biken, Rosewein trinken, Fisch und anderes Meeresgetier essen und natürlich Sandburgen bauen, nasse Bälle über den Strand zu kicken und sonst so eine schöne Zeit haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Sattel nicht die Stütze..



Not really, an der Sattestütze ist die Schraube der Sattelklemmung gebrochen. Daraufhin ist der Sattel natürlich sofort nach hinten von der Stütze runter...

... Caro war direkt neben mir als das passiert.

Hätte an einer anderen Stelle übel enden können


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2007)

ei gude wie!

Finger funzt, KeFü funzt, ich freu mich schon wenn ihr wieder da seit auf ne Tour


----------



## fUEL (26. August 2007)

Felsenmeer mega 
Melibocus mega
Frankenstein mega

Next mal: 

1 Tour 3 mal Felsenmeer und 1 Tour 2 mal Frankenstein und 1 mal Melibocus-

Geil diese halfpipeteile, glaub so was ähnliches in klein gab es auch auf dem Johannisberg, oder? Bernd?

Doch auch 2 mal Melibocus   

Melibocus und Frankenstein sind für sich toll und das Felsenmeer auch ich bon so voller Eindrücke von heute.

Danke dem Organisator uwe und dem supiguide, der kannnnnnnnnssss! 

War ne klasse Truppe, schade daß es zu einem defekten Elektrogerätchen kam................ 

Jetzt können wir ja alle unsere Wunden lecken  oder auch ....lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Not really, an der Sattestütze ist die Schraube der Sattelklemmung gebrochen...
> 
> ... Caro war direkt neben mir. Hätte an einer anderen Stelle übel enden können



Bei mir wars die Verstrebung vom Sattel die gebrochen war


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Felsenmeer mega
> Melibocus mega
> Frankenstein mega
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bei mir wars die Verstrebung vom Sattel die gebrochen war



Sorry, war dann ein Missverständnis meinerseits


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, war dann ein Missverständnis meinerseits



Ging ja grad nochmal gut  




Wieso sind meine Arme, Beine und ich weiß nicht was noch alles eigentlich so schwer?


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Felsenmeer mega
> Melibocus mega
> Frankenstein mega
> 
> ...



Ihr habts schön, musste heute am See liegen und mich sonnen


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ihr habts schön, musste heute am See liegen und mich sonnen



Fauler Sack...


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2007)

Akku geht alle, sach mal tschau zäme bis morche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2007)

So habe mal für Dienstag abend wie vereinbart den LMB-Eintrag gemacht 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5044

P.S: Was nicht heisst, dass ich auch unbedingt Guiden will


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fauler Sack...


Der Braumeister der Agustiner Brauerei war zu Besuch und nach so einer Kiste Agustiner Hell am Abend, geht am nächsten Tag eben nur am See liegen  

aber scheeeen wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> Finger funzt, KeFü funzt, ich freu mich schon wenn ihr wieder da seit auf ne Tour



nur bei dem besagtem Baum fährt er nun vorsichtiger wie auf dem rest vom Trail.... is denke auch normal, nach der Begegnung


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2007)

auch ich fand die tour und die truppe toll  
hab für die spitzkehren wohl doch das falsche bike mitgehabt, war dennoch grade in dem trail vom rothenfels (gigantischer anblick von unten und ausblick von oben  ) froh um mein fully.
gelegt hats mich auch mal, als ich nach einem wartestopp wieder in den trail eintauchen wollte   
bei irgendeiner anderen blöden aktion hab ich mir dann noch ein schickes branding eingefangen. irgendwie rutsche das bike ganz blöd auf mein bein  . lugga, jetzt weiß ich, wie das geht. mach vielleicht noch nen foto ...

und beim ausladen der bikes hab ich dann festgestellt, dass an ner lefty doch was fehlt   

so erst mal gn8 @ all


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Braumeister der Agustiner Brauerei war zu Besuch und nach so einer Kiste Agustiner Hell am Abend, geht am nächsten Tag eben nur am See liegen
> 
> aber scheeeen wars



Hast de richtig gemacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nur bei dem besagtem Baum fährt er nun vorsichtiger wie auf dem rest vom Trail.... is denke auch normal, nach der Begegnung



und ich hatte tatsächlich 30 drauf als ich dran vorbei bin heut 

in Fux-Richtung macht der Trail auch Spass 


Gibt denn keine Bilder vom Felsenmeer? 
@ Carsten: deine Knochen/meine Protektoren noch ganz?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch ich fand die tour und die truppe toll
> hab für die spitzkehren wohl doch das falsche bike mitgehabt, war dennoch grade in dem trail vom rothenfels (gigantischer anblick von unten und ausblick von oben  ) froh um mein fully.
> gelegt hats mich auch mal, als ich nach einem wartestopp wieder in den trail eintauchen wollte
> bei irgendeiner anderen blöden aktion hab ich mir dann noch ein schickes branding eingefangen. irgendwie rutsche das bike ganz blöd auf mein bein  . lugga, jetzt weiß ich, wie das geht. mach vielleicht noch nen foto ...
> ...




Gute Besserung,
und die Wunde immer schön mit isotonischer Kochsalzlösung sauberhalten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2007)

@ Lugga: wie sind die neuen Laufräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2007)

wie schauts eigentlich mit dem Bikeparkbesuch der für dieses Jahr geplant war? 

bis dahin

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2007)

GN8 Crazy 

Ich werd' heute auch nicht mehr alt, denn ich bin ziemlich müde...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. August 2007)

verschwinde ebenfalls 

GN8 muss ja morgen ,,früh,, (6:30) austehn


tschöö


----------



## fUEL (26. August 2007)

Wenn ich geahnt hätte dass wir erst kurz vor 8 dahaam sinn hätt ich vorgekocht; naja des esse is fertisch jedzd..........spät genuch zum esse is ja.


----------



## fUEL (26. August 2007)

Muss meue auch früh raus und den Unfallwagen zu BMW bringen, da meiner Frau ja jemand die komplette rechte seite aufgerisssen hat.


----------



## Zilli (26. August 2007)

Guude zusammen,


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und ich hatte tatsächlich 30 drauf als ich dran vorbei bin heut
> in Fux-Richtung macht der Trail auch Spass
> Gibt denn keine Bilder vom Felsenmeer?
> @ Carsten: deine Knochen/meine Protektoren noch ganz?



Schön das es mit dem Biken bei Dir wieder klappt.
Bilder: siehe Album (sind auf reduziert auf 1024x700ebbes)
Meine Knochen: Dank Deinen Protektoren heil auch wenn es unter den Protektoren 2 Schürfungen gab; war hald en "heisser" Abflug vornerüber, ich dachte ich beiss in den nächsten oder obernächsten Fels; je nachdem die Schlitterei aufhört. Zum Schluss lag ich auf Bauch und das Bike halb über mir. Ohne Protektoren will ich's mir gar ned vorstellen, was passiert wär.

Die Protektoren: Den Umständen entsprechend gut (Kratzer; wir reden nach Meran darüber ob Abkauf für Neue (die passen nämlich gut) oder Abnutzungsentgeld)

Auch von der Landschaft her war es eine sehr schöne Tour (ähnlich Spessart); das Meer hatte teilweise für mich zu große "Wellen"; trotzdem hat es auch auf den nicht so spektakulären Linien Spaß gemacht und herausgefordert. 
MAGGO oder HKN ihr habt mir gefehlt; ich hab geschwitzt wie'd Sau. (auch wenn Uwe und Ulrich öfters mir hinten Beistand geleistet haben)

Da ich nach einem Krampf im Oberschenkel nicht nochmal zum Frankenstein hoch bin, hatte ich folgende Daten: 38,1 km, 1340 hm, 4:07 Std., HF max 189/Ø155. 

Das Gebilde mit den zwei zusammenlaufenden dunklen Linien ist nicht die Route :


----------



## Zilli (26. August 2007)

Vllt. hätte ich heut doch die SealSkinz anziehen sollen, dann wäre es nicht so heiss gewesen


----------



## Zilli (26. August 2007)

Gute Nacht zusammen,

(ich will morgen aufwachen und das keine Muskeln weh tun und nichts ist mehr kaputt oder gesplittert ist )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn ich geahnt hätte dass wir erst kurz vor 8 dahaam sinn hätt ich vorgekocht; naja des esse is fertisch jedzd..........spät genuch zum esse is ja.



Na denn Mahlzeit


----------



## Zilli (26. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .... ich kann wohl von glück sprechen, dass dort ein baum stand der mich aufgehalten hat sonst wäre ich wesentlich früher unten gewesen als die anderen, dann aber nicht mehr auf dem rad sitzend.
> 
> bei dem sturz iss mein relativ neuer tacho im gebüsch hängen glblieben, so vermute ich jedenfalls. ich mach mal nen thread im lokalforum auf und hoffe auf nen ehrlichen finder.
> [email protected] am meer verbringer: wir erwarten euren bericht.


Wie sich die Dinge doch ähneln  

Bericht: mußt Du mittlerweile dran vorbeigekommen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2007)

... und GN8 @All


----------



## oldrizzo (26. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Geil diese halfpipeteile, glaub so was ähnliches in klein gab es auch auf dem Johannisberg, oder? Bernd?



ei was maanste dann mit halfpipeteilen?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ei was maanste dann mit halfpipeteilen?



Frank meint die Rinne vom Melibocus, ich glaub die kennst de gar nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

@Zilli: Megageile Fotos


----------



## oldrizzo (26. August 2007)

ne, die kenne ich nicht - noch nicht... kenne nur die rinne an der burg und jetzt ein bisschen felsenmeer. hoffentlich gibts nen heissen herbst.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ne, die kenne ich nicht - noch nicht... kenne nur die rinne an der burg und jetzt ein bisschen felsenmeer. hoffentlich gibts nen heissen herbst.



Den gibts, sei Dir sicher...er wird nur viiiiiiiiiel zu kurz


----------



## fUEL (26. August 2007)

Paar pics:


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude zusammen,
> Das Gebilde mit den zwei zusammenlaufenden dunklen Linien ist nicht die Route :



Bist du zufrieden mit dem Teil. Bin m ueberlegen mir das zu Weihnachten zu schenken .....


----------



## fUEL (26. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ei was maanste dann mit halfpipeteilen?


 
Es ist sozusagen ein Hohlweg auf dessen beiden seitlichen Kämmen jeweils zur anderen Seite Steilwege abfallen und so die beiden Seiten miteinander verbinden und das verbunden mit Anliegern, Kickern und doubles.

Spaß pur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (26. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bist du zufrieden mit dem Teil. Bin m ueberlegen mir das zu Weihnachten zu schenken .....


 
Die Anzeige ist bei ner Bodenprobe zerbrochen, frag besser nicht.........


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Paar pics:



Hoffe du (unbekannt, da ich dich nicht kenne) bist nicht an dem Stein hängen geblieben


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Anzeige ist bei ner Bodenprobe zerbrochen, frag besser nicht.........



heisst man muss sich Mühe geben ????
das es am Ende so aussieht.........


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Paar pics:



gibt es eigentlich gute Armschoner, die auf dem Bild scheinen ja auch zu verrutschen.....
als Knieschoner habe ich die 661/Tomcat, welche gut siztzen und auch bleiben wo sie hin sollen  ... 

S.


----------



## fUEL (26. August 2007)

Nacht denn mal


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2007)

ich auch ... Gutse Nächtle und der grosse Singletrail wartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> P.S: Almut hat es auch sehr gut gefallen!



Finde ich echt toll und bewundernswert!!  Es war ja schon eine heftige Packung! Sowohl vom Anspruch, als auch vom Konditionellen her.


----------



## Arachne (26. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ...
> Das Gebilde mit den zwei zusammenlaufenden dunklen Linien ist nicht die Route :



*Au!*


----------



## habkeinnick (27. August 2007)

GN8


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

moin !
wo seid ihr alle  

die bilder vom branding sind nix geworden. stellt euch einfach ne hayes-disc in rot vor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Moin...

... hier: Gerade aus dem Bettchen gekrabbelt


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

guten tach,

museumsuferfest ging dann doch noch bis 1:30. ich bin vollkommen am ende.


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

hab ja ganz vergessen, die caro nochmal für ihre leistung zu würdigen. ganz großen respekt für dein durchhaltevermögen


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten tach,
> 
> museumsuferfest ging dann doch noch bis 1:30. ich bin vollkommen am ende.



und dann schon wach, respekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten tach,
> 
> museumsuferfest ging dann doch noch bis 1:30. ich bin vollkommen am ende.



Ohje ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab ja ganz vergessen, die caro nochmal für ihre leistung zu würdigen. ganz großen respekt für dein durchhaltevermögen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

Moin, fahr dann mal um Autohaus-wo doch der wald ruft....grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## caroka (27. August 2007)

Moin,
ihr seid ja schon wieder alle wach. 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja das kenn ich, Dir ist aber nix passiert?


Nein, ich war nur etwas überrascht.




Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn sie immer besser gehen, wirst Du sie auch irgendwann im Schlaf beherschen, Du in jedem Fall


Ob ich so alt werden will? 





wahltho schrieb:


> War ne super Tour in KH mit supernetten Leuten. - Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen
> 
> P.S: Almut hat es auch sehr gut gefallen!


Almut ist super gut mitgefahren. Respekt! 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Autsch, wie geht denn sowas, ich wiege 100+ und habe es zum Glück noch nie geschafft eine Sattelstütze zu brechen .....
> Zum Glück scheinst du ja heile zu sein


Die Schraube, die den Sattel hält ist gebrochen.

@Zilli
was für'n Mist, das mit dem Garmin.  

Jetzt weiß ich auch wer der Aju ist.  

Kresi mach langsam mit Deim Finger. 

Schön Maggo,
dass Euch gestern beim Museeumsuferfest nix passiert ist.


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schön Maggo,
> dass Euch gestern beim Museeumsuferfest nix passiert ist.



ich glaub ich weiß was du meinst, wir haben auf der neuen brücke gestanden und das feuerwerk angeschaut als neben uns ein cop in zivil hektisch rumtelefoniert hat wegen irgendwelcher verbrennungen durch runtergefallene feuerwerkskörper in richtung schweizer straße.  sowas darf nicht passieren, wenn der wind zu stark ist muss sowas trotz der evtl hohen kosten für den veranstalter abegsagt werden. und gestern war kaum wind.


----------



## Zilli (27. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bist du zufrieden mit dem Teil. Bin m ueberlegen mir das zu Weihnachten zu schenken .....


Kurz gesagt: Ich war .... 


nee, ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit. Mehr (empfehlenswerte Links etc.) irgendwann die Woche, hab heut morgen nicht so viel Zeit und gehe tagsüber im Büro nur in "Notfällen" ins Forum.

Wiedäluage (Rechtschreibfehler schenk ich Dir)


----------



## Zilli (27. August 2007)

Morsche (t'schuldigung)


----------



## caroka (27. August 2007)

@Maggo
Das meinte ich.


----------



## oldrizzo (27. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Es ist sozusagen ein Hohlweg auf dessen beiden seitlichen Kämmen jeweils zur anderen Seite Steilwege abfallen und so die beiden Seiten miteinander verbinden und das verbunden mit Anliegern, Kickern und doubles.
> 
> Spaß pur.



ah, sowas. ja, in der tat. das gibts in klein unterhalb der sternwarte am johannisberg.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Mensch war das heute eine herrliche angenehme Fahrt zur Arbeit. Super Wetter und genau die richtige Temperatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Schraube, die den Sattel hält ist gebrochen.




Wenn Du Hilfe brauche solltest, sag' Bescheid. Ich habe sowohl Schrauben als auch Sattelstützen im Keller


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mensch war das heute eine herrliche angenehme Fahrt zur Arbeit. Super Wetter und genau die richtige Temperatur



 
stimmt, wenns nur net immer so dunkel wär ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt, wenns nur net immer so dunkel wär ...



Bei mir ist es zum Glück *noch* hell, wenn ich fahre


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

ich hoffe, keiner von euch wurde gestern abend auf der a66 bei der as mainz-kastell geblitzt  
wir wollten noch meldung machen, aber weder caro noch almut gingen an ihr handy dran 
sorry schon mal an maggo + arachne, aber von euch hatten wir (kater + ich) keine nummer ... und der hirsch war mit blitz ausweichen beschäftigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hoffe, keiner von euch wurde gestern abend auf der a66 bei der as mainz-kastell geblitzt



Wir haben alle den Blitzer gesehen, waren uns aber nicht einig darüber welche Max KM/H dort gilt, also ob 100 oder 120...


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hoffe, keiner von euch wurde gestern abend auf der a66 bei der as mainz-kastell geblitzt
> wir wollten noch meldung machen, aber weder caro noch almut gingen an ihr handy dran
> sorry schon mal an maggo + arachne, aber von euch hatten wir (kater + ich) keine nummer ... und der hirsch war mit blitz ausweichen beschäftigt



de kater hat mich angerufen und ne sms zusätzlich ins handy im rucksack im kofferraum geschickt. ich glaub ich bin nicht geblitzt worden, ich war viel zu müde um schnell zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...ich war viel zu müde um schnell zu fahren.




Ich bin immer noch Müde, und fühl mich ungefähr so  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Wo sind denn die Bilder Bad Kreuznach.
Erst wird hier groß Werbung betrieben und dann passiert nix


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch Müde, und fühl mich ungefähr so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der kater hat werbung gemacht, ich hab geschrieben, dass ich mein datenkabel nicht finde. insgesamt sind die bilder wenig spektakulär. du kennst das ja auch, du färst nen richtig tollen trail, da hälst du leider nicht ubedingt an um deinen mitfahrern im weg rumzustehn nur um sie zu fotografieren. ich gugg mal ob wir hier in der bude nen cardreader haben.


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir haben alle den Blitzer gesehen, waren uns aber nicht einig darüber welche Max KM/H dort gilt, also ob 100 oder 120...



dort gilt noch die 100. 120 erst ab dem 3 spurigen teil, also ungefähr bei der aral-tanke ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dort gilt noch die 100. 120 erst ab dem 3 spurigen teil, also ungefähr bei der aral-tanke ...



Hhmm war auch etwas müde und daher nich 150%-ig aufmerksam, dachte das wäre schon 120, wusste auch nicht mehr wie schnell ich genau war 

Die blitzen aber doch noch immer in rot, oder?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die Bilder Bad Kreuznach.
> Erst wird hier groß Werbung betrieben und dann passiert nix


Naja groß Werbung..., ich hab halt nur zwei ohne Action:




Rohloff-Fahrer lieben ihr Bike und da der Zusammenbau immer etwas länger dauert, macht man es sich gleich gemütlich. 



Maggos zweitliebstes Hobby. Wir hätten es echt vermisst, wenn es nicht passiert wäre. Und nur durch diesen heroischen Einsatz konnten wir überhaupt genug Kraft tanken, um die Tour leben zu überstehen. Danke!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> [Rohloff-Fahrer lieben ihr Bike und da der Zusammenbau immer etwas länger dauert, macht man es sich gleich gemütlich.


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

das mit dem platten pack ich immer noch nicht. es war definitiv nicht zuwenig luft im reifen und eigentlich dachte ich hätte ich diese sorte probleme nur mit leichtbaureifen.   naja, ich werde wohl mal über schwere downhillschläuchen nachdenken müssen.............oder ein eclipse set bestellen.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das mit dem platten pack ich immer noch nicht. es war definitiv nicht zuwenig luft im reifen und eigentlich dachte ich hätte ich diese sorte probleme nur mit leichtbaureifen.   naja, ich werde wohl mal über schwere downhillschläuchen nachdenken müssen.............oder ein eclipse set bestellen.



UST evtl. auch mehr dynamic in den allerwertesten bringen


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> UST evtl. auch mehr dynamic in den allerwertesten bringen



der gestern war am vorderrad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der gestern war am vorderrad.



Gib es zu: Du hast versucht, den Ho-Chi-Minh auf dem VR zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gib es zu: Du hast versucht, den Ho-Chi-Minh auf dem VR zu fahren



versucht......


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der gestern war am vorderrad.



wie geht das


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hoffe, keiner von euch wurde gestern abend auf der a66 bei der as mainz-kastell geblitzt



Wisst Ihr, was ich inzwischen, das war gar kein Blitzer gestern, sondern so ein neues Kennzeichenlesegerät der Polizei:

http://www.radarforum.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=24016

(ziemlich weit unten in dem Thread ist ein Foto davon).

1. War zu dem Zeitpunkt eigentlich viel zu dichter Verkehr, um wirklich lukrativ Kasse zu machen
2. Waren die Herren in grün eigentlich zu offensichtlich postiert
3. Sah das Gerät irgendwie aus, wie das aus dem Foto


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie geht das



egal, es geht


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr, was ich inzwischen, das war gar kein Blitzer gestern, sondern so ein neues Kennzeichenlesegerät der Polizei:
> 
> http://www.radarforum.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=24016
> 
> ...



was es nicht alles gibt , radarforum   obs da auch plauscher gibt  

die herren in "grün" hatten zumindest eines der neuen blauen autos. ob sie auch die neue uniform hatten, hab ich nicht gesehen ...


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie geht das



keine ahnung. auf der gans hab ichdurch nen lenk-bremsfehler volles rohr nen dicken, nen richtig dicken ast überrollt. da war nix, im ho chi min war übrigens auch nix, deshalb war ich auh etwas irritiert drüber.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 3. Sah das Gerät irgendwie aus, wie das aus dem Foto


Stimmt. Also keine Panik, egal wie schnell wer war.


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Stimmt. Also keine Panik, egal wie schnell wer war.



oh shit, hätten die blos mal geblitzt. das auto gehört doch nicht mir......


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oh shit, hätten die blos mal geblitzt. das auto gehört doch nicht mir......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2007)

Gruezi zäme

das mit dem Wetter und Temperatur kann ich nur bestätigen  
Musste meinen Weg zur A***** heute 2 x machen, da mir irgendwann einfiel, dass ich mein Laptop zu Hause vergessen hatte ......  
Aber bei dem herrlichen Wetter war es dann halt doppelt schön


----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> UST evtl. auch mehr dynamic in den allerwertesten bringen


 

Hi, uwe
die kollabierte Vorbauschraube, bzw der Rest, der noch im Gewinde steckte, ließ sich bestens mit einer anderen Schraube ausdrehen, das hätten wir eigentlich gestern auch schon probieren können. 

Also der Vorbau ist wieder instandgesetzt. ..........und der neue wieder verpackt zum zurückgeben.


----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Stimmt. Also keine Panik, egal wie schnell wer war.


 
in dem Zusammenhang hat die Signatur eine andere Bedeutung.


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

Guten Morgen,

@wahltho: Auch ich habe mich über die Temperatur hierher gefreut! 

@fux: Augen aufmachen?! Mir hat die Sonne ins Gesicht geblinzelt.  Übrigens glaube ich, dass sie tatsächlich die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung am Anschluß Erbenheim geändert haben. Aber zumindest vor einigen Monaten war es noch so, wie Du beschrieben hast.

@gestrige KH-Truppe: Ihr habt euch hoffentlich aufmerksam nach Zecken abgesucht. Ich mußte mir eine vom Fußgelenk entfernen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Moin Gerd,

Zecken-Check negative!...

... zum Glück


----------



## Alberto68 (27. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten tach,
> 
> museumsuferfest ging dann doch noch bis 1:30. ich bin vollkommen am ende.



MOIN Maggo,
War gestern erstaunlich gut auf dem MUF ichbin auch noch total müüüüüüde ,
wo haste gefeiert ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (27. August 2007)

Moin zusammen. Bin auch total fertig von den Strapazen des Weekends. 
Ich war hier:
http://mindphaser.de/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=24

Wünsche allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Bin auch total fertig von den Strapazen des Weekends.
> Ich war hier:
> http://mindphaser.de/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=24
> 
> Wünsche allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche.


 Die ebenso!
Hi Frank, mit so viel Benzin im Blut solltest Du eigentlich den Berg hochfliegen ( auf dem Bike )


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

Viele meiner Kollegen/innen sind heute auf Betriebsausflug. Ich nutze die Zeit, mich von Cellos zum Feierabend tragen zu lassen!!


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> MOIN Maggo,
> War gestern erstaunlich gut auf dem MUF ichbin auch noch total müüüüüüde ,
> wo haste gefeiert ???



zum feiern hat die energie nicht mehr gereicht. ich hab mich eine runde durchgequetscht und auf der neuen brücke feuerwerk geguggt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viele Ich nutze die Zeit, mich von Cellos zum Feierabend tragen zu lassen!!



Was geniesst Du denn gerade genau?

Ich bin jetzt gleich mit einer hübschen jungen Dame zum Lunch verabredet


----------



## habkeinnick (27. August 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

gude kneifer


----------



## Alberto68 (27. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zum feiern hat die energie nicht mehr gereicht. ich hab mich eine runde durchgequetscht und auf der neuen brücke feuerwerk geguggt.



Jammer nicht 

ich war gestern morgen auch biken, mal wieder ne schöne lange runde am Feldberg.

Ich hab den ganzen Abend mich am Monza festgelabbert und gefeiert  hoffentlich geht der tag schnell rum....


----------



## Frank (27. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die ebenso!
> Hi Frank, mit so viel Benzin im Blut solltest Du eigentlich den Berg hochfliegen ( auf dem Bike )


 
Wenn ich denn mal Zeit hätte, zu fahren - gestern nachmittag war ich sowas von fertig mit der Welt und war sauer, das ich so fertig bin - sonst wäre ich mal zwei Stunden rumgeradelt  

Heute wieder bis 20:00 im Laden, morgen abend unterwegs, Mittwoch Laden, Donnerstag & Freitag vielleicht auch, Samstag unterwegs ... aber hmm vielleicht am Sonntag mal eine kleine Runde


----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

neues FR 08


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

wessen  

fiese farbe


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> neues FR 08



aber nicht deins?! du wolltest es ja in der krasseren farbvariante wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 
ansonsten schickes radl, nicht so schick fotografiert um es ausreichend zu bewunden und den sattel find ich optisch störend, wenn er dem fahrer allerdings passt..........


----------



## habkeinnick (27. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude kneifer



recht hast du und die quittung gleicht bekommen. bodo hat abgesagt und so hat die faulheit vollkommen gesiegt. konnte ich wenigstens noch was arbeiten


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und so hat die faulheit vollkommen gesiegt..........



bitte nicht übel nehmen aber im sinne der gemeinschaft muss das mal gesagt werden: so wird das nie was!


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was geniesst Du denn gerade genau?


Apocalyptica - ~


wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt gleich mit einer hübschen jungen Dame zum Lunch verabredet


Neid!  

Aber um den muß ich mich jetzt auch mal kümmern!


----------



## habkeinnick (27. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bitte nicht übel nehmen aber im sinne der gemeinschaft muss das mal gesagt werden: so wird das nie was!



naja, kann es nun auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

mahlzeit hkn


----------



## habkeinnick (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> mahlzeit hkn



gude wahltho


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> neues FR 08



Sorry, aber der 07er-Rahmen gefällt mir definitiv besser, wahrscheinlich liegt es aber auch nur an der K*tz-Farbe 

Irgendwie wirkt der Rahmen aber auch filigraner und nicht so massiv, wie der "Alte", was ich gerade am FR so besonders mag.

Mir gefällt aber zumindest hinten die neue Verstrebung für das Sattelrohr nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

... und eigentlich wollte Nicolai beim diesjährigen Modellwechsel doch nur kleinere Mods am Rahmen machen, oder? 

Wahrscheinlich wirkt der Rahmen auf dem Foto wirklich nur wegen der :kotz:-Farbe so anders


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja, kann es nun auch nicht mehr ändern.



Nächste Woche machst de min. 2000 hm am Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja, kann es nun auch nicht mehr ändern.



Doch geht: Ab jetzt regelmässig den inneren Schweinehund besiegen, ...

... sonst ist es bald ganz vorbei mit dem Biken


----------



## habkeinnick (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nächste Woche machst de min. 2000 hm am Tag



ja mit dem lift 



wahltho schrieb:


> Doch geht: Ab jetzt regelmässig den inneren Schweinehund besiegen, ...
> 
> ... sonst ist es bald ganz vorbei mit dem Biken



da haste recht. bin im "winter" auch ne ganze ecke mehr gefahren. weiß auch nicht, zur zeit habe ich halt doch nen ganz schönen hänger.


----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wessen
> 
> fiese farbe


 
Das Bild hat irgendwer bei der Nicolai Hausmesse gemacht.

Die Farbe ist nicht wirklich schön und die erkennbaren verbauten Teile sind auch nicht wirklich prickelnd, der Sattel sieht so ganz und gar schauderhaft aus.

Auf der Sattelrohrstrebe ist jetzt Helius eingraviert, das Gusset am Steuerrohr ist geändert, die Wippe, die Kettenstreben sind 1,5 cm länger.

Denke in der Farbe wird es nicht so viele Bestellungen geben  

Ansonsten gibt es noch mehr Bilder im Nicolai Forum "Hausmesse"

Auch ein cc mit 9,4 kg  130 Federweg und so ein Gewicht, wenn das mal nicht zu extrem ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja mit dem lift




Schlaues Kerlchen.

Noch ein Schwank von gestern. Bin an der Burg Frankenstein gleich zu begin am steilen Stück, da wos ganz steil runtergeht dann wieder hoch und gleich rechts, so runtergefahren das ich beim dann wieder hoch und gleich rechts, auf das rechts verzichten mußte  Die Brennesseln haben den Einschlag aber sanft abgebremst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schlaues Kerlchen.
> 
> Noch ein Schwank von gestern. Bin an der Burg Frankenstein gleich zu begin am steilen Stück, da wos ganz steil runtergeht dann wieder hoch und gleich rechts, so runtergefahren das ich beim dann wieder hoch und gleich rechts, auf das rechts verzichten mußte  Die Brennesseln haben den Sturz aber sanft abgebremst.


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



Hautanregende Bodenprobe...


----------



## habkeinnick (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schlaues Kerlchen.
> 
> Noch ein Schwank von gestern. Bin an der Burg Frankenstein gleich zu begin am steilen Stück, da wos ganz steil runtergeht dann wieder hoch und gleich rechts, so runtergefahren das ich beim dann wieder hoch und gleich rechts, auf das rechts verzichten mußte  Die Brennesseln haben den Einschlag aber sanft abgebremst.



komische beschreibung, aber ich denke du meinst das stück mit den 2 stämmen und dem steilen teil kurz vor der straße...hoffe ich jedenfalls mal...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Brennesseln haben den Einschlag aber sanft abgebremst.



 Brennesseln sind gut für die Haut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da haste recht. bin im "winter" auch ne ganze ecke mehr gefahren. weiß auch nicht, zur zeit habe ich halt doch nen ganz schönen hänger.



Mal ganz ohne Spruch: Das ist 'ne Spirale, weil Du Dich immer schwerer dazu motivieren kannst wieder loszulegen, eben weil Du weisst, dass es hart wird, also rauf auf's Bike 

P.S: Das war auch einer der Gründe dafür, warum ich versucht habe, Dich für die Tour gestern in KH zu motivieren


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> komische beschreibung, aber ich denke du meinst das stück mit den 2 stämmen und dem steilen teil kurz vor der straße...hoffe ich jedenfalls mal...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Brennesseln sind gut für die Haut



Ja da hast de wohl recht, meine Haut im Gesicht ist heut glatt wie ein Babypopo


----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schlaues Kerlchen.
> 
> Noch ein Schwank von gestern. Bin an der Burg Frankenstein gleich zu begin am steilen Stück, da wos ganz steil runtergeht dann wieder hoch und gleich rechts, so runtergefahren das ich beim dann wieder hoch und gleich rechts, auf das rechts verzichten mußte  Die Brennesseln haben den Einschlag aber sanft abgebremst.


 

guggst Du in "wer schafft es auf den Altkönig"

Deine Ausführungen lesen sich so wie dessen. Was hattest Du vorhin im Kaffee?

Donnerstag mittag Felsenmeer  meeehhhrrrrfach???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja da hast de wohl recht, meine Haut im Gesicht ist heut glatt wie ein Babypopo



Oh, ein Kopfsprung in die Botanik...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh, ein Kopfsprung in die Botanik...



Nicht ganz, Beine und Arme haben auch glatte Haut, es war eher eine ganzheitliche Pflegesituation...schee wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, Beine und Arme haben auch glatte Haut, es war eher eine ganzheitliche Pflegesituation...schee wars



Na beim Kopfsprung taucht man ja auch ganz ein, aber eben mit dem Kopf zuerst - passt schon


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

Wirkt übrigens auch durchblutungsfördernd für den ganzen Rest der Tour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wirkt übrigens auch durchblutungsfördernd für den ganzen Rest der Tour



Also sollten wir uns zukünftig vor jeder Tour alle einmal in Brennesseln wälzen, oder?


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also sollten wir uns zukünftig vor jeder Tour alle einmal in Brennesseln wälzen, oder?



Habt ihr schon mal geschaut, ob Ameisensäure auf der Liste der unerlaubten Dopingmittel steht?  

Andernfalls biete ich mich natürlich gerne an euch zu tunen!!!


----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

Uwe, war der Knutschfleck zwischen den ersten beiden linksseitigen Rippen auch von der Actioneinlage???

Mein Sitzvergnügen ist auch eingeschränkt, um es mal sanft zu umschreiben.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also sollten wir uns zukünftig vor jeder Tour alle einmal in Brennesseln wälzen, oder?



Wär nur Konsequent


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Sitzvergnügen ist auch eingeschränkt, um es mal sanft zu umschreiben.



poste mal ein Bild!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> poste mal ein Bild!



Lieber nicht


----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> poste mal ein Bild!


 
Damit Du im Fotoshop ein paar Ohren dran bastelst????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Damit Du im Fotoshop ein paar Ohren dran bastelst????


----------



## oldrizzo (27. August 2007)

...und heute ein könig. ich wollte hier vermelden, dass ich mir gerade feinste kartoffelpfannekuchen samt frischem, selbstgemachten apfelkompott zubereitet habe.... das interesseirt zwar keinen, aber es schmeckt gut!


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...und heute ein könig. ich wollte hier vermelden, dass ich mir gerade feinste kartoffelpfannekuchen samt frischem, selbstgemachten apfelkompott zubereitet habe.... das interesseirt zwar keinen, aber es schmeckt gut!



stimmt nicht, hier wird sich wesentlich mehr für die nahrung des anderen interessiert als für dessen rad. stimmts gerd?!


----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


 

Ich will ja nett so sein - hier ein Prachtexemplar zum Basteln   
War unser Belgier auf dem Trail West letztes Jahr.








..............hat sich vom Stromberg seinen Wheelies inspiriert gefÃ¼hlt 




So fÃ¼hlt es sich nur an - zu sehen ist bislang gar nix, wenn wird der Fleck auch eh nur 2 â¬ groÃ sein, da es ein Wurzelauge war, auf welches ich mich abgesetzt hatte.


----------



## habkeinnick (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mal ganz ohne Spruch: Das ist 'ne Spirale, weil Du Dich immer schwerer dazu motivieren kannst wieder loszulegen, eben weil Du weisst, dass es hart wird, also rauf auf's Bike
> 
> P.S: Das war auch einer der Gründe dafür, warum ich versucht habe, Dich für die Tour gestern in KH zu motivieren



ich weiß das ja auch. mich hat mich schon anfang des jahres genervt das trotz vermehrten bikens meine kondition immer schlechter wurde.

liegt einmal daran das ich mir 15 kg drauf gemampft habe und das ich immwer weniger "touren" fahre...der weg ist nur noch mittel zum zweck...bergab ist toll 

muss mich wirklich durchbeißen....


----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...und heute ein könig. ich wollte hier vermelden, dass ich mir gerade feinste kartoffelpfannekuchen samt frischem, selbstgemachten apfelkompott zubereitet habe.... das interesseirt zwar keinen, aber es schmeckt gut!


 

Hi, Bernd, was hast de denn dazu getrunken???

Apfelsaft???
Hefeweizen????
Rotwein????
Kombucha???
Sake???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Uwe, war der Knutschfleck zwischen den ersten beiden linksseitigen Rippen auch von der Actioneinlage???
> 
> Mein Sitzvergnügen ist auch eingeschränkt, um es mal sanft zu umschreiben.



Die Zeit heilt die Wunden...Gude Besserung


----------



## oldrizzo (27. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi, Bernd, was hast de denn dazu getrunken???
> 
> Apfelsaft???
> Hefeweizen????
> ...



noch habe ich gar nichts dazu getrunken... das habe ich vergessen. aber ich denke gerade darüber nach, was ein glas milch im bauch in kombination mit apfelsäure und pektin anstellt. ich werde wohl milch trinken, ja das werde ich.


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...und heute ein könig. ich wollte hier vermelden, dass ich mir gerade feinste kartoffelpfannekuchen samt frischem, selbstgemachten apfelkompott zubereitet habe.... das interesseirt zwar keinen, aber es schmeckt gut!



Habe ich auch schon mal gemacht und finde ich klasse!


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt nicht, hier wird sich wesentlich mehr für die nahrung des anderen interessiert als für dessen rad. stimmts gerd?!


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich will ja nett so sein - hier ein Prachtexemplar zum Basteln
> War unser Belgier auf dem Trail West letztes Jahr.
> ...
> ..............hat sich vom Stromberg seinen Wheelies inspiriert gefühlt
> ...



Na der Hintern ist wirklich ein Prachtexemplar - aaaua!

Ich weiß aber auch, dass weniger zum Wehtun reicht...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

Bernd es ist drin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bernd es ist drin



Bin isch schon drin oder was?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> muss mich wirklich durchbeißen....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

@Gerdi:

Was habt Ihr denn gestern abend eigentlich noch angestellt, nachdem wir uns in Hofheim getrennt haben? - Habt Ihr noch beim Nagetier gegrillt?


----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Zeit heilt die Wunden...Gude Besserung


 
Seit ich des bild vom belgier mal wieder gesehen hab tut mir mein hintern kaum noch weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Brennesseln sind gut für die Haut


 
und gut gegen Rheuma


----------



## oldrizzo (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bernd es ist drin



kühl....


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> kühl....



Du hast Dich ja hängen lassen  drum kühl


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerdi:
> 
> Was habt Ihr denn gestern abend eigentlich noch angestellt, nachdem wir uns in Hofheim getrennt haben? - Habt Ihr noch beim Nagetier gegrillt?



   

War nochmal richtig nett! Wie schön doch so eine Rattenhöhle sein kann! 

Vor lauter Plauscherei haben wir das Grillgut allerdings auch mal zu lang auf dem Grill gelassen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vor lauter Plauscherei haben wir das Grillgut allerdings auch mal zu lang auf dem Grill gelassen...



War es wirklich nur w/ der Plauscherei, oder hast Du etwa nichts anbrennen lassen


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

ratten haben keine höhlen, sondern löcher


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... oder hast Du etwa nichts anbrennen lassen



davon ist mal auszugehen


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2007)

Ich weiss ist ein Bike Fred und das gezeigte handelt von Fussball, aber ich fand halt eine coole Werbung   Sind 2 Videos 

http://www.20min.ch/sport/fussball/story/29194110

Also wers sehen will viel Spass  Passt etwas zu dem netten Bild mit dem PurPur gefärbten Sitzteil


----------



## oldrizzo (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du hast Dich ja hängen lassen  drum kühl



kühl im sinne von cool.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich will ja nett so sein - hier ein Prachtexemplar zum Basteln
> War unser Belgier auf dem Trail West letztes Jahr.
> 
> 
> ...



spanking iss nix für mich! da fahr ich liebr rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> spanking iss nix für mich! da fahr ich liebr rad.



Sieht mir auch eigentlich eher nach einer mittelstrengen Erziehung aus


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> War es wirklich nur w/ der Plauscherei, oder hast Du etwa nichts anbrennen lassen





wissefux schrieb:


> ratten haben keine höhlen, sondern löcher





wissefux schrieb:


> davon ist mal auszugehen



Ihr seid wirklich Orginal-Plauscher!


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sieht mir auch eigentlich eher nach einer mittelstrengen Erziehung aus



   

und so präzise platziert, dass man wenn die hose hochgezogen ist nix davon mitbekommt. da war ein profi am werk äh stock..........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... und so präzise platziert, dass man wenn die hose hochgezogen ist nix davon mitbekommt. da war ein profi am werk äh stock..........



Klar, das ist die Kunst dabei 

Ob das Nagetier uns wohl mal das komplette Steiss-Tattoo zeigt? 

Ich habe mich gestern nicht getraut zu fragen... 

( Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich habe mich *nicht* etwa nicht getraut, weil gestern meine Frau dabei war  )

Oder hast Du es schon gesehen Gerd?


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

@wahltho: Erzähle uns lieber mal von Deiner hübschen Lunchbegleitung!


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2007)

Hätte jetzt grosse Lust auf  .........

Hmmm leider sitze ich vor so einem sch ***** und muss mich mit komischen Menschen ärgern, die immer das wollen was man ihnen nicht liefern kann    

so das musste mal gesagt werden, Jetzt geht es mir auch schon besser


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)

Habt ihr auch etwas gegessen?


----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

wieder keiner da-  habe wohl alle wieder Feierbend und gehen biken....


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> wieder keiner da-  habe wohl alle wieder Feierbend und gehen biken....



von wegen


----------



## habkeinnick (27. August 2007)

biken wäre was  fahre später erstmal zu CR die Kefü montieren. Vielleicht hat er ja lust ne lahme minitour zu fahren.


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> wieder keiner da-  habe wohl alle wieder Feierbend und gehen biken....



ich sitz (noch) hier. danach mach heut alles nur nicht biken.   letzteres natürlich nicht, da ich ja sonst ohne bike bin und es mir ohne besser geht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2007)

ei gude wie!



Zilli schrieb:


> Guude zusammen,
> 
> 
> Schön das es mit dem Biken bei Dir wieder klappt.
> ...



und genau deswegen (@ hkn) würd ich da lieber mit nem FF fahren.

Freut mich das die Protektoren gut halten  ich hab sie ja noch nie (zum Glück) testen können 
Hast du die Arm- oder die Beinschützer versaut? Die Beinschützer sind ja die special TaunusPlauscher Edition, die Armschützer sind ersetzbar.


----------



## habkeinnick (27. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du mich hat es am freitag auch mehrmals geerdet...aber ich habe den specialskill im fallen  nee im ernst, bessere wäre es...

wie schauts denn heute aus? schrauben? biken? oder schrauben&biken?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2007)

bist ja noch on, dachte du stehst hier dann um halb vor der Tür. Hatte ja geschrieben das es heut Abend passt 
wo willst du denn biken? Lass erst mal schrauben und dann auf die Uhr schaun  das wird ne Weile dauern bis das alles gut passt. Mal abgesehen davon kann ich kaum laufen von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (27. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bist ja noch on, dachte du stehst hier dann um halb vor der Tür. Hatte ja geschrieben das es heut Abend passt
> wo willst du denn biken? Lass erst mal schrauben und dann auf die Uhr schaun  das wird ne Weile dauern bis das alles gut passt. Mal abgesehen davon kann ich kaum laufen von gestern




gut dann lass ich den kram daheim *autsch* merke schon den schlag von wahltho gegen den hinterkopf *lol*


----------



## caroka (27. August 2007)

So, hab gerade ein Schläfchen gemacht. Wäre heute Morgen im Büro fast eingeschlafen. Das war ein langes WE. 

@Wahltho
Schraube versuch ich mal so zu besorgen, wenn ich heute keine bekomme, lass ich es Dich wissen. Danke für das Angebot. 
Ich hab gestern kein Tatoo gesehen.  Wo habt Ihr denn Eure Augen?   

@Arachne
Du hast etwas anbrennen lassen?  Ich hatte ja die Hoffnung, dass Du das irgendwann mal lernst.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2007)

Helm kannst du mal einpacken, dann zeigen wir dir das Lenzhahner "Felsenmeer"  ist aber nur etwa 3km Strecke hin und zurück, also reicht der Helm


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Helm kannst du mal einpacken, dann zeigen wir dir das Lenzhahner "Felsenmeer"  ist aber nur etwa 3km Strecke hin und zurück, also reicht der Helm



mach mal Fotos!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2007)

nix besonderes, aber besser als nix und zum üben ok


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2007)




----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern kein Tatoo gesehen.  Wo habt Ihr denn Eure Augen?




nur zur allgemeinen info : da gibts nicht nur ein tatoo auf der rückseite zu bewundern


----------



## ratte (27. August 2007)

'nabend.


wissefux schrieb:


> nur zur allgemeinen info : da gibts nicht nur ein tatoo auf der rückseite zu bewundern



 Wo liegt hier die Betonung?

Anbrennen gelassen hat hier keiner was...
...ein Bißchen mehr medium hätts aber gerne sein dürfen.


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wo liegt hier die Betonung?



welche betonung  

bin wirklich kein fan von tatoos, aber wenn man sie so trägt, dass sie teilweise im alltag von jedermann gesehen werden können, kann man doch auch drüber reden, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

bin ich noch was schuldig : ich persönlich steh ja mehr auf die harten sachen  , hier mein aktuellstes branding im hayes-design


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> wieder keiner da-  habe wohl alle wieder Feierbend und gehen biken....



Genau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin ich noch was schuldig : ich persönlich steh ja mehr auf die harten sachen  , hier mein aktuellstes branding im hayes-design



Igitt - rasier' Dir erstmal die Beine 

P.S: Der Spruch meiner Grossmutter "Wie schön ist doch ein Männerbein, mag' es auch noch so stachelig sein!" ist out


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern kein Tatoo gesehen.  *Wo habt Ihr denn Eure Augen?   *



Das hatten wir letzte Woche schon: Natürlich auf dem knackigen Hintern der Mit-Bikerinnen, die (wir) vor uns herfahren (lassen) - Umgekehrt genauso


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2007)

also meine oma fand meine beine immer schön


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin ich noch was schuldig : ich persönlich steh ja mehr auf die harten sachen  , hier mein aktuellstes branding im hayes-design
> 
> Deine Bremsscheibe hat größere Löcher
> 
> Hab ich sofort gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (27. August 2007)

Kleines Missverständnis. 


wissefux schrieb:


> bin ich noch was schuldig : ich persönlich steh ja mehr auf die harten sachen  , hier mein aktuellstes branding im hayes-design


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur zur allgemeinen info : da gibts nicht nur ein tatoo auf der rückseite zu bewundern


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2007)

So kleine Spritztour gemacht von der Arbeit nach Hause .... 18 km / 650 hm. Wovon die ersten 350 jm auf den ersten 5 km sind  und runter auf einem schönen Trail mal ganz schnell 500 hm vernichtet


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2007)

@ wissefux

ist das eigentlich schon die "neue" Hayes = Stroker oder wie das Ding heisst??

Achja schönes Branding, die Enden hättest du noch etwas weiter führen können


----------



## Alberto68 (27. August 2007)

Servus Wahltho,

hab grade mal nach so eine Drähtsäge geschaut wenn die funkt iss das ja ein schnapp *http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=bi_04001&k_id=1008&hot=0

*wenn ich das nächste mal in der Ecke vom Globetrotter in FFM bin kauf ich mal so ein Ding zum testen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ... wenn ich das nächste mal in der Ecke vom Globetrotter in FFM bin kauf ich mal so ein Ding zum testen


----------



## caroka (27. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also meine oma fand meine beine immer schön


----------



## caroka (27. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Servus Wahltho,
> 
> hab grade mal nach so eine Drähtsäge geschaut wenn die funkt iss das ja ein schnapp *http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=bi_04001&k_id=1008&hot=0
> 
> *wenn ich das nächste mal in der Ecke vom Globetrotter in FFM bin kauf ich mal so ein Ding zum testen



Für's Trailcleaning?


----------



## Alberto68 (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>



 hab grade die bewertungen überflogen  ... da gehen die Meinungen von super bis zu total ausfall.
ich weis ja nicht ob man damit das machen kann was wir vorhaben ..... sieht eher so aus als wäre die Säge für Äste aber nicht für eien baum der im weg liegt..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Für's Trailcleaning?



Exactemente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (27. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Für's Trailcleaning?



YEP !! gibt halt Stellen da wird der baum nie und nimmer weggeräumt.

Hat sich ja toll gelesen Euer Sonntagsausflug.... wenn ich das nächste mal das weis, muß ich Alberto unterbekommen und dann bin ich auch dabei. mal schauen was die Rocky aushält


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich weis ja nicht ob man damit das machen kann was wir vorhaben ..... sieht eher so aus als wäre die Säge für Äste aber nicht für eien baum der im weg liegt..



Probieren geht über Studieren  - Einfach ausprobieren 

Das Investment hält sich ja in Grenzen


----------



## Alberto68 (27. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Probieren geht über Studieren  - Einfach ausprobieren
> 
> Das Investment hält sich ja in Grenzen



denk ich mir auch, ich nehm dich dann zum probieren mit


----------



## Alberto68 (27. August 2007)

guckst du hier Thomas,

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=tw_04001&k_id=1008&hot=0

taschenkettensäge .....das sieht schon besser aus


----------



## arkonis (27. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Servus Wahltho,
> 
> hab grade mal nach so eine Drähtsäge geschaut wenn die funkt iss das ja ein schnapp *http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=bi_04001&k_id=1008&hot=0*
> 
> wenn ich das nächste mal in der Ecke vom Globetrotter in FFM bin kauf ich mal so ein Ding zum testen


 
wenn schon eine Motorsäge, habe hier noch so ein Teil rumliegen sogar als leise Elektroausführung trotzdem noch stark genug um Bäume zu schneiden.

mal eine frage:
wieviel Temperatur hält eine Pulverbeschichtung aus? Ich müste um ein Teil zu kleben meinen Rahmen bei 180 °Celsius für ca. 10 min. in den Backofen schieben.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wieviel Temperatur hält eine Pulverbeschichtung aus? Ich müste um ein Teil zu kleben meinen Rahmen bei 180 °Celsius für ca. 10 min. in den Backofen schieben.


Hast du denn überhaupt so einen großen Backofen?


----------



## Alberto68 (27. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wenn schon eine Motorsäge, habe hier noch so ein Teil rumliegen sogar als leise Elektroausführung trotzdem noch stark genug um Bäume zu schneiden.
> 
> mal eine frage:
> wieviel Temperatur hält eine Pulverbeschichtung aus? Ich müste um ein Teil zu kleben meinen Rahmen bei 180 °Celsius für ca. 10 min. in den Backofen schieben.



Ok dann bring aber auch die Stromkabel-Verlängerung bis in den Trail mit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2007)

das mit dem Rahmen backen würde ich nicht machen...


----------



## arkonis (27. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hast du denn überhaupt so einen großen Backofen?


 
log'n  eigendlich zum abräuchern von Fischen gedacht.
Selbstbau und schon mehrfach erbrobt, funktioniert mit Grillkohle. 
Wenn der Ofen erstmal auf ein Niveau erhitzt ist bleibt die Temperatur dann auch recht konstant  



Alberto68 schrieb:


> Ok dann bring aber auch die Stromkabel-Verlängerung bis in den Trail mit


 
geht auch ein kleiner Generator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

Vernüftige Sägen gibts hier:
http://www.dick.biz/cgi-bin/dick.storefront/DE/catalog/1007?PIG=Google&PID=Saegen


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2007)

Ich sach mal 

a gudds Nächtle nach Norden 

und lasst im Taunus noch ein paar Bäume stehen


----------



## caroka (27. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> YEP !! gibt halt Stellen da wird der baum nie und nimmer weggeräumt.
> 
> Hat sich ja toll gelesen Euer Sonntagsausflug.... wenn ich das nächste mal das weis, muß ich Alberto unterbekommen und dann bin ich auch dabei. mal schauen was die Rocky aushält


----------



## Alberto68 (27. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>




hat irgendeiner Bilder gemacht von Sonntag ??? ausser die defekt bilder

so hab meine Rocky etwas für  morgen Abend fein gemacht


----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Servus Wahltho,
> 
> hab grade mal nach so eine Drähtsäge geschaut wenn die funkt iss das ja ein schnapp *http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=bi_04001&k_id=1008&hot=0*
> 
> wenn ich das nächste mal in der Ecke vom Globetrotter in FFM bin kauf ich mal so ein Ding zum testen


 
Du wirst doch nicht dem fux sein bein........nur wegen dem branding, ne das geht doch nicht ........fux der hat dein bein gestohlen .....hol es dir zurück, hol es dir zurück..............naja weiterdichten kann jeder wie er will


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2007)

heut is jemand glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Vernüftige Sägen gibts hier:
> http://www.dick.biz/cgi-bin/dick.storefront/DE/catalog/1007?PIG=Google&PID=Saegen


 

Die benutzt auch der Knaibale von Rothenburg für seine Hamburger zu belegen


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> heut is jemand glücklich



sieht gut aus Crazy  Hast de schee hiegegriegd


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die benutzt auch der Knaibale von Rothenburg für seine Hamburger zu belegen



Die Suchen ne Säge für die Hosentasche, mach mal nen Vorschlag
Du mußt Dich doch auskennen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2007)

Ich sach denn ma GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2007)

danke für das Lob Lugga, ich warte mal noch den Urlaub ab, wenn er dann immernoch zufrieden ist bin ichs auch 

gn8 wahltho.


Ich mach mich auch mal, machts gut ihr Leutz, gute Nacht


----------



## fUEL (27. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Suchen ne Säge für die Hosentasche, mach mal nen Vorschlag
> Du mußt Dich doch auskennen!


 

Ich hab ne 028 von stihl- die geht bis 60 er Stämme ohne Probleme wie Messer durch butter und is frisch geschärft vor kurzem, nachdem mein Apfelbaum eine Teilamputation brauchte........

Fux noch alles dran oder ware die bube schon da???


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fand es auch total klasse! Auch wieder eine tolle Truppe!!!   Es war zwar teilweise viel feuchter als ich dachte, runter war es aber immer trocken genug.  Die Spitzkehren sind für mich weiterhin eine Herausforderung, aber gerade die vom Lemberg runter machen immer mehr Spaß!!
> 
> Die Daten: 45km, 1200Hm, knapp 4h.



Mit ein wenig Wehmut habe ich Eure Erlebnissberichte KH gelesen. Naja, ich habe mich dafür alleins Richtung Orschel-Weber Pfad-Weisse Mauer-Winterstein-Limes-Saalburg-Orschel gemacht. 

Dabei kamen 4:30 Fahrtzeit 72km und 1265hm zusammen.

Das nächste mal will ich KH dabei sein!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (27. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> heut is jemand glücklich



 prima CR - danke noch mal. super nett von dir. ich und meine 2 linken hände


die organischen bremsbeläge halten wirklich nicht lange. nach 800 km waren die nun runter. die anorganischen vorne haben nun schon 3500+ km drauf und sind immer noch ausreichend dick.


----------



## fUEL (28. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> prima CR - danke noch mal. super nett von dir. ich und meine 2 linken hände
> 
> 
> die organischen bremsbeläge halten wirklich nicht lange. nach 800 km waren die nun runter. die anorganischen vorne haben nun schon 3500+ km drauf und sind immer noch ausreichend dick.


 

*Sieht sauber aus, was der Sebastian gebaut hat.   *

Ist das denn schaltbar? Ich seh 2 kettenblätter und irgendwie sieht es auf dem Bild nicht so aus, als ob man die Kefü schalten könnte.


Bin gespannt wie das gemacht ist 

Aber jetzt erstmal 

gn8zusame


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

morsche !

bei mir ist soweit noch alles dran  
muß ich jetzt mein linkes bein versichern lassen  

97 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2007)

Moin!

@ Fuel: die Rolle wird nicht geschaltet, die ist so gestaltet das die Kette zwei Laufflächen auf ihr hat (zwei unterschiedliche Durchmesser)

und weg  heut ne ganze std. später als sonst


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und weg  heut ne ganze std. später als sonst



 so früh warste doch noch nie hier ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Moin Leutz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Mein Gott, schon wieder steht 'ne K-Frage an


----------



## caroka (28. August 2007)

Moin,

die KeFü sieht echt scharf aus.


----------



## caroka (28. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so früh warste doch noch nie hier ...



Ja, weil er so spät ist.


----------



## fUEL (28. August 2007)

Und tschüß bis später ...ich fahr mal ins Geschäft .........via Marmorstein    ...... culater


----------



## Frank (28. August 2007)

Moin, ich bin heute auch tatsächlich mitm Rad zur A**** ... schee wars!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

... aber etwas frisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> taschenkettensäge .....das sieht schon besser aus



Ist mir aber schon ein Tick zu unhandlich. Ich glaube wir sollte die kleine Drahtsäge für 5 Euro einfach mal austesten


----------



## Frank (28. August 2007)

Frisch? Angenehme 12°C. Einfach Hoodie übers Trikot und einwandfrei.


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

86! los gehts.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Frisch? Angenehme 12°C



Ich fand's schon frisch aber nicht richtig kalt mit Kurzarmtrikot


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Gudde Maggo!


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

ich bin  lediglich mit nem dünnen wollpulli zum bahnhof runtergerollt und fands ziemlich frisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

guuude waHltho.


----------



## Frank (28. August 2007)

Wenn ihr euch die falsche Kleidung aussucht ... soiba doof! 

Ich hab eh immer den Rucksack bei, dann zieh ich lieber nen Hoodie an, das ist bis 10° genau richtig und drunter nehm ich dat Jobbelsche.

Was nen Tach. Ich dreh hier schon wieder am Rad ... und freu mich auf den Laden morgen nachmittag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ... Ich hab eh immer den Rucksack bei, ...



ich auch 

Mir war ja auch nicht kalt, ich habe nur festgestellt, dass es recht frisch war.

Ich bin 'eh eher so'n no frost Typ, der auch im tiefsten Winter im T-Shirt den Müll 'rausbringt


----------



## Frank (28. August 2007)

Das kenn ich woher, meine Nachbarn fallen immer in Ohnmacht wenn ich bei -10° im T-shirt zum Briefkasten gehe.

Und wenn mich im Laden Kunden wegen der Wintertauglichkeit einer GoreTex Jacke fragen, verweise ich immer auf meine sieben Jahre alte Windstopper und das ich damit auch schon bei -15° aufm Feldberg war. Dann werden sie blaß und ich weiß, das ich nen Schönwetterfahrer vor mir habe hihi.


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin 'eh eher so'n no frost Typ, der auch im tiefsten Winter im T-Shirt den Müll 'rausbringt



 t-shirt ist ein prima ganzjahreskleidungsstück


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Das kenn ich woher, meine Nachbarn fallen immer in Ohnmacht wenn ich bei -10° im T-shirt zum Briefkasten gehe.


Naja, wenn du sonst nix an hast...


----------



## Alberto68 (28. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> t-shirt ist ein prima ganzjahreskleidungsstück



Moin Ihr Mädscher und Bube

find ich auch wichtigstes Kleidungsstück und wenn es ganz kalt wird kann man ja noch 1 oder 2 drüberziehen


----------



## Frank (28. August 2007)

Deswegen hab ich ja insgesamt an die 75 T-Shirts. Ich hab nur keinen Platz mehr. Aber verkaufen? Neee geht nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du sonst nix an hast...


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Das kenn ich woher, meine Nachbarn fallen immer in Ohnmacht wenn ich bei -10° im T-shirt zum Briefkasten gehe.
> 
> 
> > Wird das neet a bissche frisch so unnerum  wenn du nur im T-Shirt rausgehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (28. August 2007)

Auf den Kater bin ich bewußt nicht eingegangen, der wird demnächst eh noch eingenordet


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich fand's schon frisch aber nicht richtig kalt mit Kurzarmtrikot



Guten Morgen,

war im ärmellosen noch völlig ok.  Richtung WI wurde es dann eh immer wärmer.


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ... der wird demnächst eh noch eingenordet



wann und wo ? zuguggen will


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> war im ärmellosen noch völlig ok.  Richtung WI wurde es dann eh immer wärmer.



Tja, um die Mittagszeit ist es auch auch am Wärmsten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

... ach so und natürlich Mahlzeit Gerd!


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ob blond ob braun, wir lieben alle Frauen



Wie diskriminierend! Bei mir kommen noch die schwarz-, rot-, grün-, blau-,...,-haarigen dazu!


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie diskriminierend! Bei mir kommen noch die schwarz-, rot-, grün-, blau-,...,-haarigen dazu!



du hast jetzt aber pink und gelb vergessen  

ich bleibe lieber bei den in der natur vorkommenden sorten braun, schwarz, rot oder blond. die form ist auch nicht unwichtig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie diskriminierend! Bei mir kommen noch die schwarz-, *rot-, *grün-, blau-,...,-haarigen dazu!



Natürlich, natürlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Ok, nochmal:

Ob blond ob braun, wir lieben alle Frauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (28. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wann und wo ? zuguggen will


 
Ist nicht, das ist unter Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, nochmal:
> 
> Ob blond ob braun, wir lieben alle Frauen



nachts sind alle katzen grau


----------



## fUEL (28. August 2007)

je näher die k frage desto lauer die Unterhaltung....

War auch kurzarmig unterwegs - na und?? 

Die Trails waren gut!!! mammostein und weberpfad -trogge flowig, schee


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

was ist an gepflegter kommunikation über haarfarben denn lau


----------



## fUEL (28. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was ist an gepflegter kommunikation über haarfarben denn lau


Das ist ähnlich wie mit der Bekleidung- da tragen welche Hoodies oder Armfrei- jeder empfindet anders...........


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2007)

Morgen, ich frier immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das ist ähnlich wie mit der Bekleidung- da tragen welche Hoodies oder Armfrei- jeder empfindet anders...........


und manch nur ein T-shirt


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

oder 75 davon.


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oder 75 davon.



übereinander


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> übereinander



das würde ich gerne mal sehen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> je näher die k frage desto lauer die Unterhaltung...



Oh grosser fUEL dann delektiere uns doch mal in geistig anspruchsvolleren Beiträgen - wir sind nur in der Lage über anspruchslose Themen zu plauschen


----------



## Frank (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> das würde ich gerne mal sehen!


 
Da könnte man einen Wettbewerb draus machen!


----------



## fUEL (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh grosser fUEL dann delektiere uns doch mal in geistig anspruchsvolleren Beiträgen - wir sind nur in der Lage über anspruchslose Themen zu plauschen


 

Ihr könnt Euch noch steigern: einfach runterzählen ist ja auch immer kmässig beliebt  gähn!!


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

50


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Wie Du befiehlst 

49


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 50





wahltho schrieb:


> Wie Du befiehlst
> 
> 49


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

47


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

wenn alle in ihrer lauerstellung bleiben, wird das heut nix mehr


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

45


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Vielleicht könnte fUEL ja zwischendurch noch eine kurze wissenschaftliche Abhandlung zu den neuesten Erkenntnissen bei der Verwendung von Carbon im modernen Fahrradrahmenbau einstreuen...  *duckundwech*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

43


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

42


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

41


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

40


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

39 und immer noch hundemüde von gestern und vorgestern.  ich glaub ich nehm morgen frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

38 - Stimmt nach heute abend bist Du dann völlig platt


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 39 und immer noch hundemüde von gestern und vorgestern.  ich glaub ich nehm morgen frei!



37 und fux-müde, kann aber net frei nehmen


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

36 gude laune


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

35 mahlzeit gutgelaunter hkn


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

34 jetzt macht mal hin, hab nachher kaa zeit ...


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 38 - Stimmt nach heute abend bist Du dann völlig platt



da hast du vollkommen recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da hast du vollkommen recht.



wir wollen die tour mal annersrum fahrn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

31 - Vor allen Dingen wenn ich Euch irgendwo in der Pampa bei K'stein im Dunkeln ausgesetzt habe


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

30


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

29 - Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 35 mahlzeit gutgelaunter hkn



:daumen. mahlzeit ihr edlen ritter der berge


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

27 so langsam wirds spannend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

26 - Schneller, ich hab Hunger


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

25


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

24


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

24 ich glaub ich bleib heut abend daheim beim hund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

wenn heut einer löscht kommt er auf die ignore liste.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

21 - Memme und Schwachstru**er


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

wo seid ihr denn? zum lauern noch zu früh.


----------



## Alberto68 (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 31 - Vor allen Dingen wenn ich Euch irgendwo in der Pampa bei K'stein im Dunkeln ausgesetzt habe



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=64508
Arkonis wollte doch die Elektrokettensäge mitbringen + Generator 
dann kann er ja wenn du es schon ankündigst uns stehen zulassen auch gleich den Halogenstrahler mitbringen um den Wald zubeleuchten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

19 - Kettensäge im Dunkeln - G**l


----------



## Frank (28. August 2007)

Ich glaube, so langsam muss ich hier mal löschen kommen ... dumdidum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

17 - Admin auf der Ignore-Liste - Auch G**l


----------



## fUEL (28. August 2007)

uote=wahltho;4007218]Vielleicht könnte fUEL ja zwischendurch noch eine kurze wissenschaftliche Abhandlung zu den neuesten Erkenntnissen bei der Verwendung von Carbon im modernen Fahrradrahmenbau einstreuen...  *duckundwech* [/quote]

 Schade, Du auch


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 24 ich glaub ich bleib heut abend daheim beim hund!



hast du dir jetzt auch nen hund zugelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 19 - Kettensäge im Dunkeln - G**l


Ja  im hellen kann das ja jeder


----------



## fUEL (28. August 2007)

Löschen??


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich glaube, so langsam muss ich hier mal löschen kommen ... dumdidum



kannst du auch den beitragscounter manipulieren


----------



## fUEL (28. August 2007)

Jetzt hab ich ja nochne Möglichkeit mehr


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hast du dir jetzt auch nen hund zugelegt



ich hab den schon lang. in letzter zeit hat ich ihn immer öfter in er tierpension.


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

es darf gelauert werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> wahltho schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vielleicht könnte fUEL ja zwischendurch noch eine kurze wissenschaftliche Abhandlung zu den neuesten Erkenntnissen bei der Verwendung von Carbon im modernen Fahrradrahmenbau einstreuen...  *duckundwech*
> ...



Was ich auch?


----------



## Alberto68 (28. August 2007)

wenn wir noch ein Thema brauch für die letzten wie ware es mal wieder mit den Ortsteilen von Kelkheim   gell fux und Wahltho


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

6


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

ähh fünf


----------



## Alberto68 (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab den schon lang. in letzter zeit hat ich ihn immer öfter in er tierpension.



was haste denn für einen HUnd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

ne vier


----------



## Alberto68 (28. August 2007)

sach jetzt mal irgendwas


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> was haste denn für einen HUnd



so nen modehund ...

reichts diesmal für 37 k ?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

ich ich

EDIT: gratuliere fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

daneben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so nen modehund ...
> 
> reichts diesmal für 37 k ?



das wurde auch mal zeit, das es den richtigen trifft


----------



## Alberto68 (28. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das wurde auch mal zeit, das es den richtigen trifft




Freu mich schon das du heute abend einen darauf ausgibst


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon das du heute abend einen darauf ausgibst



vielleicht bei 100 k


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das wurde auch mal zeit, das es den richtigen trifft




Ich war Dein Wegbereiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

gn8


----------



## Frank (28. August 2007)

Ich kann den Beitragscounter zumindest manipulieren lassen. Deligieren ist eh immer besser, da ist man am Ende nie selber schuld.

Und ich geh jetzt zum Fux rüber mit einem nassen Waschlappen


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Schade, Du auch



Tu quoque fili!


----------



## Frank (28. August 2007)

q'PlaH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon das du heute abend einen darauf ausgibst



ich freu mich auch!


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

was wollt ihr mir denn ausgeben *garnichtneugierigbin* ?


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Und ich geh jetzt zum Fux rüber mit einem nassen Waschlappen



hat mal einer den "böser mod" -smilie


----------



## Frank (28. August 2007)

Zu dumm das ich meinen Elektroschocker daheim gelassen habe


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

Nachdem die K-Frage gelöst ist hier mal was wo ich noch nicht weiss ob ich da runter will. 
http://www.trail.ch/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=26
Ich möchte mitte September noch eine WE in den Berge verbringe und schaue gerade wo ich hin möchte. Graubünden geht nicht, da die Jagdsaisson eröffnet ist und die auf alles schiessen was sich bewegt


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

http://www.trail.ch/gallery/displayimage.php?album=26&pos=7

hmmm, schwupps biste weg 

ok nix für mich *schlotter*

http://www.trail.ch/gallery/displayimage.php?album=26&pos=9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

eben, da kribbelst mir beim anschauen schon im Bauch


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nachdem die K-Frage gelöst ist hier mal was wo ich noch nicht weiss ob ich da runter will.
> http://www.trail.ch/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=26
> Ich möchte mitte September noch eine WE in den Berge verbringe und schaue gerade wo ich hin möchte. Graubünden geht nicht, da die Jagdsaisson eröffnet ist und die auf alles schiessen was sich bewegt





habkeinnick schrieb:


> http://www.trail.ch/gallery/displayimage.php?album=26&pos=7
> 
> hmmm, schwupps biste weg
> 
> ...



*Geil!!!  *


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Geil!!!  *



stimmt, GEIL schnell hat man  keine probleme mehr


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt, GEIL schnell hat man  keine probleme mehr



Nach Verlassen des Trails wärst Du bestimmt froh, wenn Du den Fangschuß bekämst...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> eben, da kribbelst mir beim anschauen schon im Bauch



Den Gemmipass will ich auch mal fahren, der sieht ja lecker aus


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

na ein aufschneider nach dem anderen hier...wir sprechen uns noch mal wenn wir vor der treppe stehen - ihr meine helden


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na ein aufschneider nach dem anderen hier...wir sprechen uns noch mal wenn wir vor der treppe stehen - ihr meine helden



 wann?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann?



wann möchtest du denn? vorzugsweise wenn gutes wetter ist.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

der war mit nem canyon da  

http://www.trail.ch/gallery/displayimage.php?album=26&pos=12

sieht man an den griffen


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

und mein transportmittel 

http://www.trail.ch/gallery/displayimage.php?album=26&pos=14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und mein transportmittel
> 
> http://www.trail.ch/gallery/displayimage.php?album=26&pos=14


 
rauf oder runter  

ich habe morgen mit einem Arbeitskollegen ein "Meeting" zwecks genauerer Planung. Zur Auswahl stehen
-Tessin (http://www.bike-explorer.ch/topofticino/default.htm)
- Aletsch (http://www.riederalp.ch/bahnen/angebote/sommer/mountainbike-vermietung.php)
Alta Retzia (http://www.altarezia.eu/)
oder einfach Schwyzz, Uri .....
mal sehen für was wir uns entscheiden, als Termin steht der 21, 22, 23 September im Raum.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> -Tessin (http://www.bike-explorer.ch/topofticino/default.htm)



da werden kindheitserinnerungen wach...lugano, da hatten meine eltern ein ferienhaus...da gings schon ziemlich hoch. am besten war das schwimmbad auf dem berg (leider vergessen wie es hieß) wenn du da auf dem 10er gestanden hast, super aussicht. ein traum.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann möchtest du denn? vorzugsweise wenn gutes wetter ist.



Vielleicht können wir auf dem Rückweg aus Süd-Tirol...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na ein aufschneider nach dem anderen hier...wir sprechen uns noch mal wenn wir vor der treppe stehen - ihr meine helden



 - Würde mit Dir zuschauen und ggf. hinterher auch einen Kranz spenden und den Angehörigen kondolieren ...

... natürlich nehm' ich auch den Streuselkuchen auf der Beerdigung mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Von dem Gemmipass und den Treppen waren schonmal Fotos in einer Bike-Bravo...


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Von dem Gemmipass und den Treppen waren schonmal Fotos in einer Bike-Bravo...


Glaube mit H.J Noway Rey oder so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glaube mit H.J Noway Rey oder so




War das nicht so'nen Artikel über eine Route für einen Extrem Alpen Cross


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> War das nicht so'nen Artikel für den Extrem Alpen Cross


Muss ich zu Hause mal die Bravo aufschlagen


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> der war mit nem canyon da
> 
> http://www.trail.ch/gallery/displayimage.php?album=26&pos=12
> 
> sieht man an den griffen



der mann hat nerven!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Von dem Gemmipass und den Treppen waren schonmal Fotos in einer Bike-Bravo...



Und ne Wegbeschreibung.

Das Ding sieht schlimmer aus als es ist, da geht ne min. 2 meter breite WAB mit Stufen runter. Das fährt sogar HKN mit links


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> min. 2 meter breite WAB....................




pah! da kann man ja LOCKER zu dritt nebeneinander fahren.


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann möchtest du denn? vorzugsweise wenn gutes wetter ist.



Wieviel Minuten kannst Du denn mit Deinem Handy filmen? Da runter dauerts sicherlich länger, als vom Hubbel..


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

und in den kahren kann man sich aneinander festhalten, das stabilisiert zusätzlich.


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und in den kahren kann man sich aneinander festhalten, das stabilisiert zusätzlich.



 hoffentlich schwitz keiner; schlecht für`s Festhalten! Aber so cool wie wir sind, habe ich da gar keine Bedenken...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> pah! da kann man ja LOCKER zu dritt nebeneinander fahren.



Dann möchte ich aber auch 'nen schönen Synchronsprung zu Dritt über die Klippe sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Servus Wahltho,
> 
> hab grade mal nach so eine Drähtsäge geschaut wenn die funkt iss das ja ein schnapp *http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=bi_04001&k_id=1008&hot=0
> 
> *wenn ich das nächste mal in der Ecke vom Globetrotter in FFM bin kauf ich mal so ein Ding zum testen



So ich hab' mal zwei von den Dingern bei Globetrotter geordert, mal sehen...


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich aber auch 'nen schönen Synchronsprung zu Dritt über die Klippe sehen



Alles was Dir gefällt!


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Alles was Dir gefällt!


 
ich filme das ganze dann von unten ..... für "UUUppss die Pannenschow" oder so ähnlich....

Normalerweise, d.h. im Sommer hat es da noch so ein kleines Geländerchen, welches jedoch am Saisonende abgebaut wird. Denke mal man kann es zumindest zu 70% fahren. 
Wenn ich dort war kann ich ja mal Bescheid sagen....
Ansonsten erst im nächsten jahr wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Alles was Dir gefällt!



In etwa so, wie der freundliche Herr auf diesem Video 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/173907


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> In etwa so, wie der freundliche Herr auf diesem Video
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/173907


 
Am Stil und an der Luftzeit kann man noch arbeiten 
keine gute B-Note


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Normalerweise, d.h. im Sommer hat es da noch so ein kleines Geländerchen, welches jedoch am Saisonende abgebaut wird. Denke mal man kann es zumindest zu 70% fahren.
> Wenn ich dort war kann ich ja mal Bescheid sagen....
> Ansonsten erst im nächsten jahr wieder




Wenn Du da hinfährst, sag doch mal bescheid. Wenns zeitl. klappt würd ich dazukommen


----------



## Alberto68 (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ich hab' mal zwei von den Dingern bei Globetrotter geordert, mal sehen...




2 für dich oder iss da auch eine für meine wenigkeit dabei ??


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn Du da hinfährst, sag doch mal bescheid. Wenns zeitl. klappt würd ich dazukommen


 
Mach ich, in diesem Jahr wird es wohl nicht mehr viele Möglichkeiten geben, da spätestens ab Oktober das meiste gesperrt wird. Ansonsten kann man ja im nächsten Jahr was planen....


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2007)

Nix für Weicheier:





...Vertriders


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich filme das ganze dann von unten ..... für "UUUppss die Pannenschow" oder so ähnlich....
> ...



Wird aber erst gezeigt, wenn die Kinder im Bett sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

toll, die ganzen links gehn hier net auf  

hoffentlich kann ich dann daheim nachvollziehen, worüber ihr grade so schon sinnvoll am diskutieren seid ...
jetzt wo ich die k-frage geklärt habe, kommt ja endlich scheinbar wieder niveau hier rein. auch wenn ich es noch nicht ganz blicken kann


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

man muß nur mal schimpfen, und schon gehn die links   
sieht doch gar net so schlimm aus, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich keine treppen mag ...


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> toll, die ganzen links gehn hier net auf
> 
> hoffentlich kann ich dann daheim nachvollziehen, worüber ihr grade so schon sinnvoll am diskutieren seid ...
> jetzt wo ich die k-frage geklärt habe, kommt ja endlich scheinbar wieder niveau hier rein. auch wenn ich es noch nicht ganz blicken kann


 
Das sind eben die Schweizer, die mit dem Niveau *duckundwech*


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

Darum ging`s:






oh, zu spät...


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

wäre doch etwas für einen Basejump


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nix für Weicheier:
> ......vertriders bild.....
> ...Vertriders



der hat aber kein canyon, man erkennt nämlich die griffe nicht. kein wunder also dass der sich das traut.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der hat aber kein canyon, man erkennt nämlich die griffe nicht. kein wunder also dass der sich das traut.



Du meinst es liegt an der Bikemarke


----------



## caroka (28. August 2007)

Sechs Seiten 

War bei meiner Omma im KH. Der geht es wieder gut. Die schimpft wieder mit den Schwestern und flirtet mit den Pflegern.


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sechs Seiten
> 
> War bei meiner Omma im KH. Der geht es wieder gut. Die schimpft wieder mit den Schwestern und flirtet mit den Pflegern.



deine omma in bad kreuznach????!!!! wenn du das vorher gesagt hättest hätten wir doch am sonntag da mal nach ner m8er schraube..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du meinst es liegt an der Bikemarke



mit nem canyon würd ich da nicht runterfahren! du etwa?


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sechs Seiten
> 
> War bei meiner Omma im KH. Der geht es wieder gut. Die schimpft wieder mit den Schwestern und flirtet mit den Pflegern.



 schon wieder in KH... Mit, oder ohne?


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

zum thema ausgesetzte trails:

das teil von dir lugga iss echt heftig. das setzt jehralnge erfahrung voraus und ich weiß nichtmal ob ich dort laufen wolllte und das trotz trittsiherheit und keinerlei höhenangst.
die treppe auf dem bild vom gerd sieht nice aus, da würd ich gern mal runterhoppeln.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit nem canyon würd ich da nicht runterfahren! du etwa?



Dann würdest de auch mit nem anderen nicht runterfahren. 


Ich würd da überhaupt nicht runterfahren, die Treppe würd ich fahren...


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich würd da überhaupt nicht runterfahren, die Treppe würd ich fahren...



wie gesagt, ich würde evtl nicht mal runterlaufen. das mit der treppe machen wir dann zusammen, hand in hand.


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann würdest de auch mit nem anderen nicht runterfahren.
> 
> 
> Ich würd da überhaupt nicht runterfahren, die Treppe würd ich fahren...


 
seh schon ich muss dann doch mal den Treppen Test machen und die Helden dazu einladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> seh schon ich muss dann doch mal den Treppen Test machen und die Helden dazu einladen


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieviel Minuten kannst Du denn mit Deinem Handy filmen? Da runter dauerts sicherlich länger, als vom Hubbel..



dafür nehme ich ne videokamera mit


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dafür nehme ich ne videokamera mit



ja, brauchst was mit Zoooooooooommmmm...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dafür nehme ich ne videokamera mit



*Wann!?!?!?!?*


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit nem canyon würd ich da nicht runterfahren! du etwa?



hmm, gute frage...ich glaub ich auch nicht...für so aktionen krieg ich eh vom chef nicht frei


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nix für Weicheier:
> [BILD von voolen Biker]
> ...Vertriders



also nix für dich


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, gute frage...ich glaub ich auch nicht...für so aktionen krieg ich eh vom chef nicht frei



 vernünftiger Chef!


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, brauchst was mit Zoooooooooommmmm...



nee ihr -> meine helden <- fahrt da so langsam runter mit vielen pausen, da bin ich zu fuß auch nicht viel langsamer


----------



## caroka (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> deine omma in bad kreuznach????!!!! wenn du das vorher gesagt hättest hätten wir doch am sonntag da mal nach ner m8er schraube..............



Ampopo M8....... scheinbar ist es Feingewinde. Ich tippe mal auf M8x1. Wo bekomm ich die jetzt her?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Wann!?!?!?!?*



ei am end, wenn du dir das antuen willst und die plauscher dann nen WE am dingens machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> schon wieder in KH... Mit, oder ohne?



Natürlich mit.......75 T-Shirts.


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ampopo M8....... scheinbar ist es Feingewinde. Ich tippe mal auf M8x1. Wo bekomm ich die jetzt her.



schön dass de jetzt schon danach schaust wo du ja heut abend mitwolltest. 
wenn du in der stadt wärst wüsste ich vielleicht zwei adressen, bei uns in der ecke


----------



## caroka (28. August 2007)

Ich bin dann mal schraube suchen.


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ampopo M8....... scheinbar ist es Feingewinde. Ich tippe mal auf M8x1. Wo bekomm ich die jetzt her?





Maggo schrieb:


> schön dass de jetzt schon danach schaust wo du ja heut abend mitwolltest.
> wenn du in der stadt wärst wüsste ich vielleicht zwei adressen, bei uns in der ecke



-> wahltho!


----------



## caroka (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> -> wahltho!



Der ist jetzt auf A*******. Und kommt direkt. Ich find schon was.


----------



## caroka (28. August 2007)

Ne 10.9er Schraube


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

Ich mag nicht 

http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/wetter/radarbild_animiert_1.134.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ampopo M8....... scheinbar ist es Feingewinde. Ich tippe mal auf M8x1. Wo bekomm ich die jetzt her?




Schrauben Schoenhals/Jahn in FFM-Rödelheim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> -> wahltho!



Ich hätt' daheim zumindest 'ne komplette Sattelstütze 

Leute ich habe voraussichtlich bis 17:00 Uhr Meetings und treffe mich dann hoffentlich um 17:15 Uhr mit Tonino im Fahrradkeller um mit ihm gemeinsam nach Hofheim zu fahren.

Kann aber wenn es dumm läuft ein paar Minuten später werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kann aber wenn es dumm läuft ein paar Minuten später werden...



kommt mir entgegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kommt mir entgegen.



Ne, wir kommen Dir nicht auch noch entgegen, wir fahren direkt zum Türmchen


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

holt mich ab, ich flehe euch an!!! ich find den weg sonst nicht. wie solln des wetter werden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... wie solln des wetter werden?



Gut!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nix für Weicheier:
> 
> ...Vertriders



Stimmt für sowas brauchste keine weichen Eier, sondern Matsch in der Birne


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

mist, gerade heute muss ich bodo von der arbeit abholen (sein auto springt nicht mehr an) - da wäre ich doch sonst glatt mal mitgefahren. glaub ich jedenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (28. August 2007)

Die Treppe ist ein Bestandteil des Wanderwegs vom Gemmipaß nach Leukerbad. 
Ausser von Leukerbad per Gondel kommt man sonst nur über den Kanderstieg von der anderen Seite via Daubensee dorthin.
Der Aufstieg ist meisst zu Fuß mit Tragen/ Schieben, da 42 Spitzkehren und ewige Höhenmeter.( bei durchschnittlichen 30% Steigung)
Der Manni Stromberg ist bis Kehre 5 gefahren, der Kilian und ich haben auch ab Kehre 5 den Fußmarsch mit gelegentlichen Fahrpausen vorgezogen.
Da oben kommt man dann zum Hotel Scharzenbach( super!)

Der weitere Weg zum Daubensee war dann sehr mühsam, da 60cm Schnee 

Leider waren letztes Jahr noch zu viele Schneeverwehungen und am 17 Juni noch kein Seil angebracht deshalb die Abfahrt noch gesperrt.( wir mussten runter gondeln
Im Jahr zuvor als der Kilian die Route schon mal gefahren war hatten die den Paß schon frei gegeben.
Da war auch der Manni dabei, der auch nicht die komplette Abfahrt gefahren ist, sondern nur ca 80 %.


Es ist ein gigantisches Panorama und auf der Gemmi web cam sieht man die Abfahrt in der ganzen Pracht von der Leukerbad seite aus.

Im weiteren Verlauf auf der Südrampe im Rhonetal gibt es noch viel Knackiges. 

Die Abfahrt ist im Trail West von Go crazy enthalten.

Träumt mal schön weiter das ist ein geiler Traum, die Abfahrt komplett zu fahren.


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mist, gerade heute muss ich bodo von der arbeit abholen (sein auto springt nicht mehr an) - da wäre ich doch sonst glatt mal mitgefahren. glaub ich jedenfalls



Neben Cynthia, hätten sich auch zumindest Maggo und ich gefreut!


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2007)

Die Waschstrasse wurde angeschaltet, genau richtig zur Zeit meiner Heim fahrt *hmmpf*


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Neben Cynthia, hätten sich auch zumindest Maggo und ich gefreut!



gerd höhr auf so einen müll zuu erzählen, ich setz dich auf die liste. du wirst nachher sicher nicht den eindruck machen kaputt zu sein....


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gerd höhr auf so einen müll zuu erzählen, ich setz dich auf die liste. du wirst nachher sicher nicht den eindruck machen kaputt zu sein....



 Hi Maggo, auf Dich freue ich mich natürlich auch sehr!!


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Waschstrasse wurde angeschaltet, genau richtig zur Zeit meiner Heim fahrt *hmmpf*



Doof!  Hier ist es im Moment zwar bewölkt, wird aber trocken bleiben.


----------



## Maggo (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Doof!  Hier ist es im Moment zwar bewölkt, wird aber trocken bleiben.



dein wort in gottes ohr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dein wort in gottes ohr.



Was hast Du gesagt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

So Meeting fertisch gemacht, einem pünktlichen Abritt steht nichts im Wege


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

Ich starte heute mal ein paar Minuten früher...  Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so früh warste doch noch nie hier ...



hier im Forum wirklich nicht, sonst gehe ich auch nicht Online bevor ich mich auf zum Bahnhof mache...


----------



## caroka (28. August 2007)

Ich fall ja vom Glauben ab. Iich brauch eine Zylinderkopfschraube M7x55.


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

so, ab zur gundel


----------



## caroka (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schrauben Schoenhals/Jahn in FFM-Rödelheim



Die müssen die aus Offenbach kommen lassen.  Da war aber schon zu.


----------



## Alberto68 (28. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fall ja vom Glauben ab. Iich brauch eine Zylinderkopfschraube M7x55.



haste eine bekommen ???

ich bin grade nach hause gekommen kann dir was mit bringen  zur gundelhardt oder du kommst vorher vorbei


----------



## ratte (28. August 2007)

Hi caro,
hab gerade geschaut, aber meine alte Sattelstütze hab ich wohl beim Umzug entsorgt. Find sie zumindest nichtmehr.
Also keine Schraube vorhanden.


----------



## caroka (28. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Hi Kresi,

du kannst Dir ein bisschen Geld verdienen in dem Du M7er Schrauben drehst. Ich hätte auch schon einen Händler, der sie Dir abnehmen würde. 
Die sind doch matt. Schei$$ Sattelstütze


----------



## fUEL (28. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi Kresi,
> 
> du kannst Dir ein bisschen Geld verdienen in dem Du M7er Schrauben drehst. Ich hätte auch schon einen Händler, der sie Dir abnehmen würde.
> Die sind doch matt. Schei$$ Sattelstütze


 

Das war dann ja wohl ne Schreckschraube!! 

Bei mir ist Sonntag auch im Vorbau ne Schraube kollabiert.
Hatte gsd Ersatz dabei 

immer schön mitnehmen: Alles was kaputtgehen kann!!

Das ist der Sinn von Leichtbau - doppelt kaufen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> 36 gude laune



haste schonmal ne ausführlichere Runde gedreht?


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> haste schonmal ne ausführlichere Runde gedreht?



nee, keine zeit. heute den ganzen tag schaffen, dann bodo abholen und nun geht das arbeiten weiter. morgen ist tag X - fehlerkontrolle und testlauf. da muss ich also noch mal ran. kleinigkeiten fixen und grobe fehler suchen. da sonst der kunde komisch schaut


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2007)

ok, genehmigt


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. August 2007)

moiin
sag mal schnekt mir einer en torque???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2007)

@ hkn


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2007)

erster  

11 minuten vom parkplatz bis heim sind ne gute zeit; der dunkelheit konnte ich dennoch nicht davonfahren 

hoffe ihr seid noch alle gut und ohne pannen (maggo, sollte es wahr werden   ) heimgekommen.
den trail vom atzelberg zum rossert und dort runter hätte ich schon noch gerne mitgenommen. aber mein akku hängt noch immer am ladegerät für morgen und ich bin ja schließlich kein lichtschattenlutscher  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. August 2007)

Bin auch seit ´ner Stunde wieder daheim, der Dusche entstiegen und der leere Magen ist mit lecker Wok-Huhn gefüllt. Hab heute mal was trainingstechnisch sinnvolles gemacht und viel Grundlage geschrubbt. Also ab nach Sindlingen, mit der Uhr um den Flughafen, Schleife über Mönchsbruch und Forsthaus Hessloch nach Raunheim und am Main entlang nach MZ-Laubenheim. Dort den Garten von meiner Chefin gegossen und in Richtung MZ-City am Rhein entlang. dort noch einen kurzen Abstecher und unsere Wein-Filiale im Malakoff gemacht und dann über Hochheim und Hofheim nach Hause. Waren danach rund 119 km bei 330 hm in 5:12h. Also lockerer Schnitt von 22,8 bei 129/161 Puls. 
Irgendwie MTB-untypisch, aber das gibt richtig Dampf für die Rennen!


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn



dann guck mal hier AndererLink

oder auch hier

ein_weiterer_link


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2007)

der kann aber keine drei BlÃ¤tter 
ausserdem wollt ich dir nur zeigen was ich mir auf der Arbeit bauen werde wenn ich Zeit hab und darf 

Edit:
der kost aber 30â¬


----------



## habkeinnick (28. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der kann aber keine drei Blätter
> ausserdem wollt ich dir nur zeigen was ich mir auf der Arbeit bauen werde wenn ich Zeit hab und darf
> 
> der kost aber 30



ja ok 30 euro ist auch nicht soviel mehr wie 15 

wenn du es selbst machen kannst ok, aber wenn ich was kaufen kann für nen bezahlbaren preis, dann lieber kaufen als jemanden für lau dafür schuften lassen.

für die KeFü bin ich ja auch sehr dankbar und das nächste mal fuxi geht auf meine kappe


----------



## wondermike (28. August 2007)

Puh, hier geht's ja ab. Wollte grade die Beiträge für heute durchlesen, aber dafür ist das Leben dann doch zu kurz.  

Ich bin die ganze Zeit neidisch, wenn Ihr immer von euren Touren erzählt. Aber morgen werde ich wohl wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen und bei GC mitfahren. Hoffe, man sieht sich.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja ok 30 euro ist auch *nicht soviel mehr* wie 15
> 
> wenn du es selbst machen kannst ok, aber wenn ich was kaufen kann für nen bezahlbaren preis, dann lieber kaufen als *jemanden* für lau dafür schuften lassen.
> 
> für die KeFü bin ich ja auch sehr dankbar und das nächste mal fuxi *geht auf meine kappe*



immerhin das doppelte und den für 15 wollte ich auch nicht kaufen 

ich mach selbst, da passt das scho 

soweit ich mich erinnern kann ging die Cola aufm Feldi auf die als du dein traumatisches Erlebnis hattest  "wenn ich euch zu langsam bin könnt ihr auch gerne vorfahren"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2007)

Ich mach mich mal ab, gute Nacht


----------



## Zilli (28. August 2007)

Ich kann z.Z. nur schauen, ob Post für mich da ist. Ansonsten hab ich aktuell leider keine Zeit zu lesen geschweige denn was zu schreiben ...
Bis demnächst (diesen Monat wohl nicht mehr )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

So bin wieder zurück von unserer Hofheimer-Runde inkl. nachfolgendem Abstecher meinerseits nach K'stein zu meinen Eltern und dem ersten echten Nightride seit Langem zurück nach Fischbach 

Wundre mich nur wo die Anderen alle sind, die sollten eigentlich wesentlich früher zurücksein


----------



## Alberto68 (28. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So bin wieder zurück von unserer Hofheimer-Runde inkl. nachfolgendem Abstecher meinerseits nach K'stein zu meinen Eltern und dem ersten echten Nightride seit Langem zurück nach Fischbach
> 
> Wundre mich nur wo die Anderen alle sind, die sollten eigentlich wesentlich früher zurücksein



Meinste du ich bin eben erst die Tür rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (28. August 2007)

so ich habe es gemacht.

Nachdem der letzte Bikehändler eine Reparatur abgelehnt hat habe ich eben meine Buchsen selbst eingeklebt.

Dazu braucht man:

- Azeton zum Reinigen der Teile

- 100'er Schleifpapier

- Ritzmesser

- UHU Endfest 300

-nen großen Backofen oder eine Heißluftpistole


Der von Trek empfohlene Kleber loctite 638 hat 25 NM/mm^2 der UHU 30 mm^2 Festigkeit bei Anwendung um die 180°C  
Dabei gilt die festigkeit bei loctite nur bei Stahl, bei UHU wurde Alu als Referenz benutzt  Alles im allem war's aber eine Riesensauerei.
Hoffentlich hält das jetzt


----------



## arkonis (28. August 2007)

übrigens Lucca, läst sich auch mit Carbon kleben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Meinste du ich bin eben erst die Tür rein



Also entweder es fehlt ein Fragezeichen oder es fehlt ein Komma und ein Ausrufezeichen/Punkt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2007)

So GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Meinste du ich bin eben erst die Tür rein



...und ich noch etwas später...

Geile Tour, netter Abschluß!


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Puh, hier geht's ja ab. Wollte grade die Beiträge für heute durchlesen, aber dafür ist das Leben dann doch zu kurz.
> 
> Ich bin die ganze Zeit neidisch, wenn Ihr immer von euren Touren erzählt. Aber morgen werde ich wohl wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen und bei GC mitfahren. Hoffe, man sieht sich.



Schön, dass Du wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen kannst!!  Bei mir geht gc erst wieder mit `nem motorisierten Untersatz (in den auch mein Rad paßt).


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich kann z.Z. nur schauen, ob Post für mich da ist. Ansonsten hab ich aktuell leider keine Zeit zu lesen geschweige denn was zu schreiben ...
> Bis demnächst (diesen Monat wohl nicht mehr )



Saach ma, Du hast doch `nen neues Bike! Für was zerreist Du Dich denn nun???


----------



## Alberto68 (28. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und ich noch etwas später...
> 
> * Geile Tour, netter Abschluß!*



So sollte es jedes mal sein.... am letzten Sonntag war das Ziel Fuchsi lecker kuchen essen  ..haben da gute stunde in der sonne gesessen und dann aber ohne grosse umwege heim..... vielleicht ja am Sonntag wieder


----------



## Arachne (28. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> So sollte es jedes mal sein.... am letzten Sonntag war das Ziel Fuchsi lecker kuchen essen  ..haben da gute stunde in der sonne gesessen und dann aber ohne grosse umwege heim..... vielleicht ja am Sonntag wieder



Super gerne, es sollte nur so etwas wie der Reichbachtalhaustrail (oder so) dabei sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Super gerne, es sollte nur so etwas wie der *Reichbachtalhaustrail *(oder so) dabei sein!



Reichbachtalhaustrail wo iss der ?? wahrscheinlich kenn ich den namen nur nicht


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Reichbachtalhaustrail wo iss der ?? wahrscheinlich kenn ich den namen nur nicht



Ja, das ist so: früher habe ich den besagten Trail immer Reichenbachtaltrail genannt. Da kam es aber immer mal zu Verwechslungen mit dem Reichenbachtrail, der direkt neben dem Reichenbach entlang führt. Der, den ich meine, beginnt am Tillmannsweg in der Nähe des Fuxies und endet im Reichenbachtal direkt an dem Haus, an dem da schon ewig rumgebaut wird.


----------



## habkeinnick (29. August 2007)

puh, man bin ich müde. aber nun habe ich tatsächlich 98% fertig 

wünsche euch allen einen guten morgen...bin aber auch bald wieder da


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und ich noch etwas später...
> 
> Geile Tour, netter Abschluß!





Alberto68 schrieb:


> So sollte es jedes mal sein.... am letzten Sonntag war das Ziel Fuchsi lecker kuchen essen  ..haben da gute stunde in der sonne gesessen und dann aber ohne grosse umwege heim..... vielleicht ja am Sonntag wieder



und wo habt ihr gestern noch in der sonne gesessen  

morsche ...


----------



## Frank (29. August 2007)

moin. grummel.


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, das ist so: früher habe ich den besagten Trail immer Reichenbachtaltrail genannt. Da kam es aber immer mal zu Verwechslungen mit dem Reichenbachtrail, der direkt neben dem Reichenbach entlang führt. Der, den ich meine, beginnt am Tillmannsweg in der Nähe des Fuxies und endet im Reichenbachtal direkt an dem Haus, an dem da schon ewig rumgebaut wird.



der eine trail geht halt direkt durch das reichenbachtal, während der andere im reichenbachtal endet ...
wie auch immer, schön sind beide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> moin. grummel.



na, wer wird denn hier mit schlechter laune am frühen morgen kommen


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

Moin Frank,

warum verkaufen die Fahrradhändler keine M7 Zylinderkopfschrauben? Dürfen das die Radhändler nicht? Nur einer konnte überhaupt was mit der Größe anfangen. Bei B&S in Bad Soden hab ich mich verstanden gefühlt.  Das sind Frauenversteher. 
So, versuche heute nochmal so'ne Schraube aufzutreiben und wenn ich keine bekomme, dann kauf ich mir nie mehr eine Sattelstütze von FSA.


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

Ohhhh, für alle anderen auch eine schönen guten Morgen


----------



## Frank (29. August 2007)

M7 ? Ich bin kein gelernter Zweiradmechaniker, empfinde das spontan aber ungewöhnlich für Bikeparts.

Und wieso suchst sowas dann beim Bike Dealer? Frauen dürfen doch mittlerweile auch in gut sortiere Baumärkte  (teils aber nur mit Begleitung und Leine!)

HaRhaRRR


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> M7 ? Ich bin kein gelernter Zweiradmechaniker, empfinde das spontan aber ungewöhnlich für Bikeparts.
> 
> Und wieso suchst sowas dann beim Bike Dealer? Frauen dürfen doch mittlerweile auch in gut sortiere Baumärkte  (teils aber nur mit Begleitung und Leine!)
> 
> HaRhaRRR



M7 an sich ist schon ungwöhnlich...Morgen


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na, wer wird denn hier mit schlechter laune am frühen morgen kommen



Moije,

oje, hatte heute Nacht etliche Wadenkrämpfe...  Fühle ein wenig durch den Fleischwolf gedreht.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der eine trail geht halt direkt durch das reichenbachtal, während der andere im reichenbachtal endet ...
> wie auch immer, schön sind beide


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

ich hab heut gottseidank frei und kann mich der aktiven regeneration mit den mir übertragenen haushaltsaufgaben widmen.

guten morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Moin @All, bin gerade gut in FRA gelandet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, versuche heute nochmal so'ne Schraube aufzutreiben und wenn ich keine bekomme, dann kauf ich mir nie mehr eine Sattelstütze von FSA.



Wenn Du keine Schraube bekommst, meldest Du Dich und bekommst eine Sattelstütze aus meinem Fundus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh, man bin ich müde. aber nun habe ich tatsächlich 98% fertig
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der eine trail geht halt direkt durch das reichenbachtal, während der andere im reichenbachtal endet ...
> wie auch immer, schön sind beide



Ich würde mich zwecks eindeutiger Indentifizierbarkeit inzwischen fast der fux'schen Namenskonvention anpassen:

Der Trail vom Fuchstanz runter, der an der ewigen Baustelle endet, ist der *Haus-Trail*.

Der Trail vom kleinen Feldi runter, der schliesslich quasi an den Teichen bei Falkenstein endet ist der *Reichenbach(tal)-Trail*.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

... achja und natürlich sind beide schön


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Frank,
> 
> warum verkaufen die Fahrradhändler keine M7 Zylinderkopfschrauben? Dürfen das die Radhändler nicht? Nur einer konnte überhaupt was mit der Größe anfangen. Bei B&S in Bad Soden hab ich mich verstanden gefühlt.  Das sind Frauenversteher.
> So, versuche heute nochmal so'ne Schraube aufzutreiben und wenn ich keine bekomme, dann kauf ich mir nie mehr eine Sattelstütze von FSA.



Hmm, in meinem Schraubenschubladenschränkchen geht es von M6 direkt zu M8. M7 habe ich anscheinend noch nie gebraucht.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab heut gottseidank frei und kann mich der aktiven regeneration mit den mir übertragenen haushaltsaufgaben widmen.
> 
> guten morgen.



Hmmm, überleg, überleg, ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... M7 habe ich anscheinend noch nie gebraucht.



Ich auch nicht, ich habe ja ein fettes V2A-Sortiment im Keller, aber M7 ist nicht dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moije,
> 
> oje, hatte heute Nacht etliche Wadenkrämpfe...  Fühle ein wenig durch den Fleischwolf gedreht.



   

Du brauchst glaube ich auch Regeneration


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

@ Caroka
M7 ist wirklich eine ungewöhnliche Grösse :-(
normale sind M6 mit einem 10er Maulweite oder M8 mit einer 13er Maulweite
Was ist denn das für eine Sattelstütze?


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

Grüezi zäme  

Bin leider gestern am Abend und heute am Morgen mal wieder so richtig nass geworden  
aber am Samstag gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Saach ma, Du hast doch `nen neues Bike! Für was zerreist Du Dich denn nun???




So einfach ist das leider zurückzustecken, wenn Du einmal im Hamsterkäfig steckst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... normale sind M6 mit einem 10er Maulweite oder M8 mit einer 13er Maulweite



Ne, normal ist M6/M8 Inbus


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, normal ist M6/M8 Imbus


Zylinderkopfschraube   haben doch einen Seckskantkopf oder ???? Mag mich aber auch irren, bin schon sehr lange aus dem Schraubengeschäft raus


----------



## Tonino (29. August 2007)

Guten Morgen!!

Gestern Abend war ich ziemlich im A***** und wollte heute eigentlich mit dem Auto fahren. Heute Morgen gings mir doch wider erwarten recht gut und so bin ich dann doch mit dem Bike zur Arbeit. Gute Entscheidung denn den Beinen geht es jetzt wesentlich besser.


@caroka

wie wäre es denn ein größeres Gewinde rein zu schneiden?


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würde mich zwecks eindeutiger Indentifizierbarkeit inzwischen fast der fux'schen Namenskonvention anpassen:
> 
> Der Trail vom Fuchstanz runter, der an der ewigen Baustelle endet, ist der *Haus-Trail*.
> 
> Der Trail vom kleinen Feldi runter, der schliesslich quasi an den Teichen bei Falkenstein endet ist der *Reichenbach(tal)-Trail*.



danke, aber das ist zuviel der ehre   weiß nämlich gar nicht so wirklich, wer von unserer sonntags-truppe den namen *haustrail* als erster ins spiel gebracht hat.
fakt ist, den reichenbachtrail kenn ich schon wesentlich länger, der haustrail sieht am anfang recht unspektakulär aus und wurder daher von uns erst später in seiner wahren pracht erforscht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zylinderkopfschraube   haben doch einen Seckskantkopf oder ???? Mag mich aber auch irren, bin schon sehr lange aus dem Schraubengeschäft raus



Wir reden hier über Schrauben für Bikes und nicht für Zylinderköpfe, dies ist nämlich Bike-Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> @caroka
> 
> wie wäre es denn ein größeres Gewinde rein zu schneiden?



Lieber nicht 

Leute ist auch unnötig:

*Ich habe mehrere Sattelstützen im Keller rumliegen. Wenn Caro die Schraube nicht bekommt, kriegt sie heute eine Ersatzsattelstütze von mir *


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

und wir reden hier über *in*bus und nicht *im bus*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wir reden hier über *in*bus und nicht *im bus*



Klaro, wieso was ist denn?


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wir reden hier über *in*bus und nicht *im bus*


 
OKOK gebe mich geschlagen, habe wohl noch etwas Wasser in den Ohren  
ohwohl mir am Morgem Im Bus lieber gewesen wäre 

PS: eigentlich heisst es ja dann: Innensechskantschraube *duckundwech*
;-)


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Du brauchst glaube ich auch Regeneration


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du brauchst glaube ich auch Regeneration



die frage ist nur : vom biken oder vom "aprésbiken"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die frage ist nur : vom biken oder vom "aprésbiken"





Die nächste Frage wäre dann, was das "aprésbiken" alles inkludiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war ich ziemlich im A***** ...



Bist Du denn von der Stelle, wo wir uns getrennt haben, ohne Problem nach B'Soden gekommen?


----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die frage ist nur : vom biken oder vom "aprésbiken"



vom biken braucht er die Regeneration !!! der einzige der leckere Äppler getrunken hat beim aprésbiken was ich  ,die leckere Hessendroge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ... der einzige der leckere Äppler getrunken hat beim aprésbiken was ich  ,die leckere Hessendroge



Ok, also Alk war es nicht, na vielleicht waren es ja dann Bike-Hasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

@Gerd: Das bewusste Nicolai ist übrigens für 2.190 Euro bei der E-Bucht gegangen


----------



## habkeinnick (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wir reden hier über *in*bus und nicht *im bus*



wenn du es schon richtig nennen willst  -> innenseckskant   

achso morsche ihr plauscher...4 stunden schlaf sind mir eindeutig zuwenig


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: eigentlich heisst es ja dann: Innensechskantschraube *duckundwech*
> ;-)





habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn du es schon richtig nennen willst  -> *in*nensechskant



das ist ja die grundvorraussetzung, um die abkürzung zu verstehen


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn du es schon richtig nennen willst  -> innenseckskant
> 
> achso morsche ihr plauscher...4 stunden schlaf sind mir eindeutig zuwenig



klugshicer wenn dann richtig:"Innensechskantschraube Bauer und Schaurte"


----------



## Tonino (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bist Du denn von der Stelle, wo wir uns getrennt haben, ohne Problem nach B'Soden gekommen?



Ja, bin ich. Ich war so froh das ich keine Berge mehr fahren musste und den Kreisel hab ich dann auch wiedererkannt. Von da an gings nur noch bergab nach Neuenhain.  

Danke nochmals!!


----------



## habkeinnick (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ist ja die grundvorraussetzung, um die abkürzung zu verstehen



ja ja asche auf mein haupt...hatte die augen noch nicht so ganz auf...kunden sind toll...frag mich warum man 13 uhr ausmacht....


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... kunden sind toll...frag mich warum man 13 uhr ausmacht....



ist ja mitten in der mittagspause von 12-14 uhr


----------



## Frank (29. August 2007)

Ich mach 11-13 Uhr, würde quasi passen 

"Der gute Laborant geht um 11 Uhr zu Tisch, damit er um 12 Uhr Mittag machen kann"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist ja mitten in der mittagspause von 12-14 uhr



Er kann sie ja zum Essen einladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

Warum mag ich solche Wettervorhersagen nicht   

Art und Intensität des erwarteten Unwetters:
Starkniederschläge, Stufe gelb
Erwartete Dauer des Unwetters:
seit Dienstag, 28.08.07, 1800 Uhr
bis Donnerstag, 30.08.07, 1800 Uhr
Betroffenes Gebiet:
Ganze Alpennordseite.
Nähere Angaben zum erwarteten Unwetter:
Die markante Luftmassengrenze nördlich der Alpen hat in den
letzten 24 Stunden zu ersten, verbreitet gewittrigen
Niederschlägen geführt. In der Zeit von Dienstagmittag bis
Mittwochmorgen sind damit auf der Alpennordseite flächig
10-30 l/qm Regen gefallen, in der Nordwestschweiz 10-20 l/qm.
In der Folge wird die feuchte und warme Luft über der
Alpennordseite weiter aktiviert. Dabei werden für die ganze
Alpennordseite bis Donnerstagabend weitere 40 bis 80 l/qm
Regen prognostiziert. Die höchsten Regenmengen werden in
einer Zone vom Jura über das Mittelland bis an die Voralpen
erwartet. Dabei können im Mittelland und im Jura in den
nächsten 24 h (bis Donnerstagmorgen) 40 bis 70 l/qm Regen
niedergehen, besonders in der Westschweiz auch etwas mehr.
Heute Mittwoch werden die Niederschläge zunächst noch
schauer- und gewitterartig ausfallen. Ab Mittwochnachmittag
ist dann ein Übergehen in einen anhaltenden, vorübergehend
intensiven Landregen zu erwarten. Die Schneefallgrenze liegt
bis Donnerstagmorgen zwischen 3600 und 3100 Metern. Am
Donnerstag lassen die Niederschläge im Mittelland langsam
nach und verlagern ihren Schwerpunkt an den Alpennordrand:
die Schneefallgrenze sinkt allmählich auf 3000 bis 2500
Meter ab. Im ganzen Zeitraum (48h) werden somit 50 bis 110 mm
oder l/qm Regen Niederschlag prognostiziert.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Er kann sie ja zum Essen einladen



Am Popo Mittag: Wie war das denn nun mit Deiner hübschen Begleitung von letztens?


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warum mag ich solche Wettervorhersagen nicht
> ...



aktueller Blick von meinem Balkon:


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aktueller Blick von meinem Balkon:


arrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh freue mich für dich 

  

Werde mich in der nächsten Woche rächen *hehehehehehe*


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warum mag ich solche Wettervorhersagen nicht



In Süd Tirol wirds am Samstag noch etwas bewölkt sein und ab Sonntag scheint die Sonne, genau wie von mir bestellt 

Da werden die drei Mitfahrer bester Laune sein, komm doch auch. Ein Platz  wurde wg. Krankheit frei...der Kranke würde sich wg. der gesparten Kosten freuen.


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

auf dem bild seh ich ein heißgeliebtes rotes a*****-gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auf dem bild seh ich ein heißgeliebtes rotes a*****-gerät



...ist in der Miete enthalten...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aktueller Blick von meinem Balkon:



Hast Du heute Urlaub?


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du heute Urlaub?



Du hast doch gesagt, ich solle mich erholen!  Ich gleite heute.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Popo Mittag: Wie war das denn nun mit Deiner hübschen Begleitung von letztens?



Am Popo Mittag, ich geh' jetzt erstmal Essen


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Popo Mittag, ich geh' jetzt erstmal Essen



mit wem? Essen, oder naschen?


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du hast doch gesagt, ich solle mich erholen!  Ich gleite heute.



dann würde ich aber das schöne wetter nochmal zum biken nutzen. ab morgen abend solls wieder feuchter werden ...


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann würde ich aber das schöne wetter nochmal zum biken nutzen. ab morgen abend solls wieder feuchter werden ...





Arachne schrieb:


> Du hast doch gesagt, ich solle mich erholen!  Ich gleite heute.



Hmm, vielleicht sollte ich die Hausa***** lassen?!


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht sollte ich die Hausa******* lassen?!



grober fehler im obigen text


----------



## Frank (29. August 2007)

Wo ist der Fehler im Bild? Richtig - es fehlen die Doubles 

Mahlzeit ... erstmal Bubu machen.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> grober fehler im obigen text


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wo ist der Fehler im Bild? Richtig - es fehlen die Doubles
> 
> Mahlzeit ... erstmal Bubu machen.


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wo ist der Fehler im Bild? Richtig - es fehlen die Doubles



nicht im mietpreis enthalten ...


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



brav


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Bist Du neugierig, fast so neugierig wie ich 



Arachne schrieb:


> mit wem?



Eigentlich alleine, habe dann aber noch einen Kollegen getroffen



Arachne schrieb:


> Essen, oder naschen?



Ne leider nur Speggi Bollo mit Salat und hinterher Brombeerquark


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

...ein bisschen bi...


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nicht im mietpreis enthalten ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...ein bisschen bi...



schadet nie...

... gilt aber bei mir nur für das weibliche Geschlecht. Ich bin 'ne Hete


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> In Süd Tirol wirds am Samstag noch etwas bewölkt sein und ab Sonntag scheint die Sonne, genau wie von mir bestellt
> 
> Da werden die drei Mitfahrer bester Laune sein, komm doch auch. Ein Platz wurde wg. Krankheit frei...der Kranke würde sich wg. der gesparten Kosten freuen.


 
Danke für das Angebot, bin jedoch am Freitag ab Nacht auf dem Weg nach hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, bin jedoch am Freitag ab Nacht auf dem Weg nach hier



 Le Lavandou 

Dort bin ich auch schon öfter in Urlaub gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (29. August 2007)

super übersetzt die seite 

http://www.lelavandou.eu/deindex.htm

zitat:

Die ganze Touristeninformation, um Ihren Urlaub an Lavandou zu schaffen und über die varoise Côte d'Azur-Frankreich. Tausende von Adressen und praktischer Auskünfte, um Ihnen in Ihren Forschungsarbeiten zu helfen

auch gut ->

Lavandou wird durch den Blauen Pavillon von Europa für die herausragende Qualität seiner Umweltverwaltung und die globale Sauberkeit seiner Strände belohnt


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> super übersetzt die seite
> 
> http://www.lelavandou.eu/deindex.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...ein bisschen bi...



Das dachte sich dieser Herr anscheinend auch:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,502589,00.html

Schön geschrieben


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das dachte sich dieser Herr anscheinend auch:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,502589,00.html
> 
> Schön geschrieben



So ist die Politik...


----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

BOAH bin ich müde ....
@Gerd: Ich beneide dich.... will auch nach H A U S E 

naja hilft ja nix ich geh mal wieder 30min walking trainieren ( hab gestern gelernt, das 30 min walking 2 punkte im Winterpokal gibt) 
2  points vom morgenwalking hab ich schon   

MAHLZEIT


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

nix da, winterpokal is noch nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So ist die Politik...



Aber trotzdem eine g**l geschriebene Geschichte


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das dachte sich dieser Herr anscheinend auch:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,502589,00.html
> 
> Schön geschrieben



*kopfschuettelsmiley*


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem eine g**l geschriebene Geschichte


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das dachte sich dieser Herr anscheinend auch:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,502589,00.html
> 
> Schön geschrieben



ohne worte


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das dachte sich dieser Herr anscheinend auch:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,502589,00.html
> 
> Schön geschrieben


 
Der Moralapostel,der vonseiner eigene Moral eingeholt wurde........ Aber scheinbar hat das eine gewisse Normalität in der amerikanischen Politik .....


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Moralapostel,der vonseiner eigene Moral eingeholt wurde........ Aber scheinbar hat das eine gewisse Normalität in der amerikanischen Politik .....



In Deutschland ist das auch so....in der Schweiz nicht?


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist das auch so....in der Schweiz nicht?


 
Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

ich denke das ist kein nationalitätenproblem.


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist das auch so....in der Schweiz nicht?



wer hats erfunden?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer hats erfunden?



Das Lügen und Vorgaukeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das Lügen und Vorgaukeln?



wer hats erfunden.............die quell allen übels.......


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

in der Schweiz gab es letztens einiges in der Richtung Gewalt unter Jugendlichen. So wurde auf der Streetparade ein Jugendlicher von einem anderem im Streit erstochen  Auch gab es einige se ******** Uebergriffe Minderjähriger auf andere Minderjähriger  

Also auch hier ist nicht alles Friede Freude Eierpfannkuchen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

And now for something completely different:

*@Caroka, Chello/Alberto, Fux et alterum* Wie wäre es denn am Samstag wieder mit einer Runde ab Fischbach, natürlich nur, wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

...aber werdet Ihr von Euren Politikern auch belogen und betrogen???


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> And now for something completely different:
> 
> *@Caroka, Chello/Alberto, Fux et alterum* Wie wäre es denn am Samstag wieder mit einer Runde ab Fischbach, natürlich nur, wenn das Wetter mitspielt



ist das ne verschwörung von euch KELKHEIMERN????


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> And now for something completely different:
> 
> *@Caroka, Chello/Alberto, Fux et alterum* Wie wäre es denn am Samstag wieder mit einer Runde ab Fischbach, natürlich nur, wenn das Wetter mitspielt



und wenn die fraa mitspielt bzw. gar mitkommt. kann ich derzeit noch nicht absehen


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...aber werdet Ihr von Euren Politikern auch belogen und betrogen???



das passiert nur in den usa. hierzulande sind ja alle recht vernünftig, absolut ehrlich und mit einer extraportion rückgrat ausgestattet.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer hats erfunden.............die quell allen übels.......



...ist die Menschheit selbst, die sollte man von dem Planeten vetreiben


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ist das ne verschwörung von euch KELKHEIMERN????



wolle mer so aaner mitnemme  

































na logo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das passiert nur in den usa. hierzulande sind ja alle recht vernünftig, absolut ehrlich und mit einer extraportion rückgrat ausgestattet.



Jepp!


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...aber werdet Ihr von Euren Politikern auch belogen und betrogen???


Glaube durch die vielen Volksabstimmungen habe die Politiker weniger Chancen dazu .... Kenne mich aber noch nicht so gut im innerpolitischen Geschehen der Schweiz aus um hier ein fundierte Aussage zu treffen .....


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glaube durch die vielen Volksabstimmungen habe die Politiker weniger Chancen dazu .... Kenne mich aber noch nicht so gut im innerpolitischen Geschehen der Schweiz aus um hier ein fundierte Aussage zu treffen .....




Ihr Schweizer (X_X)


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glaube durch die vielen Volksabstimmungen habe die Politiker weniger Chancen dazu .... Kenne mich aber noch nicht so gut im innerpolitischen Geschehen der Schweiz aus um hier ein fundierte Aussage zu treffen .....



wir haben hier, falls du es vergessen ahben solltest auch sowas in der art wie eine volksabstimmung. wir nennen es "wahlen". im vorfeld erzählen die dann alle dass alles besser bunter schneller leichter und mit mehr spaß ausgestattet sein wird und wenn man dann seine stimme abgibt ist es hinterher irgendwie niemals besser. irgendwas verstehe ich da noch nicht so ganz!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ist das ne verschwörung von euch KELKHEIMERN????



Maggoleinchen, da steht doch explizit, dass natürlich alle Interessieren angesprochen sind, jetz pins mal nicht rum


----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> And now for something completely different:
> 
> *@Caroka, Chello/Alberto, Fux et alterum* Wie wäre es denn am Samstag wieder mit einer Runde ab Fischbach, natürlich nur, wenn das Wetter mitspielt



also ich bin definitive Samstag nicht am start .....ich geh mal wieder auf ne Hochzeit, an meiner Feierkondition arbeiten 

Ich hab vor am Sonntag ne Runde zur Regeneraion zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

explizit dann aber nur für leute mit mindestens kleinem latinum. ich hatte französisch:kotz: und lese daher nichts dergleichen.

ausserdem pins (<--???) ich net rum.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Maggoleinchen, da steht doch explizit, dass natürlich alle Interessieren angesprochen sind, jetz pins mal nicht rum



Maggoleinchen hat schon recht, ich fühl mich auch ausgeschlossen


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

ich bin mal schnell einkaufen. bis gleich.


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin mal schnell einkaufen. bis gleich.



bringste mir was mit ?


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> .......
> Das war dann ja wohl ne Schreckschraube!!
> ..


Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben.  


Frank schrieb:


> M7 ? Ich bin kein gelernter Zweiradmechaniker, empfinde das spontan aber ungewöhnlich für Bikeparts.
> 
> Und wieso suchst sowas dann beim Bike Dealer? Frauen dürfen doch mittlerweile auch in gut sortiere Baumärkte  (teils aber nur mit Begleitung und Leine!)
> 
> HaRhaRRR


Im Baumarkt war ich auch. Da kam ja erst raus das es M7 ist. Die hatten Gewindestäbe in M7 aber keine Muttern dazu. Die wären nicht lieferbar. Danach bekam ich zu der Begleitung und Leine noch einen Maulkorb.  
Nee, im Ernst, der Verkäufer und ich, wir mussten erst mal ungläubig mit dem Kopf schütteln.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn Du keine Schraube bekommst, meldest Du Dich und bekommst eine Sattelstütze aus meinem Fundus


Bitte, bitte, bitte.......D 31,6mm



Arachne schrieb:


> Hmm, in meinem Schraubenschubladenschränkchen geht es von M6 direkt zu M8. M7 habe ich anscheinend noch nie gebraucht.


Diese Größe ist auch absolut unüblich. Schönhals in Rödelheim hätte welche aber nur 50 lang und eloxiert. Die wären mir im warsten Sinne des Wortes unterm Hintern weggerostet.. 10.9 gibt es nur verzinkt als rostfreie Schraube, da Rostfreier Stahl zu weich  wäre, um die benötigte Zug- und Scherfestigkeit zu erreichen, sagte mir die sehr kompetent wirkende Verkäuferin am Telefon.

@Kresi und KK
Wie berechnet man die Zug- und Scherfestigkeit nochmal?



mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Caroka
> M7 ist wirklich eine ungewöhnliche Grösse :-(
> normale sind M6 mit einem 10er Maulweite oder M8 mit einer 13er Maulweite
> Was ist denn das für eine Sattelstütze?


FSA  



Tonino schrieb:


> ......
> @caroka
> 
> wie wäre es denn ein größeres Gewinde rein zu schneiden?


Ich habe weder den passenden Bohrer noch die notwendigen Gewindebohrer und nur eine Handbohrmaschine und keinen Schraubstock und kein Schneidöl.  


So, nachdem ich jetzt ne Menge Sprit verfahren habe, einen Nachmittag verplempert, einen Schraubenexkurs absolviert habe und trotzdem mit Euch gestern nicht fahren konnte, bitte ich Dich jetzt Wahltho gib mir eine Sattelstütze.......aber keine von FSA.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ..., bitte ich Dich jetzt Wahltho gib mir eine Sattelstütze.......aber keine von FSA.



Klaro Caro, wann wäre es Dir denn genehm?


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> And now for something completely different:
> 
> *@Caroka, Chello/Alberto, Fux et alterum* Wie wäre es denn am Samstag wieder mit einer Runde ab Fischbach, natürlich nur, wenn das Wetter mitspielt



Lupo bietet für die Spessartwölfe am Samstag eine Tour an. Da würde ich gerne mitfahren. Aber vllt. kann ich das ja verbinden, wenn Ihr Richtung HM fahrt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggoleinchen hat schon recht, ich fühl mich auch ausgeschlossen





Also nochmal an Plauscher & Friends:


Wie wäre es am Samstag mit einer Tour ab K'heim Fischbach?

Aber nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt...


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

schrei doch net so rum


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also nochmal an Plauscher & Friends:
> 
> 
> Wie wäre es am Samstag mit einer Tour ab K'heim Fischbach?
> ...



Da kann ich nicht, bin zum Biken in Süd Tirol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro Caro, wann wäre es Dir denn genehm?



Aaaach, es hätte so einfach sein können.....
.......wenn es Dir passt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht, bin in Süd Tirol



Aber erstmal hier den Molly machen, Du Wicht


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber erstmal hier den Molly machen, Du Wicht


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht, bin zum Biken in Süd Tirol



*dreggsagg*


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> *dreggsagg*


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

wünsch euch trotzdem viel schbass


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben.
> 
> Im Baumarkt war ich auch. Da kam ja erst raus das es M7 ist. Die hatten Gewindestäbe in M7 aber keine Muttern dazu. Die wären nicht lieferbar. Danach bekam ich zu der Begleitung und Leine noch einen Maulkorb.
> Nee, im Ernst, der Verkäufer und ich, wir mussten erst mal ungläubig mit dem Kopf schütteln.
> ...


 
Da hättest du dir ja gleich eine schöne RaceFace, Salsa oder so kaufen können, bei dem ganzen Ärger und der Zeit .....  

Werde mir jetzt auch mal gleich eine ERsatzstütze besorgen, da Wahlto zu weit weg wohnt


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> :aetsch:[/QUOTE]
> 
> [SIZE="1"][COLOR="White"]jetzt nur noch ein bischen schbass ...:D [/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir haben hier, falls du es vergessen ahben solltest auch sowas in der art wie eine volksabstimmung. wir nennen es "wahlen". im vorfeld erzählen die dann alle dass alles besser bunter schneller leichter und mit mehr spaß ausgestattet sein wird und wenn man dann seine stimme abgibt ist es hinterher irgendwie niemals besser. irgendwas verstehe ich da noch nicht so ganz!


 
Die stimmen hier ständig über irgendwen und irgendwas ab.....Unglaublich in manchen Kantonen kannst du ja alle 2 Wochen zu Wahl schreiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt nur noch ein bischen schbass ...



so, so...


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da hättest du dir ja gleich eine schöne RaceFace, Salsa oder so kaufen können, bei dem ganzen Ärger und der Zeit .....
> 
> Werde mir jetzt auch mal gleich eine ERsatzstütze besorgen, da Wahlto zu weit weg wohnt



........wenn ich gewußt hätte, dass das so endet. Dabei wollte ich doch nur eine Schraube.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da hättest du dir ja gleich eine schöne RaceFace, Salsa oder so kaufen können, bei dem ganzen Ärger und der Zeit ..... :



Sie hätte gleich eine von mir geschenkt haben können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wahlto zu weit weg wohnt



Wahlt*h*o bitte, soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> And now for something completely different:
> 
> *@Caroka, Chello/Alberto, Fux et alterum* Wie wäre es denn am Samstag wieder mit einer Runde ab Fischbach, natürlich nur, wenn das Wetter mitspielt



also ich bin definitive Samstag nicht am start .....ich geh mal wieder auf ne Hochzeit, an meiner Feierkondition arbeiten 

Ich hab vor am Sonntag ne Runde zur Regeneraion zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wahlt*h*o bitte, soviel Zeit muss sein


 
schenkste mir dann auch eine


----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

Caro's Schraubenthema  du kann ja bei FSA anfragen vielleichst kannst du da eine zum Apotekenpreis erwerben  

ich glaub wir haben hier alle ne Schrauben verloren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aaaach, es hätte so einfach sein können.....
> .......wenn es Dir passt.



Ich dreh' nachher mit Tonino noch 'ne Runde von FRA Richtung Taunus. Melde mich dann per Telefon bei Dir, wenn ich daheim bin


----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also nochmal an Plauscher & Friends:
> Wie wäre es am Samstag mit einer Tour ab K'heim Fischbach?
> 
> Aber nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt...



*GEGENFRAGE:

WIE WÄRE ES MIT SONNTAG ??? TOUR AB MÜNSTER (GUNDELHARD) da ist das wetter auch wieder besser 
*

WETTERVORHERSAGE


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wahlt*h*o bitte, soviel Zeit muss sein


 
sorry für das h, gelobe Besserung


----------



## habkeinnick (29. August 2007)

zum glück habe ich mir letzte woche erst einen neue sattelstütze von FSA gekauft...hmm ob ich dann auch so probleme habe?


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2007)

moin 
alles fit hier?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sorry für das h, gelobe Besserung



Es sei Dir verziehn, der Fürst ist gut gelaunt


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wahlt*h*o bitte, soviel Zeit muss sein





Alberto68 schrieb:


> also ich bin definitive Samstag nicht am start .....ich geh mal wieder auf ne Hochzeit, an meiner Feierkondition arbeiten
> 
> Ich hab vor am Sonntag ne Runde zur Regeneraion zu fahren



Wißt ihr, was ihr gemeinsam habt?


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2007)

@ hkn
wann kommsten nochmal zum fahrn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es sei Dir verziehn, der Fürst ist gut gelaunt



der fürst hat schlechten shit geraucht als er sich diesen nick ausgesucht hat, gebs doch endlich zu.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der fürst hat schlechten shit geraucht als er sich diesen nick ausgesucht hat, gebs doch endlich zu.


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wißt ihr, was ihr gemeinsam habt?



die beiden schreiben jeden zweiten post dasselbe?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wißt ihr, was ihr gemeinsam habt?



Nein, aber Du wirst es mir sicher verraten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der fürst hat schlechten shit geraucht als er sich diesen nick ausgesucht hat, gebs doch endlich zu.



Sorry, aber für meinen Namen kann ich nichts


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also nochmal an Plauscher & Friends:
> 
> 
> Wie wäre es am Samstag mit einer Tour ab K'heim Fischbach?
> ...



*ZUM THEMA WOCHENENDE MUSS ICH MIT NER FINALEN AUSSAGE NOCH WARTEN; DA ICH DEN PLANUNGSVERANTWORTLICHEN NOCH NICHT ZU DIESEM THEMA GESPROCHEN HABE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## habkeinnick (29. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ hkn
> wann kommsten nochmal zum fahrn?



die woche wohl nicht mehr...grad stress ohne ende und dann erstmal ne woche urlaub *freu*


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die woche wohl nicht mehr...grad stress ohne ende und dann erstmal ne woche urlaub *freu*



ach komm, Du hast Urlaub


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die woche wohl nicht mehr...grad stress ohne ende und dann erstmal ne woche urlaub *freu*



aso stimmt ja...
naja egal halten trotzdem für irgentwann mal fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wißt ihr, was ihr gemeinsam habt?



  WAS DENN ???


----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

GERD hat zu viel gepostet !!! da hat ihn sein provider disconnected


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> GERD hat zu viel gepostet !!! da hat ihn sein provider disconnected



 Wäre die einzige Chance mich zu bremsen!


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, aber Du wirst es mir sicher verraten





Alberto68 schrieb:


> WAS DENN ???





Maggo schrieb:


> die beiden schreiben jeden zweiten post dasselbe?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die beiden schreiben jeden zweiten post dasselbe?!



Ich für meinen Teil aber auch nur, weil Ihr jeden ersten Post den gleichen Fehler macht


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dreh' nachher mit Tonino noch 'ne Runde von FRA Richtung Taunus. Melde mich dann per Telefon bei Dir, wenn ich daheim bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> zum glück habe ich mir letzte woche erst einen neue sattelstütze von FSA gekauft...hmm ob ich dann auch so probleme habe?



Nur wenn Du die Schraube zerstörst.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann beantworte endlich unsere Frage Du Wurm ...



Da!


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du die Schraube zerstörst.



Dazu bräuchte er erstmal so viel Kraft wie unsere Taunusplauschersuperpowerdimba!


----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann beantworte endlich unsere Frage Du Wurm ...



für einen Wurm etwas Groß ....

wahltho die wollen sich nicht festlegen...vielleicht gibts ja noch was besseres als mit uns durch den taunus zu radeln...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da!



Hier!


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es sei Dir verziehn, der Fürst ist gut gelaunt


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dazu bräuchte er erstmal so viel Kraft wie unsere Taunusplauschersuperpowerdimba!



Oder er müßte sich am Gardsee mal mit dem Rad überschlagen. 
Ich glaube da hat sie einen Schlag wegbekommen. Die hälfte der Bruchfläche war schon angerostet.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> für einen Wurm etwas Groß ....
> 
> wahltho die wollen sich nicht festlegen...vielleicht gibts ja noch was besseres als mit uns durch den taunus zu radeln...



Ne, ne, ne, ne, was besseres, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen!  Ich persönlich erwähnte ja schon, dass ich dazu tendiere eher Sonntag (tagsüber) mal `ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Oder er müßte sich am Gardsee mal mit dem Rad überschlagen.
> Ich glaube da hat sie einen Schlag wegbekommen. Die hälfte der Bruchfläche war schon angerostet.



...uuups...


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

Ich geh mal einkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dazu bräuchte er erstmal so viel Kraft wie unsere *Taunusplauschersuperpowerdimba!*



Hat man ja gestern gesehen die Caro beim Joggen bzw. beim Sprinten 
Sie kam gestern da angerannt als wäre der Teufel hinter ihr her


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...uuups...



Na die letzte Tour, bei der ich dreimal vor Dir hingefallen bin.


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Hat man ja gestern gesehen die Caro beim Joggen bzw. beim Sprinten
> Sie kam gestern da angerannt als wäre der Teufel hinter ihr her



.....nicht der Teufel hinter mir, sondern die Plauscher vor mir.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, ne, ne, ne, was besseres, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen!  Ich persönlich erwähnte ja schon, dass ich dazu tendiere eher Sonntag (tagsüber) mal `ne Runde zu drehen.



Um Eins klarzustellen: Ich bin in jedem Falle Samstag *und* Sonntag unterwegs und ich habe weder Samstag noch Sonntag vor einen Nightride zu machen


----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, ne, ne, ne, was besseres, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen!  Ich persönlich erwähnte ja schon, dass ich dazu tendiere eher Sonntag (tagsüber) mal `ne Runde zu drehen.



KLAR kann ich mir kaum vorstellen!   aber das ist ja hier jetzt nicht das thema 

KLAR Sonntag (tagsüber) ich tendiere so als startzeit mal highnoon an


----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na die letzte Tour, bei der ich dreimal vor Dir hingefallen bin.



Gerd du merkst auch gar nix mehr .... die Caro wirfst sich dir zufüssen


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na die letzte Tour, bei der ich dreimal vor Dir hingefallen bin.



Endlich hat sich ein Mädel mir mal vor die Füße gelegt!  

Ne, ne, ich konnte da schon fast gar nicht mehr fahren, nachdem ich euch so intensiv Bodenproben nehmen sah! Dauernd hat was vor, oder hinter mir gescheppert...


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Gerd du merkst auch gar nix mehr .... die Caro wirfst sich dir zufüssen



ich fürchte eher, dass sie sich zu dem anderen knackigen Bodenprobennehmer legen wollte...


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Um Eins klarzustellen: Ich bin in jedem Falle Samstag *und* Sonntag unterwegs und ich habe weder Samstag noch Sonntag vor einen Nightride zu machen





Alberto68 schrieb:


> KLAR kann ich mir kaum vorstellen!   aber das ist ja hier jetzt nicht das thema
> 
> KLAR Sonntag (tagsüber) ich tendiere so als startzeit mal highnoon an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Hat man ja gestern gesehen die Caro beim Joggen bzw. beim Sprinten
> Sie kam gestern da angerannt als wäre der Teufel hinter ihr her


eigentlich wollte ich darauf antworten: "Und dabei waren wir vor ihr!" Dann kam aber das:


caroka schrieb:


> .....nicht der Teufel hinter mir, sondern die Plauscher vor mir.


----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich fürchte eher, dass sie sich zu dem anderen knackigen Bodenprobennehmer legen wollte...



Die simulieren nur ... die nehmen sich nur ne kurze pause weil sie das männertempo sonst nicht mitgehen können


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2007)

nochmals moin
es dreht sich um samstag un sonntag...
de crazy un ich ham vor e klei ründche zu fahrn....

(Feldi, Atzel mit diversen ausschweifungen zu weiteren trails)

wir wissen halt nur noch nich ob samstag oder sonntag un wenn wir fahrn wird das wahrscheinlich gegen mittag sein... hätte einer interesse ?


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

bei der vielzahl von angebotenen touren entscheide isch das dann wohl eher spontaaaan am WE.


----------



## Alberto68 (29. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nochmals moin
> es dreht sich um samstag un sonntag...
> de crazy un ich ham vor e klei ründche zu fahrn....
> 
> ...



NE wir reden nur über das biken fahren tun wir nie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry schau mal ein paar zeilen vorher


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

wasn jetzt hier???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


>


 
weiss nicht manchmal schau ich mir glaube ich nur die Smileys an und bin am grinsen ,,,,,,,,


----------



## habkeinnick (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wasn jetzt hier???



na hier ist gruppenplauschen in 1000 gruppen


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na hier ist gruppenplauschen in 1000 gruppen


DAs ist doch hoffentlich nichts anstössiges, das Gruppenplauschen ...... meine Mutter aht sich so Mühe gegeben mich ordentlich zu erziehen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

@HKN: ging alles gut beim Kunden?


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

Ich schwimm dann mal nach hause 

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/16375838


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich schwimm dann mal nach hause
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/16375838



Irgendwas müßt Ihr Schweizer doch angestellt haben, wenn der Petrus so bös mit Euch ist


----------



## fUEL (29. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Irgendwas müßt Ihr Schweizer doch angestellt haben, wenn der Petrus so bös mit Euch ist


 

Wenn Petrus ein Schweizer ist, dann war das letztes Jahr

So lang brauchts es da normalerweise bis ne Aktion in die Tat umgesetzt ist.

  

*Wer hat morgen mittag Zeit und Freude am Radfahren??*


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn Petrus ein Schweizer ist, dann war das letztes Jahr
> 
> So lang brauchts es da normalerweise bis ne Aktion in die Tat umgesetzt ist.
> 
> ...



Freude ja, Zeit Nein!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. August 2007)

ei gude wie! ich les net nach, muss gleich wieder weg. War was wichtiges dabei?



habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh, man bin ich müde. aber nun habe ich tatsächlich 98% fertig
> 
> wünsche euch allen einen guten morgen...bin aber auch bald wieder da



hab das mit dem Plexiglas doch gelassen und Alu genommen  morgen nochmal neue Bolzen und Unterlerscheiben zum festschrauben drehen (ausm Kopf stimmt halt doch nicht immer ) und dann kann ich zumindest schonmal probefahren  Optik- und Gewichtstuning kommt dann


----------



## ratte (29. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> KLAR Sonntag (tagsüber) ich tendiere so als startzeit mal highnoon an


Für Sonntag gilt bei mir, je später desto lieber...
...oder wie verklickert man den Erzeugern, dass man lieber Biken geht und sie sich gerne auf den Heimweg machen dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

blubb blubb blubbblubb bluuuuubbbbbb


----------



## Lucafabian (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> blubb blubb blubbblubb bluuuuubbbbbb


----------



## Zilli (29. August 2007)

Guude,
wg. Sonntag freu ich mich auch bald ein *dreggsagg *zu sein .



habkeinnick schrieb:


> zum glück habe ich mir letzte woche erst einen neue sattelstütze von FSA gekauft...hmm ob ich dann auch so probleme habe?


Das hasse doch wohl bis Freitag abend gecheckt ?!?! Samstags haben die Bike-Shops auf der Autobahn geschlossen  *klugshice*


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Endlich hat sich ein Mädel mir mal vor die Füße gelegt!
> 
> Ne, ne, ich konnte da schon fast gar nicht mehr fahren, nachdem ich euch so intensiv Bodenproben nehmen sah! Dauernd hat was vor, oder hinter mir gescheppert...



.....und gelacht.


----------



## habkeinnick (29. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> wg. Sonntag freu ich mich auch bald ein *dreggsagg *zu sein .
> 
> Das hasse doch wohl bis Freitag abend gecheckt ?!?! Samstags haben die Bike-Shops auf der Autobahn geschlossen  *klugshice*



*lachweg* scherzbold...die muss ja erstmal halten...jetzt wird action auch nur noch mit sattel unten gemacht...


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich fürchte eher, dass sie sich zu dem anderen knackigen Bodenprobennehmer legen wollte...



.....und das hab ich schon vergessen?


----------



## ratte (29. August 2007)

Hey caro,
alle Schrauben wieder beieinander?


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nochmals moin
> es dreht sich um samstag un sonntag...
> de crazy un ich ham vor e klei ründche zu fahrn....
> 
> ...



Da gibt es am WE ja ne Menge Touren.


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Für Sonntag gilt bei mir, je später desto lieber...
> ...oder wie verklickert man den Erzeugern, dass man lieber Biken geht und sie sich gerne auf den Heimweg machen dürfen.



Ich erklär Deinen Erzeugern, dass wir Dich unbedingt beim Biken brauchen. 
Sie müssen eh langsam lernen ohne Dich auszukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .....und das hab ich schon vergessen?



Die Gesichter der beiden am Ende unseres Gardaseeaufenthaltes angekommenen Mitfahrer, habe ich noch genau vor Augen. Aber die Namen... Es war der kleinere der beiden, der mich mit seinem Scheppern zusätzlich schockte.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hey caro,
> alle Schrauben wieder beieinander?



???  ???

Hatte sie das schon mal?


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> blubb blubb blubbblubb bluuuuubbbbbb


Wieder trocken? 



ratte schrieb:


> Hey caro,
> alle Schrauben wieder beieinander?



 So lange sie nicht lose sind....
Ich warte noch auf Wahlthos Anruf. Ich hab mich zu ner neuen Sattelstütze durchgerungen.


----------



## ratte (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich erklär Deinen Erzeugern, dass wir Dich unbedingt beim Biken brauchen.
> Sie müssen eh langsam lernen ohne Dich auszukommen.


Ich hab ja dummerweise eingeladen, weil ich mich bei einem Studiekollegen meines Vaters noch bedanken möchte. Das Problem ist halt, das ich nicht beide Tage komplett Stadtführer spielen möchte. Aber im Moment siehts für Sonntag immer besser aus.


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Gesichter der beiden am Ende unseres Gardaseeaufenthaltes angekommenen Mitfahrer, habe ich noch genau vor Augen. Aber die Namen... Es war der kleinere der beiden, der mich mit seinem Scheppern zusätzlich schockte.



Achso, aber die waren doch noch so jung.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Achso, aber die waren doch noch so jung.



...dabadabadaba...

...zu jung....

...schub di du...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich hab ja dummerweise eingeladen, weil ich mich bei einem Studiekollegen meines Vaters noch bedanken möchte. Das Problem ist halt, das ich nicht beide Tage komplett Stadtführer spielen möchte. Aber im Moment siehts für Sonntag immer besser aus.



Ich weiß auch noch nicht wie mein WE verläuft. Werde aber versuchen mit den Plauschern ne Runde zu drehen, vllt auch zwei.


----------



## ratte (29. August 2007)

Nen Ticken wärmer und hier könnte gerade Urlaubsstimmung aufkommen. Herrlicher Sonnenuntergang, Musik im Ohr, was zu trinken neben dem Liegestuhl...
...hach, wenn man so morgen früh weitermachen könnte...


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...dabadabadaba...
> 
> ...zu jung....
> 
> ...schub di du...


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>



dummer Spruch, der so rum gar nicht funktioniert und den ich außerdem schon wieder vergessen hab!


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Nen Ticken wärmer und hier könnte gerade Urlaubsstimmung aufkommen. Herrlicher Sonnenuntergang, Musik im Ohr, was zu trinken neben dem Liegestuhl...
> ...hach, wenn man so morgen früh weitermachen könnte...



Du Ratte, Du....


----------



## ratte (29. August 2007)

Was'n? 

Andere Leute haben Urlaub, ich gönn mir mal einen netten ruhigen abend. Nur das Quatschen ist gerade etwas umständlich.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Nen Ticken wärmer und hier könnte gerade Urlaubsstimmung aufkommen. Herrlicher Sonnenuntergang, Musik im Ohr, was zu trinken neben dem Liegestuhl...
> ...hach, wenn man so morgen früh weitermachen könnte...



Ich nehme an, Du liegst drinnen.  Sonst könnte es ruhig ein paar Ticken wärmer sein.


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> dummer Spruch, der so rum gar nicht funktioniert und den ich außerdem schon wieder vergessen hab!



Ich versteh es immer noch nicht......aber egal.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich versteh es immer noch nicht......aber egal.



 Genau!


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Was'n?
> 
> Andere Leute haben Urlaub, ich gönn mir mal einen netten ruhigen abend.



Ne Ratte halt, intelligent und frech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du liegst drinnen.


Äh, nö.
Dicker Pulli.


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

Wahltho hat sich immer noch nicht gemeldet.  Ich mach mir jetzt en Weizen auf.


----------



## ratte (29. August 2007)

Na dann...

By the way,
hat morgen abend jemand Lust eine Runde zu fahren?


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Äh, nö.
> Dicker Pulli.



Brrrr, ich dachte, Du wärst verfroren!?


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wahltho hat sich immer noch nicht gemeldet.  Ich mach mir jetzt en Weizen auf.



geil! als neuhinzugewonnener nichtraucher muss ich mir sowas jetzt desöfteren verkneifen.


----------



## ratte (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Brrrr, ich dachte, Du wärst verfroren!?


Deswegen ja auch der Pulli.

@maggo
Was hat nicht rauchen mit (nicht) trinken zu tun?


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wahltho hat sich immer noch nicht gemeldet.  Ich mach mir jetzt en Weizen auf.



Ich hab` mir mal wieder Guakamole gemacht!


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

Kalorien...


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

bier, insbesondere weizen zählt zu meinen lieblingsgetränken. setzt aber leider richtig an und als nikotinaussteiger ist man für solcherlei shice halt seeehr empfänglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (29. August 2007)

Herrjeh,
erst fliegen hier die Mäuse durch die Luft, dann läuft ein Bodenexemplar unter mir her.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Herrjeh,
> erst fliegen hier die Mäuse durch die Luft, dann läuft ein Bodenexemplar unter mir her.



Kennst Du den Film "Mäuse, sie werden Dich kriegen..."?


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Na dann...
> 
> By the way,
> hat morgen abend jemand Lust eine Runde zu fahren?



Ich hätte Lust und auch wieder eine Sattelstütze. 
Aber ich muss schauen, ob ich Zeit finde.


----------



## ratte (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kennst Du den Film "Mäuse, sie werden Dich kriegen..."?


Also wenn, dann bleiben wir doch bitte beim Originaltitel. 

@caro
Ab 18:30 Uhr ginge es bei mir.


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

So wieder trocken, zumindestens von aussen, war noch mal in den Ausgang 
Nun muss ich morgen mit der Bahn zur Arbeit, habe keine trockenen Schuhe mehr 
Solangsam geht mir dieser nasse Sommer auf den Zeiger      
so das musste mal gesagt werden  besser jetzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

So bin wieder Online...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

ich werds morgen mal wieder mit dem radl zur a***** (<-----offizielle plauscherschreibweise!) probieren. hoffentlich bleib ich trocken. dieses jahr muss ich mir echt mal ein paar vernünftige regenklamotten zulegen.


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So bin wieder Online...



ach.........hallo!


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Also wenn, dann bleiben wir doch bitte beim Originaltitel.
> ...



Ein einfaches "ja" hätte auch gereicht!


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich werds morgen mal wieder mit dem radl zur a***** (<-----offizielle plauscherschreibweise!) probieren. hoffentlich bleib ich trocken. dieses jahr muss ich mir echt mal ein paar vernünftige regenklamotten zulegen.



das habe ich zum Glück schon hinter mir...  ( <- wegen der Kosten;  <- für die Funktion)


----------



## ratte (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ein einfaches "ja" hätte auch gereicht!


Äh, dann eher nö, konnte mich dunkel erinnern, dass es mal sowas gab, musste aber erstmal gogglen, um aufs Original zu kommen.


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich werds morgen mal wieder mit dem radl zur a***** (<-----offizielle plauscherschreibweise!) probieren. hoffentlich bleib ich trocken. dieses jahr muss ich mir echt mal ein paar vernünftige regenklamotten zulegen.



Uppps, na ja noch etwas Wasser im Ohr  
Wir hatten hier schon voreinigen Wochen soviel Regen ca. 140l / qm nun sind es in den 2 Tagen gerne nochmal soviel, was dem eh schon nassen Boden wieder zusetzt. 
DAs ganze führt wieder zu Unterbrüchen bei der Bahn, Telefon und etliche Gemeinden sind auch von der Aussenwelt abgeschlossen.
http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/16375838
Also ehrlich das muss doch nicht sein ...... *grummel*

Muss jetzt mal meine Schuhe mit Zeitung ausstopfen .....


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Uppps, na ja noch etwas Wasser im Ohr
> Wir hatten hier schon voreinigen Wochen soviel Regen ca. 140l / qm nun sind es in den 2 Tagen gerne nochmal soviel, was dem eh schon nassen Boden wieder zusetzt.
> DAs ganze führt wieder zu Unterbrüchen bei der Bahn, Telefon und etliche Gemeinden sind auch von der Aussenwelt abgeschlossen.
> http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/16375838
> Also ehrlich das muss doch nicht sein ...... *grummel*



Das hört sich wirklich ziemlich klamm an...


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Äh, dann eher nö, konnte mich dunkel erinnern, dass es mal sowas gab, musste aber erstmal gogglen, um aufs Original zu kommen.





Ein deutscher Actionfilm, der auch noch hier in Frankfurt spielt. Hätte mich wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht erinnert, wenn es nicht vor einiger Zeit eine Fortsetzung gegeben hätte...


----------



## Maggo (29. August 2007)

ich geh ins bett....allahopp bis morsche!


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So bin wieder Online...





Dank Dir. Mein morgiger Tag ist gerettet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (29. August 2007)

Da scheint wirklich Land unter zu sein.
Da kann man nur die Daumen drücken, dass es schnell wieder trocken wird.


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> .........
> @caro
> Ab 18:30 Uhr ginge es bei mir.



Vernommen......
...... wir telefonieren.


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh ins bett....allahopp bis morsche!



am frühen Abend - die Sonne quasi noch hoch am Himmel!???


----------



## caroka (29. August 2007)

Bis moje Maggo. 

Ich mach mich auch mal ab. *gähn*


----------



## ratte (29. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh ins bett....


Ich komme mit...also, in mein eigenes natürlich. 
Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Na dann...
> 
> By the way,
> hat morgen abend jemand Lust eine Runde zu fahren?



Ich hätte auch Lust und Zeit morgen 'ne Runde zu drehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> am frühen Abend - die Sonne quasi noch hoch am Himmel!???



thema sonne...
erstmal nabend 
bin heut abend noma ne kleine runde aufn atzelberg gefahren un vor ner stunde heim gekommen un ich muss sagen die abendsonne in den letzten tage is einfach richtig genial  
also echt richtig geil


----------



## arkonis (29. August 2007)

tolles Foto!

vor einer Stunde war es hier schon dunkel, bin da gerade heimgefahren .


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> tolles Foto!
> 
> vor einer Stunde war es hier schon dunkel, bin da gerade heimgefahren .



bin ja auch im dunkeln heim gekommen mal gleich die neue stirnlampe vom penny ausprobiert 
Fazit: passt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (29. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin ja auch im dunkeln heim gekommen mal gleich die neue stirnlampe vom penny ausprobiert
> Fazit: passt schon


 
ist das die mit der 1 Watt Luxeon? Morgen gibt es auch eine beim Aldi wollte mir so eine besorgen und ein Spannungsregler + neuen Akkupack dranmachen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2007)

jo des müsste die sein....
überleg mir noch ich mir die vom aldi vllt auch noch kaufen soll


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> thema sonne...
> erstmal nabend
> bin heut abend noma ne kleine runde aufn atzelberg gefahren un vor ner stunde heim gekommen un ich muss sagen die abendsonne in den letzten tage is einfach richtig genial
> also echt richtig geil



Neid *schmacht*


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2007)

wünsche a gudes Nächtle, bis morsche


----------



## wondermike (29. August 2007)

So, heute mal wieder die erste GC Tour überstanden. Bin bei den Hallis mitgefahren. War schon seeehr entspannt. Es waren auch noch ein paar Level 1er in der Gruppe. Vielleicht geb' ich mir nächstes mal doch wieder den Kater. Er hat ja versprochen ganz zahm zu sein...  

Nicht so schön: Speiche abgerissen. Erst habe mich mich über die seltsamen Geräusche aus dem Hinterrad gewundert. Scheint aber nur der Nippel abgerissen zu sein, also evtl. nicht so schlimm.

Was genau ist denn am So. geplant? Würde mich evtl. anschließen wollen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dank Dir. Mein morgiger Tag ist gerettet.



Gern geschehen  

Bei mir auch:

Ein 5V-Steckernetzteil von einem USB-Hub, das seit ungefähr 10 Jahren lin meiner Computer-Kramkiste im Keller lag, hat meinen morgigen Tag gerettet 

Lass' uns morgen schreiben/telefonieren w/ einer Abendrunde mit der Ratte 

Ich könnte die Ratte auch auf dem Rückweg aus FRA in ihrer Höhle in Liederbach abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute mal wieder die erste GC Tour überstanden. Bin bei den Hallis mitgefahren. War schon seeehr entspannt. Es waren auch noch ein paar Level 1er in der Gruppe. Vielleicht geb' ich mir nächstes mal doch wieder den Kater. Er hat ja versprochen ganz zahm zu sein...
> 
> Nicht so schön: Speiche abgerissen. Erst habe mich mich über die seltsamen Geräusche aus dem Hinterrad gewundert. Scheint aber nur der Nippel abgerissen zu sein, also evtl. nicht so schlimm.
> 
> Was genau ist denn am So. geplant? Würde mich evtl. anschließen wollen.



von meiner seite aus wahrscheinlich mim crazy zusammen ne tour feldi atzel un dann noch diverse andere trails abfahr wahrscheinliuch gegen mittag... wenn wir fahrn...


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute mal wieder die erste GC Tour überstanden. Bin bei den Hallis mitgefahren. War schon seeehr entspannt. ...


 Ich habe es bei den beiden immer seeeehhhr genossen! 


wondermike schrieb:


> Vielleicht geb' ich mir nächstes mal doch wieder den Kater. Er hat ja versprochen ganz zahm zu sein...


Dumdidum, ich sag` nix dazu, dumdidum, ich sag` nix dazu, ... 


wondermike schrieb:


> ...Was genau ist denn am So. geplant? Würde mich evtl. anschließen wollen.


Werde mich wahrscheinlich einer Gruppe anschließen, die ab mittags irgendwann von Hofheim/Kelkheim aus Richtung Hochtaunus (?) startet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Ach so hab' heute abend noch 'ne sehr schöne Runde mit Tonino ab FRA gedreht:

Franzoseneck, Hünertberg, Reversed Vic-Trail, Kocherfels, Öhlmühlweg, Bahn-Trail. Hat echt Spass gemacht


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich komme mit...also, in mein eigenes natürlich.
> Nacht zusammen.



Der Maggo ist bei Dir?!


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so hab' heute abend noch 'ne sehr schöne Runde mit Tonino ab FRA gedreht:
> 
> Franzoseneck, Hünertberg, Reversed Vic-Trail, Kocherfels, Öhlmühlweg, Bahn-Trail. Hat echt Spass gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Werde mich wahrscheinlich einer Gruppe anschließen, die ab mittags irgendwann von Hofheim/Kelkheim *aus Richtung Hochtaunus (?)* startet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Maggo ist bei Dir?!



So hätte ich das jetzt auch interpretiert


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> Werde mich wahrscheinlich einer Gruppe anschließen, die ab mittags irgendwann von Hofheim/Kelkheim aus, Richtung Hochtaunus (?) startet.





wahltho schrieb:


>



besser?


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So hätte ich das jetzt auch interpretiert



Wie sonst!


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2007)

Ich geh schlafen
muss ja morgen ,,früh,, aufstehn
bis denne gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie sonst!



Eben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> besser?



Ja


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2007)

Gn8


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gn8



Nacht!


----------



## wondermike (29. August 2007)

@waltho und Arachne
Ihr beide hättet Germanisten werden sollen...


----------



## Zilli (29. August 2007)

Nacht (&to late für diese Runde gewesen)
Bis demnächst in diesem Theater


----------



## Zilli (29. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> @waltho und Arachne
> Ihr beide hättet Germanisten werden sollen...


 Dr. Plausch un Prof.Quassel  ....wenn ich die Buchhalternase wäre, wären die beiden die Erbsenzähler .


----------



## Arachne (29. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Dr. Plausch un Prof.Quassel  ....wenn ich die Buchhalternase wäre, wären die beiden die Erbsenzähler .



 wenn`s hilft...


----------



## fUEL (30. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Dr. Plausch un Prof.Quassel ....wenn ich die Buchhalternase wäre, wären die beiden die Erbsenzähler .


 




Der plauscherfred hat geburtstag.           
1 kurzes Jahr alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (30. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Für Sonntag gilt bei mir, je später desto lieber...
> ...oder *wie verklickert man den Erzeugern, dass man lieber Biken geht* und sie sich gerne auf den Heimweg machen dürfen.





ratte schrieb:


> Na dann...
> 
> By the way,
> hat morgen abend jemand Lust eine Runde zu fahren?



OLE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bin grade vom Polterabend zurück !! mir gehts gut 

@ratte  ich will morgen auch fahren !!! ab 1830 passt von mir aus auch mal ab liederbach dann via badsoden richtung taunus zum beispiel

@caro / walhtho  cool wenn ihr auch dabei seit 
@ "the rest" wer mit will darf auch 

und Sonntag absultues muß bei mir sonst ist der tag am A...... wird dann am anfang zwar hart aber dann gehts 
@ratte dann sagst du du hast noch eine sontane einladung bekommen zum .... @all seit mal kreativ vorschläge willkommen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dumdidum, ich sag` nix dazu, dumdidum, ich sag` nix dazu, ...


Hey, wir waren heute wirklich langsam unterwegs!  22 km/640 hm am Altkönig mit 11,5 Schnitt und Puls 131/168. Frag den Hirsch!  

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Sonntag, wenn ihr gerade hoch kommt und wir nach Hause fahren. Werde endlich mal wieder morgens früh mit der Taunustrailer Gruppe starten und die Tour dann bis in den Nachmittag ausdehnen.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> besser?



ja


----------



## habkeinnick (30. August 2007)

GN8

noch schnell ne PDF ausgabe basteln und dann ins bettchen.

URLAUB ich komme :freu:


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der plauscherfred hat geburtstag.
> 1 kurzes Jahr alt



hoch die tassen. alles gute leibster fred, auf die nächsten xxx jahre!         wir lieben dich.


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2007)

oh mann, was für ein jahr  

glückwunsch, plauscherfred ! bleib wie du bist  

morsche !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Moin, Moin 

Schliesse mich den Glückwünschen meiner Vorposter an


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2007)

oh mann, geht´s mir heut bescheiden  

ich hab nen hals, weil ich nen steifen hab ... 
nee, ich hab nen steifen, weil ich nen hals hab ... 
quatsch, ich hab nen steifen hals und kann meinen kopp nicht mehr schmerzfrei drehen  
das :kotz: mich total an ...

zum glück gibts ja sowas wie drehstühle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ab 1830 passt von mir aus auch mal ab liederbach dann via badsoden richtung taunus zum beispiel



Ne, ich glaube das würde mir wahrscheinlich zu spät, wenn wir um 18:30 Uhr erst ab Liederbach losfahren würden 

Wenn wir uns um 18:30 Uhr noch treffen dann bereits irgendwo im Wald, also wieder Gundelhardt oder so


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Grüezi zäme  

und happy Birthday Fred, auch wemm wir uns erst kurz kennen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nee, ich hab nen steifen, weil ich nen hals hab ...


----------



## ratte (30. August 2007)

Moin.

Mein Vorschlag 18:30 Uhr Gundelhart. Ansonsten macht was anderes aus, ich werds schon mitbekommen.

@waltho
Ich muss definitv erstmal heim, um den Rucksack auszutauschen. Aber zumindest hab ich mich heute mal wieder durchringen können, überhaupt mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren.

@fux
Was auch immer Du als Gegenmittel eingenommen haben solltest, lass es lieber weg.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

Morgen lieber Fred, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag













Morgen auch an die die nicht Geburtstag haben


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> ..........
> Was genau ist denn am So. geplant? Würde mich evtl. anschließen wollen.


Du fragst die Plauscher was geplant ist.....    



wahltho schrieb:


> Gern geschehen
> 
> Bei mir auch:
> 
> ...


Schön, dass Du so viele Kramkisten hast.  Dann steht einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt ja nichts im Wege.


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Maggo ist bei Dir?!





wahltho schrieb:


> So hätte ich das jetzt auch interpretiert


Sie ist schon ganz und gar Plauscher. 



Zilli schrieb:


> Nacht (&to late für diese Runde gewesen)
> Bis demnächst in diesem Theater


Hoffentlich bald


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der plauscherfred hat geburtstag.
> 1 kurzes Jahr alt


 Fred, herzlichen Glückwunsch 


Alberto68 schrieb:


> .......
> @ratte  ich will morgen auch fahren !!! ab 1830 passt von mir aus auch mal ab liederbach dann via badsoden richtung taunus zum beispiel
> 
> @caro / walhtho  cool wenn ihr auch dabei seit
> ...


Schön, dass wir auch mitdürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oh mann, geht´s mir heut bescheiden
> 
> ich hab nen hals, weil ich nen steifen hab ...
> nee, ich hab nen steifen, weil ich nen hals hab ...
> ...


  So schlimm kann es nicht sein, Du plauschst noch.   
Im Ernst, gute Besserung!


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @waltho
> Ich muss definitv erstmal heim, um den Rucksack auszutauschen. Aber zumindest hab ich mich heute mal wieder durchringen können, überhaupt mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren.
> 
> @fux
> Was auch immer Du als Gegenmittel eingenommen haben solltest, lass es lieber weg.



und, geht doch mit dem radl zur a***** (<- diese schreibweise musst du noch lernen  ), oder ?
ich bin heute auto gefahren  

eingenommen hab ich nix ... lebe meist nach dem motto : es kam von selbst, also geht es auch wieder von selbst ...


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So schlimm kann es nicht sein, Du plauschst noch.
> Im Ernst, gute Besserung!



der einzige lichtblick am horizont  
danke, wird hoffentlich bald wieder vorbei sein ...


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

Hab' ganz vergessen....... 

*Guten Morgen*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schön, dass wir auch mitdürfen.



 - Merkste Caro, der will uns ausbooten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag 18:30 Uhr Gundelhart. Ansonsten macht was anderes aus, ich werds schon mitbekommen.



18:30 Gundelhardt als Treffpunkt wäre perfekt 

Bin heute doch auch mit dem Auto in FRA (so eine Standheizung ist echt 'ne super Sache, auch schon im August  ). Mit Abholen in Liederbach ist somit 'eh nichts.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich schon früher aufs Bike steigen und schonmal eine kleine Runde klopfen, um dann gegen 18:30 Uhr an der Gundelhardt vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

... ich habe heute abend aber nicht ewig Zeit, will spätestens um 20:30 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> - Merkste Caro, der will uns ausbooten



Soll er mal versuchen.  Nicht mit uns!


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 18:30 Gundelhardt als Treffpunkt wäre perfekt
> 
> Bin heute doch auch mit dem Auto in FRA (so eine Standheizung ist echt 'ne super Sache, auch schon im August  ). Mit Abholen in Liederbach ist somit 'eh nichts.
> 
> Ich werde wahrscheinlich schon früher aufs Bike steigen und schonmal eine kleine Runde klopfen, um dann gegen 18:30 Uhr an der Gundelhardt vorbeizuschauen.



1830 Gundelhardt ist perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> 1830 Gundelhardt ist perfekt.



Na dann wäre ja alles klar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> @waltho und Arachne
> Ihr beide hättet Germanisten werden sollen...



Tja es hat eben nur zum Germanen gereicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Dr. Plausch un Prof.Quassel  ....wenn ich die Buchhalternase wäre, wären die beiden die Erbsenzähler .



Ich will aber die dunkle Seite dieses Threads sein, also eher Mr. Hyde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

So, habe jetzt erstmal vier 5V-Steckernetzteile geordert. Die Dinger scheinen ja 'ne Lebenserwartung von Eintagsfliegen zu haben


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt erstmal vier 5V-Steckernetzteile geordert. Die Dinger scheinen ja 'ne Lebenserwartung von Eintagsfliegen zu haben



dann hält das wohl nur 4 tage vor


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

So, ich mach mir mal die Tönung aus den Haaren und dann ist nix mehr mit ausbooten. *werfdenkopfnachhintenmistdietönungspriztrum* .........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> - Merkste Caro, der will uns ausbooten




HEY ???? Gehts noch ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann hält das wohl nur 4 tage vor



Noch nicht mal, wenn man bedingt wieviele von den Dingern in meinem Netzwerk zu Hause rumlungern...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, ich mach mir mal die Tönung aus den Haaren und dann ist nix mehr mit ausbooten. *werfdenkopfnachhintenmistdietönungspriztrum* .........



 Ach Caro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> HEY ???? Gehts noch ???



Also gestern abend ging's noch, bei Dir auch?


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Ei Gude

hier mal ein Link für die Kettenführungsfetischisten  

http://www.heidy-tuning.ch/

auch schaltbar (Dual).

Gruss aus der Schweizer Seenlandschaft


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag 18:30 Uhr Gundelhart. Ansonsten macht was anderes aus, ich werds schon mitbekommen.
> 
> ...



das gibts ja wohl nicht, wirst du wohl dem fred gratulieren und das a**** wort weglassen!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ei Gude
> 
> hier mal ein Link für die Kettenführungsfetischisten
> 
> ...



Wie schlimm ist es mit den Seen?

Wo bleibt der täglich 20 min. Report?


----------



## Tonino (30. August 2007)

@wahltho

du hast dein netz zu hause wieder zum laufen gebracht - was war es denn??

ich werde heute versuchen unsere tour von gestern bis zum waldschwimmbad nachzufahren und denn noch ein paar bahnen zu schwimmen (wenn es dann noch geht  )

Gruß
Tonino


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> @wahltho du hast dein netz zu hause wieder zum laufen gebracht - was war es denn??



Kam nach Hause, kein Lämpchen am Router an, Netzzufuhr gecheckt, ok!, anderes Netzteil von einem Access Point genommen immer noch kein Lämpchen an. Voltmeter rausgeholt, und Netzteile gecheckt, beide 0 Volt, anderes Netzteil gecheckt, ob Voltmeter funktioniert - ok! Beide Netzteile an dritter Netzwerkkomponente ausprobiert ebenfalls nix. Universalnetzteil an Router ausprobiert - Router geht trotzdem nicht. Kurz vor Verzweifelung und davon ausgegangen, dass nicht nur Netzteil, sondern auch der Router hin ist. Hatte mich schon damit abgefunden heute abend einen neuen Router aufzutreiben und mich auf die Konfiguration desselbigen gefreut 

Auf einmal: Heureka! Habe in der Computer-Kramkiste im Keller ja noch ein 5V-Steckernetzteil vom USB-Hub, also kram! Netzteil am Router ausprobiert und siehe da Router geht.

Somit waren zwei dieser Schei$$netzteile kaputtgegangen.

Wir hatten gestern in ganz Fischbach einen Stromausfall, aber wie das damit zusammenhängt keine Ahnung, insb. da wir einen kompletten Überspannungsschutz für die ganze Wohnung haben 

Habe heute jedenfalls erstmal vier Steckernetzteile geordert...

... die ganze Aktion hat mich gestern abend ca. 1 1/2 Stunden gekostet


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das gibts ja wohl nicht, wirst du wohl dem fred gratulieren und das a**** wort weglassen!!!



hab geduld, sie ist noch jung und lernfähig. das wid schon noch, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab geduld, sie ist noch jung und lernfähig. das wid schon noch, da bin ich mir sicher



Eine junge Padawan sozusagen


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> HEY ???? Gehts noch ???





Maggo schrieb:


> das gibts ja wohl nicht, wirst du wohl dem fred gratulieren und das a**** wort weglassen!!!


Ich geh mal davon aus, dass da diese  noch fehlen.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Caro


 



wahltho schrieb:


> Also gestern abend ging's noch, bei Dir auch?


   

Arachne, jetzt fehlen noch Deine


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass da diese  noch fehlen.



na klar........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass da diese  noch fehlen.



Davon bin ich auch ausgegangen


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

ich habs geändert. im übrigen iss bei mir bald zu freds geburtstag auch noch seite 1500.......


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habs geändert. im übrigen iss bei mir bald zu freds geburtstag auch noch seite 1500.......



 da mußt du ja dauernd umblättern  

hab die max. einstellung und bin auf seite 937 ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> :hab die max. einstellung und bin auf seite 937 ...



 Das ist ja auch die Referenz


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie schlimm ist es mit den Seen? ?


 
Bei mir hats nicht direkt Seen, doch mein geliebter nachHauseichfahram BachlangTrail war eine Wasserstrasse  . Bike und Fahrer sind jetzt Porentief rein   



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der täglich 20 min. Report?


Denen scheint der Server abgesoffen zu sein  
die schweizer Bild (BLICK) vermeldet 100 Liter pro Quadratmeter ........
http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/wasser-fliest-langsam-ab-70244


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch die Referenz


 
Obwohl im Standard sind es 1499


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass da diese  noch fehlen.





Ne bei mir hat den kein smilie gefehlt!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Ne bei mir hat den kein smilie gefehlt!!



Ok, dann nimm's halt persönlich


----------



## Alberto68 (30. August 2007)

OK genug getestet 

Wahltho ... hab ich auch erst mal so ausgelegt ...war aber auch noch zu müde als ich das gelesen habe
da hat mein humor noch geschlafen


----------



## Alberto68 (30. August 2007)

noch auf das Thema zurück ... steht jetzt 1830 heute abend ?? wer kommt mit? außer uns 4 hübschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Wahltho ... hab ich auch erst mal so ausgelegt ...war aber auch noch zu müde als ich das gelesen habe
> da hat mein humor noch geschlafen



Da warst Du aber wirklich noch müde, denn eigentlich schon Caro damit angefangen, Dich aufzuziehen und die fetten Smilies waren nicht zu übersehen 

Zu heute abend: -> Hofheimer-Runde-Fred (Sonst kommt es zu einem typischen Lost Update Problem bei replizierter Datenhaltung, übrigens ein interessantes Thema bei verteilten Datenbanken  )


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Puh, war heute doch noch zu warm für`s Längärmelige.

Happy Birthday Fred!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Puh, war heute doch noch zu warm für`s Längärmelige.
> 
> Happy Birthday Fred!!!


 
schön für dich, bei mir wars zu nass fürs Rad


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich will aber die dunkle Seite dieses Threads sein, also eher Mr. Hyde



ok, dann mußt Du aber trinken, was ich Dir zusammen braue!


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schön für dich, bei mir wars zu nass fürs Rad



Naja, es war schon kühler, als die letzten Tage. Aber halt immer noch zu warm für`s Längärmelige. Bin gespannt, wann eure Nässe bis hier hoch kommt...


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Arachne, jetzt fehlen noch Deine



 
...der Rest, bei Gelegenheit in Natura...


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, es war schon kühler, als die letzten Tage. Aber halt immer noch zu warm für`s Längärmelige. Bin gespannt, wann eure Nässe bis hier hoch kommt...


 
Kommt nicht zu euch, bei soviel Wasser wie hier runterkam muss das ja irgendwann mal alle sein 
Ir werdet höchstens etwas mehr Wasser im Rhein haben 
Aber ab Samstag habe ich es schön dumdidumdidu


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

jajajaja http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=CH&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0201&type=WORLD&id=80401


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Auf einmal: Heureka! Habe in der Computer-Kramkiste im Keller ja noch ein 5V-Steckernetzteil vom USB-Hub, also kram! Netzteil am Router ausprobiert und siehe da Router geht.
> 
> Somit waren zwei dieser Schei$$netzteile kaputtgegangen.
> ...



Das muß nicht an einer Überspannung gelegen haben. Hier habe ich schon öfter die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ältere Geräte es Übel nehmen, wenn man sie mal äbkühlen läßt. Älter bedeutet hier allerdings mehr als fünf Jahre.

So habe ich auch schon einige Hubs entsorgt, Switche ausgetauscht.


----------



## fUEL (30. August 2007)

Wer kommt mit heut mittach?? 

Kaaaaattter???


----------



## Alberto68 (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, es war schon kühler, als die letzten Tage. Aber halt immer noch zu warm für`s Längärmelige. Bin gespannt, wann eure Nässe bis hier hoch kommt...



da haste deine Nässe


----------



## fUEL (30. August 2007)

Mein Laptop hat Risse auf der Aussenseite Display im Bereich Scharniere.

..........und ist nicht mal 1 Jahr alt, das Sch....ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mein Laptop hat Risse auf der Aussenseite Display im Bereich Scharniere.
> 
> ..........und ist nicht mal 1 Jahr alt, das Sch....ding



fabrikat??? an meinem sechs jahre alten dell zuhause ist neulich das rechte scharnier gebrochen und das tuts trotzdem noch. ist halt jetzt ein desktoprechner.


----------



## fUEL (30. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> da haste deine Nässe


..da haben die Kelkheimer ihre Tellerchen wieder nicht leer gegessen. 


Da gibt es aber hier eh einige die denken sich AIDU

ab in den Urlaub und sche..en auf das Wetter im Taunus.

Falls ich ohne Netz sein sollte wünsche ich hier schon mal uwe, hkn, carsten und wer noch so all mitfährt einen schönen Südtirolsonnenscheinurlaub


----------



## fUEL (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> fabrikat??? an meinem sechs jahre alten dell zuhause ist neulich das rechte scharnier gebrochen und das tuts trotzdem noch. ist halt jetzt ein desktoprechner.


 
Toshiba Satellite pro P 100.

is wohl noch Garntie drauf sagen die bei Vobis dauert aber ne gute Woche mit Reparatur.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ..da haben die Kelkheimer ihre Tellerchen wieder nicht leer gegessen.
> 
> 
> Da gibt es aber hier eh einige die denken sich AIDU
> ...



Nils fährt noch mit, Danke schonmal...viel Spass heut Mittag!


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Toshiba Satellite pro P 100.
> 
> is wohl noch Garntie drauf sagen die bei Vobis dauert aber ne gute Woche mit Reparatur.



garantie/reparatur iss immer shice, ne gute woche höhrt sich allerdings nicht wirklich lang an.


----------



## fUEL (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> garantie/reparatur iss immer shice, ne gute woche höhrt sich allerdings nicht wirklich lang an.


 

Da die ja quasi meine Nachbarn hier sind haben Sie versprochen mir irgendeine Kiste zum Abrufen der e mails / Internett  interimsweise zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Da die ja quasi meine Nachbarn hier sind haben Sie versprochen mir irgendeine Kiste zum Abrufen der e mails / Internett  interimsweise zur Verfügung zu stellen.



korrekter service!


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Nachgereicht, die 20min Wasserstandsmeldung:

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/29717636


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Nochmals zu unserer A66/Wiesbaden-Erbenheim/Max km/h Frage vom letzten Sonntag:

Ein Kollege von mir aus Wiesbaden hat das nochmal kontrolliert und bestätigt, dass an dieser Stelle schon 120 km/h gilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nochmals zu unserer A66/Wiesbaden-Erbenheim/Max km/h Frage vom letzten Sonntag:
> 
> Ein Kollege von mir aus Wiesbaden hat das nochmal kontrolliert und bestätigt, dass an dieser Stelle schon 120 km/h gilt.



auch recht


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nochmals zu unserer A66/Wiesbaden-Erbenheim/Max km/h Frage vom letzten Sonntag:
> 
> Ein Kollege von mir aus Wiesbaden hat das nochmal kontrolliert und bestätigt, dass an dieser Stelle schon 120 km/h gilt.



iss doch egal, wenn die da eh nur wissen wollen ob das auto geklaut ist kann man da auch so schnell fahren wie man will!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das muß nicht an einer Überspannung gelegen haben. Hier habe ich schon öfter die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ältere Geräte es Übel nehmen, wenn man sie mal äbkühlen läßt.



Naja die Komponenten sind ca. drei Jahre alt. Aber diese kleinen Steckernetzteile sind anscheinend der neuralgische Punkt 

Ich kenn das bei altem Computer-/Elektro-Equipment nur, dass die Dinger durch die Spannungsspitzen beim Einschalten gekillt werden können...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss doch egal, wenn die da eh nur wissen wollen ob das auto geklaut ist kann man da auch so schnell fahren wie man will!



So wie noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, es war schon kühler, als die letzten Tage. Aber halt immer noch zu warm für`s Längärmelige. Bin gespannt, wann eure Nässe bis hier hoch kommt...



Hab' gerade mal das Wetter für die kommenden Tag gecheckt. So schlecht sieht es eigentlich gar nicht aus: Um die 20 Grad, bedeckt, aber eigentlich kaum Regen


----------



## oldrizzo (30. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Toshiba Satellite pro P 100.
> 
> is wohl noch Garntie drauf sagen die bei Vobis dauert aber ne gute Woche mit Reparatur.



wenn dann wohl eher gewährleistung. das sogenannte fachkräfte den unterschied zwischen garantie und gewährleistung immer noch nicht kennen ist arm. gewährleistungen gelten kraft gesetz, garantien sind freiwillig. jetzt kommts drauf an, was an dem teil kaputt ist. innerhalb der ersten 6 monate nach dem kauf spricht eine gesetzliche vermutung" dafür, dass der mangel bereits beim kauf vorlag. dann hast du ein recht auf wandlung. danach musst du beweisen, dass der fehler schon beim kauf vorlag. aber was erzähle ich.... wahrscheinlich bin ich nur stinkig, das i.d.r. im einzelhandel immer versucht wird, die verantwortung auf den kunden abzuwälzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (30. August 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

mahlzeit hkn


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

Moin Ralph


----------



## fUEL (30. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wenn dann wohl eher gewährleistung. das sogenannte fachkräfte den unterschied zwischen garantie und gewährleistung immer noch nicht kennen ist arm. gewährleistungen gelten kraft gesetz, garantien sind freiwillig. jetzt kommts drauf an, was an dem teil kaputt ist. innerhalb der ersten 6 monate nach dem kauf spricht eine gesetzliche vermutung" dafür, dass der mangel bereits beim kauf vorlag. dann hast du ein recht auf wandlung. danach musst du beweisen, dass der fehler schon beim kauf vorlag. aber was erzähle ich.... wahrscheinlich bin ich nur stinkig, das i.d.r. im einzelhandel immer versucht wird, die verantwortung auf den kunden abzuwälzen.


 

Hi Bernd
danke für Deine Anteilnahme

Wie es geregelt wird ist mir egal. Es handelt sich hier um ein Laptop und das Transportieren nach erfolgtem Zusammenklappen entspricht einem Grundbedürfniss an solch ein Gerät.
Wie man es nennt ist mir egal ; Hauptsache ich krieg nen neuen Deckel worauf eine erneute Garantie und im folgende eine Gewährleistung aufläuft.

Ich sehe hier einen Konstruktionsfehler 


however - der Service scheint ja zu klappen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Ralph


 
mit was wirst du eigentlich beglückt??? wen ich mal neugierig sein darf


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mit was wirst du eigentlich beglückt??? wen ich mal neugierig sein darf



wie meinst de das?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie meinst de das?




Ich glaube er meint Deine für Aussenstehende etwas kryptische Sig bzgl. des Helius FR Rahmens + Komponenten, den Du voraussichtlich in KW 40 von fUEL übernimmst


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint Deine für Aussenstehende etwas kryptische Sig bzgl. des Helius FR Rahmens + Komponenten, den Du voraussichtlich in KW 40 von fUEL übernimmst


 
@ Luca
Wegen deiner Sig:

Es ist soweit, habs nun auch eingesehen, Ihr habts ja schon immer gewußt, brauch ein stabileres Bike 25.06.07 - Ich weiß was ich will 01.07.07 - Zusage fürn Rahmen ist raus 05.07.07 - KW40 werd ich glücklich gemacht 

aber scheint jetzt ja beantwortet zu sein 
Mit dem neuen kannst du dann im nächsten Jahr das machen 
www.freeride-x.ch 

oder


----------



## habkeinnick (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Moin Ralph



gude uwe, guten hunger wahltho


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint Deine für Aussenstehende etwas kryptische Sig bzgl. des Helius FR Rahmens + Komponenten, den Du voraussichtlich in KW 40 von fUEL übernimmst


 
Aber Fuel ist doch Trek oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wer kommt mit heut mittach??
> 
> Kaaaaattter???


Ich dachte, du wolltest mit Schwager-Peter heute wieder nach KH?   Werd zwar heute auch zum Rothenfels fahren, aber mit Frau und ohne Bike.   Mein Schatz  hat nämlich Urlaub  und da sind die nächsten Tage für sie priorisiert. Werd vielleicht sogar am Samstag mit ihr biken gehen.


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber Fuel ist doch Trek oder



nee, das war mal


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du wolltest mit Schwager-Peter heute wieder nach KH?   Werd zwar heute auch zum Rothenfels fahren, aber mit Frau und ohne Bike.   Mein Schatz  hat nämlich Urlaub  und da sind die nächsten Tage für sie priorisiert. Werd vielleicht sogar am Samstag mit ihr biken gehen.



viel spaß


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber Fuel ist doch Trek oder


fUEL ist gerade trekfreie Zone und mit dem gutartigen Virus Nicolaius Rockymountainsis infiziert.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel spaß


Danke, werden wir hoffentlich haben. Ich hoffe nur, daß sie mich nicht für verrückt erklärt, wenn ich ihr zeige, wo wir am Sonntag runter gefahren sind. Das hat sie schon mal am Zacken erklärt, dabei ist sie selbst totale Treppenfetischistin.


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> fUEL ist gerade trekfreie Zone und mit dem gutartigen Virus Nicolaius Rockymountainsis infiziert.



den aktuellen trend zur nickname-änderung wollter er allerdings nicht mitmachen  



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... dabei ist sie selbst totale Treppenfetischistin.



 wie meinsten das


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Luca
> Wegen deiner Sig:
> 
> Es ist soweit, habs nun auch eingesehen, Ihr habts ja schon immer gewußt, brauch ein stabileres Bike 25.06.07 - Ich weiß was ich will 01.07.07 - Zusage fürn Rahmen ist raus 05.07.07 - KW40 werd ich glücklich gemacht
> ...



freeride-x klingt supergut, find  aber das es zu teuer ist, fährst Du mit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude uwe, guten hunger wahltho



Danke schon gehabt zu haben


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> freeride-x klingt supergut, find aber das es zu teuer ist, fährst Du mit?


 
Man kann es auch wohl bequem "selfguided" machen 
Die meistender Hotels haben wohl Wäscheservice und man kann gelegentlich auch Kleidung zum wechseln per Post an die Hotels schicken 

Es steht auf meine rListe fürs nächste Jahr aber Self Guided da mir das andere zu teuer ist (appropos es sind CHF (1 EUR = 1.6 CHF)
S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber Fuel ist doch Trek oder



Genau Fuel ist von Trek und fUEL hatte bisher als CC Racebike ein Top Fuel...

Er hatte aber jüngst zweimal Pech mit dem neuen Carbon-Rahmen (ich hoffe das ist ausreichend neutral formuliert und ich kriege nicht wieder von fUEL eins auf den Deckel  ) und daher ist er jetzt diesbezüglich auf Rocky Mountain umgestiegen...

.. hope that helps


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Man kann es auch wohl bequem "selfguided" machen
> Die meistender Hotels haben wohl Wäscheservice und man kann gelegentlich auch Kleidung zum wechseln per Post an die Hotels schicken
> 
> Es steht auf meine rListe fürs nächste Jahr aber Self Guided da mir das andere zu teuer ist (appropos es sind CHF (1 EUR = 1.6 CHF)
> S.




Ich bin dabei wenns zeitlich passt...Da quartier ich die Familie in Arosa ein, damit ist se schon halb bestochen


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei wenns zeitlich passt...Da quartier ich die Familie in Arosa ein, damit ist se schon halb bestochen


 
Sollten wir mal planen irgendwann im sommer Jun/JUL /Aug wobei denke der Jul/Aug fast am besten wären...... Aber ich bin i.dR flexible, zumindest im Moment noch, da keine Familie


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau Fuel ist von Trek und fUEL hatte bisher als CC Racebike ein Top Fuel...
> 
> Er hatte aber jüngst zweimal Pech mit dem neuen Carbon-Rahmen (ich hoffe das ist ausreichend neutral formuliert und ich kriege nicht wieder von fUEL eins auf den Deckel  ) und daher ist er jetzt diesbezüglich auf Rocky Mountain umgestiegen...
> 
> .. hope that helps


 
it helped 
und Rocky ist eh schöner als Trek *duck* 
laufe immer um die herum, aber sind mir zu teuer  (noch) und ich weiss auch nicht welches ich möchte (Element, Slayer) ..... deswegen nur eins aus deutschen (Taiwan) Landen


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> da haste deine Nässe



Der Wind macht mir heute Nachmittag erstmal mehr Sorgen...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> it helped
> und Rocky ist eh schöner als Trek *duck*
> laufe immer um die herum, aber sind mir zu teuer  (noch) und ich weiss auch nicht welches ich möchte (Element, Slayer) ..... deswegen nur eins aus deutschen (Taiwan) Landen



Für freeride-x ist das slayer doch die bessere Wahl. Das Slayer 50 gibts zur Zeit für ca. 2222 Eus im Angebot. http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

lustiges Schweizer Wort für die Kollegen, welche auch in der nähe des Frankfurter HBF`s anzutreffen sind:

Drögeler     die spinnen die Schweizer


----------



## oldrizzo (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> it helped
> und Rocky ist eh schöner als Trek *duck*
> laufe immer um die herum, aber sind mir zu teuer  (noch) und ich weiss auch nicht welches ich möchte (Element, Slayer) ..... deswegen nur eins aus deutschen (Taiwan) Landen



uhhh, neee. rm ist teuer, ja, aber schöner als trek? die fullys gefallen mir persönlich nicht. geschmackssache sagte der affe und biss in die seife! ich denke, wenn schon hochpreisig, dann nichts amerikanisches mehr. vllt. was schweizerisches....


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Für freeride-x ist das slayer doch die bessere Wahl. Das Slayer 50 gibts zur Zeit für ca. 2222 Eus im Angebot. http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


 
Bin im Moment gut mit meinem Cube unterwegs ....... wenn Rocky dann selbst ==> teuer ....

Im Moment träume ich noch was davon, hoffe es jedoch in den nächsten 1 - 2 Jahren realisieren zu können. aber tendentiell eher Slayer, obwohl ...... hach immer diese schwierigen entscheide  

Ich glaub man nennt es auch "Jammern auf hohem Niveau" oder so ähnlich


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> uhhh, neee. rm ist teuer, ja, aber schöner als trek? die fullys gefallen mir persönlich nicht. geschmackssache sagte der affe und biss in die seife! ich denke, wenn schon hochpreisig, dann nichts amerikanisches mehr. vllt. was schweizerisches....



Kein Nicolai-Fan?


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

das slayer iss shice, würd ich nicht kaufen!


----------



## oldrizzo (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kein Nicolai-Fan?



fan nicht, aber gefallen tun sie mir gut. vor allem die modelle für 2008. das ion st oder das neue helius.   aber das darf eine bestimmte person aus dem w-stein-fred nicht erfahren, sonst glaubt diese noch, sie hätte recht gehabt. also pssst....

ps: aber ich liebe mein whip!


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> fan nicht, aber gefallen tun sie mir gut. vor allem die modelle für 2008. das ion st oder das neue helius.   aber das darf eine bestimmte person aus dem w-stein-fred nicht erfahren, sonst glaubt diese noch, sie hätte recht gehabt. also pssst....



wir schicken ihm ne (leise) pn!


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das slayer iss shice, würd ich nicht kaufen!


 
Bins noch nicht gefahren, Im moment liebäugele ich damit, das sie mir einfach vom äusseren gut gefallen 
 Aber da gibt es dann auch noch ein paar andere welche mir ebenfalls gut gefallen. Finde auch die Idee von Bionicon nicht schlecht. Da hoffe ich im September mal noch ne ausgiebige Probefahrt in den Berge mit machen zu können .....
Aber wie gesagt fühle mich auf meinem Gestühl noch sehr wohl und im Moment komme ich auch ueberall mit gut hin, Denke nur mit meinem Gewicht und mit den schönen Trails in den achso nahen Bergen  könnte das ganze manchmal gerne etwas stabiler sein .....

S.


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir schicken ihm ne (leise) pn!



Ich dachte mal, v.a. in letzter Zeit, was hier geschrieben wird bekommt keiner mit! Manchmal wundere ich mich dann aber doch...


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das slayer iss shice, würd ich nicht kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir schicken ihm ne (leise) pn!



Nur Spalter schreiben PNs


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur Spalter schreiben PNs



Hättest Du mit solcher Haarspalterei nicht nochmal `ne halbe Woche warten können?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hättest Du mit solcher Haarspalterei nicht nochmal `ne halbe Woche warten können?
> ...



Echte Plauscher tragen ihre Konflikte hier im Forum Plauscher gegen Plauscher aus


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Echte Plauscher tragen ihre Konflikte hier im Forum Plauscher gegen Plauscher aus



 Wo siehst Du denn bei unseren harmonischen Plauscher-Geistern Konfliktpotential???


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bins noch nicht gefahren, Im moment liebäugele ich damit, das sie mir einfach vom äusseren gut gefallen
> Aber da gibt es dann auch noch ein paar andere welche mir ebenfalls gut gefallen. Finde auch die Idee von Bionicon nicht schlecht. Da hoffe ich im September mal noch ne ausgiebige Probefahrt in den Berge mit machen zu können .....
> Aber wie gesagt fühle mich auf meinem Gestühl noch sehr wohl und im Moment komme ich auch ueberall mit gut hin, Denke nur mit meinem Gewicht und mit den schönen Trails in den achso nahen Bergen  könnte das ganze manchmal gerne etwas stabiler sein .....
> 
> S.



die bionicon teile sollen aber nur bis 90kg oder so funktionieren. auch ne komische firma. das slayer finde ich toll, es ist aber wie ich mittlerweile feststellen durfte wirklich kein rad zum bergauffahren, der hinterbau sackt an steilen rampen merklich ein, da brauchts schon ne amtliche ppd (je nach steigung stufe 3 am rp23. ich denke das ist der tribut an den großen federweg)  dafür machts bergab nen heidenspass.
wenn wir uns mal über den weg fahren können wir gern mal tauschen.


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die bionicon teile sollen aber nur bis 90kg oder so funktionieren. auch ne komische firma. das slayer finde ich toll, es ist aber wie ich mittlerweile feststellen durfte wirklich kein rad zum bergauffahren, der hinterbau sackt an steilen rampen merklich ein, da brauchts schon ne amtliche ppd (je nach steigung stufe 3 am rp23. ich denke das ist der tribut an den großen federweg) dafür machts bergab nen heidenspass.
> wenn wir uns mal über den weg fahren können wir gern mal tauschen.


 
gerne .... hoffentlich mach ichs nicht kaputt 
(100+ arbeite aber an den 100-)


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die bionicon teile sollen aber nur bis 90kg oder so funktionieren....



Das habe ich mal so aus einem Bikeladen mitgenommen. Die Luftdrucktabelle auf den Rahmen geht auch nur bis 90kg. Das wurde aber mittlerweile revidiert. Angeblich sollen diese Tabellen zukünftig erweitert werden. Schaumerma... Ich möchte mal gerne das Supershuttle in meiner Größe fahren!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo siehst Du denn bei unseren harmonischen Plauscher-Geistern Konfliktpotential???



Z.b. beim Thema Carbon als Bike-Material?


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Z.b. beim Thema Carbon als Bike-Material?


 
iiihhh ich setz mich doch nicht auf ein Bleistifft ;-)

*Spässle*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Z.b. beim Thema Carbon als Bike-Material?



da sind wir uns doch alle einig, das taucht niggs.


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das habe ich mal so aus einem Bikeladen mitgenommen. Die Luftdrucktabelle auf den Rahmen geht auch nur bis 90kg. Das wurde aber mittlerweile revidiert. Angeblich sollen diese Tabellen zukünftig erweitert werden. Schaumerma... Ich möchte mal gerne das Supershuttle in meiner Größe fahren!


 
wäre auch das was mir so ins Auge sticht (autsch) meinte auf welches ich ein Auge geworfen (geht auch nicht) naja was ich halt mal fahren möchte


----------



## oldrizzo (30. August 2007)

hmmm, also ich habe ja gehört die bikes aus dietzenbach sollen auch ganz gut sein. wie heissen die nochmal: schwarzwild, blaubär, rotblond..... verflixt, vergessen. die sollen echt gut sein und jeden verdammten cent wert. da kann so ein supershuttle, allein schon optisch, nicht mit. meins wäre dann eher das ironwood oder das edison, am einsatzzweck gemessen meine ich.


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hmmm, also ich habe ja gehört die bikes aus dietzenbach sollen auch ganz gut sein. wie heissen die nochmal: schwarzwild, blaubär, rotblond..... verflixt, vergessen. die sollen echt gut sein und jeden verdammten cent wert. da kann so ein supershuttle, allein schon optisch, nicht mit. meins wäre dann eher das ironwood oder das edison, am einsatzzweck gemessen meine ich.



Naja, das Edison ist mir zu wenig Enduro. Das Supershuttle hat da schon etwas mehr Federweg. Außerdem läßt sich am Supershuttle die Sattelstütze weiter versenken.


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Z.b. beim Thema Carbon als Bike-Material?





mzaskar schrieb:


> iiihhh ich setz mich doch nicht auf ein Bleistifft ;-)
> 
> *Spässle*





Maggo schrieb:


> da sind wir uns doch alle einig, das taucht niggs.



Gibt nichts besseres! Ärgere mich wirklich, dass ich kein SESL mehr bekommen habe!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gibt nichts besseres! Ärgere mich wirklich, dass ich kein SESL mehr bekommen habe!!



Drum warte nur ein Weilchen, dann steht der Carbon-Spalter mit dem Hackebeilchen auch vor Deiner Tür...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hmmm, also ich habe ja gehört die bikes aus dietzenbach sollen auch ganz gut sein. wie heissen die nochmal: schwarzwild, blaubär, rotblond..... verflixt, vergessen. die sollen echt gut sein und jeden verdammten cent wert. da kann so ein supershuttle, allein schon optisch, nicht mit. meins wäre dann eher das ironwood oder das edison, am einsatzzweck gemessen meine ich.



Du mußt Dir mal die Ohren waschen 

Komm mal bei mir vorbei, hab noch ne gefüllte Druckluftflasche (200 bar) im Keller, da sind die Ohren dann blitzeblank.


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Drum warte nur ein Weilchen, dann steht der Carbon-Spalter mit dem Hackebeilchen auch vor Deiner Tür...



Danke für die Warnung! Werde mir `ne Packung Spalt besorgen, die er dann von mir kredenzt bekommt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für die Warnung! Werde mir `ne Packung Spalt besorgen, die er dann von mir kredenzt bekommt...



Wenn schon dann Doppelspalt


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn schon dann Doppelspalt



Kommen die zu zweit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Apropos Spalter:

Eigentlich müssten die Taschensägen fürs Trail-Cleaning heute schon angekommen sein, wenn ja, bring' ich eine davon mal mit


----------



## Alberto68 (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos Spalter:
> 
> Eigentlich müssten die Taschensägen fürs Trail-Cleaning heute schon angekommen sein, wenn ja, bring' ich eine davon mal mit




ichhab da auch schon einen baum der weg muß !! oberhalb vom Fischbach(sind wir am SA langefahren)

und ich glaub wir stehen alle dann im wald und


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ichhab da auch schon einen baum der weg muß !! oberhalb vom Fischbach(sind wir am SA langefahren)
> 
> und ich glaub wir stehen alle dann im wald und



sieben lachen, einer sägt?!


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

Ich fahr mal Kaffeetrinken!


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

Dabei würde ich jetzt soooo gerne a******.


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

Bedauert mich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fahr mal Kaffeetrinken!



Ach!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fahr mal Kaffeetrinken!



Ich hab' mir gerade 'nen doppelten Espresso geholt 

Sattelstütze montiert?


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bedauert mich mal.



Armes Mädel! Iss auch mal ein/zwei Stück Torte!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Armes Mädel! Iss auch mal ein/zwei Stück Torte!



... aber bitte mit Sahne


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir gerade 'nen doppelten Espresso geholt
> 
> Sattelstütze montiert?



Klaro 
Ist nur ein winzig kleines bisschen zu hoch und ich kann sie nicht versenken. Aber das ist ja eh nur für Pussies was.


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Klaro
> Ist nur ein winzig kleines bisschen zu hoch und ich kann sie nicht versenken. Aber das ist ja eh nur für Pussies was.



Klar, für was denn an die Pedale kommen!? Sind ja genug dabei, die Dich schieben können!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Klaro
> Ist nur ein winzig kleines bisschen zu hoch und ich kann sie nicht versenken. Aber das ist ja eh nur für Pussies was.



Ok - War ja 'nen langes Teil. Die können wir aber heute abend ohne Probleme ein Stück kürzen


----------



## habkeinnick (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das slayer iss shice, würd ich nicht kaufen!



 da sagste was...voll das schlechte bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da sagste was...voll das schlechte bike



Vorsicht!!! - Spalter von hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (30. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hmmm, also ich habe ja gehört die bikes aus dietzenbach sollen auch ganz gut sein. wie heissen die nochmal: schwarzwild, blaubär, rotblond..... verflixt, vergessen. die sollen echt gut sein und jeden verdammten cent wert. da kann so ein supershuttle, allein schon optisch, nicht mit. meins wäre dann eher das ironwood oder das edison, am einsatzzweck gemessen meine ich.



das ironwood finde ich auch gut...


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorsicht!!! - Spalter von hinten



Bitte! Es lesen auch jüngere mit...


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dabei würde ich jetzt soooo gerne arbeiten.



das wooort du hast das wooooooort ausgeschrieben.........


----------



## habkeinnick (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja eh nur für Pussies was.



also passender konntest DU es nicht ausdrücken


----------



## habkeinnick (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorsicht!!! - Spalter von hinten



ich habe nicht nur den därfschein, nee auch eine staatlich geprüfte spalterausbildung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja eh nur für Pussies was.



Moment, aber den Sattel hast Du schon auch wieder montiert, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich habe nicht nur den därfschein, nee auch eine staatlich geprüfte spalterausbildung




oh geil! Wo hasdn die Ausbildung gemacht?

...puh, jetzt muß ich auf mein Mundwerk aufpassen...


----------



## habkeinnick (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh geil! Wo hasdn die Ausbildung gemacht?
> 
> ...puh, jetzt muß ich auf mein Mundwerk aufpassen...



ei da wo der staat prüft - mensch gerd hättste aber wisse müsse...


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei da wo der staat prüft - mensch gerd hättste aber wisse müsse...



erzehl mer ned, des die was wisse!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

so die A*** kann mich mal am A****, ab jetzt hab ich Urlaub


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so die A*** kann mich mal am A****, ab jetzt hab ich Urlaub


 
Bäääh  ich muss morgen nochmal auf die A*****


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bäääh  ich muss morgen nochmal auf die A*****



Beim Lugga ist morgen frei Tag.


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so die A*** kann mich mal am A****, ab jetzt hab ich Urlaub



*platzvorneid* ich wünsch dir und den anderen schönstes bikewetter, geilste trails und keinerlei schäden an mensch und maschine.ihr fahrt aber erst am we?!


----------



## ratte (30. August 2007)

Ich bitte viemals um Entschuldigung...

1. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Einjährigen, auch wenn ich selber erst seit Kurzem hier weile.

2. Ich werde hoffentlich in Kürze der allgemeinen Ausdrucksweise hier mächtig sein und Wörter wie A..... in üblicher Weise benutzen. 

Und jetzt verschwinde ich hier wieder, um auch pünktlich heute den Abflug machen zu können.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

So und ich geh' jetzt gleich biken, bis später an der Gundelhardt


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

So, Sancho Panza, wir ziehen in den Krieg! Sollten wir diesen verlieren, bitte nicht auf uns warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so die A*** kann mich mal am A****, ab jetzt hab ich Urlaub


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das wooort du hast das wooooooort ausgeschrieben.........



Hab es geändert.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, das Edison ist mir zu wenig Enduro



Ach watt äh.....

Mein I-net geht wieder


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

das edison iss sauleicht.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das edison iss sauleicht.



Grüß Dich Maggo, bin wieder da


----------



## Maggo (30. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Grüß Dich Maggo, bin wieder da



grüß dich peter, ich bin schon die ganze zeit hier und fahre jetzt gleich heim sobald ich an mein rad komme. 

hat er unserem fred schon gratuliert???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> grüß dich peter, ich bin schon die ganze zeit hier und fahre jetzt gleich heim sobald ich an mein rad komme.
> 
> hat er unserem fred schon gratuliert???



Habe gerade einen Riesenbeitrag mit Glückwunsch geschrieben......weg war er..... 
Glückwunsch du Fred meines Zeitvertreibes


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ach watt äh.....
> 
> Mein I-net geht wieder



Noch was Gratulierenswertes!!


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

...was ich jetzt und hier mach? Naja, kaum drohe ich mit Krieg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

Schaffst Du das noch 1800 Türmchen?


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2007)

wünsche euch allen viel spaß bei bestem bikewetter  
ich könnt  , so dreggisch geht´s mir immer noch. selbst autofahrn ist ne totale katastrophe, weil man dauernd nach links oder rechts schauen muß ...
hoffentlich ist der shice bald wieder ok ...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wünsche euch allen viel spaß bei bestem bikewetter
> ich könnt  , so dreggisch geht´s mir immer noch. selbst autofahrn ist ne totale katastrophe, weil man dauernd nach links oder rechts schauen muß ...
> hoffentlich ist der shice bald wieder ok ...



Wünsch Dir das Du dich bald wieder ohne Schmerzen bewegen kannst  Hab das auch schon ein paar mal gehabt und habs gar nicht gemocht. 



@Maggo: Ja wir fahren erst am WE, sprich SA ganz früh am Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: Ja wir fahren erst am WE, sprich SA ganz früh am Morgen



Dann bin ich schon am Stand dumdidu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

So bin zurück 2:20h, 30km 1.000hm. BIn nur noch einen Teil der Runde ab Gundelhardt mitgefahren, weil ich schon vorher 2 x Staufen, inkl. Schwarze Wildsau, Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren und 2 x Mannstein-Trail gemacht hatte. Die Anderen sind noch irgendwo am Rossert unterwegs.

Die Truppe an der Gundelhardt war wieder riesengross, auch ohne LMB-Eintrag


----------



## wondermike (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dabei würde ich jetzt soooo gerne a******.



Wir machen 'nen Deal. Du gehst für mich a******* und ich geh' für Dich Kaffee trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

Bin eben erst nach Hause gekommen Wahltho. Mir reicht es auch noch, wenn wir am WE die Sattelstütze kürzen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bin eben erst nach Hause gekommen Wahltho. Mir reicht es auch noch wenn wir am WE die Sattelstütze kürzen.



 Ok, wie Du magst, hättest aber ruhig auch so spät zum Kürzen noch vorbeikommen können  

P.S: Melde Dich einfach


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wir machen 'nen Deal. Du gehst für mich a******* und ich geh' für Dich Kaffee trinken.


Lass mal, ich finde die Aufteilung schon ganz gut.


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, wie Du magst, hättest aber ruhig auch so spät zum Kürzen noch vorbeikommen können
> 
> P.S: Melde Dich einfach



Mach ich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lass mal, ich finde die Aufteilung schon ganz gut.



Ein Bekannter von mir hat mal gesagt: Wozu braucht man Arbeit, wenn man 'nen g**len Job hat


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wünsche euch allen viel spaß bei bestem bikewetter
> ich könnt  , so dreggisch geht´s mir immer noch. selbst autofahrn ist ne totale katastrophe, weil man dauernd nach links oder rechts schauen muß ...
> hoffentlich ist der shice bald wieder ok ...



Die Tour hätte Dir sicher Spass gemacht. Dann wünsch ich Dir gute Besserung und das ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Tour hätte Dir sicher Spass gemacht...



Wo seid Ihr denn noch lang nachdem ich mich abgesetzt hatte?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

@Fux: Gute Besserung


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir hat mal gesagt: Wozu braucht man Arbeit, wenn man 'nen g**len Job hat



Kann man nix gegen sagen.  

So, werde mich mal pflegen.


----------



## caroka (30. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo seid Ihr denn noch lang nachdem ich mich abgesetzt hatte?



Da fragst Du die Richtige.  
Halt immer hinter dem Guide her.  
Ich denke die Anderen können Dir das minuziös beschreiben. Ratte kennt sich hier schon besser aus als ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, werde mich mal pflegen.



Jawoll die Dame


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

Noch was für die die daheim bleiben müssen:


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Noch was für die die daheim bleiben müssen:
> [/url]



Dreggsagg ....  
Das ganze jetzt noch mit Wasser, dann ist es fast wie in der Schweiz 

Kurze Frage: Wo war das?


----------



## Milass (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dreggsagg ....
> Das ganze jetzt noch mit Wasser, dann ist es fast wie in der Schweiz
> 
> Kurze Frage: Wo war das?



sieht nicht nach taunus aus...so einen geilen weg würde ich kennen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

So GN8 @All

und

Schönen Urlaub @Lugga


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> sieht nicht nach taunus aus...so einen geilen weg würde ich kennen



N'abend Milass, vielleicht schaffen wir ja kommende Woche mal wieder eine Runde in den Tanus


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dreggsagg ....
> Das ganze jetzt noch mit Wasser, dann ist es fast wie in der Schweiz
> 
> Kurze Frage: Wo war das?



Süd Tirol, glaub es war vom Hirzer runter


----------



## ratte (30. August 2007)

@waltho
Einmal Rossert oben drüber und dann Abfahrt zum Natursteinwerk (oder wie das heißt), einmal Trail nach Eppstein, hoch zum Kaisertempel und noch die Wildsau Richtung Gundelhart, wo wirs es noch gemütlich haben ausklingen lassen.
Genaue Beschreibung gibts wohl eher von anderen.

Ich verabschiede mich auch mal für heute. Nacht zusammen.


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Süd Tirol, glaub es war vom Hirzer runter



Schön ... denke mal das du nächste Woche da viel Spass haben wirst 

könnte fast dieser gewesen sein .....



aus einer anderen Perspektive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schön ... denke mal das du nächste Woche da viel Spass haben wirst
> 
> könnte fast dieser gewesen sein .....
> 
> ...



auch sehr hübsch, ob ers wirklich ist 

Ich werd in den nächsten Tagen nochmal ein paar Fotos von ihm machen


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Das ist der Anfang eines wirklich ge.... Trails vom Rinerhorn bis ins Tal der Landwasser im ganzen ca 12 km (glaub ich .... bin mir aber nicht sicher, auf jedenfall sehr lang Spass ..... )  
Ist auch Teil vom Freeride X


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

Da blööde Grinsen krieg ich mal wieder nicht  aus dem Gesicht

Gehts Dir auch so?


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da blööde Grinsen krieg ich mal wieder nicht  aus dem Gesicht
> 
> Gehts Dir auch so?



Stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst  Hatte schon die Befürchtung es wäre etwas schlimmes


----------



## Zilli (30. August 2007)

Guuude,
oh welch ein schöner Tag 



immerhin habe ich schon das Gröbste gepackt  und gerade eben noch den Siffon im Bad ausgebaut, um den Ohrring meines Schatzes zu bergen. Däs is so scheee und rischd so guuud...


mzaskar schrieb:


> Dreggsagg ....
> ....
> Kurze Frage: Wo war das?





Milass schrieb:


> sieht nicht nach taunus aus...so einen geilen weg würde ich kennen


Ich derf's bald kennenlernenNoch 28 Std. bis zur Ewigkeit, dann is Abmarsch in Ansage.

@Fux: Gute Besserung
@all: Ich beneide Euch um Eure Ausfahrten bei dem g**len Wetter diese Woche.

Bis demnächst, gute N8


----------



## Zilli (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...Ich werd in den nächsten Tagen nochmal ein paar Fotos von ihm machen


... uppps da sagst Du gerade was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Mach jetzt mal auch einen für die, die daheim bleiben müssen


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... uppps da sagst Du gerade was



Nimm ihn mit, nimm ihn mit, ich trag ihn auch...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mach jetzt mal auch einen für die, die daheim bleiben müssen



In der Mitte ist ne Waldautobahn, pah, ist schon schlimm sowas zu fahren, dann aber noch Fotos davon machen. Ihr Schweizer seid schon ein schönes Völkchen


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

Die andern Bilder rechts und links sind dafür aber schick


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die andern Bilder rechts und links sind aber schick



Dafür warm, trocken, Sonne und ein paar Trails werden sich auch noch finden lassen


----------



## Lucafabian (30. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dafür warm, trocken, Sonne und ein paar Trails werden sich auch noch finden lassen



Ab Sonntag ist in Süd-Tirol bestes Wetter, Sonnenschein pur und gefühlte 31Grad, also auch warm und trocken 



So muß jetzt Schönheitsschlaf machen, morgen hab ich nen Termin beim Fotograph


GN8


----------



## Zilli (30. August 2007)

Ich hoffe mein Garmin kommt morgen noch. Is vorgestern von der Servicezentrale in Garching bei München abgesendet worden und nun kann ich das Päckchen bei DHL im I-Net verfolgen. Es ist aber seit gestern abend 19:36 Uhr immer noch auf dem "Transport zum Zustell-Paketzentrum". 
A***** da einer von Euch; kann derjenige Dampf machen, das das morgen noch ankommt ? *wimmer*
Ach so, es gibt ein Neugerät zum Austausch (inkl. Brustgurt). Rund 130 EUR inkl. Umstandssteuer, Verpackung+Porto kostet der Spaß.


----------



## Zilli (30. August 2007)

oh Moment bitte, ich hab grad wieder eine SM (Spalter-Mail) bekommen....


----------



## Zilli (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...So muß jetzt Schönheitsschlaf machen, morgen hab ich nen Termin beim Fotograph
> GN8


Haftpflichtversichert ? (wg. dessen Objektiv)


----------



## fUEL (30. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nimm ihn mit, nimm ihn mit, ich trag ihn auch...


 

Heut war endgeiles Wetter zum Biken.........7,5 Std brutto -fast im Wald eingebürgert worden 

Megageil war es 

@ rizzo bernd

RM kommt aus Kanada , nicht aus USA

Funtion ist prima - eigentlich fand ich auch die modernere Form des fuel schicker.

Fuel kommt wieder als ex  aditional und meine Frau hat ein ex und ich hab ein Madone 6.9 SSL RR und es gibt kein geileres Rennrad als ein Madone.


Hab 2 mal Pech gehabt mit den Rahmen topfuel Modelljahr 08 ,- aber davor mit dem topfuel 110 und davor mit dem topfuel 098 keine Probleme.

Kulantere Reklaabwicklng als bei Trek gibt es ausserdem sicher nirgendwo sonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (30. August 2007)

Wir fahren Sonntg wohl noch ma Krueznach ; will einer mit?

wir starten später als 11 fahren dafür aber deutlich schneller..

.......rauf ........und erst recht runter


----------



## Arachne (30. August 2007)

Die paar Pommes in der Gundelhard haben mir dann doch nicht gereicht.  Habe mir noch ein paar Nudeln gekocht!


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die paar Pommes in der Gundelhard haben mir dann doch nicht gereicht.  Habe mir noch ein paar Nudeln gekocht!



Gerd essen kann man nie genug , ich hab eben auch noch mal ein sandwitch eingefahren .....hmmmmm lecker


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Gerd essen kann man nie genug , ich hab eben auch noch mal ein sandwitch eingefahren .....hmmmmm lecker



Wann mußt Du denn heute Früh aus den Federn? Ich darf bis acht liegen bleiben!


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wann mußt Du denn heute Früh aus den Federn? Ich darf bis acht liegen bleiben!



 ich morgen so um 700, morgen muss ich ja nicht gassi gehen vor der arbeit, berto geht morgen wieder zur hundenanny.... aber denke mal bis zum feierabend bin ich dann auch wach


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

ich glaub ich mach die kiste jetzt zu......

GN8   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  bis nachher


----------



## habkeinnick (31. August 2007)

So geschafft und nun schnell ins bettchen. endlich urlaub. GN8 bzw. morsche


----------



## Maggo (31. August 2007)

wie schön, guten morgen. ich muss glaub ich deutlich früher aufstehen als sonst wenn ich weiterhin mit dem zweirad zur a***** fahre.


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wünsch Dir das Du dich bald wieder ohne Schmerzen bewegen kannst  Hab das auch schon ein paar mal gehabt und habs gar nicht gemocht.



moin !

danke @all für die besserungswünsche. hat geholfen  
mußte mich noch bis 22.00 uhr rumquälen, dann kam meine privatärztin  endlich nach hause, hat mir ne salbe draufgeschmiert und 5 min später war alles wieder ok   

@caro : ich versteh net ganz, warum du in deinem hardtail diese sattelstütze nicht versenken kannst. so lang kann die doch gar net sein, dass es bei einem hardtail nicht funzt  

welche abfahrt vom rossert habt ihr denn genommen ? das ganz steile stück ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @caro : ich versteh net ganz, warum du in deinem hardtail diese sattelstütze nicht versenken kannst. so lang kann die doch gar net sein, dass es bei einem hardtail nicht funzt  ?



Doch, doch das war eine überlange Stütze, die ich mal gekauft hatte, um mit dem Hardtail meines Sohnes fahren zu können. Caro hat auch einen kleinen Rahmen und muss sie so schon weit reinschieben. Beim Absenken kommt sie dann in Bereiche des Sattelrohres, die gar nicht nachgearbeitet wurden und auch in Bereich der Gewindeösen für die Flaschenhalterung...


----------



## caroka (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> welche abfahrt vom rossert habt ihr denn genommen ? das ganz steile stück ?


Es war ganz schön steil. Und am Ende stand ein Brombeerstrauch der mich freundlicherweise auffing. 

Edit: Ich rülpel....

En Guden


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Es war ganz schön steil. Und am Ende stand ein Brombeerstrauch der mich freundlicherweise auffing.
> 
> Ich rülpel....
> 
> En Guden



hmm, sollte ich mal wieder was nicht kennen  . also das steilstück, dass ich meine, endet direkt auf einem breitem forstweg, wo es dann direkt weiter die "rinne" runtergeht ...

moin, du *rüpel*


----------



## caroka (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm, sollte ich mal wieder was nicht kennen  . also das steilstück, dass ich meine, endet direkt auf einem breitem forstweg, wo es dann direkt weiter die "rinne" runtergeht ...
> 
> moin, du *rüpel*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

So in FRA angekommen. Es war wärmer als erwartet mit einem durchaus spürbaren Rückenwind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (31. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> @ rizzo bernd
> 
> RM kommt aus Kanada , nicht aus USA



das hast du natürlich recht. beides kommt vom übern teich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... also das steilstück, dass ich meine, endet direkt auf einem breitem forstweg, wo es dann direkt weiter die "rinne" runtergeht ...



Das hätte ich auch gemeint


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>



War das eine Zustimmung, dass fux das richtige Teilstück beschrieben hat?


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

guten morgen..... seid lieb zu mir ich bin noch total müde


----------



## oldrizzo (31. August 2007)

guten morgen übrigens....


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2007)

Moin Moin aus dem Süden 
heute Nacht gehts los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> guten morgen..... seid lieb zu mir ich bin noch total müde



Gerne - achte nur auf Smilies


----------



## caroka (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> War das eine Zustimmung, dass fux das richtige Teilstück beschrieben hat?



Genau das war es aber ich habe gerade den Rüpel bemerkt und musste erst mal   .


----------



## caroka (31. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> guten morgen..... seid lieb zu mir ich bin noch total müde





oldrizzo schrieb:


> guten morgen übrigens....





mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin aus dem Süden
> heute Nacht gehts los



Guten Morgen

mzaskar, ich wünsche Dir einen tollen Urlaub

und denen Die nach Tirol fahren natürlich auch schon. So liest es jeder von Euch noch. Zilli hat ja im Moment viel zu tun. 
Kommt mir alle wieder gesund wieder.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. August 2007)

Moin z´sammen!



wissefux schrieb:


> hmm, sollte ich mal wieder was nicht kennen  . also das steilstück, dass ich meine, endet direkt auf einem breitem forstweg, wo es dann direkt weiter die "rinne" runtergeht ...[/B]


Du kennst das schon, nur nicht mehr ganz richtig wohl. Das Steilstück macht auf den letzten Metern einen kleinen rechts-links-Schwenk und nach dem Rechts-Schwenk steht der Brombeerstrauch. Da hat sich schon mal ein Kumpel von mir rein gelegt, der das Stück zu optimistisch/ungebremst angegangen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2007)

kurze Frage, wie stelle ich denn die Benachrichtigung bei neuen Einträgen ab? Habe im Profil schon "keine email Benachrichtigung" eingestellt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau das war es aber ...



Dacht' ich mir  - Es kamen nicht viele Trails in Betracht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

@Caroka: Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir Deine Sattelstütze heute nachmittag kürzen und hinterher noch 'ne Runde zusammen drehen?


----------



## Tonino (31. August 2007)

servus wahltho,

ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen und bin gestern nach der arbeit den victoria-trail noch einmal runter gefahren. kam mir viel kürzer vor  

gruß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ... bin gestern nach der arbeit den victoria-trail noch einmal runter gefahren. kam mir viel kürzer vor



  Ein gar feiner Trail, nicht wahr


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dacht' ich mir  - Es kamen nicht viele Trails in Betracht



einer von wenigen trails im taunus, wo ich meist die sattelstütze runtermache ...

hätte ja auch sein können, dass es am rossert noch was mir unbekanntes gibt ...


----------



## Tonino (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein gar feiner Trail, nicht wahr



Ja, sehr geil.   Als wir den am Mittwoch hoch gefahren sind dachte ich nicht das er bergab so viel Spaß machen würde. 

Den anderen flowigen Trail, auf dem uns der Freerider entgegen kam ahbe ich leider nicht gefunden. Den wäre ich auch gen noch bergab gefahren.  

Naja, nach meinem Urlaub vielleicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin aus dem Süden
> heute Nacht gehts los



...bei uns auch


----------



## Lucafabian (31. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kurze Frage, wie stelle ich denn die Benachrichtigung bei neuen Einträgen ab? Habe im Profil schon "keine email Benachrichtigung" eingestellt



Wenn Du neue Einträge nicht liest, kommt auch keine neue Benachrichtigung...


Ansonsten im Kontrollzentrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ja, sehr geil.   Als wir den am Mittwoch hoch gefahren sind dachte ich nicht das er bergab so viel Spaß machen würde.
> 
> Den anderen flowigen Trail, auf dem uns der Freerider entgegen kam ahbe ich leider nicht gefunden. Den wäre ich auch gen noch bergab gefahren.
> 
> Naja, nach meinem Urlaub vielleicht.



Der andere Trail war am Hünertberg...


----------



## habkeinnick (31. August 2007)

morgen und gute nacht. kunden sind toll...


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn Du neue Einträge nicht liest, kommt auch keine neue Benachrichtigung...
> 
> 
> Ansonsten im Kontrollzentrum


 
Gut möchte halt verhindern, das meine Mailbox auf der A**** vollläuft


----------



## Lucafabian (31. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morgen und gute nacht. kunden sind toll...



2:00 morgen früh klingelt der Wecker, schlaf mal richtig aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morgen und gute nacht. kunden sind toll...



Trotzdem erstmal mahlzeit!


----------



## caroka (31. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Moin z´sammen!
> 
> Du kennst das schon, nur nicht mehr ganz richtig wohl. Das Steilstück macht auf den letzten Metern einen kleinen rechts-links-Schwenk und nach dem Rechts-Schwenk steht der Brombeerstrauch. Da hat sich schon mal ein Kumpel von mir rein gelegt, der das Stück zu optimistisch/ungebremst angegangen ist.


Da war nicht viel mit bremsen, da der Untergrund momentan sehr lose ist.



wahltho schrieb:


> @Caroka: Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir Deine Sattelstütze heute nachmittag kürzen und hinterher noch 'ne Runde zusammen drehen?


Heute Nachmittag bin ich bei meiner Oma in der Reha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (31. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 2:00 morgen früh klingelt der Wecker, schlaf mal richtig aus



@hkn

Für Tirol mit Lugga sollte man ausgeschlafen haben.


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2007)

Ich will euch ja nicht neidisch mache aber ab Samstag habe ich

Pool 




Meer 

und
Trails


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der andere Trail war am Hünertberg...



Vom Victoria-Trail kommend ist der Weg zum Hünertberg eigentlich sehr leicht zu finden.

Du fährst die WAB, an der der Vic endet, nach links (genauer gesagt sind dort zwei WABs, Du nimmst aber die rechte der beiden, die nach links führen), diese kreuzt eine andere WAB (diese würde rechts runter zum Brunnen führen), Du fährst aber weiter geradeaus und dann nach ca. 200m auf der rechten Seite ist der Einstieg in den Trail zum Hünertberg...


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vom Victoria-Trail kommend ist der Weg zum Hünertberg eigentlich sehr leicht zu finden.
> 
> Du fährst die WAB, an der der Vic endet, nach links (genauer gesagt sind dort zwei WABs, Du nimmst aber die rechte der beiden, die nach links führen), diese kreuzt eine andere WAB (diese würde rechts runter zum Brunnen führen), Du fährst aber weiter geradeaus und dann nach ca. 200m auf der rechten Seite ist der Einstieg in den Trail zum Hünertberg...



soweit korrekt, nur heißt das ding wo man hinkommt *hühnerberg* 

den trail bin ich letztens mal zufällig auf dem weg zum awb an der hm gefahren und dachte eigentlich, dass ich wo anders bin. umso überraschter war ich dann über den netten uphill, der sich plötzlich vor mir aufbäumte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> soweit korrekt,



Natürlich 



wissefux schrieb:


> nur heißt das ding wo man hinkommt *hühnerberg*



Klingt auch plausibler, in der Gramin-Topo-Karte steht was anderes, deshalb hat sich das bei mir so eingeprägt


----------



## Tonino (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vom Victoria-Trail kommend ist der Weg zum Hünertberg eigentlich sehr leicht zu finden.
> 
> Du fährst die WAB, an der der Vic endet, nach links (genauer gesagt sind dort zwei WABs, Du nimmst aber die rechte der beiden, die nach links führen), diese kreuzt eine andere WAB (diese würde rechts runter zum Brunnen führen), Du fährst aber weiter geradeaus und dann nach ca. 200m auf der rechten Seite ist der Einstieg in den Trail zum Hünertberg...



Danke, das werde ich beim nächsten Mal sicher finden.
Ich dachte mir das so in etwa schon aber es war mir dann doch etwas spät für eine Suchaktion weil ich noch ins Kino wollte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Danke, das werde ich beim nächsten Mal sicher finden.



Gerne + Auch Dir einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klingt auch plausibler, in der Gramin-Topo-Karte steht was anderes, deshalb hat sich das bei mir so eingeprägt



oben auf dem berg hängt ein holzschild mit der aufschrift hühnerberg am baum. da war mir schlagartig bewusst, wo ich gelandet war  ich hatten diesen bisher immer mit den hühnerbergwiesen verwechselt, an denen man automatisch durchkommt, wenn man den forstweg richtung hm weiterfährt ...


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

so, wird wohl langsam mal zeit, dass ich allen reisenden einen schönen urlaub, tolles wetter und sowieso alles gute wünsche  
kommt alle gesund wieder !


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> So geschafft und nun schnell ins bettchen. endlich urlaub. GN8 bzw. morsche


 (hat der Kunde immer noch was gefunden?  )


Maggo schrieb:


> wie schön, guten morgen. ich muss glaub ich deutlich früher aufstehen als sonst wenn ich weiterhin mit dem zweirad zur a***** fahre.


 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oben auf dem berg hängt ein holzschild mit der aufschrift hühnerberg am baum.



 Das Schild habe ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich morgen so um 700, morgen muss ich ja nicht gassi gehen vor der arbeit, berto geht morgen wieder zur hundenanny.... aber denke mal bis zum feierabend bin ich dann auch wach



...ist bei mir doch noch `ne halbe Stunde später geworden...


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

@mzaskar & tonino & Südtirol-Urlauber: Wünsche euch einen wundervollen, sonnigen, trailreichen und entspannenden Urlaub; kommt alle heil wieder!!


----------



## carboni (31. August 2007)

Moin ihr,

isch brauch ä Lammb. Irschendwie habbisch emoal was geheerd, dess ess dess als duitjuhrselfkitt gibbt. Wenn emoal jemond wass heerd odder wass wäs, donn konn er/se mir emoal ä messätsch zukomme loasse.

grz 
carboni

(Übersetzungtool DeHess Vers. 1.0 Beta)


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

carboni schrieb:


> Moin ihr,
> 
> isch brauch ä Lammb. Irschendwie habbisch emoal was geheerd, dess ess dess als duitjuhrselfkitt gibbt. Wenn emoal jemond wass heerd odder wass wäs, donn konn er/se mir emoal ä messätsch zukomme loasse.
> 
> ...



des scheint mir abber rheinhessisch zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Im Elektronik-Unterforum (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=92) gibt es jede Menge Freds zu Selbstbaulampen tlw. sogar mit Materiallisten/Bezugsquellen, etc..


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. August 2007)

carboni schrieb:


> Moin ihr,
> 
> isch brauch ä Lammb. Irschendwie habbisch emoal was geheerd, dess ess dess als duitjuhrselfkitt gibbt. Wenn emoal jemond wass heerd odder wass wäs, donn konn er/se mir emoal ä messätsch zukomme loasse.
> 
> ...


Ei da gugscht ma hier im IBC ins Elegdronik-Forum. Da gibbet Anleidunge zum Selbermache. Frach auch ma de Gresi. Der hat son Deil.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

... ich selbst habe Cateye-Tripleshots mit LiIon-Selbstbauakkus im Einsatz.

Die Teile für die Akkus (Zellen/Unterspannungsschutzschaltungen) habe ich von nwoelders auf der EBucht...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. August 2007)

@fux&wahltho: Hab eben zur Sicherheit nochmal meine Karte hinzugezogen, damit die meine mir als richtig bekannte Schreibweise bestätigt. Es heißt einfach *Hünerberg*. Ohne h oder t oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @fux&wahltho: Hab eben zur Sicherheit nochmal meine Karte hinzugezogen, damit die meine mir als richtig bekannte Schreibweise bestätigt. Es heißt einfach *Hünerberg*. Ohne h oder t oder so.



das erklärt wiederrum, warum ich dort keine hü*h*ner gesehen habe  
muß mir nochmal das schild an ort und stelle genauer angucken ...


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

hab mal nach hünerberg gegoogelt und siehe da :

http://www.oberursel.info/de/freizeit/wandern/huenenburg/


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @fux&wahltho: Hab eben zur Sicherheit nochmal meine Karte hinzugezogen, damit die meine mir als richtig bekannte Schreibweise bestätigt. Es heißt einfach *Hünerberg*. Ohne h oder t oder so.



 - Super, ein Glück, dass wir keine echten Probleme zu lösen haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> muß mir nochmal das schild an ort und stelle genauer angucken ...



Wo genau steht denn das Schild


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @fux&wahltho: Hab eben zur Sicherheit nochmal meine Karte hinzugezogen, damit die meine mir als richtig bekannte Schreibweise bestätigt. Es heißt einfach *Hünerberg*. Ohne h oder t oder so.



Habe 'eh festgestellt, dass die Namen in der Garmin-Topo oft falsch geschrieben sind...


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo genau steht denn das Schild



an irgendeinem baum oben am gipfel. die aussichtsbänke waren in der nähe, soweit ich mich erinnere. war ja erst einmal bewußt da oben ...



wahltho schrieb:


> - Super, ein Glück, dass wir keine echten Probleme zu lösen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe 'eh festgestellt, dass die Namen in der Garmin-Topo oft falsch geschrieben sind...



In den MagicMaps steht er auch ohne h.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> an irgendeinem baum oben am gipfel. die aussichtsbänke waren in der nähe, ...



Ok, dann weiss ich wo


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> an irgendeinem baum oben am gipfel. die aussichtsbänke waren in der nähe, soweit ich mich erinnere. war ja erst einmal bewußt da oben ...



Aussicht Richtung Feldi, oder Richtung Kronberg?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

So habe für Sonntag mal eine LMB-Eintrag gemacht...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5072

Ich hoffe er konveniert, sonst bitte Änderungsvorschläge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In den MagicMaps steht er auch ohne h.



Moin Gerdi, wenn wir Dich nicht hätten


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So habe für Sonntag mal eine LMB-Eintrag gemacht...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5072
> 
> Ich hoffe er konveniert, sonst bitte Änderungsvorschläge




gude wolltest du nicht tempo langsam in mittel ändern weil wir ja eigentlich ehen doch zügig fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> gude wolltest du nicht tempo langsam in mittel ändern weil wir ja eigentlich ehen doch zügig fahren



Evtl. kommt meine werte Gattin auch mit...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

So und jetzt erstmal Mahlzeit


----------



## Maggo (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo genau steht denn das Schild



am einstieg von der wab in den trail steht auf alle fälle ein schild.


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So habe für Sonntag mal eine LMB-Eintrag gemacht...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5072
> 
> Ich hoffe er konveniert, sonst bitte Änderungsvorschläge



Schafft das unser Nagetier so früh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Gerdi, wenn wir Dich nicht hätten



Ja, was wäre dann?


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wg. Sonntag:

Wie wäre es mit Nfh wie Di., Nfh-Trail, Alte Rodelbahn, Reichenbachtal, Alder, schw. Balken, Viktoria Tempel, Bürgelstollen  und über Königstein/Neuenhain zurück?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe eine leicht andere Route im Sinn
> 
> Nfh wie Di., Eselseck, Fuchsstein, via Fliegerdenkmal quer rüber zum Alden, Fuchstanz (Pause !!!), Kleiner Feldberg, X-Trail, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Alte Rodelbahn,
> 
> ...


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Furchtbar, wenn man so lange nicht im Hochtaunus war und am liebsten alles fahren würde...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Furchtbar, wenn man so lange nicht im Hochtaunus war und am liebsten alles fahren würde...



Wir kriegen schon was konsensfähiges hin

Wenn man am Alden ist kann man auch den schwarzen Balken/Vic-Trail/Hünertberg einstreuen und über die Wälle an Hohemark/Altenhöfe zum Fuxi fahren. Sind halt ein paar hundert Höhenmeter mehr vor der Pause. 

Zudem würde die von mir beschriebene Variante denjenigen, die lieber etwas kürzer biken möchten, am Ende der alten Rodelbahn einen definierten Ausstiegspunkt am Ende einer kompletten Runde bieten...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Ist den 12:00 Uhr Fischbach generell ok? ich kann auch als ersten Sammelpunkt Gundelhardt und dann weiterfahrt zur Aral in Fischbach eintragen...


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist den 12:00 Uhr Fischbach generell ok? ich kann auch als ersten Sammelpunkt Gundelhardt und dann weiterfahrt zur Aral in Fischbach eintragen...



ich fürchte, dass die Ratte noch nicht ganz so früh kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich fürchte, dass die Ratte noch nicht ganz so früh kann.



Kannst Du Dich präziser/konstruktiver ausdrücken?


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dich präziser/konstruktiver ausdrücken?



Meinerseits ist das nur ein Rückschluß auf ihre Vermutungen.  Vielleicht ist sie heute Abend ja mal per Plauschers Nogo zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Falkenstein, Kocherfels, Victorial-Trail, Hüner*t*berg... (lange Variante)





wahltho schrieb:


> ...auch den schwarzen Balken/Vic-Trail/Hüner*t*berg einstreuen und über die Wälle an Hohemark/Altenhöfe zum Fuxi fahren.



oh mann, scheint ja sehr tief verwurzelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oh mann, scheint ja sehr tief verwurzelt




Sach ich doch, ich geb' mir aber auch keinerlei Mühe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meinerseits ist das nur ein *Rückschluß auf ihre Vermutungen.*



... ein Rückschluß auf ihre Vermutungen...

... ok alles klar   



Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist sie heute Abend ja mal per Plauschers Nogo zu erreichen.



Was bitte ist Plauschers Nogo???


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ein Rückschluß auf ihre Vermutungen...
> 
> ... ok alles klar



Na also!  



wahltho schrieb:


> Was bitte ist *P*lauschers *N*ogo???



Besser?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

... vielleicht äußert sie sich auf einfach hier im Fred und macht ggf. einen alternativen Vorschlag für die Startzeit, anstatt derart subversive und spaltende Mittel wie PNs einzusetzen


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... vielleicht äußert sie sich auf einfach hier im Fred und macht ggf. einen alternativen Vorschlag für die Startzeit, anstatt derart subversive und spaltende Mittel wie PNs einzusetzen


 
Ich dachte PN's sind jetzt SM's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich dachte PN's sind jetzt SM's



SM's ???


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> SM's ???



Spalter Mails...


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2007)

Spalter Mails


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Spalter Mails...


----------



## Maggo (31. August 2007)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... vielleicht äußert sie sich auf einfach hier im Fred und macht ggf. einen alternativen Vorschlag für die Startzeit, ...



oder so!


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



genau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> gude wolltest du nicht tempo langsam in mittel ändern weil wir ja eigentlich ehen doch zügig fahren



... ich habe das Tempo auf Mittel geändert.

Es wird bei diesen Touren 'eh immer eine Nachhut, die ein vernünftigeres Tempo wählt, geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> genau



echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (31. August 2007)

carboni schrieb:


> Moin ihr,
> 
> isch brauch ä Lammb. Irschendwie habbisch emoal was geheerd, dess ess dess als duitjuhrselfkitt gibbt. Wenn emoal jemond wass heerd odder wass wäs, donn konn er/se mir emoal ä messätsch zukomme loasse.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Achim
Ich hätt eventuell e Lupine zu verkaufe......

mir sollte aber per pn  drübber redde.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist den 12:00 Uhr Fischbach generell ok? ich kann auch als ersten Sammelpunkt Gundelhardt und dann weiterfahrt zur Aral in Fischbach eintragen...



also sollte ich auch packen... aber nicht so viel strasse, kann sein das ich noch nicht am strassenverkehr teilnehmen darf


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich habe das Tempo auf Mittel geändert.
> 
> Es wird bei diesen Touren 'eh immer eine Nachhut, die ein vernünftigeres Tempo wählt, geben



ich mach die Nachhut mit 1 promille noch


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> echt



doch!


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich mach die Nachhut mit 1 pomille noch



Was ist ein Tausendhintern?


----------



## caroka (31. August 2007)

Ich würde morgen auch etwas später starten wollen, da ich den Kindern erst Mittagessen kredenzen will. Doch ich könnte mich auch zu Euch telefonieren. Das dürfte bei 4h Tourdauer kein Problem sein.


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was ist ein Tausendhintern?



wenn dann hinterntausend oder a....tausend   

mach dich warm


----------



## Maggo (31. August 2007)

passiert eigentlich morgen irgendwas ??? ich glaub ich kann am sonntag nicht


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich würde *morgen* auch etwas später starten wollen, da ich den Kindern erst Mittagessen kredenzen will. Doch ich könnte mich auch zu Euch telefonieren. Das dürfte bei 4h Tourdauer kein Problem sein.





Maggo schrieb:


> passiert eigentlich morgen irgendwas ??? ich glaub ich kann am sonntag nicht



klar, die caro startet morgen etwas später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> mach dich warm



cool, mal wieder ein showdown


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> passiert eigentlich morgen irgendwas ??? ich glaub ich kann am sonntag nicht



jeden Tag passiert was maggo   ich werde zB morgen den ganzen tag mich auf eine hochzeit ( oder iss das auch ein Wort was hier verboten ist) rumtreiben  erst  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dann


----------



## Maggo (31. August 2007)

wirst du der linke oder der rechte der beiden kleinen gelben kerlchen sein?


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wirst du der linke oder der rechte der beiden kleinen gelben kerlchen sein?



schau mehr mal   eher der linke


----------



## fUEL (31. August 2007)

Allen Urlaubern einen schönen Urlaub mit viel Sonne und Spaß im Trail


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich will euch ja nicht neidisch mache aber ab Samstag habe ich
> 
> Pool
> 
> ...



Erzählst Du mir dann, wo Du gebikt bist? Ich liebe die Gegend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...
> mach dich warm


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich
> 
> 
> 
> Klingt auch plausibler, in der Gramin-Topo-Karte steht was anderes, deshalb hat sich das bei mir so eingeprägt



Schmeiß wech, Thomas..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen auch etwas später starten wollen, da ich den Kindern erst Mittagessen kredenzen will. Doch ich könnte mich auch zu Euch telefonieren. Das dürfte bei 4h Tourdauer kein Problem sein.





Maggo schrieb:


> passiert eigentlich morgen irgendwas ??? ich glaub ich kann am sonntag nicht



Bisher wurde hier über meinen LMB für *Sonntag* geplauscht.

Ich bin aber auch morgen für eine Tour zu haben. Würde ja auch ganz gut passen: Erst bei mir Ritschratsche machen und dann eine Tour fahren


----------



## Tonino (31. August 2007)

..apropos Urlaub!  

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt mal für die nächsten drei Wochen. Ich werde mich etwas auf Sardinien in der Sonne braten lassen und das Bike bleibt zu Hause.
Vielleicht werde ich dort aus Spaß mal an einem Aquathlon teilnehmen. Das ist aber nur Schwimmen-Laufen-Schwimmen.
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Biken und Happy Trails!!  

Bis denne!!!

Tonino


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen auch etwas später starten wollen, da ich den Kindern erst Mittagessen kredenzen will. Doch ich könnte mich auch zu Euch telefonieren. Das dürfte bei 4h Tourdauer kein Problem sein.



Wer fährt nochmal wann? Meiner Ansicht nach wurde in den letzten diesbezüglichen Beiträgen über Sonntag debattiert.


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ..apropos Urlaub!
> 
> Ich verabschiede mich jetzt mal für die nächsten drei Wochen. Ich werde mich etwas auf Sardinien in der Sonne braten lassen und das Bike bleibt zu Hause.
> Vielleicht werde ich dort aus Spaß mal an einem Aquathlon teilnehmen. Das ist aber nur Schwimmen-Laufen-Schwimmen.
> ...



Dir auch viel Spaß und Erholung!


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Schmeiß wech, Thomas..



Du würdest wohl gerne die Richtung vorgeben!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer fährt nochmal wann? Meiner Ansicht nach wurde in den letzten diesbezüglichen Beiträgen über Sonntag debattiert.



Also ich fahre Samstag und Sonntag und nachher auch noch


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Erzählst Du mir dann, wo Du gebikt bist? Ich liebe die Gegend....



Ich hoffe doch, er erzählt es uns allen!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> passiert eigentlich morgen irgendwas ??? ich glaub ich kann am sonntag nicht



Morgen können wir vielleicht gemeinsam....? Wer macht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Schmeiß wech, Thomas..



Wenigstens hast Du Dich schon für Sonntag eingetragen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du würdest wohl gerne die Richtung vorgeben!



 
Alles klar bei Dir?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Morgen können wir vielleicht gemeinsam....? Wer macht mit



 Ich und Caro wahrscheinlich auch.

Wir könnten uns bei mir treffen, da ich Caro vorher die Stütze kürzen muss


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenigstens hast Du Dich schon für Sonntag eingetragen



bababababaaa


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, er erzählt es uns allen!



Sicher  

Aber ich bin der Einzige, der dann auch dort hin fährt.....


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Alles klar bei Dir?



Bin total müüüüüde.....  

Sonst alles ok!  

Und bei Dir?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bababababaaa



 ???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. August 2007)

Bis später, muß mein Auto aus der Werkstatt holen.............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bababababaaa



Maul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ???



wahltho war traurig, dass sich bisher noch nicht so viele eingetragen haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich und Caro wahrscheinlich auch.
> 
> Wir könnten uns bei mir treffen, da ich Caro vorher die Stütze kürzen muss



... das wäre dann aber erst nachdem Caro mit ihren Kids Mittag gegessen hat...


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bis später, muß mein Auto aus der Werkstatt holen.............



Scheinwerfer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wahltho war traurig, dass sich bisher noch nicht so viele eingetragen haben.



Ich bin nicht traurig Gerdi, ich finde es nur komisch, dass wenn einer die Initiative ergreift, etwas Verabredetes zu organisieren und abzustimmen, die anderen so schlecht mitziehen 

Den LMB-Termin kann man immer noch nach Mehrheitsmeinung verschieben


----------



## Maggo (31. August 2007)

wie gesagt, ich würde gerne mitfahren weiß nur noch nicht ob ich freibekomme.


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht traurig Gerdi, ich finde es nur komisch, dass wenn einer die Initiative ergreift, etwas Verabredetes zu organisieren und abzustimmen, die anderen so schlecht mitziehen
> 
> Den LMB-Termin kann man immer noch nach Mehrheitsmeinung verschieben



Heute wohl ein wenig ungeduldig und empfindlich?! 

Ich finde es total klasse, dass Du Dich da so engagierst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich würde gerne mitfahren weiß nur noch nicht ob ich freibekomme.



Sa., oder So., oder ja?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute wohl ein wenig ungeduldig und empfindlich?!



Ungeduldigt bin ich grundsätzlich, die Ungeduld ist meine grösste Tugend 

Aber zumindest Du hast Dich ja jetzt auch brav eingetragen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. August 2007)

ei gude wie!

gestern war mein Inet tot, werd mal nicht nachlesen was ihr das seitenweiße produziert habt  gabs was wesentliches seit Mittwoch Nachmittag?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich würde gerne mitfahren weiß nur noch nicht ob ich freibekomme.



Nochmal: Ich habe jetzt unabhängig von der Tour am Sonntag Dir und RH eine Tour mit Caro und meiner Wenigkeit morgen, *also Samstag *ab Fischbach angeboten


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

ich hab noch keinen konkreten wochendfahrplan. von daher halte ich mich erst mal bedeckt, nicht um noch falsche hoffnungen zu machen oder andere von der teilnahme abzuhalten


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nochmal: Ich habe jetzt unabhängig von der Tour am Sonntag *Dir und RH eine Tour mit Caro und meiner Wenigkeit* morgen, *also Samstag *ab Fischbach angeboten



geschlossene gesellschaft , klärt das bitte per sm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> geschlossene gesellschaft



Nein, Du darfst natürlich auch mit, wenn Du willst.

Vielleicht ist Manni auch wieder dabei. Mit dem treffe ich mich heute um 17:00 Uhr am Franzmanneck, dann werde ich ihn fragen


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... gabs was wesentliches seit Mittwoch Nachmittag?



ja, seit monaten des wartens wird nun endlich mein bad fertig repariert


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht traurig Gerdi, ich finde es nur komisch, dass wenn einer die Initiative ergreift, etwas Verabredetes zu organisieren und abzustimmen, die anderen so schlecht mitziehen
> 
> Den LMB-Termin kann man immer noch nach Mehrheitsmeinung verschieben



bin auch eingetragen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, seit monaten des wartens wird nun endlich mein bad fertig repariert



... und in China ist gestern ein Sack Reis geplatzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

So, mach' mich jetzt gleich in den Taunus zum Biken, bis später...


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, mach' mich jetzt gleich in den Taunus zum Biken, bis später...



viel spaß  ich geh nachher 2000 uhr zum Handball nach Münster  "2. Bundesliga " mal etwas werbung machen


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... am Franzmanneck



wosn das  kenn nur das windeck ...

p.s. hatte meinen post oben nochmal editiert


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Scheinwerfer?



Genau


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht traurig Gerdi, ich finde es nur komisch, dass wenn einer die Initiative ergreift, etwas Verabredetes zu organisieren und abzustimmen, die anderen so schlecht mitziehen
> 
> Den LMB-Termin kann man immer noch nach Mehrheitsmeinung verschieben


Ich werd am Sonntag zwar auch ab Fischbach fahren, aber wohl schon drei Stunden früher. Da hat man mehr Platz im Taunus und wir haben am Nachmittag noch was vor.
Morgen werd ich mit meiner Frau fahren. Auch ganz früh und ab Windeck und nach dem Feldi nur noch abwärts nach Hause und ich hol danach das Auto.


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

Hey Gerd.... wollte dir mal ne PM (SM) schicken aber dein postfach ist voll


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Hey Gerd.... wollte dir mal ne PM (SM) schicken aber dein postfach ist voll



grade ist wieder ein Platz da...


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Erzählst Du mir dann, wo Du gebikt bist? Ich liebe die Gegend....



Wird gemacht  Die Nase werde ich dir lang machen ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2007)

Ei gudde 

Ich bin jetzt nochetwas am lesen, packen, essen, lesen und dann auch schon on the road  

Sach mal artich tschüss und wäerd a paar Bildscher mitbringe und erzähle wie es denn so war, mit dem radeln unn sooo 
Also viel Spass im Daunus und am Feldhiewwel  unnn losse de Wanerer am läewe 

Unnn

Tschüsssssssssssssssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (31. August 2007)

Argh, was kann so ein Tag doch viele Seiten haben. 

Also,
die Interpretationen gingen schon in die richtige Richtung. 12 Uhr klappt bei mir im Prinzip, wenn der Treffpunkt nicht Fischbach wäre (wo da überhaupt genau?). Selbst Gundelhart wär knapp. Grmpf. Und nu? 
Etwas später oder anderer Treffpunkt käm mir gelegen.


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Argh, was kann so ein Tag doch viele Seiten haben.
> 
> Also,
> die Interpretationen gingen schon in die richtige Richtung. 12 Uhr klappt bei mir im Prinzip, wenn der Treffpunkt nicht Fischbach wäre (wo da überhaupt genau?). Selbst Gundelhart wär knapp. Grmpf. Und nu?
> Etwas später oder anderer Treffpunkt käm mir gelegen.



Wie wäre es mit 12:30 Gundel?

Wie wäre es wenn RH vorher zu Dir kommt wg. aprés-Biken?

Wie lange brauchst Du zur Gundel?


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ei gudde
> 
> Ich bin jetzt nochetwas am lesen, packen, essen, lesen und dann auch schon on the road
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß, komm` heil wieder!


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2007)

hi 
soo die woche ist zu ende grad von der A***** gekommen un jetzt heißts --> WOCHENENDE

--> muss trotzdem morgen wieder auf die A*****


----------



## ratte (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit 12:30 Gundel?
> 
> Wie wäre es wenn RH vorher zu Dir kommt wg. aprés-Biken?
> 
> Wie lange brauchst Du zur Gundel?


Ich hoffe, meinen Besuch so zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr herauskomplimentieren zu können. Ich habs schon angedeutet, dass gemeinsames Mittagessen flach fällt und konnte einen Brunch freundlich abwehren.
Ich brauch etwa 20 Minuten.
Wer was bei mir abliefern möchte für später, ist in Ordnung. Oder Treffpunkt direkt hier, wenn RH hier vorbei kommt? Ich weiß halt nicht, wie man von hier am Besten Richtung Hochtaunus kommt.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (31. August 2007)

rat4018366te schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch etwa 20 Minuten.


Dann brauch ich 30min 


			
				rat4018366te schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß halt nicht, wie man von hier am Besten Richtung Hochtaunus kommt.


Mit dem Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Wer was bei mir abliefern möchte für später, ist in Ordnung. Oder Treffpunkt direkt hier, wenn RH hier vorbei kommt? Ich weiß halt nicht, wie man von hier am Besten Richtung Hochtaunus kommt.



Ich würde vorschlagen 12:30 Uhr Gundel, nach Fischbach und von dort weiter in den Hochtaunus. Du führst RH zur Gundel, Stephan führt uns nach Fischbach und gemeinsam schaffen wir es dann in den Hochtaunus! 

Ok?


----------



## fUEL (31. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hi
> soo die woche ist zu ende grad von der arbeit gekommen un jetzt heißts --> WOCHENENDE
> 
> --> muss trotzdem morgen wieder auf die arbeit


 

.......


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> .......



tja so is des als schüler.... unter woche keine zeit weil man fast den ganzen tag in der schule hockt und am wocheneende schuftet man um sich den bikesport zu finanzieren...
was bleibt mir anderes übrig außer im lotto zu gewinnen


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> tja so is des als schüler.... unter woche keine zeit weil man fast den ganzen tag in der schule hockt und am wocheneende schuftet man um sich den bikesport zu finanzieren...
> was bleibt mir anderes übrig außer im lotto zu gewinnen



ich glaube, es ging um das in diesem Fred verbotene Wort A*****.


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2007)

ohje!! wusste ich net


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hi
> soo die woche ist zu ende grad von der A***** gekommen un jetzt heißts --> WOCHENENDE
> 
> --> muss trotzdem morgen wieder auf die A*****





Arachne schrieb:


> ich glaube, es ging um das in diesem Fred verbotene Wort A*****.



besser?


----------



## fUEL (31. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ohje!! wusste ich net


War nur ein kleiner Hinweis, keine Kritik!

Mit a.... versaut man sich regelmässig den ganzen Tag.
Was macht dem Crazy sein Finger?


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen 12:30 Uhr Gundel, nach Fischbach und von dort weiter in den Hochtaunus. Du führst RH zur Gundel, Stephan führt uns nach Fischbach und gemeinsam schaffen wir es dann in den Hochtaunus!
> 
> Ok?



wäre eine möglichkeit ...wer kommt noch zur gundel ??
wenn keiner mehr kommt könnte wir auch erst zur sabine fahren und  von dann von da aus durchs feld nach fischbach

ichweis ich mache es gerne x-kompliziert


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> War nur ein kleiner Hinweis, keine Kritik!
> 
> Mit a.... versaut man sich regelmässig den ganzen Tag.
> Was macht dem Crazy sein Finger?



naja sagen wirs mal soo, wunde fast komplett verheilt und bewegen kann ern auch wieder
wollte ja mit ihm schon am sonntag wieder ne tour im hochtaunus fahrn

P.S. kommt vllt einer mit??


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> War nur ein kleiner Hinweis, keine Kritik!
> 
> Mit a.... versaut man sich regelmässig den ganzen Tag.
> Was macht dem Crazy sein Finger?



wurde auch nicht als kritik aufgefasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> besser?



super krass korrekt!


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2007)

so
ich geh jetzt nochmal meine trailsucht bissi bekämpfen solange es noch hell ist 
bis denne


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> naja sagen wirs mal soo, wunde fast komplett verheilt und bewegen kann ern auch wieder
> wollte ja mit ihm schon am sonntag wieder ne tour im hochtaunus fahrn
> 
> P.S. kommt vllt einer mit??



Einige aus Kelk-/Hofheim wollen auch in den Hochtaunus. Allerdings werden wir von zu Hause aus los fahren. Vielleicht können wir uns ja irgendwo treffen. Z.B. beim Naturfreundehaus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen 12:30 Uhr Gundel, nach Fischbach und von dort weiter in den Hochtaunus. Du führst RH zur Gundel, Stephan führt uns nach Fischbach und gemeinsam schaffen wir es dann in den Hochtaunus!
> 
> Ok?



Ich habe den LMB-Eintrag angepasst. Ich würde vorschlagen, Ihr kommt von der Gundelhardt direkt bei mir in Fischbach vorbei - ok!


----------



## fUEL (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> super krass korrekt!


..........kann es sein, daß man plauschig nur noch im Mtk unterwegs ist und auch nur noch von dort startet.


Kelkheim Hofheim Plauscherfreds könnte man dann doch zusammenlegen


----------



## arkonis (31. August 2007)

so eine Testrunde hat mein Fuel bestanden  
bin wieder zufrieden mit dem Bike, es hält und läst sich selbst reparieren  

hier in aktueller Konfiguration:








und hier der Ofen  für die, die nicht wissen was ein Trekofen ist:


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ..........kann es sein, daß man plauschig nur noch im Mtk unterwegs ist und auch nur noch von dort startet.
> 
> 
> Kelkheim Hofheim Plauscherfreds könnte man dann doch zusammenlegen



Ich fürchte, dann wären die abHofheim-Runden wahrscheinlich weniger gut besucht - einfach zu unübersichtlich. 

Außerdem lege ich persönlich super viel Wert auf alle Strömungen im Plauscherfred.


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> so eine Testrunde hat mein Fuel bestanden
> bin wieder zufrieden mit dem Bike, es hält und läst sich selbst reparieren
> 
> hier in aktueller Konfiguration:
> ...


----------



## arkonis (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir ja nochmal das Steilstück von gestern fahren!


 
ne lass mal  , die Sattelstütze ist zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ne lass mal  , *die Sattelstütze ist zu lang *



Das kann ich richten


----------



## arkonis (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das kann ich richten


 
ist ein fester Spanner dran, egal wie die Stütze bleibt so lang


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Habe gerade die neuen Netzteile für die Netzwerkkomponenten angeschlossen und dabei durch Zufall festgestellt, dass es noch einen anderen Access Point zerlegt hat.

Vier Geräte von einem Hersteller, drei Jahre alt, drei Netzteile defekt


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe gerade die neuen Netzteile für die Netzwerkkomponenten angeschlossen und dabei durch Zufall festgestellt, dass es noch einen anderen Access Point zerlegt hat.
> 
> Vier Geräte von einem Hersteller, drei Jahre alt, drei Netzteile defekt



 

Um welchen Hersteller handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Um welchen Hersteller handelt es sich denn?



D-Link, 1 Router mit WLAN und drei WLAN Access Points


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Einige aus Kelk-/Hofheim wollen auch in den Hochtaunus. Allerdings werden wir von zu Hause aus los fahren. Vielleicht können wir uns ja irgendwo treffen. Z.B. beim Naturfreundehaus.




jo wäre ne option  
müsstet nur sagen wann ihr ca am naturfreundehaus seit...
wo habt ihr vor lang zu fahrn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jo wäre ne option
> müsstet nur sagen wann ihr ca am naturfreundehaus seit...
> wo habt ihr vor lang zu fahrn?



Wenn wir pünktlich um 13:00 Uhr in Fischbach loskommen, wären wir ca. 30 bis 45 Minuten später am Naturfreundehaus...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. August 2007)

ei gude !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn wir* pünktlich *um 13:00 Uhr in Fischbach loskommen, wären wir ca. 30 bis 45 Minuten später am Naturfreundehaus...



ich dachte da fahren Plauscher mit


----------



## wondermike (31. August 2007)

So so. Dann werde ich mich am Sonntag wohl mal wieder auf die Weltreise nach Kelkheim machen müssen. Aber wer ist die Gundelhardt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich dachte da fahren Plauscher mit



Deshalb ja auch gleich die Relativierung *"Wenn wir pünklich..."*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So so. Dann werde ich mich am Sonntag wohl mal wieder auf die Weltreise nach Kelkheim machen müssen. Aber wer ist die Gundelhardt?



Reist Du nach Kelkheim mit dem Auto an?


----------



## wondermike (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Reist Du nach Kelkheim mit dem Auto an?



Yo. Mit dem Bike von Köppern ist doch ein bissi weit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Yo. Mit dem Bike von Köppern ist doch ein bissi weit.



Ok, dann kommst Du lieber nach Fischbach anstatt zur Gundelhardt. Ich schicke Dir eine PN mit meiner Adresse und Handynummer, ok?


----------



## wondermike (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, dann kommst Du lieber nach Fischbach anstatt zur Gundelhardt. Ich schicke Dir eine PN mit meiner Adresse und Handynummer, ok?



Okeydokey. Um how much watch soll ich denn dann aufschlagen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Okeydokey. Um how much watch soll ich denn dann aufschlagen?



Well, assuming that the Gundelhardt-trek is in time, I would suggest, that you arrive around 12:45 at my Datscha in Fischbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (31. August 2007)

Oh, juu kähn Inglisch werri guddli.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> und hier der Ofen  für die, die nicht wissen was ein Trekofen ist:



Ne, oder? Du hast Dein Trek nicht wirklich in dem Räucherofen gebraten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Oh, juu kähn Inglisch werri guddli.



Yes, I am heavy on the wire


----------



## Zilli (31. August 2007)

Guude zusammen,
endlich fertig (mit Allem). Ich wünsch Euch auch ne schöne Woche und gutes Wetter. Selbst wenn's Wetter schlecht wäre, habt Ihr hier genug "Ausgleichssport"; zumindest für die Finger . Unglaublich was Ihr Zeit habt (oder nehmt).

Ich wollte noch schnell ein LMB für Meran machen; geht aber ned (nur D, A oder CH).
Also macht's gut; bis nächste Woche .
(P.S.: es Garminsche is heute noch angekommen)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich werd am Sonntag zwar auch ab Fischbach fahren, aber wohl schon drei Stunden früher.



Konkret, krass issch weiss, aber so früh am Sonntag ist keine Zeit für die Mehrzahl der Plauscher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. August 2007)

Wünsch euch nen schönen Urlaub in Meran und kommt alle heil wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wosn das  kenn nur das windeck ...
> 
> p.s. hatte meinen post oben nochmal editiert



Franzmanneck war eine etwas verunglimpfende Bezeichnung für das Franzoseneck 

Wo das ist weisst Du aber, oder?


----------



## wondermike (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yes, I am heavy on the wire



Heute wieder volle Kanne English for Runaways hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> 12 Uhr klappt bei mir im Prinzip, wenn der Treffpunkt nicht Fischbach wäre (*wo da überhaupt genau?*).



Quasi bei mir, aber ich habe keine Lust dem gesamten Publikum hier meine Adresse zu verraten 



ratte schrieb:


> Selbst Gundelhart wär knapp. Grmpf. Und nu? Etwas später oder anderer Treffpunkt käm mir gelegen.



So jetzt haben wir etwas später und einen anderen Treffpunkt vor Fischbach (Gundelhardt) speziell für Madam, ich hoffe es konveniert nun  



ratte schrieb:


> Wer was bei mir abliefern möchte für später, ...



Darf ich fragen, was "was" und was "später" ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude zusammen,
> endlich fertig (mit Allem). Ich wünsch Euch auch ne schöne Woche und gutes Wetter. Selbst wenn's Wetter schlecht wäre, habt Ihr hier genug "Ausgleichssport"; zumindest für die Finger . Unglaublich was Ihr Zeit habt (oder nehmt).
> 
> Ich wollte noch schnell ein LMB für Meran machen; geht aber ned (nur D, A oder CH).
> ...



 Viel Spaß und kommt heil (Gesundheit & Material) wieder!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Jo Carsten & Lugga auch ich wünsche einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jo Carsten & Lugga auch ich wünsche einen schönen Urlaub



& hkn  & Nils


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> & hkn  & Nils



 Selbstverständlich - Ich blick' da nicht mehr durch, wer hier alles mit wem...


----------



## ratte (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So jetzt haben wir etwas später und einen anderen Treffpunkt vor Fischbach (Gundelhardt) speziell für Madam, ich hoffe es konveniert nun
> 
> Darf ich fragen, was "was" und was "später" ist?


Also, wenn ich mal kurz zusammenfassen darf:
Ab zwölf bei mir (zum Abliefern eventuell kühlungsbedürftiger Apres-Bike-Dinge) und da ich nicht vorher loskomme, etwa 12:30 Uhr Gundelhardt (d, t oder dt?), und dann irgendwann 12:45 Uhr/13 Uhr Fischbach. Oder hab ich irgendwo was verpeilt?

@waltho
Gestern abend in der Gundel fiel wieder irgendwann das Stichwort Grillen o.ä. in Verbindung mit einer netten Tour am Sonntag. Diesmal also mit etwas mehr Vorlaufzeit als letzte Woche.  

Wie wird eigentlich das Wetter?

@Urlauber
Viel Vergnügen, auch unbekannterweise.


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich mal kurz zusammenfassen darf:
> Ab zwölf bei mir (zum Abliefern eventuell kühlungsbedürftiger Apres-Bike-Dinge) und da ich nicht vorher loskomme, etwa 12:30 Uhr Gundelhardt (d, t oder dt?), und dann irgendwann 12:45 Uhr/13 Uhr beim waltho. Oder hab ich irgendwo was verpeilt?
> 
> @waltho
> ...



au ja das wetter..... für sonntag
Morgens : leichter Regen
Mittags: leichter Regen
Abends: wolkig

un den ganzen Tag 11-17°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich mal kurz zusammenfassen darf:



Gerne 



ratte schrieb:


> Ab zwölf bei mir (zum Abliefern eventuell kühlungsbedürftiger Apres-Bike-Dinge)







ratte schrieb:


> und da ich nicht vorher loskomme, etwa 12:30 Uhr Gundelhardt (d, t oder dt?)






ratte schrieb:


> , und dann irgendwann 12:45 Uhr/13 Uhr beim wa*h*ltho.







ratte schrieb:


> Oder hab ich irgendwo was verpeilt?



Ich glaube nicht 



ratte schrieb:


> @wa*h*ltho
> Gestern abend in der Gundel fiel wieder irgendwann das Stichwort Grillen o.ä. in Verbindung mit einer netten Tour am Sonntag. Diesmal also mit etwas mehr Vorlaufzeit als letzte Woche.







ratte schrieb:


> Wie wird eigentlich das Wetter?



Lt. www.wetter.de für Kelkheim trocken, max 22 Grad, also im Hochtaunus nicht sonderlich warm.


----------



## Frank (31. August 2007)

N'Abend zusammen. 

Ich muss Sonntag arbeiten  sonst wär ich vielleicht auch mal "wieder" mit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> N'Abend zusammen.
> 
> Ich muss Sonntag arbeiten  sonst wär ich vielleicht auch mal "wieder" mit.



Ich glaub' ich komm' doch mal wieder zu Hibike in den Laden, damit wir uns mal persönlich treffen


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> N'Abend zusammen.
> 
> Ich muss Sonntag a*******  sonst wär ich vielleicht auch mal "wieder" mit.


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...Gundelhardt (d, t oder dt?), ....



d


----------



## Frank (31. August 2007)

Ach Gerd, eben isses mir auch aufgefallen ... bin halt etwas überar***** ... 

Waltho - eijo sicher, nächste Woche bin ich Di. und Mi. dort. 

hkn war heute auch da


----------



## caroka (31. August 2007)

War ja heute in der Reha bei der Oma und habe spontan entschieden morgen nochmal vorbeizuschauen. (Ist mir wichtig.) Ihr geht es soweit ganz gut.  
Von daher zieh ich mich mal aus der Planung für morgen zurück und wir tel. uns gegebenenfalls zusammen. Grillen sag ich mal ab, wenn ich auch tierisch Lust dazu hätte, weil ich für morgen ganz schlecht planen kann und die Kinder habe.

Und jetzt gute Nacht bis hoffentlich morgen


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ...sonst wär ich vielleicht auch mal "wieder" mit.



Lohnt sich wirklich, super nette Leute!


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> War ja heute in der Reha bei der Oma und habe spontan entschieden morgen nochmal vorbeizuschauen. (Ist mir wichtig.) Ihr geht es soweit ganz gut.
> Von daher zieh ich mich mal aus der Planung für morgen zurück und wir tel. uns gegebenenfalls zusammen. Grillen sag ich mal ab, wenn ich auch tierisch Lust dazu hätte, weil ich für morgen ganz schlecht planen kann und die Kinder habe.
> 
> Und jetzt gute Nacht bis hoffentlich morgen



Menno!!! Nochmal: Morgen ist Samstag und Grillen ist Sonntag!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Menno!!! Nochmal: Morgen ist Samstag und Grillen ist Sonntag!!!



Ich telefoniere gerade mit Caro und erkläre es ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich telefoniere gerade mit Caro und erkläre es ihr


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lohnt sich wirklich, super nette Leute!



DANKE das haste nett gesagt Gerdi


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

Halloooooooo erst mal  bin vom Handball zurück 
GEWONNEN


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> d



Correction: Gundelhar*dt*


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Halloooooooo erst mal  bin vom Handball zurück
> GEWONNEN



 Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  Wann feiern wir das?!


----------



## ratte (31. August 2007)

Aaaah, mir ist so grün vor Augen. 
Glückwunsch.

Ich verabschiede mich auch mal für heute. Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Sie hat's jetzt gecheckt, ist zur Zeit etwas durcheinander die Gute


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Halloooooooo erst mal  bin vom Handball zurück
> GEWONNEN



Glückwunsch  !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lohnt sich wirklich, super nette Leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Aaaah, mir ist so grün vor Augen.
> Glückwunsch.
> 
> Ich verabschiede mich auch mal für heute. Nacht zusammen.




GUTE NACHT


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Correction: Gundelhar*dt*



Vergiß endlich Deine garmin-Topo! 

MagicMaps und Wanderkarte meinen d!


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sie hat's jetzt gecheckt, ist zur Zeit etwas durcheinander die Gute



Ach! ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Aaaah, mir ist so grün vor Augen.
> Glückwunsch.
> 
> Ich verabschiede mich auch mal für heute. Nacht zusammen.



Genau, the weekend starts here: Zeit ins Bett zu gehen... 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vergiß endlich Deine garmin-Topo!
> 
> MagicMaps und Wanderkarte meinen d!



also der platz wird Gundelhardt geschrieben die Gaststätte Gundelhard 

schon etwas verwirrend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vergiß endlich Deine garmin-Topo!
> 
> MagicMaps und Wanderkarte meinen d!



www.kelkheim.de meint Gundelhardt, das Telefonbuch Gundelhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vergiß endlich Deine garmin-Topo!
> 
> MagicMaps und Wanderkarte meinen d!



www.kelkheim.de und das halbe www meinen Gundelhardt, das Telefonbuch Gundelhard, der derzeitige Pächter ist aber m.W. auch kein native German speaker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

GN8 - Ich werde übrigens morgen um Mittagszeit voraussichtlich 'ne Runde mit Manni und evtl. Caro fahren...


----------



## Frank (31. August 2007)

Ist doch wuascht, ist im Wald und es gibt Schnitzel und Bier?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. August 2007)

ich werd auch mal ins Bett gehen, sogar früher als wenn ich a***** müssten  und das alles nur weil ich morgen früh (8uhr da sein) a****** muss 

Gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2007)

ich geh schlafen...
muss ja morgen a******** 

gn8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ist doch wuascht, ist im Wald und es gibt Schnitzel und Bier?



Klar, aber Gerd, Fux und ich spalten halt' manchmal gerne Haare


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich werd auch mal ins Bett gehen, sogar früher als wenn ich a***** müssten  und das alles nur weil ich morgen früh (8uhr da sein) a****** muss
> 
> Gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## habkeinnick (31. August 2007)

GN8 und viel spaß euch allen - eine woche ruhe vor mir. freut euch


----------



## Frank (31. August 2007)

Eine Woche Ruhe? Tze ...


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

hab ich da jetzt richtig überflogen ...SO 1230 gundelhardt ?

geht das das wir auf dem rückweg kurzbei mir vorbei schiessen und ich dann noch das gelump zum grillen hole ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8 und viel spaß euch allen - eine woche ruhe vor mir. freut euch



 wieso soll das ein Grund zur Freude sein?


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hab ich da jetzt richtig überflogen ...SO 1230 gundelhardt ?





Alberto68 schrieb:


> geht das das wir auf dem rückweg kurzbei mir vorbei schiessen und ich dann noch das gelump zum grillen hole ?


Klar!


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar!



cool trail bis 100m vor die tür


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. August 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8 und viel spaß euch allen - eine woche ruhe vor mir. freut euch



ich will nen Erfahrungsbericht über deine KeFü 

Viel Spass und lass die Steine aufm Boden ganz


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> www.kelkheim.de und das halbe www meinen Gundelhardt, das Telefonbuch Gundelhard, der derzeitige Pächter ist aber m.W. auch kein native German speaker


Hab ich mir auch schon mal Gedanken drüber gemacht. 

Vorschläge: 
1.- Wir schreiben aus Protest einfach Gundelhart. Dann sind wir wenigstens sicher, daß es nicht stimmt.  
2.- Zwischending: Gundelhard(t)
3.- Plauscherschreibweise gemäß des A-Wortes: G*********
4.- Aküfi: Gh


----------



## Arachne (31. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch schon mal Gedanken drüber gemacht.
> 
> Vorschläge:
> 1.- Wir schreiben aus Protest einfach Gundelhart. Dann sind wir wenigstens sicher, daß es nicht stimmt.
> ...



 

Nr. 2. kam mir auch schon in den Sinn.  Ich werde es aber zukünftig halten, wie ich es schon beim Fux sah: Gundel! Find` ich nett.


----------



## fUEL (31. August 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Okeydokey. Um how much watch soll ich denn dann aufschlagen?


 

Bitte nicht schon wieder aufschlagen, das war doch erst


----------



## Alberto68 (31. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nr. 2. kam mir auch schon in den Sinn.  Ich werde es aber zukünftig halten, wie ich es schon beim Fux sah: Gundel! Find` ich nett.



Des sacht meh halt in kelkgem so "Gundel" 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4019174&postcount=37866

so isses wirklich

und heisst auch GUNDELHARDT STR.


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2007)

So, Auto gepackt, Brote belegt, Äpfel gewaschen und ab dafür .......

Melde mich so in 1 Woche wieder, braun gebrannt, gestählte Muskeln, Wetter gegerbtes Gesicht ..... nennt mich Toni Sailer  

Als ihr hübschen machst hübsch und bleibt gesund 

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (31. August 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So, Auto gepackt, Brote belegt, Äpfel gewaschen und ab dafür .......
> 
> Melde mich so in 1 Woche wieder, braun gebrannt, gestählte Muskeln, Wetter gegerbtes Gesicht ..... nennt mich Toni Sailer
> 
> ...


 

BX  (bleib xsund) - aber gut vorbereitet bist de ja , denn


one apple each day keeps the doctor away


----------



## wondermike (31. August 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder aufschlagen, das war doch erst



Werd' mich bemühen...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8 und viel spaß euch allen - eine woche ruhe vor mir. freut euch



dto.


----------



## Maggo (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lohnt sich wirklich, super nette Leute!



genau aus dem grund hab ich meine planung umgeworfen und fahre mit, ich werde evtl aber etwas früher aussteigen.

btw: gude morsche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

Moin, moin in Kelkheim regnet es gerade


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin in Kelkheim regnet es gerade


Hier auch  , was ein Sch***!  Da will ich einmal mit meinem Schatz biken und dann dieses Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-Town-Cruiser (1. September 2007)

Kann sich doch noch ändern das Wetter^^
Bei mir regnet es nich, aber mein Reifen 
Hat n Leck, oder gleich 2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nr. 2. kam mir auch schon in den Sinn.  Ich werde es aber zukünftig halten, wie ich es schon beim Fux sah: Gundel! Find` ich nett.



Ich bleibe bei Gundelhardt, weil das gemäß meinem Sprachgefühl die einzig richtige Variante ist 

Und Hünertberg bleibt Hünertberg


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Franzmanneck war eine etwas verunglimpfende Bezeichnung für das Franzoseneck
> 
> Wo das ist weisst Du aber, oder?



ich kenns bestimmt. steh aber grad aufm schlauch ...



Arachne schrieb:


> Vergiß endlich Deine garmin-Topo!
> 
> MagicMaps und Wanderkarte meinen d!



hmmm. an dem gasthaus selbst stehts ganz groß nur mit "d"




Arachne schrieb:


> Nr. 2. kam mir auch schon in den Sinn.  Ich werde es aber zukünftig halten, wie ich es schon beim Fux sah: Gundel! Find` ich nett.



 

so, moin erst mal ! hatte gestern abend wieder einen rückfall bezüglich "steifes genick"   ich depp hab nämlich ein paar fliesenpackungen in den keller geschleppt, die der fliesenleger freundlicherweise mir überlassen hat. das war wohl zuviel für meinen anscheinend noch nicht 100 % auskurierten nacken. mir gings wieder entsprechend dreckig am abend und ich hatte zudem das gefühl, dass sich die wundersalbe auch noch mehr zeit mit der heilung lässt als beim 1. mal  

was lernen wir daraus : schwere sachen zu schleppen ist halt doch frauensache und sollte entsprechend deligiert werden. ich werde damit heute beim getränke-kauf und katzenstreukauf mal damit anfangen  
sonst werd ich wohl nie wieder fit.
biken ist fürs wochenende auch gestrichen, was mir beim aktuellen wetter aber nicht wirklich schwer fällt  

ich hoffe dennoch für euch, dass es sich bis heute mittag wieder bessert und ihr eure geplanten touren durchziehen könnt


----------



## caroka (1. September 2007)

So wie es heute aussieht, werde ich wohl nicht biken. 
Danke für den Anruf gestern Wahltho.  
Ich freu mich schon auf morgen und dann hab ich bestimmt auch was zum Grillen. Ich würde nur eben meine Mädels mitbringen, wenn es nicht zuviel wird.


----------



## caroka (1. September 2007)

.....und für Dich Fux gute Besserung!


----------



## fUEL (1. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So wie es heute aussieht, werde ich wohl nicht biken.
> Danke für den Anruf gestern Wahltho.
> Ich freu mich schon auf morgen und dann hab ich bestimmt auch was zum Grillen. Ich würde nur eben meine Mädels mitbringen, wenn es nicht zuviel wird.


 

Wenn Ihr die Wettervorhersage beachtet müsstet Ihr zuerst grillen und dann in den Regen fahren...die Urlauber haben wohl schönes Wetter lt. Vorhersage.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr die Wettervorhersage beachtet müsstet Ihr zuerst grillen und dann in den Regen fahren...



Quatsch, morgen bleibt es lt HR3 und www.wetter.de trocken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So wie es heute aussieht, werde ich wohl nicht biken.



Warum nicht? Die Sonne kommt gerade raus und es ist genial warm draussen, wäre eine Sünde, den Tag zu verpassen  

Ich ruf' Dich nachher mal an


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin in Kelkheim regnet es gerade





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hier auch  , was ein Sch***!  Da will ich einmal mit meinem Schatz biken und dann dieses Wetter...



Guten Morgen,

ihr müßt auch warten, bis die Sonne aufgegangen ist! Hier scheint sie.


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau aus dem grund hab ich meine planung umgeworfen und fahre mit, ich werde evtl aber etwas früher aussteigen.
> 
> btw: gude morsche.



  *undfuerletzteresdenkopfschuettelsmiley*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

D-Town-Cruiser schrieb:


> Kann sich doch noch ändern das Wetter^^
> Bei mir regnet es nich, aber mein Reifen
> Hat n Leck, oder gleich 2



Und, wieder dicht?


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich kenns bestimmt. steh aber grad aufm schlauch ...


Mit Franzoseneck wird die zwischen Oberursel und dem Hünerberg gelegene Kreuzung direkt an der Ravensteinhütte bezeichnet. Ich habe mal erzählt bekommen, dass dort im Krieg die Franzosen lagen.

Google konnte mir letzteres aber nicht bestätigen. Wenn ihr Franzoseneck googelt, kommt gleich auf Seite eins der Plauschfred! 



wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> so, moin erst mal ! hatte gestern abend wieder einen rückfall bezüglich "steifes genick"   ich depp hab nämlich ein paar fliesenpackungen in den keller geschleppt, die der fliesenleger freundlicherweise mir überlassen hat. das war wohl zuviel für meinen anscheinend noch nicht 100 % auskurierten nacken. mir gings wieder entsprechend dreckig am abend und ich hatte zudem das gefühl, dass sich die wundersalbe auch noch mehr zeit mit der heilung lässt als beim 1. mal
> ...


Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal in meine Hände begeben!


----------



## fUEL (1. September 2007)

Wir werden auch im Taunus bleiben, da das Wetter ja nun doch besser zu werden scheint brauchen wir die Ökobilanz nicht zu versauen und lassen die Autos dahaam


----------



## ratte (1. September 2007)

@caro
Bring die beiden ruhig mit.
Mir geht höchstens irgendwann der Platz an Tischen aus.
Und Getränke...äh...also Kranenburger ist in rauhen Mengen vorhanden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

So, habe das Alltagsrad vom Sohnemann mal wieder auf Vordermann gebracht (neue Lampe, etc.) hoffentlich hält das ein Weilchen 

Um ca. 13:00 Uhr werde ich mit Kumpel Manni (falls er morgen mitfährt nennt ihn nur bitte nicht so, denn das mag er gar nicht  ) zu einer hoffentlich trailigen Tour ab Fischbach aufbrechen 

Falls einer mit möchte...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit Franzoseneck wird die zwischen Oberursel und dem Hüner*t*berg gelegene Kreuzung direkt an der Ravensteinhütte bezeichnet. Ich habe mal erzählt bekommen, *dass dort im Krieg die Franzosen lagen*.



Wahrscheinlich in den napoleonischen Kriegen 

Steht aber auch gross dran "Franzoseneck"


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich in den napoleonischen Kriegen
> 
> Steht aber auch gross dran "Franzoseneck"



Eigentlich hätte ich jetzt fest damit gerechnet, dass Du Franzosen*t*eck schreibst!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte ich jetzt fest damit gerechnet, dass Du *Franzosenteck* schreibst!!



Ne, wenn dann Franzmanneck


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, wenn dann Franzmanneck



Tse, komische Garmin-Topo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tse, komische Garmin-Topo...



Ist die Ausgabe von 1871...


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist die Ausgabe von 1871...



Könnte sein, da waren es glaube ich noch ein/zwei Satelliten weniger. Die konnten die Beschriftungen sicherlich noch nicht auslesen!


----------



## ratte (1. September 2007)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:
Wie findet man jemanden, der weder ein Handy noch ein Navi und wahrscheinlich nichtmal eine Straßenkarte der Gegend hat?


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:
> Wie findet man jemanden, der weder ein Handy noch ein Navi und wahrscheinlich nichtmal eine Straßenkarte der Gegend hat?



Äh, meinst Du wie man jemanden ohne diese Hilfsmittel findet?

Wenn ja: stadtplandienst.de, map24.de, falk.de,...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:
> Wie findet man jemanden, der weder ein Handy noch ein Navi und wahrscheinlich nichtmal eine Straßenkarte der Gegend hat?



Gar nicht? 

Abwarten, bis er sich von einem dieser alten Münzfernsprecher bei Dir meldet, falls er Deine Telefonnummer hat...


----------



## ratte (1. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... falls er Deine Telefonnummer hat...


Falls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (1. September 2007)

Alles Okay.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Alles Okay.



Na dann


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

hallo!!
un? alles fit hier?
wie sieht des morgen eig aus wenns regnet??
ich persönlich hab damit kein so großes problem ...


----------



## arkonis (1. September 2007)

das Wetter sieht gar nicht gut aus, nix mit biken ?.... 
Hoffentlich wird es besser, bin jetzt am WE beim Wettkampf-Distanzreiten mit dabei, wenn es in Strömen regnet kann es richtig Nass werden


----------



## fUEL (1. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> das Wetter sieht gar nicht gut aus, nix mit biken ?....
> Hoffentlich wird es besser, bin jetzt am WE beim Wettkampf-Distanzreiten mit dabei, wenn es in Strömen regnet kann es richtig Nass werden


 

Das hat das Reiten im Regen so an sich


----------



## arkonis (1. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Das hat das Reiten im Regen so an sich


 
danach ist dann aber nichts mit warmer Dusche, flauschiges Bettchen das macht es noch viel , viel nasser  ich sehe gerade die Sonne kommt heraus, alles wieder im lot


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. September 2007)

ei gude wie!

War heut erstaunlich trocken und hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt 

und gleich gehts aufs Sommerfest


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

gude crazy


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

Hmm, stelle gerade fest, dass wir wieder mit Riesenschritten auf die nächste K-Frage zugehen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

irgentwie grad tote hose hier....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. September 2007)

ich hab heut die komplette rocky story auf dvd bekommen, die k frage iss heut abend zumindest für mich unrelevant. es wartet teil III.


----------



## Maggo (1. September 2007)

......adriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab heut die komplette rocky story auf dvd bekommen, die k frage iss heut abend zumindest für mich unrelevant. es wartet teil



Heute abend werde ich auch nichts zur Lösung der K-Frage beitragen, da bei uns auch Heimkinoabend angesagt ist


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab heut die komplette rocky story auf dvd bekommen, die k frage iss heut abend zumindest für mich unrelevant. es wartet teil III.





wahltho schrieb:


> Heute abend werde ich auch nichts zur Lösung der K-Frage beitragen, da bei uns auch Heimkinoabend angesagt ist


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2007)

So, werd' dann mal wieder die Nobbys am Jekyll montieren. Da Pfadi hat ja leider 'ne Speiche locker. Heute habe ich auch geschwänzt, das Wetter sah ja wirklich nicht so einladend aus. Aber morgen soll's ja gut werden. Freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die Tour.


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

nabend


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, werd' dann mal wieder die Nobbys am Jekyll montieren. Da Pfadi hat ja leider 'ne Speiche locker. Heute habe ich auch geschwänzt, das Wetter sah ja wirklich nicht so einladend aus. Aber morgen soll's ja gut werden. Freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die Tour.


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Was gibt'sn da schon wieder zu grinsen, hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

wo habt ihrn vor morgen genau lang zu fahrn??


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was gibt'sn da schon wieder zu grinsen, hä?



Tschuldige, die Grinserei hat eigentlich gar nix mit Deinem Beitrag zu tun...  Ich freue mich auch auf die Tour!


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tschuldige, die Grinserei hat eigentlich gar nix mit Deinem Beitrag zu tun...  Ich freue mich auch auf die Tour!



Quatsch, natürlich darfst Du so viel grinsen, wie Du willst. Ist ja ein freies Land.


----------



## Maggo (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch auf die Tour!



ich mich auch. ich glaub aber ich lasse das schwere daheim!


----------



## Maggo (1. September 2007)

59


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 59



Da hast Du heute aber noch einiges vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da hast Du heute aber noch einiges vor.



Wenn die richtigen Leute da sind, geht das ratz fatz!


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich mich auch. ich glaub aber ich lasse das schwere daheim!



 Ach komm`, RH konnte ich auch davon überzeugen mit den Klebereifen zu kommen.


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wo habt ihrn vor morgen genau lang zu fahrn??



Steht irgendwo im Plauschfred, lies einfach nach!


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wo habt ihrn vor morgen genau lang zu fahrn??



Ich geb` Dir `nen Tipp: Neben mir hat auch wahltho `nen Vorschlag gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

53 

So nächster Film: Blood Diamond


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Steht irgendwo im Plauschfred, lies einfach nach!



Na ganz genau wissen wir noch nicht wo wir morgen langfahren


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na ganz genau wissen wir noch nicht wo wir morgen langfahren



  
irgentwie kenn ich das von mir...
ich überleg mir auch immer erst unterwegs wo ich überhaupt hin will


----------



## Maggo (1. September 2007)

er hat es geschafft, der italienische hengst hat seinen titel zurückerobert. ob ich teil IV auch noch schaff..............falls ich morgen viereckige augen hab wisst ihr ja bescheid.


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> er hat es geschafft, der italienische hengst hat seinen titel zurückerobert. ob ich teil IV auch noch schaff..............falls ich morgen viereckige augen hab wisst ihr ja bescheid.



ziehst ne brille drüber... fällt das gar nich auf


----------



## Maggo (1. September 2007)

doch doch, die brille iss rund, fällt also auf.  ich gugg in 90 minuten noch mal rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

die brille muss nur groß genug sein


----------



## Maggo (1. September 2007)

so ne rex gildo brille wär also angesagt. wo krieg ich sowas morgen früh her??? ich denke wichtiger ist, dass ich mirgen niemanden aus versehen umboxe wenn er zu schnell wird gerd.


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

ey wenn wir so weiter machen kommen wir noch auf die 38k


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so ne rex gildo brille wär also angesagt. wo krieg ich sowas morgen früh her??? ich denke wichtiger ist, dass ich mirgen niemanden aus versehen umboxe wenn er zu schnell wird gerd.



Der Gerd macht morgen ganz loggaa........


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Der Gerd macht morgen ganz loggaa........



muss mich das beunruhigen -->,,    ''


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

ey man ich muss bis Mittwoch für DEutsch 70 seiten von schiller ,,maria stuart,, lesen....
das sind eindeutig 70 zu viel!!  
ich bin am verzweifeln...  
das is soo öde langweilig.... 
un in einer sprche geschrieben .... so redet kein mensch


----------



## Maggo (1. September 2007)

tja, ihr armen schüler ihr habts echt nicht leicht. also freiwillig würde ich sicher nicht mit einem von euch tauschen, da iss so ein schöner j** doch was wesentlich lockereres......... kobbschüddel.


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Der Gerd macht morgen ganz loggaa........



Neeee, da kriegt er mich ja!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tja, ihr armen schüler ihr habts echt nicht leicht. also freiwillig würde ich sicher nicht mit einem von euch tauschen, da iss so ein schöner j** doch was wesentlich lockereres......... kobbschüddel.



maan ich hab so viele hoffnungen in dich gesetzt, das du das jetzt für mich ließt un vllt sogar tauschst....  aber gut 1Jahr 9 Monate dann müsste ich wenn alles gut läuft mein ABI haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> maan ich hab so viele hoffnungen in dich gesetzt, das du das jetzt für mich ließt un vllt sogar tauschst....  aber gut 1Jahr 9 Monate dann müsste ich wenn alles gut läuft mein ABI haben



Ich war auf einem technischen Gymnasium!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich war auf einem technischen Gymnasium!



  da habt ihr bestimmt nicht maria stuart und so andere schinken gelesen


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da habt ihr bestimmt nicht maria stuart und so andere schinken gelesen



 Genau!  Obwohl die Neuen Leiden des jungen W. auch nicht sonderlich erbauend waren...


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ey man ich muss bis Mittwoch für DEutsch 70 seiten von schiller ,,maria stuart,, lesen....
> das sind eindeutig 70 zu viel!!
> ich bin am verzweifeln...
> das is soo öde langweilig....
> un in einer sprche geschrieben .... so redet kein mensch



Hey, ein bisschen klassische Bildung hat noch niemandem geschadet.


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hey, ein bisschen klassische Bildung hat noch niemandem geschadet.



sag ich ja auch nix dagegen..... aber des is aj sooowas von langweilig
selbst unsere lehrer fragt sich wie er uns motivieren soll wenn er es selbst nich is  

aber frau wolf meint ja wir müssten das lesen das wäre ja so lebensnotwenig,.. muss man durch was solls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

Oh mann, noch 32 und es tröpfelt immer noch so dahin...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh mann, noch 32 und es tröpfelt immer noch so dahin...


 
noch 50 seiten und meins tröpfelt auch nur so dahin


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sag ich ja auch nix dagegen..... aber des is aj sooowas von langweilig
> selbst unsere lehrer fragt sich wie er uns motivieren soll wenn er es selbst nich is
> 
> aber frau wolf meint ja wir müssten das lesen das wäre ja so lebensnotwenig,.. muss man durch was solls



Genau! Jetzt erzähl doch mal, was geht da denn ab?


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> noch 50 seiten und meins tröpfelt auch nur so dahin



Was ist denn bisher paassiert?


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau! Jetzt erzähl doch mal, was geht da denn ab?



    das is jetzt nich dein ernst !!??


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das is jetzt nich dein ernst !!??



Doch klar, hilft uns beiden!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Doch klar, hilft uns beiden!



du meinst das wirklich ernst  

na toll
ich bin begeistert

warte ich muss mich sammeln


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> du meinst das wirklich ernst
> 
> na toll
> ich bin begeistert
> ...



ok, ich warte. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Und?


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was ist denn bisher paassiert?



Also, die Maria und die Elisabeth, die kommen irgendwie nich' so gut miteinander klar. Klassischer Zickenkrieg halt. Nur wurde sowas früher halt gern mit dem Hackebeilchen ausgetragen....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

GN8 - Blood Diamond war der Gattin zu blutig, daher Abbruch und bei Gelegenheit alleine sehen 

Ihr schafft die K-Frage auch sicher ohne mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

also wie gesagt da gibts halt die maria stuart... (königin von schottland)
diese kommt aber au sirgenteinem grund soch aus frankreich....
auf jeden fall is sie in england nich so beliebt 
bin grad an ner stell wo irgentein mord ins spiel kommt den is angeblcih ( so die engländer) früher begangen haben soll.. was auch immer... auf jeden fall wurde ihr erst mal ihr ganzes hab un gut vom nem englischen , ka was gefängniswärter entwendet un anscheinend sitzt sie jetzt im knast....


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also, die Maria und die Elisabeth, die kommen irgendwie nich' so gut miteinander klar. Klassischer Zickenkrieg halt. Nur wurde sowas früher halt gern mit dem Hackebeilchen ausgetragen....



wie du kennst das
bring mich nich um wenn ich jetzt sch*** erzählt hab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also, die Maria und die Elisabeth, die kommen irgendwie nich' so gut miteinander klar. Klassischer Zickenkrieg halt. Nur wurde sowas früher halt gern mit dem Hackebeilchen ausgetragen....



Die Maria hat mir ja schon irgendwie leid getan, denn der Depp von Henker hat damals mehrere Hiebe gebraucht...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Maria hat mir ja schon irgendwie leid getan, denn der Depp von Henker hat damals mehrere Hiebe gebraucht...



mhm lecker 
noch en paar horrorgeschichten vorm ins bett gehn  
wenn ich morgen auf der tour hallos bekomm un hinter jedem baum en hackebeil mit henker seh ey ....


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

ihr seit dann dran schuld


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> noch en paar horrorgeschichten vorm ins bett gehn



Wieso Horrogeschichten, is 'ne reale Geschichte...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. September 2007)

Auf die Lauer leg...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

... ich mein war ja klar das die Maria irgendwann von der Elli aus dem Weg geräumt werden würde...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

... aber dann hätt's ja wenigestens 'ne saubere schnelle Sache werden können..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

..aber 'ne was macht die Dummbratze von Henker...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. September 2007)

Laßt uns hier mal k-technisch voran kommen, damit der Abend weiter gehen kann!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

... ok ok, das Beil war schon schwer...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. September 2007)

Hab heute sogar Gesellschaft hier!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso Horrogeschichten, is 'ne reale Geschichte...



schon klar is mir bekannt....
hätteste mir das nich morgen erzähln können  
ich mein titanic is ja auch real.... nach dem film gabs ne menge leute die danach nimmer mit nem schiff fahrn wollten, solls geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Laßt uns hier mal k-technisch voran kommen, damit der Abend weiter gehen kann!



bin doch dabei, geb doch gerade Nachhilfe in Geschichte/Literatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. September 2007)

Es wird spannend...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. September 2007)

Es wird enger...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

... na jedenfalls hat der Henker dann mehrere Hiebe gebraucht...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. September 2007)

...und enger...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

... bis die Rübe von der Maria...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. September 2007)

...und heißer!


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

na endlich ins Finale!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

... endlich runter war.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. September 2007)

Aaaaaah! 

Edit: Mist, daneben!!! Glückwunsch dem Sieger Thomas!


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

und jetzt die 30s...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ok ok, das Beil war schon schwer...



die in frankreich um 1790 hattens da leichter 
manche berichten sie spürten nur einen windstoß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

Genau mit 'ner kleinen Geschichte aus der Geschichte die 38k-Frage gelöst


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

Puuuh, endlich kann der Abend weiter gehen! 

@wahltho:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die in frankreich um 1790 hattens da leichter



Genau, deshalb hat ja dann später ein französischer Arzt namens Guillotine eine humane Tötungsmethode (man lasse sich den Begriff mal einen Moment auf der Zunge zergehen ) ersonnen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau mit 'ner kleinen Geschichte aus der Geschichte die 38k-Frage gelöst



           
   ich bekomm mich vor lachen gard nimmer ein... 

der beitrag von dir.... als die rüber runter war... hat genau gepasst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2007)

... und jetzt GN8 und schlaft recht schön, die Gutenachtgeschichte ist zu Ende


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2007)

Mann, da dreht man Euch Gangstern mal für fünf Minuten den Rücken zu...


----------



## Arachne (1. September 2007)

Fünf Beiträge um 23.01 Uhr...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

@ wahlto gn8 danke für die geschichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2007)

so ich geh jetzt vom henker träumen.... machts gut bis morgen gn8


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2007)

moin und glühstrumpf an wahltho  

leider konnte ich als amtierender k-fragen-beantworter nicht eingreifen, da immer noch mit einem steifen genick gesegnet. das scheint jetzt aber wieder vorbei, hoffentlich dieses mal für länger ...

viel spaß heute bei euren touren


----------



## Maggo (2. September 2007)

moije, mir wars grad soooo langweilig, da hab ich mich mal an die neuste statistik gewagt.

1000-uwe
2000-gerd
3000-fux
4000-hirsch
5000-arkonis
6000-maggo
7000-hkn
8000-arkonis
9000-arkonis
10000-maggo
11000-hkn
12000-maggo
13000-gerd
14000-hkn
15000-caro
16000-maggo
17000-maggo
18000-kater
19000-fuel
20000-maggo
21000-gerd
22000-bodo
23000-uwe durch zugegebenen betrug 
24000- carsten
25000-hkn
26000-rocky mountain
27000-carsten
28000-kater
29000-caro
30000-padres team
31000-uwe
32000-uwe
33000-hkn
34000-waHltHo
35000-waHltHo allerdings ein anzweifelbares ergebnis
36000-kater
37000-fux
38000-waHltHo


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2007)

supi


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2007)

mist, der kater hat einen mehr als ich


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2007)

@kater : 
1. ich krieg dich noch  
2. komm ich heut net biken. muß mich erholen ... schönen gruß an alle und viel schbass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2007)

Moin,

also den Titel "Sieger der 35k-Frage" lehne ich ab.

Es kam nur dazu, weil fUEL nachträglich aus einem anderen Grunde eine eigenen Post löschen musste.


----------



## ratte (2. September 2007)

Moin,
also wenn ich heute keinen Berg hochkomme, liegt das an dem Berg von Frühstück was gerade vor mir steht. 

Bis später.


----------



## Arachne (2. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,

mal schaun, ob ich bis nachher die Augen weit genug auf bekomme, um mitfahren zu können.  Das Wetter sieht augenblicklich ja gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## Arachne (2. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Moin,
> also wenn ich heute keinen Berg hochkomme, liegt das an dem Berg von Frühstück was gerade vor mir steht.
> 
> Bis später.



Brauchst Du Hilfe?


----------



## caroka (2. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich bekomm mich vor lachen gard nimmer ein...
> 
> der beitrag von dir.... als die rüber runter war... hat genau gepasst



So, kommt dann doch Dramatik in die Sache. Sag Deinen Lehrern sie sollen ab und zu, in sehr regelmäßigen Abständen, k-Fragen zur Lösung stellen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kater :
> 1. ich krieg dich noch
> 2. komm ich heut net biken. muß mich erholen ... schönen gruß an alle und viel schbass


2. Bin auch noch/wieder hier. Muß mich noch ein wenig um den Kreislauf meiner Frau kümmern und bin bisher 10 m (über die Straße und wieder zurück ins Haus) gefahren. Werde wohl so zwischen 11 und 12 den nächsten Versuch unternehmen und mich höchstwarscheinlich um 12:30 an der Gundehar*T*(  ) einfinden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2007)

@Caro

Ich geh' jetzt noch 'ne Runde am Staufen rumtrailen.

Bist Du so gegen 12:15 Uhr bei mir w/ der Stattelstütze


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... und mich höchstwarscheinlich um 12:30 an der Gundehar*T*(  ) einfinden.



Die Strasse zur Gundelhardt heisst übrigens Gundelhar*dt*str. 

@SK: Du kannst auch um 13:00 Uhr direkt zu mir kommen, das ist der zweite Treffpunkt für WM, Caro, Manni,Almut und mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2007)

So Leutz ich bin jetzt mal im Wald


----------



## Arachne (2. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leutz ich bin jetzt mal im Wald



Fein, mach Dich müd`!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (2. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro
> 
> Ich geh' jetzt noch 'ne Runde am Staufen rumtrailen.
> 
> Bist Du so gegen 12:15 Uhr bei mir w/ der Stattelstütze



Mach ich gerne. 

Ist heute Halbmara in Kelkheim? Ich habe gar nichts davon mitbekommen.


----------



## caroka (2. September 2007)

Google bestätigt das.


----------



## caroka (2. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> 2. Bin auch noch/wieder hier. Muß mich noch ein wenig um den Kreislauf meiner Frau kümmern und bin bisher 10 m (über die Straße und wieder zurück ins Haus) gefahren. Werde wohl so zwischen 11 und 12 den nächsten Versuch unternehmen und mich höchstwarscheinlich um 12:30 an der Gundehar*T*(  ) einfinden.



Upps, Du musst Deine Fahrweise ja auch an die Ihrige anpassen. Sag Ihr mal schöne Genesungsgrüße von mir.


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ist heute Halbmara in Kelkheim? Ich habe gar nichts davon mitbekommen.



si ...

geh jetzt ne runde entspannt durch kelkheim spazieren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ Maggo: du musst mit deinem Big-Bike kommen  sonst bin ich doch so alleine


----------



## Maggo (2. September 2007)

ich wusste nicht dass du kommst. ich schau mal.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2007)

na wenn der iggi kommt fehl ich doch nicht  is doch was besonderes wenn der mal mitfährt  
ich sag aber besser vorher das ich die Nacht nicht viel gepennt habe und recht viel am Zittern bin (Muskelermüdung) vom a****** gestern  wär mir also recht wenn wir heut ganz gemütlich machen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Upps, Du musst Deine Fahrweise ja auch an die Ihrige anpassen. Sag Ihr mal schöne Genesungsgrüße von mir.


Wir sind ja gestern vor lauter Nass gar nicht zum Fahren gekommen. Scheint ein Kreislaufproblem in Verbindnung mit ´ner leichten Erkältung zu sein. Zumindest ist sie heute morgen umgefallen.   Jetzt geht´s ihr aber wieder besser.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2007)

Bin wieder da - Hurra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2007)

kann man nochmal kurz zusammengefasst bekommen wann ihr wo seit? 1400 am Naturfreundehaus, ist das noch aktuell?


----------



## wondermike (2. September 2007)

Stehe hier auch schon in den Startlöchern. Zur Sicherheit habe ich mir die Adresse von waltho nochmal mit Google Maps rausgelassen. Falls das Navi Probleme kriegen sollte. Und die Handynummer hab' ich ja auch. Also, ich krieg das hin.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. September 2007)

morgen allerseits!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> kann man nochmal kurz zusammengefasst bekommen wann ihr wo seit? 1400 am Naturfreundehaus, ist das noch aktuell?



*NF eher gegen 13:45 Uhr*


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> *NF eher gegen 13:45 Uhr*



ajo
dann mach ich mich langsam mal ans essen....


----------



## Alberto68 (2. September 2007)

MORGEN !!!

So der wald ist wieder aufgeräumt  war eben mit berto fast 1,5std gassi mit trailcleaning ... der sonnenwegtrail ist frisch geputzt für nachher und der trail von der gundel bis vor die haustür auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (2. September 2007)

Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg.

Wollte der Hirsch nicht erst bei mir aufschlagen?


----------



## ratte (2. September 2007)

Okay, der Hirsch ist angekommen und hat beschlossen direkt zum Grillen überzugehen... 

...ne, fahren gleich los.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2007)

Na dann komm' mal nur nicht beim Hirsch unter die Hufe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2007)

so, wir fahren dann auch gleich mal los, bis gleich


----------



## Frank (2. September 2007)

Super, ihr hechelt durch den Wald und ich bin auf der A***** 

Hoffe, ihr werdet nicht nass ... ein wenig dunkel isset ja auch draussen ... naja wenn ihr fertig mit der Welt seid, werde ich daheim vor meiner Pizza sitzen und relaxen


----------



## Maggo (2. September 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Super, ihr hechelt durch den Wald und ich bin auf der A*****



sach blos du wärst mitgefahren, ich glaub ja kaum dass ich das nochmal erleben darf

ansonsten zurück von einer supergeilen tour mit einer supergeilen truppe. ausnahmslos! vielen dank nochmal an die marzocchi support station fischbach, für alle dies nicht heut mitbekommen haben, mir iss mein eta verstellknopf unterwechs verloren gegangen. ich glaub ich wäre def. nicht weitergefahren wenn thomas nicht hätte helfen können, ohne absenken iss halt doch bisschen anstrengend.

die daten können sich sehn lassen: av 14,1 4:35h 64,92km 1220hm, stimmung sehr gut.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zurück von einer supergeilen tour mit einer supergeilen truppe. ausnahmslos!


Das kann ich nur unterschreiben!  Zwar etwas viele Pausen, aber dafür ist es eben eine Plauschertour.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur unterschreiben!  Zwar etwas viele Pausen, aber dafür ist es eben eine Plauschertour.



ich unterschrieb mit 
war ne richtig geile tour  
hat richtig laune gemacht  

nächstes wochenende wieder ??


----------



## fUEL (2. September 2007)

Na da haben wir uns ja doch gesehen am fuxi.
War mit dem Kilian heute knapp über 80 km ( er etwas weniger weil HG) und 1775 hm, Trailanteil beinahe ausschliesslich und so einiges Neues entdeckt und ur uralte Trails wieder ausgekramt - war super , kurz vor zu hause bin ich beinahe in ein Reh  gefahren. Das war knapp - hätt ich endlich was in der Tiefkühle gehabt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur unterschreiben!  Zwar etwas viele Pausen, aber dafür ist es eben eine Plauschertour.



 War echt superlustig und -nett. In Bezug auf die vielen Pausen auch nochmals vielen Dank, dass Ihr immer so geduldig auf Almut gewartet habt  Nur der Rote-Kreuz-Trail bergauf war etwas zermürbend für sie.

Vielen Dank auch nochmals an Sabine als Ausrichterin des gelungenen After-Bike-Events


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2007)

ei gude! ich hab auch endlich heimgefunden  wurde sogar noch lecker bekocht vorm heimfahren 

bei mir stehen jetzt 62,9km 1415hm in 4:02h auf der Uhr  für das bissi schlaf und den Tag gestern find ich das durchaus akzeptabel  war ne super Truppe und ne nette Strecke  danke an den/die Guide/s

man bin ich fertig, ich fahr zu selten für so Touren


----------



## caroka (2. September 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Super, ihr hechelt durch den Wald und ich bin auf der A*****
> 
> Hoffe, ihr werdet nicht nass ... ein wenig dunkel isset ja auch draussen ... naja wenn ihr fertig mit der Welt seid, werde ich daheim vor meiner Pizza sitzen und relaxen


Fertig?.... es war echt richtig gut.  Danach geht es mir nochmal besser. Und das Aprèbike bei S. war auch nochmal rattenscharf.  



fUEL schrieb:


> Na da haben wir uns ja doch gesehen am fuxi.
> War mit dem Kilian heute knapp über 80 km ( er etwas weniger weil HG) und 1775 hm, Trailanteil beinahe ausschliesslich und so einiges Neues entdeckt und ur uralte Trails wieder ausgekramt - war super , kurz vor zu hause bin ich beinahe in ein Reh  gefahren. Das war knapp - hätt ich endlich was in der Tiefkühle gehabt.


Das fand ich  Euch am Fuxi zu treffen.  



wahltho schrieb:


> War echt superlustig und -nett. In Bezug auf die vielen Pausen auch nochmals vielen Dank, dass Ihr immer so geduldig auf Almut gewartet habt  Nur der Rote-Kreuz-Trail bergauf war etwas zermürbend für sie.
> ..........


Der war heute teilweise auch nicht ohne.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. September 2007)

ey leutz ich will bald wieder mit das hat ... ich muss es einfach nochmal sagen.... RICHTIG LAUNE gemacht


----------



## caroka (2. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude! ich hab auch endlich heimgefunden  wurde sogar noch lecker bekocht vorm heimfahren
> 
> bei mir stehen jetzt 62,9km 1415hm in 4:02h auf der Uhr  für das bissi schlaf und den Tag gestern find ich das durchaus akzeptabel  war ne super Truppe und ne nette Strecke  danke an den/die Guide/s
> 
> man bin ich fertig, ich fahr zu selten für so Touren



Haha......... bist Du auf dem Hinterrad oder mim Nosewheelie nach Hause.  
So gut wie Du möchte ich auch mal drauf sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Na da haben wir uns ja doch gesehen am fuxi.



Fand ich auch lustig und nett, der Hochtaunus ist echt ein Dorf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ey leutz ich will bald wieder mit das hat ... ich muss es einfach nochmal sagen.... RICHTIG LAUNE gemacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ey leutz ich will bald wieder mit das hat ... ich muss es einfach nochmal sagen.... RICHTIG LAUNE gemacht



ich verstehe immernoch nicht warum du früher nie mitwolltest 
aber besser spät als nie


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich verstehe immernoch nicht warum du früher nie mitwolltest
> aber besser spät als nie



sag ich mir auch hin und wieder 

so meine lieben bikerfreunde ich geh schafen damit ich mich morgen fit un vital um die lieb maria stuart kümmern kann  
bis denne gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2007)

und ich geh auch schlafen damit ich morgen früh aufstehen kann (bzw weil ich muss) 
also denn, gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (2. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so meine lieben bikerfreunde ich geh schafen damit ich mich morgen fit un vital um die lieb maria stuart kümmern kann



Mach mal. Wir fragen Dich dann morgen ab...    

Mir hat's auch super Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich doch noch etwas Trainingsrückstand habe. Die Bilder kommen dann auch gleich noch.


----------



## wondermike (2. September 2007)

So, hier noch die Bilder von heute.

Die eine Hälfte der Gang:






Die andere Hälfte:






Rast am Fuchstanz:






Das Beweisfoto: der Maggo hatte heute keinen Platten!


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

<- Unterschrift (Vor- und Zuname) für die vorgenannten Beurteilungen unserer Sonntagstour!

@Wondermike: Nette Bilder! 

@Nagetier: War auch hinterher geil!!


----------



## Maggo (3. September 2007)

morsche......boa bin ich platt!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

Moin, Mahlzeit, etc...

... boah bin ich noch satt


----------



## caroka (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ..........
> @Nagetier: War auch hinterher geil!!


 Was habt Ihr den noch angestellt? 



Maggo schrieb:


> morsche......boa bin ich platt!!!!


Dein Bike macht schon Fortschritte.    



wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Mahlzeit, etc...
> 
> ... boah bin ich noch satt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. September 2007)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, hier noch die Bilder von heute.



wo isn das  

morsche ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo isn das
> 
> morsche ...



Moin Fux,

das war am Lipps-Tempel oberhalb von Falkenstein


----------



## caroka (3. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo isn das
> 
> morsche ...



Der Turm an der Rodelbahn bei Falkenstein. 
Wir sind gestern total viele Trails gefahren, die ich noch nicht kannte und die richtig schön waren. 

Edit: Der Lipps-Tempel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Nagetier: War auch hinterher geil!!



So, so...


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, so...



da sind einige ganz schön "rattig" in jüngster zeit


----------



## ratte (3. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, so...


   

Morgääähhhn,

das Chaos ist überschaubar. Ich fands aber super nett...
Die Tour war auch klasse, schöne Abfahrten, die ich gerne nochmal etwas flüssiger fahren würde.


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

morgähhhhnnnnn

ich kann noch nix schreiben  bin noch xxl müde ...

Danke für den Super-Sonntag hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch


----------



## Frank (3. September 2007)

Moin, da hab ich ja wieder mal was verpaßt ... tja war gestern fast 5 Stunden hier im Betrieb und daheim bin ich um achte abends eingepennt.


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Morgen,

kann es sein, dass es da draußen naß ist, oder sind meine Augen noch so weit zu, dass die Straße so dunkel erscheint?

Das schöne bei den amerikanischen Größenangaben ist, dass man noch und noch und noch ein x vor das l stellen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Na da haben wir uns ja doch gesehen am fuxi.
> War mit dem Kilian heute knapp über 80 km ( er etwas weniger weil HG) und 1775 hm, Trailanteil beinahe ausschliesslich und so einiges Neues entdeckt und ur uralte Trails wieder ausgekramt - war super , kurz vor zu hause bin ich beinahe in ein Reh  gefahren. Das war knapp - hätt ich endlich was in der Tiefkühle gehabt.





caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Das fand ich  Euch am Fuxi zu treffen.
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Fand ich auch lustig und nett, der Hochtaunus ist echt ein Dorf



@fUEL: Ich auch, nur Deinen Kommentar mir gegenüber nicht!


----------



## Frank (3. September 2007)

Also ich bin um 6:20 daheim los und da war es trocken, hier im IPH sind die Gassen auch noch trocken aber es sieht danach aus als würde ich das evtl bald ändern ...


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Also ich bin um 6:20 daheim los und da war es trocken, hier im IPH sind die Gassen auch noch trocken aber es sieht danach aus als würde ich das evtl bald ändern ...



 Wieso willst Du das ändern???  Laß es doch so.


----------



## Maggo (3. September 2007)

meinereiner hatte heute glük gehabt, nieselregen ab eschborn, war aber nicht wirklich schlimm. ich glaub jetzt regnets richtig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


>



Hab' ich etwa was verpasst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meinereiner hatte heute glük gehabt, nieselregen ab eschborn, war aber nicht wirklich schlimm. ich glaub jetzt regnets richtig.




Ich hab' auch noch Glück gehabt nach FRA mit gazn leichtem Nieselregen..


----------



## Frank (3. September 2007)

Solange es um 1530 wieder trocken ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Solange es um 1530 wieder trocken ist ...



Als mir würde schon 17:00 Uhr oder später reichen


----------



## caroka (3. September 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Moin, da hab ich ja wieder mal was verpaßt ... tja war gestern fast 5 Stunden hier im Betrieb und daheim bin ich um achte abends eingepennt.


Da habe ich gerade mein vierte Wurst verdrückt.  



Maggo schrieb:


> meinereiner hatte heute glük gehabt, nieselregen ab eschborn, war aber nicht wirklich schlimm. ich glaub jetzt regnets richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (3. September 2007)

17:00 sitz ich bereits im Auto, da ist mir des wuascht ... aber der Weg zum Auto könnte gerne angenehm sein


----------



## fUEL (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @fUEL: Ich auch, nur Deinen Kommentar mir gegenüber nicht!


 
Ich weiß zwar nicht was Du meinst gehört zu haben aber auch der Kilian fand Deine Ansprache an mich unpassend .
Alter Neidhammel


----------



## Silent (3. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' ich etwa was verpasst


Wenn sie das volle Programm aufgefahren hat, hast Du sicher was verpasst


----------



## arkonis (3. September 2007)

lieber Silent mach einen Abgang, hier ist NoGo!


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

HALLO "Silent"  mach deinem Nick alle Ehre und sein ganz Leise.....
und geh auf die neue Seite MTBvD   

BYE BYE


----------



## fUEL (3. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> lieber Silent mach einen Abgang, hier ist NoGo!


 
Arkonis moin! 
Verstehe Deinen Ärger aber es ist ein öffentliches Forum und da muß man halt jeden Disser ertragen und in dem Fred hier .........schon lange

.........kommt halt auf einen mehr oder weniger nicht wirklich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (3. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Arkonis moin!
> Verstehe Deinen Ärger aber es ist ein öffentliches Forum und da muß man halt jeden Disser ertragen und in dem Fred hier .........schon lange
> 
> .........kommt halt auf einen mehr oder weniger nicht wirklich an


 
Es kommt darauf an wie das zu werten ist, da es leute mit persönlichen Bezug zu diesem Forum gibt ist es mit so leuten wie S. sehr schwer umzugehen. Er hat schon gezeigt das er Unterstellungen bis zu einer öffentlichen Zersetzung des Rufes der Beteiligten bringt. 
Kleinere Dissereien und Ausrutscher lassen sich entschuldigen oder später darüber lachen  
Aber S. sollte wissen das er hier keine Chance hat, vielleicht weiß er das auch und will hier nur Ärger machen, warum sollte er sonst hier schreiben.
Deshalb ist er nicht tragbar, er kann seinen Feldzug auch woanders weiterführen aber nicht hier!


----------



## Maggo (3. September 2007)

..........für jeden der einem nicht passt gibts das gegentail der buddylist.


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> lieber Silent mach einen Abgang, hier ist NoGo!





Alberto68 schrieb:


> HALLO "Silent"  mach deinem Nick alle Ehre und sein ganz Leise.....
> und geh auf die neue Seite MTBvD
> 
> BYE BYE



Meiner Ansicht nach ist er psychisch krank. Trotzdem würde ich, wenn betroffen, solche Belästigungen auf Dauer nicht hinnehmen!


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht was Du meinst gehört zu haben aber auch der Kilian fand Deine Ansprache an mich unpassend .
> Alter Neidhammel



Ok, der Neidhammel ist mit einem Smiley versehen, bleibt deshalb von mir unkommentiert. 

Nach meiner Erinnerung verlief unsere Kommunikation am Fuxi folgendermaßen:

ich: Hey, kaum ein Rocky und schon die entsprechenden Klamotten dazu!

Du: Das habe ich extra gemacht, damit Du was zu lästern hast!

ich: Das brauche ich nicht zum Lästern.

Hast Du das anders in Erinnerung?


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2007)

wenn es so war, seh ich bei eurer kommunikation kein problem. ist doch alles im grünen (plauscher-) bereich


----------



## Silent (3. September 2007)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo euer Problem gerade liegt, aber mein Kommentar war auf das Feiern mit S. bezogen.
Aber interessante Reaktionen eurerseits.
Wie dem auch sei, werde euch hier nicht weiter stören, war auch als solches nicht gedacht.


----------



## fUEL (3. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an wie das zu werten ist, da es leute mit persönlichen Bezug zu diesem Forum gibt ist es mit so leuten wie S. sehr schwer umzugehen. Er hat schon gezeigt das er Unterstellungen bis zu einer öffentlichen Zersetzung des Rufes der Beteiligten bringt.
> Kleinere Dissereien und Ausrutscher lassen sich entschuldigen oder später darüber lachen
> Aber S. sollte wissen das er hier keine Chance hat, vielleicht weiß er das auch und will hier nur Ärger machen, warum sollte er sonst hier schreiben.
> Deshalb ist er nicht tragbar, er kann seinen Feldzug auch woanders weiterführen aber nicht hier!


 

Mit der Situation, die Du schilderst, müssen Andere auch leben..........


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wo euer Problem gerade liegt, aber mein Kommentar war auf das Feiern mit S. bezogen.
> Aber interessante Reaktionen eurerseits.
> Wie dem auch sei, werde euch hier nicht weiter stören, war auch als solches nicht gedacht.



Danke!


----------



## fUEL (3. September 2007)

@fUEL: Ich auch, nur Deinen Kommentar mir gegenüber nicht!






 
Erklär mir halt mal, was Du mir damit sagen willst.


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> @fUEL: Ich auch, nur Deinen Kommentar mir gegenüber nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, Dein Hinweis auf meine Bewunderung Deiner neuen Klamotten hörte sich für mich so an, als ob Du mich hier als Ober-Lästerer empfindest. Klar lästere ich ab und an. Das macht hier aber jeder, inklusive Du. Deshalb fühlte ich mich falsch eingestuft. Ich gebe aber zu, dass diese Interpretation (Ober-Lästerer) von mir kommt und von Dir ja vielleicht gar nicht so gemeint war. Dann hätte ich mit meinem von Dir zitierten Beitrag tatsächlich überreagiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (3. September 2007)

Generell halt ich das mit dem Lästern für verzeihlich  

Denn meine Oma hat schon gesagt: Lass uns über die Leute schwätze, die vergesse uns aach net.  

Aufpassen sollte Jeder bitte aber aus folgendem Grund:

Wenn aus Lästern / Frotzeln  ne richtige Agitation wird, um das Ansehen anderer Personen in den Dreck zu ziehen, wie es bspw. der, dersichgottlob wiederverabschiedethat stets praktiziert bekommt die Sache eine ekelhafte Dynamik.

...........und das ist auch zuweilen das Ergebniss von so kleinen unterschwelligen aus dem Hintergrund agierenden ...............Rattenfängern.


Mann sollte also beim Biken, Billardspielen, Fußballspielen, Angeln, usw. aufpassen, ob man nicht von einem solchen Rattenfänger angekokst wird, denn die Geschichte hat uns gezeigt, daß Deutsche fürs Rattengefangenwerden empfindlich sind.


Das war jetzt ziemlich theoretisch!


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Generell halt ich das mit dem Lästern für verzeihlich
> 
> Denn meine Oma hat schon gesagt: Lass uns über die Leute schwätze, die vergesse uns aach net.
> 
> ...


Bis hierher unterschreibe ich es. 


fUEL schrieb:


> ...........und das ist auch zuweilen das Ergebniss von so kleinen unterschwelligen aus dem Hintergrund agierenden ...............Rattenfängern.
> 
> 
> Mann sollte also beim Biken, Billardspielen, Fußballspielen, Angeln, usw. aufpassen, ob man nicht von einem solchen Rattenfänger angekokst wird, denn die Geschichte hat uns gezeigt, daß Deutsche fürs Rattengefangenwerden empfindlich sind.
> ...


Dieser Teil ist für mich zu abstrakt. Ich bin mehr der Typ, der was zum Anfassen braucht.


----------



## arkonis (3. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn aus Lästern / Frotzeln aber ne richtige Agitation wird um das Ansehen anderer Personen in den Dreck zu ziehen, wie es bspw. der, dersichgottlob wiederverabschiedethat stets praktiziert bekommt die Sache eine ekelhafte Dynamik.
> 
> ...........und das ist auch zuweilen das Ergebniss von so kleinen unterschwelligen aus dem Hintergrund agierenden ...............Rattenfängern.
> 
> ...


 
 Zustimmung, so habe ich es auch gesehen. Da hier leute mit Namen stehen finde ich es wichtig darauf zu achten das sich die praxis nicht weiter fortpflanzt, sonst müssten wir bald regelmäßig den Nickname ändern 
sozusagen Inkognito, der den niemand kennt


----------



## fUEL (3. September 2007)

Übrigens am Lipps Tempel waren wir gestern auch - versteh jedoch nicht was daran ein Tempel sein soll, es ist ein Aussichtsturm., kein Tempel.


Seid Ihr dann auch unten am Weg links rum gefahren den Trail mit den vielen kleinen Hüpfern und Minihubbeln runter zum Materl?


----------



## fUEL (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bis hierher unterschreibe ich es.
> 
> Dieser Teil ist für mich zu abstrakt. Ich bin mehr der Typ, der was zum Anfassen braucht.


 

Mit Anfassen wird es zu teuer


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Meine Fahrt heute Morgen fand dann tatsächlich bei leicht feuchtem Boden und Luft statt. War aber noch ok, bin mehr trocken als feucht hierher gekommen. Im Feld war erst die Staubschicht durchfeuchtet. Was mich viel stärker beeindruckt hat, war der Gegenwind!  Aber auch das verzeihe ich, wenn der Wind bis heute Abend nur nicht dreht, oder nachläßt. 

Mittlerweile scheint es sich hier einzuregenen... Doof, wollte heute Mittag einkaufen.


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meine Fahrt heute Morgen fand dann tatsächlich bei leicht feuchtem Boden und Luft statt. War aber noch ok, bin mehr trocken als feucht hierher gekommen. Im Feld war erst die Staubschicht durchfeuchtet. Was mich viel stärker beeindruckt hat, war der Gegenwind!  Aber auch das verzeihe ich, wenn der Wind bis heute Abend nur nicht dreht, oder nachläßt.
> 
> Mittlerweile scheint es sich hier einzuregenen... Doof, wollte heute Mittag einkaufen.



kommt drauf an wann du feierabend machst ...vielleicht kannst du das taxi von gestern noch mal benutzen..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mittlerweile scheint es sich hier einzuregenen... Doof, wollte heute Mittag einkaufen.



Auflockern soll es erst heute nachmittag, ich bin dafür aber nachwievor konfident, heute abend mit dem Bike auch wieder trocken nach Hause zu kommen...


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2007)

drück dir die daumen. bleib heut auf jeden fall trocken in meinem auto ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (3. September 2007)

ich war gerade beim Mittag dabei mit einem Kollegen die Frage zu klären ob jemand mehr Nass wird wenn er eine gleiche Strecke in einer höheren Geschwindigkeit fährt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich war gerade beim Mittag dabei mit einem Kollegen die Frage zu klären ob jemand mehr Nass wird wenn er eine gleiche Strecke in einer höheren Geschwindigkeit fährt.



Haben wir im Leistungskurs Physik vor 25 Jahren auch mal diskutiert, ich weiss aber nicht mehr, zu welchem Ergebnis wir damals gekommen sind...


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich war gerade beim Mittag dabei mit einem Kollegen die Frage zu klären ob jemand mehr Nass wird wenn er eine gleiche Strecke in einer höheren Geschwindigkeit fährt.



dazu gabs mal ne untersuchung in ner kindersendung (peter lustig oder die maus) : einer, der durch den regen (simuliert durch duschen) rannte, war am ende weniger nass, als einer, der die gleiche strecke langsam ging


----------



## powderJO (3. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, hier noch die Bilder von heute.



auf dem trail, der vom altkönig runter führt und dann (fast) am abzweig zum lippstempel endet, habe ich am letzten sonntag mindestens die scherben von 2,3 0,7l wasserflaschen weggeräumt. waren gut unter laub versteckt und sind mir und meiner freundin nur aufgefallen weil eine große in der sonne kurz aufblitzte. 

der lippstempel-trail selbst war von oben (also direkt nach den kurzen steinfeld nach dem turm) bis zum querliegenden baumstamm von quer gelegten ästen übersät. im dem bereich also im moment ein bisschen aufpassen.

edit: nicht sonntag gestern, sondern den davor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> einer, der durch den regen (simuliert durch duschen) rannte, war am ende weniger nass, als einer, der die gleiche strecke langsam ging



 Klingt logisch: Der Regen fällt mit einer konstanten Geschwindigkeit. Wenn man sich langsam durch ihn bewegt, fängt man mehr Tropfen auf, als wenn man sich schnell hindurchbewegt...

... und entspricht somit dem natürlichen Reflex, durch den Regen zu rennen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

... könnt ich zu Hause mal mit der Lehmann Gartenbahn ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ....... Klar lästere ich ab und an. Das macht hier aber jeder, inklusive Du. .......



Ich lästere und disse nicht.


----------



## caroka (3. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dazu gabs mal ne untersuchung in ner kindersendung (peter lustig oder die maus) : einer, der durch den regen (simuliert durch duschen) rannte, war am ende weniger nass, als einer, der die gleiche strecke langsam ging



Sehe ich auch so aber irgendwann ist man ganz nass und nasser als nass geht nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2007)

ei gude wie!

dabei sollte man aber noch bedenken das ja mehr Wasser von unten hochspritzt wenn man schneller fährt


----------



## fUEL (3. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich lästere und disse nicht.


 

   seid liep zueinander


----------



## caroka (3. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> dabei sollte man aber noch bedenken das ja mehr Wasser von unten hochspritzt wenn man schneller fährt



Ich habe Schutzbleche.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe Schutzbleche.



damit werden zumindest Beine (bis zu den Knien) und Gesicht trotzdem nass  je nach Geschwindigkeit und Bodennässe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so aber irgendwann ist man ganz nass und nasser als nass geht nicht.



... doch: Pudelnass


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... doch: Pudelnass



oder klitschnass


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> oder klitschnass



naß bis auf die knochen


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2007)

oder trettsch-nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

...

FRA meldet trocken


----------



## Maggo (3. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oder trettsch-nass



mei mudder hat immer tretschgdribbelnass gesacht.


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich lästere und disse nicht.



ich disse nicht und bleibe bei meiner Aussage!


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oder trettsch-nass





Maggo schrieb:


> mei mudder hat immer tretschgdribbelnass gesacht.



ich meine mich eher an tratschnass erinnern zu können.


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> auf dem trail, der vom altkönig runter führt und dann (fast) am abzweig zum lippstempel endet, habe ich am letzten sonntag mindestens die scherben von 2,3 0,7l wasserflaschen weggeräumt. waren gut unter laub versteckt und sind mir und meiner freundin nur aufgefallen weil eine große in der sonne kurz aufblitzte.
> 
> der lippstempel-trail selbst war von oben (also direkt nach den kurzen steinfeld nach dem turm) bis zum querliegenden baumstamm von quer gelegten ästen übersät. im dem bereich also im moment ein bisschen aufpassen.
> 
> edit: nicht sonntag gestern, sondern den davor



Vielen Dank für die Warnung!


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wann du feierabend machst ...vielleicht kannst du das taxi von gestern noch mal benutzen..



Suuper Angebot!!   Komme ich gerne mal drauf zurück.  Müssen wir unbedingt noch mal bei `nem Gerippten drüber klönen!  Mittlerweile sieht es glücklicherweise nicht mehr so aus, als ob es gleich nochmal regnet. Die Straße ist teilweise auch schon wieder abgetrocknet.


----------



## Maggo (3. September 2007)

http://meinvaterhatdoenerbudeoderwas.de/


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://meinvaterhatdoenerbudeoderwas.de/



has du konkret geil krass gemacht!


----------



## Maggo (3. September 2007)

mir iss faad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mir iss faad.



mir is müüd.


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Suuper Angebot!!   Komme ich gerne mal drauf zurück.  Müssen wir unbedingt noch mal bei `nem Gerippten drüber klönen!  Mittlerweile sieht es glücklicherweise nicht mehr so aus, als ob es gleich nochmal regnet. Die Straße ist teilweise auch schon wieder abgetrocknet.



Bembel - Gerippte - Herbert  !!! aber gerne doch .... wenn ums trinken geht bin ich wie beim biken immer ganz vorne zufinden  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und wenns mal regnete pack ich dich auch irgendwie noch ins auto


----------



## Maggo (3. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Bembel - Gerippte - Herbert



großartig!!!! 

btw an alle: what about tommorrow @ türmchen???


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mir is müüd.



ich habe auch nicht die welt zu tun 

den wollte ich schon immer mal posten, aber der  passt nirgens dazu ohne das man einem vielleicht auf die füße tritt


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> großartig!!!!
> 
> btw an alle: what about tommorrow @ türmchen???



ich bin dabei!


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> großartig!!!!
> 
> btw an alle: what about tommorrow @ türmchen???



morgen OHNE mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich habe auch nicht die welt zu tun
> 
> den wollte ich schon immer mal posten, aber der  passt nirgens dazu ohne das man einem vielleicht auf die füße tritt



Hier im Fred paßt fast alles!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich bin dabei!



Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier im Fred paßt fast alles!



der iss ja geil !!!


----------



## caroka (3. September 2007)

Ich *versuche* auch dabei zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

Hier ist der LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5083


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich *versuche* auch dabei zu sein.



nutz es aus, kommst morgen besser den Berg hoch, weil du nicht dauernd lachen mußt 





 ,weil ich nicht dabin sein kann


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

so ich fahr jetzt mal zum hibike bär, metall auf metall bremst nicht mehr so gut  brauch einer was ?


----------



## caroka (3. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so ich fahr jetzt mal zum hibike bär, metall auf metall bremst nicht mehr so gut  brauch einer was ?



Einen Schlauch von Schwalbe mit Autoventil.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

hallo... ihr
bin grad eben erst aus der sch*** gekommen *grml*


----------



## ratte (3. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Einen Schlauch von Schwalbe mit Autoventil.


Einen? 

Gute Entscheidung das Rad in der Ecke zu lassen. Das wär heute zweimal nass geworden.

Morgen sollte bei mir hinhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Suuper Angebot!!   Komme ich gerne mal drauf zurück.  Müssen wir unbedingt noch mal bei `nem Gerippten drüber klönen!



Binnisch dabei


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mir iss faad.



must duu faren raad


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mir is müüd.



Geh früher schlafen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> großartig!!!!
> 
> btw an alle: what about tommorrow @ türmchen???


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Einen?
> ....



Dies zu fragen war auch mein erster Impuls!


----------



## caroka (3. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Einen?
> 
> ............
> Morgen sollte bei mir hinhauen.


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Geh früher schlafen



Hmm, hast eigentlich Recht! Es könnte so einfach sein...


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

ich will wieder fahrn 
nur heut mal wieder keine zeit


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Binnisch dabei



Müssen wir dann gleich mal festhalten!  Allerdings, morgen könnt ihr beiden Hübschen ja schon mal nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. September 2007)

@Ara.....
Sonst alles palletti ???
Waren einige unangenehme Schwingungen zu ahnen heut Vormittag.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich will wieder fahrn
> nur heut mal wieder keine zeit



wie wärs mit morgen 1800 am Türmchen  LMB ist ja schon gemacht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Müssen wir dann gleich mal festhalten!  Allerdings, morgen könnt ihr beiden Hübschen ja schon mal nicht...



Haste freie Bahn uffe Pirsch...


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wie wärs mit morgen 1800 am Türmchen  LMB ist ja schon gemacht



wäre zeitlich schaffbar 
wenn ich mal die HA's außen vor lasse  
un dann wäre noch das problem mim licht


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Ara.....
> Sonst alles palletti ???
> Waren einige unangenehme Schwingungen zu ahnen heut Vormittag.....



Ja, alles palletti!  Hat irgendwie alles zu meiner Müdigkeit gepaßt...

Wenn ich ein Glas Rotwein trinke, macht mich das oft schläfrig. Heute Nacht war ich zu Hause dann hellwach.  Naja, es geht ja wieder Richtung Abend, werde wieder wach.


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Haste freie Bahn uffe Pirsch...



Endlich mal, wenn ihr da seid, hab`  ich ja keine Chance!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. September 2007)

Denn bis später  Geh mal ein wenig .........üben nennt man das, glaube ich...


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Denn bis später  Geh mal ein wenig .........üben nennt man das, glaube ich...



Na, dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg dabei!

Ich sollte jetzt fahren, die Sonne scheint gerade so schön. Kann aber noch nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wäre zeitlich schaffbar
> wenn ich mal die HA's außen vor lasse
> un dann wäre noch das problem mim licht



Wenn ich noch aufm Aktuellen Stand bin hast du mind. zwei Lampen die absolut ausreichend sind um damit bis nach Hause zu kommen


----------



## fUEL (3. September 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> auf dem trail, der vom altkönig runter führt und dann (fast) am abzweig zum lippstempel endet, habe ich am letzten sonntag mindestens die scherben von 2,3 0,7l wasserflaschen weggeräumt. waren gut unter laub versteckt und sind mir und meiner freundin nur aufgefallen weil eine große in der sonne kurz aufblitzte.
> 
> der lippstempel-trail selbst war von oben (also direkt nach den kurzen steinfeld nach dem turm) bis zum querliegenden baumstamm von quer gelegten ästen übersät. im dem bereich also im moment ein bisschen aufpassen.
> 
> edit: nicht sonntag gestern, sondern den davor


 

Also gestern lagen genau dort, wo so einige Plauscher auf dem Foto stehen noch immer viele Scherben, in den dann folgenden Abwegunggen waren aber nur noch wenige Äste zu beklagen, lediglich ein paar kleine wohl von bikern aufgebaute "Schikanen" waren mit viel Spaß zu nehmen.    

Danke Jedem, der unsinnig verteiltes Totholz entfernt oder damit _sinnvolle _Bauwerke erstellt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

N'abend, so bin trocken zu Hause angekommen.

Bin heute mal direkt nach Hause, konnte mich nicht motivieren noch über den Taunus zu fahren


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Einen Schlauch von Schwalbe mit Autoventil.



warste zuspät  da hab ich schon im auto gesessen

jetzt fährt der Kater nicht nur die ganze zeit vor mir rad,  jetzt steht er auch noch beim Hibike.hinter der theke  ....dann geht aber da lang wo ich will 




Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Binnisch dabei



sehr schön 



Arachne schrieb:


> Endlich mal, wenn ihr da seid, hab`  ich ja keine Chance!



du wolltest ja gestern mitfahren


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend, so bin trocken zu Hause angekommen.
> 
> Bin heute mal direkt nach Hause, konnte mich nicht motivieren noch über den Taunus zu fahren



nach den riesen Fleichlappen kein Wunder das du den Berg nicht mehr hochkommst


----------



## fUEL (3. September 2007)

jetzt fährt der Kater nicht nur die ganze zeit vor mir rad, jetzt steht er auch noch beim Hibike.hinter der theke  

..........endlich haben die mal nen motivierten Mitarbeiter.

( Naja den Frank kenn ich nur von einer kleinen Taunustour, nicht aus dem Laden, der wär bestimmt ein guter Mustangverkäufer, wie er so bei Hibike rüberkommt weiß ich ja nicht)


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2007)

@kater : laß dich bloß nicht von der langsamkeit des seins anstecken  
wie oft machsten das jetzt und wann ?

versuch mal den cb zum sponsoring zu bewegen. ist mir damals fürs idrt leider nicht gelungen  
tschacka, du schaffst das  
de frank darf natürlich auch mitwirken. wenns am ende nur für die tt2008 reicht ist auch schon top


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2007)

jetzt muß ich aufpassen, wenn ich zu hibike komme. der kater verkauft mir sonst alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> jetzt fährt der Kater nicht nur die ganze zeit vor mir rad, jetzt steht er auch noch beim Hibike.hinter der theke
> 
> ..........endlich haben die mal nen motivierten Mitarbeiter.
> 
> ( Naja den Frank kenn ich nur von einer kleinen Taunustour, nicht aus dem Laden, der wär bestimmt ein guter Mustangverkäufer, wie er so bei Hibike rüberkommt weiß ich ja nicht)



Was veranlaßt Dich zu Deinem Betrag?


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

und ein zweites mal.... nabend


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kater : laß dich bloß nicht von der langsamkeit des seins anstecken
> wie oft machsten das jetzt und wann ?


Langsamkeit war heute nicht. Erst war zwar nicht viel los, danach aber um so mehr. Und da der Laden sehr viele unterschiedliche Lagerorte hat, war ich heute ziemlich viel unterwegs. Bin jetzt ziemlich platt, aber sehr zufrieden mit meinem ersten Tag  . Hat gut geklappt, lauter nette Mitarbeiter, aber ein bißchen Einarbeitungszeit werd ich noch brauchen. Der Frank wird wissen, was ich meine, wenn mir ref, bri, hnd, ebd, ... durch den Kopf schwirrt.  
Bin demnächst regelmäßig montags 12 bis ca. 18 Uhr und freitags ab 16 Uhr dort anzutreffen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und ein zweites mal.... nabend



Ich grüße Dich


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich grüße Dich



oh edler freund
ES HAT JA MAL JEMAND REAGIERT


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

Schei$$e ist das schon wieder früh dunkel draussen


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schei$$e ist das schon wieder früh dunkel draussen



ohja du weißt ja gar niocht wie recht du hast  
ich hoff ja mal das wir jetzt nochmal en schönen spätsommerseptember un im anschluss en goldenen oktober haben...
hoffentlich werden meine gebete erhört


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ohja du weißt ja gar niocht wie recht du hast
> ich hoff ja mal das wir jetzt nochmal en schönen spätsommerseptember un im anschluss en goldenen oktober haben...
> hoffentlich werden meine gebete erhört



Verlaß  Dich mal nicht drauf.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Verlaß  Dich mal nicht drauf.....



oja ich glaub ich wäre dann ziemlich naiv  


ey leute kennt ihr schon meinen obermieter??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und ein zweites mal.... nabend



fühl dich gegrüßt!

wer ist denn dein Obermieter?


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> fühl dich gegrüßt!
> 
> wer ist denn dein Obermieter?


 ave sebastian, der du wohnst eine straße weiter

mein werter obermieter heißt herbert... un ist ein elder turmfalke der mir jeden morgen en ordentlich schi$$ auf die fensterbank legt... unter anderem enthält diese substanz halb verdaute mäuse.... 

FAZIT: mhm lecker


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2007)

häng ein Brett unter sein Nest


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mein werter obermieter heißt herbert... un ist ein elder turmfalke der mir jeden morgen en ordentlich schi$$ auf die fensterbank legt... unter anderem enthält diese substanz halb verdaute mäuse....
> 
> FAZIT: mhm lecker



Wow - So 'n Obermieter hat nicht jeder


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

gibs nur en prob der hat da noch nich mal en nest.... der hockt aufm dachbalken un naja ka*** ab blödes vieh bäää

un wenn du da hoch willst.... also ich weiß ja nicht, du bist doch auch so ener der mit gewissenhöhen en problem hat... un dieser balken is verdammt weit oben ....


----------



## Maggo (3. September 2007)

ich geh ins off, ich glaub ich werde krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wow - So 'n Obermieter hat nicht jeder



jaaa toooll
un der bezahlt noch nich mal tztztz... die viehcher heut zu tage... 
un warum der eig genau zu mir kommen muss... lenzhahn hat doch noch andere 50 häuser unter anderem des vom crazy....

ich schick den mal zu dir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh ins off, ich glaub ich werde krank



Ohje, Du Armer - guter Besserung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh ins off, ich glaub ich werde krank



mach kein Schei* 

gute Nacht und gute Besserung


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh ins off, ich glaub ich werde krank



von mir auch ... GUTE BESSERUNG


----------



## ratte (3. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh ins off, ich glaub ich werde krank


Hast Du Dich gestern verkühlt bei der Tour? War es Dir zu langsam? 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh ins off, ich glaub ich werde krank



ich nehm mal an du bekommst sowas wie ich es hatte bzw teils noch habe.... so ne art sommerkrippe...
ich hatte glück, hatte nur bissi husten un schnupfen....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich hatte glück, hatte nur bissi husten un schnupfen....



du hattest nicht, du hustest immernoch...


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich nehm mal an du bekommst sowas wie ich es hatte *bzw teils noch habe*.... so ne art sommerkrippe...
> ich hatte glück, hatte nur bissi husten un schnupfen....



.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh ins off, ich glaub ich werde krank



Mach keine merde, mein bester......


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du hattest nicht, du hustest immernoch...



 Ach das war gar kein Raucherhusten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach das war gar kein Raucherhusten?!



 ich und rauchen.....???
das du sowas von mir denkst....


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh ins off, ich glaub ich werde krank



 ach herrje!  Halte Dich mal ein paar Tage warm. Jetzt muß ich morgen auch noch auf Dich verzichten.  Ist mir aber wesentlich lieber, als wenn Du wirklich, oder noch kranker wirst!!! Gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich und rauchen.....???
> das du sowas von mir denkst....








oh baby I`m gonna leave you


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

wat??
tu vas en lit?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2007)

Der iggi lehnt rauchen fast so krass ab wie ich  nur das mit dem Alk klappt noch nicht so ganz


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der iggi lehnt rauchen fast so krass ab wie ich  nur das mit dem Alk klappt noch nicht so ganz



ey  
ich trink nich viel!!
eig nur wenn irgentwo ne art party bei nem kumpel is... un da ich selten auf ner party bin--> trinke ich wenig 
man andere sin jedes wochenende blau


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2007)

so ich geh jetzt schlafen... muss ja morgen wieder ,,früh,, raus
machts gut
gute nacht und bis morgen


----------



## arkonis (3. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> man andere sin jedes wochenende blau


 
nicht nur am wochenende...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

GN8 - ich mach mich auch bald ins Bett, bin auch tierisch kaputt und um Viertel vor Sieben klingelt der Unbarmherzige...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2007)

ich geh auch mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leutz, bis morgen, je nach Wetter auch in Hofheim, tschöö


----------



## wondermike (3. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Langsamkeit war heute nicht. Erst war zwar nicht viel los, danach aber um so mehr. Und da der Laden sehr viele unterschiedliche Lagerorte hat, war ich heute ziemlich viel unterwegs. Bin jetzt ziemlich platt, aber sehr zufrieden mit meinem ersten Tag  . Hat gut geklappt, lauter nette Mitarbeiter, aber ein bißchen Einarbeitungszeit werd ich noch brauchen. Der Frank wird wissen, was ich meine, wenn mir ref, bri, hnd, ebd, ... durch den Kopf schwirrt.
> Bin demnächst regelmäßig montags 12 bis ca. 18 Uhr und freitags ab 16 Uhr dort anzutreffen.



Na ja, gut zu wissen. Da hat man ja wenigstens mal die Chance einen kompetenten Verkäufer zu erwischen. Man muss halt nur dienstags bis donnerstags hingehen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 - ich mach mich auch bald ins Bett, bin auch tierisch kaputt und *um Viertel vor Sieben* klingelt der Unbarmherzige...



hast dus gut  meiner klingelt zwei std früher...ausser ich hab, so wie grad, Berufsschule


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hast dus gut  meiner klingelt zwei std früher...ausser ich hab, so wie grad, Berufsschule



Er klingelt um die Uhrzeit, weil mein Sohn dann aufstehen muss, um rechtzeitig in die Schule zu kommen...

... meine Frau hat's gut, die bleibt öfter noch im Bett, während ich mich darum kümmere, dass mein Sohn rechtzeitig los kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich geh auch mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leutz, bis morgen, je nach Wetter auch in Hofheim, tschöö



Würd' nicht nur mich freuen, Dich/Euch morgen zu sehen


----------



## fUEL (3. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Was veranlaßt Dich zu Deinem Betrag?


 
??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wat??
> tu vas en lit?



Souffleuse!






I said baby, you know I'm gonna leave you.


----------



## arkonis (3. September 2007)

die VHS hat aktuell Englischsprachkurse im Angebot, müst euch aber beeilen


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> die VHS hat aktuell Englischsprachkurse im Angebot, müst euch aber beeilen



Ich bin Fremdsprachenverweigerer... 







I'll leave you when the summertime,


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Souffleuse!
> 
> I said baby, you know I'm gonna leave you.



LED ZEPPELIN from the album Led Zeppelin I

WAS WILLSTE UNS DAMIT SAGEN ??? willst du uns verlassen Gerd 

ich bin grade am aufrüsten dem nächst bei den nightrides wird HELLER


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> LED ZEPPELIN from the album Led Zeppelin I
> 
> WAS WILLSTE UNS DAMIT SAGEN ??? willst du uns verlassen Gerd
> 
> ich bin grade am aufrüsten dem nächst bei den nightrides wird HELLER



Whow, mit was genau wird denn nachgerüstet?

Ich dachte, Du wärst LedZep-Verweigerer!? 







Leave you when the summer comes a-rollin'


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin Fremdsprachenverweigerer...
> 
> I'll leave you when the summertime,



ich auch tuh mir mit dem hoch deutsch schon schwer... ich steh dezu das isch en hessische bub bin


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich auch tuh mir mit dem hoch deutsch schon schwer... ich steh dezu das isch en hessische bub bin



isch steh aach dezu, des du des bist. 








Leave you when the summer comes along.


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, mit was genau wird denn nachgerüstet?
> 
> Ich dachte, Du wärst LedZep-Verweigerer!?
> 
> Leave you when the summer comes a-rollin'




das gehört doch zur Allgemeinbildung in den Jahrgängen, zu welchen gehörtst du eigentlich ?

und Aufrüstung,  2x 20w wird der Endausbau sein, unter Laborbedingenen funkt schon muss jetzt nur noch in ein Gehäuse


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> isch steh aach dezu, des du des bist.
> 
> 
> Leave you when the summer comes along.



bist du heute auf dem verlassen Trip 

der Crazy hat mich gestern so angefixed das ich heute erst mal ein paar Plattformpedale gekauft habe  , brauchte aber eh noch welche für die stadtschlampe


----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> das gehört doch zur allgemeinbildung in den Jahrgängen, zu welchen gehörtst du eugentlich ?
> 
> und Aufrüstung 2x 20w wird der Endausbau sein unter Laborbedingenen funkt schon muss es jetzt nur noch in ein Gehäuse



 mit was werden sie befeuert?

Natürlich zum besten! War `ne rhethorische Frage, oder?  







Baby, baby, I don't wanna leave you,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> bist du heute auf dem verlassen Trip
> 
> der Crazy hat mich gestern so angefixed das ich heute erst mal ein paar Plattformpedale gekauft habe  , brauchte aber eh noch welche für die stadtschlampe





Ne, auf dem "Babe, I'm Gonna Leave You" von LedZep-Trip! 






I ain't jokin' woman, I got to ramble.


----------



## Alberto68 (3. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mit was werden sie befeuert?
> 
> Natürlich zum besten! War `ne rhethorische Frage, oder?
> 
> ...



der beste !! der meinige ?

2 x 7,2 V Li-ion 5500mAh 
* 
*


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. September 2007)

Hab mir gerade mal die Lokalforenstatistik angesehen.

Ist euch eigentlich klar, daß der Plauscherthred mit seinen über 38.000 Beiträgen mehr als die Hälfte der Gesamtbeiträge des gesamten Ffm-Forum ausmacht und damit dafür sorgt, daß das Ffm-Forum die meisten Beiträge aller Regionalforen überhaupt hat?  Echtes Monster, dieser Thread 
An Themen gibt es anderswo allerdings doch mehr.


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> An Themen gibt es anderswo allerdings doch mehr.



ist ja keine kunst. wir packen ja alle themen hier rein


----------



## Maggo (4. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade mal die Lokalforenstatistik angesehen.
> 
> Ist euch eigentlich klar, daß der Plauscherthred mit seinen über 38.000 Beiträgen mehr als die Hälfte der Gesamtbeiträge des gesamten Ffm-Forum ausmacht und damit dafür sorgt, daß das Ffm-Forum die meisten Beiträge aller Regionalforen überhaupt hat?  Echtes Monster, dieser Thread
> An Themen gibt es anderswo allerdings doch mehr.



wie oder wo kann man das sehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

Moin, Moin, die Sonne scheint, es ist trocken, aber recht frisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> 2x 20w wird der Endausbau sein, unter Laborbedingenen funkt schon muss jetzt nur noch in ein Gehäuse



Willst Du Eichhörnchen grillen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie oder wo kann man das sehen?


Einfach auf die Übersicht "Lokale Bikeforen" klicken und die Zahlen hinter den einzelnen Foren betrachten. Die erste Zahl sind die Themen, die zweite Beiträge.


----------



## caroka (4. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Willst Du Eichhörnchen grillen



Guten Morgen,

Maggo, ich hoffe Dir geht es wieder besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Einfach auf die Übersicht "Lokale Bikeforen" klicken und die Zahlen hinter den einzelnen Foren betrachten. Die erste Zahl sind die Themen, die zweite Beiträge.



unser lokalforum hat da einen sehr guten quotient aus beiträgen/thema


----------



## ratte (4. September 2007)

Morgen zusammen.
Brrr, ist das schattig da draußen.
Und da ich auch Tür und Fenster aufhatte, könnten hier drinnen auch ein paar Grad mehr nicht schaden.

Bis heute abend in alter Frische.


----------



## Maggo (4. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Maggo, ich hoffe Dir geht es wieder besser.



si, mir gehts zumindest nicht mehr so dreckig wie gestern abend. da hatte ich kopf und gliederschmerzen und erhöhte temperatur. ich denk ich ruh mich heut abend lieber aus als mit euh durch den wald zu rasen :kotz: auch wenns schwerfallen wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> si, mir gehts zumindest nicht mehr so dreckig wie gestern abend. da hatte ich kopf und gliederschmerzen und erhöhte temperatur. ich denk ich ruh mich heut abend lieber aus als mit euh durch den wald zu rasen :kotz: auch wenns schwerfallen wird.



 Würde ich Dir auch empfehlen 

Brrhhh war das heute frisch auf dem Bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

@Maggo: Du wolltest mir noch den Link zu einem alten Zwiegespräch hier im Forum schicken - Du weisst schon, worüber wir am So. auf dem Trail zum NFH geredet haben


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

Morsche ihr mädscher und bube

boah war das heute Morgen kalt...bin fast im Wald fest gefrohren. jetzt weiss ich auch warum Berto zu haart...Leutz der sommer iss vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Willst Du Eichhörnchen grillen



nein aber Plauscher jagen


----------



## oldrizzo (4. September 2007)

gude moin ihr plauscher,

ich bin gestern den halben tag im regen rad gefahren und habe private post gespielt, danach ein vollbad mit eukalyptusöl genommen und mir gehts prächtig. eben gerade wäsche aufgehängt und das thermometer zeigte 6°... es ist einfach die falsche jahreszeit für die kälte, das kann man nicht anders sagen. lasst es euch trotzdem gut gehen und viel spass beim a*******.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Souffleuse!.


Qu-est ce que ca veut dire? 
Je le ne sais pas..


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin, die Sonne scheint, es ist trocken, aber recht frisch



ja doch frisch ists 
hab mich grad mal in unseren rittersaal in der schule verzogen....
hab grad  freistunden und um draußen in der stadt rumzugammeln ists mir irgentwie, wuie schon gesagt, zu frisch


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

Was iss den hier heute los ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





seit fast zwei Stunden totenstill hier bei den plauchschern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maggo hast du die anderen angesteckt ?


----------



## Maggo (4. September 2007)

mir gehts schon besser, zur abwehslung hab ich heut mal bisschen was zu tun...........


----------



## powderJO (4. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...oder damit _sinnvolle _Bauwerke erstellt.



die kleinen tische finde ich auch prima. ich habe mich aber schon kurz gefragt, ob es nicht genau diese bauwerke sind, die irgendwelche miesepetrigen zeitgenossen dazu verführen, trails zu sabotieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Was iss den hier heute los ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meetings, Essen etc...


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...
> An Themen gibt es anderswo allerdings doch mehr.



Ist doch klar, wenn sich in anderen Foren die Leute nur mit sich selbst unterhalten.


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> si, mir gehts zumindest nicht mehr so dreckig wie gestern abend. da hatte ich kopf und gliederschmerzen und erhöhte temperatur. ich denk ich ruh mich heut abend lieber aus als mit euh durch den wald zu rasen :kotz: auch wenns schwerfallen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Brrr, ist das schattig da draußen.
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Brrhhh war das heute frisch auf dem Bike





Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...
> boah war das heute Morgen kalt...bin fast im Wald fest gefrohren.
> ...





oldrizzo schrieb:


> ... und das thermometer zeigte 6°...
> ...



Selbst zu meiner Fahrzeit war es im Kurzärmeligen nicht mehr wirklich kuschelig. Wurde beim Fahren so richtig wach.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Selbst zu meiner Fahrzeit war es im Kurzärmeligen nicht mehr wirklich kuschelig. ...



Ist es etwa selbst heute mittag immer noch noch sooooo kalt


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist es etwa selbst heute mittag immer noch noch sooooo kalt



Nein, nein, nicht mehr kalt, aber halt auch nicht mehr kuschelig. 

Die Sonne hat zwar schon noch einige Kraft, der Wind ist aber recht frisch.

Er hatte sich gestern Abend übrigens tatsächlich geändert. Er wurde schwächer und drehte auch...  Er blies gestern Abend so wie heute Morgen mehr aus Westen. Gestern Morgen war es Südwesten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nicht mehr kalt, aber halt auch nicht mehr kuschelig.



Mahlzeit liebe Plauscher!, Guten Morgen Gerd!


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Iiieeehk, hier regnet es gerade.


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Iiieeehk, hier regnet es gerade.



in Eltville nicht  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




grade zu rück vom gassi gehen ....ich werd in meinem nächsten leben hund ...dem geht gut


----------



## fUEL (4. September 2007)

Heut morgen waren es 4 Grad am Steinkopf/ Winterstein, Trails waren sehr schön flowig zu fahren. Kurze Handschuh waren schei.....e.
 kurze Hosen o.k. 

@ Rizzo :
Wollen wir wohl mal den Naturkicker  am Ws  (Segment 4 Holzturmtrail) wiederbeleben? 

Was denkst Du dazu, gern auch per pn.

Ps :Hab ne Motorsäge Stihl 028 frsich geschärft.


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ps :Hab ne Motorsäge Stihl 028 frsich geschärft.



hey Fuel, ich hätte da auch am Staufen ein paar Bäume im Weg liegen, kannste da auch mal mit deinem fichtenmoped vorbei kommen ??


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> in Eltville nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Letzten Winterpokal bin ich nahezu täglich ein-/zweimal am Rhein nach Eltville geradelt. 

Ich sehe zu, dass ich Dir nächstes mal ein Hundeleckerli mitbringe!   

Hier wechseln sich immer noch Sonne und Regen ab. Hoffentlich trocknet das bis heute Abend ein wenig ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Iiieeehk, hier regnet es gerade.



In FRA hat es auch vorhin geregnet, ist eben Schauerwetter


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ist eben Schau*d*erwetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


>



Wenn schon, dann bitte



wahltho schrieb:


> ist eben Schau*dt*erwetter



oder



wahltho schrieb:


> ist eben Schau*t*erwetter


----------



## Maggo (4. September 2007)

mir iss faad....

Ein LKW wird auf der Autobahn von einer Blondine in einem Mercedes fies geschnitten und kommt fast von der Strasse ab. Wütend rast der LKW-Fahrer hinterher, schafft es sie zu überholen um sie auf einen Rastplatz zu drängen. Er holt sie aus dem Wagen und schleppt sie ein paar Meter davon weg, zeichnet mit Kreide einen Kreis um sie und warnt: "Hier bleiben Sie stehen, wehe, Sie verlassen den Kreis!"

Dann widmet er sich dem Wagen: Mit einem Schlüssel zerkratzt er den Lack von vorne bis hinten. Als er danach zur Blondine schaut, grinst diese völlig ungeniert. Das macht ihn wütend, er holt aus seinem LKW einen Baseballschläger und zertrümmert die Scheiben des Mercedes. Sie grinst noch viel breiter. "Ach, das finden Sie witzig?" schimpft er und beginnt, die Reifen mit einem Messer zu zerstechen. Die Blondine bekommt vor lauter Kichern schon einen roten Kopf. Nachdem er auch die Ledersitze aufgeschlitzt hat und das Mädel sich vor Lachen kaum noch auf den Beinen halten kann, geht er zu ihr hin und schreit:

"WAS IST? WARUM LACHEN SIE?"

Kichernd sagt sie: "Immer wenn Sie nicht hingeguckt haben, bin ich schnell aus dem Kreis gehüpft."


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> _Witz_


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. September 2007)

moin
wie gehts so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> wie gehts so?



AAAAAAHHHHHRRRRRGG!!!!

Reicht das?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

So, ich zieh' mich mal um...


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> AAAAAAHHHHHRRRRRGG!!!!
> 
> Reicht das?



em.... ich glaub das heißt nicht gut....
wasn los? mal abgesehn vom wetter


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> em.... ich glaub das heißt nicht gut....
> wasn los? mal abgesehn vom wetter



Das Wetter ist toll, seit einer Weile scheint die Sonne!  Ansonsten: Es geht im ÖD niemals um die Sache. Es geht immer nur darum, wie kann ich dem anderen eins überbraten!!!      Da komme ich auch nach knapp zehn Jahren noch nicht mit zurecht.

So, bin wieder zu spät unterwegs. Nicht warten, falls ich es nicht schaffe.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist toll, seit einer Weile scheint die Sonne!  Ansonsten: Es geht im ÖD niemals um die Sache. Es geht immer nur darum, wie kann ich dem anderen eins überbraten!!!      Da komme ich auch nach knapp zehn Jahren noch nicht mit zurecht.
> 
> So, bin wieder zu spät unterwegs. Nicht warten, falls ich es nicht schaffe.



em kannst mich jetzt schlagen dissen mir tiernamen geben etc aber ... ÖD??
ich glaub ich steh auf der leitung


----------



## Maggo (4. September 2007)

Öffentlicher Dienst...


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> Öffentlicher Dienst...


 ah ok
jetzte is de groschen gefallen
 danke


----------



## arkonis (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist toll, seit einer Weile scheint die Sonne!  Ansonsten: Es geht im ÖD niemals um die Sache. Es geht immer nur darum, wie kann ich dem anderen eins überbraten!!!      Da komme ich auch nach knapp zehn Jahren noch nicht mit zurecht.
> 
> So, bin wieder zu spät unterwegs. Nicht warten, falls ich es nicht schaffe.


 
in der IT-Branche ist das normal, ist der einzige Bereich bei dem es die PanzerfaustID noch den Knüppelhans gibt  Ein Grund für mich keinen IT-Job der PC Landschaften zu machen, die coolen Langharrigen Mulche und skurillen Hackbart's sind schon lange tot.


----------



## Maggo (4. September 2007)

gabs mal coole binärfuzzis????


----------



## arkonis (4. September 2007)

das Rätzel ist gelöst!


*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1][SIZE=+2]Wie schnell muss man durch den Regen laufen, um möglichst wenig nass zu werden? [/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. September 2007)

ei gude wie!


@ arkonis:


----------



## wondermike (4. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gabs mal coole binärfuzzis????



Was heißt hier gab's mal. Leider sind Leute wie ich in der Branche eher die Ausnahme...


----------



## Maggo (4. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was heißt hier gab's mal. Leider sind Leute wie ich in der Branche eher die Ausnahme...



babababa.....


----------



## wondermike (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist toll, seit einer Weile scheint die Sonne!  Ansonsten: Es geht im ÖD niemals um die Sache. Es geht immer nur darum, wie kann ich dem anderen eins überbraten!!!      Da komme ich auch nach knapp zehn Jahren noch nicht mit zurecht.
> 
> So, bin wieder zu spät unterwegs. Nicht warten, falls ich es nicht schaffe.



Ich glaube es geht meistens eher darum, die heiße Kartoffel möglichst schnell dem anderen zuzuschmeißen. Ärgerlich aber nur allzu menschlich. Und es ist nicht nur in der ÖDnis so.


----------



## wondermike (4. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> babababa.....



Banküberfall?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> babababa.....



Bashguard?

Banane?

Baseballschläger?

Basketball?

Baustelle?


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> babababa.....



baustelle??

baiken ??


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. September 2007)

bambusratte ??


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

Hey Plauscherz

hoffe ihr hab euch nicht im Wald verirrt oder seit erfrohren ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (4. September 2007)

Tja, scheint ja so, als wäre Maggo der Grippe endgültig erlegen. So werden wir wohl nie erfahren, was er uns mit seiner letzten Botschaft sagen wollte...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

N'abennnddd war ja zwischenzeitlich so gut wie nix los hier


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abennnddd war ja zwischenzeitlich so gut wie nix los hier



autopost programme gibt es noch nicht  

wie war es heute ? sehr kalt ?


----------



## ratte (4. September 2007)

Brrrr...
...jetzt gehts erstmal unter die warme Duuusche.
Aber immerhin ist de Magen schonmal lecker gefüllt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. September 2007)

ich geh schlafen gn8


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bambusratte ??





ratte schrieb:


> Brrrr...
> ...jetzt gehts erstmal unter die warme Duuusche.
> Aber immerhin ist de Magen schonmal lecker gefüllt.



aha, die Ba-ikeratte ist schon mal gut Nachhause gekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> autopost programme gibt es noch nicht
> 
> wie war es heute ? sehr kalt ?



Wir sind zu sechst zum Kaisertempel, Spitzkehren, Fischbacher Kopf, Richtung Atzelberg, Friedhofstrail am Retterhof, Bahntrail, Fischbach, Thai.  War wieder eine super nette Truppe und Runde!  Hast echt was verpaßt!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. September 2007)

optisch unschön


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> ...jetzt gehts erstmal unter die warme Duuusche.
> ...



Vorsicht, erstmal den Boden kontrollieren!   Ich glaube, ich träume heute auch von Mäusen, Kaninchen, gerupften Vögeln,...


----------



## ratte (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ba-ikeratte


Ja nee, iss klar.


> Vorsicht, erstmal den Boden kontrollieren!   Ich glaube, ich träume heute auch von Mäusen, Kaninchen, gerupften Vögeln,...


 Keine Sorge, ich guck schon automatisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

So wir (keinesfalls pluralis majestatis, sondern wir im Sinne von Almut und ich) gehen jetzt auch bald ins Bettchen...

... war supernett, sowohl die Tour, als auch beim Thai 

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> em kannst mich jetzt schlagen dissen mir tiernamen geben etc aber ... ÖD??
> ich glaub ich steh auf der leitung



Du Schmetterling Du! *teekaennchensmiley*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du Schmetterling Du! *teekaennchensmiley*





gib mir böse Tiernamen


----------



## ratte (4. September 2007)

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt auch.
Das Bett hat eindeutig gerade die überzeugenderen Argumente. Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So wir (keinesfalls pluralis majestatis, sondern wir im Sinne von Almut und ich) gehen jetzt auch bald ins Bettchen...
> 
> ... war supernett, sowohl die Tour, als auch beim Thai
> 
> GN8 @All



 Viel Spaß...








....hatten wir heut` gehabt!


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich jetzt auch.
> Das Bett hat eindeutig gerade die überzeugenderen Argumente. Nacht zusammen.



Phhh! *beleidigttu*








 Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. September 2007)

Gute Nacht!


ich werd mich auch verziehen, bis dennedann


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ... die coolen Langharrigen Mulche und skurillen Hackbart's sind schon lange tot.





Maggo schrieb:


> gabs mal coole binärfuzzis????





wondermike schrieb:


> Was heißt hier gab's mal. Leider sind Leute wie ich in der Branche eher die Ausnahme...



also in meinem Bereich (vor allem Unixer) gibt`s die noch!!!   

@Maggo: Wir erwecken den Eindruck schon vor dem Frühstück über dem Boden zu schweben. Jede Erklärung zwecklos, versteht eh keiner. Skripte nachzuvollziehen (auch kommentiert) völlig unmöglich. ...


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gute Nacht!
> 
> 
> ich werd mich auch verziehen, bis dennedann



Warte, warte, warte, da fehlt noch was: Du Tigerkätzchen Du!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Warte, warte, warte, da fehlt noch was: Du Tigerkätzchen Du!



falsche Antwort, da hätte jetzt "du böser Schmetterling" stehen müssen


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir sind zu sechst zum Kaisertempel, Spitzkehren, Fischbacher Kopf, Richtung Atzelberg, Friedhofstrail am Retterhof, Bahntrail, Fischbach, Thai.  War wieder eine super nette Truppe und Runde!  Hast echt was verpaßt!!!



lange nase macher...

aber essen war bei mir auch super lecker !! 

und mein hals kratzt auch schon wieder ....ich könnt  :kotz:en
hab ich mich am So doch verkühlt ... da im september hatte ich das auch noch nicht


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vorsicht, erstmal den Boden kontrollieren!   Ich glaube, ich träume heute auch von Mäusen, Kaninchen, gerupften Vögeln,...



Erklärung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...
> und mein hals kratzt auch schon wieder ....ich könnt  :kotz:en
> hab ich mich am So doch verkühlt ... da im september hatte ich das auch noch nicht



 Es ist Anfang September normalerweise ja auch nicht so kalt!  Wünsche Dir, dass sich das nicht auswächst!!!


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Erklärung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Als Appetizer haben wir uns beim Thai Geschichten über Nager erzählt. Darunter auch Nager, die Nager anknabbern.


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> also in meinem Bereich (vor allem Unixer) gibt`s die noch!!!



das sind die die ohne maus auskommen oder ?

und das funktioniert wirklich !! rm -rf /


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...
> aber essen war bei mir auch super lecker !!
> ...



Was gab`s da denn?


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Als Appetizer haben wir uns beim Thai Geschichten über Nager erzählt. Darunter auch Nager, die Nager anknabbern.



hat die ratte maulwurf bestellt


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was gab`s da denn?



zum Kaffee  Schwarzwälderkirsch

und  zum abend Hirschkalbsbraten mit Knödel und Rotkraut


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> das sind die die ohne maus auskommen oder ?


Maus? Was war das nochmal??? 


Alberto68 schrieb:


> und das funktioniert wirklich !! rm -rf /


Ist das erste, was man so mit Rootrechten ausprobiert!


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hat die ratte maulwurf bestellt



 Nein, sie ist von Mäusen überfallen worden. Ich würde jetzt ja wieder mit "Mäuse, sie werden Dich kriegen" anfangen, aber das glaubt mir hier ja keiner mehr.


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Maus? Was war das nochmal???
> 
> Ist das erste, was man so mit Rootrechten ausprobiert!



aber ich finde backup nach /dev/null besser   geht schnell und bringt nie ne fehlermeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> zum Kaffee  Schwarzwälderkirsch
> 
> und  zum abend Hirschkalbsbraten mit Knödel und Rotkraut



ja, ja, schon gut, ich habe verstanden!


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, sie ist *von Mäusen überfallen worden*. Ich würde jetzt ja wieder mit "Mäuse, sie werden Dich kriegen" anfangen, aber das glaubt mir hier ja keiner mehr.



im wald oder in der wohnung


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> aber ich finde backup nach /dev/null besser   geht schnell und bringt nie ne fehlermeldung



 ja, und die Aufbewahrungsmedien sind dabei so günstig! Wen interessieren da schon etwaige Schwierigkeiten beim ja äußerst unwahrscheinlichen Rückspielungsfall...


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> im wald oder in der wohnung



heimtückisch im Bad, oder heißt das badtückisch?


----------



## wondermike (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> also in meinem Bereich (vor allem Unixer) gibt`s die noch!!!



Hör' mir bloß auf. Habe gestern grade gelernt, dass man nichts Anderslautendes in der /etc/hosts stehen haben darf, wenn man DHCP verwendet. Die Erkenntnis hat mich drei Stunden meines Lebens gekostet. L**** ist echt nur was für Masochisten.


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hör' mir bloß auf. Habe gestern grade gelernt, dass man nichts Anderslautendes in der /etc/hosts stehen haben darf, wenn man DHCP verwendet. Die Erkenntnis hat mich drei Stunden meines Lebens gekostet. L**** ist echt nur was für Masochisten.



Tja, entweder DHC, oder statisch. Ei nee, für die langhaarische Bombelescher kei Problem!


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> heimtückisch im Bad, oder heißt das badtückisch?



ein tuerkischesbad  nicht schlecht haette ich in der wohnung nicht erwartet


----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

so eben noch die neuerworbenen plattformpedale montiert  mal schauen wie sich so dinger fahren lassen


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so eben noch die neuerworbenen plattformpedale montiert  mal schauen wie sich so dinger fahren lassen



uuuuaaahh, grusel...


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ein tuerkischesbad  nicht schlecht haette ich in der wohnung nicht erwartet



hier könnte ich jetzt so schön drauf kommentieren, aber nein, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hier könnte ich jetzt so schön drauf kommentieren, aber nein, ...




bitte  ..............>PM


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> bitte  ..............>PM



PM? ............*klick* - ach - Du meinst SM!


----------



## Alberto68 (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> PM? ............*klick* - ach - Du meinst SM!



ja so eine spaltermail  aber hier wird nix gespaltet, hier wird vielleicht einer gespaltet


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> optisch unschön



stimmt optisch unschön, solangs funktioniert......


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tja, scheint ja so, als wäre Maggo der Grippe endgültig erlegen. So werden wir wohl nie erfahren, was er uns mit seiner letzten Botschaft sagen wollte...



nix und niemand kriegt mich klein, ich war nur gestern etwas länger auf der a***** und anschließend mit essen und hund streicheln beschäftigt. an meinem privatnotebook iss das eine schanier fürs display kapott gegangen und der akku hält auch nicht mehr länger als von 12:00 bis die glocken bimmeln. deshalb muss es im a****zimmer stehn, in welches ich gestern nicht mehr reingekommen bin.


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: Wir erwecken den Eindruck schon vor dem Frühstück über dem Boden zu schweben. .............



ich werd dich das nächste mal sonntags um kurz vor acht (morgens) mal dran erinnern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Moin, Moin


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin



dito


----------



## ratte (5. September 2007)

Tach.

Wieso habe ich das Gefühl, wenn ich in die Sonne da draußen trete, werde ich mir ganz schön die Nase abfrieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (5. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Tach.
> 
> Wieso habe ich das Gefühl, wenn ich in die Sonne da draußen trete, werde ich mir ganz schön die Nase abfrieren?



MORGEN IHR PLAUSCHERZ

iss auch soo, ganz schoene Wetterfalle heute  kalt wie im November


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Banküberfall?



 

Moin

Schade, dass ich es gestern nicht geschafft habe. Aber ich habe hier mal so einiges auf Vordermann gebracht. Außerdem war es so kalt und da falle ich immer in so eine Art Winterschlaf.


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Tach.
> 
> Wieso habe ich das Gefühl, wenn ich in die Sonne da draußen trete, werde ich mir ganz schön die Nase abfrieren?



Moin Ratte


----------



## Alberto68 (5. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Schade, dass ich es gestern nicht geschafft habe. Aber ich habe hier mal so einiges auf Vordermann gebracht. Außerdem war es so kalt und da falle ich immer in so eine Art Winterschlaf.



CARO morgen wach werden sonne scheint .....aber nicht vor die tuer gehen !!die sonne heute nur aus der wohnung geniesen


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> CARO morgen wach werden sonne scheint .....aber nicht vor die tuer gehen !!die sonne heute nur aus der wohnung geniesen



Hier drinn is auch kalt. 

Edit: Wach bin ich schon lange.


----------



## ratte (5. September 2007)

Schade, dass Du gestern nicht dabei warst.
Aber zum  wären wir eh nicht gekommen, hab mich bevorzugt hinten eingeordnet. 

So, ich mach mich mal auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Schade, dass Du gestern nicht dabei warst.
> Aber zum  wären wir eh nicht gekommen, hab mich bevorzugt hinten eingeordnet.
> 
> So, ich mach mich mal auf.



Wir können ja mal eine   tour machen.


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Schade, dass ich es gestern nicht geschafft habe. Aber ich habe hier mal so einiges auf Vordermann gebracht. Außerdem war es so kalt und da falle ich immer in so eine Art Winterschlaf.



Morgen,

wir hätten gestern Abend nach dem Thai ja fast noch bei Dir geklingelt. Habe aber kein Licht mehr gesehen. Und die, die es vorgeschlagen haben, sind auch viel zu schnell vorbei gefahren.


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> MORGEN IHR PLAUSCHERZ
> 
> iss auch soo, ganz schoene Wetterfalle heute  kalt wie im November



Du machst mir ja Hoffnungen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> iss auch soo, ganz schoene Wetterfalle heute  kalt wie im November



N'nen bisschen frisch ist es schon, aber ansonsten superg**les Wetterchen. War total klasse auf dem Bike nach FFM


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'nen bisschen frisch ist es schon, aber ansonsten superg**les Wetterchen. War total klasse auf dem Bike nach FFM



Danke!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke!



Lass' Dich nicht bangemachen von ein paar Weicheiern


----------



## Alberto68 (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lass' Dich nicht bangemachen von ein paar Weicheiern



hab grade nachgeschaut sind nicht weich


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hab grade nachgeschaut sind nicht weich



hart gefroren?


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lass' Dich nicht bangemachen von ein paar Weicheiern



bin dann doch langärmelig gefahren. Wäre aber gar nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin dann doch langärmelig gefahren. Wäre aber gar nicht nötig gewesen.



MoinMoin 
In meinem Audo liegen Aermel ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hart gefroren?



... und abgefallen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Moin RH


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin dann doch langärmelig gefahren. Wäre aber gar nicht nötig gewesen.



Nein?
Ich hatte schon einen Pulli an.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin RH



Moin Thomas, ist morgen ne GundelEinKehrTour in Aussicht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Thomas, ist morgen ne GundelEinKehrTour in Aussicht?



Warum nicht, kann ja mal 'nen LMB machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Voilá...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5091


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> In meinem Audo liegen Aermel ....



ja, viel mir auch schon auf. Werde sie in Zukunft wohl doch nicht mehr irgendwo rein tun...


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein?
> Ich hatte schon einen Pulli an.



Zivil hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch einen angezogen. Aber auf dem Rad wäre es heute kurzärmelig gegangen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, viel mir auch schon auf. Werde sie in Zukunft wohl doch nicht mehr irgendwo rein tun...



SACHICHDOCH   War der Thai gut? Schönscharf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zivil hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch einen angezogen. Aber auf dem Rad wäre es heute kurzärmelig gegangen.



glaubischnet


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ...   War der Thai gut? Schönscharf



Ja, sehr!  Hatte mir eine mittelscharfe knusprige Ente ausgesucht.  Mittelscharf war für mich dann auch das höchste aller Gefühle...


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> glaubischnet



doch, doch, die Sonne wärmt schon noch ganz gut!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, sehr!  Hatte mir eine mittelscharfe knusprige Ente ausgesucht.  Mittelscharf war für mich dann auch das höchste aller Gefühle...



Will auch hin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Will auch hin



Nicht weinen  - Lässt sich doch einrichten


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Will auch hin



Ich gehe da gerne mal wieder mit hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zivil hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch einen angezogen. Aber auf dem Rad wäre es heute kurzärmelig gegangen.



also bei mageren +5° C und mondschein wäre bei mir heute folgendes outfit angesagt : lange hose, dünne langfingerhandschuhe, t-shirt + dicke jacke (alternativ ski-rolli + dünne jacke), eventuell was auf die ohren.
es kommt so langsam die zeit, wo man morgens alles anziehen muß, um das ganze auf der heimfahrt dann im rucksack verstauen zu können ...

so aber konnte ich gelassen im t-shirt auto fahren


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

ich kann morgen nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann morgen nicht



Schade


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann morgen nicht



wirklich schade


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann morgen nicht



absolut schade!


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2007)

ja, schade ...


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

Seit eineinhalb Stunden kein Post. Das geht ja nicht.


----------



## arkonis (5. September 2007)

ich gehe zum Essen auch immer raus


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

Ist doch viel zu kalt.


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Seit eineinhalb Stunden kein Post. Das geht ja nicht.



auch schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (5. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ist doch viel zu kalt.


 
 also ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, ich bin heute den ganzen Tag in hautengen kurzen Shirt rumgelaufen und gestern in kurzen Hosen gefahren, ist doch noch nicht so kalt


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch schade



ja, schade...


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> also ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, ich bin heute den ganzen Tag in hautengen kurzen Shirt rumgelaufen und gestern in kurzen Hosen gefahren, ist doch noch nicht so kalt



.....und ich hab schon wieder kalte Hände und Füße und 'ne kalte Nase.


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Seit eineinhalb Stunden kein Post. Das geht ja nicht.





arkonis schrieb:


> ich gehe zum Essen auch immer raus



Kurze Pause in einer Präsentation; soll noch mindestens anderthalb Stunden gehen!!!


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> also ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, ich bin heute den ganzen Tag in hautengen kurzen Shirt rumgelaufen und gestern in kurzen Hosen gefahren, ist doch noch nicht so kalt



ja, ja, beim Spinning im Studio in der Nähe der anheizenden Trainerin!


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .....und ich hab schon wieder kalte Hände und Füße und 'ne kalte Nase.



schade


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> soll noch mindestens anderthalb Stunden gehen!!!



schade


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch schade





wissefux schrieb:


> schade


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2007)

guddee....
sagte mal hab ihr schon was fürs wochenende geplant??
is ja nur noch Mi, Do, Fr, un dann WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .....und ich hab schon wieder kalte Hände und Füße und 'ne kalte Nase.



schade


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guddee....
> sagte mal hab ihr schon was fürs wochenende geplant??
> is ja nur noch Mi, Do, Fr, un dann WE



sehr schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Hört' Ihr heute eigentlich nochmal auf mit dem Jammern und dem gegenseitigen Bemitleiden 

Ist ja echt schade, wie ihr hier den Tag vergeudet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> sehr schade



Seit wann ist es schade, dass das WE naht?


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hört' Ihr heute eigentlich nochmal auf mit dem Jammern und dem gegenseitigen Bemitleiden
> 
> Ist ja echt schade, wie ihr hier den Tag vergeudet


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Seit wann ist es schade, dass das WE naht?



Sehr schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> sehr schade



em hilfe.... 
das heißt nein? ist noch nichts geplant...


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

Ich weiß nicht von was aber ich habe Muskelkater.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Seit wann ist es schade, dass das WE naht?



Ist doch schade sich aufs WE zu freuen, die Tage bis dahin sind doch so schön


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht von was aber ich habe Muskelkater.



auch wieder schade ...

was soll man da sonst sagen, wahltho


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist doch schade sich aufs WE zu freuen, die Tage bis dahin sind doch so schön



genau   mit dem wochenende ist meist das plauschen hier vorbei. und das ist nun wirklich mal schade


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2007)

bezüglich des WE's
könntet ihr ja mal in unsere ( CRazy un meine ) RIchtung kommen wir hab bei uns auch trails


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> em hilfe....
> das heißt nein? ist noch nichts geplant...



SO Treffpunkt HM......... Tourinhalt u.a. WEIßE MAUER.........

SA geht nur am VM bei mir


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Treffpunkt HM......... Tourinhalt u.a. WEIßE MAUER.........



okok
also wieder nichts mit unserer gegend rund um idstein egal 
weiß man schon ca tag un uhrzeit?

bei mir ginge samstag  nachmittag un sonntag nachmittag


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

Früher würde die Einkehrmöglichkeiten sehr erweitern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht von was aber ich habe Muskelkater.



Muskelkater ist gut, denn er ist ein Beweis dafür, dasss man sich selbst kasteit hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was soll man da sonst sagen, wahltho



Schade, schade, wirklich ganz furchtbar schade


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

schade schade schade iss das am dienstag diese dämliche automobilmesse startet. das wird mein we versauen, aber ich habs mir ja ausgesucht. in der gegend um idstein würd ich mich supergerne mal guiden lassen. muss dann halt im oktober. das ist wirklich schade.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> . in der gegend um idstein würd ich mich supergerne mal guiden lassen. muss dann halt im oktober. das ist wirklich schade.



hey cool ein erster interessent


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

alla hopp, ich glaub bei euch iss auch die platte und so.... da wollt ich schon immer ma hie!


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

allerdings nur mit dem carsten im schlepptau!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. September 2007)

ei gude wie


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> allerdings nur mit dem carsten im schlepptau!


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

der carsten iss mein treuer begleiter im hinteren feld.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. September 2007)

Platte war ich schonmal mitm Gerd, Carsten und der Caro  ich glaub denen hats gefallen  ist aber wenig Traillastig die Runde da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der carsten iss mein treuer begleiter im hinteren feld.



... und meine Frau?


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Platte war ich schonmal mitm Gerd, Carsten und der Caro  ich glaub denen hats gefallen  ist aber wenig Traillastig die Runde da.



trails sind doof, viel zu gefährlich, ausserdem bin ich ja eh ein bergabbremser......


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und meine Frau?



dufte......


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> alla hopp, ich glaub bei euch iss auch die platte und so.... da wollt ich schon immer ma hie!



Da gibt es super leckeres Wild!


----------



## Alberto68 (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> trails sind doof, viel zu gefährlich, ausserdem bin ich ja eh ein bergabbremser......



du bremst auch berg hoch


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Platte war ich schonmal mitm Gerd, Carsten und der Caro  ich glaub denen hats gefallen  ist aber wenig Traillastig die Runde da.



Mann, er meint die Gaststätte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dufte......



Hat' Du etwa was gegen meine Frau 

Die hat mich letzten Sonntag auch gefragt, ob Du mitfährst, weil Du so lieber hinten mitfahren würdest und dann hast Du sie bitter enttäuscht


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> du bremst auch berg hoch



mach mich ruisch fertisch, ich verstau das locker in meinem ego....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

So ich geh' jetzt biken, g**les Wetter draussen


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Platte war ich schonmal mitm Gerd, Carsten und der Caro  ich glaub denen hats gefallen  ist aber wenig Traillastig die Runde da.



Das habe ich noch *gut* in Erinnerung. Da habe ich mir eine Cola, es war schon dunkel, in so einem Nobelrestaurant reingepfiffen, weil ich sonst nicht zu Hause angekommen wäre.


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ich geh' jetzt biken, g**les Wetter draussen



Wo fährst Du lang?


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach mich ruisch fertisch, ich verstau das locker in meinem ego....



*misstrauischguck*


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da gibt es super leckeres Wild!



.....genau da.


----------



## Alberto68 (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach mich ruisch fertisch, ich verstau das locker in meinem ego....



brauchste nicht ....respekt mit dem eisenhaufen so gut den berg hochzuklettern


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .....genau da.



ach deswegen hat das soooo lange mit der Cola gedauert...


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hat' Du etwa was gegen meine Frau
> 
> Die hat mich letzten Sonntag auch gefragt, ob Du mitfährst, weil Du so lieber hinten mitfahren würdest und dann hast Du sie bitter enttäuscht



Der Maggo enttäuscht keine Frauen. 
Lieber noch den  da, sonst kommt es noch zu Fehlinterpretationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach mich ruisch fertisch, ich verstau das locker in meinem ego....


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

Ich mach mich auch mal auf's Bike.


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hat' Du etwa was gegen meine Frau
> 
> Die hat mich letzten Sonntag auch gefragt, ob Du mitfährst, weil Du so lieber hinten mitfahren würdest und dann hast Du sie bitter enttäuscht



deine frau iss supernett, was sollte ich gegen sie haben ausser dass sie ein komisches rad mit ner außerordentlich merkwürdigen schaltung fährt. inweifern habe ich sie denn verärgert?


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der Maggo enttäuscht keine Frauen.
> Lieber noch den  da, sonst kommt es noch zu Fehlinterpretationen.


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> deine frau iss supernett, was sollte ich gegen sie haben ausser dass sie ein komisches rad mit ner außerordentlich merkwürdigen schaltung fährt. inweifern habe ich sie denn verärgert?



Was wohl, bist nicht hinten geblieben.


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *misstrauischguck*



 ähhhwiemeinen????


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

kann mich mal einer am Schlawittchen packen und mich hier vom Bürostuhl wegziehen?!?!?! Oder mir wenigstens LedZep ausstellen! Der Rest würde sich dann sicherlich irgendwann ergeben.


----------



## arkonis (5. September 2007)

stell dir doch eine Hantelbank neben Bürostuhl, da hast du Ablenkung und bist aktiv!


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

bei mir läuft james brown. wenns rum iss bin ich wesch!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir läuft james brown. wenns rum iss bin ich wesch!!!!!



Schwingst Du Dich dann auf Deine "Sex Machine" fährst durch den "Cold Sweat" zur "Soul Party" und meldest Dich dort mit "I`m Back"?


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> stell dir doch eine Hantelbank neben Bürostuhl, da hast du Ablenkung und bist aktiv!



Meine Kollegen würden sich bedanken, wenn nicht nur meine Radklamotten hier hängen, sondern ich auch noch meine Zivilkleidung verschwitzen würde...

Aber ein Paar Qi Gong Kugeln könnte ich mir hier eigentlich wirklich mal hinlegen. Wären gerade für solche Präsentationen wie heute super brauchbar! 

Ah, "Stairway to Heaven"! Könnte auch ein geeigneter Abschluß sein...


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber ein Paar Qi Gong Kugeln könnte ich mir hier eigentlich wirklich mal hinlegen. Wären gerade für solche Präsentationen wie heute super brauchbar!



glaub ich dir und vermutlich überhauot nicht störend.

es lief "living in america" vom rocky soundtrack.  ich komm da grad nicht gut los von............"there's no easy way out...."


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2007)

gudeee


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. September 2007)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> deine frau iss supernett, was sollte ich gegen sie haben ausser dass sie ein komisches rad mit ner außerordentlich merkwürdigen schaltung fährt. inweifern habe ich sie denn verärgert?



Na weil Du nicht hinten bei ihr geblieben bist, sondern vorne mitgestürmt bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2007)

vorallem gestürmt 

na ok bergab war er ja recht flott


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

gude crazy, was geht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

So habe mit der Caro noch 'ne Runde über Hofheim, Gundelhardt, Hahnenkopf, Schwarze Wildsau, Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren, Staufen, Mannstein-Trail, Teufelsbahn gedreht...

... auf der Schwarzen Wildsau ging Caro vor mir ab wie Tier... 

... wie meinte mein Kollege heute: "Caroline auf der Maschine" (frei nach Udo Lindenberg)


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So habe mit der Caro noch 'ne Runde über Hofheim, Gundelhardt, Hahnenkopf, Schwarze Wildsau, Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren, Staufen, Mannstein-Trail, Teufelsbahn gedreht...
> 
> ... auf der Schwarzen Wildsau ging Caro vor mir ab wie Tier...



klingt gut


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2007)

werde mich nun mal an drei DIN A4 Seiten franz revolution machen  
hab da nur noch 20min    wollte heut mal früh ins bett


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. September 2007)

noch 6minuten, wie weit biste?


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> noch 6minuten, wie weit biste?



sturm auf die bastille 

ich mein ich weiß des ja alles so.... 
aber ich schreibs trotzdem noma auf  sonste heißts wieder der macht keine HA's


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. September 2007)

bist schon 16mins überfällig

wosch ischt losch


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2007)

kann ich was dafür, das 1789 so viel passiert is??? 
bin noch nich ma, beim rob
der kam erst so um 1793.. wo er da mim lui angefangen hat


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

dann mach doc mal die kiste aus, das lenkt ja auch nur ab. meine mutter hätte mir glaub ich längst die sicherungen rausgedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (5. September 2007)

etwas mehr Interesse könnte nicht schaden


----------



## Maggo (5. September 2007)

@arkonis: hast du mal nachgewogen ob dein rahmen seit der ofenaktion vielleicht sein gewicht geändert hat? du solltest dann evtl dein profil aktualisieren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2007)

ja stimmt schon....
ich geh jetzt pennen
hab jetzt schon auf 1 1/2 seiten zusammengefasst ....
hab mir mal 4 wecker gestellt damit ich morgen bissi früher rauß komm dann werd ich dan noch bissi machen
gn8 bis morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. September 2007)

vor allem das "ca." vor den vier Nachkommastellen find ich geil


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. September 2007)

Machs gut iggi, gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> etwas mehr Interesse könnte nicht schaden



mein Interesse ist da,hab ja nicht umsont GEschi Leistungskurs... nur des kann mit meiner faulheit noch nicht so gut  also noch ma gn8


----------



## arkonis (5. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @arkonis: hast du mal nachgewogen ob dein rahmen seit der ofenaktion vielleicht sein gewicht geändert hat? du solltest dann evtl dein profil aktualisieren.


 
zumindest ist durch den Kleber nochmal 2-3 gramm dazu gekommen, aber das bleibt mein Geheimnis  so geh jetzt mal in die Wunderbar rüber, netter Schuppen übrigens


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> so geh jetzt mal in die Wunderbar rüber, netter Schuppen übrigens



Yepp, die Wunderbar ist echt wunderbar


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ....
> hab mir mal 4 wecker gestellt damit ich morgen bissi früher rauß komm ...



Ach so geht das: je mehr Wecker, desto früher wird man wach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ... so geh jetzt mal in die Wunderbar rüber, netter Schuppen übrigens



Ja, ich gehe da auch gerne ab und an mal hin!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

Ich war bei  G-Cr, total lahm und bin fuf


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ich gehe da auch gerne ab und an mal hin!



Wo isdie?


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

War vorhin nochmal in Schierstein. Diese ganzen dabei zu beobachtenden Freizeitaktivitäten (Rad fahren, spazieren gehen, (Nordic-) Walking, Rudern, Joggen, Gassi gehen) erinnern mich schon wieder total an den WP...


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wo isdie?



Puh, grob zwischen Bahnhof und Niddamündung (Höchst).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wo isdie?



In FFM-Höchst neben dem Neuen Theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich war bei  G-Cr, total lahm und bin fuf



Ups, wie denn das?


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

So, geduscht, gegessen, Kinder im Bett und noch einen warmen Kakao getrunken. Mhhhh....


wahltho schrieb:


> So habe mit der Caro noch 'ne Runde über Hofheim, Gundelhardt, Hahnenkopf, Schwarze Wildsau, Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren, Staufen, Mannstein-Trail, Teufelsbahn gedreht...
> 
> ... auf der Schwarzen Wildsau ging Caro vor mir ab wie Tier...
> 
> ... ....


Na eben, passend zur Wildsau.  Die Runde hat richtig Spass gemacht.  Schade, dass das so selten klappt. Das sind immer schöne Trainingseinheiten. 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mein Interesse ist da,hab ja nicht umsont GEschi Leistungskurs... nur des kann mit meiner faulheit noch nicht so gut  also noch ma gn8


In Geschi hatte ich mal 'ne fünf. Aber nicht meinen Kindern erzählen. 



arkonis schrieb:


> ........ so geh jetzt mal in die Wunderbar rüber, netter Schuppen übrigens


Ja, da hab ich mich auch mal rumgetrieben.............früher.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Siehe auch hier:

http://www.cafewunderbar.de/


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wo isdie?



in der Antoniterstr..


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Siehe auch hier:
> 
> http://www.cafewunderbar.de/



oder so!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ups, wie denn das?



Hab auch so ein heißes Köpfchen D )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Echt netter Laden, kann man auch lecker essen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Echt netter Laden, kann man auch lecker essen



Wieviele WPP gibts für dort essen


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wieviele WPP gibts für dort essen



Das ist so gut, da musste welche abgeben.


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hab auch so ein heißes Köpfchen D )



Oje...  Drücke auch Dir die Daumen, dass da nichts im Anmarsch ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wieviele WPP gibts für dort essen



Kommt darauf an wie und von wo aus Du anreist.


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

So, ich glaube, jetzt ist es dunkel genug.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, ich glaube, jetzt ist es dunkel genug.



Für was?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. September 2007)

gute Heimreise Gerd.

Ich werd mich mal ins Bettchen (ab morgen dann Bett - 1,4m  ) machen, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gute Heimreise Gerd.
> 
> Ich werd mich mal ins Bettchen (ab morgen dann Bett - 1,4m  ) machen, gute Nacht ihr Leutz



1,4     IKEA


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2007)

wunderbar in höchst ist um einiges wunderbarer als der neue ableger in eppstein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... ab morgen dann Bett - 1,4m  ) ...



Damit die Häschen richtig hopsen können oder wie?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wunderbar in höchst ist um einiges wunderbarer als der neue ableger in eppstein



 Oh - wusste ich noch gar nichts von


----------



## caroka (5. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Ich werd mich mal ins Bettchen (ab morgen dann Bett - 1,4m  ) machen, gute Nacht ihr Leutz



Oha....... 


Endlich ist es raus. Es gibt sie also, die Plauscherkrankheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hab auch so ein heißes Köpfchen D )


Hat man gemerkt. Wenn das nur die dekadente Ernährung gewesen wäre, hätt´s mich schwer gewundert. Wünsche eine gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hat man gemerkt. Wenn das nur die dekadente Ernährung gewesen wäre, hätt´s mich schwer gewundert. Wünsche eine gute Besserung!!!



Danke Dir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2007)

... gute Besserung RH, hoffe Du bist morgen wieder fit 

GN8 @All, kümmere mich jetzt mal um meine Frau


----------



## wondermike (5. September 2007)

So, auch wieder zurück von GC. Leider heute das falsche Bike dabei gehabt. Morgen kommt da doofe Hinterrad zum Händler.


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Oha.......
> 
> 
> Endlich ist es raus. Es gibt sie also, die Plauscherkrankheit.



Ich langweile mich ganz und gar nicht im Büro! Bin ich jetzt kein Plauscher mehr?


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, auch wieder zurück von GC. Leider heute das falsche Bike dabei gehabt. Morgen kommt da doofe Hinterrad zum Händler.



Was hat es denn, dass Hinterrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich langweile mich ganz und gar nicht im Büro! Bin ich jetzt kein Plauscher mehr?



warst du bis um 2200 im buero ???

du bist definitiv der ober plauscher


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh - wusste ich noch gar nichts von



das Bahnhofscafé.


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> warst du bis um 2200 im buero ???
> ...



*kopfnick*


----------



## Alberto68 (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *kopfnick*



 du bist crazy 

wie siehts am WE aus holen wir da unsere mittwochsrunde nach ? und da mit dem gerippten steht auch noch aus..ok ich fahr auch


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> du bist crazy
> 
> wie siehts am WE aus holen wir da unsere mittwochsrunde nach ? und da mit dem gerippten steht auch noch aus..ok ich fahr auch



das mit dem Gerippten ist gebongt! Das mit dem Fahren wird noch disputiert.  Am liebsten würde ich wieder ab Sonntag Mittag fahren.


----------



## wondermike (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was hat es denn, dass Hinterrad?



'Ne Speiche locker.  

Um genau zu sein ist der Nippel abgerissen.


----------



## wondermike (5. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> das mit dem Gerippten ist gebongt! Das mit dem Fahren wird noch disputiert.  Am liebsten würde ich wieder ab Sonntag Mittag fahren.



Sonntag Mittag wäre für mich auch OK. Wir könnten ja mal wieder an der HM losdüsen.


----------



## Arachne (5. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sonntag Mittag wäre für mich auch OK. Wir könnten ja mal wieder an der HM losdüsen.



Dann wäre nichts mehr mit "wir". Wenn ich erst zur HM anreisen muß, bin ich bis dahin schon durch...  Geht nur, wenn ich einen Chauffeur hätte. Und so weit ich weiß, können die üblichen Verdächtigen am Sonntag nicht.


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh - wusste ich noch gar nichts von





Arachne schrieb:


> das Bahnhofscafé.



so ist es. am hbf eppstein nord hat ein café vor kurzem eröffnet, dass zur höchster wunderbar gehört. schöner blick über die city mit burg und kaisertempel, aber nervige geräuschkulisse (straße + bahn) und weitaus schlechteres angebot an speisen ! hatte mir mehr erhofft.
als zwischenstopp beim biken durchaus geeignet.

a propos : bin heute seit einer woche erstmals wieder aufm rad zur a*****. war gar net so kalt  
allerdings mußte ich feststellen, dass es doch anstrengender ist, als ich vermutet hatte (für meinen ledierten hals ...). hoffentlich wirds jetzt nicht wieder schlimmer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Moin, Gude, Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so ist es. am hbf eppstein nord hat ein café vor kurzem eröffnet, dass zur höchster wunderbar gehört. schöner blick über die city mit burg und kaisertempel, aber nervige geräuschkulisse (straße + bahn) und weitaus schlechteres angebot an speisen ! hatte mir mehr erhofft.
> als zwischenstopp beim biken durchaus geeignet.



 Danke für die Info


----------



## caroka (6. September 2007)

Moin,



Arachne schrieb:


> Ich langweile mich ganz und gar nicht im Büro! Bin ich jetzt kein Plauscher mehr?



Du kennst mich doch.


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...a propos : bin heute seit einer woche erstmals wieder aufm rad zur a*****. war gar net so kalt
> allerdings mußte ich feststellen, dass es doch anstrengender ist, als ich vermutet hatte (für meinen ledierten hals ...). hoffentlich wirds jetzt nicht wieder schlimmer



Guten Morgen,

ich hoffe, Du hast ihn wärmend eingecremt/-ölt und warm bedeckt!?

Gestern Abend fand ich es fast in meinem langen Trikot zu kühl.  Nach zehn waren doch schon deutlich Kaltluftschneisen zu spüren...


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> Du kennst mich doch.


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hoffe, Du hast ihn wärmend eingecremt/-ölt und warm bedeckt!?



na ja, zumindest warm und winddicht eingepackt war ich. mittlerweile geht´s auch wieder. man darf halt nicht zu oft auto fahren, sonst verweichlicht man viel zu schnell


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gestern Abend fand ich es fast in meinem langen Trikot zu kühl.  Nach zehn waren doch schon deutlich Kaltluftschneisen zu spüren...



das ist dann in etwa die situation, in der ich früh morgens mich aufs rad setze  

was machst du eigentlich schon so früh hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

So bin auch in FRA angekommen. War gefühlt nicht ganz so frisch, wie die letzten Tage. Der Himmel war ja nachts auch bedeckt, daher konnte es wahrscheinlich nicht so auskühlen 

In all den Jahren mit dem Bike zu A***** war -10 Grad übrigens das Kälteste was ich erlebt habe...


----------



## Alberto68 (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So bin auch in FRA angekommen. War gefühlt nicht ganz so frisch, wie die letzten Tage. Der Himmel war ja nachts auch bedeckt, daher konnte es wahrscheinlich nicht so auskühlen
> 
> In all den Jahren mit dem Bike zu A***** war *-10 Grad* übrigens das Kälteste was ich erlebt habe...




Respekt, Extra, Gold   ....


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> In all den Jahren mit dem Bike zu A***** war -10 Grad übrigens das Kälteste was ich erlebt habe...



ich weiß gar nicht genau, welches mein temp. minimum war. das ist aber nicht zwingend das kälteste, was ich so erlebt habe. -10 grad kann sich mitunter weniger schlimm anfühlen wie +1 grad  
besonders fies fand ich mal einen temperatursturz mit gewitter und hagel, der mich in der hauptstrasse in kelkheim nur 3 min von zu hause ereilte.
die temperatur fiel schlagartig um etwa 10 grad. bei 20 grad und sonne war ich entsprechend kurz gekleidet unterwegs und stand nun schutz suchend unter einem vordach. mann, was hab ich geschnattert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich weiß gar nicht genau, welches mein temp. minimum war. das ist aber nicht zwingend das kälteste, was ich so erlebt habe. -10 grad kann sich mitunter weniger schlimm anfühlen wie +1 grad



Ne, ne, das war gemessen und gefühlt das Kälteste, was ich in den fast 13 Jahren je erlebt habe, weil es auch noch mit einem kalten Ostwind verbunden war.

Damals bin ich ohne Gesichtsmaske gefahren, was ein grober Fehler war, denn ich habe mir die Nebenhöhlen nachhaltig verärgert...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

... ich weiss auch noch, dass ich in einem Winter auf dem Rückweg mal in die kleine Aral-Tankstelle in Kelkheim (damals noch BP) rein bin, um mir was zu kaufen und die Bedienung kurz davor war den Alarmknopf zu drücken, weil ich die Gesichtsmaske noch auf hatte....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

... ein paar Mal bin ich auch in FRA (damals noch Innenstadt) vom Schnee überrascht worde und musste dann abends im Dunkeln durch den Schnee noch nach Hause. Da wurde aus einer Stunde dann mal schnell zwei Stunden oder mehr


----------



## Alberto68 (6. September 2007)

MOIN .....

ich hab ja heute mal so garkeine Lust auf A....  und radln kann ich heute schon wieder nicht  

Aber iss ja Bald WE


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Moin Stephan


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ein paar Mal bin ich auch in FRA (damals noch Innenstadt) vom Schnee überrascht worde und musste dann abends im Dunkeln durch den Schnee noch nach Hause. Da wurde aus einer Stunde dann mal schnell zwei Stunden oder mehr



oft wurde ich schon von industrieschnee hier in höchst am frühen morgen überrascht  

größter fehler, den ich je bei schnee gemacht habe : bei gneisels mühle ins feld richtung liederbach gefahren. ging vielleicht 200 m gut, danach war fast ausschließlich schieben angesagt, weil das zeugs einfach zu frisch und locker war. hat mich auch ne menge zeit gekostet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Stephan



<----- NEUES LOGO 

<----- und der Kellerinhalt fehlt


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So bin auch in FRA angekommen. War gefühlt nicht ganz so frisch, wie die letzten Tage. Der Himmel war ja nachts auch bedeckt, daher konnte es wahrscheinlich nicht so auskühlen
> 
> In all den Jahren mit dem Bike zu A***** war -10 Grad übrigens das Kälteste was ich erlebt habe...


Total blöd auf dem Moped ist es, wenn Dir Dein Atem direkt am Visier gefriert...


wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich weiss auch noch, dass ich in einem Winter auf dem Rückweg mal in die kleine Aral-Tankstelle in Kelkheim (damals noch BP) rein bin, um mir was zu kaufen und die Bedienung kurz davor war den Alarmknopf zu drücken, weil ich die Gesichtsmaske noch auf hatte....


Hatte ich mit dem Moped öfter.


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> was machst du eigentlich schon so früh hier



kommt vor, dass ich zu Hause schon mal einen Blick riskiere.


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ist dann in etwa die situation, in der ich früh morgens mich aufs rad setze
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> So bin auch in FRA angekommen. War gefühlt nicht ganz so frisch, wie die letzten Tage. Der Himmel war ja nachts auch bedeckt, daher konnte es wahrscheinlich nicht so auskühlen
> ...



stimmt nicht ganz. Gestern Abend konnte ich noch teilweise die Sterne erblicken. So erkläre ich mir auch, diese kalten Stellen gestern.


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kommt vor, dass ich zu Hause schon mal einen Blick riskiere.



immer noch daheim


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> immer noch daheim



vorhin ja.


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> vorhin ja.



Mittlerweile bin ich hier schwer am scha****: Sitze vor Käse-, Zwetschgen- und Schokoladenkuchen!


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich hier schwer am scha****: Sitze vor Käse-, Zwetschgen- und Schokoladenkuchen!



arme sau, mußt wieder unnötig kalorien bunkern


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> arme sau, mußt wieder unnötig kalorien bunkern



 ja, ja, ich hab`s schon schwer!


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, ja, ich hab`s schon schwer!



ruck zuck hast du es nicht nur schwer, sonder bist es auch   
das merkst du dann am stark flexenden rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (6. September 2007)

moin Gerd'ner  
bin gestern abend doch glatt beim plauschen eingeschlafen


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ruck zuck hast du es nicht nur schwer, sonder bist es auch
> das merkst du dann am stark flexenden rahmen



Kann nicht passieren: Fahre stabiles Rahmenmaterial!


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann nicht passieren: Fahre stabiles Rahmenmaterial!



an deinem hardtail!!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann nicht passieren: Fahre stabiles Rahmenmaterial!



   


Hat der Maggo mich am SO angesteckt? Ich fühle mich wie ausge:kotz: 

Ähh : Guten Morgen


----------



## Alberto68 (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hat der Maggo mich am SO angesteckt? Ich fühle mich wie ausge:kotz:
> 
> Ähh : Guten Morgen




Gute Besserung RH

ja irgendwie haben die Plauscher bei der Sonntagstour irgenwo die Pest eingesammelt.... ich glaube das war die Pause am Fuchsi... da war mir echt kalt  
aber das geht schon wieder  hauptsache am WE wieder fit


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach so geht das: je mehr Wecker, desto früher wird man wach!



logo
die verteil ich dann im ganzen zimmer....
weil einen mach ich dann immer aus un penn weiter........4 naja .... muss ja dann raus um die auszumachen. Da ich dann zumal schonmal ausm #BEtt bin geh ich danch auch nicht mehr rein 
FAZIT: ich komm früher rauß


----------



## Alberto68 (6. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> an deinem hardtail!!!!



ich glaub du hast mich mit deinem Eisenhaufen angesteckt, ich hab mich erwischt wie ich nach einem Freerider 160/160 geschaut habe.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung RH
> 
> ja irgendwie haben die Plauscher bei der Sonntagstour irgenwo die Pest eingesammelt.... ich glaube das war die Pause am Fuchsi... da war mir echt kalt
> aber das geht schon wieder  hauptsache am WE wieder fit



Danke  Ist wohl so mit der Pausen-Pest  Am WE / SO wollen wir ja noch etwas erledigen


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

sooo jetzt heut noch 2 std schu**
morgen nochmal 7 und dann ende!! WE! 
dann nur nocu freitag nachmittag un samstag vormittag ar****** 



P.S. DAS WETTER FÜRS WE --> http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=26476


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast mich mit deinem Eisenhaufen angesteckt, ich hab mich erwischt wie ich nach einem Freerider 160/160 geschaut habe.



Das neue Bionicon - Supershuttle FR 170 / 165 mit Steckachse


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

so muss dann wieder zu englisch tschöö


----------



## Alberto68 (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Das neue Bionicon - Supershuttle FR 170 / 165 mit Steckachse



wenn dann werde ich mal wieder alles einzel kaufen und dann wäschst es stück für stück bzw immer wenn geld über ist


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich glaub du hast mich mit deinem Eisenhaufen angesteckt, ich hab mich erwischt wie ich nach einem Freerider 160/160 geschaut habe.



korrekte sache! jetzt wo du die platformteile dran hast können wir demnächst gerne mal tauschen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wenn dann werde ich mal wieder alles einzel kaufen und dann wäschst es stück für stück bzw immer wenn geld über ist



Gute Idee..... dann lass ich mir schonmal einen Rahmen mit Gabel/Dämpfer kommen......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Bäuerchen

Ähh ich meine Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bäuerchen
> 
> Ähh ich meine Mahlzeit!



Wohl bekomms.......Ich hab noch nichtmal gefrühstückt.................. 
Heute wird nichts mit GundelBiken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Heute wird nichts mit GundelBiken



Schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

... aber selbstverständlich gute Besserung


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schade



Sehr schade :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Sehr schade :kotz:



Furchtbar schade


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wenn dann werde ich mal wieder alles einzel kaufen und dann wäschst es stück für stück bzw immer wenn geld über ist



Whow, ich hätte auch mal gerne Geld über!!!


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Sehr schade :kotz:
> ...



absolut schade!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, ich hätte auch mal gerne Geld über!!!



Immerhin biste widda da


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> absolut schade!



Meint ihr wirklich, daß das schade ist


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Immerhin biste widda da



Neue Bandlaufwerke, Technikerbetreuung, Sicherungskonfiguration...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (6. September 2007)

gude plauscher,

was ist das denn für ein gottverd****** p***wetter da draussen... da könnte ich k*****. so eine schei**... 2§$%&%*'***'§$%&"/(/'*"§*§

ich geh' jetzt trotzdem biken. mach ich mich halt nass, mir doch egal!

nachtrag: der regen wird gerade heller!


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Meint ihr wirklich, daß das schade ist



absolut!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Neue Bandlaufwerke, Technikerbetreuung, Sicherungskonfiguration...



Trigger.............RapidF...............


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude plauscher,
> 
> was ist das denn für ein gottverd****** p***wetter da draussen... da könnte ich k*****. so eine schei**... 2§$%&%*'***'§$%&"/(/'*"§*§
> 
> ich geh' jetzt trotzdem biken. mach ich mich halt nass, mir doch egal!



bikerider`s Link für das Wetter am Wochenende sagt 80-90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit!   

Hier (WI) ist es im Moment wenigstens trocken.


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Trigger.............RapidF...............



Hmmm, lecker, wann?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bikerider`s Link für das Wetter am Wochenende sagt 80-90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit!



Meine Referenz (www.wetter.de) sagt bis einschliesslich Sonntag für Kelkheim bewölkt aber trocken und um die 20 Grad voraus 

Am Montag soll es dann wieder regnen


----------



## oldrizzo (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meine Referenz (www.wetter.de) sagt bis einschliesslich Sonntag für Kelkheim bewölkt aber trocken und um die 20 Grad voraus
> 
> Am Montag soll es dann wieder regnen



auf die ganzen wetterpropheten kann man sowieso nicht hören.... das trifft in den seltensten fällen zu... also für die wetterau gesprochen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmm, lecker, wann?



FR oder SA abend / SO.........

Wenn nicht biken, dann saufen und fressen bis zum..................


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> auf die ganzen wetterpropheten kann man sowieso nicht hören.... das trifft in den seltensten fällen zu... also für die wetterau gesprochen.



Nicht meine Erfahrung, ist eigentlich immer recht genau, wenn auch natürlich mit einer zunehmenden Volatilität in Abhängigkeit von Betrachtungszeitraum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

Ich geh mal Leonard von der Schule abholen...................


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

... Viel Spass


----------



## Alberto68 (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> FR oder SA abend / SO.........
> 
> Wenn nicht biken, dann *saufen und fressen* bis zum..................



super alternative zum biken bin ich dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> FR oder SA abend / SO.........
> 
> Wenn nicht biken, dann saufen und fressen bis zum..................



Was ist mit Frauen? 




Alberto68 schrieb:


> super alternative zum biken bin ich dabei



Samstag abend ist Familienfeier, weil meine hochverehrte Mutter, die diesen absoluten Prachtkerl auf die Welt befördert hat, Geburtstag hat...


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Samstag abend ist Familienfeier, weil meine werte Mutter Geburtstag hat...



ok, wo müssen wir hin?


----------



## Alberto68 (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist mit Frauen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier riecht es so komisch .... ahh Eigenlob stink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (6. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

keine Ahnung, ob meine Frage hier rein passt, ist aber sicherlich gut bei euch aufgehoben:

Gibt es in FFM und Umgebung eine tolle Indoor-Beach-Halle die man mal für einen Abend / Nacht mieten kann?

Hintergrund: Ab Oktober gehöre ich dann auch zu den richtig alten Leuten dazu und möchte dieses Ereignis mal richtig feiern. Da habe ich an so eine Indoor-Halle gedacht, in der man auch ein kleines Strand-Volleyball Turnier oder Fussball ausrichten könnte während andere sich an der Strandbar (für deren Verhältnisse) austoben.

Danke für eure Vorschläge


----------



## Alberto68 (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, wo müssen wir hin?



das letzte mal hat er uns zum Vater nicht mitgenommen da mussten wir auch alleine mit dem Nagetier zur Gundelhar*d* ( <<  die Gaststätte  )  gehen


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> das letzte mal hat er uns zum Vater nicht mitgenommen da mussten wir auch alleine mit dem Nagetier zur Gundelhar*d* ( <<  die Gaststätte  )  gehen



mein beileid, ihr ärmsten ...
da hatte ich ja noch glück, kein licht dabei zu haben. da blieb mir die gundelhard erspart


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

sipemue schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> keine Ahnung, ob meine Frage hier rein passt, ist aber sicherlich gut bei euch aufgehoben:
> 
> ...



hier passt grundsätzlich alles  

ich nehme an, du suchst eine halle, die quasi im dauerbetrieb eine beach-halle ist.
sowas kenn ich nur als ski-halle ...

wann immer irgendwo ne beach-party gemacht wurde (z.b. in discos), wurde der sand speziell für dieses event dort hin geschafft. viel aufwand für sicher  viel geld.
auf diese art und weise kriegste das in jeder halle gebacken, wenn die hallenbesitzer mitspielen. im extremfall kannste die festhalle für ne beachparty anmieten.
ist halt alles ne frage des preises ...

die festhalle wäre uns selbstverständlich genehm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ... da mussten wir auch alleine mit dem Nagetier zur Gundelhar*d* ( <<  die Gaststätte  )  gehen



... die Gaststätte, die noch nicht mal weiss, wie man den eigenen Namen richtig schreibt 

Apropos: Wo ist eigentlich die Ratte?


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Wo ist eigentlich die Ratte?



bei mir um die ecke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei mir um die ecke




Dann geh' doch mal kurz vorbei und frag' sie, warum sie sich hier so rar macht


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann geh' doch mal kurz vorbei und frag' sie, warum sie sich hier so rar macht



draussen schiffts, da bleib ich lieber hier. ausserdem ist um die ecke relativ. das nagetier sagte mal, sie sei in der nähe des großen bunten schornsteins. diesen sieht man aber beispielsweise auch von ruppsch aus deutlich ...
lange rede gar kein sinn : ich weiss nicht, in welchem loch sich die ratte hier im iph versteckt hält. auf jeden fall aber ein loch ohne internet


----------



## Alberto68 (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann geh' doch mal kurz vorbei und frag' sie, warum sie sich hier so rar macht



sie ist müde gefahren... sie muß ja als girlie auch immer das männer tempo mit gehen....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist mit Frauen?



Wofür - Fürwas        Fressen oder saufen .........oder .......................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> draussen schiffts, ...



Könntest Du das bitte etwas konkretisieren?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

sipemue schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> keine Ahnung, ob meine Frage hier rein passt, ist aber sicherlich gut bei euch aufgehoben:
> 
> ...


Wirste 30 ?


----------



## Alberto68 (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wofür - Fürwas        Fressen oder saufen .........oder .......................




fürs abspülen und  bier holen und    oder hast du noch ne andere idee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wofür - Fürwas        Fressen oder saufen .........oder .......................



 Natürlich für 



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> oder .......................







Ihr Deppen


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Könntest Du das bitte etwas konkretisieren?



naß, feucht, kommt von oben, mal mehr, gerade etwas weniger. würde es aktuell als dauernieselregen bezeichnen ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> naß, feucht, kommt von oben, mal mehr, gerade etwas weniger. würde es aktuell als dauernieselregen bezeichnen ....



 Interessant FFM 5 km weiter östlich meldet (noch) trocken


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Interessant FFM 5 km weiter östlich meldet (noch) trocken



regenradar meldet auch nix  aber meine augen sind so schlecht noch nicht ...

na ja, sol ange es nur nieselt geht´s ja noch ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ihr Deppen



Von einem NRH Fan kann das keine Beleidigung sein...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Von einem NRH Fan kann das keine Beleidigung sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

2.000


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist mit Frauen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du noch nen bruder??


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

soll ich meinem härtesten verfolger jetzt gratulieren


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wofür - Fürwas        Fressen oder saufen .........oder .......................



Im Fall Fressen: Achtet bitte darauf, das a) etwas Deftiges und b) etwas zum Naschen dabei ist!


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du noch nen bruder??


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> [size="7[SIZE="7"][/SIZE]"]2.000[/size]



?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> das letzte mal hat er uns zum Vater nicht mitgenommen da mussten wir auch alleine mit dem Nagetier zur Gundelhar*d* ( <<  die Gaststätte  )  gehen


Ihr Armen.  



wahltho schrieb:


> ... die Gaststätte, die noch nicht mal weiss, wie man den eigenen Namen richtig schreibt
> 
> Apropos: Wo ist eigentlich die Ratte?


Im Gegensatz zu Euch gibt es Menschen, die Ihre Arbeit tun. 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> fürs abspülen und  bier holen und    oder hast du noch ne andere idee


....disqualifiziert  



wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich für
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gerade noch die Kurve bekommen.


----------



## caroka (6. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du noch nen bruder??


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du noch nen bruder??



ich bin da fest von ausgegangen nach der Beschreibung!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im Fall Fressen: Achtet bitte darauf, das a) etwas Deftiges und b) etwas zum Naschen dabei ist!



Ist "Naschen" nicht eher bei................oder..........angesiedelt ............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist "Naschen" nicht eher bei................oder..........angesiedelt ............



Vllt. was Französisches?....








... sehr gute Küche


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Im Gegensatz zu Euch gibt es Menschen, die Ihre Arbeit tun.
> 
> ....disqualifiziert
> ...



Was machst Du denn schon hier? In der Küche bist Du schon fertig?


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist "Naschen" nicht eher bei................oder..........angesiedelt ............



Ich merke gerade, dass wird zu kompliziert! -> Männerabend


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ?



2000ster Beitrag


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. was Französisches?....



Zum FRESSEN oder SAUFEN .........................ODER............................


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Zum FRESSEN oder SAUFEN .........................ODER............................



Generell 3 x Passt, bei mir nur 2 x Passt, da ich keinen Alkohol trinke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 2000ster Beitrag



Boaeh....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich merke gerade, dass wird zu kompliziert! -> Männerabend



Also nicht naschen..............................


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Also nicht naschen..............................



Ich nasche auch viel lieber in kleiner (minimalster) Runde!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich nasche auch viel lieber in kleiner (minimalster) Runde!



Mit Dir Allein...........?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich nasche auch viel lieber in kleiner (minimalster) Runde!



Aktiv oder passiv?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aktiv oder passiv?



PASSIV - NASCHEN.....???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> PASSIV - NASCHEN.....???



Na bei einem Herrenabend in minimalster Runder (also zu Zweit) mit Saufen, Fressen und ..... (Naschen) ist diese Frage doch wohl erlaubt, oder?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

ARA..... Lüfte die Geheimnisse Deiner Naschgelüste....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ARA..... Lüfte die Geheimnisse Deiner Naschgelüste....



Lieber nicht,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mit Dir Allein...........?


 Genau: die Süßigkeit und ich! 


wahltho schrieb:


> Aktiv oder passiv?


Oh, ich lasse mir da immer seeeeehhhrrr viel Zeit und kann dabei alles - häh? Passiv? Geht doch gar nicht!? Wenn es was richtig tolles Süßes ist, wäre passiv doch Folter?!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na bei einem Herrenabend in minimalster Runder (also zu Zweit) mit Saufen, Fressen und ..... (Naschen) ist diese Frage doch wohl erlaubt, oder?



An Herrenabend habe ich wirklich nicht gedacht, sorry....


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na bei einem Herrenabend in minimalster Runder (also zu Zweit) mit Saufen, Fressen und ..... (Naschen) ist diese Frage doch wohl erlaubt, oder?



Lies nochmal nach: Der Herrenabend war das eine und Naschen etwas ganz anderes!


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lieber nicht,...



Hast Du Angst, dass Du Dich von der Hete zum Homo wandelst?


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> An Herrenabend habe ich wirklich nicht gedacht, sorry....



tho verwechselt das mit seinen Besuchen im Blue...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> tho verwechselt das mit seinen Besuchen im Blue...



Ach......so..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du Angst, dass Du Dich von der Hete zum Homo wandelst?



Da besteht keine Gefahr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

@Gerd: Wollen wir heute abend noch fahren?

Bisher sind ausser Dir und mir wohl noch der Urs und MichaelFFM dabei.

In FFM nieselt es auch leicht. Ich muss um 20:00 Uhr zu Hause sein, weil heute abend gemeinsames Abendessen mit Almut und Frederic angesagt ist..


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

hallo
sagte mal wer hat den REGEN bestellt??


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Wollen wir heute abend noch fahren?
> 
> Bisher sind ausser Dir und mir wohl noch der Urs und MichaelFFM dabei.
> 
> In FFM nieselt es auch leicht. Ich muss um 20:00 Uhr zu Hause sein, weil heute abend gemeinsames Abendessen mit Almut und Frederic angesagt ist..



Hmmmmm, hier ist noch trocken. Die Bewölkung verheißt aber nichts Gutes. Außerdem bin ich nicht so wirklich fit. Wir könnten auch gleich zum Abendessen gehen.    Oje, im Moment laß ich mich etwas hängen...


----------



## caroka (6. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hallo
> sagte mal wer hat den REGEN bestellt??



Ich nicht


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2007)

höchst meldet wieder trocken von oben ...
mach mich jetzt heimwärts ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, hier ist noch trocken. Die Bewölkung verheißt aber nichts Gutes. Außerdem bin ich nicht so wirklich fit. Wir könnten auch gleich zum Abendessen gehen.    Oje, im Moment laß ich mich etwas hängen...



Ist auch ok, wir drehen 'ne Runde und Du kommst danach mit zu uns zum Abendessen. Ein hungriges Maul mehr kriegen wir auch noch gestopft


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich nicht



du da würd sich doch en neoprenanzug als anschaffung lohnen  
das werden hier immer mehr englische verhältnisse


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist auch ok, wir drehen 'ne Runde und Du kommst danach mit zu uns zum Abendessen. Ein hungriges Maul mehr kriegen wir auch noch gestopft



Oje, da kann ich ja gar nicht nein sagen!  Dabei wollte ich mich doch gerade ein wenig hängen lassen...  Ich versuche also am Türmchen zu sein und alles Weitere entscheiden wir dann ad hoc (je nachdem, wie naß wir werden).


----------



## Alberto68 (6. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ....disqualifiziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje, da kann ich ja gar nicht nein sagen!  Dabei wollte ich mich doch gerade ein wenig hängen lassen...  Ich versuche also am Türmchen zu sein und alles Weitere entscheiden wir dann ad hoc (je nachdem, wie naß wir werden).



 So machen wir es!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Ei gude Crazy - ja wie denn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2007)

soweit alles bestens
Spurverbreiterung und Comfortfahrwerk sind schon so gut wie fertig  muss nochmal zum Obi längere Stossstangen und Radaufhängungen kaufen  (symbolisch für Teile am Bett)


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> soweit alles bestens
> Spurverbreiterung und Comfortfahrwerk sind schon so gut wie fertig  muss nochmal zum Obi längere Stossstangen und Radaufhängungen kaufen  (symbolisch für Teile am Bett)



vergess die beleuchtung nicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> vergess die beleuchtung nicht



Unterbettbeleuchtung, ja wie geil wär das denn


----------



## sipemue (6. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wirste 30 ?



  

Ab jetzt geht es nur noch berab  

  


Hat den keiner eine gute Idee wegen der Indoor-Beach-Halle ??


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

+ bremsen und überrollbügel
des wäre dann soweit die ausstattung fürn nickel 

ne sebastian zitat:,,ich höre jetzt mit den blödeleien auf,,  

--> mit sicherheit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2007)

klar mit Sicherheit, bzw grad wegen der Sicherheit doch *Safety first* alta 

@ sipemue: kA wo man Indoorsand findet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> klar mit Sicherheit, bzw grad wegen der Sicherheit doch *Safety first* alta



Und wann ist das Probehopsen mit den Häschen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

sipemue schrieb:


> Ab jetzt geht es nur noch berab



Tja jetzt kommen 10 harte Jahre auf Dich zu, denn bergauf geht es erst wieder ab 40, dann bist Du ein gereifter Mann in den besten Jahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und wann ist das Probehopsen mit *den* Häschen?



man muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und wann ist das Probehopsen mit den Häschen?



ich glaub eine reicht ihm


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich glaub eine reicht ihm



Schwächling!


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schwächling!



ICH ???  , wohl doch eher .... ok bin ruhig

2 frauen hällt der kopf nicht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schwächling!



Lass' die Jungs mal Gerd, da kommen sie noch hin, wenn sie älter sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 2 frauen hällt der kopf nicht aus



Was bitte hat das mit dem Kopf zu tun?


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was bitte hat das mit dem Kopf zu tun?



DAS hat mit dem Kopf nichts zu tun
nur 2 frauene reden bedeutsam mehr als eine ,--> DAS hat was mit dem Kopf zu tun


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was bitte hat das mit dem Kopf zu tun?



In dem Alter, ... 

Habe gerade zwei französische ... da.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schwächling!



man könnte es auch treu nennen 

ausserdem ist son WE viel zu kurz für zwei  hab ja so schon recht wenig Zeit, wann sollte ich denn dann noch biken? Oder willst du nicht mehr mit mir fahren? *PAH!*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In dem Alter, ...  *klappt fast alles noch fast von selbst *
> 
> Habe gerade zwei französische ... da.



griegst den Hals wohl net voll


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> man könnte es auch treu nennen



Das Leben ist viel zu kurz für die Monogamie, aber da kommt ihr erst später drauf 

So ich zieh' mich jetzt mal langsam um...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

wahltho hat gesprochen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2007)

Bigamie is aber verboten 

so, ich fahr mit jetzt ne Holz-Latte und n Holz-Brett kaufen...


----------



## Arachne (6. September 2007)

Mist, mir ist gerade `nen Server abgeschmiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mist, mir ist gerade `nen Server abgeschmiert...



haste wieder rumgespielt tztztz...


----------



## arkonis (6. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bigamie is aber verboten
> 
> so, ich fahr mit jetzt ne Holz-Latte und n Holz-Brett kaufen...


 
das ist polygamie und ist nicht verboten.
Nur beim Heiraten dürfte es probleme geben, aber ansonsten herrscht Narrenfreiheit in Deutschland.
Ich fahre heute nicht, bin nicht fit und etwas platt.
Morgen aber werde ich fahren, aber eher langsam und weniger TRail.


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mist, mir ist gerade `nen Server abgeschmiert...



meiner wars jedenfalls nicht, der funktioniert nämlich noch. ich vermute da eher ne fadenscheinige ausrede.


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Morgen aber werde ich fahren, aber eher langsam und weniger Trail.



haste angst um dein trek??


----------



## oldrizzo (6. September 2007)

so, bin wieder da... auffrischende feuchtigkeit, aber irgendwie auch egal, wenn man erst mal warmgefahren ist. danke dem der rund um den w-stein die trails gepflegt hat, ich kam zwar auch mit den stämmen zurecht, aber freie fahrt ohne hindernisse ist auch nett.... unterwegs: ca. 4 h, davon reine fahrzeit: 3 h, trailanteil ca. 75% bergauf wie bergab.... ach ja und nass wars.


----------



## arkonis (6. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> haste angst um dein trek??


 
ne das trek ist top. Aber mir ist momentan nicht gut, war eine harte Woche, 
heute musste ich schon um 7.30 aufstehen, morgen wird auch recht früh da bring ich es echt nicht mehr...


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> heute musste ich schon um 7.30 aufstehen.....


    das ist echt verdammt heftig.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> heute musste ich schon um 7.30 aufstehen, morgen wird auch recht früh da bring ich es echt nicht mehr...





Maggo schrieb:


> das ist echt verdammt heftig.



em wollt ihr mich ver*******rn   bin ich hier im falsche film  

ich steh immer um 6:00 auf


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2007)

wir nicht......der arkonis...........ich steh früh auf, auch wenn ich nicht muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir nicht......der arkonis...........ich steh früh auf, auch wenn ich nicht muss



so macht der gewohnheit??
kenn ich 
die ersten 3 wochen... trotz ferien immer um 7 wach 
so in der letzten woche schaff ichs dann mal bis 8 halb 9 zu schlafen


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

hier die neuen centurion modelle 2008 sin im i-net 
--> www.centurion.de

sind paar schöne rahmen dabei
gleich mal einen aussuchen falls der jetzige bricht


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gleich mal einen aussuchen falls der jetzige bricht



tut er nicht, iss ja nicht von canyon.


----------



## caroka (6. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


>


Dann will ich mal nicht so sein.......*guggganzstreng*



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> soweit alles bestens
> Spurverbreiterung und Comfortfahrwerk sind schon so gut wie fertig  muss nochmal zum Obi längere Stossstangen und Radaufhängungen kaufen  (symbolisch für Teile am Bett)


Vergess die Spiegel nicht. 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> DAS hat mit dem Kopf nichts zu tun
> nur 2 frauene reden bedeutsam mehr als eine ,--> DAS hat was mit dem Kopf zu tun


Dann schalteste eben auf Durchzug. Das mußt Du sowieso irgendwann mal lernen. Was sag ich da.  



arkonis schrieb:


> ne das trek ist top. Aber mir ist momentan nicht gut, war eine harte Woche,
> heute musste ich schon um 7.30 aufstehen, morgen wird auch recht früh da bring ich es echt nicht mehr...


Sehr harte Woche....


----------



## ratte (6. September 2007)

Während hier alle gerade ihr Rad ausführen, mach ich mal "Vergangenheitsbewältigung".


wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Wo ist eigentlich die Ratte?


Hier.
Keine Sorge, ab und an reingucken kann ich mir nicht verkneifen. Was würd ich den ganzen Tag ohne Euch auch machen? 


Alberto68 schrieb:


> fürs abspülen und  bier holen und    oder hast du noch ne andere idee


   


Arachne schrieb:


> Ich merke gerade, dass wird zu kompliziert! -> Männerabend


  
Ich seh schon, brauch ich also keine schlechtes Gewissen haben, Euch am Wochenende alleine zu lassen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tut er nicht, iss ja nicht von canyon.



        stimmt.. hab ja kein ,,versenderbike,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (6. September 2007)

Wie isset denn nu' mit Sonntag? Ich weiß ich weiß, ist noch viel Zeit, aber die Entscheidungsprozesse hier dauern ja manchmal etwas länger...  

Wir können dann ja gleich 'ne Sammelbüchse rumgehen lassen, damit der arme Gerd endlich mal wieder zu 'nem neuen Auto kommt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

also ich hätt ja mal , wie schon gesagt lust euch die idsteiner gegend zu zeigen....
--> sehr leicht erreichbar mit der S2 bis niedernhausen... da würde de crazy un ich euch abholen  un wies gesagt lockere runde vllt auch harte ( wie ihr wollt) durchn idsteiner taunus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tut er nicht, iss ja nicht von canyon.



Canyon Rahmen brechen nicht, die knicken, und das auch nur bei grober Gewalteinwirkung. Centurion bricht bei joggtempo auf Waldautobahn beim bremsen  frag dazu auch mal den iggi.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

*räusper* ich weiß nicht was du meinst 
es war ja auch en 2004 er rahmen


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann schalteste eben auf Durchzug. Das mußt Du sowieso irgendwann mal lernen. Was sag ich da.



selbsterkenntnis .........


----------



## wondermike (6. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mist, mir ist gerade `nen Server abgeschmiert...



Und ich dachte, so 'ne U***-Teile gehen nicht kaputt.


----------



## fUEL (6. September 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> so, bin wieder da... auffrischende feuchtigkeit, aber irgendwie auch egal, wenn man erst mal warmgefahren ist. danke dem der rund um den w-stein die trails gepflegt hat, ich kam zwar auch mit den stämmen zurecht, aber freie fahrt ohne hindernisse ist auch nett.... unterwegs: ca. 4 h, davon reine fahrzeit: 3 h, trailanteil ca. 75% bergauf wie bergab.... ach ja und nass wars.


Hi Ho war heute mit Kilian, Daniel und Peter am Fuchstanz, Altkönig, Herzberg, Lipstempel, Sandplacken und und unterwegs.
Es war zwischenzeitlich Aquarium aber dann am späten abend super Wetter, so daß ich dann noch bis kurz vor 20 Uhr unterwegs war.


War klasse.!

Mit dem Wegräumen von so allerlei Scheißdreck bin ich morgens, wenn es mir allzusehr stinkt ganz gut ausgelastet,
Ärgerlich ist, daß der Kram so häufig am Folgetag wieder da liegt 


Aber mit Flow macht es doch eideutig mehr Spaß auf dem Trail


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2007)

@All GN8 - Ich gehe jetzt ins Bett 

@Gerd

Ich hoffe Du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen - war echt ein sehr netter Abend


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Wenn ich jetzt frage wo ich war, brauche ich mit sauberem Rad (!) und Chateau Changrolle Lalande de Pomerole (hmmmmmmmmmm  ) gar keine Hinweise mehr geben.  

Nochmals vielen Dank für die spontane Einladung!  Ich hoffe, ich habe euch nicht zu lange von der verdienten Bettruhe abgehalten!! Ich fand es jedenfalls auch sehr nett! 

EDIT: Bin gut Nachhause gekommen.


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meiner wars jedenfalls nicht, der funktioniert nämlich noch. ich vermute da eher ne fadenscheinige ausrede.


Ich war biken! 


wondermike schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, so 'ne U***-Teile gehen nicht kaputt.


Genau!  Es ist ja auch nur ein Stück Hardware kaputt gegangen, welches ich dort gar nicht haben wollte.  Naja, mal schaun, ob der fsck durchgelaufen ist und sich die Partition wieder mounten läßt, oder ob doch tabula rasa (neue Partition, Rücksicherung von 1TB) ansteht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ....Ich seh schon, brauch ich also keine schlechtes Gewissen haben, Euch am Wochenende alleine zu lassen.



AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHRRRRRRGGG..................

Tyyyyypisch: Mann wird genau dann fälschlicherweise ernst genommen, wenn es gerade in den Kram paßt!


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie isset denn nu' mit Sonntag? Ich weiß ich weiß, ist noch viel Zeit, aber die Entscheidungsprozesse hier dauern ja manchmal etwas länger...


Sonntag 12 Uhr ab Hofheim, 12:30/40 Uhr Gundel.


wondermike schrieb:


> Wir können dann ja gleich 'ne Sammelbüchse rumgehen lassen, damit der arme Gerd endlich mal wieder zu 'nem neuen Auto kommt.


Aber bitte eine große Sammelbüchse, brauche ein großes Auto, damit mein großes Rad reinpaßt!


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

morsche ihr liebe leut !

*freitaach*


----------



## caroka (7. September 2007)

Moin,

ich freu mich auch auf's WE. Heute muss aber noch einiges erledigt werden.......und am WE auch noch. Planen kann ich noch nicht. Ich hoffe aber wenigstens einmal mit Euch unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## ratte (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


Nicht weinen.  

Moin.
Für Sonntag kann ich noch nichts sagen, weil ich nicht weiß, wann ich wieder hier aufschlage. Tendenziell eher nein. Wenn ich an der Gundel stehe, werdet ihr's schon merken.


----------



## caroka (7. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Nicht weinen.
> 
> Moin.
> Für Sonntag kann ich noch nichts sagen, weil ich nicht weiß, wann ich wieder hier aufschlage. Tendenziell eher nein. Wenn ich an der Gundel stehe, werdet ihr's schon merken.



Ich glaube, es würde nicht nur mich freuen.


----------



## ratte (7. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es würde nicht nur mich freuen.


Sowas geht runter wie Öl. 

Spätestens nächste Woche werde ich Euch definitv wieder auf den Wecker gehen. 

Ich verabschiede mich mal ins Wochenende... 
...mit ein paar Stunden auf der A..... dazwischen.


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich mal ins Wochenende...
> ...mit ein paar Stunden auf der A..... dazwischen.



tschö ... und schönes we  

mensch, die ratte ist immer so flink, dass man sie kaum online erwischt   kaum gepostet, schon wieder abgetaucht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Moin, moin 

Tja um 'ne Ratte zu erwischen, da muss auch ein Fux flink sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> tschö ... und schönes we
> 
> mensch, die ratte ist immer so flink, ...



Guten Morgen! 

Auf dem Rad genauso; furchtbar!


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja um 'ne Ratte zu erwischen, da muss auch ein Fux flink sein





Arachne schrieb:


> Auf dem Rad genauso; furchtbar!



tja, da muß man entweder fallen auslegen oder rattengift austreuen  

na ja, als fux bevorzuge ich dann doch lieber konventionelle jagdmethoden : auf die lauer legen und dann plötzlich und unerwartet zuschlagen  
geduldig muß ein fux auch sein


----------



## caroka (7. September 2007)

So bin dann auch mal weg.


----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

Morgähnnnnn....

schon wieder müde ... aber so ein Freitach der geht schon irgendwie rum 

@Caro wenn unser Nagetier schon nicht dabei ist muß du am SO die weiblichen Plaucher alleine vertreten 

@Ratte   viel Spaß und falls du doch da sein solltest glaube ich das sich alle freuen wenn du dabei bist.

@wahltho hier der link zur lampenelektronik


----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> tja, da muß man entweder fallen auslegen oder rattengift austreuen
> 
> na ja, als fux bevorzuge ich dann doch lieber konventionelle jagdmethoden : auf die lauer legen und dann plötzlich und unerwartet zuschlagen
> geduldig muß ein fux auch sein



Geht gar nicht


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

na logo geht das. hab noch son zeugs von meiner oma im schuppen. die hat immer ratten gejagt. einmal sogar eine mit nem gummistiefel erschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> @Caro wenn unser Nagetier schon nicht dabei ist muß du am SO die weiblichen Plaucher alleine vertreten



Ähähm, ich glaube jetzt hast Du es Dir gerade mit meiner Frau verschi$$en


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, als fux bevorzuge ich dann doch lieber konventionelle jagdmethoden : auf die lauer legen und dann plötzlich und unerwartet zuschlagen
> geduldig muß ein fux auch sein



Ich denke auch, dass Du Sportsmann genug bist und die faire Jagd bevorzugst...


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ähähm, ich glaube jetzt hast Du es Dir gerade mit meiner Frau verschi$$en



sicher meinte alberto die frei jagdbaren weiblichen exemplare


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wenn ich an der Gundel stehe, werdet ihr's schon merken.



Schönes w/e schon jetzt 

Aber stell' Dir vor, Du stehst an der Gundel und wir kommen nicht vorbei


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass Du Sportsmann genug bist und die faire Jagd bevorzugst...



sowieso   und wenn sich dann so ein opfer allzu heftig wehrt, ergreife ich lieber die flucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sicher meinte alberto die frei jagdbaren weiblichen exemplare


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sicher meinte alberto die frei jagdbaren weiblichen exemplare



Ahh, auch so ein Männchen mit einem eingeschränkten Beuteschema


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ahh, auch so ein Männchen mit einem eingeschränkten Beuteschema



na ja, vielleicht eher konfliktscheu   sich mit dem alpha-männchen anzulegen kann übel enden


----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ähähm, ich glaube jetzt hast Du es Dir gerade mit meiner Frau verschi$$en




NEIN ,  ich wollte doch Caro nur motivieren das sie es regelt dabei zu sein.  

@Almut sorry ich hab nicht an dich gedacht.... 
aber ich fand es echt klasse ,wie dein frau am letzten SO so schön mitgefahren ist,schön ihr tempo  
Ich kannte  da eine, die hätten schon am rettershof keinen bock mehr gehabt...klasse Almut hofe du bist am SO wieder dabei


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

vorsicht, rutschgefahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schönes w/e schon jetzt
> 
> Aber stell' Dir vor, Du stehst an der Gundel und wir kommen nicht vorbei




na ich finde sie dann da schon, denn ich geh min. einmal am tag dort vorbei...bei der kälte könnte sie vielleicht festgefroren sein.


----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> vorsicht, rutschgefahr





wahltho schrieb:


> Ahh, auch so ein Männchen mit einem *eingeschränkten Beuteschema*



heute krieg ich es aber 

klar ich nehm doch nicht jede


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> heute krieg ich es aber


----------



## oldrizzo (7. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mit dem Wegräumen von so allerlei Scheißdreck bin ich morgens, wenn es mir allzusehr stinkt ganz gut ausgelastet,
> Ärgerlich ist, daß der Kram so häufig am Folgetag wieder da liegt



ja, sowas kann dauern. da wo wir gestern fuhren, lagen bis letzte woche noch dicke stämme auf dem trail, die sind zerhackt worden. die kleinen sachen räume ich auch immer vom weg, allerdings schleppe ich selten schweres gerät in form einer axt mit mir rum. habe auch gar keine! mal sehen, was der wettergott heute sagt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> klar ich nehm doch nicht jede



Da könnt' ich auch noch was draus machen, ich lass' es aber mal für heute genug sein


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da könnt' ich auch noch was draus machen, ich lass' es aber mal für heute genug sein



schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade



Eigentlich sogar sehr schade


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eigentlich sogar sehr schade



ach komm, lass dich net so feiern. aaner geht noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach komm, lass dich net so feiern. aaner geht noch



Ok, überredet:



Alberto68 schrieb:


> klar ich nehm doch nicht jede



Willst Du damit etwa sagen, dass meine Frau in die Kategorie "Jede" fällt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, überredet:
> 
> Willst Du damit etwa sagen, dass meine Frau in die Kategorie "Jede" fällt?





Frauen von freunden  .....das gehört sich nicht, für mich ein absolutes NOGO


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Frauen von freunden  .....das gehört sich nicht, für mich ein absolutes NOGO



Das will ich aber auch hoffen  

Winzigweich Exzellent würde jetzt melden: Zirkelschluss - Kann Bezug nicht auflösen


----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das will ich aber auch hoffen
> 
> Winzigweich Exzellent würde jetzt melden: Zirkelschluss - Kann Bezug nicht auflösen




BREAK ... was anderes

hast du den link zu der lampenelektronik gesehen ??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hast du den link zu der lampenelektronik gesehen ??



 Vielen Dank, hab' ich gesehen. Ich habe aber Cateye Tripleshot 12V-LEDs mit 11,1V LI-Ion Akkupacks im Einsatz und ich weiss daher nicht, ob das passt. Müsste dem Herrn mal eine E-Mail schreiben


----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, hab' ich gesehen. Ich habe aber Cateye Tripleshot 12V-LEDs mit 11,1V LI-Ion Akkupacks im Einsatz und ich weiss daher nicht, ob das passt. Müsste dem Herrn mal eine E-Mail schreiben



musste mir mal zeigen die lampe...   ich bin ma gespannt wie ich die neune lampe + elektronik verpacke


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, überredet:
> 
> 
> 
> Willst Du damit etwa sagen, dass meine Frau in die Kategorie "Jede" fällt?





Alberto68 schrieb:


> Frauen von freunden  .....das gehört sich nicht, für mich ein absolutes NOGO



Äh, Almut, wo sich die beiden gerade streiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Äh, Almut, wo sich die beiden gerade streiten...




du bist ja auch da... unter dem server wieder rausgekrabbelt?  der gestern abgestürzt ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Äh, Almut, wo sich die beiden gerade streiten...



Ah - Mahlzeit Gerd 

Wir sind heute morgen aber auch erst um 08:00 Uhr aus dem Bett 'rausgekommen. War gestern abend doch recht spät geworden.


----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Äh, Almut, wo sich die beiden gerade streiten...




Wahltho streiten wir uns


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Wahltho streiten wir uns



 Quatsch - Wir spielen doch nur


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Quatsch - Wir spielen doch nur


----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Quatsch - Wir spielen doch nur



wobei ich heute nicht das rhetorische genie bin....  und zu nicht plauschig genug denke


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> du bist ja auch da... unter dem server wieder rausgekrabbelt?  der gestern abgestürzt ist



Habe heute Morgen als Erstes mit meinem Kollegen telefoniert. fsck war durchgelaufen, Partition ließ sich wieder einhängen!  Ich mußte also nicht noch früher, als sonst hin...


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ah - Mahlzeit Gerd
> 
> Wir sind heute morgen aber auch erst um 08:00 Uhr aus dem Bett 'rausgekommen. War gestern abend doch recht spät geworden.



  Filius ist aber rechtzeitig aus dem Haus?


----------



## Maggo (7. September 2007)

@gerd:

wie soll sich denn zwischen uns ein vertrauensvolles verhältnis ausbilden, bzw. bestehen bleiben wenn du meine spaltermails nicht beantwortest....


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd:
> 
> wie soll sich denn zwischen uns ein vertrauensvolles verhältnis ausbilden, bzw. bestehen bleiben wenn du meine spaltermails nicht beantwortest....



Entschuldige! Ich war hier dauernd auf dem Sprung und konnte immer nur mal kurz schauen und Posten.  Jetzt widme ich mich ganz und gar Dir! Kurzform: Ja! Rest per SM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

spalter !


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> spalter !


----------



## Maggo (7. September 2007)

postfach voll..............


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> postfach voll..............



schade ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade ...




Sehr schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

B Ä U E R C H E N ! ! !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Filius ist aber rechtzeitig aus dem Haus?



Ja, das hat er dann nach dem kurzen Weckruf alleine geregelt bekommen


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> postfach voll..............



...gewesen

bin halt nicht nur Ober-Plauscher, sondern auch Ober-Spalter...


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr schade



absolut schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin halt ... auch Ober-Spalter...



wirklich schade   

Arachne frisst ihre Kinder


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> wirklich schade
> 
> Arachne frisst ihre Kinder



absolut schade!

Dient halt der Arterhaltung!


----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

so nun ein ernstes Thema im  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





wie sieht es dann am WE bzw am SO mit einer Tour aus ???? und Aprèbiking


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so nun ein ernstes Thema im
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der grosse Plauscherrat vertreten durch Arachne und wahltho, der gestern tagte zu Fischbach im Hause von wahltho im Beisein von wahline schlägt eine Expedition mit dem Bike am kommenden Sonntag zur Mittagszeit ab Hofheim/Kelkheim in die unendlichen Weiten des hohen Taunus vor...


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so nun ein ernstes Thema im
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch quasi schon verabredet:

So., ab gegen 12 Uhr, ab Hofheim, 4-5h, - ok, Après fehlt noch.


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der grosse Plauscherrat vertreten durch Arachne und wahltho, der gestern tagte zu Fischbach im Hause von wahltho im Beisein von wahline schlägt eine Expedition mit dem Bike am kommenden Sonntag zur Mittagszeit ab Hofheim/Kelkheim in die unendlichen Weiten des hohen Taunus vor...



  

ich hoffe, andere große Plauscherräte haben noch nicht viel anderes beratschlagt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der grosse Plauscherrat vertreten durch Arachne und wahltho, der gestern tagte zu Fischbach im Hause von wahltho im Beisein von wahline schlägt eine Expedition mit dem Bike am kommenden Sonntag zur Mittagszeit ab Hofheim/Kelkheim in die unendlichen Weiten des hohen Taunus vor...



dem stimmt die Ortsgruppe Münster vertreten durch Alberto68 und Alberto Bewacher der Gundelhardt gerne zu.


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

ortsgruppe hornau genehmigt ausnahmsweise euer vorhaben, behält sich aber stichprobenartige kontrollen vor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hoffe, *andere große Plauscherräte *haben noch nicht viel anderes beratschlagt!?



Es kann nur Einen geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Wenn Start 12:00 Uhr in Hofheim, würde ich sagen 12:30/12:40 Uhr Gundelhardt und 13:00 Uhr Fischbach


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. September 2007)

ei gude ! endlich Wochenende


----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude ! endlich Wochenende



 noch nicht ... aber das ende ist in sicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> noch nicht ... aber das ende ist in sicht



Schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude ! endlich Wochenende



Gude Crazy


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> noch nicht ... aber das ende ist in sicht



echt schade ... für dich  

bin schon im we und warte mal wieder auf den fliesenleger ...

sollte ich danach mal biken gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin schon im we und warte mal wieder auf den fliesenleger ...



Echt schade, dass Du auf den Fliesenleger warten musst 



wissefux schrieb:


> sollte ich danach mal biken gehen



Überlege ich auch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

schade, dass er zum letzten mal heute da ist ...
ich werde ihn vermissen   (vorsicht, ironie !)


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Ich werde auf dem Rad heute nur die Pflicht absolvieren.


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade, dass er zum letzten mal heute da ist ...
> ich werde ihn vermissen   (vorsicht, ironie !)



Glaubst Du wirklich, dass er heute noch kommt?


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich werde auf dem Rad heute nur die Pflicht absolvieren.



schade ...

das hab ich schon hinter mir. aber zur kür fehlt mir grad ein wenig motivation ... hmm, was machen wir da


----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich werde auf dem Rad heute nur die Pflicht absolvieren.



haben wir dich gestern plattgefahren


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Achtung, keine Ironie: Habe eben mein Rad poliert!


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> haben wir dich gestern plattgefahren



schränk` das nicht so ein: jedes mal!


----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade ...
> 
> das hab ich schon hinter mir. aber zur kür fehlt mir grad ein wenig motivation ... hmm, was machen wir da



in so fällen such ich mir ein ziel zB . was erledigen ...wenn du erst mal auf dem rad sitzt gehts  dann schon


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

schön, wenn man als junger mensch noch ziele hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schön, wenn man als junger mensch noch ziele hat



schade, wenn das schon soooo lange her ist!


----------



## caroka (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, das hat er dann nach dem kurzen Weckruf alleine geregelt bekommen


Er ward in der ersten gr. Pause gesehen. 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> so nun ein ernstes Thema im
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Der grosse Plauscherrat vertreten durch Arachne und wahltho, der gestern tagte zu Fischbach im Hause von wahltho im Beisein von wahline schlägt eine Expedition mit dem Bike am kommenden Sonntag zur Mittagszeit ab Hofheim/Kelkheim in die unendlichen Weiten des hohen Taunus vor...





Alberto68 schrieb:


> dem stimmt die Ortsgruppe Münster vertreten durch Alberto68 und Alberto Bewacher der Gundelhardt gerne zu.





wissefux schrieb:


> ortsgruppe hornau genehmigt ausnahmsweise euer vorhaben, behält sich aber stichprobenartige kontrollen vor


Caroline von Mon....äh.....schade nur Kelkheim ist schon ganz heiß.  



Arachne schrieb:


> Achtung, keine Ironie: Habe eben mein Rad poliert!


 Das glaube ich nicht. 
Ich möchte Bilder sehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... fehlt mir grad ein wenig motivation ... hmm, was machen wir da



Bei wahltho vorbeikommen und mit ihm Biken...


----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Achtung, keine Ironie: Habe eben mein Rad poliert!





caroka schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht.
> Ich möchte Bilder sehen.



doch doch Caroline von Kelkheim  Gerd war gestern extra bei Thomas in der Werkstatt ....stelle mir grade so ein Trek fast laden neu vor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

... ach so w/ Après-Biken am Sonntag.

Wie wäre es denn mit einem abendlichen Besuch in der Wunderbar in FFM-Höchst?


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ....stelle mir grade so ein Trek fast laden neu vor



 

naja, habe es in der Vergangenheit doch nicht immer ganz geschafft mich drunter zu werfen, wenn es mal nötig gewesen wäre... 

Technisch gesehen ist mir mein Rad zumindest bezüglich der Laufräder wesentlich lieber, als ein neues!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei wahltho vorbeikommen und mit ihm Biken...



grundsätzlich ok, aber ich nehme mal an, dass du nicht vor 18.00 uhr daheim bist ...

wenn, dann würde ich jetzt los wollen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

.. ich bin daheim


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. ich bin daheim



cool  

also bis gleich, sagen wir 16.45 ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also bis gleich, sagen wir 16.45 ?


----------



## Alberto68 (7. September 2007)

kennt ihr die seite .....besonders für lotus notes freunde

http://www.dreckstool.de


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> kennt ihr die seite .....besonders für lotus notes freunde
> 
> http://www.dreckstool.de



  Bin auch ein paar Votings los geworden!


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Puuuh, 1071,5GB zu formatieren, dauert ziiiieeemlich lange!


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

habe "schon" knapp 100GB!


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

7000!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2007)

gude.. grad heimgekommen!
und jetzt endlich wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ach so w/ Après-Biken am Sonntag.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mit einem abendlichen Besuch in der Wunderbar in FFM-Höchst?


Ungeduscht und verdreckt?  



wissefux schrieb:


> cool
> 
> also bis gleich, sagen wir 16.45 ?


Wo ward Ihr denn? Ich war mit MissH unterwegs und wir haben noch Bergwelle getroffen. 



Arachne schrieb:


> 7000!


GB oder Posts?  



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gude.. grad heimgekommen!
> und jetzt endlich wochenende


......ohne Kinder.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2007)

wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich mit ner TOur am SAmstag oder SOnntag aus??


----------



## Maggo (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 7000!



du bist saukrank.......


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich mit ner TOur am SAmstag oder SOnntag aus??



würde tierisch gerne mitfahre, wenn eine geplant wäre


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> würde tierisch gerne mitfahre, wenn eine geplant wäre



lies doch mal ein wenig nach.  Man kann Dir doch nicht immer alles auf einem silbernen Tablett servieren. 

Sonntag, 12 Uhr ab Hofheim. 12:30/40 Uhr Gundel, 13 Uhr Fischbach und dann mal schaun.


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du bist saukrank.......



 

Stell Dir Deinen Avatar, aber mit breitem Grinsen vor!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 7000!



Ein echter Frühmerker unser Gerd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> lSonntag, 12 Uhr ab Hofheim. 12:30/40 Uhr Gundel, 13 Uhr Fischbach und dann mal schaun.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ungeduscht und verdreckt?



 Natürlich nicht - Vorher nach Hause und Duschen. Ich erkläre mich auch bereit für diejenigen aus der Kelkheimer Ecke dann den Chauffeur nach Höchst un zurück zu spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ungeduscht und verdreckt?
> ...



Ich bin da so schon eingefallen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo ward Ihr denn? Ich war mit MissH unterwegs und wir haben noch Bergwelle getroffen.



Teufelsbahn raufen, Staufen, Mannsteintrail, Teufelsbahn runter, rüber zum Kaisertempel, Spitzkehren, den Gerdi-Trail nach Fischbach, Ruppscher Friedhof, trailig hoch zum Rossert, trailig wieder runter (Fux hat mir zwei neue Trails gezeigt , XT-Trail, Friedhof-Trail, Bahn-Trail, Fischbach, am Argon von Fux Kette spannen...

24km, 880hm, 2:10h

Der Gerdi-Trail ist wirklich tot  Das Loch mittendrin ist riesig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin da so schon eingefallen!



Gerdi der Barbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich mit ner TOur am SAmstag oder SOnntag aus??



LH = Lesen Hilft!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerdi der Barbar



Haare wie Conan hat er ja schon


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> lies doch mal ein wenig nach.  Man kann Dir doch nicht immer alles auf einem silbernen Tablett servieren.
> 
> Sonntag, 12 Uhr ab Hofheim. 12:30/40 Uhr Gundel, 13 Uhr Fischbach und dann mal schaun.



merci beaucoup

ich hatte gelesen, zumindest überflogen... nix gefunden..
lmb eintrag auch nicht  
aber egal
jetzt weiß ich ja wann
fischbach araltankstelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht - Vorher nach Hause und Duschen. Ich erkläre mich auch bereit für diejenigen aus der Kelkheimer Ecke dann den Chauffeur nach Höchst un zurück zu spielen


Dann ruf ich gleich mal meinen Chef an, dass ich Montag später komme.  



Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin da so schon eingefallen!


Ja *Du*!  



wahltho schrieb:


> Teufelsbahn raufen, Staufen, Mannsteintrail, Teufelsbahn runter, rüber zum Kaisertempel, Spitzkehren, den Gerdi-Trail nach Fischbach, Ruppscher Friedhof, trailig hoch zum Rossert, trailig wieder runter (Fux hat mir zwei neue Trails gezeigt , XT-Trail, Friedhof-Trail, Bahn-Trail, Fischbach, am Argon von Fux Kette spannen...
> 
> 24km, 880hm, 2:10h
> 
> Der Gerdi-Trail ist wirklich tot  Das Loch mittendrin ist riesig


Friedhof-Trail und Bahn-Trail sind wir auch gefahren. Da haben wir uns vllt. nur knapp verpaßt. Ist Euch am Friedhofstrail was aufgefallen?  



wahltho schrieb:


> Haare wie Conan hat er ja schon


So lang oder so grau.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

Hier ist meinetwegen auch ein LMB-Eintrag 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5105


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ist Euch am Friedhofstrail was aufgefallen?



Der Baum unten am steilen Stück war weggeschoben


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier ist meinetwegen auch ein LMB-Eintrag
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5105



war ja kein vorwurf 
hat mich nur gewundert


----------



## caroka (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Baum unten am steilen Stück war weggeschoben


Si . Es lag aber noch mehr gedöns rum.


----------



## caroka (7. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war ja kein vorwurf
> hat mich nur gewundert



Vorwürfe würden eh nicht akzeptiert werden.


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Si



danke caro   hat mich so verblüfft, dass ich anschließend an ner wurzel hängen geblieben bin   

weiteres gedöns ist uns nicht aufgefallen 

war ne schöne trailige, teils hochalpine, tour   ohne wahltho hätte ich heute wohl die couch mit dem hund geteilt.
aber gemeinsam waren wir stark und habens dem schweinehund gegeben  
merci nochmal fürs kettenspannen und die tourdaten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann ruf ich gleich mal meinen Chef an, dass ich Montag später komme.



Nur wehe mir kübelt hinterher jemand in den Daimler  

Almut hat übrigens abends keine Zeit, weil sie mit einer Freundin verabredet ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Si . Es lag aber noch mehr gedöns rum.



Auf dem Trail rüber zum Kaisertempel lagen auch ein paar fette, gezielt plazierte Holzstücke, die der Fux und ich eleminiert haben


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Almut hat übrigens abends keine Zeit, weil sie mit einer Freundin verabredet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur wehe mir kübelt hinterher jemand in den Daimler
> 
> Almut hat übrigens abends keine Zeit, weil sie mit einer Freundin verabredet ist.



Männer und ihre Autos.  
Und jetzt erst recht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Männer und ihre Autos.
> Und jetzt erst recht.



Genau 

Apropos Caro: Wie wäre es denn noch mit einem Cocktail in der XXS-Bar


----------



## caroka (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Apropos Caro: Wie wäre es denn noch mit einem Cocktail in der XXS-Bar



           
Du Schuft.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2007)

@ gerd
weißte jetzt eig wo dein knacken her kam?


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ gerd
> weißte jetzt eig wo dein knacken her kam?



ich vermute immer noch, vom Tretlager. Habe das Rädchen ja nur poliert, nicht liebevoll demontiert.

Irgendjemand hat draußen schon wieder total runtergedimmt... 

Formatiert ist mittlerweile. Die LUN zusammensetzen, mappen und auf dem Server sichtbar machen, labeln, partitionieren, ein Filesystem drauflegen und einhängen werde ich aber erst am Montag angehen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich vermute immer noch, vom Tretlager. Habe das Rädchen ja nur poliert, nicht liebevoll demontiert.
> 
> Irgendjemand hat draußen schon wieder total runtergedimmt...
> 
> Formatiert ist mittlerweile. Die LUN zusammensetzen, mappen und auf dem Server sichtbar machen, labeln, partitionieren, ein Filesystem drauflegen und einhängen werde ich aber erst am Montag angehen.



mhm

des mit dem runterdimmen wird immer schlimmer 


des wast du da vorhast ( server etc) hört sich kompliziert an


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> des wast du da vorhast ( server etc) hört sich kompliziert an



Eigentlich nur bis dahin, bis der Server sieht, was er sehen soll. Zumindest habe ich hier bis dahin die Exklusiv-Rechte (-Pflichten?). Meine Kollegen vergessen gerne ganz schnell wieder meine Erklärungen über LUN-Security, Host-Mapping, Zoning, Link-Management,... SAN (Storage Area Network) ist geil!    Habe dieses Jahr nochmal 3,5TB SAN-Erweiterung bestellt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur bis dahin, bis der Server sieht, was er sehen soll. Zumindest habe ich hier bis dahin die Exklusiv-Rechte (-Pflichten?). Meine Kollegen vergessen gerne ganz schnell wieder meine Erklärungen über LUN-Security, Host-Mapping, Zoning, Link-Management,... SAN (Storage Area Network) ist geil!    Habe dieses Jahr nochmal 3,5TB SAN-Erweiterung bestellt.



hilfe  
gehörst du zu den PC-freaks....oder was.... 
normal sind das doch so halb tote die nur vorm rechner hocken
zumindest ist des bei den meisten die ich so kenne


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hilfe
> gehörst du zu den PC-freaks....oder was....
> normal sind das doch so halb tote die nur vorm rechner hocken
> zumindest ist des bei den meisten die ich so kenne



Mit PCs hab` ich zum Glück nicht viel am Hut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit PCs hab` ich zum Glück nicht viel am Hut!



muss ich das jetzt verstehn ??


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2007)

ey ich hätt mal richtig lust mir die kugel zu geben.... so 100km durch hochtaunus mit richtig höhenmeter, 2000 aufwärts   

ich mach mich mal noch ne halbe stunde an meinen schulkram un geh dann ins bett...
muss morgen wieder a*******
 gn8 
iggi


----------



## wondermike (7. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hilfe
> gehörst du zu den PC-freaks....oder was....



Bwuahahahaha!!!!       

Der war gut.


----------



## wondermike (7. September 2007)

Heute war mal wieder einer von diesen tollen Kundenterminen. Der Gerd hätte seine helle Freude gehabt. Lauter Anzugträger... 

Aber wenigstens war's heute die IT-Abteilung. Da ging es wenigstens um halbwegs konkrete Dinge. Wenn's nur so allgemeines Blabla bei der Fachabteilung gewesen wäre, wär' ich vor Langeweile gestorben.


----------



## wondermike (7. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> kennt ihr die seite .....besonders für lotus notes freunde
> 
> http://www.dreckstool.de



Habe gerade festgestellt, dass ein Produkt in den Top 20 ist, für das ich mal das Handbuch für die allererste Version geschrieben habe. Bemerkenswert.


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Guude Hirsch, ab wann kannsden morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude Hirsch, ab wann kannsden morgen?



Gude Ara,,,,, nur am VM, ab mittag ist KGB (Kindergeburtstag) und nur logga, bin so langsam wieder fit......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. September 2007)

Oder meinste schrauben? Am Abend.................HHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Oder meinste schrauben? Am Abend.................HHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMM



Ja, das meinte ich. Ab wann denn?

Am frühen Nachmittag werde ich wohl nach Orschel fahren.


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Habe gerade festgestellt, dass ein Produkt in den Top 20 ist, für das ich mal das Handbuch für die allererste Version geschrieben habe. Bemerkenswert.



Trau Dich: welches denn? 

Ich hab` auch mal ein Handbuch für ein Programm geschrieben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

N'abend...

Caro, Almut und ich haben noch bei einem Cocktail in der XXS-Bar ein wenig nett geplauscht


----------



## Arachne (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend...
> 
> Caro, Almut und ich haben noch bei einem Cocktail in der XXS-Bar ein wenig nett geplauscht



Nagut, wenn sonst keiner fragt: Was ist denn die XXS-Bar?


----------



## caroka (7. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend...
> 
> Caro, Almut und ich haben noch bei einem Cocktail in der XXS-Bar ein wenig nett geplauscht



.....und hier geht es weiter.


----------



## caroka (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nagut, wenn sonst keiner fragt: Was ist denn die XXS-Bar?



Na 'ne ganz kleine Bar.


----------



## caroka (7. September 2007)

Wann kommen eigentlich die Tiroler, mzaskar und Tonino wieder aus dem Urlaub?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, das meinte ich. Ab wann denn?
> 
> Am frühen Nachmittag werde ich wohl nach Orschel fahren.



Eher später, bis 19 ist KGB, dannwird mit den abholenden Eltern noch geklönt und mit den Netten nochen Schampus gesoffen...............Da kannste Dich ja schomma dazugesellen und danach widmen wir uns unserem Lieblingsthema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. September 2007)

Danke für die SM...........SO donnern wir aber die WEIßE MAUER runner


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wann kommen eigentlich die Tiroler, mzaskar und Tonino wieder aus dem Urlaub?



Tonino ist insgesamt drei Wochen in Urlaub, also jetzt noch zwei.

Bei den Tiroler Herzbuben tippe ich mal auf morgen im Laufe des Tages... 

... und jetzt wünsche ich GN8


----------



## caroka (8. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tonino ist insgesamt drei Wochen in Urlaub, also jetzt noch zwei.
> 
> Bei den Tiroler Herzbuben tippe ich mal auf morgen im Laufe des Tages...
> 
> ... und jetzt wünsche ich GN8



Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> .........SO donnern wir aber die WEIßE MAUER runner



 Jungens verschreckt mir bloss Almut nicht


----------



## wondermike (8. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Trau Dich: welches denn?



Nee nee, man muss ja nicht alle seine schmutzigen Geheimnisse in öffentlichen Foren ausbreiten.  



> Ich hab` auch mal ein Handbuch für ein Programm geschrieben...



Aber für eine Top20-Platzierung hat's nicht gereicht, wa?

Ich hab das sogar fünf Jahre lang gemacht. It's a dirty job...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jungens verschreckt mir bloss Almut nicht



Ich nehmse anne Hand, wa...eäh.....


----------



## caroka (8. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nee nee, man muss ja nicht alle seine schmutzigen Geheimnisse in öffentlichen Foren ausbreiten.
> ...........



Dann schick uns 'ne SM. Wir verraten es auch nicht weiter.  *ischschwör*


----------



## caroka (8. September 2007)

Ich mach mich mal in die Welt der Caipiträume. 

GN8


----------



## wondermike (8. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann schick uns 'ne SM. Wir verraten es auch nicht weiter.  *ischschwör*



Ich verrat's Euch am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nagut, wenn sonst keiner fragt: Was ist denn die XXS-Bar?





caroka schrieb:


> Na 'ne ganz kleine Bar.



ob de gerd da rein passt (von seiner größe her )   

morsche ihr schnarchsägg !


----------



## Maggo (8. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ob de gerd da rein passt (von seiner größe her )
> 
> morsche ihr schnarchsägg !



morsche, niggs schnarschsagg. schon uff de a***** kurze hose, leichte windjacke absolut ok.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. September 2007)

Moin ihr Säcke! 

Frühstück und dann sch**fe


----------



## caroka (8. September 2007)

Moin,


Maggo schrieb:


> morsche, niggs schnarschsagg. schon uff de a***** kurze hose, leichte windjacke absolut ok.


 Fürs Radfahren.



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin ihr Säcke!
> 
> Frühstück und dann sch**fe



Ich mach mir noch mal ein paar Brote.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. September 2007)

Das mit dem Wheelie liegt am Bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

Moin die Herrschaften, alles roger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (8. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wheelie liegt am Bike



sehr geil 

morgen plauscherz


----------



## caroka (8. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wheelie liegt am Bike


Ich hab's doch schon immer gewußt. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Moin die Herrschaften, alles roger?


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wheelie liegt am Bike



Das nächste mal möchte ich sehen, wie Dein Rad mit Dir über ein Auto fährt!  

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

So, ich werd' jetzt gleich mal eine Runde auf dem Bike drehen


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich werd' jetzt gleich mal eine Runde auf dem Bike drehen



viel spaß !

oh, mein frauchen kommt grad heim


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel spaß !
> 
> oh, mein frauchen kommt grad heim



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche, niggs schnarschsagg. schon uff de a***** kurze hose, leichte windjacke absolut ok.



gestern Abend war es im langen Trikot eher zu warm.


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!



wobei   sie holt erst mal ein paar stunden schlaf nach, aber alleine  



Arachne schrieb:


> gestern Abend war es im langen Trikot eher zu warm.



stimmt. obwohl es nur so um die 16 ° C waren, war es doch recht warm.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2007)

Wir sind wieder da...

was soll man sagen, es war gut


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder da...
> 
> was soll man sagen, es war gut




hey gude
sieht   aus  
das erinnert mich an Garmisch   ich will da wieder hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

Ei Gude Lugga, schön, dass Ihr wohlbehalten zurückgekommen seid


----------



## habkeinnick (8. September 2007)

gude ihrs


----------



## Alberto68 (8. September 2007)

Servus, 

so die Pflicht ist erfüllt, jetzt ist Zeit für die Kür  1430 gehts auf Bike und Richtung Taunus....wehe das Wetter zickt rum


----------



## Alberto68 (8. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude ihrs



Servus hkn, servus lugga


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> so die Pflicht ist erfüllt, jetzt ist Zeit für die Kür  1430 gehts auf Bike und Richtung Taunus....wehe das Wetter zickt rum



hmm. das wetter ist irgendwie komisch. scheint total windig zu sein und am horizont alles tiefdunkel  
aufm feldi quasi null sicht  

wahltho, wie war es denn da draussen ?

lugga : schön, dass ihr wieder heil zurück seid


----------



## Maggo (8. September 2007)

@tiroler: schön, dass ihr widder hier seid!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wahltho, wie war es denn da draussen ?



War eigentlich recht warm, aber ziemlich windig. Ich habe nur eine schnelle Runde am Staufen gedreht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude ihrs



Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wobei   sie holt erst mal ein paar stunden schlaf nach, aber alleine
> ...



Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude ihrs





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder da...
> 
> was soll man sagen, es war gut
> ...



Willkommen zurück!  

Aber ein bisschen genauer hätte ich es schon ganz gerne.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück!
> 
> Aber ein bisschen genauer hätte ich es schon ganz gerne.



puh genauer...hmm, krasse trails. sehr steil, hohe absätze, viele wurzeln. wetter in allen formen - inkl. biken in schneeschauern, oder auch schwitzen in kurz kurz.

bin körperlich ziemlich kaputt. unterarme haben nicht mehr ganz so gewollt wie ich wollte


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schade!



sehr schade eigentlich ...


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> War eigentlich recht warm, aber ziemlich windig. Ich habe nur eine schnelle Runde am Staufen gedreht...



schade, dass bei dem enormen wind hier unten sich die dunklen wolken weiter oben nicht verziehen ...


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sehr schade eigentlich ...



absolut schade!


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh genauer...hmm, krasse trails. sehr steil, hohe absätze, viele wurzeln. wetter in allen formen - inkl. biken in schneeschauern, oder auch schwitzen in kurz kurz.
> 
> bin körperlich ziemlich kaputt. unterarme haben nicht mehr ganz so gewollt wie ich wollte



Whow, hört sich extrem an! 

Und wie war die Unterkunft, das Essen, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (8. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, hört sich extrem an!
> 
> Und wie war die Unterkunft, das Essen, ...



ja war schon teilweise sehr schwierig. denke wir haben alle ne menge gelernt. ein weg war aber wohl das limit was zur zeit für uns machbar war. eine 1,5 stunden lange abfahrt zerrt schon ganz schön. 

bei mir ist ne speiche gerissen, die hinterradfelge muss bei gelegenheit neu, bremse hinten hatte gestern irgendwann erst nach 5maligen pumpen wieder nen druckpunkt. mehrere abgänge, aber alle ohne nennenswerte verletzungen.

hotel prima, innen- und außenpool, sauna - alles da. weil ich ja etwas schwierig beim essen bin - am ersten tag bei mir langes gesicht. aber die besitzerin ist eine sehr nette frau und dann war auch für mich das essen prima


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> absolut schade!



Super schade!


----------



## habkeinnick (8. September 2007)

hier mal 3 bilder von mir


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hier mal 3 bilder von mir



  das dritte bild find ich äußerst gelungen !!   

un hat die kettenführung vom seb gehalten??


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

zählt die Zeit im Schneetreiben eigentlich schon für den Winterpokal?


----------



## fUEL (8. September 2007)

Welcome home Tiroler 

War wohl gut und wechselhaft in vielerlei Hinsicht.

Hier war alles *Schade*, weil Ihr nicht da.  

Hier im Taunus ist das Wetter prima, vergleichsweise zu einem Eurer Bilder, aber das hatte ich ja im July bei Transdolomiti auch, das ist halt so in den richtigen Bergen  



@ rizzo:

Am Trail parallel zum alten Wall hat ja ein Fichtenmoped ordentlich Platz geschaffen, wo Biken vorher erschwert war durch Kyrill etc.  

Respekt!
Fleißarbeit !!!!

Morgen mal nach meinem Lieblingstück sehen, ob da auch die Heinzelmänner waren  

Hurra Hurra


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja war schon teilweise sehr schwierig. denke wir haben alle ne menge gelernt. ein weg war aber wohl das limit was zur zeit für uns machbar war. eine 1,5 stunden lange abfahrt zerrt schon ganz schön.



Du Jammerlappen, die kurze Abfahrt  , wir sind ja nichtmal hochgefahren, es ging doch nur runter  Gut ich geb zu, es ging schon extrem steil runter, manchmal auch noch ein wenig steiler  und manchmal lag  auch noch der ein oder andere Stein bzw. war die ein oder andere Wurzel im Weg. Die Absätze die dann im noch steileren kamen konnte man doch gut springen, ich weiß Du hast sie lieber gedroppt aber das blieb ja jedem selbst überlassen. 

Schön war auch der Singletrail der alle 5 Meter seine Richtung wechselte, oder waren es nur 3 Meter? Mit Ihm haben wir soviel Höhenmeter in so kurzer Zeit wie noch nie vernichtet. Den wär ich nicht zu Fuß gegangen.




habkeinnick schrieb:


> bei mir ist ne speiche gerissen, die hinterradfelge muss bei gelegenheit neu, bremse hinten hatte gestern irgendwann erst nach 5maligen pumpen wieder nen druckpunkt. mehrere abgänge, aber alle ohne nennenswerte verletzungen.



Von wegen keine Verletzungen, ich bin als ich am Abgrund hing mit dem Kinn aufgeschlagen und hab mir mindestens ne Rippe geprellt  erwähn das ruhig mal. Ich kann ja auch nichts dafür das Du dir nicht wehgetan hast als Du am Abgrund hingst 
Bei allen Bikes hat sich die Farbe der Bremsscheiben in Richtung blau verändert. An Carstens Sattelstütze ist nach gutem zureden ein Stück abgefallen  Alle Bikes haben die nächtliche Ruhephasen bitter nötig gehabt. Am Ende der Trails mußten wir sie täglich am Auto festbinden weil sie so verängstigt und geschaft waren. Die Zicke zittert jetzt noch. Sie hat sich aber sichtlich gefreut endlich wieder im heimischen Stall zu stehen und beruhigt sich langsam wieder.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hier im Taunus ist das Wetter prima, vergleichsweise zu einem Eurer Bilder, aber das hatte ich ja im July bei Transdolomiti auch, das ist halt so in den richtigen Bergen



Das da nichts falsch verstanden wird, wir hatten fast nur gutes Wetter, an dem Tag als das Schneebild morgens aufgenommen wurde hatten wir mittags wieder tolles warmes Wetter. Ich fand auch das biken im Schnee toll, da teilten sich aber die Meinungen in der Gruppe. 
Das einzige was wirklich zu bemängeln war, waren drei Tage mit viel Wind.


----------



## habkeinnick (8. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du Jammerlappen, die kurze Abfahrt  , wir sind ja nichtmal hochgefahren, es ging doch nur runter  Gut ich geb zu, es ging schon extrem steil runter, manchmal auch noch ein wenig steiler  und manchmal lag  auch noch der ein oder andere Stein bzw. war die ein oder andere Wurzel im Weg. Die Absätze die dann im noch steileren kamen konnte man doch gut springen, ich weiß Du hast sie lieber gedroppt aber das blieb ja jedem selbst überlassen.



lass mich doch jammern...habe immerhin die letzten 3 tage dafür ziemlich viel geübt. bin halt net so ne harte "sau" wie du  und nur weil der bunnydrop das leben leichter macht, war es ja nicht nur für mich anstrengend


----------



## habkeinnick (8. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das da nichts falsch verstanden wird, wir hatten fast nur gutes Wetter, an dem Tag als das Schneebild morgens aufgenommen wurde hatten wir mittags wieder tolles warmes Wetter. Ich fand auch das biken im Schnee toll, da teilten sich aber die Meinungen in der Gruppe.
> Das einzige was wirklich zu bemängeln war, waren drei Tage mit viel Wind.



wenn ich meine windstopperjacken nicht daheim vergessen hätte, wäre das vielleicht auch für mich schöner gewesen. so wars ziemlich unangenehm. dafür gestern ja wieder prima warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2007)

Ja den Bunnydropp muß man erstmal können  

Hab noch ein Bild vom Carsten gefunden, war wohl kurz vor Ende des Dreiers


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> lass mich doch jammern...habe immerhin die letzten 3 tage dafür ziemlich viel geübt. bin halt net so ne harte "sau" wie du  und nur weil der bunnydrop das leben leichter macht, war es ja nicht nur für mich anstrengend





geübt und gelernt haben wir alle...



...sogar ganz schön viel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche ihr schnarchsägg !


Was heißt hier Schnarchsägg? Um die Zeit bin ich schon durch Daun geschlappt und hab mein Startpräsent geholt.  
Schlammige Strecke mit leider wenigen Trails und es haben 5 km gefehlt, aber ich bin mit meinen 2:47 für schlammige 54,7 km und 1173 hm sehr zufrieden. Als ich gegangen bin war das noch Platz 109/600-800 Startern.  

@Fux: Wann ist heute abend Bilderkucken bei R&B? 18 oder 20 Uhr?


----------



## habkeinnick (8. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab noch ein Bild vom Carsten gefunden, war wohl kurz vor Ende des Dreiers



da kann ich mit


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was heißt hier Schnarchsägg? Um die Zeit bin ich schon durch Daun geschlappt und hab mein Startpräsent geholt.
> Schlammige Strecke mit leider wenigen Trails und es haben 5 km gefehlt, aber ich bin mit meinen 2:47 für schlammige 54,7 km und 1173 hm sehr zufrieden. Als ich gegangen bin war das noch Platz 109/600-800 Startern.
> 
> @Fux: Wann ist heute abend Bilderkucken bei R&B? 18 oder 20 Uhr?



glückwunsch  

war rainer nicht mit dabei  

weder 18 noch 20, sondern 19   komm aber wahrscheinlich eher gegen 20


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> war rainer nicht mit dabei


Schon, hab ihn aber nur vor dem Start gesehen. Bin solo gefahren, da ich dort noch mit meinen Eltern verabredet war und seine Zieldurchfahrt (3:01 nach Liste) hab ich wohl verpasst, als ich mein Zeug weg gepackt habe.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> @ rizzo:
> 
> Am Trail parallel zum alten Wall hat ja ein Fichtenmoped ordentlich Platz geschaffen, wo Biken vorher erschwert war durch Kyrill etc.
> 
> ...



wenn du DAS lieblingsstück meinst, dann wirst du enttäuscht sein. allerdings habe ich einen sozial- und naturverträglichen plan das betreffend, der ganz ohne werkzeug umzusetzen sein wird... mal gucken wie wir das hinbiegen. ich war heute auch wieder unterwegs, um zu schauen, ob die wege noch frei sind und bumms, lag wieder ein kleinerer stamm quer.


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2007)

3


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2007)

2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. September 2007)

1


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2007)

bingo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

So Leute einen schönen Abend, wir sind jetzt weg zur Familiengeburtstagsfeier


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. September 2007)

ei gude wie ! wieder da vom scha**e, war mal wieder sehr erfolgreich 




Arachne schrieb:


> Das nächste mal möchte ich sehen, wie Dein Rad mit Dir über ein Auto fährt!
> 
> Guten Morgen!



du stiftest das Auto  und nein, VW Transporter, Mercedes Sprinter o.ä. gehen nicht


----------



## arkonis (8. September 2007)

gude,

nette Bilder, war bestimmt ein toller Urlaub  

hab nur eine kurze Frage:

In Höchst gibt es doch die Bolongarostrasse, eine Einbahnstrasse, 30er Zone und recht schmal.
Ich fahre die Strasse sehr oft. Auf der Strasse wechseln auch recht häufig Fussgänger und es stehen links und rechts Autos, also auch ziemlich unübersichtlich.
Normal halte ich einen Seitenabstand von 1m ein.
Passiert mir oft das ich an der Stelle zentimeternah überholt werde, und abgedrängt werde. Besonders gerne von Prolls, die ihre Runden um Höchst drehen.
Gestern hatte ich eine heftige Auseinandersetzung mit einem Fahrer, zu breites Auto und wollte mich abdrängen, muss nicht sein da frage ich mich ob ich auch in der Mitte der Straße fahren darf ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. September 2007)

Welcome back @ die Urlauber  schön das alle heil zurück sind!

@ Ralph: tut die KeFü noch? Darf ich stolz auf mich sein 

@ Carsten: wie gehts deinen Knochen? meiner Plasterüstung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> nette Bilder, war bestimmt ein toller Urlaub
> 
> ...




ich würd einfach anhalten und warten bis der vorbei is wenn er mir zu nahe kommt, wer drauffährt ist schuld


----------



## habkeinnick (8. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Welcome back @ die Urlauber  schön das alle heil zurück sind!
> 
> @ Ralph: tut die KeFü noch? Darf ich stolz auf mich sein



servus sebastian,

nee die ist schon am ersten tag gehimmelt worden. zu dünnes material, funktioniert zwar noch irgendwie, ist aber total krumm.


----------



## arkonis (8. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich würd einfach anhalten und warten bis der vorbei is wenn er mir zu nahe kommt, wer drauffährt ist schuld


 
lol, anhalten geht nicht, da stehst du dann komplett auf der Straße und im normalfall folgen dem noch andere Autos, einzige Möglichkeit ist es Gas zu geben -oder- den Bürgersteig zu nehmen aber der reicht nur für einen Fußgänger und spätestens bei der Trinkhall wo die Alkis stehen ist schluß.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. September 2007)

oh, isch habe vergesse su begrieße die heimkehrer... guden @ luca & hakan!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> oh, isch habe vergesse su begrieße die heimkehrer... guden @ luca & hakan!



Hi Bernd,
warst de mal wieder in DA?


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bingo



 Irgendwann fängst Du an jede Seite zu feiern...


----------



## oldrizzo (8. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> warst de mal wieder in DA?



 nö... dafür aber bei uns in da hood.... alleine im kalten odenwald, da werden meine..... aber ich muss da wieder mal hin. aber das kann erst nach dem 21. was werden.


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. September 2007)

nabend
nochmal ne kurze frage wegen morgen
gibts wieder die möglichkeit ca um  14:00 am naturfreundehaus einzusteigen???
oder wisst ihr selbst noch nicht wo's lang geht...?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. September 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> nö... dafür aber bei uns in da hood.... alleine im kalten odenwald, da werden meine..... aber ich muss da wieder mal hin. aber das kann erst nach dem 21. was werden.



Wie weit seid Ihr mit den Vorbereitungen, steht Ihr schon im Streß?


----------



## oldrizzo (8. September 2007)

ziemlich, zumal ich sauviel zu tun habe und am 17., 18., 19. nach berlin zum dreh muss. aber das geht schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nabend
> nochmal ne kurze frage wegen morgen
> gibts wieder die möglichkeit ca um  14:00 am naturfreundehaus einzusteigen???
> oder wisst ihr selbst noch nicht wo's lang geht...?



Richtung Hochtaunus ist Nfh schon eine der direkteren Varianten. Zur Abwechslung könnte man aber durchaus auch mal über Rote Mühle, Königstein und Falkenstein fahren.

Eine nette Tour könnte über Nfh, Fuchsstein, Reichenbachhaustrail, Kocherfels, Weiße Mauer, Fuxi führen.

Fest steht bisher tatsächlich nur Hofheim, Gundel und Fischbach.


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Richtung Hochtaunus ist Nfh schon eine der direkteren Varianten. Zur Abwechslung könnte man aber durchaus auch mal über Rote Mühle, Königstein und Falkenstein fahren.
> 
> Eine nette Tour könnte über Nfh, Fuchsstein, Reichenbachhaustrail, Kocherfels, Weiße Mauer, Fuxi führen.
> 
> Fest steht bisher tatsächlich nur Hofheim, Gundel und Fischbach.


naja ok
dann wer ich dann wohl um 13 uhr in fischbch sein, kann jedoch trotzdem vorkommen das ich 5-10min später komm... ich versuch aber pünktlich da zu sein  danke 

werd mich jetzt mal NICHT-schulichen SAchen widmen


----------



## ratte (8. September 2007)

'nabend.

Bin morgen wohl dabei, wenn ich bis dahin aus dem Bett gekrabbelt bin. 
Schon irgendwas Konkreteres wegen Apres-Biking? Habe gerade nur quer gelesen , irgendwas mit Höchst.


----------



## Alberto68 (8. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> 'nabend.
> 
> Bin morgen wohl dabei, wenn ich bis dahin aus dem Bett gekrabbelt bin.
> Schon irgendwas Konkreteres wegen Apres-Biking? Habe gerade nur quer gelesen , irgendwas mit Höchst.




huhu ...doch schon wieder da ? ...da freuen sich die plauscher

ja wir habe darüber nachgedacht morgen abend in die wunderbar noch höchst zu gehen...nähe marktplatz


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...ja wir habe darüber nachgedacht morgen abend in die wunderbar noch höchst zu gehen...nähe marktplatz



Hoffentlich ist es da am Wochenende nicht noch viel voller, als die Woche über...


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Bin morgen wohl dabei, wenn ich bis dahin aus dem Bett gekrabbelt bin.
> ...



Ich kann Dich ja rausklingeln!  

Keine Angst, ich bin froh, wenn ich selbst rechtzeitig da bin...


----------



## ratte (8. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist es da am Wochenende nicht noch viel voller, als die Woche über...


Biken, duschen, Wunderbar oder Biken, Wunderbar?
Bei letzterem könnte sich das Platzproblem scnell von selbst erledigen.


----------



## Alberto68 (8. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist es da am Wochenende nicht noch viel voller, als die Woche über...



ist es !! warum gehen wir nicht mal nach eppstein da gibts doch auch wunder.... könnten wir ja dann morgen 4 std lang diskutieren beim berg auf fahren


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Biken, duschen, Wunderbar oder Biken, Wunderbar?
> Bei letzterem könnte sich das Platzproblem scnell von selbst erledigen.



Wenn Wunderbar, dann Ersteres. Ich saß da aber auch schon direkt nach dem Biken. Und wir mußten uns an einen Tisch dazu setzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (8. September 2007)

so ich bin raus....

in (kelkheim) hornau jazzclub unter dem kino ist heute salsa party .....ich mag  salsa zwar lieber als dip  aber die leute sind ganz cool  wenn einer lust hat  kommt einfach  oder ruft an


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ist es !! warum gehen wir nicht mal nach eppstein da gibts doch auch wunder.... könnten wir ja dann morgen 4 std lang diskutieren beim berg auf fahren



Genau!  Eppstein ist aber ganz anders, als Höchst.


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so ich bin raus....
> 
> in (kelkheim) hornau jazzclub unter dem kino ist heute salsa party .....ich mag  salsa zwar lieber als dip  aber die leute sind ganz cool  wenn einer lust hat  kommt einfach  oder ruft an



wie sind denn die Mädels da so?


----------



## Maggo (8. September 2007)

gute nacht, ih geh jetzt heim


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gute nacht, ih geh jetzt heim


----------



## wondermike (8. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Biken, duschen, Wunderbar oder Biken, Wunderbar?
> Bei letzterem könnte sich das Platzproblem scnell von selbst erledigen.



Bei mir isses mit dem Duschen ja nicht so einfach. Von daher würde ich eine Location bevorzugen, wo man im Biker-Outfit nicht allzu negativ auffällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei mir isses mit dem Duschen ja nicht so einfach. Von daher würde ich eine Location bevorzugen, wo man im Biker-Outfit nicht allzu negativ auffällt.



ich hatte es (mich) in der Wunderbar nie als störend registriert.


----------



## wondermike (8. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hatte es (mich) in der Wunderbar nie als störend registriert.



Hm. Und was haben die anderen Gäste dazu gesagt?    

Die Adresse in Hofheim ist doch "Am Untertor 4" ne? Das habe ich jedenfalls noch bei mir im Navi gespeichert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> *Biken, duschen, Wunderbar *oder Biken,Wunderbar?



Genau in dieser Abfolge werde ich es handhaben 

Und dann natürlich in das Original in Höchst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau!  Eppstein ist aber ganz anders, als Höchst.



Tja mein Chauffeur-Angebot ab Kelkheim gilt aber nur für die Wunderbar in Höchst


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> ...
> Die Adresse in Hofheim ist doch "Am Untertor 4" ne? Das habe ich jedenfalls noch bei mir im Navi gespeichert.



ja.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

Huch, bald ist ja schon wieder K-Frage angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die Adresse in Hofheim ist doch "Am Untertor 4" ne? Das habe ich jedenfalls noch bei mir im Navi gespeichert.



Gugst Du auch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2864657&postcount=24


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau in dieser Abfolge werde ich es handhaben
> 
> Und dann natürlich in das Original in Höchst



Ich fahre entweder direkt, oder gar nicht (wahrscheinlicher). Für mich liegt die Dusche zu weit ab.


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Huch, bald ist ja schon wieder K-Frage angesagt



 nein, nicht schon wieder...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

Doch, doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fahre entweder direkt, oder gar nicht (wahrscheinlicher). Für mich liegt die Dusche zu weit ab.



Ich denke man würde auch hier noch eine Chauffeur-Lösung finden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2007)

So ich verabschiede mich für heute hier GN8 @All


----------



## Marco-10R (8. September 2007)

Moinsen zusammen!

Ich hab mir nach 4jähriger Abstinenz wieder ein Bike gekauft (Wheeler Hornet) und habe das Teil vorrangig für den Feldberg angeschafft. Ziel der Übung: Kondition aufbauen die derzeit gegen NULL läuft!   Nee nee, so schlimm isses nicht, aber vor 5 Jahren war da wesentlich mehr drin.  

Ich kenne den Feldberg derzeit nur über das Asphaltband. Das soll sich aber schlagartig ändern. Wenn sich also jemand findet der nen (Wieder-)Rookie ins Schlepptau nehmen will, die Einladung nehme ich gern an.

Am besten passt mir Sonntag vormittag. Umso früher desto besser. 9.00 Uhr passt ...  Aber erstmal muss das Bike da sein, dann kann man planen. Aber Mitte der Woche hab ich es bestimmt. Und dann geht erstmal das lästige Klamotten kaufen los. 

BTW, komme aus FFM! Gibts nen gescheiten Laden in dem ich mich mit den Basics ausstatten kann um wieder an eine Klamotten-Grundausstattung zu kommen?

Greetz Maggo


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

Marco-10R schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen!
> 
> Ich hab mir nach 4jähriger Abstinenz wieder ein Bike gekauft (Wheeler Hornet) und habe das Teil vorrangig für den Feldberg angeschafft. Ziel der Übung: Kondition aufbauen die derzeit gegen NULL läuft!   Nee nee, so schlimm isses nicht, aber vor 5 Jahren war da wesentlich mehr drin.
> 
> ...



Es gibt hier im Regionalforum mindestens einen Thread über Bike-Läden in und um Frankfurt. In den Läden bekommst Du i.d.R. auch Klamotten. Ich gehe gerne zu Hibike nach Kronberg (www.hibike.de), oder mountainstoo nach Kriftel (www.mountainstoo.de). Die sind meistens ganz gut sortiert.  

Ich fahre Sonntags nicht so früh!


----------



## fUEL (8. September 2007)

Marco-10R schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen!
> 
> Ich hab mir nach 4jähriger Abstinenz wieder ein Bike gekauft (Wheeler Hornet) und habe das Teil vorrangig für den Feldberg angeschafft. Ziel der Übung: Kondition aufbauen die derzeit gegen NULL läuft!  Nee nee, so schlimm isses nicht, aber vor 5 Jahren war da wesentlich mehr drin.
> 
> ...


 

Hi, einen Maggo gibt es hier schon.........

Guggst Du mal bei Hibike, Denfeld oder im Netz für Klamotten


----------



## fUEL (8. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es gibt hier im Regionalforum mindestens einen Thread über Bike-Läden in und um Frankfurt. In den Läden bekommst Du i.d.R. auch Klamotten. Ich gehe gerne zu Hibike nach Kronberg (www.hibike.de), oder mountainstoo nach Kriftel (www.mountainstoo.de). Die sind meistens ganz gut sortiert.
> 
> Gibt es nicht im Brügelmann Antiquariat auch nette popart Trikots etc??


----------



## Zilli (8. September 2007)

Guuude zusammen,
so nu komm ich endlich dazu ...


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> @ Carsten: wie gehts deinen Knochen? meiner Plasterüstung


Knochen: gut
Muskeln: das harte Zeuch zw. Knochen und Haut ? *ouuuhh,ouuuhh*
meiner Plasterüstung: wie sehen die so aus nach ca. 5 echten Purzelbäumen über'm Lenker und einigen sachteren Gesteinsproben ?  Sie sind noch voll funktionsfähig ; Was die Kratzer betrifft, wird man Dir zukünftig mit Ehrfurcht begegnen und auf dem Trail freiwillig Platz machen .

War insgesamt betrachtet super schön: Essen war bis auf einmal (Fisch voll Gräten; ersatzweise Schnitzel erhalten) immer lecker, das Wetter neben den sonnigen Tagen auch interessant, die Trails mit bis zu 1.500 hm bergab traumhaft + anstrengend ('Liegepausen' für die Unterarme und Waden waren nicht nur bei mir zwischendurch notwendig [Ralph, danke für die Beweise]). Fahr- und Falltechnik, denke ich, sind um einiges vorangekommen.
Hier ein paar Landschaftsbilder: 


 

 



Hier ein paar Genusshäppchen (guten Appetit):


----------



## Marco-10R (8. September 2007)

Noch nen Maggo? No way! Es kann nur einen geben!   

Den Tip mit HIBIKE hab ich schon bekommen. Denke den Jungs werd ich next week mal nen Besuch abstatten!

Dank Euch!


----------



## Arachne (8. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht im Brügelmann Antiquariat auch nette popart Trikots etc??



Ausverkauft, die hab` alle ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. September 2007)

Hi Carsten,

auch Dir ein "welcome back"!


----------



## Zilli (9. September 2007)

Hi Gerd !

@morgen12:00-Biker: Da kann ich leider nicht mitkommen (Essen bei Schwiegereltern); wäre auch ohne Essen vllt. schwierig der Familie zu vermitteln . Also Euch viel Vergnügen morsche.
Gute N8.


P.S.: @Marco-10R: Sorry, aber hier ist der Nickname-Maggo *der* Maggo ; alles weitere kann sich entwickeln.


----------



## Marco-10R (9. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> P.S.: @Marco-10R: Sorry, aber hier ist der Nickname-Maggo *der* Maggo ; alles weitere kann sich entwickeln.



 

Kein Problem, ich denke das tragen wir wie richtige Männer aus!


----------



## caroka (9. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei mir isses mit dem Duschen ja nicht so einfach. Von daher würde ich eine Location bevorzugen, wo man im Biker-Outfit nicht allzu negativ auffällt.


Kannst bei mir duschen.  



Marco-10R schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ich denke das tragen wir wie richtige Männer aus!



Da hat frau auch was zu melden . Es gibt nur einen Maggo.  

Schön, dass Ihr aus Tirol wieder wohlbehalten zurück seid. Ich habe Euch schon vermisst.


----------



## Maggo (9. September 2007)

Marco-10R schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ich denke das tragen wir wie richtige Männer aus!



mache merdu darfst dich gerne maggo der zweite von und zu plauschhausen nennen, dafür musste aber noch die ein oder andere lorbeere sammeln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kannst bei mir duschen.



Moin,

RH wollte sein Auto ja glaube ich bei mir parken.

Er kann selbstverständlich bei mir duschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> RH wollte sein Auto ja glaube ich bei mir parken.
> 
> Er kann selbstverständlich bei mir duschen



Moin.......
Ich bin noch unschlüssig, welcher der sinnvollste Start/Duschpunkt ist......


----------



## ratte (9. September 2007)

Morgähn,
stelle mein Quartier auch wieder zur Durchreise/Duschen/Umziehen zur Verfügung, falls die anderen Anlaufpunkte zu überlaufen sind.

Und nun erstmal nen Kaffee...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> und nun erstmal nen Kaffee...



Hmm, schwierige Frage: Trink' ich noch nen dritten doppelten Espresso oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2007)

... ok, habe den dritten doppelten Espresso intus und geh' jetzt erstmal 'ne Runde biken


----------



## ratte (9. September 2007)

Brrr,
wer hat denn da draußen gerade den Wasserhahn aufgedreht? Es tropft.


----------



## Arachne (9. September 2007)

Morgen,

kann mal einer die Rollläden hoch ziehen?! Oder sind das etwa meine Augenlider...


----------



## caroka (9. September 2007)

Moin,

was für ein seltsamer, schöner Abend das gestern war. *grübel*


----------



## Maggo (9. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Brrr,
> wer hat denn da draußen gerade den Wasserhahn aufgedreht? Es tropft.



ja, schade!


----------



## Maggo (9. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was für ein seltsamer, schöner Abend das gestern war. *grübel*



 ?


----------



## Maggo (9. September 2007)

48


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (9. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was für ein seltsamer, schöner Abend das gestern war. *grübel*


 

Okay, wieder trocken da draußen.
Irgendwie bin ich heute verfroren.


----------



## caroka (9. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ?



So geht es mir auch noch.


----------



## caroka (9. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...........
> Okay, wieder trocken da draußen.
> Irgendwie bin ich heute verfroren.



Du willst uns doch nicht langsam und schonend auf eine Absage vorbereiten.


----------



## ratte (9. September 2007)

Neee,
aber ich mache mir gerade ernsthaft Gedanken, wieviele Zwiebelschichten ich anziehe, wenn ich schon in meiner Wohung mit Pulli herumlaufe und mich unter die warme Bettdecke verzogen habe.


----------



## caroka (9. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Neee,
> aber ich mache mir gerade ernsthaft Gedanken, wieviele Zwiebelschichten ich anziehe, wenn ich schon in meiner Wohung mit Pulli herumlaufe und mich unter die warme Bettdecke verzogen habe.



So geht es mir auch im Moment.*schiebnochenpaarkaloszwischendiezähne*


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2007)

hallo leutz.... oder : guten morgen leutz


----------



## arkonis (9. September 2007)

naja, so kalt ist es auch wieder nicht  
Ich laufe halbnackig durch die Wohnung und die Heizung ist auch aus.
Alles eine frage der Einstellung


----------



## arkonis (9. September 2007)

in höchst gibt es noch den froschkönig, auch ganz nett  und nicht so voll  Eigendlich ist es in der wunderbar auch nicht so gemütlich, zu viele Leute und zu viel Kunst


----------



## caroka (9. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ........ laufe halbnackig durch die Wohnung ......



Mmmmmmhhhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (9. September 2007)

...beim aufräumen


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

37


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

geht mal alle schön brav biken ...


----------



## arkonis (9. September 2007)

um was geht es?


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

... ich krieg das schon geregelt ...


----------



## arkonis (9. September 2007)

was denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> um was geht es?



ach, nix besonderes ...


----------



## arkonis (9. September 2007)

:d


----------



## ratte (9. September 2007)

Och nee, fux, geht das schon wieder los?


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Och nee, fux, geht das schon wieder los?



was denn


----------



## arkonis (9. September 2007)

um was geht's


----------



## ratte (9. September 2007)

28?


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> um was geht's



würd ich auch gerne mal wissen


----------



## caroka (9. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ...beim aufräumen


----------



## arkonis (9. September 2007)

27, falsch Ratte


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> 28?



hast du nicht gleich einen termin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (9. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... ich krieg das schon geregelt ...


Hatte ich auf die K-Frage bezogen.
Sorry, falls ich mich geirrt habe.


----------



## caroka (9. September 2007)

Dann fahr ich eben erst ab Fischbach mit.


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

viel spaß heut mittag


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hatte ich auf die K-Frage bezogen.
> Sorry, falls ich mich geirrt habe.



k-frage


----------



## ratte (9. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hast du nicht gleich einen termin ?


Schon. Und?


----------



## Alberto68 (9. September 2007)

17


komm grade vom gassi zurück    komisches wetter

wenn kein wind ist total warm 

war ein dauerndes jacke aus an


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann fahr ich eben erst ab Fischbach mit.



das gilt nicht


----------



## Alberto68 (9. September 2007)

ich brauch nur 5,29 zur gundel


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich brauch nur 5,29 zur gundel



ich heute 0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (9. September 2007)

ich hab noch viel zeit  fux


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich hab noch viel zeit  fux



und ich erst


----------



## ratte (9. September 2007)

Macht das mal unter Euch aus...


----------



## Alberto68 (9. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich heute 0



wohnste jetzt da   ach ne da gibt es ja kein internet


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Macht das mal unter Euch aus...



gerne


----------



## Alberto68 (9. September 2007)

9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (9. September 2007)

Naja, neugierig bin ich ja schon...


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wohnste jetzt da   ach ne da gibt es ja kein internet



echt net


----------



## Alberto68 (9. September 2007)

jetzt geht das wieder los irgendwas zu posten


----------



## Maggo (9. September 2007)

gude


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Naja, neugierig bin ich ja schon...



guck an  

es wird spannend


----------



## Maggo (9. September 2007)

und?


----------



## Alberto68 (9. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> echt net




ne ich kenn den kneipe fuzzi hatt er mal erzählt


----------



## ratte (9. September 2007)

Und tchüss...


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

ab dafür ....


----------



## Maggo (9. September 2007)

so machen wirs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (9. September 2007)

.


----------



## Alberto68 (9. September 2007)

verzockt


----------



## ratte (9. September 2007)

Upsi...


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2007)

wasn hier los


----------



## Maggo (9. September 2007)

@ratte: herzlichen glühstrumpf.


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Und tchüss...



toll    

bin mal wieder in die 30 sec. falle getappt  

glückwunsch nagetier, zur 1. k-frage


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2007)

ups schon zu spät

so is des wenn man MAL was SCHNELL essen geht


----------



## Alberto68 (9. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Upsi...



jetzt bist du die kaiserin für die nächsten 1000 posts


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ups schon zu spät
> 
> so is des wenn man MAL was SCHNELL essen geht



man muß prioritäten setzen ...

mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (9. September 2007)

kann mich mal einer motivieren ...... ich hab gar kein bock


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> kann mich mal einer motivieren ...... ich hab gar kein bock



ne tour mit der aktuellen k-championesse ist keine motivation


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2007)

so ich mach mich mal damm so richtung fischbach.... araltankstelle


----------



## caroka (9. September 2007)

Mist zu lange an den Zähnen geputzt. 


Alberto68 schrieb:


> jetzt bist du die kaiserin für die nächsten 1000 posts


Glaub isch net. 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> kann mich mal einer motivieren ...... ich hab gar kein bock


Pass auf sonst zerr isch disch raus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Eigendlich ist es in der wunderbar auch nicht so gemütlich, zu viele Leute *und zu viel Kunst*



... das finde ich ja gerade so gemütlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2007)

Glückwunsch an Caro zur K-Frage 

Ich war derweil eine g**le Runde am Staufen biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (9. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mist zu lange an den Zähnen geputzt.
> 
> Glaub isch net.
> 
> ...



iss das ein angebot ?


----------



## Alberto68 (9. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Caro zur K-Frage
> 
> Ich war derweil eine g**le Runde am Staufen biken




oooohhhh ooohhh  da stimmt was nicht   wie kommste da wieder raus


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> oooohhhh ooohhh  da stimmt was nicht   wie kommste da wieder raus



das wird nicht einfach


----------



## caroka (9. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> iss das ein angebot ?


Würdest Du es annehmen? 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> oooohhhh ooohhh  da stimmt was nicht   wie kommste da wieder raus


----------



## arkonis (9. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... das finde ich ja gerade so gemütlich


ist auch viel müll dabei...
aktuelles Thema: frauwerdung des Mannes, Metrotyp
früher war es ein Rockercafe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> oooohhhh ooohhh  da stimmt was nicht   wie kommste da wieder raus



Ach die Ratte hat die K-Frage gelöst 

Naja Caro wird es verkraften...


----------



## wissefux (9. September 2007)

fahrn se noch oder duschen se schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> fahrn se noch oder duschen se schon



Almut und ich sind zu Hause und baden/duschen schon 

Der Rest ist auf dem Weg nach Kelkeim/Hofheim und ein Teil geht dann nachher noch zusammen beim Thai was Essen 

War wieder eine superlustige und -schöne Tour


----------



## Alberto68 (9. September 2007)

zweiter 

aber vorm dusch geh ich erst noch mal in den wald ... war ich ja auch schon lange nicht mehr aber zu fuß


----------



## Marco-10R (9. September 2007)

Wenn Ihr mich mitnehmt, bin ich nächsten Sonntag (oder in 14 Tagen) gern mit dabei!  

Fahrt Ihr jeden Sonntag? Immer die gleiche Runde? Gibts den Kurs irgendwo zum nachlesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. September 2007)

Puh, haben uns auch wieder nach Marxheim hochgekurbelt... War eine saugeile Tour! Mit euch fliegen die Kilo- und Höhenmeter einfach so weg. 

@Marco-10R: Ja, die letzten Sonntage sind wir gefahren. Nein, wir fahren keinesfalls immer die gleiche Strecke. Bist Du trailtauglich?


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2007)

mosche
@GERD  es war wieder da!! ..... DAS GRIIIINSEN


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2007)

hatte natürlich unten in ehlhalten en paas probs......
hab da die bremse mal ausgerichtet.... 
das hat gedauert... 


WAS ABER NE RICHTIG GEILE TOUR!!!


----------



## ratte (9. September 2007)

War wieder eine klasse Tour, zumindest der bisherige Teil... 

...jetzt wird zum gemütlichen Teil übergegangen.
Jungs, duscht nicht so lang, ich habe hunger.


----------



## Arachne (9. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> War wieder eine klasse Tour, zumindest der bisherige Teil...
> 
> ...jetzt wird zum gemütlichen Teil übergegangen.
> Jungs, duscht nicht so lang, ich habe hunger.



Arachne ist gleich fertich, hat das Haar allerdings noch hochgesteckt....


----------



## Marco-10R (9. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Marco-10R: Bist Du trailtauglich?



Wenn Du mir sagst was Ihr darunter versteht, dann sag ich Dir ob ich's bin!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2007)

alder walder hab ich en HUNGER ! dabei hab ich doch grad erst en schnitzel mit kartoffeln verputzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2007)

Marco-10R schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir sagst was Ihr darunter versteht, dann sag ich Dir ob ich's bin!



Fährst Du z.b. gerne solche Trails wie Rote-Kreuz-Trail oder Victoria-Trail?


----------



## Marco-10R (9. September 2007)

OK, kurze Hintergrundinfo. Ich kenne den Taunus nur von der Strasse aus und hatte vor 4 Jahren das letzte Mal ein MTB in der Hand. Klamotten kaufe ich kommende Woche und sonst bin ich was das biken angeht nahezu jungfräulich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. September 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## bonusheft (9. September 2007)

N'abend zusammen,

war eine klasse Tour heute, vielen Dank für's mitnehmen!   Aber jetzt bin ich platt und werde wohl bald ins Bett fallen.

Kennt jemand die Höhenmeter, die es bis Hofheim waren?

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2007)

GN8 @All - Sabine, Caro, Peter, Gerd und Stephan hocken noch in der XXS-Bar, wir gehen jetzt ins Bettchen


----------



## wondermike (9. September 2007)

Die Tour heute war echt spaßig. Und das Apres-Bike beim malaysischen Thai erst recht. Aber jetzt bin ich sowas von platt. Gute Nacht die Herrschaften.


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

Das war wieder ein richtig schöner Tag. Mann hab ich viel gelacht. Satt, glücklich .....GN8


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

So, Augen auf, Action! ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> War wieder eine klasse Tour, zumindest der bisherige Teil...
> ....



Und, wie war der Rest? Jetzt sag` nichts Falsches!!


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

bonusheft schrieb:


> N'abend zusammen,
> 
> war eine klasse Tour heute, vielen Dank für's mitnehmen!   Aber jetzt bin ich platt und werde wohl bald ins Bett fallen.
> 
> ...



Etwa 1300Hm. RH hat etwas mehr auf seinem Tacho, ich etwas weniger.

Schön, dass Du dabei warst!!


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

GEIL!!!! Kill Bill auf Pro7!!!!


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mosche
> @GERD  es war wieder da!! ..... DAS GRIIIINSEN



Nächstes Mal komm` ich mit!


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2007)

so, wer feiern kann, kann auch aufstehen ...

*raus* aus den federn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, wer feiern kann, kann auch aufstehen ...
> 
> *raus* aus den federn



Genau!


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, wer feiern kann, kann auch aufstehen ...
> 
> *raus* aus den federn



Iss ja gut.....Morgähhhhn!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

Morgen Caro..

... und ab auf's Bike nach FFM


----------



## ratte (10. September 2007)

Ächz, gähn, morgen zusammen.

Da hatte man gerade etwas Schlafdefizit abgebaut und dann kommt wieder so eine harmlose kleine ruhige Kaffeklatschtour mit anschließender Teerunde und schon ist alles wieder hinfällig. 

War wieder ein klasse Sonntag.

Muskelkater hab ich keinen, obwohl einige Herrschaften das Zwerchfell arg strapaziert haben. Wie war nochmal der Spruch mit dem Friedhof und den Würmern?


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen Caro..
> 
> ... und ab auf's Bike nach FFM



Morgen, Du hast Deinen doppelten Espresso bestimmt schon intus. Ich hol mir mal en Kaffee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Muskelkater hab ich keinen, obwohl einige Herrschaften das Zwerchfell arg strapaziert haben. Wie war nochmal der Spruch mit dem Friedhof und den Würmern?



   Der war verdammt gut.


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

Morgen Maggo


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der war verdammt gut.



erzähl ...


----------



## Marco-10R (10. September 2007)

Moin Caro!   

(und jetzt erzähl mir bloß nicht, dass ich nicht gemeint war)


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

Marco-10R schrieb:


> Moin Caro!
> 
> (und jetzt erzähl mir bloß nicht, dass ich nicht gemeint war)



Moin,

eigentlich ja nicht aber hier wird es eh nicht so genau genommen.


----------



## Maggo (10. September 2007)

guten morgen............an alle!!!!


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> erzähl ...



Der käme hier nicht so gut. Außerdem habe ich gerade in den Spiegel geschaut. Da macht er eher Angst.  
Wahltho hat den so trocken rübergebracht.....wir haben uns fast weggeworfen. 
 
Und ins off


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wie war nochmal der Spruch mit dem Friedhof und den Würmern?



"Wenn <X> am Friedhof vorbeigeh<Y>, binden sich die Würmer schon die Lätzchen vor."

Gestern abend konkret angebracht mit X = "wir" und Y = "en".


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

Morgen,

erinnert mich nächsten Sonntag doch bitte daran, dass ich  meinen Wecker wieder einstelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> erinnert mich nächsten Sonntag doch bitte daran, dass ich  meinen Wecker wieder einstelle...



Sorry, mir fiel aber gestern abend auch erst in letzter Minute ein, den Wecker wieder auf 06:45 Uhr vorzustellen


----------



## Alberto68 (10. September 2007)

MOIN.....

ich wirklich schon wieder montag ??

der sonntag geht mit euch immer so schnell um,  super runde gestern und das aprèbiken klasse, aber irgendwie bin ich noch total müde


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

@Lugga
Mußt Du heute wieder a*****?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich wirklich schon wieder montag ??



Tröste Dich, dafür ist bald schon wieder w/e


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Lugga
> Mußt Du heute wieder a*****?



Morgen,
ich a****** schon,
außerdem frier ich
und die Berge fehlen mir auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> außerdem frier ich



Na dann mach' Dir warme Gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Gruezi zäme : 

Und alles frisch in Hesse?

S.

PS: War ja letztens mal wieder in der Sonne http://gallery.mac.com/willibald/100026

Schon schön bei trockenen Bedingungen und 25 + Graden zu Radeln


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen,
> ich a****** schon,
> außerdem frier ich
> und die Berge fehlen mir auch



Ich auch, 
ich auch,
das glaub ich Dir.


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen,
> ich a****** schon,
> außerdem frier ich
> und die Berge fehlen mir auch


 
same to me  

Hoffe jedoch dein Urlaub war groooosssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtig


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann mach' Dir warme Gedanken



Die ersetzen nicht die Sonne in den Bergen...





mzaskar schrieb:


> same to me
> 
> Hoffe jedoch dein Urlaub war groooosssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtig




Er war groooosssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtig, Deiner auch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die ersetzen nicht die Sonne in den Bergen..



Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich am Freitag mit meiner Gattin zur GC Bikeweek Kombi am Lago Maggiore & im Luberon aufbreche


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich am Freitag mit meiner Gattin zur GC Bikeweek Kombi am Lago Maggiore & im Luberon aufbreche


 
Du Schuft ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die ersetzen nicht die Sonne in den Bergen...
> 
> 
> Er war groooosssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtig, Deiner auch?


 
Kann mich nicht beklagen, nur der Temperatur unterschied beim Fuss unter der Decke rausstrecken am Morgen brrrrrrfröstel ...... gestern noch 24° heute am Morgen 9° *fröstel*

@ caro
da halfen auch keine warme Gedanken


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich am Freitag mit meiner Gattin zur GC Bikeweek Kombi am Lago Maggiore & im Luberon aufbreche



Nehmt Ihr mich mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht beklagen, nur der Temperatur unterschied beim Fuss unter der Decke rausstrecken am Morgen brrrrrrfröstel ...... gestern noch 24° heute am Morgen 9° *fröstel*
> 
> @ caro
> da halfen auch keine warme Gedanken



Auf Deinen Bildern sind ja nur WABs zu sehen...


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Auf Deinen Bildern sind ja nur WABs zu sehen...


 
Naj die gibt es dort am meisten, sind jedoch auch recht nett da sehr zerfurcht, losser Sand, Geröll und schnell  
Mit den Singletrails ist es so eine Sache. Die Büsche haben sehr nette (wenn man darauf steht) Dornen und machen gerne löcher in Haut und Reifen. Auch enden sie sehr oft im nirgendwo. 
Man hat dort am ende des Sommers und bei Wind auch immer die Gefahr von Waldbränden, da fühle ich mich meist auf den Wegen woller als irgendwo im Unterholz mit platten Reifen. *fear*
Die WAB's sind meistens noch so wie eingezeichnet. Aber irgendwie machen diese (Feuer)strassen recht viel Laune ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

@wahltho

(heut hab ich richtig geschrieben  )

In deinem Avatar steht was von Hope, denke mal das bezieht sich auf eine Hope Bremse. Meine Formular schiesst mich an, daher bin ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen. Wie gehen den die Hope's so????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nehmt Ihr mich mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naj die gibt es dort am meisten, sind jedoch auch recht nett da sehr zerfurcht, losser Sand, Geröll und schnell
> Mit den Singletrails ist es so eine Sache. Die Büsche haben sehr nette (wenn man darauf steht) Dornen und machen gerne löcher in Haut und Reifen. Auch enden sie sehr oft im nirgendwo.
> Man hat dort am ende des Sommers und bei Wind auch immer die Gefahr von Waldbränden, da fühle ich mich meist auf den Wegen woller als irgendwo im Unterholz mit platten Reifen. *fear*
> Die WAB's sind meistens noch so wie eingezeichnet. Aber irgendwie machen diese (Feuer)strassen recht viel Laune ....




Wir hatten auch zwischendurch mal WABs, die haben allgemein auch gute Laune verbreitet. Ich hab aber vor WABs respekt. Das höhrt sich vielleicht doof an, ist aber wirklich so  

Hast de Dir die Bilder von uns angesehen? :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/19629
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/19641
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/19628


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir hatten auch zwischendurch mal WABs, die haben allgemein auch gute Laune verbreitet. Ich hab aber vor WABs respekt. Das höhrt sich vielleicht doof an, ist aber wirklich so
> 
> Hast de Dir die Bilder von uns angesehen? :
> 
> ...


 
schick , Bilder sind doch immer nett auch wenn man oft leider die Schwirigkeiten einer Passage nicht genau sehen kann. Mit den WAB's ist das immer so eine Sache, mal geht es gut und es läuft, an anderen Tagen jedoch möchte man am libsten mit Stützrädern runtereiern  .....
Wo wahrt ihr eigentlich gewesem im schönen Tirol (A).
In 2 Wochen plane ich, mi einem A-Kollegen ein WE in Grindelwald, hoffe mal das Wetter lässt auch noch etwas biken zu. Es soll ja quasi ein Bike Mekka sein


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schick , Bilder sind doch immer nett auch wenn man oft leider die Schwirigkeiten einer Passage nicht genau sehen kann. Mit den WAB's ist das immer so eine Sache, mal geht es gut und es läuft, an anderen Tagen jedoch möchte man am libsten mit Stützrädern runtereiern  .....
> Wo wahrt ihr eigentlich gewesem im schönen Tirol (A).
> In 2 Wochen plane ich, mi einem A-Kollegen ein WE in Grindelwald, hoffe mal das Wetter lässt auch noch etwas biken zu. Es soll ja quasi ein Bike Mekka sein




Wir waren nicht in Tirol (A), es war Tirol (I) oberhalb von Meran. Dort ist und war das Wetter besser. Wir ham die Wolken in (A) gesehen wenn wir über die Berge geschaut haben


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir waren nicht in Tirol (A), es war Tirol (I) oberhalb von Meran. Dort ist und war das Wetter besser. Wir ham die Wolken in (A) gesehen wenn wir über die Berge geschaut haben


 
War mir nicht mehr so ganz sicher, meinte aber du hättest Südtirol erwähnt. 
Wie ist es dort, habe noch eine Woche über die ich verbraten kann und wollte gerne nochmals im Oktober etwas Spass haben. 
Bin am ueberlegen: Südtirol, Tessin oder aber evtl. noch Oberitalien, Finale Ligure oder so .....


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War mir nicht mehr so ganz sicher, meinte aber du hättest Südtirol erwähnt.
> Wie ist es dort, habe noch eine Woche über die ich verbraten kann und wollte gerne nochmals im Oktober etwas Spass haben.
> Bin am ueberlegen: Südtirol, Tessin oder aber evtl. noch Oberitalien, Finale Ligure oder so .....




Allgemein wurde es für gut befunden. Wenn Du genauere Daten haben willst schick ich sie Dir gerne....


----------



## wondermike (10. September 2007)

Ächz....Stöhn...

Weiß jemand, wo man im Netz günstig ein paar neue Beine bestellen kann? Nach der Tour gestern kann ich die alten wegschmeißen.


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ächz....Stöhn...
> 
> Weiß jemand, wo man im Netz günstig ein paar neue Beine bestellen kann? Nach der Tour gestern kann ich die alten wegschmeißen.



Kann nur an Deiner langen GA-Einheit vom Samstag liegen! 

Ich spüre meine Beinmuskulatur auch ein wenig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. September 2007)

ihr solltet vielleicht das aprés-bike reduzieren  
net, dass der markt noch mit ausgedienten bein-paaren überschwemmt wird


----------



## Alberto68 (10. September 2007)

so oft wie der Fux immer auf das aprés-bike anspielt, glaube ich er wäre gerne dabei gewesen


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so oft wie der Fux immer auf das aprés-bike anspielt, glaube ich er wäre gerne dabei gewesen



ich wäre doch schon froh, wenn ich zum biken an sich kommen würde


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so oft wie der Fux immer auf das aprés-bike anspielt, glaube ich er wäre gerne dabei gewesen



möchte ich wetten!   War aber auch ausgesprochen nett, super lustig, ...


----------



## Alberto68 (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> möchte ich wetten!   War aber auch ausgesprochen nett, super lustig, ...



und anstrengend

werde nach her mir erst mal eion neues schaltwerk kaufen, das das labber ding vom rad kommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War aber auch ausgesprochen nett, super lustig, ...



Echt super lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. September 2007)

schade ...


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> und anstrengend


Ja... Ich hoffe, dass ich mich hier heute Abend früh genug loseisen kann!


Alberto68 schrieb:


> werde nach her mir erst mal eion neues schaltwerk kaufen, das das labber ding vom rad kommt


Mach das, damit Du Dienstag wieder dabei bist!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade ...



Ne, ganz und gar nicht schade


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Warnung

Mal kurz in die Runde, bin irgendwann (um den 20 Okt) in Frankfurt, würde mich dann gerne mal auf eine Runde mitfahren einladen. 
Bin jedoch eher gemütlich Fahrer und möchte kein blaues Band auf den Feldberg gewinnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

... ganz im Gegenteil


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warnung
> 
> Mal kurz in die Runde, bin irgendwann (um den 20 Okt) in Frankfurt, würde mich dann gerne mal auf eine Runde mitfahren einladen.
> Bin jedoch eher gemütlich Fahrer und möchte kein blaues Band auf den Feldberg gewinnen.


Steht schon im Kalender.


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Steht schon im Kalender.



stimmt, der 20.10. ist erstaunlicherweise auch in meinem kalender zu finden


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt, der 20.10. ist erstaunlicherweise auch in meinem kalender zu finden



Da hamm wer wohl denselben.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warnung
> 
> Mal kurz in die Runde, bin irgendwann (um den 20 Okt) in Frankfurt, würde mich dann gerne mal auf eine Runde mitfahren einladen.
> Bin jedoch eher gemütlich Fahrer und möchte kein blaues Band auf den Feldberg gewinnen.



Das wird lustig...


----------



## wondermike (10. September 2007)

Kein Witz: heute Nacht hatte ich einen Alptraum, dass mich beim Biken einer von der Seite umsäbelt. Interessanterweise war es der Peter, obwohl der Gerd mich gestern ständig von allen Seiten geschnitten hat. Könnte man jetzt bestimmt tiefen-(bzw. küchen-)psychologisch auf das Schönste ausdeuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das wird lustig...


 
Ohjeeh ..... Bring auch Schweizer Schokki mit für den der mich schiebt


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warnung
> 
> Mal kurz in die Runde, bin irgendwann (um den 20 Okt) in Frankfurt, würde mich dann gerne mal auf eine Runde mitfahren einladen.
> Bin jedoch eher gemütlich Fahrer und möchte kein blaues Band auf den Feldberg gewinnen.



An den Kommentaren merkst Du schon, dass wir gerne plauschen!  Und das nicht nur hier im Forum, sondern "manchmal" auch auf dem Bike. Ich empfehle Dir außer dem Bike, auch noch ein ein Paar Oropax mit zu nehmen!  Was ich eigentlich damit ausdrücken möchte? Naja, dass wir unsere Geschwindigkeit nach dem Langsamsten richten. 

Bist Du nur den Samstag, oder auch den folgenden Sonntag hier?


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Kein Witz: heute Nacht hatte ich einen Alptraum, dass mich beim Biken einer von der Seite umsäbelt. Interessanterweise war es der Peter, obwohl der Gerd mich gestern ständig von allen Seiten geschnitten hat. Könnte man jetzt bestimmt tiefen-(bzw. küchen-)psychologisch auf das Schönste ausdeuten.


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da hamm wer wohl denselben.



krass  

noch ein test zur sicherheit : was steht bei dir am 25.12.07 drin


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ohjeeh ..... Bring auch Schweizer Schokki mit für den der mich schiebt



Ich bestelle hiermit schon mal offiziell Trüffel vom Sprüngli!!!


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> An den Kommentaren merkst Du schon, dass wir gerne plauschen!  Und das nicht nur hier im Forum, sondern "manchmal" auch auf dem Bike. Ich empfehle Dir außer dem Bike, auch noch ein ein Paar Oropax mit zu nehmen!  Was ich eigentlich damit ausdrücken möchte? Naja, dass wir unsere Geschwindigkeit nach dem Langsamsten richten.
> 
> Bist Du nur den Samstag, oder auch den folgenden Sonntag hier?


 
Werde wohl Freitags anreisen und das WE bleiben denke mal bis so Mittwoch oder so. Mein Radl muss nochmal zum Ex-Velohändler meines Vertrauens  
Naja und dann noch mal meine Eltern besuchen und evtl noch ne Freundin in Osnabrück. Aber frag jetzt bloss nich wie ichdas alles unter einen Hut bringen möchte  Cut a long story short, ich bin aufjedenfall Sa und So in Frankfurt, das We darauf im Saarland und dann könnte ich auch mal interesse an KH haben ...... aber siehe oben ....


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Similarities Between Biking and S**:
> It's easy to make mistakes when mounting under the influence of alcohol.



Hab übrigens im Urlaub versucht unter Einfluß von Jagertee zu fahren, es war der Tag an dem es geschneit hat. Anschließend ging es noch weiter bergauf. Ich werd das hier nicht weiter vertiefen...  




...beim boarden is es besser


----------



## Alberto68 (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mach das, damit Du Dienstag wieder dabei bist!



DI bin ich eher nicht dabei ....hab da schon was anderes vor LEIDER


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2007)

schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> DI bin ich eher nicht dabei ....hab da schon was anderes vor LEIDER



Ja, ja, gib doch zu: Du brauchst den Dienstag noch als Erholung vom Sonntag!  

Schade! Dann aber Do., oder So., oder so.


----------



## Alberto68 (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ja, gib doch zu: Du brauchst den Dienstag noch als Erholung vom Sonntag!
> 
> Schade! Dann aber Do., oder So., oder so.



so wie ich mich grade fühle ...ja könnte sein 

aber spätestens SO bin ich wieder dabei ...bis dahin können wir uns ja aschon mal überlegen wo wir da hinfahren, wahltho ist ja nicht da.

hoffentlich iss bald feierabend


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ohjeeh ..... Bring auch Schweizer Schokki mit für den der mich schiebt


Alles paletti



wissefux schrieb:


> krass
> 
> noch ein test zur sicherheit : was steht bei dir am 25.12.07 drin


warte ich schau schnell nach........

............Weihnachten


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> warte ich schau schnell nach........
> 
> ............Weihnachten



das gibts ja gar net   die caro und isch habbe de gleiche kalenner   
oder gar denselben


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das gibts ja gar net   die caro und isch habbe de gleiche kalenner
> oder gar denselben



Du isch glaub des iss dann de selbe.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. September 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Ei gude Kresi. 
Wie schläft 's sich denn im neuen Bett?
*ganzneidischbin*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. September 2007)

Gut Gut  son WE is nur viel zu kurz, vor allem wenn man 6 Tage die Woche früh aufsteht


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> oder gar denselben





caroka schrieb:


> Du isch glaub des iss dann de selbe.



Wieso postet ihr, wenn ihr nebeneinander sitzt?  Nebeneinader müßt ihr sitzen, sonst würde das ja nicht mit demselben Kalender funktionieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, dass wir unsere Geschwindigkeit nach dem Langsamsten richten.



Das stimmt 

Gelegentlich muss man zwar mal etwas zur Ordnung rufen, aber im Allgemeinen klappt das schon ganz gut


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...
> aber spätestens SO bin ich wieder dabei ...bis dahin können wir uns ja aschon mal überlegen wo wir da hinfahren, wahltho ist ja nicht da.
> ...



jedenfalls wird da der Kocherfels dabei sein!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso postet ihr, wenn ihr nebeneinander sitzt?  Nebeneinader müßt ihr sitzen, sonst würde das ja nicht mit demselben Kalender funktionieren.



*Klugscheißmode*

soweit ich weiß gibts den Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen "das gleiche" und "das selbe" nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Kein Witz: heute Nacht hatte ich einen Alptraum, dass mich beim Biken einer von der Seite umsäbelt...



Lustig, ich hab' auch irgendwas von einer Tour mit Euch geträumt


----------



## wissefux (10. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *Klugscheißmode*
> 
> soweit ich weiß gibts den Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen "das gleiche" und "das selbe" nicht mehr



isch scheiß auf dieh reschtschreibrefohrm mit sämmthlischen auswirgungen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Gude Crazy, wie hüpft/hüpfen das/die Häschen denn so?


----------



## Alberto68 (10. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das stimmt
> 
> Gelegentlich muss man zwar mal etwas zur Ordnung rufen, aber im Allgemeinen klappt das schon ganz gut



ja ja is ok  ... ich habs ja dann auch gestern noch gerlernt und bin dann auch nicht mehr vorne gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gude Crazy, wie hüpft/hüpfen das/die Häschen denn so?



gude wahltho,

das ist mMn nicht unbedingt Thema fürs öffentliche MTB Forum...


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ja ja is ok  ... ich habs ja dann auch gestern noch gerlernt und bin dann auch nicht mehr vorne gefahren


 
Wir können ja einführen, dass die welche schneller fahren wollen nur mit einem Bein fahren   Dann sind wenigstens alle gleich müd


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gude wahltho,
> 
> das ist mMn nicht unbedingt Thema fürs öffentliche MTB Forum...



doch, doch, doch!


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *Klugscheißmode*
> 
> soweit ich weiß gibts den Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen "das gleiche" und "das selbe" nicht mehr



Ja, für die jungen Leute, die sich solche Unterschiede nicht mehr merken können, ist das vereinfacht worden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

ich hab' für morgen abend mal den LMB-Eintrag gemacht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5117

Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich erst ab Gundelhardt dabei sein, weil ich morgen mit dem Auto zur A***** muss.


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

11:0


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> 11:0


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> 11:0



 Die D-Frauen in China?!


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ich hab' für morgen abend mal den LMB-Eintrag gemacht.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5117
> 
> Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich erst ab Gundelhardt dabei sein, weil ich morgen mit dem Auto zur A***** muss.



ändere es mal in morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ich hab' für morgen abend mal den LMB-Eintrag gemacht.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5117
> 
> Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich erst ab Gundelhardt dabei sein, weil ich morgen mit dem Auto zur A***** muss.



morgen wird bei mir spät......sagt dem uwe und seiner frau bitte mal dass ich die lampe die sie uns geliehen haben nicht vergessen habe. iss mir peinlich....


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die D-Frauen in China?!



Wow!


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wow!



Gestern, oder heute Morgen hieß es noch, dass die Hälfte der Mannschaft Magenprobleme hätte...


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>



Wir haben die Argentinier weggeputzt.


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen wird bei mir spät......sagt dem uwe und seiner frau bitte mal dass ich die lampe die sie uns geliehen haben nicht vergessen habe. iss mir peinlich....



jetzt fragt sich der Lugga gerade: Welche Lampe?


----------



## Maggo (10. September 2007)

ich habe mir von cynthia eine kopflampe ausgeliehen um heil daheim anzukommen. das war vor zwei drei wochen und langsam sollte das teil mal zurück....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

@Maggo

Schau mal in Dein E-Mail Postfach. SM ging nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ändere es mal in morgen...



Wieso, steht doch auf morgen 

Flöt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

FRA meldet Regen...

... ich fürchte heute gibt es nur die Pflicht, also direkt heimwärts


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> FRA meldet Regen...
> 
> ... ich fürchte heute gibt es nur die Pflicht, also direkt heimwärts



das war heute Morgen schon so richtig kühl.  Regen heute Abend, würde den Tag entsprechend abrunden... 

EDIT: bei mir steht nach gestern eh nichts anderes, als die Pflicht an!


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Maggo
> 
> Schau mal in Dein E-Mail Postfach. SM ging nicht.



 ich konnte SMen.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. September 2007)

gude ihrs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude ihrs



Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude ihrs



Ei, regnets auch bei Dir in der Gegend?


----------



## habkeinnick (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei, regnets auch bei Dir in der Gegend?



jo, doofes wetter...ich wäre gerne noch mal ne runde in ST - auf dem 2er oder so *träum* 

mittlerweile sind meine arme auch wieder in ordnung. 

ach hab ich schon gesagt das ich nen neuen laufradsatz brauche?


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> ach hab ich schon gesagt das ich nen neuen laufradsatz brauche?



was genau ist denn mit Deinem alten passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (10. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ächz....Stöhn...
> 
> Weiß jemand, wo man im Netz günstig ein paar neue Beine bestellen kann? Nach der Tour gestern kann ich die alten wegschmeißen.



erst mal hallo
des mit den beinen...
wie ich gestern schion losgefahren bin war da schon son komisches gefühl... irgent eins was ich das letzte mal nicht hatte.....
aber heut merk ich schon das ich was gefahren bin  
hält sich aber noch in grenzen


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. September 2007)

was ich grad mal so richtig spüre sind meine beiden Kniee  
so mit kurzen hosen beim vollyball aufm hallenboden aufn knien rumrutschen

dat tut net so unbedingt gut


----------



## habkeinnick (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was genau ist denn mit Deinem alten passiert?



ach das hinterrad ist ziemlich hinüber. einzelne speichen sind super locker können aber laut werkstatt nicht festgezogen werden, weil sonst 8er drin  ...naja muss
halt doch bald was stabileres bei...


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach das hinterrad ist ziemlich hinüber. einzelne speichen sind super locker können aber laut werkstatt nicht festgezogen werden, weil sonst 8er drin  ...naja muss
> halt doch bald was stabileres bei...



stabiler?? 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2625/mavic_deetraks.html?


----------



## habkeinnick (10. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> stabiler??
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2625/mavic_deetraks.html?



ich sagte stabiler  habe mir sagen lassen das es bei mir panzer wohl nur eine einigermaßen bezahlbare felge gibt -> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k448/a690/deemax_ust.html


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich sagte stabiler  habe mir sagen lassen das es bei mir panzer wohl nur eine einigermaßen bezahlbare felge gibt -> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k448/a690/deemax_ust.html



die hab ich doch gesucht!! 
hab se aber net gefunden hab ich halt mal die gepostet
aber bezahlbar      ??


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich sagte stabiler  habe mir sagen lassen das es bei mir panzer wohl nur eine einigermaßen bezahlbare felge gibt -> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k448/a690/deemax_ust.html



ha, ha, ha, Du willst die doch nur wegen der Farbe!!!


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die hab ich doch gesucht!!
> hab se aber net gefunden hab ich halt mal die gepostet
> aber bezahlbar      ??



alle paar Steine neue zu brauchen, ist teurer.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. September 2007)

oh man das sind für mich ganz andere dimensionen *umfall*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ha, ha, ha, Du willst die doch nur wegen der Farbe!!!




nee eigentlich wollte ich die ganze zeit braune spank subrosa - aber die sollen nicht so gut halten und die garantie von mavic wäre wohl der hammer...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee eigentlich wollte ich die ganze zeit braune spank subrosa - aber die sollen nicht so gut halten und die garantie von mavic wäre wohl der hammer...



aber Du hast doch gar keinen cross country renner


----------



## habkeinnick (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber Du hast doch gar keinen cross country renner



?? du sprichst in rätseln


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ?? du sprichst in rätseln



schließe mich an


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee eigentlich wollte ich die ganze zeit braune spank subrosa - aber die sollen nicht so gut halten und die garantie von mavic wäre wohl der hammer...



Ich hatte gestern mal wieder ein aha-Erlebnis, als sich ein Ast doppelter Daumenstärke in mein Hinterrad verirrte, das Rad blockierte, hinterher aber nichts zu sehen war!  => Ich bin mit meinem neuen LRS immer noch sehr zufrieden!  Allerdings habe ich auch nicht ganz Dein Gewicht und mache auch nicht so einen Blödsinn.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern mal wieder ein aha-Erlebnis, als sich ein Ast doppelter Daumenstärke in mein Hinterrad verirrte, das Rad blockierte, hinterher aber nichts zu sehen war!  => Ich bin mit meinem neuen LRS immer noch sehr zufrieden!  Allerdings habe ich auch nicht ganz Dein Gewicht und mache auch nicht so einen Blödsinn.



NEEIIIN
GErd macht kein blödsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ?? du sprichst in rätseln



Hab die Anzeige nochmal rauskopiert:

Der bombensichere Laufradsatz für die Downhillsüchtigen !!! BIKE Test 07/2003: SEHR GUT !!!

*Ausschließlich an Cross-Country-Racing-Mountainbikes mit Scheibenbremsen zu verwenden !!!*Gewicht (ohne Schnellspanner): vorne 1119 g, hinten 1328 g 
Gerade, runde Edelstahlspeichen 2,3-2,0 mm doppel-dickend mit selbstsichernden Speichenippeln und Spezial-Speichenösen
Vorderrad dreifach gekreuzt eingespeicht, Hinterrad dreifach gekreuzt eingespeicht
Für Reifenbreiten von 2,0 bis 2,8 Zoll
Mavic empfiehlt die Einhaltung des Gesamtgewichts von Fahrer und seiner Ausrüstung (ohne Fahrrad): 115kg !!! 

Modelljahr: 2007


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab die Anzeige nochmal rauskopiert:
> 
> Der bombensichere Laufradsatz für die Downhillsüchtigen !!! BIKE Test 07/2003: SEHR GUT !!!
> 
> ...



und die 115 kg sind auch so ne Sache


----------



## habkeinnick (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und die 115 kg sind auch so ne Sache



das haste wohl recht...aber ist ja wieder in arbeit 

@gerd - ich und blödsinn? nein, niemals nicht. bin viel zu unsportlich zum blödsinn machen...bin quasi ein bergabbremser


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich und blödsinn? nein, niemals nicht. bin viel zu unsportlich zum blödsinn machen...bin quasi ein bergabbremser



Lügner, in ST hast de geprahlt das Du nicht gebremst hat....


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> NEEIIIN
> GErd macht kein blödsinn


nicht *so* einen Blödsin. 


habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> @gerd - ich und blödsinn? nein, niemals nicht. bin viel zu unsportlich zum blödsinn machen...bin quasi ein bergabbremser


ja nee, schon klar!


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lügner, in ST hast de geprahlt das Du nicht gebremst hat....


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

Hier scheint gerade die Sonne! Wieso sitze ich nicht auf dem Rad und fahre Richtung Badewanne???


----------



## Maggo (10. September 2007)

das licht draussen ist der hammer, wieso sitze ich nicht völlisch reläggst aufm alten, den sattel schon unten die jacke schon an und dann runter????.............................mit euch allen???


----------



## Maggo (10. September 2007)

i want to go to riu.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier scheint gerade die Sonne! Wieso sitze ich nicht auf dem Rad und fahre Richtung Badewanne???



ich nehme an, da du ar****** musst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lügner, in ST hast de geprahlt das Du nicht gebremst hat....



aber nur wenn entweder meine arme nicht mehr wollten oder du gerufen hast DOWNHILL


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich nehme an, da du ar****** musst



Traraa, pünktlich zum Sonne weg, habe ich fertig...


----------



## wondermike (10. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das licht draussen ist der hammer, wieso sitze ich nicht völlisch reläggst aufm alten, den sattel schon unten die jacke schon an und dann runter????.............................mit euch allen???



Tja, wie heißt es so schön: das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.


----------



## fUEL (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und die 115 kg sind auch so ne Sache


 
Hi zusamme also auf der Rapage gibt es Leute die 20 m Sprünge mit der Felge machen und die sieht auf nem Bike ungefähr so aus und hält wirklich. 











.........und mit gelben Felgen scheint auf dem trail immer die sonne ...........


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi zusamme also auf der Rapage gibt es Leute die 20 m Sprünge mit der Felge machen und die sieht auf nem Bike ungefähr so aus und hält wirklich.
> _bild_
> .........und mit gelben Felgen scheint auf dem trail immer die sonne ...........



Ist das Deins? Sieht geil aus!


----------



## fUEL (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber Du hast doch gar keinen cross country renner


Ich hab nen schönen  neuen Trail  gefunden. 

Zeig ich Dir mal - Gardasee light im Taunusrand nur 80 hm  runter, aber vom Feinsten.

Kili und ich haben den am Sonntag gleich mehrmals...........  
Kann den jetzt morgens in meiner Runde integrieren.   naja is ja weit weg von mtk aber so hat des auch seine Vorteile


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

So, Licht am Rad, umgezogen und nicht wirklich bereit für nochmal `ne knappe Stunde auf`s Rad...


----------



## fUEL (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist das Deins? Sieht geil aus!


 war mein erstes rocky


----------



## Maggo (10. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> naja is ja weit weg von mtk aber so hat des auch seine Vorteile



 hat nicht neulich wer gesagt, es solle nicht in rätseln gesprochen werden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Ei gudde, 

so fertich mit a**** und mit lecker fleisch grillen, jetzt noch ein Espresso und ein Grappa und die Sonne scheint wieder  
Morche gehts auch wieder aufs Velo wie man das hier so nennt.

@ Lugga netter Bericht für die Freeridefraktion

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?doc...63787&hl=en-CA

zufinden im Singletrailfred


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,


Maggo schrieb:


> .............................mit euch allen???


 so seh ichs auch (wenn ich nur Zeit hätte).

Unter der Woche wird's nix mit mir.... Monatsabschluß, eine wichtige (tageslange) Sitzung und drei Geburtstage diese Woche (der erste morgen) in der Familie ... .

Allenfalls am Samstag nachmittag bis 17:00 oder Sonntag morgen (so ab 08:00 bis 12:00) wäre vllt. was machbar; wobei ich den Altkönig und den Weg am Hubbel vorbei bevorzugen würde (wobei es mir nicht um den Hubbel als solchen geht).
Schaun mer mal ...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Lugga netter Bericht für die Freeridefraktion
> 
> http://video.google.ca/videoplay?doc...63787&hl=en-CA
> 
> zufinden im Singletrailfred



Der Link funkst net!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber nur wenn entweder meine arme nicht mehr wollten oder du gerufen hast DOWNHILL



*ICH* soll Downhill gerufen haben, da weis ich nichts von


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich hab nen schönen  neuen Trail  gefunden.
> 
> Zeig ich Dir mal - Gardasee light im Taunusrand nur 80 hm  runter, aber vom Feinsten.
> 
> ...


Erst nass machen und dann herrlich ungongred ... ich kann Maggo nur zustimmen


----------



## wondermike (10. September 2007)

Sachen gibt's. Bestimmt kennt Ihr das hier alle schon ewig und nur ich weiß wieder von nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. September 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi zusamme also auf der Rapage gibt es Leute die 20 m Sprünge mit der Felge machen und die sieht auf nem Bike ungefähr so aus und hält wirklich.




Den neuen Trail zeigst Du mir hoffentlich bald, beim 20m Sprung nehm ich aber den Chickenway


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

So bin zurück, konnte es natürlich nicht lassen und habe doch noch eine volle Runde über den Staufen mit Mannstein-Trail und Spitzkehren gedreht. War alles feucht aber fahrbar. Hab' auf dem Mannstrein-Trail im Auslauf quergestanden 

Zum Schluss war es stockefinster, hatte aber keinen Bock auf den letzten Metern noch das Licht dranzumachen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so seh ichs auch (wenn ich nur Zeit hätte).
> 
> ...



So. wär ich evtl dabei, wenn dann aber ganz früh, oder halt noch früher und Frühstück zum Sonnenaufgang aufm Alden


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Link funkst net!



Bin aber auch ein blödi ... bin ja auch fast blond  

versuchs mal

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=1220916254177863787&hl=en-CA


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin aber auch ein blödi ... bin ja auch fast blond
> 
> versuchs mal
> 
> http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=1220916254177863787&hl=en-CA



jetzt funkst! un des is genau des was mit spaßmacht....goil


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jetzt funkst! un des is genau des was mit spaßmacht....goil



Dann musst du mal Schweiz buchen


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann musst du mal Schweiz buchen



und Du zeigst mir all die schönen Tracks


----------



## Maggo (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin aber auch ein blödi ... bin ja auch fast blond
> 
> versuchs mal
> 
> http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=1220916254177863787&hl=en-CA



ich kanns net sehn, die server hier sinn ar***langsam.


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und Du zeigst mir all die schönen Tracks



Bin selbst noch Sucher aber ein paar kenn ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kanns net sehn, die server hier sinn ar***langsam.



sei froh, Du könntest Dich net mehr uff die a**** konzentrieren...


Ich will Freeriden und endlich mal wieder Downhill schreien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












....es fehlt mir schon arg, ich bin direkt süchtig geworden.


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann musst du mal Schweiz buchen


hmmmmmm.... hab da gute Erinnerungen. In der Jungfrau-Region hab ich Skifahr'n gelernt und war dort dank meiner bergbegeisterten Parentalgeneration 2 x im Winter und 2 x im Sommer dort (Lauterbrunnental).
Und es sind von hier aus "nur" 500 km hin ...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin selbst noch Sucher aber ein paar kenn ich schon



da wir nicht alle auf einmal abreiten können reicht das ja erstmal...


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> hmmmmmm.... hab da gute Erinnerungen. In der Jungfrau-Region hab ich Skifahr'n gelernt und war dort dank meiner bergbegeisterten Parentalgeneration 2 x im Winter und 2 x im Sommer dort (Lauterbrunnental).
> Und es sind von hier aus "nur" 500 km hin ...



habe vor nach Grindelwald zu gehen und gehört man kann auf der kleinen Scheidegg ganz vorzüglich wohnen mit Freeride Abfahrt zum Morgen inclusive


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So. wär ich evtl dabei, wenn dann aber ganz früh, oder halt noch früher und Frühstück zum Sonnenaufgang aufm Alden


Das wär was , ne Tupperschüssel mit Schokomüsli und nen halben Liter Milch ließe sich auch im Rücksack tragen .... es soll zum Sonntag hin auch immer schöner werden .... ich fass das mal ins Auge.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> hmmmmmm.... hab da gute Erinnerungen. In der Jungfrau-Region hab ich Skifahr'n gelernt und war dort dank meiner bergbegeisterten Parentalgeneration 2 x im Winter und 2 x im Sommer dort (Lauterbrunnental).
> Und es sind von hier aus "nur" 500 km hin ...



Zilli kommt bestimmt auch mit in die CH


Zilli fehlt Dir auch was???? Das Adrenalin, die Schweißausbrüche, die Schmerzen und die abendliche DIskusion welches der beste Trail war???


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Das wär was , ne Tupperschüssel mit Schokomüsli und nen halben Liter Milch ließe sich auch im Rücksack tragen .... es soll zum Sonntag hin auch immer schöner werden .... ich fass das mal ins Auge.



Wann ist Sonnenaufgang?


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> habe vor nach Grindelwald zu gehen und gehört man kann auf der kleinen Scheidegg ganz vorzüglich wohnen mit Freeride Abfahrt zum Morgen inclusive


... vor Allem kann man da mit der Jungfraubahn wieder hoch fahren *verwöhntesweicheiich*


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... vor Allem kann man da mit der Jungfraubahn wieder hoch fahren *verwöhntesweicheiich*



da fällt mir ein das es auf im Taunus keine Seilbahn gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *ICH* soll Downhill gerufen haben, da weis ich nichts von



genau DU - und ab den karrenweg runter


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

Hast de eigentlich die Flasche gefunden, bin gerade dabei eine zu vernichten


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... vor Allem kann man da mit der Jungfraubahn wieder hoch fahren *verwöhntesweicheiich*



manchmal bin ich das gerne  

Bin ja nicht blond .... oder doch


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> godo DU - und ab den karrenweg runter










Grins ich jetzt wegen dem guden roten oder wesche der Erinnerung


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Zilli kommt bestimmt auch mit in die CH
> Zilli fehlt Dir auch was???? Das Adrenalin, die Schweißausbrüche, die Schmerzen und die abendliche Diskussion welcher der beste war???


Irgendwie bin ich verspannt, mir fehlen die Schüttelstrecken ...
.... und ich hab schon ein mulmiges Gefühl, ohne Protektoren die Treppe in der Firma abwärts zu gehen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich verspannt, mir fehlen die Schüttelstrecken ...
> .... und ich hab schon ein mulmiges Gefühl, ohne Protektoren die Treppe in der Firma abwärts zu gehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich verspannt, mir fehlen die Schüttelstrecken ...
> .... und ich hab schon ein mulmiges Gefühl, ohne Protektoren die Treppe in der Firma abwärts zu gehen ...



Ich hab da auch eine Verspannung im Rücken ...... Die WAB´s in Frankreich haben wohl nicht genug geschüttelt   

Ich will auch so schöne Smileys *hummpf*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> .... und ich hab schon ein mulmiges Gefühl, ohne Protektoren die Treppe in der Firma abwärts zu gehen ...



klingt beängstigend 

was habt ihr denn für Treppen bei euch


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hast de eigentlich die Flasche gefunden, bin gerade dabei eine zu vernichten


Jo, hab ich (und noch nicht geöffnet)


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich (und noch nicht geöffnet)



Las se Dir schmecken  Hast de Dir verdient


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich (und noch nicht geöffnet)



Doch nicht etwa Alk****


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> klingt beängstigend
> was habt ihr denn für Treppen bei euch


Eben stand da noch was, auf das ich antworten will: ich bin morgen ab 17:00 Richtung Weilrod unterwegs; da würd ich Dir die Protektoren gern vorbei bringen bzw. die "Nutzungsentschädigung" klären . Würde das bei Dir passen ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. September 2007)

ich bin morgen bei meinem Vater (Idstein) zum essen geladen, kA wann ich da zuhause bin (am besten morgen ganz konkret über Handy)

so, ich geh mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so, ich geh mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leutz



a guds Nächtle


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

Für morgen hat sich ein Freerider aus Baden-Baden angemeldet.


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für morgen hat sich ein Freerider aus Baden-Baden angemeldet.



Die kennen halt keine Grenzen diese Freerider ..... deswegen ja Free oder versteh ich da etwas falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die kennen halt keine Grenzen diese Freerider ..... deswegen ja Free oder versteh ich da etwas falsch



Nein, nein, so wird es sein!


----------



## ratte (10. September 2007)

Der hat da auch CC im Profil stehen, das könnte gerade noch gut gehen. 
Bergrunter sieht unsereins dann aber wohl nur noch die Rücklichter.


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So. wär ich evtl dabei, wenn dann aber ganz früh, oder halt noch früher und Frühstück zum Sonnenaufgang aufm Alden





Zilli schrieb:


> Das wär was , ne Tupperschüssel mit Schokomüsli und nen halben Liter Milch ließe sich auch im Rücksack tragen .... es soll zum Sonntag hin auch immer schöner werden .... ich fass das mal ins Auge.


Da wär ich ja gern dabei. Aber das bekomme ich nicht geregelt. 



Zilli schrieb:


> .........
> .... und ich hab schon ein mulmiges Gefühl, ohne Protektoren die Treppe in der Firma abwärts zu gehen ...


----------



## ratte (10. September 2007)

Hey caro,
morgen dabei?

Ansonsten noch ein angenehmes Plauschen Euch allen. Gute Nacht.


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für morgen hat sich ein Freerider aus Baden-Baden angemeldet.



Vllt. hat er sich nur verklickt. Ist mir auch schon passiert.


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wann ist Sonnenaufgang?


Heut war in Kriftel um 6:53 Sonnenaufgang; ich schätze am Sonntag ein bischen später (kürzere Tage kommen), aber auch wieder früher, weil Altkönig  weiter im Osten liegt als Kriftel; also ich würde für Sonntag ungefähr 6:53 Uhr schätzen *klugschwätzmodusaus*


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

hab mal die Sonnenbilder kompletiert

http://gallery.mac.com/willibald#100031

will wieder wech *schluchz*


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für morgen hat sich ein Freerider aus Baden-Baden angemeldet.


Der wird Dir dann erklären, daß er alles kann außer Hochdeutsch


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hey caro,
> morgen dabei?
> 
> Ansonsten noch ein angenehmes Plauschen Euch allen. Gute Nacht.



Ich versuche es. Entscheide es spontan. Aprèbike wird aber nix.  
Gutes Nächtle wünsch ich Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (10. September 2007)

Database Error fertig


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Heut war in Kriftel um 6:53 Sonnenaufgang; ich schätze am Sonntag ein bischen später (kürzere Tage kommen), aber auch wieder früher, weil Altkönig  weiter im Osten liegt als Kriftel; also ich würde für Sonntag ungefähr 6:53 Uhr schätzen *klugschwätzmodusaus*



Dann müssen wir spätestens um 6:45 aufem Alden sein, der Tisch will ja noch gedeckt werden


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Database Error fertig



Den hat ich auch grad


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Der wird Dir dann erklären, daß er alles kann außer Hochdeutsch



Paßt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für morgen hat sich ein Freerider aus Baden-Baden angemeldet.



Ich komm' ja morgen auch mit dem FR, passt also  

FR is best f**k the rest - Sch**ss CC-Gurken


----------



## Maggo (10. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir spätestens um 6:45 aufem Alden sein, der Tisch will ja noch gedeckt werden



wenn das wirklich konkret wird könnte ich evtl dazustoßen. ich kann allerdings nicht brunchen sondern höchstens ne kleinigkeit mitnaschen und dann nach kalbach fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

so jetzt ist es Zeit gudds Nächtle und plauscht noch schön


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich komm' ja morgen auch mit dem FR, passt also
> 
> FR is best f**k the rest - Sch**ss CC-Gurken


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn das wirklich konkret wird könnte ich evtl dazustoßen. ich kann allerdings nicht brunchen sondern höchstens ne kleinigkeit mitnaschen und dann nach kalbach fahren.


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich bin morgen bei meinem Vater (Idstein) zum essen geladen, kA wann ich da zuhause bin (am besten morgen ganz konkret über Handy)
> 
> so, ich geh mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


Idstein wäre sogar noch besser; wir telefonieren zu gegebener Zeit 

(tse tse tse, der erinnert sich tatsächlich  und will die auch noch wiederhaben )


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so jetzt ist es Zeit gudds Nächtle und plauscht noch schön



Wein is leer, da geh ich auch...


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2007)

einen hab ich noch  
mal ein bisschen den Neid wecken für den Winter und den nächsten Sommer

http://www.meilenweiss.com/

*duckundwech*


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> (tse tse tse, der erinnert sich tatsächlich  und will die auch noch wiederhaben )



Das Leben ist ja auch kein Ponyhof.


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn das wirklich konkret wird könnte ich evtl dazustoßen. ich kann allerdings nicht brunchen sondern höchstens ne kleinigkeit mitnaschen und dann nach kalbach fahren.



(bis auf den Afterbrunch; wohl wg. IAA, Du armer Kärl)


Gute N8 @all


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

Ich mach mich auch in die Heia. 
GN8 *für alle*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Leben ist ja auch kein Ponyhof.



... es sei denn man ist ein Pony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich mach mich auch in die Heia.
> GN8 *für alle*



GN8 Caro


----------



## Zilli (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Leben ist ja auch kein Ponyhof.


Braucht man auf'm Pony auch Protektoren ? (immerhin würde der bergauf von alleine laufen )


Nacht jez aber !


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

Dann auch mal von mir ein gutes Nächtle für die ganzen Frühschläfer!


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... es sei denn man ist ein Pony



Ich bin keins.


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann auch mal von mir ein gutes Nächtle für die ganzen Frühschläfer!



Der muss noch sein:


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin keins.



Dabei wäre ich so gern mal auf einem Pony...


----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der muss noch sein:



Und der auch noch:


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der muss noch sein:


----------



## fUEL (10. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hat nicht neulich wer gesagt, es solle nicht in rätseln gesprochen werden???


 

gugg doch mal uff euer nummerschilder da steht mtk, oder??

Sorry wenn das nicht klar war  


Den Trail kann ich Euch nicht nach mtk tragen, tut mir leid.

..........hier ist einiges ziemlich cool an Trails, bisschen was hat der uwe schon gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dabei wäre ich so gern mal auf einem Pony...



   Immer dieses verquere denken.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn das wirklich konkret wird könnte ich evtl dazustoßen. ich kann allerdings nicht brunchen sondern höchstens ne kleinigkeit mitnaschen und dann nach kalbach fahren.



puh, wenn wir uns da treffen wollen muss ich ja um 5 uhr aufstehen so lahm wie ich zur zeit bin  

und wer fährt mich dann von der HM zum SP?


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh, wenn wir uns da treffen wollen muss ich ja um 5 uhr aufstehen so lahm wie ich zur zeit bin
> 
> und wer fährt mich dann von der HM zum SP?



 Du würdest Sonntag wirklich sooooo früh aufstehen???


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Immer dieses verquere denken.



Nein, nein, bei mir heißt das gradlinig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2007)

So GN8 muss mich mal um Almut kümmern


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So GN8 muss mich mal um Almut kümmern



Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

@Hersch: Guude Hersch, alles fit, gestrige Fahrt gut überstanden?


----------



## habkeinnick (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du würdest Sonntag wirklich sooooo früh aufstehen???



naja, wir hatten ja mal ausgemacht das wir nen sonnenaufgangs-frühstück auf dem alden machen wollten.


----------



## arkonis (10. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dabei wäre ich so gern mal auf einem Pony...


 
ist nur blöd beim reiten mit den füßen nachzuschleifen  

was höre ich hier so 5 Uhr Sonntag, bin mal wieder ganz schnell weg  , ansonsten moregn in hofheim, falls es nicht regnet


----------



## Arachne (10. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ...
> ansonsten moregn in hofheim, falls es nicht regnet





Heute Abend hat es trotz vorherigen regnens Spaß gemacht zu fahren. Der starke Wind von heute Morgen blies noch genauso!  Bin quasi heimgeflogen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hersch: Guude Hersch, alles fit, gestrige Fahrt gut überstanden?



Die beiden vergangengen Stunden war ich ziemlich fit..........


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Die beiden vergangengen Stunden war ich ziemlich fit..........



  

Gute Nacht Spätinsbettgeher!

Meine Bett sieht mich heute mal vor vier!


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gute Nacht Spätinsbettgeher!
> 
> Meine Bett sieht mich heute mal vor vier!



höchste zeit, wieder aufzustehen  

morsche an die frühaufsteher und halbwegsspätinsbettgeherdiesichnochnebenbeiumsfrauchenkümmernmüssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> höchste zeit, wieder aufzustehen



Moin,

ist es höchste Zeit oder Höchste*r* Zeit zum Aufstehen


----------



## caroka (11. September 2007)

Moin,

mhhh hab gestern Leberwurst beim Metzger in Fischbach gekauft. Die ist lecker.


----------



## Zilli (11. September 2007)

Morsche,


fUEL schrieb:


> gugg doch mal uff euer nummerschilder da steht mtk, oder??
> Sorry wenn das nicht klar war
> Den Trail kann ich Euch nicht nach mtk tragen, tut mir leid.
> ..........hier ist einiges ziemlich cool an Trails, bisschen was hat der uwe schon gesehen



mtk war nicht die Unbekannte in Deiner Gleichung; WO IS DER TRAIL, ist das gesuchte Ergebnis !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (11. September 2007)

Morgen,
der Tag geht sich ja schon mal gut an. 

Bis heute abend.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2007)

Moin Moin!

Jo Carsten, ruf einfach an wenn du in die Ecke hier fährst, bin sehr wahrscheinlich um 17uhr noch in Idstein.

645 aufm Alden  wüsste nicht wie ich das meinem Häschen erklären sollte das ich das ganze WE keine Zeit hätte


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgen,
> der Tag geht sich ja schon mal gut an...............



find ich nicht!!  :kotz:


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 645 aufm Alden  wüsste nicht wie ich das meinem Häschen erklären sollte das ich das ganze WE keine Zeit hätte



wieso, da biste doch spätestens um 1000 wieder da und kannst brötchen mitbringen, so wirds gemacht......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wieso, da biste doch spätestens um 1000 wieder da und kannst brötchen mitbringen, so wirds gemacht......



jaa, aber ich kann von FR auf SA nicht weil ich SA früh raus muss (scha**e) und wenn ich dann auch noch ankomm das ich von SA auf SO nicht kann weil ich am SO aufm Alden den Sonnenaufgang betrachten will  die wird mir was erzählen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2007)

so, ich fahr dann mal in die BS


----------



## wissefux (11. September 2007)

so sinn se, die frauen 
keine chance hat man da ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ist nur blöd beim reiten mit den füßen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> gugg doch mal uff euer nummerschilder da steht mtk, oder??



Ne, hab' heute morgen mal nachgeschaut, bei mir steht "F"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> jaa, aber ich kann von FR auf SA nicht weil ich SA früh raus muss (scha**e) und wenn ich dann auch noch ankomm das ich von SA auf SO nicht kann weil ich am SO aufm Alden den Sonnenaufgang betrachten will  die wird mir was erzählen.



Nimm sie mit, für Frauen gibts nicht romantischeres als ein Sonnenaufgang mit ihrem Liebsten, wenn Du dann auch noch Frühstück auspackst kannst Du Ihr anschließend einen Antrag machen der in jedem Fall mit Ja beantwortet wird. Was willst Du mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mhhh hab gestern Leberwurst beim Metzger in Fischbach gekauft. Die ist lecker.



Moin, mein Puddingstück und das Mettbrötchen waren auch nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nimm sie mit, für Frauen gibts nicht romantischeres als ein Sonnenaufgang mit ihrem Liebsten, wenn Du dann auch noch Frühstück auspackst kannst Du Ihr anschließend einen Antrag machen der in jedem Fall mit Ja beantwortet wird. Was willst Du mehr



Kann ich daraus schliessen, dass Fabienne am Sonntag dann auch bei Eurem Brunch auf dem Alden dabei ist 

... ist ja 'ne alte keltische Stätte, eigentlich müsstet Ihr Euch da den damaligen Riten anpassen und bei Sonnenaufgang ein Opfer darbringen...

... wie wäre es denn mit bspw. mit einer Jungfrau, die waren immer ein beliebtes und gerngenommenes Objekt (naja gerngenommen waren sie eigentlich nicht, denn dann wären sie ja keine Jungfrauen mehr gewesen  ) für solche Aktionen...

irgendwelche Jungfrauen (ich meine jetzt natürlcih nicht Sternzeichenmässig) hier? 

Wird wahrscheinlich schwierig


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .......... wenn Du dann auch noch Frühstück auspackst kannst Du Ihr anschließend einen Antrag machen der in jedem Fall mit Ja beantwortet wird. Was willst Du mehr


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mhhh hab gestern Leberwurst beim Metzger in Fischbach gekauft. Die ist lecker.





wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, mein Puddingstück und das Mettbrötchen waren auch nicht von schlechten Eltern



Moorgen,

wie könnt ihr um diese Uhrzeit schon so was essen???  Naja, vielleicht ginge das ja, wenn ich überhaupt schon was essen könnte...

Wieso bin ich nicht wacher, wenn ich mal zwei Stunden früher ins Bett gehe?????


----------



## Alberto68 (11. September 2007)

moin ihr mädscher und bube....

so endlich wieder wach  irgendwie brauch ich den montag immer um mich vom WE zu erholen . und so ne Plauschertour am Sonntag gibt mir immer den Rest  . 

Gerd die Sonne scheint in Wiesbaden .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> moin ihr mädscher und bube....
> 
> so endlich wieder wach  irgendwie brauch ich den montag immer um mich vom WE zu erholen . und so ne Plauschertour am Sonntag gibt mir immer den Rest  .
> 
> Gerd die Sonne scheint in Wiesbaden .....



 Was, Du bist schon da?

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Alberto68 (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was, Du bist schon da?
> 
> Danke für die Info!



Yep ich muss schon da sein ich darf wieder die hotline machen :kotz:
ich komm mir wieder wie der  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  vor


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kann ich daraus schliessen, dass Fabienne am Sonntag dann auch bei Eurem Brunch auf dem Alden dabei ist
> 
> ... ist ja 'ne alte keltische Stätte, eigentlich müsstet Ihr Euch da den damaligen Riten anpassen und bei Sonnenaufgang ein Opfer darbringen...
> 
> ...




Fabienne ist Jungfrau  Ich will sie aber noch behalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich komm mir wieder wie der
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am Popos: Mein Auto müsste mal so richtig poliert werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fabienne ist Jungfrau  Ich will sie aber noch behalten



Echt, ihr habt aber doch zwei Kinder, oder? 

Ein Wunder, ein Zeichen, eine Jungfrauenzeugung, gelobt sei Maria, 'eh ich meine Fabienne


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Yep ich muss schon da sein ich darf wieder die hotline machen :kotz:
> ich komm mir wieder wie der
> 
> 
> ...



Wir wechseln uns auch mit der hausinternen Hotline ab. Wenn ich dran bin, ist sie aber erst ab zehn besetzt...  Die Leute rufen eh meist direkt an und gehen nicht über die Hotline.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich dran bin, ist sie aber erst ab zehn besetzt...



10:00 Uhr abends oder wie?


----------



## Alberto68 (11. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Popos: Mein Auto müsste mal so richtig poliert werden



klar mit stahlwolle   bis es silber ist


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> klar mit stahlwolle   bis es silber ist



da haste aber zu tun!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

Gruezi Zäme 

Alles frisch im Norde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> klar mit stahlwolle   bis es silber ist



Könnte sogar stylish aussehen, wenn Du es hinterher noch schön mit Klarlack überziehst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie könnt ihr um diese Uhrzeit schon so was essen???



Ich brauche morgens einfach rohes Fleisch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alberto68 (11. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich brauche morgens einfach rohes Fleisch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich brauche morgens einfach rohes Fleisch!!!!!!!!!!!



Naja, das ist ja schon wieder etwas ganz anderes. So ein größeres Stück rohes Fleisch...sanft wach gestreichelt...


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

@hkn: Erdbeben, Waldbrand, Sintflut,.... Wieso bist Du schon online???  Übst Du schon für Sonntag?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So ein größeres Stück rohes Fleisch...sanft wach gestreichelt...



Ich glaube Du meinst eher nacktes Fleisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

Leutz, ich hab' da zwischendurch noch 'ne zwei fachliche Frage:

1. Frage:
Normalerweise fahr' ich ja Nobby Nic. Für Lago/Luberon wollte ich mir jetzt präventiv noch was stabileres besorgen. Was empfehlt ihr denn da so? Big Betty?

2. Frage:
Für Herbst/Winter hatte Gerd mir die Maxxis Minion DH empfohlen, insb. w/der guten Haftung bei Nässe. Die Dinger sind aber ultraschwer (so ca. 1.200 Gramm/Stück). Die Maxxis Minion FR gibt es auch als Faltreifen und die wiegen dann nur ca. 600 Gramm/Stück. Hat einer Erfahrungen mit denen, insb. bei Nässe?


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leutz, ich hab' da zwischendurch noch 'ne zwei fachliche Frage:
> 
> 1. Frage:
> Normalerweise fahr' ich ja Nobby Nic. Für Lago/Luberon wollte ich mir jetzt präventiv noch was stabileres besorgen. Was empfehlt ihr denn da so? Big Betty?
> ...


 
Ich auch wissen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (11. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leutz, ich hab' da zwischendurch noch 'ne zwei fachliche Frage:
> 
> 1. Frage:
> Normalerweise fahr' ich ja Nobby Nic. Für Lago/Luberon wollte ich mir jetzt präventiv noch was stabileres besorgen. Was empfehlt ihr denn da so? Big Betty?
> ...


 

Die sind als Falter prima gibt es in 2.35 V und R als Paar bei Bikecomponents mal günstig gekauft.

Die generellen Fahreigenschaften sind ähnlich wie in der Heavy Duty Variante, von der würd ich Dir eh abraten, weil Du da besser breitere Felgen bräuchtest, da die sonst bei wenig Druck mal aus ner Allmountainfelge rausspringen

Gewicht ist ca 750 g. Haben auch im Nassen noch mehr Gripp wie mancher Reifen im Trockenen.

Rollwiderstand zwischen Fat Albert und Big Betty, also für den Zweck o. k. 

Kann man gut unter 2 bar fahren mit 82 kg.

Die 2.5 er springen Dir von der Felge, wenn Du da nicht auch ein passendes Laufrad hast und die sind für das, was noch gefahren wird in unserem erlauchten Kreise einfach übertrieben und nur wirklich für den Shuttlebetrieb und Bikepark nötig.
Für Touren einfach balla.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die sind als Falter prima gibt es in 2.35 V und R als Paar bei Bikecomponents mal günstig gekauft.
> ...
> 
> Gewicht ist ca 750 g. Haben auch im Nassen noch mehr Gripp wie mancher Reifen im Trockenen.



 Danke Frank, dann wäre meine 2. Frage nach einem Reifen für Nässe schonmal beantwortet (Bike-Components ist der einzige Anbieter für den Maxxis Minion FR in 2.35, den ich gefunden habe)

Jetzt noch zur 1. Frage: Einen stabilen Reifen für Lago/Luberon?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die sind als Falter prima gibt es in 2.35 V und R als Paar bei Bikecomponents mal günstig gekauft.
> 
> Die generellen Fahreigenschaften sind ähnlich wie in der Heavy Duty Variante, von der würd ich Dir eh abraten, weil Du da besser breitere Felgen bräuchtest, da die sonst bei wenig Druck mal aus ner Allmountainfelge rausspringen
> 
> ...



In Südtirol hatte ich die Minion als 2,5 er Drahtreifen in der harten Mischung draufgehabt. Die haben sich dort Wacker geschlagen, hatte übrigens ne 19mm breite Felge unter den Reifen. Der Seitenhalt ist um einiges besser als bei den NN. Im Nassen sollen die Minion solange klasse sein bis es schlammig wird, dann setzen sie sich angeblich recht schnell zu. Ich hab da aber keine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

Carsten sind  beim BB in Südtirol die Seitenstollen eingerissen.


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Die Minion DH, die ich am Leihbike hatte, haben sich im Schlamm nicht wirklich richtig zugesetzt. Er wirft aber bei Feuchtigkeit `ne ganze Menge Trail nach oben... Außerdem ist der höhere Rollwiderstand dann so richtig spürbar!

Wenn ich die Minion DH, oder FR hätte, würde ich mir zusätzlich nicht noch die Big Betty holen. Ich würde eher überlegen, ob es vielleicht auch ein Fat Albert tut.


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Carsten sind beim NN in Südtirol die Seitenstollen eingerissen. Das scheint aber ein prinzipielles Problem des NNs zu sein....


 
Habe den NN in 2.4 in Frankreich gefahren, hat sich gut geschlagen, habe, denke ich zumindestens, alle meine Seitenstollen behalten 
Hatte auch keine Platten, fahren hinten jedoch mit einem dickeren Schlauch, bin ja auch ein Federgewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Minion DH, die ich am Leihbike hatte, haben sich im Schlamm nicht wirklich richtig zugesetzt. Er wirft aber bei Feuchtigkeit `ne ganze Menge Trail nach oben... Außerdem ist der höhere Rollwiderstand dann so richtig spürbar!
> 
> Wenn ich die Minion DH, oder FR hätte, würde ich mir zusätzlich nicht noch die Big Betty holen. Ich würde eher überlegen, ob es vielleicht auch ein Fat Albert tut.



Gerd ich halt mich da wohl besser raus aus der Reifendiskusion....

vielleicht bin ich doch heute beim biken dabei  ...mal schauen wie es läuft


----------



## wondermike (11. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Der wird Dir dann erklären, daß er alles kann außer Hochdeutsch



Immer diese rassistischen Anfeindungen.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leutz, ich hab' da zwischendurch noch 'ne zwei fachliche Frage:
> 
> 1. Frage:
> Normalerweise fahr' ich ja Nobby Nic. Für Lago/Luberon wollte ich mir jetzt präventiv noch was stabileres besorgen. Was empfehlt ihr denn da so? Big Betty?



Der BB ist ein guter Reifen, allerdings bei Nässe so lala. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich fahre den BB immer und auch flott über nasse Wurzeln, aber sobald etwas Matsch ins Spiel kommt, wirds brenzlig. Aber als Universalreifen finde ich ihn klasse... aber eig. reicht der fette Albert! 



wahltho schrieb:


> 2. Frage:
> Für Herbst/Winter hatte Gerd mir die Maxxis Minion DH empfohlen, insb. w/der guten Haftung bei Nässe. Die Dinger sind aber ultraschwer (so ca. 1.200 Gramm/Stück). Die Maxxis Minion FR gibt es auch als Faltreifen und die wiegen dann nur ca. 600 Gramm/Stück. Hat einer Erfahrungen mit denen, insb. bei Nässe?



Der Minion FR wiegt gute 800 gr (HR aktuell gewogen)... meine Freundin fährt den und findet ihn gut. Einen wirklichen Unterschied zum BB bei Nässe spürt sie aber nicht.


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Gerd ich halt mich da wohl besser raus aus der Reifendiskusion....


Das ist besser so!  Aber vielleicht gibt es hier ja einen begeisterten Skifahrer, dem das Wedeln fehlt... 


Alberto68 schrieb:


> vielleicht bin ich doch heute beim biken dabei  ...mal schauen wie es läuft


 mach, dass es entsprechend läuft! 

Die Sonne hier könnte heute mal bis neun so bleiben!


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

@RH: was ist mit Dir heute?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt noch zur 1. Frage: Einen stabilen Reifen für Lago/Luberon?



Im Luberon kannst Du mit dem NN alles gut fahren, Lago M. kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @RH: was ist mit Dir heute?



Ich denke, daß ich komme. Weiß aber noch nicht, wo ich einsteige.....oder aus.........


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich denke, daß ich komme. Weiß aber noch nicht, wo ich einsteige.....oder aus.........



Fein! Die Woche über sind es doch nur kurze Runden...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fein! Die Woche über sind es doch nur kurze Runden...



......aus....................dem Auto................


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ......aus....................dem Auto................



Wenn Du jetzt meinst, dass es für mich immer große Runden sind, hast Du Recht.  Andernfalls habe ich es nicht verstanden.

Werde jetzt erstmal irgendwas zum Schnabulieren holen. War gestern noch kräftig damit beschäftigt, die am Sonntag verlorenen Kalorien wieder zuzuführen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist besser so!  Aber vielleicht gibt es hier ja einen begeisterten Skifahrer, dem das Wedeln fehlt...




das sind halt reifen die einen richtig was abverlangen, totale bike beherschung 
nix für


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn: Erdbeben, Waldbrand, Sintflut,.... Wieso bist Du schon online???  Übst Du schon für Sonntag?




tja kurz aufgemacht und doch keine zeit gehabt. muss z. zt. arbeiten  die nachbereitung usw.

erstmal mahlzeit


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> das sind halt reifen die einen richtig was abverlangen, totale bike beherschung
> nix für



 Erinnert mich an Zilli, dessen Hardtail sich auch nur durch seine elfenhafte Beweglichkeit halbwegs beherrschen ließ!


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> tja kurz aufgemacht und doch keine zeit gehabt. muss z. zt. a*******  die nachbereitung usw.
> 
> erstmal mahlzeit


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2007)

den BB finde bei trockenheit prima, bei nässe kann ich den aber bei meiner fahrweise/gewicht in die tonne treten (fahre die weiche mischung vorne).

fahre den minion in 2.35 als faltreifen hinten und war sehr angetan von dem in ST. wegen rollwiederstand kann ich eh nix sagen, da ich noch nie berge hochgeeilt bin. werde aber wohl auch vorne auf den minion umstellen, aber dann als drahtreifen und 2.5 breite.

für herbst/winter soll aber der maxxis wetscream oder swampthing besser sein...aber keine ahnung ob das stimmt


----------



## Alberto68 (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Zilli, dessen Hardtail sich auch nur durch seine elfenhafte Beweglichkeit halbwegs beherrschen ließ!



aber wenn die runter sind werde ich mich mal beraten lassen von euch 

das neue Schaltwerk iss ne Wucht  OLÈ endlich wieder den Gang fahren den man auch will.


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> aber wenn die runter sind werde ich mich mal beraten lassen von euch
> 
> das neue Schaltwerk iss ne Wucht  OLÈ endlich wieder den Gang fahren den man auch will.



Genau!  Du bekommst dann den Maxxis minion DH in der Vollgummi-Variante!  

Du willst mir mit dem neuen Schaltwerk jetzt keine Angst machen, oder?


----------



## Alberto68 (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau!  Du bekommst dann den Maxxis minion DH in der Vollgummi-Variante!
> 
> Du willst mir mit dem neuen Schaltwerk jetzt keine Angst machen, oder?



nein würd ich nie  gegen deinen langen Hebel hab ich keine chance

edit!!............................................/\ 
                                                     ...................................................|
                                                     ...................................................|
.............................................die Beine


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Oha, wenn die Sonne hier am Rhein durch die Wolken hervorlugt, ist es doch ziemlich angenehm!  Jedenfalls zu warm für`s Längärmelige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> erstmal mahlzeit



Mahlzeit zurück, auch wenn das bei mir schon wieder 2 Stunden her ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

Nix los hier oder wie


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Eines Tages entschloß sich der Wahnsinn, seine Freunde zu einer Party
einzuladen.
Als sie alle beisammen waren, schlug die Lust vor, Verstecken zu spielen.
"Verstecken? Was ist das?" fragte die Unwissenheit.
"Verstecken ist ein Spiel: einer zählt bis 100, der Rest versteckt sich
und wird dann gesucht, "erklärte die Schlauheit.


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Alle willigten ein bis auf die Furcht und die Faulheit.
Der Wahnsinn war wahnsinnig begeistert und erklärte sich bereit zu zählen.
Das Durcheinander begann, denn jeder lief durch den Garten auf der Suche
nach einem guten Versteck.
Die Sicherheit lief ins Nachbarhaus auf den Dachboden, man weiß ja nie.
Die Sorglosigkeit wählte das Erdbeerbeet.
Die Traurigkeit weinte einfach so drauf los.
Die Verzweiflung auch, denn sie wußte nicht, ob es besser war sich
hinter oder vor der Mauer zu verstecken.


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

"...98,99,100!" zählte der Wahnsinn. "Ich komme euch jetzt suchen!"
Die erste, die gefunden wurde, war die Neugier, denn sie wollte wissen,
wer als erster geschnappt wird und lehnte sich zu weit heraus aus ihrem
Versteck.
Auch die Freude wurde schnell gefunden, denn man konnte ihr Kichern
nicht überhören.
Mit der Zeit fand der Wahnsinn all seine Freunde und selbst die
Sicherheit war wieder da.
Doch dann fragte die Skepsis: "Wo ist denn die Liebe?"
Alle zuckten mit der Schulter, denn keiner hatte sie gesehen.


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Also gingen sie suchen. Sie schauten unter Steinen, hinterm Regenbogen
und auf den Bäumen.
Der Wahnsinn suchte in einem dornigen Gebüsch mit Hilfe eines Stöckchens.
Und plötzlich gab es einen Schrei! Es war die Liebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Der Wahnsinn hatte ihr aus Versehen das Auge rausgepiekst.
Er bat um Vergebung, flehte um Verzeihung und bot der Liebe an, sie für
immer zu begleiten und ihre Sehkraft zu werden.
Die Liebe akzeptierte diese Entschuldigung natürlich.


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Seitdem ist die Liebe blind und wird vom Wahnsinn begleitet.


(Für alle, die es schon immer mal wissen wollten!  )


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. September 2007)

moin gerd 

wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Guude Iggi!

Ja, ja, so ist das! Könnten wir ja mal als Gesellschaftspiel nachstellen.  Wäre bestimmt `ne riesen Gaudi!! 

(Wer ist eigentlich Daniel?  )


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude Iggi!
> 
> Ja, ja, so ist das! Könnten wir ja mal als Gesellschaftspiel nachstellen.  Wäre bestimmt `ne riesen Gaudi!!
> 
> (Wer ist eigentlich Daniel?  )



WER DANIEL IST??? 
des is zu abwechslung mal mein richtiger name.... 

logo können wir des nachspieln... darf ich die faulheit sein   ??


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> logo können wir des nachspieln... darf ich die faulheit sein   ??



ok, wer ich wäre, is klar!


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. September 2007)

wer wärst du denn??
ich tippe auf den wahnsinn


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wer wärst du denn??
> ich tippe auf den wahnsinn



 Der Gedanke kam mir.  Dann fiel mir jedoch ein, dass ich dann auch gerne würde wählen dürfen, wer die Liebe ist! ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Gedanke kam mir.  Dann fiel mir jedoch ein, dass ich dann auch gerne würde wählen dürfen, wer die Liebe ist! ...



löfl 

ich glaub ich  fahr mal schnell nach idstein meine trailssucht bekämpfen


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> löfl
> 
> ich glaub ich  fahr mal schnell nach idstein meine trailssucht bekämpfen



nein, nein, nach Hofheim!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

wem würdste denn ins auge stechen???


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nein, nein, nach Hofheim!



das dauert aber mehr als ne stunde  un ich hab heut net so viel zeit
wollte noch mim zimmer anfange (samstag kommt vllt damenbesuch  )
dann muss ich noch Maria Stuart lesen
was darüber schreiben:kotz: 
geschi machen 
und und und.... 
würde gern mitfahren aber klappt zeitlich net... bin froh jetzt mal ne stunde aubzuzwacken ..... 
sry  am wochenende kann ich bestimmt wieder


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das dauert aber mehr als ne stunde  un ich hab heut net so viel zeit
> wollte noch mim zimmer anfange (samstag kommt vllt damenbesuch  )


 
Ne halbe Woche für ein Zimmer aufräumen  Hut ab


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wem würdste denn ins auge stechen???



 Du weißt doch: Ich liebe euch alle!   Bin ich, wenn ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, eher die Verzweiflung?  Neeeeee, paßt ned!!!!


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ne halbe Woche für ein Zimmer aufräumen  Hut ab



Würdest Du es in dieser knappen Zeit schaffen???


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ne halbe Woche für ein Zimmer aufräumen  Hut ab



demnach kannst du dir vorstellen wies hier aussieht


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. September 2007)

also ich verzieh mich mal schnell für ne stunde....
wünsche ne schöne tour in hofheim


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Würdest Du es in dieser knappen Zeit schaffen???



du nicht!!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2007)

so, KeFü ist wieder einigermaßen gerade. so ein käse das ich dafür mein halbes bike auseinander bauen muss 

@CR wie schauts denn mit Version 2 aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Würdest Du es in dieser knappen Zeit schaffen???


Als Single muss da mal improvisieren können .... so wie .... das vielleichst beste Kunstwerk der Welt .... oder nur das Genie beherrscht das Chaos (obwohl das selten funktioniert.....)


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du weißt doch: Ich liebe euch alle!   Bin ich, wenn ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, eher die Verzweiflung?  Neeeeee, paßt ned!!!!


 
Muss man jetzt auch noch auf seine Augen aufpassen wenn man in den Taunus kommt


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2007)

ups...hier stand noch mal das gleiche^^


----------



## caroka (11. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Als Single muss da mal improvisieren können .... so wie .... das vielleichst beste Kunstwerk der Welt .... oder nur das Genie beherrscht das Chaos (obwohl das selten funktioniert.....)



Chaos läßt sich aber nur von einem Genie beherrschen, niemals von Zweien.


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Chaos läßt sich aber nur von einem Genie beherrschen, niemals von Zweien.


 
Deswegen funktioniert das auch nur selten mit dieser Ausrede


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ hkn: ich könnte dir anbieten das wir das bestehende Blech einfach "erweitern", sprich da noch was robustes dranschrauben was das dann stabilisiert. Sowas könnte ich ruck zuck zuhause machen, weiß halt nicht wann ich auf der Arbeit nochmal dazu kommen würde. Meins verbiegt sich übrigends auch  da war mein Prototyp robuster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ hkn: ich könnte dir anbieten das wir das bestehende Blech einfach "erweitern", sprich da noch was robustes dranschrauben was das dann stabilisiert. Sowas könnte ich ruck zuck zuhause machen, weiß halt nicht wann ich auf der Arbeit nochmal dazu kommen würde. Meins verbiegt sich übrigends auch  da war mein Prototyp robuster


 
immer dieses Gewichtstuning, tstststs


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

hier kollegen, sonntag geht zu 99% klar. ich hoff ihr kneift nicht!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier kollegen, sonntag geht zu 99% klar. ich hoff ihr kneift nicht!



was 6:45 auf dem alden?


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was 6:45 auf dem alden?



genau!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

Wir sollten uns auf dem Parkplatz Hohemark treffen, gemeinsam sind die Steigungen nur halb so steil


----------



## fUEL (11. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns auf dem Parkplatz Hohemark treffen, gemeinsam sind die Steigungen nur halb so steil


 
Wenn Du von Isenbursch kimmst is die durschnittlich steichung aach nur halbsowild.

Sollte auch jemand von Norden anrücken wollen wär der dann auch willkommen????

Hat mir einer angedeutet evtl mein Travel gg ein Nucleongetriebebike zu tauschen, der hat da zwei von........ dann hätt ich sozusagen demnächst auch zwei quasi FR und eine Qual mehr


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

@fuel: iss ja ne plauschertour, von daher iss jeder plauscher willkommen. wenn einer hätte ausgeschlossen hätte werden sollen gibts noch spaltermail  

@alle interessierten: wann sonntag hohemark?


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2007)

also hohemark fällt für mich als abfahrtspunkt weg. wenn dann komme ich direkt auf den alden und fahr vielleicht dann zur hm mit ab. aber zuerst hm und dann alde ist mir doch zu weit.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Sollte auch jemand von Norden anrücken wollen wär der dann auch willkommen????



 wär schön wenn de kommst....


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @alle interessierten: wann sonntag hohemark?



5:45 Hohemark   muß schnell ins Bett vorschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hat mir einer angedeutet evtl mein Travel gg ein Nucleongetriebebike zu tauschen, der hat da zwei von........ dann hätt ich sozusagen demnächst auch zwei quasi FR und eine Qual mehr



Bist Du sowas schonmal gefahren?


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

5:45 iss schon hart, vorallem in bezug auf den stress hier zur zeit. ich geb mein bestes weil ich euch alle so vermisse.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geb mein bestes weil ich euch alle so vermisse.



schleimer


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

bababa.... ich steh auch als mann zu meinen gefühlen und das mit der wahren liebe kennste ja!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

Wollt Ihr allein sein?


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

ich pack mehrere....


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

Du bist ja unersättlich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2007)

ihr seit ja drauf 
ich bin Sonntag nicht dabei, ich kenn mind. zwei Leute die damit ein Problem haben


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du bist ja unersättlich



rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

sollen wir nen lmb machen um zu sehn wer so kaputt ist sich uns anzuschließen?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sollen wir nen lmb machen um zu sehn wer so kaputt ist sich uns anzuschließen?



Ja, mach mal... so kaputt ist doch keiner....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2007)

2008er Torque ES (400g leichterer Rahmen, leichtere Ausstattung als jetzt) mit der 160-130-100mm Fox nur falls es einen Interessiert 


das mit dem Sonntag ist echt krank, warum machten wir sowas nicht im Sommer, da wars wenigstens schon warm (dafür halt noch früher hell)


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 2008er Torque ES (400g leichterer Rahmen, leichtere Ausstattung als jetzt) mit der 160-130-100mm Fox nur falls es einen Interessiert



und wahrscheinlich erst ende der übernächsten saison lieferbar!!!!   
ansonsten schickes bike.....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2007)

Soweit ich informiert bin sind haben die neugebaut, dadurch ist der Montageprozess nicht mehr auf mehrere Standorte verteilt und das geht alles schneller, ausserdem haben letzes Jahr die Zulieferer von den Parts ordentlich verzögerungen mit reingepackt weil so viele Leute neue Bikes/Parts gekauft ham (steht zumindest in der BikeBravo).
Am ehesten hab ich dabei an den Gerd gedacht, zum einen weil ich von dem Bike überzeugt bin, und zum andern weil der Gerd ja diese Fox Gabel will und son Torque wesentlich bezahlbarer (vor allem nach nem Umzug) ist als ein NicoFR (das mMn viel mehr wippt). Noch dazu ist das nur unwesentlich schwerer (laut Canyon 13,9kg ohne Pedale und vermutlich Rahmen S) als sein jetziges


----------



## fUEL (11. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bist Du sowas schonmal gefahren?


 

Ne aber würd ich gern mal probieren, mal fragen, ob der Wodan mich mal probieren lässt, wie sich der bock anfühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sollen wir nen lmb machen um zu sehn wer so kaputt ist sich uns anzuschließen?



Das ist aber nicht Euer Ernst, oder?  

Na jedenfalls viel Spaß.


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

So
lecker s Abendessen gegessen, lecker Grappa gedrunke und Espresso und nun noch das ganze mit R-Wein ablöschen hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

     

Ihr seit ja drauf 5:45 bei -1000 Grad auf den Alde hoch zum Frühstücke ......
Is Biblis explodiert


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

ich glaub ich brauch noch a Grappa und a Espresso .......


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ne aber würd ich gern mal probieren, mal fragen, ob der Wodan mich mal probieren lässt, wie sich der bock anfühlt.



Ich habs doch gewust, es gibt nur einen der zwei hat


----------



## fUEL (11. September 2007)

Ich wär natürlich lieber mal wieder hier auf dem Bindelweg statt auf dem Alde: 






aber lieber den Kleinvogelinderhand als den Geier auf dem Dach:





und träumen darf man trotzdem davon hier wieder mal hin zu dürfen: 






chickenway auf der Megaabfahrt vom Broglessattel nach St. Ulrich (5 er )


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

wenn es geht wo ich lieber wäre als um 6:45 auf dem Alde


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

oder hier:




sieht doch aus wie 24 Zöller


----------



## fUEL (11. September 2007)

aber lieber den Kleinvogelinderhand als den Geier auf dem Dach:



Der liebliche Taunus is schon ganz nett nur hoffentlich ned so kalt wie hier uf dem Foto


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder hier:
> -Bild-
> 
> sieht doch aus wie 24 Zöller



eher wie Kinderfahrrad


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> aber lieber den Kleinvogelinderhand als den Geier auf dem Dach:
> 
> 
> 
> Der liebliche Taunus is schon ganz nett nur hoffentlich ned so kalt wie hier uf dem Foto


kann aber gut passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

mit romatischer Stimmung hab ich auch noch eins 




Rheintal: Blick vom Pizol in Richtung Bodensee


----------



## fUEL (11. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das muss Godzilla sein!
Wo ist die weiße Frau??


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

bäh, hier kippt grad die stimmung, ich freu mich auf sonntag.:kotz:


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bäh, hier kippt grad die stimmung, ich freu mich auf sonntag.:kotz:



Ich hoffe ja doch auf einige bezeugende Dokumente vom Sonntagmorgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2007)

ich geh mal ins Bett und hoff das mein Magen Darm Bereich sich morgen wieder beruhigt hat :kotz: gute Nacht ihrs


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

Na dann gute Besserung und Gn8


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

Der HKN ist schon riesig, auf dem Trail ist mir das gar nicht so aufgefallen. Godzilla ist ja ein wenig übertrieben, aber er wirkt schon riesig auf seinem Bike.


Sonntag wird cool und Fotos zwecks Doku werden sicher auch geschossen


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der HKN ist schon riesig, auf dem Trail ist mir das gar nicht so aufgefallen. Godzilla ist ja ein wenig übertrieben, aber er wirkt schon riesig auf seinem Bike.
> 
> 
> Sonntag wird cool und Fotos zwecks Doku werden sicher auch geschossen



stimmt ist das Radl nicht zu klein


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmt ist das Radl nicht zu klein



Das hat er vor unserem Urlaub meinem 8-jährigen Sohn geklaut, der hemmungslose Sack. Keine Wunder das das HR gleich kaputt war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das hat er vor unserem Urlaub meinem 8-jährigen Sohn geklaut, der hemmungslose Sack. Keine Wunder das das HR gleich kaputt war



unverschämt der HKN der


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

So isser der Kerl 

@Maggo bist de auf der A*****?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

@HKN: Wann bekommt mein Sohn endlich sein neues HR. Er wird langsam böse, lass hier besser nicht ohne 24Zoll Deemax sehen!


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So isser der Kerl
> 
> @Maggo bist de auf der A*****?



si, hier werden gleich hände abgehackt. manchmal wünschte ich mir nen livestream hier in die anstalt, irgendwann werde ich das mal bloggen. was hier los iss iss ab und an nicht zu fassen!


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> si, hier werden gleich hände abgehackt. manchmal wünschte ich mir nen livestream hier in die anstalt, irgendwann werde ich das mal bloggen. was hier los iss iss ab und an nicht zu fassen!



Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> si, hier werden gleich hände abgehackt. manchmal wünschte ich mir nen livestream hier in die anstalt, irgendwann werde ich das mal bloggen. was hier los iss iss ab und an nicht zu fassen!



Wo bist de denn grad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

N'abends Leute wir haben 'ne superschöne trailige Runde hinter uns und ein Teil ist gerade wohl noch beim Après-Biken and der Gundelhardt 

War für mich auch am Ende der erste richtige Nightride der Saison in der Gruppe. Gerd und ich sind auf dem Bahn-Trail am Ende dann quasi noch ein kleines Rennen gefahren 

Noch einen Tag Ar**** und dann ist erstmal Urlaub


----------



## Maggo (11. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo bist de denn grad?



office, vorhin gabs zoff jetz iss gut und wir trinken ein oder zwei feierabendbier!!!


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abends Leute wir haben 'ne superschöne trailige Runde hinter uns und ein Teil ist gerade wohl noch beim Après-Biken and der Gundelhardt
> 
> War für mich auch am Ende der erste richtige Nightride der Saison in der Gruppe. Gerd und ich sind auf dem Bahn-Trail am Ende dann quasi noch ein kleines Rennen gefahren
> 
> Noch einen Tag Ar**** und dann ist erstmal Urlaub



Neid gehts in den Süden zum Radl so Frankreich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neid gehts in den Süden zum Radl so Frankreich



Yepp mit Go Crazy erst drei Tage am Lago M. und dann drei Tage im Luberon


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp mit Go Crazy erst drei Tage am Lago M. und dann drei Tage im Luberon



Wünsche dir schönstes Wetter und Wanderer freie Trails  

Wenn ihr nach Zürich durch Sihltal fahrt und im Stau an einer Baustellenampel steht wohne ich links den Berg hoch


----------



## habkeinnick (11. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: Wann bekommt mein Sohn endlich sein neues HR. Er wird langsam böse, lass hier besser nicht ohne 24Zoll Deemax sehen!



wenn du nicht so geizig wärst, hätte dein sohn was anständiges  und ich hätte nicht mit dem spielzeug in den urlaub fahren müssen.

ach hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich einpaar neue handschuhe bekommen habe? mal gucken ob die länger halten


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach hatte ich schon erwähnt das ich einpaar neue handschuhe bekommen habe? mal gucken ob die länger halten



Du nicht aber Zilli 


GN8


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

Dope for Guns .... cooler song 

gn8 Lugga


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn du nicht so geizig wärst, hätte dein sohn was anständiges  und ich hätte nicht mit dem spielzeug in den urlaub fahren müssen.



Ich hät da noch noch Zaskar´s im Angebot


----------



## MichaelFFM (11. September 2007)

So bin dann QUASI zu Hause angekommen nach dem Lustigen Apres Biken in der Gundel...und geh jetzt erstmal unter die Dusche.

Danke nochmal für die leckeren Käsespätzle  

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (11. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ne aber würd ich gern mal probieren, mal fragen, ob der Wodan mich mal probieren lässt, wie sich der bock anfühlt.



gude,

bin am doonerstag mit wodan in winterberg... soll ich mal probesitzen auf dem nucleon?  irgendwie kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass wodan jmd. auf seinem baby sitzen lässt. 

@ luca: ihr fahrt am we ans meer?


----------



## ratte (11. September 2007)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für die leckeren Käsespätzle
> 
> CU


Kein Thema, von der einen Portion sind ja vier Leute von satt geworden. Die zweite Portion ging an Gerd. 

Tour + Apres-Biken war wieder sehr nett, nur die Bedienung hätte auch mal freundlich gucken dürfen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

Kurze Frage eines Unbekannten ...... Gundelhard was und wo ist das


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Muss man jetzt auch noch auf seine Augen aufpassen wenn man in den Taunus kommt



Naja, so ein knuffiger Kerl wie Du!


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp mit Go Crazy erst drei Tage am Lago M. und dann drei Tage im Luberon



Habe gerade die richtige Musik für dich und den Süden gefunden ...

Manu Chao - La Radiolina   

Träume mich gerade in die letzte Woche zurück


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Chaos läßt sich aber nur von einem Genie beherrschen, niemals von Zweien.


----------



## Arachne (11. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin sind haben die neugebaut, dadurch ist der Montageprozess nicht mehr auf mehrere Standorte verteilt und das geht alles schneller, ausserdem haben letzes Jahr die Zulieferer von den Parts ordentlich verzögerungen mit reingepackt weil so viele Leute neue Bikes/Parts gekauft ham (steht zumindest in der BikeBravo).
> Am ehesten hab ich dabei an den Gerd gedacht, zum einen weil ich von dem Bike überzeugt bin, und zum andern weil der Gerd ja diese Fox Gabel will und son Torque wesentlich bezahlbarer (vor allem nach nem Umzug) ist als ein NicoFR (das mMn viel mehr wippt). Noch dazu ist das nur unwesentlich schwerer (laut Canyon 13,9kg ohne Pedale und vermutlich Rahmen S) als sein jetziges



     oder so ähnlich...


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

na ihr lieben  geh dann auch mal zum Bettchen ...... Wein ist alle, der Morgen ruft und muss noch was lesen für Morgen
Guuds Nächtle an alle und träumt schön


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kurze Frage eines Unbekannten ...... Gundelhard was und wo ist das



Gundelhar*d* ist eine Gaststätte mit riesigen Portionen an der Gundelhar*dt* unweit von Hofheim. Eigentlich idealer Punkt für`s Aprés-Biken. Die heutige Bedienung kam allerdings nicht damit zurecht, wie ich drauf war... Wie ich drauf war? Na lustig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Tour + Apres-Biken war wieder sehr nett, nur die Bedienung hätte auch mal freundlich gucken dürfen.


War ihr Benehmen durch mein Auftreten zu rechtfertigen?   <- meine Meinung!


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Gundelhardt = http://www.rettet-die-gundelhardt.de/


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gundelhar*d* ist eine Gaststätte mit riesigen Portionen an der Gundelhar*dt* unweit von Hofheim. Eigentlich idealer Punkt für`s Aprés-Biken. Die heutige Bedienung kam allerdings nicht damit zurecht, wie ich drauf war... Wie ich drauf war? Na lustig!



Ich könnte weiteressen...........


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War ihr Benehmen durch mein Auftreten zu rechtfertigen?   <- meine Meinung!



naja solange du ihr kein Bein gestellt, mit Essen beworfen, unfreundlich oder dergleiche warst müssen Schankwirtinnen und natürlcih auch Schankwirte freundlich sein 

Aber da sind die Hessen ja eh etwas eigen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War ihr Benehmen durch mein Auftreten zu rechtfertigen?   <- meine Meinung!



Das nächste Mal kennt die uns und wird vielleicht lockerer sein......


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Brrrr 9° auf dem Balkon *fröstel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe gerade die richtige Musik für dich und den Süden gefunden ...
> 
> Manu Chao - La Radiolina
> 
> Träume mich gerade in die letzte Woche zurück



oh, danke für die Erinnerung! Soll meiner Kollegin Buena Vista Social Club mitbringen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich könnte weiteressen...........





Ihr hattet ja anscheinend noch ein nettes Après-Biken an der Gundelhar*dt*...

War wie immer 'ne sehr schöne Tour  

Gn8 @All


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Aber da sind die Hessen ja eh etwas eigen



Ich bin Hesse, halte mich natürlich für eigen, aber auch für ordentlich lustig!!!  Und die war das irgendwie gar nicht... Das kann keine Hessin gewesen sein!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Ich muss nur leider zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich die Info an Stephan w/ der Gundelhardt vergessen habe, weil wir zu Hause sofort gegessen haben 

Mea maxima culpa


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, danke für die Erinnerung! Soll meiner Kollegin Buena Vista Social Club mitbringen.



Danke für die Erinnerung wollte ich auch noch mal anschaffen  

Ich   ITunes


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ihr hattet ja anscheinend noch ein nettes Après-Biken an der Gundelhar*dt*...
> 
> War wie immer 'ne sehr schöne Tour
> 
> Gn8 @All



 Du noch wach???   

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich muss nur leider zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich die Info an Stephan w/ der Gundelhardt vergessen habe, weil wir zu Hause sofort gegessen haben
> 
> Mea maxima culpa



wir hatten uns ein wenig gewundert...


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin Hesse, halte mich natürlich für eigen, aber auch für ordentlich lustig!!!  Und die war das irgendwie gar nicht... Das kann keine Hessin gewesen sein!



Na ich erinnere mich noch dunkel an die erste Begegnung mit einer urhessischen Bedinung in Frankfurt, Sonne war es glaube ich und wir hatten nur den Tisch gewechselt wegen Regen ..... beim nächstenmal bin ich lieber im Regen sitzen geblieben .....  

Ich armer Wicht aus dem Saarland   jung und unerfahren, verloren in der Grossstadt


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin Hesse, halte mich natürlich für eigen, aber auch für ordentlich lustig!!!  Und die war das irgendwie gar nicht... Das kann keine Hessin gewesen sein!



Dabei hatte ich nur gefragt, welche Karten sie haben (sie fragte, ob wir welche wollten). Und nachdem ich meiner Verwunderung Ausdruck verleihte, dass keine Bilder drinnen waren, wollte sie sie mir noch nicht mal vorlesen! 

Ach ja, zwischendurch fragte ich noch unsere Tischnachbarn, ob überhaupt offen wäre. Sie kam als nicht. Die waren aber mindestens genauso drauf (wie sie)...   








     alles ungelogen!!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na ich erinnere mich noch dunkel an die erste Begegnung mit einer urhessischen Bedinung in Frankfurt, Sonne war es glaube ich und wir hatten nur den Tisch gewechselt wegen Regen ..... beim nächstenmal bin ich lieber im Regen sitzen geblieben .....
> 
> Ich armer Wicht aus dem Saarland   jung und unerfahren, verloren in der Grossstadt



Das kann, wenn überhaupt, höchstens eine getürkte Hessin gewesen sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dabei hatte ich nur gefragt, welche Karten sie haben (sie fragte, ob wir welche wollten). Und nachdem ich meiner Verwunderung Ausdruck verleihte, dass keine Bilder drinnen waren, wollte sie sie mir noch nicht mal vorlesen!
> 
> Ach ja, zwischendurch fragte ich noch unsere Tischnachbarn, ob überhaupt offen wäre. Sie kam als nicht. Die waren aber mindestens genauso drauf (wie sie)...
> 
> ...



Immer diese Touristen  

Wahrschenlich eine Familienfeier


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das kann, wenn überhaupt, höchstens eine getürkte Hessin gewesen sein!



war männlich in schwarzen Hosen, weisser Jacke und mindestens 105


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> war männlich in schwarzen Hosen, weisser Jacke und mindestens 105



 Wiener?!


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wiener?!



und ich dachte immer das wären Frankfurter


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich könnte weiteressen...........



Mir liegen die Kaasspatzen noch bleischwer im Magen...


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und ich dachte immer das wären Frankfurter



  kannst Du mir bitte mal gerade den Unterschied erklären?!  Ich meine jetzt natürlich außer das die Frankfurter natürlich viel lustiger sind!


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Nun ist es soweit .... Gn8

noch schönes plauschen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir liegen die Kaasspatzen noch bleischwer im Magen...


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Im WDR läuft gerade ein Tango-Konzert. Und zwar nicht mit den ollen Kamellen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nun ist es soweit .... Gn8
> 
> noch schönes plauschen



Gute Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im WDR läuft gerade ein Tango-Konzert. Und zwar nicht mit den ollen Kamellen!!



Hmm, war wohl doch nur ein Stück und ansonsten Jazzzzzzzz.


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kannst Du mir bitte mal gerade den Unterschied erklären?!  Ich meine jetzt natürlich außer das die Frankfurter natürlich viel lustiger sind!



.....sehen gleich aus, natürlich nur auf den ersten Blick, aber die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeiten sind sehr unterschiedlich. Der Wiener bewegt sich mit etwa 0.001 m/h. Der Frankfurter hingegen mit ca 0.01 m/h. Was dem Faktor 10 entspricht und daher, einen schon für das blose Auge, bemerkbaren Unterschied darstellt. Desweitern bedient der Wiener am Liebsten weibliche Gäste und beweisst den umstehenden, man kann auch sitzen, seinen sprichwörtlichen _Wiener Schmäh_. 

kleiner Auszug aus meiner noch zu veröffentlichen Doktorarbeit


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .....sehen gleich aus, natürlich nur auf den ersten Blick, aber die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeiten sind sehr unterschiedlich. Der Wiener bewegt sich mit etwa 0.001 m/h. Der Frankfurter hingegen mit ca 0.01 m/h. Was dem Faktor 10 entspricht und daher, einen schon für das blose Auge, bemerkbaren Unterschied darstellt. Desweitern bedient der Wiener am Liebsten weibliche Gäste und beweisst den umstehenden, man kann auch sitzen, seinen sprichwörtlichen _Wiener Schmäh_.
> 
> kleiner Auszug aus meiner noch zu veröffentlichen Doktorarbeit



Super interessant und lehrreich! Ich danke vielmals für den exklusiven Vorab-Auszug!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmm, war wohl doch nur ein Stück und ansonsten Jazzzzzzzz.



Scheint wirklich gut zu sein 
Bin aber müde, geh in die Heia. Guts Nächtle.......


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Scheint wirklich gut zu sein
> Bin aber müde, geh in die Heia. Guts Nächtle.......



Das Tango-Stück war bestimmt was von Piazzolla! 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

noch kein Eintrag für die Frühstückaufdemaldenrunde  

Als ich hüpf dann auch mal von dannen. Oder wie der Schweizer sagt: " .... ins Nest" 

so Long


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

nur kurz für die Schweizer 

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/wunderbar/0,1518,504570,00.html


----------



## fUEL (12. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der HKN ist schon riesig, auf dem Trail ist mir das gar nicht so aufgefallen. Godzilla ist ja ein wenig übertrieben, aber er wirkt schon riesig auf seinem Bike.
> 
> 
> Sonntag wird cool und Fotos zwecks Doku werden sicher auch geschossen


 
Tut mir leid aber ich hab ihn nicht erkannt; trotzdem ist er riesig und dem Maggo seine Reaktion mal wieder übertrieben, wenn es um mich geht

@ hkn Sorry sieht wirklich klein aus das Rad unter Dir und ich hatte Dich mit dem FF nicht erkannt, es sollte auf keinen Fall gegen Dich gehen.


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Gute Nacht den Spätinsbettgehern! Bei mir wird es schon wieder vor halb drei.


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

@hkn: ich habe letztens übrigens das Perwoll-Funktionskleidungs-Waschmittel bei der dm bekommen. Die haben soetwas nun aber auch günstiger unter ihrer Eigenmarke "denk mit".


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gundelhardt = http://www.rettet-die-gundelhardt.de/



das hat nix mit der waldgaststätte zu tun. als "an der gundelhard(t)" wird auch das angrenzende wohngebiet bezeichnet. hier gibt es ein großes firmengelände, das zukünftig mit wohnhäusern bebaut wird. am anfang sollte noch gleich ein angrenzendes waldstück dem bauwahn mit zum opfer fallen. dagegen haben die anwohner aber erfolgreich protestiert  

moin moin ihr wilden aprés biker(innen) !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du noch wach???
> 
> Gute Nacht!



Auf Arte lief' noch ein Film, bei dem wir hängengeblieben sind


----------



## caroka (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gundelhar*d* ist eine Gaststätte mit riesigen Portionen an der Gundelhar*dt* unweit von Hofheim. Eigentlich idealer Punkt für`s Aprés-Biken. Die heutige Bedienung kam allerdings nicht damit zurecht, wie ich drauf war... Wie ich drauf war? Na lustig!



Die Arme


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Gruezi zäme 

Aua, 8° draussen....... 
.........ich spring dann mal aufs Rad *föstelfröstel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Moin Caro


----------



## Maggo (12. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber ich hab ihn nicht erkannt; trotzdem ist er riesig und dem Maggo seine Reaktion mal wieder übertrieben, wenn es um mich geht.



jetzt mal ganz ehrlich frank, ich weiß ABSOLUT nicht was du meinst. ich habe lediglich geantwortet dass es eine plauschertour geben wird und ALLE plauscher willkommen sind. erklär mir doch jetzt bitte mal was daran übertrieben sein soll. es gab ein paar posts später einen kommentar über sie kippende stimmung und einen kotzsmiley, das war ganz eindeutig auf meine gestrigen a****tag bezogen und hatte nicht das geringste mit dir zu tun. 
zur erklärung damit es keine missverständnisse gibt: ich durfte mich gestern abend noch einer ziemlich unangenehmen diskusion aussetzen und sowas nagt halt an mir. ich hab die woche wahrscheinlich schon 60stunden a***** hinter mir inkl dem vorausgegangenen wochenende, da kann es gut sein dass meine artikulation nicht mehr allerhöchstes niveau erreicht, von daher entschuldige ich mich nun auch noch für sachen die gar nicht stattgefunden haben  ich schreib dir dennoch später auch noch ne sm um die ein oder andere kleinigkeit klarzustellen. 

peace.


achso: guten morgen zusammen.


----------



## caroka (12. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ......
> 
> @ hkn Sorry sieht wirklich klein aus das Rad unter Dir und ich hatte Dich mit dem FF nicht erkannt, es sollte auf keinen Fall gegen Dich gehen.



Ich habe ihn auch nicht gleich erkannt.


----------



## fUEL (12. September 2007)

es gab ein paar posts später einen kommentar über sie kippende stimmung und einen kotzsmiley, das war ganz eindeutig auf meine gestrigen a****tag bezogen und hatte nicht das geringste mit dir zu tun. 

Das kam direkt unter dem Foto mit dem zugegebenermassen unpassenden Godzilla Vergleich, der mit humor denk ich aber gut zu nehmen ist.


.........und sorry telepathie ist mir nicht in die Wiege gelegt und ich lieg halt nur faul rum statt zu arbeiten....deshalb fliegen mir auch die gebratenen Tauben ins Maul und ich geh jetzt in Wald.


----------



## Maggo (12. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> .........und sorry telepathie ist mir nicht in die Wiege gelegt und ich lieg halt nur faul rum statt zu arbeiten....deshalb fliegen mir auch die gebratenen Tauben ins Maul und ich geh jetzt in Wald.



was willst du eigentlich von mir?? du bekommst ein statement von mir, weil ich keinen bock auf missverständnisse habe und anstatt das zu akzeptieren provozierst du mich nur! das ist echt zum kotzen und nix anderes. viel spaß im wald, ich geh mir gebratene tauben verdienen.


----------



## caroka (12. September 2007)

Das habe ich ja ganz vergessen. 

*Guten Morgen*


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

leute, wenn schon dschihad, dann bitte über radmarken, corbon-teile, fully-hardtail oder sonstwas


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

@fuel : der mit der weißen frau war *king kong*, nicht godzilla  
würde aber auch gut zu hkn auf seinem kinderbike passen


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,

`tschuldigung, bin noch zu müd` für Dschihad...

Am Popo Bikedimensionen: In KH hat mal irgendwer zu mir gesagt, wenn ich mit meinem Rad überhole, wäre dass so, wie wenn ein Ozeandampfer einen überholt.  Kann mich noch genau dran erinnern, war kurz vor der Weinbergstreppe. Gestern meinte der MichaelFfm dann etwas ähnliches...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Tango-Stück war bestimmt was von Piazzolla!
> 
> Gute Nacht!



Ich glaube das ganze Konzert hatte mit Piazolla zu tun, aber ich war einfach zu müde. Seeeeehr schade...........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

So bin in FRA angekommen. Witzigerweise habe ich in Unterliederbach noch die Ratte, ebenfalls auf dem Weg zur A***** getroffen 

War sehr schön zu fahren heute morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> leute, wenn schon dschihad, dann bitte über radmarken, corbon-teile, fully-hardtail oder sonstwas



Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es nur ein einzelner Krieger ist, der meint auf den Kriegspfad gehen zu müssen


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In KH ...



kh hat den vorderreifen an meinem jekyll auf dem gewissen  
da war ich zuletzt mit dem bike unterwegs und gestern hab ich zufällig gemerkt, dass das vorderrad platt ist.
na ja, dank lefty ist der austausch ja ein kinderspiel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, dank lefty ist der austausch ja ein kinderspiel



Lieber Kinderspiel als Lagerspiel


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So bin in FRA angekommen. Witzigerweise habe ich in Unterliederbach noch die Ratte, ebenfalls auf dem Weg zur A***** getroffen
> 
> War sehr schön zu fahren heute morgen



ihr fahrt bestimmt noch im hellen ohne licht, stimmts ?
würd mich mal interessieren, ob man die baustelle zwischen münster und liederbach wieder gefahrlos innen befahren kann. im dunkeln trau ich mich aber nicht, da da plötzlich hindernisse auftauchen könnten bzw. irgendwo wieder ein loch gebuddelt sein könnte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (12. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Kein Thema, von der einen Portion sind ja vier Leute von satt geworden. Die zweite Portion ging an Gerd.
> 
> Tour + Apres-Biken war wieder sehr nett, nur die Bedienung hätte auch mal freundlich gucken dürfen.





Arachne schrieb:


> War ihr Benehmen durch mein Auftreten zu rechtfertigen?   <- meine Meinung!



das lag nur daran das ich ich nicht dabei war ....

ich war da schon auf dem Sofa ....platt aber glücklich   Thorsten hat mich, nachdem ich mich von euch getrennt habe, noch mal 2std durch gegend gejagt.... das war aber irgendwie kein plauschertempo mehr 

@Gerd wo war die sms ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> @Gerd wo war die sms ???



Sorry, Stephan das war meine Schuld, die Anderen und ich haben uns gestern bei mir vor der Haustür getrennt, da ich nicht mehr mit zur Gundelhardt wollte. Gerd hatte Deine Telefonnummer nicht und mich daher gebeten, im Forum zu posten, wo das Après-Biken stattfindet.

Da wir zu Hause aber sofort gegessen haben, habe ich das leider vergessen


----------



## Alberto68 (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, Stephan das war meine Schuld, die Anderen und ich haben uns gestern bei mir vor der Haustür getrennt, da ich nicht mehr mit zur Gundelhardt wollte. Gerd hatte Deine Telefonnummer nicht und mich daher gebeten, im Forum zu posten, wo das Après-Biken stattfindet.
> 
> Da wir zu Hause aber sofort gegessen haben, habe ich das leider vergessen



nicht so tragisch, ich war da wahrschein grade auf dem sofa zusammen gebrochen...wie wir um ca 21.15 an der gundel vorbei sind war noich keiner da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ob man die baustelle zwischen münster und liederbach wieder gefahrlos innen befahren kann.



Wo meinst Du genau? Auf dem Radweg, der gerade aus dem seitlich abgetrennten Stück Strasse gebaut wird?


----------



## Maggo (12. September 2007)

plauschertour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> plauschertour



Viel Spass, bin ich schon am Lago


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo meinst Du genau? Auf dem Radweg, der gerade aus dem seitlich abgetrennten Stück Strasse gebaut wird?



si ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> si ...



Sorry, habe ich leider nicht drauf geachtet, weil ich da morgens immer auf der Strasse fahre. Da ich ab morgen Urlaub habe und heute wahrscheinlich über Hofheim zurückfahre, kann ich Dir leider so schnell keine Auskunft mehr geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

So, der FR aus Baden-Baden, der sich zu der Tour gestern angemeldet hatte, hat sich noch bei mir gemeldet: Er hatte sich offensichtlich wirklich im Eintrag vertan


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> plauschertour



respekt, wollte ich ja eigentlich schon immer mal machen ...
aber 5:45 hm würde für mich bedeuten, um 5:00 uhr loszufahren und dann an der hm schon den halben akku leer zu haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, der FR aus Baden-Baden, der sich zu der Tour gestern angemeldet hatte, hat sich noch bei mir gemeldet: Er hatte sich offensichtlich wirklich im Eintrag vertan



schade ...


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, habe ich leider nicht drauf geachtet, weil ich da morgens immer auf der Strasse fahre. Da ich ab morgen Urlaub habe und heute wahrscheinlich über Hofheim zurückfahre, kann ich Dir leider so schnell keine Auskunft mehr geben



nochmal schade ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nochmal schade ...




wirklich ganz furchtbar schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> respekt, wollte ich ja eigentlich schon immer mal machen ...
> aber 5:45 hm würde für mich bedeuten, um 5:00 uhr loszufahren und dann an der hm schon den halben akku leer zu haben ...



Ich glaube, wenn ich da nicht in Bella Italia weilen würde, wäre ich auch spasseshalber mal hingefahren


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> respekt, wollte ich ja eigentlich schon immer mal machen ...
> aber 5:45 hm würde für mich bedeuten, um 5:00 uhr loszufahren und dann an der hm schon den halben akku leer zu haben ...



Lass Dich nicht hängen...wär schön wenn Du dabei bist 

Zum hochfahren brauchst Du eh kein Licht mehr...


----------



## fUEL (12. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lass Dich nicht hängen...wär schön wenn Du dabei bist
> 
> Zum hochfahren brauchst Du eh kein Licht mehr...


 
Hab ich richtig verstanden daß ihr *um 6.30 auf dem Alden* sein wollt??
das würde für mich bedeuten 5.10 Abfahrt zu Hause und flottes Tempo bis hoch.


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, der FR aus Baden-Baden, der sich zu der Tour gestern angemeldet hatte, hat sich noch bei mir gemeldet: Er hatte sich offensichtlich wirklich im Eintrag vertan



Lieb, dass er sich gemeldet hat! 

konnte er Hochdeutsch?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hab ich richtig verstanden daß ihr *um 6.30 auf dem Alden* sein wollt??




6:45 auf em Alden. Sonnenaufgang soll am Sonntag in FFM um 7:00 sein gestern sollte er um 6:50 sein. Hab mir mal den Zeitraffer der Feldicam angschaut. Dort fing es gestern ab 6:30 zu dämmern an...


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn ich da nicht in Bella Italia weilen würde, wäre ich auch spasseshalber mal hingefahren



ich auch! ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich auch! ...



was machste denn in italien????


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

also um 6.00 uhr braucht es definitiv noch licht ! da ist es noch stockdunkel !es würde ja auch wenig sinn machen, den sonnenaufgang oben erleben zu wollen, aber schon im hellen hochzufahren  

würde sowas auch lieber in ner warmen sommernacht machen wollen, wenn die temperaturen auch nachts um die 20 ° C haben. dann machen nightrides oder solche aktionen noch viel mehr spaß.
hat sich dieses sommer aber irgendwie nicht ergeben, gab ja auch nur ein paar wenige tage, wo solche temperaturen nachts herrschten ...

macht ihr mal, vielleicht sehen wir uns, wenn wir gegen 9.00 uhr wie üblich die auffahrt richtung hochtaunus wagen ...


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> na ja, dank lefty ist der austausch ja ein kinderspiel



aber nur, wenn Du von der richtigen Seite aus anfängst!


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aber nur, wenn Du von der richtigen Seite aus anfängst!



stimmt  muß ich wohl doch aufpassen, nicht dass ich die gabel nachher nicht mehr richtig dran baue


----------



## Alberto68 (12. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> plauschertour



Hey Maggo    du hast ja einen sockenschuß  um 500 uhr da komm ich vielleicht heim aber da geh ich nicht rad fahren 

@Gerd  wie sieht es am Sonntag mit einer Normalzeittour aus ?? ich bin Sa wieder auf einer Feier  und muß SO wieder Promille abbauen


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Arme



bababababaaa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Hey Maggo    du hast ja einen sockenschuß  um 500 uhr da komm ich vielleicht heim aber da geh ich nicht rad fahren



Memme!


----------



## habkeinnick (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn: ich habe letztens übrigens das Perwoll-Funktionskleidungs-Waschmittel bei der dm bekommen. Die haben soetwas nun aber auch günstiger unter ihrer Eigenmarke "denk mit".



prima, dann muss ich da wohl auch mal schauen gehen. danke.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bababababaaa...



Meintest Du vllt. "blablablablablaaa..."


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Hey Maggo    du hast ja einen sockenschuß  um 500 uhr da komm ich vielleicht heim aber da geh ich nicht rad fahren



also wenn du um fünfe heimkommst, hast du dir ja schonmal das lästige aufstehen erspart  
seh also für dich keinen grund, da nicht mitzufahren


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Hey Maggo    du hast ja einen sockenschuß  um 500 uhr da komm ich vielleicht heim aber da geh ich nicht rad fahren


Geht mir ähnlich... Obwohl ich es im Sommer vielleicht auch mal witzig fände!


Alberto68 schrieb:


> @Gerd  wie sieht es am Sonntag mit einer Normalzeittour aus ?? ich bin Sa wieder auf einer Feier  und muß SO wieder Promille abbauen


Unbedingt!  12 Uhr Hofheim/12:30 Gundel? Und dann bitte schööön logger die Radwoche ausklingen lassen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Achso ich werde übrigens heute am späten Nachmittag noch eine schöne Runde über Hofheim, etc... drehen...

Wer Lust/Zeit hat, bitte melden...

Caaarrrooo


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meintest Du vllt. "blablablablablaaa..."



Woher weißt Du?  Du warst doch gar nicht bei!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und dann bitte schööön logger die Radwoche ausklingen lassen!



Schön locker und ganz geschmeidig im üblichen Renntempo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du?  Du warst doch gar nicht bei!




bei wem?


----------



## habkeinnick (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @fuel : der mit der weißen frau war *king kong*, nicht godzilla
> würde aber auch gut zu hkn auf seinem kinderbike passen







fUEL schrieb:


> Das kam direkt unter dem Foto mit dem zugegebenermassen unpassenden Godzilla Vergleich, der mit humor denk ich aber gut zu nehmen ist.







Arachne schrieb:


> In KH hat mal irgendwer zu mir gesagt, wenn ich mit meinem Rad überhole, wäre dass so, wie wenn ein Ozeandampfer einen überholt.  Kann mich noch genau dran erinnern, war kurz vor der Weinbergstreppe. Gestern meinte der MichaelFfm dann etwas ähnliches...



 

morsche ihr plauscher. auf dem bild sieht mein bike ja auch wirklich wie spielzeug aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

mahlzeit hkn


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt  muß ich wohl doch aufpassen, nicht dass ich die gabel nachher nicht mehr richtig dran baue



und vergiß nicht, dass Pedale und Tretlager unterschiedliche Gewinderichtungen pro Seite haben!   

Wenn Du ganz lieb bist, helfe ich Dir beim Einstellen von Umwerfer und Schaltung!


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und vergiß nicht, dass Pedale und Tretlager unterschiedliche Gewinderichtungen pro Seite haben!
> 
> Wenn Du ganz lieb bist, helfe ich Dir beim Einstellen von Umwerfer und Schaltung!



ich will doch nur nen platten flicken


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was machste denn in italien????



ich träume! Äh, nein, nicht in, sondern vielleicht von. Jedenfalls hoffe ich, es um diese Zeit behaglich zu haben!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich will doch nur nen platten flicken



Ich will doch nur spielen


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich will doch nur nen platten flicken



Ich bring auch die Metallsäge mit, man weiß ja nie!  

Hoffentlich kommen auch Gresi und arkonis: Gresi hilft mir bei der Metallbearbeitung und arkonis backt am Ende wieder alles zusammen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

So, bis später...

...erst Meeting und dann Fressen


----------



## habkeinnick (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> mahlzeit hkn



guten hunger wahltho


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich will doch nur spielen



Genau, Du bringst Deinen neuen Lehrfilm mit und bestellst schon mal ordentliche Decals! Aus dem komischen Vehikel zaubern wir schon noch ein gescheites Rad!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Mist, der Sauerstoff von gestern hält irgendwie noch vor...


----------



## Alberto68 (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schön locker und ganz geschmeidig im üblichen Renntempo




JAAAA wer schneller fährt kann länger Aprebike machen


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gruezi zäme
> 
> Aua, 8° draussen.......
> .........ich spring dann mal aufs Rad *föstelfröstel*





wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> War sehr schön zu fahren heute morgen



Ich fand es super angenehm, konnte endlich mal wieder morgens (ja, ja, vormittags...  )  in den kurzen Klamotten fahren!


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So bin in FRA angekommen. Witzigerweise habe ich in Unterliederbach noch die Ratte, ebenfalls auf dem Weg zur A***** getroffen
> ...


Wie weit hatte sie denn die Augen offen? Hat sie Dich gleich erkannt, oder mußtest Du sie erst ansprechen?


----------



## caroka (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Achso ich werde übrigens heute am späten Nachmittag noch eine schöne Runde über Hofheim, etc... drehen...
> 
> Wer Lust/Zeit hat, bitte melden...
> 
> Caaarrrooo



Bin heute zum Laufen verabredet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bin heute zum Laufen verabredet.



Selbst schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bin heute zum Laufen verabredet.





wahltho schrieb:


> Selbst schuld



wahltho wollte sicher *schade* sagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie weit hatte sie denn die Augen offen? Hat sie Dich gleich erkannt, oder mußtest Du sie erst ansprechen?



Sie hatte wohl versucht mich einzuholen und dabei die Unbill eines Autofahrers auf sich gezogen, weil sie bei rot über eine Ampel drüber ist und war dann hinter mir 

Sie machte einen leicht echauffierten (im Sinne von angestrengt, erhitzt) Eindruck.

Unsere Begegnung dauert aber nur ca. 10 Sekunden, weil ich dann links Richtung Bahnhof abgebogen bin und sie weiter Richtung Industriepark gefahren ist...

Ich habe ihre eine gesegnete Mahlzeit gewünscht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wahltho wollte sicher *schade* sagen



natürlich ist das auch schade


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sie hatte wohl versucht mich einzuholen und dabei die Unbill eines Autofahrers auf sich gezogen, weil sie bei rot über eine Ampel drüber ist und war dann hinter mir
> 
> Sie machte einen leicht echauffierten (im Sinne von angestrengt, erhitzt) Eindruck.
> 
> ...



was die frau alles für nur 10 sec. mit wahltho riskiert   

schade, wird sie sich dann gedacht haben, als du links abgehauen bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was die frau alles für nur 10 sec. mit wahltho riskiert



Genau, ich bin es aber gewohnt, dass Frauen in meiner Anwesenheit echauffiert sind


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, ich bin es aber gewohnt, dass Frauen in meiner Anwesenheit echauffiert sind



nur keine falsche bescheidenheit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur keine falsche bescheidenheit



Keine Sorge, das wäre doch schade


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Unsere Begegnung dauert aber nur ca. 10 Sekunden, ...



Das nenne ich einen kurzen Quickie!


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Guude, les ma nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. September 2007)

moin gerd moin seb moin ihr restlichen plauscher


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. September 2007)

hab gestern während meiner ,,trailtour,, en abflug gemacht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2007)

hab schon nachgelesen  ich schreib eigentlich immer erst wenn ich fertig bin  oder meinst du jetzt was ganz spezielles?

gude iggi


----------



## habkeinnick (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude, les ma nach!



gerd hat in letzter zeit wohl öfters nen clown gefrühstückt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das nenne ich einen kurzen Quickie!



Kurz' aber gut


----------



## habkeinnick (12. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hab schon nachgelesen  ich schreib eigentlich immer erst wenn ich fertig bin



sprichst du auch erst wenn du fertig mit kauen bist?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sprichst du auch erst wenn du fertig mit kauen bist?



nur wenns nicht eilt 

aber gumma, man isst ja auch erst wenn man fertig mit kochen ist  (grillen is ne Sache für sich iggi)


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2007)

gude,

mal eine frage:
was ist besser eine Kurbel (LX) komplett zu kaufen oder einzelne Kettenblätter?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gerd hat in letzter zeit wohl öfters nen clown gefrühstückt



ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, weiß nur nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> mal eine frage:
> was ist besser eine Kurbel (LX) komplett zu kaufen oder einzelne KettenblÃ¤tter?



entweder ne neue LX Kurbel oder Deore BlÃ¤tter (alle drei fÃ¼r 30â¬). LX BlÃ¤tter kaufen lohnt nicht.


----------



## Maggo (12. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> mal eine frage:
> was ist besser eine Kurbel (LX) komplett zu kaufen oder einzelne Kettenblätter?



gude,
kurbel neukaufen halte ich persönlich für sinnvoller. vorrausgesetzt du muss alle blätter tauschen.iss ein rechenexempel.

biste sontag dabei?


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> entweder ne neue LX Kurbel oder Deore Blätter (alle drei für 30). LX Blätter kaufen lohnt nicht.


 


Maggo schrieb:


> gude,
> kurbel neukaufen halte ich persönlich für sinnvoller. vorrausgesetzt du muss alle blätter tauschen.iss ein rechenexempel.
> 
> biste sontag dabei?


 
probleme macht die mittlere, da werden aber die anderen nicht mehr lange auf sich warten. Bisher habe ich gerade einmal dreimal die Kette gewechselt...
am Sonntag ist da was ? Aber nicht was zum frühaufstehen zwingt


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

Sonntag sind wir schon zu viert...Zilli mal mitgerechnet


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> am Sonntag ist da was ? Aber nicht was zum frühaufstehen zwingt



Arkonis setzen sechs!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2007)

Typ von Thoxoholics meint wenn nix knackt, nicht geknickt ist und sie ganz normal federt dürft auch nix dran sein. Auf der sicheren Seite wäre man natürlich nur wenn man sie überprüfen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (12. September 2007)

@crazy
was macht der XC ersatz / planung ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2007)

thto schrieb:


> @crazy
> was macht der XC ersatz / planung ?



Ersatz is keiner geplant. Hab ja noch n anderes Fahrrad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> am Sonntag ist da was ? Aber nicht was zum frühaufstehen zwingt



Wird wohl wieder eine Plauscherrunde ab Hofheim/Gundelhardt um die Mittagszeit geben. Gerd hat es ja schon angepostet 

LMB-Eintrag sollte jemand anders machen, da ich ja am Sonntag bereits auf Reisen bin


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

Zwei Kollegen treffen sich im Park, der eine hat ein neues scharfes Fahrrad.
Meint der andere:
"Boah, tolles Fahrrad, was hast'n dafür gezahlt?"
"War kostenlos."
"Erzähl mal!"
"Naja, gestern bin ich hier durch den Park gegangen, 
da kommt 'ne junge Frau auf 'nem Fahrrad vorbei, hält an, 
zieht sich die Kleider aus, und meint, 
ich könnte alles von ihr haben, was ich will."
"Hey echt gute Wahl, 
die Klamotten hätten Dir eh' nicht gepasst..."


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hab schon nachgelesen  ich schreib eigentlich immer erst wenn ich fertig bin  oder meinst du jetzt was ganz spezielles?
> 
> gude iggi



ne, nix Spezielles.

Gude iggi!


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)




----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gerd hat in letzter zeit wohl öfters nen clown gefrühstückt


 ich fahre einfach zu viel Rad: das kommt vom Sauerstoff! 


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, weiß nur nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll


hmmm, ist doch nichts Negatives dran!? Zumindest, solange ich damit niemanden (unfreundliche Bedienungen mal ausgenommen) ernsthaft brüskiere.


----------



## caroka (12. September 2007)

Die Kollegen sind doch schw..................................ierig, oder?


----------



## Alberto68 (12. September 2007)

will heute einer so ab 1800 uhr ne runde biken ?


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

bin müde und verspannt. Kann mich bitte mal einer gerade in den Schlaf massieren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (12. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> will heute einer so ab 1800 uhr ne runde biken ?


Wollen schon aber die gebratenen Tauben mit Trauben fliegen nicht so tief da muss man erst über einen großen Berg von A.....t . 

Bike hab ich dabei ;ab 19 Uhr  komm ich mit Glück hier raus( gestern war es 22.20) und danach noch dahaam bis 1.20 .........weiter a......ten 

Aber so is es nun mal

dafür ...morgen mittag ab 14 Uhr :Regenbiken oder so


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wollen schon aber die gebratenen Tauben mit Trauben fliegen nicht so tief da muss man erst über einen großen Berg von A.....t .
> 
> Bike hab ich dabei ;ab 19 Uhr  komm ich mit Glück hier raus( gestern war es 22.20) und danach noch dahaam bis 1.20 .........weiter a......ten
> 
> ...



Wieso willst de im Regen biken wenn die Sonne scheinen soll


----------



## Alberto68 (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin müde und verspannt. Kann mich bitte mal einer gerade in den Schlaf massieren?!



ich kann dich schnell mal auf den feldberg peitschen dann tun die beine so weh das du den rücken nicht mehr merkst


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> will heute einer so ab 1800 uhr ne runde biken ?



wahltho wollte heute Abend fahren. Ist aber vielleicht schon unterwegs. Ich lasse es heute radmäßig ruhiger angehen.


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich kann dich schnell mal auf den feldberg peitschen dann tun die beine so weh das du den rücken nicht mehr merkst



hmmm, aaah, laß mich nachdenken, hmmm naja, hmmmmm ich würde ja so gerne, hmmm, - Du ich glaube ich schaffe das heute einfach zeitlich nicht so recht.  Obwohl ich natürlich so gerne würde!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wahltho wollte heute Abend fahren. Ist aber vielleicht schon unterwegs.



Ne, bin noch in FFM, komme aber hoffentlich bald hier los Richtung Hofheim...


----------



## fUEL (12. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wieso willst de im Regen biken wenn die Sonne scheinen soll


 
Also au meiner Tageszeitung heut morsche sah das nach Resche aus für meue wenn auch kein Dauerresche so doch geleschendlich hatte die gsacht


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Also au meiner Tageszeitung heut morsche sah das nach Resche aus für meue wenn auch kein Dauerresche so doch geleschendlich hatte die gsacht


 
Deine Zeitung spricht mit dir  Wusste gar nicht das die in Hesse schon so fortschrittlich sind


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Deine Zeitung spricht mit dir  Wusste gar nicht das die in Hesse schon so fortschrittlich sind



tja, wärst de mal hier geblibbe   in de schwiez gehe die uhre halt noch anners


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Deine Zeitung spricht mit dir  Wusste gar nicht das die in Hesse schon so fortschrittlich sind



genau, mer sinn hier ned nur viiiieeel freundlicher, mer sinn aach viiiieeel fottschriddlicher!!


----------



## caroka (12. September 2007)

War gerade mit MissH laufen und habe dann noch Wahlthos Frau auf ihrem Rad gesehen.


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Aber hier senn die Küh schöner und bimmeln


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. September 2007)

hi hab mal ne frage
welches unternehmen kümmert sich denn um garantiefälle um rockshox-gabeln....
bei fox z.B wäre des ja toxaholics...
nur bei rockshox weiß ich des net soo...


----------



## Miss H (12. September 2007)

Wer hat morgen Lust und Zeit?

Do. ab 16:45 Uhr an der Gundelhard, habe mit Caroka schon locker was ausgemacht.  

aber   GEMÄßIGT   meine Schulter ist nicht in Ordnung  , und später geht auch nicht und wir haben nur bis 18 Uhr Zeit.  

Miss H


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber hier senn die Küh schöner und bimmeln



 besonders schön find ich die lilanen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. September 2007)

meine reba knackt!!!!
ey das ist schon die 2. gabel die das macht... also das heißt einschicken.... und warten.... und warten.... was mach ich nur falsch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2007)

und so lange mit meiner Unfallfox fahren, hoffentlich hält sie...
ich weiß trotzdem nicht was du dich wegen dem bissi knacken so anstellst...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> War gerade mit MissH laufen und habe dann noch Wahlthos Frau auf ihrem Rad gesehen.





Bin auch wieder zu Hause, nachdem über Hofheim kommend am Staufen noch alles Trailige mitgenommen habe


----------



## Alberto68 (12. September 2007)

endlich wieder daheim

was war das heute ne bescheidene runde, erst  riesenstock im NEUEN schaltwerk und dann ein kettenglied aufgezogen und kette gerissen 
dann fast in Gerdskehren auf die fresse gelegt... ich geh jetzt aufs sofa da passier hoffentlich nix mehr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2007)

ohje, das klingt ja gar nicht so erfreut  aber solang nix kaputt ging und die Knochen heile sind passts ja


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> was war das heute ne bescheidene runde, erst  riesenstock im NEUEN schaltwerk und dann ein kettenglied aufgezogen und kette gerissen dann fast in Gerdskehren auf die fresse gelegt...



Tja, manchmal gibt es solche Tage


----------



## wondermike (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lieb, dass er sich gemeldet hat!
> 
> konnte er Hochdeutsch?



Herrgoddsacknochemolnei! Nadierlich kenne mir Badenser Hochdeidsch! Des ischd oine bodenlose Underschdellung, dass mir des net kenne däde.


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> endlich wieder daheim
> 
> was war das heute ne bescheidene runde, erst  riesenstock im NEUEN schaltwerk und dann ein kettenglied aufgezogen und kette gerissen
> dann fast in Gerdskehren auf die fresse gelegt... ich geh jetzt aufs sofa da passier hoffentlich nix mehr



Aber immer schönen hinten bleiben und nicht nach vorne rutsche 

Hauptsache du bist ganz


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> besonders schön find ich die lilanen



Ich find die auf 2 Beinen schon hübscher und die bimmele ach nett so


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Ach du heilige Sch****e 

http://www.20min.ch/digital/webpage/story/23365592

DA bleib ich doch lieber am Boden und fahr Rad ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

http://www.20min.ch/news/zuerich/story/31238546:dope:


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach du heilige Sch****e
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/digital/webpage/story/23365592
> 
> DA bleib ich doch lieber am Boden und fahr Rad ......



Puh, aber ist ja zum Glück nichts passiert!


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Puh, aber ist ja zum Glück nichts passiert!



Musste erstmal einen grossen Schluck eines Prager Bieres zu mir nehmen ..... 800m Hut ab


----------



## wissefux (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach du heilige Sch****e
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/digital/webpage/story/23365592
> 
> DA bleib ich doch lieber am Boden und fahr Rad ......





mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.20min.ch/news/zuerich/story/31238546:dope:



ihr schweizer seid schon ein völkchen


----------



## Arachne (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Musste erstmal einen grossen Schluck eines Prager Bieres zu mir nehmen ..... 800m Hut ab



Da hast Du genug Zeit, dass Dein Leben mehrfach an Dir vorüber zieht!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2007)

Da fahr ich auch lieber Bike, da bleibt man wenigstens weitesgehend in Bodennähe 
Ich geh mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Zilli (12. September 2007)

Guude,
bin Nr. 5  für Sonndach


Maggo schrieb:


> ich pack mehrere....


Ich glaub ich wiederhol mich, aber .... mein A**** bleibt Jungfrau


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.20min.ch/news/zuerich/story/31238546:dope:



und nun wirds verbrannt?


Ne Schande ist das


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und nun wirds verbrannt?



Ich denke mal die Schaffhauser Stadtpolizei macht ne Sausse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Noch jemand ein Espresso und ein Grappa ?????? 


Ach ihr seit ja zu weit weg


----------



## caroka (12. September 2007)

Oh, da wird einem ganz anders, wenn man die Bilder sieht. Das zu überleben ist mehr als Glück.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> bin Nr. 5
> 
> Ich glaub ich wiederhol mich, aber .... mein A**** bleibt Jungfrau



Nabend Carsten  

Sonntag kommen evtl. noch zwei dazu...


----------



## caroka (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Noch jemand ein Espresso und ein Grappa ??????
> 
> 
> Ach ihr seit ja zu weit weg



Ich hol mir mal ein Weinchen.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hol mir mal ein Weinchen.



Da will ich nicht nachstehen, muß mal schnell in de Keller


----------



## fUEL (12. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und nun wirds verbrannt?
> 
> 
> Ne Schande ist das


 




werd den mal vorschlagen fürs Guiness Book als schnellster Schweizer aller Zeiten 


Saukalt is drausse geworrn - dann werds meue schee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Der schnellste Schweizer das bin ich doch ;-) ....... im au die Couach hüpfen 

Habe am Abend einen Bericht im SF2 über Lukkas Stöckli gesehen, der der mit dem Rad so ueber die Berge fährt. Der schiesst den Berg mit einer Dura Ace 25er Kassette hoch unglaublich ........

http://www.lukasstoeckli.ch/dynamic/page_home.asp?seiid=2


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

Lagrein, de Carsten kennt en...lecker...hicks


----------



## fUEL (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der schnellste Schweizer das bin ich doch ;-) ....... im au die Couach hüpfen
> 
> Habe am Abend einen Bericht im SF2 über Lukkas Stöckli gesehen, der der mit dem Rad so ueber die Berge fährt. Der schiesst den Berg mit einer Dura Ace 25er Kassette hoch unglaublich ........
> 
> http://www.lukasstoeckli.ch/dynamic/page_home.asp?seiid=2


 

Bekannter Masochist, vllt. sollte man ihm mal das bike abnehmen


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der schnellste Schweizer das bin ich doch ;-) ....... im au die Couach hüpfen
> 
> Habe am Abend einen Bericht im SF2 über Lukkas Stöckli gesehen, der der mit dem Rad so ueber die Berge fährt. Der schiesst den Berg mit einer Dura Ace 25er Kassette hoch unglaublich ........
> 
> http://www.lukasstoeckli.ch/dynamic/page_home.asp?seiid=2



Der ist doch Nationalheld bei Euch, er war sogar schon in der Bike Bravo.

Hat ne wöchentliche Serie im CH-TV?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...vllt. sollte man ihm mal das bike abnehmen



   da werd er awwer gugge


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der ist doch Nationalheld bei Euch, er war sogar schon in der Bike Bravo.
> 
> Hat ne wöchentliche Serie im CH-TV?



Naja danke für die Blumen, aber war noch nicht in der Bike Braveo


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

oh ich glaube der Kräuterduft aus Schaffhausen weht über Zürich


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bekannter Masochist, vllt. sollte man ihm mal das bike abnehmen



Vor allem fährt er ein CD von der Stange tststststs mit dieser Gabel wo was fehtl


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oh ich glaube der Kräuterduft aus Schaffhausen weht über Zürich



*SACK*





will auch...


----------



## Zilli (12. September 2007)

In 15 min (22:30) gibt's im WDR ne Sendung "über Mounbtainbiker, die hoch springen"; (wahrscheinlich eher DH oder FR)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> In 15 min (22:30) gibt's im WDR ne Sendung "über Mounbtainbike, die hoch springen"; (wahrscheinlich eher DH oder FR)



auf Dich kann man sich verlassen 

hab schon umgeschaltet


----------



## Zilli (12. September 2007)

Lugga; Deine Flasche ist übrigens immer noch dicht.


----------



## Zilli (12. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> auf Dich kann man ich verlassen
> 
> hab shcon umgeschaltet


Du dich kaufen Wörterbuch, hat mich auch gehelfen


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> In 15 min (22:30) gibt's im WDR ne Sendung "über Mounbtainbiker, die hoch springen"; (wahrscheinlich eher DH oder FR)



DH und FR ist doch genau Deine Kragenweite oder wie war das in Südtirol


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

3:1


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Lugga; Deine Flasche ist übrigens immer noch dicht.







Zilli schrieb:


> Du dich kaufen Wörterbuch, hat mich auch gehelfen



stimmd doch gar ned, bei mir is alles richdisch


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 3:1


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

Podolski müsste schiessen und Podolski schiesst TORTORTORTOR 

sorry auch ne Leidenschaft


----------



## Zilli (12. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> DH und FR ist doch genau Deine Kragenweite oder wie war das in Südtirol


ne, mir liegt nur die tiefere Variante von Downhill ...
.... gibts englische Fachbegriffe für Rasenmäher oder Steinschleifer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Podolski müsste schiessen und Podolski schiesst TORTORTORTOR
> 
> sorry auch ne Leidenschaft



mach lieber das Fenster auf, dann geht von dem guten Schaffhausener nix verloren


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ne, mir liegt nur die tiefere Variante von Downhill ...
> .... gibts englische Fachbegriffe für Rasenmäher oder Steinschleifer



Warst DU nicht der, der sich manchmal sogar kopfüber in den Trail gestürzt hat und jetzt tust de so  


Im TV geht um Zwillinge, Jung und Dirter...auch FR....gleich gehts los


----------



## Zilli (12. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Warst DU nicht der, der sich manchmal sogar kopfüber in den Trail gestürzt hat und jetzt tust de so
> 
> 
> Im TV geht um Zwillinge, Jung und Dirter...auch FR....gleich gehts los


Das "_kopfüber in den Trail gestürzt_" mußt Du nur wörtlich nehmen  deshalb meine Frage nach den vorgenannten Fachbegriffen 

Gute Nacht zusammen, bin erst vor 2 Std. von'ne A****** gekommen und nu etwas platt.


----------



## arkonis (12. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> In 15 min (22:30) gibt's im WDR ne Sendung "über Mounbtainbiker, die hoch springen"; (wahrscheinlich eher DH oder FR)


 

soviel geballte Blödheit im Fernsehen :kotz:


----------



## fUEL (12. September 2007)

und publikumswirksam wird dann im Fernsehen gezeigt, wie man sich ohne helm die Schulter auskugelt und die Weichbirne gottolb noch heil blieb


----------



## fUEL (12. September 2007)

Die sind so weit von ner gelungenen Sozialisation entfernt, daß sich hoffentlich nicht so viele ein schlechtes Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. September 2007)

Da haben sich die Sozialpädagogen vom öffentlich-rechtlichen Rundfunk ja mal wieder richtig ausgetobt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2007)

Ich hoffe wir haben bei der Erziehung unseres Filius mehr Glück und ein besseres Händchen...

GN8 @All


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

die hatten doch ne weiche Birne im TV


----------



## Lucafabian (12. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir haben bei der Erziehung unseres Filius mehr Glück und ein besseres Händchen...
> 
> GN8 @All




 GN8


----------



## fUEL (12. September 2007)

Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, wäre meine Frau nicht am Tv gewesen; die ist mit Kopfschütteln aufgestanden und hat mich gefragt was mich denn daran überhaupt fasziniert, das anzusehen.
Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich darauf keine Antwort -höchstens die, daß die Würmer schon die Lätzchen umhaben. und sehnsüchtig unter den Europaletten warten.


----------



## fUEL (12. September 2007)

Nachtdanmalzusamme


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nachtdanmalzusamme


s Nächtle


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...dann fast in Gerdskehren auf die fresse gelegt... ich geh jetzt aufs sofa da passier hoffentlich nix mehr



 Wie ist es denn auf dem Sofa ausgegangen?


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2007)

moin !

ich könnt  und  und :kotz: 

bin heut auf dem weg zur a***** volle kann auf die fresse geflogen. war die baustelle in der unterliederbacherstraße in höchst.
natürlich ich gegen die erlaubte fahrrichtung, fahrbahn ist ja breit genug. wenn um die zeit mir einer entgegenkommt, fahr ich halt kurz in die baustelle rein und am nächsten hütchen wieder raus.
so auch heute ...
dummerweise gabs da nicht nur das lange längsloch entlang der fahrbahn, sonder auch eins quer rüber bis zur absperrung. das merkte ich aber erst, als mein vorderrad plötzlich abtauchte  
null chance, der abflug begann und endete knapp vor dem um einiges tieferen längsloch. glück im unglück ...
schürfwunden hab ich jetzt an knie, im gesicht und vor allem an den händen.
jetzt weiß ich auch endlich wieder, warum man eigentlich immer langfingerhandschuhe tragen sollte   

so, mir reichts für heute. hab grad echt die kacke am hacken  
wer nimmt se mir ab


----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ............
> Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich darauf keine Antwort -höchstens die, daß die Würmer schon die Lätzchen umhaben. und sehnsüchtig unter den Europaletten warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> ich könnt  und  und :kotz:
> 
> ...



 Shei$$e  

Trotzdem auch Dir einen guten Morgen. Mir geht es momentan erstaunlich gut und ich hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

Natürlich wünsche ich Dir auch gute Besserung. Hoffentlich nässen die Schürfwunden nicht so.


----------



## Maggo (13. September 2007)

@fuggs: was machste dann fer bosse. du sollst aach net verkehrt in de einbahnstraase rumdüse. habbe mers ned oft genuch gesacht? 

guten heilungsprozess und lass die kacke einfach heut nachmittag in höchst uff de gass lieje, da gibts genug patienten die sie dir abnehmen.


----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @fuggs: was machste dann fer bosse. du sollst aach net verkehrt in de einbahnstraase rumdüse. habbe mers ned oft genuch gesacht?
> 
> guten heilungsprozess und lass die kacke einfach heut nachmittag in höchst uff de gass lieje, da gibts genug patienten die sie dir abnehmen.


----------



## ratte (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin heut auf dem weg zur a***** volle kann auf die fresse geflogen. war die baustelle in der unterliederbacherstraße in höchst.


Oh oh, das scheint ne Schlüsslestelle zu sein. 

Erstmal Morgen zusammen.

Wo die Baustelle endet, hab ich mich gestern fast auf die Motorhaube nehmen lassen, nur für meine 10-Sekunden-Begegnung mit wahltho. Und ich bin immer noch der festen Überzeugung, die Fußgängerampel war aus.  

Und ich sag direkt mal, bis die Tage.


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Natürlich wünsche ich Dir auch gute Besserung. Hoffentlich nässen die Schürfwunden nicht so.



danke, nässt natürlich wie sau ...



Maggo schrieb:


> @fuggs: was machste dann fer bosse. du sollst aach net verkehrt in de einbahnstraase rumdüse. habbe mers ned oft genuch gesacht?
> 
> guten heilungsprozess und lass die kacke einfach heut nachmittag in höchst uff de gass lieje, da gibts genug patienten die sie dir abnehmen.



in höchst/unterliederbach dürfen mittlerweile einige einbahnstraßen offiziel entgegen der fahrtrichtung befahren werden.
die baustelle gehört natürlich nicht dazu.



caroka schrieb:


>



was gibts da zu lachen   



ratte schrieb:


> Oh oh, das scheint ne Schlüsslestelle zu sein.
> 
> Erstmal Morgen zusammen.
> 
> ...



in der tat. absolute schlüsselstelle. passt mir da bloß auf. ist härter als so manch downhill im taunus  

@wahltho : ich werde jetzt definitiv auch die baustelle zwischen münster und liederbach nicht im dunkeln befahren. warte ich lieber, bis der radweg dort fertig ist ...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2007)

@fux: Was machst de denn für Sachen 

Gude Besserung und en scheene Morsche zusammen


----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was gibts da zu lachen
> ..........



Gelacht habe ich wegen des zweiten Absatzes.


----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

Ich vermisse jemanden heute morgen. Sind sie schon weg? Ich habe mich gar nicht verabschiedet und viel Spass gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gelacht habe ich wegen des zweiten Absatzes.



ok


----------



## fUEL (13. September 2007)

moin

Fux - nur die harde komme in Garde - gute Besserung

Hast de gestern die Schwachmaten im Fersehen gesehen, die machen das was Du erlebt hast wie mit der Medizin - mindest dreimal täglich.

Pack ein Päckchen mit der Kacke und schick es denen nach NRW


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2007)

hab das gestern nicht gesehen, war irgendwie zu müde ...
was genau haben denn die jungs im tv gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

Moin, Moin zusammen


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2007)

Da ging es um ein paar fast Erwachsene Dirtbiker von Häusern gesprungen sind, am liebsten auch in alten Fabrikhallen. Immer ziemlich abgehoben und nahe am selstmord...irgendwie waren die Durchgeknallt

Hier ist ein Video, wobei das duchgeknallte da nicht so rauskommt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N_g60jp_ks


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...bin heut auf dem weg zur a***** volle kann auf die fresse geflogen. ...



Mist!  Gute Besserung!

und trotzdem Guten Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2007)

Die Sendung als Podcast zum downloaden, sind aber knappe 100MB
http://medien.wdr.de/download/1189625400/menschenhautnah/wdr_fernsehen_menschen_hautnah_20070912.mp4


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...Und ich sag direkt mal, bis die Tage.



Bis neulich!


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke, nässt natürlich wie sau ...



Oje!  Meide bitte in nächster Zeit Gegenden, wie den Friedhofstrail! Zumindest zu üblichen Essenszeiten...


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje!  Meide bitte in nächster Zeit Gegenden, wie den Friedhofstrail! Zumindest zu üblichen Essenszeiten...



wegen der würmer oder was


----------



## fUEL (13. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje!  Meide bitte in nächster Zeit Gegenden, wie den Friedhofstrail! Zumindest zu üblichen Essenszeiten...


 
ja Tantalusqualen sind auch für Würmer nur dann keine, wenn diese masos sind


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

A gudde aus dem Süden 

Gute Besserung an das Baustellenopfer ........


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wegen der würmer oder was





fUEL schrieb:


> ja Tantalusqualen sind auch für Würmer nur dann keine, wenn diese masos sind



 Also ich kann da nicht mehr ohne Sorgenfalten vorbei fahren!  Und wenn sie dann auch noch mit Blutgeruch gelockt werden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin heut auf dem weg zur a***** volle kann auf die fresse geflogen. war die baustelle in der unterliederbacherstraße in höchst.
> natürlich ich gegen die erlaubte fahrrichtung, fahrbahn ist ja breit genug.



Mein Beileid und gute Besserung 

Ich fahr' da ja auch immer lang, aber ich fahr auf dem rechten Bürgersteig...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wegen der würmer oder was



Genau


----------



## arkonis (13. September 2007)

so ein tolles Wetter heute  wenn ich es zeitlich geregelt bekomme werde ich heute fahren.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da ging es um ein paar fast Erwachsene Dirtbiker von Häusern gesprungen sind, am liebsten auch in alten Fabrikhallen. Immer ziemlich abgehoben und nahe am selstmord...irgendwie waren die Durchgeknallt


 
die sind auch hier im forum vertreten, schaust du hier  filmkritik bei Dirtern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich vermisse jemanden heute morgen. Sind sie schon weg? Ich habe mich gar nicht verabschiedet und viel Spass gewünscht.



Meintest Du uns 

Wir sind noch da, wir fahren erst morgen los


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich fahr' da ja auch immer lang, aber ich fahr auf dem rechten Bürgersteig...



ich auch, ab morgen. isch schwör ...
diese verflixte baustelle soll wohl noch ein paar monate andauern


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> ich könnt  und  und :kotz:
> 
> ...


Gute Besserung! 
Ich mal mir das gerade so in den wildesten Farben aus

, wie jetzt deine Kollegen schockiert   vor dir in Deckung springen.   Wahrscheinlich tut´s aber mehr weh, als dass es schlimm aussieht. Ist bei Schürfwunden ja leider oft so.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich auch, ab morgen. isch schwör ...
> diese verflixte baustelle soll wohl noch ein paar monate andauern



Ist doch egal, der Fussweg ist doch frei...


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> Ich mal mir das gerade so in den wildesten Farben aus
> 
> , wie jetzt deine Kollegen schockiert   vor dir in Deckung springen.   Wahrscheinlich tut´s aber mehr weh, als dass es schlimm aussieht. Ist bei Schürfwunden ja leider oft so.



kollegen   was ist das ??? bin die ganze woche ganz alleine im büro. ab und zu kommt mal einer mit post vorbei oder die putzfrau.
und das ist noch nicht alles in dieser verfluchten woche. ich sach doch, dass ich grad die kacke am hals hab  
kann nur froh sein, dass hier nicht die hölle über mir zusammenbricht und es halbwegs ruhig ist ...


----------



## fUEL (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kollegen  was ist das ??? bin die ganze woche ganz alleine im büro. ab und zu kommt mal einer mit post vorbei oder die putzfrau.
> und das ist noch nicht alles in dieser verfluchten woche. ich sach doch, dass ich grad die kacke am hals hab
> kann nur froh sein, dass hier nicht die hölle über mir zusammenbricht und es halbwegs ruhig ist ...


 

Frag mal den Chef wie es mit ner hübschen Putzfrau wäre da wird es doch ....zumindest nicht sauberer.

Ach so ich vergaß .wasch Dir den Hals bevor die Neue anfängt..........  good luck


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Frag mal den Chef wie es mit ner hübschen Putzfrau wäre da wird es doch ....zumindest nicht sauberer.
> 
> Ach so ich vergaß .wasch Dir den Hals bevor die Neue anfängt..........  good luck



die putzfrauen kommen von externen firmen. da haben wir leider keinen einfluß drauf. wir hatten mal ein echt hübsches junges ding. die hat immer mal ein schwätzchen gehalten und war zuweilen recht freizügig gekleidet  
aber auch diese zeiten sind leider vorbei  
die neue redet nix, sieht nix aus, ist zu alt und kommt immer dann, wenn ich mein mittagsschläfchen halten will ...


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

du kannst schläfchen halten ...... Hat doch was für sich.

Ich hab leider nur die Möglichkeit in unserer F**** zur Massage, auf den Grill oder ins Fitnesstudio zu gehen, achja ganz zu schweigen von dem Wald hinter dem Bebäude mit Finnenbahn, da wo man sich auch noch per pedes sportlich bewegen muss 

    

In der Schweiz ist es schon schlimm zu a******


*duckundwech*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

@Gerd:

Mir wird das mit der Tour heute abend dann doch zu spät. Ich möchte heute abend nochmal in Ruhe mit meinem Sohn zu abend essen. Wir sind bisher 'eh die beiden einzigen Teilnehmer. Da ich heute schon Urlaub habe, werde ich früher heute nachmittag schon eine Runde drehen und mal schauen, ob ich dann evtl. Caro und MissH um 16:45 Uhr an der Gundelhardt treffe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (13. September 2007)

gude plauscher und dir wahltho viel spaß im urlaub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

Immer langsam, erstmal...

... Mahlzeit HKN


----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meintest Du uns
> 
> Wir sind noch da, wir fahren erst morgen los



Genau Euch.  Ich weiß nicht wie mein Tag heute verläuft. Ich wünsche Euch schon mal jetzt viel Spass und kommt auf jeden Fall gesund wieder.


----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd:
> 
> Mir wird das mit der Tour heute abend dann doch zu spät. Ich möchte heute abend nochmal in Ruhe mit meinem Sohn zu abend essen. Wir sind bisher 'eh die beiden einzigen Teilnehmer. Da ich heute schon Urlaub habe, werde ich früher heute nachmittag schon eine Runde drehen und mal schauen, ob ich dann evtl. Caro und MissH um 16:45 Uhr an der Gundelhardt treffe...



 Würde mich freuen. Wird aber kein Renntempo.


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen. Wird aber kein Renntempo.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

.....lecker......
....hab gerade meinen Bauch mit Blut- und Leberwürstchen, Rippchen, Apfelsauerkraut und Kartoffelpüree gefüllt.


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .....lecker......
> ....hab gerade meinen Bauch mit Blut- und Leberwürstchen, Rippchen, Apfelsauerkraut und Kartoffelpüree gefüllt.


 
Und dann kannst du noch atmen und Beiträge verfassen? Hut ab, ich würde wahrscheinlich die nächste Liegemöglichkeit aufsuchen und erstmal Nachmittagsschlaf halten


----------



## habkeinnick (13. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .....lecker......
> ....hab gerade meinen Bauch mit Blut- und Leberwürstchen, Rippchen, Apfelsauerkraut und Kartoffelpüree gefüllt.



bäh blutwurst...nee caro, nächstes mal darfste nicht mehr neben mir sitzen


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bäh blutwurst...nee caro, nächstes mal darfste nicht mehr neben mir sitzen



    

Sag bloß Du ißt sowas nicht  

Hi Ralph, weißt schon was wg. Samstag?


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... Nachmittagsschlaf halten



aha ! pennen könnt ihr also auch noch auf a***** in de schwiez


----------



## Maggo (13. September 2007)

:kotz:blutwurst:kotz:


----------



## habkeinnick (13. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sag bloß Du ißt sowas nicht
> 
> Hi Ralph, weißt schon was wg. Samstag?



gude uwe,

nee blutwurst nicht...rippchen, sauerkraut und kartoffelpampe schon.

wegen samstag hoffe ich immer noch - werde später stefan noch mal fragen...der wußte es noch nicht genau...


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> aha ! pennen könnt ihr also auch noch auf a***** in de schwiez


 
Aber nur erlaubt nach Blut und Leberwurst, garniert mit Rippchen Pü und Kraut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ....hab gerade meinen Bauch mit *Blut- und Leberwürstchen, Rippchen, Apfelsauerkraut und Kartoffelpüree* gefüllt.



Lecker!


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber nur erlaubt nach Blut und Leberwurst, garniert mit Rippchen Pü und Kraut



so was feines gibts doch bei euch gar net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

Naja, mit der Blutwurst hab` ich es auch nicht so. Das Leckere darin ist mir einfach durch zu viel Fett verdünnt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

Sagt mal 'ne kurze Frage, da ich ewig nicht mit dem Auto in der Schweiz war:

Die Vignette kann man doch an der Grenze mit Euronen kaufen, oder?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, mit der Blutwurst hab` ich es auch nicht so. Das Leckere darin ist mir einfach durch zu viel Fett verdünnt!



Vampir.......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sagt mal 'ne kurze Frage, da ich ewig nicht mit dem Auto in der Schweiz war:
> 
> Die Vignette kann man doch an der Grenze mit Euronen kaufen, oder?



si si


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, mit der Blutwurst hab` ich es auch nicht so. Das Leckere darin ist mir einfach durch zu viel Fett verdünnt!



Erinnert mich an die legendäre Szene aus "Der Name der Rose" wo nur noch die Beines des toten Mönchs aus dem Fass mit dem Schlachtsud schauen  ....


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sagt mal 'ne kurze Frage, da ich ewig nicht mit dem Auto in der Schweiz war:
> 
> Die Vignette kann man doch an der Grenze mit Euronen kaufen, oder?



Si Senor, mittlere Spur an der Basler Grenze


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> si si



Très bien, merci


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Si Senor, mittlere Spur an der Basler Grenze


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2007)

ei gude wie!

ich mag Blutwurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bäh blutwurst...nee caro, nächstes mal darfste nicht mehr neben mir sitzen



Mir war klar, dass wenigstens einer ihhhhh schreit.


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sagt mal 'ne kurze Frage, da ich ewig nicht mit dem Auto in der Schweiz war:
> 
> Die Vignette kann man doch an der Grenze mit Euronen kaufen, oder?


 
27.50 EUR glaube ich und du bekommst Franken zurück 

Es gibt aber auch Vignette an den Tankstellen vor der Grenze. Am besten fährst du auch nicht durch Basel, sondern vorher in Richtung Rheinfelden, was schneller geht, da Basel eine grosse Baustelle ist ....


----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude uwe,
> 
> nee blutwurst nicht...rippchen, sauerkraut und *kartoffelpampe* schon.
> 
> .......



 .....ih, so was esse ich nicht.


----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber nur erlaubt nach Blut und Leberwurst, garniert mit Rippchen Pü und Kraut


Im mom brauch ich keinen Mischlaf.


----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

@Wahltho

Miss H hat ihr kommen zur Gundelhardt in Frage gestellt. Wir könnten auch früher fahren. Sie beobachtet unser Treiben hier und schliesst sich ganz vllt. an.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2007)

ja samma wissen die Jungs denn nicht das man nicht mit dem Feuer spielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ja samma wissen die Jungs denn nicht das man nicht mit dem Feuer spielt



welche Jungs?

Ich - spielen ist das völlig falsche Wort! - beschäftige mich am liebsten mit heißen Sachen!


----------



## Maggo (13. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Im mom brauch ich keinen Mischlaf.



bist hübsch genug!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2007)

@ Gerd: die Jungs wo der Uwe n Link gepostet hat, die die im Fernsehn warn


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Gerd: die Jungs wo der Uwe n Link gepostet hat, die die im Fernsehn warn



ach so, danke.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. September 2007)

moiiin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2007)

moin iggi!

sag mal, was hast du eigentlich mit der Reba angestellt seit wir die gestern nachmittag ausgebaut haben das das jetzt so schlimm ist wie du tust


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin iggi!
> 
> sag mal, was hast du eigentlich mit der Reba angestellt seit wir die gestern nachmittag ausgebaut haben das das jetzt so schlimm ist wie du tust



was häää
knacken nervt halt


----------



## habkeinnick (13. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin iggi!
> 
> sag mal, was hast du eigentlich mit der Reba angestellt seit wir die gestern nachmittag ausgebaut haben das das jetzt so schlimm ist wie du tust



sebastian ich weiß nicht ob ein upgrade der KeFü was bringt da das dicke alu krumm war


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sebastian ich weiß nicht ob ein upgrade der KeFü was bringt da das dicke alu krumm war



 wie hasten das hinbekommen?


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

@ habkeinnick

hab mir gerade mal die Bilder in deiner Galerie angeschaut (Plauschertours) Da hat es ja ne Menge platte Reifen drin. Fährt im Taunus jemand ummenand der immer Reisnägel verstreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2007)

Ich vermute du meinst nicht hkn sondern mich 

hier im Taunus verteilt eigentlich keine Reisnägel  nur haben wir da einen der irgendwie immer die flaschen Reifen und/oder den falschen Luftdruck drauf hat(te), und da war dann mind. 1x pro Ausfahrt ein Wechselschlach fällig


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ habkeinnick
> 
> hab mir gerade mal die Bilder in deiner Galerie angeschaut (Plauschertours) Da hat es ja ne Menge platte Reifen drin. Fährt im Taunus jemand ummenand der immer Reisnägel verstreut



Wo sind da denn Plattenbilder  hab nur eins gefunden und das war nichtmal vom Maggo


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich vermute du meinst nicht hkn sondern mich
> 
> hier im Taunus verteilt eigentlich keine Reisnägel  nur haben wir da einen der irgendwie immer die flaschen Reifen und/oder den falschen Luftdruck drauf hat(te), und da war dann mind. 1x pro Ausfahrt ein Wechselschlach fällig





Des kommt wesche dem fehlenden UST, hab in ST auch Porbleme mit de Wechselschläuch gehabt ganz besonders wenn wieder einer Downhill gerufen hat


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich vermute du meinst nicht hkn sondern mich


 
Uuppps, sorry but you are right


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2007)

Falscher Reifen, falsche Linie, flascher Luftdruck, zu schmale Felgen oder was auch immer  UST brauch kein Mensch  nur unnötiger Fummelkram 

ich geh ma xc Parts putzen und wiegen...mir is langweilig


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

Jiipehh, schwing mich auf mein Pony und galoppiere mal nach Hause 
muss nähmlich aufräumen, da ich Damenbesuch am WE erwarte 

und noch Pest*o* anrühren muss


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ habkeinnick
> 
> hab mir gerade mal die Bilder in deiner Galerie angeschaut (Plauschertours) Da hat es ja ne Menge platte Reifen drin. Fährt im Taunus jemand ummenand der immer Reisnägel verstreut



Das passiert nur rückständigen Bikern (ja, die gibt`s auch noch in D), die immer noch mit Schlauch fahren!


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Falscher Reifen, falsche Linie, flascher Luftdruck, zu schmale Felgen oder was auch immer  UST brauch kein Mensch  nur unnötiger Fummelkram
> 
> ich geh ma xc Parts putzen und wiegen...mir is langweilig



Den Mantel braucht man, den Schlauch nicht!


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2007)

cool, ein schlauchoderdochbesserschlauchlosdschihad   

also ich bin da ganz konventionell. was bringt ust, wenn man dann bei einem platten doch einen schlauch rein macht  
und komm mir jetzt keiner damit, dass ust net platt machen geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> cool, ein schlauchoderdochbesserschlauchlosdschihad
> 
> also ich bin da ganz konventionell. was bringt ust, wenn man dann bei einem platten doch einen schlauch rein macht
> und komm mir jetzt keiner damit, dass ust net platt machen geht



Man könnt auch ein paar Blätter reinwickeln, dann kann man sagen man fährt immer noch Schlauchlos


----------



## habkeinnick (13. September 2007)

ich hatte in ST 2 platten glaub ich...aber die an einem tag...

@gerd - rückständig vielleicht, aber dafür schnell den berg hinab


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Man könnt auch ein paar Blätter reinwickeln, dann kann man sagen man fährt immer noch Schlauchlos



hab auch schon leute gesehen, die haben mangels ersatzschlauch ihr schlauchsystem mit tannennadeln usw. ausgestopft. geht auch


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> cool, ein schlauchoderdochbesserschlauchlosdschihad
> 
> also ich bin da ganz konventionell. was bringt ust, wenn man dann bei einem platten doch einen schlauch rein macht
> und komm mir jetzt keiner damit, dass ust net platt machen geht



*1. man kann mit weniger Luft fahren
2. man kann mit weniger Luft fahren
3. man kann mit weniger Luft fahren
4. man kann mit weniger Luft fahren
5. man kann mit weniger Luft fahren
*


5 Gründe sollten ausreichen...


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab auch schon leute gesehen, die haben mangels ersatzschlauch ihr schlauchsystem mit tannennadeln usw. ausgestopft. geht auch



Dann riechts beim bremsen im nassen immer nach Tannennadelnschaumbad ...


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1. man kann mit weniger Luft fahren
> 2. man kann mit weniger Luft fahren
> 3. man kann mit weniger Luft fahren
> 4. man kann mit weniger Luft fahren
> ...



Mal ehrlich mit wieviel weniger Luft kann man dann fahren? Ich fahre meine NN2.4 mit 2.3 - 2,5 bar (100+ KG). Wenn ich bei 2.3 bin habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Reifen ins schwimmen gerät. Wie kann man dann noch weniger Luft fahren   (Ernst gemeinte Frage !)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich mit wieviel weniger Luft kann man dann fahren? Ich fahre meine NN2.4 mit 2.3 - 2,5 bar (100+ KG). Wenn ich bei 2.3 bin habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Reifen ins schwimmen gerät. Wie kann man dann noch weniger Luft fahren   (Ernst gemeinte Frage !)



kann ich meinen 2,25ern definitiv nicht zumuten. wenns holprig wird is danach immer erstmal pause angesagt. knapp unter drei bar müssen bei mir rein.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich mit wieviel weniger Luft kann man dann fahren? Ich fahre meine NN2.4 mit 2.3 - 2,5 bar (100+ KG). Wenn ich bei 2.3 bin habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Reifen ins schwimmen gerät. Wie kann man dann noch weniger Luft fahren   (Ernst gemeinte Frage !)



Ich fahr mit weniger wie 2 Bar und finds klasse...unter 2 bar fängt der Grip erst an. Ich wieg aber auch nur akt. 77kg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

N'abend bin noch 'ne nette Runde um den Alden rum mit der Caro gefahren 

Unterwegs haben wir dann auch noch fUEL getroffen, der uns dann noch ein Stück begleitet hat.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2007)

ich fahre vorn 2bar, bei weniger (Fat Albert) hab ich das Gefühl das er mir beim um die Kurve fahren wegkippt. Und ich glaube meine Felgen (DT E540) sind breit genug für den Reifen. Hinten fahre ich 2,2bar. Habe bisher keine Probleme und beim nächsten Durchschlag mach ich den DH Schlauch mit 380g rein (es gibt Reifen die weniger wiegen  )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2007)

gude wahltho


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit weniger wie 2 Bar und finds klasse...unter 2 bar fängt der Grip erst an. Ich wieg aber auch nur akt. 77kg



Denke mal das kommt dann meinen 2.3 bar bei 100+ ziehmlich nahe .... 
hmmhmmmhmmm mal meinen LBD nach nem LR Satz zum testen fragen 

bin halt ungläubig


----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend bin noch 'ne nette Runde um den Alden rum mit der Caro gefahren
> 
> Unterwegs haben wir dann auch noch fUEL getroffen, der uns dann noch ein Stück begleitet hat.



Ja, war eine schöne Runde.  Die Anderen sind jetzt wohl unterwegs. 
Ich geh mal Essen machen.


----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit weniger wie 2 Bar und finds klasse...unter 2 bar fängt der Grip erst an. Ich wieg aber auch nur akt. 77kg



Stimmt!  Habe ich kürzlich auch bemerkt, dass der Grip bei < 2 bar besser ist.
Unn ab in die Küsch.......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2007)

@ mzaskar: Es gibt no-tube Systeme, die funzen mit normalen Felgen und normalen Reifen


----------



## habkeinnick (13. September 2007)

puh, die lassen es auch ganz gut laufen

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...b_mondial-du-vtt-descente-de-venosc-c_extreme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gude wahltho



Gude Crazy


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Stimmt!  Habe ich kürzlich auch bemerkt, dass der Grip bei < 2 bar besser ist.
> Unn ab in die Küsch.......



Was gibt´s denn ???? Komm vorbei


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh, die lassen es auch ganz gut laufen
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...b_mondial-du-vtt-descente-de-venosc-c_extreme



Da iss ja Betrieb wie auf dem Frankfurter Kreuz .......


----------



## habkeinnick (13. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da iss ja Betrieb wie auf dem Frankfurter Kreuz .......




stimmt, aber wenn du am kreuz so fährst haste auch ruckzuck keinen lappen mehr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh, die lassen es auch ganz gut laufen
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...b_mondial-du-vtt-descente-de-venosc-c_extreme



japp, allerdings. Und die überholen auch ziemich radikal. Mir wär das zu sehr am Steilhang


----------



## Miss H (13. September 2007)

Und ich beneide Euch mal wieder ums Fahren, war um 17 Uhr auch zu Hause, na weiß man eben nicht vorher,
Hauptsache, es hat Euch Spaß gemacht bei dem herrlichen Wetter  

Miss H


----------



## Zilli (13. September 2007)

Guude,


Miss H schrieb:


> Und ich beneide Euch mal wieder ums Fahren, war um 17 Uhr auch zu Hause, na weiß man eben nicht vorher,
> Hauptsache, es hat Euch Spaß gemacht bei dem herrlichen Wetter
> 
> Miss H


... und erst um 1930 zu Haus zu sein is aus zum  , insbesondere wenn man mit dem Gedanken gespielt hat, mitzufahren.

So, un nu erst recht 0545 Frühstügg, weil morgen wird's nix und Samstag wahrscheinlich aach niggese.

das muste mal raus


----------



## Zilli (13. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh, die lassen es auch ganz gut laufen
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...b_mondial-du-vtt-descente-de-venosc-c_extreme



 *sabber* + gute Kamera("führung")


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ mzaskar: Es gibt no-tube Systeme, die funzen mit normalen Felgen und normalen Reifen


Ermmm wie get denn das?? Ich mache einfach eine Flüssigeit die Abdichtet in denReifen  ... und das hält *skeptichbinich*

War da nicht mal was in der BB??? muss gleich mal wühlen gehen *unnwech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh, die lassen es auch ganz gut laufen
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...b_mondial-du-vtt-descente-de-venosc-c_extreme



 wo ist das  wann fahren wir hin?  Da gibts auch ne Seilbahn  Ist ja endlos die Abfahrt  



@Wahltho: Ich wünsch Deiner Frau und Dir nen schönen Urlaub, kommt heil wieder


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo ist das  wann fahren wir hin?  Da gibts auch ne Seilbahn  Ist ja endlos die Abfahrt
> 
> 
> 
> @Wahltho: Ich wünsch Deiner Frau und Dir nen schönen Urlaub, kommt heil wieder



Caméra embarquée sur la célèbre piste de descente "Venosc" au 2 Alpes lors du mondial de VTT 2007.

Denke mal in Les 2 Alpes - www.les2alpes.com


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

http://www.mondialduvtt.com/

oder aber good old suisse 

http://www.grischatrail.ch/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219434

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=295797 (Post 7)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2007)

@ mzaskar: du hast ne Art breites Gummiband und ein Spezialventil für die Felge, und die Dichtsuppe für den Reifen. Beim montieren wohl äussers fummelig, aber wenns mal sitzt, dann isses wien normaler UST Reifen auf ner normalen UST Felge, nur das kleine Löcher im Reifen selbstständig geflickt werden.
Soweit zumindest die theorie, praxis hab ich wegen des Preises noch keine gesammelt.


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ mzaskar: du hast ne Art breites Gummiband und ein Spezialventil für die Felge, und die Dichtsuppe für den Reifen. Beim montieren wohl äussers fummelig, aber wenns mal sitzt, dann isses wien normaler UST Reifen auf ner normalen UST Felge, nur das kleine Löcher im Reifen selbstständig geflickt werden.
> Soweit zumindest die theorie, praxis hab ich wegen des Preises noch keine gesammelt.



Ist dann die Felge nicht versuppt hmmhmmmhmmm weiss noch neet so recht,  aber Danke für die Info

S.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist dann die Felge nicht versuppt hmmhmmmhmmm weiss noch neet so recht,  aber Danke für die Info
> 
> S.



Ich find es ist ne sauerei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich find es ist ne sauerei...



was kostet so ein LRS für Tubeless???

Obwohl inner Zeitung ja was stand, dass wenns schief geht man ziehmlich in der Sch**** sitzt. Wegen macht braucht Kartuchen zum pumpen und muss dann doch einen Schlauch mitnehmen, man braucht festsitzende Reifen, also keinen NN und so ...... glaub ich bleib noch etwas bei der alten Schlauch / Reifen Combo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

G**les Video  - Vor allen Dingen die Überholszenen ("Merci!") sind lustig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2007)

ich geh ma ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was kostet so ein LRS für Tubeless???
> 
> Obwohl inner Zeitung ja was stand, dass wenns schief geht man ziehmlich in der Sch**** sitzt. Wegen macht braucht Kartuchen zum pumpen und muss dann doch einen Schlauch mitnehmen, man braucht festsitzende Reifen, also keinen NN und so ...... glaub ich bleib noch etwas bei der alten Schlauch / Reifen Combo



Bin die ganze Zeit 2,25 NN hinten 2,35 FA vorne gefahren, tubeless. Auf den neuen Felgen hab ich derzeit Minion 2,5 drauf, die sind für den noch zu liefernden Freerider, gibts da eigentlich Neuigkeiten? Hab da Drahtreifen verwendet, die ersten in meinem Leben. In Südtirol hat ichmit diesen Dingern min. 2 x nen Platten, wir habens aber auch richtig krachen lassen. Bin mit ca. 2,3 bar gefahren, das war mir viel zu hart.

UST mit ganz wenig Luft ist mir aber einfach lieber...fette breite Reifen haben aber auch was. Ich will demnächst mal den ich glaub High roller testen, den gibts in 2,7 Zoll


----------



## arkonis (13. September 2007)

so ein Mist mein Sigam Akku hat nach einem Jahr einen Wackelkontakt.
Muss ich den direkt an Sigma schicken oder gehts auch über den Händler?
Ich nämlich noch nie ein Paket verschickt, weiß gar nicht wie das geht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2007)

Geh' jetzt auch bald ins Bett GN8


----------



## caroka (13. September 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Und ich beneide Euch mal wieder ums Fahren, war um 17 Uhr auch zu Hause, na weiß man eben nicht vorher,
> Hauptsache, es hat Euch Spaß gemacht bei dem herrlichen Wetter
> 
> Miss H



Mir tun von gestern noch ganz schön die Knochen weh.  Bist Du heute nochmal gelaufen oder hast Du einen Ruhigen eingelegt?


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Und ich beneide Euch mal wieder ums Fahren, war um 17 Uhr auch zu Hause, na weiß man eben nicht vorher,
> Hauptsache, es hat Euch Spaß gemacht bei dem herrlichen Wetter
> 
> Miss H



Um die Zeit hättest Du noch mit uns fahren können! War eine sehr nette Tour die Uwe50 uns über TT-Strecken am Judenkopf geführt hat.  Zurück über Lorsbach und einen besonders im Dunklen interessanten Trail zum Albertsweg hoch.  Wir sind dann zuerst zum Meisterturm und wegen fehlender Bikesicherungsgelegenheit doch wieder zur Gundel zum Aprés-Biken.


----------



## Miss H (13. September 2007)

@ Caroka,

habe Euch mit Frust hinterher geschaut, bin noch mal spazieren gegangen und einen kleinen Trail entdeckt,

Läuft denn morgen was?

Meinen OP-Termin habe ich jetzt auf den 22. Nov. festgelegt, und dann ist ein Vierteljahr Ruhe


----------



## Zilli (13. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich geh ma ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


Guude Gresi, Du wolltest mir nochmal einen Link wg. den Protektoren zusenden ? (Danke vorab)

@wahltho: Dir schönen Urlaub und Deiner mir immer noch unbekannten Gattin


... mein Chef ist ab Montag auch für 2 Wo im Urlaub => fast wie Urlaub für mich 

Gute N8 zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh, die lassen es auch ganz gut laufen
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...b_mondial-du-vtt-descente-de-venosc-c_extreme



GEIL!!! 

Aber stellt euch mal vor, ihr seid auf dem Trail und dann kommen von hinten so welche angeschmettert und drängen euch am besten in einer der steilen Kurven aus der Bahn wie den einen da...  Und habt ihr gehört wie schwer der mit der Kamera geatmet hat?!


----------



## Miss H (13. September 2007)

Hoffe, Euch alle bald mal kennen zu lernen

Von mir auch schönen Urlaub an Wahltho

@Zilli, 
ist die Katze aus dem Haus, tanzen die Mäuse,
übertreib es nicht


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

@wahltho: Dir und Almut einen schönen Urlaub, kommt heil wieder!


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ...... mein Chef ist ab Montag auch für 2 Wo im Urlaub => fast wie Urlaub für mich
> ...



Ich habe im Jahr auch zwölf Wochen Urlaub!


----------



## Miss H (13. September 2007)

Hey, alle schon im Bett? 
Ich glaubs nicht.

Na, dann geh ich auch, nix los mit Euch


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hey, alle schon im Bett?
> Ich glaubs nicht.
> 
> Na, dann geh ich auch, nix los mit Euch



wer is im Bett???


----------



## Miss H (13. September 2007)

na Du nicht, aber die anderen jungen Hüpfer
muß morgen auch um 6 Uhr aufstehen


----------



## habkeinnick (13. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> GEIL!!!
> 
> Aber stellt euch mal vor, ihr seid auf dem Trail und dann kommen von hinten so welche angeschmettert und drängen euch am besten in einer der steilen Kurven aus der Bahn wie den einen da...  Und habt ihr gehört wie schwer der mit der Kamera geatmet hat?!



ja das schnaufen habe ich auch gehört...erinnert mich an unsere abfahrten wenn uwe downhill gerufen hat. das war echtes kämpfen zum schluss. keine kraft mehr in den unterarmen, höllentempo und ziemlich unebenes gelände *lachweg* 

mir wurde ganz anders als sich mein vorderrad in ner kurve bei so ca. 35-40 km/h und ich in schräglage einfach mal um ca. 30 cm versetzt hat   - aber das war so schnell vorbei...aber einpaar hundert meter weiter musste ich mal anhalten und durchatmen


----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> na Du nicht, aber die anderen jungen Hüpfer
> muß morgen auch um 6 Uhr aufstehen



Ich geh zum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich hatte in ST 2 platten glaub ich...aber die an einem tag...
> 
> @gerd - rückständig vielleicht, aber dafür schnell den berg hinab



Das ist nur das Bike!!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. September 2007)

leck fett gehts da direkt steil runter

http://www.zapiks.fr/fat-wheels-2007-les-coulisse.html

gut das die da auch immer wieder nen manual machen


----------



## habkeinnick (14. September 2007)

auch geil . die selben jungs

http://www.vttfreeride.com/dossiers/article-193-fat-wheels-2007.html


----------



## habkeinnick (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist nur das Bike!!



na klar...ich bin nur passagier auf dem bock


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

moin !

@wahltho +  : viel spaß im kurzurlaub


----------



## caroka (14. September 2007)

Guten Morgen 



Miss H schrieb:


> @ Caroka,
> 
> habe Euch mit Frust hinterher geschaut, bin noch mal spazieren gegangen und einen kleinen Trail entdeckt,
> 
> ...


Wir können heute ja eine Runde drehen.  Wahltho und ich sind gestern schon um 16:30 in Fischbach gestartet. 


Zilli schrieb:


> ....
> ... mein Chef ist ab Montag auch für 2 Wo im Urlaub => fast wie Urlaub für mich
> 
> Gute N8 zusammen


Somit steigt bestimmt auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich mal wieder zu sehen. 



Miss H schrieb:


> Hey, alle schon im Bett?
> Ich glaubs nicht.
> 
> Na, dann geh ich auch, nix los mit Euch


Nicht frech werden.  

Jetzt hol ich mir mal einen Kaffee....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (14. September 2007)

@ Zilli

herzlichen  Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag ,
alles Gute und in Zukunft weniger Stürze 

stell schon mal das Bier kalt 

Grüße Angsthase 62


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2007)

Yepp Carsten herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. September 2007)

@All: Bis denne


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

alles gute, zilli


----------



## Maggo (14. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh, die lassen es auch ganz gut laufen
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...b_mondial-du-vtt-descente-de-venosc-c_extreme



den typ würd ich mir unten im tal kaufen, der könnt froh sein wenn er später wieder laufen könnt. von radfahn ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## caroka (14. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @All: Bis denne



Viel Schbass.


----------



## Maggo (14. September 2007)

lieber carsten, alles liebe zu deinem ehrentag, lass es krachen, zieh dir dabei aber protektoren an. reinhauen, alles geben


----------



## caroka (14. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ......
> ... mein Chef ist ab Montag auch für 2 Wo im Urlaub => fast wie Urlaub für mich
> ....



.....oder wie Geburtstag. 

 Alles Gute mein Lieber. Lass die Schwarte krachen.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2007)

*Die besten Wünsche aus Neu-Isenburg von Fabienne und Lugga 

Lass es Dir heute gut gehen, so richtig gut gehen  *

Heut ist der Tag für für den Hauswein aus Tirol...


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,

 und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Zilli!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Morgen Hirsch, so früh wach?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen Hirsch, so früh wach?



Moin, ich geh (fahr) mal arbeiten.............

CARSTEN....    Alles Gute


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Hab` ma `ne Frage an die wie ich jung gebliebenen: Habt ihr euch in den letzten Jahren mal an Klimmzügen versucht? Ich war da auch vor Jahren nie so der Spezialist drin. Gestern hat es sich so ergeben, dass wir nach dem Schaukeln, uns auch an Klimmzügen auf dem Spielplatz versuchten. Ich wunderte mich auch ein paar hinzubekommen. Heute aber bin ich fix und fertig...


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin, ich geh (fahr) mal a*******.............
> ...



Oh, mein Beileid!


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin, ich geh (fahr) mal a******.............



schade


----------



## Maggo (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade



wirklich schade.


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2007)

Guten Morgen zusamme

und alles Beste für den Jubilar


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> auch geil . die selben jungs
> 
> http://www.vttfreeride.com/dossiers/article-193-fat-wheels-2007.html




MOIN ALL

Moin HKN  gar nicht gut, wenn ich mir so videos anschaue .... ich glaub ich brauch auch mehr einen Freerider... ich liebäugel auch mit einem torque ... aber irgendwie hab ich auch angst um mich selbst, wenn ich sehe wie ich jetzt schon den Berg runterbrate und das mit einem eher xc-bike 

da passt nur je oller je doller


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

ALLES GUTE ZILLI  






 Feier schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

wer es noch nicht gesehen hat gibt jetzt Bilder von den Taunustrails 

http://taunustrails.de/2007/bilderfs.htm


----------



## habkeinnick (14. September 2007)

hey carsten, alles gute zum geburtstag.    

feier schön und lass dich reich beschenken.


----------



## uwe50 (14. September 2007)

Ab heute startet in Eschbon das Kino-Herbstprogramm:

Wer auch nicht Blockbuster-Filme sehen möchte, findet hier ein reichhaltiges Programm mit teilweise aktuellen Filmen

http://www.volksbildungswerk-eschborn.de/Eschborn K - Uebersicht.html

Im Eschbon-K sitzt man auch während der Filmvorführung um Tische. Der Eintrittspreis ist mit 3 EUR "bescheiden". Die Preise für Getränke beginnen bei einem EUR. Je nach Film ist der Besuch bescheiden bis zu "überfüllt". Wer einen sicheren Platz will, ist vielleicht schon um 20 Uhr dort. 

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja auch mal hier.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> MOIN ALL
> 
> Moin HKN  gar nicht gut, wenn ich mir so videos anschaue .... ich glaub ich brauch auch mehr einen Freerider... ich liebäugel auch mit einem torque ... aber irgendwie hab ich auch angst um mich selbst, wenn ich sehe wie ich jetzt schon den Berg runterbrate und das mit einem eher xc-bike
> 
> da passt nur je oller je doller



morsche, das mit dem je oller je doller kann schon sein...aber wäre es dann nicht gut ein bike mit mehr reserven zu haben?   

vielleicht haste ja glück und findest noch ein passendes torque im sparbuch zur zeit oder nimmst das RM Slayer 50 bei zweirad stadler.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. September 2007)

achso - gude plauscher


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> achso - gude plauscher



Mahlzeit hkn!  Berto fährt doch schon `nen Slayer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mahlzeit hkn!  Berto fährt doch schon `nen Slayer.




achso, konnte ich ja nicht ahnen...hmm, dann braucht er aber entweder nen FR(X) oder halt nen ganz anderes dingens....


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morsche, das mit dem je oller je doller kann schon sein...aber wäre es dann nicht gut ein bike mit mehr reserven zu haben?
> 
> vielleicht haste ja glück und findest noch ein passendes torque im sparbuch zur zeit oder nimmst das RM Slayer 50 bei zweirad stadler.



ich finde bzw es sieht so aus, als ob das torque sich besser bergauf fahren lässt.  
wenn ich crasy auf dem torque sehe gegen maggo auf dem slayer sehe.


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mahlzeit hkn!  Berto fährt doch schon `nen Slayer.



ich fahr doch das alte slayer das eher ein xc bzw allmountain bike ist   

mit dem kann ich gegen Gerd's plastikbomber mithalten


----------



## Maggo (14. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> achso, konnte ich ja nicht ahnen...hmm, dann braucht er aber entweder nen FR(X) oder halt nen ganz anderes dingens....



seins ist ja im vergleich zum aktuellen "eisenhaufen" ein wirklich zahmes cc bike.......


----------



## Maggo (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich finde bzw es sieht so aus, als ob das torque sich besser bergauf fahren lässt.
> wenn ich crasy auf dem torque sehe gegen maggo auf dem slayer sehe.



ich weiß nicht ob das nur mit dem rad zu tun hat......glaub ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich finde bzw es sieht so aus, als ob das torque sich besser bergauf fahren lässt.
> wenn ich crasy auf dem torque sehe gegen maggo auf dem slayer sehe.




hihi, maggo hats auch schon geschrieben....liegt wohl eher am CR als am bike...wenn du mich auf dem torque bergauf fahren siehst, dann denkste das jedenfalls nicht mehr


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob das nur mit dem rad zu tun hat......glaub ich irgendwie nicht.


genauso wie das:


Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich fahr doch das alte slayer das eher ein xc bzw allmountain bike ist
> 
> mit dem kann ich gegen Gerd's plastikbomber mithalten


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, maggo hats auch schon geschrieben....liegt wohl eher am CR als am bike...wenn du mich auf dem torque bergauf fahren siehst, dann denkste das jedenfalls nicht mehr



wie, Du fährst auch mal bergauf???


----------



## habkeinnick (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie, Du fährst auch mal bergauf???



klar, das ist das was ich manchmal mache wenn ich nicht schiebe...noch nie gesehen? ok, ist auch äußerst selten und auch nur auf strecken die unter deinem niveau liegen.


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> klar, das ist das was ich manchmal mache wenn ich nicht schiebe...noch nie gesehen? ok, ist auch äußerst selten und auch nur auf strecken die unter deinem niveau liegen.



ne, ne, ne, nach unten habe ich keine Begrenzung! Ich bekomme selbst auf ebenem Asphalt keine Pickel.  Als Bestrafung sehe ich WABs, oder Asphalt nur proportional zu deren Gefälle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2007)

@ Arachne

Habe mir erlaub in deinen Bildern rumzustöbern, wo liegt denn der Lemberg?? Glaube da würde ich ja gerne mal rumfahren ...... aber nur wenn es Bergauf WAB's gibt


----------



## habkeinnick (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ne, ne, ne, nach unten habe ich keine Begrenzung! Ich bekomme selbst auf ebenem Asphalt keine Pickel.  Als Bestrafung sehe ich WABs, oder Asphalt nur proportional zu deren Gefälle!



du bekommst pickel? krass...und bergab keine begrenzung? das halte ich jetzt mal für nen gerücht...also ich habe auf jedenfall bergab grenzen...


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, maggo hats auch schon geschrieben....liegt wohl eher am CR als am bike...wenn du mich auf dem torque bergauf fahren siehst, dann denkste das jedenfalls nicht mehr




creesy ist ja eh ne extra nummer wie der auf  und mit bike rumhampelt


----------



## Maggo (14. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> Habe mir erlaub in deinen Bildern rumzustöbern, wo liegt denn der Lemberg?? Glaube da würde ich ja gerne mal rumfahren ...... aber nur wenn es Bergauf WAB's gibt



der lemberg liegt in bad kreuznach und da liegt auch mein tacho. ich muss eh nochmal hin, kannst ja mitkommen.


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der lemberg liegt in bad kreuznach und da liegt auch mein tacho. ich muss eh nochmal hin, kannst ja mitkommen.



und der stopfen von meinem lenkerhörnchen. muß ich wohl auch nochmal hin


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du bekommst pickel? krass...und bergab keine begrenzung? das halte ich jetzt mal für nen gerücht...also ich habe auf jedenfall bergab grenzen...



Lies nochmal durch!  (letztens meinte doch jemand zu mir "...wenn Dich der Plauscher überhaupt verstehen will".) Und dann mach mal `nen Terminvorschlag für , da werden wir das Ganze dann nochmal im Detail erörtern!


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der lemberg liegt in bad kreuznach und da liegt auch mein tacho. ich muss eh nochmal hin, kannst ja mitkommen.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bad Kreuznach


Danke! 


mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> Habe mir erlaub in deinen Bildern rumzustöbern, wo liegt denn der Lemberg?? Glaube da würde ich ja gerne mal rumfahren ...... aber nur wenn es Bergauf WAB's gibt


Wir fahren immer einen sehr schönen, aber auch steilen und anspruchsvollen (zwei Spitzkehren) Trail hoch. Man kommt aber sogar mit dem Auto hin!


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Ich hätte heute auch gerne frei!  - obwohl - da wäre ich gestern wohl gestorben...


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

@mzaskar: Wieviel Kilo- und Höhenmeter traust Du Dir denn an einem Tagesausflug zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar: Wieviel Kilo- und Höhenmeter traust Du Dir denn an einem Tagesausflug zu?




komm Gerd leg mal ne hausnummer vor  was traust du dich


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar: Wieviel Kilo- und Höhenmeter traust Du Dir denn an einem Tagesausflug zu?


 
Also Kilo habe ich 100    


Bei mir in den Bergen sind so am Wochenende 30 - 50 mit 800 - 1600 hm die Regel .....

denke schon das ich da hoch komme, bin halt eher der *ichfahrgemütlichhochundguckmirdieLandschaftan* Fahrer und *runterhelfenalleHeiligen*

achja bin auch gut zu Fuss


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also Kilo habe ich 100
> 
> 
> Bei mir in den Bergen sind so am Wochenende 30 - 50 mit 800 - 1600 hm die Regel .....
> ...



Paßt! 

Unsere komplette Runde in KH sind wohl so gut 50km und knapp 1400Hm. (...und wir brauchen den ganzen Tag!)

@berto: mehr brauch (schaff) ich nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Paßt!
> 
> Unsere komplette Runde in KH sind wohl so gut 50km und knapp 1400Hm. (...und wir brauchen den ganzen Tag!)
> 
> @berto: mehr brauch (schaff) ich nicht.


 
scheint dann wohl zu gehen  Ansonsten kann ich ja die ReGa rufen ... achnee bei euch heisst das ja ADAC 

Ich bin am 20/21 Oktober aufjedenfall in Frankfurt, evtl. auch ein paar Tage länger. Das darauffolgende WE (27/28) bin ich im Saarland bei meinen Eltern, was nach KH auch kein Problem darstellt ......


----------



## habkeinnick (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lies nochmal durch!  (letztens meinte doch jemand zu mir "...wenn Dich der Plauscher überhaupt verstehen will".) Und dann mach mal `nen Terminvorschlag für , da werden wir das Ganze dann nochmal im Detail erörtern!



lesen? kann ich nicht...sprechen auch nicht....mehr so lautsprache...DOWNHILL ist ein toller ausruf.

ei am end sehen wir uns wieder beim gimbi...


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also Kilo habe ich 100
> ...



Nachdem ich gestern, nach Jarzehnten Versuchsabstinenz, mich an ein paar Klimzügen versuchte (und auch den ein, oder anderen leidlich schaffte), mußte ich mal wieder meine Waage quälen. Habe ein paar Kilos verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> lesen? kann ich nicht...sprechen auch nicht....mehr so lautsprache...DOWNHILL ist ein toller ausruf.
> 
> ei am end sehen wir uns wieder beim gimbi...



im Moment jammere ich schon, wenn es heißt "auf`s Rad" ...

Kommender Montag 20:00 Uhr!


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern, nach Jarzehnten Versuchsabstinenz, mich an ein paar Klimzügen versuchte (und auch den ein, oder anderen leidlich schaffte), mußte ich mal wieder meine Waage quälen. Habe ein paar Kilos verloren.


 
Was sagt mir das ????? Jahrzehnte kein Radfahren dann nehm ich ab


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> scheint dann wohl zu gehen  Ansonsten kann ich ja die ReGa rufen ... achnee bei euch heisst das ja ADAC
> 
> Ich bin am 20/21 Oktober aufjedenfall in Frankfurt, evtl. auch ein paar Tage länger. Das darauffolgende WE (27/28) bin ich im Saarland bei meinen Eltern, was nach KH auch kein Problem darstellt ......



@Plauscher: quälen wir ihn (und uns) am ersten vorgeschlagenen WE im Taunus und am zweiten in KH?


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was sagt mir das ????? Jahrzehnte kein Radfahren dann nehm ich ab



   Keiner versteht mich...    

bzw. will mich verstehen! Montag 20 Uhr Gimbi?!


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Plauscher: quälen wir ihn (und uns) am ersten vorgeschlagenen WE im Taunus und am zweiten in KH?


 
jajajaja ich liebe schmerzen ......


war ich das der das geschrieben hat  nöö das war ich nicht


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jajajaja ich liebe schmerzen ......
> ...



sobald wir seine Vorlieben erkundet haben können wir auslosen, wer die Domina machen darf!


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sobald wir seine Vorlieben erkundet haben können wir auslosen, wer die Domina machen darf!


 
ihr seit ja schlimmer als mein Psychiater 

Hoffentlich vergesst ihr das mit dem quälen 

Aber freue mich auf eine nette Ausfahrt in ehemaligen heimatlichen Gefilden


----------



## caroka (14. September 2007)

@Miss H

Heute eine kl. Runde mit Aprékuchen?


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Paßt!
> 
> Unsere komplette Runde in KH sind wohl so gut 50km und knapp 1400Hm. (...und wir brauchen den ganzen Tag!)
> 
> @berto: mehr brauch (schaff) ich nicht.




dann schau ich mal das ich das am Sonntag hinbekomme


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> dann schau ich mal das ich das am Sonntag hinbekomme



ich wünsch Dir dann viel Spaß beim Fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bin die ganze Zeit 2,25 NN hinten 2,35 FA vorne gefahren, tubeless. Auf den neuen Felgen hab ich derzeit Minion 2,5 drauf, die sind für den noch zu liefernden Freerider, gibts da eigentlich Neuigkeiten? Hab da Drahtreifen verwendet, die ersten in meinem Leben. In Südtirol hat ichmit diesen Dingern min. 2 x nen Platten, wir habens aber auch richtig krachen lassen. Bin mit ca. 2,3 bar gefahren, das war mir viel zu hart.
> 
> UST mit ganz wenig Luft ist mir aber einfach lieber...fette breite Reifen haben aber auch was. Ich will demnächst mal den ich glaub High roller testen, den gibts in 2,7 Zoll


 

Fahr Nobby nic 2.4 mit 1.9 bar vorne und hinten 2.25 Snake sin mit 2.0 bar *mit Schlauch (99 g Schwalbeschlauch) die Kombi hab ich noch nie platt gefahren. und ich hab 83 kg plus Rucksack*. 

Freerider hab ich vorhin mit dem Cabrio abgeholt ( zerlegt so viel ging) weil mein Kombi in der Werkstatt ,da die Reifen nach 15000 km Sägezahnprofil und ein Hinterrad sogar ne fette Beule hat, wo die Karkasse sich löst.

Die Hinterbau Lager sind neu! Dafür darf ich allerding 50 abdrücken, die Lagerteile selbst zahlt Nicolai.

Denke der Bock ist eigentlich viiiiiielll zu billig, wo er doch jetzt noch fette neue Lager hat. 

Sobald der neue Rahmen da ist erfährst Du es als erster.

Ust hab ich nur 1 mal überhaupt platt gekriegt als ich auf der Usi Becken in ne Schlehe reingefahren bin - hab den dort in 2 Minuten repariert gehabt, manch einer wird sich erinnern , übrigens ohne Schlauch!!! und es hat die restlichen 30 km gut gehalten damals


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommender Montag 20:00 Uhr!




/\
|
|
|

WAS ISS DA AM MONTAG ???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Plauscher: quälen wir ihn (und uns) am ersten vorgeschlagenen WE im Taunus und am zweiten in KH?



Aber gerne...


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Miss H
> 
> Heute eine kl. Runde mit Aprékuchen?



KUCHEN HMMM LECKER    WANN  MUSS ICH WO SEIN ???


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Snake *sin*



 das würd ich auch gern mal testen


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich wünsch Dir dann viel Spaß beim Fahren!




hab ich dir vergessen zu sagen das du mitfährst ?


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> /\
> |
> |
> |
> ...



Treffen der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus im Gimbi. Freunde willkommen!  d.h.: Du dann da da!


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

@zilli, mtkcube, carsten 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir und alles Gute       

Frank







Bin total fertig vom Lesen nach 27 Stunden Abstinenz hier


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hab ich dir vergessen zu sagen das du mitfährst ?



     

bin krank, im Krankenhaus, die Würmer haben mich erwischt, bin auf Dienstreise im Orient, suche meinen verlorenen Schlaf, Fahrrad ist kaputt, mir haben sie ein Bein amputiert, muß aufräumen, meine Eltern kommen zu Besuch, habe an dem WE Damenbesuch, muß mich für die Touren mit mzaskar mental vorbereiten, vorschlafen, hab`ne Sonnenallergie, ich kann im Moment keine Bäume mehr sehen, mein Rad ist irreparabel platt, mist, mein Carbon bricht nicht, ah - am Rahmen hat sich `ne Verklebung gelöst, neuer Rahmen soll in sechs Wochen kommen, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> KUCHEN HMMM LECKER    WANN  MUSS ICH WO SEIN ???



Weiß ich noch nicht. Miss H ruft mich an, sobald sie zu Hause ist. Soll ich Dir Bescheid geben?


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin krank, im Krankenhaus, die Würmer haben mich erwischt, bin auf Dienstreise im Orient, suche meinen verlorenen Schlaf, Fahrrad ist kaputt, mir haben sie ein Bein amputiert, muß aufräumen, meine Eltern kommen zu Besuch, habe an dem WE Damenbesuch, muß mich für die Touren mit mzaskar mental vorbereiten, vorschlafen, hab`ne Sonnenallergie, ich kann im Moment keine Bäume mehr sehen, mein Rad ist irreparabel platt, mist, mein Carbon bricht nicht, ah - am Rahmen hat sich `ne Verklebung gelöst, neuer Rahmen soll in sechs Wochen kommen, ...



also eigentlich kann ich hier keinen wichtigen grund erkennen, der gegen eine tour am sonntag spricht


----------



## caroka (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin krank, im Krankenhaus, die Würmer haben mich erwischt, bin auf Dienstreise im Orient, suche meinen verlorenen Schlaf, Fahrrad ist kaputt, mir haben sie ein Bein amputiert, muß aufräumen, meine Eltern kommen zu Besuch, habe an dem WE Damenbesuch, muß mich für die Touren mit mzaskar mental vorbereiten, vorschlafen, hab`ne Sonnenallergie, ich kann im Moment keine Bäume mehr sehen, mein Rad ist irreparabel platt, mist, mein Carbon bricht nicht, ah - am Rahmen hat sich `ne Verklebung gelöst, neuer Rahmen soll in sechs Wochen kommen, ...



 unglaublich


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also eigentlich kann ich hier keinen wichtigen grund erkennen, der gegen eine tour am sonntag spricht


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also eigentlich kann ich hier keinen wichtigen grund erkennen, der gegen eine tour am sonntag spricht



..............seh ich auch so.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also eigentlich kann ich hier keinen wichtigen grund erkennen, der gegen eine tour am sonntag spricht



..............allerdings könnte ich am Samstag behilflich sein..................


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ..............seh ich auch so.............


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



.....süß...........


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> unglaublich


Kommst Du wieder *Zugig *voran??? Caro?


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ..............allerdings könnte ich am Samstag behilflich sein..................



ach, Du willst unterwegs noch für das ursprünglich geplante sorgen?!  

Unabhängig davon: kann ich noch was einkaufen/mitbringen?


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Treffen der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus im Gimbi. Freunde willkommen!  d.h.: Du dann da da!




du zählst mich zu deinen freunden ??


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

kaum erwähnt man Domina, schon trifft sich jemand mit mzaskar in Zug...


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> du zählst mich zu deinen freunden ??



Klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach, Du willst unterwegs noch für das ursprünglich geplante sorgen?!



ICH denke an NICHTS anderes................


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin krank, im Krankenhaus, die Würmer haben mich erwischt, bin auf Dienstreise im Orient, suche meinen verlorenen Schlaf, Fahrrad ist kaputt, mir haben sie ein Bein amputiert, muß aufräumen, meine Eltern kommen zu Besuch, habe an dem WE Damenbesuch, muß mich für die Touren mit mzaskar mental vorbereiten, vorschlafen, hab`ne Sonnenallergie, ich kann im Moment keine Bäume mehr sehen, mein Rad ist irreparabel platt, mist, mein Carbon bricht nicht, ah - am Rahmen hat sich `ne Verklebung gelöst, neuer Rahmen soll in sechs Wochen kommen, ...




Papalapap alles quatsch du kommst mit


----------



## Miss H (14. September 2007)

ok, 
ruf Dich gleich an


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



...einer ist wie keiner! Also kann der ein auch noch weg...


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ok,
> ruf Dich gleich an


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ok,
> ruf Dich gleich an



nett, wer hat Dir meine Nummer gegeben?


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...einer ist wie keiner! Also kann der ein auch noch weg...


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nett, wer hat Dir meine Nummer gegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon: kann ich noch was einkaufen/mitbringen?



INSALATA SPECIALE TIPICO...........


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

es klingelt gar nicht


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ICH denke an NICHTS anderes................



 na das kann ja was werden...


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

dumdirightileftidiedeldum


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> dumdirightileftidiedeldum



grad mitm kopp uff die tastatur geknallt


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> INSALATA SPECIALE TIPICO...........



 nach freier Übersetzung (zu der ich immer bemüht bin) würde ich sagen, es gibt Leute die mögen keinen Rucola!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kaum erwähnt man Domina, schon trifft sich jemand mit mzaskar in Zug...


 
hab ich da was verpasst


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> grad mitm kopp uff die tastatur geknallt



 gut, dass de allein bist! Die Tasten bekommen wir wieder ab.


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Rucola!



des heißt *nicolai*


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hab ich da was verpasst



wie, hab ich da etwa falsch interpretiert???


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gut, dass de allein bist! Die Tasten bekommen wir wieder ab.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nach freier Übersetzung (zu der ich immer bemüht bin) würde ich sagen, es gibt Leute die mögen keinen Rucola!?



Siehst Du das auch so dramatisch........?


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

wochenende


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> des heißt *nicolai*



@all: was meint ihr, soll ich mir lieber `nen Rucola, oder `nen Ni*k*olai holen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> dumdirightileftidiedeldum



Ich vermute, daß galt mir.............


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wochenende



 

zieh Dir erstmal `ne Sturmmaske auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich vermute, daß galt mir.............



*nein*, dem, der nun seine Tastatur in der Stirn hat...


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Siehst Du das auch so dramatisch........?



Jain, aber was darf ich denn nun holen?


----------



## caroka (14. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kommst Du wieder *Zugig *voran??? Caro?



Muss ich jetzt noch reparieren. Miss H bringt mir Werkzeug mit.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all: was meint ihr, soll ich mir lieber `nen Rucola, oder `nen Ni*k*olai holen?



Weder noch.............morgen gibts *K*äse*C*uchen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jain, aber was darf ich denn nun holen?



Avocado.....Eichblatt (o.ä.)...........Radieschen ?......... eben ligurisch.....


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Papalapap alles quatsch du kommst mit


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt noch reparieren. Miss H bringt mir Werkzeug mit.



Die Keule?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Möchtest Du vielleicht lieber morgen Deinen bikefreien Tag nehmen..........


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Avocado.....Eichblatt (o.ä.)...........Radieschen ?......... eben ligurisch.....



Gut, halte dann später mal beim Rewe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alles für nach dem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Weder noch.............morgen gibts *K*äse*C*uchen



weiß zwar nicht, wann der eigentlich gebacken werden soll, soll mein Problem aber nicht sein...


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> INSALATA SPECIALE TIPICO...........




RH hört sich lecker  ..wann und wo ??


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> weiß zwar nicht, wann der eigentlich gebacken werden soll, soll mein Problem aber nicht sein...



Morgen Vormittag.........?


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Möchtest Du vielleicht lieber morgen Deinen bikefreien Tag nehmen..........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> RH hört sich lecker  ..wann und wo ??



Wird erstmal in kleinem Kreis getestet......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Bist Du PENETRANT.......???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Bist Du schwerverletzt......?


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bist Du PENETRANT.......???


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bist Du schwerverletzt......?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Ich bin sprachlos - mir fällt nichts mehr ein ...........


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)




----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Möchtest Du uns etwas sagen, erläutern bzw. Dich aussprechen.........


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wird erstmal in kleinem Kreis getestet......



nagut   aber SA kann ich ehhh net  die bin ich schon auf einer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> nagut   aber SA kann ich ehhh net  die bin ich schon auf einer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Möchtest Du uns etwas sagen, erläutern bzw. Dich aussprechen.........



ich glaub eben hat Gerd ein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   jetzt muß er neu gebootet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *nein*, dem, der nun seine Tastatur in der Stirn hat...



lieber, gerd brauchst du hilfe  

erst führt er hier selbstgespräche und dann hat er dauernd was mit verkehrsdelikten  

bedenkliche entwicklung


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich glaub eben hat Gerd ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau, so ein flimmerndes altes Terminal,  mehr brauch ich nicht!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich glaub eben hat Gerd ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst Du mich morgen mitnehmen auf die Fête...........


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zieh Dir erstmal `ne Sturmmaske auf!


  

keine sorge, alles wird gut gerd ...

so kalt wirds schon nicht werden ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Ich muß mal..........................................
















mit dem Hund.................


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Kannst Du mich morgen mitnehmen auf die Fête...........



iss ne H...zeit, ne weiblich Begleitung hätte ich mit genommen ....ziehst du  dir ein Kleidchen an ?


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)




----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> iss ne H...zeit, ne weiblich Begleitung hätte ich mit genommen ....ziehst du  dir ein Kleidchen an ?



Dann komme ich auch!!!


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich muß mal..........................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Berti will mal mit den hund spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

schaffen wir 63 posts bis 1700 uhr


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> schaffen wir 63 posts bis 1700 uhr



was ist denn um 17 Uhr?


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was ist denn um 17 Uhr?



*FEIERABEND  






*


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

Gerd was geht heute abend dann ? machst du was bzw wie lange muß du denn a....... ??  Bembel - Gerippte - Herbert ??


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

*



**



**



**FEIERABEND  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


**



**



** 
*


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Gerd was geht heute abend dann ? machst du was bzw wie lange muß du denn a....... ??  Bembel - Gerippte - Herbert ??



Waschen, waschen, spülen, aufräumen, essen, baden, pennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Ich geh dann mal wiedera.....n


----------



## Zilli (14. September 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> @ Zilli
> 
> herzlichen  Glückwunsch zu deinem Geburtstag ,
> alles Gute und in Zukunft weniger Stürze *[Zilli:]
> ...


Vor 30-35 Jahren hätt ich Dir noch Wasser un ä brogge Brod uffgehobe....

... heut kriechse halt en alkoholfreies 

Guude zusammen und *vielen Dank* für die Glückwünsche 
... jetzt hab ich leider nicht so viel Zeit, wie ich sie sonst gerne mit Euch verbringen würde; will Sabine noch helfen. Bis demnächst (.... und löst die K-Frage nich grad, wenn wir Essen 

 ) *geburtstagsbonuswinsel*


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

bei k-fragen gibts keinen bonus ...


----------



## Zilli (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei k-fragen gibts keinen bonus ...


Mamiiiii, der Fux is so bööööööösss 




 (und tschüss erstmal)


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Mamiiiii, der Fux is so bööööööösss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......der hat ja auch die Gans gestohle........


----------



## caroka (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Keule?



Alien 

Die Schaltung funzt wieder. 

Kuchen ist gegessen. Lecker war er.


----------



## Alberto68 (14. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Alien
> 
> Die Schaltung funzt wieder.
> 
> Kuchen ist gegessen. Lecker war er.




gut du den gegessen hast dann werde ich wenigstens nicht dick davon


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

wenn schon nicht die k-frage in sachen postings, dann wenigstens die k-frage in sachen fred-seiten


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

countdown ....


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

7


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

6 3/4


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

5,5


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

4


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

3


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

2


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

1


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

bingo ?


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

hmm ... wann ist es denn soweit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

einer noch vielleicht ...


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

das gibts doch nicht ...


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

na endlich ...


----------



## caroka (14. September 2007)

Was isn mim Zilli? Wolle mer dem des net schengke. isch man 40 Kilo wä ja was besonneres.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was isn mim Zilli? Wolle mer dem des net schengke. isch man 40 Kilo wä ja was besonneres.



da bin ich aber mal gespannt...


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

bla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2007)

Habs ganz vergessen, heut morgen um 6:30 wars schon hell


----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> bla



bla²


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

30


----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habs ganz vergessen, heut morgen um 6:30 wars schon hell



und jetzt?


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

@ uwe . 




wird wohl kw 41 oder 42 nach neusten Meldungen.......... heul ned so laut, mei Ohrn............


Hab jetz ca 300 E mails wegen meim CC Travel gekrischt............Idioten gibt es dabei zu Hauf..........

Glaub ich behalt es noch lang ned jeder krischt des und dann auch nur bittschee so wie es mir genehm is.........


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habs ganz vergessen, heut morgen um 6:30 wars schon hell


Heut morgen waren der Christian Denfeld, der Stefan Orlob und noch so einige zum Sonenaufgang auf dem Alde -und ich hab Fotos gesehen- zieht Euch warm an am Sonntach


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

was wollen denn die idioten denn so ? nix zahlen ?


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Heut morgen waren der Christian Denfeld, der Stefan Orlob und noch so einige zum Sonenaufgang auf dem Alde und ich hab Fotso gesehen- zieht Euch warm an am Sonntach



liegt da schon schnee


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

gerd, sach ma was ...


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> liegt da schon schnee


 

Die sahen alle aus wie zum Winterpokal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gerd, sach ma was ...


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die sahen alle aus wie zum Winterpokal.



net schon widder


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

De Chriatian sacht der hätt de Stefan in Brombach an de Säule 5 um 5 Uhr abgeholt.......und es war wenige cm kalt..........brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



warum du flennen


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> De Chriatian sacht der hätt de Stefan in Brombach an de Säule 5 um 5 Uhr abgeholt.......und es war wenige cm kalt..........brrrrrrrrrrr



  aber irgendwie


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

Was is denn hier los??--- ach K- Frage ?


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

derrick ist online ...


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> derrick ist online ...



der löst bestimmt die k-frage


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

mer müsse gas gebbe, sonst kimmte mei   ham und ich bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

13


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

12


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

es geht um die 40 !


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

ihr faulen säcke lasst wieder mich die ganze a***** machen ...


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

... um es mir dann vor der nase wegzuschnappen ...


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

Schei...se mei Hoftor is kabutt

und der schlosser kann es net reparieren weil er irschndwelche Teile braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

hoffentlich tapp ich net in die 30 sec falle


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

mei fraa kimmt, tempo bitte ...


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

5


----------



## arkonis (14. September 2007)

so wollte eigendlich schon in die Muckibude aber die k-frage sollte nicht ohne mich beantwortet werden


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

leute leute ...


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

f


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

ihr seid mir ne hilfe ... sie is schon im haus ...


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

geil, ein blindes Huhn........ trinkt auch mal nen Korn


----------



## arkonis (14. September 2007)

.


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

bingo ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Heut morgen waren der Christian Denfeld, der Stefan Orlob und noch so einige zum Sonenaufgang auf dem Alde -und ich hab Fotos gesehen- zieht Euch warm an am Sonntach



um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

glückwunsch fuel und tschö ...


----------



## arkonis (14. September 2007)

so ein shit, der rickmann sendet nur noch e-mail wenn man die Seite neu aufruft


----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> geil, ein blindes Huhn........ trinkt auch mal nen Korn



ausgerechnet der der am meiste driwwer meckert


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> um wieviel Uhr?


 

6.30 hat er was gesacht


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> glückwunsch fuel und tschö ...


 

i ch geh auch mal sonst krieg ich den Ladenkoller


----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 6.30 hat er was gesacht



Dann wär aber 5:30 abfahrt unne


----------



## ratte (14. September 2007)

N'abend allerseits,
bin auch wieder heil gelandet.

Irgendwas verpasst außer Essensdiskussionen und K-Frage?


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. September 2007)

moin jungs!!
 un mädels !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (14. September 2007)

Tach auch. Mann war das eine Woche.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Endlich Wochenende.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apropos: Gibt's am Wochenende eigentlich auch 'ne Tour für die noch nicht völlig durchgeknallten?


----------



## arkonis (14. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> N'abend allerseits,
> bin auch wieder heil gelandet.
> 
> Irgendwas verpasst außer Essensdiskussionen und K-Frage?


 
die Runde am Donnerstag, Uwe50 ist vorgefahren und hat uns zu teilen der TT strecke geführt. Hat Spaß gemacht und die Strecken kannte ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## wissefux (14. September 2007)

gn8 @ all


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tach auch. Mann war das eine Woche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Samsdaach gc, Sonndaach, heinuun, ab Hofm.


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin jungs!!
> un mädels !



moin alder, was geht?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Schläft hier alles............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (14. September 2007)

Der Fux schläft, wahltho ist weg, einige schlafen schonmal für die Sonntagsfrüh-Tour vor und vielleicht sind auch einige so vernünftig, den Abend nicht vorm Rechner zu verbringen...

...und ich mach mich gleich auch auf den Weg in die Heia.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. September 2007)

Träum süß...........


----------



## wondermike (14. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Schläft hier alles............



Ich arbeite dran.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Schließlich muss ich morgen wieder früh raus. 14:00 Uhr an der HM, das ist schon hart für mich.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. September 2007)

Ei gude wie!

Alles Gute @ Carsten zum Geburtstag, feier schön (haste wohl schon oder bist grad dabei) 

ich geh auch direkt schon wieder, muss ja morgen früh raus, also dann, gute Nacht ihrs


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann wär aber 5:30 abfahrt unne


 

Für mich heisst das 4.45 daheim weg fahren, sprich um 4.15 uffstehen wenn ich de dach vorher alles gericht hab und zu der Unzeit uff die Dusch verzichte du


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2007)

klopfklopfklopf......nochjemand da???

Hmmmm, erst nichts dann posten alle wie die Wilden, und nun wieder Schicht im Schacht.... Heilands Blechle so wierd das ja nichts ......

PS: Wieviele fahren denn nun zum Alde hoch am Sonntag in der Früh??

Im Frühtau zu Berge wir ziehen falera, ...........

Ich würd euch ja eine Jagertee machen, aber ihr seit ja wohl etwas weit wech 

Achja, ich bin die nächsten Tage etwas schreibfaul, da wandern und Damenbesuch aus Frankfurt da ist ......

Guud´s Nächtle @ all


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> klopfklopfklopf......nochjemand da???
> 
> Hmmmm, erst nichts dann posten alle wie die Wilden, und nun wieder Schicht im Schacht.... Heilands Blechle so wierd das ja nichts ......
> 
> ...


Poste ma en Bild!


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Poste ma en Bild!



Vom wandern ....... gerne


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2007)

Der Winter hält Einzug in die Berge ....

"5-Seen-Wanderung: vereinzelt schneebedeckte Passagen. Gutes Schuhwerk!
Pizolgletscher Steigeisen erforderlich"


----------



## Alberto68 (15. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Samsdaach gc , Sonndaach, heinuun, ab Hofm.



was GC ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (15. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Schläft hier alles............



quatsch noch nicht


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> quatsch noch nicht



Ich schon  gn8 @all


----------



## Alberto68 (15. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich schon  gn8 @all



schlaf gut schweiz

wird langsam zeit das board zu wachsen


----------



## Arachne (15. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> was GC ??



Gas-Chromatographie, ach ne - Biketreff von go-crazy. Da darf man einmal auch ohne die 50 im Jahr teilnehmen.


----------



## Alberto68 (15. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gas-Chromatographie, ach ne - Biketreff von go-crazy. Da darf man einmal auch ohne die 50â¬ im Jahr teilnehmen.



AHHHH ok aber morgen muss ich wieder den ganzen tag feiern ....verausgab dich nicht so das ich am sonntag wenn noch geh ... gibts es fuer sonntach schon ne apre planung ???


----------



## Miss H (15. September 2007)

Ich wünsch Euch einen schönen Sonnenaufgang am Sonntag  

Eiskratzer nicht vergessen!!! und ne Schippe Kies


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. September 2007)

Einen wunderschönen gute Morgen an die Langschläfer hier  
ich werd mich mal ans Frühstücken begeben


----------



## Zilli (15. September 2007)

Morsche Crazy und wer nun noch wach wird.


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen gute Morgen an die Langschläfer hier
> ich werd mich mal ans Frühstücken begeben


Leider nix mit Ausschlafen geworden; bin seit 6 wach und konnte nicht mehr einschlafen. Wenn Du den ersten Bissen drin hast, gib mir bitte mal den Link für die Protektoren durch (ich habs mir nicht mehr behalten). Danke vorab.


----------



## Zilli (15. September 2007)

hmmmm... K-Frage hat sich auch erledigt  Gratulation Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (15. September 2007)

Moin auch 

wg morgen:

Diese DND-Serviceseite zeigt die aktuellen Sonnenaufgangzeiten und Sonnenuntergangzeiten sowie die der kommenden 14 Tage.​Bitte beachten Sie das *Sonnenaufgang* den Moment bezeichnet an dem die Sonne morgens am östlichen Horizont sichtbar wird. Je nach Jahreszeit / Standort und Bewölkung geht dem Sonnenaufgang eine Morgendämmerung von bis zu 60 Minuten voraus. Das gleiche gilt für den *Sonnenuntergang*, bei dem eine Abenddämmerung nach dem Untergang der Sonne am westlichen Horizont folgt. Die *Dauer* bezieht sich auf die Differenz zwischen Sonnenaufgang und Sonnenuntergang ohne Berücksichtigung der Dämmerungszeiten.

*Sonnenaufgang- und Sonnenuntergangzeiten*
für Deutschland
Folgende Zeitangaben (in MEZ/MESZ) beziehen sich in etwa auf dem Längengrad:
Anklam - Templin - Berlin - Dresden - Passau
(weiter westlich liegende Orte müßen den Uhrzeiten x-Minuten aus der unteren Tabelle hinzu addieren) 
*Tag *​ 
*Datum*​ 
*Sonnenaufgang*​ 
*-*​ 
*Sonnenuntergang*​ 
*Dauer*​ 
*(Heute) Samstag *​ 
*15. Sep. 2007*​ 
*06:40 Uhr*​ 
*- *​ 
*19:24 Uhr*​ 
*12s 44m *​ 
*Sonntag *​ 
*16. Sep. 2007*​ 
*06:42 Uhr*​ 
*- *​ 
*19:22 Uhr*​ 
*12s 40m *​ 
​


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2007)

also um 6.00 uhr dämmert schon seit einigen tagen nix. da ist noch sackdunkel   weshalb man auch gerne mal baustellenlöcher einfach nicht sieht   

so ein geiles bike-wochenende und ich kann net fahrn     

wünsch euch allen viel vergnügen. bin im geiste mit euch auf den trails ...


----------



## caroka (15. September 2007)

MOin,

ah...bin grade lecker am Frühstücken. Heute werde ich es ruhig angehen lassen. Morgen versuche ich bei einer Mittags- oder Nachmittagstour dabei zu sein, kann aber nicht sicher zusagen. 
Meine Lampe geht immer noch nicht.  Ist da eine Sicherung drinnen Zilli?


----------



## ratte (15. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gas-Chromatographie...


 

Morgen zusammen.

Sagt mal, gibt es hier in der Gegend eigentlich zu St. Martin Martinsfeuer?
Wenn ja, waren die hier gestern nacht etwas früh dran dieses Jahr.  Nun ja, ich hab die Fackeln vermisst, aber kurz darauf gabs zumindest Blaulicht quer durchs Feld. Ich tippe mal auf brennende Strohballen. Gestunken hats zumindest zu genüge.


----------



## Zilli (15. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> MOin,
> 
> ah...bin grade lecker am Frühstücken. Heute werde ich es ruhig angehen lassen. Morgen versuche ich bei einer Mittags- oder Nachmittagstour dabei zu sein, kann aber nicht sicher zusagen.
> Meine Lampe geht immer noch nicht.  Ist da eine Sicherung drinnen Zilli?


Hi Caro,
am Akku ist ne Sicherung dran; die Halterung (schwarzes Kunstoffteil) der Sicherung ist glaube ich mit dem Akku "verklebt", aber die Sicherung ist entfernbar (wenns nicht mit den Fingern klappt, dann mit ner kleinen Zange). Ich hatte dir so ca. 5 Sicherungen damals mitgegeben (magenta/violette Autosicherungen mit glaub ich 5A=Ampere). Wenn Du die nicht mehr findest, sach bescheid; hab noch genügend.
Wenns dann noch nicht klappt, sach auch bescheid, dann komm ich mit nem Lötkolben vorbei.








(wer dieses Posting als Vorlage missbraucht, wird mit 2 Platten pro Ausflug bestraft)


----------



## fUEL (15. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hi Caro,
> am Akku ist ne Sicherung dran; die Halterung (schwarzes Kunstoffteil) der Sicherung ist glaube ich mit dem Akku "verklebt", aber die Sicherung ist entfernbar (wenns nicht mit den Fingern klappt, dann mit ner kleinen Zange). Ich hatte dir so ca. 5 Sicherungen damals mitgegeben (magenta/violette Autosicherungen mit glaub ich 5A=Ampere). Wenn Du die nicht mehr findest, sach bescheid; hab noch genügend.
> Wenns dann noch nicht klappt, sach auch bescheid, dann komm ich mit nem Lötkolben vorbei.
> 
> ...


Heiß und länglich = Lötkolben??? aha aja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hi Caro,
> am Akku ist ne Sicherung dran; die Halterung (schwarzes Kunstoffteil) der Sicherung ist glaube ich mit dem Akku "verklebt", aber die Sicherung ist entfernbar (wenns nicht mit den Fingern klappt, dann mit ner kleinen Zange). Ich hatte dir so ca. 5 Sicherungen damals mitgegeben (magenta/violette Autosicherungen mit glaub ich 5A=Ampere). Wenn Du die nicht mehr findest, sach bescheid; hab noch genügend.
> Wenns dann noch nicht klappt, sach auch bescheid, dann komm ich mit nem Lötkolben vorbei.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zilli (15. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Heiß und länglich = Lötkolben??? aha aja


..... dumdidum .... wo hab ich nur mein Taschenmesser .... dubidu hmmm*such*


----------



## fUEL (15. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>


 
2 Platten pro Ausflug??? Keine Ahnung wie das geht, da müsst ich mal meinen Schwager fragen oder sonst jemanden der sich damit auskennt.


----------



## Maggo (15. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> 2 Platten pro Ausflug??? Keine Ahnung wie das geht, da müsst ich mal meinen Schwager fragen oder sonst jemanden der sich damit auskennt.



..klingt eindeutig nach meiner baustelle.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ..klingt eindeutig nach meiner baustelle.


Morgen früh bitte keinen Platten! Nicht, daß wir zu spät ankommen!


----------



## caroka (15. September 2007)

Hat jemand Lust nachher auf einen Kaffee und en Plausch mit in die Scheuer zu fahren?


----------



## Zilli (15. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust nachher auf einen Kaffee und en Plausch mit in die Scheuer zu fahren?


Lust ja, Zeit leider nein (muss bis 1600 bei HiBike gewesen sein [falls ich jemanden was mitbringen soll: "bescheid" via Handy] und ab 1600 nochmal ins Büro)

Schon probiert ob die Lampe wieder funzt ?


----------



## arkonis (15. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Lust ja, Zeit leider nein (muss bis 1600 bei HiBike gewesen sein [falls ich jemanden was mitbringen soll: "bescheid" via Handy] und ab 1600 nochmal ins Büro)
> 
> Schon probiert ob die Lampe wieder funzt ?


 
gude, ich war schon da wenn die etwas genervt sind weist du schon warum  
Top Laden, ich habe meinen Akku zur Reklamation abgegeben und das ohne Rechnung. Mal sehen wann denn der neue Akku kommt, bis dahin keine Nachtfahrten mehr.
Ich bin am überlegen mir eine selbstbaulampe zu montieren, soll ich lieber den 7,5 Ah akku nehmen oder den kleineren?
Ein Gehäuse habe ich schon, einen fackelmann Streuer.


----------



## caroka (15. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Schon probiert ob die Lampe wieder funzt ?


Funzt wieder.  Sicherung war durch. Ich hab Deine im Keller gefunden. Du denkst ja an alles. 



arkonis schrieb:


> ..........
> Ich bin am überlegen mir eine selbstbaulampe zu montieren, soll ich lieber den 7,5 Ah akku nehmen oder den kleineren?
> ..........



Ich hätte einen 7,2 Ah im Angebot. Der wiegt aber 2,5 kg. Den könnten wir tauschen gegen einen 3,2er.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. September 2007)

Was für ne Birne willst du denn betreiben?
Ich will meinen großen Akku (Caro hat den gleichen) nicht missen, im Rucksack fällt der kaum auf  (wenn er nicht so viel von dem bisschen Platz brauchen würde  hab den Deuter heut aber erarbeitet  )

@ Carsten: Pn is raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (15. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Funzt wieder.  Sicherung war durch. Ich hab Deine im Keller gefunden. Du denkst ja an alles.


Akz....dingenskirchen Jungfrau eben


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Was für ne Birne willst du denn betreiben?
> Ich will meinen großen Akku (Caro hat den gleichen) nicht missen, im Rucksack fällt der kaum auf  (wenn er nicht so viel von dem bisschen Platz brauchen würde  hab den Deuter heut aber erarbeitet  )
> 
> @ Carsten: Pn is raus


Danke  + noch ne Frage (schon pn't)

Bis morschen früh (wir sind heute abend eingeladen, d.h. ich kann heut nemmer reinschauen)


----------



## habkeinnick (15. September 2007)

puh, ich glaub ich muss um 3 uhr los um passend oben zu sein. man war das heute ne quälerei. schieben ist toll


----------



## caroka (15. September 2007)

Wasn hier los. Ich war stundenlang net online und nur 2 Posts nachzulesen.


----------



## wondermike (15. September 2007)

Wieso gibt's für morgen eigentlich noch keinen LMB-Eintrag? Muss ja schließlich alles seine Ordnung haben.


----------



## caroka (15. September 2007)

Wann wird denn morgen gefahren überhaupt.


----------



## wondermike (15. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wann wird denn morgen gefahren überhaupt.



12:00 Uhr ab Hofheim. Denke ich jedenfalls. Kaum is' der waltho weg, bricht hier das reine Chaos aus...


----------



## caroka (15. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> 12:00 Uhr ab Hofheim. Denke ich jedenfalls. Kaum is' der waltho weg, bricht hier das reine Chaos aus...



Ist eben auch Aszendent Jungfrau. 
Ich will en jungfräulichen Mann.


----------



## caroka (15. September 2007)

Wo sind die eigentlich alle?  Ich will plauschen oder besser lesen.


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich will en jungfräulichen Mann.



echt   wird schwer in deiner altersklasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo sind die eigentlich alle?  Ich will plauschen oder besser lesen.



bin doch hier und war noch vor gut 90 min direkt vor deiner bude


----------



## caroka (15. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin doch hier und war noch vor gut 90 min direkt vor deiner bude



  ....und ich vor Deiner.


----------



## caroka (15. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> echt   wird schwer in deiner altersklasse



An was Du auch denkst.  Ich denke jeder 12. wär ein Treffer. 
Die dürfen doch auch jünger sein.


----------



## caroka (15. September 2007)

Macht hier jemand beim Bergrennen mit? Oder kennt das einer?


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ....und ich vor Deiner.



ich hab bei dir kohle geholt und du  



caroka schrieb:


> An was Du auch denkst.  Ich denke jeder 12. wär ein Treffer.
> Die dürfen doch auch jünger sein.



ich denke schlicht und einfach männlich  
gegen jüngere hab ich ja auch nix  

guck grad "schlag den raab" find ich ganz witzig.

die anderen pennen sicher schon, damit sie morgen vom alden posten können


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Macht hier jemand beim Bergrennen mit? Oder kennt das einer?



des kenn i net ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hab bei dir kohle geholt und du
> .......


Wir haben uns die Bilder vom Zeltlager der Kinder im Pfarrheim angeschaut bei Dir umme Ecke.



wissefux schrieb:


> des kenn i net ...


Das findet in Mammolsheim statt, bzw. dort wird gestartet.


----------



## caroka (15. September 2007)

Ich geh dann mal auch ins off. 

GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (15. September 2007)

Gn8


----------



## habkeinnick (15. September 2007)

puh, habe ich ne lust um halb 5 aufzustehen. licht ist am bike dran...werde aber morgen früh entscheiden ob ich fahre oder nicht...bock hab ich grad keinen 

@uwe - die meisten bilder sind nix geworden


----------



## wondermike (15. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh, habe ich ne lust um halb 5 aufzustehen. licht ist am bike dran...werde aber morgen früh entscheiden ob ich fahre oder nicht...bock hab ich grad keinen
> 
> @uwe - die meisten bilder sind nix geworden



Fahr doch einfach bei der 12 Uhr Tour mit. 

Dann können wir zusammen das Grupetto machen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh, habe ich ne lust um halb 5 aufzustehen. licht ist am bike dran...werde aber morgen früh entscheiden ob ich fahre oder nicht...bock hab ich grad keinen


Hey, nicht schon wieder Kneifden mit Vorankündigung! So geht das ja nicht!  
Ich hau mich jetzt in die Falle. Licht ist montiert, warme Klamotten liegen bereit und der Wecker steht auf 4:20 Uhr.  Abfahrt dann ab hier mir PKW um ca. 4:50, damit ich um 5:30 abfahrtbereit an der HM bin.  

Wird bestimmt genial!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. September 2007)

wie, schon alle im Bett 

nagut, dann gehen wir halt auch mal 

wünsch euch morgen viel Spass aufm Alden bzw in Hofheim, gute Nacht alle zsamme


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2007)

ich wünsch mal den Sonnenanbetern viel Spass morgen früh, und immer schön aufpasse und keine Löcher übersehen. 
Ich denke mal nicht das ihr irgendwelche wilden Tänze aufführt wenn sich dieSonne zeigt 

Auf jedenfall Bilder sind Pflicht 

Also meine Hochachtung habt ihr    

und nun Gn8 Taunus


----------



## fUEL (15. September 2007)

Komm grad vom Suff un de Schwiegermutter( vorher) in Kreuznach. Mann bin ich platt 1 Flasch vom Weil seim riesling und eine -flasch chilenische Merlot Pro Person - Kerle bin ich müüüüd und um 1 mit dem Kilian für 80km verabredet- glaub mer mache 30 draus......... und die mit Rückenwind..........
Thank god its nearly sunday


----------



## fUEL (15. September 2007)

Komm direkt uff de alde weiolich nachher heim zum frühstücke und um 12 wider weg muß um den Kili um 1 zu treffe.


Nachtdannmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (16. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wieso gibt's für morgen eigentlich noch keinen LMB-Eintrag? Muss ja schließlich alles seine Ordnung haben.


 
Gibt es doch Weichei 

5.30 ab Hohemark  -  Kannst bis abend machen ........... 12 h 40mSonnenscheindauer, wie wärs??


----------



## fUEL (16. September 2007)

Moin 
Aufstehen, Jungs


----------



## Maggo (16. September 2007)

schon wach, geduscht und voller guter dinge!! bis nachher.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2007)

Morgen, gääääääääääääähn


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2007)

Hab mir nen Nerv eingeklemmt,
irgendwie werd ich Bike schon ins Auto kriegen...

wir ham se doch nicht mehr alle


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. September 2007)

Moin! Wach ist zwar was anderes  , aber ich bin so gut wie abreisefähig.


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

Uuuuuuuuund Action!


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2007)

auch mal moin  

und, wo sind die bilder   die sonn is schon lang da ...


----------



## caroka (16. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch mal moin
> 
> und, wo sind die bilder   die sonn is schon lang da ...



Moin,

war das ge!l.  Ich hab mir mal den Wecker gestellt und war gleich glockenhellwach. Es war einfach nur gut. 

So, dann mach ich mal Frühstück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. September 2007)

..............it was geilomatic.....................!!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2007)

Ja war klasse


----------



## caroka (16. September 2007)

Wie schauts aus.........ab 12:00 Hofheim? Ich würde an der Gundel zusteigen.


----------



## caroka (16. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch mal moin
> 
> und, wo sind die bilder   die sonn is schon lang da ...



Die Bilder kommen bestimmt noch.


----------



## Maggo (16. September 2007)

ich kann keine bilder uploaden, wie auch immer, der zilli hat ganz viel geknipst, der kater hat mir den reifen plattgestochen als er angeblich pieseln war.....ich mach mir mal ein bier auf.......<------aufm alten gibts heut moin freibier.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. September 2007)

im bett wars auch toll...uwe du hast gestern deine rückenschmerzen an mich weiter gegeben...*grummel*...wobei heute morgen die faulheit bei mir gesiegt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. September 2007)

................spalter.......................du hast ordentlich was verpasst.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. September 2007)

der spalter ist wer anders...ich hab bestimmt was verpasst das ist keine frage. aber die motivation alleine 1,5 stunden den berg hoch zu eiern war einfach nicht bei mir vorhanden...ich war ja wach um 20 vor 5 (wecker)...aber für mehr als mal vor die tür eiern und zu sagen das es kühl ist hat es dann nicht gereicht...


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus.........ab 12:00 Hofheim? Ich würde an der Gundel zusteigen.



Morgen,

die anderen werden da sein.  Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich auf`s Rad komme...  

Wecker?  Warst Du auch auf`m Alden?


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> die anderen werden da sein.  Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich auf`s Rad komme...
> 
> Wecker?  Warst Du auch auf`m Alden?



du etwa nicht  
was hast du dann um kurz nach 4 hier im forum getrieben  
ich dachte, du fährst auch hoch ...

is immer noch ziemlich frisch da draussen. grad mal 11 °C


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

übrigens habe ich den X-Trail runter noch nie so viele Endorphine ausgeschüttet, wie gestern!!!!!      Im unteren Teil hatte ich das Gefühl mehr in der Luft, als auf dem Boden zu sein!!!!!! Ich wollte sofort nochmal hoch.....


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> übrigens habe ich den X-Trail runter noch nie so viele Endorphine ausgeschüttet ...



na hoffentlich rutscht da heut keiner drauf aus


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du etwa nicht
> was hast du dann um kurz nach 4 hier im forum getrieben
> ich dachte, du fährst auch hoch ...
> 
> is immer noch ziemlich frisch da draussen. grad mal 11 °C



nee, ich bin da grad Nachhause gekommen...

Gestern bei gc konnte man komplett ärmellos fahren.


----------



## Alberto68 (16. September 2007)

morgen ....iss mir schlecht 

ich glaub ich bin heute nicht dabei, war heftig gestern


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gestern bei gc konnte man komplett ärmellos fahren.



ja nee, is klar. mittags geht das noch. aber bis zwölfe ist noch ziemlich frisch im schatten


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> morgen ....iss mir schlecht
> 
> ich glaub ich bin heute nicht dabei, war heftig gestern



 Gute Besserung!

Lassen wir die anderen einfach fahren.  Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na hoffentlich rutscht da heut keiner drauf aus


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lassen wir die anderen einfach fahren.  Wo treffen wir uns?



zum rausch ausschlafen  

die jugend von heute. tze, tze, tze ...


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> zum rausch ausschlafen
> 
> die jugend von heute. tze, tze, tze ...



ist doch bekannt: man muß Gleiches mit Gleichem bekämpfen!


----------



## Alberto68 (16. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Lassen wir die anderen einfach fahren.  Wo treffen wir uns?




ich geh erst mal mit berti in den wald   muss sein 

mal sachauen wie es mir danach geht


----------



## caroka (16. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> die anderen werden da sein.  Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich auf`s Rad komme...
> 
> Wecker?  Warst Du auch auf`m Alden?



Si und ich dachte Du kommst auch, weil Du um 4 Uhr online warst.  Doch der Eine kommt nach Hause, andere stehen auf.


----------



## caroka (16. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> morgen ....iss mir schlecht
> 
> ich glaub ich bin heute nicht dabei, war heftig gestern



Was machst Du auch für Sachen.


----------



## caroka (16. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> die anderen werden da sein.  Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich auf`s Rad komme...
> 
> Wecker?  Warst Du auch auf`m Alden?



Wer sind die Anderen und kommen sie an der Gundel vorbei?


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wer sind die Anderen und kommen sie an der Gundel vorbei?



bisherige Planung: Ratte, RH, berto an der Gundel und Wondermike ab Hofm. Ich hoffe, ich habe niemanden vergessen...


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Si und ich dachte Du kommst auch, weil Du um 4 Uhr online warst.  Doch der Eine kommt nach Hause, andere stehen auf.



und Du kannst schon wieder....  WHOW!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und Du kannst schon wieder....  WHOW!!!!!!!



Frau eben


----------



## caroka (16. September 2007)

Nee ich werde nicht mitfahren. Die Kinder hängen schon wieder im Zimmer ab. Ich werde die mal motivieren müssen.


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee ich werde nicht mitfahren. Die Kinder hängen schon wieder im Zimmer ab. Ich werde die mal motivieren müssen.



Tse, jetzt hatte ich gerade das Motivierungsprogramm laufen...


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tse, jetzt hatte ich gerade das Motivierungsprogramm laufen...



und, abgestürzt ? windoof taucht halt nix


----------



## caroka (16. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tse, jetzt hatte ich gerade das Motivierungsprogramm laufen...



Gib mir mal en Tipp. Wie bekomme ich die an die frische Luft.


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gib mir mal en Tipp. Wie bekomme ich die an die frische Luft.



haustür auf, tritt in den a*****, tür abschließen und ausm fenster beobachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> haustür auf, tritt in den a*****, tür abschließen und ausm fenster beobachten



    Das wäre die einfache Variante.


----------



## arkonis (16. September 2007)

ist irgendwas geplant?


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das wäre die einfache Variante.



warum überlegst du noch so lange  

oder ist es schon passiert   

was würde ich heut drum geben, bei dem wetter draussen durch die wälder düsen zu können  

geh doch einfach radeln mit den kiddies und zeig ihnen ein paar einfache trails rund um den staufen ...


----------



## Maggo (16. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ist irgendwas geplant?



alles ist vorausbestimmt.....


----------



## arkonis (16. September 2007)

hä?


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2007)

da muß was aussergewöhnliches heut früh aufm berg passiert sein.

mal gucken, was die anderen so berichten


----------



## arkonis (16. September 2007)

ich sag nur die Drogen...hoch gefahren, weit geflogen  
ich werde heute noch im hellen fahren, nächste Woche bleibt mir keine Möglichkeit da der Akku bei Sigma liegt. Aber wenn ich dafür einen ganz neuen bekomme ist es das Wert.


----------



## Maggo (16. September 2007)

in der tat. als wir an der t kreuzung ankamen (ca6:25Uhr) kamen uns zwei wanderer entgegen. die haben sich dahingesetzt und ne flasche bier gepetzt oben auf dem gipfel gabs ein biwak mit leuten die gerade wach wurden. komische welt.....es gibt einfach superviele merkwürdige leute.


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. September 2007)

moin leutu
un wars kalt heut morgen aufm alden  ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. September 2007)

Moin Moin, wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (16. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin, wo bleiben die Bilder?


Bitte ned hetze ....

Caro und Maggo in Warteposition




ebe kimmd se




im fortgeschrittenem Stadium




jez erstma Frühstügg




darf bei ner Plauschertour nicht fehlen (Vorderrad noch nicht ausgebaut)




mein Favoritenbild (mit der Bitte um Verständnis)




war ne schöne Tour, kurz und knackig. Alle Bilder              hier


----------



## Zilli (16. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin leutu
> un wars kalt heut morgen aufm alden  ?


Gar nicht mal so: +8°C und auf dem Alden ein Grad weniger


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. September 2007)

So! Bin auch von meiner zweiten Tour zurück und wieder frisch und muß sagen, daß ich jetzt doch ganz ordentlich die Beine merke. Seit gestern 14 Uhr waren das immerhin auch drei Touren mit summiert 82 km und fast 2400 hm. Highlicht war aber ganz klar unsere Tour heute früh! Sowas muß man mal gesehen haben!  



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin, wo bleiben die Bilder?


Leider viel verwackelt. Lange Belichtungszeit eben. Die ansehnlichsten mal hier:
Die drei kennt ihr ja:







es dämmert!




die Spannung steigt!




Da ist sie!!!!!!!!!!




Noch mehr Sonne!




mal mit´n bißchen Drumrum:




Jetzt ist sie ganz drüber und ein wunderschöner Tag beginnt!




Das Astro-Plauscher-Team:




Der Feldi bekommt seine erste Erleuchtung:


----------



## Zilli (16. September 2007)

Ich bin mal im off (Geburtstag Schwiegermutter)

Edit: *Bildergugg*


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. September 2007)

wann wart ihr oben....
will des auch machen!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. September 2007)

geiles Kennzeichen von Rotkäppchen:


----------



## caroka (16. September 2007)

@Zilli


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oben auf dem gipfel gabs ein biwak mit leuten die gerade wach wurden. komische welt.....es gibt einfach superviele merkwürdige leute.



wollte euch eigentlich noch vorwarnen, dass da manchmal gezeltet wird. entsprechende spuren findet man immer wieder mal ...
habs aber irgendwie verpennt ...

genauso wie ich gar net gerafft hab, dass die caro auch mit war. aber die pics sind irgendwie eindeutig


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Leider viel verwackelt. Lange Belichtungszeit eben. Die ansehnlichsten mal hier:
> Die drei kennt ihr ja:



also hier seh ich nur 2 plus vielleicht einen geist neben maggo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also hier seh ich nur 2 plus vielleicht einen geist neben maggo


Runterscrollen. Die Überschrift gilt für die zwei Bilder.


----------



## Zilli (16. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> geiles Kennzeichen von Rotkäppchen:
> _[Bild vom Rotkäppchen]_





caroka schrieb:


> @Zilli





Zilli schrieb:


> Akz....dingenskirchen Jungfrau eben ....


----------



## Zilli (16. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also hier seh ich nur 2 plus vielleicht einen geist neben maggo


Der Geist is untendrunter *huuuhuuuuuhuuuuuuuuu* *klirrklirr*


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Runterscrollen. Die Überschrift gilt für die zwei Bilder.





Zilli schrieb:


> Der Geist is untendrunter *huuuhuuuuuhuuuuuuuuu* *klirrklirr*



is ja gut   

pennt ihr jetzt alle


----------



## Zilli (16. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wann wart ihr oben....
> will des auch machen!!!


0530 Treff Hohemark, 0640 oben, 0645 Frühstück, 0700 Sonnenaufgang; und es gab sogar ein LMB dazu


----------



## Zilli (16. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> is ja gut
> 
> pennt ihr jetzt alle


fast 

(ich bin in einem kritischen Zustand)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. September 2007)

schee Bilders


----------



## fUEL (16. September 2007)

Habe fertig für heut......  und bin auch fertig 

Waren insgesamt  (Heut morgen Alde zum Aufgang und heut tagsüber mit dem Kilian kreuz und quer durch de Taunus, vor allem alles rund um Falkenstein Königstein, Altkönig)*103.9 km und 2170 hm  und 9,5 Bruttostunden *


----------



## ratte (16. September 2007)

Nette Bilder.


----------



## fUEL (16. September 2007)

Ich geh mal kochen......


----------



## Zilli (16. September 2007)

@Roter Hirsch zum Thema Edge: Es gibt den neuen Garmin Edge 705 inkl. Kartennavigation. Kostet leider auch rund das doppelte.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> @Roter Hirsch zum Thema Edge: Es gibt den neuen Garmin Edge 705 inkl. Kartennavigation. Kostet leider auch rund das doppelte.



Danke Dir  Ich habe etwas von ab 399 gelesen.


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

Aaaaah, endlich Couch!   

Für mich waren es heute 55,5km und 1165Hm. Nach den 42km und 950Hm von gestern, hatte ich gut genug...


----------



## caroka (16. September 2007)

Ich glaube ich werde heute nicht alt. Mein Bett ruft schon.


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. September 2007)

*gähn* für mich warns heut ganze 18km
davon 7km freihändig mit nem apfel in der hand rumgedümpelt
dann zusätzlich noch 2 std fußball gespielt...


----------



## Maggo (16. September 2007)

ich bin auch tierisch platt. trotz das die tour eigentlich nicht wirklich lang und hoch war tun mir die waden weh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde heute nicht alt. Mein Bett ruft schon.



Und, hattest Du sie mal raus bekommen?


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin auch tierisch platt. trotz das die tour eigentlich nicht wirklich lang und hoch war tun mir die waden weh.



trotz meiner besch...eidenen Schlafdisziplin, fühle ich mich im Augenblick recht ok, nicht super fit, nicht hell wach, aber jeweils ein bisschen davon.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. September 2007)

wollt auch mal einpaar bilder posten 







und noch das






ich habe fertig


----------



## caroka (16. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und, hattest Du sie mal raus bekommen?



Ja , klar.  Das Wetter war ja auch zu schön. Eine Eidechse mußte kurz um Ihre Freiheit bangen, Äpfel wurden vom Baum weg gefuttert und eine Maus haben wir beobachtet, wie sie - halb darinnen - von einem toten Vogel fraß.  Achja, und mit einem Hund haben wir auch noch gespielt.  

*Das war ein superschöner Tag.*


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

schee!


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja , klar.  Das Wetter war ja auch zu schön. Eine Eidechse mußte kurz um Ihre Freiheit bangen, Äpfel wurden vom Baum weg gefuttert und eine Maus haben wir beobachtet, wie sie - halb darinnen - von einem toten Vogel fraß.  Achja, und mit einem Hund haben wir auch noch gespielt.
> 
> *Das war ein superschöner Tag.*



Fein!


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

toll!


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

genial!


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

phantastisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

extra hyper düper maximäßig elegant!


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> extra hyper düper maximäßig elegant!



geht´s dir gut


----------



## wondermike (16. September 2007)

Bei mir waren's 48 km und 1140 Hm. Da ich von GC gestern schon vorgeschädigt war, hat das ganz schön reingehauen. Aber super schön war's und die Gesellschaft war auch sehr angenehm. War ja heute wirklich ein absolutes Traumwetter. Hoffentlich haben wir dieses Jahr noch ein paar so schöne Tage.


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2007)

gebt mir auch von dem, was er genommen hat ...


----------



## wondermike (16. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> geht´s dir gut



Der Gerd hatte heute leider vergessen sein Ritalin zu nehmen. Man hat's aber fast gar nicht gemerkt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. September 2007)

Ei gude wie!

@ hkn: das bist aber beides nicht du nehm ich mal an 

ich mach mich mal ins Bett, Luxus(-berufsschul-)zeit is rum 
Gute Nacht ihr Plauscherleuts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (16. September 2007)

War legger ...........wenn nix mehr geht mach ich e Wirtschaft uff........

  und zum Dessert  Zartbitterschokolade mit Kübiskernen.

@ hkn schöne bilder fand ich auch toll dort mit uwe. -----mega war auch melibokus...


----------



## fUEL (16. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei mir waren's 48 km und 1140 Hm. Da ich von GC gestern schon vorgeschädigt war, hat das ganz schön reingehauen. Aber super schön war's und die Gesellschaft war auch sehr angenehm. War ja heute wirklich ein absolutes Traumwetter. Hoffentlich haben wir dieses Jahr noch ein paar so schöne Tage.


prima, dann bist du ja doch noch auf deine kosten gekommen.


----------



## fUEL (16. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> @ hkn: das bist aber beides nicht du nehm ich mal an
> 
> ...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> @ hkn schöne bilder fand ich auch toll dort mit uwe. -----mega war auch melibokus...



den melibokus kenne ich leider noch nicht...da will ich aber auch noch mal hin



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> @ hkn: das bist aber beides nicht du nehm ich mal an



nee bin ich nicht, das sind rocky und der ede


----------



## wondermike (16. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> prima, dann bist du ja doch noch auf deine kosten gekommen.



Yo. Kann man so sagen.  

Das Sonnenaufgangs-Ding hat mich ja im Nachhinein schon auch angemacht. Das können wir ja vielleicht nächstes Jahr im Juni wiederholen. Da kann man dann das Apres-Bike vorverlegen und so um drei losfahren. Da spart man sich dann das frühe Aufstehen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das Sonnenaufgangs-Ding hat mich ja im Nachhinein schon auch angemacht.








 Du um 5:30 oder früher auf dem Bike??? Da wäre die Sonne bestimmt gar nicht aufgegangen und hätte sich vor deiner Laune am Horizont versteckt!


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Der Gerd hatte heute leider vergessen sein Ritalin zu nehmen. Man hat's aber fast gar nicht gemerkt.



    

Die gewinnen das quasi aus mir ...


----------



## wondermike (16. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Du um 5:30 oder früher auf dem Bike??? Da wäre die Sonne bestimmt gar nicht aufgegangen und hätte sich vor deiner Laune am Horizont versteckt!



Na ja, wenn ich um die Zeit auf dem Bike bin, dann eben nur, wenn ich vorher gar nicht erst im Bett war. Außerdem sind das doch alles nur haltlose Gerüchte, dass ich ein Morgenmuffel wäre...


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2007)

Alle die auf dem Alde waren zum Sonnentanz     

Ich beneide euch 

Ich war jetzt den 2ten Tag wandern (4-5 Stunden 700 - 900 hm hoch und 1200 - 1400 hm runter) Jeder gang zum Kühlschrank um ein Bier zu holen is ne Qual 

Aber was tut man nicht alles um dieFreizeit totzuschlagen 

oder ist es die Angst vor dem gequält werden ...... oder quäle ich euch *hehehehehehe*

A gudds Nächtle 

S.


----------



## Alberto68 (17. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei mir waren's 48 km und 1140 Hm. Da ich von GC gestern schon vorgeschädigt war, hat das ganz schön reingehauen. Aber super schön war's und die Gesellschaft war auch sehr angenehm. War ja heute wirklich ein absolutes Traumwetter. Hoffentlich haben wir dieses Jahr noch ein paar so schöne Tage.





Arachne schrieb:


> Aaaaah, endlich Couch!
> 
> Für mich waren es heute 55,5km und 1165Hm. Nach den 42km und 950Hm von gestern, hatte ich gut genug...






war sehr entspannt heute die tour...genau das richtige nach der feier gestern  nur hatte ich in falkenstein keine lust mehr und berti hat sich auch gefreut als ich zuhause war......

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. September 2007)

moin !

wasn hier los  
gestern um die zeit aufm alde und heut


----------



## caroka (17. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> wasn hier los
> gestern um die zeit aufm alde und heut



Heut is eben A**** angesagt.


----------



## caroka (17. September 2007)

Ich merk aber jetzt noch, dass ich gestern um 4:30 aufgestanden bin.


----------



## fUEL (17. September 2007)

Moin zusammen, hab heut k. Bock auf Wald,- werd mal nen Leihwagen holen, damit ich heut abend ans andere Ende des Taunus fahren kann


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2007)

Grüezi zäme,

habt ihr euren Sonntagsplausch auf dem Alde gut ueberstanden 
Die Bilder sind ja wirklich schön .......
Einen guten Start in die A******woche 

Stefan


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, hab heut k. Bock auf Wald,- werd mal nen Leihwagen holen, damit ich heut abend ans andere Ende des Taunus fahren kann


Was willst du heute abend am Rheinsteig und warum brauchst du einen Leihwagen?


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,

tolles Wetter!  Mal schauen, ob es bis heute Abend trocken bleibt.


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> tolles Wetter!  Mal schauen, ob es bis heute Abend trocken bleibt.



bis heut abend vielleicht noch, aber dann wohl nicht mehr ...
mir reicht es vorerst, trocken heimzukommen.
biken im gelände geht eh noch nicht ...


----------



## Alberto68 (17. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bis heut abend vielleicht noch, aber dann wohl nicht mehr ...
> mir reicht es vorerst, trocken heimzukommen.
> biken im gelände geht eh noch nicht ...




Fux wie gehts dir denn nach dem abflug letzte woche was machen die finger ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Fux wie gehts dir denn nach dem abflug letzte woche was machen die finger ???



danke der nachfrage. der heilungsprozess ist im vollen gang. nix mehr ist offen. wundheilung funktioniert bei mir zum glück recht gut.
die blödeste stelle ist ausgerechnet an der handkante/handinnenseite. da schmerzt es noch ganz gut. ohne pflaster drauf hätte ich heut früh die handschuhe nicht anbekommen, die ich nun auch für die fahrt zur a***** anziehe.
die schläge von unebenheiten kommen aber doch ganz gut durch und ich war froh, an dieser stelle durch das pflaster zusätzlich gepolster zu sein. ansonsten vermeide ich beim fahren die direkte auflage an dieser stelle, was einen nicht so sicheren griff an der linken hand zur folge hat.
auf jeden fall bin ich so noch nicht trailtauglich


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke der nachfrage. der heilungsprozess ist im vollen gang. nix mehr ist offen. wundheilung funktioniert bei mir zum glück recht gut.
> die blödeste stelle ist ausgerechnet an der handkante/handinnenseite. da schmerzt es noch ganz gut. ohne pflaster drauf hätte ich heut früh die handschuhe nicht anbekommen, die ich nun auch für die fahrt zur a***** anziehe.
> die schläge von unebenheiten kommen aber doch ganz gut durch und ich war froh, an dieser stelle durch das pflaster zusätzlich gepolster zu sein. ansonsten vermeide ich beim fahren die direkte auflage an dieser stelle, was einen nicht so sicheren griff an der linken hand zur folge hat.
> auf jeden fall bin ich so noch nicht trailtauglich



Doof!!! 

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin schnelle Trailtauglichkeitswiederherstellung!


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Grüezi zäme,
> 
> habt ihr euren Sonntagsplausch auf dem Alde gut ueberstanden
> Die Bilder sind ja wirklich schön .......
> ...



Dir auch einen guten Start!


----------



## habkeinnick (17. September 2007)

gude plauscher...montag ist doof, ist noch so lang bis freitag...


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

Was für ein Wochenende!!   

Und was für ein Wetter. Ich fühle mich heute trotz (wegen?) des fehlenden Ruhetags fit. Ab einer gewissen Fahrhäufigkeit schlägt wohl immer mehr die Sauerstoffsucht durch.


----------



## Alberto68 (17. September 2007)

*http://www.miniclip.com/games/mountain-bike/de/

*für alle denen der das biken fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> *http://www.miniclip.com/games/mountain-bike/de/
> 
> *für alle denen der das biken fehlt



fühle mich jetzt mal angesprochen. leider ist die seite ihr geblockt  
muß ich dann zuhause mal gucke. da bin ich der admin und darf alles


----------



## habkeinnick (17. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> *http://www.miniclip.com/games/mountain-bike/de/
> 
> *für alle denen der das biken fehlt



geht ja super, aber nicht bei mir^^


----------



## habkeinnick (17. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> fühle mich jetzt mal angesprochen. leider ist die seite ihr geblockt
> muß ich dann zuhause mal gucke. da bin ich der admin und darf alles



ich darf alles und die geht bei mir mit dem FF oder IE nicht...


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> *http://www.miniclip.com/games/mountain-bike/de/
> 
> *für alle denen der das biken fehlt



bei mir im Büro öffnet sich nichts.


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

Wer geht denn heute Abend zum Gimbi?


----------



## Maggo (17. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer geht denn heute Abend zum Gimbi?



ich nicht


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich nicht



schade!


----------



## fUEL (17. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was willst du heute abend am Rheinsteig und warum brauchst du einen Leihwagen?


 

Rheinsteig???

An meinem Wagen hat sich  die Karkasse gelöst -(Faustgrosse Beule) an einem Reifen und es hat sich ein Sägezahnprofil gebildet, was zu enormem Komfortverlust, weil laute Abrollgeräusche beim Fahren entstehen, summiert.



Gibt 4 neue auf Garantie aber die sind erst heute lieferbar, so daß ich am Wochenende nur den kleinen Wagen hatte.

Hab jetzt heute morgen einen Leihwagen gekriegt, damit ich, falls die Reifen heute nicht geliefert werden sollten, mobil bin und heute abend nach Kelkheim fahren kann während meine Frau nach Hause fährt.

Schneller Dieselrenner , alle Achtung!


----------



## Alberto68 (17. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer geht denn heute Abend zum Gimbi?



was issend da heute abend ??  aber warum denn gimbi :kotz:


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> was issend da heute abend ??  aber warum denn gimbi :kotz:



da ist das diesmonatige DIMB IG Treffen. Gimbi, weil er günstig liegt und wohl noch keine brauchbare Alternative ausgeguckt werden konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> da ist das diesmonatige DIMB IG Treffen. Gimbi, weil er günstig liegt und wohl noch keine brauchbare Alternative ausgeguckt werden konnte.



brauchbare alternativen stehen heute auf der to  
was haste denn gegen den gimbi, alberto ? da gibts doch lecker selbstgekelterten  

@fuel : sehr vorbildlich  

@maggo : wirklich schade ...


----------



## Maggo (17. September 2007)

stimmt, wirklich ausserordentlich schade. wir feiern hier auf der a**** iaa bergfest mit gegrilltes und biä.......legger wirds.


----------



## Alberto68 (17. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> brauchbare alternativen stehen heute auf der to
> was haste denn gegen den gimbi, alberto ? da gibts doch lecker selbstgekelterten
> 
> 
> ist eine abneigung durch immer wiederkehrende negative erfahrung  essen schlecht äppler schlecht, ich probier es jeder jahr einmal und hab bis jetzt bin ich nie enttäuscht worden....war immer noch schlecht


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt, wirklich ausserordentlich schade. wir feiern hier auf der a**** iaa bergfest mit gegrilltes und biä.......legger wirds.



mich wundert es immer wieder, was da für ein aufwand für so ne messe getrieben wird und ob das wirklich am ende noch rentabel ist  



Alberto68 schrieb:


> ist eine abneigung durch immer wiederkehrende negative erfahrung  essen schlecht äppler schlecht, ich probier es jeder jahr einmal und hab bis jetzt bin ich nie enttäuscht worden....war immer noch schlecht



komisch, bisher hat sich bezüglich essen und trinken noch keiner beschwert. einzig die unterbringung gab hin und wieder anlass zu unmut ...


----------



## fUEL (17. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mich wundert es immer wieder, was da für ein aufwand für so ne messe getrieben wird und ob das wirklich am ende noch rentabel ist
> 
> 
> 
> komisch, bisher hat sich bezüglich essen und trinken noch keiner beschwert. einzig die unterbringung gab hin und wieder anlass zu unmut ...


Toll find ich das Essen da nicht aber es ist o. k. 
Wenn man wirklich toll essen will sollte man Hobbykoch sein oder andere Kategorie von Restaurants besuchen


----------



## habkeinnick (17. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> komisch, bisher hat sich bezüglich essen und trinken noch keiner beschwert. einzig die unterbringung gab hin und wieder anlass zu unmut ...



falsch, deswegen habe ich kater ja auch letztens gefragt ob man nicht vielleicht doch mal die location wechseln könnte.

die schnitzel sind ok, aber der service ist ein katastrophe und die auswahl der speisen lässt auch etwas zu wünschen übrig. zusätzlich die komische platzwahl letztes mal - oben wäre ja schon ok gewesen. also ich bin auch ganz klar für etwas anderes. nur die anforderungen von kater haben es für mich unmöglich gemacht etwas vorzuschlagen  kenne mich in der gegend nicht so aus.


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2007)

uuups, da hab ich wohl die feinschmecker und bedienfetischisten unterschätzt


----------



## Maggo (17. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mich wundert es immer wieder, was da für ein aufwand für so ne messe getrieben wird und ob das wirklich am ende noch rentabel ist...............



wir haben das intern, sozusagen vom orgateam aus. ist auch komplett durch die mitarbeiter finanziert und finden in der freizeit statt. was das thema rentabilität auf so ner messe oder veranstaltung angeht komm ich immer wieder ins grübeln, darfs aber nicht laut sagen da es meinen job finanziert. andererseits gehts den unternehmen sicher nicht darum geld mit ner messe zu verdienen sondern eher drum es loszuwerden ums nicht dem fiskus geben zu müssen. man merkt schon deutlich, dass in der werbung sofort gespart wird sobalds mal nicht ganz rund läuft.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich nicht



ich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ich auch nicht



wieso?


----------



## Maggo (17. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ich auch nicht



schade....


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

hier hat mittlerweile angefangen zu fusseln... 

EDIT: korrigiere: es regnet richtig.


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hier hat mittlerweile angefangen zu fusseln...
> 
> EDIT: korrigiere: es regnet richtig.



dank dir, gerd


----------



## fUEL (17. September 2007)

Hab da noch ein Frühbild vom So morgen , die meißten sonst sind vergleichbar mit denen, die schon gepostet wurden


----------



## wissefux (17. September 2007)

kelkheim meldet sonnenschein, nachdem ich die ganze zeit im leichten regen heimgeradelt bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kelkheim meldet sonnenschein, nachdem ich die ganze zeit im leichten regen heimgeradelt bin



ich hoffe, ich komme heute Abend trocken zum Gimbi...


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen, leider gab es am WE in den schweizer Bergen einen tödlichen Unfall:

http://www.20min.ch/news/luzern/story/22377645

S.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. September 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, leider gab es am WE in den schweizer Bergen einen tödlichen Unfall:
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/news/luzern/story/22377645
> 
> S.



Uuuuuh, ein Mountainbiker...


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2007)

Ja, Beim aufsteigen umgefallen  

leider gibt es nicht mehr Info ob mit oder ohne Helm etc.....


----------



## fUEL (17. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja, Beim aufsteigen umgefallen
> 
> leider gibt es nicht mehr Info ob mit oder ohne Helm etc.....


 
Hier im Taunus gab es auch einen Unfall  - Gottseidank nicht tödlich.

Ein Volltrunkener 19 Jähriger ist zum Urinieren auf die Burgmauer der Königsteiner Burgruine Geklettert, hat das Übergewicht bekommen und ist abgestürzt.
Die Feuerwehr, die Bergwacht, der Thw waren im Großeinsatz laut Nachrichten., da das Gelände so unwegsam sei.
Der "Pisser" liegt noch im Krankenhaus ist aber wohl ausser Lebensgefahr und darf mit diversen hohen Rechnungen demnächst vorlieb nehmen, damit er noch lange dran denken kann, was er da gemacht hat.


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja, Beim aufsteigen umgefallen
> 
> leider gibt es nicht mehr Info ob mit oder ohne Helm etc.....



Bei 50m würde mich der Helm, glaube ich, nicht mehr interessieren. Aber wie breit es dort war, ob Biken erlaubt, oder verboten, ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wieso?



Ich spiele    heute und morgen ein wenig


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schade....



Wann sehen wir uns?


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich spiele    heute und morgen ein wenig



 aha   - *lichtaufgeh* ach so, Du bläst!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja, Beim aufsteigen umgefallen
> 
> leider gibt es nicht mehr Info ob mit oder ohne Helm etc.....



Ich denke, bei 50m hinab ist die Helmfrage eher rethorisch........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aha   - *lichtaufgeh* ach so, Du bläst!?!



Dös könne mir auch anners versteen tun, gelle


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Dös könne mir auch anners versteen tun, gelle



klar, aber ich bin mal von etwas und nicht jemandem ausgegangen...


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

wenn ich so raus schaue, frage ich mich: wieso habe ich kein Licht und keine Knielinge dabei!


----------



## arkonis (17. September 2007)

nass und es regnet.
Diese Woche ist nichts mit biken, zu viel zu tun.


----------



## ratte (17. September 2007)

Guten Abend allerseits,

sacht mal, was ist denn hier für ein Gemuffel? Da erhofft man sich ein wenig Aufheiterung während der A..... und was ist? 
Das mir das heute abend aber nicht so weitergeht.


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits,
> 
> sacht mal, was ist denn hier für ein Gemuffel? Da erhofft man sich ein wenig Aufheiterung während der A..... und was ist?
> Das mir das heute abend aber nicht so weitergeht.



keine Angst, Du bekommst Dein Fett schon ab!!


----------



## Zilli (17. September 2007)

Hier ist die Fortsetzung : Ich muß heute abend in den Südostschwarzwald fahren; fahre allenfalls vorher noch beim Gimbi vorbei, um dem HKN die Meran-CD zu geben (wenn ich ihn noch erreiche, ob er überhaupt da sein wird **R*uf*M*ich*A*n*).
Ansonsten Euch viel Spass heut abend


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hier ist die Fortsetzung : Ich muß heute abend in den Südostschwarzwald fahren; fahre allenfalls vorher noch beim Gimbi vorbei, um dem HKN die Meran-CD zu geben (wenn ich ihn noch erreiche, ob er überhaupt da sein wird **R*uf*M*ich*A*n*).
> Ansonsten Euch viel Spass heut abend



wann fährst Du denn wenn hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (17. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits,
> 
> sacht mal, was ist denn hier für ein Gemuffel? Da erhofft man sich ein wenig Aufheiterung während der A..... und was ist?
> Das mir das heute abend aber nicht so weitergeht.


 
der Boden nass und der Himmel grau, 
an der Gimbi sauf ich mich blau


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2007)

Alles so schön bunt hier


----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits,
> 
> sacht mal, was ist denn hier für ein Gemuffel? Da erhofft man sich ein wenig Aufheiterung während der A..... und was ist?
> Das mir das heute abend aber nicht so weitergeht.



Das wird wohl so muffelig bleiben  , ich geh jetzt a.......  und außerdem ging mein I-net den ganzen Tag nicht


----------



## ratte (17. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Das wird wohl so muffelig bleiben  , ich geh jetzt a.......


Und morgen bringst Du auch wieder irgendwem die Flötentöne bei? 

Bäh, was für eine Suppe da draußen. Wenigstens konnte man das Wochenende nochmal richtig genießen.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hier ist die Fortsetzung : Ich muß heute abend in den Südostschwarzwald fahren; fahre allenfalls vorher noch beim Gimbi vorbei, um dem HKN die Meran-CD zu geben (wenn ich ihn noch erreiche, ob er überhaupt da sein wird **R*uf*M*ich*A*n*).
> Ansonsten Euch viel Spass heut abend



ups sorry, bin nicht da. ja ja, wird schwer die DVD an den mann zu bringen


----------



## Zilli (17. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wann fährst Du denn wenn hin?


Sorry, hab grad was gepackt und gegessen und eben erst gelesen *kaukau*
hat sich aber nu wohl erledigt:


habkeinnick schrieb:


> ups sorry, bin nicht da. ja ja, wird schwer die DVD an den mann zu bringen


Danke für die Info; geht morgen per Post raus 

un schüsskös


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (17. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Und morgen bringst Du auch wieder irgendwem die Flötentöne bei?
> 
> Bäh, was für eine Suppe da draußen. Wenigstens konnte man das Wochenende nochmal richtig genießen.



Das WE war toll, SA biken, SO meine Jungs und heute Vormittag bin ich bei (noch) schönstem Wetter schnell mal 41km durch HTS 
Und morgen flöte ich hochpersöhnlich vor Publikum


----------



## arkonis (17. September 2007)

das hier wird meine Selbstbaulampe, mal sehen das Gewicht und Ausmaße vom Akku schreckt noch etwas ab, da bleibt kein Platz mehr im Camelback.


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

Na, meine Rückfahrt war heute (gestern) relativ feucht. War durch die Wärme auch ohne Schutzbleche, aber mit Regenhose gut auszuhalten!  Das Fahren in kurzen Hosen und mit ärmellosem Trikot wurde von den Passanten allerdings mit ungläubigem Staunen, oder mit super anzüglichem Grinsen quittiert...  

Doof nur, dass meine Schuhe bis zu ihrem nächsten Einsatz in neun Stunden, immer noch feucht sein werden.


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

@Berto: Nochmals vielen Dank!!!  Wo gehen wir hin unsere Erinnerung an den Gimbi-Äppler herunter zu spülen? :kotz:


----------



## Alberto68 (18. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ist eine abneigung durch immer wiederkehrende negative erfahrung  essen schlecht äppler schlecht, ich probier es jeder jahr einmal und hab bis jetzt bin ich nie enttäuscht worden....war immer noch schlecht



War das erst mal heute beim DIMB-Treffen auf dem Gimbi..war super nett
aber meine Gimbi-Erfahrungen wurden wie gehabt nicht enttaeuscht der Aeppel ist fast ungeniessbar :kotz: beim ersten schluck hab ich gedacht mir rollen sich die fussnaegel ....absulut nicht mein geschmack  ...aber gibt ja auch bier und da kann man wenig falsch machen


----------



## Alberto68 (18. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Berto: Nochmals vielen Dank!!!  Wo gehen wir hin unsere Erinnerung an den Gimbi-Äppler herunter zu spülen? :kotz:



das ist ziemlich egal wohin ich glaube es gibt ueberall besseren 

bist du gut nachhause gebracht worden vom Girly


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

rollende Fußnägel durfte ich heute auch produzieren: Beim Anfahren an eine "Trial-Sequenz" in Delkenheim und dem Vorlassen von zwei jungen Mädels, bekam ich sie durch die Musik meines Bremsmanövers von eben diesen beiden Mädels vorgeworfen!


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> das ist ziemlich egal wohin ich glaube es gibt ueberall besseren
> 
> bist du gut nachhause gebracht worden vom Girly



Nachdem ich mich über den Fahrstil beschwerte und sie wahrscheinlich Angst um ihre Polster bekam... Ne, ne, alles Bestens! Bin prima Nachhause gebracht worden! Schluck, Kurve bekommen will...

Ich hoffe, sie hat auch wieder Nachhause gefunden!?


----------



## ratte (18. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...vom Girly


Ähem...

Nachdem ich heute einen Frosch, einen Igel (okay, der war nicht wirklich in Gefahr  ) eine Katze, zwei Karnickel und einen Müllbeutel noch fast aufgesammelt hätte, falle ich mal in die Falle.
Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Alberto68 (18. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich über den Fahrstil beschwerte und sie wahrscheinlich Angst um ihre Polster bekam... Ne, ne, alles Bestens! Bin prima Nachhause gebracht worden! Schluck, Kurve bekommen will...
> 
> Ich hoffe, sie hat auch wieder Nachhause gefunden!?



bei mir stand niemand vor der tuer, aber ich war auch noch mal xxs um mich zu desinfizieren 


so N8 jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ähem...
> 
> Nachdem ich heute einen Frosch, einen Igel (okay, der war nicht wirklich in Gefahr  ) eine Katze, zwei Karnickel und einen Müllbeutel noch fast aufgesammelt hätte, falle ich mal in die Falle.
> Nacht zusammen.



Oh, hattest unterwegs noch Spaß...


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

Nacht, den Frühinsbettgehern!


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute einen Frosch, einen Igel (okay, der war nicht wirklich in Gefahr  ) eine Katze, zwei Karnickel und einen Müllbeutel noch fast aufgesammelt hätte, falle ich mal in die Falle.
> Nacht zusammen.



moin !

klingt ja soweit seht gut  , aber was heißt hier jetzt nur "fast" ?
sind die tierchen und der müllbeutel nun gerettet oder nicht


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> War das erst mal heute beim DIMB-Treffen auf dem Gimbi..war super nett
> aber meine Gimbi-Erfahrungen wurden wie gehabt nicht enttaeuscht der Aeppel ist fast ungeniessbar :kotz:



wenn man denn äppler auch süß gespritzt trinkt ...


----------



## Maggo (18. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn man denn äppler auch süß gespritzt trinkt ...



der hat was gemacht???:kotz: und anschliessend sich beschweren, des sind mir die richtigen.


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der hat was gemacht???:kotz: und anschliessend sich beschweren, des sind mir die richtigen.



bin mir jetzt nicht hunnert pro sicher. de gerd un de stephan haben beide einen großen äppler bekommen. dann wurde lange zeit rumgerätzelt, welcher von beiden nun der sauergespritze sei.
keine ahnung, wer jetzt sauer und wer den pur bzw. gar süß  :kotz: getrunken hat. saß einfach zu weit weg ... die herren haben halt damengesellschaft mir vorgezogen  ich kanns ja verstehen  

merkwürdig war auch, dass gerd zuvor einen milchkaffee oder sowas getrunken hat. da muß man sich doch net mehr wundern, dass de äppler danach net schmeckt


----------



## ratte (18. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> klingt ja soweit seht gut  , aber was heißt hier jetzt nur "fast" ?
> sind die tierchen und der müllbeutel nun gerettet oder nicht


Morgäääähhhnnnn,
Für den Frosch kann ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen, dem Igel drohte keinerlei Gefahr und Katze und Karnickel hatten sich gaaanz kurzfristig für eine andere Route entschieden. Der Müllbeutel, hm, den wird unter Garantie heute morgen jemand erwischt haben. 

...un nu erstmal nen Kaffeeeee.


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2007)

Grüezi zäme

Also wirklich Äppler süss gespritzt :kotz: 

das eht nicht und ich dachte immer das sei bei Strafe verboten


----------



## caroka (18. September 2007)

Einen schönen guten Morgen,  

auch wenn es draussen im Moment nicht danach ausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (18. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn man denn äppler auch süß gespritzt trinkt ...





Maggo schrieb:


> der hat was gemacht???:kotz: und anschliessend sich beschweren, des sind mir die richtigen.





IIIIHHHHHHHHHHHHH   ÄPPLER SÜSSGESPRITZT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   wollt ihr mich vergiften....


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> IIIIHHHHHHHHHHHHH   ÄPPLER SÜSSGESPRITZT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie habt ihr ihn denn nun getrunken   sauer und pur wäre ja grade noch akzeptabel


----------



## Alberto68 (18. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie habt ihr ihn denn nun getrunken   sauer und pur wäre ja grade noch akzeptabel



ich sauer  Gerd pur .....aber beides geschmacklich eine katastrophe
ich musste ja noch fahren


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn man denn äppler auch süß gespritzt trinkt ...





Maggo schrieb:


> der hat was gemacht???:kotz: und anschliessend sich beschweren, des sind mir die richtigen.



IIIIHHHHHHHHHHHHH   ÄPPLER SÜSSGESPRITZT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   wollt ihr mich vergiften....


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich sauer  Gerd pur .....aber beides geschmacklich eine katastrophe
> ich musste ja noch fahren



kann ich leider nur bestätigen!

ach ja: Guten Morgen!


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kann ich leider nur bestätigen!



wenn man mal im getränkemarkt käuflich erwerblichen, massenhaften aus purem gewinnstreben produzierten äppler als beispiel nimmt, welche marke wäre denn so eure geschmacksrichtung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich sauer  Gerd pur .....



Jetzt bin ich aber doch beruhigt.................. 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

So, ich freue mich jetzt auf meine nassen Schuhe. (Nun traue mich auch mal die Sealskins anzuziehen.  )


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, ich freue mich jetzt auf meine nassen Schuhe. (Nun traue mich auch mal die Sealskins anzuziehen.  )


 
Warum solltest du mehr glück haben  obwohl meine Schuhe wurde erst nass


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warum solltest du mehr glück haben  obwohl meine Schuhe wurde erst nass



Meine Fahrt zur A***** war ok; kühler, als gestern und Gegenwind, aber ok. Dank der SealSkinz hatte ich auch keine kalten Füße.  Anders als bei meiner gestrigen Rückfahrt hat es immerhin nicht geregnet.


----------



## Alberto68 (18. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn man mal im getränkemarkt käuflich erwerblichen, massenhaften aus purem gewinnstreben produzierten äppler als beispiel nimmt, welche marke wäre denn so eure geschmacksrichtung ?



zum Taunus(schäfer jakob)
matsch&brei (wunderbar)
Wetterauer
Batz (gasthaus Rudolf)
Lehnert 
Der von meinem Nachbarn 

Rapps Meisterschoppen
und alles was naturtrüb ist 

mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meine Fahrt zur A***** war ok; kühler, als gestern und Gegenwind, aber ok. Dank der SealSkinz hatte ich auch keine kalten Füße.  Anders als bei meiner gestrigen Rückfahrt hat es immerhin nicht geregnet.


 
sind die Seal Skinz zu gebrauchen? kosten ja eine Menge Fränkli's


----------



## Maggo (18. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sind die Seal Skinz zu gebrauchen? kosten ja eine Menge Fränkli's



definitiv top produkt. absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sind die Seal Skinz zu gebrauchen? kosten ja eine Menge Fränkli's



Ich finde sie total geil!!!  Die Füße bleiben viel länger trocken und warm. Ich hatte mir bisher nur ein Paar gekauft, werde mir aber noch eines holen.

Wenn Du eh alsbald ins große Kanton fährst, vergleiche doch mal. Sie sind zwar auch hier teuer, aber vielleicht nicht ganz so wie bei Dir.

Im Winter noch die Neopren-Überschuhe drüber und es ist ok. Bisher habe ich noch keine beheizbaren Einlegesohlen gebraucht.


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> zum Taunus(schäfer jakob)
> matsch&brei (wunderbar)
> Wetterauer
> Batz (gasthaus Rudolf)
> ...



also den vom schäfer jakob mag ich persönlich nicht so sehr. die anderen kenn ich gar nicht. beim rudolf war ich vielleicht vor 10 jahren das letzte mal ...

mir persönlich schmeckt am besten der alte hochstädter und zwar in der kleinen flasche schon als fertig gespritzter  

den schäfer jakob wollte ich ja mal als treffpunkt für die dimb ig vorschlagen, aber da ist es mit parkplätzen auch immer recht knapp. und reichlich parkplätze finde ich persönlich auch ein wichtiges kriterium ...


----------



## Alberto68 (18. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also den vom schäfer jakob mag ich persönlich nicht so sehr. die anderen kenn ich gar nicht. beim rudolf war ich vielleicht vor 10 jahren das letzte mal ...
> 
> mir persönlich schmeckt am besten der alte hochstädter und zwar in der kleinen flasche schon als fertig gespritzter
> 
> den schäfer jakob wollte ich ja mal als treffpunkt für die dimb ig vorschlagen, aber da ist es mit parkplätzen auch immer recht knapp. und reichlich parkplätze finde ich persönlich auch ein wichtiges kriterium ...




Sind doch alles radfahrer da gehen doch locker 25 räder auf einen autoparkplatz 

aber die location ist vorallem das essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> aber die location ist vorallem das essen



soso.....


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

Oje, ist das müde gerade...  Ich mach mir mal `nen Tee; der Jade-Oolong war gestern toll!


----------



## habkeinnick (18. September 2007)

gude plauscher


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher



Mahlzeit hkn! (i.V.)


----------



## habkeinnick (18. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mahlzeit hkn! (i.V.)



danke gerd, ist ja auch grad die zeit.


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> danke gerd, ist ja auch grad die zeit.



Sonst alles fit? Was macht`s Torque?


----------



## Breezler (18. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also den vom schäfer jakob mag ich persönlich nicht so sehr. die anderen kenn ich gar nicht. beim rudolf war ich vielleicht vor 10 jahren das letzte mal ...
> 
> mir persönlich schmeckt am besten der alte hochstädter und zwar in der kleinen flasche schon als fertig gespritzter
> 
> den schäfer jakob wollte ich ja mal als treffpunkt für die dimb ig vorschlagen, aber da ist es mit parkplätzen auch immer recht knapp. und reichlich parkplätze finde ich persönlich auch ein wichtiges kriterium ...



Guude von einem unbekannten.

Ich kann euch da noch den
Bieberer Meisterschoppen aus OF
oder
Den Äppler vom Abbelwein Simon in Orschel 
an Herz legen


----------



## habkeinnick (18. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sonst alles fit? Was macht`s Torque?



hmm das steht gerade...die speichen am hinterrad wackeln toll rum  und die bremsscheibe ist ziemlich hinüber...

muss jetzt doch nen upgrade hinten auf 203er scheibe geben...


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Guude von einem unbekannten.
> 
> Ich kann euch da noch den
> Bieberer Meisterschoppen aus OF
> ...



Den Äppler vom Simon hab` ich auch mal gekostet. Schmeckt zwar unüblich, aber ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Guude von einem unbekannten.
> 
> Ich kann euch da noch den
> Bieberer Meisterschoppen aus OF
> ...


 
Wenn es hier um den Lieblingsäppler geht = Frau Rauscher ist mein Favorit, oder halt der vom Wagner in Frankfurt..... aber ich bin out of Äppler heaven


----------



## habkeinnick (18. September 2007)

auch nett und wenigstens nicht 100%ig perfekt 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=18312752


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. September 2007)

ei gude wie!




arkonis schrieb:


> das hier wird meine Selbstbaulampe, mal sehen das Gewicht und Ausmaße vom Akku schreckt noch etwas ab, da bleibt kein Platz mehr im Camelback.



Wenn dus teuer magst kannst du dir statt dem Bleiakku auch nen Liion Akku zusammenlöten. Der ist dann kleiner und leichter.
Die Bauanleitung an sich finde ich schon ok, nur find ich es etwas leichtsinnig keine Sicherung zu verwenden, das hat nicht nur was mit den Steckern zu tun wenn da mal ein Kurzer entsteht. Und auf die 10cent für ne Sicherung kommts dann auch nicht an


----------



## Lucafabian (18. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> auch nett und wenigstens nicht 100%ig perfekt
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=18312752




Lass uns auch mal wieder fahren, hoffe das ich bis zum WE wieder rekotuiert bin 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> ....




Fährst Du noch oder liebst Du nur 

Man Crazy ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie Du aussiehst!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm das steht gerade...die speichen am hinterrad wackeln toll rum  und die bremsscheibe ist ziemlich hinüber...
> 
> muss jetzt doch nen upgrade hinten auf 203er scheibe geben...



zieh die Speichen nach!
Und was hast du mit deiner Bremse gemacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. September 2007)

ei Uwe!

Ja momentan ist irgendwie ziemlich mau mitm fahren, schon über zwei Wochen nicht mehr richtig aufm Radl gesessen  aber momentan bin ich leider krank  hab mir in der Berufsschule den Rotz eingefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. September 2007)

wir haben gerade einen 35jährigen mitarbeiter mit verdacht auf windpockn ausgecheckt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. September 2007)

bekommt man sowas nicht als Kind oder gar nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (18. September 2007)

Die Windpocken kannst de auch im gehobenen Alter bekommen, da sind die Auswirkungen nur größer. Gibt schöne Löcher in der Haut wenn man sich nicht zusammenreißt

Gute Beserung Crazy!


----------



## habkeinnick (18. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> zieh die Speichen nach!
> Und was hast du mit deiner Bremse gemacht



die speichen lockern sich zur zeit schneller als ich gucken kann...naja kommt zeit, kommt neuer LRS.

die bremsscheibe habe ich in südtirol durchgeglüht. die ist nun prima altmetall


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. September 2007)

bremst sie nicht mehr? Oder is sie einfach nur schön bunt? Hab noch nie ne defekte Scheibe gesehen (ausser verknickte) 
Schon mit Locktide auf den Nippeln versucht?


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. September 2007)

moin ihr...
bin jetzt voll in der stressphase...
jeden tag schule un dann hausaugaben bis zum umfallen...
ab nächster woche gehts dann auch noch mit den arbeiten los..
hock zur zeit an bio (gibts hier zufälligerweise en Biologen?) 
bei mir gehts um Proteinbiosynthese speziel da um die Translation...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. September 2007)

2std kein Post, und das um die Uhrzeit....
da geh ich halt ins Bett  gute Nacht


----------



## Zilli (18. September 2007)

Guude zusammen,
im Schwarzwald bzw. im Höllental hat's heute auch heftig geschifft.


Maggo schrieb:


> definitiv top produkt. absolut empfehlenswert.


 Aber Witzle übber ähne raissse un lusdisch mache, wenn mer se *ä mol* präser ....
präventiv oziehe dud


----------



## Zilli (18. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> .... der Jade-Oolong war gestern toll!


Auf welche Hautpartien schmiert man das so ein


----------



## Zilli (18. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> auch nett und wenigstens nicht 100%ig perfekt
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=18312752



  eine Szene kann ich nachvollziehen (so bei 1/3)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (18. September 2007)

GERD guckst du !!!!


*Schwalbe Nobby Nic UST-Faltreifen 1.80"  *


----------



## Zilli (18. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ....*Schwalbe Nobby Nic UST-Faltreifen 1.80"  *



1.80er Reifen  
ich glaub das is die Größe von meinen Felgenbändern


----------



## Zilli (18. September 2007)

Gute Nacht allerseits (oder abseits dieses Forum's )


----------



## Alberto68 (18. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> 1.80er Reifen
> ich glaub das is die Größe von meinen Felgenbändern



hatte gestern die diskusion in welchen groessen es den nobby nic gibt 
klar war 2.1 und 2.25     gerd 1.9   ich 1.8   wer muss jetzt noch einen gimbiaeppler trinken?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber auf meinem hardtail fahr ich nur 1.5er  iss fast wie rennrad fahren


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hatte gestern die diskusion in welchen groessen es den nobby nic gibt
> klar war 2.1 und 2.25     gerd 1.9   ich 1.8   wer muss jetzt noch einen gimbiaeppler trinken?
> 
> 
> ...



NN gibt es noch in 2.4


----------



## arkonis (18. September 2007)

kommt Alberto68 nicht von Fat Albert   wieso NN


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude zusammen,
> im Schwarzwald bzw. im Höllental hat's heute auch heftig geschifft.
> 
> Aber Witzle übber ähne raissse un lusdisch mache, wenn mer se *ä mol* präser ....
> präventiv oziehe dud



Hab sie mir bestellt, lass mich ueberraschen 

Hauptsache warme Füsse ..... und wenn beim ausziehe die Nasenhaare ausfallen, hat man sich auch noch das rasieren der selbigen gespart


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2007)

so, nach dem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mache ich jetzt mal jenes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: Ja ich habe die Smiley´s gefunden


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude zusammen,
> im Schwarzwald bzw. im Höllental hat's heute auch heftig geschifft.
> 
> Aber Witzle übber ähne raissse un lusdisch mache, wenn mer se *ä mol* präser ....
> präventiv oziehe dud



Also ich will das mal so umschreiben: Die Söckchen halten wunderbar warm. Sollte es draußen so um die 20/30° haben, könnte ich sie nicht tragen. andere können das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hatte gestern die diskusion in welchen groessen es den nobby nic gibt
> klar war 2.1 und 2.25     gerd 1.9   ich 1.8   wer muss jetzt noch einen gimbiaeppler trinken?
> 
> 
> ...



:kotz:

hast Du das schriftlich auf einem beglaubigten Dokument?

Willst mich wohl los werden?!


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so, nach dem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich auch!


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

dann begrüßen wir mal wieder den neuen tag :

*M O I N*


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

*Gruezi zäme* 

und willkommen zu einem schönen Herbsttag 

mit leider nur 8° und ich weiss noch nicht was ich anziehen soll


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Gruezi zäme*
> 
> und willkommen zu einem schönen Herbsttag
> 
> mit leider nur 8° und ich weiss noch nicht was ich anziehen soll



Guten Morgen,

hast Du das Problem schon gelöst? Da werde ich auch gleich davor stehen.


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> eine Szene kann ich nachvollziehen (so bei 1/3)



au...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Gruezi zäme*
> 
> und willkommen zu einem schönen Herbsttag
> 
> mit leider nur 8° und ich weiss noch nicht was ich anziehen soll





Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hast Du das Problem schon gelöst? Da werde ich auch gleich davor stehen.



wie herrlich warm in der schweiz ...

wir hatten heut früh ganze 3 ° ! winterklamotten waren da angesagt


----------



## arkonis (19. September 2007)

moie,

hey crazy, du hast was über den Lionen Akku geschrieben gibt es da eine Bauanleitung?
Ab nächsten Monat habe ich Zugang zu einem Elektrolabor, da könnte ich auch mal was machen.
so erstmal frühstück, dann gehts los zum a******


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hast Du das Problem schon gelöst? Da werde ich auch gleich davor stehen.


 
Shorts, Knielinge, Trikot kurz, Dünnen Fleece und windbraker = herrlich warm und angenehm kuschelig


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

MORGEN

was ein geiler Tag !!!  war zwar frostig heute morgen im wald aber super gute luft


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

schönes bild  

von heute früh ? wo  

ich glaub, ich sollte meine anfangszeiten nach dem sonnenaufgang richten


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schönes bild
> 
> von heute früh ? wo



ja ganz frisch das bild noch,  vom schwimmbad mit blick uff die farbwerk
leider hab ich bei einem noch besseren motiv noch gepennt aber vielleicht die tage noch mal....zZ muß mal die cam einfach immer dabei haben so geiles lichtspiel zZ wahnsinn


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> MORGEN
> 
> was ein geiler Tag !!! war zwar frostig heute morgen im wald aber super gute luft


Schönes Bild, würde sich gut als Wallpaper machen


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

Mal ne Frage: welche Protectoren sind nützlich / sinnvoll. Welchen Vorteil haben eigentlich die "langen" Protectoren (incl. Schienbein) gegenüber den nur Knieprotectoren (z.B. 661 - Tomcat). Auf euren Bildern sieht man immer die langen, braucht es das, und wann?? Wird das Schienbein so oft in Mitleidenschaft gezogen?

S.


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schönes Bild, würde sich gut als Wallpaper machen




ich hab es auch noch in groß das du es als WP benutzen kannst sag einfach bescheid


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich hab es auch noch in groß das du es als WP benutzen kannst sag einfach bescheid


 
Hast du es in deinen Fotos, oder kannst du es schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie herrlich warm in der schweiz ...
> 
> wir hatten heut früh ganze 3 ° ! winterklamotten waren da angesagt





mzaskar schrieb:


> Shorts, Knielinge, Trikot kurz, Dünnen Fleece und windbraker = herrlich warm und angenehm kuschelig



Langes U-Hemd, langes Trikot, Dreiviertelhose waren angesagt. Morgen werde ich auch die langen Handschuhe auspacken! Brrrr, langsam kommen wieder Adjektive wie schneidend in den Blickpunkt.


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

@Berto: super Bild!


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast du es in deinen Fotos, oder kannst du es schicken?



ist gleich in meinen fotos


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Berto: super Bild!



und das mit einem auge gemacht


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> und das mit einem auge gemacht



War das andere noch zu?


----------



## arkonis (19. September 2007)

gude,

frage:

past das hier
SHIMANO Kettenblatt Deore/FCM540 32 Z 4-Arm 3-/9-fach 75mm

an meine H2 LX Kurbel (2006) ?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: welche Protectoren sind nützlich / sinnvoll. Welchen Vorteil haben eigentlich die "langen" Protectoren (incl. Schienbein) gegenüber den nur Knieprotectoren (z.B. 661 - Tomcat). Auf euren Bildern sieht man immer die langen, braucht es das, und wann?? Wird das Schienbein so oft in Mitleidenschaft gezogen?
> 
> S.



Ich hab die langen von Race Face. Die langen am Bein können nicht so leicht runterrutschen. Am Arm hat ich mit kurzen kein gutes Gefühl. 

Die Protektoren haben mich bisher nicht gegen hinfallen und dem damit vielleicht verbundenen auf das Knie fallen geschützt aber gegen die Folgen davon. Wenn man sich die Protektoren aber von ganz nah anschaut, sieht man nen haufen Schrammen drauf. D.h. sie haben mich vor ganz vielen Abschürfungen geschützt. Die Beinprots könnten soger noch länger sein und auch die Knöchel schützen. Die Hau ich mir bei fast jeder Tour an   Auf technisch Schwierigen Trails, z.B. Felsenmeer, kommt es auch manchmal vor das man umkippt, da kann man sich mit Protektoren wunderbar am nächsten Felsen mit dem Unterarm abfangen ohne gleich mit schwerwiegenden Folgen rechnen zu müssen. Ich tendiere zu langen Protektoren. Den Letzten Test in Bike Bravo find ich für die Füsse, sicher wenn man in erster Linie auf der WAB oder ganz einfachen Trails unterwegs reichen auch Kurze wie in der BB beschrieben... 
...aber wer will da schon biken da kann man auch Rad fahren


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> frage:
> 
> ...



Als wir beim Carsten Deore Blätter auf seine H2-Kurbel montierten, stießen wir auf folgende Schwierigkeiten: Das 22er Blatt mußte mit der Feile bearbeitet werden, damit sich die Kurbel auf die Tretlagerachse montieren ließ und das 32er Blatt liegt nicht an den Stoßstellen der Kurbel auf. Dadurch geht die Kraft direkt auf die Kettenblattschrauben.

Sollte es zu genau Deiner gewünschten Kombi Unterschiede geben, würde ich bei Paul Lange nachfragen.


----------



## Everstyle (19. September 2007)

Mal was anderes. 

Provokativ in die Runde gefragt: warum sehe ich keine HighEnd (>4Tsd) Bikes bei den CTFs??? und bitte nicht antworten, ich sei zu langsam 

Denn beim Start und Ziel sehe ich immer nur die "üblichen Verdächtigen" und werde irgendwie das Gefühl vom "Eisdiele-Biker" nicht los. Im Prinzip ist es ja egal, war nur interessant zu beobachten, als ich in Kronberg und neulich in Eschborn bei den CTFs dabei war. 

Meine Theorie: die Leute, die sich sowas leisten können, müssen so viel arbeiten, dass sie keine Zeit fürs Training haben, ergo keine Kondition für die CTFs!  

Was sagt der Rest?

Gruss

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

das ist für mich keine frage von "high end" bike oder nicht.
bin selber noch nie ne ctf gefahren, da dort wohl überwiegend auf wab´s gefahren wird. trails kommen wohl nicht so häufig vor. hab schon mehrmals ctf´s gekreuzt (am staufen und am altkönig) und mir innerlich immer eins gegrinst, weil die auf der wab fuhren und ich entweder einen geilen trail grad rauskam oder den nächsten am ansteuern war ...

aber jedem so, wie es im gefällt. mit und ohne teurem bike, auf ctf, rtf, cc, marathon, freeride, downhill oder was auch immer


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> 
> Provokativ in die Runde gefragt: warum sehe ich keine HighEnd (>4Tsd) Bikes bei den CTFs??? und bitte nicht antworten, ich sei zu langsam
> 
> ...



Ich würde vermuten, dass die Besitzer solcher Bikes in folgende zwei Gruppen aufzuteilen sind:

1. die schon von Dir erwähnten Eisdielenposer

und

2. die, denen CTFs von Streckenwahl und Anspruch zu langweilig sind.

Meiner Meinung nach werden die wenigsten gar nicht fahren, wenn sie so viel Geld ausgegeben haben.

Meine Kiste liegt übrigens in dem Bereich und ich fahre manchmal CTFs.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ist für mich keine frage von "high end" bike oder nicht.
> bin selber noch nie ne ctf gefahren, da dort wohl überwiegend auf wab´s gefahren wird. trails kommen wohl nicht so häufig vor. hab schon mehrmals ctf´s gekreuzt (am staufen und am altkönig) und mir innerlich immer eins gegrinst, weil die auf der wab fuhren und ich entweder einen geilen trail grad rauskam oder den nächsten am ansteuern war ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab die langen von Race Face. Die langen am Bein können nicht so leicht runterrutschen. Am Arm hat ich mit kurzen kein gutes Gefühl.
> 
> Die Protektoren haben mich bisher nicht gegen hinfallen und dem damit vielleicht verbundenen auf das Knie fallen geschützt aber gegen die Folgen davon. Wenn man sich die Protektoren aber von ganz nah anschaut, sieht man nen haufen Schrammen drauf. D.h. sie haben mich vor ganz vielen Abschürfungen geschützt. Die Beinprots könnten soger noch länger sein und auch die Knöchel schützen. Die Hau ich mir bei fast jeder Tour an  Auf technisch Schwierigen Trails, z.B. Felsenmeer, kommt es auch manchmal vor das man umkippt, da kann man sich mit Protektoren wunderbar am nächsten Felsen mit dem Unterarm abfangen ohne gleich mit schwerwiegenden Folgen rechnen zu müssen. Ich tendiere zu langen Protektoren. Den Letzten Test in Bike Bravo find ich für die Füsse, sicher wenn man in erster Linie auf der WAB oder ganz einfachen Trails unterwegs reichen auch Kurze wie in der BB beschrieben...
> ...aber wer will da schon biken da kann man auch Rad fahren


 
Hmm, Hmmmm, Danke für die Antwort ....... Muss, glaube ich zmindest, mal meine Beine anschauen wegen den Kratzern . 
Ich könnte, ueber einen Freund, günstig an die Tomcat kommen, passen auch gut und sitzen glaube ich zumindest (war noch nicht im Wald damit) ohne verrutschen...... Für die Arme ist es guter Punkt mit dem Abstützen ..... werde mir mal welche anschauen. Leider hat mein LBD keine Protektoren an Lager und muss immer bestellen


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Habe (leider) mal wieder etwas aus der Kiste "was die Welt nun wirklich nicht braucht" ausgepackt: Wollte gestern Wasser an meiner Spültischarmatur zapfen, da kam mir der halbe Hahn entgegen...  Werde wohl gerade mal zum Baumarkt fahren. Ist ja doch irgendwie ein Teil, welches man "ab und an" benötigt...


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ist gleich in meinen fotos


Danke ziert jetzt meinen Desktop und sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe (leider) mal wieder etwas aus der Kiste "was die Welt nun wirklich nicht braucht" ausgepackt: Wollte gestern Wasser an meiner Spültischarmatur zapfen, da kam mir der halbe Hahn entgegen...  Werde wohl gerade mal zum Baumarkt fahren. Ist ja doch irgendwie ein Teil, welches man "ab und an" benötigt...



schade


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade



Super schade!


Grrrrrrrr............


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich würde vermuten, dass die Besitzer solcher Bikes in folgende zwei Gruppen aufzuteilen sind:
> 
> 1. die schon von Dir erwähnten Eisdielenposer
> 
> ...



NOBEL SCHROEDER ---LUXUSBIKER  

CTF's fahr ich gerne mit dem Hardtail , das mit den 1.5er reifen


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke ziert jetzt meinen Desktop und sieht gut aus




bitte .... meinen desktop auch, iss echt gut geworden


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> NOBEL SCHROEDER ---LUXUSBIKER
> 
> CTF's fahr ich gerne mit dem Hardtail , das mit den 1.5er reifen



Eisdielenposer halt!


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eisdielenposer halt!



dann lieber am Fuchsi posen, da findet sich vielelicht die einoderandere Bewunderin


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

Der erste Schnee ist da (Davos)

http://www.davos.ch/live-panoramen-001-01060202-de.htm

Solangsam mal das Brett aus der Ecke nehmen und mal schön machen


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der erste Schnee ist da (Davos)
> 
> http://www.davos.ch/live-panoramen-001-01060202-de.htm
> 
> Solangsam mal das Brett aus der Ecke nehmen und mal schön machen



vor zwei Wochen in Meran:





aber recht hast de mitem Brett, wobei vor Feb. wirds eh nix mim Boarden...


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

will auch mal wieder boarden


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> will auch mal wieder boarden



Bikers goes Boarding....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> will auch mal wieder boarden



willst Du nicht auch mal wieder biken?


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bikers goes Boarding....



nee, zuerst war das boarding  

skateboarding
snowboarding
mtb

ok, zwischen skate und snow war auch schon mal ein kurzes mtb-intermezzo. aber irgendwie war die zeit noch nicht reif damals ...


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> willst Du nicht auch mal wieder biken?



auch das  

vielleicht probier ichs morgen oder am freitag mal. hoffentlich hab ich nix verlernt


----------



## Everstyle (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich würde vermuten, dass die Besitzer solcher Bikes in folgende zwei Gruppen aufzuteilen sind:
> 
> 1. die schon von Dir erwähnten Eisdielenposer
> 
> ...



Hmm.....die 2. Kategorie habe ich natürlich völlig ausser Acht gelassen. Kann mir auch wirklich gut vorstellen, dass die Leute sich einfach sagen, warum soll ich damit meine Zeit verschwenden? 

Ich persönlich nutze gerne die CTFs um neue Wege kennen zu lernen. Und damit meine ich nicht auf der Tour, sondern viel mehr durch die Gespräche mit anderen Fahrern. Nach dem Motto "schau mal, wenn du hier den Trail nimmst dann kommst du in blabla an....". Denn die meisten Wabs kenne ich mittlerweile ganz gut, was mir aber fehlt sind nämlich gute Trails (kenne leider bisher nur zwei). Des Weiteren macht es mir persönlich sehr viel Spass in einer Runde von Bikern mitzufahren, da ich die meiste Zeit (insbesondere letztes Jahr) für mich allein trainiert habe. 



wissefux schrieb:


> das ist für mich keine frage von "high end" bike oder nicht.
> bin selber noch nie ne ctf gefahren, da dort wohl überwiegend auf wab´s gefahren wird. trails kommen wohl nicht so häufig vor. hab schon mehrmals ctf´s gekreuzt (am staufen und am altkönig) und mir innerlich immer eins gegrinst, weil die auf der wab fuhren und ich entweder einen geilen trail grad rauskam oder den nächsten am ansteuern war ...
> 
> aber jedem so, wie es im gefällt. mit und ohne teurem bike, auf ctf, rtf, cc, marathon, freeride, downhill oder was auch immer



Abgesehen von der SuFu, kannst du mir vielleicht ein paar gute nennen?

Gruss

Everstyle

p.s.



Alberto68 schrieb:


> dann lieber am Fuchsi posen, da findet sich vielelicht die einoderandere Bewunderin



Fuchstanz ist echt schlimm...anderseits brauch ich mir dann nie Sorgen um mein Rad machen, wenn man sieht, wie viel teure Bikes dort stehen. Hihi!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nee, zuerst war das boarding
> 
> skateboarding
> snowboarding
> ...



dito.


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch das
> 
> vielleicht probier ichs morgen oder am freitag mal. hoffentlich hab ich nix verlernt



machst halt wieder die Stützräder dran! Müßten ja noch von neulich da irgendwo rum liegen.  

Morgen ab Hofheim/Gundel?


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> vor zwei Wochen in Meran:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bis Feb habe ich mein Brett schon 3 x geserviced


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Nach dem Motto "schau mal, wenn du hier den Trail nimmst dann kommst du in blabla an....". Denn die meisten Wabs kenne ich mittlerweile ganz gut, was mir aber fehlt sind nämlich gute Trails (kenne leider bisher nur zwei).
> Abgesehen von der SuFu, kannst du mir vielleicht ein paar gute nennen?



siehste und genau deshalb fahr ich da net mit. was nützt es mir, wenn einer sagt : guck mal, da ist ein geiler trail ... und ich fahr dann die wab weiter anstatt abzubiegen  

trails nennen : nein (hat auch rechtliche gründe)

tipp : mitfahren ! bei touren ab hofheim, awb, go crazy, plauschertours, usw. hier werden sie garantiert geholfen  




Arachne schrieb:


> machst halt wieder die Stützräder dran! Müßten ja noch von neulich da irgendwo rum liegen.
> 
> Morgen ab Hofheim/Gundel?




von wem liegen wo stützräder rum  

morgen : eher gundel. aber ich kanns momentan auch aus privaten gründen nicht definitiv sagen


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bis Feb habe ich mein Brett schon 3 x geserviced



dreggsagg  

ja ja, die schweiz ist schon toll. der taunus auch, besonders wenns ums boarding geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> siehste und genau deshalb fahr ich da net mit. was nützt es mir, wenn einer sagt : guck mal, da ist ein geiler trail ... und ich fahr dann die wab weiter anstatt abzubiegen
> 
> trails nennen : nein (hat auch rechtliche gründe)
> 
> tipp : mitfahren ! bei touren ab hofheim, awb, go crazy, plauschertours, usw. hier werden sie garantiert geholfen



Naja, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben! 

Und danke für den Tip. Ich werde mal schauen, ob, wann und wie ich mich den Touren anschliessen kann. 

Gruss

Everstyle


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

Man könnt ja mal Bike und Board machen 

Mit dem Rad bis zum Gletscher und dann mal einen Boarden gehen 

Hab das mal im Sommer in Les2 ALpes gemacht, war cool, alle laufen in Shorts und FlipFlops rum und du mit dem Board unterm Arm und Winterklamotte zum Lift. Von 10 bis 13 ZUhr einen Abrutschen, Essen und danach auf Rad ........ schion verrückt 

erst  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dann  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/sportlich/h025.gif dann  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zum Schluss sah es dann meist so aus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wirklich Nett


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> erst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dreggsagg, Dreggsagg, Dreggsagg


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es ist soweit, habs nun auch eingesehen, Ihr habts ja schon immer gewußt, brauch ein stabileres Bike 25.06.07 - Ich weiß was ich will 01.07.07 - Zusage fürn Rahmen ist raus 05.07.07 - KW40 werd ich glücklich gemacht


 
Wie siehtes denn mit deinem Radl aus?? Klappt das zum Oktober?


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

für die Speedfreaks

http://www.spiegel.de/videoplayer/0,6298,21772,00.html


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie siehtes denn mit deinem Radl aus?? Klappt das zum Oktober?



Letzter Stand ist KW 42 *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Letzter Stand ist KW 42 *freu*



Hier lugga was ist das denn für ein speziales spezialbike, das das so lange dauert


----------



## Maggo (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Hier lugga was ist das denn für ein speziales spezialbike, das das so lange dauert



................ausnahmsweise kein canyon.


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ................ausnahmsweise kein canyon.



ein rocky dauert auch nicht so lange


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Hier lugga was ist das denn für ein speziales spezialbike, das das so lange dauert



Nix Spezialbike, ich kaufs gebraucht und muß deshalb warten bis der derzeitige Besitzer sein neues hat. 

Es ist ein Nicolai Helius FR Rahmen. Ist hoffenlich stabiler als die Zicke 

Hab immer mal wieder Probleme mit bestimmten Teilen an der Zicke gehabt deshalb gibts jetzt was amtliches


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. September 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Gude Crazy,
was macht die Nas?


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

@Gresi: Oh whow, Du hast ein NAS?!?! Wieviel TB?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. September 2007)

Die Nas wird immer schlimmer, heut fühl ich mich sogar krank  was das wieder kost


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieviel TB?



0,31  aber nicht alles belegt


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die Nas wird immer schlimmer, heut fühl ich mich sogar krank  was das wieder kost



Wird nur teuer, wenn man unbedingt 15k haben möchte. Mit 10k geht`s noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Jedenfalls gute Besserung! (Wieso soll das was kosten? Bist doch sicherlich auch krankenversichert.)


----------



## Maggo (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wird nur teuer, wenn man unbedingt 15k haben möchte. Mit 10k geht`s noch.



ich hab 10c und 9d das 11 t sogar doppelt dafür fehlt mir 7l.......  ihr seid doch nicht mehr ganz frisch.
geht morsche was ab hofheim?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab 10c und 9d das 11 t sogar doppelt dafür fehlt mir 7l.......  ihr seid doch nicht mehr ganz frisch.
> geht morsche was ab hofheim?



bin unabkömmlich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jedenfalls gute Besserung! (Wieso soll das was kosten? Bist doch sicherlich auch krankenversichert.)



10â¬ nimmt der Doc schon bevor er einem "Hallo" sagt, die Appo nimmt einiges und das meiÃte ist die Nicht-einnahme vom Samstag wenn das so weiter geht  
dreistellig locker


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab 10c und 9d das 11 t sogar doppelt dafür fehlt mir 7l.......  ihr seid doch nicht mehr ganz frisch.
> geht morsche was ab hofheim?



 (`tschuldige, eigentlich nur Laberei: 10000, oder 15000 Umdrehungen pro Minute (Festplatten))

Wenn Du Zeit hast immer!


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 10 nimmt der Doc schon bevor er einem "Hallo" sagt, die Appo nimmt einiges und das meißte ist die Nicht-einnahme vom Samstag wenn das so weiter geht
> dreistellig locker



Uffffzz...  

äh, Nicht-einnahme vom Samstag??


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du Zeit hast immer!



schau mehr morgen.... ich fahr jetzt mal schnell ne schnelle runde


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> schau mehr morgen.... ich fahr jetzt mal schnell ne schnelle runde



Du hast Dich Dienstag schon rar gemacht...


----------



## ratte (19. September 2007)

N'abend,
heute kann ich mich nicht mehr aufraffen.
Ich wär morgen dabei. Wann wo? Ich hoffe, ich werde morgen nicht beim Gastbesuch eingespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Morgen 18:00/18:30, oder 17:30/18:00 Uhr Türmchen/Gundel?


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

Ach Leut, bei mir war gerad Weihnachten 

Meine Socken gfür den Winter kamen an, Meine ErsatzCleats für die Winterschuhe, Meine Bestellten Kalender für 2008, und die DVD vom Lukas Stöckli welche gerade lecker im Mac rotiert und mir schöne Bilder von schönen Downhill´s zeigt :


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach Leut, bei mir war gerad Weihnachten
> 
> Meine Socken gfür den Winter kamen an, Meine ErsatzCleats für die Winterschuhe, Meine Bestellten Kalender für 2008, und die DVD vom Lukas Stöckli welche gerade lecker im Mac rotiert und mir schöne Bilder von schönen Downhill´s zeigt :



 

Bring die DVD doch mal mit.


----------



## ratte (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bring die DVD doch mal mit.


Besser nicht,
nach Deinem Endorphinschok vom Wochenende könnst Du nachher noch auf dumme Ideen.


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Besser nicht,
> nach Deinem Endorphinschok vom Wochenende könnst Du nachher noch auf dumme Ideen.



   dochdochdochdochdoch


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du hast Dich Dienstag schon rar gemacht...





WIEDER DA !!! 







  auf mein Hausrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> WIEDER DA !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da warst Du eindeutig zu schnell, um den grandiosen Sonnenuntergang zu erleben. 



Arachne schrieb:


> dochdochdochdochdoch


Oha, noch immer nicht beruhigt.  
Da hilft nur eins: Videoverbot.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. September 2007)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Maggo (19. September 2007)

@gerd. mach ma nen lmb für moije odder?


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> WIEDER DA !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schäm Dich!


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Da hilft nur eins: Videoverbot.



   werwilldasdurchsetzen???


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Da warst Du eindeutig zu schnell, um den grandiosen Sonnenuntergang zu erleben.




hatte heute morgen so einen schönen sonnenaufgang und heute abend ne super geile runde, war echt gut drauf


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> WIEDER DA !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kam dein hund eigentlich zum kac***, wenn du so schnell mit ihm gassi gehst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. September 2007)

Videoverbot is nie gut  ich hab vieles aus Videos abgeschaut


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> schäm Dich!



NEIN


----------



## ratte (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hatte heute morgen so einen schönen sonnenaufgang und heute abend ne super geile runde, war echt gut drauf


Den hatte ich auch mit der Frankfurter Skyline im Hintergrund. Und jetzt geht die gelbe Scheibe schön über der Gundel (in etwa) unter.

Wer bietet mehr?
> 200 km/h auf einem MTB?  
Habs gerade nur mit einem Ohr in den Nachrichten mitbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hatte heute morgen so einen schönen sonnenaufgang und heute abend ne super geile runde, war echt gut drauf



jetzt mal budder bei die fisch : km, hm, zeit, streckenbeschreibung zum unterbieten selbiger


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Und jetzt geht die gelbe Scheibe schön über der Gundel (in etwa) unter.



stimmt ja gar nicht. das ding geht genau zwischen staufen und rossert unter


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kam dein hund eigentlich zum kac***, wenn du so schnell mit ihm gassi gehst



der war zuhause und hat geschlafen


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd. mach ma nen lmb für moije odder?



ok!


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt mal budder bei die fisch : km, hm, zeit, streckenbeschreibung zum unterbieten selbiger



20,5km 425hm 57:45 min  schnitt von 21,3 km/h


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok!



mach doch mal schnell schnell dann komen wir schneller zum aprebiken


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt ja gar nicht. das ding geht genau zwischen staufen und rossert unter



nenene, genau im Rhein versinkt sie!  Ob sie zum Rheingold schwimmt?  Sch..., jetzt hätte ich gerne meine Kamera hier.


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> mach doch mal schnell schnell dann komen wir schneller zum aprebiken



sag ma Stopp!


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> 20,5km 425hm 57:45 min  schnitt von 21,3 km/h



und jetzt noch von wo nach wo via ? (aber sag bloß nicht von zu hause nach zu hause  )

klingt auf jeden fall machbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sag ma Stopp!



STOPP


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> 20,5km 425hm 57:45 min  schnitt von 21,3 km/h



trailanteil ?


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> STOP



du solltes stop*p* sagen


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und jetzt noch von wo nach wo via ? (aber sag bloß nicht von zu hause nach zu hause  )
> 
> klingt auf jeden fall machbar



haustür-vieweide-kapelle-albertsweg-gundel-staufen hoch-um den staufen rum-fischbach-gundel-schwimmbad-haustür  trailanteil niedrig


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> STOP



X
XX
XX
XX
XXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX​


oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du solltes stop*p* sagen



hab  ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> X
> X
> X
> XXX
> ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. September 2007)

Ich geh ma ins Bett, gute Nacht alle zsamme


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> haustür-vieweide-kapelle-albertsweg-gundel-staufen hoch-um den staufen rum-fischbach-gundel-schwimmbad-haustür  trailanteil niedrig



meine hausrunde geht zum nfh hoch, um den eichkopf rum, über ruppsch, rettershof, reis zurück.
wenn ich das auf zeit fahre, dann fast nur über forstwege. sind dann so ca. 19 km und 360 hm bei unter 55 min. rekord war mal ein 23 er schnitt. dieses jahr hab ich aber nur 21 er hinbekommen  
da darf man aber auch nicht unnötig durch fußgänger ausgebremst werden


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> X
> XX
> XX
> XX
> ...



  

sieht aus wie die sitzplatzbelegung im kinopolis ...


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich geh ma ins Bett, gute Nacht alle zsamme



morgens kimmt er net in die gänge und abends auch net


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> meine hausrunde geht zum nfh hoch, um den eichkopf rum, über ruppsch, rettershof, reis zurück.
> wenn ich das auf zeit fahre, dann fast nur über forstwege. sind dann so ca. 19 km und 360 hm bei unter 55 min. rekord war mal ein 23 er schnitt. dieses jahr hab ich aber nur 21 er hinbekommen
> da darf man aber auch nicht unnötig durch fußgänger ausgebremst werden



ich würde sagen ich war heute auch immer fast am limit durchschnittspuls von 161


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

Der Typ (Lukas a.d.R) ist wirklich geil, Bike mit dem Thomas Frischknecht ueber den Gletscher auf das Breithorn und dann nur noch runter tstststst
Am geilsten sind fast die Bilder aus dem Heli ...... 

@Gerd

Man(n) kommt definitiv auf dumme Gedanken  

und wenn ich nach Frankfurt komm bring ich das Ding mit


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Typ (Lukas a.d.R) ist wirklich geil, Bike mit dem Thomas Frischknecht ueber den Gletscher auf das Breithorn und dann nur noch runter tstststst
> Am geilsten sind fast die Bilder aus dem Heli ......
> 
> @Gerd
> ...



         

hatte mich natürlich schon vorher gefreut aber jetzt


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

Wie wird, am Wochenende, das Wetter in D-Land. muss meine Reisepläne etwas umdisponieren und bin wohl kurz entschlossen, dieses WE im Saarland bei meinen Eltern ..... Im Oktober bin ich dann nochmal in Frankfurt ...


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

So, muß mal wieder an meiner 20jährigen Nachbarin schrauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, muß mal wieder an meiner 20jährigen Nachbarin schrauben...



in deiner nachbarschaft wohnt keine 20jahrige


----------



## wissefux (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, muß mal wieder an meiner 20jährigen Nachbarin schrauben...


----------



## arkonis (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, muß mal wieder an meiner 20jährigen Nachbarin schrauben...


 
vergieß die Dübel nicht ... 
morgen wird es nichts bei mir weil a) keine Akku, b) bestimmt viel zu tun


----------



## arkonis (19. September 2007)

ich suche eben nach einen film und im besonderen nach der filmusik. Also der film kommt aus den 60-70'ern, da bin ich hier schon richtig 
Also da ist so ein Typ mit einem Rodstar der wohnt noch mit über 20 bei seinen Eltern in einer durchnittlichen spießigen amerikanischen Famillie (Vater und Mutter). Der Typ hat da was mit der verheirateten Nachbarsfrau und die ist Alkoholikerin. Die Eltern von dem Typ sind gut befreundet mit den Nachbarn und machen sich Sorgen um ihren Sohn weil der sein noch keinen Job hat und faul ist und keine Frau abbekommt. Die Nachbarn haben da auch eine Tochter, jung und hübsch die die Väter verkuppeln wollen. Der Typ kann aber nicht mit der Tochter weil er ja was mit der Mutter hat und die nicht begeistert von der Sache ist. Das ganze geht irgendwie weiter.


----------



## Astrokill (19. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich suche eben nach einen film und im besonderen nach der filmusik. Also der film kommt aus den 60-70'ern, da bin ich hier schon richtig
> Also da ist so ein Typ mit einem Rodstar der wohnt noch mit über 20 bei seinen Eltern in einer durchnittlichen spießigen amerikanischen Famillie (Vater und Mutter). Der Typ hat da was mit der verheirateten Nachbarsfrau und die ist Alkoholikerin. Die Eltern von dem Typ sind gut befreundet mit den Nachbarn und machen sich Sorgen um ihren Sohn weil der sein noch keinen Job hat und faul ist und keine Frau abbekommt. Die Nachbarn haben da auch eine Tochter, jung und hübsch die die Väter verkuppeln wollen. Der Typ kann aber nicht mit der Tochter weil er ja was mit der Mutter hat und die nicht begeistert von der Sache ist. Das ganze geht irgendwie weiter.



Die Beschreibung klingt schwer nach "Die Reifeprüfung"...


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2007)

Die Reifeprüfung mit Dustin Hoffman. Die CD müßte ich haben. 

M***, ich komm` nicht weg...


----------



## arkonis (19. September 2007)

Astrokill schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung klingt schwer nach "Die Reifeprüfung"...


 
 super


----------



## ratte (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> M***, ich komm` nicht weg...


Von der 20jährigen?


----------



## arkonis (19. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Reifeprüfung mit Dustin Hoffman. Die CD müßte ich haben.
> 
> M***, ich komm` nicht weg...


wie heißt die CD ? Ist der Soundtrack ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Von der 20jährigen?




      ich sag jetzt nix ..zu der 20 jährigen


----------



## ratte (19. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wie heißt die CD ? Ist der Soundtrack ?


Die Musik ist von Simon & Garfunkel, die entsprechenden Titel sind auf der "Greatest Hits" drauf. Welches Album das ursprünglich war, weiß ich nicht. Meine Eltern hattens irgendwo als Platte.

Melde mich ab für heute.


----------



## arkonis (19. September 2007)

ich werd morgen mal die Teile für die selbstbau Lampe besorgen und dann zusammenbauen.
Wenn jemand mitbestellen (reichelt + rose) will -> gerne. Ich kann auch Werzeug stellen für zusammenbau (außer ein paar Löscher ist es auch nicht viel mehr)


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich werd morgen mal die Teile für die selbstbau Lampe besorgen und dann zusammenbauen.
> Wenn jemand mitbestellen (reichelt + rose) will -> gerne. Ich kann auch Werzeug stellen für zusammenbau (außer ein paar Löscher ist es auch nicht viel mehr)



bin auch am basteln ...schon ein ganz schönes gefummel weil alles so klein sein soll  ich bin schon bei version 4 oder edition2007 2x 20W elektronisch dimmbar


----------



## arkonis (19. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Die Musik ist von Simon & Garfunkel, die entsprechenden Titel sind auf der "Greatest Hits" drauf. Welches Album das ursprünglich war, weiß ich nicht. Meine Eltern hattens irgendwo als Platte.
> 
> Melde mich ab für heute.


 
thanks, habe gerade dieses Album gefunden sollte passen


----------



## arkonis (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> bin auch am basteln ...schon ein ganz schönes gefummel weil alles so klein sein soll ich bin schon bei version 4 oder edition2007 2x 20W elektronisch dimmbar


 
ich werde es ganz einfach machen, ein paar Löcher bohren, Schalter einbauen ein paar Kabel löten, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich werde es ganz einfach machen, ein paar Löcher bohren, Schalter einbauen ein paar Kabel löten, fertig.



so hab ich auch angefangen 

und dann etwas schöner 

dann etwas besser


und jetzt wird es (hoffentlich ) gut sein


----------



## mzaskar (19. September 2007)

Ich geh mal Bubu machen ......


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich werde es ganz einfach machen, ein paar Löcher bohren, Schalter einbauen ein paar Kabel löten, fertig.



daas größte problem ist immer die wärme die so eine halogenlampe nach hinten abstrahlt


----------



## Maggo (19. September 2007)

@stefan: was fürn gehäuse benutzt du??


----------



## arkonis (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so hab ich auch angefangen
> 
> und dann etwas schöner
> 
> ...


 
so einen mit programmierbaren Baustein  Lupine-like?


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich geh mal Bubu machen ......



gute nacht  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  schweiz


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @stefan: was fürn gehäuse benutzt du??



ste*ph*an bitte so  

lampen fassungen  und 2,5cm hallos


----------



## Maggo (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ste*ph*an bitte so
> 
> lampen fassungen  und 2,5cm hallos



oh mann seid ihr alle zickisch wesche eurem namen was sind 2,5cm hallos?


----------



## arkonis (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> daas größte problem ist immer die wärme die so eine halogenlampe nach hinten abstrahlt


 
ich habe ein Alu-Gehäuse


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oh mann seid ihr alle zickisch wesche eurem namen was sind 2,5cm hallos?



war doch nicht zickig  

2,5cm halogen strahler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. September 2007)

ich weiß dass das nicht ickig war. kannst du ein bild machen? muss nicht gleich sein, wie ist die auslechtung mit den kleinen lämpchen?


----------



## Alberto68 (19. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich weiß dass das nicht ickig war. kannst du ein bild machen? muss nicht gleich sein, wie ist die auslechtung mit den kleinen lämpchen?



wennich morgen mitfahre siehst du die edition 2006 life 1x 20W


----------



## Maggo (19. September 2007)

ich kann morgen wohl doch nicht.


----------



## Zilli (19. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann morgen wohl doch nicht.


sh**, jetzt wollte ich Dich grad fragen, ob Du morgen Stumpi oder Rocky fährst . 
Ich versuche morgen dabei zu sein; is nur imMm heftig auf der A***** und ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich's zeitig schaffe.
Bin platt; gute N8 @all


----------



## caroka (19. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich sag jetzt nix ..zu der 20 jährigen



Die Nachbarin ist zwar älter aber super attraktiv.


----------



## caroka (19. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann morgen wohl doch nicht.



Nöööööö....


----------



## Miss H (19. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich werd morgen mal die Teile für die selbstbau Lampe besorgen und dann zusammenbauen.
> Wenn jemand mitbestellen (reichelt + rose) will -> gerne. Ich kann auch Werzeug stellen für zusammenbau (außer ein paar Löscher ist es auch nicht viel mehr)



ich habe noch gar keine Lampe - toller Zufall  
kannst Du für mich auch alles besorgen (und dann zusammenbauen?????     ) 

nein Spaß beseite  ich möchte wirklich eine Lampe  
und die auch selbst zusammenbauen, wenn Du mir etwas Unterstützung gibst?

LG Miss H


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

moin, morsche, mahlzeit hkn, gude, gruezi zäme  

war ne ruhige nacht hier


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2007)

Gruezi zäme 

Bei mir wars auch ne ruhig Nacht, habe geschlafen wie ein Murmeltier im Winterschlaf 







6° sind es hier und heute. Werfe mal meine Kaffemachine an und dann ab zur A******


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. September 2007)

Moin Leutz,

wisst ihr auch, dass das heute ein besonderer Tag ist........häää?


Wahltho hat heute Geburtstag.


----------



## ratte (20. September 2007)

Dann müssen wir wohl eine Runde ohne ihn feiern. 

Trotzdem, alles Gute


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

deshalb hat der kerl sich verdrückt  

aber es hilft ihm nix, wir gratulieren trotzdem


----------



## caroka (20. September 2007)

Ich habe mir gestern einen Nagel in meinen Rad gefahren. Da hat meine Felge ziemlich gelitten.  Ich werde mir das mal genauer anschauen und entscheiden was zu tun ist.


----------



## fUEL (20. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> deshalb hat der kerl sich verdrückt
> 
> aber es hilft ihm nix, wir gratulieren trotzdem


auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2007)

Herzliche Glückwünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,

 und herzlichen Glückwunsch wahltho!


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

@Fux: ist heute noch kälter als gestern, oder ähnlich?


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Fux: ist heute noch kälter als gestern, oder ähnlich?



viel wärmer ! heut früh waren es 7 °. das reicht noch für kurze hosen ...
aktuell meldet der iph, tor west : 9,04 ° C, tendenz steigend ...


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2007)

Happy Birthday @ wahltho






aus der Schweiz


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2007)

Ist am WE zufällig eine Ausfahrt in KH geplant ????


----------



## Maggo (20. September 2007)

@waHltHo: alles gute meinerseits. wird zeit ,dass du zurückkomst


----------



## Alberto68 (20. September 2007)




----------



## Alberto68 (20. September 2007)

und einen wunderschönen Tag wünsch ich allen anderen auch 

die sonne scheint mir auf den ....., schen iss


----------



## arkonis (20. September 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ich habe noch gar keine Lampe - toller Zufall
> kannst Du für mich auch alles besorgen (und dann zusammenbauen?????     )
> 
> nein Spaß beseite  ich möchte wirklich eine Lampe
> ...


 
also wenn du noch keine Lampe hast, dann würde ich dir empfehlen lieber die Mirage kaufen.
Die Selbstbaulampe ist eher eine Zweitlampe um möglichst viel auf den Trails auszuleuchten wenn du schnelle Trails fährst, für kleinere fahrten (2-3 h) macht es auch eine Mirage.
Vom Preis her ist es dasselbe und bei der Mirage gibt es noch Garantie. Was du zu der Selbstbaulampe noch brauchst ist ein Gehäuse und einen Rucksack für den 2,5 Kilo Akku.


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel wärmer ! heut früh waren es 7 °. das reicht noch für kurze hosen ...
> aktuell meldet der iph, tor west : 9,04 ° C, tendenz steigend ...



Ja, war angenehm. Habe mich trotzdem über meine langen Handschuhe gefreut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> und einen wunderschönen Tag wünsch ich allen anderen auch
> 
> die sonne scheint mir auf den ....., schen iss



Was mich im Sommer wegen der Temperaturentwicklung eher heftig stört freut mich nun: Vormittags scheint auch bei mir die Sonne ins Büro.


----------



## wondermike (20. September 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten, .... äh, Helau, .... äh, Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, waltho!    

So früh am Morgen ist das alles noch viel zu schwierig für mich.


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten, .... äh, Helau, .... äh, Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, *waltho*!
> 
> So früh am Morgen ist das alles noch viel zu schwierig für mich.



 da wird sich *wahltho* aber nicht drüber freuen


----------



## wondermike (20. September 2007)

Au weia.  

hhhhhhhhhh

Hier schon mal noch ein paar h's als Vorrat.


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

änder es doch einfach, ich lösche meinen post und keiner hat was gemerkt ...

gib gas


----------



## wondermike (20. September 2007)

Nee nee. Authentizität ist schon wichtig. Da muss man auch mal Konflikte aushalten...


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nee nee. Authentizität ist schon wichtig. Da muss man auch mal Konflikte aushalten...



na gut, du hast es so gewollt. sag nachher nicht, ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich, dass wahltho alles nachliest!?!?!?! 

EDIT: obwohl er bestimmt ein Suchprogramm laufen hat, welches ihn auf fehlende hs in wahltho automatisch hinweist!


----------



## Maggo (20. September 2007)

wenn man das wort "waltho" in die themensuche eingibt kommen satte 41 treffer raus, jetzt sogar 42!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> also wenn du noch keine Lampe hast, dann würde ich dir empfehlen lieber die Mirage kaufen.
> Die Selbstbaulampe ist eher eine Zweitlampe um möglichst viel auf den Trails auszuleuchten wenn du schnelle Trails fährst, für kleinere fahrten (2-3 h) macht es auch eine Mirage.
> Vom Preis her ist es dasselbe und bei der Mirage gibt es noch Garantie. Was du zu der Selbstbaulampe noch brauchst ist ein Gehäuse und einen Rucksack für den 2,5 Kilo Akku.




die mirage ist meiner meinung nach nur für WABs zu gebrauchen und wenn es auch mal schneller bergab gehen soll, dann auch nur in dem Zusatz 10 W Mirage Evo Ding.

auf trails kannste die knicken, vielleicht wenn man sich den fernscheinwerfer auf den helm bastelt, aber auch dann ist es nicht wirklich viel licht.

dann eher das hier -> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190095770914

wobei ich da nicht sagen kann ob die wirklich besser ist. mir ist auf jedenfall die mirage in voller "ausbaustufe" zu dunkel...

oder halt bei genügend geld eine lupine betty, edison etc.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. September 2007)

zum geburtstag alles gute wahltho.


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die mirage ist meiner meinung nach nur für WABs zu gebrauchen und wenn es auch mal schneller bergab gehen soll, dann auch nur in dem Zusatz 10 W Mirage Evo Ding.
> 
> auf trails kannste die knicken, vielleicht wenn man sich den fernscheinwerfer auf den helm bastelt, aber auch dann ist es nicht wirklich viel licht.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab so ne Lupine und war für den Roten Punkt immer Top, obwohl meine glaube ich nicht Betty heisst .......
Wo bekomme ich für die Lupine denn einen Flaschenakku her ???? kann man die einzeln bestellen??

S:


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hab so ne Lupine und war für den Roten Punkt immer Top, obwohl meine glaube ich nicht Betty heisst .......
> Wo bekomme ich für die Lupine denn einen Flaschenakku her ???? kann man die einzeln bestellen??
> 
> S:



www.lupine.de

man kann sie aber wohl günstiger auch selbst bauen.


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, dieser Duft, dieser Geschmack, diese anregende Wirkung!  Wie könnt ihr euch nur trauen, ohne Jade-Oolong zu leben???


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm, dieser Duft, dieser Geschmack, diese anregende Wirkung!  Wie könnt ihr euch nur trauen, ohne Jade-Oolong zu leben???



  

hat bisher bei mir ganz gut geklappt, was auch immer dieses oolong sein mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat bisher bei mir ganz gut geklappt, was auch immer dieses oolong sein mag



Jade-Oolong, das sind duftende Felder, warmer, schattiger Sommer, morgendlicher Nebel, exotische Schönheiten, erdige Trails, raue Hügel, rauchige Winterabende, wacher Verstand, relaxter Körper,...


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jade-Oolong, das sind duftende Felder, warmer, schattiger Sommer, morgendlicher Nebel, exotische Schönheiten, erdige Trails, sanfte Hügel, rauchige Winterabende, wacher Verstand, relaxter Körper,...



klingt eher nach deiner 20 jährigen nachbarin


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> klingt höchstens nach deiner 20 jährigen nachbarin



   Dann muß sie für `ne 20jährige aber wirklich schon was her machen! 

In dem Fall meinte ich jedoch einen besonders guten Tee, der mit all seinen Facetten diese Empfindungen auslösen kann.


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann muß sie für `ne 20jährige aber wirklich schon was her machen!
> 
> In dem Fall meinte ich jedoch einen besonders guten Tee, der mit all seinen Facetten diese Empfindungen auslösen kann.



die 20 jährige wär mir da lieber. jetzt hast du all meine träume zerstört   

tee löst bei mir eher das hier aus : :kotz:  in all seinen facetten


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann muß sie für `ne 20jährige aber wirklich schon was her machen!
> 
> In dem Fall meinte ich jedoch einen besonders guten Tee, der mit all seinen Facetten diese Empfindungen auslösen kann.


 
Dachte schon es wäre etwas unanständiges


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dachte schon es wäre etwas unanständiges



meine Azubinchen haben mich auch schon gefragt, ob ich das Zeug rauchen würde...


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die 20 jährige wär mir da lieber. jetzt hast du all meine träume zerstört
> 
> tee löst bei mir eher das hier aus : :kotz:  in all seinen facetten





mzaskar schrieb:


> Dachte schon es wäre etwas unanständiges



Ich hab` mir das jetzt nochmal durchgelesen: Ihr habt schon eine g.... Phantasie, ihr....  

EDIT: ich geh` ma` zur Kollegin!


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> EDIT: ich geh` ma` zur Kollegin!



dreggsagg

edit : ich geh mal zur ratte


----------



## wondermike (20. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann muß sie für `ne 20jährige aber wirklich schon was her machen!
> 
> In dem Fall meinte ich jedoch einen besonders guten Tee, der mit all seinen Facetten diese Empfindungen auslösen kann.



Musst nicht immer alles glauben, was auf der Packung steht...


----------



## wondermike (20. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn man das wort "waltho" in die themensuche eingibt kommen satte 41 treffer raus, jetzt sogar 42!



hhhhhhhhhh
hhhhhhhhhh
hhhhhhhhhh
hh

So, hier noch die 32 fehlenden h's. Damit sollte die Angelegenheit ja nun wirklich erledigt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> hhhhhhhhhh
> hhhhhhhhhh
> hhhhhhhhhh
> hh
> ...



super, jetzt sollten nur noch zehn zu finden sein! Kann das mal einer verifizieren?!


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dreggsagg
> 
> edit : ich geh mal zur ratte



 

und wie war`s? Bei mir anstrengend, aber lustig!


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Au weia.
> 
> hhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Hier schon mal noch ein paar h's als Vorrat.





Arachne schrieb:


> super, jetzt sollten nur noch zehn zu finden sein! Kann das mal einer verifizieren?!



die ersten 10 gabs schon weiter oben  



Arachne schrieb:


> und wie war`s? Bei mir anstrengend, aber lustig!



ein gentleman geniesst und schweigt ...


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die ersten 10 gabs schon weiter oben


 ach ja richtig...


wissefux schrieb:


> ein gentleman geniesst und schweigt ...


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

gleich ...


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

... ist ...


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

...* feierabend*


----------



## Alberto68 (20. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein gentleman geniesst und schweigt ...



 :guckrechts:  :gucklinks:   wo ist denn hier ein Gentleman


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> :guckrechts:  :gucklinks:   wo ist denn hier ein Gentleman



:guckgerade: Hier bin ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (20. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> :guckgerade: Hier bin ich!



Das lassen wir jetzt einfach mal unkommentiert...


----------



## wondermike (20. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...* feierabend*



Schön für Dich.    

Ich darf in der Zwischenzeit noch einen super-spannenden Text für eine Ausschreibung in Galburien Korrektur lesen.


----------



## Alberto68 (20. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> :guckgerade: Hier bin ich!




 so weit ist es noch nicht das ich ein bild von dir hier stehen habe


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> so weit ist es noch nicht das ich ein bild von dir hier stehen habe



 Ich such Dir ma`n hübsches aus!


----------



## Alberto68 (20. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich such Dir ma`n hübsches aus!



wenn die 20 jährige mit drauf ist


----------



## Alberto68 (20. September 2007)

ich bin noch hinundher gerissen ob heute biken oder bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich bin noch hinundher gerissen ob heute biken oder bier



wieso oder???

Ich brauch Dich, kenn mich da doch gar nich aus!


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wenn die 20 jährige mit drauf ist



wenn, dann ausschließlich...


----------



## Alberto68 (20. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wieso oder???
> 
> Ich brauch Dich, kenn mich da doch gar nich aus!



wieso oder ?  weil um 1900 uhr uefa (fußball) ist da gibts bier, da wird geraucht da is es warm 

oder biken  da iss es kalt , iss anstrengend , dunkel

na ich hab ja noch zeit 


und du kennst dich doch auch aus...ihr fahrt soch nie gerne hinter mir hier weil ich immer so schnell fahr und so viel wab


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> :guckrechts:  :gucklinks:   wo ist denn hier ein Gentleman



 huhu, hinter dir  

du bist quasi von gentlem*e*n umzingelt  

so, ich mach jetzt ernst mit dem feierabend. ab in die bike-klamotten und den ernstfall testen.
jetzt ist noch warm und hell ...

vielleicht komm ich mal auf ein rendez-vous an die gundel. viel mehr aber auch nicht ...


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

aaaahhhhrrrrrrgg, wer hat an der Uhr gedreht????


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2007)

Ich geh jetzt auf einen Apero (so nennt man in der Schweiz das Trinken am Nachmittag oder vor dem Abendessen ) eines Kollegen. hoffentlich finde ich mein Fahrrad und den Heimweg noch


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

so, da bin ich wieder. klappt ganz gut, nur bei den extrem hohen drops schmerzt die linke hand noch  

komme also nachher definitiv nicht, viel spaß und zieht euch warm an. wird kalt im schatten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. September 2007)

ei gude wie!



wissefux schrieb:


> morgens kimmt er net in die gänge und abends auch net



wie soll ich denn das verstehen?

Komm jetz vom Arzt, bin Krankgeschrieben...meine ersten Fehltage (vom Krankenhausaufenthalt mal abgesehen)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. September 2007)

alles Gute @ wahltho, viel Spass beim feiern im Urlaub


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade



sehr schade


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...bin Krankgeschrieben...



Ich auch, gude Besserung...


----------



## Maggo (20. September 2007)

der eta knopf ist da. anscheinend haben die italiener dazugelernt und das update mit schraube ausgeliefert. das ding kostet sage und schreibe 27 euro. dafür kaufen andere leute auf dem flohmarkt ein komplett neues rad.


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2007)

gude besserung @all  

scheene grüße vom wahltho soll ich ausrichten. er hat mit de caro gesimst welche ich beim saugen getroffen habe.
nur dank des schildes konnte ich sie erkennen. hab die ganze zeit gedacht, da saugt aber ein junges ding, hab se ja nur von hinne beim saugen gesehen ...

klingt jetzt komisch, is aber so


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2007)

klingt wirklich komisch ......  Aber werde dir mal Glauben schenken  

Gute Besserung an alle Krankgeschriebenen   

Oder soll ich mit die Spritze vorbeikommen   







mach ich doch glatt


----------



## arkonis (20. September 2007)

gude,
wie lange dauert es eigendlich bis Sigma unter Garantie zurücktauscht?
Normal sollte es doch EXPRESS gehen, die sehen doch selbst das es dunkel ist


----------



## Breezler (20. September 2007)

Nachdem ich mich schon mal eingemischt habe, und der Firmen-Proxy bei der Antwort leider net mitspielt, stell ich mich mal vor

Wohn in Orschel, direkt beim Simon, wie bereits erwähnt  

Fahre nen schönes Breezer, und hab nix druff

Vergessen, zarte 41 bin ich.... noch


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich schon mal eingemischt habe, und der Firmen-Proxy bei der Antwort leider net mitspielt, stell ich mich mal vor
> 
> Wohn in Orschel, direkt beim Simon, wie bereits erwähnt
> 
> ...





...und willst mal mitfahren


----------



## Breezler (20. September 2007)

Könnte passieren, bin eifrig am trainieren. 
Aber mit so Mega-Fahrern könnts mir schwerfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. September 2007)

mir ham kaa mega faahhrer. mer faahn so schnel wie de langsamstre schnell iss.


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. September 2007)

Hey...
ich hab auch mal wieder Zeit gefunden zu posten
wie gehts ? alles noch fit?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mir ham kaa mega faahhrer. mer faahn so schnel wie de langsamstre schnell iss.



zumindest hoch. Und runter warten wir dann an Abzweigungen damit keiner verloren geht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. September 2007)

Gute Nacht ihr Leutz, ich leg meinen Rotzspender mal flach


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Könnte passieren, bin eifrig am trainieren.
> Aber mit so Mega-Fahrern könnts mir schwerfallen



und wie weit bist Du mit deinem Träning, wann ist es soweit?


----------



## Breezler (20. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und wie weit bist Du mit deinem Träning?


Bin net sicher, fahre halt jeden Tag, Fuchstanz könnt ich schaffen, müßt man halt mal sehn. 
Fahre zur Arbeit und wieder heim, teilweise auch ganz (Dreieich-Orschel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Bin net sicher, fahre halt jeden Tag, Fuchstanz könnt ich schaffen, müßt man halt mal sehn.
> Fahre zur Arbeit und wieder heim, teilweise auch ganz (Dreieich-Orschel)



Wieviel Km sind das denn, ist doch ein ganzen Stück!?


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2007)

Allen eine Gute Nacht und schöne Träume  gehe mal Bubu machen


----------



## Lucafabian (20. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Allen eine Gute Nacht und schöne Träume  gehe mal Bubu machen



viel Spaß beim Bubu machen,
da geh ich jetzt auch hin, und träum vom Megaavalanche


----------



## fUEL (20. September 2007)

Guude Besserung dem Invalidenthread hier 

Hat jemand nen Plan, wie es sein kann, daß meine Pulsuhr bei eingeschaltetem Licht (Lupine Betty) im Vollichtmodus Puls 230 anzeigt und nur noch Blödsinn aufzeichnet??

Zieht dann wohl 22 Watt bei Vollast !


----------



## ratte (20. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Plan, wie es sein kann, daß meine Pulsuhr bei eingeschaltetem Licht (Lupine Betty) im Vollichtmodus Puls 230 anzeigt und nur noch Blödsinn aufzeichnet??


Kann Dir auch bei einer Mirage X im abgedimmten Modus passieren, dass Du laut Tacho plötzlich jenseits der 100 km/h fährst. 

@Fux
Ich warte immer noch.


----------



## Zilli (20. September 2007)

N'abend zäme,

@Wahltho: Alles gute auch von meiner Seite 



Endlich mal wieder biken heut . Waren dann 25 km, 1:49 und 624 hm (HFmax 193/HFØ158) also wie immer ein kleines Racelein  (Maggo: I've missed you so much).


----------



## Zilli (20. September 2007)

Gute N8 zusammen


----------



## caroka (20. September 2007)

Hab für mein Auto wieder TÜV  
und es Radel rennt wieder.  

Fux hat Euch die Grüße von Wahltho ja schon ausgerichtet. 

So und jetzt ab in die Heia.


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ...
> Endlich mal wieder biken heut . Waren dann 25 km, 1:49 und 624 hm (HFmax 193/HFØ158) also wie immer ein kleines Racelein  (Maggo: I've missed you so much).



Als kleines Highlight sind Berto und ich noch den Mannstein-Trail hoch. Hätte Dir bestimmt auch Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> @Fux
> Ich warte immer noch.



@Fux: Aufschneider, Träumer, Aufschneider, Träumer, Aufschneider, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der eta knopf ist da. anscheinend haben die italiener dazugelernt und das update mit schraube ausgeliefert. das ding kostet sage und schreibe 27 euro. dafür kaufen andere leute auf dem flohmarkt ein komplett neues rad.


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

@Krankgeschriebene: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Alberto68 (20. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Als kleines Highlight sind Berto und ich noch den Mannstein-Trail hoch. Hätte Dir bestimmt auch Spaß gemacht...



das war schon verrueckt  den trail hoch 
war heute etwas konfus mit der runde.... das naechste mal nimmt einer das wieder in die hand 

aber wir koennen ja am sonntag ueben... ich fahr bis zur hohenmark vorne weg und geb die richtung und tempo vor


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

Als ich zu Hause ankam und der Fahrtwind aufhörte, war mir kochheiß! Im Haus hatte ich das Gefühl `nen Hitzeschlag zu bekommen...  -> Wechseljahre?!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Waren dann 25 km, 1:49 und 624 hm *(HFmax 193/HFØ158)* also wie immer ein kleines Racelein


Übernimm dich mal nicht.   So einen Maximalpuls fahr ich alle Jahre mal und der Pulsschnitt ist fast der, von einem Renneinsatz bei mir. Denk dran: Nur wer lernt, langsam zu fahren, wird auch schneller! Bolzerei als Training ist sehr uneffektiv.


----------



## ratte (20. September 2007)

Och, aber mit der Gundel waren wir uns doch alle wieder einig. 

Gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> das war schon verrueckt  den trail hoch
> war heute etwas konfus mit der runde.... das naechste mal nimmt einer das wieder in die hand
> 
> aber wir koennen ja am sonntag ueben... ich fahr bis zur hohenmark vorne weg und geb die richtung und tempo vor



Im Endeffekt war`s doch ok!  Ich war irgendwie so`n bisschen meckrig...  `Tschuldigung! 

Wenn Du das Tempo vorgibst, sehen wir bald Deine Richtung nicht mehr!


----------



## Alberto68 (20. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt war`s doch ok!  Ich war irgendwie so`n bisschen meckrig...  `Tschuldigung!
> 
> Wenn Du das Tempo vorgibst, sehen wir bald Deine Richtung nicht mehr!



dann draengeldrueckschiebhetz ich von hinten 

heute war die lust in der gruppe allgemein eher am apre interessiert


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @Fux
> Ich warte immer noch.









Arachne schrieb:


> Als kleines Highlight sind Berto und ich noch den Mannstein-Trail hoch. Hätte Dir bestimmt auch Spaß gemacht...



 den kompletten von gaaaaanz unten nach gaaaaaanz oben   

wer hat es geschafft ?

steht noch auf meiner to do liste  

moin @ all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Fux: Aufschneider, Träumer, Aufschneider, Träumer, Aufschneider, ...


----------



## ratte (21. September 2007)

Morgähn.

@Fux
Mannstein-Trail ab dem queerenden Forstweg...und geschafft habe die beiden den Trail nicht komplett.
Ups, hab ich jetzt was verraten.


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2007)

Gruezi ..... heut ist Freitag *juppiduu*


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgähn.
> 
> @Fux
> Mannstein-Trail ab dem queerenden Forstweg...und geschafft habe die beiden den Trail nicht komplett.
> Ups, hab ich jetzt was verraten.



da bin ich ja beruhigt  

zählt aber eh nur im ganzen von gaaaaanz unten ! das macht schon nochmal einen gewaltigen unterschied


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gruezi ..... heut ist Freitag *juppiduu*



auch bei euch


----------



## ratte (21. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da bin ich ja beruhigt
> 
> zählt aber eh nur im ganzen von gaaaaanz unten ! das macht schon nochmal einen gewaltigen unterschied


Das untere Stück zehrt schonmal ganz gut an der Kraft. Aber schonmal den oberen Teil bzw. speziell den Trail schafft, Hut ab. 
Da hab ich gestern lieber außen herum gekurbelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Das untere Stück zehrt schonmal ganz gut an der Kraft. Aber schonmal den oberen Teil bzw. speziell den Trail schafft, Hut ab.
> Da hab ich gestern lieber außen herum gekurbelt.



ich kam mal bis zum letzten anstieg. da haben die kräfte dann versagt.
das stück ist aber durch seine steilheit und die hanglage extrem fies und bis du da bist, bist du schon ziemlich platt


----------



## fUEL (21. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Guude Besserung dem Invalidenthread hier
> 
> Hat jemand nen Plan, wie es sein kann, daß meine Pulsuhr bei eingeschaltetem Licht (Lupine Betty) im Vollichtmodus Puls 230 anzeigt und nur noch Blödsinn aufzeichnet??
> 
> Zieht dann wohl 22 Watt bei Vollast !


 

ich hatte in Erinnerung hier gäbe es Elektriker ( im weiteren Sinne) im Fred, die eine Antwort auf solch eine Frage hätten.


----------



## Maggo (21. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ich hatte in Erinnerung hier gäbe es Elektriker ( im weiteren Sinne) im Fred, die eine Antwort auf solch eine Frage hätten.



immer mit der ruhe.......... überträgt der tacho/pulsuhr digitale pakete? in der lampe sitzt ein hochspannugsteil, welches für die zündspannung sorgt welches durchaus auf den tacho einstreuen kann. wenn du die betty kaufst sollte das problem weg sein!


----------



## fUEL (21. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> immer mit der ruhe.......... überträgt der tacho/pulsuhr digitale pakete? in der lampe sitzt ein hochspannugsteil, welches für die zündspannung sorgt welches durchaus auf den tacho einstreuen kann. wenn du die betty kaufst sollte das problem weg sein!


 

Moin Maggo, ich hab die Betty und die macht die Probleme, nicht die Edison, die ich auch habe.

Gestern abend ausprobiert und die Lichtleistung ist wirklich beinahe wie zwei Edison aber........puls 230 und falsche Aufzeichnungen sind irgendwie doof


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ich hatte in Erinnerung hier gäbe es Elektriker ( im weiteren Sinne) im Fred, die eine Antwort auf solch eine Frage hätten.




Wenn der Pulsmesser nicht mehr richtig  funktioniert wird da irgendwas senden, sprich irgendwo an der Lampr wird ne Frequenz erzeut die nicht sauber abgeschirmt ist.

Kann man den die Helligkeit bei der Betty verstellen?

Prinzipiel ist es so das zur Ansteuerung von LEDs keine Frequenz benötigt wird. Die kommen mit der Spannung aus die aus der Batterie kommt. Soll jetzt aber die Helligkeit reguliert werden ist es am einfachsten die LEDs nicht dauern zu bestromen sondern die Spannung dauernd aus und an zu schalten. Je länger die Ausphase, desto dunkler das Licht. Wenn das mit entsprechened hoher Frequenz passiert merkt unser Auge da nichts von. 

Schau doch mal ob der Pulsmesser auch spinnt wenn das Licht ne andere Helligkeit hat


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> immer mit der ruhe.......... überträgt der tacho/pulsuhr digitale pakete? in der lampe sitzt ein hochspannugsteil, welches für die zündspannung sorgt welches durchaus auf den tacho einstreuen kann. wenn du die betty kaufst sollte das problem weg sein!



äh, mmmh, wieso ist das Problem weg wenn er sie kauft


----------



## fUEL (21. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn der Pulsmesser nicht mehr richtig funktioniert wird da irgendwas senden, sprich irgendwo an der Lampr wird ne Frequenz erzeut die nicht sauber abgeschirmt ist.
> 
> Kann man den die Helligkeit bei der Betty verstellen?
> 
> ...


 

Hi uwe, bei abblendlicht gibt es keinen Ärger, das Teil lässt sich ja beinahe stufenlos dimmen ............. muß aber noch mal die Betriebsanleitung studieren, ob da infos zu stehen......geb zu , so intensiv hab ich se noch nicht studiert.

Gruß Frank


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

sacht ma, gibts die edison nicht mehr  
baut lupine jetzt nur noch led-lampen ?
die website funktioniert hier nicht richtig, ich kann mir nur die aktuelle preisliste angucken. und da gibts nur noch betty, wilma und als einzige nicht led die nightmare ...


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin Maggo, ich hab die Betty und die macht die Probleme, nicht die Edison, die ich auch habe.
> 
> Gestern abend ausprobiert und die Lichtleistung ist wirklich beinahe wie zwei Edison aber........puls 230 und falsche Aufzeichnungen sind irgendwie doof


 
Kannst mir die Betty schenken wenn sie dir Probleme macht .... gebe ihr ein gutes Heim und ein lauschiges Plätzchen neben der Pasubio


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi uwe, bei abblendlicht gibt es keinen Ärger, das Teil lässt sich ja beinahe stufenlos dimmen ............. muß aber noch mal die Betriebsanleitung studieren, ob da infos zu stehen......geb zu , so intensiv hab ich se noch nicht studiert.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Ist se wirklich noch heller als die Edison?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kannst mir die Betty schenken wenn sie dir Probleme macht .... gebe ihr ein gutes Heim und ein lauschiges Plätzchen neben der Pasubio



ich nehm se auch, zeichne eh nix mehr auf 

würde mich aber auch mit nem auslaufmodell zufrieden geben


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgähn.
> 
> @Fux
> Mannstein-Trail ab dem queerenden Forstweg...und geschafft habe die beiden den Trail nicht komplett.
> Ups, hab ich jetzt was verraten.





allen anderen:

Guten Morgen!


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

@arachne : wie sie mir, so sie dir/euch


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne : wie sie mir, so sie dir/euch



so issie halt: zum gern haben....


----------



## Maggo (21. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin Maggo, ich hab die Betty und die macht die Probleme, nicht die Edison, die ich auch habe.
> 
> Gestern abend ausprobiert und die Lichtleistung ist wirklich beinahe wie zwei Edison aber........puls 230 und falsche Aufzeichnungen sind irgendwie doof



puh, dann hab ich da auch keine logische antwort drauf. es sei denn der dimmer macht da irgendwie streß, hast du mal versucht die beiden parteien räumlich möglichst weit voneinander zu trennen?


----------



## Maggo (21. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> äh, mmmh, wieso ist das Problem weg wenn er sie kauft



ich dachte er hätte die problme mit der edison, da hätte ich mir das erklären können. bei der led wundert mich das schon.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. September 2007)

Moin Moin

brauch jemand gebrauchte Taschentücher? Hab hier n ganzen Berg voll  und da soll man in Ruhe schlafen... 



ratte schrieb:


> Kann Dir auch bei einer Mirage X im abgedimmten Modus passieren, dass Du laut Tacho plötzlich jenseits der 100 km/h fährst.
> 
> @Fux
> Ich warte immer noch.



Bei Kabelgebundenen nicht, deswegen schwöre ich auf die  die haben mir noch nie faxen gemacht. Hilft hier aber nicht, deswegen am besten einfach überlesen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab für mein Auto wieder TÜV
> und es Radel rennt wieder.


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sacht ma, gibts die edison nicht mehr
> baut lupine jetzt nur noch led-lampen ?
> die website funktioniert hier nicht richtig, ich kann mir nur die aktuelle preisliste angucken. und da gibts nur noch betty, wilma und als einzige nicht led die nightmare ...


 
Alle Drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

Irtgendwie habe ich heute Motivationsprobleme.  Dabei scheint die Sonne doch so schön!

@Fux: Ist es auch schon warm?


----------



## arkonis (21. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn der Pulsmesser nicht mehr richtig funktioniert wird da irgendwas senden, sprich irgendwo an der Lampr wird ne Frequenz erzeut die nicht sauber abgeschirmt ist.
> 
> Kann man den die Helligkeit bei der Betty verstellen?
> 
> ...


 
genau so ist es wie einem Schaltnetzteil für Laptops und andere Geräte.
Bei einer bestimmten Einstellung kann dann die Frequenz mit dem der Funkfrequenz des Polardingens überlappen und stören.
Es passiert auch schon mal das bei ganz billigen Schaltnetzteilen der Nachbar nicht mehr telefonieren kann oder das Radio quitscht.


----------



## Alberto68 (21. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irtgendwie habe ich heute Motivationsprobleme.  Dabei scheint die Sonne doch so schön!
> 
> @Fux: Ist es auch schon warm?



liegst du noch im bett  oder was ?


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irtgendwie habe ich heute Motivationsprobleme.  Dabei scheint die Sonne doch so schön!
> 
> @Fux: Ist es auch schon warm?



12,44 °C -> tendenz steigend  

das sollte doch motivation genug sein ...


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> liegst du noch im bett  oder was ?



auch schon wach


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. September 2007)

ich nehme an der er vorm PC sitzt  und sich versucht zu motivieren auf die Arbeit zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> liegst du noch im bett  oder was ?


nicht ganz...  


wissefux schrieb:


> 12,44 °C -> tendenz steigend
> 
> das sollte doch motivation genug sein ...


nagut, danke!


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich nehme an der er vorm PC sitzt  und sich versucht zu motivieren auf die Arbeit zu fahren.


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich nehme an der er vorm PC sitzt  und sich versucht zu motivieren auf die Arbeit zu fahren.



der pc ist für mich die motivation, auf die a***** zu fahren


----------



## arkonis (21. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der pc ist für mich die motivation, auf die a***** zu fahren


 
für mich ist es der kostenlose Kaffee ohne Mengenbeschränkung


----------



## fUEL (21. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist se wirklich noch heller als die Edison?


so wie zwei Edis i n etwa


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sacht ma, gibts die edison nicht mehr
> baut lupine jetzt nur noch led-lampen ?


So ist es. Bei der Edison gab es wohl Probleme, weil ein Lieferant seine Produktion eingestellt hat.


----------



## arkonis (21. September 2007)

Abwarten was so eine Lampe im Sommer bringt. 
Die müssen irgendwas einrichten um die LED's vor dem Hitzetod zu schützen und vor einer zu schnellen Abnutzung. Gerade LED neigen dazu in ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit exponential mit der Zeit und Betriebstemperatur zu schwächeln.


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> so wie zwei Edis i n etwa



der preis ist aber genauso hoch wie bei einer edison. wäre somit also ein deutlicher gewinn ...


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

So, habe mein zu-spät-kommen angekündigt und werde mich jetzt mal auf den Bock quälen...


----------



## Maggo (21. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Abwarten was so eine Lampe im Sommer bringt.
> Die müssen irgendwas einrichten um die LED's vor dem Hitzetod zu schützen und vor einer zu schnellen Abnutzung. Gerade LED neigen dazu in ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit exponential mit der Zeit und Betriebstemperatur zu schwächeln.



nein. leds zeichnen dich gerade durch ihre mechanische robustheit und langlebigkeit aus. das ist bei ner entladungslampe wesentlich kritischer weil bei jeder zündung ablagerungen enstehen die das leuchtbild im nachhinein deutlich beeinträchtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, habe mein zu-spät-kommen angekündigt und werde mich jetzt mal auf den Bock quälen...



mach mal, bei mir warns heut morgen 5° im feld, ganz schön frisch in 3/4 hose.


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach mal, bei mir warns heut morgen 5° im feld, ganz schön frisch in 3/4 hose.



bin in kurz und starte jetzt!


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin in kurz und starte jetzt!



mittlerweile bei 13,2 °C ...
ich hatte auch frische 5 °C

dafür kommt er erst heut abend raus, wenns wieder abwärts geht. ich fahr bei geschätzten 20 °C heut heim


----------



## arkonis (21. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nein. leds zeichnen dich gerade durch ihre mechanische robustheit und langlebigkeit aus. das ist bei ner entladungslampe wesentlich kritischer weil bei jeder zündung ablagerungen enstehe


 


			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Als Lebensdauer der LED wird die Zeit, nach der die Lichtausbeute der LED auf die Hälfte des Anfangwertes abgefallen ist, bezeichnet. Leuchtdioden werden nach und nach schwächer, fallen aber i. d. R. nicht plötzlich aus. Leuchtdioden sind unempfindlich gegen Erschütterungen. Sie haben keinen Hohlkörper, der implodieren kann. Die Lebensdauer hängt von dem jeweiligen Halbleitermaterial und den *Betriebsbedingungen* (Wärme, Strom) ab. Die angegebene Lebensdauer reicht von einigen tausend Stunden bei 5-Watt-LEDs bis zu über 100.000 Stunden bei mit niedrigen Strömen betriebenen LEDs. Hohe Temperaturen (z. B. durch hohe Ströme) verkürzen die Lebensdauer von LEDs drastisch.


 
also die Betriebsdauer hängt im wesendlichen von dem vom Hersteller festgelegten Betriebsumgebung ab.


----------



## Maggo (21. September 2007)

im vergleich zu jeglicher gasentladungslampe hat die led eine vielfach höhere lebenserwartung. darum gehts doch schließlich. das alles irgendwann mal kaputt geht dürfte hier jedem klar sein.


----------



## fUEL (21. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mittlerweile bei 13,2 °C ...
> ich hatte auch frische 5 °C
> 
> dafür kommt er erst heut abend raus, wenns wieder abwärts geht. ich fahr bei geschätzten 20 °C heut heim


 

um die Zeit, wenn Du fährst müsse andere noch lange dranbleibe( die dürfe ja auch später komme und morgens bei 5 Grad fahren)


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> die dürfe ja auch später komme und morgens bei 5 Grad fahren



später komme und bei 5 °C fahrn passt aber (noch) nicht zusammen


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mittlerweile bei 13,2 °C ...
> ich hatte auch frische 5 °C
> 
> dafür kommt er erst heut abend raus, wenns wieder abwärts geht. ich fahr bei geschätzten 20 °C heut heim



Das Wetter ist `ne Wucht!!!  Das Wochenende *muß *draußen verbracht werden!  Meine Mittagspause werde ich auch draußen verbringen. 

Spüre aber immer noch den Mannsteintrail in den Beinen. Mache so einen Unsinn normalerweise ja auch nicht.


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Spüre aber immer noch den Mannsteintrail in den Beinen. Mache so einen Unsinn normalerweise ja auch nicht.



jetzt merktst du endlich mal, was unterhalb deines rumpfes noch so alles ist  
von wegen unsinn. das ist die hohe kunst des mtb. runter kann den ja jeder, aber rauf trennt sich die spreu vom weizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (21. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> im vergleich zu jeglicher gasentladungslampe hat die led eine vielfach höhere lebenserwartung. darum gehts doch schließlich. das alles irgendwann mal kaputt geht dürfte hier jedem klar sein.


 
logn, das schon nur die Herstellerangaben sind da nicht so die Referenz, habe gerade gesehen das die lampe sogar temperaturgeregelt ist.


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt merktst du endlich mal, was unterhalb deines rumpfes noch so alles ist
> von wegen unsinn. das ist die hohe kunst des mtb. runter kann den ja jeder, aber rauf trennt sich die spreu vom weizen



die ersten Partien kannte ich schon!


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

@mzaskar: mit diesem WE KH sieht es irgendwie mau aus...


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar: mit diesem WE KH sieht es irgendwie mau aus...


 
Kein problem, dann werde ich die Wälder rund um St. Wendekl mal wieder unsicher machen müssen 

Nach Frankfurt ist mir zu Weit zum Fahren  Aber ich denke mal ich werde im Oktober noch mindestens ein WE in Frankfurt verbringen. Dann klapps vieleicht mit einer oder zwei Touren


----------



## Alberto68 (21. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kein problem, dann werde ich die Wälder rund um St. Wendekl mal wieder unsicher machen müssen
> 
> Nach Frankfurt ist mir zu Weit zum Fahren  Aber ich denke mal ich werde im Oktober noch mindestens ein WE in Frankfurt verbringen. Dann klapps vieleicht mit einer oder zwei Touren



hi in st. ingbert ist ein marathon kannst dich ja da verausgaben ... da mußt du auf alle fälle nicht alleine fahren


----------



## Alberto68 (21. September 2007)

Gerdo   bist jetz auch endlich was schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Gerdo   bist jetz auch endlich was schaffen



Häh???  Nö, nö, habe nur meinen Plausch-Anschluß gewechselt.


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Häh???  Nö, nö, habe nur meinen Plausch-Anschluß gewechselt.


----------



## fUEL (21. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> also die Betriebsdauer hängt im wesendlichen von dem vom Hersteller festgelegten Betriebsumgebung ab.


 

Die Kabel der Zuführung waren wohl nicht sorgfältig verlegt, lat. Hersteller sollte das nicht passieren mit der Pulsuhr und man kann es sich nur so erklären, daß die Leitungen direkt am Pulsuhrgehäuse entlang gingen.

( Ich hatte die Strippen irgendwie mehrfach um den Vorbau gewickelt Pulsuhr links und Lampe rechts vom Vorbau.)

Werd es noch mal anders probieren, denn bislang hat die Uhr sogar selten eine Überlandleitung detektiert.


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hi in st. ingbert ist ein marathon kannst dich ja da verausgaben ... da mußt du auf alle fälle nicht alleine fahren


 
Kann denen aber schon mal ein paar Stollenabdrücke in ihre neue Strecke fahren 

http://www.sanktwendel.de/index.php?S=-5424482&U=1&T=&G=&tB=&tBn=&F=&B=&C=&Page=&B=3255&T=1053&F=1


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2007)

Noch ne Frage für die Lampen spezies

Ich besitze eine Lupine Pacubio (XL oder XC) und möchte mir noch ne zusatzlampe für ans Radl besorgen. Reicht da eigentlich auch ne Sigma, die ja etwa nur die Hälfte kostet aus? Können die etwas??

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann denen aber schon mal ein paar Stollenabdrücke in ihre neue Strecke fahren
> 
> http://www.sanktwendel.de/index.php?S=-5424482&U=1&T=&G=&tB=&tBn=&F=&B=&C=&Page=&B=3255&T=1053&F=1



In der Gegend muß es traumhafte Trails geben...irgendwo hab ich Bilder gesehen...wars in der Bike Bravo???


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> In der Gegend muß es traumhafte Trails geben...irgendwo hab ich Bilder gesehen...wars in der Bike Bravo???


 
Stimmt wohl  Die haben aber auch einen Radverrückten als Bürgermeister und es gibt eine ganze Menge gut ausgeschilderter Trails durch die Umgebung. Ich denke sowieso, dass es im Saarland trotz fehlender Berge eine Menge Spass gibt. War jetzt auch seit gut 4 oder 5 Jahren nicht mehr dort und bin mal gespannt wie es ausschaut 
Habe mir schon mal die Radtour Nr 9 rausgesucht  
Komm doch vorbei


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl  Die haben aber auch einen Radverrückten als Bürgermeister und es gibt eine ganze Menge gut ausgeschilderter Trails durch die Umgebung. Ich denke sowieso, dass es im Saarland trotz fehlender Berge eine Menge Spass gibt. War jetzt auch seit gut 4 oder 5 Jahren nicht mehr dort und bin mal gespannt wie es ausschaut
> Habe mir schon mal die Radtour Nr 9 rausgesucht
> Komm doch vorbei



 wann solls denn losgehen?


----------



## fUEL (21. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann solls denn losgehen?


 
Fahrn mer hin zum Sontach morsche???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. September 2007)

Die Bilder in der Bike Bravo hab ich auch schon gesehen. Und der Marathon führt an der Haustür meiner Oma vorbei  wenn ich das nächste mal da hinfahre muss das Bike mit  kenne auch zufällig einen jungen Kerl der grade 5minuten von meiner Oma weg wohnt und dessen Trainingsstrecke da lang führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Fahrn mer hin zum Sontach morsche???


 
Irgendwo habe ich mit Sicherheit noch ne Karte, aber die Biketour sollte ja ausgeschildert sein 

Wir könnens uns gerne dort treffen ....


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Fahrn mer hin zum Sontach morsche???



Ich darf net


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2007)

Hmmm, dann muss ich doch mal im Oktober, im hoffentlich Goldenen Herbst nach FFM komme  

Werde mal von den Trails in und um St. Wendel berichten


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm, dann muss ich doch mal im Oktober, im hoffentlich Goldenen Herbst nach FFM komme
> 
> Werde mal von den Trails in und um St. Wendel berichten



Fotostory bitte, isses mindeste...


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fotostory bitte, isses mindeste...


 
Wird gemacht  mit Sprechblasen und action ... aber nicht dieser Art


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2007)

Ich läute dann mal das Weekend ein . Werde meine Zelte auf der A***** abbauen und mal gen Heimat radel, packen und ab ins Saarland.

Wünsche allen ein schönes Weekend mit souligen Trails und viel Spass im Wald und an anderen Orten


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich läute dann mal das Weekend ein . Werde meine Zelte auf der A***** abbauen und mal gen Heimat radel



mooooment, das ist mein job   

mach das jetzt auch


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich läute dann mal das Weekend ein . Werde meine Zelte auf der A***** abbauen und mal gen Heimat radel, packen und ab ins Saarland.
> 
> Wünsche allen ein schönes Weekend mit souligen Trails und viel Spass im Wald und an anderen Orten





wissefux schrieb:


> mooooment, das ist mein job
> 
> mach das jetzt auch



Na dann: Schönen Feierabend, bzw. schönen (kurz-)Urlaub!


----------



## arkonis (21. September 2007)

wie sieht's aus mit am WE?, denke mal Hofheim am Vormittag wäre ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

Die letzten Sonntage sind ein paar um zwölf ab Hofheim gestartet. Früher brauch es für mich auch eigentlich nicht sein...


----------



## Alberto68 (21. September 2007)

hab grade einen newsletter bekommen zum huettenabend auf dem Fuchsi

FYI 

Liebe Freunde der Eventgastronomie,

1) FUCHSTANZ - HÜTTENABEND
Am übernächsten Samstag, dem 29.9.2007, findet ab 18-24Uhr nach einer langen Pause erstmals wieder der zünftige Hüttenabend beim Fuchstanz-Brendel statt. Und danach folgen weitere! Wem das kein Begriff ist, der hat was verpaßt. Da gibts dann wieder die Hüttenkracher, Hüttenbier, leckeres Essen, den berühmten Himbi, Taunustropfen und natürlich wieder Livemusik von Let's Go (www.letsgomusic.de)! Wer will, kann auch das Tanzbein schwingen.

Der Fuchstanz ist eine über 100jährige Waldgaststätte am Feldberg im Taunus. Nicht ganz oben, sondern auf 662m Höhe - zwischen dem Großen und dem Kleinen Feldberg mitten im Wald gelegen, und offiziell nicht mit dem Auto erreichbar, und wenn, dann von Oberursel aus, von Königstein aus oder von Falkenstein aus. Natrurfreaks lassen natürlich ihre Autos stehen und machen sich zu Fuß auf den Weg, und später zurück, als Nachtwanderer im Wald!

Ja, wer also dieses urige Abenteuer sucht, wird dafür mit viel Gaudi auf der Hütte belohnt! Es wird kein Eintritt erhoben, aber der Wirt freut sich über Ihre Reservierung. Nur so kann er garantieren, daß genug Plätze frei sind! Also, nix wie hin!

Alle Einzelheiten hier: www.fuchstanz.de. Tel. 06174-21281


----------



## Alberto68 (21. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die letzten Sonntage sind ein paar um zwölf ab Hofheim gestartet. Früher brauch es für mich auch eigentlich nicht sein...



oder ab 1200 auf der gundel dann können wir die ganze mittags sonne nutzen


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> oder ab 1200 auf der gundel dann können wir die ganze mittags sonne nutzen



tue ich doch, wenn ich ab zwölf fahre!  Schaumerma!


----------



## arkonis (21. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> oder ab 1200 auf der gundel dann können wir die ganze mittags sonne nutzen


 
gude Idee ich wollte nämlich auch was für meine Hautbräune machen da trifft sich das ganz gut.
Hoffentlich bald feierabend


----------



## arkonis (21. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hab grade einen newsletter bekommen zum huettenabend auf dem Fuchsi
> 
> FYI
> 
> ...


 
Nachtwanderer im Wald, sowas wie der Nightrider zu fuss  , kann ja ein langer Marsch werden bis nach Hause...solange keiner die Wege vollkotzt soll es mir recht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

Gude Hirsch, immer noch online! 

Sonntag 12 Gundel?


----------



## arkonis (21. September 2007)

Samstag ?


----------



## ratte (21. September 2007)

Dann fahrt mal am Sonntag ein Ründchen für mich mit.
Ich mache derweil woanders die Trails unsicher.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gude Hirsch, immer noch online!
> 
> Sonntag 12 Gundel?



Gude mein Guder 
Bin in der Residenz und verhandle mit den Jungs die TV-Einschaltzeit


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. September 2007)

Achso Sonntag............Da sollten wir einen Bike-Tanz aufs Trail-Parkett legen......


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Samstag ?



relaxen


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Dann fahrt mal am Sonntag ein Ründchen für mich mit.
> Ich mache derweil woanders die Trails unsicher.



na, doch schon daheim  

war heut mal zur abwechslung auf dem feldi. mann, bin ich schlecht geworden : da fahr ich einfach nur da hoch ohne große umwege und bekomm krämpfe nach nicht mal 13 km bergauf  
das ist mir schon ewig nicht mehr passiert


----------



## ratte (21. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na, doch schon daheim


Und auch schon wieder weg.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Und auch schon wieder weg.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende.



Traust Du Dich abends auch erst bei Dunkelheit raus?


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Traust Du Dich abends auch erst bei Dunkelheit raus?



ist doch noch hell  

so ne ratte ist einfach schwer zu fassen, verdammt flink und ständiger standortwechsel, dazu noch quasi unsichtbar ... wie mr. x bei scotland yard. ich fahr mal ne runde u-bahn ... bald muß sie sich wieder zeigen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

so, jetzt erst mal nen äppler   und ne pizza


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. September 2007)

@ hkn wär doch auch für dich genau das richtige


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist doch noch hell
> 
> so ne ratte ist einfach schwer zu fassen, verdammt flink und ständiger standortwechsel, dazu noch quasi unsichtbar ... wie mr. x bei scotland yard. ich fahr mal ne runde u-bahn ... bald muß sie sich wieder zeigen ...



Fuxi, komm, wir sollten mal Mr.X spielen, ist - ? - mein Lieblingsspiel....


----------



## arkonis (21. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> relaxen


 
von was denn?


----------



## Alberto68 (21. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn wär doch auch für dich genau das richtige



wie bekommt man das ding auf den berg hoch ?? hubschrauber


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, jetzt erst mal nen äppler   und ne pizza



Wochenende!


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wochenende!



glückwunsch und willkommen im club


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Fuxi, komm, wir sollten mal Mr.X spielen, ist - ? - mein Lieblingsspiel....



ich bin aber mr. x  ! und ich warne dich : ich bin ein schlechter verlierer. als kind hatte ich wohl öfter ein "mensch ärger dich nicht trauma" und hab immer alle figuren vom brett gefegt. hab halt den titel missverstanden. kommt vor


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wie bekommt man das ding auf den berg hoch ?? hubschrauber



Bist du weich oder was, das hat doch nur 300/220mm FW  und ein 11er (elfer) Ritzel Vorne 
Gabel ist mittels Karabinerhaken um 12cm absenkbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. September 2007)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich die Info herbekomme wie dick Avid Scheiben mind. sein müssen? Find weder über Google noch auf der Avid Page was was mich weiter bringt...
Formula druckt das auf ihre Scheiben drauf...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2007)

Frah mal den Carsten, der war beim Bremsen Seminar. Ich weiß es nicht mehr, aber soviel weiß ich noch. Wenn man sieht das sie eingelaufen sind, sind sie schon zu dünn


----------



## habkeinnick (21. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn wär doch auch für dich genau das richtige



geil ne wildsau....


----------



## Zilli (22. September 2007)

Guude,


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich die Info herbekomme wie dick Avid Scheiben mind. sein müssen? Find weder über Google noch auf der Avid Page was was mich weiter bringt...
> Formula druckt das auf ihre Scheiben drauf...


Ich habe auch nichts in der Anleitung finden können (auch nicht mit versch. Stichwörtern in der heruntergeladenen pdf-Datei ) ... versuch's doch mal mit ner email an sram 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> Frah mal den Carsten, der war beim Bremsen Seminar. Ich weiß es nicht mehr, aber soviel weiß ich noch. Wenn man sieht das sie eingelaufen sind, sind sie schon zu dünn


Da hatte ich (leider) noch nicht das Speci; am Cube habe ich die Hayes dran, die mich damals interessierten.


----------



## Zilli (22. September 2007)

So allein hier im dunkeln fürcht ich mich .... ich geh mal unter die Bettdecke und pfeif ein Lied ... gute N8


@ HKN: Post mittlerweile angekommen ?


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2007)

morsche ihr bube un mädelz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche ihr bube un mädelz



Moin, Mr. XFux


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. September 2007)

Moin Moin!


Nagut, da werd ich wohl mal ne Mail schreiben, gibts nur wieder das Problem das ich schonmal hatte: wer hat die Email-Addy von Sram/Avid  find die auf der HP nicht. Würd den iggi und mich natürlich auch mal interessieren bis wohin man die runterbremsen darf.


----------



## Breezler (22. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> 
> Nagut, da werd ich wohl mal ne Mail schreiben, gibts nur wieder das Problem das ich schonmal hatte: wer hat die Email-Addy von Sram/Avid  find die auf der HP nicht. Würd den iggi und mich natürlich auch mal interessieren bis wohin man die runterbremsen darf.



Moin zusammen

[email protected] hab ich auf die Schnell gefunden

Ansonsten hab ich in nem Forum gelesen, dass die Endkunden nicht als Kunden betrachten sondern nur die Händler
Im Frankfurter Raum also Böttgen oder Storck oHG


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Wie dick sind denn neue Avid-Bremsscheiben? Meine XTs sind neu nur 2mm dick. Mittlerweile nur noch 1,1mm. Und da ist selbst für mich langsam die Schmerzgrenze erreicht. Neue Magura-Scheiben sind 3mm dick.


----------



## Maggo (22. September 2007)

xt sch****.......guten morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. September 2007)

Auf meinen Formulas steht 1,65mm Mindestdicke drauf. Vorne (200mm) die hat jetzt 2,2mm und hinten (180) die 1,8mm

@ Gerd: für mich ist bei Scheibendicke 1,1mm die Schmerzgrenze schon lange überschritten 
Lies auch mal den Post hier, ich denke nicht das Shimano die Scheiben soviel dünner lassen werden will. Hier der ganze Fred, sind sich aber nicht ganz einig.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> So allein hier im dunkeln fürcht ich mich .... ich geh mal unter die Bettdecke und pfeif ein Lied ... gute N8
> 
> 
> @ HKN: Post mittlerweile angekommen ?



bis jetzt noch nicht...muss aber noch an den briefkasten


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> xt sch****.......guten morgen


wann seh` ich Dich endlich mal wieder? 


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Auf meinen Formulas steht 1,65mm Mindestdicke drauf. Vorne (200mm) die hat jetzt 2,2mm und hinten (180) die 1,8mm
> 
> @ Gerd: für mich ist bei Scheibendicke 1,1mm die Schmerzgrenze schon lange überschritten
> Lies auch mal den Post hier, ich denke nicht das Shimano die Scheiben soviel dünner lassen werden will. Hier der ganze Fred, sind sich aber nicht ganz einig.


Naja, 1,1mm ist sicherlich wirklich etwas wenig, aber nach dem, was die da schreiben kann ich nicht gehen. Ich hatte schon `ne neue Louise-Scheibe in der Hand, die hatte 3mm und nicht 2mm. Ich habe neue 6-Punkt-Shimano-Scheiben da, die sind 2mm und nicht 1,75mm dick. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass die Beiträge schon 5 Jahre alt sind. Meine abgefahrenen sind Centerlock-Scheiben. Muß ich mir jetzt mal langsam bestellen...


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2007)

Mahlzeit hkn!


----------



## arkonis (22. September 2007)

moie,
ich werde so um 14.00 in hofheim fahrn.

Edit: muss warten bis der Postmann kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. September 2007)

@carsten - prima. bilder sind da und ich habe sie natürlich auch alle angeschaut...blöd das die meisten an den besten stellen verwackelt sind bzw. wir da keine gemacht haben 

ich glaube das üben wir im nächsten urlaub noch


----------



## habkeinnick (22. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mahlzeit hkn!




gude gerd mein bester.

@crazy...wie fit biste denn wieder? geht morgen ne ganz langsame runde mit nem großen dicken rund um den feldi?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude gerd mein bester.
> 
> @crazy...wie fit biste denn wieder? geht morgen ne ganz langsame runde mit nem großen dicken rund um den feldi?



ich hol mir im 2-Stundentakt ne neue Packung Taschentücher und trinke brav meinen mit Vitamin C angereicherten Früchtetee...ich glaub nicht das ich morgen Rad fahre 
Ich denk ma ich bau morgen mein HT wieder zusammen, das hab ich vor lauter langeweile mal zerlegt, geputzt und in Einzelteilen auf der Waage geknipst


----------



## arkonis (22. September 2007)

gude crazy,

mit welchen buchsen hast du deine Lampe versehen? An meinen Alu Gehäuse werde ich vergoldete Chinch Buchsen nehmen.
HAst du auch diesen KFZ Sicherungshalter?


----------



## habkeinnick (22. September 2007)

naja mit der erkältung biste bestimmt immer noch schneller...können ja zusammen schieben *lach*

ich seh schon, fahre schon wieder nicht...wieder 7 tage ohne bike *heul*


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude gerd mein bester.
> 
> @crazy...wie fit biste denn wieder? geht morgen ne ganz langsame runde mit nem großen dicken rund um den feldi?



Vielleicht sehen wir uns morgen ja mal, habe auch vor in den Hochtaunus zu kommen!


----------



## habkeinnick (22. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehen wir uns morgen ja mal, habe auch vor in den Hochtaunus zu kommen!




glaub ich kaum, da du mich bestimmt nicht erkennst wenn du mit tempo 1000 den berg hoch fliegst und da nen dicker sein bike schiebt...*grummel*...ich wollte ja gestern wenigstens mal zum pferdkopf hoch (3,5 kilometer) aber selbst dafür hat meine motivation nicht gereicht.

ich glaube ich gründe die initiative lifte für den feldi


----------



## Alberto68 (22. September 2007)

moin zusammen 

moin gerdo 

bin heute morgen einen schönen weg  gelaufen mal schauen mit wem ich den mal fahr, ist aber nix wo man dauernd fahren kann ist ein total ruhiger wald da sind nicht mal wanderer...also mir ist niemand begegned ausser ein paar rehe


----------



## Alberto68 (22. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> glaub ich kaum, da du mich bestimmt nicht erkennst wenn du mit tempo 1000 den berg hoch fliegst und da nen dicker sein bike schiebt...*grummel*...ich wollte ja gestern wenigstens mal zum pferdkopf hoch (3,5 kilometer) aber selbst dafür hat meine motivation nicht gereicht.
> 
> ich glaube ich gründe die initiative lifte für den feldi



lift auf dem feldi gabs schon der ist kaputt gerosstet aber da gabs auch noch wenige mountainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> lift auf dem feldi gabs schon der ist kaputt gerosstet aber da gabs auch noch wenige mountainbiker



*gg* ja ist mir bekannt...obwohl es ja noch einpaar lifte im großraum gibt   wir hatten ja auch mal ne sommerskipiste...aber auch schon lang her


----------



## habkeinnick (22. September 2007)

wer wandert denn mit mir nach canada aus?


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> glaub ich kaum, da du mich bestimmt nicht erkennst wenn du mit tempo 1000 den berg hoch fliegst und da nen dicker sein bike schiebt...*grummel*...ich wollte ja gestern wenigstens mal zum pferdkopf hoch (3,5 kilometer) aber selbst dafür hat meine motivation nicht gereicht.
> 
> ich glaube ich gründe die initiative lifte für den feldi



ich werde wohl Berto und Hirsch hinterher hecheln... Aber vielleicht können wir uns ja doch wenigstens mal am Fuxi, Sandplacken, oder Saalburg treffen. Gibt es am Pferdskopf Trails? Könnte man mit einem Besuch im Sachs verbinden!


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> moin zusammen
> 
> moin gerdo
> 
> bin heute morgen einen schönen weg  gelaufen mal schauen mit wem ich den mal fahr, ist aber nix wo man dauernd fahren kann ist ein total ruhiger wald da sind nicht mal wanderer...also mir ist niemand begegned ausser ein paar rehe



?Wieso kann man da nicht dauernd fahren? Ist doch meist gut, wenn man keinen Wanderern begegnet.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich werde wohl Berto und Hirsch hinterher hecheln... Aber vielleicht können wir uns ja doch wenigstens mal am Fuxi, Sandplacken, oder Saalburg treffen. Gibt es am Pferdskopf Trails? Könnte man mit einem Besuch im Sachs verbinden!



nur den netten trail bei den bänken runter...ist aber sehr kurz, macht aber spaß. ansonsten nur landschafts-rundfahrt auf WABs.


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wer wandert denn mit mir nach canada aus?



wenn ich mal viiieeel Schotter hab (...), würde ich da gern mal Urlaub machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nur den netten trail bei den bänken runter...ist aber sehr kurz, macht aber spaß. ansonsten nur landschafts-rundfahrt auf WABs.



Wie kommt man denn vom Hochtaunuskamm (Limes) am besten (trailig) Richtung Pferdskopf?


----------



## habkeinnick (22. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn vom Hochtaunuskamm (Limes) am besten (trailig) Richtung Pferdskopf?



der limes ist lang! und trailig?...hmm keine ahnung...nutze zum hinkommen eigentlich immer die WABs. vielleicht könnte man vom feldi den x-trail, dann feldbergkastell links richtung rote kreuz, den teerweg kreuzen, den weißen weg zum parkplatz in der kurve, da rechts halten und schön mitten im wald auf nen hügel hoch und flott auf der anderen seite runter...ab da dann keine ahnung, WAB richtung seelenberg, von da aus richtung pferdskopf und dort oben bei den 2 tischen siehste wenn du guckst das was ich meine, aber nach 200-300 meter ist der spaß auch schon wieder vorbei...


----------



## Alberto68 (22. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ?Wieso kann man da nicht dauernd fahren? Ist doch meist gut, wenn man keinen Wanderern begegnet.



weil das eben ein wald ist wo viel tiere sich zurück ziehen ... und das sollte so bleiben ...ich keine radspur gesehen


----------



## Alberto68 (22. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich werde wohl Berto und Hirsch hinterher hecheln... Aber vielleicht können wir uns ja doch wenigstens mal am Fuxi, Sandplacken, oder Saalburg treffen. Gibt es am Pferdskopf Trails? Könnte man mit einem Besuch im Sachs verbinden!




@GERDO  @Hirsch

wie sieht es denn morgen mit dem Aprébiken aus ?  
wer hat sich für morgen noch angekündigt ?? 

@CARO ?? was ist mir dir ??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> gude crazy,
> 
> mit welchen buchsen hast du deine Lampe versehen? An meinen Alu Gehäuse werde ich vergoldete Chinch Buchsen nehmen.
> HAst du auch diesen KFZ Sicherungshalter?



Ich hab ganz billige Cinch Buchsen und Stecker und bereuhe es mitlerweile.
Mein Sicherungshalter ist Selfmade aus Heißkleber


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. September 2007)

@ hkn
du ich hab vom sebastian gehört du suchst für morgen jemanden zum biken..
ich könnt dir wenn du willst mal alles rund um idstein zeigen...
wenn de lust hast meld dich einfach... PN oder sowas, oder sags dem seb bescheid..


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. September 2007)

bin dann jetzt weg richtig feldi
P.S. wenn jemand lust hat ??um 4 fahr ich hier normal weg wenn sich keiner meldet..


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2007)

was macht ihr eigentlich alle hier bei dem geilen wetter  

raus hier und ab aufs bike


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2007)

und fragt jetzt bitte nicht, was ich hier mache


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2007)

ich gugg mir das tolle wetter von drinnen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. September 2007)

ey .... ich wart doch nicht bis 4uhr
Ich fahr JETZT  
bin voll hibbelisch ICH KANN NICHT MEHR WARTEN


----------



## fUEL (22. September 2007)

Feierabend - Wochenend................wie immer der letzte der das Wochenend ausruft............noch zusamme packe und Kohle beim FA abliefern und dann.............nix bike ....Rase mähn..........Fensterbutze .......meue beike.........wenigstens muss ich mer ned noch e lamp zusammebrutzeln, denn ich hab schon eine..........

Aloha dann


----------



## caroka (22. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> @CARO ?? was ist mir dir ??



Wenn Ihr Euch nicht so früh trefft, würde ich mitkommen. Vorausgesetzt ich bin morgen wieder fahrtüchtig.  Heute wird nämlich 20 Jahre Abi gefeiert.


----------



## Maggo (22. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Feierabend - Wochenend................wie immer der letzte der das Wochenend ausruft............



stimmt nicht. bei mir siehts ab nächster woche wieder besser aus. ich denk mal vorsichtig richtung dienstag....hofheim!


----------



## Alberto68 (22. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Euch nicht so früh trefft, würde ich mitkommen. Vorausgesetzt ich bin morgen wieder fahrtüchtig.  Heute wird nämlich 20 Jahre Abi gefeiert.



klar radfahren geht immer ... mit dem bike ist die strasse 8 mal breiter als mit dem auto    also ich glaube es ist 1200 uhr gundel aus gemacht und 1130 hofheim  davon war gestern auf alle fälle die rede.

gerdo hirsch ist das so ????


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Euch nicht so früh trefft, würde ich mitkommen. Vorausgesetzt ich bin morgen wieder fahrtüchtig.  Heute wird nämlich 20 Jahre Abi gefeiert.



was, Du bist schon 20!??


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt nicht. bei mir siehts ab nächster woche wieder besser aus. ich denk mal vorsichtig richtung dienstag....hofheim!



 ich hoff` auch!


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> klar radfahren geht immer ... mit dem bike ist die strasse 8 mal breiter als mit dem auto    also ich glaube es ist 1200 uhr gundel aus gemacht und 1130 hofheim  davon war gestern auf alle fälle die rede.
> 
> gerdo hirsch ist das so ????



genau!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. September 2007)

gude
komm grad von meinem ründche  
Lenzhahn, Glashütten,Rote Kreuztrail hoch
weiter auf X-trail, dann alles wieder runter an B8, Nfh, EIchkopf, Atzel, 
dann bot sich wieder ein   auf meinem gesicht... wie auf dem rest der Tour auch schon un dann bin ich wieder heim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. September 2007)

und du bist STRASSE gefahren


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und du bist STRASSE gefahren



jaaaaaaa da war halt grad en rennradler 
dem hinter her
un ab der kreuzung getreu nach dem--> motto an ihm vorbei un weg


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2007)

Hab heut ne neue Treppe kennengelernt, besser besichtigt 




bin gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit davon entfernt sie zu fahren!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2007)

Nabend zusammen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab heut ne neue Treppe kennengelernt, besser besichtigt
> 
> 
> bin gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit davon entfernt sie zu fahren!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. September 2007)

wo is die treppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2007)

Wolfsburg in der Pfalz


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. September 2007)

Nabend Uwe!

Die Treppe sieht interessant aus!  nur dem Geländer nach zu urteilen is die recht steil würd ich vermuten...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nabend Uwe!
> 
> Die Treppe sieht interessant aus!  nur dem Geländer nach zu urteilen is die recht steil würd ich vermuten...



wenn de im Bereich von dem Geländer bist hast Du das schlimmste hinter Dir


----------



## fUEL (22. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn de im Bereich von dem Geländer bist hast Du das schlimmste hinter Dir


Ich kenn die, da war ich auch schon - nix für mich, wo ich Treppen tendenziell nicht so toll finde........lieber Felsen etc.........


----------



## Lucafabian (22. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich kenn die, da war ich auch schon - nix für mich, wo ich Treppen tendenziell nicht so toll finde........lieber Felsen etc.........



Bei den Felsen weiter unten hab ich mir auch in die Buchs gemacht


----------



## habkeinnick (22. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn de im Bereich von dem Geländer bist hast Du das schlimmste hinter Dir



wollt grad sagen....da wo das geländer anfängt ist kurz vorher wohl das schlüsselstück...uwe weißt doch wie es geht...augen zu, an ST denken und rufen DOWNHILL


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich werde wohl Berto und Hirsch hinterher hecheln...



Berto vielleicht   mir eher nicht   Bin heute ne klasse Tour mit G-Cr (Thomas W. und SK ) bis zum Atzelberg gefahren und war ziemlich gut drauf, so daß ich davon ausgehe, morgen schlapp zu sein  Welches Bike brauche ich morgen? 
@Berto..............Aprés-Biking..............aber siescha dat


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. September 2007)

@Arachne.....................Werde morgen 11.25 bei Dir sein.........
@Maggo.......................Kannst / willst Du Mo-Abend bei mir vorbeikommen, dann fressen / biken wir ein wenig und Di haun wa uffe Kacke


----------



## habkeinnick (22. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Maggo.......................Kannst / willst Du Mo-Abend bei mir vorbeikommen, dann fressen / biken wir ein wenig und Di haun wa uffe Kacke



fressen ist toll


----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> fressen ist toll



Na klar   Aber erst biken.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. September 2007)

Ich geh denn mal schnarchen.............GN


----------



## caroka (23. September 2007)

Wenn ich um 12:00 Uhr nicht an der Gundel bin, nicht warten.


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

wasn hier los???? aufstehn, annern leut sinn schon am scha***!! heut wird die drecksmesse abgebaut, danach gehts normale leben hoffentlich weiter.


----------



## caroka (23. September 2007)

Morgen!

Na, da hast Du die Messe endlich hinter Dir.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wasn hier los???? aufstehn, annern leut sinn schon am scha***!! heut wird die drecksmesse abgebaut, danach gehts normale leben hoffentlich weiter.



Und.......haste Dir nen kleinen Flitzer reserviert?


----------



## Zilli (23. September 2007)

Morsche,
ich wünsch Euch was die nächste Woche. 
Während Ihr heute bei bestem Trailwetter fahrt, darf ich ab 1300 die Sonne auf der Autobahn genießen wg. einem Seminar, was heut schon um 1900 beginnt und die ganze Woche dauert. 
Immerhin kommt das Speci mit, um in Pausen die Gegend um den Wörth- und Ammersee zu erkunden.


Bis denne


----------



## Zilli (23. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wasn hier los???? aufstehn, annern leut sinn schon am scha***!! heut wird die drecksmesse abgebaut, danach gehts normale leben hoffentlich weiter.


Ich freue mich schon mal auf übernächste Woche .... da is ja sogar mittendrin ein Feiertaglein, daß ruft *Bikemich, bikemich*


----------



## caroka (23. September 2007)

Mir ist heute nach Allein sein.  D.h. ich werde nicht an der Gundel sein.


----------



## Alberto68 (23. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir ist heute nach Allein sein.  D.h. ich werde nicht an der Gundel sein.



schade 

aber du hast ja noch jetzt es dir zu überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wasn hier los???? aufstehn, annern leut sinn schon am scha***!! heut wird die drecksmesse abgebaut, danach gehts normale leben hoffentlich weiter.





Zilli schrieb:


> ...
> Immerhin kommt das Speci mit, um in Pausen die Gegend um den Wörth- und Ammersee zu erkunden.
> 
> Bis denne





Zilli schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon mal auf übernächste Woche .... da is ja sogar mittendrin ein Feiertaglein, daß ruft *Bikemich, bikemich*



Moin,

so ist es richtig, immer positiv denken! 

ich wußte gar nicht, dass so früh morgens die Sonne schon auf ist... erstma`en Tee!


----------



## Arachne (23. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Arachne.....................Werde morgen 11.25 bei Dir sein.........
> ...



Fein, ich lege die Ohren an...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fein, ich lege die Ohren an...



Mußt Du nicht, bin total schlaff (habe mit Leonard Fußball gespielt) und schaffe es zeitlich nicht nach Hofheim. Wo können wir uns treffen im finsteren Wald?


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. September 2007)

gude..
geiles wetter odeR?? 
ideales trailwetter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. September 2007)

Moin Moin!


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2007)

goil, hab den feldberg ohne krämpfe bezwungen   

erstaunlich feucht noch am frühen morgen auf den trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. September 2007)

Moin, ihr Taunuspauscher 
hier  is Crazy's Freundin


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

hallo "crazy´s freundin"!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. September 2007)

@ Maggo: sie findet dein Bildchen doof


----------



## habkeinnick (23. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: sie findet dein Bildchen doof



WEIBER


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. September 2007)

Warum bisten du hier drin und nicht draussen am Rad fahrn ?


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: sie findet dein Bildchen doof



steh ich drüber......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. September 2007)

find ich gut  
crazy's freundin ( vivi )


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

@crazyfrau: machst du dir nen eigenen account? luggas frau hat auch einen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. September 2007)

ich hab doch extra den namen dazugeschrieben ^^ zur erinnergung ;vivi


----------



## habkeinnick (23. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Warum bisten du hier drin und nicht draussen am Rad fahrn ?



och ich bin soooooooo krank, brauche alle 10 minuten ein päckchen tempo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. September 2007)

Hi Vivi, 



habkeinnick schrieb:


> WEIBER


Obacht......*wohatichnochdieKeulehin?*

Manoman bin ich all. Bin trailig zum Feldi, anschliesend zum Alden und habe dann Arachne, RH und Berto am Fuxi getroffen.  Mit den Dreien ging es dann noch mal zur Saalburg. 

Jetzt muss ich erst mal was essen, duschen und dann geht's noch mal in die Sonne.


----------



## ratte (23. September 2007)

Guten abend allerseits.
Bin wieder heil gelandet.

Ist so ruhig hier. Noch alle unterwegs?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bin wieder heil gelandet.


Und, wie war´s? War bei meiner heutigen Form nach einer kränklichen woche sehr froh, mir das Start- und Spritgeld gespart zu haben. 
Wird direkt in meinen neuen Rahmen bzw. die Teile dazu investiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2007)

N'abend, wir sind auch wieder heil gelandet.

Heute in einem Rutsch aus dem Luberon (970km, knapp 9h) zurück...

... wir hatten noch einen Tag drangehängt 

In der Provence war es einfach nur g**l: Super Wetter, super Truppe und Super Trails  

Später mehr 

@RH: Für welchen Film diente denn das Cafe in Gordes als Kulisse? - Hatte versucht, Dich Donnerstag abend deswegen aus Gordes anzurufen, aber Du bist nicht ans Handy gegangen


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend, wir sind auch wieder heil gelandet.
> 
> Heute in einem Rutsch aus dem Luberon (970km, knapp 9h) zurück..



ohne die exakte angabe der zurückgelegten höhenmeter iss das ein nicht wirklich informativer ausspruch. 

schön dass ihr zurück seid. dienstag hofheim??


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wird direkt in meinen neuen Rahmen bzw. die Teile dazu investiert.



infos bitte, nix hier anfixen und stillschweigen!!!


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2007)

ich bin auch "gelandet" einmal heute um 3 auf einem Trail und eben von einer laaanngen Tour. Das Wetter war so toll  
Da habe ich einen ulkigen Typ getroffen dem ich nach den Weg gefragt hatte, einen Angler der an einem Tümpel vor Lorsbach geangelt hat. Ich meine es ist nur ein dreckiges Wasserloch, nicht einmal meine Hände würde ich dort waschen, er war aber der festen Meinung fische dort fangen zu können, Leute gibts. Zwei Platten hatte ich auch gehabt, in Zukunft werde ich wohl nur noch mit dem Zug anreisen um die Wege in Hattersheim zu umfahren, im MTK wird wohl alle Jahre gefegt.


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich bin auch "gelandet" einmal heute um 3 auf einem Trail und eben von einer laaanngen Tour. Das Wetter war so toll
> Da habe ich einen ulkigen Typ getroffen dem ich nach den Weg gefragt hatte, einen Angler der an einem Tümpel vor Lorsbach geangelt hat. Ich meine es ist nur ein dreckiges Wasserloch, nicht einmal meine Hände würde ich dort waschen, er war aber der festen Meinung fische dort fangen zu können, Leute gibts. Zwei Platten hatte ich auch gehabt, in Zukunft werde ich wohl nur noch mit dem Zug anreisen um die Wege in Hattersheim zu umfahren, im MTK wird wohl alle Jahre gefegt.



sagt so ein sindlinger glasscherbenassi!!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> infos bitte, nix hier anfixen und stillschweigen!!!


Wird wieder ein Hardtail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wird wieder ein Hardtail...



von wo?aus was?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> von wo?aus was?


Auuuus Berlin und aus Al-U6 SLT.


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sagt so ein sindlinger glasscherbenassi!!!


 
wir hatten mal so einen, der meinte mit dem Motto "Sauberkeit für Frankfurt" in den Bundestag ziehen zu können, dumm nur das den keiner gewählt hat, gleichnamige Tankstelle in Sindlingen ist weiträumig zu umfahren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. September 2007)

nabend  
habt ihr auch alles schön des wetter genutzt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. September 2007)

ei gude wie!

jetz bin ich wieder ganz einsam  macht aber nicht viel...geh ja eh gleich schlafen


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Auuuus Berlin und aus Al-U6 SLT.



was kommt aus berlin???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nabend
> habt ihr auch alles schön des wetter genutzt?



nö. next woch gehts rund!


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> jetz bin ich wieder ganz einsam  macht aber nicht viel...geh ja eh gleich schlafen



jetz oder ab jetzt für längere zeit?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was kommt aus berlin???


Na der Rahmen.  Produziert wird er wohl aber trotzdem wie weit über 90% aller Rahmen in Taiwan.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö. next woch gehts rund!



das hört sich doch gut an... muss nur noch de wetter mitspieln... 
hab auch mal wieder lust mit euch zu fahrn... wäre des ok? wenn ihr next WK fahrt?


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Na der Rahmen.  Produziert wird er wohl aber trotzdem wie weit über 90% aller Rahmen in Taiwan.



dann frach ich ma so:

wer macht da sein babberlie drauf?? der wurm aus deiner nase geht schon fast von eppstein nach kalbach!


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2007)

Nox


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2007)

crazy bevor du schlafen gehst, welche Alternative zu den Chinch gibt es? Bisher fallen mir noch Hohlstecker ein.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann frach ich ma so:
> 
> wer macht da sein babberlie drauf?? der wurm aus deiner nase geht schon fast von eppstein nach kalbach!


Endlich mal wieder die Möglichkeit hier ein paar Postings zu machen.  

Der Babberlie ist zumindest gelb auf schwarz und die betreiben hier ein Herstellerforum.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Nox


Bingo!


----------



## ratte (23. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Und, wie war´s?


Ist sehr gut gelaufen. Und die Trails da machen jedes Jahr mehr Spaß, bis auf den sch... steilen und langen Schlussanstieg.

..und super Wetter, wie ihr ja auch hier feststellen konnten und mehr oder weniger erfolgreich genutzt habt.

@wahltho
welcome back.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend, wir sind auch wieder heil gelandet.
> 
> Heute in einem Rutsch aus dem Luberon (970km, knapp 9h) zurück...
> 
> ...




Schön das Ihr wieder heil gelandet seid


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

@arkonis: ich verwende xlr 3pol. wesentlich robuster als cinch und vorallem kurzschlusssicher.

@kater: warum?


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. September 2007)

ich lern noch bissi morgen für die bioarbeit
machts gut
GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. September 2007)

@ wahltho: welcome back!

@ Maggo: nur jetzt, sonst ist alles bestens 

@ Arkonis: die Tamiya Stecker ausm Modellbau gibts auch noch, die Rasten auch ein und können so nicht versehentlich gezogen werden. Verpolsicher sind die auch. 
Das meinte ich aber nicht, ich bereuhe nur die billigen Cinch genommen zu haben, die Rosten mitlerweile weg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. September 2007)

Gute Nacht iggi!


----------



## caroka (23. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten abend allerseits.
> Bin wieder heil gelandet......


 



wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend, wir sind auch wieder heil gelandet.
> 
> Heute in einem Rutsch aus dem Luberon (970km, knapp 9h) zurück...
> 
> ...


Schön, dass Ihr wieder da seid.  Hatte mich schon gewundert, dass Du noch nicht gepostet hattest aber ein Urlaubstag mehr....OK ich sehe es Dir nach.


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2007)

das problem ist bei den chinchsteckern das die Kontakte offenliegen.
Ich werde noch eine Sicherung direkt am Akku bauen, die würde ständig kapuut gehen wenn ich mit den Kontakt mal irgendwo draufgehe. Die Tamiya stecker habe ich auch, ich suche einen Stecker für das Lampengehäuse, einen wo die Buchse angeschraubt wird, ohne flansch.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend, wir sind auch wieder heil gelandet.
> 
> Heute in einem Rutsch aus dem Luberon (970km, knapp 9h) zurück...
> 
> ...



Freue mich, daß ihr gesund wieder da seid   Habe Thomas schon ausgefragt Ich finde es einfach irre genial dort 
Der Film heißt "Ein gutes Jahr" von Ridley Scott mit Russel Crowe nach dem 
Roman "Mein Jahr in der Provence" von Peter Mayle.
(Den Film könnt ihr bei mir sehen )


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. September 2007)

@ Arkonis: ich habs noch nicht geschafft mit den Cinchs nen Kurzen zu machen 
bei mir ist alles so verkabelt das die Stromführenden die Buchse haben, und die Lampen den Stecker mit Pin. So kann eigentlich gar nix passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Arkonis: ich habs noch nicht geschafft mit den Cinchs nen Kurzen zu machen
> bei mir ist alles so verkabelt das die Stromführenden die Buchse haben, und die Lampen den Stecker mit Pin. So kann eigentlich gar nix passieren



so soll`s ja eigentlich auch sein, ich habe allerdings noch nie nen cincheinbaustecker gesehn.


----------



## Arachne (23. September 2007)

Meine herren (und zuerst natürlich damen), war das ein g..ler Tag!!!   Zuerst bin ich ja nicht so in Schwung gekommen, aber dann: von Hofm zur Gundel, Berto eingesammelt, super trailig verschwurbelt zum Bürgelstollen, Hirsch eingesammelt, meist WAB zum Fuxi, für mich bis dahin 30km und über 1000Hm (!), Caroka eingesammelt, WAB zum Sandplacken, Limesweg zur Saalburg, Caroka und Berto verabschiedet, Weberpfad, in Orschel grillen (war dann doch noch ganz lustig) und nun zurück. Komplett waren es für mich 75km bei über 1300Hm.


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Arkonis: ich habs noch nicht geschafft mit den Cinchs nen Kurzen zu machen
> bei mir ist alles so verkabelt das die Stromführenden die Buchse haben, und die Lampen den Stecker mit Pin. So kann eigentlich gar nix passieren


 
daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht, bei mir ist die Buchse am Gehäuse.

Edit: Es gibt gar keine Chinch-Einbau-Stecker, nur Chinchbuchsen. Was Ihr habt ist die Kupplung.
Ich suche nach einem Einbaustecker/Buchse für das Gehäuse weil ich keine Kabel durchstecken möchte (designfrage)


----------



## Arachne (23. September 2007)

@ratte & wahltho: Willkommen zurück!  Ich hätte es von euch beiden gerne noch etwas ausführlicher. 

Hätte auf dem Heimweg fast noch `nen Schlenker gemacht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. September 2007)

Ich hab einfach nen Cinch Stecker eingebaut, is doch mir egal ob der zum einbauen is oder nicht, es funzt so  ihr stellt euch an...

so, ich geh dann mal ins Bett, gute Nacht @ all


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2007)

endlich mal was los hier  

@ wahltho : welcome back
@ ratte : daten und fakten bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (23. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach nen Cinch Stecker eingebaut, is doch mir egal ob der zum einbauen is oder nicht, es funzt so  ihr stellt euch an...


 
nix, da muss was hin was Hand und Fuss hat  ich werde mir noch eine Schraubsicherung reinmachen und einen elektronischen Dimmer.
Mit der Buchse hast du schon recht, der Stecker muss am Gehäuse liegen, vielleicht gibt es sowas.


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

@arkonis:
wie groß ist das gehäuse, besser gesagt wieviel platz hast du??


----------



## Arachne (23. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> endlich mal was los hier
> ...



naja, zumindest ich bin noch nicht lange zu Hause.


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @arkonis:
> wie groß ist das gehäuse, besser gesagt wieviel platz hast du??


 
8cm, da passt alles rein, dafür ist es ein großes Gehäuse.


----------



## ratte (23. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @ ratte : daten und fakten bitte


Wie findet man heraus, wie weit die Konkurrenz vor einem ist, wenn man seit dem Start nichts mehr von derjenigen gesehen hat? Grmpf.
Und nachdem Du schon Vorgaben gemacht hast...
...hats zum 2ten gelangt. 

Ich fall jetzt mal in die Falle. N8 zusammen.


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

dann würde ich auf alle fälle einen stecker mit bajonett oder anderer verriegelung nehmen. schau mal unter neutriknach. da solltest du auf alle fälle fündig werden.


----------



## Arachne (23. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wie findet man heraus, wie weit die Konkurrenz vor einem ist, wenn man seit dem Start nichts mehr von derjenigen gesehen hat? Grmpf.
> Und nachdem Du schon Vorgaben gemacht hast...
> ...hats zum 2ten gelangt.



 Gratulation, und das, trotz des Handicaps!


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wie findet man heraus, wie weit die Konkurrenz vor einem ist, wenn man seit dem Start nichts mehr von derjenigen gesehen hat? Grmpf.
> Und nachdem Du schon Vorgaben gemacht hast...
> ...hats zum 2ten gelangt.
> 
> Ich fall jetzt mal in die Falle. N8 zusammen.



herzlichen glückwunsch zum erfolg.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @kater: warum?


Der 02er Stumpi ist zwar mit einer Scheibenbremsaufnahme versehen, allerding ist er, wenn man sich Rohrmaße und Ausfallende so ansieht, anscheinend nicht unbedingt optimal für den Betrieb mit Disc und wohl schon gar nicht mit der sehr kräftig zubeißenden Oro. Zumindest virbiert es da mitunter sehr heftig im Hinterbau und ich hab da etwas Befürchtungen, daß der Hinterbau mal bricht.


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Und nachdem Du schon Vorgaben gemacht hast...
> ...hats zum 2ten gelangt.



wow   fetten respekt   

den schlaf haste dir verdient  
schläft sich bestimmt prima heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. September 2007)

@kater : kannst dir das stumpi ja als winterbike aufbauen, wenn du noch ein paar teile übrig hast ...


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2007)

heia jetzt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @ratte & wahltho: ... Ich hätte es von euch beiden gerne noch etwas ausführlicher.



Wahrscheinlich erst morgen


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Der 02er Stumpi ist zwar mit einer Scheibenbremsaufnahme versehen, allerding ist er, wenn man sich Rohrmaße und Ausfallende so ansieht, anscheinend nicht unbedingt optimal für den Betrieb mit Disc und wohl schon gar nicht mit der sehr kräftig zubeißenden Oro. Zumindest virbiert es da mitunter sehr heftig im Hinterbau und ich hab da etwas Befürchtungen, daß der Hinterbau mal bricht.



also bleibt das epic vorerst mal an der wand.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kater : kannst dir das stumpi ja als winterbike aufbauen, wenn du noch ein paar teile übrig hast ...


Winterbike? Ich brauch eigentlich ein Bike, das im ganzen Jahr fährt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wie findet man heraus, wie weit die Konkurrenz vor einem ist, wenn man seit dem Start nichts mehr von derjenigen gesehen hat? Grmpf.
> Und nachdem Du schon Vorgaben gemacht hast...
> ...hats zum 2ten gelangt.
> 
> Ich fall jetzt mal in die Falle. N8 zusammen.


Super Leistung!   Die eine Minute ist halt ärgerlich, aber so ist das Leben an der Spitze eben. Einsam aber glorreich!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also bleibt das epic vorerst mal an der wand.


Und bekommt Gesellschaft vom Stumpi.


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Und bekommt Gesellschaft vom Stumpi.



schicke (teure) tapete!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schicke (teure) tapete!


Naja, was willste machen.  
Für das Epic hab ich damals neuwertig 600 gezahlt. Mit kaputtem Dämpfer und den doch nicht wenigen Lackschäden und kleineren Beulchen bekäme ich wahrscheinlich mit Glück 100-200 . Da behalt ichs doch lieber mit der Option, irgendwann noch mal Teile dran zu schrauben.
Genau so mit dem Stumpi. Ich zahle jetzt für einen neuen, technisch besseren Rahmen 400 . Was würdest du für einen gebrauchten 2002er Rahmen zahlen, der 200-300 g schwerer ist als seine aktuelle Konkurenz und der nicht wirklich disctauglich ist? da beköm ich wahrscheinlich keine 100 mehr dafür. 
Die Gebrauchtpreise sind ziemlich am Boden und irgendwie häng ich ja an dem Teil.  

*Was ich aber verkaufen kann, sind ein paar Teile*:
- Thomson Elite 30,9 mm Setback 400 mm lang (1/2 Jahr alt, sehr guter Zustand)
- Chris King No Thread Set 1 1/8 Ahead-Steuersatz (1 1/2 Jahre, makellos)
- tune Würger Sattelklemme für 34,9 mm Sitzrohr, schwarz (neuwertig)

Wer hier Interesse hat, kann mir gern ein Angebot machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die Gebrauchtpreise sind ziemlich am Boden und irgendwie häng ich ja an dem Teil.



sowas könnt ich auch niemals verticken.........


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2007)

kennst du da einen Händler? Die Preise kommen mir so niedrig vor.


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2007)

übrigens weiß ich von einem der in Kriftel die Lampengehäuse dreht. Die Preise sind einigermaßen moderat.
*Vielleicht kann man da was für Mehrbestellungen am Preis was machen.*


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

hier ausm forum?? an nem korrekten gehäuse hab ich definitiv interesse. gibts irgendwo bilder?


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

.........und was heißt eigentlich "einigermassen moderat"? ist das sowas wie "halbteuer"???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die Gebrauchtpreise sind ziemlich am Boden und irgendwie häng ich ja an dem Teil.



 Stimmt (leider)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (23. September 2007)

Hausnummer 30er eloxiert mit Kühlrippen und Halter.


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

höhrt sich gut an, 50mm für halogen?? du bist ja mit der wurmfrage fast so schlimm wie der kater


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2007)

ok  hier ist die Seite sk-lights.de/
Bin dafür dem mal einen Besuch zu machen.


----------



## Maggo (23. September 2007)

@arkonis.
merci, auf die seite bin ich neulich auch schon gestoßen. wußte ger nicht, dass der kollege aus der gegend ist.


----------



## habkeinnick (23. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ok  hier ist die Seite sk-lights.de/
> Bin dafür dem mal einen Besuch zu machen.



hihi, ja das ist der aus dem forum. ist der bruder von meinem nachbarn  krass wie klein die welt ist.


----------



## arkonis (23. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, ja das ist der aus dem forum. ist der bruder von meinem nachbarn  krass wie klein die welt ist.


 
sowas aber auch  warum hat er nicht mehr Werbung gemacht, wenn ich das vorher gewußt hätte, wäre ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen den Salzstreuer zu missbrauchen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (23. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> .... Komplett waren es für mich 75km bei über 1300Hm.



So vieeele Kilometer?!? Die kannst schon mal für den Winterpokal sparen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2007)

So, soweit alles wieder ein- und aufgeräumt 

Morgen sind dann noch die Bikes dran.

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> So vieeele Kilometer?!? Die kannst schon mal für den Winterpokal sparen.



für den WP ist zwar mehr die gefahrene Zeit interessant, wäre aber trotzdem schön...


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Winterbike? Ich brauch eigentlich ein Bike, das im ganzen Jahr fährt.



schon klar  

aber so könntest du dein anderes etwas für die rennsaison schonen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. September 2007)

Morgen Plauscher,



ratte schrieb:


> Wie findet man heraus, wie weit die Konkurrenz vor einem ist, wenn man seit dem Start nichts mehr von derjenigen gesehen hat? Grmpf.
> Und nachdem Du schon Vorgaben gemacht hast...
> ...hats zum 2ten gelangt.
> 
> Ich fall jetzt mal in die Falle. N8 zusammen.



Super Ergebnis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

Moin @Caro & @ALL 

Habe heute übrigens noch Urlaub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich brauch eigentlich ein Bike, das im ganzen Jahr fährt.



Das ist eine Anforderung, die ich auch an jedes Bike stelle


----------



## caroka (24. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin @Caro & @ALL
> 
> Habe heute übrigens noch Urlaub



Morgen Wahltho,

ich bin heute Vormittag arbeiten. Nachmittags habe ich Termine mit den Kindern.  Und morgen soll es ja wieder regnen. 
Im Moment bin ich etwas introvertiert. Es wird Herbst und ich habe ein Jobangebot und weiß nicht, ob ich es annehmen soll. Es spricht aber rein gar nichts dagegen. Nur mein Bauch ist am Murren.


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin @Caro & @ALL
> 
> Habe heute übrigens noch Urlaub



na dann nutze noch mal das tolle wetter


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ... ich habe ein Jobangebot ...



autos aussaugen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen Wahltho,
> 
> ich bin heute Vormittag arbeiten. Nachmittags habe ich Termine mit den Kindern.



Schade, ich hatte gehofft, wir könnten heute noch eine Tour machen 



caroka schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich etwas introvertiert. Es wird Herbst und ich habe ein Jobangebot und weiß nicht, ob ich es annehmen soll. Es spricht aber rein gar nichts dagegen. Nur mein Bauch ist am Murren.



Nicht hängen lassen, zur Not Dr. wahltho's Beratung in allen Lebenslagen in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## caroka (24. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schade, ich hatte gehofft, wir könnten heute noch eine Tour machen
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht hängen lassen, zur Not Dr. wahltho's Beratung in allen Lebenslagen in Anspruch nehmen



Vllt. bei ner anspruchslosen Tour heute. Die Kleine meint den Termin alleine wahrnehmen zu können. Dann hätte ich zwischen 15:00 und 17:00Uhr Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Vllt. bei ner anspruchslosen Tour heute. Die Kleine meint den Termin alleine wahrnehmen zu können. Dann hätte ich zwischen 15:00 und 17:00Uhr Zeit.



 Klingt gut, willst Du bei mir vorbeikommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (24. September 2007)

Moin zusamme!
Am Wochenende waren zwei tödliche Radunfälle.

Eine 39 jährige in Dreieich und eine 51 jährige bei Altenstadt wurden jeweils von Autos totgefahren. Bei ersterer war der 27 jährige Autofahrer alkoholisiert.
Die andere Frau wurde beim Überholen erfaßt. Beide Unfälle waren tagsüber bei bester Sicht und trockenen Straßen.

Tragische Sache!


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2007)

deshalb fühl ich mich im wald wohler und werde wohl nie auf einen renner steigen.
die tägliche fahrt zur a***** reicht mir völlig im straßenverkehr. und ich fahr da noch sehr früh, wenn kaum was los ist.

und dann gibts da noch so leute, die wollen in kelkheim das fahren mit dem rad durch die parkanlagen verbieten   

http://kelkheim.org/wbb2/thread.php?postid=7000#post7000


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> deshalb fühl ich mich im wald wohler und werde wohl nie auf einen renner steigen.
> die tägliche fahrt zur a***** reicht mir völlig im straßenverkehr.



 Volle Zustimmung


----------



## caroka (24. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klingt gut, willst Du bei mir vorbeikommen?



Perfekt 


Früher bin ich öfter mit dem Rad im Straßenverkehr gefahren. Inzwischen ist es mir auch sehr unangenehm. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es immer mehr Aggressivität hinter dem Steuer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Früher bin ich öfter mit dem Rad im Straßenverkehr gefahren. Inzwischen ist es mir auch sehr unangenehm. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es immer mehr Aggressivität hinter dem Steuer.



Ich glaube es ist auch einfach die immer höhere Verkehrsdichte...


... so ich werde mal der Bike-Pflege frönen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> autos aussaugen


Autovampirismus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schon klar
> 
> aber so könntest du dein anderes etwas für die rennsaison schonen ...


Find ich auch unsinnig. Ich möchte mit dem Bike, mit dem ich Rennen fahre, möglichst vertraut sein und fahr es daher so oft wie möglich. Außerdem ist die Rennerei zwar der Focus, aber man fährt doch hauptsächlich Touren und auch da will ich mich an meinem Bike erfreuen können und Spaß damit haben.
Stumpi als Schlechtewetterbike ist übrigens auch aus dem Grund eine schlechte Idee, weil es eben mit V-Brakes aufgebaut werden müßte und wenn ich in der nassen Saison die Wahl zwischen einem scheibene- und einem felgengebremsten Rad hab, nehm ich sicher nicht die Felgenbremse.


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2007)

is ja jut, ich sach nix mehr


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

Gruezi zäme 

Hoffe alle haben ein schönes Weekend hinter sich 

Welcome Back WahlTho, freue mich schon auf die bilder aus dem Süden. Ich denke ich werde mich da im nächsten Jahr auch wieder hinbegeben müssen 

Achja, Bilder gibt es keine aus der Gegend um St. Wendel, habe zum einen leider meine Kamera vergessen, zum anderen habe ich mich mehr um meinen Heimatort herumgetrieben. Da hab ich mir das Autofahren sparen können  Ansonsten fand ich es nett mal wieder so in und um die Heimat zu radeln

Stefan


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2007)

Welcome back Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

Ich glaube ich muss heute unbedingt aufs Rad:

*Prognosen für heute Montag*
Aktualisiert am 24.09.2007, 07.40 Uhr
*Alpennordseite, Wallis, Nord- und Mittelbünden:*
Vorwiegend sonnig, gelegentlich einige Wolkenfelder, über den Bergen am Nachmittag Quellwolkenbildung. Im Mittelland am Morgen in Gewässernähe ein paar Nebelbänke. In der Nacht auf Dienstag zunehmend bewölkt und in der Westschweiz einsetzender Regen.
Höchsttemperatur um 23 Grad. Nullgradgrenze auf 3500 Meter. In den Bergen tagsüber allmählich zunehmender Südwestwind.

da ab Morgen das ganze Rad fahren wohl erst mal wieder ins Wasser fällt:
*Wetteraussichten bis nächsten Freitag*

Aktualisiert am 24.09.2007, 07.40 Uhr
Im Norden von Dienstag bis Freitag unbeständig, kühl und zeitweise Regen, am Donnerstag besonders im Osten auch länger andauernd. Schneefallgrenze zeitweise bis etwa 1400 Meter sinkend. Am Freitag aus Westen leichte Wetterberuhigung.
Im Süden am Dienstag und am Mittwoch zeitweise Regen, Schneefallgrenze auf 1800 Meter sinkend. Am Donnerstag Wetterbesserung und am Freitag teilweise sonnig.

Dann muss heute mal der Feierabend früher eingeläutet werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Welcome Back WahlTho, freue mich schon auf die bilder aus dem Süden.



Danke,

für Fotos ist meine Frau zuständig...

... werde mit dem Posten hier aber sehr vorsichtig umgehen, sonst sieht das hier noch aus, wie die Seiten eines einschlägigen Bike-Reiseveranstalters


----------



## Alberto68 (24. September 2007)

Moin zusammen

gude Wahltho welcome back at mount staufen 


Moin Gerdo biste schon wach  
war klasse gestern, abner hat dann auch gereicht wie ich zu hause war.


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

Morgen,

@mzaskar: hello again im Forum!  Gestern Abend habe ich von sdf erfahren, das er mit einer Gruppe in KH gefahren ist. 

@Berto: nicht wirklich... wenn ich mit `nem Puls von unter 80 auf`s Rad steige, stimmt irgendwas nicht. Hätte gestern Abend vielleicht doch keinen Grünen Tee mehr trinken sollen.  Die Fahrt hierher war trotzdem toll!


----------



## fUEL (24. September 2007)

WW
= welcome waltho!

Hi Thomas, würdest Du mir mal bitte verraten, was Du bei den diversen Rohlöffern für Kurbel/ Kb Kombiniert hast.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Tonino (24. September 2007)

Hallo Plauscher,

melde mich mal aus dem Urlaub zurück. War riesig auf der Insel und ich habe mich mehr als einmal geärgert mein Bike nicht mitgenommen zu haben. 
Zu Hause dann die Ernüchterung....Turbolader an meinem Golf TDI wohl im A......   und ich bekomme in mein Ersatzauto kein Bike rein, deshalb hab ich kein Bike dabei und kann diese Woche leider nicht mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Hallo Plauscher,
> 
> melde mich mal aus dem Urlaub zurück. War riesig auf der Insel und ich habe mich mehr als einmal geärgert mein Bike nicht mitgenommen zu haben.


Willkommen zurück! Bilder?


Tonino schrieb:


> Zu Hause dann die Ernüchterung....Turbolader an meinem Golf TDI wohl im A......   und ich bekomme in mein Ersatzauto kein Bike rein, deshalb hab ich kein Bike dabei und kann diese Woche leider nicht mitfahren.


Schade!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> für Fotos ist meine Frau zuständig...
> 
> ... werde mit dem Posten hier aber sehr vorsichtig umgehen, sonst sieht das hier noch aus, wie die Seiten eines einschlägigen Bike-Reiseveranstalters


Mach doch ruhig ein bißchen Werbung.


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mach doch ruhig ein bißchen Werbung.



Außerdem möchte bestimmt nicht nur ich trotzdem Bilder sehen!


----------



## Tonino (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück! Bilder?



Ich bereite mal etwas vor!!


----------



## Tonino (24. September 2007)

Hier eine kurze Impression meines Urlaubs.







Tonino bei der Lieblingsbeschäftigung  .

Im Vordergrund: Die Tochter auf der Suche nach einem Spielgefährten .

(mehr Bilder in der Galerie)


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2007)

mit dem "akt" hast du jetzt das level für wahltho ziemlich hoch gelegt


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

Sieht so aus, als ob man da auch biken könnte!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Hier eine kurze Impression meines Urlaubs.
> 
> (mehr Bilder in der Galerie)



Wo warst Du genau?


----------



## Tonino (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück! Bilder?
> 
> Schade!





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo warst Du genau?



ich war 15 Tage auf Sardinen, genauer gesagt im Süden von Sardinien. Wir haben in Cagliari gewohnt und sind dann die Südküste von Villasimius bis Chia abgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> @mzaskar: hello again im Forum!  Gestern Abend habe ich von sdf erfahren, das er mit einer Gruppe in KH gefahren ist.
> 
> @Berto: nicht wirklich... wenn ich mit `nem Puls von unter 80 auf`s Rad steige, stimmt irgendwas nicht. Hätte gestern Abend vielleicht doch keinen Grünen Tee mehr trinken sollen.  Die Fahrt hierher war trotzdem toll!



heusue  
war doch ne nette runde wart mal ab ich hab da noch mehr auf lager ich
zB die runde in den hintertaunus zur tenne, sensation!!

und heute mittag begleite ich dich dann richtung hofheim, das du mir nicht  bei so niedrigem puls vom rad fällst


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> heusue
> war doch ne nette runde wart mal ab ich hab da noch mehr auf lager ich
> zB die runde in den hintertaunus zur tenne, sensation!!
> 
> und heute mittag begleite ich dich dann richtung hofheim, das du mir nicht  bei so niedrigem puls vom rad fällst



Und ob das `ne nette Runde war!  Ich wollte mit dem Bekunden meiner heutigen Befindlichkeiten auch gar nicht auf die gestrige Tour anspielen! Naja, mittelbar vielleicht schon. Habe mich so wohl gefühlt, dass ich gar nicht ins Bett wollte. 

Wenn es heute Nachmittag so flutscht, wie heute Morgen...   (...was ich mir im Moment so gar nicht vorstellen kann...)


----------



## Tonino (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, als ob man da auch biken könnte!



Da kann man sicher schön biken...nächstes Jahr nehm ich mein Bike mit.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ...sind dann die Südküste von Villasimius bis Chia abgefahren.



Ist ein schönes Fleckchen dort


----------



## Alberto68 (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und ob das `ne nette Runde war!  Ich wollte mit dem Bekunden meiner heutigen Befindlichkeiten auch gar nicht auf die gestrige Tour anspielen! Naja, mittelbar vielleicht schon. Habe mich so wohl gefühlt, dass ich gar nicht ins Bett wollte.
> 
> Wenn es heute Nachmittag so flutscht, wie heute Morgen...   (...was ich mir im Moment so gar nicht vorstellen kann...)



Klar wenn ich dabei bin geht immer vorwärts, denk dran an mein 52er 
und laut wetter.com meint es das wetter auch gut mit uns  denk mal das ich hier so um 1700 uhr wegkomme dann bin ich in 15min in biebrich aber ich ruf dich dann an wenn ich losfahre.

kann man direkt an rhein von elt nach biebrich fahren ? ist das ein radweg/fahrbar ?


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...
> kann man direkt an rhein von elt nach biebrich fahren ? ist das ein radweg/fahrbar ?



Der Radweg geht bis Walluf erstmal an der Straße. Man kann aber trotzdem sehr gut direkt am Rhein fahren. Im letzten WP bin ich nach Eltville immer direkt am Rhein und zurück auf dem Radweg. Am Rhein ist es aber wesentlich schöner! 

Bleib` nach den Schiffslandestellen in Biebrich auf der Straße. Da ist es dann nicht mehr weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... würdest Du mir mal bitte verraten, was Du bei den diversen Rohlöffern für Kurbel/ Kb Kombiniert hast.



Ich habe diverse Kombinationen im Einsatz:
KB/Ritzel fahre ich derzeit 42/17 auf allen Bikes, meine Frau fährt 40/16 und mein Sohn hat noch meine alte Standardkombi 44/16.

Bzgl. Kurbeln habe ich sowohl 5-fach (Tune am CC/FRM am Argon), als auch 4-fach (Race Face am FR/Shimano bei Frau/Sohn) im Einsatz.

Kettenblätter giebt es in allen Variationen von TA Specialités (z.b. bei Hibike).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mit dem "akt" hast du jetzt das level für wahltho ziemlich hoch gelegt



Nackischfotos haben wir keine zu bieten (zumindest nicht fürs Forum)  

Zum Lago M./Luberon:

Luberon bekommt bei mir ganz klar die Note Sehr Gut, der Lago M. dagegen nur ein Befriedigend.

Das lag aber nicht am Bike Reiseveranstalter, sondern hauptsächlich an den Revieren.

Am Lago M. haben wir uns hauptsächlich mit dem Mont Monterone im Süden des Sees beschäftigt. Ausgangspunkt und Lokation des Hotels war Baveno. Die Touren dort waren sehr anspruchsvoll. Level 1 war dort eher Level 2 und Level 2 eher Level 3. Am ersten Tag habe ich es mir voll gegeben, was zur Folge hatte, dass ich zusammen mit einem Guide und einem Mit-Biker den Rest der Recht grossen Gruppe Level 2 ziemlich oft abgehängt habe. Bin allerdings auch gleich aus Übermut gestürzt und habe mir mit dem Umlenkhebel einen Halbmond in die linke Seite des rechten Knies gestanzt (was der bereits erwähnte Mit-Biker, ein Arzt, dann abends gleich auf dem Hotelzimmer genäht hat  ).

Am zweiten und dritten Tag habe ich es dann vorgezogen des gemeinsamen Urlaubes wegen mit meiner Frau Level 1 zu fahren (am ersten Tag haben sich die Level 1 und die Level 2 Gruppe öfter getroffen, bzw. sind streckenweise miteinander gefahren). Level 1 war aber wie gesagt eher Level 2. In der echten Level 2 Gruppe gab es am zweiten Tag mehrere Stürze, die zum Glück glimpflich nur mit Prellungen und Kratzern ausgingen, weil die es m.E. Bergab echt übertrieben haben. Am dritten Tag war die Level 1 Gruppe dann riesig und nur ein paar Leute sind noch den "echten" Level 2 gefahren. Die Guides haben sich aber perfekt auf das hohe Niveau der Level 1 Gruppe eingestellt und sind eigentlich eher Level 2 gefahren, insb. auch was die Trails angeht 

Ich glaube der Lago M. (und somit wahrscheinlich auch der Lago G.) ist aber wie gesagt generell nicht so mein Ding. Sehr steil eben und dann auch noch viel Verkehr auf den Strassen, die sich nicht wirklich ganz meiden lassen). Wir hatten zwar keinen Regen, aber der Berg war öfter in den Wolken.

Das Luberon hingegen ist einfach nur genial. Dort waren wir dann eine kleine supernette Level 2 Gruppe mit einem Guide und 6 Bikern. Das Wetter war warm, fast heiss. Das Revier ist einfach top! Eher mittelgebirgsmässig, aber jede Menge monsterg**le Trails mit jedem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Dort haben wir in einer Superstimmung drei geniale Touren rund um Roussilon gefahren.

Das Hotel war dort supergut, mit Pool und sehr ruhig gelegen. Es war um Längen besser, als das Hotel am Lago M. Dafür war am Lago M. Halbpension mit einem recht guten und reichlichen Abendessen inbegriffen, während wir im Luberon abends in der Gruppe auf eigene Rechnung Essen gegangen sind. Was ich nur etwas befremdlich fand, war das die meisten der Zimmer am Lago M. kein Bad/WC auf dem Zimmer hatten und die Leute Gemeinschaftsduschen/WCs nutzen mussten. Almut und ich hatten Glück, weil wir eines der wenigen Zimmer mit Dusche/WC hatten. Ich denke Hotels mit Zimmern mit Dusche/WC sollten das Mindeste sein und beim nächsten Mal würde ich sicherheitshalber das gleich bei der Buchung zur Bedingung machen.

Ins Luberon werden wir auf jeden Fall wieder fahren und habe mir gestern bereits den passenden Bike Führer bestellt


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

Hört sich ja super gut an , vor allem was du über den Luberon schreibst 

Ich bin immer etwas weiter im Süden, direkt an der Küste (Le Lavandou) werde aber deiner Beschreibung nach auf jedenfall mal einen Abstecher machen......

Und die Bilder solltest du nicht verhimlichen zumindestens die Landschaftsbilder nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

... Pannen gab es eigentlich nur Platten, aber die doch recht häufig. Almut und ich hatten dank Antiplatt wie immer keinen einzigen Platten.

Bei mir gab es nur am ersten Morgen im Luberon eine Schrecksekunde, weil bei meiner VR-Bremse die Bremsflüssigkeit ausgelaufen war. Beim Transport im Auto zusammen mit dem ganzen Rein und Raus hatte sich offensichtlich Almuts Rahmen mit dem Fitting der Bremse verhakt und dieses leicht verdreht und hierdurch gelöst. Als ich morgens den Druckpunkt prüfen wollte, habe ich die Bremse dann ungewollt schlagartig geleert...

Zum Glück konnte ich die Schraube einfach wieder festziehen. Im Ort gab es eine kleine Autowerkstatt mit einem wirklich sehr unfreundlichen Besitzer, der mir dann aber doch mit Dot 5.1 ausgeholfen hat und ich habe die Bremse dann vor Ort nachgefüllt und entlüftet.

Einem anderen Mit-Biker konnte ich die Tour mit meinen Park Tool Reifenflicken retten, nachdem er mitten auf der Tour nach einem Trail auf einmal zwei Risse in der Reifenflacke hatte.


----------



## Alberto68 (24. September 2007)

Wahltho, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen beim alpenX und am Gardasee bzw Alpen allgemein, zeigt sich wirklich was, was taucht und was schrott ist. merke ich auch jeden jahr wieder. hier im Taunus wird das Material nicht wirklich beansprucht.


----------



## Maggo (24. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Bei mir gab es nur am ersten Morgen im Luberon eine Schrecksekunde, weil bei meiner VR-Bremse die Bremsflüssigkeit ausgelaufen war. Beim Transport im Auto zusammen mit dem ganzen Rein und Raus hatte sich offensichtlich Almuts Rahmen mit dem Fitting der Bremse verhakt und dieses leicht verdreht und hierdurch gelöst. Als ich morgens den Druckpunkt prüfen wollte, habe ich die Bremse dann ungewollt schlagartig geleert...


nicolaihope


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

@wahltho: ich will auch ins Luberon!


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: ich will auch ins Luberon!


 
Ich komm mit


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich komm mit



 Jetzt hätten wir schon `ne Gruppe aus sechs Leuten!


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt hätten wir schon `ne Gruppe aus sechs Leuten!


 
Das ergibt dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: ich will auch ins Luberon!



 Haben Almut und ich uns auch schon überlegt, dort mit einer Plauschertruppe für 'ne Woche hinzufahren.

Das Hotel hätten wir schon. In dem Guide (http://www.cheminprive.com/01dt.htm#), den ich mir bestellt habe, sind jede Menge Tourenvorschläge mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden drin. Topokarten von der Region wollte ich mir 'eh noch bestellen und die Topo fürs Garmin habe ich schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nicolaihope


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Luberon bekommt bei mir ganz klar die Note Sehr Gut,
> 
> Das Luberon hingegen ist einfach nur genial.
> 
> Ins Luberon werden wir auf jeden Fall wieder fahren und habe mir gestern bereits den passenden Bike Führer bestellt



Laß uns einen provencalischen FF-Abend veranstalten, dann planen wir einen einen Ausflug ins Land meiner Träume  








FF.......FressFilm für all, die nicht puzzlen wollen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Haben Almut und ich uns auch schon überlegt, dort mit einer Plauschertruppe für 'ne Woche hinzufahren.
> 
> Das Hotel hätten wir schon. In dem Guide (http://www.cheminprive.com/01dt.htm#), den ich mir bestellt habe, sind jede Menge Tourenvorschläge mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden drin. Topokarten von der Region wollte ich mir 'eh noch bestellen und die Topo fürs Garmin habe ich schon


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Haben Almut und ich uns auch schon überlegt, dort mit einer Plauschertruppe für 'ne Woche hinzufahren.
> 
> Das Hotel hätten wir schon. In dem Guide (http://www.cheminprive.com/01dt.htm#), den ich mir bestellt habe, sind jede Menge Tourenvorschläge mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden drin. Topokarten von der Region wollte ich mir 'eh noch bestellen und die Topo fürs Garmin habe ich schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Laß uns einen provencalischen FF-Abend veranstalten, dann planen wir einen einen Ausflug ins Land meiner Träume
> 
> 
> FF.......FressFilm für all, die nicht puzzlen wollen



 Gerne

Aber für welchen Film hat denn nun das Café in Gordes als Kulisse gedient, für "Ein gutes Jahr"?


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Haben Almut und ich uns auch schon überlegt, dort mit einer Plauschertruppe für 'ne Woche hinzufahren.
> 
> Das Hotel hätten wir schon. In dem Guide (http://www.cheminprive.com/01dt.htm#), den ich mir bestellt habe, sind jede Menge Tourenvorschläge mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden drin. Topokarten von der Region wollte ich mir 'eh noch bestellen und die Topo fürs Garmin habe ich schon


Kurze Frage, ist der Bikeführer in Deutsch oder Französich?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerne
> 
> Aber für welchen Film hat denn nun das Café in Gordes als Kulisse gedient, für "Ein gutes Jahr"?



Richtig


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ist der Bikeführer in Deutsch oder Französich?



ich glaube: ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ist der Bikeführer in Deutsch oder Französich?



Sowohl als auch........


----------



## fUEL (24. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe diverse Kombinationen im Einsatz:
> KB/Ritzel fahre ich derzeit 42/17 auf allen Bikes, meine Frau fährt 40/16 und mein Sohn hat noch meine alte Standardkombi 44/16.
> 
> Bzgl. Kurbeln habe ich sowohl 5-fach (Tune am CC/FRM am Argon), als auch 4-fach (Race Face am FR/Shimano bei Frau/Sohn) im Einsatz.
> ...


 

Mit der Kombi 40 / 16 bin ich bislang überall hochgekommen. Was mich interessiert: 
Hast Du die normalen Spanner an den Fullys oder den DH?
Hast Du DH Nabenschutzring? am FR
Hast Du vorne Kefü oder Bashring?.oder beides

Wie ist Deine Erfahrung mit Runterfallen der Kette und welche Kette nutzt Du?

Rohloff, BMx oder so eine Shimano etc???

Gruß Frank


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ist der Bikeführer in Deutsch oder Französich?





Arachne schrieb:


> ich glaube: ja!





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich glaube: ja!


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ist der Bikeführer in Deutsch oder Französich?



der lohnt sich übrigens schon alleine, wegen eines Bildes!!!


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> der lohnt sich übrigens schon alleine, wegen eines Bildes!!!


 
Glaube, dass ich ihn aus der Schweiz nicht bestellen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glaube, dass ich ihn aus der Schweiz nicht bestellen kann



Umweg Eltern?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> der lohnt sich übrigens schon alleine, wegen eines Bildes!!!



Und wo hast Du DAS BILD gesehen......


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Umweg Eltern?


stimmt ist ne Möglichkeit


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Und wo hast Du DAS BILD gesehen......



Na in dem Guide!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Und wo hast Du DAS BILD gesehen......



Da wolltest Du dann ja unbedingt hin, wegen des Mädels 

Der Bike-Guide ist auf Französisch und Deutsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Mit der Kombi 40 / 16 bin ich bislang überall hochgekommen.



Meine Frau auch (fast überall) 




fUEL schrieb:


> Hast Du die normalen Spanner an den Fullys oder den DH?



Nur die normalen Spanner (die Argon RoCCs natürlich ohne Spanner)



fUEL schrieb:


> Hast Du DH Nabenschutzring? am FR



Nein



fUEL schrieb:


> Hast Du vorne Kefü oder Bashring?.oder beides


 
Nur Kefü, aber an allen Bikes auch an den RoCCs



fUEL schrieb:


> Wie ist Deine Erfahrung mit Runterfallen der Kette und welche Kette nutzt Du?



Kette fällt bei mir eigentlich nie ab



fUEL schrieb:


> Rohloff, BMx oder so eine Shimano etc???



Grundsätzlich nur Rohloff 8-fach


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

Bin gerade etwas verwirrt   ..... Was heisst 40 / 16 ????


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas verwirrt   ..... Was heisst 40 / 16 ????



Kettenblatt-Ritzel-Kombi bei Rohloff.


----------



## Maggo (24. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin gerade etwas verwirrt   ..... Was heisst 40 / 16 ????



das ist die vordere/hintere zahnanzahl bei den leuten mit der exklusiven schalutng.


----------



## fUEL (24. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meine Frau auch (fast überall)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke! Präzise Antworten auf präzise Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

Danke


----------



## fUEL (24. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das ist die vordere/hintere zahnanzahl bei den leuten mit der exklusiven schalutng.


......bei der man sich auch ein Schaltauge abreissen kann.........denn da hängt der Kettenspanner dran.

lässt sich aber noch weiterfahren mit gesperrtem Heck und gekürzter Kette ohne Trails........


----------



## fUEL (24. September 2007)

Kette fällt bei mir eigentlich nie ab

wäre mit Kefü auch nicht Deinem Fahrstil zuzuordnen.


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2007)

kette fällt bei mir manchmal ab. immer dann, wenn ich die kettenspannung für grade noch gut halte ...  

fahre 44/15 und muß nach einem guten jahr zugeben, dass das irgendwie nix ist.

werde umsteigen auf *38/34*


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2007)

richtig geiles bike wetter da draussen  

kam grade von ner schönen solo-trail-mitmusikimohr-tour um rossert und staufen zurück


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> richtig geiles bike wetter da draussen
> 
> kam grade von ner schönen solo-trail-mitmusikimohr-tour um rossert und staufen zurück



 

Bin mal gespannt, wie es morgen aussieht!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. September 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Gude Gresi, was geht?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. September 2007)

Noch geht nicht viel...aber es is aufm Wege der Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie es morgen aussieht!



nachts tipp ich mal auf dunkel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> richtig geiles bike wetter da draussen
> 
> kam grade von ner schönen solo-trail-mitmusikimohr-tour um rossert und staufen zurück



Na da haben wir uns aber wahrscheinlich nur knapp verpasst. Ich war mit Caro gerade unterwegs und am Schluss ebenfalls am Rossert


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na da haben wir uns aber wahrscheinlich nur knapp verpasst. Ich war mit Caro gerade unterwegs und am Schluss ebenfalls am Rossert



mein abschluß war der mannsteintrail. vom rossert kam ich her ...
am mannstein wird ja eine gedenktafel nächste woche offiziell enthüllt. hab gedacht, die wäre schon da. war aber nix zu sehen


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2007)

Schaut Euch die Kuh an:


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2007)

Hier nochmal als Gif:






Die Kuh ist einfach nur geil


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. September 2007)

warum droppt der Kerl nicht 
die Kuh is wirklich lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. September 2007)

@lugga: das teil hab ich neulich schon im bilderfred gesehen, dei kuh iss wahrscheinlich einfach nur neidisch weil sie nicht biken kann. wir schaun irgenddwie genauso hinterher weil wir jetzt nicht dort sein können.


----------



## Maggo (24. September 2007)

so, macht einer für moije nen lmb eintrag? wetter soll gut werden.


----------



## fUEL (24. September 2007)

Kommt ne Kuh in Bikeladen:


200 Federweg und bitte stabile Laufräder mit Stahlspeichen.... Sattel mit Loch und Plattformpedale.......


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2007)

Die Kuh legt kurz bevor der Biker runterfährt die Ohren so schön an. 

"Der wird doch nicht da runtefahren wollen"


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2007)

morgen bin ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei, sofern die Lampe den ersten Belastungstest standhält.


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

Berto hat tatsächlich `nen 52er!  Ich dachte er scherzt...


----------



## habkeinnick (24. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier nochmal als Gif:
> 
> Die Kuh ist einfach nur geil



fast so geil wie die, die dich in ST verfolgt hat


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> warum droppt der Kerl nicht
> die Kuh is wirklich lustig


 
Berg Kühe sind schon Lustig 


Würde gerne ihre Gedanke lesen


----------



## Alberto68 (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Berto hat tatsächlich `nen 52er!  Ich dachte er scherzt...





Super danke Gerdo für guiden von biebrich nach hofheim, hab  noch einen 24,5 schnitt nachhause gerettet und 1:34 von eltville bis nach kelkheim ich bin begeistert guter weg Gerdo.

und von dir zu mir muß man ja nur 2 strassen kreuzen der rest ist schon waldweg sehr cool


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

Finde den Kerl ja schon durchgestyled ) Rad, Socken, Pullunder alles im Karo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. September 2007)

@Lugga

Die Kuh ist einfach nur zum lachen.     



mzaskar schrieb:


> Berg Kühe sind schon Lustig
> 
> 
> Würde gerne ihre Gedanke lesen


Ihre Gedanken würden mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2007)

Bäääääh, fahr mir nur ned übber maan Grashalm!


----------



## Alberto68 (24. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bäääääh, fahr mir nur ned übber maan Grashalm!



hat heute aber keine Kuh gestört  wie du mit deinen dicken walzen alles platt gefahren hast


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2007)

Nils Bike hat in ST doch sehr gelitten. Schaltwerk, Schaltauge und Hinterbau ist defekt. Hinterbau ist an der Stelle an der das Schaltauge befestigt wird defekt. Das Material ist so verformt das der Schnellspanner sich beim befestigen verbiegt

@Maggo: Es gibt da wohl ein prinzipielles Problem mit der Schaltaugenbefestigung, die scheint doch recht labil ausgeführt zu sein


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nils Bike hat in ST doch sehr gelitten. Schaltwerk, Schaltauge und Hinterbau ist defekt. Hinterbau ist an der Stelle an der das Schaltauge befestigt wird defekt. Das Material ist so verformt das der Schnellspanner sich beim befestigen verbiegt
> 
> @Maggo: Es gibt da wohl ein prinzipielles Problem mit der Schaltaugenbefestigung, die scheint doch recht labil ausgeführt zu sein



Was macht ihr denn mit den Rädern


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn mit den Rädern



wir quälen sie... 






dafür sollten sie aber auch gemacht sein


----------



## habkeinnick (24. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nils Bike hat in ST doch sehr gelitten. Schaltwerk, Schaltauge und Hinterbau ist defekt.



krass, dabei war doch nils einer der kaum sein bike geschmissen hat...


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. September 2007)

Servus jungs,

wenn ihr Raeder richtig quaelen wollt, kennen wir ein paar nette Stellen am Lago!
Bilder gibt es wenn wir zurueck sind.
Viele Gruesse aus Torbole Bruder Joern und Rocky


----------



## Maggo (24. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nils Bike hat in ST doch sehr gelitten. Schaltwerk, Schaltauge und Hinterbau ist defekt. Hinterbau ist an der Stelle an der das Schaltauge befestigt wird defekt. Das Material ist so verformt das der Schnellspanner sich beim befestigen verbiegt
> 
> @Maggo: Es gibt da wohl ein prinzipielles Problem mit der Schaltaugenbefestigung, die scheint doch recht labil ausgeführt zu sein



details?? bilder?? ist er aufs schaltwerk gestürzt? anders kann ich mir das def. nicht vorstellen. an meinem stumpi ist die schwachstelle klar definiert, und erst nach ner bescheuerten vorgeschichte dermaßen labil geworden. das rocky ist doch für so nen kram freigegeben. was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass sich die schrauben am hinterbau gerne mal lösen, wenn man da nicht schnell genug ist isses zu spät deswegen regelmäßig checken, die mit loctite drauf halten jetzt auch ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus jungs,
> 
> wenn ihr Raeder richtig quaelen wollt, kennen wir ein paar nette Stellen am Lago!
> Bilder gibt es wenn wir zurueck sind.
> Viele Gruesse aus Torbole Bruder Joern und Rocky



Klasse das Ihr EUch mal meldet 

Wünsch Euch weiterhin viel Spaß beim quälen


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

Also neee, oder einfach die Räder im Wald benutzen, da werden die doch schmutzig werden die


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> details?? bilder?? ist er aufs schaltwerk gestürzt? anders kann ich mir das def. nicht vorstellen. an meinem stumpi ist die schwachstelle klar definiert, und erst nach ner bescheuerten vorgeschichte dermaßen labil geworden. das rocky ist doch für so nen kram freigegeben. was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass sich die schrauben am hinterbau gerne mal lösen, wenn man da nicht schnell genug ist isses zu spät deswegen regelmäßig checken, die mit loctite drauf halten jetzt auch ruhe.



Das Bike ist bei , da wo Zille sein Bike gekauft hat. Ich konnte es mir icht ansehen. Nils sagte aber das die Stelle vom Rahmen an der das Schaltauge befestigt wird im hinteren Bereich zusammengedrückt sei und dadurch der Schnellspanner nicht paralllel sitz beim zuziehen. Dadurch wird die Schnellspannerschse verbogen...er ist ziemlich frustriert...kann man verstehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2007)

Leute ich sag' schon mal präventiv gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

Gn8 Wahltho

Hoffe du findest den Temperaturunterschied nicht zu krass 

S.


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2007)

ich bin gerade total genervt von meiner Muckibude, ab Januar bin ich nicht mehr dort Mitglied. Normal könnte ich nämlich die Hälfte am Beitrag von der Krankenkasse zurückbekommen, nur dafür das ich diesen Stempel für die Krankenkasse von dem Betreiber des Studios bekomme will er den Beitrag um 15% erhöhen, aber ohne mich. Das heißt ab Januar ist nichts mehr mit im warmen Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich bin gerade total genervt von meiner Muckibude, ab Januar bin ich nicht mehr dort Mitglied. Normal könnte ich nämlich die Hälfte am Beitrag von der Krankenkasse zurückbekommen, nur dafür das ich diesen Stempel für die Krankenkasse von dem Betreiber des Studios bekomme will er den Beitrag um 15% erhöhen, aber ohne mich. Das heißt ab Januar ist nichts mehr mit im warmen Biken



Hääää, is der weich in der Birne  ... was hat er denn da für eine Begründung für??

Kannst du nicht zu einem anderen Muckiheinz gehen??


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hääää, is der weich in der Birne  ... was hat er denn da für eine Begründung für??
> 
> Kannst du nicht zu einem anderen Muckiheinz gehen??


 
Begründung ist er muss seine Trainer dafür ausbilden.
Die Zusatzausbildungen (was auch immer das ist) hat er aber im Zuge seiner Kooperationsverträge mit mehreren Krankenkassen gemacht, meine Kasse hätte auch ohne diese Kooperation gezahlt. Zumal die Werbewirkung und damit neue Mitglieder wohl mehr als diese untransparenten Kosten decken würden sollte er eigendlich so etwas vermeiden. Ich habe das ganze an meine Krankenkasse weitergegeben die auch in diesem Vertrag neuerdings eingestiegen ist, mal sehen was die dazu sagen. Leider gibt es außer eine betriebliche Muckibude keines wo ich hingehen würde


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Begründung ist er muss seine Trainer dafür ausbilden.
> Die Zusatzausbildungen (was auch immer das ist) hat er aber im Zuge seiner Kooperationsverträge mit mehreren Krankenkassen gemacht, meine Kasse hätte auch ohne diese Kooperation gezahlt. Zumal die Werbewirkung und damit neue Mitglieder wohl mehr als diese untransparenten Kosten decken würden sollte er eigendlich so etwas vermeiden. Ich habe das ganze an meine Krankenkasse weitergegeben die auch in diesem Vertrag neuerdings eingestiegen ist, mal sehen was die dazu sagen. Leider gibt es außer eine betriebliche Muckibude keines wo ich hingehen würde



Eigentlich sollte man annehmen, dass es im Zuge einer Kooperation mit einer oder auch mehrer Krankenkassen günstiger wird  

Schau dir Rocky xyz an, mit Holzhacken und durch den Schnee rennen gehts auch 

Aber schon doof, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf ....


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man annehmen, dass es im Zuge einer Kooperation mit einer oder auch mehrer Krankenkassen günstiger wird
> 
> Schau dir Rocky xyz an, mit Holzhacken und durch den Schnee rennen gehts auch
> 
> Aber schon doof, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf ....


 
günstiger wird es schon, unterm Strich bleibt noch etwas zurück. Ich sehe es aber nicht ein an dem Betreiber eine Gebühr zu entrichten die sich aus den Mitgliedbeiträgen der Krankenkassen nährt.
Eigendlich hast du schon recht, der "normale" Sport ist beiweitem sinnvoller, daher kann ich die Kassen auch nicht verstehen das die einen Sport, der rein kommerziell ist und stark geprägt von Marketingeinflüssen ist zu unterstützen.
Der Normalmuckibudenbesucher lebt nämlich gar nicht gesund....

Die einen gehen zuerst 10 min aufwärmen (und bloß auf den richtigen Puls achten) und danach werden an Geräten die falsche Haltung geprobt um anschließend sich im dem von Krankenkassen subventsionierten 45 min. Cardio-Spinning bei Puls 190 die Kante zu geben. Dem Abschluss bildet dann der Assi-Toster um in gesunder Bräune dem Winter entgegen zu stehen, wobei die Haut nach einer Kur wie nach drei Winter aussieht.
Die andere Gruppe geht gleich zum Muskelaufbau über und drückt ihr dreifaches Körpergewicht noch oben wobei die Haltung und Gelenke keine Rolle spielen. Hauptsache die Muckies werden aufgepumpt. Zur gesunden Ernährung gehört dann der Proteindrink (neuster Schrei mit Säuren!) und als Nahrungsmittelergänzung die Anabole Kur. Den Zuschlag der Krankenkasse erhält man durch Teilnahme an einem ganz dem Urtyp zugeschnittenen Kampfsportkurs.


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> günstiger wird es schon, unterm Strich bleibt noch etwas zurück. Ich sehe es aber nicht ein an dem Betreiber eine Gebühr zu entrichten die sich aus den Mitgliedbeiträgen der Krankenkassen nährt.
> Eigendlich hast du schon recht, der "normale" Sport ist beiweitem sinnvoller, daher kann ich die Kassen auch nicht verstehen das die einen Sport, der rein kommerziell ist und stark geprägt von Marketingeinflüssen ist zu unterstützen.
> Der Normalmuckibudenbesucher lebt nämlich gar nicht gesund....
> 
> ...



Prost Mahlzeit ...... 
ziehe die Bewegung an der frischen Luft vor .... obwohl ich im moment auch etwas Krafttrainig machen um mich für denWinter zu rüsten...... aber eher auf Muskelaufbau und Stärkung des Bewegungs und Halteapperates zielend...jetzt w das Wetter langsam schlechter wird 

Und nun sag ich auch noch Gn8 gehen amal Bubu machen 

Bis Morgen


----------



## arkonis (25. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Prost Mahlzeit ......
> ziehe die Bewegung an der frischen Luft vor .... obwohl ich im moment auch etwas Krafttrainig machen um mich für denWinter zu rüsten...... aber eher auf Muskelaufbau und Stärkung des Bewegungs und Halteapperates zielend...jetzt w das Wetter langsam schlechter wird
> 
> Und nun sag ich auch noch Gn8 gehen amal Bubu machen
> ...


 
besser ist definitiv Schwimmen und ein paar Übungen daheim.
Ich werde mich umorientieren und im Winter schwimmen gehen. Ich habe sogar mehrere Schwimmbäder um die Ecke. Eventuell auch mal Klettern gehen, falls ich jemanden zum Sichern mit 80-100 Kilo finde. Dann noch ein paar Runden auf dem Flachland und gelegendlich im Vodertaunus. Der Winter kann kommen


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> besser ist definitiv Schwimmen und ein paar Übungen daheim.
> Ich werde mich umorientieren und im Winter schwimmen gehen. Ich habe sogar mehrere Schwimmbäder um die Ecke. Eventuell auch mal Klettern gehen, falls ich jemanden zum Sichern mit 80-100 Kilo finde. Dann noch ein paar Runden auf dem Flachland und gelegendlich im Vodertaunus. Der Winter kann kommen


schwimmen habe ich mir auch mal ins Auge gefasst, weiss noch nicht obes mir gefällt immer hin und her zu schwimmen ..... das Gute ist jedoch, ich kann morgens schon sehr früh gehen. Das macht es schon wieder etwas angenehmer.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Moin, Gude, & ...

... Mahlzeit


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

49 ...


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

moin, iss schon wieder so weit. ich werds wohl nicht mitbekommen, muss gleich los und bis ich da bin...................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. September 2007)

Gumo,

@Arkonis
Das ist mit der Muckibude ist ja ein Ding. 
Sollten die nicht im eigenen Interesse gesunden Sport anbieten?


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin, iss schon wieder so weit. ich werds wohl nicht mitbekommen, muss gleich los und bis ich da bin...................



ich glaub, du hast noch gute chancen ... das zieht sich noch ...


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

hast recht, kann jetzt losgehen.


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

dann wollen wir mal ...


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast recht, kann jetzt losgehen.



ne, ne, wadde ma!

Moije!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Warum warten


----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

MORGEN !!!! JUHU !!!! HEUTE KEINE A...... SONDERN URLAUB


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

habbe sies guud!


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> MORGEN !!!! JUHU !!!! HEUTE KEINE A...... SONDERN URLAUB



schade ...



... für alle anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ne, ne, wadde ma!



vergiss es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> MORGEN !!!! JUHU !!!! HEUTE KEINE A...... SONDERN URLAUB



!!! JUHU !!! HEUTE KEIN URLAUB SONDERN A......


----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... für alle anderen



Sehr schade


----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> !!! JUHU !!! HEUTE KEIN URLAUB SONDERN A......



dein körper braucht ja auch nach denn activ wochen mal wieder na pause


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> !!! JUHU !!! HEUTE KEIN URLAUB SONDERN A......



Morgen, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> !!! JUHU !!! HEUTE KEIN URLAUB SONDERN A......



aber nur noch eine woche a*****. die geht auch noch rum und dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> !!! JUHU !!! HEUTE KEIN URLAUB SONDERN A......



schade..............irgendwie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> dein körper braucht ja auch nach denn activ wochen mal wieder na pause



Pause? Von was denn 

Das Lustige ist,  dass ich insgesamt während des Urlaubes eigentlich weniger gefahren bin, als ich sonst im Schnitt so bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Ne, gar nicht schade


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Pause? Von was denn
> 
> Das Lustige ist,  dass ich insgesamt während des Urlaubes eigentlich weniger gefahren bin, als ich sonst im Schnitt so bike



urlaub dient ja auch der erholung, selbst ein bike-urlaub


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, gar nicht schade



ich finds schon schade ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich finds schon schade ...



Warum denn?


----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

fux wie kalt ist es denn draussen ??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> fux wie kalt ist es denn draussen ??



Vorhin auf dem Bike war es ziemlich frisch...


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum denn?



weil ich kein bock hab und urlaubsreif bin ...


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> fux wie kalt ist es denn draussen ??



mild. 11,64 im iph. sonne scheint -> temp wird steigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorhin auf dem Bike war es ziemlich frisch...



danke dann werde ich noch etwas warten mein auto steht ja noch eltville. aber ich glaub ich fahr heute mal wieder das rad mit den ganz dünnen reifen


----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> weil ich kein bock hab und urlaubsreif bin ...




ich hab 14 tage für jeder der mitbiker immer willkommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mild. 11,64 im iph. sonne scheint -> temp wird steigen



... auf max 18 Grad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Leut' macht hinne, ich hab' gleich 'nen Meeting...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Was ist denn jetzt auf einmal los?


----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leut' macht hinne, ich hab' gleich 'nen Meeting...




dumdidum ich hab zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Ich nicht


----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nicht



schicksal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Aber es wird schon klappen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

andere scheitern an den 30 sec.  (mich ein geschlossen)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Das schaff' ich auch alleine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Dummididumm...


----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

wir babbeln es jezt hoch und irgendeiner staubt das "K" dann ab


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

naja sieht aus dass die anderenwarten bist du im Meeting bist


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> dumdidum ich hab zeit



dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

jetzt kommen sie gleich alles aus den löchern 9


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Was geht...


----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

berti wartet auch schon


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

der kater liegt auch schon auf der lauer ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> jetzt kommen sie gleich alles aus den löchern 9



Moin Mädels  Aus welchen


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

Der Countdown läuft


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. September 2007)

Mal sehen.


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

es wird eng ...


----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

ich weis genau das ich wieder eins zu früh oder zu spät bin


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

Mist, jetzt aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der kater liegt auch schon auf der lauer ...


Kam aber wohl zu spät zum Taktieren.   Hab noch nachgelesen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. September 2007)

Quatsch


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

Meine Glückwünsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Aber Pronto...


----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

TREFFER mit ansage eins zu spät


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> es wird eng ...


Glückwunsch Fux!


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> TREFFER mit ansage eins zu spät



volltreffer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Tja mir kam ein Gespräch mit einem Kollegen dazwischen


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja mir kam ein Gespräch mit einem Kollegen dazwischen



schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja mir kam ein Gespräch mit einem Kollegen dazwischen



mir sowas ähnliches. 

glückwunsch fuxi.


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade



sehr schade sogar!


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

dieses mal kam mir ausnahmsweise die 30 sec. falle zur hilfe. sonst hätte ich schon 9 sec. früher abgedrückt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. September 2007)

Und jetzt sagt wieder keiner mehr was.   Alle noch völlig geplättet von der K-Anspannung?  

Ich erwarte heute oder morgen meinen neuen Rahmen!  Gestern ist er in Berlin weg gegangen. Mit etwas Glück ist er heute da. Mit etwas Pech erst morgen und da ich dann nicht da bin, geht er dann wohl zur Postlagerung, wo ich ihn dann Do frühestens 16 Uhr   abholen kann. Zumindest ist spätestens am Wochenende Jungferfahrt angesagt!


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Und jetzt sagt wieder keiner mehr was.   Alle noch völlig geplättet von der K-Anspannung?
> 
> Ich erwarte heute oder morgen meinen neuen Rahmen!  Gestern ist er in Berlin weg gegangen. Mit etwas Glück ist er heute da. Mit etwas Pech erst morgen und da ich dann nicht da bin, geht er dann wohl zur Postlagerung, wo ich ihn dann Do frühestens 16 Uhr   abholen kann. Zumindest ist spätestens am Wochenende Jungferfahrt angesagt!



dann drück ich mal die daumen, dass es heute was wird  
nichts ist furchtbarer, als auf was zu warten und dann eine rote karte von der post im briefkasten zu finden ...


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

JaJa das kenn ich 

warte auf einen Anzug, da ich am Donnerstag auf eine Hochzeit nach Stuttgart muss. Ich hoffe mal, ich muss dort nicht in U-Hosen aufkreuzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nichts ist furchtbarer, als auf was zu warten und dann eine rote karte von der post im briefkasten zu finden ...


Ich bin zu Hause und erwarte den Paketboten. Wenn der zu faul ist hoch zu kommen und einfach nur ´ne rote Karte einwirft, verliert die Post heute einen Mitarbeiter!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. September 2007)

Eben war es so weit...





... der Paketbote klingelte und meldet ein Pakte für mich...






... er kommt die Treppe hoch...





... und hat nur das Buch von Amazon, das mein Schatz sich bestellt hat.


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

Grausam, das ist ja schlimmer als Folter


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Eben war es so weit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schade


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

naja, vielleicht kommt ja noch ein anderer paketdienst, gibt ja genug davon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe mal, ich muss dort nicht in U-Hosen aufkreuzen



Käm' vielleicht auch gut an


----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

Gerdo wie ist die wetter lage in Biebrich ???


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Gerdo wie ist die wetter lage in Biebrich ???



Angenehm warm! Ich konnte auch vorhin schon in kurz fahren.  Der Feldweg ist ein wenig zu feucht, aber Du wolltest ja eh die ganz schmalen Reifen und die damit verbundenen Wege wählen.


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

ich freu mich auf nachher! wird sicher geil hoffentlich bleibts wetter.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich freu mich auf nachher! wird sicher geil hoffentlich bleibts wetter.



   
Zum Mitfahren schaffe ich es nicht, gibt es ein APRÈS ?
Wenn JA........WANN und WO........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Zum Mitfahren schaffe ich es nicht,...



Sehr schade 


Jetzt sag' mir aber doch mal endlich, für welchen Film das Cafe in Gordes als Kulisse diente


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr schade
> 
> 
> Jetzt sag' mir aber doch mal endlich, für welchen Film das Cafe in Gordes als Kulisse diente



Mann.......Alter..........Ich dachte es schon 2mal gepostet zu haben..........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. September 2007)

Ein gutes Jahr


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. September 2007)

Tarte aux pommes .......13...................... 
allerdings auf Hutschenreuther........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Freue mich, daß ihr gesund wieder da seid   Habe Thomas schon ausgefragt Ich finde es einfach irre genial dort
> Der Film heißt "Ein gutes Jahr" von Ridley Scott mit Russel Crowe nach dem
> Roman "Mein Jahr in der Provence" von Peter Mayle.
> (Den Film könnt ihr bei mir sehen )



Stimmt, sorry mein Fehler - Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  

Mea Maxima Culpa!!! 

P.S: War übrigens auch mein Ergebnis per Google: "Kulisse Film Cafe Gordes"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Tarte aux pommes .......13......................
> allerdings auf Hutschenreuther........



Stimmt auch, hat Roland mir erzählt, dass Du Dir 'nen Stück Apfelkuchen für 13 Euronen reingepfiffen hast, nur um mal in dem Cafe zu sitzen  

Roland hat mir überhaupt so einiges erzählt


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. September 2007)

..................unn wattiß mittem APRÈS heude.......?


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ein gutes Jahr



schon zum dritten mal, muß das sein???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt auch, hat Roland mir erzählt, dass Du Dir 'nen Stück Apfelkuchen für 13 Euronen reingepfiffen hast, nur um mal in dem Cafe zu sitzen
> 
> Roland hat mir überhaupt so einiges erzählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

13  für eine Tarte ...... und da sgt noch jemand die schweiz wäre teuer .....


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt auch, hat Roland mir erzählt, dass Du Dir 'nen Stück Apfelkuchen für 13 Euronen reingepfiffen hast, nur um mal in dem Cafe zu sitzen
> 
> Roland hat mir überhaupt so einiges erzählt





na dann mal raus damit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> schon zum dritten mal, muß das sein???



Maul


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> na dann mal raus damit!



Psst,...

... der Gentleman schweigt 

P.S: Die meisten Sachen kennst Du 'eh schon (z.b. das Foto in dem Bike Guide)


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ..................unn wattiß mittem APRÈS heude.......?



vermutlich 8:30/9:00 Uhr Gundel/wahlthai.

Eigentlich tendiere ich zu letzterem. Vielleicht hört man dann noch ein wenig vom Urlaub!?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. September 2007)

In dem Café habe ich seit über 20Jahren schon oft gesessen 

Aber immer nur Kaffee getrunken  

Und früher war auch alles billiger........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eigentlich tendiere ich zu letzterem. Vielleicht hört man dann noch ein wenig vom Urlaub!?



 Wenn dann wahlthai


----------



## Posada (25. September 2007)

-+


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> vermutlich 8:30/9:00 Uhr Gundel/wahlthai.
> 
> Eigentlich tendiere ich zu letzterem. Vielleicht hört man dann noch ein wenig vom Urlaub!?



Wahl-Thai ist gut :daumen


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Posada schrieb:


> -+


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn dann wahlthai



Wir telefonieren   Hab schon Hunger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Posada schrieb:


> -+



+-


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Reagier nicht auf alles


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> +-


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Posada schrieb:


> -+





wahltho schrieb:


> +-



++


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ++



--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

aaarrggghhhhhhh  

-+ +- ++-- ++-


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aaarrggghhhhhhh
> 
> -+ +- ++-- ++-



Stör uns nicht beim tusch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

So, ich hab' gerade auch mal bei www.ign.fr die Topokarten in 1:25.000 für das Luberon bestellt 

Jetzt sollte für die Plaung zukünftiger (Plauscher-)Touren alles komplett sein:
1. Bike Guide
2. Garmin Topo Provence
3. Topokarten


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

bei euch binären müßte es doch vielmehr 00100100100001111111111111111110001000101011111111111 heißen.


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Stör uns nicht beim tusch!


 
na dann tuscht mal


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich hab' gerade auch mal bei www.ign.fr die Topokarten in 1:25.000 für das Luberon bestellt
> 
> Jetzt sollte für die Plaung zukünftiger (Plauscher-)Touren alles komplett sein:
> 1. Bike Guide
> ...



heute Abend, beim wahlthai?!


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> na dann tuscht mal



naja, spielt man eigentlich mit Pfennigen und diesen super mini Chinakrachern (Mückeförz)...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> heute Abend, beim wahlthai?!



Sollte klappen


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> naja, spielt man eigentlich mit Pfennigen und diesen super mini Chinakrachern (Mückeförz)...


 
Die es als Gurt zu kaufen gibt, welchen man dann wahlweise Schlafenden ans Bein oder Katzen an den Schwanz binden kann  *duckundwech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die es als Gurt zu kaufen gibt, welchen man ... Katzen an den Schwanz binden kann  *duckundwech*



Leuten, die sowas tun würde ich dann die Variante mit der grösseren Sprengkraft an Selbigen binden


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leuten, die sowas tun würde ich dann die Variante mit der grösseren Sprengkraft an Selbigen binden


 
Autsch


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

autsch aber gerecht.


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leuten, die sowas tun würde ich dann die Variante mit der grösseren Sprengkraft an Selbigen binden



da bräuchtest Du aber ein ziiiieeeemlich langes Seil!


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> autsch aber gerecht.



Recht ist oft seeehhhr relativ...


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Recht ist oft seeehhhr relativ...



würde mich in solchem fall nicht sonderlich interessieren. ich würde meinem freund waHltHo auf der stelle drei alkfreie biers und sechs doppelte espresso ausgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> würde mich in solchem fall nicht sonderlich interessieren. ich würde meinem freund waHltHo auf der stelle drei alkfreie biers und sechs doppelte espresso ausgeben.



 Wieso willst Du ihn erledigen???  

Ich hab` mal vier normale Espresso hintereinander getrunken und bin dann Auto gefahren...


----------



## Alberto68 (25. September 2007)

wieder da 

Brrrrrr teilweise ganz schön frisch aber war ne schönne r....rad runde, irgendwie gehen mir beim r...rad immer die gänge aus, wenn es länger berghoch geht  und der verkehr war auch ok hat nicht gestört.

so mal schauen ob ich dann heute abend noch kraft habe noch ne runde zu fahren  war nämlich ganz ordentlich


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso willst Du ihn erledigen???
> 
> Ich hab` mal vier normale Espresso hintereinander getrunken und bin dann Auto gefahren...



in welcher zeit hintereinander?


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wieder da
> 
> Brrrrrr teilweise ganz schön frisch aber war ne schönne r....rad runde, irgendwie gehen mir beim r...rad immer die gänge aus, wenn es länger berghoch geht  und der verkehr war auch ok hat nicht gestört.
> 
> so mal schauen ob ich dann heute abend noch kraft habe noch ne runde zu fahren  war nämlich ganz ordentlich



rr-fahren wird (wie alles andere auch) nicht als Ausrede fürs Wegbleiben anerkannt!


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> in welcher zeit hintereinander?



direkt hintereinander, innerhalb von vielleicht `ner viertel Stunde. War bei einer Hochzeit in Slowenien!    Gaaanz andere Geschichte...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> direkt hintereinander, innerhalb von vielleicht `ner viertel Stunde.



Vier einfache = zwei doppelte Espresso.

In einer Viertelstunde kein Problem


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vier einfache = zwei doppelte Espresso.
> 
> In einer Viertelstunde kein Problem



Mein Körper meinte mir eine scheinbar neu erlernte Vibrationsfrequenz ungefragt demonstrieren zu müssen... 

Vielleicht ist das Zeugs im Osten auch noch ein wenig intensiver.

EDIT: außerdem war mein Körper zu dieser Zeit noch Kaffee-Koffein-Jungfrau!


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Körper meinte mir eine scheinbar neu erlernte Vibrationsfrequenz ungefragt demonstrieren zu müssen...
> 
> Vielleicht ist das Zeugs im Osten auch noch ein wenig intensiver.
> 
> EDIT: außerdem war mein Körper zu dieser Zeit noch Kaffee-Koffein-Jungfrau!


 
Wenn da mal kein Sliwowitz drin war


----------



## Tonino (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> EDIT: außerdem war mein Körper zu dieser Zeit noch Kaffee-Koffein-Jungfrau!



Das erste Mal vergisst man nie!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Das erste Mal vergisst man nie!!



Das wäre auch sehr schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Das erste Mal vergisst man nie!!



Hmm, laß mal überlegen... - - - ...hmmm... - - - ...hmmm, dann freue ich mich schonmal drauf!


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Das erste Mal vergisst man nie!!





wahltho schrieb:


> Das wäre auch sehr schade



das erinnert mich an einen guten Freund mit zwei Kindern der mal meinte, jeder Schuß ein Treffer!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> das erinnert mich an einen guten Freund mit zwei Kindern der mal meinte, jeder Schuß ein Treffer!



Erinnert mich an eine Geschichte, die ein Kollege von mir mal im Zug mitgehört hat: Chef und Mitarbeiter führten ein ernstes Gespräch darüber, dass der Mitarbeiter bei der Arbeit nicht ausreichend motiviert sei und nicht den richtigen Einsatz zeigen würde. Der Mitarbeiter versuchte dies durch die familiären Verpflichtungen, insb. seine vielen Kinder zu erklären, woraufhin der Chef dann detailliert hinterfragte, wie es denn im Einzelnen zu den vielen Kindern gekommen sei. Beim jüngsten Spross angekommen, fragte der Chef dann, warum der denn auch noch hätte sein müssen. Der Mitarbeiter erwiderte daraufhin etwas zögernd, zurückhaltend und ängstlich: "Naja, da ist dann das K*nd*m geplatzt"


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an eine Geschichte, die ein Kollege von mir mal im Zug mitgehört hat: Chef und Mitarbeiter führten ein ernstes Gespräch darüber, dass der Mitarbeiter bei der Arbeit nicht ausreichend motiviert sei und nicht den richtigen Einsatz zeigen würde. Der Mitarbeiter versuchte dies durch die familiären Verpflichtungen, insb. seine vielen Kinder zu erklären, woraufhin der Chef dann detailliert hinterfragte, wie es denn im Einzelnen zu den vielen Kindern gekommen sei. Beim jüngsten Spross angekommen, fragte der Chef dann, warum der denn auch noch hätte sein müssen. Der Mitarbeiter erwiderte daraufhin etwas zögernd, zurückhaltend und ängstlich: "Naja, da ist dann das K*nd*m geplatzt"



Genau solch ein Gespräch, wie man es schon immer mal mit seinem Chef führen wollte...


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

....bäh, ich stell mir grade meinen chef vor.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ....bäh, ich stell mir grade meinen chef vor.



Bei was?

resp.

Was machst Du gerade?


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei was?
> 
> resp.
> 
> Was machst Du gerade?



Wohl keine Kinder, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wohl keine Kinder, oder?



Naja wer weiss, an was die Leute dabei so alles denken


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

hiiiilfe, stecke in einem Motivationsloch fest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hiiiilfe, stecke in einem Motivationsloch fest...



Du musst doch 'eh schon bald wieder los Richtung H'heim


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du musst doch 'eh schon bald wieder los Richtung H'heim



eben...


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

soll ich oder soll ich nicht


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> soll ich oder soll ich nicht



Du sollst!


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

@gerd: ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen dich heut abend zu sehen, ich versprech dir auch hinten mitzufahren.

@wahltho und cynthia: erinnert ihr mich bitte an die entliehenen gegenstände?!


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen dich heut abend zu sehen, ich versprech dir auch hinten mitzufahren.
> ...



ganz ehrlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

versprochen


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du sollst!



ich weiß nicht ...

recht frisch und mein akku is leer ...


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

an diesen sch**ßkisten muss auch ständig irgendwas nicht funktionieren, diesmal isses der tacho mir egal, ich fahr jetzt so los.


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> an diesen sch**ßkisten muss auch ständig irgendwas nicht funktionieren, diesmal isses der tacho mir egal, ich fahr jetzt so los.



ach vom tacho will ich gar nicht erst reden, hätt ich den mal auch in kh verloren


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> versprochen



na gut, ich überleg`s mir.


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

kennt ihr das : du hast dich gerade zu ner tour motiviert und bist auf dem weg zu deinem bike  
du kommst im keller an und das scheiß ding hat nen platten  
schlagartig rutscht die motivation in den keller, denn mit dem 2. bike ging es mir nach kh genauso, habs dann aber nicht geflickt, weil noch was mit den bremsen nicht stimmt und ich eh damit momentan nicht biken wollte ...

ich sach ja immer : 2 bikes sind 4 zu wenig. euch viel spaß auch ohne den aktuellen k-champ


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. September 2007)

ei gude wie!



mzaskar schrieb:


> Die es als Gurt zu kaufen gibt, welchen man dann wahlweise Schlafenden ans Bein oder Katzen an den Schwanz binden kann  *duckundwech*



hab ich schonmal erwähnt das ich Katzen fast so viel mag wie Bikes?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich sach ja immer : 2 bikes sind 4 zu wenig.



da geb ich dir absolut recht...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2007)

Hi Crazy, wann bist de wieder fit?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2007)

Fux bist de nicht Fahrradfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Fux bist de nicht Fahrradfahren



nee  

hab mich aber höchstpersönlich am treffpunkt zum kurzen plausch eingefunden und die bube und mädels auf die reise geschickt.
nach gut 20 m im trail scheinbar die erste panne.
maggo weiß mehr, bestritt aber der verursacher zu sein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hi Crazy, wann bist de wieder fit?



noch nicht in Sicht, ich hoffe zum WE...


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nee
> 
> hab mich aber höchstpersönlich am treffpunkt zum kurzen plausch eingefunden und die bube und mädels auf die reise geschickt.
> nach gut 20 m im trail scheinbar die erste panne.
> maggo weiß mehr, bestritt aber der verursacher zu sein


 
ohjeh das ist sehr ärgerlich, Panne direkt am Anfang, das kann ja heiter werden auf dem Trail.
Wünschen euch viel Spass und keine weiteren Pannen mehr


----------



## MichaelFFM (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kennt ihr das : du hast dich gerade zu ner tour motiviert und bist auf dem weg zu deinem bike
> du kommst im keller an und das scheiß ding hat nen platten
> schlagartig rutscht die motivation in den keller, denn mit dem 2. bike ging es mir nach kh genauso, habs dann aber nicht geflickt, weil noch was mit den bremsen nicht stimmt und ich eh damit momentan nicht biken wollte ...
> 
> ich sach ja immer : 2 bikes sind 4 zu wenig. euch viel spaß auch ohne den aktuellen k-champ



Ja das kenne ich hatte letzte Woche Dienstag das Problem mit nem Riss im Mantel und 2 Tage später dann die gleiche Situation nur mit nem platten vorne. Zum Glück hatte ich noch nen Ersatzschlauch und genug Zeit zu wechseln.

Echt Schade...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. September 2007)

gute Nacht ihr Plauscher, ich leg mich mal zum weiteren auskurieren hin


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gute Nacht ihr Plauscher, ich leg mich mal zum weiteren auskurieren hin



gn8 und weiter gute besserung


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

und was noch mehr schade ist :
ich konnte meine  nicht zu ner runde wahlthai motivieren. sie ist einfach zu müde  

ein abend ganz im zeichen der verflixten schweinehundes wird das jetzt  
ab auf die


----------



## fUEL (25. September 2007)

Hat jemand schon mal die neuen gedichteten Gore Schaltzüge probiert???

Wär ja prima fürn Winter...........brrrrrrrrrrrrrr der kommt bestimt........so en schitt immmer noch an der a.....t


----------



## fUEL (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und was noch mehr schade ist :
> ich konnte meine  nicht zu ner runde wahlthai motivieren. sie ist einfach zu müde
> 
> ein abend ganz im zeichen der verflixten schweinehundes wird das jetzt
> ab auf die


 

wahlthai = Thaifastfood beim wahltho uff de Terrass??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (25. September 2007)

De Schnarcherfred ???


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> wahlthai = Thaifastfood beim wahltho uff de Terrass??



knapp vorbei  

aber wenn der thai auch liefert, wäre das durchaus denkbar


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> De Schnarcherfred ???



genau. und deshalb geh ich jetzt auch in die heia


----------



## fUEL (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> knapp vorbei
> 
> aber wenn der thai auch liefert, wäre das durchaus denkbar


Bin müd und will jetzt endlich hier weg.........selbst ständig is sch.....e


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2007)

So GN8 zusammen.

War 'ne schöne Runde mit einem netten Après-Biken 

Ich hoffe die Anderen sind noch gut nach Hause gekommen. 

@fUEL: wahlthai = Ein Thailändisches Restaurant, das nicht sehr weit von mir entfernt liegt


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da geb ich dir absolut recht...



nur, wenn man sie ab und an zusammenfaltet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gute Nacht ihr Plauscher, ich leg mich mal zum weiteren auskurieren hin





wissefux schrieb:


> gn8 und weiter gute besserung



Auch von mir!


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und was noch mehr schade ist :
> ich konnte meine  nicht zu ner runde wahlthai motivieren. sie ist einfach zu müde
> ...



sehr schade!


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

nur kurz um dem aktuellen flurfunk entgegenzuwirken. ich hatte mit der panne nicht das geringste zu tun. ich war jedoch in meiner unendlichen großmütigkeit derjenige der sich als erstes spontan dazu bereit erklärt hat cynthias hinterrad wieder aufzupumpen. für mich eine selbstverständlichkeit während der restliche pöbel und mob einfach von dannen gezogen ist.
trailn*****


----------



## Maggo (25. September 2007)

achso:

ich hab euch alle lieb, ihr habt mir die letzten wochen gefehlt.


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2007)




----------



## Cynthia (25. September 2007)

@ Maggo: Vielen Dank nochmals für Deine spontane Hilfe!


----------



## Maggo (26. September 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> @ Maggo: Vielen Dank nochmals für Deine spontane Hilfe!



ich hoffe inständig du verstehst die ironie im vorliegenden text.  ich würde alles dafür geben wenn meine mitfahrer jeden meiner doch recht selten vorkommenden plattfüße reparieren würden...............inkl. des ersatzschaluchstiftens versteht sich. aber die taugen alle keinen schuss pulver.


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

Kennt ihr noch 10CC - Dreadlock Holiday ........ dumdidumm summsumm dreht gerade in meinem Pc (Itunes)


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

achja schönen Abend noch


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

Ich trainier schon mal für die nächste K Frage 







das wird ein harter Kampf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch 10CC - Dreadlock Holiday ........ dumdidumm summsumm dreht gerade in meinem Pc (Itunes)



Klar!


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich trainier schon mal für die nächste K Frage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast Du Urlaub?


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hast Du Urlaub?



nee leider nich 

aber im Urlaub trainieren kann ja jeder 

Muss leider .... obwohl macht ja auch Spass .... a****** ..... 
Am WE nach Stuttgart, alter Studienkollege legt sich Ringe an. 

Das darauffolgende WE geht es wieder wettkampfmässig in die Berge 
Ein Bier zum Start ..... wandern .... einige Bierchen auf der Hütte und Abends noch 4 Gänge Gourmetmenue .... Das schlaucht vielleicht


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nee leider nich
> 
> aber im Urlaub trainieren kann ja jeder
> 
> ...



Huh, ok, dafür müßte ich auch kräftig trainieren!


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Huh, ok, dafür müßte ich auch kräftig trainieren!



JaJa war heute schon in der Mukkibude 

Konnte nicht mit dem Radl zur Arbeit ..... morgen auch wieder nicht  und übermorgen auch wieder nicht   
Deshalb mal etwas Mukkibude, um die Problemzone zu straffen 
 ........ davon habe ich eine GROSSE :

Hoffe mal die nächste Woche auf besser Wetter .....


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

Frage an die Ganzjahresfahrer, macht es eigentlich Sinn ein Winterrad zu Nutzen zum täglichen Weg zur Arbeit??? Oder eher doch mit dem "normalen" Spassgerät ????? Bin noch am ueberlegen wo ich die Fender anschrauben soll.......


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

Ich sach mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alle noch schöne Träume


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Frage an die Ganzjahresfahrer, macht es eigentlich Sinn ein Winterrad zu Nutzen zum täglichen Weg zur Arbeit??? Oder eher doch mit dem "normalen" Spassgerät ????? Bin noch am ueberlegen wo ich die Fender anschrauben soll.......



Gut wären mehrere Laufradsätze, um die Bereifung einfach den jeweiligen Witterungsverhältnissen anpassen zu können. Ob Du die dann in mehrere Bikes einbaust ist meines Erachtens mehr eine Budget-Frage. Mir würde es weh tun, mit meinem Trek im Salzwasser zu fahren. Aber Salz war letzten Winter ja glücklicherweise kaum mal auf der Straße.


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

Was ist eigentlich mit der Nachtschicht???  Mir scheint, die ist in den letzten Wochen etwas nachlässig geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit der Nachtschicht???  Mir scheint, die ist in den letzten Wochen etwas nachlässig geworden.



hmm, wen du wohl meinst? GN8 ihr plauscher


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, wen du wohl meinst? GN8 ihr plauscher



  

morsche ihr plauscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Moin, MOin


----------



## Maggo (26. September 2007)

mahlzeit


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

ei gude wie ...


----------



## caroka (26. September 2007)

Morgen Leute

Schön Maggo, dass Du gestern mal wieder mitfahren konntest. Leider ging es bei mir nicht.  Es hat ja wieder riesen viel Spass gemacht, wie ich lesen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Guten Morgen Caro,

ja es war wieder sehr, sehr nett und lustig gestern abend


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

Guten Morgen, 

sagt mal, wie schattig ist es dennn da draußen? Ich fürchte, die helle Witterung trügt.


----------



## Maggo (26. September 2007)

10°, bei mir war alles im grünen bereich..................im auto.


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, wen du wohl meinst? GN8 ihr plauscher



...ja, wen ich da wohl meine... 

Ich hoffe, Du bist um Deine Postingzeit erst Nachhause gekommen.


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> sagt mal, wie schattig ist es dennn da draußen? Ich fürchte, die helle Witterung trügt.



mittlerweile fast doppelt so warm wie zu der zeit, als ich raus musste


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 10°, bei mir war alles im grünen bereich..................im auto.


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 10°[/COLOR]



du mußt das besser verpacken


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mittlerweile fast doppelt so warm wie zu der zeit, als ich raus musste



Kannst Du das in `ner Zitterfrequenz ausdrücken?


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kannst Du das in `ner Zitterfrequenz ausdrücken?



lange hose, dünne handschuhe, t-shirt + winterbikejacke, stirnband. das reicht für frische 5 °  
jetzt würde ich kurze hose, dünne jacke und oben ohne fahren


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> lange hose, dünne handschuhe, t-shirt + winterbikejacke, stirnband. das reicht für frische 5 °
> jetzt würde ich kurze hose, dünne jacke und oben ohne fahren



ok, ich orientiere mich dann mal an dem, was Du heute Morgen an hattest, danke!  Vielleicht wähle ich das andere heute Mittag beim Eisessen am Strand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> sagt mal, wie schattig ist es dennn da draußen? Ich fürchte, die helle Witterung trügt.




Vor 'ner Dreiviertelstunde war es noch ziemlich schatting


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vor 'ner Dreiviertelstunde war es noch ziemlich schatting



war es da schon hell?  Ja, ja, ich habe mich für dreiviertel/lang entschieden.


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, ich orientiere mich dann mal an dem, was Du heute Morgen an hattest, danke!  Vielleicht wähle ich das andere heute Mittag beim Eisessen am Strand.



das, was ich heute früh an hatte, wär mir jetzt zu warm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> lange hose, dünne handschuhe, t-shirt + winterbikejacke, stirnband. das reicht für frische 5 °



Dreiviertelhose, Funktionsunterhemd, langes Trikot, Windstopper + lange *leicht gefütterte* Handschuhe...

... trotzdem kalte Hände


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso:
> 
> ich hab euch alle lieb, ihr habt mir die letzten wochen gefehlt.



Du uns auch


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das, was ich heute früh an hatte, wär mir jetzt zu warm



meine Waage verriet mir vorhin, dass mir immer noch drei Kilo Isolierschicht fehlen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> meine Waage verriet mir vorhin, dass mir immer noch drei Kilo Isolierschicht fehlen...



Du gehst auf die Waage?  - Du Eitler Kerl


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> meine Waage verriet mir vorhin, dass mir immer noch drei Kilo Isolierschicht fehlen...


Kann dir was abgeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Morgen abend sieht es eher Mau aus mit einer Tour:

Gemäß www.wetter.de soll es morgen in unserer Gegend so richtig schiffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du gehst auf die Waage?  - Du Eitler Kerl



wenn ich hier so die diskussionen über die klamottenfrage so lese glaub ich der gerd iss nicht der einzige eitle kerl. ihr seid alles mädchen...............

ich bin in jeans dünnem wollpulli und ner leichten  jacke zur anstalt gefahren.............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn ich hier so die diskussionen über die klamottenfrage so lese glaub ich der gerd iss nicht der einzige eitle kerl. ihr seid alles mädchen...............
> 
> ich bin in jeans dünnem wollpulli und ner leichten  jacke zur anstalt gefahren.............



Also sind d.E. nur Mädchen eitel?


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn ich hier so die diskussionen über die klamottenfrage so lese glaub ich der gerd iss nicht der einzige eitle kerl. ihr seid alles mädchen...............
> 
> ich bin in jeans dünnem wollpulli und ner leichten  jacke zur anstalt gefahren.............



ja ja, und die heizung im auto auf vollen touren, gibs doch zu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Moin Lugga


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> meine Waage verriet mir vorhin, dass mir immer noch drei Kilo Isolierschicht fehlen...



MOIN 
Die drei kannst Du von mir haben


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

Grüezi miteinand aus der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIN
> Die drei kannst Du von mir haben


 
War schon schneller  

aber der Gerd hält sich bedckt


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIN
> Die drei kannst Du von mir haben



ja nee, is klar


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War schon schneller
> 
> aber der Gerd hält sich bedckt



Na gut  Dann schwitze ich sie eben aus


----------



## Cynthia (26. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hoffe inständig du verstehst die ironie im vorliegenden text.
> 
> Logisch!  Ich bin mir sicher, jeder andere hätte genau so reagiert, wenn er da gewesen wäre, wo ich war. Ich habe euch doch als rücksichtsvolle Mitfahrer in jeder Hinsicht kennen gelernt. Danke!


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du gehst auf die Waage?  - Du Eitler Kerl



Natürlich nur aus gesundheitlichen Gründen! Damit ich nicht mal annähernd verschwinde ohne vorher eine Möglichkeit gegen zu steuern gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja nee, is klar



Werd nich unverschämt  
Aber es ist furchtbar: 2Tage nicht gefahren......2kg drauf...... 
Es schmeckt im Moment so gut........


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Logisch!  Ich bin mir sicher, jeder andere hätte genau so reagiert, wenn er da gewesen wäre, wo ich war. Ich habe euch doch als rücksichtsvolle Mitfahrer in jeder Hinsicht kennen gelernt. Danke!



Danke!  ...dann hatte ich Dich gestern in dem Trail also nicht überholt...


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Werd nich unverschämt
> Aber es ist furchtbar: 2Tage nicht gefahren......2kg drauf......
> Es schmeckt im Moment so gut........



Mir schmeckt es im Moment auch besonders gut!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Lugga



Moin zusammen


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War schon schneller
> 
> aber der Gerd hält sich bedckt



Also gut, dann erzähle ich Dir also meine Gewichtsgeschichte! 82kg bedeuten für mich schon seit bestimmt 20-25 Jahren mein Standard-Gewicht. Ok, der Muskel-/Fettmassequotient hat sich in den letzten Jahren wohl zu meinen Ungunsten verschoben.  Das Gewicht war aber geblieben.

Wenn Du mir nun drei Kilo anbietest, könnte ich mich natürlich gerne an frühere Zeiten erinnern und Dich um die Kilo bitten, die einen schneller den Berg hoch bringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

@hirsch : ich frag mich wirklich, wo du ein paar kilos zu viel haben willst   höchstens am bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir schmeckt es im Moment auch besonders gut!




Tja ein Urinstinkt schlägt eben derzeit zu: Winterspeck anfressen


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also gut, dann erzähle ich Dir also meine Gewichtsgeschichte! 82kg bedeuten für mich schon seit bestimmt 20-25 Jahren mein Standard-Gewicht. Ok, der Muskel-/Fettmassequotient hat sich in den letzten Jahren wohl zu meinen Ungunsten verschoben.  Das Gewicht war aber geblieben.
> 
> Wenn Du mir nun drei Kilo anbietest, könnte ich mich natürlich gerne an frühere Zeiten erinnern und Dich um die Kilo bitten, die einen schneller den Berg hoch bringen!


 
Dachte eher an die, die dich schneller den Berg runterbringen und die Hüften warm halten


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dachte eher an die, die dich schneller den Berg runterbringen und die Hüften warm halten



...hab ich befürchtet...


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja ein Urinstinkt schlägt eben derzeit zu: Winterspeck anfressen



Trenne das dritte Wort Deines zitierten Beitrages mal nach der zweiten Silbe. Und nun erkläre mir nochmal, was Du mir mit Deinem Beitrag mitteilen wolltest.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Trenne das dritte Wort Deines zitierten Beitrages mal nach der zweiten Silbe. Und nun erkläre mir nochmal, was Du mir mit Deinem Beitrag mitteilen wolltest.



Sau!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. September 2007)

Ich brauche jetzt mal Ruhe!!!
Bin auf der Rolle


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Trenne das dritte Wort Deines zitierten Beitrages mal nach der zweiten Silbe. Und nun erkläre mir nochmal, was Du mir mit Deinem Beitrag mitteilen wolltest.


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt mal Ruhe!!!
> Bin auf der Rolle



 hätte ich lieber doch nichts von einer Waage schreiben sollen??? 

Aber wieso Ruhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt mal Ruhe!!!
> Bin auf der Rolle



wohin rollst du denn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt mal Ruhe!!!
> Bin auf der Rolle



Dann halt doch einfach das Maul!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hätte ich lieber doch nichts von einer Waage schreiben sollen???



Genau RH ist jetzt für ein paar Stunden auf der Rolle, weil Deiner Labereien übers Gewicht ihn völlig von der Rolle gebracht haben


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. September 2007)




----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau RH ist jetzt für ein paar Stunden auf der Rolle, weil Deiner Labereien übers Gewicht ihn völlig von der Rolle gebracht haben


 
wir könnten ja einen Gewichtsfetischfred machen 

ich bin öfters von der Rolle oder falle aus meiner Rolle, aber auf der Rolle war ich noch nie


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

war ja klar, dass es hier wesentlich lauter wird, wenn einer Ruhe ruft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> war ja klar, dass es hier wesentlich lauter wird, wenn einer Ruhe ruft...


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wir könnten ja einen Gewichtsfetischfred machen
> 
> ich bin öfters von der Rolle oder falle aus meiner Rolle, aber auf der Rolle war ich noch nie



Hmm, ich werde meiner Rolle eigentlich meist gerecht! Eigentlich langweilig, oder? Naja, vielleicht werde ich meiner Rolle ja auch nur aus meiner Sicht gerecht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmm, ich werde meiner Rolle eigentlich meist gerecht! Eigentlich langweilig, oder? Naja, vielleicht werde ich meiner Rolle ja auch nur aus meiner Sicht gerecht!



Der Kater hat doch so einen Spruch in seiner Sig, der eigentlich dazu passt


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


>



Ich frage mich gerade, ob Du für Dein Rollenkonstrukt eine ähnlich plauschbare Lösung, wie Carsten im letzten Winterpokal gefunden hast!


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Kater hat doch so einen Spruch in seiner Sig, der eigentlich dazu passt



Stimmt!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob Du für Dein Rollenkonstrukt eine ähnlich plauschbare Lösung, wie Carsten im letzten Winterpokal gefunden hast!



no...........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, ob Du für Dein Rollenkonstrukt eine ähnlich plauschbare Lösung, wie Carsten im letzten Winterpokal gefunden hast!



Vllt. ist es ja auch ein Rollenspiel und RH sitzt gerade in Damenkleidern auf der Rolle


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. ist es ja auch ein Rollenspiel und RH sitzt gerade in Damenkleidern auf der Rolle


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. ist es ja auch ein Rollenspiel und RH sitzt gerade in Damenkleidern auf der Rolle



im damensitz.............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. ist es ja auch ein Rollenspiel und RH sitzt gerade in Damenkleidern auf der Rolle



... und er hat sich bestimmt vorher die Beine nicht rasiert - Igitt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und er hat sich bestimmt vorher die Beine nicht rasiert - Igitt!



darfst das nächste mal fühlen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

So Chappi-Time...

...

Mahlzeit


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Chappi-Time...



nix da. heia-time ! gn8 !


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. ist es ja auch ein Rollenspiel und RH sitzt gerade in Damenkleidern auf der Rolle



@RH: bitte, bitte ein Bild!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @RH: bitte, bitte ein Bild!!!



vorsicht....sei vorsichtich............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

R*lps


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

*kopfschuettel* Diese Staufen-Barbaren...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *kopfschuettel* Diese Staufen-Barbaren...


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *kopfschuettel* Diese Staufen-Barbaren...



fischbacher halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (26. September 2007)

DER BAUM IS WEG, DER BAUM IS WEG !!!
JETZT GEHT DER TAIL WIEDER FAHRN, WIEDER FAHRN  
OLÈ SUPER SÄGE, SUPER SÄGE

vorher 









nachher






iss halt nur mit der handycam gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> fischbacher halt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> DER BAUM IS WEG, DER BAUM IS WEG !!!
> JETZT GEHT DER TAIL WIEDER FAHRN, WIEDER FAHRN
> OLÈ SUPER SÄGE, SUPER SÄGE



Endg**l!


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> DER BAUM IS WEG, DER BAUM IS WEG !!!
> JETZT GEHT DER TAIL WIEDER FAHRN, WIEDER FAHRN
> OLÈ SUPER SÄGE, SUPER SÄGE
> 
> ...



 bekommst ein Extra-Stück Käsekuchen! 

Edit: By the way: oben am Sandplacken...


----------



## Alberto68 (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bekommst ein Extra-Stück Käsekuchen!



Käsekuchen 
  wann WO von wem??

EDIT: das gibt ein eigentor für dich dann fahr ich noch schneller den berg hoch


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

@alberto : welcher baum auf welchem trail war das ?

falls du noch lust hast : staufen-gipfel-trail, trail runter zum gimbi

süßen wuffi hast du da   der würde meiner  und mir auch gefallen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> falls du noch lust hast : staufen-gipfel-trail, *trail runter zum gimbi*



Bingo, der war's


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bingo, der war's



nee, echt jetzt  sieht so anders aus auf dem foto ...

*super*


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

In der Schweiz wird's Winter

http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/am-montag-wars-noch-so-schoen--72246

http://www.sf.tv/sfmeteo/wwn.php?id=200709261032

zumindest in der Höhe. Und ich wollte noch wandern gehen


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Käsekuchen
> wann WO von wem??
> 
> EDIT: das gibt ein eigentor für dich dann fahr ich noch schneller den berg hoch



Den gibt`s während des Schraubens.  

Nein, nein, auch vorher/nachher, aber keinesfalls vor dem Biken! 

Ach ja, von mir! - Willst Du immer noch??


----------



## Alberto68 (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @alberto : welcher baum auf welchem trail war das ?
> 
> falls du noch lust hast : staufen-gipfel-trail, trail runter zum gimbi
> 
> süßen wuffi hast du da   der würde meiner  und mir auch gefallen ...



den süßen gibts aber leider nur einmal  

genau der super trail vorallem einer zum hochfahren


----------



## Alberto68 (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Den gibt`s während des Schraubens.
> 
> Nein, nein, auch vorher/nachher, aber keinesfalls vor dem Biken!
> 
> Ach ja, von mir! - Willst Du immer noch??




du kannst backen ? 


BACK noch einer einen kuchen ??  sicher ist sicher


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> genau der super trail vorallem einer zum hochfahren



meinste etwa, ich wär den runner gefahrn


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

den trail könnt ihr ja jetzt schön zum warmfahren ab der gundel einbauen  
ich hör jetzt schon einige fluchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> meinste etwa, ich wär den runner gefahrn



Uuuaaahhhh,... ich hab' Feuer gemacht *trommelaufdiebrust*


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Uuuaaahhhh,... ich hab' Feuer gemacht *trommelaufdiebrust*



Wiiieee, die Fischbacher laufen vor Feuer doch noch weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wiiieee, die Fischbacher laufen vor Feuer doch noch weg!



  Ich mach Dir Feuer unterm Hintern


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mach Dir Feuer unterm Hintern


 
Dann wirds auch lauschig warm


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mach Dir Feuer unterm Hintern



 Uffz, laß ma: der ist vom dauernden Fahren eigentlich heiß genug!


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann wirds auch lauschig warm



Dann können wir es wirklich sein lassen: Mir ist ganz und gar nicht kalt!


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann können wir es wirklich sein lassen: Mir ist ganz und gar nicht kalt!



das klang heute morgen irgendwie noch anners


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

eben


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das klang heute morgen irgendwie noch anners





mzaskar schrieb:


> eben





Gar nicht wahr!

Heute Morgen wollte ich nur wissen, was ich so anziehen sollte. Mir war nicht kalt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gar nicht wahr!
> 
> Heute Morgen wollte ich nur wissen, was ich so anziehen sollte. Mir war nicht kalt!



Zu spät: Der heutige Weichei-Award ging bereits an Dich  

Apropos Awards: http://www.darwinawards.com


----------



## arkonis (26. September 2007)

mein Akku wurde umgetauscht  toller Service von Sigma, immerhin ist der Kauf auch schon über ein Jahr her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2007)

HI leute..
hat schon einer von euch Feierabend??
oder anners... hat jemand lust mit mir ne runde zu drehn..?


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> HI leute..
> hat schon einer von euch Feierabend??
> oder anners... hat jemand lust mit mir ne runde zu drehn..?



Gude iggi,

ne, leider noch keinen Feierabend. Außerdem noch platt von gestern...


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gude iggi,
> 
> ne, leider noch keinen Feierabend. Außerdem noch platt von gestern...


 
Platt .... da empfehle ich den SKS Rennkompressor


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2007)

werd ich wohl mal wieder allein fahrn müssen


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2007)

ok ich mach mich mal auf die Reifen...
tschööö


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. September 2007)

ei gude wie!

und schon wieder weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

um die Uhrzeit bin ich der einzig registrierte Benutzer...  Wo seid ihr alle???


----------



## Maggo (26. September 2007)

ich hock hier rum, machj aber jetzt auch die biege.............ich hab ein rendez vous............


----------



## Maggo (26. September 2007)

mit nem tier!!!!


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit nem tier!!!!



 So do mier, so ich Dir, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Maggo (26. September 2007)

de lugga kam neulich vorbei unn hats meiner fraa in die hand gedrückt.


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de lugga kam neulich vorbei unn hats meiner fraa in die hand gedrückt.



Wie, doch nicht aus seiner Zucht???


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> um die Uhrzeit bin ich der einzig registrierte Benutzer...  Wo seid ihr alle???


 
hier


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2007)

es is ar*** kalt draußen 
un wenn man dann noch durchn bach fährt un dann mit einem fuß drin steht, ists an dem fuß noch kälter
generll is alles nass  
das is soo ein ein trostloses wetter...
da macht alleinfahrn noch weniger spaß  

Ich muss jetzt erst mal raus bike schrubben...
das sieht aus....  oh man oh man


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> es is ar*** kalt draußen
> un wenn man dann noch durchn bach fährt un dann mit einem fuß drin steht, ists an dem fuß noch kälter
> generll is alles nass
> das is soo ein ein trostloses wetter...
> ...


Ich hab mich heute mal mit etwas joggen begnügt, das erste mal dieses Jahr, naja nass wurde ich auch, aber an den Schuhen ist nicht soviel zu schrubben


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hier



Ah, da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

für die Bikeverrückten .... 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4087249#post4087249

Post Nr.: 29 

*Träum*

hab selbst noch zwei in der Ecke stehen, glaube ich weiss was ich an den langen Winterabenden tue


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heute mal mit etwas joggen begnügt, das erste mal dieses Jahr, naja nass wurde ich auch, aber an den Schuhen ist nicht soviel zu schrubben



war gestern auch mal joggen ...
ganze 5 km
heut tun mir die oberschenkel weh....


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war gestern auch mal joggen ...
> ganze 5 km
> heut tun mir die oberschenkel weh....


Ich kanns dir Morgen sagen


----------



## MichaelFFM (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> um die Uhrzeit bin ich der einzig registrierte Benutzer...  Wo seid ihr alle???



Ich bin auch noch auf der Sch**** Arbeit und muss Dokumente fertigstellen fürn Kunden wo am Freitag Abgabe ist  :kotz: somit werde ich heute und morgen nicht fahren können  

Aber ich hoffe nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ich hoffe nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei



 

Ich hocke auch noch im Büro, setze aber so langsam die Segel.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. September 2007)

Er ist da! Er ist da! Er ist da! 






Bilder im Laufe der nächsten Stunden und Tage.


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Er ist da! Er ist da! Er ist da!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Maggo (26. September 2007)

@kater: zammschrauben fotografieren posten fahren............. viel spaß damit.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> für die Bikeverrückten ....
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4087249#post4087249
> 
> Post Nr.: 29
> ...




Leut gibts....


Bin übrigens morgen auch in Stugad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Er ist da! Er ist da! Er ist da!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Foto maache


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2007)

moin
so fertig mit der putzerei 
nur eins hab ich immer noch nicht fertig gebracht  
ich hab eben wie en bekloppter an meiner truvativ stylo rumgeochst un hab sie auf gedei un verderb NICHT rausbekommen....
wollte die ausbauen un fürn winter meine alte verranzte LX wieder einbauen.... aber NEIN die stylo will ja nich raus.... mach ich da was falsch

wäre dann mal für ne halbe stunde essen un Tv gucken bis glei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> um die Uhrzeit bin ich der einzig registrierte Benutzer...  Wo seid ihr alle???



Ich war Biken


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. September 2007)

So, die ersten Bilder: 



So kam er an. 1583 g inkl. Steuersatz. Also etwa 1480 g einzeln. Hatte ich so erwartet und bin ich sehr zufrieden mit. Das Gesamtbike-Gewicht fällt damit rechnerisch auf 10,18 kg.



Stand jetzt. Morgen wird das Tretlagergehäuse plan gefräst und der Gabelkonus aufgeschlagen und dann gehts weiter.

*Frage ans Fachpublikum:* Es kommt noch ´ne bekanntlich silberne XT-Kurbel dran und die Hörnchen und die Standrohre von der Corsa sind silbern. Sonst sind aber alle Teile schwarz (bzw. halt weiße Gabel und Sattel). Sehen da die silbernen Nokons besser dran aus oder sollten schwarze Züge (Nokon, Gore, etc.) ran?


----------



## fUEL (26. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Leut gibts....
> 
> 
> Bin übrigens morgen auch in Stugad


 

Man muss ja seine Ziele immer neu definieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So, die ersten Bilder:



Schöner Rahmen 



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Morgen wird das Tretlagergehäuse plan gefräst und der Gabelkonus aufgeschlagen ...



Hättest Du mir Bescheid gesagt, hätten wir das heute abend noch erledigen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (26. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So, die ersten Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Für mein Gefühl schwarze Züge Gore sollten ne Überlegung wert sein, die kommen an mein Element morgen auch dran.

Schöner Rahmen, passend zur Racingteambekleidung  ( der gelbe Smiley wär noch schön am Sitzrohr, damit die Frustierten nach dem Überholtwordensein wieder fröhlich werden.........


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2007)

joa schöner rahmen....
dem würde die truvativ stylo auch stehn 

ich weiß aber immer noch net wie ich die kurbel raus bekomme....


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...
> *Frage ans Fachpublikum:* Es kommt noch ´ne bekanntlich silberne XT-Kurbel dran und die Hörnchen und die Standrohre von der Corsa sind silbern. Sonst sind aber alle Teile schwarz (bzw. halt weiße Gabel und Sattel). Sehen da die silbernen Nokons besser dran aus oder sollten schwarze Züge (Nokon, Gore, etc.) ran?



Sieht toll aus! 

Ich würde wohl schwarze Züge wählen. Mir würden silberne Züge in der Nähe der weißen Gabel nicht gefallen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Morgen wird das Tretlagergehäuse plan gefräst und der Gabelkonus aufgeschlagen und dann gehts weiter.



Ach und vergiss' die kleine 3mm Bohrung von unten ins Tretlagergehäuse nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2007)

so....
ich geh mal duschen

, zähne putzen

 un dann vllt mal wieder en film gucken

.... so zum einschlafen


----------



## Lucafabian (26. September 2007)

@Kater: Schickes Teil  XXX


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hättest Du mir Bescheid gesagt, hätten wir das heute abend noch erledigen können


Da hätte mich meine Frau gekillt, wenn ich heute abend noch mal aus dem Haus gewollt hätte. Man muß mit so neuem Spielzeug immer Vorsichtig sein, damit keine Eifersucht entsteht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Man muß mit so neuem Spielzeug immer Vorsichtig sein, damit keine Eifersucht entsteht.



Hättest Ihr eben auch ein Spielzeug schenken müssen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. September 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ kater: seehr schickes neues Spielzeug 

@ bikerider: wieso hast du den Bach heut net gepackt?  
wegen der Stylo kommst halt mal vorbei, ist eigentlich genauso reingeschoben wie die LX auch  ja ich hab mich wieder beruhigt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hättest Ihr eben auch ein Spielzeug schenken müssen


Sie bekommt die Tage ein groooßes Paket von EMP.  Hat sie allerdings selbt bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

schee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sie bekommt die Tage ein groooßes Paket von EMP.  Hat sie allerdings selbt bezahlt.



Schlechtes Timing, das Paket hätte heute kommen müssen


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sie bekommt die Tage ein groooßes Paket von EMP.



wasn das für ne bike-firma


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus!
> 
> Ich würde wohl schwarze Züge wählen. Mir würden silberne Züge in der Nähe der weißen Gabel nicht gefallen.



also ich hätt schon mal den rahmen in melonengelb genommen. klarer fall. dann wäre die wahl der züge natürlich auf schwarz gefallen  

gibts die züge auch in gelb ? würd ja auch passen ... wenn die gabel net weiß wär ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich hätt schon mal den rahmen in melonengelb genommen.



Is' klar Atze, hätteste nicht extra posten müssen


----------



## Lucafabian (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich hätt schon mal den rahmen in melonengelb genommen. klarer fall. dann wäre die wahl der züge natürlich auf schwarz gefallen
> 
> gibts die züge auch in gelb ? würd ja auch passen ... wenn die gabel net weiß wär ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. September 2007)

Ich würde auch schwarze Züge nehmen.


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Is' klar Atze, hätteste nicht extra posten müssen



ja neee, is klar  

ich muß doch aber postings sammeln, sonst überholst du mich bald


----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

@ kater
schicker Rahmen, aufjedenfall schwarze Züge sonst wirds zu bunt


----------



## Lucafabian (26. September 2007)

bin auch für schwarz 

GN8


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

Gn8 @ all muss noch packen


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gn8 @ all muss noch packen



wie, was wo, doch Urlaub?


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie, was wo, doch Urlaub?



nee Hochzeit in STR ...... übers WE


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nee Hochzeit in STR ...... übers WE



Na dann, viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. September 2007)

@el gato : wer schläft heut nacht neben dir ? er oder sie   

am popo : gn8 @ all


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @el gato : wer schläft heut nacht neben dir ? er oder sie
> 
> am popo : gn8 @ all



wahrscheinlich schiebt er es heimlichn unter`s Bett und hält es heute Nacht fest!   

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2007)

GN8 @All - Schluss für Heute


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @el gato : wer schläft heut nacht neben dir ? er oder sie
> 
> am popo : gn8 @ all



HmmmmHmmmm Hmmmmm
schon eine etwas seltsame Nachricht ..... könnte vom BND sein ...... etwas verwerfliches (ich werde schon ganz rot im Gesicht) oder etwas ganz normales 








Ich geh dann mal


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @el gato : wer schläft heut nacht neben dir ? er oder sie


Sie natürlich.  
Übrigens: EMP








@mzaskar: 
ER = der Rahmen
SIE = die Frau 


Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen zur Zugfarbe. Es sind aber jetzt trotz dem eindeutigen Plauscher-Rat schwarz doch silberne Nokons dran gekommen.   Die hab ich halt noch und nach dem Bikekauf ist das Konto jetzt natürlich ziemlich leer und morgen muß noch ein neues Innenlager angeschafft werden. Vielleicht rüste ich irgendwann mal auf schwarz um, aber momentan gefällt mir das Silber auch sehr gut. Morgen wird sich zeigen, wie der Gesamteindruck ausfällt.


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

Uff, was war denn hier heute los?
Da lässt man Euch einmal ohne Aufsicht und kommt nicht mehr hinter her.

Nachdem ich jetzt Taxi gespielt habe und morgen früh die Hälfte auch wieder einsammeln darf, darf ich jetzt noch ein paar Videos vom Kart fahren D ) umkopieren, damit die Herren und Damen morgen nicht mosern. 

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

mal ein "moin" in die noch trostlose runde  

@kater : die züge, die du am sonntag noch am bayern-bike hattest ? die sehen doch grundsätzlich sehr edel aus  

wenn dir der gesamteindruck nicht gefällt, nehm ichs. allein schon wegen den knapp 10 kg endgewicht  

@ratte : gibts auch bilder von dir im kart ? wahrscheinlich fährst du da auch alle in grund und boden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Moin zurück


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

moin kater, gut geschlafen ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kater : die züge, die du am sonntag noch am bayern-bike hattest ? die sehen doch grundsätzlich sehr edel aus


Genau die. Funktionieren ja auch prima und bei der notwendigen Zugführung an dem Bike (Züge laufen vom Lenker nicht nicht über Kreuz zum Anschlag, sondern gehen direkt ab) sind Nokons schon sehr von Vorteil.
Eininge von den Perlen sind aber schon ganz schön oxidiert und das sah bei näherem Hinsehen nicht mehr ganz so gut aus. Allerdings hab ich zum Glück genügend von den Teilen und hab für das neue Bike mal die oxidierten Teile aussortieren können.



wissefux schrieb:


> wenn dir der gesamteindruck nicht gefällt, nehm ichs. allein schon wegen den knapp 10 kg endgewicht


Nix da! Meins!   Man könnte deinem Rädchen ja auch mal ein wenig Gewichtstuning gönnen. Man könnte mit Putzen anfangen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Man könnte deinem Rädchen ja auch mal ein wenig Gewichtstuning gönnen. Man könnte mit Putzen anfangen!



nix da. das ist alles nur tarnung


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin kater, gut geschlafen ?


Moin auch! Gut, aber kurz. Um 10 fahr ich mal nach Kriftel und besorg mir ein neues Innenlager nebst notwenigen Spezialwerkzeug-Arbeiten. 

Das Wetter für die Jungfernfahrt heute abend hatte ich mir aber anders vorgestellt.   Allein der Gedanke daran, das hübsch aubere Rädchen gleich zu Anfang richtig einzusauen tut ja weh.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix da. das ist alles nur tarnung


Damit man das gelbe Spezial-Carbon nicht sieht, welches über das wahre Gewicht hinwegtaüscht? Und die Kaffemühle da hinten drin ist doch sicher ein Motor! Hab nie geglaubt, daß man damit schalten könnte.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Damit man das gelbe Spezial-Carbon nicht sieht, welches über das wahre Gewicht hinwegtaüscht? Und die Kaffemühle da hinten drin ist doch sicher ein Motor! Hab nie geglaubt, daß man damit schalten könnte.



mußt du das jetzt hier in aller öffentlichkeit schreiben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mußt du das jetzt hier in aller öffentlichkeit schreiben


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das Wetter für die Jungfernfahrt heute abend hatte ich mir aber anders vorgestellt.



Tja, war aber mit Ansage 

Ging mir mit meinem Argon RoCC damals aber genauso - do you remember?


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das Wetter für die Jungfernfahrt heute abend hatte ich mir aber anders vorgestellt.   Allein der Gedanke daran, das hübsch aubere Rädchen gleich zu Anfang richtig einzusauen tut ja weh.



keiner zwingt dich  
warte doch einfach auf den nächsten sonnigen tag. dann können wir dich noch weiter quälen und du erhältst dir das gefühl der vorfreude noch ne weile


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... warte doch einfach auf den nächsten sonnigen tag. ...



Was dann gemäß der momentanen Wettervorhersage frühestens Sonntag wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

... und der Schlammfaktor wird am Sonntag wahrscheinlich immer noch Mittel sein


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

Morgen zusammen.



wissefux schrieb:


> @ratte : gibts auch bilder von dir im kart ? wahrscheinlich fährst du da auch alle in grund und boden


Nö und nö. 
Ich hab ne ganze Weile gebraucht, mit dem Ding warm zu werden. Das Driften um die Kurven macht wirklich Spaß , kostet aber verdammt Zeit und unsere Außendienstler verbringen nun mal ein wenig mehr Zeit hinterm Steuer, das hat man gemerkt.

So, das Taxiunternehmen muss auch wieder los und die Kollegen einsammeln.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und der Schlammfaktor wird am Sonntag wahrscheinlich immer noch Mittel sein



ach, er putzt doch wirklich gerne, der kater  
dabei kann er dann den neuen rahmen nochmal an allen punkten streicheln und liebkosen


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> So, das Taxiunternehmen muss auch wieder los und die Kollegen einsammeln.



neuer nebenjob


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach, er putzt doch wirklich gerne, der kater
> dabei kann er dann den neuen rahmen nochmal an allen punkten streicheln und liebkosen


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Nö und nö.



schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> neuer nebenjob



Bei den Gehältern heutzutage brauchen immer mehr Leute einen Zweitjob


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei den Gehältern heutzutage brauchen immer mehr Leute einen Zweitjob



schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade



Ja, wirklich sehr schade, aber wahrscheinlich ein typischer Fall von "Frau am Steuer" *duckundwech*


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

moin maggo, gerdo, stepho


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich sehr schade, aber wahrscheinlich ein typischer Fall von "Frau am Steuer" *duckundwech*



wenn de glück hast, wird bis heut abend soviel gepostet, dass das untergeht und überlesen wird


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> neuer nebenjob



 Nachts?!


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade



Glaubst Du das?


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Oh, entschuldigung:

Guten Morgen der Rasselbande!

Wie sieht es denn an der Wetterfront aus?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn de glück hast, wird bis heut abend soviel gepostet, dass das untergeht und überlesen wird



Hoffentlich geht es nicht unter, denn ich habe schon 5 Cyber Euro in die virtuelle Chauvi-Kasse geworfen


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Glaubst Du das?



auf welches "schade" bezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn an der Wetterfront aus?



nass, feucht, glitschig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn an der Wetterfront aus?



Auf die Wettervorhersage ist inzwischen ziemlich gut Verlass: Es regnet 

Deshalb habe ich heute morgen auch den Bolzmann bewegt


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Wie soll denn  am Freitag das Wetter werden? Überlege frei zu nehmen. Aber eigentlich für die Wohnung und wenn es regnet käme ich wenigstens auch nicht in Versuchung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nachts?!



Genau, da gibt es für Frauen doch lukrativere Jobs als Taxifahren, oder?


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich sehr schade, aber wahrscheinlich ein typischer Fall von "Frau am Steuer" *duckundwech*


*hüstel*
Gestern habens alle überlebt.
Und ich habe ich um die Rückfahrt gerissen, weil der ursprüngliche Fahrer unbedingt mit Navi fahren wollte, dass uns promt auf die Autobahn und dann noch auf in die falsche Richtung fühte und er wollte nicht auf seine Mitfahrer hören umzudrehen, sondern ist stur dem Navi bis zum Ende gefolgt. War eigentlich nur eine Strecke von vielleicht zwei Kilometern ohne BAB und so wurden es 20 mehr. 

Ups, zu spät dran.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich heute morgen auch den Bolzmann bewegt



dito. wobei meiner sicher nicht so bolzt wie deiner


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nass, feucht, glitschig



Merde, ich hätte erst mal meine Frage nachlesen sollen, bevor ich Deinen g**len Kommemntar ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> *hüstel*



Siehste Fux ist der aufmerksamen Ratte nicht entgangen


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auf welches "schade" bezogen



na, dass es keine rattigen Kartbilder gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> *hüstel*
> Gestern habens alle überlebt.
> Und ich habe ich um die Rückfahrt gerissen, weil der ursprüngliche Fahrer unbedingt mit Navi fahren wollte, dass uns promt auf die Autobahn und dann noch auf in die falsche Richtung fühte und er wollte nicht auf seine Mitfahrer hören umzudrehen, sondern ist stur dem Navi bis zum Ende gefolgt. War eigentlich nur eine Strecke von vielleicht zwei Kilometern ohne BAB und so wurden es 20 mehr.
> 
> Ups, zu spät dran.



wer is nun gefahren, das navi oder du   war das mit den 20 km jetzt nur ein virtueller test oder realität


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> na, dass es keine rattigen Kartbilder gibt.



Du meinst keine "rattenscharfen Kartbilder", oder?


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ups, zu spät dran.



mach, dass de herkommst


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Ups, zu spät dran.



Tja, typische frauliche Neugier...


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tja, typische frauliche Neugier...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tja, typische frauliche Neugier...



Tja, eine Eigenschaft, mit der man sie in die Rattenfalle lockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Deshalb habe ich heute morgen auch den Bolzmann bewegt





wissefux schrieb:


> dito. wobei meiner sicher nicht so bolzt wie deiner



Na toll...


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Siehste Fux ist der aufmerksamen Ratte nicht entgangen



den ghost-modus und die neugier sollte man nie unterschätzen


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na toll...



auch dich zwingt keiner, heute auto zu fahren   geh doch ruhig radfahren


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Siehste Fux ist der aufmerksamen Ratte nicht entgangen



Versuchst wohl wieder Punkte zurück zu gewinnen?!


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Versuchst wohl wieder Punkte zurück zu gewinnen?!



die er sich hiermit sofort wieder verspielt hat  



wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, eine Eigenschaft, mit der man sie in die Rattenfalle lockt


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch dich zwingt keiner, heute auto zu fahren   geh doch ruhig radfahren



Wobei mir mal wieder mein "sag mal stopp"-Beitrag von letztens einfällt. Den hattet ihr eh noch nicht verstanden...


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, eine Eigenschaft, mit der man sie in die Rattenfalle lockt



Vielleicht sollten wir mal, jetzt, wo sie endlich ihren Pflichten nachkommt, eine Strategie für die Beweisführung ausarbeiten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die er sich hiermit sofort wieder verspielt hat



Tja, ist der Ruf erst ruiniert...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wobei mir mal wieder mein "sag mal stopp"-Beitrag von letztens einfällt. Den hattet ihr eh noch nicht verstanden...



Stop!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stop!



Tschuldigung, ich glaube das heisst ja jetzt verbindlich

Stopp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. September 2007)

ups, ihr schon wieder!ihr wart doch gestern erst hier!!!!!

verfolgt ihr mich etwa???

die leute in der anstalt sind auch schon wieder dieselben.............


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ups, ihr schon wieder!ihr wart doch gestern erst hier!!!!!
> 
> verfolgt ihr mich etwa???
> 
> die leute in der anstalt sind auch schon wieder dieselben.............



 hab doch gewusst, dass heute was nicht stimmt


----------



## Maggo (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab doch gewusst, dass heute was nicht stimmt



bestimmt ein fehler in der matrix.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bestimmt ein fehler in der matrix.



Ist auch meine Theorie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist auch meine Theorie



Oder eine Verwerfung im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

morgen ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





was ein scheisswetter ich koennte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> morgen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allen Dingen, wenn man Urlaub hat


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> keiner zwingt dich
> warte doch einfach auf den nächsten sonnigen tag. dann können wir dich noch weiter quälen und du erhältst dir das gefühl der vorfreude noch ne weile


Sieht fast so aus.   Spätestens am Samstag bei GC ist dann aber Fahren angesagt. Egal bei welchem Wetter! Und Sonntag werden wir ja auch schön fahren. Der Uphill hinter Niedernhausen wird dir gefallen!


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen, wenn man Urlaub hat



na das es heute soooo toll wird war ja mit ansage, hab schon meinen tag so geplant...das ich nur zum gassi raus muss

aber es wird ja auch kalt gestern abend hat mein auto das erste mal schon "Glatteisgefahr" gemeldet  waren 3Grad  BRRRR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2007)

Helau und Alaf liebe Närrinnen und Narren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Helau und Alaf liebe Närrinnen und Narren



Hab' ich so lange geschlafen? Ist's schon Mitte November?


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Helau und Alaf liebe Närrinnen und Narren



der herrgott hat einen großen tiergarten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der herrgott hat einen großen tiergarten



Wer ist denn Herr Gott?


----------



## Maggo (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Herr Gott?



ich.


----------



## Maggo (27. September 2007)

mein name ist marco gott.

kurz: margott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. September 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen 
Hat Spaß gemacht, die letzten Seiten zu lesen..........


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Brrrrr, war das feucht. Das Schlimmste ist aber eigentlich nur die Überwindung und die ersten paar Meter! Irgendwann gewöhnt man sich dann dran. Vor allem bei dem heftigen Rückenwind.  Hoffentlich dreht der noch!


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Brrrrr, war das feucht. Das Schlimmste ist aber eigentlich nur die Überwindung und die ersten paar Meter! Irgendwann gewöhnt man sich dann dran. Vor allem bei dem heftigen Rückenwind.  Hoffentlich dreht der noch!



reeeschbeggd, alder


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> reeeschbeggd, alder



Ab und an muß ich meinem inneren Schweinehund einfach zeigen, wer der Herr im Hause ist!!  Ist übrigens recht einfach bei fehlenden Alternativen.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ab und an muß ich meinem inneren Schweinehund einfach zeigen, wer der Herr im Hause ist!!  Ist übrigens recht einfach bei fehlenden Alternativen.



ach, du habe gar kein audo  

was ist mit öpn


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

So! Zurück aus Kriftel. Jetzt kann endmontiert werden!


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So! Zurück aus Kriftel. Jetzt kann endmontiert werden!



mach aber noch ein paar bilder, bevor es dann auf probefahrt geht


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

OLÈ wieder im Trockenen,

Die Trails im Wald schwimmen so langsam weg oder weden zu kleinen Bächen....
Mit den richtigen Klamotten ist es eigentlich schön im Wald vor allem hat man seine Ruhe... keine Walker keine Biker keine schlecht erzogenen Hunde, und der Wind ist schon imposant, wenn der ganze Wald,  bei einer Böhe in Bewegung kommt.


----------



## habkeinnick (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Der Uphill hinter Niedernhausen wird dir gefallen!



  - alleine das wort uphill 

gude plauscher...schön herbstig draußen...die ganze zeit hatte ich keine lust zu biken, nun will mein bike auch nicht mehr raus  ENDLICH nicht mehr allein....


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> - alleine das wort uphill


für mich hat es v.a. zwischen den Beiden eine besondere Bedeutung! 


habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher...schön herbstig draußen...die ganze zeit hatte ich keine lust zu biken, nun will mein bike auch nicht mehr raus  ENDLICH nicht mehr allein....


Mein Bike und ich sind keine Pussies!  Uns hat es Spaß gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. September 2007)

ich werde den herbst auch genießen, ich freu mich schon auf den geruch und das klima im wald.


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach, du habe gar kein audo
> 
> was ist mit öpn



öpnv ist ganz übel! V.a., wenn man nicht nach Frankfurt will. Ich müßte mit dem Rad nach Hattersheim, dort in die S1 und von Kastel, oder Biebrich wieder weiter mit dem Rad. Das würde wahrscheinlich länger dauern, als direkt komplett mit dem Rad und naß würde ich wohl auch werden. Ganz abgesehen von den zusätzlichen Kosten...


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2007)

Nun ist es amtlich ..... Sport fördert die Genesung 

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,507829,00.html

Wissen wir duch den Wald Radler doch schon lange.


----------



## habkeinnick (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Bike und ich sind keine Pussies!  Uns hat es Spaß gemacht...



och mein bike mag es schon feucht von unten, aber von oben ist doof...das mag ich aber zum glück auch nicht so, deswegen mag mich mein bike auch so


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nun ist es amtlich ..... Sport fördert die Genesung
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,507829,00.html
> 
> Wissen wir duch den Wald Radler doch schon lange.



aha:

"...
Potenzmittel kann man getrost durch moderate Bewegung ersetzen.

Eine Langzeituntersuchung an mehr als 1000 Testpersonen hat ergeben: Das einzige Verhalten, das impotenten Männern aufhilft, ist regelmäßige körperliche Aktivität.
...'


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och mein bike mag es schon feucht von unten, aber von oben ist doof...das mag ich aber zum glück auch nicht so, deswegen mag mich mein bike auch so



 

wenn ich ehrlich bin, mögen mein Bike und ich beides nicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mach aber noch ein paar bilder, bevor es dann auf probefahrt geht



Aber bitte nicht zu viele Bilder, sonst sieht das hier noch aus, wie die Seiten des Kataloges eines Bike-Versenders


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude plauscher...



Mahlzeit khn


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

Noch ein paar Kleinteile besorgen, Bremse und Schaltung justieren und dann ist´s fertig!  Gewicht nach Gabeltuning (Handregler statt klobigem Remote) und akuratem Wiegen heute morgen genau 10,1 kg.   Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wo ich 200 g für die magisch 9 vorn auftreibe.  Wär ja eigentlich ganz einfach mit anderen Reifen, Hörnchen runter, usw., aber so wichtig ist die Zahl dann ja doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Kleinteile besorgen, Bremse und Schaltung justieren und dann ist´s fertig!  Gewicht nach Gabeltuning (Handregler statt klobigem Remote) und akuratem Wiegen heute morgen genau 10,1 kg.   Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wo ich 200 g für die magisch 9 vorn auftreibe.  Wär ja eigentlich ganz einfach mit anderen Reifen, Hörnchen runter, usw., aber so wichtig ist die Zahl dann ja doch nicht.



Whow, das ging aber schnell!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Wär ja eigentlich ganz einfach mit anderen Reifen, Hörnchen runter, usw., aber so wichtig ist die Zahl dann ja doch nicht.



 Genau - Andere haben Rettungsringe um die Hüften, ich hab' dafür lieber ein paar Gramm mehr am Bike


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau - Andere haben Rettungsringe um die Hüften, ich hab' dafür lieber ein paar Gramm mehr am Bike



Die halten einen aber nicht so warm und liefern einem keine Energie.


----------



## Maggo (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Kleinteile besorgen, Bremse und Schaltung justieren und dann ist´s fertig!  Gewicht nach Gabeltuning (Handregler statt klobigem Remote) und akuratem Wiegen heute morgen genau 10,1 kg.   Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wo ich 200 g für die magisch 9 vorn auftreibe.  Wär ja eigentlich ganz einfach mit anderen Reifen, Hörnchen runter, usw., aber so wichtig ist die Zahl dann ja doch nicht.



komm heut abend mal vorbei, meine hilti und ich wir haben da schon ne idee!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die halten einen aber nicht so warm und liefern einem keine Energie.



Mir wird immer ganz warm ums Herz, wenn ich an meine Bikes denke und richtig heiss, wenn ich sie reite


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die halten einen aber nicht so warm und liefern einem keine Energie.


 stimmt meine halten noch mehr warm wie nur die hüfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die halten einen aber nicht so warm und liefern einem keine Energie.


 


wahltho schrieb:


> Mir wird immer ganz warm ums Herz, wenn ich an meine Bikes denke und richtig heiss, wenn ich sie reite


 

Its something you can do yourself, but is more fun with a partner.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Its something you can do yourself, *but is more fun with a partner.*



Noch mehr Spass macht's aber mit Zweien


----------



## fUEL (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau - Andere haben Rettungsringe um die Hüften, ich hab' dafür lieber ein paar Gramm mehr am Bike


 

Ich hab auch viele Haare, und die sind warm und schwer


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich hab auch viele Haare, und die sind warm und schwer


 
Vor allem im nassen Herbst


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch mehr Spass macht's aber mit Zweien



Whow, mit was für Erfahrungen Du so aufwartest...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ich hab auch viele Haare, und die sind warm und schwer



Igitt :kotz:


----------



## habkeinnick (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit khn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, mit was für Erfahrungen Du so aufwartest...


----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, mit was für Erfahrungen Du so aufwartest...


 
Das frage ich mich aber auch gerade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Novices don't seem to last very long when riding. 

(aus: Similarities Between Biking and Sex)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Novices don't seem to last very long when riding.
> (aus: Similarities Between Biking and Sex)



Novices?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (27. September 2007)

Losgelöst von der ganzen Diskussion über Bikeklamotten und Alberto (den hardcore Biker), wer fährt denn sonst noch bei dem Wetter "freiwillig" raus???

p.s. bin heut morgen auch zur Arbeit mit Bike gefahren. Regenjacke top, Jeans  flopp! (waren aber nur 10 Min)


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

war alberto heute schon biken


----------



## Everstyle (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> OLÈ wieder im Trockenen,
> 
> Die Trails im Wald schwimmen so langsam weg oder weden zu kleinen Bächen....
> Mit den richtigen Klamotten ist es eigentlich schön im Wald vor allem hat man seine Ruhe... keine Walker keine Biker keine schlecht erzogenen Hunde, und der Wind ist schon imposant, wenn der ganze Wald,  bei einer Böhe in Bewegung kommt.



habs so aufgefasst. Oder doch nicht???


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Everstyle schrieb:


> habs so aufgefasst. Oder doch nicht???



er war mit seinem wuffi gassi, aber net biken ...
wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> war alberto heute schon biken



Nein, er war nur mit seinem Bello Gassi - hatte er heute morgen bereits angekündigt 

Biken fällt bei mir heute auch aus - Ruhetag


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

das is doch nicht merh schön


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, er war nur mit seinem Hund Gassi



sag ich doch


----------



## Everstyle (27. September 2007)

Ok, Gassi gehen kann man ja nicht wirklich biken nennen....hihi.

Also, färht denn einer von euch so freiwillig bei dem sch.... Wetter los???


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Losgelöst von der ganzen Diskussion über Bikeklamotten und Alberto (den hardcore Biker), wer fährt denn sonst noch bei dem Wetter "freiwillig" raus???
> 
> p.s. bin heut morgen auch zur Arbeit mit Bike gefahren. Regenjacke top, Jeans  flopp! (waren aber nur 10 Min)



Ich nicht, aber ich hab` halt jeden Tag mindestens knapp 40km...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Also, färht denn einer von euch so freiwillig bei dem sch.... Wetter los???



Nein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sag ich doch



Maul!


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

bin dann mal


----------



## Everstyle (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich nicht, aber ich hab` halt jeden Tag mindestens knapp 40km...



OMG! Respekt! ich werde jetzt nämlich ganz, ganz, ganz klein..... denn meine Kollegen hier finden es auch schon so ganz toll, dass ich (und noch ein weiterer Kollege) jeden morgen hier ins Büro mit dem Rad kommen. Egal bei welchem Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Everstyle schrieb:


> OMG! Respekt! ich werde jetzt nämlich ganz, ganz, ganz klein.....




Hallo wo bist Du: Ich seh' Dich schon gar nicht mehr 



Everstyle schrieb:


> denn meine Kollegen hier finden es auch schon so ganz toll, dass ich (und noch ein weiterer Kollege) jeden morgen hier ins Büro mit dem Rad kommen. Egal bei welchem Wetter.



Bei 10 Minuten eine Strecke 2 km oder was? - Wow


----------



## Everstyle (27. September 2007)

Naja, alles S-Bahn-Surfer und Auto-FFm-Reuterweg-Stausteher hier!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2007)

Wenn's morgens kanns arg p***t nehm ich die Bahn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Naja, alles S-Bahn-Surfer und Auto-FFm-Reuterweg-Stausteher hier!!!



Well, not exactly


----------



## Everstyle (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Well, not exactly



Damit meine ich meine Arbeitskollegen hier, nicht Euch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Damit meine ich meine Arbeitskollegen hier, nicht Euch!



 Ahh - roger that


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau - Andere haben Rettungsringe um die Hüften, ich hab' dafür lieber ein paar Gramm mehr am Bike


Ich mag beides nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich mag beides nicht.



Ich mag Rettungsringe und viele Haare nicht


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich mag beides nicht.



und, fertig  ergebnisse jetzt bitte in form von bildern


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mag Rettungsringe und viele Haare nicht



"muß" deine frau deshalb die haare kurz tragen


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

ich mag perückenschafe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und, fertig  ergebnisse jetzt bitte in form von bildern



Aber bitte moderat: Spam hier nicht das Forum voll 
Wie meinte Maggo letztens: Das muss ausgerechnet ein Plauscher sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> "muß" deine frau deshalb die haare kurz tragen



Wo jetzt?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und, fertig  ergebnisse jetzt bitte in form von bildern


Noch nicht fertig. Hab zwar die Teile jetzt alle dran, aber jetzt kommt noch die Einstellerei und nachher muß ich meinen Schatz noch zum Zahnarzt bringen. Daher kann sich die Fertigstellung ggf. bis heute abend verzögern.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo jetzt?



nach der antwort geh ich mal von "überall" aus


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... nachher muß ich meinen Schatz noch zum Zahnarzt bringen. Daher kann sich die Fertigstellung ggf. bis heute abend verzögern.



wie, jetzt schon zahnausfall  ritzel oder kettenblatt


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Noch nicht fertig. Hab zwar die Teile jetzt alle dran, aber jetzt kommt noch die Einstellerei und nachher muß ich meinen Schatz noch zum Zahnarzt bringen. Daher kann sich die Fertigstellung ggf. bis heute abend verzögern.



nach anfänglichem D-Zug-Tempo, wird es nun doch noch mal spannend...  (will Bilder sehn; will silberne Züge bei weißer Gabel sehen...)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie, jetzt schon zahnausfall  ritzel oder kettenblatt





Obwohl man über Zahnarztbesuche eigentlich keine Witze macht


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Obwohl man über Zahnarztbesuche eigentlich keine Witze macht



   
Wieso?


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Obwohl man über Zahnarztbesuche eigentlich keine Witze macht



sowas liebe ich 
besonders wenn man  die zwei wichtigsten Worte vergisst...  
,, Betäubung bitte,,


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nach der antwort geh ich mal von "überall" aus



Naja, gegen lange Haare auf dem Kopf habe ich überhaupt nichts  

P.S: Das steht meiner Frau aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

Ich blick hier langsam nimmer durch 



Geschi-LK--> Rheinbund und Ende des Heiligen römischen Reiches deutscher Nation...... des is so die richtuige Arbeit bei dem WEtter


----------



## Everstyle (27. September 2007)

Dafür aber ich...endlich

Softwareeinführung im WP-Bereich bei einer Bank-->am WE going live-->heute Abnahmeprotokoll für Teilanwendung geschrieben-->zur Qualitätssicherung weitergeschickt-->was man alles für tolle Worte bei IT Projekten lernen kann...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

Jetzt aber!  
Schärfere Fotos mit hübscherem Hintergrund am Wochenende. 

Gesamtansicht:




Mal von vorn mit der ungewöhnlichen Zugführung:




Mir gefällts! Wem es nicht gefällt, der darf das natürlich auch sagen.   Er sollte mir danach aber sobald nicht mehr zu nahe kommen!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. September 2007)

KATERCHEN.................

TOTSCHICK


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jetzt aber!
> Schärfere Fotos mit hübscherem Hintergrund am Wochenende.
> ...
> Mir gefällts! Wem es nicht gefällt, der darf das natürlich auch sagen.   Er sollte mir danach aber sobald nicht mehr zu nahe kommen!!!



 Die Züge gehen ja tatsächlich.


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jetzt aber!
> Schärfere Fotos mit hübscherem Hintergrund am Wochenende.
> Mal von vorn mit der ungewöhnlichen Zugführung:




net schlecht herr specht 

die zugführung ist doch aber normal bei nokon, hab ich schon immer so, und auch nur mit nokon möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Züge gehen ja tatsächlich.


Sach ich doch! Genügend anderer Silberkram am Bike dran.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

was willstn mit dem hibike aufkleber vortäuschen  

der tt-kettenstrebenschutz passt prima  

und jetzt ab in den matsch damit


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

Nabend.
Was verpasst?

Ich werde mich gleich mal sportlich betätigen und den Weg vom Schreibtisch zur Couch durch einen kleinen Schlenker am Kühlschrank vorbei verlängern.
Aber wenigstens scheint hier relative Einigkeit zu bestehen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jetzt aber!
> Schärfere Fotos mit hübscherem Hintergrund am Wochenende.
> 
> 
> Mir gefällts! Wem es nicht gefällt, der darf das natürlich auch sagen.   Er sollte mir danach aber sobald nicht mehr zu nahe kommen!!!



  edel


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Was verpasst?
> 
> Ich werde mich gleich mal sportlich betätigen und den Weg vom Schreibtisch zur Couch durch einen kleinen Schlenker am Kühlschrank vorbei verlängern.
> Aber wenigstens scheint hier relative Einigkeit zu bestehen.



den weg hab ich 3 mal hinter mir


----------



## Maggo (27. September 2007)

@kater: schickes mopped.


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> den weg hab ich 3 mal hinter mir



Kauf` Dir mal `nen Navi, dann findest Du ihn schon beim ersten mal!


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> den weg hab ich 3 mal hinter mir



seit halb 3 im Dauerlauf


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was willstn mit dem hibike aufkleber vortäuschen


Nix vortäuschen. Die meisten Anbauteile sind von da und ich arbeite da schließlich auch. Daher hat der Aufkleber die Ehre, auf meinem Bike kleben zu dürfen. So herum mußt du das sehen!


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kauf` Dir mal `nen Navi, dann findest Du ihn schon beim ersten mal!


 
So'n Ding kommt mir nicht ins Auto. Einmal kurz Karte gucken und dann nach Orientierungssinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> So'n Ding kommt mir nicht ins Auto. Einmal kurz Karte gucken und dann nach Orientierungssinn.



Da steht immer noch der Beweis aus, dass Du wirklich ein Mann bist!


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

hey sagte ma.... is was fürs wochenende geplant??


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> So'n Ding kommt mir nicht ins Auto. Einmal kurz Karte gucken und dann nach Orientierungssinn.



oh je  
sollte es tatsächlich ein weibliches wesen auf dieser erde geben, welches diese technik beherrscht


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hey sagte ma.... is was fürs wochenende geplant??



Ja klar! Ich bin mitten in der Planung für schönes Wetter....


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nix vortäuschen. Die meisten Anbauteile sind von da und ich arbeite da schließlich auch. Daher hat der Aufkleber die Ehre, auf meinem Bike kleben zu dürfen. So herum mußt du das sehen!



guggst du den smilie  

kannst gerne mal ein paar hibike aufpapper mitbringen, meine sind schon durch und kaum mehr erkennbar ...


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> guggst du den smilie
> 
> kannst gerne mal ein paar hibike aufpapper mitbringen, meine sind schon durch und kaum mehr erkennbar ...



mein Bike ist aus Carbon, das hält auch ohne!


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kauf` Dir mal `nen Navi, dann findest Du ihn schon beim ersten mal!



ich halte es auch lieber mit karten. für den kühlschrank müsste ich allerdings wieder mal die grundrisspläne raussuchen


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

auf, nächster!


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mein Bike ist aus Carbon, das hält auch ohne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> auf, nächster!



 nächster was  

ich geh jetzt mal schlauch f**cken


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich halte es auch lieber mit karten.


Madame wer legt sie Dir denn?


wissefux schrieb:


> für den kühlschrank müsste ich allerdings wieder mal die grundrisspläne raussuchen


Ab und an mal entseuchen sollte reichen. Mache ich regelmäßig...


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nächster was
> 
> ich geh jetzt mal schlauch f**cken



 Neiiin! Keinen Schlauch! Ist zwar vielleicht auch aus Latex, aber oben offen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja klar! Ich bin mitten in der Planung für schönes Wetter....



am wochenende solls trocken bleiben


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> am wochenende soll trocken bleiben



wenn, dann nur Dank meiner ausgezeichneten Planung!   

Von `ner öffentlichen Tourplanung habe ich aber trotzdem noch keine Kenntnis. Kommt ja vielleicht noch kurzfristig. Samstag aber eher nicht.


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da steht immer noch der Beweis aus, dass Du wirklich ein Mann bist!


Wieso sollte ich diesen Beweis erbringen wollen? 


			
				Fux schrieb:
			
		

> sollte es tatsächlich ein weibliches wesen auf dieser erde geben, welches diese technik beherrscht


Ansatzweise. 


> Ja klar! Ich bin mitten in der Planung für schönes Wetter....


Kann ich noch Wünsche äußern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn, dann nur Dank meiner ausgezeichneten Planung!
> 
> Von `ner öffentlichen Tourplanung habe ich aber trotzdem noch keine Kenntnis. Kommt ja vielleicht noch kurzfristig. Samstag aber eher nicht.


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Kann ich noch Wünsche äußern?



Die Realisierung ist leider auf den Himmel über mir beschränkt.    

spätestens jetzt darf man vermuten, dass es nur jeweils genau über mir regnet...


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Realisierung ist leider auf den Himmel über mir beschränkt.
> 
> spätestens jetzt darf man vermuten, dass es nur jeweils genau über mir regnet...



so in etwa


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> spätestens jetzt darf man vermuten, dass es nur jeweils genau über mir regnet...


Dann bleib ich Dir lieber fern. 
Wo wolltest Du am Wochenende alles hin?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. September 2007)

ei gude wie!

das hier find ich auch interessant, vor allem bei unserer Fahrweiße die sich so langsam entwickelt hat


----------



## Maggo (27. September 2007)

*wer hat hier fahrweise oder was???*


----------



## arkonis (27. September 2007)




----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Dann bleib ich Dir lieber fern.
> Wo wolltest Du am Wochenende alles hin?



Samstag laß ich Dir dann freie Bahn! Sonntag können wir uns ja noch kurzschließen, damit wir uns dann auch nicht über den Weg laufen...


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so in etwa



oder so:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da steht immer noch der Beweis aus, dass Du wirklich ein Mann bist!



Also als Frau ist mir die Ratte lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> das hier find ich auch interessant, vor allem bei unserer Fahrweiße die sich so langsam entwickelt hat



Definiere: uns!


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also als Frau ist mir die Ratte lieber



Oh, Du weiß mehr?!  Erzähl!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jetzt aber!
> Schärfere Fotos mit hübscherem Hintergrund am Wochenende.
> 
> Mir gefällts! Wem es nicht gefällt, der darf das natürlich auch sagen.   Er sollte mir danach aber sobald nicht mehr zu nahe kommen!!!





Igittigitt....








































was für ein schönes Bike


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Neiiin! Keinen Schlauch! Ist zwar vielleicht auch aus Latex, aber oben offen...



was ist denn an schlauch f*li*cken so schlimm  

übrigens : immer wieder ein gedicht, einen schlauch an einem vorderrad mit ner lefty zu wechseln  
sorgen macht mir allerdings das hinterrad. hab nämlich keinen übeltäter im mantel finden können. mal gucken, ob morgen noch luft drauf ist ...

latex hab ich noch nie probiert. anscheinend eine erfahrungslücke in meinem leben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> latex hab ich noch nie probiert. anscheinend eine erfahrungslücke in meinem leben


Ist gut so lange es funktioniert, wie bei den meisten Sachen im Leben.  

+ leicht
+ höhere Durchschlagsicherheit
+ geringerer Rollwiderstand
- teuer
- Luftpumpen vor jeder Fahrt (Luftverlust pro Tag bei mir etwa 0,2 bar)

Ich fahrs zumindest gern.


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> latex hab ich noch nie probiert. anscheinend eine erfahrungslücke in meinem leben



Laß es, ganz ohne ist eh viiieel besser!!!


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all
> Kennt außer mir noch jemand (bestimmt!) das Problem, mit einem 32er Ritzel schneller den Berg hochfahren zu MÜSSEN, als man mit einem 34er fahren könnte?



WAS ??? versteh nicht was du meinst


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> WAS ??? versteh nicht was du meinst



Wenn ich einen Berg hoch fahre, den ich wegen seiner Steigung gerne im 34er fahren würde, aber nur einen 32er habe, muß ich, um meine Trittfrequenz halten zu können, schneller fahren, als ich ihn mit einem 34er fahren könnte.  

Wie bisdn an die olle Kamelle gekommen?  Ich hatte mal `nen Leihbike (Scott Ransom), welches leider kein 34er Ritzel hatte.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laß es, ganz ohne ist eh viiieel besser!!!



stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Berg hoch fahre, den ich wegen seiner Steigung gerne im 34er fahren würde, aber nur einen 32er habe, muß ich, um meine Trittfrequenz halten zu können, schneller fahren, als ich ihn mit einem 34er fahren könnte.
> 
> Wie bisdn an die olle Kamelle gekommen?  Ich hatte mal `nen Leihbike (Scott Ransom), welches leider kein 34er Ritzel hatte.



Keine ahnung wo das herkam .... aber jetzt hab ich es verstanden 
vielleicht war ich heute zulange im regen gassi  und bin etwas weich in der birne    irgendwie komm ich heute mit den plauschern nicht mit


----------



## Maggo (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Berg hoch fahre, den ich wegen seiner Steigung gerne im 34er fahren würde, aber nur einen 32er habe, muß ich, um meine Trittfrequenz halten zu können, schneller fahren, als ich ihn mit einem 34er fahren könnte.
> 
> Wie bisdn an die olle Kamelle gekommen?  Ich hatte mal `nen Leihbike (Scott Ransom), welches leider kein 34er Ritzel hatte.



ich glaub er ließt gerade den fred nochmal nach. muss er eigentlich auch, damit er weiß worums geht wenn wir wieder mal irgwendwo was drinken und uns über keulen und körbchen unterhalten.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all
> Kennt außer mir noch jemand (bestimmt!) das Problem, mit einem 32er Ritzel schneller den Berg hochfahren zu MÜSSEN, als man mit einem 34er fahren könnte?


Meine Philosophie, weswegen ich ein 32er fahre.


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub er ließt gerade den fred nochmal nach. muss er eigentlich auch, damit er weiß worums geht wenn wir wieder mal irgwendwo was drinken und uns über keulen und körbchen unterhalten.



ich habs gefunden das war am 04.09.2006, 07:34 ca seite 2072    

keine ahung wie ich dahin gekommen bin


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Meine Philosophie, weswegen ich ein 32er fahre.



ich fahr immer 34er hab doch keine kraft in den beinen kann nur schnelltreten darum immer kleine übersetzung fahren


----------



## Maggo (27. September 2007)

so, feierabend. ich mach mich heim und wünsch euch noch nen vergnügten abend. ich werd wohl heut an keinen rechner mehr kommen.....bis moije!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich fahr immer 34er hab doch keine kraft in den beinen kann nur schnelltreten darum immer kleine übersetzung fahren



ich kenn ein paar uphills, da braucht es auch trotz 34 er noch ordentlich power in den beinen


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, feierabend. ich mach mich heim und wünsch euch noch nen vergnügten abend. ich werd wohl heut an keinen rechner mehr kommen.....bis moije!



schade ...


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, feierabend. ich mach mich heim und wünsch euch noch nen vergnügten abend. ich werd wohl heut an keinen rechner mehr kommen.....bis moije!



Whow, viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich kenn ein paar uphills, da braucht es auch trotz 34 er noch ordentlich power in den beinen



da muß man dann durch ... die kenn ich auch ... aber wenn ich da schon mit einen dicken gang ankomme wäre bestimmt gleich schluß zu geht es meistens noch


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich kenn ein paar uphills, da braucht es auch trotz 34 er noch ordentlich power in den beinen



den Mannstein-Trail kannst Du nicht meinen...


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> den Mannstein-Trail kannst Du nicht meinen...


Gerdo  willst du da schon wieder hoch fahren


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> den Mannstein-Trail kannst Du nicht meinen...



von ganz unten gehört der mit dazu, besonders das letzte stück ...

netter uphill ist der romberg, die feldbergschneise, die spitzkehren zum kaisertempel.
alles, was eben etwas länger geht und dir auch dadurch die kraft aus den beinen saugt ...


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Gerdo  willst du da schon wieder hoch fahren


Ich möchte dann auch mal. Aber mit 32er.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich möchte dann auch mal. Aber mit 32er.



jetzt ist er besonders griffig


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> von ganz unten gehört der mit dazu, besonders das letzte stück ...
> 
> netter uphill ist der romberg, die feldbergschneise, die spitzkehren zum kaisertempel.
> alles, was eben etwas länger geht und dir auch dadurch die kraft aus den beinen saugt ...



aber irgendwann nutzt dier die karft nicht mehr wenn die traktion weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich möchte dann auch mal. Aber mit 32er.



ich auch aber dann mit einem 20er        kettenblatt

was macht der berg kastanien ?


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> aber irgendwann nutzt dier die karft nicht mehr wenn die traktion weg ist



muß halt alles passen. aber bei dem uphill ist besonders der letzte anstieg zum mannstein hoch kritisch. schräglage am hang, steil, felsplatte und bis dahin kaum noch power in den knochen  

für mich zählt so ein uphill-erfolg nur, wenn ich nicht einmal anhalten (am baum oder so) oder gar einen fuß absetzen musste ...


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> muß halt alles passen. aber bei dem uphill ist besonders der letzte anstieg zum mannstein hoch kritisch. schräglage am hang, steil, felsplatte und bis dahin kaum noch power in den knochen
> 
> für mich zählt so ein uphill-erfolg nur, wenn ich nicht einmal anhalten (am baum oder so) oder gar einen fuß absetzen musste ...



das schaffen meine beinchen nicht


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> das schaffen meine beinchen nicht



meine bisher auch nicht


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> meine bisher auch nicht



dann werde ich es niemals schaffen wenn ich deine und meine vergleiche


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> meine bisher auch nicht



Meine sowieso nicht  Drum ein Stündchen auf / von die / der Rolle und dann suche ich auch den Kühlschrank und hole den *fetten Raclettekäse raus *


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Meine sowieso nicht  Drum ein Stündchen auf / von die / der Rolle und dann suche ich auch den Kühlschrank und hole den *fetten Raclettekäse raus *



du bist doch RaclettekäseSüchtig


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ... und hole den *fetten Raclettekäse raus *



 ich komme mal gerade rüber!


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

was auch en schöner uphill ist, ist die skipiste am feldberg 
 laut crazy's tacho 30% steigung ( am steilsten fahrbaren stück)  
das mach laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich komme mal gerade rüber!



ich bin schneller


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> du bist doch RaclettekäseSüchtig



Der liegt halt noch rum..........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich komme mal gerade rüber!



21.10 wird gefuttert


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich bin schneller



WOHIN...................?


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was auch en schöner uphill ist, ist die skipiste am feldberg
> laut crazy's tacho 30% steigung ( am steilsten fahrbaren stück)
> das mach laune



am romberg zeigte mein hac 34 %, der vom laufand sogar 36 % in der maximalen  
letztens mal wieder probiert und knapp an so nem doofen stein gescheitert. vom untergrund her einfach. hier ist nur die steigung und die länge kriegsentscheidend


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> WOHIN...................?



zum *fetten Raclettekäse*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> zum *fetten Raclettekäse*



Findest Du den denn überhaupt  
Alles vorbereitet.......


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> am romberg zeigte mein hac 34 %, der vom laufand sogar 36 % in der maximalen
> letztens mal wieder probiert und knapp an so nem doofen stein gescheitert. vom untergrund her einfach. hier ist nur die steigung und die länge kriegsentscheidend


 also ich red mit den 30% mit dem komplett fahrbaren...  
danach kommt noch ne 45% rampe.... is halt steinig un verdammt schwer.. weder ich noch crazy ham des geschafft


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. September 2007)

Bis 21.10


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Findest Du den denn überhaupt
> Alles vorbereitet.......



ich kenn da einen der wüsste wo es lang geht


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also ich red mit den 30% mit dem komplett fahrbaren...
> danach kommt noch ne 45% rampe.... is halt steinig un verdammt schwer.. weder ich noch crazy ham des geschafft



von welcher skipiste ist die rede ? die, die an den felsen hochkommt oder die, die bei der webcam hochkommt ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

die an der webcam


----------



## arkonis (27. September 2007)

mal eine frage, habt ihr auch bei katen Tagen das Gefühl die Knie sind aús Beton? 
Ich werde mir mal so Beinlinge zulegen (welche taugen da was?), von Mopedfahrer habe ich gehört das es da Folgeschäden gibt wenn man nicht auf einen Kälteschutz bei Knien achtet.


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich kenn da einen der wüsste wo es lang geht



und der traut sich immer noch nicht raus...  Aber wenigstens ist Vollmond!!!


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die an der webcam



die hab ich noch nie probiert. denke aber jedes mal drüber nach, wenn ich den x-trail am hochkurbeln bin und die piste kurz unterhalb des gipfels quere ...


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und der traut sich immer noch nicht raus...  Aber wenigstens ist Vollmond!!!



der ist bei den wolken sicher prima zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die hab ich noch nie probiert. denke aber jedes mal drüber nach, wenn ich den x-trail am hochkurbeln bin und die piste kurz unterhalb des gipfels quere ...



versuchs mal
der Mensch wächst mit seinen AUfgaben 


P.S. und der biker auch


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und der traut sich immer noch nicht raus...  Aber wenigstens ist Vollmond!!!



ich kann nachvollziehen wie das ist .... aber wenn du draussen bist gehts dann ...geht mir beim gassi auch immer so bei dem wetter, gescheite klamotten an und los gehts


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der ist bei den wolken sicher prima zu sehen



ich spüre ihn an den Eckzähnen!


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich kann nachvollziehen wie das ist .... aber wenn du draussen bist gehts dann ...geht mir beim gassi auch immer so bei dem wetter, gescheite klamotten an und los gehts



die sind teils noch naß <- Extremmotivation

hmmmm, fällt mir was motivierendes ein? - Aaaaaah:


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

Kopier nicht immer irgendwo Smilies/Cliparts. Ich seh die nie.  

Kaum mal ein paar Minuten farblich kreativ tätig und schon mus man zwei Seiten nachlesen. 

Apropos nachlesen, wo gibts Käse?


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Kopier nicht immer irgendwo Smilies. Ich seh die nie.
> 
> Kaum mal ein paar Minuten farblich kreativ tätig und schon mus man zwei Seiten nachlesen.
> 
> Apropos nachlesen, wo gibts Käse?




ich seh das schon kommen das bald "touren ab Hofheim"  in "essen um Hofheim" oder "Aprebiken ohne biken"  umbenannt wird


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich seh das schon kommen das bald "touren ab Hofheim"  in "essen um Hofheim" oder "Aprebiken ohne biken"  umbenannt wird


Solange es dafür Winterpokalpunkte gibt.


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Kopier nicht immer irgendwo Smilies/Cliparts. Ich seh die nie.
> ...



schade!


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> die sind teils noch naß <- Extremmotivation
> 
> hmmmm, fällt mir was motivierendes ein? - Aaaaaah:



was machen wir dann da mit dir ??

alpencross tipp sachen auf der toi mit dem handetrocker trocken   klappt extrem gut  selbst schon gemacht auf der heilbronnerhütte da war das wetter genauso und das war erst die mittagspause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich seh das schon kommen das bald "touren ab Hofheim"  in "essen um Hofheim" oder "Aprebiken ohne biken"  umbenannt wird



die ratte kann Dich auch zum Käse führen!


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Solange es dafür Winterpokalpunkte gibt.



30 min walking (verdauungsspaziergang) 2punkte


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> die ratte kann Dich auch zum Käse führen!



könnte dich ja vorher noch einsammeln


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> die ratte kann Dich auch zum Käse führen!


Heute führt die ratte jedenfalls niemanden mehr irgendwohin. Ich fall gleich nur noch ins Bett.

Walking? Pffff...
Höchstens Berto nimmt mich an die Leine.


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Heute führt die ratte jedenfalls niemanden mehr irgendwohin. Ich fall gleich nur noch ins Bett.
> 
> Walking? Pffff...
> Höchstens Berto nimmt mich an die Leine.



der berto ist doch so umwerfend... was meinste was der mit dir und der leine macht


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> der berto ist doch so umwerfend... was meinste was der mit dir und der leine macht


Autsch. 

Die Kastanien leben noch und warten darauf, in den nächsten Tagen ein wenig höheren Temperaturen ausgesetzt zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> könnte dich ja vorher noch einsammeln



hätte damit eigentlich gar kein Problem, nur:

- bis ich zu Hause bin, hat der Hirsch schon alles aufgefuttert

- Nagetiere müssen sich in ihre Löcher zurückziehen

Vielleicht morgen? Hirsch?


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Autsch.
> 
> Die Kastanien leben noch und warten darauf, in den nächsten Tagen ein wenig höheren Temperaturen ausgesetzt zu werden.



willst du einen wald bei dir im garten züchten ??


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Autsch.
> 
> Die Kastanien leben noch und warten darauf, in den nächsten Tagen ein wenig höheren Temperaturen ausgesetzt zu werden.



Hmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> willst du eine wald bei dir im garten züchten ??



wäre doch mal ne idee.... un dazu noch en paar trails


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Kopier nicht immer irgendwo Smilies/Cliparts. Ich seh die nie.
> 
> Kaum mal ein paar Minuten farblich kreativ tätig



sehe da auch nur ein werbebanner  

was heißt hier farblich kreativ tätig   malerei ?


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sehe da auch nur ein werbebanner
> 
> was heißt hier farblich kreativ tätig   malerei ?



so ähnlich, leider darf ich sie wegen der Regenwahrscheinlichkeit am Wochenende ja nur aus der Ferne betrachten, kaum Möglichkeiten zu lästern...


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> so ähnlich, leider darf ich sie wegen der Regenwahrscheinlichkeit am Wochenende ja nur aus der Ferne betrachten, kaum Möglichkeiten zu lästern...


Hä? 

@fux
Nachbesserungsarbeiten in Rot.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> @fux
> Nachbesserungsarbeiten in Rot.



haarpracht


----------



## arkonis (27. September 2007)

so ein warmes Süpschen und einen Kuchen ist schon was feines bei diesem Wetter 
nochmal die frage, mit welchen Neoprenstrumpfhosen geht der Biker von heute?


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

ey kurze zwischefrage... meint ihr wir packen hezt noch die 42k    '??
sin ja nur noch 549


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> so ein warmes Süpschen und einen Kuchen ist schon was feines bei diesem Wetter
> nochmal die frage, mit welchen Neoprenstrumpfhosen geht der Biker von heute?



am besten ganz ohne klamotten, da kann auch nix nass werden


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ey kurze zwischefrage... meint ihr wir packen hezt noch die 42k    '??
> sin ja nur noch 549



ich will meine sig noch ne weile behalten. also schön langsam bitte


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

@Fux
Yap. 

@bikerider
Wolltest Du die Nacht vorm Rechner verbringen?


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> so ein warmes Süpschen und einen Kuchen ist schon was feines bei diesem Wetter
> nochmal die frage, mit welchen Neoprenstrumpfhosen geht der Biker von heute?



Ich trage das leicht gefütterte Lycra von Assos. Zusätzlich reibe ich mir die Beine mit einem wärmenden Öl ein und fahre hohe Trittfrequenzen.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

so langsam versteh ich die frauenwelt  

obwohl, man muß oft ziemlich verquer und um tausend ecken denken. das ist furchtbar anstrengend ... das machen die bestimmt alle mit voller absicht


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hä?
> ...



@wahltho: da versteht mich jemand nicht, kannst Du mal übernehmen?!


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich trage das leicht gefütterte Lycra von Assos. Zusätzlich reibe ich mir die Beine mit einem wärmenden Öl ein und fahre hohe Trittfrequenzen.



und ich dachte die ganze zeit, du trägst latex  

männer sind auch nicht einfacher


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so langsam versteh ich die frauenwelt
> ...



     

Frauenversteher!!!


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so langsam versteh ich die frauenwelt


Ne ne, nach diversen Missverständnissen nähert man sich so langsam an. 

@arachne
Was hat die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit mit aus der Ferne sehen zu tun?
Irgendwie schein ich eh eine Halbe Seite eben verschlafen zu haben. Also werde ich mich jetzt mal so langsam ein paar Meter Richtung Süden begeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Frauenversteher!!!



ja gerd, ich steh auf frauen.

schade für dich ...


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ne ne, nach diversen Missverständnissen nähert man sich so langsam an.
> 
> @arachne
> Was hat die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit mit aus der Ferne sehen zu tun?



ersteres bezweifle ich. 

Ansonsten: Da ich bei meinen Wochenendwetterplanungen vermutete, dass es immer genau über mir regnet, wolltest Du wissen wo ich am Wochenende bin und Du Dich von dort fernhalten kannst. Klarer? Wenn nicht, warte auf wahltho!


----------



## arkonis (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> am besten ganz ohne klamotten, da kann auch nix nass werden


 


wissefux schrieb:


> so langsam versteh ich die frauenwelt


 
aha... 
wobei im Sommer "oben ohne" fahren richtig viel Spaß macht  Man muss sich nur die Brusthaare entfernen sonst bleibt der Dreck dann an Haaren kleben.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur die Brusthaare entfernen ...



kommt überhaupt gar nicht in frage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Apropos nachlesen, wo gibts Käse?



'Ne Ratte, die nicht weiss, wo es Käse gibt :lol


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ersteres bezweifle ich.



schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> schade für dich ...


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ...Man muss sich nur die Brusthaare entfernen sonst bleibt der Dreck dann an Haaren kleben.



niemals! Zu einem richtigen Mann gehört die Matte und der Dreck darin!


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klarer?


Was weiß ich, was ich vor drei Stunden mal geschrieben habe.


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @Fux
> Yap.
> 
> @bikerider
> Wolltest Du die Nacht vorm Rechner verbringen?


  ich kann morgen mal ausschalfen ( halb 8) also --> wäre ne option


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> niemals! Zu einem richtigen Mann gehört die Matte und der Dreck darin!



Definitiv kein Frauenversteher


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> niemals! Zu einem richtigen Mann gehört die Matte und der Dreck darin!



da sind wir uns ja mal wieder einig  

geht doch nix über echte männergepräche


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

gaaaanz ruhig spinnche, gaaaanz ruhig


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Definitiv kein Frauenversteher



das kommt nun wieder auf die frau an


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Definitiv kein Frauenversteher



   

hier ist jetzt der geeignete Platz für diverse Chauvi-Sprüche!!!


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das kommt nun wieder auf die frau an



stimmt! 

manchmal auch nur auf die Stimmung der selben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: da versteht mich jemand nicht, kannst Du mal übernehmen?!



Oh Sorry, muss hier nacharbeiten, war fast drei Stunden mit Bike-Schrauben, etc. beschäftigt


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

frauenversteher????? das gibts nicht .....


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Aaaaaah, ist das g..l naß beim reinflutschen!!!!  

So, Gräten und Kette geölt, es kann losgehen.

morituri te salutant

ich fühle mich jetzt schon als Held.


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gaaaanz ruhig spinnche, gaaaanz ruhig



des heißt : ruhig brauner ...  

aber warum überhaupt  
versteh einer die kerle


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> frauenversteher????? das gibts nicht .....



lenzhaaner jungspunde müssen noch viel lernen


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

mir fehlt irgendwie die caro bei solch wichtigen themen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Welch Frage


----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mir fehlt irgendwie die caro bei solch wichtigen themen



dann mußt Du sie auch mal ranlassen (an den PC)!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hätte damit eigentlich gar kein Problem, nur:
> 
> - bis ich zu Hause bin, hat der Hirsch schon alles aufgefuttert
> 
> ...



peutêtre ............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> dann mußt Du sie auch mal ranlassen (an den PC)!



an meine rechner kommt kaa fraa. besser ist das


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> lenzhaaner jungspunde müssen noch viel lernen



über frauen..... 
tz...


----------



## ratte (27. September 2007)

Dann zieht sich das Nagetier jetzt mal in ihr Loch zurück, nachdem das hier schon gefordert wurde. 

Bis morje.


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> an meine rechner kommt kaa fraa. besser ist das



es heißt ja nicht um sonst frauen un .... den rest kann man sich ja denken


oh man warum hack ich eig so auf dem anderen geschlecht rum


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aaaaaah, ist das g..l naß beim reinflutschen!!!!
> 
> So, Gräten und Kette geölt, es kann losgehen.
> 
> ...



gute nachrichten ich war geade gassi es regnet in münster nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Dann zieht sich das Nagetier jetzt mal in ihr Loch zurück, nachdem das hier schon gefordert wurde.
> 
> Bis morje.



jo tschöö gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. September 2007)

Aaaaahh - eben geht er durch, ich schmeiß mich drauf!


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Dann zieht sich das Nagetier jetzt mal in ihr Loch zurück, nachdem das hier schon gefordert wurde.
> 
> Bis morje.



wer hat das gefordert  

gn8


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oh man warum hack ich eig so auf dem anderen geschlecht rum



der lernprozess hat eingesetzt


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aaaaahh - eben geht er durch, ich schmeiß mich drauf!



wer geht wohin


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der lernprozess hat eingesetzt



also soll ich nicht drauf rumhacken


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. September 2007)

Rolle ist doof........ 
Nach wenigen Minuten habe ich mich doch dem Salat zugewandt und dann das Raclette vernascht.........


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also soll ich nicht drauf rumhacken



kommt immer drauf an


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

mal was anderes  am nächsten mittwoch ist ja der wieder der teuerste Feiertag des jahres und das wetter scheint es auch gut mit uns zu meinen wie wäre es da mit einer ausgiebigen tour....

mir kam mal die Idee wie wäre es mit dem zug Zb nach Limburg zufahren und dann von dort über den feldberg zurück wäre mal ne ganz andere ecke zum biken


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Rolle ist doof........
> Nach wenigen Minuten habe ich mich doch dem Salat zugewandt und dann das Raclette vernascht.........



Rolle ist superlangweilig  wenn dann nur mit film vorm fernseher und dann ist meist nach 30 min vorbei


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> mal was anderes  am nächsten mittwoch ist ja der wieder der teuerste Feiertag des jahres und das wetter scheint es auch gut mit uns zu meinen wie wäre es da mit einer ausgiebigen tour....
> 
> mir kam mal die Idee wie wäre es mit dem zug Zb nach Limburg zufahren und dann von dort über den feldberg zurück wäre mal ne ganz andere ecke zum biken



es würde schon reichen mim zug bis nidernhausen un ab da dann hoch bis limburg unn fedli heim sin vllt 110km... ihr könntet ja mal generell in die ecke von mir un seb kommen  gibts teils auch schöne trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> es würde schon reichen mim zug bis nidernhausen un ab da dann hoch bis limburg unn fedli heim sin vllt 110km... ihr könntet ja mal generell in die ecke von mir un seb kommen  gibts teils auch schöne trails




holla 110 km mach mal langsam   biste schon mal 110km gefahren sind ja dann auch bestimmt 1500hm und mehr drinnen


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> holla 110 km mach mal langsam   biste schon mal 110km gefahren sind ja dann auch bestimmt 1500hm und mehr drinnen



mehr wie einmal  des eine mal warns 125 mit glaub 800hm
un dann hatt ich schon ma 100 mit 1000hm un 21 schnit egal
stimmt schon....

was man so als schöne alternative nehmen könnte wäre bei uns um die hohe kanzel dann von unserer seite ma aufn feldi dann den X un rote kreuz runter zum nfh dann rüber aufn atzel un dann noch einen von shloßbirn runter.... wobei wenn man schloßborn ranhängt ruhig die hohe kanzel weglassen kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Rolle ist superlangweilig  wenn dann nur mit film vorm fernseher und dann ist meist nach 30 min vorbei



Spin-Trainer vor der Glotze, Film schauen, da gehen locker 50km


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Spin-Trainer vor der Glotze, Film schauen, da gehen locker 50km



Gestern ging es auch mit Hilfe von Nicole Kidman..... 
Heute war die andere Gier stärker........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

So Leute GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

hab ma nachgeguckt... die runde da nur mit feldi atzel un schloßborn wären laut magig maps 44km 1060hm


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mehr wie einmal  des eine mal warns 125 mit glaub 800hm
> un dann hatt ich schon ma 100 mit 1000hm un 21 schnit egal
> stimmt schon....
> 
> was man so als schöne alternative nehmen könnte wäre bei uns um die hohe kanzel dann von unserer seite ma aufn feldi dann den X un rote kreuz runter zum nfh dann rüber aufn atzel un dann noch einen von shloßbirn runter.... wobei wenn man schloßborn ranhängt ruhig die hohe kanzel weglassen kann



mit dem rennrad kein problem aber mit dem Mtb 100km muß nicht sein


----------



## Alberto68 (27. September 2007)

ich bin auch erst mal weg...


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> mit dem rennrad kein problem aber mit dem Mtb 100km muß nicht sein



jaaaaa ookeee also ich hab da nich so die probs aber gut... is ja auch egal der eine kann halt mehr auf langen strecken der andere weniger . 
also wenn ihr lust habt ... angebot steht also das mit den 40-50kam bei uns durch die gegend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich bin auch erst mal weg...



jo tschöö


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

allerseits!


----------



## wissefux (27. September 2007)

gn8


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. September 2007)

Langweiliges Volk.............................


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Langweiliges Volk.............................



Ne, aber bei uns geht um 06:45 Uhr der Wecker und ich habe mit der Gattin bisher max. fünf zusammenhängende Sätze wechseln können


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, aber bei uns geht um 06:45 Uhr der Wecker und



5:50 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, aber bei uns geht um 06:45 Uhr der Wecker und ich habe mit der Gattin bisher max. fünf zusammenhängende Sätze wechseln können



Dann drink nich so fiel.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. September 2007)

so jetzt is bei mir aber auch mal schicht im schacht macht gut un gute nacht @ all ich geh schlafen


----------



## fUEL (27. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so jetzt is bei mir aber auch mal schicht im schacht macht gut un gute nacht @ all ich geh schlafen


 









@ arkonis : kauf dir seal skin socken die sinn geil hab heut trotz 5 stunden biken im Regen trockene Füße behalten mit klickschuhen. 

Regenhose muss aber drüber gehen, damit es nicht am bund das bein runterläuft. die sinn dann auch dicht - wenn wasser drin ist bleibt es drinnen.

Gore Regenklamotten haben sich bewährt. Guggst Du im internet blowout nach den Vorjahresmodellen im Angebot. ( Paclite is optimal )

is meist nur ne andere Farbe und zuweilen sitzt die Tasche ein bisschen höher oder tiefer.

@ Kater schee beig quäl es ordentlich ....


War wirklich ein wenig feucht heut............und


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer geht wohin



ich, zum Abreagieren!


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> mal was anderes  am nächsten mittwoch ist ja der wieder der teuerste Feiertag des jahres und das wetter scheint es auch gut mit uns zu meinen wie wäre es da mit einer ausgiebigen tour....
> 
> mir kam mal die Idee wie wäre es mit dem zug Zb nach Limburg zufahren und dann von dort über den feldberg zurück wäre mal ne ganz andere ecke zum biken





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> es würde schon reichen mim zug bis nidernhausen un ab da dann hoch bis limburg unn fedli heim sin vllt 110km... ihr könntet ja mal generell in die ecke von mir un seb kommen  gibts teils auch schöne trails



prinzipiell: Ja, gerne!


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich, zum Abreagieren!



und geschafft ?

moin @ all langschläfers  

freitag is und das letzte wochenende vorm urlaub steht an


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

leute, lasst mich heut bloß nicht hängen. die zeit muß irgendwie rumgehen  
ich bitte also um ansprechende unterhaltung


----------



## Maggo (28. September 2007)

moije fuggs. ich hab grad die 5 seide von gestern nachgelese, schad dass ich net mer rinngeguggt hab. naja, ich sollt vielleicht jetz ma dusche gehn.


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

ja, wirklich schade ...

mach net so lang unner de dusch, is schlecht für die haut ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

mooorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

komm, so schlimm kanns doch gar net sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Moin,



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Dann drink nich so fiel.....



stimmt ich hatte gestern schon wieder vier alkoholfreie Bier intus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moije fuggs. ich hab grad die 5 seide von gestern nachgelese,...



Selbst schuld


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> freitag is und das letzte wochenende vorm urlaub steht an


Ab wann bist du dann weg?


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

die vögelchen zwitschern 


es wird so langsam hell....
UND ES REGNET NCIHT MEHR


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Selbst schuld



warum 
zumindest scanne ich verpasste seiten mal schnell nach "fux", "fuggs", usw.  
nach dem urlaub wirds aber sicher hart, weshalb ich ja extra noch 2 tage mehr eingeplant habe


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ab wann bist du dann weg?



flieger geht am siebenten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum



Na da 'Rumgelabere hier nachzulesen

 das Du bald Urlaub hast, dann überhole ich Dich


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die vögelchen zwitschern
> 
> 
> es wird so langsam hell....
> UND ES REGNET NCIHT MEHR



siehste, es geht doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> das Du bald Urlaub hast, dann überhole ich Dich



 nix da  

dann geh ich halt mal öfter ins i-net-cafe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann geh ich halt mal öfter ins i-net-cafe


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

ihr habt probleme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

So Leute ich steig' mal auf's Bike bis später...


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute ich steig' mal auf's Bike bis später...



ich habs heut wieder stehen gelassen. die aussichten für die heimfahrt sind nicht so prickelnd. hatte keinen bock auf regenfahrt ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

ich mach mich auch mal
schule ruft  



tschöö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

maggo, net soooo laaaaang dusche


----------



## ratte (28. September 2007)

Morgen zusammen.

Ich hoffe, heute bekommen ich etwas mehr gepeilt als gestern abend. Ansonsten werde ich mich am Schreibtisch festkallen und den Feierabend abwarten. 

Am Wochenende scheints ja ne schöne Schlammschlacht zu geben oder wie schnell trocknen die Trails? Wird wahrscheinlich eh zwischendurch nochmal regnen.

Nächsten Mittwoch ab Limburg o.ä. wär ich dabei , falls nicht doch noch entschieden wird, dass ich Mittwoch auch im IPH antreten darf.


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ansonsten werde ich mich am Schreibtisch festkallen und den Feierabend abwarten.
> 
> ... dass ich Mittwoch auch im IPH antreten darf.



auf den feierabend wart ich schon seit gut 90 min ...   dauert aber noch  

was willste denn am mittwoch hier   mach doch sowas nicht


----------



## ratte (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was willste denn am mittwoch hier   mach doch sowas nicht


Von wollen kann keine Rede sein. Wir bekommen Besuch und ich hatte die vorläufige offizielle Planung gesehen.  Die inoffizielle sieht besser aus, aber es gab noch keine endgültige Aussage.


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Von wollen kann keine Rede sein. Wir bekommen Besuch und ich hatte die vorläufige offizielle Planung gesehen.  Die inoffizielle sieht besser aus, aber es gab noch keine endgültige Aussage.



nimm den besuch mit zum biken in den taunus   

drück dir die daumen, dass de net hier rein mußt ...


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und geschafft ?
> 
> moin @ all langschläfers
> 
> freitag is und das letzte wochenende vorm urlaub steht an



Jo! 

Morgen!

Geht`s ins Warme?


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jo!
> 
> Morgen!
> 
> Geht`s ins Warme?



im audo war´s warm  

draussen sind aktuell genau 10 °C. gefühlte keine ahnung, musste auf wahltho warten


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> drück dir die daumen, dass de net hier rein mußt ...



ich auch!


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> im audo war´s warm
> 
> draussen sind aktuell genau 10 °C. gefühlte keine ahnung, musste auf wahltho warten



eigentlich meinte ich den Flieger, aber trotzdem danke! 

Gestern Abend/Nacht war es von oben trocken und ziemlich mild.

Wenn ich meinen Chef noch erreiche und er keine Panik bekommt, wenn heute kein Systemtechniker da ist, bleib` ich trotzdem zu Hause.


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

Gude Maggo, Haut noch dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. September 2007)

ich bin inzwischen schon in der anstalt eingetroffen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

... ich auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Nächsten Mittwoch ab Limburg o.ä. wär ich dabei ,




Darf man fragen, was sich dahinter verbirgt?


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was sich dahinter verbirgt?



mußt halt doch mal genauer lesen


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> eigentlich meinte ich den Flieger, aber trotzdem danke!



uups   

ich geh mal davon aus, dass es auf gc wärmer ist als hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mußt halt doch mal genauer lesen



Komm' Fux gib' mir mal 'ne kurze Management Summary


----------



## Maggo (28. September 2007)

genau, les den fred!!!


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komm' Fux gib' mir mal 'ne kurze Management Summary



steht max. 2 seiten zurück, vorschlag von berto glaub ich ... bikerider war auch begeistert und hatte ähnliches auch schon mal vorgeschlagen ...


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> mal was anderes  am nächsten mittwoch ist ja der wieder der teuerste Feiertag des jahres und das wetter scheint es auch gut mit uns zu meinen wie wäre es da mit einer ausgiebigen tour....
> 
> mir kam mal die Idee wie wäre es mit dem zug Zb nach Limburg zufahren und dann von dort über den feldberg zurück wäre mal ne ganz andere ecke zum biken



management summary bitteschee ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. September 2007)

MOIN.......Ich halte mich am Latte Macchiato fest und mag garnicht rausschauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> management summary bitteschee ...



 Vielen herzlichen Dank! - Berto hatte davon am letzten Dienstag bereits gesprochen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIN.......Ich halte mich am Latte Macchiato fest und mag garnicht rausschauen



Ist gar nicht so schlimm draussen. Auf dem Bike war es eigentlich sogar ziemlich angenehm!


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIN.......Ich halte mich am Latte Macchiato fest und mag garnicht rausschauen



warum müssen sich heute eigentlich alle irgendwo festhalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum müssen sich heute eigentlich alle irgendwo festhalten



Vielleicht schaukelt's ganz heftig


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIN.......Ich halte mich am Latte Macchiato fest und mag garnicht rausschauen



Hast Du auch einen für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du auch einen für mich?



Ich weiss ja nicht, ob Peter das so lustig findet, wenn Du seine Latte hältst


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, ob Peter das so lustig findet, wenn Du seine Latte hältst


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, ob Peter das so lustig findet, wenn Du seine Latte hältst



Auch wenn ich mich über eine Latte vom Hirsch freuen würde,  waren die Smileys doch mehr auf das Ergebnis meiner Frei-Tag-Verhandlungen gemünzt! 

Als heutiges Mindestergebnis werde ich mal eine Kiste leer räumen, zwei in den Keller, zwei Maschinen Wäsche, neue Bremsbeläge und einen Käsekuchen definieren!  Wachse hoffentlich auch mit meinen Aufgaben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Als heutiges Mindestergebnis werde ich mal *eine Kiste leer räumen, zwei in den Keller*, ...



Vergiss' den Siphon nicht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich über eine Latte vom Hirsch freuen würde



Nix da........Latte..............   Ich versuchs mal mit der Rolle........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nix da........Latte..............   Ich versuchs mal mit der Rolle........



Schon wieder ein Rollenspiel?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schon wieder ein Rollenspiel?



hab doch sonst nix...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Wir hatten am Dienstag abend beim Après-Biken ja schon mal kurz darüber gesprochen:

Ich überlege derzeit am Sonntag, 07. Oktober eine KH-Tour für unsere nette Luberon-Truppe anzubieten.

Die 9-Tage-Prognose reicht derzeit bis zum 06. Oktober. Am 05. und am 06. Oktober sieht das Wetter für KH sehr gut aus (trocken, 20 Grad).

Bestünde seitens der einschlägigen Plauscher Interesse, an einer solchen Tour?


----------



## Tonino (28. September 2007)

Ich würde dieses mal sehr gerne mitfahren.


----------



## Maggo (28. September 2007)

kh iss immer wieder ne reise wert. ich kanns nur nicht 100pro fest zusagen da es sein kann dass ich an diesem tag a**** muss.:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir hatten am Dienstag abend beim Après-Biken ja schon mal kurz darüber gesprochen:
> 
> Ich überlege derzeit am Sonntag, 07. Oktober eine KH-Tour für unsere nette Luberon-Truppe anzubieten.
> 
> ...




Wenn ich nicht zum Snowboard opening im Kaunertal bin würde ich mitfahren... sieht aber eher aus als würde ich nach KH fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> sieht aber eher aus als würde ich nach KH fahren



 Ok, ich hab' den Luberonlern mal den Vorschlag für Sonntag 07. Oktober unterbreitet. Mal sehen wie das Feedback von denen ist


----------



## caroka (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir hatten am Dienstag abend beim Après-Biken ja schon mal kurz darüber gesprochen:
> 
> Ich überlege derzeit am Sonntag, 07. Oktober eine KH-Tour für unsere nette Luberon-Truppe anzubieten.
> 
> ...


An dem WE habe ich die Kinder *nicht* . Interesse hätte ich, kann aber noch nicht fest zusagen.  



Tonino schrieb:


> Ich würde dieses mal sehr gerne mitfahren.


Wäre schön wenn es klappen würde.


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab' den Luberonlern mal den Vorschlag für Sonntag 07. Oktober unterbreitet. Mal sehen wie das Feedback von denen ist



Wäre auch dabei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei.



 Super

Luberon meets Plauscher


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vergiss' den Siphon nicht



Der ist schon länger montiert.  Ohne war es doch schon super, mega nervig!!!  Einzig der blöde Hausüberlauf ist noch nicht angeschlossen. Hatte zwar ein Stück Schlauch besorgt, hat aber leider einen zu kleinen Durchmesser. Da ich auch noch bestimmte Schrauben für meinen Rolladenanschlag benötige (3cm Senkkopf), werde ich heute wohl mal wieder in den Baumarkt gehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der ist schon länger montiert.  Ohne war es doch schon super, mega nervig!!!



Für einen Mega-Pedanten wie mich ist eine Bude wie die Deinige einfach der Monstergau


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei.



ich wink dann mal ausm flieger, wenn wir richtung westen starten


----------



## caroka (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der ist schon länger montiert.  Ohne war es doch schon super, mega nervig!!!  Einzig der blöde Hausüberlauf ist noch nicht angeschlossen. Hatte zwar ein Stück Schlauch besorgt, hat aber leider einen zu kleinen Durchmesser. Da ich auch noch bestimmte Schrauben für meinen Rolladenanschlag benötige (3cm Senkkopf), werde ich heute wohl mal wieder in den Baumarkt gehen.



Die wirst Du im Baumarkt nicht finden. Da gibt es doch kein metrisches Gewinde mehr, außer Schloß- und Außensechskantschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

So Chappi-Time 

Habe heute Mittag eine Verabredung mit einem halben toten Rind


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die wirst Du im Baumarkt nicht finden. Da gibt es doch kein metrisches Gewinde mehr, außer Schloß- und Außensechskantschrauben.



     respekt, frau heimwerkerin


----------



## Alberto68 (28. September 2007)

TRAILZUSTANDSBERICHT RUND UM DIE GUNDELHARDT

SEHR NASS , SEHR SCHLAMMIG, SEHR TIEF oder SEHR GLATT
es bräuchte nach dem vielen Regen mal 2 Tage das es einigermaßen wieder geht.

@GERDO der Trail im Gassiwald vom letzten Sonntag ist nur noch ein reines Schlammloch selbst zu Fuß


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> TRAILZUSTANDSBERICHT RUND UM DIE GUNDELHARDT
> 
> SEHR NASS , SEHR SCHLAMMIG, SEHR TIEF oder SEHR GLATT
> es bräuchte nach dem vielen Regen mal 2 Tage das es einigermaßen wieder geht.
> ...



jetzt kommt aber erst noch mal ne ladung regen dazu


----------



## Tonino (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Chappi-Time
> 
> Habe heute Mittag eine Verabredung mit einem halben toten Rind



Es gibt doch heute garkein Rind sondern:

Panierte Hähnchenbrust mit Mozzarella Tomatenfüllung oder
Geschmorter Schweinebraten mit Zucchini-Tomatensauce

ach gerade sehe ich es   

Rinderrückensteak mit Kräuterbutter, grüne Speckböhnchen und Farmerkartoffeln 

hört sich gut an. 

Fisch darf natürlich an einem Freitag auch nicht fehlen:

Seelachsfilet paniert, dazu eine Remouladensauce und Dampfkartoffeln* oder Kartoffelsalat


----------



## Alberto68 (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt kommt aber erst noch mal ne ladung regen dazu



meinst du  laut wetter.com sieht es nicht so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> respekt, frau heimwerkerin


Erst mal schauen, was er meint, wenn er dort war. 



Tonino schrieb:


> Es gibt doch heute garkein Rind sondern:
> 
> Panierte Hähnchenbrust mit Mozzarella Tomatenfüllung oder
> Geschmorter Schweinebraten mit Zucchini-Tomatensauce
> ...


......lecker. Guten Hunger Euch beiden.

@Arachne 
Wie war das nochmal mit der Heizung?
Wie hast Du letztes Jahr das Thermostat abbekommen? 
Meine und N....s geht wieder nicht und die im Bad.


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Seelachsfilet paniert, dazu eine Remouladensauce und Dampfkartoffeln* oder Kartoffelsalat



das hatte mein kollege sich grade einverleibt ...


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> meinst du  laut wetter.com sieht es nicht so aus



nee, laut vorhersage gestern auf sat1, rtl und ard  

und im regenradar schiebt sich unaufhaltsam die blaue wand aus bayern nach hessen


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

so, der letzte top (mittagessen  )wäre auch erledigt.
jetzt heißt es aussitzen und hoffen, dass nix dazwischenkommt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ach gerade sehe ich es
> 
> Rinderrückensteak mit Kräuterbutter, grüne Speckböhnchen und Farmerkartoffeln
> 
> hört sich gut an.



Genau 2 x das Steak ohne Beilagen mit Kräuterbutter 

Bäuerchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und im regenradar schiebt sich unaufhaltsam die blaue wand aus bayern nach hessen



Schei$$e mit Reisse


----------



## Tonino (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nee, laut vorhersage gestern auf sat1, rtl und ard
> 
> und im regenradar schiebt sich unaufhaltsam die blaue wand aus bayern nach hessen



Aus Bayern kam noch nie was gutes.....


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau *2 x das Steak *ohne Beilagen mit Kräuterbutter



 wo futterst du denn das alles hin  
na gut, ohne beilagen ... aber ist das nicht irgendwie zu fad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo futterst du denn das alles hin
> na gut, ohne beilagen ... aber ist das nicht irgendwie zu fad



Naja also ohne die Beilagen, die standardmässig zum Gericht dazugehören, aber schon mit zwei separaten Beilagensalaten und hinterher einem grossen Beerenjoghurt


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für einen Mega-Pedanten wie mich ist eine Bude wie die Deinige einfach der Monstergau



Naja, wart` mal ab, bis man Konturen erkennt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die wirst Du im Baumarkt nicht finden. Da gibt es doch kein metrisches Gewinde mehr, außer Schloß- und Außensechskantschrauben.



Ich hoffe, Du irrst Dich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, wart` mal ab, bis man Konturen erkennt....



Und wenn er nicht schon wieder umgezogen ist, dann warten wir noch heute


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Chappi-Time
> 
> Habe heute Mittag eine Verabredung mit einem halben toten Rind



ich frühstücke auch gerade.


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> TRAILZUSTANDSBERICHT RUND UM DIE GUNDELHARDT
> 
> SEHR NASS , SEHR SCHLAMMIG, SEHR TIEF oder SEHR GLATT
> es bräuchte nach dem vielen Regen mal 2 Tage das es einigermaßen wieder geht.
> ...



    

Wo wollen wir eigentlich morgen fahren???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo wollen wir eigentlich morgen fahren???



Tja, schwieriges Thema: Habe Caro und Ratte auf deren Nachfrage per SM hin erstmal 12:00 Uhr Treffpunkt bei mir genannt


----------



## Tonino (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja also ohne die Beilagen, die standardmässig zum Gericht dazugehören, aber schon mit zwei separaten Beilagensalaten und hinterher einem grossen Beerenjoghurt



Ich kann auch einen ganzen Batzen Fleisch verdrücken ohne das ich dazu Beilagen bräuchte. Ich kenne da so ein Restaurant in Idar-Oberstein.... aber lassen wir das sonst bekomme ich noch mehr Hunger.


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> [email protected]
> Wie war das nochmal mit der Heizung?
> Wie hast Du letztes Jahr das Thermostat abbekommen?
> Meine und N....s geht wieder nicht und die im Bad.



Hmmmmm.... 

Sollte es mit einer Schraube gesichert sein und nach dem Lösen derselben immer noch festhängen, vielleicht mal ein wenig stärker ziehen. Bei Deiner Kraft aber nicht zu stark! Bevor ihr friert würde ich gerne mal kurz vorbei kommen!


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo wollen wir eigentlich morgen fahren???



ihr müsst die steilhänge aufsuchen. da fließt das wasser schwerkraftbedingt am schnellsten ab


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und wenn er nicht schon wieder umgezogen ist, dann warten wir noch heute



14 Tage so effektiv wie heute und der Käse wär` gegessen! 

Die zweite Maschine läuft schon.  Mit den Kisten ist es aber langwieriger als ich es mir wünsche. Meine jetzige Wohnung ist kleiner als die alte. Die Sachen, die ich vor dem Umzug nicht aussortieren konnte, muß ich jetzt aussortieren. Einiges aus den Kisten muß auch erst mal gespült werden, bevor es weggeräumt werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, schwieriges Thema: Habe Caro und Ratte auf deren Nachfrage per SM hin erstmal 12:00 Uhr Treffpunkt bei mir genannt



Hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie der Kk möglichst unfallfrei seinen Weg zu Dir findet?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie der Kk möglichst unfallfrei seinen Weg zu Dir findet?



 Gute Frage


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. September 2007)

ei gude wie!!

Feierabend


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie der Kk möglichst unfallfrei seinen Weg zu Dir findet?



der wer   
warum unfallfrei


----------



## caroka (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmm....
> 
> Sollte es mit einer Schraube gesichert sein und nach dem Lösen derselben immer noch festhängen, vielleicht mal ein wenig stärker ziehen. Bei Deiner Kraft aber nicht zu stark! Bevor ihr friert würde ich gerne mal kurz vorbei kommen!



Die Schraube war etwas zugestaubt, deswegen hatte ich das Loch nicht als Innensechskant erkannt.  Läuft wieder alles, danke.


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Schraube war etwas zugestaubt, deswegen hatte ich das Loch nicht als Innensechskant erkannt.  Läuft wieder alles, danke.



schade ... wo er doch vorbeikommen wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich schon mal jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie der Kk möglichst unfallfrei seinen Weg zu Dir findet?



Wenn Du mich zum Käffchen einlädst, kann man überhaupt schon wo sitzen,  dann hole ich ihn. Ich bin doch so neugierig.


----------



## caroka (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade ... wo er doch vorbeikommen wollte



Naja, dann komm ich eben. Dann teste ich den Kk schon mal vor. Ich kann Euch ja nicht irgendwas zumuten.


----------



## Maggo (28. September 2007)

@all: wasn mit sonntag? wann fahn mer wo hin?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @all: wasn mit sonntag? wann fahn mer wo hin?



Ei Maggo, ich dachte Du bist am So. schon belegt


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Naja, dann komm ich eben. Dann teste ich den Kk schon mal vor. Ich kann Euch ja nicht irgendwas zumuten.



ah, jetzt hab ichs :

kk=kulinarische köstlichkeit (und nicht wie zuerst gedacht der *k*iller*k*eks)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ah, jetzt hab ichs :
> 
> kk=kulinarische köstlichkeit (und nicht wie zuerst gedacht der *k*iller*k*eks)



fast richtig: *K*äse*k*uchen, aber die Art wie Du denkst, gefällt mir


----------



## Maggo (28. September 2007)

ich kann am sonntag rad fahren. und ich will am sonntag rad fahren, gerd meinte da ginge was!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann am sonntag rad fahren. und ich will am sonntag rad fahren, gerd meinte da ginge was!!



Andiskutiert worden war Dienstag abend ja eine Plauscher-Sonntags-Taunus-Tour zur gewohnten 13:00 Uhr Zeit.

RH hatte diesmal allerdings die Hohemark als Startpunkt ins Gespräch gebracht...

... ich weiss aber nicht wie das ankommt, da dann deutlich mehr Leute ihr Bike ins Auto packen müssten, als bei einem Start in der Ecke Hofheim/Kelkheim...

... insb. auch bei mir ist das immer recht umständlich


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Im Gespräch war am Dienstag ja eine Taunus-Tour zur gewohnten 13:00 Uhr Zeit.
> 
> RH hatte diesmal die Hohemark als Startpunkt ins Gespräch gebracht...
> 
> ...



13 uhr hm bedeutet 12 uhr abfahrt in kelkheim bei plauscher-tempo ohne stress und mit pannen-polster


----------



## caroka (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 13 uhr hm bedeutet 12 uhr abfahrt in kelkheim bei plauscher-tempo ohne stress und mit pannen-polster


Ich würde mich dann zu Euch telefonieren, da ich bis 12:00 mit den Kindern was unternehme und sie dann noch verköstigen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 13 uhr hm bedeutet 12 uhr abfahrt in kelkheim bei plauscher-tempo ohne stress und mit pannen-polster




Schon Klar, das Problem dabei ist nur, dass z.b. meine Gattin dann an der Hohemark doch schon einen Teil ihrer Kraft aufgebraucht hätte, was nicht so schön wäre, insb. wenn die eigentliche Tour erst an der HM startet


----------



## Maggo (28. September 2007)

andererseits wäre der hochtaunus als ziel  auch mal wieder ausserordentlich verlockend. ich hätte lust gehabt das "große" mal wieder auszuführen.



mir egal, macht was ihr wollt, ich mach mit und freu mich drauf.


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schon Klar, das Problem dabei ist nur, dass z.b. meine Gattin dann an der Hohemark doch schon einen Teil ihrer Kraft aufgebraucht hätte, was nicht so schön wäre, insb. wenn die eigentliche Tour erst an der HM startet



das dürfte auch für alle anderen gelten   aber 12 km mit ca. 250 hm sind schon machbar ... kommt halt darauf an, wie und in welche richtung es ab hm weitergeht ...

aber das mit eurer verköstigung um 12 uhr bei caro ist natürlich das entscheidende argument   da wäre 13 uhr hm echt etwas knapp


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ah, jetzt hab ichs :
> 
> kk=kulinarische köstlichkeit (und nicht wie zuerst gedacht der *k*iller*k*eks)





wahltho schrieb:


> fast richtig: *K*äse*k*uchen, aber die Art wie Du denkst, gefällt mir



 ihr habt beide Recht!


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das dürfte auch für alle anderen gelten   aber 12 km mit ca. 250 hm sind schon machbar ... kommt halt darauf an, wie und in welche richtung es ab hm weitergeht ...
> 
> aber das mit eurer verköstigung um 12 uhr bei caro ist natürlich das entscheidende argument   da wäre 13 uhr hm echt etwas knapp


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Schraube war etwas zugestaubt, deswegen hatte ich das Loch nicht als Innensechskant erkannt.  Läuft wieder alles, danke.



 Super!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann am sonntag rad fahren. und ich will am sonntag rad fahren, gerd meinte da ginge was!!



Klar geht da was!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> *das dürfte auch für alle anderen gelten *  aber 12 km mit ca. 250 hm sind schon machbar ...



Eher weniger als mehr  Ich muss mit Almut reden, könnte aber sein, dass wir dann zuerst getrennt fahren, z.b. wir mit Caro und Luberon-Robert zusammen, und dann später irgendwo zu den Hohemark-Startern stossen.

12:00 Uhr ist wahrscheinlich auch zu früh für den Abritt


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Du mich zum Käffchen einlädst, kann man überhaupt schon wo sitzen,  dann hole ich ihn. Ich bin doch so neugierig.


Fänd` ich natürlich super klasse, aber...


caroka schrieb:


> Naja, dann komm ich eben. Dann teste ich den Kk schon mal vor. Ich kann Euch ja nicht irgendwas zumuten.


...ich kann Dir die Wohnung bisher noch unmöglich zumuten! 

Mit Sitzmöglichkeiten sieht es auch noch nicht so gut aus. Beim nächsten mir komplett für die Wohnung zur Verfügung stehenden Tag sollte in der Beziehung aber was gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eher weniger als mehr  Ich muss mit Almut reden, könnte aber sein, dass wir dann zuerst getrennt fahren, z.b. mit Caro zusammen und uns dann später irgendwo treffen. 12:00 Uhr ist auch zu früh für den Abritt



ich halt es mal (zum teil) mit maggos worten : macht was ihr wollt, ich fahr (wahrscheinlich) eh nicht mit  

am besten ihr diskutiert das ganze jetzt am sonntag bei caro´s brunch aus und entscheidet euch dann für weiteres


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Klar geht da was!!!



Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich halt es mal (zum teil) mit maggos worten : macht was ihr wollt, ich fahr (wahrscheinlich) eh nicht mit



Dann halt auch das Maul


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

so, ich leute jetzt mal für mich das wochenende ein  

und wenn ich hier so aus dem fenster sehe, sieht es so aus, als hätte ich weichei doch mit dem rad fahren können. von regen noch keine spur ...

egal, die heimat ruft ...


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann halt auch das Maul



is ja gut, geh ja schon


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, ich leute jetzt mal für mich das wochenende ein
> 
> und wenn ich hier so aus dem fenster sehe, sieht es so aus, als hätte ich weichei doch mit dem rad fahren können. von regen noch keine spur ...
> 
> egal, die heimat ruft ...



hier wird es so langsam dunkler...

Ich sollte meine Außenerledigungen starten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann halt auch das Maul



genau!


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau!



du jetzt auch


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hier wird es so langsam dunkler...
> 
> Ich sollte meine Außenerledigungen starten!



höchst bis kelkheim meldet leichten regen. pünktlich zum feierabend  

war doch ne gute wahl, heute das auto zu nehmen


----------



## Maggo (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du jetzt auch



ach komm schon...........das musste ab können.


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> höchst bis kelkheim meldet leichten regen. pünktlich zum feierabend
> 
> war doch ne gute wahl, heute das auto zu nehmen


----------



## Alberto68 (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo wollen wir eigentlich morgen fahren???




Also den kK kannich bei dir abholen und zum wahltho bringen, wenn er morgen früh fertig ist.

für morgen die tour hätte ich wie immer auch mal ne idee, 

staufen-eppstein-hof häusel-oberjosbach-elhalten-schlobo-naturfreunde-eichkopf-atzel-rossert-fbach

variationen  möglich


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Also den kK kannich bei dir abholen und zum wahltho bringen, wenn er morgen früh fertig ist.
> 
> für morgen die tour hätte ich wie immer auch mal ne idee,
> 
> ...



Definiere: Früh!  

Habe jedenfalls vor, ihn schon heute Abend zu backen.

Wäsche ist aufgehängt, Spülmaschine läuft, jetzt erst mal zum Einkaufsmarathon...


----------



## Maggo (28. September 2007)

so,wocheend. ich mach mich haam ihr loit, bis nachher!


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

*hallo*  

keiner zu hause


----------



## ratte (28. September 2007)

Yep, Wochenende ist eingeläutet...

...und schon geht der Stress los : 
Samstag Tour, Sonntag Tour. 
Da brauch man dann erstmal wieder mindestens die halbe Woche zur Erholung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Yep, Wochenende ist eingeläutet...
> 
> ...und schon geht der Stress los :
> Samstag Tour, Sonntag Tour.
> Da brauch man dann erstmal wieder mindestens die halbe Woche zur Erholung.



vergiss nicht : bei wochenhalbzeit steht bestimmt wieder ne tour an. also nix mit erholung  

englische woche quasi


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...und schon geht der Stress los :



Doch nicht wirklich...........oder


----------



## ratte (28. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Doch nicht wirklich...........oder


Nee, aber manchmal nehm ich mir zu viel vor (nicht nur wochenends), schlaf mal schlecht und dann hänge ich relativ schnell in den Seilen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

morgen.... 
also  ich fasse zusammen:
ihr wollt morgen fahren....
un ihr wollt sonntag fahrn wisst aber nich ab wo (kelkheim/hohemark)

hab ic da soweit alles mitbekommen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> höchst bis kelkheim meldet leichten regen. pünktlich zum feierabend
> 
> war doch ne gute wahl, heute das auto zu nehmen



Mimose 

Das war wirklich nur ganz leichter Regen. Bin sogar noch im Wald gewesen ein wenig WAB-Bolzen und am Schluss den Mannstein-Trail runter.

Hat Spass gemacht 

Super gute Luft und am Ende hat es gar nicht mehr geregnet


----------



## Alberto68 (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Definiere: Früh!
> 
> Habe jedenfalls vor, ihn schon heute Abend zu backen.
> 
> Wäsche ist aufgehängt, Spülmaschine läuft, jetzt erst mal zum Einkaufsmarathon...



dann biste du ja morgen ausgeruht  ..da kannich dich ja wieder quälen den berghoch es gibt 1000hm bis zum fuchsi zu überbieten  

Früh ist zwischen 9 und 10  ok 10 uhr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Yep, Wochenende ist eingeläutet...
> 
> ...und schon geht der Stress los :
> Samstag Tour, Sonntag Tour.
> Da brauch man dann erstmal wieder mindestens die halbe Woche zur Erholung.



Tja, der liebe Freizeit-Stress


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> dann biste du ja morgen ausgeruht  ..da kannich dich ja wieder quälen den berghoch es gibt 1000hm bis zum fuchsi zu überbieten
> 
> Früh ist zwischen 9 und 10  ok 10 uhr



Ausgeruht???  Ich habe eben 15kg hier hoch gewuchtet. Mußte meinen Einkaufsmarathon bei 15kg abbrechen, der Kofferraum war voll... 

Habe nicht nur die Schrauben, sondern diese sogar aus Edelstahl bekommen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen....
> also  ich fasse zusammen:
> ihr wollt morgen fahren....
> un ihr wollt sonntag fahrn wisst aber nich ab wo (kelkheim/hohemark)
> ...



Das morgige Event heißt eigentlich an ***** schrauben, mit vorheriger Tour ab Kelkheim. Sonntag dann eine Tour, eher im Hochtaunus. Und Mittwoch wird es wohl auch eine längere Tour geben (Limburg?).


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das morgige Event heißt eigentlich an ***** schrauben, mit vorheriger Tour ab Kelkheim. Sonntag dann eine Tour, eher im Hochtaunus. Und Mittwoch wird es wohl auch eine längere Tour geben (Limburg?).



also limburg wollt ihr dann mal ehrr so fahrradweg fahrn ...


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also limburg wollt ihr dann mal ehrr so fahrradweg fahrn ...



 war Bertos Vorschlag.  Wenn dem so wäre, dann mit mir nur als GA!


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> war Bertos Vorschlag.  Wenn dem so wäre, dann mit mir nur als GA!



hilfe warte...wat is GA ???

wie auch schon mal gesagt... 
aurounderum Lenzhahn...


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> war Bertos Vorschlag.  Wenn dem so wäre, dann mit mir nur als GA!



Limburg is halt wunderbar zum tempo-machen   un das auf ner relativ langen strecke


----------



## Maggo (28. September 2007)

gude crazy,

kimmste am sundaach aach. ich könnt nochn fwrepräsentant gebrauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Limburg is halt wunderbar zum tempo-machen   un das auf ner relativ langen strecke



mit euch faah ich am mittwoch net. soviel iss gewiss.


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hilfe warte...wat is GA ???
> 
> wie auch schon mal gesagt...
> aurounderum Lenzhahn...



GA ist kurz für Grundlagen-Ausdauertrainig. Nix Tatü!


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit euch faah ich am mittwoch net. soviel iss gewiss.



 Wieso???


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> GA ist kurz für Grundlagen-Ausdauertrainig. Nix Tatü!


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

Hmmmmm, französischer Comté auf Wallnußbrot!


----------



## caroka (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ausgeruht???  Ich habe eben 15kg hier hoch gewuchtet. Mußte meinen Einkaufsmarathon bei 15kg abbrechen, der Kofferraum war voll...
> 
> Habe nicht nur die Schrauben, sondern diese sogar aus Edelstahl bekommen!



  Wo denn?  


Ich war gerade Laufen. Es war super ge*les Wetter dafür. Und wisst Ihr, wen ich getroffen habe.....MissH!  

So, morgen kommt mein Ex. Da hab ich mehr Zeit und Ruhe, wenn ich mit Euch fahre.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, französischer Comté auf Wallnußbrot!



wat futterst duu?


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo denn?


Im Globus in Hofm. 



caroka schrieb:


> Ich war gerade Laufen. Es war super ge*les Wetter dafür. Und wisst Ihr, wen ich getroffen habe.....MissH!
> 
> So, morgen kommt mein Ex. Da hab ich mehr Zeit und Ruhe, wenn ich mit Euch fahre.


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wat futterst duu?



kK

hier: kulinarische Köstlichkeiten.


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kK
> 
> hier: kulinarische Köstlichkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmm, französischer Comté auf Wallnußbrot!



hier gabs wiener schnitzel mit pommes. dazu ein leckeres bier, natürlich nicht alk frei. um mit waHltHos worten zu sprechen:

RÜLPS!

bis später, ich geh mal zum hund!


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

mann, isch krie so gaaaanz laaangsam *huuunger*  

und muß noch auf mein frauchen warten


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier gabs wiener schnitzel mit pommes. dazu ein leckeres bier, natürlich nicht alk frei. um mit waHltHos worten zu sprechen:
> 
> RÜLPS!


*

*


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

alter walter....
ich sortier grad 3 wochen schulgeschehen in meine dicken ordner ein!!!!
das is ein kuschen wuschel


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> alter walter....
> ich sortier grad 3 wochen schulgeschehen in meine dicken ordner ein!!!!
> das is ein kuschen wuschel



was lernen wir daraus ? besser gleich aufräumen oder wegwerfen  
in 10 jahren guggst de net mehr rein, isch schwör


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was lernen wir daraus ? besser gleich aufräumen oder wegwerfen
> in 10 jahren guggst de net mehr rein, isch schwör



des glaub ich ja auch 
nur des is des was ich innerhalb der letzten 3 wochen an kopien un mitschriften hab...., was heiß den kram brauch ich bal wieder fpr die arbeiten --> also ordentlich einheften....

aber hast schoin recht... ich bin einfach zu faul .. alles was ich mitschreib bleib irgentwie immer bei mir im collegeblock  
un nach drei wochen bilckt da kein mensch merh durch was wo wann war.... immerhin hab ich mir für diese jahr mal angewöhnt immer des fach un des datum aufs blatt zu schreiben


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

ich muss euch mal ne bachdurchfahrt zeigen 
das is is zu köstlich  ich glaub der crazy hatte euch schion mal des video geschickt


----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich muss euch mal ne bachdurchfahrt zeigen
> das is is zu köstlich  ich glaub der crazy hatte euch schion mal des video geschickt



ja, ich entsinne mich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier gabs wiener schnitzel mit pommes. dazu ein leckeres bier, natürlich nicht alk frei. um mit waHltHos worten zu sprechen:
> 
> RÜLPS!
> 
> bis später, ich geh mal zum hund!



 hab' auch Hunger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

wo is eig de wondermike 
hab lang nichts mehr von dem gehört...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, morgen kommt mein Ex. Da hab ich mehr Zeit und Ruhe, wenn ich mit Euch fahre.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2007)

machts gut ich geh pennen... GN8 @ all
TSCHÖÖÖÖ


----------



## wondermike (28. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wo is eig de wondermike
> hab lang nichts mehr von dem gehört...



Bin noch da. In letzter Zeit komme ich mit dem Lesen nicht mehr so recht hinterher...


----------



## wissefux (28. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> machts gut ich geh pennen... GN8 @ all
> TSCHÖÖÖÖ



auch nix mehr los mit den jungspunden  

für die morgige tour sieht´s übrigens ganz gut aus  
12.00 uhr fbh, oder ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> für die morgige tour sieht´s übrigens ganz gut aus  12.00 uhr fbh, oder ?



rightiright


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auch nix mehr los mit den jungspunden
> 
> für die morgige tour sieht´s übrigens ganz gut aus
> 12.00 uhr fbh, oder ?



fbh - da hab` ich aber `n Augenblick gebraucht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> fbh - da hab` ich aber `n Augenblick gebraucht...





GN8


----------



## Alberto68 (29. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also limburg wollt ihr dann mal ehrr so fahrradweg fahrn ...





Arachne schrieb:


> war Bertos Vorschlag.  Wenn dem so wäre, dann mit mir nur als GA!




GA  

RADWEG    

müssen wir uns mal zusammen setzen und ihr hab doch alles zu tolle teuere navis, ich dachte die zeigen einem auch den weg oder können die nur aufzeichnen    WAB Ok aber kein radweg oder wollen wir rennrad fahren


----------



## Arachne (29. September 2007)

So, es ist vollbracht, er ist im Backofen! 

Irgendwie hatte ich heute weniger Zeit zum Essen, als im Büro. So stressige Frei-Tage kann ich mir nicht so oft leisten...


----------



## arkonis (29. September 2007)

ich werde morgen zum Hibike düsen, danach eine Runde drhn. Könnte aber erst am Nachmittag was werden.


----------



## Maggo (29. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, es ist vollbracht, er ist im Backofen!



dein trek rahmen???? 

 


guten morgen!


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. September 2007)

Moin Moin!



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Limburg is halt wunderbar zum tempo-machen   un das auf ner relativ langen strecke



all right, 28er Schnitt auf 80km/600hm  



Maggo schrieb:


> gude crazy,
> 
> kimmste am sundaach aach. ich könnt nochn fwrepräsentant gebrauche.



muss mal schaun wies mir heut abend / morgen früh geht, heute erste Körperliche arbeit seit ich wieder krank bin / war 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> GA
> 
> RADWEG
> 
> müssen wir uns mal zusammen setzen und ihr hab doch alles zu tolle teuere navis, ich dachte die zeigen einem auch den weg oder können die nur aufzeichnen    WAB Ok aber kein radweg oder wollen wir rennrad fahren



in Limburg gibts WABs? Geteerte vielleicht  und die kann man prima Bolzen  vor allem aufm Hinweg (34schnitt)


----------



## caroka (29. September 2007)

Morsche,



Arachne schrieb:


> Im Globus in Hofm.


Der hat ja auch M7er Gewindestäbe.  



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich muss euch mal ne bachdurchfahrt zeigen
> das is is zu köstlich  ich glaub der crazy hatte euch schion mal des video geschickt


Kann ich mich noch gut dran erinnern.  



Maggo schrieb:


> dein trek rahmen????
> 
> 
> guten morgen!


Ganz so verrückt ist er dann doch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2007)

Guten Morgen @All


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen @All



Moin Wahltho


----------



## Alberto68 (29. September 2007)

MORGEN....


wenn ich aus den Fenster schau bin ich total motiviert .....
könnte ich grade wieder ins bett gehen, geh ich erst mal was zum frühstücken einkaufen


----------



## caroka (29. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> MORGEN....
> 
> 
> wenn ich aus den Fenster schau bin ich total motiviert .....
> könnte ich grade wieder ins bett gehen, geh ich erst mal was zum frühstücken einkaufen



Ich glaube, ich könnte ohne einen gemütlichen Kaffee nicht aus dem Haus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wenn ich aus den Fenster schau bin ich total motiviert .....



Sieht echt nicht so Pralle draussen aus


----------



## caroka (29. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sieht echt nicht so Pralle draussen aus



Wie groß ist denn die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für den Zeitraum von 1200-1600?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für den Zeitraum von 1200-1600?



Lt. www.wetter.de soll es heute eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht regnen - Hoffen wir, dass das stimmt


----------



## caroka (29. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lt. www.wetter.de soll es heute eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht regnen - Hoffen wir, dass das stimmt



 Da kann ja nichts schiefgehen. Die Sonne tragen wir doch in uns. Das gibt ja schönstes Bikewetter.


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da kann ja nichts schiefgehen. Die Sonne tragen wir doch in uns. Das gibt ja schönstes Bikewetter.



das will ich doch mal hoffen, jetzt wo ich mein  im kindergarten für erwachsene abgegeben habe und bis ca. 15.00 freie bahn hab


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

2 stunden hat das wetter noch zeit, sich was besseres zu überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lt. www.wetter.de soll es heute eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht regnen - Hoffen wir, dass das stimmt


Na hoffentlich. Will noch ein paar Außenbilder mit etwas mehr Licht vom Rad machen, bevor ich es auf der Jungfernfahrt nachher richtig einsaue.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich. Will noch ein paar Außenbilder mit etwas mehr Licht vom Rad machen, bevor ich es auf der Jungfernfahrt nachher richtig einsaue.



Na gerade schifft es jedenfalls noch ziemlich in Kelkheim


----------



## Arachne (29. September 2007)

Morgen,

wo wir das mit dem Kk geregelt haben, wie komm` ich nach fbh...

im Moment fühle ich mich nicht danach bis in die Küche zu kommen.


----------



## ratte (29. September 2007)

Brrrr, was für eine Suppe da draußen. 

Und nu?


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Brrrr, was für eine Suppe da draußen.
> 
> Und nu?



in stuttgart bei der rad wm scheint wenigstens die sonne  

die schei$$e scheint am staufen festzuhängen. wahltho, mach mal was ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die schei$$e scheint am staufen festzuhängen. wahltho, mach mal was ...



Habe gerade mit Caro telefoniert. Das mit der Tour vor dem Schrauben werden wir kurzfristig entscheiden müssen...

... so macht das jedenfalls keinen Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. September 2007)

ba, ba, ba, Pussies!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ba, ba, ba, Pussies!!!



Möchtest Du in jedem Fall eine Tour machen?


----------



## Arachne (29. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Möchtest Du in jedem Fall eine Tour machen?



naja, hatte mich seelisch und moralisch drauf eingestellt. 

Habe aber eben schon gemerkt, dass mein Montagsmorgen-Gefühl noch zu toppen ist... 

Ich gehe jetzt erstmal schwimmen und hoffe, dass Husten, Kopfschmerzen, Steifigkeit, Gliederschmerzen,... weg gehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Ich gehe jetzt erstmal schwimmen* und hoffe, dass Husten, Kopfschmerzen, Steifigkeit, Gliederschmerzen,... weg gehen.



Ok, das heisst für die 12:00 Uhr Runde bist Du raus und ich richte mich darauf ein, dass Du gegen 15:00 Uhr zum Schrauben in fbh vorbeikommst, ok?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. September 2007)

Moin, ich habe beschi..... Halsschmerzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe beschi..... Halsschmerzen



Mein Beleid, also auch nur Après-Biken und Verköstigen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Beleid, also auch nur Après-Biken und Verköstigen?



Maximal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Maximal



Come on, der KK ist fertig und Almut hat gerade den ZK in den Ofen geschoben und Du hast den speziellen Teil der Verköstigung


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

zum schrauben hätt ich auch noch was : mein city-bike bräuchte mal nen kompletten neuen antrieb nach gut 9000 km ...

dazu müßte ich aber erst mal hibike überfallen


----------



## caroka (29. September 2007)

Da ich jetzt entscheiden muss, wie es für mich weitergeht, sage ich mal das Biken ab. Ich werde ne Runde Laufen gehen, kurz und knackig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

also im regenradar ist aktuell nix mehr blaues rund um frankfurt zu sehen  

was liegt nu an


----------



## Arachne (29. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, das heisst für die 12:00 Uhr Runde bist Du raus und ich richte mich darauf ein, dass Du gegen 15:00 Uhr zum Schrauben in fbh vorbeikommst, ok?



bin gegen 12 in fbh


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt entscheiden muss, wie es für mich weitergeht, sage ich mal das Biken ab. Ich werde ne Runde Laufen gehen, kurz und knackig.


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin gegen 12 in fbh


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

ich pack dann mal meine 7 sachen ...

kater, wo bleiben die fotos


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

fertig. waren aber auch nur 6 sachen


----------



## ratte (29. September 2007)

Okay, ich pack mal meine Sachen.

Bis 12 Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin gegen 12 in fbh



roger that, 
*
@All: Es bleibt also bei 12:00 UHr ab fbh biken *

Werd' mich dann auch mal langsam vorbereiten


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

also bis gleich ...

ist übrigens perfektes rohloff-wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2007)

Ach so und Almut legt Wert darauf, dass die Biker und danach Schrauber/Après-Biker nach dem Biken/Schrauben (bei uns) unter die Dusche steigen...


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so und Almut legt Wert darauf, dass die Biker und danach Schrauber/Après-Biker nach dem Biken/Schrauben (bei uns) unter die Dusche steigen...



warum


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

die sonne, die sonne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist übrigens perfektes rohloff-wetter



Es ist immer perfektes rohloff-wetter


----------



## caroka (29. September 2007)

So, dann mach ich mich auch mal fertig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2007)

Der DHL-Mann hat gerade schon die Topo-Karten vom Luberon, die ich die Woche beim IGN in Frankreich bestellt hatte, gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. September 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> GA
> 
> RADWEG
> 
> müssen wir uns mal zusammen setzen und ihr hab doch alles zu tolle teuere navis, ich dachte die zeigen einem auch den weg oder können die nur aufzeichnen    WAB Ok aber kein radweg oder wollen wir rennrad fahren



also mit WAB's oder trails is es in und auf dem Weg nach Limburg ganz ganz mau


----------



## Cynthia (29. September 2007)

@ wahltho: Wenn ihr schon am Schrauben seid nachher, dürfte ich auch noch kurz vorbeikommen? Das Hinterrad ist platt. Den Schlauch zu wechseln dürfte kein Problem sein, aber das Rad wieder einzuhängen mit den Scheibenbremsen ... ich weiß nicht, ob ich das schaffe. Und Urs ist bei der A*****.


----------



## arkonis (29. September 2007)

was ist denn morgen? der Maggo hatte da was abgedeutet.Weiter weg wie Hofheim fahre ich aber nicht.


----------



## Maggo (29. September 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> was ist denn morgen? der Maggo hatte da was abgedeutet.Weiter weg wie Hofheim fahre ich aber nicht.



warum nicht?

haste dein zeug bekommen??


----------



## arkonis (29. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum nicht?
> 
> haste dein zeug bekommen??


 
teils, Hose und Handschuhe habe ich nicht Gore schneidert irgendwie enger. Hat alles nicht gepasst (XL), daher muss jetzt mit kurzen Hosen fahren.
Weiter weg wie Hofheim habe ich keine Lust, faulheit


----------



## caroka (29. September 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> @ wahltho: Wenn ihr schon am Schrauben seid nachher, dürfte ich auch noch kurz vorbeikommen? Das Hinterrad ist platt. Den Schlauch zu wechseln dürfte kein Problem sein, aber das Rad wieder einzuhängen mit den Scheibenbremsen ... ich weiß nicht, ob ich das schaffe. Und Urs ist bei der A*****.



Sollte das mit Wahltho nicht klappen, dann komme ich morgen bei Dir vorbei und helfe Dir.


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

war ne schöne tour heute rauf in den nebel. irgendwie mag ich diese herbstliche stimmung in den wäldern  

auf der wab zum fuxi runter hab ich zum ersten mal in freier wildbahn einen echten hirsch gesehen. genauer sogar zwei hirsche und ein reh.  

kann jetzt aber nicht sagen, ob es auch rote hirsche waren. auf jeden fall waren die 3 richtig authentisch, nicht so wie unser pseudo rh, der ja gar kein hirsch ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. September 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> @ wahltho: Wenn ihr schon am Schrauben seid nachher, dürfte ich auch noch kurz vorbeikommen? Das Hinterrad ist platt. Den Schlauch zu wechseln dürfte kein Problem sein, aber das Rad wieder einzuhängen mit den Scheibenbremsen ... ich weiß nicht, ob ich das schaffe. Und Urs ist bei der A*****.



Komm' vorbei. Wir sind jetzt zurück von der Tour


----------



## wissefux (29. September 2007)

ich kam übrigens gerade richtig nach hause, da klingelte das telefon : "die kleine tina möchte bitte schon früher aus dem kindergarten abgeholt werden"  
zum glück war vaddi schon fertig mit spielen und konnte sofort in den kindergarten fahren   

schraubt ihr schon oder plauscht ihr noch   immerhin hat die caro schon zurück ins forum gefunden 

edit : wahltho ist ja auch schon da ...


----------



## caroka (29. September 2007)

@Hkn

Als wir am Fuxtanz auf einen Kaffee eingekehrt waren, bist Du einfach an uns vorbei. 
Du hast nicht mal mein pfeifen gehört. 

Die Tour war heute richtig spassig. Zwar war es anfangs tierisch anstrengend für mich, doch es ging schön trailig hoch.  
So, jetzt erst mal was essen, duschen und nächster Termin.  So ein Freizeitstress.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. September 2007)

hi leute 






is ja echt en tolles wetter  sonne, regen, sonne, regen,sturm 

wann fahrt ihr morgen und ab wo?


----------



## fUEL (29. September 2007)

Feierabend - wochenend hurra  

war ja heut wechselhaftes Wetter, wenn man so rausgeguggt hat.......


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Feierabend - wochenend hurra
> 
> war ja heut wechselhaftes Wetter, wenn man so rausgeguggt hat.......



GLÜCKWUNSCH zum Feierabend... 
ich muss morgen früh noma ran


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. September 2007)

ei gude wie!

als ob das bissi Köstern da morgen mittag so viel a***** wär


----------



## Cynthia (29. September 2007)

Komm' vorbei. Wir sind jetzt zurück von der Tour 

Hallo Thomas, beim Kontrollieren des Mantels habe ich einen ca. 1 cm langen Riss  neben dem Profil festgestellt. Den Mantel kann ich wohl nicht mehr verwenden  . Was auch bedeutet, dass ich am Montag erst einen neuen Mantel kaufen muss. Heute werde ich also nicht mehr vorbei kommen. Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Hilfsbereitschaft!  

Euch ein schönes Wochenende

Christina


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kater, wo bleiben die fotos


Was für Fotos?

Jungfernfahrt mit dem Nox heute verlief sehr erfolgreich und überraschend wenig nass.


----------



## wondermike (29. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was für Fotos?
> 
> Jungfernfahrt mit dem Nox heute verlief sehr erfolgreich und überraschend wenig nass.



Na, da hab' ich ja direkt was verpasst. Konnte mich aber heute überhaupt nicht motivieren. Und mein Sofa hat sich auch schon ganz vernachlässigt gefühlt. Morgen soll es ja schön werden. Da geht doch was, oder?


----------



## Maggo (29. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Morgen soll es ja schön werden. Da geht doch was, oder?



keine ahnung, es :kotz: sich ja niemand richtig aus. ich will morgen auf alle fälle fahren.....mal schaun ob sich noch wer interessiertes findet.


----------



## wondermike (29. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> keine ahnung, es :kotz: sich ja niemand richtig aus.



Ist ja vielleicht auch besser so...    



> ich will morgen auf alle fälle fahren.....mal schaun ob sich noch wer interessiertes findet.



Wie wär's mit 13:00 Uhr ab Hohemark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Hkn
> 
> Als wir am Fuxtanz auf einen Kaffee eingekehrt waren, bist Du einfach an uns vorbei.
> Du hast nicht mal mein pfeifen gehört.
> ...



Ich hab gehört das da jemand am Fuxi an die Scheibe geklopft hat, dann hintergepfiffen und Markus gerufen hat. Da Markus nicht sein Name ist, hat er sich auch nicht umgedreht  Er hat scheinbar nicht kapiert das Du es warst   hat Dich aber bestimmt trotdem noch gern


----------



## hulkihulk (29. September 2007)

Servus liebe Leutz,

hmm, nich nur seltener Gast, sondern auch noch uuultraspät dran... wollt morgen aber auch ne Runde drehen - allerdings eher ne kurze  (die Pflicht ruft)... 13:00 Hohemark wär doch super. Melds Euch ruhig a moa, kuck allerdings erst um ca. zwoh Uhr morgens wieder hier rein - könnt aber auch SMS´n, wers denn mag: 0177 7938592.  

Lieber Grüsse und so oder so n schönen Sonntag ...Markus (groooss, weisses Cube, d.h. zur Zt. defektbedingt n olles Rockhopper  )


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. September 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ist ja vielleicht auch besser so...
> 
> 
> 
> Wie wär's mit 13:00 Uhr ab Hohemark?



kann man sich nicht vllt so ecke hofheim treffen oder kelkheim... so wie die letzten male ??

z.B. 13:00 uhr fischbach oder 14:00 uhr nfh


----------



## uwe50 (29. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kann man sich nicht vllt so ecke hofheim treffen oder kelkheim... so wie die letzten male ??
> 
> z.B. 13:00 uhr fischbach oder 14:00 uhr nfh



siehe Forum Touren ab Hofheim
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4095663&postcount=1537


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. September 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> siehe Forum Touren ab Hofheim
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4095663&postcount=1537



merci beaucoup


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. September 2007)

soo ich bin dann einfach mal so und sag 
13:30 uhr Fischbach Araltankstelle
nette Tour aufn Feldberg,Eichkopf, Atzel,über Hof Häusel un Kaisertempel zurück richtung Kelkehim / Hofheim
Strecke nach Bedarf ,,veränderbar,,
 LMB-Eintrag vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (29. September 2007)

Taunus de luxe Bewohner Starten im Gegensatz zu denen, die hinterm Bersch wohne  meue um 1 an de Saalbursch-
yippy


----------



## fUEL (29. September 2007)

Apropopo 

Hier würd merhr gefahren und wenischer geschwätzt............jedoch gern gelacht............ und ned gedisst...........


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. September 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Taunus de luxe Bewohner Starten im Gegensatz zu denen, die hinterm Bersch wohne  meue um 1 an de Saalbursch-
> yippy



wie definierst du Taunus de luxe bewohner 

ich geh schlafen tschöö


----------



## fUEL (29. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie definierst du Taunus de luxe bewohner
> 
> ich geh schlafen tschöö


 

de luxe is vor der Höhe......... nicht hinter dem Hügel...........


----------



## caroka (29. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> keine ahnung, es :kotz: sich ja niemand richtig aus. ich will morgen auf alle fälle fahren.....mal schaun ob sich noch wer interessiertes findet.


Das ist ja ein Ding. Hier geht es ja ab.  Also wir werden uns alle morgen irgendwo treffen, soviel steht fest. 
Der Hirsch wollte ursprünglich von der Hm aus starten, deshalb haben Wahltho , seine Frau, Robert (den ich noch nicht kenne) und ich uns um 13:00 Uhr ab Fischbach verabredet, da wir es nicht zur gewünschten Urzeit zur HM gepackt hätten. Wir wollten uns dann irgendwo dazugesellen. Da der RH wohl krank ist, gute Besserung von hier aus,  kam jetzt irgendwie nix richtig zusammen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir möglichst viele unterwegs treffen würden oder sich einige uns anschließen würden. 
Meine letzter Infostand 16:00 Uhr, heute. Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr. 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört das da jemand am Fuxi an die Scheibe geklopft hat, dann hintergepfiffen und Markus gerufen hat. Da Markus nicht sein Name ist, hat er sich auch nicht umgedreht  Er hat scheinbar nicht kapiert das Du es warst   hat Dich aber bestimmt trotdem noch gern


Ich habe Hkn gerufen.  
Da pfeif ich mal nem Kerl hinterher und der reagiert nicht.  
Warst Du auch am Fuxi? 

@Cynthia
Wenn Du auch mitwillst, Du weißt ich habe noch einen RR, dann müsstest Du nur mit dem Auto anfahren. Du kannst mich aber nur  bis 10Uhr erreichen. Danach werde ich nicht mehr viel Handlungsspielraum haben. Und RR sind jetzt einfach schei$$e.

@MissH 
Ich denke PN ist nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## caroka (29. September 2007)

GN8
Träumt was schönes.


----------



## Cynthia (30. September 2007)

@ caroka, wahltho, Almut: Urs hat mit bikerider um 13.30 Uhr in Fischbach ausgemacht (siehe LMB-Eintrag). Miss H möchte auch gerne mitfahren, ich ebenso. Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass wir uns alle um 13.30 Uhr in Fischbach treffen? 13 Uhr ist für Urs und mich sehr knapp. Wäre schön, wenn wir gemeinsam fahren könnten . 

Gute Nacht

Christina


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> @ caroka, wahltho, Almut: Urs hat mit bikerider um 13.30 Uhr in Fischbach ausgemacht (siehe LMB-Eintrag). Miss H möchte auch gerne mitfahren, ich ebenso. Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass wir uns alle um 13.30 Uhr in Fischbach treffen? 13 Uhr ist für Urs und mich sehr knapp. Wäre schön, wenn wir gemeinsam fahren könnten .



Sorry, für die späte Antwort und, dass wir das hier vorher nicht mehr lesen konnten,.

Wir sind jetzt gerade alle auseinandergegangen mit folgender gewohnter Vereinbarung:

12:00 Uhr Hofheim
12:30 Uhr Gundelhardt
13:00 Uhr Fischbach

Da es immer erfahrungsgemäß an der letzten Anlaufstelle immer etwas später wird, wäre es ausreichend und schön, wenn ihr so 13:15 Uhr Fischbach schaffen könntet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> keine ahnung, es :kotz: sich ja niemand richtig aus. ich will morgen auf alle fälle fahren.....mal schaun ob sich noch wer interessiertes findet.



Sorry Maggo, hat sich heute abend erst geklärt (siehe zwei Posts weiter oben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (30. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Hkn
> 
> Als wir am Fuxtanz auf einen Kaffee eingekehrt waren, bist Du einfach an uns vorbei.
> Du hast nicht mal mein pfeifen gehört.
> ...



ei carosche, sorry. das klopfen und pfeifen habe ich schon gehört - aber wie gesagt ich hab irgend nen namen verstanden und auch nicht wirklich gedacht um die uhrzeit jemand am fuxi zu treffen. 

war eh froh das mein schlapper körper grad irgendwie im schwung war. hätte ich gewusst das du es bist, wäre ich natürlich noch mal umgedreht.

hat sich ja auch gleich gerächt *lach* musste dann dafür 45 minuten auf dem alden in der kälte warten...


----------



## Arachne (30. September 2007)

Läßt man euch mal kurz alleine...   Wenn alles klappt, sind wir morgen ja eine richtig große Gruppe.  

@Maggo: fährst Du mit dem Auto nach Fischbach, oder kommst Du mit dem Rad nach Hofheim?

Ich fand die Samstag-Tour auch sehr nett!  nfh-, Rotes Kreuz- und X-Trail (für alle außer dem Fux nur zu zweidrittel) hoch auf den Feldi, auf dem Fuxi einen Café und über den Fuchsstein zurück.


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

moin,

@gerd: ich denke nicht wegen einer solchen distanz den motor anzuschmeissen. ich kann dann um kurz vor zwölf bei dir sein. wer fährt noch ab hofehim?


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

ich wünsch euch viel spaß heut mittag ...

so wie es aussieht wurde für mich die frühtour ab 9.00 uhr fbh gebucht


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

@wahltho und co : dann wartet doch einfach bis 13.30 uhr. ne halbe stunde rumzuplauschen sollte doch wirklich kein thema sein


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht wurde für mich die frühtour ab 9.00 uhr fbh gebucht


Doch dabei? Na dann bis gleich!


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Doch dabei? Na dann bis gleich!



muß mir doch mal den neuen rahmen angucken


----------



## Lucafabian (30. September 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe Hkn gerufen.
> Da pfeif ich mal nem Kerl hinterher und der reagiert nicht.



Ralph war auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt und hatte es eilig  
Er hat dann ne dreiviertel Stunde auf uns gewartet, war ganz durchgefroren 
und überrascht das er doch schon so früh da war.




caroka schrieb:


> Warst Du auch am Fuxi?



Ja, wir haben uns dort um 1600 mit Alex und Tom getroffen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> muß mir doch mal den neuen rahmen angucken


Sieht aus wie der von Bianka. Nur eben zwei Nummern größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie der von Bianka. Nur eben zwei Nummern größer.



und wahrscheinlich sauberer  

eigentlich darf ich in dem punkt ja nicht lästern, aber was solls ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, für die späte Antwort und, dass wir das hier vorher nicht mehr lesen konnten,.
> 
> Wir sind jetzt gerade alle auseinandergegangen mit folgender gewohnter Vereinbarung:
> 
> ...



morgen... 
ich hab mir jetzt einfach mal gesagt 13:30 fischbach.... 
weil ja gestern irgentwie von keinem was kam..
wie sieht das aus ... könnt ich mitfahrn? 
Wenn ja ich schaffs bis ca 13:30 vllt bissi früher... un laut meinem LMB eintrag kommt auch noch jemand anders....un da sollt ich denke auch dann umn 13:30 an der araltankstelle sein... ich erbitte  bissi Zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> un laut meinem LMB eintrag kommt auch noch jemand anders....



Urs und Frau wissen Bescheid, sie lesen hier mit.

Bitte versucht einfach ein ganz klein wenig früher da zu sein, damit wir so spätestens um 13:15 Uhr loskommen


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Urs und Frau wissen Bescheid, sie lesen hier mit.
> 
> Bitte versucht einfach ein ganz klein wenig früher da zu sein, damit wir so spätestens um 13:15 Uhr loskommen



HILFE  
immer eure Kürzel  
Urs?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> HILFE
> immer eure Kürzel
> Urs?



uwe50 = urs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. September 2007)

AHAAA 

Danke...also müsst ich des ja schaffen 
so nun muss ich aber auf die Arb*** 
machts gut
freu mich auf die Tour


----------



## Arachne (30. September 2007)

Sooo, nach zwei Tassen heißem Cacao sieht die Welt doch gleich wieder ganz anders aus! 

Aber trotzdem: wo ist sie? Wer hat sie? Gebt die Sonne wieder raus!!!


EDIT: Ups - Guten Morgen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem: wo ist sie? Wer hat sie? Gebt die Sonne wieder raus!!!



Sie ist doch da, mach mal die Rollos hoch


----------



## Arachne (30. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sie ist doch da, mach mal die Rollos hoch



Ja, ja, die sind doch schon oben! 

Oh, warte - tatsächlich, die Augenlider waren noch zu... 

Scheint in fbh die Sonne?


----------



## ratte (30. September 2007)

Morgen zusammen,

das sieht ja wirklich nach einem richtig schönen Tag aus da draußen. Oder liegt der Feldberg wieder im Nebel?


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

fahren wir heut auf den feldberg?


----------



## ratte (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> fahren wir heut auf den feldberg?


War gestern nicht von gesprochen worden.
Aber gestern sind wir auch bei Sonnenschein losgefahren und etwas höher war Nebel und es war verdammt schattig und pfiff ganz gut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> fahren wir heut auf den feldberg?



Mal sehen, ich glaub es wird heute eine sehr lustige, aber auch recht grosse und leistungsmässig heterogene Truppe


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> War gestern nicht von gesprochen worden.
> Aber gestern sind wir auch bei Sonnenschein losgefahren und etwas höher war Nebel und es war verdammt schattig und pfiff ganz gut.



worüber wurde denn gesprochen. ich wüßte gern ob es sich lohnt das große rad mizunehmen.


----------



## ratte (30. September 2007)

Irgendwie Richtung Fuchstanz. Es waren verschiedene Routen im Gespräch. Frag mich nicht was alles, ich bekomme die Trailnamen noch nicht auf die Kette. Aber auch von nicht zu viel bergauf und nett bergrunter für die Leute, die ihr Schaukelpferd ausführen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (30. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> nicht zu viel bergauf und nett bergrunter )



was wollt ihr denn ewig auf dem Feldberg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Aber auch von nicht zu viel bergauf und nett bergrunter für die Leute, die ihr Schaukelpferd ausführen wollen.



Wobei wie gesagt die Gruppe sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab leistungsmässig heute etwas heterogen sein wird 

Es war gestern die Rede davon, dass Du (Maggo) das Langbeinige reiten möchtest. Deshalb haben wir auch mit vereinter Kraft den Tourvorschlag von Stephan mit 1.000 hm bergauf bis zum Fuxi abgewehrt


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

ihr seid so lieb zu mir. ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich mich dafür jemals angemessen bedanken kann!


----------



## Arachne (30. September 2007)

Waren gestern dann ja doch wenigstens 30km bei 730Hm. Da brauche ich mich ja nicht ganz so zu schämen, dass sich meine Beine leicht krampfig anfühlen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr seid so lieb zu mir. ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich mich dafür jemals angemessen bedanken kann!



Ach Maggo, das haben wir doch gerne für Dich getan


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

gerd, biste soweit? ich würd ma losfaaahn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Waren gestern dann ja doch wenigstens 30km bei 730Hm. Da brauche ich mich ja nicht ganz so zu schämen, *dass sich meine Beine leicht krampfig anfühlen*...



Dieses doch sehr intensive Erlebnis hatte ich ja gestern abend schon


----------



## Alberto68 (30. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wobei wie gesagt die Gruppe sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab leistungsmässig heute etwas heterogen sein wird
> 
> Es war gestern die Rede davon, dass Du (Maggo) das Langbeinige reiten möchtest. Deshalb haben wir auch mit vereinter Kraft den Tourvorschlag von Stephan mit 1.000 hm bergauf bis zum Fuxi abgewehrt



moin zusammen GEILES wetter bin grade vom Gassi zurück
heute können wir es noch mal richtig krachen lassen


----------



## ratte (30. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dieses doch sehr intensive Erlebnis hatte ich ja gestern abend schon


Ich konnte es gestern noch rechtzeitig abwenden. Aber die lockersten sind die Stelzen heute nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Waren gestern dann ja doch wenigstens 30km bei 730Hm. Da brauche ich mich ja nicht ganz so zu schämen, *dass sich meine Beine leicht krampfig anfühlen*...



Dieses doch sehr intensive Erlebnis hatte ich ja gestern abend schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

So, Luberon-Robert ist auch um 13:00 Uhr bei mir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Aber die lockersten sind die Stelzen heute nicht.



Aber dafür immer nett anzuschauen


----------



## Milass (30. September 2007)

Wann beginnt denn eure heutige Runde? Treffpunkt?


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> das sieht ja wirklich nach einem richtig schönen Tag aus da draußen. Oder liegt der Feldberg wieder im Nebel?



moin ihr schnarchnasen  

feldberg liegt schön in der sonne   ich habs mit eigenen augen aus nächster nähe gesehen. auch der turm war plötzlich wieder da   

viel spaß dann, ihr habts wenigstens ein bischen wärmer als wir ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. September 2007)

Jau, das Wetter war heute nochmal besser als gestern. Weniger kühl, weniger Wind und mehr Sonne, sogar schon auf der "Frühschicht"-Runde. 

@Milass: Steht ein oder zwei Seiten weiter vorn (je nach Seiteneinstellung)  drin. Zumindest waren sie wohl zum Zeitpunkt deines Postings wohl schon alle im Aufbruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

so, zurück für mich wars ne sehr kurze tour. kurz vor waHltHos haustür machts knack im hinterbau......bei genauerer analyse stellt sich heraus, dass ein bolzen in der schwinge gerissen ist. ich weiß nicht ob und wenn ja was ich falsch mache, gerade jetzt bin ich aber erstmal gut gefrustet.
eigentlich wollte ich ja noch das ersatzrad holen, das ist mir jetzt aber auch irgendwie zu stressig.

ich geh mal schaun was auf der couch so los ist, vielleicht mach ich ne flasche wein auf

es hätte so ne schöne tour geben können.......


----------



## oldrizzo (30. September 2007)

moin,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlBkVPaSXeE

für alle die sich vor preherbstdepressionen schützen wollen ein kleines video aus whistler... fahrer sind joz und ivo von den rockriders. aufgenommen vor ivos großem crash 2006.


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> es hätte so ne schöne tour geben können.......



schade ...


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

mensch maggo, was machste auch für sachen  

ich lieg auch auf der couch, aber sicher weniger gefrustet wie du ...
zieh mir grad das wm-endspiel rein


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

*tooooor* für deutschland  

mädels, holt den pott ...


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

mist, elfer brasilien ...


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

gehalten


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

hab ja nix gegen brasilianierinnen  , aber heute dürfen sie mal   

mann, was freu ich mich schon auf den obligatorischen trikottausch


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

2 : 0 !!!


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

...............ein sommermärchen..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

wir sind

*weltmeisterin*


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

ganz besonders toll find ich den rummel draussen. autocorsos hupkonzerte, leicht bekleidete typen die ein autogramm der protagonisitinnen auf der brust tragen...........

bemerkenswert im negativen sinne fand ich auch den aprupten wechsel zur epofresser wm in stuggi. klar, die haben auch ihre daseinsberechtigung......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ Maggo: das is ja echt super sch**e, warum halten die denn nicht? Nils seins is doch auch erst letztens defekt gegangen


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ganz besonders toll find ich den rummel draussen. autocorsos hupkonzerte, leicht bekleidete typen die ein autogramm der protagonisitinnen auf der brust tragen...........
> 
> bemerkenswert im negativen sinne fand ich auch den aprupten wechsel zur epofresser wm in stuggi. klar, die haben auch ihre daseinsberechtigung......



ja, hier ist auch die hölle los. man kommt kaum noch vor die tür ...

ob morgen einer am römer zum empfang steht ausser den üblichen touris  

du bist ganz klar beim falschen sender. zdf ist immer noch bei unseren mädels


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

gleich klärt sich die frage nach dem neuen epo-weltmeister ...


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

die k-frage müsste heute auch noch gelöst werden ...


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

ich geh mal davon aus, dass ich heute meinen titel kampflos abgeben muß


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

ich leiste halt mal die vora*****


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

epo hin oder her. das rennen ist recht spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

fahrt ihr noch oder fresst ihr schon


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

ausgerechnet der bettini will waldmeister werden


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

one man show hier oder was ???


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

lugga komm, jeder nur 30 posts


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

noch 5 km ...


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

*luggaaaaa*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

*hknnnnnn*


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> *luggaaaaa*





wissefux schrieb:


> *hknnnnnn*



pah !


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

cool, bald hab ich den cr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

ich bin auch noch da....


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

jetzt guck ich epo-wm fertisch ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> cool, bald hab ich den cr



Bei deiner extremspammerei hier kein Wunder


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich bin auch noch da....



wir haben einen anderen kampf auszutragen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

mal kurz nachrechnen wie lange du bei der 30sec sperre brauchst um 50 Post loszulassen....25mins 
kann ich also beruhigt schonmal kurz am "neuen" HT schrauben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

Womit wir ja auch schon ein Thema für die letzen 49 Post hätten


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

der bettini hats tatsächlich gemacht  

immerhin, ein deutscher ist dritter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

schraub du mal, ich zieh das jetzt durch


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

denk dran, jeder meiner posts bringt mich dir näher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

Trotzdem RR-ler  mir ist das auf der Strasse rumrutschen ja zu riskant, ich bleib da lieber im Wald  wenn ich denn mal zum fahren komme


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

was genau schraubst du denn


----------



## habkeinnick (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> *hknnnnnn*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

das ist echt schön für dich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

ei gude hkn!


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Trotzdem RR-ler  mir ist das auf der Strasse rumrutschen ja zu riskant, ich bleib da lieber im Wald  wenn ich denn mal zum fahren komme



tja, mtb wird nur alle schaltjahr im tv übertragen. bei olympia ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was genau schraubst du denn



ich bau mein Strassen-HT zum WAB Geschoss um 

Lenker, was meint ihr, 580mm Flatbar oder 620/660mm Rizerbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

mahlzeit hkn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> tja, mtb wird nur alle schaltjahr im tv übertragen. bei olympia ...



angeblich kommt ja hin und wieder auf Eurosport oder DSF mal was von MTB-lern  hab ich nur gesagt bekommen (von verschiedenen Leuten), gesehen noch nie.


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich bau mein Strassen-HT zum WAB Geschoss um
> 
> Lenker, was meint ihr, 580mm Flatbar oder 620/660mm Rizerbar?



wenn du ein geschoss willst, dann natürlich flatbar ...


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> angeblich kommt ja hin und wieder auf Eurosport oder DSF mal was von MTB-lern  hab ich nur gesagt bekommen (von verschiedenen Leuten), gesehen noch nie.



aber eher nicht live, oder


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

Ich will damit aber auch hin und wieder mal nen Trail hoch-runterschießen 
Flatbar hätte noch den Vorteil das ich mind. 110g spare


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

hkn, es ist noch zu früh zum pokern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

von Live war keine Rede, nur von gesendet werden


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich will damit aber auch hin und wieder mal nen Trail hoch-runterschießen
> Flatbar hätte noch den Vorteil das ich mind. 110g spare



an meinem hardtail ist auch ein flatbar. hab mit den trails im taunus null probleme bergab oder bergauf.

der rizer-bar am fully ist mir eigentlich viel zu breit. mag ich nicht so gerne ...

gewicht ist immer ein argument für ein renngeschoss


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

achso, noch dazu mÃ¼sste ich den Flatbar kaufen (14â¬), die Rizer liegen noch hier rum...


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

@crazy: ein richtiges wab geschoss braucht unbedingt nen flatbar, den auf so schmal wie geht (30cm) gekürzt, damit du nicht an den wanderern hängen bleibst.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

Ganz so leicht wirds eh nicht (fahre erst mal die Reifen die noch rumliegen, da sind noch locker 300g drin).


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> von Live war keine Rede, nur von gesendet werden



man kann ja schon froh sein, dass es sowas wie live-ticker im i-net gibt  

na ja, mtb live im tv ist auch etwas schwieriger als straßenrad ...


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der rizer-bar am fully ist mir eigentlich viel zu breit. mag ich nicht so gerne ...



absäbeln geht immer, dranschneiden wird schwierig.


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @crazy: ein richtiges wab geschoss braucht unbedingt nen flatbar, den auf so schmal wie geht (30cm) gekürzt, damit du nicht an den wanderern hängen bleibst.



das spart auch noch gewicht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @crazy: ein richtiges wab geschoss braucht unbedingt nen flatbar, den auf so schmal wie geht (30cm) gekürzt, damit du nicht an den wanderern hängen bleibst.



du kennst mich doch, jetzt heißt es WAB Geschoss und am End missbrauch ichs eh wieder


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

die k-frage wird doch kein kinderspiel heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich bau mein Strassen-HT zum WAB Geschoss um
> 
> Lenker, was meint ihr, 580mm Flatbar oder 620/660mm Rizerbar?



vorbau rumdrehn iss pflicht. und immer drauf achten, dass die reifenschrift genau exakt über dem ventil liegt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das spart auch noch gewicht



warum nicht komplett ohne Lenker? Starrer Antrieb und am Vorbau lenken


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du kennst mich doch, jetzt heißt es WAB Geschoss und am End missbrauch ichs eh wieder



es tut mir jetzt schon leid  

gibts nicht irgend eine organisation, die für die rechte geschundener bikes eintritt


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... dass die reifenschrift genau exakt über dem ventil liegt.



ganz grober verstoß ...


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> warum nicht komplett ohne Lenker? Starrer Antrieb und am Vorbau lenken



genau, die hand,bzw den unterarm vorher mit den zivilbullen kabelbindern am vorbau festschnallen damit auch ja keiner schwächelt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vorbau rumdrehn iss pflicht. und immer drauf achten, dass die reifenschrift genau exakt über dem ventil liegt.



Is beides eh schon immer so an dem Bike


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ganz grober verstoß ...



frag mal die stylepolizei, die erzählt dir genau das gegneteil.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die k-frage wird doch kein kinderspiel heute



genau richtig, jetzt wos eng wird kommen sie alle aus ihren Löchern und machen hier mit


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Is beides eh schon immer so an dem Bike



wer braucht schon räder und vorbei am bike  

wichtig ist einzig und allein ein stabiler rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> genau richtig, jetzt wos eng wird kommen sie alle aus ihren Löchern und machen hier mit



eng iss toll................ups.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

Obwohl da jetzt lauter däure  Teile dran kommen bleibt schwer, bzw wird sogar etwas schwerer als vorher


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> genau richtig, jetzt wos eng wird kommen sie alle aus ihren Löchern und machen hier mit



is irgendwie immer so  

aber dann kann ich wenigstens nachher behaupten, ich hätte meinen titel in einem harten mehrkampf verteidigt


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

hier läuft gerade so ne familyshow im tv. es geht drum mit einem rad so LANGSAM wie möglich von a nach b zu rollen. wer am längsten braucht hat gewonnen. schade, das wäre was für mich.


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> eng iss toll................ups.



enge löcher ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> eng iss toll................ups.



kann ich mir vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier läuft gerade so ne familyshow im tv. es geht drum mit einem rad so LANGSAM wie möglich von a nach b zu rollen. wer am längsten braucht hat gewonnen. schade, das wäre was für mich.



wo ?


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

jaja....


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

sat1


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

Das Niveu sinkt gerade "etwas"


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

so, hab mal zum schnelleren rechner gewechselt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

knapp


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

die iss viel schneller als ichund komplett auser atem vor anstrengung.


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

jetzt wird es ernst ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

knapper


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

hab ich wohl meinen titel gegen harte konkurrenz verteidigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

glückwunsch fuggsi. bin mal gespannt wer als erster löscht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

wie ich diese 30sec liebe  dabei hab ich schon so lang kein k mehr geknackt  

löchen kommt nicht in Frage  wo kämen wir denn da hin


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

crazy wasn los? unenstspannt?<-----oder wie das wort heißt!


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> glückwunsch fuggsi. bin mal gespannt wer als erster löscht.



hier wird nix gelöscht  

meine sig ist amtlich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

aber immerhin haben mein "knapp" und mein "knapper" gestimmt


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aber immerhin haben mein "knapp" und mein "knapper" gestimmt



stimmt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> crazy wasn los? unenstspannt?<-----oder wie das wort heißt!



ich bin total logger


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt



das is doch viel besser als das k zu treffen 

ich steck ma die SattelStange ins RahmenLoch und polier die Sache den Rahmen dann ein bisschen


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das is doch viel besser als das k zu treffen
> 
> ich steck ma die Stange ins Loch und polier die Sache dann ein bisschen



viel spaß dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

stats:

1000-uwe
2000-gerd
3000-fux
4000-hirsch
5000-arkonis
6000-maggo
7000-hkn
8000-arkonis
9000-arkonis
10000-maggo
11000-hkn
12000-maggo
13000-gerd
14000-hkn
15000-caro
16000-maggo
17000-maggo
18000-kater
19000-fuel
20000-maggo
21000-gerd
22000-bodo
23000-uwe durch zugegebenen betrug 
24000- carsten
25000-hkn
26000-rocky mountain
27000-carsten
28000-kater
29000-caro
30000-padres team
31000-uwe
32000-uwe
33000-hkn
34000-waHltHo
35000-waHltHo allerdings ein anzweifelbares ergebnis
36000-kater
37000-fux
38000-waHltHo
39000-ratte
40000-fuel
41000-fux
42000-fux


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel spaß dabei



ok, erst essen, dann polieren, dann Stange rin und dann n Foto knipsen 
und die Tage gehts dann weiter 

in 2-3 Wochen steht das Ding


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

was wird denn poliert?? 

wer startet morgen mit mir nen versuch ab hofheim?


----------



## caroka (30. September 2007)

MissH und ich sind sicher gelandet. 

Bin kurz im off.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was wird denn poliert??
> 
> wer startet morgen mit mir nen versuch ab hofheim?



der Rahmen wird mal schön mit so Fahrradglanz Zeug eingerieben  einmal geht das 

Morgen kann ich auch nicht, die Vivi hat Geburtstag  lecker Kuchen


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

dann richte mal unbekannterweise alles gute aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

mach ich, sie kennt von dir ja bisher auch nur dein breites Grinsen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

ei gude Lugga!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. September 2007)

Gude Cracy 

bist Du wieder Xsund?


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mach ich, sie kennt von dir ja bisher auch nur dein breites Grinsen



bring sie dochmal mit zum biken!


----------



## Miss H (30. September 2007)

supper trails  , supper leute  , danke Caro  

Wosnheutnochwaslos?  

Miss H


----------



## fUEL (30. September 2007)

Heut nachmittag am Fuxtanz:
Kommt einer volle Emme angerast, zwischen Kleinkindern und alten Leuten mitten auf dem Platz zwischen den Lokalen mit blockierten Reifen Powerslide probiert und dann hat sich der Junge fast die Eier auf dem Oberrohr aufgehauen als er pseudobunnyhopppsend nach dem Rest der Gruppe Ausschau hielt. 

Der Rest der Gruppe kam dann irgendwann auch und es waren........ die Plauscher.

Ein Familienvater, dessen Kind gerade noch vor Eurem Teammitglied weglaufen konnte wurde von seiner Frau noch besänftigt, sonst hätte er wie er wörtlich gesagt hat: dem eine in die dumme Fresse......

Specialist Epic? ( schwarz, der der als erster da warvon dertruppe)  Fahrer, Du hast Glück gehabt, der Familienvater war 2 m groß, das hät weh getan......... verdient hättest Du es ja gehabt, schäm Dich.


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. September 2007)

moin... 
SUPER TOUR!! SUPER LEUTE!!

nur hatte ab Atzelberg noch gewisse Pannen       

@GERD es gab kein grinsen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bring sie dochmal mit zum biken!



sie hat leider kein richtiges Radl, mein HT ist zu groß und meine größentechnisch passende Bikemaxx Schleuder lässt sich nicht mehr fahrtüchtig herrichten (Steuersatz is hin) 
Und ausdauertechnisch siehts da wohl auch noch nicht so rosig aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin...
> SUPER TOUR!! SUPER LEUTE!!
> 
> nur hatte ab Atzelberg noch gewisse Pannen



Yepp, es war wie immer eine superlustige Tour  

Was hast Du denn noch für Pannen gehabt?


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. September 2007)

Punkt eins: am Atzel hab ich en megakrampf im rechten muskel des linken oberschnekels bekomme.. d.h. konnts bein nimmer bewegen un hab dann 15 mit auf der gasse gelegen ( tierische scmerzen)

un ab ehlahalten war dann mein Freilauf im Eimer... d.h. kein Ersatz keine Touren un bal Ferien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. September 2007)

das wars dann mit ,, in den ferien biken,,


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das wars dann mit ,, in den ferien biken,,



Hhmmm, was ist denn das für 'ne Nabe?


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

na, will sich denn keiner zu dem von fuel erwähnten vorfall outen  

schwache vorstellung am fuxtanz, wenn dem wirklich so war  

würd aber auch gern mal ne gegendarstellung lesen ...

bei mir funzt das forum kaum noch  , nur gut, dass die k-frage schon rum ist


----------



## arkonis (30. September 2007)

ich war heute auch unterwegs allerdings mehr im Vodertaunus,
dabei habe am Ende des Trails einen Einsamen Fliegenpilz enteckt, hier der Beweiß


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hhmmm, was ist denn das für 'ne Nabe?



Shimano DEORE XT 6 - Loch


----------



## arkonis (30. September 2007)

einen bösen Achter habe ich auch nun


----------



## wissefux (30. September 2007)

habt ihr auch schwierigkeiten ? beide rechner machen probleme, also tippe ich mal auf das forum selbst.
kann nicht zu den letzten beiträgen gehen und bekomme auch keinen antwort-button.
nur über zitieren von alten beiträgen kann ich noch was tippen.
ist mir auf dauer aber zu blöd  

bis morgen denn ...


----------



## Arachne (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, zurück für mich wars ne sehr kurze tour. kurz vor waHltHos haustür machts knack im hinterbau......bei genauerer analyse stellt sich heraus, dass ein bolzen in der schwinge gerissen ist. ich weiß nicht ob und wenn ja was ich falsch mache, gerade jetzt bin ich aber erstmal gut gefrustet.
> eigentlich wollte ich ja noch das ersatzrad holen, das ist mir jetzt aber auch irgendwie zu stressig.
> 
> ich geh mal schaun was auf der couch so los ist, vielleicht mach ich ne flasche wein auf
> ...



Ich war echt ziemlich traurig, hatte mich so auf`s Fahren mit Dir gefreut!  Hoffe aber inständig, dass Du es zeitlich mal wieder schaffst!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gude Cracy
> 
> bist Du wieder Xsund?



das weiß ich noch nicht, bin mir da nicht so sicher. Muss mal für mich ganz logger irgendwie hier bissi rumfahren, dann werd ichs wissen. Aber Gipfel kann ich sicher noch keine stürmen, aber das liegt sicher nicht nur an der Erkältung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> habt ihr auch schwierigkeiten ? beide rechner machen probleme, also tippe ich mal auf das forum selbst.
> kann nicht zu den letzten beiträgen gehen und bekomme auch keinen antwort-button.
> nur über zitieren von alten beiträgen kann ich noch was tippen.
> ist mir auf dauer aber zu blöd
> ...



Ist bei mir auch, kaum Reaktion..............Trotzdem nen schönen Abend


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

@ Fux: bei mir is das Forum auch recht langsam.
Scheint heut echt kein guter Tag zu sein...


----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

@fux: forum iss defekt, bei meinen zwei rechnern auch.
@gerd: morgen locker hofheim?
@rest: erzähl doch mal was da am fuxi war?! am ende gleubt man noch das plasucherteam wäre eine horde wilder trailnazis.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, zurück für mich wars ne sehr kurze tour. kurz vor waHltHos haustür machts knack im hinterbau......bei genauerer analyse stellt sich heraus, dass ein bolzen in der schwinge gerissen ist. ich weiß nicht ob und wenn ja was ich falsch mache, gerade jetzt bin ich aber erstmal gut gefrustet.
> eigentlich wollte ich ja noch das ersatzrad holen, das ist mir jetzt aber auch irgendwie zu stressig.
> 
> ich geh mal schaun was auf der couch so los ist, vielleicht mach ich ne flasche wein auf
> ...



Das war wirklich superschade Maggo 

Ich hab' ja viele Ersatzteile im Keller, aber das war wirklich zu spezifisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: morgen locker hofheim?



Wär' ich evtl. auch dabei 

Wenn ich mitdarf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

welcher von den Plauschern hat denn ein schwarzes Spezi Epic?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. September 2007)

klar darfst du! je mehr desto mehr!


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. September 2007)

ich glaub ich ruf morgen mal bei actionssports an un frag die mal ob die mir die nabe direkt austauschen können ^^ un nicht erst dann zu shimano etc etc...

hoffe mal die machen das


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> welcher von den Plauschern hat denn ein schwarzes Spezi Epic?



das war der bilas, silas  milass  
son extremer CC'ler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> welcher von den Plauschern hat denn ein schwarzes Spezi Epic?



Die Anschuldigungen von fUEL können sich nur auf Milass beziehen. Der war heute mal wieder bei der Plauscher-Tour dabei und fährt ein schwarzes Epic.

Ich selbst habe den von fUEL geschilderten Vorfall aber überhaupt nicht beobachten können, weil ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt die zweite Gruppe geguidet habe, die etwas später am Fuxi angekommen ist, und Milass in der ersten Gruppe war. Keiner hat während der Pause in der Gaststätte am Fuxi von einem derartigen Vorfall gesprochen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar darfst du! je mehr desto mehr!


----------



## arkonis (30. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> habt ihr auch schwierigkeiten ? beide rechner machen probleme, also tippe ich mal auf das forum selbst.
> kann nicht zu den letzten beiträgen gehen und bekomme auch keinen antwort-button.
> nur über zitieren von alten beiträgen kann ich noch was tippen.
> ist mir auf dauer aber zu blöd
> ...


 
da liegt an den 1545 Nutzern, zuviel Traffic


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. September 2007)

soooo meine lieben 
ich geh dann mal ins BEtt und träum von kaputten naben un knacksenden gabeln   un nicht zu vergessen von krämpfen  

machts gut GN8

P.S. nochmal.... WAR ECHT KLASSE HEUT


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2007)

gn8 iggi, wird schon werden. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rad


----------



## Milass (30. September 2007)

Fuel, das war ich - allerdings hast du anscheind dir deinen Teil dazugedichtet.

Ich kam weder bunnyhoppsend noch powerslident in den Fuchstanz rein, noch hab ich irgendwelche Leute in Gefahr gebracht und somit konnte ich mir meine Eier auch nicht auf dem Oberrohr aufhauen. 

Ich weiss nich wie du darauf kommst, jedenfalls unterlässt du das lieber demnächst ala bild zeitung alles aufzuspielen um ne story bringen zu können  Warum bist du sonst nicht gleich zu mir? 

ps, es heisst specialized!

edit, außerdem: wenn es tatsächlich so (schlimm) wäre, würde sich der gute mann bestimmt nich besänftigen lassen, und die anderen Leute  hätten auch nich nur dagestanden!


----------



## fUEL (30. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Anschuldigungen von fUEL können sich nur auf Milass beziehen. Der war heute mal wieder bei der Plauscher-Tour dabei und fährt ein schwarzes Epic.
> 
> Ich selbst habe den von fUEL geschilderten Vorfall aber überhaupt nicht beobachten können, weil ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt die zweite Gruppe geguidet habe, die etwas später am Fuxi angekommen ist, und Milass in der ersten Gruppe war. Keiner hat während der Pause in der Gaststätte am Fuxi von einem derartigen Vorfall gesprochen.


 

Sorry, es ist keine Anschuldigung sondern nur die Schilderung eines wahrhaft abartigen Verhaltens.
Was allerdings festzustellen war ist aufgrund der Gespräche, daß wohl mit dem Ziel Fuxi ein Rennen gelaufen war, was besagter Herr ín der geschilderten Art gewonnen hat und bei dutzenden Anwesenden damit die Reputation aller Biker ins Mark geschädigt hat.

Der Typ hat einen an der Klatsche.

Im Übrigen sollte keiner in Zukunft ein Rennen mit Ziel Fuxi schon gar nicht Sonntags ausrufen.

Das der zu Eurer Gruppe gehört hat hat uns so erschüttert, daß wir ganz froh waren, daß sich von Euch niemand mit uns unterhalten wollte, sonder n alle den unteren Eingang aufgesucht haben.

Das wär mir so peinlich geworden, daß ich mich da hätte nie mehr aufhalten wollen.

Nun der Typ gehört ja nicht zu den Stammplauschern aber ich wollte es Euch dennoch wissen lassen was da ablief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (30. September 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Fuel, das war ich - allerdings hast du anscheind dir deinen Teil dazugedichtet.
> 
> Ich kam weder bunnyhoppsend noch powerslident in den Fuchstanz rein, noch hab ich irgendwelche Leute in Gefahr gebracht und somit konnte ich mir meine Eier auch nicht auf dem Oberrohr aufhauen.
> 
> ...


 

Du bist schlichtweg ein .....Rüpel dann auch noch so einen Mist zu schreiben schließlich waren da noch dutzende von Leuten, die dich gesehen haben und auch ich war nicht allein.

Es gab und gibt auch keinerlei Grund einen, von dem mann vor wenigen Minuten nicht mal wusste, wer es war anzuschuldigen, Du bist eine absolut unterirdische Erscheinung, wenn Du nicht mal einsiehst,was für ein Schwachsinn Du da gemacht hast und das Du dadurch, daß Du in einer Gruppe unterwegs warst die Anderen ebenfalls in Verruf gebracht hast.

Schäm Dich noch mehr, du bist einfach unerträglich, der Fuxtanz ist keine Rennstrecke, sondern eine Einkehrmöglichkeit für alle und Du bist als Biker in der Gefährdungshaftung, daß bedeutet, Du alleine Trägst die Konsequenz und wenn das einer von der Presse mitzgekriegt hat steht Deine Eskapade morgen im  Wiesbadener Kurier.

In einer Gruppe mit Dir würde ich niemals fahren.


----------



## Zilli (30. September 2007)

Guuude, 
wollte einfach nur mal  sagen.

Hab mir von der letzten Woche nur die letzten 3 Seiten reingezogen. 
Wenn mich jemand angesprochen hat oder ... oder... dann bitte nocheinmal.


Maggo schrieb:


> klar darfst du! je mehr desto mehr!


Mal gugge wie der Tag morgen ausläuft ... ich ruf Dich wg. Start etc. .

Desweiteren: Startet der Seitenaufbau neuerdings aus werbetechnischen Gründen immer erst nach so ca. 10-15 sec.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## Hopi (30. September 2007)

Warum geht das hier nicht weiter  

Jetzt habe ich mir extra Popcorn geholt


----------



## Lucafabian (30. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guuude,
> wollte einfach nur mal  sagen.
> 
> Hab mir von der letzten Woche nur die letzten 3 Seiten reingezogen.
> ...



Irgendwas stimmt nicht mim Forum.... 


VIVA


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. September 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guuude,
> wollte einfach nur mal  sagen.
> 
> Hab mir von der letzten Woche nur die letzten 3 Seiten reingezogen.
> ...



Hi Carsten, schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören


----------



## Hopi (30. September 2007)

VIVA


----------



## Milass (30. September 2007)

Diskussionen mit dir führen zu nichts. Also schlage ich vor du suchst dir einen anderen bunnyhopsenden powerslider aus und lässt deinen frust durch die dimb an ihm aus


----------



## fUEL (30. September 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Diskussionen mit dir führen zu nichts. Also schlage ich vor du suchst dir einen anderen bunnyhopsenden powerslider aus und lässt deinen frust durch die dimb an ihm aus


 
Gute Besserung wünsch ich Dir im Namen deiner Umwelt Du beratungsrestistenter Vollrüpel.

Wegen solcher Typen wie Dir werden immer wieder alle Biker angegriffen.
Verpiss Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (30. September 2007)

gong


----------



## habkeinnick (30. September 2007)

na hier ist was los.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. September 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 133284 gong


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> MissH und ich sind sicher gelandet.
> 
> Bin kurz im off.



Alle Achtung vor eurem euch umeinander kümmern!!!


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mach ich, sie kennt von dir ja bisher auch nur dein breites Grinsen



dann grüße sie auch mal vom Spinnche!


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin...
> SUPER TOUR!! SUPER LEUTE!!
> 
> nur hatte ab Atzelberg noch gewisse Pannen
> ...



Ach herrje, was war denn los???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> da liegt an den 1545 Nutzern, zuviel Traffic



moin !

und wo bitte soll um diese zeit jetzt traffic sein  

so hunnert pro funzt es immer noch net


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> dann grüße sie auch mal vom Spinnche!



un vom fux  

so, das forum scheint sich wieder berappelt zu haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> MissH und ich sind sicher gelandet.
> 
> Bin kurz im off.



Hi Caro, tut mir echt leid, dass wir MissH und Dir gestern nicht mehr helfen konnten


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Caro, tut mir echt leid, dass wir MissH und Dir gestern nicht mehr helfen konnten



 

scheint ja ne aufregende tour gestern gewesen zu sein ...

zahlreiche technische defekte vor, während und nach confused:  ) der tour, sowie rennen mit ziel fuxtanz    

das alles wär nix für mein schwaches herz, gut dass ich da vor der glotze sitzen und mich über unsere mädels erfreuen konnte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> scheint ja ne aufregende tour gestern gewesen zu sein ...



Leider kommst Du hier auf der Basis einzelner Posts zu den völlig falschen Schlüssen 

In Bezug auf MissH: Sie hatte nach dem ersten Anstieg von der Hohemark über die Wälle an der Altenhöfe Kreislaufprobleme. Wir haben daraufhin die Gruppe in geteilt. Caro, Almut, Cynthia, Luberon-Robert und ich sind bei MissH geblieben. Sie hat noch ein Stück geschoben, wollte dann aber nicht mehr Biken und nur noch schnellstmöglich nach Hause und ist mit Caro über Hohemark mit der U-Bahn zurückgefahren 

Defekte gab es während der eigentlichen Tour überhaupt keine, ausser einem schleichenden Platten bei Gerd. Bike-Rider hatte das Problem erst, nachdem wir uns am NFH getrennt hatten 

Insgesamt war die Tour superlustig und -nett. Wie Plauscher-Touren eben immer so sind. Schade, dass DU nicht nicht dabei warst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

So, ich steig' jetzt mal aufs Bike, bis später


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...........ausser einem schleichenden Platten bei Gerd.



ach, da wär ich ja gern dabei gewesen.......


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

danke wahltho, genau das wollte ich mit meinem post erreichen  
endlich bin ich so halbwegs im bilde  

ein menschlicher "defekt" ist natürlich nicht so schön   gute besserung an missh unbekannterweise  

tja, leider kann man nicht alles haben und ich war ehrlich gesagt schon froh, die freigaben für den vormittag zu haben. die gibt es leichter, da mein  gerne länger pennt   mittags mußte ich versprechen, ihr bei diversen excel-grafiken behilflich zu sein. frauen und computer ist halt so ne sache  

gerne wäre ich auch bei euch mitgefahren, zumal es mittags auch schön kuschelig warm war


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich steig' jetzt mal aufs Bike, bis später



ich nicht.......wer weiß obs halten würde. ich lass sie mal hier stehen, da stehn sie gut. kennt jemand nen guten schachverein hier in der nähe??? 

achso:guten morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich nicht.......wer weiß obs halten würde. ich lass sie mal hier stehen, da stehn sie gut. kennt jemand nen guten schachverein hier in der nähe???
> 
> achso:guten morgen!



schachverein gibts sicher auch bei dir in der stadt. hofheim war mal ziemlich gut im schach, hat bundesliga gespielt   aktuelle weiß ich es aber nicht !
bei mir um die ecke gibts die schachfreunde kelkheim. war ich sogar mal aktiver spieler. was mich dabei aber immer gestört hat : wenn man zwischendurch plauscht, wird man selbst im training von allen seiten angepöbelt   
das ist nix für mich


----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

mir war gestern schon danach etwas dazu zu schreiben, doch ich hatte keine Zeit.  Ich habe den Vorfall nicht mitbekommen, war auch nicht mehr am Fuxi. Und ich werde mir über diesen Vorfall kein Bild machen, da ich mich dazu nicht in der Lage sehe.


fUEL schrieb:


> Heut nachmittag am Fuxtanz:
> Kommt einer volle Emme angerast, zwischen Kleinkindern und alten Leuten mitten auf dem Platz zwischen den Lokalen mit blockierten Reifen Powerslide probiert und dann hat sich der Junge fast die Eier auf dem Oberrohr aufgehauen als er pseudobunnyhopppsend nach dem Rest der Gruppe Ausschau hielt.
> 
> Der Rest der Gruppe kam dann irgendwann auch und es waren........ die Plauscher.
> ...



Schade fUEL, dass Du dann nicht hingegangen bist und den Milass freundlich darauf hingewiesen hast, dass sein Verhalten jemanden erschreckt hat. Wäre 'ne super Demo dafür gewesen, dass man nicht alle Biker über einen Kamm scheren kann. Milass hätte sogar noch die Möglichkeit gehabt, sich zu entschuldigen, wenn er es gewollt hätte.
Dass es jetzt hier im Forum zur Sprache kommt, empfinde ich unpassend, da für alle, die nicht dabei waren und das sind die Meisten, Aussage gegen Aussage steht. Damit änderst Du nichts mehr!!!!!
Am Fuxi hättest Du etwas bewegen können.


----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Caro, tut mir echt leid, dass wir MissH und Dir gestern nicht mehr helfen konnten



Kein Problem. So war es echt OK. 
Ist der Milass nicht nach hinten gekommen um das Tempo rauszunehmen? Fand ich irgendwie sehr sozial oder interpretiere ich da was falsch?


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ... da für alle, die nicht dabei waren und das sind die Meisten, Aussage gegen Aussage steht. Damit änderst Du nichts mehr!!!!!
> Am Fuxi hättest Du etwas bewegen können.



so ist es  

ich hab ja gleich zu meinem posting geschrieben, dass ich die meinung der anderen seite auch gerne lesen möchte.
aber daraus lässt sich leider kein wirkliches bild machen, für jemanden der nicht vor ort war. zu krass sind einfach die gegensätzlichen beschreibungen.

die wahrheit wird (wie meistens) sicher irgendwo in der mitte liegen. vielleicht war es nicht so krass, wie fuel es empfand, aber auch tatsächlich nicht so harmlos, wie milass es empfand ...

wie auch immer, ich denke die diskussion hier hat hoffentlich dazu beigetragen, dass der ein oder andere noch mal sein verhalten überprüft.
wie auch immer es jetzt am fuxtanz genau abgelaufen sein mag ...


----------



## fUEL (1. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mir war gestern schon danach etwas dazu zu schreiben, doch ich hatte keine Zeit.  Ich habe den Vorfall nicht mitbekommen, war auch nicht mehr am Fuxi. Und ich werde mir über diesen Vorfall kein Bild machen, da ich mich dazu nicht in der Lage sehe.
> 
> ...


 

An der Reaktion gestern abend hast Du gesehen, daß es bei solchen Leuten überhaupt nichts bringt, Sie darauf anzusprechen, da beratungsresistent.

Das Verhalten Euch gegenüber, wo Einige sich auch den Dimb Regularien verpflichtet fühlen war der einzige Grund warum ich es zu Gespräch gebracht habe. 

Es hat Euch als Gruppe und alle Radfahrer im Kollektiv misskreditiert.
Ich werde den Teufel tun, gleich irgendjemanden anzusprechen, der sich schlecht benimmt, um zu riskieren mit dem ...... vor Dutzenden von Leuten einen Streit zu haben.

*Du gehst hier wohl auch ein wenig zu weit,* mir einen Vorwurf zu generieren, daß ich nicht in Frieden meinen Kaffee trinken darf sondern für dich den Hilfssheriff spielen soll.

Wer hat denn wohl diesen Milass zu einem Rennen aufgefordert, das war doch wohl offensichtlich der zweite und evtl auch noch weitere aus Eurer Gruppe.

Eine mindestens 3 m lange Bremsspur mit den dazugehörigen Dingen wie fliegende Steine und Lärm für sich genommen, wobei das Heck ausbrach ist schon keine denkbare Art und Weise am Fuxtanz anzuhalten.-----auch ohne weitere Betrachtung von Gefährdung ist das gegen alle Regeln, zeigt es doch einfach uangemessene Geschwindigkeit. Der peinliche Versuch des wieauchimmerhopsens war unter der Rubrik posen eher amüsant.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Oktober 2007)

Wenn so ein Aktion wie beschrieben gelaufen ist, dann ist das extremer Mist! Leider stimmt auch die Folgerung, daß durch eine solche Aktion nicht nur einer, sondern die ganze Gruppe bzw. im Bild vieler, gleich alle Biker, als rüpelhafte Waldfriedensstörer abgestempelt werden. Zum Glück muß man das aber den meisten Leuten hier im Thread nicht erklären, da sich hier ja die allermeisten den Trailrules und dem umwelt- und sozialverträglichen Mountainbiking verpflichtet fühlen. 
Zu dem Vorfall selbst und den jetzt daraus entstehenden persönlichen Grabenkämpfen möchte ich mich nicht weiter äußern, da ich schlicht nicht dabei war. Dies Äußerung...





Milass schrieb:


> deinen frust durch die dimb


... hätte ich aber gern noch erklärt.


----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> An der Reaktion gestern abend hast Du gesehen, daß es bei solchen Leuten überhaupt nichts bringt, Sie darauf anzusprechen, da beratungsresistent.
> 
> Das Verhalten Euch gegenüber, wo Einige sich auch den Dimb Regularien verpflichtet fühlen war der einzige Grund warum ich es zu Gespräch gebracht habe.
> 
> ...


*Pass mal auf fUEL, ich habe Dich nicht dazu aufgefordert mir den Hilfssherriff zu spielen. *
Ich habe für meinen Teil nur gepostet wie es nach meiner Meinung am Besten abgelaufen wäre. Ich hatte nur die Zeit mir das zu überlegen, da ich nicht spontan reagieren musste. Ich habe noch nie jemanden angesprochen, der dort slidend reinrutscht und ich erinnere mich solch eine Situation schon erlebt zu haben. Doch ich würde mich nie in solch einer Form wie Du es getan hast dazu äußern. Selbst ich, die nicht mal am Fuxtanz war, habe mich angegriffen gefühlt. Pauschalisiere doch nicht so.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich war gestern mit meinem Schatz nach dem Biken noch etwas am Roten Kreuz spazieren. War ja wirklich bestes Wetter und ich glaube, die Sonne hat meiner Erkältung ganz gut getan. Zumindest fühle ich mich heute gleich mal einen Zacken besser, als gestern. War kein schönes Gefühl, so schlapp auf dem Bike zu sitzen.   Das hat sich erst nach dem Käsekuchen am Fuchstanz   etwas gebessert.


----------



## fUEL (1. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Pass mal auf fUEL, ich habe Dich nicht dazu aufgefordert mir den Hilfssherriff zu spielen. *
> Ich habe für meinen Teil nur gepostet wie es nach meiner Meinung am Besten abgelaufen wäre. Ich hatte nur die Zeit mir das zu überlegen, da ich nicht spontan reagieren musste. Ich habe noch nie jemanden angesprochen, der dort slidend reinrutscht und ich erinnere mich solch eine Situation schon erlebt zu haben. Doch ich würde mich nie in solch einer Form wie Du es getan hast dazu äußern. Selbst ich, die nicht mal am Fuxtanz war, habe mich angegriffen gefühlt. Pauschalisiere doch nicht so.


 

Du bist ja wohl ne agressive Person, hast de schlecht geschlafen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du bist ja wohl ne agressive Person, hast de schlecht geschlafen??



 fUEL mir geht es sehr gut. 
Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, eigentlich habe ich gar kein Problem mit Dir. 
So, jetzt muss ich aber auf die Arbeit.


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit meinem Schatz nach dem Biken noch etwas am Roten Kreuz spazieren. War ja wirklich bestes Wetter und ich glaube, die Sonne hat meiner Erkältung ganz gut getan. Zumindest fühle ich mich heute gleich mal einen Zacken besser, als gestern. War kein schönes Gefühl, so schlapp auf dem Bike zu sitzen.   Das hat sich erst nach dem Käsekuchen am Fuchstanz   etwas gebessert.



schön  

wir waren noch mal beim italiano in eppstein. ganz tolle tischnachbarn hatten wir, irgendwie voll assig : erst dauernd am qualmen und später noch permanent am niessen. super unappetitlich   besonders toll war, dass diese familie eigentlich schon fertig war, als wir rein kamen. am ende aber tatsächlich noch drin waren, als wir gegangen sind.

ich hoffe nur, dass diese beschissene qualmerei in den lokalen jetzt endlich ein ende hat  
leider hat ja rheinland-pfalz noch mal den schwanz eingezogen, diese deppen auf der anderen rheinseite


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wenn so ein Aktion wie beschrieben gelaufen ist, dann ist das extremer Mist! Leider stimmt auch die Folgerung, daß durch eine solche Aktion nicht nur einer, sondern die ganze Gruppe bzw. im Bild vieler, gleich alle Biker, als rüpelhafte Waldfriedensstörer abgestempelt werden.



 Stimmt!

Umso vorsichtiger muss man aber mit Äußerungen zu derartigen Anschuldigungen sein, insb. wenn man nicht selbst dabei war. Es steht nämlich letzten Endes Aussage gegen Aussage und ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt immer. Insb. sollte man bei Stellungnahmen darauf achten, immer den Konjunktiv zu verwenden 

Ich war wie gesagt bei der Tour dabei, aber nicht bei dem vermeintlichen Vorfall, sonst hätte ich mich schon längst geäußert.

Ich kenne Milass jedenfalls nur als sehr wohlerzogenen, zuvorkommenden jungen Mann, der sofort den Eindruck vermittelt aus gutem Hause zu stammen und nicht mit Verbalinjurien um sich wirft, wie manch anderer hier im Forum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

@Maggo, Gerd et alterum...

So wie sieht es aus, drehen wir heute abend noch 'ne lockere Runde ab Hofheim. Habe bis 17:00 Uhr Besprechungen, könnte also 18:00 Uhr am Türmchen schaffen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen 
Grüße von der Kaffeebar


----------



## fUEL (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich kenne Milass jedenfalls nur als sehr wohlerzogenen, zuvorkommenden jungen Mann, der sofort den Eindruck vermittelt aus gutem Hause zu stammen und nicht mit Verbalinjurien um sich wirft, wie manch anderer hier im Forum 
__________________
Viele Grüße

Thomas 

Schlechter Stil, Herr Wahlto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Gudde Hirsch, geht's besser?


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Maggo, Gerd et alterum...
> 
> So wie sieht es aus, drehen wir heute abend noch 'ne lockere Runde ab Hofheim. Habe bis 17:00 Uhr Besprechungen, könnte also 18:00 Uhr am Türmchen schaffen.



ich werde es wohl nicht schaffen, da ich noch ins kh fahren muß ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gudde Hirsch, geht's besser?



Moin Thomas, schon besser als am WE. Schade  Wäre sehr gerne dabei gewesen, gestern.............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Thomas, schon besser als am WE. Schade  Wäre sehr gerne dabei gewesen, gestern.............



Wir hätten Dich auch gerne dabei gehabt, denn es war wieder superlustig


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir hätten Dich auch gerne dabei gehabt, denn es war wieder superlustig



Davon sollte MAN ausgehen....


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Maggo, Gerd et alterum...
> 
> So wie sieht es aus, drehen wir heute abend noch 'ne lockere Runde ab Hofheim. Habe bis 17:00 Uhr Besprechungen, könnte also 18:00 Uhr am Türmchen schaffen.



bin dabei!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bin dabei!



Supi


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur, dass diese beschissene qualmerei in den lokalen jetzt endlich ein ende hat



wird auch zeit, die ganzen rauchsäcke gehn mir auch schon seit ner ewigkeit aufn kecks............


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bin dabei!



Freue mich für Dich   Hat der Schachverein nochmal Glück gehabt.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bin dabei!



Geht heute aber auch mal ohne LMB-Eintrag, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

Still hier.........schleiche mal zu meinem Siebträger.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Still hier.........schleiche mal zu meinem Siebträger.......



Siebträger??


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Siebträger??



kaffeeautomat. da ghe ich jetzt auch hin!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Siebträger??



Stör mich nicht.....  Ist ein Ritual


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Stör mich nicht.....  Ist ein Ritual



Entschuldigung


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kaffeeautomat. da ghe ich jetzt auch hin!



Automat......     Banause.........


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Automat......     Banause.........



willst du meinen a****geber mal dazu bringen endlich ne vernünftige maschine zu besorgen.  
diese maschine hier ist nicht die schlechteste.


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

Schönen guten Morgen!  

Was für ein schöner Tag nach so einem tollen Wochenende!!!!!   

Bin gestern und bisher leider noch nicht dazu gekommen hier alles aufzuarbeiten. Habe beim Überfliegen nur gemerkt, dass ich einen sehr deutlichen Beitrag formulieren muß. Wenn mich jemand davon abhalten will,  dann bitte per SM...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe beim Überfliegen nur gemerkt, dass ich einen sehr deutlichen Beitrag formulieren muß....



Bitte, bitte Gerd tu es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe beim Überfliegen nur gemerkt, dass ich einen sehr deutlichen Beitrag formulieren muß. Wenn mich jemand davon abhalten will,  dann bitte per SM...



dann hau mal in die tasten


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen aus der Schweiz ....... S.


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Shimano DEORE XT 6 - Loch



Wenn Du keine andere Möglichkeit hast, kann ich Dir `nen Laufrad mit so `ner Nabe leihen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann hau mal in die tasten



Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass heute High Noon ist und Gerd die Rolle von Gary Cooper spielt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Schei$$e jetzt pfeife ich hier im Büro schon die Melodie aus High Noon


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

ich hab mal roam angemacht.*freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schei$$e jetzt pfeife ich hier im Büro schon die Melodie aus High Noon



noch 90 min zeit hat er ...


----------



## Alberto68 (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen!
> 
> Was für ein schöner Tag nach so einem tollen Wochenende!!!!!
> 
> Bin gestern und bisher leider noch nicht dazu gekommen hier alles aufzuarbeiten. Habe beim Überfliegen nur gemerkt, dass ich einen sehr deutlichen Beitrag formulieren muß. Wenn mich jemand davon abhalten will,  dann bitte per SM...



hab ich grade ne SM verschickt und ich halte mich die ganze zeit schon zurück  hier mal einem ganz wichtigen über den mund zu fahren


----------



## Alberto68 (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schei$$e jetzt pfeife ich hier im Büro schon die Melodie aus High Noon



wie geht denn die ?? pfeiff mal


----------



## fUEL (1. Oktober 2007)

Herr der Fliegen, Wiliam Golding


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @fux: forum iss defekt, bei meinen zwei rechnern auch.
> @gerd: morgen locker hofheim?
> @rest: erzähl doch mal was da am fuxi war?! am ende gleubt man noch das plasucherteam wäre eine horde wilder trailnazis.



versuche heute dabei zu sein! 

Mein Kommentar zu fUELs Beiträgen dauert noch ein wenig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Herr der Fliegen, Wiliam Golding



 Sehr schönes und interessantes Buch, habe ich im englischen Original gelesen ("Lord of the Flies").

Auch zu empfehlen "Der grosse Knigge"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar zu fUELs Beiträgen dauert noch ein wenig.



Schade 

Ok - gehe ich zwischendurch nochmal Essen


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr schönes und interessantes Buch, habe ich im englischen Original gelesen ("Lord of the Flies").
> 
> Auch zu empfehlen "Der grosse Knigge"


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch 90 min zeit hat er ...



Zu unseren nächsten Filmnacht bringe ich Grace Kelly mit.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wie geht denn die ?? pfeiff mal



Ungefähr so:

"Dadadadadadadada, dadadadadadadadaaaa, dadadadadadadadadaaa, dadadadada, dadadadada, dadadada, dadada, dadada, dadada, da, da, da, ... dummdididummdididumm, dummdididummdididumm..."

so ähnlich jedenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Zu unseren nächsten Filmnacht bringe ich Grace Kelly mit.....



ich dachte die wär schon längst vom wurmfraß befallen.??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich dachte die wär schon längst vom wurmfraß befallen.??



Genau, bei der haben die Würmer die Lätzchen schon längst wieder abgelegt


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, bei der haben die Würmer die Lätzchen schon längst wieder abgelegt



ich glaub die warten mit umgebundenen lätzchen schon wieder auf den nachwuchs der o.g.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch zu empfehlen "Der grosse Knigge"


Wäre vielleicht ein Geschenk, falls dieses Werk jemanden weiter helfen könnte. 
Aber Begriffe wie " .....diot......beratungsresistent........rüpel......" sind ja nicht geeignet, irgendwelche Hoffnungen zu hegen....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich dachte die wär schon längst vom wurmfraß befallen.??



DIE........ist unsterblich...........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> DIE........ist unsterblich...........



 In digitaler Form


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> In digitaler Form



Wir könnten Szenen aus dem Film nachstellen.....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich warte........................


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wir könnten Szenen aus dem Film nachstellen.....



Stimmt, hier haben sich ja schon Darsteller und Komparsen versammelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich warte........................



Ich hab' Hunger


----------



## powderJO (1. Oktober 2007)

hi mal wieder, 

in sachen gutes bikerbenehmen gibt es sicher teilweise erheblichen nachholbedarf. unabhängig von dem hier geschilderten vorfall (oder nichtvorfall, ist ja noch nicht ganz klar) hat sich ein zweiter biker gestern am fuxi nicht gerade mit ruhm bekleckert: vollgas aus der richtung pflasterweg kommend durch eine riesen-pfütze direkt am zaun des ersten kiosk. die aufspritzende soße erwischte eine dort bei kuchen sitzende familie voll. 
wäre ICH betroffen gewesen, hätte ich sicher nicht so ruhig reagiert wie die da sitzenden.
fazit: blödheit stirbt leider nicht aus - auch nicht unter biken.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich warte........................



immernoch...................


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

high noon ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> high noon ...



schon vorbei...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, Chappi-Time


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> high noon ...


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich nicht.......wer weiß obs halten würde. ich lass sie mal hier stehen, da stehn sie gut. kennt jemand nen guten schachverein hier in der nähe???
> 
> achso:guten morgen!



mit nem richtigen bike wäre dir das nicht passiert  - ich wünsche dir und deinem dingens gute besserung


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

mahlzeit hkn !


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mit nem richtigen bike wäre dir das nicht passiert  - ich wünsche dir und deinem dingens gute besserung



merci. bolzen ist bestellt, die frau an der hotline iss echt anstrengend. ich habe jetzt mittlerweile den dritten rückruf wegen des "schnellspanners"!!!! bin mal gespannt was da ankommt.


----------



## arkonis (1. Oktober 2007)

@wahltho

hast du einen Zentrierständer?


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mahlzeit hkn !



dir auch mein lieber



Maggo schrieb:


> merci. bolzen ist bestellt, die frau an der hotline iss echt anstrengend. ich habe jetzt mittlerweile den dritten rückruf wegen des "schnellspanners"!!!! bin mal gespannt was da ankommt.



das ist aber nicht die selbe komische hohl-irgendwas-schraube die die umlenkwippe deines hinterbaus fixiert? die war bei nils kaputt. RM ist wohl doch nicht soooooooo der bringer wie ich dachte. schade, weil das bike finde ich ziemlich cool


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> merci. bolzen ist bestellt, die frau an der hotline iss echt anstrengend. ich habe jetzt mittlerweile den dritten rückruf wegen des "schnellspanners"!!!! bin mal gespannt was da ankommt.



Du Armer........  Meine SIEBTRÄGER DE LUXE ist auch etwas "pflegeintensiv" ,
aber es war schon immer etwas teurer, einen bes.........................................................


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

So, nachdem ich mich ja schon über den wundervollen gestrigen Tag ausgelassen  und hier ein wenig nachgelesen hab`, hier mein Kommentar zu den gestrigen Wermutstropfen.

@Miss H: Ich hoffe inständig, dass Dich die gestrige Tour nicht davon abschreckt es wieder mit uns zu versuchen.  Wäre super schade!

@Maggo: Ich hätte Dir mit meinem Schleichenden wirklich gerne eine Freude gemacht!   Habe bisher weder geflickt, noch gewechselt. Wenn Du unbedingt möchtest, nehme ich das Pumpen heute Abend gerne in Kauf!  

@fUEL und alle, die dessen Beiträge gelesen haben: 

erstmal zum Sachstand: Als Milass `ne ganze Ecke vor dem Fuxi Gas gab, überlegte ich erst kurz, setzte dann aber doch bewußtermaßen chancenlos hinterher. Natürlich habe ich es erstmal nicht geschafft näher zu kommen. Erst als wir dem Fuxi immer näher kamen, ich schon super platt war, kein Gas mehr geben konnte, kam ich ihm näher. Er hatte also deutlich Fahrt raus genommen. Alles was ich von Milass gesehen habe paßt überhaupt nicht zu Deiner Geschichte fUEL!

Ich kann mit Deinen Anschuldigungen und verbalen Entgleisungen mittlerweile einigermaßen umgehen, habe Dich in der Beziehung hier ja schon öfter erleben dürfen. Wenn Du hier aber immer wieder auch Stunk mit anderen Plauschern, oder deren Freunden anfängst, macht mich das dann doch agressiv. 

Äußerungen von Dir wie "und es waren........ die Plauscher." entnehme ich, dass Du Dich nicht mehr zu uns gehörig fühlst. Für mich und alle Deine bisherigen und möglichen zukünftigen Opfer bitte ich Dich inständig, diesem Fred fern zu bleiben, ihn zumindest von Deinen Beiträgen zu verschonen!!! 

Wenn es sein muß, stehe ich Dir auf jede Art zu einer Intensivierung dieses Disputs zur Verfügung!


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dir auch mein lieber
> 
> 
> 
> das ist aber nicht die selbe komische hohl-irgendwas-schraube die die umlenkwippe deines hinterbaus fixiert? die war bei nils kaputt. RM ist wohl doch nicht soooooooo der bringer wie ich dachte. schade, weil das bike finde ich ziemlich cool



genau dieser bolzen. ich bin mal gespannt, ob der sache nachgegangen wird. vielleicht handelt es sich um einen materialfehler. ich bin mir jedenfalls 100%ig sicher nichts falsch gemacht zu haben.


----------



## arkonis (1. Oktober 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> wäre ICH betroffen gewesen, hätte ich sicher nicht so ruhig reagiert wie die da sitzenden.
> fazit: blödheit stirbt leider nicht aus - auch nicht unter biken.


 


fUEL schrieb:


> Ein Familienvater, dessen Kind gerade noch vor Eurem Teammitglied weglaufen konnte wurde von seiner Frau noch besänftigt, sonst hätte er wie er wörtlich gesagt hat: dem eine in die dumme Fresse......


 
Als Rechtsphilosoph meine Interpretation...
Wenn jemand durch eine nicht angepasste Geschwindigkeit und damit fahrlässig handelt so muss er dann für den entstanden Schaden haften (und das kann teuer werden)
Eine andere Sache ist es jemanden zu schlagen, das kann auch weitergehende Strafrechtliche Folgen haben. Daher ist immer für Gerechtigkeit gesorgt, falls es zu einem "echten" schweren Konflikt kommt.
Der Wanderer scheint so auch nicht gerade ein Regelkonformer Mensch zu sein, wenn er dem Millas Schläge geben wollte (und das vor seiner Famillie) dann frage ich mich wie er sich sonst so im Straßenverkehr verhält. Also mir passiert das häufiger (liegt wohl an der Gegend hier) das ich mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer in Konflikt komme, denoch wäre ich immer noch von Gewalt und Schlägereien weit entfernt obwohl die meisten Konflikte mit Autofahrern durchaus schwerer wiegen als Pfützenspritzer.
Zudem auch schon die Androhung von Gewalt schon gar keine Basis für Entschuldigungen oder Gespräche bietet. Vielmehr kann dadurch eine Situation hervorgerufen werden die dann tatsächlich Eingang in die Lokalnachichten findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> hi mal wieder,
> 
> in sachen gutes bikerbenehmen gibt es sicher teilweise erheblichen nachholbedarf. unabhängig von dem hier geschilderten vorfall (oder nichtvorfall, ist ja noch nicht ganz klar) hat sich ein zweiter biker gestern am fuxi nicht gerade mit ruhm bekleckert: vollgas aus der richtung pflasterweg kommend durch eine riesen-pfütze direkt am zaun des ersten kiosk. die aufspritzende soße erwischte eine dort bei kuchen sitzende familie voll.
> wäre ICH betroffen gewesen, hätte ich sicher nicht so ruhig reagiert wie die da sitzenden.
> fazit: blödheit stirbt leider nicht aus - auch nicht unter biken.



 unglaublich! Ich hätte ihm sicherlich hinterhergesetzt...


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> @wahltho
> 
> hast du einen Zentrierständer?



ich auch.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> @wahltho
> 
> hast du einen Zentrierständer?


 
Ich könnte dir auch einen Zentrierständer anbieten, wollte erst das Wort ohne Zentrier verwenden ..... aber das führt wieder zu Verwicklungen   
Aber denke mal der ist dir zu weit weg


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Oktober 2007)

guten morgen anwesende,

meine erfahrung hier im forum hat gezeigt, das vieles, was geschrieben wird,
01. oft nicht so gemeint ist und
02. es total müßig ist, über persönlich so empfundene entgleisungen zu diskutieren, denn
03. hat jeder seine eigene subjektive wahrnehmung und
04. öffentliche statements zu fragwürdigen posts meistens nur dazu beitragen einen sonst so entspannten und angenehmen fred wie diesen hier zu stören und früher oder später sterben zu lassen.

just my 2........

@ hkn: hast du den link entdeckt, den ich gestern postete? nettes vid aus whistler, müsste dir gefallen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> @wahltho
> 
> hast du einen Zentrierständer?



Ja, ich habe einen Zentrierständer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> guten morgen anwesende,
> 
> meine erfahrung hier im forum hat gezeigt, das vieles, was geschrieben wird,
> 01. oft nicht so gemeint ist und
> ...



Da stimme ich mit allem mehr, oder weniger überein!  fUEL sorgt nur leider regelmäßig für eine super miese Stimmung in diesem Fred. Deshalb kann ich ultra gerne auf seine Beiträge, seine schlechte Laune, seine Anwesenheit verzichten!


----------



## arkonis (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich auch.


 


mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir auch einen Zentrierständer anbieten, wollte erst das Wort ohne Zentrier verwenden ..... aber das führt wieder zu Verwicklungen
> Aber denke mal der ist dir zu weit weg


 


wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe einen Zentrierständer


 
 so gefällt mir das  werde mal darauf zurück kommen


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ hkn: hast du den link entdeckt, den ich gestern postete? nettes vid aus whistler, müsste dir gefallen!



nee habe ich nicht bernd...wo denn? *loch_im_kopp_hab*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit hkn



danke...dir auch, wobei du ja wahrscheinlich schon fertig bist


----------



## fUEL (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da stimme ich mit allem mehr, oder weniger überein!  fUEL sorgt nur leider regelmäßig für eine super miese Stimmung in diesem Fred. Deshalb kann ich ultra gerne auf seine Beiträge, seine schlechte Laune, seine Anwesenheit verzichten!


 

Bei Lord of the flys findet ihr Lanzenträger Euch im Rausch wieder.


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Bei Lord of the flys findet ihr Lanzenträger Euch im Rausch wieder.



 Tschüß!


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee habe ich nicht bernd...wo denn? *loch_im_kopp_hab*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlBkVPaSXeE

hatte den link ein paar seiten vorher im fred gepostet, aber durch klärung der k-frage und andere beiträge nahm der umfang des freds wieder so schnell zu, dass...... ei du weisst schon!


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tschüß!



auch wenn ich of FUELs postings nicht so doll finde, sind solche auch nicht wirklich besser.

schaukelt es nicht noch weiter hoch...bringt gerade eh nichts mehr...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Oh grosser Gerd: Du hast Weise gesprochen 

 Ich stimme Dir in allen Punkten zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> auch wenn ich of FUELs postings nicht so doll finde, sind solche auch nicht wirklich besser.
> 
> schaukelt es nicht noch weiter hoch...bringt gerade eh nichts mehr...



ich würde (fast) alles tun, damit er hier aufhört regelmäßig schlechte Laune zu  verbreiten!!!


----------



## fUEL (1. Oktober 2007)

Euer Kollektiv sollte sich mal im Spiegel anschauen.

Da stinkt so einiges zu Himmel. gel Gerd.


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Euer Kollektiv sollte sich mal im Spiegel anschauen.
> 
> Da stinkt so einiges zu Himmel. gel Gerd.



Sprich Tacheles, dann können wir weiter reden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Euer Kollektiv sollte sich mal im Spiegel anschauen.



Frank, ich glaube die Selbstreflexion, insb. in Bezug auf Deine Posts (Themen, Wortwahl, fehlende Smilies) ist einer der Punkte, die viele Plauscher bei Dir vermissen...

... insofern würde es völlig ausreichen, wenn ein einzelnes Individuum mal in den Spiegel schauen würde


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlBkVPaSXeE
> 
> hatte den link ein paar seiten vorher im fred gepostet, aber durch klärung der k-frage und andere beiträge nahm der umfang des freds wieder so schnell zu, dass...... ei du weisst schon!




wie geil...da will ich auch mal hin...gleich mal anfangen zu sparen


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie geil...da will ich auch mal hin...gleich mal anfangen zu sparen



fand ich auch geil!  Nur Oldrizzos Hinweis, dass einer der Protagonisten später einen größeren Crash hatte, hat mich erschreckt! 

@Oldrizzo: war da viel passiert?


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie geil...da will ich auch mal hin...gleich mal anfangen zu sparen



ja, in der tat. das kann schon mal was kosten. aber wenn man das sieht und das gesehene ist ja nur ein kleiner teil dessen, was es zu sehen gäbe..... feine sache das!


----------



## Hopi (1. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie geil...da will ich auch mal hin...gleich mal anfangen zu sparen



Vielleicht doch erst mal Winterberg  oder noch besser im H alles Rocken


----------



## fUEL (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sprich Tacheles, dann können wir weiter reden.


Du lügst sogar, um mich zu misskreditieren.

Du warst auch nicht als zweiter am Fuchstanz sondern mit sehr gebührlichem Abstand zu Eurem Rennfahrer unterwegs.
Du bist Dimbmitglied und einige andere hier auch.
Ein Rennen in der Form ist grob fahrlässig und hinterläßt nicht nur hier im Forum seine Spur.
Wenn Ihr meine Ausführungen auch nicht Hören/Lesen wollt, so entbehren sie in diesem Falle nicht der Grundlage.
Denn Fakt ist.:

Überhöhte Geschwindigkeit an dieser Stelle ist unangebracht.
Wenn sich jemand in einem Rennen mit einem Kind, was in die Fahrspur läuft( Wissefux) arrangieren muß und man sieht, daß ein erwachser Mann heult,  obwohl er als Teilnehmer eines Rennens keine Schuld mitgebracht hat, so vergeht sich der Raser in dem geschilderten Falle sehr, denn die Reaktion, wäre wirklich jemand zu Schaden gekommen, hätte nicht nur rechtliche Aspekte sondern auch menschliche Tragödie und Verzweiflung in sich.


Das alles ausser Acht zu lassen und jemanden, den man so gar nicht mag im Kollektiv mit einer Projektion zu überziehen ist Alles nur nichts Positives.


Es kam Dir einfach nur Recht hier eine Hetzkampagne zu installieren.


@ Milas : Hand aufs Herz - gib zu, daß Du da reingerast bist und mit einer riesen Bremsspur und blockiertem Hinterrad gestoppt hast.

Alles andere ist hier nicht relevant.

Eine Bekannte von mir ist von einem Radfahrer auf der Louisenstrasse angefahren worden. Der ist abgehauen und sie hat nach 3 Jahren Reha noch immer ein steifes Handgelenk.


Das soll keine schlechte Laune indizieren, sondern nur darlegen, was passieren kann.

..........und jetzt solltet Ihr  ein wenig geschmeidiger werden.


 Die Dimb ist nicht nur als Stammtisch zu verstehen...


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du lügst sogar, um mich zu misskreditieren.
> ...
> Es kam Dir einfach nur Recht hier eine Hetzkampagne zu installieren.
> ...



Das sind infame Behauptungen, die durch nichts zu beweisen sind. Frage doch mal bitte die Mehrheit in diesem Fred, ob sie meine Beiträge als Hetzkampagne empfinden, oder ich ihnen aus dem Herzen spreche! Ich füge mich gerne der Mehrheit!

Du bist wirklich unglaublich realitätsfern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Oldrizzo: war da viel passiert?



jo, leider....

auch dazu gibt es ein video bei youtube, das habe ich nicht verlinkt, da das gezeigte wirklich heftig ist. wer dennoch möchte findet das vid hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPjClCJEatY

bitte nich anschauen, wenn mann oder frau nicht ganz standfest ist. mir wurde schlecht dabei.... minute 2.20!

dem fahrer gehts aber soweit wieder gut!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Du lügst sogar, um mich zu misskreditieren.



Schon wieder so eine Entgleisung 




fUEL schrieb:


> Es kam Dir einfach nur Recht hier eine Hetzkampagne zu installieren.



Er spricht nur das aus, was wie Gerd schon schreibt, eine Reihe von Plauschern schon lange denken...

... es geht auch nicht darum zu hetzen, aber ich glaube Gerd hat die Hoffnung langsam aufgegeben, dass Du Dein Verhalten hier nochmal überdenkst oder grundlegend änderst. 

Selbst wenn Milass zu schnell gefahren wäre, ist die Art wie Du mit der Sache umgegangen bist, immer noch völlig daneben gewesen.

Das hat aber schon Caro versucht, Dir vergeblich zu erklären. Deine einzige Reaktion bestand aber darin, auch ggü. ihr ausfällig zu werden


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...
> dem fahrer gehts aber soweit wieder gut!



das beruhigt mich schonmal etwas, danke für die Info!  Das Video schaue ich mir vielleicht später mal an.


----------



## Hopi (1. Oktober 2007)




----------



## habkeinnick (1. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ja, in der tat. das kann schon mal was kosten. aber wenn man das sieht und das gesehene ist ja nur ein kleiner teil dessen, was es zu sehen gäbe..... feine sache das!



hab ja schon das tagebuch der wildsau-fahrer über whistler gelesen...sehr geil..und auch da viele schöne fotos.

träumen kann man ja, aber dahin will ich auf jedenfall noch



Hopi schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch erst mal Winterberg  oder noch besser im H alles Rocken



naja, man kann das wohl nicht ganz mit H vergleichen. 1. ist da wie auch in winterberg die auswahl viel größer (da find sogar ich bestimmt was, was ich fahre) und 2. habe ich da einfach mal mehr vertrauen in die "bauwerke" bzw. muss man auch keine angst haben das die jemand über nacht mal "manipuliert" hat...aber hast schon recht, klein anfangen ist auch ok


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

ich hab lange überlegt, ob ich was dazu schreiben soll. eigentlich sinds ja schon genügend leute. aber auch ich habe eine meinung.



> Du lügst sogar, um mich zu misskreditieren.


das braucht sicher niemand, dazu trägst einzig und allein du selbst bei.



> Es kam Dir einfach nur Recht hier eine Hetzkampagne zu installieren.


auch das ist in meinen augen nicht richtig, es war sozusagen einfach nur der tropfen der das fass zum überlaufen brachte.



> Alles andere ist hier nicht relevant.



ist es sehr wohl, da es des pudels kern ist. es geht darum ,dass du mit jedem, spätestens aber jedem zweiten post in irgendeiner form provozierst und komische schwingungen verbreitest.das ist leider im verlauf des letzten jahres ganz schlimm geworden. anfangs habe ich dich noch sehr geschätzt, gerade aufgrund deiner damals noch vorhandenen fairen und ausgeglichenen art und weise. leider hast du diesen charakterzug zumindest im schriftlichen geplausche komplett abgelegt und fährst mittlerweile jedem der dir wegen irgendwas nicht passt übers maul. kein wunder wenn man dann getrost drauf verzichten kann.
du musst doch mit deiner aert und weise dich zu artikulieren ein ziel verfolgen und das kann in dem fall nichts versöhnliches meinen. jetzt bekommst du das echo, dass du dir (leider) komplett selbst zuzuschreiben hast.


----------



## Alberto68 (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ..... ist die Art wie Du mit der Sache umgegangen bist, immer noch völlig daneben gewesen.




DANKE WAHLTHO !!

Genau das ist der PUNKT !! es ist nicht das FUEL,  das hier angesprochen hat was am Fuxi vorgefallen ist / sein soll .
was mich direkt gestört hat ist die ART wie FUEL es beschrieben hat, wie ER direkt Leute verurteilt, und ich sage es wie es mir rümberkam, persönlich angreift... und das kotz mich man meisten an  

Ach so ich war der dritte im bunde und ich hab nicht mal einen gesehen der sich aufgeregt hat   dann wahr es wohl eher ein aufregerchen


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> 2. habe ich da einfach mal mehr vertrauen in die "bauwerke" bzw. muss man auch keine angst haben das die jemand über nacht mal "manipuliert" hat...aber hast schon recht, klein anfangen ist auch ok



öhem.... der moritz, ein freund von mir, war dieses jahr mit seinem bruder da und ist eben wegen dieses vertrauens zu fall gekommen. da wurde ein table neu geshaped und moritz wurde das bike ausgehebelt. jetzt darf er die nächsten monate mit verschraubtem ellenbogen herumlaufen...


----------



## Hopi (1. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja, man kann das wohl nicht ganz mit H vergleichen. 1. ist da wie auch in winterberg die auswahl viel größer (da find sogar ich bestimmt was, was ich fahre) und



Es war ja auch kein Vergleich, sondern wie Du es schon richtig verstanden hast der Vorschlag erstmal klein anzufangen.

So und nun muss ich diesem lustigen treiben hier weiter lauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

Vorfall Fuchstanz:

Was mich hier etwas verwundert ist die Tatsache, dass man sich untereinander kennt (die meisten zumindest) und es dann nicht schafft die Situation gleich und persönlich zu diskutieren und damit aus der Welt zu schaffen. Die Diskussion im Forum scheint mir nicht zielführend zu sein, da sie nun auch nichts mehr mit der ursprünglichen Sache zu tun hat. 

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> zielführend ..............


............sollte sie meines erachtens niemals sein!


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vorfall Fuchstanz:
> 
> Was mich hier etwas verwundert ist die Tatsache, dass man sich untereinander kennt (die meisten zumindest) und es dann nicht schafft die Situation gleich und persönlich zu diskutieren und damit aus der Welt zu schaffen. Die Diskussion im Forum scheint mir nicht zielführend zu sein, da sie nun auch nichts mehr mit der ursprünglichen Sache zu tun hat.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan, da hast Du sicherlich Recht! Das was jetzt hier ausbricht, sind tatsächlich Sachen, die schon länger schwelen und ich persönlich (durch fUELs persönliche Anfeindungen) gerne im Detail geklärt hätte!


----------



## fUEL (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vorfall Fuchstanz:
> 
> Was mich hier etwas verwundert ist die Tatsache, dass man sich untereinander kennt (die meisten zumindest) und es dann nicht schafft die Situation gleich und persönlich zu diskutieren und damit aus der Welt zu schaffen. Die Diskussion im Forum scheint mir nicht zielführend zu sein, da sie nun auch nichts mehr mit der ursprünglichen Sache zu tun hat.
> 
> ...


 

Wenn ich ihn gekannt hätte,
 so hätte ich ihn angesprochen. Das ist doch klar.
mfg
Frank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vorfall Fuchstanz:Was mich hier etwas verwundert ist die Tatsache, dass man sich untereinander kennt (die meisten zumindest) und es dann nicht schafft die Situation gleich und persönlich zu diskutieren und damit aus der Welt zu schaffen.



Wie Du vllt. gelesen hast, bist Du da nicht der Einzige der sich hierüber wundert und in der Tat hat die verspätete Reaktion hier im Forum nichts mehr mit der eigentlichen Angelegenheit zu tun


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Habe das Wetter in der 9-Tage-Vorschau gerade nochmal insb. für KH gecheckt.

Ab Freitag soll es anscheinend nicht mehr regnen.

Einer KH-Tour am Sonntag steht somit wahrscheinlich zumindest Wettermässig nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Stefan, da hast Du sicherlich Recht! Das was jetzt hier ausbricht, sind tatsächlich Sachen, die schon länger schwelen und ich persönlich (durch fUELs persönliche Anfeindungen) gerne im Detail geklärt hätte!


 


wahltho schrieb:


> Wie Du vllt. gelesen hast, bist Du da nicht der Einzige der sich hierüber wundert und in der Tat hat die verspätete Reaktion hier im Forum nichts mehr mit der eigentlichen Angelegenheit zu tun


 

Man könnte es ja mal mit einem Treffen versuchen um die "schwelenden" Konflikte zu lösen (*Binichwiedernaiv*) 

Hoffe es kommt hier bald wieder zum gemütlichen Plauschen 

Das war's mit Beiträgen meinerseits zum Thema, freue mich trrotzdem auf eine Ausfahrt beim nächsten FFM Besuch

S.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Man könnte es ja mal mit einem Treffen versuchen um die "schwelenden" Konflikte zu lösen (*Binichwiedernaiv*)



Nichts für ungut, aber ich glaube in diesem Falle bist Du wirklich mit Deiner Sicht aus der schönen aber doch recht schönen Schweiz nicht ganz im Bilde


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Wenn ich ihn gekannt hätte,
> so hätte ich ihn angesprochen. Das ist doch klar.
> mfg
> Frank



jetzt versteh ich allerdings nicht, wieso du dann die situation vor ort nicht geklärt hast, als dir klar wurde, dass milass mit den plauschern unterwegs war  

mich würde jetzt noch abschließend interessieren, aus welcher richtung der vermeintliche zielsprint erfolgte. bergauf oder bergab ...


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe das Wetter in der 9-Tage-Vorschau gerade nochmal insb. für KH gecheckt.
> 
> Ab Freitag soll es anscheinend nicht mehr regnen.
> 
> Einer KH-Tour am Sonntag steht somit wahrscheinlich zumindest Wettermässig nichts mehr im Wege



bis dahin sollte auch meine achse dasein!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt versteh ich allerdings nicht, wieso du dann die situation vor ort nicht geklärt hast, als dir klar wurde, dass milass mit den plauschern unterwegs war



 Bingo! - Anstattdessen wird hier nur sinngemäß gepostet "die Plauscher-Rüpel sind mal wieder unterwegs"

P.S: Die Frage hatte aber Caro schon gestellt und Frank hatte geantwortet, dass das nicht sein Job sei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bis dahin sollte auch meine achse dasein!



 Wird schon klappen - Das wird wieder eine Super-Tour!!!


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber ich glaube in diesem Falle bist Du wirklich mit Deiner Sicht aus der schönen aber doch recht schönen Schweiz nicht ganz im Bilde


 
Halt mich ja deswegen auch raus


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bis dahin sollte auch meine achse dasein!



 freue mich!


----------



## Alberto68 (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt versteh ich allerdings nicht, wieso du dann die situation vor ort nicht geklärt hast, als dir klar wurde, dass milass mit den plauschern unterwegs war
> 
> mich würde jetzt noch abschließend interessieren, aus welcher richtung der vermeintliche zielsprint erfolgte. bergauf oder bergab ...



aus richtung altkönig zum fuxi und beim erreichen des platzes war es vorbei, und um das gleich noch zusagen auf dem weg dorthin waren keine fußgänger


(oder waren wir soooooo schnell das wir die gar nicht gesehen haben  und  eine spur der verwüstung hinter uns hergezogen haben... achja und kyrill war gar kein sturm da sind wir auch ein kurzes rennen gefahren 
und die Plauscher sind auch am Waldsterben schuld


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

wir werden demnächst vielleicht mal hier eine tour wagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wir werden demnächst vielleicht mal hier eine tour wagen



ja cool wann ?


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ja cool wann ?



in einer woche sind wir schon dort  
aber hoffentlich nicht cool, sondern schön warm


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wir werden demnächst vielleicht mal hier eine tour wagen



Ich beneide euch!

@Berto:


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

Aber nur, wenn die auch Helme in meiner grösse haben


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> in einer woche sind wir schon dort
> aber hoffentlich nicht cool, sonder warm


 
Mein Neid sei dir gewiss 






Achja wünsche dir schönes Wetter, super Trails und bike für die daheim gebliebenen mit


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn die auch Helme in meiner grösse haben



wenn nicht, bring` ich `nen Eierbecher mit!


----------



## Alberto68 (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich beneide euch!
> 
> @Berto:




binich auch neidisch auf den fux

gerdo es musste einfach raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> in einer woche sind wir schon dort


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> gerdo es musste einfach raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> binich auch neidisch auf den fux
> 
> gerdo es musste einfach raus



genau, immer raus damit...


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn nicht, bring` ich `nen Eierbecher mit!


 
Aber mindestens für Dinoeier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> genau, immer raus damit...



Apropos "raus damit":

Wie meinte die Ratte am Samstag Nachmittag beim (Bike-)Schrauben in meinem Keller, als ich meinte, ich würde schon mal den Rohrschneider zum Lenkerkürzen rausholen:

"Solange Du nicht Dein Rohr 'rausholst"


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja wünsche dir schönes Wetter, super Trails und bike für die daheim gebliebenen mit



danke, aber soviel mit biken wird es nicht werden. vielleicht mal ein oder zwei touren mit dem veranstalter und gut ist ... ist ja kein bike-urlaub  

wenn ihr alle wüsstet, wie oft ich euch alle schon dieses jahr beneidet habe  

jetzt bin ich halt mal dran


----------



## fUEL (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> in einer woche sind wir schon dort
> aber hoffentlich nicht cool, sonder warm


 
Die Leute von der Bikestation sind sehr nett dort. die Touren sind recht staubige Pisten rauf runter und auch viel Strasse zurück steil begab; wenig Singletrails wie wir sie kennen. 

Morgens geht es teilweise  mit dem Bus raus ins Gebirge. Es ist konditionell bei großer Hitze auch noch recht logger.

Es gibt aber 2 wirklich gute Trails, die sind aber eher downhillartige verblockte Teile mit 40 cm hoch aufgemauerten quer liegenden Wasserrinnen., die ca.60 cm breit sind. 

Viel Spaß im Urlaub. 

Bist de im Sandy beach? Gute Massage gibt es dort.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke, aber soviel mit biken wird es nicht werden. vielleicht mal ein oder zwei touren mit dem veranstalter und gut ist ... ist ja kein bike-urlaub
> 
> wenn ihr alle wüsstet, wie oft ich euch alle schon dieses jahr beneidet habe
> 
> jetzt bin ich halt mal dran


 
Ich gönne es Dir  

und nächstes Jahr kommst de in die Schweiz und wirst Trail süchtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber mindestens für Dinoeier



ok, Du kennst doch diese hühnergroßen Procompsognathen?!


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich gönne es Dir
> 
> und nächstes Jahr kommst de in die Schweiz und wirst Trail süchtig



nur er?


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

wenn du mir erzählst was *Procompsognathen* sind, denke ich noch mal darüber nach


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Leute von der Bikestation sind sehr nett dort. die Touren sind recht staubige Pisten rauf runter und auch viel Strasse zurück steil begab; wenig Singletrails wie wir sie kennen.
> 
> Morgens geht es teilweise  mit dem Bus raus ins Gebirge. Es ist konditionell bei großer Hitze auch noch recht logger.
> 
> ...



danke für die tipps  
hier kommt es allerdings mehr auf das landschaftserlebnis an sich an. hauptsache nicht jeden tag am strand liegen und mal aus dem touri-zentrum raus kommen ...
wir sind übrigens im ifa-faro, maspalomas ...

hoffe nur, dass die auch vernünftige bikes haben. auf fuerte waren die bikes in einem erbärmlichen zustand. die fortgeschrittenen truppe bekam fast ausschließlich hardtails fürs gelände. die anfänger (die hauptsächlich auf asphalt fuhren) bekamen die fullys  
ich hatte glück : im ibc-racing-team outfit wirkte ich so professionell, dass ich das fully vom chef bekam    mit großem abstand das beste bike dort im stall


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und nächstes Jahr kommst de in die Schweiz und *wirst Trail süchtig *



bin ich doch schon längst


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wenn du mir erzählst was *Procompsognathen* sind, denke ich noch mal darüber nach



klick


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die fortgeschrittenen truppe bekam fast ausschließlich hardtails fürs gelände.



Wär' doch aus Deiner Sicht genau richtig, denn dann hättest Du wieder ein hardtail


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wenn du mir erzählst was *Procompsognathen* sind, denke ich noch mal darüber nach



ok, ok, ok:

Procompsognathus!



EDIT: Das waren die ganz kleinen Dinos aus Jurassic Park.


----------



## Tonino (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos "raus damit":
> 
> Wie meinte die Ratte am Samstag Nachmittag beim (Bike-)Schrauben in meinem Keller, als ich meinte, ich würde schon mal den Rohrschneider zum Lenkerkürzen rausholen:
> 
> "Solange Du nicht Dein Rohr 'rausholst"



Na, wenn sie sich mit Dir ohne Angst in einem Keller rum treibt scheint sie dich ja für harmlos zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Na, wenn sie sich mit Dir ohne Angst in einem Keller rum treibt scheint sie dich ja für harmlos zu halten.



...oder begehrenswert...


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, ok, ok:
> 
> Procompsognathus!
> 
> ...


 
danke  

Habe den Film, so wie auch The lost World nie gesehen oder sind das die gleichen Filme 

Zumindestens sind deine Chnace jetzt wieder gestiegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Na, wenn sie sich mit Dir ohne Angst in einem Keller rum treibt scheint sie dich ja für harmlos zu halten.



 Vielleicht ein erstes Anzeichen dafür, vom W-Geschlecht nur noch als harmloser alter Sack wahrgenommen zu werden


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> danke
> 
> Habe den Film, so wie auch The lost World nie gesehen oder sind das die gleichen Filme
> 
> Zumindestens sind deine Chnace jetzt wieder gestiegen



 

The lost World hieß auch Jurassic Park II. Mittlerweile gibt es aber mindestens schon Teil 3.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...oder begehrenswert...



Ich wähle dann doch lieber diese Variante


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein erstes Anzeichen dafür, vom W-Geschlecht nur noch als harmloser alter Sack wahrgenommen zu werden



Solange sich die Ratte(n) noch keine Lätzchen umbinden...


----------



## fUEL (1. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Leute von der Bikestation sind sehr nett dort . die Touren sind recht staubige Pisten rauf runter und auch viel Strasse zurück steil begab ; wenig Singletrails wie wir sie kennen .
> 
> Morgens geht es teilweise mit dem Bus raus ins Gebirge. Es ist konditionell bei großer Hitze  auch noch recht logger .
> 
> ...


 

.......und die Guides sind supernett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> The lost World hieß auch Jurassic Park II. Mittlerweile gibt es aber mindestens schon Teil 3.



Lieber Park Tool als Jurassic Park


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Solange sich die Ratte(n) noch keine Lätzchen umbinden...



Och, wenn das Lätzchen denn das einzige Kleidungsstück wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Och, wenn das Lätzchen denn das einzige Kleidungsstück wäre



 ok...


----------



## Alberto68 (1. Oktober 2007)

guckt mal jetzt postet er sich selbst


----------



## wissefux (1. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> .......und die Guides sind supernett



gibts einen besonders netten guide ? oder eine guidin vielleicht  (mann muß ja sehen, wo mann bleibt  )


----------



## Tonino (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Solange sich die Ratte(n) noch keine Lätzchen umbinden...



Vielleicht war sich aber auch nur so ruhig weil sie wusste, dass ein Rohrschneider griffbereit war......


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach herrje, was war denn los???



am Atzel hab ich en megakrampf im rechten muskel des linken oberschnekels bekomme.. d.h. konnts bein nimmer bewegen un hab dann 15 mit auf der gasse gelegen ( tierische scmerzen)

un ab ehlhalten war dann mein Freilauf im Eimer... d.h. kein Ersatz keine Touren un bal Ferien    


P.S. es hat nich zufällig einer en Laufrad übrig mit 6 Loch scheibenaufnahme


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

Mein I-Net geht (wie lange) wieder 

Ist wieder schönes Wetter? Greifen die Verdrängungsmechanismen und die Harmoniesucht wieder? Bis zur nächsten Explosion des Pulverfasses?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> P.S. es hat nich zufällig einer en Laufrad übrig mit 6 Loch scheibenaufnahme



Übrig nicht, könnte Dir aber eines leihen, bis Du Ersatz hast.


----------



## fUEL (1. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke für die tipps
> hier kommt es allerdings mehr auf das landschaftserlebnis an sich an. hauptsache nicht jeden tag am strand liegen und mal aus dem touri-zentrum raus kommen ...
> wir sind übrigens im ifa-faro, maspalomas ...
> 
> ...


Free motion hat ziemlich neue bikes - überwiegend Canondale prophet / Rush und wenige Hardtails, Rennräder max Ultegra überwiegend 105 er 

Die Räder sind o.k.


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mein I-Net geht (wie lange) wieder
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> am Atzel hab ich en megakrampf im rechten muskel des linken oberschnekels bekomme.. d.h. konnts bein nimmer bewegen un hab dann 15 mit auf der gasse gelegen ( tierische scmerzen)
> 
> un ab ehlhalten war dann mein Freilauf im Eimer... d.h. kein Ersatz keine Touren un bal Ferien
> 
> ...


 


Arachne schrieb:


> Übrig nicht, könnte Dir aber eines leihen, bis Du Ersatz hast.


 
Gabs das nicht schonmal oder hab ich jetzt schon Halo's


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Oktober 2007)

Bis später, ich mach mal was mit meinen Kindern, DIE können richtig gut kommunizieren


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gabs das nicht schonmal oder hab ich jetzt schon Halo's



 Achtung: déjà-vu -> Fehler in der Matrix. Mach Dich aus dem Staub!!!  


EDIT: Gibst Du mir was von dem Zeug, welches Du gerade rauchst?


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bis später, ich mach mal was mit meinen Kindern, DIE können richtig gut kommunizieren



ich weiß, da gibt`s `ne Kasse für bestimmte Wörter...


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Achtung: déjà-vu -> Fehler in der Matrix. Mach Dich aus dem Staub!!!


 








ich habe gerade Bilder vom Schweizer Bäuerrinnenkalender 2008 gesehen .....

Ich glaub ich muss mal aufs Land


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gabs das nicht schonmal oder hab ich jetzt schon Halo's



Du hast schon Recht:

Bike-Rider hat gestern abend gepostet, dass sein Freilauf i.A. ist.
Gerd hatte ihm daraufhin heute morgen leihweise ein Ersatzhinterrad angeboten.
Das wiederum hatte Bike-Rider wahrscheinlich in der Masse der heutigen Posts überlesen


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

Puuuh danke, du hast mich vor dem Wahnsinn gerettet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Übrig nicht, könnte Dir aber eines leihen, bis Du Ersatz hast.



prinzipiel wäre das genial.... aber der mann von actionspiort meine 2-3 wochen


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du hast schon Recht:
> 
> Bike-Rider hat gestern abend gepostet, dass sein Freilauf i.A. ist.
> Gerd hatte ihm daraufhin heute morgen leihweise ein Ersatzhinterrad angeboten.
> Das wiederum hatte Bike-Rider wahrscheinlich in der Masse der heutigen Posts überlesen



oh....


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oh....


 

JaJaJa ich war schon völlig verzweifelt


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> prinzipiel wäre das genial.... aber der mann von actionspiort meine 2-3 wochen



Schon Recht! 

Shimano XT 6-Loch mit Mavic 819. UST, aber auch mit Schlauch fahrbar.


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> JaJaJa ich war schon völlig verzweifelt



und wahltho hat alles verraten...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schon Recht!
> 
> Shimano XT 6-Loch mit Mavic 819. UST, aber auch mit Schlauch fahrbar.



















GERDOOO du rettest mir meine FERIEN!!!!


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und wahltho hat alles verraten...


 
ich hatte schon ein graues Haar entdeckt zuhaben geglaubt


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schon Recht!
> 
> Shimano XT 6-Loch mit Mavic 819. UST, aber auch mit Schlauch fahrbar.


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



...................die geilste sau am set!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich hatte schon ein graues Haar entdeckt zuhaben geglaubt


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...................die geilste sau am set!



 da erinnerst Du Dich noch dran?!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2007)

@ Gerd
wann kann ich des bei dir holn?? *g*


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> da erinnerst Du Dich noch dran?!



klaro.


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ Gerd
> wann kann ich des bei dir holn?? *g*



heute Abend werde ich wohl ab Hofheim fahren. Laß uns das doch kurzfristig per SM ausmachen!? Die nächsten Tage jedenfalls.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2007)

Ihr könnt schon mal planen 

Bin am 19 - 21 in Frankfurt und denke .... eine nette Bikerunde am Samstag wäre schon drin 

Achja für die die mal in die Schweiz zum MTBlen wollen es gibt da auch die netten nach (Apres) Bike Dinge welche einem das Leben versüssen 

Arosa:
http://www.tschuggen.ch/de/sport_wellness/wellness.aspx 
 
Flims, Laax
http://www.therme-vals.ch/

Hach ich liebe  die Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> heute Abend werde ich wohl ab Hofheim fahren. Laß uns das doch kurzfristig per SM ausmachen!? Die nächsten Tage jedenfalls.



klar kein ding  
aber SM??


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> klar kein ding
> aber SM??



früher PN...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> früher PN...



ahhahah


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

ihr immer mit euren abkürzungen. pn,sm,nfh,urs

so, bis neulich am turm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und wahltho hat alles verraten...



Ich hab' ein ziemlich gutes Gedächtnis


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' ein ziemlich gutes Gedächtnis



 warst Du deswegen schon mal beim Arzt???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr immer mit euren abkürzungen. pn,sm,nfh,urs
> 
> so, bis neulich am turm.



 Oh, ich muss mich auch gleich umziehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2007)

hier leute ich mach mich mal....
schreib morgen ne 3stündige geschiarbeit  
un muss da noch bissi wat lernen...
un gerd wir komunizieren noma 

machts gut vllt schau ich heut abend nochmal rein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich hatte schon ein graues Haar entdeckt zuhaben geglaubt



Graue Haare - davon hab' ich schon jede Menge


----------



## powderJO (1. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Eine andere Sache ist es jemanden zu schlagen,...



ui, da hast du was fehlinterpretiert. schläge sind nicht so mein ding, daher würde ich auch nicht damit drohen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Miss H: Ich hoffe inständig, dass Dich die gestrige Tour nicht davon abschreckt es wieder mit uns zu versuchen.  Wäre super schade!



danke lieber Gerd, dass du dich so um mich sorgst, heute geht es mir schon wieder gut, wollte doch mal so richtig mit den großen Cracks mitfahren, na ist mir ja fast gelungen.

Aber eins erscheint mir ganz wichtig zu sagen. Ihr seid alle Klasse - richtige Freunde - das ist das Wichtigste, was ich gestern mitgenommen habe.
     

Über meine Rückfahrt haben Caroka und Waltho berichtet, war gut so. Caro hat mich dann mit dem Auto von Höchst abgeholt - 'mehr Kino geht nicht'  vielen lieben Dank Caro nochmals,

und ich fahre gerne wieder mit.  

Ich bin ab morgen bis Sa. in der Pfalz, habe leider über das Forum keinen eindeutigen Anschluß gefunden, morgen gibt es eine Tour und am Sa.
Ich dachte ich finde jeden Tag Leute die mitfahren - is nich - schade

Ich werde mal die Wege des MTB-Parks versuchen, wer Lust hat - 1 1/2 
Stunden Autofahrt... (meine Handynummer hat Caro) 

Ich werde berichten.

Eine gute Woche Euch allen.

Und zerfetzt Euch doch nicht so, dass machen nur Kinder und Zicken und...und... Ihr seid doch alle erwachsen oder?

liebste Grüße von Miss H  (EITSCH) falls das jemand noch nicht weiß


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> danke lieber Gerd, dass du dich so um mich sorgst, heute geht es mir schon wieder gut, wollte doch mal so richtig mit den großen Cracks mitfahren, na ist mir ja fast gelungen.
> 
> Aber eins erscheint mir ganz wichtig zu sagen. Ihr seid alle Klasse - richtige Freunde - das ist das Wichtigste, was ich gestern mitgenommen habe.
> 
> ...



das wolln wir doch hoffen das du wieder mitfährst...
bei meiner ersten plauscher tour gings mir genauso
allerding hab ich mich dann noch zum fuxi gequält un bin ab da heim weils mir auch schei*e ging..
aber ich bin zuversichtlich das nächste mal klappt das


----------



## wondermike (1. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mein I-Net geht (wie lange) wieder
> 
> Ist wieder schönes Wetter? Greifen die Verdrängungsmechanismen und die Harmoniesucht wieder? Bis zur nächsten Explosion des Pulverfasses?



Na, dann will ich halt auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich fand den ersten Post von Fuel inhaltlich grundsätzlich vertretbar, aber viel zu konfrontativ. Milass hat allerdings auch ziemlich unentspannt reagiert. Normalerweise hätte ich das dann unter "Fischweiber zoffen sich" abgebucht. 

Es ist aber schon bezeichnend, dass immer wenn es hier im Thread Stunk gibt, eine bestimmte Person als Partei beteiligt ist. Da ist es auf die Dauer dann schon schwierig nicht gewisse Rückschlüsse auf die Persönlichkeitsstruktur besagter Person zu ziehen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Is doch nu gut... ka was milass da gemacht hat
Ich denk mal nicht das er bewusst Kinder umfährt  
mag sein das er da gestern bissi flott in n fuxi gefahrn is...vllt jugendlicher Leichtsinn... hat ja das gleiche alter wie ich aber dann jetzt soooon MEGAFASS aufzumachen muss doch echt nicht sein  
is ok wenn mans ihm sagt dann weiß ers das es net so gut ankommt ( wenn ers denn bewusst gemacht hat) un fertig. Da muss man hier net irgentwelche leute angehn wenn se mal en fehler machen un bla bla bla
wo simmer denn hier  kindergarten oder wat


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2007)

ich geh ins bett machts gut
GN8 @ all , wo immer ihr auch seid


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

N'abend zusammen,

Gerd, Maggo und ich sind noch von Hofheim ein kleines Ründchen um den Staufen gefahren und haben dann noch ein Stündchen bei mir geplauscht


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend zusammen,
> 
> Gerd, Maggo und ich sind noch von Hofheim ein kleines Ründchen um den Staufen gefahren und haben dann noch ein Stündchen bei mir geplauscht



War wieder super nett und quasi meine Rettung,  da ich heute körperlich nicht wirklich zu mehr fähig gewesen wäre...


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

@iggi: Bist halt noch nicht so lange dabei, es ist aber leider so wie wondermike es zuletzt beschrieben hat: bei Stunk hier im Fred ist eine bestimmte Person fast immer beteiligt. Ich habe lange still gehalten und gehofft, dass sich das mit der Zeit gibt. Aber irgendwann platzt auch mir mal der Kragen...


----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War wieder super nett und quasi meine Rettung,  da ich heute körperlich nicht wirklich zu mehr fähig gewesen wäre...



*Ihr Luschen!!!!!*
 *Duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

satt....................gn8


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Ihr Luschen!!!!!*
> *Duckundweg*



ja, die beiden haben sich mal wieder ordentlich hängen lassen. ausser spesen nichts gewesen.


----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @iggi: Bist halt noch nicht so lange dabei, es ist aber leider so wie wondermike es zuletzt beschrieben hat: bei Stunk hier im Fred ist eine bestimmte Person fast immer beteiligt. Ich habe lange still gehalten und gehofft, dass sich das mit der Zeit gibt. Aber irgendwann platzt auch mir mal der Kragen...



Ich habe das viel früher geschafft.


----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, die beiden haben sich mal wieder ordentlich hängen lassen. ausser spesen nichts gewesen.



So sind sie eben.


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe das viel früher geschafft.



was?


----------



## Maggo (1. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So sind sie eben.



du hast wie immer gefehlt...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne ich warte!


----------



## caroka (1. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was?



.....dass ihm der Kragen platzt.


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .....dass ihm der Kragen platzt.



aha, ääääh achso - ne was? Hmmm, ja nee, is klar.

Laß mich ma grad überlegen - hmmmmmmmmmm - 

Ich bitte um eine Audienz!


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Ihr Luschen!!!!!*
> *Duckundweg*



waren für mich heute dann nur paar und sechzig Kilometer. Und bei Dir? *schlitzaugensmiley*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> waren für mich heute dann nur paar und sechzig Kilometer. Und bei Dir? *schlitzaugensmiley*



Ich bin heute nur total faule 46 km gefahren 

GN8 @All


----------



## arkonis (1. Oktober 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ui, da hast du was fehlinterpretiert. schläge sind nicht so mein ding, daher würde ich auch nicht damit drohen.


ok, es war auch nur ein allgemeines Statement, nix was persönlich genommen werden muss


----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2007)

moin ... kein guter, aber trotzdem ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Moin Fux,

warum kein guter Morgen?


----------



## caroka (2. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,



Maggo schrieb:


> du hast wie immer gefehlt...............



Gestern war ausruhen angesagt. Ich hätte aber auch keine Zeit gehabt.

Am Sonntag war ich mit den Kindern klettern. Das war einfach super. Ich glaube das werde ich des Öfteren machen.  
Allerdings muß man sich da erst mal einweisen lassen. Und es erfordert, gerade beim Sichern Konzentration. 
Das ist schon ein komisch Gefühl, wenn die Distanz zum Boden immer größer wird.


----------



## caroka (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> waren für mich heute dann nur paar und sechzig Kilometer. Und bei Dir? *schlitzaugensmiley*



Okay, okay.........ich gönne mir eben auch mal Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Moin Caro, heute mach ich Pause und fahr' Auto...


----------



## caroka (2. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro, heute mach ich Pause und fahr' Auto...



Moin Du Umweltverschmutzer!


----------



## ratte (2. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

heute abend Biken in gewohnter Weise?


----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Fux,
> 
> warum kein guter Morgen?



caro weiß bescheid ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> heute abend Biken in gewohnter Weise?



Ich heute abend nicht, weil Pause machen, erst morgen wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> caro weiß bescheid ...



alles klar, trotzdem hier ein


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Tonino (2. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein komisch Gefühl, wenn die Distanz zum Boden immer größer wird.



Ich glaube komischer ist es wenn die Distanz schnell immer kleiner wird!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen Gerd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (2. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich glaube komischer ist es wenn die Distanz schnell immer kleiner wird!



Dem habe ich nichts entgegen zusetzen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hier wurde ja im Rahmen der gestrigen Auseinandersetzungen zweimal auf "Lord of the Flies" (Herr der Fliegen) von William Golding referenziert. Einige von Euch werden dieses Buch sicher auch im Englischunterricht in der Schule als Lektüre gehabt haben.

Mir wurde gerade per PN eine Frage zu dem Buch gestellt.

Anbei ein Link zu einer ganz guten Zusammenfassung, allerdings ebenfalls in englischer Sprache:

http://www.gerenser.com/lotf/


----------



## caroka (2. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier wurde ja im Rahmen der gestrigen Auseinandersetzungen zweimal auf "Lord of the Flies" (Herr der Fliegen) von William Golding referenziert. Einige von Euch werden dieses Buch sicher auch im Englischunterricht in der Schule als Lektüre gehabt haben.
> .....


Ich habe es für mich in deutsch  gelesen. Es war für mich eines der packendsten und spannendsten Bücher. 
So, ich muss los. ......off


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich glaube komischer ist es wenn die Distanz schnell immer kleiner wird!



Ob man das dann unbedingt komisch findet


----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe es für mich in deutsch  gelesen. Es war für mich eines der packendsten und spannendsten Bücher.
> So, ich muss los. ......off



hab den film gesehen  

... aber natürlich auch die bücher gelesen. auf jeden fall in deutsch, ich glaube aber auch in englisch. an dem buch kommt man ja irgendwie nicht in der schule vorbei ...

es ist aber auch ein wirliches gutes buch, nur will einem das in der schule natürlich (noch) nicht in den kopp.
hatte irgendwie immer eine abneigung gegen bücher, die man lesen *mußte *. irgendwann hab ich sogar den faust kapiert und fand ihn gar nicht so schlecht. da ging soweit, dass ich mir freiwillig theater-stücke im tv dazu angeschaut habe


----------



## Miss H (2. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe es für mich in deutsch  gelesen. Es war für mich eines der packendsten und spannendsten Bücher.
> So, ich muss los. ......off




Wir waren zu den Dreharbeiten in Jamaika und haben dort gelebt - 3 Jahre. Meine beiden große Jungs sollten damals mitspielen, waren zum Casting, zum Glück hat das nicht geklappt, denn die Geschichte hat sich auch auf die Zeit der Nichtdreharbeiten ausgewirkt. Das war 1987 oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (2. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> irgendwann hab ich sogar den faust kapiert und fand ihn gar nicht so schlecht. da ging soweit, dass ich mir freiwillig theater-stücke im tv dazu angeschaut habe



Au weia, das klingt ja ernst. da würde ich sofort mit einer großen Dosis Big Brother oder Deutschland such den Superstar o.ä. entgegenwirken...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> es ist aber auch ein wirliches gutes buch,



Es ist ein gutes, aber auch ein sehr düsteres Buch. Golding hat es 1954 noch unter den Eindrücken der Schrecken des WWII geschrieben. Daher wurden in dieser Geschichte auch Parallelen zur Entwicklung des dritten Reiches in Deutschland und des Faschismus im Allgemeinen gesehen. Insofern hat es mich umso mehr befremdet, dass diese Geschichte in der gestrigen Auseinandersetzung herangezogen wurde...


----------



## Tonino (2. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht ein Fall von Godwins Gesetz?? oder wäre das in dem Fall zu weit hergeholt?


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)

guten morgen... 
ich bin tot....
bin vor 15min mit meiner 3 stunden geschiarbeit fertig geworden .... ojeeee
doppel ojeee
wat ein schei*


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!



guten Morgen Gerd


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier wurde ja im Rahmen der gestrigen Auseinandersetzungen zweimal auf "Lord of the Flies" (Herr der Fliegen) von William Golding referenziert. Einige von Euch werden dieses Buch sicher auch im Englischunterricht in der Schule als Lektüre gehabt haben.
> 
> Mir wurde gerade per PN eine Frage zu dem Buch gestellt.
> 
> ...


 
Dieser Kelch ging an mir vorbei ..... hoffe ich hab jetzt keine Bildungslücke 


Guten Morgen ihr Plauscher ..... ist ja heut richtig zivilisiert


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wir waren zu den Dreharbeiten in Jamaika und haben dort gelebt - 3 Jahre. Meine beiden große Jungs sollten damals mitspielen, waren zum Casting, zum Glück hat das nicht geklappt, denn die Geschichte hat sich auch auf die Zeit der Nichtdreharbeiten ausgewirkt. Das war 1987 oder so.


 

Wau


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

ist doch eigentlich fast immer zivilisiert, wenn man mal von den nicht immer ganz ernst gemeinten Scharmützeln bezüglich Radmarken, Rahmenmaterial, etc. absieht!


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ist doch eigentlich fast immer zivilisiert, wenn man mal von den nicht immer ganz ernst gemeinten Scharmützeln bezüglich Radmarken, Rahmenmaterial, etc. absieht!


 
Stimmt, könnt ja mal eine Diskussion über Carbon lostreten


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Stimmt, könnt ja mal eine Diskussion über Carbon lostreten



  Wieso, gibt es auch anderes gescheites Rahmenmaterial?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Stimmt, könnt ja mal eine Diskussion über Carbon lostreten



tret lieber nicht gegen carbon, das zeug ist doch so zerbrechlich


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> tret lieber nicht gegen carbon, das zeug ist doch so zerbrechlich


 
Kann man das dann nicht in den Backofen legen und wieder "zusammenbacken"








*beepbeep ich hab euch lieb*


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

@ Gerd

hast du nicht auf einem deiner Bikes diese DTSwiss Schnellspanner die man feststellen kann?? Taugen die etwas? Und passen die auf jedes DT Swiss LR??

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Maggo (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso, gibt es auch anderes gescheites Rahmenmaterial?



für so ne cc sch***** wie dich ist das doch ok.


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Gerd
> 
> hast du nicht auf einem deiner Bikes diese DTSwiss Schnellspanner die man feststellen kann?? Taugen die etwas? Und passen die auf jedes DT Swiss LR??
> 
> ...



Genau, die RWS-(Schnell-)Spanner. Ich bin super begeistert: sicher und super Klemmkraft. Sind halt nicht die zierlichsten, aber auch nicht klobig. Die müßten eigentlich zu jedem Rad mit Schnellspanner-Achse passen.

Der Hebel wird nicht gekippt, wie bei den üblichen Schnellspannern, sondern wie eine Flügelmutter gedreht. Wenn Du ihn wegen Schaltung, oder was auch immer, nicht weit drehen kannst, kannst Du ihn ähnlich einer Ratsche benutzen.


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> für so ne cc sch***** wie dich ist das doch ok.



Ja, ich hab` das SESL ja leider nicht bekommen! 

@wahltho: Gibt es dass Helius FR mittlerweile aus DEM Rahmenmaterial (Carbon)?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Also, da das Wetter für Sonntag ja wie gestern bereits festgestellt super aussieht werden wir die Expedition nach Bad Kreuznach starten.

Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns wieder auf dem Parkplatz an der *Ecke Rheingrafenstrasse/Nelli-Schmitthals-Strasse* in KH treffen.

Als Starttermin für die Tour in KH (also Start mit den Bikes) sollten wir *09:30 Uhr* anpeilen.

LG Thomas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: Gibt es dass Helius FR mittlerweile aus DEM Rahmenmaterial (Carbon)?



Was fragst'n mich: Schick' doch mal 'ne E-Mail an Kalle Nicolai und setz' mich auf Kopie. Ich bin auf die Reaktion gespannt


----------



## Maggo (2. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was fragst'n mich: Schick' doch mal 'ne E-Mail an Kalle Nicolai und setz' mich auf Kopie. Ich bin auf die Reaktion gespannt



mich auch............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also, da das Wetter für Sonntag ja wie gestern bereits festgestellt super aussieht werden wir die Expedition nach Bad Kreuznach starten.
> 
> Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns wieder auf dem Parkplatz an der *Ecke Rheingrafenstrasse/Nelli-Schmitthals-Strasse* in KH treffen.
> 
> ...


----------



## arkonis (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann man das dann nicht in den Backofen legen und wieder "zusammenbacken"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
das Problem bei Carbon ist, es schmilzt zusammen. Daher müssen die Hersteller bei Carbon auch auf Einkomponenten Kleber zurückgreifen, deshalb löst sich auch gerne die oder andere Stelle am Material 
Sehr wichtig ist auch eine saubere Arbeitsumgebung, das Material muss absolut fettfrei sein, nicht einmal ein Fingerabdruck darf da entstehen. 
Der stärkste Kleber ist aber der bei 180 Grad gefügte Zweikomponentenkleber. Es soll sogar Alu Rahmen geben die nur geklebt werden. 
Ich habe jetzt meine IRC Birnchen an das Gehäuse geklebt und im Backofen getempert, hält wie verschweißt  da klappert nichts mehr!


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe jetzt meine IRC Birnchen an das Gehäuse geklebt und im Backofen getempert, hält wie verschweißt  da klappert nichts mehr!



und wie wechselst Du die?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Es soll sogar Alu Rahmen geben die nur geklebt werden.


 
Gabs da nicht mal was von Herkules (Titanal) glaube ich war das Rahmenmaterial, welches nur gemufft und verklebt war ...... Leider sind wohl die Rohre "geplatzt" .......


Ich hatte mal kurz ein Bergwerk Carbon (damals hiessen die noch Kraftwerk !!!) Habe mich dann aber für das Alumodell entschieden ;-)



arkonis schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt meine IRC Birnchen an das Gehäuse geklebt und im Backofen getempert, hält wie verschweißt  da klappert nichts mehr!


 
Was bitte ist das IRC Birnchen ..... oder soll das Bienchen heissen


----------



## Maggo (2. Oktober 2007)

irc ist ein halogenlampentyp der firma osram. durch eine spezielle beschichtung des reflektors um einiges heller als ne standardlatüchte.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> irc ist ein halogenlampentyp der firma osram. durch eine spezielle beschichtung des reflektors um einiges heller als ne standardlatüchte.


 
Danke, 


das heisst, Arkonis hat seine Lampe für nachts selbst gebaut und an das Rad gedingst ..... 

S:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Appropos, hatte heute erstmalig meine Lupine am Helm befestigt, da muss man sich aber auch erst mal daran gewöhnen


----------



## Maggo (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> 
> das heisst, Arkonis hat seine Lampe für nachts selbst gebaut und an das Rad gedingst .....
> ...



ja, das ist jetzt ne einwegleuchte. wenn die birne mal hin ist (und das wird sicherlich mal passieren) braucht man mächtige atomstrahlen um sie wieder auszubauen.


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Appropos, hatte heute erstmalig meine Lupine am Helm befestigt, da muss man sich aber auch erst mal daran gewöhnen



erzähl mal, ist es wackelig, oder was genau ist gewöhnungsbedürftig?


----------



## wondermike (2. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guten morgen...
> ich bin tot....
> bin vor 15min mit meiner 3 stunden geschiarbeit fertig geworden .... ojeeee
> doppel ojeee
> wat ein schei*



Bevor du aus der Übung kommst, hier noch eine kleine Aufgabenstellung: Diskutieren Sie die geostrategischen Implikationen des dritten punischen Krieges unter besonderer Berücksichtigung der soziokulturellen Transformationsprozesse sowie der langfristigen Verschiebung der militärischen und kommerziellen Kräfteverhältnisse im südöstlichen mediterranen Raum.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> erzähl mal, ist es wackelig, oder was genau ist gewöhnungsbedürftig?


 
Vorher war ich zum einem immer mit der Lampe am Rad, was so in etwa wie beim Auto ist und man hat immer den Blick nach vorne mit einer festen Ausleuchtung (mehr oder weniger). Mit der Lampe am Kopf ist halt das Licht immer dort wo man gerade hinschaut, was zum einem Gut zum anderen eben auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Da es eben keine definierte Ausleuchtung mehr von 1 m - 20 m vorm Rad gibt, sonder das ganze sehr variable ist. 
Wackeln tut eigenlich nichts. Der Helm ist vorne etwas schwerer und ich musste ihn etwas enger an den Kopf setzen, ansonsten aber fest, kein geklapper oder so. Bin am ueberlegen mir noch ne zweite Pasubio zuzulegen .... Aber nur wenn ich oft im Dunkeln unterwegs sein werde ..... da das ganze ja doch eine kleine Wenigkeit kostet. 

Stefan


----------



## Alberto68 (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab` das SESL ja leider nicht bekommen!
> 
> @wahltho: Gibt es dass Helius FR mittlerweile aus DEM Rahmenmaterial (Carbon)?



moin 

von specialized soll es doch einen carbon freerider geben der um die 10kg liegt   na Gerd  freerider mit cc gewicht 

S-Works Enduro SL Carbon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> von specialized soll es doch einen carbon freerider geben der um die 10kg liegt   na Gerd  freerider mit cc gewicht
> 
> S-Works Enduro SL Carbon



Jo das SESL für schlappe 7k-Steine, da war Gerdi ja auch rattenscharf drauf, aber dann war es (zum Glück) schon ausverkauft 

In der neuesten MB stehen die Erfahrungen nach einem Dauertest von 1.500 km lol: Dauertest ): Da waren dann fast alle Lager fratz


----------



## Maggo (2. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> von specialized soll es doch einen carbon freerider geben der um die 10kg liegt   na Gerd  freerider mit cc gewicht
> 
> S-Works Enduro SL Carbon



eher ein all moutnain, wenn man diese definition zuläßt mit 12kilo gewicht. ein vernünftiger fr lrs wiegt schon alleine ab 4kilo aufwärts............


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> von specialized soll es doch einen carbon freerider geben der um die 10kg liegt   na Gerd  freerider mit cc gewicht
> 
> S-Works Enduro SL Carbon





wahltho schrieb:


> Jo das SESL für schlappe 7k-Steine, da war Gerdi ja auch rattenscharf drauf, aber dann war es (zum Glück) schon ausverkauft
> 
> In der neuesten MB stehen die Erfahrungen nach einem Dauertest von 1.500 km lol: Dauertest ): Da waren dann fast alle Lager fratz



ja, war wirklich super rattenscharf drauf und tatsächlich auch froh, es nicht bekommen zu haben!  Wenn ich das jetzt mit den Lagern lese, dann erst recht...


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

War da nicht mal ein Post mit den Abkürzungen ..... Was bitte schön ist ein SESL  

und auf die Reaktion von Kalle N. auf die Nachfrage nach einem Carbonrahmen wäre ich auch mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, war wirklich super rattenscharf drauf und tatsächlich auch froh, es nicht bekommen zu haben!  Wenn ich das jetzt mit den Lagern lese, dann erst recht...



Da steht aber auch: "Leichtbau und Lager, die ewig halten - beides zusammen geht eben nicht."


----------



## Maggo (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War da nicht mal ein Post mit den Abkürzungen ..... Was bitte schön ist ein SESL
> 
> und auf die Reaktion von Kalle N. auf die Nachfrage nach einem Carbonrahmen wäre ich auch mal gespannt



sesl-speiseeis enduro super leicht.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Ah OK verstehe


----------



## arkonis (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, war wirklich super rattenscharf drauf und tatsächlich auch froh, es nicht bekommen zu haben!  Wenn ich das jetzt mit den Lagern lese, dann erst recht...


 
und nicht mal zum Kleben sind die Lager geeignet, taugt also nichts.

Meine Lampe ist natürlich wiederverwendbar, dank meines Heißluftföns verflüssigt sich der Kleber bei > 250°
Ins Feuer werfen geht natürlich auch, aber das geht dann auf Kosten der Umwelt. Oder ich gehe zum Real und kaufe mir für 2,50 Euro eine neue Pudderzuckerdose und nehme den Deckel ab und klebe dann das neue Birnchen ein.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> und nicht mal zum Kleben sind die Lager geeignet, taugt also nichts.
> 
> Meine Lampe ist natürlich wiederverwendbar, dank meines Heißluftföns verflüssigt sich der Kleber bei > 250°
> Ins Feuer werfen geht natürlich auch, aber das geht dann auf Kosten der Umwelt. Oder ich gehe zum Real und kaufe mir für 2,50 Euro eine neue Pudderzuckerdose und nehme den Deckel ab und klebe dann das neue Birnchen ein.


 
Die Beschreibung mach neugierig auf die Lampe


----------



## arkonis (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung mach neugierig auf die Lampe


 
ein Designerstück, vercromt mit vergoldenen Anschlüßen.


----------



## arkonis (2. Oktober 2007)

mal sehen wer heute alles hinter mir fährt, es gab rattenscharfes Tellergericht mit Bohnen und Chilli.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> mal sehen wer heute alles hinter mir fährt, es gab rattenscharfes Tellergericht mit Bohnen und Chilli.



Eine klare Ausrede, um ganz hinten zu bleiben


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> mal sehen wer heute alles hinter mir fährt, es gab rattenscharfes Tellergericht mit Bohnen und Chilli.


 
Zum Glück bin ich nicht im Taunus 



wahltho schrieb:


> Eine klare Ausrede, um ganz hinten zu bleiben


 
Da hat dann selbst die Nachhut kein Problem, den Weg zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Oktober 2007)

Moin Mädels Bin auch mal da.


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Mädels Bin auch mal da.



online, oder Asyl?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Mädels Bin auch mal da.




Ei gudde RH, was macht der Hals?


----------



## wondermike (2. Oktober 2007)

Wie isses eigentlich morgen? Wird da nur den ganzen Tag die Nationalhymne abgesungen oder wird auch Fahrrad gefahren?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> online, oder Asyl?



A......... heute im Asyl  
Ist der L-Vorwurf eigentlich geklärt, bzw. zurückgenommen? Eine Entschuldigung o.ä.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei gudde RH, was macht der Hals?



Ich hoffe morgen eine kleine Tour machen zu können......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe morgen eine kleine Tour machen zu können......



 Wäre wahrscheinlich dabei, wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist der L-Vorwurf eigentlich geklärt, bzw. zurückgenommen? Eine Entschuldigung o.ä.?



Schweigen im Walde...


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie isses eigentlich morgen? Wird da nur den ganzen Tag die Nationalhymne abgesungen oder wird auch Fahrrad gefahren?



nur mit angebrachtem Deutschlandfähnchen!


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> A......... heute im Asyl
> Ist der L-Vorwurf eigentlich geklärt, bzw. zurückgenommen? Eine Entschuldigung o.ä.?





wahltho schrieb:


> Schweigen im Walde...



Ich rechne nicht mit irgend einer weiteren diesbezüglichen Reaktion.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich rechne nicht mit irgend einer weiteren diesbezüglichen Reaktion.



......weiteren.....?


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ......weiteren.....?



naja, außer dem, was gestern hier insgesamt abging.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> naja, außer dem, was gestern hier insgesamt abging.



Also steht es so noch im (öffentlichen) Raum? Ah..ja


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nur mit angebrachtem Deutschlandfähnchen!


 
Binde mir dann aus Solidarität ein Schweizer Fähnchen ans Rad


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Binde mir dann aus Solidarität ein Schweizer Fähnchen ans Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bevor du aus der Übung kommst, hier noch eine kleine Aufgabenstellung: Diskutieren Sie die geostrategischen Implikationen des dritten punischen Krieges unter besonderer Berücksichtigung der soziokulturellen Transformationsprozesse sowie der langfristigen Verschiebung der militärischen und kommerziellen Kräfteverhältnisse im südöstlichen mediterranen Raum.



willst du mich verkackeiern???  
3 punisch Krieg war doch des Dinge mim Hannibal... oder war des der zweite


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> willst du mich verkackeiern???
> 3 punisch Krieg war doch des Dinge mim Hannibal... oder war des der zweite



Wer war Hannibal?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer war Hannibal?



Hannibal Lector?


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hannibal Lector?



Teil 1, 2, oder 3, oder gibt`s auch schon 4?


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer war Hannibal?



Hannibal war ein karthagischer Feldherr der ab Spanien mit Elefante un einem relativ großem Heer losgezogen is um Rom anzugreifen...
anstatt den normalen Weg mim schifchen überns Meer zu nehmen is er mit seinen ganzen tierchen un leutchen richting norden (frankreich) dann über die alpen um Rom von norden her anzugreifen....
gründe dafür , dass er da oben lang is war: er wollte auf dem Weg noch eineige Söldner einkaufen
der 2. grund war das die Römer einen karthaischen Angriff von Norden nicht vermuteten
tja
un dann hat der Dumbatzter gekniffen... er stand vor rom un hat net angegriffen warum weiß man nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hannibal Lector?





Arachne schrieb:


> Teil 1, 2, oder 3, oder gibt`s auch schon 4?



Kulturbanausen


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Hannibal war ein karthagischer Feldherr der ab Spanien mit Elefante un einem relativ großem Heer losgezogen is um Rom anzugreifen...
> anstatt den normalen Weg mim schifchen überns Meer zu nehmen is er mit seinen ganzen tierchen un leutchen richting norden (frankreich) dann über die alpen um Rom von norden her anzugreifen....
> gründe dafür , dass er da oben lang is war: er wollte auf dem Weg noch eineige Söldner einkaufen
> der 2. grund war das die Römer einen karthaischen Angriff von Norden nicht vermuteten
> ...



Danke, 2! Setzen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke, 2! Setzen!



2!!!!???  


 



es war der zweite punische krieg


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Kulturbanausen



Uhr schreibt man mit "h"! Und ich habe ein/zwei Kult-Uhren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 2!!!!???



für `ne eins hättest Du ihn fragen müssen, wieso er gekniffen hat!


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 2!!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verursacht nicht jeder Krieg Panik? Wieso heißt der denn 2. panischer Krieg???


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> für `ne eins hättest Du ihn fragen müssen, wieso er gekniffen hat!



pippi im auge 



nicht PANISCHER KRIEG sonder PUNISCHER KRIEg


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> für `ne eins hättest Du ihn fragen müssen, wieso er gekniffen hat!


 
Ist doch klar warum .........









..... er hat kalte Füsse bekommen     

Ich will die eins


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ arkonis: poste doch mal ein Bildchen von deiner Funzel.
Hab mir in der Richtung auch nochmal (wohl vorerst zum letzen mal) ne Kleinigkeit gebastelt  Die Heißkleber-Öldosendeckel Lösung hat mich irgendwie nicht vollends überzeugt 








mächtig großes Teil, sack schwer. Dafür aber bestimmt wesentlich zuverlässiger und haltbarer als sein Vorgänger


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist doch klar warum .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann auch sein, die hatten doch damals immer sandalen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist doch klar warum .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ok, da, für die unbestreitbar extrapolierte Logik: eins!


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ arkonis: poste doch mal ein Bildchen von deiner Funzel.
> Hab mir in der Richtung auch nochmal (wohl vorerst zum letzen mal) ne Kleinigkeit gebastelt  Die Heißkleber-Öldosendeckel Lösung hat mich irgendwie nicht vollends überzeugt
> ...


 
Sieht ja fett aus ... aus dem vollen gedreht ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, da, für die unbestreitbar extrapolierte Logik: eins!


 
Juhu, darauf gibts es heute am Abend einen kleinen Umtrunk nach der Ausfahrt


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Juhu, darauf gibts es heute am Abend einen kleinen Umtrunk nach der Ausfahrt



 

@all: heutiges Aprés-Biken findet beim Stefan statt!


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> nicht PANISCHER KRIEG sonder PUNISCHER KRIEg



larifari,  wo isn da der Unterschied???


----------



## wondermike (2. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hannibal Lector?





Arachne schrieb:


> Wer war Hannibal?



Da tun sich ja Abgründe auf...


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all: heutiges Aprés-Biken findet beim Stefan statt!


 

Na dann schwingt euch mal in die Sättel 

Bin auf dem Felsenegg  oder wenn ich es schaffe Albishorn mit Sonnenuntergangsromantik garantiert


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)

@ Gerd
hab mein kaputtes LR  heut scho weggeschickt damit du dann deins möglichst schnell wiederbekommst


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

@wondermike: morgen geht was! Stephan schwebte z.B. `ne größere Runde um den Feldi vor. Und die Frühlingshähne hätten gerne `ne Tour bei sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ Gerd
> hab mein kaputtes LR  heut scho weggeschickt damit du dann deins möglichst schnell wiederbekommst



Prima! Wie machen wir eigentlich die Übergabe, hab` ja leider kein Auto?


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Prima! Wie machen wir eigentlich die Übergabe, hab` ja leider kein Auto?


also von Nidernhausen bis Hofheim kommt ich auf jeden fall...
nur von mir bis niedernhausen (5km) egal
bike aufn rücken un laufen  
ich komm überall hin wenn ich will 
musst mir nur sagen wann...


wenns recht ist..


----------



## wondermike (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und die *Frühlingshähne* hätten gerne `ne Tour bei sich.



Eh?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sieht ja fett aus ... aus dem vollen gedreht ;-)



genau richtig  soll ja halten  so hatte ich wenigstens mal was zu tun  
eben is mir noch eingefallen das ich mir ja auch nen ordentlichen Helmhalter basteln könnte und ein passendes Gehäuse für drauf für die "kleine" IRC  mal schaun ob ich nochmal dazu komm


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Eh?



ei die aus Lenzhahn.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> genau richtig  soll ja halten  so hatte ich wenigstens mal was zu tun
> eben is mir noch eingefallen das ich mir ja auch nen ordentlichen Helmhalter basteln könnte und ein passendes Gehäuse für drauf für die "kleine" IRC  mal schaun ob ich nochmal dazu komm


 
Ich habe gerade gesehen, es gibt eine kleine Lupine (denke mal es ist die PAsubio XL) von einem Schweizer Distributor mit seinem eigenen Aufkleber

V-BEAM XL Halogenscheinwerfer, von LUPINE / VELOPLUS

http://www.veloplus.ch/V-BEAMXLHalogenscheinwerfervonLUPINEVELOPLUS.aspx

das ganze für 395 Stutz was ungefähr 240 Euronen sind .....
hmmmhmmmmhmmmm muss am Abend mal mein Budget klären, ob es ne Zweitlampe gibt .....


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wondermike: morgen geht was! Stephan schwebte z.B. `ne größere Runde um den Feldi vor. Und die Frühlingshähne hätten gerne `ne Tour bei sich.




also bei mir hat sich wat wegen geändert 
wegen der Tour
falls ne tour morgen bei uns geplant ist.. uich kann net  
des müssen wir unbeding mal an nem wochenende machen


----------



## wondermike (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ei die aus Lenzhahn.



WTF is Lenzhahn?


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also von Nidernhausen bis Hofheim kommt ich auf jeden fall...
> nur von mir bis niedernhausen (5km) egal
> bike aufn rücken un laufen
> ich komm überall hin wenn ich will
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> WTF is Lenzhahn?



Lenzhahn?? das muss man doch kennen..  --> Weltstadt  
de CRazy un ich wohnen da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wondermike: morgen geht was! Stephan schwebte z.B. `ne größere Runde um den Feldi vor.



Könntet Ihr mich bitte auf dem Laufenden halten?


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

alles Weitere später, muß jetzt erstmal los...


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Oktober 2007)

joa läuft....
ich bleib noch bis 6 un dann muss ich auch weg
bzw bis 7 mathe lernen un dann zur VIVI


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> WTF is Lenzhahn?


Bei Idstein. Mit dem Auto durchfahren dauert selbst bei Einhaltung der vorgeschriebenen Höchstgeschwingkeit keine ganze Minute.  
Da kommen wir mit der Frühschichtrunde morgen wohl gegen 11 Uhr mal dran vorbei.


----------



## wondermike (2. Oktober 2007)

Nix mehr los hier? Ich hoffe, die Jungs powern sich heute nochmal so richtig aus, damit ich morgen nicht ganz so hinterherschnaufen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (2. Oktober 2007)

Guude,
wenigstens kann ich noch es Fähnli halde ...  




Ich fahre morgen nachmittag (so ab 14:00 h; früher geht's nicht) ne größere Runde um den Flughafen, um so etwas wie "GA" zu betreiben. Falls jemand mit möchte ... gerne. 



wahltho schrieb:


> ...nach Bad Kreuznach starten.
> Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns wieder auf dem Parkplatz an der *Ecke Rheingrafenstrasse/Nelli-Schmitthals-Strasse* in KH treffen.
> Als Starttermin für die Tour in KH (also Start mit den Bikes) sollten wir *09:30 Uhr* anpeilen.
> LG Thomas


Was war das "KH" noch .... *überleg* ... kann ich überhaupt noch Rad fahren  ....





.... ach ja, Kettenriss und Platten 

Werde ich morgen noch mit meinem Mgmt. abklären.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

N'abend Carsten, wäre schön, wenn Du in KH dabei wärst


----------



## Zilli (2. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei Idstein. Mit dem Auto durchfahren dauert selbst bei Einhaltung der vorgeschriebenen Höchstgeschwingkeit keine ganze Minute.
> ...



Das Navi gibt zu dem Ort immerhin 3 ganze Straßen an...


----------



## Zilli (2. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Carsten, wäre schön, wenn Du in KH dabei wärst


Gruetzi Thomas, schaun mer mal (Mgmt. ist z.Z. außer Haus)


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Noch jemand da ??????

Oder sind noch alle beim Apres Biken??

Glaube ich mach mal einen Most auf


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier? Ich hoffe, die Jungs powern sich heute nochmal so richtig aus, damit ich morgen nicht ganz so hinterherschnaufen muss.



Bin total fertig, weiß gar nicht, ob ich morgen überhaupt fahren kann...


----------



## Zilli (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...Oder sind noch alle beim Apres Biken??....


***Apres-A******** is grad angesachd ...


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin total fertig, weiß gar nicht, ob ich morgen überhaupt fahren kann...



Wohl zuviel Apresgebiked


----------



## wondermike (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin total fertig, weiß gar nicht, ob ich morgen überhaupt fahren kann...



Das glaub' ich jetzt einfach mal.  

Wie sieht's denn nun aus, morgen? Wer, wann, wo, wie hoch, wie breit, wie tief?


----------



## Zilli (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin total fertig, weiß gar nicht, ob ich morgen überhaupt fahren kann...


"Lockerungsrunde" um den Flughafen gefällig ??? 

(Edit: kein Thema, wenn Du lieber in den Taunus fährst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ***Apres-A******** is grad angesachd ...



Bei mir auch, habs gerade noch geschafft nach der A***** 20km und 600hm anzuhängen. Muss ich erstmal wieder an das fahren mit Licht gewöhnen, bin nähmlich im Wald falsch abgebogen


----------



## Zilli (2. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei mir auch, habs gerade noch geschafft nach der A***** 20km und 600hm anzuhängen. Muss ich erstmal wieder an das fahren mit Licht gewöhnen, bin nähmlich im Wald falsch abgebogen


Dann bieg nächste mal anders rum ab, dann kommsde nämlich schneller heim....
*dickaugenzwinker*


----------



## Maggo (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin total fertig, weiß gar nicht, ob ich morgen überhaupt fahren kann...



laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaberbacke. 




wer issn am sundach mit von der partie?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Dann bieg nächste mal anders rum ab, dann kommsde nämlich schneller heim....
> *dickaugenzwinker*



Werde es mir merke


----------



## Maggo (2. Oktober 2007)

auf super rtl kommt gleich ne sendung mit dem namen:

tschüss genossen, die cleversten fluchten aus der ddr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer issn am sundach mit von der partie?



Gemäß meinem Verständnis bisher:
wahltho + wahline
caroka
Arachne
Ratte
Alberto
Maggo
Zilli ????
Tonino
Luberon-Robert
Luberon-Klaus-Dieter
Luberon-Stefan ???

Entschuldigung, wenn ich wen vergessen haben sollte


----------



## Zilli (2. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .... fluchten aus der ddr.


*rechtschreibmodusan* vier Tasten weiter rechts wirst auch Du fndig *rechtschreibmodusaus*


----------



## Maggo (2. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> *rechtschreibmodusan* vier Tasten weiter rechts wirst auch Du fndig *rechtschreibmodusaus*


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, wenn ich wen vergessen haben sollte



net schlimm  wenn eine(r) fehlt trägste sie/ihn nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> net schlimm  wenn eine(r) fehlt trägste sie/ihn nach



Was ist denn mit Dir hkn


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Dir hkn



hihi, das ist ne gute frage. mit mir nix. für mich ist sanplaken, fuxi, alde schon ne leistung zur zeit. also brauche ich mir keine gedanken zu machen ne tour > 30 km fahren zu wollen.


----------



## Zilli (2. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> Zilli schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *rechtschreibmodusan* vier Tasten weiter rechts wirst auch Du fndig *rechtschreibmodusaus*


 Sorry für meinen Tippfehler "....wirst Du auch fündig"


 oder willse misch vorführen ?


----------



## Zilli (2. Oktober 2007)

Bin mal im off ...

Gute N8, falls ich es nicht wieder hierher schaffe.


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaberbacke.
> ...



Gestern schon wieder vergessen???


----------



## Arachne (2. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das glaub' ich jetzt einfach mal.
> 
> Wie sieht's denn nun aus, morgen? Wer, wann, wo, wie hoch, wie breit, wie tief?





Zilli schrieb:


> "Lockerungsrunde" um den Flughafen gefällig ???
> 
> (Edit: kein Thema, wenn Du lieber in den Taunus fährst)


Würde unheimlich gerne mal wieder mit Dir fahren! Komme im Augenblick aber so selten in den Hochtaunus, dass ich jede mir sich bietende Gelgenheit (Sonn-, Feiertags) nutzen möchte... 

Morgen voraussichtlich 12 Türmchen, 12:30 Gundel, 13 fbh, jeweils ct. Fred im Auge (autsch) behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen voraussichtlich 12 Türmchen, 12:30 Gundel, *13 fbh*, jeweils ct. Fred im Auge (autsch) behalten.



Klingt gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Oktober 2007)

So GN8 @ALL


----------



## wondermike (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich nehme mal an, mit fbh ist die Metropole Fischbach-City gemeint. Da werde ich dann wohl mal hinkommen. Dann muss ich mich nicht wieder völlig verausgaben, bevor die Tour überhaupt richtig losgeht.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Oktober 2007)

so nochmal kurz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dann ab ins


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2007)

nabend...
so fertig ham eben noch zu sechst ,,SAW 3,, geguckt

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die anderen heute nacht gut schlafen können 
also ich muss sagen des hätte man auch als biorepotage ansehn können... so wie ist der menschliche körper gebaut un was passiert wenn....


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2007)

ich geh dann mal ins bett schlafen 



gute nacht..an alle!!!


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Erster 

*Guten Morgen  *


----------



## wissefux (3. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Erster
> 
> *Guten Morgen  *



gewöhnt euch schon mal dran. komm jetzt später bzw gar net  
hab nämlich urlaub ... und heut feiern wir erst mal die brüder und schwestern ausm osten ... es lebe der soli


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

guten morgen, ich hab keinen urlaub, dafür aber schlechtestmöglich geschlafen.:kotz:


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gewöhnt euch schon mal dran. komm jetzt später bzw gar net
> hab nämlich urlaub ... und heut feiern wir erst mal die brüder und schwestern ausm osten ... es lebe der soli


 
Stimmt ist ja Partytag in Germanien 








und jetzt dachte ich schon, das ich es mal geschafft haben vor allen anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2007)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

mahlzeit.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Stimmt ist ja Partytag in Germanien
> 
> 
> 
> ...






guten morgen...
ein tag frei 

bin dann mal mathe lernen ^^


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

Uuuuuuaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh....

Guten Morgen!

@Maggo: was ist denn los, was hat Dich denn vom gut schlafen abgehalten?


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2007)

moin gerd


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

bei uns auf dem sportplatz um die ecke war heut nacht oktoberfest das ist für gewöhnlich was lauter.


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin gerd



Moin iggi,

wollen wir mal so ganz locker morgen Abend ins Auge fassen?


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei uns auf dem sportplatz um die ecke war heut nacht oktoberfest das ist für gewöhnlich was lauter.



uuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhh.......


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin iggi,
> 
> wollen wir mal so ganz locker morgen Abend ins Auge fassen?



joa des wäre super
an wie viel uhr hättest du gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

warum wollt ihr euch ins auge fassen?? das tut doch weh. am popo weh:

treten sich zwei manta fahrer ziemlich heftig gegenseitig in die eier, kommt ein dritter vorbei und sagt:
"ey, das muss doch ziemlich weh tun!"
sagt einer der beiden:
"nee, iss ok, wir ham doch stahlkappenschuhe an!"

muhahaha


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum wollt ihr euch ins auge fassen?? das tut doch weh. am popo weh:
> 
> treten sich zwei manta fahrer ziemlich heftig gegenseitig in die eier, kommt ein dritter vorbei und sagt:
> "ey, das muss doch ziemlich weh tun!"
> ...



schenkelklopfer


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2007)

Eine Brünette, eine Schwarzhaarige und eine Blondine wollen eine 8 km lange Strecke durchs Meer zu einer Insel schwimmen.
Die Schwarzhaarige schafft die ganzen 8 km, die Brünette ertrinkt auf halbem Weg.
Die Blondine aber schwimmt 4 km, sagt: "Ich kann nicht mehr!" und schwimmt zurück.

hihi


----------



## caroka (3. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaberbacke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Gemäß meinem Verständnis bisher:
> wahltho + wahline
> caroka
> Arachne
> ...



So wie es mir im Moment geht, fahre ich nicht mit.  
Hab immer mal mit Schwindel zu kämpfen und fühle mich total schlapp. Vllt. geht es mir ja schnell wieder besser.


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Oktober 2007)

juhu und guten morgen,

habe ein neues biker frühstück für mich entdeckt:

hirsebrei mit obstmuss!

das ist lecker, nicht zu süss und angeblich hält das lange vor. ich werde es jetzt ausprobieren. einen schönen freitag euch allen!


----------



## caroka (3. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> juhu und guten morgen,
> 
> habe ein neues biker frühstück für mich entdeckt:
> 
> ...



Guten Hunger!

Hirse hat sehr viel Eisen. Wobei Vollkorn im allgemeinen mehr Eisen enthält als Fleisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (3. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So wie es mir im Moment geht, fahre ich nicht mit.
> Hab immer mal mit Schwindel zu kämpfen und fühle mich total schlapp. Vllt. geht es mir ja schnell wieder besser.


Hey Caro,
gute Besserung. Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine.

Ansonsten erstmal: Guten morgen.

Könnte mir irgendjemand mal bitte einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten geben, damit ich diesen mal hoch bekomme und aufs Rad setze?


----------



## Zilli (3. Oktober 2007)

Morsche,
ich hab mal 8 Std. am Stück geschlafen . Ich würde sagen bin fit wie'n Turnschuh (außer bergauf)
Euch noch viel Schbass heut; ich muß noch die Steuererklärung machen (Finanzamt hat vor 4 Wochen erinnert) und noch ne kleine Laudatio vorbereiten (Mitarbeiter hat 40-j. Betriebsjubiläum). 
Dann kann ich erst auf die Piste 



Ach ja, KH is klar .


----------



## caroka (3. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hey Caro,
> gute Besserung. Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine.
> 
> Ansonsten erstmal: Guten morgen.
> ...



Dank Dir.....na dann tret ich Dir doch gleich noch in den Allerwertesten. *tret*


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

@caro: 
@carsten:


----------



## caroka (3. Oktober 2007)

Und sitzt Du schon?


----------



## caroka (3. Oktober 2007)

Ja schade Maggo .........ich hol mir mal meinen Kaffee.


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

bis sonntag iss ja noch fast ne woche!?!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bis sonntag iss ja noch fast ne woche!?!



wundert mich auch das da jetzt schon geplant wird 

ich glaub ich werd heut mal ne lockere kleine Runde fahren, mal schaun ob ich noch weiß wie das geht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2007)

Habe gerade mit Gerd gesprochen:

Es bleibt beim Plan: 12:30 Gundel, 13:00 fbh (alles CT) 

@Wondermike: OK - Frage somit geklärt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (3. Oktober 2007)

Wie lange habt ihr vor zu fahren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wie lange habt ihr vor zu fahren?



Keine Ahnung, weil wir bisher noch keine genaue Touren-Planung haben  - Mit vier Stunden insgesamt für fbh - fbh musst Du aber wahrscheinlich mindestens rechnen


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2007)

ojeeee
nie wieder risotto vom vortag 
 :kotz:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2007)

was hast geschafft iggi? 

Hab eben den Grill geputzt, nach SAW III gestern war das heute die einzig sinnvolle Gelegenheit


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

klopfklopfklopf jemnd da 







oder alle noch im Bettchen


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Oktober 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsDjh7oAAP0

aua!! ich glaub des war schmerzhaft...


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsDjh7oAAP0
> 
> aua!! ich glaub des war schmerzhaft...



ja, vorallem hat der kerl nen supertollen kumpel der erstmal zuende filmt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2007)

sind ja schon ein "wenig" schnell unterwegs


----------



## Alberto68 (3. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sind ja schon ein "wenig" schnell unterwegs



nicht im leben .... und vor allem nicht mit dem tool was ich hab 

nur mit gesponsortem equipment  und 4 wochen intensives training  unter anleitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2007)

was willst du da groß trainieren?

Wie man schnell durch den Wald hackt kann man glaub ich größtenteils nur durch Erfahrung aufbauen. Wir werden ja auch immer schneller 
Bei der springerei gibts aber sicher ein paar Hinweiße die man sich geben lassen kann


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2007)

nicht alle auf einmal schreiben, ich komm ja kaum noch mit


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Frag mich auch schonden ganzen Tag wo die alle sind ....


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was willst du da groß trainieren?
> 
> Wie man schnell durch den Wald hackt kann man glaub ich größtenteils nur durch Erfahrung aufbauen. Wir werden ja auch immer schneller
> Bei der springerei gibts aber sicher ein paar Hinweiße die man sich geben lassen kann



Wir haben heut wieder geübt


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wir haben heut wieder geübt



Moin Luca wie war es? wo wart Ihr denn üben


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Luca wie war es? wo wart Ihr denn üben



Am Frankenstein an der Rinne und drumrum. Hat Spaß gemacht, was soll ich sagen. Hat da aber ein Bike gegeben das etwas gelitten hatte. Die Achse der Wippe hats gebügelt. Scheint bei der Kiste öfters zu passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hat da aber ein Bike gegeben das etwas gelitten hatte. .



Deins   man man man ich will auch fahren verdammte sch............ naja vielleicht Sonntag oder Freitag etwas street


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2007)

son Rocky?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Hoi Luca alles senkrecht


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> son Rocky?



ein Ransom...

irgendwie taugen die Bikes alle nix, wir werden alle nur belogen und betrogen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Luca alles senkrecht





Der Rücken zwickt ein wenig, sonst ist alles bestens. Wie sieht es in der Schweiz aus?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> KW 42



Schon aufgeregt


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

klar  aber das wollen wir doch auch   die meisten haben Bike mit FW den sie nie brauchen und wie die Amis mal bei einem Test festgestellt haben sind 95% der Dämpfer falsch eingestellt


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ein Ransom...
> 
> irgendwie taugen die Bikes alle nix, wir werden alle nur belogen und betrogen





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Rücken zwickt ein wenig, sonst ist alles bestens. Wie sieht es in der Schweiz aus?



Schweiz alles in Butter  2 Tage schönstes Herbstliches Bikewetter Gestern noch nach der A**** eine schöne Tour angehängt und heute etwas durch die Wälder gecruist 

Was ist mit deinem Rücken, ich kann dir ja mal darüberlaufen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schon aufgeregt



Hast Geburtstag?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hast Geburtstag?



der war erst 

Nein du und deine KW 42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schweiz alles in Butter  2 Tage schönstes Herbstliches Bikewetter Gestern noch nach der A**** eine schöne Tour angehängt und heute etwas durch die Wälder gecruist
> 
> Was ist mit deinem Rücken, ich kann dir ja mal darüberlaufen





Ich hatte mir neulich nen Nerv eingeklemmt. Bei den Röntgenaufnahmen sah man dann das ich ganz unten im Vergleich zu weiter oben ne ganz dünne, ich würde fast sagen ne unsichtbare Bandscheibe hab. 

Drüberlaufen find ich gut, aber nur wen des kannst


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> der war erst
> 
> Nein du und deine KW 42



Wann war er?

*Herzlichen nachträglich!*

In der Woche gibt es hoffentlich den Nicolai Rahmen


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir neulich nen Nerv eingeklemmt. Bei den Röntgenaufnahmen sah man dann das ich ganz unten im Vergleich zu weiter oben ne ganz dünne, ich würde fast sagen ne unsichtbare Bandscheibe hab.
> 
> Drüberlaufen find ich gut, aber nur wen des kannst



Ich kann laufen .... wenn du das meinst 

nee an akute Schmerzen der Wirbelsäule trau ich mich ran ... bin Informnatiker und Aushilfsmaseur bei meinen Verflossenen  (Obwohl Masseur und Verflossen nichts mit einander zutun haben )

Mit dem Rahmen drück ich dir die Daumen, habe heute mal den 19 - 22 October für Trip gen Frankfurt eingeplant, hoffe i) das Wetter ist gut ii) es gibt ne Plauscher Tour und iii) dein Nic ist fertig


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Ja was denn, wann hast de denn Geb. gehabt?


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> klar  aber das wollen wir doch auch   die meisten haben Bike mit FW den sie nie brauchen und wie die Amis mal bei einem Test festgestellt haben sind 95% der Dämpfer falsch eingestellt



puh, waren da heute einpaar jungs...mords airtime...und ziemlich hoch...respekt...ich bin zwar auch gehoppst aber eher die kleinen süßen...aber ganz ist das bike...aber bergauf war hartes brot - ich MUSS ins trainingslager


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja was denn, wann hast de denn Geb. gehabt?



Montäch 24


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin heute ganz locker ne kleine Runde WAB bei uns um den Nickel gefahren, war auch toll  das mach ich jetzt öfter, das gibt mir immer voll den Adrenalinkick


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

man da habt ihr ja heute richtig Spaß gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> man da habt ihr ja heute richtig Spaß gehabt


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


>




Schlaf Crazy schlaf,
die Mamma hüt die Schaf,
der Papa...

 GN8


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> man da habt ihr ja heute richtig Spaß gehabt




hmmm bergauf nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmmm bergauf nicht



Ambeckenrandschwimmer, hast schon beim Flicken so gejammert...tststs  

Hast de auch geschaut das die Schrift am Ventil ist? Natürlich nicht, jetzt ist es zu spät, kannst de wieder jammern


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

Bergauf kann man auch schieben  DIE ERSTEN RÄDER WAREN JA AUCH LAUFRÄDER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

*Es hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht!*


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

*Zilli, lass klingeln!*

Ich warte....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwie war's wie Sauna. Zum Glück fahr ich 'nen Plastikhobel. Alles andere hätte bestimmt zu rosten begonnen. 

Ist schon eine geschmeidige Ecke zum Spaß haben.  Da nimmt man sogar die relativ weite Anfahrt in Kauf.


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> joa des wäre super
> an wie viel uhr hättest du gedacht?



nicht vor 20 Uhr. Geht das bei Dir noch?


----------



## Zilli (3. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> .... ich MUSS ins trainingslager


Wo iss'n däs ? Gibt's da zu zweit Rabatt ? 

Ach Guude auch zusammen.


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So wie es mir im Moment geht, fahre ich nicht mit.
> Hab immer mal mit Schwindel zu kämpfen und fühle mich total schlapp. Vllt. geht es mir ja schnell wieder besser.



Ich drück Dir die Daumen, gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> juhu und guten morgen,
> 
> habe ein neues biker frühstück für mich entdeckt:
> 
> ...



und, wie wars? Brauchbar?


----------



## Zilli (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Zilli, lass klingeln!*
> 
> Ich warte....


*Es war zwo mal besäääätzt.*
Moment ... *tip-tip-tip-tip-tip-tip-tip-tip-tip*


----------



## Zilli (3. Oktober 2007)

Uwe is grad im off ...


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...Könnte mir irgendjemand mal bitte einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten geben, damit ich diesen mal hoch bekomme und aufs Rad setze?



Ooooh, wenn ich das gewußt hätte!!  Die Gelgenheit hätte ich mir bestimmt nicht entgehen lassen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sind ja schon ein "wenig" schnell unterwegs



und immer noch eine geile Musik!


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

*off topic* mein irgendwann mal kleines zierliches etwas von Patenkind hat nen Studienplatz in SB ergattert, ich glaubs ned */off topic*


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *off topic* mein irgendwann mal kleines zierliches etwas von Patenkind hat nen Studienplatz in SB ergattert, ich glaubs ned */off topic*



Salzburg?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und immer noch eine geile Musik!



Apropos Musik, nach der neuen Foo Fighter dreht sich gerade die neue ..... ACHTUNG TUSCH ...... N E N A ...... in meinem Plattendreher


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Apropos Musik, nach der neuen Foo Fighter dreht sich gerade die neue ..... ACHTUNG TUSCH ...... N E N A ...... in meinem Plattendreher



:kotz:


----------



## arkonis (3. Oktober 2007)

hat sich bei euch mal der Albert "gelöst" ich habe einen Riss im Mantel.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> :kotz:



SB = Saarbrücken 

Nichts gegen Nena ... ja ..... 


eigentlich ne ganz lustig Scheibe


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wo iss'n däs ? Gibt's da zu zweit Rabatt ?
> 
> Ach Guude auch zusammen.



gude, des ist bei mir vor der tür und heißt pferdskopf. ich werde mich mal bemühen die woche noch wenigstens 2 mal hoch zu eiern. und dann vielleicht mich auch irgendwann wieder in richtung feldi trauen.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Irgendwie war's wie Sauna. Zum Glück fahr ich 'nen Plastikhobel. Alles andere hätte bestimmt zu rosten begonnen.
> 
> Ist schon eine geschmeidige Ecke zum Spaß haben.  Da nimmt man sogar die relativ weite Anfahrt in Kauf.



da sagste was...man und ich angezogen als ob ich an die ostfront wollte...zuerst habe ich wegen der kurzen hose gelacht....mittendrin wäre ich froh gewesen...und die göttin ist schon mordsding...wenn ich mich sowas mal trauen würde...naja vielleicht im nächsten leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

unsere heutige Tour war auch wieder fein: Wir sind zu sechst über fbh zum Nfh, Fuchsstein, Alder (Hang), Fuxi, RKT, Nfh, Eichkopf, Atzel, Rossert (Hang) und dann zum wahlthai.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Irgendwie war's wie Sauna. Zum Glück fahr ich 'nen Plastikhobel. Alles andere hätte bestimmt zu rosten begonnen.
> .



Ahhhh deswegen hat mein Rad so einen, und ich dacht immer es wäre Kupfer, rostbraunen Touch


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da sagste was...man und ich angezogen als ob ich an die ostfront wollte...zuerst habe ich wegen der kurzen hose gelacht....mittendrin wäre ich froh gewesen...und die göttin ist schon mordsding...wenn ich mich sowas mal trauen würde...naja vielleicht im nächsten leben



ich hatte heute `ne kurze Hose und `en ärmelloses Trikot an und hab` trotzdem ziemlich geölt..


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

@HKN: Patsch!


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hatte heute `ne kurze Hose und `en ärmelloses Trikot an und hab` trotzdem ziemlich geölt..



dito, muss jetzt erstmal mit Espresso und Grappa den Flüssikeitsverlust ausgleichen


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> unsere heutige Tour war auch wieder fein: Wir sind zu sechst über fbh zum Nfh, Fuchsstein, Alder (Hang), Fuxi, RKT, Nfh, Eichkopf, Atzel, Rossert (Hang) und dann zum wahlthai.



cool, ich musste mir dafür heute 2mal sagen lassen das ich sie nicht mehr alle hätte und zur sau geworden wäre...dafür hats mich auch 2mal geerdet *lach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

achja, meine Saisonskipass ( den ich noch kaufen muss) gilt jetzt neu auch in ......DUBAI........ 

www.meilenweiss.ch


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hatte heute `ne kurze Hose und `en ärmelloses Trikot an und hab` trotzdem ziemlich geölt..



aber nicht so wie ich *schwör*


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: Patsch!



hey...ich hab gleich mal geschaut ob meine speichen angesägt sind    hattest die felge ja auch mal kurz in der hand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> unsere heutige Tour war auch wieder fein: Wir sind zu sechst über fbh zum Nfh, Fuchsstein, Alder (Hang), Fuxi, RKT, Nfh, Eichkopf, Atzel, Rossert (Hang) und dann zum wahlthai.



 Es war eine sehr schöne Tour in netter Gesellschaft


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> achja, meine Saisonskipass ( den ich noch kaufen muss) gilt jetzt neu auch in ......DUBAI........
> 
> www.meilenweiss.ch


----------



## Zilli (3. Oktober 2007)

@ Caro: Alles Gute, dasde wieder fit wirst


----------



## wondermike (3. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es war eine sehr schöne Tour in netter Gesellschaft



Yo, war echt wieder prima. Bin echt froh, dass ich mich aufgerafft habe. Sonst wäre ich bestimmt auf dem Sofa versackt. Bikemäßig wurden zwar heute keine Bäume ausgerissen, aber wenigstens habe ich drei Schoten beim Thai geschafft. Immerhin auch 'ne Leistung...


----------



## Zilli (3. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hat sich bei euch mal der Albert "gelöst" ich habe einen Riss im Mantel.


Da müßte ich erstma nachschauen .... allerdings hat z.B. der Big Betty in Meran gelitten; einige Seitenstollen zeigen "Abrisse" vom Mantel, find ich nu nich so toll.


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool, ich musste mir dafür heute 2mal sagen lassen das ich sie nicht mehr alle hätte und zur sau geworden wäre...dafür hats mich auch 2mal geerdet *lach*



Du hast dich abgelegt?


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Am Frankenstein an der Rinne und drumrum. Hat Spaß gemacht, was soll ich sagen. Hat da aber ein Bike gegeben das etwas gelitten hatte. Die Achse der Wippe hats gebügelt. Scheint bei der Kiste öfters zu passieren.



dem nils seins????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Da müßte ich erstma nachschauen .... allerdings hat z.B. der Big Betty in Meran gelitten; einige Seitenstollen zeigen "Abrisse" vom Mantel, find ich nu nich so toll.



hat der uwe heute bei mir auch geschaut...kenne das noch vom FA das da stollen abreißen. naja, werde mir für das kommende wetter eh erstmal nen schlechtwettermantel holen  und nächstes jahr sieht alles wieder anders aus


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast dich abgelegt?



ach nix wildes...2 mal weg gerutscht....war schön schmierig...mehr als dreckige klamotten ist nix passiert...einmal hätte ich fast nen baum nach nem hoppser erwischt *lach* komisches gefühl, aber hab den bock kurz vorher noch bewegen können doch meinen lenkbefehl auszuführen


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dem nils seins????



Gude Maggo,

 es war ein Ransom,
Nils fährt einen Slayer 


Glück gehabt


----------



## Zilli (3. Oktober 2007)

Um 1430 bin ich endlich Richtung Flughafen losgekommen. Ne Stunde später hat die Sonne geschienen und es war einfach schön, mal wieder auf'm Bike durch den Wald zu fahren. Waren dann 66 km und 3:36 netto bei atemfreundlichen Ø142 HF.

Übrigens haben die am Langener Waldsee den östlichen kleineren See am Ufer weiter ausgegraben, sodaß man froh sein kann, daß der (einigen bekannte) Trail noch existiert.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dem nils seins????



salve maggo


----------



## Zilli (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gude Maggo,
> 
> es war ein Ransom,
> Nils fährt einen Slayer
> ...


Das dürfte insbesondere Maggo beruhigen


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> 66 km



das sind ja....weiß garnicht...soviel km, wie ich an 3 tagen fahre


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

@lugga: *schwißvonderstirnwasch*
@hkn: auch salve. ich hab leider kein latinum, sodass ich dir nicht standesgemäß begegnen kann.
@zilli: *mitdemkopfnick*


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das sind ja....weiß garnicht...soviel km, wie ich an 3 tagen fahre



ab ins bootcamp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

irgendwie waren heut nur komische Kerle unnerwegs


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> irgendwie waren heut nur komische Kerle unnerwegs



Die Plauscher ????


----------



## arkonis (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> irgendwie waren heut nur komische Kerle unnerwegs


 
allerdings ich habe einige mit Fähnchen am Lenker gesehen


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> irgendwie waren heut nur komische Kerle unnerwegs



ich war hier.!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Plauscher ????





Ne die meisten waren ja im Taunus unterwegs...die komischen waren südlich von Darmstadt unterwegs. Hab sogar welche gesehen die Bier schluckten und Bunny Hops geübt hatten [kopfschüttel]


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war hier.!!!!



Wo ist hier? 
Hier auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne die meisten waren ja im Taunus unterwegs...die komischen waren südlich von Darmstadt unterwegs. Hab sogar welche gesehen die Bier schluckten und Bunny Hops geübt hatten [kopfschüttel]




Das sollen ganz komische Typen gewesen sein.  Zum Glück sind mir die nicht begegnet.


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das sollen ganz komische Typen gewesen sein.  Zum Glück sind mir die nicht begegnet.



da sagste was...mir auch nicht...haste das foto of the month vielleicht schon auf der platte?


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo ist hier?
> Hier auf jeden Fall nicht



*patsch* aber für dich extra links UND rechts


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo ist hier?
> Hier auf jeden Fall nicht



nö, aber hier. das weiß ich mit ziemlicher sicherheit.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da sagste was...mir auch nicht...haste das foto of the month vielleicht schon auf der platte?



Ja wo sind die Fotoooos?


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

genau,

wir wolln die bilder sehn wir wolln die bilder sehn


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da sagste was...mir auch nicht...haste das foto of the month vielleicht schon auf der platte?



Nee, ist zu groß. Ich krieg meine Pics leider nicht verkleinert und alles über 1 MB streikt beim Upload. Aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand da einen Tipp geben wie's geht.

Mannomann, der Luftstand war schon immens. Da konnte ein A-380 drunter durchfahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, aber hier. das weiß ich mit ziemlicher sicherheit.




Schade das de nicht hier bist, 
schade auch das de nicht dort warst,
vielleicht bist de ja demnächst mal wieder da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Oktober 2007)

Leute ich wünsche Euch GN8 

Almut war nach der Tour, dem wahlthai und em heissen Bad so Alle, dass sie schon schläft


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dito, muss jetzt erstmal mit Espresso und Grappa den Flüssikeitsverlust ausgleichen



Hab` mittlerweile (trotz heutigem Fuxi-Kuchen und wahlthai) vier Kilo zu wenig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (3. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, aber hier. das weiß ich mit ziemlicher sicherheit.


Dein hier is glaub ich näher bei mir als Uwe's hier *Abineunzehnhundertfünfundachzigklugscheiss*


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool, ich musste mir dafür heute 2mal sagen lassen das ich sie nicht mehr alle hätte und zur sau geworden wäre...dafür hats mich auch 2mal geerdet *lach*



Trailsau?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Dein hier is glaub ich näher bei mir als Uwe's hier *Abineunzehnhundertfünfundachzigklugscheiss*



mmmh....................................... ?!


----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schade das de nicht hier bist,
> schade auch das de nicht dort warst,
> vielleicht bist de ja demnächst mal wieder da



sicher dat. es kribbelt wenn ich dran denke.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab` mittlerweile (trotz heutigem Fuxi-Kuchen und wahlthai) vier Kilo zu wenig...



Angebot steht noch


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber nicht so wie ich *schwör*



kann mir vorstellen, was Du alles an hattest...


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Yo, war echt wieder prima. Bin echt froh, dass ich mich aufgerafft habe. Sonst wäre ich bestimmt auf dem Sofa versackt. Bikemäßig wurden zwar heute keine Bäume ausgerissen, aber wenigstens habe ich drei Schoten beim Thai geschafft. Immerhin auch 'ne Leistung...



Hat mal jemand die Tour-Daten? Hatte meinen Polar mal wieder nicht ausgelesen...


----------



## Zilli (3. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nee, ist zu groß. Ich krieg meine Pics leider nicht verkleinert und alles über 1 MB streikt beim Upload. Aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand da einen Tipp geben wie's geht.


"Resize Pictures" ist ein einfaches wie geniales Tool. 
Wenn installiert, Bild (oder mehrere) mit rechtsklick->Resize Pictures auswählen und noch Größe anklicken (z.B. 1024*768) - fertig und speichermäßig optimiert.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> "Resize Pictures" ist ein einfaches wie geniales Tool.
> Wenn installiert, Bild (oder mehrere) mit rechtsklick->Resize Pictures auswählen und noch Größe anklicken (z.B. 1024*768) - fertig und speichermäßig optimiert.



Freeware?


Glas ist leer...Wein ist für gut befunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Oktober 2007)

hier ist der akku leer und das ladegerät im anderen zimmer. aus deisem grund verlasse ich euch jetzt. ich wünsche allen ne guten nacht.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

GN8 Maggo und auch de Rest


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

Nacht Maggo!


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Freeware?
> 
> 
> Glas ist leer...Wein ist für gut befunden...



Was gab´s denn für einen Wein ??? Bei mir gab es heute nur, neben dem früher schon erwähnten Grappa, Ramseier - Burehöfler (Suure Most) 

Für Mac-user gibt es noch IZoom


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Nacht an alle die schon ins Bettchen hüpfen


----------



## Zilli (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Freeware?
> Glas ist leer...Wein ist für gut befunden...


jo, ist ein Programm der PowerToys für Windows XP; hier der Link zum Artikel und Download:
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Meldung/Bilder_schrumpfen__einfach_und_kostenlos/1317.aspx

Gute N8 auch zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was gab´s denn für einen Wein ???



EYMANN


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> jo, ist ein Programm der PowerToys für Windows XP; hier der Link zum Artikel und Download:
> http://www.digitalkamera.de/Meldung/Bilder_schrumpfen__einfach_und_kostenlos/1317.aspx
> 
> Gute N8 auch zusammen.



Danke


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> EYMANN


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



Hab das gleiche Gesicht gemacht, schmeckt aber extra lecker

Das Weingut Eymann ist in Deutschland Gönnheim. Vielleicht demnächst mal eine zusammen?!

jetzt aber eine Gute...


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Gesicht gemacht, schmeckt aber extra lecker
> 
> Das Weingut Eymann ist in Deutschland Gönnheim. Vielleicht demnächst mal eine zusammen?!
> 
> jetzt aber eine Gute...



Gerne & äh gudde 

ziehe mich auch langsam zurück ......

Nächtle


----------



## Arachne (3. Oktober 2007)

Nacht für die Frühinsbettgeher!


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Trailsau?




ich? nee nicht wirklich.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2007)

noch ein Musik Tip 

Dick Dale - Surfers Choise


----------



## wondermike (3. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand die Tour-Daten? Hatte meinen Polar mal wieder nicht ausgelesen...



Also ich hab 2h36min, 32 km und 769 Hm. Das musst Du Dir natürlich noch die Anfahrt aus Hofheim dazurechnen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (3. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> unsere heutige Tour war auch wieder fein: Wir sind zu sechst über fbh zum Nfh, Fuchsstein, Alder (Hang), Fuxi, RKT, Nfh, Eichkopf, Atzel, Rossert (Hang) und dann zum wahlthai.



@ Arachne

war lange nicht mehr im Forum. Das musst du mir erklären....

fbh 
Nfh
RKT

Fuxi und Alder kenne ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. Oktober 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> war lange nicht mehr im Forum. Das musst du mir erklären....
> 
> ...



Jaja, hier tobt der AküWa (Abkürzungswahn).

fbh - Fischbach
Nfh - Naturfreundehaus
RKT - Rotes-Kreuz Trail


----------



## wondermike (3. Oktober 2007)

Ach ja, noch eine:

Igjp - Ich geh' jetzt pennen.  

Gut's Nächdle.


----------



## Alberto68 (4. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also ich hab 2h36min, 32 km und 769 Hm. Das musst Du Dir natürlich noch die Anfahrt aus Hofheim dazurechnen.




hey GErdo hab ich ja glückgehabt das ich heute ausgefallen bin 
sonst hatte der tacho bei allem das doppelte angezeig


----------



## saharadesertfox (4. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jaja, hier tobt der AküWa (Abkürzungswahn).
> 
> fbh - Fischbach
> Nfh - Naturfreundehaus
> RKT - Rotes-Kreuz Trail



Danke, fehlt nur noch Jap für Japaner....


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2007)

moin !

trotz urlaub erster. was ist los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin Jungs und Mädels.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Moin Caro 

Ich hoffe, Dir geht es besser


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro
> 
> Ich hoffe, Dir geht es besser



Nee, geht genauso weiter.  Dauert wohl ein bisschen.  
Bis jetzt bin ich aber immer wieder gesund geworden. 
Danke der Nachfrage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, geht genauso weiter.  Dauert wohl ein bisschen.
> Bis jetzt bin ich aber immer wieder gesund geworden.
> Danke der Nachfrage




Seh zu das de bald wieder auf die Beine kommst


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2007)

boah, ist das geil neblig da draußen  
irgendwie find ich das total stimmungsvoll genial ...
leider hab ich keine zeit, das mal auf dem bike im wald auszukosten.
alleine hätt ich da sowieso etwas schiss 

caro, mach das de wieder fit wirst


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> boah, ist das geil neblig da draußen
> irgendwie find ich das total stimmungsvoll genial ...
> leider hab ich keine zeit, das mal auf dem bike im wald auszukosten.
> alleine hätt ich da sowieso etwas schiss
> ...



Morgen,

gestern im Wald war es auch super stimmungsvoll!


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hey GErdo hab ich ja glückgehabt das ich heute ausgefallen bin
> sonst hatte der tacho bei allem das doppelte angezeig



Gestern wäre bei mir schon noch ein wenig mehr gegangen. War aber so auch sehr ok!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gestern wäre bei mir schon noch ein wenig mehr gegangen. War aber so auch sehr ok!



Klar wär' noch mehr gegangen, ...

... aber es soll ja schliesslich allen Tour-Teilnehmern Spass machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gestern im Wald war es auch super stimmungsvoll!



Heute morgen war es total neblig. Fing' auf einmal an, all es hell wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar wär' noch mehr gegangen, ...
> 
> ... aber es soll ja schliesslich allen Tour-Teilnehmern Spass machen



War als keinerlei Beschwerde gedacht!  Mir hat es ja gelangt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War als keinerlei Beschwerde gedacht!  Mir hat es ja gelangt.




Wurde auch nicht als Beschwerde verstanden


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter. Habe gleich erstmal einen Termin in der Nähe des Bahnhofs von WI.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Sieht zwar noch grau in grau aus, aber in FRA ist es trocken und es ist sehr, sehr mild.


----------



## Tonino (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sieht zwar noch grau in grau aus, aber in FRA ist es trocken und es ist sehr, sehr mild.



bei mir hier drüben auch..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> bei mir hier drüben auch..



Na dann haben wir ja schon zwei Referenzwerte für zwei Lokationen in FRA, die sehr weit auseinanderliegen


----------



## Tonino (4. Oktober 2007)

wenn riegel 8 nicht wär könnte ich dir gerade mal ...


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Oktober 2007)

@ luca: an der rinne wart ihr? habt ihr alles so vorbereitet, dass ich mich am samstag freuen kann? wir haben gestern trails freigeräumt, 6 stunden lang. aber von nichts kommt nichts.

*musiktip:* feist - the reminder 
sehr soft, melancholisch, aber eine wunderschöne stimme. eher was für die besinnlichen stunden.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann haben wir ja schon zwei Referenzwerte für zwei Lokationen in FRA, die sehr weit auseinanderliegen



 

Danke für die Info! Werd` mal schauen, ob man an der A66 mittlerweile wieder langfahren kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ luca: an der rinne wart ihr? habt ihr alles so vorbereitet, dass ich mich am samstag freuen kann? wir haben gestern trails freigeräumt, 6 stunden lang. aber von nichts kommt nichts.
> 
> *musiktip:* feist - the reminder
> sehr soft, melancholisch, aber eine wunderschöne stimme. eher was für die besinnlichen stunden.



Ja da waren wir 
wenn Du von der Burg kommst, bevor es richtig in die Rinne geht muß man über ne Kreuzung drüber, da liegt ein dicker Baum, den haben wir für Dich so modifiziert das Du nicht mehr drüberheben mußt. Wir erwarten Dank von Dir und Wotan! Wenn Du über die WAB zur Burg fährst gibts ne ganze Menge Bäume die auf dem Weg liegen. Der Forst scheint gerade am Fällen zu sein, die WAB ist offiziel gesperrt gewesen! 

..und wenn Ihr die Göttin springt, dann hats aber Beweisfotos zu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (4. Oktober 2007)

von der göttin gibts doch fotos... irgendwo in der rockrider-galerie. allerdings waren das jungs von woffm. mir ist die göttin a bisserl zu groß.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> von der göttin gibts doch fotos... irgendwo in der rockrider-galerie. allerdings waren das jungs von woffm. mir ist die göttin a bisserl zu groß.




das war megagei* als die gestern drübersprangen und wir doof nebendran standen und HKN meckernder Weise seinen Mantel versuchte aufzuziehen


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann haben wir ja schon zwei Referenzwerte für zwei Lokationen in FRA, die sehr weit auseinanderliegen


 
Wenn du noch einen dritten Wert benötigst Hier regnet es, mittlerweile weniger als noch am Morgen


----------



## wondermike (4. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> *musiktip:* feist - the reminder
> sehr soft, melancholisch, aber eine wunderschöne stimme. eher was für die besinnlichen stunden.



    

Läuft bei auch auf Dauerrotation.

Auch in etwa die Richtung: Kings of Convenience "Quiet is the new loud". Da singt die Leslie auf ein paar Tracks auch Background.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nicht vor 20 Uhr. Geht das bei Dir noch?



müsst ich mal gucken ...
aber eigentlich... müsste des gehn 
ich sag dir nochmal beschied ok des dann geht..


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Läuft bei auch auf Dauerrotation.
> 
> Auch in etwa die Richtung: Kings of Convenience "Quiet is the new loud". Da singt die Leslie auf ein paar Tracks auch Background.



gut zu wissen. bis jetzt habe ich mich bei koc noch nicht reinhören können.... da starte ich nochmal einen versuch.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Oktober 2007)

hab al ne frage... 
hab gehört ihr fahrt am sonntag nch bad kreuz.....
kann man da mitfahren....?
un wie kommt man am besten hin?


----------



## wondermike (4. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gut zu wissen. bis jetzt habe ich mich bei koc noch nicht reinhören können.... da starte ich nochmal einen versuch.



Ist eher was für den gemütlichen Abend am Kamin mit einem guten Buch. Fehlt mir nur noch der Kamin...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das war megagei* als die gestern drübersprangen und wir doof nebendran standen und HKN meckernder Weise seinen Mantel versuchte aufzuziehen




Hehehe, er wollte nicht mal unsere wohlgemeinte Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. 

Dabei hatten wir mehr als einen guten Ratschlag parat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> jo, ist ein Programm der PowerToys für Windows XP; hier der Link zum Artikel und Download:
> http://www.digitalkamera.de/Meldung/Bilder_schrumpfen__einfach_und_kostenlos/1317.aspx



THX.   Werd's heute abend mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hehehe, er wollte nicht mal unsere wohlgemeinte Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen.
> 
> Dabei hatten wir mehr als einen guten Ratschlag parat.



Mindestens 100, aber nein er wollte ja nicht auf uns hören


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche.




Lucafabian schrieb:


> Mindestens 100, aber nein er wollte ja nicht auf uns hören



Dabei habt Ihr es doch nur gut gemeint.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dabei habt Ihr es doch nur gut gemeint.





Ausschließlich gut


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher. Hat er den Reifen wirklich richtig montiert? [grübel]


----------



## arkonis (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! Werd` mal schauen, ob man an der A66 mittlerweile wieder langfahren kann.


 
kann man da auch mit Inliner fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher. Hat er den Reifen wirklich richtig montiert? [grübel]



So langsam könnte er ja mal Stellung nehmen, aber nein er drückt sich wieder.
Ich meine aber zu wissen das er ihn falsch montiert hat, was ja folglich auch so zu erwarten war [ätschhastdenundavonwolltestjanichthören]


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich frag mich langsam was das bei euch ist mit den ganzen Platten, Immer sind irgendwelche Mitfahrer mit dem reparieren Beschäftigt *Kopfschüttel*






Soll ich da überhaupt mitfahren, oder vorher gleich auf Vollgummireifen umsteigen 






Und dann auch keinen gut gemeinten Ratschläge annehmen wollen, ist mir einfach unvorstellbar


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

das könnte natürlich sein...muss ich grad mal gucken gehen ob  die laufrichtung stimmt

morsche ihr


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

Wie? Auf die Laufrichtung hast du auch nicht geachtet? [kopfschüttel]

Das wären dann ja gleich 2 Fehler auf ein Mal.


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Oktober 2007)

Die Laufrichtung ist egal Hauptsache die Schrift ist am Ventil!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie? Auf die Laufrichtung hast du auch nicht geachtet? [kopfschüttel]
> 
> Das wären dann ja gleich 2 Fehler auf ein Mal.



nee 3 fehler...der dritte fehler war mit euch zu fahren


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> kann man da auch mit Inliner fahren?



Der Radweg auf der nördlichen Seite der A66 ist zwischen Diedenbergen und Erbenheim komplett asphaltiert. An der A3 und den Anschlüssen Wallau und Nordenstadt muß man jeweils `nen kleinen Bogen fahren. Hinter der A3 ist der Asphalt mal kurz ein wenig grasig durchbrochen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee 3 fehler...der dritte fehler war mit euch zu fahren



Fahren nennst du diese Art der Fortbewegung?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee 3 fehler...der dritte fehler war mit euch zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Süsser Smilie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Fahren nennst du diese Art der Fortbewegung?



hmm, wie würdest du denn diesen zeitvertreib nennen?


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2007)

kleiner i-net test vom neuen rechner meiner mama ...

scheint zu funktionieren


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kleiner i-net test vom neuen rechner meiner mama ...
> 
> scheint zu funktionieren



juhu,

dann kann sie ja jetzt fleißig mitplauschen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, wie würdest du denn diesen zeitvertreib nennen?



Graziles Schweben vielleicht?


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, wie würdest du denn diesen zeitvertreib nennen?





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Graziles Schweben vielleicht?



Hopi hat doch was vom "Schieben" geschrieben!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

Die Eleganz war auf jeden Fall nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Eleganz war auf jeden Fall nicht zu übersehen.



und die Stylepolizei war auch da


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

Wo?  Ich habe keinen Sittenwächter gesehen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!




habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach nix wildes...2 mal weg gerutscht....war schön schmierig...mehr als dreckige klamotten ist nix passiert...*einmal hätte ich fast nen baum nach nem hoppser erwischt* *lach* komisches gefühl, aber hab den bock kurz vorher noch bewegen können doch meinen lenkbefehl auszuführen



kenne ich, fand das aber weniger zum lachen, lag aber vllt auch daran das ich ihn auch getroffen habe 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> das war megagei* als die gestern drübersprangen und wir doof nebendran standen und HKN meckernder Weise seinen Mantel versuchte aufzuziehen



was ist denn die "göttin" hat jetzt schon ein wenig mein Interesse geweckt 

ich dreh jetzt nochmal meine WAB Runde (mit dem Enduro  ), nach so ner Pause muss man langsam anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

hmm, da muss ich wohl woanders gefahren sein  wobei die stylepolizei war wirklich da.

so der reifen ist gecheckt und er ist sogar richtig drauf *lach* mist hab ich ja garkeien ausrede warum bei der letzten abfahrt mein hinterrad manchmal zu seinem bruder nach vorne wollte


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was ist denn die "göttin" hat jetzt schon ein wenig mein Interesse geweckt



die göttin ist ein mordssprung - viel airtime - vorallem hoch und weit  nix für mich. aber die jungs gestern doppel


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die göttin ist ein mordssprung - viel airtime - vorallem hoch und weit  nix für mich. aber die jungs gestern doppel



und wahrscheinlich mit nem Landehügel bei dems richtig kracht (am Bike und den Knochen) wenn man zu kurz springt...
oder mit großer Landezone? Dann hört es sich ohne Bild noch nicht sooo super unschaffbar an *werdimmerkleiner*


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2007)

fragen an die vista-user unter euch :

warum erkennt die kiste nur etwa alle 100 versuche die völlig korrekt eingegebenen e-mail daten (pop, smtp, mail-adresse, etc ...)   gibts da nen trick  

wer hat dieses easy transfer kabel ? die funktion scheint neu unter vista zu sein, bedingt aber ein hilfsprogramm und ein usb-usb kabel zwecks transfer sämtlicher einstellungen des alten rechners auf den neuen.

ach, ich liebe meinen mac


----------



## ratte (4. Oktober 2007)

@fux
Ein typischer Fall, wo ich mich mal wieder fragen würde, warum die Kisten nicht direkt samt Hammer ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @fux
> Ein typischer Fall, wo ich mich mal wieder fragen würde, warum die Kisten nicht direkt samt Hammer ausgeliefert werden.



na wenigstens gibts ja den passenden smilie   

also irgendwie hat man immer ärger mit den kisten, aber windoof frustet mich deutlich mehr wie os x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (4. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na wenigstens gibts ja den passenden smilie
> 
> also irgendwie hat man immer ärger mit den kisten, aber windoof frustet mich deutlich mehr wie os x


 
vista ist ganz nett  
mein PC frustet mich nie, er macht auch nur das was ich ihm sage.


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

pcs sind anstrengend und nur was für masochisten.


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

die achse lag heut nicht bei der post ich dreh denen den grotzen rum wenn das teil morgen nicht da ist.


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

achso, musik: portishead-roads.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wo?  Ich habe keinen Sittenwächter gesehen.





habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, da muss ich wohl woanders gefahren sein  wobei die stylepolizei war wirklich da.
> 
> so der reifen ist gecheckt und er ist sogar richtig drauf *lach* mist hab ich ja garkeien ausrede warum bei der letzten abfahrt mein hinterrad manchmal zu seinem bruder nach vorne wollte



Die war doch da und hat mich verwarnt weil ich beim Schieben nicht beide Hände am Lenker hatte


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die war doch da und hat mich verwarnt weil ich beim Schieben nicht beide Hände am Lenker hatte



wie uncool.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Oktober 2007)

nabend..
@ gerd
komme doch net mim Zug
vadder fährt  --> geld gespart 



für mich heißts ab morgen 2 wochen ausschlafen un BIKEN


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nabend..
> @ gerd
> komme doch net mim Zug
> vadder fährt  --> geld gespart
> ...



Fahrt nicht zu früh los, schaffe es nicht vor acht. Hast Du Schlauch und Mantel? Hast Du auch daran gedacht die Bremsscheibe am anderen LR abzuschrauben?


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fahrt nicht zu früh los, schaffe es nicht vor acht. Hast Du Schlauch und Mantel? Hast Du auch daran gedacht die Bremsscheibe am anderen LR abzuschrauben?


ich hol ja nur des LR weil des bike mitzunehmen un dann zusammenzubauen hätte kein sinn.. d.h. ich komm ohne bike 
lass dir ruhig zeit denk mal so viertel nach 
un ja ich hab die scheibe vom alten abgeschraubt 
bin dann mal draußen bis naher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und wahrscheinlich mit nem Landehügel bei dems richtig kracht (am Bike und den Knochen) wenn man zu kurz springt...
> oder mit großer Landezone? Dann hört es sich ohne Bild noch nicht sooo super unschaffbar an *werdimmerkleiner*



richtig...wenn du doch noch zweifel bekommst und nicht schnell genug bist, gibts mächtig aua bzw. knallst schön auf den landehügel


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2007)

Bin wieder da!

Konnte mich vor Begeisterung kaum halten und bin gleich drei ! mal die WAB- Runde gefahren  (25km 360hm  ) bin jetzt aber auch irgendwie schwer müde und hungrig und und und 




habkeinnick schrieb:


> richtig...wenn du doch noch zweifel bekommst und nicht schnell genug bist, gibts mächtig aua bzw. knallst schön auf den landehügel



gut, dann lass ich den lieber sein  *essensuchengeh*


----------



## Alberto68 (4. Oktober 2007)

Tach ihr Plauscher,

so jetzt gehts wieder besser, nachdem ichgestern voll den durchhänger hatte
war ich heute mal im Bannwald und hab den sonderbär dort gelassen  
schade das ich alleine unterwegs war aber ihr müsst ja alle schaffen  
sehr schöne runde nur knapp die 1000hm verfehlt

ich glaub ich hab den wahltho in fbh aus dem wald huschen gesehen zum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  war er wie immer zu schnell


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gut, dann lass ich den lieber sein  *essensuchengeh*



aber da gibts genug für dich wo du spielen kannst. zum springen gibt es da genug...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber da gibts genug für dich wo du spielen kannst. zum springen gibt es da genug...



Den Crazy packen wir das nächste mal ein und lassen Ihn dort frei, das wird Lustig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab al ne frage...
> hab gehört ihr fahrt am sonntag nch bad kreuz.....
> kann man da mitfahren....?
> un wie kommt man am besten hin?



idr kann man da mitfahren, und zum besseren hinkommen wird sich meißtens vorher getroffen und Bikes und Biker/innen dann sinnvoll auf die vorhanden Autos verteilt


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Den Crazy packen wir das nächste mal ein und lassen Ihn dort frei, das wird Lustig



      Vergeßt nicht Bilder zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Tach ihr Plauscher,
> 
> so jetzt gehts wieder besser, nachdem ichgestern voll den durchhänger hatte
> war ich heute mal im Bannwald und hab den sonderbär dort gelassen
> ...



Hi Berto, ich bin vor ca. einer halben Stunden vom Staufen runtergekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Draußen ist es genial warm. Das macht mich ganz kirre und ich sitz hier drinnen. Aber mir geht es wirklich schon besser.  Ob ich mir KH zutraue entscheide ich kurzfristig. 
Werde es erst mal mit Laufen probieren.


----------



## Alberto68 (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Berto, ich bin vor ca. einer halben Stunden vom Staufen runtergekommen



der unterste weg und dann am Wasserwerk aus dem wald  und weg warste


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2007)

@ hkn: find ich irgendwie überdenkenswert


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die war doch da und hat mich verwarnt weil ich beim Schieben nicht beide Hände am Lenker hatte




Echt?   So streng sind die Gepflogenheiten? Ist ja nicht zu glauben.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Echt?   So streng sind die Gepflogenheiten? Ist ja nicht zu glauben.



Ja so ist das hier, nicht so wie auf em Land wo jeder machen kann wie ihm die Nase steht. Hier herrscht Ordnung!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

Was machen die Bilder???????????


Wir warten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Na los mach schon, Carsten hat Dir alle benötigten Infos gegeben, es gibt keine Ausrede mehr  [drängel]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Draußen ist es genial warm. Das macht mich ganz kirre und ich sitz hier drinnen. Aber mir geht es wirklich schon besser.  Ob ich mir KH zutraue entscheide ich kurzfristig.
> Werde es erst mal mit Laufen probieren.



Super, dass es Dir besser geht!  

Wie war`s Laufen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2007)

ich verkrümel mich mal in mein Bettchen, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich verkrümel mich mal in mein Bettchen, gute Nacht ihr Leutz



 mitten am Tag...


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

so, bin mein Hardtail-Hinterrad los...


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: find ich irgendwie überdenkenswert



hmm, viel platz war bei mir gestern nicht mehr  ich wiege halt auch einwenig mehr als die leichtgewichte im forum


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mitten am Tag...



muss ja auch mitten in der Nacht wieder raus  

wenn ich erst mitten am Tag raus müsste, würde ich auch noch nicht ins Bett gehen


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich verkrümel mich mal in mein Bettchen, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


so früh...... mit wem? 


Arachne schrieb:


> Super, dass es Dir besser geht!
> 
> Wie war`s Laufen?



Ich habe mir erst mal neue Laufschuhe gekauft. Das Laufen auf dem Laufband hat mir erst mal gereicht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Was machen die Bilder???????????
> 
> 
> Wir warten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




Drängel nicht.  Ich muss mir das Programm erst mal besorgen.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> muss ja auch mitten in der Nacht wieder raus
> 
> wenn ich erst mitten am Tag raus müsste, würde ich auch noch nicht ins Bett gehen



Naaa gut, dann glaube ich Dir das.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Naaa gut, dann glaube ich Dir das.



Bist Du leichtgläubig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Drängel nicht.  Ich muss mir das Programm erst mal besorgen.



Von welcher Truppe bist Du denn?  Wiiir woooollen Bilder sehn, wir wollen Bilder sehn, wir woll.. wir wollen Bilder sehn. Wiiiir woooollen......


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du leichtgläubig...



Naiv?


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Du musst ja nicht immer von Dir auf andere schließen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Oktober 2007)

@ Caro: unter der Woche alleine  und dieses WE wohl auch  dafür hab ich bald Urlaub


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Caro: unter der Woche alleine  und dieses WE wohl auch  dafür hab ich bald Urlaub



Uiuiui, dann schlaf mal vor.  

Aach, wenn  ich noch mal jung wär......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> der unterste weg und dann am Wasserwerk aus dem wald  und weg warste



 Stimmt, sorry, dass ich Dich nicht gesehen habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber mir geht es wirklich schon besser.  Ob ich mir KH zutraue entscheide ich kurzfristig.



 Gut, dass es Dir besser geht. Wäre schön, wenn Du dabei wärst in KH


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut, dass es Dir besser geht. Wäre schön, wenn Du dabei wärst in KH



Im Moment werde ich noch schwach, wenn ich nur ans biken *denke*.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Obwohl das werden wir ja alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Drängel nicht.  Ich muss mir das Programm erst mal besorgen.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Obwohl das werden wir ja alle.



Naja, ich werde eher schwach, wenn ich an ... denke!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, ich werde eher schwach, wenn ich an ... denke!



Definiere ...


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Definiere ...



SESL! 
Luberon! 
Lalande de Pomerole! 
...


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Definiere ...



nö, lass bleiben!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, lass bleiben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, lass bleiben!!



Wieso?


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

*Bruder ich will ins Bett!*
Wo sind die _Bilder_?


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso?



intuition.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

MissH schwärmt von der Pfalz. *schmelzdahin* War das schön.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. Oktober 2007)

@ Arachne......Moin mein Schrauber  An L.´s SCOTTI ist das Tretlager im A..... Das kurbelt nicht mehr 

@ Maggo........Bei mir ginge nur Mi, dann erst ab 23.wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> intuition.



Männliche? 

Ich sag' schonmal GN8


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Bruder ich will ins Bett!*
> Wo sind die _Bilder_?



Fängst du jetzt auch noch an??? Das sind hochkomplexe Vorgänge, das geht nicht so schnell.


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Männliche?
> 
> Ich sag' schonmal GN8



wegen dem begriff männlicher intuition oder weil du müde bist?


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> MissH schwärmt von der Pfalz. *schmelzdahin* War das schön.



das DIMB-WE in der Pfalz war doch auch toll!


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Männliche?
> 
> Ich sag' schonmal GN8



Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Fängst du jetzt auch noch an??? Das sind hochkomplexe Vorgänge, das geht nicht so schnell.


 
Männer und ihr Spielzeug.  
Dann geh ich eben ohne  ins Bett.

GN8


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Arachne......Moin mein Schrauber  An L.´s SCOTTI ist das Tretlager im A..... Das kurbelt nicht mehr
> 
> @ Maggo........Bei mir ginge nur Mi, dann erst ab 23.wieder



mittwoch könnte passen. sollen wir kurzfristig nochmal telefonieren/sm en.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> das DIMB-WE in der Pfalz war doch auch toll!



Quatsch, das war supergenial.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Arachne......Moin mein Schrauber  An L.´s SCOTTI ist das Tretlager im A..... Das kurbelt nicht mehr
> 
> @ Maggo........Bei mir ginge nur Mi, dann erst ab 23.wieder



L.?


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Männer und ihr Spielzeug.
> Dann geh ich eben ohne  ins Bett.
> 
> GN8



oben, oder unten, oder ganz???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

Echt? Jetzt schon?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
Jetzt wo die Bilder drin sind?


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> L.?



J&L


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oben, oder unten, oder ganz???



RHs Sohnemann und Bilder


----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2007)

@zahlreiche vista spezialisten  

wie bekomm ich den fuc easy transfer hin  
hab mir jetzt noch schnell ein usb-usb direktkabel besorgt, aber nix geht    

wahrscheinlich ist der easy transfer einfach zu easy ...

ich bin urlaubsreif ... ach halt, ich bin ja schon im urlaub. mist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Echt? Jetzt schon?
> .
> .
> .
> ...





Ähmmm hattest Du nicht auch Bilder von der Göttin, der Hupser übern Baumstamm blamiert uns doch nur  [schäm]


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Echt? Jetzt schon?
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Ok, ich gugg nochemal. 

Dank der schee.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Arachne......Moin mein Schrauber  An L.´s SCOTTI ist das Tretlager im A..... Das kurbelt nicht mehr
> 
> @ Maggo........Bei mir ginge nur Mi, dann erst ab 23.wieder



was für eins ist es denn?

Wenn mein Chef nicht interveniert, mache ich morgen frei.


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @zahlreiche vista spezialisten
> 
> wie bekomm ich den fuc easy transfer hin
> hab mir jetzt noch schnell ein usb-usb direktkabel besorgt, aber nix geht
> ...



so nen stress hat man immer nur im urlaub!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ähmmm hattest Du nicht auch Bilder von der Göttin, der Hupser übern Baumstamm blamiert uns doch nur  [schäm]



Die kann ich nicht zeigen.  Als ihr da drüber seid und im Sucher immer größer wurdet, da hat es das Kamerakind mit der Angst zu tun bekommen und ist in Deckung gegangen. Ich hätte noch ein paar Nahaufnahme vom Waldboden.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was für eins ist es denn?
> 
> Wenn mein Chef nicht interveniert, mache ich morgen frei.



Du meinst, dann wechselst Du nicht den PC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die kann ich nicht zeigen.  Als ihr da drüber seid und im Sucher immer größer wurdet, da hat es das Kamerakind mit der Angst zu tun bekommen und ist in Deckung gegangen. Ich hätte noch ein paar Nahaufnahme vom Waldboden.



Jetzt hab ich solange gewartet, da will ich noch den Waldboden sehen.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du meinst, dann wechselst Du nicht den PC.



genau!  Habe mir aber auch 4 (in Worten: vier) Kisten auf die Fahnen geschrieben...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

Hier das ist besser:


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ähmmm hattest Du nicht auch Bilder von der Göttin, der Hupser übern Baumstamm blamiert uns doch nur  [schäm]



Hier kann man sich doch gar nicht blamieren.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hier kann man sich doch gar nicht blamieren.



naja, für den Hupser, hätte nicht mal ich mir Protektoren gewünscht...


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

@Lugga 

Da würde ich mich nicht drüber trauen.

Edit: Über den Double.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> genau!  Habe mir aber auch 4 (in Worten: vier) Kisten auf die Fahnen geschrieben...



...Umzugskartons?


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...Umzugskartons?



 Klar, was sonst!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Lugga
> 
> Da würde ich mich nicht drüber trauen.
> 
> Edit: Über den Double.




ich auch nicht  - wollte nur mal gucken...


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Achso, hatte ja schon GN8 gesagt. Dann werde ich meinen Worten wohl auch Taten folgen lassen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich auch nicht  - wollte nur mal gucken...



Du bist mir sympatisch, auch wenn Du nicht auf mein pfeifen hörst.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Lugga
> 
> Da würde ich mich nicht drüber trauen.



wir auch nicht 

das war unsere Hauptbeschäftigung an den Sprüngen:



man beachte den offen stehenden Mund 



und die gewünschte Waldbodenansichten in klein:


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, was sonst!



Klar, was sonst!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> naja, für den Hupser, hätte nicht mal ich mir Protektoren gewünscht...



du wünscht dir protektoren? für was brauchste die denn?


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Achso, hatte ja schon GN8 gesagt. Dann werde ich meinen Worten wohl auch Taten folgen lassen müssen.



Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du wünscht dir protektoren? für was brauchste die denn?



na Du weißt doch wie gefährlich meine WABs sind!


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir auch nicht
> 
> das war unsere Hauptbeschäftigung an den Sprüngen:
> Bild
> ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> J&L


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nacht!



Willst Du mich loswerden.  

.....mein Geist ist willig aber das Fleisch ist schwach. 
Heißt übersetzt: Ich habe 2 Tage Laberentzug aber bin körperlich platt.
Vllt. geh ich ja jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> na Du weißt doch wie gefährlich meine WABs sind!



stimmt schon, aber stören die nicht wenn du schnell bergauf willst? bergab halten sie schön warm - hab ich schon getestet. ich trag die ja nur weil das cooler aussieht wenn man so zum fuxi kommt


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Willst Du mich loswerden.
> 
> .....mein Geist ist willig aber das Fleisch ist schwach.
> Heißt übersetzt: Ich habe 2 Tage Laberentzug aber bin körperlich platt.
> Vllt. geh ich ja jetzt.



Ne, bleib doch noch ein wenig, es ist grad so kuschelig


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Willst Du mich loswerden.
> 
> .....mein Geist ist willig aber das Fleisch ist schwach.
> Heißt übersetzt: Ich habe 2 Tage Laberentzug aber bin körperlich platt.
> Vllt. geh ich ja jetzt.



och kleine, du darfst gerne noch bleiben. 

2 tage laberentzug? redest du nicht mit deinen kindern? krass


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Willst Du mich loswerden.
> 
> .....mein Geist ist willig aber das Fleisch ist schwach.
> Heißt übersetzt: Ich habe 2 Tage Laberentzug aber bin körperlich platt.
> Vllt. geh ich ja jetzt.



Bababababa, alles andere! Wollte Dich nur beim Wort nehmen und nett sein...


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt schon, aber stören die nicht wenn du schnell bergauf willst? bergab halten sie schön warm - hab ich schon getestet. ich trag die ja nur weil das cooler aussieht wenn man so zum fuxi kommt



Du bist doch immer eine imposante Erscheinung. 
Ich find dieses Bild nicht mehr.....


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt schon, aber stören die nicht wenn du schnell bergauf willst? bergab halten sie schön warm - hab ich schon getestet. ich trag die ja nur weil das cooler aussieht wenn man so zum fuxi kommt



du fährst zum fuxi??!! krass!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och kleine, du darfst gerne noch bleiben.
> 
> 2 tage laberentzug? redest du nicht mit deinen kindern? krass



Da heißt das nicht labern, sondern befehlen, vorschreiben, anordnen, verlangen,...


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du fährst zum fuxi??!! krass!!!!



logo, mit stefan zum sandplaken  und von da aus langsam bis zum bergabstück WAB fuxi, protekoren an und nen dicken am fuxi machen. da dann schnell was futtern und dann zum sandplaken schieben. das schieben sieht dann aus als ob ich ganhz DH-manier nur noch nen großes KB habe und deswegen schieben muss


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne, bleib doch noch ein wenig, es ist grad so kuschelig





habkeinnick schrieb:


> och kleine, du darfst gerne noch bleiben.
> 
> 2 tage laberentzug? redest du nicht mit deinen kindern? krass





Arachne schrieb:


> Bababababa, alles andere! Wollte Dich nur beim Wort nehmen und nett sein...



 

Die Kinder sind doch ständig unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Kinder sind doch ständig unterwegs.



Tja, aus Kindern werden Leute


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> logo, mit stefan zum sandplaken  und von da aus langsam bis zum bergabstück WAB fuxi, protekoren an und nen dicken am fuxi machen. da dann schnell was futtern und dann zum sandplaken schieben. das schieben sieht dann aus als ob ich ganhz DH-manier nur noch nen großes KB habe und deswegen schieben muss



Da will ich auch mal mit, hast mich noch nie gefragt


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt schon, aber stören die nicht wenn du schnell bergauf willst? bergab halten sie schön warm - hab ich schon getestet. ich trag die ja nur weil das cooler aussieht wenn man so zum fuxi kommt



mit meinem Bike kämen die glaube ich nicht so cool...


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da heißt das nicht labern, sondern befehlen, vorschreiben, anordnen, verlangen,...




uuuuiiiihhh, puh das carosche...wer hätte das gedacht? ich nicht! man lernt nie aus!


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, aus Kindern werden Leute



Und das auch noch ganz schnell.


----------



## wondermike (4. Oktober 2007)

Oh Mann. Morgen muss ich um 7:30 Uhr auf der A***** sein.    

Wo ist der Tierschutzverein, wenn man ihn mal braucht?


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da will ich auch mal mit, hast mich noch nie gefragt



ist doch klar! will doch nicht das mir einer die show stiehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Und das auch noch ganz schnell.



Wem sagst Du das


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da heißt das nicht labern, sondern befehlen, vorschreiben, anordnen, verlangen,...



.....kurz erziehen.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> uuuuiiiihhh, puh das carosche...wer hätte das gedacht? ich nicht! man lernt nie aus!



Du meinst, das klingt wie eine dominant/domina?


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Oh Mann. Morgen muss ich um 7:30 Uhr auf der A***** sein.
> 
> Wo ist der Tierschutzverein, wenn man ihn mal braucht?


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Und das auch noch ganz schnell.



Ja meine sind auch schon ganz schön groß und lassen sich nicht mehr so leicht an der Nase rumführen, sie geben sogar wiederwort. Das Pack...


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Oh Mann. Morgen muss ich um 7:30 Uhr auf der A***** sein.
> 
> Wo ist der Tierschutzverein, wenn man ihn mal braucht?



ach du armes plauscherschwein. so allein morgen am a****platz sein. alle anderen haben frei!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du meinst, das klingt wie eine dominant/domina?



nee wie eine MUTTER


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja meine sind auch schon ganz schön groß und lassen sich nicht mehr so leicht an der Nase rumführen, sie geben sogar wiederwort. Das Pack...



wenn die auch nur ansatzweise nach dir kommen..........hilfe!!!


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Oh Mann. Morgen muss ich um 7:30 Uhr auf der A***** sein.
> 
> Wo ist der Tierschutzverein, wenn man ihn mal braucht?



Würde an Deiner Stelle einfach nicht ins Bett gehen, lohnt nicht. 

Ich hatte es heute auch schwer: mußte schon um 11 bei einem Meeting sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ach du armes plauscherschwein. so allein morgen am a****platz sein. alle anderen haben frei!



ALLEIN? puh sogar ich muss glaub ich morgen ran...so ein käse...wer wohl den mist der sich a***t nennt wohl erfunden hat? war bestimmt ne frau...ohne die wären wir ja schließlich auch noch im paradies


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

ich lieg morgen bisschen auf der faulen haut und lass mir gebratene täubchen...................schlussjetzt!!


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee wie eine MUTTER



Oh Gott.......wie schrecklich.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn die auch nur ansatzweise nach dir kommen..........hilfe!!!



fifty fifty der kurze is es


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ALLEIN? puh sogar ich muss glaub ich morgen ran...so ein käse...wer wohl den mist der sich arbeit nennt wohl erfunden hat? war bestimmt ne frau...ohne die wären wir ja schließlich auch noch im paradies



isch sach da jez ma nix zu!


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn die auch nur ansatzweise nach dir kommen..........hilfe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

ich mag gr keine tauben. also so zum essen jetzt! als mitmenschen kein problem.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Oh Gott.......wie schrecklich.



mutter macht ne frau gleich um jahre älter *lachweg*


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich lieg morgen bisschen auf der faulen haut und lass mir gebratene täubchen...................schlussjetzt!!



Pssssst!


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ALLEIN? puh sogar ich muss glaub ich morgen ran...so ein käse...wer wohl den mist der sich a***t nennt wohl erfunden hat? war bestimmt ne frau...ohne die wären wir ja schließlich auch noch im paradies



Wie langweilig.....


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> fifty fifty der kurze is es



schwein gehabt. kannst von glück reden dass de immer nur halbe sachen machst..............mit nem karbonrennbike über irgendwelche hubbel düsen etc.......


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ALLEIN? puh sogar ich muss glaub ich morgen ran...so ein käse...wer wohl den mist der sich a***t nennt wohl erfunden hat? war bestimmt ne frau...ohne die wären wir ja schließlich auch noch im paradies



Morgen ist doch Frei Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja meine sind auch schon ganz schön groß und lassen sich nicht mehr so leicht an der Nase rumführen, sie geben sogar wiederwort. Das Pack...



Und wart' mal noch zwei Jährchen, das wird noch lustiger 

Als wir in Urlaub waren, hatte mein Sohn am Samstagabend Besuch von fünf Mädels 

So und jetzt endgültig GN8


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mutter macht ne frau gleich um jahre älter *lachweg*



bei der caro gottseidank nicht so tragisch, geht je höchstens als 23 durch...also jetzt allerhöchstens.


----------



## wondermike (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ach du armes plauscherschwein. so allein morgen am a****platz sein. alle anderen haben frei!



Jaja. Reibt nur Salz in die offenen Wunden.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und wart' mal noch zwei Jährchen, das wird noch lustiger
> 
> Als wir in Urlaub waren, hatte mein Sohn am Samstagabend Besuch von fünf Mädels
> 
> So und jetzt endgültig GN8



endgültig Nacht!

Außer Du willst noch plauschen. Will mir nicht nochmal nachsagen lassen ich würde jemanden loswerden wollen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich lieg morgen bisschen auf der faulen haut und lass mir gebratene täubchen...................schlussjetzt!!


   


habkeinnick schrieb:


> mutter macht ne frau gleich um jahre älter *lachweg*


Du machst Dich gerade unbeliebt.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schwein gehabt. kannst von glück reden dass de immer nur halbe sachen machst..............mit nem karbonrennbike über irgendwelche hubbel düsen etc.......



*Ich hab zwei ganze Sachen hier im Bett liegen*, eigentlich auch noch ne richtig amtliche dritte Sache und wenn die Sachen erfahren das ich sie als Sache betituliere, kann ich wohl ausziehen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei der caro gottseidank nicht so tragisch, geht je höchstens als 23 durch...also jetzt allerhöchstens.



Aber wirklich allerhöchstens


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jaja. Reibt nur Salz in die offenen Wunden.



ich hab keine wunden.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und wart' mal noch zwei Jährchen, das wird noch lustiger
> 
> Als wir in Urlaub waren, hatte mein Sohn am Samstagabend Besuch von fünf Mädels
> 
> So und jetzt endgültig GN8



 Der wird doch nicht nach Dir kommen......


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber wirklich allerhöchstens



sonst könnte sie ja auch nicht so fit sein!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jaja. Reibt nur Salz in die offenen Wunden.



Bin morgen auch im Officium


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Ich hab zwei ganze Sachen hier im Bett liegen*, eigentlich auch noch ne richtig amtliche dritte Sache und wenn die Sachen erfahren das ich sie als Sache betituliere, kann ich wohl ausziehen...



ich wills ger nicht wissen. du machsts schon gut. wisse mer doch!


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber wirklich allerhöchstens



Nacht jetzt!

...außer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (4. Oktober 2007)

Außerdem muss ich gar nicht am A******platz sein sondern werde mal wieder in die freie Wildbahn losgelassen. Muss mit dem Vertriebsfuzzi mitfahren und aufpassen, dass der den Kunden nicht wieder sonstwas verspricht.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch im Officium



Nun aber endlich Nacht!!!

_<Passus>_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der wird doch nicht nach Dir kommen......



Na das hoffe ich doch schwer


----------



## Maggo (4. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Außerdem muss ich gar nicht am A****(<------AUFPASSEN)platz sein sondern werde mal wieder in die freie Wildbahn losgelassen. Muss mit dem Vertriebsfuzzi mitfahren und aufpassen, dass der den Kunden nicht wieder sonstwas verspricht.



oh mein gott, mir kommt da was superbekannt vor.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei der caro gottseidank nicht so tragisch, geht je höchstens als 23 durch...also jetzt allerhöchstens.



Maggo ....da schmeichelst Du mir jetzt aber .......mich tatsächlich 2 Jahre jünger zu machen. *räkel*


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab keine wunden.



Brauchst Du welche? Dir kann geholfen werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Maggo ....da schmeichelst Du mir jetzt aber .......mich tatsächlich 2 Jahre jünger zu machen. *räkel*



Ach Caro, bei dem Alter könnt' ich ja fast Dein Vater sein


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie langweilig.....



ach a******n ist spannend? ok manchmal vielleicht, aber warum denke dann fast alle montags schon -> wann ist endlich wieder freitag?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Brauchst Du welche? Dir kann geholfen werden!



Nacht jetzt 

... ausser ...


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nacht jetzt
> 
> ... ausser ...



Ich fürchte, nach dem hkn bin gleich ich die nächste Nachteule...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Oktober 2007)

Ach Mädels ich troll mich jetzt mal...

... bleibt sauber 

Bis morgen


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber wirklich allerhöchstens





Arachne schrieb:


> sonst könnte sie ja auch nicht so fit sein!



Habt Ihr Angst vor mir.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei der caro gottseidank nicht so tragisch, geht je höchstens als 23 durch...also jetzt allerhöchstens.



dachte eher so an 21,5 - hatte mich nur gewundert das caro dann aber früh angefangen hat


----------



## wondermike (4. Oktober 2007)

Ooops.  

Hat bestimmt keiner gemerkt.


----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ooops.
> 
> Hat bestimmt keiner gemerkt.



Brav!


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Caro, bei dem Alter könnt' ich ja fast Dein Vater sein



Och nööö, des wär langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Angst vor mir.



Nur, wenn Du auf dem Rad sitzt! ...oder die Keule in der Hand hast...


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach a******n ist spannend? ok manchmal vielleicht, aber warum denke dann fast alle montags schon -> wann ist endlich wieder freitag?



Verstehe ich Dich richtig?  Du willst also von einer Frau eine schlüssige Erklärung. 

Jungs klärt Ihn mal auf.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dachte eher so an 21,5 - hatte mich nur gewundert das caro dann aber früh angefangen hat



    Langsam komm ich mir verar***t vor.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ooops.
> 
> Hat bestimmt keiner gemerkt.



Sowas merken hier alle.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Wie..... bin ich heute so schlimm.


----------



## caroka (4. Oktober 2007)

Dann geh ich mal.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann geh ich mal.



alleine?


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Langsam komm ich mir verar***t vor.



och quatsch...du bist nur müde, dann kommt einem das so vor


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Oktober 2007)

GN8 ihr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8 ihr


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> so, bin mein Hardtail-Hinterrad los...






wer das bloß hat


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Oktober 2007)

noch mal ein super mega DANKE!!


----------



## wondermike (4. Oktober 2007)

So, nu mach ich mich aber auch ab in die Falle.


----------



## wondermike (4. Oktober 2007)

Gute Nacht, liebe Gemeinde.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Oktober 2007)

ich geh auch mal machts gut.... tschööö [email protected] all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, liebe Gemeinde.





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich geh auch mal machts gut.... tschööö [email protected] all



Nacht ihr!


----------



## ratte (5. Oktober 2007)

Aaarrrrgh.... drei Russen, zwei Kollegen, Bier, Wein etc...üble Mischung.  
Vor allem wenn man am nächsten Tag wieder A... darf. Und die waren heute wohl noch zivilisiert.
Naja, so mache ich heute mal die Nachhut. 

Guts Nächtle.


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Aaarrrrgh.... drei Russen, zwei Kollegen, Bier, Wein etc...üble Mischung.
> Vor allem wenn man am nächsten Tag wieder A... darf. Und die waren heute wohl noch zivilisiert.
> Naja, so mache ich heute mal die Nachhut.
> 
> Guts Nächtle.



du hast nen umgang   

moin an die angeblich a****** plauscher 

jetzt mal schnell nachlesen ...


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

moin fux,

irgendwas stimmt hier wohl nicht.


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin fux,
> 
> irgendwas stimmt hier wohl nicht.



stimmt, war ja so fast früh wie auf a******. liegt wohl daran, das meine  noch auf a***** muß


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

die innere uhr braucht auch ne weile, bis sie sich umgestellt hat  

noch länger brauchen die äußeren uhren in form meiner 3 süßen miezen, die jeden tag ein mau-konzert veranstalten, wenn das futter nicht zeitig bei kommt


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die innere uhr braucht auch ne weile, bis sie sich umgestellt hat
> 
> noch länger brauchen die äußeren uhren in form meiner 3 süßen miezen, die jeden tag ein mau-konzert veranstalten, wenn das futter nicht zeitig bei kommt



die innere uhr braucht bei mir immer bis zum urlaubsende.


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

150.


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

149*gäääähn*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Moin Maggo & Fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Moin Caro


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,



Lucafabian schrieb:


> alleine?


Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie das zu zweit ist.  



habkeinnick schrieb:


> och quatsch...du bist nur müde, dann kommt einem das so vor


Soso...... 


ratte schrieb:


> Aaarrrrgh.... drei Russen, zwei Kollegen, Bier, Wein etc...üble Mischung.
> Vor allem wenn man am nächsten Tag wieder A... darf. Und die waren heute wohl noch zivilisiert.
> Naja, so mache ich heute mal die Nachhut.
> 
> Guts Nächtle.


Das nächste Mal "säufst Du sie untern Tisch".  Dann lassen se Dich in Ruhe.



wissefux schrieb:


> die innere uhr braucht auch ne weile, bis sie sich umgestellt hat
> 
> noch länger brauchen die äußeren uhren in form meiner 3 süßen miezen, die jeden tag ein mau-konzert veranstalten, wenn das futter nicht zeitig bei kommt


 Hat mein Hund früher auch gemacht.  



Maggo schrieb:


> moin fux,
> 
> irgendwas stimmt hier wohl nicht.


Hier bleibt nix unendeckt. 


  Die Mädels streiten schon. Boah, *Ruhe
*
Ich darf noch nicht so laut, es ist noch zu früh.


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro



Moin Wahltho


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 149*gäääähn*



Das mach diesmal ich.


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

Man, ich habe schon seit dem WE mein kleines Schwarzes nicht mehr berührt nicht mal gesehen.  Ob es noch da ist?  Bin gleich wieder da.........


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

.........und???


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .........und???



Aaach....is es schee.


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aaach....is es schee.



mein großes schwarzes hängt hier hinter mir. schön anzusehn, leider mit gebrochenem knochen hoffentlich kommt die achse heut.


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

ich geh mal wechseln, bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mein großes schwarzes hängt hier hinter mir. schön anzusehn, leider mit gebrochenem knochen hoffentlich kommt die achse heut.


Ich drück Dir die Daumen.  


Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh mal wechseln, bis gleich!


Bis gleich!


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh mal wechseln, bis gleich!



was ? die unnerhos


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das mach diesmal ich.



vergiss es, noch bin ich nicht im flieger


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> vergiss es, noch bin ich nicht im flieger



Aber bald


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber bald



die runde spiel ich aber noch mit


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die runde spiel ich aber noch mit



So zäh wie das hier läuft, geh ich vorher schnell noch einkaufen.  
Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was ? die unnerhos



de pehzeh du dabbes.


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

ihr braucht noch nicht lauern, von niggs kommt niggs!


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> de pehzeh du dabbes.



hör uff, des hab ich gestern gemacht. bringt alles nix ...


----------



## ratte (5. Oktober 2007)

Moin zusammen,
macht mal schön die nächste K-Frage ohne mich aus.  

Aber das Wetter macht sich ja, die Prognosen fürs Wochenende hören sich gut an. 

Eine Stunde Schonfrist heute morgen, werde jetzt auch mal loseiern.


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ich will absolut nicht loseiern! Aber typisch Chef hat er mir noch nicht auf meine eMail geantwortet...


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich will absolut nicht loseiern! Aber typisch Chef hat er mir noch nicht auf meine eMail geantwortet...



ruf ihn an oder?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Aber das Wetter macht sich ja, die Prognosen fürs Wochenende hören sich gut an.



Die Prognosen für das kommende Wochenende hörten sich schon vor einer Woche gut an


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> macht mal schön die nächste K-Frage ohne mich aus.
> 
> Aber das Wetter macht sich ja, die Prognosen fürs Wochenende hören sich gut an.
> ...



toll, dabei hab ich mir grade ne regenjacke gekauft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich will absolut nicht loseiern! Aber typisch Chef hat er mir noch nicht auf meine eMail geantwortet...



Moin Gerd, schon wieder blaumachen oder wie?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> toll, dabei hab ich mir grade ne regenjacke gekauft.



Keine Sorge, die wirst Du schon noch brauchen können, wenn auch vielleicht nicht gerade am kommenden w/e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

ich will aber dass es am wochenende regnet *trommelmitdenfäustenaufdemtischrum*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich will aber dass es am wochenende regnet *trommelmitdenfäustenaufdemtischrum*



 Wird es aber nicht, wird es aber nicht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

@Gerd: Wenn Du heute nicht auf B.....e musst, könnten wir bei dem g**len Wetter heute nachmittag doch eigentlich eine Runde drehen


----------



## Tonino (5. Oktober 2007)

So, bin jetzt wieder Hesse (zumindest die Woche über)! 
Hab gestern den Mietvertrag für mein Wohnklo mit Kochnische in Schwalbach unterschrieben.

Einen Parkplatz für mein Bike gibt es auch - einen alten Hundezwinger.


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

118


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

117


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

116 ich will rad fahren und nicht hier rumhängen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

115 - dann mach' mal hinne


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

ich hab grad stress. wir müssen uns abwexeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

na gut...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2007)

FERIEN






FÜR 2 WOCHEN!!


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> FERIEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAUL!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> MAUL!



Gönn' es den Kids doch


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

ok,

@bikerider: herzlichen glühstrumpf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Mein Sohn hat auch zwei Wochen frei, heisst nicht jeden morgen unbedingt um 06:45 Uhr aus den Feder müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gönn' es den Kids doch



tz.. kids... wie hört sich das denn an  
ich werd ja immerhin in 5 monaten 18


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

mahlzeit hkn


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok,



sehr schön...so nen gönner hätte ich gerne auch. maggo kann ich dir meinen gespeicherten hibike-warenkorb zur bezahlung schicken?


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> mahlzeit hkn



guten hunger wahltho


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat auch zwei Wochen frei, heisst nicht jeden morgen unbedingt um 06:45 Uhr aus den Feder müssen



is das jetzt so zu verstehn dass er um 6:45 uhr aufsteht  ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> guten hunger wahltho



Schon gehabt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> tz.. kids... wie hört sich das denn an
> ich werd ja immerhin in 5 monaten 18



Für jemanden > 40 dauert es noch 'ne ganze Weile länger als 5 Monate, bevor Du kein Kid mehr bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is das jetzt so zu verstehn dass er um 6:45 uhr aufsteht  ???



Da er um 07:45 Uhr in der Schule sein muss, heisst das während der Schulzeit 06:45 Uhr wecken und somit zeitgleiches Ende der Nachtruhe für die Eltern


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sehr schön...so nen gönner hätte ich gerne auch. maggo kann ich dir meinen gespeicherten hibike-warenkorb zur bezahlung schicken?



nö, du kannst mir deinen bezahlten hibike warenkorb schicken. wasn alles drin?


----------



## Tonino (5. Oktober 2007)

Als ich noch in die Schule ging war Schulbeginn 8:10, was hieß Aufstehen 7:50 und Ankunft in der Schule 8:15 
Eltern hab ich um diese Zeit noch keine gesehen, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

98


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

97


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

boa, es wird spannend.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da er um 07:45 Uhr in der Schule sein muss, heisst das während der Schulzeit 06:45 Uhr wecken und somit zeitgleiches Ende der Nachtruhe für die Eltern



 der kann ja 10 min länger schlafen als ich


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> der kann ja 10 min länger schlafen als ich



dafür wohnt er ja auch nicht am a***** der welt. es wundert mich,dass es nur 10minuten sind.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dafür wohnt er ja auch nicht am a***** der welt. es wundert mich,dass es nur 10minuten sind.



Lenzhahn is nicht der Ar*** der Welt aber man ihn gut von hier sehn 
letztes schuljah hatten wir noch die alten buslinien da bin ich dann auch erst um 6:45-6:50 uhr aufgestanden ... jaja die guten alten zeiten


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2007)

hab grad bei Sport Import angerufen    
der meinte meine gabel kommt frühsten ende nächster woch dran


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2007)

91


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2007)

90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, du kannst mir deinen bezahlten hibike warenkorb schicken. wasn alles drin?



2 *  bremsscheibe 203
2 * Schläuche
1 * Bremsbeläge
1 * Avid Bremsadapter IS2000 für 203er Scheibe
6 Schrauben für Bremsscheibe
1 * Handpumpe
1 * Standpumpe
1 * Pck. Flicken
1 * XT kassette

und 2 mäntel kommen noch rein...aber auch schon so teuer genug


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> 2 *  bremsscheibe 203
> 2 * Schläuche
> 1 * Bremsbeläge
> 1 * Avid Bremsadapter IS2000 für 203er Scheibe
> ...



keine Kette?


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2007)

so ich verschwinde mal... 
muss auf die ar****  bis denne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> boa, es wird spannend.



boah, goil eh!


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Wenn Du heute nicht auf B.....e musst, könnten wir bei dem g**len Wetter heute nachmittag doch eigentlich eine Runde drehen



Führe mich nicht in Versuchung...   Meine Beine und meine Wohnung haben heute eigentlich anderes mit mir vor. 

Meine Beine meinen, ich bräuchte `ne Pause. Und meine Baustelle (<- war das gemeint?) drängt mich, zu räumen und zu installieren. 

Immerhin: habe schon zwei!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Führe mich nicht in Versuchung...   Meine Beine und meine Wohnung haben heute eigentlich anderes mit mir vor.
> 
> Meine Beine meinen, ich bräuchte `ne Pause. Und meine Baustelle (<- war das gemeint?) drängt mich, zu räumen und zu installieren.
> 
> Immerhin: habe schon zwei!



Ich könnte um 17:00 Uhr in Hofheim sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Gestern abend war es noch nett: Zick-Zack-Trail, schwarze Sau reversed, Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren, wieder rauf auf den Staufen über den steilen Stich und Mannstein-Trail/Teufelsbahn runter 

Die Trails sind schön trocken, allerdings immer mehr Laub


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern abend war es noch nett: Zick-Zack-Trail, schwarze Sau reversed, Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren, wieder rauf auf den Staufen über den steilen Stich und Mannstein-Trail/Teufelsbahn runter
> 
> Die Trails sind schön trocken, allerdings immer mehr Laub



Zick-Zack-Trail? Warst Du allein unterwegs?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Trails sind schön trocken, allerdings immer mehr Laub


Ja, am Kaisertempel ist es vor allem im oberen Teil wegen des Laubes momentan ziemlich rutschig. 
Am Wounded Knee-Trail hat sich übriegns ein MTB-Freund die Mühe gemacht, Hölzer und Steine in die Fahrspur zu legen. Die allermeisten kann man aber problemlos um und überfahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zick-Zack-Trail? Warst Du allein unterwegs?



Yepp, ich bin gestern abend alleine gefahren, mir war gestern einfach mal danach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ja, am Kaisertempel ist es vor allem im oberen Teil wegen des Laubes momentan ziemlich rutschig.



Am Einstieg zu den Spitzkehren dachte ich erst, ich käm' gar nicht mehr aus dem Rutschen raus 




Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Am Wounded Knee-Trail hat sich übriegns ein MTB-Freund die Mühe gemacht, Hölzer und Steine in die Fahrspur zu legen. Die allermeisten kann man aber problemlos um und überfahren.



Auf dem Mannstein-Trail hat sich auch wieder so ein Wicht betätigt


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

@hkn: könnt ich auch gut gebrauchen, können wir also gerne machen.


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hkn: könnt ich auch gut gebrauchen, können wir also gerne machen.



Du kannst den hkn doch nicht alleine auf diesen Kosten sitzen lassen!  Nein, nein, teilt ihr euch mal brav die Kosten, ich nehme dann den Inhalt des Warenkorbs!!!


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

was willste mit so großen bremsscheiben???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

75


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

74


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

aber net zu schnell, muß nämlich noch mal kurz weg. bitte also um rücksicht ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

wounded knee trail gefällt mir ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

70


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp, ich bin gestern abend alleine gefahren, mir war gestern einfach mal danach



es gibt halt so tage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wounded knee trail gefällt mir ...



 Meine Schöpfung, frei nach "Bury my Heart at Wounded Knee" (Dt. Titel: Begrabt mein Herz an der Biegung des Flusses)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

67


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

66


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

65 :d


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

ich bin wachsam ...

64


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

die achse ist da


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die achse ist da



oh, da freut sich aber einer riesig  

ist es etwa die achse des bösen oder was


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

ruhe vor dem sturm


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> keine Kette?



nee, habe ich noch - das ritzel ist für den anderen LRS und die kette hat auch noch nicht wirklich viel kilometer drauf



Maggo schrieb:


> was willste mit so großen bremsscheiben???



natürlich braucht gerd das zu trainingszwecken...mehr gewicht bergaub = besseres trainig  was der gerd sich doch immer wieder dolles einfallen lässt. 



Maggo schrieb:


> die achse ist da



na dann hält ja dein bike wieder so 20 einsätze


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

keine ahnung was das für ne achse ist. sie wird von rm sein, sicher aber nicht fürn slayer.


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na dann hält ja dein bike wieder so 20 einsätze



10 allerhöchstens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> keine ahnung was das für ne achse ist. sie wird von rm sein, sicher aber nicht fürn slayer.



hmm, erinnert mich an so nen laden aus koblenz...bodo bestellt extra ne schraube für die dämpferaufname und lässt sich das dann noch mal bestätigen. als die schraube ankommt, passt sie nicht. ist zu kurz, auf anruf bekommt er gesagt das es nicht sein könnte, es würde nur eine größe geben.

so richtig scheinen die firmen ihre eigenen produkte nicht zu kennen



Maggo schrieb:


> 10 allerhöchstens.



uuuuiiiihhhh, dann hab ich ja glatt übertrieben. naja, wenn du es nett behandelst bekommst du vielleicht auch noch 1 3/4 fahrten mehr hin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich bin wachsam ...
> 
> 64



Holzauge?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> keine ahnung was das für ne achse ist. sie wird von rm sein, sicher aber nicht fürn slayer.



Ohje


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> keine ahnung was das für ne achse ist. sie wird von rm sein, sicher aber nicht fürn slayer.


War da nicht die Bestellung schon so seltsam? Vielleicht solltest du doch mal einen echten Fachhändler aufsuchen. RM haben ja mindestens zwei Händler hier in der Gegend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> War da nicht die Bestellung schon so seltsam?



Gemäß der Schilderung von maggo am Montag abend, war das mehr als seltsam


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> War da nicht die Bestellung schon so seltsam? Vielleicht solltest du doch mal einen echten Fachhändler aufsuchen. RM haben ja mindestens zwei Händler hier in der Gegend.



macht wahrscheinlich wirklich sinn. da das ganze aber auf garantie laufen soll dachte ich dorthin gehn zu müssen.


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gemäß der Schilderung von maggo am Montag abend, war das mehr als seltsam



ich rufe an wegen des schnellspanners. :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

50


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> keine ahnung was das für ne achse ist. sie wird von rm sein, sicher aber nicht fürn slayer.





Maggo schrieb:


> 10 allerhöchstens.



Ist das jetzt die falsche Achse, oder vermutest Du nur, dass sie wieder nicht lange halten wird??


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

@kater : hibike schaff ich nicht mehr.
hab grad mein audo zur rep. gegeben. braucht dringend frisches öl, nen neunen zahnriemen. außerdem zickt der motor dauernd rum ...
danach ist wahrscheinlich die kohle weg  

der kfz-meister war heut derartig unfreundlich  , dass ich mich grad frage, wie er es zu seinem 10 jährigen jubiläum diese woche geschafft hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

endspurt ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

was bin ich froh, dass ich die baustelle auf der b8 kaum mitbekomme


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kater : hibike schaff ich nicht mehr.


Ich geh da jetzt gleich mal hin. Müßt ihr ohne mich K-Fragen. Bringe mir vielleicht auch wieder was fürs Rad mit, damit die 9 näher kommt.


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich geh da jetzt gleich mal hin. Müßt ihr ohne mich K-Fragen. Bringe mir vielleicht auch wieder was fürs Rad mit, damit die 9 näher kommt.



ich komm dann vielleicht am 22. mal vorbei


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

mit was willste denn die 9 knacken ?


----------



## Tonino (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was bin ich froh, dass ich die baustelle auf der b8 kaum mitbekomme



warum....fährst du mit der Bahn?


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

reifen ??


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> warum....fährst du mit der Bahn?



bin ausser landes ...
ansonsten fahr ich eh meistens mit dem rad. aber im herbst/winter/frühjahr/sommer ist es wettermäßig ja nie so beständig  , da muß man auch schon mal aufs auto umsteigen ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mit was willste denn die 9 knacken ?


FC-M970.   Es ständen eh demnächst neue KBs für die Kurbel an und da die Steuerrückzahlung mit besonderen Veranlagungen im Jahr der Eheschließung  gerade gekommen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

diese baustelle wird sicher recht nervig sein und zu staus führen ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> FC-M970.   Es ständen eh demnächst neue KBs für die Kurbel an und da die Steuerrückzahlung mit besonderen Veranlagungen im Jahr der Eheschließung  gerade gekommen ist...



steuerrückzahlung klingt gut  da geht bei mir noch was


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> FC-M970.



xtr


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

35


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

wie beim radfahren, einer macht die a*****, der rest ruht sich im windschatten aus ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

die zeit drängt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

... aber nicht mich


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> xtr


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

ok, ich könnte ja eigentlich auch biken gehen ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

... das wetter ist nahezu ideal ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


>


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... das wetter ist nahezu ideal ...



aber ich hab noch so nen blöden termin ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

... daher lohnt sich das nicht heute mit biken ...


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

25


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

windschattenlutscher


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

die titelverteidigung rückt in greifbare nähe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Maul


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

... der hattrick auch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

20


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Maul



fresse hesse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

los jetzt


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

18


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

Na da will ich doch nicht fehlen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> fresse hesse



Bin kein hesse - bin westfale, womit ich gerne prahle


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 18



sorry, sollte 17 heißen  

14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Ei die Caro 

Wie wäre es denn noch mit 'nem Ründchen nachher?


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin kein hesse - bin westfale, womit ich gerne prahle



und fischbacher noch dazu ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

12


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> steuerrückzahlung klingt gut  da geht bei mir noch was



Die ist bei mir für die Scheidung wieder drauf gegangen. 

Ganz schlechter Witz.


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei die Caro
> 
> Wie wäre es denn noch mit 'nem Ründchen nachher?



schnaps


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und fischbacher noch dazu ...



Exil-Westfale sozusagen, als Söldner in fischbach gelandet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die ist bei mir für die Scheidung wieder drauf gegangen.
> 
> Ganz schlechter Witz.



ehevertrag zur sicherung die xtr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die ist bei mir für die Scheidung wieder drauf gegangen.
> 
> Ganz schlechter Witz.



Naja auch schlechte Witze müssen gemacht werden


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei die Caro
> 
> Wie wäre es denn noch mit 'nem Ründchen nachher?



Mir ist immer noch schwindlig. Vllt. fahre ich mal alleine.......ganz langsam.


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Exil-Westfale sozusagen, als Söldner in fischbach gelandet



was ist dein auftrag, söldner ?


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

so, jetzt mal kurz pause.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ehevertrag zur sicherung die xtr



 Ehevertrag ist gut


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

jetzt wirds aber zeit.

der titel ist mein !


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

shit vorbei! oder doch nicht??


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

Es wird spannend......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

schade auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

knapp ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Glückwunsch Maggo, Führung weiter ausgebaut


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> shit vorbei! oder doch nicht??



seit 23 k hat der kerl nix mehr gerissen und dann sowas  

glückwunsch   ein würdiger nachfolger


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

Congratulation Maggo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Caro:

_Wie wäre es denn mit 'nem Ründschen, Gerdi scheint zu kneifen!!!_


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

maggo, meine sig war schneller aktualisiert


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Caro:
> 
> _Wie wäre es denn mit 'nem Ründschen, Gerdi scheint zu kneifen!!!_



Ich sagte doch schon ich bin noch nicht fit und mir ist immer noch schwindelig.


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

die nächste k-frage gebe ich schon mal freiwillig ab ...


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

@Fux 

Die Sig ist g**l.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch schon ich bin noch nicht fit und mir ist immer noch schwindelig.



das heißt : sie würde dich heute gnadenlos stehen lassen und das will sie dir nicht antun


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Fux
> 
> Die Sig ist g**l.



ja, da muss ich mir doch glatt was einfallen lassen. ich frage mich die ganze zeit wer bei so ner k fragen lösung eigentlich zweiter ist? der mit der 9 oder der 1 am ende?


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, da muss ich mir doch glatt was einfallen lassen. ich frage mich die ganze zeit wer bei so ner k fragen lösung eigentlich zweiter ist? der mit der 9 oder der 1 am ende?



na beide natürlich


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

blöd bei der sig ist nur, dass man max. 6 zeilen schreiben darf ...


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, da muss ich mir doch glatt was einfallen lassen. ich frage mich die ganze zeit wer bei so ner k fragen lösung eigentlich zweiter ist? der mit der 9 oder der 1 am ende?



Gute Frage.....doch mathematisch betrachtet tippe ich auf jeweils zwei Zweite, Dritte usw.


Edit: Obwohl es geht doch eigentlich immer nur in eine Richtung auf dem Zahlenstrahl.


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, da muss ich mir doch glatt was einfallen lassen. ich frage mich die ganze zeit wer bei so ner k fragen lösung eigentlich zweiter ist? der mit der 9 oder der 1 am ende?



der mit der eins! Der zweite kommt hinter dem ersten.

Fühstarter werden normalerweise disqualifiziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch schon ich bin noch nicht fit und mir ist immer noch schwindelig.



Oh sorry, habe ich in der K-Fragen-Hektik wohl überlesen 

 Gute Besserung


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gute Frage.....doch mathematisch betrachtet tippe ich auf jeweils zwei Zweite, Dritte usw.



bingo  

noch 39, dann hab ich den cr


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> der mit der eins! Der zweite kommt hinter dem ersten.
> 
> Fühstarter werden normalerweise disqualifiziert.


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> der mit der eins! Der zweite kommt hinter dem ersten.
> 
> Fühstarter werden normalerweise disqualifiziert.



da will mir einer den 2 platz wegnehmen ...

mamaaaaa


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bingo
> 
> noch 39, dann hab ich den cr



brauchst dir keinen stress machen. der seb iss momentan mit anderen dinge(r)n beschäftigt. mach nen schönen urlaub und erhol dich vom a*****


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh sorry, habe ich in der K-Fragen-Hektik wohl überlesen
> 
> Gute Besserung



Kommt vor in der Hektik.


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> brauchst dir keinen stress machen. der seb iss momentan mit anderen dinge(r)n beschäftigt. mach nen schönen urlaub und erhol dich vom a*****



vivi


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

90!


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Caro:
> 
> _Wie wäre es denn mit 'nem Ründschen, Gerdi scheint zu kneifen!!!_


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da will mir einer den 2 platz wegnehmen ...
> 
> mamaaaaa



Da hilft auch kein rumheulen.

*Heulsuse*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der seb iss momentan mit anderen dinge(r)n beschäftigt.



Die sind aber auch eindeutig schöner als die Klärung von K-Fragen-Plazierungen


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 90!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Was jetzt 17:00 Uhr Türmchen oder nicht?


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da hilft auch kein rumheulen.
> 
> *Heulsuse*


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch eindeutig schöner als die Klärung von K-Fragen-Plazierungen



kennst du ihre dinger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 90!



Armaggedon!


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2007)

2271! d


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> vivi


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch eindeutig schöner als die Klärung von K-Fragen-Plazierungen



.....oder Trails zu rocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 2271! - :d



da bin ich schon lange drüber


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .....oder Trails zu rocken.



veto


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kennst du ihre dinger



Jetzt reist Euch mal zusammen, wenn sie das liest. 

Sie ist noch zart und verletzlich. 

Edit: Sie hat die Kraft der Keulen vllt. noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> veto



   

Glaub ich nich, glaub ich nich...


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sie ist noch zart und verletzlich.



das wird (muß) sich ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Glaub ich nich, glaub ich nich...



mist, durchschaut


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was jetzt 17:00 Uhr Türmchen oder nicht?



Ne, heut` nicht.  Im Moment sieht es mit meinen Vorgaben noch sehr gut aus: Habe schon drei, den ganzen üblichen Kram (bis auf Einkaufen) und frage mich, ob ich den Spiegelschrank im Bad auch noch angehen soll (Löcher bohren, aufhängen, einräumen)! Wäre (wie so vieles hier) notwendig...


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt reist Euch mal zusammen, wenn sie das liest.
> 
> Sie ist noch zart und verletzlich.
> 
> Edit: Sie hat die Kraft der Keulen vllt. noch nicht entdeckt.



@vivi:

wir sind gar nicht so


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Edit: Sie hat die Kraft der Keulen vllt. noch nicht entdeckt.



wehe, ich erwisch sie mit zwei milchtüten im supermarkt


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @vivi:
> 
> wir sind gar nicht so



Jetzt übertreib nicht gleich oder setzt ein B vor den Engel.


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wehe, ich erwisch sie mit zwei milchtüten im supermarkt



Wahrscheinlich wird es so kommen.


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

caro, du schätzt mich völlig falsch ein.


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

Pipe Dein Alter stimmt bald nicht mehr.


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> caro, du schätzt mich völlig falsch ein.



Nein, ich ärger Dich nur gerade.


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, ich ärger Dich nur gerade.



vorsicht, ich kann auch anders


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

Oh  C-R ist da. Ich versteck mich schnell.....


----------



## caroka (5. Oktober 2007)

@Maggo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wehe, ich erwisch sie mit zwei milchtüten im supermarkt



... und 'nem Braten in der Röhre


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Oh  C-R ist da. Ich versteck mich schnell.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

So, ich zieh' mich jetzt um


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich zieh' mich jetzt um


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich zieh' mich jetzt um



Viele Spaß! 

Auch wenn es gerade bei dem Wetter besonders weh tut: Ich mach` hier erstmal weiter...


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vorsicht, ich kann auch anders





Maggo schrieb:


>



wie geil


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!



wondermike schrieb:


> Oh Mann. Morgen muss ich um 7:30 Uhr auf der A***** sein.
> 
> Wo ist der Tierschutzverein, wenn man ihn mal braucht?



jeden Tag um 700, jammer net  



Maggo schrieb:


> 150.



hier hab ich aufgehört, war in der Zwischenzeit irgendwas was nachzulesen lohnt?


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...hier hab ich aufgehört, war in der Zwischenzeit irgendwas was nachzulesen lohnt?



Ne, ne, Vi... - äh Seb! Nein, nein,... *pfeif*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> brauchst dir keinen stress machen. der seb iss momentan mit anderen dinge(r)n beschäftigt. mach nen schönen urlaub und erhol dich vom a*****



noch hab ich ne Woche vor mir  aber ich werd bestimmt auch mal nen Tag frei bekommen um Rad zu fahren 



wissefux schrieb:


> vivi



gut gemerkt oder nachgelesen



caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt reist Euch mal zusammen, wenn sie das liest.
> 
> Sie ist noch zart und verletzlich.
> 
> Edit: Sie hat die Kraft der Keulen vllt. noch nicht entdeckt.



ich lass sie heute lieber nicht lesen, in ner viertelstd. ist sie da, beherrscht euch 



wahltho schrieb:


> ... und 'nem Braten in der Röhre



 alles nur das nicht  





caroka schrieb:


> Oh  C-R ist da. Ich versteck mich schnell.....



warum  ich mach doch nix, ich will doch nur spielen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



der Post hat mich dann doch zum Nachlesen animiert


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der Post hat mich dann doch zum Nachlesen animiert



viel spaß beim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der Post hat mich dann doch zum Nachlesen animiert



komm nur her


----------



## Breezler (5. Oktober 2007)

Guuden zusammen

endlich weiß ich, dank der Bahn mal wie weit es von Orschel nach Dreieich-Sprendlingen auf die Arbeit per Bike ist.


----------



## Arachne (5. Oktober 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Guuden zusammen
> 
> endlich weiß ich, dank der Bahn mal wie weit es von Orschel nach Dreieich-Sprendlingen auf die Arbeit per Bike ist.



Ich hab` vor`m Krieg mit dem Renner `ne Stunde gebraucht.


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

achse ist montiert. ist tatsächlich ne andere, passt wie angegossen, vermutlich also doch ein update. ich werd mal bei bikeaction anfragen, ob ich irgendwas zu erwarten habe.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2007)

moje!
so endlich fertig mit de ar*****
um 9 gehts aufn geburtstag (18ter)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achse ist montiert. ist tatsächlich ne andere, passt wie angegossen, vermutlich also doch ein update. ich werd mal bei bikeaction anfragen, ob ich irgendwas zu erwarten habe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab` vor`m Krieg mit dem Renner `ne Stunde gebraucht.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achse ist montiert. ist tatsächlich ne andere, passt wie angegossen, vermutlich also doch ein update. ich werd mal bei bikeaction anfragen, ob ich irgendwas zu erwarten habe.



Ich werf mich weg. Passt doch tatsächlich die Achse von nem anderem RM, ein komisches Bike hast Du da gekauft


----------



## Alberto68 (5. Oktober 2007)

WASIS'NHIERLOS 

da les ich ja ne stunde nach ...habt ihr nix zutun  as die ganze zeit bei dem wetter vor der kiste zu hocken ????

MAGGO ist im smileyrausch


----------



## ratte (5. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> WASIS'NHIERLOS
> 
> da les ich ja ne stunde nach ...habt ihr nix zutun  as die ganze zeit bei dem wetter vor der kiste zu hocken ????


Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, zunächst auf die K-Frage bezogen, aber danach wurde es auch nicht viel besser. 

Ach ja, Wochenende....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (5. Oktober 2007)

na ich werde wohl die nächste Woche gar nichts machen, eine Grippe hat sich eingestellt.
Es ist die zweite in diesem Jahr und jedes mal nach einem Zeckenbiss. Ich meine die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr sehr gering wegen dem Zeckenbiss was abzubekommen, wundern tut es mich trotzdem.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2007)

@ arkonis...
ich hab mal geguckt ich hab noch en 32er kettenblatt
allerdings gebraucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> WASIS'NHIERLOS
> 
> da les ich ja ne stunde nach ...habt ihr nix zutun  as die ganze zeit bei dem wetter vor der kiste zu hocken ????



Ich nicht, ich nicht...

ich war biken, ich war biken


----------



## Alberto68 (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nicht, ich nicht...
> 
> ich war biken, ich war biken



ICH AUCH ICH AUCH  aber nur flach und schnell


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nicht, ich nicht...
> 
> ich war biken, ich war biken



ich auch!!! heut morgen um 7 in die schule.... 
war recht nebelig


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> WASIS'NHIERLOS
> 
> da les ich ja ne stunde nach ...habt ihr nix zutun  as die ganze zeit bei dem wetter vor der kiste zu hocken ????





ratte schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, zunächst auf die K-Frage bezogen, aber danach wurde es auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

So, hab' wahrscheinlich noch zwei Anmeldungen mehr zur Kreuznach-Tour am Sonntag:

 Ein nettes Paar, das mit am Lago M. hätte ebenfalls Lust mitzufahren. Definitive Zusage erfolgt morgen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Oktober 2007)

so ich verabschiede mich für heut
muss nioch duschen etc un dann gehts --> party 



Machts gut... un schon mal von meiner Seite ein frühzeituges [email protected] all


----------



## arkonis (5. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ arkonis...
> ich hab mal geguckt ich hab noch en 32er kettenblatt
> allerdings gebraucht



hast du das für die H2 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (5. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, hab' wahrscheinlich noch zwei Anmeldungen mehr zur Kreuznach-Tour am Sonntag:
> 
> Ein nettes Paar, das mit am Lago M. hätte ebenfalls Lust mitzufahren. Definitive Zusage erfolgt morgen.




ob ich dabei bin muß ich kurzfristig entscheiden ... ich kränkel etwas

wie lange dauert der event am sonntag ???  wegen berto


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wie lange dauert der event am sonntag ???  wegen berto



Den ganzen Tag:

Tour-Start am Parkplatz in KH um 09:30 Uhr wie bereits gepostet.

Rückkehr zum Parkplatz geschätzt zwischen 17:00 Uhr und 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich werf mich weg. Passt doch tatsächlich die Achse von nem anderem RM, ein komisches Bike hast Du da gekauft



stopstop, ich weiß wie gesagt nicht, ob das ne andere achse ist oder ne neukonstruktion. sieht jedenfalls komplett anders aus.


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> WASIS'NHIERLOS
> 
> da les ich ja ne stunde nach ...habt ihr nix zutun  as die ganze zeit bei dem wetter vor der kiste zu hocken ????
> 
> MAGGO ist im smileyrausch



besser als zu a*****


----------



## Alberto68 (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achse ist montiert. ist tatsächlich ne andere, passt wie angegossen, vermutlich also doch ein update. ich werd mal bei bikeaction anfragen, ob ich irgendwas zu erwarten habe.



freut mich das die rocky wieder fit ist


----------



## arkonis (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stopstop, ich weiß wie gesagt nicht, ob das ne andere achse ist oder ne neukonstruktion. sieht jedenfalls komplett anders aus.



Gleitlager, wenn du einen Fachmann suchst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

am ende stinkt mein rad nach fisch!!!! hiiiiiiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

wasn hier los  

alle auf der piste ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wasn hier los
> 
> alle auf der piste ?


oder am Schrauben...


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

ahh, wenigstenes einer noch da


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ahh, wenigstenes einer noch da


Aber nicht mehr lange. Kurbel ist drin, Bike hat jetzt 10,04 kg und ich bin ziemlich platt. Werde wohl bald in die Heia gehen.


----------



## wissefux (5. Oktober 2007)

die paar gramm wirste ja wohl noch schaffen. vielleicht luft aus den reifen lassen   

ich geh auch gleich in die heia ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auch platt, werde auch bald schlafen gehen

GN8


----------



## wondermike (5. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Aber nicht mehr lange. Kurbel ist drin, Bike hat jetzt 10,04 kg und ich bin ziemlich platt. Werde wohl bald in die Heia gehen.



Was für 'ne Kurbel denn? Na ja, werd' ich ja morgen dann zu sehen kriegen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die paar gramm wirste ja wohl noch schaffen. vielleicht luft aus den reifen lassen


Kommt spätestens, wenn der Original-SS seinen Dienst quitiert. Wird schätzungsweise im Frühjahr sein. Ansonsten bin ich bei dem Gewicht, was ja mit allen möglichen Halterungen und zweitem Flaschenhalter ist, ganz zufrieden. Fährt sich zumindest leicht hoch.

@Mike: FC-M970. Steht aber auch ein paar (?) Seiten weiter vorn.


----------



## Maggo (5. Oktober 2007)

@kater: "ss"? achso und demnächst will ichs mal heben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Oktober 2007)

@ Kater: an der Kassette kannst du noch was sparen  meine XT hat 250g, sind schonmal 18g  und schalten tut die auch sauber 

@ wahltho: ich würde dann wohl auch mit nach BK fahren. Und falls iggi möchte den noch mit einpacken. Wär dann nur ganz gut wenn sich vorher jemand aufm Weg irgendwo mit mir treffen könnte damit ich weiß wos lang geht 

Bis dahin, gute Nacht ihr Leutz  um 7 geht der Wecker


----------



## wissefux (6. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bis dahin, gute Nacht ihr Leutz  *um 7 geht der Wecker*



un wo biste de  

moin ihr leut, heut wirds stressig ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Oktober 2007)

@Maggo: SS = Steuersatz.   Hätte aber zugegebenerweise auch Sattelstütze oder so bedeuten können.  Der Token Kudos Steuersatz, der jetzt drin ist war von Anfang an als Übergangslösung konzipiert. Mal sehen, wie lange er hält.



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Kater: an der Kassette kannst du noch was sparen  meine XT hat 250g, sind schonmal 18g  und schalten tut die auch sauber


Klar, die XT ist leichter. Sie hält aber nicht so lang und sieht nicht so gut aus.   Funktion und Optik gehen bei mir doch noch vor Gewicht. Aber meist lässt sich das ganz gut kombinieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Alberto68 (6. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag:
> 
> Tour-Start am Parkplatz in KH um 09:30 Uhr wie bereits gepostet.
> 
> Rückkehr zum Parkplatz geschätzt zwischen 17:00 Uhr und 18:00 Uhr.



Moin Thomas 

Plan mal KH ohne mich so lange kannich berto nicht alleine lassen da muß ich mal was organisieren .... aber ihr fahrt ja immer wieder mal 

ich werd die plauscherfahne im Taunus hochhalten  
vielleicht mach ich mal ne Bremsspur am Fuxi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ wahltho: ich würde dann wohl auch mit nach BK fahren. Und falls iggi möchte den noch mit einpacken. Wär dann nur ganz gut wenn sich vorher jemand aufm Weg irgendwo mit mir treffen könnte damit ich weiß wos lang geht



Wenn ich es recht verstehe nimmt die Ratte den Gerd mit. Insofern müsstest Du Dich einfach rechtzeitig bei Gerd einfinden und hinter den Beiden herfahren. Wo Gerd wohnt weisst Du ja, oder?


----------



## caroka (6. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,

heute ist der Schwindel weg.  Doch KH trau ich mir noch nicht zu. Ich werde morgen hier vllt. 'ne Runde drehen und mal schauen was geht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> vielleicht mach ich mal ne Bremsspur am Fuxi


----------



## Maggo (6. Oktober 2007)

ich habe, falls gerd mit sabine mitfährt auch noch nen radplatz+sitzplatz zur verfügung. je nachedem ob carsten seinen anhänger mitbringt haben dort bestimmt auch noch zwei räder platz. ich denke bis heut abend wird er sich vielleicht nochmal gemeldet haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Plan mal KH ohne mich so lange kannich berto nicht alleine lassen da muß ich mal was organisieren .... aber ihr fahrt ja immer wieder mal



Echt schade 

Geht heute irgendwas?

Nicht zu lang, so um die Mittagszeit?


----------



## caroka (6. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


>



Das ist schon provozierend.  
Dabei ist es im Moment so friedlich hier. Nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Moin Caro,

schön, dass es Dir besser geht. Schade, dass Du morgen in KH nicht dabei bist 




caroka schrieb:


> Das ist schon provozierend.



Beziehst Du Dich gerade auf den Post von Alberto oder die Reaktion vom Kater? 



caroka schrieb:


> Dabei ist es im Moment so friedlich hier.



Finde ich auch


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...denke bis heut abend wird er sich vielleicht nochmal gemeldet haben.



...wenn er sich bis dahin erholt hat

Morgen zusammen


----------



## caroka (6. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> .......
> Beziehst Du Dich gerade auf den Post von Alberto oder die Reaktion vom Kater?
> ....



Oh ja, Du hast recht. Natürlich beziehe ich mich auf Alberto.  

Danke für Deinen Hinweis.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist schon provozierend.
> Dabei ist es im Moment so friedlich hier. Nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht.


Eben. Die Provokationen gegeneinander (und ich möchte hier niemanden speziell ansprechen, denn es geht die meisten hier an) nehmen hier in letzter Zeit leider zu. Da sind solche Spitzen, egal von wem gegen wen, aus meiner Sicht einfach 0% lustig und in der von Stephan beschriebenen Art kann ich da noch viel weniger drüber lachen.

Ich hoffe, daß dieser Thread mal wieder zu dem wird was er mal war, nämlich ein gemütlicher Ort zum freundschaftlichen Plauschen und nicht ein Forum zum Lästern und für persönliche Auseinandersetzungen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen!

@Maggo: prima, dass die Achse paßt! 

@KH-Fahrer: ich hoffe, Ratte holt mich ab, dann könnten die Frühlingshähnchen zu mir kommen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, daß dieser Thread mal wieder zu dem wird was er mal war, nämlich ein gemütlicher Ort zum freundschaftlichen Plauschen und nicht ein Forum zum Lästern und für persönliche Auseinandersetzungen..



Ich glaube Du findest hier derzeit keinen, der das anders sieht


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Eben. Die Provokationen gegeneinander (und ich möchte hier niemanden speziell ansprechen, denn es geht die meisten hier an) nehmen hier in letzter Zeit leider zu. Da sind solche Spitzen, egal von wem gegen wen, aus meiner Sicht einfach 0% lustig und in der von Stephan beschriebenen Art kann ich da noch viel weniger drüber lachen.
> 
> Ich hoffe, daß dieser Thread mal wieder zu dem wird was er mal war, nämlich ein gemütlicher Ort zum freundschaftlichen Plauschen und nicht ein Forum zum Lästern und für persönliche Auseinandersetzungen..



Ich hatte Bertos Beitrag nicht als Provokation gegen jemanden, sondern als Scherz aufgefaßt. Ok, war vielleicht etwas unglücklich.

Die hier zuletzt stattgefundene Auseinandersetzung war meiner Ansicht nach (doof, aber) leider notwendig! Und zwar gerade, damit hier mehr Frieden herrscht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte Bertos Beitrag nicht als Provokation gegen jemanden, sondern als Scherz aufgefaßt. Ok, war vielleicht etwas unglücklich.
> 
> Die hier zuletzt stattgefundene Auseinandersetzung war meiner Ansicht nach (doof, aber) leider notwendig! Und zwar gerade, damit hier mehr Frieden herrscht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Plane so zwischen 13:30 bis 14:00 Uhr eine Runde ab fbh zu fahren. Hat irgendwer Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte Bertos Beitrag nicht als Provokation gegen jemanden, sondern als Scherz aufgefaßt.


 Sorry, aber wenn ihr über einen solchen Scherz lachen könnt, bin ich hier definitiv im falschen Thread. Sagt mir Bescheid, wenn dem so sein sollte. 

Ich geh jetzt erst mal bei diesem wunderschönen Wetter Biken!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Eben. Die Provokationen gegeneinander (und ich möchte hier niemanden speziell ansprechen, denn es geht die meisten hier an) nehmen hier in letzter Zeit leider zu. Da sind solche Spitzen, egal von wem gegen wen, aus meiner Sicht einfach 0% lustig und in der von Stephan beschriebenen Art kann ich da noch viel weniger drüber lachen.
> 
> Ich hoffe, daß dieser Thread mal wieder zu dem wird was er mal war, nämlich ein gemütlicher Ort zum freundschaftlichen Plauschen und nicht ein Forum zum Lästern und für persönliche Auseinandersetzungen..



dazu ein Zitat aus nem anderen Fred:



fohns schrieb:


> nix ist gut.
> es wird nie wieder so sein, wies mal war.
> 
> alles dahin.
> alles umsonst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt erst mal bei diesem wunderschönen Wetter Biken!



Mach' ich jetzt auch gleich


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Oktober 2007)

HI!!
aller klar bei euch??


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Plane so zwischen 13:30 bis 14:00 Uhr eine Runde ab fbh zu fahren. Hat irgendwer Lust mitzufahren?



sehr gerne aber hjab nioch nichts gefutter etc.. 

ich denk ich werd mal so gegen 4 erst fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte Bertos Beitrag nicht als Provokation gegen jemanden, sondern als Scherz aufgefaßt. Ok, war vielleicht etwas unglücklich.
> 
> Die hier zuletzt stattgefundene Auseinandersetzung war meiner Ansicht nach (doof, aber) leider notwendig! Und zwar gerade, damit hier mehr Frieden herrscht.



Frieden unter gleichen ist nur scheinbarer Frieden. 
Als Scherz kann man es nur auffassen, wenn man den Gefühlen bestimmter Personen keine Beachtung schenkt. Ich nenne so etwas respektlos. Hier wird mit den Mitteln vorgegangen, die zuvor abgelehnt wurden. Um so mehr Menschen einen umgeben, um so mehr Meinungen herrschen vor. Ein friedliches Miteinander ist nur möglich, wenn man auch andere Meinungen, Vorgehensweisen usw. tolerieren kann. Natürlich sollte auch jeder *für sich selbst* sprechen können, wenn er sich verletzt oder persönlich angegriffen fühlt. Aber das traue ich hier jedem zu. 
Insofern empfinde ich Bertos Aussage als verbales Nachtreten. Vllt. fehlt ihm auch nur das, in meinen Augen nötige, Feingefühl.


----------



## caroka (6. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ihr über einen solchen Scherz lachen könnt, bin ich hier definitiv im falschen Thread. Sagt mir Bescheid, wenn dem so sein sollte.
> 
> .........



Dafür meinen dicken Respekt!


----------



## caroka (6. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Ich habe auf diese Sache mit einer kurzen pn geantwortet.
> 
> ...


Ich habe Dir auf Deine Spaltermail (Plauschersprache ) geantwortet.


----------



## uwe50 (6. Oktober 2007)

_Der badische Zuchtmeister
Noch ist nichts gewonnen: Wie Trainer Becker den Aufsteiger Karlsruher SC auf Kurs bringt

KARLSRUHE. Manchmal steht Edmund Becker überraschend da, wie herbeigezaubert. Dabei ist er einfach schlank genug, um durch die kleine Tür zu passen, die kaum zu sehen ist. Direkt neben dem gläsernen Aufgang des Wildparkstadions gelegen, erfüllt sie fast alle Voraussetzungen eines geheimen Zugangs. Dahinter liegt seine Kabine, die des Cheftrainers. Und die seiner Trainerassistenten. Ein paar Quadratmeter für all jene, die vor allem eine gewisse Ordnung verlangen, sonst würde man hier nichts mehr finden und steuern können. Die Kabine ist so etwas wie die "Keimzelle der Ordnung" beim Aufsteiger Karlsruher SC. Mal Zentrum für Strategie und Spielkultur, mal "Gerichtssaal", wenn über die innerbetriebliche Harmonie oder Dinge verhandelt werden muss, die bei Becker die Vermutung nähren, im beschaulichen Baden könnte einer angesichts des guten Saisonstarts den Boden unter den Füßen verlieren.

So trotteten Bradley Carnell und Markus Miller zum Rapport genau an diesen Ort, nachdem sie nach dem Sieg in Frankfurt aneinandergeraten waren. Aus der Erziehungs- und Anstandslehrstunde beim Trainer entlassen, mussten die beiden noch einen Spaziergang nebst klärendem Zweiergespräch im nahen Hardtwald absolvieren. Oder Sebastian Freis: Er hatte nach dem Sieg über Borussia Dortmund über die an diesem Tag indisponierten BVB-Innenverteidiger Robert Kovac und Christian Wörns ein wenig gespottet. In deren Alter sei man eben nicht mehr so schnell, um noch hinterherzukommen, hatte Freis gesagt. Grund genug für Becker, um einzuschreiten. Erst ein Gespräch in der Kabine, dann eine Ansprache vor versammelter Mannschaft. "Nicht mal, wenn wir so viele internationale Spiele wie die beiden absolviert hätten, besteht Grund, sich so zu äußern. *Kollegen, Trainer, Zuschauer werden mit Respekt behandelt", *sagte Becker. 
....
Teilauszuag aus der Text: F.A.Z., 06.10.2007, Nr. 232 / Seite 35_


Ist das nicht ein hochspannender Artikel! Da geht es scheinbar beim KSC um mehr als nur um den Sport! Und mit welchem Erfolg!
Eigentlich ist es ja einfach. Sachliche Themen kann man hart und kontrovers diskutieren. 
Für Persönliches gibt es die "Persönliche Nachricht"! Noch besser ist es jedoch, direkt in der Situation die entsprechenden persönlichen Gespräche zu suchen.
Als Empfänger eines kritischen Hinweises muss ich mir jederzeit bewusst machen, dass mich in Wirklichkeit nur Kritik zu Lebens- und Verhaltensveränderungen anstacheln kannn ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe während meiner Bike-Runde überlegt, ob ich zu diesem Thema noch etwas schreiben soll, habe mich aber letzten Endes doch dazu entschlossen:



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ihr über einen solchen Scherz lachen könnt, bin ich hier definitiv im falschen Thread. Sagt mir Bescheid, wenn dem so sein sollte.



So wie ich es gelesen habe, hat eigentlich keiner, inklusive meiner Wenigkeit, über diesen missglückten Scherz von Berto gelacht. Insofern scheinst Du hier nicht fehl am Platze zu sein 

Auch Gerd hat Dich lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Äußerung von Berto wohl als der unglückliche Versuch, einen Scherz zu machen, zu deuten ist. Ein Scherz ist ein Scherz und wenn er schlecht oder geschmacklos ist, dann lacht eben keiner darüber, so wie eben in diesem Fall. Auch Gerd hat nicht darüber gelacht.

Ich empfinde die Äußerung von Berto auch als unglücklich, resp. missglückt, da sie wie Caro schon geschrieben hat, leider als Nachtreten zu interpretieren ist. Ich würde diese eine Äußerung von Berto jetzt aber auch nicht gnadenlos hochstilisieren.

Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich, dass das Klima hier im Forum seit letztem Montag einfach nur gut ist. Wir haben jedenfalls viel gescherzt und gelacht und ich habe keine schlechte Stimmung wie in den Wochen zuvor mehr empfunden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie! bin schon wieder da 

@ Gerd: wann sollen wir dann morgen früh bei dir sein? Schnell oder @ iggi schreib ne SMS. Danach richte ich dann mein Heimkommen  und da soll noch einer sagen son WE wär Erholung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Musste heute übrigens auf dem Wounded-Knee-Trail jede Menge Trail-Cleaning machen. Da hat sich ein nerviger Zeitgenosse sehr ausgetobt und viel Holz und Steine auf den Weg gelegt


----------



## Alberto68 (6. Oktober 2007)

sorry das ich hier mit meiner unüberlegten Aussage so eine Lawine losgetreten habe, ich wollte Keinen beleidigen oder in irgendeiner Weise nachtreten und sonstiges...

Sorry ich hab manchmal ein freches MUNDWERK  

werde zukünfig mehr radfahren und weniger schreiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> sorry das ich hier mit meiner unüberlegten Aussage so eine Lawine losgetreten habe, ich wollte Keinen beleidigen oder in irgendeiner Weise nachtreten und sonstiges...



Hi Stephan, ich glaube, dass die Nerven seit letztem Montag noch etwas blank liegen. Insofern sollte man derzeit bei gewissen Themen einfach sehr, sehr vorsichtig und zurückhaltend sein 

Mussglückte Scherze, die ansonsten einfach überlesen würden, führen derzeit eher zu neuen Streitigkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2007)

@wahltho: Genau so war es gemeint, vielen Dank!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: Genau so war es gemeint, vielen Dank!



Gerd, it was a pleasure and honor


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie! bin schon wieder da
> 
> @ Gerd: wann sollen wir dann morgen früh bei dir sein? Schnell oder @ iggi schreib ne SMS. Danach richte ich dann mein Heimkommen  und da soll noch einer sagen son WE wär Erholung



08:15 Uhr, oder 08:00 Uhr ct, damit wir bis zur Abfahrt in Kreuznach (09:30 Uhr) noch die Räder zusammen bauen können.


----------



## Zilli (6. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habe, falls gerd mit sabine mitfährt auch noch nen radplatz+sitzplatz zur verfügung. je nachedem ob carsten seinen anhänger mitbringt haben dort bestimmt auch noch zwei räder platz. ich denke bis heut abend wird er sich vielleicht nochmal gemeldet haben.




Guude,
sorry das ich mich nicht mehr solange gemeldet habe, aber diese Woche war einfach heftig auf der A*****. Dabei bleibt zu Hause alles liegen, was heute gemacht werden mußte (oder noch muß).

*Wg. Morgen: *Zum einen könnte ich mit dem Auto fahren und noch zwei mitnehmen mit Treffpunkt beim Gerd (oder Türmchen); falls aber keine Notwendigkeit besteht, würde ich glatt den Maggo fragen, ob ich seinen noch verfügbaren Platz einnehmen kann confused:) und falls ja, wann ich wo sein soll. *MAGGO ???*


----------



## Zilli (6. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...wenn er sich bis dahin erholt hat
> Morgen zusammen



Pöööhhhh, ich hab doch rechts von Dir gesessen 

(edit: gebescherd)


----------



## homburger (6. Oktober 2007)

Mann, was für ein Aufruhr bei euch. Ich schlage vor, ihr begrabt die Streitigkeiten und schafft mal alle Uneinigkeiten wieder aus der Welt.
Ich schlage ein Rennen zum Fuxtanz vor. Morgen 13:00h an der Hohemark. Ich stoppe die Zeit. Wer kleine Kinder umfährt kriegt eine Zeitgutschrift von 10Sekunden.
Der Gewinner hat gewonnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (6. Oktober 2007)

Guude zusammen


----------



## Zilli (6. Oktober 2007)

Maggo, ich kann davon ausgehen, daß Du Dein Slayer morgen nimmst ? (Sonst müßte ich noch einen neueren Hinterreifen an's Cube machen 

)


----------



## Zilli (6. Oktober 2007)

homburger schrieb:


> .... Der Gewinner hat gewonnen!


 aha, nu bin ich im Bilde. *schenkelklopp*


----------



## Breezler (6. Oktober 2007)

homburger schrieb:


> Wer kleine Kinder umfährt kriegt eine Zeitgutschrift von 10Sekunden.
> Der Gewinner hat gewonnen!



Vorsicht wenn meine vier da rumturnen


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Oktober 2007)

gudeee
ich komm auch mit nach Bad Kreuznach *freu*


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Oktober 2007)

ich geh, machts gut bis morgen !! [email protected] all


----------



## Maggo (6. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gudeee
> ich komm auch mit nach Bad Kreuznach *freu*



wenn das angesagte mit den spitzkehren klappt geb ich dir einen aus!


----------



## arkonis (6. Oktober 2007)

hier habe ich gerade als Info bekommen
eine neue Kletterwand in Mainz http://www.blockwerk.info/index.php


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn das angesagte mit den spitzkehren klappt geb ich dir einen aus!



ich nehm dich beim wort   
ich werd mir mühe gebe


----------



## Maggo (6. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich werd mir mühe gebe



das wird nicht reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So wie ich es gelesen habe, hat eigentlich keiner, inklusive meiner Wenigkeit, über diesen missglückten Scherz von Berto gelacht. Insofern scheinst Du hier nicht fehl am Platze zu sein


Die Interpretation der Äußerung als Scherz legte nah, daß hierüber gelacht werden sollte und könnte. Wenn es keiner tut freut mich das und Berto hat sich ja auch entschuldigt. Damit sollte von meiner Seite aus wieder alles im Lot sein und wir können weiter plauschen. 

Mein Problem bei den Anfeindungen der letzten Wochen und Monate hier im Thread ist, daß ich mit niemandem hier ein Problem hab und eigentlich mit allen gut bis sehr gut auskomme.   Daher sitz ich bei sowas halt immer sehr ungemütlich zwischen den Stühlen und möchte für niemanden Partei ergreifen. 

Back to Topic: Geiles Wetter heute, oder? Und so langsam kommen die schönen Farben ins Laub.  Allerdings sieht man vor lauter Laub auf den Trails selbige oft kaum noch. Stand heute zweimal im Wald neben dem Weg.


----------



## Zilli (6. Oktober 2007)

Ähhhmmm , die SealSkin's laß ich glaub ich mal besser wech, sonst gibbet morjen noch einen unvorhergesehen Wetterumschwung .... oder ?




















(geh mal packen)


----------



## habkeinnick (6. Oktober 2007)

euch allen viel in KH - ich werd mit stefan nach WB fahren


----------



## wondermike (6. Oktober 2007)

War echt 'ne klasse Tour heute. Allerdings hat mich der Kater wieder dermaßen gescheucht, dass ich jetzt nur noch in den Seilen hänge.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Morgen gibt's bei mir maximal ein lockeres Grundlagenründchen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die Interpretation der Äußerung als Scherz legte nah, daß hierüber gelacht werden sollte und könnte. Wenn es keiner tut freut mich das und Berto hat sich ja auch entschuldigt.



Wie gesagt, die Äußerung war ja auch ganz offensichtlich als Scherz gemeint - der war aber umpassend



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Damit sollte von meiner Seite aus wieder alles im Lot sein und wir können weiter plauschen.



 Prima



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Daher sitz ich bei sowas halt immer sehr ungemütlich zwischen den Stühlen und möchte für niemanden Partei ergreifen.



Das hättest Du jetzt nicht extra schreiben müssen, das war zumindest mir schon klar  



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Back to Topic: Geiles Wetter heute, oder? Und so langsam kommen die schönen Farben ins Laub.  Allerdings sieht man vor lauter Laub auf den Trails selbige oft kaum noch. Stand heute zweimal im Wald neben dem Weg.



Ging mir in den letzten Tagen schon öfter so. Insb. in der Dämmerung passiert das aber noch leichter


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie! Die zwei Räder sind (nach 45mins ) im Panda verstaut, den Rest mach ich morgen 
halb 7 aufstehen, was ein Wochenende 

Gude Nacht und bis morsche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie! Die zwei Räder sind (nach 45mins ) im Panda verstaut, den Rest mach ich morgen
> halb 7 aufstehen, was ein Wochenende
> 
> Gude Nacht und bis morsche!



 Ich hab' vorhin mit Almut mal durchgezählt: Wir müssten um die 14 Leute werden 

P.S: Wir waren gerade in "Ratatouille" - Ein absolut bezaubernder Film, kann ich jedem ob klein oder gross nur empfehlen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das hättest Du jetzt nicht extra schreiben müssen, das war zumindest mir schon klar


Wollte das gern mal schreiben, damit alle verstehen, warum ich bei sowas sehr dünnhäutig bin, wohingegen ich bei den meisten anderen Dingen ein sehr dickes Fell habe.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> War echt 'ne klasse Tour heute. Allerdings hat mich der Kater wieder dermaßen gescheucht, dass ich jetzt nur noch in den Seilen hänge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stell dich nicht so an.   Da hat dich ja die Gudrun heute locker nass gemacht.  Das sollte dir morgen ein Anspron für eine Extra-Trainingseinheit sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (6. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Stell dich nicht so an.   Da hat dich ja die Gudrun heute locker nass gemacht.  Das sollte dir morgen ein Anspron für eine Extra-Trainingseinheit sein!


Du bist gnadenlos *betroffendreingugg*



Bis morsche beim Gerd (ich komm mit dem Bike und zeig dem Maggo auf der Fahrt meine schönen Socken mit den blauen Rändern)


----------



## Arachne (6. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ...
> Bis morsche beim Gerd (ich komm mit dem Bike und zeig dem Maggo auf der Fahrt meine schönen Socken mit den blauen Rändern)



 I`m biking in rain, just biking in the rain...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Gn8 @All - Wir gehen jetzt in unser Bettchen, der Kater liegt schon drin 

P.S: Nur zur Klarstellung es ist kein Schwarzer Kater, sondern ein getigerter Kater mit weissen Flecken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> I`m biking in rain, just biking in the rain...



Willst Du Regen herbeibeschwören


----------



## wondermike (7. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Da hat dich ja die Gudrun heute locker nass gemacht.



Das ist ja das Deprimierende daran.


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2007)

wünsche euch allen viel spaß morgen in kh und die nächsten 14 tage wo auch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Oktober 2007)

ei gude moije,

noch so ruisch hiä.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Oktober 2007)

moin moin!
 halbe std. bis Abfahrt


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Oktober 2007)

morgen   
20 min bis abfahrt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wünsche euch allen viel spaß morgen in kh und die nächsten 14 tage wo auch immer



Moin! - Und Dir +  einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Oktober 2007)

so, noch ne kleinigkeit essen und dann is der iggi auch schon da, Gerd, wir kommen gleich


----------



## Maggo (7. Oktober 2007)

@crazy&iggy: bei einem von euch geht eine uhr falsch. so,bis gleich.


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2007)

sach ma, cr : kann es sein, dass du gestern gegen 18.30 uhr im mtz, dm-drogerie warst ? und nicht alleine  ?

vielleicht war es aber auch jemand, der dir ähnlich sieht. ist immer etwas schwer zu beurteilen, wenn man die leute nur in bike-klamotten kennt ...

hier ist ja schon was los am frühen morgen. kh wirft seine schatten voraus  

muß jetzt nocht fertig packen ...


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2007)

mist, zu spät ...

alle weg  

jetzt werd ich es wohl nie erfahren


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2007)

825 ...

mist, immer diese 30 sec. in der entscheidenten phase


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mist, zu spät ...
> 
> alle weg
> 
> jetzt werd ich es wohl nie erfahren



Ich werd ihn fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werd ihn fragen



ich werds trotzdem erst in 14 tagen erfahren   

aber danke schon mal


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Oktober 2007)

@Fux: Schönen Urlaub und huten Flug!

@KH-Fahrer: Viel Spaß heute und haut euch nicht hin!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2007)

Schönen Urlaub Fux


----------



## wissefux (7. Oktober 2007)

machts gut ihr plauscher  

und vielen dank für die urlaubswünsche  

bleibt alle gesund und munter, quält euch und euer material nicht zu sehr


----------



## caroka (7. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' vorhin mit Almut mal durchgezählt: Wir müssten um die 14 Leute werden
> 
> P.S: Wir waren gerade in "Ratatouille" - Ein absolut bezaubernder Film, kann ich jedem ob klein oder gross nur empfehlen



Mist jetzt ist es zu spät......viel Spass in KH
Wo ward Ihr denn im Kino. Ich war gestern auch im Kinopolis.



wissefux schrieb:


> wünsche euch allen viel spaß morgen in kh und die nächsten 14 tage wo auch immer


Schönen Urlaub für Euch.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Oktober 2007)

allen viel spaß - ich fahr nun auch los. hals- und beinbruch


----------



## Alberto68 (7. Oktober 2007)

na plauscher

steht KH noch ? ich hab den taunus auch ganz gelassen 
hoffe es kommen/sind alle wieder heile zurück 

Wer war der Pannenaugust ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> na plauscher
> 
> steht KH noch ? ich hab den taunus auch ganz gelassen
> hoffe es kommen/sind alle wieder heile zurück
> ...



Sind alle wohlbehalten wieder gelandet.

Eine superg**le und -lustige Tour 

Wir waren insgesamt 14 Leute (10 Plauscher und 4 Luberon/Laggo M.ler).

Pannen gab es keine.

Stürze gab es nur zwei:
1. Einen ohne Blessuren von Luberon-Stefan auf der Weinbergtreppe, den er aber mit einem kontrollierten Abgang vom Bike meisterte 
2. Carsten ist noch auf dem Barnie Geröllheimer gestürzt und hat sich den Ellenbogen angeschrammt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo ward Ihr denn im Kino. Ich war gestern auch im Kinopolis.



Wir waren in Kelkheim im Kino, meinem -Kino 

Im Kinopolis ist es mir zu teuer und oft ist das Publikum auch unangenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. Oktober 2007)

WB war ziemlich cool...da muss ich wieder hin


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> WB war ziemlich cool...da muss ich wieder hin



am Freitag?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> am Freitag?



weiß nicht ob freitag...ist schon ne ziemliche gurkerei 300km hin und zurück und davon 120 auf landstraße


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob freitag...ist schon ne ziemliche gurkerei 300km hin und zurück und davon 120 auf landstraße



da seid Ihr aber einen Umweg gefahren...

sind norm. so um die 160 km


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie! bin auch wieder da, jetzt noch duschen und dann pennen. Noch eine Woche wenig schlafen  danach noch weniger  aber vllt mehr rad fahren 

@ wahltho: du hast meine Bikeumarmung beim Maggo vergessen  hab mir dabei immerhin vier Pins in der Wade verewigt 

so fertig war ich selten nach ner Tour, ich muss weniger große Pausen machen


----------



## Maggo (7. Oktober 2007)

du musst die fotos hochladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du musst die fotos hochladen.



morgen, jetz ess ich ne Tomate mit Salz für den Mineralienhaushalt und dann geh ich ins Bett, um 4:45 geht der Wecker  ich hätte diese Woche schon nehmen sollen


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da seid Ihr aber einen Umweg gefahren...
> 
> sind norm. so um die 160 km



150km einfach...mit map24 die länge geschaut und mit navi gefahren


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Oktober 2007)

gudeee
so bike zusammen geschraub, geduscht, wat gefuttert...
WOW I FEEEEEEEL good!!!!

war eine richtig gei** Tour 
eins steht bei mir fest...das nächste mal komm ich wieder mit...
muss dem maggo doch zeigen das ich auch alle spitzkehrn fahrn kann


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Oktober 2007)

so ich geh dann auch mal in meine koje... 
machts gut
[email protected]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Oktober 2007)

GN8 @All - War 'nen toller Tag mit Euch Plauscher


----------



## caroka (7. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir waren in Kelkheim im Kino, meinem -Kino
> 
> 
> Im Kinopolis ist es mir zu teuer und oft ist das Publikum auch unangenehm



Wenn die Filme die ich sehen möchte, gerade in Kelkheim laufen, gehe ich dort auch lieber hin.  Dort war ich gerade mit MissH. Wir sind Deiner Empfehlung gefolgt.  Zuvor war noch Pizza angesagt. Und was seh ich im Herzen Kelkheims........
Wir stehen an der Ampel und da kommt da so ein Wagen um die Ecke gebogen.  Auf dem Autodach zwei Bikes. Ich denk noch, schnike Nikolai........und dann, kombiniere .......das Auto, Nikolai und das Nummernschild ....Wahltho das ward Ihr, als Ihr gerade aus KH zurückgekommen seid. 


Biketechnisch bin ich heute nur ein wenig rumgegurkt. Die Beine wollen noch keine hm machen und der Kopf funktioniert nicht schnell genug.


----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

gude moije,

kerle bin ich platt. ich will net a****.


----------



## caroka (8. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,

da scheinen noch mehr platt zu sein. 
Ich bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt.


----------



## ratte (8. Oktober 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
ich bin lange nicht mehr so tot gewesen.

War aber eine tolle Tour. 

Ich beantrage Kehre Nummer 13 (oder so) bei den 17 Kehren rattentauglich zu machen. Nachdem ich erkannt hatte, das diese jene welche war, wo es mich letztes Mal geschmissen hat, habe ich mir gestern wieder gaaaanz genau angeguckt, wo ich letztes Mal gelegen habe. 

Ich werde, falls morgen gefahren wird, wovon ich ja mal ausgehe, nicht dabei sein.

Allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

Moin,



caroka schrieb:


> Wenn die Filme die ich sehen möchte, gerade in Kelkheim laufen, gehe ich dort auch lieber hin.  Dort war ich gerade mit MissH. Wir sind Deiner Empfehlung gefolgt.



Der Film ist süss, oder? 



caroka schrieb:


> Zuvor war noch Pizza angesagt. Und was seh ich im Herzen Kelkheims........
> Wir stehen an der Ampel und da kommt da so ein Wagen um die Ecke gebogen.  Auf dem Autodach zwei Bikes. Ich denk noch, schnike Nikolai........und dann, kombiniere .......das Auto, Nikolai und das Nummernschild ....Wahltho das ward Ihr, als Ihr gerade aus KH zurückgekommen seid.



Genau 



caroka schrieb:


> Biketechnisch bin ich heute nur ein wenig rumgegurkt. Die Beine wollen noch keine hm machen und der Kopf funktioniert nicht schnell genug.



Wir schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Süss und lustig.........Ratten mal ganz anders.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

So muss mal los auf's Bike nach FFM, bis später


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

Morgen,

uuuuaaaaaah, war nach KH bisher nie so platt gewesen...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2007)

Gruezi zäme,

wie ich so lese hattet ihr viel Spass beim Touren  
Ich hatte leider keinen Meter auf dem Bike zurückgelegt  
Hatte Besuch zum Wandern und Essen . 
Leider war es in den Berge komplett wolkig und wir konnten den zum Wandern ausgesuchten Gipfel  nicht mal erahnen, so musste wir dann doch auf der Hütte bleiben und nach 2 W-Bier und Älplerrösti unverrichteter Dinge wieder runterlaufen  

Abends gabe es den 5 Gänge Herbstmenue mit Weinbegleitung in meinem Lieblingsrestaurant (16 Pkte im Gault Millau)   

Leider ist die Waage zu ehrlich und bestätigte leider die Befürchtungen 

1 WE kein Sport, lecker WB trinken und noch 5 Gang Gourmet menue .......

Trotzdem war es auch ein schönes WE


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

Brrrhhh war das heute morgen frisch auf dem Bike....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich werde, falls morgen gefahren wird, wovon ich ja mal ausgehe, nicht dabei sein.



Ich bin morgen sehr wahrscheinlich auch raus,  weil ich wohl bis 18:00 Uhr Besprechungen haben werde...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

Scheinen heute morgen aber wirklich alle etwas platt zu sein, so ruhig wie es hier ist 

Zudem ist ja auch noch der Fux in Urlaub...


----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

morgen wirds bei mir ebenso nix, wir sind bei "wir sind helden" bei die offebäscher!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen wirds bei mir ebenso nix, wir sind bei "wir sind helden" bei die offebäscher!



Hhmm, dann wird's morgen aber überschaubar...

... vielleicht lieber auf Donnerstag verschieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (8. Oktober 2007)

guten morgen liebe a*****nehmer und a*****geber,

das we war fantastisch. wettermässig und auch sonst... am samstag waren wir irgendwo in hessen unterwegs und fröhnten bei bestem wetter unserem lieblingssport. abends gab es entweder lecker fastfood und kirmesunterhaltung oder kurzweiliges kinovergnügen (ratatouille)....

hier ein foto vom biken am samstag:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=424844&cat=500


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> abends gab es entweder lecker fastfood und kirmesunterhaltung *oder kurzweiliges kinovergnügen (ratatouille)*....



Den haben wir uns am Samstag auch angeschaut


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Brrrhhh war das heute morgen frisch auf dem Bike....



Was ich in dieser Jahreszeit nicht so mag ist: Ich fahre bei schönstem Sonnenschein los und je näher ich dem Rhein komme, desto nebliger wird`s.  Zwischen Delkenheim und Kastel herrschten teilweise weniger als 50m Sichtweite...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was ich in dieser Jahreszeit nicht so mag ist: Ich fahre bei schönstem Sonnenschein los und je näher ich dem Rhein komme, desto nebliger wird`s.  Zwischen Delkenheim und Kastel herrschten teilweise weniger als 50m Sichtweite...


 
Viel weiter sehe ich morgens sowieso nicht


----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was ich in dieser Jahreszeit nicht so mag ist: Ich fahre bei schönstem Sonnenschein los und je näher ich dem Rhein komme, desto nebliger wird`s.  Zwischen Delkenheim und Kastel herrschten teilweise weniger als 50m Sichtweite...



ich finde nebel superklasse, im wald mehr als aufm radweg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was ich in dieser Jahreszeit nicht so mag ist: Ich fahre bei schönstem Sonnenschein los und je näher ich dem Rhein komme, desto nebliger wird`s.  Zwischen Delkenheim und Kastel herrschten teilweise weniger als 50m Sichtweite...



Das Problem hatte ich heute morgen nicht, aber mir taten trotz leicht gefütterter Handschuhe von der Kälte hinterher die Finger weh' und ich hab' heute zum ersten Mal ein Winterstirnband verwenden müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe a*****nehmer und a*****geber,
> 
> das we war fantastisch. wettermässig und auch sonst... am samstag waren wir irgendwo in hessen unterwegs und fröhnten bei bestem wetter unserem lieblingssport. abends gab es entweder lecker fastfood und kirmesunterhaltung oder kurzweiliges kinovergnügen (ratatouille)....
> 
> ...




Wir haben noch überlegt ob wir den Minidouble springen sollen, hatten es dann aber gelassen    

Nur ein Bild?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

Noch die wesentlichen Daten zur Tour in KH: 47km und 1.300hm laut GPS


----------



## Tonino (8. Oktober 2007)

ich könnte mir in den A****** beißen nicht mitgefahren zu sein. Wir haben uns beim verkaufsoffenen Sonntag durch das Gedränge gewühlt.


----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich könnte mir in den A****** beißen nicht mitgefahren zu sein. Wir haben uns beim verkaufsoffenen Sonntag durch das Gedränge gewühlt.



schön, hat sicherlich mehr spaß gemacht als bei bestem wetter in guter gesellschaft schicke trails abzufahren. wenigstens musstet ihr nicht ewig bergauf laufen.


----------



## Tonino (8. Oktober 2007)

also über gesellschaft konnten wir nicht klagen...die gabs reichlich. 
die haben alle gemacht als gäbs morgen nix mehr...und wir haben mitgemacht


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hier ein foto vom biken am samstag:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=424844&cat=500



cool, ein tag am meer


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Oktober 2007)

servus ihr plauscher(innen)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

mahlzeit hkn


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nur ein Bild?



nö, es gibt noch ein paar bilder der anderen biker und da will ich nicht vorgreifen. wir haben aber mehr gefilmt... vielmehr es probiert!



habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool, ein tag am meer



wir waren nicht am meer..... aber um die ecke!


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich finde nebel superklasse, im wald mehr als aufm radweg.


da kann ich mir im Wald auch super Stimmungen vorstellen! Aber auf dem Weg zur A***** muß es für mich nicht plötzlich noch kälter werden, als es eh schon ist...


wahltho schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich heute morgen nicht, aber mir taten trotz leicht gefütterter Handschuhe von der Kälte hinterher die Finger weh' und ich hab' heute zum ersten Mal ein Winterstirnband verwenden müssen


In den kurzen Handschuhe war es zu meiner Fahrzeit zwar frisch, besonders im Nebel, es ging aber noch. Wäre es bei mir zu Hause nicht so sonnig gewesen, hätte ich sicherlich leicht gefütterte Handschuhe gewählt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... hätte ich sicherlich leicht gefütterte Handschuhe gewählt!



Zu meiner Fahrzeit hab' ich mir slebst darin noch Eisflossen geholt


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zu meiner Fahrzeit hab' ich mir slebst darin noch Eisflossen geholt



Eben beim Einkaufen war es draußen richtig schön warm!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eben beim Einkaufen war es draußen richtig schön warm!



Yepp, bin auch gerade zu einem Meeting in einer anderen Lokation zu Fuss gegangen und es ist superschön und -warm draussen


----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

geil, nach einer stunde schon ne antwort seitens bikeaction auf mein problem mit den defekten hebelchen:

"Sehr geehrter Herr Maggo,
die Schrauben reagieren leider sehr empfindlich auf ein überschreiten der vorgegebenen Anzugsmomente.
10 Nm sind vorgegeben und werden nur zu leicht überschritten.
Wenn die Schraube mit dem richtigen Anzugsmoment eingesetzt ist oder die neue etwas "stärkere" Variante verwendet wird gibt es keine Probleme mehr. "


den service finde ich schonmal top!


----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

768.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

767


----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

64!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

Also Deine Sig klingt irgendwie grammatikalisch im hinteren Teil noch etwas strubbelig:



			
				Maggo schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß vom Beantworter der 6,10,12,16,17,20 und 43K-Frage, sowie sowohl zahlreicher *zweit,dritt und viertplatzierungen als auch etlicher durch postlöschung verschobene ungeklärte fälle*.


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geil, nach einer stunde schon ne antwort seitens bikeaction auf mein problem mit den defekten hebelchen:
> 
> "Sehr geehrter Herr Maggo,
> die Schrauben reagieren leider sehr empfindlich auf ein überschreiten der vorgegebenen Anzugsmomente.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 64!



2255!


----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also Deine Sig klingt irgendwie grammatikalisch im hinteren Teil noch etwas strubbelig:



besser?


----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 2255!



quasselstrippe!


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> quasselstrippe!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

... willst Du damit sagen, dass Du die offenen Fragen bei der durch dubiose Postlöschungen geklärten K-Fragen beantworten kannst

Müsste es nicht eher so lauten:

"Gruß vom Beantworter der 6,10,12,16,17,20 und 43K-Frage, dem Zweit-,Dritt- und Viertplatzierten bei zahlreichen K-Fragen sowie dem wahrem Sieger bei einer Reihe von K-Fragen, die letztendlich unter dem Einfluss dubioser Postlöschungen geklärt wurden."


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

Ei Gude RH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

@waHltHo: nicht die offenen fragen sondern einige offene fragen. und danke für die formulierung, ich wrrde es wohl so übernehmen. hier zumindest kann man sich keinen meter konzentrieren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!



Maggo schrieb:


> gude moije,
> 
> kerle bin ich platt. ich will net a****.



ich wollte auch den ganzen Tag nicht 



Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> uuuuaaaaaah, war nach KH bisher nie so platt gewesen...



das kenn ich



Arachne schrieb:


>



wohl schon wieder besser drauf


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> wohl schon wieder besser drauf



wehren geht noch!

...hab` ich vorhin auch bei meinem Chef gemerkt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2007)

Fotos irgendwann demnächst im Album, bin grad am hochladen.

Ich freu mich, meine Fox is schon wieder am knacksen


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Oktober 2007)

gudee
alle fit?


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gudee
> alle fit?


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich freu mich, meine Fox is schon wieder am knacksen




das versteh wer will!  
er bringt sie 2 mal zum knacksen jetzt ich.... ist das heute denn keine qualität mehr?`?? 
das kannst doch nich sein
 dann noch meine Reba...


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



also mir gehts gut solange ich net strampeln muss   

obwohl, es geht eigentlich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also mir gehts gut solange ich net strampeln muss
> 
> obwohl, es geht eigentlich



du kannst ja auch schlafen soviel du willst


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also mir gehts gut solange ich net strampeln muss
> 
> obwohl, es geht eigentlich



sind bei mir nicht nur die Beine; ist auch so `ne allgemeine Müdigkeit...  Heute geht`s früh ins Bett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute geht`s früh ins Bett!


du des kenn ich un de seb sicherlich auch....
klappt eig fast nie...


----------



## Tonino (8. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> du des kenn ich un de seb sicherlich auch....
> klappt eig fast nie...



Also in deinem Alter hab ich noch keinen Schlaf gebraucht!!


----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

ich freu mich aufs happa happa später und danach gibts ne runde hardcore chillout bei wein und sanfter musik.


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Also in deinem Alter hab ich noch keinen Schlaf gebraucht!!



 


so ich bin mal beim crazy...
tschöö


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so ich bin mal beim crazy...
> tschöö



ihr wart doch eben schon geimsam hier! Wieso wollt ihr jetzt ins Séparée?  Wenn ich da was merk´...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2007)

bei mir gehts ins Bett sobald de iggi wieder fott is  mein Rollladen macht auch tagsüber dunkel


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2007)

achso @ Maggo: ich hatte dein Blinken gestern schon richtig verstanden, wollte aber aus zwei Gründen nicht mehr über die Autobahn sondern lieber über die "Käffer" fahren 
Bei der ersten Abfahrt wo ich ganz fleißig links war bin ich dir dankbar das du noch hinter uns bist und dann geblinkt hast, da wär ich gnadenlos dran vorbeigerauscht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2007)

@ Maggo: wo sind deine Bilder?


----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

ich kann hier nix hochladen, ich hab da generell probleme in letzter zeit. ich probiers heut abend mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2007)

Das hier gibts in groß, der Rest ist im Album
für die die es nicht erkennen, Maggo fährt da grad im Nosewheelie durch ne Spitzkehre  *nurganzleichtfalschbeschrieben*


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Das hier muss in groß rein, der Rest ist im Album
> <bild>



Dabei wollte ich Dich eben fragen, wer das ist...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dabei wollte ich Dich eben fragen, ob Du es nicht lieber löschen willst...



das überlasse ich dir, ich kann es austauschen gegen was anderes wenn du willst


----------



## Silent (8. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dabei wollte ich Dich eben fragen, ob Du es nicht lieber löschen willst...


Zu spät


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Zu spät


----------



## Silent (8. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


Was bewegt dich jetzt zu diesem Smilie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Was bewegt dich jetzt zu diesem Smilie?



Ich hatte Deinen Kommentar "Zu spät" als Scherz aufgefaßt. Ich empfinde es halt für eine der beiden Personen als nicht "besonders vorteilhaft getroffen"...


----------



## Silent (8. Oktober 2007)

Von mir gibt es auch einige Bilder von Duisburg dieses Jahr wo ich nicht vorteilhaft getroffen bin.
Dennoch habe ich sie online gestellt. Man kann ja dazu stehen denke ich.


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Von mir gibt es auch einige Bilder von Duisburg dieses Jahr wo ich nicht vorteilhaft getroffen bin.
> Dennoch habe ich sie online gestellt. Man kann ja dazu stehen denke ich.



ja, ja, vielleicht bin ich eine "Nuance" zu eitel...  Da stehe ich dann aber auch zu.


----------



## Silent (8. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, ja, vielleicht bin ich eine "Nuance" zu eitel...


Siehst Du, daher habe ich auch lange überlegt ob ich diverse Bilder online stelle

BTW: wenn ich scherze, benutze ich Smilies


----------



## Tonino (8. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, ja, vielleicht bin ich eine "Nuance" zu eitel...  Da stehe ich dann aber auch zu.



Dazu passt ja dann das Bild von Dir und ratte in der Galerie von Crazy!


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Dazu passt ja dann das Bild von Dir und ratte in der Galerie von Crazy!



danke, danke.


----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

@gerd: was issn an dem bild schlecht getroffen? ich finde es gibt wesentlich schlimmere von mir


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: was issn an dem bild schlecht getroffen? ich finde es gibt wesentlich schlimmere von mir



Ich finde Du siehst so gut aus, dass ich es gerne deutlicher gehabt hätte!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Oktober 2007)

gute Nacht ihrs 
hab da noch nachholbedarf


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gute Nacht ihrs
> hab da noch nachholbedarf



Gute Nacht, viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

N'abend hab' noch mit 'nem Kollegen 'ne schöne trailige Runde durch den Taunus gedreht. Zum Franzoseneck, trailig zum und um den Alden rum, zum Fuxi dann rüber zum Rote-Kreuz-Trail, NFH-Trail und zum Abschluss den Bahn-Trail, rundrum einfach..

G E N I A L


----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

kann mir nochmal wer erklären wie ich in meiner galerie ein album anlege?!


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2007)

in der galerie geht das glaub ich nicht


----------



## Maggo (8. Oktober 2007)

doch, ich habs ja schonmal gemacht. ich meine meine persönliche galerie.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> doch, ich habs ja schonmal gemacht. ich meine meine persönliche galerie.



allgemein wird ein Album im Album Admin angelegt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> doch, ich habs ja schonmal gemacht. ich meine meine persönliche galerie.


Entweder "Meine Gallerie" -> unten auf "Album erstellen" oder "Album Admin" -> "Album erstellen". Eigentlich nicht schwer und in den Optionen kannst du einstellen, ob es öffentlich oder privat ist, Sortierreihenfolge, etc.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Oktober 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 @All



Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

tja,moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Genau Moin !


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Tonino (9. Oktober 2007)

Servus!


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Na da reihe ich mich mal ein

Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Und schon wieder Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

Morgen zusammen

ist ja hochinterlektuell hier



*@oldrizzo: Mach mal dein Postfach leer!*


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Oktober 2007)

habsch schon!


----------



## Alberto68 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!



Moin Zusammen 

@Gerdo   der nebel ist wieder ab Mainzerstr. extrem dick stand 8:00 uhr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen
> 
> ist ja hochinterlektuell hier]



Normales Plauscherniveau, oder?


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

ich hab schlecht geschlafen. heut nacht hab ich wegen der grölenden ********************************************(das darf ich jetzt echt nicht schreiben, da könnt ihr mich alle nicht mehr leiden) zum ersten malö bei den cops wegen ruhestörung angerufen. ich komm mir vor wie so ein mitdernagelscheredenrasenschneider.


----------



## Tonino (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen
> 
> ist ja hochinterlektuell hier



Ist ja auch ein Mountainbike-Forum und kein Literatur-Forum!


----------



## Tonino (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab schlecht geschlafen. heut nacht hab ich wegen der grölenden ********************************************(das darf ich jetzt echt nicht schreiben, da könnt ihr mich alle nicht mehr leiden) zum ersten malö bei den cops wegen ruhestörung angerufen. ich komm mir vor wie so ein mitdernagelscheredenrasenschneider.



aha...du bist also so einer der mit dem Telefon und Fernglas in der Hand hinter dem Vorhang steht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab' übrigens heute morgen festgestellt, dass sie mir zum ersten Mal in meinem Mezze-Leben den Stern von der Haube geklaut haben 

Muss am Sonntag in KH oder am abend vorher am Kelkheimer Kino passiert sein. Da war ein Rockkonzert im Jazz-Keller und es lungerten so viel Halbstarke rum.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Normales Plauscherniveau, oder?



 



Tonino schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ein Mountainbike-Forum und kein Literatur-Forum!



so so...


----------



## Tonino (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' übrigens heute morgen festgestellt, dass sie mir zum ersten Mal in meinem Mezze-Leben den Stern von der Haube geklaut haben
> 
> Muss am Sonntag in KH oder am abend vorher am Kelkheimer Kino passiert sein. Da war ein Rockkonzert im Jazz-Keller und es lungerten so viel Halbstarke rum.



hast du deinen Sohn vom Konzert abgeholt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> hast du deinen Sohn vom Konzert abgeholt......



Ne, nix Rock-Konzert: Ich war mit Gattin im Kino, das sich direkt über dem Jazz-Keller befindet, und er war auf 'nem Raid...

... mit seiner Gilde bei World of Warcraft


----------



## Tonino (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, nix Rock-Konzert: Ich war mit Gattin im Kino, das sich direkt über dem Jazz-Keller befindet, und er war auf 'nem Raid...
> 
> ... mit seiner Gilde bei World of Warcraft



Warst du schon in dem Jazzkeller? Kann man das empfehlen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Warst du schon in dem Jazzkeller? Kann man das empfehlen?



Ei logo, der Kelkheimer Jazz-Club ist Kult


----------



## Tonino (9. Oktober 2007)

Na, dann werd ich mir den demnächst mal reinschauen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

morgen ihr!! 
*gähn*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen ihr!!
> *gähn*



Ei gugge da, die Schülerfraktion krabbelt auch schon aus den Löchern


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei gugge da, die Schülerfraktion krabbelt auch schon aus den Löchern



schön wärs  
heut morgen um 7  hat sich unsere neuer mitbewohner bemerkbar gemacht   
haben seit gestern en kleinen Kater (en schwarzen Kater  )

is der süüüüüüüß grad mal 7 Wochen alt


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen
> 
> @Gerdo   der nebel ist wieder ab Mainzerstr. extrem dick stand 8:00 uhr



ja, war heute teilweise wieder extrem suppig. Scheint sich aber etwas früher aufzulösen als gestern.  Mußt Du schon wieder a*******?


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

moin GERD!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin GERD!!!



Gude iggi!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, war heute teilweise wieder extrem suppig.



Ich hab' heute das Auto genommen


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' heute das Auto genommen



War ganz schön zu fahren. Der Wind kam gestern schon aus N-NO.  Abends ist er auch nicht so stark, dass er mich super stören würde.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War ganz schön zu fahren. Der Wind kam gestern schon aus N-NO.  Abends ist er auch nicht so stark, dass er mich super stören würde.



'Ne wettermässig stört mich das auch alles überhaupt nicht, da geht der Spass doch bald erst los 

Ich hatte heute morgen aber einfach keinen BaB und es war mal wieder ein Ruhetag fällig


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hatte heute morgen aber einfach keinen BaB und es war mal wieder ein Ruhetag fällig



ist mir auch schon so gegangen... 

Habe letzte Nacht zwar nicht soo lange, aber recht gut geschlafen. Entscheidend für die Motivation!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ist mir auch schon so gegangen...



Geht mir momentan eigentlich regelmässig genau einmal die Woche so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Grüezi an den grossen Kanton


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit an das Alpenbundesland


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Grüezi an den grossen Kanton



Gude Süde!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gude Süde!


 
Hier ist auch alles im Nebel   

Aber bin heute um 7 durch den Wald zur Freizeitverweigerungsanstalt gefahren war schon lustig wie schmal der schmale Weg an der Sihl entlang im Schein einer Radlampe wird   

Iss der Luca eigentlich da oder schon wieder in den Ferien


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit an das Alpenbundesland



Korrektur:

Mahlzeit an das *Eine der beiden * Alpenbundesländer


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Korrektur:
> 
> Mahlzeit an das *Eine der beiden *der beiden Alpenbundesländer


 
Aufjedenfall das schönere *Alpenland   *


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Iss der Luca eigentlich da oder schon wieder in den Ferien



Lugga wurde hier heute schon gelesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aufjedenfall das schönere *Alpenland   *




Hmm, wie sagt ein Kollege aus Österreich immer so schön über seine westlichen Nachbarn:

"Die Schweizer: Ein aufsässiges Bergvolk, das österreicherische Landvögte erschiesst"


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hmm, wie sagt ein Kollege aus Österreich immer so schön über seine westlichen Nachbarn:
> 
> "Die Schweizer: Ein aufsässiges Bergvolk, das österreicherische Landvögte erschiesst"


 
Und einmal im Jahr werden noch Feuer auf den Bergen angezündet um an die brennenden Burgen der Habsburger zu erinnern   



Aber eigentlich die  die Bergbewohner  zumindest manchmal


----------



## Alberto68 (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei logo, der Kelkheimer Jazz-Club ist Kult



da iss am WE Oktoberfest   

 wollte ich nur mal so sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> da iss am WE Oktoberfest
> 
> wollte ich nur mal so sagen



ist das ein besuchenswertes Event?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Also heute abend fällt die Hofheimer-Runde bei mir aus. Ich glaube die Beteiligung wäre heute insgesamt eher Mau.

Wollen wir anstattdessen vielleicht mal Donnerstag abend für eine Tour ins Auge fassen?


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also heute abend fällt die Hofheimer-Runde bei mir aus. Ich glaube die Beteiligung wäre heute insgesamt eher Mau.
> 
> Wollen wir anstattdessen vielleicht mal Donnerstag abend für eine Tour ins Auge fassen?



da simmer dabei....daat is priiima.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

670


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da simmer dabei....daat is priiima.



Dann mach ich bei Gelegenheit 'mal 'nen LMB-Eintrag


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also heute abend fällt die Hofheimer-Runde bei mir aus. Ich glaube die Beteiligung wäre heute insgesamt eher Mau.
> 
> Wollen wir anstattdessen vielleicht mal Donnerstag abend für eine Tour ins Auge fassen?





Maggo schrieb:


> da simmer dabei....daat is priiima.



Werde wohl auch dabei sein.


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

aber erst bei gelegenheit. nicht dass du sonst noch was verpasst.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aber erst bei gelegenheit. nicht dass du sonst noch was verpasst.



boah eh, ned schon widder! wasde noch, wie er dreima gefraachd had, was förn...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> boah eh, ned schon widder! wasde noch, wie er dreima gefraachd had, was förn...



Maul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aber erst bei gelegenheit. nicht dass du sonst noch was verpasst.



Hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5273

Ihr L*tsch*r


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5273
> 
> Ihr L*tsch*r



Wer hat hier Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Telly?


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

das mit dem donnerstag kommt mir suoergelgen. meine süße bekommt besuch von ner freundin die ihr kürzlich zur welt gebrachtes kind mitbringt.


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das mit dem donnerstag kommt mir suoergelgen. meine süße bekommt besuch von ner freundin die ihr kürzlich zur welt gebrachtes kind mitbringt.



 Nicht, dass Du bald ranmusst. Das geht ganz schnell.


----------



## Alberto68 (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also heute abend fällt die Hofheimer-Runde bei mir aus. Ich glaube die Beteiligung wäre heute insgesamt eher Mau.
> 
> Wollen wir anstattdessen vielleicht mal Donnerstag abend für eine Tour ins Auge fassen?



gut dann ist es heute nicht so voll im wald 

will heute vielleicht meinen neuen "eichhörnchengriller" mal ausprobieren


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nicht, dass Du bald ranmusst. Das geht ganz schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Sag nicht, dass ich dich nicht gewarnt hätte.  Frauen sind so.


----------



## Tonino (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Schwanger werden ist bei Frauen wie ein Virus...einer Epidemie gleich!!


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



noch guckst du so und ich in einpaar monaten so ->    = papa maggo


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> noch guckst du so und ich in einpaar monaten so ->    = papa maggo



du hast nen kleinen mann im ohr!!! vielleicht solltest du in dern acht nicht mehr von der hausapotheke naschen!


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Oktober 2007)

och wehr dich nicht, hat eh keinen sinn...wenn frau will, hat mann eh nix mehr zu melden


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du hast nen kleinen mann im ohr!!! vielleicht solltest du in dern acht nicht mehr von der hausapotheke naschen!



Hoffentlich hast Du recht.


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och wehr dich nicht, hat eh keinen sinn...wenn frau will, hat mann eh nix mehr zu melden



Na das wäre bitter.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och wehr dich nicht, hat eh keinen sinn...wenn frau will, hat mann eh nix mehr zu melden



sprichst Du aus Erfahrung?


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sprichst Du aus Erfahrung?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sag nicht, dass ich dich nicht gewarnt hätte.  Frauen sind so.



Na Du solltest es ja wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na Du solltest es ja wissen



*Ich* bin natürlich ganz anders.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och wehr dich nicht, hat eh keinen sinn...wenn frau will, hat mann eh nix mehr zu melden



Tja, früher war es noch leichter, da blieben die Frauen brav am Herd und der Mann war der Herr im Haus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Ich* bin natürlich ganz anders.



Klaro, Caro 

Würde ich gerne mal antesten


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, früher war es noch leichter, da blieben die Frauen brav am Herd und der Mann war der Herr im Haus



   wohl zu viele 50/60er-Jahre-Filme gesehen?!


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro, Caro
> 
> Würde ich gerne mal antesten



Ach, lass mal gut sein. *Oder glaubst Du mir etwa nicht?*


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, früher war es noch leichter, da blieben die Frauen brav am Herd und der Mann war der Herr im Haus



hmm, was ja nicht heißt das früher alles besser war 

@gerd - nee, spreche da ZUM GLÜCK nicht aus erfahrung.


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wohl zu viele 50/60er-Jahre-Filme gesehen?!



Da wünschst Du Dich doch auch hin, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Oder glaubst Du mir etwa nicht?



Nö


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da wünschst Du Dich doch auch hin, oder?



nein, ich nehme gerne ab und an die Peitsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nein, ich nehme gerne ab und an die Peitsche!



Gelegentlich ein wenig leichte Erziehung ist gar nicht schlecht


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och wehr dich nicht, hat eh keinen sinn...wenn frau will, hat mann eh nix mehr zu melden


 
Dachte immer Männer hätte in der Ehe immer das letzte Wort ...... "Ja Schatz" 

*duckundwech*


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dachte immer Männer hätte in der Ehe immer das letzte Wort ...... "Ja Schatz"
> 
> *duckundwech*



männer denken sovieles


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wohl zu viele 50/60er-Jahre-Filme gesehen?!



Meine Grossmutter war Anfang der 70er mal Hausfrau des Jahres in Bochum.

Kann mich noch an das grosse Finale des Wettkampfes in der Ruhrlandhalle in Bochum, dem meine Mutter und ich als Gäste beiwohnten, erinnern.

Da waren dann so Aufgabenstellungen wie:

"Ihr Mann kommt abends von der Arbeit nach Hause und bringt überraschend zwei Kollegen zum Skatspielen mit. Was zaubern sie für die Skatrunde?"

zu lösen.

Ja, Ja die gute alte Zeit!


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> männer denken sovieles



wenigstens die Gedanken sind frei!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> männer denken sovieles



Moment - Seit wann denken Männer?

Der Fortpflanzungstrieb funktioniert doch auch ohne Denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meine Grossmutter war Anfang der 70er mal Hausfrau des Jahres in Bochum.
> 
> Kann mich noch an das grosse Finale des Wettkampfes in der Ruhrlandhalle in Bochum, dem meine Mutter und ich als Gäste beiwohnten erinnern.
> 
> ...



meinst Du nicht im Ernst, oder?


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moment - Seit wann denken Männer?
> 
> Der Fortpflanzungstrieb funktioniert doch auch ohne Denken



sg


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenigstens die Gedanken sind frei!







wahltho schrieb:


> Moment - Seit wann denken Männer?
> 
> Der Fortpflanzungstrieb funktioniert doch auch ohne Denken



cool...weiter wahltho...erzähl mehr davon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> meinst Du nicht im Ernst, oder?



 Doch, doch das ist Realität und keine Fiktion geweseen 

Meine Grossmutter hat damals gewonnen. Der Preis war eine Reise nach Westberlin mit einem Hubschrauberrundflug über der Stadt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool...weiter wahltho...erzähl mehr davon



Moment mal, muss erst kurz nachdenken


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

IWC macht gerade eine Werbekampagne für ihre diverse Schmuckstücke für Handgelenk .... 

<< Fast so schön wie eine Frau. Liegt aber auch nach Jahren noch gut in der Hand >>

*DerAuthordesBeitragesgibtnurdieAussageDritterwieder*

Habe zur Zeit einen Hangegelenksschmuck


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moment mal, muss erst kurz nachdenken



 kein ding, ich hab zeit


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> IWC macht gerade eine Werbekampagne für ihre diverse Schmuckstücke für Handgelenk ....
> 
> << Fast so schön wie eine Frau. Liegt aber auch nach Jahren noch gut in der Hand >>
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kein ding, ich hab zeit



Und wenn er nicht gestorben ist...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> kein ding, ich hab zeit



solange er mittags keine Kollegin trifft, braucht er das ja auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und wenn er nicht gestorben ist...



...dann grübelt wahltho noch heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...dann grübelt wahltho noch heute



... so ähnlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

620

Ich krieg' den Fux noch


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nö



Jetzt enttäuschst Du mich aber.   Mir kann man(n) doch wirklich alles glauben.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt enttäuschst Du mich aber.   Mir kann man(n) doch wirklich alles glauben.


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nein, ich nehme gerne ab und an die Peitsche!



Genauso habe ich Dich eingeschätzt.


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gelegentlich ein wenig leichte Erziehung ist gar nicht schlecht



Macht Ihr Euch gerade unbeliebt. *werfdenkopfnachhintenund dampfbeleidigtab*


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dachte immer Männer hätte in der Ehe immer das letzte Wort ...... "Ja Schatz"
> 
> *duckundwech*


Ist besser sich nach einem solchen Ausspruch zu verpi$$en. 




habkeinnick schrieb:


> männer denken sovieles



Und tun so wenig. 

Schade, ist gerade so lustig aber der Herd ruft.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Schade, ist gerade so lustig aber der Herd ruft.



Genau, koch uns mal was feines, während wir hier schwer schaffen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schade, ist gerade so lustig aber der Herd ruft.


 
Was gibt es denn


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

*doppel GÄHN *

ferien sind schon was tolles... morgens aufstehn un dann den ganzen Tag gammeln...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *doppel GÄHN *
> 
> ferien sind schon was tolles... morgens aufstehn un dann den ganzen Tag gammeln...



    

habe gestern "300" geschaut. Fand es eher bescheiden.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> habe gestern "300" geschaut. Fand es eher bescheiden.



wat?? "300" ?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wat?? "300" ?


 
300 heldenhafte Deppen lassen sich abmurksen


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> IWC macht gerade eine Werbekampagne für ihre diverse Schmuckstücke für Handgelenk ....
> 
> << Fast so schön wie eine Frau. Liegt aber auch nach Jahren noch gut in der Hand >>
> 
> ...



kenn ich mit "so schön wie eine frau, tickt aber richtig!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kenn ich mit "so schön wie eine frau, tickt aber richtig!"


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> haben seit gestern en kleinen Kater (en schwarzen Kater  )
> 
> is der süüüüüüüß grad mal 7 Wochen alt


Glückwunsch zur ausgezeichneten Wahl des Haustiers!  
Sei aber in dem Alter sehr vorsichtig und aufmerksam auf Veränderungen. Normalerweise sollen Kätzchen nicht vor der 10 Woche von ihrer Mutter getrennt werden. Das Imunsystem ist da eigentlich noch auf Muttermilch-Betrieb eingestellt und braucht deren Antikörper usw.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wat?? "300" ?



300 Spartiaten gegen zig-tausend Afrikaner...

Gefallen haben mir die Königin und das Orakel!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 300 Spartiaten gegen zig-tausend Afrikaner...
> 
> Gefallen haben mir die Königin und das Orakel!


 
Standen die auf die Peitsche


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Standen die auf die Peitsche



Konnte ich noch nicht ausprobieren, im Film sahen sie einfach nur sexy aus!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur ausgezeichneten Wahl des Haustiers!
> Sei aber in dem Alter sehr vorsichtig und aufmerksam auf Veränderungen. Normalerweise sollen Kätzchen nicht vor der 10 Woche von ihrer Mutter getrennt werden. Das Imunsystem ist da eigentlich noch auf Muttermilch-Betrieb eingestellt und braucht deren Antikörper usw.



kannst dich drauf verlassen
des is unserer rohes Ei 
er bekommt noch so ne ersatzmilch (auch für so kleine rabauken)..
vergleichbar ?

also es steht zumindrst drauf das es ne milch für mutterlosen kätzchen is ..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schade, ist gerade so lustig aber der Herd ruft.




Genau, Aufgabenstellung lautet:

"Stell Dir vor sex, äh ich meine natürlich sechs hungrige Plauscher kündigen sich überraschend zum Après-Biken an und Du musst Ihnen schnell eine leckere Mahlzeit servieren"


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> vergleichbar ?



nicht wirklich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gefallen haben mir die Königin und das Orakel!




Das Orakel war wirklich ein ganz leckeres Schnittchen (um beim Thema Essen/Kochen zu bleiben)


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 300 Spartiaten gegen zig-tausend Afrikaner...
> 
> Gefallen haben mir die Königin und das Orakel!



also riesengemetzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn



Es gab  Hühnerfrikasee. Eines der wenigen Essen das uns hier allen schmeckt.




Jaja ich weiß, ich sollte besser kochen können.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Orakel war wirklich ein ganz leckeres Schnittchen (um beim Thema Essen/Kochen zu bleiben)


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kenn ich mit "so schön wie eine frau, tickt aber richtig!"



*Maggo*
von Dir hätte ich das nicht gedacht.


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Oktober 2007)

bei mir gabs fettucine in einer sosse aus cocktailtomaten, sahne, huhn, karotten und gewürzen. das ganze schmeckte köstlich!


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also riesengemetzel



Genau, computeranimiertes Blutgespritze.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> bei mir gabs fettucine in einer sosse aus cocktailtomaten, sahne, huhn, karotten und gewürzen. das ganze schmeckte köstlich!



fettucine?


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, Aufgabenstellung lautet:
> 
> "Stell Dir vor sex, äh ich meine natürlich sechs hungrige Plauscher kündigen sich überraschend zum Après-Biken an und Du musst Ihnen schnell eine leckere Mahlzeit servieren"



   Da ist meine Küche zu klein für.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> fettucine?



Basta Pasta


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da ist meine Küche zu klein für.



Hat Du wenigstens 'nen Küchentisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nicht wirklich.



mhmhm....
also die leute(die hab schon ewig katzen) wo wir die geholt ham meinten des wäre ok... die hätten so schon katzenfutter etc. gefuttert...


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Oktober 2007)

und das mir, wo ich doch italienische vorfahren habe:

fettuccine mit doppel-c natürlich


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 300 Spartiaten gegen zig-tausend Afrikaner...


Perser bitte und Perser sind immer noch Asiaten. Heutiges Gebiet von Iran und Irak.
Das beruht übrigens auf einer wahren Gegebenheit, der Schlacht bei den Thermopylen. Allerdings ist der Film typisch amerikanisch sehr frei in Richtung Heldentum gestaltet.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hat Du wenigstens 'nen Küchentisch?



ob der das aushält?!?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> bei mir gabs fettucine in einer sosse aus cocktailtomaten, sahne, huhn, karotten und gewürzen. das ganze schmeckte köstlich!


 
Hört sich besser an als das Hühnermassaker


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Perser bitte und Perser sind immer noch Asiaten. Heutiges Gebiet von Iran und Irak.
> Das beruht übrigens auf einer wahren Gegebenheit, der Schlacht bei den Thermopylen. Allerdings ist der Film typisch amerikanisch sehr frei in Richtung Heldentum gestaltet.


sag ich doch 300 Deppen lassen sich abmurksen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> bei mir gabs fettuccine in einer sosse aus cocktailtomaten, sahne, huhn, karotten und gewürzen. das ganze schmeckte köstlich!



Glaube ich.  
Ja mal wieder ein schönes Essen zu zweit, guten Wein, Kerzen und dann.......*schmelzdahin*


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, computeranimiertes Blutgespritze.



Da fällt mir ein ich, könnte mal wieder Blut- und Leberwürstchen mit Sauerkraut und Püree machen.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Perser bitte und Perser sind immer noch Asiaten. Heutiges Gebiet von Iran und Irak.
> Das beruht übrigens auf einer wahren Gegebenheit, der Schlacht bei den Thermopylen. Allerdings ist der Film typisch amerikanisch sehr frei in Richtung Heldentum gestaltet.



ok, Perser, danke!  Haben die nicht aber trotzdem öfter auch von Afrika gesprochen?  Sie hatten zumindest mal Elefanten und auch ein Nashorn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das beruht übrigens auf einer wahren Gegebenheit, der Schlacht bei den Thermopylen. Allerdings ist der Film typisch amerikanisch sehr frei in Richtung Heldentum gestaltet.



Yepp, haben wir aber glaube ich vor ein paar Wochen schonmal beplauscht, als der hkn und ich den Film etwa zur gleichen Zeit geschaut haben 

Trotzdem mag ich diese Art von Filmen


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Glaube ich.
> Ja mal wieder ein schönes Essen zu zweit, guten Wein, Kerzen und dann.......*schmelzdahin*



Was gibt es nach den Kerzen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, Perser, danke!  Haben die nicht aber trotzdem öfter auch von Afrika gesprochen?  Sie hatten zumindest mal Elefanten und auch ein Nashorn.



In dem Film hatte der Perserkönig Xerxes ja ein Riesenheer mit Kriegern aus allen möglichen Ländern seines Reiches. Da waren auch Afrikaner dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Glaube ich.
> Ja mal wieder ein schönes Essen zu zweit, guten Wein, Kerzen und dann.......*schmelzdahin*





caroka schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein ich, könnte mal wieder Blut- und Leberwürstchen mit Sauerkraut und Püree machen.



Naja so schwere Kost, da geht hinterher aber nicht mehr viel...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein ich, könnte mal wieder Blut- und Leberwürstchen mit Sauerkraut und Püree machen.



Ich glaube in nächster Zeit passe ich mal auf, dass ich niemandem über den Weg laufe, der Blutwürstchen machen möchte!


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ob der das aushält?!?



Ich habe ihn gerade nochmal mit sechs  Dübeln zusätzlich befestigt. Irgendwie fing der immer zu wackeln an.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja so schwere Kost, da geht hinterher aber nicht mehr viel...



Da gibt es hinterher niemanden mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was gibt es nach den Kerzen?



Oh Mann Du Naivling 

... dann ist natürlich p*ppen angesacht


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein ich, könnte mal wieder Blut- und Leberwürstchen mit Sauerkraut und Püree machen.


 
gebraten die Würstchen    schmelz dahin und lieg dir zu Füssen


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn gerade nochmal mit sechs  Dübeln zusätzlich befestigt. Irgendwie fing der immer zu wackeln an.



Whow, von solchen Dübeln habe ich noch nie gehört...  Hast Du aus dem Rest Blutwürste gemacht?


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja so schwere Kost, da geht hinterher aber nicht mehr viel...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh Mann Du Naivling
> 
> ... dann ist natürlich p*ppen angesacht



und was gibt es nach dem Popcorn?


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp, haben wir aber glaube ich vor ein paar Wochen schonmal beplauscht, als der hkn und ich den Film etwa zur gleichen Zeit geschaut haben
> 
> Trotzdem mag ich diese Art von Filmen



da konnte ich aber noch nicht mitquatschen.


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was gibt es nach den Kerzen?



.........Nachtisch.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Perser bitte und Perser sind immer noch Asiaten. Heutiges Gebiet von Iran und Irak.
> Das beruht übrigens auf einer wahren Gegebenheit, der Schlacht bei den Thermopylen. Allerdings ist der Film typisch amerikanisch sehr frei in Richtung Heldentum gestaltet.



das erklärt einiges
des war doch diese eine legende wo die 300 griechen gegen die 1000perser gekämpft haben....
un dann haben die griechen en eilboten da richtung ner großen griechishen stadt geschikt der verkünden sollte das die perser besiegt wurden...
der Bote war so außer sich das da son Megasprint hingelegt hat
nach dem dann die Nachricht in der Stadt rauß war soll er tot umgefallen sein (vor erschöpfung)
-->soweit die legende...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .........Nachtisch.



Was Süßes?!  Mehr zum Lutschen, oder zum Beißen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was Süßes?!  Mehr zum Lutschen, oder zum Beißen?





caroka schrieb:


> .........Nachtisch.



... mit Schlagsahne zum Ablecken


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh Mann Du Naivling
> 
> ... dann ist natürlich p*ppen angesacht



Wie direkt!


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... mit Schlagsahne zum Ablecken



oh, so deftig?!


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gebraten die Würstchen    schmelz dahin und lieg dir zu Füssen



Ich seh schon, da geht dann wirklich nichts mehr.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und was gibt es nach dem Popcorn?



`ne Zigarette?


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was Süßes?!  Mehr zum Lutschen, oder zum Beißen?



Du willst Dich festlegen..... 
Der Nachtisch wird mit viel Phantasie serviert, sozusagen als Verführung der Sinne.  

Lecker eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du willst Dich festlegen.....
> Der Nachtisch wird mit viel Phantasie serviert, sozusagen als Verführung der Sinne.
> 
> Lecker eben.



ok, überredet! Wann?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Komme auch ....... bevor der Tisch belegt ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du willst Dich festlegen.....
> Der Nachtisch wird mit viel Phantasie serviert, sozusagen als Verführung der Sinne.
> 
> Lecker eben.




Na dann warten wir mal ab, welcher Plauscher zuerst zweimal klingelt


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Komme auch ....... bevor der Tisch belegt ist



was, schon bevor Du auf dem Tisch...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann warten wir mal ab, welcher Plauscher zuerst zweimal klingelt



Sind wir Plauscher, oder Praktiker?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie direkt!



Sorry, normalerweise nicht meine Art, aber Gerdi scheint es anders nicht zu verstehen, ist wohl 'nen bisschen schüchtern und begriffstutzig der Gute


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, normalerweise nicht meine Art, aber Gerdi scheint es anders nicht zu verstehen, ist wohl 'nen bisschen schüchtern und begriffstutzig der Gute



Genau!  

Popcorn ist für mich trotzdem `en Snack und kein Nachtisch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann warten wir mal ab, welcher Plauscher zuerst zweimal klingelt



_Rrriiinnnggg, rrriiinnnggg..._...



...



Erster!


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Rrriiinnnggg, rrriiinnnggg..._...
> ...
> Erster!



Lies mal weiter oben, Du bist bestenfalls der Dritte!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lies mal weiter oben, Du bist bestenfalls der Dritte!



Quatsch, ihr redet nur drüber, während ich schon zweimal bei Caro geklingelt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Quatsch, ihr redet nur drüber, während ich schon zweimal bei Caro geklingelt habe


klingelklingelklingel


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Mal kurz zum thema IWC

http://www.bernhard-luginbuehl.ch/2007/02/iwc-werbung/


PS: Habe es von einer Kollegin bekommen


----------



## Miss H (9. Oktober 2007)

ich verpasse hier wohl was?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ich verpasse hier wohl was?



Hast Du denn auch einen Küchentisch?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ich verpasse hier wohl was?


 
Tja, werr zu spät kommt, der ...... 

Aber es ist nie zu spät


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> klingelklingelklingel



Mein Gott Du Depp, falsche Losung

Du darfst nur Zweimal Klingeln und jetzt musst Du erstmal warten


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ich verpasse hier wohl was?



Kommst Du auch be... äh, zum Nachtisch?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott Du Depp, falsche Losung
> 
> Du darfst nur Zweimal Klingeln und jetzt musst Du erstmal warten


 
Ach Mann, komme doch aus der Schweiz ...... 

Bringe auch die Schokki mit zum Dessert verfeinern


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal kurz zum thema IWC
> 
> http://www.bernhard-luginbuehl.ch/2007/02/iwc-werbung/
> 
> ...



sind ein paar nette Sachen dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommst Du auch be... äh, zum Nachtisch?


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott Du Depp, falsche Losung
> 
> Du darfst nur Zweimal Klingeln und jetzt musst Du erstmal warten





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach Mann, komme doch aus der Schweiz ......
> 
> Bringe auch die Schokki mit zum Dessert verfeinern



...und ich dachte, *da *dauert es etwas länger...


----------



## Miss H (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du denn auch einen Küchentisch?



Ich habe ein ganze küchenschlachtplatte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich habe ein ganze küchenschlachtplatte



 So ein dicker Holzblock auf vier stabilen Beinen?

Klingt wesentlich vertrauenserweckender als Caros wackeliger Küchentisch?


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich habe ein ganze küchenschlachtplatte



 hört sich das schon wieder martialisch an!


----------



## Miss H (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich könnte ein bißchen C***tee kochen
- zum einstimmen sozusagen - nur für Kenner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich könnte ein bißchen C***tee kochen
> - zum einstimmen sozusagen - nur für Kenner



Ok - gebongt, hätte so um 18:30 Uhr Zeit, Adresse?


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich könnte ein bißchen C***tee kochen
> - zum einstimmen sozusagen - nur für Kenner



Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Entspannung da hilfreich ist!?


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok - gebongt, hätte so um 18:30 Uhr Zeit, Adresse?



sooooo lange willst Du noch bei der... oder hast Du noch weitere Termine???


----------



## Miss H (9. Oktober 2007)

Welche Entspannung?


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Welche Entspannung?



Durch den Tee?


----------



## Miss H (9. Oktober 2007)

Da kommst Du erst mal richtig in Fahrt - mann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... oder hast Du noch weitere Termine???



Ne, heute ausnahmsweise nicht


----------



## Miss H (9. Oktober 2007)

oder wie ises mit roter rauscher - so kurz vorm abkippen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Da kommst Du erst mal richtig in Fahrt - mann



 Du machst mich ja richtig sch..., äh ich meine neugierig


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> oder wie ises mit roter rauscher - so kurz vorm abkippen?



erstmal den Tee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok - gebongt, hätte so um 18:30 Uhr Zeit, Adresse?




      Nur für Kenner


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Glaube ich.
> Ja mal wieder ein schönes Essen zu zweit, guten Wein, Kerzen und dann.......*schmelzdahin*



...............biken gehen. du bist herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

soo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  mit essen


----------



## Miss H (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> erstmal den Tee!



ok, wo steht der Samowar, wo ich das Beutelchen reinhängen kann?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Nur für Kenner



Ebend, ich bin ja schliesslich Connaisseur...

... und ich liebe die Frauen


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...............biken gehen. du bist herzlich eingeladen!



Maggo, ich wußte Du verstehst mich.


----------



## Miss H (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du machst mich ja richtig sch..., äh ich meine neugierig




Keine Angst - alles im Bereich für normale Biker


----------



## Miss H (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du machst mich ja richtig sch..., äh ich meine neugierig





Man kann auch hinterher noch    -    biken


----------



## Miss H (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Maggo, ich wußte Du verstehst mich.




Wann?    ich will auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Man kann auch hinterher noch    -    biken



Ich kann immer hinterher noch biken


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, so deftig?!



leberwurst wäre deftig :kotz:


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wann?    ich will auch mit



Donnerstag, 18:00 Uhr, Türmchen.


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, normalerweise nicht meine Art.................


neiiiiiin niemals.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Donnerstag, 18:00 Uhr, Türmchen.



ich komm vllt auch


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ok, wo steht der Samowar, wo ich das Beutelchen reinhängen kann?



ein Samovar fehlt mir noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Da ist man mal kurz weg und wird eiskalt abserviert.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich komm vllt auch



 mach das!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ein Samovar fehlt mir noch!




... willst Du jetzt Dein Beutelchen in einen Samovar hängen?


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da ist man mal kurz weg und wird eiskalt abserviert.



wir konnten nicht mehr warten!


----------



## Miss H (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Donnerstag, 18:00 Uhr, Türmchen.





da brauche ich ja eine Lampe und die habe ich nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da ist man mal kurz weg und wird eiskalt abserviert.



Nein Caro, ich hab' mir doch extra bis 18:00 Uhr Zeit für Dich genommen und mich erst für 18:30 Uhr bei der Nächsten angemeldet


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... willst Du jetzt Dein Beutelchen in einen Samovar hängen?



ich hab` keine "Beutelchen". Ein Samovar ist was größeres!


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wir konnten nicht mehr warten!



   Typisch!!!!


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... willst Du jetzt Dein Beutelchen in einen Samovar hängen?



ich hab mir gestern ein ei gekocht.........




......hat verdammt weh getan.


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein Caro, ich hab' mir doch extra bis 18:00 Uhr Zeit für Dich genommen und mich erst für 18:30 Uhr bei der Nächsten angemeldet



Wie zuvorkommend......ganz Gentleman.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

497


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

@wahltho: mach in Hofheim aus "eine" mal "keine".


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss mich hier mal losreißen, meine Freundin wartet.  
Zieht mich bitte nicht so heftig durch den Kakao.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich muss mich hier mal losreißen, meine Freundin wartet.
> Zieht mich bitte nicht so heftig durch den Kakao.



Die darf auch kommen!


----------



## Miss H (9. Oktober 2007)

Feierabend für mich -   

Also, fahrt mal für mich ne Runde mit, ich könnte ab 20:15 mit den (Mehrzahl) Beutelchen.... irgendwo hinkommen ...


----------



## MichaelFFM (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Donnerstag, 18:00 Uhr, Türmchen.



So ich wäre dann Do. wieder Fit und ab Gundelhardt 18:30 dabei.  

Grüße an alle die ich schon kennengelernt habe und natürlich auch die noch unbekannten Leutz hier.

cu


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mir gestern ein ei gekocht.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 S*M*?!


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> So ich wäre dann Do. wieder Fit und ab Gundelhardt 18:30 dabei.
> 
> Grüße an alle die ich schon kennengelernt habe und natürlich auch die noch unbekannten Leutz hier.
> 
> cu



gude!


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> S*M*?!



spaltermail????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> So ich wäre dann Do. wieder Fit und ab Gundelhardt 18:30 dabei.
> 
> Grüße an alle die ich schon kennengelernt habe und natürlich auch die noch unbekannten Leutz hier.
> 
> cu



Prima!  Hier gibt es übrigens niemanden Unbekannten.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> spaltermail????



Maso....


----------



## Miss H (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein Caro, ich hab' mir doch extra bis 18:00 Uhr Zeit für Dich genommen und mich erst für 18:30 Uhr bei der Nächsten angemeldet





also, so geht das ja nicht


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> also, so geht das ja nicht



Wieso? Normale Plauscher-Gepflogenheiten...


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> also, so geht das ja nicht



Ich find das okay.   Du bist aber auch kleinlich.


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

So und jetzt aber ab........off.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Prima!  Hier gibt es übrigens niemanden Unbekannten.



.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich muss mich hier mal losreißen, meine Freundin wartet.




Stehst Du jetzt etwa mehr auf Frauen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... willst Du jetzt Dein Beutelchen in einen Samovar hängen?


 
Also ich möchte mein Beutelchen nicht in einen Samovar hängen ....





da macht man doch das ganze Zeugs lose rein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> also, so geht das ja nicht



Caro ist weg, also hätt' ich jetzt schon früher Zeit


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> es gab mal einen den keiner mehr gekannt hat. diese zeiten sind leider geschichte



*ernstguck*

bitte kein "früher, als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren, war alles besser!"


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *ernstguck*
> 
> bitte kein "früher, als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren, war alles besser!"



ich hab nix gesagt.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei, abmarsch nach drüben!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Ach Leut' es ist gerade so lustig, fangt nicht mit den alten Kamellen an


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab nix gesagt.



meines Erachtens paßt hier jetzt der:  am besten! Da Du den aber nicht magst, sach ich auch nix...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: mach in Hofheim aus "eine" mal "keine".



Done - Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done - Sorry



Nur wegen Dir bin ich da jetzt schon wieder von so einem Anti-Plausch-Kommissar angeschnautzt worden!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur wegen Dir bin ich da jetzt schon wieder von so einem Anti-Plausch-Kommissar angeschnautzt worden!



Och Gerdi, komm erzähl Papa wahltho mal, wer Dich verhaun hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich doch noch gar nicht dazu geäußert.



Seit wann haben denn hier Frauen was zu melden


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Och Gerdi, komm erzähl Papa wahltho mal, wer Dich verhaun hat



 das war dieser Holzgummistiefelträger! Spuckst Du den mal?!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

_Mmmaaaggggggoooooo_

ärgere  kleinen Gerdi nicht ...


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> das war dieser Holzgummistiefelträger! Spuckst Du den mal?!?



wenn ihr mir wehtut zahlt ihr aber die krankenkasse.


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Maggo_



hier iss einer!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier iss einer!



War noch work in progress


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn ihr mir wehtut zahlt ihr aber die krankenkasse.



 ich will doch keinem wehtun!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich will doch keinem wehtun!!!




... ausser evtl. einem ganz kleines bisschen mit der Peitsche?


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ausser evtl. einem ganz kleines bisschen mit der Peitsche?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

461


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

hmmmm, fahre ich wie Dienstags üblich, oder hole ich ein wenig Zeit nach? Immer diese schweren Entscheidungen...


----------



## MichaelFFM (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Prima!  Hier gibt es übrigens niemanden Unbekannten.



nein unbekannte gibt es nicht aber ich meinte ja die Leutz die ich noch nicht persönlich bei ner Tour kennengelernt habe.

Aber es werden von mal zu mal mehr...
So muss jetzt auf nen Termin nach Königswinter und somit fällt radln heute flach  

@maggo Guden zurück.


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

wohnst du schon immer in zeilsheim? ich bin in sindlingen groß geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

so ich geh mal bissi trailsucht bekämpfen 
machts gut


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so ich geh mal bissi trailsucht bekämpfen
> machts gut


 
Immer diese Schüler tststststs ..... Aber das Leben auf dem Ponyhof ist auch irgendwann vorbei *hähähähä*
Und dann müsst ihr für uns arbeiten


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Immer diese Freunde von der anderen Teichseite 

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,510336,00.html


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immer diese Freunde von der anderen Teichseite
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,510336,00.html


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> nein unbekannte gibt es nicht aber ich meinte ja die Leutz die ich noch nicht persönlich bei ner Tour kennengelernt habe.
> Aber es werden von mal zu mal mehr...
> 
> 
> > Na dann muss ich nächstens mal vorstellig werden


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


 
Naja wenn man keine Geschichte hat, muss man das wenige eben nach vorne stellen .......

und dann noch die bösen Kommunisten ......


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja wenn man keine Geschichte hat, muss man das wenige eben nach vorne stellen .......
> 
> und dann noch die bösen Kommunisten ......



immerhin schon über 200 Jahre ne Verfassung, eigentlich sind die noch grün hinter den Ohren


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> immerhin schon über 200 Jahre ne Verfassung, eigentlich sind die noch grün hinter den Ohren


 
Ich frage mich manchmal welche Drogen die nehmen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das erklärt einiges
> des war doch diese eine legende wo die 300 griechen gegen die 1000perser gekämpft haben....
> un dann haben die griechen en eilboten da richtung ner großen griechishen stadt geschikt der verkünden sollte das die perser besiegt wurden...
> der Bote war so außer sich das da son Megasprint hingelegt hat
> ...


Jetzt vermischst du was.  Tatsächlich (wer weiß das schon noch so genau) gingen wohl 4.200 Griechen aus den meisten Stadtstaaten dort in Stellung, um das ca. 100.000 Mann starke persische Heer so lange aufzuhalten, bis das griechische Hauptheer stand, welches dann dann in den Schlachten bei Salamis und Plataia die Perser aufreiben konnte. Von den 4.200 Griechen, die an der Engstelle standen, waren allerdings nur eben diese 300 Spartaner. Diese bleiben dort und hielten die Perser weiter auf, während sich das restliche Heer zurückzog, um nicht eingekesselt zu werden, nachdem klar wurde, daß der geheime Übergang über die Berge verraten worden war. Das ganze fand 480 v.Chr. statt. Vgl.: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erste_Schlacht_bei_den_Thermopylen

Die Geschichte mit dem zusammenbrechenden Läufer, der den Sieg der Griechen meldete, fand schon 10 Jahre früher statt, als Xerxes Vorgänger Dareios Griechenland erobern wollte, aber in der Schlacht bei Marathon besiegt wurde. Um den Sieg zu melden, wurde der Krieger Eukles los geschickt, der zu dämlich war, seine Rüstung abzunehmen und dann nach 42,195 km in Athen die Nachricht verkündete und vor Erschöpfung zusammen brach. Vgl.: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlacht_bei_Marathon

So, mal wieder was für´s Niveau des Threads getan.  Ich hab Geschichte in der Schule geliebt!!!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jetzt vermischst du was.  Tatsächlich (wer weiß das schon noch so genau) gingen wohl 4.200 Griechen aus den meisten Stadtstaaten dort in Stellung, um das ca. 100.000 Mann starke persische Heer so lange aufzuhalten, bis das griechische Hauptheer stand, welches dann dann in den Schlachten bei Salamis und Plataia die Perser aufreiben konnte. Von den 4.200 Griechen, die an der Engstelle standen, waren allerdings nur eben diese 300 Spartaner. Diese bleiben dort und hielten die Perser weiter auf, während sich das restliche Heer zurückzog, um nicht eingekesselt zu werden, nachdem klar wurde, daß der geheime Übergang über die Berge verraten worden war. Das ganze fand 480 v.Chr. statt. Vgl.: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erste_Schlacht_bei_den_Thermopylen
> 
> Die Geschichte mit dem zusammenbrechenden Läufer, der den Sieg der Griechen meldete, fand schon 10 Jahre früher statt, als Xerxes Vorgänger Dareios Griechenland erobern wollte, aber in der Schlacht bei Marathon besiegt wurde. Um den Sieg zu melden, wurde der Krieger Eukles los geschickt, der zu dämlich war, seine Rüstung abzunehmen und dann nach 42,195 km in Athen die Nachricht verkündete und vor Erschöpfung zusammen brach. Vgl.: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlacht_bei_Marathon
> 
> So, mal wieder was für´s Niveau des Threads getan.  Ich hab Geschichte in der Schule geliebt!!!


 
Man lernt doch nie aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...Ich hab Geschichte in der Schule geliebt!!!



 Fein, danke!  Finde ich ja auch interessant!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Oktober 2007)

War heute mittag auch mal wieder im Taunus unterwegs und hab ein bißchen Kraftausdauer trainiert. Nach meiner Magen-Darm-Geschichte der letzten Wochen, war das mal wieder dringend nötig. Entgegen meiner Erwartungen hab ich auf meiner persönlichen Teststrecke einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt und die bisherige Zeit von 15:22 mit 14:37 jetzt sogar deutlich unterboten.  Letztes Jahr um die Zeit war ich da noch mit 18-19 min sehr zufrieden. Irgendwie werd ich momentan immer schneller und ich muß sagen, das gefällt mir!  
Hoch bin ich fast ausschließlich Forstwege gefahren und runter ebenso fast ausschließlich Trails als Belohnung für das Bergauf-Gebolze. Das Laub wird aber immer höher und daher sind einige Sachen aktuell echt nur mit Streckenkentnis und entsprechender Vorsicht zu befahren.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> War heute mittag auch mal wieder im Taunus unterwegs und hab ein bißchen Kraftausdauer trainiert. Nach meiner Magen-Darm-Geschichte der letzten Wochen, war das mal wieder dringend nötig. Entgegen meiner Erwartungen hab ich auf meiner persönlichen Teststrecke einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt und die bisherige Zeit von 15:22 mit 14:37 jetzt sogar deutlich unterboten.  Letztes Jahr um die Zeit war ich da noch mit 18-19 min sehr zufrieden. Irgendwie werd ich momentan immer schneller und ich muß sagen, das gefällt mir!


  


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hoch bin ich fast ausschließlich Forstwege gefahren und runter ebenso fast ausschließlich Trails als Belohnung für das Bergauf-Gebolze. Das Laub wird aber immer höher und daher sind einige Sachen aktuell echt nur mit Streckenkentnis und entsprechender Vorsicht zu befahren.


Die Bäume sehen aus der Ferne teils noch gar nicht soo bunt aus. Trotzdem ist der Boden schon voller Laub...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

So Leutz, ich fahr' jetzt heim...

... mit dem Mezze


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leutz, ich fahr' jetzt heim...
> 
> ... mit dem Mezze



ich auch. 

...mit ohne dem Mezze


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stehst Du jetzt etwa mehr auf Frauen



Das meinte ich mit Kakao.


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei, abmarsch nach drüben!


Bin wieder da.


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So, mal wieder was für´s Niveau des Threads getan.  Ich hab Geschichte in der Schule geliebt!!!



In Geschi war ich immer ne Null.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit Kakao.



Wieso? - Gleichgeschlechtliche Neigungen bei Frauen beflügeln die Fantasien von Männern immer  

Jetzt habe ich mal wieder was gegen das Niveau des Freds getan


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jetzt vermischst du was.  Tatsächlich (wer weiß das schon noch so genau) gingen wohl 4.200 Griechen aus den meisten Stadtstaaten dort in Stellung, um das ca. 100.000 Mann starke persische Heer so lange aufzuhalten, bis das griechische Hauptheer stand, welches dann dann in den Schlachten bei Salamis und Plataia die Perser aufreiben konnte. Von den 4.200 Griechen, die an der Engstelle standen, waren allerdings nur eben diese 300 Spartaner. Diese bleiben dort und hielten die Perser weiter auf, während sich das restliche Heer zurückzog, um nicht eingekesselt zu werden, nachdem klar wurde, daß der geheime Übergang über die Berge verraten worden war. Das ganze fand 480 v.Chr. statt. Vgl.: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erste_Schlacht_bei_den_Thermopylen
> 
> Die Geschichte mit dem zusammenbrechenden Läufer, der den Sieg der Griechen meldete, fand schon 10 Jahre früher statt, als Xerxes Vorgänger Dareios Griechenland erobern wollte, aber in der Schlacht bei Marathon besiegt wurde. Um den Sieg zu melden, wurde der Krieger Eukles los geschickt, der zu dämlich war, seine Rüstung abzunehmen und dann nach 42,195 km in Athen die Nachricht verkündete und vor Erschöpfung zusammen brach. Vgl.: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlacht_bei_Marathon
> 
> So, mal wieder was für´s Niveau des Threads getan.  Ich hab Geschichte in der Schule geliebt!!!




ich lieb die geschichte auch  hab ja auch Geschi Lk 
aber des wusst ich jetzt net mehr so genau....
mein Fachgebiet fängt bei 600 n. Chr an  Karolinger un Merowinger  

aber


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leutz, ich fahr' jetzt heim...
> 
> ... mit dem Mezze



Dem Mezze ohne Stern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dem Mezze ohne Stern



Der Mezze kriegt auch keinen Stern mehr

War immer mein fester Vorsatz:

Wenn der Stern irgendwann weg ist (womit ich immer gerechnet hatte, dass das irgendwann mal passiert), kommt der alternative Deckel drauf


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

hier mal en bild von meinem kätzchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Süss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Süss!


----------



## Zilli (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ....Jetzt habe ich mal wieder was gegen das Niveau des Freds getan



Na, dann kann ich ja auch wieder reinschauen .... 


Hallo liebe Liebenden,
10 bis 20 Seiten in 2 Tagen  ich fass es nich (und nachgelesen habe ich es auch leider nicht. Vllt habe ich so ab 67 Zeit dafür).

Ich trag mich mal für morgen ein; es sollte zeitlich klappen .
Evtl. nehm ich das Cube, damit ich irgendwie mitkomm .

@Maggo + Crazy: Die Foto's von KH (auf die mich Sabine hingewiesen hat) sind ja very nice; könnt Ihr mir die Bilder in Original oder so per mail zusenden ? (Mein Bildschirmschoner kann noch Material gebrauchen)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier mal en bild von meinem kätzchen


Ist der niedlich!   Erinnert mich an unseren früher. Hab ja zwei schwarze Kater.  
Wie heißt er eigentlich?


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

Gismo...also der name wäre ja nicht meine erste wahl gewesen aber ich wurde von Mutter, Schwester un Vadder überstimmt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Gismo...also der name wäre ja nicht meine erste wahl gewesen aber ich wurde von Mutter, Schwester un Vadder überstimmt


Ist aber ein typischer Name für Kater. Sagt zumindest meine Frau gerade, den den kleinen ebenfalls süß findet. Ist ja auch schwer, das nicht zu finden. 
Wenn der Name aber nach dem Gremlin-Film kommt (wie meistens  ), dann müßtet ihr den mit "z" schreiben.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ist aber ein typischer Name für Kater. Sagt zumindest meine Frau gerade, den den kleinen ebenfalls süß findet. Ist ja auch schwer, das nicht zu finden.
> Wenn der Name aber nach dem Gremlin-Film kommt (wie meistens  ), dann müßtet ihr den mit "z" schreiben.



ka mein mutter hat sich des ausgedacht


----------



## ratte (9. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> 10 bis 20 Seiten in 2 Tagen  ich fass es nich.


Das dachte ich mir auch. 
Euch kann man nicht mal anderthalb Tage aus den Augen lassen...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Ist Gismo oder Gizmno ein Einzelkind?


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist Gismo oder Gizmno ein Einzelkind?



Ja, aber eines, welches wie verrückt rumpoppt, wenn es mal was nasses findet!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist Gismo oder Gizmno ein Einzelkind?



bei uns ja
1 km weiter hat er noch 3 geschwister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

sche** DHL       

habe genau die adresse con actionsports drauf geschrieben!!!!
un jetzt is mein Laufrad bei ner alten 80jährigen Frau, die ich grad angerufen hab ob sie mein Laufrad noch habe....
die dacht ich wäre son werbefutzi und hat aufgeklegt!!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2007)

Ei gude wie!

im Wald isses dunkel 

@ iggi: woher weißt du wo dein Laufrad ist? Und warum hast du nicht einfach den Rücksendeaufkleber von Actionsports draufgeklebt der jedem Paket direkt beigelegt wird?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> im Wald isses dunkel



Scheint die Lampe kaputt zu sein 

vielleicht ist es auch die Sicherung


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch.
> Euch kann man nicht mal anderthalb Tage aus den Augen lassen...


es ging ja auch um 

i) Essen bei Kerzenschein
ii) Nachspeisen mit Überraschungen 
iii) Wackelnde Küchentische
iv) ach ja und um 2 maliges klingeln 




    

OffTopic: höre gerade Nena, mit einer Coverversion von Rammstein .... gar nicht mal schlecht


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, aber eines, welches wie verrückt rumpoppt, wenn es mal was nasses findet!



Gibt mir ja zu denken 

sind zwei nicht besser so zum rumtollen, Sessel ankratzen an den Gardinen hochklettern .......


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> OffTopic: höre gerade Nena, mit einer Coverversion von Rammstein .... gar nicht mal schlecht



_gruselgruselgrusel_


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt mir ja zu denken
> 
> sind zwei nicht besser so zum rumtollen, Sessel ankratzen an den Gardinen hochklettern .......



Du kennst den Film offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gruselgruselgrusel



dachte ich auch ......     

aber irgendwie ..... hmmm ..... vielleicht ist es das Alter .... die nachlassende Hörfähigkeit ..... noch mal Jungseinwollen ...... der öftere Konsum von alkoholischen Getränken ..... keine Ahnung 

*FRAG NICHT*


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du kennst den Film offensichtlich nicht.



Film   Nöööööööööööööö kenn ich nicht, bin unschuldig, ich wars nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dachte ich auch ......
> 
> aber irgendwie ..... hmmm ..... vielleicht ist es das Alter .... die nachlassende Hörfähigkeit ..... noch mal Jungseinwollen ...... der öftere Konsum von alkoholischen Getränken ..... keine Ahnung
> 
> *FRAG NICHT*



alkoholische Getränke reichen da selbst in unmäßiger Menge nicht aus! Gibst Du mir was von dem, was Dich wirklich befähigt soetwas anzuhören?!?!  

Nena könnte doch die Oma von Rammstein sein! Wieso willst Du da nochmal jung sein???


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

ich sach wenn mir dhl da was ersetzt ... des gibt dann was teures  chris king nabe odr so


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> alkoholische Getränke reichen da selbst in unmäßiger Menge nicht aus! Gibst Du mir was von dem, was Dich wirklich befähigt soetwas anzuhören?!?!
> 
> Nena könnte doch die Oma von Rammstein sein! Wieso willst Du da nochmal jung sein???



Ist alle 

Jetzt läuft "The last time"


----------



## MichaelFFM (9. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wohnst du schon immer in zeilsheim? ich bin in sindlingen groß geworden!



Komme ursprünglich aus Sindlingen dann mal ne weile Hattersheim und nun Zeilsheim. 

Wo hast Du denn gewohnt in Sindlingen ?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du kennst den Film offensichtlich nicht.



Der Film (Gremlins) war superlustig 

Wir schauen jetzt erstmal den Darwin Awards Film, der ist heute angekommen


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich sach wenn mir dhl da was ersetzt ... des gibt dann was teures  chris king nabe odr so



was geht denn da jetzt? Bekommst Du Dein LR nicht zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Rammstein? - Find' ich gut


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist alle
> 
> Jetzt läuft "The last time"



 Bekommst DU davon überhaupt noch was mit? 

Schreib doch bitte nicht "bald", sondern gleich das Datum!


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Rammstein? - Find' ich gut



ja, aber nicht unbedingt in einer Interpretation durch Nena!!!


----------



## Marco-10R (9. Oktober 2007)

Sagt mal, kennt Ihr nen Hersteller der Lampen hat die an nen 32er DH-Lenker passen?  

Meine Cateye bekomme ich nicht dran, die ham' nur Halterungen für "normale" Lenker ...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Marco-10R schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kennt Ihr nen Hersteller der Lampen hat die an nen 32er DH-Lenker passen?
> 
> Meine Cateye bekomme ich nicht dran, die ham' nur Halterungen für "normale" Lenker ...



Die Sigma EvoX hat `ne Halterung für den Vorbau. Lupine hat Gummis für um den Lenker.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was geht denn da jetzt? Bekommst Du Dein LR nicht zurück?



ja also wie gesagt Pakte falsch ausgeliefert...
es ist zwar in Werdohl un in der Gidestraße 6, wo normal auch actionsport sein sollte aber des Paket is bei irgent ner Oma

ich mein da steht aktionsports GmbH drauf.... welcher Postbote liefert das dann zu ner alten Oma die Frieda Hornfischer heißt    
ich versteh das nicht...
auf jeden fall meinte die frau von dhl ich solle mich doch mal mit actionsport in verbindung setzen un fragen ob das Lr doch vllt auf misteriöser weis doch zu denen gekommen ist, wenn nicht solle ich doch so ne art Schadenserstz dinge machen un würde das dann von DHL ersetzt bekommen
wäre noch besser als Garantie 


soweit die theorie


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bekommst DU davon überhaupt noch was mit?
> 
> Schreib doch bitte nicht "bald", sondern gleich das Datum!



Besser


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Besser



Viel!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel!



Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Zilli (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> .... ich mein da steht aktionsports GmbH drauf.... welcher Postbote liefert das dann zu ner alten Oma die Frieda Hornfischer heißt
> ich versteh das nicht...
> ...


_Ein nicht ganz unbekannter Comedian aus Paderborn:_
"Jaaaaaa, hallo erstmal,
ich weis nich ob Sie's schon wussten, aber das hätte von mir kommen können."


(Sorry Iggi, Deine (berechtigte) Verzweifelung hat sich gerade so gelesen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ja also wie gesagt Pakte falsch ausgeliefert...
> es ist zwar in Werdohl un in der Gidestraße 6, wo normal auch actionsport sein sollte aber des Paket is bei irgent ner Oma
> 
> ich mein da steht aktionsports GmbH drauf.... welcher Postbote liefert das dann zu ner alten Oma die Frieda Hornfischer heißt
> ...



Ansonsten kannst du ja mal in EBucht schauen ... nach deinen LRS


----------



## Zilli (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Samstag oder Sonntag?


In aller Bescheidenheit: Ich werde bis inkl. Sa. in einen Kurzurlaub im Bayerischen Wald sein (aber ohne Bike*buhhhhuuhuu+winsel*). Insofern wäre ich für Sonntag.

Gute N8 zusammen; will mal früh in die Koje.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Samstag oder Sonntag?



Ich bitte noch um ein/zwei Tage Bedenkzeit.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> In aller Bescheidenheit: Ich werde bis inkl. Sa. in einen Kurzurlaub im Bayerischen Wald sein (aber ohne Bikebuhhhhuuhuu). Insofern wäre ich für Sonntag.
> 
> Gute N8 zusammen; will mal früh in die Koje.



Ist mir immo noch recht gleich ...... wie es besser passt


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> In aller Bescheidenheit: Ich werde bis inkl. Sa. in einen Kurzurlaub im Bayerischen Wald sein (aber ohne Bikebuhhhhuuhuu). Insofern wäre ich für Sonntag.
> 
> Gute N8 zusammen; will mal früh in die Koje.



@mzaskar: -> eher Sonntag...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist mir immo noch recht gleich ...... wie es besser passt



Gehn Trails nur runter, oder auch rauf?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gehn Trails nur runter, oder auch rauf?



Geht alles ...... irgendwie komme ich hoch und runter .... Ihr habt ja keine Seilbahnen 

Nee bin halt kein Renn- sondern eher Genussfahrer mit Zeit zum schauen was links und rechts passiert


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geht alles ...... irgendwie komme ich hoch und runter .... Ihr habt ja keine Seilbahnen
> 
> Nee bin halt kein Renn- sondern eher Genussfahrer mit Zeit zum schauen was links und rechts passiert



Naja, wir sind halt Plauscher....  Bei uns findest Du alles: welche die schnell hoch fahren und welche, die schnell runter fahren. Da das in der Regel nicht die gleichen sind,  kommt es ab und an zu Wartezeiten. 

Ach ja: links findest Du bei uns ab und an Bäume. Und rechts übrigens ab und an auch!  wenn wir Glück haben auch die ein, oder andere Lokalität!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, wir sind halt Plauscher....  Bei uns findest Du alles: welche die schnell hoch fahren und welche, die schnell runter fahren. Da das in der Regel nicht die gleichen sind,  kommt es ab und an zu Wartezeiten.
> 
> Ach ja: links findest Du bei uns ab und an Bäume. Und rechts übrigens ab und an auch!  wenn wir Glück haben auch die ein, oder andere Lokalität!



Man(n) muss ja Ziele haben 

Geb mir Mühe werde meine Beine geschmeidig machen twas EPO einfahren oder WB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> _Ein nicht ganz unbekannter Comedian aus Paderborn:_
> "Jaaaaaa, hallo erstmal,
> ich weis nich ob Sie's schon wussten, aber das hätte von mir kommen können."
> 
> ...



       

das war auch teils bissi absicht 
aber ich mein es is doch sooooo  
oh man...


leute machts mal gut... ich werd dann mal morgen bissi rumtelefonieren  vllt erfahr ich ja dan auch mal wo mei LR is 

also Gute Nacht @ all


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Nacht iggi!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das war auch teils bissi absicht
> aber ich mein es is doch sooooo
> oh man...
> 
> ...


 Daumen drück

n8


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Nena ist bald um ..... oh gott was hör ich jetzt nur


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Oktober 2007)

ich verzieh mich auch mal in die Federn, machts gut ihr Leutz, gn8


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nena ist bald um ..... oh gott was hör ich jetzt nur


Hör doch mal die Bloodhound Gang, Hefty Fine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nena ist bald um ..... oh gott was hör ich jetzt nur



Du könntest auf Repeat drücken. Bei mir würde das nicht klappen: wenn ich einmal leer gekotzt bin, geht nix mehr...


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich verzieh mich auch mal in die Federn, machts gut ihr Leutz, gn8



Nacht Kresi


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich verzieh mich auch mal in die Federn, machts gut ihr Leutz, gn8



Nacht Gresi!


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du könntest auf Repeat drücken. Bei mir würde das nicht klappen: wenn ich einmal leer gekotzt bin, geht nix mehr...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>





Arachne schrieb:


> Du könntest auf Repeat drücken. Bei mir würde das nicht klappen: wenn ich einmal leer gekotzt bin, geht nix mehr...



Kulturbanausen 

jetzt läuft Underworld ...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kulturbanausen
> 
> jetzt läuft Underworld ...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

unser Schweizer kennt Roam nicht!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> unser Schweizer kennt Roam nicht!



ich werf mich weg


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> unser Schweizer kennt Roam nicht!



NWD 5 ist ja auch besser.  Stimmt doch Arachne, oder?


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> unser Schweizer kennt Roam nicht!



Von der Musik her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> NWD 5 ist ja auch besser.  Stimmt doch Arachne, oder?



sieben!!!


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Roam und NWD7 hatte ich mal als DVDs. Entweder sie sind beim Umzug verschüttet gegangen, oder waren schon vorher weg...


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sieben!!!



5 oder 7 beides Primzahlen. Egal.... Den will ich mal wieder sehen.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> 5 oder 7 beides Primzahlen. Egal.... Den will ich mal wieder sehen.



ich auch


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Roam und NWD7 hatte ich mal als DVDs. Entweder sie sind beim Umzug verschüttet gegangen, oder waren schon vorher weg...



Vorher waren die doch noch da?


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Die sind bestimmt noch in irgendeiner Kiste.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

unser schweizer will sie jetzt glaub ich auch haben *lachweg*


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Wie kann man Formulare in Akrobat Reader ausfüllen?


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Vorher waren die doch noch da?



Du meinst, ich muß hier nur mal ordentlich sortieren?!?  Könnte sein...  Zumindest hält mich diese Hoffnung aufrecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> unser schweizer will sie jetzt glaub ich auch haben *lachweg*



Das wäre ja auch eine Bildungslücke.


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie kann man Formulare in Akrobat Reader ausfüllen?



Gar nicht? Ausdrucken, ausfüllen wegschicken?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Oktober 2007)

Apropos *Wochenende*: Nochmal dezent der Wink mit dem Gartenzaun an die meisten von euch was am Sonntag ist: Klick mich und erinnere dich!


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gar nicht? Ausdrucken, ausfüllen wegschicken?



Ich erinnere mich auf der Arbeit mal eins ausgefüllt zu haben oder war das was Anderes?  Meine Freundin meinte es gäbe ein Programm dafür.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie kann man Formulare in Akrobat Reader ausfüllen?



brauchst du  Acrobat Writer und das Formular muss entsperrt sein ...


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Apropos *Wochenende*: Nochmal dezent der Wink mit dem Gartenzaun an die meisten von euch was am Sonntag ist: Klick mich und erinnere dich!



Jetzt schon.........endlich!  
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> brauchst du  Acrobat Writer und das Formular muss entsperrt sein ...



Ich gugg ma.....

Edit: Kostet aber


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich auf der Arbeit mal eins ausgefüllt zu haben oder war das was Anderes?  Meine Freundin meinte es gäbe ein Programm dafür.



Also Word-Formulare kann man ausfüllen. PDF-Formulare vielleicht mit dem Acrobat-Writer. Der ist aber Lizenz-(Kosten-)Pflichtig.

Kennt sich hier vielleicht eine/r besser mit so `nem Zeug aus als ich?


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> brauchst du  Acrobat Writer und das Formular muss entsperrt sein ...


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Apropos *Wochenende*: Nochmal dezent der Wink mit dem Gartenzaun an die meisten von euch was am Sonntag ist: Klick mich und erinnere dich!



Der Hirsch hatte mich schon erinnert.  Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

nächste woche am Freitag gibts ne Tour im ODW mit dem schweizer Jung


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

Der schweizer Jung würde gern Sonntag im Taunus
da kann ich nicht, bietet mal was an!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also Word-Formulare kann man ausfüllen. PDF-Formulare vielleicht mit dem Acrobat-Writer. Der ist aber Lizenz-(Kosten-)Pflichtig.
> 
> Kennt sich hier vielleicht eine/r besser mit so `nem Zeug aus als ich?



Du kannst versuchen das PDF mit irgenwelchen Programmen in ein Word Doc zuwandeln, oder per Text grop das ganze in ein Word zu packen.......obwohl das zweite geht eher nicht 
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73669_5-pdfdateien-freeware-rund-um-das.html

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=de-de&q=pdf+to+doc&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du kannst versuchen das PDF mit irgenwelchen Programmen in ein Word Doc zuwandeln, oder per Text grop das ganze in ein Word zu packen.......obwohl das zweite geht eher nicht
> http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73669_5-pdfdateien-freeware-rund-um-das.html



oder als Hintergrundbild in Word einbinden


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Bin gerade bei den Foo´s angelangt 

der (Nena)Rausch klingt ab


----------



## Deifel (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin gerade bei den Foo´s angelangt
> 
> der Rausch klingt ab



ach kom, tu doch nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der schweizer Jung würde gern Sonntag im Taunus
> da kann ich nicht, bietet mal was an!



Sonntag Taunus könnt ich evtl. übernehmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, aber nicht unbedingt in einer Interpretation durch Nena!!!



 Gibt's sowas jetzt auch schon


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sonntag Taunus könnt ich evtl. übernehmen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gibt's sowas jetzt auch schon



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  und noch viel mehr 

Nena - Cover Me = 32 Songs


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich werd ihn am Freitag quälen!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

schon wieder quälen ... Autsch ..... wo ist mein Doping


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich werd ihn am Freitag quälen!



Lass' mir aber was von ihm für Sonntag übrig 

Könnte eine Tour ab fbh anbieten


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lass' mir aber was von ihm für Sonntag übrig
> 
> Könnte eine Tour ab fbh anbieten



fbh  = Friedberg .... neeee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Roam und NWD7 hatte ich mal als DVDs. Entweder sie sind beim Umzug verschüttet gegangen, oder waren schon vorher weg...



Bei Deinem Chaos ist wohl in der Tat beides möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> fbh  = Friedberg .... neeee



Nee fbh = Kelkheim-Fischbach


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nee fbh = Kelkheim-Fischbach



Dann musst du mir aber eine Beschreibung geben, wo ich da hin muss


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schon wieder quälen ... Autsch ..... wo ist mein Doping



Dafür brauchst Du kein Doping!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst Du kein Doping!



oder Äppler  ist in der Schweiz nicht so einfach zu bekommen


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

ist da dort nicht Most


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sonntag Taunus könnt ich evtl. übernehmen



Ich versuche dabei zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist da dort nicht Most



heisst suure Moscht ist auch lecker aber halt kein Rauscher


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

so so


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich versuche dabei zu sein.



würd mich freuen, einige von den Plauschern mal kennen zu lernen


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder als Hintergrundbild in Word einbinden



  Hab es nicht hinbekommen.  Ich probier es im Büro. Am Do hat Cheffe Geburtstag. Da ist eh nicht viel mit A*****:


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab es nicht hinbekommen.  Ich probier es im Büro. Am Do hat Cheffe Geburtstag. Da ist eh nicht viel mit A*****:


Prost


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab es nicht hinbekommen.  Ich probier es im Büro. Am Do hat Cheffe Geburtstag. Da ist eh nicht viel mit A*****:



hat der nicht schon gehabt?


*Geli haol mich mal *


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Prost



Nee, da ist Essen angesagt.   Ich trinke nicht in Gegenwart von Männern. Die liegen später immer unterm Tisch.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, da ist Essen angesagt.   Ich trinke nicht in Gegenwart von Männern. Die liegen später immer unterm Tisch.



Ich glaub da lieg ich auch


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hat der nicht schon gehabt?
> 
> 
> *Geli haol mich mal *


----------



## caroka (9. Oktober 2007)

So, ich tauch auch mal ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, da ist Essen angesagt.   Ich trinke nicht in Gegenwart von Männern. Die liegen später immer unterm Tisch.



Ist das, weil der so wackelt und mit sechs Schrauben verstärkt werden musste ....... 




Aber eher weil die wieder einen auf Mann machen mussten und Speedtrinken veranstalten


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, ich tauch auch mal ab.



bin schon abgetaucht, un ddie kommt nciht


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Nacht an die die schlafen gehen müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich versuche dabei zu sein.



 Wie wollt' Ihr das denn das hinbekommen.

Ihr habt am Sonntag doch mitten in der "regulären" Tourzeit um 13:00 Uhr Eure DIMB-Mitgliederversammlung in Hofheim.

Da bleibt für eine gemütliche ausführliche Plauschertour weder vorher noch hinterher genug Zeit?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie wollt' Ihr das denn das hinbekommen.
> 
> Ihr habt am Sonntag doch mitten in der "regulären" Tourzeit um 13:00 Uhr Eure DIMB-Mitgliederversammlung in Hofheim.
> 
> Da bleibt für eine gemütliche ausführliche Plauschertour weder vorher noch hinterher genug Zeit?



Ähemmm ich bin erst am 19 - 22 In Frankfurt und für ne Plauschertour bereit ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann musst du mir aber eine Beschreibung geben, wo ich da hin muss



Selbstverständlich bekommst Du die Adresse und eine kurze Anfahrtsbeschreibung, falls Du kein Navi haben solltest


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich bekommst Du die Adresse und eine kurze Anfahrtsbeschreibung, falls Du kein Navi haben solltest



Hab ich nicht 
Bin noch Kartenleser


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie wollt' Ihr das denn das hinbekommen.
> 
> Ihr habt am Sonntag doch mitten in der "regulären" Tourzeit um 13:00 Uhr Eure DIMB-Mitgliederversammlung in Hofheim.
> 
> Da bleibt für eine gemütliche ausführliche Plauschertour weder vorher noch hinterher genug Zeit?



Wär gut wenn die Tour am 21 stattfindet...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ähemmm ich bin erst am 19 - 22 In Frankfurt und für ne Plauschertour bereit ......



 Ok, mein Fehler, dann klappt eine reguläre Plauscher-Tour am Sonntag dem 21.

Sorry, aber man verliert hier echt den Überblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wär gut wenn die Tour am 22 stattfindet...



Der Sonntag ist der 21. Oktober


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, mein Fehler, dann klappt eine reguläre Plauscher-Tour am Sonntag dem 21.
> 
> Sorry, aber man verliert hier echt den Überblick



Mit Karte und Kompass wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ähemmm ich bin erst am 19 - 22 In Frankfurt und für ne Plauschertour bereit ......



Ok Sonntag der 21. Oktober ist gebongt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Oktober 2007)

Gn8 @All


----------



## Arachne (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Chaos ist wohl in der Tat beides möglich



Maul!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok Sonntag der 21. Oktober ist gebongt



gn8  muß regenerieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok Sonntag der 21. Oktober ist gebongt


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

gn8 luca
gn8 wahltho


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



den find ich klasse


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

jetzt aber GN8


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2007)

Wau

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,510469,00.html


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

Zeit zum


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

moije, erster.

die helden warn saugeil.jetzt a*****


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit Zweiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

289


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2007)

moin dritter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2007)

mal ne frage.....
weiß einer ob ne dtswiss onyx stabil genug fürn 100kg menschen ist?? (mit meinem fahrstil)


----------



## Tonino (10. Oktober 2007)

Servus!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

So, ist steig dann mal aufs Bike


----------



## Tonino (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe da zum Anfang direkt eine Frage an die Spezialisten. Nächste Woche gibt es endlich eine Beleuchtungsanlage für mein Bike. Ich schwanke aber noch zwischen zwei Systemen (siehe unten). Was würdet ihr mir raten in Bezug auf Ausleuchtung und Haltbarkeit. Für welches System würdet ihr euch entscheiden? Andere Vorschläge?
Mein Budget ist etwas begrenzt und ich will nicht über 120 ausgeben.


*Sigma Sport Mirage EVO + EVO x Pro Endurance Kit*

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...d=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=26

*Sigma Sport PowerLED Black Pro-Set inkl. IION + Ladegerät*

http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...d=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=33


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

@tonino: ich würde die led nehmen oder was selbstbauen.
@iggY: der kater hatte die auch mal und hat da den freilauf zertreten. scheint aber eher ne ausnahme gewesen zu sein. das ding soll normalerweise recht gut halten.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mal ne frage.....
> weiß einer ob ne dtswiss onyx stabil genug fürn 100kg menschen ist?? (mit meinem fahrstil)


Die Achse hält, den Freilauf hab ich zu meinen 115 kg-Zeiten mal gekillt. Allerdings hab ich das auch bei ´ner Runglé Dirty Flea schon geschafft. Seitdem fahr ich nur noch Zahnscheibenfreiläufe. Rundum: Ich würd sagen, ja, die hält.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

War echt angenehm zu fahren. Nicht so kalt wie am Montag. Liegt wohl daran, dass es heute Nacht bewölkt war


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist das, weil der so wackelt und mit sechs Schrauben verstärkt werden musste .......
> ....


 




wahltho schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Sorry, aber man verliert hier echt den Überblick



Den habe ich schon verloren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Geht das schon wieder los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

288 -


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Geht das schon wieder los


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>






mzaskar schrieb:


> Wau
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,510469,00.html


Okay, das macht mich verdammt nachdenklich.
Wißt Ihr, dass überlegt wird, die GEZ Gebühren durch eine Steuer zu ersetzen. Das nimmt alles sehr bedenkliche Züge an.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Okay, das macht mich verdammt nachdenklich.
> Wißt Ihr, dass überlegt wird, die GEZ Gebühren durch eine Steuer zu ersetzen. Das nimmt alles sehr bedenkliche Züge an.


 
Noch mehr Steuern  Dachte das ganze Steuersystem sollte vereinfacht werden  

Wirklich sehr bedenklich .......... Zum Glück bin ich raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Noch mehr Steuern  Dachte das ganze Steuersystem sollte vereinfacht werden
> 
> Wirklich sehr bedenklich .......... Zum Glück bin ich raus



Deswegen hatte ich den Post gelöscht. Ich habe mich nicht so ausdrücken können, dass es so ankommt wie ich es beabsichtigte. Laß uns mal in Ruhe drüber plauschen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich den Post gelöscht. Ich habe mich nicht so ausdrücken können, dass es so ankommt wie ich es beabsichtigte. Laß uns mal in Ruhe drüber plauschen.


 
yuup  

bin ja irgendwann mal im Äpplerland


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> yuup
> 
> bin ja irgendwann mal im Äpplerland



Genau,  dann machen wir mal ne Plauschertour.


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich habe da zum Anfang direkt eine Frage an die Spezialisten.
> *Sigma Sport Mirage EVO + EVO x Pro Endurance Kit*
> 
> http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...d=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=26
> ...



also das -> Sigma Sport Mirage EVO + EVO x Pro Endurance Kit <- ist für WABs noch ok - aber wirklich hell ist was anderes. habe das paket und würde es wohl nicht wieder kaufen. mir langt das licht eindeutig nicht.

zu dem zweiten kann ich nichts sagen. aber vielleicht solltest du einwenig mehr geld sparen bzw. vielleicht das -> http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/639/lang/x/kw/Lichtanlagen/

in betracht ziehen. wobei ich da auch nicht sagen kann wie hell die ist, aber rein von der lichtleistung sollte es heller sein...


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also das -> Sigma Sport Mirage EVO + EVO x Pro Endurance Kit <- ist für WABs noch ok - aber wirklich hell ist was anderes. habe das paket und würde es wohl nicht wieder kaufen. mir langt das licht eindeutig nicht.
> 
> zu dem zweiten kann ich nichts sagen. aber vielleicht solltest du einwenig mehr geld sparen bzw. vielleicht das -> http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/639/lang/x/kw/Lichtanlagen/
> 
> in betracht ziehen. wobei ich da auch nicht sagen kann wie hell die ist, aber rein von der lichtleistung sollte es heller sein...


 
Fahre zur Zeit (seit 5Jahren) mit einer Lupine Pasubio XC mit NIMH Akku. Macht hell, ist haltbar und funktioniert einfach. Habe es noch nie bereut, das "viele" Geld ausgeben zu haben (Was ein Deutsch  ).
Zur Zeit spare ich für die Zweitlampe mit noch mehr Licht


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Fahre zur Zeit (seit 5Jahren) mit einer Lupine Pasubio XC mit NIMH Akku. Macht hell, ist haltbar und funktioniert einfach. Habe es noch nie bereut, das "viele" Geld ausgeben zu haben (Was ein Deutsch  ).
> Zur Zeit spare ich für die Zweitlampe mit noch mehr Licht



die lupine betty wäre eine lampe die mich interessieren würde - aber liegt eindeutig über dem budget was ich für eine lampe ausgeben möchte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> die lupine betty wäre eine lampe die mich interessieren würde



Damit liebäugele ich auch schon...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bin ja irgendwann mal im Äpplerland




 Eher bald, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau,  dann machen wir mal ne Plauschertour.



 Am 21. Oktober oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

273 -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Damit liebäugele ich auch schon...



hihi, du fährst auch nicolai...da ist das budget automatisch höher


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Morgen,

die Fahrt hierher war auch für mich ok.  Hatte stärkeren Rückenwind.  Die Besprechung direkt im Anschluß war eher etwas, dass mir noch viel mehr A***** verschafft...


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Oktober 2007)

servus gerd


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus gerd



Gude hkn!

Das mit dem Budget ist immer so eine Sache. Wenn ich mich verliebt habe, wird es leider manchmal zur Nebensache...


----------



## Tonino (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gude hkn!
> 
> Das mit dem Budget ist immer so eine Sache. Wenn ich mich verliebt habe, wird es leider manchmal zur Nebensache...



Wenn man sich verliebt hat ist man sich ja auch für nix zu schade.


----------



## Tonino (10. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe mir ein Limit gesetzt das ich nicht überschreiten werde. Lieber mache ich Abstriche was das Biken bei Nacht angeht. Dann gibt´s die langen Touren und Trailfahrten halt nur am WE.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gude hkn!
> 
> Das mit dem Budget ist immer so eine Sache. Wenn ich mich verliebt habe, wird es leider manchmal zur Nebensache...


 
Ohja    (5 Gang Gourmetmenue für 2 = 500 CHF) und gebracht hat es nicht wirklich was   ... doch einen vollen Bauch und einen Liebkosten Gaumen 

  21.10 ist gebucht  
Achja ich bestelle schon mal schönes Wetter 

Bei den Lupinen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob, Betty Wilma oder doch ne günstigere Passubio (da ich ja schon eine habe) ...... Aber das mit dem Budget stimmt schon


----------



## Tonino (10. Oktober 2007)

So...ich fahr jetzt mal ne schöne große Pizza essen. Mahlzeit!!


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> So...ich fahr jetzt mal ne schöne große Pizza essen. Mahlzeit!!



Laß` es Dir schmecken! 




was esse ich denn mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaelFFM (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Mahlzeit geh jetzt erstmal was Essen.

Fährt heute nachmitttag jemand oder muss ich alleine fahren. Ich weiss das es für morgen einen Eintrag gibt. Aber bei so schönem Wetter muss ich heute fahren...

Wer will kann sich ja melden.  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit Plauscher 


_Bäuerchen_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ohja    (5 Gang Gourmetmenue für 2 = 500 CHF) und gebracht hat es nicht wirklich was   ... doch einen vollen Bauch und einen Liebkosten Gaumen



Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht


 
Die Gaumenfreuden waren es wert 

Alleine die Gänseleber auf 4 verschiedene Arten  

und zu jedem Gang einen anderen Wein   

Oh Mann jetzt habe ich schon wieder Hunger    

und muss in die Kantine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Gaumenfreuden waren es wert



In den 80ern und 90ern habe ich mich auch des Öfteren der Gourmet-Fresserei hingegeben, aber irgendwie ist bei mir das Interesse da ziemlich erlahmt


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> und muss in die Kantine



Toll, Du hast eine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am 21. Oktober oder?


 



Tonino schrieb:


> So...ich fahr jetzt mal ne schöne große Pizza essen. Mahlzeit!!


Guden  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ohja    (5 Gang Gourmetmenue für 2 = 500 CHF) und gebracht hat es nicht wirklich was   ... doch einen vollen Bauch und einen Liebkosten Gaumen
> 
> .........


Auch investieren will gelernt sein. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Plauscher
> 
> 
> _Bäuerchen_


Ich hoffe es hat geschmeckt.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> In den 80ern und 90ern habe ich mich auch des Öfteren der Gourmet-Fresserei hingegeben, aber irgendwie ist bei mir das Interesse da ziemlich erlahmt



Für mich liegen da die Kosten in einem sehr schlechten Verhältnis zum Nutzen. Außerdem hat man in einem Gourmettempel nicht die Möglichkeit den Nachtisch so zu vernaschen wie man es möchte.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Guden
> 
> 
> Auch investieren will gelernt sein.
> ...


 
Glaube ich sollte mal einen Schnellkurs in "Richtig investieren leicht gemacht" oder "Investieren für Dummis" besuchen ...... Dann klappt es auch mit der Nachbarin


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Für mich liegen da die Kosten in einem sehr schlechten Verhältnis zum Nutzen. Außerdem hat man in einem Gourmettempel nicht die Möglichkeit den Nachtisch so zu vernaschen wie man es möchte.



Séparée?!


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Für mich liegen da die Kosten in einem sehr schlechten Verhältnis zum Nutzen. Außerdem hat man in einem Gourmettempel nicht die Möglichkeit den Nachtisch so zu vernaschen wie man es möchte.


Naja, also wir sassen in einem lauschigen Eckchen 

Nur Tisch wollte nicht so recht wackeln


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Séparée?!



Das ist ja noch teurer.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glaube ich sollte mal einen Schnellkurs in "Richtig investieren leicht gemacht" oder "Investieren für Dummis" besuchen ...... Dann klappt es auch mit der Nachbarin



Vielleicht nicht mit dieser, aber mit einer anderen bestimmt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Für mich liegen da die Kosten in einem sehr schlechten Verhältnis zum Nutzen.



Das ist inzwischen auch meine Meinung, insb. nach der Euro-Umstellung 



caroka schrieb:


> Außerdem hat man in einem Gourmettempel nicht die Möglichkeit den Nachtisch so zu vernaschen wie man es möchte.



Apropos, heute nachmittag schon was vor Caro? - Ich hatte nur einen Fruchtquark zum Dessert und hätte noch Lust auf was Süsses


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch teurer.



Klar, aber der Nutzen steigt im Verhältnis wieder ein wenig.

Tipp: Sekt-Dinner abends/nachts auf einem lauschigen Plätzchen in der Natur!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es hat geschmeckt.



Yepp, wir haben eine Kantine über deren Qualität und Speisenauswahl man eigentlich nicht meckern sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tipp: Sekt-Dinner abends/nachts auf einem lauschigen Plätzchen in der Natur!



Derzeit nicht mehr so empfehlenswert


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist inzwischen auch meine Meinung, insb. nach der Euro-Umstellung
> 
> 
> 
> Apropos, heute nachmittag schon was vor Caro? - Ich hatte nur einen Fruchtquark zum Dessert und hätte noch Lust auf was Süsses


 
  immer geht es nur um das eine  

Das nächste mal koche ich wohl selbst, da 1) mein Ausgehbudget nun sehr strapaziert ist, 2) ich recht passable kochen kann, 3) mein Küchentisch stabil ist und 4) mein Nachtisch umwerfend ist  ein wahrer Verwöhner


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Derzeit nicht mehr so empfehlenswert


 
Ich habe einen kuscheligen warmen Schlafsack


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> immer geht es nur um das eine



 Logo!



mzaskar schrieb:


> 4) mein Nachtisch umwerfend ist



Meinst Du jetzt die Nachbarin, die Du gerne auf dem Küchentisch vernaschen würdest


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ......"*Investieren für Dummis*" .....



Diese Formulierung gefällt mir aber nicht. Ich denke hier sollte die Anwendung des Minimalprinzips Anwendung finden um eine bestimmte Frau für sich zu gewinnen. Sollte es irgendeine Frau sein, kann man auch nach dem Maximalprinzip Verfahren. Du hast diese Prinzipien unvorteilhaft vermischt. Mit hohem Einsatz kein Ziel erreicht.  Besser ist, wenn schon vermengen, minimaler Einsatz-> maximales Ziel.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Diese Formulierung gefällt mir aber nicht. Ich denke hier sollte die Anwendung des Minimalprinzips Anwendung finden um eine bestimmte Frau für sich zu gewinnen. Sollte es irgendeine Frau sein, kann man auch nach dem Maximalprinzip Verfahren. Du hast diese Prinzipien unvorteilhaft vermischt. Mit hohem Einsatz kein Ziel erreicht.  Besser ist, wenn schon vermengen, minimaler Einsatz-> maximales Ziel.


 
Wir können das ja nächstens mal beplauschen, scheint mir du hast da einiges an Wissen zu vermitteln


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Logo!
> 
> 
> 
> Meinst Du jetzt die Nachbarin, die Du gerne auf dem Küchentisch vernaschen würdest


 
mit Süssspeisen garniert


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

Muss leider zum Managerbingo (3 Stunden) bis später


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wir können das ja nächstens mal beplauschen, scheint mir du hast da einiges an Wissen zu vermitteln



Billigheimer  
So sind sie die Frauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> immer geht es nur um das eine
> 
> Das nächste mal koche ich wohl selbst, da 1) mein Ausgehbudget nun sehr strapaziert ist, 2) ich recht passable kochen kann, 3) mein Küchentisch stabil ist und 4) mein Nachtisch umwerfend ist  ein wahrer Verwöhner



So wird das was mit der Nachbarin.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, aber der Nutzen steigt im Verhältnis wieder ein wenig.
> 
> Tipp: Sekt-Dinner abends/nachts auf einem lauschigen Plätzchen in der Natur!


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp, wir haben eine Kantine über deren Qualität und Speisenauswahl man eigentlich nicht meckern sollte



du bezeichnest jetzt aber nicht wirklich deine frau als kantine oder?


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ..........
> Apropos, heute nachmittag schon was vor Caro? - Ich hatte nur einen Fruchtquark zum Dessert und hätte noch Lust auf was Süsses



Da muss ich mich erst hübsch machen, das packe ich bis heute Nachmittag nicht. 
Biken geht immer noch nicht. Ich werd mal zum Dok müssen.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du bezeichnest jetzt aber nicht wirklich deine frau als kantine oder?



Ampopo Kantine......der Herd ruft wieder.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Biken geht immer noch nicht. Ich werd mal zum Dok müssen.



 Wie äußern sich denn mittlerweile die Symptome?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Diese Formulierung gefällt mir aber nicht. Ich denke hier sollte die Anwendung des Minimalprinzips Anwendung finden um eine bestimmte Frau für sich zu gewinnen. Sollte es irgendeine Frau sein, kann man auch nach dem Maximalprinzip Verfahren. Du hast diese Prinzipien unvorteilhaft vermischt. Mit hohem Einsatz kein Ziel erreicht.  Besser ist, wenn schon vermengen, minimaler Einsatz-> maximales Ziel.



Dahinter verbirgt sich das Ökonomische Prinzip:

Also entweder mit gegebenen Mitteln das Maximale herausholen *oder* ein vorgegebenes Ziel mit minimalem Mitteleinsatz erreichen.

Um eine Zielmaximierung bei gleichzeitiger Minimierung des Mitteleinsatzes zu erreichen, muss man eine Nutzenfunktion definieren, die sowohl einer Minderung des Mitteleinsatzes, als auch einer Erhöhung des Zielerreichung einen Nutzenzuwachs zuordnet und für diese Nutzenfunktion anschliessend den Maximalwert bestimmen.

Man ja schliesslich mal die Ökonomie studiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich erst hübsch machen, das packe ich bis heute Nachmittag nicht.



Ach Caro, Du bist doch hübsch genug


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mit Süssspeisen garniert



Geht auch beim Hauptgang, z.b. mit Sushi garniert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du bezeichnest jetzt aber nicht wirklich deine frau als kantine oder?



Mein Gott, wer redet denn hier von meiner Frau?


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Oktober 2007)

mittagessen? leicht, sättigend und bekömmlich? warum nicht das hier:

1/4 tasse basmati- und 1/4 tasse wildreis kochen, währendessen marinierte Hähnchenburst (ca 2 h einlegen in einer marinade aus öl, salz, pfeffer, kurkuma und etwas braunem zucker) schneiden und beiseite stellen. 1 rote paprika würfeln, 1/2 zuchini in streifen schneiden, zuckererbsen halbieren, etwas mango, ananas und äpfel (alles nach gusto) in kleine würfel schneiden. wer hat, schneidet zwei wasserkastanien (aus dem glas) in scheiben. das fleisch im wok oder in einer grossen pfanne kurz scharf anbraten, das gemüse hinzufügen (nach garzeit: zuchini zuerst), den reis untermischen und die restliche marinade darüber giessen. mit salz und pfeffer abschmecken.

das ist eine grosse single portion. aber auch zwei nicht so grosse esser werden davon satt!

lassts euch schmecken!


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> mittagessen? leicht, sättigend und bekömmlich? warum nicht das hier:
> 
> 1/4 tasse basmati- und 1/4 tasse wildreis kochen, währendessen marinierte Hähnchenburst (ca 2 h einlegen in einer marinade aus öl, salz, pfeffer, kurkuma und etwas braunem zucker) schneiden und beiseite stellen. 1 rote paprika würfeln, 1/2 zuchini in streifen schneiden, zuckererbsen halbieren, etwas mango, ananas und äpfel (alles nach gusto) in kleine würfel schneiden. wer hat, schneidet zwei wasserkastanien (aus dem glas) in scheiben. das fleisch im wok oder in einer grossen pfanne kurz scharf anbraten, das gemüse hinzufügen (nach garzeit: zuchini zuerst), den reis untermischen und die restliche marinade darüber giessen. mit salz und pfeffer abschmecken.
> 
> ...




.................LECKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! warum zum henker geht die schrift heir nicht größer??


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Oktober 2007)

ps: beim würzen und in der marinade das curry nicht vergessen... mann, mann, mann. ich vergesse essentielle bestandteile. das curry ist WICHTIG!


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie äußern sich denn mittlerweile die Symptome?


Sind noch die Gleichen. Ist aber nix schlimmes. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Dahinter verbirgt sich das Ökonomische Prinzip:
> 
> Also entweder mit gegebenen Mitteln das Maximale herausholen *oder* ein vorgegebenes Ziel mit minimalem Mitteleinsatz erreichen.
> 
> ...


So hätte ich das nicht ausdrücken können. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Caro, Du bist doch hübsch genug


Du weißt was ich hören wollte!


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

@OR

das hört sich verdammt lecker an!  

Natürlich aus dem Wok......


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> mittagessen? leicht, sättigend und bekömmlich? warum nicht das hier:
> 
> 1/4 tasse basmati- und 1/4 tasse wildreis kochen, währendessen marinierte Hähnchenburst (ca 2 h einlegen in einer marinade aus öl, salz, pfeffer, kurkuma und etwas braunem zucker) schneiden und beiseite stellen. 1 rote paprika würfeln, 1/2 zuchini in streifen schneiden, zuckererbsen halbieren, etwas mango, ananas und äpfel (alles nach gusto) in kleine würfel schneiden. wer hat, schneidet zwei wasserkastanien (aus dem glas) in scheiben. das fleisch im wok oder in einer grossen pfanne kurz scharf anbraten, das gemüse hinzufügen (nach garzeit: zuchini zuerst), den reis untermischen und die restliche marinade darüber giessen. mit salz und pfeffer abschmecken.
> 
> ...



Wann lädst Du uns mal ein???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wann lädst Du uns mal ein???



tststs... die plauscher können ja mal eine party machen. da kann man sowas machen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die Achse hält, den Freilauf hab ich zu meinen 115 kg-Zeiten mal gekillt. Allerdings hab ich das auch bei ´ner Runglé Dirty Flea schon geschafft. Seitdem fahr ich nur noch Zahnscheibenfreiläufe. Rundum: Ich würd sagen, ja, die hält.





Maggo schrieb:


> @tonino: ich würde die led nehmen oder was selbstbauen.
> @iggY: der kater hatte die auch mal und hat da den freilauf zertreten. scheint aber eher ne ausnahme gewesen zu sein. das ding soll normalerweise recht gut halten.



joa
den Xt freilaf hab ich auch kaputt gemacht 
aber gut muss erst mal gucken ob un wann ich da was ersetzt bekomm 
vllt finden se des Paket auch wieder...


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> tststs... die plauscher können ja mal eine party machen. da kann man sowas machen.



Darf ich das so verstehen, dass Du Dich zu einer Party würdest einladen lassen, die Zutaten besorgen und vorbereiten (marinieren) würdest? 

Welchen Curry verwendest Du denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> mittagessen? leicht, sättigend und bekömmlich? warum nicht das hier:
> 
> 1/4 tasse basmati- und 1/4 tasse wildreis kochen, währendessen marinierte Hähnchenburst (ca 2 h einlegen in einer marinade aus öl, salz, pfeffer, kurkuma und etwas braunem zucker) schneiden und beiseite stellen. 1 rote paprika würfeln, 1/2 zuchini in streifen schneiden, zuckererbsen halbieren, etwas mango, ananas und äpfel (alles nach gusto) in kleine würfel schneiden. wer hat, schneidet zwei wasserkastanien (aus dem glas) in scheiben. das fleisch im wok oder in einer grossen pfanne kurz scharf anbraten, das gemüse hinzufügen (nach garzeit: zuchini zuerst), den reis untermischen und die restliche marinade darüber giessen. mit salz und pfeffer abschmecken.
> 
> ...



Klingt prinzipiell gut, aber Mango, Ananas und Äpfel in asiatischen Gerichten ist leider absolut nicht mein Ding


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klingt prinzipiell gut, aber Mango, Ananas und Äpfel in asiatischen Gerichten ist leider absolut nicht mein Ding



Wenn der Rizzo das macht, mache ich Dir alternativ gerne ein Rumpsteak!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn der Rizzo das macht, mache ich Dir alternativ gerne ein Rumpsteak!



 Wir haben einen Deal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

... nur um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Generell bin ich ein Fan der asiatischen Küche, aber eben mit gewissen Ausnahmen


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Darf ich das so verstehen, dass Du Dich zu einer Party würdest einladen lassen, die Zutaten besorgen und vorbereiten (marinieren) würdest?
> 
> Welchen Curry verwendest Du denn?



so ungefähr zumindest. 

bei curry bin ich flexibel. ich mags gerne scharf, aber nicht so brutal, dass es einem den atem nimmt. daher probiere ich mit diversen pasten rum, nehme aber auch die gewöhnliche gewürzmischung. das hühnchengericht darf nicht so scharf sein, da die mangos und ananas den geschmack bringen. das curry soll nur eine leichte schärfe bringen.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Na gut, Wok habe ich, jetzt muß ich nur noch fertig einziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na gut, Wok habe ich, jetzt muß ich nur noch fertig einziehen...



Keine zwei bis drei Jahre später


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na gut, Wok habe ich, jetzt muß ich nur noch fertig einziehen...



Na endlich......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Keine zwei bis drei Jahre später


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Keine zwei bis drei Jahre später



Ne Du, es gibt tatsächlich `ne Deadline!  Und bis zu der sind es nicht mehr viel mehr als drei Monate...  







   

Allerdings hoffe ich tatsächlich noch etwas früher fertig zu werden. Vielleicht kann ich mich dann mit mzaskar über Erfahrungen beim Einladen von Nachbarinnen austauschen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne Du, es gibt tatsächlich `ne Deadline!  Und bis zu der sind es nicht mehr viel mehr als drei Monate...



Dann ziehst Du wieder aus, oder wie?


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne Du, es gibt tatsächlich `ne Deadline!  Und bis zu der sind es nicht mehr viel mehr als drei Monate...



.    nicht mehr viel ist gottseidank superpräzise!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann ziehst Du wieder aus, oder wie?



 

Wie pflegst Du dann immer so nett zu sagen: Maul!


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

michaelffm und ich haben gerade festgestellt, dass wir uns seit der grundschule kennen und dann bis zur ausbildung relativ engen kontakt hatten. er hausnummer 41 ich 24. 
die welt ist ein dorf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie pflegst Du dann immer so nett zu sagen: Maul!



Bin ja schon ruhig


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .    nicht mehr viel ist gottseidank superpräzise!



Du meinst es könnte sich auch um Jahre handeln?!  Nein, ich würde sogar so weit gehen zu sagen: Insgesamt weniger als vier Monate!  Da guckst Du!!!


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> michaelffm und ich haben gerade festgestellt, dass wir uns seit der grundschule kennen und dann bis zur ausbildung relativ engen kontakt hatten. er hausnummer 41 ich 24.
> die welt ist ein dorf.


----------



## MichaelFFM (10. Oktober 2007)

Zitat von Maggo  
michaelffm und ich haben gerade festgestellt, dass wir uns seit der grundschule kennen und dann bis zur ausbildung relativ engen kontakt hatten. er hausnummer 41 ich 24. 
die welt ist ein dorf.

Wie heist es so schön man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben.

Freue mich schon auf die morgige Tour.

So bin nun weg von der ar**** und geh radln.

CU


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> Wie heist es so schön man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben.
> 
> Freue mich schon auf die morgige Tour.
> 
> ...



Viele Spaß bei dem tollen und milden Wetter!


----------



## MichaelFFM (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viele Spaß bei dem tollen und milden Wetter!



Yep Danke...euch auch noch


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

wolltst du nicht schon längst unterwegs sein?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

198 -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

197. mach aber hin, ich hab noch 57 minuten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

196 - Schei§§e das wird zeitlich aber knapp


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

Manager Bingo vorbei 



wahltho schrieb:


> Dahinter verbirgt sich das Ökonomische Prinzip:
> 
> Also entweder mit gegebenen Mitteln das Maximale herausholen *oder* ein vorgegebenes Ziel mit minimalem Mitteleinsatz erreichen.
> 
> ...


Womit das Niveau mal wieder gehoben wäre



wahltho schrieb:


> Geht auch beim Hauptgang, z.b. mit Sushi garniert


 
Hmm den Fisch zum essen ja, aber auf der Haut hmmhmmhmm, neee dann doch lieber Sahne mit Kirschen 



oldrizzo schrieb:


> mittagessen? leicht, sättigend und bekömmlich? warum nicht das hier:
> 
> 1/4 tasse basmati- und 1/4 tasse wildreis kochen, währendessen marinierte Hähnchenburst (ca 2 h einlegen in einer marinade aus öl, salz, pfeffer, kurkuma und etwas braunem zucker) schneiden und beiseite stellen. 1 rote paprika würfeln, 1/2 zuchini in streifen schneiden, zuckererbsen halbieren, etwas mango, ananas und äpfel (alles nach gusto) in kleine würfel schneiden. wer hat, schneidet zwei wasserkastanien (aus dem glas) in scheiben. das fleisch im wok oder in einer grossen pfanne kurz scharf anbraten, das gemüse hinzufügen (nach garzeit: zuchini zuerst), den reis untermischen und die restliche marinade darüber giessen. mit salz und pfeffer abschmecken.
> 
> ...


 
Lecker wann kann ich kommen 



Arachne schrieb:


> Ne Du, es gibt tatsächlich `ne Deadline!  Und bis zu der sind es nicht mehr viel mehr als drei Monate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das mit den Tips, da brauch ich erst nochmal Insiderwissen von Caro 



oldrizzo schrieb:


> tststs... die plauscher können ja mal eine party machen. da kann man sowas machen.


 
Dann komme ich, bei dem menue angebot


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

195x30sekundos.................


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2007)

194


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

193. man man man die zeit nimmt und nimmt kein ende!


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Dann komme ich, bei dem menue angebot



Bis zum 21. wird das wohl eher nichts...


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

Die Schweizer sind imer etwas langsamer:

http://www.20min.ch/unterhaltung/tv_news/story/10865849


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2007)

so hab jetzt auch noch mal en Nachforschungsauftrag gestellt... (wegen meine verschollenem Paket)
sowas nerviges 
man man man man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Schweizer sind imer etwas langsamer:
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/unterhaltung/tv_news/story/10865849



was haben die 12 schönsten Pos der Schweiz mit langsam zu tun?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

187


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was haben die 12 schönsten Pos der Schweiz mit langsam zu tun?


 
Mann muss sich Zeit nehmen für alle 12 

Du solltest mal den Jungbäuerinnenkalender anschauen


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

182. ich will hier weg!


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du solltest mal den Jungbäuerinnenkalender anschauen



dreckelige seggs de dreggeligge.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

183 -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

ich hab mich verrechnet.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2007)

181


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab mich verrechnet.



Ich weiss, ich hatte mich auch verrechnet ;9


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich weiss, ich hatte mich auch verrechnet ;9



schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schade



Sehr schade


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr schade



aber trübsal blasen hilft nicht. wir sollten lernen nach solchen vorfällen auch wieder optimistisch in die zukunft blicken zu können.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aber trübsal blasen hilft nicht. wir sollten lernen nach solchen vorfällen auch wieder optimistisch in die zukunft blicken zu können.



Drum merke: Nicht alles was man blasen kann ist Trübsal


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2007)

Hab nochmal eine Frage...
Die Mavic XM 321...., die ist doch eigentlich relativ Stabiel d.h. auch für einen 100kg Menschen, wie mich zu empfehlen oder?


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Drum merke: Nicht alles was man blasen kann ist Trübsal



...................................................


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Hab nochmal eine Frage...
> Die Mavic XM 321...., die ist doch eigentlich relativ Stabiel d.h. auch für einen 100kg Menschen, wie mich zu empfehlen oder?



wie immer kommts stark auf die einspeichqualität an. ich hab meine vorne schon relativ krumm, bin mir aber sicher dass das nicht wirklich viel aussgat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie immer kommts stark auf die einspeichqualität an. ich hab meine vorne schon relativ krumm, bin mir aber sicher dass das nicht wirklich viel aussgat.



ich meinte jetzt mehr wie das mim aufreisen aussieht....
das z.B. bei meiner alten XM317


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

in dieser hinsicht sollte die 321 massiver ausfallen, sodass du da keine probleme bekommen solltest.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> in dieser hinsicht sollte die 321 massiver ausfallen, sodass du da keine probleme bekommen solltest.



   das wollt ich hörn


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

ich fahr gleich heim, mal schaun ob ihr mich nur loswerden wollt um euch den punkt einzuheimsen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich fahr gleich heim, mal schaun ob ihr mich nur loswerden wollt um euch den punkt einzuheimsen.


Is ja noch was Zeit  Und die Nachtischgeschichte ist auch etwas eingeschlafen 
Du kannst es also noch schaffen


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2007)

diesmal dreh ich des ding mit der 44k frage...muss das ja auch mal probieren


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

schüss


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

"normalerweise" sollte da noch Zeit bis morgen sein...


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schüss



mach`s gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> "normalerweise" sollte da noch Zeit bis morgen sein...


Aber nur, wenn keine wackeligen Küchentische oder Nachspeissen diskutiert werden


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn keine wackeligen Küchentische oder Nachspeissen diskutiert werden



 

Aber soetwas wird doch eher gegen Mittag/früher Nachmittag diskutiert. Ok, kam auch schon mal abends vor. In letzter Zeit aber eher tagsüber.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber soetwas wird doch eher gegen Mittag/früher Nachmittag diskutiert. Ok, kam auch schon mal abends vor. In letzter Zeit aber eher tagsüber.


Naja, wir könnens ja mal mit Candle light dinner und Klammerblues versuchen 

Ich meinte natürlich nicht uns zwei, nur um irgendwelchen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja, wir könnens ja mal mit Candle light dinner und Klammerblues versuchen
> 
> Ich meinte natürlich nicht uns zwei, nur um irgendwelchen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen



wer ist der dritte?


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja, wir könnens ja mal mit Candle light dinner und Klammerblues versuchen
> 
> Ich meinte natürlich nicht uns zwei, nur um irgendwelchen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen


 Schade!  


--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wer ist der dritte?


 Komm` halt dazu!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!

die Bahn is schon was tolles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schade!
> 
> Komm` halt dazu!


 
Jetzt wirds kuschelig 


Aber muss euch zwei hübschen leider alleine lassen, Muss mit den Kollegen und Kolleginnen auf die Afterworkparty


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds kuschelig
> 
> 
> Aber muss euch zwei hübschen leider alleine lassen, Muss mit den Kollegen und Kolleginnen auf die Afterworkparty



Kolleginnen???


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> die Bahn is schon was tolles



Weiß ich schon lange!  

Was ist denn schon wieder passiert?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

aja die sbahnen fuhren nicht...
denen is ja chronisch langweilig, also streiken se n bissel...


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schade!
> 
> Komm` halt dazu!


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aja die sbahnen fuhren nicht...
> denen is ja chronisch langweilig, also streiken se n bissel...



Und wie bist Du Nachhause gekommen?


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aja die sbahnen fuhren nicht...
> denen is ja chronisch langweilig, also streiken se n bissel...



denen ist nicht langweilig, die machen das richtig.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und wie bist Du Nachhause gekommen?



ich mit dem auto.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und wie bist Du Nachhause gekommen?



mit der Regio 
war aber n größerer Aufwand (musste erst n stück zurückfahren und da dann einsteigen) und hat länger gedauert. An meiner Haltestelle wäre ich vergammelt und/oder erfroren beim warten.
Muss doch nicht sein, sollen sie halt da streiken wos mich nicht betrifft...


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Muss doch nicht sein, sollen sie halt da streiken wos mich nicht betrifft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mit der Regio
> war aber n größerer Aufwand (musste erst n stück zurückfahren und da dann einsteigen) und hat länger gedauert. An meiner Haltestelle wäre ich vergammelt und/oder erfroren beim warten.
> Muss doch nicht sein, sollen sie halt da streiken wos mich nicht betrifft...



Sankt Florians Prinzip. 

Habe es nun auch geschafft!  Fast noch vor sieben...


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

so, da sind ja jetzt ein paar. auf gehts.


----------



## Miss H (10. Oktober 2007)

Hilfe

mein Hinterrad eiert    - sicher ein achter - oder Speichen locker.   

Ich habe Mavic crossmax sl Felgen. (und das nötige Werkzeug dazu)
http://www.yatego.com/q,mavic,mtb,felgen
Kann mir einer von Euch Jungs helfen? 
Oder soll ich besser zu Hibike gehen? 

Lasst mal was hören.
Ich wäre Euch so dankbar.

Liebste Grüße von Miss H


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, da sind ja jetzt ein paar. auf gehts.


Na dann los. 

Erstmal guten Abend zusammen.

@MissH
Da wird Dir sicherlich einer der Herren gerne helfen.
Laufrad einspeichen/zentrieren ist mir glücklicherweise bisher nicht untergekommen. Ich habs immer gleich so zerlegt, dass sich nur ein Neukauf gerechnet hat.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Ah, jetzt sind die Frauen dran.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

@miss h: nicht dass ich dir nicht helfen wollte (ich kanns nicht souverän), lr zentrieren kostet nen 10er. den würd ich opfern wenns danach richtig gemacht ist.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt sind die Frauen dran.



ihr seid immer dran.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

so wird das aber nix. ich glau ich geh mal bissi büglen in der zwischenzeit. ihr habt ja alle die finger verbunden.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte einen so schönen Nachmittag.  
Wollte mit den Kindern zum Klettern fahren, doch mein Auto sprang nicht an. Die Innenbeleuchtung hatte ich angelassen.  Aber ein netter, gutaussehender, gut gebauter, junger Mann hat mir mein Auto angeschoben.  Beim Klettern dann zwei junge Kerle die mit freiem Oberkörper geklettert sind.  Da sind mir doch gleich alle Nachtische dieser Welt in den Sinn gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und wie bist Du Nachhause gekommen?



Ich mit dem Bike mit 'nem kleinen Umweg über Hofheim und Staufen


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so wird das aber nix. ich glau ich geh mal bissi büglen in der zwischenzeit. ihr habt ja alle die finger verbunden.



Bügeln..... soso


----------



## Miss H (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @miss h: nicht dass ich dir nicht helfen wollte (ich kanns nicht souverän), lr zentrieren kostet nen 10er. den würd ich opfern wenns danach richtig gemacht ist.




Das heißt 10 Euro? 
Ja, das is mirs wert


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glau ich geh mal bissi büglen in der zwischenzeit.


Hab ich gerade hinter mir. Die hausfraulichen Tätigkeiten sind abgeschlossen, jetzt kann man sich den essentiellen Dingen des Lebens zuwenden.

@caro
Das nennt sich dann dochmal ein netter Nachmittag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr seid immer dran.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Das heißt 10 Euro?
> Ja, das is mirs wert



Hab Dir ja gesagt, dass ich davon keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

@ratte: die da wären?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade hinter mir. Die hausfraulichen Tätigkeiten sind abgeschlossen, jetzt kann man sich den essentiellen Dingen des Lebens zuwenden...



Tja da Schicksal von Frauen: Bügeln und .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hilfe
> 
> mein Hinterrad eiert    - sicher ein achter - oder Speichen locker.
> 
> ...



Wie gross ist denn der Achter? 

Kann es sein, dass Du heute auf dem Albertsweg gejoggt bist, so gegen 17:45  Uhr?


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @ratte: die da wären?


Was willst Du jetzt hören? 

U.a. mal was zwischen die Kiemen schieben. Nachdem hier heute Nachmittag schon wieder leckere Rezepte ausgetauscht wurden.


----------



## Miss H (10. Oktober 2007)

was wissen Männer schon vom Bügeln und erst recht von Frauen


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> was wissen Männer schon vom Bügeln und erst recht von Frauen


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie gross ist denn der Achter?
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Du heute auf dem Albertsweg gejoggt bist, so gegen 17:45  Uhr?



 Ich habe sie auch getroffen. Wir sind dann ein Stück zusammen gelaufen.


----------



## Miss H (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie gross ist denn der Achter?
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Du heute auf dem Albertsweg gejoggt bist, so gegen 17:45  Uhr?




Gejoggt - ja.

meinAchter is so na ja eben ein Achter


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

By the way,
ist eigentlich für Samstag tourtechnisch was geplant? Sonntag fällt ja für einige flach.
Ich würde für anschliendes Apres-Biken meine Örtlichkeiten zur Verfügung stellen  zwecks Austausch und Asprobieren diverser Köstlichkeiten.
Wer sorgt für den Nachtisch? Scheint ja hier ein viel diskutiertes Thema zu sein.


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


Eben, genau so viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

für mich iss das wochenende jetzt schon gelaufen. ich muss am samstag unsere ferienhütte winterfest machen und sonntag darf ich die buchmesse abbauen.


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> für mich iss das wochenende jetzt schon gelaufen. ich muss am samstag unsere ferienhütte winterfest machen und sonntag darf ich die buchmesse abbauen.


Du hast aber auch immer so ein Glück.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> für mich iss das wochenende jetzt schon gelaufen. ich muss am samstag unsere ferienhütte winterfest machen und sonntag darf ich die buchmesse abbauen.



Wozu ne Buchmesse, wo es doch den Plauschfred gibt.  
Wie schade Maggo


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

dafür hab ich sicherlich übernächstes we frei und dann kommt ja auch der besuch aus der schweiz.


----------



## Miss H (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie gross ist denn der Achter?
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Du heute auf dem Albertsweg gejoggt bist, so gegen 17:45  Uhr?




Ich glaub, dass das nur eine Speiche ist


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dafür hab ich sicherlich übernächstes we frei und dann kommt ja auch der besuch aus der schweiz.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

16
@caro:


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

dess nich euer ernst. 15


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)




----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

14


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> 14



Ähhh 12


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Nee, jetzt 10


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Das gibt dann aber kein Kilo.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo, Du lässt nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

14 äh neun. ne genau 11. oder dreizehn? wieviel denn jetzt?
was meinste mit es gibt kein kilo?


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich soll das also alleine machen.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

ne, ich war die wäsch uffhänge.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

du sollst gar nix allein mache!

wer will verwandeln?


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ne, ich war die wäsch uffhänge.



Da hast Du natürlich mein vollstes Verständnis.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

auf sach was.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du sollst gar nix allein mache!
> 
> wer will verwandeln?



Och, ich muss net....


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

ups, ich hab mich grad gefreut und dann festgestellt dass ich gerafft hab eas du mit "des gibt kein kilo gemeint hast. *issmirschonpeinlich*


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .



Wie einfallsreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

98.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ups, ich hab mich grad gefreut und dann festgestellt dass ich gerafft hab eas du mit "des gibt kein kilo gemeint hast. *issmirschonpeinlich*



Du schaffst zuviel. 
Mir hamm uns doch nur schonn ema warm geschribbe.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

96


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du schaffst zuviel.
> Mir hamm uns doch nur schonn ema warm geschribbe.



auf gehts.   fehler kommen in den besten familien vor.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> auf gehts.   fehler kommen in den besten familien vor.



Ach Maggo, bei Dir werden Fehler zu Poesie. *schwärm*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

93


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Gejoggt - ja.



Tja, dann sind wir uns dort wohl begegnet


----------



## Miss H (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, dann sind wir uns dort wohl begegnet



Und träumst Du jetzt von mir?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

88 noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Na dann ran an die nächsten 90.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> By the way,
> ist eigentlich für Samstag tourtechnisch was geplant?



Könnte sein, dass Almut und ich eine Tour mit Luberon-Robert im Wiesbadenerraum machen. Ist noch in Klärung und wäre bei Interesse Plauschermässig sicher noch erweiterbar


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 88 noch



kannst DU nicht rechnen???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Und träumst Du jetzt von mir?



Naja, DU hast mich dort so verschmitzt angeschaut


----------



## Miss H (10. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Und träumst Du jetzt von mir?





wahltho schrieb:


> Naja, DU hast mich dort so verschmitzt angeschaut




Ich weiß gar nichts mehr - es kamen mindesten 5 Biker, die habe ich alle verschmitzt angelächelt - man kann nie wissen... 

Welcher von denen warst Du?


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Könnte sein, dass Almut und ich eine Tour mit Luberon-Robert im Wiesbadenerraum machen. Ist noch in Klärung und wäre bei Interesse Plauschermässig sicher noch erweiterbar


Okay, oder so.
Ich bin flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Welcher von denen warst Du?



Na der Schönste natürlich


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nichts mehr - es kamen mindesten 5 Biker, die habe ich alle verschmitzt angelächelt - man kann nie wissen...
> 
> Welcher von denen warst Du?



der drittcoolste.


----------



## Miss H (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der drittcoolste.




okay, dann weiß ich jetzt Bescheid


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

80


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

79


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> okay, dann weiß ich jetzt Bescheid



Du kennst mich doch:
Schwarzes Nicolai, roter Helm schwarze Radklamotten, rasierte Beine (auf die hast Du nämlich primär geschaut )


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

das leben ist schön. hier gibts wein,käse und geröstetes weißbrot und nen netten plausch


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ............rasierte Beine (auf die hast Du nämlich primär geschaut )



what a man.


----------



## Miss H (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du kennst mich doch:
> Schwarzes Nicolai, roter Helm schwarze Radklamotten, rasierte Beine (auf die hast Du nämlich primär geschaut )




Bist ja extra dich an mir vorbei gefahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kannst DU nicht rechnen???



doch  ich schreib ja nur auf wie viele Beiträge nach meinem noch gepostet werden müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (10. Oktober 2007)

Bin off


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> doch  ich schreib ja nur auf wie viele Beiträge nach meinem noch gepostet werden müssen...



du musst unverzüglich auf antworten tippen. so schnell wie beim biken, hier gehts ähnlich rapide zu!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> what a man.



Yeah


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

machs gut miss H

so kurz vor der Klärung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

zum lauern is noch zu früh, ihr könnt ruhig noch ein bisschen posten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

macht ma hinne, ich will ins Bett


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

und ich will doch wieder mein "knapp" und mein "knapper" zwei davor und eins dahinter platzieren


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

............ich willllll in mein beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

64.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

caaaaaroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ............ich willllll in mein beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


Was hält Dich ab?


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Bin off



stimmt gar nicht. du meinst auch du könntest nem alten trapper in die flinte pissen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Können wir daraus schliessen, dass Du mit Caro in Dein Bett möchtest?


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Können wir daraus schliessen, dass Du mit Caro in Dein Bett möchtest?



du ferkel. sowas profanes würde mir nie im leben einfallen. ich werde nen teufel tun und unser aller lieblingsplauscherin auf solch niedere dinge zu beschränken.

mein post war mer in richtung crazy gerichtet. und nein, das heißt nicht, dass ich mit ihm ins bett will


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

58


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

na also.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

55


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> na also.


was also?


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

53!


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

wenn der fux nur da wär dann gings vorwärts.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> macht ma hinne, ich will ins Bett





Maggo schrieb:


> ............ich willllll in mein beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Argh, bei dem Tempo lieg ich im Bett, wenn's soweit ist.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

es würde anständig meter geben, wie wir oberhessen zu sagen pflegen.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Argh, bei dem Tempo lieg ich im Bett, wenn's soweit ist.



ihr habts in der hand!
K is what YOU make of it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Hier bin ich.  Ich hol mir jetzt auch erst mal Wein, Käse und Brot.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

38


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hier bin ich.  Ich hol mir jetzt auch erst mal Wein, Käse und Brot.



och gott, ich hätt dir was abgeben.ich hätt auch noch nen zweiten rechner gehabt.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

25


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

36


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)




----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hol mir jetzt auch erst mal Wein, Käse und Brot.


Gute Idee, nur ersteres mag ich net, zweites hab ich vorhin schon aufgegessen und drittes allein ist mir zu trocken...
...mal sehen was sich finden lässt.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

@gerd:


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

17 und 4?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

42


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> och gott, ich hätt dir was abgeben.ich hätt auch noch nen zweiten rechner gehabt.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd:



@Maggo:


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo:



@gerd: 

und immer noch  kannste mir morgen erklären!


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Gute Idee, nur ersteres mag ich net, zweites hab ich vorhin schon aufgegessen und drittes allein ist mir zu trocken...
> ...mal sehen was sich finden lässt.



Bleib nicht so lange weg.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 42



universalantwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

42


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> universalantwort!



ne, er ist da schon ziemlich festgelegt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

universalantwort


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> universalantwort!



So alt bin ich noch nicht. Da sind die Zahlen verdreht.


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bleib nicht so lange weg.


Bin wieder da und hab was gefunden.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 42


glaub ich Dir kein bisschen!


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> universalantwort


ne!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

spam!


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So alt bin ich noch nicht. Da sind die Zahlen verdreht.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So alt bin ich noch nicht. Da sind die Zahlen verdreht.



Falschen post zitiert....mensch bin ich nervös.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 42



stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> spam!



Jungspunde ins Bett!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

Bike Compo bringt die Teile nicht bei!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

Und die Gabel brauch auch noch ewig!


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bike Compo bringt die Teile nicht bei!



Welche Teile?


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 42


Passt immer.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bin wieder da und hab was gefunden.



was gibts?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

so wird mein HT nie fertig


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe schon ewig nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bike Compo bringt die Teile nicht bei!



hast du geglaubt die kommen jetzt noch? die ham jetzt auch feierabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jungspunde ins Bett!



wärt ihr a**** S**** nicht so lahma***** wär ich schon lang weg


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Passt immer.



wohin?


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was gibts?


Brot...




...mit Heringsfilet in Sahnesoße.
Ab und an mal lecker.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ewig nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen.



komm morgen! wird loggä!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du geglaubt die kommen jetzt noch? die ham jetzt auch feierabend!



heut kam die Mail das ich noch warten muss weil nicht alles da ist


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Brot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



igitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wärt ihr a**** S**** nicht so lahma***** wär ich schon lang weg



wetten ich poste öfter=schneller als Du?


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> komm morgen! wird loggä!!!!!!



Mal schaun.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> heut kam die Mail das ich noch warten muss weil nicht alles da ist



ich hab heut ne mail bekommen, dass mein kram raus iss. sollte morgen da sein.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wetten ich poste öfter=schneller als Du?



unfair. das gewinnste lokkää


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab heut ne mail bekommen, dass mein kram raus iss. sollte morgen da sein.



was denn?


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> igitt.


Was passt Dir nicht? Das Meeresgetier?


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

fisch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

sehr knapp!

@ Maggo: was haste denn bestellt? Bei mir sind Griffe und Teile fürs WAB HT


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> fisch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Oktober 2007)

so, ich bin dann wech, gute Nacht


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: was haste denn bestellt? Bei mir sind Griffe und Teile fürs WAB HT



race face rally fr protektoren.

@all :


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Fisch kann übrigens super lecker sein!!!


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Mensch, da schreibt man sinnvolle Antworten und vergisst mitzuzählen...  
Glückwunsch.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

@Maggo

Das war mein Training.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

ich geh mir mal ne neue sig mache bzw die alte erweitern.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Maggo
> 
> Das war mein Training.



du bist die beste! 

@gerd: aber nicht aus der dose!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt ändert er bestimmt seine Sig.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh mir mal ne neue sig mache bzw die alte erweitern.


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fisch kann übrigens super lecker sein!!!


Von dem ihn Sahne bekommt man allerdings viel zu schnell genug.  Andere schmecken da um einiges besser.
Genug davon, wir wollem dem Gewinner der K-Frage nicht noch den Abend vermiesen.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du bist die beste!
> 
> @gerd: aber nicht aus der dose!



zumindest nicht in Sahnesoße...


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du bist die beste!
> 
> .....



Ich habs doch schon immer gewußt.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



  mach den arrogant smiley weg!  


  

btw: ziehst du mich morgen hoch? immerhin hab ich gewoonen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zumindest nicht in Sahnesoße...


Herrjeh, ich hab meinen Kühlschrank nach was Essbarem ohne großen Aufwand durchforstet, da kamen mir die Dinger in den Weg.
So ein frisches Vieh mit Salz, Zitrone, Rosmarin o.ä. wär mir auch lieber gewesen.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

@Wondermike
Du bist einen Tick zu spät.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> btw: ziehst du mich morgen hoch? immerhin hab ich gewoonen!



Klar, ich zieh Dich hoch auf`s Rad, wenn Du mal umfällst!


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Herrjeh, ich hab meinen Kühlschrank nach was Essbarem ohne großen Aufwand durchforstet, da kamen mir die Dinger in den Weg.
> So ein frisches Vieh mit Salz, Zitrone, Rosmarin o.ä. wär mir auch lieber gewesen.



für mich bist Du entschuldigt!


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> für mich bist Du entschuldigt!


Lass mich raten, Dein Kühlschrank hätte die Zutaten für letzteres auch nicht parat gehabt, geschweige denn im verzehrfertigen Zustand...


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, ich zieh Dich hoch auf`s Rad, wenn Du mal umfällst!



ich fall nicht um.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> für mich bist Du entschuldigt!


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, Dein Kühlschrank hätte die Zutaten für letzteres auch nicht parat gehabt, geschweige denn im verzehrfertigen Zustand...



 Rattenscharfer Verstand


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, Dein Kühlschrank hätte die Zutaten für letzteres auch nicht parat gehabt, geschweige denn im verzehrfertigen Zustand...



Ich hab` eingefrorenen Frischfisch! 

Kann man damit Nagetiere fangen?


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Rattenscharfer Verstand.



falsch kombiniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich fall nicht um.



Achso. ...


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> falsch kombiniert!



Okay


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

@Maggo: Glückwunsch 

Konnte nicht mitspielen, weil ich gerade noch ein paar Dinge erledigen musste


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab` eingefrorenen Frischfisch!
> 
> Kann man damit Nagetiere fangen?


Also, eigentlich lieber fertig zubereiteten Frischfisch... 

...aber im Notfall tut's auch Käse... 

...aber wie willst Du das anstellen, da Du doch niemanden in Deinen Kühlschrank gucken lässt...


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Okay



bekomme jetzt echt lust einen aufzutauen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Wegen der Taunustour im Wiesbadener-Raum am Samstag:

Almut hat noch keine Rückmeldung von Luberon-Robert. Wir können also frühestens morgen mehr dazu sagen...

... I will keep you posted


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Also, eigentlich lieber fertig zubereiteten Frischfisch...
> 
> ...aber im Notfall tut's auch Käse...
> 
> ...aber wie willst Du das anstellen, da Du doch keinen in Deinen Kühlschrank gucken lässt...



Der Kühlschrank ist nicht das Problem...


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bekomme jetzt echt lust einen aufzutauen!



Ich überlege auch gerad was ich noch essen könnte.


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Kühlschrank ist nicht das Problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch gerad was ich noch essen könnte.


Wie wär's mit Fisch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Herrjeh, ich hab meinen Kühlschrank nach was Essbarem ohne großen Aufwand durchforstet, da kamen mir die Dinger in den Weg.



Brauchst Dich nicht entschuldigen: Ich mag' auch abundzu richtig gerne so 'ne toten Fisch in Blech mit Sahne- oder Tomatensauce


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch gerad was ich noch essen könnte.





ratte schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Fisch?



Ich häng mich jetzt mal gaaaanz weit aus dem Fenster und sage: Spätestens im Dezember!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

So Leute muss mich jetzt mal ein wenig um Almut kümmern, bis denne


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Brauchst Dich nicht entschuldigen: Ich mag' auch abundzu richtig gerne so 'ne toten Fisch in Blech mit Sahne- oder Tomatensauce



igitt! Dann lieber Ölsardinen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich häng mich jetzt mal gaaaanz weit aus dem Fenster und sage: Spätestens im Dezember!



Genau, denn dann hat Gerdi Wohnung fertig gemacht


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute muss mich jetzt mal ein wenig um Almut kümmern, bis denne



Viel Spaß!


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich häng mich jetzt mal gaaaanz weit aus dem Fenster und sage: Spätestens im Dezember!


Wir nehmen Dich beim Wort. 

@Thomas
Vergnüglichen Abend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> igitt! Dann lieber Ölsardinen!



Diese Viecher hasse ich dafür wiederum


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, denn dann hat Gerdi Wohnung fertig gemacht



_...oder mich..._


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Fisch?


Ich mach mir gerade Hühnersuppe mit Gräupchen warm. Hmmmm



Arachne schrieb:


> Ich häng mich jetzt mal gaaaanz weit aus dem Fenster und sage: Spätestens im Dezember!


 



wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute muss mich jetzt mal ein wenig um Almut kümmern, bis denne



Tu das und richt Ihr viele Grüße von mir aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> _...oder mich..._





Oder Du ziehst wieder um


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wir nehmen Dich beim Wort.
> ...



das ist aber schön, dass *Ihr *das tut!


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> _...oder mich..._


Na dann wirst Du hier wieder aufgepäppelt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ... und richt Ihr viele Grüße von mir aus.



Done - Grüße zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oder Du ziehst wieder um



Irgendwie ist das so `ne fixe Idee von Dir!  Wohin willst Du mich denn haben? Timbuktu?


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Na dann wirst Du hier wieder aufgepäppelt.



wo hier?


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> das ist aber schön, dass *Ihr *das tut!


Naja, dacht ich mal so...  Ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## caroka (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done - Grüße zurück


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Naja, dacht ich mal so...  Ich auf jeden Fall.



 

Ich baue auf Deine deutlich ausgeprägte Aufräumader! So `nen komischen Spruch von mir, muß man nicht aufheben.


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...deutlich ausgeprägte Aufräumader! ...


Bin nur zu faul zum Aufräumen bzw. zum Suchen. Daher das Chaos gering halten...
...dann findet man auch solche Sprüche schneller wieder.


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Apropos faul,
ich hau mich jetzt mal in die Falle.
Bin mal gespannt, welche Überraschungen morgen auf der A..... wieder auf mich warten.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwie hab ich gerade beim Nachblättern der letzten 3 Stunden Plauscher-Wahnsinn Apetit auf Fisch bekommen.  

Übrigens für alle Samstags-Fahrer: Es gibt bei GC jetzt die 08er Kundenkarten. Die sind dann bis April 09 gültig! Wäre also eine geschickte Zeit zum (Wieder)Einstieg.


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Brauchst Dich nicht entschuldigen: Ich mag' auch abundzu richtig gerne so 'ne toten Fisch in Blech mit Sahne- oder Tomatensauce



du ißt ja auch hackbrötchen mit puddingstückchen und kleinen kindern zum frühstück. da wundert mich nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Na dann mal gute Nacht den müde geplauschten!


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich häng mich jetzt mal gaaaanz weit aus dem Fenster und sage: Spätestens im Dezember!



ohne angabe des kalenderjahres fehlt bei so ner ansage der thrill


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich gerade beim Nachblättern der letzten 3 Stunden Plauscher-Wahnsinn Apetit auf Fisch bekommen.
> 
> Übrigens für alle Samstags-Fahrer: Es gibt bei GC jetzt die 08er Kundenkarten. Die sind dann bis April 09 gültig! Wäre also eine geschickte Zeit zum (Wieder)Einstieg.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ohne angabe des kalenderjahres fehlt bei so ner ansage der thrill



Mist er hat`s durchschaut!


----------



## ratte (10. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich gerade beim Nachblättern der letzten 3 Stunden Plauscher-Wahnsinn Apetit auf Fisch bekommen.


 


> Übrigens für alle Samstags-Fahrer: Es gibt bei GC jetzt die 08er Kundenkarten. Die sind dann bis April 09 gültig! Wäre also eine geschickte Zeit zum (Wieder)Einstieg.


Danke für den Hinweis. Hat's glatt wieder vergessen. 

Jetzt aber wirklich Abflug.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


Es ist doch bald Winterpokal und da bringt Hofheim-Orschel und zurück ordentlich Punkte. *Also Jammer nicht, sondern fahr!* 
Möglicherweise kann man für dich auch die eine oder andere Fahrgemeinschaft organisieren. Hofheim-Eppstein oder Hofheim-Liederbach (GC-Basislager) sind ja nähere Entfernungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

stimmt gerd, mach mal gc. du darfst auch in mein team!


----------



## Maggo (10. Oktober 2007)

ich mach jetzt mal aus. bis moije.


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Es ist doch bald Winterpokal und da bringt Hofheim-Orschel und zurück ordentlich Punkte. *Also Jammer nicht, sondern fahr!*
> Möglicherweise kann man für dich auch die eine oder andere Fahrgemeinschaft organisieren. Hofheim-Eppstein oder Hofheim-Liederbach (GC-Basislager) sind ja nähere Entfernungen.


Hoffnung aufkeim.


Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt gerd, mach mal gc. du darfst auch in mein team!


Nur, wenn Du auch gcst!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich mach jetzt mal aus. bis moije.



GN8 Maggo


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

@wahltho: Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass es um Wiesbaden viele interessante Trails gibt. Den Rheinsteig will ich da natürlich mal ausnehmen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass es um Wiesbaden viele interessante Trails gibt. Den Rheinsteig will ich da natürlich mal ausnehmen!



Was willst Du mir damit sagen Gerd?


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was willst Du mir damit sagen Gerd?



wegen Samstag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> By the way,
> ist eigentlich für Samstag tourtechnisch was geplant? Sonntag fällt ja für einige flach.



By the way, da ich ja von diesen DIMB-Angelegenheiten nicht betroffen bin, werde ich definitiv auch Sonntag eine Runde drehen 

Vllt. geht es ja dem ein oder anderen genauso.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wegen Samstag



Gerd äussere Dich bitte etwas konkreter 

Almut und ich sind von Luberon-Robert eigentlich für Sonntag in die Wiesbadenerecke eingeladen worden. Da ist es aber für Almut schlecht. Deshalb war der Gegenvorschlag von uns Samstag. Darauf gibt es aber frühestens morgen eine Antwort.

Luberon-Robert würde sich sicherlich freuen, den ein oder anderen Plauscher aus KH wiederzusehen, aber wir trauen uns auch ohne Dich nach Wiesbaden 

Wenn Du lieber GC fahren möchtest dann tu' das doch einfach...


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

schon gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> schon gut



Och Gerdi, was iss' 'n los? Komm sach ma'


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Och Gerdi, was iss' 'n los? Komm sach ma'



ich glaube, ich habe einfach einen Deiner Beiträge falsch verstanden Tommi. Vergiß es.


----------



## Alberto68 (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> By the way, da ich ja von diesen DIMB-Angelegenheiten nicht betroffen bin, werde ich definitiv auch Sonntag eine Runde drehen
> 
> Vllt. geht es ja dem ein oder anderen genauso.




hoert sich gut an  thomas  mit Sonntag ich hab ja auch nix mit der dimb zu tun...

ich koennt ja noch was schreiben lass ich aber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hoert sich gut an  thomas  mit Sonntag ich hab ja auch nix mit der dimb zu tun...



Supi, dann könnten wir ja am Sonntag zur gewohnten Zeit 'ne Runde drehen. 

Nur Après-Biken müsste Sonntag ausnahmsweise wahrscheinlich ausfallen, da wir noch Besuch bekommen


----------



## Alberto68 (10. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Supi, dann könnten wir ja am Sonntag zur gewohnten Zeit 'ne Runde drehen.
> 
> Nur Après-Biken müsste Sonntag ausnahmsweise wahrscheinlich ausfallen, da wir noch Besuch bekommen



apre geht auch bei mir wegen berti nicht  wuerde aber gerne nicht so ne ewige runde fahren...kommt halt drauf an wer mitkommt ... aber iss ja dann auch platz im wald 

edit: kann aber sein das ich etwas angeschlagen bin vom vorabend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wuerde aber gerne nicht so ne ewige runde fahren...kommt halt drauf an wer mitkommt ... aber iss ja dann auch platz im wald



 Kriegen wir schon hin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Oktober 2007)

So GN8 @All


----------



## Alberto68 (10. Oktober 2007)

Gerdo, 

wie gehts denn ..... 

hab ich irgendwas verpasst  die Tage


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass es um Wiesbaden viele interessante Trails gibt.


Och, man muß sie nur suchen. An der Hohen Kanzel bei NdH hab ich letztens ein sehr schönes und überraschend langes Stück gefunden, ebenso am Gegenhang einen schönen Uphill und bei meiner Wiesbadenumrundung letzten Winter war der eine Trail zum Chausseehaus sicher nicht der einzige in der Gegend. Kellerskopf ist auch toll und ich hab für die paar Wege lediglich in die Karte geschaut. 
Ich denke, wenn man sich auskennt und die richtigen Guides hat, gibt es auch da schöne Ecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Gerdo,
> 
> wie gehts denn .....
> 
> hab ich irgendwas verpasst  die Tage



Nö, nicht wirklich. Was hast Du denn so getrieben?


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Och, man muß sie nur suchen. An der Hohen Kanzel bei NdH hab ich letztens ein sehr schönes und überraschend langes Stück gefunden, ebenso am Gegenhang einen schönen Uphill und bei meiner Wiesbadenumrundung letzten Winter war der eine Trail zum Chausseehaus sicher nicht der einzige in der Gegend. Kellerskopf ist auch toll und ich hab für die paar Wege lediglich in die Karte geschaut.
> Ich denke, wenn man sich auskennt und die richtigen Guides hat, gibt es auch da schöne Ecken.



Hast sicherlich Recht!  Ich vermisse wahrscheinlich einfach den Hochtaunus zu sehr...


----------



## Alberto68 (10. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nö, nicht wirklich. Was hast Du denn so getrieben?



tagsueber stress auf de schaff und abends konnte ich die kiste nicht mehr sehen


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,

Este!


----------



## Maggo (11. Oktober 2007)

zweiter!


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zweiter!



Du kannst auch noch Erster sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. Oktober 2007)

stimmt. achso und:

guten morgen liebe plauscherinnen und plauscher.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit! - Dritter


----------



## ratte (11. Oktober 2007)

Morgen zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Uuiii, heute morgen scheint es recht frisch draussen zu sein 

@Ratte: Auch Dir eine gesegnete Mahlzeit


----------



## ratte (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Ratte: Auch Dir eine gesegnete Mahlzeit


Nee, noch nicht ganz. Um die Uhrzeit kann ich noch nichts essen. 
Aber ich werd zum Mittagessen dran denken.


----------



## ratte (11. Oktober 2007)

So, auf in den Stau, wo ja die B8 zur Zeit Baustelle ist. 
...und jetzt komm mir keiner, ich könnte ja auch mit dem Rad fahren. Ich finde immer eine gute Ausrede.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> So, auf in den Stau, wo ja die B8 zur Zeit Baustelle ist.
> ...und jetzt komm mir keiner, ich könnte ja auch mit dem Rad fahren. Ich finde immer eine gute Ausrede.



 Stimmt, da war ja was - Du könntest ja auch mit dem Rad fahren, so wie ich heute wieder


----------



## Maggo (11. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> So, auf in den Stau, wo ja die B8 zur Zeit Baustelle ist.
> ...und jetzt komm mir keiner, ich könnte ja auch mit dem Rad fahren. Ich finde immer eine gute Ausrede.



ich an deiner stelle  wäre mit dem rad gefahren.


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> So, auf in den Stau, wo ja die B8 zur Zeit Baustelle ist.
> ...und jetzt komm mir keiner, ich könnte ja auch mit dem Rad fahren. Ich finde immer eine gute Ausrede.



Morgen,

mach` es wie ich, fahr mit dem Rad!


----------



## Tonino (11. Oktober 2007)

Servus!!
ich war heute morgen schon im Aldi, da gibt´s Kinderklamotten. Was sich da so abspielt - ich hätte das nie geglaubt. Da spielen sich Dramen ab und ich mittendrin zwischen Müttern und Kleinkindern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

So in FRA angekommen, heute war es wieder recht frisch


----------



## Maggo (11. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Servus!!
> ich war heute morgen schon im Aldi, da gibt´s Kinderklamotten. Was sich da so abspielt - ich hätte das nie geglaubt. Da spielen sich Dramen ab und ich mittendrin zwischen Müttern und Kleinkindern.



kenn ich noch von einer der ersten aldi pcs aktionen.schlimm sowas.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kenn ich noch von einer der ersten aldi pcs aktionen.schlimm sowas.



Sowas hab' ich mir zum Glück nie antun müssen...


----------



## Tonino (11. Oktober 2007)

Normalerweise geht meine Freundin aber die hatte heute keine Zeit. Der wurden schon Artikel, von anderen Kunden aus dem Wagen genommen. Sie wurde auch schon beschimpft weil sie zuviel Artikel im Wagen hatte und auch schon weil sie mit einem Fremden Kennzeichen am Auto im Aldi eingekauft hat. Nach dem Motto:" Jetzt kommen schon die ******** bei uns in den Aldi um die Sachen wegzukaufen. 

Eine schöne Bagage kann ich Euch sagen. Da kannst schnell aggressiv werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Am Popos Rezept:

Vielleicht sollten wir dieses Rezept einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Sie wurde auch schon beschimpft weil sie zuviel Artikel im Wagen hatte und auch schon weil sie mit einem Fremden Kennzeichen am Auto im Aldi eingekauft hat. Nach dem Motto:" Jetzt kommen schon die ******** bei uns in den Aldi um die Sachen wegzukaufen



 Ne wie endg**l ist das denn?


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So in FRA angekommen, heute war es wieder recht frisch



Morgen, ich habe Dich heute morgen schon wieder gesehen. Da warst Du aber schnell.


----------



## Maggo (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sowas hab' ich mir zum Glück nie antun müssen...



ich sollte da mit meinem alten gesellen hin, da er nen pc wollte  aber den fuß in gips hatte. ich hatte die augaben nur an den palettenhaufen zu rennen und so ne kiste klarzumachen.  
das geilste war der etwas ältere mann, der sich erdreistet hat sich vorzudrängeln. nachdem der mob ihn fast gelyncht hatte holte der seinen einkaufszettel raus wo lediglich gemüse und paar konserven draufstanden. im pott gabs doch da auch mal nen falls mit ner grzückten knarre. 

.......and I think to myself..........what a wonderful world.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da warst Du aber schnell.



Ich bin doch immer von der schnellen Truppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne wie endg**l ist das denn?



Meine Freundin arbeitet in einem Nachbarort der aber auch ein anderes Kennzeichen hat. Sie geht dann auch dort zum Aldi.


----------



## Tonino (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin doch immer von der schnellen Truppe



oder es war einfach nur A****kalt.


----------



## Tonino (11. Oktober 2007)

wusstet ihr das es schuhspanner auch für männer und frauen und in versch. größen gibt??
ich nicht!!!!
ich bin einfach hin und hab drei genommen...an der kasse hab ich dann gemerkt, dass es drei damenschuhspanner in größe 37-40 waren


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> oder es war einfach nur A****kalt.



So wird es gewesen sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So wird es gewesen sein.



Ne, ne: Ich mach' mir doch immer warme Gedanken


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Uuiii, heute morgen scheint es recht frisch draussen zu sein
> ...



Hatte mich extra etwas wärmer gekleidet - mit dem Ergebnis nun total naß geschwitzt zu sein... 

Scheint heute warm zu werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Normalerweise geht meine Freundin aber die hatte heute keine Zeit. Der wurden schon Artikel, von anderen Kunden aus dem Wagen genommen. Sie wurde auch schon beschimpft weil sie zuviel Artikel im Wagen hatte und auch schon weil sie mit einem Fremden Kennzeichen am Auto im Aldi eingekauft hat. Nach dem Motto:" Jetzt kommen schon die ******** bei uns in den Aldi um die Sachen wegzukaufen.
> 
> Eine schöne Bagage kann ich Euch sagen. Da kannst schnell aggressiv werden.



 

Habe mich ja auch schon ein-/zweimal an solchen Angeboten bedient. Aber niemals am ersten Tag, wenn der Laden gerade aufmacht!


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich fürchte, sollte ich heute Abend dabei sein, werde ich ganz hinten fahren müssen! Hatte gestern noch ein paar Avokados. Weil die teils schon so reif waren und ich deren schlecht werden verhindern wollte, mußte ich sie verar******... 

...und die Reste müssen ja auch noch gegessen werden...


----------



## Tonino (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe mich ja auch schon ein-/zweimal an solchen Angeboten bedient. Aber niemals am ersten Tag, wenn der Laden gerade aufmacht!



Bei Kinderkleidern kannst da aber davon ausgehen, dass mittags schon nix mehr da ist!


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Bei Kinderkleidern kannst da aber davon ausgehen, dass mittags schon nix mehr da ist!



grausam...wer sich sowas ausdenkt...

ok, gebe zu, habe auch schon mal einen Freund gebeten. Wollte für meine Sushi-Sucht unbedingt ein japanisches Fisch-Messer und ein japanisches Gemüse-Messer!


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Oktober 2007)

morgen!!!
ich werd heut abend leider nicht mitfahren


----------



## Tonino (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> grausam...wer sich sowas ausdenkt...
> 
> ok, gebe zu, habe auch schon mal einen Freund gebeten. Wollte für meine Sushi-Sucht unbedingt ein japanisches Fisch-Messer und ein japanisches Gemüse-Messer!



wir haben auch eine Bekannte die bei Aldi arbeitet und uns ab und an was zur Seite legt. Leider arbeitet die nicht immer.

Rewe hat im Moment echt tolle Messer von Zwilling für wenig Geld im Angebot!


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen!!!
> ich werd heut abend leider nicht mitfahren



Schade!


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Oktober 2007)

Sehr schade! 

ich hoff mal das am Wochenende wieder diverse Touren am Start sind...un ich hoff auch das meine Reba dann mal wieder da is...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Oktober 2007)

hab eben nochmal bei sport import angerufen!!! die ham meine Gabel heut raußgeschickt!!!














d.h. am Wochenende bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

25 zigster  oder so

Also mal ehrlich, da geht man nur mal eben kurz mit den Kollegen und Kolleginnen in den Ausgang bier: ) und schon werden hier neue Rekorde im Plauschen aufgestellt   

Gute Morge mitenand ( Gruezi zäme) 

Autsch ich habe Kopfschmerzen 

Glückwunsch dem Gewinner der "K" Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab eben nochmal bei sport import angerufen!!! die ham meine Gabel heut raußgeschickt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Na prima!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Oktober 2007)

morsche...bei mir kommt nix an...dabei ist kaufen doch nur toll wenn man auch was kriegt


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber das 

 würde mir jetzt Spass machen


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber das
> 
> würde mir jetzt Spass machen



kenn` ich eigentlich mehr anders rum.  Macht mir aber auch Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morsche...bei mir kommt nix an...dabei ist kaufen doch nur toll wenn man auch was kriegt



Ich brauch ganz, ganz dringend nicht nur neue Bremsscheiben, sondern auch `nen neuen Antrieb. Meine Verschleißlehre läßt sich nicht nur in die Kette komplett einführen, sondern auch heftig vor und zurück bewegen...


----------



## MichaelFFM (11. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit und Guten Tach @all

gehe jetzt mal schön essen gute deutsche Küche...lecker mhmmmm  

Bin dann heute Abend definitiv dabei bei dem schönen Wetter.

Gruß


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich brauch ganz, ganz dringend nicht nur neue Bremsscheiben, sondern auch `nen neuen Antrieb. Meine Verschleißlehre läßt sich nicht nur in die Kette komplett einführen, sondern auch heftig vor und zurück bewegen...



das habe ich ja auch alles bestellt  aber wie gesagt nix da  - ich kann ja schon fahren - ist ja der kram für den neuen LRS aber HABEN ist tol


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kenn` ich eigentlich mehr anders rum.  Macht mir aber auch Spaß!


 
ja wie anders rum  

a.) auf dem Rücken liegend, oder
b.) er massiert sie. Wobei es da dann auch wiederum mindestens 2 Varianten gibt


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ja wie anders rum
> 
> a.) auf dem Rücken liegend, oder
> b.) er massiert sie. Wobei es da dann auch wiederum mindestens 2 Varianten gibt



Genau!   Und wenn der Abend lang genug ist, kann man ja auch alles mal ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das habe ich ja auch alles bestellt  aber wie gesagt nix da  - ich kann ja schon fahren - ist ja der kram für den neuen LRS aber HABEN ist tol



 ist der neue LRS bestellt???


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> ...
> Bin dann heute Abend definitiv dabei bei dem schönen Wetter.
> 
> Gruß



Fein!


----------



## Maggo (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, sollte ich heute Abend dabei sein, werde ich ganz hinten fahren müssen! Hatte gestern noch ein paar Avokados. Weil die teils schon so reif waren und ich deren schlecht werden verhindern wollte, mußte ich sie verar******...
> 
> ...und die Reste müssen ja auch noch gegessen werden...



erstens was heißt "solltest du heute mitfahren"? zweitens, warum willst du mir ausgerechnet gesellschaft leisten wenn du stinkst wie sonstwas?


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> erstens was heißt "solltest du heute mitfahren"? zweitens, warum willst du mir ausgerechnet gesellschaft leisten wenn du stinkst wie sonstwas?



Naja, ich dachte mir, wenn die Peitsche nicht hilft, dann vielleicht...


----------



## Maggo (11. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morsche...bei mir kommt nix an...dabei ist kaufen doch nur toll wenn man auch was kriegt



bei mir isses grad angekommen.


----------



## Maggo (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich brauch ganz, ganz dringend nicht nur neue Bremsscheiben, sondern auch `nen neuen Antrieb. Meine Verschleißlehre läßt sich nicht nur in die Kette komplett einführen, sondern auch heftig vor und zurück bewegen...



pussie, ernst wirds erst wenn das teil komplett durchfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> pussie, ernst wirds erst wenn das teil komplett durchfällt.





Kämpfe jetzt schon mit den üblichen Symptomen: Kette wird mit hoch gezogen, oder springt, wenn man stärker pedalieren muß.


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir isses grad angekommen.



wasn genau?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich brauch ganz, ganz dringend nicht nur neue Bremsscheiben, sondern auch `nen neuen Antrieb. Meine Verschleißlehre läßt sich nicht nur in die Kette komplett einführen, sondern auch heftig vor und zurück bewegen...


Vielleicht brauchst du ein neues Rad!  
Aber mal im Ernst: Mit deinen Bremsscheiben in Papierstärke zu fahren ist schon mehr als leichtsinnig. Das geht schon in Richtung lebensmüde. Du solltest dringend mal bei Hibike vorbei schauen.  (Bin allerdings erst Montag wieder da.)


----------



## Maggo (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wasn genau?



ein satz ratze fatze schienbeinprotektoren.


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Vielleicht brauchst du ein neues Rad!
> Aber mal im Ernst: Mit deinen Bremsscheiben in Papierstärke zu fahren ist schon mehr als leichtsinnig. Das geht schon in Richtung lebensmüde. Du solltest dringend mal bei Hibike vorbei schauen.  (Bin allerdings erst Montag wieder da.)



Vielleicht nehme ich mir morgen mal frei.  Ich möchte wirklich nicht sehen, wie eine Bremsscheibe aussieht, die sich aus ihrer Form begiebt... 

(Obwohl ich Dich da schon ganz gerne mal antreffen würde!)


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ein satz ratze fatze schienbeinprotektoren.



oh toll, ziehst Du die heute Abend an?!


----------



## Maggo (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh toll, ziehst Du die heute Abend an?!



nur zum uphill, da sind meine muskeln immer so kalt.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht nehme ich mir morgen mal frei.  Ich möchte wirklich nicht sehen, wie eine Bremsscheibe aussieht, die sich aus ihrer Form begiebt...
> 
> (Obwohl ich Dich da schon ganz gerne mal antreffen würde!)


In einer BB's ist ein Bild von einer die völlig aus From ist 

Hoffe nur es war nicht die vordere ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mit deinen Bremsscheiben in Papierstärke zu fahren ist schon mehr als leichtsinnig. [/COLOR]



Ich hatte im Juni oder Juli die Bremsscheiben an Gerd's Tupperware mal mit meiner digitalen Mikrometerschraube nachgemessen. Damals waren die schon unter 1,4mm...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Vielleicht brauchst du ein neues Rad!  [/COLOR]



Ich spendier' den gelben Sack für's Alte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> In einer BB's ist ein Bild von einer die völlig aus From ist
> 
> Hoffe nur es war nicht die vordere ......



 findest Du das noch? Könntest Du mal ein Bild posten? Vielleicht beschleunigt das meine Bemühungen...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh toll, ziehst Du die heute Abend an?!


 
zum


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hatte im Juni oder Juli die Bremsscheiben an Gerd's Tupperware mal mit meiner digitalen Mikrometerschraube nachgemessen. Damals waren die schon unter 1,4mm...



ich hatte eigentlich in Erinnerung 1,2mm. Na dann kann ich ja noch `ne Weile...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

_Bäuerchen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

... boah bin ich vollgemampft und satt


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich spendier' den gelben Sack für's Alte



Maul!


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Bäuerchen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> ... boah bin ich vollgemampft und satt



hole mir jetzt auch mal `nen Brot... Und `ne Glühbirne, die mir unverschämterweise am Dunstabzug durchgebrannt ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

... bei uns gab's heute Speggi Bollo FP


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht nehme ich mir morgen mal frei.  Ich möchte wirklich nicht sehen, wie eine Bremsscheibe aussieht, die sich aus ihrer Form begiebt...
> 
> (Obwohl ich Dich da schon ganz gerne mal antreffen würde!)


Wenn du danach noch was siehst. *Horroszenario bau*: Bremsscheiben erwärmen sich ja beim Bremsen. Dabei dehnt sich das Material aus und verspannt sich. Wenn deine Papierscheibe der Verspannung nicht mehr stand hält, wird sie reißen. Da in so einem Bremssattel nicht viel Platz zwischen den Bläge ist, wird wohl das Rad blockieren. Wenn du Glück hast, passiert das am Hinterrad zuerst und bei kontrollierbarer Geschwindigkeit. Wenn du Pech hast... ab hier bitte das Szenario in weiteren bunten Farben (es empfiehlt sich *rot*) ausmalen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> findest Du das noch? Könntest Du mal ein Bild posten? Vielleicht beschleunigt das meine Bemühungen...


 
Ist in der Aussgabe 11/07 der B*** 


wahltho schrieb:


> Ich spendier' den gelben Sack für's Alte


 
ist da kein Pfand drauf   In Germanien gibt es doch Pfand fpr PET


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wenn du danach noch was siehst. *Horroszenario bau*: Bremsscheiben erwärmen sich ja beim Bremsen. Dabei dehnt sich das Material aus und verspannt sich. Wenn deine Papierscheibe der Verspannung nicht mehr stand hält, wird sie reißen. Da in so einem Bremssattel nicht viel Platz zwischen den Bläge ist, wird wohl das Rad blockieren. Wenn du Glück hast, passiert das am Hinterrad zuerst und bei kontrollierbarer Geschwindigkeit. Wenn du Pech hast... ab hier bitte das Szenario in weiteren bunten Farben (es empfiehlt sich *rot*) ausmalen.



Ich merk` schon, Du hast verstanden was ich unter Motivation meinte...


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> ist da kein Pfand drauf   In Germanien gibt es doch Pfand fpr PET



Mal schaun, wie genußvoll Du noch bikest, wenn hinter Dir jemand mit der Peitsche agiert!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Bremsscheiben erwärmen sich ja beim Bremsen. Dabei dehnt sich das Material aus und verspannt sich. Wenn deine Papierscheibe der Verspannung nicht mehr stand hält, wird sie reißen. Da in so einem Bremssattel nicht viel Platz zwischen den Bläge ist, wird wohl das Rad blockieren...



Habe ich Gerd auch schon so erzählt


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mal schaun, wie genußvoll Du noch bikest, wenn hinter Dir jemand mit der Peitsche agiert!


So langsam kannst du doch gar nicht fahren um noch hinter mich zu kommen   

Notfalls muss ich auf das weiter oben beschriebene Gericht zurückkommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist da kein Pfand drauf   In Germanien gibt es doch Pfand fpr PET



 In den gelben Sack gehört doch nur Zeug, das man noch recyclen kann. Gerds Tupperware ist daher eher was für den Sondermüll


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Ein Abenteuer für die Trailsüchtigen für 2008 ???? Bin stark am ueberlegen dort Spass zu haben und beim Grischa Trail Ride mitzumachen .....

http://www.bike-explorer.ch/grischatrail/default.htm

*GrischaTrail RIDE - Der einzigartige Contest für Soulrider*

http://www.bike-explorer.ch/grischatrail/default.htm 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/enduro-challenge_grischatrailride.110789.htm

http://www.photopress.ch/showCustom...27FA16710E8E8D786DC28FE181C?oid=1071111120121

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.9724/Mountainbike.9724.html

Können das ja nächstens mal beplauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> In den gelben Sack gehört doch nur Zeug, das man noch recyclen kann. Gerds Tupperware ist daher eher was für den Sondermüll



Im Gegensatz zu Nicolai, die auf die Haltbarkeit ihrer Bikes nicht so viel geben, gibt Trek lebenslange Garantie!  Das Rad kommt nie in den Müll, wird nie recyclet (jedenfalls nicht bei mir).


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So langsam kannst du doch gar nicht fahren um noch hinter mich zu kommen
> 
> Notfalls muss ich auf das weiter oben beschriebene Gericht zurückkommen



Oh, wir werden von Deinen Kochkünsten verwöhnt?!?! Prima!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, wir werden von Deinen Kochkünsten verwöhnt?!?! Prima!!!



Hängt davon ab, welches Gericht gemeint war, wenn es das in dem N-TV-Artikel, zu dem ich den Link gepostet habe, war, würde ich mich nicht so freuen


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ist der neue LRS bestellt???



ja ist er...bin mal gespannt wie lange ich noch warten muss...*aufdemstuhlhinundherrutsch*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal mahlzeit hkn - Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja ist er...bin mal gespannt wie lange ich noch warten muss...*aufdemstuhlhinundherrutsch*



whow!    Welcher denn nun genau??? Der braune?

Ich rutsche auch ganz nervös auf dem Stuhl herum, wenn ich so lange warten muß endlich in Händen zu halten, was ich schon so lange begehre!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erstmal mahlzeit hkn - Soviel Zeit muss sein



mahlzeit - wobei du ja schon satt gefuttert bist. ich bin noch jagen und sammeln



Arachne schrieb:


> whow!    Welcher denn nun genau??? Der braune?



nee, hole mir nun doch weiße felgen. die braunen waren zwar eigentlich meine favoriten, aber die gibts leider nicht in panzerbreit  so hatte ich also nur noch die wahl zwischen grun, schwarz und weiß. also ist es weiß geworden.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich rutsche auch ganz nervös auf dem Stuhl herum, wenn ich so lange warten muß endlich in Händen zu halten, was ich schon so lange begehre!



hihi, ich dachte ich bin ein fuchs und bestell bei 2 unterschiedlichen läden, einer wird bestimmt schneller liefern...vielleicht kommt ja was morgen. ansonsten ruf ich montag mal wegen dem LRS an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich rutsche auch ganz nervös auf dem Stuhl herum, wenn ich so lange warten muß endlich in Händen zu halten, was ich schon so lange begehre!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Oktober 2007)

wobei ich jetzt in ner aktuellen bikerbravo gesehen habe das es die nun auch in pornogold gibt - das wäre natürlich auch was gewesen...mist 2 wochen zu spät gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wobei ich jetzt in ner aktuellen bikerbravo gesehen habe das es die nun auch in pornogold gibt...



Dann brauchst Du als Accessoire aber eine passende fette Goldklunkerkette für den Hals


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wobei ich jetzt in ner aktuellen bikerbravo gesehen habe das es die nun auch in pornogold gibt - das wäre natürlich auch was gewesen...mist 2 wochen zu spät gesehen



uuuuaaaaahhh....

Berücksichtige bitte, dass ich auch noch mal mit Dir fahren möchte (ohne blind zu werden)!


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann brauchst Du als Accessoire aber eine passende fette Goldklunkerkette für den Hals


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann brauchst Du als Accessoire aber eine passende fette Goldklunkerkette für den Hals



Ach so, es gibt doch auch noch die vergoldete Rohloff-Kette, die käme auch gut


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, ich dachte ich bin ein fuchs und bestell bei 2 unterschiedlichen läden, einer wird bestimmt schneller liefern...vielleicht kommt ja was morgen. ansonsten ruf ich montag mal wegen dem LRS an.


 
Dachte der Fuchs ist in den Ferien


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so, es gibt doch auch noch die vergoldete Rohloff-Kette, die käme auch gut


 
Dann gibt es bestimmt auch noch einen Flite mit Swarovskikristallen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann gibt es bestimmt auch noch einen Flite mit Swarovskikristallen



 

Leichtbau in seiner Vollendung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

815


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 815


 
Ich beteilige mich erst bei den wirklich wichtigen K-Fragen Entscheidungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. Oktober 2007)

@hkn: weiß iss schick. gold hätt ich auch gut gefunden. was passiert mit dem alten satz? slicks??


----------



## Maggo (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich beteilige mich erst bei den wirklich wichtigen K-Fragen Entscheidungen



45k iss nicht unwichtig.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Zum Thema "Pimp my Bike" oder es werde Licht 

http://www.fossilfool.com/alexis-standing.jpg


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 45k iss nicht unwichtig.


 
werde mich im Verborgenen halten und blitzschnell zustossen un der Meister der 45k Frage sein *hähähähä*


----------



## Tonino (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Pimp my Bike" oder es werde Licht
> 
> http://www.fossilfool.com/alexis-standing.jpg



find ich nicht einmal schlecht


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Im Google mit "Pimp my bike" suchen und dann bei den Bilder, gibt es ja schon schöne Dinge die bei Goldenen Felgen auch noch unbedingt ans Rad müssen 

http://images.google.ch/imgres?imgu...mages?q=pimp+my+bike&svnum=10&um=1&hl=de&sa=N


und dann mal durch die Bilderchen klicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (11. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hkn: weiß iss schick. gold hätt ich auch gut gefunden. was passiert mit dem alten satz? slicks??



nee, werde noch mal nen anlauf starten und den noch mal checken bzw. zentrieren lassen und dann für die spikes verwenden bzw. als reserve verwenden


----------



## Maggo (11. Oktober 2007)

falls du deine hr nabe mal loswerden willst sag mir bescheid.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> falls du deine hr nabe mal loswerden willst sag mir bescheid.



ich werde dran denken wenn nix mehr geht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Oktober 2007)

Wie ist denn momentan eigentlich die aktuelle Sonnenuntergangslage? Evtl. würde ich heute trotz Dauermüdigkeit meinen gemütlichen Sessel nochmal verlassen, um euch ein wenig auf der Hofheim-Runde zu scheuchen.  Nur Spass!!! 
Ab wann braucht man denn etwa Licht? Weiß ja nicht, ob sich das für mich dann lohnt.   Würde wenn, nur die Mirage mit einem Strahler mitbringen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Guckst du hier

http://www.sonnenuntergang.de/home/


rauf 07:38
runter: 18:45


In Zürich ist es 3 Min länger hell


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guckst du hier
> 
> http://www.sonnenuntergang.de/home/
> 
> ...


Klar, die meterologischen Zeiten sind bekannt. Das sagt aber nichts über die tatsächlichen Sichtverhältnisse im Wald aus.  




mzaskar schrieb:


> In Zürich ist es 3 Min länger hell


SAUEREI!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Klar, die meterologischen Zeiten sind bekannt. Das sagt aber nichts über die tatsächlichen Sichtverhältnisse im Wald aus.
> 
> 
> SAUEREI!


 
Tja in der Schweiz dauert halt alles etwas länger   

und für die Ausleuchtung des Trails empfehle ich 

http://www.fossilfool.com/alexis-standing.jpg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Evtl. würde ich heute trotz Dauermüdigkeit meinen gemütlichen Sessel nochmal verlassen, um euch ein wenig auf der Hofheim-Runde zu scheuchen.  Nur Spass!!!



Gib' nicht so an  wie 'nen Pfund Gehacktes am Stück, sonst scheuche ich Dich 'mal separat so richtig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Klar, die meterologischen Zeiten sind bekannt. Das sagt aber nichts über die tatsächlichen Sichtverhältnisse im Wald aus.



Ich habe an den letzten Abenden festgestellt, dass es bereits ab kurz vor Sieben ohne Beleuchtung im Wald keinen Sinn mehr macht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gib' nicht so an  wie 'nen Pfund Gehacktes am Stück, sonst scheuche ich Dich 'mal separat so richtig


Bitte Lesen sie auch die Packungsbeilage sowie das winzige Weißgedruckte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gib' nicht so an  wie 'nen Pfund Gehacktes am Stück, sonst scheuche ich Dich 'mal separat so richtig



ein Pfund Gehacktes am Stück????????  

Fünf Liter Öl in dünnen Scheiben bitte!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ein Pfund Gehacktes am Stück????????



Ist so 'ne Redensart meines alten Herrn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bitte Lesen sie auch die Packungsbeilage sowie das winzige Weißgedruckte.



Immer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

793


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Gude Gresi und wie?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

wann ist denn eigentlich


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wann ist denn eigentlich



31. Oktober


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wann ist denn eigentlich



Warum willst Du das denn wissen?


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich setz mich nochmal aufs Rad. Draußen ist es endg**l.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Warum willst Du das denn wissen?


 
Damit ich mich verkleiden und die Leut erschrecken kann 

Obwohl das mache ich so ja schon  fishing for compliments 





Im Moment hängen die Geschäfte voll mit irgendwelchen gruseligen Verkleidungen und da dachte ich mir für Karneval ist es noch zu früh


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Oktober 2007)

Werde mich jetzt weiter meinem Sessel und meinem Schatz widmen. Ich komm heute irgendwie gar nicht in Schwaung.  Wünsch euch heute viel Spaß ab Hofheim!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein Abenteuer für die Trailsüchtigen für 2008 ???? Bin stark am ueberlegen dort Spass zu haben und beim Grischa Trail Ride mitzumachen .....
> 
> http://www.bike-explorer.ch/grischatrail/default.htm
> 
> ...





Am nächsten Freitag, ich wäre evtl interessiert. 


Den Wein hab ich heut abgeholt


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Am nächsten Freitag, ich wäre evtl interessiert.
> 
> 
> Den Wein hab ich heut abgeholt


 
Hi geht es dir gut 


Wein hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Oktober 2007)

WODAN PN, wann treffen wir uns am Meer?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

Werd mal in den Abendausgang gehen


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hi geht es dir gut
> 
> 
> Wein hört sich gut an



geht gut, bin müde, brauch was zu essen...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Oktober 2007)

@mszasker: später icq?


----------



## wondermike (11. Oktober 2007)

Warum warum warum WARUM müssen ausgerechnet MORGEN die be*********, abge*******, ver******* Lokführer streiken, hä?????


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Oktober 2007)

das frag ich mich auch!

Hab das Glück das mein Ausbildungsbetreuer meiner jetzigen Abteilung ganz in meiner nähe wohnt und mich mitnehmen kann


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Oktober 2007)

gude
so
es gibt neuigkeiten....
Punkt 1 mein Paket ist nun nach fast 7 Tagen bei Actionsports angekommen
Punkt 2 sie verweigern evtl die Garantie weil ich angeblich die naben auseinandergehabt haben soll... weil da so eine dichtung falsch drin ist....un die ja nur raußfallen kann wenn die naben auseinandergebaut....dabei hab ich nioch nicht mal des passende werkzeug....
hab lediglich den zahnkranz abgeschraubt... un dann kam mit dieser ring entgegen gefallen ,.... ha ichn halt wieder reingehängt....
un jetzt meinen die ich hätt da rumgeschraubt


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Warum warum warum WARUM müssen ausgerechnet MORGEN die be*********, abge*******, ver******* Lokführer streiken, hä?????



Was ist denn los? Du hast doch ein Auto.  Is in der Werkstatt, he.


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

@ Ratte

Du kannst die B8 vllt. auch meiden und in Liederbach die L3016 an der Coca Cola vorbei fahren. Dort bin ich heute morgen lang und es war erstaunlich wenig los. Oder musst Du auf die A66 Richtung WI?


----------



## wondermike (11. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was ist denn los? Du hast doch ein Auto.  Is in der Werkstatt, he.



Nee, muss morgen Abend zum Flughafen. Bin dann nämlich mal weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nee, muss morgen Abend zum Flughafen. Bin dann nämlich mal weg.



Du Dreggsagg, wie der Plauscher zu sagen pflegt. 
Naja, dann wünsch ich Dir eben viel Spass.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Oktober 2007)

armer iggi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

So bin schonmal zurück. War eine sehr schöne Runde, eigentlich fast schon als kompletter Night-Ride, um den Staufen rum. Trailillastig mit Spitzkehren und Schwarzer Sau 

Anschliessendes Après-Biken in der Gundi war auch sehr nett 

Auf dem Rückweg habe ich dann nochmal die Teufelsbahn mitgenommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Wegen Samstag:

Luberon-Robert hat Samstag keine Zeit.

Wir haben jetzt für Sonntag den 28. Oktober eine Tour vereinbart, entweder in der Wiesbadener Ecke oder aber auch im Rheingau


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wegen Samstag:
> 
> Luberon-Robert hat Samstag keine Zeit.
> 
> Wir haben jetzt für Sonntag den 28. Oktober eine Tour vereinbart, entweder in der Wiesbadener Ecke oder aber auch im Rheingau



Da hab ich die Kinder und werde im Taunus fahren müssen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

... einer Hochtaunusrunde am Samstag stünde somit nichts entgegen


----------



## MichaelFFM (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So bin schonmal zurück. War eine sehr schöne Runde, eigentlich fast schon als kompletter Night-Ride, um den Staufen rum. Trailillastig mit Spitzkehren und Schwarzer Sau
> 
> Anschliessendes Après-Biken in der Gundi war auch sehr nett
> 
> Auf dem Rückweg habe ich dann nochmal die Teufelsbahn mitgenommen



Brrrrrrr ist das frisch da draussen, bin aber auch angekommen zuhause und werde auch gleich ins Bett gehen.

Lustige und nette Runde sowohl beim fahren als auch beim aprebiken....

[email protected]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich komm heute irgendwie gar nicht in Schwaung.



Schade, wir hätten Dich gerne mal so richtig gescheucht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schade, wir hätten Dich gerne mal so richtig gescheucht


War zu müd und nachts fahr ich aus mehreren Gründen eh keine Trails. Für mich ist die Nachtfahrerei eigentlich nur notwendiges Übel zum Heimkommen. Wäre daher wohl sowieso schon um 19 Uhr Richtung Heimat abgebogen und zu so einer kurzen Runde konnte ich mich dann heute nicht motivieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wäre daher wohl sowieso schon um 19 Uhr Richtung Heimat abgebogen und zu so einer kurzen Runde konnte ich mich dann heute nicht motivieren.



Offen gesagt: Ich hatte auch überhaupt nicht mehr mit Dir gerechnet, w/ 19:00 Uhr Dunkelheit und Deiner mir bekannten Abneigungen gegen derartige Night Rides


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Gerd (& Plauscher) do you read?



wahltho schrieb:


> Wegen Samstag:
> 
> Luberon-Robert hat Samstag keine Zeit.
> 
> Wir haben jetzt für Sonntag den 28. Oktober eine Tour vereinbart, entweder in der Wiesbadener Ecke oder aber auch im Rheingau



...



wahltho schrieb:


> ... einer Hochtaunusrunde am Samstag stünde somit nichts entgegen


----------



## MichaelFFM (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd (& Plauscher) do you read?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wann würdet Ihr denn da dann losfahren wollen ?


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... einer Hochtaunusrunde am Samstag stünde somit nichts entgegen



Leider doch.....ein Termin meinerseits.  Ich kann nur Sonntag fahren oder Samstagvormittag max. bis 13:00.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Leider doch.....ein Termin meinerseits.  Ich kann nur Sonntag fahren oder Samstagvormittag max. bis 13:00.



Ich werde Samstag und Sonntag fahren 

... vielleicht ergibt sich ja doch noch was


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde Samstag und Sonntag fahren



Ja, ich ja auch. Ich meinte  ich kann am Samstag nur vormittags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, ich ja auch. Ich meinte  ich kann am Samstag nur vormittags.



Vllt. auch Samstag vormittag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

Ach so...

756


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. auch Samstag vormittag



 Scherzkeks 

Leider fällt mir jetzt auch noch ein Termin vormittags ein.  Das ist jetzt leider kein Scherz  Somit fällt der Samstag biketechnisch flach.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so...
> 
> 756


755 ich liege auf der LAuer


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 755 ich liege auf der LAuer



Ich leg mich zwischenzeitlich mal ins Bett.  GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Scherzkeks
> 
> Leider fällt mir jetzt auch noch ein Termin vormittags ein.  Das ist jetzt leider kein Scherz  Somit fällt der Samstag biketechnisch flach.



Mein Gott, das ist echt so schrecklich kompliziert mit den Verabredungen bei Frauen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Scherzkeks
> 
> Leider fällt mir jetzt auch noch ein Termin vormittags ein.  Das ist jetzt leider kein Scherz  Somit fällt der Samstag biketechnisch flach.


Hauptsache du bist am 21 dabei


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich leg mich zwischenzeitlich mal ins Bett.  GN8



guuds Nächtle


----------



## wondermike (11. Oktober 2007)

Also dann, wenn ich's denn zum Flughafen schaffe, bin ich dann zwei Wochen in Urlaub. Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß beim Biken.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

749


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also dann, wenn ich's denn zum Flughafen schaffe, bin ich dann zwei Wochen in Urlaub. Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß beim Biken.



Dir einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also dann, wenn ich's denn zum Flughafen schaffe, bin ich dann zwei Wochen in Urlaub. Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß beim Biken.



 Schönen und erholsamen Urlaub


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also dann, wenn ich's denn zum Flughafen schaffe, bin ich dann zwei Wochen in Urlaub. Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß beim Biken.



Nimm lieber ein Taxi.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott, das ist echt so schrecklich kompliziert mit den Verabredungen bei Frauen



Das Leben ist eben mal kein Ponyhof.


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hauptsache du bist am 21 dabei



Bis jetzt noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Leben ist eben mal kein Ponyhof.



... sei denn man ist ein Pony


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Oktober 2007)

So und jetzt endgültig GN8


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... sei denn man ist ein Pony



Ich mach mich auch hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch



da hatte ich doch den falschen Post erwischt  

Ich mach mich auch hübsch


----------



## Alberto68 (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd (& Plauscher) do you read?
> 
> ...



Kaum zu ueberlesen

koennte mir vorstellen am Samstag oder Sonntag den Feldberg mal wieder von hinten anzuschauen


----------



## Zilli (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
bin gut angekommen und vor ner halben Stunde mit dem Apres-A****** ferdisch geworden.

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet mehr Schbass.

ach und Vorsicht: noch 736 *sotuealsobichdamitentscheiderwär*


----------



## Zilli (12. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Kaum zu ueberlesen
> 
> koennte mir vorstellen am Samstag oder Sonntag den Feldberg mal wieder von hinten anzuschauen


Je nachdem, was Gerd am Abend vorher gegessen hat, würd ich mir das mit hinten (positionstechnisch) schwer überlegen .... .... .... nein, Du wirst vorne freiwillig mitrasen.


----------



## Zilli (12. Oktober 2007)

Gute Nacht an die Schlafenden;

ansonsten:
Guten Morgen liebe Plauscher/innen,
Erster !


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Gute Nacht an die Schlafenden;
> 
> ansonsten:
> Guten Morgen liebe Plauscher/innen,
> Erster !



das zählt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Je nachdem, was Gerd am Abend vorher gegessen hat, würd ich mir das mit hinten (positionstechnisch) schwer überlegen .... .... .... nein, Du wirst vorne freiwillig mitrasen.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

@wondermike: Schönen Urlaub, erhohl Dich, komm` gesund wieder!!!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wondermike: Schönen Urlaub, erhohl Dich, komm` gesund wieder!!!



Noch wach


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd (& Plauscher) do you read?
> 
> ...



Ja, hab` es registriert!  Hochtaunus, gerne!  Und ja, ich weiß, dass ich manchmal pienzig bin...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Hab auch extra für Dich Nena ausgemacht und durch Sinsémilia ersetzt


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Noch wach



Hab` mir morgen frei genommen!  Und Du?


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab auch extra für Dich Nena ausgemacht und durch Sinsémilia ersetzt



Prima!  Sinsémilia kenne ich zwar nicht, schlimmer kann es aber wohl kaum sein!  Entschuldige, ich bin auch um diese Zeit noch so frech...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Leider nicht frei  fand halt nach dem Ausgang noch ein Bierchen im Kühler 
.
.
.
.
um 6 geht das getröte wieder los   
...
und Sport für Morgen geplant ... ob das gut geht


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Prima!  Sinsémilia kenne ich zwar nicht, schlimmer kann es aber wohl kaum sein!  Entschuldige, ich bin auch um diese Zeit noch so frech...



Sinsemilia ist eine französiche Reggae Band 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinsemilia

um Lichtjahre besser, als Nena meine neue Liebe


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Leider nicht frei  fand halt nach dem Ausgang noch ein Bierchen im Kühler
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Ich würde dann mal Bett vorschlagen!!! An Deiner Stelle, wäre ich morgen Tot...  Welcher Sport ist denn geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

apopo ich habe eine 2te Gipfelstürmer CD erhalten, da die erste einen technischen Defekt hat...Intresse?


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sinsemilia ist eine französiche Reaggea Band
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinsemilia
> 
> um Lichtjahre besser, als Nena meine neue Liebe



Reggae kann ich mir manchmal sehr gut anhören!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich würde dann mal Bett vorschlagen!!! An Deiner Stelle, wäre ich morgen Tot...  Welcher Sport ist denn geplant?



Rad zur Arbeit ....... entspannend, schön,   ... weil´s Spass macht

Muckibude .... anstrengend, Muskelkater, ..... FÜr den Winter 

und das alles vor der A*****

was machst du noch zu dieser Zeit hier?


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> apopo ich habe eine 2te Gipfelstürmer CD erhalten, da die erste einen technischen Defekt hat...Intresse?



Gipfelstürmer?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gipfelstürmer?



http://www.lukasstoeckli.ch/dynamic/page.asp?seiid=4


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Rad zur Arbeit ....... entspannend, schön,   ... weil´s Spass macht
> 
> Muckibude .... anstrengend, Muskelkater, ..... FÜr den Winter
> 
> ...



Oha, vor der A***** bekomme ich gerade so die Fahrt dorthin hin...

Ich bin noch hier, weil ich nach dem Aprés-Biken noch eine Schleife gefahren bin und dann Wäsche aufgehängt habe...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Mist da war noch ein kaltes Hopfengetränk ....


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.lukasstoeckli.ch/dynamic/page.asp?seiid=4



Selbstverständlich!


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Bist Du in Ffm. mobil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oha, vor der A***** bekomme ich gerade so die Fahrt dorthin hin...
> 
> Ich bin noch hier, weil ich nach dem Aprés-Biken noch eine Schleife gefahren bin und dann Wäsche aufgehängt habe...



Vorteil ist, wir haben auf der A****** ein Fitness Studio (jaja die Schweizer Grossbank #2) da bietet es sich an.... und ich muss dann nur einmal Duschen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich komme mit meiner kleinen Schwarzen Rennsemmel


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oha, vor der A***** bekomme ich gerade so die Fahrt dorthin hin...
> 
> Ich bin noch hier, weil ich nach dem Aprés-Biken noch eine Schleife gefahren bin und dann Wäsche aufgehängt habe...



Ich habe auch nur 12 km am Fluss entlang durch den Wald von Langnau nis Zürich 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sihltal


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vorteil ist, wir haben auf der A****** ein Fitness Studio (jaja die Schweizer Grossbank #2) da bietet es sich an.... und ich muss dann nur einmal Duschen



 Toll! Habe sowas mal in der Deutschen Bundesbank kennen gelernt. Die haben sogar ein Hallenbad und eine Sporthalle, inkl. etlichen abendlichen Kursen, auf ihrem Gelände.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nur 12 km am Fluss entlang durch den Wald von Langnau nis Zürich
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sihltal



Wau bin erstaunt wo ich da wohne  .... habe mal die Links durchgeklickt ..... erstaunlich


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Toll! Habe sowas mal in der Deutschen Bundesbank kennen gelernt. Die haben sogar ein Hallenbad und eine Sporthalle, inkl. etlichen abendlichen Kursen, auf ihrem Gelände.



Dito 

Wir haben diese Woche noch die F1 Büchsen von BMW Sauber im Haus ..... sind schon hübsche Seifenkisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich!



Bring dir dann die defekte mit


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich komme mit meiner kleinen Schwarzen Rennsemmel



Im Zug?! Ist das ein HT? Nur wegen der Tourenplanung...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du in Ffm. mobil?





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich komme mit meiner kleinen Schwarzen Rennsemmel



Bin Mobil


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bring dir dann die defekte mit



Supi!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im Zug?! Ist das ein HT? Nur wegen der Tourenplanung...



NeeNee  Cube AMS125 k124 (bronze) das schöne


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

wär doch was für die Plauscher

http://www.lukasstoeckli.ch/dynamic/page.asp?seiid=19


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Apopo bin Freitags mit Luca im Odenwald, denke mal er wird mich dort quälen  
Abgesehen davon habe ich mal den Link zum Grischa Tail Ride (http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/enduro-challenge_grischatrailride.110789.htm) gepostet, da ich ja schon Lust hätte dort zu fahren, über welchen wir uns am Freitag auch noch mal unterhalten wollten ......


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wär doch was für die Plauscher
> 
> http://www.lukasstoeckli.ch/dynamic/page.asp?seiid=19



 Steht da was von um die 30000Hm???


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Apopo bin Freitags mit Luca im Odenwald, denke mal er wird mich dort quälen
> Abgesehen davon habe ich mal den Link zum Grischa Tail Ride (http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/enduro-challenge_grischatrailride.110789.htm) gepostet, da ich ja schon Lust hätte dort zu fahren, über welchen wir uns am Freitag auch noch mal unterhalten wollten ......



 Aber, da brauch` ich erst mal `ne Enduro...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Steht da was von um die 30000Hm???



Komm ... du bist doch fit 

ich glaube die ganze Tour hat 93000 HM zu bieten ... 

Naja der Schweizer Nationalheld eben :

PS: Der Sport muss Morgen, glaube ich, ausfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber, da brauch` ich erst mal `ne Enduro...



Hast ja noch Zeit 

und das schöne ... es geht nich um die Geschwindigkeit, sondern um die Whl der besten, schönen und auch TrailigSouligen Strecke 

könne es ja auch so machen, du fährst Bergauf, wir nehmen die Bergbahn hoch, fahren Bergab, während du die Bergbahn nimmst


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast ja noch Zeit
> 
> und das schöne ... es geht nich um die Geschwindigkeit, sondern um die Whl der besten, schönen und auch TrailigSouligen Strecke



Hört sich jedenfalls sehr nett an!!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hört sich jedenfalls sehr nett an!!



Wir sehen uns ja Sonntag in ner Woche 

Freue mich schon .. Bedingung, ein leckeres Stück Kuchen muss drin sein ... Man(n) braucht schliesslich Ziele


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns ja Sonntag in ner Woche
> 
> Freue mich schon .. Bedingung, ein leckeres Stück Kuchen muss drin sein ... Man(n) braucht schliesslich Ziele



Ist fester Bestandteil!  Hast Du Dir schon überlegt, was Du abends kochst?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist fester Bestandteil!  Hast Du Dir schon überlegt, was Du abends kochst?



Nööö aber kann ja mal zum Grillen in die Schweiz einladen 

Ich glaub da lag noch ein Hopfengetränk im Kühler


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

so mache mal dies 






und dann jenes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




um anschliessend dieses




tun zu können

Kurz gesagt


----------



## Maggo (12. Oktober 2007)

morsche


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche



Morsche, net klingeln


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

wenn du über die A5 fährst,
schau mal runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn du über die A5 fährst,
> schau mal runter



wohin, richtung gaspedal?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

auf die A5


----------



## Maggo (12. Oktober 2007)

ok. also dann,ab ins off!


----------



## ratte (12. Oktober 2007)

Moin zusammen.

@Maggo
Danke für das Ausleihen Deiner Rückfahrbegleitung. 
Sch.. gings mir dreckig. 
Allerdings hatte ich gestern abend dann letztlich zu viele Spinnen daheim, so dass ein etwas größeres achtbeiniges Exemplar erstmal rausgeflogen ist.  

@caro
Danke für de Fahrtipp. Die Idee hatte ich gestern ebenfalls und es war wirklich nichts los.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Moin


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

Morgen
@Rizzo: Do kommst def. nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Sieht ja heute morgen etwas trist draussen aus


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

lt. Maggo ist die Autobahn wie leegefgt
ist gar nichts los sagt er


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Oktober 2007)

aber erst ab nordwestkreuz.... ich habe eben erstmal meine frau zum nächstgelegenen ic-bahnhof gebracht. daher wirds garantiert später... wodan erreiche ich nicht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Mach' mich mal los Richtung FRA, bis später


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Ach und denjenigen, die heute an's Meer fahren, wünsche ich viel Spass und kommt heil wieder


----------



## Alberto68 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Plauscher MORGEN 

mir wurde berichtet das ich gestern zum Apre im der Gundel wart ....
aber mir wurden keine klagen gemeldet .  und hat war Sparerips gegessen 
waren die wieder lecker 


WO IST DENN DIE SONNE HEUTE ...HALLO SONNE


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> da hatte ich doch den falschen Post erwischt
> 
> Ich mach mich auch hübsch



Na, das wäre doch Grundvoraussetzung.


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Gute Nacht an die Schlafenden;
> 
> ansonsten:
> Guten Morgen liebe Plauscher/innen,
> Erster !



Hier wird auch zu allen Tricks und Kniffen gegriffen.


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Ach, ganz vergessen......

Morgen Berto und überhaupt alle. Warum scheint die Sonne nicht?


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Und den Meeresanbetern viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hat wer Sparerips gegessen ?



Moin Berto, 

'ne die Spareribs hatte gestern abend keiner der Plauscher, obwohl ich sehr  in Versuchung geraten bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Warum scheint die Sonne nicht?



Das frage ich mich auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

670


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Moin, trüber tach heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

```

```



Miss H schrieb:


> Moin, trüber tach heute



Hi Marion, hast du den Schaltzug gestern noch getauscht?


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub, Du verwechelst mich, ich bin die dem Achter

aber danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich glaub, Du verwechelst mich, ich bin die dem Achter




Ah, stimmt mein Fehler 

Die Dame mit dem fast gerissenen Schaltzug gestern auf der Tour war Miss Rocky


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ah, stimmt mein Fehler
> 
> Die Dame mit dem fast gerissenen Schaltzug gestern auf der Tour war Miss Rocky



Du solltest bei deinen Frauen ein bißchen Ordnung rein bringen, kann sonst peinlich werden


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Hallo Plauscher MORGEN
> 
> mir wurde berichtet das ich gestern zum Apre im der Gundel wart ....
> aber mir wurden keine klagen gemeldet .  und hat war Sparerips gegessen
> ...



Moin,

dabei hab ich mir mit der Bedienung redlich Mühe gegeben!  

Mann war das voll. Zuerst wollten die uns direkt wieder wegschicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ah, stimmt mein Fehler
> 
> Die Dame mit dem fast gerissenen Schaltzug gestern auf der Tour war Miss Rocky



Schön, dass nicht nur ich mich so fühle, als müßte die Nacht erst noch kommen... 

Möchte nicht wissen, wie`s mzaskar geht.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Du solltest bei deinen Frauen ein bißchen Ordnung rein bringen, kann sonst peinlich werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Du solltest bei deinen Frauen ein bißchen Ordnung rein bringen, kann sonst peinlich werden



Ja, ja ich weiss, da gab es schon so manches Miss-Verständnis


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


>



Aber keine Sorge, kommende Woche kümmere ich mich -voll um Dich und Deinen Achter


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, ja ich weiss, da gab es schon so manches Miss-Verständnis



Früher, in der guten alten Zeit (als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren) hätte ich gesagt, kann nicht viel passieren, wenn Du die Finger von den Misses läßt. Heute zu Zeiten des total verlotterten Lebens, zu Zeiten des unehelichen Mätressentums gilt das aber nicht mehr!  Also, uffgebaßt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber keine Sorge, kommende Woche kümmere ich mich -voll um Dich und Deinen Achter




wenndie Sonne scheinen würde wärst Du heute schon dran.    - mit meim Achter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute zu Zeiten des total verlotterten Lebens, zu Zeiten des unehelichen Mätressentums gilt das aber nicht mehr!



 Ist 'ne g**le Zeit, nicht wahr?


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2007)

morgen


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist 'ne g**le Zeit, nicht wahr?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen



Mahlzeit liebe Schüler


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen



...ist Samstag!


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2007)

ich bin ja noch soooooo

 müde


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...ist Samstag!



bist du dir da sicher???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> wenndie Sonne scheinen würde wärst Du heute schon dran.    - mit meim Achter



Vielleicht klart es ja noch auf


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielleicht klart es ja noch auf



hättest Du wohl gerne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> hättest Du wohl gerne?



Klaro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

@Gerd: Kommst Du heute noch zu Hibike?


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro



es klart aber nicht auf  - eigentlich schade


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bist du dir da sicher???



naja, ich laß` mit mir reden.  Irgendwie ist heute schon wie Samstag. Hmm, ne, eigentlich doch nicht. Heute ist wieder Einzug und Besorgungen von Bikezubehör angesagt.

Vielleicht noch ein Trikot, eventuell gibt es auch mal `ne passende lange Hose. Nach einem Paar leichten langen Handschuhen könnte ich mal schauen. Wichtig sind Bremsscheiben, Kassette, Kette, Flickzeug, Latexmilch, `ne Enduro,...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> es klart aber nicht auf  - eigentlich schade



Sehr schade


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Kommst Du heute noch zu Hibike?



bitte, bitte, nicht so laut, kann ich heute schwer ertragen... 

Bisherige Planung: heute Nachmittag erst Mountainstoo, dann Hibike.  Kann ich Dir ebbes mitbringen?


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr schade



also ok, es ist schade! Wenn es allerdings wärmer wäre, wäre es mir so lieber! Sonst würde ich mich entgegen aller Planungen in eine Straußwirtschaft verlagern...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir ebbes mitbringen?



Hab' Dir gerade eine SM geschrieben:

1 x Nobby Nic Faltreifen 2.10" Set vorne und hinten für 48,90 EUR (lt. Internet-Shop auf Lager)

Wäre echt lieb


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr schade



tu mal was - bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' Dir gerade eine SM geschrieben:
> 
> 1 x Nobby Nic Faltreifen 2.10" Set vorne und hinten für 48,90 EUR (lt. Internet-Shop auf Lager)
> 
> Wäre echt lieb



Habe Dir zurückgeSMt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> tu mal was - bitte



Was denn? 

Soll ich versuchen die Wolken wegzupusten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe Dir zurückgeSMt!



Merci - Du bist ein


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> tu mal was - bitte



genau, blinzle mal und wir sind bei 25°C im Luberon!!


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was denn?
> 
> Soll ich versuchen die Wolken wegzupusten



lass Dir was einfallen, wollte eigentlich um 3 schon los heute mit Caroka


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was denn?
> 
> Soll ich versuchen die Wolken wegzupusten



die Erfüllung meines Wunsches wäre mir (und sicherlich auch Miss H) lieber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> lass Dir was einfallen, wollte eigentlich um 3 schon los heute mit Caroka



Um drei mit Caro und Dir - Schade, dass ich da nicht mitfahren kann


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

ganz, ganz schlecht: habe zwar meine DVDs noch nicht wieder entdeckt, lasse gerade aber clips, wie goose1, laufen. Sind ähnlich motivierend...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> die Erfüllung meines Wunsches wäre mir (und sicherlich auch Miss H) lieber!



Wie wäre es mit einer Selbstherapierung in Form warmer Gedanken


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> genau, blinzle mal und wir sind bei 25°C im Luberon!!




was heißt das? Klärt mich mal auf.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Um drei mit Caro und Dir - Schade, dass ich da nicht mitfahren kann



nein Spinnche, nein, Du auch nicht!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> was heißt das? Klärt mich mal auf.



also: da sind die Bienchen und Blütchen - ach was, ich komme einfach mal    vorbei!


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> was heißt das? Klärt mich mal auf.



Ansonsten bedeutet dies: warm, Trails, Seele baumeln lassen, essen gehen und den ganzen anderen Unsinn (!!!), der damit verbunden ist!!! (Südfrankreich)


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ansonsten bedeutet dies: warm, Trails, Seele baumeln lassen, essen gehen und den ganzen anderen Unsinn (!!!), der damit verbunden ist!!! (Südfrankreich)



das könnt mir auch gefallen


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bitte, bitte, nicht so laut, kann ich heute schwer ertragen...
> 
> Bisherige Planung: heute Nachmittag erst Mountainstoo, dann Hibike.  Kann ich Dir ebbes mitbringen?



kannst du ma gucken ob die langfingehandschuhe(sOmmer) haben?? 
Preiskategori bis 25... größe xl-xxl am besten in schwarz grau...ganz egal welche marke....
demnach entscheid ich ob ich demnächst auch mal hinfahre...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> also: da sind die Bienchen und Blütchen - ach was, ich komme einfach mal    vorbei!



  

Lag mir auch auf der Zunge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> also: da sind die Bienchen und Blütchen - ach was, ich komme einfach mal    vorbei!



Bienchen und Blüten - das geht nur wenns warm ist   
Die Bienchen könne bei Kälte nicht mehr fliegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Um drei mit Caro und Dir - Schade, dass ich da nicht mitfahren kann



16:00 Uhr könnt' ich schon eher evtl. schaffen


----------



## Alberto68 (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' Dir gerade eine SM geschrieben:
> 
> 1 x Nobby Nic Faltreifen 2.10" Set vorne und hinten für 48,90 EUR (lt. Internet-Shop auf Lager)
> 
> Wäre echt lieb




Gerdo du gaubst es nicht ....ich hab vorne auf alle fälle schon mal *ein nobby montiert* ..der für hinten liegt noch im keller

iss ja total einfach mit dem reifen da rutscht das rad ja garnicht mehr auf den wurzeln


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lag mir auch auf der Zunge



da warst Du einen Tick zu spät - aber gut, habs registriert...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> das könnt mir auch gefallen




Das Luberon ist momentan generelle des Plauschers Traum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> iss ja total einfach mit dem reifen da rutscht das rad ja garnicht mehr auf den wurzeln



Warte mal ab, bis es wieder nass ist 

Dann helfen Maxxis Minion FR


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 16:00 Uhr könnt' ich schon eher evtl. schaffen



können wir noch mal abklären - Wetter sieht nicht schlecht aus.
meine Tel.-Nr. gibts per PN


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kannst du ma gucken ob die langfingehandschuhe(sOmmer) haben??
> Preiskategori bis 25... größe xl-xxl am besten in schwarz grau...ganz egal welche marke....
> demnach entscheid ich ob ich demnächst auch mal hinfahre...



bei Mountainstoo sind die mittleren Größen etwas ausgedünnt. Ansonsten haben sie Roeckl und Speiseeis. Hibike könntest Du Modelle und Verfügbarkeit im i-net eruieren. 

Generell gibt es die besser schützenden ohne Polster und die noch leichteren mit Polster. Erstere habe ich leider noch nicht mit Polster gefunden.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lag mir auch auf der Zunge


 


Miss H schrieb:


> Bienchen und Blüten - das geht nur wenns warm ist
> Die Bienchen könne bei Kälte nicht mehr fliegen


wenn Du `ne Heizung hast geht das schon!  Außerdem wird es sicherlich warm, wenn es nicht nur an den Gedanken hängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2007)

ich glaub ich muss da jetzt eh mal hin
dir reduziern ja alles


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Gerdo du gaubst es nicht ....ich hab vorne auf alle fälle schon mal *ein nobby montiert* ..der für hinten liegt noch im keller
> 
> iss ja total einfach mit dem reifen da rutscht das rad ja garnicht mehr auf den wurzeln



 NEIN! 

...und sogar schon getestet!!!  Bin mal gespannt, was Du sagst, wenn Du hinten nicht mehr surfen kannst!  2,1, oder tatsächlich 1,8?


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss da jetzt eh mal hin
> dir reduzirn ja alles



wann jetzt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> können wir noch mal abklären - Wetter sieht nicht schlecht aus.
> meine Tel.-Nr. gibts per PN



Na also, geht doch


----------



## Alberto68 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> NEIN!
> 
> ...und sogar schon getestet!!!  Bin mal gespannt, was Du sagst, wenn Du hinten nicht mehr surfen kannst!  2,1, oder tatsächlich 1,8?



2,25


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn Du `ne Heizung hast geht das schon!  Außerdem wird es sicherlich warm, wenn es nicht nur an den Gedanken hängt.



Gerd lass' mal, ich übernehm' das jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn Du `ne Heizung hast geht das schon!  Außerdem wird es sicherlich warm, wenn es nicht nur an den Gedanken hängt.



Wenn Du die Gummistiefel aus Holz dann noch frisch anstreichst ...


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd lass' mal, ich übernehm' das jetzt



Aaaalso, kein Streit bitte, kann ich nicht haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Aaaalso, kein Streit bitte, kann ich nicht haben



Aaaalso Gerd und ich würden uns nie streiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Wir sind uns doch (fast) immer einig


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wann jetzt?



ka wann muss ma gucken wann ich zeit hab.. 
muss ja denke da eh mim bike hin


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Du solltest bei deinen Frauen ein bißchen Ordnung rein bringen, kann sonst peinlich werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir sind uns doch (fast) immer einig



... vor allen Dingen, wenn es um Frauen geht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>



Ach Caro, meine Liebe


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schön, dass nicht nur ich mich so fühle, als müßte die Nacht erst noch kommen...
> 
> Möchte nicht wissen, wie`s mzaskar geht.



so lala 

Habe mich kurzfristig für Homeoffice entschlossen


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2007)

bin mal wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> können wir noch mal abklären - Wetter sieht nicht schlecht aus.
> meine Tel.-Nr. gibts per PN





wahltho schrieb:


> Na also, geht doch





wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd lass' mal, ich übernehm' das jetzt


  


Miss H schrieb:


> Aaaalso, kein Streit bitte, kann ich nicht haben


würden wir nie! 


wahltho schrieb:


> Aaaalso Gerd und ich würden uns nie streiten


 


wahltho schrieb:


> Wir sind uns doch (fast) immer einig


 


wahltho schrieb:


> ... vor allen Dingen, wenn es um Frauen geht


im Allgemeinen:  man muß sie gern haben, sollte sich um sie kümmern,...

EDIT: solange Du nicht mit benutzten Socken nach ihnen wirfst!


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Caro, meine Liebe



Ach, Deinem Charme kann ich ja kaum widerstehen......

@Miss H

Hattest Du mir zwischenzeitlich nicht abgesagt. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum.....von wegen das Wetter ist so schlecht. *tsetsetse*


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> 2,25



nochmal  und


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi Caro, wo warst Du so lnge?


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so lala
> 
> Habe mich kurzfristig für Homeoffice entschlossen



Weise Entscheidung!!   ...wenn einem die offen steht...


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hi Caro, wo warst Du so lnge?



Caro war Inge?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, ganz vergessen in dem Stress


Morsche und Grüezi Zäme


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hi Caro, wo warst Du so lnge?



Meinen Muskelkater auskurieren.


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Caro war Inge?



Flexibilität ist das Stichwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hattest Du mir zwischenzeitlich nicht abgesagt. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum.....von wegen das Wetter ist so schlecht. *tsetsetse*



Tja, aber bei der Aussicht gemeinsam mit einem hübschen Mann, nicht mehr ganz jung, aber in den besten Jahren und mit rasierten Beinen zu biken, da ist sie wieder voll motiviert


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sorry, ganz vergessen in dem Stress
> 
> 
> Morsche und Grüezi Zäme



Brav


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Caro war Inge?



Caro ist Caro und lnge ist lange  -  ist das so schwer?


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Genau!


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, aber bei der Aussicht gemeinsam mit einem hübschen Mann, nicht mehr ganz jung, aber in den besten Jahren und mit rasierten Beinen zu biken, da ist sie wieder voll motiviert



Scheinbar teilt sie nicht gerne.  Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> im Allgemeinen:  man muß sie gern haben, sollte sich um sie kümmern,...







Arachne schrieb:


> EDIT: solange Du nicht mit benutzten Socken nach ihnen wirfst!



Sowas würde ich nie tun 

Die Socke war nur aus meinem Rucksack gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

@ Caro,

16 Uhr mit Wahltho, kommst du mit? oder hat vielleicht noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Scheinbar teilt sie nicht gerne.  Verstehe ich nicht.



Verstehe ich auch nicht, ausser meiner Sicht wäre geteilte Freud' doppelte Freud'


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> @ Caro,
> 
> 16 Uhr mit Wahltho, kommst du mit? oder hat vielleicht noch jemand Lust?



Naja, also zwei Frauen auf einmal reichen mir erstmal


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Caro ist Caro und lnge ist lange  -  ist das so schwer?



heute ist einfach alles schwer!  Naja, gut, es gibt da noch so das ein, oder andere, bei dem die Mühen überhaupt gar nie nicht ins Gewicht fallen würden!


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Die Socke war nur aus meinem Rucksack gefallen



Männer und deren herumliegende Socken sind ein absolutes no go.


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

@ Caro,
meine Stimmung schwankt heute so, hier in Sachsenhausen scheint fast die Sonne, kann aber in kelkhein total anders sein.
ich entscheide mich noch, ob ich fahren will.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Männer und deren herumliegende Socken sind ein absolutes no go.



Ich weiss ja auch nicht wie gerade mir das passieren konnte


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Männer und deren herumliegende Socken sind ein absolutes no go.



Wie? Die Socken jetzt auch???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Männer und deren herumliegende Socken sind ein absolutes no go.



Moment mal,...

... soll das heissen, dass Männer derzeit bei dir ein absolutes no go sind?


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> heute ist einfach alles schwer!  Naja, gut, es gibt da noch so das ein, oder andere, bei dem die Mühen überhaupt gar nie nicht ins Gewicht fallen würden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> @ Caro,
> 
> 16 Uhr mit Wahltho, kommst du mit? oder hat vielleicht noch jemand Lust?



Ach, ich darf jetzt doch mit. Jetzt will ich nicht mehr. *nehmdienasebeleidigthoch*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie? Die Socken jetzt auch???



Oder so!


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja auch nicht wie gerade mir das passieren konnte



ach quatsch, hat doch gar nicht herum gelegen! Hat beim Ein- und Umpacken doch nur mal kurz vom Verborgenen in die Öffentlichkeit und zurück gewechselt!


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oder so!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ach, ich darf jetzt doch mit. Jetzt will ich nicht mehr. *nehmdienasebeleidigthoch*



Ach Caro, natürlich kommst Du mit. Ich hatte mich jetzt schon so auf den flotten Dreier mit MissH und Dir gefreut


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ach, ich darf jetzt doch mit. Jetzt will ich nicht mehr. *nehmdienasebeleidigthoch*



Ups, schlecht geschlafen?  

Wo es doch gerade auch hier heller wird!


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht, ausser meiner Sicht wäre geteilte Freud' doppelte Freud'


 



wahltho schrieb:


> Naja, also zwei Frauen auf einmal reichen mir erstmal


Schlappi 



Miss H schrieb:


> @ Caro,
> meine Stimmung schwankt heute so, hier in Sachsenhausen scheint fast die Sonne, kann aber in kelkhein total anders sein.
> ich entscheide mich noch, ob ich fahren will.


Alles nur Spass. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja auch nicht wie gerade mir das passieren konnte


 



Arachne schrieb:


> Wie? Die Socken jetzt auch???


  



wahltho schrieb:


> Moment mal,...
> 
> ... soll das heissen, dass Männer derzeit bei dir ein absolutes no go sind?


Oh, wie komm ich hier wieder raus.....*grübel*


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Caro, natürlich kommst Du mit. Ich hatte mich jetzt schon so auf den flotten Dreier mit MissH und Dir gefreut



Na gut, die Nummer hatten wir ja auch noch nicht.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Oh, wie komm ich hier wieder raus.....*grübel*



schwer, wenn überhaupt dann nur seeeeeeehhhrr schwer! Du müßtest jedenfalls heute Nachmittag mal mit einem Rad fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Also, eine Runde würde mir heute guttun. Ich schau nachher nochmal vorbei. Jetzt muß ich los.


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> nimmdienasewiederrunter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na gut, die Nummer hatten wir ja auch noch nicht.



Ich versprech Dir auch, dass ich absolut diskret sein und keine Socken hinterlassen werde


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich versprech Dir auch, dass ich absolut diskret sein und keine Socken hinterlassen werde



 sie vorsorglich anzubehalten ist übrigens eine ganz schlechte Strategie!


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> nimmdienasewiederrunter


Okay  



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich versprech Dir auch, dass ich absolut diskret sein und keine Socken hinterlassen werde


Das verspricht ein schöner Nachmittag zu werden.


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Caro, natürlich kommst Du mit. Ich hatte mich jetzt schon so auf den flotten Dreier mit MissH und Dir gefreut



Was heißt heir *flotter Dreier* - ich habe etwas Schonzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sie vorsorglich anzubehalten ist übrigens eine ganz schlechte Strategie!



Also Gerd, ich bin entsetzt, was traust Du mir denn zu?


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Hiiiilfe, ich muß mir jetzt mal Frühstück machen! *hungerhungerhunger*


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sie vorsorglich anzubehalten ist übrigens eine ganz schlechte Strategie!



Allein solche Gedanken sind schon sträflich.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Was heißt heir *flotter Dreier* - ich habe etwas Schonzeit



 Wieso?


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Was heißt heir *flotter Dreier* - ich habe etwas Schonzeit



Wahltho und ich sind ein eingespieltes Team und ganz behutsam mit DIr.


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also Gerd, ich bin entsetzt, was traust Du mir denn zu?



NEIN, NEIN, ich wollte das nur mal so gesagt haben!  Sind übrigens auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Was heißt hier *flotter Dreier* - ich habe etwas Schonzeit



Das dient doch gerade der Rekreation und der Steigerung des körperlichen und geistigen Wohlempfindens


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ...- ich habe etwas Schonzeit



abgelaufen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> abgelaufen!



Oder so


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> NEIN, NEIN, ich wollte das nur mal so gesagt haben!  Sind übrigens auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen!



Kann ich mir bei Dir schlecht vorstellen. Obwohl, wenn Du nur einen trägst, das würde wieder passen.  

*Leute lasst mich los ich muss weg!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wahltho und ich sind ein eingespieltes Team und ganz behutsam mit DIr.



Das beruhigt mich, - keine Bikerolle heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sind übrigens auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen!



Hätte ich auch nicht von Dir erwartet, obwohl...

... bei Deinem sonstigen Chaos


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann ich mir bei Dir schlecht vorstellen. Obwohl, wenn Du nur einen trägst, das würde wieder passen.



Wir Männer mit unseren Socken haben es da ja auch leichter, Ihr Frauen müsst immer erst die Strumpfhose ausziehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> keine Bikerolle heute



Also die Stellung kenne ich noch nicht


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> abgelaufen!



ich bin schwer verletzt - man


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ich bin schwer verletzt - man



Caro und ich werden darauf Rücksicht nehmen und Behutsam sein


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Caro und ich werden darauf Rücksicht nehmen und Behutsam sein




Das klingt gut, da kanste auch de Socke alasse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

So Leut' ich wünsche eine gesegnete Mahlzeit


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Habt Ihr alle nichts zu tun?

Ich muß erst mal in die Kantine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann ich mir bei Dir schlecht vorstellen. Obwohl, wenn Du nur einen trägst, das würde wieder passen.
> 
> *Leute lasst mich los ich muss weg!*



eine Frau - einen aus, zwei Frauen - beide aus!  

Mir passen übrigens meistens beide, wenn ich welche trage...


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Das klingt gut, da kanste auch de Socke alasse



also ich würde das als ziemlich rücksichtslos empfinden!!!


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leut' ich wünsche eine gesegnete Mahlzeit





Miss H schrieb:


> Habt Ihr alle nichts zu tun?
> 
> Ich muß erst mal in die Kantine



Puuuuhhh, endlich!!!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab auch Hunger, gibt es denn hier nichts zu essen


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> eine Frau - einen aus, zwei Frauen - beide aus!
> 
> Mir passen übrigens meistens beide, wenn ich welche trage...



ich habe noch ganz viele einzelne Socken zu Hause


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ich habe noch ganz viele einzelne Socken zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



die bleiben schön brav im Schrank


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Kaffee - 15 Min, sorry muß sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2007)

so wieder da...
gleich gibts essen un dann muss ich um 2 auf der ar**** sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> die bleiben schön brav im Schrank



Trophäensammlung oder wie?


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2007)

so
am wochenernde bin ich wahrscheinlich doch nicht dabei weil meine gabel erst montag oder dienstag kommt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so
> am wochenernde bin ich wahrscheinlich doch nicht dabei weil meine gabel erst montag oder dienstag kommt...



Sehr schade


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Trophäensammlung oder wie?



ja, kannste mal sehen, bin ein bißchen älter als Du


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Feierabend - bis später mädels und jungs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ja, kannste mal sehen, bin ein bißchen älter als Du



Aber nur ein ganz kleines bisschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

@MISS H & Caro: Bleibt es jetzt bei 16:00 Uhr ? (könnte bei mir aber auch evtl. 16:10 Uhr werden) 

Und wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

... irgendwo in Kelkheim/Nähe Kelkheim wäre mir am liebsten, weil ich da am Schnellsten von FRA aus hinkomme


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @MISS H & Caro: Bleibt es jetzt bei 16:00 Uhr ? (könnte bei mir aber auch evtl. 16:10 Uhr werden)
> 
> Und wo wollen wir uns treffen?



Da wir flexibler von der Zeit her sind, würde ich vorschlagen Du gibst den Treffpunkt vor. *Gundelhardt?*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da wir flexibler von der Zeit her sind, würde ich vorschlagen Du gibst den Treffpunkt vor. *Gundelhardt?*



Warum dann nicht gleich vor der Commerzbank in Kelkheim?


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum dann nicht gleich vor der Commerzbank in Kelkheim?



Nix dagegen, dann eben im Geldviertel Kelkheims .......am Puls der Zeit.


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Oh, er ruft schon wieder nach mir.........der Herd.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Oh, er ruft schon wieder nach mir.........der Herd.



Brav!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nix dagegen, dann eben im Geldviertel Kelkheims .......am Puls der Zeit.



Genau: Ich hol' quasi Dich ab und dann geht's ab zum flotten Dreier mit Miss H


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

515


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

@Gerd: Das Paar vom Laggo M., das letzten Sonntag in KH dabei war, heisst übrigens *Corinna* und Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Das Paar vom Laggo M., das letzten Sonntag in KH dabei war, heisst übrigens *Corinna* und Frank



Hmmmmmm, @Caro bist Du auch für "Ingrid" flexibel genug?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm, @Caro bist Du auch für "Ingrid" flexibel genug?




Flexibel im Sinne von was?


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau: Ich hol' quasi Dich ab und dann geht's ab zum flotten Dreier mit Miss H



nicht  MIT sondern ZU Miss H  - ihr könntet hier vorbeikommen, würde mir enorm Höhenmeter ersparen   
16:15 Uhr ca.? 
Aber ohne Lampe, ich habe nämlich immer noch keine


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber nur ein ganz kleines bisschen



gerade das macht den Unterschied


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> nicht  MIT sondern ZU Miss H...



Ok, Korrektur:

Dann geht's ab zu Miss H zum flotten Dreier  

... so gegen 16:15 Uhr.

Also bis 19:00 Uhr wollte ich heute nicht fahren, insofern wäre auch keine Bike-Beleuchtung erforderlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> gerade das macht den Unterschied




... in Bezug auf was? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, Korrektur:
> 
> Dann geht's ab zu Miss H zum flotten Dreier
> 
> ...



Und was zieh ich an?    
Bin noch niiiiiie bei so einer Kälte gefahren.


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' Dir gerade eine SM geschrieben:
> 
> 1 x Nobby Nic Faltreifen 2.10" Set vorne und hinten für 48,90 EUR (lt. Internet-Shop auf Lager)
> 
> Wäre echt lieb




  willste den boden aufschneiden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

erstmal mahlzeit hkn...

... soviel Zeit muss muss sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Und was zieh ich an?



Typische Frauenfrage


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> erstmal mahlzeit hkn...
> 
> ... soviel Zeit muss muss sein



gude wahltho...aber net ablenke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> willste den boden aufschneiden?



Jeden Tag Panzer fahren ist auch langweilig


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jeden Tag Panzer fahren ist auch langweilig



aber du bist doch die woche schon stern gefahren, das reicht doch als abwechslung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber du bist doch die woche schon stern gefahren, das reicht doch als abwechslung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

So ich zieh' micht jetzt um. bis denne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Ach so:

498


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so:
> 
> 498



zieh mich auch um ..... vielleicht trifft man sich ja im Wald  

497


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ich zieh' micht jetzt um. bis denne



oh, ich auch, alles bereit zum flotten Dreier


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

nix mehr los hier im Forum - alles auf Achse, was?  

Auf ,auf, sprach die Stute zum Hengst, die andern reiten schon längst!


----------



## Maggo (12. Oktober 2007)

ich bin geritten. die trails im felsenmeer muss man schon mögen um dort seinen spaß zu haben. ich liebe sie. ich war allen ernstes noch nie so platt nach ner abfahrt.


----------



## Maggo (12. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ka wann muss ma gucken wann ich zeit hab..
> muss ja denke da eh mim bike hin



ich muss da irgendwie die Woche hin, FF kaufen. Vllt könne mer ja zusamme mim Rad fahrn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2007)

schee Maggo 
gibts nicht noch ein paar Bilder von KH? So eins wo der Carsten nicht sehn will  z.b.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Oktober 2007)

@ iggi: is dei Gabbel do?


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Oktober 2007)

gude, bin auch wieder daheeme! ich schliesse mich maggo an... sehr schöne stunden am meer gehabt. diesmal habe ich keine fotos gemacht, dafür aber wat anderet. mehr gefahren nämlich. lucaaaaaaa! was geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> nix mehr los hier im Forum - alles auf Achse, was?
> 
> Auf ,auf, sprach die Stute zum Hengst, die andern reiten schon längst!



Das lässt aber einen gewissen Freiraum zur Interpretation


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude, bin auch wieder daheeme! ich schliesse mich maggo an... sehr schöne stunden am meer gehabt. diesmal habe ich keine fotos gemacht, dafür aber wat anderet. mehr gefahren nämlich. lucaaaaaaa! was geht?





Hab erstmal die Augen verdreht und die Couch aufgewärmt   Momentan fegt die Frau hier rum und jagt mich. Gleich is se aber weg... dann schick ich die Bilder.

War richtig gut heute. Grinsen geht nicht weg. Geile Lines haben wir gefunden und nen ganzen haufen liebe interessierte Zuschauer gehabt. Eigentlich mag ich das gar nicht so mit Zuschauern, heut hats mir aber gefallen.  
Die neue Rinne war der Hammer und die zwei Mitfahrer auch. Rizzo hat schwer zugelegt seit dem letzten mal, es ging viel geschmeidiger und Maggo hatte nicht mal nen Platten  und ist gefahren als wär er schon ein paar mal dortgewesen


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @HKN: Das ist für Dich  ich habs auch getan


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Oktober 2007)

pssst.....ich übrigens auch!


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ iggi: is dei Gabbel do?



moin
soll erst montag kommen oder dienstag


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

Bilder sind unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das lässt aber einen gewissen Freiraum zur Interpretation




ja, das ist ja das schöne an der Sache


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Oktober 2007)

9 sind schon da.... also: ich finde die nicht so schlecht, unscharf ja, aber das hat auch seinen reiz. eins aus der ersten dreihereihe vom maggo ist cool geworden, trotz unschärfe.

ps: jetzt sind alle da... also ich finde, da sind ein paar brauchbare dabei. und so unscharf, dass man meine grimassen nicht sieht, sind sie leider auch nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Da freue ich mich doch schon auf den Tag am Meer 
muss mich jetzt aber ums essen kümmern 
bis Später


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

@Wahltho - Danke für die Reparatur von meim Achter - das gibt Schoki   
@Caroka
nette kleine Tour im Unterhoz gehabt, hatte gar nicht gedacht, dass es zwishcen der Gundel und Hofhein so viele Trails gibt. Es war doch ein sehr netter flotter Dreier  

Liebste Grüße von Miss H


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Es war doch ein sehr netter flotter Dreier



It was a pleasure...

... bei flotten Dreiern mit mir haben sich die Damen noch nie beklagt ...

... bei flotten Zweiern natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe jetzt auch ein Foto von mir drin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

476


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch ein Foto von mir drin


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

@Wahltho: Was für ne Dämpferfeder hast du denn im FR und wie schwer bist Du?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Wahltho: Was für ne Dämpferfeder hast du denn im FR und wie schwer bist Du?



Feder: 650 x 2.3

Ich wiege +/- 70kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Feder: 650 x 2.3
> 
> Ich wiege +/- 70kg



Danke,
mein Dämpfer ist heut gekommen und hat ne 700 x 2,3 er Feder drin. Ich hab momentan 77 kg. Da kauf ich mir erst mal keine neue...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Danke,
> mein Dämpfer ist heut gekommen und hat ne 700 x 2,3 er Feder drin. Ich hab momentan 77 kg. Da kauf ich mir erst mal keine neue...



War bei mir auch die Standardfeder ab Werk...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

*Pöööörrrpppp*

Brauche glaube ich einen 3 fachen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und hiervon was  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dann  kanns weiter gehen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch ein Foto von mir drin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Auf ,auf, sprach die Stute zum Hengst, die andern reiten schon längst!





mzaskar schrieb:


> Das lässt aber einen gewissen Freiraum zur Interpretation



Hmm, 'ne Stefam das lässt eigentlich wenig Raum für Interpretationen, denn es ist eindeutig zweideutig


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

467


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

@Felsenmeerbezwinger

Super Bilder 

Maggo Du hast ja richtig Talent zum Freeriden.  

Wenn ich nicht immer soviel schi$$ um mein Bike hätte,  würde ich ja gerne mal mit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht immer soviel schi$$ um mein Bike hätte,  würde ich ja gerne mal mit.



Wir können da auch gerne mal hinfahren. Luberon-Stefan und -Klaus-Dieter kennen ein g**le Tour dort inklusive Rinne und Felsenmeer...

... wobei man Rinne und Felsenmeer auch umgehen kann


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

So jetzt mach ich euch mal neidig 

Geplant für Sonntag 

http://www.reppi.ch/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5&Itemid=16

oder nur die Hälfte

http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/592


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Felsenmeerbezwinger
> 
> .



Die Bilder sind ausgesprochen bescheiden, Du Schmeichlerin.


Maggo sagte gegen Ende, das ist kein Freeriding das ist Vertriding


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir können da auch gerne mal hinfahren. Luberon-Stefan und -Klaus-Dieter kennen ein g**le Tour dort inklusive Rinne und Felsenmeer...
> 
> ... wobei man Rinne und Felsenmeer auch umgehen kann



Da würde ich gerne zum Spielen hin.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir können da auch gerne mal hinfahren. Luberon-Stefan und -Klaus-Dieter kennen ein g**le Tour dort inklusive Rinne und Felsenmeer...
> 
> ... wobei man Rinne und Felsenmeer auch umgehen kann



was bleibt dann?


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind ausgesprochen bescheiden, du schmeichler.
> 
> 
> Maggo sagte gegen Ende, das ist kein Freeriding das ist *Vertriding*


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da würde ich gerne zum Spielen hin.



Nächsten Freitag ?


----------



## Arachne (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da würde ich gerne zum Spielen hin.



Ich auch!  Organisiere doch mal wahltho.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir können da auch gerne mal hinfahren. Luberon-Stefan und -Klaus-Dieter kennen ein g**le Tour dort inklusive Rinne und Felsenmeer...
> 
> ... wobei man Rinne und Felsenmeer auch umgehen kann



Dir Rinne ist technisch nicht allzu anspruchsvoll, sie ist eher flowig. Die würde allen Plauschern Spaß machen. Die Sprünge an der Brug sind da ne andere Nummer. Die sind zum zuschauen und staunen.

Das Meer ist technisches fahren von der feinsten Sorte!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich auch!  Organisiere doch mal wahltho.



Freitag bin ich auch da


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nächsten Freitag ?



Ich hab keine Protektoren und bissl Schi$$. Ich schau mal ob ich die Kinder unterbekomme.


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

vertriding

http://vertriders.com/wieso_vertrider.htm

nur halt nicht im Hochgebirge


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> vertriding
> 
> http://vertriders.com/wieso_vertrider.htm
> 
> nur halt nicht im Hochgebirge



Die verrückten aus dem Nachbarland 

Ich geh Morgen erstmal nach Protektoren für die Arme ausschau halten


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

@*Arachne

heute läuft Korn - untouchables


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die verrückten aus dem Nachbarland
> 
> Ich geh Morgen erstmal nach Protektoren für die Arme ausschau halten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was bleibt dann?



Eine 50km Tour mit ca. 1.300 hm - 1.600


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Man da sind die nächsten zwei WE fast schon verplant. Ich könnte ja auch am 28. die Kinder unterbringen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich auch!  Organisiere doch mal wahltho.



Ich werd' mal schauen, ob noch was möglich ist. Die kommenden Sonntage bis Ende Oktober sind ja schon ausgebucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eine 50km Tour mit ca. 1.300 hm - 1.600



Ja aber ist das das was sie will?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja auch am 28. die Kinder unterbringen.



Da sind Almut und ich schon vom Luberon-Robert nach Wiesbaden oder in den Rheingau zum Biken eingeladen...


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eine 50km Tour mit ca. 1.300 hm - 1.600



Würde mir bestimmt auch gefallen. Aber wann?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja aber ist das das was sie will?



Es gibt Leute, die wollen nicht nur spielen 

Auf der Tour kommt man an der Rinne und dem Felsenmeer vorbei. Wer sie fahren will, kann sie dann fahren, Leute die sie nicht fahren wollen lassen es eben. So eine Tour wäre eben abwechlsungsreicher und hätte für jeden Geschmack etwas parat.


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da sind Almut und ich schon vom Luberon-Robert nach Wiesbaden oder in den Rheingau zum Biken eingeladen...



Ja eben. Kann ich da nicht mit? 
Ich habe eben mal Termincleaning betrieben, um mal wieder einen Überblick zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Würde mir bestimmt auch gefallen. Aber wann?



Hängt sicherlich auch davon ab, wie lange sich noch das Wetter hält


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja eben. Kann ich da nicht mit?
> Ich habe eben mal Termincleaning betrieben, um mal wieder einen Überblick zu haben.



Das dachte ich auch, aber ich hatte Dich gerade so verstanden, so dass Du die Kids evtl. doch unterbringen könntest....

... ich denke Termin-Cleaning macht echt Sinn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da sind Almut und ich schon vom Luberon-Robert nach Wiesbaden oder in den Rheingau zum Biken eingeladen...



... wobei auch andere Plauscher selbstverständlich willkommen sind


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hängt sicherlich auch davon ab, wie lange sich noch das Wetter hält



Ich denke auch es sollte trocken sein. Wenn das WE Pfalz mit Miss H klappt, ist bei mir der früheste Termin 10. o. 11.11.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja aber ist das das was sie will?



Ich würde mich übrigens wirklich sehr freuen Lugga, wenn wir auch mal wieder eine Tour zusammen fahren würden


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Für die nächste Woche sieht es ja noch gut aus bis Freitag einschlieslich ...

Samstag leichter Regen am Nachmittag und Sonntag leichter Regen den ganzen Tag ..... was immer das bedeutet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich denke auch es sollte trocken sein. Wenn das WE Pfalz mit Miss H klappt, ist bei mir der früheste Termin 10. o. 11.11.



Pfalz an dem ersten November Wochende wäre natürlich auch noch eine Option


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Samstag leichter Regen am Nachmittag und Sonntag leichter Regen den ganzen Tag ..... was immer das bedeutet



Ich habe mir gerade mal die 9-Tage-Vorschau für Kelkheim reingezogen und das sieht es bis einschliesslich Samstag eigentlich gut aus


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Okay, nochmal ganz deutlich. 

19.10. mit Lugga Felsenmeer  
20.10. frei?
21.10. Plauschertour mit mzaskar 

27.10. geht nix 
28.10. Wiesbaden oder Rheingau 

2-4. 11. Pfalz


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würde mich übrigens wirklich sehr freuen Lugga, wenn wir auch mal wieder eine Tour zusammen fahren würden



wird schon wieder mal passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wird schon wieder mal passieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Okay, nochmal ganz deutlich.
> 
> 19.10. mit Lugga Felsenmeer  *-> Hätte ich auch Interesse, muss ich aber leider ar...... *
> 20.10. frei?
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Okay, nochmal ganz deutlich.
> 
> 19.10. mit Lugga Felsenmeer  Bin ich auch dabei
> 20.10. frei?
> ...



Siehe Edit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

@Caro: Falls Du ins Felsenmeer fährst, sag' Bescheid wegen Protektoren


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Pfalz an dem ersten November Wochende wäre natürlich auch noch eine Option



Wäre schön, wenn Miss H und ich nicht nur zu zweit fahren würden.


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Siehe Edit






wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro: Falls Du ins Felsenmeer fährst, sag' Bescheid wegen Protektoren


Genial


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

So jetzt aber zurück zur ganz nahen Zukunft: 

Gerd hatte per SM wegen Morgen angefragt.

Ich habe ihm vorgeschlagen, wie immer 13:00 fbh zu starten...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn Miss H und ich nicht nur zu zweit fahren würden.



Habe ich richtig verstanden: Verlängertes Wochenende von Freitag bis Sonntag mit zwei Übernachtungen?


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Pöööörrrpppp*



übersetz das doch bitte mal ins deutsche


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So jetzt aber zurück zur ganz nahen Zukunft:
> 
> Gerd hatte per SM wegen Morgen angefragt.
> 
> Ich habe ihm vorgeschlagen, wie immer 13:00 fbh zu starten...



Ja, da habe ich gerade noch ein Loch in meinem Kalender entdeckt.  14:00 Uhr würde mir besser passen aber 13:00 Uhr geht auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> übersetz das doch bitte mal ins deutsche



Besser nicht


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe ich richtig verstanden: Verlängertes Wochenende von Freitag bis Sonntag mit zwei Übernachtungen?


Das ist noch nicht zu ende gedacht. Zwei Übernachtungen sind mir zuviel. Ich habe nur schon mal das ganze WE für mich geblockt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, da habe ich gerade noch ein Loch in meinem Kalender entdeckt.  14:00 Uhr würde mir besser passen aber 13:00 Uhr geht auch.



Wäre super, wenn es klappen würde


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn Miss H und ich nicht nur zu zweit fahren würden.



Ich fände es super, wenn wir mehrere sind.  

Einen Guide habe ich schon (fast)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist noch nicht zu ende gedacht. Zwei Übernachtungen sind mir zuviel. Ich habe nur schon mal das ganze WE für mich geblockt.



Samstag auf Sonntag wäre auch ok (ohne mit Almut gesprochen zu haben).

Ich bin ab 28.10. auch flexibler, weil ich dann bis Jahresende immer Freitags Urlaub habe


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Besser nicht



Wieso nicht, hier gibt es keine Geheimnisse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich geh Morgen erstmal nach Protektoren für die Arme ausschau halten



Makes sense


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich fände es super, wenn wir mehrere sind.
> 
> Einen Guide habe ich schon (fast)



Wie sähe es mit Übernachtung aus - würde ad hoc vor Ort gesucht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genial



Ich würde Dir auch die Ellenbogenprotektoren und die Handschuhe mit Knöchelschutz mitgeben - besser ist besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wieso nicht, hier gibt es keine Geheimnisse



Meine Gute Erziehung, in welcher meine Eltern vor geraume Zeit vile investiert haben, erlaubt es mir leider nicht dies in der öffentlichkeit auszuführen 

Andere sagten in diesem Fred auch schon  

Bäuerchen  obwohl das bei dem leckeren und vielen Essen doch schon eher ein Bauer gewesen sein könnte ......

Apopo, hatte noch keinen Nachtisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wieso nicht, hier gibt es keine Geheimnisse



Genau: Plauscher haben keine Geheimnisse voreinander


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

411


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe ich richtig verstanden: Verlängertes Wochenende von Freitag bis Sonntag mit zwei Übernachtungen?




Nein, es reicht, wenn man um 11 Uhr in der Pfalz irgendwo startet,also Anfahrt samstags, mehr als 4-5 Stunden fährt man sowieso nicht und Sonntags kann man auch den ganzen Tag biken, abend zurück, das sind grad mal 130 km.


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie sähe es mit Übernachtung aus - würde ad hoc vor Ort gesucht?



das dürfte zu dieser Jahreszeit kein Problem sein, kann ja meine Beziehungen spielen lassen, damit es auch günsti ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> das dürfte zu dieser Jahreszeit kein Problem sein, kann ja meine Beziehungen spielen lassen, damit es auch günstig ist.



 - Ich red' mit Almut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> - Ich red' mit Almut



... Done! 

Wenn das Wetter sich hält und nichts Ausserplanmässiges dazwischenkommt, wären wir wahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

7


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

6


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wäre super, wenn es klappen würde


Das klappt. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Samstag auf Sonntag wäre auch ok (ohne mit Almut gesprochen zu haben).
> 
> 
> Ich bin ab 28.10. auch flexibler, weil ich dann bis Jahresende immer Freitags Urlaub habe


Unverschämt  Da können wir auch mal frühen Nachmittag fahren?



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir auch die Ellenbogenprotektoren und die Handschuhe mit Knöchelschutz mitgeben - besser ist besser


 



mzaskar schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Apopo, hatte noch keinen Nachtisch


Du hast ja auch gerülpst.  



Miss H schrieb:


> das dürfte zu dieser Jahreszeit kein Problem sein, kann ja meine Beziehungen spielen lassen, damit es auch günsti ist.


Das hört sich sehr gut an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

5


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

4


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

3


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Done!
> 
> Wenn das Wetter sich hält und nichts Ausserplanmässiges dazwischenkommt, wären wir wahrscheinlich dabei



Supi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Was machst Du?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

So Fux,...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

... jetzt hab' ich Dich...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

... überholt


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Fux,...



Ach so, Du hast einen Plauscherplatz gut gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Genau, als nächstes ist der Crazy dran


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, als nächstes ist der Crazy dran


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Tschuldigung


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 1



Wieso schreibst du eins bei 2 zählst du rückwärts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tschuldigung



  
Angenommen  Du meinst doch mich?


----------



## Miss H (12. Oktober 2007)

schönes WE, muß in die Heia


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Angenommen  Du meinst doch mich?


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wieso schreibst du eins bei 2 zählst du rückwärts?



Er hat die Posts zurückgezählt, die nötig waren, um den Fux einzuholen. Die Hitliste findest Du, wenn Du auf die Anzahl der Beiträge klickst. Diese findest Du  hinter dem Plauschfred, nachdem Du "Frankfurt und Umgebung" angeklickt hast.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

Liebste Plauscher, ich geh jetzt mal 

 war früh heute


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> schönes WE, muß in die Heia



Jetzt schon?  Gutes Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Oktober 2007)

gn8


----------



## caroka (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin dann auch weg. Die Kinder wollen noch massiert werden.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch weg. Die Kinder wollen noch massiert werden.



Kann ich auch Kind sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich sag' auch mal GN8


----------



## Maggo (12. Oktober 2007)

Gn8!


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Oktober 2007)

am meer wäre ich auch gern gewesen - vielleicht schaffe ich es ja nächsten freitag. mal gucken


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Oktober 2007)

GN8 maggo


----------



## Arachne (13. Oktober 2007)

@caroka: vertrider kommt von vertikal.


----------



## Zilli (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo und tschüss bis nächste Woche 

(wär ich doch nur Oberförster geworden

 )


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Oktober 2007)

toll der LRS ist schon seit 8.10. raus - aber nix hier. laut tracking seit 10.10 auf dem weg zur auslieferstation...ob DHL bahn fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (13. Oktober 2007)

Gn8


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

guten morgen liebe plauscher. aufstehn, es wartet ein wundervoller tag auf euch.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe plauscher. aufstehn, es wartet ein wundervoller tag auf euch.



Schleimer!


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

maul


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

[YT="v=5KsgAJ1N8kc"][/YT].


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

dann halt so. irgendwie funktioniert die direkte youtube verlinkung nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen 

endlich ausgeschlafen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen liebe Plauscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

ich habs rausgefunden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo, Maggo Maggo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Diese Video wurde ihnen präsentiert von Spalter-Tours ihrem freundlichen Bike-Reiseveranstalter


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Maggo, Maggo Maggo



bin falsch informiert worden, hab gedacht das Teil hätte keinen Ton


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin falsch informiert worden, hab gedacht das Teil hätte keinen Ton





Ist doch g**l mit dem Ton


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: vertrider kommt von vertikal.


 



wahltho schrieb:


> Diese Video wurde ihnen präsentiert von Spalter-Tours ihrem freundlichen Bike-Reiseveranstalter


   



Lucafabian schrieb:


> bin falsch informiert worden, hab gedacht das Teil hätte keinen Ton


Das ist doch  .

Bevor ich es vergesse:  

Moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Moin Caro


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo und tschüss bis nächste Woche
> 
> (wär ich doch nur Oberförster geworden
> 
> )



Tschüß 

Dann müßtest Du durch den Wald laufen.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

@*Maggo


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro



Moin Thomas


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @*Maggo


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

In 5 min. müssen die Brötchen aus dem Ofen, hoffentlich vergesse ich es nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

geh mal Frühstücken 





dann ruft 



und 



Bis später oder so ..... Ansonsten allen einen schönen Tag noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> In 5 min. müssen die Brötchen aus dem Ofen, hoffentlich vergesse ich es nicht.



Und hast Du an die Brötchen gedacht? 

Ich sehe jedenfalls keine Rauchwolken über Kelkheim


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @*Maggo



Am Meer haben sie auch gejubelt. Es hat da ne Stelle gegeben da ham die Zuschauer sogar geklatscht als Rizzo runterkam 
Überhaupt hatten wir gestern ausgesprochen viele Zuschauer, die die Gelegenheit beim Schopf gepackt hatten und statt hochzulaufen lieber uns zugschaut hatten.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Am Meer haben sie auch gejubelt. Es hat da ne Stelle gegeben da ham die Zuschauer sogar geklatscht als Rizzo runterkam
> Überhaupt hatten wir gestern ausgesprochen viele Zuschauer, die die Gelegenheit beim Schopf gepackt hatten und statt hochzulaufen lieber uns zugschaut hatten.



Geh jetzt erstmal nach Protektoren ausschauhalten. Die Pedale kommt dann im Laufe der Woche ran 
Mal sehen ob es Beifall gibt 

Tschöööööööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und hast Du an die Brötchen gedacht?
> 
> Ich sehe jedenfalls keine Rauchwolken über Kelkheim



Klaro


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Oktober 2007)

@mzaskar: ich kann dir nÃ¤chste woche mal die ixs zum testen geben, ich ziehe die nÃ¤mlich nie an, weil sie mich beim fahren stÃ¶ren. ansonsten investiere lieber mehr geld und hole dir die raceface! irgendwo gabs die ziemlich gÃ¼nstig zum bestellen. ich frage mal meinen kollegen, der hat 60 â¬ bezahlt.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @mzaskar: ich kann dir nÃ¤chste woche mal die ixs zum testen geben, ich ziehe die nÃ¤mlich nie an, weil sie mich beim fahren stÃ¶ren. ansonsten investiere lieber mehr geld und hole dir die raceface! irgendwo gabs die ziemlich gÃ¼nstig zum bestellen. ich frage mal meinen kollegen, der hat 60 â¬ bezahlt.



Danke fÃ¼r den Tip  FÃ¼r die Knie habe ich 661 (Tomcat) reichen mir, da ich eher zurÃ¼ckhaltend fahre  brauche jetzt noch wasfÃ¼r die Arme ...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip  Für die Knie habe ich 661 (Tomcat) reichen mir, da ich eher zurückhaltend fahre  brauche jetzt noch wasfür die Arme ...



Solange Du fährst ist das O.K., wenn aber das Bike anfängt zu fahren...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

343


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

@Caro, Gerd (& Ratte): Wir rechnen mit Euch um 13:00 Uhr ct in fbh


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro, Gerd (& Ratte): Wir rechnen mit Euch um 13:00 Uhr ct in fbh



Ratte kommt auch mit?


----------



## ratte (13. Oktober 2007)

Bin heute nicht dabei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ratte kommt auch mit?



Keine Ahnung, war nur so 'ne Vermutung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bin heute nicht dabei.



Schade


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bin heute nicht dabei.



Sehr schade.


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

@Wahltho

Bis gleich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Wahltho
> 
> Bis gleich



Bis gleich, Manni müsste auch bald hier sein


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Oktober 2007)

tolle post *grummel* nu muss ich bis montag warten mit dem abholen. unfassbar. hauptsache an irgendeiner klingel klingeln...ob die nicht lesen können?


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Oktober 2007)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (13. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin



morsche


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Oktober 2007)

gude,

ich habe meine persönlichen eindrücke des gestrigen tages in unseren blog gepackt: http://www.rockriders.de/besidethetrack/

damit ihr gewappnet seid, für die nächste woche!


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> ich habe meine persönlichen eindrücke des gestrigen tages in unseren blog gepackt: http://www.rockriders.de/besidethetrack/
> 
> damit ihr gewappnet seid, für die nächste woche!



 du sprichst mir aus der seele. ich hab da gestern ne menge dazugelernt. 12km 600hm und das von ~8:30bis ~15:00


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Oktober 2007)

ich freu mich auf morgen...entschädigung für gestern...WB ich komme


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich freu mich auf morgen...entschädigung für gestern...WB ich komme



Dreggsagg!


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Oktober 2007)

winterberg? wie provinziell und einfallslos... pah!


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dreggsagg!



wie würdest du nun in ner SM mir schreiben um mir die nase lang zu ziehen? ach stimmt -> morgen wird geil, verpasste was


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> ich habe meine persönlichen eindrücke des gestrigen tages in unseren blog gepackt: http://www.rockriders.de/besidethetrack/
> 
> damit ihr gewappnet seid, für die nächste woche!



Sehr schöne Beschreibung freue mich schon auf die nächste Woche 

  

Heute war ich ein wenig in meinem "Garten" unterwegs, Trail suchen, durch denHerbstlichen Wald cruisen, Herbststimmung aufsaugen 
Das Wetter in der Schweiz ist Top und es hat einfach nur Spass gemacht, leider hatte ich die Franken zu Hause vergessen und konnte mir kein Kuchen leisten  Das werde ich jetzt wohl nachholen müssen 

Die Wäsche kann warten


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> winterberg? wie provinziell und einfallslos... pah!



ja bei der guten truppe konnte ich ja leider nicht mitfahren...nun widme ich mich halt den niederen gelüsten und freu mich auf hüpfen und anlieger fahren...ich krieg jetzt schon das grinsen ins gesicht und ich bin noch nicht da...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> ich habe meine persönlichen eindrücke des gestrigen tages in unseren blog gepackt: http://www.rockriders.de/besidethetrack/
> 
> damit ihr gewappnet seid, für die nächste woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (13. Oktober 2007)

*lachweg* ok, doch kein WB morgen. stefan hat grad festgestellt das die kaputte hand doch noch nicht volltauglich ist. dann muss ich wohl doch selbst den berg hochfahren *grummel*


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Oktober 2007)

oh, das ist aber doof. naja, sparst du dir das anstehen am lift.... ist ja auch was wert!


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> oh, das ist aber doof. naja, sparst du dir das anstehen am lift.... ist ja auch was wert!



stimmt, aber 4cross und funride sind schon geil...macht mir saumäßig spaß. die bremse uwe kann ja nie


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Oktober 2007)

ich habe dem uwe gestern erzählt, dass ich am anfang auch immer 4X und funride gefahren bin, aber das letzte mal fand ichs superkacke... alles voller bremsbuckel und ich fahr schon ganz oben in den anliegern. das ätzt. aber der 4X ist ok, nur zu kurz.


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich habe dem uwe gestern erzählt, dass ich am anfang auch immer 4X und funride gefahren bin, aber das letzte mal fand ichs superkacke... alles voller bremsbuckel und ich fahr schon ganz oben in den anliegern. das ätzt. aber der 4X ist ok, nur zu kurz.



ja ok, huppelig war es auch, aber nix gegen die DH - puh und die war dann auch noch schön rutschig nass. naja die cracks sind da auch drüber geflogen. bin ja auch da irgendwie runtergeholppert, aber das andere hat mehr spaß gemacht und die anlieger sind so geil besonders die wo du ne rechtskurve fährst und dann direkt so halblinks abfällst um dann in die nächste rechtskurve zu schießen. sehr geil


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

also fahrn wir morgen zusammen im Taunus?

Gruss die Spaßbremse von den Spaltertours


----------



## habkeinnick (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also fahrn wir morgen zusammen im Taunus?
> 
> Gruss die Spaßbremse von den Spaltertours



können wir machen. wo willste denn?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Oktober 2007)

hmmm, den dh fahre ich auch, der ist im unteren bereich ein bisschen zerfurcht, aber fahrbar. die rutscherei machts spannend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also fahrn wir morgen zusammen im Taunus?
> 
> Gruss die Spaßbremse von den Spaltertours



Wie Ihr fahrt morgen in den Taunus?


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Oktober 2007)

guuuude
ich werd morgen mal ne schöne (wie gerd sagt) GA- Tour machen 
vllt 150km nach weilburg oder einfach WAB Tour 70km....
mal sehn


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuuude
> ich werd morgen mal ne schöne (wie gerd sagt) GA- Tour machen
> vllt 150km nach weilburg oder einfach WAB Tour 70km....
> mal sehn


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



also 120km mit nem 21km/h schnitt sind  drin  
150km wäre en neuer rekord


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also 120km mit nem 21km/h schnitt sind  drin
> 150km wäre en neuer rekord



 


da  müsste es am Ende schon Freibier geben


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>





mzaskar schrieb:


> da  müsste es am Ende schon Freibier geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (13. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuuude
> ich werd morgen mal ne schöne (wie gerd sagt) GA- Tour machen
> vllt 150km nach weilburg oder einfach WAB Tour 70km....
> mal sehn



weder das eine noch das andere ist ein ziel für mich

@lugga - wasn nu mit morgen? schreib mal was dazu. gehe jetzt erstmal auf nen geburtstag. bis später.

eben noch mal schön treppenrattern gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> @lugga - wasn nu mit morgen? schreib mal was dazu. gehe jetzt erstmal auf nen geburtstag. bis später.



Lugga traut sich net mehr, weil er Angst hat, ich könnte fragen, ob ich mitfahren darf. Dann wär das ja keine Spaltertour mehr


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Hmm lecker Wildscheinsteaks gegrillt, dazu ein Bierchen, 2 Espresso, 1 Appenzeller Kräuterschen und diverse Kleinigkeiten zum vernaschen 

Jetzt kann der Samstagabend kommen


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmm lecker Wildscheinsteaks gegrillt, dazu ein Bierchen, 2 Espresso, 1 Appenzeller Kräuterschen und diverse Kleinigkeiten zum vernaschen
> 
> Jetzt kann der Samstagabend kommen



*sabber*       ich bekomm grad bissi hunger

ich komm glei


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lugga traut sich net mehr, weil er Angst hat, ich könnte fragen, ob ich mitfahren darf. Dann wär das ja keine Spaltertour mehr



Manchmal machst Du mir angst!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *sabber*       ich bekomm grad bissi hunger
> 
> ich komm glei



Also ich bin satt


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also ich bin satt



     du bist fertig!!??
na immerhin biste satt....


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

@luca

Hab meine Pedals getauscht, Fahr jetzt mit CB-Mallet. Testtour verlief gut 

Meine geplante Tour morgen fällt aus .... Habe kurzfristig Besuch aus dem grossen Kanton erhalten und wir gehen morgen wandern. 

Es soll ein herrlicher Tag in den Bergen werden mit guter Fernsicht, denke mal die kann ich beim wandern noch besser geniesen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

299 :d


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Hat einer noch so Bärentatzen die ich mir Freitag ausleihen kann. Ich denke eingeklickt durchs Felsenmeer ist bescheiden, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Manchmal machst Du mir angst!



Wieso?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hat einer noch so Bärentatzen die ich mir Freitag ausleihen kann. Ich denke eingeklickt durchs Felsenmeer ist bescheiden, oder?



Ich hät da noch so puschelige 







für Gäste


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hat einer noch so Bärentatzen die ich mir Freitag ausleihen kann. Ich denke eingeklickt durchs Felsenmeer ist bescheiden, oder?



ganz bescheiden!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Achso deshalb


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hat einer noch so Bärentatzen die ich mir Freitag ausleihen kann. Ich denke eingeklickt durchs Felsenmeer ist bescheiden, oder?



Bärentatzen machen Schmerzen an den Schienbeinen ....... Versuch lieber solche BMX mässigen Pedale mit den Pins, geben zwar auch ein Muster in den Beinen aber nicht ganz so schlimm. 
Ich kann ja Morgen schauen was mein Keller so her gibt. 
Entweder bekomm eich die 
http://www.lauterbach.ch/default.aspx?url=shop&modul=shopmodule&type=content&id=833 
vom alten Stadtrad ab. oder ich find in einer Kiste noch die 
http://www.veloplus.ch/PD-M647Allzweck-BikepedalvonSHIMANO.aspx
ab. Kann dir aber frühestens Morgen am Abend bescheid geben.


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hät da noch so puschelige
> 
> für Gäste



Da muss ich jetzt aufpassen was ich sage. 
Kann es sein, dass gerade Deine Phantasie mit Dir durchgeht.  
Bring sie mit.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da muss ich jetzt aufpassen was ich sage.
> Kann es sein, dass gerade Deine Phantasie mit Dir durchgeht.
> Bring sie mit.



Wieso, hatte doch schon meinen Nachtisch


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

@mz

Odysee hört sich doch vielversprechend an.  Diese meinte ich.
In den Anderen bin ich doch auch wieder eingeklickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wieso, hatte doch schon meinen Nachtisch



Ach, der hält bei Dir ne Woche vor.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ach, der hält bei Dir ne Woche vor.



gut gekontert


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gut gekontert



Das war zu einfach.


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hat einer noch so Bärentatzen die ich mir Freitag ausleihen kann. Ich denke eingeklickt durchs Felsenmeer ist bescheiden, oder?



hast du nicht so kombiklickies? wenn ich freitag nicht frei bekomme und dich begleite kann ich dir meine selbstverständlich leihen.


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hat einer noch so Bärentatzen die ich mir Freitag ausleihen kann. Ich denke eingeklickt durchs Felsenmeer ist bescheiden, oder?



ich werde nachher oder morgen noch mal ein video uploaden woraus hervorgeht dass es dort ohne klickies WESENTLICH gesünder ist.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Sorg jetzt mal für die Musikalische Untermalung 

http://www.myspace.com/femikuti

Hüpf gerade durch's Zimmerle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sorg jetzt mal für die Musikalische Untermalung
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/femikuti
> 
> Hüpf gerade durch's Zimmerle



ich darf hier keinne ton haben. meine süße fleetzt hier neben mir und schaut tv. hier läuft die ultimative chartshice mit o.geißen. thema heute die besten hits made in germany. da gibts schon den ein oder anderen superkracher.


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du nicht so kombiklickies? wenn ich freitag nicht frei bekomme und dich begleite kann ich dir meine selbstverständlich leihen.


Die hab ich.  Aber da rutsch ich teilweise sogar ab, wenn ich den Bordstein runterfahre.  Liegt wohl auch an den Schuhen?


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

ja, je weicher und somit tourenuntauglicher die sohle desto mehr halt haste.


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich werde nachher oder morgen noch mal ein video uploaden woraus hervorgeht dass es dort ohne klickies WESENTLICH gesünder ist.


autsch 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Sorg jetzt mal für die Musikalische Untermalung
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/femikuti
> 
> Hüpf gerade durch's Zimmerle


Die Mukke animiert dazu. Ich wipp auch hin und her.


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, je weicher und somit tourenuntauglicher die sohle desto mehr halt haste.



Ich geh mal schaun........


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> autsch



autsch wäre gewesen wenn eingeklickt. so iss nix passiert.


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

.............ein bisschen frieden ein bisschen freude...........HIIIIIIIIIILFEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .............ein bisschen frieden ein bisschen freude...........HIIIIIIIIIILFEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!



*Du Armer!*

Halt Dir schnell die Ohren zu.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .............ein bisschen frieden ein bisschen freude...........HIIIIIIIIIILFEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!



Autsch


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh mal schaun........



......hab welche gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ......hab welche gefunden.



ein wunder, eine frau die auf anhieb das richtige paar schuhe gefunden hat. passen die farblich zum rahmen??

achso: ich bin taub. reiner selbstschutz meines organismus. ich werde jetzt gebärdensprache lernen müssen.


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeo, wir fahrn nach lodz. kennt ihr eigentlich meinen zweitnamen?


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ein wunder, eine frau die auf anhieb das richtige paar schuhe gefunden hat. passen die farblich zum rahmen??
> 
> ........



 Natürlich


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeo, wir fahrn nach lodz. kennt ihr eigentlich meinen zweitnamen?



Theo!?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Theo!?



wie hies die gleich nochmal???


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

vicky leandros. theo heißt im übrigen: der vom himmel gesandte!


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vicky leandros. theo heißt im übrigen: der vom himmel gesandte!



[lachweg]


@MZ laß uns mal hierbleiben


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vicky leandros. theo heißt im übrigen: der vom himmel gesandte!



Das Forum wird schon wieder in andere Dimensionen gehoben 

Aber im Vertrauen "Vicky" ist schon ein komischer zweiter Vornamen


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

ich find ihn toll. haste nen besseren zu bieten? und komm mir jetzt nicht mit jutta oder ulrike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich find ihn toll. haste nen besseren zu bieten? und komm mir jetzt nicht mit jutta oder ulrike.



Willibald


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> [lachweg]
> 
> 
> @MZ laß uns mal hierbleiben



icq?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

maggo was macht lodz?


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

heißt übersetzt??


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> icq?



si si


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> maggo was macht lodz?



skandal im sperrbezirk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

tust uns leid weil du keine laute mucke höhren kannst


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> icq?



Habs kapiert.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

spider  murphy ist auch gut


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> heißt übersetzt??



Hies mal zu dunkeln Zeiten "Litzmannstadt"


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

ich könnte. ich müsst nur wechseln..........hier isses bequemer.


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

252


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich mach mich mal ab.


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

och nöööööööööööööö


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Habs kapiert.



Ich alter Spalter


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich mach mich mal ab.



Du kannst doch nicht so einfach gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich alter Spalter


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaro bleib doch


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich alter Spalter



haste komplexe wenn de öffentlich bist??


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin dafpr, dass Caro noch was bleibt ... wie sieht es mit den anderen anwesenden aus?


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> och nöööööööööööööö





mzaskar schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht so einfach gehen



Na gut, ich les noch ein bisschen mit.


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2007)

Ihr spaltet euch doch eh immer selbst


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

ich auch

und komplexe hab ich immer


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätt jetzt Bock auf en Glas Wein und hab keinen.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

@ Caro

mach auch die 

 für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ihr spaltet euch doch eh immer selbst



Du fehlst hier noch


Eintritt heute: ne halbe getrunkene flasche roten


hast de die intus?


oder wenigstens ne vergleichbare menge bier?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hätt jetzt Bock auf en Glas Wein und hab keinen.



Ich hät da noch einen wohl temperierten roten,  leckern Bordeaux 

nicht zu vergessen die Bärenpuschen für die Gäste


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ihr spaltet euch doch eh immer selbst



Wir müssen nur aufpassen, dass es keine Kettenreaktion gibt.


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

ich bin dabei. caro, soll ich noch ein glas ausm schrank holen??


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hätt jetzt Bock auf en Glas Wein und hab keinen.



kom her
geli ist in Brüssel
ich hätt Zeit und Wein
[zuzwinker]


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Caro
> 
> mach auch die
> 
> für dich


Mist wie komme ich jetzt in mein Bett? 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hät da noch einen wohl temperierten roten,  leckern Bordeaux
> 
> nicht zu vergessen die Bärenpuschen für die Gäste



Kamin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mist wie komme ich jetzt in mein Bett?
> 
> 
> 
> Kamin?





CARO


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

o mein gott, gottlieb wendehals.


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin dabei. caro, soll ich noch ein glas ausm schrank holen??


ooooch ja  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> kom her
> geli ist in Brüssel
> ich hätt Zeit und Wein
> [zuzwinker]



Ihr seid doch alle gleich.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mist wie komme ich jetzt in mein Bett?
> 
> 
> 
> Kamin?



*CARO*


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mist wie komme ich jetzt in mein Bett?
> 
> 
> 
> Kamin?



Kann den Grill anmachen und den Flokati aus IKEA ausrollen 

Aber gute Musik kann ich bieten 


Am Kamin arbeite ich noch. muss meinen Chefe mal zum verbesserten Gehalt ueberreden


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> o mein gott, gottlieb wendehals.



Ich dachte Nicole sei nicht zu toppen.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> o mein gott, gottlieb wendehals.



Maggo mach schnell aus


das is nich gud für dich


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

jetz iss lou bega. schlimm. und es ist erst platz 11. platz 10 iss michael holm. tränen lügen nicht!!!!

alles verbrecher.


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *CARO*



Ich spiel doch nur.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> o mein gott, gottlieb wendehals.



Jetzt wird es gefährlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo mach schnell aus
> 
> 
> das is nich gud für dich


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder wenigstens ne vergleichbare menge bier?





klar kann ich das halten! aber keine Angst ich gehe gleich pennen. War heute wieder extrem hart auf der Bahn. Wollte nur etwas flamen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich spiel doch nur.



Das sagen SIE immer


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetz iss lou bega. schlimm. und es ist erst platz 11. platz 10 iss michael holm. tränen lügen nicht!!!!
> 
> alles verbrecher.



michael holm fand ich mal total cool

was du da siehst oder höhrst 

ist das im tv?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hätt jetzt Bock auf en Glas Wein und hab keinen.



Komm' wieder vorbei, ich glaube Gerd hat 'ne ein Glas von RHs Rotem übriggelassen


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> michael holm fand ich mal total cool
> 
> was du da siehst oder höhrst
> 
> ist das im tv?



RTL. dert yp iss grad live,mach an


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> klar kann ich das halten! aber keine Angst ich gehe gleich pennen. War heute wieder extrem hart auf der Bahn. Wollte nur etwas flamen



bist de wieder einigermaßen fitt?


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das sagen SIE immer



Nein, nein.....das tun sie auch nur.


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wollte nur etwas flamen



hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komm' wieder vorbei, ich glaube Gerd hat 'ne ein Glas von RHs Rotem übriggelassen



Der iss immer gut.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komm' wieder vorbei, ich glaube Gerd hat 'ne ein Glas von RHs Rotem übriggelassen



ach er ist auch wieder da
so so


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bist de wieder einigermaßen fitt?



200° sagt doch alles  mit einer 1A Rolle nach der Landung


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetz iss lou bega. schlimm. und es ist erst platz 11. platz 10 iss michael holm. tränen lügen nicht!!!!
> 
> alles verbrecher.



Hies das nicht "Dänen lügen nicht"


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der iss immer gut.



meiner ist besser


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ach er ist auch wieder da
> so so



wir sollten uns hier nicht in der dritten person ansprechen. das sorgt für eine kalte distanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hat nicht geklappt.



bin ja noch da maggo bin ja noch da


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> 200° sagt doch alles  mit einer 1A Rolle nach der Landung



es scheint doch gar keine Sonne
ich versteh nicht
mergen setzt dir aber ne kappe auf

 

in der Luft oder auf dem boden?


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> meiner ist besser



meiner iss der schlechteste. macht aber nix da er eh bald leer ist und neuer gekauft wrden muss.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Was macht RTL ???? 

Ich hätte Massive Attack - Karmacoma im Angebot


----------



## Hopi (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> es scheint doch gar keine Sonne
> ich versteh nicht
> mergen setzt dir aber ne kappe auf
> 
> ...



Na in der Luft  am Boden kann das doch jeder


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

OffTopic:

DieGermans tun sich schwer mit den Ir(r)en ...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir sollten uns hier nicht in der dritten person ansprechen. das sorgt für eine kalte distanz.



Hab doch gar nix gegen den Hrn Wahltho 

Find Ihn doch O.K. ich halt sogar recht viel von Ihm, er erscheint mir äußert hilfbereit und zuvorkommend. Einer auf den man sich verlassen kann. Solche Leute find ich cool. Er fährt nur die Wege in die falsche Richtung.


@Wahltho:


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich geh mal ne Runde von Euch träumen. 

GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na in der Luft  am Boden kann das doch jeder


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was macht RTL ????
> 
> Ich hätte Massive Attack - Karmacoma im Angebot



seeeeeehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

und die Schweizer fegen den östlichen Alpenländlichen Nachbarn vom Platz


----------



## caroka (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ........ Er fährt nur die Wege in die falsche Richtung.
> 
> 
> .....



Da gibt es noch mehr.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh mal ne Runde von Euch träumen.
> 
> GN8



bitte von mir


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

gute nacht caro. schlaf gut und träum was süßes.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da gibt es noch mehr.



Da ist wohl so, da muß ich durch


gibt mir aber die Möglichkeit etwas zu lästern


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Och Caro, geh nicht lass nicht 3 - 10 gebrochene Herzen hier so einsam zurück-...    











Schlaf schön, schöne Träume ..... obwohl du träumst ja von uns dann wird alles gut


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gute nacht caro. schlaf gut und träum was süßes.



macht sie wenn sie von mir träumt  



GN8 Carosche


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

@uwe: der erste und der letzte teil des vorangegangenen postings passen nicht überein.


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

hab ich schonmal erwähnt dass ich mi nichts mehr wünsche als am freitag frei zu bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @uwe: der erste und der letzte teil des vorangegangenen postings passen nicht überein.



hmmm, 


@Wahltho: was ist traust dich nichmehr?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

187 posts, ds schaffen wir


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab ich schonmal erwähnt dass ich mi nichts mehr wünsche als am freitag frei zu bekommen?



Ich wünsch mir dasselbe!!!!!!!


Geb mir mal die telefonnummer von deinem chefi!


ich klär das mit ihm


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

ja, sollten wir noch abhaken. ich will endlich mal nen hatrick.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Freitag wird mega!!!!!

Hat ich erwähnt das einer der gestrigen teilnehmer sehr evtl auch wieder kommen will?


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

platz 8: haddaway-what is love?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Das ist ja g**l hier


ich grins ja wie nach em meer


@MZ sucht seine luftgitarre


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

*Luftgitarrenalarm*

THE WHO


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

gestriger teilnahemr warn der rizzo et moi. ich will, was sage ich, ich muss dahin.beim bernd glaub ich dasselbe.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Freitag wird mega!!!!!
> 
> Hat ich erwähnt das einer der gestrigen teilnehmer sehr evtl auch wieder kommen will?



der kommt ganz bestimmt


dann fehlt nur noch der *Marco*


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

sprichst du jetzt schon mit dir selbst oder warum zitierst du beiträge von dir?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Luftgitarrenalarm*
> 
> THE WHO



Muss mal das Shirt wechseln


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sprichst du jetzt schon mit dir selbst oder warum zitierst du beiträge von dir?



der Wein, der gute Wein


guesch patti

etienne


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

bei icq muß man auch nicht den doofen refresh button drücken


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der Wein, der gute Wein
> 
> 
> guesch patti
> ...


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

platz 7 oder so: heintje.
platz 6 : snap-rythm is a dancer aus der frankfurter dancefloorhitmanufaktur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh mal ne Runde von Euch träumen.



 Ich träum' bestimmt heut' wieder vom flotten Dreier mit Dir und Heidrun


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

171


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

LARD (Dead Kennedys) - 70's Rock must die ... wo ist meine Gitarren denn schon wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab doch gar nix gegen den Hrn Wahltho
> 
> Find Ihn doch O.K. ich halt sogar recht viel von Ihm, er erscheint mir äußert hilfbereit und zuvorkommend. Einer auf den man sich verlassen kann. Solche Leute find ich cool. Er fährt nur die Wege in die falsche Richtung.
> 
> ...



 Du Charmeur, ich werd' ja ganz rot


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meiner iss der schlechteste. macht aber nix da er eh bald leer ist und neuer gekauft wrden muss.



 Ein typischer Maggo-Spruch


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du Charmeur, ich werd' ja ganz rot



Hatte schon angst ich hätt dich vergrault


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir sollten uns hier nicht in der dritten person ansprechen. das sorgt für eine kalte distanz.



 Genau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hatte schon angst ich hätt dich vergrault



Lugga: Du und mich vergraulen (können) 

Fahrt ihr jetzt morgen eigentlich im Taunus?


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

platz 4: matze reim- mehr brauch ich nciht sagen.
platz 3: goombay dance band- son of jamaica.
platz 2: scorpions - wind of change....ich könnt kotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

bin mal gespannt was 1 iss. ich hab echt angst vor gleich.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lugga: Du und mich vergraulen (können)
> 
> Fahrt ihr jetzt morgen eigentlich im Taunus?



wollen wir morgen zwischen 0700 und 0800 an dieser stelle klären


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> platz 4: matze reim- mehr brauch ich nciht sagen.
> platz 3: goombay dance band- son of jamaica.
> platz 2: scorpions - wind of change....ich könnt kotzen.



Das hört sich ja gefährlich an, haben die etwas von Gehörschutz gesagt? Kann man die verklagen ?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> platz 4: matze reim- mehr brauch ich nciht sagen.
> platz 3: goombay dance band- son of jamaica.
> platz 2: scorpions - wind of change....ich könnt kotzen.



Bäh

Bäh

*Bäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääh*


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

shice werbung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wollen wir morgen zwischen 0700 und 0800 an dieser stelle klären



Ich werd' mal mitlesen 

wenn's nicht wieder über SMs läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> shice werbung.



sei froh


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

iss schon echt schlimm mit was für ner shice sich manche leute zurichten.


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werd' mal mitlesen
> 
> wenn's nicht wieder über SMs läuft



wir könnten dich ins cc nehmen.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

enimen


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

bei dir??? haste die kids geweckt?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir könnten dich ins cc nehmen.



wo liegt cc


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo liegt cc



carbon copy. haste deinen rotwein gerollt und geraucht??


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei dir??? haste die kids geweckt?



kidds sind in brüssel


ich find den gut


man darf halt nicht übersetzen


is g**l aggresiv


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

der hier:





Lucafabian schrieb:


>


iss supergut.


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kidds sind in brüssel
> 
> 
> ich find den gut
> ...



manche muss man übersetzen, vorlallem die teile die nicht inden charts waren.ich hätte da so die ein oder andere perle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> carbon copy. haste deinen rotwein gerollt und geraucht??



darf nicht mehr rauchen

war aber jemand da der mir die kühce mit gutem grünen zugerauscht hat

shit auch will, besser nicht


midnight oil, besser?


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

habter ne idee für die 1???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir könnten dich ins cc nehmen.



Ja bitte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

... oder lieber ins bcc


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> habter ne idee für die 1???



udo jürgens
aber bitte mit sahne


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

1. boney m. - rivers of babylon.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

So GN8 @All


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 1. boney m. - rivers of babylon.



 G**l


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So GN8 @All



GN8 der Herr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... oder lieber ins bcc



iss ja dann auch so ein richtiges spalterding.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 1. boney m. - rivers of babylon.



schokopüppchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss ja dann auch so ein richtiges spalterding.



Aber so richtig


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt was 1 iss. ich hab echt angst vor gleich.



und??? Oder bist du aus dem Zimmer gerannt 

Jetzt hab ich´s doch glatt überlesen 

Boney M


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schokopüppchen



Das war damals absolut der Hit


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und??? Oder bist du aus dem Zimmer gerannt



nö, find ich sogar irgendwie geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schokopüppchen



püppchen darfste die damen abe nicht mehr nennen......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

So jetzt aber endgültig gute Nacht die Damen...

... und schlaft recht schön


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

die sind sicherlich noch älter als du!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, find ich sogar irgendwie geil.



Obwohl es gab ja bessere B; Songs .... Ma Baker zB


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

nensdinajjfe

find ich nicht. gefällt mir deutlich bessser.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Oktober 2007)

Boney M ist ja schon Kult, ich sach aber nur:

*Village People*

Yeah!


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

muha.


----------



## Maggo (13. Oktober 2007)

ich glaub der uwe hat sich jetzt eminem mäßi so richtig druffgeschafft und rennt jetzt am neu isenburger bahnhof rum und rippt leute ab.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> muha.



muha


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

ist übrigens der FR smilie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaub der uwe hat sich jetzt eminem mäßi so richtig druffgeschafft und rennt jetzt am neu isenburger bahnhof rum und rippt leute ab.



Hat sich die Videos angeschaut 

Ich lauf niemehr mit einem Ball im Arm durch Frankreich

http://www.20min.ch/sport/weitere/story/23920364


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo
gell du sagst nix mehr


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo
> gell du sagst nix mehr



schweigen imTaunus 

Ich muss mal schauen ob da noch ein Bierchen im Kühler liegt


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schweigen imTaunus
> 
> Ich muss mal schauen ob da noch ein Bierchen im Kühler liegt



aber bei Caro mit Wein angeben


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

*Maggo Du Verräter!*


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber bei Caro mit Wein angeben



Kaine Caro keine Wein


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

Maggo wir höhren Dire Straits, die Alchemy und Du bist nicht dabei


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2007)

klopfklopfklopf

noch jemand wach?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Oktober 2007)

ja



aber nicht mehr lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube ich melde mich mal ab aus dem Fred

Zähnchen putzen, n***** machen und ab unter die Decke zum träumen


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

Gn8


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

puh nu bin ich auch abgespaltet worden vom uwe...naja, wer meine speichen schon ansägen will  

GN8


----------



## Fabienne (14. Oktober 2007)

Hey, ist noch einer von euch da?? Suche den Lnk zu der Kuh, die dem Biker zuschaut und die Ohren anlegt. Wo finde ich den????


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Fabienne schrieb:


> Hey, ist noch einer von euch da?? Suche den Lnk zu der Kuh, die dem Biker zuschaut und die Ohren anlegt. Wo finde ich den????



Gute Frage irgendwo in den letzten 100 seiten  glaub ich


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

Morgen Maggo

Ich geh mal ins Bad




Fabienne schrieb:


> Hey, ist noch einer von euch da?? Suche den Lnk zu der Kuh, die dem Biker zuschaut und die Ohren anlegt. Wo finde ich den????



hier ist die Kuh dabei
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4081286&highlight=Kuh#post4081286


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Maggo Du Verräter!*



ja shit. guten morgen. ich bin dann gestern irgendwie weggeratzt, das ging so schnell. tut mir wirklich leid.

mit biken wird schätzungsweise eher auch nix. ich fühl mich platt und lustlos, ob das mit der bevorstehenden a**** zusammenhängt?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja shit. guten morgen. ich bin dann gestern irgendwie weggeratzt, das ging so schnell. tut mir wirklich leid.
> 
> mit biken wird schätzungsweise eher auch nix. ich fühl mich platt und lustlos, ob das mit der bevorstehenden a**** zusammenhängt?



so so ein Spaßverderber also


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

Biken motiviert, bringt die Geister in schwung


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2007)

Fabienne schrieb:


> Hey, ist noch einer von euch da?? Suche den Lnk zu der Kuh, die dem Biker zuschaut und die Ohren anlegt. Wo finde ich den????



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=302729
Post 37


war mal wieder zu langsam ..... Die Schweiz färbt ab


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2007)

Sorry Guten Morgen geh mal duschen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2007)

Meine Kaffemaschine überfordert mich gerade.....
erst war sie voll und wollte leer gemacht werden, dann wollte sie noch Wasser haben und zu guter letzt auch noch Bohnen eingefüllt haben wollen ..... puh und das am frühen Morgen



Achja Maggo kneift doch nur, weil er die 45 k Frage lösen will


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Meine Kaffemaschine überfordert mich gerade.....
> erst war sie voll und wollte leer gemacht werden, dann wollte sie noch Wasser haben und zu guter letzt auch noch Bohnen eingefüllt haben wollen ..... puh und das am frühen Morgen
> 
> 
> ...



Das wird doch keine Jura sein
die machen sowas
kenn ich nur zugute


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2007)

100


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Oktober 2007)

morgen @ all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bitte von mir



Moin moin,

na da ward Ihr ja noch ganz schön rührig gestern. 

@Fabienne 
Viel Spass in Brüssel. Ich hoffe Du machst dort Urlaub. 
Die Kuh ist genial.  

@Maggo
Gib mir mal die Nummer von Deinem Chef. Ich kümmer mich mal um den. Willst Du wirklich nur den kommenden Freitag frei haben?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Moin Caro, das Glas Rotwein vom guten Tropfen vom RH ist übrig geblieben


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

hier das teil wo ich glücklich war keine klickies anzuhaben.


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro, das Glas Rotwein vom guten Tropfen vom RH ist übrig geblieben



Dann werde ich das bei Gelegenheit mal lehren   ich mein leeren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Moin Maggo,

ihr habt hier aber gestern ganz schön die Sau rausgelassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann werde ich das bei Gelegenheit mal lehren   ich mein leeren.



Hicks oder wie?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

91


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

90.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

G**les Wetter draussen 


_Berto!!!!_

... wann drehen wir heute unsere Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

... ach der ist wahrscheinlich gerade mit Berto Gassi gehen


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier das teil wo ich glücklich war keine klickies anzuhaben.


Ich habe ja die farblich passenden Schuhe.  Nun mach ich mir keine Gedanken mehr. 

Bin mal gespannt wie ich Freitag drauf bin. Ich hoffe gut genug um nicht nur mit zuzuschauen. Was kostet denn ein neues Schaltauge und ein neuer Umwerfer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hoffe gut genug um nicht nur mit zuzuschauen. Was kostet denn ein neues Schaltauge und ein neuer Umwerfer?



Du meinst eher ein neues Schaltauge und ein neues -werk, oder?


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Maggo,
> 
> ihr habt hier aber gestern ganz schön die Sau rausgelassen


Gut formuliert. So mancher wird noch im Bett liegen. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Hicks oder wie?


Nee  Ich wollte das nur wirklich erst so schreiben und mußte dann über mich selbst lachen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gut formuliert. So mancher wird noch im Bett liegen.



Tja, Alkohol ist eben ein Teufelszeug


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst eher ein neues Schaltauge und ein neues -werk, oder?



Du hast Recht.  

Ich hol mal meinen Kaffee.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hast Recht.
> 
> Ich hol mal meinen Kaffee.......



... bring' mir einen doppelten Espresso mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Caro... 

... wo bist Du denn hin, ich warte auf meinen Espresso


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Weg isse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

79


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

78. ich muss um 13:00 uhr hier weg sein. bis dahin hab ich noch bissi bügelwäsch. leg ma einer paar vor.


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weg isse



Die Kinder wollten Frühstücken.  Aber jetzt bin ich weg. 
Ach, Dein Espresso........ ugh jetzt isser kalt.


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

so, wasn jetz?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, wasn jetz?



Womit?


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

k frage. und hofheim? morgen???


----------



## ratte (14. Oktober 2007)

*ausdemBettkrabbel* Morgen zusammen

Hat mal jemand nen magenschonenden Kaffee? Sonst ist der Tag direkt im Eimer, weil ich sonst nicht in die Gänge komme und der Magen immer noch rumzickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

morsche - ich morgen net hofheim, das ist ja auch ne spalterrunde...nix für mich...ich wahre meine schweizer seele


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> morsche - ich morgen net hofheim, das ist ja auch ne spalterrunde...nix für mich...ich wahre meine schweizer seele



Moin,

heute Spalter, morgen nix Spalter.


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gut formuliert. So mancher wird noch im Bett liegen.
> ...



Wen meinst Du? 

Ich hab` heut` schon bissi aufgeräumt, Waschmaschine angestellt, Wäsche abgehängt, zusammengelegt, weggeräumt,...


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Oktober 2007)

morgen
ich fahr nicht mit...., falls ihr fahrt
ich werd jetzt mal richtung weilburg strampeln


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen
> ich fahr nicht mit...., falls ihr fahrt
> ich werd jetzt mal richtung weilburg strampeln



Für DIMB-Mitglieder heißt es heute eigentlich ab 13 Uhr Mitgliederversammlung in Hofheim.


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2007)

See the morning dancer - crossing the sky? ...



Ich geh ma schwimmen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für DIMB-Mitglieder heißt es heute eiogentlich ab 13 Uhr Mitgliederversammlung in Hofheim.



also euch allen viel spaß
ich radel dann mal los schönen tag noch


----------



## Fabienne (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen Maggo
> 
> Ich geh mal ins Bad
> 
> ...




Hey guten Morgen!!!
Danke für die Kuh und bis nachher


----------



## ratte (14. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für DIMB-Mitglieder heißt es heute eigentlich ab 13 Uhr Mitgliederversammlung in Hofheim.


 Gerade noch eine gute Stunde...
...da muss ich wohl mal langsam in die Gänge kommen.

@caro
Du wolltest doch auch hin? Soll ich Dich einsammeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Gerade noch eine gute Stunde...
> ...da muss ich wohl mal langsam in die Gänge kommen.
> 
> @caro
> Du wolltest doch auch hin? Soll ich Dich einsammeln?



Ich tel. Dich an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

So Berto und ich gehen jetzt gleich biken


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Berto und ich gehen jetzt gleich biken



Viel Spass und haltet die Plauscherfahnen hoch. Und grüßt Hkn und Lugga von mir, wenn Ihr sie seht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Viel Spass und haltet die Plauscherfahnen hoch. Und grüßt Hkn und Lugga von mir, wenn Ihr sie seht.



Die haben sich doch nicht mehr gemeldet


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!

bin ich ja grad richtig zum K-Frage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Ei Gude Crazy,

müsst Ihr dann aber in sehr begrenztem Kreis ausmachen 

Die einen sind auf der DIMB-HV und die anderen sind Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

ach mist heute ist ja dimb...da wollte ich ja auch hin.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Oktober 2007)

@ hkn: dann halt dich ran


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Oktober 2007)

schönen Gruß von der Vivi soll ich ausrichten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Oktober 2007)

aber ist ja klasse, wenn ihr alle weg seit kann ich in aller Ruhe das K knacken, wäre mein erstes


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

Ein paar sind noch da, ich bin wieder da.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: dann halt dich ran



hmm, kein auto und thorsten erreiche ich nicht. shit, dabei wollte ich sogern mir abstimmen.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aber ist ja klasse, wenn ihr alle weg seit kann ich in aller Ruhe das K knacken, wäre mein erstes



na na, so einfach wollen wir es dir dann doch nicht machen


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

50


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

50-1


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

47+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

45+2


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

bummel bummel


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

ola, grad wach geworden. schaffen wir das in ner viertel stunde?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

bamm bamm


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

ich muss dann leider a*****. so wie ich mein glück kenne wirds dann entschieden wenn ich im auto sitz.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ola, grad wach geworden. schaffen wir das in ner viertel stunde?



gude maggo


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich muss dann leider a*****. so wie ich mein glück kenne wirds dann entschieden wenn ich im auto sitz.




wann denn auch sonst? armer kerl


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

ich finds schlimm sich zu motivieren wenn man weiß, dass man anschliessend schaffen muss. ich wär gern gefahrn, am liebsten am meer. uwe, wo warstn?


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

nö, dass kann noch werden. zwei posts pro minute, macht bei noch 40 notwendigen allerhöchstens zwanzig minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

ach es gibt auch noch andere geile sachen - nicht nur das meer. lasst uns doch mal zusammen nach WB fahren. das ist auch geil


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

komm ich halt ein wenig zu spät.  iss mir doch egal, die müssen für sowas verständnis haben.


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach es gibt auch noch andere geile sachen - nicht nur das meer. lasst uns doch mal zusammen nach WB fahren. das ist auch geil



gerne. wann?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, dass kann noch werden. zwei posts pro minute, macht bei noch 40 notwendigen allerhöchstens zwanzig minuten.



dein wort in gottes ohr


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gerne. wann?



hmm, besten wären noch vor dem 4.11 - da machen die zu  und noch besser wäre ein wochentag weil dann wenig los ist.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> komm ich halt ein wenig zu spät.  iss mir doch egal, die müssen für sowas verständnis haben.



genau wer sonntags arbeiten muss, der kann auch 5 minuten später kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

ich weiß nicht ob das klappt. ich muss mir in nächster zeit für in paar dinge häufiger mal frei machen.


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

31


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob das klappt. ich muss mir in nächster zeit für in paar dinge häufiger mal frei machen.




das ist natürlich doof, aber wenn es nicht geht - gehts nicht. tolle logik


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

ei wo issn de crazy jetzt? war da net was von wegen mitmachen?


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das ist natürlich doof, aber wenn es nicht geht - gehts nicht. tolle logik



stimmt aber irgendwie.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

ach der knutscht wieder und hat besseres zu tun...oder ist noch schnell zum dimbi geflogen


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

27. wann kommt eigentlich de fux wieder?


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach der knutscht wieder und hat besseres zu tun...oder ist noch schnell zum dimbi geflogen



besseres als ne k frage?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt aber irgendwie.



stefan ist ganz nass auf WB - ich soll mal den bikemarkt im auge behalten  doppelbrücke und 200mm federweg will er  lustig was ein tag da ausmacht


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

24. unn de onkel lugga?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 27. wann kommt eigentlich de fux wieder?



wahrscheinlich 1 vor k


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stefan ist ganz nass auf WB - ich soll mal den bikemarkt im auge behalten  doppelbrücke und 200mm federweg will er  lustig was ein tag da ausmacht



hatter was wo er die einbauen kann???


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> besseres als ne k frage?



machmal soll das besser sein - unglaublich aber wahr


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich 1 vor k



wobei, wollt er net zwei wochen wegbleiben? bei der schlagzahl die letzten tage geht da sicher noch eine k frage ohne ihn.


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> machmal soll das besser sein - unglaublich aber wahr



pah!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hatter was wo er die einbauen kann???



nee so nen kompletten hobel...für nen kona waren wir etwas zu langsam


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

17. komm halt dich ran.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wobei, wollt er net zwei wochen wegbleiben? bei der schlagzahl die letzten tage geht da sicher noch eine k frage ohne ihn.



wie kannst du soviel tippen?


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee so nen kompletten hobel...für nen kona waren wir etwas zu langsam



wie hoch issn des büdsché???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 17. komm halt dich ran.




komm nicht mit


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie hoch issn des büdsché???



ei so ca. 2k denke ich


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie kannst du soviel tippen?



tastatur!

irgendwann lass ich mir von meiner süßen mal zehn finger system beibringen.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

*gg*


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei so ca. 2k denke ich



aber wirklich 200mm ??? da kommter ja nirgends mehr hoch! wär mir zu speuiell.


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

achso, langsam wirds spannend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

für etwas über 2k geht ja schon was neues!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

naja aber nicht so wirklich was gutes


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

meistens ohne doppelbrücke


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

jehlebikes.de kann nicht helfen??? und nein ich guck jetzt nicht nach!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

kras ja fast geschafft


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

was solln des mit der doppelbrücke?? muss heut doch gar net mehr sein?!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

mist ich schenk ihn dir


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was solln des mit der doppelbrücke?? muss heut doch gar net mehr sein?!



naja aber ich find das auch noch ne ecke geiler


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

hattrick!!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

hmm oder ich halt *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

nein nein nein das gibts net!!!! ich spring vom balkon! herzlichen glückwunsch. ich geh dann schaffen.


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

viel spaß mein bester...und danke


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Oktober 2007)

Für unter der Woche Winterberg wäre diese Woche ganz gut  muss nur einer meiner Süßen  erklären, die liegt hier grad auf meiner Fensterbank und sonnt sich


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

ich hab am freitag frei!!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Oktober 2007)

@ Maggo:  ich auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

So, habt Ihr die K-Frage also gelöst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Berto hat mir 'ne geniale neue Runde durch den Taunus gezeigt


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab am freitag frei!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Glückwunsch nachträglich noch an hkn, den Sieger der 45k-Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

988


----------



## Alberto68 (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Berto hat mir 'ne geniale neue Runde durch den Taunus gezeigt



yep hat spaß gemacht ,   hab die 1000 noch voll gemacht, bis zum kl. mannstein hat gereicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> yep hat spaß gemacht ,   hab die 1000 noch voll gemacht, bis zum kl. mannstein hat gereicht...


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab am freitag frei!!!!!



ich auch und bin dabei


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> yep hat spaß gemacht ,   hab die 1000 noch voll gemacht, bis zum kl. mannstein hat gereicht...



Mir hats auch spaß gemacht,
war aber nur auf dem Alden und bin wieder runter gefahren.

Danach hab ich direkt mal 2 Stunden schlaf gebraucht. Man war ich fertig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

... und jetzt ist hier tote Hose oder wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich auch und bin dabei



damit sind wir min. 4


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und jetzt ist hier tote Hose oder wie :confused



wieso


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

dachte hier würd' nix mehr gehen nach der K-Frage


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> dachte hier würd' nix mehr gehen nach der K-Frage



Kommst Du Freitag auch ans Meer?

Du könntest uns entgegenfahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kommst Du Freitag auch ans Meer?



Ich würde wirklich sehr gerne mal mit Euch ans Meer fahren 

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich Freitag noch frei machen kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Sag' Lugga, was macht denn eigentlich Dein FR.

Brauchst Du noch Hilfe bei der Montage?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kommst Du Freitag auch ans Meer?
> 
> Du könntest uns entgegenfahren



wobei das schwer wird


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würde wirklich sehr gerne mal mit Euch ans Meer fahren
> 
> Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich Freitag noch frei machen kann



Wir werden da noch öfters hinfahren...


Ich weis aber nicht ob das was für Dich ist. Da ist nix flowiges, das ist rein technisches fahren


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sag' Lugga, was macht denn eigentlich Dein FR.
> 
> Brauchst Du noch Hilfe bei der Montage?



Da ich es noch nicht hab, weis ich auch noch nicht ab ich Probleme mit dem Zusammanbau bekomme. Hoffentlich wird das was nächste Woche.


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Oktober 2007)

och, ich finds stellenweise schon sehr flowig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> och, ich finds stellenweise schon sehr flowig....



Von welchen Distanzen sprichst Du wenn Du flowig sagst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich weis aber nicht ob das was für Dich ist. Da ist nix flowiges, das ist rein technisches fahren



Ich würd's schon mal gerne ausprobieren, so wie Caro eben  

Meld' Dich einfach, wenn Du beim FR Hilfe brauche solltest


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> och, ich finds stellenweise schon sehr flowig....



bergauf?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

... , dass *das* Meer nichts Flowiges ist, ist mir übrigens schon klar


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Oktober 2007)

naja, gerade im oberen teil, also noch vor dem kiosk und ab da bis zum kreuzenden forstweg, das ist doch alles superflowig, auch wenn man über die felsen surft. dann wirds steiler und die felsen sind ausgesetzter.... und so weiter!


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> naja, gerade im oberen teil, also noch vor dem kiosk und ab da bis zum kreuzenden forstweg, das ist doch alles superflowig, auch wenn man über die felsen surft. dann wirds steiler und die felsen sind ausgesetzter.... und so weiter!



na klar gibt es da "flowige" stücke - aber wahltho ist unser bergauf-trail-spezie  deswegen die frage ob am felsenmeer bergauf flowig ist


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würd's schon mal gerne ausprobieren, so wie Caro eben



der Tag wird kommen 



wahltho schrieb:


> Meld' Dich einfach, wenn Du beim FR Hilfe brauche solltest



Danke


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2007)

Bin gerade von der DIMB-MV zurück. In Kürze: Die DIMB bleibt uns erhalten.  Bis auf die Stelle des Marketingreferenten konnten alle Positionen besetzt werden.  Ich finde nicht nur toll, dass sich neue Leute zur Mitarbeit bereit erklärt haben, sondern dass sich bekanntermaßen engagierte Leute weiterhin engagieren (wenn auch erstmal unter Vorbehalt) und manche dafür sogar ihr Engagement noch erweitern!!!    

Der neue erste Vorsitzende will nun jedenfalls erstmal die DIMB wieder dahin bringen, wo sie vor den Querelen war um sich dann zukünftigen Aufgaben zu stellen.

War teils etwas langwierig und schade bei dem Wetter, aber meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall sehr wichtig für uns als Mountainbiker!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> naja, gerade im oberen teil, also noch vor dem kiosk und ab da bis zum kreuzenden forstweg, das ist doch alles superflowig, auch wenn man über die felsen surft. dann wirds steiler und die felsen sind ausgesetzter.... und so weiter!



So richtig flowig ist das auch nicht dann doch eher verblockt. Sicher die richtige Line über die Felsen gewählt, da kommt dann schon sowas wie flow auf. Trotzdem würd ich das nicht als flowig bezeichnen.



Ein gescheiter Mensch hat mal geschrieben das der Flow am Meer aus dem Bauch kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi Gerd 



Arachne schrieb:


> War teils etwas langwierig...



das haben derartige Sachen nunmal leider oftmals an sich 

Ich hatte damit gerechnet, dass es noch länger dauert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der Tag wird kommen



Vielleicht schon sehr bald


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielleicht schon sehr bald


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt da übrigens ein Stück im Taunus, ich bin es heute zum erstenmal gefahren, das ist mit dem Meer zu vergleichen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es gibt da übrigens ein Stück im Taunus, ich bin es heute zum erstenmal gefahren, das ist mit dem Meer zu vergleichen.



Wo denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

@Maggo:

Ich hab' heute übrigens den ETA-Knopf an meiner All Mountain 2 durchbohrt und mit einer kleinen Schraube gesichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es gibt da übrigens ein Stück im Taunus, ich bin es heute zum erstenmal gefahren, das ist mit dem Meer zu vergleichen.



manchmal übertreibt der uwe doch einwenig  so steine liegen einfach bei uns nicht rum 

wobei irgendwo in der nähe vom gaulskopf sind auch "große steine"  ok, nicht wirklich befahrbar - ABER GROSS


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> manchmal übertreibt der uwe doch einwenig  so steine liegen einfach bei uns nicht rum
> 
> wobei irgendwo in der nähe vom gaulskopf sind auch "große steine"  ok, nicht wirklich befahrbar - ABER GROSS



ach sei doch ruhig 



nur weil Du nicht drüber kommst


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Gerd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lief alles schon fast zu harmonisch. Die Initiatoren der Querelen sind trotz Einladung nicht erschienen. Es gab zwar Diskussionen, aber kaum etwas, was man wirklich als Streitgespräch hätte titulieren können. Sonst hätte es wohl wirklich etwas länger gedauert.


----------



## zwärg (14. Oktober 2007)

solsoslso hihi grüze bäng bum millass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Wie meinen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es lief alles schon fast zu harmonisch. Die Initiatoren der Querelen sind trotz Einladung nicht erschienen. Es gab zwar Diskussionen, aber kaum etwas, was man wirklich als Streitgespräch hätte titulieren können. Sonst hätte es wohl wirklich etwas länger gedauert.


----------



## zwärg (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie meinen?


ich meine milass ist kilöhr kitty


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

950


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ach sei doch ruhig
> 
> nur weil Du nicht drüber kommst



ich erinnere noch mal kurz an die letzte gemeinsame alde-befahrung  wie was das mit dem rüberkommen


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich erinnere noch mal kurz an die letzte gemeinsame alde-befahrung  wie was das mit dem rüberkommen



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr






gut gekontert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



hab jetzt extra wegen dir durchsägesichere speichen  nur für alle fälle *fingerindiewundesteck*


----------



## ratte (14. Oktober 2007)

Erstmal herzliche Glückwünsche an den Gewinner der K-Frage.

Bei den ganzen Erzählungen und Bildern vom Meer bekomme ich auch glatt mal Lust, mir das ganze mal aus der Nähe zu betrachten. Zum größten Teil wirds aber wohl auch beim Betrachten bleiben, obwohlich dann zumindest wüsst, wozu ich mir mal Protektoren für die Beine zugelegt habe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Erzählungen und Bildern vom Meer bekomme ich auch glatt mal Lust, mir das ganze mal aus der Nähe zu betrachten. Zum größten Teil wirds aber wohl auch beim Betrachten bleiben, obwohlich dann zumindest wüsst, wozu ich mir mal Protektoren für die Beine zugelegt habe.



Ich werde das jedenfalls in diesem Jahr noch realisieren (sofern es das Wetter zulässt)


----------



## ratte (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde das jedenfalls in diesem Jahr noch realisieren (sofern es das Wetter zulässt)


Falls der Termin nicht gerade unter der Woche liegt, bekunde ich mal Interesse.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Wenn das Wetter sich halten sollte, werde ich am 26. (Freitag) aber vllt. erst nochmal KH fahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Oktober 2007)

@ Meerfahrer: ich weiß immernoch nicht wie ich da hinkomme 

@ Ralph: wenn du durch Lenzhahn fährst sind das für dich nur 7,5km Umweg  *mitfahrinteresseanmeld*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

941


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann ja mal mit dem Präsidenten von Spaltertours reden und was für Samstags morgens ausmachen. 

Muß aber so früh wie möglich sein, sonst ist zuviel Verkehr am Meer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal mit dem Präsidenten von Spaltertours reden ...



Selbstgespräche oder wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal mit dem Präsidenten von Spaltertours reden und was für Samstags morgens ausmachen.



Gute Idee


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2007)

Gruezi nach Taunuswunderland 

Was ein g***** Tag in den Bergen 

*schmelzdahin*


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gruezi nach Taunuswunderland
> 
> Was ein g***** Tag in den Bergen
> 
> *schmelzdahin*



War das Wetter bei Euch auch so gut?


----------



## ratte (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal mit dem Präsidenten von Spaltertours reden und was für Samstags morgens ausmachen.


Das wär prima.


> Muß aber so früh wie möglich sein, sonst ist zuviel Verkehr am Meer.


Muss man hier auch extra früh aufstehen, um mit dem Handtuch die besten Liegen, äh, Felsen zu reservieren.?


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

Ihr seid verrückt. Ich dachte nach Klärung der K-Frage kehrt hier Stille ein, doch sowas gibt es hier ja nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Muss man hier auch extra früh aufstehen, um mit dem Handtuch die besten Liegen, äh, Felsen zu reservieren.?



Reservieren nicht, aber die Wanderer müssen beschützt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ihr seid verrückt. Ich dachte nach Klärung der K-Frage kehrt hier Stille ein, doch sowas gibt es hier ja nicht.


Du weißt doch, nach der K-Frage ist vor der K-Frage.


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

Die Dimb nimmt sich jetzt verstärkt der FR Fraktion an. 
*strengindierundeschau*

Ich hoffe doch wenigstens ein klein wenig schlechtes Gewissen ausmachen zu können.


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, nach der K-Frage ist vor der K-Frage.



  Ach, ich bin doch so vergesslich.


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab gerade gefuttert und könnte noch ein halbes Schwein verdrücken.


----------



## ratte (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Reservieren nicht, aber die Wanderer müssen beschützt werden


Quasi Artenschutz für Wanderer. 
Nee, ist ja auch in Ordnung. Galt in der Pfalz auf verschiedenen Wegen ebenfalls.


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

Lugga, wenn Du für ein WE das Meer klarmachst, bleibt der kommende Freitag aber bestehen, oder? Bitte bitte bitte


----------



## ratte (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade gefuttert und könnte noch ein halbes Schwein verdrücken.


Soll ich mal im Kühlschrank nachschauen, ob ich noch eins zur Verfügung hätte?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lugga, wenn Du für ein WE das Meer klarmachst, bleibt der kommende Freitag aber bestehen, oder? Bitte bitte bitte



wenn ich jetzt Freitag absage, fahren die doch ohne mich


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Soll ich mal im Kühlschrank nachschauen, ob ich noch eins zur Verfügung hätte?



Aber ohne Sahnesoße.


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt Freitag absage, fahren die doch ohne mich



Das geht ma nu gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2007)

:kotz:


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> :kotz:



Du kannst es aber auch nicht lassen.


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

Der arme Maggo.....ist grad am schuften.  
Hkn Du hättest ihm doch wirklich den Hattrick gönnen können.


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du kannst es aber auch nicht lassen.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

Wg. Meer: Ich rede von einem der nächsten Samstagen nicht von diesem.


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube ich geh noch mal zur Tanke und hol mir was schokoladiges.


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wg. Meer: Ich rede von einem der nächsten Samstagen nicht von diesem.


----------



## ratte (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber ohne Sahnesoße.


Die ist alle. 
Schokolade wär noch da.


----------



## ratte (14. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> :kotz:


Nu übertreib mal nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> War das Wetter bei Euch auch so gut?



Ja fantastisch, habe mir die Ohren angekokelt und mein Gesicht sieht aus wie das von einer Eule


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2007)




----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich geh noch mal zur Tanke und hol mir was schokoladiges.



Ich nehm weisse Ritter Vollnuss


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Dimb nimmt sich jetzt verstärkt der FR Fraktion an.
> *strengindierundeschau*
> 
> Ich hoffe doch wenigstens ein klein wenig schlechtes Gewissen ausmachen zu können.



du ich wollte da sein...aber mit dem bike wäre es etwas zu weit für mich gewesen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub ich geh mal duschen, mein Deo hat glaube ich versagt 

Bis später


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich geh mal duschen, mein Deo hat glaube ich versagt
> 
> Bis später



ist sie gegangen, oder gerannt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Meerfahrer: ich weiß immernoch nicht wie ich da hinkomme
> 
> @ Ralph: wenn du durch Lenzhahn fährst sind das für dich nur 7,5km Umweg  *mitfahrinteresseanmeld*



wer fährt denn durch lenzenhahn? vom prinzip her sollte es aber möglich sein...du kannst ja auch am roten kreuz warten


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ist sie gegangen, oder gerannt???




Glaube sie ist schon vor der Tür umgekehrt und hat den nächsten Bus aus der Stadt genommen


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Oktober 2007)

guuudeeee @all
also bin jetzt wieder da von meiner kleinen GA-Tour 
Daten: 137km; 21.71km/h schnitt; reine fahrzeit 6,22std mit pausen 7std

noch 10km weiter des surren vom fat albert auf asphalt und ihr hättet mich einliefern können


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuudeeee @all
> also bin jetzt wieder da von meiner kleinen GA-Tour
> Daten: 137km; 21.71km/h schnitt; reine fahrzeit 6,22std mit pausen 7std
> 
> noch 10km weiter des surren vom fat albert auf asphalt und ihr hättet mich einliefern können



ich hoffe, Du bist platt und hast riesigen Hunger!


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuudeeee @all
> also bin jetzt wieder da von meiner kleinen GA-Tour
> Daten: 137km; 21.71km/h schnitt; reine fahrzeit 6,22std mit pausen 7std
> 
> noch 10km weiter des surren vom fat albert auf asphalt und ihr hättet mich einliefern können


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hoffe, Du bist platt und hast riesigen Hunger!



platttt??????????     was is das   
es geht sogar... habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt    

HUNGER??  --> einen RIEßIGEN


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



was habt ihr den alle


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was habt ihr den alle


Naja 130 km mit einem Fat Albert auf Asphalt *tstststs* da wäre ich lieber die Hälfte durch den Wald gegondelt


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Dimb nimmt sich jetzt verstärkt der FR Fraktion an.
> *strengindierundeschau*
> 
> Ich hoffe doch wenigstens ein klein wenig schlechtes Gewissen ausmachen zu können.



Stimmt das mit dem FR? Hab neulich noch gemeckert das die eh nix für die FRler tun und hab fest die Meinung vertreten das es mehr als ausreichend ist wenn ich Geld bezahle. Schauen wir mal was jetzt passiert


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Oktober 2007)

leut magig maps sollen des 1200hm gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Stimmt das mit dem FR? Hab neulich noch gemeckert das die eh nix für die FRler tun und hab fest die Meinung vertreten das es mehr als ausreichend ist wenn ich Geld bezahle. Schauen wir mal was jetzt passiert



Sicher werden sie das mit einer Absichtserklärung 

Moin Luca, solltest Du noch mal an der Rosenhöhe üben wollen musst Du dich ranhalten  der große Table ist Vergangenheit dafür ist da jetzt ein 1A double  und der rest wird auch umgebaut. Kinder abschreckung!


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2007)

Die DIMB lebt von dem Engagement der Mitglieder und nicht von deren 10 â¬!


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Dimb nimmt sich jetzt verstärkt der FR Fraktion an.
> *strengindierundeschau*
> 
> Ich hoffe doch wenigstens ein klein wenig schlechtes Gewissen ausmachen zu können.



ich habe ein alibi und der daniel weiß bescheid.


----------



## ratte (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Stimmt das mit dem FR? Hab neulich noch gemeckert das die eh nix für die FRler tun und hab fest die Meinung vertreten das es mehr als ausreichend ist wenn ich Geld bezahle. Schauen wir mal was jetzt passiert


Ja, wurde gesagt.
Aber natürlich kann jetzt nicht davon ausgegangen werden, dass alles von der DIMB erledigt wird. Letztendlich ist immer Eigeninitiative gefragt und die DIMB kann unterstützend tätig werden. Allerdings soll der Fokus nun verstärkter auf den FR Bereich gelegt werden, da doch oft gemurrt wurde, dass dieser vernachlässigt wurde.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Stimmt das mit dem FR? Hab neulich noch gemeckert das die eh nix für die FRler tun und hab fest die Meinung vertreten das es mehr als ausreichend ist wenn ich Geld bezahle. Schauen wir mal was jetzt passiert


Der neue erste Vorsitzende ist zumindest Freerider und das Thema "Legalize Freeride" ist auf der Aufgabenliste weit nach oben gestellt worden. 
Es mag übrigens stimmen, daß das FR-Thema in der DIMB in den letzten Jahren nicht sehr stark vertreten war. Das lag aber auch daran, daß sich zu wenige Freerider eingebracht haben. Ohne Experten geht halt nix.


----------



## Silent (14. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Der neue erste Vorsitzende ist zumindest Freerider und das Thema "Legalize Freeride" ist auf der Aufgabenliste weit nach oben gestellt worden.
> Es mag übrigens stimmen, daß das FR-Thema in der DIMB in den letzten Jahren nicht sehr stark vertreten war. Das lag aber auch daran, daß sich zu wenige Freerider eingebracht haben. Ohne Experten geht halt nix.


Dann an der Stelle dem neuen Vorstand viel Glück


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Der neue erste Vorsitzende ist zumindest Freerider und das Thema "Legalize Freeride" ist auf der Aufgabenliste weit nach oben gestellt worden.
> Es mag übrigens stimmen, daß das FR-Thema in der DIMB in den letzten Jahren nicht sehr stark vertreten war. Das lag aber auch daran, daß sich zu wenige Freerider eingebracht haben. Ohne Experten geht halt nix.



Ich hatte den Eindruck das Freeride auch nicht erwünscht war...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Luca, solltest Du noch mal an der Rosenhöhe üben wollen musst Du dich ranhalten  der große Table ist Vergangenheit dafür ist da jetzt ein 1A double  und der rest wird auch umgebaut. Kinder abschreckung!



Nicht mit der Zicke, erst wieder mim neuen....


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Oktober 2007)

ich geh pennen! machts gut

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Eindruck das Freeride auch nicht erwünscht war...


Aus meiner Sicht nicht der richtige Eindruck. Es mangelte bisher eben oft an Leuten aus dem Bereich, die sich selbst einbringen wollten. Daher wurde zu dem Thema mangels Expertenwissen nicht viel getan und die Freerider sahen sich daher wiederum nicht genügend vertreten, bringen sich daher nicht ein, usw. Ich hoffe, daß wir mit den neuen Leute den Weg aus diesem Kreis endlich mal schaffen.

@Silent: Danke, ebenso.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

@Kater: `Wo bist Du in der "neuen DIMB" zu finden? Bleibt für Dich alles beim Alten?


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nicht mit der Zicke, erst wieder mim neuen....



Sollte der nicht schon mal langsam bei kommen   ich werde ja noch mein Bullit vor Dir haben   und das wäre schlecht für dich es sollt nämlich erst im Dezember kommen


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sollte der nicht schon mal langsam bei kommen   ich werde ja noch mein Bullit vor Dir haben   und das wäre schlecht für dich es sollt nämlich erst im Dezember kommen



nächste Woche solls...


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2007)

ok ich hebe Dir einen Hubel auf


----------



## Silent (14. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Silent: Danke, ebenso.


kann nicht klagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Kater: `Wo bist Du in der "neuen DIMB" zu finden? Bleibt für Dich alles beim Alten?


Obacht mit dem Begriff "neue DIMB". Der ist ein wenig vorbelastet seit der großen Schlammschlacht vom Sommer.  
Ich bin zumindest seit heute dritter Vorsitzender. Bis Mitte der Woche wird auch eine entsprechende Presse- und Mitglieder-Info vorliegen und natürlich gibt es am Donnerstag beim IG-Treffen ausgiebig Infos.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Oktober 2007)

So, gute Nacht zusammen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nach dem bikereichen Wochenende in Theorie und Praxis brauch ich jetzt ´ne Mütze Schlaf und mein Schatz erhebt jetzt auch Anspruch auf etwas Zeit mit mir.


----------



## Silent (14. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich bin zumindest seit heute dritter Vorsitzender.


damit habe ich schonmal einmal richtig getippt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wg. Meer: Ich rede von einem der nächsten Samstagen nicht von diesem.



Ich auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich geh noch mal zur Tanke und hol mir was schokoladiges.



Das Glas Rotwein ist immer noch da


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Obacht mit dem Begriff "neue DIMB". Der ist ein wenig vorbelastet seit der großen Schlammschlacht vom Sommer.
> Ich bin zumindest seit heute dritter Vorsitzender. Bis Mitte der Woche wird auch eine entsprechende Presse- und Mitglieder-Info vorliegen und natürlich gibt es am Donnerstag beim IG-Treffen ausgiebig Infos.



 Gratulation


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der arme Maggo.....ist grad am schuften.



Jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt, denn wir steigern das Bruttosozialprodukt


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

@Maggo: bist du noch auf der Arbeit?


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2007)

Dimb ist wie die Kirche, andern sagen wie sie sich verhalten sollen aber selbst nicht dran halten.

Der Satz vorhin war auch bezeichnent für andere kirchliche Parallitäten




> ratte: Letztendlich ist immer Eigeninitiative gefragt und die DIMB kann unterstützend tätig werden



  Gott hilft denen die sich selbst helfen   ich liebe diese AGB ist besser als die Salvatorische Klausel


VIVA


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hab' mir gerade mal das Wetter im 9-Tage-Überblick für Kelkheim angeschaut:

Bis Mittwoch trocken und relativ mild, Mittwoch etwas Regen, dann kühler, aber trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo: bist du noch auf der Arbeit?



si, wir drinken aber schon bier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wg. Meer: Ich rede von einem der nächsten Samstagen nicht von diesem.



Hmm, z.b.

Freitag 26.10. KH
*Samstag 27.10. Meer*
Sonntag 28.10. Rheingau

Wäre schon fast ein bisschen viel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> si, wir drinken aber schon bier.



Skol!


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> si, wir drinken aber schon bier.



Und ich dachte Du schuftest.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Und ich dachte Du schuftest.




so sind die da


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so sind die da


 So sinn die


----------



## Maggo (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Und ich dachte Du schuftest.



ich hab geschuftet. ich hab ordentlich einen voprgelegt und jetz iss quasi nachbesprechung. jetz iss feierabend!


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Glas Rotwein ist immer noch da



Schokolade wär mir lieber.


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab geschuftet. ich hab ordentlich einen voprgelegt und jetz iss quasi nachbesprechung. jetz iss feierabend!



Das würde ich auch sagen.  Du bist durchschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schokolade wär mir lieber.



Schokolade haben wir auch noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schokolade haben wir auch noch



... naja aber auch nur noch 'ne halbe Tafel


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... naja aber auch nur noch 'ne halbe Tafel



Da muss ich mich jetzt auch noch beeilen oder was? Ich wechsel schon so langsam in den Schlafmodus.


----------



## caroka (14. Oktober 2007)

[schlafmodusan]..........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich jetzt auch noch beeilen oder was?



Ich heb' sie Dir auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

858


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Oktober 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (14. Oktober 2007)

Whow, schon Schicht im Fred...


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, schon Schicht im Fred...



jo die k frage ist je erstmal wieder gelöst  und nun haben wir wieder ca. 50 postings ruhe


----------



## Alberto68 (14. Oktober 2007)

gude gerdo , altes haus 

hast heute was verpasst, hätte dir gefallen die plauscher runde, vobei das kein plauscherthemo war


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo die k frage ist je erstmal wieder gelöst  und nun haben wir wieder ca. 50 postings ruhe



Meinst Du wirklich, die k-Verrückten (wir) warten so lange?


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> gude gerdo , altes haus
> 
> hast heute was verpasst, hätte dir gefallen die plauscher runde, vobei das kein plauscherthemo war



Ja, wäre gerne dabei gewesen!  Mußte halt Prioritäten setzen...


----------



## Alberto68 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, wäre gerne dabei gewesen!  Mußte halt Prioritäten setzen...




stimmt vor biken kommt nur noch schöne frauen ...bei mir


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> stimmt vor biken kommt nur noch schöne frauen ...bei mir


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meinst Du wirklich, die k-Verrückten (wir) warten so lange?



ok, ab spätestens 8 gehts wieder los - hast recht.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

ich geh mal ins bett. GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Gruezi ...... noch recht dunkel draussen


----------



## Maggo (15. Oktober 2007)

guten morgen,

leidet ihr auch unter einer neuen forenansicht?


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,

neue Forenansicht?


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

Morgen,

ich krieg die Augen zwar noch nicht richtig auf, aber neue Forenansicht?

Ihr könnt Euch den Tag schonmal rot im Kalender anstreichen: Ich fahre heute tatsächlich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. 
Also, wahltho, warn die Autofahrer schonmal vor.


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

...einzig, das Forum scheint gerade Probleme beim Laden der Grafiken zu haben.


----------



## Maggo (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...einzig, das Forum scheint gerade Probleme beim Laden der Grafiken zu haben.



das meinte ich!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> leidet ihr auch unter einer neuen forenansicht?


Moin auch!

Die neue Forenansicht kann vielleicht daran liegen, daß du evtl. noch im Bewtt liegst. Die um 90° gedrehte Perspektive läßt sich dabei von der Umlagerung des Körpers von der Horizontalen in die Vertikale, vom Volksmund "Aufstehen" genannt, beheben. 

Also bei mir fehlen lediglich die Smilies und Symbole und es läuft alles sehr langsam. Ist das bei jemanden anders?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Moin 



Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> leidet ihr auch unter einer neuen forenansicht?



Yepp - sieht etwas komisch und verwirrend aus


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir ist alles unverändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Also, wahltho, warn die Autofahrer schonmal vor.



Uff zum Glück sitz' ich heute selbst auf dem Bike (wie meistens)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt ist die Forenansicht wieder normal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, wenn ich in Firefox einen Reload der Seite mache ist die Forenansicht kapputt. Wenn die Seite ganz neu aufgerufen wird, ist sie ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Naja, muss jetzt gleich auf's Bike und los, bis später


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

Warte, ich muss auch los.


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen,

bei mir fehlen nur die Pfeile, um zum letzten neuen Beitrag zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja, muss jetzt gleich auf's Bike und los, bis später





caroka schrieb:


> Warte, ich muss auch los.



Schade, auf mich wollt ihr bestimmt nicht warten...


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Oktober 2007)

guten moooorgen  
irgentwie merk ich grad bissi meine tour von gestern  so allgemeine erschöfung


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Oktober 2007)

ich mach mich auch grad mal  wieder... machts gut schönen Tag trotz Ar**** wünsch ich  tschöö


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Wie kalt ist es denn da draußen?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie kalt ist es denn da draußen?


 
Warm, fast schon Sommer


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warm, fast schon Sommer



Naja, bin jetzt zwar eher für Herbst angezogen, hab` mir aber was zum Umziehen eingepackt. Bis gleich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Also es ist zwar schön, aber ziemlich schattig draussen, meine Flossen sind jetzt noch kalt - brrhhh


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also es ist zwar schön, aber ziemlich schattig draussen, meine Flossen sind jetzt noch kalt - brrhhh



Ich bin auch froh in dreiviertel und lang gefahren zu sein! 

@mzaskar: hier ist es nicht wirklich sommerlich warm.


----------



## wissefux (15. Oktober 2007)

moin und schönen gruß aus der free-motion zentrale gran canaria  

wir starten gleich zu unserer bike tour "grand canyon"  

bis bald

fux + tina


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin auch froh in dreiviertel und lang gefahren zu sein!
> 
> @mzaskar: hier ist es nicht wirklich sommerlich warm.


 

Hier wurde es im Gegensatz zu letzter Woche wärmerm, wohl auch da es keinen Nebel hatte 

Ich fahr auch nur in 3/4 rum, und musste heute sogar die Jacke etwas aufmachen 

Wahrscheinlich hat mich das und der gestrige Sommertag in den Bergen zu dieser Einschätzung verführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin und schönen gruß aus der free-motion zentrale gran canaria
> 
> wir starten gleich zu unserer bike tour "grand canyon"
> 
> ...


 
Neid 

viel Spass in der Sonne und immer schöne die Nase eincremen


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin und schönen gruß aus der free-motion zentrale gran canaria
> 
> wir starten gleich zu unserer bike tour "grand canyon"
> 
> ...



viel spaß


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin und schönen gruß aus der free-motion zentrale gran canaria
> 
> wir starten gleich zu unserer bike tour "grand canyon"
> 
> ...



Gruß zurück und noch schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier wurde es im Gegensatz zu letzter Woche wärmerm, wohl auch da es keinen Nebel hatte
> 
> Ich fahr auch nur in 3/4 rum, und musste heute sogar die Jacke etwas aufmachen
> 
> Wahrscheinlich hat mich das und der gestrige Sommertag in den Bergen zu dieser Einschätzung verführt



ok, ich fahre noch ohne Jacke im Trikot mit U-Hemd.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, ich fahre noch ohne Jacke im Trikot mit U-Hemd.


 
fröstel  nee ohne meinen Windstopper geh ich morgens nicht aus dem Haus  trotz meiner 1 - 2 gramm zuviel auf der Waage


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> fröstel  nee ohne meinen Windstopper geh ich morgens nicht aus dem Haus  trotz meiner 1 - 2 gramm zuviel auf der Waage



naja, bin ja meist "etwas" später als fast alle anderen hier unterwegs. Da hat die Sonne dann schon mal ein wenig Zeit den Frost zu mildern.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> naja, bin ja meist "etwas" später als fast alle anderen hier unterwegs. Da hat die Sonne dann schon mal ein wenig Zeit den Frost zu mildern.


 
ApopoFrost, bin gestern in den Bergen fast umgegangen, (zu Fuss) da das Wasser in einem kleinen Wasserlauf gefroren war


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ApopoFrost, bin gestern in den Bergen fast umgegangen, (zu Fuss) da das Wasser in einem kleinen Wasserlauf gefroren war



Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... In welcher Höhe?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin und schönen gruß aus der free-motion zentrale gran canaria
> 
> wir starten gleich zu unserer bike tour "grand canyon"
> 
> ...


Wow  , von Gran Canaria bis zum Grand Canyon ist es aber schon ein Stück!   Viel Spaß im Urlaub und packt ein paar °C in den Koffer. Sonne haben wir allerdings selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie kalt ist es denn da draußen?


So kalt.
Hab heute morgen das erste Mal Eis gekratzt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin und schönen gruß aus der free-motion zentrale gran canaria
> 
> wir starten gleich zu unserer bike tour "grand canyon"
> 
> ...



Spässchen noch *WinkindenRückspiegel*


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So kalt.
> Hab heute morgen das erste Mal Eis gekratzt.





EDIT: Führen sie (die Admins) für den Winter neue Schriftgrößen ein?


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So kalt.
> Hab heute morgen das erste Mal Eis gekratzt.



um wieviel Uhr? brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... In welcher Höhe?


 
ca 1800m aber schattige Seite  auf 2000 konnten wir aber ne kleine Schneeballschlacht machen 

War mit Freunden wandernd unterwegs, die Fernsicht die wir hatten war phänomenal. Konnten von unseren Aussichtspunkt (Chäserugg 2246m, Hochrugg 2369m) fast dir geamten Bündeneralpen bis nach Italien sehen  )

War wohl mein letzter Ausflug in die Berge, da am kommenden WE die Lifte schliessen und erst wieder im Winter (Mitte Dezember) öffnen. 

Ab jetzt gibt es nur noch Touren im Alpenmittelgebirge


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ca 1800m aber schattige Seite  auf 2000 konnten wir aber ne kleine Schneeballschlacht machen
> 
> War mit Freunden wandernd unterwegs, die Fernsicht die wir hatten war phänomenal. Konnten von unseren Aussichtspunkt (Chäserugg 2246m, Hochrugg 2369m) fast dir geamten Bündeneralpen bis nach Italien sehen  )
> 
> ...



Hört sich traumhaft an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab heute morgen das erste Mal Eis gekratzt.



Ich sach nur: Standheizung


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hört sich traumhaft an!


 
Einer der Vorteile in der Schweiz zu leben .......


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sach nur: Standheizung



   

Du, ich müßte noch ein Paar beheizbare Griffe von meinen Mopedwinterfahrten haben! Interesse?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du, ich müßte noch ein Paar beheizbare Griffe von meinen Mopedwinterfahrten haben! Interesse?



 Hatt' ich früher an meiner XT650 auch, zusammen mit Lenkerstulpen. War echt super!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hatt' ich früher an meiner XT650 auch, zusammen mit Lenkerstulpen. War echt super!



Aber noch besser ist 'ne BMW mit Boxermotor im Winter, weil die Füsse hinter den Zylindern stehen und schön warm bleiben


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hatt' ich früher an meiner XT650 auch, zusammen mit Lenkerstulpen. War echt super!



Ja, genau!  Müßte mal schauen, ob ich die Lenkerstulpen (hoffentlich) vor dem Umzug entsorgt habe...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Müßte mal schauen, ob ich die Lenkerstulpen (hoffentlich) vor dem Umzug entsorgt habe...



Wahrscheinlich, das steckten da auch Roam und NWD7 mit drin


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber noch besser ist 'ne BMW mit Boxermotor im Winter, weil die Füsse hinter den Zylindern stehen und schön warm bleiben



Ich hatte mal ein altes Moped, das ich im Winter öfter (an-)schieben mußte. Da war ich sehr froh, dass es nicht so schwer war.


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warscheinlich, das steckte dann auch Roam und NWD7 mit drin



 Das finde ich jetzt gar nicht witzig!  

 Aber ich vermisse die Filme wirklich sehr...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein altes Moped, das ich im Winter öfter (an-)schieben mußte. Da war ich sehr froh, dass es nicht so schwer war.



Schon eine XT650 mit ihren Einhundertpaarundsechzigkilo kam einem Schei$$ schwer vor, wenn man sie mal schieben musste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt gar nicht witzig!
> 
> Aber ich vermisse die Filme wirklich sehr...



Ich glaub' ich bestell' mir die die auch mal


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schon eine XT650 mit ihren Einhundertpaarundsechzigkilo kam einem Schei$$ schwer vor, wenn man sie mal schieben musste



Ich schob sie mal `nen Berg hoch (vergessen zu tanken...), da hielt ein mitleidvolles Mädel in `nem Käfer, drehte und besorgte mir Benzin!


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' ich bestell' mir die die auch mal



Lohnt sich auf alle Fälle!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ..., da hielt ein mitleidvolles Mädel in `nem Käfer, drehte und besorgte mir Benzin!



War ja echt nett von dem Mädel, dass sie es Dir besorgt hat...


... ich meine das Benzin


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> War ja echt nett von dem Mädel, dass sie es Dir besorgt hat...
> 
> 
> ... ich meine das Benzin



Ja, nee, schon klar!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

@Lugga: Hast Du eigentlich inzwischen mal mit dem Präsi von Spaltertours wegen eines Ausflugs zum Meer an einem Samstag gesprochen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lohnt sich auf alle Fälle!



Done!


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

789


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Damit Du nicht mehr suchen mußt oder wie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

So, ich wünsche eine gesegnete Mahlzeit


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Damit Du nicht mehr suchen mußt oder wie



Naja, eigentlich habe ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben!


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich wünsche eine gesegnete Mahlzeit



Laß es Dir schmecken!  Werde jetzt auch mal was fangen gehen.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done!


 
Dann weiss ich ja wo ich mir die ausleihen kann  sollte ich sie in der Schweiz nicht kaufen können


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2007)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

servus mädels 

pakete sind da, ausgepackt und ich musste feststellen das ich doch nicht ventiltechnisch umsteigen muss - in die neuen felgen passen auch AV. also kann ich die DH schläuche zurück schicken  - eigentlich freue ich mich ja darüber. aber nu muss ich dann noch mal los schläuche kaufen *grummel*


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

NWD 7 müssen wir uns nochmal reinziehen.


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus mädels
> 
> pakete sind da, ausgepackt und ich musste feststellen das ich doch nicht ventiltechnisch umsteigen muss - in die neuen felgen passen auch AV. also kann ich die DH schläuche zurück schicken  - eigentlich freue ich mich ja darüber. aber nu muss ich dann noch mal los schläuche kaufen *grummel*



Dann kommste auch mal raus.


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus mädels
> 
> pakete sind da, ausgepackt und ich musste feststellen das ich doch nicht ventiltechnisch umsteigen muss - in die neuen felgen passen auch AV. also kann ich die DH schläuche zurück schicken  - eigentlich freue ich mich ja darüber. aber nu muss ich dann noch mal los schläuche kaufen *grummel*



  Das mit den Schläuchen ist ja nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Lugga: Hast Du eigentlich inzwischen mal mit dem Präsi von Spaltertours wegen eines Ausflugs zum Meer an einem Samstag gesprochen?



Ja hab ich.

Er weiß noch nicht genau ob er am 27. Zeit hat. Eventuel hat er die Handwerker im Haus


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> NWD 7 müssen wir uns nochmal reinziehen.



    

...und auch Roam... die Szenen in Prag z.B. sind zu g**l!


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das mit den Schläuchen ist ja nicht so schlimm.



ei doch schon  das muss ich entweder zu hibike oder sie mir umtauschen lassen


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann kommste auch mal raus.



hey junge dame  so nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> NWD 7 müssen wir uns nochmal reinziehen.



anschauen würde wohl auch langen


----------



## Maggo (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und auch Roam... die Szenen in Prag z.B. sind zu g**l!



ich finde die erste szene am allergeilsten, dicht gefolgt von slickrock utah. eigentlich sind alle szenen geil und besser alös in jedem spielfilm da man sie beliebig oft wiederholen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus mädels



Mahlzeit die Dame


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

Unser schweizer Freund hat mich nach der Planung für Fr. und So gefragt. 

Freitag konnte ich mit ihm klären. 

Sonntag solltet Ihr mit ihm klären.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin



Gude Gresi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sonntag solltet Ihr mit ihm klären.



Roger that 

Ich würde generell sagen wie immer 13:00 Uhr ct Start in fbh. 

Adresse inkl. Anfahrtsbeschreibung bekommt er noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> NWD 7 müssen wir uns nochmal reinziehen.



Wir können gerne mal wieder einen DVD-Abend bei mir machen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> anschauen würde wohl auch langen





Stimmt, zum Reinziehen ist hat so 'ne DVD ein schlechtes Format


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Roger that
> 
> Ich würde generell sagen wie immer 13:00 Uhr ct Start in fbh.
> 
> Adresse inkl. Anfahrtsbeschreibung bekommt er noch


 
ja suppi ..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ja suppi ..



Suppe gäb's evtl. beim Après-Biken beim wahlthai


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2007)

@ hkn: spann uns halt nicht so auf die Folter, reich ma n Bild rüber 

mein Paket is immernoch nicht da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Suppe gäb's evtl. beim Après-Biken beim wahlthai


 
 

FbH ist ... Fischbach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> FbH ist ... Fischbach



fbh = Kelkheim-Fischbach - inzwischen quasi Plauscherbasislager


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: spann uns halt nicht so auf die Folter, reich ma n Bild rüber
> 
> mein Paket is immernoch nicht da



ein bild? die felgen sind ja noch nicht mal zusammen gebastelt. die bremsscheiben müssen noch fest und die kassette drauf - wie fest muss man die kassette anziehen?

dann muss ich noch den adapter für die 200er bremse um- bzw. draufbauen - hat da einer vielleicht auch noch nen anzugswert für mich?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> fbh = Kelkheim-Fischbach (quasi Plauscherbasislager)



so kann man das nicht sagen - ist höchstens das basislager von ner splittergruppe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ein bild?



Sie bitte sehr vorsichtig mit Bildern, sonst sieht das hier bald wieder aus wie in 'nem Bike-Versenderkatalog


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2007)

Bremsscheibenschrauben 6,2Nm, Kassette 40Nm
Adapter weiß ich nicht, fest, aber nicht zu fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sie bitte sehr vorsichtig mit Bildern, sonst sieht das hier bald wieder aus wie in 'nem Bike-Versenderkatalog



logo - ich achte drauf das man dann nur felgen ohne rest sieht


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> fbh = Kelkheim-Fischbach - inzwischen quasi Plauscherbasislager


 
Dann wird das eine Premiere  glaube in dem Teil des Taunus war ich noch nie


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bremsscheibenschrauben 6,2Nm, Kassette 40Nm
> Adapter weiß ich nicht, fest, aber nicht zu fest




jo scheiben wußte ich  lesen kann ich grad noch so. kassette hatte ich vom schrauben damals bei dir auch noch im kopf, aber wollte mal sichergehen. 

hmm, vielleicht mal die komische avid anleitung durchforsten - vielleicht steht da ja was drin. die G2 scheiben sehen irgendwie stylischer aus als die alten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so kann man das nicht sagen - ist höchstens das basislager von ner splittergruppe



"Splitter" passt schon, beim Spalten splittert es ja oft


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sie bitte sehr vorsichtig mit Bildern, sonst sieht das hier bald wieder aus wie in 'nem Bike-Versenderkatalog



immer diese provokationen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann wird das eine Premiere  glaube in dem Teil des Taunus war ich noch nie



Es hat aber schon waschechte Schweizer bei uns


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo scheiben wußte ich  lesen kann ich grad noch so. kassette hatte ich vom schrauben damals bei dir auch noch im kopf, aber wollte mal sichergehen.
> 
> hmm, vielleicht mal die komische avid anleitung durchforsten - vielleicht steht da ja was drin. die G2 scheiben sehen irgendwie stylischer aus als die alten



Wenn du doch lesen kannst, warum hast du die 40Nm für die Kassette nicht einfach dem Verschlussring entnommen   

Das die neuen Scheiben besser aussehen weiß ich, sollen auch weniger rubbeln

obwohl rubbeln ja gar nicht so schlecht ist


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

so CR - nur für dich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Ah, nach der Schraner-Methode eingespeicht


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> "Splitter" passt schon, beim Spalten splittert es ja oft



ich merk schon der wahltho passt auf - dafür gibts auch von mir gleich einen doppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich merk schon der wahltho passt auf - dafür gibts auch von mir gleich einen doppel



Ei Logo - Holzauge sei wachsam


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wenn du doch lesen kannst, warum hast du die 40Nm für die Kassette nicht einfach dem Verschlussring entnommen



ich red mich einfach mal raus - da stand nix


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ah, nach der Schraner-Methode eingespeicht



ach nach der? hmm, klar, jetzt wo du es sagst...hab ich immer noch keine ahnung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2007)

mach ma n Vergleichsfoto mit den alten  von vorne, damit die krasse Breite rüberkommt. Von der Seite sehn se alle gleich aus


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hey junge dame  so nicht



tja, dürfen nicht alle sooo lange drin bleiben!  .lol:


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich finde die erste szene am allergeilsten, dicht gefolgt von slickrock utah. eigentlich sind alle szenen geil und besser alös in jedem spielfilm da man sie beliebig oft wiederholen kann.



ich erinnere mich kaum noch...


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir können gerne mal wieder einen DVD-Abend bei mir machen...


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir können gerne mal wieder einen DVD-Abend bei mir machen...


  Das wäre super!



mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann wird das eine Premiere  glaube in dem Teil des Taunus war ich noch nie


Dann wird das ein Pflichttermin!


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ein bild? die felgen sind ja noch nicht mal zusammen gebastelt. die bremsscheiben müssen noch fest und die kassette drauf - wie fest muss man die kassette anziehen?
> 
> dann muss ich noch den adapter für die 200er bremse um- bzw. draufbauen - hat da einer vielleicht auch noch nen anzugswert für mich?



ich mach das immer alles nach Gefuil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bremsscheibenschrauben 6,2Nm, Kassette 40Nm
> Adapter weiß ich nicht, fest, aber nicht zu fest



weil nach fest kommt ab!


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mach ma n Vergleichsfoto mit den alten  von vorne, damit die krasse Breite rüberkommt. Von der Seite sehn se alle gleich aus



jo muss ich noch machen. habe aber gerade was zu tun...bild kommt später


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so CR - nur für dich



geil!  aber: weiße Felgen auf weißem Hintergrund...


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich mach das immer alles nach Gefuil...



ich bin aber grobmotoriker - das mit gefühl wird dann nix


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> geil!  aber: weiße Felgen auf weißem Hintergrund...



jo - wie halt die ostfriesische landesflagge


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> geil!  aber: weiße Felgen auf weißem Hintergrund...



Außerdem sitzt die Reifenschrift nicht über dem Ventilloch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo - wie halt die ostfriesische landesflagge



 weiße Felgen auf weißem Hintergrund??? 

Bin zwar Teetrinker, aber kein Ostfriese...


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Puh, ich sach euch, draußen is warm geworden....


----------



## Tonino (15. Oktober 2007)

Servus Plauscher, 
am We bin ich mal wieder, nach 5 Wochen mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen und ich muss sagen: "Nix mehr druff!". Entweder ist der Hunsrück viel schwieriger als der Taunus zu fahren oder ich muss wieder bei Null anfangen. Bin nach 50km zu Hause angekommen und konnte nicht mal mehr mein Bike in den Keller tragen. 
Das muss besser werden!!


----------



## Tonino (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> geil!  aber: weiße Felgen auf weißem Hintergrund...



Muss ich auch bemängeln. Bitte streiche doch gerade Mal dein Wohnzimmer neu!


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Servus Plauscher,
> am We bin ich mal wieder, nach 5 Wochen mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen und ich muss sagen: "Nix mehr druff!". Entweder ist der Hunsrück viel schwieriger als der Taunus zu fahren oder ich muss wieder bei Null anfangen. Bin nach 50km zu Hause angekommen und konnte nicht mal mehr mein Bike in den Keller tragen.
> Das muss besser werden!!



whow, 50km fährst Du am Stück?!


----------



## Tonino (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> whow, 50km fährst Du am Stück?!



Haha.....bin irgendeinem Vollprofi hinterhergehechelt.....der immer nur sagte: "Quäl dich du Sau"


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Haha.....bin irgendeinem Vollprofi hinterhergehechelt.....der immer nur sagte: "Quäl dich du Sau"



Und dann wunderst Du Dich, dass Du platt warst???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach nach der? hmm, klar, jetzt wo du es sagst...hab ich immer noch keine ahnung



Gerd Schraner: Die Kunst des Laufradbaus

Schraner hat eine spezielle Art entwickelt, die Speichen zu legen - Man den Laufrädern sofort an, dass die Speichen so gelegt sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> geil!  aber: weiße Felgen auf weißem Hintergrund...



Yo, so wird das nix mit dem Bike-Versenderkatalog


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich mach das immer alles nach Gefuil...



Gefühl ist ganz wichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mich wohl am Anfang etwas mitreißen lassen und überpowert. Wird mir hoffentlich eine Lehre sein.


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gefühl ist ganz wichtig



Ja, aber nicht alles.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht alles.



Stimmt Gefühl ist nicht alles


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt Gefühl ist nicht alles




... aber gefühlsecht ist wichtig


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd Schraner: Die Kunst des Laufradbaus
> 
> Schraner hat eine spezielle Art entwickelt, die Speichen zu legen - Man den Laufrädern sofort an, dass die Speichen so gelegt sind



und ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht? wie gesagt keine ahnung - bömische dörfer usw.


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt Gefühl ist nicht alles





wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber gefühlsecht ist wichtig



Ihr schweift mal wieder vom Thema ab.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber gefühlsecht ist wichtig



cool sich selbst zitieren ist ja fett


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ihr schweift mal wieder vom Thema ab.



ach FRAU - ab an den HERD   *carotätschel*


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht? wie gesagt keine ahnung - bömische dörfer usw.



Is bestimmt was Besonderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Is bestimmt was Besonderes.



hmm, ich glaub dir jetzt einfach mal


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach FRAU - ab an den HERD   *carotätschel*



Nich so grob.  Du Grobmotoriker.


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, ich glaub dir jetzt einfach mal



Dir ist klar auf was Du Dich da einläßt?


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

@Wahltho

Jetzt könnteste mal die Schoki rüberreichen.


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

Keiner sagt was.....ich versteh schon......wie deutlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool sich selbst zitieren ist ja fett



Ich denke sich selbst zu zitieren, um eine bereits getätigte Aussage zu ergänzen ist erlaubtes Stilmittel, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht? wie gesagt keine ahnung - bömische dörfer usw.





caroka schrieb:


> Is bestimmt was Besonderes.



Wenn Schraner sie eingespeicht hätte, wären sie super. Laufräder von Schraner sind `ne Legende! Da kann die Einspeichmethode nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Is bestimmt was Besonderes.



 Es ist einfach etwas Besonderes, auf jeden Fall in Bezug auf die Optik


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ihr schweift mal wieder vom Thema ab.



ne, wir kommen endlich wieder hin!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Wahltho
> 
> Jetzt könnteste mal die Schoki rüberreichen.



Später, ich kau grad' dran


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Keiner sagt was.....ich versteh schon......wie deutlich.



Ich, ich, ich sag` was: Hab` heut` Mittag neben Käse auch Schoki eingefangen!


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Später, ich kau grad' dran



Hauptsache sie ist "später" auch noch braun!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ne, wir kommen endlich wieder hin!!!



Genau, das ist schliesslich DAS Thema...


... sagt ein Mann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

3.000


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 3.000



  Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!   

Wann und wo   ?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

ok erkennt man schlecht auf dem bild - die neue ist 4 cm breit, die alte 2,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> ok erkennt man schlecht auf dem bild - die neue ist 4 cm breit, die alte 2,5



ist schon `nen Unterschied...

Ich bin mit meinen breiten jedenfalls viel zufriedener, als mit den alten!!


----------



## Maggo (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 3.000



wir ziehen los, mit ganz großen schritten.................. ich muss mich ranhalten um meinen platz nicht abgeben zu müssen.


----------



## Maggo (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok erkennt man schlecht auf dem bild - die neue ist 4 cm breit, die alte 2,5



puh, ich weiß das interessiert dich nicht besonders und das ist auch ok so, aber haste die mal gewogen? bzw. würdste des mal machen????


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir ziehen los, mit ganz großen schritten.................. ich muss mich ranhalten um meinen platz nicht abgeben zu müssen.



oh, hab letztens auch gerundet... 



1923!


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir ziehen los, mit ganz großen schritten.................. ich muss mich ranhalten um meinen platz nicht abgeben zu müssen.



na ich als member der spaltertours habe ja wieder einen platz an caro verloren - und den zweiten spammerkönig wahltho kann eh keiner auf dauer auf distanz halten...wahltho hat ja ne schlagzahl wie der gerd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...wahltho hat ja ne schlagzahl wie der gerd





.... er arbeitet mit allen Tricks: Kratzen, Beissen, Selbstzitate


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> .... er arbeitet mit allen Tricks: Kratzen, Beissen, Selbstzitate



wer er - na ihr - ach er! Oder wie?! 

 ganz, ganz manchmal schaue ich trotzdem nur staunend zu!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok erkennt man schlecht auf dem bild - die neue ist 4 cm breit, die alte 2,5



na endlich...bin jetzt aber gespannt wie sie mit Reifen aussieht.

Was kommt da drauf?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> puh, ich weiß das interessiert dich nicht besonders und das ist auch ok so, aber haste die mal gewogen? bzw. würdste des mal machen????



vorderrad mit scheibe:
das alte: 1237 gr
das neue: 1514 gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> vorderrad mit scheibe:
> das alte: 1237 gr
> das neue: 1514 gr



Naja, geht ja! 



EDIT: ...andererseits, mal zwei ist schon `nen halbes Kilo!


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na endlich...bin jetzt aber gespannt wie sie mit Reifen aussieht.
> 
> Was kommt da drauf?



erstmal die alten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... und den zweiten spammerkönig wahltho kann eh keiner auf dauer auf distanz halten...wahltho hat ja ne schlagzahl wie der gerd



Genau hkn -geh' schonmal zur Seite, ich komm von hinten mit Full Speed


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau hkn -geh' schonmal zur Seite, ich komm von hinten mit Full Speed



Hundesteuer schon entrichtet? Viel Spaß!


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, geht ja!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: ...andererseits, mal zwei ist schon `nen halbes Kilo!



naja - aber dachte es wäre mehr. wobei ich bei sowas auch nicht wirklich gut schätzen kann. aber das sie keine leichtgewichte sind war ja klar und dann passen sie auch prima zu mir


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau hkn -geh' schonmal zur Seite, ich komm von hinten mit Full Speed



ei ich steh doch schon ne ganze weile an der seite...schalt noch nen gang höher  -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja - aber dachte es wäre mehr. wobei ich bei sowas auch nicht wirklich gut schätzen kann. aber das sie keine leichtgewichte sind war ja klar und dann passen sie auch prima zu mir



Du hättest Goliath als Nick nehmen sollen.


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja - aber dachte es wäre mehr. wobei ich bei sowas auch nicht wirklich gut schätzen kann. aber das sie keine leichtgewichte sind war ja klar und dann passen sie auch prima zu mir



 Meine EX 823 sind ja auch schwerer, als der Bontrager RaceXlite Felgenschrott.


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hättest Goliath als Nick nehmen sollen.



caroka erinnert sich an das Gruppenbild unserer ersten gemeinsamen Tour...


----------



## Maggo (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hättest Goliath als Nick nehmen sollen.



genau, dann hätte er jetzt wenigstens einen!


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau, dann hätte er jetzt wenigstens einen!



Vielleicht wäre dieser Vorschlag ja konsensfähiger als mein letzter...


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> caroka erinnert sich an das Gruppenbild unserer ersten gemeinsamen Tour...



Ich habs immer noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habs immer noch nicht gefunden.



ich erinnere mich an Dich, hkn und RH. War nicht noch jemand dabei? Wer hat die Bilder gemacht?


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich an Dich, hkn und RH. War nicht noch jemand dabei? Wer hat die Bilder gemacht?



SDF, aber da hatte ich schon geschaut.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> SDF, aber da hatte ich schon geschaut.



ach die tour wo ihr mich bergauf dann abgestraft habt...ich dachte ja erst ich hätte nen schlechten tag...aber nu weiß ich es ja besser


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach die tour wo ihr mich bergauf dann abgestraft habt...ich dachte ja erst ich hätte nen schlechten tag...aber nu weiß ich es ja besser



Die Tour als RH mit der Reiterin geflirtet hat und nicht nachkam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Tour als RH mit der Reiterin geflirtet hat und nicht nachkam.



Tja, was bei Drei nicht auf den Bäumen ist...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

671


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Tour als RH mit der Reiterin geflirtet hat und nicht nachkam.



stimmt, wo er auch mal kurz bodenkontakt gesucht hat und SDF sich gefreut hat das ich ihm die loipe gezeigt habe


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, was bei Drei nicht auf den Bäumen ist...



wahlthos lieblingsspruch als er noch JUNG war


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt, wo er auch mal kurz bodenkontakt gesucht hat und SDF sich gefreut hat das ich ihm die loipe gezeigt habe




Aber wo ist das Bild?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wahlthos lieblingsspruch als er noch JUNG war



Stimmt früher war ich jung und schön, heute bin ich nur noch schön...

... aber ich spreche nicht nur drüber


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt, wo er auch mal kurz bodenkontakt gesucht hat und SDF sich gefreut hat das ich ihm die loipe gezeigt habe



genau! Weißt Du noch wer die Bilder gemacht hatte?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Am Popos: Wollen wir eigentlich morgen abend eine Hofheimer-Runde fahren?


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Popos: Wollen wir eigentlich morgen abend eine Hofheimer-Runde fahren?



Klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> genau! Weißt Du noch wer die Bilder gemacht hatte?



ich denke caro recht - dein verwandter


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar!



wie weit biste denn nun mit der planung deines russischen rades?


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie weit biste denn nun mit der planung deines russischen rades?



zwischenzeitlich hatte ich die Befürchtung es ganz sein lassen zu müssen. Mittlerweile warte ich darauf, dass das Supershuttle endlich in Rahmengröße XL bei Mainbike als Testrad zu leihen ist. Ich könnte mal wieder nachfragen! Bevor ich mich entscheide, will ich das mal gefahren haben.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zwischenzeitlich hatte ich die Befürchtung es ganz sein lassen zu müssen. Mittlerweile warte ich darauf, dass das Supershuttle endlich in Rahmengröße XL bei Mainbike als Testrad zu leihen ist. Ich könnte mal wieder nachfragen! Bevor ich mich entscheide, will ich das mal gefahren haben.



warum willste nicht mehr? du warst doch so begeistert


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2007)

moim ihr plauscher  hier ma wieder die freundin vom crazy


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moim ihr plauscher  hier ma wieder die freundin vom crazy



servus - die neue oder die alte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2007)

die neue


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die neue



 abwechslung braucht der CR - so ist richtig.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2007)

hier Ralph, ich blick grad nicht mehr durch  ich rede schon immer von der Vivi, das is mir abwechslung genug


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hier Ralph, ich blick grad nicht mehr durch  ich rede schon immer von der Vivi, das is mir abwechslung genug



  das du nix blickst, ist ja nix neues


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zwischenzeitlich hatte ich die Befürchtung es ganz sein lassen zu müssen. Mittlerweile warte ich darauf, dass das Supershuttle endlich in Rahmengröße XL bei Mainbike als Testrad zu leihen ist. Ich könnte mal wieder nachfragen! Bevor ich mich entscheide, will ich das mal gefahren haben.


 
Ich bin auch schon am ueberlegen das mal probezufahren. Mein Händler hat das Supershuttle und das Ironwood hier (Schweiz) stehen. Aber da ich ja eher klein und dick bin reicht mir das Standart m oder l (18") 

Denke mal mit XL wirst du ein Problem haben....höchstens Urlaub am Tegernsee wäre noch eine Option


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> warum willste nicht mehr? du warst doch so begeistert



meinst Du jetzt allgemein `ne Enduro, oder speziell das russische?

Allgemein will ich vom Kopf her weiterhin auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die neue



Key Vivi, laß Dich nicht veräppeln! Ist hier halt ganz normal...


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> meinst Du jetzt allgemein `ne Enduro, oder speziell das russische?
> 
> Allgemein will ich vom Kopf her weiterhin auf jeden Fall!



nee schon das russische


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> meinst Du jetzt allgemein `ne Enduro, oder speziell das russische?
> 
> Allgemein will ich vom Kopf her weiterhin auf jeden Fall!


 
Wenn das russische Bionicon heisst meine ich das ... oder was ist das russische   
Ich kenne (und liebe) russischen Vodka  (und auch noch andere Dinge  )


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon am ueberlegen das mal probezufahren. Mein Händler hat das Supershuttle und das Ironwood hier (Schweiz) stehen. Aber da ich ja eher klein und dick bin reicht mir das Standart m oder l (18")
> 
> Denke mal mit XL wirst du ein Problem haben....höchstens Urlaub am Tegernsee wäre noch eine Option



das IRONWOOD fand ich ja geil bzw. finde es auch noch gut - aber ich glaube das es doch nicht das richtige für mich wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon am ueberlegen das mal probezufahren. Mein Händler hat das Supershuttle und das Ironwood hier (Schweiz) stehen. Aber da ich ja eher klein und dick bin reicht mir das Standart m oder l (18")
> 
> Denke mal mit XL wirst du ein Problem haben....höchstens Urlaub am Tegernsee wäre noch eine Option



Mainbike (Radladen) hat angekündigt das Supershuttle in XL als Testbike zu bekommen! 

Über letzteres hatten wir hier aber auch schon nachgedacht!


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mainbike (Radladen) hat angekündigt das Supershuttle in XL als Testbike zu bekommen!
> 
> Über letzteres hatten wir hier aber auch schon nachgedacht!


 
ist das Mainbike in Frankfurt ?


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kenne (und liebe) russischen Vodka  (und auch noch andere Dinge  )



der war gut


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2007)

Nico hört sich doch nur russisch an, is aber doch (soweit ich weiß) Deutsch


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn das russische Bionicon heisst meine ich das ... oder was ist das russische
> Ich kenne (und liebe) russischen Vodka  (und auch noch andere Dinge  )



Eigentlich sprach ich mit meiner Nachfrage den zitierten hkn an, der mit "russisch" die deutsche Firma Nicolai synonymisierte. 

Nachdem das Specialized Enduro SL in Carbon schon vor der Auslieferung vergriffen war, wurden das Nicolai Helius FR und das Bionicon Supershuttle meine Favoriten.


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Nico hört sich doch nur russisch an, is aber doch (soweit ich weiß) Deutsch



genau!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2007)

Kommt man im Meer mit Fat Alberts klar? Ist da n FF nicht besser als ne Mütze? Oder blamiert man sich da mit nem FF?  noch hab ich Zeit zum einkaufen...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eigentlich sprach ich mit meiner Nachfrage den zitierten hkn an, der mit "russisch" die deutsche Firma Nicolai synonymisierte.
> 
> Nachdem das Specialized Enduro SL in Carbon schon vor der Auslieferung vergriffen war, wurden das Nicolai Helius FR und das Bionicon Supershuttle meine Favoriten.


 
Wenn die Bienchen und die Blumen ..... aber was machen die Bienchen wenn die Blumen schwanger sind .... 

Danke für die Aufklärung ..... Aber bei Mainbike kannst du da ja Glück haben ..... ist ja auch etwas länger gewachsen, der Kollege .... kann mich da an ein SUN HT erinnern mit 1 Meter Sattelstütze oder so ähnlich


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kommt man im Meer mit Fat Alberts klar? Ist da n FF nicht besser als ne Mütze? Oder blamiert man sich da mit nem FF?  noch hab ich Zeit zum einkaufen...


 
Ich fahr NN und habe auch keinen FF .... Hab auch keine Zeit zum Einkaufen 

also muss es so gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist das Mainbike in Frankfurt ?



jap! 

Dort hatte ich mir auch mal ein Helius FR (älterer Bauart) in Größe L ausgeliehen. War zu klein und die Komponenten viel zu schwer...  Begeistert war ich von den Maxxis minnion DH! Super Grip! Ok, bergauf vielleicht ein wenig klebrig...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir mal das Felsenmeer angeschaut ....

http://www.informationszentrum-felsenmeer.de/g_gallery/g_9_0_gallery.htm

Ohjee, glaube ich bringe Klettergurt, Seile, Haken und Steigeisen mit


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kommt man im Meer mit Fat Alberts klar? Ist da n FF nicht besser als ne Mütze? Oder blamiert man sich da mit nem FF?  noch hab ich Zeit zum einkaufen...



Auf den Bildern sieht es da nach recht festem Untergrund aus. Sollte also weniger das Profil, eher die Gummimischung (klebrig) wichtig sein.


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn die Bienchen und die Blumen ..... aber was machen die Bienchen wenn die Blumen schwanger sind ....
> 
> Danke für die Aufklärung ..... Aber bei Mainbike kannst du da ja Glück haben ..... ist ja auch etwas länger gewachsen, der Kollege .... kann mich da an ein SUN HT erinnern mit 1 Meter Sattelstütze oder so ähnlich



ja, der Tom ist noch ma was größer als ich...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn die Bienchen und die Blumen ..... aber was machen die Bienchen wenn die Blumen schwanger sind ....



das mit den Bienchen und den Blümchen erklärt ja auch nur die Verbreitung von Aids


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab mir mal das Felsenmeer angeschaut ....
> 
> http://www.informationszentrum-felsenmeer.de/g_gallery/g_9_0_gallery.htm
> 
> Ohjee, glaube ich bringe Klettergurt, Seile, Haken und Steigeisen mit



diese Bilder sehen so nach gar nicht befahrbar aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Hier nochmal, der vollständigkeit halber der Wikipediaeinstieg für "Felsenmeer" - Junkies .... Es gibt noch mehere zu entdecken 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felsenmeer


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> diese Bilder sehen so nach gar nicht befahrbar aus...


 
ich sah da so Waldboden mit ein paar Steinen, könnte was für mich sein

ich lass mich mal ueberraschen am Freitag


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

muss mal nach Hause, bin zum Essen eingeladen 

Bis später


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich sah da so Waldboden mit ein paar Steinen, könnte was für mich sein
> 
> ich lass mich mal ueberraschen am Freitag



wenn Maggo es schon eher als vertriding bezeichnet, wird es bestimmt spannend!  Aber vielleicht ist Lugga ja auch gnädig mit Dir und zeigt Dir erstmal eine einfachere Linie...


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> muss mal nach Hause, bin zum Essen eingeladen
> 
> Bis später



Guuden!


----------



## arkonis (15. Oktober 2007)

gude wollt mich mal melden, viel Streß und wenig Zeit für den PC im Moment.
Werde versuchen mal diese Woche wieder zum Biken zu kommen.


----------



## Tonino (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab mir mal das Felsenmeer angeschaut ....
> 
> http://www.informationszentrum-felsenmeer.de/g_gallery/g_9_0_gallery.htm
> 
> Ohjee, glaube ich bringe Klettergurt, Seile, Haken und Steigeisen mit



Dazu empfehle ich diese Seite!
http://www.bikeskills.com/videoclips.php

Video: "How to Ride a Rock Garden "


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

@CR - man kann das mit FA fahren. ich würds zwar nicht  aber man kann.

FF kann ich mitnehmen wenn dir dann wohler ist CR - aber ich hab dir ja schon gesagt das auch ne schale langt. wie gesagt, wenn du ihn mitnimmst schlepp ich meinen mit und den bernd überrede ich dann auch noch


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Oktober 2007)

ich fahr nicht mit dem ff da runter. das schränkt nur ein.... vllt. sollte man dazu sagen, dass wir da langsam runterfahren. ein ff wäre, m.e. fehl am platz.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich fahr nicht mit dem ff da runter. das schränkt nur ein.... vllt. sollte man dazu sagen, dass wir da langsam runterfahren. ein ff wäre, m.e. fehl am platz.



Das seh ich genauso. Da kriegen nur die Wanderer angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das seh ich genauso. Da kriegen nur die Wanderer angst



Ich glaub ich bekomm es da jetzt mit der Angst zu tun *schlotter* ..... 

Ich kann doch nicht schon Morgens um 8 Alkohol trinken


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2007)

Hat noch jemand "BMX" Pedale für Caro, hab heute mal versucht meine vom alten Zaskar runter zubekommen, leider ohne Erfolg, Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich es die Woche nochmal zum Velomech schaffe ..... Höchstens noch am Do Day....aber wenn noch jemand welche so rumliegen hat .....

Ist doch für die Caro ... da findet sich doch bestimmt ein Ritter in blitzender Rüstung und bekommt zur Belohnung ein Lächeln geschenk   ..... Von der Caro natürlich auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

N'abend, bin aus dem Wald zurück. Man war das schon dunkel auf dem Mannsteintrail, aber so kurz vor zu Hause wollte ich die Beleuchtung auch nicht mehr auspacken 

War total genial im Wald 

Ich hab' heute auch kurz den "Hüter" des Wounded Knee Trails kennengelernt und über selbigen und den Trail selbst muss ich mich wohl mal mit dem Kater unterhalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> jap!
> 
> Dort hatte ich mir auch mal ein Helius FR (älterer Bauart) in Größe L ausgeliehen. ... die Komponenten viel zu schwer...



Papperlafax - ich nehm' öfter das FR einfach um allein schon etwas mehr Gewicht zu haben


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Papperlafax - ich nehm' öfter das FR einfach um allein schon etwas mehr Gewicht zu haben



Mein Systemgewicht liegt bestimmt nicht unter Deinem!


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab' heute auch kurz den "Hüter" des Wounded Knee Trails kennengelernt und über selbigen und den Trail selbst muss ich mich wohl mal mit dem Kater unterhalten



Kam es zu einer Unterhaltung?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kam es zu einer Unterhaltung?



Yepp - ich möchte das hier aber nicht im Forum ausbreiten


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand "BMX" Pedale für Caro...


...hätte noch ein paar Plattformpedale rumfliegen. Nix dolles, aber im Notfall tun die es auch...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...hätte noch ein paar Plattformpedale rumfliegen. Nix dolles, aber im Notfall tun die es auch...



... und ich könnte sie der Caro eben dranschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moim ihr plauscher  hier ma wieder die freundin vom crazy


Hi Vivi! 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand "BMX" Pedale für Caro, hab heute mal versucht meine vom alten Zaskar runter zubekommen, leider ohne Erfolg, Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich es die Woche nochmal zum Velomech schaffe ..... Höchstens noch am Do Day....aber wenn noch jemand welche so rumliegen hat .....
> 
> Ist doch für die Caro ... da findet sich doch bestimmt ein Ritter in blitzender Rüstung und bekommt zur Belohnung ein Lächeln geschenk   ..... Von der Caro natürlich auch


Nur nicht so ein Heiopei. Wenn Du keine hast, organisier ich mir schon welche. 

@Ratte
Sind die zum einklicken oder mit Pins?

Kann ich auch mit dem Albert ins Meer.  Neue Mäntel will ich mir da nicht holen.


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und ich könnte sie der Caro eben dranschrauben


Dran ist ja auch nicht die Kunst, aber ab... 
...da hab ich mir schon des öfteren die Zähne ausgebissen.


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und ich könnte sie der Caro eben dranschrauben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Ratte
> Sind die zum einklicken oder mit Pins?
> 
> Kann ich auch mit dem Albert ins Meer.  Neue Mäntel will ich mir da nicht holen.


Die sind mit Pins, aber schon recht abgenutzt. Klickies könntest Du auch von meinem alten Rad haben, die haben noch etwas mehr Käfig drum herum. 

Albert sollte es tun. Meine Erfahrung bisher war, eh der Reifen schlapp gemacht hat, hab ich schon dreimal geschoben und das wahlweise mit Nobby oder Big Jim.

...hach, hab gerade noch ein kurzes Freeride-Video aus der Pfalz gefunden...*dawiederhinwill*


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Dran ist ja auch nicht die Kunst, aber ab...
> ...da hab ich mir schon des öfteren die Zähne ausgebissen.



Würde ich auch als Ratte nicht mit den Zähnen machen!  In Deinem Fall möchte ich da allerdings eine Ausnahme machen. Vielleicht bist Du danach weniger bissig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> ...hach, hab gerade noch ein kurzes Freeride-Video aus der Pfalz gefunden...*dawiederhinwill*



möchte mal wissen, wo es denn nun genau hingeht. Ist ja schon planungsrelevant.


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Würde ich auch als Ratte nicht mit den Zähnen machen!  In Deinem Fall möchte ich da allerdings eine Ausnahme machen. Vielleicht bist Du danach weniger bissig!


  
Ich verweise an dieser Stelle gerne nochmal darauf: Es war das Kettenblatt.


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Die sind mit Pins, aber schon recht abgenutzt. Klickies könntest Du auch von meinem alten Rad haben, die haben noch etwas mehr Käfig drum herum.
> 
> Albert sollte es tun. Meine Erfahrung bisher war, eh der Reifen schlapp gemacht hat, hab ich schon dreimal geschoben und das wahlweise mit Nobby oder Big Jim.
> 
> ..........



Die mit Pins sollten reichen.  
OK, dann mach ich mir um die Reifen keine Gedanken mehr.  Wozu fahr ich da mit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Dran ist ja auch nicht die Kunst, aber ab...



Genau und bevor wir die Plattform-Pedale an Caros Bike *dran *montieren, müssen wir erst die Clickies *ab*schrauben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...hach, hab gerade noch ein kurzes Freeride-Video aus der Pfalz gefunden...*dawiederhinwill*



Anfang November


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Anfang November


Aber die Pfalz ist groß. Zur Tourenplanung sollte man schon wissen, wo man in etwa fahren möchte.
Hatte MissH da irgendwas geäußert?


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Die mit Pins sollten reichen.
> OK, dann mach ich mir um die Reifen keine Gedanken mehr.  Wozu fahr ich da mit?



Wer redet denn von "fahren"???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Aber die Pfalz ist groß. Zur Tourenplanung sollte man schon wissen, wo man in etwa fahren möchte.
> Hatte MissH da irgendwas geäußert?



Ähh...

... waren wir nicht am Samstag abend bei uns am Wohnzimmertisch so verblieben, dass Du sie fragen wolltest


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

Kann mir mal einer einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten verpassen, damit ich hier endlich die Kurve kratze...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Die sind mit Pins, aber schon recht abgenutzt. Klickies könntest Du auch von meinem alten Rad haben, die haben noch etwas mehr Käfig drum herum.
> 
> Albert sollte es tun. Meine Erfahrung bisher war, eh der Reifen schlapp gemacht hat, hab ich schon dreimal geschoben und das wahlweise mit Nobby oder Big Jim.
> 
> ...hach, hab gerade noch ein kurzes Freeride-Video aus der Pfalz gefunden...*dawiederhinwill*





Klickies sind nicht zu gebrauchen im Meer. Viel zu gefährlich!
Beim derzeitigen Wetter und unserer Fahrweise ist auch der Reifen nicht das wichtigste. Ein klarer Kopf, ne gute portion Selbstvertrauen und etwas Mut sollten mitgebracht werden, damit gehts fast überall zu fahren 


Ach ja, Protektoren...falls doch mal ein Sturz nicht zu verhindern oder der Mut größer als das können war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

599


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ähh...
> 
> ... waren wir nicht am Samstag abend bei uns am Wohnzimmertisch so verblieben, dass Du sie fragen wolltest



Auf dem Wohnzimmertisch - so, so!  Und geredet habt ihr auch noch dabei...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten verpassen, damit ich hier endlich die Kurve kratze...



*TretGerdfesteindenAr$ch*

Hat das gereicht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auf dem Wohnzimmertisch - so, so!  Und geredet habt ihr auch noch dabei...



Yeah - talk dirty to me!


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

WHOW, was für `ne Airtime!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yeah - talk dirty to me!



Da gibt es übrigens einen ganz alten American Hustler Cartoon, wo 'ne Ratte eine der Hauptrollen spielt und der o.g. Spruch drin vorkommt


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yeah - talk dirty to me!



Schmetterling!


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Aber die Pfalz ist groß. Zur Tourenplanung sollte man schon wissen, wo man in etwa fahren möchte.




Über Neustadt, etwas oberhalb der Wolfburg ist es schön. Da gibts auch ne schöne Treppe


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ähh...
> 
> ... waren wir nicht am Samstag abend bei uns am Wohnzimmertisch so verblieben, dass Du sie fragen wolltest


Wollte ich? Naja, dann werd ich wohl mal per SM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

warte nur noch, bis Farewell zu Ende ist...


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Über Neustadt, etwas oberhalb der Wolfburg ist es schön. Da gibts auch ne schöne Treppe


Auch schon die normale Abfahrt zur Wolfsburg hats im oberen Teil mit den Wurzeln und Steinen für den normalen Biker in sich. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, geht die Treppe direkt bis zur Ruine runter, oder? Die Felsen daneben sehen eigentlich unfahrbar aus, aber wir haben Bauklötze gestaunt, was geht, wenn mans wirklich kann.
Ansonsten ist die Spielwiese unterhalb vom Weinbiet nett und für jeden was dabei.


----------



## Maggo (15. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kommt man im Meer mit Fat Alberts klar? Ist da n FF nicht besser als ne Mütze? Oder blamiert man sich da mit nem FF?  noch hab ich Zeit zum einkaufen...



ff=furios fred??? auf alle fälle erhöht das den thrill.

also, ich fand fat albert dort gut zu fahren auch wenn ich meine minions evl besser gefunden hätte.
thema helm, da reicht ne gepolsterte mütze in form eines cc helm slocker aus. die endgeschwindigkeiten sind dann doch eher gering.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hab' für morgen abend mal einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5316


----------



## Maggo (15. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn Maggo es schon eher als vertriding bezeichnet, wird es bestimmt spannend!  Aber vielleicht ist Lugga ja auch gnädig mit Dir und zeigt Dir erstmal eine einfachere Linie...



ich habe teils schon ordentlich schlucken müssen. im nachhinein fühlte es sich alles sehr sicher und berechenbar an. im gegensatz zu nem trail auf dem du mit 30-40 sachen runtermachst ist das im nachhinein betrachtet sogar relativ safe. das gute an der abfahrt ist dass sich die linie supervariabel gestalten läßt. das erste mal sind wir auch "nur" zwischen den einzelnen brocken durchgefahren danach haben wir die felsen in die line mit eingebaut. jedenfalls passiert dort niemals was unerwartetes, wenn man sich legt weiß man auch warum, vermeiden kann man das indem man absteigt und schiebt.
ich habe wie gesagt auf der ersten abfahrt an einigen stellen gestanden und wirklich seeeeeeeehr sparsam geguggt. beim darauffolgenden mal ging wesentlich besser. jedenfalls hab ich jetzt schon hummeln im hintern was frei-tag angeht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

... klingt interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde am Frei-Tag gern die neue Rinne komplett fahren *schwitz*


----------



## Maggo (15. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *schwitz*



wirds warm am frei-tag??


----------



## Miss H (15. Oktober 2007)

hi @ all,

ich habe vor, am ersten WE im November noch mal in die Pfalz zu fahren. Und da diese Info nun schon die Runde macht, frage ich, wer noch Interesse hat. Hintergrund ist meine bevorstehende OP an der Schulter am 08.11. als Schlußpunkt sozusagen. (Mir ist manchmal, als ob mein Leben dann anders wäre )

Ich finds Klasse, dass noch mehr Interesse besteht.
Ich würde zwecks Übernachtung den einen Guide fragen, mit dem ich gefahren bin, ob er uns Quartier besorgen kann, was er sichter tun wird. Unter Bikern hilft man sich.  
Ich kenne einen Gasthof in der Nähe des Johanniskreuzes, was Ausgangspunkt für alle 5 MTB-Touren ist, kostet nicht mal 30 Euro mit Frühstück, und abends gibt es ein 4gängemenü für 9,50 , ist aber weit weg von Neustadt. Aber die Touren 4 und 5 sollen richtig gut sein.

Aber nördlich des Lambrecht-Tales gibt es nat. nicht minder interessante Trails zu fahren (Lambrechtkreuz) und die Neustädter bevorzugen die Hohe Loog mit den 4 Trails im S1-2 Bereich bzw. die Berge rund herum.

Mein Problem, wenn alle Ihr Freeks mitkommt, dass ich vielleicht ein wenig überfordert sein werde, aber da muß man halt sehen, ob es zwei Gruppen gibt.

Wichtig ist erst mal zu wissen, wer alles mitfährt. Wie viele wir sein werden. Dann dürfte alles andere kein Problem sein.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Auch schon die normale Abfahrt zur Wolfsburg hats im oberen Teil mit den Wurzeln und Steinen für den normalen Biker in sich. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, geht die Treppe direkt bis zur Ruine runter, oder? Die Felsen daneben sehen eigentlich unfahrbar aus, aber wir haben Bauklötze gestaunt, was geht, wenn mans wirklich kann.
> Ansonsten ist die Spielwiese unterhalb vom Weinbiet nett und für jeden was dabei.




Die Felsen am End der Trepppe sind fahrbar, ich hab auch gestaunt udn ernsthaft Angst um den Fahrer gehabt. 


Hier gibts Bilder von denen dies können:
http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat179.html

Da gibts auch welche vom Weinbiet und natürlich der Hohe Loog


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wirds warm am frei-tag??



So richtig warm nicht, eher kühl. Hauptsache kein Regen


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Felsen am End der Trepppe sind fahrbar, ich hab auch gestaunt udn ernsthaft Angst um den Fahrer gehabt.
> 
> Hier gibts Bilder von denen dies können:
> http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat179.html
> ...


Genau, Dave war einer von jenen beiden, die das damals vorgeführt haben.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Genau, Dave war einer von jenen beiden, die das damals vorgeführt haben.



die Jungs fahren unglaublich gut 




Hier noch wie Maggo und Rizzo verprochen der Video vom Steinhaufen:

http://www.downthehill.de/media-filme-steinhaufen.php

Unser Meer ist nicht ganz so schlimm


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen Gasthof in der Nähe des Johanniskreuzes, was Ausgangspunkt für alle 5 MTB-Touren ist, kostet nicht mal 30 Euro mit Frühstück, und abends gibt es ein 4gängemenü für 9,50 , ist aber weit weg von Neustadt. Aber die Touren 4 und 5 sollen richtig gut sein.
> 
> Aber nördlich des Lambrecht-Tales gibt es nat. nicht minder interessante Trails zu fahren (Lambrechtkreuz) und die Neustädter bevorzugen die Hohe Loog mit den 4 Trails im S1-2 Bereich bzw. die Berge rund herum.
> 
> ...


@MissH
Wie schon per SM.
Die Touren vom Bikepark sind ganz nett, wenn man sich nicht auskennt und keinen Guide hat. Alternativen sind immer besser.
Neustadt mit Weinbiet, Hohe Loog und Kalmit sind uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert und mit ordentlich Höhenmetern und Trails garniert. Südlichere Pfalz (Dahner Felsenland usw.) kenne ich mich weniger aus, da wären aber Tourdaten wohl organisierbar.

Was Hotels angeht, hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So richtig warm nicht, eher kühl. Hauptsache kein Regen



also gutes herbstwetter.

so bike ist fertig, reifen drauf. der BB sieht richtig gut drauf auf - der schmale minion etwas verloren - aber der muss eh bald runter weil schon ziemlich abgefahren


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Unser Meer ist nicht ganz so schlimm



das meer ist überhaupt nicht schlimm. vielleicht wenn man unbedingt dem uwe hinterher fahren will  aber ist ja genug platz für andere lines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also gutes herbstwetter.
> 
> so bike ist fertig, reifen drauf. der BB sieht richtig gut drauf auf - der schmale minion etwas verloren - aber der muss eh bald runter weil schon ziemlich abgefahren



*Pfooooodooo!*


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das meer ist überhaupt nicht schlimm. vielleicht wenn man unbedingt dem uwe hinterher fahren will  aber ist ja genug platz für andere lines



Es gibt so ein paar die stacheln sich im Meer gegenseitig auf, dann wirds schlimm 


und es gibt zwei drei Stellen die es in sich haben, da wollt ich net laufen, aber fahren geht ja zum Glück


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Pfooooodooo!*



war vorhin schon zu dunkel - will es morgen mal kurz sauber machen. dann gibts auch nen foto. leider ist der freilauf nicht mehr so laut  aber ne klingel kommt mir trotzdem nicht ans bike.

mal gespannt wie sich die 200er scheibe hinten schlägt


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Es gibt so ein paar die stacheln sich im Meer gegenseitig auf, dann wirds schlimm



hmm, wen du da wohl meinen könntest...also ich fahr ja eh nix runter was du nicht fährst...und lass bloss meine speichen in ruhe - die sind neu *lachweg*


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> war vorhin schon zu dunkel - will es morgen mal kurz sauber machen. dann gibts auch nen foto. leider ist der freilauf nicht mehr so laut  aber ne klingel kommt mir trotzdem nicht ans bike.
> 
> mal gespannt wie sich die 200er scheibe hinten schlägt




wieso soll die sich schlagen


----------



## Miss H (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @MissH
> Wie schon per SM.
> Die Touren vom Bikepark sind ganz nett, wenn man sich nicht auskennt und keinen Guide hat. Alternativen sind immer besser.
> Neustadt mit Weinbiet, Hohe Loog und Kalmit sind uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert und mit ordentlich Höhenmetern und Trails garniert. Südlichere Pfalz (Dahner Felsenland usw.) kenne ich mich weniger aus, da wären aber Tourdaten wohl organisierbar.
> ...




Vielleicht ist ja Zena der richtige Guide, die fährt ein bisschen höheres Niveau


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, wen du da wohl meinen könntest...also ich fahr ja eh nix runter was du nicht fährst...und lass bloss meine speichen in ruhe - die sind neu *lachweg*



gut das Dus sagst, ich muß ja nochmal in die Werkstatt zwei drei Seitenschneider testen, oder warens Aufschneider


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, wen du da wohl meinen könntest...also ich fahr ja eh nix runter was du nicht fährst...




wenn das mal so wär, neulich am Hubbel....Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> hi @ all,
> 
> ich habe vor, am ersten WE im November noch mal in die Pfalz zu fahren. Und da diese Info nun schon die Runde macht, frage ich, wer noch Interesse hat.
> 
> ...



Hallo Heidrun,

vielen Dank für das Angebot 

Vorausgesetzt das Wetter hält sich einigermassen, hätten Almut und ich Interesse an dem Wochenende Anfang November in der Pfalz dabeizusein 

Wenn Du einen ortskundigen Guide organisieren könntest, wäre das toll und er wäre dann sicher auch in der Lage eine Tour zu organisieren, die uns _*allen*_ gefallen würde.

Mach' Dir wegen des Bike-Levels keine Sorgen: Wir richten uns nach dem Langsamsten und da müssen die Schnelleren eben ggf. zurückstecken 

Bzgl. der Übernachtung reicht für eine Nacht sicher ein einfacher Gasthof, wobei aber Dusche/WC auf dem Zimmer doch vorhanden sein sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

@MissH
Nur damit hier keine Missverständnisse auftreten, mein Kommentar war rein als Vorschlag gedacht.
Was letztendlich gefahren wird, hängt alleine von Dir ab, da Du Dir dieses Wochenende ausgesucht hast.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber ne klingel kommt mir trotzdem nicht ans bike.



 Ganz strenge Rüge


----------



## Miss H (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hallo Heidrun,
> 
> vielen Dank für das Angebot.
> 
> ...



Ja, das Wetter muß mitspielen, aber das weiß man Freitag vorher.
Das Level spielt für mich schon eine Rolle und Almut ist mir vielleicht dankbar, wenn es etwas human zugeht für mich vor allem bergauf, da bin ich nämlich geflogen und da hab ich Schiß, aber wir könnten uns bei Interesse trotzdem teilen - jedem das Seine, einen zweiten Guide gibt es sicher - habe schon ein wenig vorgearbeitet.  

Aber Dein Gemeinschaftssinn - alle Achtung  schön zu wissen.
Und die Touren sind auf jeden Fall traumhaft, egal wie schwierig.

Gasthöfe gibt es reichlich - übers Internet zu buchen, wenn man weiß, wo man hin will.

Also sagt mir Bescheid, ich organiesiere das. Das sind ja noch 3 laaaaange Wochen.


----------



## Miss H (15. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @MissH
> Nur damit hier keine Missverständnisse auftreten, mein Kommentar war rein als Vorschlag gedacht.
> Was letztendlich gefahren wird, hängt alleine von Dir ab, da Du Dir dieses Wochenende ausgesucht hast.



Es sollte aber jeder auf seine Kosten kommen  

Ihr seid Klasse


----------



## Miss H (15. Oktober 2007)

wegundschnarchrrrrrrrrrbsch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die Jungs fahren unglaublich gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gar nicht mal übel, auch wenns auf dem Video nicht so rüberkommt. Sieht aus als ob ständig das Tretlager aufstetzt und die hinten alle HT-mässig fest sind 

ich geh ma ins Bett, war n anstrengedes, schlafarmes WE, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn das mal so wär, neulich am Hubbel....Grrrrrrrrrr



oder das stück an der burg - aber du bist es auch gefahren. ist doch völlig egal. mal du, mal ich. hauptsache spaß


----------



## ratte (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich verzwiebel mich auch mal. 
Nacht zusammen.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mach' Dir wegen des Bike-Levels keine Sorgen: Wir richten uns nach dem Langsamsten und da müssen die Schnelleren eben ggf. zurückstecken



das wär dann ich und ich kann mich nicht erinnern das das euch das letzte mal gestört hätte *lachweg*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn das mal so wär, neulich am Hubbel....Grrrrrrrrrr



ich glaub ich muss ganz dringend mal wieder mit euch fahren 

aber erst pennen, bin total feddisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Wir gehen jetzt auch in die Heia 

Nacht Mädels


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ganz strenge Rüge



naja...was soll ich machen. mein lenker ist zu dick - da passt sowas nicht und ist auch extrem unstylisch. aber wer so lahm ist wie ich, braucht sowas nicht...siehste


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

GN8 ihr plauscher...spaltertours bleibt noch einwenig länger auf


----------



## Miss H (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir gehen jetzt auch in die Heia
> 
> Nacht Mädels



Ihr habts gut Ihr seid zu zweit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja...was soll ich machen. mein lenker ist zu dick - da passt sowas nicht und ist auch extrem unstylisch. aber wer so lahm ist wie ich, braucht sowas nicht...siehste



 Ausreden, nichts als Ausreden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ihr habts gut Ihr seid zu zweit



Na wir können ja mal wieder einen flotten Dreier machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na wir können ja mal wieder einen flotten Dreier machen



später


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> später



Wann immer Du magst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Oktober 2007)

So jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## Miss H (15. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wann immer Du magst



Macht Ihr erst mal, dann wolln wir mal sehen


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Oktober 2007)

so ich mach mich auch mal - GN8


----------



## Arachne (15. Oktober 2007)

wie - was - wo - ist jetzt wirklich schon Schluß???


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Moin *gähn*


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen hier Taunusplauscher 
Es ind 8 ° schattig und kein Nebel 
Ich mach mal los auf A*****


----------



## ratte (16. Oktober 2007)

Morgen. 

Biete ca. 10°C und diesig und mach mich auch gleich los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8 ihr plauscher...spaltertours bleibt noch einwenig länger auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

536


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

So mach' mich auch gleich mal los. Scheint nicht so frisch zu sein wie gestern


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,

ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich heute mitradeln kann. Wenn Ratte die Pedale an Wahltho weitergeben könnte wäre super. Ich würde dann sehen Wahltho, dass ich morgen vorbei komme. Ich melde mich nochmal telefonisch bei Dir.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

MoinMoin!

is ja gar nix los hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Die Glieder sind noch etwas steif  

A.d.V.
Für falsche Interpretationen trage ich keine Verantwortung


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

auch am Netz. Moin zusammen

Schaut mal, was ich Nettes bekommen habe:

von hambacher

_Moin moin

1. November WE, heißt das 3. + 4. 11.? das passt.
Hab am 2.11. Urlaub und mach verlängertes WE.
Natürlich stehe ich als Guide zur Verfügung. Versuche in die Tour schon einige "heissere Tails" einzubauen. Selbstverständlich gibt es da auch sogenannte Chickenways.
Für die Übernachtungen setzt du dich am besten wieder mit der Tourist-Information NW in Verbindung (http://www.neustadt.pfalz.com/tks/index.html)._

Unser WE wird gelingen.


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Glieder sind nioch etwas steif
> 
> A.d.V.
> Für falsche Interpretationen trage ich keine Verantwortung



Was gibt es da falsch zu interpretieren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Glieder sind noch etwas steif



Da gab's mal 'nen lustiges Werbeplakat von der Brezel Company: 'Ne Abbildung von 'nem Latte Macchiato mit der Unterschrift "Morgenlatte!"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

War heute genial zu fahren, weil es nicht so kalt wie gestern morgen war


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da gab's mal 'nen lustiges Werbeplakat von der Brezel Company: 'Ne Abbildung von 'nem Latte Macchiato mit der Unterschrift "Morgenlatte!"



Und das Ganze für lau.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja...was soll ich machen. mein lenker ist zu dick - da passt sowas nicht und ist auch extrem unstylisch. aber wer so lahm ist wie ich, braucht sowas nicht...siehste



XXX...

Morgen


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> XXX
> 
> Morgen



Dann halt nicht .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen



Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> XXX...



Feigling!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit



Frühstück


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

Mal zur Sache !

Habe wieder Nachricht von Hambacher

_Klar mach ich das, das heist doch neue "verückte" Mountainbiker kennenlernen.
Bringt bestimmt viel Fun.

In Sachen Übernachtung strecke ich gerade mal meine Fühler bei der Schwester eines Arbeitskollegen aus. Wäre dann wenn es klappt direkt in Hambach ca. 500 m von den ersten Trails entfernt. Von mir aus auch nur knapp 1 km und 100 hm.

Das mit dem Guide für die leichteren Touren überleg ich mir, vielleicht fahren ja Stefan und Sabine mit. Das würde bedeuten ich fahre mit Sabine dieleichtere Tour und Stefan wäre der Mann fürs Grobe._

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> War heute genial zu fahren, weil es nicht so kalt wie gestern morgen war


 
Mir haben die Ohrläppchen etwas gefröstelt obwohl ich zum erstenmal ein Ohrwärmer anhatte 

Ich empfand es heute am Morgen kälter gegenüber des gestrigen Morgens. Mag aber auch am Nebel in der Flussniederung gelegen haben.....


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Und das Ganze für lau.


 
Die Morgenlatte ist immer für Lau 


Bei mir zumindest....


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Feigling!



Es war doch ganz falsch


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Heute wieder Nightride nach Feierabend ... mal sehen was mir heute nacht so begegnet im Wald.

Mein Hintern schmerzt ... grrrr


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Heute wieder Nightride nach Feierabend ... mal sehen was mir heute nacht so begegnet im Wald.
> 
> Mein Hintern schmerzt ... grrrr



wenn man den post so in einem zusammenhang ließt könnt man meinen du wärst beim letzten nightride einer homoattacke zum opfer gefallen.


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Wo du Recht hast ... 

Bin einfach nix mehr gewohnt glaub ich. Aber immerhin fahr ich jetzt so oft ich kann mitm Rad nach K-Berg. Bin immer nur am Beten, das der verranzte alte PB Akku meiner Mirage 1.0 bis nach Hause hält - aber mit etwas Glück gibt es nächste Woche neue Funzel !


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wenn man den post so in einem zusammenhang ließt könnt man meinen du wärst beim letzten nightride einer homoattacke zum opfer gefallen.


 
Ging der Nightright etwar durch den Offenbacher Stadtwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Nein ging er nicht. Von Kronberg durch den Kronthaler Wald in den Bad Sodener Eichwald, dann über die Felder nach Hause.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Nein ging er nicht. Von Kronberg durch den Kronthaler Wald in den Bad Sodener Eichwald, dann über die Felder nach Hause.


 
Dann brauchst du aber, glaube ich zumindest, wirklich eine bessere, sprich länger haltbare Leuchte am Rad


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Bin einfach nix mehr gewohnt glaub ich.......



da hilft nur weniger weinen und mehr fahren. wir habens ja zb. auch noch nie zusammen geschafft. komm doch einfach mal ab hofheim mit, ich bring auch gerne meinen schwarzen eisenhaufen mit und fahre hinten.


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich fahr ja endlich wieder mehr, ist halt einfach eine Zeitfrage : wenn man im Schnitt 3x die Woche extra arbeitet und am Weekend auch noch unterwegs ist - Mittwochs bin ich zB fast immer "oben".

Nun gibt auch noch meine HR Nabe den Geist auf *grr* muss heute abend erstmal nach Ersatz schauen, was noch da ist. Die olle Deore fliegt definitiv raus!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Morgenlatte ist immer für Lau



Also ich lass' gerne mal 'ne Morgenlatte für 'ne Dame springen


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du aber, glaube ich zumindest, wirklich eine bessere, sprich länger haltbare Leuchte am Rad


 
Och mit dem 20W Strahler ist das schon ok aber das gesamte System ist langsam aber sicher am Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da hilft nur weniger weinen und mehr fahren.
> 
> ...
> 
> komm doch einfach mal ab hofheim mit,



Ganz genau, diese ewige Winselei 

Wir fahren z.b. heute abend ab Hofheim


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Wie schon geschrieben, bin heute wieder im Shop und halte die Stellung


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> auch am Netz. Moin zusammen
> 
> Schaut mal, was ich Nettes bekommen habe:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



dito


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Mal zur Sache !
> 
> Habe wieder Nachricht von Hambacher
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



wiederum dito


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

501


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 501



levis???


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Oh, entschldigung: 

Guten Morgen, ihr Rasselbande! 

Ich fand es heute unangenehmer zu fahren. Liegt aber nicht an der Temperatur, sondern an dem Wind, der gedreht hat. Er bläst nun wieder mal aus SW. Ist halt genau die Richtung, in die ich muß...  

Bemerkenswert fand ich, dass es in Hofheim noch komplett bedeckt und hinter der A3 kein Wölkchen mehr zu sehen war.


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> levis???



die haben mir nie gepaßt. Viel zu enge Hosenbeine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Wind aus SW paßt mir zumindest heute nachmittag gut in den Kram


----------



## fUEL (16. Oktober 2007)

Uwe schau doch mal bitte in Deinen E mail Account!

Aber schrei nicht so laut .....................................

















vor Aufregung!!


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, bin heute wieder im Shop und halte die Stellung



@hibike????da wollt ich heut auch noch hin.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Heute wieder Nightride nach Feierabend ... mal sehen was mir heute nacht so begegnet im Wald.
> 
> Mein Hintern schmerzt ... grrrr


Aber schön zu hören, daß du gestern noch gut heim gekommen bist. Pack dir doch mal zur Sicherheit eine Maglite in den Rucksack, damit du bei Mirage-Exitus wenigstens etwas Licht dabei hast. Mal sehen, vielleicht fahr ich im Winterpokal auch mal mit dem Rad hin und zurück.


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Das mit dem Winterpokal ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf. 

Jojo kam gut heim, Akku hat gereicht, und ich war schneller als erwartet. Nur die Frau hat sich beschwert das ich so stinke 

Eijo Maggo, ich bin ab 16:00 oben.


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Aber schön zu hören, daß du gestern noch gut heim gekommen bist. Pack dir doch mal zur Sicherheit eine Maglite in den Rucksack, damit du bei Mirage-Exitus wenigstens etwas Licht dabei hast. Mal sehen, vielleicht fahr ich im Winterpokal auch mal mit dem Rad hin und zurück.



Ach ne, ist doch ne furchtbare Strecke, laß mal!


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Momentan fahr ich ja fast jeden Tag insgesamt fast 2 Stunden, da kämen ein paar Punkte zusammen


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Momentan fahr ich ja fast jeden Tag insgesamt fast 2 Stunden, da kämen ein paar Punkte zusammen



Mußt am Ende noch ein wenig im Kreis fahren, den Punkt würde ich nicht verschenken!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fand es heute unangenehmer zu fahren. Liegt aber nicht an der Temperatur, sondern an dem Wind, der gedreht hat. Er bläst nun wieder mal aus SW. Ist halt genau die Richtung, in die ich muß...
> 
> Bemerkenswert fand ich, dass es in Hofheim noch komplett bedeckt und hinter der A3 kein Wölkchen mehr zu sehen war.



Heute morgen war gemäß meinem Empfinden noch überhaupt kein Wind. Seit einiger Zeit hat es aber auch schon in FRA aufgeklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

"notier ...*Gerd als potentiellen Cheater in die BlackList aufnehmen*..."


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> "notier ...*Gerd als potentiellen Cheater in die BlackList aufnehmen*..."



 Wieso Cheater? - Es zählt doch nur, dass Du fährst und nicht wie und wo und fährst 

Spin-Cycling im warmen Wohnzimmer vor der Glotze zählt doch auch


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> "notier ...*Gerd als potentiellen Cheater in die BlackList aufnehmen*..."



 meine Einträge kannst Du komplett mit Höhenlinien- und Herzfrequenzlinie in meinem Polar-Trainingsprogramm überprüfen!


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso Cheater? - Es zählt doch nur, dass Du fährst und nicht wie und wo und fährst
> 
> Spin-Cycling im warmen Wohnzimmer vor der Glotze zählt doch auch



Und dabei hab` ich nicht mal `nen Spinner. Letzten WP hab` ich meine Punkte fast ausschließlich draußen im Sattel ergattert.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Mal ne Frage and die Winterpokalfetischisten  .... Wie funktioniert und was ist der Winterpokal 
Kann ich da als nicht Taunusrundendreher auch mit machen??

Wäre vieleicht ein Netter Ansporn für den Winter 

PS: Sch****e kalt war es heute am Morgen :brrrr:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> meine Einträge kannst Du komplett mit Höhenlinien- und Herzfrequenzlinie in meinem Polar-Trainingsprogramm überprüfen!



Falls ich dieses Jahr beim Winterpokal mitfahren sollte, wäre auch zu meinen Einträgen jeweils immer Polar-Aufzeichnungen verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage and die Winterpokalfetischisten  .... Wie funktioniert und was ist der Winterpokal
> Kann ich da als nicht Taunusrundendreher auch mit machen??
> 
> Wäre vieleicht ein Netter Ansporn für den Winter
> ...



Jeder hier im Forum angemeldete kann teilnehmen. Du kannst als Einzelperson teilnehmen und wenn Du möchtest Dich auch einem Team aus bis zu fünf Personen anschließen. Es gibt sowohl eine Einzel-, als auch eine Team-Rangliste. Das Ganze startet dieses Jahr am 5. November. Irgendwann vorher wird das Ganze aktiviert, kannst Du Dich dann anmelden.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> die haben mir nie gepaßt. Viel zu enge Hosenbeine.


 
Viel zu lange Beine  und der Bund kneift


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und dabei hab` ich nicht mal `nen Spinner.



Du brauchst ja auch keinen, denn zu bist ja selbst schon Einer    

Entschuldigung, aber das war 'ne Steilvorlage :D


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jeder hier im Forum angemeldete kann teilnehmen. Du kannst als Einzelperson teilnehmen und wenn Du möchtest Dich auch einem Team aus bis zu fünf Personen anschließen. Es gibt sowohl eine Einzel-, als auch eine Team-Rangliste. Das ganze startet dieses Jahr am 5. November. Irgendwann vorher wird das ganze aktiviert, kannst Du Dich dann anmelden.


 
Mercie  Wenn auch Wintersportarten* zählen wäre es ja mal ne Ueberlegung wert 


* vorm Kamin liegen, Latte Macciato servieren, etc. ....


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du brauchst ja auch keinen, denn zu bist ja selbst schon Einer
> 
> Entschuldigung, aber das war 'ne Steilvorlage :D



Ich weiß!


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Also Indoor geht ja wohl garnicht. Wenn dann raus an die frische Luft ! Im Schnee biken ist immer noch mein Favorit.

Ich muss dann erstmal ein Team finden, das MICH überhaupt aufnimmt


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mercie  Wenn auch Wintersportarten* zählen wäre es ja mal ne Ueberlegung wert
> 
> 
> * vorm Kamin liegen, Latte Macciato servieren, etc. ....



Für`s Rad fahren, Spinning, Rolle gibt es einen Punkt pro viertel Stunde. Laufen bringt einen Punkt in 20min. Die meisten Alternativsportarten bringen ab `ner halben Stunde zwei Punkte (nicht mehr). Langlauf hat glaube auch ne eigene Regelung. Dazu gibt es hier aber extra ein WP-Forum.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Lugga bekommt seinen Rahmen...


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


 
Gehe mal von einer Vorweihnachtlichen Bescherung aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

So ähnlich werde ich reagieren, wenn Frühjahr '08 meine neue Bremsen dran sind schätz ich.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für`s Rad fahren, Spinning, Rolle gibt es einen Punkt pro viertel Stunde. Laufen bringt einen Punkt in 20min. Die meisten Alternativsportarten bringen ab `ner halben Stunde zwei Punkte (nicht mehr). Langlauf hat glaube auch ne eigene Regelung. Dazu gibt es hier aber extra ein WP-Forum.


 
Ah ok, habe gerade den Link gefunden ...... hmmmhmmmm Langlauf kann ich ja gar nicht so zwei lange Dinger an den Füssen geht gar nicht (obwohl mein Weg zur Arbeit wäre schon ein guter LL Kandidat) ....... Hmmm muss dann mal die Diskussion mit Schneeschuh laufen lostreten, Finde 1/2 Stunde mit SB auf dem Rücken durch den Tiefschnee stapfen ist auch nicht schlecht...... Wäre zumindest ein Kandidat für die alternativ Sportarten .....
Aber kommt Zeit kommt Diskussion  

Hört sich aber nett an und hilft bestimmt auch mal bei der Motivation


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Hmmm wenn das ab 05.11. los geht - zählt dann auch Joggen am Strand in Florida?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

VIVA


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Hört sich aber nett an und hilft bestimmt auch mal bei der Motivation



Im Team mußt Du sogar aufpassen kein schlechtes Gewissen zu bekommen, wenn die anderen viel mehr Punkte machen... Führt manchmal dann zur Übermotivation.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> VIVA


 
hast du dann am Freitag schon einen neuen Hobel


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hmmm wenn das ab 05.11. los geht - zählt dann auch Joggen am Strand in Florida?



Nur, wenn Du Sonne und Wärme mitbringst!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lugga bekommt seinen Rahmen...



... und fällt deshalb gerade (verständlicherweise) aus dem Rahmen  

@Lugga:  Glückwunsch - Endlich hast Du ein richtiges Bike von einer vernünftigen Marke


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im Team mußt Du sogar aufpassen kein schlechtes Gewissen zu bekommen, wenn die anderen viel mehr Punkte machen... Führt manchmal dann zur Übermotivation.


 
Immer dieser Gruppenzwang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und fällt deshalb gerade (verständlicherweise) aus dem Rahmen
> 
> @Lugga:  Glückwunsch - Endlich hast Du ein richtiges Bike von einer vernünftigen Marke



Wie? Ich dachte es wäre ein Nicolai und kein Trek???


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>





























.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie? Ich dachte es wäre ein Nicolai und kein Trek???



Deshalb ja 

... und endlich kein Plastik mehr


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immer dieser Gruppenzwang



Ja. Absolut toll war aber, dass wir uns öfter zu gemeinsamen Fahrten und Feiern getroffen haben!!!


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur, wenn Du Sonne und Wärme mitbringst!


 
Darf ich leider nicht mit ausführen!  Und die Taschen sind dann voll mit Autoteilen und Grey Goose Vodka !


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie? Ich dachte es wäre ein Nicolai und kein Trek???


 
neee Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Deshalb ja
> 
> ... und endlich kein Plastik mehr



Du meinst, hoch ist jetzt gar nicht mehr drin?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hast du dann am Freitag schon einen neuen Hobel



Nö, bin ja die ganze Woche weg und muß die Kiste noch zusammenbauen. Am WE werd ich erst mal feststellen was ich noch alles brauch...
Vor Mitte nächster Woche wird das nix mit der ersten Ausfahrt. Ich sollte heut noch mal bei Hibike vorbei schauen und ein paar hundert Euronen investieren. 

Frank bedienst de mich wenn ich kommen will? 



wahltho schrieb:


> @Lugga:  Glückwunsch - Endlich hast Du ein richtiges Bike von einer vernünftigen Marke


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Darf ich leider nicht mit ausführen!  Und die Taschen sind dann voll mit Autoteilen und Grey Goose Vodka !



Vodka aus Florida???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du meinst, hoch ist jetzt gar nicht mehr drin?



Spalter fahren doch 'eh meistens nur runter


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .



auch nicht schlecht


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vodka aus Florida???


 
und dann noch französichen Vodka aus Florida tststststs


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Frag` den Lugga bitte ma einer, ob er seine alten Zicken-Komponenten umbaut, oder komplett neue dran macht.


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vodka aus Florida???


 
Nix Vodka aus Florida - zollfrei am Airport und fertig !  

Luca : kommt drauf an - stressige und verwöhnte und unentschlossene Besucher verweise ich so oft wie möglich an die Kollegen


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Luca : kommt drauf an - stressige und verwöhnte und unentschlossene Besucher verweise ich so oft wie möglich an die Kollegen



*
Pah*


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Dicker, prove me wrong - komm vorbei, sag mir genau was du haben willst und dann sag ich dir auch genau ob ich es dir verkaufen will äääh wir es noch da haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Dicker, prove me wrong - komm vorbei, sag mir genau was du haben willst und dann sag ich dir auch genau ob ich es dir verkaufen will äääh wir es noch da haben!



was ich will kann ich mir nicht leisten, ich kann Dir nur sagen was ich brauch und DU beräts mich dann und sagst was es sein muß.


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Soso hört sich ja gefährlich an. Am besten kommst du gegen 14:00 und Tilman macht das dann 

Nee ich freu mich immer über Plauscher im Shop.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Nee ich freu mich immer über Plauscher im Shop.




Da hast de Dich ja grad so nochmal aus der Affäre gezogen


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Versprech dir aber nicht zuviel von meinem Fachwissen. Bin nur eine doofe Aushilfe, außerdem launisch und reizbar!  

so erstmal Mittagsschlaf ! 

MAHLZEIT !


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Frag` den Lugga bitte ma einer, ob er seine alten Zicken-Komponenten umbaut, oder komplett neue dran macht.



Da kann ich mir nur schwer auf die Zunge beißen.


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da kann ich mir nur schwer auf die Zunge beißen.



Ich auch!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

Die Zicke bleibt wie sie ist...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

@Lugga: Ich soll Dich im Auftrag' von Gerd fragen, ob Du Deine alten Zicken-Komponenten umbaust, oder komplett neue dran machst


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Sollte ich mal wirklich etwas langbeiniges bekommen, könnte ich auch nicht auf mein Tupper verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die Zicke bleibt wie sie ist...



Ach so, sorry Du hast ja schon geantwortet 

Weise Entscheidung: Wirkliche Zicken kann man auch eigentlich nur ganz schwer ändern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Ach so:

_Bäuerchen!!!_


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Weise Entscheidung: Wirkliche Zicken kann man auch eigentlich nur ganz schwer ändern


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so:
> 
> _Bäuerchen!!!_



Was gab`s denn? Ich muß noch irgendwas einwerfen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hü-Po-Erb: Hünchen im Krustenmantel mit Pommes und Erbsen


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hü-Po-Erb: Hünchen im Krustenmantel mit Pommes und Erbsen



Hmmmm....

Aber, nach Pommes kannst Du noch Rad fahren? Mir liegen die immer ziemlich im Magen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Aber, nach Pommes kannst Du noch Rad fahren? Mir liegen die immer ziemlich im Magen...



Dauert ja noch ein paar Stunden, bevor ich wieder auf dem Bike sitze


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so, sorry Du hast ja schon geantwortet
> 
> Weise Entscheidung: Wirkliche Zicken kann man auch eigentlich nur ganz schwer ändern



Männer und Kerle auch nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hü-Po-Erb: Hünchen im Krustenmantel mit Pommes und Erbsen


 
Sehr gesund, die Erbesen hättest du noch weglassen können


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hü-Po-Erb: Hünchen im Krustenmantel mit Pommes und Erbsen



Bei mir gibst heute nur Süppchen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Männer und Kerle auch nicht.



Was ist denn gemäß Deiner Definition der Unterschied zwischen Männern und Kerlen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sehr gesund, die Erbesen hättest du noch weglassen können



Tu' ich normalerweise auch, aber heute habe ich auf die beiden Beilagensalate verzichtet und hinterher nur den Fruchtquark gegessen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Männer und Kerle auch nicht.


 
Moment da stimmt was nicht  

Was ist eigentlich die Definition für "Mann" und was ist die Defenition für "Kerle"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sollte ich mal wirklich etwas langbeiniges bekommen, könnte ich auch nicht auf mein Tupper verzichten.



ich wäre auch froh wenn ich momentan nicht nur das Torque zur Verfügung hätte. Um von A nach B zu fahren ist das dann doch etwas "doof" 
Und es schränkt ein, kann damit gar nicht zum Aldi fahren


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so, sorry Du hast ja schon geantwortet
> 
> Weise Entscheidung: Wirkliche Zicken kann man auch eigentlich nur ganz schwer ändern


 
und auserdem ist das Ansteckend, mixe nie Zicken mit nicht Zicken sonst hast du am Ende 2 Zicken


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn gemäß Deiner Definition der Unterschied zwischen Männern und Kerlen?



Männer vertragen es nicht, wenn Frau ihre eigene Meinung hat und vllt. auch noch zu allem Überfluß dazu steht.  War auch mal Thema. So auf Seite 234.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn gemäß Deiner Definition der Unterschied zwischen Männern und Kerlen?





mzaskar schrieb:


> Moment da stimmt was nicht
> 
> Was ist eigentlich die Definition für "Mann" und was ist die Defenition für "Kerle"



Zwei dumme Kerle, ein Gedanke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Männer vertragen es nicht, wenn Frau ihre eigene Meinung hat und vllt. auch noch zu allem Überfluß dazu steht.



... und Kerle?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und auserdem ist das Ansteckend, mixe nie Zicken mit nicht Zicken sonst hast du am Ende 2 Zicken



... einmal gep*ppt nie mehr gestoppt


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Männer vertragen es nicht, wenn Frau ihre eigene Meinung hat und vllt. auch noch zu allem Überfluß dazu steht.  War auch mal Thema. So auf Seite 234.



Ich als Mann würde jegliche Meinung einer Frau akzeptieren! ...solange sie der Meinigen entspricht!


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und Kerle?



Die vertragen das oder können es wenigstens ignorieren.


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zwei dumme Kerle, ein Gedanke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ... oder können es wenigstens ignorieren.



Im Ergebnis egal, aber dann bin ich ein echter Kerl


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zwei dumme Kerle, ein Gedanke


 

   eben Männer verstehen sich  Alles ist klar und logisch, in wenige Worte gepackt


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich wäre auch froh wenn ich momentan nicht nur das Torque zur Verfügung hätte. Um von A nach B zu fahren ist das dann doch etwas "doof"
> Und es schränkt ein, kann damit gar nicht zum Aldi fahren



Schöne Ausrede nicht mehr Einkaufen fahren zu müssen.  Wieso geht das eigentlich nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schöne Ausrede nicht mehr Einkaufen fahren zu müssen.  Wieso geht das eigentlich nicht?



stimmt, mit so nem canyon kannste getrost bei aldi vorbeifahren. ich würd eher nen bogen um nen feinkostladen machen.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schöne Ausrede nicht mehr Einkaufen fahren zu müssen.  Wieso geht das eigentlich nicht?


 
Finde ich auch .... Körbchen ran und fertig ist das Einkaufsrad


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso geht das eigentlich nicht?



Weisst Du, weil Du konkret, wenn Du aus dem Aldi wieder 'rauskommst zwei Bikess das stehen hast


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Finde ich auch .... Körbchen ran und fertig ist das Einkaufsrad



Welche Körbchengrösse nimmt man denn da am Besten?


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weisst Du, weil Du konkret, wenn Du aus dem Aldi wieder 'rauskommst zwei Bikess das stehen hast



Du wartest jetzt wohl auf die Vorgabe, dass ich regelmäßig mit meinem Rad beim Aldi einkaufe?! Hah, durchschaut, ich verrate es Dir aber nicht!


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welche Körbchengrösse nimmt man denn da am Besten?



Das ist ganz zickenspezifisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welche Körbchengrösse nimmt man denn da am Besten?


 
Das ist sehr individuell ..... wie mit der Beinlänge ind Gerd's Post


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weisst Du, weil Du konkret, wenn Du aus dem Aldi wieder 'rauskommst zwei Bikess das stehen hast



genau richtig, vor allem wenn der nächste Aldi in klein-Istanbul ist 

falls es jemanden interessiert, hab meine Helmlampe ein "wenig" modifiziert  der Halter und das Leuchtmittel sind aber noch die gleichen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du wartest jetzt wohl auf die Vorgabe, dass ich regelmäßig mit meinem Rad beim Aldi einkaufe?! Hah, durchschaut, ich verrate es Dir aber nicht!



Überhaupt nicht, ich fahre mit meinen Bikes auch einkaufen oder zum Langener Badesee. Ich hab' dann nur ein Crypt. New York dabei 

Deine Tupperware würde ich nur nicht in der Nähe von Recycling Containern abstellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist ganz zickenspezifisch!



Ich bevorzuge kleine Körbchengrössen, resp. deren Inhalte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du wartest jetzt wohl auf die Vorgabe, dass ich regelmäßig mit meinem Rad beim Aldi einkaufe?! Hah, durchschaut, ich verrate es Dir aber nicht!



welcher krasskonkrete Checker würde schon ein Plastikfahrrad "ausleihen"?


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge kleine Körbchengrössen, resp. deren Inhalte



geht mir genauso!   Vielleicht fahre ich deshalb ja ein solch graziles Bike.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schöne Ausrede nicht mehr Einkaufen fahren zu müssen.  Wieso geht das eigentlich nicht?



ich glaub ich bau das HT doch nochmal so zusammen, warte schon ewig drauf es endlich als WAB Geschoss zusammen zu schrauben. Wird aber wohl noch ein wenig dauern...schei* Warterei da immer  wobei ich das dann eign. auch nicht beim Aldi hinstellen sollte


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bau das HT doch nochmal so zusammen, warte schon ewig drauf es endlich als WAB Geschoss zusammen zu schrauben. Wird aber wohl noch ein wenig dauern...schei* Warterei da immer  wobei ich das dann eign. auch nicht beim Aldi hinstellen sollte


Ich brauch ne krass gute Forke für mein WAB Geschoss ..... mit Cantisockeln 
Dann kann ich mir auch ein WAB Dingeskirschen zusammenschrauben ..... 
obwohl mit mir im Sattel ist dann eher ein Canonball


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich brauch ne krass gute Forke für mein WAB Geschoss ..... mit Cantisockeln
> Dann kann ich mir auch ein WAB Dingeskirschen zusammenschrauben .....
> obwohl mit mir im Sattel ist dann eher ein Canonball


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Oktober 2007)

hehe ich habe ein 28'' dreck, äh trek, mit dünnbrettreifen und schmalfussausstattung in der pfeif-auf-den-winter-edition.... aber deswegen mache ich doch nicht beim winterpokal mit. 

übrigens: kürbissuppe! mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...
> übrigens: kürbissuppe! mahlzeit!



 wir haben doch noch gar nicht den 31.! 

Laß es Dir trotzdem schmecken!


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Oktober 2007)

aber es gibt schon hokaidos... und demnach ists zeit für suppe! wobei sie eher breiig ist... schmeckt aber ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

395


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Spalter fahren doch 'eh meistens nur runter



das macht ja auch mordsspaß


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das macht ja auch mordsspaß


 
Ja und dann kommste und heulst das deine Handschuhe wieder futsch sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das macht ja auch mordsspaß



Mir macht bergauf mindestens genauso viel Spass 

... und weil Du so eine Bergab-Trail-Sau bist, sollst Du Dir ja auch eine Klingel montieren


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

ach, ihr habt sie echt nicht alle  man man man noch mehzr psotings gingen auch nicht - hab mal die letzten 100 überflogen....puh, ich bin wirklich ziemlich raus...die extremplauschertours sind doch zu hart für mich - deswegen -> DIE WEICHEN KOMMEN IN DIE SPEICHEN


ach mahlzeit


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ja und dann kommste und heulst das deine Handschuhe wieder futsch sind



Naja, während des Fahrens ist es wahrscheinlich nicht passiert...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ja und dann kommste und heulst das deine Handschuhe wieder futsch sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ja und dann kommste und heulst das deine Handschuhe wieder futsch sind



mal gucken...zur zeit scheinen sie zu halten, kann aber auch dran liegen das ich sie seit dem erstmal 3 mal getragen habe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

387


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach, ihr habt sie echt nicht alle  man man man noch mehzr psotings gingen auch nicht - hab mal die letzten 100 überflogen....puh, ich bin wirklich ziemlich raus...die extremplauschertours sind doch zu hart für mich - deswegen -> DIE WEICHEN KOMMEN IN DIE SPEICHEN
> 
> 
> ach mahlzeit



Jo Mahlzeit hkn 

Wir posten schneller, als Du bergab fahren kannst


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, während des Fahrens ist es wahrscheinlich nicht passiert...



natürlich nicht...beim posen in der wirtschaft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> natürlich nicht...beim posen in der wirtschaft




beim posen oder beim pos*t*en?


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jo Mahlzeit hkn
> 
> Wir posten schneller, als Du bergab fahren kannst



das stimmt  aber so lange ihr nicht auch mit den bikes bergab schneller seid, brauch ich mich auch noch nicht hinter nen zug zu werfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

meine Handschuhe halten auch noch  hab mich damit aber auch noch nicht abgelegt


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> natürlich nicht...beim posen in der wirtschaft



und ich dachte bei einer Fahrunterbrechung, auch Bodenprobe genannt.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> beim posen oder beim pos*t*en?



posen...posten geht so doof mit den dingern - aber posen geht sehr geil mit. besonders wenn du mit dem knöchelschutz so zufällig auf holz kloppst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das stimmt  aber so lange ihr nicht auch mit den bikes bergab schneller seid, brauch ich mich auch noch nicht hinter nen zug zu werfen



Wart' nur Plauschertours ist flexibel, wir steigen jetzt auch in den Bergab-Bereich ein und machen Spaltertours Konkurrenz


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das stimmt  aber so lange ihr nicht auch mit den bikes bergab schneller seid, brauch ich mich auch noch nicht hinter nen zug zu werfen



Wir müssen mal wieder fahren gehen ! Allein is die motivation bei mir im Keller 

Sag mir wann du kannst  hab die Woche Urlaub, heut kann ich aber nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und ich dachte bei einer Fahrunterbrechung, auch Bodenprobe genannt.



ich hatte als kind recht lange fallschule im verein...da gehen die handschuhe als letztes kaputt


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> meine Handschuhe halten auch noch  hab mich damit aber auch noch nicht abgelegt



ja, das machst Du lieber ohne und heulst dann um Deinen Finger...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... aber posen geht sehr geil mit. besonders wenn du mit dem knöchelschutz so zufällig auf holz kloppst



... und ansonsten nix anhast


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wart' nur Plauschertours ist flexibel, wir steigen jetzt auch in den Bergab-Bereich ein und machen Spaltertours Konkurrenz



wollt ihr bergab-gondeln


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wart' nur Plauschertours ist flexibel, wir steigen jetzt auch in den Bergab-Bereich ein und machen Spaltertours Konkurrenz




das wäre mal geil...dann könnte ich auch mal bei der konkurrenz mitfahren...das wäre TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wir müssen mal wieder fahren gehen ! Allein is die motivation bei mir im Keller
> 
> Sag mir wann du kannst  hab die Woche Urlaub, heut kann ich aber nicht



ich fahr heute abend mal ne extrem-WAB-tour mit bodo...keine ahnung, spätestens freitag würde ich sagen


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und ansonsten nix anhast



nee, nen gruselschocker wollte ich nicht drehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, das machst Du lieber ohne und heulst dann um Deinen Finger...



ich hab mich nicht abgelegt, ich hab mich an nem Baum angeschmiegt  du schrammst dir dabei die Oberarme auf  ich beschränke es auf nen Finger


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wollt ihr bergab-gondeln



Wer "ihr"?


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wollt ihr bergab-gondeln


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer "ihr"?



Die Kurzbeinfraktion


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hab mich nicht abgelegt, ich hab mich an nem Baum angeschmiegt  du schrammst dir dabei die Oberarme auf  ich beschränke es auf nen Finger



Naja, mir hatte das Anschmiegen halt nicht gereicht, bei mir mußte es eine wilde Umarmung werden!   

Durfte mir dann aber auch wieder etwas über lange Trikots anhören...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die Kurzbeinfraktion



oder war es die lycra-front?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> oder war es die lycra-front?



beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Durfte mir dann aber auch wider etwas über lange Trikots anhören...



was denn?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was denn?



"damit wär das nicht passiert"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wollt ihr bergab-gondeln



Wär' vielleicht auch 'ne Geschäftsidee: Der kurzatmigen Downhill-Fraktion ihre Langbeiner den Berg 'rauftreten


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das wäre mal geil...dann könnte ich auch mal bei der konkurrenz mitfahren...das wäre TOP



Das Problem dürfte sein, dass wir nicht nur runter, sondern auch hoch biken... 

Aber mal im ernst: Ich würde gerne mal wieder mit Dir fahren! Kompromissfähige Touren gibt es bestimmt.


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was denn?



 dass die Oberarme schützen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst: Ich würde gerne mal wieder mit Dir fahren!



 Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst: Ich würde gerne mal wieder mit Dir fahren! Kompromissfähige Touren gibt es bestimmt.



das können wir gerne mal machen. aber lass mir noch die eine oder andere woche zeit. fange ja heute abend mit dem GA-10 training an...aber zur zeit ist echt mit mir nix anzufangen. ich freu mich aufs meer, aber vor dem uphill hab ich jetzt schon bedenken


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wär' vielleicht auch 'ne Geschäftsidee: Der kurzatmigen Downhill-Fraktion ihre Langbeiner den Berg 'rauftreten



Ich fürchte, wenn ich damit hochkäme, bekämst Du mich oben auch nicht mehr davon runter!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Problem dürfte sein, dass wir nicht nur runter, sondern auch hoch biken...
> 
> Aber mal im ernst: Ich würde gerne mal wieder mit Dir fahren! *Kompromissfähige Touren* gibt es bestimmt.



die sind bei meinem momentanen Leistungslevel sicher auch für mich nicht schlecht  schwerpunkt bergab freut den Ralph sicher auch


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, wenn ich damit hochkäme, bekämst Du mich oben auch nicht mehr davon runter!




hihi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das können wir gerne mal machen. aber lass mir noch die eine oder andere woche zeit. fange ja heute abend mit dem GA-10 training an...aber zur zeit ist echt mit mir nix anzufangen. ich freu mich aufs meer, aber vor dem uphill hab ich jetzt schon bedenken



Uphill 

wie schauts eigentlich um deine KeFü? Sollen wir da nochmal was basteln?


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die sind bei meinem momentanen Leistungslevel sicher auch für mich nicht schlecht  schwerpunkt bergab freut den Ralph sicher auch



naja, ich war ja schon immer der langsamste von uns - aber zur zeit finde sogar ich mich zu langsam...ich hab schon überlegt nach winterberg zu ziehen - da gibts nen lift


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Uphill
> 
> wie schauts eigentlich um deine KeFü? Sollen wir da nochmal was basteln?



och zur zeit geht die irgendwie - wobei mir springt die kette vorn gerne vom beim runterschalten am kleinen KB vorbei   - ich und schaltung. könnte aber auch an der KF liegen


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja, ich war ja schon immer der langsamste von uns - aber zur zeit finde sogar ich mich zu langsam...ich hab schon überlegt nach winterberg zu ziehen - da gibts nen lift



wb sollten wir jedenfalls mal fest einplanen!  Soll da ja genug geben, was auch ich fahren würde.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, wenn ich damit hochkäme, bekämst Du mich oben auch nicht mehr davon runter!



Erinnert mich 'nen bisschen an "Ferris macht blau" und die Szene als Ferris, Freund und Freundin den alten Ferrari vom Vater des Freundes im Parkhaus abgeben, ihn dort in guten Händen wähnend, und sich die Parkhausburschen sofort mit dem Teil auf Spritztour begeben...


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och zur zeit geht die irgendwie - wobei mir springt die kette vorn gerne vom beim runterschalten am kleinen KB vorbei   - ich und schaltung. könnte aber auch an der KF liegen



Umwerferinnenendanschlag?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erinnert mich 'nen bisschen an "Ferris macht blau" und die Szene als Ferris, Freund und Freundin den alten Ferrari vom Vater des Freundes im Parkhaus abgeben, ihn dort in guten Händen wähnend, und sich die Parkhausburschen sofort mit dem Teil auf Spritztour begeben...



Hmmm, wäre ein Job für mich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmm, wäre ein Job für mich!



So schnell wie wir sind, könnten wir die Langbeiner einmal den Bergauf rauftreten, einmal runterfahren und wieder rauftreten, bevor die Downhill-Fraktion selbst überhaupt wieder oben ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

345


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

@kurzbeinlangbeinbikegattungenvertreter:  ich faah mal hibike....glaub ich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @kurzbeinlangbeinpappnasen:  ich faah mal hibike....glaub ich.



Genau Maggo: Faah Du mal hibike


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @kurzbeinlangbeinbikegattungenvertreter:  ich faah mal hibike....glaub ich.



 nimm nicht so viel Geld mit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nimm nicht so viel Geld mit!



Wieso, für alles andere gibt's doch Eurocard


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nimm nicht so viel Geld mit!



nur die kadd. ich brauch net viel..........eigentlich.


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

mir ist schlecht, schwindelig, habe Husten und Gliederschmerzen. Heute Morgen hatte ich die noch auf den Gegenwind geschoben. Werde doch nicht etwa krank werden?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nur die kadd. ich brauch net viel..........eigentlich.



Das klingt aber nicht wirklich überzeugend.


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das klingt aber nicht wirklich überzeugend.



immer diese misstrauischen Frauen....


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mir ist schlecht, schwindelig, habe Husten und Gliederschmerzen. Heute Morgen hatte ich die noch auf den Gegenwind geschoben. Werde doch nicht etwa krank werden?!?!



Kenn ich ein bisschen von........


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> immer diese misstrauischen Frauen....



Nicht misstrauisch .........wissend.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Umwerferinnenendanschlag?!



ach den...hmm, hab schon mal oben bei mir hin und her gedreht...aber so richtig bringt das nix...hab das gefühl das die KeFü die kette manchmal etwas in die falsche richtun drückt


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Wie? Ist der Keks jetzt schon in den Laden? Sich aber immer beschweren das ich nie da bin *tze*

Wenn ich am Sonntag nicht a****** muss, fahr ich vielleicht auch mal wieder im Hochtaunus spazieren ... aber es ist ja erst Dienstag, da kann ja sonstwas passieren bis Sonntag *grrr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nicht misstrauisch .........wissend.



 stimmt: nicht misstrauisch! ...sondern missverstehend!!!


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @kurzbeinlangbeinbikegattungenvertreter:  ich faah mal hibike....glaub ich.


 
Radelst du rauf? Wenn ja - ich auch ... ich fahr gegen 14:55 ausm Tor Ost raus ... aber du bist mir sicher zu schnell.


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ........sondern missverstehend!!!



   Du Mann!


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mir ist schlecht, schwindelig, habe Husten und Gliederschmerzen. Heute Morgen hatte ich die noch auf den Gegenwind geschoben. Werde doch nicht etwa krank werden?!?!




Vielleicht bist Du schwanger


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach den...hmm, hab schon mal oben bei mir hin und her gedreht...aber so richtig bringt das nix...hab das gefühl das die KeFü die kette manchmal etwas in die falsche richtun drückt



Über die KeFü kann ich natürlich nichts sagen, aber wenn die Kette beim Schalten in eine Richtung runter fällt, solltest Du die entsprechende Endanschlagschraube weiter reindrehen. Meistens ist die innere für außen und umgekehrt. Bei Shimano steht`s sogar drauf.


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du Mann!



darfst mal virtuell in meiner Brustmatte kraulen!


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist Du schwanger



   Wußte doch schon immer, dass da was nicht stimmt!


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wußte doch schon immer, dass da was nicht stimmt!



Wenn Männer krank sind - oh weia


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Tjo da isser wech der Kasper.

Dann mach ich mich mal ready to go ... damit ich raufgurken kann, von einer A**** zur nächsten ... 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß heute abend, vielleicht erwischt ihr mich ja im Feld zwischen Liederbach und Hofheim


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wenn Männer krank sind - oh weia



Gehören Zittrigkeit und Kopfschmerzen auch zu den Symptomen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Tjo da isser wech der Kasper.
> 
> Dann mach ich mich mal ready to go ... damit ich raufgurken kann, von einer A**** zur nächsten ...
> 
> Wünsch euch viel Spaß heute abend, vielleicht erwischt ihr mich ja im Feld zwischen Liederbach und Hofheim



Er ist sicherlich mit dem Auto und auch nicht von Höchst aus gefahren.


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gehören Zittrigkeit und Kopfschmerzen auch zu den Symptomen?



kommt drauf, wann - mit wem - wie und wo
kann noch viel schlimmer kommen


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> kommt drauf, wann - mit wem - wie und wo
> kann noch viel schlimmer kommen



Vielen Dank für`s Mut machen!


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

Wir haben einen Gast - 

Hallo Hambacher


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Radelst du rauf? Wenn ja - ich auch ... ich fahr gegen 14:55 ausm Tor Ost raus ... aber du bist mir sicher zu schnell.



ich bin SICHER nicht zu schnell. da ich aber in kalbach a**** fahr ich von dort aus und mit dem fahrzeug meien rwahl bin ich schneller als ihr alle zusammen auf dem bike!


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Er ist sicherlich mit dem Auto und auch nicht von Höchst aus gefahren.


 
Weichei!!


----------



## Frank (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin SICHER nicht zu schnell. da ich aber in kalbach a**** fahr ich von dort aus und mit dem fahrzeug meien rwahl bin ich schneller als ihr alle zusammen auf dem bike!


 
Aha ahso ... na dann ... ich bin halt erst gegen 1600 oben. 

Whatever ... bis demnächst ! *winkewinke*


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Gast -
> 
> Hallo Hambacher



Hi Hambacher,

vielen Dank für Dein Guide-Angebot!!!


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin SICHER nicht zu schnell.
> ...



genau, mit Maggo fahr ich immer hinten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> genau, mit Maggo fahr ich immer hinten!



aber nur solange bis du die lage gecheckt hast und dann wieder vorne im sturm zu finden bist  weil langsam den berg hoch geht ja garnicht


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wart' nur Plauschertours ist flexibel, wir steigen jetzt auch in den Bergab-Bereich ein und machen Spaltertours Konkurrenz



Wird auch Zeit das es passiert, wir warten auch unten auf Euch


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich geh mir mal en Kaffee machen. Will sonst noch einen einen.....


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh mir mal en Kaffee machen. Will sonst noch einen einen.....




Ich hätt Appetit uf e Puddingdeilche


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh mir mal en Kaffee machen. Will sonst noch einen einen.....



einen was?


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich hätt Appetit uf e Puddingdeilche



Sonderwünsche gehn nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich hätt Appetit uf e Puddingdeilche



un ich uff zwo, edwa in der Höh.


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> einen was?



Verschrieben....


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sonderwünsche gehn nicht.



dann hast du wohl auch nur Nesscafe?


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber nur solange bis du die lage gecheckt hast und dann wieder vorne im sturm zu finden bist  weil langsam den berg hoch geht ja garnicht



nur, wenn ich`em Maggo hinnerher komm!


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Verschrieben....



Aha...


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Kommt das viele Glatteis hier vom nahenden Winter???


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

Hat jemand eine Busch-Müllerlampe
Sind die gut?


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nur, wenn ich`em Maggo hinnerher komm!



ach stimmt, DEIN LANGSAM ist ja was anderes als ein NORMALES LANGSAM


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wird auch Zeit das es passiert, wir warten auch unten auf Euch



ich nicht! ich fang dann schon mal an nach oben zu schieben


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach stimmt, DEIN LANGSAM ist ja was anderes als ein NORMALES LANGSAM



zur Erklärung: da gab es letztens `ne Tour, da hatten Maggo und ich ausgemacht hinten zu fahren. Wir sind auch tatsächlich (fast) ausschließlich zusammen gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommt das viele Glatteis hier vom nahenden Winter???



Lass mich auch mal rumschleimen.


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zur Erklärung: da gab es letztens `ne Tour, da hatten Maggo und ich ausgemacht hinten zu fahren. Wir sind auch tatsächlich (fast) ausschließlich zusammen gefahren...



Du hättest Politiker werden sollen  Beamter ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hättest Politiker werden sollen  Beamter ist aber auch nicht schlecht.



das carosche ist in letzter zeit gut drauf...wird ganz schön frech das junge ding


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du hättest Politiker werden sollen  Beamter ist aber auch nicht schlecht.



bin (leider?) kein Beamter.


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das carosche ist in letzter zeit gut drauf...wird ganz schön frech das junge ding



Die müsse mer ma widder ordendlich...


...fordern!


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die müsse mer ma widder ordendlich...
> 
> 
> ...fordern!



Ich fühl mich wirklich unterfordert.  Aber immer schneller und weiter biken bringt mich auch nicht weiter. Bin aber schon am basteln.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die müsse mer ma widder ordendlich...
> 
> 
> ...fordern!



mal schauen am freitag


----------



## hambacher (16. Oktober 2007)

So jetzt bin ich wieder da, vorhin musste ich gleich wieder raus, da auch ich zwischendurch arbeiten muss. Freue mich natürlich euch den Pfälzerwald zu zeigen. Werd mich immmer mal bei euch im Fred umschauen was es neues gibt.

bis dann

Günter -> Günni -> Hambacher ganz wie ihr wollt


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mal schauen am freitag



Aber ganz vorsischdisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich wirklich unterfordert.  Aber immer schneller und weiter biken bringt mich auch nicht weiter. Bin aber schon am basteln.


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

hambacher schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich wieder da, vorhin musste ich gleich wieder raus, da auch ich zwischendurch arbeiten muss. Freue mich natürlich euch den Pfälzerwald zu zeigen. Werd mich immmer mal bei euch im Fred umschauen was es neues gibt.
> 
> bis dann
> 
> Günter -> Günni -> Hambacher ganz wie ihr wollt



Hi  hab Dich die ganze Zeit schon rumgeistern sehen.


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

hambacher schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich wieder da, vorhin musste ich gleich wieder raus, da auch ich zwischendurch arbeiten muss. Freue mich natürlich euch den Pfälzerwald zu zeigen. Werd mich immmer mal bei euch im Fred umschauen was es neues gibt.
> 
> bis dann
> 
> Günter -> Günni -> Hambacher ganz wie ihr wollt



 

immer diese lästigen Forums-Unterbrechungen!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

hambacher schrieb:


> Werd mich immmer mal bei euch im Fred umschauen was es neues gibt.



Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun 


Wenn de das macht erfährst de gar nix und hast ganz viel zu  tun


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich hätt Appetit uf e Puddingdeilche



Ich hätt' gerad' Lust auf 'nen Schneckschen


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun
> 
> 
> Wenn de das macht erfährst de gar nix und hast ganz viel zu  tun



wahltho hat wohl ne besprechung...der ist so still. 

im plauscher fred kann man wirklich gut die minuten dahin schmelzen, oder waren es stunden/tage/monate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber immer schneller und weiter biken bringt mich auch nicht weiter.



Aha - Weiter biken bringt Dich also nicht weiter 

Klingt voll nach Frauenlogik


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hätt' gerad' Lust auf 'nen Schneckschen



ups doch da^^


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber ganz vorsischdisch.



ei klar...kennst mich doch...ich erde mich als erster und dann weißte gleich wo du nicht lang fahren musst ,)


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...
> im plauscher fred kann man wirklich gut die minuten dahin schmelzen, oder waren es stunden/tage/monate



manchmal super erschreckend!  Wie ein Zeitloch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wird auch Zeit das es passiert, wir warten auch unten auf Euch



So wie wir immer oben auf Euch gewartet haben...


... und Euch dann irgendwann anrufen mussten, um zu hören wo Ihr denn bleibt


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei klar...kennst mich doch...ich erde mich als erster und dann weißte gleich wo du nicht lang fahren musst ,)



warum, dann ist da doch ein wenig eingeebnet!


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

stimmt, ich bin immer noch nicht hibike gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ups doch da^^



Genauer gesagt: Wieder da


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt, ich bin immer noch nicht hibike gefahren.



bist aber auch nicht dauernd online! Bitte also um eine andere Ausrede.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

273


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

völlig beknackt - nun kommt schon wieder die k-frage. die war doch erst sonntagmittag.

ok gerd und wahltho dann gebt mal gas...das schafft ihr locker und ich komm zum abstauben


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> völlig beknackt - nun kommt schon wieder die k-frage. die war doch erst sonntagmittag.
> 
> ok gerd und wahltho dann gebt mal gas...das schafft ihr locker und ich komm zum abstauben



Gerd und wahltho gehen gleich biken!


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bist aber auch nicht dauernd online! Bitte also um eine andere Ausrede.



gerade eben hatte ich zwei azubis mit ihren berichtsheften heir stehen. die musste ich dann immer im wechsel wegschicken um den shice neuzuschreiben und in der zwischenzeit musste ich immer so herzhaft lachen, dass niggs anderes mehr ging.


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gerd und wahltho gehen gleich biken!



schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ok gerd und wahltho dann gebt mal gas...das schafft ihr locker und ich komm zum abstauben



Wird hart, Gerd und ich wollen ja nachher noch gemeinsam Biken - Biken, darum ging es hier doch eigentlich oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

... und Almut kommt heute auch mit und wird um 18:30 Uhr an der Gundi sein


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Biken, darum ging es hier doch eigentlich oder?



echt? nicht wahr. dachte es geht nur darum möglichst viel in möglichst kurzer zeit zu schreiben - gerne auch völlig bedeutungsloses


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schade



sehr schade!


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und Almut kommt heute auch mit und wird um 18:30 Uhr an der Gundi sein



Supi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> echt? nicht wahr. dachte es geht nur darum möglichst viel in möglichst kurzer zeit zu schreiben - gerne auch völlig bedeutungsloses



könnte ich nicht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> echt? nicht wahr. dachte es geht nur darum möglichst viel in möglichst kurzer zeit zu schreiben - gerne auch völlig bedeutungsloses



 Ich bitte Dich, hier wird doch nichts Bedeutungsloses geschrieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> könnte ich nicht!



Ich auch nicht


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dich, hier wird doch nichts Bedeutungsloses geschrieben



endlich siehst Du es ein!


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gerd und wahltho gehen gleich biken!



Wann ist gleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hätt' gerad' Lust auf 'nen Schneckschen



süß?


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wann ist gleich?



16:40 Uhr Rhein
18:00 Uhr Türmchen
18:40 Uhr Gundel


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 16:40 Uhr Rhein
> 18:00 Uhr Türmchen
> 18:40 Uhr Gundel



Hab immer noch keine Lampe - schade


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hab immer noch keine Lampe - schade



Sei kein Frosch: mir ist auch schon Heim geleuchtet worden! 

Andererseits sind bisher schon bei zwei Jungs vier Mädels angekündigt...


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sei kein Frosch: mir ist auch schon Heim geleuchtet worden!
> 
> Andererseits sind bisher schon bei zwei Jungs vier Mädels angekündigt...




Beim Skifahren könnt mich jemand zwischen die Beine nehmen, aber beim Bike?


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Beim Skifahren könnt mich jemand zwischen die Beine nehmen, aber beim Bike?



Du meinst, statt das Bike zu reiten?


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du meinst, statt das Bike zu reiten?



 

und tschüß, gehe 'ne Runde joggen


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

oh, bin gar nicht mehr da! 

wartet nicht länger als fünf Minuten! Bin ich dann nicht da, liege ich irgendwo zwischen hier und da... Versuche es in kurz! Mal schauen was geht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> süß?



Natürlich ein süsses Schneckchen - Wobei ich zunächst daran lecken würde...




... ich meine natürlich am Zuckerguss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> endlich siehst Du es ein!



Das war immer immer schon klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> und tschüß, gehe 'ne Runde joggen



schade


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> schade



sehr schade!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> schade




... eigentlich sogar sehr schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sehr schade!



Musst Du mir immer zuvorkommen


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... eigentlich sogar sehr schade



sagte ich doch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

242


----------



## Arachne (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Musst Du mir immer zuvorkommen



nein, nein, nein, ich komme nicht immer zuvor!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

So, ich zieh' mich jetzt gleich um...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich ein süsses Schneckchen - Wobei ich zunächst daran lecken würde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lecken ist ja auch klasse


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bis denne




viel spaß


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

gleich oder auch noch ein wenig später gehts zu Hibike


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gleich oder auch noch ein wenig später gehts zu Hibike



cool dann bring mir doch bitte folgendes mit 

SKS Injex T-Zoom Alu-Minipumpe grau, 256mm, 166gr, max 10 Bar 
Art. Nr. 84140088

geld bringe ich dann am freitag mit


----------



## fUEL (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gleich oder auch noch ein wenig später gehts zu Hibike


 

Hi Uwe 





Frag doch bitte mal nach, ob die schon die 36 Tallas rc2 mit *1,5 er* Gabelschaft haben...........die fehlt mir noch für den Neuaufbau....

Danke Dir Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

Eben hat Basel abgesagt  ist auf MO Di nächste Woche verschoben 


@HKN bring ich mit wenns vorrätig ist. Für wieviel Zähne ist Dein Bashring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Uwe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach ich


----------



## fUEL (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Eben hat Basel abgesagt  ist auf MO Di nächste Woche verschoben
> 
> 
> Das hört sich so an als ob der Rahmen früher als Samstag gebraucht würde.
> ...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Eben hat Basel abgesagt  ist auf MO Di nächste Woche verschoben
> 
> 
> @HKN bring ich mit wenns vorrätig ist. Für wieviel Zähne ist Dein Bashring



34


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Lucafabian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eben hat Basel abgesagt  ist auf MO Di nächste Woche verschoben
> ...


----------



## fUEL (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> fUEL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *YeaH*
> ...


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich ein süsses Schneckchen - Wobei ich zunächst daran lecken würde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja, wo auch sonst


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nein, nein, nein, ich komme nicht immer zuvor!




Also - wer jetzt zuerst?


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

jetzt ist es 18:43, 

hoffentlich habt Ihr Schluckauf, weil ich an Euch denke, weil Ihr gerade losgefahren seid an der Gundel.   

Ich habe Steinpilze gefunden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Oktober 2007)

ei gude!

@hkn: KeFü is unten, Kette wird oben geleitet. Glaube nicht das die damit was zu tun haben könnte. Kann mich aber auch irren 

iggi und meinereiner fahren wohl morgen auch zu HiBike, ich brauch jetzt doch definitiv nen großen Rucksack und da wirds wohl der Transalpin25 werden. Iggi will Langfingerhandschuhe. Karte nehmen die ja oder? Sonst schau ich vorher nochmal beim Bankomat vorbei...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> @hkn: KeFü is unten, Kette wird oben geleitet. Glaube nicht das die damit was zu tun haben könnte. Kann mich aber auch irren
> 
> iggi und meinereiner fahren wohl morgen auch zu HiBike, ich brauch jetzt doch definitiv nen großen Rucksack und da wirds wohl der Transalpin25 werden. Iggi will Langfingerhandschuhe. Karte nehmen die ja oder? Sonst schau ich vorher nochmal beim Bankomat vorbei...



so wieder da...ging doch besser als ich gedacht habe  - ok waren ja auch nur 15 hm *süß* aber besser als nix. ich muss mich erstmal wieder ans dunkle gewöhnen.

@CR - klar nehmen die karte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> @hkn: KeFü is unten, Kette wird oben geleitet. Glaube nicht das die damit was zu tun haben könnte. Kann mich aber auch irren
> 
> iggi und meinereiner fahren wohl morgen auch zu HiBike, ich brauch jetzt doch definitiv nen großen Rucksack und da wirds wohl der Transalpin25 werden. Iggi will Langfingerhandschuhe. Karte nehmen die ja oder? Sonst schau ich vorher nochmal beim Bankomat vorbei...



Nimm den 30ziger hast du mehr von ...... und musst nicht so Quetschen 

Kaum ist man(n) mal 5 Stunden abwesend gibt es 7 Seiten nachzulesen  

Hat jemand das geklärt mit den Pedalen für Freitag für Caro, hab glaube ich  den Uebrblick verloren 

Ach es war gerad schon recht duster im Wald 

 aber dank meiner kleine Lupine konnte ich auch den wilden Tieren, Joggern und Stöckchenträgern ausweichen


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

@HKN: Die Pumpe hab ich.

Man kann man da viel Geld ausgeben...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach es war gerad schon recht duster im Wald
> 
> aber dank meiner kleine Lupine konnte ich auch den wilden Tieren, Joggern und Stöckchenträgern ausweichen



und ich musste wieder mal feststellen das die mirage im gelände nix taugt. ist schon ziemlich ne funzel. auf ner geraden WAB ok, aber schon bei schnellen kurven und nicht auf dem kopf ist blindflug angesagt. 

mal gucken wie das ist wenn ich mir eine auf den helm bastel


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: Die Pumpe hab ich.
> 
> Man kann man da viel Geld ausgeben...



si *zustimm* bei mir gabs ein paar neue griffe und ein bashguard fürs männermoppet.


----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und ich musste wieder mal feststellen das die mirage im gelände nix taugt. ist schon ziemlich ne funzel. auf ner geraden WAB ok, aber schon bei schnellen kurven und nicht auf dem kopf ist blindflug angesagt.
> 
> mal gucken wie das ist wenn ich mir eine auf den helm bastel



Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Busch-Müller-Lampe?????
Hab ich schon mal gefragt


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Busch-Müller-Lampe?????
> Hab ich schon mal gefragt



ich nicht. welche meinst du genau, die haben ja auch das ein oder andere model?


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @HKN: Die Pumpe hab ich.
> 
> Man kann man da viel Geld ausgeben...



danke dir, bringe das geld freitag mit.

ja erschreckt mich bei hibike auch immer wieder, wie toll man da seine kröten loseisen kann.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> si *zustimm* bei mir gabs ein paar neue griffe und ein bashguard fürs männermoppet.



ach kein drittes kettenblatt mehr?


----------



## Tonino (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und ich musste wieder mal feststellen das die mirage im gelände nix taugt. ist schon ziemlich ne funzel. auf ner geraden WAB ok, aber schon bei schnellen kurven und nicht auf dem kopf ist blindflug angesagt.
> 
> mal gucken wie das ist wenn ich mir eine auf den helm bastel



Ich habe mich jetzt für die PowerLed Black von Sigma entschieden in Verbindung mit der EVO X am Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich nicht. welche meinst du genau, die haben ja auch das ein oder andere model?




das was so preislich mit der neuer Mirage gleich kommt


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer Busch-Müller-Lampe?????
> Hab ich schon mal gefragt



naja, hatten wir ja schon. denke unter 200 euro wirste nix ordentliches kriegen. vielleicht baut dir ja jemand ne lampe. hier sind ja leute die sowas können


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ......
> Hat jemand das geklärt mit den Pedalen für Freitag für Caro, hab glaube ich  den Uebrblick verloren
> .........



Den kann man hier auch verlieren. Ich hab welche von Ratte.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt für die PowerLed Black von Sigma entschieden in Verbindung mit der EVO X am Helm.



mit der black version (90 lumen oder so) hatte ich auch in betracht gezogen, da passen auch meine 2 akkus dran...aber ob das dann wirklich reicht...weiß ja nicht...hat schon seinenn grund warum lupine 8 leds verbastelt


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach kein drittes kettenblatt mehr?



beim abschrauben hab ich gemerkt, dass ich vielleicht maximal dreimal draufgeschaltet habe. irgendwie komm ich mit der kiste nicht gut genung in gang für hartgas geradeaus.


----------



## Tonino (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mit der black version (90 lumen oder so) hatte ich auch in betracht gezogen, da passen auch meine 2 akkus dran...aber ob das dann wirklich reicht...weiß ja nicht...hat schon seinenn grund warum lupine 8 leds verbastelt



Natürlich hätte ich lieber eine Wilma 8 aber in meinem ersten Bikewinter bin ich nicht bereit 640  auszugeben. Ich versuche es erst einmal mit der PowerLed und passe meine Strecken und Geschwindigkeit dementsprechend an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja, hatten wir ja schon. denke unter 200 euro wirste nix ordentliches kriegen. vielleicht baut dir ja jemand ne lampe. hier sind ja leute die sowas können



Das könnte ich doch niemandem zumuten.
Wer kann denn so was?


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

och, da gibts einige die da ganz gute ideen haben.....selbstbau geht gut, iss dann auch gut hell aber der akku entweder suuuuperteuer oder saugroß und sackschwer (2,5kg)


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Oktober 2007)

@luca und maggo: habe heute das material vom meer gesichtet. hmm, nicht schlecht. vor allem die sturzsequenzen... naja, halb so wild. es ist nicht viel, daher nehme ich die cam am fr wieder mit und wir filmen noch ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @luca und maggo: habe heute das material vom meer gesichtet. hmm, nicht schlecht. vor allem die sturzsequenzen... naja, halb so wild. es ist nicht viel, daher nehme ich die cam am fr wieder mit und wir filmen noch ein bisschen mehr.



ich hab dir heut auch den anderen krempel hochgeladen. (lassen, ich bin echt unfähig) und die helmcam versuch ich diesmal nochmal mitzunehmen.....


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Oktober 2007)

ui, was issn asf fürn format? na mal sehen, ob das qt kompatibel ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> si *zustimm* bei mir gabs ein paar neue griffe und ein bashguard fürs männermoppet.



Der Race Face Bashguard bestand ist heute von 4 auf zwei geschrumpft  
Lt. Frank haben wir die gleichen.


Hab mir zudem noch
Hope Schnellspanner für Sattel und Felge
NC17 Magnesium PLattformpedale und ne EmpireII Sattelstütze
Race Face DH Lenker (der billigste, ich wollt den Syntace Vector)
und null acht fufzehn Sram Trigger inkl Schaltwerk 
geleistet

dann noch ein bißchen hier und da und schwupp hat HiBike sich über nen guten Kunden gefreut


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Oktober 2007)

ihhh, race face dh? das ist doch nix. ganz und gar nix ist das. syntace ruled!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab dir heut auch den anderen krempel hochgeladen. (lassen, ich bin echt unfähig) und die helmcam versuch ich diesmal nochmal mitzunehmen.....



und bitte das bisherige Material als CD gebrannt mitbringen...


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ui, was issn asf fürn format? na mal sehen, ob das qt kompatibel ist.



joa, k.a. was das ist. ich habs mit mehreren playern aufbekommen.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ihhh, race face dh? das ist doch nix. ganz und gar nix ist das. syntace ruled!



sicher aber den Vector hatten sie nicht da, da hab ich den billigen Race face genommen und irgendwann wird gewechselt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab mir zudem noch
> Hope Schnellspanner für Sattel und Felge



kannst du damit die felgen schnell von den speichen lösen?? 

im ernst, ich freu mich wahnsinnig für dich. nächst woch gehts dann mal richtig kranchen lassen?


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Oktober 2007)

aha, na gut... das ist ein grund. syntace ist fein! man muss ja was zum basteln haben.


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und bitte das bisherige Material als CD gebrannt mitbringen...



i`ll do my very best.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kannst du damit die felgen schnell von den speichen lösen??
> 
> im ernst, ich freu mich wahnsinnig für dich. nächst woch gehts dann mal richtig kranchen lassen?



FR´s und meine erste gemeinsame Tour soll am Freitag sein


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> man muss ja was zum basteln haben.



das iss das motto. ich hab mal hkns syntace in der hand gehabt und fand die kröpfung zumindest gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> FR´s und meine erste gemeinsame Tour soll am Freitag sein



jetzt den frei-tag?? hoffentlich, den nächsten krieg ich bestimmt nicht mehr frei..


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

*Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!*


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Oktober 2007)

mein syntace ist ein flatbar lenker....


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

achso: schottensattel ja oder nein???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)




----------



## oldrizzo (16. Oktober 2007)

schottensattel?


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> mein syntace ist ein flatbar lenker....



rispäkt. ich komm mit gekröpften modellen besser zurecht. ich meinte aber nicht die kröpfung nach oben sondern zum fahrer gerichtet .


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso: schottensattel ja oder nein???



kein Schotte, aber doch ein Gobi den hatt ich noch


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Oktober 2007)

aufklärung bitte...


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> schottensattel?



wir haben zur zeit probleme mit der dosierung seiner medikamente. lugga macht sich nen fizik gobi in kiltoptik da drauf. wenn ich der frank wär würd ichs dann doch behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kein Schotte, aber doch ein Gobi den hatt ich noch



und was ist dann das??


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> aufklärung bitte...



Ich schau mal ob ich ein Bild finde


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und was ist dann das??



deine Frage kam zur gleichen Zeit wie mein Freudenpost!


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

ok!


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

Voila der Schottensattel:

http://cgi.ebay.de/333-Fizik-Gobi-S...ryZ81677QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem




ist er nicht unglaublich schick?


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

isser wenischstens bekwem??


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Oktober 2007)

@ lugga: sehr hübsch!
@ maggo: hmmm asf mag quick time nicht.... ich muss mal schauen, wie ich das konvertiert bekomme.


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

im übrigen läuft im siebten gerade werner volles roääääääääääär. für fans absolut goil.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> isser wenischstens bekwem??



bin mit dem Gobi gut zurechtgekommen, 

eins haben bisher aber alle Sättel gemacht,
sie schneiden haben mich in den Oberschenkel geschnitten


----------



## Maggo (16. Oktober 2007)

ok, kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok, kurbel?



hab noch ne angeschlagene XT hier rumfliegen gehabt
inkl neuer Lager


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Oktober 2007)

@ maggo: also es klappt. anschauen und exportieren geht mit vlc, aber nicht verlustfrei. das ist wieder so ein billiger shice codec wie bei der samsung.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ maggo: also es klappt. anschauen und exportieren geht mit vlc, aber nicht verlustfrei. das ist wieder so ein billiger shice codec wie bei der samsung.



ja und, was vernüftiges dabei?


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Oktober 2007)

ich konvertiere erstmal, dann schaue ich mir das an.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mit der black version (90 lumen oder so) hatte ich auch in betracht gezogen, da passen auch meine 2 akkus dran...aber ob das dann wirklich reicht...weiß ja nicht...hat schon seinenn grund warum lupine 8 leds verbastelt


Obacht! An die Black-Version geht nur der neue IION-Akku. Der Ni-Pack geht nur für die normale, silberne Version der Power-Led.


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Oktober 2007)

so vids sind konvertiert. das material ist ok, hat aber durch das konvertieren etwas an quali verloren. die beiden langen einstellungen kann man verwenden....


----------



## Tonino (16. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Obacht! An die Black-Version geht nur der neue IION-Akku. Der Ni-Pack geht nur für die normale, silberne Version der Power-Led.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Der Stecker passt nicht aber funktionieren würde es trotzdem. Man muss sich nur eine Kupplung bauen. 

Es gibt da auch einen Fred zu.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251092


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> so vids sind konvertiert. das material ist ok, hat aber durch das konvertieren etwas an quali verloren. die beiden langen einstellungen kann man verwenden....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Der Stecker passt nicht aber funktionieren würde es trotzdem. Man muss sich nur eine Kupplung bauen.
> 
> Es gibt da auch einen Fred zu.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251092


Ist zumindest die Aussage von Sigma: 





> Die leuchtstarke Lampe benötigt vier AA-Batterien. Oder den neuen Li-Ionen-Akku IION  der Mittelteil (Batteriefach) der Lampe kann dann abgeschraubt werden. (Aufgrund der neuen Li-Ionen-Technologie ist die POWERLED BLACK* nicht mit dem NIPACK kompatibel.)


Bauen kann man sich immer was, möchte ich aber nicht, da ich bei sowas zwei linke Hände habe und jede Verbindung immer eine Schwachstelle ist. 
Ich werde aber wohl auch auf die angesprochene Variante mit Black-Led auf dem Lenker und Mirage Evo-X auf dem Helm gehen. Hab mir vorgenommen diesen Winter öfter mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und zum Biketreff zu fahren und da ist es nun mal meist dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (16. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>


Da mit dem Schottensattel bitte nicht mehr schreiben, damit der Rahmen nicht beleidigt ist.  

Hoffenlich vertragen die sich.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @luca und maggo: habe heute das material vom meer gesichtet. hmm, nicht schlecht. vor allem die sturzsequenzen... naja, halb so wild. es ist nicht viel, daher nehme ich die cam am fr wieder mit und wir filmen noch ein bisschen mehr.



Bekomme ich dann auch Gage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

N'abend war noch 'nen netter Plauscher-Nightride rund um den Staufen mit anschliessendem lustigen Après-Biken im fbher-Basislager


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich sehe die K-Frage ist immer noch nicht gelöst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

... wie auch wenn Gerd und ich Biken sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

152


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

... aber morgen ist auch noch ein Tag zum Lösen der K-Frage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Oktober 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## ratte (16. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber morgen ist auch noch ein Tag zum Lösen der K-Frage


Jau, wenn ich wieder nur zuschauen kann.  
Aber die Schlagzahl von heute tagsüber konnte ja auch nicht dauerhaft beibehalten werden.

@waltho und wahltine 
Vielen Dank für das Nachtmahl. 

Gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaube ich packe schon mal den Pullover aus 

Genau noch einen goldenen Oktobertag hat die Schweiz gut. Dann stürzen die Temperaturen in winterliche Niederungen. Der goldene Herbst, der ein besserer Sommer war, ist damit wohl vorbei.

Das politische Klima in der Schweiz ist schon länger frostig. Nun schlägt sich das auch aufs Wetter aus. Denn ab Donnerstag melden sich die Vorboten des Winters unübersehbar. Laut Meteorologen sinkt das Thermometer am Donnerstag um bis zu zehn Grad. Höchstwert: Maximal zehn Grad. Bis zum Wochenenede sinken die Temperaturen noch einmal. Das frostige Klima erfasst somit - zumindest vorübergehend - die ganze Schweiz.

aus: www.20min.ch (kt. 16.10.07; 16:45 Pub. 16.10.07; 12:48 lue)


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2007)

Guten Nacht @ all 

gehe mal zu meinem Schönheitsschlaf ueber


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Was denn, kaum bin ich da, bin ich schon alleine?! 

Hier gings gerade um Lampen. Bin immer noch sehr mit meiner Edison zufrieden!  Habe allerdings schmerzhaft festgestellt, dass sie alleine dann doch nicht ausreicht: Wir sind im Dunklen den Mannsteintrail runter geprügelt und kurz vor dem letzten kleinen Sprung-Absatz vor der WAB ging meine Lampe aus und meine Welt wurde schwarz!  Mit dem Wissen um den Absatz bin ich voll in die Eisen und habe mich halbwegs sanft abgelegt. 

Träume nun von Betty auf dem Helm...


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> @waltho und wahltine
> Vielen Dank für das Nachtmahl.
> ...



Genau, auch von mir nochmal ein großes Dankeschön!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

@mzaskar: auch für hier wurde deutlich kühleres Wetter vorher gesagt. Würde mich nicht sonderlich stören, wenn es wenigstens trocken bleibt.


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Also kommt, ihr könnt mich doch jetzt nicht alleine 150 Beiträge schreiben lassen!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Wäre selbst für mich ein Rekord!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß genau, wenn ich die K-Frage nicht heute Nacht löse, tut ihr dies während ich zur A***** fahre!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Ok, ich gebe euch eine Minute (oder so) Bedenkzeit und lege mich so lange mal kurz um...


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

War übrigens wieder `ne nette Runde heute - äh, ne, gestern! Vom Rhein aus 100% Jungs (einer), ab Türmchen 100% Jungs (drei). Ab der Gundel waren es bei zwei Jungs beängstigende fünf Mädels!


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Oktober 2007)

GN8


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War übrigens wieder `ne nette Runde heute - äh, ne, gestern! Vom Rhein aus 100% Jungs (einer), ab Türmchen 100% Jungs (drei). Ab der Gundel waren es bei zwei Jungs beängstigende fünf Mädels!



Du Glücklicher 

Guten Morgen an die Paluscher 






Erster


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,

Zweite!


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Werde heute mal die Bärentatzen montieren und mal antesten wie sich das so fährt.


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Und die k-Frage wird heute ohne mich geklärt.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

139. hoffentlich verzähl ich mich heut nicht. 

guten morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (17. Oktober 2007)

Guten morgen,

Ich hätte hier schonmal ein "Herzlichen Glückwunsch", dass irgendjemand für mich später an geeigneter Stelle einfügen kann. Bis ich wieder online bin, ist's dafür dann schon viel zu spät. 

Mittel? Lang? Zwei oder drei Lagen?
Ich sollte wieder Auto fahren, da hab ich nicht so Probleme mit der Klamottenwahl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

136


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar: auch für hier wurde deutlich kühleres Wetter vorher gesagt. Würde mich nicht sonderlich stören, wenn es wenigstens trocken bleibt.



 Die richtige Kleidung würde es richten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Mittel? Lang? Zwei oder drei Lagen?
> Ich sollte wieder Auto fahren, da hab ich nicht so Probleme mit der Klamottenwahl.



Mittel, zwei Lagen würde ich heute wählen...

... bei mir ist aber heute Auto angesagt...

... und die Standheizung läuft schon


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen allerseits.

Luca und Maggo : ihr habt zwar beide die RF Bashguards aber unterschiedliche Durchmesser wenn ich mich richtig erinner.

@Luca : wenn ich mal rausfinden soll, welche Dämpferbuchsen du fürs Kalle brauchst, dann geb mir doch mal eine Ansage per PN oder so.

Und : Luca hält derzeit den Plauscher-Tages-Umsatz-Rekord


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Und : Luca hält derzeit den Plauscher-Tages-Umsatz-Rekord



Moin,

Hmm, ich glaube da sollten wir mal über den Betrachtungszeitraum reden, da war ich in den letzten 11 oder 12 Jahren sicher schon öfter weit höher


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2007)

@Wahltho: Kannst Du mit sagen welche Dämpferbuchsen und welche Schrauben fürn Dämpfer im FR verbaut sind? Hättest Du für den schlimmsten aller Fälle vielleicht noch einen Satz in Deinen heiligen Lagerstätten?

@Frank: Ich werd heut mal bei Nicolai anrufen und schauen was die sagen


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

morgen!!
weiß schin einer was am Wochememde läuft??
hätte mal wieder tierisch Lust mitzufahren 

@Gerd wenn du un ich glück haben bekomm ich mein laufrad noch diese Woche un du deins wahrscheinlich dann dieses WOcheneende 

P.S. bekommen jetzt eine komplett neue nabe


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen,

mittel und zwei Lagen? Das letzte Mal dieses Jahr? 

Uuuuuaaaah, meine Augen sind noch nicht so weit offen...


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

qlugga: was hastn fürn durchmesser genommen?  ich hab das für 34 zähne gepickt, ich will mir die option auf ein größeres kb offenhalten.


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Hmm, ich glaube da sollten wir mal über den Betrachtungszeitraum reden, da war ich in den letzten 11 oder 12 Jahren sicher schon öfter weit höher


 
Das mag sein, ich bin aber erst seit Juli dort - insofern beginnt meine Zeitrechnung erst vor 3,5 Monaten  

Wenn einer von euch die Maße hat für die Buchsen, kann ich morgen mal schauen ob die noch vorrätig sind.


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen!!
> weiß schin einer was am Wochememde läuft??
> hätte mal wieder tierisch Lust mitzufahren
> 
> ...



Freitag geht`s mit Lugga ans Meer und Sonntag ab fbh zum Alden!

Wegen des LRs bin ich ganz locker. Freue mich aber, dass Du `ne ganz neue Nabe bekommst!


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Freitag geht`s mit Lugga ans Meer und Sonntag ab fbh zum Alden!
> 
> Wegen des LRs bin ich ganz locker. Freue mich aber, dass Du `ne ganz neue Nabe bekommst!



Sonntag hört sich gut an!!   
habt ihr schion uhrzeit ?? oder wieder wie gewohnt 13:00/13:30 ,,Araltankstell,, ?


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Sonntag hört sich gut an!!
> habt ihr schion uhrzeit ?? oder wieder wie gewohnt 13:00/13:30 ,,Araltankstell,, ?



genau, wie immer.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> genau, wie immer.



      bin dabei !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin dabei !!



Supi!!


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> .........und Sonntag ab fbh zum Alden!



das`s ja schick. ich fahr mal mit, wann gehts los?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> 
> Ich hätte hier schonmal ein "Herzlichen Glückwunsch", dass irgendjemand für mich später an geeigneter Stelle einfügen kann. Bis ich wieder online bin, ist's dafür dann schon viel zu spät.
> 
> ...


 
mittel, 2 Lagen 

Und haben Frauen nicht immer Probleme mit der Klamottenwahl  


manche Männer uebrigens auch


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das`s ja schick. ich fahr mal mit, wann gehts los?



12/12:15 Uhr in Hofheim. Fein!


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

heut gehts erst mal zu hibike!


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

ja, supifeini.......


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

so, meter machen. 116


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> heut gehts erst mal zu hibike!



Bevor ich nochmal in den Hochtaunus fahre, brauche ich zwingend `nen neuen Antrieb...


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

@mzaskar
du bist doch jetzt  dieses wochenende hier bei uns oder?? fährst du da mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, supifeini.......



bist Du heut schon wach...


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bevor ich nochmal in den Hochtaunus fahre, brauche ich zwingend `nen neuen Antrieb...



kommst mit?


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @mzaskar
> du bist doch jetzt  dieses wochenende hier bei uns oder?? fährst du da mit?



ja


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kommst mit?



müßte mal mit meinem Arbeitgeber Schulferien aushandeln!


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Was ist denn "fbh" ? AralTanke? 

Was habt ihr denn für Sonntag geplant bzgl. Strecke und Dauer und so? Weiß noch nicht, ob ich überhaupt Zeit habe ... aber man kann ja mal drüber nachdenken. Müßte aber erst meine neue HR Nabe einspeichen lassen und bin immer noch am Rätseln ob meine Speichen kompatibel sind ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> müßte mal mit meinem Arbeitgeber Schulferien aushandeln!



dann geb dir  mal mühe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja


 
Danke 

Ich habe die Adresse von Wahltho....wann muss ich denn da bei ihm sein, um in der Zeit zu sein?

äh guate


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Was ist denn "fbh" ? AralTanke?
> 
> Was habt ihr denn für Sonntag geplant bzgl. Strecke und Dauer und so? Weiß noch nicht, ob ich überhaupt Zeit habe ... aber man kann ja mal drüber nachdenken. Müßte aber erst meine neue HR Nabe einspeichen lassen und bin immer noch am Rätseln ob meine Speichen kompatibel sind ...



spokes calculator auf dt swiss.com gibt da gerne auskunft drüber. angeblich soll man allerdings an einem neuen lr auch neue speichen und nippel verwenden, obs wirklich notwendig ist


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich habe die Adresse von Wahltho....wann muss ich denn da bei ihm sein, um in der Zeit zu sein?
> 
> äh guate



vom waHltHo zur aral sinds ungefähr genau zwei minuten....zu fuß.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bevor ich nochmal in den Hochtaunus fahre, brauche ich zwingend `nen neuen Antrieb...



..........bremsscheiben...........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das`s ja schick. ich fahr mal mit, wann gehts los?



wie immer...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich habe die Adresse von Wahltho....wann muss ich denn da bei ihm sein, um in der Zeit zu sein?
> 
> äh guate



12:45 Uhr bei mir, damit wir um 13:00 Uhr Abfahrtbereit sind.

Abfahrt ist quasi bei mir


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> spokes calculator auf dt swiss.com gibt da gerne auskunft drüber. angeblich soll man allerdings an einem neuen lr auch neue speichen und nippel verwenden, obs wirklich notwendig ist


 
Der DTSwiss ist definitiv der beste Rechner aber der "kennt" meine alte Nabe nicht.

Will eine olle XT M756 einbauen und die zerfleischte Deore M525 raus - in Sun Singletrack, am besten 3fach gekreuzt.

Wer eine Idee?

Was ist mit Details zu Sonntag?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vom waHltHo zur aral sinds ungefähr genau zwei minuten....zu fuß.



Verwirr' unseren Schweizer nicht


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Noch mal ne Frage zu Sonntag ..... wielange gehen eure Touren den so i.d.R.?? Benötige ich ne Lampe?

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

so ich geh dann mal ar***** 
un heut mittag so gegen 14:00 gehts denek zu hibike...
euch noch nen schönen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

> Was ist mit Details zu Sonntag?


was willstn wissen?? generell gehts so schnell hoch wie der langsamste schnell ist und die "runterfahrer" warten unten auf die "lycra fraktion"  gefahren wird meißtens irgendwas um 30-40km und ca.800hm. schnitt in der regel so 12km/h. alles so trailig wie möglich, so wab`ig wie nötig.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Noch mal ne Frage zu Sonntag ..... wielange gehen eure Touren den so i.d.R.?? Benötige ich ne Lampe?
> 
> Gruss
> Stefan



NEIN    ich denke mal nicht... zumindest hoffe ichs nicht


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Noch mal ne Frage zu Sonntag ..... wielange gehen eure Touren den so i.d.R.?? Benötige ich ne Lampe?
> 
> Gruss
> Stefan



nö.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Verwirr' unseren Schweizer nicht



wieso, was habn ich gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Noch mal ne Frage zu Sonntag ..... wielange gehen eure Touren den so i.d.R.?? Benötige ich ne Lampe?
> 
> Gruss
> Stefan



Du brauchst keine Lampe, wir werden vor Anbruch der Dunkelheit von der Tour zurück sein. Inkl. Après-Biken kannst Du aber mit ca. 20:00 Uhr rechnen.


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

40 km 800 Hm? Urgh ... na mal sehen. Wo in Hofheim? 12er Schnitt hört sich gut an, ich denke ich komm auf nen 10er


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wieso, was habn ich gemacht?



Na mit der Tanke. Er kommt zu mir und es geht ja quasi auch bei mir los  - Er dachte jetzt schon, dass er von mir erst noch wo anders hin müsste


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na mit der Tanke. Er kommt zu mir und es geht ja quasi auch bei mir los  - Er dachte jetzt schon, dass er von mir erst noch wo anders hin müsste



musser ja auch. meer - frei-tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> musser ja auch. meer - frei-tag



Aber nicht Sonntag und auch nicht von fbh aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> 40 km 800 Hm? Urgh ... na mal sehen. Wo in Hofheim? 12er Schnitt hört sich gut an, ich denke ich komm auf nen 10er



türmchen am marktplatz. tu sais? du kannst im übrigen ja auch abkürzen indem du zb. "nur" mit auf den alten fährst.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> musser ja auch. meer - frei-tag


 
so schnell lassen sich die Schweizer nicht aus der Ruhe bringen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so schnell lassen sich die Schweizer nicht aus der Ruhe bringen



Aus der Ruhe nicht, aber verwirren


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Mit auf den "Alten" ? Auf den Altkönig? Von Hofheim aus? Brrrr das geht ja nur bergauf hihi ... 

Türmchen? Sicher, da hab ich bisher immer meine Schnitzel vertilgt, hab da aber nun eine bessere Location die auch noch 50 m näher zur Haustür ist 

Na mal sehen. Kommt drauf an ob ich Sonntag hier im Laboratorium verbringen darf oder lieber mit einem Leidensgenossen ausm Laden radeln gehe ...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aus der Ruhe nicht, aber verwirren


 
Bis ich die Verwirrung mitbekommen habe, ist diese auch schon wieder behoben 


@ Frank, 

werde auch nicht der schnellste sein


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Mit auf den "Alten" ? Auf den Altkönig? Von Hofheim aus? Brrrr das geht ja nur bergauf hihi ...
> 
> Türmchen? Sicher, da hab ich bisher immer meine Schnitzel vertilgt, hab da aber nun eine bessere Location die auch noch 50 m näher zur Haustür ist
> 
> Na mal sehen. Kommt drauf an ob ich Sonntag hier im Laboratorium verbringen darf oder lieber mit einem Leidensgenossen ausm Laden radeln gehe ...



bring den mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

82.


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bring den mit.


 
Um Gottes willen  

Wie gesagt, mal sehen wozu ich zeit-,moral- und konditionstechnisch am So. in der Lage bin. 

Wollte eigentlich erst wieder sowas fahren wenn meine neue Nabe eingebaut ist. Nur die Werkstatt ist unterbesetzt und ich brauch das Rad halt jeden Tag


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Um Gottes willen



was soll das heißen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

79


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

78. ich battle dich!


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

@waHltHo: der neue eta knopf geht wesentlich leichter zu drehen. iss ein komplett neues drehgefühl. wenn de magst darfste am sonntag sofern ich den eisenhaufen dabeihabe mal dran probedrehen.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

76. ich dachte wir machen das zusammen.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

wenn du keine lust hast sag einfach bescheid.........aber meld dich auf alle fälle ab verdammt nochmal.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

wer kommtn am sundaach noch so mit? was issn ausser dem alten noch geplant??


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

73. kann sich nur noch um stunden handeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Das "Um Gottes willen" bezog sich darauf, das ich zwar schon desöfteren mit ihm Saufen war, aber noch nicht biken ... muss doch erstmal sehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @waHltHo: der neue eta knopf geht wesentlich leichter zu drehen. iss ein komplett neues drehgefühl. wenn de magst darfste am sonntag sofern ich den eisenhaufen dabeihabe mal dran probedrehen.



Ich hab' letzten Sonntag die ETA-Knöpfe an meinen beiden All Mountain 2 durchbohrt und mit kleinen Inbusschrauben befestigt. Sie liessen sich danach zunächst etwas schwerer drehen. Ich habe dann etwas Brunox unter die Knöpfe gegeben und jetzt fluppt es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

70


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

iss schon ein wundermittel dieses botox.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

68. wetten danach ss erstmal komplett ruhig? ich hab eben schon ein meeting abgesagt wegen der situation gerade hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 68. wetten danach ss erstmal komplett ruhig? ich hab eben schon ein meeting abgesagt wegen der situation gerade hier.



Nee oder ...


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nee oder ...



ich will mir das nicht nehmen lassen, iss doch verständlich oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich will mir das nicht nehmen lassen, iss doch verständlich oder?


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

da lacht er nur.....tsetsetse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Achso ... bei 50.000 mach ich hier dicht für ein paar Stunden und lösch alles was Spam ist, raus.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Achso ... bei 50.000 mach ich hier dicht für ein paar Stunden und lösch alles was Spam ist, raus.



shice, das iss übermorgen. mal schaun wie ich das überbrücken kann.........achja, biken gehn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Achso ... bei 50.000 mach ich hier dicht für ein paar Stunden *und lösch alles was Spam ist, raus*.



Das ist ja 'ne Lebensaufgabe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> shice, das iss übermorgen. mal schaun wie ich das überbrücken kann.........achja, biken gehn.



Genau endlich wieder nur biken...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 73. kann sich nur noch um stunden handeln!


 
Ich liege auf der Lauer


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich liege auf der Lauer



doch nicht jetzt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist ja 'ne Lebensaufgabe


 
Tja was tut man nicht alles  

Mann bin ich müde ...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> doch nicht jetzt schon.


 
ist gerade so bequem mit dem Kopf auf den Tasten 

Nur das Muster auf der Backe stört


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

55


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Achso ... bei 50.000 mach ich hier dicht für ein paar Stunden und lösch alles was Spam ist, raus.


 
Dann sind wir ja wieder bei 157 

Vielleicht solltest du den "nicht" Spam löschen ist weniger


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

54


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja wieder bei 157
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du den "nicht" Spam löschen ist weniger



gehts noch??? das hier ist alles intellektuell ausserordentlich wertvoll.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja wieder bei 157



Ich glaube nicht, dass so viel Post übrig bleiben würden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gehts noch??? das hier ist alles intellektuell ausserordentlich wertvoll.



Aber 100-Pro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

49


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Leut' was geht? - Macht mal hinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

47.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Faules Volk


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Bei 45998 werd ich den Fred sperren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

45


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Bei 45998 werd ich den Fred sperren



du weißt schon was das bedeudet??


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Bei 45998 werd ich den Fred sperren


 
so schnell kannst du gar nicht sperren


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

................stichwort amtsanmaßung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Bei 45998 werd ich den Fred sperren



 Dann boykottieren die Plauscher & Spalter auf Lebenszeit Hibike, machen ein gemeinsames Sauerkraut, Haxen und Kartoffelpü Essen und setzen anschliessend allesamt 'nen fetten Haufen in die Westerbachstrasse


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

es sind schon wesentlich mehr leute für wesentlich weniger in ihrem eigenen blut nach hause geschwommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

39


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann boykottieren die Plauscher & Spalter auf Lebenszeit Hibike, machen ein gemeinsames Sauerkraut, Haxen und Kartoffelpü Essen und setzen anschliessend allesamt 'nen fetten Haufen in die Westerbachstrasse



das iss mir nicht subtil genug, sogern ich auch sauerkraut esse aber in die westerbachstraße kommt dessen abfallprodukt sicherlich nicht. ich hab da schon ne idee!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

37


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

37. stimmt nicht mehr, es sind 36.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Wahltho: Kannst Du mit sagen welche Dämpferbuchsen und welche Schrauben fürn Dämpfer im FR verbaut sind? Hättest Du für den schlimmsten aller Fälle vielleicht noch einen Satz in Deinen heiligen Lagerstätten?



.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das iss mir nicht subtil genug,...




Subtil, seit wann sind Plauscher & Spalter subtil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

ach guude lugga. komm mach mit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .



Upps sorry überlesen. - Mea maxima culpa

Aus dem Kopf weiss ich das nicht 

Ich meine die Einbaumasse für die Dämpfer wären auf der Nicolai-Webpage beschrieben.

Ansonsten ein kurzes Telefonat mit Vincent und ein Einbauset geht zum Preis von ca 20 Euro vielleicht heute noch per UPS-Nachnahme an Dich raus 

Aber die allgemeine Telefonnummer verwenden! Die Durchwahl von Vincent funzt zur Zeit nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

30


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ach guude lugga. komm mach mit!



Lugga ist diesmal entschuldigt


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

trotzdem isses irgendwie grad ziemlich langatmig. ich war irgendwie sauer auf mich heut nicht mit dem rad zur a**** gefahren zu sein. so ein geiles wetter.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lugga ist diesmal entschuldigt


 
Er wird gerade Vater


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> trotzdem isses irgendwie grad ziemlich langatmig. ich war irgendwie sauer auf mich heut nicht mit dem rad zur a**** gefahren zu sein. so ein geiles wetter.


 
Selbst schuld .... *FingerindieWundebohr) 

Ab Morgen wird es erstmal kalt und auch ein wenig Nass (zumindest in der Schweiz)   

Aber fürs WE in FRA sieht es prima aus


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> trotzdem isses irgendwie grad ziemlich langatmig. ich war irgendwie sauer auf mich heut nicht mit dem rad zur a**** gefahren zu sein. so ein geiles wetter.



ich zitier mich mal selbst. iss ja angeblich fett.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Selbst schuld .... *FingerindieWundebohr)
> 
> Ab Morgen wird es erstmal kalt und auch ein wenig Nass (zumindest in der Schweiz)
> 
> Aber fürs WE in FRA sieht es prima aus



was heißt prima? was iss mit freitag wetter am meer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was heißt prima? was iss mit freitag wetter am meer?



Ich schau' mal nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was heißt prima? was iss mit freitag wetter am meer?


 
Freitag ist schon WE  und das Wetter sah freundlich, aber frisch 11°C (max) aus 

Quelle war Wetter.com oder de ... weiss nicht mehr so genau


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich leg mich auch mal auf die Lauer damit ich die ***98 nicht verpasse.

Und : das bisserl was ihr an Umsatz bringt, kann der Laden verschmerzen und MIR ist das eh wurst ! HaRRRR

Haufen setzen könnt ihr auch, wir ziehen eh bald um. LOL


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

22


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

@frank: wann issn umzug?


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Okay, hab mich mal eingeloggt. So ohne eigene Beteiligung ist das ja kein Kitzel.


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Oktober 2007)

grad noch so geschafft  guten morgen


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Shit der Rechner ist bhier total lahm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Okay, hab mich mal eingeloggt. So ohne eigene Beteiligung ist das ja kein Kitzel.



Na dann kitzel Dich mal selbst


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Okay, hab mich mal eingeloggt. So ohne eigene Beteiligung ist das ja kein Kitzel.



 hallo caro,

kommste morgen zum gimbiersatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Misst nichts mit den Euromillions *bad**bad*

Dann kann ich mir auch kein neues tolles plingpling Enduro leisten *heul*


Na dann beim nächsten mal, muss mein eZiege eben doch mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

mahlzeit hkn


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> grad noch so geschafft  guten morgen



Hastde en Wecker gestellt.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Okay, hab mich mal eingeloggt. So ohne eigene Beteiligung ist das ja kein Kitzel.


 
Komm gerne vorbei und Kitzel Dich


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hallo caro,
> 
> kommste morgen zum gimbiersatz?



 Klaro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

... nen echter Plauscher wird von selbst wach, wenn es um die K-Frage geht, egal ob im Bett oder im Bür*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

jetzt grad hab ich einen anrufer......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

selbst schuld


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Nicht so schnell....


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Noch 5 min dann muss ich ins BusinesskasperBingo ....
Also entweder ihr gebt Gas oder wir machen einen Waffenstillstand, bis ich zurück bin


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt grad hab ich einen anrufer......



.........der vervt.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt wird es eng ...... 3, 2, 1, Mainz oder Wiesbaden


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... nen echter Plauscher wird von selbst wach, wenn es um die K-Frage geht, egal ob im Bett oder im *Bür*[/*QUOTE]


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

SCHNELLER ALS DER MOD ERLAUBT..................


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Damn, zu spät


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab Buchsen 

Kann die alten haben die passen beim neuen Rahmen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Damn, zu spät



nem alten plauscher ne fu*t auf die backe malen und erzählen es wär ein anisbonbon....tsetse......


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab Buchsen
> 
> Kann die alten haben die passen beim neuen Rahmen nicht



große ereignisse werfen ihre schatten voraus. wär auch richtig kacke gewesen wenns an sowas gehangen hätte.


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich hab Buchsen
> 
> Kann die alten haben die passen beim neuen Rahmen nicht


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nem alten plauscher ne fu*t auf die backe malen und erzählen es wär ein anisbonbon....tsetse......


 
Wenn du wieder mal Di. oder Do. vorbei schaust, malen Sascha und ich dir was Anderes auf die Backe


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wenn du wieder mal Di. oder Do. vorbei schaust, malen Sascha und ich dir was Anderes auf die Backe



da bin ich ja mal gespannt.....solangs kein karbohnfahrrad ist.


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Nee aber vielleicht Tittahn!

Haben gestern über die Enthaarungswirkung unserer Etiketten diskutiert.

Letzte Woche war das Thema "Rückenmassage mit 46er Kettenblättern"


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal gespannt.....solangs kein karbohnfahrrad ist.


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

So ich nehm mal den Gummihammer und versuch mein VR wieder auszurichten ... bis später


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> große ereignisse werfen ihre schatten voraus. wär auch richtig kacke gewesen wenns an sowas gehangen hätte.



Daran hätt's nicht gehangen:

Hätt' er heute bei Nicolai angerufen, hätte er morgen das komplette Einbauset per UPS gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

geilund noch viel geiler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

K-Frage gelöst und schon ist hier Grabesstille


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geilund noch viel geiler



 Monstergeil


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geilund noch viel geiler



Die ist bekannt, machen scheinbar immer solche Fotos...:kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Die ist bekannt, machen scheinbar immer solche Fotos...:kotz:



Naja hängt ein bisschen, aber doch ansonsten ganz lustig


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja hängt ein bisschen, aber doch ansonsten ganz lustig



Kannst Dir ja mal anschauen was die bisher verkauft haben, das sollte es noch weitere Fotos geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geilund noch viel geiler



Brrrr.... einem so früh morgens schon den Appetit zu verderben! :kotz:

Komm caroka, erzähl nochmal was vom Kitz.... Dir ist schon klar, dass Du den groß geschrieben hast!?


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hallo caro,
> 
> kommste morgen zum gimbiersatz?



Und Du, hast Du noch `nen Platz? 

ach `ne, Du wirst ja sicherlich direkt fahren, oder?


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja hängt ein bisschen, aber doch ansonsten ganz lustig



aber nur ein ganz klein wenig


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geilund noch viel geiler


 
Der Knipser (wollte nicht Photograph nutzen, da sich der ganze Berufsstand angegriffen fühlen könnte) scheint auch nicht die ruhigste Hand gehabt zu haben, woran das wohl gelegen hat


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Knipser (wollte nicht Photograph nutzen, da sich der ganze Berufsstand angegriffen fühlen könnte) scheint auch nicht die ruhigste Hand gehabt zu haben, woran das wohl gelegen hat



sicherlich wollte er eigentlich weglaufen!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Ach ja, guten Morgen!

Die Fahrt war nett, ging sogar in kurzen Handschuhen!  

Ein kleiner Wermutstropfen ist derzeit vielleicht meine Ackerwegspassage. Durch den Tau werde ich selbst bei diesem trockenen Wetter von oben bis unten mit Acker beworfen...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Brrrr.... einem so früh morgens schon den Appetit zu verderben! :kotz:
> 
> Komm caroka, erzähl nochmal was vom Kitz.... Dir ist schon klar, dass Du den groß geschrieben hast!?


 

Wie früher Morgen ...... *confused* .... hab schon einmal die Kleider gewechselt und gehe schon bald zum Mittag  ... da sind die Schweizer schnell


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Kann mich bitte mal einer aufklären, was der Frank böses gemacht hatte? Während ihr hier spamt, war ich ja Biken!


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und Du, hast Du noch `nen Platz?
> 
> ach `ne, Du wirst ja sicherlich direkt fahren, oder?



mein plan bislang ist ab weilbach zu fahren. vorraussetzung dafür ist morgens mit dem rad zur a**** zu fahren. ich würde dir da morgen nochmal bescheid geben.
zurück geht auf alle fälle, ich bekomm dein beik auch sicher unter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann mich bitte mal einer aufklären, was der Frank böses gemacht hatte? Während ihr hier spamt, war ich ja Biken!



Der böse Frank hat den Fred temporär gesperrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie früher Morgen ...... *confused* .... hab schon einmal die Kleider gewechselt und gehe schon bald zum Mittag  ... da sind die Schweizer schnell



Klar früh morgens! Außer ein paar Löffeln Schoko-Nuß-Crème hab` ich noch nichts runter bekommen.  Was nicht heißt, dass ich mir gleich nichts kochen könnte! 

Pah, die Kleider hab ich auch schon einmal gewechselt: Schlafanzug gegen Radklamotten.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

In der Nacht auf Donnerstag zunehmend bewölkt und nass. Am Donnerstagvormittag bewölkt und teils nass, ab etwa Mittag Übergang zu einem Sonne-Wolken-Mix mit nur noch örtlichen Schauern. Schneefallgrenze auf rund 1000 Meter sinkend. Am Freitag und Samstag hochnebelartige Wolken und Sonne. Sehr kühl. 

  

*Donnerstag, 18.10.2007*

Morgens: 
4°C, SchneeschauerNachmittags: 
-1°C, SchneeschauerWind: 
12 km/h (E)Sonne: 
47 % 







*Freitag, 19.10.2007*

Morgens: 
-3°C, teilweise sonnigNachmittags: 
-2°C, teilweise sonnigWind: 
16 km/h (NE)Sonne: 
60 %
*fröstel*

muss mal in den Keller das Snowboard wachsen


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der böse Frank hat den Fred temporär gesperrt



@caroka: ich halte ihn fest, während Du ihm den Hintern versohlst!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Komm caroka, erzähl nochmal was vom Kitz.... Dir ist schon klar, dass Du den groß geschrieben hast!?



Süsses Schneckchen mit Zuckerguss - Lecker


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar früh morgens! Außer ein paar Löffeln Schoko-Nuß-Crème hab` ich noch nichts runter bekommen.  Was nicht heißt, dass ich mir gleich nichts kochen könnte!
> 
> Pah, die Kleider hab ich auch schon einmal gewechselt: Schlafanzug gegen Radklamotten.


 
ok dann 2 mal  und hat schon ein Bircher *lecker*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

967


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> In der Nacht auf Donnerstag zunehmend bewölkt und nass. Am Donnerstagvormittag bewölkt und teils nass, ab etwa Mittag Übergang zu einem Sonne-Wolken-Mix mit nur noch örtlichen Schauern. Schneefallgrenze auf rund 1000 Meter sinkend. Am Freitag und Samstag hochnebelartige Wolken und Sonne. Sehr kühl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brrrr, wo?


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Süsses Schneckchen mit Zuckerguss - Lecker



Darf ich auch mal lecken?


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ok dann 2 mal  und hat schon ein Bircher *lecker*



Bei einem mal hätte ich das Bircher mittlerweile schon ein zweites mal gehabt! (einmal rein und einmal raus...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Brrrr, wo?


 
Wetterbericht von hier

www.flumserberg.ch ca. 45min von mir aus mit dem Auto


Für die Planungen im nächsten Jahr http://www.bike-hotels.ch

....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Darf ich auch mal lecken?




Claro


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @caroka: ich halte ihn fest, während Du ihm den Hintern versohlst!



Das Thema kam also noch. Danach hat sich der Rechner wieder aufgehängt. Jetzt muss ich a*****.


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wetterbericht von hier
> 
> www.flumserberg.ch ca. 45min von mir aus mit dem Auto
> 
> ...



Wie, was, wo, hast Du keinen Platz in Deiner Bude???


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Thema kam also noch. Danach hat sich der Rechner wieder aufgehängt. Jetzt muss ich a*****.



Wie rücksichtslos!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Jetzt muss ich a*****.



Mein tiefempfundenes Mitgefühl ist Dir gewiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> zurück geht auf alle fälle, ich bekomm dein beik auch sicher unter.



solange es nicht regnet, wäre das `ne Option!  Müßte nur Klamotten zum Umziehen mitbringen. Hättest Du Dein Rad dann auch drin?


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

@gerd: nein, also entweder fahr ich mit dem rad zur a*****und zurück, wexle dann daheim gegen ein auto und fahre wieder hin oder ich bleibe morgen einfach länger hier und komme dann "rüber", habe dann kein rad dabei.


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: nein, also entweder fahr ich mit dem rad zur a*****und zurück, wexle dann daheim gegen ein auto und fahre wieder hin oder ich bleibe morgen einfach länger hier und komme dann "rüber", habe dann kein rad dabei.



alles klar, nur falls noch jemand aus unserer Gegend diesen Service gerne nutzen würde wollen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

So, hab` mich für den Gimbi-Ersatz angekündigt!


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Auch Mahlzeit ... hier ist Chaos ...


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Auch Mahlzeit ... hier ist Chaos ...



hier auch, aber das ist üblich.


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Wird gerade wieder dunkel; soll doch heute noch nicht regnen!?


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!



jo jo mein captain, mein captain


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, hab` mich für den Gimbi-Ersatz angekündigt!



was denn für nen ersatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> was denn für nen ersatz?



naja, das Brauhaus in Orschel beherbergt das morgige Treffen (siehe Mail vom Kater).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wird gerade wieder dunkel; soll doch heute noch nicht regnen!?



Doch, heute ist der Tag für den in Kelkheim etwas Regen angekündigt ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Auch Mahlzeit ... hier ist Chaos ...



Für Deine heutige völlig unbotmässige Sperrung dieses Threads just im Momente der Entscheidung der K-Frage verdienst Du das totale Chaos


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> jo jo mein captain, mein captain



He said captain I said wot he said captain I said wot...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

943


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Chaos beseitigt und erstmal ne Stunde geschlafen, so gefällt es mir.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Chaos beseitigt und erstmal ne Stunde geschlafen, so gefällt es mir.



Schade


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Chaos beseitigt und erstmal ne Stunde geschlafen, so gefällt es mir.


 
Da sollte man oder auch Frau mal für Abhilfe schaffen und das Chaos wieder zum Leben erwecken


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Neee laßt mal stecken. Naja noch knapp 3 Stunden hier die Eier schaukeln werd ich grad noch überleben. Würd lieber weiter knacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

guuuudee


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

wann machten hibike zu
??


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wann machten hibike zu
> ??



um achde

geh aber nicht zu spät; da sinn die immer e bissi hektisch...


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

also de seb bekommt sein auto so um 16:45... un ich denk dann werden wir auch hinfahrn... is ja eig nich nicht soo spät...


----------



## fUEL (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi Uwe  

Ab Jetzt 

































steht Dein Rahmen hier abholbereit.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... mit Steuersatz, Gabel, Umwerfer, Vorbau, Dämpferbuchsen  und den dazugehörigen Schrauben.

Mit upgedatetem Hinterbaulagern in 09/07 


Du kannst Dir jetzt die Abholzeit einteilen bis heut abend um 1845/ 1900 bin ich sicher im Geschäft.


Gruß Frank


Irgendwie brauchst Du ja nur noch Schaltung und Bremse anbauen, den LRS reinstecken, die Sattelstütze mit Sattel und ab geht die Post.........Wenn das nicht vor Freitag klappt versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr....... 

 meer mit Feer(FR) 

Ich werd mir solange ne Leih 36 im neuen Rahmen mit nem Reducersteuersatz geben denke am We hab ich den Bock dann auch fahrbereit at home.

Cu later ..........


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> um achde
> 
> geh aber nicht zu spät; da sinn die immer e bissi hektisch...


 
Heute sind mit Sicherheit Leute da, die nicht hektisch werden gegen Ende. Und jup, bis 20:00 geöffnet. 
Am besten aber vor 18:00 einlaufen, zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr ist meistens mehr los.

Morgen bin ich ja auch wieder oben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Heute sind mit Sicherheit Leute da, die nicht hektisch werden gegen Ende. Und jup, bis 20:00 geöffnet.
> Am besten aber vor 18:00 einlaufen, zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr ist meistens mehr los.
> 
> Morgen bin ich ja auch wieder oben ...



soll das heißen, Du wirst gegen Ende hektisch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

931


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> soll das heißen, Du wirst gegen Ende hektisch?


 
Hektisch eher nicht aber entnervt wenn um 19:58 Typen reinkommen, die sich sonstwas zeigen lassen, dann was anderes sehen wollen, dann mit nichts von alledem zufrieden sind, wir die Arbeit hatten es zu holen und die Arbeit haben es wieder weg zu bringen und nix in die Kasse kam.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hektisch eher nicht aber entnervt wenn um 19:58 Typen reinkommen, die sich sonstwas zeigen lassen, dann was anderes sehen wollen, dann mit nichts von alledem zufrieden sind, wir die Arbeit hatten es zu holen und die Arbeit haben es wieder weg zu bringen und nix in die Kasse kam.


 
soviel zum thema Chaos verbreiten 

nicht das das irgendetwas mit der Sperrung des Fred's zu tun hätte


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hektisch eher nicht aber entnervt wenn um 19:58 Typen reinkommen, die sich sonstwas zeigen lassen, dann was anderes sehen wollen, dann mit nichts von alledem zufrieden sind, wir die Arbeit hatten es zu holen und die Arbeit haben es wieder weg zu bringen und nix in die Kasse kam.



so probleme kenn ich   von meiner Ar****
zum  und :kotz:   und  und


----------



## Tonino (17. Oktober 2007)

Na, dann werd ich morgen mal gegen fünf vor acht dort aufschlagen und mir viele Lampen zeigen lassen...


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Na, dann werd ich morgen mal gegen fünf vor acht dort aufschlagen und mir viele Lampen zeigen lassen...


 
Dann werd ich direkt nach meinem Eintreffen dort nach geeigneten schlagkräftigen Argumenten suchen  

Nun weiß ich endlich wozu der 5 kg Hammer in der Werkstatt gut ist. Reflexzonentest !!!


----------



## Tonino (17. Oktober 2007)

Vor allem ist der Weg ins Lager so kurz....und hat so wenige Stufen!


----------



## Tonino (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich kenne aber das Problem. Ich arbeite diese Woche bis 22 Uhr und man kann davon ausgehen das kurz vor Feierabend irgend so ein Dödel mit einem Problem anruft und es wieder länger geht.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

es soll durchaus aber leute geben die bis 19:00 oder gar 20:00 wenn nicht sogar länger a**** müssen. ich jedenfalls bin froh einen supermarkt nutzen zu können der bis 22:00 uhr offen hat. auch einen bikeladen der leider (besonders im hinblick auf die gesalzenen preise) schon um 20:00 uhr auf hat nutze ich gerne auch um 19:45 noch. auch wenn das natürlich zu lasten der einzelnen mitarbeiter geht, ich bin mir da aber dann doch irgendwie der nächste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Na, dann werd ich morgen mal gegen fünf vor acht dort aufschlagen und mir viele Lampen zeigen lassen...



dann lass dir die mal für mich mit zeigen...dann ist es wenigstens dunkel. lauf dann mal mit der lampe hinten unter die bäume und teste mal wie die ist, ansonsten kannste mir auf deine rechnung ne betty mitbringen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ..., ansonsten kannste mir auf deine rechnung ne betty mitbringen



Selbige habe ich mir heute bestellt


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo, ich hab ja nix gegen Kunden die kurz vor Acht reinkommen und wissen, was sie wollen bzw. die entfernteste Idee davon haben. Es gibt halt so Spezialisten, die zugegebenermaßen nicht früher aufschlagen können, aber dann sollen sie uns auch ned für dumm verkaufen.

Die neuen SigmaSport PowerLEDs kommen hoffentlich nächste Woche rein. Ich hoffe es! 

Ansonsten derzeit gute Angebote für die Mirage Evo Packs und die "alten" PowerLEDs.

Und : gesalzene Preise? Da ist HiBike ja wohl noch relativ human oder?


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Betty sucks- geht nix über Minion / High Roller.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Betty sucks- geht nix über Minion / High Roller.



Lampe, nicht Reifen


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Selbige habe ich mir heute bestellt



AAAAAHHHHRRRRGGG! - Hoffentlich verlierst Du die nicht mal auf `nem Trail!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> es soll durchaus aber leute geben die bis 19:00 oder gar 20:00 wenn nicht sogar länger a**** müssen. ich jedenfalls bin froh einen supermarkt nutzen zu können der bis 22:00 uhr offen hat. auch einen bikeladen der leider (besonders im hinblick auf die gesalzenen preise) schon um 20:00 uhr auf hat nutze ich gerne auch um 19:45 noch. auch wenn das natürlich zu lasten der einzelnen mitarbeiter geht, ich bin mir da aber dann doch irgendwie der nächste.





Frank schrieb:


> Maggo, ich hab ja nix gegen Kunden die kurz vor Acht reinkommen und wissen, was sie wollen bzw. die entfernteste Idee davon haben. Es gibt halt so Spezialisten, die zugegebenermaßen nicht früher aufschlagen können, aber dann sollen sie uns auch ned für dumm verkaufen.
> 
> Die neuen SigmaSport PowerLEDs kommen hoffentlich nächste Woche rein. Ich hoffe es!
> 
> ...



Ja, ja und ja! Wenn es nicht anders einzurichten ist, nutze ich auch die Öffnungszeiten voll aus. I.d.R. weiß ich aber genau was ich will, habe eine Liste dabei.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Und : gesalzene Preise? Da ist HiBike ja wohl noch relativ human oder?


ich meine gesalzene preise in der bike branche allgemein.


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ja und ja! Wenn es nicht anders einzurichten ist, nutze ich auch die Öffnungszeiten voll aus. I.d.R. weiß ich aber genau was ich will, habe eine Liste dabei.



Und die ist drei Seiten lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (17. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann lass dir die mal für mich mit zeigen...dann ist es wenigstens dunkel. lauf dann mal mit der lampe hinten unter die bäume und teste mal wie die ist, ansonsten kannste mir auf deine rechnung ne betty mitbringen



Ich würde ja mit dem Bike im Hellen hinfahren und dann im dunkeln mit neuer Lampe zurückfahren. Doch nachdem ich gehört habe was die Mitarbeiter von hibike von Ghost Bikes halten traue ich mich da mit meinem Ghost nicht mehr hin.


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich 'ne alte Race Face XY Zero SST herbekommen kann?


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mit dem Bike im Hellen hinfahren und dann im dunkeln mit neuer Lampe zurückfahren. Doch nachdem ich gehört habe was die Mitarbeiter von hibike von Ghost Bikes halten traue ich mich da mit meinem Ghost nicht mehr hin.



Mein Cube hat auch einer versucht runterzumachen aber nicht mit mir.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ja und ja! Wenn es nicht anders einzurichten ist, nutze ich auch die Öffnungszeiten voll aus. I.d.R. weiß ich aber genau was ich will, habe eine Liste dabei.



liste dabeihaben ist ok. du/ich/wir einige haben genug technischen sachverstand um zu wissen was wir benötigen. nimm jetzt aber beispielsweise das thema autom. sattelstütze oder nen anderen exoten, das will ich mir gerne mal anschauen und evtl in der hand haben ohne es direkt zu kaufen.


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mit dem Bike im Hellen hinfahren und dann im dunkeln mit neuer Lampe zurückfahren. Doch nachdem ich gehört habe was die Mitarbeiter von hibike von Ghost Bikes halten traue ich mich da mit meinem Ghost nicht mehr hin.


 
Du, wenn ich sehe, mit welchen Schüsseln da teilweise die Leute auftauchen, ist ein Ghost noch harmlos.


----------



## Miss H (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und die Standheizung läuft schon





Weichei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mein Cube hat auch einer versucht runterzumachen aber nicht mit mir.


 
Cube ... Ghost ... Stevens ... eh alles die selbe Grütze


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ja und ja! Wenn es nicht anders einzurichten ist, nutze ich auch die Öffnungszeiten voll aus. I.d.R. weiß ich aber genau was ich will, habe eine Liste dabei.



gehst du heut auch zu hibike?


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Cube ... Ghost ... Stevens ... eh alles die selbe Grütze



*balldiefäuste*


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *balldiefäuste*


 
Ich hab das Gefühl, du hast mir gegenüber unterschwellige Agressionen?


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, du hast mir gegenüber unterschwellige Agressionen?



Nur *ganz* unterschwellig.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Cube ... Ghost ... Stevens ... eh alles die selbe Grütze



sagt jemand mit nem specialized..........massenware würd ich nieeeeemals fahren.


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Jeder wie er will. Ich bin mit dem Bike echt happy. In den nächsten Monaten noch ein paar kleine Änderungen und fertig


----------



## Tonino (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke man sollte von den Produkten überzeugt sein die man verkauft....aber das geht auch ohne andere Produkte schlecht zu machen.


----------



## Tonino (17. Oktober 2007)

aber lassen wir das........


----------



## Frank (17. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte von den Produkten überzeugt sein die man verkauft....aber das geht auch ohne andere Produkte schlecht zu machen.


 
Hätte auch kein Problem damit, Ghost, Cube, Stevens, Rotwild und Konsorten zu verkaufen. Schlecht sind die Bikes sicherlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

specialized iss aber da auch wirklich ne ausnahme. die bauen echt behämmerte räder.

ICH HAB JA SELBST SO NE KISTE!!!!UND DIE MAG ICH!!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Selbige habe ich mir heute bestellt



sehr geil  - mit großem oder kleinen akku?


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hätte auch kein Problem damit, Ghost, Cube, Stevens, Rotwild und Konsorten zu verkaufen. Schlecht sind die Bikes sicherlich nicht.



allerdings isses schon ein wenig unpassend die dietzenbacher in dieser gruppe hersteller zu nennen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Weichei



Willste' mal fühlen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> sehr geil  - mit großem oder kleinen akku?



Mit der fetten Flasche


----------



## Tonino (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hätte auch kein Problem damit, Ghost, Cube, Stevens, Rotwild und Konsorten zu verkaufen. Schlecht sind die Bikes sicherlich nicht.



Willst du damit sagen du würdest den Kunden alles andrehen???


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Und die ist drei Seiten lang.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



an der karbohnschleuder iss ja auch alle naas lang was defekt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Cube ... Ghost ... Stevens ... eh alles die selbe Grütze



... Drek, Specialized ,etc.  :kotz: 

Only Nicolai rulez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-LRS-XT-DISC-D...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting  das erscheint mir relativ günstig!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> liste dabeihaben ist ok. du/ich/wir einige haben genug technischen sachverstand um zu wissen was wir benötigen. nimm jetzt aber beispielsweise das thema autom. sattelstütze oder nen anderen exoten, das will ich mir gerne mal anschauen und evtl in der hand haben ohne es direkt zu kaufen.



bei mir dauert Klamotten anprobieren immer `ne ganze Weile... Und natürlich laß` ich mir da mehr kommen, als ich mitnehmen möchte. Das versuche ich dann aber doch spätestens um halb acht zu initiieren...


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte von den Produkten überzeugt sein die man verkauft....aber das geht auch ohne andere Produkte schlecht zu machen.



macht aber Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> allerdings isses schon ein wenig unpassend die dietzenbacher in dieser gruppe hersteller zu nennen.



meinst Du, die sind zickiger, halten nicht so lange wie die anderen?


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> an der karbohnschleuder iss ja auch alle naas lang was defekt.



Wer hat hier `nen Flicken-, Schlauch-, Schaltaugen- und Wippenachsenabonnement?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> an der *karbohnschleuder *iss ja auch alle naas lang was defekt.



Das heisst *T U P P E R W A R E*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer hat hier `nen Flicken-, Schlauch-, Schaltaugen- und Wippenachsenabonnement?!



schuld sind immer die anderen. in meinem fall schwalbe,sta**er,der schaa von persien und die micky mouse.


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schuld sind immer die anderen. in meinem fall schwalbe,sta**er,der schaa von persien und die micky mouse.



ok, hast ja Recht!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das heisst *T U P P E R W A R E*



 Genau! Qualität auf die man, im Gegensatz zu euren Metallhaufen, lebenslange Garantie bekommt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau! Qualität auf die man, im Gegensatz zu euren Metallhaufen, lebenslange Garantie bekommt!



Die braucht man als Kunde auch bitternötig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

878


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die braucht man als Kunde auch bitternötig



Die kann sich eine Firma nur leisten, wenn das Produkt das hergibt, entsprechend haltbar ist!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die kann sich eine Firma nur leisten, wenn das Produkt das hergibt, entsprechend haltbar ist!



Oder sie genug andere (Massen-)Produkte verkauft, die dieses eine Prestigeprodukt ggf. quersubventionieren


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mit der fetten Flasche



hmm, bestellste für mich noch eine nach?


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oder sie genug andere (Massen-)Produkte verkauft, die dieses eine Prestigeprodukt ggf. quersubventionieren



Genau!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, bestellste für mich noch eine nach?



...und mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> AAAAAHHHHRRRRGGG! - Hoffentlich verlierst Du die nicht mal auf `nem Trail!



Hoffentlich nicht, obwohl es wahrscheinlich genug unehrliche Finder geben würde, die sich tierisch freuen würden  

Spass beseite:

Wie wir gestern abend bereits besprochen haben, führte ja Dein gestriger Lampenausfall auf dem Mannstein-Trail mit anschliessendem zum Glück glimpflich verlaufenem Abgang bei uns beiden zu der Erkenntnis, dass man eigentlich immer zwei voneinander unabhängige Lichtquellen dabei haben muss, wenn man derartige Night Rides veranstaltet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, bestellste für mich noch eine nach?



Hab' das einzige, relativ schnell verfügbare Exemplar abgegriffen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mein Cube hat auch einer versucht runterzumachen aber nicht mit mir.


 
Recht so Cube rules


----------



## Tonino (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht, obwohl es wahrscheinlich genug unehrliche Finder geben würde, die sich tierisch freuen würden
> 
> Spass beseite:
> 
> Wie wir gestern abend bereits besprochen haben, führte ja Dein gestriger Lampenausfall auf dem Mannstein-Trail mit anschliessendem zum Glück glimpflich verlaufenem Abgang bei uns beiden zu der Erkenntnis, dass man eigentlich immer zwei voneinander unabhängige Lichtquellen dabei haben muss, wenn man derartige Night Rides veranstaltet



Wie sieht es aber aus wenn der Lampenausfall nach einem Abgang passiert? dann nützt keine dritte Lampe was.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aber aus wenn der Lampenausfall nach einem Abgang passiert? dann nützt keine dritte Lampe was.



Das ist Dir dann im Zweifel auch Schei$$-egal


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ja und ja! Wenn es nicht anders einzurichten ist, nutze ich auch die Öffnungszeiten voll aus. I.d.R. weiß ich aber genau was ich will, habe eine Liste dabei.


 
Liste:

1. Zeig mir mal alle Reifenmodelle
2. Was habt ihr an Lampen da, könnt ich die mal sehen?
3. Was Gibt es noch im Lager ein Steuersatz für mein altes 1 zölliges ...
4. ,.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Liste:
> 
> 1. Zeig mir mal alle Reifenmodelle
> 2. Was habt ihr an Lampen da, könnt ich die mal sehen?
> ...




www.hibike.de mit Online-Verfügbarkeitsprüfung


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> www.hibike.de mit Online-Verfügbarkeitsprüfung





mzaskar schrieb:


> Liste:
> 
> 1. Zeig mir mal alle Reifenmodelle
> 2. Was habt ihr an Lampen da, könnt ich die mal sehen?
> ...



        ey man mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

... mal im Ernst: Ich wohne ca. 10 km von Hibike entfernt, aber wenn ich da was bestelle, mache ich es fast immer übers I-net, denn im Laden musst Du gemäß meiner Erfahrung immer 'ne ganze Menge Geduld mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... mal im Ernst: Ich wohne ca. 10 km von Hibike entfernt, aber wenn ich da was bestelle, mache ich es fast immer übers I-net, denn im Laden musst Du gemäß meiner Erfahrung immer 'ne ganze Menge Geduld mitbringen



und Selbstdisziplin!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> und Selbstdisziplin!!


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> www.hibike.de mit Online-Verfügbarkeitsprüfung


 
Aber ich muss doch die schweizer Wirtschaft unterstützen 

und anfassen ist schöner als sich virtuelle Gedanken machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> und Selbstdisziplin!!



Genau! - Da sind die 3,95 Euro Versandgebühren echt günstiger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und anfassen ist schöner als sich virtuelle Gedanken machen



Nur schauen - nicht anfassen  

... Anfassen ist aber natürlich immer schöner


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... denn im Laden musst Du gemäß meiner Erfahrung immer 'ne ganze Menge Geduld mitbringen




wenns mal länger dauert --> snickers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> mit Online-Verfügbarkeitsprüfung


 
Diese Funktion steht zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung. 

Aber in der Tat könnt ich da mal einen Blick in den Laden werfen, suche noch FF Helm und da ich so einen kleinen zierlichen Kürbis habe, gibt es da manchmal ein Problem mit dem Anprobieren


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau! - Da sind die 3,95 Euro Versandgebühren echt günstiger



oho! die verschicken mit DHL da muss man  noch eine Woche, die falsch auslieferung und  die stundenlangen telefonate mit der servicehotline  dazurechnen


----------



## Tonino (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Diese Funktion steht zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung.
> 
> Aber in der Tat könnt ich da mal einen Blick in den Laden werfen, suche noch FF Helm und da ich so einen kleinen zierlichen Kürbis habe, gibt es da manchmal ein Problem mit dem Anprobieren



musst halt das Futter rausnehmen!!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> musst halt das Futter rausnehmen!!



@mzaskar: Du transportierst in Deinem Kürbis Futter?!   Kann nicht jeder behaupten dafür eine sinnvolle Verwendung gefunden zu haben!


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar: Du transportierst in Deinem Kürbis Futter?!   Kann nicht jeder behaupten dafür eine sinnvolle Verwendung gefunden zu haben!


 
Irgendwas muss ja zwischen die Ohren, wie sähen das denn sonst aus 
und ausserdem würde es mir ständig in den Hals regnen 

Stefan


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

7.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

was könnt ich den von hibike brauchen
?


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was könnt ich den von hibike brauchen
> ?



ich könnt dir sagen was ICH von hibike brauchen könnte. das wär ne ellenlange liste.


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

so, T+3 minuten.............ich muss weg.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

jetzt weiß ichs!!
langfingerhandschuhe un evtl bremsbeläge!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Diese Funktion steht zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung.



Hat' heute morgen bei mir noch gefunzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oho! die verschicken mit DHL da muss man  noch eine Woche, die falsch auslieferung und  die stundenlangen telefonate mit der servicehotline  dazurechnen



Ich hab' mit DHL eigentlich noch nie Ärger gehabt und ich bekomm' fast täglich Pakete


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Puuh, komatöse 250g Pesto Pasta...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!



mzaskar schrieb:


> Nimm den 30ziger hast du mehr von ...... und musst nicht so Quetschen



bisher fahre ich mit einem (schätzungsweiße) 10 Liter Rucksack, da wird 25 Liter schonmal eine erhebliche erleichterung sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' mit DHL eigentlich noch nie Ärger gehabt und ich bekomm' fast täglich Pakete



ich hatte bis dahin auch noch keien probleme
bis zu der geschichte mit meinem laufrad.... *grml*


so ich mach mich mim seb mal richtung hibike tschöö


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' mit DHL eigentlich noch nie Ärger gehabt und ich bekomm' fast täglich Pakete



 Sag mal stopp! ...reicht langsam...


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich hatte bis dahin auch noch keien probleme
> bis zu der geschichte mit meinem laufrad.... *grml*
> 
> 
> so ich mach mich mim seb mal richtung hibike tschöö



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sag mal stopp! ...reicht langsam...



Stopp!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sag mal stopp! ...reicht langsam...



Jetzt sach Du mir noch, warum ich stopp sagen sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

838


----------



## Miss H (17. Oktober 2007)

Tach auch  

Bin wieder mal da,
aber ehe ich mitreden kann
muß ich erst mal nachsitzen und lesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> aber ehe ich mitreden kann
> muß ich erst mal nachsitzen und lesen


----------



## Miss H (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>




mehr fällt Dir dazu nicht ein?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> mehr fällt Dir dazu nicht ein?



Schade


----------



## Miss H (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schade



Klär mich mal auf, was läuft'n sonntag?, habe noch 10 Seiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Klär mich mal auf, was läuft'n sonntag?, habe noch 10 Seiten



Was jetzt aufklären oder sagen, was Sonntag läuft?


----------



## Miss H (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was jetzt aufklären oder sagen, was Sonntag läuft?



so, dass ich es verstehe, blödmann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

... ok zuerst sagen, was Sonntag läuft, da geht schneller als Aufklären 

Die übliche Plauscher-Tour ab fbh um 13:00 Uhr, diesmal mit dem Schweizer Gaststar Stefan. Ziel ist der Hochtaunus (Gerd äußerte den Wunsch den Altkönig zu erklimmen) und anschliessendem Après-Biken, wahrscheinlich beim wahlthai


----------



## Miss H (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ok zuerst sagen, was Sonntag läuft, da geht schneller als Aufklären
> 
> Die übliche Plauscher-Tour ab fbh um 13:00 Uhr, diesmal mit dem Schweizer Gaststar Stefan. Ziel ist der Hochtaunus (Gerd äußerte den Wunsch den Altkönig zu erklimmen) und anschliessendem Après-Biken, wahrscheinlich beim wahlthai




na also, geht doch


----------



## Miss H (17. Oktober 2007)

Würd ja auch gerne mit kommen, als Bremsklotz sozusagen


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin für Frei-tag gewappnet.


----------



## Miss H (17. Oktober 2007)

Bin dann erst mal weg

merke Seite 1847


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Würd ja auch gerne mit kommen, als Bremsklotz sozusagen



Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du dabei wärst.


----------



## Miss H (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi Caro


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hi Caro



Wir tel. nachher mal, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin für Frei-tag gewappnet.



d.h.?


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir tel. nachher mal, oder?



wenn du magst


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin für Frei-tag gewappnet.



haste ne rüstung??


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> d.h.?





Maggo schrieb:


> haste ne rüstung??


----------



## fUEL (17. Oktober 2007)

Uwe war da. 

Viel Spaß beim Basteln.


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wenn du magst



Bin auf Dein Gestotter gespannt, wenn ich mich nachher melde.


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Uwe war da.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Basteln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

So, ich mach' mich jetzt heimwärts


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich mach' mich jetzt heimwärts



Bin schon daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ok zuerst sagen, was Sonntag läuft, da geht schneller als Aufklären
> 
> Die übliche Plauscher-Tour ab fbh um 13:00 Uhr, diesmal mit dem *Schweizer* Gaststar Stefan. Ziel ist der Hochtaunus (Gerd äußerte den Wunsch den Altkönig zu erklimmen) und anschliessendem Après-Biken, wahrscheinlich beim wahlthai



Also, mir wird langsam mulmig  versprecht ihr nett zu sein und mich zu schieben wenn ich höfflich darum bitte? Das wäre mega 

Ist halt wegen in der Schweiz ist alles etwas langsamer    

Muss mal in den Beautysalon, Augenbrauen zupfen, NAsenhaare rasieren und noch das Brusthaartoupet etwas auffrischen.....gehe nähmlich noch in den Ausgang


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Würd ja auch gerne mit kommen, als Bremsklotz sozusagen



Klar kommst Du mit!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich mach' mich jetzt heimwärts





mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin schon daheim


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also, mir wird langsam mulmig  versprecht ihr nett zu sein und mich zu schieben wenn ich höfflich darum bitte? Das wäre mega
> 
> Ist halt wegen in der Schweiz ist alles etwas langsamer
> ...



Nur, wenn Du ausweislich beweisen kannst, wirklich Schweizer zu sein!


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur, wenn Du ausweislich beweisen kannst, wirklich Schweizer zu sein!



Ich hab nen amtlichen Ausländerausweis und einen Schweizer Führerausweis 

Also schiebst du mich??? Esse auch keine komischen Dinge


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hab nen amtlichen Ausländerausweis und einen Schweizer Führerausweis
> 
> Also schiebst du mich??? Esse auch keine komischen Dinge



Hah, da liegt der Fehler mit der Nachbarin: hast den falschen Ausweis gegriffen, hättest den Schweizer Verführerausweis nehmen müssen!   Und Ausländerausweis hört sich nicht nach Erfüllung meiner Bedingungen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hah, da liegt der Fehler mit der Nachbarin: hast den falschen Ausweis gegriffen, hättest den Schweizer Verführerausweis nehmen müssen!   Und Ausländerausweis hört sich nicht nach Erfüllung meiner Bedingungen an.



Immer diese Einschränkungen ... PAH

Danke für den Tip mit der Nachbarin werde mich ggf. mal darum kümmern


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

unnn wech


----------



## Cynthia (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hab nen amtlichen Ausländerausweis und einen Schweizer Führerausweis
> 
> Ich habe einen Schweizer Pass  und einen Ausländer-Führerschein  . Schade, dass ich diesen berühmten "Schweizer" nicht treffen kann, weil ich mit Urs (   auch Schweizer  ) bikenderweise im Odenwald unterwegs bin. Vielleicht beim nächsten Besuch.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Cynthia


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> unnn wech



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Yeah,

Roam und NWD7 sind heute angekommen 

Einem DVD-Abend im fbh-Plauscherbasislager steht somit nichts mehr entgegen 

Ich sag' doch, dass ich fast täglich ein Paket bekomme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar kommst Du mit!



Aber logo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

@Cynthia: Da war doch noch was mit Deinem Hinterreifen. Ich wäre jetzt zu Hause


----------



## Cynthia (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Cynthia: Da war doch noch was mit Deinem Hinterreifen. Ich wäre jetzt zu Hause



Super!  Ich pack mein Rad ins Auto und komm vorbei. Bis gleich.

Liebe Grüße 
Cynthia


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

ich hab maissuppe gekocht. die essen wir jetzt, bis nachher.


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab maissuppe gekocht. die essen wir jetzt, bis nachher.



nGuden! 

Regnet es hier eigentlich irgendwo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (17. Oktober 2007)

Guten Abend allerseits.

Irgendwas verpasst heute? 

Man war das ein Blindflug heute morgen zur Arbeit. Man konnte gar nicht so schnell die Brille putzen, wie die wieder tropfnass beschlagen war.


----------



## Tonino (17. Oktober 2007)

eben hat´s hier mal geregnet....hausen


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> eben hat´s hier mal geregnet....hausen



Danke für die Info! 

Hab` vergessen meinen Akku zu laden.  Dann sehe ich den Regen wenigstens nicht...


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits.
> 
> Irgendwas verpasst heute?
> 
> Man war das ein Blindflug heute morgen zur Arbeit. Man konnte gar nicht so schnell die Brille putzen, wie die wieder tropfnass beschlagen war.



Nein, hast nicht verpaßt! 

Heute bisher 15 Seiten à 25 Beiträge.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!

wieder gelandet, zwar leicht geschockt aber nix passiert 
Der Rucksack hat ja sauviele Schnallen und Reisverschlüsse, wenn ich den zuhause pack weiß ich doch unterwegs nicht mehr wo was war


----------



## Maggo (17. Oktober 2007)

weelcher isses geworden? trans alpine 25? ich bin zufrieden, ein himmelweiter unterschied zum camelback vorher, grade wahrscheinlich jetzt im winter.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> wieder gelandet, zwar leicht geschockt aber nix passiert
> Der Rucksack hat ja sauviele Schnallen und Reisverschlüsse, wenn ich den zuhause pack weiß ich doch unterwegs nicht mehr wo was war



........................


----------



## ratte (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nGuden!
> 
> Regnet es hier eigentlich irgendwo?


Hier hat's gerade angefangen...
...oder vielleicht regnet's auch schon länger und ich hab's gerade erst gemerkt. 

Sind Spinnen eigentlich wasserscheu?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> weelcher isses geworden? trans alpine 25? ich bin zufrieden, ein himmelweiter unterschied zum camelback vorher, grade wahrscheinlich jetzt im winter.



ganz genau der  kost zwar 8x soviel wie der den ich bis jetzt hatte  aber wenns das Wert war isses mir egal 
Hab auch den grünen, der orangene hat mir nicht soo zugesagt...

iggis Handschuhe lagen zwei  über seiner Grenze, also nicht gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Sind Spinnen eigentlich wasserscheu?



 probiers aus


----------



## ratte (17. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> probiers aus


Naja, die meisten der Viecher halten sich immer gerne in der Duschwanne auf. 
...andererseits ist, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, die Oberflächenspannung der Wassers hoch genug, um die Viecher zu tragen...
...aber was passiert, wenn die mal zu gering ist? Blubb?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab` vergessen meinen Akku zu laden.  Dann sehe ich den Regen wenigstens nicht...



Gerdi sei bloss vorsichtig, ich mach' mir schon wieder Sorgen um Dich  

In fbh regnet es auch gerade


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten der Viecher halten sich immer gerne in der Duschwanne auf.



fressen nicht ratten auch spinnen?? zumindest hin un wieder??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Irgendwas verpasst heute?



Klar, jeder Menge 

Einen ganzen Tag Plauscherei


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten der Viecher halten sich immer gerne in der Duschwanne auf.
> ...andererseits ist, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, die Oberflächenspannung der Wassers hoch genug, um die Viecher zu tragen...
> ...aber was passiert, wenn die mal zu gering ist? Blubb?



also des mit der oberflächenspannung ich denk mal das die(wenns normales Wasser ist d.h. ohne Seife) die immer gleich is.. kommt halt alles auf die spinne an... es gibt ja diese kleinen un diese fetten brummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (17. Oktober 2007)

@ wahltho: Danke nochmals für Deine Hilfe!    

Liebe Grüße und einen plauschigen Abend
Cynthia


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> @ wahltho: Danke nochmals für Deine Hilfe!
> 
> Liebe Grüße und einen plauschigen Abend
> Cynthia



Dit rien


----------



## Tonino (17. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ganz genau der  kost zwar 8x soviel wie der den ich bis jetzt hatte  aber wenns das Wert war isses mir egal
> Hab auch den grÃ¼nen, der orangene hat mir nicht soo zugesagt...
> 
> iggis Handschuhe lagen zwei â¬ Ã¼ber seiner Grenze, also nicht gekauft



Was haltet ihr denn von dem Vaude Alpin Vent 30+5, hat dem jemand? Den gibts im Angebot jetzt beim Stadtler. Ich wÃ¼rde mir den gerne bestellen.

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...php?VID=1192649775WF2WUdWy2wiC3Ukg&naviid=397


----------



## arkonis (17. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also des mit der oberflächenspannung ich denk mal das die(wenns normales Wasser ist d.h. ohne Seife) die immer gleich is.. kommt halt alles auf die spinne an... es gibt ja diese kleinen un diese fetten brummer



ich habe immer ein paar nützliche Spinnen, da meine Decke so hoch ist halte ich dir mir um den Stechmücken Paroli zu bieten.
Ich hatte sogar mal eine zahme Kreuzspinne die ich im Winter gefüttert habe, die hat sich dann sogar streicheln lassen.


----------



## ratte (17. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Ich hatte sogar mal eine zahme Kreuzspinne die ich im Winter gefüttert habe, die hat sich dann sogar streicheln lassen.



Könnte man glatt mal ausprobieren...


----------



## arkonis (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Könnte man glatt mal ausprobieren...



Vorsicht! ich habe gehört die können auch beißen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> mzaskar schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab nen amtlichen Ausländerausweis und einen Schweizer Führerausweis
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hier hat's gerade angefangen...
> ...oder vielleicht regnet's auch schon länger und ich hab's gerade erst gemerkt.
> 
> Sind Spinnen eigentlich wasserscheu?



Nööö überleben auch den Spülgang in der Toilette


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von dem Vaude Alpin Vent 30+5, hat dem jemand? Den gibts im Angebot jetzt beim Stadtler. Ich würde mir den gerne bestellen.
> 
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...php?VID=1192649775WF2WUdWy2wiC3Ukg&naviid=397



BikeBravo meldete doch mal >>>Der ist nicht schlecht <<<


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich habe immer ein paar nützliche Spinnen, da meine Decke so hoch ist halte ich dir mir um den Stechmücken Paroli zu bieten.
> Ich hatte sogar mal eine zahme Kreuzspinne die ich im Winter gefüttert habe, die hat sich dann sogar streicheln lassen.



Ich habe eine vorm Fenster sitzen, baut jeden Tag ein neues Netz ... eigentlich sieht sie recht schön aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe eine vorm Fenster sitzen, baut jeden Tag ein neues Netz ... eigentlich sieht sie recht schön aus


Schon gestreichelt?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Schon gestreichelt?



neee noch nicht  nachher kommt der Eifersüchtige Freund oder Freundin oder gar der grosse Bruder 

streichele lieber die 2-beinige Gattung der Erdenbewohner und am liebsten (ausschliesslich) das andere Geschlecht 


D


----------



## arkonis (17. Oktober 2007)

meine hat noch so schöne schwarze Kulleraugen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> meine hat noch so schöne schwarze Kulleraugen



und dann gleich soviele 

steh ja mehr auf die Rehbraunen oder grünen


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hier hat's gerade angefangen...
> ...oder vielleicht regnet's auch schon länger und ich hab's gerade erst gemerkt.
> 
> Sind Spinnen eigentlich wasserscheu?



Nein, Spinnen mögen es warm und feucht!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerdi sei bloss vorsichtig, ich mach' mir schon wieder Sorgen um Dich
> 
> In fbh regnet es auch gerade



Die erste Hälfte ließ sich prima ohne fahren! Für den Rest hat die vorhandene Ladung gereicht!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> fressen nicht ratten auch spinnen?? zumindest hin un wieder??



die fetten Brummer fressen eher Ratten!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die erste Hälfte ließ sich prima ohne fahren! Für den Rest hat die vorhandene Ladung gereicht!



 Gerd, Gerd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Ist irgendwie gerade ziemlich unwirtlich da draussen 

Hab' schonmal präventiv für morgen früh eine lange Radhose und ein dickeres Wintertrikot 'rausgeholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Almut wird übrigens wahrscheinlich am Sonntag nicht mitfahren. Ihr wird das zeitlich zu knapp und sie will noch eine Freundin im Krankenhaus besuchen...


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Vorsicht! ich habe gehört die können auch beißen


Genau!  


ratte schrieb:


> Könnte man glatt mal ausprobieren...


Such Dir eine nicht bissige...


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nööö überleben auch den Spülgang in der Toilette



Tierquäler!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

So GN8 @All


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Ach so...

759


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie gerade ziemlich unwirtlich da draussen
> 
> Hab' schonmal präventiv für morgen früh eine lange Radhose und ein dickeres Wintertrikot 'rausgeholt



es ist zumindest mal immer noch super mild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Almut wird übrigens wahrscheinlich am Sonntag nicht mitfahren. Ihr wird das zeitlich zu knapp und sie will noch eine Freundin im Krankenhaus besuchen...



schade!


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So GN8 @All



sehr schade!


----------



## ratte (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, Spinnen mögen es warm und feucht!


Ahh, danke, quasi Informationen aus erster Hand.

Mal eine Kaufberatung der etwas anderen Art gewünscht, aber wahrscheinlich ähnlich vielfältige Antworten: 
Ich habe meinen MP3-Player verlegt und such was neues. Fand die USB-Stick-Variante ja recht vorteilhaft, da ich das Ding auch mal zum schnellen Datentransport verwendet habe und kein extra Kabel nötig war. Lasse mich aber gerne mal anderweitig beraten. Ein iPod sollte es allerdings nicht sein, aber als Anhaltspunkt etwa die Eigenschaften eines Nano besitzen (4-8GB).
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Samsung? Weitere Vorschläge, Erfahrungen?
Danke.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tierquäler!



Meine lebt fröhlich vor meinem Fenster  also bitte schön nicht Tierquäler schimpfen ........ Danke 

... obwohl ich letztens eine bewustlos geschnickt habe .... sass bei der Brotzeit auf der Hütte auf meiner Schulter und beim Blick über eben jene Schulter konnte ich quasi das weisse in ihren Augen sehen....Hat mir dann doch einen riesen Schrecken eingejagt und ich habe sie weggeschnickt .... danach wollte sie nicht mehr recht geradeaus krabbeln  Tut mir wirklich leid  

Hörensagenderweise macht auch der Staubsauger nicht wirklich was böses mit den kleinen Tieren .......


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ahh, danke, quasi Informationen aus erster Hand.
> 
> Mal eine Kaufberatung der etwas anderen Art gewünscht, aber wahrscheinlich ähnlich vielfältige Antworten:
> Ich habe meinen MP3-Player verlegt und such was neues. Fand die USB-Stick-Variante ja recht vorteilhaft, da ich das Ding auch mal zum schnellen Datentransport verwendet und kein extra Kabel nötig war. Lasse mich aber gerne mal anderweitig beraten. Ein iPod sollte es allerdings nicht sein, aber als Anhaltspunkt etwa die Eigenschaften eines Nano besitzen (4-8GB).
> ...



Sorry IPOD is the best


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe eine vorm Fenster sitzen, baut jeden Tag ein neues Netz ... eigentlich sieht sie recht schön aus





arkonis schrieb:


> meine hat noch so schöne schwarze Kulleraugen



 Sie sind halt einfach super schön, süß, kuschelig, ...


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Meine lebt fröhlich vor meinem Fenster  also bitte schön nicht Tierquäler schimpfen ........ Danke
> 
> ... obwohl ich letztens eine bewustlos geschnickt habe .... sass bei der Brotzeit auf der Hütte auf meiner Schulter und beim Blick über eben jene Schulter konnte ich quasi das weisse in ihren Augen sehen....Hat mir dann doch einen riesen Schrecken eingejagt und ich habe sie weggeschnickt .... danach wollte sie nicht mehr recht geradeaus krabbeln  Tut mir wirklich leid
> 
> Hörensagenderweise macht auch der Staubsauger nicht wirklich was böses mit den kleinen Tieren .......



*schlitzaugensmiley*

...komm Du mir nur nach Ffm...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

wo ist mein eLuftgitarre denn schon wieder .... 

Judas Priest - Deal with the Devil 

Yeah


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *schlitzaugensmiley*
> 
> ...komm Du mir nur nach Ffm...



Bist du bestechlich ???


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wo ist mein eLuftgitarre denn schon wieder ....
> 
> Judas Priest - Deal with the Devil
> 
> Yeah



Hey, Du hörst auch mal Musik?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bist du bestechlich ???



...nur mit Trüffelpralinen vom Sprüngli...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hey, Du hörst auch mal Musik?!



 auch ja  

schwere Heavy Metal Guitarren 


aber Nena ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Almut und ich schauen gerade noch Roam, is' ja echt ultrag**l


----------



## ratte (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich werde mal eine Runde Augenpflege betreiben...

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Almut und ich schauen gerade noch Roam, is' ja echt ultrag**l



   





 ich auch  ich auch


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Almut und ich schauen gerade noch Roam, is' ja echt ultrag**l



Sollte wohl etwas früher kommen 




Das Wetter für Sonntag .... frisch und schattig

bedeckt
2 °C
20 %

wobei der Freitag besch******** ist 
leichter Schnee-Regen
2 °C
90 %
Wette für Königstein bei "Wetter.com"

Muss wohl doch die langern Beinkleider einpacken


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich werde mal eine Runde Augenpflege betreiben...
> 
> Nacht zusammen.



darf ich?!  

Nacht!


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich werde mal eine Runde Augenpflege betreiben...
> 
> Nacht zusammen.



Nacht @ratte ...... bist du am Sonntag auch dabei?

S:


----------



## ratte (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nacht @ratte ...... bist du am Sonntag auch dabei?
> 
> S:


Jepp.
Termin ist fest vorgemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Jepp.
> Termin ist fest vorgemerkt.


----------



## Miss H (17. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir tel. nachher mal, oder?




Bist Du noch wach?


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



Sag mal, dürfen auch Jungs mit, oder freust Du Dich nur über Mädels???


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Bist Du noch wach?



bestimmt, klingel doch mal an!


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sag mal, dürfen auch Jungs mit, oder freust Du Dich nur über Mädels???



Freue mich darauf möglichst viele, der Plauschergesellen kennen zu lernen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bestimmt, klingel doch mal an!



Da war doch mal was mit einem Postmann und klingeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar kommst Du mit!



@caro
wollte Deine Ermutigung auch kopieren, weiß aber nicht, wie man zwei Zitate reinbekommt, - man bin ich doof.  

Also danke, Ihr habt gewonnen


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2007)

Gewicht: 15,1kg  mit vorne und hinten 2,5er Mignon DHs


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



DArf ich da mal ranfassen


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> DArf ich da mal ranfassen



Kannst Du voll vergessen!


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Apopo hab mir hete den gleichen Sattel gekauft 

FRage: ist der Vorbau nicht etwas flach und lang  

sieht aber schön aus ... beneide dich um die Gabel (36mm ??) und die Scheiben (200mm ??)


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Kannst Du voll vergessen!



Bring dir auch ein Stück Käse mit


----------



## Miss H (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Almut wird übrigens wahrscheinlich am Sonntag nicht mitfahren. Ihr wird das zeitlich zu knapp und sie will noch eine Freundin im Krankenhaus besuchen...




Das ist aber schade


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Dank Judas P. Habe ich gerade ein neues Wort gelernt "to demonize"  

werde es bei passender Gelegenheit anwenden ... wahlweise auch "Demonizer"


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Apopo hab mir hete den gleichen Sattel gekauft
> 
> FRage: ist der Vorbau nicht etwas flach und lang
> 
> sieht aber schön aus ... beneide dich um die Gabel (36mm ??) und die Scheiben (200mm ??)



Vorne 210

Der Vorbau ist im Vergl. zu meinem letzten extra kurz. Der Lenker ist ein Kompromis wollten nen Syntace aber den hatten sie nicht so wie ich ihn gern hätte da.

Die Sattelstütze ist totaler Müll, definitiv ein Fehlkauf, die läßt sich nicht weit genug versenken...mal schauen was noch doof ist


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> @caro
> wollte Deine Ermutigung auch kopieren, weiß aber nicht, wie man zwei Zitate reinbekommt, - man bin ich doof.
> 
> Also danke, Ihr habt gewonnen



Nur beim letzten zu zitierenden Beitrag auf zitieren drücken. Bei allen anderen auf die Anführungsstrichelchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Das ist aber schade



Naja sie überlegt noch, wird alles etwas knapp und wenn Almut mitfahren sollte kommen wir nicht vor 13:15 CT los, eher 13:30


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

@Lugga: Schön geworden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Also Roam ist, um mal Lugga zu zitieren einfach:


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Lugga: Schön geworden



Aber noch nicht ganz fertig, hab die Stahlflexl. noch nicht verbaut


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also Roam ist, um mal Lugga zu zitieren einfach:


----------



## Miss H (17. Oktober 2007)

Wird gleich ausprobiert  



wahltho schrieb:


> Naja sie überlegt noch, wird alles etwas knapp und wenn Almut mitfahren sollte kommen wir nicht vor 13:15 CT los, eher 13:30



Dann warten wir halt



Arachne schrieb:


> Nur beim letzten zu zitierenden Beitrag auf zitieren drücken. Bei allen anderen auf die Anführungsstrichelchen.



ha, es funktioniert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sorry IPOD is the best


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2007)

Die Dämpfefeder kommt mir viel zu stark vor...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aber noch nicht ganz fertig, hab die Stahlflexl. noch nicht verbaut



Wird noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (17. Oktober 2007)

Verschwinibus


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Verschwinibus



Nacht!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2007)

GN8 muß auch in die Kiste


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Verschwinibus



Yeah


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> GN8 muß auch in die Kiste





Arachne schrieb:


> Nacht!





Miss H schrieb:


> Verschwinibus





wahltho schrieb:


> Yeah



GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Last but not least:

708


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Oktober 2007)

Oh Leute..., dieser Thread wird mir langsam zu anstrengend. Ich komm da bei eurer Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr mit.  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gewicht: 15,1kg  mit vorne und hinten 2,5er Mignon DHs


Die Sattelklemme ist farblich nicht stimmig und die Vorbaumontage für ein FR zumindest ungewöhnlich. Aber auf jeden Fall ein prima Rad, mit dem ich dir viel Spaß wünsche. 
Was sagt die Zicke jetzt eigentlich? eifersüchtig?


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8



 Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



Der Smilie ist einfach zu g**l


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Oh Leute... Ich komm da bei eurer Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr mit.



Mach' Dir nichts draus, wir auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hihi,...

Almut und Frederic schauen immer noch ROAM


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mach' Dir nichts draus, wir auch nicht


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hihi,...
> 
> Almut und Frederic schauen immer noch ROAM


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Dann warten wir halt



Dann kann ich auch Roam schauen 

Achja nacht an alle zuBettgeher oder zuBettgegangenen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Gerd, Du darfst auch bald bei uns ROAM schauen. Hab' ich doch extra gekauft, weil Du Deine eigene DVD nicht mehr wiederfindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd, Du darfst auch bald bei uns ROAM schauen. Hab' ich doch extra gekauft, weil Du Deine eigene DVD nicht mehr wiederfindest



Bring auch für die Bergauffahrer die DVD des Schweizer Volks Velo Helden (SVVH) mit  

Ha sogar eine über ..... kleiner defekt aber


----------



## Arachne (17. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd, Du darfst auch bald bei uns ROAM schauen. Hab' ich doch extra gekauft, weil Du Deine eigene DVD nicht mehr wiederfindest



*schlitzaugensmiley*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Ok, ich sach Almut dann mal, dass wir auf sie warten würden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *schlitzaugensmiley*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aber noch nicht ganz fertig, hab die Stahlflexl. noch nicht verbaut





wahltho schrieb:


> Wird noch



Es wird Dich sanft und sicher durchs Meer tragen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

So, bis morgen


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

Gn8 Thomas,
 melde mich am WE mal bei Dir, werde wohl Freitag/Samstag nicht online sein ,,, Aber Morgen (heute) ist ja auch noch ein Tag


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Gewicht: 15,1kg  mit vorne und hinten 2,5er Mignon DHs



dann bin ich ja mal auf freitag gespannt


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> dann bin ich ja mal auf freitag gespannt



Ich auch 

Aber ich darf nicht ranfassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

Schicht im Schacht .... ?? Dann sag ich mal Gute Nacht und Guten Morgen werde wohl nicht der erste sein 

Dafür habe ich die Gabel für meinen alten Zaskar (91) gefunden

http://www.salsacycles.com/forks.html

meinen Traumrahmen 

http://www.salsacycles.com/images/zoom_alacarteComp08.jpg

oder am überlegen bin für den täglichen (stilvollen) Weg zur A*****

http://www.salsacycles.com/images/zoom_elmariachiComp08.jpg

und noch viele andere Dinge im WWW (WeltWeitesWarten  ) 

Wünsche allen schöne Träume und einen erolgreichen Tag


*GUTEN MORGEN IHR FRÜHAUFSTEHER *


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von dem Vaude Alpin Vent 30+5, hat dem jemand? Den gibts im Angebot jetzt beim Stadtler. Ich würde mir den gerne bestellen.
> 
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...php?VID=1192649775WF2WUdWy2wiC3Ukg&naviid=397



guten morgen allerseits.
ich denke du kannst zu dem preis nichts besseres bekommen. ich hatte seinerzeit die wahl zwischen dem und dem deuter und fand letztlich den deuter nen kleinen tick besser. mir hat das material nicht so zugesagt. ich würd mal zum bikemax gehn, die haben die teile da an der wand hängen und vergleichen.


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

@lugga:


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)




----------



## fUEL (18. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Oh Leute..., dieser Thread wird mir langsam zu anstrengend. Ich komm da bei eurer Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr mit.
> 
> 
> Die Sattelklemme ist farblich nicht stimmig und die Vorbaumontage für ein FR zumindest ungewöhnlich. Aber auf jeden Fall ein prima Rad, mit dem ich dir viel Spaß wünsche.
> Was sagt die Zicke jetzt eigentlich? eifersüchtig?


 
Der Uwe wird den Vorbau noch umdrehen und dann ist das wohl perfekt, denn so hat er es ja auch probiert.


----------



## Frank (18. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen auch von mir.

Ah da ist ja das Neue vom Lugga ... fein fein ... tja sorry, das es die Sattelklemme nicht mehr in Schwarz gab. Aber die paßt doch wunderbar zu der Kurbel? 

Und wenn die Stütze zu lang ist, dann kürz sie doch einfach ?!

Und der RF Lenker ist doch auch nicht schlecht oder? Die Syntace Teile gehen halt schnell weg bei uns ... da muss man echt Glück haben.

Dämpferfedern haben wir aber da


----------



## ratte (18. Oktober 2007)

Morgen allerseits.

Schreibt nicht so viel, sonst komme ich mit dem Lesen morgen abend nicht hinterher. 
Und viel viel Spaß heute abend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Morgen 

P.S.:


----------



## Frank (18. Oktober 2007)

0800 und keine Sau hier? Kann ja wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Frank (18. Oktober 2007)

Ah, Moin Thomas.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ah, Moin Thomas.




Moin Frank


----------



## Frank (18. Oktober 2007)

Wieder so ein sch*** langer Tag heute im Auftrag des Herrn!


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Bist Du noch wach?


Da hab ich noch geschlafen. 



Arachne schrieb:


> bestimmt, klingel doch mal an!


Ich hab da schon geschlafen.  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Da war doch mal was mit einem Postmann und klingeln


Der hat en Schlüssel. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, ich sach Almut dann mal, dass wir auf sie warten würden


Natürlich  

@Lugga
Das ist ja endg**l.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Eieiei das wichtigste vergessen.  

Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der hat en Schlüssel.



So, so der Postman hat inzwischen schon 'nen Schlüssel - Ist die Klingel kaputt?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Guten Morgen auch von mir.
> 
> Ah da ist ja das Neue vom Lugga ... fein fein ... tja sorry, das es die Sattelklemme nicht mehr in Schwarz gab. Aber die paßt doch wunderbar zu der Kurbel?
> 
> ...



Abgeägt ist die schon  Wie kann man den nen Stütze bauen die sich 5-10 cm vom Sattel verjüngt? Die von NC17 haben se nicht mehr alle


----------



## Frank (18. Oktober 2007)

Wie verjüngen vorm Sattel???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

So Leute mach mich mal ab auf's Bike Richtung FRA 

CU


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Hey macht mal langsam mit den Lobeshymnen,


es ist einfach ein scharzes Helius FR 

davon gibts doch ganz viele  




...aber das ist meins...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute mach mich mal ab auf's Bike Richtung FRA
> 
> CU






ich brauch nen Tag Urlaub, unbedingt


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

@lugga:
black iss beautiful


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> 0800 und keine Sau hier? Kann ja wohl nicht sein.



Ach so, also wenn ich nicht als Sau durchgehe, dann weiss ich es wirklich nicht


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich brauch nen Tag Urlaub, unbedingt


Früher, als ich noch jung war, hab ich auch einen Tag Urlaub bekommen, weil ich mein neues RR einfahren wollte.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Morgen Caro


RR  Igit





Der Urlaub ist auch mehr wegen der Küche und dem Loch in Wand


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen Caro
> 
> 
> RR  Igit



Ich sachte doch jung und dumm.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben 

brauche erst mal einen 





Wünsche allen einen wundervollen Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ......
> Der Urlaub ist auch mehr wegen der Küche und dem Loch in Wand



Ein Loch in der Küchenwand?


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Lieben
> 
> brauche erst mal einen
> 
> ...



Schon wach?


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schon wach?



geht so 

Muss doch heut noch Schokki und Käse kaufen und nach FRA fahren und noch arbeiten und packen und Zähne putzen und Frühstücken und Rad einladen und an viele Sachen denken und ...... und ........ und ..........
Ach herrje immer dieser Freizeitstress


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ein Loch in der Küchenwand?



Ja das ist na lange Geschichte, zumindest die komplette Geschichte

















Das Loch muß aber rein und ich hab schon ne Woche Verzug. Ein Loch und ein Sturz, dann kann ich morgen in alle Zufriedenheit ans Meer. Am WE mach ich dann das Loch größer.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> geht so
> 
> Muss doch heut noch Schokki und Käse kaufen und nach FRA fahren und noch arbeiten und packen und Zähne putzen und Frühstücken und Rad einladen und an viele Sachen denken und ...... und ........ und ..........
> Ach herrje immer dieser Freizeitstress



Du machst aber nochmal Meldung wg. heut Abend.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du machst aber nochmal Meldung wg. heut Abend.



Si Claro


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die Sattelklemme ist farblich nicht stimmig und die Vorbaumontage für ein FR zumindest ungewöhnlich. Aber auf jeden Fall ein prima Rad, mit dem ich dir viel Spaß wünsche.
> Was sagt die Zicke jetzt eigentlich? eifersüchtig?




Ja da ist noch so einiges...












...aber es fährt


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Oktober 2007)

guten morgen!! 


bin dann auch schon wieder weg auf die Ar****

tschöö


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2007)

moin alle, moin lugga...

ich freu mich das radl bald in natura zu sehen. und dann werde ich dir bestimmt folgendes sagen: âsehr hÃ¼bsch, aber ist der vorbau nicht ein wenig zu lang?â und diese frage wird dir Ã¶fter gestellt werden, bis du auch mal einen 60 mm vorbau getestet hast.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

*Urlaub*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> bis du auch mal einen 60 mm vorbau getestet hast.




steht bei mir auch noch aus.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> moin alle, moin lugga...
> 
> ich freu mich das radl bald in natura zu sehen. und dann werde ich dir bestimmt folgendes sagen: âsehr hÃ¼bsch, aber ist der vorbau nicht ein wenig zu lang?â und diese frage wird dir Ã¶fter gestellt werden, bis du auch mal einen 60 mm vorbau getestet hast.



Ja, ja ich hab schon PNs mit der Frage   Ich sÃ¤g ihn jetzt aber trotzdem nicht ab  


Erstmal schauen wir wie es damit zu fahren geht....*sausswiederwindgeschwindbestimmt*


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub ich muss dann doch mal ins Bad und mich aufhübschen





aber erst noch einen grossen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> es ist einfach ein scharzes Helius FR
> 
> davon gibts doch ganz viele



Quatsch, Nicolai fahren ist wie Porsche fahren 

Du gehörst jetzt zu einem elitären Kreis dazu 

Nicolai is best f**k the rest


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2007)

fahren lässt es sich mit dem langen, aber ein kürzerer und steilerer vorbau entlastet deinen rücken und macht das handling (besonders in gefällen) einfacher.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich sachte doch jung und dumm.



 Und was bist Du heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ach so und


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Quatsch, Nicolai fahren ist wie Porsche fahren
> 
> Du gehörst jetzt zu einem elitären Kreis dazu
> 
> Nicolai is best f**k the rest



das gleiche habe ich mal über rotwild gehört.... übrigens auch schon über fusion!


----------



## fUEL (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja, ja ich hab schon PNs mit der Frage  Ich säg ihn jetzt aber trotzdem nicht ab
> 
> 
> Erstmal schauen wir wie es damit zu fahren geht....*sausswiederwindgeschwindbestimmt*


 

Moin Uwe 

Hab noch ne Sattelklemme für Umme (sonst) für Dich Salsa in schwarz.

Allerdings sollte Steuersatz und Sattelklemme Nabenspanner eigentlich lt bikerbravo stylepoizei die selbe Farbe haben.

Mit dem 90 er Vorbau kommst Du gut den Berg hoch auch mit der 160 er FX Einstellung aber dawürd ich experimentieren. 
Ich finde auch 70 gut an dem Rad - alles probieren individuale Sache!

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das gleiche habe ich mal über rotwild gehört.... übrigens auch schon über fusion!



Abe nicht von mir


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Abe nicht von mir



nein, sondern von leuten die ahnung haben.  duckundweg!


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2007)

carbon ist sowieso dem beste!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> nein, sondern von leuten die ahnung haben.  duckundweg!



Widerspruch, kann Zirkelbezug nicht auflösen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Was für eine g**le Fahrt heute morgen nach FRA:

Trocken, Rückenwind, und nicht zu kalt (da gestern schond die richtigen Klamotten rausgelegt)


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

Naja das mit dem besten st ja so ne Sache 

Konnte gestern mal auf einem Bionicon Ironwood Platz nehmen ..... Booaaahh eehhh was ne Sänfte 

Leider konnte ich es noch nicht fahren, aber das werde ich bestimmt demnächst mal tun .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja das mit dem besten st ja so ne Sache
> 
> Konnte gestern mal auf einem Bionicon Ironwood Platz nehmen ..... Booaaahh eehhh was ne Sänfte
> 
> Leider konnte ich es noch nicht fahren, aber das werde ich bestimmt demnächst mal tun .....



Ach Bionicon, das  ist so wie wenn Mazda MX5 fahren erzählen, sie würden einen geilen Sportwagen fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub' ich fahr heute abend noch auf den Alden


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach Bionicon, das  ist so wie wenn Mazda MX5 fahren erzählen, sie würden einen geilen Sportwagen fahren



Ok, guter Einwurf


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' ich fahr heute abend noch auf den Alden



Ja mach das, räum mal die Steine etwas aus dem Weg damit ich gut rauf und runter komme .....  


Toast ist fertig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja mach das, räum mal die Steine etwas aus dem Weg damit ich gut rauf und runter komme .....
> 
> 
> Toast ist fertig



Mahlzeit!


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Quatsch, Nicolai fahren ist wie Porsche fahren
> 
> Du gehörst jetzt zu einem elitären Kreis dazu
> 
> Nicolai is best f**k the rest





oldrizzo schrieb:


> das gleiche habe ich mal über rotwild gehört.... übrigens auch schon über fusion!



[Großkotzmodusan]

Hab zum Glück beides... 

[Großkotzmodusaus]


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

So gehe mal Schokki und Käse kaufen


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> [Großkotzmodusan]
> 
> Hab zum Glück beides...
> 
> [Großkotzmodusaus]



Halt ne Zicke und was Männliches


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So gehe mal Schokki und Käse kaufen



Appenzeller Recent wie auch immer man es schreibt, der schwarze muß es aber sein


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> carbon ist sowieso dem beste!











rocky mountain....................handmade in canada................weißt du.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Frank (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> rocky mountain....................handmade in canada................weißt du.................


 
Am Dienstag war der Chef Designer von RM bei uns im Laden und hat uns das neue "Flatline" gezeigt - das wie viele andere Modelle auch mittlerweile aus Preisgründen in TW geschweißt wird.

Soviel dazu  

Aber war ein echt netter Kerl ... und das Bike ist auch Brett !


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

rmb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rmb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rmb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rmb


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Am Dienstag war der Chef Designer von RM bei uns im Laden und hat uns das neue "Flatline" gezeigt - das wie viele andere Modelle auch mittlerweile aus Preisgründen in TW geschweißt wird.
> 
> Soviel dazu
> 
> Aber war ein echt netter Kerl ... und das Bike ist auch Brett !



mittlerweile............ich hab noch handmade in canada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




was macht der eigentlich bei euch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




darf man das wissen?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> rmb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maggo, vor der der Arbeit den ersten Joint, das ist ungesund


----------



## Frank (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mittlerweile............ich hab noch handmade in canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In Kürze wird es bei HiBike wieder RM Bikes geben wohl ...


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Maggo, vor der der Arbeit den ersten Joint, das ist ungesund



ich rauch doch nicht mehr.............ich mach das zeug in den tee............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Am Dienstag war der Chef Designer von RM bei uns im Laden und hat uns das neue "Flatline" gezeigt - das wie viele andere Modelle auch mittlerweile aus Preisgründen in TW geschweißt wird.



Igitt noch so 'ne Taiwan-Schleuder :kotz:


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> In Kürze wird es bei HiBike wieder RM Bikes geben wohl ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Igitt noch so 'ne Taiwan-Schleuder :kotz:



damit man wenn man bei denen anruft im hintergrund ruhe hat und nicht von a****lärm belästigt wird


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

hier läuft gerade roam


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> damit man wenn man bei denen anruft im hintergrund ruhe hat und nicht von a****lärm belästigt wird



Yeah, aber das klingt wenigstens authentisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier läuft gerade roam


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

VIVA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (18. Oktober 2007)

Also Jungs, langsam ... nicht nur immer die gleichen Emoticons innen Post packen sondern vielleicht auch ne Aussage? Hm?


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Also Jungs, langsam ... nicht nur immer die gleichen Emoticons innen Post packen sondern vielleicht auch ne Aussage? Hm?



das "emoticon" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iss doch aussgae genug.

lugga, wo gehts moie hiee??


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das "emoticon"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ans Meer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und heut vieleicht nochmal da hin


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

*neid* ich hock hier gerade und hab nichts zu tun, darf aber nicht weg.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

und ich  muß erst den Sturz,
jetzt aber schnell anfangen...


----------



## Frank (18. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin!

@ Uwe: seehr schick


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und heut vieleicht nochmal da hin



wann ist denn vielleicht?


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

ach ich merk schon - keine antwort ohne


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

gude hkn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 schon bock auf morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Appenzeller Recent wie auch immer man es schreibt, der schwarze muß es aber sein


Erledigt 






Arachne schrieb:


> ...nur mit Trüffelpralinen vom Sprüngli...





Erledigt, jetzt musste schieben   



Maggo schrieb:


> gude hkn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann ist denn vielleicht?



Wenn ich hier fertig werde, sieht aber sehr gut aus.
Das Loch ist drin, jetzt den Sturz einflicken und saubermachen, dann wär ich soweit. Schick mir nochmal dein Tel. nr. dann ruf ich an


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude hkn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gude maggo, klar hab ich bock...auch wenn es mitten in der nacht ist...hoffentlich regnet es heute nacht nicht noch mal, sonst wird das schon ziemlich schmierig da


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier fertig werde, sieht aber sehr gut aus.
> Das Loch ist drin, jetzt den Sturz einflicken und saubermachen, dann wär ich soweit. Schick mir nochmal dein Tel. nr. dann ruf ich an



oki, schick ich. aber denk dran das ich ewig hin brauche


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und was bist Du heute


Reif  und in den besten Jahren.  



mzaskar schrieb:


> So gehe mal Schokki und Käse kaufen


Ich auch. 

und morgen geht es ans Meer.


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Quatsch, Nicolai fahren ist wie Porsche fahren
> 
> Du gehörst jetzt zu einem elitären Kreis dazu
> 
> Nicolai is best f**k the rest



das wäre aber schlecht die meisten Leute mit einem Porsche können nämlich nicht Auto fahren  die können ihn nur bewegen.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .



..,- fertig ist das mondgesicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und heut vieleicht nochmal da hin



Ich vielleicht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> das wäre aber schlecht die meisten Leute mit einem Porsche können nämlich nicht Auto fahren  die können ihn nur bewegen.



gude hopi mein bester...wie gehts wie stehts?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ach so...

_Bäuerchen!!!! _

natürlich


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ..,- fertig ist das mondgesicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Reif  und in den besten Jahren.



Hhhmmm,...

... lecker


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so...
> 
> _Bäuerchen!!!! _
> 
> natürlich



mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mahlzeit








 mahlzeit hkn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> das wäre aber schlecht die meisten Leute mit einem Porsche können nämlich nicht Auto fahren  die können ihn nur bewegen.



Das ist kein Kriterium, weil es für die Fahrer anderer Automarken in gleicher Weise giilt


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude hopi mein bester...wie gehts wie stehts?



Sitze hier und ärger mich über Photoshop aber dass ist eigentlich normal (sch...SOFTWARE)
Und hoffe auf regen weil ich auf der Bahn weiter schaufeln möchte die Table sind jetzt fast alle weg und wunderbare doubles stehen an ihrer Stelle.
Wenn es jetzt mal richtig regnet können wir sie auch verdichten.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Reif  und in den besten Jahren.
> 
> 
> Ich auch.
> ...



Oh leider zu spät gesehen 

Kann dir höchstens noch eine Tafel Creme Brulee anbieten


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist kein Kriterium, weil es für die Fahrer anderer Automarken in gleicher Weise giilt



Für Porschefahrer aber im besondern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist kein Kriterium, weil es für die Fahrer anderer Automarken in gleicher Weise giilt





Hopi schrieb:


> Für Porschefahrer aber im besondern



 Logik in Reinform


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

oh oh da habe ich wohl einen Porschfahrer erwischt


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> die Table sind jetzt fast alle weg und wunderbare doubles stehen an ihrer Stelle.



und der sinn? das leute die es nicht können dort nicht mehr fahren können?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> oh oh da habe ich wohl einen Porschfahrer erwischt



Leider kalt...

... isch habe gar keinen Porsche


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

Zum Niveau anhebe 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ3MFvXbwrA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF2djJcPO2A&NR=1


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und der sinn? das leute die es nicht können dort nicht mehr fahren können?



genau! Wenn Du die letzten WE erlebt  hättest wüsstest Du warum! 

erstens waren zuviel Kinder dort (gefährlich für uns und die)
zweitens werden die Kanten rund, was zur Folge hat das man nicht mehr sauber springen kann. Sie werden auch von Anfängern springbar sein weil sie einen Landetable haben! aber mit ich habe eine MTB und rolle mal über den Hügel ist halt nix mehr. Ausser einer! der bleibt für die Beginner stehen an dem hat Uwe schon geübt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Oh leider zu spät gesehen
> 
> Kann dir höchstens noch eine Tafel Creme Brulee anbieten


Ich habe zu spät reagiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

571


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zum Niveau anhebe
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ3MFvXbwrA



danke! das kannte ich noch nicht.... grandios!


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Der Herd ruft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Der Herd ruft.



... erst Herd und dann Küchentisch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> danke! das kannte ich noch nicht.... grandios!



Lustig, gibt's auch für Star Wars, etc...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

7


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... erst Herd und dann Küchentisch?



Heute mal in der Reihenfolge, doch ich brauch den Herd nicht immer zum Heißmachen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

5


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

HkN Du wirst gerade überholt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

4


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

3


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

1


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ok, hkn: Du kannst aus der Haltebucht 'rausfahren, ich bin vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

555


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

So Caro, bald bist Du dran


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Caro, bald bist Du dran



Ich kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich kann es kaum erwarten.



Bleib' so stehen, ich komm' von hinten


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bleib' so stehen, ich komm' von hinten


Ich füge mich nur ungern tatenlos in mein Schicksal.


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab für morgen gar nicht die richtigen Klamotten.


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Die Tatzen sind montiert.


----------



## Tonino (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen allerseits.
> ich denke du kannst zu dem preis nichts besseres bekommen. ich hatte seinerzeit die wahl zwischen dem und dem deuter und fand letztlich den deuter nen kleinen tick besser. mir hat das material nicht so zugesagt. ich würd mal zum bikemax gehn, die haben die teile da an der wand hängen und vergleichen.



Danke für den Hinweis, das werde ich auch mal machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Der Rucksack ist gepackt.


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Mal schaun welche Schuhe ich anziehe.


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe zwei Paar in schwarz.


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

......die Flachen oder die Knöchelhohen.


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Meine Kontaktlinsen sind alle.


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

......Kaugummis


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

....noch ein paar Riegel


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

........Puderdöschen


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

.....die gewaschenen Klamotten noch schnell aufhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Manoman, ich muss den Wecker noch unbedingt auf so'ne unmenschliche Zeit einstellen.


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

.....stimmt, wo ist meine Schokoladenseite? Sonst bekommt der Schweizer noch Angst vor mir.


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Ob ich die Haare nochmal schnell töne?
Ach so ein Quatsch......jetzt dreh nicht gleich am Rad. Nur weil Du mal ans Meer fährst.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mal schaun welche Schuhe ich anziehe.



Das Problem habe ich auch gerade


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Ha, Wahltho wird sich umschaun.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .....stimmt, wo ist meine Schokoladenseite? Sonst bekommt der Schweizer noch Angst vor mir.



Die Schokolade bring ich mit, musst dann nur noch die Seite zur Verfügung stellen 

So ab in die Dusche, Wimpern zupfen, Augenbrauen nachziehen, noch etwas Rouge auf legen und ab nach Francenfurt .....


Ob ich alles dabei habe was ich brauch ....
Laptop, Handy, MasterCard, 1 paar Socken, 1 u-Hose ..... reicht für zwei Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich auch gerade



Das ist doch kein Problem, das ist Lebensinhalt.


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ......
> 
> 
> Ob ich alles dabei habe was ich brauch ....
> Laptop, Handy, MasterCard, 1 paar Socken, 1 u-Hose ..... reicht für zwei Wochen



Männer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich füge mich nur ungern tatenlos in mein Schicksal.



...  hmm, beug' Dich einfach nur über den Küchentisch


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Was pfuschst Du mir eigentlich hier in mein Kunstwerk. Das sah so toll aus.

Gute fahrt.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

puh die caro kann echt gut spamen...wahltho gratuliere  war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten...


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...  hmm, beug' Dich einfach nur über den Küchentisch



Noch so einer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ha, Wahltho wird sich umschaun.



Keine Sorge Caro, ich krieg Dich noch, denn Du willst ja auch


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub es ist besser wenn ich jetzt gehe. 

Und vergiss nicht was zu A****, Wahltho.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Oktober 2007)

gudee
em kurze frage hab ich was verpasst? meer?? rucksack packen??


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gudee
> em kurze frage hab ich was verpasst? meer?? rucksack packen??



Ich fahre morgen ans Meer. Achja Sonnenmilch.....*undweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen ans Meer. Achja Sonnenmilch.....*undweg*



so wasser?? oder felsenmeer... ?  ich denk mal 2teres oderr


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen ans Meer. Achja Sonnenmilch.....*undweg*



VErgess es Sonneschirmche ned 

So noch Zähneputzen und los, zum Glück gibt es in D-Land keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen..... Da kann mein kleiner Schwarze mal wieder laufen 

Frankfurt ich komme 

@Lugga melde mich von unterwegs ... Denke mal um Ecke 6 kann ich bei dir sein ...


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

@Schweizer: bin jetzt biken und frühestens um 1900 zurück


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen ans Meer. Achja Sonnenmilch.....*undweg*



die ist echt wichtig - man bekommt nen sonnenbrand vom strahlenden lächeln der anderen, wenn man wieder was cooles geschafft hat. und dunkle gläser in die brille


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so wasser?? oder felsenmeer... ?  ich denk mal 2teres oderr


Si SeÅor


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Schweizer: bin jetzt biken und frühestens um 1900 zurück



Mal schauen evtl. fahre ich dann durch und bring meine Möhre morgen mit 

8:30 bei dir?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

516


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ob ich die Haare nochmal schnell töne?
> Ach so ein Quatsch......jetzt dreh nicht gleich am Rad. Nur weil Du mal ans Meer fährst.



fürs meer bitte bitte bitte den bikini nicht vergessen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> fürs meer bitte bitte bitte den bikini nicht vergessen.



Wieso braucht man 'nen Bikini, wenn man an's Meer fährt?...


... da wird doch nackisch gebadet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

hast ja recht.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast ja recht.




also ich muss schon was anhaben, sonst kommen die japanischen walfänger und schlachten mich ab


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also ich muss schon was anhaben, sonst kommen die japanischen walfänger und schlachten mich ab



Dann schwenk ich mein Greenpeace Fähnchen und scheuch sie.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann schwenk ich mein Greenpeace Fähnchen und scheuch sie.



ach, schiebst du mich dann auch wieder zurück ins wasser?


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> carbon ist sowieso dem beste!



   




Moin, oder middach, oder so...


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin, oder middach, oder so...



mahlz. - aber nur für dich ist carbon am besten...ich steh auf bahnschienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So gehe mal Schokki und Käse kaufen



 So ist`s brav!!


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier läuft gerade roam



 habe meine Roam-DVD wieder gefunden!!! 


...trotzdem noch nicht dazu gekommen sie zu schauen...


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach, schiebst du mich dann auch wieder zurück ins wasser?



Rollen dürfte gehen.


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mahlz. - aber nur für dich ist carbon am besten...ich steh auf bahnschienen



naja, was gescheites Langbeiniges gibt es ja noch nicht aus Carbon. Sollte ich sowas also mal fahren, wird es auch was geschweißtes sein!


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Erledigt, jetzt musste schieben
> ...


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Reif  ...



So sind sie am süßesten und saftigsten!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach, schiebst du mich dann auch wieder zurück ins wasser?




Genau, schieb den Wahl zurück in's Meer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin, oder middach, oder so...



passt schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mahlz. - aber nur für dich ist carbon am besten...ich steh auf bahnschienen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So sind sie am süßesten und saftigsten!!!



Hmm süsse, saftige Schneckschen, mir läuft das Wasser im Munde zusammen 

Man nennt mich auch "Häuptling Flinke Zunge",...

... weil ich den Zugerguss so schnell ablecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hab für morgen gar nicht die richtigen Klamotten.



laß sie halt weg, das paßt immer!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

496


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

... alle zwei Tage 'ne K-Frage scheint der neue Rythmus zu sein


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Schokolade bring ich mit, musst dann nur noch die Seite zur Verfügung stellen
> 
> So ab in die Dusche, Wimpern zupfen, Augenbrauen nachziehen, noch etwas Rouge auf legen und ab nach Francenfurt .....
> 
> ...



vergisses rädche ned un des hessischdickjonärrie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> habe meine Roam-DVD wieder gefunden!!!



Echt? - War 'se im Lenkerstulpen?


----------



## Tonino (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Echt? - War 'se im Lenkerstulpen?



Ich schau mir die ROAM hier auch gerade an.


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Echt? - War 'se im Lenkerstulpen?



shice oversized.............



@gerdi: ferrdellnachsibbe!!!!


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich schau mir die ROAM hier auch gerade an.









 ich auch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oder the collective


----------



## Tonino (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe ROAM-The Collective hier und die 5 Stund Folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Echt? - War 'se im Lenkerstulpen?



nö, die lag hier so rum. D.h. ich muß sie hier schon mal in den Händen gehabt haben...


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> @gerdi: ferrdellnachsibbe!!!!



supifeini!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich habe ROAM-The Collective hier und die 5 Stund Folgen.



Ich überleg' gerade ob ich auch noch NWD6 und 5 ordere


----------



## Tonino (18. Oktober 2007)

Habe gerade die NWD 6 + 7 bestellt! Dauer ca. 1 Woche!!


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich überleg' gerade ob ich auch noch NWD6 und 5 ordere








 mach mal, ich leih mir die gern mal aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach mal, ich leih mir die gern mal aus.



NWD 6 ist bestellt, sollte eigentlich Samstag schon da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> NWD 6 ist bestellt, sollte eigentlich Samstag schon da sein








 geil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geil








 sehr geil


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Oktober 2007)

morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> morgen








N'abend Gresi


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> morgen








 Du auch ans Meer?


----------



## Miss H (18. Oktober 2007)

Tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Tach auch








Tach auch Missy


----------



## Miss H (18. Oktober 2007)

ahhh,   

wer fährt denn allse zur Gimbiersatzperty von K. aus


----------



## Miss H (18. Oktober 2007)

ich meinte, wer alles zu Gimbiersatzparty von K. aus fährt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ich meinte, wer alles zu Gimbiersatzparty von K. aus fährt










Ich nich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... ich fahr' dafür gleich auf den Alden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (18. Oktober 2007)

keiner spielt mit mir    

bin schon wieder weg


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ich meinte, wer alles zu Gimbiersatzparty von K. aus fährt








 ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und ich hab den gerd im gepäck.


----------



## Miss H (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du auch ans Meer?









genau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to be precise: Du fährst von H. und nicht von K.


----------



## Maggo (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Just to be precise: Du fährst von H. und nicht von K.



halts maul, du hast ja keine ahnung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> halts maul, du hast ja keine ahnung.




Ok, ich bin ja schon ruhig


----------



## arkonis (18. Oktober 2007)

wo ist die Party


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2007)

@Arachne 

SM mir mal Deine Festnetznr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Oktober 2007)

nabend 
alles fit


----------



## Zilli (18. Oktober 2007)

Tach auch,
schöne Grüße von weiter wech hier, schöne Landschaften und Trails hat's hier. 
Irgendwie seh ich hier alles nur aus der Biker-Brille . Bei einer Fuß-Wanderung auf die Frage meines Sohnes: "Müssen wir hier links oder rechts lang ?" sagte ich zu ihm:
"Fahr links vorbei"  
Bis Sonndach (Wo )


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> schöne Grüße von weiter wech hier, schöne Landschaften und Trails hat's hier.
> Irgendwie seh ich hier alles nur aus der Biker-Brille . Bei einer Fuß-Wanderung auf die Frage meines Sohnes: "Müssen wir hier links oder rechts lang ?" sagte ich zu ihm:
> "Fahr links vorbei"
> Bis Sonndach (Wo )


----------



## Arachne (18. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> schöne Grüße von weiter wech hier, schöne Landschaften und Trails hat's hier.
> Irgendwie seh ich hier alles nur aus der Biker-Brille . Bei einer Fuß-Wanderung auf die Frage meines Sohnes: "Müssen wir hier links oder rechts lang ?" sagte ich zu ihm:
> "Fahr links vorbei"
> Bis Sonndach (Wo )



12:00/15 Türmchen.

Schönen Urlaub noch!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Oktober 2007)

Hab mich heute endlich mal wieder aus meinem Sessel erheben können und bin mal ein Ründchen um Eppstein geschossen. Kühl, aber wunderschön da draußen!  



Zilli schrieb:


> Irgendwie seh ich hier alles nur aus der Biker-Brille . Bei einer Fuß-Wanderung auf die Frage meines Sohnes: "Müssen wir hier links oder rechts lang ?" sagte ich zu ihm:
> "Fahr links vorbei"


Ging mir auf der Heimfahrt von 24h-Rennen in Duisburg so ähnlich. Du fährst hinter einem Schnarcher auf der Autobahn her und rufst "links", damit er dich vorbei läßt.   Oder man pirscht sich in den Windschatten an und zieht nach der nächsten Kurve mit vollgas vorbei, damit er sich bloß nicht anhängen kann.   Ging interessanterweise nicht nur mir so.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Sooooo,...

... war noch ca 2 1/2 Stunden trailig on Tour 

Hat sich gelohnt. Das Wetter war noch sehr schön, wenn es auch schon relativ frisch war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wo ist die Party








 Hier ist immer Party


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier ist immer Party



aber richtig!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Yeah ! ! !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

@Lugga: Und wie war der Jungfernritt


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Lugga: Und wie war der Jungfernritt



Sehr schön, Gabel braucht etwas weniger Luft und der Dämpfer ne andere Feder. Mir ist zum jetzigen Zeirtpunkt schleierhaft wie Du mit ner 650 Feder fährst. Die 700 ist viel zu hart ich denk 400-500er dürfte O.K. sein.
Wieviel Sag hast mit Deiner Feder?



Hab mich einmal schön gelegt, aber nix schlimmes.


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> S
> Wieviel Sag hast mit Deiner Feder?
> 
> 
> ...



und gleich übertreiben


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> und gleich übertreiben





so sind se halt die richtigen Kerle....






Wenn das Bike aber doch die Haftung verliert, wenn man mal etwas schneller


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so sind se halt die richtigen Kerle....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo warst Du denn ?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Alex war auch da, vielleicht ist er auch noch da, hatte Damenbegleitung



Muß mal den Macker ausem Auto holen bevor es jemand anderes tut


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wo warst Du denn ?



Mein neuer Lieblingstrail vom Alden runter, HKN fand Ihn auch klasse. Laß mich erstmal ans Auto....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

und welcher ist das?


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> und welcher ist das?



ei hinne nunner beim alde


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

ha ha da gibt es viele


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

N'abend hkn 




habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei hinne nunner beim alde



Hinten an der Mülltonne, wo letztens die Bilder von 'rumgingen?


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend hkn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



richtig...geiler weg...aber so anspruchsvoll wie uwe ihn findet fand ich ihn jetzt nicht. macht aber schon ziemlich spaß. ich bin da zwar auch einmal unfreiwillig abgestiegen...aber nix passiert und gleich noch mal probiert


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

achso - servus hopi und wahltho


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> richtig...geiler weg...aber so anspruchsvoll wie uwe ihn findet fand ich ihn jetzt nicht. macht aber schon ziemlich spaß. ich bin da zwar auch einmal unfreiwillig abgestiegen...aber nix passiert und gleich noch mal probiert



so kann auch nur der Hubel bezwinger reden


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> so kann auch nur der Hubel bezwinger reden


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

also wenn wir mal von unserer letzten Tour vom alten ausgehen wo ist der dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> also wenn wir mal von unserer letzten Tour vom alten ausgehen wo ist der dann?



ne ecke weiter rechts...da haben wir zusammen schon mal runter geguckt


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Wenn Du neben dem Müllhäuschen stehst und richtung Feldi schaust, schaust du auf den Weg. Runterfahren und rechts halten


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Hatte Zuhause wieder nen Platten


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Der Vorbau ist doch tatsächlich mädchenhaft, hab ihn die ganze Tour nicht aus den Augen gelassen


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

dann wundert es mich auch nicht wenn Du dich langm achst  wenn DU deine Teile bewunderst und nicht auf den Boden kuckst


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

aber er ist zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hatte Zuhause wieder nen Platten



maggo bist du´s



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist doch tatsächlich mädchenhaft, hab ihn die ganze Tour nicht aus den Augen gelassen



stimmt - mädchending


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> dann wundert es mich auch nicht wenn Du dich langm achst  wenn DU deine Teile bewunderst und nicht auf den Boden kuckst



Genau auf die Art und Weise habe ich mich schon mal absolut völlig dämlichst auf 'ner WAB gelegt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> aber er ist zu lang



Der Vorbau?


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

was anders kann und will ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> maggo bist du´s







habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt - mädchending



Für'n Enduro/FR schon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> was anders kann und will ich nicht beurteilen



Ich auch nicht


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

auf so einem Bike zwischen 40 und 60mm


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

So, Schlauch ist geflickt. HKNs Pumpe eingepackt, es kann losgehen.


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

so ich glaub ich hau mich gleich mal ins bettchen...muss ja mitten in der nacht raus  

also CR - wenn es bei mir regnet leg ich mich wiederr hin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> auf so einem Bike zwischen 40 und 60mm





Obwohl ich muss gestehen, dass ich grundsätzlich sehr kurze Vorbauten fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> auf so einem Bike zwischen 40 und 60mm



und dicker


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> So, Schlauch ist geflickt. HKNs Pumpe eingepackt, es kann losgehen.



ich kann dir noch nen neuen schlauch mit dem komischen ventil mitbringen. brauch ich eh nicht - ist sogar aus ST


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich glaub ich hau mich gleich mal ins bettchen...muss ja mitten in der nacht raus
> 
> also CR - wenn es bei mir regnet leg ich mich wiederr hin...



da weiß ich ja jetzt schon wo es morgen früh regnet.


Wahltho wie soeht das Wetter für morgen aus?


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und dicker




auf jedenfall...so nen dünnes CC-feilen gerät


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so ich glaub ich hau mich gleich mal ins bettchen...muss ja mitten in der nacht raus



Ich werd' heute auch nicht mehr alt, hab' nachem Biken hier noch jede Menge Kram zu Hause machen müssen, bin todmüde 

Viel Spass morgen und ich hoffe ihr habt gutes Wetter


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich kann dir noch nen neuen schlauch mit dem komischen ventil mitbringen. brauch ich eh nicht - ist sogar aus ST



mach das


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

das auch  so jetzt können wir ja wieder hopsen üben


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da weiß ich ja jetzt schon wo es morgen früh regnet.



nicht wirklich. das bike bereite ich jetzt noch für morgen vor. also heul net rum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wahltho wie soeht das Wetter für morgen aus?



Soll trocken bleiben, aber frisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> das auch  so jetzt können wir ja wieder hopsen üben



Si, Senore


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2007)

wann hat denn der frisch gebackene FRler zeit?


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Soll trocken bleiben, aber frisch...



so, dann werd ich mir jetzt die neue Freeride reinziehen und dann die Guggas schließen




nur eins muß noch gesagt werden:
















































GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wann hat denn der frisch gebackene FRler zeit?



Vielleicht schon So...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich sach dann auch mal GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Oktober 2007)

Und natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Oktober 2007)

Soo Rucksack is gepackt (8kg - Brötchen folgen noch ), is schon geil wie locker man mehr unterbringt als ich in den anderen stopfen musste 

@ hkn: was meinst du mit Bike vorbereiten? Luft aus den Reifen für mehr Grip und Sattel versenken  oder sonst noch was? Schutzblech kann wohl zuhause bleiben, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe sind wir ja recht langsam unterwegs - richtig? 

Dann geh ich auch mal ins Bett, muss ja früh raus (bist du so um 8 hier Ralph, seh ich das richtig?)


----------



## habkeinnick (18. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Soo Rucksack is gepackt (8kg - Brötchen folgen noch ), is schon geil wie locker man mehr unterbringt als ich in den anderen stopfen musste
> 
> @ hkn: was meinst du mit Bike vorbereiten? Luft aus den Reifen für mehr Grip und Sattel versenken  oder sonst noch was? Schutzblech kann wohl zuhause bleiben, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe sind wir ja recht langsam unterwegs - richtig?
> 
> Dann geh ich auch mal ins Bett, muss ja früh raus (bist du so um 8 hier Ralph, seh ich das richtig?)



nee um 0730 bis 0740  - vorbereiten heißt kette ölen und dämpfer/gabel reinigen. war ja heute im dreck unterwegs...ach die KeFü stresst. liegt wohl an der das es nicht richtig schaltet


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

bis gleich kollegen und kolleginnen.


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bis gleich kollegen und kolleginnen.




http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/e060.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]
http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/e060.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]
http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/e060.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]
http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/e060.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]
http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/e060.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]
http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/e060.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]
http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/e060.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bis gleich kollegen und kolleginnen.




http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/e060.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]
http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/e060.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]
http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/e060.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]
http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/e060.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]
http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/e060.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]
http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/e060.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]
http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/e060.gif[/IMG][/QUOTE]

oh, das hat wohl nicht so richtig geklappt


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

vorne fehlt jeweils


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> oh, das hat wohl nicht so richtig geklappt



so


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> so




danke


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> so



und wie kriecht man die nebeneinander?


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> danke









 gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gern!




novh was?


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> und wie kriecht man die nebeneinander?



so:


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

noch was - immer diese Tipfehler


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> so:




neion so richtig nebeneinander gekuschelt


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

sind wir der harte letzte Rest?


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> novh was?



Gern! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ach so, nebeneinander: Ich füge sie einfach mehrmals ein, ohne auf Enter zu drücken. Kommt halt auch drauf an, wie Du die Grafig eingefügt hast.


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> neion so richtig nebeneinander gekuschelt



als ob die nicht schon kuscheln würden...


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> sind wir der harte letzte Rest?



schaut so aus.


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> als ob die nicht schon kuscheln würden...




die sind viel zu quirlig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> schaut so aus.




also dann


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> die sind viel zu quirlig



Yeah!


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

schnarch


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> schnarch



ja, wenn ich schlau wäre, würde ich das jetzt auch...


----------



## Cynthia (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ihr Beiden, bin auch noch da!

Grüße von Cynthia


----------



## Cynthia (19. Oktober 2007)

@ Miss H:

Wer hat sich schon für das Novemberwochenende in der Pfalz gemeldet? Vielleicht fahren uwe50 und ich auch mit. Wäre das okay? Odenwald fällt aus familiären Gründen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Beiden, bin auch noch da!
> 
> Grüße von Cynthia



Fein!


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> @ Miss H:
> 
> Wer hat sich schon für das Novemberwochenende in der Pfalz gemeldet? Vielleicht fahren uwe50 und ich auch mit. Wäre das okay? Odenwald fällt aus familiären Gründen aus.



bisher mindestens sechs Plauscher.


----------



## Cynthia (19. Oktober 2007)

Es ist schon Freitag! Ich lege mich jetzt auch in die Waagrechte.

Gute Nacht an die Wachenden. 

Liebe Grüße
Cynthia


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## caroka (19. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin

Gude Maggo


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

gude caro, bei mir iss noch gar nicht richtig so
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sondern eher so
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




egal, ich spring gleich in die dusche und drink meinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und dann iss wieder alles


----------



## caroka (19. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude caro, bei mir iss noch gar nicht richtig so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin erstaunlich gut drauf. Liegt bestimmt daran, dass ich mich auf heute freue. 
Ich drink jetzt auch noch meinen Kaffee und dann geht es los mit packen.


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)




----------



## caroka (19. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Alles klar, ich mach mich los.


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Morsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (19. Oktober 2007)

morsche


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

morsche morsche morsche, das heißt


----------



## Breezler (19. Oktober 2007)

Guuden

es wird kalt in Hessens Wäldern


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

5° heute um 05:45 als ich losgeradelt bin, war schon wärmer aber war auch schon kälter. 

ah Kaffee ... endlich *schlürf*


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2007)

rock'n'roll


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Oktober 2007)

moin moin!


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> rock'n'roll


 
Was mich daran erinnert, das ich heute endlich die Karten bestellen muss!


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2007)

was'n für karten?


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Das verrat ich jetzt nicht, sonst ordert ihr Weicheier mir die noch vor der Nase weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

morsche morsche morsche,


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

Letzter


----------



## Breezler (19. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> 5° heute um 05:45 als ich losgeradelt bin, war schon wärmer aber war auch schon kälter.
> 
> ah Kaffee ... endlich *schlürf*



Irgendwie kams mir in Orschel wärmer vor als im Wald bei Buchschlag.
Lag wahrscheinlich an der Kanne Kaffee vor Abfahrt


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Wird dir unterwegs kalt geworden sein, als du die Kanne Kaffee im Wald wieder loswerden mußtest eh?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Und











































Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (19. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Wird dir unterwegs kalt geworden sein, als du die Kanne Kaffee im Wald wieder loswerden mußtest eh?



Stimmt, die Kälte kam von unten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

So, ich mach mich mal auf's Bike, bis später


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Soderle, war ein schöner Ride nach ffm 

... wenn auch zumindest gefühlt noch ein wenig frischer als gestern


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Sonst alle ausgeflogen eh?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Sonst alle ausgeflogen eh?



Ein grosser Teil ist doch heute ans Meer


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Das ist nicht fair würde ich sagen. 

Ja ich weiß, Jeder wie er es verdient. 

Ich radel nachher wohl zumindest über einen größeren Umweg nach Hause ... mal sehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Das ist nicht fair würde ich sagen.
> 
> Ja ich weiß, Jeder wie er es verdient.
> 
> Ich radel nachher wohl zumindest über einen größeren Umweg nach Hause ... mal sehen.



Es sei Ihnen gegönnt 

Ich hoffe nur, dass alle heil wieder kommen 

Wenn ich heute hätte Urlaub nehmen können, wäre ich auch evtl. mitgefahren. So mach ich auch nachher noch eine Tour mittels Umweg nach Hause


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Hab grad erfahren das ich morgen auch hier im Betrieb sein darf. **Grrrrrr**


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Am Wochenende wird es aber so richtig kalt.

Ich Hochtaunus müssen wir dann schon mit gefühlten Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt rechnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hab grad erfahren das ich morgen auch hier im Betrieb sein darf. **Grrrrrr**



Mein tiefempfundenes Mitgefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Kalt ist doch ok solange es sonnig und trocken ist, das zieht mir immer die Gauloises aus der Lunge raus 

Naja vielleicht kann ich ja am Sonntag noch eine kleine Runde drehen, bis zum Alden hoch ist mir eher zu heftig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Kalt ist doch ok solange es sonnig und trocken ist, ...



Prinzipiell schon, aber man muss sich erst wieder dran gewöhnen 

Komm' Sonntag ruhig mit, das wird 'ne echte Plauschertour und vom Tempo her echt nicht besonders schnell. Sind genug dabei, die hinten mitfahren und superlustig ist es auf jeden Fall


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich morgen a**** und am Sonntag noch stundenlang unterwegs bin, und nächste Woche wieder im Laden bin und noch anderweitig am umherziehen, wird mich meine Frau wochenlang ignorieren 

Mal sehen, vielleicht bin ich aber mal am Türmchen unten um zumindest guten Tag zu sagen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen Gerd


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Prinzipiell schon, aber man muss sich erst wieder dran gewöhnen
> 
> Komm' Sonntag ruhig mit, das wird 'ne echte Plauschertour und vom Tempo her echt nicht besonders schnell. Sind genug dabei, die hinten mitfahren und superlustig ist es auf jeden Fall



moin, 


 
@ Frank
komm ruhig mit, da hab ich wenigstens einen Gesprächspartner - hinten, ganz hinten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Moin Missy, was geht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Missy, was geht?



Hi, wenn ich Dich im Forum sehe, dann wird es spannend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hi, wenn ich Dich im Forum sehe, dann wird es spannend



Wieso spannend??  *Geschmeicheltgucksmilie*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Muss erstmal mit der Chefin sprechen, was die dazu meint wenn ich mich permanent irgendwo rumtreibe - besonders ganz hinten mit ominösen Damen


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Muss gleich erstmal rauf ins andere Labor.  

Argh Proben sind schon da ... also ab mit mir, bis später. Treibt's ned so dolle.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> ... besonders ganz hinten mit ominösen Damen



Das war jetzt aber nicht besonders schmeichelhaft - Missy ist doch eine ganz, ganz Liebe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Treibt's ned so dolle.



Das wird uns schwerfallen


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Gerd



Guten Morgen! 

Habe heute Morgen mal vorsichtshalber das Windstoppertrikot gewählt. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich jetzt total naß geschwitzt bin...  War in der Sonne dafür doch noch etwas zu mild. Trotz der recht steifen Brise aus West.


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Heute nachmittag hätte ich Zeit und Lust, ein bißchen durch den Wald zu gurken

ab 17 Uhr Gundel? Kommt jemand mit?  (16:30 ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe heute Morgen mal vorsichtshalber das Windstoppertrikot gewählt. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich jetzt total naß geschwitzt bin...  War in der Sonne dafür doch noch etwas zu mild. Trotz der recht steifen Brise aus West.



Tja Mittags ist eben doch ein ganzes Stück wärmer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ab 17 Uhr Gundel? Kommt jemand mit?  (16:30 ?)



Muss mal schauen, könnt' klappen, wär aber heute wahrscheinlich ein ganz konventioneller Zweier, flott wird er aber bestimmt rotzdem


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Heute nachmittag hätte ich Zeit und Lust, ein bißchen durch den Wald zu gurken
> 
> ab 17 Uhr Gundel? Kommt jemand mit?  (16:30 ?)



da müßte ich hier schon 15:30 Uhr die Segel streichen...


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Muss erstmal mit der Chefin sprechen, was die dazu meint wenn ich mich permanent irgendwo rumtreibe - besonders ganz hinten mit ominösen Damen



Bring die Chefin mit,


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

330


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Bring die Chefin mit,



Foto?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> da müßte ich hier schon 15:30 Uhr die Segel streichen...




Na und?


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja Mittags ist eben doch ein ganzes Stück wärmer



Genau!  Find` total blöd, dass die jetzt die Zeit wieder umstellen wollen...  Können die nicht mal `nen bisschen Rücksicht auf meine Garderobe und meinen Etat nehmen???


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na und?


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> da müßte ich hier schon 15:30 Uhr die Segel streichen...



Hi Gerd,

Du würdest mich sowieso wieder ins schach matt jagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Muss mal schauen, könnt' klappen, wär aber heute wahrscheinlich ein ganz konventioneller Zweier, flott wird er aber bestimmt rotzdem



aaaaalso, so flott - ich weiß nicht,


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

@Missy: Also 16:30 Uhr Gundi oder ? 

Erst biken und was dann?....


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hi Gerd,
> 
> Du würdest mich sowieso wieder ins schach matt jagen



Du meinst, ich würde eh wieder hin und her fahren und Dich nicht finden...


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Missy: Also 16:30 Uhr Gundi oder ?
> 
> Erst biken und was dann?....




ein heißer tee mit Zitrone


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Missy: Also 16:30 Uhr Gundi oder ?
> 
> Erst biken und was dann?....



Geht bei mir auch eher, muß es nur wissen, damit ich das Amt rechtzeitig verlassen kann


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du meinst, ich würde eh wieder hin und her fahren und Dich nicht finden...



Wieso nicht finden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ein heißer tee mit Zitrone



Nur einen Tee mit Zitrone?


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur einen Tee mit Zitrone?



was heiß "nur", du kennst meinen tee nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> was heiß "nur", du kennst meinen tee nicht



Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Missy: Also 16:30 Uhr Gundi oder ?
> 
> Gehts bei Dir eventuell und vielleicht auch eher? - desto mehr Zeit bleibt uns


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Gehts bei Dir eventuell und vielleicht auch eher? - desto mehr Zeit bleibt uns



Evtl. schon 16:00 Uhr ...


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Evtl. schon 16:00 Uhr ...




wann weiß ich das?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> wann weiß ich das?



Ok, sagen wir 16:00 Uhr - sollte klappen


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Wieso nicht finden?



weil Du dann vielleicht schon wieder weg gerast bist, so wie letztes mal an der Gundel...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Leute am Sonntag solltet Ihr Euch warm anziehen (wirklich im Sinne von Kleidung), denn es soll verdammt kalt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

So und jetzt wünsche ich eine gesegnete Mahlzeit


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So und jetzt wünsche ich eine gesegnete Mahlzeit



HALLO, wir haben gerade mal halb zwölf!  Ich habe noch nicht mal gefrühstückt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> HALLO, wir haben gerade mal halb zwölf!  Ich habe noch nicht mal gefrühstückt.



Das ist der Kantineneffekt


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> weil Du dann vielleicht schon wieder weg gerast bist, so wie letztes mal an der Gundel...



Gerd, wie könnte ich Dir davon radeln ?


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, sagen wir 16:00 Uhr - sollte klappen


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

ich muß jetzt mal was tun . . .


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ich muß jetzt mal was tun . . .



um es mit wahlthos Worten zu sagen:

Du hast mein tief empfundenes Mitgefühl!


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

irgendwie vergehen hier die ersten zwei Stunden immer wie im Zeitraffer!


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

299!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

298


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

und...

_Bäuerchen!!!_


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> und...
> 
> _Bäuerchen!!!_



nun kann sich es wahlthöchen ins Bettchen legen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nun kann sich es wahlthöchen ins Bettchen legen!



Schön wär's


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schön wär's



keiner da, mit dem es sich gerade lohnt?


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

16:00 Gundel? Hm vielleicht auf meiner nicht-so-direkten-Heimfahrt mal guten Tag sagen ... wenn ich es noch rauf packe ... 

Chefin mitbringen? Die fährt kein Rad. Komplizierte Geschichte


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> 16:00 Gundel? Hm vielleicht auf meiner nicht-so-direkten-Heimfahrt mal guten Tag sagen ... wenn ich es noch rauf packe ...




coooool man


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> keiner da, mit dem es sich gerade lohnt?




ich sag nur Peperoni .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> keiner da, mit dem es sich gerade lohnt?



Muss doch ausgeruht sein für Missy...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ich sag nur Peperoni .....



Peperoni?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> coooool man


 
Soll nur heißen, ich bin oben, schüttel euch die Hände und roll dann übern Meisterturm nach Hause, für mehr bin ich heute nicht mehr in der Lage.

Hab eh keine Ahnung wie ich da rauf komme. Über die Viehweide gehts ja NUR rauf und erst nach Hofheim und von hinten ...  ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ich sag nur Peperoni .....



war Dir heiß?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> war Dir heiß?!



Bin ich gewohnt, Frauen wird oft schon heiss nur bei meinem Anblick und in meiner Gegenwart schmelzen sie dann gleich dahin


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin ich gewohnt, Frauen wird oft schon heiss nur bei meinem Anblick und in meiner Gegenwart schmelzen sie dann gleich dahin



ach, Du warst auch beim DIMB-IG-Treffen?


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Super, eigentlich wollte ich jetzt gehen und noch eine Probe *grrrrrrrrrrrrrr* Goddamn it. Ich hasse es.


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Peperoni?



brennt zwei mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Hm bevor ich da raufkurbel müßte ich mir eigentlich noch was anderes anziehen, in meiner Hose hier geh ich da ein glaub ich ... na mal sehen was ich mache. Bin ja eigentlich zu alt für solche spontanten Sachen ... hi


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hm bevor ich da raufkurbel müßte ich mir eigentlich noch was anderes anziehen, in meiner Hose hier geh ich da ein glaub ich ... na mal sehen was ich mache. Bin ja eigentlich zu alt für solche spontanten Sachen ... hi



erstens: geb. 74 - könntest mein Sohn sein,
zweitens: hattest du schon 2 Stunden Zeit zum überlegen
drittens: fällt mir nichts mehr ein von wegen Spontanität


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Hab nix zu süffeln bei, keinen Helm, hab 60 Stunden Woche, bin fett und faul ... wenn ich es packe, hier 14:15 zu verschwinden, komm ich über Lorsbach mal kurz rauf und dreh dann wieder um, damit ich euch nicht zu sehr belästige


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Und außerdem, wenn du in meinem Profil rumschnüffelst : du bist Energie-Engel - und genau DIE muss ich mir einteilen


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> brennt zwei mal



Wen?  Aua!


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wen?  Aua!




und auch die unzerkauten Johannisbeeren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

276


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Hab nix zu süffeln bei, keinen Helm, hab 60 Stunden Woche, bin fett und faul ... wenn ich es packe, hier 14:15 zu verschwinden, komm ich über Lorsbach mal kurz rauf und dreh dann wieder um, damit ich euch nicht zu sehr belästige




wär aber schon mal gut zu wissen, wer die Fäden hier im Forum in der Hand hat


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Oktober 2007)

gudee!
wer kommt denn alles am Sonntag mit ?


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

@waltho

bis 16 Uhr am Gimbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich eher nicht. 

So ich hau jetzt hier ab und versuche 1600 oben zu sein. Ich bin der bemitleidenswerte Kerl mit dem schwarzen Enduro. 

Wenn ich 16:15 nicht da bin, laßt euch von mir nicht aufhalten, wie gesagt ich fahr dann eh wieder heim


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> @waltho
> 
> bis 16 Uhr am Gimbi



Du meinst Gundelhardt, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Y E A H ! ! !


























Yeah was?


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst Gundelhardt, oder?





oje, ja de Gundel, aber jetzt is er schon weg


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> oje, ja de Gundel, aber jetzt is er schon weg



Na hoffentlich findet ihr euch!


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Oktober 2007)

na gerd du nicht am meer?


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> na gerd du nicht am meer?



Lugga wäre sicherlich tot umgefallen, wenn ich dort mit aufgetaucht wäre!


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lugga wäre sicherlich tot umgefallen, wenn ich dort mit aufgetaucht wäre!



em warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> em warum?



ehrlich gesagt, wüßte ich das auch gerne!


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, wüßte ich das auch gerne!



   oh man..


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oh man..



ganu!


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

zurück. superguter tag. keine richtig verletzten, bisserl gefi**tes material. jetzt badewann, danach schaltauge biegen und bremsen checken.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2007)

grosses unrecht.... ich bin auch gerade eben erst zur tür rein... das waren dann mal um die 2 stunden für die heimfahrt. und nach münchen fahre ich erst morgen früh...

ich fands auch suuuuuper! die leute total toll und alle total am gut drauf sein tun....  

als fotoschlampe wünsche ich mir einen muli für das nächste mal. wann wieder?

ps:kratzer im tauchrohr (also in dem rohr, welches eintaucht) bügelt man aus mit nagellack. den tip habe ich von nem profi leude. 

pss: schöne fotos gibts... aber schon viel material, 450 mb... wem soll ich das schicken? irgendwann muss ich mir mal sone online-galerie bauen.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> grosses unrecht.... ich bin auch gerade eben erst zur tür rein... das waren dann mal um die 2 stunden für die heimfahrt. und nach münchen fahre ich erst morgen früh...
> 
> ich fands auch suuuuuper! die leute total toll und alle total am gut drauf sein tun....
> 
> ...






Will sie haben die tollen Fotos. War klasse, naja der ein oder andere war schon nervig *lachweg* 

Crazy find ich besonders nervig wenn er trotz meiner Anwesenheit Wheelys fährt und das obwohl er weis das ich das nicht mag. Ganz doof ist auch wenn anfängt nur auf dem HR rumzuspringen. Ich kann sowas einfach nicht leiden.


Trotzdem wars klasse....wann wieder?

Morgen?  


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

meine BEIDEN oberschenkel sehn aus...


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meine BEIDEN oberschenkel sehn aus...



ei was hastn gemacht. ist dir das gps ins gemächt geplumpst?




Sorry, der musste sein!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Ich wollt grad schreiben das ich da was vergessen hatte...








und hier noch einer für Caro die sich unter all den Kerlen wie immer wacker geschlagen hat


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meine BEIDEN oberschenkel sehn aus...



Jammer net....is cool man...


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2007)

yeah!


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

die caro verdient


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ei was hastn gemacht. ist dir das gps ins gemächt geplumpst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Ei Gude, ich freue mich zu hören, dass Ihr alle noch lebt


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die caro verdient





Wo is se überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

unn natürlich...


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo is se überhaupt?



in der dusche............nehm ich an.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei Gude, ich freue mich zu hören, dass Ihr alle noch lebt



Nicht alle, zwei paar Bremsbeläge, vielleicht ein Schaltauge und mindestens ein Schlauch haben das zeitliche gesegnet. Aber das ist gut so


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

die ersten defekte waren von mir. wer war denn der mit dem schlauch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Crazy find ich besonders nervig wenn er trotz meiner Anwesenheit Wheelys fährt und das obwohl er weis das ich das nicht mag. Ganz doof ist auch wenn anfängt nur auf dem HR rumzuspringen. Ich kann sowas einfach nicht leiden.



Tja, der kann halt fahren der Gresi


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

achso: zwei mal schaltauge.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2007)

diverse kratzer, ein zerrissenes hemd (kariert).....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Nicht alle, zwei paar Bremsbeläge, vielleicht ein Schaltauge und mindestens ein Schlauch haben das zeitliche gesegnet. Aber das ist gut so



Die zählen nicht


----------



## caroka (19. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wo is se überhaupt?



Hier bin ich.  Nix Dusche erst mal Happihappi.  
Muss jetzt erst mal die Kinners verabschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> diverse kratzer, ein zerrissenes hemd (kariert).....



Wer biked denn im karierten Hemd


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2007)

@ luca: das nächste mal, wenn du einen fotoapparat bedienst, solltest du dir merken, dass es nur in den seltensten fällen von vorteil ist das gesäss zu fotografieren. oder stehst du auf meinen a****?


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> oder stehst du auf meinen a****?



auf deinen arbeit stehen???


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer biked denn im karierten Hemd



vorsicht, jemand vor dem du dich zu früchten hast wenn du ihren groll erst erweckt hast.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2007)

fast, maggo... das teil auf dem ich sitze, wenn ich a******


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

ausserdem heißt die frage: wer biked denn gut im karierten hemd, da kann ich dir am sonntag drauf antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> fast, maggo... das teil auf dem ich sitze, wenn ich a******



sesselpupser!


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

231. crazy mach die bilder hoch.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2007)

wo ist denn hakan der feldverdränger?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Oktober 2007)

ei gude!

fands auch klasse, aber auch ein wenig ermüdend, deswegen werd ich auch gleich dahin fahrn wos kuschelig ist 
Vorher aber noch ne kleinigkeit essen und vllt bissi duschen 
Bilder gibts dann irgendwann mal, is aber eh fast nix gutes dabei .... 

@ Uwe: auf so nem komischen Porsche-Liegehardtail könnt ich auch nicht fahren 

Der Materialmord ist dort aber wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen, auch wenns sich bei mir auf (einige, nicht weiter tragische) Kratzer  beschränkt


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die ersten defekte waren von mir. wer war denn der mit dem schlauch?



Stephan hatte nen platten als er hier das Bike rausholte



oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ luca: das nächste mal, wenn du einen fotoapparat bedienst, solltest du dir merken, dass es nur in den seltensten fällen von vorteil ist das gesäss zu fotografieren. oder stehst du auf meinen a****?



ist halt ein knackiges Kerlchen 



hier noch was:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Oktober 2007)

okok, ein paar lad ich noch hoch, soviel Zeit nehm ich mir noch, also kleinen Moment noch


----------



## caroka (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer biked denn im karierten Hemd


Is jetzt kaputt.   Ich hab dafür gesorgt, dass es spannend ist.  
Pillepalle Felsenmeer 











































Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> fands auch klasse, aber auch ein wenig ermüdend, deswegen werd ich auch gleich dahin fahrn wos kuschelig ist
> ..............


Ja, ich werd auch gleich in die Badewanne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Is jetzt kaputt.   Ich hab dafür gesorgt, dass es spannend ist.







caroka schrieb:


> Ja, ich werd auch gleich in die Badewanne.



Au ja, lass' mich Dein kleines Quietscheentchen sein


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Oktober 2007)

so auch daheim, ausgeladen- jetzt noch duschen. war das geil, super truppe, alle total gut drauf und am ende hatten wir uns auch alle total lieb


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Trotzdem wars klasse....wann wieder?
> 
> Morgen?









Bei mir ist der Samstag danach (27. Oktober) geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Au ja, lass' mich Dein kleines Quietscheentchen sein



 Vorsicht, caroka hat Kraft!


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Samstag danach (27. Oktober) geplant



Wenn es sich organisieren läßt, schaue ich es mir dann auch mal an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... und am ende hatten wir uns auch alle total lieb



Und vorher?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> so auch daheim, ausgeladen- jetzt noch duschen. war das geil, super truppe, alle total gut drauf und am ende hatten wir uns auch alle total lieb



Schleimer


----------



## caroka (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>



Ich habe mal die Protektoren getestet. Die funktionieren.  Hat bestimmt spektakulär ausgesehen, es ist mir aber nix passiert,  aber Deinen Protektoren. 

Auf den Bildern sieht man nicht richtig, wie schwierig das Gelände teilweise ist. Ich war erstaunt wie anstrengend das ist. Nicht nur körperlich, hauptsächlich mental. 
Dass man mehrere Linien fahren konnte, kam mir sehr entgegen. Mir ist manchmal nur vom Zuschauen ganz anders geworden.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2007)

ich hätte da so ein foto.... aber das bekommt nur die caro!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Protektoren getestet. Die funktionieren.  Hat bestimmt spektakulär ausgesehen, es ist mir aber nix passiert,  aber Deinen Protektoren.
> 
> Auf den Bildern sieht man nicht richtig, wie schwierig das Gelände teilweise ist. Ich war erstaunt wie anstrengend das ist. Nicht nur körperlich, hauptsächlich mental.
> Dass man mehrere Linien fahren konnte, kam mir sehr entgegen. Mir ist manchmal nur vom Zuschauen ganz anders geworden.




Jetzt sehen die Protektoren wenigstens wie Protektoren aus. Der Sturz hat spaktakulär ausgesehen, aber so richtig spektakulär. Zum Glück ist nix passiert.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Protektoren getestet. Die funktionieren.  Hat bestimmt spektakulär ausgesehen, es ist mir aber nix passiert,  aber Deinen Protektoren.
> 
> *allerdings sah das heftig aus *
> 
> Mir ist manchmal nur vom Zuschauen ganz anders geworden.



Meiner Mutter alleine von den Bildern


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich hätte da so ein foto.... aber das bekommt nur die caro!



Hatt ich nicht den Schaden am Hemd ausgiebig fotographiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich hätte da so ein foto.... aber das bekommt nur die caro!



Da bin ich ja neugierig!


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Meiner Mutter alleine von den Bildern



ja wo bleiben sie denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Protektoren getestet. Die funktionieren.  Hat bestimmt spektakulär ausgesehen, es ist mir aber nix passiert,  aber Deinen Protektoren.





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Jetzt sehen die Protektoren wenigstens wie Protektoren aus. Der Sturz hat spaktakulär ausgesehen, aber so richtig spektakulär. Zum Glück ist nix passiert.



 Dafür sind Protektoren ja schliesslich da. Gut das Dir nichts passiert ist, denn ich hatte mir schon ein wenig Sorgen gemacht 

Es sind übrigens Almuts Protektoren (zumindest die für die Beine)


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja neugierig!



Ich glaub ich weiß welches er meint, das von dem steilen Stück wo wir die Wurzel rausgerissen haben  Hab da glaub ich in nem guten Moment draufgedrückt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

So ich glaub' ich geh' besser auch mal duschen, denn ich war auch noch im Wald unterwegs und bin auch noch ein Stück mit der Missy zusammen gefahren. 

An der Guni haben wir den Frank getroffen und so habe den Admin auch mal persönlich kennengelernt 

Gleich kommt die Astrid und dann gibt's mit Almut zusammen einen flotten Dreier...

... erstmal nur beim DVD-schauen, aber schauen wir erstmal


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja wo bleiben sie denn?



ab jetzt immer mal ein paar mehr im Album.
Hab heut nicht mehr soo viel Zeit...und ich glaub ich muss die mal noch bissi verkleinern, mein Album is voll obwohl ich schon mächtig aufgeräumt hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

N'Abend z'sam. Ich sehe, ihr hattet Spaß und einen schönen Tag, das freut !


----------



## caroka (19. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> I........ Hab da glaub ich in nem guten Moment draufgedrückt



Sieht Dir ähnlich.


----------



## caroka (19. Oktober 2007)

So, geh mich mal hübsch machen und dann ist WE.  

Edit: Heute war Urlaub.


----------



## Frank (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ich glaub' ich geh' besser auch mal duschen, denn ich war auch noch im Wald unterwegs und bin auch noch ein Stück mit der Missy zusammen gefahren.
> 
> An der Guni haben wir den Frank getroffen und so habe den Admin auch mal persönlich kennengelernt


 
So isset, aber ich bin nur oller Mod und kein Admin - früher als ich noch gesund war und mehr Zeit zum Fahren hatte, war ich mal Super-Mod  

Sorry, das ich mich dann quasi wieder nach Hause verpieselt habe, aber bin ich zumindest erst runter zur Viehweide und dann nochmal rauf zum Meisterturm. Nun ess ich hier mal ein Süppchen und mal sehen was der Abend noch so bringt ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Oktober 2007)

So, grad läd noch eine Ladung, wenn die fertig ist kommt noch ne Handvoll, dann habe ich fertig und verzieh mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

202


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Oktober 2007)

So, alle Bilder die halbwegs was geworden sind, sind oben. Dann machts mal gut, bis demnächst mal wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> So, alle Bilder die halbwegs was geworden sind, sind oben. Dann machts mal gut, bis demnächst mal wieder



Bin schon am schauen, schöne Bilder


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Die Bilder sind coooooooooooooooooooooool man


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind coooooooooooooooooooooool man












 Geht doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geht doch!





Und ich würde sie gerne auf zwei Finger tanzen lassen - geht das?


----------



## Tonino (19. Oktober 2007)

Da hätten wir wohl den Smiley der Woche??


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Und ich würde sie gerne auf zwei Finger tanzen lassen - geht das?



irgendwie bestimmt, nicht so:


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Da hätten wir wohl den Smiley der Woche??



Wenn`s mal bei der Woche bleibt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind coooooooooooooooooooooool man









 Y E A H ! ! ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn Du heute abend alleine zu Hause sein solltest, kannst Du gerne noch vorbeikommen. Gleich kommt noch Luberon-Astrid zu uns und wir werden noch den Film Chocolat schauen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn`s mal bei der Woche bleibt...



Der Smiley ist ultrageil


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> irgendwie bestimmt, nicht so:



nein, so nicht, aber so ähnlich


----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Y E A H ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das eine Einladung? coooooooooooooooooool man  
ich klär das ab.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Da hätten wir wohl den Smiley der Woche??









 Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ist das eine Einladung? coooooooooooooooooool man
> ich klär das ab.



Natürlich war das eine Einladung... 

ach so man schreibt ja jetzt


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Y E A H ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du Genießer!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

3.333


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du Genießer!





 Drei auf einen Streich


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 3.333



ach deswegen die Party!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach deswegen die Party!



Genau 







 Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich war das eine Einladung...
> 
> ach so man schreibt ja jetzt




Bin schon fast unterwegs 




bis gleich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Bin schon fast unterwegs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supi


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

ist mit Ramstein hier zwar grad super kuschelig, werde trotzdem mal `nen bisschen raus gehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ist mit Ramstein hier zwar grad super kuschelig, werde trotzdem mal `nen bisschen raus gehen.



Viel Spass! 

und


----------



## ratte (19. Oktober 2007)

Allseits einen schönen guten Abend.

Schöne Bilder vom Meer. 

Ihr habt die letzten anderhalb Tage ja mal wieder gut vorgelegt hier.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ihr habt die letzten anderhalb Tage ja mal wieder gut vorgelegt hier.



N'abend Ratte, jo, hier ging's voll ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

So Astrid und Missy sind da, jetzt zeigt Almut den Damen erstmal, wie man Schokotrüffel produziert


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

rrüüüüüüüüüllpssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

satt!


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

and by the way


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> rrüüüüüüüüüllpssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> satt!



Maggo Du Sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Maggo Du Sau



ähhhh wie meinen


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

Wer kann mir den mal Erklären wie sich die Bezeichnung für die Hinterbaufeder zusammensetzt?

z.B. 700x2,3 oder 450x2,2 ....ich blick da nicht durch, hab mir aber auch noch nicht richtig viel Mühe gegeben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer kann mir den mal Erklären wie sich die Bezeichnung für die Hinterbaufeder zusammensetzt?
> 
> z.B. 700x2,3 oder 450x2,2 ....ich blick da nicht durch, hab mir aber auch noch nicht richtig viel Mühe gegeben



Ei Lugga ich peil das auch nicht so richtig, hab' schon mal gegoogelt, aber nie richtig ernsthaft, weil ich mit meiner Feder eigentlich klarkomm'

Aber Hopi oder Oldrizzo sollten Dir das doch erklären können, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ähhhh wie meinen



Hier rumrülpsen, ich mach' ja noch 'nen dezentes Bäuerchen und halt mir die Hand vor den Mund


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

das eine ist der eine wert, das andere der andere. kapiert ihrs denn nicht??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das eine ist der eine wert, das andere der andere. kapiert ihrs denn nicht??



Ne, muss man die eventuell miteinander multiplizieren?

650 x 2,3 = ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

und natürlich


----------



## Maggo (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, muss man die eventuell miteinander multiplizieren?
> 
> 650 x 2,3 = ???



wenn dus am ende durch den wochentag teilst kommst du auf dein körpergewicht.


so, gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

GN8 Maggo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

700 ist die Federhärte

2,3 ist der Hub, in mm umgerechnet also  2,3x2,54x10=58mm Hub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 700 ist die Federhärte
> 
> 2,3 ist der Hub, *in mm* umgerechnet also  2,3x2,54x10=58mm Hub



Du meinst *in Inch*, oder?


----------



## arkonis (19. Oktober 2007)

boah ist das kalt draussen, ich werde mal versuchen wieder aufs Rad zu kommen, aber wohl mehr den Fokos aufs Schwimmen im warmen Becken legen. Klettern geht leider nicht mehr  

wer kennt noch Santo & Johnny oder Little Richard, ziemlich antiker Rock'n Roll aber gar nicht so schlecht, habe da so eine Sammlung aus ur-alten Zeiten aufgegabelt


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 700 ist die Federhärte
> 
> 2,3 ist der Hub, in mm umgerechnet also  2,3x2,54x10=58mm Hub






2,3 ist der Hub in Inch, in mm umgerechnet also  2,3x25,4=58mm Hub


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Oktober 2007)

^^




wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst *in Inch*, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

So GN8 @All

Der Film ist aus, jetzt trüffelieren die Damen noch etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

Oh, whow, Schicht im Schacht... 

@wahltho: Wie war der Mädelabend?


----------



## Arachne (19. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Der Film ist aus, jetzt trüffelieren die Damen noch etwas



Da bekomme ioch doch glatt lust zu naschen!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da bekomme ioch doch glatt lust zu naschen!!!



Missy ist gerade heim.

Astrid und Almut trüffelieren noch in der Küche  

Vielleicht schau ich noch ein paar Minuten NWD7


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht schau ich noch ein paar Minuten NWD7


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

ach ja, wenn ich heute keine Kassette mehr bekomme, bin ich morgen nicht mit dabei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach ja, wenn ich heute keine Kassette mehr bekomme, bin ich morgen nicht mit dabei.



Dann sollten wir dafür sorgen, dass Du eine Kassette bekommst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich Dir dabei irgendwie helfen oder Dich motivieren kann, dann sag' Bescheid


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Und jetzt endgültig GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

149


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

... wir brauchen aber diesmal schei$$e lang für die K-Frage


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wir brauchen aber diesmal schei$$e lang für die K-Frage



Dann kommt man auch mal mit Lesen mit, ohne permanent online zu sein!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dir dabei irgendwie helfen oder Dich motivieren kann, dann sag' Bescheid



Ne Option wäre zum Beispiel morgen vom Alden oder gar vom Kleinen Feldi aus bis zum Hibike runterzusurfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

... brauchste nur 'ne Kassette oder auch noch 'ne Kette?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann kommt man auch mal mit Lesen mit, ohne permanent online zu sein!



Lag' aber nur daran, dass die Gang heute am Meer war 

Sonst wär' das mit der K-Frage heute schon durch gewesen


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... brauchste nur 'ne Kassette oder auch noch 'ne Kette?



Kette müßte ich zwar noch haben, würde aber wahrscheinlich doch eine kaufen. Wann willst Du denn heute fahren?


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

Hat es hier eigentlich geregnet? In Wiesbaden schon ein wenig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kette müßte ich zwar noch haben, würde aber wahrscheinlich doch eine kaufen. Wann willst Du denn heute fahren?



Bin relativ flexibel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat es hier eigentlich geregnet? In Wiesbaden schon ein wenig.



Hier in Kelkheim hat es einmal so richtig geschüttet. Ich war gerade in Hofheim und hab' nur ein paar Tropfen abbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin relativ flexibel



Wenn noch Hibike dann nicht zu spät. Evtl. 12:00 Uhr??

Vielleicht ist Manni auch noch mit von der Party und wir scheuchen ihn trailig über den Hochtaunus nach Kronberg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Man wenn ich nicht so müde wäre, könnte man ja glatt in aller Stille noch die K-Frage klarmachen, aber ich glaub' ich schleich in die Pofe.

Die Trüffelinchen scheinen auch gerade fertig zu sein, vielleicht kann ich ja noch was ablecken


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn noch Hibike dann nicht zu spät. Evtl. 12:00 Uhr??
> 
> Vielleicht ist Manni auch noch mit von der Party und wir scheuchen ihn trailig über den Hochtaunus nach Kronberg



können wir ja mal so anvisieren und morgen kurzfristig fest machen. Ich hoffe ich komme früh genug in die Gänge!


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Man wenn ich nicht so müde wäre, könnte man ja glatt in aller Stille noch die K-Frage klarmachen, aber ich glaub' ich schleich in die Pofe.
> 
> Die Trüffelinchen scheinen auch gerade fertig zu sein, vielleicht kann ich ja noch was ablecken



ach, da wird er nochmal wach?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Ne, war nix mehr zu holen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Meld' Dich einfach wegen morgen 

Die Kassette muss noch her, damit Du am Sonntag dabei bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Servus hkn und GN8


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

GN8 wahltho


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

geil - die treten auch noch auf der rolltreppe richtig rein.

http://25framez.com/2007/10/17/video-13-minutes-of-red-bull-metro-ride-2007-in-budapest/

dauert einwenig bis die action kommt, aber cooler movie

GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2007)

Morgen Maggo,
Du geisterst ja auch schon wieder hier rum...


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

stimmt, kann nicht mehr schlafen, ich glau ich probiers aber nochmal.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2007)

Na dann GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Moin, Moin


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Moin Jungs und Mädels


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

ach ganz vergessen - als ich gestern abend daheim war, hatte ich auch nen platten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

bei den felgen würd ich die reifen eh weglassen. braucht doch dann eh kein mensch mehr.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei den felgen würd ich die reifen eh weglassen. braucht doch dann eh kein mensch mehr.



ruhe du mit deinem kanadischen discountbike 

@wahltho - das wäre doch was für dich mit dem simon ne "gemütliche 125 km nightridetour 15er schnitt" zu fahren   millas würde ja vielleicht auch und wenn mehr mitfahren fährt er vielleicht auch am WE


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> Moin Jungs und Mädels



Moin, Moin 

Du solltest nächste Woche mit in den Rheingau kommen, da würdest Du dich neben Luberon-Robert mal wie ein Zwerg fühlen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei den felgen würd ich die reifen eh weglassen. braucht doch dann eh kein mensch mehr.



  

Die Felgen sehen jedenfalls porno aus


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ruhe du mit deinem kanadischen discountbike



stop mal. ich hab rein gar nichts gegen die teile gesagt, ganz im gegenteil, das war eine ode an die stabilität. je mehr ich drüber nachenke umso cooler find ich die dinger.


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Felgen sehen jedenfalls porno aus



die dinger sind 4cm breit, die würden gerds hinterbau (also den am rad) schon ohne reifen ausfüllen.


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

Morgen! 

Was für eine tolle Sonne.  Hoffentlich ist das morgen auch so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@wahltho: ich bezweifle, dass ich mit dem Antrieb noch ein auch nur wenig steileres Stück hoch komme. Mittlerweile springt die Kette nicht nur, wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe, sondern auch, wenn ich im Sitzen etwas reintreten muß.


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die dinger sind 4cm breit, die würden gerds hinterbau (also den am rad) schon ohne reifen ausfüllen.



Jo.....


----------



## Frank (20. Oktober 2007)

Moin ihr Lutscher! 

bin auf der A**** und find das Wetter so geil ... waren zwar nur 3° als ich her gestrampelt bin aber diese Luft und die Sicht - genial.

Gerd was für ne Kassette willst denn haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jo.....



am slayer iss im übrigen auch suuuperwenig platz, ich bezweifle dass das passen würde.


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

und ich brauche ultradringend 203mm scheiben vorne.


----------



## Frank (20. Oktober 2007)

111


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> am slayer iss im übrigen auch suuuperwenig platz, ich bezweifle dass das passen würde.



naja, bei dir passen die 2.5er minions rein, da die felge nicht breiter als meine 2.4er betty ist, passt die felge auf jedenfall bei dir rein


----------



## Miss H (20. Oktober 2007)

Moin zusammen,

Ihr seid ja schon wieder voll im Fred-Streß.
War ein g***er Abend gestern mit 'ner Monstertechnik

"mehr Kino geht nicht"  danke noch mal an das Ehepaar W.


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Moin ihr Lutscher!
> 
> bin auf der A**** und find das Wetter so geil ... waren zwar nur 3° als ich her gestrampelt bin aber diese Luft und die Sicht - genial.
> 
> Gerd was für ne Kassette willst denn haben?



Moin Frank,

`ne XT 11/34. Kostet in der 2008er Variante bei cycle-aix 35 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Ihr seid ja schon wieder voll im Fred-Streß.
> War ein g***er Abend gestern mit 'ner Monstertechnik
> ...



ja, fand ich bei meinem ersten Besuch auch beeindruckend...


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und ich brauche ultradringend 203mm scheiben vorne.



ultradringend  der nils ist ganz ST ohen verglasen gefahren


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

musste man in st soviel bremsen wie am meer? auf ner "normalen" tour passiert mir sowas nicht, k.a. warum das am meer so ist, ich vermute mal man gibt der bremse nicht genug zeit sich abzukühlen.


----------



## Frank (20. Oktober 2007)

Ob du bei HB ne 08er XT für den Preis bekommst, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Keine Ahnung wie der Kurs derzeit ist. Sollte aber lagerhaltig sein.

Ich muss endlich meine Bremsen tauschen ... die 555 geht mir doch etwas auf die Nerven hinten


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ob du bei HB ne 08er XT für den Preis bekommst, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Keine Ahnung wie der Kurs derzeit ist. Sollte aber lagerhaltig sein.
> 
> Ich muss endlich meine Bremsen tauschen ... die 555 geht mir doch etwas auf die Nerven hinten



Hab grad mal geschaut: Hb will `nen Zehner mehr. Aber meistens ist da ja noch ein wenig machbar...


----------



## Frank (20. Oktober 2007)

Bei Shimano geht meistens eher nix, außer du kaufst ne komplette XTR Gruppe


----------



## Miss H (20. Oktober 2007)

Macht mir mal ein bißchen Mut für morgen, gestern mit Waltho - ja, also das Laub hat mich wieder im Innersten vor Angst erzittern lassen.
Wir sind dann nur um den Staufen rumgesäuselt   und Waltho hatte so viel Geduld, danke   eigenlich wäre ein fliegender Kuss passender, aber den habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab grad mal geschaut: Hb will `nen Zehner mehr. Aber meistens ist da ja noch ein wenig machbar...



Hi Gerd, meld' Dich doch mal damit wir besprechen können was wir machen. Du kannst auch mit dem Bike zu mir kommen und wir fahren mit dem Mezze schnell zu HB.

Ich möchte heut' nur auf jeden Fall noch biken


----------



## ratte (20. Oktober 2007)

Morgäähn...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgäähn...



Maahhllzzeeiitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (20. Oktober 2007)

Also im Notfall hätte ich hier noch Kette und Kassette XT rumfliegen, da ich die von Cube noch etwas weiter runternudeln kann.
Werde gleich aber ebenfalls nochmal ein paar Läden hier unsicher machen, um eventuell noch das ein oder andere Stück Winterkleidung abzugreifen. 

...und irgendwann komme ich heute bestimmt nochmal aufs Rad.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

_Gerd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...und irgendwann komme ich heute bestimmt nochmal aufs Rad.



Genau darum geht es hier gerade, um das mal zu planen


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

Bin eben nicht schnell genug ans Telefon gekommen. Hat einer von euch bei mir angeklingelt?


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Gerd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_









 HIER!


----------



## Frank (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß zumindest schon mal das ich mich gleich wieder in den Sattel schwinge. Vielleicht dreh ich ja heute doch noch eine Runde, das Wetter ist zu gut als das man daheim faul rumliegen sollte!


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> musste man in st soviel bremsen wie am meer? auf ner "normalen" tour passiert mir sowas nicht, k.a. warum das am meer so ist, ich vermute mal man gibt der bremse nicht genug zeit sich abzukühlen.



also ST ist definitiv härter für die bremsen - wesentlich länger, höhere geschwindigkeiten die vernichtet werden wollen und mind. genauso steil...wie gesagt der carsten hatte auf seinem garmin bei dem einen trail 26% gefälle im durchschnitt


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin eben nicht schnell genug ans Telefon gekommen. Hat einer von euch bei mir angeklingelt?



ich wars nicht - hab mir beim mobilen bäcker was zum schnacken geholt


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Also im Notfall hätte ich hier noch Kette und Kassette XT rumfliegen, da ich die von Cube noch etwas weiter runternudeln kann.
> Werde gleich aber ebenfalls nochmal ein paar Läden hier unsicher machen, um eventuell noch das ein oder andere Stück Winterkleidung abzugreifen.
> 
> ...und irgendwann komme ich heute bestimmt nochmal aufs Rad.



Bringst Du mir ein langärmeliges Trikot mit!? Mit durchgehendem Reißverschluß und vorzugsweise in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin eben nicht schnell genug ans Telefon gekommen. Hat einer von euch bei mir angeklingelt?



Ich


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also ST ist definitiv härter für die bremsen - wesentlich länger, höhere geschwindigkeiten die vernichtet werden wollen und mind. genauso steil...wie gesagt der carsten hatte auf seinem garmin bei dem einen trail 26% gefälle im durchschnitt



ja, aber zwischendurch hats sicher immer wieder genug fahrtwind um die systeme anzukühlen!?


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Ich weiß zumindest schon mal das ich mich gleich wieder in den Sattel schwinge. Vielleicht dreh ich ja heute doch noch eine Runde, das Wetter ist zu gut als das man daheim faul rumliegen sollte!


----------



## ratte (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bringst Du mir ein langärmeliges Trikot mit!? Mit durchgehendem Reißverschluß und vorzugsweise in schwarz.


Willste mit?


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich wars nicht - hab mir beim mobilen bäcker was zum schnacken geholt



hättest mir eigentlich was mitbringen können!


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, aber zwischendurch hats sicher immer wieder genug fahrtwind um die systeme anzukühlen!?



also ich habe meine hintere scheibe dort durchgeglüht - aber probier mal die 200er scheibe, wäre ja toll wenn es dann gut wäre. quasi wäre das die günstigste lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hättest mir eigentlich was mitbringen können!



hättest du mal was gesagt...gab lecker sachen...


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Willste mit?



Ich weiß ja nicht wo Du hinfährst, in Kriftel wäre ich von hier aus jedenfalls schneller. Ich würde zwar tatsächlich gerne nach Klamotten schauen, die Technik ist aber wichtiger. D.h., ich präpariere mich jetzt und fahre dann nach fbh. Wann fährst Du Rad?


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

und wahltho haste dich nun zur taunus XXL tour gemeldet? endlich mal ne aufgabe


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also ich habe meine hintere scheibe dort durchgeglüht - aber probier mal die 200er scheibe, wäre ja toll wenn es dann gut wäre. quasi wäre das die günstigste lösung.



Habt ihr die gleichen Bremsen? Mit der XT hatte ich noch nie Glühprobleme! Ok, vielleicht bremst sie nicht ganz so kräftig...


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also ich habe meine hintere scheibe dort durchgeglüht - aber probier mal die 200er scheibe, wäre ja toll wenn es dann gut wäre. quasi wäre das die günstigste lösung.



ja, zumindest bis nächstes jahr dann was potenteres folgt.


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habt ihr die gleichen Bremsen? Mit der XT hatte ich noch nie Glühprobleme! Ok, vielleicht bremst sie nicht ganz so kräftig...



ja, haben wir. hkn fährt glaub ich ne 7er. der unterschied zwischen ner 180 er und ner 200er scheibe ist allerdings schon frappierend. egal obs bei der louise von nem kollegen ist oder eben an hkns juicy. und das du noch keine glühprobleme hattest könnte evtl auch mit deinem gewicht zu tun haben


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, zumindest bis nächstes jahr dann was potenteres folgt.



hmm, vom prinzip bin ich ja zufrieden mit der. ok, zur zeit könnte mal die hintere entlüftet werden - dafür muss ich mir aber entweder das kit-dingens kaufen (dann machts der stefan ) oder ich bringe es weg. selbst kann ich es ja nicht.

ne code wäre bestimmt auch toll.


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ne code wäre bestimmt auch toll.


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, haben wir. hkn fährt glaub ich ne 7er. der unterschied zwischen ner 180 er und ner 200er scheibe ist allerdings schon frappierend. egal obs bei der louise von nem kollegen ist oder eben an hkns juicy. und das du noch keine glühprobleme hattest könnte evtl auch mit deinem gewicht zu tun haben



Hätte auch nie gedacht mit meinen gut 80kg mal als Leichtgewicht bezeichnet zu werden...  Beim Sport war ich damit immer in der Königsklasse.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

...ich schau mal, ob Rammstein es schafft mich in die Gänge zu bringen...


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

wie man sieht gibts immer einen der noch irgendwas toppen kann. und wenns körpergewicht ist


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...ich schau mal, ob Rammstein es schafft mich in die Gänge zu bringen...



rammstein würde es binnen bruchteilen von sekunden schaffen mich von da wegzujagen wo es gerade läuft.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hätte auch nie gedacht mit meinen gut 80kg mal als Leichtgewicht bezeichnet zu werden...  Beim Sport war ich damit immer in der Königsklasse.



naja, ich bin ja laut denen komischen kerlen gestern nicht mehr einzuordnen - gewichtsklassentechnisch - o-ton gestern -> der fährt nicht über die steine, der schiebt sie weg


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> rammstein würde es binnen bruchteilen von sekunden schaffen mich von da wegzujagen wo es gerade läuft.



och ich höre das manchmal auch ganz gern. geil sinnlose texte...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und wahltho haste dich nun zur taunus XXL tour gemeldet? endlich mal ne aufgabe



Ging nur am w/e und die folgenden w/e's sind schon anderweitig für's Biken belegt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ne code wäre bestimmt auch toll.



Ich sach' nur: Hope!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sach' nur: Hope!!!



die DHler sagen aber wohl das die V2 besser wäre als die 6er


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

So Leute ich steh' vor 'ner schwierigen Entscheidung:

Bin gerade dabei die Laufräder an den Argon RoCCs neu zu sortieren. Soll ich auf mein Argon RoCC gleich 'nen Satz Spikereifen ziehen?? 

Der Laufradsatz ist nämlich voll kompatibel mit dem vom Helius CC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ging nur am w/e und die folgenden w/e's sind schon anderweitig für's Biken belegt



ach komm wahltho, das schiebste doch irgendwo dazwischen  hihi, ich fands cool das simon schreibt gemütliche 15 km durchschnitt, 8 stunden fahrzeit...ei ich wäre ja schon nach 10 minuten tot


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute ich steh' vor 'ner schwierigen Entscheidung:
> 
> Bin gerade dabei die Laufräder an den Argon RoCCs neu zu sortieren. Soll ich auf mein Argon RoCC gleich 'nen Satz Spikereifen ziehen??
> 
> Der Laufradsatz ist nämlich voll kompatibel mit dem vom Helius CC



auf meine alten ziehe ich auch mal die spikes drauf...allein das ich die wenigstens mal "montiert" habe und die nicht wieder ein jahr völlig unbenutzt rumliegen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, ich fands cool das simon schreibt gemütliche 15 km durchschnitt,....



Mein Gott, bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen wird man da ja noch nicht mal richtig warm


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott, bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen wird man da ja noch nicht mal richtig warm



ich glaub gestern hatten wir nen durchschnitt von 3 oder so und mir war nicht kalt während der fahrt


----------



## Frank (20. Oktober 2007)

So mal Sachen packen, in 15 Mins radel ich heim. Und dann mal sehen was die Regierung spricht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich glaub gestern hatten wir nen durchschnitt von 3 oder so und mir war nicht kalt während der fahrt



Wart ihr eigentlich nur am Meer oder auch an der Rinne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

nur am meer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nur am meer.



Wie kommt man vom Meer zur Rinne? Ist das weit?


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

darfste mich doch nicht fragen, ich in doch ein wegemerkembrio.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> darfste mich doch nicht fragen, ich in doch ein wegemerkembrio.



Ok - der Präsi von Spaltertours sollte das ja wissen


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> och ich höre das manchmal auch ganz gern. geil sinnlose texte...



...ich goß ihr Blut ins Feuer meiner Wut...

Die Texte sind fast so Porno, wie hkns LRS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ich starte dann mal...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich starte dann mal...



Genau Gerdi mal mal hinne ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

51


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau Gerdi mal mal hinne ....



nur noch schnell den Polar auslesen: 70%...


----------



## Arachne (20. Oktober 2007)

fertig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

48


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok - der Präsi von Spaltertours sollte das ja wissen



stimmt der wirds wissen...aber aus rücksicht auf mich, wird wenn ich mitfahre die anreise möglichst kurz gehalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt der wirds wissen...aber aus rücksicht auf mich, wird wenn ich mitfahre die anreise möglichst kurz gehalten



Ich hoffe, dass ihr am 27. Oktober dabei seid


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ihr am 27. Oktober dabei seid



mal gucken wie das wetter da ist und ob ich stefan wieder überreden bzw. mitschleppen kann


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ihr am 27. Oktober dabei seid



wasn das fürn tach??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wasn das fürn tach??



Samstag, Wetter soll sich bisher halten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

42


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

41.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

40


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Mcht mal hinne, Gerdi ist bestimmt gleich hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich seh' schon ihr macht das wieder aus, während ich unterwegs bin


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

ich mach garniggs. 37.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

36


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

ich bin irgendwie hundemüde, aber hauptsache heut morgen um sechs aufstehn und kein auge mehr zumachen können


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

dafür war ich schon bremsbeläge und ein neues thermostatregelteil (kommt  nicht ans rad) shoppen.


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

eigentlich müsste ich noch zur apotheke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

und auch ne neue scheibe?


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

nö, ich hol mir erstmal nen preis woanders. ich glaub auch nicht,dass unser dorfladen eine gehabt hätte. es gab auch nur swisstop grenn beläge, mal gespannt.


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

30. ich denk es iss eilisch.??!!??


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

29
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















find ich immer noch gut.


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

mach ich das jetzt also alleine??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

26 stück noch. komm schon ich willd as nicht kampflos für mich entscheiden.


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

25. ihr habts nicht anders gewollt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

Ach, noch über 20 Postings. Das reicht noch zum Einbau der neuen Sattelstütze.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und auch ne neue scheibe?



wer? (inkognito)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

So Leute Gerdi und ich müssen jetzt los Richtung Fuchstanz, bis denne


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ach, noch über 20 Postings. Das reicht noch zum Einbau der neuen Sattelstütze.



äh, selbst schreiben macht dings.........  

was für ne stütze? haste nicht schon nen neue gehabt?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was für ne stütze? haste nicht schon nen neue gehabt?


Das bessere ist der Feind des Guten.   Ist jetzt eine zum neuen Lenker passende Rac Face Next SL dran. Zwar nur wenig leichter ab die ist Sattelneigung feiner einstellbar. Auf der Easton, die ja nur in Rasten ging, hab ich die richtige Sitzposition irgendwie nicht gefunden. Die geht also fast neuwertig zum großen E. Dürfte ich nicht viel Verlust mit gemacht haben.


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

ßwieviel fehlt jetzt noch?


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

puh mein LRS sieht nach einem tag felsenmeer aus wie nach 1 jahr WAB


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

17


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ßwieviel fehlt jetzt noch?


Lumpige 14 g.   Die hätte ich ja theoretisch schnell, wenn ich den Kettenstrebenschutz (14 g), einen Flaschenhalter (26 g) oder die Hörnchen (60 g) weglassen würde, aber da geht Funktion doch vor.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

15


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Lumpige 14 g.   Die hätte ich ja theoretisch schnell, wenn ich den Kettenstrebenschutz (14 g), einen Flaschenhalter (26 g) oder die Hörnchen (60 g) weglassen würde, aber da geht Funktion doch vor.



mach paar speichen raus. mit nem 8er loch im rahmen gehn sicherlich auch je loch 5gramm, das läppert sich.


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh mein LRS sieht nach einem tag felsenmeer aus wie nach 1 jahr WAB



frag mich mal. hinterbau krumm, beläge am ar$ch da sind die vielen kratzer echt meine kleinste sorge. dafür wars geil.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach paar speichen raus. mit nem 8er loch im rahmen gehn sicherlich auch je loch 5gramm, das läppert sich.


 
Es gehen ja nochmal rund 30 g weg, wenn der neue Steuersatz rein kommt. Damit erledigt sich das "Problem" dann von selbst.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> frag mich mal. hinterbau krumm, beläge am ar$ch da sind die vielen kratzer echt meine kleinste sorge. dafür wars geil.


Was ,achst du denn immer mit deinen Rädern???


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Es gehen ja nochmal rund 30 g weg, wenn der neue Steuersatz rein kommt. Damit erledigt sich das "Problem" dann von selbst.



das stimmt wohl - geil wars. hinterbau krumm?

das schaltauge ist wieder gerade (stefan), habe vorne wie hinten kratzer beidseitig in den felgen, der bashguard sieht aus und der rahmen und die gabel haben mehrere neue kratzer...naja...nur die harten kommen in den garten


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

Bewirb dich mal bei Banshee als Testfahrer. Was der Josh Bender nicht klein bekommt, ist bei dir wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann krumm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

also wer sein bike gerne in top-look hat ist vielleicht am meer falsch


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also wer sein bike gerne in top-look hat ist vielleicht am meer falsch


Da fahr ich aber morgen mit unserer Frühschicht-Gruppe hin. Allerdings sicher eine gemäßigtere Linie als ihr.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bewirb dich mal bei Banshee als Testfahrer. Was der Josh Bender nicht klein bekommt, ist bei dir wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann krumm.



hihi...der bender...aber eier in der hose hat er...auch wenn er vielleicht sich seine gabel von leuten einstellen lassen sollte die es können - aber mut hat er...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

So langsam wird das spannend mit dem K.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo holt Luft und Arkonis ist auch auf der Lauer. Oder macht es Cynthia?


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

das hat in der meer rinne ein paarmal ordentlich gescheppert, war meiner meinug nach aber die einzige line die halbwegs funktioniert hat.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Da fahr ich aber morgen mit unserer Frühschicht-Gruppe hin. Allerdings sicher eine gemäßigtere Linie als ihr.



cool dann schon mal viel spaß. klar, es geht bestimmt auch ohne kratzer...aber so machts noch mal ne ecke mehr spaß


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

Versuchen wir´s doch mal!


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

ich habs jedenfalls nicht. gratulation an den gewinner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

gratulation lieber daniel. dann wäre das ja jetzt auch geklärt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Versuchen wir´s doch mal!


Ha! *Treffer! *


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das hat in der meer rinne ein paarmal ordentlich gescheppert, war meiner meinug nach aber die einzige line die halbwegs funktioniert hat.



nee nee nee lieber maggo...es gingen auch andere lines als deine  z.b. meine hkn-ist-der-felsen-line


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gratulation lieber daniel.


Danke! 
Dann kann ich ja gleich Biken gehen. Hab von meinem Schatz trotz Hochzeitstag eine kurze Runde genehmigt bekommen.   Mal sehen, ob ich mit den 30 g weniger gegenüber letzter Woche eine Sekunde schneller oben bin.


----------



## arkonis (20. Oktober 2007)

hö


----------



## arkonis (20. Oktober 2007)

mist


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> mist



deine zeiten sind vorbei. du kommst mitllerweile soagr schon ÜBER 5 BEITRÄGE ZU SPÄT.


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee nee nee lieber maggo...es gingen auch andere lines als deine  z.b. meine hkn-ist-der-felsen-line



blablablabla.  wiederholung!!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

so schauts zur zeit aus, einwenig geputzt und ein sonnenbad nehmend 





mein versenderbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> blablablabla.  wiederholung!!!!



das auf jedenfall...aber denk dann an das zweite schaltauge und kauf dir bis dahin auch noch armprotektoren


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mein versenderbike



schön isses. bis auf den sattel aber der muss ja in allererster linie zum draufsitzenden ar$ch passen.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schön isses. bis auf den sattel aber der muss ja in allererster linie zum draufsitzenden ar$ch passen.



richtig, der sattel ist bis jetzt der einzigste der wirklich hintern-kompatibel ist...alle anderen, und ich habe schon ne ganze menge ausprobier, gehen überhaupt nicht. und ein netter nebeneffekt = es ist auch noch der günstigste von allen


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2007)

Hab jetzt ne 400er Feder drin, jetzt funkst...

Wahltho ich versteh deine 650 nicht


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ne 400er Feder drin, jetzt funkst...
> 
> Wahltho ich versteh deine 650 nicht



wo haste die geklaut?


----------



## ratte (20. Oktober 2007)

Das nächste mal nehme ich keine Karte mehr mit, wenn ich einen Radladen betrete.  
Gut, die letzten drei Anläufe waren immer sehr preiswert, da nie gescheite Klamotten da waren, aber nun... Aber immerhin, kann der Winter jetzt kommen 
Fahrräder und Fahrer sind gewappnet.

@Kater
Glückwunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2007)

Dann wollen wir mal was nachholen:


habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja, ich bin ja laut denen komischen kerlen gestern nicht mehr einzuordnen - gewichtsklassentechnisch - o-ton gestern -> der fährt nicht über die steine, der schiebt sie weg



Der O-Ton war: Wie ein dicker Fels der von oben runterollt 






wahltho schrieb:


> Wie kommt man vom Meer zur Rinne? Ist das weit?


Rinne und Meer an einem Tag, wird von Spaltertours nicht angeboten 



Maggo schrieb:


> darfste mich doch nicht fragen, ich in doch ein wegemerkembrio.


Nee du gar net



wahltho schrieb:


> Ok - der Präsi von Spaltertours sollte das ja wissen


Der weiß es!



habkeinnick schrieb:


> stimmt der wirds wissen...aber aus rücksicht auf mich, wird wenn ich mitfahre die anreise möglichst kurz gehalten


Ich sag ja entweder oder und da ist dann entweder angesagt

Ist aber nicht soweit, schaut halt mal auf ne Karte, Felsenmmeer wird sich finden und die Burg auch. Wenn Ihr dann noch den Masstab der Karte berücksichtigt, besteht die Möglichkeit die Entfernung abzulesen  




habkeinnick schrieb:


> puh mein LRS sieht nach einem tag felsenmeer aus wie nach 1 jahr WAB


Dann sind se ja noch neuwertig 



Maggo schrieb:


> frag mich mal. hinterbau krumm, beläge am ar$ch da sind die vielen kratzer echt meine kleinste sorge. dafür wars geil.


Nils war begeistert als ich ihm vorhin berichtet hab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









habkeinnick schrieb:


> also wer sein bike gerne in top-look hat ist vielleicht am meer falsch


Der is auch falsch bei Spaltertours. Wer ohne Kratzer zurückkommt hat sich gedrückt.  



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Da fahr ich aber morgen mit unserer Frühschicht-Gruppe hin. Allerdings sicher eine gemäßigtere Linie als ihr.


 Ihr wollt doch da nicht wirklich runterfahren  Wieviel wiegt Dein Bike? 



habkeinnick schrieb:


> nee nee nee lieber maggo...es gingen auch andere lines als deine  z.b. meine hkn-ist-der-felsen-line


Die hkn-felssturz-line 



habkeinnick schrieb:


> wo haste die geklaut?


Hab bei der siebenhunderter die Hälfte abgeschnitten und sie dann auseinander gezogen. Das ergibt dann komischerweise 400 mit leichter Toleranz.


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

gudee!
nioch mal zur sicherheit... morgen 13:00 fischbach?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gudee!
> noch mal zur sicherheit... morgen 13:00 fischbach?



...da wär ich mir nicht sicher...


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...da wär ich mir nicht sicher...



?? hat sich da was inzwischen wieder geändert?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ?? hat sich da was inzwischen wieder geändert?



Ne, ne das passt schon 


ich weiß eh von nix, ist doch keine Spaltertour, da darf ich nicht mit


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ne, ne das passt schon



  bestens 

brauche mal wieder ein paar trails


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen ihr Plauscher


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Plauscher



wat?? morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

@lugga warum kommst du eig sonntags nicht mit?? 
@mzaskar kommst du morgen mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Plauscher



Da hat aber einer in der Nacht gelumpt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @lugga warum kommst du eig sonntags nicht mit??



wg. meinem Spalterimage, das wär sonst beim Deifel


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wg. meinem Spalterimage, das wär sonst beim Deifel



wat fürn ding
ich binmit euren ausdrücke noch nich so fit


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wg. meinem Spalterimage, das wär sonst beim Deifel



ach du - 1. war auch mein o-ton irgendwann zu hören. ihr habt ja fast alle probiert meinen fahrstil in worten zu beschreiben...was natürlich unmöglich ist

und 2. du schiebst ja auch mittlerweile  also ruhe. du luftpumpe.


----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wat fürn ding
> ich binmit euren ausdrücke noch nich so fit



gude,

der CR meinte zu sollte nächstes mal mit an meer  wäre voll dein ding


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> der CR meinte zu sollte nächstes mal mit an meer  wäre voll dein ding



oh jaaa ganz mein ding  ganz viele steine


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da hat aber einer in der Nacht gelumpt


 
gelumpt wird erste diese nacht, ne war völlig im arsch gestern


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2007)

Konnte leider nicht die ganzen Posts, lesen werde ich mal in der nächsten Woche nachholen. Weiss jemand wann jetzt Morgen die Sause losgeht???

Ach Gerd, Schokolade habe ich dabei, also must du schieben .... Habe sie auch mit Zähnen und Klauen vor Caro verteitigt


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Konnte leider nicht die ganzen Posts, lesen werde ich mal in der nächsten Woche nachholen. Weiss jemand wann jetzt Morgen die Sause losgeht???
> 
> Ach Gerd, Schokolade habe ich dabei, also must du schieben .... Habe sie auch mit Zähnen und Klauen vor Caro verteitigt



13:00 uhr in fischbach oder um 12:00 hofheom am türmchen soweit ich weiß

wenn nich frag de gerdo noma oder wahlto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 13:00 uhr in fischbach oder um 12:00 hofheom am türmchen soweit ich weiß
> 
> wenn nich frag de gerdo noma oder wahlto


 
Dann stimmt das wohl nochso, da ich noch im Kopf hatte 12:00 uhr bei Whaltho

Danke


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann stimmt das wohl nochso, da ich noch im Kopf hatte 12:00 uhr bei Whaltho
> 
> Danke



em nee also soweit ich weiß iis die gruppe um 13:00 bei wahlto


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ihr wollt doch da nicht wirklich runterfahren  Wieviel wiegt Dein Bike?


Ich sagte doch andere Linie.   Morgen steht bei uns eine Zour mit Melibocus, Falkenstein und Felsenmeer auf dem Programm. Was für Wege das dann sind, weiß nur das GPS von unserm Guide.


----------



## ratte (20. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 13:00 uhr in fischbach oder um 12:00 hofheim am türmchen soweit ich weiß


Ist auch mein letzter Stand. 

Kann mich mal jemand aufklären, was in Frankfurt heute los ist? 
Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal gemütlich an der Nidda lang, aber alle Nase lang um Hausen und Rödelheim war alles von der Polizei abgesperrt und eine vernünftige Auskunft zwecks Umfahrung für Ortsunkundige bzw. wie weit sich die Sperrung erstreckt gabs auch nicht. 

@wahltho und Arachne
Wolltet ihr nicht heute übern Fuchsi?
Wie sind dieTemperaturen und Windverhältnisse da oben so?


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ist auch mein letzter Stand.
> 
> Kann mich mal jemand aufklären, was in Frankfurt heute los ist?
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal gemütlich an der Nidda lang, aber alle Nase lang um Hausen und Rödelheim war alles von der Polizei abgesperrt und eine vernünftige Auskunft zwecks Umfahrung für Ortsunkundige bzw. wie weit sich die Sperrung erstreckt gabs auch nicht.



einfach draufhalten


----------



## Zilli (20. Oktober 2007)

Guude zusammen,
erstma Glückwunsch zur Wahl (ich hab noch nix lesen können; nur das Bild auf der DIMB-Page gesehen) und viel Erfolg und Spass an der "Arbeit".


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch andere Linie.   Morgen steht bei uns eine Zour mit Melibocus, Falkenstein und Felsenmeer auf dem Programm. Was für Wege das dann sind, weiß nur das GPS von unserm Guide.


Is der Guide der Ulrich oder Lugga  . Dann wird's auch spassig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gudee!
> nioch mal zur sicherheit... morgen 13:00 fischbach?



 Korrekt


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ist auch mein letzter Stand.
> 
> Kann mich mal jemand aufklären, was in Frankfurt heute los ist?
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal gemütlich an der Nidda lang, aber alle Nase lang um Hausen und Rödelheim war alles von der Polizei abgesperrt und eine vernünftige Auskunft zwecks Umfahrung für Ortsunkundige bzw. wie weit sich die Sperrung erstreckt gabs auch nicht.
> ...





Irgendwelche Rechte Bananen haben demonstriert


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude zusammen,
> erstma Glückwunsch zur Wahl (ich hab noch nix lesen können; nur das Bild auf der DIMB-Page gesehen) und viel Erfolg und Spass an der "Arbeit".
> 
> Is der Guide der Ulrich oder Lugga  . Dann wird's auch spassig.



Bist wieder daheim?


----------



## Zilli (20. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 12:00/15 Türmchen.
> 
> Schönen Urlaub noch!


Danke für die Info. Ich freu mich  

.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ist auch mein letzter Stand.
> 
> Kann mich mal jemand aufklären, was in Frankfurt heute los ist?
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal gemütlich an der Nidda lang, aber alle Nase lang um Hausen und Rödelheim war alles von der Polizei abgesperrt und eine vernünftige Auskunft zwecks Umfahrung für Ortsunkundige bzw. wie weit sich die Sperrung erstreckt gabs auch nicht.


Im Radio haben sie was von ´ner Demonstartion gesagt. Wer und weshalb...  



ratte schrieb:


> @wahltho und Arachne
> Wolltet ihr nicht heute übern Fuchsi?
> Wie sind dieTemperaturen und Windverhältnisse da oben so?


Bin zwar weder wahltho noch Arachne und ich war auch nicht am Fuchsi, aber an der Hohen Kanzel (ebenfalls 660 m hoch) waren es vorhin gegen 15:30 etwa 5°, leichter Wind und Sonne. Wird langsam sehr herbstlich da oben.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Is der Guide der Ulrich oder Lugga  . Dann wird's auch spassig.


Nee, Ralph heißt er. Aber auch nicht der hkn.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch andere Linie.   Morgen steht bei uns eine Zour mit Melibocus, Falkenstein und Felsenmeer auf dem Programm. Was für Wege das dann sind, weiß nur das GPS von unserm Guide.



Da habt Ihr Euch ja schwer was vorgenommen. Wenn die Reihenfolge stimmt Fahrt Ihr vom Odw in den Taunus und wieder zurück in den ODW. Für mich eindeutig zuviel.
Ich würd sowas wie Frankenstein, Felsenmeer, Melibocus und zurück vorziehen   


Wenn Ihr am Felsenmeer seid, an der Römersäule ist ein Kiosk. Wenn Du davor stehst links dran vorbei, an den Bänken vorbei da ist der Einstieg der Spaltertour:


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nee, Ralph heißt er. Aber auch nicht der hkn.



Da habt Ihr aber unverschämtes Glück gehabt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Im Radio haben sie was von ´ner Demonstartion gesagt. Wer und weshalb...



In FFM-Hausen haben rechte Kräfte gegen den Bau einer Moschee demonstriert. Deshalb waren Hausen, Rödelheim, etc... im Ausnahmezustand


----------



## Zilli (20. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Bist wieder daheim?


Jo, hier ein paar trailige Impressionen vom Bayerischen Wald (zw. Gr. Osser 1.293m und Gr. Arber 1.459m).
Heute morgen waren es 0° sowie 2 cm Schnee auf dem Auto und Eiskratzen angesagt.
Beim letzten Bild fehlte mir nur noch das Bike.

Ist für morgen lang oder 3/4 angesagt  *helpme*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ist für morgen lang oder 3/4 angesagt  *helpme*



für mich eindeutig lang 
weil ich hab gar keine 3/4 hose


----------



## Miss H (20. Oktober 2007)

Ich fahre morgen nicht mit,

hab lange überlegt - ist besser so. 

Euch viel Spaß  

Vielleicht komme ich abends dazu.


----------



## arkonis (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> In FFM-Hausen haben rechte Kräfte gegen den Bau einer Moschee demonstriert. Deshalb waren Hausen, Rödelheim, etc... im Ausnahmezustand



Allerdings, ich war heute von Giessen aus mit der Regionalbahn nach Frankfurt unterwegs.
Dann hieß es der Zug hält außerplanmäßig in Bad Vibel wegen einer  Streckensperrung und alle Insassen(volle Bahn) sollen in den Bus wechseln und nach Frankfurt fahren. Dann als der größte Teil ausgestiegen war ist die Bahn mit den Rest der Fahrgäste in Richtung Frankfurt weitergefahren .
Das ganze war wohl eine Aktion der Polizei die verhindern wollte das die Demonstranten nach Frankfurt kommen konnten. Allerdings gab es keine Demonstranten im Zug, nur Famillien, Reisende, Pendler und alle ziemlich  sauer. 
Wir sind dann mit der S-Bahn 20 min später gefahren, der Rest hat sich am Bad Vibeler Bus um die Plätze geschlagen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen nicht mit,
> 
> hab lange überlegt - ist besser so.



Missy, jetzt stell' Dich nicht so an 

Gerd und ich haben heute die Tour vorbesprochen und wir planen die Gruppe am Altkönig zu teilen, um allen gerecht zu werden, auch denen, die es nicht so krachen lassen wollen 

Also bitte, bitte kommt mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ist für morgen lang oder 3/4 angesagt  *helpme*



Am Fuchstanz war es heute in der Sonne noch warm, aber ansonsten im Wald eher frisch. Ich bin in einer dünnen langen Hose gefahren und das war genau richtig


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Missy, jetzt stell' Dich nicht so an
> 
> Gerd und ich haben heute die Tour vorbesprochen und wir planen die Gruppe am Altkönig zu teilen, um allen gerecht zu werden, auch denen, die es nicht so krachen lassen wollen
> 
> Also bitte, bitte kommt mit



  d.h. man kanns auch rumsen lassen  find ich 
wo gehts lang??


----------



## Maggo (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Missy, jetzt stell' Dich nicht so an
> 
> Gerd und ich haben heute die Tour vorbesprochen und wir planen die Gruppe am Altkönig zu teilen, um allen gerecht zu werden, auch denen, die es nicht so krachen lassen wollen
> 
> Also bitte, bitte kommt mit



genau, komm mit. aussteigen kann man immer, gar nicht erst kommen ist unschön.....


----------



## Zilli (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Fuchstanz war es heute in der Sonne noch warm, aber ansonsten im Wald eher frisch. Ich bin in einer dünnen langen Hose gefahren und das war genau richtig


Gracie. Ich hab auch mal in die Wettervorhersage geschaut .... brrrrrrrr... ich fahr lang (sowohl vertikal als auch horizontal). Bis morsche high-noon an der Vordertaunuszentrale. *abmeldfürheut*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Wir wollen






 M I S S Y ! ! !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 M I S S Y ! ! !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 M I S S Y ! ! !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 M I S S Y ! ! !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 M I S S Y ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (20. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> d.h. man kanns auch rumsen lassen  find ich
> wo gehts lang??



hmm iggi...so richtig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Missy muß mit!   (inkog.)


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm iggi...so richtig



jaaaaa so richtig


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

em leute
kurze frage.... oder ne einfach mal gucken  --> http://wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&type=WORLD&id=26476


----------



## Alberto68 (20. Oktober 2007)

SAISON 2007 heute 1715 BEENDET 

bin beim Joggen in ein laubbedecktes Loch getreten ....Aussenbandriss rechts

so eine ********.... naja so ist das Leben  

Viel Spass Morgen ..... und zeigt dem  Schweizer  mal das wir auch ein Bergchen haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> em leute
> kurze frage.... oder ne einfach mal gucken  --> http://wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&type=WORLD&id=26476



Lt. www.wetter.de Regenwahrscheinlichkeit in der Mittagszeit 71%, 1 bis 3 l/qm - sollen wir jetzt die ganze Tour wegen dieser Prognose gleich absagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> bin beim Joggen in ein laubbedecktes Loch getreten ....Aussenbandriss rechts



So eine schei$$e  

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lt. www.wetter.de Regenwahrscheinlichkeit in der Mittagszeit 71%, 1 bis 3 l/qm - sollen wir jetzt die ganze Tour wegen dieser Prognose gleich absagen?



habs ja nur mal gesagt
wehe du sagst da was ab


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> SAISON 2007 heute 1715 BEENDET
> 
> bin beim Joggen in ein laubbedecktes Loch getreten ....Aussenbandriss rechts
> 
> ...



  oh!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Miss H (20. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> SAISON 2007 heute 1715 BEENDET
> 
> bin beim Joggen in ein laubbedecktes Loch getreten ....Aussenbandriss rechts
> 
> ...




oh weia, mein herzlices Beileid, alles Gute und gute Besserung, hatte 2000 14 Tage vor dem Frankfurt Marathon ebenfalls einen Außenband(an-)riss, genau am Kohausentempel in Hofheim. Aus der Traum - wer weiß wozu es gut war.


----------



## caroka (20. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> SAISON 2007 heute 1715 BEENDET
> 
> bin beim Joggen in ein laubbedecktes Loch getreten ....Aussenbandriss rechts
> 
> ...



Nee, oder?  
Gute Besserung Berto.


----------



## Miss H (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir wollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich werde eine Namensänderung beantragen


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Oktober 2007)

so für mich is heut abend schluss
ich setzt mich noch mal ne stunde ans geschireferat un geh dann ins bett um morgen halbwegs fit zu sein 
also bis morgen un eine gute nacht


----------



## Miss H (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Missy, jetzt stell' Dich nicht so an
> 
> Gerd und ich haben heute die Tour vorbesprochen und wir planen die Gruppe am Altkönig zu teilen, um allen gerecht zu werden, auch denen, die es nicht so krachen lassen wollen
> 
> Also bitte, bitte kommt mit



next time


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> next time



Come on, das wird nicht schneller und nicht anspruchsvoller als in zwei Wochenin der Pfalz


----------



## ratte (20. Oktober 2007)

Hey Berto,
gute Besserung und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine. 

@Rest
Bis morgen in alter Frische.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So eine schei$$e
> 
> Gute Besserung!!!





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oh!
> Gute Besserung!





Miss H schrieb:


> oh weia, mein herzlices Beileid, alles Gute und gute Besserung, hatte 2000 14 Tage vor dem Frankfurt Marathon ebenfalls einen Außenband(an-)riss, genau am Kohausentempel in Hofheim. Aus der Traum - wer weiß wozu es gut war.





caroka schrieb:


> Nee, oder?
> Gute Besserung Berto.




dank euch allen ... iss halt dumm gelaufen im warsten sinne des wortes egal leben geht weiter


----------



## Alberto68 (20. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hey Berto,
> gute Besserung und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine.
> 
> @Rest
> Bis morgen in alter Frische.



schnell is relativ 6-8 woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> dank euch allen ... iss halt dumm gelaufen im warsten sinne des wortes egal leben geht weiter



Wenn Du irgendwie Hilfe brauchen solltest, meld' Dich einfach


----------



## Alberto68 (20. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn Du irgendwie Hilfe brauchen solltest, meld' Dich einfach



danke thomas  falls noetig melde ich mich ... fahr mal ne runde fuer mich mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Oktober 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2007)

ei gude!

werde wohl morgen auch dabei sein, bis dahin wünsch ich ne gute Nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> werde wohl morgen auch dabei sein, bis dahin wünsch ich ne gute Nacht



hmm, ich wünsche euch viel spaß beim umrunden...wenn ich mich nicht wehren kann, dann muss ich wohl morgen nach WB...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2007)

viel Spass da  irgendwann muss ich da auch mal hin


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, ich hol mir erstmal nen preis woanders. ich glaub auch nicht,dass unser dorfladen eine gehabt hätte. es gab auch nur swisstop grenn beläge, mal gespannt.



ich bin mit Swisstop sehr zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...Ach Gerd, Schokolade habe ich dabei, also must du schieben .... Habe sie auch mit Zähnen und Klauen vor Caro verteitigt



Ja, ich war so unvorsichtig ihr zu erzählen, dass Du welche mitbringen wolltest...   Und übrigens: WHOW!  Ich weiß, wie kräftig Caro ist!


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Jo, hier ein paar trailige Impressionen vom Bayerischen Wald (zw. Gr. Osser 1.293m und Gr. Arber 1.459m).
> Heute morgen waren es 0° sowie 2 cm Schnee auf dem Auto und Eiskratzen angesagt.
> Beim letzten Bild fehlte mir nur noch das Bike.
> 
> Ist für morgen lang oder 3/4 angesagt  *helpme*



Hmmm, g**le Bilder!!!  

Lang!


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> SAISON 2007 heute 1715 BEENDET
> 
> bin beim Joggen in ein laubbedecktes Loch getreten ....Aussenbandriss rechts
> 
> ...



Mann Berto...  Wieso läufst Du auch auf Wegen, die man mit dem Rad befahren kann??? 

Wünsche Dir schnelle und unkomplizierte Heilung!


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> viel Spass da  irgendwann muss ich da auch mal hin



ich auch 

@hkn: Viel Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> werde wohl morgen auch dabei sein, bis dahin wünsch ich ne gute Nacht


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> viel Spass da  irgendwann muss ich da auch mal hin



naja, mit einpaar mehr wäre es auch lustiger bzw. wäre ich wohl lieber an nem wochentag da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> naja, mit einpaar mehr wäre es auch lustiger bzw. wäre ich wohl lieber an nem wochentag da...



lass uns das doch direkt mal fürs frühjahr festhalten. bis dahin kann ich noch ne menge sachen üben.


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Morgen,

wo ist die Sonne? Gestern wurde zwischne 3/4 und lang diskutiert. Was kommt anschließend?


----------



## ratte (21. Oktober 2007)

Morgen. 
*brrrr* Ganz schön schattig.
Eindeutig lang. Eine Hand voll Grad mehr könnten auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2007)

iss superwarm draußen. heut morgen musste ich nicht mal kratzen. stellt euch nicht so an, wie soll das erst im wp werden???


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss superwarm draußen. heut morgen musste ich nicht mal kratzen. stellt euch nicht so an, wie soll das erst im wp werden???



na mal schauen, wer während des wp öfter draußen fährt! (brrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............)


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

sagt mal, wer hat `ne gute Auswahl an Maxxis? Ich interessiere mich gerade für den Highroller und den Minnion in 2,35", UST, Falt, Mischung 60. Highbike, bike-components, cycle-aix sind da nicht so gut bestückt.


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2007)

www.silberfische.net


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2007)

aber wo solln der highroller hin??


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aber wo solln der highroller hin??



bababa

...mich sicher über böse WABs bringen!


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bababa
> 
> ...mich sicher über böse WABs bringen!



babababa zurück. man wird ja wohl noch fragen dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> babababa zurück. man wird ja wohl noch fragen dürfen.



klar, mein Magen ist noch nüchtern.  Außerdem bin ich viel zu früh wach geworden.


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> www.silberfische.net



die haben ja eine super g**le Auswahl!   Und auch die, die ich gerne hätte!!!


----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin, 

warum bin ich so müde?


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> warum bin ich so müde?



das wüßte ich auch gerne!  

Bei mir weiß ich es...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> die haben ja eine super g**le Auswahl!   Und auch die, die ich gerne hätte!!!



 die haben sowohl die 42er (vorne), als auch die 62er-Mischung (hinten) in UST lieferbar!!!


----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> das wüßte ich auch gerne!
> 
> Bei mir weiß ich es...



erzähl


----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin



Morgen Wahltho,

ich bring nachher die Protektoren mit.


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

_wie weit haben wir es eigentlich vom wahltho zum wahlthai? _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> _wie weit haben wir es eigentlich vom wahltho zum wahlthai? _



Naja, mit oder ohne Umweg.  wenn wir den kleinen Umweg über den Alden machen dauert es ca. 4h. Wir könnten auch die Abkürzung nehmen.


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Naja, mit oder ohne Umweg.  wenn wir den kleinen Umweg über den Alden machen dauert es ca. 4h. Wir könnten auch die Abkürzung nehmen.



Solange wir einer Meinung sind, bin ich dafür abzustimmen!  Ich liebe Abkürzungen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> _wie weit haben wir es eigentlich vom wahltho zum wahlthai? _



 Tja, Du musstest ja gestern so Gas geben!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen Wahltho,
> 
> ich bring nachher die Protektoren mit.


----------



## ratte (21. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch die Abkürzung nehmen.


Ach deshalb willst Du die Protektoren mitnehmen.


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, Du musstest ja gestern so Gas geben!



...und ich muß erst mal bis zum wahltho kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Der Link hier http://www.clickroute.de/ ist übrigens Klasse für GPS und Konvertierung in alle möglichen Formate.

So hab' ich gestern abend noch die Tracks der Pfalz-Touren ins GPX-Format konvertiert


----------



## ratte (21. Oktober 2007)

Ähm, ich bin ja nicht sonderlich wasserscheu. Aber Liederbach meldet gerade erhöhte Luftfechtigkeit.  
Sofort aufhören!!!


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2007)

Moin, moin,
bei uns regnet es gerade leicht bei 5°. Is ja ned so scheee ... *winsel*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Tja, auf Wettervorhersagen ist heutzutage eben Verlass  

In fbh nieselt es auch ganz leicht...


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Link hier http://www.clickroute.de/ ist übrigens Klasse für GPS und Konvertierung in alle möglichen Formate.
> 
> So hab' ich gestern abend noch die Tracks der Pfalz-Touren ins GPX-Format konvertiert


Sehr nett, Danke.


----------



## ratte (21. Oktober 2007)

Der Feldberg meldet aktuell -0,3°C und die Webcam zeigts recht weiß. *fröstel*
Mal gut, dass wir da heute nicht rauf fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Der Feldberg meldet aktuell -0,3°C und die Webcam zeigts recht weiß. *fröstel*
> Mal gut, dass wir da heute nicht rauf fahren.



Na 100m tiefer sieht das Wetter bestimmt schon ganz anders aus


----------



## Roter Hirsch (21. Oktober 2007)

MOINMOIN 
Bin auch wieder da..... War das schön am Lago Maggiore  ......und warm ...
Und hier.........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Ei Gude Hirsch, alles Fitt?


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na 100m tiefer sieht das Wetter bestimmt schon ganz anders aus



80m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2007)

@zilli: heut darfste mit den blauschwarzen kommen.


----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOINMOIN
> Bin auch wieder da..... War das schön am Lago Maggiore  ......und warm ...
> Und hier.........



....hier ist es ziemlich kalt.


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ....hier ist es ziemlich kalt.



...wenn wir nicht unsere heißen Mäödels hätten...


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

mal wieder: hat wer angerufen? War gerade meinen Tee am abgießen...


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2007)

ich nicht. aber schon geil, dass man das hier so fragen kann.....


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich nicht. aber schon geil, dass man das hier so fragen kann.....



gestern hat`s geklappt! 

EDIT: heute auch!


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @zilli: heut darfste mit den blauschwarzen kommen.


Danke  (se sin schon seit 09:00 rausgelegt, hat's danach angefangen zu nieseln ....)



Arachne schrieb:


> mal wieder: hat wer angerufen? War gerade meinen Tee am abgießen...


isch aach ned


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2007)

bin mal im off um mich ums Speci zu kümmern ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich nicht. aber schon geil, dass man das hier so fragen kann.....





Ich war's auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Alternativ könnten wir ja Roam einlegen und reihum 'ne Runde Spin-Trainer bei uns im Wohnzimmer fahren


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2007)

ich werd jetzt wohl doch mal die clickies ans rocky machen. dann kann ich meine goretex schuhe anziehen und muss nicht frieren.


----------



## ratte (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich war's auch nicht. 

Na klasse, 
bei dem Wetter findet man dann erstmal heraus, was beim Umzug alles verschütt gegangen ist. Ihr könnt Euch also wahrscheinlich schonmal auf Gejammer wegen kalter Füße einstellen. 
Und gleich doppelte Umstellung heute: Kalt und nass.

...oha, ich jammer ja jetzt schon...


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gestern hat`s geklappt!
> 
> EDIT: heute auch!



ihr müßt jetzt nicht alle `ne Gegendarstellung bringen!


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2007)

ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die nachher wohlverdiente badewanne!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2007)

Morgen zusammen,
viel Spaß heut Mittag 

Erkältet Euch nicht


werd mich mal in Richtung Taunus machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> werd mich mal in Richtung Taunus machen



Sag mal Lugga, jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt.

Du hast doch ursprünglich gesagt, dass Du heute keine Zeit hast.

Warum fährst Du denn dann nicht bei uns mit, wenn Du jetzt doch Zeit hast?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2007)

moin!

also hier is es seit stunden am Dauernieseln bei knapp über 3°C

definitiv kein Wetter für mich, ich bleib heut zuhause


----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2007)

Wenn das so weiter schifft, komme ich nachher nicht mit.


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin nacher nicht am Uhrtürmchen ....










... allenfalls unterm Uhrtürmchen (shice wetter)


----------



## ratte (21. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem ich ja ursprünglich geplant hatte an der Gundel einzusteigen, werde ich wohl jetzt direkt zu wahltho fahren. Ins Auto passen die Klamotten zum Umziehen besser rein als in den Rucksack. Ich Weichei. 

Soll ich irgendjemanden irgendwo einsammeln?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> also hier is es seit stunden am Dauernieseln bei knapp über 3°C
> 
> definitiv kein Wetter für mich, ich bleib heut zuhause





caroka schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter schifft, komme ich nachher nicht mit.





Zilli schrieb:


> Ich bin nacher nicht am Uhrtürmchen ....
> 
> ... allenfalls unterm Uhrtürmchen (shice wetter)



Weicheier! - Was soll denn unser Schweizer Freund von den Plauschern denken   



ratte schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ja ursprünglich geplant hatte an der Gundel einzusteigen, werde ich wohl jetzt direkt zu wahltho fahren. Ich Weichei.



 Ratten sind halt hart im nehmen


----------



## ratte (21. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ratten sind halt hart im nehmen


Lies nochmal genau, was oben steht.


----------



## ratte (21. Oktober 2007)

Warum hab ich mir gestern nicht auch noch eine Regenhose mitgenommen. 
Ach ja, das Budget war ja eh schon gesprengt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2007)

http://www.formulabrakeusa.com/blog/index.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Lies nochmal genau, was oben steht.



Ich hab's genau gelesen 

Du fährst aber wenigstens mit - das Du ein paar Kilometer sparst ist daher völlig D'accord!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich komme!


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Oktober 2007)

moin
also ich komm nicht
is mir eindeutig zu nass un dazu des kalte brrr


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

...über die Gundel...


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin doch BESCHEUERT...

und auf zum U-Türmchen.


----------



## ratte (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was das heute gibt.
Ich hoffe auf eine feucht fröhlich Runde.  

@wahltho
Ist bei Dir noch ein Kaffee drin?
Dann käm ich was früher und entscheide mich hier nicht noch drei-/viermal um, welche Hose dem Regen zwei Minuten länger Stand hält.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Lt. www.wetter.de:

sollte das Regengebiet nach 13:00 Uhr hier  durch sein!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nach 13:00 Uhr sollte das Regengebiet durch sein



falls ja komm ich mal um 14:00 ans nfh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @wahltho
> Ist bei Dir noch ein Kaffee drin?
> Dann käm ich was früher und entscheide mich hier nicht noch drei-/viermal um, welche Hose dem Regen zwei Minuten länger Stand hält.



Klaro gibt's 'nen Kaffee bei mir...

... aus der guten Schweizer Jura


----------



## ratte (21. Oktober 2007)

Supi. 

Bis gleich dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Oktober 2007)

seid ihr um 14:00 am nfh?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> seid ihr um 14:00 am nfh?



Das kann ich so genau nicht sagen, könnte auch etwas später werden, da ich gerne abwarten würde, bis das Regengebiet durch ist und das ist zwischen 13:00 Uhr und 13:30 Uhr der Fall...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Oktober 2007)

gut dann schreib mal bitrte dann was ins forum wenn ihr beio dir losfagrt  wäre nett  dann könnt ich ne stunde draufrwechnen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2007)

@ Maggo: mich würd ma interessieren was und wie du an deinem Hinterbau war krumm bekommen hast


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2007)

@ englischkönner: kann mir mal einer sagen ob ich das da richtig verstanden habe, das da nur ne Schraube bissi zu locker ist?


----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro gibt's 'nen Kaffee bei mir...
> 
> ... aus der guten Schweizer Jura



Kaffee *überleg* 

Bin gleich da.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2007)

@ hkn: schau mal, sieht Ã¤hnlich aus oder? 
Wenn das Bild stimmt, ist das das gleiche. Falls nicht, warens 10â¬ fÃ¼r die Katz, bzw schick ichs zurÃ¼ck. Bei Bike-compo bestell ich laufend was, bei Canyon nicht und da ist halt direkt mal 6â¬ teurer...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sag mal Lugga, jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt.
> 
> Du hast doch ursprünglich gesagt, dass Du heute keine Zeit hast.
> 
> Warum fährst Du denn dann nicht bei uns mit, wenn Du jetzt doch Zeit hast?




Hatte auch keine Zeit, 
in der Küche bin ich zwar soweit fertig, die Familie hat aber Bedarf angemeldet. Bin also mit der Familie von der großen Kurve zum Fuchsi gelaufen, hab in weiser vorrausicht das schwarze mitgnommen  als die Familie genug heißen Apfelwein, Erbsensuppe und Kuchen in sich reingestopft hatte, haben wir vereinbart das ich an der Hohemark abgeholt werde  
Das war heute meine erste Shuttle tour.

Mitgefahren wäre ich aber auch so nicht. Bin derzeit verstädlicherweise heiß auf schwarze, damit schieb ich aber den Alden hoch, über ne Tour von Hofheim aus in den Hochtaunus muß ich gar nicht nachdenken außerdem  befriedigt so ne Tour auch in keinster Weise meine derzeitigen Bedürfnisse. 
Ich will derzeit möglichst kniffelig haben, alles andere find ich gerade langweilig.

Ich hoffe aber das Ihr trotzdem Spaß hattet um 12:30 kam auf höhe des Fuchstanzes Schneeregen runter, es war nicht wirklich kuschelig draußen.


----------



## Miss H (21. Oktober 2007)

Komme grad aus der heißen Wanne, nachdem ich 3 Stunden im Regen mit der Taunusschnecke und Miss Quacks etwas seicht aber wunderschön gefahren bin. 

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, es gibt nur unpassende Kleidung.

Die Wolke war immer nur über uns


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ hkn: schau mal, sieht ähnlich aus oder?
> Wenn das Bild stimmt, ist das das gleiche. Falls nicht, warens 10 für die Katz, bzw schick ichs zurück. Bei Bike-compo bestell ich laufend was, bei Canyon nicht und da ist halt direkt mal 6 teurer...



ja schaut so aus als ob es das passende wäre


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ja schaut so aus als ob es das passende wäre



Ist WB ins Wasser gefallen udn wieso ist Crazy hier?


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2007)

und Iggi treibt sich auch hier rum???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2007)

uns wars zu nass


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist WB ins Wasser gefallen udn wieso ist Crazy hier?



ja ist es...bei regen hatten wir dann doch keine lust


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: mich würd ma interessieren was und wie du an deinem Hinterbau war krumm bekommen hast



das schaltauge hat sich verbiegen sollen, tat es aber, es ist standhaft geblieben, dafür hat sich eben der hinterbau ein klein wenig mit gebogen. alles halb so wild, zwar ärgerlich aber nun wieder ok.


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2007)

so, gebadet und zurück, eigentlich wollt ich jetzt noch zum wahlthai aber hier iss grade richtig gemütlich mit tee und wolldecke. bis man jetzt so ne tour auch nur halbwegs nachbereitet hat, die klamotten in der maschine stecken, der fahrer gereinigt ist und der bock wieder sauber ist vergehen jetzt locker mal 1,5 stunden. (letzteres iss übrigens noch nicht der fall) zusammen mit der tatsache heute den ersten schnee erlebt zu haben heißt das für mich :

ES IST WINTER.......................auf gehts, teambildung!!

@gruppe: sorry dass ich mich nicht mehr aufraffen kann, demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2007)

ahso, dann is ja ok.
An die Teambildung habe ich heute auch schonmal kurz gedacht. 
Evt würd der iggi dieses Jahr ja auch mitmachen. Ich will in ein Druckfreies Team was nicht jammert wenn ich mal krank bin oder anderweitig beschäftigt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2007)

Alpha will ins Felsenmeer


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ahso, dann is ja ok.
> An die Teambildung habe ich heute auch schonmal kurz gedacht.
> Evt würd der iggi dieses Jahr ja auch mitmachen. Ich will in ein Druckfreies Team was nicht jammert wenn ich mal krank bin oder anderweitig beschäftigt



nicht nur evtl


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Alpha will ins Felsenmeer



wer ist alphà?


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wer ist alphà?



willst du gar nicht wissen  

einer der aufm torque mit  lycrahose feldberg straße hoch un runter fährt


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> willst du gar nicht wissen
> 
> einer der aufm torque mit  lycrahose feldberg straße hoch un runter fährt



Halt stopp, das reicht...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Halt stopp, das reicht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Oktober 2007)

das is der, der in Kreuznach gewohnt hat und jetzt hergezogen ist 

Ich verzieh mich mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Oktober 2007)

GN8 CR - mit alpha ans meer. na da würd ich mich ja freuen. machen wir mal nen termin, vielleicht schieben wir ihn die splittergruppe hofheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> @gruppe: sorry dass ich mich nicht mehr aufraffen kann, demnächst mal wieder.



Schade 

Winterpokal wird dieses Jahr kein Thema für mich, d.h. ich mach nicht mit.  

@Lugga
Ich hatte gehofft, Dich mit Family am Fuxi zu treffen, doch Ihr ward ja viel zu früh.  

@mzaskar 
Schoki ist all.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> Winterpokal wird dieses Jahr kein Thema für mich, d.h. ich mach nicht mit.
> 
> ...




Wg. Winterpokal, ich bin in Caros Team.

Wir waren von 1200 bis max. 1300 am Fuxi  Schade das es zu keinem Treffen kam


----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> Wir waren von 1200 bis max. 1300 am Fuxi  Schade das es zu keinem Treffen kam



Wir sind ja erst um 1300 los. 
Da hättet Ihr lange warten müssen.  
Grüß Fabienne mal von mir.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hatte auch keine Zeit,
> in der Küche bin ich zwar soweit fertig, die Familie hat aber Bedarf angemeldet. Bin also mit der Familie von der großen Kurve zum Fuchsi gelaufen, hab in weiser vorrausicht das schwarze mitgnommen  als die Familie genug heißen Apfelwein, Erbsensuppe und Kuchen in sich reingestopft hatte, haben wir vereinbart das ich an der Hohemark abgeholt werde
> Das war heute meine erste Shuttle tour.
> 
> ...



Hi Lugga, danke für die Erläuterung - war ein Missverständnis Meinerseits  -Sorry 

Yepp war eine lustige Tour und wir hatten viel Spass 

Das Wetter war auch erträglich, da wie erwartet der Regen fast aufgehört hatte. Die Trails waren natürlich etwas nass, aber trotzdem ok


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .... Mitgefahren wäre ich aber auch so nicht. Bin derzeit verstädlicherweise heiß auf schwarze, damit schieb ich aber den Alden hoch, über ne Tour von Hofheim aus in den Hochtaunus muß ich gar nicht nachdenken außerdem  befriedigt so ne Tour auch in keinster Weise meine derzeitigen Bedürfnisse.
> Ich will derzeit möglichst kniffelig haben, alles andere find ich gerade langweilig.


 "Harte Worte", aber ehrlich und verstehen kann ich es auch .


Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... es war nicht wirklich kuschelig draußen.


Neeeee, wärglisch ned 
Aber was macht man nicht alles, wenn man bisher nur 1x die Woche zum Biken kommt.
Heute waren es (von Hofheim aus) 50,7 km, lt. Garmin 1.009hm (lt. Übernahme ins Trainingscenter 1.183, gefühlt 1.500) und 4:20 netto.
Ich frag mich wo und wann wir die ganzen hm wieder runtergefahren sind .
@mzaskar: Man merkt, dass Du in der Höhenluft trainierst. Erst untertreiben, sodass wir Federwegsjünger sich auf ne gemütliche Tour freuen, und dann sieht man Dich nur von hinten, *pah *(und Respekt)


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> @mzaskar: Man merkt, dass Du in der Höhenluft trainierst. Erst untertreiben, sodass wir Federwegsjünger sich auf ne gemütliche Tour freuen, und dann sieht man Dich nur von hinten, *pah *(und Respekt)



Stefan war auch am Meer als erster wieder oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (21. Oktober 2007)

cool das ihr ne schöne tour hattet. ich hatte nur nen warmen platz vorm TV und heute abend lecker schnitzel im nachbarort *lecker*


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2007)

wg. Winterpokal: Ich möchte da schon mitmachen, um mit Hilfe der Gruppendynamik wieder regelmäßiger was zu tun.
Mein eigenes Ziel ist jedoch "nur", das Vorjahresergebnis zu erreichen. 
Was die Gruppe betrifft, sollte es "stressfrei" bleiben, also analog Crazy's Vorschlag.


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Stefan war auch am Meer als erster wieder oben



stefan hat da auch richtig meter gemacht. ich hab ihn nur ständig auf- und abfahren sehen. da wurden meine beine nur vom hingucken schlapp


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> wg. Winterpokal: Ich möchte da schon mitmachen, um mit Hilfe der Gruppendynamik wieder regelmäßiger was zu tun.
> Mein eigenes Ziel ist jedoch "nur", das Vorjahresergebnis zu erreichen.
> Was die Gruppe betrifft, sollte es "stressfrei" bleiben, also analog Crazy's Vorschlag.



ich mach ne gruppe mit uwe - fast 2 stunden von der hohemark auf den alden ist schon ein wort finde ich  das ist stressfrei doppel


----------



## Maggo (21. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich mach ne gruppe mit uwe - fast 2 stunden von der hohemark auf den alden ist schon ein wort finde ich  das ist stressfrei doppel



 ich frag mich grade ob das heute ne besserere alternative für mich gewesen wäe. bin grad kurz wieder wach geworden, leg mich aber gleich wiede hin. PLATT!


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Ja, war super nett!!!  








 Und die Jammereien fand ich auch süß!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 

Aber das Wetter war irgendwie schon so ein wenig gaga...  Ich hab` quasi all meine neuen Teile sich abnutzen hören.


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich mach ne gruppe mit uwe - fast 2 stunden von der hohemark auf den alden ist schon ein wort finde ich  das ist stressfrei doppel



für`s  Spazierengehen gibt es allerdings keine WPPs. Also tatsächlich doppelstressfrei!!


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> stefan hat da auch richtig meter gemacht. ich hab ihn nur ständig auf- und abfahren sehen. da wurden meine beine nur vom hingucken schlapp



ja, er ist wirklich fit!  

@mzaskar: ratte hat gewonnen!


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

am Popo Wp:

für mich zeichnen sich derzeit zwei Plauscher-WPTs ab:

einmal streßfrei ohne Punkte
und einmal streßfrei mit Punkten


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> für`s  Spazierengehen gibt es allerdings keine WPPs. Also tatsächlich doppelstressfrei!!



nee, bin schon mit ihm gefahren...aber halt nicht alles...schiebestücke sind auch toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...schiebestücke sind auch toll



geschmacksache...


----------



## ratte (21. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar: ratte hat gewonnen!


Hab mich auch gar nicht auf irgendwelche Diskussionen mehr eingelassen. 

War eine sehr nette Runde, auch wenn das Wetter diverse Kapriolen schlug.  
Die erste Schneeballschlacht wurde auch (mit temporären Verlusten) bestritten. 

Wegen Winterpokal:
Bräuchte zumindest Leute, die mir ab und an in den Allerwertesten treten.  Ein paar Punkte mehr als im letzten Jahr wäre schön.

Gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2007)

@Kater: erzähl mal wie es war im ODW


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich mach ne gruppe mit uwe - fast 2 stunden von der hohemark auf den alden ist schon ein wort finde ich  das ist stressfrei doppel



doppelt


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und die Jammereien fand ich auch süß!!!


----------



## Zilli (21. Oktober 2007)

Gute N8 @all, bis demnächst.


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Bräuchte zumindest Leute, die mir ab und an in den Allerwertesten treten.  ...


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

...the number you have dialed is temporarily not available...


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> geschmacksache...



wie so vieles im leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wie so vieles im leben



zum Glück!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Kater: erzähl mal wie es war im ODW


Eigentlich sehr schön. Super schöne Trails an der Burg Frankenstein, dem Felsberg und dem Melibocus wurden heute befahren und ich verstehe, was ihr am Felsenmeer findet. Das ist ja ein richtiger Spielplatz mit hunderten von Linien in unterschiedlichster Schwierigkeit, die alle mal ausprobiert werden wollen.  
Was nicht so toll war war das Wetter. Morgens um 9:30 bei 5° angekommen in der Hoffnung, der Tag würde noch etwas aufklaren. Etwa eine Stunde später waren es dann nur noch 3 ° und es fing zu Regnen an und unsere Mittagspause am Felsenmeer haben wir dann bei 2° und Schneefall gemacht. Bei Tourende um 14:30 war es dann zwar wieder von oben trocken, aber bei 4° trocknet man leider nicht wirklich.
Fazit: 43 km und 1400 hm, die Trotz Regen sehr schön waren und die vielen Trails, die wir noch gesehen, aber nicht gefahren sind, schreien förmlich nach einem weiteren Besuch.


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Eigentlich sehr schön. Super schöne Trails an der Burg Frankenstein, dem Felsberg und dem Melibocus wurden heute befahren und ich verstehe, was ihr am Felsenmeer findet. Das ist ja ein richtiger Spielplatz mit hunderten von Linien in unterschiedlichster Schwierigkeit, die alle mal ausprobiert werden wollen.
> Was nicht so toll war war das Wetter. Morgens um 9:30 bei 5° angekommen in der Hoffnung, der Tag würde noch etwas aufklaren. Etwa eine Stunde später waren es dann nur noch 3 ° und es fing zu Regnen an und unsere Mittagspause am Felsenmeer haben wir dann bei 2° und Schneefall gemacht. Bei Tourende um 14:30 war es dann zwar wieder von oben trocken, aber bei 4° trocknet man leider nicht wirklich.
> Fazit: 43 km und 1400 hm, die Trotz Regen sehr schön waren und die vielen Trails, die wir noch gesehen, aber nicht gefahren sind, schreien förmlich nach einem weiteren Besuch.



Hört sich toll an!  Hoffentlich ist kommenden Samstag besseres Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hört sich toll an!  Hoffentlich ist kommenden Samstag besseres Wetter.



Das hoffe ich auch 

Dann geht's ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

So GN8 @All

War ein schöner Plauschertag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich will in ein Druckfreies Team was nicht jammert wenn ich mal krank bin oder anderweitig beschäftigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... vielleicht schieben wir ihn die splittergruppe hofheim



 Splittergruppe *gnmpf*


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch
> 
> Dann geht's ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (21. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So GN8 @All
> 
> War ein schöner Plauschertag



 Gute Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Oktober 2007)

Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> GN8 CR - mit alpha ans meer. na da würd ich mich ja freuen. machen wir mal nen termin, vielleicht schieben wir ihn die splittergruppe hofheim



ich kann mich noch an die Videos erinnern...


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2007)

so, da sinn mer widder  

gibts was wichtiges, oder muß ich jetzt noch alles nachlesen   

guts nächtle erstmal ...


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, da sinn mer widder
> 
> gibts was wichtiges, oder muß ich jetzt noch alles nachlesen
> 
> guts nächtle erstmal ...



Willkommen zurück!  Erzähl mal wie`s war. 

Klar mußt Du nachlesen!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 

Deine Signatur mußt Du jedenfalls ändern. Es wurden mehrere K-Fragen gelöst...


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwie war es super zeitaufwändig meine Komponenten-Einkaufsliste zu vervollständigen...  Braucht noch jemand was von Bike-Components?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Welcome back Fux 



Arachne schrieb:


> Klar mußt Du nachlesen!!!



Und wenn er nicht gestorben ist, dann liest er noch heute


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, da sinn mer widder
> 
> gibts was wichtiges, oder muß ich jetzt noch alles nachlesen
> 
> guts nächtle erstmal ...



Hi Fux, 

schön dass Du wieder da bist. 
Nachlesen..... Viel Spass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Leute aufstehen, Schule hat begonnen


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Welcome back Fux
> 
> 
> 
> Und wenn er nicht gestorben ist, dann liest er noch heute



Meinst Du er ist beim Lesen eingeschlafen? 

Upps.......I did it again. 

Habs ganz vergessen.....

Moin moin


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute aufstehen, Schule hat begonnen







.......endlich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

So, mach mich mal los auf's Bike nach FFM


----------



## ratte (22. Oktober 2007)

Morgen zusammen.

Sag mal jemand, wie issn das Wetter da draußen? 
Trocken? nass? Jedenfalls dunkel. 

@Fux
Wieder gut gelandet? Dann mal wieder ran an die Tasten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Sag mal jemand, wie issn das Wetter da draußen?
> Trocken? nass? Jedenfalls dunkel.



Trocken, evtl. etwas glatt (hörte heute morgen schon Autoscheibenkratzen) und kalt

Viele Spass


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

genau, moin fux.

766.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (22. Oktober 2007)

Jo Moin, etwas ungemütlich draußen aber ich bin heute ja mitm Fox unterwegs 

gude Fuxx, alter Gegenüber!


----------



## Tonino (22. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

So in FFM angekommen 

Glatt war es nicht, aber ziemlich frisch...


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Oktober 2007)

@Fux


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Mir scheint, viel mehr als

Guten Morgen

klappt heute noch nicht! 

Ihr habt montags morgens wohl ein Fach mit einer ganz besonders fiesen Lehrerin?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

@Lugga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So in FFM angekommen
> 
> Glatt war es nicht, aber ziemlich frisch...



Werde meine Winterkombi bemühen!  Nach gestern ist sowieso fast alles andere in der Wäsche...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

@Gerd:


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Haben wir heute eine endliche Regenwahrscheinlichkeit?


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

@wahltho:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Haben wir heute eine endliche Regenwahrscheinlichkeit?



Regenwahrscheinlichkeit geht heute gegen Null


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Regenwahrscheinlichkeit geht heute gegen Null



Sehr gut, dann packe ich die schmutzigen, noch klammen Regenklamotten erst gar nicht ein.  Danke für die schnelle Info!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

@Gerd: Du könntest mir bei Bike Components noch einen Maxxis Minion FR fürs Hinterrad als Faltreifen mitbestellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Info!



Gerne


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Du könntest mir bei Bike Components noch einen Maxxis Minion FR fürs Hinterrad als Faltreifen mitbestellen



gerne, in 2,35"?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gerne, in 2,35"?



Yepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2007)

da geht man mal kurz pennen und dann sowas   



Arachne schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück!  Erzähl mal wie`s war.
> 
> Klar mußt Du nachlesen!!!
> Deine Signatur mußt Du jedenfalls ändern. Es wurden mehrere K-Fragen gelöst...



urlaub war schön  , biken für mich enttäuschend  
glückwunsch den k-fragen siegern (wer auch immer, bin noch nicht soweit  ), werde die sig gleich ändern  



wahltho schrieb:


> Und wenn er nicht gestorben ist, dann liest er noch heute



muß erst mal den anfang finden, das dauert  



caroka schrieb:


> schön dass Du wieder da bist.



 



caroka schrieb:


> Meinst Du er ist beim Lesen eingeschlafen?



kann durchaus passieren  



ratte schrieb:


> @Fux
> Wieder gut gelandet? Dann mal wieder ran an die Tasten.



bin dabei ...



Maggo schrieb:


> 766.....



bin bereit ...



Frank schrieb:


> gude Fuxx, alter *Gegenüber*!



immer langsam, hab noch 2 tage  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



Also der neue Lieblings-Smilie ist
















Wie Du vllt. schon festgestellt hast


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

745


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2007)

zu der bike tour auf gran canaria :

"free motion" ist im prinzip ein toller "verein", sehr professionell und kompetent  
vom web-auftritt über die zentrale mit i-net-café alles top  

aber die touren hören sich zwar in der beschreibung super an, sind es aber leider nicht wirklich  

beispiel unsere tour in der beschreibung :

Grand Canyon 
Montag, Level 2
45 km, 600 hm 
9.30 - 14.30 Uhr, reine Fahrzeit ca. 3,5h
Preis: 39,50  

Die Fahrt durch das grüne Schilftal von Ayagaures bis zum Stausee bereitet optimal auf den folgenden Offroad-Anstieg hoch zum Adlerpass vor. Hier entlohnt der traumhafte Ausblick in die Bergwelt und auf das Meer für die Mühen des Anstiegs. *Der anschließende Downhill durch den Barranco de Fataga lässt jedes Bikerherz höher schlagen* - nicht umsonst wird dieses Tal auch Grand Canyon genannt!

also vom grünen schilftal hab ich nicht viel gesehen. ok, es hatte im sommer auf der insel gebrannt und diese spuren sind dort noch sichtbar. allerdings haben die insulaner irgendwie ne andere vorstellung von grün ...
der erste anstieg ging ca. 10 km auf asphalt zu einem kleinen stausee  
nach freigabe von meiner  durfte ich mich dem allgemeinen rennen bergauf anschließen. männer eben unter sich, duftmarken setzen  
zwei hängste waren bergauf super fit und ich hatte mühe dran zu bleiben. einer von beiden ist die tour schon mal gefahren und wußte ja was kommt. ahnungslos wie ich war nahm ich kurz vor dem vom guide vorgegebenen zwischenziel fahrt raus und ließ die beiden ziehen und kam so kurz nach ihnen am stausee an.
hier hatten wir drei nun reichlich zeit zum plauschen  
dabei erfuhr ich von dem hammerharten downhill, der uns erwarten sollte. schließlich war das frauchen von dem einen auch diese tour mitgefahren und war an diesem tag wegen des downhills nicht dabei ...
angst machte sich breit und ich machte mir sorgen um meine  

weiter gings nun im gelände und ich blieb von nun an hinten. mit dem guide gemütlich plauschend fuhren ich zwar betont langsam, entfernte mich aber dennoch immer regelmäßig von meiner  , die das tempo im untrainierten zustand nicht halten konnte. dazu muß ich noch erwähnen, dass wir direkt am tag vor der biketour den höchsten gipfel der insel erwanderten und dabei rund 1300 hm hoch und runter bewältigten. auch ich merkte das noch in meinen knochen  und mein  noch viel mehr ...
irgendwann kam dann eine etwas längere abfahrt vom niveau "windeck-fuxtanz wab", allerdings ähnlich grob wie am altkönig die wab.
kurz um, nix besonderes ...  
hier bat ich mal kurz um freigabe um zu testen, wie fit die anderen so bergab waren. ich war schon mit ordentlich abstand hinter meinem schatz gestartet, holte sie mühelos ein, fuhr noch einige zeit mit ihr zusammen und erreichte anschließend noch problemlos die uphill-kings  
ich war zufrieden, blieb stehen und wartete ...
1. auf meine maus
2. auf den gefährlichen downhill

wenig später rollten wir wieder in die stadt und alles war vorbei. nix da mit "downhill, der bikerherzen höher schlagen lässt"  

na ja egal, lustig war es trotzdem und ich konnte prima mit guide robby plauschen  
dabei erfuhr ich, dass die richtige bikesaison erst im november startet und es dann auch ordentliche singletrail-touren gibt.
bei unserer wanderung zum höchsten gipfel sind wir nämlich einen ebensolchen hoch- und runtergewandert. ich sah sofort die reifenspuren im staub. mir blutete schon einen tag vor der bike-tour das herz  

fazit : zur falschen zeit am richtigen ort. es gibt dort unten auf jeden fall coole strecken, die werden aber nur im winter angeboten  

zum bike noch kurz : cannondale rush 6 
soweit ok, allerdings hatte meine hintere juicy 3 starkes fading. nach wenigen bremsungen konnte ich den griff bis zum lenker durchziehen ohne nennenswerte bremsleistung  da war net so doll, ansonsten einwandfreie funktion ...
von daher ganz gut, dass der fiese downhill so lasch war ...  
besser man gradet für 6 euro sein bike up ...


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

@fux: hört sich so ähnlich an wie unsere gestrige tour. da wurde auch wildes angekündigt und daheim hatte ich das gefühl nur bergauf oder geradeaus gefahren zu sein. bei spaltertours wäre mir das sicher nicht passiert. und meine vordere juicy5 hatte ein ähnliches problem.....luft im system


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @fux: hört sich so ähnlich an wie unsere gestrige tour. da wurde auch wildes angekündigt und daheim hatte ich das gefühl nur bergauf oder geradeaus gefahren zu sein. bei spaltertours wäre mir das sicher nicht passiert. und meine vordere juicy5 hatte ein ähnliches problem.....luft im system



Wie meinen? Ich kann dich nicht verstehen 

Ach so,...




Maggo schrieb:


> fux: hört sich so ähnlich an wie unsere gestrige tour. da wurde auch wildes angekündigt und daheim hatte ich das gefühl nur bergauf oder geradeaus gefahren zu sein. bei spaltertours wäre mir das sicher nicht passiert.



Jetzt verstehe ich Dich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Also Leute: Bei allem Respekt für Euer Interesse an fahrtechnisch kniffligen Sachen, aber ihr müsst doch trotzdem wohl noch ausreichend Luft im System haben, um mal von Hofheim auf den Alden rauf zu kommen


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also Leute: Bei allem Respekt für Euer Interesse an fahrtechnisch kniffligen Sachen, aber ihr müsst doch trotzdem wohl noch ausreichend Luft im System haben, um mal von Hofheim auf den Alden rauf zu kommen



ich bin raufgekommen, auch mit "schwerem gerät" und trotz des wetters und der daraus resultierenden "kniffligen passagen streichung" hats mir superviel spaß gemacht, heut bin ich allerdings echt platt.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin raufgekommen, auch mit "schwerem gerät" und trotz des wetters und der daraus resultierenden "kniffligen passagen streichung" hats mir superviel spaß gemacht, heut bin ich allerdings echt platt.



schleimer  



wahltho schrieb:


> aber ihr müsst doch trotzdem wohl noch ausreichend Luft im System haben, um mal von Hofheim auf den Alden rauf zu kommen



also für mich ist aber hofheim - alder ne weltreise  jedenfalls mit dem bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin raufgekommen, auch mit "schwerem gerät" und trotz des wetters und der daraus resultierenden "kniffligen passagen streichung" hats mir superviel spaß gemacht, heut bin ich allerdings echt platt.



Na also, das klingt doch schon ganz anders 

Ich fand's auch superlustig und -nett mit Euch und unserem Schweizer Gaststar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also für mich ist aber hofheim - alder ne weltreise  jedenfalls mit dem bike



Na Alder denn mal los, Du willst doch schliesslich was von der Welt sehen, oder?


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

das "schwere gerät" dient in diesem fall als wirkungsvolle trainingsergänzung. mit leicht kann ja jeder.


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> schleimer



aus solidarität wäre ich, wenn du mit von der partie gewesen wärst mit dir gelaufen, oder zumindest superlangsam nebenher gefahren.


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na Alder denn mal los, Du willst doch schliesslich was von der Welt sehen, oder?



hofheim hab ich schon gesehen  - aber wenn ich jetzt losfahren würde, könnte ich heute abend mit eurer splittergruppe ne kleine runde drehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das "schwere gerät" dient in diesem fall als wirkungsvolle trainingsergänzung. mit leicht kann ja jeder.



Wem sagste Das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aus solidarität wäre ich, wenn du mit von der partie gewesen wärst mit dir gelaufen, oder zumindest superlangsam nebenher gefahren.



das ist aber nett  ....wobei mir allein schieben nix ausmacht...alter brückenbauer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... könnte ich heute abend mit eurer splittergruppe ne kleine runde drehen



Moment mal, um mal Eines zu klären: Ihr seid vielleicht die Spalter mit der Axt, wir aber sind die deutsche Eiche, von der ihr allenfalls einen kleinen Splitter in Form eines Stück Rinde abschlagen konntet  

Denn merke: Was stört es eine deutsche Eiche, wenn sich ein Spalter, 'äh ich meine eine Wildsau an ihr reibt


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das ist aber nett  ....wobei mir allein schieben nix ausmacht...alter brückenbauer



Some bwoy must be sick ina dem head/
Burn down bridges and build walls instead/

die ersten zwei zeilen aus einem lied namens "leave us alone"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Am Popos: Ich mach mal für Dienstag einen LMB-Eintrag für eine Hofheimer-Runde, denn das Wetter sieht ja gut aus 

@hkn: You are most utterly welcome


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Schön zu merken, dass es mit den Winterklamotten noch recht angenehm ist!  

Ich hatte Rückenwind! 









 Nur fliegen ist schöner. 





 Habe trotz meines Nässeumwegs nur 40min gebraucht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mit dem neuen Antrieb kann man wieder ganz anders Gas geben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und gestern merkte ich, dass mein Slick auch noch die Trails hoch rollt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Y E A H!


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Popos: Ich mach mal für Dienstag einen LMB-Eintrag für eine Hofheimer-Runde, denn das Wetter sieht ja gut aus
> 
> @hkn: You are most utterly welcome



Supi!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Voilà

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5348


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du meintest *LMB*-Eintrag!



Natürlich, natürlich, sonst gibt es wieder Stress wegen des Namensschutzes und für müssen am Ende noch Schutzgebühren abdrücken  

Schon korrigiert!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte Rückenwind!




Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum ich Gegenwind hatte


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

ich versuch mal dabei zu sein, aber bitte nicht warten, es kann sein, dass ich noch auf der a***** feststecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... aber bitte nicht warten, es kann sein, dass ich noch auf der a***** *feststecke*.



Neue hübsche Kollegin?


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

ich doch nicht!!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moment mal, um mal Eines zu klären: Ihr seid vielleicht die Spalter mit der Axt, wir aber sind die deutsche Eiche, von der ihr allenfalls einen kleinen Splitter in Form eines Stück Rinde abschlagen konntet



einbildung ist auch ne art von bildung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> einbildung ist auch ne art von bildung


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> einbildung ist auch ne art von bildung



naja, die derzeitigen abHofheim-Plauscher fahren immerhin noch Touren. Ist aber auch alles Blödsinn! Ich finde die Idee mit dem Brücken bauen toll. Und ich nehme übrigens dem Maggo ab, dass es ihm wirklich gefallen hat!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee mit dem Brücken bauen toll.








 Y E A H ! ! ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lieber Brückenbauen statt spalten ! ! !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

So: 

*Mahlzeit ! ! !*


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> naja, die derzeitigen abHofheim-Plauscher fahren immerhin noch Touren. Ist aber auch alles Blödsinn! Ich finde die Idee mit dem Brücken bauen toll. Und ich nehme übrigens dem Maggo ab, dass es ihm wirklich gefallen hat!



ich sage ja auch nichts gegen "eure" touren. ihr seid alles nette typen, mit denen ich viel lachen kann - nur ist weder eure streckenpräferenz, noch euer tempo ralph kompatibel zur zeit. über die strecken würde ich ja noch mit mir handeln lassen  aber länge/tempo geht halt garnicht



wahltho schrieb:


> Lieber Brückenbauen statt spalten ! ! !



hihi, die spalter sitzen aber nicht nur auf den "langbeinen"


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So:
> 
> *Mahlzeit ! ! !*



mensch mal dir doch mal deine zeit selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich sage ja auch nichts gegen "eure" touren. ihr seid alles nette typen, mit denen ich viel lachen kann - nur ist weder eure streckenpräferenz, noch euer tempo ralph kompatibel zur zeit. über die strecken würde ich ja noch mit mir handeln lassen  aber länge/tempo geht halt garnicht



Bis auf die Streckenwahl:   Ich glaube nämlich, dass für Touren unsere Streckenpräferenzen nahezu identisch sind. Naja, zumindest runter. Auch, wenn ich da natürlich langsamer bin! Hoch lassen wir es halt auch mal gerne krachen und veblockt sein. 



habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, die spalter sitzen aber nicht nur auf den "langbeinen"



Das darfst Du mir gerne näher erklären, oder beantragen, dass das Wort "Spalter" zum Plauscher-Unwort deklariert wird...  Jedenfalls hat Spalter meines Erachtens eigentlich gar nicht mit lang-, oder kurzbeinig zu tun!


----------



## Miss H (22. Oktober 2007)

Moin - ich war fleiÃig !!!!   

Habe fÃ¼r das WE 03./04.11. Quartier gemacht, auf meinen Namen, den gibt es per PN, falls noch mehr Leute Interesse haben, bitte im Hotel anrufen, noch gibt es da Zimmer.

lokation:
Hotel Mediteraneo in 
67435 Lachen-Speirdorf, 3 Automin.von Neustadt entfernt
Theodor HeuÃ-Str. 29
Tel.: 06327 - 97 88 88

3 Doppelzimmen fÃ¼r je 50,- â¬ mit FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck,
d.h. pro Person 25,-â¬
2 Einbettzimmer (25,- â¬), das eine hat keine Dusche (22,-â¬), aber unter Freunden kann  man sich da ja aushelfen... Ist ja nur fÃ¼r die eine Nacht.
Die anderen Zimmer haben alle BÃ¤der dabei, so wie sich das gehÃ¶rt.

Ich kÃ¶nnte auch ein Dreier bekommen, wer sich angesprochen fÃ¼hlt, bitte per PN melden.

Die haben von 16 Uhr bis 18 Mittagspause, ich habe gesagt, dass wir erst danach kommen, wir kÃ¶nnten die SchlÃ¼ssel aber auch vormitags (frÃ¼h) auf der Hinfahrt abholen, jenachdem, wie es passt.

Also dann 

schÃ¶nen Tach noch


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

thema pfalz, ich werde es leider nicht schaffen mitzufahren. ich muss an diesem WE s nen kleinen umzug machen.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> mensch mal dir doch mal deine zeit selbst



_Bäuerchen ! ! !_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> thema pfalz, ich werde es leider nicht schaffen mitzufahren. ich muss an diesem WE s nen kleinen umzug machen.....



Wirklich schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi, die spalter sitzen aber nicht nur auf den "langbeinen"



Nicht nur, aber auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Moin - ich war fleißig !!!!



Supi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Vllt. noch zur aktuellen Tourenplanung von Plauschertours:
1. Freitag, 26. Oktober: Ich plane an dem Tag nochmal nach KH zu fahren, vllt. hat ja noch der ein oder andere Lust und Zeit
2. Samstag, 27. Oktober: An dem Tag wird es voraussichtlich eine Odenwald-Tour geben, wobei nicht nur das Felsenmeer, sondern auch Burg Frankenstein, etc., auf dem Programm stehen sollen
3. Sonntang, 28. Oktober: Eine Tour entweder in der Wiesbadener Ecke oder im Rheingau, geführt von Luberon-Robert

Die Wetteraussichten sind für die o.g. Gebiete derzeit gut, will sagen es sollte diese Woche eigentlich keinen Regen mehr geben


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Moin - ich war fleißig !!!!



Toll, vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. noch zur aktuellen Tourenplanung von Plauschertours:
> 1. Freitag, 26. Oktober: Ich plane an dem Tag nochmal nach KH zu fahren, vllt. hat ja noch der ein oder andere Lust und Zeit
> 2. Samstag, 27. Oktober: An dem Tag wird es voraussichtlich eine Odenwald-Tour geben, wobei nicht nur das Felsenmeer, sondern auch Burg Frankenstein, etc., auf dem Programm stehen sollen
> 3. Sonntang, 28. Oktober: Eine Tour entweder in der Wiesbadener Ecke oder im Rheingau, geführt von Luberon-Robert
> ...


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Supi



rischtisch 

ups, falsche zitiert...eins drüber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> rischtisch :



Richttisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

701


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

gude!!
voll der suuper tag
heut sind ganze 6 von 11 stunden ausgefallen  un eine von den verbleibenden 5 hätte ich eh frei gehabt 

@Gerd 
mein Laufrad is wieder da.. wann soll ich dir deins bringen?


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gude!!
> voll des suuper tag
> heut sind ganze 6 von 11 stunden ausgefallen  un eine von den verbleibenden 5 hätte ich eh frei gehabt
> 
> ...



Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du an einem abHofheim-Tag um 17:55 Uhr zu mir kommen und dann mitfahren.  

Ansonsten, wie es Dir am besten paßt. Halt so spät, wie letztes mal.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. noch zur aktuellen Tourenplanung von Plauschertours:
> 1. Freitag, 26. Oktober: Ich plane an dem Tag nochmal nach KH zu fahren, vllt. hat ja noch der ein oder andere Lust und Zeit
> 2. Samstag, 27. Oktober: An dem Tag wird es voraussichtlich eine Odenwald-Tour geben, wobei nicht nur das Felsenmeer, sondern auch Burg Frankenstein, etc., auf dem Programm stehen sollen
> 3. Sonntang, 28. Oktober: Eine Tour entweder in der Wiesbadener Ecke oder im Rheingau, geführt von Luberon-Robert
> ...




könnte auch noch als weitere option eine Tour bei uns anbieten  wenn bedarf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du an einem abHofheim-Tag um 17:55 Uhr zu mir kommen und dann mitfahren.
> 
> Ansonsten, wie es Dir am besten paßt. Halt so spät, wie letztes mal.



das is so ne sache mit dem mitfahen... hab 2mal stirnlampe 1Watt vom Aldi un weiß net ob des reicht


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Richttisch



Tisch-Fe*tisch*ist!


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> könnte auch noch als weitere option eine Tour bei uns anbieten  wenn bedarf



an dem Wochenende bitte nicht!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> an dem Wochenende bitte nicht!



jo passt schon 

Rheingau würd mich interessieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> an dem Wochenende bitte nicht!



An dem Wochenende danach bitte auch nicht, weil da ein Teil der Plauscher in der Pfalz ist


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> An dem Wochenende danach bitte auch nicht, weil da ein Teil der Plauscher in der Pfalz ist



is hier ja wie beim arzt   
muss man sich jetzt fürn termin 3 wochen vorher anmelden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is hier ja wie beim arzt
> muss man sich jetzt fürn termin 3 wochen vorher anmelden



Yepp, wir nehmen aber nur Privatpatienten...


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das is so ne sache mit dem mitfahen... hab 2mal stirnlampe 1Watt vom Aldi un weiß net ob des reicht



bist Du damit schon mal im dunklen gefahren?


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Stephan hatte nen platten als er hier das Bike rausholte



Nur platt nicht kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (22. Oktober 2007)

Habt ihr schon mal an die S100 Frage gedacht?
Wär doch mal ein neues Spiel.

noch 7,690


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal an die S100 Frage gedacht?
> Wär doch mal ein neues Spiel.
> 
> noch 7,690



gibt 55002 versteh ich nicht.........


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bist Du damit schon mal im dunklen gefahren?



nööö leider noch nicht so wirklich 
aber ich denk mal das des zu wenig is


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nööö leider noch nicht so wirklich
> aber ich denk mal das des zu wenig is



pienz hier nicht rum! Wenn Du beim Winterpokal mitmachen möchtest, mußt Du eh im Dunklen fahren. Also besorg Dir was brauchbares!!


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nur platt nicht kaputt



hättste was gesagt: hatte Latexmilch dabei!


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

lass dir doch von deinem verrückten kumpel was brutzlen, kost nicht die welt und iss auch nur 250meder von dir wech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gibt 55002 versteh ich nicht.........





Miss H schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal an die S100 Frage gedacht?
> Wär doch mal ein neues Spiel.
> 
> noch 7,690



 verklär Dich!


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nur platt nicht kaputt



mich hats am sonntag auch mal wieder erwischt, gerd iss mein zeuge, ich hab nichts schlimmes gemacht und hab auch nicht auf dem rad gesessen wie ein nasser sack. trotzdem kapott!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> pienz hier nicht rum! Wenn Du beim Winterpokal mitmachen möchtest, mußt Du eh im Dunklen fahren. Also besorg Dir was brauchbares!!



ich probierst heut abend mal aufm Limestrail aus


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> verklär Dich!



moi ou missy???


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mich hats am sonntag auch mal wieder erwischt, gerd iss mein zeuge, ich hab nichts schlimmes gemacht und hab auch nicht auf dem rad gesessen wie ein nasser sack. trotzdem kapott!



irgendwie steckt da wirklich der Wurm drin!  Unbedingt mal UST probieren!!!


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moi ou missy???



pardon, missy!


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal an die S100 Frage gedacht?
> Wär doch mal ein neues Spiel.
> 
> noch 7,690





Maggo schrieb:


> gibt 55002 versteh ich nicht.........





Arachne schrieb:


> verklär Dich!



hmmmm, vielleicht kann ich mir doch vorstellen, in welche Richtung es gehen soll. Die zwei könnten ja von der Heissenberg`schen Unschärferelation kommen. Dann hätten Wir nur noch drei nicht zählende Nullen. Danach wird die Luft allerdings immer dünner. Und für die S100 muß ich schon `nen Kilo Unschärfe zur Erklärung beipacken...


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab auch nicht auf dem rad gesessen wie ein nasser sack. trotzdem kapott!



seit wann fährst du denn nicht mehr so? haste von freitag bis sonntag nen fahrtrainig gemacht?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

hiiilfe
ich verzweifel grad
gibts denn kein handy mit ner halbwegs akzeptablen Kamera, mit nem MP3 Player, nem angemessenen Speicher un des alles fÃ¼r nicht mehr als 100â¬ ?


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

Gruezi Zäme, 

bin wieder in Zürich gelandet .... warum nur war gestern nicht so ein Wetter wie heute 

@ all

danke für die tollen Tourenbegleitung am Freitag und Gestern .... Hat Spass gemacht und wird bestimmt mal wieder stattfinden ... zumindest von meiner Seite  

Ich fand beide Tage sehr schön so unterschiedlich sie auch waren  Am Freitag mit den Steinen spielen, die der HKN liegen gelassen hat ... sorry musste sein  und sich einen Weg durchsuchen hat riesig Spass gemacht. Eds nächste mal ziehe ich aber die langen schoner an, sonst wird meine zarte Haut so in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Das Velo hats scheinbar gut überstanden, war aber auch zahm unterwegs 
GEstern war trotz der wiedrigen Umstände auch sehr schön und hat mir auch den Taunus von einer anderen Seite gezeigt . Meine Klamoten sind schon in der Wäsche, meine Schuhe immer noch feucht, und meine Jacke sucht noch nach ihrer schwarzen Farbe 

Alles in allem gerne mal wieder 

Ansonsten kann ich ja mal in der Schweiz was klarmachen. Arosa/ Lenzerheide bietet sicher für BErgauf und die Bergabfraktion genügen Möglichkeiten 

@ Luca

Hoffe der Köäse hat geschmeckt , den Wein werde ich wohl am Abend testen müssen 

@ Caro

Hoffe die Schokki hat dir geschmeckt  nächstens früher vorbestellen 


@ GErd

so ist das mit den Frauen .... immer müssen sie gewinnen 


@*Ratte 

Danke  

Abschliessend zum Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

Aber leider hat am Sonntag die Jugend völlig versagt  (Weicheier) 

So wird das nichts mit den Renten


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> seit wann fährst du denn nicht mehr so? haste von freitag bis sonntag nen fahrtrainig gemacht?



ja, bei den cc fahrern ab hofheim. das sind die die mich nicht ärgern.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber leider hat am Sonntag die Jugend völlig versagt  (Weicheier)
> 
> So wird das nichts mit den Renten



 also wäre wirklich tierisch gerne mitgekommen aber des Wetter... 
zumal ich nicht krnak werden wollte da ja nun wieder die schule begonnen hat un in der oberstufe kann mans sich leider nicht mehr so leisten krank zu machen 

aber es freut einen trotzdem dass es dir hier im taunus trotz regenwetter gefallen hat   
un wenn du mal des nächste mal so vorbei kommst nehm ich mir mal fest vor mitzufahren hoffentlich bei gutem Wetter


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> @ Caro
> 
> Hoffe die Schokki hat dir geschmeckt  nächstens früher vorbestellen
> ...



Ja, hat geschmeckt!


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber leider hat am Sonntag die Jugend völlig versagt  (Weicheier)
> 
> So wird das nichts mit den Renten



jaja, der crazy stellt sich immer bei schlechtem wetter so an. war im letzten wp auch schon so.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, hat geschmeckt!



Hat wirklich super geschmeckt die Schoki 

Sie hat den Thai nicht überlebt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jaja, der crazy stellt sich immer bei schlechtem wetter so an. war im letzten wp auch schon so.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

@Fux: Liest Du noch (nach) oder schläfst Du schon?


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, hat geschmeckt!





wahltho schrieb:


> Hat wirklich super geschmeckt die Schoki
> 
> Sie hat den Thai nicht überlebt...




Ich hoffe doch das Caro das grösste Stück bekommen hat, sie hat mich ja auch von hinten angestummpt 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also wäre wirklich tierisch gerne mitgekommen aber des Wetter...





Maggo schrieb:


> jaja, der crazy stellt sich immer bei schlechtem wetter so an. war im letzten wp auch schon so.......



Papperlapapp Wetter, beim nächsten Mal wird sich nicht mehr gedrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also wäre wirklich tierisch gerne mitgekommen aber des Wetter...
> zumal ich nicht krnak werden wollte da ja nun wieder die schule begonnen hat un in der oberstufe kann mans sich leider nicht mehr so leisten krank zu machen


stimmt,als a****nehmer hat man es da leichter!


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt,als a****nehmer hat man es da leichter!



 paß doch auf!!!  Ich wär auf dem Sarkasmus fast ausgerutscht...


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt,als a****nehmer hat man es da leichter!



da könnte man sich evtl Krank melden zumindest bei einem Großteil von Unternehmen

in der schule fehlt mir der Stoff dann vllt von 2-3 tagen den ich dann nacharbeiten MUSS man höre man staune irgentjemand hat ja da sowas wie des Zentralabi eingeführt  

aber du hast Recht, als Ar****nehmer hat  des auch so seine NAchteile denk ich


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> paß doch auf!!!  Ich wär auf dem Sarkasmus fast ausgerutscht...


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da könnte man sich evtl Krank melden zumindest bei einem Großteil von Unternehmen
> 
> in der schule fehlt mir der Stoff dann vllt von 2-3 tagen den ich dann nacharbeiten MUSS man höre man staune irgentjemand hat ja da sowas wie des Zentralabi eingeführt
> 
> aber du hast Recht, als Ar****nehmer hat  des auch so seine NAchteile denk ich



*klugscheissmodusan*

DAs mit dem krankmelden ist so eine Sache, die Arbeit erledigt sich nicht von selbst ... bleibt auch liegen und muss nachgearbeitet werden 

*klugscheissmodusaus*

Aufjedenfall hast du etwas schönes verpasst


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, bei den cc fahrern ab hofheim. das sind die die mich nicht ärgern.



ist ja auch klar - die CCler haben sich ja auch alle untereinander lieb - harmonie pur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *klugscheissmodusan*
> 
> DAs mit dem krankmelden ist so eine Sache, die Arbeit erledigt sich nicht von selbst ... bleibt auch liegen und muss nachgearbeitet werden
> 
> ...



egal .... auf jeden mir wars zu nass wie ich hier weg wollte...
hatte ja noch gehofft das des bis 12 aufgehört aber gut


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist ja auch klar - die CCler haben sich ja auch alle untereinander lieb - harmonie pur



f*ck dich!!!ich dich auch!f*ck dich!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

kurze frage was haltet ihr von dem  Angebot


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> f*ck dich!!!ich dich auch!f*ck dich!!!



uuuiiiihhhh...


----------



## habkeinnick (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kurze frage was haltet ihr von dem  Angebot



hmm, der 5 watt strahler langt für bergauf auf ner WAB bzw. mittleres tempo auf ner WAB...aber für mehr nicht wirklich


----------



## arkonis (22. Oktober 2007)

25 Watt


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, der 5 watt strahler langt für bergauf auf ner WAB bzw. mittleres tempo auf ner WAB...aber für mehr nicht wirklich



mhm also denke reichen meine 2x 1watt LED stirnlampen auch net für dienstag ab hofheim


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kurze frage was haltet ihr von dem  Angebot





habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, der 5 watt strahler langt für bergauf auf ner WAB bzw. mittleres tempo auf ner WAB...aber für mehr nicht wirklich



Außerdem ist das Normalpreis, auf den nochmal der Versand kommt!


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mhm also denke reichen meine 2x 1watt LED stirnlampen auch net für dienstag ab hofheim



sowas geht mal, man kann Rücksicht darauf nehmen. Auf Dauer brauchst Du aber was anderes! Was ist denn mit Maggos Vorschlag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

@Hirsch: XT 2008 Rapidfire bei Bike-Components fÃ¼r 54 â¬. Den Highroller falt gibt es da nur in 2,5".


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sowas geht mal, man kann Rücksicht darauf nehmen. Auf Dauer brauchst Du aber was anderes! Was ist denn mit Maggos Vorschlag?



maggos vorschlag??


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> maggos vorschlag??



Dir was von Deinem verrückten 120m entfernt wohnenden Kumpel brutzeln zu lassen.


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Liest Du noch (nach) oder schläfst Du schon?



weder noch ...

ich versuch einfach ab jetzt wieder am ball zu bleiben  
3k geplausche sind mir dann doch zu viel


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dir was von Deinem verrückten 120m entfernt wohnenden Kumpel brutzeln zu lassen.



120m war die luftlinie 
mim bike oder zu fuß sin immerhin 250


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2007)

sach ma, wahltho : warst du im plausch-rausch   

hat der kerl doch schamlos meine abwesenheit ausgenutzt und ist gnadenlos an mir vorbeigezogen


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sach ma, wahltho : warst du im plausch-rausch
> 
> hat der kerl doch schamlos meine abwesenheit ausgenutzt und ist gnadenlos an mir vorbeigezogen



das war Sinn und Zweck der Übung...


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Wieso schaukeln die Bäume da draußen so heftig???  Ich dachte, der Wind würde heute Abend mal ein wenig nachlassen!  (oder wenigstens drehen!  )


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso schaukeln die Bäume da draußen so heftig???  Ich dachte, der Wind würde heute Abend mal ein wenig nachlassen!  (oder wenigstens drehen!  )



wind wo??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: XT 2008 Rapidfire bei Bike-Components für 54 . Den Highroller falt gibt es da nur in 2,5".



54 das Paar?


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wind wo??



vergiß es, dazu muß man vor die Tür!   `Tschuldige...


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 54 das Paar?



Jab, ich bestelle.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> vergiß es, dazu muß man vor die Tür!   `Tschuldige...



^^ was soll DAS denn heißen


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ^^ was soll DAS denn heißen


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jab, ich bestelle.


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Wird schon dunkel! 






 Ob ich mal an meinen Almkönig, Comté, oder gar meinen Taleggio geh?!?!?!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wird schon dunkel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  
ich brat mir en backfisch


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich brat mir en backfisch



is ok, so lange Du keine Sahne dazu tust!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> is ok, so lange Du keine Sahne dazu tust!



wie kommst du auf sahne


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf sahne



ich hab` mal von so `nem abartigen Ritus gehört...


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hab` mal von so `nem abartigen Ritus gehört...



asoo


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir gibt es heute lecker  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mit lecker


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es heute lecker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na dann guden abbo


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es heute lecker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en Guade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf sahne


Backfisch mit Sahne


----------



## ratte (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hab` mal von so `nem abartigen Ritus gehört...


Iss klar. 

Erstmal N'abend.

Ganz schön schattig da draußen bei dem Wind.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Backfisch mit Sahne


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Ganz schön schattig da draußen bei dem Wind.



Warst Du mit dem Rad unterwegs? Von wo bläst der Wind?


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .........
> @ Caro
> 
> Hoffe die Schokki hat dir geschmeckt  nächstens früher vorbestellen
> ........





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch das Caro das grösste Stück bekommen hat, sie hat mich ja auch von hinten angestummpt
> .......


 Ich habe ganz schwesterlich geteilt......mir das Meiste. 



wissefux schrieb:


> sach ma, wahltho : warst du im plausch-rausch
> 
> hat der kerl doch schamlos meine abwesenheit ausgenutzt und ist gnadenlos an mir vorbeigezogen


Der Kerl ist absolut rücksichtslos.


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, der 5 watt strahler langt für bergauf auf ner WAB bzw. mittleres tempo auf ner WAB...aber für mehr nicht wirklich



perfekt für die hofheimer cc leute


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mhm also denke reichen meine 2x 1watt LED stirnlampen auch net für dienstag ab hofheim



im ernst, fürn fuffi baut dir der sebastian ne lampe mit der du ausreichend licht unterwegs hast, was spricht denn dagegen??


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie kommst du auf sahne





Arachne schrieb:


> ich hab` mal von so `nem abartigen Ritus gehört...



Ratten essen eben alles.


----------



## ratte (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von wo bläst der Wind?


Grundsätzlich von vorne. 
Heute morgen schon und heute abend schon wieder. Also so aus Nordwest etwa, zumindest vor einer Stunde.

@mzaskar
Die Schoki war wirklich lecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ratten *fr*essen eben alles.



 selbst Waden!


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sach ma, wahltho : warst du im plausch-rausch
> 
> hat der kerl doch schamlos meine abwesenheit ausgenutzt und ist gnadenlos an mir vorbeigezogen



schau nochmal genau nach, wer deinen urlaub bezahlt hat.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> im ernst, fürn fuffi baut dir der sebastian ne lampe mit der du ausreichend licht unterwegs hast, was spricht denn dagegen??



hat er mir schon angeboten un des nur zum materialpreis   da war ich allerdings  
finanziell net soo gut dabei


----------



## ratte (22. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ratten essen eben alles.


Bei mir gibt's jetzt Fisch ohne Sahne


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> selbst Waden!



Was soll man jetzt davon halten?


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich von vorne.
> Heute morgen schon und heute abend schon wieder. Also so aus Nordwest etwa, zumindest vor einer Stunde.
> ...



Bist Du heute Morgen und vorhin immer nach Nordwest gefahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> selbst Waden!


Nix da. Das hängst Du mir nicht an.   

...und nun erstmal: Mahlzeit.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

so ich geh mal rauß muss noch bissi geschi un franz lernen 
also machts gut man ließt sich vllt naher nochmal


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schau nochmal genau nach, wer deinen urlaub bezahlt hat.



   Wie kommt man auf solche Ideen?


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hat er mir schon angeboten un des nur zum materialpreis   da war ich allerdings
> finanziell net soo gut dabei



meinste jetzt macht ers nicht mehr??? ich würd dir ja auch helfen, sind halt soviel mehr als 250m.................


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Nix da. Das hängst Du mir nicht an.
> 
> ...und nun erstmal: Mahlzeit.



  Guden


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt's jetzt Fisch ohne Sahne



rutscht das denn dann überhaupt, wenn man es doch gar nicht gewohnt ist?  Nicht, dass Dir was im Hals stecken bleibt!


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie kommt man auf solche Ideen?



vor meiner zeit bei der fremdenlegion war ich ne ganze weile beim geheimdienst. da ist sowas gang und gebe.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meinste jetzt macht ers nicht mehr??? ich würd dir ja auch helfen, sind halt soviel mehr als 250m.................



joa denke auch trotzdem danke... ich spätestens am Mittwoch eh nochmal zu ihm un dann sprech ich des noma an


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vor meiner zeit bei der fremdenlegion war ich ne ganze weile beim geheimdienst. da ist sowas gang und gebe.



 


So, bügeln ist angesagt.....aktiv.


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so ich geh mal rauß muss noch bissi geschi un franz lernen
> also machts gut man ließt sich vllt naher nochmal



*riesenkopfschüttler* zum Lernen geht er raus, zum Biken traut er sich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *riesenkopfschüttler* zum Lernen geht er raus, zum Biken traut er sich nicht...



  haaaahaaaaahaaaa


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, bügeln ist angesagt.....aktiv.



Du oben, oder was?!


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir gerade die Rangliste angeschaut. Da hat Wahltho mich von hinten........
......... überholt und ich hab es nicht einmal gemerkt.


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

keinen anstand.....


----------



## caroka (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du oben, oder was?!



Heißt das nicht anders. *grübel*


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade die Rangliste angeschaut. Da hat Wahltho mich von hinten........
> ......... und ich hab es nicht einmal gemerkt.



  Ooooooojjjeeeeeeee!!!!  

Dann würde ich mir aber doch langsam mal Gedanken machen!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> keinen anstand.....


----------



## ratte (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du heute Morgen und vorhin immer nach Nordwest gefahren???


Nee, ich hab mich samt Wind zwischendurch mal gedreht. 



Arachne schrieb:


> rutscht das denn dann überhaupt, wenn man es doch gar nicht gewohnt ist?  Nicht, dass Dir was im Hals stecken bleibt!


Ich hab's überlebt. 

@Caro
Tja, so ist wahltho nun mal. Nimm's nicht so tragisch.


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab's überlebt.
> ...



Puuuh, hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Puuuh, hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht!


Wieso nehm ich Dir das so nicht ab?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Mein 5-seitiges Geschireferat über italienische un polnische Nationalbewegung ist fertig!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ist ja auch klar - die CCler haben sich ja auch alle untereinander lieb - harmonie pur



Maul


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, bügeln ist angesagt.....aktiv.



Och, soll ich bügeln helfen kommen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade die Rangliste angeschaut. Da hat Wahltho mich von hinten........
> ......... überholt und ich hab es nicht einmal gemerkt.



Tja Caro, so schnell kann es gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> keinen anstand.....



Anstand war gestern, heute ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Draussen vom Staufen komm' ich her, ich muss sagen es ist ar$$$kalt dort oben sehr 

Aber trotzdem


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Draussen vom Staufen komm' ich her, ich muss sagen es ist ar$$$kalt dort oben sehr
> 
> Aber trotzdem





der hohohoho Weihnachtsthomas oder doch eher der -->


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Mein 5-seitiges Geschireferat über italienische un polnische Nationalbewegung ist fertig!!



Na denn, wo feiern wir?!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na denn, wo feiern wir?!



mittwochabend??? da hab ich die franzarbeit fertig   
feldberghof... nightride mit meinen 2x 1watt LED aldi lampen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade die Rangliste angeschaut. Da hat Wahltho mich von hinten........
> ......... überholt und ich hab es nicht einmal gemerkt.



Das mit dem von hinten und nicht merken macht mir jetzt aber doch Sorgen 




Am PoPo wo find ich denn diese Rangliste


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

Hatten wir uns am Sonntag nicht ueber ein wenig Schnee gefreut ...... 

Das ist Schnee 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4157579&postcount=1673


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das mit dem von hinten und nicht merken macht mir jetzt aber doch Sorgen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im frankfurter Forum auf die Anzahl der Beiträge des Plauschfreds klicken.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

habs gefunden .... schleiche mich langsam von hinten an


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> habs gefunden .... schleiche mich langsam von hinten an



ich überhol dich noch *hust*   

immerhin in den TOP 20


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

ich hätt schwörn könne ich hätt noch nen satz schaltzüge.....*grübel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hätt schwörn könne ich hätt noch nen satz schaltzüge.....*grübel*



brauchst Du was Gescheites, was nicht knarzt?


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hätt schwörn könne ich hätt noch nen satz schaltzüge.....*grübel*


Ich hab noch welche 


AmPoPo  was hätte Ratte wohl bei dem Schnee (früherer Post von mir) alles verloren


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hab noch welche
> 
> 
> AmPoPo  was hätte Ratte wohl bei dem Schnee (früherer Post von mir) alles verloren


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mef_yTb4LWI  krass


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> brauchst Du was Gescheites, was nicht knarzt?



ins rocky kommen noch genau einmal konventionelle züge, danach gibts auch hier nokons. die vorteile liegen auf der hand, das knarzen stört nicht wenn man sie ab und an einölt. ein supergutes produkt.


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ins rocky kommen noch genau einmal konventionelle züge, danach gibts auch hier nokons. die vorteile liegen auf der hand, das knarzen stört nicht wenn man sie ab und an einölt. ein supergutes produkt.



ich habe das Gefühl, Du brauchst heute ein paar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 -Einheiten!


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

was veranlasst dich zu dieser annahme?? nokon


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

so  schnell kann das kindergeld futsch gehn....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkGl...k accident Felix Oleta River State Fall Crash


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was veranlasst dich zu dieser annahme?? nokon



vielleicht ist das auch nur meine Einstimmung, mein Bike gleich wieder streicheln zu dürfen!!!   Du weiß ja, wie abgenutzt meine Griffe sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

hast du dir nicht ein paar neue besorgt?


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so  schnell kann das kindergeld futsch gehn....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkGl...k accident Felix Oleta River State Fall Crash



au


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du dir nicht ein paar neue besorgt?



ja,  aber wenn ich die jetzt dran mach, quietschen die noch...


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 -


----------



## Maggo (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja,  aber wenn ich die jetzt dran mach, quietschen die noch...



botox soll helfen!!


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so  schnell kann das kindergeld futsch gehn....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkGl...k accident Felix Oleta River State Fall Crash


Da lass ich diesen Unsinn doch und habe Spass beim S$$


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Oktober 2007)

Felsenmeer mal anders herum:


Macht auch so rum Spaß, aber ich will da mal bei Trockenheit hin!


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

Sieht aus als ob ich noch einige Zeit auf dem Bike verbringen könnte:

Deutschschweiz, Nord- und Mittelbünden:
Über der Alpennordseite oft Hochnebel, Obergrenze 1700 bis 2200 Meter, darüber und in den Alpen meist sonnig, in der Ostschweiz sowie in Nord- und Mittelbünden aus Osten zeitweise dichtere Wolkenfelder.
Temperatur am frühen Morgen um +1 Grad, am Nachmittag um 6 Grad, in 2000 Metern Höhe allmählich von -6 auf -2 Grad steigend.
In den Bergen mässiger bis starker Ostwind, im Mittelland mässige Bise.

Wetteraussichten bis nächsten Samstag
Aktualisiert am 22.10.2007, 21.00 Uhr
Im Norden: von Mittwoch bis Samstag über der Alpennordseite weiterhin oft Hochnebel, vor allem im Osten, Obergrenze auf 1200 bis 1700 Metern. Darüber und in den Alpen recht sonnig, zeitweise dichtere Wolkenfelder, aber meist trocken. Anfangs noch mässige Bise, ab Freitag nachlassend. In den Bergen weiterer Temperaturanstieg.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Oktober 2007)

Liebe leutchen ich geh in die koje....
machts gut bis morgen gn8


----------



## ratte (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo  was hätte Ratte wohl bei dem Schnee (früherer Post von mir) alles verloren


Wenigstens hättet ihr bei meiner Fellfarbe keine Probleme mich wiederzufinden...


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

Ganz vergessen, 

Gute Besserung Alberto ... hoffe es heilt recht schnell 

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 -


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wenigstens hättet ihr bei meiner Fellfarbe keine Probleme mich wiederzufinden...



Du meinst das Kopffell? Wo hast Du denn sonst noch Fell?


----------



## ratte (22. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst das Kopffell?


Yap. 


> Wo hast Du denn sonst noch Fell?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Yap.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

548


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!

gude Nacht ihr Leutz  

@ iggi: Mittwoch kann ich net. Morgen abend hätt ich Zeit, Do muss ich mal schaun. Lampe sollte gehn, muss ich halt nochmal bei Reichelt bestellen. Lass die Finger von der Mirage, du bist hinterher nur enttäuscht  und die LEDs reichen für so ne Hofheimrunde vorerst aus, kannst ja genug Licht lutschen von den Übertreibern in der Runde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Oktober 2007)

Ei gude Nacht 

Bin total müde, weil ich letzte Nacht schlecht geschlafen hab'


----------



## Zilli (22. Oktober 2007)

Guude,
von der Musike und den Trails fand ich das hier zum Träumen 

btw: ich mach morgen wahrscheinlich ne GA-Runde um den Flughafen (was körperlich wohl förderlicher für mich ist). Falls sonst noch jemand Lust/Zeit/Muße hätte (Dies soll KEINE Spalter-Spalt-Tour sein )


----------



## arkonis (22. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> von der Musike und den Trails fand ich das hier zum Träumen
> 
> btw: ich mach morgen wahrscheinlich ne GA-Runde um den Flughafen (was körperlich wohl förderlicher für mich ist). Falls sonst noch jemand Lust/Zeit/Muße hätte (Dies soll KEINE Spalter-Spalt-Tour sein )



die Idee finde ich nicht schlecht, muss noch sehen ob es was wird. Falls mein Kater morgen entlassen wird könnte es was werden


----------



## wissefux (22. Oktober 2007)

oh je, ich brauch wohl noch ne weile, um wieder auf plauschgeschwindgkeit zu kommen   

gn8 erst mal ...


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oh je, ich brauch wohl noch ne weile, um wieder auf plauschgeschwindgkeit zu kommen
> 
> gn8 erst mal ...



Dann mal Gute Nacht


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wenigstens hättet ihr bei meiner Fellfarbe keine Probleme mich wiederzufinden...



Außer, Dich hätte ein böser Zeitgenosse tief genug verbuddelt!


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Außer, Dich hätte ein böser Zeitgenosse tief genug verbuddelt!



Wer würde denn solch verwerfliches tun 


BTW: schaue gerade Roam ...... *Schmelzdahinundwillauchsofahrenkönnen*


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer würde denn solch verwerfliches tun


  Keine Ahnung, wer so etwas tun könnte.  



mzaskar schrieb:


> BTW: schaue gerade Roam ...... *Schmelzdahinundwillauchsofahrenkönnen*


Direkt nach dem Schauen, kann ich das alles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bis ich dann auf dem Bike sitze....  Hauptsache es ist in dem Moment kein großer Absatz, oder dergleichen in der Nähe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wer so etwas tun könnte.



Dochnicht etwa der, der die Brille verbuddelte 



Arachne schrieb:


> Direkt nach dem Schauen, kann ich das alles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mache gerade einen Manual mit meinem Schreibtischstuhl ..... geht schon ganz gut


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dochnicht etwa der, der die Brille verbuddelte



Der wäre schlau gewesen und hätte oben gewartet...  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Mache gerade einen Manual mit meinem Schreibtischstuhl ..... geht schon ganz gut


----------



## Arachne (22. Oktober 2007)

Mache mir erstmal `nen Tee. Bis die Wäsche fertig ist, dauert es noch `ne Weile.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hätt schwörn könne ich hätt noch nen satz schaltzüge.....*grübel*



Die haste an meinem Epic...........................


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Die haste an meinem Epic...........................


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2007)

moin !

heute letzter tag urlaub  

morsche bin ich dann wieder früher hier


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> heute letzter tag urlaub
> 
> morsche bin ich dann wieder früher hier



Guten Morgen miteinand 

Sach mal, letzter Tag Urlaub und schon wach ......


----------



## Maggo (23. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Die haste an meinem Epic...........................



ok, kannste mir ja heut abend mit nach hofheim bingen.........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Maggo (23. Oktober 2007)

gude und tschüss.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> heute letzter tag urlaub
> 
> morsche bin ich dann wieder früher hier



Moin Fux, mein tiefempfundenes Beileid 

Aber Lebbe geht weiter


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,

war ja zivil heute. Fux Du musst echt wieder besser werden. Das war ja nix für den ersten Tag.  



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Felsenmeer mal anders herum:
> 
> 
> Macht auch so rum Spaß, aber ich will da mal bei Trockenheit hin!



Bin auch mal ein kleines Stück falsch herum hoch.  Macht wirklich Laune.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

So ist wieder ziemlich frisch draussen und könnte auch an einigen Stellen etwas glatt sein, also Achtung!

Ich mach' mich jetzt gleich mal auf's Bike


----------



## ratte (23. Oktober 2007)

Morgen zusammen.



Zilli schrieb:


> btw: ich mach morgen wahrscheinlich ne GA-Runde um den Flughafen (was körperlich wohl förderlicher für mich ist). Falls sonst noch jemand Lust/Zeit/Muße hätte (Dies soll KEINE Spalter-Spalt-Tour sein )


Würde ich mich demnächst wohl mal dranhängen, aber für heute gibt es nochmal ein paar Hügel. Obwohl ich mich jetzt schon so fühle, als ob das heute abend ein Quälerei wird. 
Aber erstmal gemütlich zur A..... rollen, bis heute abend ist ja noch lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2007)

brrrr, es friert ja schon fast da draußen ... hab noch gar keinen bock mich morgen früh aufs rad zu setzen ...

erst mal die winterschlappen heute aufziehen ...


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Bin auch mal ein kleines Stück *richtig* herum hoch.  Macht wirklich Laune.



die einzig richtige richtung


----------



## Zilli (23. Oktober 2007)

Morsche zusammen,
Arkonis, ich schick Dir mal meine Mobil-Nr. (und Du mir bitte Deine), da ich ich mich im Büro ned inlogge due. Evtl. könnte man sich in Eddersheim an der Schleuse treffen; dort dann so ca. 18:30.

@ratte: wie's beliebt; zur Info: Die Runde läßt sich zwischen 2:45 und 4:00 - 4:30 Dauer netto variieren.


----------



## Zilli (23. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die einzig richtige richtung


Noch en Spalter ....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok, kannste mir ja heut abend mit nach hofheim bingen.........



Würde ich gerne, aber heute abend wird für mich gekocht.............


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Oktober 2007)

Moin auch !!!
Es ist eindeutig zu kalt


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> erst mal die winterschlappen heute aufziehen ...




Das rote RoCC steht auch schon mit aufgezogenen Spike-Reifen im Keller für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!



Moin Gerd et alterum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

War zwar kalt aber echt schön zu fahren


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> War zwar kalt aber echt schön zu fahren



werde wieder die Winterklamotten bemühen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> werde wieder die Winterklamotten bemühen!



Solltest Du


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Oktober 2007)

Welche Winterhose soll ich mir kaufen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Welche Winterhose soll ich mir kaufen?



'Ne lange gefütterte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Welche Winterhose soll ich mir kaufen?



Ich empfehle Izumi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

507


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das rote RoCC steht auch schon mit aufgezogenen Spike-Reifen im Keller für den Fall der Fälle



ich meinte eigentlich mein auto ...

aber mein altes ghost steht ganzjährig mit spikes bereift zum einsatz bereit


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 'Ne lange gefütterte



Natürlich!!!  Wo bekomme ich die???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich meinte eigentlich mein auto ...



Ich lasse die Winterreifen am Donnerstag draufmachen. Echt Mist, denn dann darf ich wieder nur noch max. 240km/h fahren  



wissefux schrieb:


> aber mein altes ghost steht ganzjährig mit spikes bereift zum einsatz bereit



Macht Sinn, wenn mal plötzlich im Juli eine neue Eiszeit anbrechen sollte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Natürlich!!!  Wo bekomme ich die???



z.b.

www.active-out.de

oder

www.2legs.de


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Izumi



Hatte ich, ist im letzten Winter an einem Ast hängengeblieben 

Thomas, baust Du mir diese Woche meine Maverick ans Rote?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich lasse die Winterreifen am Donnerstag draufmachen. Echt Mist, denn dann darf ich wieder nur noch max. 240km/h fahren



Arme Sau  Meine dürfen bis 250


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Thomas, baust Du mir diese Woche meine Maverick ans Rote?



 Sollte klappen, muss nochmal klären,  wann es am Besten passt. Am Samstag sehen wir uns ja 'eh. aber hätte evtl. schon Freitag abend Zeit...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Arme Sau  Meine dürfen bis 250



Naja, die Kiste ist ja 'eh bei 250 km/h abgeregelt  

... und das kann ich leider nicht ändern lassen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sollte klappen, muss nochmal klären,  wann es am Besten passt. Am Samstag sehen wir uns ja 'eh. aber hätte evtl. schon Freitag abend Zeit...



Ist das aufwendig? Wie lange dauert es ca.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ist das aufwendig? Wie lange dauert es ca.?



Nicht sonderlich lange, ich würde schätzen 'ne Stunde etwa..


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nicht sonderlich lange, ich würde schätzen 'ne Stunde etwa..



Es wäre toll, wenn ich die am SA schon hätte  Wann wollt ihr am Fr los, ich kann leider nicht mit.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr am Fr los, ich kann leider nicht mit.......



Schade 

Eigentlich wollte ich recht früh los nach KH...


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Arme Sau  Meine dürfen bis 250



ihr seid beide arme säue. meiner ist nicht abgeregelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ihr seid beide arme säue. meiner ist nicht abgeregelt



Ich find's ja auch schade


----------



## Frank (23. Oktober 2007)

Meiner ist auch nicht abgeriegelt aber ab 220 bekomm ich schweißnasse Hände und das artet dann insgesamt in Arbeit aus, aber deswegen heißt es ja auch "Musclecar" - und dann immer die latente Angst, das die Haube wegfliegt, macht alles sehr spannend


----------



## Alberto68 (23. Oktober 2007)

hallo und guten morgen ....

aus der krankenstation bzw vom sofa ...


* mal ne Frage hat einer von euch einen camelbak blowfisch???*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hallo und guten morgen ....
> 
> aus der krankenstation bzw vom sofa ...



Hi Stephan, wie geht's denn dem Fuss? 

P.S: Hab' Deuter, kein Camelbak


----------



## Alberto68 (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Stephan, wie geht's denn dem Fuss?
> 
> P.S: Hab' Deuter, kein Camelbak



fuss iss noch drann
ne iss ok halt schonen hochlegen entlasten .... also viel sofa 

welchen deute hast du soll ein geschenk werden .... kleiner rucksack fuer jacke beinlinge als das was man auch in die trikottaschen unterbekommt

trinkblase kennt der jenigen noch nicht wird er aber bestimmt auch benutzen wenn er es erst mal probiert hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hallo und guten morgen ....
> 
> aus der krankenstation bzw vom sofa ...
> 
> ...



Gude, ne, nur M.U.L.E. und Rogue.

Was machts Treterchen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> fuss iss noch drann
> ne iss ok halt schonen hochlegen entlasten .... also viel sofa
> 
> welchen deute hast du soll ein geschenk werden .... kleiner rucksack fuer jacke beinlinge als das was man auch in die trikottaschen unterbekommt



Als kleinen Rucksack haben Almut und ich jeweils den Deuter Race X Air, kann ich sehr empfehlen


----------



## Alberto68 (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gude, ne, nur M.U.L.E. und Rogue.
> 
> Was machts Treterchen?



gude gerdo

MULE hab ich auch ...etwas groesser faende ich besser weil es etwas mehr rucksack sein soll  darum hab ich blowfisch gedacht

fuss siehe weiter oben


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> fuss iss noch drann
> ne iss ok halt schonen hochlegen entlasten .... also viel sofa
> 
> welchen deute hast du soll ein geschenk werden .... kleiner rucksack fuer jacke beinlinge als das was man auch in die trikottaschen unterbekommt
> ...



Dafür wäre der Blowfish eigentlich überdimensioniert. Reserven sind aber meistens gut...


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Als kleinen Rucksack haben Almut und ich jeweils den Deuter Race X Air, kann ich sehr empfehlen



Wieso `nen Mazda, wenn auch `nen Porsche bezahlbar ist?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso `nen Mazda, wenn auch `nen Porsche bezahlbar ist?!



Deuter ist für mich eindeutig der Porsche unter den Rucksäcken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

Mit Rückenwind in der Sonne ist doch deutlichst wärmer, als nachts mit Gegenwind... Ich bin wieder naßgeschwitzt. War viel zu warm in den Winterklamotten.

@Hirsch: Ich habe `ne lange Winterhose von Gore, mit Windstopper-Einlage. Kann ich auch sehr empfehlen (Hibike).  Im Versand kann ich mir eh nichts kaufen!


----------



## Alberto68 (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dafür wäre der Blowfish eigentlich überdimensioniert. Reserven sind aber meistens gut...



der neue mule ist auch groesser als mein alter .... der blowfish kann keiner oder grosser sein das find ich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Deuter ist für mich eindeutig der Porsche unter den Rucksäcken



sicherlich, weil Du noch keinen gefahren bist!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sicherlich, weil Du noch keinen gefahren bist!



Hab' mit Deuter immer nur die besten Erfahrungen gemacht - was anderes kommt mir nicht auf den Rücken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Insb. das Belüftungssystem des Race X Air ist G E N I A L


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' mit Deuter immer nur die besten Erfahrungen gemacht - was anderes kommt mir nicht auf den Rücken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Letzteres mußt Du mir mal zeigen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Letzteres mußt Du mir mal zeigen!



Gerne, momentan bin ich aber fast immer nur mit dem fetten Transalpine 30 unterwegs...


----------



## Alberto68 (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Letzteres mußt Du mir mal zeigen!



also fuer alpenx gibts nix besseres als den deuter  perfekt

ich mag es eh nicht mit rucksack zu fahren  hier im taunus fuer was soll ich das ding mit schleppen nervt nur 

den mule den ich hab ist perfekt  wenn ich ihn mal benutze 

aber der neue soll ja nicht fuer mich sein und er will ihn auch auf dem rennrad benutzen darum muss es halt es kleiner sein so mule groesse halt


----------



## Tonino (23. Oktober 2007)

Servus,

ich habe mir jetzt den Vaude Alpine Vent 30+5 beim Stadler bestellt. FÃ¼r 59,99â¬ gibt es wohl keine Alternative. ich warte jeden Tag auf das Teil.

Als Trinkrucksack fahre ich den Camelbak Lobo, den gibts beim Stadler auch im Angebot. Bis sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Wenn ich mal mehr Platz brauche baue ich die Trinkblase einfach in meinem McKinley mit ca.18L.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hallo und guten morgen ....
> 
> aus der krankenstation bzw vom sofa ...
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe einen blowfish, etwas älter schon aber ich hab einen 
EVTL ist der Deuter besser belüftet, aber ich mags halt eng am Rücken und finde das Trinksystem eindeutig das bessere.


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe einen blowfish, etwas älter schon aber ich hab einen



Und? Soll ich `ne Zange holen?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich mag es eh nicht mit rucksack zu fahren  hier im taunus fuer was soll ich das ding mit schleppen nervt nur



Hab' ich früher auch gesagt, möchte aber inzwischen auf den Komfort einer Trinkblase einfach nicht mehr verzichten 

Ausserdem muss ich unter der Wochen immer einiges Zeug mitschleppen und daher brauch' ich den Rucksack einfach.

Am Wochenende oder im Sommer reicht der X Air Race einfach aus. Jetzt im Winter brauch ich aber meistens den grossen Transalpine...


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und? Soll ich `ne Zange holen?...


 
Ne geht schon und wenn ich mal helfende Hände brauch frage ich jemand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

@Gerd: Weisst Du schon Bescheid w/ Freitag? - Wettervorhersage für KH ist nachwievor stabil  und gut und auch wärmer mit so 15 Grad


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Weisst Du schon Bescheid w/ Freitag? - Wettervorhersage für KH ist nachwievor stabil  und gut und auch wärmer mit so 15 Grad



Erreiche gerade meinen Kollegen nicht (hat sich zum heute hier stattfindenden Oktoberfest verpißt...).  Spricht aber eigentlich nichts dagegen!  Überraschungen erwarte ich auch keine (Chef nicht da).


----------



## Tonino (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich finden Camelbak Octane 8 Trinkrucksack sehr interessant. Den kann man erweitern wenn man es braucht und er sieht sehr stylisch aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Erreiche gerade meinen Kollegen nicht (hat sich zum heute hier stattfindenden Oktoberfest verpißt...).  Spricht aber eigentlich nichts dagegen!  Überraschungen erwarte ich auch keine (Chef nicht da).



Ok - gehen wir also davon aus, dass es klappt


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> trinkblase kennt der jenigen noch nicht wird er aber bestimmt auch benutzen *wenn er es erst mal probiert hat*



kommt ganz auf den inhalt an   

gute besserung  , warum auch immer ... (nein, ich werde die letzten 10k nicht nachlesen)


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2007)

nicht das einer denkt, ich hätte den neuen trend nicht mitbekommen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> (nein, ich werde die letzten 10k nicht nachlesen)



Fux, ich kann Dich so schwer verstehen 

Momentan, gleich geht es besser:



wissefux schrieb:


> nein, ich werde die letzten 10k nicht nachlesen



Ah, jetzt kann ich Dich gleich viel besser verstehen 

Wieso, so still wie Du derzeit bist, hab' ich gedacht, dass Du die ganze Zeit liest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nicht das einer denkt, ich hätte den neuen trend nicht mitbekommen ...



Tja, aber weisst Du auch, wie, warum und wann er kreiert wurde?


----------



## Alberto68 (23. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kommt ganz auf den inhalt an
> 
> gute besserung  , warum auch immer ... (nein, ich werde die letzten 10k nicht nachlesen)


danke fux 
zur info baenderriss im sprunggelenkt  beim joggen in ein loch getreten


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, aber weisst Du auch, wie, warum und wann er kreiert wurde?



nö  
aber ich les trotzdem net nach  
ich mach trotzdem mit 






Alberto68 schrieb:


> danke fux
> zur info baenderriss im sprunggelenkt  beim joggen in ein loch getreten



du sollst ja auch net joggen sondern biken  
die federgabel hätte das loch bestimmt weggebügelt, es sei denn es war ein baustellenloch


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> du sollst ja auch net joggen sondern biken
> die federgabel hätte das loch bestimmt weggebügelt, es sei denn es war ein baustellenloch



hab` ich auch schon versucht ihm zu sagen...


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

_...ich bin bei über 400  und traue mich nicht auf Kasse zu drücken...   _


----------



## Tonino (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> _...ich bin bei über 400  und traue mich nicht auf Kasse zu drücken...   _



ohhhhh wie gut kenne ich das....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Noch en Spalter ....



Alles Spalter hier. Jeder macht was er will.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich mach trotzdem mit



Mitläufer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

455


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Alles Spalter hier. Jeder macht was er will.














 Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Am PoPo hat jemand die Tour Daten von Freitag und Sonntag?? 

Gruss aus der Sch****kalten und nebeligen Schweiz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am PoPo hat jemand die Tour Daten von Freitag und Sonntag??



Sonntag: fbh - fbh 35km und ca. 800hm

Freitag kann man 'eh nicht zählen, da das ja keine echte Tour war, sondern nur ein wenig Spielen


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sonntag: fbh - fbh 35km und ca. 800hm
> 
> Freitag kann man 'eh nicht zählen, da das ja keine echte Tour war, sondern nur ein wenig Spielen


 
Naja, kam beim Spielen ziemlich ins Schwitzen  .... Glaube es waren dann doch insgesamt 5 Stunden oder so .....


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sonntag: fbh - fbh 35km und ca. 800hm


 
von der Zeit her ungefähr 4 Stunden, kann das stimmen??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> von der Zeit her ungefähr 4 Stunden, kann das stimmen??



Glaub' mir das stimmt - ist eine Hausstrecke von mir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja, kam beim Spielen ziemlich ins Schwitzen  .... Glaube es waren dann doch insgesamt 5 Stunden oder so .....



Tja, auch Spielen kann anstrengend sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

Mein (Leih-)Bionicon ist da!!!


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein (Leih-)Bionicon ist da!!!


 
Kenn da ne nette Strecke bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glaub' mir das stimmt - ist eine Hausstrecke von mir



Ich glaube, er wollte Deine Angaben keineswegs anzweifeln, sondern um die Fahrzeit ergänzt wissen!


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kenn da ne nette Strecke bei mir um die Ecke



 Hätte prinzipiell da gar nichts gegen!  Wenn es von mir aus nur nicht so viele Ecken mehr wären...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er wollte Deine Angaben keineswegs anzweifeln, sondern um die Fahrzeit ergänzt wissen!



Also dann nochmal 

2:49:39h/34,3km/12.1er Schnitt (lt. Polar)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein (Leih-)Bionicon ist da!!!



Bedenke aber für Freitag: Deine Tupperware passt nachweislich auf meinen Mezze, bei dem Bionicon wissen wir das nicht


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also dann nochmal
> 
> 2:49:39h/34,3km/12.1er Schnitt (lt. Polar)


 
Merci 

Sorry für meine unklare Frage 

Für nächstes Jahr bereite ich mich dann mal vor ..... dann geht es auch noch etwas schneller


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

oder ... ich bringe ein neues Velo mit 

*NEWS NEWS NEWS **Last News**Elektro Velo >> FLYER <<*Das Elektrovelo ist elegant und schnittig geworden und hat sich zum idealen Verkehrsmittel gemausert. Sogar als Sportgerät hat es einen grossen Stellenwert. Ebenso als Tourenvelo. Schauen Sie bei uns rein und testen Sie mal einen FLYER - Sie werden überrascht sein.


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oder ... ich bringe ein neues Velo mit
> 
> *NEWS NEWS NEWS **Last News**Elektro Velo >> FLYER <<*Das Elektrovelo ist elegant und schnittig geworden und hat sich zum idealen Verkehrsmittel gemausert. Sogar als Sportgerät hat es einen grossen Stellenwert. Ebenso als Tourenvelo. Schauen Sie bei uns rein und testen Sie mal einen FLYER - Sie werden überrascht sein.



weswegen hast Du noch mal gleich zu radeln begonnen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> weswegen hast Du noch mal gleich zu radeln begonnen?!


um nette Menschen (Frauen) kennen zu lernen 


Obwohl ich ja elegant und schnittig gut fand  das hoert sich an als ob da jemand von mir spricht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

437


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab' jetzt den Track von der Odenwald-Tour vom letzten Sonntag


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' jetzt den Track von der Odenwald-Tour vom letzten Sonntag


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

ach so: Freitag geht klar!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach so: Freitag geht klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bedenke aber für Freitag: Deine Tupperware passt nachweislich auf meinen Mezze, bei dem Bionicon wissen wir das nicht



Habe das Supershuttle jedenfalls schon mal für dieses Wochenende reserviert. Muß es nur noch abholen (...) und dann können wir ja mal schauen.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Es wird mit dem Winter 

http://www.parsenn.ch/Service/Webcams/dD0zMyZkPTcmbD1kZXU.html


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Oktober 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hallo und guten morgen ....
> 
> aus der krankenstation bzw vom sofa ...
> 
> ...



Hi Alder  Ische hab einen.............


----------



## Breezler (23. Oktober 2007)

Guuden


















Sieht aus als wären meine Laufräder heute gekommen (eingetroffen), sacht meine Süsse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

So zur Tour am Samstag:

Der Treffpunkt ist in der angehängten Karte markiert. Die Autobahnausfahrt ist die erste Ausfahrt auf der A5 Richtung Süden nach dem Darmstädter Kreuz.

Ich denke wir sollten anpeilen möglichst früh zu starten, also Abfahrt vor Ort mit den Bikes um 09:30 Uhr (wie auch in KH üblich).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe das Supershuttle jedenfalls schon mal für dieses Wochenende reserviert. Muß es nur noch abholen (...) und dann können wir ja mal schauen.




By the way: Ich muss auch noch schauen, ob ich mein FR auf's Dach kriege. Bisher hab' ich nur das CC so transportiert


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> By the way: Ich muss auch noch schauen, ob ich mein FR auf's Dach kriege. Bisher hab' ich nur das CC so transportiert


Für die Tour brauchst du kein FR. Wir sind mit den Hardtails da prima klar gekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Für die Tour brauchst du kein FR. Wir sind mit den Hardtails da prima klar gekommen.



Schon klar, ich fahr' aber zur Zeit das FR so gerne


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So zur Tour am Samstag:
> 
> Der Treffpunkt ist in der angehängten Karte markiert. Die Autobahnausfahrt ist die erste Ausfahrt auf der A5 Richtung Süden nach dem Darmstädter Kreuz.
> 
> Ich denke wir sollten anpeilen möglichst früh zu starten, also Abfahrt vor Ort mit den Bikes um 09:30 Uhr (wie auch in KH üblich).


 
Wie lange habt ihr vor zu fahren? Ich hatte gerade so einen seltsamen Einfall .........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie lange habt ihr vor zu fahren? Ich hatte gerade so einen seltsamen Einfall .........



Ich schätze mal bis zum frühen Nachmittag. Ich möchte persönlich möchte jedenfalls nicht zu spät wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

cu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## Zilli (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi, 
endlich aus dem Büro draussen *flücht*. 

@Arkonis: wenn's mit der Katze geklappt haben sollte, kannst Du mich jetzt nur noch via Handy erreichen.

Allen Bikern viel Schbass heut.


----------



## Maggo (23. Oktober 2007)

so, komm grad von der baustelle und werde NICHT ab hofheim mitfahren, zumindest nicht mehr heute.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ Gerd: sach ma, was willst du denn alles haben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2007)

das hier find ich auch seehr geil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CVeaJ9EuAI


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Scheinbar alle fleisig und am Sporten 

Bin zwar schon länger zu Hause, aber meine Nase ist immer noch kalt


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

@ CR 

wäre doch etwas für dich 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4160442&postcount=1681


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss ja sagen, wenn die Schweizer was anfangen, machen sie gleich Nägel mit Köpfen. Man hat nicht nur ein neues Bike mit Elektro(hilfs)antrieb entwickelt, nein man hat auch gleich entsprechende Tourismusgebiete mit Ladestellen ausgestattet. AQn den Ladestellen, kann man seinen alten Akku in die Station stecken, und sich einen vollen herausnehmen und weiterfahren 
Habe heute mal eines der Räder an meinem "Hausberg" ausprobiert und bin fast vom Rad gefallen, als der Antrieb sich zuschaltete 

http://www.biketech.ch/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2007)

so richtig trailtauglich sehen die Dinger aber net aus


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Oktober 2007)

nabend!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2007)

gemoije iggi  hab heut n interessantes LRS Angebot gesehen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gemoije iggi  hab heut n interessantes LRS Angebot gesehen...



schon wieder en LRS 
fürs carver oder fürs torqu?


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Oktober 2007)

ICH SCHREIB MORGEN FRANZÖSISCHARBEIT!!!!!! 

un ich hab keine Ahnung


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so richtig trailtauglich sehen die Dinger aber net aus



Mein Händler will eins Pimpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ICH SCHREIB MORGEN FRANZÖSISCHARBEIT!!!!!!
> 
> un ich hab keine Ahnung



Bonjour


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ICH SCHREIB MORGEN FRANZÖSISCHARBEIT!!!!!!
> 
> un ich hab keine Ahnung



Ich hatte kein Franz, sondern Spanisch. Doch eins haben wir gemeinsam......ich hatte auch nie Ahnung.


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2007)

Manoman, bin ich fertig. Das war ein sehr anstrengender Marathon.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2007)

von der Sprache hab ich auch keine Ahnung  schÃ¤m sich wer jetzt bÃ¶ses denkt 

@ iggi: was haltbares fÃ¼r dich in deinem Budget  alternativ hÃ¶chstens fÃ¼rs Carver, der hat kei Steckachs
eckdaten: Onyx in schwarz, robuste Felgen fÃ¼r <200â¬


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Manoman, bin ich fertig. Das war ein sehr anstrengender Marathon.



http://www.biketech.ch/index.html


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hatte kein Franz, sondern Spanisch. Doch eins haben wir gemeinsam......ich hatte auch nie Ahnung.



spanisch hätte ich auf gran canaria gut brauchen können ...



caroka schrieb:


> Manoman, bin ich fertig. Das war ein sehr anstrengender Marathon.



wo war heut marathon


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> .........
> wo war heut marathon



Einmal vorm Winter absolviere ich immer den Wintereinkaufsmarathon.  
Das ist nochmal ultimative Anstrengung.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> von der Sprache hab ich auch keine Ahnung  schäm sich wer jetzt böses denkt
> 
> @ iggi: was haltbares für dich in deinem Budget  alternativ höchstens fürs Carver, der hat kei Steckachs
> eckdaten: Onyx in schwarz, robuste Felgen für <200



passts chion ich hab jetzt den gut us
wenn der mal im arschi is dann vllt


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.biketech.ch/index.html



Die haben es Dir angetan, gell.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bonjour


Salut! Comment ca va?



caroka schrieb:


> Ich hatte kein Franz, sondern Spanisch. Doch eins haben wir gemeinsam......ich hatte auch nie Ahnung.



  ich trottel hätte es gegn physik tauschen können!! un habs net !! weil ich in der 11kl relativ gut war uns dann in der 12 weiter machn wollte   was hat mich danur geritten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> von der Sprache hab ich auch keine Ahnung  schäm sich wer jetzt böses denkt
> 
> @ iggi: was haltbares für dich in deinem Budget  alternativ höchstens fürs Carver, der hat kei Steckachs
> eckdaten: Onyx in schwarz, robuste Felgen für <200



Nicht weiss mit ein paar Kratzer


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Einmal vorm Winter absolviere ich immer den Wintereinkaufsmarathon.
> Das ist nochmal ultimative Anstrengung.



haste mir was mitgebracht ?


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Salut! Comment ca va?



ca va! et toi?



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich trottel hätte es gegn physik tauschen können!! un habs net !! weil ich in der 11kl relativ gut war uns dann in der 12 weiter machn wollte   was hat mich danur geritten



Mit französich kriegt man die Mädels besser rum


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ca va! et toi?
> 
> 
> 
> Mit französich kriegt man die Mädels besser rum



  
schön wärs


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

@ Caro

esse gerade leckere Lindt Schokolade


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ca va! et toi?
> 
> *wenn de ma musst geh einfach*
> 
> Mit französich kriegt man die Mädels besser rum


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2007)

so langsam kommt ja wieder leben ins Forum


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> haste mir was mitgebracht ?



Selbst ich hab nur en Kappi abbekommen. Meine Mädels sind jetzt fürn Winter fit.


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Caro
> 
> esse gerade leckere Lindt Schokolade



Da hab ich gerade dran gedacht.......... doch nicht die Weihnachtsschokolade. *schmelzdahin*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2007)

Hab mal nachgelesen...


...auch was ihr am Sa. so vor habt....


...viel Spaß dabei...


und seid vorsichtig am Meer


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da hab ich gerade dran gedacht.......... doch nicht die Weihnachtsschokolade. *schmelzdahin*



nur weisse Lindt mit Mandeln 

Weihnachtsschokolade wird nur persönlich geliefert


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2007)

*Bernd*,
komm grad aus Basel zurück und immer noch kein Hinweis auf die Fotos


sind die so schlecht?


Wie war München? Hat alles geklappt?


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


>



*Kresi,*

den grinser hab ich übersehen. Sowas macht man doch nicht.


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab mal nachgelesen...
> 
> 
> ...auch was ihr am Sa. so vor habt....
> ...



Ich kann leider nicht mit.


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nur weisse Lindt mit Mandeln
> 
> Weihnachtsschokolade wird nur persönlich geliefert



Dann sieh mal zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht mit.



Ich will nicht


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht mit.



Jetzt hatte ich schon ueberlegt auf der Fahrt von ZRH nach SB einen stop im OW einzulegen .... aber wenn du nicht mitfährst ist es nur halb so schön


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *Bernd*,
> komm grad aus Basel zurück und immer noch kein Hinweis auf die Fotos
> 
> 
> ...



Hab Ihm auch schon ne SM geschickt aber mit mir redet er nicht.


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich will nicht


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich will nicht



schade 


Apopo, ich wollte es ja nicht glauben, aber wenn platte Reifen, dann sind es die von Maggo


----------



## caroka (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt hatte ich schon ueberlegt auf der Fahrt von ZRH nach SB einen stop im OW einzulegen .... aber wenn du nicht mitfährst ist es nur halb so schön



Balsam für meine Seele.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Oktober 2007)

*gähn* hat morgen jemand zeit zum biken??? so evtl ab 3 odr 4 uhr??


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schade



das ist zu anstrengend fürn nen Hungerhaken wie ich einer bin






mzaskar schrieb:


> Apopo, ich wollte es ja nicht glauben, aber wenn platte Reifen, dann sind es die von Maggo



 wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Balsam für meine Seele.



war mir ein vergnügen


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ist zu anstrengend fürn nen Hungerhaken wie ich einer bin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es gibt da was für Dich 
www.biketec.ch

und für Maggo gibt es demnächst Vollgummireifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Oktober 2007)

wollte morgen evtl mal wieder rund um Hofheim oder atzelberg oder sogar mal kurz aufn feldi....


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Oktober 2007)

ich geh dann mal schlafen 



P.S. wenn da morgen jemand zeit hat un mitfahrn will --> SM  

GN8


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich geh dann mal schlafen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GN8 .... muss leider Arbeiten und die Anfahrt wäre mir etwas weit 

Viel Glück bei Französisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

N'abend Gerd und Ratte sind gerade nach dem Après-Biken im Plauscher-Basislager-fbh ab nach Hause 

War heute nur 'ne relativ kurze Bike-Runde, weil die Ratte nicht ganz so fit war, aber trotzdem lustig und nett, insb. auch das Après-Biken mit selbstgemachter Lauchsuppe mit Maultascheneinlage von Almut und der anschliessenden Verköstigung von NWD 5


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Oktober 2007)

caro 

ich verzieh mich auch mal, gute Nacht zusammen 

iggi, viel erfolg morgen bei der Sprachenarbeit.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Oktober 2007)

Nacht Crazy 

schlaf gut und träum vom mir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Würde mal gerne noch klären, wer am kommenden Wochenende wo mitfährt:

*26.10. KH*
arachne
wahltho

*27.10. Odenwald (Start 09:30 Uhr)*
arachne
wahltho
ratte
roter hirsch
maggo ???

*28.10. Rheingau (Start 11:30 Uhr)*
Arachne
Ratte
wahltho
wahline
Manni
Luberon-Astrid
Luberon-Robert (Guide)
Caro ???
Missy ???


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Gerd und Ratte sind gerade nach dem Après-Biken im Plauscher-Basislager-fbh ab nach Hause
> 
> War heute nur 'ne relativ kurze Bike-Runde, weil die Ratte nicht ganz so fit war, aber trotzdem lustig und nett, insb. auch das Après-Biken mit selbstgemachter Lauchsuppe mit Maultascheneinlage von Almut und der anschliessenden Verköstigung von NWD 5



du Genieser


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Würde mal gerne noch klären, wer am kommenden Wochenende wo mitfährt:
> 
> *26.10. KH*
> arachne
> ...



Bin ja etwas am Samstag am studieren ...... muss dann nur arg früh aus den Federn ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (23. Oktober 2007)

Gruetzi zäme,

11 Punkte 


.....
....
...
..
.
och nööö, 
is ja noch gar nicht so weit 


War zwar alleine (bis auf 3 Begegnungen mit Rehen), aber es war genau das was ich mal gebraucht habe. "Dauercruisen" über 54,2 km und 2:50 netto.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Gruetzi zäme,
> 
> 11 Punkte
> 
> ...



Grützi schreibt sich Grüezi 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grüezi



11 Punkte   ahhh Winterpokal ...


----------



## Zilli (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... Apopo, ich wollte es ja nicht glauben, aber wenn platte Reifen, dann sind es die von Maggo


... aus den ganzen Bildern, die wir dabei schon geschossen haben, könnte man nen Reparatur-Film drehen ... 
"Roam for Flicker" o.ä.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin ja etwas am Samstag am studieren ...... muss dann nur arg früh aus den Federn ......



Überleg es Dir einfach, den Startort habe ich ja schon gepostet


----------



## Zilli (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Grützi schreibt sich Grüezi
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grüezi


Danke für die Info; da waren wohl 5 Jahre Konzernzugehörigkeit zu einem nicht ganz unbekannten Lichtensteiner Bohrmaschinenbauer wohl nicht genug .



mzaskar schrieb:


> 11 Punkte   ahhh Winterpokal ...


RISCHDIIIIIIISCH


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Überleg es Dir einfach, den Startort habe ich ja schon gepostet



wie heist denn die Abfahrt? komme von der anderen Richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Danke für die Info; da waren wohl 5 Jahre Konzernzugehörigkeit zu einem nicht ganz unbekannten Lichtensteiner Bohrmaschinenbauer wohl nicht genug .
> 
> 11 Punkte   ahhh Winterpokal ...


RISCHDIIIIIIISCH [/QUOTE]

Dann kann ich dich ja mal einladen, wenn ich ein Loch zu bohren hab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

Das kommende Wochenende geht es bike-mässig jedenfalls richig ab


----------



## Zilli (23. Oktober 2007)

Mein Feedback zum Wochenende: Das wird bei mir nix hinsichtlich (großer) Bike-Touren, da mein Vater nach dem WE einen runden Geb. hat und ich mit meiner Schwester was vorbereiten möchte. 

Allseits gute N8 .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wie heist denn die Abfahrt? komme von der anderen Richtung



Lt. der Karte ist es auf der A5 die Abfahrt #27 Darmstadt-Eberstadt.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

off Topic >>>> köstlich

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/0,1518,509296,00.html


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lt. der Karte ist es auf der A5 die Abfahrt #27 Darmstadt-Eberstadt.



Danke werde mich evtl. kurzfristig ankündigen oder eben nicht 
Aber nach der Tour am So hätt ich wohl Lust ... musste heut erstmal das Velo trocken legen


----------



## arkonis (23. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Gruetzi zäme,
> 
> 11 Punkte
> 
> ...



Bei mir hat es heute nicht geklappt, der Kater sollte heute in Op wurde aber nochmal verschoben.
Werde aber versuchen im laufe der Woche was zu machen.


----------



## Zilli (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dich ja mal einladen, wenn ich ein Loch zu bohren hab


Ähhhhmmmmm..... wenn Du das nicht schaffst ....... ne, ich sach jez besser nix dazu, sonst krieg ich auf die _Nüsse_ wg. dem 'neuen' AGG.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

So GN8 @All


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Oktober 2007)

@Arkonis: Alles Gute für Deinen Kater von einem Katzenfreund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ähhhhmmmmm..... wenn Du das nicht schaffst ....... ne, ich sach jez besser nix dazu, sonst krieg ich auf die _Nüsse_ wg. dem 'neuen' AGG.



AGG  


Bohren ist schwierig ohne Werkzeug, füllen ist einfacher


----------



## Zilli (23. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es heute nicht geklappt...


Stimmt 


arkonis schrieb:


> ... der Kater sollte heute in Op wurde aber nochmal verschoben. Werde aber versuchen im laufe der Woche was zu machen.


Na der Kater freut sich heute aber bestimmt; ansonsten is ja noch gutgegangen im Wald; die Wildschweine haben sich heute nicht blicken lassen 


Jez aber gute N8


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So GN8 @All



n8 Thomas

Danke noch für die Dusche und den Kaffee


----------



## Zilli (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AGG  ...


Allg. Gleichbehandlungsgesetz. Da haben parlamentarische Jünger Ihr Gesellenstück gemacht und ein "bischen" übers Ziel hinausgeschossen (zumindest weit über das hinaus, was nach EG-Recht erforderlich gewesen wäre).


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Allg. Gleichbehandlungsgesetz.



das muss ich mal nachschlagen
sorry für meine politische Ignoranz ... aber die Schweiz wählt auch rechts  :kotz:


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

@Gresi: Da gehen noch 80 â¬ fÃ¼r `nen Maxxis und `ne Rapidfire ab, die nicht fÃ¼r mich sind. Bleiben 330 â¬ VerschleiÃteile: Ein Tretlager komplett, v.a. wegen der KettenblÃ¤tter, zwei Kassetten, zwei Ketten, Flickzeug, einen Schlauch, zwei kleine Werkzeuge und eine echte Porno-Standpumpe!! Ok, letzteres ist Luxus, den Rest brauche ich aber wirklich, um Ã¼ber die erste HÃ¤lfte des WP zu kommen. Habe auch schon drei Paar BremsbelÃ¤ge, zwei Nobby Nics, zwei Cleats, ein Camelbak-MundstÃ¼ck,... Bei den Silberfischen werde ich mir noch einen Satz Highroller bestellen! Bin gespannt, was Erfahrungen ich mit denen mache!


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

@iggi: Viel Glück beim Französisch!


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

@wahline: Café , Suppe , Kuchen , Tee !

NWD 5 hat auch etliche schöne Passagen!!


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Gresi: Da gehen noch 80 â¬ fÃ¼r `nen Maxxis und `ne Rapidfire ab, die nicht fÃ¼r mich sind. Bleiben 330 â¬ VerschleiÃteile: Ein Tretlager komplett, v.a. wegen der KettenblÃ¤tter, zwei Kassetten, zwei Ketten, Flickzeug, einen Schlauch, zwei kleine Werkzeuge und eine echte Porno-Standpumpe!! Ok, letzteres ist Luxus, den Rest brauche ich aber wirklich, um Ã¼ber die erste HÃ¤lfte des WP zu kommen. Habe auch schon drei Paar BremsbelÃ¤ge, zwei Nobby Nics, zwei Cleats, ein Camelbak-MundstÃ¼ck,... Bei den Silberfischen werde ich mir noch einen Satz Highroller bestellen! Bin gespannt, was Erfahrungen ich mit denen mache!



du gehst ja ran 
habe heute mal eben 270 CHF fÃ¼r:
1paar Neopren Ãberschuhe
1 paar sexy Regenhosen
1 EggwÃ¤rmer
1 Batterie

ausgegeben 

Vieleicht sollte (muss) ich auch am WP teilnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

und in der neuen Snowboarder sind wieder so schöööönnnnneeeeee Winterbilder


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du gehst ja ran
> habe heute mal eben 270 CHF für:
> 1paar Neopren Überschuhe
> 1 paar sexy Regenhosen
> ...





Ich war letzten Winter echt total entsetzt, wie schnell die Verschleißteile bei Schmuddelwetter verschleißen.  Hoffentlich wird es diesen Winter nicht wieder so schlimm, dass ich mir überlegen muß, ob ich mir diesen Sport überhaupt leisten kann...


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich war letzten Winter echt total entsetzt, wie schnell die Verschleißteile bei Schmuddelwetter verschleißen.  Hoffentlich wird es diesen Winter nicht wieder so schlimm, dass ich mir überlegen muß, ob ich mir diesen Sport überhaupt leisten kann...



Ich war heute etwas entsetzt wegen meinem Steuerkopflager, welches recht übel aussah ..... hab erstmal alles trockengelegt und neu gefettet ...
sieht wieder besser aus ....


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Der Eggwärmer sieht vielleicht bescheuert aus .... wie bei "Im Namen der Rose" zum Glück trage ich einen Helm 

Fand den Sonntag trotz der wiedirgen Wetterumständen lustig


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich war heute etwas entsetzt wegen meinem Steuerkopflager, welches recht übel aussah ..... hab erstmal alles trockengelegt und neu gefettet ...
> sieht wieder besser aus ....



Mein erstes war nach einem halben Jahr total verrostet! Habe es ersetzt bekommen.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

@ Gerd

kennst du igentlich die "Korn - Unplugged" ??? Ein >>> must have


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Fand den Sonntag trotz der wiedirgen Wetterumständen lustig



Ich ja auch!   Aber trotzdem muß man sich den Spaß auch leisten können.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein erstes war nach einem halben Jahr total verrostet! Habe es ersetzt bekommen.



gute Idee ist so ein FSA Orbit .... eigentlich nicht so ein billig Teil  
evtl warte ich bis komplett Schrott und dann gibt es ein Chris King in zart rosa


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Gerd
> 
> kennst du igentlich die "Korn - Unplugged" ??? Ein >>> must have



 

sag` jetzt bitte nicht Nena!


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Muss mal schauen ob ich es am Samstag schaffe .... würde bedeuten um spätestens 5 Uhr aufstehen   

und das nach einem Abend mit diversen Engländern .......


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gute Idee ist so ein FSA Orbit .... eigentlich nicht so ein billig Teil
> evtl warte ich bis komplett Schrott und dann gibt es ein Chris King in zart rosa



Hatte auch lieber noch was dazu gegeben und was Gescheites genommen (acros ceramic).  Über Deine Farbwahl sag` ich jetzt mal nix...


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sag` jetzt bitte nicht Nena!



I said Korn  not Nena ... obwohl  

bing sie dir mal mit


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hatte auch lieber noch was dazu gegeben und was Gescheites genommen (acros ceramic).  Über Deine Farbwahl sag` ich jetzt mal nix...



taugen die Acros was ???


----------



## Arachne (23. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> I sad Korn  not Nena ... obwohl
> 
> bing sie dir mal mit



ersteres gerne!


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ersteres gerne!



zweiters kannst du dir dann zur Not auch unters Weinglas (oder die Teetasse) stellen


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> taugen die Acros was ???



Also ich bin vollauf zufrieden.  Von anderen habe ich es schon so und so gehört. Wenn mein Langbeiner ein Helius FR wird, kommt das Steel set von Chris King dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Muss mal schauen ob ich es am Samstag schaffe .... würde bedeuten um spätestens 5 Uhr aufstehen
> 
> und das nach einem Abend mit diversen Engländern .......



gib Dir einen Ruck: Wir haben uns schon sooooooo lange nicht mehr gesehen!!!


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gib Dir einen Ruck: Wir haben uns schon sooooooo lange nicht mehr gesehen!!!



Jenachdem käme ich dann aber auf das Schieben zurück 

Und ausserdem ist Caro nicht mit dabei


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Hätt noch Nana Mouskouri - in New York im Angebot


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

http://www.kpt.ch/Kpt/Homepage/

auf den Trainer MAx links am Bildrand ....


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

langsam machst Du mir Angst!


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> langsam machst Du mir Angst!



entweder ich oder ElektroBike 

hmmmhmmm das Elektroike hat noch min 20 Jahre Zeit  also ich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




stand mehr auf den Punker


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Quasi um die Ecke

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4161318&postcount=612


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

nun ist es Zeit

sach mal Gutennacht 

und geh ins Bett .... ins kalte 

S.


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Quasi um die Ecke
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4161318&postcount=612



g**le Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Moin, moin 

P.S: Erster


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> taugen die Acros was ???



In diesem Fall Chris King oder Acros 

Edit:

Wobei ein Acros natürlich nicht so kultig ist, wie ein CK.
Bei 'nem FR kann ich auch den Brave Monster oder ein Nicolai Fett Set empfehlen, beide sind auch voll kultig


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

So, Wetterlage wie gestern: Kalt und trocken


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, Wetterlage wie gestern: Kalt und trocken



schattige +3°


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> P.S: Erster



ja, aber nur, weil ich hier auf a***** noch am e-mail gugge bin :kotz: 



wahltho schrieb:


> So, Wetterlage wie gestern: Kalt und trocken



und gegenwind ...  

mann, bin ich unfit. hab ja ewig bis höchst gebraucht und diese schei$$ baustelle ist immer noch da  
heute freundlicherweise direkt am anfang auf dem bürgersteig von einem auto zugeparkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, aber nur, weil ich hier auf a***** noch am e-mail gugge bin :kotz:



Trotzdem kann man erst einmal Guten Morgen sagen 



wissefux schrieb:


> und gegenwind ...



Also so wie gestern und vorgestern 

Mach mich mal los


----------



## caroka (24. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,

Plauscher  

Iggi, viel Glück für Franz.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Moin Caro 

Fahren Du (und Heidrun) jetzt am Sonntag eigentlich mit in den Rheingau?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

So bis gleich


----------



## ratte (24. Oktober 2007)

Guten morgen. 

Wünsche Euch zwei schön(e) plauschige Tage. 

Bis zum Wochenende.


----------



## caroka (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro
> 
> Fahren Du (und Heidrun) jetzt am Sonntag eigentlich mit in den Rheingau?



Ich will mit. Kann aber noch nicht fest zusagen. 

Von Heidrun weiß ich es nicht. Ich _vermute_ nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Moin Caro


----------



## caroka (24. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten morgen.
> 
> Wünsche Euch zwei schön(e) plauschige Tage.
> 
> Bis zum Wochenende.



Viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen.


----------



## caroka (24. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Caro



Moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Wo waren noch mal meine Winterhandschuhe 


gefunden  und tschüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann man erst einmal Guten Morgen sagen



oh je, wie nachlässig von mir ...

moin alle miteinander  



caroka schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen.



von mir aus auch   fragt sich nur für was


----------



## Frank (24. Oktober 2007)

Moin. 

Jo, ned sooo kalt heute aber der Wind war irgendwie extrem nervend - war ja nicht mal starker Gegenwind aber konstant, hab irgendwie auch 5 Minuten länger gebraucht.

Naja heute nur bis 11:15 a**** und dann muss ich den Schuhkarton meiner Frau übern TÜV bringen


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> P.S: Erster



Guten Morgen,

Schule macht`s möglich...


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> von mir aus auch   fragt sich nur für was



iggi schreibt `ne Französischa*****.


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

Entschuldigt, aber schön, dass ihr alle Gegenwind habt/hattet!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Mensch war das eine g**le Fahrt heute morgen 

Erst der totale Autostau in Liederbach - ein genialer Hindernisparkour mit Rauf-auf-den-Bürgersteigundwiederrunter. Dann noch die Baustelle in Höchst, die macht auch jeden Tag mehr Spass, weil man an den provisorischen Fussgängerbrücken etwas hüpfen kann  









Nicht mehr ganz so kalt wie gestern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, aber schön, dass ihr alle Gegenwind habt/hattet!



Gegenwind ist g**l - Heute an der Nidda war er noch stärker als an den Tagen zuvor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich will mit. Kann aber noch nicht fest zusagen.



Na hoffentlich klappt's das wär' sonst sehr schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

289


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> iggi schreibt `ne Französischa*****.



weiß ich doch ...

aber caro wünschte der ratte viel glück ...


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Pöööörrrrrrpppppppppppp


Frühstück geschafft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pöööörrrrrrpppppppppppp
> 
> 
> Frühstück geschafft



Was gab's?

Bei mir zu Hause erst Apfel und Banane und dann hier 'ne süsse Schnecke und 'nen Chiabatta mit Fleischsalat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)




----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was gab's?
> 
> Bei mir zu Hause erst Apfel und Banane und dann hier 'ne süsse Schnecke und 'nen Chiabatta mit Fleischsalat


 
Schweiztypisch --- Birchermüsli und einen Kaffee  muss doch auf meine Linie achten 

Die Schnecke (Schneckche) heb ich mir für am Abend zu Hause auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schweiztypisch --- Birchermüsli und einen Kaffee  muss doch auf meine Linie achten



'nen doppelter Espresso ist gleich auch nochmal fällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 'nen doppelter Espresso ist gleich auch nochmal fällig


 
Gute idee


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gegenwind ist g**l - Heute an der Nidda war er noch stärker als an den Tagen zuvor



Rückenwind war auch g**l!!! Fliegen kann nicht schöner sein. Man hebt an Absätzen ab, die man vorher kaum als Absatz erkannt hat. 











 Ich empfand es auch etwas wärmer und bin natürlich super verschwitzt hier angekommen.


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> weiß ich doch ...
> 
> aber caro wünschte der ratte viel glück ...



oh, ach so.


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was gab's?
> 
> Bei mir zu Hause erst Apfel und Banane und dann hier 'ne süsse Schnecke und 'nen Chiabatta mit Fleischsalat



ich schau mal, ob ich jetzt auch schon `ne Banane vertrage.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Rückenwind war auch g**l!!! Fliegen kann nicht schöner sein. Man hebt an Absätzen ab, die man vorher kaum als Absatz erkannt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...














  Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 'nen doppelter Espresso ist gleich auch nochmal fällig





mzaskar schrieb:


> Gute idee



Lieber grünen Tee! Der ist sanfter und hält länger fit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich schau mal, ob ich jetzt auch schon `ne Banane vertrage.



Wieso? Geht's Dir nicht gut


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso? Geht's Dir nicht gut



Doch, doch, aber so früh morgens kann ich eigentlich noch nichts essen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... so früh morgens kann ich eigentlich noch nichts essen...



 *Auf die Uhr schau*


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Doch, doch, aber so früh morgens kann ich eigentlich noch nichts essen...


 
Früh Morgens   Ich geh schon bald zu Tisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> *Auf die Uhr schau*


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Früh Morgens   Ich geh schon bald zu Tisch



bin gestern zwar mal vor zwo ins Bett, sollte dies aber vielleicht mal ein paar Tage hintereinander so machen! Gerade vor dem bevorstehenden Wochenende...


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


kann mich einer mal kurz aufklären, wie es dazu kam ?
*garnichtneugierigbin*


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kann mich einer mal kurz aufklären, wie es dazu kam ?
> *garnichtneugierigbin*



Lugga hat seinen Langbeiner bekommen und rockt seitdem damit!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gerade vor dem bevorstehenden Wochenende...



Das Wochenende wir monstergeil


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Wochenende wir monstergeil


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lugga hat seinen Langbeiner bekommen und rockt seitdem damit!



 

und jetzt lässt er sich hier gar nicht mehr blicken oder wie  
vom fuel hab ich auch noch nix gelesen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lugga hat seinen Langbeiner bekommen und rockt seitdem damit!



Genau, Lugga fing massiv mit der Verwendung des Smilies an, als er sein Langbein letzte Woche bekommen hat.

Ich hab' den Smilie dann aufgegriffen, weil ich ihn einfach cool finde. Seitdem rockt das hier voll ab


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und jetzt lässt er sich hier gar nicht mehr blicken oder wie
> vom fuel hab ich auch noch nix gelesen ...



blicken schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2007)

und fuel ist weitgehend raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und jetzt lässt er sich hier gar nicht mehr blicken oder wie



Lugga war am Montag noch aktiv 




wissefux schrieb:


> vom fuel hab ich auch noch nix gelesen ...



No comment


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und jetzt lässt er sich hier gar nicht mehr blicken oder wie
> vom fuel hab ich auch noch nix gelesen ...



von diesbezüglichen Erklärungsversuchen lasse ich lieber die Finger...


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, Lugga fing massiv mit der Verwendung des Smilies an, als er sein Langbein letzte Woche bekommen hat.
> 
> Ich hab' den Smilie dann aufgegriffen, weil ich ihn einfach cool finde. Seitdem rockt das hier voll ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> blicken schon...



Ah da isser ja


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lugga war am Montag noch aktiv




...und dann zwei Tage in Basel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2007)

jon tach wie wir rheinländer zu sagen pfllegen.
wegen des bevorstehenden wochenendes muss ich erst einige technische und planerische hürden überwinden eh ich zusagen kann.


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jon tach wie wir rheinländer zu sagen pfllegen.
> wegen des bevorstehenden wochenendes muss ich erst einige technische und planerische hürden überwinden eh ich zusagen kann.



Na dann: Viel Erfolg! 





Wär` sonst schade!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wegen des bevorstehenden wochenendes muss ich erst einige technische und planerische hürden überwinden eh ich zusagen kann.



Wäre echt toll, wenn Du im Odenwald dabei wärst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich sach dann mal Mahlzeit!!!


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sach dann mal Mahlzeit!!!



ich gn8


----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2007)

ein avid entlüftungskit hat nicht zufällig wer in seinem werkzeugbestand????


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ein avid entlüftungskit hat nicht zufällig wer in seinem werkzeugbestand????



ich leider nicht.

eigentlich wollte ich heute Mittag einkaufen. Meine Klamotten sind aber noch pitschnaß...


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jon tach wie wir rheinländer zu sagen pfllegen.
> wegen des bevorstehenden wochenendes muss ich erst einige technische und planerische hürden überwinden eh ich zusagen kann.


 
z.B.: Latexmilch kaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ein avid entlüftungskit hat nicht zufällig wer in seinem werkzeugbestand????



Leider nicht


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Hab leider auch keinen, könnte dir höchstens mit einem für die HS33 dienen 
Gibt es keinen Händler in deiner Nähe, welcher dir aushelfen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

_Bäuerchen!!! _


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ein avid entlüftungskit hat nicht zufällig wer in seinem werkzeugbestand????



Kenn' mich mit Avid nicht aus, aber schau' mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=287781

Da hat es anscheinend jemand ohne spezielles Entflüftungskit hinbekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

245


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2007)

gudee 
franz ging grad mal voll daneben

aber egal vorbei 
jetzt gehts erstmal richtung Feldberg... abreagieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gudee
> franz ging grad mal voll daneben



Mein Beileid


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gudee
> franz ging grad mal voll daneben
> 
> aber egal vorbei
> jetzt gehts erstmal richtung Feldberg... abreagieren



 

Viel Spaß, laß es rocken!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, laß es rocken!!



Genau


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, laß es rocken!!





wahltho schrieb:


> Genau





wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Beileid




selbstverfreilich


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2007)

brauch ich überschuhe???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> brauch ich überschuhe???



Hängt von Deinen Bike-Schuhen ab. Wenn es Sommerschuhe sind, dann würde ich Überschuhe empfehlen


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2007)

besteht die möglichleit das ich da heut oben jemand antreffe? ne odeR=?


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hängt von Deinen Bike-Schuhen ab. Wenn es Sommerschuhe sind, dann würde ich Überschuhe empfehlen



 ok ich zieh se mal an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> besteht die möglichleit das ich da heut oben jemand antreffe? ne odeR=?



Wo genau?


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> brauch ich überschuhe???





wahltho schrieb:


> Hängt von Deinen Bike-Schuhen ab. Wenn es Sommerschuhe sind, dann würde ich Überschuhe empfehlen



Wenn Du Dich auch raus traust, wenn es richtig kalt ist, würde ich in die Winterschuhe Heizsohlen stecken und drüber Neoprenüberschuhe!  Ich bin zwar bisher ohne Heizsohlen und Winterschuhe ausgekommen, aber irgendwie werde ich immer verwöhnter...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich auch raus traust, wenn es richtig kalt ist, würde ich in die Winterschuhe Heizsohlen stecken und drüber Neoprenüberschuhe!  Ich bin zwar bisher ohne Heizsohlen und Winterschuhe ausgekommen, aber irgendwie werde ich immer verwöhnter...



Ich glaube er meinte konkret erstmal heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> besteht die möglichleit das ich da heut oben jemand antreffe? ne odeR=?



mich nicht.


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich auch raus traust, wenn es richtig kalt ist, würde ich in die Winterschuhe Heizsohlen stecken und drüber Neoprenüberschuhe!  Ich bin zwar bisher ohne Heizsohlen und Winterschuhe ausgekommen, aber irgendwie werde ich immer verwöhnter...



also jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht ...
dachte eigentlich, dass du ganzjährig kurz-kurz fährst


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte konkret erstmal heute



ok, dann stimme ich mit Dir überein!


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich auch raus traust, wenn es richtig kalt ist, würde ich in die Winterschuhe Heizsohlen stecken und drüber Neoprenüberschuhe!  Ich bin zwar bisher ohne Heizsohlen und Winterschuhe ausgekommen, aber irgendwie werde ich immer verwöhnter...


 
Nicht verwöhnter ...... das ist das *ALTER      *


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht ...
> dachte eigentlich, dass du ganzjährig kurz-kurz fährst





mzaskar schrieb:


> Nicht verwöhnter ...... das ist das *ALTER      *


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo genau?



5uhr oben rund um die türmchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht ...
> dachte eigentlich, dass du ganzjährig kurz-kurz fährst



Komm' du erstmal in unser Alter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 5uhr oben rund um die türmchen



Die auf dem Feldberg oder was?

Ich mach mich wahrscheinlich nachher nochmal auf den Alden und dann trailig nach fbh


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die auf dem Feldberg oder was?
> 
> Ich mach mich wahrscheinlich nachher nochmal auf den Alden und dann trailig nach fbh



jo die aufm feldberg
aber wenn du eh aufn alden fährst werden wir uns denke he nich sehn 
also machts gut bis heut abend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











v


----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

So, hole das Supershuttle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Oktober 2007)

222


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ gerd: warum nur zwei Ketten für zwei Kassette  ansonsten: es muss doch nicht immer xt sein


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, hole das Supershuttle!


 
Uuuunnnnnndddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


   Bist du jetzt ein freier Reiter


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2007)

nabend! bin wieder da
war eher en langsames dümpeln...
Temperatur bei meiner Ankunft aufm Feldi 1°C mit Schneeresten 
bin erst feldi dann fuchsi un dann noch atzel 40km un en langsamen 13,5km/h schnitt


----------



## Zilli (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen (und welcome back Fux)


Maggo schrieb:


> ein avid entlüftungskit hat nicht zufällig wer in seinem werkzeugbestand????


Du hattest mich ja schon Sonntag gefragt (hab keins), wenn Du aber was machst (ob mit oder ohne Kit) würde ich Dir gern über die Schulter schauen, da ich das auch noch nie gemacht habe (und auch ne Avid J... 5 habe).
Ist hald die Frage, ob ich dann gerade Zeit habe oder Du es überhaupt bei Dir reparierst. confused


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin am überlegen mir das Kit zuzulegen, aber eigentlich brauch man ja nur zwei Spritzen und die passenden Nippel und n Stück Schlauch. DOT gibbet überall. Meine Juicy is nämlich demnächst mal fällig mit DOT wechsel, soll man ja alle 2 Jahre mal machen  wir können ja ein großes Juicy entlüften organisieren, iggi is bestimmt auch dabei


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen mir das Kit zuzulegen, aber eigentlich brauch man ja nur zwei Spritzen und die passenden Nippel und n Stück Schlauch. DOT gibbet überall. Meine Juicy is nämlich demnächst mal fällig mit DOT wechsel, soll man ja alle 2 Jahre mal machen  wir können ja ein großes Juicy entlüften organisieren, iggi is bestimmt auch dabei



ja logo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

So wieder da nach 'ner geilen trailigen Runde übern Alden, Fuxi, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, nfh-Trail, Bahn-Trail 

War auf den Trails bergab bereits ein echter Nightride


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Erde an Gerd ......... wie geht es mit dem Spaceshuttle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So wieder da nach 'ner geilen trailigen Runde übern Alden, Fuxi, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, nfh-Trail, Bahn-Trail
> 
> War auf den Trails bergab bereits ein echter Nightride



Hat auch einen kleinen Nightright .... allerdings nicht auf Trails, sondern auf WAB´s .... wird schon ganz schön finster im Wald


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hallo Erde an Gerd ......... wie geht es mit dem Spaceshuttle



Ich glaub' das weiss er noch nicht, weil Gerd und RH nach dem Abholen mit dem Auot erstmal zu mir kommen, um die Maverick an RHs Bionicon zu installieren


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' das weiss er noch nicht, weil Gerd und RH nach dem Abholen mit dem Auot erstmal zu mir kommen, um die Maverick an RHs Bionicon zu installieren



Maverick ..... Ahh Sattelstütze .....oder ?

Dachte schon er würde den Altkönig rauf und runter shutteln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Maverick ..... Ahh Sattelstütze .....oder ?



Geennaauu


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen mir das Kit zuzulegen, aber eigentlich brauch man ja nur zwei Spritzen und die passenden Nippel und n Stück Schlauch. DOT gibbet überall. Meine Juicy is nämlich demnächst mal fällig mit DOT wechsel, soll man ja alle 2 Jahre mal machen  wir können ja ein großes Juicy entlüften organisieren, iggi is bestimmt auch dabei



also da wäre ich auch dabei, wenn ich darf


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Oktober 2007)

du doch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So wieder da nach 'ner geilen trailigen Runde übern Alden, Fuxi, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, nfh-Trail, Bahn-Trail
> 
> War auf den Trails bergab bereits ein echter Nightride



rote kreuz trail is noch erstaunlich trocken


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2007)

generll is noch alles ziemlich trocken!!

is schon krass... jetzt wo auf den trails die blätter liegen werd ich irgentwie immer schneller... ich seh ja keine Wurzeln !!


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du doch net



doch doch - ich schon


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2007)

was ich zuu der tour auch noch sagen muss is:
meine REBA fährt sich aufm Trail softer als ne FOX 100 RLT


----------



## Maggo (24. Oktober 2007)

bei mir wirds samstag vermutlich nichts. ich kann wohl erst gegen mittag, vorher gibts die ein oder andere dringende erledigung zu machen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2007)

bei mir wirds wohl komplett an diesem wochenende nicht gehn.... auch nur mittags ... werde denke wenn de seb nich mitfährt bei uns mal wieder bissi fahrn... mal feldi . atzel, etc


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Oktober 2007)

so bin weg GN8 @ all

tz...weiber

tschöö


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so bin weg GN8 @ all
> 
> tz...weiber
> 
> tschöö



Gn8

ich mach mich auch vom Acker

let´s rock und immer Handzeichen geben beim Abbiegen


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2007)

199


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2007)

so, heia gleich ...

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> also da wäre ich auch dabei, wenn ich darf



falls sich sowas ergibt wäre es sicher sinnvoll wenn alle interessierten (Juicy Fahrer) dran teilnehmen  glaube aber irgendwie noch nicht das wir das auf die Reihe bekommen da nen passenden Termin zu finden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Oktober 2007)

ch mach mich auch mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihrs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir wirds samstag vermutlich nichts. ich kann wohl erst gegen mittag, vorher gibts die ein oder andere dringende erledigung zu machen.



Sehr schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

194


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Oktober 2007)

Gerdi und RH sind gerade weg und wir machen uns jetzt auch ins Bett

GN8 @ALL


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hallo Erde an Gerd ......... wie geht es mit dem Spaceshuttle



Also das Aussehen ist einfach genital!!! 








 Wie wahltho schon erwähnte, kann ich noch nicht viel mehr sagen. Habe mir das Bionicon-System erklären lassen und werde morgen damit erstmal zur A***** fahren (wenn ich mich nicht krank melde: Halsschmerzen...). 14.4kg für `nen XL-Rahmen mit Pedalen und Fat Albert.


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerdi und RH sind gerade weg und wir machen uns jetzt auch ins Bett
> 
> GN8 @ALL



Wir sind doch noch zum wahlthai!   Mittlerweile bringt er mir schon ohne, dass ich was sage die Stäbchen!


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

pienz, jammer -> krank! 

erster! 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Moin 



Arachne schrieb:


> pienz, jammer -> krank!



 Nicht Dein Ernst oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht Dein Ernst oder



freiwillig bin ich nicht um diese Unzeit wach.  Ja, ist mein Ernst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> freiwillig bin ich nicht um diese Unzeit wach.  Ja, ist mein Ernst.



 Gute Besserung - Wie schlimm ist es denn?  

P.S: Hätt' ja auch ein erster Anflug von seniler Bettflucht sein können, den hatte ich auch schön öfter


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen

Gute Besserung Gerd, lass dich nicht unterkriegen   


PS: fühle mich heute aber auch etwas malade .......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

So mach mich mal los nach FFM...


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Besserung - Wie schlimm ist es denn?
> 
> P.S: Hätt' ja auch ein erster Anflug von seniler Bettflucht sein können, den hatte ich auch schön öfter



Naja, da bin ich halt ein richtiger Mann: Jammer...  Schaumermal, habe schon erlebt, dass es mit Halsschmerzen anfängt und dann über Schnupfen zum Husten geht.

aha


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

morsche ...

krank ist man erst, wenn man sich net mehr bewegen kann ... du kannst z.b. noch plauschen, also nix mit krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, da bin ich halt ein richtiger Mann: Jammer...  Schaumermal, habe schon erlebt, dass es mit Halsschmerzen anfängt und dann über Schnupfen zum Husten geht.
> 
> aha



Last uns ware Männer sein : Hust, Röchel, Schnief 

Wo sind meine Aspirin .......


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche ...
> 
> krank ist man erst, wenn man sich net mehr bewegen kann ... du kannst z.b. noch plauschen, also nix mit krank



 nicht Gicht, sondern `ne Erkältung hab` ich.


----------



## caroka (25. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,

na da wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung Arachne.  Sah schon komisch aus, Dich so früh zu sehen.  

Ich hab auch manchmal so Anflüge von Halsschmerzen. Doch diesmal werde ich, habe ich beschlossen, nicht krank.


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Last uns ware Männer sein : Hust, Röchel, Schnief
> 
> Wo sind meine Aspirin .......



Mein Körper meint wohl mich mit einer Isolierschicht vor den Temperaturen schützen zu wollen: Habe jetzt schon Hunger!!!


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nicht Gicht, sondern `ne Erkältung hab` ich.



meine ommas hätten jetzt gesagt : bub, du ziehst ja auch nie was an, das kommt davon ...


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> na da wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung Arachne.  Sah schon komisch aus Dich so früh zu sehen.
> 
> Ich hab auch manchmal so Anflüge von Halsschmerzen. Doch diesmal werde ich, habe ich beschlossen, nicht krank.



 hoffe, ich hab` Dich nicht zu sehr erschreckt! 

Zum Glück beginnt die Hauptsaison ja erst am 5.11.!


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> meine ommas hätten jetzt gesagt : bub, du ziehst ja auch nie was an, das kommt davon ...



Ja, Oma...  

wie heißt es doch so schön: Wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

Mach mich mal auf den Weg ..... Bis später


----------



## caroka (25. Oktober 2007)

Allgemeine Aufbruchstimmung.........

Ich muss auch los. 

Morgen Maggo.


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

moin rest.....

ich habs auch mim hals. ich schlürf erstmal noch ne heiße milch mit honig. *lecker* eigentlich ist man viel zu selten krank.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Körper meint wohl mich mit einer Isolierschicht vor den Temperaturen schützen zu wollen: Habe jetzt schon Hunger!!!



Mampf - beiss gerade in ein Lachs-Brötchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> :Zum Glück beginnt die Hauptsaison ja erst am 5.11.!



Naja, aber was wird aus dem schönen langen Bike-w/e


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habs auch mim hals. ich schlürf erstmal noch ne heiße milch mit honig. *lecker* eigentlich ist man viel zu selten krank.....



Wieso muss man krank sein, um heiße milch mit honig trinken zu dürfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

169


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Und natürlich


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja, aber was wird aus dem schönen langen Bike-w/e



ich a****** dran!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich a****** dran!


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich a****** dran!



was jetzt : a******* oder krank   

wünsch dir trotzdem gute besserung. so ne erkältung ist einfach nur lästig :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was jetzt : a******* oder krank
> 
> wünsch dir trotzdem gute besserung. so ne erkältung ist einfach nur lästig :kotz:



erkältung geht, schlimmer finde ich wenn die schrift auf dem reifen nicht exakt über dem ventil steht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schlimmer finde ich wenn die schrift auf dem reifen nicht exakt über dem ventil steht.



das ist in der tat die totale schice...


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

was geht eigentlich am sonntag im rheingau? da hätte ich u.u. zeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was geht eigentlich am sonntag im rheingau? da hätte ich u.u. zeit.



Tour geführt von 205cm-Luberon-Robert, genaue Tour-Planung kenne ich nicht, tlw. aber wohl auch auf dem Rheinstieg.

Start 11:30 Uhr in Wiesbaden auf dem Parkplatz an der Talstation der Nerobergbahn


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> erkältung geht, schlimmer finde ich wenn die schrift auf dem reifen nicht exakt über dem ventil steht.



stimmt, es gibt wirklich schlimmeres in unserer welt als ne poplige erkältung ...


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

So Frühstück geschafft, nun geht es fröhlich an des Tages Werk ...... 
    

macht mal hinnen mit euren Wehwehchen damit das was wird mit dem Radeln am WE ....
Zeigt der Erkältung mal was ne Harke ist oder ignoriert sie einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt, es gibt wirklich schlimmeres in unserer welt als ne poplige erkältung ...



So eine extreme Unwucht kann einem eine ganze Tour versauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> macht mal hinnen mit euren Wehwehchen damit das was wird mit dem Radeln am WE ....



Bisher meldet nur Gerdi echte Krankheitserscheinungen...


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So eine extreme Unwucht kann einem eine ganze Tour versauen



ich glaub, ich weiß jetzt, warum es diese saison bei mir nicht richtig rund lief


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bisher meldet nur Gerdi echte Krankheitserscheinungen...



gerda meldet gar nix mehr


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bisher meldet nur Gerdi echte Krankheitserscheinungen...


Aber er muss ja auch immer in so dünne Leibchen auf dem Rad durch den Matsch fahren ...... und ich sach noch ..."Gerd tu dat ned" aber er hört ja nicht ..... tststs


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich weiß jetzt, warum es diese saison bei mir nicht richtig rund lief



Genau, schau' Dir mal Deine Reifen an, ich hab' auch immer so 'nen holperndes Geräusch gehört, wenn ich neben Dir gefahren bin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

... oder war das der Maggo mit 'nem Platten


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... oder war das der Maggo mit 'nem Platten



halts maul.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> halts maul.



Warum wusste ich vorher, dass genau der Spruch kommen würde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

148


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

Als kleine Auheiterung für die kalten, nebligen und trüben Tage und als Ansporn für den Winterpokal 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4138937&postcount=604


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum wusste ich vorher, dass genau der Spruch kommen würde



klassiker!


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Als kleine Auheiterung für die kalten, nebligen und trüben Tage und als Ansporn für den Winterpokal
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4138937&postcount=604



Shice, da ist die Schrift auch nicht über dem Ventil!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klassiker!














Die Teufel-Smilies gefallen mir auch sehr gut, muss ich auch mal antesten:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gerda meldet gar nix mehr



Jedes mal, wenn ich versuche meine Müdigkeit durch Schlaf zu lindern, wächst mein Hals kurzfristig um mindestens anderhalb Meter!  Jammer!  Ich denke sogar kaum noch an das Supershuttle im Keller!!!   ...ob ich vielleicht doch mal, nicht wenigstens die Treppe?!?!?!?!...


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Shice, da ist die Schrift auch nicht über dem Ventil!


 
Wie du an der Stellung des Ventil sehen kannst, hat sich der Reifen wohl durch starke Bremseinwirkung verschoben, bin mir sicher das dies vorher anders war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jedes mal, wenn ich versuche meine Müdigkeit durch Schlaf zu lindern, wächst mein Hals kurzfristig um mindestens anderhalb Meter!  Jammer!



Och Gerdi, ich glaub wir müssen Dich eifnach alle mal so richtig bedauern


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie du an der Stellung des Ventil sehen kannst, hat sich der Reifen wohl durch starke Bremseinwirkung verschoben, bin mir sicher das dies vorher anders war



Wäre ein Erklärungsversuch. M;uß sich aber um einen sehr rückständigen Fahrer handeln, dass der immer noch mit Schläuchen fährt!! 








die headbanger-smileys machen mich schon vom zuschauen fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jedes mal, wenn ich versuche meine Müdigkeit durch Schlaf zu lindern, wächst mein Hals kurzfristig um mindestens anderhalb Meter!  Jammer!  Ich denke sogar kaum noch an das Supershuttle im Keller!!!   ...ob ich vielleicht doch mal, nicht wenigstens die Treppe?!?!?!?!...


 
Plausch ned soviel ab ins Bett und Decke bis an die Ohren 

In Russland schmiert man sich bei Erkältung mit Senf ein und wickelt sich in eine Zeitung und dann ins Bett .... wahlweise noch ein bis Vodka trinken ..... Das hilft bestimmt ...


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Och Gerdi, ich glaub wir müssen Dich eifnach alle mal so richtig bedauern



 Endlich hast Du verstanden, was ich hier suche!!


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ​
> Plausch ned soviel ab ins Bett und Decke bis an die Ohren
> 
> In Russland schmiert man sich bei Erkältung mit Senf ein und wickelt sich in eine Zeitung und dann ins Bett .... wahlweise noch ein bis Vodka trinken ..... Das hilft bestimmt ...



bei mir würde das auch helfen: ich wäre Tod und hätte keine Probleme mehr!   

Dann doch lieber gleich zum Sahne-Hering legen! :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> In Russland schmiert man sich bei Erkältung mit Senf ein und wickelt sich in eine Zeitung und dann ins Bett .... wahlweise noch ein bis Vodka trinken ..... Das hilft bestimmt ...



Gerdi als Senfroulade


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

nö, die roulade wäre ja die zeitung. gerdi wäre sozusagen das gürkchen.


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerdi als Senfroulade



:kotz: laß mal, ich bin unbekömmlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, die roulade wäre ja die zeitung. gerdi wäre sozusagen das gürkchen.



Dann passt's ja, denn er ist zur Zeit ja 'ne ganz arme Gurke  *bedauer*


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, die roulade wäre ja die zeitung. gerdi wäre sozusagen das gürkchen.



ich wette, so ein langes Gürkchen hast Du nicht!


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann passt's ja, denn er ist zur Zeit ja 'ne ganz arme Gurke  *bedauer*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich wette, so ein langes Gürkchen hast Du nicht!




Wie meinte mal ein Kollege aus dem angelsächsischen Sprachraum:

"Long and thin goes too far in, short and thick makes the trick!"


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie meinte mal ein Kollege aus dem angelsächsischen Sprachraum:
> 
> "Long and thin goes too far in, short and thick makes the trick!"


 
Na da bin ich ja mal auf die Kommentare der Frauenfraktion gespannt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal auf die Kommentare der Frauenfraktion gespannt



Ich auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Wo ist denn die Frauenbeauftragte des Plauscher-Freds?


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

Mehr davon, lachen heilt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht sollten wir einfach mal eine Frauenbeauftragte wählen 

So einen richtigen


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie meinte mal ein Kollege aus dem angel*sächsischen* Sprachraum:
> 
> "Long and thin goes too far in, short and thick makes the trick!"



   

immer diese sachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir einfach mal eine Frauenbeauftragte wählen
> 
> So einen richtigen



ich nehm den mit dem langen wallenden güldenen haaren ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

So Leutz,

Meeting, Fressen, etc...

CU


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

endlich sind die treppenbauer da und ich bekomm meine richtigen stufen eingebaut


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> endlich sind die treppenbauer da und ich bekomm meine richtigen stufen eingebaut



Seid ihr bisher noch per Leiter hoch?


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Seid ihr bisher noch per Leiter hoch?



nee, da waren provisorische bautreppenstufen drin. da ist allerdings jede stufe anders und sie gehen auch nicht so dicht an die wand ran, wie die echten stufen ... da mußte man beim begehen schon gut aufpassen ...


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nee, da waren provisorische bautreppenstufen drin. da ist allerdings jede stufe anders und sie gehen auch nicht so dicht an die wand ran, wie die echten stufen ... da mußte man beim begehen schon gut aufpassen ...



Na dann:  Allerdings hättest Du uns die provisorischen ruhig mal befahren lassen können!!


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na dann:  Allerdings hättest Du uns die provisorischen ruhig mal befahren lassen können!!



ich glaub, dass wäre etwas eng gewesen und hätte spuren an den schön verputzten wänden hinterlassen. besser so, dass ich nix vorher erzählt hab


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, dass wäre etwas eng gewesen und hätte spuren an den schön verputzten wänden hinterlassen. besser so, dass ich nix vorher erzählt hab



Ok, macht nix, wir fahren sie dann halt mal, wenn sie fertig ist!


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

*Grmbl* ich muß mich unbedingt mal um das Supershuttle kümmern! Das langweilt sich bestimmt da unten so alleine.  Wenn das Aufstehen nur nicht so mühevoll wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok, macht nix, wir fahren sie dann halt mal, wenn sie fertig ist!



ist mir auch lieber. dann ist der spalt zwischen treppe und wand nicht mehr so groß und damit die unfallgefahr deutlich geringer


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Grmbl* ich muß mich unbedingt mal um das Supershuttle kümmern! Das langweilt sich bestimmt da unten so alleine.  Wenn das Aufstehen nur nicht so mühevoll wäre...


 
Nicht das es aus Langeweile anfängt mit der Tupperware zu flirten 

Und im Keller so alleine im schumrigen Licht ...... mag mir gar nicht ausmalen was da alles passieren mag


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nicht das es aus Langeweile anfängt mit der Tupperware zu flirten
> 
> Und im Keller so alleine im schumrigen Licht ...... mag mir gar nicht ausmalen was da alles passieren mag



 Vielleicht entsteht ein SESL?!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

_Bäuerchen!!!_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Grmbl* ich muß mich unbedingt mal um das Supershuttle kümmern! Das langweilt sich bestimmt da unten so alleine.  Wenn das Aufstehen nur nicht so mühevoll wäre...



Total klasse Idee: Krank melden, sich auf's Leih-Endure setzen, Treppen fahren und sich dann wohlmöglich so richtig auf die Fresse legen...


... wird interessant das vor dem A******gericht zu erklären


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Total klasse Idee: Krank melden, sich auf's Leih-Endure setzen, Treppen fahren und sich dann wohlmöglich so richtig auf die Fresse legen...
> 
> 
> ... wird interessant das vor dem A******gericht zu erklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)




----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Bäuerchen!!!_


 
was gabs denn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Pasta, Salat und Beerenquark


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

Treppen fahren ist ganz natürliches Plauscherverhalten! Und da ich bei der Kälte in meinem Zustand nicht soo lange draußen bleiben sollte, muß ich den direkten Weg zum Einkaufen wählen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Treppen fahren ist ganz natürliches Plauscherverhalten! Und da ich bei der Kälte in meinem Zustand nicht soo lange draußen bleiben sollte, muß ich den direkten Weg zum Einkaufen wählen.



Genau das meinte ich mit der _interessanten_ Erklärung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Breaking News: Luberon-Stefan und -Klaus-Dieter kommen auch am Sonntag mit auf die Rheingaurunde ab Wiesbaden 

@Gerd&RH: Die gestern besprochene Strategie ist somit u.U. nochmal zu überarbeiten


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

101


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

100


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum wusste ich vorher, dass genau der Spruch kommen würde



na immer noch besser als f**k dich.....  

ach servus ihr plauscher und mahlzeit wahltho und schönen feierabend fux


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... und schönen feierabend fux



1. mahlzeit hkn  
2. hab ich net mal angefangen zu a*******, folglich gibt es
3. heute keinen feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na immer noch besser als f**k dich.....
> 
> ach servus ihr plauscher und mahlzeit wahltho und schönen feierabend fux



Danke hkn, ich hatte in der Tat eine schöne Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 2. hab ich net mal angefangen zu a*******,




Was ist jetzt anders?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> na immer noch besser als f**k dich.....
> 
> ach servus ihr plauscher und mahlzeit wahltho und schönen feierabend fux




Apropos F-Word, ist folgendes schon bekannt?

http://files.kavefish.com/audio/usage_of_the_f-word.wav


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

gudde ihrs...
so heut wirds denke mal auf den hügel vor unserer Haustür gehn... bissi trailsuch bekämpfen 

P.S. am Samstag um 14:00 startet hier bei mir ne Tour richtung feldi
en kumpel von mir hat en neues bike un wir wolle jetzt mal fahrn... wenn einer am Samstagmittab nichts vor hat un mitfahren möchte, sage mir doch bescheid..
Tour.: Feldi, fuxi, rund um de alde un dann atzel....40-50km


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hab' gerade die E-Mail von Gocycle bekommen, dass meine Lupine unterwegs ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

92


----------



## caroka (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal auf die Kommentare der Frauenfraktion gespannt



Lass ich unkommentiert. 

Ab welcher Profiltiefe brauch ich neue Winterreifen für's Auto.


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Oktober 2007)

wann fahren wir hin? -> http://www.whistlerbike.com/index.htm


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann fahren wir hin? -> http://www.whistlerbike.com/index.htm


 
Vielleicht ertmal hier 

http://homes.tiscover.com/prjt/goms.../451463/_lang/de/_articleId/454267/index.html

fand den Spruch (Ueberschrift gut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lass ich unkommentiert.



Bist Du denn die Plauscher-Fred-Frauenbeauftragte?


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lass ich unkommentiert.
> 
> Ab welcher Profiltiefe brauch ich neue Winterreifen für's Auto.


 
*Gesetzliche Vorschrift:* Die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Mindestprofiltiefe beträgt 1,6 mm. In Österreich werden Winterreifen nicht als Winterreifen anerkannt, wenn sie weniger als 4 mm Restprofiltiefe haben. Diese Reifen gelten dann als Sommerreifen.

*ADAC-Empfehlung:* Selbstverständlich ist eine Profiltiefe von 1,6 mm bei allen Niederschlagsformen vollkommen unzureichend. Besonders gilt dies natürlich bei Schnee und Schneematsch. Mit abnehmender Profiltiefe lässt das Leistungsvermögen der Winterreifen deutlich nach, auch weil die feinen Lamellen in den Profilblöcken durch Verschleiß teilweise verschwinden. Abhängig von der Reifenbreite sollten Winterreifen bei Profiltiefen unter 3 mm (schmale Reifen z.B. 175 mm Breite) bzw. 4 mm (breite Reifen z.B. ab 205 mm Breite ) nicht mehr oder nur mit äußerster Vorsicht auf winterlichen Untergründen gefahren werden. Letztendlich ist das Wichtigste auf winterlichen Straßen, dass die Fahrweise auf die Qualität der Reifen abgestimmt bzw. angepasst wird. Es ist also die Verantwortung und die richtige Selbsteinschätzung des Fahrers gefordert. 

guckst du

http://www.adac.de/Tests/Reifentests/Winterreifen/Fragenkatalog/default.asp?TL=2


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann fahren wir hin? -> http://www.whistlerbike.com/index.htm



sobald Du im Lotto gewonnen hast und mich einlädst...


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vielleicht ertmal hier
> 
> http://homes.tiscover.com/prjt/goms.../451463/_lang/de/_articleId/454267/index.html
> 
> fand den Spruch (Ueberschrift gut)



 wobei mir das gut gefällt -> Schnelle, freche Downhill-Strecken, mit *Bergbahnen erschlossen*,


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sobald Du im Lotto gewonnen hast und mich einlädst...



hmm, ok. dann sollte ich wohl mal anfangen zu spielen. sonst wird das ja nie was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

86


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wobei mir das gut gefällt -> Schnelle, freche Downhill-Strecken, mit *Bergbahnen erschlossen*,


 
Ja die Alpen halt  ... dacht mir, das dir das gefällt  und 1200hm am Stück machst du nicht in Whistler im Park


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, ok. dann sollte ich wohl mal anfangen zu spielen. sonst wird das ja nie was



 Bis dahin können wir ja mal nach Winterberg!


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vielleicht ertmal hier
> 
> http://homes.tiscover.com/prjt/goms.../451463/_lang/de/_articleId/454267/index.html
> 
> fand den Spruch (Ueberschrift gut)





habkeinnick schrieb:


> wobei mir das gut gefällt -> Schnelle, freche Downhill-Strecken, mit *Bergbahnen erschlossen*,





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja die Alpen halt  ... dacht mir, das dir das gefällt  und 1200hm am Stück machst du nicht in Whistler im Park



ok,  ich fahre aber nur jeden zweiten Tag runter, die anderen hoch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bis dahin können wir ja mal nach Winterberg!














Y E A H ! ! !  - Im Frühjahr geht es ab nach Winterberg


----------



## habkeinnick (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bis dahin können wir ja mal nach Winterberg!



das solltest du dir aber dann schon was hochbeinigeres zugelegt haben, weil stefans bike sah da auch etwas unterdimensioniert aus.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bis dahin können wir ja mal nach Winterberg!



Provence.............Finale Ligure................Korsika.....................

Moin auch..... 

Hätteste das Supershuttle mit in Dein grosses Bett genommen, wärste vielleicht gesund.....................Keller.........


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das solltest du dir aber dann schon was hochbeinigeres zugelegt haben, weil stefans bike sah da auch etwas unterdimensioniert aus.



ich fürchte, dass ich das sowieso nicht mit meinem eigenen würde machen wollen.  Träume aber trotzdem noch von etwas langbeinigen!


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Provence.............Finale Ligure................Korsika.....................


 



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hätteste das Supershuttle mit in Dein grosses Bett genommen, wärste vielleicht gesund.....................Keller.........


War kein Platz mehr.


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

74!


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

...peter du hattest angerufen. ich war gerade im lager!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

bin irgentwie grad zu faul zu biken....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...peter du hattest angerufen. ich war gerade im lager!!!



Ich benötige Dich als Kraftpaket  Haste mal 1Stündchen am Mittach?


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

70


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

69


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

Hey, die Sonne kommt raus!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

:d


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich benötige Dich als Kraftpaket  Haste mal 1Stündchen am Mittach?



morgen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hey, die Sonne kommt raus!



...........na und? Geh ins Bett.............


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hey, die Sonne kommt raus!



wooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen?



Perfekt   Was Scharfes zum Vernaschen?


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wooo



hier!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hier!



haha


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ...........na und? Geh ins Bett.............



geht nicht, da wächst mein Hals immer so...


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Perfekt   Was Scharfes zum Vernaschen?



kannst nur du ansagen, ich darf meine pause nicht allzusehr überstrapazieren. ich denke ich sollte so nach max. 1,5h wieder da sein.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kannst nur du ansagen, ich darf meine pause nicht allzusehr überstrapazieren. ich denke ich sollte so nach max. 1,5h wieder da sein.



Das sollte reichen.........wenn Du auf das Rechte P.drückst......
Lieber warm / lieber kalt ?
Am 3.Nov. bin ich in Essen, kannst Du mich eindecken in T......stein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> das solltest du dir aber dann schon was hochbeinigeres zugelegt haben, weil stefans bike sah da auch etwas unterdimensioniert aus.



Wenn wir nach Winterberg fahren, dann nehm' ich garantiert nicht mein geliebtes Langbeiniges, sondern leih' mir vor Ort eine Mühle inkl. Vollprotektorenausrüstung aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Leutz sehr bald ist w/e


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

55


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War kein Platz mehr.




Wieviel' Frauen waren denn schon im Bett?


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

53


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieviel' Frauen waren denn schon im Bett?



ach Du, manchmal verlier` ich echt den Überblick...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 53



Was 53? Frauen im Bett???


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

@gerd biste morgen abend da?


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Was 53? Frauen im Bett???




 is nur noch die frage nacheinander oder zusammen ...   *hust*



 muss aber en großes bett sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

48


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @gerd biste morgen abend da?



vermutlich ja...


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

asoo  --> krank


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Das sollte reichen.........wenn Du auf das Rechte P.drückst......
> Lieber warm / lieber kalt ?
> Am 3.Nov. bin ich in Essen, kannst Du mich eindecken in T......stein?



am 3 november bin ich vermutlich auch verhindert. aber krass dass du es dir gemerkt hast.


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

so kinder können wir das jetzt mal eben schnell geklärt haben. ich hab hier noch ne ausschreibung liegen und will nicht länger als notwendig hierbleiben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auch bald fort...


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

dann mal los, ich sach maa 41.


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bald fort...



ich bleib hier ... auf meiner neuen treppe


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

40


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

bei handys gibts ja soo ne große auswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

renn jetzts schin seit ner woche in den idsteiner handyläden rum un such (gibt da zwar nur 2 gescheite aber trotzdem  )


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bei handys gibts ja soo ne große auswahl



ich hätte gern `nen Sony-Ericson 810 irgendwas mit 3 Megapixel!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

un dann noch der tarifjungle.....
meint er den studentntarif gibts ab 18 ... meint ich ja ich hÃ¤tte da nioch 5 montae... er wieder: (ganz cool) ja da lohnt sich auf jeden fall noch mal en xtrapac zu kaufen (Handy+Simkarte sollte 90â¬ kosten)

HALLO?? ich kauf mir doch nicht alle 5 monate en neues Handy!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hätte gern `nen Sony-Ericson 810 irgendwas mit 3 Megapixel!



ich hol mir jetzt des K610i hat 2megapixel


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

des kost neu ganze 160â¬ :O


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

die megapickel anzahl sagt ohnehin superwenig aus. zumindest als zahl alleine betrachtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

32


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

.-


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

31


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

genau hirsch. mach ma meter......


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die megapickel anzahl sagt ohnehin superwenig aus. zumindest als zahl alleine betrachtet.



kommt ja auch bissi glaub noch auf dei optik der kamera an..... ich glaub noch bissi mehr wie bissi sogar


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

ca. 28


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

bau chici wau wau


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

25, zeit um zum schnelleren rechner zu wechseln ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ca. 28


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau hirsch. mach ma meter......



25?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

ich muss sagen ich hab grad die superlaune!!
un zuhaus laut musik an


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 25?



............bin zu langsam             18?


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

machma.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

los ! ich muss mein geschireferat noch bissi modifizieren


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

19?


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

ich nicht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

*spam spam spam spam*


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

16


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

lalalala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich nicht.



warum  
wat is los ?


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich muss sagen ich hab grad die superlaune!!
> un zuhaus laut musik an



nutz die Laune und setz` Dich aus`s Rad!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

warm oder kalt morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

*musik noch lauter dreh*


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *spam spam spam spam*



bitte etwas konstruktiver


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nutz die Laune und setz` Dich aus`s Rad!



mach ioch ja gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Oktober 2007)

Geht ja richtig fix hier momentan.


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum
> wat is los ?



nichts iss los, ich muss nur mein geschireferat nicht übera*****


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bitte etwas konstruktiver


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mach ioch ja gleich



von mir aus kannste jetzt schon ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

Alles faule Typen  .........


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> warm oder kalt morgen



esse gerade zum zweiten Mal warm...


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

jetzt gilts ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Oktober 2007)

Überhaupt kommen die k-Fragen immer schneller, weil die Plauschgeschwindigkeit so enorm gestiegen ist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

hui buuuuu!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

un nu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

oh, 30s...


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Überhaupt kommen die k-Fragen immer schneller, weil die Plauschgeschwindigkeit so enorm gestiegen ist.



sack   

wenigstens ein konstruktiver beitrag


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

arghhttttt!#

glückwunsch kater


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Überhaupt kommen die k-Fragen immer schneller, weil die Plauschgeschwindigkeit so enorm gestiegen ist.


Ha!   Titel verteidigt!


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

tja, wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das leben. just in dem moment wos hier um was ging kackt die leitung ab. es waren aber ohnehin recht viele kandidaten zugegen. glückwunsch kater.


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ha!   Titel verteidigt!



auch das noch


----------



## Maggo (25. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ha!   Titel verteidigt!



wir sollten uns mal für den fall des hattrick etwas überlegen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Überhaupt kommen die k-Fragen immer schneller, weil die Plauschgeschwindigkeit so enorm gestiegen ist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

so dicht war  ich noch nie dran   

aber so ist das leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tja, wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das leben. just in dem moment wos hier um was ging kackt die leitung ab. es waren aber ohnehin recht viele kandidaten zugegen. glückwunsch kater.



zeit für ne aktuelle statistik, maggo


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Oktober 2007)

Oh je, ich war sooooooo faul, daß ich heute gar nicht mehr zum Biken gekommen bin. War ja auch soooo kalt und soooo häßlich grau da draußen. Hab dafür jede Menge Krempel weg geräumt und einiges in Puncto DIMB machen können. Artet manchmal echt in Arbeit aus.
Jetzt fahr ich zumindest mal nach Kriftel und frag beim Formlua-Händler meines Vertauens mal wegen dem Formula-Rückruf an.


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir sollten uns mal für den fall des hattrick etwas überlegen.



hat den noch keiner gepackt  

wer mal wieder ein ziel ...

ich beantrage demnächst mal ne kurzzeitige usersperre für "schwarzer kater" beim admin


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Oh je, ich war sooooooo faul, daß ich heute gar nicht mehr zum Biken gekommen bin. War ja auch soooo kalt und soooo häßlich grau da draußen. Hab dafür jede Menge Krempel weg geräumt und einiges in Puncto DIMB machen können. Artet manchmal echt in Arbeit aus.
> Jetzt fahr ich zumindest mal nach Kriftel und frag beim Formlua-Händler meines Vertauens mal wegen dem Formula-Rückruf an.



hättest ruhig noch mehr für die dimb machen können


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Oh je, ich war sooooooo faul, daß ich heute gar nicht mehr zum Biken gekommen bin. War ja auch soooo kalt und soooo häßlich grau da draußen. Hab dafür jede Menge Krempel weg geräumt und einiges in Puncto DIMB machen können. Artet manchmal echt in Arbeit aus.
> Jetzt fahr ich zumindest mal nach Kriftel und frag beim Formlua-Händler meines Vertauens mal wegen dem Formula-Rückruf an.



könnte da mal wegen Klamotten und so schauen!


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> könnte da mal wegen Klamotten und so schauen!



du bist krank ! also bett + frauen hüten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> könnte da mal wegen Klamotten und so schauen!


Ich glaub, sowas hab ich da schon mal gesehen. Die haben da sogar soviel von, die müssen die verkaufen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

Sonne!


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich glaub, sowas hab ich da schon mal gesehen. Die haben da sogar soviel von, die müssen die verkaufen!



 Du meinst, ich muß die denen nicht vom Leib reisen???


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Sonne!



was machst Du hier?


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was machst Du hier?



rumsitzen 

irgentwie fehlt mir grad die motivation
ey du vllt komm ich heut abend schon dir des laufrad vorbeibringen wenn recht is


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du meinst, ich muß die denen nicht vom Leib reisen???


Nee lass mal..., vielleicht sollte ich doch nicht da sein oder mich irgendwo verstecken, wenn du sowas da vor hast.


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nee lass mal..., vielleicht sollte ich doch nicht da sein oder mich irgendwo verstecken, wenn du sowas da vor hast.



Ich kann ja erwähnen, dass Du mich angestiftet hast und ich mich nun wundere, wo Du bist!


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> rumsitzen
> 
> irgentwie fehlt mir grad die motivation
> ey du vllt komm ich heut abend schon dir des laufrad vorbeibringen wenn recht is



klar, laß uns aber vorher noch kurz kontakten!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

ah wadde ma die streiken heut doch!! *kotz*


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

also wird wahrschinlich doch morgen oder
ich sag dir einfach nochmal bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also wird wahrschinlich doch morgen oder
> ich sag dir einfach nochmal bescheid



okidoki!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

so bin dann mal mim seb ein paar bikevideos drehn  

machts gut


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Oktober 2007)

mir tut schon seit ner Woche der Hals weh...ihr stellt euch an. Ich bin das aber auch gewohnt, hatte das ja schonmal n Jahr am Stück


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Oh je, ich war sooooooo faul, daß ich heute gar nicht mehr zum Biken gekommen bin. War ja auch soooo kalt und soooo häßlich grau da draußen. Hab dafür jede Menge Krempel weg geräumt und einiges in Puncto DIMB machen können. Artet manchmal echt in Arbeit aus.
> Jetzt fahr ich zumindest mal nach Kriftel und frag beim Formlua-Händler meines Vertauens mal wegen dem Formula-Rückruf an.


 
Frag für mich mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Wochenende ! ! !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich sehe ihr habt die K-Frage ja erfolgreich gelöst 

Glückwunsch dem Sieger


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Frag für mich mit


Es muß nur kontorlliert werden, ob die Schraube, welche den Bremshebel am Zylinder befestigt (da wo der Inbus drin steckt -> Bild), richtig sitzt. Das tut sie bei mir. Allerdings hat Cosmic an die Händler noch keine Infos verschickt. Wir haben das Mithilfe des Artikels in der bsn so festgestellt.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

@ Wahltho

hast du noch mal die Skizze vom Parkplatz für Samstag?? Bin immo am ueberlegen auf demWeg von Zürich nach Saarbrücken einen Stop einzulegen. Hängt aber a) von meiner Gesundheit ab und b) von Morgen, da wir nach der A**** (jetzt ich fast das Wort geschrieben) in den Ausgang gehen. Aufjedenfall lege ich mein Rad mal in den Wagen für den Fall der Fälle

Gruss

S,


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Wahltho
> 
> hast du noch mal die Skizze vom Parkplatz für Samstag?? Bin immo am ueberlegen auf demWeg von Zürich nach Saarbrücken einen Stop einzulegen. Hängt aber a) von meiner Gesundheit ab und b) von Morgen, da wir nach der A**** (jetzt ich fast das Wort geschrieben) in den Ausgang gehen. Aufjedenfall lege ich mein Rad mal in den Wagen für den Fall der Fälle
> 
> ...



Habs gefunden ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

Supershuttle, erster Eindruck: die pipifax-Treppe bei mir quasi vor der TÃ¼r rollts runter, aber nicht so wie das FR. Auf gerader Strecke rollen die Fat Albert nicht so wie meine Slicks, auÃerdem vermisse ich den Lockout.   Bergauf rollts dank Geometrieverstellung gut! 

Ich muÃ damit mal ins GelÃ¤nde! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Habe die Pearl Izumi Lobster fÃ¼r 20 â¬ bekommen!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Zum Halsweh kam heute Ã¼ber den Tag noch Schnupfen, Husten, Kopfweh und Gliederschmerzen... YEAH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Ok, der Hals tut augenblicklich etwas weniger weh!    Ich hab schon wieder Hunger...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Wahltho
> 
> hast du noch mal die Skizze vom Parkplatz für Samstag??



Ich habe heute Gerd, Ratte und RH eine SM mit dem Link zu der Skizze (einige Seiten vorher hier im Fred) und der Strassenbeschreibung geschickt. Habe die SM selbst schon gelöscht. Vllt. kann einer der Drei Dir die SM weiterleiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich muß damit mal ins Gelände!
> 
> ...
> 
> Zum Halsweh kam heute über den Tag noch Schnupfen, Husten, Kopfweh und Gliederschmerzen... YEAH!



What about tomorrow?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Supershuttle, erster Eindruck: die pipifax-Treppe bei mir quasi vor der Tür rollts runter, aber nicht so wie das FR.













Nicolai rulez


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Gerd, Ratte und RH eine SM mit dem Link zu der Skizze (einige Seiten vorher hier im Fred) und der Strassenbeschreibung geschickt. Habe die SM selbst schon gelöscht. Vllt. kann einer der Drei Dir die SM weiterleiten



erledigt!


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> What about tomorrow?



Ich möchte es zwar noch nicht wirklich wahr haben fürchte aber, dass das noch zu früh zu viel für mich ist.    Ob ich überhaupt einigermaßen fahren kann, wird auf die kommende Nacht ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich möchte es zwar noch nicht wirklich wahr haben fürchte aber, dass das noch zu früh zu viel für mich ist.    Ob ich überhaupt einigermaßen fahren kann, wird auf die kommende Nacht ankommen.



Das wäre zwar sehr schade, aber wahrscheinlich vernünftig  

Willst Du Dich erst morgen früh festlegen oder heute abend schon?


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das wäre zwar sehr schade, aber wahrscheinlich vernünftig
> 
> Willst Du Dich erst morgen früh festlegen oder heute abend schon?



Heute Abend lege ich mich mal vorsichtshalber fest, dass ich nicht die komplette Tour fahren würde. Ob vielleicht eine abgekürzte, könnten wir ja vielleicht wirklich morgen früh kurzfristig entscheiden!?


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

hi leute
wie sieht das eig  bezüglich der teambildeung beim winterpokal aus?`?
würde dieses jahr gerne mitmachen.. wann geht des überhaupt los?


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hi leute
> wie sieht das eig  bezüglich der teambildeung beim winterpokal aus?`?
> würde dieses jahr gerne mitmachen.. wann geht des überhaupt los?



geht am Montag, 5.November los.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie sieht das eig  bezüglich der teambildeung beim winterpokal aus?`?


Eure Konkurenz ist schon startklar!   Padres, Fux, Kilian, der wahnsinnige Sebastian und meine Wenigkeit werden euch die Hacken zeigen!  
Logbucheintrag: Beginn der Feindseligkeiten 25.11. 20:28 Uhr! *Stichel*


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Eure Konkurenz ist schon startklar!   Padres, Fux, Kilian, der wahnsinnige Sebastian und meine Wenigkeit werden euch die Hacken zeigen!
> Logbucheintrag: Beginn der Feindseligkeiten 25.11. 20:28 Uhr! *Stichel*



wahnsinniger sebastian??
meinst dun crazy oder gibts da noch jemanden


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Eure Konkurenz ist schon startklar!   Padres, Fux, Kilian, der wahnsinnige Sebastian und meine Wenigkeit werden euch die Hacken zeigen!
> Logbucheintrag: Beginn der Feindseligkeiten 25.11. 20:28 Uhr! *Stichel*



Na, dann fang Du mal am 25.11. an!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Eure Konkurenz ist schon startklar!   Padres, Fux, Kilian, der wahnsinnige Sebastian und meine Wenigkeit werden euch die Hacken zeigen!
> Logbucheintrag: Beginn der Feindseligkeiten* 25.11. 20:28 Uhr*! *Stichel*





Arachne schrieb:


> Na, dann fang Du mal am 25.11. an!








 Der Schuss ging ja wohl voll nach hinten los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Der hier ist ja richtig diabolisch:


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der hier ist ja richtig diabolisch:



Ja, nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Oder so:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Wir werden Euch in unserem Höllenfeuer vernichten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute Abend lege ich mich mal vorsichtshalber fest, dass ich nicht die komplette Tour fahren würde. Ob vielleicht eine abgekürzte, könnten wir ja vielleicht wirklich morgen früh kurzfristig entscheiden!?



Dann lass' uns morgen sprechen/posten, aber bitte relativ früh.

Wir können meinetwegen auch mehr Pausen machen.

Wenn wir kürzen dann ist ist für meinen Geschmack der Rotenfels am Entbehrlichsten.

Aber denk' in erster Linie an Deine Gesundheit und die Story, die Almut kürzlich erst erzählt hat


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und die Story, die Almut kürzlich erst erzählt hat



Da hab` ich heut` schon öfter dran gedacht...


----------



## Zilli (25. Oktober 2007)

N'abend zusammen,
und leider nur kurz, da auch zu Haus viel zu tun:

@Kater: Glückwunsch
@Gerd: Gute Besserung; Du Pechvo ähh... spinne, wo nu das neue (Leih-)Bike da is. Vllt. ginge ja ne kleine Runde (max. 3 Std.) am Sonntag zw. Staufen und Judenkopf  zum Testen für Dich und für mich, damit ich's Biken ned verlerne... (wäre ja auch nicht so anstrengend für Dich)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

QUOTE=Zilli;4166825]Vllt. ginge ja ne kleine Runde (max. 3 Std.) am Sonntag zw. Staufen und Judenkopf  zum Testen für Dich und für mich, damit ich's Biken ned verlerne...[/QUOTE]

Sonntag ist einen Tour im Rheingau ab Wiesbaden unter der Führung von Luberon-Robert geplant. Treffpunkt ist 11:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz an der Talstation der Nerobergbahn.

Ratte, Gerd (falls wieder genesen), Manni, Almut, Luberon-Astrid, Luberon-Klaus-Dieter, Luberon-Stefan und vllt. Caro und Maggo sowie meine Wenigkeit sind mit von der Partie 

Falls Du auch Lust/Zeit haben solltest, bist Du selbstverständlich herzlich eingeladen


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na, dann fang Du mal am 25.11. an!





wahltho schrieb:


> Der Schuss ging ja wohl voll nach hinten los



bis zum 25.11 haben wir euch schon weit abgehängt  

unser katerle hat derzeit leichte datumsunstimmigkeiten   aber zur k-frage kam er rechtzeitig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> QUOTE=Zilli;4166825]Vllt. ginge ja ne kleine Runde (max. 3 Std.) am Sonntag zw. Staufen und Judenkopf  zum Testen für Dich und für mich, damit ich's Biken ned verlerne...
> 
> Sonntag ist einen Tour im Rheingau ab Wiesbaden unter der Führung von Luberon-Robert geplant. Treffpunkt ist 11:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz an der Talstation der Nerobergbahn.
> 
> ...



wo gehts lang?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wo gehts lang?



Kann ich Dir nicht genau so sagen, da die Tour von Luberon-Robert geguidet wird. Jedenfalls durch den Rheingau, tlw. auch auf dem Rheinstieg


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

Geht`s mir besch...eiden... Aber `ne geile Stimme hab` ich grad`!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir nicht genau so sagen, da die Tour von Luberon-Robert geguidet wird. Jedenfalls durch den Rheingau, tlw. auch auf dem Rheinstieg



na dann  fürn sonntag schon mal viel spaß


----------



## Zilli (25. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ....
> Sonntag ist einen Tour im Rheingau ab Wiesbaden unter der Führung von Luberon-Robert geplant. Treffpunkt ist 11:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz an der Talstation der Nerobergbahn.
> 
> Ratte, Gerd (falls wieder genesen), Manni, Almut, Luberon-Astrid, Luberon-Klaus-Dieter, Luberon-Stefan und vllt. Caro und Maggo sowie meine Wenigkeit sind mit von der Partie
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis bzw. die Einladung; ich wäre auch gern mitgefahren. Ich muß an diesem WE jedoch noch einige andere Dinge erledigen, sodaß ich nur wenig Zeit zum Biken habe (eben vllt. die 3 Std. am Sunndoch).
Ich wolld Eusch de Gerd ned abspenstig mache; nur falls er sich schonen würde und nicht ne Tagestour machen wollte, wäre mein Vorschlag vllt. ne nicht zu anstrengende Alternative gewesen *bemühtimkonjunktivsäusel*.

Edit: Vorab viel Spass Euch allen die am WE fahren (können).


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Oktober 2007)

so ich geh ins Bett... allen denen di emorgen nach KH fahrn viel spaß
@gerd gute besserung ,

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (25. Oktober 2007)

Hier noch ein gutgemeinter Hinweis für die Odenwald-Tour 




Gute N8 zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hier noch ein gutgemeinter Hinweis für die Odenwald-Tour



Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so ich geh ins Bett... allen denen di emorgen nach KH fahrn viel spaß



Danke, hab' aber den Verdacht, dass ich wohl alleine fahren muss/werde... 



Arachne schrieb:


> Geht`s mir besch...eiden... Aber `ne geile Stimme hab` ich grad`!



 Gute Besserung Gerd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich wolld Eusch de Gerd ned abspenstig mache;



Habe ich auch so nicht verstanden, dachte aber, dass Du evtl. unsere Tour-Planungen nicht mitbekommen hättest und wollte Dich nochmal ins Bilde setzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

So GN8 @All 

und nochmals Gute Besserung für Gerd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

und natürlich...


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2007)

gn8 auch von mir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8 auch von mir














Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

Bringe mich gerade mit `ner scharfen Guakamole zum schwitzen!


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bringe mich gerade mit `ner scharfen Guakamole zum schwitzen!



Das riecht dann aber streng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Gesetzliche Vorschrift:* Die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Mindestprofiltiefe beträgt 1,6 mm. In Österreich werden Winterreifen nicht als Winterreifen anerkannt, wenn sie weniger als 4 mm Restprofiltiefe haben. Diese Reifen gelten dann als Sommerreifen.
> 
> *ADAC-Empfehlung:* Selbstverständlich ist eine Profiltiefe von 1,6 mm bei allen Niederschlagsformen vollkommen unzureichend. Besonders gilt dies natürlich bei Schnee und Schneematsch. Mit abnehmender Profiltiefe lässt das Leistungsvermögen der Winterreifen deutlich nach, auch weil die feinen Lamellen in den Profilblöcken durch Verschleiß teilweise verschwinden. Abhängig von der Reifenbreite sollten Winterreifen bei Profiltiefen unter 3 mm (schmale Reifen z.B. 175 mm Breite) bzw. 4 mm (breite Reifen z.B. ab 205 mm Breite ) nicht mehr oder nur mit äußerster Vorsicht auf winterlichen Untergründen gefahren werden. Letztendlich ist das Wichtigste auf winterlichen Straßen, dass die Fahrweise auf die Qualität der Reifen abgestimmt bzw. angepasst wird. Es ist also die Verantwortung und die richtige Selbsteinschätzung des Fahrers gefordert.
> 
> ...



Dank Dir.  

Sagt mal, da habt Ihr einfach mal so wider ne k Frage gelöst. 5 Seiten kann ich jetzt nicht nachlesen.   Ich denk mal das nix Wichtiges dabei war, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dank Dir.
> 
> Sagt mal, da habt Ihr einfach mal so wider ne k Frage gelöst. 5 Seiten kann ich jetzt nicht nachlesen.   Ich denk mal das nix Wichtiges dabei war, oder?



Konnte auch nicht alles verfolgen, kaum war ich im Managerbingo haben die mal eben 4 Seiten durchgepostet ..... Kater ist der glückliche


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Sagt mal, da habt Ihr einfach mal so wider ne k Frage gelöst. 5 Seiten kann ich jetzt nicht nachlesen.   Ich denk mal das nix Wichtiges dabei war, oder?



Diesmal hast Du Pech!  Es war wie immer nur Wichtiges!


----------



## caroka (25. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Diesmal hast Du Pech!  Es war wie immer nur Wichtiges!



Da werde ich doch mal ganz große Zweifel anmelden.


----------



## caroka (25. Oktober 2007)

So Leutz,

ich mach mich mal in die Kiste.


----------



## Arachne (25. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So Leutz,
> 
> ich mach mich mal in die Kiste.



wer ruft denn da?


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2007)

morsche !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich denk mal das nix Wichtiges dabei war, oder?



Was hier gepostet wird, ist immer nur von grösster Relevanz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

Ach so:

Moin 

natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,

und gleich ein Rechtschreibfehler der mir ins Auge fällt. :kotz:
Ich war ganz schön müde gestern.


----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Diesmal* hast Du Pech!  Es war wie *immer* nur Wichtiges!



Vorsicht Deine Krankheit greift das Logigzentrum an. 

Ich hoffe es geht Dir heute besser.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

Moin Caro


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen allerseits, hoffe den Kranken geht es besser, die Gesunden sind weiterhin gesund, und die schlafenden wachen so langsam auf 





ich geh mich mal aufhübschen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... und die schlafenden wachen so langsam auf



Moin,

warum wünscht Du Ihnen denn sowas Schlimmes


----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro



Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> ich geh mich mal aufhübschen



Naja, dann müssen wir ja ne ganze Zeit ohne Dich auskommen.


----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2007)

moin leut. 

ich hab koppweh, rachenschmerzen und bin heut zu nix zu gebrauchen. ich ruf gleich mal in der anstalt an und geb bekannt, dass ich heut nicht komm.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Naja, dann müssen wir ja ne ganze Zeit ohne Dich auskommen.



Das war ja noch der einfache Teil  aber was zieh ich blos an  






Gute Besserung Maggo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab koppweh, rachenschmerzen und bin heut zu nix zu gebrauchen.



Ohje, noch einer krank 

Gute Besserung


----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin leut.
> 
> ich hab koppweh, rachenschmerzen und bin heut zu nix zu gebrauchen. ich ruf gleich mal in der anstalt an und geb bekannt, dass ich heut nicht komm.


 Gute Besserung Maggo.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Das war ja noch der einfache Teil  aber was zieh ich blos an
> 
> 
> 
> .........


Sei ein Mann! 
Bin ich heute wieder freundlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

_Gerdi!!!!_

Wie geht es Dir denn? Willst Du mit nach KH oder nicht?


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sei ein Mann!



sag demnächst einfach stefanie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

So, ich glaub' ich check gleich mal, ob mein FR auch auf den Mezze passt


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2007)

leute leute, was kränkeln denn alle so   

hier auf a***** ist das genauso ...

hab mir aber fest vorgenommen, diesen trend nicht mitzumachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab mir aber fest vorgenommen, diesen trend nicht mitzumachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Gerdi!!!!_
> 
> Wie geht es Dir denn? Willst Du mit nach KH oder nicht?



Guten Morgen!

Von nicht wollen kann hier keineswegs die Rede sein!!! Ich würde super gerne, kann aber nicht.    Ich fühle mich, wie durch den Wolf gedreht, wie gut durchgekaut und ausgespuckt... Hab` natürlich nicht durchschlafen können und noch die gleichen Symptome wie gestern. Nur der Schleim verändert seine Konsistenz.


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin leut.
> 
> ich hab koppweh, rachenschmerzen und bin heut zu nix zu gebrauchen. ich ruf gleich mal in der anstalt an und geb bekannt, dass ich heut nicht komm.



mach keinen Schei$$! 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von nicht wollen kann hier keineswegs die Rede sein!!! Ich würde super gerne, kann aber nicht.    Ich fühle mich, wie durch den Wolf gedreht, wie gut durchgekaut und ausgespuckt... Hab` natürlich nicht durchschlafen können und noch die gleichen Symptome wie gestern. Nur der Schleim verändert seine Konsistenz.



Moin Gerd,

das klingt nicht gut.

Dann lass' es heute wirklich lieber 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Vorsicht Deine Krankheit greift das Logigzentrum an.
> 
> Ich hoffe es geht Dir heute besser.



 War bewußt so gewählt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich glaub' ich check gleich mal, ob mein FR auch auf den Mezze passt



Passt!


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Passt!



Super!  Aber paß bloß auf Dich auf!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Super!  Aber paß bloß auf Dich auf!!!



So, ich mach' mich mal auf nach KH

Grüsse vom Lonely Rider


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich mach' mich mal auf nach KH
> 
> Grüsse vom Lonely Rider



Viel Spaß!


----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich mach' mich mal auf nach KH
> 
> Grüsse vom Lonely Rider



Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich mach' mich mal auf nach KH
> 
> Grüsse vom Lonely Rider


 
Lets rock 

und mach den Wald nicht kaputt


----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Lets rock
> 
> und mach den Wald nicht kaputt



Genau lass ihn stehen. Wir wollen auch nochmal hin.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Maggo.
> 
> 
> Sei ein Mann!
> Bin ich heute wieder freundlich.


 


wissefux schrieb:


> sag demnächst einfach stefanie


 
Immer Vorsicht, mit dem Schokki Lieferanten muss man sich gut stellen  



Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Von nicht wollen kann hier keineswegs die Rede sein!!! Ich würde super gerne, kann aber nicht.    Ich fühle mich, wie durch den Wolf gedreht, wie gut durchgekaut und ausgespuckt... Hab` natürlich nicht durchschlafen können und noch die gleichen Symptome wie gestern. Nur der Schleim verändert seine Konsistenz.


 
Gerd gute Besserung, habe mir gerade mal eine "Alca+C" vom Kollegen eingepfiffen 

PS: nicht zu verwechseln mit "Alko-Pop"


----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immer Vorsicht, mit dem Schokki Lieferanten muss man sich gut stellen
> 
> 
> 
> .........



Das ist aber eine harte Drohung!


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immer Vorsicht, mit dem Schokki Lieferanten muss man sich gut stellen



hab keine schokki bekommen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Moin ihr Kranken und NOCH Gesunden 
Gute Besserung Maggo und Gerd, lasst Euch jetzt ruhig etwas hängen...... ab Mo,5. seid ihr  dann richtig fit(t)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2007)

@Maggo, Mzaskar: Gude Besserung


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Maggo, Mzaskar: Gude Besserung



Wie ? Mzaskar ? Auch unpässlich ? Auch Gute Besserung


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wie ? Mzaskar ? Auch unpässlich ? Auch Gute Besserung





mzaskar schrieb:


> ...gute Besserung, habe mir gerade mal eine "Alca+C" vom Kollegen eingepfiffen




scheint so...wenn man auch Sonntags stundenlang im Shittwetter unterwegs ist muß man sich nicht wundern. Es könnte aber auch vom Freitag sein, da war Ihm kalt am Meer.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab keine schokki bekommen


 
warst haltnicht da  

Wie sagt man: "Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben"



Vielleicht klappt es ja das nächste Mal

@ Luca

der Wein ist lecker  muss mir mal Gedanken machen, wie ich den in die Schweiz bekomme


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> scheint so...wenn man auch Sonntags stundenlang im Shittwetter unterwegs ist muß man sich nicht wundern. Es könnte aber auch vom Freitag sein, da war Ihm kalt am Meer.


 
Hmmmhmmmmhmmmm könnt schonwas dran sein, wenn ich mir die Ausfallliste so anschaue 

Aber wird schon, gute schweizer Luft, gepaart mit einem ausgiebigen Schwitzen und der Unterstützung durch die modernen Pharmazie sollte hier schon schnell zur Abhilfe führen 

Habe sogar gestern auf die Do-abendliche Ausfahrt verzichtet


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Gerd gute Besserung, habe mir gerade mal eine "Alca+C" vom Kollegen eingepfiffen
> ...



Genau,  nicht, dass Du Dich hier übers Forum ansteckst!


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sei ein Mann!
> Bin ich heute wieder freundlich.


 
Mann ist halt eitel  
obwohl seit ich weiss das ich schön bin ......


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mann ist halt eitel
> obwohl *seit ich weiss das ich schön bin *......



woher weisst du das   

ich habs dir nicht gesagt ...


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> woher weisst du das
> 
> ich habs dir nicht gesagt ...


 
Das machen die vielen Spiegel in meiner Wohnung  und die sind unbestechlich


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> woher weisst du das
> 
> ich habs dir nicht gesagt ...



Wie gemein!  Sag`s ihm doch! Ich trage auch die Brautschleppe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

Für die nächste Sommersaison  schon mal ein Appetithäppchen, quasi als Hors-d'oeuvre

http://phil.veloblog.ch/post/7/725


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie gemein!  Sag`s ihm doch! Ich trage auch die Brautschleppe!


 
Fragt sich dann nur wer die Braut ist


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> scheint so...wenn man auch Sonntags stundenlang im Shittwetter unterwegs ist muß man sich nicht wundern. Es könnte aber auch vom Freitag sein, da war Ihm kalt am Meer.



In dieser Jahreszeit sollte man aber auch nicht mehr im Meer................


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Fragt sich dann nur wer die Braut ist



kann man sich eigentlich schon selber heiraten  

hetero, schwule, lesben und tiere geht ja schon ...


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> In dieser Jahreszeit sollte man aber auch nicht mehr im Meer................



kommt ganz auf die meereslage an. im nordpolarmeer würde ich selbst im sommer nicht ...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für die nächste Sommersaison  schon mal ein Appetithäppchen, quasi als Hors-d'oeuvre
> 
> http://phil.veloblog.ch/post/7/725




Da wär ich dankbar wenn ich mitdarf


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für die nächste Sommersaison  schon mal ein Appetithäppchen, quasi als Hors-d'oeuvre
> 
> http://phil.veloblog.ch/post/7/725



Extrem imposant.........  :kotz:


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für die nächste Sommersaison  schon mal ein Appetithäppchen, quasi als Hors-d'oeuvre
> 
> http://phil.veloblog.ch/post/7/725



 ich will auch fahren!!! Wenn gerade nur das Aufstehen nicht schon so anstrengend wär`...

Allerdings freue ich mich erstmal auf`s Luberon! So ausgesetzte Sachen haben mir am Gardasee nicht so viel ausgemacht. Aber, obwohl es gerade am Gardasee extrem schottrig ist, waren die ausgesetzten Sachen nicht so schottrig wie in dem Film...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kommt ganz auf die meereslage an. im nordpolarmeer würde ich selbst im sommer nicht ...



Sei nicht so zimperlich......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Extrem imposant.........  :kotz:



ja, hat sich nach `ner Menge Sand im Ar$ch angehört.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da wär ich dankbar wenn ich mitdarf



Ich würde da mit Bike noch nicht mal laufen, mir ist schon schlecht vom zuschauen


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Extrem imposant.........  :kotz:



Du weißt doch nicht was gut ist


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Du weißt doch nicht was gut ist



Wenn dir übel ist läßte das schönste Essen stehen................


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich würde da mit Bike noch nicht mal laufen, mir ist schon schlecht vom zuschauen



Laufen hätte ich am Gardasee teilweise auch nicht wollen: viel zu schmal...


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Z.B. dieser Trail war größtenteils so schmal (oder schmaler):





Außerdem war er traumhaft lang, ging aber größtenteils nicht runter, sondern am Kamm entlang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wenn dir übel ist läßte das schönste Essen stehen................



Ampopo ESSEN : Habe vorhin die Kohlen für 2 DVD´s gelöhnt : Korsika / Finale Ligure.......... Die gibt es als 5.Gang im WP-Gänse-Menü........


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ampopo ESSEN : Habe vorhin die Kohlen für 2 DVD´s gelöhnt : Korsika / Finale Ligure.......... Die gibt es als 5.Gang im WP-Gänse-Menü........



Sag` nochmal den Termin!


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wenn dir übel ist läßte das schönste Essen stehen................



Schei$$ aufs Essen, für so nen Trail würd ich auf noch mehr vezichten


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sag` nochmal den Termin!



15.Dez.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schei$$ aufs Essen, für so nen Trail würd ich auf noch mehr vezichten



Aber nicht doch auf Deine............................


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 15.Dez.



@Maggo .................6 mal 9m Leinwand ?


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Aber nicht doch auf Deine............................



....auf viel aber nicht auf alles!


----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Maggo .................6 mal 9m Leinwand ?



wo solln die hin??


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo solln die hin??



Open air???


----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2007)

brrrrrrrrr. ich glaube da bekommen wir gottseidank probleme mit der windlast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> brrrrrrrrr. ich glaube da bekommen wir gottseidank probleme mit der windlast.



am Popo, wie geht es Dir? Erkältungsverdacht schon bestätigt?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Naguuut................. dann eben ´ne Nummer kleiner...........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Action ihr Schnarchhähne...................


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Action ihr Schnarchhähne...................



Gääääääähhhnnnn, bin froh, dass meine Übelkeit langsam etwas nachläßt...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gääääääähhhnnnn, bin froh, dass meine Übelkeit langsam etwas nachläßt...



Hoffentlich biste bis zum 15. wieder frei von Übel...............


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hoffentlich biste bis zum 15. wieder frei von Übel...............



Na sooo lange hält das auch nicht vor!  Bin gespannt, wie wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt plaziert sind! 

Will mir noch `ne Rolle kaufen! Vorschläge, Empfehlungen?


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

Tach zusammen,

könnte mich bis heute abend jemand per PN über die aktuellen Planungen am Wochenende mal in Kenntnis setzen. Wer nimmt wen wann mit usw. 
Die PN für morgen hab ich dummerweise gerade gelöscht. 

Ich werd's mir noch ein Weilchen am Flughafen bequem machen und werde heute abend irgendwann daheim sein. Kann mir die Zeit ein wenig mit Nachlesen vertreiben. Aber Leuts, mal ehrlich, habt ihr eigentlich nichts besseres zu tun ?  

Gute Messerung an die Schnief- und Hust- und Heiserkeitfraktion.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde, die Planungen für die nächsten 8 M0nate schon verdammt wichtig!!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

MenschMaggo, was DIR wieder entgeht............Ich kuliniere gerade..........riecht das guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2007)

mahlzeit ....


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2007)

mahlzeit hkn ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mahlzeit ....



DANKE  

Keiner bestätigt den 15.......................


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> DANKE
> 
> Keiner bestätigt den 15.......................


Doch, hab` ich doch quasi:


Arachne schrieb:


> Na sooo lange hält das auch nicht vor!  Bin gespannt, wie wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt plaziert sind!
> 
> Will mir noch `ne Rolle kaufen! Vorschläge, Empfehlungen?


----------



## habkeinnick (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für die nächste Sommersaison  schon mal ein Appetithäppchen, quasi als Hors-d'oeuvre
> 
> http://phil.veloblog.ch/post/7/725





Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da wär ich dankbar wenn ich mitdarf



bestimmt ne tolle aussicht, aber außer das es krass steil links runter geht ist da nix was mich besonders anmacht. und da ich ja noch weiß wie ich mich in ST zu fuß bei dem schmalen höhenweg angestellt habe, ist das glaub ich nix für mich. dann lieber noch mal ne ganze ecke steiler, dafür etwas breiter *lach*


----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2007)

15er geht klar. ich weiß zwar nicht genau was da passiert aber solange es mit film plausch rodem zu tun hat bin ich in jedem fall dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> DANKE
> 
> Keiner bestätigt den 15.......................



ok, der 15. steht bei mir im kalender. sogar 12 x alleine in diesem jahr


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 15er geht klar. ich weiß zwar nicht genau was da passiert aber solange es mit film plausch rodem zu tun hat bin ich in jedem fall dabei.



geht es bei Dir auch mit vorher biken?


----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2007)

wasn das fürn tach, mir iss so als wäre da ein termin mit unseren häuptlingen.


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wasn das fürn tach, mir iss so als wäre da ein termin mit unseren häuptlingen.



Samstag


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da wär ich dankbar wenn ich mitdarf


 
hier ist der Fred dafür, erst 2 Einträge, wobei der 2te nicht so toll klingt ....... Aber Grundsätzlich bin ich dabei  sag ich jetzt mal so und hoffe ich hab nicht die Hosen voll 

unter MTB-news.ch gibts unter dem Punkt Touren Events ein paar infos 

S.


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 15.Dez.


Würde passen...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 15er geht klar. ich weiß zwar nicht genau was da passiert aber solange es mit film plausch rodem zu tun hat bin ich in jedem fall dabei.



SA 15. Biken  -  FressenSaufenPlauschen     SO ABBiken    

Falls das Quintett sich nicht am 15. vereinigen kann, finden wir natürlich einen anderen Termin für die olle Gans


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Siesta ?


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Samstag


 
Aber es ist doch Freitag ......... heut :


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch Freitag ......... heut :



geh ins Eck und schäm Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Siesta ?



psssssssst. jetzt hast du mich geweckt.............


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> psssssssst. jetzt hast du mich geweckt.............



Tschulligun.......... 
Fusilli Giganti Artigianali mit Chili-Bolognese hast Du verpaßt.....


----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> SA 15. Biken  -  FressenSaufenPlauschen     SO ABBiken
> 
> Falls das Quintett sich nicht am 15. vereinigen kann, finden wir natürlich einen anderen Termin für die olle Gans



Ist das ein festgelegtes Quintett oder könnte ich auch Gans essen? 
Doch ich kann am 15. nicht kommen, da andere Verpflichtungen anstehen.


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ist das ein festgelegtes Quintett oder könnte ich auch Gans essen?
> Doch ich kann am 15. nicht kommen, da andere Verpflichtungen anstehen.


 
Ich geh schon am 17.11 Gans essen ... lallalalllallall


----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich geh schon am 17.11 Gans essen ... lallalalllallall



Ich hab ja auch schon am 19.11. ein Gansessen.


----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich mach mir mal en Kaffee........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich geh schon am 17.11 Gans essen ... lallalalllallall



Wir....... könnten ........unseren Termin....................natürlich .....auch......vorziehen................................... 






















...............auf den 5.11....................


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

Hoi Gerd, 

wenn du jetzt ein Langbeinfahrer und Fahrwerksversteller werden willst - Hier wird dich gehlfen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4168639&postcount=80


----------



## caroka (26. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wir....... könnten ........unseren Termin....................natürlich .....auch......vorziehen...................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...............auf den 5.11....................


Das ist doch ein Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2007)

noch viel schlimmer. ich mag gar keine gans. peter, was gibts als beilagen?


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> noch viel schlimmer. ich mag gar keine gans. peter, was gibts als beilagen?


 
Gerd als Senfroulade


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gerd als Senfroulade



Ich weiß ja nicht.............................:kotz:


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> noch viel schlimmer. ich mag gar keine gans. peter, was gibts als beilagen?



Kein Problem.............sonne Gans ist sowieso immer zu wenig.............
Was magste denn...............


----------



## Maggo (26. Oktober 2007)

als knirps gabs immer rotkraut knödel und soße.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

So bin zurück aus KH 

War wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

i love my IPOD    
watching Roam on it and doing my Year End appraisal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

Wie sind denn die aktuellen Kranken-Bulletins?


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die aktuellen Kranken-Bulletins?


 
Gerd ist scheinbar ins Koma gefallen
ich habe heute schon die ein oder andere Erkältungsgeschichte zumirgenommen und denke mal ich werde es Morgen nicht schaffen 

Gehe mal davon aus, dass du dich Morgen eh anmelden wirst.....Sollte ich mich umentscheiden lasse ich ne kurze Meldung im Fred los

S.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!

gute Besserung an alle Grippegeplagten


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die aktuellen Kranken-Bulletins?



    

_Ich sterbe! War schön euch kennen gelernt zu haben! Macht`s gut..._





(muß mal wieder was für mein Männerimage tun!)


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gerd als Senfroulade


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch schon am 19.11. ein Gansessen.



Supi! Wo muß ich hin kommen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> _Ich sterbe! War schön euch kennen gelernt zu haben! Macht`s gut..._



Soll ich schonmal anfangen, für 'nen Kranz zu sammeln?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> als knirps gabs immer rotkraut knödel und soße.



Bissi öde in Deinem Reifestadium, oder?


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Soll ich schonmal anfangen, für 'nen Kranz zu sammeln?



Du, das ist cht lieb!  Aber ich glaube, das ist mir dann sch...egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Oktober 2007)

ich sammel für den Granz  wenns doch nix mit dem Kranz wird, spende ich die Summe einem Bikeshop meiner Wahl. Ihr drüft dann auch mal schaun was es schönes gab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

Leute was wird denn jetzt mit der Odenwald-Tour morgen?

@Gerd: Glaubst Du, dass Du morgen wieder einigermaßen fit bist, oder eher nicht? 

@RH: Wollen wir in jedem Fall morgen fahren? 

Ratte knabbert ja noch Smörebröt und kann sich erst heute abend äußern


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich sammel für den Granz  wenns doch nix mit dem Kranz wird, spende ich die Summe einem Bikeshop meiner Wahl. Ihr drüft dann auch mal schaun was es schönes gab



Leichenfledderer!


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> @Gerd: Glaubst Du, dass Du morgen wieder einigermaßen fit bist, oder eher nicht? :confused
> ...



Im Moment müßtet ihr mich im Leichenwagen hinterher ziehen.  Ich weigere mich natürlich jegliche Hoffnung aufzugeben.


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

Hier ist ja gerade gar nix los.


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

ich `abe gar keine Bieza bestelld


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich `abe gar keine Bieza bestelld



ich nehm se


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ratte knabbert ja noch Smörebröt und kann sich erst heute abend äußern


Das Pelztier meldet: Wieder heil gelandet. 
Und Smörebröd schmeckt erstklassig zu Lachs , wie ich heute noch austesten durfte, da der Flug überbucht war und wir fünf Stunden in der Business Lounge abhängen durften. Dann gabs noch ein kleines Upgrade auf Business Class für den Rückflug mit nochmals Lachs. Hach, sowas nennt sich Jammern auf hohem Niveau. 

Ach ja morgen, wäre immer noch dabei. So ein wenig Knochen grün und blau hauen nehm ich immer gerne mit.
Wann kommt der Einsammelservice vorbei? Oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich `abe gar keine Bieza bestelld


Ist in Deinem Zustand auch gar nicht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich nehm se



su bät, abe ihn sum tweiten Eingang geschickt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Oktober 2007)

was das son Chinamann? Odela walum babbelst du so gomisch?


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ist in Deinem Zustand auch gar nicht gut.



     

Du meinst, ohne Essen leidet man nicht so lange; stirbt es sich schneller?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ach ja morgen, wäre immer noch dabei. So ein wenig Knochen grün und blau hauen nehm ich immer gerne mit.
> Wann kommt der Einsammelservice vorbei? Oder hat sich da was geändert?



Sollen wir ca. 09:00 Uhr für den Einsammelservice bei Dir sagen? 

Entspräche dann einem Tour-Start um 10:00 Uhr im Odenwald 

(Also etwas später als ursprünglich vereinbart  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

So, heute ist auch meine Betty angekommen


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was das son Chinamann? Odela walum babbelst du so gomisch?



wad nur: ich bsuch dich un drügg dich bis de aach genuch viere habbe dust!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, heute ist auch meine Betty angekommen



machsde mir e gobie?!


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sollen wir ca. 09:00 Uhr für den Einsammelservice bei Dir sagen?


Hört sich nach einer halbwegs zivielen Uhrzeit an.  



Arachne schrieb:


> wad nur: ich bsuch dich un drügg dich bis de aach genuch viere habbe dust!


 Bleib bloß weg mit den Viechern. 

Und was Du brauchst ist keine Pizza sondern eine Schöne Kraftbrühe...
...hätten diverse Damen älteren Semesters in meiner Familie jetzt gesagt.
 Wie man davon allerdings wieder auf die Beine kommen soll, ist mit bis jetzt schleierhaft.


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich `abe gar keine Bieza bestelld





Arachne schrieb:


> su bät, abe ihn sum tweiten Eingang geschickt.





Arachne schrieb:


> wad nur: ich bsuch dich un drügg dich bis de aach genuch viere habbe dust!





Arachne schrieb:


> machsde mir e gobie?!


Wenn man das so liest, scheint eh schon alles zu spät zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einer halbwegs zivielen Uhrzeit an.



Ich red' gleich aber auch nochmal mit Almut, ob das aus Ihrer Sicht ok ist. Von w/ gemeinsamen Frühstück am Samstag und so. Falls es noch später werden sollte, melde ich mich noch


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wenn man das so liest, scheint eh schon alles zu spät zu sein.



genau!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wenn man das so liest, scheint eh schon alles zu spät zu sein.



 hmmm - Shice, die Blumengeschäfte haben schon zu, da lässt sich heute w/ eines Kranzes nichts mehr machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hat der Hirsch noch irgendwas gesagt wegen morgen


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> hmmm - Shice, die Blumengeschäfte haben schon zu, da lässt sich heute w/ eines Kranzes nichts mehr machen



nich so schlimm. Hab doch auch Heuschnubbe. Stell der ma vor, Du holdst ebbes, gesche was isch allergisch bin un ich müßd dann nieße!  Wär mer beinlich...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nich so schlimm. Hab doch auch Heuschnubbe. Stell der ma vor, Du holdst ebbes, gesche was isch allergisch bin un ich müßd dann nieße!  Wär mer beinlich...



Ich glaub' wir müssen Gerdi erschiessen


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' wir müssen Gerdi erschiessen


Reicht nicht erstmal die betroffenen Körperpartien abhacken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' wir müssen Gerdi erschiessen



im Moment könntest Du mich mit Papierkügelchen totwerfen und müßtest nicht mal großartig mit Gegenwehr rechnen...


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...Papierkügelchen ...


Ich hätte hier noch Wattepads. Tun's die auch?


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Reicht nicht erstmal die betroffenen Körperpartien abhacken?



Hunger?


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier noch Wattepads. Tun's die auch?



im Moment völlig...   wirf nicht so hart


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hunger?


Geht so. Nach dem ganzen Fisch heute mache ich mich gerade über die mitgebrachte Schokolade her.


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Geht so. Nach dem ganzen Fisch heute mache ich mich gerade über die mitgebrachte Schokolade her.



 mit Sahne?! :kotz:


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

Und so schlimm kann der Sahnehering, auf dem hier so gerne herum gehackt wird gar nicht sein.
Gestern abend gab's Krabben in Sahne-Dill-Dressing.
Und das in einem netten kleinen Schwedischen Fischerstädtchen.


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

Bei der Schokolade verzichte allerdings gerade mal auf die Sahnesoße...
...ausnahmsweise.


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Und so schlimm kann der Sahnehering, auf dem hier so gerne herum gehackt wird gar nicht sein.
> Gestern abend gab's Krabben in Sahne-Dill-Dressing.
> Und das in einem netten kleinen Schwedischen Fischerstädtchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bei der Schokolade verzichte allerdings gerade mal auf die Sahnesoße...
> ...ausnahmsweise.



Hmmmmmmmm, jetzt `ne Schokoladensahne-Torte!!!


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schokoladensahne-Torte!!!








Jetzt bin ich mal damit dran. Sahne gibt's bei mir nur in der Sauce.


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mal damit dran. Sahne gibt's bei mir nur in der Sauce.



Fischsauce...


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fischsauce...


Schmeckt auch ohne Fisch...


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Schmeckt auch ohne Fisch...


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

muß mal wieder nachladen, was könnte ich denn essen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Schmeckt auch ohne Fisch...


Die Sahnesauce meine ich damit. 

Was Du essen könntest?
Wie wär's mit Fisch? Ohne Sahne.
Ich kann Dir nichts rüber reichen. Mein Kühlschrank ist leer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

Apropos Essen: Was ess' ich denn bloss noch?


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos Essen: Was ess' ich denn bloss noch?



das frage ich mich auch die ganze zeit schon ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

Wenn Almut endlich wiederkommen würde, dann könnten wir evtl. noch zu dem kleinen Italiener gehen, Salat und 'ne Pizza wär jetzt nicht schlecht


----------



## ratte (26. Oktober 2007)

Und? Habt Ihr Euch mittlerweile entschieden?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Oktober 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mpiHbDDD0Ow 

 http://youtube.com/watch?v=GXCjs64BDh4


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Und? Habt Ihr Euch mittlerweile entschieden?



Ja, hab' doch nur Brote gegessen weil Almut keinen richtigen Hunger hatte 


Almut war auch erst um kurz vor Neun wieder zurück: Ich werde morgen um *09:30 Uhr* bei Dir sein. Früher wird mir zu hektisch und zeitlich sollte das immer noch reichen - ok?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen um *09:30 Uhr* bei Dir sein. Früher wird mir zu hektisch und zeitlich sollte das immer noch reichen - ok?



Das würde dann heissen, Tour-Start im Odenwald ca. 10:30 Uhr...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Oktober 2007)

nabend @ all!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Oktober 2007)

gerd wie gehts?? was mach die Erkältung? (wenn mans so nennen kann  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Oktober 2007)

namd iggi 

falls du dich mit der Lampen-Entscheidung irgendwann durchgerungen hast, gib bescheid damit ich den Kram bestellen kann. Sonst wird die nicht mehr bist zum WP  und da wirst du sie brauchen.


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gerd wie gehts?? was mach die Erkältung? (wenn mans so nennen kann  )



Naja, wie das halt so ist kurz vor dem Tod...  Das heißt nicht Erkältung, sondern sterben!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Oktober 2007)

ich verschieb meine übermüdeten Körper mal ins Bett damit ich morgen fit bin mich fertig machen zu lassen  gute Nacht @ all 

@hkn: ich würd gern mal deine Laufräder bei mir reinpacken und n Foto knipsen, damit ich mir zuhause dann in ruhe betrachten kann wies ausschaun würde


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, wie das halt so ist kurz vor dem Tod...  Das heißt nicht Erkältung, sondern sterben!



das klingt aber nicht soo toll


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das klingt aber nicht soo toll



Naja, ich kann mit leben.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, wie das halt so ist kurz vor dem Tod...  Das heißt nicht Erkältung, sondern sterben!





Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann mit leben.



  
diese Kontraversität


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Oktober 2007)

morsche gehts erste mal wieder ab in de hochtauns


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2007)

@All: GN8 

@Maladierende: Gute Besserung


----------



## Arachne (26. Oktober 2007)

Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Oktober 2007)

nacht  !!


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das würde dann heissen, Tour-Start im Odenwald ca. 10:30 Uhr...



sounds good, 
....

going to bed now 

S.


----------



## Zilli (27. Oktober 2007)

Tach,
Gerd Dir geht's wohl ned grad besser; ich hoffe Du hast den Peak bald hinter Dir .


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Tach,
> Gerd Dir geht's wohl ned grad besser; ich hoffe Du hast den Peak bald hinter Dir .



öchendwie hätt des jez grad ned unbedingt sei müsse...


----------



## Zilli (27. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> öchendwie hätt des jez grad ned unbedingt sei müsse...


Ich höre Dein Zähneknirschen bis nach Kriftel . Bist Du morgen vormittag daheim ? Ich würde mal gern kurz wg. USB-Stick vorbeikommen (un Bike agugge).


----------



## Zilli (27. Oktober 2007)

Gute N8 und den Bikern viel Freude morschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2007)

Guen Morgen:

Komme nicht 

Schöne Tour :

S.


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Soll ich schonmal anfangen, für 'nen Kranz zu sammeln?


Ich geb auch 2  dazu. 

Moin moin,

das wird bestimmt ein schöner Tag. 
Mit morgen, Sonntag, geht klar bei mir.  Wo treffen wir uns? Maggo, bist Du wieder fit? Wahrscheinlich machst Du erst mal langsam.  

Yeah, muss mich fertig machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## ratte (27. Oktober 2007)

Morgen zusammen.

Werde mal so langsam anfangen meine sieben Sachen zusammen zu packen und meinen Magen noch etwas zu füllen. 

@wahltho
Simmer allein heut?


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

Morgen,

ich höre mal nach, ob ich denn einen Chauffeur hätte...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geb auch 2  dazu.



Sehr grosszügig


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2007)

moin und viel spaß euch allen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo treffen wir uns?



Tourstart ist Sonntag um 12:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz der Talstation der Nerobergbahn in Wiesbaden.

Ob/wie wir gemeinsam mit den Autos dahinfahren, müssen wir heute noch besprechen, das Manni und Gerd eine Transportmöglichkeit brauchen.


----------



## Maggo (27. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geb auch 2  dazu.
> 
> Moin moin,
> 
> ...



schlucken geht besser deswegen denk ich auch, dass es nix tragisches ist. ich hab halt immer noch nase voll und werde das erstmal so auskurieren dass es mich im wp nicht gleich nochmal erwischt.


----------



## wissefux (27. Oktober 2007)

@kranzgeldsammler : das macht man doch nur, wenn einer eine holde maid vor der eheschließung verführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kranzgeldsammler : das macht man doch nur, wenn einer eine holde maid vor der eheschließung verführt



Sau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schlucken geht besser ...



Schlucken ist ganz wichtig 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> ich höre mal nach, ob ich denn einen Chauffeur hätte...



Ne, hab keinen, meiner hat sich krank gemeldet! 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## ratte (27. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> ich höre mal nach, ob ich denn einen Chauffeur hätte...


Wieder fit? 
Gestern noch halb tot, heute nur noch scheintot? 
Mach lieber langsam.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. Oktober 2007)

Moin Leute, ich finde dies Klima zum :kotz:


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

10 Uhr bei mir!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich finde dies Klima zum :kotz:









  Memme!


----------



## ratte (27. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>


Der neue Smilie des Monats?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Der neue Smilie des Monats?








  Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (27. Oktober 2007)

Dann doch lieber der:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

Oder so...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

So fahr' mal los Richtung Gerdi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Oktober 2007)

guuude!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

N'abend, bin wieder gut gelandet.

Gerd, Ratte und ich haben eine geile Tour durch den Odenwald gedreht 

Plauscher-Tours hat Melibokus, Felsenmeer und Rinne an nur einem Tag im Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

War tlw. eine echte Punk-Tour: Viele Trails wurden bergauf gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ich habe die Punk-FR-Technik kreiert: Runter (vor allen Dingen auf Treppen) Gabel einfahren, rauf auf Single-Trails Gabel ausfahren - Das ist der neue Trend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Oktober 2007)

Treppen? ah dann seit ihr die Soft-Version gefahren  aber schön das alle wieder heil gelandet sind, auch wenn ichs vom Gerd mehr als nur unvernünftig finde.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Treppen? ah dann seit ihr die Soft-Version gefahren



Am Felsenmeer sind wir einfach mittendurch  - Die Treppen waren woanders, viel früher  

Die Rinne ist aber eigentlich noch geiler als das Felsenmeer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

Zum Rheingau morgen:

Tour-Start ist wie bereits gepostet 12:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz der Talstation der Nerobergbahn.

@Caro: Ratte holt Dich um kurz vor 11:00 Uhr ab. Wir treffen uns dann um 11:00 Uhr bei Gerd.

Gerd, Ratte's und Dein Rad kommen in Ratte's Auto und Du fährst bei Almut und mir mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

Tourdaten-Heute:

1.500 Höhenmeter, ca. 44 Km & 11er-Schnitt


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zum Rheingau morgen:
> 
> Tour-Start ist wie bereits gepostet 12:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz der Talstation der Nerobergbahn.
> 
> ...



Super Service


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Super Service



Obwohl......ich werde morgen selbst bei Gerd vorbeikommen. Ich fahre mit meinem Auto, da meine Batterie immer noch nicht richtig voll geladen ist, glaube ich. Ich werde mal ein bisschen länger Autobahn fahren müssen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Obwohl......ich werde morgen selbst bei Gerd vorbeikommen. Ich fahre mit meinem Auto, da meine Batterie immer noch nicht richtig voll geladen ist, glaube ich. Ich werde mal ein bisschen länger Autobahn fahren müssen.



Ok, sorg' nur bitte dafür, dass Ratte Bescheid weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, sorg' nur bitte dafür, dass Ratte Bescheid weiss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

Boah hab ich Kohldampf - Jetzt geht's erstmal ab zum Italiener


----------



## Zilli (27. Oktober 2007)

Guude,
schön das Ihr "Leistungsplauscher" gut angekommen seid.
Soll ich Euch für den WP insofern unterstützen, als dass ich mich in Kater's WP-Gruppe eintrage ?  

Vom 05.Nov. - 30.März sind's übrigens 147 Tage;
macht bei meinen 500 Zielpunkten 3,4 Punkte pro Tag
oder 23,8 Punkte pro Woche = 6 Std. Biken pro Woche (das habe ich zumindest im Sommer nicht hinbekommen ... ohne einen Jahresabschluss ... schaun mer mal).


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

Beepbeepbeeeeep!

Radio gaga is back on air!!!


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tourdaten-Heute:
> 
> 1.500 Höhenmeter, ca. 44 Km & 11er-Schnitt



okokok, war krank dann doch `ne Nuance ausreichend!  V.a., wenn man so liebe Mitfahrer hat, die wenn man am Ende dann doch die letzten Höhenmeter schwächelt auf einen warten und losfahren, kurz bevor man bei ihnen anlangt...hatte mir unterwegs aber extra `ne Karte gekauft!  

Aber: Die Trails an der Burg Frankenstein waren ge*l! Die Trails zum und vom Melibocus waren g*il! Das Meer runter und hoch war ge*l! Und die Rinne zum Parkplatz war super g*il!!!


----------



## ratte (27. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, sorg' nur bitte dafür, dass Ratte Bescheid weiss


Hab's mitbekommen. Also 11 Uhr bei Gerd.

Suuuuper klasse heute,
schade, dass wir am Meer erst so spät waren. Aber die Rinne zum Schluss...


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

@Headbanger: An der Rinne haben wir Elite-Downhiller getroffen. Die erklärten uns, um `nen schnellen Downhill fahren zu können, fahren sie und v.a. auch die, die besser sind als sie, CC-Rennen.   Die selbst sind die Rinne sogar schon mit ganz wenigen Unterbrechungen hoch gefahren!!!


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

@Ratti: In der ARD läuft live, was Du im Auto auf CD hast!


----------



## ratte (27. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Ratti: In der ARD läuft live, was Du im Auto auf CD hast!


Ich glaub, Du brauchst mal so langsam ein Hörgerät. In Deinem Alter ist das auch nichts wofür man sich schämen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich glaub, Du brauchst mal so langsam ein Hörgerät. In Deinem Alter ist das auch nichts wofür man sich schämen sollte.



Solange ich noch klar erkennen kann, dass es da kaum `nen Unterschied gibt, bin ich eigentlich vollauf zufrieden!!!


----------



## ratte (27. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Solange ich noch klar erkennen kann, dass es da kaum `nen Unterschied gibt, bin ich eigentlich vollauf zufrieden!!!


Gerade deswegen, dass Du keinen Unterschied mehr erkennen kannst, sollte Dir zu denken geben.


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Gerade deswegen, dass Du keinen Unterschied mehr erkennen kannst, sollte Dir zu denken geben.



Man könnte zwischen zwei geklonten Hühnereiern mehr Unterschiede finden!


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

So, das hab` ich jetzt davon: Mein Sterben hat Fahrt aufgenommen!


----------



## arkonis (27. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, das hab` ich jetzt davon: Mein Sterben hat Fahrt aufgenommen!




siehst aber noch aus wie 29


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

Beim Mitnehmen meiner Schuhe hat übrigens mein Instinkt zugeschlagen: Da waren ja meine Schlüssel drin!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> siehst aber noch aus wie 29



 wann hab` ich Dich eigentlich zuletzt zum Trinken eingeladen?!


----------



## arkonis (27. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wann hab` ich Dich eigentlich zuletzt zum Trinken eingeladen?!



komme dann nochmal darauf zurück  Bier soll jünger machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, das hab` ich jetzt davon: Mein Sterben hat Fahrt aufgenommen!



Spring 'schnell ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

Wenn auch zu für mich ungewohnter Stunde, aber trotzdem jetzt unbedingt erforderlich:

_Bäuerchen!!!_


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> komme dann nochmal darauf zurück  Bier soll jünger machen


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Spring 'schnell ab



Ah! Dass ich da noch nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Bier soll jünger machen



Ich dachte schöner...

... und das jeweils nur die gerade in der Nähe befindlichen Mitglieder des Geschlechts, das für Deine sexuelle Orientierung massgeblich ist...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ah! Dass ich da noch nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin...



Oder halt' Dich gut fest, je nachdem, wie Du gerade drauf bist


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oder halt' Dich gut fest, je nachdem, wie Du gerade drauf bist



Ich halt`s da vielleicht mal wie Siegfrieds Sohn: Im Hades ist bestimmt:


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn auch zu für mich ungewohnter Stunde, aber trotzdem jetzt unbedingt erforderlich:
> 
> _Bäuerchen!!!_



war für mich auch ungewohnt früh, aber super lecker!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

Gerd, ich hoffe wirklich, dass Du Dir heute wirklich nicht zuviel zugemutet hast 

Jedenfalls Gute Besserung, hoffentlich bist Du morgen wieder fit


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd, ich hoffe wirklich, dass Du Dir heute wirklich nicht zuviel zugemutet hast
> 
> Jedenfalls Gute Besserung, hoffentlich bist Du morgen wieder fit



Kommt, wie immer, auf die folgende Nacht drauf an.


----------



## ratte (27. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommt, wie immer, auf die folgende Nacht drauf an.


Dann erhol Dich mal gut. 

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Nacht zusammen.



 am frühen Abend???   Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir ein GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2007)

... und natürlich Gute Besserung für alle derzeit Maladierenden


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein GN8



Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (27. Oktober 2007)

Guude Spätschicht!


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2007)

Zweiter Eindruck Bionicon Supershuttle:

Die Geometrieverstellung wirkt sich bergauf fast so aus, wie ein Zusatzmotor. Hatte dann das Gefühl, dass es viel besser vorwärts geht.  Allerdings hatte ich auch das Gefühl, dass sich die Bergauf-Geometrie nicht während des Tretens, also schon im Uphill, komplett einstellen läßt. Die Gabel fährt zwar ein, der Dämpfer wird aber nicht länger.  Muß ich nochmal in heimischen Gefilden testen. Das Einstellen der Downhill-Geometrie ist kein Problem. An einigen Stellen war ich über die 150mm Federweg an der Gabel echt froh!  Hinten sind es 160mm. Das Modell soll es auch mit einer 170er Gabel geben. In technischen Downhills hat sich das Supershuttel auch in der Rahmengröße XL super zirkeln lassen!  In technischen Uphills war es mir viiieel zu klein. Bin beim zirkeln einmal kräftig mit dem Bein gegen den Lenker...  Eventuell soll es noch in der Größe XXL rauskommen.  In der Größe XXL mit 170er Gabel wäre es für mich eine Alternative. So, nach diesem zweiten Eindruck, noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2007)

moin ihr schnarchnasen !

eine stunde länger pennen und immer noch keiner hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

Doch - gerade aus dem Bett geklingelt worden von Manni der die Zeitumstellung "verpennt" hat und jetzt doch mit in den Rheingau möchte


----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2007)

Hab es auch gerade gemerkt. Die Große wollte Brötchen holen, aber der Bäcker hat noch zu.


----------



## Maggo (28. Oktober 2007)

für mich ist zeitumstellung scheise. ich war um 6:00uhr wach, nach alter zeit........... egal, ich hab die zeit genutzt um meine bremse zu entlüften. falls wer ein avid kit braucht kann er sich dieses fortan bei mir entliehen.


----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Doch - gerade aus dem Bett geklingelt worden von Manni der die Zeitumstellung "verpennt" hat und jetzt doch mit in den Rheingau möchte



Ich kann ihn mitnehmen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen  
Bin seit über einer Stunde auf, habe meine Klamotten gepackt und es ist immer noch nicht 8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2007)

Wir warten drauf, dass der Bäcker aufmacht.


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir warten drauf, dass der Bäcker aufmacht.



jedes jahr das selbe drama ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich kann ihn mitnehmen.



 Supi Caro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

@Rheingau-Fahrer 

Manni hat heute übrigens Ge......tag


----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich geh jetzt frühstücken.....................


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich auch ...


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2007)

ich geh gleich biken ...


----------



## ratte (28. Oktober 2007)

Guten morgääähhhn.

Ich habe zwar gestern dran gedacht, dass die Uhr umgestellt wird und auch, dass man dann ja eine Stunde länger schlafen kann. Aber in meinem desolaten Zustand ab ich das dumme Ding doch glatt eine Stunde vor gestellt. 
Da ich eh vorm Wecker wach war, war's nicht schlimm.

Frühstücken?
Sch... ich hätte doch gestern noch einkaufen gehen sollen. Bei mir herrschen gerade Zustände im Kühlschrank wie zu Studentenzeiten.


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo wach! 

War die nacht kurz...aber immerhin besser, als befürchtet. 

Konnte heute Morgen sogar schon einige Sachen wegräumen,  die in den letzten Tagen liegen blieben... 

Schön, dass die Gruppe so groß zu werden scheint! Wenn ich dann mitkomme, kann ich mich a) ein wenig in der Masse verstecken und b) fahren mir hoffentlich nicht mehr alle anderen weg!? Hmmm, laß mal überlegen - ok, b) streichen wir dann doch...


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Frühstücken?
> Sch... ich hätte doch gestern noch einkaufen gehen sollen. Bei mir herrschen gerade Zustände im Kühlschrank wie zu Studentenzeiten.



Hätten wir jetzt schon Dezember, könnte ich Dich auf eine Käse/Ananas/Tomaten/Speck/Rührei-Frühstück einladen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich geh gleich biken ...



Wir auch...


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2007)

Moin Hirsch, wie geht`s Deinem Hals?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir auch...



Ich nicht  
Es liegen 8 bikefreie Tage vor mir  
Aber dann.........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin Hirsch, wie geht`s Deinem Hals?



Nicht schlechter   Bin aber total verschleimt   Hoffentlich wandert es nicht in die Nebenhöhlen.......
Und bei Dir........?


----------



## ratte (28. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hätten wir jetzt schon Dezember, könnte ich Dich auf eine Käse/Ananas/Tomaten/Speck/Rührei-Frühstück einladen...


Knurrr...
ich werde gleich mal einen Bäcker überfallen, damit meine Laune nicht mehr ganz so grummelig ist.

Nie wieder Drahtreifen. Ich hatte so ewig mit den Slicks keinen Platten mehr, dass das gerade schon Schwerstarbeit war, die Dinger runterzubekommen.
Allerdings fand ich die weiteren Gedanken auch schon nicht mehr so prickelnd, als beim etwas massiveren Einsatz der Reifenheber der Mantel unter selbigen bröckelte.  Sooo alt waren die auch noch nicht. Aber wenigestens sind die heute gebröckelt und nicht während der nächsten Tour. 

Der Tag kann ja nur besser werden.


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nicht schlechter   Bin aber total verschleimt   Hoffentlich wandert es nicht in die Nebenhöhlen.......
> Und bei Dir........?



Naja... huste so ein wenig durch die Gegend, hab` Druck auf den Ohren...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Oktober 2007)

Fahr dann mal............


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Fahr dann mal............



Viel Spaß/Erfolg!


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2007)

Kann mir einer für nachher `nen Liter Saft leihen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann mir einer für nachher `nen Liter Saft leihen?



Möge der Saft mit Dir sein...

... irgendwelche Geschmackspräferenzen?


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Möge der Saft mit Dir sein...
> 
> ... irgendwelche Geschmackspräferenzen?



Nein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

ok, ich hol was aus dem Keller...

... Spinnensaft 

Wir fahren jetzt gleich los


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Oktober 2007)

moin moin!

@ Maggo: was ist in dem Set denn alles drin? Irgendwas, was man nicht überall bekommt? Spritzen, Schlauch und DOT gibbet ja überall. Und ansonsten is da doch nur noch dieser Befüllstutzen drin oder?
Falls nein, komme ich da bestimmt irgendwann mal drauf zurück


----------



## Maggo (28. Oktober 2007)

alles standardware bis auf die befüllstutzen. zwei stück sind drinnen und ich glaub die bekommt man jetzt auch nicht an jeder ecke.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Oktober 2007)

guuude+
im laufe des (ich schätze mal) nächsten Monats gibts ein Bikevideo von crazy un mir...
























einen trailer werde ich in nächster zeit mal ins netz stellen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2007)

so, bin wieder von der tour zurück.

ging heute wunderschön genial trailig nach oben. erst zum steinbruch (danke, dass einer den baum im trail zerlegt hat  ), dann zum rossert, atzelberg, downhill schlobo und trailig zum nfh. weil wir von steilen anstiegen noch nicht genug hatten, ging es nun die komplette feldbergschneise hoch.
ich war ganz schön platt, unfit wie ich grade nach dem urlaub bin und mit meiner übersetzung ...
zum feldi hab ich mir dann nur den 08/15 schotteranstieg gegeben und hab ausnahmsweise auf den x-trail uphill verzichtet ...
trailig gings natürlich runter zum fuxtanz, haustrail und friedhofstrail nach fischbach  
alles geil zu fahren, da schön trocken ...

dummerweise wurden an meiner gabel am ende ölausfluß festgestellt. das wars dann wieder fürs erste ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!

wo sin eigentlich die Felsenmeervideos vom oldrizzo
@maggo wo sin deine Helmcamvideos


----------



## Maggo (28. Oktober 2007)

nix gut geworden. ich will trotzdem mal sehn, dass ich die mit nem kollegen so ein bisschen geschnitten bekomm.


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2007)

Guude,

herrje, bin ich platt;  nach gestern schon wieder so `ne gei*e Tour!!!  

Waren super, super gei*e Trails und Treppen dabei! 









Kann mal einer mit den Tourdaten rüberrücken?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

Lt. GPS 1281hm/47,5km/4:46h

War 'ne geile Tour, superlustig, auch das Après-Biken in WI 

Leider hat Almut auch am linken Knie ein paar Blessuren davongetragen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

Was für 'ne Bike-Woche, insb. das verlängerte Wochenende mit KH, Odenwald und Rheingau: insgesamt wieder 300km gefahren


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2007)

Salü Taunusplauscher und Plauserinnen 

Wie ich das so lese hattet ihr ja zwei schöne Tage 

Ich habe leider keinen Meter gefahren, irgendwie hat mich nun doch auch eine kleine Erkältung erwischt  Hoffe jedoch das legt sich bald wieder ......


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was für 'ne Bike-Woche, insb. das verlängerte Wochenende mit KH, Odenwald und Rheingau: insgesamt wieder 300km gefahren



Ihr macht mir Angst 

Ich kam nur auf 1000km Autofahren


----------



## ratte (28. Oktober 2007)

War eine schöne Tour. 
Wieder eine neue Ecke kennengelernt. 

Gute Besserung an Almut.

Ich verkrümel mich mal unter die Dusche.


----------



## caroka (28. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> wo sin eigentlich die Felsenmeervideos vom oldrizzo
> @maggo wo sin deine Helmcamvideos



Die Bilder vom Rizzo kommen noch. Er hat e bissel viel zu tun.  

@mzaskar

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lt. GPS 1281hm/47,5km/4:46h
> 
> War 'ne geile Tour, superlustig, auch das Après-Biken in WI
> 
> Leider hat Almut auch am linken Knie ein paar Blessuren davongetragen



Danke!  War mit meiner Erkältung zugegebenermaßen alles viel zu viel.  Ich möchte aber keinen Meter der beiden letzten Tage missen!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











So`n Mist!!! Sag` der Almut bitte mal gute Besserung von mir! Der Trail war so schmal, steinig und abschüssig, das muß ziemlich weh getan haben!


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Ich verkrümel mich mal unter die Dusche.



Soll ich Dir den Rücken schrubben?!  

B*** D***!


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe leider keinen Meter gefahren, irgendwie hat mich nun doch auch eine kleine Erkältung erwischt  Hoffe jedoch das legt sich bald wieder ......



 Gute Besserung!


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gute Besserung





Arachne schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!



Danke ...... Jetzt geht es mir schon gleich besser   

Mist Schokki ist auch alle    

Ich hoffe mal, das ich für WP Start wieder fit bin und ein paar Punkte machen kann ..... Bin mal gespannt wieviele es werden


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Mist Schokki ist auch alle
> ...



Oh, Schoki - hab` da ja was mitgebracht bekommen!  Muß mal gerade nach nebenan!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir den Rücken schrubben?!
> 
> B*** D***!



Gerd Du SAU ! ! !


----------



## ratte (28. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir den Rücken schrubben?!
> 
> B*** D***!


Du kommst ein wenig spät. 

Nach dem richtig schönen Bikewochenende werde ich mich jetzt in die Falle verkriechen. 
Ich freu mich schon auf nächste Woche bei hoffentlich wieder trockenem Wetter. 

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Arachne (28. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Du kommst ein wenig spät.
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd Du SAU ! ! !



Bist Du mir zuvor gekommen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du mir zuvor gekommen?



Leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Oktober 2007)

naabend!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Nach dem richtig schönen Bikewochenende werde ich mich jetzt in die Falle verkriechen.



Da liegt wahline auch schon 

GN8 Ratte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> naabend!!



naaabeennd


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Oktober 2007)

uuun alles fit??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

Ei logo


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei logo



hab auch nichts anderes erwartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Oktober 2007)

ca in 10mins kommt der trailer...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Oktober 2007)

so denn Leute, hier mal der Trailer von dem vorhin angekündigten, von uns Lenzhahner Buben produzierten Video  

<klick> (gleich gehts erst online)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Oktober 2007)

Naja, is immernoch net da, kommt aber sicher bald 

bis dahin, gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Oktober 2007)

Schau ich mir gleich morgen an 

GN8


----------



## wissefux (28. Oktober 2007)

gn8


----------



## Zilli (28. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> für mich ist zeitumstellung scheise. ich war um 6:00uhr wach, nach alter zeit........... egal, ich hab die zeit genutzt um meine bremse zu entlüften. falls wer ein avid kit braucht kann er sich dieses fortan bei mir entliehen.


Danke für's Angebot; ich würde zumindest mal gerne vorbeischauen, aus was es alles besteht und wie nochmal die Luftbläschen rauszudrücken waren ... hat aber auch Zeit; Speci is ja erst 5 Monate alt ...



Arachne schrieb:


> Hätten wir jetzt schon Dezember, könnte ich Dich auf eine Käse/Ananas/Tomaten/Speck/Rührei-Frühstück einladen...


.... wo is hier nur ne Tüte....:kotz:



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so denn Leute, hier mal der Trailer von dem vorhin angekündigten, von uns Lenzhahner Buben produzierten Video
> <klick> (gleich gehts erst online)


RESPEKT  für die Übergänge/Schnitt und die Musik; da könnt Ihr Euch ja den nächsten Oskar abholen (und die Starlets ned vergässe midzubringe )


Immerhin konnte ich heute noch ne Runde um den Flughafen drehen mit 56,8 km und netto 3:02, aber nun hab ich die 2 Sachen, die ich erledigen wollte, zu 90-95% fertig JUCHUUUUU 

.


----------



## Zilli (28. Oktober 2007)

Is ja schon wieder spät; gut's Nächtle zusammen.


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ...
> .... wo is hier nur ne Tüte....:kotz:
> ...



Ja, Du würdest sicherlich alles zusammenwerfen und den Pürierstab reinhalten!


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

Es ist mal wieder soweit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Guds Nächtle und schöne Träume


obwohl ich gerade Blade Trinity geschaut habe und bestimmt nicht schlafen kann ....... wo ist denn nur mein Kampfteddy


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2007)

moin !


----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2007)

ja,moin.

@crazy: das video ist von der machart schon mal ger nicht verkehrt. die inhalte sollten dann och aber noch etwas übera**** werden.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja,moin.
> 
> @crazy: das video ist von der machart schon mal ger nicht verkehrt. die inhalte sollten dann och aber noch etwas übera**** werden.



  qualitativ bessere videos ?? oder.. ,


----------



## caroka (29. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Oktober 2007)

so muss dann mal in die schule  bis heut abend..


----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> qualitativ bessere videos ?? oder.. ,



ne, die qualität ist erstmal zweitrangig. auf den ganzen mivideo, youtube undwiesienichalleheißen plattformen geht eh meist nicht mehr. ich meine die inhalte, die müssen noch ein klein wenig mehr


----------



## ratte (29. Oktober 2007)

Moin, moin! 

Alles klar für einen geruhsammen Start in die Woche?


----------



## caroka (29. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> 
> Alles klar für einen geruhsammen Start in die Woche?



Alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Alles klar



Davon abgesehen, dass es heute mittag und abend regnen soll eigentlich schon


----------



## Zilli (29. Oktober 2007)

Tach auch,


--bikerider-- schrieb:


> qualitativ bessere videos ?? oder.. ,


Nein, vllt. meint Maggo wie ich auch, die Trailstücke, die gezeigt wurden, waren im Verhältnis zur technischen Umsetzung des Video's eher lau (es hat auf den Trails, bis auf den Absturz am Bach, ein bischen Action oder besser eine gewisse Dynamik gefehlt). Ansonsten Einleitung, Schnitt + Musik fand ich schon supi.

EDIT: ich glaube ich hab nach Iggi's Frage vergessen, weiter runter zu scrollen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

Wahline liegt immer noch im Tiefschlaf im Bett...

... völlig fertig die Arme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

So mach' mal auf's Bike Richtung FRA, bis später


----------



## caroka (29. Oktober 2007)

.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen aus der Schweiz 



... heut sieht die Welt schon wieder besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass es heute mittag und abend regnen soll eigentlich schon



Guten Morgen, 

keine Aussichten, die es mir einfacher machen zur A***** zu fahren...


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ...
> EDIT: ich glaube ich hab nach Iggi's Frage vergessen, weiter runter zu scrollen



ja, aber Du hast es deutlicher verbalisiert!


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen aus der Schweiz
> 
> 
> 
> ... heut sieht die Welt schon wieder besser aus



Fein!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

In Frankfurt angekommen, mal wieder am Kelkheimer Berg etwas Stress mit vierrädrigen Verkehrsteilnehmern gehabt


----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2007)

druffspringe abstesche.....


----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2007)

in einer woche beginnt der wp.


----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> in einer woche beginnt der wp.



ich fahr mit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> druffspringe abstesche.....


----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> in einer woche beginnt der wp.



! !


----------



## caroka (29. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> druffspringe abstesche.....



Nee,  gemeiner wär........raushole unn mim Bike uff die A***** schigge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee,  gemeiner wär........raushole unn mim Bike uff die A***** schigge.


 
ohne Bremsen, ohne Licht, ohne, die Füsse an die Pedale geschraubt und im Berufsverkehr de Bercherunner


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee,  gemeiner wär........raushole unn mim Bike uff die A***** schigge.



Klassische Situation:

Es war schon hell, ich bergrunter auf der Strasse mit ca. 35 - 40 km/h vor mir auf der Gegenseite eine Frau im Auto, die wenden will, um in meine Richtung auch bergrunter zu fahren. Ich beobachte sie schon ziemlich genau. Es sieht zuerst so aus, als würde sie nicht losfahren und warten. Erst als ich so 10 bis 15 m vor ihr bin, fängt sie an zu wenden auf meine Fahrbahn Ich voll in die Eisen, Hinterrrad hat anständig Gummi gegeben, musste aber trotzdem rechts an ihr vorbei. Zum Glück hat sie mir 'ne Lücke gelassen. Hab' natürlich wild gestikuliert und geschimpft und bin eine Weile vor ihr gefahren. Unten wollte ich dann über die Bahnschranken, fährt rechts ein anderer, der sich offensichtlich durch die Aktion gestört fühlte, im Auto rechts an mir vorbei zeigt mir den Stinkefinger und hupt wild. Bin dann auch nach rechts Richtung Altkönigstrasse, da macht der Kerl vor mir die Scheibenwaschanlage an


----------



## Tonino (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klassische Situation:
> 
> Es war schon hell, ich bergrunter auf der Strasse mit ca. 35 - 40 km/h vor mir auf der Gegenseite eine Frau im Auto, die wenden will, um in meine Richtung auch bergrunter zu fahren. Ich beobachte sie schon ziemlich genau. Es sieht zuerst so aus, als würde sie nicht losfahren und warten. Erst als ich so 10 bis 15 m vor ihr bin, fängt sie an zu wenden auf meine Fahrbahn Ich voll in die Eisen, Hinterrrad hat anständig Gummi gegeben, musste aber trotzdem rechts an ihr vorbei. Zum Glück hat sie mir 'ne Lücke gelassen. Hab' natürlich wild gestikuliert und geschimpft und bin eine Weile vor ihr gefahren. Unten wollte ich dann über die Bahnschranken, fährt rechts einer im Auto an mir vorbei zeigt mir den Stinkefinger und hupt wild. Bin dann auch nach rechts Richtung Altkönigstrasse, da macht der Kerl vor mir die Scheibenwaschanlage an



Da würde ich total ausrasten. 



Ich würde mit Sicherheit etwas hinten gegen die Heckscheibe werfen. So eine Dreck****.


----------



## caroka (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klassische Situation:
> 
> Es war schon hell, ich bergrunter auf der Strasse mit ca. 35 - 40 km/h vor mir auf der Gegenseite eine Frau im Auto, die wenden will, um in meine Richtung auch bergrunter zu fahren. Ich beobachte sie schon ziemlich genau. Es sieht zuerst so aus, als würde sie nicht losfahren und warten. Erst als ich so 10 bis 15 m vor ihr bin, fängt sie an zu wenden auf meine Fahrbahn Ich voll in die Eisen, Hinterrrad hat anständig Gummi gegeben, musste aber trotzdem rechts an ihr vorbei. Zum Glück hat sie mir 'ne Lücke gelassen. Hab' natürlich wild gestikuliert und geschimpft und bin eine Weile vor ihr gefahren. Unten wollte ich dann über die Bahnschranken, fährt rechts ein anderer, der sich offensichtlich durch die Aktion gestört fühlte, im Auto rechts an mir vorbei zeigt mir den Stinkefinger und hupt wild. Bin dann auch nach rechts Richtung Altkönigstrasse, da macht der Kerl vor mir die Scheibenwaschanlage an


Bei sowas fang ich zu kochen an.


----------



## caroka (29. Oktober 2007)

Es geht also um die Fischbacher. Für nicht ortskundige: Hier geht zwischen Gehweg und einem Parkstreifen ein Fahrradweg entlang. 
Du Schuft bist nicht auf dem Radweg gefahren......der wird doch nur ......
1. zugeparkt, 
2.wenn eine Autotür von Beifahrern  geöffnet wird, könntest Du noch schnell auf den Gehweg ausweichen 
3. und wenn er auf der Rechtsabbiegerspur endet hast Du bestimmt Glück und überlebst es, wenn Dich einer übersieht, weil mal wieder LKW's dort parken.


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klassische Situation:
> 
> Es war schon hell, ich bergrunter auf der Strasse mit ca. 35 - 40 km/h vor mir auf der Gegenseite eine Frau im Auto, die wenden will, um in meine Richtung auch bergrunter zu fahren. Ich beobachte sie schon ziemlich genau. Es sieht zuerst so aus, als würde sie nicht losfahren und warten. Erst als ich so 10 bis 15 m vor ihr bin, fängt sie an zu wenden auf meine Fahrbahn Ich voll in die Eisen, Hinterrrad hat anständig Gummi gegeben, musste aber trotzdem rechts an ihr vorbei. Zum Glück hat sie mir 'ne Lücke gelassen. Hab' natürlich wild gestikuliert und geschimpft und bin eine Weile vor ihr gefahren. Unten wollte ich dann über die Bahnschranken, fährt rechts ein anderer, der sich offensichtlich durch die Aktion gestört fühlte, im Auto rechts an mir vorbei zeigt mir den Stinkefinger und hupt wild. Bin dann auch nach rechts Richtung Altkönigstrasse, da macht der Kerl vor mir die Scheibenwaschanlage an



Letzteres würde der Feigling mit mir nur machen, wenn er danach abhauen kann! Ansonsten nie wieder...


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwie ist es heute viel kälter als gestern.  Es sah so schön aus, dass ich michn nicht sooo dick angezogen habe.  Brrrrrrr.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Letzteres würde der Feigling mit mir nur machen, wenn er danach abhauen kann! Ansonsten nie wieder...



Ich glaube es war gut, dass ich nicht an ihm dranbleiben konnte, sonst hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich strafbar gemacht, so geladen wie ich war


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Es geht also um die Fischbacher. Für nicht ortskundige: Hier geht zwischen Gehweg und einem Parkstreifen ein Fahrradweg entlang.
> Du Schuft bist nicht auf dem Radweg gefahren......der wird doch nur ......
> 1. zugeparkt,
> 2.wenn eine Autotür von Beifahrern  geöffnet wird, könntest Du noch schnell auf den Gehweg ausweichen
> 3. und wenn er auf der Rechtsabbiegerspur endet hast Du bestimmt Glück und überlebst es, wenn Dich einer übersieht, weil mal wieder LKW's dort parken.



der radweg, den du nicht gefahren bist, war sicher der grund des aufregers bei dem 2. typen ...

du warst schlicht zu langsam auf der straße. 50 km/h ist doch kein problem, damit hältst du auch kaum einen autofahrer dort auf, es sei denn er will unbedingt geblitzt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der radweg, den du nicht gefahren bist, war sicher der grund des aufregers bei dem 2. typen ...
> 
> du warst schlicht zu langsam auf der straße. 50 km/h ist doch kein problem, damit hältst du auch kaum einen autofahrer dort auf, es sei denn er will unbedingt geblitzt werden



Seitdem wahline dort vor ein paar Jahren von einem Autofahrer, der einfach so aus dem morgendlichen Bahnschrankenstau nach rechts auf den vermeintlichen "Radweg" ausgeschert ist, vom Rad geholt wurde (eine schwere Rückenprellung, sowie tiefe Abschürfungen an Kinn und Handrücken waren die Folge; der Helm war Schrott!!!) benutze ich den Radweg eingentlich grundsätzlich nicht mehr. Zudem ist er oft von Autos halb zugeparkt, denen der Parkstreifen zwischen Fahrbahn und Radweg nicht reicht.

Ich muss nochmal genau genau hinschauen, ich meine aber, dass am Ortseingang von Kelkheim rechts überhaupt kein Radwegschild mehr steht.

Ich war eigentlich auch so schnell, wie es der fliessende Verkehr überhaupt erlaubt hat...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

Auch eine interessante Diskussion in dieser Jahreszeit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304551


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auch eine interessante Diskussion in dieser Jahreszeit:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304551



bin sogar schon mal fast trotz beiderseitiger frontbeleuchtung mit einem zusammengestoßen. ich überholte grade eine junge blondine, die komplett ohne licht unterwegs war und wollte sie bitten, ihr leben doch nicht so aufs spiel zu setzen (wäre echt schade gewesen ...  ), da fluchte plötzlich einer von vorne kommend, ob ich keine augen im kopf hätte oder so (oh doch, die hatte ich sehr wohl  ) ... na ja, nun galt es den crash zu vermeiden und die blondine unbeleuchtet ihrem schicksal zu überlassen  

p.s. den radweg würde ich bergab auch nicht nehmen. die breite ist definitiv inkompatibel zur erreichbaren geschwindigkeit ...
mit dem verkehr mitzuschwimmen ist dort kein thema. von daher rege ich mich als autofahrer auch nicht auf, wenn da einer auf der straße fährt. bergauf sieht es natürlich etwas anders aus ...


----------



## caroka (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Seitdem wahline dort vor ein paar Jahren von einem Autofahrer, der einfach so aus dem morgendlichen Bahnschrankenstau nach rechts auf den vermeintlichen "Radweg" ausgeschert ist, vom Rad geholt wurde (eine schwere Rückenprellung, sowie tiefe Abschürfungen an Kinn und Handrücken waren die Folge; der Helm war Schrott!!!) benutze ich den Radweg eingentlich grundsätzlich nicht mehr. Zudem ist er oft von Autos halb zugeparkt, denen der Parkstreifen zwischen Fahrbahn und Radweg nicht reicht.
> 
> Ich muss nochmal genau genau hinschauen, ich meine aber, dass am Ortseingang von Kelkheim rechts überhaupt kein Radwegschild mehr steht.
> 
> Ich war eigentlich auch so schnell, wie es der fliessende Verkehr überhaupt erlaubt hat...


Dieser Radweg ist gemeingefährlich.


----------



## fUEL (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klassische Situation:
> 
> Es war schon hell, ich bergrunter auf der Strasse mit ca. 35 - 40 km/h vor mir auf der Gegenseite eine Frau im Auto, die wenden will, um in meine Richtung auch bergrunter zu fahren. Ich beobachte sie schon ziemlich genau. Es sieht zuerst so aus, als würde sie nicht losfahren und warten. Erst als ich so 10 bis 15 m vor ihr bin, fängt sie an zu wenden auf meine Fahrbahn Ich voll in die Eisen, Hinterrrad hat anständig Gummi gegeben, musste aber trotzdem rechts an ihr vorbei. Zum Glück hat sie mir 'ne Lücke gelassen. Hab' natürlich wild gestikuliert und geschimpft und bin eine Weile vor ihr gefahren. Unten wollte ich dann über die Bahnschranken, fährt rechts ein anderer, der sich offensichtlich durch die Aktion gestört fühlte, im Auto rechts an mir vorbei zeigt mir den Stinkefinger und hupt wild. Bin dann auch nach rechts Richtung Altkönigstrasse, da macht der Kerl vor mir die Scheibenwaschanlage an


 

Um sich über solche -" Sachverhalte " eine Meinung zu bilden sollte die "Andere Seite" auch zu Wort kommen.
Wahrscheinlich war das ganz anders ..
so wie mit den Fußgängern im Wald ,wo nur die Radfahrer wirklich böse sind  und sich ein Wegerecht einfordern auf Trails wo sie Radfahrer als unerwünscht bezeichnen und behaupten daß Fahren auf Trails verboten sei.


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

Mein Weg zur A***** verläuft glücklicherweise fast ausschließlich im Feld und auf gut befahrbaren Radwegen entlang. Bergab benutze ich Radwege bei Helligkeit übrigens auch seltener. Mit den da manchmal erreichbaren Geschwindigkeiten sind Radwege sehr selten kompatibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (29. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich fahr mit.



hasse räääääääschhhhht


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Oktober 2007)

gude,

morgen geht an den luca eine cd mit den fotos raus (sofern er mir sein addi schickt)... alternativ kann ich diese auch hochladen, aber sie sind schon gross. was ist euch lieber? caro bekommt IHR foto direkt per mail (bitte addi schicken).



ps: was gäbe denn 8 stunden tanzen beim wp?


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> morgen geht an den luca eine cd mit den fotos raus (sofern er mir sein addi schickt)... alternativ kann ich diese auch hochladen, aber sie sind schon gross. was ist euch lieber? caro bekommt IHR foto direkt per mail (bitte addi schicken).
> 
> ...



ich bin für hochladen....da ich ja dann einfach downloaden kann


----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> morgen geht an den luca eine cd mit den fotos raus (sofern er mir sein addi schickt)... alternativ kann ich diese auch hochladen, aber sie sind schon gross. was ist euch lieber? caro bekommt IHR foto direkt per mail (bitte addi schicken).
> 
> ...



ich will auch ne cd. ich schick dir auch die adresse......oder ich hol sie wo ab......oder ich fahr mit dem lugga mal wieder rad. 

8h tanzen gibt ganze 2punkte alternativsport.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> morgen geht an den luca eine cd mit den fotos raus (sofern er mir sein addi schickt)... alternativ kann ich diese auch hochladen, aber sie sind schon gross. was ist euch lieber? caro bekommt IHR foto direkt per mail (bitte addi schicken).
> 
> ...


 
Hochladen fänd ich schon gut


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

Am PoPo Frage an die WP Profis, Tanzen ist eine Altenativ Sportart mit max 2 Punkte, ok. Aber wie schaut es eigentlich aus, mit den Wintersportarten?

1. Snowboardfahren (Piste)
2. Snowboardfahren (Freeride)
3. Schneeschuhwandern (für z.B. Freeriden)

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am PoPo Frage an die WP Profis, Tanzen ist eine Altenativ Sportart mit max 2 Punkte, ok. Aber wie schaut es eigentlich aus, mit den Wintersportarten?
> 
> 1. Snowboardfahren (Piste)
> 2. Snowboardfahren (Freeride)
> ...



alles 2 punkte alternativsport !

nur langlauf zählt wie biken, damit die aus den schneereichen regionen nicht benachteiligt werden ...


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> alles 2 punkte alternativsport !
> 
> nur langlauf zählt wie biken, damit die aus den schneereichen regionen nicht benachteiligt werden ...



das ist super, denn damit will ich dieses jahr endlich anfangen. aber erstmal eine ausrüstung für meine frau und mich besorgen. demnächst ist wieder ski-basar.... scheint mir eine gute anlaufstelle zu sein.


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das ist super, denn damit will ich dieses jahr endlich anfangen. aber erstmal eine ausrüstung für meine frau und mich besorgen. demnächst ist wieder ski-basar.... scheint mir eine gute anlaufstelle zu sein.



im Taunus wirst Du damit wahrscheinlich nicht so viel anfangen können...


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Oktober 2007)

zum glück wohen ich zwischen taunus und vogelsberg und letzterer ist langlauftechnisch recht gut erschlossen. wunderschön ist auch die ecke zwischen usingen und bad camberg - es muss nur schneien....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> alles 2 punkte alternativsport !
> 
> nur langlauf zählt wie biken, damit die aus den schneereichen regionen nicht benachteiligt werden ...


 

Uiiihh 2 Lattenan den Füssen das ist gefährlich ...... und dann noch so dünne brrrrrrr

Mal sehen was wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

_Bäuerchen!!!_


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> zum glück wohen ich zwischen taunus und vogelsberg und letzterer ist langlauftechnisch recht gut erschlossen. wunderschön ist auch die ecke zwischen usingen und bad camberg - es muss nur schneien....



Dass es genug schneit und dass der Schnee lange genug liegen bleibt, könnte problematisch sein. Lassen wir uns überraschen...


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Bäuerchen!!!_



Dass man Dir das auch jeden Tag aus der Nase ziehen muß:   Was gab es denn Gutes?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

Salat, Pasta und Obstquark - Wie so oft


----------



## caroka (29. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> morgen geht an den luca eine cd mit den fotos raus (sofern er mir sein addi schickt)... alternativ kann ich diese auch hochladen, aber sie sind schon gross. was ist euch lieber? caro bekommt IHR foto direkt per mail (bitte addi schicken).
> 
> ...


Mach immer nach ner halben Stunde Pause, dann sind es 16x2=32 Punkte.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

Nur mal so, die Winter Wetter Prognose (WWP) der weltberühmten  Muothtaler Wetterfrösche:

http://www.muotathal.ch/news/news.htm

zumindest in der Schweiz kann man danach wohl viele Punkte mit SkiLangLauf (SLL) verdienen ....


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Salat, Pasta und Obstquark - Wie so oft





Bin echt traurig, dass es hier keine Kantine gibt!


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

Heute Mittag war es draußen etwas wärmer.  Dafür regnete es ganz leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin echt traurig, dass es hier keine Kantine gibt!


 
Wo bei dir zu Hause


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo bei dir zu Hause



  Die Ketten liegen schon bereit!   

Ne, ne, bin im Büro (in dem es zwei Kochplatten und `nen Wasserkocher gibt) und würde mich über ein zubereitetes Essen schon sehr freuen!  Bin zwar noch nicht wieder komplett von meiner Erkältung genesen, müßte aber zum Arzt, wenn ich noch hätte zu Hause bleiben wollen.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Ketten liegen schon bereit!
> 
> Ne, ne, bin im Büro (in dem es zwei Kochplatten und `nen Wasserkocher gibt) und würde mich über ein zubereitetes Essen schon sehr freuen!  Bin zwar noch nicht wieder komplett von meiner Erkältung genesen, müßte aber zum Arzt, wenn ich noch hätte zu Hause bleiben wollen.


 
Geht mir genauso, denke ich werde Morgen einen Tag von zu Hause arbeiten und mich noch etwas kurieren ....... schei$$ Erkältung


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

@Maverick & Co.-Besitzer: Gestern bin ich am Ende eines Trails eine schmale, steile, kurvige Treppe nach Frauenstein runter gefahren, für die ich meine Sattelstütze 22cm (komplett) versenkt hab`... Bin da mit 7-8cm echt noch super skeptisch.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maverick & Co.-Besitzer: Gestern bin ich am Ende eines Trails eine schmale, steile, kurvige Treppe nach Frauenstein runter gefahren, für die ich meine Sattelstütze 22cm (komplett) versenkt hab`... Bin da mit 7-8cm echt noch super skeptisch.


 
Komm gib mal nicht an ..... so gross isse(r) auch wieder nicht


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Komm gib mal nicht an ..... so gross isse(r) auch wieder nicht



Das war nur das sichtbare Stück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das war nur das sichtbare Stück!


 
Da muss ich doch gleich mal nachmessen und angeben


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da muss ich doch gleich mal nachmessen und angeben



Soll ich Dir beim Suchen helfen?


----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maverick & Co.-Besitzer: Gestern bin ich am Ende eines Trails eine schmale, steile, kurvige Treppe nach Frauenstein runter gefahren, für die ich meine Sattelstütze 22cm (komplett) versenkt hab`... Bin da mit 7-8cm echt noch super skeptisch.



an den schlüsselstellen im meer zb. musste ich die vom rocky auch KOMPLETT einfahren, das ist ne ganze menge aber notwendig. der verstellbereich 7-8cm reicht mir hingegen bei fast allen sonstigen trails gut aus. am spezi gehts gar net tiefer versenken.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir beim Suchen helfen?


 
Sorry aber da gäbe es dann doch noch die eine oder andere Person deren Hirlfe ich da eher in Anspruch nehmen würde


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> an den schlüsselstellen im meer zb.



du fährst schlüsselstellen am meer? seit wann?   



















ich schieb da immer


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du fährst schlüsselstellen am meer? seit wann?
> 
> 
> 
> ich schieb da immer



Ich fahre oft Schlüsselstellen!   Allerdings würdest Du wohl die wenigsten als solche bezeichnen...  Eigentlich will ich damit nur sagen, dass man Schlüsselstellen unterschiedlich definieren könnte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maverick & Co.-Besitzer: Gestern bin ich am Ende eines Trails eine schmale, steile, kurvige Treppe nach Frauenstein runter gefahren, für die ich meine Sattelstütze 22cm (komplett) versenkt hab`... Bin da mit 7-8cm echt noch super skeptisch.



Tja, das hängt damit zusammen, dass die Sattelstütze bei dem Bionicon bei Dir so extrem ausgefahren ist (m.E. schon gefährlich weit - aber das ist ein anderes Thema).

Bei mir am Helius FR ist die Stütze mit 7 bis 8 cm fast ganz eingefahren - mehr geht kaum noch, resp. die 7 bis 8 cm sind für mich auch völlig ausreichend 

Ich würde mal mit 205cm-Luberon-Robert reden, er hat sich gerade erst eine Gravity Descender einbauen lassen und ist glaube ich recht zufrieden damit...

... ich möchte die Maverick jedenfalls nicht mehr missen.

Außerdem kannst Du immer noch einen Schnellspanner verwenden: Für "normale" Situationen hast Du dann 7 bis 8 cm und bei Extremstellen senkst Du die Maverick komplett ab.

Wenn Du ein Helius FR in XXL nehmen solltest, kannst Du übrigens die Maverick nicht nehmen, sondern nur wie Luberon-Robert die Gravity Descender, die laut GoCycle aber qualitativ merklich schlechter sein soll...


----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> du fährst schlüsselstellen am meer? seit wann?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



für die eine die ich ausgelassen habe könnt ich mich immer noch ohrfeigen. andererseits bin ich so oft angefahren und abgestiegen das wäre eh nichts mehr geworden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

Bzgl. einer Hofheimer-Runde morgen abend bin ich (ausnahmsweise) 'raus, weil ich eine andere Verpflichtung habe


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bzgl. einer Hofheimer-Runde morgen abend bin ich (ausnahmsweise) 'raus, weil ich eine andere Verpflichtung habe



So, wie heißt sie? 

Im Augenblick bin ich mit Erkältung und vergangenem Wochenende auch noch genug beschäftigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, wie heißt sie?



Psst,...

... der Kenner geniesst und schweigt


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Psst,...
> 
> ... der Kenner geniesst und schweigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)




----------



## habkeinnick (29. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> für die eine die ich ausgelassen habe könnt ich mich immer noch ohrfeigen. andererseits bin ich so oft angefahren und abgestiegen das wäre eh nichts mehr geworden.



welche meinste denn? die, die wir beide voller tatendrang erklommen haben und dann doch nicht gefahren sind? das steile ding mit dem wurzelkram-um-die_ecke_fahr_steil-dingens?


----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2007)

ich habe die letzte stelle jetzt nicht vor augen aber das war kurz bevor der crazy über den sprung iss und sich abgelegt hat. beim nächsten mal zeig ich sie dir, du bist sie gefahren, ich hatte ne blockade.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

517


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fahre oft Schlüsselstellen!   Allerdings würdest Du wohl die wenigsten als solche bezeichnen...  Eigentlich will ich damit nur sagen, dass man Schlüsselstellen unterschiedlich definieren könnte.



klar definiert die jeder anders...und ob ich so andere maßstäbe  setze was schlüsselstellen angeht weiß ich auch nicht...schwer bleibt schwer - ob du das sagst oder ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

... geht hier in letzter Zeit verdammt zäh mit den K-Fragen, wir biken einfach zu viel


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habe die letzte stelle jetzt nicht vor augen aber das war kurz bevor der crazy über den sprung iss und sich abgelegt hat. beim nächsten mal zeig ich sie dir, du bist sie gefahren, ich hatte ne blockade.



ach nu weiß ich wieder....den felsen der ziemlich steil war, der wen man ihn angefahren ist, nicht gesehen hat wo man hinfährt. ich erinnere mich...mich hat es ja da schon gewundert warum du nicht gefahren bist, da du ja schon viel steilere bzw. schwerere stücke gefahren bist. naja, manchmal will der kopf halt einfach nicht...beim nächsten mal wirds klappen doppel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... geht hier in letzter Zeit verdammt zäh mit den K-Fragen, wir biken einfach zu viel



Wird mit dem Winterpokal nicht besser werden...  Ich gehöre für heute eigentlich schon längst wieder ins Bett!  plattplattplatt...





Tee!


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... geht hier in letzter Zeit verdammt zäh mit den K-Fragen, wir biken einfach zu viel



ihr vielleicht  - mist schon wieder fast dunkel...vorbei sind die guten vorsätze mal schnell heute mittag ne kleine runde zu fahren.

@wahltho - wie ist denn die betty?


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...naja, manchmal will der kopf halt einfach nicht...



genau!   Nachdem ich gestern so eine komische Treppe gefahren bin, habe ich mich total, naja, geärgert ist zuviel gesagt, dass ich da beim Anfahren so viel Geschiss gemacht hab`!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> @wahltho - wie ist denn die betty?



Frag' mich heute abend, ich fahr' gleich mal Richtung Taunus mit dem Ding auf dem Helm...


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> genau!   Nachdem ich gestern so eine komische Treppe gefahren bin, habe ich mich total, naja, geärgert ist zuviel gesagt, dass ich da beim Anfahren so viel Geschiss gemacht hab`!!!



tja schon komisch...erst erzählt der kopp einem was vom gipskrieg und dann lacht man über sich selbst...wobei manchmal hat der kopf aber auch recht


----------



## habkeinnick (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frag' mich heute abend, ich fahr' gleich mal Richtung Taunus mit dem Ding auf dem Helm...



ach bisher noch nicht ausprobiert? die armen mitfahrer wenn du die mal zufällig beim schwätzen anschauen willst *lachweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> tja schon komisch...erst erzählt der kopp einem was vom gipskrieg und dann lacht man über sich selbst...wobei manchmal hat der kopf aber auch recht



ja! Und manchmal tut diese Erfahrung auch weh.


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ...die armen mitfahrer wenn du die mal zufällig beim schwätzen anschauen willst *lachweg*



@wahltho: das ist ein eindeutiges Argument gegen die Helmmontage!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: das ist ein eindeutiges Argument gegen die Helmmontage!



Zu spät 

Habe ich aber schon dran gedacht. Das Ding ist ja auch nur als Trail-Ausleuchter gedacht und im Trail fährt man selten nebeneinander 

Für die normale WAB benutze ich weiterhin die Tripleshot


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

... das Problem hast Du übrigens bei fast jeder halbwegs hellen Helmleuchte...

frag' Maggo mal als ich mir letztens die Aldi-Leuchte von wahline ausgeliehen hatte und wir uns zwischendurch mal kurz unterhalten haben


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

Mach ich ja eigentlich nicht so gern...aber, wenn ihr mal lachen wollt, schaut euch den Trailer an!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ne, die qualität ist erstmal zweitrangig. auf den ganzen mivideo, youtube undwiesienichalleheißen plattformen geht eh meist nicht mehr. ich meine die inhalte, die müssen noch ein klein wenig mehr





Zilli schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> Nein, vllt. meint Maggo wie ich auch, die Trailstücke, die gezeigt wurden, waren im Verhältnis zur technischen Umsetzung des Video's eher lau (es hat auf den Trails, bis auf den Absturz am Bach, ein bischen Action oder besser eine gewisse Dynamik gefehlt). Ansonsten Einleitung, Schnitt + Musik fand ich schon supi.
> 
> EDIT: ich glaube ich hab nach Iggi's Frage vergessen, weiter runter zu scrollen



jajaja des is schion klar... 
des ssoll sich im laufe des videos steigern... außerdem war das bis jetzt nur der trailer 
-->also der hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  kommt noch  im originalvideo


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mach ich ja eigentlich nicht so gern...aber, wenn ihr mal lachen wollt, schaut euch den Trailer an!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ Maggo: hier in Lenzhahn gibts halt nix wirklich Hardcoremäßiges


----------



## Maggo (29. Oktober 2007)

@crazy: das hab ich letztes jahr gemerkt. wie lang ist denn das kabel von eurer kamera? vielleicht kann ich auch mal ein verlängerungsstück mitbringen was bis dorthin reicht wo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 ist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Oktober 2007)

hab mal geguckt im originalvideo hab ich bis jetzt 30sec soft trails... danach folegn noch ca 3min hard trails.. + 1min bilder un text (vorspann +nachspann)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

AmPoPo 

kleiner Ride vom Uetliberg .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVYChqyLmZ8

ich wars nicht


----------



## ratte (29. Oktober 2007)

N'abend, alles eingerostet? 
Ist ja mal richtig ruhig hier. Da kann man ja ohne schlechtes Gewissen mal der Hausarbeit frönen.


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo
> 
> kleiner Ride vom Uetliberg .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVYChqyLmZ8
> 
> ich wars nicht



Gei*!! Sieht aus wie in einem Soft-Bikepark (wieso legen die sich dauernd hin?). Ist da was dran an dem Kommentar betoniert???  Oder wann lädst Du uns endlich ein?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallelujah meine Brüder und Schwestern, lobet und preiset die Betty, denn sie macht die Nacht zum Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

... auf dem Rote-Kreuz-Trail hab ich mich gar nicht getraut, das Fernlicht anzumachen, w/ der Autos auf der Strasse neben dem Trail...

... später auf dem nfh-Trail und dem Bahn-Trail habe ich dann die Nacht zum Tag werden lassen ...











W A H N S I N N ! ! !


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... auf dem Rote-Kreuz-Trail hab ich mich gar nicht getraut, das Fernlicht anzumachen, w/ der Autos auf der Strasse neben dem Trail...
> 
> ... später auf dem nfh-Trail und dem Bahn-Trail habe ich dann die Nacht zum Tag werden lassen ...
> 
> ...


----------



## wondermike (29. Oktober 2007)

So, bin wieder da.  

Hab' ich was verpasst?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, bin wieder da.
> 
> Hab' ich was verpasst?



Hi Mike, ich hoffe Du hattest einen schönen Urlaub 

Wir haben uns gestern schon gefragt, wann Du zurückkommst.

Verpasst hast Du jede Menge tolle Touren


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Oktober 2007)

nabend!
ein aufregender abend geht zu ende!!
   

dieser abend heute hat mir gezeigt, dass gewisse politiker keine ahnung haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (29. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Mike, ich hoffe Du hattest einen schönen Urlaub



Hatte ich.



> Wir haben uns gestern schon gefragt, wann Du zurückkommst.



Gestern Abend um neun, nach 11 Stunden Flug. Dann heute Morgen wieder zur ******.


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, bin wieder da.
> 
> Hab' ich was verpasst?



Willkommen zurück!! 

Wie wars? -> Bericht, Bilder!


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> ...
> Gestern Abend um neun, nach 11 Stunden Flug. Dann heute Morgen wieder zur ******.


----------



## wondermike (29. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> dieser abend heute hat mir gezeigt, dass gewisse politiker keine ahnung haben



Ach. Das is' jetzt ja mal was ganz neues...    

Wenn Dir mal ein Politiker mit Ahnung begegnet, sag uns Bescheid.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Oktober 2007)

@ iggi: du hast doch eh die meißte Zeit nicht zugehört / gewusst worüber die grad reden 

welcome back Mike!

ich warte seit 01.10. auf eine bike-compo Lieferung


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nabend!
> ein aufregender abend geht zu ende!!
> 
> 
> dieser abend heute hat mir gezeigt, dass gewisse politiker keine ahnung haben



 Wie???  Du kennst einen der sowas hat???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, Du würdest sicherlich alles zusammenwerfen und den Pürierstab reinhalten!


... oder wie sagt die Kleine in der Werbung: "...das kommt dann in den Mixäääär"


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ iggi: du hast doch eh die meißte Zeit nicht gewusst worüber die reden



wie soll man etwas verstehen, von dem der Redner selbst keine Ahnung hat?


----------



## Zilli (29. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> morgen geht an den luca eine cd mit den fotos raus (sofern er mir sein addi schickt)... alternativ kann ich diese auch hochladen, aber sie sind schon gross. was ist euch lieber? caro bekommt IHR foto direkt per mail (bitte addi schicken).
> 
> ...


Du tanzt  Was denn ? Standard, Latein ... ? oder eher


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ iggi: du hast doch eh die meißte Zeit nicht zugehört / gewusst worüber die grad reden
> 
> welcome back Mike!



na klar
^^


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie???  Du kennst einen der sowas hat???



ey echt zum


----------



## Arachne (29. Oktober 2007)

_Uschaaarrrrrrr!_


----------



## Zilli (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin echt traurig, dass es hier keine Kantine gibt!


Gibt es nicht (größere) Betriebe in Deiner Umgebung, wo Du "mit" Essen könntest ? Einige Betriebskantinen machen dies zwecks besserer Auslastung.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ach. Das is' jetzt ja mal was ganz neues...
> 
> Wenn Dir mal ein Politiker mit Ahnung begegnet, sag uns Bescheid.



ich hab heut einen Bürgermeister kennengelernt der, die interessen seiner Einwohner vertritt und dabei sogar seinem Parteigenossen in den Rücken fällt


----------



## Zilli (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das war nur das sichtbare Stück!


----------



## Zilli (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mach ich ja eigentlich nicht so gern...aber, wenn ihr mal lachen wollt, schaut euch den Trailer an!!!


 Den zeig ich mal meinem Sohn .... oder ... hmmm .... vllt. besser später mal seinem Sohn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (29. Oktober 2007)

So Leuts,
wünsche noch angenehmes Plauschen. 

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Oktober 2007)

gute Nacht  

ich verzieh mich dann auch mal. Nochmal gute Nacht


----------



## Zilli (29. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ Maggo: hier in Lenzhahn gibts halt nix wirklich Hardcoremäßiges


Naja .... für Dein XC6 hat's gereicht ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 R.I.P.)


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gei*!! Sieht aus wie in einem Soft-Bikepark (wieso legen die sich dauernd hin?). Ist da was dran an dem Kommentar betoniert???  Oder wann lädst Du uns endlich ein?



Stimmt leider, die hatten beim Gartenbauamt wohl etwas Zement über, welchen sie dann Grossflächig im Wald verteilt haben .... 

Macht wohl das ganze etwas rasanter  Ich denke mal, das die Wege durch den Sommer, welcher ja feucht war, eher gelitten haben, so dass der Zement auch nicht mehr Topfeben ist. 
Muss mir das nächstens mal anschauen gehen. Das schöne daran es sind ca. 500 HM flowiger Trail vom Uetliberg bis nach Zürich 

Es gibt aber noch andere, welche etwas verblöckter sind


----------



## wissefux (29. Oktober 2007)

gn8


----------



## Zilli (29. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo
> 
> kleiner Ride vom Uetliberg .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVYChqyLmZ8
> 
> ich wars nicht


im Frühjahr müssen wir mal über's Wochenende bei Dir einfallen ... *lechz*


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> im Frühjahr müssen wir mal über's Wochenende bei Dir einfallen ... *lechz*



leider gibt es bei mir direkt auch keine Lifte  aber man kommt gut hoch  und Anfangs der Saison mag ich es eh  immer softer 

Gibt schon ein paar nette Sachen ....... aber auch viel WAB


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Oktober 2007)

so ich bion dann mal weg  [email protected]


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2007)

so Zitronenheisgetränk geschlürft, gehe mal ins Bettchen 

s´Nächtle 

aus der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Oktober 2007)

und immer...


----------



## Zilli (29. Oktober 2007)

*Einfall* hm.... ich könnte meine WP-Punkte einmal unter Zilli und einmal unter MTK-Cube eingeben ... ;-)

 Gute N8 zusammen


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt aber noch andere, welche etwas verblöckter sind


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

So lang` hab` ich noch nie Nachhaus` gebraucht!  Wenn morgen nicht dieses blöde Meeting wär`, würd` ich mich wieder krank melden und `ne Woche im Bett bleiben!!!


----------



## arkonis (30. Oktober 2007)

ich überlege nicht morgen in Hofheim zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (30. Oktober 2007)

also eher gemütlich


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich überlege nicht morgen in Hofheim zu fahren.





arkonis schrieb:


> also eher gemütlich



Du willst morgen eher gemütlich nicht in Hofheim fahren?!?


----------



## arkonis (30. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du willst morgen eher gemütlich nicht in Hofheim fahren?!?



ne doch nicht fahren, mehr als redensart um zu signalisieren das ich mir nicht sicher bin.


----------



## arkonis (30. Oktober 2007)

aber auf jeden fall gemütlich


----------



## arkonis (30. Oktober 2007)

ui ich lese gerade, dass sich zwei Häuser weiter von mir jemand sein Haus wegen Liebeskummer in die Luft geblassen hatt.


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ui ich lese gerade, dass sich zwei Häuser weiter von mir jemand sein Haus wegen Liebeskummer in die Luft geblassen hatt.



ups...


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ui ich lese gerade, dass sich zwei Häuser weiter von mir jemand sein Haus wegen Liebeskummer in die Luft geblassen hatt.



das hättest du aber in der tat früher mitkriegen müssen. so groß ist sindlingen nun auch nicht    

moin zusammen !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

Moin, Moin


----------



## ratte (30. Oktober 2007)

Tach zusammen. 

Meine Oberschenkel meckern immer noch vom Wochenende. Ob ich heute abend fahre, liegt also eher am Tagesverlauf, aber tendenziell eher nicht.
Diese Woche lieber etwas schonen, um dann nächste Woche voll anzugreifen. 

@mzaskar
Ab wann ist bei Dir eigentlich mit Schnee zu rechnen bzw. andersherum, wie lange ist bei Dir in der Gegend Biken möglich?


----------



## caroka (30. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin,



wondermike schrieb:


> So, bin wieder da.
> 
> Hab' ich was verpasst?


Was für 'ne Frage. 




Arachne schrieb:


> So lang` hab` ich noch nie Nachhaus` gebraucht!  Wenn morgen nicht dieses blöde Meeting wär`, würd` ich mich wieder krank melden und `ne Woche im Bett bleiben!!!


*lachweg* im Bett bleiben......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Tach zusammen.
> 
> Meine Oberschenkel meckern immer noch vom Wochenende. Ob ich heute abend fahre, liegt also eher am Tagesverlauf, aber tendenziell eher nicht.
> Diese Woche lieber etwas schonen, um dann nächste Woche voll anzugreifen.
> .............


Ich hab sogar Muskelkater vom Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Tach zusammen.
> 
> Meine Oberschenkel meckern immer noch vom Wochenende. Ob ich heute abend fahre, liegt also eher am Tagesverlauf, aber tendenziell eher nicht.
> Diese Woche lieber etwas schonen, um dann nächste Woche voll anzugreifen.





caroka schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar Muskelkater vom Sonntag.



Mein Gott, was für 'ne Rumpinserei


----------



## caroka (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was für 'ne Rumpinserei



Maul Paul


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Maul Paul



Fresse Jesse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

Aber mal  ehrlich wir haben gerade mal Ende Oktober, die richtig lustigen Bike-Tage kommen erst noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber mal  ehrlich wir haben gerade mal Ende Oktober, die richtig lustigen Bike-Tage kommen erst noch


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2007)

ich bin auch immer noch malade. ich halt mich diese woche aber auch wirklich zurück, ich hab keinen bock die benchmarktour zu verpassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab keinen bock die benchmarktour zu verpassen.



Benchmarktour  - Ach Du meinst die erste WP-Tour am Montag oder wie?


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Benchmarktour  - Ach Du meinst die erste WP-Tour am Montag oder wie?



oui!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oui!



Ach so, 'ne bin ich nicht dabei, da ich keinen Urlaub habe. Werde also bike-mässig wahrscheinlich BAU betreiben und meine übliche Tour am Abend abspulen


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Tach zusammen.
> 
> Meine Oberschenkel meckern immer noch vom Wochenende. Ob ich heute abend fahre, liegt also eher am Tagesverlauf, aber tendenziell eher nicht.
> Diese Woche lieber etwas schonen, um dann nächste Woche voll anzugreifen.
> ...


 
Wenn es gut geht bis mitte Dezember...... letztes Jahr war es fast komplett möglich, da in Zürich kaum Schnee fiel. Im Jahr davor hatten wir Schnee von Dezember bis März ...... Laut den Muothtler Wetterfrüschen wird es nach Weihnachten eine schneereiche und kalte Angelegenheit


----------



## Tonino (30. Oktober 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ui ich lese gerade, dass sich zwei Häuser weiter von mir jemand sein Haus wegen Liebeskummer in die Luft geblassen hatt.



da war jemand in sein Haus verliebt?? wo lebst du denn??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> wo lebst du denn??



Ich glaube er lebt hier...

http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/new...10/28/sindlingen/sindlingen-gasexplosion.html


----------



## Tonino (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube er lebt hier...
> 
> http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/new...10/28/sindlingen/sindlingen-gasexplosion.html



ich dachte da sieht´s immer so aus???


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> *lachweg* im Bett bleiben......



Morgen,

nachdem ich gestern merkte (und immer noch merke...), wie mir der Regen derzeit bekommt, lasse ich Meeting Meeting sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> @wahltho - wie ist denn die betty?





wahltho schrieb:


> Frag' mich heute abend, ich fahr' gleich mal Richtung Taunus mit dem Ding auf dem Helm...





wahltho schrieb:


> Hallelujah meine Brüder und Schwestern, lobet und preiset die Betty, denn sie macht die Nacht zum Tag





wahltho schrieb:


> ... auf dem Rote-Kreuz-Trail hab ich mich gar nicht getraut, das Fernlicht anzumachen, w/ der Autos auf der Strasse neben dem Trail...
> 
> ... später auf dem nfh-Trail und dem Bahn-Trail habe ich dann die Nacht zum Tag werden lassen ...



Noch eine Anmerkung: Ich habe heute leichte Nackenschmerzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> nachdem ich gestern merkte (und immer noch merke...), wie mir der Regen derzeit bekommt, lasse ich Meeting Meeting sein!



Gerd mal ganz ohne Spruch: Du solltest Dich jetzt mal bis zum w/e richtig auskurieren


----------



## Tonino (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch eine Anmerkung: Ich habe heute leichte Nackenschmerzen



genau deshalb habe ich sie mir nicht gekauft.....


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd mal ganz ohne Spruch: Du solltest Dich jetzt mal bis zum w/e richtig auskurieren



seh ich auch so. mach echt mal halblang, im wp brauchen wir sowas def. nicht. und das meine ich jetzt nicht ausschließlich wegen des wps. in allererster linie gehts um deine unversehrtheit.


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd mal ganz ohne Spruch: Du solltest Dich jetzt mal bis zum w/e richtig auskurieren





Maggo schrieb:


> seh ich auch so. mach echt mal halblang, im wp brauchen wir sowas def. nicht. und das meine ich jetzt nicht ausschließlich wegen des wps. in allererster linie gehts um deine unversehrtheit.



Ich hab` auf Lebenserhaltung umgeswitcht. Das ist heute ein recht wichtiges Meeting! Will damit nur sagen, sind Reste an Vernunft vorhanden.


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich war komplett umgezogen, schob mein Rad aus dem Haus und blieb dann erstmal mindestens fünf Minuten innerlich kämpfend im Regen stehen...


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich war komplett umgezogen, schob mein Rad aus dem Haus und blieb dann erstmal *mindestens fünf Minuten *innerlich kämpfend *im Regen *stehen...



dann hättest du auch weiterfahren können


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann hättest du auch weiterfahren können



Es kommt ganz selten mal vor, dass ich manchmal geringfügig länger als fünf Minuten bis zur A***** brauche...  Abgesehen davon haben sich meine Nebenhöhlen trotz Sturmhaube schon auf den Fahrtwind gefreut. Der gehörte gestern Abend zu meinen Hauptproblemen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab` auf Lebenserhaltung umgeswitcht. Das ist heute ein recht wichtiges Meeting! Will damit nur sagen, sind Reste an Vernunft vorhanden.





Arachne schrieb:


> Ich war komplett umgezogen, schob mein Rad aus dem Haus und blieb dann erstmal mindestens fünf Minuten innerlich kämpfend im Regen stehen...





Arachne schrieb:


> Es kommt ganz selten mal vor, dass ich manchmal geringfügig länger als fünf Minuten bis zur A***** brauche...  Abgesehen davon haben sich meine Nebenhöhlen trotz Sturmhaube schon auf den Fahrtwind gefreut. Der gehörte gestern Abend zu meinen Hauptproblemen.



Sach mal nur für's Protokoll: Bist Du jetzt gefahren oder nicht


----------



## powderJO (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... auf dem Rote-Kreuz-Trail hab ich mich gar nicht getraut, das Fernlicht anzumachen, w/ der Autos auf der Strasse neben dem Trail...... später auf dem nfh-Trail und dem Bahn-Trail habe ich dann die Nacht zum Tag werden lassen ...



hi,

das hört sich prima an. bin jetzt auch stolzer besitzer einer betty und werde sie heute nacht zum ersten mal testen. hast du auch den großen akku und schon mal getestet wie lange der hält? und hast du zwei oder drei dimmstufen programmiert? bin wirklich gespannt, wie hell sie wirklich machen wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2007)

@arachne : 5 minuten im regen sind manchmal vom ergebnis nicht anders als 5 stunden im regen   kommt halt drauf an, wie stark es so regnet ...

@wahltho : sach mal, 17 er rohloff-ritzel bei 44 er blatt ging doch, oder ? bin grad zu faul zum suchen  
muß nämlich zwecks gabelwartung zu hibike und werde dann gleich ein 17 er drauf machen lassen (laut web haben se das auf lager ...)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> hast du auch den großen akku und schon mal getestet wie lange der hält? und hast du zwei oder drei dimmstufen programmiert?



Ich habe den grossen Akku, aber wie lang' der hält kann ich Dir allerdings noch nicht sagen, da ich die Lampe gestern nur ca. 1 1/2 Stunde benutzt habe (bis hinters Franzoseneck bin ich nur mit der Cateye Tripleshot gefahren). Ich habe die Programmierung nicht geändert und somit nur Fern- und Abblendlicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> das hört sich prima an. bin jetzt auch stolzer besitzer einer betty und werde sie heute nacht zum ersten mal testen. hast du auch den großen akku und schon mal getestet wie lange der hält? und hast du zwei oder drei dimmstufen programmiert? bin wirklich gespannt, wie hell sie wirklich machen wird ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe den grossen Akku, aber wie lang' der hält kann ich Dir allerdings noch nicht sagen, da ich die Lampe gestern nur ca. 1 1/2 Stunde benutzt habe (bis hinters Franzoseneck bin ich nur mit der Cateye Tripleshot gefahren). Ich habe die Programmierung nicht geändert und somit nur Fern- und Abblendlicht.



Noch eine Klarstellung:

Ich bin zwar begeistert von der Lupine Betty und deren Leuchtleistung, möchte aber darauf hinweisen, dass das Fernlicht m.E. eigentlich schon zuviel des Guten ist. Mit dem Einsatz des Fernlichtes sollte man insb. im Wald in Wildreichen Gebieten sehr, sehr vorsichtig sein.

Nicht verwenden sollte man das Fernlicht eben auch an Stellen, wo man Gefahr läuft andere zu blenden, so zum Beispiel auf dem Rote-Kreuz-Trail, der ja insb. in den ersten Sektionen direkt neben der Strasse verläuft. Mir hat gestern die Betty mit Abblendlicht in Kombination mit meiner Tripleshot an den meisten Stellen völlig ausgereicht


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sach mal nur für's Protokoll: Bist Du jetzt gefahren oder nicht



Bin nicht gefahren, dachte das wäre klar...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin nicht gefahren, dachte das wäre klar...



Mir war das jedenfalls nicht ganz klar 

Weise Entscheidung


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @arachne : 5 minuten im regen sind manchmal vom ergebnis nicht anders als 5 stunden im regen   kommt halt drauf an, wie stark es so regnet ...
> ...



ok, wenn Du völlig durchnäßt bist, kannst Du nicht nasser werden. Du kannst aber weiter auskühlen! Deshalb machen für mich fünf Minuten, oder länger einen riesigen Unterschied.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch eine Klarstellung:
> 
> Ich bin zwar begeistert von der Lupine Betty und deren Leuchtleistung, möchte aber darauf hinweisen, dass das Fernlicht m.E. eigentlich schon zuviel des Guten ist. Mit dem Einsatz des Fernlichtes sollte man insb. im Wald in Wildreichen Gebieten sehr, sehr vorsichtig sein.
> 
> Nicht verwenden sollte man das Fernlicht eben auch an Stellen, wo man Gefahr läuft andere zu blenden, so zum Beispiel auf dem Rote-Kreuz-Trail, der ja insb. in den ersten Sektionen direkt neben der Strasse verläuft. Mir hat gestern die Betty mit Abblendlicht in Kombination mit meiner Tripleshot an den meisten Stellen völlig ausgereicht


 
Dann müsste doch eigentlich eine Wilma mit einer Pasubio ausreichen, oder?? 
Bin am ueberlegen, mir eine Zweitlampe zuzulegen ..... hmmm oder doch die günstige Pasubio ..... wenn das liebe Geld nicht wäre

Schwierige Entscheidung


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Oktober 2007)

guuude!!


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... wenn das liebe Geld nicht wäre
> 
> Schwierige Entscheidung



da das liebe geld aber ist, fällt mir die entscheidung gar nicht so schwer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann müsste doch eigentlich eine Wilma mit einer Pasubio ausreichen, oder??
> Bin am ueberlegen, mir eine Zweitlampe zuzulegen ..... hmmm oder doch die günstige Pasubio ..... wenn das liebe Geld nicht wäre
> 
> Schwierige Entscheidung



Nach wir vor: Willst Du Trails und/oder schnell fahren gilt: Je mehr, desto besser!


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da das liebe geld aber ist, fällt mir die entscheidung gar nicht so schwer ...



schliesse mich dem an, aber finde das nicht zum weinen. ich würde auch keine 1000 e's ausgeben, wenn ich sie hätte. es handelt sich hier nach wie vor um eine fahrrad-lampe und mag sie auch noch so hell sein. ich komme mit meiner sigma mirage evo super zurecht. zumal ich des nachts sowieso nicht so schnell auf den trails unterwegs bin. es könnte ja auch mal sein, dass eine wildsau oder ein rehlein im wege steht (ja, das passiert) und auch einen nächtlichen nager zu überfahren ist schon eine schweinerei (sprichwörtlich). hinterfragt ihr die horrenden preise und fügt euch dann, weil es nichts vergleichbares gibt? einige bauen sich ihre lampen ja auch selber und ich habe da schon extrem lichtstarke gesehen.... die lupines sind m.e. überzogen.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nach wir vor: Willst Du Trails und/oder schnell fahren gilt: Je mehr, desto besser!



Hmmmhmmmm da muss ich noch mal in mich gehen ..... CHF 1495 sind schon ne Hausnummer für die Betty eine zweite Pasubio würde mich mit dem 16 W Brenner knapp CHF 395 Kosten .... sind mal eben 1100 Stutz unterschied ...... 
Alternativ wäre noch ne Sigma Mirage Evo für ca 200 Stutz im Focus, obwohl ich dann die Lupine vorziehe würde ...... 

Vielleicht finde ich ja mal jemanden der eine Betty hat damit ich sie mir mal live und in Farbe anschauen kann


----------



## powderJO (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar begeistert von der Lupine Betty und deren Leuchtleistung, möchte aber darauf hinweisen, dass das Fernlicht m.E. eigentlich schon zuviel des Guten ist. Mit dem Einsatz des Fernlichtes sollte man insb. im Wald in Wildreichen Gebieten sehr, sehr vorsichtig sein.



danke für deine einschätzung und die antwort. was das zuviel angeht: eigentlich kann ich nie genug bekommen - egal von was.  
aber mal im ernst: klar gibt es stellen, an denen man besser abblendet. gegenverkehr ist sicher eine davon. aber ob es dem wild wirklich schadet, wenn da mal ein biker durch den wald düst? vielleicht trainiert es ja auch das eigentlich angeborene aber mittlerweile mangels fressfeinden degenerierte natürliche fluchtverhalten ....


----------



## powderJO (30. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> schliesse mich dem an, aber finde das nicht zum weinen. ich würde auch keine 1000 e's ausgeben, wenn ich sie hätte. es handelt sich hier nach wie vor um eine fahrrad-lampe und mag sie auch noch so hell sein.



das stimmt schon. aber du kannst es dir schön rechnen: fährst du 500 mal mit dem ding, kostet es pro fahrt nur 2 euro. fast geschenkt also


----------



## caroka (30. Oktober 2007)

Hab gerade einen Link von meiner Tante bekommen ....köstlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hinterfragt ihr die horrenden Preise...



Nö 

Was lacostet die Welt, Geld spielt keine Rolex 

Sorry, aber für derartige Diskussionen interessiere ich mich nicht und da lasse ich mich auch nicht drauf ein. Ich bin nach meinen Erfahrungen mit der Betty gefragt worden und habe gerne Auskunft gegeben


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> Was lacostet die Welt, Geld spielt keine Rolex
> 
> Sorry, aber für derartige Diskussionen interessiere ich mich nicht und da lasse ich mich auch nicht drauf ein. Ich bin nach meinen Erfahrungen mit der Betty gefragt worden und habe gerne Auskunft gegeben



es fällt vllt. auf, dass ich die anrede im plural anwende... nicht zu verwechseln mit dem königlichen ihr... somit galt meine anrede nicht dir im speziellen, sondern war durchaus an die gemeinschaft gerichtet. eine diskussion soll es nicht werden, mich interessiert nur eure meinung dazu.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... aber ob es dem wild wirklich schadet, wenn da mal ein biker durch den wald düst? vielleicht trainiert es ja auch das eigentlich angeborene aber mittlerweile mangels fressfeinden degenerierte natürliche fluchtverhalten ....



Sorry, aber diese Aussage finde ich grenzwertig und diese Auffassung teile ich so nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> es fällt vllt. auf, dass ich die anrede im plural anwende... nicht zu verwechseln mit dem königlichen ihr... somit galt meine anrede nicht dir im speziellen, sondern war durchaus an die gemeinschaft gerichtet. eine diskussion soll es nicht werden, mich interessiert nur eure meinung dazu.



Und ich habe als Mitglied der angesprochenen Gemeinschaft und jemand, dem das Geld für seine Betty übrigens sogar jeden einzelnen Euro wert war, dies Deinerseits schon kritisch hinterfragend verstanden und geantwortet, dass ich mich an diesen Diskussionen nicht beteilige 

P.S: Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass Du im Falle des Gebrauches des pluralis majestatis die Anrede "Ihr" korrekterweise großschreiben würdest - Ach 'ne doch nicht: Du hast ja, "du" auch kleingeschrieben


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Oktober 2007)

was sich darin begründet das ich dem joch der gross- und kleinschreibung entsagt habe..... das spart zeit und zeit ist geld und das investiere ich in was-auch-immer-mir-wert-erscheint.

aber nicht in so eine doofe lampe!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ... aber nicht in so eine doofe lampe!



 Och Gottchen


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Och Gottchen



bernd heiss ich.... zerfix!


----------



## Tonino (30. Oktober 2007)

ich werde einfach den Thomas immer zum Biken einladen und dann vor ihm herfahren.......


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2007)

manchmal ist es doch durchaus amüsant in diesem Thread.

...........


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab gerade einen Link von meiner Tante bekommen ....köstlich



Wieso lachst Du? Hast Du noch nie `ne Frau an der Tanke getroffen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> schliesse mich dem an, aber finde das nicht zum weinen. ich würde auch keine 1000 e's ausgeben, wenn ich sie hätte. es handelt sich hier nach wie vor um eine fahrrad-lampe und mag sie auch noch so hell sein. ich komme mit meiner sigma mirage evo super zurecht. zumal ich des nachts sowieso nicht so schnell auf den trails unterwegs bin. es könnte ja auch mal sein, dass eine wildsau oder ein rehlein im wege steht (ja, das passiert) und auch einen nächtlichen nager zu überfahren ist schon eine schweinerei (sprichwörtlich). hinterfragt ihr die horrenden preise und fügt euch dann, weil es nichts vergleichbares gibt? einige bauen sich ihre lampen ja auch selber und ich habe da schon extrem lichtstarke gesehen.... die lupines sind m.e. überzogen.



Ja, auch unter den Plauschern gibt es einige mit lichtstarken Eigenbauten. Die sind aber entweder ultra-schwer, oder die Akkuladung hält nicht sehr lange. Ich finde die Lupine-Preise auch irgendwie überzogen, bin aber trotzdem sehr froh mir vor ca. `nem Jahr meine Edison geleistet zu haben. Neben der nächtlichen Trailbefahrung war meine Argumentationhilfe, dass ich das Ding im Winter täglich auf meinen Fahrten zur A***** nutze. Und wenn man das Geld erstmal irgendwie aufgebracht hat, ist man (zumindest ich und Thomas wohl auch) sehr froh darüber...

Ich kann Dich mit Deinem Hinterfragen schon verstehen, dass ist aber wie bei teuren Rädern, Autos, Küchen, etc. das gleiche. Jedem so, wie er sich leisten kann und möchte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...., dass ist aber wie bei teuren Rädern, Autos, Küchen, etc. das gleiche. Jedem so, wie er sich leisten kann und möchte.



 Gggeeennnaaauuu ! ! !


----------



## fUEL (30. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab gerade einen Link von meiner Tante bekommen ....köstlich




G E I L   

Aber ein wenig Einseitig


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> G E I L
> 
> Aber ein wenig Einseitig



nix da einseitig, der smart hat doch auf beiden seiten nen tank   

frage in die runde :
ein platter reifen (vermutlich durch ein loch im schlauch) wird im nassen zustand aufgepumpt. es zischt aus allen nur erdenklichen ritzen durch mantel und zwischen mantel und felge  
ist das normal, wenn der schlauch ein loch hat   ist mir noch nie aufgefallen ...
wie hält dann ein tubeless-system dicht, angenommen die mäntel sind aus gleichem material (wovon ich bisher immer ausging)


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix da einseitig, der smart hat doch auf beiden seiten nen tank
> 
> frage in die runde :
> ein platter reifen (vermutlich durch ein loch im schlauch) wird im nassen zustand aufgepumpt. es zischt aus allen nur erdenklichen ritzen durch mantel und zwischen mantel und felge
> ...



Schlauchlos Reifen haben mehr Gummi an den Seiten und sind speziell an die Schlauchlosfelgenflanken/-hörner angepaßt. Normale Reifen kannst Du nur inkl. Latexmilch verwenden. Ist aber auch dann nicht ideal, da sie dünner als Schlaulosreifen sind und ohne Schlauch stärker walken.

Dass die Luft bei normalen Reifen nicht nur an der Schlauchlochstelle entweicht ist mir auch schon oft aufgefallen.


----------



## caroka (30. Oktober 2007)

Das war ja wieder lustig hier.....ein elegant geführtes verbales "Duell".   
.......und zum Film........da war ne Menge Witz dabei. Die ins lächerlich gezogene Arroganz der Männer, die unbeholfenen Bewegungen und Erklärungsversuche der Frauen......

Jaja, Frauen und Autos.....das toppen nur noch die Merzedesfahrer.  

So, muss leider wieder los.


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Oktober 2007)

nabend!
so wieder da...
war heut mim Seb aufm Feldi...
schÃ¶ne Tour 
von oben bis Rote Kreuz im halb dunkeln , und danach im dunkeln mit der ALDIfunzel den RoteKreuz-trail runter... und ich muss sagen, fÃ¼r den Preis von 9.99â¬ is die lampe wirklich top dennoch fÃ¼r trails ungeeignet...generell, trails die man nicht kennt, sollte man damit meiden.. auf bekannten wie den rotekreuz trail gehts NOCH..


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!

das wären schon die ersten 11 WPP gewesen 

wenn man ne richtige Lampe kennt, ist die 1watt LED Funzel schlichtweg nicht mehr als ne Notbeleuchtung / ein Positionslicht  aber gut, jetzt weiß ich das ich nicht mehr ohne das große aus dem Haus gehe, dann gibts auch keinen Lichtmangel mehr  war aber schön mal wieder gefahren zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> das wären schon die ersten 11 WPP gewesen
> 
> wenn man ne richtige Lampe kennt, ist die 1watt LED Funzel schlichtweg nicht mehr als ne Notbeleuchtung / ein Positionslicht  aber gut, jetzt weiß ich das ich nicht mehr ohne das große aus dem Haus gehe, dann gibts auch keinen Lichtmangel mehr  war aber schön mal wieder gefahren zu sein



aber für den preis top


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das war ja wieder lustig hier.....ein elegant geführtes verbales "Duell".



Danke, danke ich hätte gerne noch ein wenig weiter mit Berndchen (so soll ihn ja jetzt nennen, "Göttchen" war ja nicht korrekt   ) gespielt, hatte aber zwischenzeitlich noch andere "Verpflichtungen"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aber für den preis top



meine Selbstbaufunzeln auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> meine Selbstbaufunzeln auch



ja eh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Jaja, Frauen und Autos.....das toppen nur noch die Merzedesfahrer.



 Genau


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Oktober 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9FUB7wY88g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, bin auch mal wieder da.

Mein nächster Eintrag ist die Pfalzfahrt - kommt gleich


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auch mal wieder da.
> 
> Mein nächster Eintrag ist die Pfalzfahrt - kommt gleich



AAAAAAHHHHRRRRRGG...... - willst Du die Spannung ins Unerträgliche steigern?!?!?!?!


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Oktober 2007)

moin gerd
rechne mal morgen mit mir un deinem laufrad  wenn du zeit hast


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin gerd
> rechne mal morgen mit mir un deinem laufrad  wenn du zeit hast



Moin Alder, ja, gerne. Gib einfach laut, bevor Du kommst. Ich werde den ganzen Tag mehr,oder weniger zu Hause anzutreffen sein...


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin Alder, ja, gerne. Gib einfach laut, bevor Du kommst. Ich werde den ganzen Tag mehr,oder weniger zu Hause anzutreffen sein...



sehr gut
jetzt darf mir nur nichts mehr dazwischen kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sehr gut
> jetzt darf mir nur nichts mehr dazwischen kommen



Du bist doch Schüler und hast 'eh nix zu tun


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du bist doch Schüler und hast 'eh nix zu tun



neeeein ICH was zu tun??! niemals!!


----------



## Miss H (30. Oktober 2007)

Pfalzfahrt:

Treffpunkt zwischen 10 und 10:30 am Hotel. Weil die nachmittags nicht da sind.
Ich schlage vor, wir fahren 8:30 Uhr hier los, da haben wir genug Zeit.

Adresse: 
Hotel Mediterraneo 
67435 Neustadt OT Lachen-Speierdorf
Theodor-Heuß-Str. 29
Tel: 06327 97 88 88

Dort werfen wir unsere Sachen in die Zimmer, ziehen uns um und fahren aber mit den Autos zum Treffpunkt, das spart eine halbe Stunde.

Treffpunkt ist 11 Uhr an Hambachers Wohnung in Hambach Weinstr. 189 (?)

Ausfahrt Neustadt Süd -
T-Kreuzung links-
Kreisel 3. Ausfahrt - 
T.-Heuß-Str. links altes Schulhaus - noch Fragen?  
So hat mir das die Dame beschrieben, muß ganz leicht sein.

Es soll warm werden - bis 15 Grad  

Ich fahre die A 67 bis Viernheimer Dreieck,
dann auf die A 6 bis  Kreuz Frankenthal,
dann auf die A 61 bis Kreuz Mutterstadt,
dann auf die A 65, von da ist Neustadt schon ausgeschildert
Wir können gerne gemeinsam fahren. 

Zur Zeit kommts aus meinem Hals graugrüngelb, hoffe, bis Samstag wieder fit zu sein.


----------



## Miss H (30. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> AAAAAAHHHHRRRRRGG...... - willst Du die Spannung ins Unerträgliche steigern?!?!?!?!



Geduld - Geduld


----------



## Miss H (30. Oktober 2007)

Nach dem Gesetz der größten Gemeinheit ist die Seite grad zu Ende gewesen.

Pfalzfahrt S. 1945        68625


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> AAAAAAHHHHRRRRRGG...... - willst Du die Spannung ins Unerträgliche steigern?!?!?!?!



übe dich in gedult mein junger padawan


----------



## Miss H (30. Oktober 2007)

Falsch -  Eintrag      48625


----------



## wondermike (30. Oktober 2007)

Öh - übrigens: wie sieht's eigentlich mit Teams für den WP aus? Gibt's irgendwo noch ein Plätzchen für mich?


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Geduld - Geduld





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> übe dich in gedult mein junger padawan



Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt: Meine Geduld macht mich so berühmt, beliebt, schlau, stark, schnell, hoch, intelligent, schön, ausgeglichen, reich, ...


----------



## ratte (30. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Pfalzfahrt...


Danke für die Informationen. 
Hört sich doch prima an.


> Zur Zeit kommts aus meinem Hals graugrüngelb, hoffe, bis Samstag wieder fit zu sein.


Gute Besserung. Bis Samstag sind's ja auch noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Miss H (30. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt: Meine Geduld macht mich so berühmt, beliebt, schlau, stark, schnell, hoch, intelligent, schön, ausgeglichen, reich, ...




Du bist Das Beste, was die Menschheit je hervor gebracht hat


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Öh - übrigens: wie sieht's eigentlich mit Teams für den WP aus? Gibt's irgendwo noch ein Plätzchen für mich?



Kann nur für das Team "Taunusplauscher" sprechen: voll (der letzte ist diese Woche offline...).


----------



## Maggo (30. Oktober 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Öh - übrigens: wie sieht's eigentlich mit Teams für den WP aus? Gibt's irgendwo noch ein Plätzchen für mich?



team1 iss komplett und scharrt schon mit den hufen. team 2 läßts diesmal ruhig angehn und wartet bis die anmeldefrist vorbei ist. dann müssen die auch nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Du bist Das Beste, was die Menschheit je hervor gebracht hat



Was - was - was, Du willst mich doch nicht mit schnöden Menschen auf eine Stufe stellen???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho : sach mal, 17 er rohloff-ritzel bei 44 er blatt ging doch, oder ? bin grad zu faul zum suchen



Gemäß meinen Berechnungen verbrauchst Du bei 44/17 initial mit einer neuen Kette bereits ziemlich viel Spannweg. Das ist zwar nicht optimal sollte aber funzen, notfalls musst Du dann irgendwann die Kette nochmal um zwei Glieder kürzen.

Da ich ja irgendwann durchgehend auf 42/17 umgerüstet habe, habe ich noch kaum benutzte 16er-Ritzel im Keller, von denen ich Dir Eins überlassen könnte.Bei Interesse melde Dich einfach


----------



## ratte (30. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn es gut geht bis mitte Dezember...... letztes Jahr war es fast komplett möglich, da in Zürich kaum Schnee fiel. Im Jahr davor hatten wir Schnee von Dezember bis März ...... Laut den Muothtler Wetterfrüschen wird es nach Weihnachten eine schneereiche und kalte Angelegenheit


Ich spiele da so für Ende November mit einem Gedanken. Aber Snowboard und Rad gleichzeitig mitnehmen ist wohl eher nicht möglich, oder?





oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...einen nächtlichen nager zu überfahren ist schon eine schweinerei (sprichwörtlich)...


Nicht nur eine Schweinerei...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> team1 iss komplett und scharrt schon mit den hufen. team 2 läßts diesmal ruhig angehn und wartet bis die anmeldefrist vorbei ist. dann müssen die auch nicht fahren.


----------



## Arachne (30. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> team1 iss komplett und scharrt schon mit den hufen. team 2 läßts diesmal ruhig angehn und wartet bis die anmeldefrist vorbei ist. dann müssen die auch nicht fahren.



Team 2 hat momentan vier Mitglieder bestätigt, so wie Team 1. Keine Ahnung, ob da noch wie beim anderen Team sich einer zu melden hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich werde einfach den Thomas immer zum Biken einladen und dann vor ihm herfahren.......



Dann würde ich aber empfehlen, Dich mit 50er-Blocker einzucremen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich spiele da so für Ende November mit einem Gedanken. Aber Snowboard und Rad gleichzeitig mitnehmen ist wohl eher nicht möglich, oder?



Also meine Garage ist zwar nicht die grösste, aber ein Rad und ein Snowboard passen wohl noch rein 

.......

Müsste mal schauen, welche Skigebiete dann schon offen sind. Die meisten etwas tiefer gelegenen machen erst im Dezember auf, aber es hat ja noch den ein oder anderen Gletscher....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Oktober 2007)

Auf der Skipiste hat jemand ne Rampe gebaut  wollte ich nur noch erwähnen bevor ich jetzt schlafen gehe  gute Nacht alle zsamme


----------



## ratte (30. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Müsste mal schauen, welche Skigebiete dann schon offen sind. Die meisten etwas tiefer gelegenen machen erst im Dezember auf, aber es hat ja noch den ein oder anderen Gletscher....


Das ist eher das Problem, auf das ich anspielte.
Aber mit dem Auto ist man da wohl relativ flexibel.


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Oktober 2007)

so ich geh ins bett... machts gut
gn8


----------



## wondermike (30. Oktober 2007)

Habe mich mal für Team 2 angemeldet. Sonst muss ich wieder bei Bergwerk-Union Ü40 mitmachen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Oktober 2007)

So GN8 Leute ich geh' jetzt bald ins Bettchen


----------



## Cynthia (30. Oktober 2007)

@ Miss H:

Danke für alles Vorbereiten für die Pfalzfahrt am nächsten WE.    
Ich freu mich drauf. 

Hoffentlich wirst Du schnell wieder gesund (gilt auch für all die anderen "Angeschlagenen"). Wünsche gute Besserung!

Gute N8 an alle!

Liebe Grüße von Cynthia


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da ich ja irgendwann durchgehend auf 42/17 umgerüstet habe, habe ich noch kaum benutzte 16er-Ritzel im Keller, von denen ich Dir Eins überlassen könnte.Bei Interesse melde Dich einfach



hmmmmm ... danke für das angebot  
überleg, grübel, noch mehr überleg ...

ein 16er in kombi mit dem 44er vorne bringt noch nicht wirklich viel, wäre aber ein schritt in die richtige richtung. dann bräuchte ich noch vorne ein 42er, damit wäre ich mit 42/16 ähnlich gut bedient wie mit 44/17
44/17 würde mich glücklicher machen, denke ich. fernziel könnte dann vielleicht auch mal 42/17 sein, also denke ich, dass ich mir das 17er gönnen werde, so es denn noch vorrätig ist...

ich schlaf noch mal drüber und studier morgen früh nochmal die übersetzungstabelle ...

gn8


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein 16er in kombi mit dem 44er vorne bringt noch nicht wirklich viel, wäre aber ein schritt in die richtige richtung. dann bräuchte ich noch vorne ein 42er, damit wäre ich mit 42/16 ähnlich gut bedient wie mit 44/17
> 44/17 würde mich glücklicher machen, denke ich. fernziel könnte dann vielleicht auch mal 42/17 sein, also denke ich, dass ich mir das 17er gönnen werde, so es denn noch vorrätig ist...


Mensch Fux, so teuer ist ein Kettenblatt auch nicht. 
36,90 für ein TA (vorrätig)
39,95 für ein NC 17 DH (vorrätig)
49,95 für ein NC-17 S-Pro (vorrätig)

Gönn dir doch mal ´ne richtige Übersetzung. Das müßte doch im Budget für mehr Bikspaß drin sein.War am Sonntag teilweise echt hart dir mit deiner Trittfrequenz zuzusehen.


----------



## habkeinnick (30. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Auf der Skipiste hat jemand ne Rampe gebaut  wollte ich nur noch erwähnen bevor ich jetzt schlafen gehe  gute Nacht alle zsamme



echt? und ist die springbar für mich oder nur wieder was für die guten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Gönn dir doch mal ´ne richtige Übersetzung. Das müßte doch im Budget für mehr Bikspaß drin sein.War am Sonntag teilweise echt hart dir mit deiner Trittfrequenz zuzusehen.



würd mir ja gern so einiges für mehr bikespaß gönnen (ne lupi z.b. ), aber das summiert sich alles ganz schön. brauche noch bremsbeläge, neue reifen, kettenblatt, ritzelpaket und kette für mein straßenrad (nach gut 12500 km muß das auch mal getauscht werden ...).
zu hause muß ich jetzt noch ne wasseruhr einbauen lassen. das geld von 

freut euch doch, dass ihr mir beim biken aufgrund der langsamen trittfrequenz zuschauen könnt, mit ner vernünftigen übersetzung würde euch das nicht mehr gelingen    

ach so : morsche. saukalt heute im schatten. aber irgendwie rollte es sich fantastisch gut richtung höchst. obs wohl daran lag, dass ich mal wieder die reifen aufgepumpt habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## caroka (31. Oktober 2007)

Moin moin


----------



## ratte (31. Oktober 2007)

Morgen.


wissefux schrieb:


> aber irgendwie rollte es sich fantastisch gut richtung höchst.


Ich hoffe, dieses Phänomen werde ich auch gleich haben.
Jetzt wundere ich mich gerade, dass jemand in den letzten 10 Minuten den Staufen geklaut hat.  
Alles nur noch Nebel.


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgen.
> Jetzt wundere ich mich gerade, dass jemand in den letzten 10 Minuten den Staufen geklaut hat.
> (



*neeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn *


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dieses Phänomen werde ich auch gleich haben.



Lief in der Tat gut, neblig wurde es aber erst in den Niederungen des Taunus so ab Liederbach...

... bin heute mit gemeinsam meinem Erst- und Einzigeborenen über den Gimbi bis zu seiner Schule gefahren. Könnte man eigentlich noch etwas ausbauen, dann käme ich allein schon morgens auf eine volle Stunde biken, anstatt 45 Minuten 

Geh' ja noch dreimal die Woche in die Muckibude, gibt es dafür auch Punkte?


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen Plauscher

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich schlaf noch mal drüber und studier morgen früh nochmal die übersetzungstabelle ...



Wie gesagt, ein wenig gebrauchtes 16er kannste erstmal für Umme haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Plauscher
> 
> Gruss aus der Schweiz



Ein freundliches Land "Mahlzeit" in unser Alpenbundesland Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Geh' ja noch dreimal die Woche in die Muckibude, gibt es dafür auch Punkte?


Alternativsport = 2 Punkte. 
Bin ja gespannt, wo du beim WP landest. Mit deinem Pensum ist wahrscheinlich TOP20 drin.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein freundliches Land "Mahlzeit" in unser Alpenbundesland Schweiz


Moment mal das verstehst du falsch ...... ihr seit der grosse Kanton


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moment mal das verstehst du falsch ...... ihr seit der grosse Kanton



Gut, dass Du das so siehst, dann funzt der Trick ja


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Alternativsport = 2 Punkte.
> Bin ja gespannt, wo du beim WP landest. Mit deinem Pensum ist wahrscheinlich TOP20 drin.



Danke für die Vorschusslobeeren 

Wieviel ich fahre hängt sicherlich von einer Reihe exogener Faktoren (A*****, Wetter, Gesundheit, Lust&Laune) ab. Ich habe gleich gesagt, dass ich mich keinesfalls unter Druck setzen lassen werde.


Der WP dauert vom 05. November bis zum 31. Märtz, gemäß meiner Abzählung also 22 Wochen.
Ich fahre lt. Polar-Auswertung so zwischen 20 und 16 Stunden die Woche.
Nehmen wir für eine untere Abschätzung mal durschschnittlich 16 Stunden.
16 Stunden * 4 sind 64 Punkte , zzgl. 6 Punkte für dreimal Muckibude macht insgesamt potenzielle 70 Punkte/Woche
70 Punkte/Woche multipliziert mit 22 Wochen = 1.540 Punkte - richtig?

Wie gesagt alles vorbehaltlich der o.g. Faktoren


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgen.
> Ich hoffe, dieses Phänomen werde ich auch gleich haben.
> Jetzt wundere ich mich gerade, dass jemand in den letzten 10 Minuten den Staufen geklaut hat.
> Alles nur noch Nebel.



Morgen,   

mittlerweile ist die Sonne auch weg...


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Danke für die Vorschusslobeeren
> 
> Wieviel ich fahre hängt sicherlich von einer Reihe exogener Faktoren (A*****, Wetter, Gesundheit, Lust&Laune) ab. Ich habe gleich gesagt, dass ich mich keinesfalls unter Druck setzen lassen werde.
> 
> ...



Bin sehr gespannt, was wirklich raus kommt! Ich mußte letztes Jahr für zweidrittel davon alles mögliche andere vernachlässigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> mittlerweile ist die Sonne auch weg...



und ratte hat den nebel aus liederbach nach höchst mitgeschleift


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> mittlerweile ist die Sonne auch weg...



Moin Gerd,

think positive: Immerhin regnet es nicht


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2007)

sonne gibts oben aufm feldi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin sehr gespannt, was wirklich raus kommt! Ich mußte letztes Jahr für zweidrittel davon alles mögliche andere vernachlässigen...



Ist einfach eine Hochrechnung aus meinen Bike-/Fitness-Aktivitäten der letzten 1 1/2 Jahre, wobei ich wie gesagt keine Gewähr dafür übernehme, dass es so bleibt


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Gerd,
> 
> think positive: Immerhin regnet es nicht





wissefux schrieb:


> sonne gibts oben aufm feldi



Ganz ehrlich: Mir hilft gerade beides wenig.  Aus dem Fenster betrachtet, ohne dem Druck raus zu müssen (war gestern einkaufen), wäre Regen sogar kuschelig.  Und auf den Feldi käme ich augenblicklich erst gar nicht...


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Mir hilft gerade beides wenig.  Aus dem Fenster betrachtet, ohne dem Druck raus zu müssen (war gestern einkaufen), wäre Regen sogar kuschelig.  Und auf den Feldi käme ich augenblicklich erst gar nicht...



Geteiltes Leid = Halbes Leid 

Obwohl ich noch einkaufen muss


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geteiltes Leid = Halbes Leid
> 
> Obwohl ich noch einkaufen muss



Wie sieht es wettermäßig denn gerade so bei Dir aus? Habe öfter die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es in Zürich sehr ähnlich aussieht wie hier!


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie sieht es wettermäßig denn gerade so bei Dir aus? Habe öfter die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es in Zürich sehr ähnlich aussieht wie hier!



GrauGrauGrau 

Sonne gibt es erst in den hohen Lagen, gestern hat es geregnet ... heute scheint es trocken zu bleiben


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> GrauGrauGrau
> 
> Sonne gibt es erst in den Hohen Lagen, gestern hat es geregnet ... heute scheint es trocken zu bleiben



Ganz ähnlich wie hier!  Vielleicht ist es hier etwas heller, bzw. beginnt die Sonne schon in etwas tieferen Lagen den Nebel zu vertreiben.


----------



## Frank (31. Oktober 2007)

Moin zusammen.

Gibt es noch Platz für mich in einem der TP Teams? Weiß zwar nicht, wie weit ich zum Fahren komme aber nen paar Punkte tät ich sicherlich beisteuern.

Ansonsten gründe ich halt ein eigenes Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (31. Oktober 2007)

Hilfe......ich hab nix zu arbeiten und die Zeit geht nicht rum.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich find' das Wetter völlig ok: Hauptsache es regnet nicht


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ganz ähnlich wie hier!  Vielleicht ist es hier etwas heller, bzw. beginnt die Sonne schon in etwas tieferen Lagen den Nebel zu vertreiben.



Ich sollte ins Tessin fahren: Temperatur am Nachmittag im Tessin um 15 Grad, im Engadin um 5 Grad. Von Donnerstag bis Sonntag meist sonnig und mild.

http://www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch/web/de/wetter.html


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hilfe......ich hab nix zu arbeiten und die Zeit geht nicht rum.



uuh, übel... 

oh, in Moskau gibt es jetzt wohl Frauentaxis, von Frauen für Frauen. Die Taxis sind pink und parfümiert...  Wäre das `ne Geschäftsidee für Dich?


----------



## Maggo (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hilfe......ich hab nix zu arbeiten und die Zeit geht nicht rum.



geht mir ähnlich!!


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geht mir ähnlich!!



rosa Taxi?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Jaja, Frauen und Autos.....das toppen nur noch die Merzedesfahrer.



Noch eine Anmerkung:

Das Allerschlimmste sind aber Frauen, die Mezze fahren 

... by the way: Der Smart ist übrigens im Prinzip ein Mezze


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> rosa Taxi?!



Dann aber nur mit Carbon-Schalensitzen für den Fahrer


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch eine Anmerkung:
> 
> Das Allerschlimmste sind aber Frauen, die Mezze fahren
> 
> ... by the way: Der Smart ist übrigens im Prinzip ein Mezze



Naja zuerst war es ja mal ne Armbaduhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

@mzaskar: Bist Du mal auf dem Kammweg zwischen dem Uetliberg und dem Felsenegg bei Adliswil gefahren? Da steht in meiner Velokarte "Zürich" (1:60000) von Kümmerly + Frey extra "Rücksichtnahme auf Fußgänger". 

Gibt es detailliertere Velokarten, in welchen dann auch so MTB-Strecken, wie die vom Uetliberg nach Zürich eingezeichnet sind?


----------



## caroka (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch eine Anmerkung:
> 
> Das Allerschlimmste sind aber Frauen, die Mezze fahren
> 
> ... by the way: Der Smart ist übrigens im Prinzip ein Mezze


 

Interessant.......
Afugrnud enier Sduite an enier Elingshcen Unvirestiät ist es eagl, in wlehcer Rienhnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbae am rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset knan ttolaer Bölsdinn sien, und du knasnt es torztedm onhe Porbelme lseen. Das ghet dseahlb, wiel wir nchit Bcuhtsbae für Bcuhtsbae enizlen lseen, snodren Wröetr als Gnaezs.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar: Bist Du mal auf dem Kammweg zwischen dem Uetliberg und dem Felsenegg bei Adliswil gefahren? Da steht in meiner Velokarte "Zürich" (1:60000) von Kümmerly + Frey extra "Rücksichtnahme auf Fußgänger".
> 
> Gibt es detailliertere Velokarten, in welchen dann auch so MTB-Strecken, wie die vom Uetliberg nach Zürich eingezeichnet sind?



Den nutzte ich bei schönem Wetter zur Heimfahrt von der A*****. Unter der Woche geht es eigentlich, ausser zwischen Felsenegg und Buchenegg. Aber wie gesagt unter der Woche kein Problem. Der Weg geht dann aber weiter in Richtung Albispass, Albishorn bis nach Sihlbrugg und bietet immer wieder schöne Aussischten und Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Leider wurde der Weg neu gestaltet und teilweise mit einem Zement / Erde gemisch verfesstigt. 
Vom Kammweg herab gibt es dann immerwieder Downhills oder Singletrails, welche ich aber noch nicht alle erkundet habe ..... 
Mittlerweile sind einige Wege für Biker gesperrt, dafür wurden am Uetliberg zwei Singletrail Downhills gebaut.

An Karten gibt es meines Erachtens als beste Alternative die "Swiss Single Trail Maps" oder die "Bike Explorer" Karten und CD´s 

Die Velostrecken sind dann nach Farben ähnlich der Skipisten sortiert:
Blau = leicht; rot = Mittel; Schwarz = schwer
Sie geben ebenfalls Auskunft über die Streckenart:
Strasse (durchgezogen), Forstweg (gestrichelt) und Trail (gepunktet)


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Interessant.......
> Afugrnud enier Sduite an enier Elingshcen Unvirestiät ist es eagl, in wlehcer Rienhnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbae am rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset knan ttolaer Bölsdinn sien, und du knasnt es torztedm onhe Porbelme lseen. Das ghet dseahlb, wiel wir nchit Bcuhtsbae für Bcuhtsbae enizlen lseen, snodren Wröetr als Gnaezs.



Stimmt, aber wielange hast du gebraucht diesen Satz zu schreiben  

Dir muss ja wirklich langweilig sein


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Interessant.......
> Afugrnud enier Sduite an enier Elingshcen Unvirestiät ist es eagl, in wlehcer Rienhnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbae am rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset knan ttolaer Bölsdinn sien, und du knasnt es torztedm onhe Porbelme lseen. Das ghet dseahlb, wiel wir nchit Bcuhtsbae für Bcuhtsbae enizlen lseen, snodren Wröetr als Gnaezs.



 War heir shocn mal Tmhea.


----------



## caroka (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber wielange hast du gebraucht diesen Satz zu schreiben
> 
> Dir muss ja wirklich langweilig sein


Kopiert 



Arachne schrieb:


> War heir shocn mal Tmhea.



Weiß ich gar nicht mehr.... 

Wer kennt die vier Lieblingstiere einer Frau......?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kopiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sind das Nerz, Fuchs, Otzelot und Esel 

Habs gefunden:
Ein Jaguar in der Garage, ein Tiger im Bett, ein Nerz im Schrank und ein Esel, der alles bezahlt! ...


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kopiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gatte, Freund, Liebhaber und?


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gatte, Freund, Liebhaber und?





mzaskar schrieb:


> sind das Nerz, Fuchs, Otzelot und Esel
> 
> Habs gefunden:
> Ein Jaguar in der Garage, ein Tiger im Bett, ein Nerz im Schrank und ein Esel, der alles bezahlt! ...



Paßt ja fast...


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Den nutzte ich bei schönem Wetter zur Heimfahrt von der A*****. Unter der Woche geht es eigentlich, ausser zwischen Felsenegg und Buchenegg. Aber wie gesagt unter der Woche kein Problem. Der Weg geht dann aber weiter in Richtung Albispass, Albishorn bis nach Sihlbrugg und bietet immer wieder schöne Aussischten und Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Leider wurde der Weg neu gestaltet und teilweise mit einem Zement / Erde gemisch verfesstigt.
> Vom Kammweg herab gibt es dann immerwieder Downhills oder Singletrails, welche ich aber noch nicht alle erkundet habe .....
> Mittlerweile sind einige Wege für Biker gesperrt, dafür wurden am Uetliberg zwei Singletrail Downhills gebaut.
> 
> ...



G*il!!! Gab es früher noch nicht...  Vielen Dank!!


----------



## caroka (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sind das Nerz, Fuchs, Otzelot und Esel
> 
> Habs gefunden:
> Ein Jaguar in der Garage, ein Tiger im Bett, ein Nerz im Schrank und ein Esel, der alles bezahlt! ...



Du bist auf dem Laufenden......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du bist auf dem Laufenden......



Vllt. war er ja schonmal der Esel


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du bist auf dem Laufenden......



Man(n) weiss was Frau wünschen 

nur, ich suche auch noch einen Esel


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. war er ja schonmal der Esel



Sind wir das nicht alle mal...


----------



## caroka (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. war er ja schonmal der Esel



Dann hätte er nicht die    dahinter gesetzt, sondern den  .


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. war er ja schonmal der Esel



Mal ist man Esel, mal der Tiger 

Aber am liebsten wäre mir der Jaguar ....... Dann klapt es auch mit der Nachbarin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Man(n) weiss was Frau wünschen
> 
> nur, ich suche auch noch einen Esel



Goldesel sind momentan aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal ist man Esel, mal der Tiger



Ziel: Maximierung der Tiger/Esel-Quote


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Goldesel sind momentan aus.



Wie deprimierend!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Goldesel sind momentan aus.



Goldeselinnen sind leider noch viel seltener


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Will in den Schnee    

Schaue mir gerade einen neuen Snowboardvideofilm an *schmacht*

Pirate Movie Producion - Boardbagged und den Teaser von Walk the Plank

Freue mich schon auf die ganzen Punkte, die ich durch Schneesport dem WP beisteuern kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

_Bäuerchen!!!_

P.S: Salat, Pasta, Waldmeistergötterspeise mit Vanille-Sauce


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Bäuerchen!!!_
> 
> P.S: Salat, Pasta, Waldmeistergötterspeise mit Vanille-Sauce



Da fällt mir ein, dass das komische Gefühl in meinem Magen Hunger sein könnte 

Glaube ich muss mal los und mir was zu essen fangen gehen


----------



## Tonino (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Bäuerchen!!!_
> 
> P.S: Salat, Pasta, Waldmeistergötterspeise mit Vanille-Sauce



Mir war gerade so als ob ich das Reigelübergreifend gehört hätte....


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Bäuerchen!!!_
> 
> P.S: Salat, Pasta, Waldmeistergötterspeise mit Vanille-Sauce


Danke! 


mzaskar schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, dass das komische Gefühl in meinem Magen Hunger sein könnte
> 
> Glaube ich muss mal los und mir was zu essen fangen gehen


Bin auch gerade am Frühstücken! (Rühreier mit Speck und Brot)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Mir war gerade so als ob ich das Reigelübergreifend gehört hätte....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Mir war gerade so als ob ich das Reigelübergreifend gehört hätte....





Arachne schrieb:


>



Tonino meinte R*ie*gelübergreifend


----------



## caroka (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich werd mir auch mal was zu essen machen.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich werd mir auch mal was zu essen machen.



Was gibt es denn  *Magenknurr*


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich werd mir auch mal was zu essen machen.



Was gibt`s?  

Habe immer noch Hunger!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich werd mir auch mal was zu essen machen.




Erst Essen, dann Küchentisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn  *Magenknurr*



Zwei Dumme...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zwei Dumme...



Na hoffentlich bin ich dann der Lachende Dritte


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tonino meinte R*ie*gelübergreifend



Seid ihr in Riegel aufgeteilt? Welche Geschmacksrichtung hast Du ?


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich bin ich dann der Lachende Dritte



überleg mal, wer von uns dreien das gerade wirklich problemlos verwirklichen könnte!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Seid ihr in Riegel aufgeteilt? Welche Geschmacksrichtung hast Du ?



Gerdi, an mir dürfen nur Frauen rumknabbern 

... und ich schleck' am Liebsten an süssen Schneckchen den Zuckerguss ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> überleg mal, wer von uns dreien das gerade wirklich problemlos verwirklichen könnte!



Du, Probleme hätte ich damit überhaupt keine


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerdi, an mir dürfen nur Frauen rumknabbern



och, wie schade!


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erst Essen, dann Küchentisch?



Die Arbeitsplatte ist auch OK 



Arachne schrieb:


> Zwei Dumme...



Bruder im Geiste 



wahltho schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich bin ich dann der Lachende Dritte



Wer zu spät kommt ...... 



Arachne schrieb:


> Seid ihr in Riegel aufgeteilt? Welche Geschmacksrichtung hast Du ?



Lakritze  ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Arbeitsplatte ist auch OK



Solange sie nicht aus Glas ist


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Lakritze  ???



Stange, oder Schnecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich finds G**l

erst Snowboard Video und nun drillert Roam 

Da macht das A****** richtig Spass .....


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Solange sie nicht aus Glas ist



Na so ein wenig Fakir spielen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Solange sie nicht aus Glas ist



... oder sie muss zumindest stossfest sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Stange, oder Schnecke?



Keine Lakritzschnecken, nur Rosinenschneckchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer zu spät kommt ......



Naja zu früh kommen ist auch nicht nett


----------



## caroka (31. Oktober 2007)

Es gab Kammkotelett mit Reis und Championsahnesoße aber nur warmgemacht.

Cheffe meint Ihr wärd noch schlimmer als er.

So, jetzt hab ich wieder was zun tun. Ich mach mal Feierabend.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Es gab Kammkotelett mit Reis und Championsahnesoße aber nur warmgemacht.
> 
> Cheffe meint Ihr wärd noch schlimmer als er.
> 
> So, jetzt hab ich wieder was zun tun. Ich mach mal Feierabend.



Cool, kommt die Arbet machst du Feierabend 

Glaube muss mal mit meinem Cheffe darüber reden 

Aber sind wir schlimm??? Glaub nicht quasi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Cool, kommt die Arbet machst du Feierabend
> 
> Glaube muss mal mit meinem Cheffe darüber reden
> 
> Aber sind wir schlimm??? Glaub nicht quasi



Wir sind doch nicht schlimm, wir sind nur...













... und wollen doch nur spielen


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2007)

guten morgen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guten morgen!!



Mahlzeit


----------



## powderJO (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...betty...



da ich hier gestern nach der betty und deren einstellungen gefragt habe und jetzt auch die meiner erste fahrt mit dem teil hinter mir liegt ein kurzer erfahrungsbericht: geil. 
kann es nicht anders beschreiben, die lampe ist wirklich sauhell. kein vergleich zu meiner mirage evo + evox, die ich bisher am lenker hatte. für mich hat sich der kauf schon jetzt gelohnt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2007)

@ gerd 
wann bist du denn zu hause.. ?? würde so gegen 8 kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... ein kurzer erfahrungsbericht: geil.
> kann es nicht anders beschreiben, die lampe ist wirklich sauhell ... für mich hat sich der kauf schon jetzt gelohnt.



 Sach' ich doch


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ gerd
> wann bist du denn zu hause.. ?? würde so gegen 8 kommen



bin da. Wirst Du gefahren?


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin da. Wirst Du gefahren?



weiß ich selbst noch nicht so ganz, aber ich denke eher zug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (31. Oktober 2007)

Geht jemand zur EuroMold Anfang Dezember? Oder hat jemand Karten oder kann mich mitnehmen.


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Geht jemand zur EuroMold Anfang Dezember? Oder hat jemand Karten oder kann mich mitnehmen.



...Werkzeug- und Formenbaumesse...


----------



## caroka (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...Werkzeug- und Formenbaumesse...


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


>


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...Werkzeug- und Formenbaumesse...



Welche Formen werden denn da gebaut


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Welche Formen werden denn da gebaut



müssen wir mal caroka fragen

hmmmmmmahhhhhhhhohhhhhhhhhh........


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Oktober 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

@Frühlingshähnchen: Wie sieht es denn mit euch am Montag Abend aus? (Erwarte da noch `ne Antwort.)


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Roam sucks   


Die ganze Woche noch nicht auf dem Rad und dann schaut man sich dieses Video an und möchte auch so durch die Gegend radeln, fliegen, hopsen und Spass haben   



Aber g****r Film 


Ich lieben den MOAB - Part muss da unbedingt mal wieder hin ........ Roadtrip US *yeahyeahyeah*


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Roam sucks
> 
> 
> Die ganze Woche noch nicht auf dem Rad und dann schaut man sich dieses Video an und möchte auch so durch die Gegend radeln, fliegen, hopsen und Spass haben
> ...



Ich fasse im Augenblick keinen Bikefilm an!!! Zu groß die Gefahr, meinen Erholungsvorsatz zu brechen...  

...und am Wochenende habe ich ja voraussichtlich Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fasse im Augenblick keinen Bikefilm an!!! Zu groß die Gefahr, meinen Erholungsvorsatz zu brechen...
> 
> ...und am Wochenende habe ich ja voraussichtlich Spaß!



Wäre der einzige Grund Morgen zur A***** zu gehen ...... damit ich aufs Velo komme


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wäre der einzige Grund Morgen zur A***** zu gehen ...... damit ich aufs Velo komme



Ich bekomme irgendwie immer noch kaum Luft und werde morgen wohl nochmal zu Hause bleiben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Apropos: Ich mach' mich jetzt mal auf's Bike Richtung Taunus


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Ich mach' mich jetzt mal auf's Bike Richtung Taunus



Dreggsack .....


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Ich mach' mich jetzt mal auf's Bike Richtung Taunus



Viel Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

Hmmmmmm, Putenschnitzel mit Kartoffelgratin!


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm, Putenschnitzel mit Kartoffelgratin!



Hmm komme vorbei 

oder doch  lieber Salat und Fisch ....


----------



## Miss H (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm, Putenschnitzel mit Kartoffelgratin!




Ist das eine Einladung?


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ist das eine Einladung?



Hoffentlich hat er auch genug eingekauft 
Hab nämlich Hunger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Für die Freerider Fraktion der TaunusPlauscher ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xULVfROnyl8

Spass dabei


----------



## Miss H (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für die Freerider Fraktion der TaunusPlauscher ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xULVfROnyl8
> 
> Spass dabei





Davon wird mir in hundert Jahren im Traum noch schlecht


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmm komme vorbei
> 
> oder doch  lieber Salat und Fisch ....





Miss H schrieb:


> Ist das eine Einladung?





mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat er auch genug eingekauft
> Hab nämlich Hunger



Die immer mit ihren seltsamen Mengenangaben...  Zwei Putenschnitzel und zwei Portionen Kartoffelgratin schaffen es bei mir nicht mal ansatzweise ein Völlegefühl zu provozieren!   

Und bevor ihr mir nicht geholfen habt hier komplett einzuziehen, lasse ich sowieso niemanden in die Wohnung!


----------



## Miss H (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die immer mit ihren seltsamen Mengenangaben...  Zwei Putenschnitzel und zwei Portionen Kartoffelgratin schaffen es bei mir nicht mal ansatzweise ein Völlegefühl zu provozieren!
> 
> Und bevor ihr mir nicht geholfen habt hier komplett einzuziehen, lasse ich sowieso niemanden in die Wohnung!




Also haben wir keine Chance?


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Also haben wir keine Chance?



Wir definieren einfach dass Gerd fertig eingezogen ist  Die unfertigen Details werden dann in der Phase 2 erledigt


----------



## Miss H (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wir definieren einfach dass Gerd fertig eingezogen ist  Die unfertigen Details werden dann in der Phase 2 erledigt





Wir wollen doch nur essen, nicht räumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (31. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt ist er am Verdauen und reagiert nicht


----------



## Maggo (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wir definieren einfach dass Gerd fertig eingezogen ist  Die unfertigen Details werden dann in der Phase 2 erledigt



 details


----------



## Miss H (31. Oktober 2007)

Und jetzt is er einfag weg, verschwindibus - ausgeloggt


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> details


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Und jetzt is er einfag weg, verschwindibus - ausgeloggt



Ne, ne, bin da, aber voll im Streß: Essen, schlafen, essen, schlafen, essen,...


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für die Freerider Fraktion der TaunusPlauscher ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xULVfROnyl8
> 
> Spass dabei



jeah! wahnsinn! sehr schön, es kribbelt immer noch in der magengegend!


----------



## Cynthia (31. Oktober 2007)

Und bevor ihr mir nicht geholfen habt hier komplett einzuziehen, lasse ich sowieso niemanden in die Wohnung! 


Wie wäre Dir denn zu helfen? Mit einem Staubsauger?


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für die Freerider Fraktion der TaunusPlauscher ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xULVfROnyl8
> 
> Spass dabei



net schlecht, der singletrail   

@wahltho : nochmals tausend dank für dein angebot, hab mich aber für das 17er entschieden, da ich endlich mal wieder ne übersetzung wie früher haben will ...
dazu hab ich mir mal den mountain king für hinten gekauft. mal gucken, was der so taucht ...


----------



## ratte (31. Oktober 2007)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wie wäre Dir denn zu helfen? Mit einem Staubsauger?


Naja, der käme dann in Phase vier oder fünf.    

Sagt mal, was hat Hessen eigentlich für eine dumme Feiertagsregelung?  
Da muss man dringende Sachen bestellen und es geht nicht, weil überall sonst keiner arbeitet.
Und ich muss mich hier wohl wirklich noch einleben. Bei uns früher (Niederrhein) ging man zu St. Martin singen, zu Karneval auch, aber Halloween.... kann das nicht da bleiben, wo es her kommt?   

Hmm, bei den ganzen Abendessensbeschreibungen muss ich doch mal sehen, was mein Kühlschrank so her gibt.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Naja, der käme dann in Phase vier oder fünf.
> 
> Hmm, bei den ganzen Abendessensbeschreibungen muss ich doch mal sehen, was mein Kühlschrank so her gibt.



Fischfilet und Salat  glaube der Fisch hies Hoki oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was hat Hessen eigentlich für eine dumme Feiertagsregelung?
> Da muss man dringende Sachen bestellen und es geht nicht, weil überall sonst keiner arbeitet.
> Und ich muss mich hier wohl wirklich noch einleben. Bei uns früher (Niederrhein) ging man zu St. Martin singen, zu Karneval auch, aber Halloween.... kann das nicht da bleiben, wo es her kommt?



hessen hat keinen feiertag. weder heute noch morgen. anders siehts im osten oder süden aus. wo wolltest du denn bestellen ?

halloween kann von mir aus auch bleiben, wo es ist. die klingelnden kids nerven irgendwie ... zu mir haben sie sich aber dieses jahr noch nicht getraut. einfach zu dunkel hier im hinterhof  

was du aber zu halloween mal machen solltest : einen besuch der burg frankenstein (ohne bike  ) bei darmstadt. das ist ganz spaßig. besonders wenn meine   vor lauter monsterpanik einem solchen in die beine tritt   (es tat ihr nachher leid, weil sie glaubte, das monster sei eine frau gewesen ...  )


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Hoi Gerd 
auch für Dich interessant

http://www.runnersnews.de/wissenswertes/erkaeltung.htm

gefunden hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=305933


----------



## ratte (31. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hessen hat keinen feiertag. weder heute noch morgen. anders siehts im osten oder süden aus. wo wolltest du denn bestellen ?


Bei unserer Vertretung in NRW. Bei dem Wunsch nach Expresslieferung bis morgen bin ich da nochmal dezent drauf hingewiesen worden.  


> was du aber zu halloween mal machen solltest : einen besuch der burg frankenstein (ohne bike  ) bei darmstadt. das ist ganz spaßig. besonders wenn meine   vor lauter monsterpanik einem solchen in die beine tritt   (es tat ihr nachher leid, weil sie glaubte, das monster sei eine frau gewesen ...  )


Haben wir Samstag festgestellt, dass da zur Zeit abends immer die Hölle los ist. Heute wohl erst recht.


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

So, Abendessen: Sushi!


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Haben wir Samstag festgestellt, dass da zur Zeit abends immer die Hölle los ist. Heute wohl erst recht.



ja, tagsüber läuft das kinder-programm. abends geht´s dann zur sache  
war erst einmal da, aber das war ganz spaßig. vor allem weil die ganzen monster sich meistens die kreischenden weiber schnappen


----------



## ratte (31. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, tagsüber läuft das kinder-programm. abends geht´s dann zur sache
> war erst einmal da, aber das war ganz spaßig. vor allem weil die ganzen monster sich meistens die kreischenden weiber schnappen


Bei uns lief da gerade gar nichts, aber es waren Zelte und Deko aufgebaut und ein paar Plakate zeugten vom allabendlichen Treiben. 
Aber wir waren ja eh nur kurz da und sind dann zügig weiter. Abends wurds auf unserem Rückweg da schon voller.

Ist hier in der Gegend eigentlich irgendwas vernünftiges los?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

N'aabbeenndd,

bin aus den Tiefen des dunklen, kalten Taunuswaldes zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Also lasst mich mal kurz nachrechnen:

Morgens 00:51h + Abends 02:18h macht 03:09h insgesamt = 12 Punkte

Mist nur 6 Minuten an einem weiteren Punkt vorbei  

Ach so und 2 Punkte für Muckibude...

... wären also insgesamt 14 Punkte gewesen


----------



## caroka (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also lasst mich mal kurz nachrechnen:
> 
> Morgens 00:51h + Abends 02:18h macht 03:09h insgesamt = 12 Punkte
> 
> ...



 Du bist schon infiziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du bist schon infiziert.



Nö, ich fahr' nicht mehr und nicht weniger als sonst auch, aber alle rechnen hier jetzt schon vor, wieviel Punkte ihre Bike-Touren bringen und ich dachte da tu' ich das auch einfach mal


----------



## ratte (31. Oktober 2007)

Hoppala, hab gerade gemerkt, dass ich seit heute einen neuen Nachbarn habe...
...und gleichzeitig jemanden, der den Wald hier in der Gegend unter die Stollen nehmen will.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hoppala, hab gerade gemerkt, dass ich seit heute einen neuen Nachbarn habe...
> ...und gleichzeitig jemanden, der den Wald hier in der Gegend unter die Stollen nehmen will.



Neuer Nachbar, so, so


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hoppala, hab gerade gemerkt, dass ich seit heute einen neuen Nachbarn habe...
> ...und gleichzeitig jemanden, der den Wald hier in der Gegend unter die Stollen nehmen will.



Der arme Wald immer wird er mit Stollen und Vibramsohlen tracktiert mit spitzen Stöcken beharkt ....... 


Frieden für den Wald


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, Abendessen: Sushi!



Vorneweg `ne Tofu-Miso-Suppe mit Shiitake-Pilzen und Wakame-Algen und hinterher Ananas... Mittlerweile bin ich für heute einigermaßen gesättigt.


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hoppala, hab gerade gemerkt, dass ich seit heute einen neuen Nachbarn habe...
> ...und gleichzeitig jemanden, der den Wald hier in der Gegend unter die Stollen nehmen will.



Meine Nachbarin meinte vorhin, dass sie gerade recht velo-faul wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vorneweg `ne Tofu-Miso-Suppe mit Shiitake-Pilzen und Wakame-Algen und hinterher Ananas... Mittlerweile bin ich für heute einigermaßen gesättigt.



Aufhören!    

Das ist Quälerei - Ich will auch Sushi!!


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vorneweg `ne Tofu-Miso-Suppe mit Shiitake-Pilzen und Wakame-Algen und hinterher Ananas... Mittlerweile bin ich für heute einigermaßen gesättigt.



Igittt Tofu :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meine Nachbarin meinte vorhin, dass sie gerade recht velo-faul wäre.



So, so war Deine Nachbarin etwa zum Sushi-Essen da? 

Gut, dass sich auf Sushi nichts reimt


----------



## ratte (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist Quälerei - Ich will auch Sushi!!


Vielleicht, wenn wir gaaanz lieb 'Bitte, Bitte' sagen, lädt er uns mal ein...
...falls er das mit der Wohnung nochmal hinbekommt.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, so war Deine Nachbarin etwa zum Sushi-Essen da?
> 
> Gut, dass sich auf Sushi nichts reimt



Naja Uschi z.b.  und diverse Ableitungen


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2007)

so moin
bin jetzt fertig mit meiner chinasuppe *schwitz*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja Uschi z.b.  und diverse Ableitungen



Du meinst doch nicht etwa z.b.: Sushi auf die M..... von Uschi aber nur ohne B.....


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vorneweg `ne Tofu-Miso-Suppe mit Shiitake-Pilzen und Wakame-Algen und hinterher Ananas... Mittlerweile bin ich für heute einigermaßen gesättigt.



Das dürfte euch so und ähnlich, d.h. mit leckererem Sushi, auch in dem schon erwähnten Dezember erwarten!


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, so war Deine Nachbarin etwa zum Sushi-Essen da?
> 
> Gut, dass sich auf Sushi nichts reimt



Du Sau!


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja Uschi z.b.  und diverse Ableitungen





wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst doch nicht etwa z.b.: Sushi auf die M..... von Uschi aber nur ohne B.....



Euch ist schon klar, dass hier noch Minderjährige online sind!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

Am Popo: Habe mein HT-Hinterrad wieder.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst doch nicht etwa z.b.: Sushi auf die M..... von Uschi aber nur ohne B.....



Jetzt werd ich aber ganz rot im Gesicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Popo: Habe mein HT-Hinterrad wieder.



hatte mir überleg ob ich bei dir mit folgenden worten klingel : ,,Süßes, sonst gibts Saures,,


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

Gude Maggo, wer hat Dir denn die Finger bandagiert???


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hatte mir überleg ob ich bei dir mit folgenden worten klingel : ,,Süßes, sonst gibts Saures,,



Ich glaube, dass war einer der Gründe, weswegen ich so lange brauchte: Es hatte schon mal so `ne halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde vorher geklingelt...


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt werd ich aber ganz rot im Gesicht



Nur, wenn Tante Rosa zu bes...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar, dass hier noch Minderjährige online sind!?!



M.W. aber nur < 18, aber bereits > 16


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass war einer der Gründe, weswegen ich so lange brauchte: Es hatte schon mal so `ne halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde vorher geklingelt...



sowat aber auch.. bei mir war die heut auch schon 2 mal


----------



## ratte (31. Oktober 2007)

Gute Nacht zusammen, ich verkrümel mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sowat aber auch.. bei mir war die heut auch schon 2 mal



 wer die???


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Gute Nacht zusammen, ich verkrümel mich.



Wie jetzt schon ????

Wünsche angenehme NAchtruhe

GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar, dass hier noch Minderjährige online sind!?!



  



wahltho schrieb:


> M.W. aber nur < 18, aber bereits > 16





bin doch fast 18, bitte..


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Gute Nacht zusammen, ich verkrümel mich.



Kekse!!!  





Nacht!


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wer die???



soo soo kleine, kleine nervige verkleidete Kinder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Gute Nacht zusammen, ich verkrümel mich.



GN8 Radde - Träum süss von netten Nachbarn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> soo soo kleine, kleine nervige verkleidete Kinder



Na warte wenn die grossen Brüder kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> soo soo kleine, kleine nervige verkleidete Kinder



Du meinst so welche wie Du vor fünf bis sieben Jahren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin doch fast 18, bitte..



 ebend


----------



## caroka (31. Oktober 2007)

Dann mach ich mich auch mal vom Acker.


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na warte wenn die grossen Brüder kommen


neee  die ham alle keine großen brüder außer meine schwester die hat mich... 
bei tieren würd ich sagen ich steh am ende der nahrungskette 



wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst so welche wie Du vor fünf bis sieben Jahren?


danke das du mich nochmal diskret darauf hingewiesen hast  


wahltho schrieb:


> ebend


jippio


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mich auch mal vom Acker.



Komm rein Mädche ist doch viel zu kalt draussen auf dem Acker ... 


Nacht auch dir und schöne Träume


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mich auch mal vom Acker.



Wer hat DIch denn da so lange festgehalten??? Ist doch kalt da um die Jahreszeit!!! 

Ein Bett im Kohohornfeld, das ist immer frei, denn es ist...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Gn8 Caro


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Oktober 2007)

so ich bin dann auch mal weg
gn8 @ all


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so ich bin dann auch mal weg
> gn8 @ all



Diese Jugend 

Nacht auch dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

So, jetzt könne mer ja die Sau naus lasse!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, jetzt könne mer ja die Sau naus lasse!!!



Tun wir doch die ganze Zeit schon


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tun wir doch die ganze Zeit schon



Nö


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Oktober 2007)

n'abend!

bei mir war die Kinners sogar 4-5x  die wollten einfach nicht weggehen und rausgerückt haben se auch nix. Ham mich gefragt ob ich süßes oder saures will, haben mir dann aber nix gegeben. Da soll einer durchblicken   Am end wollten se Gummis  woher wissen die in dem alter denn das es sowas überhaupt gibt  

Nuja, hab se mit Gummibärchen abgespeißt und verzieh mich jetzt ins Bett, gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> n'abend!
> 
> bei mir war die Kinners sogar 4-5x  die wollten einfach nicht weggehen und rausgerückt haben se auch nix. Ham mich gefragt ob ich süßes oder saures will, haben mir dann aber nix gegeben. Da soll einer durchblicken   Am end wollten se Gummis  woher wissen die in dem alter denn das es sowas überhaupt gibt
> 
> Nuja, hab se mit Gummibärchen abgespeißt und verzieh mich jetzt ins Bett, gute Nacht



Es hatt schon Vorteile wenn die Türglocke defekt ist 

Nacht Grazy


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es hatt schon Vorteile wenn die Türglocke defekt ist



oder wenn man im schaurig dunklen hinterhof haust  

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nö



Schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

GN8 Fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> oder wenn man im schaurig dunklen hinterhof haust



Wer weiss' was da sonst noch so alles haust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Missy 

Du sprichst ja gar nicht mehr mit mir


----------



## Miss H (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, jetzt könne mer ja die Sau naus lasse!!!





dito  
jetzt gehts los - das Nachtprogramm


----------



## Miss H (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hallo Missy
> 
> Du sprichst ja gar nicht mehr mit mir




DFu gurkst ja dauernd durch den Wald heute mehr als 3 Stunden


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> dito
> jetzt gehts los - das Nachtprogramm



Hast Du bis eben Hinterrad-in-der-Vertikalen-versetzen geübt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> dito
> jetzt gehts los - das Nachtprogramm



Ulala,...

... dann zieh' schonmal die Strumpfhose aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> DFu gurkst ja dauernd durch den Wald heute mehr als 3 Stunden



Ich gurke nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (31. Oktober 2007)

telefon - bis gleich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> telefon - bis gleich



und schon wech zum telefons*x


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> und schon wech zum telefons*x



Telefonier nicht so lange!


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ulala,...
> 
> ... dann zieh' schonmal die Strumpfhose aus



@Missy: Du trägst doch hoffentlich keine Strumpf*hosen*!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> und schon wech zum telefons*x



... leider nicht mit mir


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Missy: Du trägst doch hoffentlich keine Strumpf*hosen*!!!



Hab das eher verstanden, dass Thomas dieselbigen auszieht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Missy: Du trägst doch hoffentlich keine Strumpf*hosen*!!!



Jetzt wär' eigentlich mal wieder so ein richtig gepflegtes B... D... D. S..! angesagt


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt wär' eigentlich mal wieder so ein richtig gepflegtes B... D... D. S..! angesagt



Hast Du sie schon aus?


----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du sie schon aus?



Wußte gar nicht, dass Stefan wieder zu besuch da ist!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab das eher verstanden, dass Thomas dieselbigen auszieht



Für Missy würde ich auch Strapse anziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Oktober 2007)

Guude hkn, was macht`s Torque?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt wär' eigentlich mal wieder so ein richtig gepflegtes B... D... D. S..! angesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

So Leute ich bin auch müde und mach mich ins Bett 

Treibt's nicht mehr zu dolle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



Ist derzeit einer der Lieblingssprüche von Gerdi


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute ich bin auch müde und mach mich ins Bett
> 
> Treibt's nicht mehr zu dolle



Jetzt wos gemütlich wird 

Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt wos gemütlich wird
> 
> Nacht



Gerdi und Du werdet schon mit Missy fertig werden, wenn sie denn nochmal auftaucht heute abend vom Telefons*x


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2007)

@Stefan: Komm jetzt nicht mehr rein, wieso auch immer


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Stefan: Komm jetzt nicht mehr rein, wieso auch immer



hmmm immer diese blöden Wintel kisten .... 

egal, becher ist alle, werd mich mal ins Bad stürtzen und dann kuscheln gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2007)

8:2


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> 8:2



was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich meld mich mal ab 

wünsche allen Plauscher eine gute und erholsame Nachtruhe.


Bis Morgen 

gud´s Nächtle


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2007)

für Luca:

Velo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xULVfROnyl8

Snow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlohL8nYj7k

viel Spass


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2007)

Lions vs. füchse


----------



## Miss H (31. Oktober 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ulala,...
> 
> ... dann zieh' schonmal die Strumpfhose aus



hab ich nicht an - niemals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (31. Oktober 2007)

is noch jemand da?


----------



## Miss H (31. Oktober 2007)

Also dann bis morgen


----------



## Zilli (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, jetzt könne mer ja die Sau naus lasse!!!


Guude, bin isch zu späd oddä was ?  (had hald viel zu due un grad bin isch noch am nachläse)


----------



## Zilli (1. November 2007)

Jou, die Säue habbe sisch verzoche ... un gude N8


----------



## habkeinnick (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude hkn, was macht`s Torque?





wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit hkn



gude - sorry nur F5 gedrückt gehabt und nicht gelesen.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. November 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> 8:2



fragen über fragen - eishockeyspiel?


----------



## habkeinnick (1. November 2007)

so ich hau mich auch mal hin - GN8


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> is noch jemand da?



Ja klar!   

Ups, wo seid ihr denn alle?  Da dreht man sich mal kurz rum und schon sind alle verschwunden...  

Nacht!


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

moin !


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

123 moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 123 moin.



da geht heut was


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

bin bereit ...

schei$$ 30 sek. schon wieder ...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

aktuelle wetterlage für langschläfer :

herrlich neblig bei angenehm kuschligen 0 (hornau) °C - 2,8 (iph) °C


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

die straßen sind aber nicht glatt, sondern furztrocken ...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

noch fragen ?

ach ja, mittlerweile ist es auch fast schon hell ...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

maggo, sach mal was ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

ich hasse es, die ganze vorarbeit machen zu müssen, während sich der rest im windschatten ausruht und nachher im zielsprint an mir knapp vorbeizieht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Ja Maggo, sach mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

moin wahltho ...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

moin caro ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

moin fux...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

habt ihr alle die nacht ohne beschädigungen überstanden ?


----------



## caroka (1. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin caro ...



Moin moin


----------



## caroka (1. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> habt ihr alle die nacht ohne beschädigungen überstanden ?



Klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> habt ihr alle die nacht ohne beschädigungen überstanden ?



Wer sollte uns beschädigen?


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

die halloween-kids drehen immer mehr am rad. sachbeschädigungen sind die folge  
über 200 anzeigen gingen gestern abend bei der polizei ein ...


----------



## caroka (1. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die halloween-kids drehen immer mehr am rad. sachbeschädigungen sind die folge
> über 200 anzeigen gingen gestern abend bei der polizei ein ...



Ich hab fast keine Halloween kids gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

So, mach mich mal Richtung FFM, bis gleich


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, mach mich mal Richtung FFM, bis gleich



na hoffentlich findest du heute den weg


----------



## ratte (1. November 2007)

Morgen zusammen, 

werde mich gleich mal vor's  Haus trauen. Bei uns zogen gestern diverse Kinder durch, ich hoffe, ohne Hinterlassenschaften. 

Brrr...na dann mal Abfahrt.


----------



## ratte (1. November 2007)

Und wie lange brauch ihr für 101?


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hab fast keine Halloween kids gesehen.



in hornau waren sie unterwegs. aber nur bis zum vorderen haus ...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Und wie lange brauch ihr für 101?



99


----------



## Zilli (1. November 2007)

Morsche,
immer diese Entscheidungen in der A*****zeit*gegendiewandtret*
98
un schüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. November 2007)

Meine Güte Leute, es sind noch fast 100 Posts bis zur K. Das könnte man doch auch ohne dieses sinnfreie Heruntergezähle erledigen. Es wäre doch schade, wenn sich über 10% dieses Threads nur um dieses K geht.  Wobei ich natürlich nachher schon gern zum Hatrick abstauben möchte.


----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die halloween-kids drehen immer mehr am rad. sachbeschädigungen sind die folge
> über 200 anzeigen gingen gestern abend bei der polizei ein ...



Das war zu unserer Zeit nicht anders...nur haben die Leute nicht gleich nach der Polizei geschrieen!


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Das war zu unserer Zeit nicht anders...nur haben die Leute nicht gleich nach der Polizei geschrieen!



das klingt grad so, als läge das bei dir schon jahrzehnte zurück


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wobei ich natürlich nachher schon gern zum Hatrick abstauben möchte.



ja nee, is klar ...

das werden wir zu verhindern wissen ...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

p.s. man kann auch sinnfreie posts schreiben, ohne herunterzuzählen ...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

z.b. den hier


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

oder den ...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

so, das sollte erst mal reichen


----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das klingt grad so, als läge das bei dir schon jahrzehnte zurück



also zwei bestimmt... ...auch wenn man es mir nicht ansieht  

Im Radio hieß es heute morgen, dass sogar Kinder geschlagen wurden. Die Kinder haben Häuser mit Eiern und Tomaten beworfen wenn sie keine Süßigkeiten bekommen haben. Das geschieht den Geizkragen recht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Im Radio hieß es heute morgen, dass sogar Kinder geschlagen wurden. Die Kinder haben Häuser mit Eiern und Tomaten beworfen wenn sie keine Süßigkeiten bekommen haben. Das geschieht den Geizkragen recht...



die sollen sich ihre süßigkeiten selber kaufen. für eier + tomaten hats ja anscheinend auch gereicht


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Im Radio hieß es heute morgen, dass sogar Kinder geschlagen wurden. Die Kinder haben Häuser mit Eiern und Tomaten beworfen wenn sie keine Süßigkeiten bekommen haben. Das geschieht den Geizkragen recht...


Gehts dir noch gut????
Wer seinen Spaß an Halloween hat und das Spiel mitmacht ist ja gut, aber wer von dem Ami-Import-Fest nichts hält, der muß sich doch nicht von Kindern bedrohen lassen oder Sachbeschädigung hin nehmen. Da hört bei mir jeder Spaß auf!   Zu meiner Zeit (und ich bin auch noch nicht so alt) gab es diesen Halloween-Scheiß in diesem Auzsmaß hier noch gar nicht!


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

ach, welch herrlicher sonnenschein aufm feldi


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wer seinen Spaß an Halloween hat und das Spiel mitmacht ist ja gut, aber wer von dem Ami-Import-Fest nichts hält, der muß sich doch nicht von Kindern bedrohen lassen oder Sachbeschädigung hin nehmen. Da hört bei mir jeder Spaß auf!   Zu meiner Zeit (und ich bin auch noch nicht so alt) gab es diesen Halloween-Scheiß in diesem Ausmaß hier noch gar nicht!



zustimm  

bei uns gibts ja schon den faschingszoll. ist auch manchmal ziemlich nervig und dazu noch gefährlich für die kids ...


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach, welch herrlicher sonnenschein aufm feldi



Schaust Du auf der A***** eigentlich hauptsächlich auf die Webcam, oder in den Plauschfred?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

bei uns in hornau waren die kids mit einem elternteil unterwegs. ich denke, da blieb das ganze auch im angemessenen rahmen


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> zustimm
> 
> bei uns gibts ja schon den faschingszoll. ist auch manchmal ziemlich nervig und dazu noch gefährlich für die kids ...



den hab` ich auch schon als ziemlich nervig empfunden. Die sind da auch mit Süßigkeiten nicht zufrieden, sondern wollen Bares!  Wegelagerer! Die werden mal Räuber, oder Politiker! Wobei ich den Unterschied nicht kenne...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schaust Du auf der A***** eigentlich hauptsächlich auf die Webcam, oder in den Plauschfred?



im plauschfred passiert meist mehr als aufm feldi.
ausserdem komm ich jetzt unter der woche da eh nicht mehr hin, von daher langt mal ein kurzer blick zum träumen


----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Gehts dir noch gut????
> Wer seinen Spaß an Halloween hat und das Spiel mitmacht ist ja gut, aber wer von dem Ami-Import-Fest nichts hält, der muß sich doch nicht von Kindern bedrohen lassen oder Sachbeschädigung hin nehmen. Da hört bei mir jeder Spaß auf!   Zu meiner Zeit (und ich bin auch noch nicht so alt) gab es diesen Halloween-Scheiß in diesem Auzsmaß hier noch gar nicht!



Früher hieß das Hexennacht und war auch nicht anders. Wie man es nennt ist doch wohl wurscht. Wir haben früher schon geklingelt und nach Süßigkeiten gefragt. Vielleicht war das wo du auch immer herbist anders. Vielleicht sind dir auch deine Nachbarskinder egal oder du magst vielleicht keine Kinder. Diesen Brauch gabs bei uns schon da wusste man von Amerika noch garnix. 
Ich rede hier nicht von Sachbeschädigung dann das ist natürlich nicht in Ordnung aber eine kleine Lektion gabs bei uns früher auch schon.

Na was interessieren mich andererleuts Kinder....typisch


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> maggo, sach mal was ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Ja Maggo, sach mal was


iss ja gut. hab ich schonmal erwähnt wie sehr mich die sche*iss autofahrerei morgens hierher ankotzt? ab montag gehts öfter mit beik, juhu!!!


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss ja gut. hab ich schonmal erwähnt wie sehr mich die sche*iss autofahrerei morgens hierher ankotzt? ab montag gehts öfter mit beik, juhu!!!



 Hoffentlich macht`s Wetter mit!


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Früher hieß das Hexennacht und war auch nicht anders. Wie man es nennt ist doch wohl wurscht. Wir haben früher schon geklingelt und nach Süßigkeiten gefragt. Vielleicht war das wo du auch immer herbist anders. Vielleicht sind dir auch deine Nachbarskinder egal oder du magst vielleicht keine Kinder. Diesen Brauch gabs bei uns schon da wusste man von Amerika noch garnix.
> Ich rede hier nicht von Sachbeschädigung dann das ist natürlich nicht in Ordnung aber eine kleine Lektion gabs bei uns früher auch schon.
> 
> Na was interessieren mich andererleuts Kinder....typisch



definiere doch mal "lektion". ich bin absolut kinderlieb und wenn da jemand in nem originellen kostüm irgendwo rumsteht und spaß an der sache hat spiel ich auch gerne mit. kinder die mit ner wäscheleine an der straße rumlungern und geld von dir wollen nur weil gerade fasching ist kann ich nicht unterstützen. und wenn so ein knirps meine mietbude mit eiern beschmeißen würde würd ich mit ihm/ihr mal bei meinem vermieter vorsprechen, ich glaub dann würden die sich das das nächste mal dreimal überlegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

So in Frankurt angekommen,...

... Strecke übers Industriegebiet in Münster auf 51 Minuten verlängert...

... bald bin ich bei 1 Stunde morgens


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Also Leute,...


... in den HR3-Nachrichten kam gerade, dass Kids wohl einen Hauseingang mit Rasierschaum verziert und sonst noch irgendwas angestellt haben...

... daraufhin gab es ein Ohrfeige und jetzt ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft wegen Körperverletzung.


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also Leute,...
> 
> 
> ... in den HR3-Nachrichten kam gerade, dass Kids wohl einen Hauseingang mit Rasierschaum verziert und sonst noch irgendwas angestellt haben...
> ...



heißt?


hat eigentlich mal wer nen link zum wp06/07?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

Natürlich meine ich keine Sachbeschädigung!!!!!
Wir haben früher Konfetti oder Schnipsel oder anderes Zeug im Garten verteilt. Wir haben nix kaputt gemacht sondern einfach dafür gesorgt das die Leute Arbeit mit dem Aufräumen hatten. 
Es will doch niemand sein Eigentum zerstört haben.


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So in Frankurt angekommen,...
> 
> ... Strecke übers Industriegebiet in Münster auf 51 Minuten verlängert...
> 
> ... bald bin ich bei 1 Stunde morgens



 Wie sagte caroka doch so treffend: Du bist auch schon infiziert!


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also Leute,...
> 
> 
> ... in den HR3-Nachrichten kam gerade, dass Kids wohl einen Hauseingang mit Rasierschaum verziert und sonst noch irgendwas angestellt haben...
> ...



Ohrfeige geht nicht! Aber mit dem Kind aufwischen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Die Kinder haben Häuser mit Eiern und Tomaten beworfen wenn sie keine Süßigkeiten bekommen haben. Das geschieht den Geizkragen recht...



Ne, das geht eindeutig zu weit 



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Gehts dir noch gut????



Solche Äußerungen empfinde ich als wenig hilfreich, um zu einer sachlichen Diskussion beizutragen


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

"Das Finanzministerium des US-Staates Iowa ... beschloss, Kürbisse nicht mehr unter Lebensmittel, sondern unter Dekorationsartikel zu klassifizieren - und die entsprechende Steuer einzuziehen. Wer von der sechsprozentigen Abgabe ausgenommen werden möchte, muss nun beim Erwerb eines oder mehrerer Kürbisse ein Formular ausfüllen, in dem er erklärt, den Kürbis tatsächlich verzehren zu wollen."

"Unklar ist noch, wie ein Kürbis zu bewerten ist, dessen Inneres gegessen, dessen Schale aber zur Dekoration verwendet wird. Bis zum Erlass einer entsprechenden Verordnung ist es deshalb angeraten, Zier- und Esskürbisse in Iowa getrennt zu versteuern oder zumindest einen kompetenten Steuerberater beziehungsweise Gemüseexperten zu Rate zu ziehen. Für den Fall einer Steuerprüfung sollte man zudem Kürbisrezepte bereithalten."


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ohrfeige geht nicht! Aber mit dem Kind aufwischen...



sind wir seelenverwand? dasselbe dachte ich mir auch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> heißt?



Erstmal nIx, ich habe nur wiedergegeben, was ich auf HR3 gehört habe und mich jeglicher Wertung enthalten


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sind wir seelenverwand? dasselbe dachte ich mir auch!


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

aber du mußt doch ne meinung haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> hat eigentlich mal wer nen link zum wp06/07?



Letztens hieß es noch irgendwo im WP-Forum, dass es den noch nicht gibt, sie aber dran a*******.

Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> heißt?



So jetzt meine Einschätzung:

Wenn mein Sohn zu mir käme und mir sagen würde jemand hätte ihn geohrfeigt, dann würde ich ihn fragen, was denn geschehen ist. Wenn er mir dann erzählen würde, dass er das Haus des Ohrfeigenden mit Eiern und Rasierschaum verziert hätte, würde ich ihm sagen, dass er sich dann nicht wundern muss, wenn er für so ein dämliches Verhalten eine Ohrfeige kassiert und, dass er sie eigentlich auch verdient hat und ich würde nicht zur Polizei rennen und Anzeige erstatten, sondern ihn dazu bringen sich zu entschuldigen und den Dreck wegzumachen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aber du mußt doch ne meinung haben!




muss man wirklich _immer_ eine Meinung haben und sie vor allen Dingen auch _immer_ kundtun?


----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

Bei uns hieß das alles noch Hexennacht...aber wie so vieles hat die Werbeindustrie ein amerikanisches Fest daraus gemacht. Es interessiert doch niemanden mehr ob irgendwelche Kinder von Haus zu Haus ziehen und nach Süßigkeiten fragen. Die hunderte Halloween-Partys bei denen konsumiert wird ist doch das Wichtige!


----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

ich würde nicht dulden, dass irgendwer fremdes mein Kind schlägt. Egal warum!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich würde nicht dulden, dass irgendwer fremdes mein Kind schlägt. Egal warum!



Dann sorge einfach für eine gute Erziehung Deines Kindes und Du wirst das Problem nie haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich würde nicht dulden, dass irgendwer fremdes mein Kind schlägt. Egal warum!



ich eigentlich auch nicht. was aber trotzdem auffällt ist, dass viele kids heutzutage null marnieren haben, wer weiß wie die eltern von speziell diesem knirps so unterwegs sind.


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann sorge einfach für eine gute Erziehung Deines Kindes und Du wirst das Problem nie haben



irgendwie war das genau das was ich in meinem letzten beitrag zu sagen versuchte.


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Guten Morgen ihr Plauscherfreundinnen und Freunde
Hoffe ihr hattet alle eine schöne und entspannende NAcht sowie einen angenehmen Weg zur A***** ... den ich mir heute nochmal erspare 





Arachne schrieb:


> "Das Finanzministerium des US-Staates Iowa ... beschloss, Kürbisse nicht mehr unter Lebensmittel, sondern unter Dekorationsartikel zu klassifizieren - und die entsprechende Steuer einzuziehen. Wer von der sechsprozentigen Abgabe ausgenommen werden möchte, muss nun beim Erwerb eines oder mehrerer Kürbisse ein Formular ausfüllen, in dem er erklärt, den Kürbis tatsächlich verzehren zu wollen."
> 
> "Unklar ist noch, wie ein Kürbis zu bewerten ist, dessen Inneres gegessen, dessen Schale aber zur Dekoration verwendet wird. Bis zum Erlass einer entsprechenden Verordnung ist es deshalb angeraten, Zier- und Esskürbisse in Iowa getrennt zu versteuern oder zumindest einen kompetenten Steuerberater beziehungsweise Gemüseexperten zu Rate zu ziehen. Für den Fall einer Steuerprüfung sollte man zudem Kürbisrezepte bereithalten."


    



wahltho schrieb:


> So jetzt meine Einschätzung:
> 
> Wenn mein Sohn zu mir käme und mir sagen würde jemand hätte ihn geohrfeigt, dann würde ich ihn fragen, was denn geschehen ist. Wenn er mir dann erzählen würde, dass er das Haus des Ohrfeigenden mit Eiern und Rasierschaum verziert hätte, würde ich ihm sagen, dass er sich dann nicht wundern muss, wenn er für so ein dämliches Verhalten eine Ohrfeige kassiert und, dass er sie eigentlich auch verdient hat und ich würde nicht zur Polizei rennen und Anzeige erstatten, sondern ihn dazu bringen sich zu entschuldigen und den Dreck wegzumachen.



kann dir teilweise zustimmen, würde aber den Ohrfeigenden zur Rede stellen. 



Tonino schrieb:


> Bei uns hieß das alles noch Hexennacht...aber wie so vieles hat die Werbeindustrie ein amerikanisches Fest daraus gemacht. Es interessiert doch niemanden mehr ob irgendwelche Kinder von Haus zu Haus ziehen und nach Süßigkeiten fragen. Die hunderte Halloween-Partys bei denen konsumiert wird ist doch das Wichtige!



Wir hatten früher auch Türklingeln mit Rasierschaum, Senf oder wahlweise Ketchup verziert .... wenn zu dolle war und sich jemand beschwerte gab es zu Hause erstmal Ärger und den Putzeimer in die Hand ....



Tonino schrieb:


> ich würde nicht dulden, dass irgendwer fremdes mein Kind schlägt. Egal warum!



Kinder schlagen geht grundsätzlich nicht


Muss jedoch gestehen, dass ich keine Kinder habe und das ganze somit nur der Theorie entspringt ....


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich würde nicht dulden, dass irgendwer fremdes mein Kind schlägt. Egal warum!



also ich halte mich für super kinderlieb und stand trotzdem schon mal kurz davor. Ich habe in `nem Laden eines Bio-Hofes verkauft und es kam ein Papi mit seinem antiautoritär (nicht) erzogenen Sohn. Dieser hat nicht nur alles angefingert, auch solche Artikel, die augescheinlich darunter litten, sondern auch gegen Scheiben und Möbel gehauen, rumrandaliert. Da der Vater überhaupt keine Anstalten machte seinem Sohn Einhalt zu gebieten, abgesehen von einem wirkungslosen "ach laß das doch mal jetzt", hatte bei mir nicht mehr viel gefehlt!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich eigentlich auch nicht. was aber trotzdem auffällt ist, dass viele kids heutzutage null marnieren haben, wer weiß wie die eltern von speziell diesem knirps so unterwegs sind.



Sorry, wenn jemand Sachbeschädigung begeht, dann muss man davon ausgehen, dass der Geschädigte evtl. reflexartig reagiert und sich nicht voll im Griff hat. Eine Ohrfeige ist finde ich auch noch eine verkraftbare Reaktion, unter Umständen gehört er auch noch zur älteren Generation für die eine Ohrfeige noch etwas ganz Normales war - da würde ich ihm als Eltern des Kindes nie einen Strick draus drehen, sondern eher den Panz zur Raison bringen, denn letztendlich habe ich als Elternteil dabei *versagt* meinem Kind Manieren beizubringen, wenn er sowas tut oder sich an sowas beteiligt


----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann sorge einfach für eine gute Erziehung Deines Kindes und Du wirst das Problem nie haben



Gewalt an Kindern? Jetzt bin ich aber etwas verunsichert??


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

ich habe mal mit einem ähnlich verzogenen flegel gespielt. die ganze zeit ging das gut, bis zu dem zeitpunkt wo er mit nem stock in meine richtung geschlagen hat. die eltern haben es jedenfalls nicht verstanden warum ich den stock gleich in drei teile brechen und in die mülltonne stecken musste. der kleine hat daraufhin nen heulanfall wegen seines schönen stocks gehabt und wollte anschliessend auch nicht mehr mit mir spielen.


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Gewalt an Kindern? Jetzt bin ich aber etwas verunsichert??



glaube nicht, dass es hier jemanden gibt der o.g. für gut heißen würde. ich denek hier liegt ein missverständnis vor.


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Kinder schlagen geht grundsätzlich nicht
> 
> 
> Muss jedoch gestehen, dass ich keine Kinder habe und das ganze somit nur der Theorie entspringt ....





Tonino schrieb:


> Gewalt an Kindern? Jetzt bin ich aber etwas verunsichert??



Bleibt mal auf dem Teppich! Gewalt ist nicht gleich Gewalt. Jede erzieherische Maßnahme könnte man, wenn man will, als Gewalt klassifizieren...

wahltho meint bestimmt auch nicht, dass er eine Ohrfeige bei seinem Sohn akzeptieren würde, die ihm Nasenbluten, oder gar eine gebrochene Nase verschaffen würde. Ist alles `ne Frage der Angemessenheit.


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn jemand Sachbeschädigung begeht, dann muss man davon ausgehen, dass der Geschädigte evtl. reflexartig reagiert und sich nicht voll im Griff hat. Eine Ohrfeige ist finde ich auch noch eine verkraftbare Reaktion, unter Umständen gehört er auch noch zur älteren Generation für die eine Ohrfeige noch etwas ganz Normales war - da würde ich ihm als Eltern des Kindes nie einen Strick draus drehen, sondern eher den Panz zur Raison bringen, denn letztendlich habe ich als Elternteil dabei *versagt* meinem Kind Manieren beizubringen, wenn er sowas tut oder sich an sowas beteiligt



aber für diesen, wenn auch verständlichen reflex sollte es auch eine erklärung seitens des schlagenden geben. ansonsten stimme ich dir voll zu, in ergänzung hätte ich aber noch anzumerken, dass die ohrfeige ja dann eigentlich dem versagenden elternteil gilt. das ist wie mit den kampfhunden und deren haltern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Gewalt an Kindern? Jetzt bin ich aber etwas verunsichert??



Wer hat hier von Gewalt an Kindern gesprochen? 

Sorge einfach dafür, dass Dein Kind lernt, das Eigentum, die Privatsphäre und den Frieden anderer Leute zu respektieren. Wenn es sich daran hält, wird es auch nie in die Situation kommen, dass ein anderer Mensch ihm auf Grund seines Verhaltens zu nahe kommt 


Deine Tochter ist noch sehr klein, mein Sohn ist schon ein Teenie - Vielleicht sollten wir uns in 10 Jahren nochmal unterhalten, ich glaube Dir fehlt da noch ein wenig Erfahrung


----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> glaube nicht, dass es hier jemanden gibt der o.g. für gut heißen würde. ich denek hier liegt ein missverständnis vor.



ich verstehe das schon...er hat mit Sicherheit ein gesundes verhältnis dazu was ein Ohrfeige ist und was dann schon in Gewalt endet, aber weiß das auch der Fremde an dessen Tür mein Kind geklingelt hat??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aber für diesen, wenn auch verständlichen reflex sollte es auch eine erklärung seitens des schlagenden geben.



Vllt. hat es die ja auch gegeben, wir kennen doch nur einen Bruchteil der Geschichte und debattieren schon wieder, ohne evtl. notwendige Details der Geschichte zu kennen ;9

Ich wusste schon, warum ich eigentlich kein Statement hierzu abgeben wollte


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich verstehe das schon...er hat mit Sicherheit ein gesundes verhältnis dazu was ein Ohrfeige ist und was dann schon in Gewalt endet, aber weiß das auch der Fremde an dessen Tür mein Kind geklingelt hat??



hoffentlich, ansonsten ist es sicher gerechtfertigt da auch zu entsprechenden maßnahmen zu greifen.


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. hat es die ja auch gegeben, wir kennen doch nur einen Bruchteil der Geschichte und debattieren schon wieder, ohne evtl. notwendige Details der Geschichte zu kennen ;9
> 
> Ich wusste schon, warum ich eigentlich kein Statement hierzu abgeben wollte



ja, aber so kommen wir auf ne ansatzweise vernünftige art der nächsten k frage näher.  

man kann ja das ganze auch fiktiv besprechen in form von was wäre wenn.


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

42.


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Ist doch auf jeden Fall besser, als runter zu zählen.


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, aber so kommen wir auf ne ansatzweise vernünftige art der nächsten k frage näher.
> 
> man kann ja das ganze auch fiktiv besprechen in form von was wäre wenn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ... aber weiß das auch der Fremde an dessen Tür mein Kind geklingelt hat??



Du meinst dessen Tür diese Kinder mit Eiern und Rasierschaum verziert haben 

Also wenn Dein Kind in das Alter für Halloween kommt, würde ich Dir schonmal dringend empfehlen, dafür zu sorgen, dass sie nur in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen unterwegs ist, in erster Linie zum Schutz Deines Kindes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hoffentlich, ansonsten ist es sicher gerechtfertigt da auch zu entsprechenden maßnahmen zu greifen.



Sprichst Du gerade von mir Maggo?


----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

wenn meine Tochter in das Halloweenalter kommt werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht mehr von ihrer Seite weichen, egal ob Halloween ist oder nicht


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> wenn meine Tochter in das Halloweenalter kommt werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht mehr von ihrer Seite weichen, egal ob Halloween ist oder nicht



Oje, die Ärmste...wird Dir schon was husten!!


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sprichst Du gerade von mir Maggo?



wie meinen? ich spreche davon dass ich es ansatzweise verstehen könnte wenns ne ohrfeige ist. wenn danach allerdings der kiefer knackt so gnade ihm gott.


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sprichst Du gerade von mir Maggo?



Ne, von dem ohrfeigenden Typen. Oder?


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie meinen? ich spreche davon dass ich es ansatzweise verstehen könnte wenns ne ohrfeige ist. wenn danach allerdings der kiefer knackt so gnade ihm gott.



Über sowas darf ich überhaupt nicht nachdenken. Meine (gedankliche) Gewaltbereitschaft würde mich zu sehr erschrecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> wenn meine Tochter in das Halloweenalter kommt werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht mehr von ihrer Seite weichen, egal ob Halloween ist oder nicht



Das Haloweenalter das ich meine fängt bereits in der Grundschule an 

Wenn Deine Tochter in das Halloweenalter kommt, das Du meinst, dann sorgt sie dafür, dass Du gar nicht mehr mitbekommst, was abgeht, dann hast Du hoffentlich dafür gesorgt, dass sie gut aufgeklärt ist, die Pille nimmt immer ein Kondom verwendet ...

... und das Eigentum anderer Leute nicht beschädigt


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

musst ja auch nicht mehr allzulange drüber nachdenken. höchstens noch 35 posts. dann iss ruhe und wir können wieder vom biken träumen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie meinen? ich spreche davon dass ich es ansatzweise verstehen könnte wenns ne ohrfeige ist. wenn danach allerdings der kiefer knackt so gnade ihm gott.



 Ok, Du sprichst von dem Geschädigten, dem die Hand ausgerutscht ist - Natürlich bei mehr als einer Ohrfeige würde bei mir als Eltern auch der Spass aufhören


----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Haloweenalter das ich meine fängt bereits in der Grundschule an
> 
> Wenn Deine Tochter in das Halloweenalter kommt, das Du meinst, dann sorgt sie dafür, dass Du gar nicht mehr mitbekommst, was abgeht, dann hast Du hoffentlich dafür gesorgt, dass sie gut aufgeklärt ist, die Pille nimmt immer ein Kondom verwendet ...
> 
> ... und das Eigentum anderer Leute nicht beschädigt




oh Gott.....bitte streu doch noch etwas Salz in die Wunde.  

Ich hab jetzt schon Angst vor dieser Zeit!!!


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> oh Gott.....bitte streu doch noch etwas Salz in die Wunde.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt schon Angst vor dieser Zeit!!!



kann ich verstehen, ich würde ihn dennoch nicht gott nennen, soooooo toll isser auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> musst ja auch nicht mehr allzulange drüber nachdenken. höchstens noch 35 posts. dann iss ruhe und wir können wieder vom biken träumen.



 Nächstes Mal zählen wir wieder runter; ist weniger aufreibend!


----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

wenn wir heute Besuch bekommen und die bringen ihren kleinen Sohn mit dann schaue ich den schon immer ganz grimmig an damit er jetzt schon weiß das mit mir später nicht zu spaßen sein wird!!


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

ich muss hier sitzen im Nebel, alles Grau in Grau, kein Sonnenstrahl der sich in mein Zimmer verirrt, die Blätter hängen welk und farblos an den Bäumen, kein farbenprächtiges Herbstgefühl stellt sich und dann das


http://www.flumserberg.ch/winter/de/news/livecams.htm



*ich will in die Berge, mit dem Rad in die Sonne *

und nicht hier hustend und schnäuzend sitzen und sinnfreie Post´s posten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kann ich verstehen, ich würde ihn dennoch nicht gott nennen, soooooo toll isser auch wieder nicht.



Wieso die Frauen schreien auch immer begeistert "Oh Gott!!!"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> wenn wir heute Besuch bekommen und die bringen ihren kleinen Sohn mit dann schaue ich den schon immer ganz grimmig an damit er jetzt schon weiß das mit mir später nicht zu spaßen sein wird!!



Deine Tochter tut mir heute schon leid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

22


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> wenn wir heute Besuch bekommen und die bringen ihren kleinen Sohn mit dann schaue ich den schon immer ganz grimmig an damit er jetzt schon weiß das mit mir später nicht zu spaßen sein wird!!



stell dir mal das gesicht des vaters des kleinen jungen vor. dessen vater wird wahrscheinlich wenn deine tochter dort zu besuch ist genau das gegenteil machen. du weißt ja wie das ist mit dem unterschied zwischen männern und frauen in dieser hinsicht.


----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Deine Tochter tut mir heute schon leid



ich glaube das ist der Italiener in mir.


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso die Frauen schreien auch immer begeistert "Oh Gott!!!"



Na ja da find ich Löwe, Tiger oder Hengst schon besser 


als Gott muss man sich immer so benehmen


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Deine Tochter tut mir heute schon leid



Mir tut Tonino jetzt schon leid!


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Die Postgeschwindigkeit ist mir heut eindeutig zu schnell muss ja auch noch was a***** so nebenher


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir tut Tonino jetzt schon leid!



Was glaubst du wann er die ersten grauen Haare bekommt


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was glaubst du wann er die ersten grauen Haare bekommt



Wenn sie 13/14 ist wird er komplett ergraut sein!


----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was glaubst du wann er die ersten grauen Haare bekommt



die habe ich vereinzelt schon und werde bei jedem neuen weißen Haar von meiner Freundin auf dieses aufmerksam gemacht...das gefällt ihr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

in jedem Fall bekommt sie mit 5 einen Teddy mit GPS Empfänger und später einen im Handy...


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

sei froh, dass du noch welche hast, egal welche farbe. mein schwager hatte mit mitte 20 schon fast nichts mehr da oben.


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> in jedem Fall bekommt sie mit 5 einen Teddy mit GPS Empfänger und später einen im Handy...



hast du spaceballs gesehen? da gabs doch dot matrix diese zofe von prinzessin vespa. wäre doch auch ne möglichkeit.


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

jungfrauenalarm jungfrauenalarm jungfrauenalarm


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

ich geh mal nen tee holen. ihr seid ja alle total eingerostet.


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jungfrauenalarm jungfrauenalarm jungfrauenalarm



wo wo wo wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sei froh, dass du noch welche hast, egal welche farbe. mein schwager hatte mit mitte 20 schon fast nichts mehr da oben.



erschreckend, wenn Du so Leute aus Deiner Jugend kennst und später wieder triffst...  Ich kannte da mal einen mit einer Art Afrolook.


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh mal nen tee holen. ihr seid ja alle total eingerostet.



Los, jetzt schnell, so lange ein Konkurrent weg ist!


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

schon wieder zurück.


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

jaja die Jugend die ins Alter uebergeht .....
Ist manchmal schlimm wenn ich zuhause alte Schulkollegen treffen .......

auauauauaua


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wo wo wo wo



bestimmt nicht draußen im Nebel; komm gefälligst zurück an die Tastatur!


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

3,2,1, mainz oder wiesbaden


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schon wieder zurück.



Spielverderber!


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

die liegen alle schon auf der lauer. mal schaun wers macht.


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

mist knapp daneben


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

30s würde ich sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

ich geh mal signatur ändern......


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mist knapp daneben



ganz knapp...endlich kann ich zu meinem Tee!


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

stimmt 3s oder so  

Glückwunsch Maggo


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich geh mal signatur ändern......



Wann wird gefeiert?


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

l l l l l 
v  v  v


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ganz knapp...endlich kann ich zu meinem Tee!



juup und ich zum Frühstücken, duschen und so alles


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wann wird gefeiert?



muss erst aufräumen.


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> juup und ich zum Frühstücken, duschen und so alles



ach stimmt, da fehlt noch mehr als nur der Tee...


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> muss erst aufräumen.



Maggo, glaubst Du wirklich, mich könnte was erschrecken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Glückwunsch Maggo 

Konnte leider nicht Mitspielen, weil mir mein Chef dazwischen gekommen ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jungfrauenalarm jungfrauenalarm jungfrauenalarm



Also ne Leute aus dem Alter des Büchsenöffners bin ich 'raus


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Maggo
> 
> Konnte leider nicht Mitspielen, weil mir mein Chef dazwischen gekommen ist



igitt....


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also ne Leute aus dem Alter des Büchsenöffners bin ich 'raus



Du Ärmster!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du Ärmster!



Also Gerd, jetzt sach nicht ernsthaft, dass Du auf so 'nen Stress noch Bock hättest


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also Gerd, jetzt sach nicht ernsthaft, dass Du auf so 'nen Stress noch Bock hättest



Naja die älteren sind halt anspruchsvoller, macht die Sache auch nicht immer einfacher 

aber meist spassiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

glückwunsch maggo  

aber hattest ja leichtes spiel, da ich durch ne sitzung verhindert war   

immerhin, ist ja nicht nur runtergezählt worden, sondern ordentlich diskutiert. muß aber abschließend feststellen, dass sich das runterzählen leichter nachlesen lässt


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also Gerd, jetzt sach nicht ernsthaft, dass Du auf so 'nen Stress noch Bock hättest



Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich das bisher nie als Streß empfunden! Ok, man muß halt sehr geduldig sein. Damit hab` ich aber keinen Streß!


----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich das bisher nie als Streß empfunden! Ok, man muß halt sehr geduldig sein. Damit hab` ich aber keinen Streß!



Den Stress hat man ja auch erst nachher!!


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Den Stress hat man ja auch erst nachher!!



ok, diesbezüglich war es bei mir aber immer egal, wie erfahren das Mädel war!  Naja, nicht ganz...


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, diesbezüglich war es bei mir aber immer egal, wie erfahren das Mädel war!  Naja, nicht ganz...



alles was bei 3 nicht auf den Bäumen ist


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

*Bäuerchen*

um es mal mit den Worten von Thomas auf den Punkt zu bringen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> um es mal mit den Worten von Thomas auf den Punkt zu bringen



_Erbsensuppe!!!_

und Preiselbeerquark


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Erbsensuppe!!!_
> 
> und Preiselbeerquark



Lecker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Lecker





... mit zwei Würsten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> alles was bei 3 nicht auf den Bäumen ist



Der ist gerade auf Dienstreise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der ist gerade auf Dienstreise



In den Wald 

was ist dem mit dem Supershuttle ???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. November 2007)

Glückwunsch dem K-Sieger Maggo.   Ich war leider unterwegs und konnte meinen Titel nicht verteidigen. 

Zum Thema heute morgen: Es mag sein, daß ich heute morgen etwas aggressiv geschrieben habe, da mein Morgen alles andere als gut war. Dennoch halte ich meine Worte für vertretbar. Abschließend noch zum Thema: Ich mag Kinder und hab nichts dagegen, wenn diese ihren Spaß haben wollen. Es gibt sicher genügend Leute, die bei der Halloween-Sache mitmachen. Die Leute, die aber nicht mitmachen wollen oder evtl. gar nicht wissen, was das ist (meine Oma z.B. weiß das garantiert nicht) sollten nicht dazu genötigt werden. Und eine Tomate an der Hauswand ist definitiv Sachbeschädigung. Das weiß jeder, der das mal weg machen mußte (mein Elternhaus hatte mal eine ähnliche Obst-Atacke vom nahegelegenen Spielplatz zu verzeichnen, die man heute noch auf etwa 5 m Höhe an der Wand bewundern kann). Am besten noch auf einer weißen Wand in einer schwer zugängigen Höhe am Haus eines 60+ Bewohners. Irgendwo hört der Spaß einfach auf und es ist Sache der Eltern, ihren Kindern die Grenzen zu erklären. 
Das Schlagen von Kindern lehne ich übrigens grundsätzlich ab, insbesondere bei fremden Kindern.


----------



## caroka (1. November 2007)

Okay, war ja eine interessante Diskussion vorhin. Schade dass ich nicht dabei war. Jetzt geh ich erst mal an Herd. Bis gleich......

Glückwunsch Maggo


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Okay, war ja eine interessante Diskussion vorhin. Schade dass ich nicht dabei war. Jetzt geh ich erst mal an Herd. Bis gleich......
> 
> Glückwunsch Maggo



 Wann ist`s fertig?


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> In den Wald
> 
> was ist dem mit dem Supershuttle ???



Ich war nicht gemeint!  Fühle mich auch immer noch nicht nach draußen...

Über das Supershuttle hab` ich schon geschrieben. Nicht gelesen?


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Okay, war ja eine interessante Diskussion vorhin. Schade dass ich nicht dabei war. Jetzt geh ich erst mal an Herd. Bis gleich......
> 
> Glückwunsch Maggo



Was gibt es denn heute


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich war nicht gemeint!  Fühle mich auch immer noch nicht nach draußen...
> 
> Über das Supershuttle hab` ich schon geschrieben. Nicht gelesen?



wer die SuFu nutzt hat Chancen etwas zu finden 

Glaube ich muss mir selbst mal ein Bild machen. Mein Händler hat beide Modelle, das Supershuttle und das Ironwood, vorrätig. Werde aber noch etwas  warten un dann auch mal einen Ausflug in die Berge mit machen. Am besten eine Strecke die ich vorher mit der Ziege befahren habe um einen Vergleich zu haben.

Danke für die Schilderung deiner Eindrücke


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wer die SuFu nutzt hat Chancen etwas zu finden
> 
> Glaube ich muss mir selbst mal ein Bild machen. Mein Händler hat beide Modelle, das Supershuttle und das Ironwood, vorrätig. Werde aber noch etwas  warten un dann auch mal einen Ausflug in die Berge mit machen. Am besten eine Strecke die ich vorher mit der Ziege befahren habe um einen Vergleich zu haben.
> leider gibt es hier keine Nicolairäder zum Probefahren-......
> ...


jetzt hats mich völlig verwirrt ..... wollte eigentlich nur etwas ergänzen und mich nicht selbst zitieren 

tstststs ..... was wohl in der Medizin war heute Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich war nicht gemeint!



Ne Gerd, Du warst wirklich nicht gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Ich kann keine Fotos mehr hochladen ..... was mach ich falsch


----------



## caroka (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wann ist`s fertig?





mzaskar schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn heute



Es gab Sauerbraten. 

Zur Diskussion möchte ich auch nocheinmal mein Statement abgeben, als Fachfrau sozusagen.

Gewalt ist grundsätzlich abzulehnen. Doch man sollte bedenken, dass man nur vor der eigenen Tür kehren kann. 
Wenn ich mit meinen Kindern an einer roten Ampel stehe und jemand überquert bei rot die Straße, bringt es nichts sich über den "Regelbrecher" aufzuregen. Ich muss meinem Kind beibringen, sich in einer Welt zurechtzufinden, in der es nicht immer rechtens zugeht.  Auf mein Kind kann ich noch Einfluss nehmen, auf einen fremden Erwachsenen wohl kaum. 
Sicher sollte man die Ohrfeige nocheinmal ansprechen, doch genauso selbstverständlich muss die Regelung des Schadens sein, bzw. die Säuberung der Hauswand.


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kann keine Fotos mehr hochladen ..... was mach ich falsch



Bist Du blond?


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Es gab Sauerbraten.
> ...



 Wie?? Es gab???


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Hmmmmm, hier riecht es schon so nach meinem Basmati-Reis!


----------



## caroka (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie?? Es gab???



Ich dachte Du magst das nicht. Aber in Deinem Zustand könntest Du doch sowieso nicht kommen. 

Schade, muss wieder weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Es gab Sauerbraten.




Wie hab mir doch gerade erst die Serviette umgebunden und noch gar nichts abbekommen ....



Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du blond?



Ein bischen schon 

Aber es geht wirklich ned ... wähle die Bildchen aus und drücke auf upload .... dann dauert es eine Weile dann sagt Bild upgeloaded oder so und ich schau un d nichts kein neues Bild da


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber es geht wirklich ned ... wähle die Bildchen aus und drücke auf upload .... dann dauert es eine Weile dann sagt Bild upgeloaded oder so und ich schau un d nichts kein neues Bild da


Falsches Album ausgewählt?


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du magst das nicht. Aber in Deinem Zustand könntest Du doch sowieso nicht kommen.
> 
> Schade, muss wieder weg.



Ph - ich kann immer!


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Falsches Album ausgewählt?



mein Album so mittenrein, habs auch mal mit einem neuen Album gemacht .... nichts

ist zum heulen


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2007)

gudee


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Habe eben telefonisch mitgeteilt bekommen, dass meine Telefonnummer für ein Jubiläumslos der süddeutschen Klassenlotterie ausgewählt wurde.  Ich konnte auf die Frage, ob ich teilnehmen wolle gerade so noch nein sagen und schon war ich grußlos weggedrückt... Gesöcks!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sicher sollte man die Ohrfeige nocheinmal ansprechen, doch genauso selbstverständlich muss die Regelung des Schadens sein, bzw. die Säuberung der Hauswand.



Ansprechen ist ok, aber in einem solchen Fall w/ einer Ohrfeige zu veranlassen, dass gegen den Geschädigten strafrechtlich vorgegangen absolut nicht...

... und ich würde das Kind die Eier und den Rasierschaum persönlich entfernen lassen 


Ich bin auch grundsätzlich sowohl gegen körperliche als auch psychische Gewalt als pädagogisches Mittel. Die Male, die mein 14-jähriger Sohn mich in seinem bisherigen Leben soweit getrieben hat, dass er einen Klaps (und mehr war es nie) von mir kassiert hat, kann er an den Fingern einer Hand abzählen...

... aber mit Verlaub: Hier kann nur mitreden, wer wirklich schon selbst Kinder bis zu einem gewissen Alter erzogen hat so wie Caro und ich - Grau ist alle Theorie


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2007)

das hab ich heut morgen auch gehört!

die jugend von heute... *hust*


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das hab ich heut morgen auch gehört!
> 
> die jugend von heute... *hust*



dass Du Dein Geschmiere wieder entfernen sollst?


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber mit Verlaub: Hier kann nur mitreden, wer wirklich schon selbst Kinder bis zu einem gewissen Alter erzogen hat so wie Caro und ich - Grau ist alle Theorie



Ich finde, jeder darf seine Meinung haben! Klar können Erziehungsberechtigte (nicht nur Eltern, sondern auch Kindergärtner, Lehrer, Paten,...) meist mit mehr Fachwissen glänzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> dass Du Dein Geschmiere wieder entfernen sollst?



ja nee das sowelche aus Königstein un taunusstein en geschmiere veranstaltet haben  

ich und geschmiere!!
sowas ham wir früher nie gemacht 
zu meiner zeit lol warn noch die klingelstreiche, seies an der Haustür oder am Telefon, modern


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich finde, jeder darf seine Meinung haben! Klar können Erziehungsberechtigte (nicht nur Eltern, sondern auch Kindergärtner, Lehrer, Paten,...) meist mit mehr Fachwissen glänzen.



nanana, der großteil hier ist sicherlich noch nicht damit konfrontiert ein kind großgezogen zu haben, jeder hier war allerdings auch schonmal in diesem kritischen alter und kann mittlerweile damals erlebtes zwar noch lebhaft vor seinem inneren auge nichtsdestotrotz mit der nötigen distanz sehen und urteilen.


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ja nee das sowelche aus Königstein un taunusstein en geschmiere veranstaltet haben
> 
> ich und geschmiere!!
> sowas ham wir früher nie gemacht
> zu meiner zeit lol warn noch die klingelstreiche, seies an der Haustür oder am Telefon, modern



an der haustür iss in lenzhahn doch eher schlecht. ich denek der crazy wusste genau, dass du das warst und umgekehrt. oder willst du mir jetz erzählen ihr hättet mehr als zwei einwohner in eurem kaff?


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> an der haustür iss in lenzhahn doch eher schlecht. ich denek der crazy wusste genau, dass du das warst und umgekehrt. oder willst du mir jetz erzählen ihr hättet mehr als zwei einwohner in eurem kaff?



       
du wir ham insgesamt 250 Einwohner! in ca.50 Häuseren
also auswahl gibts sa schon


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ja nee das sowelche aus Königstein un taunusstein en geschmiere veranstaltet haben
> 
> ich und geschmiere!!
> sowas ham wir früher nie gemacht
> zu meiner zeit lol warn noch die klingelstreiche, seies an der Haustür oder am Telefon, modern





Maggo schrieb:


> nanana, der großteil hier ist sicherlich noch nicht damit konfrontiert ein kind großgezogen zu haben, jeder hier war allerdings auch schonmal in diesem kritischen alter und kann mittlerweile damals erlebtes zwar noch lebhaft vor seinem inneren auge nichtsdestotrotz mit der nötigen distanz sehen und urteilen.



Jetzt muß ich mich doch mal outen: Ich war ja schon damals so ein Lieber, wie heute (!), habe aber mal `nen Kracher in Nachbars Briefkasten gesteckt.  Der ging dann mit einem feinen Knall auf... Mann, hatte ich da ein schlechtes Gewissen! Zum Glück war er nicht kaputt, sondern wirklich nur aufgegangen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich mich doch mal outen: Ich war ja schon damals so ein Lieber, wie heute (!), habe aber mal `nen Kracher in Nachbars Briefkasten gesteckt.  Der ging dann mit einem feinen Knall auf... Mann, hatte ich da ein schlechtes Gewissen! Zum Glück war er nicht kaputt, sondern wirklich nur aufgegangen.



deswegen hab ich auch nur hin und wieder mal klingelstreiche gemacht....


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Das Meckern über das grau in grau des Wetters am Morgen hat sich gelohnt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/432724Aussichten aus meinem Fenster und vom Balkon ......   











Ich will aufs Velo


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

@mzaskar: 

Wieso hatte das Hochladen zuerst nicht funktioniert?


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar:
> 
> Wieso hatte das Hochladen zuerst nicht funktioniert?



Scheinbar der PopUp Blocker von Safari  

habe es jetzt auf dem Umweg ueber meinen WorkPC hochgeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich finde, jeder darf seine Meinung haben! Klar können Erziehungsberechtigte (nicht nur Eltern, sondern auch Kindergärtner, Lehrer, Paten,...) meist mit mehr Fachwissen glänzen.



Seine Meinung darf hier natürlich jeder haben und frei äußern - Ich bin mir nicht bewusst, das irgendwie in Frage gestellt zu haben 

Ich glaube aber, dass gerade in Bezug auf Kindererziehung mancher gute Vorsatz schnell von der Realität überholt werden, wenn man wirklich eigene Kinder hat...

... auch das berufliche Arbeiten mit Kindern und eine Patenschaft vermitteln hier nicht die wirklichen Erfahrungen, die ich meine


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Seine Meinung darf hier natürlich jeder haben und frei äußern
> 
> Ich glaube aber, dass gerade in Bezug auf Kindererziehung mancher gute Vorsatz schnell von der Realität überholt werden, wenn man wirklich eigene Kinder hat...
> 
> ... auch das berufliche Arbeiten mit Kindern und eine Patenschaft vermitteln hier nicht die wirklichen Erfahrungen, die ich meine



Ok!  Und wenn Du es noch genauer nimmst, kann auch der voll berufstätige nicht mit dem hauptsächlich mit der Erziehung beschäftigten Elternteil mithalten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok!  Und wenn Du es noch genauer nimmst, kann auch der voll berufstätige nicht mit dem hauptsächlich mit der Erziehung beschäftigten Elternteil mithalten.



Natürlich - Obwohl dieses Modell (Einer arbeitet, der andere entscheidet sich bewusst für die Kindererziehung) ja immer seltener wird und gesellschaftspolitisch inzwischen fast schon diskriminiert wird


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich - Obwohl dieses Modell (Einer arbeitet, der andere entscheidet sich bewusst für die Kindererziehung) ja immer seltener wird und gesellschaftspolitisch inzwischen fast schon diskriminiert wird



Ja, ich finde das furchtbar gruselig!!! Es ist eine so wichtige, unsere Zukunft bestimmende Tätigkeit und die wird diskriminiert!


----------



## Tonino (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das Meckern über das grau in grau des Wetters am Morgen hat sich gelohnt
> 
> aus meinem Fenster und vom Balkon ......
> 
> Ich will aufs Velo



Sind das Schweizer Plattenbauten???


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

nur so nebenbei :

nur noch 933 bis zur ultimativen k-frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur so nebenbei :
> 
> nur noch 933 bis zur ultimativen k-frage



die knack ich


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die knack ich



ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, das ich nicht nur die letzte 3er Schnapsfrage, sondern auch die letzte 4er gelöst habe?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur so nebenbei :
> 
> nur noch 933 bis zur ultimativen k-frage



Jede K-Frage ist ultimativ, da sie nur genau 1-mal gelöst werden kann


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Sind das Schweizer Plattenbauten???



juup Schweizer stehen darauf


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, das ich nicht nur die letzte 3er Schnapsfrage, sondern auch die letzte 4er gelöst habe?!



Bei 4 Schnäpsen wird mir schummrig


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jede K-Frage ist ultimativ, da sie nur genau 1-mal gelöst werden kann



Naja durch Postlöschung liese sich da bestimmt das ein oder andere beeinflussen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja durch Postlöschung liese sich da bestimmt das ein oder andere beeinflussen



Pfuideibel


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. November 2007)

so ich mach mich mal und meld mich jetzt fürn führerschein an
machts gut


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so ich mach mich mal und meld mich jetzt fürn führerschein an
> machts gut



Du hast doch ein Rad


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du hast doch ein Rad



Jugendliche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Oh, ich glaube, ich kümmere mich mal um den Waffelteig!


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, ich glaube, ich kümmere mich mal um den Waffelteig!



und isser was geworden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. November 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



gudde


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und isser was geworden



Klar!


----------



## Zilli (1. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar!


ich bin in 5 Min. bei Dir


----------



## Zilli (1. November 2007)

*GIRL's endlich sind SIE da,*

nicht Take-Dies ...
nicht Tokio-Pension ...
nicht usfünfe ...

sondern diese Boygroup











nu simmer kompledd


----------



## Zilli (1. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Habe mich mal für Team 2 angemeldet. Sonst muss ich wieder bei Bergwerk-Union Ü40 mitmachen...


Good news, Du bist dabei, Willkommen im Club


----------



## caroka (1. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> *GIRL's endlich sind SIE da,*
> 
> nicht Take-Dies ...
> nicht Tokio-Pension ...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (1. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Good news, Du bist dabei, Willkommen im Club



Danke, und das ganz ohne Casting...


----------



## fUEL (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jetzt hats mich völlig verwirrt ..... wollte eigentlich nur etwas ergänzen und mich nicht selbst zitieren
> 
> tstststs ..... was wohl in der Medizin war heute Morgen


Vielleicht liegt es daran:
Nicolai gibt es den Alpenländern zuweilen mit einem anderen Namen, über die sufu im Nicolaithread findest Du evtl Info sonst über den Contact mit Falco über den Button der Nicolaisite.
Gruß Frank


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran:
> Nicolai gibt es den Alpenländern zuweilen mit einem anderen Namen, über die sufu im Nicolaithread findest Du evtl Info sonst über den Contact mit Falco über den Button der Nicolaisite.
> Gruß Frank



Danke für den Tip


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> *GIRL's endlich sind SIE da,*
> 
> nicht Take-Dies ...
> nicht Tokio-Pension ...
> ...



Ab Montag wird gerockt, dass sich die Balken biegen  Jungs und Mädels put the dancing shoes on


----------



## Zilli (1. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Danke, und das ganz ohne Casting...


Hab Dich woanders schon mal singen gehört ... immerhin verscheuchst Du damit das männliche Publikum  *dumachstdenwegfrei*


----------



## Zilli (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ab Montag wird gerockt, dass sich die Balken biegen  Jungs und Mädels put the dancing shoes on


mit Clickies  ..... hmmmm, das ist also das Geheimnis vom Lord of the Dance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (1. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hab Dich woanders schon mal singen gehört ... immerhin verscheuchst Du damit das männliche Publikum  *dumachstdenwegfrei*



Wat? Wie? Wo? Wo hast Du mich denn singen gehört?  Da muss ich ja schon ziemlich weggetreten gewesen sein, dass ich mich daran nicht mehr erinnere. Oder Du verwechselst was.  

PS.: Darfst einfach Chef zu mir sagen...


----------



## wissefux (1. November 2007)

gude .... nacht


----------



## Zilli (1. November 2007)

Bin mal im Off, Radpflege betreiben. 
Ich werde am Wochenende das erstmal am Cube alleine die Kurbel ausbauen, da es da so ä bissi wie in einer Kaffeemühle klingt. 

Kann einer von Euch "Notdienst" am Wochenende machen, falls ich irgendwelche Teile nach dem Einbau übrig habe ?


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Nacht Fux


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Bin mal im Off, Radpflege betreiben.
> Ich werde am Wochenende das erstmal am Cube alleine die Kurbel ausbauen, da es da so ä bissi wie in einer Kaffeemühle klingt.
> 
> Kann einer von Euch "Notdienst" am Wochenende machen, falls ich irgendwelche Teile nach dem Einbau übrig habe ?



Am besten gleich neues Lager reinstecken und gut ist


----------



## Zilli (1. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wat? Wie? Wo? Wo hast Du mich denn singen gehört?  Da muss ich ja schon ziemlich weggetreten gewesen sein, dass ich mich daran nicht mehr erinnere. Oder Du verwechselst was.


nur Show  ....


wondermike schrieb:


> PS.: Darfst einfach Chef zu mir sagen...


Geht schlecht, bin selbst ein Boss ))


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich werde am Wochenende das erstmal am Cube alleine die Kurbel ausbauen, da es da so ä bissi wie in einer Kaffeemühle klingt.
> 
> Kann einer von Euch "Notdienst" am Wochenende machen, falls ich irgendwelche Teile nach dem Einbau übrig habe ?


Was ist denn da für eine Kurbel dran? Eine 07er XT und ein paar RF-Lagerschalen hab ich hier noch rum fliegen.
Sollte dir was fehlen, ist der weg zum freundlichen Radladen für dich ja nicht besonders weit. Sollte dann nur nicht sonntags sein.


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Bin mal im Off, Radpflege betreiben.
> Ich werde am Wochenende das erstmal am Cube alleine die Kurbel ausbauen, da es da so ä bissi wie in einer Kaffeemühle klingt.
> 
> Kann einer von Euch "Notdienst" am Wochenende machen, falls ich irgendwelche Teile nach dem Einbau übrig habe ?



ruf einfach durch wenns probleme gibt. ich bin immer für dich da.............


----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was ist denn da für eine Kurbel dran? Eine 07er XT und ein paar RF-Lagerschalen hab ich hier noch rum fliegen.
> Sollte dir was fehlen, ist der weg zum freundlichen Radladen für dich ja nicht besonders weit. Sollte dann nur nicht sonntags sein.



falls doch sonntag nimm nen glasschneider oder nen backstein mit.


----------



## Zilli (1. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am besten gleich neues Lager reinstecken und gut ist


Ich gugg hald erst mal rein, wie's drinnen ausschaut und dann "schaun mer mal"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. November 2007)

solange das alte lager noch kein spiel hat brauchsts auch nicht erneuern. falls du es noch nicht geschmiert hast isses kein wunder wenns danach schreit.


----------



## Zilli (1. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was ist denn da für eine Kurbel dran? Eine 07er XT und ein paar RF-Lagerschalen hab ich hier noch rum fliegen.
> Sollte dir was fehlen, ist der weg zum freundlichen Radladen für dich ja nicht besonders weit. Sollte dann nur nicht sonntags sein.





Maggo schrieb:


> ruf einfach durch wenns probleme gibt. ich bin immer für dich da.............


Huch, bin glatt erschrocken vor lauter Hilfsbereitschaft ; war grad so ruhig hier.
Is ne LX-Kurbel aus 2005. Im Ernst, ich denke/hoffe, es reicht mit säubern und schmieren. Vor ca. einem Jahr war ich da das letzte mal dran...


----------



## Zilli (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> solange das alte lager noch kein spiel hat brauchsts auch nicht erneuern. falls du es noch nicht geschmiert hast isses kein wunder wenns danach schreit.


Hab schon mal geruckelt. Spiel ist keins da, zum zweiten Teil Deiner Analyse ...... siehe oben *schäm*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. November 2007)

Guten Abend und zugleich GN8 @All


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hab schon mal geruckelt. Spiel ist keins da, zum zweiten Teil Deiner Analyse ...... siehe oben *schäm*



schäm dich ......


----------



## mzaskar (1. November 2007)




----------



## ratte (1. November 2007)

Huch, ist das ruhig hier gewesen heute abend. 

Na ja, dann kann ich mich ja beruhigt zum Matrazenhorchdienst abmelden.

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Arachne (1. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> solange das alte lager noch kein spiel hat brauchsts auch nicht erneuern. falls du es noch nicht geschmiert hast isses kein wunder wenns danach schreit.



Die LX hat sicherlich wie die XT Industrielager. Da is nix mit schmieren der Lager...

Aber das mit dem Spiel sehe ich genauso. So ein Innenlager kostet >40â¬.  Wenn`s nur knackst, hilft`s die Drehmomente zu kontrollieren und eventuell die Gewinde zu schmieren.

Hast Du ein Wasserablaufloch unten im TretlagergehÃ¤use? Wenn nein und Du baust das Lager aus, bohre Dir eins (3mm)!!!

Cycle-Planet in Mainz bietet an nur die Industrielager gegen wesentlich bessere auszutauschen: 60â¬. Sollen aber wesentlich lÃ¤nger halten.


----------



## arkonis (1. November 2007)

ich glaube den Winterpokal kann ich erstmal auf Eis legen, da fehlt mir die Zeit noch für. Ich muss über den Winter noch ziemlich viel für Regelungstechnik lernen, das ist ein Gebiet was recht viel abverlangt. Solange mir hier keiner die Bude um die Ohren jagt, werde ich von der Außenwelt nicht viel mitbekommen in diesen nächsten Wochen.
Aktuell ist mehr Schwimmen angesagt (PT und Schwimmbad ist bei mir um die Ecke ) um wenigstens eine Gesamtkondition zu erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

erst mal ein "moin" in die noch trostlose runde


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die LX hat sicherlich wie die XT Industrielager. Da is nix mit schmieren der Lager...
> 
> Aber das mit dem Spiel sehe ich genauso. So ein Innenlager kostet >40.  Wenn`s nur knackst, hilft`s die Drehmomente zu kontrollieren und eventuell die Gewinde zu schmieren.



dass was ich meinte. moin in die runde......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du ein Wasserablaufloch unten im Tretlagergehäuse? Wenn nein und Du baust das Lager aus, bohre Dir eins (3mm)!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dass was ich meinte. moin in die runde......


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

Ein fröhlich geschmettertes Guten Morgen an die verschlafene Taunusplauscher Runde 

Heut gehts mal wieder zur A***** juhu, und Morgen endlich mal wieder aufs Rad 

Lasst uns singen, lachen fröhlich sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (2. November 2007)

Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Guten Morgen Caro


----------



## caroka (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Caro



 Morgen


----------



## ratte (2. November 2007)

Morgen Fux, morgen Maggo, morgen Mzaskar, morgen wahltho, morgen Caro.
Und morgen alle Langschläfer.

Noch ein wenig in den IPH und und dann ist Wochenende.


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Noch ein wenig in den IPH und und dann ist Wochenende.



so ist es  
bin aber schon lange hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Noch ein wenig in den IPH und und dann ist Wochenende.



Wieso? Es ist doch schon w/e


----------



## ratte (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso? Es ist doch schon w/e


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


>



Bin trotzdem schon seit einer Stunde auf


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


>



wieso hast du einen roten " " -smilie  

wetterlage für heute früh : deutlich wärmer als gestern und mehr sicht


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> wetterlage für heute früh : deutlich wärmer als gestern und mehr sicht



Morgen,

Du meinst ich brauche nicht den  sondern eher den  ?!

Jedenfalls versuche mich anhand Deines Beitrags doch mal zu motivieren... (Stefan war mir heute Morgen einfach zu überschwenglich.   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

jeden tag eine gute tat


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jeden tag eine gute tat



whow, so kann man sich auch seine guten Taten herbeidefinieren!


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> whow, so kann man sich auch seine guten Taten herbeidefinieren!



als konkurrent im wp mußt du aber ab nächster woche auf derartige motivationshilfen verzichten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> als konkurrent im wp mußt du aber ab nächster woche auf derartige motivationshilfen verzichten



Fuxi, wir sind doch keine Konkurrenten...

... Du gehörst zu den Opfern


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> Du meinst ich brauche nicht den  sondern eher den  ?!
> 
> Jedenfalls versuche mich anhand Deines Beitrags doch mal zu motivieren... (Stefan war mir heute Morgen einfach zu überschwenglich.   )


 
Sorry mir war so danach 

obwohl sich das nun etwas gelegt hat


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Du gehörst zu den Opfern



ich werd mich gut zu verstecken wissen, wie im letzten jahr. im hinteren drittel kann man gut abtauchen


----------



## Alberto68 (2. November 2007)

*Ebbelwei-Krieg in der EU
Hessen macht mobil*

* DIE SPINNEN JA WOHL IN BRÜSSSEL* 

http://www.n-tv.de/874041.html


----------



## Miss H (2. November 2007)

Mädels, Jungs, Frühstück beendet,

jetzt gehts looooos, yea


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> *Ebbelwoi-Krieg in der EU
> Hessen macht mobil*
> 
> * DIE SPINNEN JA WOHL IN BRÜSSSEL*
> ...



moin alberto  

diese üble nachricht rüttelt dich also mal wieder aus der versenkung wach  

hab ich auch schon von gehört. müsse mer halt wieder selber raus aufm acker und äppel keltern. von dene lass ich mir mei stöffche net verbiete !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Mädels, Jungs, Frühstück beendet,
> 
> jetzt gehts looooos, yea



Womit?


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

sollen sie doch das wort "apfelwein" verbieten. sacht hier eh kaaner   

*Ebbelwoi, Äppelwoi, Äbbelwoi, Öbbelwoi, Ebbelwei, Äppler oder Stöffche*


----------



## Alberto68 (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin alberto
> 
> diese üble nachricht rüttelt dich also mal wieder aus der versenkung wach
> 
> hab ich auch schon von gehört. müsse mer halt wieder selber raus aufm acker und äppel keltern. von dene lass ich mir mei stöffche net verbiete !



Die habbe ja völlisch die nerve verlorn ... Äpplerwoi bleibt Äpplerwoi  ferdisch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> *Ebbelwei-Krieg in der EU
> Hessen macht mobil*
> 
> * DIE SPINNEN JA WOHL IN BRÜSSSEL*
> ...



Ja, ja und Mark Medlock angeblich beim Koksen in 'ner Schwulen-Disse erwischt 

http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/leu...stellungnahme-fotos-toilette,geo=2837870.html

Was für ein schwarzer Tag


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Womit?



Ebbelwoi-Krieg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> Ebbelwoi-Krieg



Ach so,...

ok fangt schon mal an, ich geh' mal Bike-Schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Womit?



Bist schon wieder auf Empfang?  eieiei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Sach' mal Äppler, das war doch dieser vergorenen Apfelsaft, oder?

*duckundwech*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> eieiei



Verpoorten?


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sach' mal Äppler, das war doch dieser vergorenen Apfelsaft, oder?
> 
> *duckundwech*




 sei froh, dass du im ghost-modus bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sei froh, dass du im ghost-modus bist



Ich finde es reicht eben nicht, wenn sich hier nur einer als Deus-ex-machina versucht


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich finde es reicht eben nicht, wenn sich hier nur einer als *Deus-ex-machina *versucht



 kenn ich nicht, klingt aber gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kenn ich nicht, klingt aber gut



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deus_ex_machina

Hat übrigens nichts mit Treibstoff zu tun


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

und wer versucht sich hier noch in dieser rolle ?
alleine unsichtbar zu machen reicht dafür meiner meinung nach nicht aus   da steckt ja schon ein wenig mehr dahinter ...

viel erfolg im neuen job


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wer versucht sich hier noch in dieser rolle?



_Genau_ lesen hilft


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

So, bin im Büro. Viel wichtiger: habe meinen Chef getroffen und der war ganz cool!  Naja, wenigstens äußerlich. Da ich ihn ganz anders kenne, bin ich da halt erstmal super skeptisch! 

Die Fahrt hierher war wirklich sehr mild und sogar ohne Gegenwind!  Habe es tatsächlich mehr als genossen!   Klar, bin noch schön langsam unterwegs...

Die Brüssler Sesselfurzer können uns ganz bestimmt nicht unser nationales Kulkturgut madig machen!!!   Lächerlich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Brüssler Sesselfurzer können uns ganz bestimmt nicht unser nationales Kulkturgut madig machen!!!   Lächerlich!!



Vergorener Apfelsaft und nationales Kulturgut *Prust*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> alleine unsichtbar zu machen reicht dafür meiner meinung nach nicht aus



 Achso, die Meinung teile ich übrigens


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vergorener Apfelsaft und nationales Kulturgut *Prust*



Typisch Zugezogener...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Typisch Zugezogener...



Genau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Leute ich glaub' ich geh' bald mal biken


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute ich glaub' ich geh' bald mal biken


AmPoPo biken

sach, hab mal gerade so geschaut, wegen Nicolai und Schweiz, also es gibt die unter einem anderen Naen (Fortress) in der Schweiz. Kosten 2600 CHF (Rahmen + Dämpfer) ich hab mal bei Nicolai direkt geschaut, dort kosten sie dann 2000 Euronen. Mal kurz darauflosgefragt, sind die Räder so gut, dass sie den Preis rechtfertigen? Für 2000 Euronen habe ich mein ganzes Rad gekauft   
Hat mir ein wenig die Sprache verschlagen .......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> A Mal kurz darauflosgefragt, sind die Räder so gut, dass sie den Preis rechtfertigen?



Ja!


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal kurz darauflosgefragt, sind die Räder so gut, dass sie den Preis rechtfertigen?  .......


nein!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Bis später, ich geh' mal biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja!


 


Maggo schrieb:


> nein!


 
Super  


wahltho schrieb:


> Bis später, ich geh' mal biken


 
Viel Spass


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo biken
> 
> sach, hab mal gerade so geschaut, wegen Nicolai und Schweiz, also es gibt die unter einem anderen Naen (Fortress) in der Schweiz. Kosten 2600 CHF (Rahmen + Dämpfer) ich hab mal bei Nicolai direkt geschaut, dort kosten sie dann 2000 Euronen. Mal kurz darauflosgefragt, sind die Räder so gut, dass sie den Preis rechtfertigen? Für 2000 Euronen habe ich mein ganzes Rad gekauft
> Hat mir ein wenig die Sprache verschlagen .......



Schau Dir das Supershuttle auf jeden Fall mal an! Ist ein tolles Rad und mit drei Mille ein super Angebot.


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nein!



Welche Erfahrungen bewegen Dich zu dieser Einschätzung?


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schau Dir das Supershuttle auf jeden Fall mal an! Ist ein tolles Rad und mit drei Mille ein super Angebot.


 
Werde ich auf jedenfall mal machen, würde gerne mal testen und vergleichen:

Bionicon Supershuttle
Bionicon Ironwood
Nicolai Helius FR
Rocky Mountain Slayer
Cube Fritz

und das alles im Vergleich zu meinem günstigen Cube


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen bewegen Dich zu dieser Einschätzung?



sorry, ich habe den  vergessen. eigentlich steckt in dieser aussage nichts weiter als das übliche geflame. wußtest du schon was ich von carbonrahmen halte? ohne je einen gefahren zu sein!


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Werde ich auf jedenfall mal machen, würde gerne mal testen und vergleichen:
> 
> Bionicon Supershuttle
> Bionicon Ironwood
> ...



das slayer iss ein scheißrad, würd ich die finger von lassen. da fahrn auch nur idioten mit rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

Ei gude wie!

@ Carsten: LX Lager kann man schmieren, ist von innen nicht gedichtet, sprich von innen kann man da fett rein schmieren.

@ Nicolai: ich weiß auch nicht was an den Rädern so besonders sein soll das die so krass teuer sind. Ich hab bisher erst einmal auf einem gesessen (FR) und ich fands irgendwie überhaupt nicht toll (milde ausgedrückt)  kann aber auch am Aufbau gelegen haben...

@ Gerd: aus deiner Reaktion schließ ich mal das du meinst die sind ihr Geld wert, wieso denkst du so? Was kann ein Nicolai besser als (sorry falls ihr das jetzt beleidigend findet) ein halb so teures Canyon? Nehmen wir zb das FR und das Torque, die FR die ich bisher gesehen habe, wippten zb deutlich sichtbar, das Torque hingegen wippt mEn nur im Wiegetritt. 
Und jetzt: feuer frei 


@ Uwe: ausserdem kann das Torque aufm Hinterrad hüpfen und das FR nicht


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> @ Gerd: aus deiner Reaktion schließ ich mal das du meinst die sind ihr Geld wert, wieso denkst du so? Was kann ein Nicolai besser als (sorry falls ihr das jetzt beleidigend findet) ein halb so teures Canyon? Nehmen wir zb das FR und das Torque, die FR die ich bisher gesehen habe, wippten zb deutlich sichtbar, das Torque hingegen wippt mEn nur im Wiegetritt.
> ...



Ich finde eindeutig, dass das Supershuttle seinen Preis wert ist! Über das Nicolai hatte ich mich noch nicht so eindeutig geäußert. (Meine Reaktion kam wohl nur durch den fehlenden Smiley.) Deine nicht optimalen Erfahrungen liegen hoffentlich wirklich am Aufbau und/oder Setup! "Hoffentlich" deshalb, weil es das Helius FR in XXL gibt und die XL-Rahmen, die ich bisher testen konnte, mir zu klein waren. 

In der frankensteiner Rinne ist einer mit `nem Nicolai Getrieberad wenige Zentimeter entfernt an mir vorbei geschossen!


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

AAAAAAHHHHH....... ich freue mich auf`s Wochenende!!!!


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

nicolai's innovationsgrad und die flexibilität auf kundenwünsche suchen in der branche sicher ihresgleichen. obs jemandem den aufpreis wert ist kann immer nur derjenige selbst entscheiden. ich finde sie optisch gerade aufgrund ihrer technischen erscheinigsform außerordentlich schön, finanziell leider in regionen angesiedelt in die ich nicht vorstoßen kann. mein rocky finde ich übrigens auch super, auch wenns wippt wie blöd sobald ich die pedalplatform draußen habe und canyon sollte bei jedem der gutes sucht auch auf dem schirm sein, wenns das rocky nicht gegeben hätte würde ich jetzt sicher torque fahren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

Son Bionicon bin ich auch erst einmal probegefahren, das fand ich auch irgendwie bescheiden. Das lag aber ganz sicher nicht nur am Bike. Von der Theorie her sind die schon klasse  da müsste ich um mir ne richtige Meinung zu bilder mal was aktuelles und das im Wald fahren. Aber Nicolai baut mMn auch nur normale Rahmen...nur halt teure.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

Ich find das Slayer rein optisch geil  gefahren bin ichs nur kurz weil die Bremse gequietscht hat und da konnte ich mir keine Meinung zu bilden  
nochmal kurz zum Torque: ich finds sicher klasse, bin mir aber auch bewusst das das auch nur ein Bike ist, aber halt ein für mich finaziell tragbares womit ich gut klar komme  optisch gefallen tun mir andere Bikes besser, aber das ist ja nicht so wichtig. 
Momentan wäre ich froh wenns hier nicht so nass wäre und ich nicht son stechen in der Magengegend hätte, dann wäre ich jetzt schon aufm Weg zum Alden um zu rocken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 so hock ich vorm pc und blase trübsal...und Vivi kommt auch erst so spät heut Abend


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> AAAAAAHHHHH....... ich freue mich auf`s Wochenende!!!!





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> Momentan wäre ich froh wenns hier nicht so nass wäre und ich nicht son stechen in der Magengegend hätte, dann wäre ich jetzt schon aufm Weg zum Alden um zu rocken
> 
> 
> ...








 Wochenende  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wochenende  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wochenende


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wochenende
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



Bei mir kribbelt alles!  Ich muß auf`s Rad!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich brauche gar kein Freeride-Video mehr, Rammstein hören reicht schon ein solches Kribbeln zu erzeugen....  

















Bin ich ausgehungert?!?!?!


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wochenende
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in 3 stunden etwa ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

lasst mich nicht auch noch alleine


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

die nächste k-frage steht vor der tür


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> lasst mich nicht auch noch alleine



Nein, nein, nein, bin noch da.  Bisher alles nur Vorfeude bei mir...


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die nächste k-frage steht vor der tür


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein, bin noch da.  Bisher alles nur Vorfeude bei mir...



na dann is ja gut


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Fahre mit dem Supershuttle in der Pfalz!  Danke mainbike!!!


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Habe die heute notwendigen und möglichen A******* erledigt!  Schade, dass ich stechen muß...


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



na komm schon : knapp 800 posts. das sind 2 pro mann und minute. also je 400 posts. in knapp 6,5 stunden ist die sache erledigt


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na komm schon : knapp 800 posts. das sind 2 pro mann und minute. also je 400 posts. in knapp 6,5 stunden ist die sache erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe die heute notwendigen und möglichen A******* erledigt!  Schade, dass ich stechen muß...



das hab ich auch. könnte aber noch was kommen. um 15.00 uhr kickt mich aber die it aus den nötigen programmen raus. dann kann ich nix mehr machen, muß aber noch ne weile anwesend sein


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

wir hängen im zeitplan leicht zurück. zuviel text versaut den zeitplan ...


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

mein bike ist grad bei hibike. meine vorfreude aufs wochenende hält sich daher in grenzen ...


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Obwohl sich das Supershuttle auch super im Uphill bewährt hat, ist mein Trek auf so Strecken wie hierher doch nochmal `ne ganz andere Nummer! Ist halt wirklich zum schnellen Schnellfahren da.


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

cool, mein radio hat mal wieder auf swr4 geswitched


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Obwohl sich das Supershuttle auch super im Uphill bewährt hat, ist mein Trek auf so Strecken wie hierher doch nochmal `ne ganz andere Nummer! Ist halt wirklich zum schnellen Schnellfahren da.


 
Ist ja auch ein shuttle und kein Rennwagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ein shuttle und kein Rennwagen



mit so nem shuttle können sicher auch mehr als 2 personen befördert werden


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ein shuttle und kein Rennwagen


 


wissefux schrieb:


> mit so nem shuttle können sicher auch mehr als 2 personen befördert werden


Wenn Du`s jetzt nicht wärst und ich nicht wüßte, wie gerne Du uphill fährst, würde ich sagen: Träum weiter!!


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du`s jetzt nicht wärst und ich nicht wüßte, wie gerne Du uphill fährst, würde ich sagen: Träum weiter!!



ich sach ja nicht, dass ich befördert werden will


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mit so nem shuttle können sicher auch mehr als 2 personen befördert werden


 
wenn einer auf der Stange sitzt


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wenn einer auf der Stange sitzt



... hebt im steilen das vorderrad auch nicht so schnell ab ...

scheint ne ausgefeilte konstruktion zu sein, dieses shuttle


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

sicher gerd, dass das shuttle das richtige bike für dich ist  

auszug aus dem produkttext von bionicon : ... den *gepflegten Eisdielenbesuch *Wert gelegt. Geometrieverstellung, Rahmen und Federungskonzept des Supershuttles sind *genau darauf* ausgelegt


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> scheint ne ausgefeilte konstruktion zu sein, dieses shuttle



Es ist wirklich sehr begeisternd!


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sicher gerd, dass das shuttle das richtige bike für dich ist
> 
> auszug aus dem produkttext von bionicon : ... den *gepflegten Eisdielenbesuch *Wert gelegt. Geometrieverstellung, Rahmen und Federungskonzept des Supershuttles sind *genau darauf* ausgelegt



 A******** Du bei Blöd?!  Naja, die zitieren ja nicht nur aussageverfälschend, sondern geben auch noch Artikulationshilfe...


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das hab ich auch. könnte aber noch was kommen. um 15.00 uhr kickt mich aber die it aus den nötigen programmen raus. dann kann ich nix mehr machen, muß aber noch ne weile anwesend sein


 
Die können das doch bestimmt auch früher


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die können das doch bestimmt auch früher



hab ich denen auch vorgeschlagen, aber sie wollten nicht früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> A******** Du bei Blöd?!



dann würden wir ja zusammen a*******


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

für jede Stimmung die passende Musik, grade läuft Soulfly im Wechsel mit Korn und das so laut wie die Anlage halt hergibt


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, die zitieren ja nicht nur aussageverfälschend, sondern geben auch noch Artikulationshilfe...



ne, hab nur copy + paste gemacht. ist wohl ein teil des textes dabei verloren gegangen   
aber die worte stehen exakt in der reihenfolge auf der homepage


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne, hab nur copy + paste gemacht. ist wohl ein teil des textes dabei verloren gegangen
> aber die worte stehen exakt in der reihenfolge auf der homepage



Das meinte ich mit aussageverfälschend Zitieren.


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> für jede Stimmung die passende Musik, grade läuft Soulfly im Wechsel mit Korn und das so laut wie die Anlage halt hergibt



Bei mir mal wieder *Rammmmmsteiiiiiin!*


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei mir mal wieder *Rammmmmsteiiiiiin!*



bei mir ffh


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit aussageverfälschend Zitieren.



für mich war das die kernaussage, die ich da zitierte


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei mir ffh



Mein Beileid!


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei mir ffh





Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Beileid!



danke ...
ich könnte auch auf swr4 wieder umschalten. mehr gibt das alte radio nach einer bandverlängerung (damals, als ffh auf frequenz 105,9 wechselte) nicht her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> für mich war das die kernaussage, die ich da zitierte



"Ein 13,5 kg Bike mit dem Fahrwerk eines Freeriders, das sich vor keiner Kletterpassage versteckt! Die Ansprüche an Bikes der Enduroklasse werden immer höher. Einsätze auf grobem Gelände und Bikeparks sind selbstverständlich geworden, gleichermaßen wird auf Kletter-, Toureneigenschaften sowie den gepflegten Eisdielenbesuch Wert gelegt. Geometrieverstellung, Rahmen und Federungskonzept des Supershuttles sind genau darauf ausgelegt. Das Rahmen- und Hinterbaukonzept entspricht dem des großen Bruders Ironwood, der kürzere Hinterbau macht das Supershuttle sehr wendig und dennoch sehr laufruhig."


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> "Ein 13,5 kg Bike mit dem Fahrwerk eines Freeriders, das sich vor keiner Kletterpassage versteckt! Die Ansprüche an Bikes der Enduroklasse werden immer höher. Einsätze auf grobem Gelände und Bikeparks sind selbstverständlich geworden, gleichermaßen wird auf Kletter-, Toureneigenschaften sowie den gepflegten Eisdielenbesuch Wert gelegt. Geometrieverstellung, Rahmen und Federungskonzept des Supershuttles sind genau darauf ausgelegt. Das Rahmen- und Hinterbaukonzept entspricht dem des großen Bruders Ironwood, der kürzere Hinterbau macht das Supershuttle sehr wendig und dennoch sehr laufruhig."



erwähnte ich schon, dass es auch toll aussieht?


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> "... sowie den gepflegten Eisdielenbesuch Wert gelegt. Geometrieverstellung, Rahmen und Federungskonzept des Supershuttles sind genau darauf ausgelegt. ..."



sach ich doch die ganze zeit


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sach ich doch die ganze zeit


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> erwähnte ich schon, dass es auch toll aussieht?



hmm. ich find diese extrem langen federgabeln irgendwie nie so wirklich schön ...


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm. ich find diese extrem langen federgabeln irgendwie nie so wirklich schön ...


 
Ich find lange Beine se*y


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm. ich find diese extrem langen federgabeln irgendwie nie so wirklich schön ...



Brauchst Du ja zum Racen und zum Uphill nicht!  Ich finde die langen Beine toll!


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich find lange Beine se*y


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Hier sieht es grade ziemlich grau aus. Ist das im Kanton Zürich genauso?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Super



Was erwartest Du von jemandem mit vier Nicolais im Keller denn für eine Antwort?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

So bin vom Biken zurück. War 'ne schöne Runde aber oben im Hochtaunus ist es doch recht diesig und feucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei mir mal wieder *Rammmmmsteiiiiiin!*
















Geil ! ! !


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So bin vom Biken zurück. War 'ne schöne Runde aber oben im Hochtaunus ist es doch recht diesig und feucht



hauptsache unten bleibt es noch trocken ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hauptsache unten bleibt es noch trocken ...



Not Really,...

... oben ist auch unten überall nass, weil es leicht regnet


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Not Really,...
> 
> ... oben ist auch unten überall nass, weil es leicht regnet



ich meinte unten im tal. von oben und unten. will ja nur trocken heimradeln ...


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

mein letztes stündlein hat geschlagen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich meinte unten im tal. von oben und unten. will ja nur trocken heimradeln ...



Ach so....


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier sieht es grade ziemlich grau aus. Ist das im Kanton Zürich genauso?


 
nö 

http://www.sf.tv/sfmeteo/wetter_aktuell_meteorama.php

Und das Wetter fürs WE sieht gut aus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

ich mags nicht (optisch) wenn die Kette so vollkommen frei hängt, die Kettenstreben soweit hochgezogen sind. So wie bei den gängsta-Baumark-bikes...son übertrieben fetter Hinterbau eben


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nö
> 
> http://www.sf.tv/sfmeteo/wetter_aktuell_meteorama.php
> 
> Und das Wetter fürs WE sieht gut aus



ok


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

meine neue lampe ist da, zwar nicht so ein riesenereignis wie bei thomas, hoffentlich aber dennoch für überlandfahrten zur a**** zu gebrauchen. schließlich wären das pro gefahrenem a****tag 12punkte.


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich mags nicht (optisch) wenn die Kette so vollkommen frei hängt, die Kettenstreben soweit hochgezogen sind. So wie bei den gängsta-Baumark-bikes...son übertrieben fetter Hinterbau eben


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meine neue lampe ist da, zwar nicht so ein riesenereignis wie bei thomas, hoffentlich aber dennoch für überlandfahrten zur a**** zu gebrauchen. schließlich wären das pro gefahrenem a****tag 12punkte.


Was ist es denn für eine?


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

und warum ne neue? Du hast doch mW auch ne Selbstbaufunzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> _bild_



Bei mir ist der Sattel höher als der Lenker...


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meine neue lampe ist da, zwar nicht so ein riesenereignis wie bei thomas, hoffentlich aber dennoch für überlandfahrten zur a**** zu gebrauchen. schließlich wären das pro gefahrenem a****tag 12punkte.



 

LED?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> meine neue lampe ist da, ... , hoffentlich aber dennoch für überlandfahrten zur a**** zu gebrauchen. schließlich wären das pro gefahrenem a****tag 12punkte.



 Wegen Lampe *und *der Punkte


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



Das Leihbike hat auch genau die Farbe!


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Ich glaube, ich fahre heute gegen 16 Uhr. Man soll es ja nicht gleich übertreiben!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich fahre heute gegen 16 Uhr. Man soll es ja nicht gleich übertreiben!



 

 Es ist ja schon gleich 15:30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es ist ja schon gleich 15:30 Uhr



ja, aber wieso  ? Hast Du noch ein Date?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, aber wieso  ? Hast Du noch ein Date?



Ne, ich hab' mich gerade erschrocken, wie schnell die Zeit wieder rumgeht


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab' mich gerade erschrocken, wie schnell die Zeit wieder rumgeht



da erschrecke ich mich auch manchmal...


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

lampe iss ne fenix l2d rebel. ist ne led weil ich keine lust mehr habe diesen fetten bleiakku und das osram trum am lenker mit mir rumzuschleppen wenns nicht wirklich notwendig ist. für den weg zur a**** und auch für die meißten unserer letztjährigen nightrides sollte die ausreichen, wenn nicht gibts noch ne zweite.


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> lampe iss ne fenix l2d rebel. ist ne led weil ich keine lust mehr habe diesen fetten bleiakku und das osram trum am lenker mit mir rumzuschleppen wenns nicht wirklich notwendig ist. für den weg zur a**** und auch für die meißten unserer letztjährigen nightrides sollte die ausreichen, wenn nicht gibts noch ne zweite.


 
Wie machst du die am Lenker fest?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

so ne Taschenlampe also


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

ne lenkerhalterung hab ich gerade aus ner fertigen cateye halterung und nem 18er rohrclip gezimmert. funktioniert gut. 
@cr: was gibtsn da zu lachen? im ernst, wenn ich in meinem ohnehin schon großen aber dennoch vollen rucksack auch noch so einen akkutrümmer reinpacken muss vergeht mir schnell die lust. ich werd wohl dennoch jetzt auch mal anfangen ne li-ion lösung zu basteln.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

ich habe nicht gelacht, das war der schmunzelsmiley. Ich find den Bleiakku ja selbst nicht optimal, bin aber zu geizig für was anderes weil ich die Funzel ja eh nur selten nutze...


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

ich glaube ich nutze meine bislang so selten eben aufgrund des bleiakkus. iss ein teufelskreis.


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich glaube ich nutze meine bislang so selten eben aufgrund des bleiakkus. iss ein teufelskreis.


 
Muss schon sagen, da bin ich ganz froh mit der Lupine Pasubio klein, leicht, viel Licht und die XL ist auch nicht ganz so teuer ..... Hab mir gerade noch einen kleinen 1.8AH Akku (LI) gekauft, welcher mir für den Arbeitswegreicht oder als Ersatzakku wenn der nomale 4.5AH NIMH akku schlapp macht .... 
Der kleine Akku ist nur wenig grösser als ein Zippofeuerzeug .....

Bin sehr zufrieden und es hat mir gereicht um z.B. den roten Punkt runter zufahren. Für normale Ausflüge im Winter mit nicht so verblockten Trails reicht es auch gut aus.

...Was ein Deutsch ...... Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Muss schon sagen, da bin ich ganz froh mit der Lupine Pasubio klein, leicht, viel Licht und die XL ist auch nicht ganz so teuer ..... Hab mir gerade noch einen kleinen 1.8AH Akku (LI) gekauft, welcher mir für den A******wegreicht oder als Ersatzakku wenn der nomale 4.5AH NIMH akku schlapp macht ....
> Der kleine Akku ist nur wenig grösser als ein Zippofeuerzeug .....
> 
> Bin sehr zufrieden und es hat mir gereicht um z.B. den roten Punkt runter zufahren. Für normale Ausflüge im Winter mit nicht so verblockten Trails reicht es auch gut aus.
> ...


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

@stefan: kannst du den unterschied zwischen der xc und der xl beschreiben?


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @stefan: kannst du den unterschied zwischen der xc und der xl beschreiben?


 
die günstigere hat einen 16Watt Brenner die andere einen 22Watt Brenner

Glaube auch der Abstrahlwinkel ist etwas anders 

unter http://www.lupine.de/ kannst du dir untern >>> Produkte >>>> Leuchtvergleich den Unterschied anschauen 




*Passubio XC*
16W Helmlampen-Set 

*Detailansicht* *EUR 285,01*
Zzgl. EUR 6,20 Versandkosten
Inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
Ab Lager lieferbar
Artikelnummer *d397*






*Passubio XL*
22W Helmlampen-Set Artikelnummer *d398*

*Detailansicht* *EUR 355,00*
Zzgl. EUR 6,20 Versandkosten
Inkl. gesetzl. MwSt
Gruss


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

a******-woche ist zu ende ....


----------



## Tonino (2. November 2007)

Ich habe mir gestern den Endurance Kit von Sigma zugelegt. Ich dachte für meinen ersten Bikewinter reicht das mal!!


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> a******-woche ist zu ende ....



sheise iss nur dasses näggst woch widder von vonne losgeht.:kotz:


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sheise iss nur dasses näggst woch widder von vonne losgeht.:kotz:



Blödsinn!!!!!  Anfang nächster Woche ist wieder kurz vor Wochenende!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich fahre heute gegen 16 Uhr. Man soll es ja nicht gleich übertreiben!



Only one hour late...


----------



## Tonino (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Only one hour late...



ich wollte auch schon lange nach Hause....wird wohl vor 18 Uhr nix.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich werd wohl dennoch jetzt auch mal anfangen ne li-ion lösung zu basteln.



Helf' ich Dir gerne bei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> a******-woche ist zu ende ....



 Stimmt, seit gestern


----------



## Breezler (2. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich wollte auch schon lange nach Hause....wird wohl vor 18 Uhr nix.....



Guude zusammen.

Zuhause..... wo ist das? Bis sieben noch


----------



## ratte (2. November 2007)

Einen guten Abend allerseits,
das Wochenende ist eingeläutet. 

Jetzt muss das Wetter sich noch von einer etwas besseren Seite zeigen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

N'abend Radde


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> *GIRL's endlich sind SIE da,*
> 
> nicht Take-Dies ...
> nicht Tokio-Pension ...
> ...





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ab Montag wird gerockt, dass sich die Balken biegen  Jungs und Mädels put the dancing shoes on




gude!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Wettervorhersage für Neustadt für Samstag/Sonntag:

Trocken aber kalt: Morgen 11 Grad/Sonntag 8 Grad


----------



## ratte (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wettervorhersage für Neustadt für Samstag/Sonntag:
> 
> Trocken aber kalt: Morgen 11 Grad/Sonntag 8 Grad


Naja, im Vergleich zu den letzten Morgenden ist das doch geradezu mollig.


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Helf' ich Dir gerne bei



ich auch, ich auch!  Hast Du Dich schon erkundigt, ob man den Lupine-Anschluß irgend woher bekommt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich auch, ich auch!  Hast Du Dich schon erkundigt, ob man den Lupine-Anschluß irgend woher bekommt?



Klaro, den gibt es bei www.gocycle.de


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern den Endurance Kit von Sigma zugelegt. Ich dachte für meinen ersten Bikewinter reicht das mal!!




Ich hab gehört und gesehen die Sigma ist nicht so toll...vorallem im Wald.


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Für meine Rückfahrt war ich dann doch viel zu warm gekleidet. Aber lieber so, als umgekehrt! 

Hat mir in kleinen Gängen schon wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!  Allerdings bin ich kurzatmig und kraftlos.  Selbst in kleinen Gängen geht der Puls unheimlich schnell viel zu hoch.  Hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende nicht schlapp mache!


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für meine Rückfahrt war ich dann doch viel zu warm gekleidet. Aber lieber so, als umgekehrt!
> 
> Hat mir in kleinen Gängen schon wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!  Allerdings bin ich kurzatmig und kraftlos.  Selbst in kleinen Gängen geht der Puls unheimlich schnell viel zu hoch.  Hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende nicht schlapp mache!



duuu kannst schlapp machen? 
das geht


----------



## Miss H (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende nicht schlapp mache!




n'Abend,

mir wirds ähnlich gehen    

war grad noch 'ne Runde joggen, es ist stocknacht im Laubwald, hab kaum was gesehen


----------



## Miss H (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wettervorhersage für Neustadt für Samstag/Sonntag:
> 
> Trocken aber kalt: Morgen 11 Grad/Sonntag 8 Grad




trocken       

Kalt  11 bis 8 isr doch Klasse


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro, den gibt es bei www.gocycle.de



Willst Du da ein Verlängerungskabel nehmen und dies zerschnippeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> duuu kannst schlapp machen?
> das geht



haha,  locker!  

Frag` mich lieber mal, ob ich auch fit sein kann!


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> trocken
> 
> Kalt  11 bis 8 isr doch Klasse



Genau!


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> haha,  locker!
> 
> Frag` mich lieber mal, ob ich auch fit sein kann!



GEEEERD mein Weltbild!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> trocken
> 
> Kalt  11 bis 8 isr doch Klasse



kurze Hose is machbar   

ob auch für die Kniee??


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> GEEEERD mein Weltbild!!!



 Schade, dass wir wahrscheinlich erst im nächsten späten Frühjahr zusammen fahren werden! 

*kopfschuettelkopfschuettelkopfschuettel* selbst kraftlos und kurzatmig bin ich total übermotiviert...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Willst Du da ein Verlängerungskabel nehmen und dies zerschnippeln?


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kurze Hose is machbar
> 
> ob auch für die Kniee??



hihi, zeig Dich erst überhaupt mal wieder in dieser Jahreszeit!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schade, dass wir wahrscheinlich erst im nächsten späten Frühjahr zusammen fahren werden!
> 
> *kopfschuettelkopfschuettelkopfschuettel* selbst kraftlos und kurzatmig bin ich total übermotiviert...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> war grad noch 'ne Runde joggen, es ist stocknacht im Laubwald, hab kaum was gesehen



 Man geht ja auch nicht im Dunkeln ohne Beleuchtung joggen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>



bekommen wir das eigentlich mit dem gleichen Volumen wie Lupine in der 6,8Ah-Version hin?


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hihi, zeig Dich erst überhaupt mal wieder in dieser Jahreszeit!!!



haaahaaa ich fahr doch!!
aber mit Tour ab Hofheim am Wochenende hat sich ja leider nimmer ergeben ... keine Zeit un soo..  
aber ich wart ja schon die ganze Zeit..bis sich mal wieder was ergibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bekommen wir das eigentlich mit dem gleichen Volumen wie Lupine in der 6,8Ah-Version hin?



Sollte hiermit gehen (In der Artikelbeschreibung stehen auch die Abmessungen der Zellen):

http://cgi.ebay.de/2-4Ah-Panasonic-...hZ007QQcategoryZ33713QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

2,4Ah = 2 Zellen
4,8Ah = 4 Zellen
7,2Ah = 6 Zellen
...


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

so ne lupine läuft doch aber sicher mit mehr als 3,7v


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so ne lupine läuft doch aber sicher mit mehr als 3,7v



 Für die Lupine natürlich immer zwei Zellen in Reihe w/ der Spannung (lesen hilft  )



wahltho schrieb:


> Sollte hiermit gehen (In der Artikelbeschreibung stehen auch die Abmessungen der Zellen):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/2-4Ah-Panasonic-...hZ007QQcategoryZ33713QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Die LiIon-Eigenbauakkus für meine Tripleshot sind aus diesen Zellen aufgebaut und funktionieren perfekt: In diesem Fall drei in Reihe für die Spannung und dann 2 von diesen Blöcken parallel ergibt 4,8Ah.


----------



## Zilli (2. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> die günstigere hat einen 16Watt Brenner die andere einen 22Watt Brenner
> 
> Glaube auch der Abstrahlwinkel ist etwas anders
> 
> ...


Da könn't ich ins Grübeln kommen ... (war schon beim Garmin so'n komisches Gefühl)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (2. November 2007)

Edit: N'abend erstmal,


wahltho schrieb:


> Für die Lupine natürlich immer zwei Zellen in Reihe w/ der Spannung (lesen hilft  )
> 
> Die LiIon-Eigenbauakkus für meine Tripleshot sind aus diesen Zellen aufgebaut und funktionieren perfekt: In diesem Fall drei in Reihe für die Spannung und dann 2 von diesen Blöcken parallel ergibt 4,8Ah.


Normale IRC-Halogenbirnen (12V/20W) kann man damit wohl auch betreiben (?); oder ist da noch was zu beachten ?


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für die Lupine natürlich immer zwei Zellen in Reihe w/ der Spannung (lesen hilft  )
> 
> 
> 
> Die LiIon-Eigenbauakkus für meine Tripleshot sind aus diesen Zellen aufgebaut und funktionieren perfekt: In diesem Fall drei in Reihe für die Spannung und dann 2 von diesen Blöcken parallel ergibt 4,8Ah.



Kannst Du das morgen mal mitbringen?  Hast Du einen Unterladeschutz mit integriert?


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Edit: N'abend erstmal,



nabend


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Edit: N'abend erstmal,
> 
> Normale IRC-Halogenbirnen (12V/20W) kann man damit wohl auch betreiben (?); oder ist da noch was zu beachten ?



Klar!  Unterladeschutz nicht vergessen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Normale IRC-Halogenbirnen (12V/20W) kann man damit wohl auch betreiben (?); oder ist da noch was zu beachten ?



Natürlich geht das:

Drei Zellen in Reihe ergeben die notwendige Spannung und jeweils einen Block von 2,4Ah, die man dann parallel schalten kann.

Das Schaltungsbild sieht in realiter etwas anders aus, da man einen Unterladeschutz (gibt es vom gleichen Anbieter) einbauen muss. Li-Ion-Zellen gehen kaputt, wenn sie zu stark entladen werdenn.

Unterladeschutz passend für Lupine: http://cgi.ebay.de/7-2V-2-cells-dis...hZ008QQcategoryZ33713QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Unterladeschutz mit integriert?



Natürlich (s.o.) 



Arachne schrieb:


> Kannst Du das morgen mal mitbringen?




Was soll ich da mitbringen? An den Akkus kann man nichts sehen, weil die nach dem Zusammenlöten komplett mit Paketklebeband umwickelt zu einem handlichen Klumpen gemacht wurden und mit etwas Schaumstoff in einen Rose-Werkzeugbehälter für den Flaschenhalter gesteckt worden sind


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

zurück von der dunklen wab in richtung supermarkt. eindruck:
brauchbar, fürs geld wahrscheinlich in sachen größe ausleuchtung perfekt. trails gehn wohl nicht, hab ich damit ja auch nicht vor.


----------



## Zilli (2. November 2007)

Hab nochmal nachgerechnet:
entweder 
3 x 3,7 V = 11,1 V oder
4 x 3,7 V = 14,8 V
entweder ist die 12V-Birne dann ein bischen funzelig oder mit 14,8 V nochmal wesentlich heller mit jedoch kürzerer Lebensdauer ; oder ?

14,8 V / 4,8 Ah machen  8 Zellen und 360 gr.
14,8 V / 7,2 Ah machen 12 Zellen und 540 gr.

+ Verpackung ist natürlich gegenüber 
1.200 gr. bei 3,4 Ah schon ein Argument ...


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so ne lupine läuft doch aber sicher mit mehr als 3,7v



hab mich verlesen, sorry.


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zurück von der dunklen wab in richtung supermarkt. eindruck:
> brauchbar, fürs geld wahrscheinlich in sachen größe ausleuchtung perfekt. trails gehn wohl nicht, hab ich damit ja auch nicht vor.



 Der Wp kann kommen! 

Ich brauche allerdings noch `nen neuen Li-Ion-Akku.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hab nochmal nachgerechnet:
> entweder
> 3 x 3,7 V = 11,1 V oder
> 4 x 3,7 V = 14,8 V
> ...



elfkommavolt kannste vergessen die lampe wird ja nicht nur dunkler sondern das ohnehin schon gelbe geht dann schon ins rote. 14,4volt funzen laut forenerfahrung seeehr ordentlich. machen wir ne sammelbestellung?
@wahltho: wie lädst du die dinger?


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Was soll ich da mitbringen? An den Akkus kann man nichts sehen, weil die nach dem Zusammenlöten komplett mit Paketklebeband umwickelt zu einem handlichen Klumpen gemacht wurden und mit etwas Schaumstoff in einen Rose-Werkzeugbehälter für den Flaschenhalter gesteckt worden sind



Hast Du noch rohe Li-Ion-Akkus, dass ich mir die mal ansachauen kann?


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> elfkommavolt kannste vergessen die lampe wird ja nicht nur dunkler sondern das ohnehin schon gelbe geht dann schon ins rote. 14,4volt funzen laut forenerfahrung seeehr ordentlich. *machen wir ne sammelbestellung?*
> @wahltho: wie lädst du die dinger?



Ja!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

bin grad auch schwer am grÃ¼beln. Aber 60â¬ Akkus + LadegerÃ¤t + Tiefentladeschutz  da wÃ¼rd der Akku soviel kosten wie zwei komplette  Bleiakku-Doppelscheinwerfer-Varianten von mir 
aber ein kleiner 4-Zelliger fÃ¼r die kleine Lampe...das wÃ¤r scho schick  kost dann aber mit 18â¬ doch bissi was. Geiz is geil  noch dazu kÃ¶nnte ich mit den Zellen glaube meine Beleuchtung nicht voll leuchten lassen  oder kann ich durch Parallelschaltung der Zellen auch den max. entladestrom hochtreiben? Eine zelle darf 2c, dÃ¼rfen zwei Parallel dann 2c von der Parallelschaltung?
Meine Lampe zieht bei Volllast nÃ¤mlich 5,9A


----------



## Zilli (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ....
> Ich brauche allerdings noch `nen neuen Li-Ion-Akku.


Is der von Deiner Lupine schon hin (ist doch erst ca. ein Jahr alt oder) ?


----------



## Zilli (2. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bin grad auch schwer am grübeln. Aber 60 Akkus + Ladegerät ?? + Tiefentladeschutz  *7,25  (ebay)* da würd der Akku soviel kosten wie zwei komplette  Bleiakku-Doppelscheinwerfer-Varianten von mir


z.Info.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> 3 x 3,7 V = 11,1 V oder
> 4 x 3,7 V = 14,8 V



Meine Cateye braucht 12V ich hab die 11,1V-Variante gewählt 

Macht 6 Zellen für 4,8Ah und reicht für 5 bis 6 Stunden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du noch rohe Li-Ion-Akkus, dass ich mir die mal ansachauen kann?



Könnt' sein, dass ich noch ein paar Zellen im Keller hab...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @wahltho: wie lädst du die dinger?



Ladegerät für Modellbauakkus von Graupner...

P.S: Mein Vater ist Modellbau-Freak und kennt sich daher mit Akkus bestens aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (2. November 2007)

Muss mal ins off

@Maggo+Arachne: evtl. Sammelbestellung hat ja noch bis So./Mo. Zeit oder ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> machen wir ne sammelbestellung?



nwoelders hat ein Konto in NL, zahlen per EU-Überweisung klappt perfekt.

Das Zeug kommt dann aber direkt aus Asien und es kann sein, dass es im Zoll landet. Dann muss man es in Höchst ggü. vom Bahnhof (Nordseite) abholen und Zoll kommt oben drauf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

Da kost dann jede Zelle 4,50â¬ + 0,75â¬ Versand + Lader (wenn man nix passendes hat) + den Entladeschutz + einmal 3â¬ Versand fÃ¼r die erste Zelle
macht bei 12 Zellen 72,50â¬ + LadegerÃ¤t und evtl. Zoll


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

der verkäufer tobishop123 hat wohl auch gute zellen im angebot, allerdings in nem camcorder akku und die kommen aus hier und nicht übersee.


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Is der von Deiner Lupine schon hin (ist doch erst ca. ein Jahr alt oder) ?



Hat massiv an Kapazität verloren!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der verkäufer tobishop123 hat wohl auch gute zellen im angebot, allerdings in nem camcorder akku und die kommen aus hier und nicht übersee.



Es gibt die diversesten Möglichkeiten.

Mein Kollege der Boris hat sich auch Lupine-Akkus aus Camcorder-Akkupacks gebastelt. Die gibt es schon fertig mit Unterladeschutz.

7,2 Volt in Form fertiger Akkupacks ist gängiger als 12 Volt. Deshalb hab' ich dann die Dinger dann mit den Teilen von nwoelders selbstgebrutzelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

das plastegehäuse kann man ja öffnen. Aber da kost der Akku auch nicht weniger  find das halt schon irgendwie krass teuer...


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Muss mal ins off
> 
> @Maggo+Arachne: evtl. Sammelbestellung hat ja noch bis So./Mo. Zeit oder ?



Klar.


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das plastegehäuse kann man ja öffnen. Aber da kost der Akku auch nicht weniger  find das halt schon irgendwie krass teuer...



das iss wie mit dem nicolai geländefahrrad. es muss einem das wert sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

12volt mit LiIon geht ja auch nicht ohne Spannungsregler. Aber da die Halogenteile an 14,4volt prima Licht machen  stört das auch keinen wirklich. Zumal die ja eh nach kurzer Zeit ein bisschen von der Spannung abfallen und das dann vererst mal so halten. Wenn man dann noch dünne Kabel mit 1,5mm² nimmt verpufft da bei dem Strom auch noch ein bisschen was  und dann passt das schon.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das iss wie mit dem nicolai geländefahrrad. es muss einem das wert sein.



deswegen fahr ich ja n Versenderrad  will halt gut *und* günstig 


wenn ich Lampe halt auch mal benutzen würde, dann würd ich das wohl leichter entscheiden können.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das plastegehäuse kann man ja öffnen. Aber da kost der Akku auch nicht weniger  find das halt schon irgendwie krass teuer...



Du machst den falschen Vergleich: Du musst das z.b. mit einem Original-Ersatzakku für 'ne Lupine vergleichen und der ist erheblich teurer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> will halt gut *und* günstig



Keine Sorge, ich versteh Dich: In Deinem Alter hätt' ich das auch noch gesagt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

So Leute, muss mich mal um wahline kümmern - Bis denne


----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

sach en schene gruß.


----------



## ratte (2. November 2007)

Ich hoffe, ich brüte gerade nichts aus, aber ich bin platt wie sonstwas. 
Naja, ich werde mal meine sieben Sachen zusammen raffen und mich dann unter die Decke verkriechen.

Bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du machst den falschen Vergleich: Du musst das z.b. mit einem Original-Ersatzakku für 'ne Lupine vergleichen und der ist erheblich teurer



aber ich abe gaar kaine Lupine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aber ich abe gaar kaine Lupine



Du nicht, aber Gerdi z.b. der sich mit dem Gedanken trägt, einen Ersatzakku selbst zu bruzeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sach en schene gruß.



Mach' ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich brüte gerade nichts aus, aber ich bin platt wie sonstwas.
> Naja, ich werde mal meine sieben Sachen zusammen raffen und mich dann unter die Decke verkriechen.
> 
> Bis morgen.



Jo, bis morgen 

Almut und ich sind auch so platt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

Gute Nacht an alle die schon schlafen gehen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du nicht, aber Gerdi z.b. der sich mit dem Gedanken trägt, einen Ersatzakku selbst zu bruzeln



ja, hatte ich dann schon mitbekommen. Lupine is halt eh teuer, dann auch die Akkus  ich versteh euch ja schon, luxus is geil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> jLupine is halt eh teuer, dann auch die Akkus



Genau und da kann mit dem Selbstbau 'ne ganze Menge sparen oder sich eben auch viel stärkere Akkus, die länger halten, bauen, so wie ich für meine Cateye


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

@ Maggo: http://cgi.ebay.de/2-x-Akku-f-Samsu...ryZ79911QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: http://cgi.ebay.de/2-x-Akku-f-Samsu...ryZ79911QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 Der 7,2-Volt-Bereich ist wie gesagt ziemlich weit verbreitet bei Camcordern, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: http://cgi.ebay.de/2-x-Akku-f-Samsu...ryZ79911QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ich überlege evtl. direkt was mit größer 5000maH zu verbauen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

2stk in Reihe, 2 Reihen parallel. 5Ah Zellen gibts mW noch nicht, kann mich aber auch tÃ¤uschen  Man kommt aber auf jeden Fall auf ca. 60â¬ fÃ¼r nen 14.4v 7,x AH Akku. Und dann hat man noch keine Elektronik. Ich weiÃ es einfach nicht. Ich bin aber am Ã¼berlegen, so eine Zelle hat genau die passende Spannung fÃ¼r ne K2 LED und hÃ¤lt dann vom Strom her auch ein paar std. LÃ¤sst sich wunderbar in ein kleines GehÃ¤use packen und wÃ¤r ne schÃ¶ne WAB Beleuchtung


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. November 2007)

Hi Leute,

gestern war in fast dem Rest der Republik Feiertag. Also nutzte ich den Tag und bin in KH statt MTB gefahren, die Runde ohne Lemberg zu meistern. Die 17 Serpentinen, Bismarkhütte auf den versteckten Barneyweg zur Altenburg, Ho Chi Minh Pfad, rauf zum Rotenfels und wieder zurück zum Parkplatz. Fast 30 Kilometer und 2:40 reine Laufzeit. Danach war ich geschafft, hat jedoch riesigen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## wissefux (2. November 2007)

leute, ich brauch wohl ne neue gabel  . vorschläge bitte. günstig (<400), leicht, gut. ist fürs argon und soll ne marathon s 04 ersetzen ...

vorschläge bitte


----------



## Miss H (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Man geht ja auch nicht im Dunkeln ohne Beleuchtung joggen



Doch tut man, da sehen einen die Wildschweine nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Doch tut man, da sehen einen die Wildschweine nicht



 Alles Klar, da stolpert man dann direkt über die Wildschweine, weil man sie selbst nicht sieht...

... was immer Du geraucht hast, der Shit war schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. November 2007)

So NG8 @All & Bis Morgen @Pfalzmiterkunder


----------



## Miss H (2. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Alles Klar, da stolpert man dann direkt über die Wildschweine, weil man sie selbst nicht sieht...
> 
> ... was immer Du geraucht hast, der Shit war schlecht



kanns ja morgen wieder  :kotz: 
dann siehst Du - reiner Stoff


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

gn8 @ Wahltho


----------



## Miss H (2. November 2007)

ich habs auch geschafft für heute,

Gute Nacht an alle


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich überlege evtl. direkt was mit größer 5000maH zu verbauen.



Interessant finde ich auch diese Bauanleitung. Es ist einfach und die Akkupacks brauchen nicht auseinandergerissen zu werden.

Der Zabo-Lilo Selbstbauakku


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2007)

diese LiIon Veriante finde ich auch seehr interessant


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> diese LiIon Veriante finde ich auch seehr interessant



Vor allem es sind gleich die "Schutzschaltungen" wie "Bratbeck-Platine" inbegriffen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> leute, ich brauch wohl ne neue gabel  . vorschläge bitte. günstig (<400), leicht, gut. ist fürs argon und soll ne marathon s 04 ersetzen ...
> 
> vorschläge bitte


Sollte alles um die 100 mm liegen, nehme ich an. 

Marzocchi XC 500 ETA: 319 Sehr gut, aber mit 2,1 kg sehr schwer.

Rock Shox Reba Race: 449   Liegt zwar etwas über deinem Budget, ist aber P/L die beste Wahl. Wiegt nicht viel (um 1650 g) und funktioniert prima!

Rock Shox Recon Solo Air: 399 Etwa 200 g (1828 laut Webseite) schwerer als die Reba und mit nur einer Luftkammer. Dadurch etwas schlechter im Ansprechen.

Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn Air: 399 Eigentlich mit 100-130 mm eher All Mountain und auch mit 1800 g nicht ganz leicht, aber eine Option.

Fox F80 RL Vorführgabel: 499 Sehr leicht, edel und für den Preis auch ein gutes Angebot. Hat halt nur 80 mm, aber damit würde das Argon agiler. 23 cm Schaft sind eigentlich ausreichend lang. Müßte man halt mal messen.

Wann willst du denn hin?


----------



## Arachne (2. November 2007)

@Pfalzfahrer: Hat einer `ne Zweitbrille, die er mir über`s Wochenende leihen könnte?


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2007)

Puuuh ihr wart ja anstrengend ich lese heute nach 


Guten Morgen .... (fröhlich geschmetterd)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. November 2007)

Gute Nacht!

Sanft dahin gehaucht.


----------



## caroka (3. November 2007)

Moin moin,


Arachne schrieb:


> @Pfalzfahrer: Hat einer `ne Zweitbrille, die er mir über`s Wochenende leihen könnte?



Ich nich.........sorry, würde sie Dir gerne geben.

Man, ich muss noch packen. Hoffentlich vergesse ich nichts.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Maggo (3. November 2007)

@wocheendpälzer: viel spaß, bis moije obend.


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sollte alles um die 100 mm liegen, nehme ich an.
> 
> Wann willst du denn hin?



vielen dank erst einmal  
so um die 100 ist schon ok, max. vielleicht 120. aber keine ahnung, ob soviel federweg dem argon gut tut. wahltho, sach doch auch mal was ! welche gabeln sind denn an deinen argon´s so verbaut ?
so ne kletterhilfe wie eta oder nen lockout wäre natürlich prima.

die fox vorführgabel ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. was genau machen die denn mit der gabel ? hängt die nur im laden an der wand rum ???

hin will ich eigentlich schon heute früh. um 9.00 uhr bin ich erst mal in hattersheim beim superpet. so gegen 10.00 uhr könnt ich locker in kronberg sein ...

gut, dass ich frühaufsteher bin


----------



## ratte (3. November 2007)

Moin.
Packen? Ach ja, dass was ich gestern vergessen habe, weil ich mich entscheiden konnte, wie das Wetter wird.  
Im Moment siehts ja aus wie... okay, im Moment sieht's nach gar nichts aus, weil man nichts sieht. Kann nur trockener werden. Die Temperaturen gehen ja.


----------



## caroka (3. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @wocheendpälzer: viel spaß, bis moije obend.



Dank Dir. 

Bis morgen


----------



## Arachne (3. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> Ich nich.........sorry, würde sie Dir gerne geben.
> ...



 ach caroka, vergiß ruhig ein paar Klamotten!!!   

Guten Morgen!


----------



## ratte (3. November 2007)

@arachne
Hatte nachgeschaut, die Wechselgläser habe ich gefunden, aber die zugehörige Brille hat den Umzug nicht überlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielen dank erst einmal
> so um die 100 ist schon ok, max. vielleicht 120. aber keine ahnung, ob soviel federweg dem argon gut tut. wahltho, sach doch auch mal was ! welche gabeln sind denn an deinen argon´s so verbaut



Ich bin jetzt in Eile, schau' bitte in die Argon Specs auf der Nicolai Homepage, da ist die maximale Einbaulänge genannt, die Du verbauen darfst.

M.E. ist aber bei max. 100mm Schluss 

Sonst morgen abend oder Montag gerne mehr Hilfe 

Bis denne


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> M.E. ist aber bei max. 100mm Schluss



80-100 mm ist korrekt  
dann lag ich ja mit meinen 105 mm ausserhalb des garantiebereiches  

danke und schönen tagesausflug euch allen ...  

p.s. die entscheidung für ne neue gabel könnte schon heute fallen ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> p.s. die entscheidung für ne neue gabel könnte schon heute fallen ...


Jetzt isser ja schon weg...  , lass mal lesen, was es gegeben hat!


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Jetzt isser ja schon weg...  , lass mal lesen, was es gegeben hat!



noch isser da ...


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2007)

and the winner is :

*rock shox reba race* 

erster fahreindruck um die 4 ecken :    

danke nochmal an daniel, für die entscheidungs- und vor allem auch einbauhilfe   

p.s. beim bike aufs autodach laden wußte ich auch wieder, warum vorne kaum luft drauf war : die mußte ich zwecks befestigung beim hintransport etwas ablassen  
jetzt hats irgendwie gepasst. ob es an der leicht veränderten geometrie durch die neue gabel lag  , egal ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> and the winner is :
> 
> *rock shox reba race*
> 
> ...


Keine Ursache. Man muß doch sein WP-Team fahrbereit halten.   Viel Spaß beim Abstimmung testen und der ersten echten Ausfahrt.  

Werde mich jetzt nach der Vergabelung in Richtung Hohemark auf machen und dort mal die Nasfahreigenschaften der Conti-Könige testen. Das war ja eigentlich immer eine Schwäche von Conti, aber bei der Erstfahrt am Dienstag, wo es ja auch eher feucht war, war der Eindruck sehr gut. Vielleicht habe sie mit dem "Black Chili Compound" ja endlich mal ´ne brauchbare Gummimischung raus gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (3. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Keine Ursache. Man muß doch sein WP-Team fahrbereit halten.  Viel Spaß beim Abstimmung testen und der ersten echten Ausfahrt.
> 
> Werde mich jetzt nach der Vergabelung in Richtung Hohemark auf machen und dort mal die Nasfahreigenschaften der Conti-Könige testen. Das war ja eigentlich immer eine Schwäche von Conti, aber bei der Erstfahrt am Dienstag, wo es ja auch eher feucht war, war der Eindruck sehr gut. Vielleicht habe sie mit dem "Black Chili Compound" ja endlich mal ´ne brauchbare Gummimischung raus gebracht.


 

Hi Daniel, etwas ungewohnt bei Dir ist diese Preferenz:





> Nasfahreigenschaften


 
Nosewheelie nennen das Manche; ist ja ein echt ungewohntes Fahrmanöver bei Dir


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2007)

moin moin°!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. November 2007)

gudee!


----------



## wissefux (3. November 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Daniel, etwas ungewohnt bei Dir ist diese Preferenz:
> 
> Nosewheelie nennen das Manche; ist ja ein echt ungewohntes Fahrmanöver bei Dir



mit der zeit werden die "normalen" wheelies halt langweilig. da probiert man es halt mal auf der nas.


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2007)

So Winterreifen montiert - WP kann kommen 

Bin mal gespannt wie die "alten" Michelin Wildgripper Hot S in 2.1 Zoll breite durch den Winter rollen.
Aufjedenfall sieht es lustig aus, wenn man(n) die ganze Zeit auf 2.4 NN´s in schwarz rumgerollt ist und jetzt 2.1er in schwarz mit roter Lauffläche montiert hat 


Gruss aus der Schweiz, geh mal jetzt probefahren


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. November 2007)

*stille*


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. November 2007)




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. November 2007)

naja..
heut abend jetzt erstmal auf ne Jahrgangsparty von unserer Schule


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. November 2007)

bin dann weg
gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. November 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. November 2007)

geht ja voll ab heut abend ...

















wo sind denn alle hin  

na ja, guck ich weiter kisum  

gn8


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. November 2007)

Das sollten alle Kreuznach-Fahrer lesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306385


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo sind denn alle hin


Pfalz. 

Und? Schon ´ne kleinere Runde mit der Forke drehen können? 

Hab heute die Contis mal durch den sehr nassen Taunus gejagt und bin sehr zufreiden damit. Guter Grip, wenn auch natürlich nicht auf dem Niveau eines Albert oder so, aber auf jeden Fall dem NN ebenbürtig. Dabei sind sie noch leichter kontrollierbar und im Grenzbereich definierbarer. Und der Race King rollt saumäßig gut. War teilweise echt schwer heute langsam zu fahren.


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Pfalz.
> 
> Und? Schon ´ne kleinere Runde mit der Forke drehen können?



über nacht oder wie  

kam gestern nicht mehr dazu, da ich meiner mama geholfen habe, ein fotobuch online zu bestellen. scheint ne ganz gute sache zu sein, dauert aber so seine zeit ... bin mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt ...

heute morgen geht´s auf jeden fall mal ne runde raus ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2007)

moin moin


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2007)

gude moin.


----------



## Zilli (4. November 2007)

Moin, moin, 
bin dann mal im off bzw. an der Kurbel vom Cube *schaubundamendehoffentlichkeineschaube/scheibeübrighab*


----------



## wissefux (4. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Und? Schon ´ne kleinere Runde mit der Forke drehen können?



so, die erste testrunde ist erfolgreich absolviert. standard-runde über rot-kreuz-trail und x-trail zum feldi hoch. runter dann die rodelbahn und den trail zum fuxtanz, sowie den haustrail.
die gabel macht ihre a***** super  , besonders das poplock im uphill auf schotter gefällt mir  

auch sehr schön, dass ich im uphill dank des 17er ritzels endlich wieder hochschalten kann   

vom berg-könig bin ich ebenfalls recht angetan. auf nassen wurzeln die trails hoch und kaum wegrutscher


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. November 2007)

morgen!!
die Party gestern war soo genial! 


un es gibt SIE wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das sollten alle Kreuznach-Fahrer lesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=306385



sacht mal, sind wir den bei der "almut-lost-tour" gefahren


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen!!
> die Party gestern war soo genial!
> 
> 
> un es gibt SIE wirklich



wen sie??


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sacht mal, sind wir den bei der "almut-lost-tour" gefahren


Nö, sind wir nicht. Ich bin den auch nur einmal gefahren, weil du eigentlich immer am Zirkeln bist, die oft nur cm-schmale Linie zu treffen um nicht den Hang runter zu purzeln. Da kommt für mich einfach kein Flow und daher mag ich den eh nicht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. November 2007)

Ich will wieder aufn Feldi fahren      ( bei schönem Wetter & trockenen Trails)


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Ich will wieder aufn Feldi fahren      ( bei schönem Wetter & trockenen Trails)



Heut war schönes Wetter und die Trails waren auch trocken!


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Heut war schönes Wetter und die Trails waren auch trocken!



Hier nicht, war ganz schön glitschig  oder es hat an den schmalen Winerpneu gelegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2007)

im Taunus war weitgehen trocken, man sieht halt den Trail vor lauter Laub nicht 

Rutschig war nur wenns schlammig bergauf ging, oder lag das am 2,5er Minion?


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Heut war schönes Wetter und die Trails waren auch trocken!



wow hat mir aber nichts genutzt 
hab ja morgen ne arbeit zu schreiben.. wollte da noch bissi lernen
hoffentlich is es Mittwoch un des kommende Wocheneende trocken


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2007)

fands klasse heute, auch wenn ich schwer erledigt bin  im WP wären das heute 20 mit viel Spass aber trotzdem hart erkämpfte Punkte gewesen


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2007)

Es war


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2007)

und auch noch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es war



ebenso


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es war



  
was gibts nächstes WE ?


----------



## ratte (4. November 2007)

Yehaaa....
...tot aber glücklich. 
Mei, war das herrlich im wieder im alten Revier zu wildern.


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2007)

Zuerst dachte ich, wir werden ein schönes und lustiges Wochenende auf gemäßigten Trails verbringen.  Pustekuchen!!!  Wenn es zu arg wurde, wurde die Gruppe einfach aufgeteilt. Wir haben es so richtig rocken lassen. Sowohl runter, als auch rauf steile verblockte Trails...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nach gestern war ich eigentlich schon so fertig, dass ich heute gar nicht mehr fahren wollte. Jetzt im Nachhinein hätte ich mir das nie verziehen!!!


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ebenso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was gibts nächstes WE ?



Nächstes Wochenende ist glaube ich die HAFA. `Ne Messe in Wiesbaden. Da hab` ich mich zum Helfen am DIMB-Stand gemeldet.


----------



## ratte (4. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende ist glaube ich die HAFA. `Ne Messe in Wiesbaden. Da hab` ich mich zum Helfen am DIMB-Stand gemeldet.


Möööp. Falsches Wochenende. Die Sportiva ist am 17./18.11.


----------



## ratte (4. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zuerst dachte ich, wir werden ein schönes und lustiges Wochenende...verbringen


War es doch auch. Mit einer super Truppe. 
Danke Missy.  
...und natürlich auch unserem Guide.


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Möööp. Falsches Wochenende. Die Sportiva ist am 17./18.11.



Danke! 

@iggi: Dann wird was gehn!


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> War es doch auch. Mit einer super Truppe.
> Danke Missy.
> ...und natürlich auch unserem Guide.



Ja klar!   Meine Falscheinschätzung bezog sich ja auch nur auf die Trails! 

Ich bin Missy super dankbar für die Organisation dieses wundervollen Wochenendes!!! Und unserem Guide für diese super Trails!!!


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2007)

Lacht nicht: Ich hab` Muskelkater in den Trizeps, vom Ziehen am Lenker!  Samstag Nacht hab` ich `nen Krampf in der rechten Wade bekommen!   War wirklich auch anstrengend!


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2007)

Von den ewig langen Downhills ist mein Greifvermögen derart ermattet, dass ich kaum mehr die Maus halten kann.  Vom Niveau her waren die Trails sowohl rauf, als auch runter, an der Grenze des für mich Machbaren! caroka ist das Ganze zwar gewohnt cool mit ihrem Understatement HT gefahren, ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich mich alle Trails mit meinem blauen getraut hätte! Naja, zumindest hätte ich es nicht so laufen lassen können wie meist mit dem Supershuttle!!   

Die Abfahrt zur Wolfsburg hätte auch jedem Plauscherheadbanger super Spaß gemacht!!!


----------



## Miss H (4. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zuerst dachte ich, wir werden ein schönes und lustiges Wochenende auf gemäßigten Trails verbringen.  Pustekuchen!!!  Wenn es zu arg wurde, wurde die Gruppe einfach aufgeteilt. Wir haben es so richtig rocken lassen. Sowohl runter, als auch rauf steile verblockte Trails...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zilli (4. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> bin dann mal im off bzw. an der Kurbel vom Cube *schaubundamendehoffentlichkeineschaube/scheibeübrighab*


Fortsetzung:
Die Kurbel ist wohl wegen des linken "Abrieb's" fällig 
Desweiteren ist die recht Lagerschale am Bike o.k. (d.h. läuft geschmeidig), in der linken Schale merkt man beim Drehen mit dem Finger, daß es dort irgendwie "krümelt" und sie läßt sich nach links und rechts bewegen (kommt auf dem Bild vllt. nicht so deutlich rüber wie in Natura (siehe 2. Bild).
Brauch wohl ne neue Kurbel inkl. Lagerschalen (Für morgen reichts aber noch )

@Palsbiker: So wie ich's eben überflogen hab, war's wohl ganz o.k. ; ich hoffe alle sind wohlauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (4. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja klar!   Meine Falscheinschätzung bezog sich ja auch nur auf die Trails!
> 
> Ich bin Missy super dankbar für die Organisation dieses wundervollen Wochenendes!!! Und unserem Guide für diese super Trails!!!





ratte schrieb:


> War es doch auch. Mit einer super Truppe.
> Danke Missy.
> ...und natürlich auch unserem Guide.




Ich klopf mir dreimal auf die Brust  

Ihr seid   - wir sind - alle superklasse drauf gewesen
Danke Euch ebenfalls - gemeinsam sind wir stark und lustig
und schön, dass jeder seinen Spaß hatte


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Fortsetzung:
> Die Kurbel ist wohl wegen des linken "Abrieb's" fällig
> Desweiteren ist die recht Lagerschale am Bike o.k. (d.h. läuft geschmeidig), in der linken Schale merkt man beim Drehen mit dem Finger, daß es dort irgendwie "krümelt" und sie läßt sich nach links und rechts bewegen (kommt auf dem Bild vllt. nicht so deutlich rüber wie in Natura (siehe 2. Bild).
> Brauch wohl ne neue Kurbel inkl. Lagerschalen (Für morgen reichts aber noch )
> ...



moin.. was issen genau an der kurbel? 
knackt die oder was?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Fortsetzung:
> Die Kurbel ist wohl wegen des linken "Abrieb's" fällig
> Desweiteren ist die recht Lagerschale am Bike o.k. (d.h. läuft geschmeidig), in der linken Schale merkt man beim Drehen mit dem Finger, daß es dort irgendwie "krümelt" und sie läßt sich nach links und rechts bewegen (kommt auf dem Bild vllt. nicht so deutlich rüber wie in Natura (siehe 2. Bild).
> Brauch wohl ne neue Kurbel inkl. Lagerschalen (Für morgen reichts aber noch )
> ...



Das sich die Beschichtung von der Welle an der Stelle löst habe ich bei allen LX Kurbeln gesehen die ich bisher in der Hand hatte (nachdem sie einige km gelaufen ist) und das schwarze wo dein Daumen drauf ist ist nur ne Dichtung/Passscheibe und wenn die bissi wackelt ist das gar nicht soo tragisch. Wenn du von "hinten" in die Lagerhälfte schaust, siehst du das eigentliche Kugellager und Kugeln die du auch fetten kannste wenn du willst. Und wenn du das schwarze Teil rausziehst, kannst du am inneren Lagerring vom eigentlichen Kugellager wackeln, falls es wackelt


----------



## caroka (4. November 2007)

Schee wars.   

@Zilli
Alle gesund  

@Missi
  

@Arachne


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Fortsetzung:
> Die Kurbel ist wohl wegen des linken "Abrieb's" fällig
> Desweiteren ist die recht Lagerschale am Bike o.k. (d.h. läuft geschmeidig), in der linken Schale merkt man beim Drehen mit dem Finger, daß es dort irgendwie "krümelt" und sie läßt sich nach links und rechts bewegen (kommt auf dem Bild vllt. nicht so deutlich rüber wie in Natura (siehe 2. Bild).
> Brauch wohl ne neue Kurbel inkl. Lagerschalen (Für morgen reichts aber noch )
> ...



einfach mal lagerschalen rausschrauben, die gewinde fetten, wieder einbaun, genügend festziehn.. un dann generell mal alles fetten was zu fetten geht, dann müsste es eig. weg sein.. hab ich auch gemacht (teils mim seb)
fahr die kurbel jetzt schon wieder 500km un kann keine auffälligkeiten feststellen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin Missy super dankbar für die Organisation dieses wundervollen Wochenendes!!! Und unserem Guide für diese super Trails!!!



Wir, d.h. Almut und ich (bevor hier noch einer auf die Idee kommt, ich würde den pluralis majestatis anwenden  ), können uns Gerds Worten nur anschliessen 

Es war ein super Bike-w/e mit einer Supertruppe in einem genialen Revier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. November 2007)

so bin dann weg! noch bissi lernen
tschöö gn8
man sieht sich


----------



## Zilli (4. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was ist denn da für eine Kurbel dran? Eine 07er XT und ein paar RF-Lagerschalen hab ich hier noch rum fliegen.
> Sollte dir was fehlen, ist der weg zum freundlichen Radladen für dich ja nicht besonders weit. Sollte dann nur nicht sonntags sein.


Hi Daniel,
07er XT sagt mir was; würd ich jetzt auch (ggf. neu) dranmachen. Aber "RF"  *nullahnung*


----------



## Zilli (4. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin.. was issen genau an der kurbel?
> knackt die oder was?


Knacken hab ich keins mitbekommen, aber ohne Kette haben sich "mahlende" Geräusche im Rahmen übertragen bzw. waren hörbar ...


----------



## Zilli (4. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> einfach mal lagerschalen rausschrauben ....


Das hätt ich gern gemacht, aber in dem Point-tools-Werkzeugkoffer fehlt genau noch  dieses Teil  (mit ner Wasserrohrzange wollte ich da jetzt nicht ran; so eilig hab ich nu nicht )
Muß ich mir mal ausleihen oder besser kaufen.


----------



## Arachne (4. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Das hätt ich gern gemacht, aber in dem Point-tools-Werkzeugkoffer fehlt genau noch  dieses Teil  (mit ner Wasserrohrzange wollte ich da jetzt nicht ran; so eilig hab ich nu nicht )
> Muß ich mir mal ausleihen oder besser kaufen.



Wenn ich daran denke, bringe ich es Dir morgen mit!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke, bringe ich es Dir morgen mit!




oder ich...
dann kannste dir meine Tipps ja nochmal durchlesen...

stören die Geräuche so sehr beim fahren das du neu brauchst?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 80-100 mm ist korrekt
> dann lag ich ja mit meinen 105 mm ausserhalb des garantiebereiches


----------



## Zilli (4. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> oder ich...
> dann kannste dir meine Tipps ja nochmal durchlesen...
> 
> stören die Geräuche so sehr beim fahren das du neu brauchst?


Naja, laut isses nicht, jedoch was nicht rund läuft und von dem ich Kenntnis habe, nervt (und erhöht den Widerstand beim Treten, was gerade bei mir 5-mehr-HF kostet)


----------



## Zilli (4. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke, bringe ich es Dir morgen mit!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2007)

xt lohnt nicht, lx reicht. Wenns lange halten soll nimm n altes 4-kant Lager. Oder kommts dir auf Gewicht an? Oder lass es wies is und schmiers erstmal, soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen habe nutzt du das Rad doch gar nicht mehr sooo viel!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. November 2007)

so musste dioch nochmal an den PC.. en spicker für morgen schreiben


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. November 2007)

so spicker fertig gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2007)

GN8 Iggi


----------



## uwe50 (4. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich klopf mir dreimal auf die Brust
> 
> Ihr seid   - wir sind - alle superklasse drauf gewesen
> Danke Euch ebenfalls - gemeinsam sind wir stark und lustig
> und schön, dass jeder seinen Spaß hatte



Darfst du auch! Es waren zwei super Tage in einer tollen Umgebung. Danke für's Organisieren.  

Urs und Cynthia


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Darfst du auch! Es waren zwei super Tage in einer tollen Umgebung. Danke für's Organisieren.















Y E A H ! ! ! - Missy Rulez


----------



## Zilli (4. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> xt lohnt nicht, lx reicht. Wenns lange halten soll nimm n altes 4-kant Lager. Oder kommts dir auf Gewicht an? Oder lass es wies is und schmiers erstmal, soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen habe nutzt du das Rad doch gar nicht mehr sooo viel!?


Ich möchte halt ne leichte Alternative zum Speci "aufbauen", wenn man das so nennen darf. Insofern wäre ich schon an einer XT interessiert ... ansonsten fahr ich damit zur Arbeit und den WP will ich damit auch i.d.R. fahren.

(Nein, ich will keine Renn-, Carbon-Feile o.ä. daraus machen, d.h. wenn was auszutauschen ist, soll es sich noch im bezahlbaren Rahmen bewegen)


----------



## Zilli (4. November 2007)

Gute N8 @all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2007)

Gn8 Carsten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. November 2007)

da hier ja grad aufbruchstimmung ist, verzieh ich mich auch mal

gute Nacht @ all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2007)

GN8 Gresi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2007)

Ich mach' mich jetzt auch ins Bettchen GN8


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. November 2007)

Bin wieder da  Was läuft morgen und wann?


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2007)

gude hersch, ich bin moije gesche 1000 beim gerd.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude hersch, ich bin moije gesche 1000 beim gerd.



Mein Guter. das wird stressig.  Wie lang wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2007)

nicht bis es dunkel wird, nichts genaues weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 07er XT sagt mir was; würd ich jetzt auch (ggf. neu) dranmachen. Aber "RF"  *nullahnung*


RF = Race Face. Teurer aber haltbarer als Shimano.


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2007)

morgen iss wp beginn und es gab fast kein geflame.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. November 2007)

@Carsten: Wie gut sind denn noch die KBs an deiner Kurbel? An meiner hier rum liegenden XT ist lediglich das mittlere Blatt an der Verschleißgrenze. Groß und klein sind noch gut. Bei Interesse an Kurbel und/oder Innenlager -> PN



Zilli schrieb:


> Ich möchte halt ne leichte Alternative zum Speci "aufbauen", wenn man das so nennen darf. Insofern wäre ich schon an einer XT interessiert ...


Im übrigen sind in meiner XT die Alu-KB-Schrauben von der 07er XTR verbaut, weil ich meine Extralite-Schrauben in die XTR übernommen habe. Kurbel wiegt so mit TA-Blättern 735 g ohne Innenlager (+ 100 bis 110g). Wäre deutlich leichter als deine LX.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen iss wp beginn und es gab fast kein geflame.





Besser?


----------



## Maggo (4. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Besser?


komm nur.....




......


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> komm nur.....


Komme!


----------



## Zilli (4. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morgen iss wp beginn und es gab fast kein geflame.


Hab ne Packung Reisnägel besorcht; schickt doch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bis Morsche ...


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2007)

Kaum ist die Bande wieder zurück, wird gepostet wie die wilde Hilde 


Schaut aus als ob ihr vile Spass in der Pfalz gehabt hattet (obwohl ich ja Saarländer bin und die Pfalz genetisch bedingt nicht so mag  ) 

Hier war es heute Ar***e kalt aber und verdammt schlüpfrig, obwohl ja gerd seine Maus nicht mehr halte kann vor lauter ziehen an der Stange 

Aber egal...... hmmm was wollt ich eigentlich sagen .... ahh eine Frage wollt ich fragen ..... Gerd wie wars mit dem Super shuttle ????

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2007)

Leider sind die Bilder nicht von mir .... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4193166#post4193166

Aber ich finde sie superschön .... Ich war leider nur "unter" den Wolken unterwegs, da die Erkältung noch nicht so ganz abgeklungen ist .....


Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Arachne (5. November 2007)

@Stefan: Traumhafte Bilder!

Meine Erkältung ist zwar so gut wie gar nicht mehr zu spüren (gewesen), trotzdem war ich am Wochenende doch noch platter, als ich es ohne vorherige Erkältung gewesen wäre...

Suppershuttle war toll!!!    Bergauf in verwinkelten, verblockten Trails manchmal ein wenig problematisch, weil es ja zu klein für mich ist, bergab aber ein Traum. Ich konnte damit Linien fahren, die mein Trek (-Blick) nicht als solche erkannt hätte (weghören caroka). Wenn es Kraft, Kondition und Kopf zuließen, konnte ich es richtig laufen lassen!!!   Kraft und Kondition waren immer an der Grenze, aber nie hinderlich. Mein Kopf hat heute zwischendurch einmal kurz dicht gemacht und ich mußte erstmal die Mädels vorbei lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. November 2007)

Der Wp läuft schon seit fast `ner halben Stunde und es ist noch kein Eintrag vorhanden???  

Bin eigentlich auch gar nicht mehr wach.  GN8!


----------



## Arachne (5. November 2007)

erster Eintrag: "Alternative Sportarten (mtbvd Pressemappe gelesen)" (10min)  

Jetzt aber wirklich: GN8


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

erster eintrag : radfahren zur a*****  

bin schon ein wenig enttäuscht, dass ihr keinen opening nightride gemacht habt ...

moin ...


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/ranking

platz 3


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

Glückwunsch Fux 

Guten Morgen zusammen 

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## caroka (5. November 2007)

Moin moin

und Glückwunsch Fux.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

@Carsten: Die hochwertigste Lager für Hollowtech baut m.E. Acros 

Race Face geniesst hinsichtlich der Lager allgemein keinen besonders guten Ruf und das Original-verbaute Race Face Lager an meinem Helius FR war nach knapp zwei Monaten und 2.500km w/ Dreck-/Wassereinbruchs völlig fratz.

Seitdem fahre ich ein Acros und Ruhe ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

So Leute werde mich auch bald punktemässig entjungfern und versuchen heute morgen gleich eine ganze Stunde einzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (5. November 2007)

Moin moin,
Wetter: "Wenn Engel reisen ...."


----------



## Zilli (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Carsten: Die hochwertigste Lager für Hollowtech baut m.E. Acros
> 
> Race Face geniesst hinsichtlich der Lager allgemein keinen besonders guten Ruf und das Original-verbaute Race Face Lager an meinem Helius FR war nach knapp zwei Monaten und 2.500km w/ Dreck-/Wassereinbruchs völlig fratz.
> 
> Seitdem fahre ich ein Acros und Ruhe ist


Ich sag erstmal "Danke für den Tip", bevor ich nach dem Preis schaue ... sonst komm ich vllt. wg. offener Klappe nicht mehr dazu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich sag erstmal "Danke für den Tip", bevor ich nach dem Preis schaue ... sonst komm ich vllt. wg. offener Klappe nicht mehr dazu



Das Acros-Innenlager liegt um die 65 Euro, ohne sich bei der Preissuche besonders anstrengen zu müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

So in FRA angekommen mit leicht modifizierter Strecke 01:01:33h


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Acros-Innenlager liegt um die 65 Euro, ohne sich bei der Preissuche besonders anstrengen zu müssen



65 euro iss ok, wenns wirklich länger hält ist das ne überlegung wert. beim nächsten defekt dann.


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2007)

achso, mir fällt gerade noch ein. am stumpi war das tretlagergehäuse nicht korrekt plangefräst, der ursprünglich verbauten octalink kurbel war das relativ egal, an meiner hollow II kurbel ging das innenlager dann ruckzuck kaputt. nach dem planfräsen hab ich von da unten nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So in FRA angekommen mit leicht modifizierter Strecke 01:01:33h



die ersten vier punkte  meine a****strecke kostet mich je nach form zwischen 1:08 als schnellste und 1:20 wenn ich mich nicht beeile. sollte ich dann in zukunft berücksichtigen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die ersten vier punkte  meine a****strecke kostet mich je nach form zwischen 1:08 als schnellste und 1:20 wenn ich mich nicht beeile. sollte ich dann in zukunft berücksichtigen.



Genau, man fährt auf einmal viel entspannter 

Ich hab' die Einheit schonmal eingetragen. Man kann doch mehrere Einheiten pro Trag erfassen, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/ranking
> 
> platz 3



Sach' mal Fux, wie bist Du denn heute gefahren, dass Du eine volle Stunde von Kelkheim in den IPH gebraucht hast?


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2007)

ja, wobei du drauf achten solltest nich unnötig punkte zu verschenken, die werden soweit ich weiß nicht zusammen gezählt. wenn du also nur 2x14 minuten einträgst bekommst du nada punkte


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Man kann doch mehrere Einheiten pro Trag erfassen, oder?


Kann man und sollte man. Man trägt ja nicht Tages- oder gar Wochenfahrzeit ein, sondern einzelne Trainingseinheiten.


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sach' mal Fux, wie bist Du denn heute gefahren, dass Du eine volle Stunde von Kelkheim in den IPH gebraucht hast?



ich addiere hin- und rückfahrt   das ist meines wissens erlaubt, hab ich immer schon so gemacht. und wenn nicht, trag ich einfach 2 x 30 min ein und gut ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich addiere hin- und rückfahrt   das ist meines wissens erlaubt, hab ich immer schon so gemacht. und wenn nicht, trag ich einfach 2 x 30 min ein und gut ist ...



Ok, dann passt's


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

das mit dem addieren mach ich aber nur bei meinen fahrten zum iph so. ansonsten trage ich die einheiten auch extra ein.

blöder weise hab ich keinen funktionierenden tacho und kann mich nur an bruttozeiten orientieren.
also in etwa so : 

- 15.00 uhr letzter blick auf die uhr, ich beginne meine sachen zusammenzusuchen ...
- 19.00 uhr, oh verdammt, zeit zum abendessen. aber da war doch noch was ... ach ja, 4 stunden wpp´s nachtragen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hab ne Packung Reisnägel besorcht..



Hhmm Nägel aus Reis, naja da kannst Du auch gleich mit Wattebäuschen werfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich sag erstmal "Danke für den Tip", bevor ich nach dem Preis schaue ... sonst komm ich vllt. wg. offener Klappe nicht mehr dazu



@Carsten: Nochwas:

Bohr Dir unbedingt ein kleines Loch (3mm) von unten ins Tretlagergehäuse 

Ich hab' letztens noch mit einem Service-Mitarbeiter von Tune telefoniert und er hatte diesen Tipp auch parat


----------



## ratte (5. November 2007)

Morgen zusammen...

...was stand heute nochmal auf dem Programm?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen...
> 
> ...was stand heute nochmal auf dem Programm?



Auf Du faule Cube-Schl*mpe:

Biken!

Biken!

Biken!


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen...
> 
> ...was stand heute nochmal auf dem Programm?


 
Glücklich sein, gute Laune haben, WP Punkte sammeln, nett zu den Kollegen sein


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

ach und noch was : der wetterdienst ist ab sofort eingeschränkt  

also gerd : es ist schon hell draussen


----------



## Arachne (5. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,

uuuuuh was für eine Nacht.... Hat einer geschlafen?  

@Thomas:


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach und noch was : der wetterdienst ist ab sofort eingeschränkt
> 
> also gerd : es ist schon hell draussen



wart nur ab. wir stehn schon in den startlöchern. heut abend iss dann nix mehr mit sprüchekloppen, dann müssen taten folgen.


----------



## Arachne (5. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach und noch was : der wetterdienst ist ab sofort eingeschränkt
> 
> also gerd : es ist schon hell draussen



?  ?

Glaube ich nicht! Noch viiiieeel zu früh dazu! Du bringst mich nicht dazu jetzt schon die Läden hoch zu ziehen!!  

Äääh, wieso ist der Wetterdienst eingeschränkt?


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> uuuuuh was für eine Nacht.... Hat einer geschlafen?
> 
> @Thomas:



du mädchen, hör auf zu jammern und mach dich fertig. was meinst du wie sich das aufs team auswirkt wenn die heeresleitung schon so am rumpienzen ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wart nur ab. wir stehn schon in den startlöchern. heut abend iss dann nix mehr mit sprüchekloppen, dann müssen taten folgen.



Lass' nur Maggo: Wer morgens schon angstschlotternd seine Einheit für den ganzen Tag einträgt ist definitiv kein Gegner für uns


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Äääh, wieso ist der Wetterdienst eingeschränkt?



das sind die zaghaft verzweifelten versuche der "konkurenz"  dir das leben schwer zu machen.


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lass' nur Maggo: Wer morgens schon angstschlotternd seine Einheit für den ganzen Tag einträgt ist definitiv kein Gegner für uns



gibts noch gegner? ich dachte das heißt jetzt opfer??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht! Noch viiiieeel zu früh dazu! Du bringst mich nicht dazu jetzt schon die Läden hoch zu ziehen!!



_Du faule S**!!!! _


_Auf jetzt Rolläden hoch angezogen und auf's Bike gesetzt, das Leben ist kein Ponyhof!!!
ich werd' Dir Beine machen!!! _


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Du faule S**!!!! _
> 
> 
> _Auf jetzt Rolläden hoch angezogen und auf's Bike gesetzt, das Leben ist kein Ponyhof!!!_
> _ich werd' Dir Beine machen!!! _


 
Das sind ja Methoden ..... tststs


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Äääh, wieso ist der Wetterdienst eingeschränkt?



sonst müsste ich dir jetzt ja mitteilen, dass die sonne lacht, es angenehme 10 grad plus hat und man so wunderbar punkte hamstern könnte ... während andere tatenlos im büro sitzen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das sind ja Methoden ..... tststs



im winterpokal gibts keine freunde mehr, nicht mal im eigenen team


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das sind ja Methoden ..... tststs



_M**l!!!_

Das Lotterleben ist ab sofort vorbei, jetzt ist WP-Bootcamp angesagt !!!


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _M**l!!!_
> 
> Das Lotterleben ist ab sofort vorbei, jetzt ist WP-Bootcamp angesagt !!!


----------



## ratte (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf Du faule Cube-Schl*mpe:


Hattest Du eigentlich gestern die entsetzten Gesichter bei den Jungs am Weinbiet gesehen? 

...die Sonne guckt gerade mal raus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hattest Du eigentlich gestern die entsetzten Gesichter bei den Jungs am Weinbiet gesehen?



Leider nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _M**l!!!_
> 
> Das Lotterleben ist ab sofort vorbei, jetzt ist WP-Bootcamp angesagt !!!




_Und wehe hier ist einer wieder der Meinung, dass Bootcamp was mit Bootfahren zu tun hätte!!!_


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hattest Du eigentlich gestern die entsetzten Gesichter bei den Jungs am Weinbiet gesehen?



was haben die denn zu sehen bekommen


----------



## ratte (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leider nicht


 Lev und Martin waren dann etwas beruhigt, als ich dann meinte, dass es sich dabei um den normalen Umgangston hier handelt.


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Und wehe hier ist einer wieder der Meinung, dass Bootcamp was mit Bootfahren zu tun hätte!!!_



bootcamp ist ein programm fürn apple, welches wahlweise das betreiben von windows oder mac os auf einem rechner ermöglicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was haben die denn zu sehen bekommen



Zu sehen nix, die haben nur mal mitbekommen, wie echte Taunus-Bikerkerle mit Frauen reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Lev und Martin waren dann etwas beruhigt, als ich dann meinte, dass es sich dabei um den normalen Umgangston hier handelt.



ich nehme mal an, dass man nur noch inkognito in die pfalz rüberkommt


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Und wehe hier ist einer wieder der Meinung, dass Bootcamp was mit Bootfahren zu tun hätte!!!_


 
Lag mir gerade auf der Zunge 

Im Moment sieht es ja eher nach Kinderfreizeit aus


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zu sehen nix, die haben nur mal mitbekommen, wie echte Taunus-Bikerkerle mit Frauen reden


----------



## ratte (5. November 2007)

Ähem, nur so zu Info aus dem anderen Lokalforum:


			
				easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ratte heisst jetzt dr. ratte! (wie sie von ihren neuen bike- freunden gerufen wird, geben wir jetzt nicht wieder....  )


Und nochwas:


			
				Levty schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen Gruß an Dr. 'Sch.....' Ratte  *gröööhl*. War das lustig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


>



... wenn schon dann bitte *Cube-Schl*mpe*...

... soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wenn schon dann bitte *Cube-Schl*mpe*...



is mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass sie ein cube fährt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> is mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, dass sie ein cube fährt ...



Mir auch nur, weil das Ding, also das Cube, vor den edlen Nicolais von wahline und mir stand und die Schl*mpe, also die Ratte noch mit alten Kumpels und -innen rumlaberte 


... da gab es eben 'nen Spruch quer über den Platz


----------



## ratte (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wenn schon dann bitte *Cube-Schl*mpe*...
> 
> ... soviel Zeit muss sein


Den Schuh ...äh, Rad... zieh ich mir heute allerdings nicht an...


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir auch nur, weil das Ding, also das Cube, vor den edlen Nicolais von wahline und mir stand und die Schl*mpe, also die Ratte noch mit alten Kumpels und -innen rumlaberte ...



ist auch wirklich ne unverschämtheit, solch edlen rössern den weg zu versperren.
also ich kann dich da gut verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist auch wirklich ne unverschämtheit, solch edlen rössern den weg zu versperren.
> also ich kann dich da gut verstehen


 
Was heisst da edle Rösser, einfaches langweiliges allerwelts Schwarz ...... 
da war das plingpling Cube doch aufjedenfall der hingucker ..... und wenn meins da erst in seinem edlen Kupfereloxalfinish auf dem Hof steht schaut keiner mehr nach diesen einheitsschwarz Rösslis


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was heisst da edle Rösser, einfaches langweiliges allerwelts Schwarz ......



edle rösser gibts auch in anderen farben, edel bleiben sie aber dennoch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was heisst da edle Rösser, einfaches langweiliges allerwelts Schwarz ......
> da war das plingpling Cube doch aufjedenfall der hingucker ..... und wenn meins da erst in seinem edlen Kupfereloxalfinish auf dem Hof steht schaut keiner mehr nach diesen einheitsschwarz Rösslis



Ein SLK muss Silbermetallic, ein Porsche Silbermetallic oder Rot, ein Ferrari Rot und ein Nicolai natürlich Schwarz oder Rot sein 

Das Schl*mpen-Cube ist übrigens gemäß meiner Wahrnehmung auch schwarz


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein SLK muss Silbermetallic, ein Porsche/Ferrari rot und ein Nicolai natürlich schwarz oder rot sein


 
Würde rein schon wegen des Ausdruckes meiner Lebenseinstellung  ein jungfräuliches Weiss bevorzugen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Mein Guter. das wird stressig.  Wie lang wollt ihr fahren?



Und für Dich mein lieber Hirsch noch der Hinweis:








_Wenn Du Winterpokal-mässig rumpinst und nicht in die Puschen kommst, dann reiss' ich Dir die E**r ab!!!_








 



... dann kommst Du schneller in Deinen Wunschzustand eines kastrierten Katers als Dir lieb ist


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

Ich glaub ich muss auch mal zum WP Antreiber werden  




Guten Morgen Team ........ immer noch 100% der Punkte, das kann ja wohl nicht angehen .... 

Raus und auf Rad - Aber zackig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. November 2007)

Ahhhh ................. Winterpokal!

Iss ja eine Bombenstimmung.


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

Nicht für den Winterpokal, aber ein Stück für das Thema: "Seltsame Dinge die Mann Tun kann" 

http://www.20min.ch/news/zuerich/story/15704741


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

Hoi Ratte ... der ist für Dich

http://www.sf.tv/sfmeteo/meteorama_saasfee.php


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Iss ja eine Bombenstimmung.



Genau, Ausbilder Wahl in Action


----------



## Tonino (5. November 2007)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Winterpokal? ich habe mich da eben mal eingelesen und würde gerne in einem Team mitmachen. Besteht noch irgendwo Bedarf?


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass wir im "frankfurt und umgebung" mittlerweile die meisten beiträge der lokalforen zu verzeichnen haben ?

woran das wohl liegen mag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Winterpokal? ich habe mich da eben mal eingelesen und würde gerne in einem Team mitmachen. Besteht noch irgendwo Bedarf?



Ich glaube, dass die gängigen Teams mit Beteiligung aus dem Plauscher-Fred inzwischen bereits "ausgebucht" sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass wir im "frankfurt und umgebung" mittlerweile die meisten beiträge der lokalforen zu verzeichnen haben ?
> 
> woran das wohl liegen mag



Keine Ahnung


----------



## Tonino (5. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass wir im "frankfurt und umgebung" mittlerweile die meisten beiträge der lokalforen zu verzeichnen haben ?
> 
> woran das wohl liegen mag



weil die Leute wegen des Verkehrschaos auf´s Bike umsteigen??


----------



## caroka (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, Ausbilder Wahl in Action


   



Tonino schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Winterpokal? ich habe mich da eben mal eingelesen und würde gerne in einem Team mitmachen. Besteht noch irgendwo Bedarf?


Frag mal Bitter Sweet. Ich glaube der sucht noch ein Team. Wenn Ihr dann noch jemanden zum auffüllen brauchen würdet, würde ich mich zur Verfügung stellen. Habe aber keine großen Ambitionen und werde vllt. mehr Laufen als Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, Ausbilder Wahl in Action





caroka schrieb:


>




... und dabei habe ich Y-Reisen nie gebucht


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und dabei habe ich Y-Reisen nie gebucht


 
Hat ich auch kein Interesse daran  :

Abenteuerurlaub mit Y-Reisen, wir buchen - sie fluchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Abenteuerurlaub mit Y-Reisen, wir buchen - sie fluchen



 Genau


----------



## caroka (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und dabei habe ich Y-Reisen nie gebucht


Wahrscheinlich wärst Du da angeeckt. War bestimmt besser so, für beide Seiten.


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2007)

so, zurück. für mich waren es 95km 450hm und vieeel wichtiger 5h fahrzeit. macht 20wpps.


----------



## ratte (5. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Ratte ... der ist für Dich
> 
> http://www.sf.tv/sfmeteo/meteorama_saasfee.php


   

Rekrut ratte meldet sich zurück.
Könnte durchaus sein, dass ich heute abend auf der Couch einpenne, aber ihr wisst ja auch allene, wie so ein Grill funktioniert. Bäh, bin ich platt nach den drei Tagen.


----------



## ratte (5. November 2007)

Maggo,
trag Dich mal ein. Das ist sehr gute TopTen Position inner Einzelwertung. 
Ich biete "nur" 18 Punkte, aber ich könnte auch keinen Meter mehr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wärst Du da angeeckt. War bestimmt besser so, für beide Seiten.



Ich glaube auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, zurück. für mich waren es 95km 450hm und vieeel wichtiger 5h fahrzeit. macht 20wpps.





ratte schrieb:


> Maggo,
> trag Dich mal ein. Das ist sehr gute TopTen Position inner Einzelwertung.
> Ich biete "nur" 18 Punkte, aber ich könnte auch keinen Meter mehr.



  

Von mir gibt es heute nachher auch noch ein paar Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (5. November 2007)

Von Gerdi sollten auch >20 kommen. Das wird schonmal ganz nett aussehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

... achso rechnet nicht vor 20:30 Uhr mit mir und schaut bitte, dass um die Zeit auch eine gute Glut auf dem Grill herrscht, weil wahline so zwischen 20:00 Uhr und 20:30 Uhr mit dem Grillgut eintrudelt


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

hi !

war mal ne schöne abwechslungsreiche heimfahrt heute durchs feld  
dank des plauschertempos hätte es fast noch einen punkt mehr für mich gegeben


----------



## Tonino (5. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, zurück. für mich waren es 95km 450hm und vieeel wichtiger 5h fahrzeit. macht 20wpps.



wann heute?? wow...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hi !
> 
> war mal ne schöne abwechslungsreiche heimfahrt heute durchs feld
> dank des *plauschertempos *hätte es fast noch einen punkt mehr für mich gegeben



Vorsicht, Plauschertempo ist inzwischen eher Renntempo


----------



## wppp (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Plauschertempo ist inzwischen eher Renntempo



von wegen !
habe zwei von euch inflagranti erwischt !
grober regelverstoß gegen die neue 30 km/h-regel bei flachlandfahrten  

das wird als punkterausschinderei gewertet und mit abzug bestraft 

und sowas gleich an meinem 1. a*****tag dieser wintersaison ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

457


----------



## Zilli (5. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss auch mal zum WP Antreiber werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sekunde Waltoo ... ähh... mzaskar


----------



## Zilli (5. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sonst müsste ich dir jetzt ja mitteilen, dass die sonne lacht, es angenehme 10 grad plus hat und man so wunderbar punkte hamstern könnte ... während andere tatenlos im büro sitzen müssen


Hehehe, so bei 16 Pkt heut nachmittag hab ich mal an Dich gedacht


----------



## Zilli (5. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, zurück. für mich waren es 95km 450hm und vieeel wichtiger 5h fahrzeit. macht 20wpps.


dto.


----------



## caroka (5. November 2007)

Taunusplauscher auf Platz 1.  Aber viel wichtiger vor dem MTBvD. *hüstel* 
Schön, so ein Logenplatz.


----------



## Zilli (5. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss auch mal zum WP Antreiber werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein freundliches Guten Abend,
Du bist nun bei 9%, zufrieden ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. November 2007)

gude!!


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hehehe, so bei 16 Pkt heut nachmittag hab ich mal an Dich gedacht



zu gütig


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. November 2007)

ich fahr noch mal schnell mim rad...


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ein freundliches Guten Abend,
> Du bist nun bei 9%, zufrieden ?



Mittlerweile wieder 19 % 


Ich seh schon, wir werden langsam anfangen und uns dann an die anderen ranpirschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hehehe, so bei 16 Pkt heut nachmittag hab ich mal an Dich gedacht



Respekt, Respekt oder wie der Saarfranzose so sagt Chapeau


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hehehe, so bei 16 Pkt heut nachmittag hab ich mal an Dich gedacht





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich fahr noch mal schnell mim rad...



wie war das mit dem chiller Team


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wieder 19 %
> 
> 
> Ich seh schon, wir werden langsam anfangen und uns dann an die anderen ranpirschen



an wen??


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wie war das mit dem chiller Team



ja du machst eh viel zu wenig. das ist dermaßen unfair wenn einer im team die haupta**** machen muss.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2007)

finds ja heftig das da einer ne glatte 12h Hausrunde hat 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/entries/53298


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja du machst eh viel zu wenig. das ist dermaßen unfair wenn einer im team die haupta**** machen muss.


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wie war das mit dem chiller Team



Immer gemach, gemach  



Es Wetter war schön, die Sonne lachte, das Rad fuhr wie von selbst ...... 


jetz erstmal Nudel mit Zuchetti und Tomaten und dazu ein nettes Glas Rotwein zum Chillen


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> finds ja heftig das da einer ne glatte 12h Hausrunde hat
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/entries/53298



12 Stunden im Sommer fibd ich ja schon oberst heftig, aber dann noch im Winter .....


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. November 2007)

sooo wieder da!!
wieder 3punkte 


das macht ja richtig spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. November 2007)

Taunusplauscher mit fettem Vorsprung auf Platz 1!!!!

    

Kk seit 25min im O.


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Taunusplauscher mit fettem Vorsprung auf Platz 1!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kk seit 25min im O.



Guten Morgen Gerd


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. November 2007)

moin gerd

Taunusplauscher-Chiller Platz 8 
jippi Top 10


----------



## Arachne (5. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Gerd



lmaa  

Oje, bin ich geplättet...  Für mich waren es am Ende 102km und nach dem Pfalzwochenende mehr als reichlich...

Jetzt erstmal Tee und dann meinen Kapitänsverpflichtungen nachkommen!


----------



## Arachne (5. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin gerd
> 
> Taunusplauscher-Chiller Platz 8
> jippi Top 10



Unsere Anfangsplatzierungen hatten uns letztes Jahr dermaßen motiviert, dass wir uns noch mehr ins Zeug legten!!  Um dann später um so deutlicher auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück geholt zu werden...  Trotzdem waren wir dann sehr auf unseren Top 100 Platz stolz!!


----------



## ratte (5. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kk seit 25min im O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 12 Stunden im Sommer fibd ich ja schon oberst heftig, aber dann noch im Winter .....



ja, wir sprechen hier von netto fahrzeit. aber spakkos muss es überall geben, einfach net ernst nehmen.


----------



## Maggo (5. November 2007)

mein dämpfer iss am arsch, ich könnt kotzen und heulen gleichzeitig. er sackt zusammen und federt nicht mehr aus, die letzten 40km waren ne echte quälerei und der hintern tut mir auch weh, doch nie wieder hardtail.


----------



## arkonis (5. November 2007)

naja heute ging es mit den temperaturen das wäre dann wohl ein warmer start in den Winterpokal
lg


----------



## arkonis (5. November 2007)

ui sogar 1. Platz, respekt


----------



## ratte (5. November 2007)

Aaahhh...
...mein Feuerzeug hat die Grätsche gemacht, bevor die Kohlen endlich angefangen haben zu glühen. 
Falls jemand Feuerzeug und Grillanzünder hätte, bitte mitbringen.

...achso, klingeln unnötig, einfach in den Garten kommen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2007)

so, wir fahren dann mal richtung ratte, bis gleich - hoffentlich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Aaahhh...
> ...mein Feuerzeug hat die Grätsche gemacht, bevor die Kohlen endlich angefangen haben zu glühen.
> Falls jemand Feuerzeug und Grillanzünder hätte, bitte mitbringen.
> 
> ...achso, klingeln unnötig, einfach in den Garten kommen.



nur mal schnell zur Sicherheit, findet das im freien statt? Bei gefühlten -10°C ?? Weil dann zieh ich mich nochmal um


----------



## ratte (5. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nur mal schnell zur Sicherheit, findet das im freien statt? Bei gefühlten -10°C ?? Weil dann zieh ich mich nochmal um


Nö, nur zum Teil. 
Ich hoffe, Du hast nichts dagegen, dass der Grill nicht in meiner Bude steht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Nö, nur zum Teil.
> Ich hoffe, Du hast nichts dagegen, dass der Grill nicht in meiner Bude steht.



ok, dann bis gleich


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mein dämpfer iss am arsch, ich könnt kotzen und heulen gleichzeitig. er sackt zusammen und federt nicht mehr aus, die letzten 40km waren ne echte quälerei und der hintern tut mir auch weh, doch nie wieder hardtail.



Besser als im genannten Körperteil 

Denke mal dann würde dir selbiges noch mehr schmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Aaahhh...
> ...mein Feuerzeug hat die Grätsche gemacht, bevor die Kohlen endlich angefangen haben zu glühen.
> Falls jemand Feuerzeug und Grillanzünder hätte, bitte mitbringen.
> 
> ...achso, klingeln unnötig, einfach in den Garten kommen.



Jetzt bin ich ja schon etwas neidig .... Grillen ist doch fast mein Lieblingssport 

Viel Spass beim brutzeln, braten, schlemmen und dem ganzen


----------



## wissefux (5. November 2007)

ja ja, schlagt euch nur die wampe voll ...

ich für meinen teil hab grad meine punkte für heute verdoppelt


----------



## wondermike (5. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin gerd
> 
> Taunusplauscher-Chiller Platz 8
> jippi Top 10



Ihr macht das super, Jungs. Ich bin stolz auf Euch!


----------



## wondermike (5. November 2007)

So, bin gerade mal wieder dabei, mich an einem völlig unschuldigen und wehrlosen Fahrrad zu vergreifen. Da taucht gleich die erste Frage auf: bei der XT-Kurbel gibt es auf der linken Seite doch dieses komische Plastikteil, wo man das andere komische Plastikteil braucht, um das rein- und rauszuschrauben. Nur: welche Richtung ist rein und welche raus? Will sich in keine Richtung bewegen und bis jetzt versuche ich es noch ohne rohe Gewalt.


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, bin gerade mal wieder dabei, mich an einem völlig unschuldigen und wehrlosen Fahrrad zu vergreifen. Da taucht gleich die erste Frage auf: bei der XT-Kurbel gibt es auf der linken Seite doch dieses komische Plastikteil, wo man das andere komische Plastikteil braucht, um das rein- und rauszuschrauben. Nur: welche Richtung ist rein und welche raus? Will sich in keine Richtung bewegen und bis jetzt versuche ich es noch ohne rohe Gewalt.



links geht es raus, rechts geht rein

glaube ich zumindest 

sollte eigentlich nur 0.4 NM sein


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, bin gerade mal wieder dabei, mich an einem völlig unschuldigen und wehrlosen Fahrrad zu vergreifen. Da taucht gleich die erste Frage auf: bei der XT-Kurbel gibt es auf der linken Seite doch dieses komische Plastikteil, wo man das andere komische Plastikteil braucht, um das rein- und rauszuschrauben. Nur: welche Richtung ist rein und welche raus? Will sich in keine Richtung bewegen und bis jetzt versuche ich es noch ohne rohe Gewalt.


Ganz normale Schraube. Links rum geht´s auf. Wenn sie sich nicht bewegen läßt, mach zuerst die beiden Schrauben von der Klemmung auf. Wenn dann immer noch keine Reaktion kommt, nimm mal vorsichtig die Wasserpumpenzange.


----------



## wondermike (5. November 2007)

OK, hab's dann auch selber gerafft, dass man erst die Schrauben aufmachen muss. Inzwischen habe ich das Ding tatsächlich erfolgreich auseinander genommen. Drückt mir die Daumen für's Zusammenbauen.


----------



## ratte (5. November 2007)

Hey wahltho,
man konnte das Ufo quer übers ganze Feld leuchten sehen...
...oder zumindest wurde die Betty von einigen hier so betietelt.


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hey wahltho,
> man konnte das Ufo quer übers ganze Feld leuchten sehen...
> ...oder zumindest wurde die Betty von einigen hier so betietelt.



Ist wie ein sich bewegender Flutlichtmast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T. J. (5. November 2007)

@Plauscher,

gibt's noch ein paar WP-Team-lose (Arkonis!) Taunusfahrer? Bin noch am suchen...

Gruß,

T_J


----------



## wondermike (5. November 2007)

Geht doch noch, oder?    






Ich frage mich allerdings, wieso das Ding so ungleichmäßig abgenutzt ist.


----------



## caroka (5. November 2007)

So macht Winterpokal Spass. 
In keinem Team aktiv aber mitschlemmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. November 2007)

Bin gut nach Hause gekommen und habe die fehlenden 28 Minuten für die vollen drei Stunden Abendrunde noch vollbekommen, musste in fbh nur noch einmal extra einen Berg hochfahren 

Wahline ist auch gut zu Hause angekommen


----------



## caroka (5. November 2007)

T. J. schrieb:


> @Plauscher,
> 
> gibt's noch ein paar WP-Team-lose (Arkonis!) Taunusfahrer? Bin noch am suchen...
> 
> ...



Hi T. J.,

bestimmt findest Du noch welche. Tonino und Bitter Sweat suchen glaube ich noch ein Team.


----------



## T. J. (5. November 2007)

Hi Caro,

na vielleicht mach' ich einfach ein Team "Schlofem" oder so für die Nachzügler auf...

LG
T_J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. November 2007)

@ WM

Damit bist Du doch nicht mehr vorwärts gekommen. Da hätte ich schon 5 x die Krise bekommen.  
Ich denke die Abnutzung ist so ungleichmässig, weil sich die Kette immer an der gleichen Stelle hochzieht.


----------



## caroka (5. November 2007)

T. J. schrieb:


> Hi Caro,
> 
> na vielleicht mach' ich einfach ein Team "Schlofem" oder so für die Nachzügler auf...
> 
> ...



Ich denke, da geht was.


----------



## caroka (5. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin gut nach Hause gekommen und habe die fehlenden 28 Minuten für die vollen drei Stunden Abendrunde noch vollbekommen, musste in fbh nur noch einmal extra einen Berg hochfahren
> 
> Wahline ist auch gut zu Hause angekommen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. November 2007)

sind auch alle wohlbehalten zuhause angekommen, war ein super Abend und vivi findet euch ausnahmslos nett und lustig  nur den Carsten etwas still was aber wohl auch mit seiner Erkältung zusammenhängen kann.
Ich verzieh mich dann auch direkt schon ins Bett, muss doch früher raus als zuerst gedacht  gute Nacht  *mannbinichvoll*


----------



## caroka (5. November 2007)

Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

@Gresi: Du hast ein sehr nette Freundin, finden wahline und ich  

@All GN8


----------



## ratte (6. November 2007)

Die Nachzügler sind jetzt auch gerade heim.
War ein toller Einstieg in den WP.  Ich hoffe, das geht noch ein paar Mal so weiter. 

Nacht zusammen *insBettfall*


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

Super Tag! Super Abend! Super Gesellschaft! Super Essen! Super voll! Super platt! Super!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (6. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mein dämpfer iss am arsch, ich könnt kotzen und heulen gleichzeitig. er sackt zusammen und federt nicht mehr aus, die letzten 40km waren ne echte quälerei und der hintern tut mir auch weh, doch nie wieder hardtail.



bei welchem? doch nicht beim guten...


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bei welchem? doch nicht beim guten...



Welches ist für Dich denn das gute? 

Jedenfalls ist der Dämpfer vom älteren defekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Welches ist für Dich denn das gute?
> 
> Jedenfalls ist der Dämpfer vom älteren defekt.



das gute ist das RM  weil neuer...ich will auch mal wieder biken. vielleicht quäl ich mich mal morgen auf das ding.


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

Guten Morgen Langschläfer 

Auf Auf zu neuen Heldentaten 

Wünsche allen ein wunderschönes Erwachen und einen erfolgreichen Tag


Gruss aus der Schweiz

Stefan

Die nehmen auch Drogen:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,515494,00.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## ratte (6. November 2007)

Morgen.

Auf zu neuen Schandtaten, äh, Punkten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgen.
> 
> Auf zu neuen Schandtaten, äh, Punkten.



Sag doch Schandtaten *und* Punkten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

... dann passt's


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

Ach so und Moin Schl*mpe, äh ich meine natürlich Radde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

So ich mach' mal los Richtung FRA


----------



## caroka (6. November 2007)

Moin moin,

Ich werde auch mal wieder mim Rad Richtung Frankfurt fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sag doch Schandtaten *und* Punkten



Wie wäre es denn mir Punkten *durch *Schandtaten?!  









Guten Morgen!


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ich werde auch mal wieder mim Rad Richtung Frankfurt fahren.



Schon einen Namen überlegt?


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

Wo isn de Fux


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo isn de Fux



sammelt mental winterpokal-punkte im büro ...

morsche


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mir Punkten *durch *Schandtaten?!



bin dabei


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mir Punkten *durch *Schandtaten?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gibt es denn für S** auch Punkte?' Zählt das zu den Alternativen Sportarten oder eher als schlecht Wetterausgleich fürs Radfahren 

Also ich wäre ja für zweiteres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es denn für S** auch Punkte?' Zählt das zu den Alternativen Sportarten oder eher als schlecht Wetterausgleich fürs Radfahren



Trag' doch mal ein, auf die Kommentare bin ich gespannt


----------



## wondermike (6. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es denn für S** auch Punkte?'



Nein, ist explizit ausgeschlossen. Vielleicht wäre es ja keine schlechte Idee. So wie die Leute hier motiviert sind, wäre das bestimmt ein wahrer Segen für's deutsche Rentensystem...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nein, ist explizit ausgeschlossen. Vielleicht wäre es ja keine schlechte Idee. So wie die Leute hier motiviert sind, wäre das bestimmt ein wahrer Segen für's deutsche Rentensystem...



Schade  - Hätt' jedenfalls jede Menge Zusatzpunkte gebracht


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nein, ist explizit ausgeschlossen. Vielleicht wäre es ja keine schlechte Idee. So wie die Leute hier motiviert sind, wäre das bestimmt ein wahrer Segen für's deutsche Rentensystem...


 
Och menno ....... immer das was Spass macht gilt nicht *hmpfundmitdemfussaufdenbodenstampf*


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

1. würde es eh nur 2 punkte geben, da "alternativsport" ...
2. würde man eine spezielle kategorie für s** einführen, müsste man auch untergruppen für diverse spielarten machen, um irgendwie dem ungleichgewicht zwischen männlein und weiblein bezüglich der unterschiedlichen belastung (je nach spielart eben  )rechnung zu tragen.

ihr könnt ja mal ein paar vorschläge zwecks gerechter punktevergabe sammeln. bin mal gespannt


----------



## arkonis (6. November 2007)

da bin ich dabei, wer möchte sich bereitwillig opfern 

soll ich schonmal ein Team aufmachen


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

guten morgen ihr plauscher!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

Moin Iggy


----------



## arkonis (6. November 2007)

entweder ich werde heute Spinning machen oder mich dazu bringen aufs Rad zu steigen. Je nach Wetterlage.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Iggy



gestern als du da im feld rumgegurkt bist hattest du Ähnlichkeiten mit nem UFO    

war lusdisch gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

wat 
 die chiller auf platz 30!!??
ich muss heut mittag aufs rad


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wat
> die chiller auf platz 30!!??
> ich muss heut mittag aufs rad


 
Ubertreib mal nicht ...  sind auf Platz 27


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

so jetzt geh ich aber mal wieder lernen....
muss heut noch ne Erdkundearbeit schreiben :kotz:


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ubertreib mal nicht ...  sind auf Platz 27



aber nicht mehr lange


----------



## Miss H (6. November 2007)

Hallo moin, bin auch endlich am Netz, muß aber gleich wieder gehen
War lusdisch gestern.

Also ich mach auch mit, Punkte sammeln, vielleicht unter dem Titel Plauscherschl****en?


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so jetzt geh ich aber mal wieder lernen....
> muss heut noch ne Erdkundearbeit schreiben :kotz:


 
Viel Glück 

um was geht es denn ???


----------



## Tonino (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 1. würde es eh nur 2 punkte geben, da "alternativsport" ...
> 2. würde man eine spezielle kategorie für s** einführen, müsste man auch untergruppen für diverse spielarten machen, um irgendwie dem ungleichgewicht zwischen männlein und weiblein bezüglich der unterschiedlichen belastung (je nach spielart eben  )rechnung zu tragen.
> 
> ihr könnt ja mal ein paar vorschläge zwecks gerechter punktevergabe sammeln. bin mal gespannt



du denkst also das männlein und weiblein unterschiedliche belastungen beim s****** ausgesetzt sind??


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

definitiv !


----------



## Maggo (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> definitiv !



faule sau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> faule sau!



nur im sommer, wenns richtig heiß ist   im winter ist schließlich winterpokal und da zählt jedes pünktchen


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> entweder ich werde heute Spinning machen oder mich dazu bringen aufs Rad zu steigen. Je nach Wetterlage.



Fahr` nicht Richtung Westen, da kommt eine verd........ steife Brise her...


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fahr` nicht Richtung Westen, da kommt eine verd........ steife Brise her...


 
Steif ist gut


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

Prost: http://www.blick.ch/sport/na-dann-prost-75332


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Prost: http://www.blick.ch/sport/na-dann-prost-75332



Jetzt gibt es nur noch ein Problem: Ich mag kein Bier! :kotz:


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es nur noch ein Problem: Ich mag kein Bier! :kotz:


 
Pech gehabt  wirst du irgendwann nur noch mein Heck sehen  


*weitausdemFensterlehn*    *Hilfe es hat ja gar kein Fenster mehr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es nur noch ein Problem: Ich mag kein Bier! :kotz:



ich drink deins!!!


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich drink deins!!!



meins kannst auch haben ...

äppler an die macht  wirktnochvielbesseralsbier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fahr` nicht Richtung Westen, da kommt eine verd........ steife Brise her...


 
Memme! 

Gegenwind ist beim WP gut! - Dann geht's langsamer und gibt tendenziell mehr Punkte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pech gehabt  wirst du irgendwann nur noch mein Heck sehen


 
Alles für den Popo?


----------



## Breezler (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> meins kannst auch haben ...
> 
> äppler an die macht  wirktnochvielbesseralsbier



Guude zusammen

Auch net zu verachten. Der Odin-Trunk.
Hatt ich Samstag genug von


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Alles für den Popo?


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Guude zusammen
> 
> Auch net zu verachten. Der Odin-Trunk.
> Hatt ich Samstag genug von



Und, warst Du heute schneller, oder hast Du nun einen breiteren Hintern?


----------



## Breezler (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und, warst Du heute schneller, oder hast Du nun einen breiteren Hintern?



Heut natürlich nicht  

Aber dafür Sonntag umso mehr. Der Honig machts


----------



## caroka (6. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ich werde auch mal wieder mim Rad Richtung Frankfurt fahren.



Hab mich doch für vier Räder entschieden.


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab mich doch für vier Räder entschieden.



feigling ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

ich hätte heut übrigens gerne wieder den begleitservice von gestern auf der heimfahrt.
so gegen kurz vor vier an kneisels mühle, ja ?


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hätte heut übrigens gerne wieder den begleitservice von gestern auf der heimfahrt.
> so gegen kurz vor vier an kneisels mühle, ja ?



Wäre heute die gestrige Tour gene nochmal mit einigen Teammitgliedern abgefahren!   Aber leider hocke ich im Büro... Auf mich kannst Du also leider nicht zählen.


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

Hey, wollte gerade noch `ne Mittagsrunde drehen, nun regnet es.  Dann warte ich doch lieber noch ein wenig und hoffe auf heute Nachmittag!


----------



## Breezler (6. November 2007)

So gehts mir auch. Wollt die MiPa nutzen, und nu hats in 3eich Graupel, fast schon Schneeregen


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hey, wollte gerade noch `ne Mittagsrunde drehen, nun regnet es.  Dann warte ich doch lieber noch ein wenig und hoffe auf heute Nachmittag!



na also, geht doch   bis nachher denn ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hey, wollte gerade noch `ne Mittagsrunde drehen, ...


 
Done - In der Muckibude


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Done - In der Muckibude



 Haben wir hier leider nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Haben wir hier leider nicht.


 
Kann ich aber jedem Biker empfehlen, als Ausgleichssport regelmässig etwas gemässigtes Kraft-Training mit Schwerpunkt Oberkörper zu betreiben


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. November 2007)

Moin..............  Die Sonne scheint  Raus auf die Piste!!! SexPunkte hab ich erledigt, nachher nochmal S.x.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin.............. Die Sonne scheint Raus auf die Piste!!! SexPunkte hab ich erledigt, nachher nochmal S.x.......


 
Genau, ab auf's Bike - Du weisst ja, was sonst droht und dann ist Schluss mit ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

... aber das Schöne für Dich wäre, dass Dich das dann nicht mehr stören würde


----------



## Tonino (6. November 2007)

ich habe vor heute Abend noch etwas im Eichwald laufen zu gehen. So 1h ca. 8 -10 km. Wer Interesse hat, vielleicht was für den WP zu machen kann sich gerne bemerkbar machen!!


----------



## Tonino (6. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin..............  Die Sonne scheint  Raus auf die Piste!!! SexPunkte hab ich erledigt, nachher nochmal S.x.......



Sexpunkte mit dem Bike....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, ab auf's Bike - Du weisst ja, was sonst droht und dann ist Schluss mit ...



Is ja gut, tu was ich kann.....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Sexpunkte mit dem Bike....



...................und das 2mal am Tag................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber das Schöne für Dich wäre, dass Dich das dann nicht mehr stören würde



Ich fühle mich garnicht gestört.....................


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin..............  Die Sonne scheint  Raus auf die Piste!!! .....



Hier scheint sie nun, nach der Mittagspause, auch.  

Nicht vergessen etwaige Punkte einzutragen!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier scheint sie nun, nach der Mittagspause, auch.
> 
> Nicht vergessen etwaige Punkte einzutragen!



Sofort?  Kommen doch noch einige dazu.........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Sofort? Kommen doch noch einige dazu.........


 






 Auf, los jetzt


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Sofort?  Kommen doch noch einige dazu.........



Ne, ne, kannst auch über den Tag addieren. Lohnt sich, wenn man etwas länger als bis genau zu einem Punkt trainiert und diese Überzeiten über den Tag addiert einen weiteren Punkt rgeben. Wenn man z.B. genau anderhalb Stunden fährt, kann man sie auch gleich eintragen. Wie man möchte.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf, los jetzt



Was................. aufs Bike oder eintragen.........


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Was................. aufs Bike oder eintragen.........



weder noch ...

weitermachen mit s**


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf, los jetzt


 

Geht das schon wieder los 

noch seit ihr auf der *"1"* ..... noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> weder noch ...
> 
> weitermachen mit s**


 






 M A U L ! ! !


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Auf, los jetzt



Hat mal jemand `ne Portion Valium?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geht das schon wieder los
> 
> noch seit ihr auf der *"1"* ..... noch


 





 F R E S S E ! ! !


----------



## caroka (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> feigling ...



Nee, Weichei....es hat geregnet.


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geht das schon wieder los
> 
> noch seit ihr auf der *"1"* ..... noch



Einerseits werden sicherlich bald Teams mehr eintragen, andererseits wird dies euch noch viel weiter nach hinten schieben als vielleicht uns!


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> F R E S S E ! ! !


 
Wir kriegen euch noch .......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, Weichei....es hat geregnet.


 
Pussi!


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, Weichei....es hat geregnet.



Die paar Tropfen, die ich heute morgen von oben und unten abbekam, waren nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, Weichei....es hat geregnet.



hier scheint mal wieder die sonne ... aber ich befürchte schon schlimmes für nachher  



mzaskar schrieb:


> noch seit ihr auf der *"1"* ..... noch
> [/IMG]



in diesem zusammenhang möchte ich nochmal auf meine aktuelle sig hinweisen  

am ende wird abgerechnet


----------



## caroka (6. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich habe vor heute Abend noch etwas im Eichwald laufen zu gehen. So 1h ca. 8 -10 km. Wer Interesse hat, vielleicht was für den WP zu machen kann sich gerne bemerkbar machen!!





wahltho schrieb:


> Pussi!



Kann ich nix gegen machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die paar Tropfen, die ich heute morgen von oben und unten abbekam, waren nicht der Rede wert.


 
Frauen denken da anders:

Sie haben instinktiv Angst davor, dass es ihre Frisur schädigen könnte...

... und vergessen, dass sie 'eh einen Helm aufhaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann ich nix gegen machen.


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frauen denken da anders:
> 
> Sie haben instinktiv Angst davor, dass es ihre Frisur schädigen könnte...
> 
> ... und vergessen, dass sie 'eh einen Helm aufhaben



Früher ist sie ab und an oben ohne gefahren!  Mittlerweile trägst sie selbst zu Parties einen (zugegebenermaßen hübschen).


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frauen denken da anders:
> 
> Sie haben instinktiv Angst davor, dass es ihre Frisur schädigen könnte...
> 
> ... und vergessen, dass sie 'eh einen Helm aufhaben


 
Dachte schon, die Wahl der Schuhe spielte hier ein Rolle


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

Paket ist bei bc raus!


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Paket ist bei bc raus!



toll  





hä


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> in diesem zusammenhang möchte ich nochmal auf meine aktuelle sig hinweisen
> 
> am ende wird abgerechnet



Genau, schaun wir mal!! 

Thomas scheint dem Andreas Paroli bieten zu können und ich hatte letztes Jahr mehr Punkte als der Kater!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> toll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verschleißteile und so. Der Winter kann kommen!


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, schaun wir mal!!
> 
> Thomas scheint dem Andreas Paroli bieten zu können und ich hatte letztes Jahr mehr Punkte als der Kater!



und ich hatte die wenigsten punkte überhaupt in der winterpokalhistorie ...

mal schaun, um wieviel ich mich steigern kann. ich will einfach nur so fit werden, dass ich nächste saison nicht so abkacke wie dieses jahr ...

thomas + andreas spielen in einer anderen liga


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ich hatte die wenigsten punkte überhaupt in der winterpokalhistorie ...
> 
> mal schaun, um wieviel ich mich steigern kann. ich will einfach nur so fit werden, dass ich nächste saison nicht so abkacke wie dieses jahr ...
> 
> thomas + andreas spielen in einer anderen liga



Nach meinen letztjährigen Erfahrungen würde ich sagen, die Teilnahme am Winterpokal ist besser als nichts zu machen.  Für seine Fitness kann man jedoch besseres tun, als das punkteoptimierte Fahren...


----------



## Breezler (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nach meinen letztjährigen Erfahrungen würde ich sagen, die Teilnahme am Winterpokal ist besser als nichts zu machen.  Für seine Fitness kann man jedoch besseres tun, als das punkteoptimierte Fahren...



Denk ich auch, auch wenn ich in keinem Team bin. 
Hab mir nie Zeiten aufgeschrieben, also quasi Premiere für mich.
So krieg ich wenigstens mal einen Überblick.
Von der Intensität her wirds bei mir eh keinen Sommer/Winter-Unterschied geben, da ich eh nur rad fahre, mangels Auto


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. November 2007)

Ba, was ein Wetter heute. Sturm, Regen, Hagel und alles schon opitschnass da draußen. Ich verschiebe meine geplanten Großangriff lieber mal auf Donnerstag und geh nachher ein bißchen aufs Ergo. Winterpokal hin oder her, erkälten bringt definitiv nix.
Überhaupt bin ich momentan noch nicht so richtig WP-motiviert. Denke auch nicht, daß ich dieses Jahr wieder über 800 Punkte komme, da die Zeit doch knapper ist. 600 sollte reichen, 700 wäre prima. Schaun wir mal, was in rund fünf Monaten die Liste sagt.


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ba, was ein Wetter heute. Sturm, Regen, Hagel und alles schon opitschnass da draußen. Ich verschiebe meine geplanten Großangriff lieber mal auf Donnerstag und geh nachher ein bißchen aufs Ergo. Winterpokal hin oder her, erkälten bringt definitiv nix.
> Überhaupt bin ich momentan noch nicht so richtig WP-motiviert. Denke auch nicht, daß ich dieses Jahr wieder über 800 Punkte komme, da die Zeit doch knapper ist. 600 sollte reichen, 700 wäre prima. Schaun wir mal, was in rund fünf Monaten die Liste sagt.



*schlitzaugensmiley* ob ich Dir das glauben soll? 

Ich wollte dieses Jahr nicht alles andere so wie letztes vernachlässigen. Schaumerma...


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sind auch alle wohlbehalten zuhause angekommen, war ein super Abend und vivi findet euch ausnahmslos nett und lustig  ...



schönen Gruß, ich fand sie auch nett!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Paket ist bei bc raus!


 
Supi


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!


 
Ei gudde Grazy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. November 2007)

so, der scheisendreck dämpfer iss jetzt mal enstpannte zwei wochen auf der reise. für schlappe 40 extra wäre es lediglich ne woche gewesen.


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, der scheisendreck dämpfer iss jetzt mal enstpannte zwei wochen auf der reise. für schlappe 40 extra wäre es lediglich ne woche gewesen.



  für die Zeit und  für die Perspektive!

Nun denn, rauf auf`s Langbeinige...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

so werd mich glweich aufs bike setzen un mal min 10 punkte einfahren


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

Hi Twiggy!


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Twiggy!



hi gerda


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

ok bin mal weg

@gerd.... sry


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ok bin mal weg
> 
> @gerd.... sry



mach Dich auf`s Rad!


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mach Dich auf`s Rad!


 

Gut so sporn sie an YEAH


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gut so sporn sie an YEAH



Prinzipiell alle Plauscher.  Also los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Prinzipiell alle Plauscher.  Also los!


 
Hossa! Hossa! Hossa! ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hossa! Hossa! Hossa! ....


 
Fiesta, Fiesta Mexicana...


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

@Hirsch:


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

Könnt ihr den Regen nicht im grossen Kanton behalten  

Soll ich denn wirklich noch nass werden auf der Fahrt nach Hause ?????


----------



## Breezler (6. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Könnt ihr den Regen nicht im grossen Kanton behalten
> 
> Soll ich denn wirklich noch nass werden auf der Fahrt nach Hause ?????



Warum solls Dir besser gehn als mir?
In zehn Minuten Feierabend und das große Grau kommt näher


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

ich bin trocken heim gekommen. halt nicht ganz. ne wolke, ewig weit weg, hat geschifft und ich hab dank des windes unter blauem himmel noch was abbekommen ...

jetzt sitz ich hier schon fast 2 wpp´s nutzlos rum und warte auf nen typen von der stadt wegen des einbaus einer wasseruhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Warum solls Dir besser gehn als mir?
> In zehn Minuten Feierabend und das große Grau kommt näher



also im regenradar siehts doch ganz gut aus.
aber wenn man aus dem fenster richtung norden schaut nicht mehr ...


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also im regenradar siehts doch ganz gut aus.
> aber wenn man aus dem fenster richtung norden schaut nicht mehr ...



Wenn es nicht ganz arg kommt, wird es bei mir heute gerade so zweistellig.


----------



## Breezler (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also im regenradar siehts doch ganz gut aus.
> aber wenn man aus dem fenster richtung norden schaut nicht mehr ...



Ich hab das Gefühl diese Wolke aus Süd-Westen wird mich bis heim verfolgen.


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl diese Wolke aus Süd-Westen wird mich bis heim verfolgen.



da der wind aus nnw kommt, müsstest du richtung sso fahren, um verfolgt zu werden ...


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da der wind aus nnw kommt, müsstest du richtung sso fahren, um verfolgt zu werden ...



ich hoffe, dass mit der Windrichtung sieht hier ein wenig anders aus!


----------



## Miss H (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt sitz ich hier schon fast 2 wpp´s nutzlos rum und warte auf nen typen von der stadt wegen des einbaus einer wasseruhr



Aus Erfahrung:
schreib Dir beide Zählerstände auf, es gibt Fälle, da werden beide addiert und Du hast dannn über 100 000 m³ Wasser verbraucht, ist mir passiert


----------



## Miss H (6. November 2007)

Bin schon wieder weg -


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung:
> schreib Dir beide Zählerstände auf, es gibt Fälle, da werden beide addiert und Du hast dannn über 100 000 m³ Wasser verbraucht, ist mir passiert



danke, aber kein thema für mich. mit zählerständen hab ich quasi beruflich zu tun  

so, jetzt bitte nicht stören. der typ ist weg und ich geh mal auf die rolle


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Bin schon wieder weg -



so was hektisches...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

mosche
wieder da
 Winterpokal macht spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

wenn ich mir überlege, dass wir immer noch auf Platz 1 sind und drei Teammitglieder heute noch Punkte eintragen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

seb müsst heut auch noch eintrageb..


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> seb müsst heut auch noch eintrageb..


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

so bin mal küche aufräumen


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

AchseDesBoesen schrieb:


> team taunusplauscher könnte sich für meinen geschmack ein bisschen mehr anstrengen ...


 


zastafari schrieb:


> ...ich glaub nicht, daß solche Leistungen ohne Doping möglich sind!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht ganz arg kommt, wird es bei mir heute gerade so zweistellig.



Fang mal Lente an........... und dann mit stringendo..


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

@ratte:


----------



## Zilli (6. November 2007)

Guude,


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> .... nur den Carsten etwas still was aber wohl auch mit seiner Erkältung zusammenhängen kann.....


so isses und ich war einfach platt+müde vom Biken + der Erkältung.
Heute morgen hab ich kaum die Augen aufbekommen; die Jalousien wollten einfach nicht aufgehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Bin auf dem Weg zur A***** noch beim Doc rein, da das, was sich nach dem ersten Husten heute morgen gezeigt hatte :kotz:....
Ich hatte ihm nichts von gestern erzählt, er meinte jedoch zum Schluss ".... einmal täglich eine und keine Anstrengungen" 




(is schon klar, Thema 'Erkältung und Biken' war auch in einer der letzten Bike-Bravo's abgehandelt und vor Kurzem auch hier)

Die nächste Verpflichtung ruft, bin wieder off.


----------



## ratte (6. November 2007)

@Zilli
Gute Besserung.

Schade, dass man für Staubsaugen nicht auch Punkte bekommt. 
Das ist nämlich noch nötig, der Rest ist schon aufgeräumt. Waren gestern alles saubere Ferkel da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ...
> Heute morgen hab ich kaum die Augen aufbekommen; die Jalousien wollten einfach nicht aufgehen
> 
> 
> ...


Für den hübschen Smiley könnte ich öfter Modellstehen! 



Zilli schrieb:


> Bin auf dem Weg zur A***** noch beim Doc rein, da das, was sich nach dem ersten Husten heute morgen gezeigt hatte :kotz:....
> Ich hatte ihm nichts von gestern erzählt, er meinte jedoch zum Schluss ".... einmal täglich eine und keine Anstrengungen"
> 
> (is schon klar, Thema 'Erkältung und Biken' war auch in einer der letzten Bike-Bravo's abgehandelt und vor Kurzem auch hier)
> ...


Na dann haben wir ja alles richtig gemacht, sind immer schön nach Puls gefahren!  

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @Zilli
> Gute Besserung.
> 
> Schade, dass man für Staubsaugen nicht auch Punkte bekommt.
> Das ist nämlich noch nötig, der Rest ist schon aufgeräumt. Waren gestern alles saubere Ferkel da.



Wir können auch anders......................


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

Die Leiden des jungen S. (Teil 0.5)

Ich muss einen an der Klatsche haben, also ehrlich ..... Bei schönem Wetter und Helligkeit fahre ich auf dem möglichst direkten Weg nach Hause zum Trog. Was passiert nun, kaum ist Winterpokal eingeläutet fahre ich Abends, und was noch schlimmer ist, Morgends Umwege zur Arbeit ......    


Also normal ist das nicht .....


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



krass


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Leiden des jungen S. (Teil 0.5)
> 
> Ich muss einen an der Klatsche haben, also ehrlich ..... Bei schönem Wetter und Helligkeit fahre ich auf dem möglichst direkten Weg nach Hause zum Trog. Was passiert nun, kaum ist Winterpokal eingeläutet fahre ich Abends, und was noch schlimmer ist, Morgends Umwege zur Arbeit ......
> 
> ...



Dieses Phänomen ist mir bei mir schon letzten WP aufgefallen!


----------



## ratte (6. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also normal ist das nicht .....


Frag mal wahltho, was der dazu sagt. 

Habe mich aber heute auch schon dabei ertappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Habe mich aber heute auch schon dabei ertappt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

ebenfalls


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

Mal so ganz unter uns gefragt ...... wie sieht es denn aus mit einer vorweihnachtlichen Plauscherausfahrt am 22.12. (Sa.) und / oder an einem der Weihnachtsfesttage?
So mit Glühwein auf dem Fuchstanz oder so ....

S.


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal so ganz unter uns gefragt ...... wie sieht es denn aus mit einer vorweihnachtlichen Plauscherausfahrt am 22.12. (Sa.) und / oder an einem der Weihnachtsfesttage?
> So mit Glühwein auf dem Fuchstanz oder so ....
> 
> S.



 und zu jeder Schandtat bereit!


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

ich glaub ich muss heut nochmal biken un wenns nur 15 min sind!!  
ey wie ne sucht!


----------



## ratte (6. November 2007)

Darf ich Euch mal Günter vorstellen: Gestatten, Günter 

Ich denke, dem wird der ein oder andere hier diesen Winter noch begegnen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und zu jeder Schandtat bereit!



joa


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Darf ich Euch mal Günter vorstellen: Gestatten, Günter
> 
> Ich denke, dem wird der ein oder andere hier diesen Winter noch begegnen.


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Darf ich Euch mal Günter vorstellen: Gestatten, Günter
> 
> Ich denke, dem wird der ein oder andere hier diesen Winter noch begegnen.



Der ist viel zu nett ...... meiner sieht mit Sicherheit anders aus .... so eher wie Graf Zahl aus der Sesamstrasse .....


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Darf ich Euch mal Günter vorstellen: Gestatten, Günter
> 
> Ich denke, dem wird der ein oder andere hier diesen Winter noch begegnen.



hmm, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


Tja, der eine früher, der andere später....


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Tja, der eine früher, der andere später....



Für manche steht jemand für den A****t**** bereit!


----------



## Breezler (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da der wind aus nnw kommt, müsstest du richtung sso fahren, um verfolgt zu werden ...



Komisch Komisch. Höhe Heddernheim war ich mal drin bis Niederorschel. Wenn auch nur kurz


----------



## Breezler (6. November 2007)

Also wenn einer von den vorherigen noch Team-Losen eins aufmacht, wäre ich dabei


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2007)

ei gude wie!

heut war Jungfernfahrt für meine neue Selbstbaufunzel, natürlich direkt voll in nen Regenschutt gekommen  aber glücklicherweiße die Regenhose in dem Absolut genialen Transalpine25 drin liegen gehabt  von daher gings dann schon, auch wenns im Gesicht bei 5°C starkem Regen und 50km/h doch etwas frisch um die Nase zog


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für manche steht jemand für den A****t****** bereit!


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



Motivationshilfe.


----------



## ratte (6. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für manche steht jemand für den A****t**** bereit!


Ach, Du hast Dir jemanden dazu angestellt? 
Die Nachbarin vielleicht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

N'abend, während ihr hier rumplauscht, habe ich nochmal 8 Punkte eingefahren 

Alles erstaunlich trocken und fahrbar, inkl. Mannstein-Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ach, Du hast Dir jemanden dazu angestellt?
> Die Nachbarin vielleicht?


siehe:


ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Könnte mir irgendjemand mal bitte einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten geben, damit ich diesen mal hoch bekomme und aufs Rad setze?


----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

So, ab in die raue kalte Welt...


----------



## caroka (6. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Also wenn einer von den vorherigen noch Team-Losen eins aufmacht, wäre ich dabei



Meld Dich mal bei bitter sweet.


----------



## Breezler (6. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Meld Dich mal bei bitter sweet.



Okay. Mach ich


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend, während ihr hier rumplauscht, habe ich nochmal 8 Punkte eingefahren
> 
> Alles erstaunlich trocken und fahrbar, inkl. Mannstein-Trail



 

fährst du da im "dunkeln" alleine runter


----------



## ratte (6. November 2007)

Ich war nochmal kurz fleißig.
Aber morgen werd ich wissen, dass die beiden Punkte hart erkauft waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> fährst du da im "dunkeln" alleine runter



Klar! - Warum nicht?


----------



## ratte (6. November 2007)

Mir langt's für heute. Muss noch etwas Schlaf nachholen. 

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

*gähn*


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Mir langt's für heute. Muss noch etwas Schlaf nachholen.
> 
> Nacht zusammen.



nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

Nacht Radde


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. November 2007)

so ich eimer mich auch mal
machts gut
gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. November 2007)

ich verzieh mich auch mal, gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## wissefux (6. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 @All



dito ...


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2007)

Morgen ist ein neuer Tag mit etwas



, etwas hiervon 

 und am Abend gehts mit netten Menschen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also wird der Winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wohl etwas kurz kommen 



Schöne Träume

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. November 2007)

War heute Abend ganz schön kühl!  Ich werde wohl mal `ne Windstopperjacke brauchen. Kann da jemand mit Erfahrungen glänzen?


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War heute Abend ganz schön kühl!  Ich werde wohl mal `ne Windstopperjacke brauchen. Kann da jemand mit Erfahrungen glänzen?



moin !

also dieses windstopper taugt nix. der gegenwind bleibt trotzdem


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

@team taunusplauscher : ihr seid wohl am schwächeln ? am 3. tag schon auf platz 2 abgerutscht  

na ja, was will man machen, wenn die anderen ne hausrunde von 12 h haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl mal `ne Windstopperjacke brauchen. Kann da jemand mit Erfahrungen glänzen?



Moin,

Windstopper-Westen gehören bei seit 12 Jahren zum Standard-Equipment und haben sich immer bestens bewährt


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War heute Abend ganz schÃ¶n kÃ¼hl!  Ich werde wohl mal `ne Windstopperjacke brauchen. Kann da jemand mit Erfahrungen glÃ¤nzen?



Ich habe neu die von LÃ¶ffler ...... kann die uneingeschrÃ¤nkt empfehlen 
recht einfache, dÃ¼nne und leichte Jacke welche auch gut zu verstauen ist. Funktioniert super 

Frag mich aber nicht nach dem Namen, habe sie im Schlussverkauf fÃ¼r unter 100â¬ (Schweiz CHF 159) gekauft.

http://www.loeffler.at/Loeffler.wsc/Page.p?HTMLPageIdent=1&SpracheIdent=1


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, was will man machen, wenn die anderen ne hausrunde von 12 h haben



 

Die Frage ist nur, ob die zwischendurch auch mal nach Hause kommen


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Achso, ganz vergessen, ein fröhliches 

*Guten Morgen*


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na ja, was will man machen, wenn die anderen ne hausrunde von 12 h haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Moin Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

So, mach' mich gleich mal auf's Bike, bis später


----------



## ratte (7. November 2007)

Sagt schon, wer von Euch war's? Missy, Zilli, Arachne? 
Mein Hals fühlt sich seit dieser Nacht an wie mit Schmirgelpapier bearbeitet. Und allen weiteren Symptome stellen sich auch schon ein. Ich hoffe, die Erkältung beeilt sich.

Und nun erstmal: Morgen zusammen.


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Morgen Ratte und Gute Besserung ..... ich kann es nicht gewesen sein 


So aufgestrapst und ready for business 

Heute grosser Meetingtag mit neuem Kunden und am Abend lecker und fein Essen gehen ..... hähähähä

Viel Spass beim WPP sammeln

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morgen Ratte und Gute Besserung ..... ich kann es nicht gewesen sein



dito


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War heute Abend ganz schÃ¶n kÃ¼hl!  Ich werde wohl mal `ne Windstopperjacke brauchen. Kann da jemand mit Erfahrungen glÃ¤nzen?



Gestern war beim BrÃ¼gelmann die Phantom und andere Windstopper Jacken von Gore in der Happy-Hour im Angebot. 109â¬ statt 149â¬.

Die war von 2 Wochen schon mal im Angebot.....vielleicht kommt sie ja wieder rein.


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Sagt schon, wer von Euch war's? Missy, Zilli, Arachne?
> Mein Hals fühlt sich seit dieser Nacht an wie mit Schmirgelpapier bearbeitet. Und allen weiteren Symptome stellen sich auch schon ein. Ich hoffe, die Erkältung beeilt sich.
> 
> Und nun erstmal: Morgen zusammen.



Guten Morgen,

und gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Gestern war beim Brügelmann die Phantom und andere Windstopper Jacken von Gore in der Happy-Hour im Angebot. 109 statt 149.
> 
> Die war von 2 Wochen schon mal im Angebot.....vielleicht kommt sie ja wieder rein.



Uuuuuaaaaahhh!!! Wenn ich das mitbekommen hätte...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Sagt schon, wer von Euch war's? Missy, Zilli, Arachne?
> Mein Hals fühlt sich seit dieser Nacht an wie mit Schmirgelpapier bearbeitet. Und allen weiteren Symptome stellen sich auch schon ein. Ich hoffe, die Erkältung beeilt sich.
> 
> Und nun erstmal: Morgen zusammen.


 
 Gute Besserung! 

So gut in FRA angekommen und vier Punkte eingefahren


----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

Moin zusammen.
Komisches Wetter draussen. Weder Fisch noch Fleisch irgendwie


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Komisches Wetter draussen. Weder Fisch noch Fleisch irgendwie


 
Zum Glück, denn wenn das Wetter Fisch wäre ..... dann würd es immer so komisch riechen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zum Glück, denn wenn das Wetter Fisch wäre ..... dann würd es immer so komisch riechen


 
Nicht, wenn es frisch wäre


----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zum Glück, denn wenn das Wetter Fisch wäre ..... dann würd es immer so komisch riechen



Vielleicht sollt ich doch erstmal Duschen gehn


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollt ich doch erstmal Duschen gehn


 
Zumindest hättest du eine Ausrede


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Uuuuuaaaaahhh!!! Wenn ich das mitbekommen hätte...



Ich lasse mir einen Newsletter zuschicken für die Happy-Hour Angebote.


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

moin, sechs wpps eingesackt. das eisenschwein ist definitiv nix zum strecke machen.


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin, sechs wpps eingesackt. das eisenschwein ist definitiv nix zum strecke machen.


 
Naja, man(n) gewöhnt sich daran  

versuch einfach mit offenen Dämpfern und einem möglichst runden Tritt in kleineren Gängen zufahren. Hilft beim Trittfrequenz erhöhen  ...... mache ich auch immer. 
Denke es hilft ganz gut beim "sauberen" "runden" treten und vermeidet einen "Hackstil"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Komisches Wetter draussen. Weder Fisch noch Fleisch irgendwie



für vegetarier und veganer ist das wurscht


----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> für vegetarier und veganer ist das wurscht



Bin ja nur auf Fleisch-Jagd. nachdem sich heut morgen Höhe Iseborsch mein Lieblingshund mal wieder in meiner Wade verbeissen wollte, weil er spielen wollte


----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Uuuuuaaaaahhh!!! Wenn ich das mitbekommen hätte...



Vielleicht ist hier ja was dabei.

Klick mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin, sechs wpps eingesackt. das


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja, man(n) gewöhnt sich daran
> 
> versuch einfach mit offenen Dämpfern und einem möglichst runden Tritt in kleineren Gängen zufahren. Hilft beim Trittfrequenz erhöhen  ...... mache ich auch immer.
> Denke es hilft ganz gut beim "sauberen" "runden" treten und vermeidet einen "Hackstil"



ich fahre fast nur straße bzw. radweg. da helfen kleine gänge nichts und der runde tritt ist in dem fall auch nicht das problem.


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist hier ja was dabei.
> 
> Klick mich


 
Nun gibt es aber keine Auisflüchte mehr. Ab in den Laden und die Witschaft (nein nicht das Apfelweinglasausschankhaus) angekurbelt. 


JAJAJA jetzt wir wieder in die Hände gespuckt. 
Wir steigern das Bruttosozialprodukt.
.......

Lass den Rubel rollen! Mach locker die Kohle! Hau weg den Schei**! 
......


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich fahre fast nur straße bzw. radweg. da helfen kleine gänge nichts und der runde tritt ist in dem fall auch nicht das problem.


 
Hmmmhmmm schade für dich


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Es wird  
http://www.flumserberg.ch/sssf/de/news/livecams.htm

Das erhaschen von Winterpokalpunkte durch alternativ Sport kommt solangsam aber sicher in Reichweite ...... 
(ohjeeh *aufgeregtmitdemStuhlhinundherrutsch*)


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

@teamleader:
was genau ist mit unserem teammotto gemeint? was ist das erste ziel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es wird
> http://www.flumserberg.ch/sssf/de/news/livecams.htm
> 
> Das erhaschen von Winterpokalpunkte durch alternativ Sport kommt solangsam aber sicher in Reichweite ......
> (ohjeeh *aufgeregtmitdemStuhlhinundherrutsch*)



Will auch Skifahren  War schon vier Jahre nicht mehr.

Wenn ich Glück hab, gehts im Januar hier hin


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @teamleader:
> was genau ist mit unserem teammotto gemeint? was ist das erste ziel?


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

unser teammotto lautet:

zweites ziel, auf der ersten seite bleiben.


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Will auch Skifahren  War schon vier Jahre nicht mehr.
> 
> Wenn ich Glück hab, gehts im Januar hier hin


 
Da war ich auch noch nicht  sieht aber nett aus ..... Familienurlaub??

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir einen Newsletter zuschicken für die Happy-Hour Angebote.



 Danke für die Info, werde mich auch anmelden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin, sechs wpps eingesackt. das eisenschwein ist definitiv nix zum strecke machen.


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist hier ja was dabei.
> 
> Klick mich



Danke!  Zu Hibike wollte ich sowieso nochmal.


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nun gibt es aber keine Auisflüchte mehr. Ab in den Laden und die Witschaft (nein nicht das Apfelweinglasausschankhaus) angekurbelt.
> 
> 
> JAJAJA jetzt wir wieder in die Hände gespuckt.
> ...



Keine Angst: tendiere eh dazu mehr auszugeben, als ich sollte...


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @teamleader:
> was genau ist mit unserem teammotto gemeint? was ist das erste ziel?



Das erste Ziel ist das allgemeine WP-Motto: Fit durch den Winter kommen. 

Ok, ok, ok unsere wichtigsten Ziele hast Du ja schon erwähnt: Gemeinsame Feiern und gemeinsame Ausfahrten!!!


----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da war ich auch noch nicht  sieht aber nett aus ..... Familienurlaub??
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Stefan



Ne, eher Männer-Chaoten-Gruppe   
Das Hotel gehört nem Kumpel von mir, da haben wir uns bis vor vier Jahren traditionell immer am letzen Januar-WE getroffen. So ca. 20 Mann.
Das wollen wir nächstes Jahr evtl. wieder aufleben lassen.

Tolle kleines Ski-Gebiet, recht anspruchsvoll. Herrliche Waldabfahrt zum Hotel


----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke!  Zu Hibike wollte ich sowieso nochmal.



Müßt ich ja auch mal. War da noch nie.
Aber erst nach dem 25., dann ists Weihnachtsgeld da


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2007)

Moin und Kompliment an für die TrotzWetterPunkteBiker  
Wieviel Pt giebt es fürs Bereiten und Schlürfen von Latte macciato......


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wieviel Pt giebt es fürs Bereiten und Schlürfen von Latte macciato......



winterpokalpunkte gibts keine, wohlfühlpokalpunkte jede menge. beides wpps.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> winterpokalpunkte gibts keine, wohlfühlpokalpunkte jede menge. beides wpps.



Morgen solls Wetter angenehmer werden, da werde ich die TV-Rolle mit dem EpicRenner tauschen


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

Hallo,
mir hat doch tatsächlich gestern jemand meine komplette Wurst aus dem Kühlschrank im Büro geklaut. Ich hab das alles in einer Tupperdose im Kühlschrank und mache mir damit immer mein Frühstück. Derjenige hat sogar die angebrochene Packung geklaut. Und das war nicht das erste Mal!!! 
Deshalb hatte ich mir eigentlich diese Dose gekauft. Jetzt suche ich was abschließbares!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

ich würde strom dran machen. oder irgendwie die wurst mit abführmittel pimpen, hauptsache der eierdieb bekommt was aufs dach für sein verhalten.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Sagt schon, wer von Euch war's? Missy, Zilli, Arachne?
> Mein Hals fühlt sich seit dieser Nacht an wie mit Schmirgelpapier bearbeitet. Und allen weiteren Symptome stellen sich auch schon ein. Ich hoffe, die Erkältung beeilt sich.
> 
> Und nun erstmal: Morgen zusammen.



Mach langsam, die Saison ist lang  Und richtig schade wäre es, wenn Du wegen Krankheit nicht mitfeiern könntest   Gute BesserDich


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich würde strom dran machen. oder irgendwie die wurst mit abführmittel pimpen, hauptsache der eierdieb bekommt was aufs dach für sein verhalten.



morgen stelle ich abfürmittelgespritze frikadellen in den kühlschrank...die wurden mir beim letzten mal geklaut.


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ne, eher Männer-Chaoten-Gruppe
> Das Hotel gehört nem Kumpel von mir, da haben wir uns bis vor vier Jahren traditionell immer am letzen Januar-WE getroffen. So ca. 20 Mann.
> Das wollen wir nächstes Jahr evtl. wieder aufleben lassen.
> 
> Tolle kleines Ski-Gebiet, recht anspruchsvoll. Herrliche Waldabfahrt zum Hotel


 
DAs hoert sich gut an, muss mir das mal anschauen gehen  (sind ca. 1h15min fahrt von mir aus  )



Breezler schrieb:


> Müßt ich ja auch mal. War da noch nie.
> Aber erst nach dem 25., dann ists Weihnachtsgeld da


 
hmmm schade sowas gibt es in der Schweiz leider nicht 




Arachne schrieb:


> Danke!  Zu Hibike wollte ich sowieso nochmal.


 
Bringst du mir was miiiitt, was zum Spielen und was süsses und was spannendes


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> morgen stelle ich abfürmittelgespritze frikadellen in den kühlschrank...die wurden mir beim letzten mal geklaut.



dann musst du dich noch als klofrau verkleiden und kannst dir schick ins fäustchen lachen. ich würde als klofrau vorher schön mit schmierseife den boden gewischt haben und drinnen gäbe es nur eine funktionstüchtige toilette, allerdings leider gottes ohne tür.


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

achso: und jeder klobesuch würde bei mir 5 euro 27cent und zwei frikadellen kosten, die ich natürlich nur passend entgegen nehmen würde.


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann musst du dich noch als klofrau verkleiden und kannst dir schick ins fäustchen lachen. ich würde als klofrau vorher schön mit schmierseife den boden gewischt haben und drinnen gäbe es nur eine funktionstüchtige toilette, allerdings leider gottes ohne tür.


 
und ohne Toilettenpapier


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Mir sind vor wenigen Tagen zwei Paar Socken aus Trockenraum geklaut worden.  Wie ich darauf reagieren soll, weiß ich auch noch nicht...


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir sind vor wenigen Tagen zwei Paar Socken aus Trockenraum geklaut worden.  Wie ich darauf reagieren soll, weiß ich auch noch nicht...


 
Neue kaufen, Barfuss im Winter ist nicht so nett 

www.blacksocks.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir sind vor wenigen Tagen zwei Paar Socken aus Trockenraum geklaut worden.  Wie ich darauf reagieren soll, weiß ich auch noch nicht...



Also wenn ich schon Socken klauen müßte.


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir sind vor wenigen Tagen zwei Paar Socken aus Trockenraum geklaut worden.  Wie ich darauf reagieren soll, weiß ich auch noch nicht...



wo soll der Dieb sie denn waschen ohne aufzufallen??


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neue kaufen, Barfuss im Winter ist nicht so nett
> 
> www.blacksocks.com





Breezler schrieb:


> Also wenn ich schon Socken klauen müßte.



Ein Paar vom Tchibo und ein Paar von Falke. Die Socken von Burlington und Daniel Hechter sind hängen geblieben....


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir sind vor wenigen Tagen zwei Paar Socken aus Trockenraum geklaut worden.  Wie ich darauf reagieren soll, weiß ich auch noch nicht...



frag mal den carsten, der hat doch sonst nur ein paar.....


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> wo soll der Dieb sie denn waschen ohne aufzufallen??



In solchen Trockenräumen kann es ja prinzipiell auch zu Spannungen kommen. Vielleicht läßt z.B. mal jemand die Wäsche zu lange hängen, so das jemand anderes seine nicht aufhängen kann. Aber das war nicht der Fall.  Und wäre außerdem keine Begründung für einen Diebstahl!

Jedenfalls werde ich von nun an meinen Nachbarn sehr genau auf die Füße schauen!!!


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> frag mal den carsten, der hat doch sonst nur ein paar.....



   

wart mal, der war letztens wirklich bei mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jedenfalls werde ich von nun an meinen Nachbarn sehr genau auf die Füße schauen!!!



vielleicht steckt ja die süße nachbarin dahinter. da würd ich aber nicht nur auf die füße schauen


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jedenfalls werde ich von nun an meinen Nachbarn sehr genau auf die Füße schauen!!!


 

Geruchstest ist evtl. erfolgreicher 

Möchte nur gerne sehen wie deine Nachbarn reagieren, wenn du ihnen die Schuhe von den Füssen reisst und dich mit deiner Nase auf die Füsse stürzt


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht steckt ja die süße nachbarin dahinter. da würd ich aber nicht nur auf die füße schauen



Naja, stelle mir nett vor an den Füßen anzufangen die Bekleidung zu entfernen!


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geruchstest ist evtl. erfolgreicher
> 
> Möchte nur gerne sehen wie deine Nachbarn reagieren, wenn du ihnen die Schuhe von den Füssen reisst und dich mit deiner Nase auf die Füsse stürzt



 Sie hingen zum Trocknen, waren gewaschen.


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, stelle mir nett vor an den Füßen anzufangen die Bekleidung zu entfernen!


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

So, drehe mal `ne kurze Runde!


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, drehe mal `ne kurze Runde!


 

Es war bestimmt die Nachbarin 

Viel Spass beim drehen von Runden


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, drehe mal `ne kurze Runde!



könnt ich auch hier aufm drehstuhl rund um den schreibtisch machen


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

merke:
wer gut über die runden kommt hats auch bei den dünnen leicht.


----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> könnt ich auch hier aufm drehstuhl rund um den schreibtisch machen



Könnt bei uns im Keller auch ne Stunde im Kreis fahren. Beleuchtung ist ja installiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> merke:
> wer gut über die runden kommt hats auch bei den dünnen leicht.


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> könnt ich auch hier aufm drehstuhl rund um den schreibtisch machen


 
Mache mit  wieviele WPP gibt es dafür


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Ich sollte heute oder morgen die neue NWD 8 DVD erhalten 

Als nächstes Event für die Plauscher-WP-Teams könnten wir also eine Delikatessen-/DVD-Verköstigung im fbh-Plauscherbasislager veranstalten


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sollte heute oder morgen die neue NWD 8 DVD erhalten
> 
> Als nächstes Event für die Plauscher-WP-Teams könnten wir also eine Delikatessen-/DVD-Verköstigung im fbh-Plauscherbasislager veranstalten


 

am 22 DEZ  ?????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> am 22 DEZ  ?????


 
Ich glaube wir werden nicht so lange warten, aber sowas lässt sich ja wiederholen


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir werden nicht so lange warten, aber sowas lässt sich ja wiederholen


 
Hatte gestern schon mal laut ueberlegt, auf der Weihnachtsheimfahrt von Zürich nach Eppelborn einen Stop in Frankfurt einzulegen. 
Könnte mir dann einen vorweihnachtlichen Plauscherausflug mit Glühwein gut vorstellen .
Das Datum wäre dann aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach der 22.12.2007. Oder Alternativ auf der Rückfahrt aus dem Saarland am 2 Weihnachtstag (27.12.2007) Oder an beiden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, drehe mal `ne kurze Runde!


 
 Tret' rein 

Ich war auch schon in der Muckibude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hatte gestern schon mal laut ueberlegt, auf der Weihnachtsheimfahrt von Zürich nach Eppelborn einen Stop in Frankfurt einzulegen.


 
Hatte ich gelesen


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war auch schon in der Muckibude


 
gehe ich auch gleich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> merke:
> wer gut über die runden kommt hats auch bei den dünnen leicht.


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sollte heute oder morgen die neue NWD 8 DVD erhalten
> 
> Als nächstes Event für die Plauscher-WP-Teams könnten wir also eine Delikatessen-/DVD-Verköstigung im fbh-Plauscherbasislager veranstalten


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tret' rein
> 
> Ich war auch schon in der Muckibude





mzaskar schrieb:


> gehe ich auch gleich noch



Ach, ihr seid alle so fleißig!  Ich bin ja nur raus, weil ich mir `ne Radbrille besorgen mußte.  Der Fahrtwind ist mittlerweile doch ab und an zu unangenehm für ohne!


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach, ihr seid alle so fleißig!  Ich bin ja nur raus, weil ich mir `ne Radbrille besorgen mußte.  Der Fahrtwind ist mittlerweile doch ab und an zu unangenehm für ohne!


 

Dein Rad braucht ne Brille  

Vielleicht solltest du mal etwas Kohle nachlegen


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sollte heute oder morgen die neue NWD 8 DVD erhalten
> 
> Als nächstes Event für die Plauscher-WP-Teams könnten wir also eine Delikatessen-/DVD-Verköstigung im fbh-Plauscherbasislager veranstalten





Arachne schrieb:


>



Am Popo: Wie sieht denn eure Wochenendplanung aus? Muß mich für Sonntag entscheiden, würde für eine eventuelle gemeinsame Ausfahrt deshalb eher den Samstag favorisieren.


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach, ihr seid alle so fleißig!  Ich bin ja nur raus, weil ich mir `ne Radbrille besorgen mußte.  Der Fahrtwind ist mittlerweile doch ab und an zu unangenehm für ohne!



hast du dir eine Brille geholt? Welche? Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Popo: Wie sieht denn eure Wochenendplanung aus? Muß mich für Sonntag entscheiden, würde für eine eventuelle gemeinsame Ausfahrt deshalb eher den Samstag favorisieren.


 
Gerne eine Tour, mit anschliessendem Après-Biken im fbh-Basislager, aber kein GA um Flughafen oder ähnliches


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerne eine Tour, mit anschliessendem Après-Biken im fbh-Basislager, aber kein GA um Flughafen oder ähnliches



vorsicht am samstag mittag rund um den staufen


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Kurze Beitrag aus der Reihe: "Die Spinnen die Amerikaner"

http://www.20min.ch/unterhaltung/news_bizarre/story/30850101


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> hast du dir eine Brille geholt? Welche? Wo?



Also normalerweise bin ich da super anspruchslos und kaufe die mir bei Aldi, Lidl, Tchibo und Co. Die kosten dann je nachdem, ob mit oder ohne Wechselgläser 4-15 . Für teurer gehen die mir viel zu oft kaputt, oder verloren. Sind dort aber leider Saisonartikel, im Moment also nicht erhältlich.

War beim Fahrrad-Franz in Mainz-Mombach, den ich dabei als Apotheke identifizieren konnte. Habe mir die Skyhawk von Swiss eye für 29,99  gekauft. Sie hat graue und gelbe Gläser, leider keine farblosen.


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> vorsicht am samstag mittag rund um den staufen



wieso? haste fallen gestellt???


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerne eine Tour, mit anschliessendem Après-Biken im fbh-Basislager, aber kein GA um Flughafen oder ähnliches


Super! 



wissefux schrieb:


> vorsicht am samstag mittag rund um den staufen


machst Du mit?


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also normalerweise bin ich da super anspruchslos und kaufe die mir bei Aldi, Lidl, Tchibo und Co. Die kosten dann je nachdem, ob mit oder ohne Wechselgläser 4-15 . Für teurer gehen die mir viel zu oft kaputt, oder verloren. Sind dort aber leider Saisonartikel, im Moment also nicht erhältlich.
> 
> War beim Fahrrad-Franz in Mainz-Mombach, den ich dabei als Apotheke identifizieren konnte. Habe mir die Skyhawk von Swiss eye für 29,99  gekauft. Sie hat graue und gelbe Gläser, leider keine farblosen.


 
Hopp Schwizz Hopp Schwizz 


Gibt es aber auch farblose Gläser

http://www.swisseye.de/html/modell_skyhawk.html

S.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> vorsicht am samstag mittag rund um den staufen


 
Gefährlich ist es am Staufen immer abends, wenn ich alleine im Dunkeln den Mannstein-Trail und die Teufelsbahn runterbrettere


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Popo: Wie sieht denn eure Wochenendplanung aus? Muß mich für Sonntag entscheiden, würde für eine eventuelle gemeinsame Ausfahrt deshalb eher den Samstag favorisieren.



ich fahre sonntag in den hochtaunus, da ich nachmittags was vorhabe gehts schon um 1000 los. ga fahren iss ja momentan nicht so richtig möglich.


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kurze Beitrag aus der Reihe: "Die Spinnen die Amerikaner"
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/unterhaltung/news_bizarre/story/30850101


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2007)

Jungs, machen wir mal NmK wg P. oder nicht. Die Hütte ist vom 5.-26. frei.......


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hopp Schwizz Hopp Schwizz
> 
> 
> Gibt es aber auch farblose Gläser
> ...



Danke für die Info!  Werde mich mal erkundigen was klare Wechselgläser kosten.


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> machst Du mit?



hab mich in einem anfall geistiger umnachtung mal gemeldet ...



Maggo schrieb:


> wieso? haste fallen gestellt???



ich werde eher selbst umfallen ...



wahltho schrieb:


> Gefährlich ist es am Staufen immer abends, wenn ich alleine im Dunkeln den Mannstein-Trail und die Teufelsbahn runterbrettere



wenn du mit der betty fährst, dürfte es da nicht mehr so dunkel sein


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also normalerweise bin ich da super anspruchslos und kaufe die mir bei Aldi, Lidl, Tchibo und Co. Die kosten dann je nachdem, ob mit oder ohne WechselglÃ¤ser 4-15 â¬. FÃ¼r teurer gehen die mir viel zu oft kaputt, oder verloren. Sind dort aber leider Saisonartikel, im Moment also nicht erhÃ¤ltlich.
> 
> War beim Fahrrad-Franz in Mainz-Mombach, den ich dabei als Apotheke identifizieren konnte. Habe mir die Skyhawk von Swiss eye fÃ¼r 29,99 â¬ gekauft. Sie hat graue und gelbe GlÃ¤ser, leider keine farblosen.



ich hatte vielleicht an diese hier gedacht....
http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles.storefront/4731c16a0002b1fb271cc240efa206b7/Product/View/127972

kennt die jemand?


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich hatte vielleicht an diese hier gedacht....
> http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles.storefront/4731c16a0002b1fb271cc240efa206b7/Product/View/127972
> 
> kennt die jemand?


 
Kann ich nicht mithalten, da ich immer viel Geld für Brillen ausgebe .....


http://oakley.com/radar

über den Preis braucht man hier aber nicht zu reden 

Obwohl ich sie immer noch als die am besten sitzende Brille empfinde .......


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich hatte vielleicht an diese hier gedacht....
> http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles.storefront/4731c16a0002b1fb271cc240efa206b7/Product/View/127972
> 
> kennt die jemand?



sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.  Was ja noch nichts über Tragekomfort und Windabweisung aussagt.

Die Skyhawk ist, nach den ersten paar Kilometern beurteilt, brauchbar.


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht mithalten, da ich immer viel Geld für Brillen ausgebe .....
> 
> 
> http://oakley.com/radar
> ...



ach deshalb hing Dir die Zunge immer aus dem linken Mundwinkel!


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.  Was ja noch nichts über Tragekomfort und Windabweisung aussagt.
> 
> Die Skyhawk ist, nach den ersten paar Kilometern beurteilt, brauchbar.



leider passen nicht sehr viel Brillen auf meinen Kopf deshalb bin ich mit Online-Angeboten immer vorsichtig. Ohne Anprobe geht da nix und das Zurückschicken ist nervig.


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> leider passen nicht sehr viel Brillen auf meinen Kopf deshalb bin ich mit Online-Angeboten immer vorsichtig. Ohne Anprobe geht da nix und das Zurückschicken ist nervig.



Bis vor ein/anderhalb Jahren hatten wir einen BOC in Biebrich. Bis vor ca. zwei Jahren gab es sogar einen Bicycles (haben mit BOC fusioniert) im Oederweg in Frankfurt. Leider, leider gibt es die beiden Filialen nicht mehr.  Ich muß auch immer erst alles probieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich fahre sonntag in den hochtaunus, da ich nachmittags was vorhabe gehts schon um 1000 los. ga fahren iss ja momentan nicht so richtig möglich.


 
Sonntag zusätzliche 'ne Tour ist auch ok - bin wahrscheinlich dabe 

@Gerd: Dein  für meinen Vorschlag galt für Samstag - richtig?


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sonntag zusätzliche 'ne Tour ist auch ok - bin wahrscheinlich dabei
> 
> @Gerd: Dein  für meinen Vorschlag galt für Samstag - richtig?



Ja. 

@Maggo: Chauffierst, oder fährst Du Deinen Eisenhaufen in den Wald? Mit hinfahren könnte ich, müßte mich dann aber Richtung Orschel/Weißkirchen verabschieden.


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

ich weiß es noch nicht. hinfahren würde auch zurückfahren bedeuten. das wiederum würde zwar viele punkte bedeuten aber auch viel fahren. ich bin noch unschlüssig, es ist ja aber noch zeit.


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

@Hirsch: Hast Du morgen Abend mal Zeit? Ich würde dann mit dem Bionicon hierher und abends nach Ffm.


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

heut abend laufen im eichwald...hat wer lust??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ga fahren iss ja momentan nicht so richtig möglich.


 
Wieso? - Leute gehen doch auch mit Gewichten joggen 

... und ich pack' manchmal auch für normale Touren das FR aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso? - Leute gehen doch auch mit Gewichten joggen
> 
> ... und ich pack' manchmal auch für normale Touren das FR aus


 
hab eh nur ein Rad, das macht es einfacher


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

@wahltho

woran erkenne ich denn das FR? wenn ich im fahrradkeller dein bike sehe dann erkenne ich außer einem anderen sattel keinen unterschied.

ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich mich nicht so gut mit komponenten auskenn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> @wahltho
> 
> woran erkenne ich denn das FR? wenn ich im fahrradkeller dein bike sehe dann erkenne ich außer einem anderen sattel keinen unterschied.
> 
> ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich mich nicht so gut mit komponenten auskenn


 
Das CC hat z.b. eine Fox Float XTT Gabel, das FR eine Marzocchi All Mountain 2.


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

bisher habe ich nur die Fox Gabel registriert.....dann wars wohl wirklich meistens das gleiche Bike. Auf welchem ist denn der Carbon Sattel?


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso? - Leute gehen doch auch mit Gewichten joggen
> 
> ... und ich pack' manchmal auch für normale Touren das FR aus



für normale touren hätte ich auch keinen stress damit. wenn ich mit euch bergabbremsern   ab hofheim fahre war es j aauch schon mit von der partie. also am sonntag doch ga und du kommst mit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Auf welchem ist denn der Carbon Sattel?


 
... auf dem CC


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also am sonntag doch ga und du kommst mit.


 
Also ich hab jeden Tag schon so zwischen 32 bis 38 km GA, bis ich jeweils überhaupt im Wald bin


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... auf dem CC



mit tut schon beim Anblick des Sattels der Hintern weh


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> mit tut schon beim Anblick des Sattels der Hintern weh



...geht mir genauso!  Und er schwärmt immer so davon...


----------



## hambacher (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also normalerweise bin ich da super anspruchslos und kaufe die mir bei Aldi, Lidl, Tchibo und Co. Die kosten dann je nachdem, ob mit oder ohne Wechselgläser 4-15 . Für teurer gehen die mir viel zu oft kaputt, oder verloren. Sind dort aber leider Saisonartikel, im Moment also nicht erhältlich.
> 
> War beim Fahrrad-Franz in Mainz-Mombach, den ich dabei als Apotheke identifizieren konnte. Habe mir die Skyhawk von Swiss eye für 29,99  gekauft. Sie hat graue und gelbe Gläser, leider keine farblosen.





Bei uns (Pfalz) Aldi-Süd gibts morgen  


Sportbrillen-Set

je Set 4,99 *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit 3 Paar Wechsel-Scheiben  für jedes Wetter!

klar: Schutz gegen Wind, Staub, Insekten
gelb: verbessert die Sicht bei Nebel,
Bewölkung und in der Dämmerung
dunkel: bei Sonne und Schnee
Inkl. Brillenputztuch, Tragekordel und gepolsterter Tasche.

Sicherheitsgeprüfte, bruchsichere Scheiben
mit UV 400 Schutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

die habe ich auch schon gesehen und so ein Set hab ich noch vom letzten Mal zu Hause....passt aber nicht auf meine Nase. 

Wenns jemand möchte bringe ich es gerne mit...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...geht mir genauso!  Und er schwärmt immer so davon...


 
 Momentan fahr' ich den Sattel sogar mit meinen gefütterten Izumi Winterhosen, die keinen Einsatz haben


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

eisenpimmel!


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

hambacher schrieb:


> Bei uns (Pfalz) Aldi-Süd gibts morgen
> 
> 
> Sportbrillen-Set
> ...


Super, danke für die Info! 



Tonino schrieb:


> die habe ich auch schon gesehen und so ein Set hab ich noch vom letzten Mal zu Hause....passt aber nicht auf meine Nase.
> 
> Wenns jemand möchte bringe ich es gerne mit...


ich, ich, ich!  (Müßte es natürlich auch mal kurz probieren.)


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Momentan fahr' ich den Sattel sogar mit meinen gefütterten Izumi Winterhosen, die keinen Einsatz haben


 Au!



Maggo schrieb:


> eisenpimmel!


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Geht hier morgen Früh jemand zum Aldi? Ich könnte zwei von den Sportuntehemden brauchen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

Moije!!!
also heut bekkommt mich keiner rauß!!!!


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Momentan fahr' ich den Sattel sogar mit meinen gefütterten Izumi Winterhosen, die keinen Einsatz haben


 
Wir hier vom Speedneedle gesprochen ....... Der soll ja schon bequem sein ....


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Moije!!!
> also heut bekkommt mich keiner rauß!!!!


 
Gestern noch vor Freude euphorisch und heute schon alles wieder vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich, ich, ich!  (Müßte es natürlich auch mal kurz probieren.)



Ok, ich bringe sie nächste Woche mit. Hab sie in der Heimat liegen.


----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Momentan fahr' ich den Sattel sogar mit meinen gefütterten Izumi Winterhosen, die keinen Einsatz haben





mzaskar schrieb:


> Wir hier vom Speedneedle gesprochen ....... Der soll ja schon bequem sein ....



Ich hatt mal den guten alten Flite Carbon drauf, der war mega-bequem, bin ich teilweise auch mit Hose ohne Einsatz gefahren. Wie aufm Sofo


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gestern noch vor Freude euphorisch und heute schon alles wieder vorbei



Unsere Jugend: Nur noch Strohfeuer...


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gestern noch vor Freude euphorisch und heute schon alles wieder vorbei



WAAAAAAS????







Einzelranking auf 199 un TEam auf 35!!!??? 



ich geh mal fahrn tschöö


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ok, ich bringe sie nächste Woche mit. Hab sie in der Heimat liegen.



Super!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unsere Jugend: Nur noch Strohfeuer...



jaaaaaa
ich geh doch schon fahrn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Moije!!!
> also heut bekkommt mich keiner rauß!!!!


 
Weichei ! - Die Jugend von heute


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> WAAAAAAS????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



von nichts kommt nichts.....


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jaaaaaa
> ich geh doch schon fahrn!



  Supi!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

*langepornobikehosesuch*


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

79. eigentlich habe ich mich gerade schon fürn feierabend angemeldet. auf noch ne knappe halbe stunde.


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *langepornobikehosesuch*



mach maln foddo......


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach maln foddo......



  ne sry... muss nich sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Ich werd' mich heute abend auch noch so zwei Stunden lang kasteien


----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 79. eigentlich habe ich mich gerade schon fürn feierabend angemeldet. auf noch ne knappe halbe stunde.



10 vor fällt der Hammer, dann werd ich mal schauen, dass ich mein Team unter die Top 100 kriege


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ne sry... muss nich sein



helden in strumfhosen??? oder iss die pink mit güldenen glitterapplikationen???

ihr wisst welche k aufgabe da gerade wartet?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

so bin weg


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 79. eigentlich habe ich mich gerade schon fürn feierabend angemeldet. auf noch ne knappe halbe stunde.



   morgen bin ich wieder dabei.........richtich....


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> helden in strumfhosen??? oder iss die pink mit güldenen glitterapplikationen???
> 
> ihr wisst welche k aufgabe da gerade wartet?!



och nöö wartet doch noch ne stunde dann bin ich wieder da


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

ne stunde sind 4 punkte. schon was armseelig oder?


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> 10 vor fällt der Hammer, dann werd ich mal schauen, dass ich mein Team unter die Top 100 kriege



du musst nur meinen Antrag genehmigen und schon biste Top 100


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> morgen bin ich wieder dabei.........richtich....



wie meinen???? morgen k frage klären?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> morgen bin ich wieder dabei.........richtich....


 
Morgen, morgen nur nicht heute...


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

meine edv hat soeben ne mail verschickt. aufgrund einer massenmail und sonstigem spam ist mit schlechter eprformance zu rechnen wenn die wüssten wie wichtig dass hier ist.


----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> du musst nur meinen Antrag genehmigen und schon biste Top 100



Momenterl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> du musst nur meinen Antrag genehmigen und schon biste Top 100



Sieht aus als dürft ich das nicht. Oder überseh ich da was?


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

kannst du auch nicht. das muss bitter sweet als teamleader erledigen.


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

ich bin für heute ... und zwar jetzt gleich ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen, morgen nur nicht heute...



Heute ist nur Kleinmist möglich (bin beim ausmisten), morgen ist Tour angesacht......HM - Falkenstein -SP - SB - HM


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

du bist was??? auf dich hab ich eigentlich gewartet!


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

ihr wollt mich sicher raus in den regen jagen um euch dann komplett gemütlich über die k frage herzumachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du bist was??? auf dich hab ich eigentlich gewartet!



Wann................wo....................


----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kannst du auch nicht. das muss bitter sweet als teamleader erledigen.



Dacht ich mir schon


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

@hirsch, ich meinte eigentlich den fux. (<- warum löst radfahren bei euch eigentlich so eine verbindung zu tieren aus??)


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr wollt mich sicher raus in den regen jagen um euch dann komplett gemütlich über die k frage herzumachen



es regnet?


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hirsch, ich meinte eigentlich den fux. (*<- warum löst radfahren bei euch eigentlich so eine verbindung zu tieren aus??*)


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr wollt mich sicher raus in den regen jagen um euch dann komplett gemütlich über die k frage herzumachen



wir spammen schon euren server voll......du kannst ruhig biken gehen


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du bist was??? auf dich hab ich eigentlich gewartet!



nichtangriffspakt bis morgen früh um 6 ?


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ihr wollt mich sicher raus in den regen jagen um euch dann komplett gemütlich über die k frage herzumachen



nein, sowas würden wir nie machen wollen *doppelkreuzhintermrückmach*


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

verstehe. aber eigentlich isses mir ja egal, soviele male wie ich schon zugeschlagen habe macht mich das verpassen dieser einen auch nicht unbedingt unsterblicher als ich es ohnehin schon bin.


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Letztes Mal hatten wir die Kinder. Wie wäre es denn dieses Mal die Frauen zu nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

@gerd: bei uns schon. mein schutzblech liegt wie immer daheim im trocknen.


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

gibt es eine Möglichkeit an sein Team eine Nachricht zu schicken ohne die Namen immer neu eingeben zu müssen?


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> verstehe. aber eigentlich isses mir ja egal, soviele male wie ich schon zugeschlagen habe macht mich das verpassen dieser einen auch nicht unbedingt unsterblicher als ich es ohnehin schon bin.



es ist aber quasi ne super runde k-frage


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Letztes Mal hatten wir die Kinder. Wie wäre es denn dieses Mal die Frauen zu nehmen?



ok. also die frage ist:

"ist es in ordnung frauen zu schlagen?"


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... soviele male wie ich schon zugeschlagen habe ...



aha, da also auch!


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: bei uns schon. mein schutzblech liegt wie immer daheim im trocknen.



 gut, dann wird es nicht schmutzig!


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> gibt es eine Möglichkeit an sein Team eine Nachricht zu schicken ohne die Namen immer neu eingeben zu müssen?



du kannst sie einmal schicken und dann kopieren. allerdings musst du dann leider die , durch ; ersetzen. ziemlich kompliziert das alles.


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> gibt es eine Möglichkeit an sein Team eine Nachricht zu schicken ohne die Namen immer neu eingeben zu müssen?



nicht, dass ich wüßte.


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> aha, da also auch!



manchmal, aber nur manchmal...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok. also die frage ist:
> 
> "ist es in ordnung frauen zu schlagen?"



kommt wohl drauf an in welchem Teil der Welt du gerade bist.


----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

Bin dann mal ein Ründchen unterwegs. Bis später


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

so, bin mal kurz duschen ...

eure chance !


----------



## Horowitz (7. November 2007)




----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

Horowitz schrieb:


>


----------



## Horowitz (7. November 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Bin dann mal ein Ründchen unterwegs. Bis später





wissefux schrieb:


> so, bin mal kurz duschen ...
> 
> eure chance !



 

Maggo, mußt Du nicht los?


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Horowitz schrieb:


>


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Maggo, mußt Du nicht los?



tja gerd, zu langsam ...

na gut. eine chance gibts noch : haare fönen und wieder anziehen ... aber denk dran, bin weder frau noch hab ich lange haare


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Maggo, mußt Du nicht los?



leck mich.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

ei gude!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok. also die frage ist:
> 
> "ist es in ordnung frauen zu schlagen?"



nur wenn sies geil finden und drum betteln


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> tja gerd, zu langsam ...
> 
> na gut. eine chance gibts noch : haare fönen und wieder anziehen ... aber denk dran, bin weder frau noch hab ich lange haare



schau erst mal an der rechten Wade: da ist noch lauter Schmiere!  Bitte etwas gründlicher reinigen!!


----------



## Horowitz (7. November 2007)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

draussen is voll kalt  meine Finger sind noch nicht so richtig schreibfit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> leck mich.



hmmm, in welchen Geschmacksrichtungen gibt es Dich denn??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

@ iggi: du wolltest doch heute *mindestens* 3std biken, wasn los mit dir??


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nur wenn sies geil finden und drum betteln



prinzipiell also fast alle, je nach Situation!


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> leck mich.



perfekte einstellung


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)




----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

eigentlich müsste ich ja auch grade woanders sein ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

hab ich schon erwähnt das mir Bike compo so langsam aber sicher mit ihrer "wir erwarten die fehlenden Teile die kommenden 14 Tage" Mail auf die nerven geht  kam jetzt schon zum dritten mal


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

das i-net iss penetrant langsam. ich geh mich mal umziehn.


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

... aber es gibt nun mal dinge im leben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

Leute, es is noch zu früh zum lauern


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

ihr macht wohl alle extra Überstunden??...solang arbeitet doch keine Mensch!!


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das i-net iss penetrant langsam. ich geh mich mal umziehn.



grober fehler


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> draussen is voll kalt  meine Finger sind noch nicht so richtig schreibfit



ich hoffe, sie sind auf dem Rad so ausgekühlt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... aber es gibt nun mal dinge im leben ...



die wichtiger sind? Frauen z.b.? Die brauchen manchmal auch Dinge im Leben


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ihr macht wohl alle extra Überstunden??...solang arbeitet doch keine Mensch!!



1. verwarnung  

2. bin schon lange daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

jetzt wirds eng


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> die wichtiger sind? Frauen z.b.? Die brauchen manchmal auch Dinge im Leben



leider nur manchmal


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

alle lauern schon...
und ich hoff die 30sec sind diesmal nicht so doof


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

es geht um die wurscht !


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ihr macht wohl alle extra Überstunden??...solang arbeitet doch keine Mensch!!



IT`ler a******* viel länger....


----------



## Horowitz (7. November 2007)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

bitte bitte bitte


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

das ist ja wie bei eBay hier...


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

mist, verdammte 30 sec ...


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

So, nun 30s...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

nochmal!


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> das ist ja wie bei eBay hier...



ein neuling hats gemacht  

glückwunsch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

sche*ß 30sec...


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> das ist ja wie bei eBay hier...



3 - 2 - 1 Deins!


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

bin dann mal weg ...

maggo, fertig mit umziehen ?


----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)




----------



## Tonino (7. November 2007)

ich danke allen 49999 Schreibern vor mir.... 

und jetzt an die Signatur!!!


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich danke allen 49999 Schreibern vor mir....
> 
> und jetzt an die Signatur!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

so wieder da...
@maggo 4 punkte... jo schon bissi armseelig.....
aber für mehr reicht heut die zeit nicht



so wieder da
ein ,,faststurz,, ,ein sturz, eine Panne
 oh man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so wieder da...
> @maggo 4 punkte... jo schon bissi armseelig.....
> aber für mehr reicht heut die zeit nicht
> 
> ...



weh getan? Wad denn für `ne Panne?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so wieder da...
> @maggo 4 punkte... jo schon bissi armseelig.....
> aber für mehr reicht heut die zeit nicht
> 
> ...



was hasten heut noch vor das die Zeit nicht für länger gereicht hat?

und was haste schon wieder angestellt?


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> weh getan? Wad denn für `ne Panne?



ne zu glück nicht.... der richtige sturz war auch net soo schlimme aber der faststurz hätte bös ins auge gehn können...
ham da im wald ne schöne WAB-ABfahrt mit ner kleinen ,,Steilkurve,,
normalerweise wenn kein Laub liegt fahr ich die mit 50km/h
dachte mir dann .. mhm ok fährste mit 30km/h . waäre auch gut gegangen wenn nicht dieses fu** ast plötzlich vor mir gewesen wäre..d.h. musste ausweichen mir hätts dann beinahe des vorderrad weggezogen... d.h. --> evtl baum ast, stein ka... *schock* 

war mal wieder en ,,AHA-Erlebnis,, 

Panne: ja irgentwie war meine feder in der Bremse nich richtig drin... die hats dann auch zerstückelt   hab ja zum Glück noch eine


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was hasten heut noch vor das die Zeit nicht für länger gereicht hat?
> 
> und was haste schon wieder angestellt?



heut is LK-Treffen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> heut is LK-Treffen



da wird dann wild über Geschichte geredet


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> heut is LK-Treffen



Geschi....würg! :kotz: Über was quasselt ihr da? Anno Tobak? Von vor`em Kriech, als auch die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geschi....würg! :kotz: Über was quasselt ihr da? Anno Tobak? Von vor`em Kriech, als auch die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren??



    neee Geschi hab ich 2. Leiste...
Meine erste Leiste is BIO


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> neee Geschi hab ich 2. Leiste...
> Meine erste Leiste is BIO



Aaaaaaaahhhhhhh, ein Sexualkunde-Treffen!!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaahhhhhhh, ein Sexualkunde-Treffen!!!!



      ich habs mir noch verkniffen   

eig futtern wir nur Pizza un labern jo.... ne art ,,plauschertreff,, nur nicht so lustig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaahhhhhhh, ein Sexualkunde-Treffen!!!!



mit lauter spitzen Bio-Knaben


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mit lauter spitzen Bio-Knaben


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> IT`ler a******* viel länger....


nee langsamer


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Kaum geht man(n) mal sporteln macht ihr die K-Frage klar .....   

*DREGGSÄGGE*


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Dafür geh ich jetzt mit ner hübschen A*****kollegin lecker essen, plaudern, Weinchen schlürfen und so .......


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nee langsamer



darüber unterhalten wir uns nochmal, wenn Du das nächste Mal hier bist!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

so ich geh dann mal zum LK-Treffen.... machts gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (7. November 2007)

Na klasse, 
kaum ist die K-Frage gelöst, ist das Meeting fünf Minute später zu Ende  
Glückwunsch Tonino.


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dafür geh ich jetzt mit ner hübschen A*****kollegin lecker essen, plaudern, Weinchen schlürfen und so .......



das "und so..." hätte ich gerne etwas genauer ausgeführt bekommen!


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so ich geh dann mal zum LK-Treffen.... machts gut



Viel Spaß beim *L*ippen-*K*uß-Treffen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim *L*ippen-*K*uß-Treffen!



*hust*      tschöö


----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> das "und so..." hätte ich gerne etwas genauer ausgeführt bekommen!


 
Du weisst doch ein Gentleman schweigt und geniesst


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *hust*      tschöö



oder war es doch *L*ustvolles *K*nutschen?!

vielleicht auch *L*ieblings *K*amasutrastellung!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. November 2007)

Lang hats gedauert, hier endlich die Bilder vom Meer:




























Verluste:




Das darf ja nicht fehlen, wars den überhaupt einer?





Das ein oder andere Bild befindet sich noch in meiner Galerie


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

@lugga: war kein platten. da habsch die beläge ersezt danke für die bilders, demnächst sollten wir uns mal treffen und die cd vervielfältigen.

@fux: ja, schon umgezogen, und schon wieder, diesmal sogar mit duschen. jetzt mal schnell punkte eintragen.

@tonino: glückwunsch.


----------



## Breezler (7. November 2007)

Ich hasse Nieselregen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cookie! (7. November 2007)

Ey Yo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

N'abend, während ihr hier so unwichtige Sachen wie K-Fragen löst, war ich im Taunus und hab' 9 Punkte eingefahren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

schee Uwe  ich hätt auch gern die CD, sofern da noch mehr Bilder drauf sind


----------



## ratte (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend, während ihr hier so unwichtige Sachen wie K-Fragen löst, war ich im Taunus und hab' 9 Punkte eingefahren


 
Ich geh mal zu Günter auf die Couch und versuche ihn ein wenig mit der Erkältung anzustecken, damit er mich die nächsten Tage nicht mehr heimsucht.


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)




----------



## Zilli (7. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Sagt schon, wer von Euch war's? Missy, Zilli, Arachne?
> ...



Ich war zwar der Erste, aber ich glaube zur Ansteckung war der Kontakt nicht *intensiv*






  genug ...... *mitderbeisszangedenmundzusammenhalt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> frag mal den carsten, der hat doch sonst nur ein paar.....


*beisszangewiederöffnen*
_*





 Schnauze*_

*fastexplodier*


Arachne schrieb:


> wart mal, der war letztens wirklich bei mir!
> ....


_*Maul, sonst Auge *_


----------



## Zilli (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich fahre sonntag in den hochtaunus, da ich nachmittags was vorhabe gehts schon um 1000 los. ga fahren iss ja momentan nicht so richtig möglich.


*Aufhorch* .....ach shice, ich glaub bis dahin ist die Erkältung nicht weg 
Bin die Nacht 3-4 aufgewacht, um mir die Nase zu putzen; das hatte ich noch nie ...  .... oder haben andere >40 dies auch schon mal erlebt ?
*Taunusplauscher-Grufty's*


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

beim uwe gibts nachts immer stress weil er aufwacht und nicht mehr weiß wo er ist, beim wahltho hat schon so ein +40 tourette eingesetzt und von gerds gebrechen fangen wir besser erst ger nicht an. ich hab jedenfalls noch nix und ich hoffe das bleibt noch ne weile (10jahre) so.


----------



## Zilli (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jaaaaaa
> ich geh doch schon fahrn!


 Wenigstens Du / Ihr könnst die Fahne mommentan hochhalten 


*winsel*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

bin zwar nicht >40 aber ich bin wärend der Erkältung auch schonmal nachts aufgewacht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wenigstens Du / Ihr könnst die Fahne mommentan hochhalten
> 
> 
> *winsel*



keine Fahne und muss man nicht halten, hält aber vom Punkte machen ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... beim wahltho hat schon so ein +40 tourette eingesetzt ...



Ach so


----------



## Zilli (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> beim uwe gibts nachts immer stress weil er aufwacht und nicht mehr weiß wo er ist, beim wahltho hat schon so ein +40 tourette eingesetzt und von gerds gebrechen fangen wir besser erst ger nicht an. ich hab jedenfalls noch nix und ich hoffe das bleibt noch ne weile (10jahre) so.


Danke für die Info's.
Ich bin überrascht, wie aufmerksam Du die Gebrechen der Älteren studierst ....  hast wohl Schiss Bubsche


----------



## wondermike (7. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> *Aufhorch* .....ach shice, ich glaub bis dahin ist die Erkältung nicht weg
> Bin die Nacht 3-4 aufgewacht, um mir die Nase zu putzen; das hatte ich noch nie ...  .... oder haben andere >40 dies auch schon mal erlebt ?
> *Taunusplauscher-Grufty's*



Tja, in unserem Alter fängt das Hirn an, sich langsam aufzulösen. Das kommt dann halt durch die Nase raus. Kann man nix machen...


----------



## Zilli (7. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> keine Fahne und muss man nicht halten, hält aber vom Punkte machen ab


Trinkst Du noch oder säuftst Du schon ? 
Lass alles liegen (deck Vivi zu wg. Erkältungsgefahr => Du erkältet => keine WPP für Team) und ab auf's Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (7. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tja, in unserem Alter fängt das Hirn an, sich langsam aufzulösen. Das kommt dann halt durch die Nase raus. Kann man nix machen...


Dann ist die Häfte meines Wissens nun in 50-60 Tempo's eingewickelt ....

.... also wenn ich mal wieder Strümpfe suche, bitte hab't Verständnis für mich...


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Dann ist die Häfte meines Wissens nun in 50-60 Tempo's eingewickelt ....
> 
> .... also wenn ich mal wieder Strümpfe such, bitte hab't Verständnis für mich...



oder den schlüssel für ein schloß suchst welches auch ohne schlüssel abgeht, oder du den sattel für eine tragepassage absenkst oderoderoderode.....wir haben verständnis für dich.


----------



## Zilli (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> oder den schlüssel für ein schloß suchst welches auch ohne schlüssel abgeht, oder du den sattel für eine tragepassage absenkst oderoderoderode.....wir haben verständnis für dich.


Ich erkläre Dich zu meinem Anwalt ....


















... *dann unterliegst Du der Schweigepflicht*


----------



## wondermike (7. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> .... also wenn ich mal wieder Strümpfe suche, bitte hab't Verständnis für mich...



Jaja, die Stützstrümpfe sind ganz wichtig. Darf man auf keinen Fall vergessen. Wo war doch gleich das Kukident?


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

@carsten: du brauchst keinen anwalt, höchstens zur nachlaßverwaltung du brauchst definitiv einen nervenarzt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Trinkst Du noch oder säuftst Du schon ?
> Lass alles liegen (deck Vivi zu wg. Erkältungsgefahr => Du erkältet => keine WPP für Team) und ab auf's Bike.



das is alles abhärtung  bisher scheine ich mir zumindest noch nix eingefangen zu haben, auch wenn sies zwischenzeitlich schonmal hatte 
Aber jetzt mach ich eh keine Punkte mehr, dafür gibts morgne mind. die 2 Alternativpunkte für den Kraftraum in der BS  und danach mal nachm Wetter schaun, vivi hat zumindest keine Zeit. Allein bei Siffwetter is doof und der iggi will ja morgen nicht. Wenn alles gut läuft, bin ich um 14uhr zuhause, den Rest macht dann das Wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten: ... du brauchst definitiv einen nervenarzt.



So, so


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jaja, die Stützstrümpfe sind ganz wichtig. *du meinst die Lycrahosen? *Darf man auf keinen Fall vergessen. Wo war doch gleich das Kukident?



bei mir in der Schublade im Schrank  aber nur falls die Trinkblase mal wieder zu lange hing


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. November 2007)

ich verzieh mich mal ganz langsam ins Bett, dann bin ich ja vielleicht morgen richtig fit und wenn dann das Wetter und die motivation mitspielt... 
Gute Nacht alle zsamme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @carsten: du brauchst keinen anwalt, höchstens zur nachlaßverwaltung du brauchst definitiv einen nervenarzt.




Wenn die Nachlaßverwaltung bei mir ansteht, brauch ich auch keinen Nervenarzt mehr ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(oder hab ich Dich schrägseitwärts angepimpt ? falls ja sorry)


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> (oder hab ich Dich schrägseitwärts angepimpt ? falls ja sorry)



hä?? wie meinen? ich hab euch ALLE lieb!


----------



## ratte (7. November 2007)

Ich sag denn auch mal 

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Freitag soll es übrigens Schneeschauer bis auf 400m runter geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

GN8 Radde & Gresi 

... und gute Besserung


----------



## Zilli (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hä?? wie meinen? ich hab euch ALLE lieb!


scheee, da bin ich wieder beruhigt .

Ich geh nun auch in die Kiste, lesen und langsam einschlummern.
Gute N8 @all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hä?? wie meinen? ich hab euch ALLE lieb!



Wir Dich auch  - Dickes Küsschen


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Freitag soll es übrigens Schneeschauer bis auf 400m runter geben



geil, da hab ich urlaub. und endlich richtig vernünftiges winterpokalwetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

N'abend Caro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> geil, da hab ich urlaub.



Ich auch


----------



## caroka (7. November 2007)

Hier hat ja der Bär getollt. 
Schade, ich kann es nicht nachlesen.  
Gratulation Tonino zu den 50 kilo.  


GN8 Leutz


----------



## caroka (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Caro



Hi, 
bin ein bisschen müde.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin ein bisschen müde.



Ich auch


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich auch



prima  

schon was vor ?

ich check mal nachmittags die kletterhalle am kloster. aber sonst bin ich recht flexibel (je nach wetter  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Schon lustig, was da beim WP so an Punkten eingetragen wird 

Jeden Tag fast 12 Stunden auf dem Rad - Respekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> prima
> 
> schon was vor ?



Ähh,...

... evtl. Biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

*4.000*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> prima
> 
> schon was vor ?



Wir können ja mal schauen ob wir vormittags 'ne Runde drehen


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal schauen ob wir vormittags 'ne Runde drehen


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

GN8 Fux


----------



## arkonis (7. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> prima
> 
> schon was vor ?
> 
> ich check mal nachmittags die kletterhalle am kloster. aber sonst bin ich recht flexibel (je nach wetter  )



wo ist denn das?

ICh suche übrigens noch jemanden zum Klettern, halt zeitlich flexibel ab dann wenn ich wieder mehr luft habe


----------



## arkonis (7. November 2007)

liegt das eigendlich am ALter das alle so früh schlafen gehen


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> liegt das eigendlich am ALter das alle so früh schlafen gehen



ja, iggi und Seb sind so jung, dass die bis um neun das Licht aus machen müssen!


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> *4.000*



 Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, iggi und Seb sind so jung, dass die bis um neun das Licht aus machen müssen!


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

@Hirsch: schon zu Hause?

Mache mir gerade Abendessen.


----------



## arkonis (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, iggi und Seb sind so jung, dass die bis um neun das Licht aus machen müssen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2007)

Ich glaub ich sag' auch vorsichtshalber schonmal GN8


----------



## arkonis (7. November 2007)

vergiß das licht nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, iggi und Seb sind so jung, dass die bis um neun das Licht aus machen müssen!



*hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, iggi und Seb sind so jung, dass die bis um neun das Licht aus machen müssen!



*hust* 

nabend übrigens... bin wieder da


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> *Aufhorch* .....ach shice, ich glaub bis dahin ist die Erkältung nicht weg
> Bin die Nacht 3-4 aufgewacht, um mir die Nase zu putzen; das hatte ich noch nie ...  .... oder haben andere >40 dies auch schon mal erlebt ?
> *Taunusplauscher-Grufty's*



Neeeeeee.........offensichtlich ist hier noch keiner >40


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

morgen kann ich net fahrn 
keine Zeit
dafür aber am Wochenende!!! da gibts dann 20pkt.  (hoffentlich)


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> nabend übrigens... bin wieder da



und, hast Du neue "*L*ustige *K*amasutras" gelernt?


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und, hast Du neue "*L*ustige *K*amasutras" gelernt?


  

hier ich muss
machts gut


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> liegt das eigendlich am ALter das alle so früh schlafen gehen



War heute zum Elternabend: Die Fünftkläässler sollen mind. 5 Std. schlafen...........


----------



## Arachne (7. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier ich muss
> machts gut



LKs ausprobieren?! Viel Spaß!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: schon zu Hause?
> 
> Mache mir gerade Abendessen.



Bin dabei.........Roder, Baguette, Salame, Formaggio..............


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wo ist denn das?
> 
> ICh suche übrigens noch jemanden zum Klettern, halt zeitlich flexibel ab dann wenn ich wieder mehr luft habe



http://www.sportpark-kelkheim.de/

moin zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (8. November 2007)

Morgen zusammen. 

Äh, falls hier jemand mal zu Arbeitnehmer freundlichen Zeiten klettern geht, würde ich gerne mal mitkommen. 
So ein Hochseilgarten wär auch interessant.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

So, ich mach' dann mal los Richtung FRA


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

Ach so, moin Radde, geht's besser?


----------



## ratte (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so, moin Radde, geht's besser?


A bisserl. Bis Samstag hat's weg zu sein.


----------



## caroka (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> prima
> 
> schon was vor ?
> 
> ich check mal nachmittags die kletterhalle am kloster. aber sonst bin ich recht flexibel (je nach wetter  )


Zum klettern würde ich eventuell auch kommen wollen. Wir tel., oder?



wahltho schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal schauen ob wir vormittags 'ne Runde drehen


Sagt mir Bescheid, da könnte ich auch mit.


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2007)

Gudde 







wieso ist die Nacht schon vorbei  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin noch nicht bereit für einen neuen Tag ....


----------



## caroka (8. November 2007)

Moin moin,

und gute Besserung Ratte und allen Angeschlagenen.


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Zum klettern würde ich eventuell auch kommen wollen. Wir tel., oder?
> 
> Sagt mir Bescheid, da könnte ich auch mit.



klettern selbst geh ich erst mal nicht. mein patensohn feiert dort seinen kindergeburtstag und ich wollte mir einfach nur mal die halle anschauen, da das irgendwie völlig an mir vorbeigegangen ist ...
klettern eines tages aber generell nicht ausgeschlossen. müssen nur endlich mal unseren kletterkurs in der t-hall einlösen, den wir schon seit 2 jahren mit freunden machen wollen  

biken morgen dagegen ok, allerdings soll das wetter richtig fies werden ...


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Morgen!

@mzaskar: Spät geworden? Zu lange genossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

gerd, du schon hier  

ok, ist ja schon hell


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> @mzaskar: Spät geworden? Zu lange genossen?



mmmhhhh


und gleich auf einen Kurs ..... CMMI: Working together and Interfaces - BPL <-> ITPL 

*gähhnnnnn*


Wo sind meine Augen .....


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gerd, du schon hier
> 
> ok, ist ja schon hell



will zum Aldi...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sagt mir Bescheid, da könnte ich auch mit.


 
Moin Caro, machen wir


----------



## Tonino (8. November 2007)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> will zum Aldi...


 
Warum steht Gerd um 08:00 Uhr auf?

Weil er zum Aldi will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. November 2007)

moinsen, ich jetzt auch da.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

Du auch schon da, das aber schön ist


----------



## Tonino (8. November 2007)

Gerd will sich sicher die Dampfbügelstation unter den Nagel reißen...

um schön die Trails zu bügeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

Mal die Frage in die Plauscherrunde:

Ich hatte ja für Samstag eine gemeinsame Tour im Taunus mit anschliessendem Après-Biken (Fressen, Saufen, DVD-Verköstigung,...) im fbh-Basislager vorgeschlagen.

Wer wäre denn dabei und würde wenn ja was zum Fressen, Saufen mitbringen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Gerd will sich sicher die Dampfbügelstation unter den Nagel reißen...
> 
> um schön die Trails zu bügeln


 
bügeln finde ich auch gut


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2007)

ich nicht


----------



## Tonino (8. November 2007)

Ja....bügeln ist toll....ich könnte den ganzen tag zuschaun....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> bügeln finde ich auch gut


 
... nur Kleidung bügeln nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich nicht


 


Tonino schrieb:


> Ja....bügeln ist toll....ich könnte den ganzen tag zuschaun....


 
Noch nicht richtig wach, oder?


----------



## Tonino (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch nicht richtig wach, oder?



deine Kollegen sorgen schon dafür, dass ich nicht zum Schlafen komme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. November 2007)

@waHltHo: mein kommentar war auf das kommende WE bezogen.


----------



## Breezler (8. November 2007)

Moin zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @waHltHo: mein kommentar war auf das kommende WE bezogen.


 
Roger that - Schade


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

So, Aldi erledigt. Habe mir ein U-Hemd Größe L und eines in XL geholt. Außerdem die Sportbrille. @Tonino: bin trotzdem an Deiner interessiert! 

Habe das BC-Paket von der Post abgeholt. Die Standpumpe ist echt ge*l!  Die 2008er Xt-Kurbel sieht nochmal ein ganzes Stück hübscher aus!


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

@wahltho: Der Hirsch kann Samstag zwar nicht mitfahren, käme aber abends dazu. Von mir gäbe es wieder Guakamole und vielleicht `nen Käse. Läßt sich im Rucksack transportieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe das BC-Paket von der Post abgeholt.


 
Bringst Du mir am Samstag dann bitte den Minion mit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: Der Hirsch kann Samstag zwar nicht mitfahren, käme aber abends dazu. Von mir gäbe es wieder Guakamole und vielleicht `nen Käse.


 
Roger that


----------



## caroka (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mal die Frage in die Plauscherrunde:
> 
> Ich hatte ja für Samstag eine gemeinsame Tour im Taunus mit anschliessendem Après-Biken (Fressen, Saufen, DVD-Verköstigung,...) im fbh-Basislager vorgeschlagen.
> 
> Wer wäre denn dabei und würde wenn ja was zum Fressen, Saufen mitbringen?


Da kann ich noch nicht fest zusagen.  





Und hier noch die ganze Wahrheit: 

_Und am 8.Tag erschuf Gott die Dialekte...
Alle Völkchen waren glücklich. 

Der Berliner sagte: "Icke hab' nen Wahnsinns-Dialekt, wa?"
Der Hanseate sagte: "Min Dialekt ist fein, nich'?"
Der Kölner sagte: "Hey du Jeck, mit Kölsch feiert man Karneval!"
Der Bayer sagte: "Jo mei, is des a schöner Dialekt!"
Der Sachse sagte: "Ja nu freilisch is äs Sächsisch klosse!"

Nur für den Hessen war kein Dialekt übrig. Da wurde der Hesse traurig..... 

Irgendwann sagte dann Gott:

"Resch Disch net uff, dann babbelste halt wie isch !!!"_     

Isch habs doch schonn immer gewusst.


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Und hier noch die ganze Wahrheit:
> 
> _Und am 8.Tag erschuf Gott die Dialekte...
> Alle Völkchen waren glücklich.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mal die Frage in die Plauscherrunde:
> 
> Ich hatte ja für Samstag eine gemeinsame Tour im Taunus mit anschliessendem Après-Biken (Fressen, Saufen, DVD-Verköstigung,...) im fbh-Basislager vorgeschlagen.
> 
> Wer wäre denn dabei und würde wenn ja was zum Fressen, Saufen mitbringen?



wenn dann wohl eher tour, müsste aber zeitlich uphill-konform sein


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da kann ich noch nicht fest zusagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da kann ich noch nicht fest zusagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau!!!


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, Aldi erledigt. Habe mir ein U-Hemd Größe L und eines in XL geholt. Außerdem die Sportbrille. @Tonino: bin trotzdem an Deiner interessiert!
> ...



Die Brille sitzt bei mir gut.  Das U-Hemd paßt in Größe XL besser, als in L. Hat jemand Interesse die Größe L in schwarz zu probieren? Sonst gebe ich es wieder zurück.


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bringst Du mir am Samstag dann bitte den Minion mit?



Gerne!


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn dann wohl eher tour, müsste aber zeitlich uphill-konform sein



Was ist denn bitte schön "zeitlich uphill-konform"???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte schön "zeitlich uphill-konform"???


 sm


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> sm



habe zwar noch keine, aber trotzdem: ach so...Dein Anfall geistiger Verwirrung...


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> habe zwar noch keine, aber trotzdem: ach so...Dein Anfall geistiger Verwirrung...



ist halt etwas komplizierter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn dann wohl eher tour, müsste aber zeitlich uphill-konform sein


 
Was heisst denn bitte "zeitlich uphill-konform"?


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. November 2007)

GUTEN MORGEN liebe Plauscher!!!!


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> GUTEN MORGEN liebe Plauscher!!!!



Moin, liebes Plauscherlein!


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2007)

tja, unn jetzt?? keiner mehr da!


----------



## Breezler (8. November 2007)

Bin noch da  

Kaum sind die 50k gefallen, kehrt Ruhe ein


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Bin noch da
> 
> Kaum sind die 50k gefallen, kehrt Ruhe ein



von wegen ... langsames anpirschen an die 51 k ist gerade angesagt


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tja, unn jetzt?? keiner mehr da!



bin gleich wieder da, muß mal kurz weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. November 2007)

isses bei euch auch so lahm oder liegt das an meiner leitung? sabotage??


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

hier ist nix lahm ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> isses bei euch auch so lahm oder liegt das an meiner leitung? sabotage??


Hast wohl grad ´ne lange Leitung!


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2007)

grad iss gut. ich mach dann wohl mal mittag in der hoffnung dass es danach wieder gut läuft.


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Da kann ich noch nicht fest zusagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Grossartig


----------



## arkonis (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> http://www.sportpark-kelkheim.de/
> 
> moin zusammen



mmmh ganz schön teuer! Für 50 Eu im Monat geht es noch, aber 14 Euro ist schon zu viel. In Mainz zahlt man in der Dav Kletterkiste nur 6 Euro.
ich hatte gedacht im Sommer in flörsheim Klettern zu gehen. Das ist ganz gut dem Bike zu erreichen und ist im freien. Nur sollte man dort Vorstieg klettern können (wird als Kurs in Gruppe mit 4 angeboten). Die Jahreskarte kostet dann nur 25 Eu.
so sieht das Teil aus:


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bin gleich wieder da, muß mal kurz weg.



uuuuaaaaah, wo seid ihr alle???  Ist plötzlich so einsam hier...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> uuuuaaaaah, wo seid ihr alle???  Ist plötzlich so einsam hier...



Hier bin ich   Sach ma den Mainbikern, daß ich das SuSh morgen um 10 bringeIch muß mich den Rest des Tages aufwärmen..........


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2007)

sich selbst zitieren gilt als fett........ ich bin noch hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. November 2007)

ei gude wie!

die 2wpp heute waren schwer erkämpft  war selten so platt nach Sport...


----------



## Breezler (8. November 2007)

Bin wieder da, nur mal eine Offenbacher-Stadtwald-Mipa-Runde gedreht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. November 2007)

Bin mal weg zum jährlichen CheckUp Teil 2  Bel-EKG .Gibt das WPP?


----------



## Miss H (8. November 2007)

Hallo Leute, meine OP ist verschoben, da ich total erkältet bin.

nächnster Termin ist der 19.11.


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... ich bin noch hier!



mein Beileid!


----------



## Breezler (8. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, meine OP ist verschoben, da ich total erkältet bin.
> 
> nächnster Termin ist der 19.11.


Ohje, was denn für eine OP?
Ich weiß ja von nix.

Auf jeden Fall in beide Richtungen alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, meine OP ist verschoben, da ich total erkältet bin.
> 
> nächnster Termin ist der 19.11.



scheint ja echt was umzugehen mit der Erkältung da


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, meine OP ist verschoben, da ich total erkältet bin.
> 
> nächnster Termin ist der 19.11.



Toll, dann können wir ja die nächsten Wochenenden in die Pfalz!   

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Bin wieder da, nur mal eine Offenbacher-Stadtwald-Mipa-Runde gedreht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

@Gerd, Peter: Ihr habt eine E-Mail von mir!!!


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> uuuuaaaaah, wo seid ihr alle???  Ist plötzlich so einsam hier...


 
Nun zick mal ned rumm  

Du bist schon nicht alleine auf der Welt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sich selbst zitieren gilt als fett........


 
Selbstzitate sind geil 



Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin noch hier!


 
... ich auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ...da ich total erkältet bin.


 
Gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Selbstzitate sind geil


 
... die sind total hipp


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd, Peter: Ihr habt eine E-Mail von mir!!!



Von mir aus ja!   






 Peter ist unterwegs.


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nun zick mal ned rumm
> 
> Du bist schon nicht alleine auf der Welt



Ich nehm` aber nicht mit jedem Vorlieb!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich nehm` aber nicht mit jedem Vorlieb!!!


Pah


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pah



Ich brauch` Plauscher!


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich brauch` Plauscher!


 
hmm du brauchst Plauscher Liebe ........


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Hat mal einer `nen Kilo "Hallo wach" für mich?!? Ich brauch`ne Mütze voll Schlaf - ach `ne, besser `ne Melone!


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin mal weg zum jährlichen CheckUp Teil 2  Bel-EKG .Gibt das WPP?



Wenn es lange genug geht, klaro!


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

noch wach ?


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch wach ?



na logo, warum fragst du


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch wach ?





wissefux schrieb:


> na logo, warum fragst du



ach nur so ...


----------



## Breezler (8. November 2007)

Nanu, mein Team ist im Team-Ranking verschwunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch wach ?





wissefux schrieb:


> na logo, warum fragst du





wissefux schrieb:


> ach nur so ...



komm, raus mit der sprache ...


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch wach ?





wissefux schrieb:


> na logo, warum fragst du





wissefux schrieb:


> ach nur so ...





wissefux schrieb:


> komm, raus mit der sprache ...



na gut ...


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch wach ?





wissefux schrieb:


> na logo, warum fragst du





wissefux schrieb:


> ach nur so ...





wissefux schrieb:


> komm, raus mit der sprache ...





wissefux schrieb:


> na gut ...



das dauert mir zu lang, da geh ich doch lieber auf die rolle


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Nanu, mein Team ist im Team-Ranking verschwunden



passiert manchmal irgendwie temporär. Kenne ich vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das dauert mir zu lang, da geh ich doch lieber auf die rolle



wo Du Dich gerade so gut unterhalten hast...


----------



## Breezler (8. November 2007)

Ich mach mich mal auf meine regnerische Heimfahrt.

Bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich mach mich mal auf meine regnerische Heimfahrt.
> 
> Bis nachher



Wie, schon wieder Regen?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

So ich mach mich auch mal bald los wp-Punkte anschaffen


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das dauert mir zu lang, da geh ich doch lieber auf die rolle



so fertig gerollt


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ich mach mich auch mal bald los wp-Punkte anschaffen



du gehst anschaffen


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie, schon wieder Regen?!



immer noch


----------



## Miss H (8. November 2007)

So, das zweite mal aufgestanden, gähn, 
hatte den Schlaf der Gerechten, aber ich kann kaum schlucken und auch sonst is alles kalt und eklig        bibber, bibber,

Keiner liebt mich     

der Hambacher hat mir die erst Streckenaufzeichnung mit Höhenprofil per mail geschickt, er meinte, man solle so was nicht veröffentlichen.

Also, wer das haben will, mailadresse her


----------



## ratte (8. November 2007)

Allseits guten Abend.

Püh, war ein weinig feucht da draußen.

Sagt mal, warum meint die Klamottenindustrie eigentlich, dass alle Frauen nur rosa und hellblau mögen.   
Naja, wenigstens sind die Herrenunterhemden bei Aldi diesmal ebenfalls recht eng, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht so recht wohin mit den langen Ärmeln. 

@Missy
Gute Besserung. 
Auf dass es nächste Woche besser klappt.


----------



## ratte (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mal die Frage in die Plauscherrunde:
> 
> Ich hatte ja für Samstag eine gemeinsame Tour im Taunus mit anschliessendem Après-Biken (Fressen, Saufen, DVD-Verköstigung,...) im fbh-Basislager vorgeschlagen.
> 
> Wer wäre denn dabei und würde wenn ja was zum Fressen, Saufen mitbringen?


Wäre dabei.
Zutaten für einen Käsekuchen sind vorhanden. 
Falls nochwas gewünscht/benötigt wird, bitte Bescheid geben.


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Allseits guten Abend.
> 
> Püh, war ein weinig feucht da draußen.
> 
> ...



Für Männer gibt es solch schöne Farben nicht 

Die Arme kannst du vorne ueber Kreuz führen und dann hinterm Rücken verknoten 

@ all Krank gewordenen

Gute Besserung aus der Schweiz .... Bei Husten hilft ... na was schon ..... los raten ....... "Wer hats erfunden?" ..... Richtig Ricola


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Naja, wenigstens sind die Herrenunterhemden bei Aldi diesmal ebenfalls recht eng, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht so recht wohin mit den langen Ärmeln.
> ...



Ich könnte Dir ja mal ein wenig an den Oh.... - äh Armen ziehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Naja, wenigstens sind die Herrenunterhemden ...



du trägst herrenunterwäsche 

naja, wahrscheinlich immer noch besser als arachne in damenunterwäsche


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wäre dabei.
> Zutaten für einen Käsekuchen sind vorhanden.
> Falls nochwas gewünscht/benötigt wird, bitte Bescheid geben.



Boah eh Käsekuchen .................Leckerleckerlecker


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du trägst herrenunterwäsche
> 
> naja, wahrscheinlich immer noch besser als arachne in damenunterwäsche



und einem zartrosafarbenen Leibchen und die passenden Schleifchenim Haar


----------



## ratte (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du trägst herrenunterwäsche


 Die einzigen winddichten ALDI-Unterhemden gab es bisher immer nur in der Herrenversion. 
Und guck Dir die Leibchen mal an. Da würdest Du Deine Holde wohl auch lieber in der Herrenversion sehen als in den Damenfarben, es sei den Du magst diese Bonbonfarben. Dann will ich nichts gesagt haben. 


> naja, wahrscheinlich immer noch besser als arachne in damenunterwäsche


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du trägst herrenunterwäsche
> 
> naja, wahrscheinlich immer noch besser als arachne in damenunterwäsche



Wiiiieeeesssooo???  Du hast mich doch noch gar nicht darin gesehen! Wann hat die Füxin denn mal wieder Nachtschicht?


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wiiiieeeesssooo???  Du hast mich doch noch gar nicht darin gesehen! Wann hat die Füxin denn mal wieder Nachtschicht?



morgen  geht da was  ?


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und einem zartrosafarbenen Leibchen und die passenden Schleifchenim Haar



 Wir verstehen uns!


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Da würdest Du Deine Holde wohl auch lieber in der Herrenversion sehen als in den Damenfarben, es sei den Du magst diese Bonbonfarben. Dann will ich nichts gesagt haben.



also grundsätzlich mag ich es ja lieber, wenn ****************** und ********************************


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2007)

so, daheim. es hat neunzig minutos durchgeregnet........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> morgen  geht da was  ?



 Top, die Watte (und so) quillt!


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, daheim. es hat neunzig minutos durchgeregnet........



???Eisenhaufen???


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ???Eisenhaufen???



Whow, tatsächlich!!


----------



## caroka (8. November 2007)

@Fux und Wahltho
Wann wollt Ihr morgen fahren?


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also grundsätzlich mag ich es ja lieber, wenn ****************** und ********************************



Du Wutz!


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Fux und Wahltho
> Wann wollt Ihr morgen fahren?



also erst mal auspennen. das dürfte so gegen 06.30 uhr erledigt sein. dann warten bis es hell wird und aufhört zu schneien ...
dann schaun mer mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du Wutz!



nee, *fux*


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> nee, *fux*


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Morituri te salutant!


----------



## ratte (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also grundsätzlich mag ich es ja lieber, wenn ****************** und ********************************


Kann mir das mal jemand übersetzen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du gehst anschaffen



Yepp 9 Punkte


----------



## Miss H (8. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ all Krank gewordenen
> 
> Gute Besserung aus der Schweiz .... Bei Husten hilft ... na was schon ..... los raten ....... "Wer hats erfunden?" ..... Richtig Ricola




ich glaube, ich brauche da was stärkeres, mir geht es besch*****n,


----------



## Breezler (8. November 2007)

20/45?  

War ich so lang unterwegs?

Okay, noch geduscht. Goil


----------



## Breezler (8. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> 20/45?
> 
> War ich so lang unterwegs?
> 
> Okay, noch geduscht. Goil


Achtung Zitat  

Treppe runter Tacho guggen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

W O C H E N E N D E ! ! !


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> W O C H E N E N D E ! ! !



das stimmt dieses mal sogar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das stimmt dieses mal sogar



Morgen Biken wann?


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also grundsätzlich mag ich es ja lieber, wenn *sie**************** und ********************************





ratte schrieb:


> Kann mir das mal jemand übersetzen?



ok, ich löse mal ein stück weit auf. der rest ist leider nicht mal sm-tauglich


----------



## Breezler (8. November 2007)

Ich geh einfach mal eintragen Hehe


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen Biken wann?



lass uns das mal morgen früh nach aktueller wetterlage ausplauschen.

vormittag wär mir grundsätzlich lieber, da ich gegen 15.00 uhr zu hause sein muß ....


----------



## Breezler (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen Biken wann?





wissefux schrieb:


> lass uns das mal morgen früh nach aktueller wetterlage ausplauschen.
> 
> vormittag wär mir grundsätzlich lieber, da ich gegen 15.00 uhr zu hause sein muß ....



Ab wo würde es denn losgehn?


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ab wo würde es denn losgehn?



für mich bei mir natürlich  

ansonsten wohl bei wahltho in fischbach ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. November 2007)

nabend! 
so werd jetzt mal mein Zimmer aufräuen



@gerd die letzte SM sollte in sForum, hab mich verklickt


----------



## Breezler (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> für mich bei mir natürlich
> 
> ansonsten wohl bei wahltho in fischbach ...



Mist, is bissl weit, andre Taunus-Seite.

Ich hoff demnächst ja auf einen Hohemark-Start.
Würd Euch ja schon so langsam gern mal kennenlernen.

Prob ist für mich das hinkommen, und vor allem morgen das zurück.
Hab mittags einige Termine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

@Gerd: Deine SM-Box ist mal wieder voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Deine SM-Box ist mal wieder voll



Der radelt wohl noch    äh, fürs Team


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. November 2007)

Ei gude!
hab mal die anderen 4 Punkte von heute auch noch eingetragen. Irgendwie ist das Wetter nicht so recht auf meiner Seite und ich glaub ich brauch was leichteres zum leuchten, mit der Festbeleuchtung ne dreiviertelstd auf der Strasse rumzueiern macht wenig Laune...


----------



## Zilli (8. November 2007)

Guuude,
liebe Team-Kollegen, ich nehme es wohlwollend zur Kenntnis, daß Ihr mich eingeholt habt.

Nur weiterso, ich kann im Moment leider nicht... *schnief*


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> lass uns das mal morgen früh nach aktueller wetterlage ausplauschen.
> 
> vormittag wär mir grundsätzlich lieber, da ich gegen 15.00 uhr zu hause sein muß ....


Bei entsprechender Wetterlage werde ich morgen auch noch ein Ründchen drehen. Muß allerdings um 16 Uhr bei hibike sein und will daher spätestens 14:30 zu Hause sein. Würde bei entsprechendem Wetter wohl zischen 11 und 12 Uhr starten. Allerdings ist ja für morgen richtig Sturm angesagt. Daher sehe ich eigentlich ziemlich schwarz für Biken morgen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. November 2007)

@ wahltho: ich hätte am Samstag evtl. Interesse, müsst nur wissen wann  falls dus schon erwähnt hast sorry, hab ich wohl überlesen.


----------



## Breezler (8. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guuude,
> liebe Team-Kollegen, ich nehme es wohlwollend zur Kenntnis, daß Ihr mich eingeholt habt.
> 
> Nur weiterso, ich kann im Moment leider nicht... *schnief*



Alles wird gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Mist, is bissl weit, andre Taunus-Seite.
> 
> Ich hoff demnächst ja auf einen Hohemark-Start.
> Würd Euch ja schon so langsam gern mal kennenlernen.
> ...



Sonntag, 10:00 Uhr?


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ wahltho: ich hätte am Samstag evtl. Interesse, müsst nur wissen wann  falls dus schon erwähnt hast sorry, hab ich wohl überlesen.



12/13 Uhr in fbh radeln, 17/18 Uhr DVD/Fressen.


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Deine SM-Box ist mal wieder voll



Hab`en bissel aufgeräumt...


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 12/13 Uhr in fbh radeln, 17/18 Uhr DVD/Fressen.



hm
ich müsste dann höchstens nachkommen
   hab erste hilfe kurs


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Der radelt wohl noch    äh, fürs Team



Ne, um die Zeit hab` ich schon meinen Tee gemacht. War heut` schon vor neun wieder hier!


----------



## Breezler (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 12/13 Uhr in fbh radeln, 17/18 Uhr DVD/Fressen.



Wo auch immer fbh ist

Bin mal wech für heut


----------



## wondermike (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 12/13 Uhr in fbh radeln, 17/18 Uhr DVD/Fressen.



Hm. Samstag soll es ja auch eher unangenehmes Wetter werden. Vielleicht gehen wir einfach direkt zum gemütlichen Teil über...

Ich könnte einen Nudelsalat beisteuern.


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei entsprechender Wetterlage werde ich morgen auch noch ein Ründchen drehen. Muß allerdings um 16 Uhr bei hibike sein und will daher spätestens 14:30 zu Hause sein. Würde bei entsprechendem Wetter wohl zischen 11 und 12 Uhr starten. Allerdings ist ja für morgen richtig Sturm angesagt. Daher sehe ich eigentlich ziemlich schwarz für Biken morgen.



passt doch so in etwa ...

der wetterbericht sah für unser gebiet gar net sooo schlecht aus. ok, es wird windig und kalt, aber der regen bleibt wohl doch eher aus. dafür gibts dann schnee  

denk dran : es ist winterpokal, alles fürs team


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 12/13 Uhr in fbh radeln, 17/18 Uhr DVD/Fressen.



radeln weiß ich nicht, rest muss ich nochmal besprechen 
ich denk morgen weiß ich mehr. Und bis dahin geh ich auch erst mal pennen, gute Nacht


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hm. Samstag soll es ja auch eher unangenehmes Wetter werden. Vielleicht gehen wir einfach direkt zum gemütlichen Teil über...
> 
> Ich könnte einen Nudelsalat beisteuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

@samstag abend dvd-gucker : mein frauchen hat beschlossen, sich sportlich zu betätigen anstatt zu schlemmen  
das bedeutet für mich : 2 alternativ punkte im wp  und für euch mehr zum futtern


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Nacht Kinners!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> denk dran : es ist winterpokal, alles fürs team


Klar. Aber ich denke auch an den Samstag mit dem Uphillrennen, bei dem ich fit sein möchte und außerdem mag ich keine Erkältungen. Können/werden morgen früh mailen, wenn das Wetter von der Vorhersage zur Realität geworden ist.


----------



## Maggo (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nacht Kinners!



mach kaa sache. du willst ins bett???


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. November 2007)

so bins weg gn8 @ all
wegen samstag muss ich gucken


----------



## wissefux (8. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nacht Kinners!





Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Klar. Aber ich denke auch an den Samstag mit dem Uphillrennen, bei dem ich fit sein möchte und außerdem mag ich keine Erkältungen. Können/werden morgen früh mailen, wenn das Wetter von der Vorhersage zur Realität geworden ist.





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so bins weg gn8 @ all



so mache mer das ...

gn8 und maggo viel spaß noch


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach kaa sache. du willst ins bett???


Nee der wird doch jetzt erst richtisch wach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. November 2007)

Nacht Leute


----------



## Arachne (8. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach kaa sache. du willst ins bett???



 Neee, hab` nur die Kinner ins Bett gebracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2007)

Einen schönen *Guten Morgen* an die Plauscher Gemeinde 


Gruss

Stefan


----------



## ratte (9. November 2007)

Jude morsche zusamme,

na, dann spielen wir gleich doch mal "vom Winde verweht, Teil 1" spielen. 

@mzaskar
Was machst Du in der letzten Novemberwoche?


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

moin !

wie vorhergesagt : stürmisch, aber trocken von oben (zumindest momentan)


----------



## Zilli (9. November 2007)

Morsche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






(ich denke/hoffe, der Zenit ist langsam überschritten)
Euch viel Schbass heut wieder beim A*****plausch *Neiiiiiiid*


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Jude morsche zusamme,
> 
> na, dann spielen wir gleich doch mal "vom Winde verweht, Teil 1" spielen.
> 
> ...



Womit die eine Frage geklärt wäre 

Immo noch keine Pläne. könnte sein, dass ich am 24/25.11 nach Frankfurt fahre, ist jedoch noch nicht fest. Ansonsten bin ich in der Schweiz.


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> wie vorhergesagt : stürmisch, aber trocken von oben (zumindest momentan)



Guten Morgen,

das Wetter sieht wirklich noch ok aus.  Fürchte nur, dass der Wind da her kommt, wo ich hin muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Moin, sieht doch gut aus das Wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

@Fux: Wann wollen wir starten? - 10:00 Uhr bei mir? Würde gerne eine grössere Runde fahren, um Punkte zu sammeln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Wegen morgen Tour/Après habe ich hier folgende Interessenten rausgelesen:
Sabine
Gerd
Hirsch (nur Après)
Wondermike (nur Après)
Caro (noch nicht sicher)
Gresi
Iggy

Korrekt? - Oder wer zu viel/zu wenig?


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wegen morgen Tour/Après habe ich hier folgende Interessenten rausgelesen:
> Sabine
> Gerd
> Hirsch (nur Après)
> ...



Missy (recht unsicher, wenn nur Aprés)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> wie vorhergesagt : stürmisch, aber trocken von oben (zumindest momentan)


Sieht nach bikebarem Wetter nachher aus. Werde aber wohl aufgrund von Schlammfaktor und Schonung für Morgen maximal 2 h fahren und daher nicht vor 11 h starten. Lange Runde ist mir heute zu viel. Hatte ich ja gestern und soll am Sonntag wieder sein. 

So, muß mal ein paar Sachen erledigen und geh erst mal offline.


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Wann wollen wir starten? - 10:00 Uhr bei mir? Würde gerne eine grössere Runde fahren, um Punkte zu sammeln.



von mir aus.
der kater wollte erst gegen 11 oder so starten. vielleicht können wir uns ja irgendwo treffen, wenn er 10 nicht schaffen sollte.
was ist mit caro


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

ich mach dann mal mein handy an, wenn ich losfahre ...


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2007)

draussen schiffts gerade recht ordentlich.....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> von mir aus.
> der kater wollte erst gegen 11 oder so starten. vielleicht können wir uns ja irgendwo treffen, wenn er 10 nicht schaffen sollte.
> was ist mit caro


Fahrt ihr mal. Bin noch unschlüssig über Zeit und Ziel. Vielleicht eier ich nur ein bißchen am Staufen rum. Vielleicht schau ich mir auch den ersten Schnee auf dem Feldi an.



			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach dann mal mein handy an, wenn ich losfahre ...


Gute Idee. In welche Richtung fahrt ihr denn? Dann meld ich mich vielleicht mal, wenn ich in eure Richtung kommen sollte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was ist mit caro



Hab' gerade mit Caro telefoniert, die hat kurzfristig einen Termin reinbekommen und kann nicht.

Ich würde evtl. gerne eine Runde über F'stein, Hohemark Richtung Saalburg und dann über Sandplacken, Fuxi ... zurück drehen...

... sagen wir erstmal 10:00 Uhr bei mir - Ok Fux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Gute Idee. In welche Richtung fahrt ihr denn? Dann meld ich mich vielleicht mal, wenn ich in eure Richtung kommen sollte.



ich nehme mal an, in diese  



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich würde evtl. gerne eine Runde über F'stein, Hohemark Richtung Saalburg und dann über Sandplacken, Fuxi ... zurück drehen...
> 
> ... sagen wir erstmal 10:00 Uhr bei mir - Ok Fux



ok


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> draussen schiffts gerade recht ordentlich.....



mach kein schei$$


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an, in diese


Das ist mir zu viel und zu weit weg vom Haus. Wenn es nochmal los geht (aus Richtung Schloßbron kommt es gerade ziemlich düster), möchte ich nicht zu weit weg sein. Dann viel Spaß euch beiden!


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

der maggo is schuld  , hier hats auch grad geregnet   

ach, es gibt nix schöneres wie regen bei +1°C


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

Moin Ihr Lieben alle,

bin arbeitsunfähig krank und bleibe lieber im Bett mit Fieber und dickem Kopf und Laufenase und...

das ist so richtig Kaccccckkkkkkkke     

Euch eine schöne Fahrt heute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Gute Besserung!



Miss H schrieb:


> Euch eine schöne Fahrt heute



Naja, schön ist was anderes


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Missy (recht unsicher, wenn nur Aprés)



ja, wie konntet Ihr mich nur vergessen !!!!    

nein, völlig ok, habe mich nicht gemeldet, da ich ja.....

Aber wie gesagt, bin so krank, kann ich morgen vergessen,
nachmittags habe ich schon was vor und abends werde ich bekocht, vielleicht kann ich das abwiegeln, ich sag noch Bescheid


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der maggo is schuld  , hier hats auch grad geregnet
> 
> ach, es gibt nix schöneres wie regen bei +1°C


 
Doch Hagel und Wind von vorne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Doch Hagel und Wind von vorne



Ich könnt das so einige Geschichten erzählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. November 2007)

Moin   Recht angenehm hier....................beim Latte macchiato........


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

Ich habe eben ein Foto-Album erstellt mit den Pfalzbildern.
Es heißt 1. Plauscher-Pfalz-Tour, aber....

ich finde es nicht     

wer kann mir mal sagen, wo es ist, wenn man das hochgeladen hat?


----------



## Tonino (9. November 2007)

Ich wünsche Dir auch gute Besserung Miss H!!


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich habe eben ein Foto-Album erstellt mit den Pfalzbildern.
> Es heißt 1. Plauscher-Pfalz-Tour, aber....
> 
> ich finde es nicht
> ...



Sieht nicht so aus, als ob Du Bilder hoch geladen hättest. Sonst würde unter Deinem Avatar und der Beschreibung "Fotos" stehen.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Nachdem im Laufe der Woche der Wind von West nach Südwest gedreht hat und leicht nachließ, hat er nun wieder auf West gedreht und bläßt stürmisch. Habe `ne ganze Stunde gebraucht!  

Ansonsten war es aber recht angenehm. Die Sonne grillt einen fast von der Seite!


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Nach der leicht gefütterten Sturmhaube, die ich die letten Tage trug, war es heute mit Buff (Kopf) und Winterbuff (Hals) eher frisch. Muß mir noch so `ne Sturmhaube holen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (9. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Ich habe eben ein Foto-Album erstellt mit den Pfalzbildern.
> Es heißt 1. Plauscher-Pfalz-Tour, aber....
> 
> ich finde es nicht
> ...



wer weiß wo du das jetzt hin geladen hast.... 

vielleicht sollten wir mal bei youtube schauen


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2007)

sollten wir uns hier vielleicht engagieren???


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sollten wir uns hier vielleicht engagieren???



Von mir aus ja,  auch wenn ich nur beschränkt einsatzfähig bin.


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> wer weiß wo du das jetzt hin geladen hast....



ja, ich weiß auch nicht, hat fast 'ne halbe Stund gedauert, ehe es duch war und dann --- nichts,
weiß nicht, was ich hätte anders machen sollen, vielleicht waren die Dateien zu groß. Ich versuchs noch mal.


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ja, ich weiß auch nicht, hat fast 'ne halbe Stund gedauert, ehe es duch war und dann --- nichts,
> weiß nicht, was ich hätte anders machen sollen, vielleicht waren die Dateien zu groß. Ich versuchs noch mal.



Mach es erstmal mit einem Bild.


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mach es erstmal mit einem Bild.



hab ich getan, aber wo ist es?


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mahlzeit


 

*Bäuerchen*    


(um die Worte eines hier bekannten Plauschers zu verwenden)


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Bäuerchen*
> 
> 
> (um die Worte eines hier bekannten Plauschers zu verwenden)




Bei solch winzigem Hamburger kommt niiiiieeeemals so ein großes Bäuerchen

Angeber!!!!!!!


----------



## Breezler (9. November 2007)

Moin, wer hat denn dieses Wetter bestellt.
Sonne, Regen, Graupel, fast schon Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sonntag, 10:00 Uhr?



Da könnt man drüber reden.
Hab vorraussichtlich Zeit, meine Süsse hat frühschicht.
Da könnt ich auch schon u mhalb sechs


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

Also nochmals zu den Fotos
1. Klich auf fotoalbum
2. Fotos Admin
3. Album erstellen - hat funktioniert
4. Fotos hochladen - habe ich auch gemacht
5. upload - hat lange gedauert, 

6. wo sind die Bilder?
Was habe ich nicht richtig gemacht?


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin, wer hat denn dieses Wetter bestellt.
> Sonne, Regen, Graupel, fast schon Schnee


 
Bei mir hat's geschneit am Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Bei solch winzigem Hamburger kommt niiiiieeeemals so ein großes Bäuerchen
> 
> Angeber!!!!!!!


 
Der Resonanzkörper machts


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Also nochmals zu den Fotos
> 1. Klich auf fotoalbum
> 2. Fotos Admin
> 3. Album erstellen - hat funktioniert
> ...


 

Hast du einen Mac, oder Popupblocker oder etwas derart? 
Hast du das richtige Albumausgewählt?





Also bei mir geht es immo


----------



## Breezler (9. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei mir hat's geschneit am Morgen



Als ich so halb zwölf in Orschel eingefahren bin, hier auch ein wenig.
Nu ist wieder blauer Himmel, und mir wehts fast die Blumenkästen vom Balkon.
Auf der Feldbergstrasse wurd ich fast von nem Olivenbaum überholt


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Also nochmals zu den Fotos
> 1. Klich auf fotoalbum
> 2. Fotos Admin
> 3. Album erstellen - hat funktioniert
> ...



Hört sich eigentlich alles korrekt an. Ist das Album noch vorhanden?


----------



## Maggo (9. November 2007)

@missy: das hatte ich so auch schon desöfteren. meistens waren die dateien zu groß.


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Was für ein strahlender Sonnenschein! Ich beneide die, die ihn jetzt genießen können!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. November 2007)

@ Arachne........Das wird teuer....................


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Arachne........Das wird teuer....................


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hört sich eigentlich alles korrekt an. Ist das Album noch vorhanden?



ja, habe auch Bilder hochgeladen....


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @missy: das hatte ich so auch schon desöfteren. meistens waren die dateien zu groß.



aber das geht ja nicht mal mit einem Bild.
Steht da nicht, dass die Dateigröße keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> aber das geht ja nicht mal mit einem Bild.
> Steht da nicht, dass die Dateigröße keine Rolle spielt.



schick mir mal eins per Mail, ich versuche es dann mal hier.


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich gleich mal `ne Runde über Eltville drehen. Jetzt regnet es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich gleich mal `ne Runde über Eltville drehen. Jetzt regnet es...



Auch hart, wenn ich vorne rausschaue geht gleich die Welt unter, nach hinten raus, blauer Himmel.


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

so, da bin ich wieder. wahltho macht wohl noch ein paar pünktchen. war ne schöne *echte* wp-tour. mit regen, graupel, schnee und sonnenschein. alles dabei ausser eis  
einmal hm, saalburg, sp, ft und zurück.

so jetzt brauch ich nur noch die daten von wahltho für meine trainingsverwaltung. ich tippe mal für mich auf 3h, 42 km und ca. 700 hm. mal gucken, wie nah ich dran bin ...

und was ist hier los ? gibt nicht mal fotos von der pfalz zu sehen


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

Haaaaa geschafft, Bilder sind da,   


habe sie in der Max-Größe auf 2000 Pixel verkleinert,
dann funktioniert es


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und was ist hier los ? gibt nicht mal fotos von der pfalz zu sehen



was spukst Du so herum, wenn Du nicht mal dabei warst


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Haaaaa geschafft, Bilder sind da,
> 
> 
> habe sie in der Max-Größe auf 2000 Pixel verkleinert,
> dann funktioniert es



zuerst waren es mehr als drei Bilder und jetzt sind es plötzlich nur noch drei!??


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Das war die tolle Aussicht am ersten Tag:


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

Bilder...

Nun muß ich da noch etwas Ordnung hineinbringen...
und das sind auch nicht alle Bilder...


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zuerst waren es mehr als drei Bilder und jetzt sind es plötzlich nur noch drei!??




es sind mehr als drei, muß nur oft genug klicken..


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> es sind mehr als drei, muß nur oft genug klicken..



hatte zuerst nicht beachtet, dass vier nicht im Pfalzalbum sind...


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Haaaaa geschafft, Bilder sind da,



pah ! so ein aufstand wegen 3 bilders  



Miss H schrieb:


> was spukst Du so herum, wenn Du nicht mal dabei warst



ich war in gedanken immer bei euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

Bin dann mal off


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hatte zuerst nicht beachtet, dass vier nicht im Pfalzalbum sind...



wie kriegt man die hinein?

bis später


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Bin dann mal off



Hey, erst, wenn die Bilder alle oben sind!


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> ich war in gedanken immer bei euch



erinnerst Du Dich an diesen affenscharfen Uphillsingletrail am ersten Tag (Armbanduhrenweg)?  Der hat mich gleich am ersten Tag so richtig fertig gemacht...


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> wie kriegt man die hinein?
> 
> bis später



Versuche es mal mit Album Admin - Bear******.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

So wieder da 

Fux und ich sind 'ne WAB-Runde bis zur Saalburg und über Sandplacken,Fuchstanz zurück nach Kelkheim. Habe Fux dann noch nach Hause begleitet und bin nochmal über Gundi und Staufen zurück nach fbh

Oben im Hochtaunus liegt etwas Schnee. Das Wetter war gar nicht so schlecht, aber recht kalt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Der Typ ganz rechts auf dem Bild hat ja 'nen geiles Bike


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. November 2007)

Bin auch wieder zurück vom Feldi und hab mir den ersten Schnee angesehen:





wissefux schrieb:


> war ne schöne *echte* wp-tour. mit regen, graupel, schnee und sonnenschein. alles dabei ausser eis


Das Wetter war das gleiche, wobei ich beim Beginn des Regens zum Glück schon hoch genug war um ihn nur als Graupel abzubekommen. Und vom dem gefrorenen Zeug wird man ja nicht naß.  
Das Eis hatte ich übrigens. Sind zwar bisher nur kleine Flächen auf dem Feldi, aber man hörts beim Dürberfahren, daß sich auf dem Plateau demnächst noch mehr davon befinden werden. Würde ich die nächsten Tage nur vorsichtig befahren.
Bei mir warens 11 WPP für 41,6 km und 909 hm.


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

dafür, dass du nicht viel machen wolltest, bist du aber ganz schön weit gekommen  

den schnee hatten wir noch nicht unter den stollen, auf den wab´s lag noch keiner. aber rundherum war es schon schön weiß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dafür, dass du nicht viel machen wolltest, bist du aber ganz schön weit gekommen


Bin auch etwas früher gegen 10:40 los gekommen und wollte halt unbedingt den Schnee sehen. Am Ende dann noch ein kleiner Schlenker über den Rossert für den letzten Punkt und da war sie wieder, die WP-Sucht.  
Dank unseres Freitag-Vormittags-Angriff sind wir übrigens auf Platz 7 vorgerückt!


----------



## Cynthia (9. November 2007)

@ Miss H: Die Bilder von der Pfalz rufen Erinnerungen wach. 
    Morgen ist wieder Wochenende. Wo fahren wir diesmal hin? 


Liebe Grüße von Cynthia


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin auch etwas früher gegen 10:40 los gekommen und wollte halt unbedingt den Schnee sehen. Am Ende dann noch ein kleiner Schlenker über den Rossert für den letzten Punkt und da war sie wieder, die WP-Sucht.
> Dank unseres Freitag-Vormittags-Angriff sind wir übrigens auf *Platz 7* vorgerückt!



 ohne wp wäre ich wohl heute nicht nach draussen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. November 2007)

von mir gibts heute keine Punkte  hab überall Muskelkater  werd jetzt mal ein wenig Materialpflege betreiben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei mir warens 11 WPP für 41,6 km und 909 hm.





Bei mir waren es 14 WP für 58km und 970hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es 14 WP für 58km und 970hm



hmm. bist du noch ganz auf den staufen hoch ? dann wären ja meine 700 hm gut geschätzt ...
aber die 42 km dürften dann doch etwas mehr gewesen sein. vielleicht so an die 50 ? ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm. bist du noch ganz auf den staufen hoch ? dann wären ja meine 700 hm gut geschätzt ...
> aber die 42 km dürften dann doch etwas mehr gewesen sein. vielleicht so an die 50 ? ...



Yepp, ich bin nochmal von Kelkheim aus über Gimbi, Gundi, bis ganz oben auf den Staufen. Für Dich müssten es dann in jedem Fall so um die 50km gewesen sein


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wegen morgen Tour/Après habe ich hier folgende Interessenten rausgelesen:
> Sabine
> Gerd
> Hirsch (nur Après)
> ...



Après ist gesetzt. Biken entscheide ich dann morgen spontan. Vorausgesetzt ich kriege heute Abend die Kurbel noch zusammengepfriemelt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

... so, jetzt ist werde ich mal mit einem erweiterten Hantel-Training beginnen


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

Hi Leute

Lenzhahn meldet eine 1-3cm dicke geschlossene Schneedecke!


----------



## ratte (9. November 2007)

So, endlich wieder trocken gelegt. 
Das war eine ganze Mütze voll Nass. 
Naja, wenigstens ist das Rad jetzt wieder sauber. 

Sollte die Luftfeuchtigkeit morgen mittag etwa genauso hoch sein, werde ich direkt zum Apres-Biken übergehen. Muss ja nicht sein, dass das Kratzen im Hals wieder schlimmer wird.


----------



## arkonis (9. November 2007)

moin, scheiß Wetter


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

hab grad meine erste kletter-tour hinter mir. hab mich an einer 3 er route mit überhang probiert und sie relativ problemlos geschafft  
ist aber doch anstrengender als ich dachte  
aber ich glaub, das war nicht das letzte mal ...

so, jetzt ab auf die rolle ...


----------



## ratte (9. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab grad meine erste kletter-tour hinter mir. hab mich an einer 3 er route mit überhang probiert und sie relativ problemlos geschafft
> ist aber doch anstrengender als ich dachte
> aber ich glaub, das war nicht das letzte mal ...


Nimmste mich mit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ... Sollte die Luftfeuchtigkeit morgen mittag etwa genauso hoch sein, ...



Gemäß Wettervorhersage ist davon auszugehen, dass es auch Morgen regnet. Ich werde voraussichtlich eine WAB-lastige Runde durch den Taunus drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gemäß Wettervorhersage ist davon auszugehen, dass es auch Morgen regnet. Ich werde voraussichtlich eine WAB-lastige Runde durch den Taunus drehen



Regen??? tz es wird schneien   vorallem im Taunus  

die ham auch gesagt es soll bei uns heute regnen tz.. pustekuchen.. es schneit
 und sas nicht wenig!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gemäß Wettervorhersage ist davon auszugehen, dass es auch Morgen regnet. Ich werde voraussichtlich eine WAB-lastige Runde durch den Taunus drehen



is morgen vorm Apres biken ne gemeinsame runde geplant??


----------



## ratte (9. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Regen??? tz es wird schneien   vorallem im Taunus
> 
> die ham auch gesagt es soll bei uns heute regnen tz.. pustekuchen.. es schneit
> und sas nicht wenig!


Wenn Schnee legt, bin ich dabei. Da fällt man wenigstens weich...sofern genug davon liegt 

Und auf dem Feldberg siehts ja schon recht nett aus.


----------



## Tonino (9. November 2007)

Wenn ich gewusst hätte das hier im Hunsrück heute so tolles Wetter ist dann hätte ich mein Bike nicht in FFM gelassen,
Hier war heute mind. 4 h ganz passables, trockenes und zeitweise sonniges Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Regen??? tz es wird schneien   vorallem im Taunus



 Gggeeennnaaauuu...

... oberhalb von 400m soll es schneien, deshalb werden ich wahrscheinlich auch im Taunus fahren, denn Schnee ist nicht so unangenehme wie Regen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is morgen vorm Apres biken ne gemeinsame runde geplant??



Das wurde jetzt schon mindestens 2xmal gepostet 

Voraussichtlich gegen 12:00 Uhr ab fbh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gggeeennnaaauuu...
> 
> ... oberhalb von 400m soll es schneien, deshalb werden ich wahrscheinlich auch im Taunus fahren, denn Schnee ist nicht so unangenehme wie Regen



Vorausgesetzt  natürlich man hat ein entsprechend wintertaugliches Rad ...

... mit 'ner Rohloff-Nabe


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Hallo Rhein(gau)-Runde, ist es wirklich schon ein Jahr her?  Bin von halb vier bis kurz nach fünf meine erweiterte Rhein(gau)-Runde gefahren.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bis auf den Gegenwind Richtung Eltville war es anfangs traumhaftes Wetter. Auf dem Rückweg, so ab Schierstein, ging dann die Welt unter! Es wurde rasend schnell dunkel und mit dem Regen auch empfindlich kälter. 

Naja, habe so heute wenigstens wieder meine 10 WPPs. Wenn der Dienstwagen mal wieder nicht da steht, hatte ich schon öfter, würden es auch noch ein paar mehr werden...


----------



## ratte (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt  natürlich man hat ein entsprechend wintertaugliches Rad ...


Bis jetzt sind Schneetouren bei mir höchstens an eingefrorenen Füßen, der erfrorenen Fahrerin oder an 30 cm nassem Neuschnee gescheitert, aber noch nie am Material.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt  natürlich man hat ein entsprechend wintertaugliches Rad ...
> 
> ... mit 'ner Rohloff-Nabe



Na dann wünsche ich Dir, Almut und dem Fux mal viel Spaß morgen beim Fahren!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das wurde jetzt schon mindestens 2xmal gepostet
> 
> Voraussichtlich gegen 12:00 Uhr ab fbh



du ich komm nicht sooooo oft zum nachlesen  
ne aber ab 12 werd ich nicht mitkommen können... evtl komm ich nach in nen Hochtaunus... vllt könnt man sich ja dann unterwegs treffen


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Wenn ich morgen früh genug in die Gänge komme, will ich mal beim Hibike vorbei, hauptsächlich nach Klamotten gucken. Braucht jemand was, oder will mit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sind Schneetouren bei mir höchstens an eingefrorenen Füßen, der erfrorenen Fahrerin oder an 30 cm nassem Neuschnee gescheitert, aber noch nie am Material.



Interessant 

Noch nie das Problem mit der Kette, die hinten auf dem mit Schnee zugesetzten Zahnkranz nur noch auf- und abhüpft gehabt - trat bei mir damals, als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren und ich noch Räder mit Kettenschaltung gefahren bin, in feuchtem, matschigem Schnee häufiger auf


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Nimmste mich mit?



wenn wir denn mal endlich den schon gebuchten grundkurs hinter uns haben ...
allerdings bräuchte ich noch jemanden in meiner gewichtsklasse (arkonis vielleicht ?) zum sichern, sonst steh ich ja nur unten und guck zu  
die caro will ja auch und vielleicht noch ein paar andere ...



Arachne schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich Dir, Almut und dem Fux mal viel Spaß morgen beim Fahren!



ich fahr morgen wohl nur den uphill mit an- und abreise ... dann bin ich eh platt, muß aber anschließend noch ne runde badminton spielen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch nie das Problem mit der Kette, die hinten auf dem mit Schnee zugesetzten Zahnkranz nur noch auf- und abhüpft gehabt - trat bei mir damals, als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren und ich noch Räder mit Kettenschaltung gefahren bin, in feuchtem, matschigem Schnee häufiger auf



... es gab übrigens damals ein spezielles Zubehörteil, sah aus wie ein Kamm, wurde am Ausfallende befestigt oder so, ragte in die Ritzel rein und hatte die Aufgabe den Schnee zwischen den Ritzeln zu entfernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich Dir, Almut und dem Fux mal viel Spaß morgen beim Fahren!



Am Popos:

Wer fährt morgen denn überhaupt mit Bike 

Fux ist schon raus
Radde schwächelt und will wenn nur im Schnee spielen
Almut glaube ich nicht, dass die bei so 'nem Wetter 'ne längere Tour fährt
Wondermike/RH haben sich gleich für Après entschlossen
Iggy ist es zu fürh

Gerds Äußerung habe ich auch eher als Absage interpretiert - oder liege ich das falsch?


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen früh genug in die Gänge komme, will ich mal beim Hibike vorbei, hauptsächlich nach Klamotten gucken. Braucht jemand was, oder will mit?



halb 8 ok 

würde gerne mit... hab aber meinen tollen erste Hilfe Kurs um 10:00 Uhr 

kann höchstens ab 14:00 uhr was auch für die TOur gilt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Boah ich glaube mir wird bald schlecht:

2 Rindersteaks, eine Toblerone, und fast 'ne halbe Packung Studentenfutter...

... mach gerade die 4.000 Kalorien Diät


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Boah ich glaube mir wird bald schlecht:
> 
> 2 Rindersteaks, eine Toblerone, und fast 'ne halbe Packung Studentenfutter...
> 
> ... mach gerade die 4.000 Kalorien Diät



schwächling      

sowas zähle ich als appetitanreger 





ok sry


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schwächling
> 
> sowas zähle ich als appetitanreger



Na komm Du bist ja auch erst in den Zeiten gezeugt worden, als die Gummistiefel schon lange aus Gummi waren


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Gerds Äußerung habe ich auch eher als Absage interpretiert - oder liege ich das falsch?


Ich habe Deinen Post:



wahltho schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt  natürlich man hat ein entsprechend wintertaugliches Rad ...
> 
> ... mit 'ner Rohloff-Nabe


als Absage mir gegenüber verstanden.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na komm Du bist ja auch erst in den Zeiten gezeugt worden, als die Gummistiefel schon lange aus Gummi waren



 mit mir kam der fortschritt.... 
mit mir wurde das Leben eines jeden Gummistiefelträgers revolutioniert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> als Absage mir gegenüber verstanden.



Du BeleidigteLeberwurstSpieler Du


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du BeleidigteLeberwurstSpieler Du



Ich hab` echt die Faxen dick! Sch.... PC`s!!!! Das Herunterfahren der Server mit gescheitem Betriebssystem ist ja kein Problem, aber...      Naja, jetzt ist alles aus!   












Morgen wird hier der Strom abgestellt. Deshalb auch der DKW.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Aber jetzt mal ganz kurz ohne Spruch:

_Wer fährt denn Morgen Mittag überhaupt mit 'ne Runde Bike?_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen wird hier der Strom abgestellt. Deshalb auch der DKW.



Na dann brauchst Du ja noch nicht einmal als Letzter das LIcht auszumachen  



Arachne schrieb:


> Deshalb auch der DKW.



 DKW


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ganz kurz ohne Spruch:
> 
> _Wer fährt denn Morgen Mittag überhaupt mit 'ne Runde Bike?_



fahren werde ich bestimmt...
aber erst später... man könnte dich höchstens im Hochtaunus treffen oder so..
oder du kommst mal mim Bike hier rüber un wir fashrn hier ne runde...
von fbh bis hier her is ja schließlich net soo weit


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann brauchst Du ja noch nicht einmal als Letzter das LIcht auszumachen
> 
> DKW



Dienstkraftwagen. Nur als Sicherheit für meinen Kollegen, der die Server morgen wieder hochfährt.


----------



## ratte (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ganz kurz ohne Spruch:
> 
> _Wer fährt denn Morgen Mittag überhaupt mit 'ne Runde Bike?_


Ich bin dabei, wenn es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet, da ich froh bin, dass die Erkältung fast weg ist. Also entweder es ist trocken oder es liegt Schnee. 

...und Schaltungsprobleme hatte ich bisher nur wegen irgendwelchen Einstellungsfehlern, aber noch nie wirklich wegen Witterungsbedingungen. 

...ach so, mist, muss mir noch die zwei Punkte zuende verdienen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, wenn es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet, da ich froh bin, dass die Erkältung fast weg ist. Also entweder es ist trocken oder es liegt Schnee.



Du kannst Dich darauf einstellen, dass es hier unten noch regnet und erst weiter oben der Regen (so ab 400m) in Schnee übergeht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dienstkraftwagen.



Das klingt aber echt wie 'ne Bezeichnung aus der Zeit, als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...und Schaltungsprobleme hatte ich bisher nur wegen irgendwelchen Einstellungsfehlern, aber noch nie wirklich wegen  Witterungsbedingungen.



... sehr seltsam, weil das ein bekanntes Problem beim Einsatz von Kettenschaltungen in nassem Schnee oder in Scheematsch ist, für das es wie gesagt sogar spezielle Zubehörteile zum Abgewöhnen gab


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Wenn ich es noch schaffe, wechsle ich meinen Slick. Und dann wäre ich eigentlich von zu viel WABs not amused!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

So Leute ich bin jetzt gleich mal off, wahline ist zurück und wir wollen gleich zusammen um 20:15 Uhr das Knut-Special in der Glotze schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich es noch schaffe, wechsle ich meinen Slick. Und dann wäre ich eigentlich von zu viel WABs not amused!



To be honest: Bei den Wetterverhältnissen wirst Du mit mir nicht wirklich viele Trails erleben,  ich pack' nämlich morgen das Rote RoCC mit den Spike-Reifen aus


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... sehr seltsam, weil das ein bekanntes Problem beim Einsatz von Kettenschaltungen in nassem Schnee oder in Scheematsch ist, für das es wie gesagt sogar spezielle Zubehörteile zum Abgewöhnen gab



Das hört sich nach einer Zeit an, als das Leben noch in den Meeren weilte und es noch kein Holz gab! Der Bekanntheitsgrad erstreckt sich wahrscheinlich nur über Rohlofffahrer. Ich fahre im Winter und hatte noch nie Schaltungsprobleme durch Schnee.

...die Eingeweide werrden langsam warrrmm...

Rammstein ist jetzt genau das Richtige!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Bekanntheitsgrad erstreckt sich wahrscheinlich nur über Rohlofffahrer. Ich fahre im Winter und hatte noch nie Schaltungsprobleme durch Schnee.



Bei mir trat das oft genug auf und ich kenne jede Menge Kettenschaltungsfahrer, die das gleiche Schicksal ereilte 

Gugst Du z.b. auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=42872


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

schaltungsprobleme mit kettenschaltung im schnee hatte ich noch nie. wohl haber bremsprobleme mit meiner hs33. da geht ruck zuck gar nix mehr  

blöd nur, dass mein spikebereiftes altbike die hs33 dran hat und meine anderen bikes keine spikes. ich bin zudem zu faul, extra umzubereifen. na ja, auf eis und festem schnee geht´s ja mit der hs33. im tiefem neuschnee taugt sie halt nicht viel ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Rammstein ist jetzt genau das Richtige!!!





  geeeenau 

am besten SPieluhr, SOnne, Morgenstern...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schaltungsprobleme mit kettenschaltung im schnee hatte ich noch nie.



s.o.

Bei Schneematsch und nassem Schnee war das immer die totale Kacke



wissefux schrieb:


> wohl haber bremsprobleme mit meiner hs33. da geht ruck zuck gar nix mehr



Kenne ich auch, bin ein paar Jahre lang auch HS33 gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei mir trat das oft genug auf und ich kenne jede Menge Kettenschaltungsfahrer, die das gleiche Schicksal ereilte
> 
> Gugst Du z.b. auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=42872



Am geilsten waren aber immer die zugefrorenen V-Brakes. Vor allem wenn man eine Weile hochgefahren war und dann zum ersten Mal wieder bremsen musste.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

cu


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ganz kurz ohne Spruch:
> 
> _Wer fährt denn Morgen Mittag überhaupt mit 'ne Runde Bike?_



Tja, da wirst Du wohl das Fähnchen alleine aufrecht halten müssen...


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> geeeenau
> 
> am besten SPieluhr, SOnne, Morgenstern...



Spieluhr lief gerade!


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Am geilsten waren aber immer die zugefrorenen V-Brakes. Vor allem wenn man eine Weile hochgefahren war und dann zum ersten Mal wieder bremsen musste.



Auch mit den Felgenbremsen hatte ich früher keine Probleme. Vielleicht strahle ich ja einfach genug Wärme ab?!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Spieluhr lief gerade!



............ein kleiner Mensch stirbt nur zum Schein
wollte ganz alleine sein
das kleine Herz stand still für Stunden
so hat man es für tot befunden
es wird verscharrt in nassem Sand
mit einer Spieluhr in der Hand...........


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

...der erste Schnee das Grab bedeckt
hat ganz sanft das Kind geweckt
in einer kalten Winternacht
ist das kleine Herz erwacht...


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

...als der Frost ins Kind geflogen
hat es die Spieluhr aufgezogen
eine Melodie im Wind
und aus der Erde singt das Kind...


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

...hoppe hoppe Reiter
und kein Engel steigt herab
mein Herz schlägt nicht mehr weiter
nur der Regen weint am Grab
hoppe hoppe Reiter
eine Melodie im Wind
mein Herz schlägt nicht mehr weiter
und aus der Erde singt das Kind...


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2007)

tiefsinnig... wirklich tiefsinnig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

Der kalte Mond in voller Pracht
hört die Schreie in der Nacht
und kein Engel steigt herab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nur der Regen weint am Grab


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

...zwischen harten Eichendielen
wird es mit der Spieluhr spielen
eine Melodie im Wind
und aus der Erde singt das Kind...


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

Hoppe hoppe Reiter
und kein Engel steigt herab
mein Herz schlägt nicht mehr weiter
nur der Regen weint am Grab
hoppe hoppe Reiter
eine Melodie im Wind
mein Herz schlägt nicht mehr weiter
und aus der Erde singt das Kind


wolle mer des nu zu ende führen?


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

am Totensonntag hörten sie
aus Gottes Acker diese Melodie
da haben sie es ausgebettet
das kleine Herz im Kind gerettet

Klar!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

Hoppe hoppe Reiter
eine Melodie im Wind
mein Herz schlägt nicht mehr weiter
und auf der Erde singt das Kind
hoppe hoppe Reiter
und kein Engel steigt herab
mein Herz schlägt nicht mehr weiter
nur der Regen weint am Grab


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

So, mein Tee ist leer und hat sich damit dem schon seit Stunden vorherrschenden Level meiner A******lust angeglichen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

Sonne


----------



## ratte (9. November 2007)

So Leutz, viel Spaß noch beim Singen.

Ich mach mich ab.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> So Leutz, viel Spaß noch beim Singen.
> 
> Ich mach mich ab.



mach it jut radde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Am geilsten waren aber immer die zugefrorenen V-Brakes. Vor allem wenn man eine Weile hochgefahren war und dann zum ersten Mal wieder bremsen musste.


Ichz weiß nicht, wovon du sprichst.   

Antriebsprobleme wegen Matsch oder Schnee hatte ich aber auch noch nie. Mir ist nur mal der Umwerfer festgefroren und am Erbeskopfmarathon hatte ich mal Gras auf dem Ritzel, da der Bauer am Rennmorgen seine Wiese frisch gemäht hatte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Tja Leute, da drängt sich mir der starke Verdacht auf, dass Ihr in Wahrheit eben doch Weieier und Memmen seid und selten oder gar noch nie bei den Bedingungen unterwegs wart, wie die richtig harten Biker inklusive Wondermike und Meinereiner    

P.S: Zu den beschriebenen Felgenbremsen- und Kettenschaltungsproblemen bei Schnee gibt es hier genug Posts im Forum


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

hier
hab den gresi am telefon... er meinte ihr sollt doch noma den genauen ablauf von morgen posten... mit apres....  mit uhrzeiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> er meinte ihr sollt doch noma den genauen ablauf von morgen posten... mit apres....  mit uhrzeiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Also die WP-Team-Namen sind ja echt tlw. echt sensationell:

Aktuelle Positionen 6, 25, 38 und 85 seien nur als Highlights genannt


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. November 2007)

so bin weg
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Gn8 Iggi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also die WP-Team-Namen sind ja echt tlw. echt sensationell:
> 
> Aktuelle Positionen 6, 25, 38 und 85 seien nur als Highlights genannt



Vor allen Dingen Heidiknaller an Position S*x, äh ich meine Sechs hat schon was


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Selbstzitieren kommt so fett


----------



## Miss H (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...hoppe hoppe Reiter
> und kein Engel steigt herab
> mein Herz schlägt nicht mehr weiter
> nur der Regen weint am Grab
> ...



hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> P.S: Zu den beschriebenen Felgenbremsen- und Kettenschaltungsproblemen bei Schnee gibt es hier genug Posts im Forum



Wenn andere irgendwelche Probleme haben, muß ich die mir ja nicht zu Eigen machen! Solche Posts helfen mir also eigentlich gar nicht!


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2007)

Grrrr. Bin ich eigentlich zu doof?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jetzt versuch ich schon seit einer halben Stunde die blöden Bremsbeläge zu wechseln. Aber ich krieg die Dinger nicht rein. Die Kolben hab ich schon zurückgedrückt. Gibt's da einen Trick?


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst?



Klar, `ne Menge!


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Grrrr. Bin ich eigentlich zu doof?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schauen die Kolben auch keinen zehntel Millimeter mehr raus? Ist das Rad draußen? Sehen die neuen Träger genauso aus wie die alten?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. November 2007)

N´abend ihr Minnesänger   War total irre heute, war auf der Rolle und habe u.a. 2mal Finale Ligure genossen. Will hin...............(April?)
Jetzt noch punkten und wenns I-net später noch geht, lese ich, wie der Minnegesang entstanden ist  

@Wahlto ...............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn andere irgendwelche Probleme haben, muß ich die mir ja nicht zu Eigen machen! Solche Posts helfen mir also eigentlich gar nicht!



 Blablabla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Wahlto ...............



Wahlt*h*o bitte, soviel Zeit muss sein* *


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Das Wetter soll anscheinend erstmal bescheiden bleiben, bei den vielen Memmen also Gelegenheit, ein sattes WP-Punktepolster anzulegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Gibt's da einen Trick?



Die richtigen Beläge kaufen? *duckundwech*


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll anscheinend erstmal bescheiden bleiben, bei den vielen Memmen also Gelegenheit, ein sattes WP-Punktepolster anzulegen



Wenn's morgen so wird, wie der Wetterbericht sagt, lockt mich bestenfalls die Aussicht auf ein leckeres Fresschen hinter meinem Ofen hervor.


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Blablabla


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die richtigen Beläge kaufen? *duckundwech*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> ... leckeres Fresschen ...



Apropos Fresschen: Ich könnt' langsam mal mit der 4.000 Kalorien Diät fortfahren *abindieKüchezisch*


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schauen die Kolben auch keinen zehntel Millimeter mehr raus?



Na ja, hab sie so weit reingedrückt, wie es irgend geht.



> Ist das Rad draußen?



Ach? Seit wann denn das?



> Sehen die neuen Träger genauso aus wie die alten?



Öh? Ich trage eigentlich nie Hosenträger.


----------



## Arachne (9. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, hab sie so weit reingedrückt, wie es irgend geht.
> ....



Die haben kein zehntel mehr raus zu schauen und wenn Du dafür den Deckel des Ausgleichsbehälters öffnest! Was aber eigentlich nicht notwendig sein sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

Über welchen Typ Scheibenbremse reden wir eigentlich gerade


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2007)

Louise FR


----------



## Roter Hirsch (9. November 2007)

War noch schnell im Weinkeller......................hatte keinen Roten mehr................hab nebenbei noch 70Hm gemacht..........................


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Louise FR



Und wo genau liegt das Problem?

Die alten Beläge sind raus, sehen von der Form her genauso aus wie die Neuen, aber die Neuen passen gar nicht erst in den Sattel oder wie?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. November 2007)

GN8 Zusammen


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und wo genau liegt das Problem?
> 
> Die alten Beläge sind raus, sehen von der Form her genauso aus wie die Neuen, aber die Neuen passen gar nicht erst in den Sattel oder wie?



Hab's endlich geschafft. Irgendwie habe ich immer das Problem, dass ich einen neuen Belag einsetze und dann für den zweiten nicht mehr genug Platz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hab's endlich geschafft. Irgendwie habe ich immer das Problem, dass ich einen neuen Belag einsetze und dann für den zweiten nicht mehr genug Platz ist.



glückwunsch  

gn8 jetzt endgültig ... jetzt kann ich wenigstens beruhigt pennen


----------



## wondermike (9. November 2007)

Bin ja ganz gerührt ob der Anteilnahme.


----------



## Breezler (10. November 2007)

Guude Morsche


----------



## Maggo (10. November 2007)

jep, moin ihr.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Breezler (10. November 2007)

Das Wetter am Fuß des Feldbergs ist ja mehr als bescheiden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

Wieso geht doch eigentlich


----------



## Breezler (10. November 2007)

Kann mich heut irgendwie nicht aufraffen.


----------



## ratte (10. November 2007)

Morgen zusammen,

also, wenn das Wetter jetzt nicht nocht schlagartig besser wird, werde ich wohl kneifen. 
Das Wetter ist zwar ähnlich dem, als mzaskar hier war, aber da war ich auch nicht angeschlagen.

So, ich mach mich mal an den Käsekuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2007)

moin moin!

ich werd heut sicher nicht biken, da hat sich über Nacht was in Hals/Nase geschlichen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

So, ich geh' jetzt mal in den Keller das RoCC checken 

Also Après-Biken ab 18:00 Uhr.

Wahline hat zwei Bleche Pizza (Lachs/Thunfisch) gemacht. Diverse Heiss- und Kaltgetränke haben wir auch noch auf Lager. Ansonsten bitte andere Sachen selbst mitbringen


----------



## Zilli (10. November 2007)

Moin moin liebe Plauschers,
an draußen Biken brauch ich z.Z. nicht zu denken und auch heute abend werde ich nicht kommen. a) will ich Euch mit meinem Schnupfen/Husten nicht noch mehr anstecken, als ich es vllt. schon am Montag getan habe. b) bin ich nachwievor nicht so gut drauf (wie es Vivi schon bemerkt hat).

@wahltho: wenn's klappt, habe ich ab heute Mittag die XT-Kurbel und das Lager vom Daniel. Siehst Du Deinerseits eine zeitliche Möglichkeit, das wir das mit dem Planfräsen machen können ? (außer Sonntag 14:00 bis ca. 18:00 h).
Ich häng mir auch ein Mundschutz rum . Ich schick Dir per sm mal meine Telefon-Nummern.

@Regenbiker heute: Räschpäggd


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> @wahltho: wenn's klappt, habe ich ab heute Mittag die XT-Kurbel und das Lager vom Daniel. Siehst Du Deinerseits eine zeitliche Möglichkeit, das wir das mit dem Planfräsen machen können ?



Vllt. heute am späten Nachmittag zwischen Biken und Après?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wahline hat zwei Bleche Pizza (Lachs/Thunfisch) gemacht. Diverse Heiss- und Kaltgetränke haben wir auch noch auf Lager. Ansonsten bitte andere Sachen selbst mitbringen



Apropos Verköstigung:

NWD8 habe ich noch nicht erhalten - war eine Fehlinformation des Shops, dass die DVD schon unterwegs sei 

Wir müssten heute abend also mit anderen DVDs aus meinem Fundus Vorlieb nehmen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

Wieder voll fett selbst zitiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

RoCC checked!


----------



## caroka (10. November 2007)

Hey, morgen 

Selbstzitierer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Selbstzitierer



Kommt voll fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

Ich glaube es wird etwas heller draussen


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2007)

Morgen,

schaffe 12 Uhr wahrscheinlich nicht ganz.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> schaffe 12 Uhr wahrscheinlich nicht ganz.



Moin Gerd,

hatte ich offen gesagt auch nicht mit gerechnet 

Bitte versuche dann 12:30 Uhr - ok? 

Wir müssen an Carstens Bike dann nämlich noch das Tretlager planfräsen


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Gerd,
> 
> hatte ich offen gesagt auch nicht mit gerechnet
> 
> ...



Versuche ich! Gebe in ca. `ner Stunde nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2007)

@Stefan: Ich muß mal nach Zürich, hab` vorhin meine Lieblingsteekanne terminiert, müßte in die Dolderstraße zu Sei-undo... Kann da leider auch niemanden schicken. Hast Du bei einer Deiner vielen nächsten Pendeleien vielleicht mal `nen Platz für mich?


----------



## ratte (10. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Stefan: Ich muß mal nach Zürich, hab` vorhin meine Lieblingsteekanne terminiert, müßte in die Dolderstraße zu Sei-undo... Kann da leider auch niemanden schicken. Hast Du bei einer Deiner vielen nächsten Pendeleien vielleicht mal `nen Platz für mich?


Was machst Du in der letzten Novemberwoche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Was machst Du in der letzten Novemberwoche?



Ist das bei Dir schon sicher? Von wann bis wann? (SM?)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

Leute, 

good news:

So ab 12:30 Uhr sollte es mit dem Regen hier langsam vorbei sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist das bei Dir schon sicher? Von wann bis wann? (SM?)



Gerd, bitte mach' hinne, damit Du rechtzeitig  bei mir bist, das kannst Du auch heute abend noch mit Sabine besprechen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> ich werd heut sicher nicht biken, da hat sich über Nacht was in Hals/Nase geschlichen



@ wahltho: sollte sich mein Wohlbefinden bis heut Abend verbessern und ich würde zum Apres-Biken kommen (inkl. iggi), wäre es dann möglich das ich zwei Gabeln mitbringe (sofern der Postmann sie heute bringt) damit du mir dann die Steuersatzkonen tauschen kannst?


----------



## ratte (10. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...wäre es dann möglich das ich zwei Gabeln mitbringe...


Wieso gerade zwei? Sollen wir Besteck mitbringen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wäre es dann möglich das ich zwei Gabeln mitbringe (sofern der Postmann sie heute bringt) damit du mir dann die Steuersatzkonen tauschen kannst?



Klaro


----------



## wondermike (10. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos Verköstigung:
> 
> NWD8 habe ich noch nicht erhalten - war eine Fehlinformation des Shops, dass die DVD schon unterwegs sei
> 
> Wir müssten heute abend also mit anderen DVDs aus meinem Fundus Vorlieb nehmen...



Ich könnte ja auch meine Stanley Kubrick Sammlung mitbringen...    

Oder wäre "Best of Gina Wild" doch angebrachter?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro



sehr schön, eben hat die Nachbarin geklingelt und das Päckchen mit meiner Winterrad-Gabel gebracht  und da muss dann noch der passende Konus drauf der momentan noch auf ner anderen Gabel ist. Sowas hab ich halt noch nie gemacht und bevor ich da jetzt mit Schraubendreher und Hammer irgendwas nicht "ganz richtig" mache...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... und bevor ich da jetzt mit Schraubendreher und Hammer irgendwas nicht "ganz richtig" mache...



Dafür hab' ich doch den tollen Abzieher von Park Tool, den Fräser für den Sitz des Gabelkonus und einen Aufschläger


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dafür hab' ich doch den tollen Abzieher von Park Tool, den Fräser für den Sitz des Gabelkonus und einen Aufschläger



Das Zeug hatte ich mir damals alles für`s Rennrad besorgt. Habe es zwar noch nicht probiert, vermute aber, dass bei MTBs nicht alles passen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dafür hab' ich doch den tollen Abzieher von Park Tool, den Fräser für den Sitz des Gabelkonus und einen Aufschläger



Klingt brauchbar


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> good news:
> 
> So ab 12:30 Uhr sollte es mit dem Regen hier langsam vorbei sein



toll, noch ne halbe stunde bis es aufhört  leider kaum zu glauben derzeit  
wie lange braucht die suppe, bis sie wieder abgeflossen ist  



wondermike schrieb:


> Oder wäre "Best of Gina Wild" doch angebrachter?



also in dem fall würde ich es mir doch noch mal überlegen    
aber da spielt meine  wohl nicht mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> toll, noch ne halbe stunde bis es aufhört  l



Yepp - Es wird schon heller 

Der Regen ist weg und die Sonne kommt 'raus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja auch meine Stanley Kubrick Sammlung mitbringen...



Wenn schon Kubrick, dann Clockwork Orange - den hab' ich aber selber da...

... wahline mag ihn aber nicht


----------



## wondermike (10. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn schon Kubrick, dann Clockwork Orange - den hab' ich aber selber da...
> 
> ... wahline mag ihn aber nicht



Hätte jetzt eher an "Barry Lyndon" gedacht. Dreistündiges Kostümepos, spielt im 18. Jahrhundert. Garantierter Partykracher...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

So ich mach mich mal los auf's Bike in den Taunus nachdem Gerdi auch gekniffen hat - CU


----------



## wondermike (10. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ich mach mich mal los auf's Bike in den Taunus nachdem Gerdi auch gekniffen hat - CU



Wir sind alle so stolz auf Dich!


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - Es wird schon heller
> 
> Der Regen ist weg und die Sonne kommt 'raus



hier ist es tatsächlich auch heller und sonnig geworden. muß jetzt nur noch gute 3 stunden so bleiben  



wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn schon Kubrick, dann Clockwork Orange - den hab' ich aber selber da...
> 
> ... wahline mag ihn aber nicht



warum mögen eigentlich frauen solche coolen filme nicht  
immer wollen sie nur herz-schmerz oder anspruchsvolles. sobald ein bißchen action oder gewalt dazu kommt, ist der ganze film nix


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ich mach mich mal los auf's Bike in den Taunus nachdem Gerdi auch gekniffen hat - CU



großen Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ich mach mich mal los auf's Bike in den Taunus nachdem Gerdi auch gekniffen hat - CU



Nein, ich kann heute halt nur nicht vor der Hausarbeit kneifen... 

So, fertig frühstücken, jetzt Waschmaschine anstellen und Hibike.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. November 2007)

mosche


----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. November 2007)

@ zilli

gute Besserung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mit Elan weiter im Winterpokal

Gruß Angsthase 62/ Antje


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dafür hab' ich doch den tollen Abzieher von Park Tool, den Fräser für den Sitz des Gabelkonus und einen Aufschläger



Hab direkt nochmal ne Frage  um wie viel größer ist denn der Aufwand statt den Konen die Steuersatzschalen von Rahmen zu Rahmen zu tauschen? Weil der Steuersatz der jetzt drin ist, hat schon leicht rost angesetzt, und der Steuersatz den ich quasi über habe, der ist noch ziemlich frisch. Maßlich sollte das passen soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Bzw hast du überhaupt das passende Werkzeug/heut abend die Lust, um solche Arbeiten zu verrichten? Dann würd ich zu den Gabeln auch noch die Rahmen ins Auto schmeißen


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab direkt nochmal ne Frage  um wie viel größer ist denn der Aufwand statt den Konen die Steuersatzschalen von Rahmen zu Rahmen zu tauschen? Weil der Steuersatz der jetzt drin ist, hat schon leicht rost angesetzt, und der Steuersatz den ich quasi über habe, der ist noch ziemlich frisch. Maßlich sollte das passen soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Bzw hast du überhaupt das passende Werkzeug/heut abend die Lust, um solche Arbeiten zu verrichten? Dann würd ich zu den Gabeln auch noch die Rahmen ins Auto schmeißen



Das Werkzeug hat er bestimmt.  Beim Rennrad mußte man die Teile im Rahmen mit einem sich spreizenden Rohr raus schlagen. Also auch nicht aufwändiger.


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2007)

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

     

Wäre ich doch nur Rad gefahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:
> 
> 
> 
> Wäre ich doch nur Rad gefahren!!!



warum  

bzf halbwegs erfolgreich beendet. den kater konnte ich wohl nicht bezwingen, hab ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet.
bin mal auf die endzeit gespannt. müsste irgendwas um die 16/17 min. gewesen sein ...

wünsche euch viel spaß beim aprés, wenn auch die meisten wohl nicht biken waren ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bzf halbwegs erfolgreich beendet. den kater konnte ich wohl nicht bezwingen, hab ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet.
> bin mal auf die endzeit gespannt. müsste irgendwas um die 16/17 min. gewesen sein ...


Hätte mich auch überrascht. Bei deinem momentanen Trainingspensum kann das im Frühjahr aber vielleicht wieder näher dran sein. Meine Uhr sagte 15:39 für mich. Mal sehen, was die offizielle Zeitnahme sagt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wir sind alle so stolz auf Dich!





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> großen Respekt




 Danke, Danke !!! 

14 Punkte eingefahren auf 56 km und 1.200hm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:
> 
> 
> 
> Wäre ich doch nur Rad gefahren!!!



 Genau - hat gar nicht geregnet und war auch gefühlt sogar etwas wärmer als gestern. Rund um den grossen Feldberg liegt etwas Schnee und ganz oben ist echter kaum fahrbahrer Sulz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Werkzeug hat er bestimmt.  .



Hat er in der Tat


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hat er in der Tat



Gut 
dann schmeiße ich einfach mal alles ins Auto und je nach Lust/Zeit kann man sich da dann ja heut Abend mal dransetzen 
iggi war auch grad da und hat mich ausm Bett geholt  der wird dann in ner dreiviertelstd wieder kommen und dann fahrn wir los  sollen wir noch was mitbringen? Mit Pizza und Kaltgetränken kommen wir klar, aber wenn sonst noch was wäre damit man nicht nur Arbeit mitbringt...


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. November 2007)

gude!! wieder da!!

@crazy  sry


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gut
> dann schmeiße ich einfach mal alles ins Auto und je nach Lust/Zeit kann man sich da dann ja heut Abend mal dransetzen
> iggi war auch grad da und hat mich ausm Bett geholt  der wird dann in ner dreiviertelstd wieder kommen und dann fahrn wir los  sollen wir noch was mitbringen? Mit Pizza und Kaltgetränken kommen wir klar, aber wenn sonst noch was wäre damit man nicht nur Arbeit mitbringt...



Hast Du zufällig Weißbrot/Baguette da?


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Genau - hat gar nicht geregnet und war auch gefühlt sogar etwas wärmer als gestern. ...



Hab` mir `ne Windstopper-Hose und -Jacke, sowie `ne Baggy, damit die Plauscher-Headbanger sich nicht mit mir schämen müssen, geholt. Einerseits bin ich super froh, endlich nach dem Zeug geschaut zu haben, andererseits...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2007)

da nicht, aber da liegt was aufm Weg wo man halten kann, was ich dann auch tun werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hätte mich auch überrascht. Bei deinem momentanen Trainingspensum kann das im Frühjahr aber vielleicht wieder näher dran sein. Meine Uhr sagte 15:39 für mich. Mal sehen, was die offizielle Zeitnahme sagt.



Super Zeiten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. November 2007)

so denn, bis gleich


----------



## ratte (10. November 2007)

Gerd, kannst Du mich einsammeln?


----------



## wondermike (10. November 2007)

So, der Nudelsalat ist angerührt. Werde mich dann auch mal in Richtung der Wahl'schen Hacienda aufmachen.


----------



## Breezler (10. November 2007)

Hab ich mich doch noch 2 einhalb Stunden rausgequält.  
Und kam prompt in den Regen


----------



## Breezler (10. November 2007)

Viel Spaß beim Apres wünsch ich euch


----------



## Arachne (10. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Gerd, kannst Du mich einsammeln?



Bin unterwegs...


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin unterwegs...



bist doch noch hier


----------



## Breezler (10. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bist doch noch hier



Dann isser sicher quasi schon da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bitter sweet (10. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Hab ich mich doch noch 2 einhalb Stunden rausgequält.
> Und kam prompt in den Regen



...ich habe heute auch die ersten Punkte eingefahren - den Regen konnte man aber irgendwie nicht umfahren (habe knapp 1h auf einem Feld versucht nicht vom Sturm in den Graben gedrückt zu werden - dazu Graupelschauer) - mein Gesicht war danach richtig gut durchblutet, aber ein Peeling soll ja für die Schönheit ganz gut sein


----------



## Miss H (10. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute auch Punkte eingefahren für einen Tag komplett im Bett,
pro Stunde still liegen gibt es einen Punkt  
mir ging es besch****n, immer noch Kopfweh und Fieber, Laufnase,
ich denke an Euch, wie Ihr so schön feiert    
und gehe wieder ins Bett


----------



## ratte (11. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute auch Punkte eingefahren für einen Tag komplett im Bett,
> pro Stunde still liegen gibt es einen Punkt
> ...


Hey Missy,
sieh mal zu, dass Du wieder auf die Beine kommst.
Alles Gute auf jeden Fall.  

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute auch Punkte eingefahren für einen Tag komplett im Bett,
> pro Stunde still liegen gibt es einen Punkt
> ...



Wir haben auch an Dich gedacht.  Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2007)

War wieder ein feiner Abend!  Mit tollem Essen und ziemlich heißen Streifen...


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... und ziemlich heißen Streifen...



doch jetzt mit gw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. November 2007)

morsche!


----------



## Breezler (11. November 2007)

Guude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

Moin, Moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. November 2007)

GUTEN MORGEN @ all 
war suuuuper lustig gestern! 

@wahline  Essen-->Top   *träum*


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. November 2007)

@wahlto ich werd heute denke nicht mitfahren...
werd wahrscheinlich bei uns nur ne kleine Runde drehn......^^
mir is grad aufgefallen das ich noch en Megareferat in Bio zu machen hab 
aber denen, die fahren viel Spaß (trotz des Wetters)


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> doch jetzt mit gw


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2007)

Guten Morgen! 

Fahren ja, aber jetzt schon???


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



gina wild, banause  



Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Fahren ja, aber jetzt schon???



wann und wo und warum


----------



## Breezler (11. November 2007)

Irgendwie verbring ich den ganzen morgen schon in der Keramikabteilung  
Werd mir doch nix eingefangen haben


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gina wild, banause


Ne, kenne ich auch nicht, war aber trotzdem heiß... 



wissefux schrieb:


> wann und wo und warum


Wenn ich gefahren wäre, dann um zehn ab Hohemark zum Spielen und WPPs fangen. Das wird mir aber doch zu hektisch.

Ich werde hier noch ein wenig räumen, meinen Termin wahrnehmen und dann vielleicht heute Nachmittag/Abend nochmal fahren.

Jetzt erstmal Kakao/Tee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Irgendwie verbring ich den ganzen morgen schon in der Keramikabteilung
> Werd mir doch nix eingefangen haben



Ups, dann drücke ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass Du Dir nichts eingefangen hast!


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2007)

Erwähnte ich schon, dass ich mir eine affenscharfe Baggy geholt hab`?!


----------



## Breezler (11. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Erwähnte ich schon, dass ich mir eine affenscharfe Baggy geholt hab`?!



Sach ma, was hast Dir denn gestern nun eigentlich geholt


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Irgendwie verbring ich den ganzen morgen schon in der Keramikabteilung
> Werd mir doch nix eingefangen haben


na das:


Arachne schrieb:


> Hab` mir `ne Windstopper-Hose und -Jacke, sowie `ne Baggy, damit die Plauscher-Headbanger sich nicht mit mir schämen müssen, geholt. ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und dann vielleicht heute Nachmittag/Abend nochmal fahren.



Moin Gerd,

meld' Dich doch einfach mal, wenn Du heute nachmittag fahren willst, aber am Besten per Telefon/Handy - ok?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

Ab 11:00 Uhr sollte es mit dem Regen erstmal vorbei sein


----------



## Miss H (11. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hey Missy,
> sieh mal zu, dass Du wieder auf die Beine kommst.
> Alles Gute auf jeden Fall.





Arachne schrieb:


> Wir haben auch an Dich gedacht.  Weiterhin gute Besserung!



Moin an alle, bin wieder in der Senkrechten   , aber rausgehen - iiiiiiiiiiiii - 
vielleicht heute nachmittag ne Schupperrunde zu Fuß durch den Wald.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Moin an alle, bin wieder in der Senkrechten



 Gute Besserung weiterhin


----------



## Zilli (11. November 2007)

Moin und guude,
nach den Schilderungen war der Obend ja schee. Vllt. bin ich nächstes mal wieder dabei; gestern war mir einfach nicht danach. Bin sogar schon um 2200 ins Bett, sofort eingeschlafen und bis 0700 heute durchgeknackt. Soviel Schlaf hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr . 

Bin dann gleich in die Garage zwecks Umbau der Kurbeln. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß die schwarze Truvativ-Kurbel vom Speci besser zum Cube passen würde und die XT (silber) besser zum (annähernd silbernen) Speci.

Jetzt muß ich nur die Truvativ losbekommen (is en anderes System)....

 .... 

vllt. bin ich in 15 min wieder da und schei laut "Hilfe, suche Truvativ-Kurbler"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Erwähnte ich schon, dass ich mir eine affenscharfe Baggy geholt hab`?!



mach doch ma n foddo.......


----------



## Breezler (11. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ab 11:00 Uhr sollte es mit dem Regen erstmal vorbei sein



Wo schaust denn da immer?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Wo schaust denn da immer?



Regenvorhersage auf www.wetter.de


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2007)

so, bei mir gibts heut hundestreicheln auf der couch da mir das wetter für den vordertaunus zu stürmisch ist und hochtaunus zeitlich leider nicht mehr hinhaut. in solchen momenten wünsch ich mir ne rolle....


----------



## Zilli (11. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ....
> 
> vllt. bin ich in 15 min wieder da und schei laut "Hilfe, suche Truvativ-Kurbler"




<Hilfe> Da is man mal im Schaffensdrang, und dann fehlt einem ein 16 mm Imbus- oder Innensechskantschlüssel 

und nun die Gretchen-Frage: hat jemand so ein Teil ?  Sollte aber keine abgerundeten Kanten haben, da er eh nur ca. 3-4mm tief ein- bzw. angesetzt werden kann, da sich direkt dahinter ein weiterer 8mm Imbusbolzen steckt (den hab ich locker bekommen).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

Carsten,

hast Du dir das hier schonmal durchgelesen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=161293

Ich glaube nicht, dass Du eine 16mm-Inbus brauchst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Gerd,
> 
> meld' Dich doch einfach mal, wenn Du heute nachmittag fahren willst, aber am Besten per Telefon/Handy - ok?



Uuuh, schon wieder so spät....  dabei macht mir Haushalt manchmal echt Spaß.   Naja, vielleicht auch mehr das Ergebnis danach.  

Ich meld` mich, das Handy hängt auch wieder am Ladegerät. Das andere muß ich auch erstmal laden und dann anschauen. Danke nochmal!  Werde jedenfalls die Radklamotten einpacken.


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> <Hilfe> Da is man mal im Schaffensdrang, um dann fehlt einem ein 16 mm Imbus- oder Innensechskantschlüssel
> 
> und nun die Gretchen-Frage: hat jemand so ein Teil ?  Sollte aber keine abgerundeten Kanten haben, da er eh nur ca. 3-4mm tief ein- bzw. angesetzt werden kann, da sich direkt dahinter ein weiterer 8mm Imbusbolzen steckt (den hab ich locker bekommen).



Ich hab` das bestimmt, da ich bei Hirschs Bionicon schon Kettenblätter an den Truvativ-Kurbeln gewechselt hab`. Soweit ich mich entsinne, brauchst Du neben dem Inbus auch `nen Abzieher. Oder der Abzieher ist integriert und Du solltest den äußeren Ring drauf lassen und den inneren Inbus einfach aufdrehen und die Kurbel damit abdrücken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Du eine 16mm-Inbus brauchst



Hier ist die Anleitung für Truvativ mit enthalten, m.E. ist das ein integrierter Abzieher :

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/fix/?id=bbt9


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oder der Abzieher ist integriert und Du solltest den äußeren Ring drauf lassen und den inneren Inbus einfach aufdrehen und die Kurbel damit abdrücken.


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Moin an alle, bin wieder in der Senkrechten   , aber rausgehen - iiiiiiiiiiiii -
> vielleicht heute nachmittag ne Schupperrunde zu Fuß durch den Wald.



Walking > 1/2h -> 2WPPs. 

Schön, dass Du`s wieder in die Senkrechte schaffst! Auch von mir weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach doch ma n foddo.......



mach ich noch, aber später...


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, bei mir gibts heut hundestreicheln auf der couch da mir das wetter für den vordertaunus zu stürmisch ist und hochtaunus zeitlich leider nicht mehr hinhaut. in solchen momenten wünsch ich mir ne rolle....



Ich brauch auch dringend `ne Rolle! Kann nicht mal einer `n bezahlbares Nonplusultra-Gerät empfehlen? 

Tacx, oder Elite?


----------



## caroka (11. November 2007)

@Missy
Gute Besserung. 

@Wahltho
Sind wir um 18:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause?


----------



## h.jay (11. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,
wär fährt denn heute noch 'ne Runde und wann?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

So ich mach mich mal auf's Bike:

@Caro: Ich bin schonmal rund um Staufen, etc. unterwegs. Ich komme und kurz vor 13:00 Uhr bei Dir vorbei und hole Dich ab, ansonsten Handy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bitter sweet (11. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ab 11:00 Uhr sollte es mit dem Regen erstmal vorbei sein



11:13 Uhr - Bad Soden meldet starken Regen  

Mal schauen, ob ich heute noch vor die Tür komme. Wenn dann auch eher am Nachmittag.


----------



## ratte (11. November 2007)

Das nächste Apres-Biken ohne vorheriges Biken wird dann bei irgendjemandem gemacht, der eine Rolle daheim stehen hat. 

...aber das Wetter kann ja nur noch besser werden. 
Und raus will ich heute auf jeden Fall noch. Der Rechner kann seine Sicherungskopie auch ohne mich erstellen, weil parallel kann man eh nichts machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sind wir um 18:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause?



Ich schätze sogar viel früher


----------



## caroka (11. November 2007)

h.jay schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> wär fährt denn heute noch 'ne Runde und wann?



Ich denke nicht, dass Wahltho was dagegen hat, wenn Du Dich uns anschließt.
Meld Dich per PN, wenn Du mitkommen möchtest.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

@Caro: Ich fahr jetzt los und bin wie gesagt kurz vor 13:00 Uhr bei Dir


----------



## caroka (11. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro: Ich fahr jetzt los und bin wie gesagt kurz vor 13:00 Uhr bei Dir


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. November 2007)

Habs endlich aus dem Bett geschafft. Bin ich platt heute.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich werd ziemlich sicher heute noch mal 2-3 Stündchen fahren, aber jtzt muß ich erst mal wach werden und mich motivieren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2007)

moin moin!

war ein super Abend gestern  klasse Verpflegung und ein prima Werkstattservice  danke an dieser Stelle nochmal an Thomas


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Habs endlich aus dem Bett geschafft. Bin ich platt heute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann viel erfolg beim motivieren ! als triatleth könntest du heute prima schwimmen/radfahren oder wahlweise schwimmen/laufen in einer einheit unterbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. November 2007)

@wahltho : fetten respekt, wenn du noch da draussen bist


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. November 2007)

@wahlto...
lass dich nicht wegspülen!

P.S. Lenzhahn meldet grad sehr starken Regen!


----------



## wondermike (11. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gina wild, banause



Wir hatten Uschi statt Gina. Kam aber auch ganz gut.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2007)

moin Plauscher, vivi ma wieder hier ^^ 
wär gestern gern mitgekomm hatte aber leider keine zeit  
naja man sieht sich noch ma, denk ich


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. November 2007)

So! Ich pack jetzt meine sieben Sachen und starte um 14 Uhr an der Hohemark für 2 1/2 - 3 Stündchen Schlammpackung! Tempo mittel ohne Pausen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Zilli (11. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Oder der Abzieher ist integriert und Du solltest den äußeren Ring drauf lassen und den inneren Inbus einfach aufdrehen und die Kurbel damit abdrücken.


Soweit kapiert, is nur nicht so einfach abzudrücken .
Ich bekomm die linke Kurbel nicht ab.

Ich kann den inneren Ring (8mm Imbus) lockern, nach ca. ¾ Umdrehung wird er aber wieder fest; dies links herum als auch rechts herum.
Wenn ich den inneren Ring also in der "lockeren" Stellung lasse, kann ich auch mittels vorsichtigem Klopfen mit dem Gummihammer die linke Kurbel nicht lösen.


wahltho schrieb:


> Hier ist die Anleitung für Truvativ mit enthalten, m.E. ist das ein integrierter Abzieher :
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/fix/?id=bbt9


Ganz unten ist die Anleitung gefunden, da steht u.a.:
"No puller is required to remove, simply use 8mm hex wrench and turn    crankbolt counter-clockwise." 
Das grüne kommt mir spanisch vor (Kurbel im Uhrzeigerzinn drehen), hab's trotzdem (vorsichtig mit Gummihammer) probiert; passiert aber auch nichts. Auch nicht mit 8mm Imbusschlüssel festhalten und Kurbeldrehen oder anderes herum. *verzweifel*
Ich geh am Mo. wohl zum meinem freundlichen Bikehändler und lass es mir erzählen. Muß bald damit aufhören wg. anderer Verpflichtungen heute.

Trotzdem erstma vielen Dank für Eure Unterstüzung . Oder weiss *Hirschi* noch, was da zu tun war (*großes Fragezeichen*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. November 2007)

@zilli: 
clock wise- im uhrzeigersinn
counter clockwise- entgegen.


----------



## Zilli (11. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Das nächste Apres-Biken ohne vorheriges Biken wird dann bei irgendjemandem gemacht, der eine Rolle daheim stehen hat. ...


Ich hab sogar nen Ergo-Dingenskirchen in der Wohnung und ne Rolle auf'm (überdachten) Balkon.
jedoch nur Chiller-erprobt


----------



## Zilli (11. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @zilli:
> clock wise- im uhrzeigersinn
> counter clockwise- entgegen.


*Räusper* Danke *nochmalräusper*
Nächster Versuch, obwohl ich's kaum glauben kann *indiegarageflitz*


----------



## Miss H (11. November 2007)

hab alle Genesungswünsche zusammengerafft und bin 'ne Runde draußen gewesen - tolle Luft, nur etwas feucht aber nicht kalt.

Und jetz ist wieder Ruhe angesagt - bin total ferddisch.
Schönen Nachmittag Euch allen


----------



## wondermike (11. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @zilli:
> clock wise- im uhrzeigersinn
> counter clockwise- entgegen.



Das war ja schon english for runaways.


----------



## Zilli (11. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> *Räusper* Danke *nochmalräusper*
> Nächster Versuch, obwohl ich's kaum glauben kann *indiegarageflitz*


 Had aach ned geklappd. 
Für heut ist Ende, Schluß, Aus, basta, kaan Bock ned mehr... 

Ich erzähl Euch morgen, wie die Geschichte ausging.


----------



## wondermike (11. November 2007)

Ver****tes Sch***wetter.     

Grade kam mal für fünf Minuten die Sonne raus und jetzt geht schon wieder Welt unter. Wenn das so weitergeht, komme ich nie zu Punkten im WPP.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2007)

@ carsten: die 8mm Inbusschraube drehst du ganz normal auf, nachdem sie locker war wird sie wieder fest, wenn du dann weiterdrehst fällt der Linke Kurbelarm ab  das ist nämlich die intergrierte Abziehfunktion von dem Teil.


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ver****tes Sch***wetter.
> 
> Grade kam mal für fünf Minuten die Sonne raus und jetzt geht schon wieder Welt unter. Wenn das so weitergeht, komme ich nie zu Punkten im WPP.



ich hab beschlossen, heut mal ne kellerwand und einen teil der decke weiß zu streichen.
der erste durchgang ist fertig, jetzt warte ich, dass es für den 2. gang trocknet ...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Erwähnte ich schon, dass ich mir eine affenscharfe Baggy geholt hab`?!



Ab auf den Laufsteg....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. November 2007)

h.jay schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> wär fährt denn heute noch 'ne Runde und wann?



Moin   Bin vorhin 2mal bei Euch vorbeigefahren, hätte Euch auf dem Rückweg mitnehmen können...................


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2007)

ach ja, ergebnis vom staufen - bzf liegt vor :

bin mit 16.22 min auf platz 6 gelandet und voll zufrieden 
kater war 40 sec. schneller, was aber diese saison nicht verwunderlich ist. hätte eigentlich einen gößeren abstand zwischen uns erwartet.
hat sich das wegwerfen der klamotten vor dem start doch noch ausgezahlt ...


----------



## Maggo (11. November 2007)

platz 6 von wievielen teilnehmern??


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> platz 6 von wievielen teilnehmern??



13 kerle und eine frau.

als reiner biker bin ich quasi 2. hinter dem daniel, der rest sind halt so triathlon-tiere.
die sind dann teilweise nach dem bike-uphill nochmal runter, um anschließend noch mal in der läuferwertung auf gleicher strecke zu punkten


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> 13 kerle und eine frau.



es gab witterungsbedingt einige absagen ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. November 2007)

Jetzt wollte ich grad losfahren und schon gehts wieder los!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich grad losfahren und schon gehts wieder los!!!



Fahr einfach mal los   Die Sonne kommt dann schon.....  Ich hatte auch 5min davon........


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2007)

iggi: ich komm wieder heim, dann kannste ma kommen wenn de willst. Bring Spacer mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat sich das wegwerfen der klamotten vor dem start doch noch ausgezahlt ...



 haste Disch etwa nackisch gemacht 

... mit sowas droht doch sonst nur der Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (11. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> haste Disch etwa nackisch gemacht
> 
> ... mit sowas droht doch sonst nur der Gerd



schneeelll Fenster auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

Habe ne dreistündige Runde am Staufen bis Hofheim (mit Wiederholungen) hinter mir.

Die erste 1 1/4 Stunde hat's voll geschifft, so das meine Winterschuhe vollständig nass waren. Nachdem ich die Caro aufgesammelt hatte war es dann 1 1/4 Stunden Trocken und die letzte halbe Stunde hat's wieder voll geschifft 

Die erste Gelegenheit meinen Schuhtrockner auszuprobieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach ja, ergebnis vom staufen - bzf liegt vor



 Superleistung vom Kater und Dir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Had aach ned geklappd.
> Für heut ist Ende, Schluß, Aus, basta, kaan Bock ned mehr...



Pack' ins Auto und komm' vorbei


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> haste Disch etwa nackisch gemacht
> 
> ... mit sowas droht doch sonst nur der Gerd



nee, nur ein wenig gewichtstuning betrieben  

ich hasse es, mit langen hosen und jacken schnell fahren zu müssen. da koch ich in null komma nix ...
also hab ich den klamotten-shuttle-service in anspruch genommen und mich meiner regenhose sowie der windjacke entledigt.
es bestand ja keinerlei gefahr, während des uphills zu erfrieren


----------



## ratte (11. November 2007)

Hab dann auch mal die Zeit zwischen den Regenpausen genutzt. 
Aber ich musste einfach mal raus, nachdem mich mein Recher den ganzen Mittag fast zur Verzweiflung gebracht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hab dann auch mal die Zeit zwischen den Regenpausen genutzt.







ratte schrieb:


> Aber ich musste einfach mal raus, nachdem mich mein *Recher* den ganzen Mittag fast zur Verzweiflung gebracht hat.



Rechner oder Rächer?


----------



## ratte (11. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Rechner oder Rächer?


Dieses komische Ding auf dem ich gerade rumtippe und das nicht so spurt, wie ich möchte. Ich dachte die Dinger sind Multitasking-fähig.


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. November 2007)

gude
so war jetzt nochmal 77min Punkte einfahren
die letzten 17min waren besonders nass..   
so
un jetzt darf ich erst mal mein Handy an die nächste Wäscheleine hängen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Dinger sind Multitasking-fähig.



Also muss es doch heissen die PC oder die Laptop


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

Paperlafax 

 Dienstag wird der WP-Tag der kommenden Woche, da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen 

Vorhersage für Kelkheim 6 Grad, gefühlt 1 Grad, 5 bis 10 Liter Regen/qm, Regenrisiko 90% und noch 'nen netter frischer SW-Wind


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. November 2007)

so
Ich trocken, Handy trocken...-->ab zum Futter


----------



## uwe50 (11. November 2007)

Cynthia und ich sind heute Nachmittag 15.00 Uhr bei Regen los, um das erste Mal in dieser Wintersaison den Flughafen zu umrunden. Schon nach wenigen Kilometern konnten wir die Regenjacken einpacken. Wieder mal knapp 55 km am Stück zu fahren hat doch etwas geschlaucht . 

Jetzt nach der Dusche und mit trockenen Kleidern: Es war einfach  

Euch allen eine erfolgreiche Wochen.


----------



## caroka (11. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schneeelll Fenster auf


  


uwe50 schrieb:


> Cynthia und ich sind heute Nachmittag 15.00 Uhr bei Regen los, um das erste Mal in dieser Wintersaison den Flughafen zu umrunden. Schon nach wenigen Kilometern konnten wir die Regenjacken einpacken. Wieder mal knapp 55 km am Stück zu fahren hat doch etwas geschlaucht .
> 
> *Jetzt nach der Dusche und mit trockenen Kleidern: Es war einfach *
> 
> Euch allen eine erfolgreiche Wochen.


Das Gefühl kenne ich.


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. November 2007)

so ruhig hier.....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach ja, ergebnis vom staufen - bzf liegt vor :
> 
> bin mit 16.22 min auf platz 6 gelandet und voll zufrieden
> kater war 40 sec. schneller, was aber diese saison nicht verwunderlich ist. hätte eigentlich einen gößeren abstand zwischen uns erwartet.
> hat sich das wegwerfen der klamotten vor dem start doch noch ausgezahlt ...


Will dich ja nicht deprimieren, aber bist du sicher, daß die Zeit stimmt?   Angeblich hat es da ja einiges durcheinander gewürfelt und deine Erzählung bei der Zieleinfahrt würde ja auch dagegen sprechen. Wenn du den Ralph 1, der eine Minute nach dir gestartet war, auf der Strecke gesehen hast, dann muß der schneller gewesen sein, als du. In der Liste steht er aber mit einer Minute langsamer, müßte demnach zwei Minuten nach dir im Ziel gewesen sein.
Und es waren ja auch noch Nicht-Trias vor uns. Zumindest sind von den vier vor uns platzierten zwei danach nicht mehr gelaufen. Mich hätte interessiert, wie der "Vadder" ohne den Crosser abgeschnitten hätte. Auf der Strecke hatte er damit sicher einen Vorteil.

Hatte heute Mittag übrigens noch ´ne sehr schöne Runde ab Hohemark. Kam zwar zwischendrin noch mal Nass von oben zum allgegewärtigen Nass von unten dazu, aber das hat der Stimmung keinen Abbruch getan. Somit waren wir unter idealer Ausnutzung der Lichtverhältnisse kurz nach 17 Uhr wieder unten und hatten 33 km, 1032 hm und 11 WPP erfahren.  Damit hab ich diese Woche mein "Soll" von 40 Punkten um 11 Punkte übererfüllt und hab damit ein Polster für nächste Woche, wo ich wohl kaum viel Biken kann, da HAFA und eine Hochzeit anstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Damit hab ich diese Woche mein "Soll" von 40 Punkten um 11 Punkte übererfüllt und hab damit ein Polster für nächste Woche, wo ich wohl kaum viel Biken kann, da HAFA und eine Hochzeit anstehen.



Ich dachte, Du bist schon verheiratet. Ist sowas in Deutschland überhaupt erlaubt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2007)

hat jemand 25mm schwarz glänzende Spacer übrig?


----------



## Zilli (11. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ carsten: die 8mm Inbusschraube drehst du ganz normal auf, nachdem sie locker war wird sie wieder fest, wenn du dann weiterdrehst fällt der Linke Kurbelarm ab  das ist nämlich die intergrierte Abziehfunktion von dem Teil.



*letzterversuch*


























@Crazy: Ich liebe klare Worte, ich könnt Dich ... aber dann gäb's Ärger mit Vivi 

 

ENDLICH ist dieses Teil ab, war doch ganz easy und logisch 

@Wahltho: Danke für's letzte Angebot  

Ich werde mir baldmöglichst so'n Hollowtech Innenlagerschlüssel holen; den werde ich noch öfter brauchen ...
Danke nochmals allen Helfer'n


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Will dich ja nicht deprimieren, aber bist du sicher, daß die Zeit stimmt?   Angeblich hat es da ja einiges durcheinander gewürfelt und deine Erzählung bei der Zieleinfahrt würde ja auch dagegen sprechen. Wenn du den Ralph 1, der eine Minute nach dir gestartet war, auf der Strecke gesehen hast, dann muß der schneller gewesen sein, als du. In der Liste steht er aber mit einer Minute langsamer, müßte demnach zwei Minuten nach dir im Ziel gewesen sein.
> Und es waren ja auch noch Nicht-Trias vor uns. Zumindest sind von den vier vor uns platzierten zwei danach nicht mehr gelaufen. Mich hätte interessiert, wie der "Vadder" ohne den Crosser abgeschnitten hätte. Auf der Strecke hatte er damit sicher einen Vorteil.



ich will ja dich jetzt nicht deprimieren, aber die zeit stimmt wohl. ich habe im ziel von 16/17 min gesprochen. ralph dagegen gleich von >17 min.
ich habe wohl jemanden von unten kommen sehen, als ich um die 180 er schotterkurve schon rum war. es konnte aber auch der tom tom sein, den ich anfangs des schotterstücks überholt hatte ...
falls es doch der ralph gewesen wäre, habe ich vorsorglich etwas gas gegeben und gehofft, nicht ins blickfeld zu geraten ...
der ralph kam definitv später als 1 min nach mir oben an, hab mir ja noch zwischenzeitlich das neue denkmal am mannstein angeschaut ...


----------



## Zilli (11. November 2007)

Jetzt geb ich mir noch ne Stunde werkeln, dann ab in die Kiste lesen und einnicken. Gute N8 schon mal.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2007)

@ Carsten: freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2007)

ich sag auch schonmal gute Nacht @ all damit ich morgen auch fit bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hat jemand 25mm schwarz glänzende Spacer übrig?



Du meinst Spacer mit einer Gesamthöhe von 25mm für 1 1/8 Zoll?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst Spacer mit einer GesamthÃ¶he von 25mm fÃ¼r 1 1/8 Zoll?



genau richtig  dann kÃ¶nnte ich mein Hardtail nÃ¤mlich schonmal mit nem anderen Lenker ausfÃ¼hren (sofern ich denn wieder fit bin bevor der richtige Lenker kommt) und mÃ¼sste mir keine Bestellen. Kaum zu glauben das so ein bisschen Alu 5â¬ kostet 

Ãberm Vorbau is noch Gabelschaft, absÃ¤gen will ich aber nichts bevor ich nicht damit gefahren bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich will ja dich jetzt nicht deprimieren, aber die zeit stimmt wohl. ich habe im ziel von 16/17 min gesprochen. ralph dagegen gleich von >17 min.
> ich habe wohl jemanden von unten kommen sehen, als ich um die 180 er schotterkurve schon rum war. es konnte aber auch der tom tom sein, den ich anfangs des schotterstücks überholt hatte ...
> falls es doch der ralph gewesen wäre, habe ich vorsorglich etwas gas gegeben und gehofft, nicht ins blickfeld zu geraten ...
> der ralph kam definitv später als 1 min nach mir oben an, hab mir ja noch zwischenzeitlich das neue denkmal am mannstein angeschaut ...


Dann hab ich da einfach was falsch mitbekommen. Mir ist es egal, solang ich noch schneller war.  
Rainer sagt ja, seine Zeit wäre falsch, aber dann ist er möglicherweise der einzige.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> genau richtig



Sollte ich im Keller rumfliegen haben...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sollte ich im Keller rumfliegen haben...



 falls du ihn vor mir siehst, kannst du sie auch dem iggi geben 

jetz wirds aber echt Zeit fürs Bett, nochmal gute Nacht @ all


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mir ist es egal, solang ich noch schneller war.



freu dich, solange du noch kannst  

ich könnte ja jetzt noch anfangen meine zeit zu relativieren : 4 kg schwereres bike, keine clickies, wenig training, übergewicht, schlechte tagesform, falscher reifendruck, neue gabel nicht optimal eingestellt, schaltzug angerissen, schleifende bremsscheibe, ...


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> freu dich, solange du noch kannst
> 
> ich könnte ja jetzt noch anfangen meine zeit zu relativieren : *4 kg schwereres bike, keine clickies*, wenig training, übergewicht, schlechte tagesform, falscher reifendruck, neue gabel nicht optimal eingestellt, schaltzug angerissen, schleifende bremsscheibe, ...



die ersten beiden punkte werden sich wohl nicht ändern, dafür aber hoffentlich der rest


----------



## wissefux (11. November 2007)

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. November 2007)

Das kann ich auch! 


wissefux schrieb:


> ich könnte ja jetzt noch anfangen meine zeit zu relativieren : 4 kg schwereres bike *3,4 kg bitteschön und du fährst das ja freiwillig!* , keine clickies *selbst dran Schuld!*, wenig training *du fährst doch täglich zur Arbeit und ich hab die letzten Monate auch nicht sehr viel gemacht* , übergewicht, schlechte tagesform, falscher reifendruck *wie falsch denn? hatte ganz normalen Druck drauf* , neue gabel nicht optimal eingestellt *wofür mußte da die Gabel eingestellt sein?   Bin da mit gelockter Gabel hoch gefahren *, schaltzug angerissen *macht aber da wohl nichts aus *, schleifende bremsscheibe, ...


Ich biete dagegen: Bin kein Kurzstreckenspezialist, hab die beiden Tage vorher intensiv Grundlage trainiert, hatte zu warme Klamotten an, verringertes Lungenvolumen.   

Ich seh schon, die nächsten Ausfahrten werden heiß!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

... bis dahin GN8 erstmal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> falls du ihn vor mir siehst, kannst du sie auch dem iggi geben



Mache ich doch glatt


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2007)

Guten Morgen 

Was verpasst?

Gruss aus der Schweiz .... und ab ins Bettchen


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2007)

Am kommenden WE ist Eröffnung 







(www.flumserberg.ch)


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> haste Disch etwa nackisch gemacht
> 
> ... mit sowas droht doch sonst nur der Gerd





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schneeelll Fenster auf





caroka schrieb:


> ...



Sagt mal stopp!!


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

Bin echt super stolz auf die, die am Wochenende gefahren sind!    Während ich die Pause am Samstag dringend brauchte, war Sonntag ganztägiges Gevölle angesagt...   

Habe zumindest die leise Hoffnung gestärkt in die kommende Woche zu gehen. Bei unseren Wetteraussichten sicherlich auch dringend notwendig. 

Hey, "Back in black" von Shakira ist auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch!  Ich biete dagegen: Bin 1. *kein Kurzstreckenspezialist*, hab 2. *die beiden Tage vorher intensiv Grundlage trainiert*, hatte 3. *zu warme Klamotten *an, verringertes Lungenvolumen.
> 
> Ich seh schon, die nächsten Ausfahrten werden heiß!



zu 1 : würde nie von mir behaupten, für irgendeine streckenform spezialisiert zu sein.
zu 2 : selber schuld  
zu 3 : siehe punkt 2. der klamottenshuttle galt für alle  

mein lungenvolumen hab ich noch nie überprüfen lassen. aber vielleicht hilft da aufhören mit rauchen  besser wäre das auf jeden fall  

gut, dass es bei der schei$$ kälte  heisse ausfahrten geben wird


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2007)

ach so, moin zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

moin
un ab in die schule!


----------



## ratte (12. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am kommenden WE ist Eröffnung
> 
> (www.flumserberg.ch)


 

Morgen zusammen.

Wie ist den der Wetterzustand da draußen? Hab die Jalusien noch nicht oben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> un ab in die schule!



Genau: Mach' nen gutes Abi, studier' was Vernünftiges ....

... damit Du später meine Rente mitbezahlen kannst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wie ist den der Wetterzustand da draußen? Hab die Jalusien noch nicht oben.



Frisch, aber derzeit kein Regen


----------



## Breezler (12. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frisch, aber derzeit kein Regen



Moin zusammen, rischdisch, dicke Wolken über mir, aber von oben blieb ich trocken.
Ich sollt mir langsam mal eine Teppichunterlage holen, bevor mein Chef mich killt


----------



## ratte (12. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frisch, aber derzeit kein Regen





Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, rischdisch, dicke Wolken über mir, aber von oben blieb ich trocken.
> Ich sollt mir langsam mal eine Teppichunterlage holen, bevor mein Chef mich killt


Danke.
Mach mich mal so langsam auf die Socken.

Wer kommt heute abend zum Gimbi?
Soll ich irgendwen aufsammeln?


----------



## caroka (12. November 2007)

Moin moin,

das war ein schöner Tag gestern und der Samstag war auch gut.
@ Arachne 
Du hast am WE regeneriert?


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2007)

MoinMoin

warum bin ich noch so müde...... und so antriebslos ....... sc**** Wetter draussen.... kalt und nass und ueberhaupt .......


Gruss aus der Schweiz 
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

So, in FFM eingetrudelt. Wetter blieb frisch aber trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (12. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, in FFM eingetrudelt. Wetter blieb frisch aber trocken



Na hoffentlich siehts für die Heimfahrt dann genauso aus


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> das war ein schöner Tag gestern und der Samstag war auch gut.
> @ Arachne
> Du hast am WE regeneriert?



Guten Morgen, 

ja! War auch toll!


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Wer kommt heute abend zum Gimbi?
> ...



Ich.


----------



## Breezler (12. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Danke.
> Wer kommt heute abend zum Gimbi?



Ich net, bin ja nicht in der DIMB  
Außerdem ohne Auto, nachts nicht so dolle.


----------



## Tonino (12. November 2007)

Moin Moin!!!!

@Gerd 
ich habe die Brille dabei und werde sie im Laufe des Tages dem Thomas geben. ich a****** diese Woche etwas länger und werde wohl nicht vor 18 Uhr zum Fahren kommen.

@wahltho

schöner roter Renner  ... hätte nicht gedacht das du so eine auffällige Farbe fahren würdest.


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Soll ich irgendwen aufsammeln?



ja den breezler  



Breezler schrieb:


> Ich net, bin ja nicht in der DIMB
> Außerdem ohne Auto, nachts nicht so dolle.



alles keine ausreden  die radde fährt schließlich vorher ne runde durch hessen und sammelt alle ein  

ich dagegen brauch keinen aufsammelservice, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich komme  
was ich aber definitiv jetzt weiß @kater : hafa wird nix, da  frei hat und wir anderes am wochenende vor haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> @wahltho
> 
> schöner roter Renner  ...



da steht doch noch ein bild aus, oder


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kater : hafa wird nix, da  frei hat und wir anderes am wochenende vor haben ...


Hätt ich auch gern.   Bisher haben wir aber auch ausreichend Leute für den Stand. Wird also auch ohne dich gehen. Nur die Vorführung ist bisher etwas dünn besetzt. Vielleicht müssen wir da heute abend noch was improvisieren oder so. Mal sehen. Macht mir etwas Kopfschmerzen...


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> *Vorführung*



 

was soll denn da vorgeführt werden  
hier soll es ja einen geben, der das *nas*bremsen beherrscht


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2007)

Jetzt da es langsam dunkel, kalt, nass und nicht mehr schön wird, dachte ich so bei mir ich poste mal ein 2warmes" Bild 

Habe ich im Schweizer Forum gefunden und hoffe der gute Mann hat nichts dagegen, dass ich etwas Sonne nach Plauscherland schicke 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4211672&postcount=103

einen schönen Tag und efolgreiches A******


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

Die Stromabschaltung verlief doch nicht so reibungslos.  In meinem Zuständigkeitsbereich sind es bisher zum Glück nur kleine Probleme. An anderer Stelle hat es anscheinend ganze Server gehimmelt...


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau: Mach' nen gutes Abi, studier' was Vernünftiges ....
> 
> _... damit Du später meine Rente mitbezahlen kannst _


_

_

das ist natürlich mein Hauptziel


----------



## caroka (12. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich net, bin ja nicht in der DIMB
> Außerdem ohne Auto, nachts nicht so dolle.


Du musst nicht Mitglied sein, um mal vorbeizuschauen. 


--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das ist natürlich mein Hauptziel



Brav Junge, brav....


----------



## Breezler (12. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du musst nicht Mitglied sein, um mal vorbeizuschauen.



Hmm, ist halt ein Stück weg, finanzieller Engpass noch dazu  

Schade dass ich den Brauhaus-Treff in Oberursel verpasst hab.


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Stromabschaltung verlief doch nicht so reibungslos.  In meinem Zuständigkeitsbereich sind es bisher zum Glück nur kleine Probleme. An anderer Stelle hat es anscheinend ganze Server gehimmelt...


 
Haste die Festplatten nicht schön warmgehalten 

Musst halt immer ein Feuerschen im Server machen, damit die Platten nicht kaltbekommen


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> [/u][/i]
> 
> das ist natürlich mein Hauptziel


 
So ist's brav, da wird das ja noch was mit Deutschland 

Aber musst aber auch was vernüftiges studieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

@mzaskar warum hast du mehr Punkte als ich    


das find ich nicht ok


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @mzaskar warum hast du mehr Punkte als ich
> 
> 
> das find ich nicht ok


 
keine Ahnung, wird sich aber bald legen, da der Schnee kommt und ich meine Freiziet dann auf dem Snowboard verbringen werde


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, wird sich aber bald legen, da der Schnee kommt und ich meine Freiziet dann auf dem Snowboard verbringen werde



 Wann?


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, wird sich aber bald legen, da der Schnee kommt und ich meine Freiziet dann auf dem Snowboard verbringen werde


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

moin gerd!


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin gerd!



Moin Alder, alles aufrecht?


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin Alder, alles aufrecht?



logo 


*auf die uhr guck*
 ich muss ja gleich wieder in die schule (14:00) 


voll gechillt heute!  Schule von 7:45-11:00
un dann nochmal von 14:00-15:30
genial hock jetzt zu hause un wart bis ich mim bike wieder in schule fahrn kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> [/u][/i]
> 
> das ist natürlich mein Hauptziel


 
 Super, dass sich unsere Vorstellungen an dieser Stelle decken


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

Ich teste jetzt mal kurz mein neues Windstopper-Gedöns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Super, dass sich unsere Vorstellungen an dieser Stelle decken



wer deckt wen?


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich teste jetzt mal kurz mein neues Windstopper-Gedöns!


 
Hilft nicht, schon ausprobiert, der Wind bläst weiterhin und meist auch noch aus der falschen Richtung


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

so ich bin mal wech....
vorm unterricht noch en paar punkte einfahren 
machts gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wer deckt wen?


 
 Iggy und ich jeweils unsere Vorstellungen 

Dein andauernder Hormonstau macht mir langsam sorgen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> :
> 
> Dein andauernder Hormonstau macht mir langsam sorgen



Genau   Ab .........aufs Bike


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Iggy und ich jeweils unsere Vorstellungen
> 
> Dein andauernder Hormonstau macht mir langsam sorgen



Dann lad` halt mal wieder die Mädels und mich ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hilft nicht, schon ausprobiert, der Wind bläst weiterhin und meist auch noch aus der falschen Richtung



 Stimmt! Hast Recht! Betrug!!!  Bring` ich wieder zurück!    

Jedenfalls war es mir viiieeel zu warm.... (hier scheint ja auch die Sonne!) Obwohl meine Kollegen es klasse fanden, dass ich hier mit meiner neuen Baggy rumlaufe!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Obwohl meine Kollegen es klasse fanden, dass ich hier mit meiner neuen Baggy rumlaufe!


 
Du brauchst aber definitiv noch den passenden Helm dazu, so'ne Suppenschüssel, wie ich die mir bei Hibike letztens gekauft hab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du brauchst aber definitiv noch den passenden Helm dazu, so'ne Suppenschüssel, wie ich die mir bei Hibike letztens gekauft hab


 
... und 'ne Tupperware geht ja mal gar nicht zu der Baggy


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

Chaka! - Wieder fett selbstzitiert


----------



## Breezler (12. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Obwohl meine Kollegen es klasse fanden, dass ich hier mit meiner neuen Baggy rumlaufe!



Von der es immer noch keine Foddo gibt


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du brauchst aber definitiv noch den passenden Helm dazu, so'ne Suppenschüssel, wie ich die mir bei Hibike letztens gekauft hab


Ok,  vorher dann aber bitte was langbeiniges...  



wahltho schrieb:


> ... und 'ne Tupperware geht ja mal gar nicht zu der Baggy


...welches ruhig auch aus Carbon sein dürfte!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ..welches ruhig auch aus Carbon sein dürfte!


 
 Darüber diskutier' ich nicht mehr mit Dir Du, Dilettant


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Darüber diskutier' ich nicht mehr mit Dir Du, Dilettant



Ist Dein neuer Helm eigentlich aus Alu?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

Ei Gude Gresi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Ei Alder, alles aufrecht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei Alder, *alles aufrecht*?


 
Ist das Dein neuer Standardspruch und/oder ist der durch den Hormonstau inspiriert?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2007)

schon wieder dieses Plastik - Metall gestichel  

ich bin für Alu


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist das Dein neuer Standardspruch und/oder ist der durch den Hormonstau inspiriert?



Wessen Hormonstau? Deiner? Ich hab` keinen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2007)

bei mir is nur aufrecht was gebraucht wird


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bei mir is nur aufrecht was gebraucht wird



Hast Du`s gut, ich würde mich jetzt auch am liebsten hinlegen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wessen Hormonstau? Deiner? Ich hab` keinen!


 
Du vermittelst heute aber einen anderen Eindruck


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> schon wieder dieses Plastik - Metall gestichel
> 
> ich bin für Alu


 
Ich auch


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du vermittelst heute aber einen anderen Eindruck



 wegen eines Standard-Spruchs? Naja, egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du vermittelst heute aber einen anderen Eindruck



heute?


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> heute?


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2007)

*Haaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*

so ruhig heute 

alle etwas Steif


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> alle etwas Steif


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2007)

so, wenn die fraa net da is, kann man aach mal vernünftige sachen machen ...
ich geh dann nach 3 tagen abstinenz mal wieder auf die rolle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich geh dann nach 3 tagen abstinenz mal wieder auf die rolle


 
Du warst drei Tage von der Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

hallo!
Roseversand hat en Rahmen zu verkaufen 150mm federweg
Red Bull Stiffee AM mit Talas 130mm und RS Pearl 3.1
fÃ¼r 890â¬


----------



## Maggo (12. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hallo!
> Roseversand hat en Rahmen zu verkaufen 150mm federweg
> Red Bull Stiffee AM mit Talas 130mm und RS Pearl 3.1
> für 890



viele läden haben rahmen zu verkaufen, nennt man dann fahrradläden. sorry den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, wenn die fraa net da is, kann man aach mal vernünftige sachen machen ...
> ich geh dann nach 3 tagen abstinenz mal wieder auf die rolle



ach, laß doch!


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> viele läden haben rahmen zu verkaufen, nennt man dann fahrradläden. sorry den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.




echt??? wie kommsten da drauf  


ok sagen wirs so, Rose hat einen im Angebot d.h. er hat einen reduziert un der kostet 890


----------



## Maggo (12. November 2007)

ja...........und wirst du ihn nun kaufen??


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja...........und wirst du ihn nun kaufen??



nö  
ohne moos nix los... 
ich mach jetzt erst mal meinen Führerschein...

finde des Angebot eig. relativ ok und vllt gibts ja hier jemanden der daran interessiert ist...... d.h. es war mehr eine Info


----------



## Maggo (12. November 2007)

iss ja ok, war ja auch nur ne vorlage die ich nutzen wollte.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss ja ok, war ja auch nur ne vorlage die ich nutzen wollte.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

ich läute mal die rammsteinzeit ein


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

so un nu muss ich auch schon zur fahrschule... machts gut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich läute mal die rammsteinzeit ein


 














--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so un nu muss ich auch schon zur fahrschule... machts gut!!


Viel Spaß!


----------



## Breezler (12. November 2007)

Guude, back von einer schönen FA-Runde  
Super Wetter draussen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hallo!
> Roseversand hat en Rahmen zu verkaufen 150mm federweg
> Red Bull Stiffee AM mit Talas 130mm und RS Pearl 3.1
> für 890



genau auf den wollt ich dich aufmerksam machen, der is genau das richtige für dich


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Guude, back von einer schönen FA-Runde
> Super Wetter draussen



ne, ganz dunkel heute...


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, wenn die fraa net da is, kann man aach mal vernünftige sachen machen ...
> ich geh dann nach 3 tagen abstinenz mal wieder auf die rolle



done  



wahltho schrieb:


> Du warst drei Tage von der Rolle



si  



Arachne schrieb:


> ach, laß doch!



zu spät


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> done
> 
> si
> 
> zu spät


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2007)

NÁbend

warte auf ein Päckchen .... ne 2 Päckchen sind aber nicht gekommen    .... die Päckchen meinte ich


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> NÁbend
> 
> warte auf ein Päckchen .... ne 2 Päckchen sind aber nicht gekommen    .... die Päckchen meinte ich



Radsachen?


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Radsachen?



Ne 

Kamera (Nikon D40x)
und 12 Flaschen Wein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ne
> 
> Kamera (Nikon D40x)
> und 12 Flaschen Wein



Oh, Du denkst im voraus!


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

Aaaahhhrrrrg, muß los...  

@Maggo: Klar!


----------



## Racing Pit (12. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so un nu muss ich auch schon zur fahrschule... machts gut!!



endlich ne gute idee !!!!!!
aber hat rammstein was mit winter zu tun


----------



## Racing Pit (12. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich läute mal die rammsteinzeit ein



sorry, das hier wollte ich zitieren. aber es passt auch woanders.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> genau auf den wollt ich dich aufmerksam machen, der is genau das richtige für dich



jo aber erst mal führerschein... ich denk solche angebote wird noch öfters geben  


Arachne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!












Racing Pit schrieb:


> endlich ne gute idee !!!!!!
> aber hat rammstein was mit winter zu tun


 ich dachte schon  


Racing Pit schrieb:


> sorry, das hier wollte ich zitieren. aber es passt auch woanders.



weis net, im Sommer hör ich nicht so gern Rammstein... dafür halt im Winter un desdeweeesche Winter for me Rammstonetime


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

So, bin auch aus dem Taunus zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. November 2007)

@wahlto
wann bisten du am Mittwoch zu hause??? weil dann würd ich evtl die spacer fürn seb abholen.-.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @wahlto
> wann bisten du am Mittwoch zu hause??? weil dann würd ich evtl die spacer fürn seb abholen.-.....



Kann ich Dir jetzt noch nicht sagen, kriegen wir aber schon irgendwie hin, Absprache via SM


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @wahlto
> wann bisten du am Mittwoch zu hause??? weil dann würd ich evtl die spacer fürn seb abholen.-.....



ich würd se ja auch selbst abholen, bin halt nur leider momentan alles andere als Rad-fahr-tauglich  = die beste Schrauberzeit


----------



## wissefux (12. November 2007)

ei wo sinn se denn alle   

dann halt gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. November 2007)

Gn8 Fux


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2007)

bin doch noch da 

gn8 Fux


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. November 2007)

ich verzieh mich auch mal ins Gefieder, gute Nacht @ all


----------



## ratte (12. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ei wo sinn se denn alle


Das fragt der richtige, wenn Du so früh abhaust. 

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Arachne (12. November 2007)

Wir haben erst elf, ich bin heute nur sechs Punkte lang gefahren, am Wochenende gar nicht und trotzdem bin ich dermaßen müde...


----------



## arkonis (12. November 2007)

nAbend, wer lust auf schwimmen hat darf sich bei mir melden, ich werde das mal ab diese Woche zusammen mit einem Mitstreiter angehen. Findet dann in Höchst statt -> PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. November 2007)

Wünsche allen eine gute Nacht!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hier noch der Alpencross-Clip, von dem ich am Gimbi sprach: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsDjh7oAAP0


----------



## Breezler (13. November 2007)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2007)

moin too ...


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Das fragt der richtige, wenn Du so früh abhaust.
> 
> Nacht zusammen.





wissefux schrieb:


> so, wenn die fraa net da is, kann man aach mal vernünftige sachen machen ...



da muß ich mich doch mal fett selbst zitieren  

und jetzt die preisfrage des tages : welchen umkehrschluß läßt mein obiges zitat in bezug auf raddes zitat zu  

p.s. der rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen und zu gewinnen gibts eh nix


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

Guten Morgen 

Plauschergemeinde hoffe alle hatten schöne Träume 

Gruss aus der Schweiz 

Stefan

PS: Lauschige 2 Grad, bewölkt aber wohl trocken ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## ratte (13. November 2007)

Guten morgäähhnn,

schon jemand die Nase rausgestreckt? Werd ich jetzt mal machen.


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten morgäähhnn,
> 
> schon jemand die Nase rausgestreckt? Werd ich jetzt mal machen.



net nur die nase  

trocken, kalt und dunkel is es ...
in hornau so ca. +2°C, in höchst schon gemütlichere +4,48 °C (gemessen an tor west  )


----------



## Breezler (13. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten morgäähhnn,
> 
> schon jemand die Nase rausgestreckt? Werd ich jetzt mal machen.



Trocken, kühl, grauer Himmel

Muß heut eh nur nach FFM. A*****kreis. 8 Stunden Langeweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> da muß ich mich doch mal fett selbst zitieren
> 
> und jetzt die preisfrage des tages : welchen umkehrschluß läßt mein obiges zitat in bezug auf raddes zitat zu
> 
> p.s. der rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen und zu gewinnen gibts eh nix



Speziell Dir einen besonders schönen Morgen!!!  

Den Umkehrschluß werde ich jetzt nicht noch auskommentieren...


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2007)

shit, sieben minutos zu schnell. ich fürchte ich hatte rückenwind.


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Allen anderen natürlich auch einen guten Morgen!


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> shit, sieben minutos zu schnell. ich fürchte ich hatte rückenwind.



 Ich hab`s befürchtet (nicht, dass Du zu schnell bist)...


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wünsche allen eine gute Nacht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannte ich schon, tut aber immer wieder weh...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Nochmal Moin,

es ist trocken, aber ziemlich kühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> shit, sieben minutos zu schnell. ich fürchte ich hatte rückenwind.


 
In solchen Fällen  fährt man nochmal einmal um den Block


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> In solchen Fällen  fährt man nochmal einmal um den Block



mach ich heut mittag mal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach ich heut mittag mal.


 
Wir brauchen wirklich Punkte


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2007)

wem sagst du das? ich fühl mich irgendwie verloren da hinten.........iss wie immer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wem sagst du das? ich fühl mich irgendwie verloren da hinten.........iss wie immer.


 





 You shall double your efforts - oder der Imperator wird geeignete Mittel finden Dich zu motivieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2007)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen!


----------



## Tonino (13. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Trocken, kühl, grauer Himmel
> 
> Muß heut eh nur nach FFM. A*****kreis. 8 Stunden Langeweile



wenns dafür keine WPP gibt würde ich es ausfallen lassen


----------



## Tonino (13. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hier noch der Alpencross-Clip, von dem ich am Gimbi sprach: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsDjh7oAAP0




meine güte.....weiß mann ob er das überlebt hat??

und dann auch noch in youtube veröffentlichen


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> You shall double your efforts - oder der Imperator wird geeignete Mittel Dich zu motivieren



der deutsche satz ist kein satz, es fehlt ein seehr wichtiger bestandteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der deutsche satz ist kein satz, es fehlt ein seehr wichtiger bestandteil.



schei$$ drauf. das fehlende wort solltest du doch besser nicht wissen.
die aussage ist klar : beweg deinen ars** und schaff punkte ran !

aber net zu viel, gelle


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2007)

so bin wieder weg.... meine 2 Freistunden genießen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der deutsche satz ist kein satz, es fehlt ein seehr wichtiger bestandteil.


 
Danke für den Hinweis, geändert - Ist jetzt alles klar?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Huch, wieso werden denn meine Vader-Smilies nicht mehr angezeigt?


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, geändert - Ist jetzt alles klar?



sir jawoll sir.obwohl mein teamchef ja wer anders iss.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sir jawoll sir.obwohl mein teamchef ja wer anders iss.


 
 Teamchef, *ich* hab' keinen Teamchef


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Teamchef, *ich* hab' keinen Teamchef



die funktion des teamchefs ist in meinen augen gerade im wp überhaupt nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> shit, sieben minutos zu schnell. ich fürchte ich hatte rückenwind.



Das nächste Mal drehst Du gefälligst noch eine Runde  



     



Guten Morgen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wem sagst du das? ich fühl mich irgendwie verloren da hinten.........iss wie immer.



Solltest Du wirklich nicht........  Wir Brauchen Dich......  Außerdem bist Du von lauter Kranken umgeben...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die funktion des teamchefs ist in meinen augen gerade im wp überhaupt nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. November 2007)

HalloHallo  Wo seid ihr? Doch nicht am A.......................


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Fragte mich eben auf der Fahrt, warum ihr alle von kühl und trocken redet! Mir war doppelt naß, aber nicht kühl... Einmal hatte ich ganz leichten Nieselregen. Ok, eigentlich nicht genug zum naß werden. Und dann wurde mir außerdem von innen furchtbar naß (nein, es war nicht das Wasser, welches ich nicht halten konnte!  ). Die Windstopper-Klamotten sind irgendwie noch zu warm.  Oder auch schön angenehm!


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> You shall double your efforts - oder der Imperator wird geeignete Mittel finden Dich zu motivieren





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Solltest Du wirklich nicht........  Wir Brauchen Dich......  Außerdem bist Du von lauter Kranken umgeben...........


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> HalloHallo  Wo seid ihr? Doch nicht am A.......................



 Nein, nein, wo denkst Du hin???


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Ich fürchte, nicht nur unser gesamtes Team ist ein bisschen bluna...  Habe das Gefühl, dass wir im Moment alle mehr fahren, als im Sommer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die funktion des teamchefs ist in meinen augen gerade im wp überhaupt nicht zu unterschätzen.



 Uff, was lädsten mir da jetzt für`ne Verantwortung auf?!?


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle zusammen!



Aus`em Bett gefallen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2007)

mosche  *totomüdesei*


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. November 2007)

@ TeamScheffe.....Bin mal wech.... geh auffe Rolle..............


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aus`em Bett gefallen?



jaaaaaa um 5:50uhr 

un jetzt sind meine 2 Freistunden fast zu ende d.h. ich darf mich in 30min  zu Mathe bewegen


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ TeamScheffe.....Bin mal wech.... geh auffe Rolle..............



neee, machs nicht! geh mal was a****......


----------



## Roter Hirsch (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> neee, machs nicht! geh mal was a****......



Es ist fürs Tiehm........................Du.......


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ TeamScheffe.....Bin mal wech.... geh auffe Rolle..............



Brav!


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fragte mich eben auf der Fahrt, warum ihr alle von kühl und trocken redet! Mir war doppelt naß, aber nicht kühl... Einmal hatte ich ganz leichten Nieselregen. Ok, eigentlich nicht genug zum naß werden. Und dann wurde mir außerdem von innen furchtbar naß (nein, es war nicht das Wasser, welches ich nicht halten konnte!  ). Die Windstopper-Klamotten sind irgendwie noch zu warm.  Oder auch schön angenehm!


 
Vieleicht hängt das ja mit deinem, so wird es zumindest behauptet, Hormonspiegel zusammen und du hast schon Hitzewallungen


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jaaaaaa um 5:50uhr
> 
> un jetzt sind meine 2 Freistunden fast zu ende d.h. ich darf mich in 30min  zu Mathe bewegen



30min = 2 WPPs -> auf geht`s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vieleicht hängt das ja mit deinem, so wird es zumindest behauptet, Hormonspiegel zusammen und du hast schon Hitzewallungen



Hmmm, das mit den Hitzewallungen würde Dir wahrscheinlich sofort bestätigt werden. Dass das aber mit dem Hormonspiegel zu tun hat, wüßte ich nicht. Du mußt Dich da ziemlich gut auskennen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die funktion des teamchefs ist in meinen augen gerade im wp überhaupt nicht zu unterschätzen.


 
Nochmal: Ich hab' vier sehr nette Team-Kollegen (die man gelegentlich etwas in den H*ntern treten muss ), aber keinen Team-Chef


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmm, das mit den Hitzewallungen würde Dir wahrscheinlich sofort bestätigt werden. Dass das aber mit dem Hormonspiegel zu tun hat, wüßte ich nicht. Du mußt Dich da ziemlich gut auskennen!


 
Im Alter ist das dann auch vorbei


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 30min = 2 WPPs -> auf geht`s!



 nach der Schule wer ich vllt noma 4WPP einfahrn und dann moregn 12 oder so


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2007)

so ich bin weg.... bis heut nachmittag!


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> neee, machs nicht! geh mal was a****......



Ihr müßt eure Ängste bekämpfen: Der Hirsch seine Angst, dass ich ihn wieder einhole und Du, dass Du unserem gegenseitigen Aufschaukeln nicht hinterher kommst!

Ich bin von unserem Team echt super begeistert!!!   Jeder Einzelne ist super wichtig für Motivation, Hilfe, etc.

Obwohl wir unter uns Plauschern immer sehr hilfsbereit und gesellig sind, schweißt der Winterpokal doch immer noch ein wenig stärker zusammen! Und das nicht nur innerhalb des Teams, sondern innerhalb der Plauscher überhaupt!


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nochmal: Ich hab' vier sehr nette Team-Kollegen (die man gelegentlich etwas in den H*ntern treten muss ), aber keinen Team-Chef



Oh, erwartest Du eine Reaktion?  Und wenn ja, welche?  Ich hab` auch vier sehr nette Teamkollegen! 

EDIT: Bin heute schon Rad gefahren -> ruhiger als gestern!


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Im Alter ist das dann auch vorbei



 Naja, haben wir ja noch ein bisschen Zeit!


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nach der Schule wer ich vllt noma 4WPP einfahrn und dann moregn 12 oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, erwartest Du eine Reaktion?  Und wenn ja, welche?  Ich hab` auch vier sehr nette Teamkollegen!


 
Moin Gerd,

nein, ich habe keinelei Reaktion erwartet. Ich habe ein Statement bzgl. meiner Einstellung zu diesem Thema abgegeben und das war's für mich auch schon


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

Mal ne Frage, ich bin am ueberlegen mir einen kleinen Computer ans Rad zu schrauben, der mir dann Auskünft ueber so alles mögliche geben soll. Da es auf der Arbeit 20% auf Polar gibt bin ich am ueberlegen mir so ein Teil anzuschaffen. 
Macht es Sinn, sich z.B. einen Polar CS600 zu besorgen? Er würde alles Abdecken (Höhenmeter, Puls, Strecke und so weiter) und bräuchte keine anderen Geräte mehr am Rad oder Arm, wie z.B.: meine Suunto .......

Alternativ wäre auch ein Suunto T3 oder T6 ...

Ach immer diese Entscheidungen ... Zur Zeit habe ich einen älteren VDO (I guess) und eine Polar Pulsuhr mit Ownzone, gab es mal irgendwie so was wi T52 ?????.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Gerd,
> 
> nein, ich habe keinelei Reaktion erwartet. Ich habe ein Statement bzgl. meiner Einstellung zu diesem Thema abgegeben und das war's für mich auch schon


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, ich bin am ueberlegen mir einen kleinen Computer ans Rad zu schrauben, der mir dann Auskünft ueber so alles mögliche geben soll. Da es auf der Arbeit 20% auf Polar gibt bin ich am ueberlegen mir so ein Teil anzuschaffen.
> Macht es Sinn, sich z.B. einen Polar CS600 zu besorgen? Er würde alles Abdecken (Höhenmeter, Puls, Strecke und so weiter) und bräuchte keine anderen Geräte mehr am Rad oder Arm, wie z.B.: meine Suunto .......
> 
> Alternativ wäre auch ein Suunto T3 oder T6 ...
> ...



Die Suuntos kenne ich gar nicht. Ich selbst habe auch einen Polar (ich glaube S720i). Er hat Vor-, aber auch Nachteile. Puls, Höhen- und Kilometer in einem Gerät finde ich ziemlich wichtig! Mittlerweile gibt es allerdings Geräte, die gleichzeitig noch den Track (GPS) aufnehmen. Das sind aber auch noch keine eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue, d.h. da hast Du dann andere Einschränkungen. Der Polar ist bestimmt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2007)

ich finde pulsmesser behämmert weil deprimierend.
bitte bitte bitte die ironie in vorstehendem text verstehen. ich weiß dass son mopped fürn gesteuertes training quasi unerläßlich ist. iss mir trotzdem egal.


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich finde pulsmesser behämmert weil deprimierend.
> bitte bitte bitte die ironie in vorstehendem text verstehen. ich weiß dass son mopped fürn gesteuertes training quasi unerläßlich ist. iss mir trotzdem egal.


 
Kann ich bestätigen ..... Hatte gestern Wellnesscheck mit dem ganzen rumgemesse ..... und ich dachte ich wäre wenigstens halbwegs fit     

Hoffe mir halt ne bessere "Trainingssteuerung" ... Möchte meinen gesamthaften Fitnesszustand verbessern ....

@ Gerd

Mit dem GPS habe ich auch mal ueberlegt, Garmin bietet da ja mittlerweile gute Geräte an ...... aber irgendwie haben mich die noch nicht so ueberzeugt. Ausserdem braucht es immer noch Karte.....
Vielleicht mittelfristig mal einen Suunto Outdoor Handcomputer mit GPS funktion um eben Wegpunkte zu markieren oder aber auch auf der Karte entsprechend schneller einen bestimmten Punkt zufinden .....

OK Wahrscheinlich Polar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Möchte nicht wissen was raus käme, wenn ich mal `nen Fitnesscheck machen würde... Ich bin über die Puls-Anzeige sehr froh! Richtig dran halten tue ich mich aber eigentlich nur daran, wenn ich mit anderen fahre. 

Unter den Plauschern fährt Carsten z.B. ausschließlich mit `nem Garmin. Thomas und ich haben einen zusätzlichen (zum jeweiligen Polar). Ich bin aber auch weiterhin Karten-Fan!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> OK Wahrscheinlich Polar


 
 Ich hab' seit einigen Jahren den S720i in Einsatz. Funzt perfekt, obwohl ich nur einen kleinen Teil der Funktionen nutze.

Einziges Manko: Du musst den S720i zum Batteriewechsel einschicken und Hochspannungsleitungen (z.b. neben Bahnstrecken) stören den Empfang.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein Garmin GPSMAP 60 CSX im Einsatz, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' seit einigen Jahren den S720i in Einsatz. Funzt perfekt, obwohl ich nur einen kleinen Teil der Funktionen nutze.
> 
> Einziges Manko: Du musst den S720i zum Batteriewechsel einschicken und Hochspannungsleitungen (z.b. neben Bahnstrecken) stören den Empfang.
> 
> Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein Garmin GPSMAP 60 CSX im Einsatz, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.


 
Hatte auch ueberlegt mir die 725x zu holen, letzendlich hat aber die neue Uebertragungstechnologie zwischen Radsensor und Polar den Ausschlag für den CS600 gegeben. Auch einen Bericht hier im Forum hatte ich darüber noch gefunden. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3631279&postcount=1

Was tut man nicht alles für 20% Preisnachlass:

Besten Dank für die Bestellung. Gerne organisieren wir Ihnen mit der nächsten Sammelbestellung Ihre POLAR Uhr. Sobald die Uhr dann bei uns eingetroffen ist, schicken wir sie zusammen mit der Rechnung via interne Post an Ihre Adresse. Die Wartezeit beträgt ca. 10 Tage.

Soll ich jetzt heulen oder mich freuen ....... hmmm beides 

      


Und nochwas worüber ich mich freue ..... oder heule, weil ich nicht dort bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hatte auch ueberlegt mir die 725x zu holen, letzendlich hat aber die neue Uebertragungstechnologie zwischen Radsensor und Polar den Ausschlag für den CS600 gegeben. Auch einen Bericht hier im Forum hatte ich darüber noch gefunden.


 
Mir liegt viel daran immer gleichzeitig eine integrierte Armbanduhr zu haben, deshalb würde ich immer bei diesen Modellen bleiben...


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir liegt viel daran immer gleichzeitig eine integrierte Armbanduhr zu haben, deshalb würde ich immer bei diesen Modellen bleiben...


 
Hmmm ist auch ein Grund .... habe hier aber meine Suunto, welche mir in den Bergen sehr willkommen ist ...... Auch wegen dem Kompass und so .......
Das andere Teil soll mir nur zum Radfahren dienen, daher denke ich ist der CS600 für mich die bessere Wahl .....

Jetzt muss ich nur noch 10Tage warten und dann ist Weihnachten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2007)

ei gude!



Arachne schrieb:


> Habe das Gefühl, dass wir im Moment alle mehr fahren, als im Sommer!



ich hab auch den Eindruck das ihr alle mehr fahrt als im Sommer...wie letztes Jahr eben...



Arachne schrieb:


> Obwohl wir unter uns Plauschern immer sehr hilfsbereit und gesellig sind, schweißt der Winterpokal doch immer noch ein wenig stärker zusammen! Und das nicht nur innerhalb des Teams, sondern innerhalb der Plauscher überhaupt!



den Eindruck kann ich leider überhaupt nicht bestätigen 

naja, ich schlürf mal weiter meinen Tee mit Honig und lutsch Halstabletten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Ei Gude Gresi



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> den Eindruck kann ich leider überhaupt nicht bestätigen


 
 Was ist denn los?


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> den Eindruck kann ich leider überhaupt nicht bestätigen
> ...



Naja, könnte das etwas mit meinem Lieblings-Editor (vi) im Quadrat zu tun haben?! 

Oder meinst Du jetzt hkn, Lugga,...?


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Der Rhein führt schon wieder ziemlich viel Wasser. Hoffentlich versperrt er mir demnächst nicht meine Eltviller Runde!

Wie sieht bei euch denn mittlerweile das Wetter, besonders der Feuchtigkeitgsgrad, aus? Hier scheint es ganz leicht zu regnen. Man sieht zwar keinen Regen, die Straße ist aber angefeuchtet.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei Gude Gresi
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist denn los?



naja, ich hab nicht den Eindruck das jetzt mehr Gemeinschaft aufkommt als im Sommer, viel mehr hab ich so das Gefühl das hier jetzt alle mehr alleine rumkurven als im Sommer. Kann aber auch sein das es mir nur so vorkommt, bin im mom eh eher nicht soo toll drauf weils mir tierisch stinkt das ich schon wieder krank bin und das statt besser zu werden von Tag zu Tag schlimmer wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie sieht bei euch denn mittlerweile das Wetter, besonders der Feuchtigkeitgsgrad, aus?


 
FFM meldet ebenfalls leichten Regen, hoffentlich geht selbiger endlich bald in Schnee über


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet ebenfalls leichten Regen, hoffentlich geht selbiger endlich bald in Schnee über



irgendwie hab ich gar keinen bock auf da draussen  

aber der drang heim zu kommen und sich auf die rolle zu setzen ist einfach größer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

_Leute, wir brauchen Punkte, das MTB vom Dienst Team ist nur noch vier Punkte hinter uns!!!!_

_Auf's Bike, sonst..._


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> FFM meldet ebenfalls leichten Regen, hoffentlich geht selbiger endlich bald in Schnee über



bei uns hat er das schon getan.


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2007)

is ja schon gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bei uns hat er das schon getan.


 
 Goil!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> is ja schon gut


 
... leg' Dich wieder weg, Euch haben die doch schon längst abgehängt *duckundwech*


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2007)

*wir

kriegen

euch 

alle*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... mit meinem Lieblings-Editor (vi) ...


 
Ja, ja der gute alte vi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> *wir
> 
> kriegen
> 
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie sieht bei euch denn mittlerweile das Wetter, besonders der Feuchtigkeitgsgrad, aus?


 
Also hier ist es trocken + 2° und ich hoffe bald den Flug nach Hause antreten zu können ..... Bin nähmlich mit dem Haarteil unterwegs und schnell wie der Wind  (vor allem Müde)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin nähmlich mit dem Haarteil unterwegs und schnell wie der Wind  (vor allem Müde)


 
Bin zur Zeit auch mit dem Haarteil unterwegs und somit auch mit Spike-Reifen


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit auch mit dem Haarteil unterwegs und somit auch mit Spike-Reifen


 
Da ich nicht viel Erfahrung mit fahrem im Schnee habe .... brauch man Spikereifen? und wenn ja was wäre da zu empfehlen?


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit auch mit dem Haarteil unterwegs und somit auch mit Spike-Reifen



Nach Ffm.? Werde wohl nun endlich meinen zweiten LRS aktivieren und die Spikes drauf ziehen. Außerdem sollte ich endlich die Highroller bestellen! Yeah!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nach Ffm.? Werde wohl nun endlich meinen zweiten LRS aktivieren und die Spikes drauf ziehen. Außerdem sollte ich endlich die Highroller bestellen! Yeah!!



du hast doch erst was bestellt 











*Korn/Soulfly*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> *wir
> 
> kriegen
> 
> ...


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du hast doch erst was bestellt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Die Highroller, die ich möchte (UST, Falt, 2,35", vorn 42er, hinten 62er-Mischung), gibt es nicht bei BC.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nach Ffm.?


 
Yepp - Die Dinger stören ja nicht weiter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da ich nicht viel Erfahrung mit fahrem im Schnee habe .... brauch man Spikereifen? und wenn ja was wäre da zu empfehlen?


 
Spike-Reifen brauchste mehr bei Eis, inkl. festgetretener/berodelter und dadurch vereister Schneedecken, als bei Schnee 

Ich hab' die Schwalbe Ice Spiker drauf und die sind ok, kannste auch auf Asphalt mit fahren, ist dann nur ein wenig lauter


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2007)

soo endlich ende mit schule für heute


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> _Leute, wir brauchen Punkte, das MTB vom Dienst Team ist nur noch vier Punkte hinter uns!!!!_
> 
> _Auf's Bike, sonst..._



Ganz cool: Hab` schon acht und bis heute Abend zwölf!  Der Hirsch wollte auf die Rolle, Ratte und Maggo sind mit dem Rad unterwegs. Kommt heute also noch einiges!


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - Die Dinger stören ja nicht weiter



Fahren die sich auf Asphalt nicht relativ schnell ab?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ganz cool: Hab` schon acht und bis heute Abend zwölf!  Der Hirsch wollte auf die Rolle, Ratte und Maggo sind mit dem Rad unterwegs. Kommt heute also noch einiges!


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da ich nicht viel Erfahrung mit fahrem im Schnee habe .... brauch man Spikereifen? und wenn ja was wäre da zu empfehlen?



Drehen wir mal `ne Runde im Schnee?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fahren die sich auf Asphalt nicht relativ schnell ab?


 
Nö, sind doch aus Metall und somit härter als Gummi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2007)

Lenzhahn meldet 0,8°C
un relativ starken schneefall!!!


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Lenzhahn meldet 0,8°C
> un relativ starken schneefall!!!



Biebrich meldet Regen und starke Müdigkeit.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2007)

vllt kann ich ja morgen im schnee aufn feldi !!! 
P.S.
vllt kann man diesem Bild den aktuellen Wetterzustand in Lenzhahn entnehmen


----------



## ratte (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Biebrich meldet Regen und starke Müdigkeit.


Liederbach meldet Regen und Husten. 
Da war nix mehr mit noch was dranhängen. Und zu allem Überfluss stand ich irgendwann im Dunkeln, weil der Akku leer war. Verschätzt.


----------



## ratte (13. November 2007)

Ach ja,
tach erstmal.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2007)

Tach Radde!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> *wir
> 
> kriegen
> 
> ...


Ich hab das mal kleiner geschrieben.   Ich war zumindest heute den ganzen Tag auf Achse (PKW) und werde es diese Woche wohl kaum auf mehr als 20 WPPs bringen. Wenn überhaupt.  Daher könnte der plan zumindest mittelfristig schwer werden. Aber der WP dauert ja noch bis März und ab Januar kommt wieder meine starke Phase.


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Liederbach meldet Regen und Husten.
> Da war nix mehr mit noch was dranhängen. Und zu allem Überfluss stand ich irgendwann im Dunkeln, weil der Akku leer war. Verschätzt.



Biebrich wünscht gute Besserung!  Und hoffentlich steh` ich später nich` genauso im Dunklen! Bei mir gibt das heut` auch `ne Schätz-Sache...  

Oje, hab` doch gar nich` so viel Wildschwein-Ragout und Knödel gegessen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, hab uns grad mal wieser auf platz 4 gerollt
> 
> erwähnte ich schon, dass ich bereits jetzt mehr einheiten auf der rolle gefahren bin als im gesamten letzten winterpokal



muß mich grade mal wieder selbst zitieren, da zu faul das ganze noch einmal abzutippen


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal kleiner geschrieben.   Ich war zumindest heute den ganzen Tag auf Achse (PKW) und werde es diese Woche wohl kaum auf mehr als 20 WPPs bringen. Wenn überhaupt.  Daher könnte der plan zumindest mittelfristig schwer werden. Aber der WP dauert ja noch bis März und ab Januar kommt wieder meine starke Phase.



Komm` nur!


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Liederbach meldet Regen und Husten.
> Da war nix mehr mit noch was dranhängen. Und zu allem Überfluss stand ich irgendwann im Dunkeln, weil der Akku leer war. Verschätzt.





Arachne schrieb:


> Biebrich wünscht gute Besserung!  Und hoffentlich steh` ich später nich` genauso im Dunklen! Bei mir gibt das heut` auch `ne Schätz-Sache...
> 
> Oje, hab` doch gar nich` so viel Wildschwein-Ragout und Knödel gegessen!?



und vielleicht dämmert es nun euch beiden verschätzern, warum der fux aufm helm so nen kleines schwarzes ding drauf hat, was die meisten komischerweise für ne helmcamera halten   
erst neulich beim bzf wurde ich oben am staufen wieder gefragt, ob ich gefilmt hätte ...


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> muß mich grade mal wieder selbst zitieren, da zu faul das ganze noch einmal abzutippen



Denk` an Deine Faulheit, wenn Du das nächste mal auf die Rolle willst!


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

hähähäh

Bald hab ich den Maggo eingeholt 





hähähähä


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Komm` nur!



ach gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und vielleicht dämmert es nun euch beiden verschätzern, warum der fux aufm helm so nen kleines schwarzes ding drauf hat, was die meisten komischerweise für ne helmcamera halten
> erst neulich beim bzf wurde ich oben am staufen wieder gefragt, ob ich gefilmt hätte ...



Und, ist der Film was geworden? -> youtube-Adresse bitte!


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und, ist der Film was geworden? -> youtube-Adresse bitte!





wissefux schrieb:


> ach gerd



selbstzitate sind einfach


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hähähäh
> 
> Bald hab ich den Maggo eingeholt
> 
> ...



Am Popo: Whow, bin ja immer noch fett auf der ersten Seite!


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Liederbach meldet Regen und Husten.
> Da war nix mehr mit noch was dranhängen. Und zu allem Überfluss stand ich irgendwann im Dunkeln, weil der Akku leer war. Verschätzt.



Tach Ratte .... und Gute Besserung ... wart mal, moment noch ...... nicht drängeln ....

So jetzt ist das Licht an


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tach Ratte .... und Gute Besserung ... wart mal, moment noch ...... nicht drängeln ....
> 
> So jetzt ist das Licht an



Was habt ihr denn da im Dunklen gemacht?!?!


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2007)

die taunusplauscher sind die nächsten auf unserem unaufhaltsamen weg an die spitze


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die taunusplauscher sind die nächsten auf unserem unaufhaltsamen weg an die spitze



Werde gespannt verfolgen, wie ihr die Leichtbaumatrosen, die täglich 12h fahren, einholt!


----------



## ratte (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tach Ratte .... und Gute Besserung ... wart mal, moment noch ...... nicht drängeln ....
> 
> So jetzt ist das Licht an


Danke, danke, aber ich hätte viel lieber noch etwas mehr von den Bildern heute mittag.  
Hätte so ein Wetterchen gerne in anderthalb Wochen an gleicher Stelle.


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

Werde ich mal so bestellen


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Und ich hab` die Highroller bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2007)

hi buu 
schnee!!! 2-3cm


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hi buu
> schnee!!! 2-3cm



 Wäre mir gleich lieber als der Regen...


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hi buu
> schnee!!! 2-3cm



Will ja nicht so sein 

ktuelles Wetter:	sonnig

Geschätzte Temperatur heute Mittag in Davos:	-3 °C

Neuschnee in Davos (letzte 24h):	5 cm

Neuschnee Pistengebiet (letzte 24h):	15 cm

Schneehöhe in Davos:	76 cm

Schneehöhe Skigebiet Mitte:	112 cm

Schneehöhe Skigebiet Gipfel:	117 cm

Letzter Schneefall Davos:	12.11.2007

Letzter Schneefall Skigebiet:	12.11.200


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

und hier vom Heimatskigebiet  

www.flumseerberg.ch ----- dort wo ich am Freitag WPP´sammele in alternativen Sportarten 

Schneehöhe Berg:	70 cm
Schneehöhe Tal:	40 cm
Schneebeschaffenheit:	pulver
Pistenzustand:	gut


----------



## ratte (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und hier vom Heimatskigebiet
> 
> www.flumseerberg.ch ----- dort wo ich am Freitag WPP´sammele in alternativen Sportarten
> 
> ...


Brrr... ganz schön schattig haben die es da schon. Also warme Klamotten einpacken.


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Brrr... ganz schön schattig haben die es da schon. Also warme Klamotten einpacken.



Denke mal das ist ne gute Idee, kann dir schlecht was von mir leihen


----------



## ratte (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Denke mal das ist ne gute Idee, kann dir schlecht was von mir leihen


Naja, zumindest könnte ich noch ein paar Lagen drunter ziehen.


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Naja, zumindest könnte ich noch ein paar Lagen drunter ziehen.



Eine gaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnz dünne aber nur 

    

PS: You´ve got mail


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2007)

ich habs doch immer gewusst, die RR-ler sind nicht mehr ganz beisamme 
http://www.digave.com/videos/london06-digave_com.mpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wäre mir gleich lieber als der Regen...



Was kosten denn die Schwalbe Ice dinger in Hessen ???? Hier kosten sie ca. 105 CHF sind ungefähr 64 EUR .....


----------



## Maggo (13. November 2007)

so, die rollenkasper sollten alle vom wp ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was kosten denn die Schwalbe Ice dinger in Hessen ???? Hier kosten sie ca. 105 CHF sind ungefähr 64 EUR .....



60 .

Fahr` schwimmen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2007)

nabend..
hab eben noch schnell mal 2WPP's eingesammelt
im Schnee mit Semisliks auf meiner Schlampe


----------



## ratte (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: You´ve got mail


 Danke.



Arachne schrieb:


> Fahr` schwimmen...


Vergiss die Taucherbrille nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was kosten denn die Schwalbe Ice dinger in Hessen ???? Hier kosten sie ca. 105 CHF sind ungefähr 64 EUR .....



30 pro Stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nabend..
> hab eben noch schnell mal 2WPP's eingesammelt
> im Schnee mit Semisliks auf meiner Schlampe



du tollst im Schnee und ich bin krank


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> du tollst im Schnee und ich bin krank



so ist das Leben....
hart aber ungerecht    

wird schon noch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2007)

das hoff ich doch


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 60 .





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 30 pro Stück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

So, hab' mich von Regen und Schnee nicht abhalten lassen und meine weiteren 9WP-Punkte heute abend noch eingefahren.

Bis Hofheim hat's geschifft, dann fing es an in Schnee überzugehen und ab kurz vor der Gundi lag dann auch Schnee.

War zwar völlig durchnässt (inkl. zwei Paar Winterhandschuhe und Winterschuhe) und meine Hände/Fusssohlen waren am Ende gefühllos, resp. haben geschmerzt, aber ich habe noch zwei Runden im Schnee um den Staufen gedreht, während die Memmen von anderen Teams im Warmen auf der Rolle waren 












YEAH!!! - Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



Es gibt die *Ice Spiker Pro (Faltreifen)*, die kosten ca. 60 Euro

und die 

*Ice Spiker (Drahtreifen)* für ca. 30 Euro

Ich hab' die Ice Spiker, die haben mir heute wieder treue Dienste geleistet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

... und übrigens:

Bei www.componentix.de gibt's Ersatz-Spikes und das Werkzeug zum Einsetzen selbiger


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es gibt die *Ice Spiker Pro (Faltreifen)*, die kosten ca. 60 Euro
> 
> und die
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, dann muss ich mal schauen, welche das sind die mein Händler rumliegen hat und ob er mir die günstigen besorgen kann ......


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

Es gibt einmal die

http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte/Reifen/Spikereifen/ICESPIKERvonSCHWALBE.aspx

und dann auch noch die 

http://shop.velomarkt.ch/product_in....html/XTCsid/7399da97d9740d26649e8b9e6943d563

was ist nun welcher....

hmm sind wohl beides die gleichen


----------



## ratte (13. November 2007)

Gute Nacht zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2007)

sind beides die 30â¬ Drahtreifen

gute Nacht @ radde


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. November 2007)

ich bin auch mal weg
gn8


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sind beides die 30 Drahtreifen
> 
> gute Nacht @ radde



Danke und sch***** dann kosten die ja das Doppelte wie in Germanien


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, die rollenkasper sollten alle vom wp ausgeschlossen werden.



haben wir etwa keine rolle  ?

ohhh, eine runde mitleid für den kleinen maggo  

zur rolle : klar, es findet im warmen und trockenen statt. aber das ganze empfinde ich persönlich als härter. nach 60 min locker auf der rolle fühle ich mich so, wie einmal feldberg und zurück. die minutenzahl auf der rolle muß halt definitiv ertreten werden. draussen hingegen kommen ausruhezeiten beim bergabfahren usw. dazu. zum ausgleich halt mieses wetter und dunkelheit.
letztendlich ist beides hart auf seine weise und vollkommen zurecht gleichberechtigt ...

p.s. auch ich bin heute draussen im schmuddelwetter gefahren und nass geworden


----------



## wissefux (13. November 2007)

ich habe übrigens auch die ice spiker von schwalbe !
ab und an soll man damit über asphalt fahren, um die krallen wieder zu schärfen. aber zu viel asphalt ist glaube ich dann doch nicht so gut ...

gn8 jetzt ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. November 2007)

ich verzieh mich mal, gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, die rollenkasper sollten alle vom wp ausgeschlossen werden.



Ganz ruhig Maggo 
Rock the Kaspar, rock the Kaspar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











... ,ähh ich meine Rock The Rolle 

Ich hab' auch 'nen Spin-Trainer, habe ihn aber im WP bisher nicht benutzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

GN8 Gresi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ab und an soll man damit über asphalt fahren, um die krallen wieder zu schärfen. *aber zu viel asphalt ist glaube ich dann doch nicht so gut ...*



... hab' ich bisher nichts von festgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. November 2007)

Kurze Radhose, Beinlinge, kurze Regenhose, ärmelloses U-Hemd, langärmeliges U-Hemd und Windstopperjacke waren eine gute Stunde im Regen/Graupel völlig ausreichend!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kurze Radhose, Beinlinge, kurze Regenhose, ärmelloses U-Hemd, langärmeliges U-Hemd und Windstopperjacke waren eine gute Stunde im Regen/Graupel völlig ausreichend!



Ähh,...

.... Moment mal bitte, muss mal genau nachzählen wieviel Lagen das jetzt waren 

1, 2, 3 verflixt verzählt von vorne 1, 2,...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

Gn8 @All


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> letztendlich ist beides hart auf seine weise und vollkommen zurecht gleichberechtigt ...



Fux, ich glaub Maggo war verständlicherweise einfach nur frustiert ob es Wetters, also nicht zu ernst nehmen 

Ich hab' hier wie immer nur rumgeflaxt. Ich kenn beides und bin auch schon ausgiebig Spin-Trainer gefahren 

Für heute muss ich aber im nachinein betrachtet sagen, dass es definitiv sowohl angenehmer als auch weniger hart gewesen wäre, sich die gleiche Zeit auf den Spin-Trainer zu setzen und dabei eine DVD zu schauen


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Ich finde, `ne Stunde im Regen geht. Durchnäßt weiter zu fahren finde ich dann ziemlich hart...


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke und sch***** dann kosten die ja das Doppelte wie in Germanien



Bringservice?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bringservice?



Ist ne Option 

Werde mal mit meinem freundlichen Bikehändler um die Ecke quatschen .... evtl lässt sich ja da noch am Preis was drehen 

Sag aber Bescheid ...... kann nämlich gut sein, dass ich die schon sehr bald brauche. Es soll morgen bis in die Täler (Zürich) schneien. 

Und nun ab ins Bett, schon wieder viel zu spät   

Guuds Nächtle wie der Schwabe zu sagen pflegt


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

106 :d :d


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist ne Option
> 
> Werde mal mit meinem freundlichen Bikehändler um die Ecke quatschen .... evtl lässt sich ja da noch am Preis was drehen
> 
> ...



 

Nacht!


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> haben wir etwa keine rolle  ?
> 
> ohhh, eine runde mitleid für den kleinen maggo
> 
> ...



nass hat mich erst so richtig gestört als ich mein rad wieder ins a****zimmer stellen musste. ich fands kalt nass und scheisswindig. das hat mich genervt.





wahltho schrieb:


> Fux, ich glaub Maggo war verständlicherweise einfach nur frustiert ob es Wetters, also nicht zu ernst nehmen
> 
> Für heute muss ich aber im nachinein betrachtet sagen, dass es definitiv sowohl angenehmer als auch weniger hart gewesen wäre, sich die gleiche Zeit auf den Spin-Trainer zu setzen und dabei eine DVD zu schauen



ich hab das ernst gemeint. gerade bei so nem kackwetter wie gestern ist der aufwand ein paar punkte zu bekommen wesentlich höher.
egal jetzt, ich hab euch rollenschwächlinge trotzdem lieb!


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Guten Morgen liebe Plauscher und verrückteWinterpokalpunktesammler
    

Heute wird es müsig mit dem Punkte sammeln ....... nass, kalt, eklig und dunkel
  
S:


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... auf den Spin-Trainer zu setzen und dabei eine DVD zu schauen



wenn man denn ne gescheite dvd hätte   



Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab das ernst gemeint. gerade bei so nem kackwetter wie gestern ist der aufwand ein paar punkte zu bekommen wesentlich höher.
> egal jetzt, ich hab euch rollenschwächlinge trotzdem lieb!



wusst ichs doch, der kerl meint es voll ernst. war ganz klar herauszulesen  

jetzt ist der arme bub einmal nass geworden und schon jammert er rum  

ach war grad draussen bei 0°C. zum glück nicht glatt und auch nur nass von unten. spikes braucht man keine ...
mal gucken, ob es heut habend wieder so gemütlich wird wie gestern  

p.s. hab auch die draussenfahrer lieb *dieholensichganzfixneerkältungunddannhatsichwasmitpunkteeinfahrenimwp* duck und wech  

p.p.s. moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab das ernst gemeint. gerade bei so nem kackwetter wie gestern ist der aufwand ein paar punkte zu bekommen wesentlich höher.
> egal jetzt, ich hab euch rollenschwächlinge trotzdem lieb!


Ansichtssache. Ich fahr lieber zwei Stunden in Regenklamotten durch den Wald, als vor dem Bildschirm monoton meine Minuten abzuspulen und mir den A**** platt zu sitzen. Ich fahre daher nur Rolle, wenn es aus Gesundheitsgründen (Dunkelheit, starker Regen) nicht anders geht. Im Sommer war ich mal ganze 4 Stunden (von 6 h Bruttozeit) im Regen unterwegs gewesen und fand die Tour richtig klasse.


----------



## caroka (14. November 2007)

Moin moin 

Maggo keep cool. 

Ich werde gerade krank. Dabei hatte ich mir doch vorgenommen es nicht zu tun. Wird sich aber nur in Hals und Nase abspielen.


----------



## ratte (14. November 2007)

Morgen zusammen.


wissefux schrieb:


> p.s. hab auch die draussenfahrer lieb *dieholensichganzfixneerkältungunddannhatsichwasmitpunkteeinfahrenimwp* duck und wech


Leider 
Cheffe, ich verweiger heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ansichtssache.



Glaub' mir Kater, gestern abend hatte das nichts mit Ansichtssache zu tun


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

Moin zusammen, da ich gestern keine Lust mehr auf Rechner hatte, mußt ich ja mal n Haufen Zeusch nachlesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

So, ich mach mich mal auf's Bike


----------



## caroka (14. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, da ich gestern keine Lust mehr auf Rechner hatte, mußt ich ja mal n Haufen Zeusch nachlesen



*Vorsicht*, nicht abhängig werden.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glaub' mir Kater, gestern abend hatte das nichts mit Ansichtssache zu tun


Glaub mir wahltho, ich bin auch schon bei Wetter wie gestern Rad gefahren und weiß wovon ich rede.


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glaub' mir Kater, gestern abend hatte das nichts mit Ansichtssache zu tun



sondern  



ratte schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen.
> Leider
> Cheffe, ich verweiger heute.



guck, das habt ihr davon  

allen schniefnasen gute besserung


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen.
> Leider
> Cheffe, ich verweiger heute.



Guten Morgen,













Das verlangt nach Druck!

















Krank hat gar keinen Wert. Kurier Dich aus! Gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ähh,...
> 
> .... Moment mal bitte, muss mal genau nachzählen wieviel Lagen das jetzt waren
> 
> 1, 2, 3 verflixt verzählt von vorne 1, 2,...



ja, aber gaaaanz dünne Lagen!


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde gerade krank. Dabei hatte ich mir doch vorgenommen es nicht zu tun. Wird sich aber nur in Hals und Nase abspielen.



Hast Du nicht bei mir beantragt, sofort aufhören!!! 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> naja, ich hab nicht den Eindruck das jetzt mehr Gemeinschaft aufkommt als im Sommer, viel mehr hab ich so das Gefühl das hier jetzt alle mehr alleine rumkurven als im Sommer. Kann aber auch sein das es mir nur so vorkommt, bin im mom eh eher nicht soo toll drauf weils mir tierisch stinkt das ich schon wieder krank bin und das statt besser zu werden von Tag zu Tag schlimmer wird



Ok, es stimmt, dass auch jetzt viel alleine gefahren wird. Im Sommer war es aber nicht sehr viel anders. Ab Hofheim hat sich erst im Spätsommer wieder etabliert. Vielleicht empfinde ich mehr Gemeinschaft, weil jetzt bezüglich Feiern und Schrauben mehr zu organisieren ist.

Jedenfalls freut mich der Brimborium um den WP und meine Planungen bezüglich künftiger Bike-Urlaube!  

Gute Besserung!


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Ich werde gerade krank. Dabei hatte ich mir doch vorgenommen es nicht zu tun. Wird sich aber nur in Hals und Nase abspielen.


 


ratte schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen.
> Leider
> Cheffe, ich verweiger heute.


 

Moin, Moin

und Gute Besserungen den Schnupfnasen ...... Hauptsache gesund durch den Winter, da lauern noch viele schöne Dinge diesen Winter und es wäre schade diese zu verpassen


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Schei§§e Wetter draussen

Erst Regen, dann Wind von vorne, dann Schnee von vorne, dann Regen von vorne, dann Wind ..........

brrrrr bin ich froh das schon hinter mir zu haben und im schönen, warmen Bue** zu sitzen 

Viel Spass Gerd


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schei§§e Wetter draussen
> 
> Erst Regen, dann Wind von vorne, dann Schnee von vorne, dann Regen von vorne, dann Wind ..........
> 
> ...



Ja, muß mich endlich mal rüsten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glaub' mir Kater, gestern abend hatte das nichts mit Ansichtssache zu tun


 


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Glaub mir wahltho, ich bin auch schon bei Wetter wie gestern Rad gefahren und weiß wovon ich rede.


 
Glaube ich Dir und habe ich auch mit keinem Wort bestritten, oder? 



wissefux schrieb:


> sondern


 
Wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte: 

Gestern war es definitiv härter, anstrengender und aufwendiger 2 Stunden und 15 Minuten auf dem Bike zu sitzen, als sich die gleiche Zeit auf den Spin-Trainer zu setzen und dabei TV/Film zu schauen, was ich auch schon gemacht habe


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

morgen allerseits.

um das nochmal klarzustellen. ich bin was diese sache angeht ganz cool. diejenigen die mich kennen wissen hoffentlich wie ich das meine auch wenn ich mal die smileys weglasse. 
ich war gestenr abend einfach tiiieeeerisch abgef***t da mein heimweg leider gottes fast ausschliesslich auf der strasse stattfindet und das hat wirklich nichts mit ansichtssache oder nicht zu tun, das war ekelhaft. ich wäre supergerne durch den wald gefahren, meine "mitfahrer" waren auch nicht sehr nett, so wurde ich zweimal absichtlich an ner fetten pfütze eingesaut, dreimal angehupt und unzählige male durch ausbremsungen oder sonstigen blockaden an der flüssigen weiterfahrt gehindert. 

however, ich habe leider weder platz noch überflüssige kohle für ne rolle oder ein ergobike und muss deshalb für jeden punkt raus, gestern war es halt irgendwann nicht mehr "schön". kommt in den besten familien vor iss auch jetzt hoffentlich erledigt.

peace.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

Ich beantrage schonmal ein Treffen zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit gemeinsamer Auffahrt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich finde, `ne Stunde im Regen geht. Durchnäßt weiter zu fahren finde ich dann ziemlich hart...


 
 Bis zu 'ner Stunde durch den Regen fahren ist pillepalle, danach fängt es aber meist an, etwas mehr Überwindung zu kosten


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glaube ich Dir und habe ich auch mit keinem Wort bestritten, oder?


Logischerweise mit der Behauptung, gestern sei nicht Ansichtssache gewesen. Es ist immer Ansichtssache und jeder darf seine Meinung dazu haben. Und meine Meinung ist eben, daß draußen immer schöner ist, ich aber bei extreme Witterungsbedingungen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen den Indoor-Sport vorziehe.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr auf der Rolle/Ergo sitzt, aber bei mir ist das eine anstrengende Sache, die zwar im GA-Bereich stattfindet, aber durch die fehlende Kühlung durchaus anstrengend ist. Vor allem bedeutet für mich 105 min Rolle auch 105 min Treten. Da läßt man nicht mal die Beine baumeln, wenn eine Abfahrt kommt oder auch nur, um kurz um eine Kurve zu fahren. Daher hab ich nach der Rolle dickere Beine, als nach einer entsprechend langen Tour.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> um das nochmal klarzustellen. ich bin was diese sache angeht ganz cool. diejenigen die mich kennen wissen hoffentlich wie ich das meine auch wenn ich mal die smileys weglasse.


Klar. Ist ja auch niemand böse, nur weil mal tatsächlich diskutiert wird. Diskussion über unterschiedliche Meinungen kann sachlich statt finden ohne in Streit zu enden. Man muß nur beide Meinungen als Standpunkte zulassen.



Maggo schrieb:


> ich war gestenr abend einfach tiiieeeerisch abgef***t da mein heimweg leider gottes fast ausschliesslich auf der strasse stattfindet und das hat wirklich nichts mit ansichtssache oder nicht zu tun, das war ekelhaft. ich wäre supergerne durch den wald gefahren, meine "mitfahrer" waren auch nicht sehr nett, so wurde ich zweimal absichtlich an ner fetten pfütze eingesaut, dreimal angehupt und unzählige male durch ausbremsungen oder sonstigen blockaden an der flüssigen weiterfahrt gehindert.


Du solltest dir einen anderen Arbeitsweg suchen. Feldwege etc. geht eigentlich immer und bringt mehr Punkte weil Umweg. Ich hab mir auf meinem 22 km Arbeitsweg eine Strecke ausgearbeitet, die nur ca. 2-3 km Straßenverkehr enthält. Rein über Straße wäre dazu kaum kürzer. Strassenverkehr ist mir einfach zu gefährlich.


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> peace.



gibts erst wieder in nem guten halben jahr    

straßenverkehr bei regen/schnee ist echt ätzend. aber leider führt manchmal kein weg dran vorbei.
wenns hier unten mal fett schneit, ist im feld kein durchkommen mehr. da ist dann einfach tiefer neuschnee und nix geht mehr ...


----------



## Tonino (14. November 2007)

Guten Morgen!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Es ist immer Ansichtssache und jeder darf seine Meinung dazu haben.


 
Natürlich - Sorry wenn Du den Eindruck bekommen haben solltest, ich würde Dir nicht Deine Meinung lassen   

Man sollte hier aber auch nicht jeden Post auf die Goldwaage legen und ausgiebig Smilies einsetzen 



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Und meine Meinung ist eben, daß draußen immer schöner ist,..


 
Auch wenn Dir schon vor Kälte die Finger und die Fusssohlen schmerzen, so wie mir gestern, weil Handschuhe und Schuhe total durchnässt waren und Du nur noch weiterfährst, weil Du Dir fest vorgenommen hast, Deinem inneren Schweinehund nicht nachzugeben und die 9 Punkte einzufahren, die Du Dir vorgenommen hast 

Es ging hier auch nicht darum, was schöner, sondern was härter und anstrengender ist 



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ich aber bei extreme Witterungsbedingungen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen den Indoor-Sport vorziehe.


 
Wenn ich Spin-Trainer fahre, dann eher um bei schlechtem Wetter weniger zeitlichen Aufwand für den Sport zu haben im Sinne von Vor- und Nachbereitung



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr auf der Rolle/Ergo sitzt, aber bei mir ist das eine anstrengende Sache, die zwar im GA-Bereich stattfindet, aber durch die fehlende Kühlung durchaus anstrengend ist. Vor allem bedeutet für mich 105 min Rolle auch 105 min Treten. Da läßt man nicht mal die Beine baumeln, wenn eine Abfahrt kommt oder auch nur, um kurz um eine Kurve zu fahren. Daher hab ich nach der Rolle dickere Beine, als nach einer entsprechend langen Tour.


 
Wenn ich Spin-Trainer fahr' dann liegt die Belastung für die gesamte Zeit meist deutlich über GA, trotzdem fühle ich mich hinterher weit wenig platt, als wenn ich die gleiche Zeit auf dem Bike gesessen haben


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Logischerweise mit der Behauptung, gestern sei nicht Ansichtssache gewesen. Es ist immer Ansichtssache und jeder darf seine Meinung dazu haben. Und meine Meinung ist eben, daß draußen immer schöner ist, ich aber bei extreme Witterungsbedingungen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen den Indoor-Sport vorziehe.
> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr auf der Rolle/Ergo sitzt, aber bei mir ist das eine anstrengende Sache, die zwar im GA-Bereich stattfindet, aber durch die fehlende Kühlung durchaus anstrengend ist. Vor allem bedeutet für mich 105 min Rolle auch 105 min Treten. Da läßt man nicht mal die Beine baumeln, wenn eine Abfahrt kommt oder auch nur, um kurz um eine Kurve zu fahren. Daher hab ich nach der Rolle dickere Beine, als nach einer entsprechend langen Tour.



genau  

und richtig nass wird man dabei auch. und zwar ähnlich schnell wie draussen im regen, wenn man mal so richtig gas gibt  
die dreckspritzer fehlen halt und der rückenwind, der einem die fahrt erleichtert  

aber ich gebs ja zu. rolle ist letztendlich das kleinere übel für mich persönlich. ne vernünftige funzel für draussen hab ich nicht. die mirage hat einfach nicht lang genug full-power. ausserdem hab ich alleine richtig schiss im dunklen wald, erst recht wenn ich plötzlich nen platten flicken müsste oder wenn ich einen crash hätte 
aus sicherheitsgründen würde ich halt nie alleine bei dunkelheit durch die wälder fahren ...


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau
> ausserdem hab ich alleine richtig schiss im dunklen wald, erst recht wenn ich plötzlich nen platten flicken müsste oder wenn ich einen crash hätte
> aus sicherheitsgründen würde ich halt nie alleine bei dunkelheit durch die wälder fahren ...


 
Geht mir manchmal ebenso, war letztens eine mir etwas unbekanntere Strecke gefahren und fühlte mich die ganze Zeit nicht sonderlich wohl. Der tägliche Weg zur Arbeit geht zwar auch durch den Wald, jedoch kenne ich ihn, die nächsten Häuser sind nicht allzuweit weg, dann gibt es da noch ab un an ein paar Jogger, Walker, Reiter, Hundausführer ......


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ............Vor- und Nachbereitung.............



das ist in meinen augen auch ein sehr ausschlaggebendes argument. ich unterstelle jetzt einem rollenbösewichtwinterpokalpunktegauner, dass er hinterher nicht annähernd soviel wäsche hat, in meinem fall kommt hinzu dass ich das bike mit in die wohnung nehmen muss da kannst du nach zweimal dreckschleuder rein und raustragen gleich mal ne runde aufwischen etc............ vielleicht leih ich mir doch noch ein ergo, auch wenn ich eigentlich keinen platz habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ausserdem hab ich alleine richtig schiss im dunklen wald,


 
Natürlich ist das Risiko höher, aber ich finde es allein im Wald nachts auf dem Bike richtig saug**l


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... vielleicht leih ich mir doch noch ein ergo, auch wenn ich eigentlich keinen platz habe!



tipp des tages : werf die couch raus (taugt eh nur für den köter  ) und stell ein ergo oder spinner hin. je nach modell sitzt man auch halbwegs bequem drauf und kann prima in die glotze gucken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vielleicht leih ich mir doch noch ein ergo, auch wenn ich eigentlich keinen platz habe!


 
Mein erster Versuch (nicht selbst gekauft) war so'n Aldi-Teil. Das hab' ich innerhalb von zwei Wochen plattgefahren 

Danach habe ich mir einen Kettler Spin-Trainer gekauft, der hält


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein erster Versuch (nicht selbst gekauft) war so'n Aldi-Teil. Das hab' ich innerhalb von zwei Wochen plattgefahren
> 
> Danach habe ich mir einen Kettler Spin-Trainer gekauft, der hält



ich "fahr" die kettler "golf - klasse"   reicht auch und hält.
den spinner hätte ich auch lieber, aber aus liebe zu meinen katzen hab ich darauf verzichtet. das freilaufende schwungrad hätte ansonsten sicher schon einen der tiger platt gemacht ...
von daher kommt für mich nur ein "geschlossenes" system in frage.


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

@fux: das mit der couch rauswerfen erklärst aber dann DU meiner holden, ja!
@wahltho: kaufen kommt nicht in frage, ich würde kein geld für sowas ausgeben. meine schwippschwägeringroßcousineirgendwas hat glaub ich son teil.


----------



## caroka (14. November 2007)

Die Genesungswünsche scheinen zu helfen. 

@Maggo
Klar kenn ich Dich.


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @fux: das mit der couch rauswerfen erklärst aber dann DU meiner holden, ja!



die kann ja dann zu mir auf die couch kommen. aber das wiederum erklärst DU dann meiner


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die kann ja dann zu mir auf die couch kommen. aber das wiederum erklärst DU dann meiner



die kann ich ja dann mit auf den ergotrainer nehmen. aber wem erklären wir dann was?


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die kann ich ja dann mit auf den ergotrainer nehmen. aber wem erklären wir dann was?



 

gibts eigentlich tandem-ergometer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die kann ja dann zu mir auf die couch kommen. aber das wiederum erklärst DU dann meiner


 


Maggo schrieb:


> die kann ich ja dann mit auf den ergotrainer nehmen. aber wem erklären wir dann was?


 

Das wird jetzt aber kompliziert ...... dann vielleicht doch lieber im Regen draussen Biken


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt aber kompliziert ...... dann vielleicht doch lieber im Regen draussen Biken



der kater und ich sagen doch schon die ganze zeit, das indoor-biken "anders" ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der kater und ich sagen doch schon die ganze zeit, das indoor-biken "anders" ist


 
Habt Ihr den Team-Gedanken der alten Griechen verinnerlicht


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der kater und ich sagen doch schon die ganze zeit, das indoor-biken "anders" ist


 
Irgendwie schon ..... vielleicht sollte ich auch mal indoor biken ...... da mein FitnessBike jedoch auf der A***** im Fitnesscentre steht und sich dort meistens mehere Menschen quälen, werde diese bestimmt etwas seltsam aus ihrer verschwitzten Wäsche schauen, sollte ich dort zu zweit auf dem Spinner sitzen.


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

@Maggo: Heute hättest Du nicht das Problem gehabt zu schnell zu sein. Der Wind hat auf NW bis NNW gedreht und in Taunusnähe auch etwas nachgelassen.

@Maggo & Fux: Ich hätte noch `ne Zweisitzer-Couch zu der ich eure  tragen und sie platzieren könnte. Da würde ich dann bestimmt noch dazwischen passen!  

@Nightrider: Ich fahre ja jeden Abend bei Dunkelheit durchs Feld Nachhause. Und um die Jahreszeit treffe ich da keine S** mehr. Macht mir fast immer genauso wenig Spaß, wie nachts alleine im Wald fahren. In Gesellschaft ist das was anderes, da macht es mir richtig Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: Heute hättest Du nicht das Problem gehabt zu schnell zu sein. Der Wind hat auf NW bis NNW gedreht und in Taunusnähe auch etwas nachgelassen.


 
Ich hatte heute morgen Wind aus E 




Arachne schrieb:


> @Nightrider: Ich fahre ja jeden Abend bei Dunkelheit durchs Feld Nachhause. Und um die Jahreszeit treffe ich da keine S** mehr. Macht mir fast immer genauso wenig Spaß, wie nachts alleine im Wald fahren. In Gesellschaft ist das was anderes, da macht es mir richtig Spaß!


 
Mir macht das fahren in der Gruppe bekanntlich auch viel Spass, bin aber auch sehr gerne mal alleine unterwegs und nachts eigentlich sogar lieber alleine als in der Gruppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Ich hab' ja Freitag wieder Frei-Tag und überlege derzeit, ob ich mal die FFM-Umrundung, die Gerd, Ratte, Maggo und Carsten am ersten Tag des WP gefahren sind, angehe.

Ist immer wieder cool auf 'ner richtig langen Tour mit 'nem MTB auch mal 'nen Schnitt über 20 zu fahren   

Falls wer Interesse hätte mitzufahren, einfach melden


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute morgen Wind aus E


Dass es lokal kleine Unterschiede gibt, ist ja normal. Das hier ist jetzt aber übertrieben...  



wahltho schrieb:


> Mir macht das fahren in der Gruppe bekanntlich auch viel Spass, bin aber auch sehr gerne mal alleine unterwegs und nachts eigentlich sogar lieber alleine als in der Gruppe


Ich hoffe es klappt demnächst mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt!


----------



## Tonino (14. November 2007)

ich genieße es in Dunkelheit allein durch Wald und Feld. Mp3-Player an und los....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es klappt demnächst mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt!


 
Am Popo: Was geht denn am w/e?


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' ja Freitag wieder Frei-Tag und überlege derzeit, ob ich mal die FFM-Umrundung, die Gerd, Ratte, Maggo und Carsten am ersten Tag des WP gefahren sind, angehe.
> 
> Ist immer wieder cool auf 'ner richtig langen Tour mit 'nem MTB auch mal 'nen Schnitt über 20 zu fahren
> 
> Falls wer Interesse hätte mitzufahren, einfach melden



Auf dieser Strecke schaffst Du den 20er Schnitt nur, wenn Du nicht so viel Gas gibst.  Für uns war das als WP-Auftakt `ne Vorgabe, an die uns der Carsten auch immer erinnerte.


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ... Mp3-Player an und los....



Das sollte ich auch mal probieren!


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Popo: Was geht denn am w/e?



Dieses Wochenende habe ich kein Auto,  möchte also schon fahren!


----------



## Tonino (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das sollte ich auch mal probieren!



das erhöht den Spaß erheblich......

von Hörbüchern von Dan Brown würde ich aber abraten...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auf dieser Strecke schaffst Du den 20er Schnitt nur, wenn Du nicht so viel Gas gibst.


 
Da kommt man sich aber im Vergleich zu RR-lern dann mal nicht wie 'ne arme Wurst vor


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' ja Freitag wieder Frei-Tag und überlege derzeit, ob ich mal die FFM-Umrundung, die Gerd, Ratte, Maggo und Carsten am ersten Tag des WP gefahren sind, angehe.
> 
> Ist immer wieder cool auf 'ner richtig langen Tour mit 'nem MTB auch mal 'nen Schnitt über 20 zu fahren
> 
> Falls wer Interesse hätte mitzufahren, einfach melden


 
Da ich am Freitag Frei-Tag habe werde ich auch was schönes unternehmen













Gibt leider nur 2 WPP 

Aber trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende habe ich kein Auto,  möchte also schon fahren!


 
Supi, soll zwar kalt aber trocken sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das sollte ich auch mal probieren!


 
Ich hör' ja immer Radio über meine Handy, wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: Heute hättest Du nicht das Problem gehabt zu schnell zu sein. Der Wind hat auf NW bis NNW gedreht und in Taunusnähe auch etwas nachgelassen.



ich bin ja geographisch bekanntlich nicht der versierteste, weiß aber dass ich heut früh stellenweise ordentlich gegenwind hatte. gerade in taunusnähe, also so ab eschborn wars schon gut sprürbar. gebracuht hab ich 93minuten, also 10 mehr als gestern. entweder geht die heimfahrt heut also schneller oder es gibts sogar nen punkt mehr.
ich freu mich auf mein spezi..........


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das sollte ich auch mal probieren!



ich könnte nicht ohne. gerade ohne trailanteil ist es extrem unterhaltsam, wenn nicht sogar notwendig. 
letzten wp hab ich mir ein höhrbuch draufgespielt und mit mir selbst abgemacht nur beim laufen weiterhöhren zu dürfen. das hat dann manchmal schon noch gut motiviert.


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

stichwort wochenende:

sonntag darf ich leider a****. samstag bekomme ich besuch und muss für den abend einiges vorbereiten. ich werde sicherlich fahren, wohl aber alleine und nicht alllzu lang.


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Supi, soll zwar kalt aber trocken sein



Bis heute Morgen haben sie sogar Sonne für Freitag voraus gesagt!


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> sonntag darf ich leider a****. samstag bekomme ich besuch und muss für den abend einiges vorbereiten. ...



Schade!


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schade!



stimmt, sehr schade!!


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich beantrage schonmal ein Treffen zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit gemeinsamer Auffahrt



Ich fürchte, für die Dauer dieses Events bekommt mich da keiner in die Nähe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (14. November 2007)

@breezler

gut ...bring unser team noch etwas nach vorne  

ich habe gestern etwas geschwächelt und mich, bei dem regen, von der arbeit abholen lassen..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt, sehr schade!!


 
Total schade


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, für die Dauer dieses Events bekommt mich da keiner in die Nähe...



Huch wieso das denn?  
War die letzten beiden Jahre dort, und war superklasse. 2006 sogar mit unfreiwillger Übernachtung, da kein Bike dabei, und der Bus schon weg war


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> @breezler
> 
> gut ...bring unser team noch etwas nach vorne
> 
> ich habe gestern etwas geschwächelt und mich, bei dem regen, von der arbeit abholen lassen..



Mach ich doch jeden Tag  

Ich gugg grad ausm Fenster 
Schneeregen in Dreieich  der langsam in Schnee übergeht. 
Ich sollt mir mal doch so langsam über einen neuen HR Gedanken machen


----------



## Tonino (14. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Mach ich doch jeden Tag
> 
> Ich gugg grad ausm Fenster
> Schneeregen in Dreieich  der langsam in Schnee übergeht.
> Ich sollt mir mal doch so langsam über einen neuen HR Gedanken machen



wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue sehe ich, außer das der fette, arbeitslose  Nachbar wieder einen Porno schaut, einen bedekten Himmel aber es ist noch trocken. Das war es aber auch gestern noch um diese Zeit.


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue sehe ich, außer das der fette, arbeitslose  Nachbar wieder einen Porno schaut, einen bedekten Himmel aber es ist noch trocken. Das war es aber auch gestern noch um diese Zeit.



Hm, schon wieder vorbei, und nun blauer Himmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (14. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Hm, schon wieder vorbei, und nun blauer Himmel



Na, das sind mal Kapriolen. 
Da heißt es dann rauf auf die Rolle, runter von der Rolle rauf aufs Fahrrad, runter vom Fahrrad rauf auf die Rolle. 
DVD rein, raus, rein, raus......


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Na, das sind mal Kapriolen.
> Da heißt es dann rauf auf die Rolle, runter von der Rolle rauf aufs Fahrrad, runter vom Fahrrad rauf auf die Rolle.
> DVD rein, raus, rein, raus......



Hm, die Rolle bringt mich nur nicht heim


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Na, das sind mal Kapriolen.
> Da heißt es dann rauf auf die Rolle, runter von der Rolle rauf aufs Fahrrad, runter vom Fahrrad rauf auf die Rolle.
> DVD rein, raus, rein, raus......


 

Oh schick  das Rein-Raus Spiel macht Spass


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Oh schick  das Rein-Raus Spiel macht Spass



Sach e mal sowas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mach ich doch net


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

*Betrug !!!!!!* 


Schweiz lockt mit sexy Skilehrern

und wer lockt mich


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Betrug !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Schweiz lockt mit sexy Skilehrern
> ...



Boarder blauchen keine Ski-Lehrer(innen)


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue sehe ich, außer das der fette, arbeitslose  Nachbar wieder einen Porno schaut ...



wo wohnst du denn


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Boarder blauchen keine Ski-Lehrer(innen)



stimmt


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Total schade



aber echt voll schade


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

gude!!
ich seh ja nur noch 25 Beiträge bis zu K-Frage!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

Wetter für Lenzhahn
0,7°C 
wolkig.. hin und wieder en Schneeschauer!


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich habe gestern etwas geschwächelt und mich, bei dem regen, von der arbeit abholen lassen..



*skandaaaaaal !!!*

wegen schlechtwetter hab ich noch nie vor der heimfahrt gekniffen. vor der hinfahrt dagegen schon öfter


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gude!!
> ich seh ja nur noch 25 Beiträge bis zu K-Frage!!



pssssst ....


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gude!!
> ich seh ja nur noch 25 Beiträge bis zu K-Frage!!



Da werd ich sicher wieder net mitreden können, da ich mich 10 vor drei on the bike mache


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Da werd ich sicher wieder net mitreden können, da ich mich 10 vor drei on the bike mache



ist ja noch ewig hin. aber kannst dich gern jetzt schon vom acker machen


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> pssssst ....



ist da etwa schon jemand in Lauerstellung


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ist da etwa schon jemand in Lauerstellung



wer, wo, was


----------



## arkonis (14. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Logischerweise mit der Behauptung, gestern sei nicht Ansichtssache gewesen. Es ist immer Ansichtssache und jeder darf seine Meinung dazu haben. Und meine Meinung ist eben, daß draußen immer schöner ist, ich aber bei extreme Witterungsbedingungen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen den Indoor-Sport vorziehe.
> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr auf der Rolle/Ergo sitzt, aber bei mir ist das eine anstrengende Sache, die zwar im GA-Bereich stattfindet, aber durch die fehlende Kühlung durchaus anstrengend ist. Vor allem bedeutet für mich 105 min Rolle auch 105 min Treten. Da läßt man nicht mal die Beine baumeln, wenn eine Abfahrt kommt oder auch nur, um kurz um eine Kurve zu fahren. Daher hab ich nach der Rolle dickere Beine, als nach einer entsprechend langen Tour.



genau so sehe ich das auch, es ist bei mir zumindest so das ich die Knie spüre und auf Dauer soll es auch nicht so gut sein mit kalten Knie zu fahren.
Rolle ist aber richtig langweilig, selbst mit einem Video ist das nichts.
Besser ist Spinning, der Nachteil dabei ist das im hohen Puls gefahren wird  und der häufige Positionwechsel auch nicht unstrittig ist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer, wo, was



    

  

ich werd naher aufn Feldberg fahrn    mal bissi Schneeerfahrung sammeln, un logischerweise auch WPP's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

13


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

schüler müsste man nochmal sein ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schüler müsste man nochmal sein ...




   
aber glaub mir....
schüler in der 12/13 Klasse is nicht schön...
weil du da voll aufs ABI hinarbeitest


alles bis 11Kl einschließlich is richtig gechillt


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

schön winterlich aufm feldi ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

10


----------



## arkonis (14. November 2007)

soso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

mal sehn wie viel da oben liegt!


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aber glaub mir....
> schüler in der 12/13 Klasse is nicht schön...
> weil du da voll aufs ABI hinarbeitest
> 
> ...



hab von der 7. bis zur 10. mehr mit sitzenbleiben gekämpft, als ab der 11


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

7


----------



## arkonis (14. November 2007)

2


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

scuss


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

nochmal


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

Hui BUU!!


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

mist ....


----------



## arkonis (14. November 2007)

zu spät


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

'NEEEEIEIEIEIN zu FRÜH!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

Bei mir hat der Proxy auf der A***** verweigert


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

FUX  glückwunsch!!


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mist ....



und ich dachte, dass wird nix. kunde am telefon, 30 sec. - falle und trotzdem geschafft  

schnell noch die sig anpassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> vor der hinfahrt dagegen schon öfter


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ich dachte, dass wird nix. kunde am telefon, 30 sec. - falle und trotzdem geschafft
> 
> schnell noch die sig anpassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Oh, schon wieder 1k rum? 

Glückwunsch Fux


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Während ihr hier k-Fragen löst, hab` ich mich um WPPs gekümmert!  Von bewölkt über Sonnenschein bis Graupel hatte ich alles...  Ach ja, und Wind immer aus der falschen Richtung!?


----------



## Tonino (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo wohnst du denn



ich bin auf der A***** und das ist in Hausen FFM. Nebenan ist so ein plattenbauähnliches Gebäude in dem allerlei zwielichtige Gestallten hausen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Während ihr hier k-Fragen löst, hab` ich mich um WPPs gekümmert!  Von bewölkt über Sonnenschein bis Graupel hatte ich alles...  Ach ja, und Wind immer aus der falschen Richtung!?


 
 Brav! 

Ich hab' diesmal noch nicht einmal mitbekommen, dass wieder eine K-Frage ansteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Während ihr hier k-Fragen löst, hab` ich mich um WPPs gekümmert!  Von bewölkt über Sonnenschein bis Graupel hatte ich alles...  Ach ja, und Wind immer aus der falschen Richtung!?



ich wer mich jetzt auch um WPP's kümmern...
jetzt gehts aufn Fedli 

tschöö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich wer mich jetzt auch um WPP's kümmern...
> jetzt gehts aufn Fedli
> 
> tschöö


 
Wer bitte ist Fedli und denk dran: Für S*x gibt es keine WP-Punkte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach ja, und Wind immer aus der falschen Richtung!?


 
Schei$$e, etwa immer Rückenwind? - Rückenwind ist beim WP in der Tat ganz schlecht


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und ich dachte, dass wird nix. kunde am telefon, 30 sec. - falle und trotzdem geschafft
> 
> schnell noch die sig anpassen



congratulations. dir gönn ich das!! und das mit dem kunden am telefon kenn ich auch irgendwoher 
ich war in der mittagspause.


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

servus maggo


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich bin auf der A***** und das ist in Hausen FFM. Nebenan ist so ein plattenbauähnliches Gebäude in dem allerlei zwielichtige Gestallten hausen


 
Deswegen heisst es ja auch FFM Hausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> congratulations. dir gönn ich das!! und das mit dem kunden am telefon kenn ich auch irgendwoher
> ich war in der mittagspause.



mit 5 k-fragen vorsprung leicht geplauscht   

was gabs denn lecker zu essen ?


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Boarder blauchen keine Ski-Lehrer(innen)


 
Naja bei ner Hübschen lern ich auch nochmal Skifahren .... wenn's denn sein muss



Immer offen und flexible sein ... oder wie der Hesse sagt .... 

"Immer horsche, immer gugge"


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

würd jetzt auch gern auf feldi fahrn ...
bis ich heimkomm, is schon wieder dunkel und die rolle im a******zimmer lauert mir auf ...


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich wer mich jetzt auch um WPP's kümmern...
> jetzt gehts aufn Fedli
> 
> tschöö


 






so ist es brav


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer bitte ist Fedli und denk dran: Für S*x gibt es keine WP-Punkte



Feldberg     


un des andere is schon klar   
also tschöö


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so ist es brav


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Feldberg
> 
> 
> un des andere is schon klar
> also tschöö





--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



ob er nochmal in die gänge kommt


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mit 5 k-fragen vorsprung leicht geplauscht
> 
> was gabs denn lecker zu essen ?



zu1) ups, sinds nur noch 5 stück?? 
zu2) spaghetti mit paprikacarbonara


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> würd jetzt auch gern auf feldi fahrn ...
> bis ich heimkomm, is schon wieder dunkel und die rolle im a******zimmer lauert mir auf ...



ja so ne rolle iss schon blöd.........


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

........es müsste eigentlich mindestens 2punkte pro viertel stunde rolle geben. oder besser drei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> würd jetzt auch gern auf feldi fahrn ...
> bis ich heimkomm, is schon wieder dunkel und die rolle im a******zimmer lauert mir auf ...


 
Vorm dunklen Wald haste Angst, aber vor der Rolle, die Dir im a*****zimmer auflauert nicht


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schei$$e, etwa immer Rückenwind? - Rückenwind ist beim WP in der Tat ganz schlecht



  

Meine Rheingaurunde viel mir viel schwerer, als gestern. Der Rheinweg zwischen Schierstein und Eltville ist mittlerweile auch wieder von Pfützen übersät.

Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich heute Morgen, bedingt durch den partiellen Rückenwind, mehr Gas gegeben habe als gestern. Hatte einen deutlich höheren Puls, war einige Minuten früher hier.


----------



## Tonino (14. November 2007)

na, jetzt schneit es hier aber......


und schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gibt einmal die
> 
> http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte/Reifen/Spikereifen/ICESPIKERvonSCHWALBE.aspx
> 
> ...





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sind beides die 30 Drahtreifen
> 
> gute Nacht @ radde


 


mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke und sch***** dann kosten die ja das Doppelte wie in Germanien


 


Arachne schrieb:


> Bringservice?


 
Hoi Gerd, ich glaub ich käme auf den Bringservice zurück  Wenn möglich 
Ich würde dann evtl. am Montag bescheid geben....Geht das?


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ........es müsste eigentlich mindestens 2punkte pro viertel stunde rolle geben. oder besser drei.....



ganz deiner meinung  



wahltho schrieb:


> Vorm dunklen Wald haste Angst, aber vor der Rolle, die Dir im a*****zimmer auflauert nicht



ja, so ist das. im zimmer ist ja auch dunkel  



Tonino schrieb:


> na, jetzt schneit es hier aber......
> 
> 
> und schon wieder vorbei.



war hier genau so. bin mal gespannt, ob ich so nen schneeschauer auf der heimreise abbekomme oder heute mal trocken bleibe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> war hier genau so. bin mal gespannt, ob ich so nen schneeschauer auf der heimreise abbekomme oder heute mal trocken bleibe


 
Ich hoffe es regnet oder schneeregnet in Strömen, damit Du einen Ausgleich für die Rollerei im Warmen & Trockenen bekommst


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Gerd, ich glaub ich käme auf den Bringservice zurück  Wenn möglich
> Ich würde dann evtl. am Montag bescheid geben....Geht das?



Klar, gerne!  Aber vielleicht sagt der Gresi mal, wo er die für 30  gesehen hat!? Beim Hibike, bei dem ich vorbei fahren könnte, kosten sie 35 . Ebenso bei bike-components. Bei Actionsports bekommt man sie für 32,90 . Da lohnt die Bestellung verglichen mit Hibike auch nicht. Bei cycle-aix 37, bike-mailorder 40, ...


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, gerne!  Aber vielleicht sagt der Gresi mal, wo er die für 30  gesehen hat!? Beim Hibike, bei dem ich vorbei fahren könnte, kosten sie 35 . Ebenso bei bike-components. Bei Actionsports bekommt man sie für 32,90 . Da lohnt die Bestellung verglichen mit Hibike auch nicht. Bei cycle-aix 37, bike-mailorder 40, ...


 
ob 30 oder 35 wäre mir egal, wenn verfügbar gleich einpacken 
bei meinem Händler kosten sie 120 CHF, Online kosten sie 105 CHF ..... was aufjedenfall deutlich mehr als 35 EUR sind 

Ich schau jetzt nochmal bei einem anderen Onlineshop vorbei und dann sag ich bescheid....


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ob 30 oder 35 wäre mir egal, wenn verfügbar gleich einpacken
> bei meinem Händler kosten sie 120 CHF, Online kosten sie 105 CHF ..... was aufjedenfall deutlich mehr als 35 EUR sind
> 
> Ich schau jetzt nochmal bei einem anderen Onlineshop vorbei und dann sag ich bescheid....


 
Das billigste in der Schweiz sind 54 EUR .... also wenn du mir 2 zum Stk-Preis von 35 oder billiger mitbringen könntest (oder der Sabine mitgeben) könnte ich mich ja hinreisen lassen ein leckeres Käsefondue oder Raclette zu offerieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das billigste in der Schweiz sind 54 EUR .... also wenn du mir 2 zum Stk-Preis von 35 oder billiger mitbringen könntest (oder der Sabine mitgeben) könnte ich mich ja hinreisen lassen ein leckeres Käsefondue oder Raclette zu offerieren



in dem Fall ist mitgeben ausgeschlossen!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2007)

ei gude wie!

30 oder 32,90 ist ja wohl kaum nennenswert 

Actionsports is auch mein günstigster...der hatte die aber wohl mal für 29,90 drin (hab ich gehört)


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Live & off the record von Shakira ist der absolute Hammer!!!!!


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> 30 oder 32,90 ist ja wohl kaum nennenswert
> 
> Actionsports is auch mein günstigster...der hatte die aber wohl mal für 29,90 drin (hab ich gehört)



Gut, dann werden es 35, weil Versandtkostenfrei!


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

hier geht gerade die Welt weiß unter...


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es regnet oder schneeregnet in Strömen, damit Du einen Ausgleich für die Rollerei im Warmen & Trockenen bekommst



  



Arachne schrieb:


> *Shakira*  ist der absolute Hamme



stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hier geht gerade die Welt weiß unter...



machs gut, gerd


----------



## Tonino (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hier geht gerade die Welt weiß unter...



und wo ist hier??


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Live & off the record von Shakira ist der absolute Hammer!!!!!


 


wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt


 
Habt ihr die als Bravo Starschnitt 

Würde gut neben Nena passen


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> und wo ist hier??



auf jeden fall nicht hier, denn da scheint die sonne


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> stimmt



Ojos Asi fängt so`n bisschen wie Hells Bells an! .....uuuuuh, Gänsehaut!


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> und wo ist hier??



Biebrich. Seh nix mehr, muß mal das Licht anmachen...


So, besser!


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ojos Asi fängt so`n bisschen wie Hells Bells an! .....uuuuuh, Gänsehaut!



ihre musik wär da zweitrangig


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habt ihr die als Bravo Starschnitt
> 
> Würde gut neben Nena passen



Aaaaaaahhhrgg......


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Biebrich. Seh nix mehr, muß mal das Licht anmachen...


 

*AUGEN AUF*


* *


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *AUGEN AUF*
> 
> 
> * *



das hat er bei shakira wohl auch noch nie gemacht. hört sich bloß die mucke an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> machs gut, gerd


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Womit wir endlich wieder beim Thema wären!!!! *lechtzsabbertropf*


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Womit wir endlich wieder beim Thema wären!!!! *lechtzsabbertropf*



hormonstau


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

ich lass mal die hose fallen ...


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

... um mir meine radhose anzuziehen. net was ihr schon wieder denkt


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

so, ab in die kälte  

... scheint trocken zu bleiben


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nena...........



miss achselhaartoupet!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2007)

gleich gehts zu einem Laden der Tchibo verkauft...der hat wieder die beheizten Einlegesohlen und weil ich ja ständig kalte Füsse hab...vor allem beim Bergabfahren  werd ich mir die wohl zulegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hier geht gerade die Welt weiß unter...


 












G E I L ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> G E I L ! ! !



 Ist schon wieder heller geworden. Hier unten bleibt sowieso selten bis nie was liegen.


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> miss achselhaartoupet!!


 
Würd ich auch nicht von der Be****** aber lassen wir das, ist noch vor 20:00 uhr


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Uuuuaaaah, mich fröstelts!! Die Intros sind dermaßen ge*l!!


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Uuuuaaaah, mich fröstelts!! Die Intros sind dermaßen ge*l!!


 

was guckst du dir denn an ???  

Shakira on ice ..... gerüttelt nicht geschnürt


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was guckst du dir denn an ???
> 
> Shakira on ice ..... gerüttelt nicht geschnürt



Video wäre bestimmt auch nicht schlecht!  Auf dem Cover ist nicht sehr viel geschnürt...


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Hormonstau


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>




















du darfst nur 20 bilder einfügen. mal schaun wer als erster soweit ist.


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hormonstau



das hat damit nichts zu tun.ich freu mich drauf endlich dahin zu dürfen wo der wind in meine richtung pfeift und es bestimmt noch zu hageln oder graupeln anfängt.


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du darfst nur 20 bilder einfügen. mal schaun wer als erster soweit ist.


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das hat damit nichts zu tun.ich freu mich drauf endlich dahin zu dürfen wo der wind in meine richtung pfeift und es bestimmt noch zu hageln oder graupeln anfängt.



whow, so früh schon?!


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

jawoll.um punkt 1700 fällt hier der hammer.


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jawoll.um punkt 1700 fällt hier der hammer.


 
Dann pass mal gleich auf deine Füsse auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

mach ich.

kennt ihr den schon:

da stehn zwei mantafahrer und treten sich in einer tour unentwegt gegnseitig in die weichteile. kommt ein dritter vorbei und fragt:
"sacht ma, tut das nich weh wie sau?"
daraufhin manni:
"nö, wir haben doch stahlkappenschuhe an.!"


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach ich.
> 
> kennt ihr den schon:
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

tschüss.


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Da war einer zu viel. Laß` Dich nicht ärgern!


----------



## ratte (14. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gleich gehts zu einem Laden der Tchibo verkauft...der hat wieder die beheizten Einlegesohlen und weil ich ja ständig kalte Füsse hab...vor allem beim Bergabfahren  werd ich mir die wohl zulegen


Hmmm, hier gab's die Sachen noch nicht im Laden.  
Die Heizsohlen hab ich zwar schon, da war aber noch so das ein oder andere Teil, was ich haben wollte.

Nabend erstmal...
...oder wie ich zur Zeit zu sagen pflege: *hust* *röchel* *schnief*


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hmmm, hier gab's die Sachen noch nicht im Laden.
> Die Heizsohlen hab ich zwar schon, da war aber noch so das ein oder andere Teil, was ich haben wollte.
> 
> Nabend erstmal...
> ...oder wie ich zur Zeit zu sagen pflege: *hust* *röchel* *schnief*



`N Abend,

von Tchibo? Da verkaufen sie sogar `nen Rückenprotektor! Wäre was für mich...

Pflege Dich!


----------



## Tonino (14. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hmmm, hier gab's die Sachen noch nicht im Laden.
> Die Heizsohlen hab ich zwar schon, da war aber noch so das ein oder andere Teil, was ich haben wollte.
> 
> Nabend erstmal...
> ...oder wie ich zur Zeit zu sagen pflege: *hust* *röchel* *schnief*



die Winterstrümpfe ( Thermo-Funktionsstrümpfe) fand ich ganz interessant!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2007)

Also bei uns hatten sie zumindest schon diese lange Sportunterwäsche stehen, dafür die Sohlen nicht  der Laden hatte aber nur ne kleine Tchibo Ecke, daher bin ich guter Dinge das der HIT mit seinem größeren Tchiboaufbau meine Bedürfnisse abdeckt  zumindest hatte er sie letztes Jahr...


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Hier in Biebrich, in einer Seitenstraße der Äppelallee, haben wir einen eigenen Tchibo-Laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (14. November 2007)

Ich fahre heute Abend mal zum REWE in Schwalbach, dort gibt es auch so eine Tchibo Wand.


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

Zurück vom Home-Ride. Supergeiles Wetter.


----------



## wissefux (14. November 2007)

so, bin wieder von der rolle  

habs diesmal auch mit dvd starr tv probiert !
geht irgendwie besser  
erster dvd-versuch lief mit den toten hosen und ich muß sagen, ich hab in gleicher zeit einen ganzen km mehr gefahren als sonst. woran das wohl gelegen hat


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier in Biebrich, in einer Seitenstraße der Äppelallee, haben wir einen eigenen Tchibo-Laden.



Bei Tchibo gibts auch so ne Art Sturmhaube, die sehen nicht schlecht aus.

btw. Arachne, wieso nicht beim Schlittenhunderennen auf den Feldberg?


----------



## ratte (14. November 2007)

Ich war heute beim REWE und im MTZ, beide hatten nur die Kinderklamotten, die Ski/Snowboardsachen aber noch nicht. 
Naja, ich werde die Sachen schon noch bekommen.


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Zurück vom Home-Ride. Supergeiles Wetter.



Mist. drei Stunden net voll bekommen  

Wie war das mit dem Selbstzitat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

hallo!!
bin wieder da!!!
sagt mal ... ham die Leute noch keinen MTB'ler aufm Feldberg gesehn???

ein Frau fragte mich beim hochstrampeln, was ich denn verbrochen hätte


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hallo!!
> bin wieder da!!!
> sagt mal ... ham die Leute noch keinen MTB'ler aufm Feldberg gesehn???
> 
> ein Frau fragte mich beim hochstrampeln, was ich denn verbrochen hätte



Am Wochenende wollt mir einer mein Breezer abkaufen


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich war heute beim REWE und im MTZ, beide hatten nur die Kinderklamotten, die Ski/Snowboardsachen aber noch nicht.
> Naja, ich werde die Sachen schon noch bekommen.



N'Abend und Gute Besserung ....

Muss Sagen ich fand diese Tschibo unterwäsche nicht wirklich toll ...... Da gibt es besser wenn auch nicht zu dem Preis ......

steh halt auf Odlo 


und jetzt ab unter die Dusche, es knirscht wenn ich die Zähne bewege


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Am Wochenende wollt mir einer mein Breezer abkaufen



leute gibts 
war aber echt hammer gei*
da oben liegen teils über 10cm Schnee!!! 
aber leute.....hammer ge*l 
Schnee, -4°C , Sonne, ............ , 11WPP's 
hab ganz genau ZWEI andere Biker gesehn...  
Bilder un Daten folgen


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hallo!!
> bin wieder da!!!
> sagt mal ... ham die Leute noch keinen MTB'ler aufm Feldberg gesehn???
> 
> ein Frau fragte mich beim hochstrampeln, was ich denn verbrochen hätte



Hast mich nicht gekriegt


----------



## Angsthase 62 (14. November 2007)

an alle Tchiboliebhaber,

die beheizbaren Einlegesohlen gibt es erst ab dem 22.11. 2007.
Werde sie mir dann auch kaufen 
ein Mädchen mit kalten Füßen 

LG Angsthase 62 / Antje


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Bei Tchibo gibts auch so ne Art Sturmhaube, die sehen nicht schlecht aus.
> 
> btw. Arachne, wieso nicht beim Schlittenhunderennen auf den Feldberg?



Hmmm, vielleicht, weil ich mich in der Kälte lieber selbst bewege. Zwar dann gerne in einer Gruppe, aber dann nicht unbedingt in einer Menschenmasse.


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> an alle Tchiboliebhaber,
> 
> die beheizbaren Einlegesohlen gibt es erst ab dem 22.11. 2007.
> Werde sie mir dann auch kaufen
> ...



Danke für die Info!


----------



## Arachne (14. November 2007)

So, werde mich jetzt mal an das Projekt, meinen heutigen Zeitplan wenigstens einigermaßen einzuhalten, machen! 

EDIT auch wenn ich mich gerade super schwer von Shakira losreißen kann...


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Bei Tchibo gibts auch so ne Art Sturmhaube, die sehen nicht schlecht aus.



Ich hab mir eine von Löffler gegönnt sitzt perfekt und verrutscht nicht, kann dir die wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, werde mich jetzt mal an das Projekt, meinen heutigen Zeitplan wenigstens einigermaßen einzuhalten, machen!
> 
> EDIT auch wenn ich mich gerade super schwer von Shakira losreißen kann...



Lass die Finer von den Frauen, jetzt ist WP angesagt 

Naja Ausnahmen dürfen gemacht werden


----------



## caroka (14. November 2007)

Mannomann,

hab gerade mit meiner Tochter Englisch gelernt. Sorry, aber sind die noch richtig im Kopf?  Null Struktur....wie sollen die Kinder das denn lernen und dann noch ein Jahr verkürzt.     :kotz:
Begreifen die nicht, dass es für manches Zeit braucht, dass man nicht alles nach wirtschaftlichen Aspekten ausrichten kann, wenn es funktionieren soll. 
Hohlköppe oder Betrüger?????


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast mich nicht gekriegt



grml 


 
noch nicht gekriegt


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier in Biebrich, in einer Seitenstraße der Äppelallee, haben wir einen eigenen Tchibo-Laden.



der hat nur restposten.
guten abend, ich bin daheim und es war toll!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mannomann,
> 
> hab gerade mit meiner Tochter Englisch gelernt. Sorry, aber sind die noch richtig im Kopf?  Null Struktur....wie sollen die Kinder das denn lernen und dann noch ein Jahr verkürzt.     :kotz:
> Begreifen die nicht, dass es für manches Zeit braucht, dass man nicht alles nach wirtschaftlichen Aspekten ausrichten kann, wenn es funktionieren soll.
> Hohlköppe oder Betrüger?????



jaaajaaa die hessische Bildungspolitik   
ich versteh dich voll und ganz 
ich macht zwar immernoch 13 jahre... dennoch gibts bei uns auch so aufreger wie z.B. das die Lehrpläne in der Oberstufe dermaßen vollgestopft sind....  
un das alles beste ist,  dass Frau Wolf davon ausgeht, dass Schüler generell nichts vergessen!!


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmm, vielleicht, weil ich mich in der Kälte lieber selbst bewege. Zwar dann gerne in einer Gruppe, aber dann nicht unbedingt in einer Menschenmasse.



kannst dich ja bewegen, oder kuschelst Dich an die Husky´s. Dachte schon Du hättest Angst vor Hunden


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, werde mich jetzt mal an das Projekt, meinen heutigen Zeitplan wenigstens einigermaßen einzuhalten, machen!
> 
> EDIT auch wenn ich mich gerade super schwer von Shakira losreißen kann...



deswegen mp3 player. heutzutage gibt es mobiltelefone (das ist das was bei dir mmer ausgeht wenn es klingelt) die das an bord haben.


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

@caro: was soll man sagen, es geht um maschienen und nummern


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

Nur mal so ne Zwischenbemerkung

Team: Gebt alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2007)

ei gude wie!

unser HIT hatte auch nicht die Einlegesohlen, aber schon Ski-Birllen und ähnliches...
aber wenns die ja erst ab 22.11. gibt, passt das ja


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

Sooo
hier mal die Daten von heute
36km; durchschnitt km/h 13,45; Fahrzeit 2:45h
un noch en paar bildchen


----------



## Maggo (14. November 2007)

@iggy:

geil. und darum beneide ich dich! ich glaub ich bin am samstag um 7:00 oder so an der hohemark.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy:
> 
> geil. und darum beneide ich dich! ich glaub ich bin am samstag um 7:00 oder so an der hohemark.



  
nur zu empfehlen macht richtig Spaß
vorallem die blicke der ganz leute sin lustig...
bin da hochgestrampelt... un da meinte ein kleines Kind :,, Papa Papa! achtung ein Fahrradfahrer''  der Vater darauf:,, jaja''

der hat geguckt als ich an ihm vorbei bin


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mannomann,
> 
> hab gerade mit meiner Tochter Englisch gelernt. Sorry, aber sind die noch richtig im Kopf?  Null Struktur....wie sollen die Kinder das denn lernen und dann noch ein Jahr verkürzt.     :kotz:
> Begreifen die nicht, dass es für manches Zeit braucht, dass man nicht alles nach wirtschaftlichen Aspekten ausrichten kann, wenn es funktionieren soll.
> Hohlköppe oder Betrüger?????



Das frag ich mich jeden Tag 

Guten Abend Caro, schön dass es dir wieder besser geht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy:
> 
> geil. und darum beneide ich dich! ich glaub ich bin am samstag um 7:00 oder so an der hohemark.



was machsten da mitten in der Nacht?

falls grad jemand ne Schnellspanner-VR-Nabe braucht, hier gibbet ne gute für günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2007)

@ wahltho: wie fahren sich die ICE Spiker denn auf nicht-Schnee&Eis? zb nassen Wurzeltrails. Könnte mir vorstellen das die auf nassen Wurzeln weniger leicht wegrutschen wie normale Reifen. Könnte mir auch vorstellen das der sich irgendwie unruhig fährt und vermutlich nen mords Rollwiderstand hat?


----------



## Breezler (14. November 2007)

Würd mir auch gern ne Pulsuhr holen. Wieso sei mal dahin gestellt

Empfehlungen? Ausser was man zum Batt-Wechsel einschicken muß  

Ich liebäugel mit der Polar CS 400er


----------



## caroka (14. November 2007)

Es ging und geht mir ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## oldrizzo (14. November 2007)

ich habe von meiner heutigen kleinen tour ein paar fotos in unseren blog gestellt... so siehts bei uns aus.

http://www.rockriders.de/besidethetrack/?p=191


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. November 2007)

meine liebe leutchen
ich geh heut glaub mal früh ins bett.....
also machts gut 
[email protected]
ich träum jetzt vom Winterwonderland aufm Feldberg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Y E A H ! ! !












Bin zurück, war heute abend ingesamt nochmal drei voll Stunden im Taunus unterwegs.

Es war megageil und ich hätte noch ewig weiterfahren können, wenn ich nicht langsam mal nach Hause gemusst hätte 

Es hat einen Mordsspass gemacht - voll fett!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Der Hochtaunus ist aber derzeit nur mit Winterausrüstung befahrbar. Es liegt Schnee und die Wegeg sind vereist - geil


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2007)

ei gude Thomas

@ iggi: son 2008er Canyon AM wär sicher was für dich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. November 2007)

so denn, ich geh heut auch mal früher, muss ja noch die ein oder andere Kleinigkeit auskurieren. Gute Nacht @ all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ wahltho: wie fahren sich die ICE Spiker denn auf nicht-Schnee&Eis? zb nassen Wurzeltrails. Könnte mir vorstellen das die auf nassen Wurzeln weniger leicht wegrutschen wie normale Reifen. Könnte mir auch vorstellen das der sich irgendwie unruhig fährt und vermutlich nen mords Rollwiderstand hat?



 Natürlich haben die Dinger generell mehr Grip, auf Asphalt sind sie natürlich recht laut, höheren Rollwiderstand merk ich aber kaum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so denn, ich geh heut auch mal früher, muss ja noch die ein oder andere Kleinigkeit auskurieren. Gute Nacht @ all



Nacht Gresi, sorry aber ich hab das mit dem Spacer verschwitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich habe von meiner heutigen kleinen tour ein paar fotos in unseren blog gestellt... so siehts bei uns aus.
> 
> http://www.rockriders.de/besidethetrack/?p=191



sehr geil ...... schlage dich zum Photgraphen des Jahres vor ...... doch sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## oldrizzo (14. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sehr geil ...... schlage dich zum Photgraphen des Jahres vor ...... doch sehr schöne Bilder



handyphotograph bitte ....   habe meine cam nicht dabei gehabt. der war es zu kalt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. November 2007)

So GN8 @All 

Bin todmüde und wir gehen jetzt bald schlafen


----------



## Zilli (14. November 2007)

Guude zusammen,


Maggo schrieb:


> stichwort wochenende:
> 
> sonntag darf ich leider a****. samstag bekomme ich besuch und muss für den abend einiges vorbereiten. ich werde sicherlich fahren, wohl aber alleine und nicht alllzu lang.





Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy:
> geil. und darum beneide ich dich! ich glaub ich bin am samstag um 7:00 oder so an der hohemark.


klingt ja wirklich ernst 
hmmmm..... wenn ich bis dahin im Kopp wieder frei und fit bin .... Du mit Deinem Speci ?  Frühstück mitnehmen ?


----------



## arkonis (14. November 2007)

ich habe mir schon überlegt wegen dem Streik mit der Taunusbahn nach Königstein und dann mit dem Bike runter über den Winterstein nach Friedberg, dürfte auch Punkte geben  Es liegt aber Schnee überall auf dem Berg was das ganze etwas problematisch gestaltet.


----------



## Zilli (14. November 2007)

@Teamkollegen: Respekt (und schöne Stimmung beim Iggi); ich hoffe ich kann bald wieder mitmischen .
Gute N8 @all


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der hat nur restposten.
> guten abend, ich bin daheim und es war toll!!



Ok, aber in Hofheim, etwas unterhalb der Eisdiele, ist einer.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> deswegen mp3 player. heutzutage gibt es mobiltelefone (das ist das was bei dir mmer ausgeht wenn es klingelt) die das an bord haben.



hab` eigentlich zwei mp3-Player. Sogar einen ipod! Muß mich mal damit auseinander setzen...


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich habe von meiner heutigen kleinen tour ein paar fotos in unseren blog gestellt... so siehts bei uns aus.
> 
> http://www.rockriders.de/besidethetrack/?p=191



Ge*le Bilder!  Irgendwann möchte ich mir das dort auch mal anschauen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

moin !

frisch heute da draussen  , aber zum glück trocken


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Moin Moin

Ich kann teilweise weisse Strassen vermelden und -3° 

Erstmal Kaffee einpfeifen

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Erstmal Kaffee einpfeifen



 Hab' auch gerade 'nen doppelten Espesso neben mir stehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Y E A H ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mit Winterausrüstung... meinst du da spikereifen??
also ich war ja auch gestern oben un es ging eig relativ gut hoch   
da muss ich sagen Fat Albert un Albert... 

un du hast ja soo recht, es is da oben so hammer geil!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2007)

übrigens
Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber zum glück trocken


Bei uns ist alles voller Schneematsch. Igitt!


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei uns ist alles voller Schneematsch. Igitt!



 

wenn man auch auf der falschen seite vom berg wohnt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mit Winterausrüstung... meinst du da spikereifen??



Moin,

ja, ich meinte Spike-Reifen, ohne die hätte ich mich gestern nicht sicher gefühlt, insb. bergab auf den vielen vereisten Stellen.

Rauf gekommen wäre ich (wahrscheinlich) auch ohne Spikes, aber Spass, insb. runter hätte es mir keinen gemacht...


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude zusammen,
> 
> 
> klingt ja wirklich ernst
> hmmmm..... wenn ich bis dahin im Kopp wieder frei und fit bin .... Du mit Deinem Speci ?  Frühstück mitnehmen ?



wäre ne überlegung wert. spezi iss bis dahin aber sicher noch krank, macht aber nix, so langsam gewöhn ich mich an die 1000kilo.........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

@Gresi, Iggy: Ich hab' gerade 2,5cm Spacer rausgesucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

So, auf geht's Richtung FFM - cu


----------



## ratte (15. November 2007)

Morgen zusammen.

Geht mal ein paar Pünktchen für mich mit sammeln.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Geht mal ein paar Pünktchen für mich mit sammeln.



*blinzelblinzelgääähhhn*

Guten Morgen,

bist Du brav und kurierst Dich aus, oder unvernünftig?


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

So richtig mild sieht es da draußen ja nicht aus.  Muß ich wirklich raus??? Wie gut, dass ich mir keinen Hund leisten kann!


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Am Popo: Was geht denn am w/e?





Arachne schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende habe ich kein Auto,  möchte also schon fahren!



Muß ich relativieren:

Ich helfe beim DIMB-Stand auf der Sportiva (HAFA) in WI. Werde also wahrscheinlich nur da hin und wieder zurück fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bist Du brav und kurierst Dich aus, oder unvernünftig?


Ich und brav? 
Ne, bin daheim geblieben und habe die A... schön deligiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn man auch auf der falschen seite vom berg wohnt ...


 
Bei uns lag' auch etwas Schnee auf den Strassen und Wegen, aber nur bis kurz vorm Gimbi ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muß ich relativieren:
> 
> Ich helfe beim DIMB-Stand auf der Sportiva (HAFA) in WI. Werde also wahrscheinlich nur da hin und wieder zurück fahren.


 
Moin Gerd,

Roger that.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So richtig mild sieht es da draußen ja nicht aus.  Muß ich wirklich raus??? Wie gut, dass ich mir keinen Hund leisten kann!


 
Es ist ziemlich schattig mit Wind aus E bis NE


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich und brav?
> Ne, bin daheim geblieben und habe die A... schön deligiert.


 
Gute Besserung


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich und brav?
> Ne, bin daheim geblieben und habe die A... schön deligiert.


 
Gut so 

kannst du meine A***** auch delegieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> klingt ja wirklich ernst
> hmmmm..... wenn ich bis dahin im Kopp wieder frei und fit bin .... Du mit Deinem Speci ?  Frühstück mitnehmen ?


 


Maggo schrieb:


> wäre ne überlegung wert. spezi iss bis dahin aber sicher noch krank, macht aber nix, so langsam gewöhn ich mich an die 1000kilo.........


 
Nur nochmal an Euch der Hinweis: Ab ca. 500m liegt Schnee & Eis auf den Wegen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich das bis Samstag ändert, das mit dem Eis wird m.E. eher noch schlimmer werden. Es ist also entsprechende Vorsicht geboten


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur nochmal an Euch der Hinweis: Ab ca. 500m liegt Schnee & Eis auf den Wegen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich das bis Samstag ändert, das mit dem Eis wird m.E. eher noch schlimmer werden. Es ist also entsprechende Vorsicht geboten



wird wohl zeit, mein altes ghost wieder zu reaktivieren und die reifen mal aufzupumpen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wird wohl zeit, mein altes ghost wieder zu reaktivieren und die reifen mal aufzupumpen


 
 Falls Du im Hochtaunus biken möchtest definitiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Falls Du im Hochtaunus biken möchtest definitiv



ist nur die frage, ob ich überhaupt dazu komm ...
der samstag ist schon verplant, vielleicht am sonntag ...


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

@ Arachne

Bitte Bitte ein Carepaket


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich und brav?
> Ne, bin daheim geblieben und habe die A... schön deligiert.



 

ich meinte das auch nur temporär partiell. Die generelle Ausrichtung kenne ich ja...


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gut so
> 
> kannst du meine A***** auch delegieren



Super Idee!   Äh, radde...


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> Bitte Bitte ein Carepaket



 Brrrrrrrrrr...  

Vielleicht sollte ich doch zu dem demnächst hier stattfindenden Schlittenhunderennen und mir auch was mitbringen!


----------



## ratte (15. November 2007)

Bei dem Wetterchen da draußen ist es schon schwierig, die Füße still zu halten.
Ein wenig frische Luft schnappen wird gleich mal drin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Gerd,
> 
> Roger that.



steht morgen Grüngürtel? Ab wann, welcher Pulsbereich?


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetterchen da draußen ist es schon schwierig, die Füße still zu halten.
> Ein wenig frische Luft schnappen wird gleich mal drin sein.



aber nicht auf dem Rad!


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ein wenig frische Luft schnappen wird gleich mal drin sein.



mach halt das fenster mal auf


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

Laberstunde...


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laberstunde...



viel spaß


----------



## Tonino (15. November 2007)

moin moin


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laberstunde...



bei mir auch


----------



## Tonino (15. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> deswegen mp3 player. heutzutage gibt es mobiltelefone (das ist das was bei dir mmer ausgeht wenn es klingelt) die das an bord haben.



ich hab vorher auch immer mit dem Handy Musik gehört aber mit der Zeit wurde das lästig weil immer nur original Kopfhörer passen und die irgendwann den Geist aufgeben. Außerdem ist es wesentlich schwerer und unhandlicher als mein Creative Zen Stone. Außerdem geht das Handy beim Laufen irgendwann kaputt und es ist zu teuer um das zu riskieren.


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2007)

an mein ericcson passen auch ersatzkopfhörer mit 3,5mm klinke.


----------



## Tonino (15. November 2007)

echt...welches ist das denn...an mein altes ericsson passten nur original kpfhörer...außer an das kabel, da kann man 2,5er klinker dran machen glaube ich. die kosten dann aber wieder mehr als die 3,5 klinke. ich hatte das sony ericsson walkman.(weiß orange)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> steht morgen Grüngürtel? Ab wann, welcher Pulsbereich?


 
Wann könntest Du denn?

Rasen will ich nicht...


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Die Adresse für alle die ein gutes Velo suchen, das stabil sein sollte und nicht mit einer Unzahl an Gängen zu verwirren sucht 

http://www.militaervelo.ch/

http://www.militaerveloshop.ch/index.html

http://www.militaerveloshop.ch/militaervelo/militaervelo-93.html


----------



## Tonino (15. November 2007)

jaja...die Schweizer..


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wann könntest Du denn?
> 
> Rasen will ich nicht...



Wenn, dann würde ich gerne so früh fahren, dass man nicht rasen braucht, um bei Helligkeit locker wieder zurück zu sein. Start also schon Vormittags (10:00 Uhr?). Hatte an einen Puls von 130-140 gedacht. Zu wenig für Dich?

In Fechenheim könnte man optional bei einem Bäcker halten, Kaffee trinken/frühstücken.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Laberstunde...





Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir auch



bei mir war`s ok; wie immer halt viel zu lang!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn, dann würde ich gerne so früh fahren, dass man nicht rasen braucht, um bei Helligkeit locker wieder zurück zu sein. Start also schon Vormittags (10:00 Uhr?). Hatte an einen Puls von 130-140 gedacht. Zu wenig für Dich?
> 
> In Fechenheim könnte man optional bei einem Bäcker halten, Kaffee trinken/frühstücken.


 
 Klingt super 

Mir wäre es lieb, wenn ich z.b. um 10:00 Uhr in fbh starten könnte und wir uns dann so gegen 10:30 Uhr an der Werksbrücke in Höchst treffen würden, um von dort aus gemeinsam zu starten.


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir wäre es lieb, wenn ich z.b. um 10:00 Uhr in fbh starten könnte und wir uns dann so gegen 10:30 Uhr an der Werksbrücke in Höchst ...



ich glaub, dass schaff ich morgen nicht ganz. sonst könnten wir gemeinsam bis zur werksbrücke rollen ...


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> echt...welches ist das denn...an mein altes ericsson passten nur original kpfhörer...außer an das kabel, da kann man 2,5er klinker dran machen glaube ich. die kosten dann aber wieder mehr als die 3,5 klinke. ich hatte das sony ericsson walkman.(weiß orange)



frag mich mal. kann auch 2,5 sein, ich glaube es waren 3,5mm ich gugg heut abend mal.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klingt super
> 
> Mir wäre es lieb, wenn ich z.b. um 10:00 Uhr in fbh starten könnte und wir uns dann so gegen 10:30 Uhr an der Werksbrücke in Höchst treffen würden, um von dort aus gemeinsam zu starten.



Klingt auch super!  Allerdings würde ich die Tour gerne im Uhrzeigersinn befahren und mich deshalb lieber an der Füßgängerbrücke über die Nidda (unweit des Schlosses), kurz vor deren Mündung in den Main, mit Dir treffen. RH hat auch Interesse bekundet. Er würde dann in Heddernheim zu uns stoßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klingt auch super!  Allerdings würde ich die Tour gerne im Uhrzeigersinn befahren und mich deshalb lieber an der Füßgängerbrücke über die Nidda (unweit des Schlosses), kurz vor deren Mündung in den Main, mit Dir treffen. RH hat auch Interesse bekundet. Er würde dann in Heddernheim zu uns stoßen.


 
Da würd ich ja auch mal wieder  gerne mitfahren ....


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da würd ich ja auch mal wieder  gerne mitfahren ....



Ob ich es mal schaffe um den See zu fahren?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klingt auch super!  Allerdings würde ich die Tour gerne im Uhrzeigersinn befahren und mich deshalb lieber an der Füßgängerbrücke über die Nidda (unweit des Schlosses), kurz vor deren Mündung in den Main, mit Dir treffen. RH hat auch Interesse bekundet. Er würde dann in Heddernheim zu uns stoßen.


 
Dann lieber etwas weiter Nidda-aufwärts an der nächsten Fussgängerbrücke aus Holz (vorher kommt von der Mündung aus gesehen noch ein Wehr)

-> siehe Pfeil auf Karte


----------



## Tonino (15. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> frag mich mal. kann auch 2,5 sein, ich glaube es waren 3,5mm ich gugg heut abend mal.



den Kopfhörer steckst du dann aber nicht direkt ins Handy sondern in die Fernbedienung am Kabel?


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ob ich es mal schaffe um den See zu fahren?


 
Da gibt es leider nur ne Strasse drumherum .... für dich wäre eher 

http://www.bikeguide.ch/sport/zuerich/manyhill1.htm

interessant


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann lieber etwas weiter Nidda-aufwärts an der nächsten Fussgängerbrücke aus Holz (vorher kommt von der Mündung aus gesehen noch ein Wehr)
> 
> -> siehe Pfeil auf Karte



prima!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da gibt es leider nur ne Strasse drumherum .... für dich wäre eher
> 
> http://www.bikeguide.ch/sport/zuerich/manyhill1.htm
> 
> interessant



haha


----------



## Maggo (15. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> den Kopfhörer steckst du dann aber nicht direkt ins Handy sondern in die Fernbedienung am Kabel?



si.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

ei gude wie!



wahltho schrieb:


> @Gresi, Iggy: Ich hab' gerade 2,5cm Spacer rausgesucht



 sind die auch schwarz und glänzend *ansprüchestell*  danke an dieser Stelle schonmal, bin halt immernoch krank und dadurch wird sich das Abholen momentan noch nicht so leicht gestalten, iggi scheint auch keine Lust zu haben nach Fischbach zu rollen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> 
> 
> sind die auch schwarz und glänzend *ansprüchestell*  danke an dieser Stelle schonmal, bin halt immernoch krank und dadurch wird sich das Abholen momentan noch nicht so leicht gestalten, iggi scheint auch keine Lust zu haben nach Fischbach zu rollen.


 
Sie sind scharz und glänzen, 2 x 1cm, 1 x 0,5cm (mit Aufschrift X-tasy)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

danke 
und was wiegen sie


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja, ich meinte Spike-Reifen, ohne die hätte ich mich gestern nicht sicher gefühlt, insb. bergab auf den vielen vereisten Stellen.
> 
> Rauf gekommen wäre ich (wahrscheinlich) auch ohne Spikes, aber Spass, insb. runter hätte es mir keinen gemacht...



jo
also ich denke schnell runter wäre mit meinen sicherlich nicht gegangen... dennoch locker rollen war durchaus drin


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> 
> 
> sind die auch schwarz und glänzend *ansprüchestell*  danke an dieser Stelle schonmal, bin halt immernoch krank und dadurch wird sich das Abholen momentan noch nicht so leicht gestalten, iggi scheint auch keine Lust zu haben nach Fischbach zu rollen.



Samstag könnt ich evtl mal nach fischbach rollen oder vllt sonntag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jo
> also ich denke schnell runter wäre mit meinen sicherlich nicht gegangen... dennoch locker rollen war durchaus drin


 
Sei nur vorsichtig, diese Eisplatten sind nicht ohne, da liegt man schnell mal auf der Fresse und auf dem Eis tut das so richtig weh!, manchmal verbergen die sich auch unter Schnee, sieht dann ganz harmlos aus 

Frank, 'nen Bekannter von uns aus Ruppsch, der letztens mit seiner Frau auch mit in KH war, hat sich auf so einer Eisplatte mal gelegt und sich den Oberschenkelhals gebrochen. Er ist nur knapp an 'ner Hüftprothese vorbeigekommen und insgesamt zwei Jahre Spass gehabt


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sei nur vorsichtig, diese Eisplatten sind nicht ohne, da liegt man schnell mal auf der Fresse und auf dem Eis tut das so richtig weh!, manchmal verbergen die sich auch unter Schnee, sieht dann ganz harmlos aus
> 
> Frank, 'nen Bekannter von uns aus Ruppsch, der letztens mit seiner Frau auch mit in KH war, hat sich auf so einer Eisplatte mal gelegt und sich den Oberschenkelhals gebrochen. Er ist nur knapp an 'ner Hüftprothese vorbeigekommen und insgesamt zwei Jahre Spass gehabt



 uhuuu

naj wie ja auch gesagt.... hab halt immer auch bissi geguckt, da zu fahren wo nicht die ganze kinners mit ihren schlitten runter sind... un da wars schon ok...
aber logo aufpassen muss man sonst  

 


und das wäre eher ungünstig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> uhuuu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist nicht nur ungünstig, das ist richtig mies gewesen damals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das ist nicht nur ungünstig, das ist richtig mies gewesen damals


 
... und in meinem Alter hat man da noch wesentlich länger was von, als ihr Jungspunde


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das ist nicht nur ungünstig, das ist richtig mies gewesen damals



du meinst deine kollision mit der tribühne


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sei nur vorsichtig, diese Eisplatten sind nicht ohne, da liegt man schnell mal auf der Fresse und auf dem Eis tut das so richtig weh!, manchmal verbergen die sich auch unter Schnee, sieht dann ganz harmlos aus
> 
> Frank, 'nen Bekannter von uns aus Ruppsch, der letztens mit seiner Frau auch mit in KH war, hat sich auf so einer Eisplatte mal gelegt und sich den Oberschenkelhals gebrochen. Er ist nur knapp an 'ner Hüftprothese vorbeigekommen und insgesamt zwei Jahre Spass gehabt



Au!

Letzten WP war ich dabei als jemand auf `ner getarnten Eisplatte wegrutschte!  Hat zwar wohl ordentlich weh getan, aber zum Glück war nicht noch mehr passiert!


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Au!
> 
> Letzten WP war ich dabei als jemand auf `ner getarnten Eisplatte wegrutschte!  Hat zwar wohl ordentlich weh getan, aber zum Glück war nicht noch mehr passiert!


 
Ich will ein Carepacket 

musste heute schon sehr langsam fahren, da einige Schnelle Kurven mit wechselnden Bodenbelegen, Schnee Laub und fiese kleine Wasserkanäle mit, wahlweise Holz oder Metall .....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> du meinst deine kollision mit der tribühne



genau die...müsste Nov. 2003 gewesen sein und meldet sich immernoch hin und wieder


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich will ein Carepacket
> 
> musste heute schon sehr langsam fahren, da einige Schnelle Kurven mit wechselnden Bodenbelegen, Schnee Laub und fiese kleine Wasserkanäle mit, wahlweise Holz oder Metall .....



 Bei den Metallwasserkanälen helfen die Spikes aber auch nichts...


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei den Metallwasserkanälen helfen die Spikes aber auch nichts...


 
Vieleicht funkt es dann aber schön


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei den Metallwasserkanälen helfen die Spikes aber auch nichts...



wenn man schnell genug ist schon, dann bilden sich kleine Funzen und durch dessen Hitze verdampft die Feuchtigkeit und das Gitter wird trocken und bietet somit Grip 

is halt alles pure Theorie die vermutlich in der Praxis nicht so gut funktioniert


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenn man schnell genug ist schon, dann bilden sich kleine Funzen und durch dessen Hitze verdampft die Feuchtigkeit und das Gitter wird trocken und bietet somit Grip
> 
> is halt alles pure Theorie die vermutlich in der Praxis nicht so gut funktioniert


 
wahrscheinlich bei Mach12 ....... aber dann habe ich andere Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich bei Mach12 ....... aber dann habe ich andere Probleme



du meinst durch den Fahrtwind bekommst du dann ne kalte Nase?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich bei Mach12 ....... aber dann habe ich andere Probleme


 
Wie der Typ bei den Darwin Awards, der sich die Feststoffrakete hinten auf den Pick-Up geschnallt hat und vergessen hat, dass man die Dinger nicht wieder ausschalten kann


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2007)

irgentwie hab ich heut keine Lust mich zu bewegen


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2007)

deswegen hör ich jetzt ganz laut musik
Rammstein etc...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

wolltest du nicht biken?
und deine Bremsbeläge liegen immernoch hier....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

uiuiui

da is der Clip von dem Speedrekord aufm Bike, das zweite von unten 
http://www.spiegel.de/videos/0,1518,archiv-2007-262,00.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich ein Speedstuff Dirt Devil DH fender front in Transparent herbekomme?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

781


----------



## powderJO (15. November 2007)

könnt ihr mir bitte hamz schnell sagen, ab wo ich mittlerweile mit schnee zu rechnen habe im taunus. fuchstanz? oder schon früher?


----------



## ratte (15. November 2007)

Boah, Jungs, mir fällt die Decke auf den Kopf. War zwar mal eine Runde draußen und hab ein wenig Unfug getrieben, aber ich hasse es, so neben der Spur zu sein.  
Gut, dass mich gerade niemand ertragen muss.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Boah, Jungs, mir fällt die Decke auf den Kopf. War zwar mal eine Runde draußen und hab ein wenig Unfug getrieben, aber ich hasse es, so neben der Spur zu sein.
> Gut, dass mich gerade niemand ertragen muss.



  Gut, dass Du gerade niemanden ertragen mußt, der es noch besser als Du schafft schwer ertragbar zu sein!


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Heute war es fast soweit ...... Aus der Garage raus um die Ecke gebogen und fast abgeschmiert ..... zum Glück zu Fuss und ohne Bike 

War heute ganz schön im Ar*** .... Beine Schlapp, gekeuscht wie ein altes Brauereipferd, mehr rollen gelassen denn gefahren ...... Nicht schön .... Morgen ist Bikeruhetag 

Morgen gehts in den Schnee     

Obwohl heute am Morgen sah ich zeitweise aus wie ein Schneemann


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

Irgendwie bin ich durch die Laberstunde am Vor-/Mittag WPP-mäßig nicht da, wo ich heute eigentlich sein wollte.  Ich bin aber auch irgendwie nicht gewillt, das heute Abend noch nach zu holen...  Naja, morgen wird es wieder ein paar geben!


----------



## ratte (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gut, dass Du gerade niemanden ertragen mußt, der es noch besser als Du schafft schwer ertragbar zu sein!


Denkst Du da an jemanden bestimmten?  


mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute war es fast soweit ...... Aus der Garage raus um die Ecke gebogen und fast abgeschmiert ..... zum Glück zu Fuss und ohne Bike


 Glück gehabt. 


> Morgen gehts in den Schnee


Viel Vergnügen.  


> Obwohl heute am Morgen sah ich zeitweise aus wie ein Schneemann


Siehst Du morgen wohl auch aus, wenn es Dich mal kräftig zerlegt.


----------



## ratte (15. November 2007)

Boah, Jungs, verwendet mal weniger Smilies. Man kann Euch ja nichtmals mehr zitieren.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Boah, Jungs, verwendet mal weniger Smilies. Man kann Euch ja nichtmals mehr zitieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Boah, Jungs, mir fällt die Decke auf den Kopf. War zwar mal eine Runde draußen und hab ein wenig Unfug getrieben, aber ich hasse es, so neben der Spur zu sein.
> Gut, dass mich gerade niemand ertragen muss.



warst aber lang am offenen fenster


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>
















wer ist eigentlich für die smilie-limitierung verantwortlich  

ich hab da so einen verdacht ...


----------



## ratte (15. November 2007)

Wieviele Versuche hast Du jetzt eigentlich für Deinen Beitrag gebraucht, Fux?


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wieviele Versuche hast Du jetzt eigentlich für Deinen Beitrag gebraucht, Fux?



schon ein paar


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Musste heute Morgen auch den Unterschied zwischen Formula K24 und Magura HS33 feststellen ...... Trocken alles fein ..... nass hmmm hmmm hmmm .... das war ganz schön knapp mit mir, der Kurve und den Büschen 



und auf der A****** angekommen klebten am Boster mindestens 1000kg Eis, Schnee, Matsch, Laub, Dackel ... und was noch so alles auf dem Weg lag




PS: Freiwillige Smiley Selbstbeschränkung (FSS) auf 5 Smilies im Post


----------



## ratte (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: Freiwillige Smiley Selbstbeschränkung (FSS) auf 5 Smilies im Post


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

ohjeohje 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX-KoDH-VGQ


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Musste heute Morgen auch den Unterschied zwischen Formula K24 und Magura HS33 feststellen ...... Trocken alles fein ..... nass hmmm hmmm hmmm .... das war ganz schön knapp mit mir, der Kurve und den Büschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     









 Pussie!!!


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ohjeohje
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX-KoDH-VGQ



und, fährst Du immer noch Auto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und, fährst Du immer noch Auto?



Bahn und Fahrrad


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und, fährst Du immer noch Auto?



hast du dir schon alle 5 teile reingezogen


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hast du dir schon alle 5 teile reingezogen



Ne, mittlerweile zwei. Jetzt unterbreche ich auch erstmal, denn auch der allerschönste A******tag hat mal ein Ende!  

nur noch ein ganz klein wenig shaka shaka shakira!!!


----------



## ratte (15. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ohjeohje
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX-KoDH-VGQ


Und nach der Hitzeperiode kommt die nächste Eiszeit und irgendwelche Tier- und Pflanzenarten werden daher in den nächsten paar Millionen Jahren aussterben. 
Hab's mir nicht angesehen, weil ich den Kommentator schon nach 30 Sekunden satt hatte.


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, mittlerweile zwei. Jetzt unterbreche ich auch erstmal, denn auch der allerschönste A******tag hat mal ein Ende!
> 
> nur noch ein ganz klein wenig shaka shaka shakira!!!



Denke an deine Hormone, sonst hast du ein doppeltes Oberrohr (oder Röhrchen) auf deiner Heimfahrt 

FSS:


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Denke an deine Hormone, sonst hast du ein doppeltes Oberrohr (oder Röhrchen) auf deiner Heimfahrt
> 
> FSS:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Und nach der Hitzeperiode kommt die nächste Eiszeit und irgendwelche Tier- und Pflanzenarten werden daher in den nächsten paar Millionen Jahren aussterben.
> Hab's mir nicht angesehen, weil ich den Kommentator schon nach 30 Sekunden satt hatte.



oh je, wirklich net gut drauf  

aber bezüglich eiszeit und wärmeperiode teile ich deine meinung  
unsere klimaaufzeichnungen sind in der erdgeschichte viel zu kurz, um irgendwelche aussagen treffen zu können ...
seid froh, dass wir in einer wärmeperiode leben  

obwohl, bei ner eiszeit hätten wir das ganze jahr winterpokal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

So Leute war noch ein wenig unterwegs und hab' ein paar Punkte eingefahren


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute war noch ein wenig unterwegs und hab' ein paar Punkte eingefahren


----------



## ratte (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute war noch ein wenig unterwegs und hab' ein paar Punkte eingefahren


Und ich sitze hier den ganzen Tag in meiner Bude .... 
...naja, fast, bin ja ertappt worden. Grüße an Wahline.


----------



## Arachne (15. November 2007)

Uuuuuuuhhhh, Shakira bringt mich um den Verstand! Ja, ,ja, schon gut, welcher Verstand...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

Ich hab das passende Video zu dem Lieblingssmiley gefunden, aber nur die Bewegung, der "Text" is irgendwie dämlich 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrJwXpNlsn8


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Und nach der Hitzeperiode kommt die nächste Eiszeit und irgendwelche Tier- und Pflanzenarten werden daher in den nächsten paar Millionen Jahren aussterben.
> Hab's mir nicht angesehen, weil ich den Kommentator schon nach 30 Sekunden satt hatte.



Kann deinen Kommentar nicht ganz verstehen......
Ich teile deine Meinug zu den Warm und Kaltzeiten, auch zu den Abhängigkeiten zu den Schwankungen der Sonnenaktivität, welche eine Auswirkung auf die klmatischen Gegebenheiten haben. 

Vielleicht solltest du dir den Beitrag mal anschauen, fand ihn ganz interessant und nachdenklich stimmend. Nun es wurden meines Erachtens keine bahnbrechenden neuen Erkenntnise dargelegt. Der Beitrag illustrierte vielmehr bestehende wissenschaftliche Zusammenhänge um diese einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen. 
Der Einfluss der Treibhausgase, der Luftverschmutzung durch Staub, Ruß und Asche lässt sich nicht von der Hand weisen. 
Es stimmt es gab Zeiten da waren die Alpen Eisfrei, was auch bald wieder geschehen wird, aber die Geschwindkeit mit der diese natürlichen Resourcen für z.B. Trinkwasser verschwinden ist erschreckend.
S.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Und ich sitze hier den ganzen Tag in meiner Bude ....
> ...naja, fast, bin ja ertappt worden. Grüße an Wahline.



 Danke, werde ich ausrichten und gute Besserung weiterhin


----------



## ratte (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann deinen Kommentar nicht ganz verstehen......


Okay, ich reagier im Moment ziemlich überempfindlich. Geht, so hoffe ich, in Kürze vorbei. 

Ich fand den Anfang einfach so überdramatisch dargestellt mit den Bildern, der Tonfall des Spechers etc.
Bei dem was der Mensch (mich definitv einbezogen, werde mich wohl genauso wenig ändern wie die meisten anderen) so alles anstellt, kann es der Erde nicht schaden, dass die nächste "Klimakatastrophe" etwas schneller eintritt und der Mensch zufällig zu einer der aussterbenden Arten gehört. Die Natur wäre definitv besser dran.
Just my two cents.


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Okay, ich reagier im Moment ziemlich überempfindlich. Geht, so hoffe ich, in Kürze vorbei.
> 
> Ich fand den Anfang einfach so überdramatisch dargestellt mit den Bildern, der Tonfall des Spechers etc.
> Bei dem was der Mensch (mich definitv einbezogen, werde mich wohl genauso wenig ändern wie die meisten anderen) so alles anstellt, kann es der Erde nicht schaden, dass die nächste "Klimakatastrophe" etwas schneller eintritt und der Mensch zufällig zu einer der aussterbenden Arten gehört. Die Natur wäre definitv besser dran.
> Just my two cents.



Das mit den Bildern und dem Tonfall ändert sich auch nicht wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich hab das passende Video zu dem Lieblingssmiley gefunden, aber nur die Bewegung, der "Text" is irgendwie dämlich
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrJwXpNlsn8



Der Gerd steht immo eher auf diese Art 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2KCZuyyuUg

*duckundweg*

Vorsicht nicht Jugendfrei .....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Gerd steht immo eher auf diese Art
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2KCZuyyuUg
> 
> ...




very hot


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bei dem was der Mensch (mich definitv einbezogen, werde mich wohl genauso wenig ändern wie die meisten anderen) so alles anstellt, kann es der Erde nicht schaden, dass die nächste "Klimakatastrophe" etwas schneller eintritt und der Mensch zufällig zu einer der aussterbenden Arten gehört. Die Natur wäre definitv besser dran.
> Just my two cents.



der mensch ist definitiv die einzige rasse auf der welt, die ihre eigene umwelt (und am ende damit sich selbst) zerstört.
traurig aber wahr  

leider kann ich mich da auch nicht von ausnehmen, alleine unser lebensstandard trägt so einiges dazu bei. aber wer will bzw. kann schon auf den ganzen komfort verzichten ?
wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, ist ja nicht mal radfahren umweltfreundlich  

na ja, die erde wird sich schon von uns erholen. am ende werden wir nicht mal  eine min auf der weltzeituhr auf diesem planeten verweilt haben


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2007)

gudee so bin wieder aus der fahrschule da!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, ist ja nicht mal radfahren umweltfreundlich


Naja, Radfahren ist wohl eine der umweltfreundlicheren Erfindungen unserer Spezies. Wenn man es zu genau nimmt, ist eigentlich nur Sterben und zu Kompost verrotten wirklich umweltfreundlich.


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Naja, Radfahren ist wohl eine der umweltfreundlicheren Erfindungen unserer Spezies. Wenn man es zu genau nimmt, ist eigentlich nur Sterben und zu Kompost verrotten wirklich umweltfreundlich.



Nee bei den ganzen Schadstoffen im Körper zählen wir leider auch schon zum Sondermüll ....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. November 2007)

ich verzieh mich mal ins Bett, gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der mensch ist definitiv die einzige rasse auf der welt, die ihre eigene umwelt (und am ende damit sich selbst) zerstört.
> traurig aber wahr



Ganz hart gesagt: Der Mensch ist der Krebs des Organismus Erde


----------



## wondermike (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ganz hart gesagt: Der Mensch ist der Krebs des Organismus Erde



Wie seid Ihr denn heute drauf?  Wir wollen's doch nicht gleich übertreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich verzieh mich mal ins Bett, gute Nacht



Na dann etwas früh aber GN8


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nee bei den ganzen Schadstoffen im Körper zählen wir leider auch schon zum Sondermüll ....


Hm, wenn man also nicht mal umweltfreudnlich sterben kann, dann dürfte man erst gar nicht geboren werden.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ergo wäre Verhütung schon wieder Umweltschutz!


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hm, wenn man also nicht mal umweltfreudnlich sterben kann, dann dürfte man erst gar nicht geboren werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und Latex zerfällt auch noch gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich verzieh mich mal ins Bett, gute Nacht



GN8 Gresi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ergo wäre Verhütung schon wieder Umweltschutz!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie seid Ihr denn heute drauf?  Wir wollen's doch nicht gleich übertreiben.



Ist doch gar nicht so übertrieben, die Erde ist im Prinzip ein grosser Organismus (Stichwort: "Gaia"). Der Mensch ist auch Bestandteil des Organismus. Er zerstört aber durch seine rasante Ausbreitung und seine schädlichen Tätigkeiten selbigen - Bingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht so übertrieben, die Erde ist im Prinzip ein grosser Organismus (Stichwort: "Gaia"). Der Mensch ist auch Bestandteil des Organismus. Er zerstört aber durch seine rasante Ausbreitung und seine schädlichen Tätigkeiten selbigen - Bingo



Denke mal jede Gattung die sich in dem Maße ausbreiten würde, wie es der Mensch macht, würde den Organismus zerstören.
Da ist der Mensch leider nicht so besonders mit


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

und der nucleare supergau (der kommt schon noch eines tages ...) ist quasi die chemotherapie für mutter erde  

also wenn verhütung umweltschutz ist, dann bin ich ja gar net so ein schlechter mensch   

in diesem sinne : gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Denke mal jede Gattung die sich in dem Maße ausbreiten würde, wie es der Mensch macht, würde den Organismus zerstören.



 Natürlich - Auf der Erde ist aber zur Zeit eben der Mensch genau diese Gattung


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und der nucleare supergau (der kommt schon noch eines tages ...) ist quasi die chemotherapie für mutter erde
> 
> also wenn verhütung umweltschutz ist, dann bin ich ja gar net so ein schlechter mensch
> 
> in diesem sinne : gn8



Nacht Fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

GN8 Fux - Und denk' dran: Immer schön Verhüten, der Umwelt zuliebe


----------



## wissefux (15. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Denke mal jede Gattung die sich in dem Maße ausbreiten würde, wie es der Mensch macht, würde den Organismus zerstören.



die sache hat sich aber ohne mensch im gleichgewicht befunden. der mensch zerstört alles, was ihm gefährlich werden kann (siehe bruno der bär).
und nur deshalb können wir unbesorgt in unseren wäldern biken


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Nena


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ganz hart gesagt: Der Mensch ist der Krebs des Organismus Erde



oder er ist ein Virus der die Erde befallen hat....
diese macht er jetzt kaputt un zerstört sich somit selbst


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die sache hat sich aber ohne mensch im gleichgewicht befunden. der mensch zerstört alles, was ihm gefährlich werden kann (siehe bruno der bär).
> und nur deshalb können wir unbesorgt in unseren wäldern biken



bei bruno dem bär sieht man wieder dass das thema mit der rassentrennung noch nicht vom tisch ist...
Knut wird verehrt un bruno erschossen un das nur weil er braun is...bzw war


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Natürlich - Auf der Erde ist aber zur Zeit eben der Mensch genau diese Gattung



Irgendwo haben wir uns wohl einen Vorsprung erarbeitet .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (15. November 2007)

Mal gut, dass man hier schriftlich kommuniziert. Meine Stimme ist nämlich gerade total im A.... 
...obwohl sich das manch einer wohl wünscht, eine Frau die keine Widerworte geben kann. 

Nichts desto trotz werde ich jetzt auch ein wenig Augenpflege betreiben.
Nacht zusammen.


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Mal gut, dass man hier schriftlich kommuniziert. Meine Stimme ist nämlich gerade total im A....
> ...obwohl sich das manch einer wohl wünscht, eine Frau die keine Widerworte geben kann.
> 
> Nichts desto trotz werde ich jetzt auch ein wenig Augenpflege betreiben.
> Nacht zusammen.



Gute Besserung, schöne Träume und schon dich ..... Hilft nichts anderes .....

Sonst kommt der Onkel Doktor mit der Spritze


----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Uuuuuuuhhhh, Shakira bringt mich um den Verstand! Ja, ,ja, schon gut, welcher Verstand...



Vergiss es........ Die gehört mir.. 



Du hast nur eine Kopie.........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Mal gut, dass man hier schriftlich kommuniziert. Meine Stimme ist nämlich gerade total im A....
> ...obwohl sich das manch einer wohl wünscht, eine Frau die keine Widerworte geben kann.
> 
> Nichts desto trotz werde ich jetzt auch ein wenig Augenpflege betreiben.
> Nacht zusammen.



Wahline ist gerade nach Hause gekommen. Jetzt versteh' ich was, Du vorhin meintest 

Schöne Grüße zurück und gute Besserung!


----------



## wondermike (15. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht so übertrieben, die Erde ist im Prinzip ein grosser Organismus (Stichwort: "Gaia"). Der Mensch ist auch Bestandteil des Organismus. Er zerstört aber durch seine rasante Ausbreitung und seine schädlichen Tätigkeiten selbigen - Bingo



Der Mensch schädigt unzweifelhaft die Biosphäre (ob man die jetzt esoterisch als Gaia betrachtet oder nicht...  ) aber von Zerstörung kann ja keine Rede sein. Letztlich leidet der Mensch am meisten an den selbst verschuldeten Umweltproblemen, für die Welt insgesamt ist das bestenfalls ein kleiner Schnupfen.


----------



## arkonis (15. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Okay, ich reagier im Moment ziemlich überempfindlich. Geht, so hoffe ich, in Kürze vorbei.
> 
> Ich fand den Anfang einfach so überdramatisch dargestellt mit den Bildern, der Tonfall des Spechers etc.
> Bei dem was der Mensch (mich definitv einbezogen, werde mich wohl genauso wenig ändern wie die meisten anderen) so alles anstellt, kann es der Erde nicht schaden, dass die nächste "Klimakatastrophe" etwas schneller eintritt und der Mensch zufällig zu einer der aussterbenden Arten gehört. Die Natur wäre definitv besser dran.
> Just my two cents.



oink, in den meisten Berichten kommt aber heraus das die Wirtschaft ein Problem hat. Strom sparen für den Aufschwung  von Aussterben bedroht sind höchstens die Gewinne. 
Ich war eben in Kelsterbach eine Runde biken, da kleben einige Plakate gegen den Flughafenausbau an den Bäumen, unter anderem läutet sich schon das Ende des Erholungsgebietes und des Seegebietes ein.
Ich verzichte daher z.B. bewußt auf exotische Früchte und Import-Blumen.


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> oink, in den meisten Berichten kommt aber heraus das die Wirtschaft ein Problem hat. Strom sparen für den Aufschwung  von Aussterben bedroht sind höchstens die Gewinne.
> Ich war eben in Kelsterbach eine Runde biken, da kleben einige Plakate gegen den Flughafenausbau an den Bäumen, unter anderem läutet sich schon das Ende des Erholungsgebietes und des Seegebietes ein.
> Ich verzichte daher z.B. bewußt auf exotische Früchte und Import-Blumen.



Wir haben dafür es Tessin 

einige lecker Früchte kommen dann von dort per Zug


----------



## arkonis (15. November 2007)

war auch nur ein Beispiel 
Bei uns gibt es Brombeeren und Pflaumen. Daraus läst sich auch Schnaps brennen.


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> war auch nur ein Beispiel
> Bei uns gibt es Brombeeren und Pflaumen. Daraus läst sich auch Schnaps brennen.



lecker, wann ist der fertisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (15. November 2007)

ich trinke nur tee


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich trinke nur tee



umso besser für mich


----------



## arkonis (15. November 2007)

und ich dachte in der Schweiz wird mehr


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> und ich dachte in der Schweiz wird mehr



Das ist da von Kanton zu Kanton verschieden


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

So gehe mal ins Heiabettchen
Wünschen allen kränklichen Plauschern eine gute Besserung und allen gemeinsam schöne Träume und einen schönen Freitag .......

Da ich Morgen einen frei Tag habe denke ich natürlich an euch und fühle mit euch


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2007)

Kurzer "Schwank" zur heutigen Diskussion:

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,517653,00.html

BA fliegt aus Personal Not leer über den Teich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (15. November 2007)

da wo ich mit meiner Schulklasse die Schulfreizeit verbracht hatte war es auf jeden fall ein schlimmes Kanton. Wenn wir im Lift hochgefahren sind war meist ein Einheimischer dabei der meinte sich den Tag zu versüßen, der hat uns dann so derbe zugequalmt das wir dann ziemlich stoned auf die Piste gefallen sind.


----------



## Breezler (16. November 2007)

Moin Moin, heut wars mal richtig kalt


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin Moin, heut wars mal richtig kalt



es ist noch saukalt. irgendwie hab ich meinen handwerker-termin gut terminiert. vielleicht hab ich glück und die temperatur steigt bis nachher auf die 0 grad wieder an


----------



## ratte (16. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,
scheint ja richtig schattig zu sein da draußen. 
Hab die Nase noch nicht raus gesteckt, werde ich aber gleich wohl mal müssen.


----------



## Arachne (16. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin Moin, heut wars mal richtig kalt


war es letzte Nacht schon... 



ratte schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> scheint ja richtig schattig zu sein da draußen.
> Hab die Nase noch nicht raus gesteckt, werde ich aber gleich wohl mal müssen.


Du brauchst nur Bescheid zu sagen: Plauschers helfen untereinander!


----------



## Arachne (16. November 2007)

Ach ja,

guten Morgen auch!

@Thomas: können wir unser Treffen auf 11 Uhr an der Schleuse verschieben?

erstmal Wäsche aufhängen...


----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2007)

Guten Morgen liebe Plauscher 

Hier scheint die Sonne bei gemütlichen  -3.5° 

@ Ratte 

Gute Besserung, hoffe es geht dir heute besser  

@ Gerd

Hätte da auch noch was an Wäsche 

PS: Snowboardhose passt noch


----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2007)

Etwas zur Aufheiterung


----------



## ratte (16. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Etwas zur Aufheiterung...


Sehr nett... 

Hab da gerade auch was nettes im Forum aufgestöbert. Bike-Video mal anders. 

Viel Spaß beim Punkte sammeln und friert euch nichts ab.


----------



## Maggo (16. November 2007)

morsche. es war arschkalt draussen, hoit obend definitiv zwee paa sogge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Thomas: können wir unser Treffen auf 11 Uhr an der Schleuse verschieben?



Moin Gerd,

meinetwegen, aber bitte sei dann pünktlich 

Treffpunkt ist übrigens nicht das Wehr, sondern die erste Fussgängerbrücke aus Holz nach dem Wehr!!!


----------



## Arachne (16. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Sehr nett...
> 
> Hab da gerade auch was nettes im Forum aufgestöbert. Bike-Video mal anders.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Punkte sammeln und friert euch nichts ab.



  Aber ge*ler Trail!


----------



## Arachne (16. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Gerd,
> 
> meinetwegen, aber bitte sei dann pünktlich
> 
> Treffpunkt ist übrigens nicht das Wehr, sondern die erste Fussgängerbrücke aus Holz nach dem Wehr!!!



Die mit den paar Stufen?

Prinzipiell ja egal, liegen ja recht dicht beisammen.

-> Tee!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die mit den paar Stufen?
> 
> Prinzipiell ja egal, liegen ja recht dicht beisammen.
> 
> -> Tee!



Nein, die ohne Stufen, rechts steht eine Bank am Weg


----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Sehr nett...
> 
> Hab da gerade auch was nettes im Forum aufgestöbert. Bike-Video mal anders.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Punkte sammeln und friert euch nichts ab.



Wie g**l ist das denn, Einfach nur Grossartig 

Danke fürs finden


----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die mit den paar Stufen?
> 
> Prinzipiell ja egal, liegen ja recht dicht beisammen.
> 
> -> Tee!





wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, die ohne Stufen, rechts steht eine Bank am Weg



Redet ihr vom gleichen Fluss 

Hoffentlich findet ihr euch


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Redet ihr vom gleichen Fluss
> 
> Hoffentlich findet ihr euch



ich pass mal lieber auf die beiden auf


----------



## Arachne (16. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Redet ihr vom gleichen Fluss
> 
> Hoffentlich findet ihr euch



kannst Du bitte mal vorsichtshalber an der Limmat Ausschau nach mir halten?!


----------



## Arachne (16. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich pass mal lieber auf die beiden auf



Au ja: heute schon gebadet Fux -> *schubs*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kannst Du bitte mal vorsichtshalber an der Limmat Ausschau nach mir halten?!



Kann ich machen 

Viel Spass beim Grüngürtelradelvergnügen 
und fahrt nicht über zuviele Wanderer und Hunde und so, sonst heisst es nachher wieder diese Mountainbikerowdies


----------



## Arachne (16. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann ich machen
> 
> Viel Spass beim Grüngürtelradelvergnügen
> und fahrt nicht über zuviele Wanderer und Hunde und so, sonst heisst es nachher wieder diese Mountainbikerowdies



Danke, und Dir viel Spaß beim Boarden!  Laß` die Finger (und die Latte - äh das Brett) von den Skihasen... 

Hier ist schon den ganzen Morgen ge*lster Sonnenschein!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2007)

So, ich mach' mich jetzt gleich auf, bis denne


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich mach' mich jetzt gleich auf, bis denne



hab soeben den größten teil von wahlthos strecke zum treffpunkt abgefahren. war aber niemand ausser mir unterwegs ...

ob sie sich gefunden haben


----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab soeben den größten teil von wahlthos strecke zum treffpunkt abgefahren. war aber niemand ausser mir unterwegs ...
> 
> ob sie sich gefunden haben



Hoffen wir mal das beste für die zwei Racker


----------



## ratte (16. November 2007)

Ich geh nochmal zum Arzt... 
Zwangsurlaub bis einschließlich nächsten Mittwoch und ich geh ja jetzt schon die Wände hoch.  

Soviel zur Wochendplanung. 
Verdonnert zum vernünftig sein und die Finger vom Rad lassen.
Hat jemand ein paar gute Filme, die er mir vorbei bringen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein paar gute Filme, die er mir vorbei bringen könnte?



definiere "gute fime" ...

bike videos/dvds ?  das wär jetzt zu gemein  ich hätte gern selbst welche fürs rollentraining ... mal gucken, ob ich mir zu weihnachten mal nwd8 auf dvd gönne ...

mach, dass de wieder fit wirst


----------



## ratte (16. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> definiere "gute fime" ...


Schwierig.  
Keine Komödien und Liebesschnulzen. Der Rest ist meist Tagesform.


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Schwierig.
> Keine Komödien und Liebesschnulzen



und "ein gutes jahr" war doch ok, oder


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Der Rest ist meist Tagesform.



und die ist ja bekanntlich grad nicht so optimal  also quasi suboptimal  

ich hoffe mal, dass du diesbezüglich noch genügend auswahl von den anderen bekommst.
ich kann als film bestenfalls "herr der ringe" komplett auf dvd beisteuern (mehr hab ich nicht). wenn du dir da alle extras noch reinziehst, ist das wochenende auch schon rum


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und "ein gutes jahr" war doch ok, oder



ODER..... 
Gute Besserung und mach langsam.....


----------



## ratte (16. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und "ein gutes jahr" war doch ok, oder


okay, ja, aber nichts, was ich mir aus eigenem Antrieb angesehen hätte.  
Herr der Ringe habe ich selber daheim.
Ich glaube, ich muss erstmal Amazon o.ä. durchforsten, um nochmal einen aktuellen Überblick an interessanten Filmen zu bekommen.


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> okay, ja, aber nichts, was ich mir aus eigenem Antrieb angesehen hätte.



ging mir genauso. ich war aber angenehm überrascht von dem film


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe habe ich selber daheim.


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich muss erstmal Amazon o.ä. durchforsten, um nochmal einen aktuellen Überblick an interessanten Filmen zu bekommen.



viel erfolg ...

wir waren letztens in "lissy und der wilde kaiser". war ganz witzig, aber nicht so wirklich der brüller. war am ende wieder froh, nicht im kinopolis mein geld gelassen zu haben, sondern unser schönes kleines kino um die ecke zu unterstützen ...


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

freitag mittag :

nix los im forum
nix los im iph

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel erfolg ...
> 
> wir waren letztens in "lissy und der wilde kaiser". war ganz witzig, aber nicht so wirklich der brüller. war am ende wieder froh, nicht im kinopolis mein geld gelassen zu haben, sondern unser schönes kleines kino um die ecke zu unterstützen ...



den fand ich rischtisch geil!!!ich find bulli aber auch klasse und somit war mir der film "bullinäher" als z.b traumschiff surprise, wobei ich nicht sagen wil dass der schlecht war.


----------



## Breezler (16. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel erfolg ...
> 
> wir waren letztens in "lissy und der wilde kaiser". war ganz witzig, aber nicht so wirklich der brüller. war am ende wieder froh, nicht im kinopolis mein geld gelassen zu haben, sondern unser schönes kleines kino um die ecke zu unterstützen ...



Dann könnt ihr mit meinen Psycho-Massenmörderfilmen sicher nix anfangen


----------



## ratte (16. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... "lissy und der wilde kaiser"...





Maggo schrieb:


> den fand ich rischtisch geil!!!ich find bulli aber auch klasse und somit war mir der film "bullinäher" als z.b traumschiff surprise, wobei ich nicht sagen wil dass der schlecht war.


Naja, mit Bulli ist's bei mir wie mit vielen Dingen, die z.T. endlos ausgeschlachtet werden. Sie werden nicht schlechter, aber ich hab das Interesse dran verloren.


Breezler schrieb:


> Dann könnt ihr mit meinen Psycho-Massenmörderfilmen sicher nix anfangen


Käme drauf an 
Alles was gerade bei Amazon interessant klang, war irgendwie in der Psycho oder Horror-Schiene. Muss ich mir über meinen Gesundheitszustand doch ernstere Gedanken machen?


----------



## Breezler (16. November 2007)

Ich dachte zum Beipiel an so gepflegte Filme wie

Mike Mendez Killers   
Perdita Durango

und ähnliches

Irreversible nicht zu vergessen, aber der ist wirklich hart


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Naja, mit Bulli ist's bei mir wie mit vielen Dingen, die z.T. endlos ausgeschlachtet werden. Sie werden nicht schlechter, aber ich hab das Interesse dran verloren.



... solang du nicht das interesse am radfahren verlierst


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich dachte zum Beipiel an so gepflegte Filme wie
> 
> Mike Mendez Killers
> Perdita Durango
> ...



sagt mir alles nix. aber dafür kann ich bestimmt besser schlafen, als wenn ich diese filme gesehen hätte


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> den fand ich rischtisch geil!!!ich find bulli aber auch klasse und somit war mir der film "bullinäher" als z.b traumschiff surprise, wobei ich nicht sagen wil dass der schlecht war.



schlecht war er ja nicht. hätte mich nur geärgert, wenn ich im kinopolis fast das doppelte hätte zahlen müssen


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

bald geht´s heim


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bald geht´s heim



und jetzt fängst an zu schiffen hier   :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (16. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> und jetzt fängst an zu schiffen hier   :kotz:



SMS von meiner Süssen: So ein K..k hier (Orschel) schneits


----------



## Breezler (16. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bald geht´s heim



Fährt dann schon mal los


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> SMS von meiner Süssen: So ein K..k hier (Orschel) schneits



schnee wär mir lieber. da bleibt man irgendwie trockener als bei regen


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schnee wär mir lieber. da bleibt man irgendwie trockener als bei regen



wobei regen wiederum besser für meine leere zisterne wäre ...

das ganze geht in schneeregen über


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ganze geht in schneeregen über



... und hat scheinbar ganz aufgehört. so ist es mir am liebsten ...


----------



## Miss H (16. November 2007)

Guten Morgen, liebe Plauscher,
bin wieder in der Senkrechten, warum isn hier nix los?   

alle ausgeflogen?

Habe schon wieder die irrsinnige Idee, am WE Skifahren zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (16. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Etwas zur Aufheiterung




ist das der Blick aus Deinem Fenster? Mach lieber den Vorhang zu , sonst kommst Du auf dumme Gedanken  
Und     m a c h   u n s     n i s c h    n e i d i s c h


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2007)

So zurück von der Frankfurtumrundung: 05:01h, 98,3km und leider ein Schnitt knapp unter 20km/h


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2007)

moin leute..
es gibt leute, übher die könnte man sich jeden tag erneut aufregen!


----------



## Breezler (16. November 2007)

Irgendwie war ich heut faul  

Aber WE gehts nach Dietzhölztal, da geht punktemässig alles


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin leute..
> es gibt leute, übher die könnte man sich jeden tag erneut aufregen!



 Was ist denn los


----------



## Breezler (16. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin leute..
> es gibt leute, übher die könnte man sich jeden tag erneut aufregen!





wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn los



Sprich es aus, das hilft


----------



## Maggo (16. November 2007)

zuück. ich habe die heutige flaute in der anstalt genutzt und bin etwas früher gegangen um mir ein bild der aktuellen lage im hochtaunus zu machen fazit:
schön wars, bin bis zum fuxi gekommen, dann wurde es schon langsam dunkler, durch den schnee konnte man aber relativ lang vom restlicht profitieren. der weg oberhlab des victoriatrail war das knackigste stück,ging aber gut zu fahren, etwas gefühl für den trail und deutlich reduzierte geschwindigkeit vorrausgesetzt. leider ist der untere teil des vic. zur zeit platt gemacht, zumindest habe ich trotz lampe den einstieg nicht mehr gefunden,da liegt alles voll mit holz


----------



## schoeac (16. November 2007)

Tachchen allerseits,

habe von Maggo den Tipp bekommen, hier im Plausch-Thread nach Leuten zu suchen, die am WE mal ne Runde durch den Taunus drehen und bereit wären, einen Fast-Anfänger mitzuschleppen.  Da es mich aber vor kurzem nach F wegen der Arbeit verschlagen hat, kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus und würde mich echt über Guides oder irgendeine "Anfänger"-Truppe freuen (oder etwas langsamere Biker/-innen), bei denen ich mich anschließen kann. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar... 

@Maggo: Vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. November 2007)

en guden Abnd wünsch ich


----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2007)

Guten Abend nach Hessen und Umgebung 

weiss zwar nicht was ihr heute so getreiben habt....Also ich hatte sehr viel Spass .... und ich kann nur sagen der Schnee war fanastisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ist das der Blick aus Deinem Fenster? Mach lieber den Vorhang zu , sonst kommst Du auf dumme Gedanken
> Und     m a c h   u n s     n i s c h    n e i d i s c h



Leider nicht .... aber da ist jetzt mehr als eine Spur von meinem Brett im Hang


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 Fux - Und denk' dran: Immer schön Verhüten, der Umwelt zuliebe



das aber am besten mit der Pille, dann gibts nicht so viel Abfall 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Abend nach Hessen und Umgebung
> 
> weiss zwar nicht was ihr heute so getreiben habt....Also ich hatte sehr viel Spass .... und ich kann nur sagen der Schnee war fanastisch



Spass hatte ich auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2007)

nabend ihr plauscher


----------



## caroka (16. November 2007)

Geht morgen was.  Ich bin vormittags in Frankfurt. Fahrt Ihr Später noch ne kleine Runde. Ich hab momentan keinen Überblick.


----------



## caroka (16. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nabend ihr plauscher



Komm erzähl.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Komm erzähl.....



passt schon


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2007)

heut gabs bei mir auf der arbe*** fast ne schlägerei


----------



## caroka (16. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das aber am besten mit der Pille, dann gibts nicht so viel Abfall
> 
> 
> 
> ...............



Wasn Spruch.....Kresi, das ging abber schnell.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. November 2007)

gute Nacht alle zsamme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wasn Spruch.....Kresi, das ging abber schnell.



ich bin ja noch jung, da geht alles noch e bissi schneller


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2007)

@ all
wie sieht des dieses Wochenende mit evtl. Touren aus??
morgen? Sonntag?


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2007)

ich denk ich werd dann mal wieder alleine fahrn 
machts gut gn8!


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das aber am besten mit der Pille, dann gibts nicht so viel Abfall



glaub mir, es gibt besseres wie die pille


----------



## wissefux (16. November 2007)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Geht morgen was.  Ich bin vormittags in Frankfurt. Fahrt Ihr Später noch ne kleine Runde. Ich hab momentan keinen Überblick.





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ all
> wie sieht des dieses Wochenende mit evtl. Touren aus??
> morgen? Sonntag?



N'abend

lasst uns morgen früh mal sehen wegen evtler Touren.

Muss jetzt erstmal ins Bett, bin von heute völlig platt - GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich bin ja noch jung, da geht alles noch e bissi schneller


Frecher Kerl!!!! Die Jugend hat aber auch keinen Respekt mehr vorm Alter.  


wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend
> 
> lasst uns morgen früh mal sehen wegen evtler Touren.
> 
> Muss jetzt erstmal ins Bett, bin von heute völlig platt - GN8


Ich bin jetzt nicht mehr zu erreichen außer über Handy.


----------



## ticmefret (17. November 2007)

Guten Morgen Ihr da draussen, ein schönes Wochenende allen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. November 2007)

guden mosche!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. November 2007)

so ich muss auch schon wieder!
..... auf die ar****.......
man sieht bzw liest sich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,

irgendwie ist es deutlich milder geworden. Gestern Abend war es längst nicht mehr so schattig, wie gestern Mittag.


----------



## ticmefret (17. November 2007)

gestern morgen habe ich meine Mütze vergessen und hatte nur den helm auf bei -4 Grad, da hatte ich schon frische ohren. als ich abends dannheim bin ging es eigentlich. ddoch heute ist es ja fast schon warm draussen im gegensatz zu gestern.


----------



## ratte (17. November 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

alle wieder aus dem Bett gekrabbelt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2007)

moin


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

So, werde mich nun so langsam mal zum DIMB-Stand auf der Sportiva (HAFA) in WI aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (17. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, werde mich nun so langsam mal zum DIMB-Stand auf der Sportiva (HAFA) in WI aufmachen.


Viel Vergnügen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. November 2007)

so moin fertig mim schaffe
werd jetzt gleixch mal zum peny fahrn un kopfhörer kaufen
vllt komm ich ja auch mal in fischbach vorbei


----------



## caroka (17. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so moin fertig mim schaffe
> werd jetzt gleixch mal zum peny fahrn un kopfhörer kaufen
> vllt komm ich ja auch mal in fischbach vorbei



Ich werd mich auch gleich Richtung Taunus machen. Vllt. trifft man sich ja.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich werd mich auch gleich Richtung Taunus machen. Vllt. trifft man sich ja.



denk eher nicht... 
wenn du in hochtaunus fährst fahr ich in die anner richtung


----------



## caroka (17. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> denk eher nicht...
> wenn du in hochtaunus fährst fahr ich in die anner richtung



Schade


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schade



aber vllt könnt man morgen ja ne tour fahrn


----------



## caroka (17. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aber vllt könnt man morgen ja ne tour fahrn



Morgen ist HAFA angesagt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen ist HAFA angesagt.



also auch nichts mit biken
naja egal


----------



## wondermike (17. November 2007)

So, heute endlich auch die ersten WP-Punkte eingefahren. Werden aber vorerst auch die letzten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. November 2007)

was stehtn an???


----------



## wondermike (17. November 2007)

Hab' nächste Woche eine Verabredung mit einem Herrn mit einem ganz scharfen Messer.


----------



## Maggo (17. November 2007)

schlüsselbein??? wie lang musst du denn aussetzen?


----------



## wondermike (17. November 2007)

Mindestens zwei Wochen. Wohl eher drei oder vier.


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2007)

gibts schon nen zwischenbericht von der sportiva ?

war heute klettern und kann kaum noch hier tippen  geht ganz schön auf finger, hände und unterarme ...


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2007)

wer geht heute zum 1. cross town festival in kelkheim ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. November 2007)

Ich habe mich heute mit schoeac getroffen und bin mit ihm Richtung Fuxi. War das anstrengend für mich. Wir haben dann abgekürzt und sind vom Fuchsstein aus direkt heimwärts, weil es dunkel wurde und eisigkalt.


----------



## wissefux (17. November 2007)

liegt am fuxi schon schnee


----------



## Maggo (17. November 2007)

@mike: ich wünsch dir dass alles schnell und umkompliziert über die bühne geht.


----------



## Maggo (17. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> liegt am fuxi schon schnee



ja, schon soagar weiter unten.


----------



## caroka (17. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer geht heute zum 1. cross town festival in kelkheim ?



Ich geh vllt. noch mal zum Lino. 
Auf feiern hab ich heute keine Lust.


----------



## Maggo (17. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer geht heute zum 1. cross town festival in kelkheim ?


ich nicht. ich geh lecker essen und roten genießen.


----------



## caroka (17. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> liegt am fuxi schon schnee



Ich schrieb Richtung Fuxi. Ab Fuchsstein ging es wieder abwärts. Wir waren nicht am Fux. Doch ich denke, oben müßte noch was liegen. Doch es ist schon einiges weggetaut.


----------



## caroka (17. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mindestens zwei Wochen. Wohl eher drei oder vier.


Na, dann alles Gute für die OP. Und Du weißt, ein Anruf genügt.


----------



## caroka (17. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gibts schon nen zwischenbericht von der sportiva ?
> 
> war heute klettern und kann kaum noch hier tippen  geht ganz schön auf finger, hände und unterarme ...



Ich kann dann auch keine volle Tasse mehr zum Mund führen ohne mich zu verkleckern. 
Macht aber Spass, oder?


----------



## ratte (17. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mindestens zwei Wochen. Wohl eher drei oder vier.


Alles Gute und schonmal eine zügige Regeneration. 


wissefux schrieb:


> wer geht heute zum 1. cross town festival in kelkheim ?


Nö, heute wird wieder/immer noch Couchpotato gespielt


wissefux schrieb:


> gibts schon nen zwischenbericht von der sportiva ?


Die Sportiva hat um 18 Uhr offiziell Ende. Wird wohl noch ein Weilchen dauern, da die "Frühschicht" nicht unbedingt hier im Thread unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich kann dann auch keine volle Tasse mehr zum Mund führen ohne mich zu verkleckern.
> Macht aber Spass, oder?



ja schon. ist aber auch teilweise ziemlich deprimierend  
wenigstens waren wir beide etwa gleich schlecht  

jetzt fehlt aber immer noch der offizielle kurs, um mal alleine da rein zu können ...

preislich find ich das ganze aber auf die dauer ziemlich happig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hab' nächste Woche eine Verabredung mit einem Herrn mit einem ganz scharfen Messer.



Alles Gute Mike, wir (wahline und ich) drücken Dir die


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2007)

Ich mach' heute nur Indoor-Sport:

Heute Mittag 90 Minuten auf dem Spin-Rad + Eine Einheit Hantel-Training zu Ocean's Thirteen

Gerade noch eine Einheit Hantel-Training und gleich nochmal auf's Spin-Rad, wahrscheinlich zu Casino Royal

Zwischendurch Hausarbeit, etc..


----------



## caroka (17. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... ...
> 
> preislich find ich das ganze aber auf die dauer ziemlich happig



Deswegen mach ich das nur ganz selten.


----------



## caroka (17. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mach' heute nur Indoor-Sport:......


Gute Wahl und 
gude Wahl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Nö, heute wird wieder/immer noch Couchpotato gespielt



War heute mal wieder in der Videothek, gibt jetzt jede Menge neue Filme, die irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen sind 

Hab' gleich drei für meine Indoor-Sportaktivitäten abgegriffen 

Wahline musste 'eh heute Mittag arbeiten und geht gleich noch mit Freundinnen in's Kino


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gute Wahl und
> gude Wahl



Ei Gude Caro


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gibts schon nen zwischenbericht von der sportiva ?


Positiv ausgedruckt :Wir haben einen ziemlich ruhigen Tag verbracht. 
Leider ist auf der ganzen HAFA, speziell auf der Sportiva in der "Eckhalle" 10 nicht so wirklich viel los, was aber auch an der Konkurenz in Form von gutem Wetter und offenen Geschäften liegt. Vielleicht wirds morgen ja noch etwas lebhafter. Aber irgendwie ist das Publikum (HAFA = Haushalt und Familie= nicht so ganz unsere Zielgruppe. Lustig ist es irgendwie trotzdem. Wir sind neben den leider wenigen Gesprächen mit Interessenten hauptsächlich auf den Testbikes über unseren selbstgebauten Europaletten-Trail geeiert und ansonsten ein wenig "rumgespielt". Hab mir das auch als Techniktraining (Alternativsport) für den WP eingetragen.   Immerhin hab ich heute meinen längsten Wheelie ever produziert und auch sonst einiges ausprobiert.  

Gute Besserungen allne Kranken und Bald-Opperierten!


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. November 2007)

nabend! 
mir fehlen noch 10min zu kompletten 4 WPP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (17. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Positiv ausgedruckt :Wir haben einen ziemlich ruhigen Tag verbracht.
> Leider ist auf der ganzen HAFA, speziell auf der Sportiva in der "Eckhalle" 10 nicht so wirklich viel los, was aber auch an der Konkurenz in Form von gutem Wetter und offenen Geschäften liegt. Vielleicht wirds morgen ja noch etwas lebhafter. Aber irgendwie ist das Publikum (HAFA = Haushalt und Familie= nicht so ganz unsere Zielgruppe. Lustig ist es irgendwie trotzdem. Wir sind neben den leider wenigen Gesprächen mit Interessenten hauptsächlich auf den Testbikes über unseren selbstgebauten Europaletten-Trail geeiert und ansonsten ein wenig "rumgespielt". Hab mir das auch als Techniktraining (Alternativsport) für den WP eingetragen.   Immerhin hab ich heute meinen längsten Wheelie ever produziert und auch sonst einiges ausprobiert.
> 
> Gute Besserungen allne Kranken und Bald-Opperierten!



wieso geht ihr dahin ? Normal sind da doch nur Geschäftsleute unterwegs


----------



## arkonis (17. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Deswegen mach ich das nur ganz selten.



Alternativ Mainz ca. 6 Eu
oder Flörsheim 25 /Jahr 

Ansonsten ist das wirklich nur was wenn man den Monatatsbeitrag zahlt.
Die Uni-Frankurt macht auch gelegendlich so Kurse für Klettern.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wieso geht ihr dahin ? Normal sind da doch nur Geschäftsleute unterwegs


Wir stellen da aus und präsentieren das Thmea MTB im Rahmen der Sportiva. Die HAFA ist auch eine Verbauchermesse, die für jeden geöffnet ist.


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hab' nächste Woche eine Verabredung mit einem Herrn mit einem ganz scharfen Messer.



Drücke Dir die Daumen für eine schnelle und unkomplizierte Genesung!


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, dann alles Gute für die OP. Und Du weißt, ein Anruf genügt.



Und dann?


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich kann dann auch keine volle Tasse mehr zum Mund führen ohne mich zu verkleckern.
> Macht aber Spass, oder?



Wo ist der Unterschied zu sonst???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mach' heute nur Indoor-Sport:
> 
> Heute Mittag 90 Minuten auf dem Spin-Rad + Eine Einheit Hantel-Training zu Ocean's Thirteen
> 
> ...



 Hätte ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Deswegen mach ich das nur ganz selten.



Das macht man ja auch in freier Natur!


----------



## ratte (17. November 2007)

@HAFA-Betreuer
Erfolgreich den Tag herum bekommen, so wie sich das anhört?


----------



## Miss H (17. November 2007)

Hallo Plauscher, ich habe heute meinen ersten WPPs gemacht für mein Team  und morgen werden es hoffentlich noch mehr. 
Wer fährt denn wann und wo? 
Ich wollte einfach mal ein paar Km abschrubben. Dachte so an 3-4 Stunden.- ohne Streß, versteht sich.  

bevor ich am Montag auch unters Messer gehe


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @HAFA-Betreuer
> Erfolgreich den Tag herum bekommen, so wie sich das anhört?



Sprungschanze, Treppe, Trail,..., Pferdeturnmäuschen, Hula huup-Mäuschen,...  

Am Ende bin ich mit dem Rad durch die Halle und die Treppe runter.  Die Ordnungsdame meinte nur: Standesgemäß. 

Ansonsten wie der Kater es schon positiv ausgedrückt hat. Etwas mehr Betrieb war immer nur dann, wenn die ganzen Angehörigen zu den Vorführungen ihrer Sprößlinge kamen.


----------



## ratte (17. November 2007)

Sind das eigentlich alles ambulante Opterationen oder könntet ihr das so arrangieren, dass ihr im gleichen Zimmer liegt? 

@Missy
Erstmal schön zu hören, dass es Dir wieder so weit gut geht, dass die OP jetzt stattfinden kann


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hallo Plauscher, ich habe heute meinen ersten WPPs gemacht für mein Team  und morgen werden es hoffentlich noch mehr.
> Wer fährt denn wann und wo?
> Ich wollte einfach mal ein paar Km abschrubben. Dachte so an 3-4 Stunden.- ohne Streß, versteht sich.
> 
> bevor ich am Montag auch unters Messer gehe



Ich fahre morgen wieder zur Sportiva/HAFA. Drücke Dir übermorgen aber feste die Daumen!!!


----------



## ratte (17. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sprungschanze, Treppe, Trail,..., Pferdeturnmäuschen, Hula huup-Mäuschen,...


Ja nee, iss klar. 
Wie hat sich Lutz geschlagen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Miss H (17. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Sind das eigentlich alles ambulante Opterationen oder könntet ihr das so arrangieren, dass ihr im gleichen Zimmer liegt?
> 
> @Missy
> Erstmal schön zu hören, dass es Dir wieder so weit gut geht, dass die OP jetzt stattfinden kann



Das würde was geben, die Plauscher im gleichen Zimmer..., ne Rolle dazu, wir habe ja alle nur was am ... Arm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ja nee, iss klar.
> Wie hat sich Lutz geschlagen?



Sehr gut!  Ich kann mit dem Ding noch nicht mal geradeaus fahren und er hüpft auf Palettenstapel, von Stapel zu Stapel und von Stapel auf die einzelnen Latten einer umgedrehten Palette (eine gab dann irgendwann auch mal nach...  ).


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



und was noch?


----------



## Miss H (17. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hab' nächste Woche eine Verabredung mit einem Herrn mit einem ganz scharfen Messer.



@mike, wo gehst Du hin? Ich geh am Montag nach Offenbach.
Alles Gute für Dich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2007)

wünsche auch allen zu operierenden alles Gute und ne schnelle Genesung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und was noch?



wer ist Lutz?


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wer ist Lutz?



Einrad-Trialer.


----------



## ratte (17. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wer ist Lutz?


Jemand, der nur ein (Lauf-)Rad benötigt, um damit viel Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Jemand, der nur ein (Lauf-)Rad benötigt, um damit viel Spaß zu haben.



Sowas, - ich brauche da immer zwei    - äh LRs!


----------



## arkonis (17. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sowas, - ich brauche da immer zwei    - äh LRs!



du warst auch auf der Messe  dann ist alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Jemand, der nur ein (Lauf-)Rad benötigt, um damit viel Spaß zu haben.



der aus dem Video der da an den Klippen rumfährt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hallo Plauscher, ich habe heute meinen ersten WPPs gemacht für mein Team  und morgen werden es hoffentlich noch mehr.
> Wer fährt denn wann und wo?
> Ich wollte einfach mal ein paar Km abschrubben. Dachte so an 3-4 Stunden.- ohne Streß, versteht sich.
> 
> bevor ich am Montag auch unters Messer gehe



Hi Missy, zunächst alles Gute für Deine OP


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> du warst auch auf der Messe  dann ist alles klar



Ne, ne, da gab es keinen


----------



## ratte (17. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der aus dem Video der da an den Klippen rumfährt?


???
Aber guck mal hier: klick


----------



## arkonis (17. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, ne, da gab es keinen



immer dieselben mißverständlichen Antworten  ich dachte mehr an  und so, soll bald die besinnliche Zeit kommen


----------



## Miss H (17. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Missy, zunächst....




kommt da noch was?

Wie war das mit dem Grüngürtel rund um Frankfurt? Auf so was hätte ich morgen Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (17. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> kommt da noch was?
> 
> Wie war das mit dem Grüngürtel rund um Frankfurt? Auf so was hätte ich morgen Lust


Da kommst Du aber mit 3-4 Stunden nicht hin. Der hat ca. 70 km zzgl. An- und Abfahrt.
Ansonsten ist das eine schöne Runde.


----------



## Miss H (17. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Da kommst Du aber mit 3-4 Stunden nicht hin. Der hat ca. 70 km zzgl. An- und Abfahrt.
> Ansonsten ist das eine schöne Runde.



ist das gut ausgeschildert?


----------



## Arachne (17. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ist das gut ausgeschildert?



Ja, ich hab` auch `ne Karte, in der er eingezeichnet ist. Aber, willst Du fünf Stunden im Sattel sitzen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> kommt da noch was?
> 
> Wie war das mit dem Grüngürtel rund um Frankfurt? Auf so was hätte ich morgen Lust




Das sind von Kelkheim aus insgesamt fast 100km 


Für den Grüngürtel habe ich mit Gerd am Freitag 05:00 Stunden (fbh-fbh) gebraucht bei einem fast 20er-Schnitt. Das fahre ich morgen auf keinen Fall nochmal.

Ich fühle mich heute den ganzen Tag schon ziemlich schlapp und bin heute nur insgesamt 03:00h Spin-Trainer mit recht niedriger Pulsfrequenz getreten.

Ob ich morgen eine Outdoor-Tour mache, weiss ich noch nicht - Sorry!


----------



## ratte (17. November 2007)

Die Strecke ist ausgeschildert. Wie gut, weiß ich nicht genau, da Gerd die Strecke kannte und daher nur selten nach den Symbolen ausschau gehalten werden musste.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2007)

So ich geh' mal Spider Man 3 zu Ende schauen


----------



## Miss H (17. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab` auch `ne Karte, in der er eingezeichnet ist. Aber, willst Du fünf Stunden im Sattel sitzen?



Schieb doch mal die Karte durchs Rohr, oder soll, ich sie mir holen? ich wills morgen noch mal so richtig krachen lassen !!!!  

mein letzter Tag


----------



## ratte (17. November 2007)

Hey wahltho,
Clockwork Orange hat mir gerade den Abend verkürzt. Etwas strange, aber durchaus sehenswert.


----------



## Miss H (17. November 2007)

So, ich weiß jetzt Bescheid, werde den Grüngürtel vielleicht am Main wieder zurück fahren.

Vielleicht nehme ich mein Tourenrad mit dem bequemen Sattel  

Danke Ratte, 

schönen Abend noch


----------



## ratte (17. November 2007)

Jemand Interesse an einem Ausflug in die Pfalz: klick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (17. November 2007)

ich habe mir zuletzt den Film "Death Men" angesehen mit Jonny Depp. Inhaltlich nicht so tiefgängig wie der Clockwork aber dafür ist das Zusammenspiel zwischen Szenenbild und der Musik ziemlich gut gelungen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Etwas strange, aber durchaus sehenswert.



Etwas strange ist der richtige Ausdruck


----------



## ratte (17. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich habe mir zuletzt den Film "Death Men" angesehen mit Jonny Depp. Inhaltlich nicht so tiefgängig wie der Clockwork aber dafür ist das Zusammenspiel zwischen Szenenbild und der Musik ziemlich gut gelungen.


Den würd ich mir auch mal antun, wenn ich ihn mal in die Finger bekomme.

Jetzt werde ich mich aber erstmal ins Bett verkrümeln.
Nacht zusammen.


----------



## arkonis (17. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Den würd ich mir auch mal antun, wenn ich ihn mal in die Finger bekomme.


kann ich nur empfehlen, besonders die Englische Version.


----------



## arkonis (17. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Jetzt werde ich mich aber erstmal ins Bett verkrümeln.
> Nacht zusammen.




Ist doch Samstag  die Nacht fängt noch nicht mal an 

wenn du nichts vorhast kannst du zum Rödelheimer REGGAE & SKA NIGHTER mitkommen, wir fahren in einer ein-halben Stunde.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Jetzt werde ich mich aber erstmal ins Bett verkrümeln.
> Nacht zusammen.



Nacht Radde und weiterhin Gute Besserung 

Ich mach' mich auch ins Bett, bin platt 

@Missy: Übernimm' Dich morgen nicht, so eine lange Strecke bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen ist nicht ohne


----------



## Zilli (17. November 2007)

Guuude zusamme,


ratte schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> alle wieder aus dem Bett gekrabbelt?


Um die Zeit hat ich schon ca. 7 Points ...
Ich bin heut das erstmal nach 2 Wochen wieder gefahren, ohne groß was zu sagen, da ich erstmal langsam machen und schauen wollte, ob's geht mit dem fast ausgeklungenen Schnubbe. Hab mich soweit gut gefühlt, nur die Tour wurde versehentlich länger als geplant. Nun bin ich etwas platt, aber mit der Gesamtsituation soweit happy.



wondermike schrieb:


> Mindestens zwei Wochen. Wohl eher drei oder vier.


Upppss... alles Gute Teamkollege (frag doch mal nach, was "beschnitten" sportlich noch machbar ist ... wieviel Points gibt's für Augengymnastik ?) *sorryäbissirabenschwarzerhumor*
Im Ernst, ich wünsch Dir baldige Genesung. Ist es wenigstens das Letzte mal, oder könnten noch weitere OP's nötig sein ? (ich hatte mal insgesamt vier OP's über 3 Jahre bei einer anderen Sache)

... und morgen vormittag geb ich ne Sache ab, die immer wieder mal zu einem leichten Hindernis für's Biken wurde, da die Aktivitäten im Wesentlichen am Wochenende stattfanden.

So, das waren die News aus Kriftel. Wir schalten nun um zum Nachtprogramm ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. November 2007)

*gähn*
nabend


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. November 2007)

gudn abnd!

fertig zu abend gegessen  
und jetzt ab ins Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gudn abnd!
> 
> fertig zu abend gegessen
> und jetzt ab ins Bett



un ich bastel noch am Video


----------



## caroka (17. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und dann?


Sei net immer so neugierig. 


Arachne schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zu sonst???




Nacht Leute


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. November 2007)

ich geh ins bett
gn8 leute!


----------



## Miss H (17. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Jetzt werde ich mich aber erstmal ins Bett verkrümeln.


und dass Du bald wieder gesund wirst - gute besserung von mir  



wahltho schrieb:


> @Missy: Übernimm' Dich morgen nicht, so eine lange Strecke bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen ist nicht ohne



nein, Papa


----------



## Miss H (17. November 2007)

Und tschüß


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2007)

Guten Morgen, Gute Nacht 
guteBesserung an alle Kranken
Drück dir die Daumen Missy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. November 2007)

Guten Morgen Leute,

ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag.  

Fux warst Du gestern unterwegs? 
Meine Freundin hat mich angerufen und wir sind kurzfristig noch in ein Theaterstück in Hornau. Es war wieder sehr lustig.


----------



## caroka (18. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an einem Ausflug in die Pfalz: klick?



Interesse immer ich hätte an dem WE sogar Zeit. Aber Dezember ist mein Stressmonat, da lass ich das lieber.


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2007)

moin !



ratte schrieb:


> Clockwork Orange hat mir gerade den Abend verkürzt. Etwas strange, aber durchaus sehenswert.



wie, du kanntest den film noch nicht  lief sogar letzte woche zum x-ten mal schon im tv. kult, auch wegen der musik von den toten hosen  



caroka schrieb:


> Fux warst Du gestern unterwegs?
> Meine Freundin hat mich angerufen und wir sind kurzfristig noch in ein Theaterstück in Hornau. Es war wieder sehr lustig.



dieses cross-town festival war der absolute schei$$  
1. station : döner. perfekt wie immer   
2. station : kleinod. eigentlich schöne location (war da noch nie drin), aber wo bleibt der nichtraucherschutz   . ein abgetrennter raucherraum, die tür dazu war aber gar nicht erst eingebaut. man konnte den blauen dunst schon sehen, als wir reinkamen. weil wir nicht allein waren, sind wir halt geblieben. im raucherraum klimperte einer auf der gitarre rum, den man aber draussen im nichtraucherraum überhaupt nicht hören konnten. nach ner guten stunde fragte ich mal ne bedienung, wann denn die musik richtig los geht und bekam als antwort, dass die doch schon die ganze zeit spielt. ich ging davon aus, dass der gitarren-heini so ne art vorprogramm war und es später richtig laut werden würden. aber nix da. man zahlt 10 euro, setzt sich in einen verqualmten nichtrauerbereich und hört nix. prima  
3. station. crazy caktus: auch schöne location, aber keine live-musik. auf dem weg dorthin sahen wir die limousine am aldi-parkplatz halten. kurzer zwischenspurt, platz gesichert und ab zum caktus. das war ganz nett  
da im caktus nix mit live-musik los war, sind wir gleich wieder raus. die limo stand noch da, also nix wie wieder rein  
3 süße schnittchen knapp bekleidet waren auch schon drin     und wollten eigentlich ins kleinod. wir rieten ab und gaben den fahrer befehl zum eis-salon puncinella zu fahren. die schnittchen fuhren mit. der fahrer machte noch ein foto von uns für die website der limo-verleihfirma und fuhr dann orientierungslos los. so dauerte der weg dank diverser einbahnstraßen und mangelnder ortskenntnis mind. doppelt so lange   
4. station. puncinella. gleiches nichtrauerschutzprinzip wie im kleinod, nur war dieses mal der raucher-bereich ein komplett offener raum zwei stufen runter  eis war günstig, aber nicht wirklich lecker. musik war live, aber nicht wirklich gut ...
die schnittchen blieben auch nicht lange. die wollten eher was aufreissen. blöderweise hatten wir unsere eigenen weibchen dabei  
5. station. kostbar. nettes ambiente, nette musik, komplett nichtraucher   einziger haken : kein platz mehr ...
wir hatten die schnauz voll und sind dann gegen mitternach heimwärts ...

ich hab irgendwie noch nie soviel polizei in kelkheim rumfahren sehen, wie gestern abend. dabei war auf der straße so gut wie nix los ...

theater in hornau : jährlicher kultureller pflichttermin. immer gut  
haben karten für nächsten samstag, nur weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich sie wahrnehmen kann, da ich vorher einen termin in köln hab ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> nein, Papa


----------



## ratte (18. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Gute Nacht





caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute,





wissefux schrieb:


> moin !





wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin


Guten Morgen zusammen. 



arkonis schrieb:


> Ist doch Samstag  die Nacht fängt noch nicht mal an
> 
> wenn du nichts vorhast kannst du zum Rödelheimer REGGAE & SKA NIGHTER mitkommen, wir fahren in einer ein-halben Stunde.


Nicht so ganz meine Richtung
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich im Bett besser aufgehoben war. Aber danke für die Einladung.


			
				Fux schrieb:
			
		

> wie, du kanntest den film noch nicht  lief sogar letzte woche zum x-ten mal schon im tv. kult, auch wegen der musik von den toten hosen


Nö, früher nie Interesse gehabt und in den letzten Jahren keine Fernsehzeitschrift. Ich verpasse immer alles (glücklicherweise aber ohne das Gefühl etwas verpasst zu haben)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2007)

Ich werd' mich heute wahrscheinlich so gegen 11:00 Uhr mal mit Manni für 'ne kleine Runde in den Hochtaunus aufmachen


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> Schieb doch mal die Karte durchs Rohr, oder soll, ich sie mir holen? ich wills morgen noch mal so richtig krachen lassen !!!!
> 
> mein letzter Tag



Guten Morgen!

Die Karte kannst Du Dir natürlich gerne abholen (wenn Du noch nicht unterwegs bist...)!

Hat schon mal jemand die Nase raus gestreckt?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werd' mich heute wahrscheinlich so gegen 11:00 Uhr mal mit Manni für 'ne kleine Runde in den Hochtaunus aufmachen



Moin......Ich werd´ mich wohl mal gegen 11:00 zum Frühstück aufmachen.....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand die Nase raus gestreckt?



..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (18. November 2007)

moin, ich bin seit 8:00 am a*****. hoffentlich nicht mehr so lange damit ich noch ne runde biken kann.


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an einem Ausflug in die Pfalz: klick?



Klar, wenn sich ein Chauffeur findet...


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin, ich bin seit 8:00 am a*****. hoffentlich nicht mehr so lange damit ich noch ne runde biken kann.



Und, kalt/warm, naß/trocken, hell/dunkel, süß/sauer, trocken/lieblich, süß/deftig, weich/hart, flüssig/fest,...?


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und, kalt/warm, naß/trocken, hell/dunkel, süß/sauer, trocken/lieblich, süß/deftig, weich/hart, flüssig/fest,...?



es frieren selbst im dicksten rock.................ich hab gelumpt gestern, daher habe ich da heute ein anderes empfinden als sonst, würde aber sagen im vergleich zu den vorangeganenen tagen recht mild.


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin......Ich werd´ mich wohl mal gegen 11:00 zum Frühstück aufmachen.....



werde jetzt auch erstmal was frühstücken, bevor ich mich irgendwann aufmache caroka abzulösen.


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> es frieren selbst im dicksten rock.................ich hab gelumpt gestern, daher habe ich da heute ein anderes empfinden als sonst, würde aber sagen im vergleich zu den vorangeganenen tagen recht mild.



Fein, dann reicht wieder das dünne Leibchen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2007)

So, ich mach' mich mal auf' Bike


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich mach' mich mal auf' Bike



Viel  Spaß!  Und berichte mal, ob es oben auch milder (matschiger) geworden ist.


----------



## ratte (18. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich mach' mich mal auf' Bike


   
Nicht dass wir hier in einem MTB Forum wären, aber könntet ihr mal bitte aufhören vom Biken zu reden?! Ich bekomme hier noch Depressionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (18. November 2007)

Ist ja wirklich ausgestorben hier. 

Sitzen alle auf dem Rad? *neid*
Heute abend hätte ich aber zumindest ein paar handfeste Fakten/Daten gelesen.


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ist ja wirklich ausgestorben hier.
> 
> Sitzen alle auf dem Rad? *neid*
> Heute abend hätte ich aber zumindest ein paar handfeste Fakten/Daten gelesen.



Ne, noch nicht... 

Wie geht es Dir denn? Traust Du Dir schon wieder zu Auto zu fahren? Dann könntest Du nach WI kommen! Wir hätten ein wenig "Publikum" und Du könntest wenigstens ein bisschen Indoor fahren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. November 2007)

gude!
un alles fit hier?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. November 2007)

moin moin!

hach war das herrlich warm im Bett


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gude!
> un alles fit hier?



die Fitten sind am Fahren!


----------



## ratte (18. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gude!
> un alles fit hier?


Ei gude.
Nee, die, die fit sind, hängen nicht hier rum, sondern machen was Gescheites.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ei gude.
> Nee, die, die fit sind, hängen nicht hier rum, sondern machen was Gescheites.



ich glaub ich geh mal biken  
aber erstmal wat futtern


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> die Fitten sind am Fahren!



nicht alle   
aber gleich


----------



## wissefux (18. November 2007)

so, wieder zurück vom biken. leider ist der schnee oben schon wieder am tauen. wäre auch ohne spikes gut zurecht gekommen ...


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nicht alle
> aber gleich



schwall ins all, wenn du das weiterhin so groß ankündigst musst dui sicherlich noch ne lampe mitnhemen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schwall ins all, wenn du das weiterhin so groß ankündigst musst dui sicherlich noch ne lampe mitnhemen.



hat ja kaa aastännische


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2007)

unn dann werds widder nix mit de punkte.....ich werd mich jetzt emaa uffs rad schwinge unn e verlängert middaachspaus hieleesche.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schwall ins all, wenn du das weiterhin so groß ankündigst musst dui sicherlich noch ne lampe mitnhemen.





  so ich denk jetzt fahr ich dann auch mal wirklich los


----------



## ratte (18. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so ich denk jetzt fahr ich dann auch mal wirklich los


Bist ja immer noch da.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Bist ja immer noch da.



hab eben noch ne haklbe stunde innerlich mit mir diskutiert, ob ich einfach fahre um WPP's zu bekommen oder ob ich lieber videos mim seb für unsere Video mach


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. November 2007)

jetzt mach ich beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel  Spaß!  Und berichte mal, ob es oben auch milder (matschiger) geworden ist.



Manni und ich sind von Sulzbach aus, über Mammolshain, Falkenstein zum Fuxi hoch. Ab kurz unterhalb des Fuxi liegt immer noch Schnee auf den Wegen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2007)

... ich werde jedenfalls erstmal versuchen, mein Training so weit wie möglich in tiefere Regionen zu verlegen. Der Matschfaktor ist mir oben derzeit auch zu hoch.

Manni und ich haben für den kommenden Frei-Tag jedenfalls den Grüngürtel erstmal fest eingeplant


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. November 2007)

gude
wieder gelandet...
@wahlto...
hab mal ne frage.. könntest du mir vllt mein bremsscheibenaufnahme an meiner gabel planfräsen?  
vllt dann wenn ich die spacer hole..?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @wahlt*h*o...
> hab mal ne frage.. könntest du mir vllt mein bremsscheibenaufnahme an meiner gabel planfräsen?
> vllt dann wenn ich die spacer hole..?



Klaro, mach' ich doch gerne 

Aber heute wird das nichts mehr


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klaro, mach' ich doch gerne
> 
> Aber heute wird das nichts mehr
















eh super    
ne also bei mir heut auch nicht mehr.... fahr in ner stunde nach frankfurt 
aber vllt die woche... 
kann man  ja per SM absprechen 

wahlt*h*o


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. November 2007)

so ioch hüpf in die dusche, dann in nen zug nach FFM un dann ins schauspielhaus... machts gut tschöö


----------



## arkonis (18. November 2007)

Moin,
ich werde noch Schwimmen gehen und dann heute Abend die Punkte der vergangenen Woche eintragen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2007)

Ich bin gerade noch 'ne 3/4 Stunde mit wahline gewalkt


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2007)

so, ich hab meine mittagspause verlängert und war schöne zwei stunden im hochtaunus inkl. feldi unterwegs. toll wars aber so voll wie heute hab ich den taunus noch nie erlebt. ich wäre gern länger gefahren, bin aber unterhalb alder so dämlich uffs hern geplakkt dass ich schnellstmöglich nach hause wollte. jetzt sitz ich wieder hier und warte bis 1800 uhr, dann kommen nochmal zwei und danach iss schluss für heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .. ich wäre gern länger gefahren, bin aber unterhalb alder so dämlich uffs hern geplakkt ...



Sorry Maggo, was ist Dir genau passiert?


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2007)

steile stufe, gabel eingetaucht, maggo übern lenker gespungen. jetzt tuts an den schienbeinen weh allerdings nicht blutig weh sondern geprellt weh oder so ich freu mich aufs bad nachher.


----------



## ratte (18. November 2007)

Hey Maggo, mach doch nicht so einen Unfug, zumindest nicht wenn Du alleine unterwegs bist 
Dann lass Dich heute abend mal gut pflegen.


----------



## Maggo (18. November 2007)

in diesem wald war man heute definitiv niemals alleine.


----------



## wondermike (18. November 2007)

Irgendwie ist der Tag heute an mir völlig vorbeigegangen. Gestern den 18. des Herrn Neffen nachgefeiert, da muss jemand was in den Glühwein getan haben.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Heute um halb eins aufgestanden, aber nur physisch anwesend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Erst am Nachmittag hat sich der Nebel dann so langsam gelichtet. Na ja, muss auch mal sein.

Auf jeden Fall danke an alle für die guten Wünsche. Werde ja dann nächste Woche auch wieder mehr Zeit haben zum Posten.

@Miss H
Ich habe das Vergnügen in bad Homburg. Dir auch viel Glück und alles Gute!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (18. November 2007)

Bin fertig mit frühstücken.................und geh´auf die Rolle....... ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2007)

Ich weiss wo ich am Samstag war 

http://gallery.mac.com/willibald#100043&view=mosaic&sel=0

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## ratte (18. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin fertig mit frühstücken.................und geh´auf die Rolle....... ..


Die sprichwörtliche oder die im Wohnzimmer? 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich weiss wo ich am Samstag war...


Mach uns nur neidisch... 
Muss die Woche mal nachschauen, ob mein Brett noch lebt.


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Mach uns nur neidisch...
> Muss die Woche mal nachschauen, ob mein Brett noch lebt.



Mach das 
Gibt die Woche wohl nochmal ne Wetterverschlechterung (= Schneefall) 

Ansonsten hab ich aber noch eins im Keller (Palmer Circle 162cm)


----------



## ratte (18. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mach das
> Gibt die Woche wohl nochmal ne Wetterverschlechterung (= Schneefall)




So, ich verkrieche mich für heute mal wieder aus dem Forum.
Tschüssi.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. November 2007)

ich verzieh mich auch mal ins Bett, gute Nacht @ all


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2007)

Heute war auf der HAFA doch mehr los als gestern. Es "verirrten" sich auch ein paar mehr zur Sportiva. Ich konnte doch tatsächlich mit einigen Interessierten Besuchern mehr als gestern quatschen.  Dabei war eine Kollegin mit Freund, die zuerst nur kam, weil sie mich auf den Paletten erkannte. Der Freund war als Mountainbiker zwar interessiert, aber eigentlich mehr an GPS-Tracks. Ein anderes Mädel kam hauptsächlich wegen der Sportiva mit einer Freundin zur HAFA. Nach Studium der Internetside der HAFA, lief sie uns sogar gezielt an. Sie sucht MTB-Gruppen und war von denen, mit welchen ich sprach, die Interessierteste. Ansonsten hatte sie sich die Sportiva aber auch größer vorgestellt...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ansonsten hatte sie sich die Sportiva aber auch größer vorgestellt...


Das ging wohl nicht nur ihr so. War/bin auch etwas enttäuscht von der sehr lauen Veranstaltung. Das hat zwar der Stimmung im Team (vielen Dank allen hier mitlesenden Helfern  ) keinen Abbruch getan, aber ich hätte die Zeit lieber auf echten Trails verbracht, als in der Halle mit unserem improvisierten Euro-Paletten-Trail. So war viel Energie für wenig Effekt aufgewendet.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. November 2007)

gude
bin wieder da, aus der relativ modernen inszenierung von arthur millers hexenjagd
im schauspielhaus FFM..
war eig richtig gut... besonders die Soundeffekte haben mir gefallen... ich brauch definitiv einen neue Musikanlage


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. November 2007)

so ich geh mal ins bett
machts gut!! gn8!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2007)

Gn8 Iggi - ich mach' mich auch bald ins Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. November 2007)

@Stefan: wie sehen denn die Berge/Trails rund um Zürich aus? Eis, Schnee, Matsch?


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Stefan: wie sehen denn die Berge/Trails rund um Zürich aus? Eis, Schnee, Matsch?



Schwer zusagen, war es ganze WE nicht hier 
Denke mal ähnlich Taunus ...... 

hier findest du infos zum wetter

www.meteoschweiz.ch
oder
www.sf.tv/sfmeteo

ansonsten müsste ich selbst mal im Schweizerforum nachschauen. Morgen bin ich aber wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, dann kann ich dir mehr sagen.

Horror - Hoffentlich nie ... http://www.20min.ch/news/bern/story/29833417


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. November 2007)

guden morgen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. November 2007)

uns chon wieder weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2007)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Maggo (19. November 2007)

ja, morgen.

gestern abend hab ich gedacht ich müsste mir mit meinem rambo messer das rechte bein amputieren so weh hatte das mittlerweile getan. heut früh isses schon deutlich besser, wird also wieder. ich werd auf alle fälle mal nen tag oder auch zwei drei aussetzen.


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guden morgen!



Guten Morgen Iggy



wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen



Guten Morgen Thomas 

Guten Morgen Maggo, hoffe das mit deinem Bein ist bald wieder ok ... Gute Besserung  

Guten Morgen @ all und einen guten Start in die Woche


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

Guten Morgen!

@Maggo: Kurier Dich, gute Besserung! 

@Stefan: Vielen Dank für Deine bisherigen Infos, bin auf Deinen morgigen Trailzustandsbericht gespannt! 

Ich war zwar selbst nicht oben, aber nach den Berichten der anderen zu urteilen taut es hier insgesamt.


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> @Maggo: Kurier Dich, gute Besserung!
> 
> ...



eine Antwort, wenn auch eine knappe, findest du am Ende dieses Fred´s

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4233198#post4233198

Kann sein das ich heute von zu Hause arbeite und daher erst Morgen auf die Piste komme. Hier ist es immo kalt (aktuell auf meinem Balkon -3°, mit dem Fleischthermometer gemessen  ) und ich denke mal noch alles gefroren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

Wie sieht es heute denn wettermäßig aus da draußen? Eigentlich soll es doch immer noch milder werden. Gestern Abend empfand ich es aber kühler, als vorgestern. Kann auch damit zusammenhängen, dass es vorgestern bewölkter war und ich gestern deutlichen Gegenwind hatte.


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> eine Antwort, wenn auch eine knappe, findest du am Ende dieses Fred´s
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4233198#post4233198
> 
> Kann sein das ich heute von zu Hause arbeite und daher erst Morgen auf die Piste komme. Hier ist es immo kalt (aktuell auf meinem Balkon -3°, mit dem Fleischthermometer gemessen  ) und ich denke mal noch alles gefroren



Ge!l, auf das Erlebnis über Deiner Frage wäre ich auch spitz!   Allerdings nicht mit Schneeschuhen, sondern mit dem Bike. 

Ich gehe hier von positiven Temperaturen aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie sieht es heute denn wettermäßig aus da draußen?


 
Ziemlich kühl, ich merke nichts von einer Erwärmung


----------



## ratte (19. November 2007)

Morgen zusammen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2007)

Moin Radde


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. November 2007)

MoinMOin 
@ WahltHo    Hast Du die IGN 3240OT? Ich würde gerne mal reinschauen, die fehlt mir aus der Gegend...................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MoinMOin
> @ WahltHo Hast Du die IGN 3240OT? Ich würde gerne mal reinschauen, die fehlt mir aus der Gegend...................


 
Muss ich zu Hause nachschauen, glaube aber schon


----------



## ticmefret (19. November 2007)

Moin da draussen im warmen  

Wenn der Fahrtwind nicht wäre, wäre es schon ok. Nicht so super kalt wie die letzten Tage aber dennoch frisch.

Auf dem Feldberg gestern war es eigentlich auch ok, solange man nicht im Wind stand. er war schon heftig, aber dolle schön weiss war es!

Schöne Woche noch...


----------



## Maggo (19. November 2007)

ticmefret schrieb:


> ........aber dolle schön weiss war es!...



echt, ich fands total bunt von kindermützen und schneeanzügen. die einzelnen zubringer nach oben waren komplett überfüllt. links uns rechts fußgänger und in der mitte schlittenfahrer.


----------



## ticmefret (19. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> echt, ich fands total bunt von kindermützen und schneeanzügen. die einzelnen zubringer nach oben waren komplett überfüllt. links uns rechts fußgänger und in der mitte schlittenfahrer.



haha maggo  

ich war einer mit den bunten mützen... allerdings schon um 9 uhr.
war auch nicht mit dem bike oben sondern mit dem auto, den ich hatte meinen Sohn dabei (der hat mit 2 Jahren nur nen Puky laufrad) das wäre zu dolle für den feldi gewesen. Aber wir arbeiten dran  

als ich oben war, war es eigentlich noch recht leer.


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ziemlich kühl, ich merke nichts von einer Erwärmung



Geht mir genauso. Brrrrrrrrr....

Irgendwie fühle ich mich außerdem, als hätte ich dauernd mit kalten Muskeln Spurts gemacht und mich auf glattem Hallen-Boden in `ner Kurve hingelegt (Jammer).


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Brrrrrrrrr....
> 
> Irgendwie fühle ich mich außerdem, als hätte ich dauernd mit kalten Muskeln Spurts gemacht und mich auf glattem Hallen-Boden in `ner Kurve hingelegt (Jammer).


 
Macht momentan wirklich wenig Spässchen 

Ich glaube es ist die Kombination aus Kälte und fehlender Sonne...


----------



## Breezler (19. November 2007)

Hallihallo und Guten Morgen.

Zurück von einem geilen Wochenende in Dietzhölztal.


----------



## ratte (19. November 2007)

Jetzt jammert mal nicht so rum. Ihr könnt wenigstens raus. 
Mein Kreislauf hat sich aufgrund der mangelnden Bewegung die letzten Tage entschlossen im Bett liegen zu bleiben, dem muss ich gleich mal versuchen Beine zu machen.


----------



## Tonino (19. November 2007)

ich sitze hier gerade in einer Schulung die ich nicht brauche...


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Jetzt jammert mal nicht so rum. Ihr könnt wenigstens raus.
> Mein Kreislauf hat sich aufgrund der mangelnden Bewegung die letzten Tage entschlossen im Bett liegen zu bleiben, dem muss ich gleich mal versuchen Beine zu machen.



Wer Probleme mit dem Kreislauf hat, sollte geradeaus gehen 

Gute Besserung nach Hessen ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Jetzt jammert mal nicht so rum. Ihr könnt wenigstens raus.
> Mein Kreislauf hat sich aufgrund der mangelnden Bewegung die letzten Tage entschlossen im Bett liegen zu bleiben, dem muss ich gleich mal versuchen Beine zu machen.



Im Bett würde ich auch nicht jammern!


----------



## Tonino (19. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Jetzt jammert mal nicht so rum. Ihr könnt wenigstens raus.
> Mein Kreislauf hat sich aufgrund der mangelnden Bewegung die letzten Tage entschlossen im Bett liegen zu bleiben, dem muss ich gleich mal versuchen Beine zu machen.



man kann auch im Bett den Kreislauf ankurbeln....


----------



## Breezler (19. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> man kann auch im Bett den Kreislauf ankurbeln....



Ich kurbel den ab morgen früh um halb fünf wieder auf dem Bike an


----------



## Tonino (19. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich kurbel den ab morgen früh um halb fünf wieder auf dem Bike an



so hat jeder seine Art der Befriedigung


----------



## ratte (19. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer Probleme mit dem Kreislauf hat, sollte geradeaus gehen





Tonino schrieb:


> man kann auch im Bett den Kreislauf ankurbeln....


Erzähl mal... 


Arachne schrieb:


> Im Bett würde ich auch nicht jammern!


Ich möchte Dich mal erleben, wenn Du vier Tage zwischen Bett und Couch hin- und herpendelst und alle erzählen Dir von schönen Radtouren oder machen Dir mit einem Alpenpanorama den Mund wässrig.


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Ich möchte Dich mal erleben, wenn Du vier Tage zwischen Bett und Couch hin- und herpendelst und alle erzählen Dir von schönen Radtouren oder machen Dir mit einem Alpenpanorama den Mund wässrig.



Ich kann Dir genau sagen, was ich dann mache: Ich fahre in den Odenwald und den Rheingau und pientz nicht so rum!  Vielleicht bin ich danach dann nochmal krank...  

Brauchst Du jemanden zum motivieren?!


----------



## Breezler (19. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Erzähl mal...
> Ich möchte Dich mal erleben, wenn Du vier Tage zwischen Bett und Couch hin- und herpendelst und alle erzählen Dir von schönen Radtouren oder machen Dir mit einem Alpenpanorama den Mund wässrig.



Da sachste was, mal sehn ob ich heut abend mal zwei drei Bildchen von Dietzhölztal und Umgebung reinmache  

btw. Hab mir heute morgen zwei Sturmhauben bei Tchibo geholt. 
Nicht schlecht die Dinger.


----------



## ratte (19. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir genau sagen, was ich dann mache: Ich fahre in den Odenwald und den Rheingau und pientz nicht so rum!  Vielleicht bin ich danach dann nochmal krank...


Soweit wär ich gar nicht erst gekommen.


> Brauchst Du jemanden zum motivieren?!


Immer doch. 
Ich werde mich jetzt erstmal wieder eine Runde raus wagen.


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde mich jetzt erstmal wieder eine Runde raus wagen.



uuh, paß auf, da ist Wetter...  

...ich hab` grad auch Motivationsprobleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> uuh, paß auf, da ist Wetter...
> 
> ..ich hab` grad auch Motivationsprobleme...



Dito 

erst nochmal einen Kaffee und ein 2tes Frühstück 

mal sehen ob es dann besser ist .....


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> erst nochmal einen Kaffee und ein 2tes Frühstück
> 
> mal sehen ob es dann besser ist .....



Neid!


----------



## ratte (19. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> erst nochmal einen Kaffee und ein 2tes Frühstück
> 
> mal sehen ob es dann besser ist .....


So ähnlich sieht mein Plan gerade auch aus. Eine kleine Runde raus und hoffen, dass ein gemütliches Cafe auf dem Weg liegt.


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

wenigstens um die vier Ecken!


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

im Gegensatz zu heute Morgen waren heute Mittag im Graupel auch mal ein paar Schneeflocken versteckt. Im Augenblick bin ich eigentlich froh, dass der vorausgesagte Regen bisher ausblieb!


----------



## ratte (19. November 2007)

@mzaskar
Was kosten eigentlich die Tagesskipässe bei Dir in den nahegelegenen Skigebieten?
Werd mich die Tage mal um die Devisen kümmern müssen.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass ansonsten die EC-Karte reicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (19. November 2007)

von den passiven Mountainbikern mal zu den aktiven.... ...wer ist denn heute Abend wo unterwegs???

wollte noch eine kleine Tour machen!!


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @mzaskar
> Was kosten eigentlich die Tagesskipässe bei Dir in den nahegelegenen Skigebieten?
> Werd mich die Tage mal um die Devisen kümmern müssen.
> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass ansonsten die EC-Karte reicht, oder?



EC Karte reicht man kann eigentlich ueberall damit zahlen und auch an den Automaten Geld holen. 

Die Skipasspreise:

Flumserberg: http://www.flumserberg.ch/winter/de/offer/bergbahnen/tarife/einzel.htm

Hoch-Ybrig: http://www.hoch-ybrig.ch/index.cfm?site=hoch-ybrig.ch&page=55&lang=D

dann gibt es meist von der SBB noch Angebote. 

Ich denke mal, dass die anderen Gebiete sich nicht wesentlich davon unterscheiden. Einzig am Engelberg könnte es etwas teurer sein, wegen dem Gletscher. 

Uebersicht der Schweizer Skigebiete: http://www.schneehoehen.de/skiatlas/3

Ich wohne ziemlich in der Mitte des Kanton Zürich ... naja eher am unteren Rand . 
Erreichbare Skigeiete sind: 

< 1h: Flumserberg, Pizol, Hoch-Ybrig, Sattel, Stoos Malbun 
1 h - 1:3o h: Engelberg, 

1:30 h - 2h: Arosa, Davos, Andermatt, Flims, Laax 

Ist nur eine kleine Auswahl 

unter www.map.search.ch kannst du dir die Schweiz von oben anschauen (ähnlich Google Earth. Unter www.finaroute.ch kannst du dir die Fahrstrecke anschauen.

So genug Info erstmal

Stefan


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

eine meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigungen hier: Beschaffungslegalisierung...


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> von den passiven Mountainbikern mal zu den aktiven.... ...wer ist denn heute Abend wo unterwegs???
> 
> wollte noch eine kleine Tour machen!!



Ich fahre von Biebrich nach Hofheim.  Und vorher vielleicht nochmal Richtung Eltville. Zumindest, wenn es warm und sonnig ist!


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

Ich seh` hier schon wieder fast nichts mehr. Kann mal bitte einer den ersten Schalter an der Tür betätigen?

HALLLOOO?

Nagut, mach ich es halt selbst...


----------



## Breezler (19. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> von den passiven Mountainbikern mal zu den aktiven.... ...wer ist denn heute Abend wo unterwegs???
> 
> wollte noch eine kleine Tour machen!!



Also ich mach heute nach dem harten WE nichts ausser mit dem Radl auf dem Direktflug von der A****** nach Hause fahren



Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fahre von Biebrich nach Hofheim.  Und vorher vielleicht nochmal Richtung Eltville. Zumindest, wenn es warm und sonnig ist!



Dann wohl eher nicht


----------



## Tonino (19. November 2007)

Ich werde gegen 18 Uhr von Schwalbach aus in den Taunus starten. 

Vielleicht kommt ha bitter sweet auf dem nach Hause Weg bei mir vorbei und wir drehen noch eine Runde?? wie wäre es Thomas???


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> ...
> Dann wohl eher nicht



Nagut, ok. Wenn es aber nicht gerade Füxe und Kater regnet, werde ich heute Abend schon noch ein paar Meter fahren. 

Bist Du in Deinem Urlaubstal eigentlich auch geradelt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Wenn es aber nicht gerade Füxe und Kater regnet, ...


 
Na das wollen wir doch nicht hoffen


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

Manchmal macht mir die A***** schon Spaß: Ein Kollege schafft gerade an der Dose einer Kollegin!   Bei vollem Büro!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (19. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nagut, ok. Wenn es aber nicht gerade Füxe und Kater regnet, werde ich heute Abend schon noch ein paar Meter fahren.
> 
> Bist Du in Deinem Urlaubstal eigentlich auch geradelt?



Na sicher  
War weltklasse, da lag Samstag noch Schnee, sehr bergig auch die Gegend. 
Ich schau mal ob ich nachher zuhause 2-3 Bilder poste.


----------



## Tonino (19. November 2007)

habe ich gerade gefunden. vielleicht interessant??

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6595/shimano_winter-traegerhose.html?baid=


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Na sicher
> War weltklasse, da lag Samstag noch Schnee, sehr bergig auch die Gegend.
> Ich schau mal ob ich nachher zuhause 2-3 Bilder poste.



mach das!


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> habe ich gerade gefunden. vielleicht interessant??
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6595/shimano_winter-traegerhose.html?baid=



prinzipiell ja!  Hatte bisher aber noch nie `ne lange Shimano-Hose an. Hab` keine Ahnung, wie die schneidern. Klamotten muß ich immer erst mal anprobieren...


----------



## Tonino (19. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> prinzipiell ja!  Hatte bisher aber noch nie `ne lange Shimano-Hose an. Hab` keine Ahnung, wie die schneidern. Klamotten muß ich immer erst mal anprobieren...



bei dem Preis könnte man aber auch die Hose zurückschicken wenn sie nicht passt.


----------



## wissefux (19. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn es aber nicht gerade Füxe und Kater regnet ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Na das wollen wir doch nicht hoffen



da kann ich euch beruhigen, zumindest was die füxe angeht. die bleiben heut im bau. für kater oder anderes getier übernehm ich aber keine verantwortung  

ach so : moin erst mal  

und nochwas : was soll das dauernde rotunterstreiche hier  mich kriegt hier keiner zur groß/klein-schreibung oder gar zur neuen rechtschreibreform


----------



## Maggo (19. November 2007)

wer unterstreicht denn hier rot???


----------



## Tonino (19. November 2007)

ich nehme an er hat den firefox mit rechtschreibprüfung.....


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich nehme an er hat den firefox mit rechtschreibprüfung.....



   

Die habe ich vorsichtshalber mal nicht mitinstalliert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> ich nehme an er hat den firefox mit rechtschreibprüfung.....



guter hinweis  

war ein update vom safari. gleich mal wieder deaktiviert den müll


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

Puuuh, oje, häng` ich in den Seilen...  Wär das hier meine Couch, würd` ich nich`mer sitzen!  Mir tun Nacken und Schulter ziemlich weh!  Ich fürchte, ich hab` mir am Wochenende `nen Muskelkater zugelegt. 

Da hilft nur noch: _*Shakira!*_ dam ta - da dam - da dam ta dam...


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. November 2007)

moin moin 
grad aus der schule gekommen 
dafür aber 2 WPP's


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. November 2007)

so werd mir aber trotzdem jetzt nochmal 3 holen muss noch auf die bank....
fahrschule wollte geld abheben war aber nix drauf *hust*


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin
> grad aus der schule gekommen
> dafür aber 2 WPP's



nur, wenn es fitte Mädels waren!


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so werd mir aber trotzdem jetzt nochmal 3 holen muss noch auf die bank....
> fahrschule wollte geld abheben war aber nix drauf *hust*



Depp!  Sag` nur, Du hast mit Strumpfmaske und steifem Finger in der Ho... - äh, Jackentasche nach einem bestimmten Konto gefragt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (19. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nur, wenn es fitte Mädels waren!



em...    
wie soll ich das nun auslegen...



mach ich naher mzuss jetzt sonst hat die Bankl zu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Manchmal macht mir die A***** schon Spaß: Ein Kollege schafft gerade an der Dose einer Kollegin!   Bei vollem Büro!!


 
Bitte was?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. November 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (19. November 2007)

ja tatsächlich! 

ei gude! 

und tschüß!


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. November 2007)

so 
wieder da....
doch nur 2 WPP's
nur wegen dem dummen vieh


----------



## Breezler (19. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mach das!



Hab mal vier Bilder reingemacht  

Ich denk mal die Hundebilder des ultimativen Wikinger in Deutschland interessieren weniger. 
Der wohnt zufälligerweise auch da. (So jemanden hab ich noch nie in meinem Leben kennengelernt, und ich bin viel auf Mittelaltermärkten unterwegs)


----------



## caroka (19. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das ging wohl nicht nur ihr so. War/bin auch etwas enttäuscht von der sehr lauen Veranstaltung. Das hat zwar der Stimmung im Team (vielen Dank allen hier mitlesenden Helfern  ) keinen Abbruch getan, aber ich hätte die Zeit lieber auf echten Trails verbracht, als in der Halle mit unserem improvisierten Euro-Paletten-Trail. So war viel Energie für wenig Effekt aufgewendet.


Tja, wenn man das immer vorher schon wüßte......was hätte ich alles in meinem Leben *nicht* gemacht.  



Maggo schrieb:


> ja, morgen.
> 
> gestern abend hab ich gedacht ich müsste mir mit meinem rambo messer das rechte bein amputieren so weh hatte das mittlerweile getan. heut früh isses schon deutlich besser, wird also wieder. ich werd auf alle fälle mal nen tag oder auch zwei drei aussetzen.


Gude Besserung, Alder! 



ratte schrieb:


> ......
> Ich möchte Dich mal erleben, wenn Du vier Tage zwischen Bett und Couch hin- und herpendelst und alle erzählen Dir von schönen Radtouren oder machen Dir mit einem Alpenpanorama den Mund wässrig.


Dir geht es immer noch so schlecht?  Mach mal, dass Du wieder auf die Beine kommst.

Ich kann mich im Moment zu nichts, außer dem Notwendigen, motivieren. 
Und vom Samstag hab ich Muskelkater.


----------



## wondermike (19. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Manchmal macht mir die A***** schon Spaß: Ein Kollege schafft gerade an der Dose einer Kollegin!   Bei vollem Büro!!



Lohnt es sich wenigstens, die mal anzupingen?


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2007)

So ruhig habe ich es hier auch noch nicht gesehen 


Gehe aber auch mal in die Horizontale

Tschööö mit "Ö" 

S.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

ein südliches Hossa 

Guten Morgen und einen schönen Tag


----------



## caroka (20. November 2007)

Moin moin


----------



## Breezler (20. November 2007)

Guude


----------



## Maggo (20. November 2007)

ei gun moije.


----------



## Maggo (20. November 2007)




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


 Dämpfer wieder da? Prellung abgeschwollen? Bein doch noch erfolgreich amputiert?


----------



## Maggo (20. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Dämpfer wieder da? Prellung abgeschwollen? Bein doch noch erfolgreich amputiert?



die ersten beiden. das erste sogar glücklicherweise schon seit freitag!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

So gut in FFM angekommen, erscheint mir immer noch nicht wärmer draussen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die ersten beiden. das erste sogar glücklicherweise schon seit freitag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

Aktuell ist übrigens mein ehemaliges Gymnasium in der Presse...


----------



## Tonino (20. November 2007)

Moin Moin


----------



## ratte (20. November 2007)

Guten morgen zusammen.

So langsam gewöhne ich mich wieder an das lange Schlafen. 



Maggo schrieb:


> die ersten beiden. das erste sogar glücklicherweise schon seit freitag!


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. November 2007)

guten morgen!!
wie jeden dienstag... mal wieder 2std frei


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen.
> 
> So langsam gewöhne ich mich wieder an das lange Schlafen.


 
Ok Morgen wecke ich dich um 6:30


----------



## Tonino (20. November 2007)

der Winterpokal scheint bei mir einiges zu bewirken. 

so habe ich mir gestern noch um 22:30 die Laufschuhe geschnürt und bin ne Runde gelaufen.

wie ist das bei euch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> der Winterpokal scheint bei mir einiges zu bewirken.
> 
> so habe ich mir gestern noch um 22:30 die Laufschuhe geschnürt und bin ne Runde gelaufen.
> 
> wie ist das bei euch??


 
Wahnsinniger du  

Werde am Freitag zum Fondueessen mit dem Rad fahren Hoffenlich gibt es nicht soviel Kirsch danach


----------



## ratte (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ok Morgen wecke ich dich um 6:30


Ich warn Dich. 

Sag mal, kommt man bei Dir auch mit Euro zunächst mal über die Runden? Meine Bank hat keine Fränklis da und ich müsste bestellen.


----------



## ratte (20. November 2007)

@Arachne
Ich war gerade unterwegs, habe dort aber nix gegen kalte Füße für Dich bekommen. 
Bist Du eigentlich schon wach?


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich warn Dich.
> 
> Sag mal, kommt man bei Dir auch mit Euro zunächst mal über die Runden? Meine Bank hat keine Fränklis da und ich müsste bestellen.


 
_In den Skigebieten ja, ansonsten gibt es Bancomaten und wenn du mir ein Carepaket mitbringst (2 Stk. Schwalbe Icespiker) kann ich dir den Europreis in CHF geben ..... wären dann ungefähr 70 = 115 CHF._


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @Arachne
> Ich war gerade unterwegs, habe dort aber nix gegen kalte Füße für Dich bekommen.
> Bist Du eigentlich schon wach?


 
Man könnte ihm gelegentlich auf die selbigen treten ..... soll auch warm machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @Arachne... Bist Du eigentlich schon wach?


 
Apropos: Wo steckt eigentlich Gerdi, seit gestern ist "Still ruht der See"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

@Hirsch: Ja, die IGN 6240 OT hab' ich


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Wo steckt eigentlich Gerdi, seit gestern ist "Still ruht der See"


 
ne Vermisstenanzeige aufgeben  

Oder einfach nurmal ganz laut 


*HAAAALLOOOOOOO*

rufen


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Bin da, bin da, bin da, vielen Dank der Nachfrage!  Bin zwar nicht wirklich wach und werde heute Mittag den Bürohund streicheln, mußte mich aber zu einer Besprechung heute Morgen einigermaßen pünklich herbequemen...  Habe den Fehler gemacht, die typische Besprechungsverpflegung zu greifen: Café. Mein Bauch meint gerade, er hätte lieber ein paar andere Dinge... 

ach so: ei gude alle! - obwohl, sagen `se hier ja eh zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit: Guten Morgen!


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ....
> Und vom Samstag hab ich Muskelkater.



Ich hab` Muskelkater von den Spielereien am Sonntag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> [...]werde heute Mittag den Bürohund streicheln, [...]
> [...] Mein Bauch meint gerade, er hätte lieber ein paar andere Dinge...  [...]


 
Streicheleinheiten vom Hund  

Gerd du erstaunst mich


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So gut in FFM angekommen, erscheint mir immer noch nicht wärmer draussen...



Ich finde es auch irgendwie seltsam! Dauernd sprechen sie vom Temperaturanstieg und so richtig spüre ich da auch noch nichts von. Da ist es eher noch entscheidend, aus welcher Richtung der Wind bläst. Im Moment eher aus NO -> für mich morgens Rückenwind -> eher milder.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Streicheleinheiten vom Hund
> 
> Gerd du erstaunst mich



Naja, oft fahre ich mittags `ne Runde. 

Du hast mich doch noch gar nicht richtig essen erlebt?!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. November 2007)

Muß jetzt hier mal ein Lob auf die Firma Sigma aussprechen: Mein NiPack von 2004 hatte schon seit einiger Zeit mit Wackler durch Kabelbruch zu kämpfen und spätestens an unserem Altkönig-Morning-Ride war klar, daß er so nicht mehr zu gebrauchen war. Also Mail an Sigma, ob die Reparieren können. Eingeschickt und heute kam der niegelnagelneue Akku an. Jetzt mit Knickschutz am Kabel. Für ein 3 1/2 Jahre altes Produkt find ich das prima!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Jetzt müssen sie nur noch die für "Ende Oktober" angekündigte Black LED endlich ausliefern, dann bin ich noch zufriedener.

Und jetzt geh ich endlich mal wieder WPPs sammeln!


----------



## ratte (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... und werde heute Mittag den Bürohund streicheln...


Gib ihm aber ein Hunderleckerli extra. Der ist die letzten Tage so vernachlässigt worden. 


> ach so: ei gude alle! - obwohl, sagen `se hier ja eh zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit: Guten Morgen!


Mahlzeit, ich werd mal Frühstücken.


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, ich werd mal Frühstücken.


 
Eine Verrohung der Sitten ...... Wo soll das noch hinführen mit Germanien


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aktuell ist übrigens mein ehemaliges Gymnasium in der Presse...



Und, ist es mittlerweile platt?


----------



## ratte (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Eine verrohung der Sitten ...... Wo soll das noch hinführen mit Germanien


'tschuldigung, musste aber erstmal einkaufen, da ich die letzten Tage den Kühlschrank leer geuttert hatte. Daher die leichte Zeitverschiebung.
Für Gerd wär's ja nichts ungewöhnliches.  
Ich hoffe, sein Magen hat mittlerweile was Anständiges bekommen.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Eine verrohung der Sitten ...... Wo soll das noch hinführen mit Germanien



Aaaaahhhhrg, wir haben hier einen von der Sitte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (20. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Muß jetzt hier mal ein Lob auf die Firma Sigma aussprechen: Mein NiPack von 2004 hatte schon seit einiger Zeit mit Wackler durch Kabelbruch zu kämpfen und spätestens an unserem Altkönig-Morning-Ride war klar, daß er so nicht mehr zu gebrauchen war. Also Mail an Sigma, ob die Reparieren können. Eingeschickt und heute kam der niegelnagelneue Akku an. Jetzt mit Knickschutz am Kabel. Für ein 3 1/2 Jahre altes Produkt find ich das prima!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich kann mich dem Lob nur anschließen. Ich habe mir einen Endurance Kid gekauft. Ein der Lampen hatte einen Wackler und musste eingeschickt werden. Nach nicht einmal 4 Tagen war eine nagelneue Lampe da.
Die scheinen sehr kulant zu sein.


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Für Gerd wär's ja nichts ungewöhnliches.
> Ich hoffe, sein Magen hat mittlerweile was Anständiges bekommen.


 
Den Bürohund


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hoffe, sein Magen hat mittlerweile was Anständiges bekommen.



Bisher nur ein paar Krümel trockenes Müsli... Was hast Du denn gekauft?  Und wieso wohnst Du nicht im Nachbarbüro???


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Den Bürohund



Hmmmm, in was Pelziges beißen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und, ist es mittlerweile platt?


 
Ich hab' dann auch nach über 23 Jahren mal meinen ehemaligen Kunstlehrer im Fernsehen wiedergesehen...


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmm, in was Pelziges beißen?


 
so gesehen .... hmmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen.
> 
> So langsam gewöhne ich mich wieder an das lange Schlafen.


ACHTUNG: Gefahr in Verzug! Irgendwann wirst Du doch mal wieder a******* müssen. Gewöhne Dich also besser nicht an das lange schlafen, sondern gehe lieber weiterhin früh ins Bett!  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ok Morgen wecke ich dich um 6:30


----------



## ratte (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Den Bürohund


Ruf mal bitte irgendwer den Tierschutz! 



Arachne schrieb:


> Bisher nur ein paar Krümel trockenes Müsli... Was hast Du denn gekauft?  Und wieso wohnst Du nicht im Nachbarbüro???


Nicht viel, aber mir war der Käse ausgegangen. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmm, in was Pelziges beißen?





mzaskar schrieb:


> so gesehen .... hmmmm


 
Hab ich heute schon nach dem Tierschutz gerufen?


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' dann auch nach über 23 Jahren mal meinen ehemaligen Kunstlehrer im Fernsehen wiedergesehen...



wahrscheinlich kaum verändert!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich kaum verändert!?


 
Naja sah' schon ca. 23 Jahre älter aus


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so gesehen .... hmmmm



Hast Du eigentlich ein gutes Rezept und scharfe, große Messer, Beilchen, Sägen, ...


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich ein gutes Rezept und scharfe, große Messer, Beilchen, Sägen, ...



Obwohl - naja, manchmal nage ich die Knochen ja auch gerne mit den Zähnen ab! Hast Du einen großen Grill?


----------



## ratte (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Obwohl - naja, manchmal nage ich die Knochen ja auch gerne mit den Zähnen ab! Hast Du einen großen Grill?


Der arme Hund, war er nicht brav zu Dir?


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> Nicht viel, aber mir war der Käse ausgegangen.
> ...



Hast Du Dir schon mal überlegt einfach irgendwelchen Pappmachee zu nehmen? Sollte nach Deiner Zuebreitung eigentlich gleich schmecken und deutlich günstiger sein! 

@Stefan: Hast Du schon Deinen ganzen guten Käse in Sicherheit gebracht?  Hat der Kühlschrank `ne Rattensicherung?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Der arme Hund, war er nicht brav zu Dir?


 
Naja Ratten nagen ja auch an allem


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Der arme Hund, war er nicht brav zu Dir?



`Ne, absolut nicht!  Sonst säße ich jetzt ja auf dem Bike!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja Ratten nagen ja auch an allem



Au, hast Du da Erfahrungen???


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich ein gutes Rezept und scharfe, große Messer, Beilchen, Sägen, ...


 
Denke schon das ich eine kleine Auswahl bieten kann 



Arachne schrieb:


> @Stefan: Hast Du schon Deinen ganzen guten Käse in Sicherheit gebracht?  Hat der Kühlschrank `ne Rattensicherung?


 
Ist bestellt sollte Morgen geliefert werden 

Am PoPo wie sind denn jetzt die Reisepläne? Wetter zeigt sich zur Zeit unbeständig um die Null Grad in Zürich. In den Bergen ist Fön angesagt, was sich zum We hin ändern soll.

S.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @Arachne
> Ich war gerade unterwegs, habe dort aber nix gegen kalte Füße für Dich bekommen.
> Bist Du eigentlich schon wach?


----------



## ratte (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am PoPo wie sind denn jetzt die Reisepläne? Wetter zeigt sich zur Zeit unbeständig um die Null Grad in Zürich. In den Bergen ist Fön angesagt, was sich zum We hin ändern soll.
> 
> S.


Also, ich plane am Samstag am späten Vormittag loszufahren und Dir eine Woche auf die Nerven zu gehen. Sollte mir das Wetter allerdings auf die Nervern gehen -sprich: unerwarteter Dauerregen- mach ich früher schon wieder die Biege.
Spinnsche, sach mal wat.


----------



## ratte (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Stefan: Hast Du schon Deinen ganzen guten Käse in Sicherheit gebracht?  Hat der Kühlschrank `ne Rattensicherung?


Nix da.


wahltho schrieb:


> Naja Ratten nagen ja auch an allem


Auch Ratten haben ihren Stolz.


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Muß jetzt hier mal ein Lob auf die Firma Sigma aussprechen: Mein NiPack von 2004 hatte schon seit einiger Zeit mit Wackler durch Kabelbruch zu kämpfen und spätestens an unserem Altkönig-Morning-Ride war klar, daß er so nicht mehr zu gebrauchen war. Also Mail an Sigma, ob die Reparieren können. Eingeschickt und heute kam der niegelnagelneue Akku an. Jetzt mit Knickschutz am Kabel. Für ein 3 1/2 Jahre altes Produkt find ich das prima!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 auf den black led bericht bin ich mal gespannt ...



Tonino schrieb:


> ich kann mich dem Lob nur anschließen. Ich habe mir einen Endurance Kid gekauft. Ein der Lampen hatte einen Wackler und musste eingeschickt werden. Nach nicht einmal 4 Tagen war eine nagelneue Lampe da.
> Die scheinen sehr kulant zu sein.



jepp, die sind sehr kulant. habe schon ne lampe und 2 halterungen vom alten cuberider ersetzt bekommen  

hab jetzt auch mal wieder ne mail hingeschickt. mein nipack scheint auch dieses kabelbruchphänomen zu haben


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Also, ich plane am Samstag am späten Vormittag loszufahren und Dir eine Woche auf die Nerven zu gehen. Sollte mir das Wetter allerdings auf die Nervern gehen -sprich: unerwarteter Dauerregen- mach ich früher schon wieder die Biege.
> Spinnsche, sach mal wat.


 
Beim Schweizerwettergott habe ich schönes Wetter beantragt  leider ist mein Schyzerdütsch noch nicht so gut, wewegen ich hierfür keine Garantien abgegeben kann 

Nerven  Confused was ist das?    

Wenn's Spinnche mitkommt müsst ihr noch eine warme Decke mitbringen  mehr als SM

Spinnche,.... Spinnche .... hmmmm lustiger Name, muss ich mir mal merken


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Am PoPo wie sind denn jetzt die Reisepläne? Wetter zeigt sich zur Zeit unbeständig um die Null Grad in Zürich. In den Bergen ist Fön angesagt, was sich zum We hin ändern soll.
> 
> S.



Wie,  muß ich das vor Samstag entscheiden???   

Reicht Dir heute Abend? (*rausschiebrausschiebrausschieb*) Die Anfahrtsbeschallungsverhandlungen konnten noch nicht abgeschlossen werden.   Ich hätte `ne (Komfort-) Luftmatratze!? Mitnehmen? Hättest Du was zum Aufpumpen?


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Nerven  Confused was ist das?
> ...



Das ist das was ist, wenn Radde anwesend ist!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie,  muß ich das vor Samstag entscheiden???
> 
> Reicht Dir heute Abend? (*rausschiebrausschiebrausschieb*) Die Anfahrtsbeschallungsverhandlungen konnten noch nicht abgeschlossen werden.   Ich hätte `ne (Komfort-) Luftmatratze!? Mitnehmen? Hättest Du was zum Aufpumpen?


 
Du kannst dich auch gerne kurzfritig entscheiden, SM haste gekriegt 

Einkaufen geh ich eh erst am Samstag, also keine Hektik


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Also, ich plane am Samstag am späten Vormittag loszufahren und Dir eine Woche auf die Nerven zu gehen. Sollte mir das Wetter allerdings auf die Nervern gehen -sprich: unerwarteter Dauerregen- mach ich früher schon wieder die Biege.
> Spinnsche, sach mal wat.



Ich rufe Dich im Laufe des Tages mal zur Fortführung der letzten und zu weiteren Verhandlungen an!  

Oder hätte ich sowieso gar nie nicht überhaupt gar kein Mitspracherecht?


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

@Missy: Wie geht es Dir? Alles gut verlaufen???


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Ja, die IGN 6240 OT hab' ich



Sehr gut  Die 3243 OT auch?


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

weeeeehhhhhh      

ich habs überstanden, der doc sagt, es war mehr kaputt als erwartet und er hätte richtig viel zu tun gehabt


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. November 2007)

moin
is am wochenende ne tour im taunus geplant... wollte mal wieder mitfahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Sehr gut  Die 3243 OT auch?



und was ist mit der MGM 0815 WC?


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Missy: Wie geht es Dir? Alles gut verlaufen???




wie schön, dass mal einer an mich denkt.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und was ist mit der MGM 0815 WC?



wir dürfen auch die IBC 4711 KO nicht vergessen!


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> weeeeehhhhhh
> 
> ich habs überstanden, der doc sagt, es war mehr kaputt als erwartet und er hätte richtig viel zu tun gehabt


 
Wünsche dir alles Gute und eine gute und schnelle Besserung ......

Gruss aus der Schweiz

Stefan


----------



## RF-Bikeparts (20. November 2007)

Ne,Ne, Du


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> weeeeehhhhhh
> 
> ich habs überstanden, der doc sagt, es war mehr kaputt als erwartet und er hätte richtig viel zu tun gehabt


Au! 



Miss H schrieb:


> wie schön, dass mal einer an mich denkt.


Bahbahbah, wollte gestern schon anrufen, da bekam ich aber gesagt, dass Du betreut wirst/nicht zu Hause bist. 

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wünsche dir alles Gute und eine gute und schnelle Besserung ......
> 
> Gruss aus der Schweiz
> 
> Stefan



ihr geht wohl alle zum skifahren?


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ihr geht wohl alle zum skifahren?



Ich nicht.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und was ist mit der MGM 0815 WC?



Da führen alle Wege direkt in die Schüssel


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

danke euch allen für die guten wünsche, es geht mir gleich viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wir dürfen auch die IBC 4711 KO nicht vergessen!



Für welche der.........................


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Da führen alle Wege direkt in die Schüssel



So lange es nicht in die Kiste ist!  Ich meine die andere!!


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Da führen alle Wege direkt in die Schüssel




wovon redet ihr denn hier?


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ihr geht wohl alle zum skifahren?


 
Nein natürlich nicht  nur wenn es unbedingt sein muss und mich jemand zwingt oder Schläge androht .....  fahre Snowboard 

du siehst fast keine Skifahrer

http://gallery.mac.com/willibald#100043&bgcolor=black


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> wovon redet ihr denn hier?



Keine Ahnung!???


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nein natürlich nicht  nur wenn es unbedingt sein muss und mich jemand zwingt oder Schläge androht .....
> 
> du



also ich komme irgendwann und ich schlage dich n i c h t !


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> wovon redet ihr denn hier?



Keine Ahnung, kein Thema, eben plauschen.......................


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> also ich komme irgendwann und ich schlage dich n i c h t !



schlägst Du sonst zu, wenn Du kommst???!


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, kein Thema, eben plauschen.......................







ah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung!???





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, kein Thema, eben plauschen.......................



Es hat einen Anfang, manchmal auch ein Ende, aber das dazwischen...


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)




----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> schlägst Du sonst zu, wenn Du kommst???!




ich meine, mzaskar wird auch ohne schläge zahm


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



ist doch wahr, oder?


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es hat einen Anfang, manchmal auch ein Ende, aber das dazwischen...



das ist der spannendste teil


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



Genau! 

Diese komischen Bezeichnungen (nicht die von mir) bezogen sich auf topografische Karten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ist doch wahr, oder?


ja, ist wahr!! 


Miss H schrieb:


> das ist der spannendste teil


das auch!!!


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> also ich komme irgendwann und ich schlage dich n i c h t !


 
kam noch ein Teil nach, du weisst dicke Finger an kleinen IT Gadgets


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



Wärt ma flecksiebel......................


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kam noch ein Teil nach, du weisst dicke Finger an kleinen IT Gadgets



ach herrje, jetzt wird auch noch portionsweise gekommen...   



Ihr macht mir heute wieder Spaß!!!


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)




----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kam noch ein Teil nach, du weisst dicke Finger an kleinen IT Gadgets




ahhhh, ich verstehen


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ahhhh, ich verstehen



Pfui,  das ist hier unter fünf Jahren Plauschgebot verboten!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ahhhh, ich verstehen


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

habe mir am samstag noch eine IXON IQ gegönnt und einen CM 436...

mein bike hatte 6 Speichen kaputt....und die schaltung war total verstellt.


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Pfui,  das ist hier unter fünf Jahren Plauschgebot verboten!!



bin doch die omma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. November 2007)

je ne comprend pas ce toute


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> je ne comprend pas ce toute



Du hast`s verstanden!


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


>



Da wurde ein Beitrag gesendet, bevor er ganz fertig war...


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ...
> mein bike hatte 6 Speichen kaputt....und die schaltung war total verstellt.



und wie viele davon?


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du hast`s verstanden!



  
son kleiderschrank is schon krass
was da alles rein passt...


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> bin doch die omma



?erstens mal darf ich das bezweifeln und zweitens hast Du Dich gefälligst trotzdem auf unser (Unterboden-) Niveau zu begeben!


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> son kleiderschrank is schon krass
> was da alles rein passt...



Selbst der Hohlraum, der sonst in meinem Schädel wirkt? Für das, was andere als Verstand ihr Eigen nennen, brauche ich nicht mal `nen Flohzirkusschrank!  

Hab` das mal abgeändert. Das, was da zuerst stand war dann vielleicht doch etwas frech für unsere "Kleinen"!


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ?erstens mal darf ich das bezweifeln und zweitens hast Du Dich gefälligst trotzdem auf unser (Unterboden-) Niveau zu begeben!





yea, ich gehorche,  werde mal die bretter noch ein bißchen aushöhlen, wie war das doch noch mal mit der bremsspur?


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> yea, ich gehorche,  werde mal die bretter noch ein bißchen aushöhlen, wie war das doch noch mal mit der bremsspur?



nicht, dass ich würde etwas verstehen wollen!  Bretter, Bremsspur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und wie viele davon?




ist das ein erste frage und wenn ja, wie meinst du das?


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

ich meinte natürlich "ernste" frage...


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ich meinte natürlich "ernste" frage...



nein, nicht wirklich. 

Darf ich fragen, was das Reparieren des Laufrades kostete?


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nein, nicht wirklich.
> 
> Darf ich fragen, was das Reparieren des Laufrades kostete?




23,70 für die Speiche und 25,- zentrieren und
Hinterrad aus und einbau 2,50 !!!!!!!! die ham total n rad ab


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

für insider, ich hab mir grad einen matesito gemacht 
hhhhhhmmmm


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> 23,70 für die Speiche und 25,- zentrieren und
> Hinterrad aus und einbau 2,50 !!!!!!!! die ham total n rad ab



äh, was hat jetzt was gekostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

23,70 die 6 speichen
25,- zentrieren


----------



## Maggo (20. November 2007)

was haste denn geschafft dass 6 speichen neu werden mussten? ich wusst schon immer dass systemlaufräder nix taugen.


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

und das hinterad hatte ich schon ausgebaut, nur weil die die schaltung nachgeschaut haben, hatte das rad mit.
ich war in hofheim


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was haste denn geschafft dass 6 speichen neu werden mussten? ich wusst schon immer dass systemlaufräder nix taugen.



die kette hatte sich zwischen zahnkranz und nabe gefressen, haben das nur mit ner zange rausbekommen.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> 23,70 die 6 speichen
> 25,- zentrieren





Miss H schrieb:


> und das hinterad hatte ich schon ausgebaut, nur weil die die schaltung nachgeschaut haben, hatte das rad mit.
> ich war in hofheim



Das ist dann nicht mehr so günstig...  Beim Freund? Höffentlich können die wenigstens zentrieren.


----------



## ratte (20. November 2007)

Nochmal morgen zusammen,
war ein Fehler, sich aufs Bett zu legen, um was zu lesen. 

Hallo Missy,
schön, von Dir zu hören.
Und es scheint zumindest so gut zu gehen, dass Du in aller Frische mitplauschen kannst. Gute Heilung.


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Nochmal morgen zusammen,
> war ein Fehler, sich aufs Bett zu legen, um was zu lesen.
> 
> Hallo Missy,
> ...



hi ratte, das plauschen lenkt gut ab, geht es dir auch besser? ich wünsche es dir.
am sonntag hatte ich wieder einen kleinen rückschlag, war nur spazieren und jetzt geht es einarmig weiter...


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> war ein Fehler, sich aufs Bett zu legen, um was zu lesen.
> ...



Hätte gerne mit Dir getauscht! Ich fürchte, meine Rollladenfeststellung ist defekt...


----------



## Miss H (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hätte gerne mit Dir getauscht! Ich fürchte, meine Rollladenfeststellung ist defekt...



daumen drauf


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. November 2007)

hab mir heut mal ein Paar neue stÃ¶psel fÃ¼rn MP3-player gekauft... 
von sony... top klang.. aber 10,95â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. November 2007)

mahlzeit ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. November 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. November 2007)

@ iggi: DOT is da
@ maggo: wann darf ich mir mal dein Avid-Set ausleihen  oder gibts doch n kleines Treffen unter den Avid Bremsern (und den andern die wollen) damit das jemand ders kann (du) vormachen kann und dann der Rest dein Set vergewaltigen kann?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Sehr gut Die 3243 OT auch?


 
Wahrscheinlich schon, weil ich doch bewusst und vorausschauend alle Karten (insgesamt 6) für die Gegend bestellt habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> weeeeehhhhhh
> 
> ich habs überstanden, der doc sagt, es war mehr kaputt als erwartet und er hätte richtig viel zu tun gehabt


 
Schön zu hören, dass Du noch lebst  Gute Besserung weiterhin


----------



## Roter Hirsch (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> 23,70 die 6 speichen
> 25,- zentrieren



25 fürs zentrieren? Die haben ja wohl ein "Rad" ab.................


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 25â¬ fÃ¼rs zentrieren? Die haben ja wohl ein "Rad" ab.................



allerdings...je nach ausschlagenden Stellen (wie viel) is das ne Sache von 5-15mins mim SpeichenschlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼rn 5er


----------



## Tonino (20. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> 25 fürs zentrieren? Die haben ja wohl ein "Rad" ab.................



na da darf aber in den nächsten 10 Jahren kein Achter mehr rein kommen....


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> für insider, ich hab mir grad einen matesito gemacht
> hhhhhhmmmm



Ist das was ansteckendes oder wird man gar abhängig davon  

Denk daran hier lesen Jugendliche mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Was esse ich denn heute ........ hmmm kein Plan .....

Pasta, Pizza, oder lebe ich gar gesund und esse Salat .....


hmmmm glaube Pasta und Morgen gibt es Salat mit Raclette


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2007)

nochmal mahlzeit ...


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

wie sich die Dinge gleichen 

(...) Every time you do some kind of sports, you can enter
some information about it afterwards on the website - depending on the
duration of your ride you get points (1 hour cycling equals 4 points)...
So you start collecting points. There is a league and you can see if you
are doing well or not. 

http://wintercup.bike-community.net


----------



## ratte (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wie sich die Dinge gleichen
> 
> http://wintercup.bike-community.net


Das ist die "kleine" internationale Schwesterseite... 
Daher sind auch viele Nicknames identisch.


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> daumen drauf



Sind dazu nicht kräftig genug...


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was esse ich denn heute ........ hmmm kein Plan .....
> 
> Pasta, Pizza, oder lebe ich gar gesund und esse Salat .....
> 
> ...



Wieso oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso oder???



Bin an meine Käsevorräte gegangen ..... musste sie in Sicherheit bringen


----------



## ratte (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin an meine Käsevorräte gegangen ..... musste sie in Sicherheit bringen


Irgendwo wird sich da schon Nachschub finden lassen.


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Irgendwo wird sich da schon Nachschub finden lassen.



Nee in der Schweiz gibt es keinen Käse 

so jetzt noch einen doppelten Espresso und einen kleinen Grappa und gut ist 

Der Abend kann kommen ....... 
*Bäuerchen*


upps, sorry is mir so rausgerutscht


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin an meine Käsevorräte gegangen ..... musste sie in Sicherheit bringen



Ist besser so!  Ich hab` da schon mal das große Heulen bekommen...


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nee in der Schweiz gibt es keinen Käse
> 
> so jetzt noch einen doppelten Espresso und einen kleinen Grappa und gut ist
> 
> ...



Hört sich gemütlich an!  Konditionierst Du Dich für ein besonderes Abend-Event?


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

These Boots are made for walking - Lee Hazlewood 

Yeeaaaahhhh


@gerd @ratte
AmPoPo als Anfahrtsmusikuntermalung könnte ich Nena empfehlen


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> These Boots are made for walking - Lee Hazlewood
> 
> Yeeaaaahhhh
> 
> ...



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, es gibt doch die ein oder andere Gemeinsamkeit in unserer Anfahrtsgemeinschaft!  Also vielen Dank für den Tipp! ,aber laß` mal stecken!!! 

Wohingegen so ein netter Oldie...


----------



## ratte (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wohingegen so ein netter Oldie...


Da ist dann eher Deine Sammlung gefragt.

Bei Nena oder Shakira streikt allerdings mein Radio. 
Ich muss mal die Festplatte befragen, ob sich da irgendwas für die allgemeine Hörerschaft Erträgliches befindet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

So noch 9 WP-Punkte rund um den Staufen eingeheimst...

... heute sind auch endlich NWD 4 und 8 angekommen


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So noch 9 WP-Punkte rund um den Staufen eingeheimst...
> 
> ... heute sind auch endlich NWD 4 und 8 angekommen



 Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wann?



Na Radde und Du, ihr seid doch jetzt erstmal in der Schwyz


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Da ist dann eher Deine Sammlung gefragt.
> 
> Bei Nena oder Shakira streikt allerdings mein Radio.
> Ich muss mal die Festplatte befragen, ob sich da irgendwas für die allgemeine Hörerschaft Erträgliches befindet.



Ich sehe schon -> mp3-Player, Ohrstöpsel!


----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na Radde und Du, ihr seid doch jetzt erstmal in der Schwyz



...vermutlich...


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2007)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...vermutlich...



Ebend


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. November 2007)

ich ab heut mal gechillt un keine Punkte eingefahren 
morgen gehts aber mit sicherheit weiter


----------



## ratte (20. November 2007)

Geschätzte Leserschaft,
ich werde mich jetzt auch mal in meine Nachtgemächer zurückziehen. 
Ich wünsch Euch was.


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Als Guten Nacht Song an alle zu Bett gehenden oder gegangenen

The Who - Behind Blue Eyes 


in Gedenken an einen guten Freund


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. November 2007)

so bin dann auch im bett [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. November 2007)

Ich werde so langsam wach und begebe mich mal in die Nacht. 

@mzaskar: The Who  (wie kommst Du nur auf Nena...  )


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich werde so langsam wach und begebe mich mal in die Nacht.
> 
> @mzaskar: The Who  (wie kommst Du nur auf Nena...  )



hmmmm, Gute Frage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. November 2007)

Ich sach denn auch schonmal GN8


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2007)

Ich sach dann auch mal Guds Nächtle 

bis denne


----------



## wissefux (20. November 2007)

ich sach dann nochmal guds nächtle zamme


----------



## ticmefret (20. November 2007)

Jo, dann gehe ich auch mal schlafen.

Guts Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ iggi: DOT is da
> @ maggo: wann darf ich mir mal dein Avid-Set ausleihen  oder gibts doch n kleines Treffen unter den Avid Bremsern (und den andern die wollen) damit das jemand ders kann (du) vormachen kann und dann der Rest dein Set vergewaltigen kann?



du darfst dir das jederzeit ausleihen. die anleitung iss soweit auch recht verständlich, du solltest da keine probleme haben. sag einfach mal bescheid, vielleicht gibts ja am we auch ne tour, dann bring ichs mit.


----------



## Maggo (21. November 2007)

so, zurück von ner supergeilen nightride cityrunde mit luagga un carsten. hat krass viel spass gemacht und dazu punkte gebracht.


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

War `ne g*ile Stimmung draußen: wolkig, urban beleuchtet.  Wind bläst allerdings immer noch aus NO.


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

Gude Hersch, alles paletti? 

Reifen sind noch nicht unterwegs, aber angekündigt.


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2007)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Moin, Moin ich glaub' heute ist nach > drei Wochen mal wieder Auto angesagt


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

Guten Morgen 

wünsche allen einen erfolgreichen Tag


Yiieeeepppeeeehhhhhh ... Hossa


----------



## Breezler (21. November 2007)

Guuden


----------



## Zilli (21. November 2007)

Tach auch,
Maggo hats ja schon jesacht; nur bei den Rolltreppen hatten wir noch en bissi Schiss .
... und ab zum Speci-Spender a******.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2007)

Ja war schön gestern  


Besonders gut fand ich die überraschend auftauchende heißen Apfelwein Ausgabestelle und die verwundert schauenden Besucher der Veranstaltung in  der alten Oper  

Unverzeihlich war die vom Carsten durchgeführten degradierung der S4 zur S3 Treppe  

...und dann sind da noch ein paar zu begleichenden Rechnungen übriggeblieben 




Ach ja die Rolltreppe, der Tag wird kommen, bald!  
Ich freu mich schon drauf du doofe Rolltreppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ja war schön gestern
> 
> 
> Besonders gut fand ich die überraschend auftauchende heißen Apfelwein Ausgabestelle und die verwundert schauenden Besucher der Veranstaltung in der alten Oper
> ...


 
Tse, Tse, Tse...

... Jungs ihr macht Sachen 

... wie die kleinen Kinder


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin ich glaub' heute ist nach > drei Wochen mal wieder Auto angesagt



Guten Morgen,

 ich hatte schon befürchtet, Du vernachlässigst Deinen bikefreien Tag...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich hatte schon befürchtet, Du vernachlässigst Deinen bikefreien Tag...


 
... meine Mutter hat gestern ggü. Wahline ernsthaft die Vermutung geäußert, ich sei Magersüchtig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Ach so, Moin Gerd


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wie die kleinen Kinder



Morgen,

das ist das Ziel der Übung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> das ist das Ziel der Übung


 
Moin Lugga,

ach so  

Passt aber auf die anderen kleinen Kinder auf und zieht keine Bremsspuren


----------



## Maggo (21. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Lugga,
> 
> ach so
> 
> Passt aber auf die anderen kleinen Kinder auf und zieht keine Bremsspuren



ja papa!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja papa!


 
Brav' Maggo, dann geh' wieder zu den Anderen spielen


----------



## Maggo (21. November 2007)

ab sofort immer dienstags  da gibts heißen apfelwein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ab sofort immer dienstags  da gibts heißen apfelwein.


 
Nana, für Alkohol bist Du aber noch zu klein


----------



## Maggo (21. November 2007)

ich bin definitiv nicht zu klein, außerdem verkocht der doch.


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nana, für Alkohol bist Du aber noch zu klein


 
Äppler heissgemacht ist ja auch kein Akohol ...... kann man unter Medizin führen 

@ Rolltreppenracker

ich bin auf die ersten  Bilder der Rolltreppenbezwinger gespannt


----------



## Maggo (21. November 2007)

mit der rolltreppe bin ich ja noch skeptisch. andererseits isses auch nur ne treppe.


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2007)

also ich würd die rolltreppe entgegen ihrer laufrichtung befahren, egal ob hoch oder runter


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mit der rolltreppe bin ich ja noch skeptisch. andererseits isses auch nur ne treppe.


 
... nur in Bewegung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. November 2007)

@fux: das war auch der erste gedanke von allen. "goil, ne endlostreppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppe!"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich würd die rolltreppe entgegen ihrer laufrichtung befahren, egal ob hoch oder runter


 
Interessant bei 'ner Rolltreppe, ist dann quasi wie 'ne Rolle 

... und wenn er nicht gestorben ist, fährt er noch heute


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Äppler heissgemacht ist ja auch kein Akohol ...... kann man unter Medizin führen
> 
> @ Rolltreppenracker
> 
> ich bin auf die ersten  Bilder der Rolltreppenbezwinger gespannt



Ich auch....  


@Wahltho: Klar pass ich auf, aber ob ich der Richtige zum Aufpassen bin  

@Fux: Wenn wir se runterfahren, will ich sehen wie Du sie hochfährst, aber entgegengesetzt der Rollrichtung  

Carsten hat uns gestern an einigen Treppen gezeigt das sie durchaus hochzufahren sind.


Ach und das allerwichtigste ahb ich gar nicht erwähnt. 

Der Maggo, Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, der Maggo, ich bin immer noch fassungslos, der hat überhaupt gar keinen Platten gehabt


----------



## ratte (21. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @fux: das war auch der erste gedanke von allen. "goil, ne endlostreppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppeppe!"


Hört sich nach viiiieeeel Spaß an. 

Erstmal guten Morgen allerseits.


----------



## ratte (21. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Maggo, Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, der Maggo, ich bin immer noch fassungslos, der hat überhaupt gar keinen Platten gehabt


 Der Tag wird im Kalender rot markiert.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. November 2007)

moin jungs!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Der Tag wird im Kalender rot markiert.



Morgen Ratte,

das hat er sich verdient


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Maggo, Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, der Maggo, ich bin immer noch fassungslos, der hat überhaupt gar keinen Platten gehabt


 
Das geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## Maggo (21. November 2007)

und da waren einige sehr harte landungen dabei.ich bin immer noch erstaunt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und da waren einige sehr harte landungen dabei.ich bin immer noch erstaunt.


 
Hast Du vllt. auch abgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

@wahltho: Demnächst sind Deine Räder durch ein Waagenschloß gesichert: Erst ab soundsoviel Kilo Körpergewicht werden sie frei gegeben! 

Meine morgendliche Fahrt kam mir heute etwas milder als bisher vor, war aber Richtung Biebrich zunehmend feuchter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Leute wie sieht denn eigentlich die Planung für's w/e im Taunus aus?


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und da waren einige sehr harte landungen dabei.ich bin immer noch erstaunt.


 

Vollgummireifen ???


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute wie sieht denn eigentlich die Planung für's w/e im Taunus aus?


 
Freitag Käsefondue auf dem Lägern, Samstag einkaufen und Schuhe wegräumen, Sonntag Schneespass


----------



## Maggo (21. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du vllt. auch abgenommen?





mzaskar schrieb:


> Vollgummireifen ???



bababa..........an der schirn gibts fünf treppensegmente mit jeweils ungefähr fünf stufen. das hat schon ordentlich geknallt und alles ist heile geblieben. das kann nur durch fahrtechnik zustande gekommen sein.


----------



## Maggo (21. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute wie sieht denn eigentlich die Planung für's w/e im Taunus aus?



kann ich noch nicht genau voraussagen, fahren wollte ich auf alle fälle.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

... vllt. kriegt man ja eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit Après-Biken, meinetwegen bei uns in fbh, hin 

Wenn mit Après-Biken, dann aber nur Samstag...


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

Hallo hkn, wie seiht denn das Wetter bei Dir so aus?


----------



## habkeinnick (21. November 2007)

servus gerd,

hmm ich sehe stellenweise blauen himmel, aber die strassen sind nass. könnte ja mal vor die tür gehen und die gefühlte temperatur testen *lach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus gerd,
> 
> hmm ich sehe stellenweise blauen himmel, aber die strassen sind nass. könnte ja mal vor die tür gehen und die gefühlte temperatur testen *lach*



Naja, hier ist es mittlerweile weniger schneidend, durch die Nässe aber trotzdem etwas unangenehm (besonders, wenn man keine Schutzbleche dabei hat...).

Schnee ist aber kein Thema? Auch nicht, wenn Du den Hang rauf schaust?


----------



## habkeinnick (21. November 2007)

nee kein schnee...alles grün...war eben draußen - kalt ist was anderes. ich würde eher frisch dazu sagen.

und wie man auf dem feldi sieht







ist da ja auch nicht mehr viel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Mahlzeit hkn - Long time no read


----------



## habkeinnick (21. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit hkn - Long time no read



servus wahltho, ja das leben hier im fred zieht an mir irgendwie vorbei...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Nette Idee für ein Weihnachtsgeschenk 

http://www.boysstuff.co.uk/product.asp?id=13574&ms=affwin_boys


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nette Idee für ein Weihnachtsgeschenk
> 
> http://www.boysstuff.co.uk/product.asp?id=13574&ms=affwin_boys



nur, wenn die auch Stahlnägel verschießen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus wahltho, ja das leben hier im fred zieht an mir irgendwie vorbei...



wem geht das nicht so?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Auch nicht schlecht 

http://www.boysstuff.co.uk/product.asp?id=12628&src=Home


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nur, wenn die auch Stahlnägel verschießen können!


 
Ich hatte auch schon ein paar Modding Ideen in diese Richtung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus wahltho, ja das leben hier im fred zieht an mir irgendwie vorbei...


 
Schade


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nette Idee für ein Weihnachtsgeschenk
> 
> http://www.boysstuff.co.uk/product.asp?id=13574&ms=affwin_boys


 
Muss ich gleich bestellen ..... macht sich bestimmt gut im Grossraumb***


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Muss ich gleich bestellen ..... macht sich bestimmt gut im Grossraumb***


 
Hat 'nen Kollege von mir schon installiert, so bin ich überhaupt drauf gekommen


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hat 'nen Kollege von mir schon installiert, so bin ich überhaupt drauf gekommen



Und? Wieviele Kerben hat er schon am Tisch? Erlegt er bevorzugt Kolleginnen, oder Kollegen? Und was macht er dann mit ihnen?


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

Mein neues Spielzeug ist angekommen 

abe heute meinen Polar CS600 bekommen ..... jetzt brauche ich Urlaub um die Funktionen zu studieren


----------



## Tonino (21. November 2007)

bei meinen Geschäftszeiten wäre das was für mich...

klick

dann würde meine Freundin aber noch mehr schimpfen weil ich sowieso schon so lange verschwunden bin. ist die einzige möglichkeit mal in ruhe mountainbike kataloge zu blättern.


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug ist angekommen
> 
> abe heute meinen Polar CS600 bekommen ..... jetzt brauche ich urlaub um die Funktionen zu studieren



ge*l! Viel Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (21. November 2007)

@Gerdi
Sohlen bekommen.

@mzaskar
Reifen noch nicht bekommen, weil die in einem externen Lager waren. Hab aber eben schon den Anruf erhalten, dass die jetzt im Laden sind. Werde mich heute abend oder morgen erneut drum kümmern.

So, und nun erstmal Mahlzei zusammen, hab nämlich das Frühstücken wieder verpennt.


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das nur gut machen
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus .... Den Weg zur Schokkifabrik zeige ich dir dann in der Schweiz


----------



## ratte (21. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus .... Den Weg zur Schokkifabrik zeige ich dir dann in der Schweiz


Käse wär mir lieber.


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Käse wär mir lieber.


 
Sollte eine der eher leichteren Übungen sein


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ge*l! Viel Spaß!!


 
Leider läuft die SW nicht auf meinem MAC  und der hat auch keine IR Schnittstelle 

Aber man kann ja auch das irgendwie im web nutzen


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Käse wär mir lieber.



oder etwas mit ähnlicher Konsistenz...


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @Gerdi
> Sohlen bekommen.
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oder etwas mit ähnlicher Konsistenz...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> bei meinen Geschäftszeiten wäre das was für mich...
> 
> klick
> 
> ...


 
Putting-Sets hatten wir schon als Werbegeschenke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Putting-Sets hatten wir schon als Werbegeschenke


 
und wo ist mein*s *


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



es dient eh nur als Grundlage für `nen Geschmacksstoff!


----------



## ratte (21. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>


Dat Spinnsche meint, ich verdiene keinen teuren Käse, da ich den nicht genug zu würdigen weiß.
Und der Geschmacksstoff, auf den hier angespielt wird, nennt sich Senf.


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Dat Spinnsche meint, ich verdiene keinen teuren Käse, da ich den nicht genug zu würdigen weiß.
> Und der Geschmacksstoff, auf den hier angespielt wird, nennt sich Senf.


 

Hmmmm .... zu Käse nimmt man leckeren Feigensenf oder zu den rezenten Käsen auch mal einen mit Curry oder so hmmmmmm lecker 

kannst ja mal Luca fragen


----------



## ratte (21. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmmm .... zu Käse nimmt man leckeren Feigensenf oder zu den rezenten Käsen auch mal einen mit Curry oder so hmmmmmm lecker


Danke, wenigstens einer versteht mich.
Ob dat Spinnsche jetzt aber noch Raclette bei Dir essen möchte...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmmm .... zu Käse nimmt man leckeren Feigensenf oder zu den rezenten Käsen auch mal einen mit Curry oder so hmmmmmm lecker



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Danke, wenigstens einer versteht mich.
> Ob dat Spinnsche jetzt aber noch Raclette bei Dir essen möchte...


 
Hmmm er wird ja nicht gezwungen .... ist alles auf freiwilliger Basis .... nur das Nena hören nicht


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Dat Spinnsche meint, ich verdiene keinen teuren Käse, da ich den nicht genug zu würdigen weiß.
> Und der Geschmacksstoff, auf den hier angespielt wird, nennt sich Senf.



Nein, nein, nein Ratti, Du mißverstehst mich völlig und verdienst selbstverständlich nur das Beste, Schönste, Höchste, Teuerste!   Käse ist für Deine Belange halt einfach nur nicht notwendig. Es geht Dir ja nur um etwas mit Käsekonsistenz, auf das Du Dir Deinen Senf schmieren kannst.


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm er wird ja nicht gezwungen .... ist alles auf freiwilliger Basis .... nur das Nena hören nicht



Wenigstens wäre dann ja Ratti dabei und der würdest Du das sicherlich nicht antun!


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenigstens wäre dann ja Ratti dabei und der würdest Du das sicherlich nicht antun!


 
Nena ist klasse


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)




----------



## ratte (21. November 2007)

So, ich werde nochmal mein Glück bei HiBike versuchen.
Falls jemandem noch spontan was einfällt, einfach kurz anklingeln.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. November 2007)

moin
wurde heute wieder nichts mim radfahrn  
hab den ganzen tag m vadder geholfen....


----------



## wondermike (21. November 2007)

So, wieder zu Hause. Bei der Schnippel-Aktion ist alles gut gelaufen. Mir geht's den Umständen entsprechend gut.


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, wieder zu Hause. Bei der Schnippel-Aktion ist alles gut gelaufen. Mir geht's den Umständen entsprechend gut.



Na denn weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Breezler (21. November 2007)

Sachemal, was habt ihr denn alle?
Miss_H & wonder.

Bin dann auch mal von der Heimfahrt zurück

Ich liebe Nieselregen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (21. November 2007)

@mzaskar
Ich habse bekommen. 
@Arachne
Du bist leer ausgegangen.


----------



## ratte (21. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, wieder zu Hause. Bei der Schnippel-Aktion ist alles gut gelaufen. Mir geht's den Umständen entsprechend gut.


Schön zu hören.
Dann werd mal schnell wieder fit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, wieder zu Hause. Bei der Schnippel-Aktion ist alles gut gelaufen. Mir geht's den Umständen entsprechend gut.



 Schön zu hören, Wünsche gute und baldige Genesung (auch von wahline)


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> @Arachne
> Du bist leer ausgegangen.



  

Danke für`s Nachfragen!


----------



## Zilli (21. November 2007)

Naaaabend,

@Wondermike: Schön zu hören bzw. zu lesen. Ich hoffe für Dich (eher nur sekundär wg. WP), daß Du bald wieder biken kannst; zumindest kenne ich das Wartegefühl.

Heute habe ich's mal organisiert bekommen, nach der A****** ne Jeans anzuziehen und den nach Hauseweg WP-optimiert zu gestalten . Erstmal 33 min. geworden. Demnächst werde ich eine Variante fahren, damit ne Stunde zusammen kommt. Schaun mer mal.

@Kindergarten: ich kann leider nächste Woche nich mit Euch spielen, da ich ab Sonntag Mittach für ne Woche nach Bayernland muß*buhhhuhhuu*. Das Ihr mir nich alleine mit de Rolldrebbe spielt ... sonst sag ich's meiner Mammi ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Heute habe ich's mal organisiert bekommen, nach der A****** ne Jeans anzuziehen und den nach Hauseweg WP-optimiert zu gestalten . Erstmal 33 min. geworden. Demnächst werde ich eine Variante fahren, damit ne Stunde zusammen kommt. Schaun mer mal.



 Na also, geht doch


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, wieder zu Hause. Bei der Schnippel-Aktion ist alles gut gelaufen. Mir geht's den Umständen entsprechend gut.



Dann wünsche ich dir mal gute Besserung und mach nicht zu früh mit dem Velo rum


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

So, dann laß`ich mich nun auch mal benieseln.  

Seid brav und treibt`s nicht zu wild!


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> @mzaskar
> Ich habse bekommen.



Danke Danke Danke      

Gebe dir das Geld ( 70) in Franken (CHF 115) dann hast du die Bankgebühr gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, dann laß`ich mich nun auch mal benieseln.
> 
> Seid brav und treibt`s nicht zu wild!



Treiben   was ist das   


lass den Mund zu, damit kein Wasser reinläuft


----------



## ratte (21. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gebe dir das Geld ( 70) in Franken (CHF 115) dann hast du die Bankgebühr gespart


Prima.

So, ich verabschiede mich mal.
Morgen geht der Wecker wieder zu einer unchristlichen Zeit.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, wieder zu Hause. Bei der Schnippel-Aktion ist alles gut gelaufen. Mir geht's den Umständen entsprechend gut.


  Gute Besserung, komm bald wieder auf die Beine, ääääh Räder.  
Wieviele Wochen dauerts, bis du wieder voll trailtauglich bist?


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2007)

Sach mal Guuds Nächtle   

Bis Morgen in alter frische und so 


@Ratte
sind ja nur 2 Tage


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. November 2007)

moin moin


----------



## Breezler (21. November 2007)

So, endlich ma Profilbild angepasst. 

Son Rad hat ja jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, komm bald wieder auf die Beine, ääääh Räder.
> Wieviele Wochen dauerts, bis du wieder voll trailtauglich bist?



gude besserung auch von mir  
trailtauglich brauchste ja momentan eh nicht werden. wahrscheinlich machste jetzt nur ga-einheiten zum aufbauen und zockst dann alle im frühjahr richtig ab  

ich verlier die trailtauglichkeit regelmäßig mangels übung im winter und bin im frühjahr erstmal vorsichtiger unterwegs


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2007)

hab mich mal bei tchibo eingedeckt :

1 x läuferhose : im direkten vergleich zu meiner alten leider nicht ganz so warmhaltend. aber für 14 euro voll ok
1 x skirolli : leider in xl etwas zu groß. kragen liegt nicht richtig am hals an. vom wärmehalten auch eher was für einstellige plusgrade. für 10 euro auch ok ...
1 x fleecehandschuhe für 8 euro : sind im vergleich zu meinen alten von tchibo tatsächlich winddicht  bin mal gespannt, ob sie auch wirklich wasserdicht sind. deswegen hab ich sie eigentlich gekauft. von der funktion klar das beste meiner 3 neuen teile


----------



## Breezler (21. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab mich mal bei tchibo eingedeckt :
> 
> 1 x läuferhose : im direkten vergleich zu meiner alten leider nicht ganz so warmhaltend. aber für 14 euro voll ok
> 1 x skirolli : leider in xl etwas zu groß. kragen liegt nicht richtig am hals an. vom wärmehalten auch eher was für einstellige plusgrade. für 10 euro auch ok ...
> 1 x fleecehandschuhe für 8 euro : sind im vergleich zu meinen alten von tchibo tatsächlich winddicht  bin mal gespannt, ob sie auch wirklich wasserdicht sind. deswegen hab ich sie eigentlich gekauft. von der funktion klar das beste meiner 3 neuen teile



Keine Sturmhaube?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2007)

ei gude wie!

und auch schon fast wieder weg, gute Nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2007)

allen operierten noch ne gute Genesung 

nu aber los


----------



## wissefux (21. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Keine Sturmhaube?



nee, hab ich schon und brauch ich selten. daher noch voll intakt  

gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du darfst dir das jederzeit ausleihen. die anleitung iss soweit auch recht verständlich, du solltest da keine probleme haben. sag einfach mal bescheid, vielleicht gibts ja am we auch ne tour, dann bring ichs mit.



klingt gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

Hatte vorhin gar nicht mehr genieselt, die Wege sind sogar fast schon wieder abgetrocknet. Mittlerweile spüre ich auch deutlich einen Temperaturanstieg.


----------



## wondermike (21. November 2007)

Danke an alle für die guten Wünsche. Ans Biken denke ich im Moment gar nicht, aber das kommt schon noch. Werde wohl mindestens noch zwei Wochen brauchen und auch dann auf absehbare Zeit erstmal nur GA machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Freitag Käsefondue auf dem Lägern, Samstag einkaufen und Schuhe wegräumen, Sonntag Schneespass



Freitag Käsefondue abgesagt?


----------



## Arachne (21. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Danke an alle für die guten Wünsche. Ans Biken denke ich im Moment gar nicht, aber das kommt schon noch. Werde wohl mindestens noch zwei Wochen brauchen und auch dann auf absehbare Zeit erstmal nur GA machen.



gaga gaga gaga - schnatterschnatterschnatter

GA ist im Winter doch sowieso etwas mehr im Vordergrund, als im Sommer. Also nicht zu sehr weinen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2007)

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Freitag Käsefondue abgesagt?



Leider abgesagt   Jetzt mus ich wieder ohne Käsefondue duch die Nacht und so ...... Vielleicht wird es ja nachgeholt 


Guten Morgen allen Frühaufstehern und den Nachzüglern


----------



## ratte (22. November 2007)

Guten Morgäähhn,

iieeeks, ist ja noch dunkel da draußen.


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> iieeeks, ist ja noch dunkel da draußen.



is net war    

moin


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Morgäähhn,
> 
> iieeeks, ist ja noch dunkel da draußen.



Gude,

musst den Rollladen hochziehen dann wird es hell 

zumindestens hier im Süden


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> is net war
> 
> moin



Guten Morgen,

also ich würde das da draußen als dunkel durchgehen lassen!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten Morgäähhn,
> 
> iieeeks, ist ja noch dunkel da draußen.


 
Ach ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (22. November 2007)

GUDE IHR BUBE UN MÄDSCHER  

hab auch gleich wieder ne Frage 

Wo bekomm ich ne Garmin Topo karte für Österreich her??


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2007)

hier: http://www.satcom.at/garmintopooesterreich.htm oder 
hier: http://www.gps24.de/lshop,showdetail,2004g,d,,,900199,,,.htm

Uebersicht:

http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&q=Garmin+topo+Österreich&meta=

S.


----------



## Alberto68 (22. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hier: http://www.satcom.at/garmintopooesterreich.htm oder
> hier: http://www.gps24.de/lshop,showdetail,2004g,d,,,900199,,,.htm
> 
> Uebersicht:
> ...



OLE SUPER DANKE    

BRAUCH DAS WIE IMMER SCHNELL ALS GESCHENK !!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

@Berto: was macht die Gräte mittlerweile? Noch Schmerzen?


----------



## Alberto68 (22. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Berto: was macht die Gräte mittlerweile? Noch Schmerzen?



Servus
fuß ist fast wieder gut keine  schmerzen 
werde ende nächste woche wieder mit den lauftraining beginnen


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Servus
> fuß ist fast wieder gut keine  schmerzen
> werde ende nächste woche wieder mit den lauftraining beginnen



Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (22. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Super!



aber vor den clickpedalen hab ich noch respekt  das könnte noch aua machen beim ausclicken


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> aber vor den clickpedalen hab ich noch respekt  das könnte noch aua machen beim ausclicken



Dabei solltest Du vor`m Laufen Respekt haben...  Ja, ist schon `ne extreme Bewegung.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

gude!!
werde nun gleich mal bissi fahren..
sonst alle fit=?


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

Bekomme gerade meine lang ersehnte Klimaanlage eingebaut.  Einerseits freue ich mich ja, andererseits müssen die durch `ne Betondecke...  Werde mich wohl gleich mal verpi$$en.


----------



## arkonis (22. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bekomme gerade meine lang ersehnte Klimaanlage eingebaut.


 
viel Spaß damit


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gude!!
> werde nun gleich mal bissi fahren..
> sonst alle fit=?


 
Du kriegst mich nicht ... Du kriegst mich nicht


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> viel Spaß damit



Ja, vielen Dank!  Ist mir einfach zu warm da draußen...


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

Irgendwie scheint hier die große Fingerfäule ausgebrochen zu sein!?!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

@hirsch: die Highroller sind unterwegs!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2007)

Ei gude wie!

der Lenker für mein HT is wohl auch hoffentlich unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude wie!
> 
> der Lenker für mein HT is wohl auch hoffentlich unterwegs :huepf:



gerade, oder gebogen? 620mm?


----------



## ratte (22. November 2007)

96.
Hat das eigentlich schonmal so lange zwischen zwei K-Fragen gedauert? 

Achso,
nabend zusammen.


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

95


----------



## ratte (22. November 2007)

Ach nee, bei dem Thema kommt der Fux auch wieder aus seinem Bau.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> gerade, oder gebogen? 620mm?



Flat- Bar falls du das meintest, kein Rizer. Gebogen isser trotzdem, 5° nach hinten  und er is nur 580mm breit und es kommen auch noch Bar ends dran 
bin mal gespannt wie sich das schmale Teil fährt  is ja immerhin 105mm schmaler als der beim Torque, und auch noch Bar ends


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Flat- Bar falls du das meintest, kein Rizer. Gebogen isser trotzdem, 5° nach hinten  und er is nur 580mm breit und es kommen auch noch Bar ends dran
> bin mal gespannt wie sich das schmale Teil fährt  is ja immerhin 105mm schmaler als der beim Torque, und auch noch Bar ends


Das geht schon. Mir reichen auch 560 mm und 3° an meinem Lenker. Und ich hab noch die breiten tune RH-1 Barends dran.


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Ach nee, bei dem Thema kommt der Fux auch wieder aus seinem Bau.



wer verkriecht sich denn hier die ganze zeit in seinem bau, ähh loch


----------



## ratte (22. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer verkriecht sich denn hier die ganze zeit in seinem bau, ähh loch


Zwangsweise.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2007)

is ja nich viel los hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Zwangsweise.



Heute die Nase raus zu strecken scheint nicht so schlimm gewesen zu sein. Du vermittelst einen aufgeweckten Eindruck. Oder?


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> is ja nich viel los hier



Verglichen mit heute Nachmittag ist hier gerade der Bär los!


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Flat- Bar falls du das meintest, kein Rizer. Gebogen isser trotzdem, 5° nach hinten  und er is nur 580mm breit und es kommen auch noch Bar ends dran
> bin mal gespannt wie sich das schmale Teil fährt  is ja immerhin 105mm schmaler als der beim Torque, und auch noch Bar ends



Ja, meinte ich.  Berichte mal, wie er sich für Dich fahren läßt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2007)

*gähn*


----------



## ratte (22. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute die Nase raus zu strecken scheint nicht so schlimm gewesen zu sein. Du vermittelst einen aufgeweckten Eindruck. Oder?


Meine Kollegen habe ich noch ein wenig angeschnieft und angehustet, aber endlich mal wieder zuhause raus.


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *gähn*



Blubber, erzähl` halt was! 

Ich kurv` jetzt nochmal schnell nach Eltville!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2007)

Ich erzähl grad meiner Freundin was am Telefon


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Meine Kollegen habe ich noch ein wenig angeschnieft und angehustet, aber endlich mal wieder zuhause raus.



du hast tatsächlich den weg in den iph noch gefunden   

na ja, jetzt steht ja erst mal kur in der schweiz an. ein wenig richtig bergluft schnuppern und schon geht´s richtig aufwärts


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich erzähl grad meiner Freundin was am Telefon



das könnte auch interessant werden


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Meine Kollegen habe ich noch ein wenig angeschnieft und angehustet, aber endlich mal wieder zuhause raus.



Na, wenn Du Glück hast, bist Du bald dann erst mal alleine dort...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2007)

*gähn*


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Guuude,


wahltho schrieb:


> Na also, geht doch


heut gings sogar noch besser: 65 min.


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Huch 76
Bekomme ich heute mal was von der K-Frage mit


----------



## ratte (22. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Huch 76
> Bekomme ich heute mal was von der K-Frage mit


Aber nur, wenn nicht das bisherige Tempo beibehalten wird.


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Na dann mal hinne .... (ich meld mich noch auf dem Laptop als MTK-Cube an, dann gehts schneller....  und Doppel-Chance)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. November 2007)

ich geh ins Bett, mir zu langatmig jetzt hier 

gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

gN8 und erhol Dich.


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2007)

Ei gude Zilli,
wie gehd ed denn ?


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich geh ins Bett, mir zu langatmig jetzt hier
> 
> gute Nacht



Naja, wenn Du so`ne Träne bist un`nix zu erzählen hast...


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

Wußtet ihr, dass es in Walluf einen Schiffeschlafpatz gibt?


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ei gude Zilli,
> wie gehd ed denn ?


Gut, kann ned klache.
Letztens war ich nach'm Biken wo Chilli essen, wo neuerdings mit Holz geheizt wird ... Am nächsten Moije mußd isch im Büro fünf mol in die keramische Abdeilung, sonst wär isch geblatzd. Muß mal de Fabienne frache, was däs für Hammer-Bohne war'n ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2007)

Desdewesche hin über Grifdel so ä Dunsdglogge ... 


 ich muß glaub ich mal mei Signadur ännern ....


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wußtet ihr, dass es in Walluf einen Schiffeschlafpatz gibt?


Schiffeschlafp*l*atz oder ein Platz zum Schiffen ?


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2007)

Aus'm Rhein es isch ka Fisch mehr ... *igiiiit*


----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Aus'm Rhein es isch ka Fisch mehr ... *igiiiit*



iiiiiieeeh, hast Du das schon mal???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. November 2007)

Raclette!


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> iiiiiieeeh, hast Du das schon mal???


Was waas isch dann was mir mei Eldern schon zu esse gegäbbe habbe


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Raclette!


Legger, guude Abbo.

Wieviel Punkte bringt des bis dahin ?


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Legger, guude Abbo.
> 
> Wieviel Punkte bringt des bis dahin ?


Du Dummbabbler,
Du fährst doch gar ned mehr , des häd isch frache müsse ....


----------



## MTK-Cube (22. November 2007)

Du willsd nur wieder vor mir am Essenstisch sei ... pah, isch geh jez.

Gude N8 allseits


----------



## Horowitz (22. November 2007)

k un muss weschfarn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horowitz (22. November 2007)

un tschüss


----------



## ratte (22. November 2007)

Meine Güte, hier steppt der Bär.

Nacht allerseits.


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Meine Güte, hier steppt der Bär.
> 
> Nacht allerseits.



hier steppte wohl der bär  

muß ich wohl wieder alleine ran


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

54 sollten kein problem sein. die nacht ist noch jung ...


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

erst mal was futtern und kräfte sammeln ....


----------



## arkonis (22. November 2007)

na schon wieder die k-frage   hallo ratte wieder gesund ?  du bist ja heute an meinem Essplatz vorbeigeschlichen ich wollte eigendlich rufen aber mir ist dein Zweit-name nicht eingefallen


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

zilli, wo ist der mtk-cube hin ?


----------



## arkonis (22. November 2007)

ich gehe jetzt Einkaufen, also wartet noch ein wenig


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

nabend alle zusammen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

yeah
k-Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> du bist ja heute an meinem Essplatz vorbeigeschlichen ich wollte eigendlich rufen aber mir ist dein Zweit-name nicht eingefallen



du auch im iph ?

hm der zweitname ... ich glaub der war etwa so ****-********
aber sicher bin ich mir da jetzt auch nicht mehr  
frag mal wahltho ...


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich gehe jetzt Einkaufen, also wartet noch ein wenig



in ner halben stunde könnte es vorbei sein ...


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> yeah
> k-Frage



ab in die heia mit dir


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Meine Güte, hier steppt der Bär.
> 
> Nacht allerseits.


 Treffer !

GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ab in die heia mit dir



nenenene


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nabend alle zusammen!


Guuude,
heute schon gebiked ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

was gibts so neues?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guuude,
> heute schon gebiked ?



klaro  
105min


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> yeah
> k-Frage


.... ich ruf gleich den MTK-Cube noch an, der soll mitmachen, der Schlaffsagg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Treffer !



viel zu früh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2007)

N'abend


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> klaro
> 105min


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> .... ich ruf gleich den MTK-Cube noch an, der soll mitmachen, der Schlaffsagg



ja mach ma, dann gehts schneller ...


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> viel zu früh


Das Vor- .... Wortspiel *tsetsetse*


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> .... ich ruf gleich den MTK-Cube noch an, der soll mitmachen, der Schlaffsagg



   

*gruss carsten (ex-MTK-Cube)*  
 neuerdings 2 accounts   --> doppelte chance  

du cheater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend



moin !


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *gruss carsten (ex-MTK-Cube)*
> neuerdings 2 accounts   --> doppelte chance
> 
> du cheater


Tja, das war vor Deiner aktiven Zeit hier ....


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

hab nu am 1.dec meine erste fahrstunde


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Beim MTK-Cube sein Laptop funzt der Bildschrim ned, der bleibt schwarz  (und er selber im off )


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Tja, das war vor Deiner aktiven Zeit hier ....



em nee.. also die zeit mit MTK.Cube kenn ich noch  
bin ja auch eig seit august 06 dabei... hab halt nur nie was geschreiben weil mir nichts eingefallen ist   
wusste nur nicht bzw war verwundert, dass du den ,,MTK-Cube,, noch benutzt


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab nu am 1.dec meine erste fahrstunde


Danke für die Vorwarnung; ich schick Dir per SM meine Ruf-Nr., damit Du mich anrufen kannst, wenn Deine Stunde beginnt ...


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> em nee.. also die zeit mit MTK.Cube kenn ich noch
> bin ja auch eig seit august 06 dabei... hab halt nur nie was geschreiben weil mir nichts eingefallen ist
> wusste nur nicht bzw war verwundert, dass du den ,,MTK-Cube,, noch benutzt


pssssssssssssst


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Da kennst Du aber den MTK-Speci noch nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Danke für die Vorwarnung; ich schick Dir per SM meine Ruf-Nr., damit Du mich anrufen kannst, wenn Deine Stunde beginnt ...



mal vorzugsweise alle Haustiere, Kinder,.. und ähnliches einsperren...  
getreu nach dem Motto ,,Lenzhahner (etc..) sperrt die Kinder ein, iggi macht den führerschein,,


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Noch 24





.... un all sinse uff de Lauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Da kennst Du aber den MTK-Speci noch nicht


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Noch 24





.... un all sinse uff de Lauer


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

20


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Aus eins mach 2 *hehe*


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Na dann mal .... 18


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

17


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Wondermike, Du mußt Dich doch ausruhen.... dazu gehört auch Augenpflege .


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Maggo auch endlich eingetrudelt ...


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

bin grad am futtern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

wird ja  heut richtig spannend ....


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

und de Arkonis hats auch endlich mal wieder geschafft (wie ich )


----------



## arkonis (22. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> du auch im iph ?
> 
> hm der zweitname ... ich glaub der war etwa so ****-********
> aber sicher bin ich mir da jetzt auch nicht mehr
> frag mal wahltho ...



klar ich auch, aber nur ein-zwei mal die Woche  ab nächstes Jahr dann für ein halbes Jahr täglich und dannach wieder am anderen Ort mit anderen Zeiten.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin grad am futtern ...



en guden  

iss du mal schönn 
wir machen das schon


----------



## wondermike (22. November 2007)

Wie? Wo? Was?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin grad am futtern ...


hoffentlich verklemmt sich der Löffel unter die Enter-Taste *hechl*


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2007)

tag


----------



## arkonis (22. November 2007)

2


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2007)

was fürn löffel?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tag



tag


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tag


tach auch


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> hoffentlich verklemmt sich der Löffel unter die Enter-Taste *hechl*



ihr säcke ...

bin auch noch am lahmen rechner ...


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2007)

.

em fuggs zuliebe schreib ich hier mal was rein. z.b:"gude fux!"


----------



## arkonis (22. November 2007)

.


----------



## wondermike (22. November 2007)

Mein Name ist Hase...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

hhh


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

heute mal ? 

Edit:


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

knapp vorbei ...


----------



## wondermike (22. November 2007)

Mist, wider nix!


----------



## arkonis (22. November 2007)

das war betrug


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

glückwunsch maggo


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2007)

auf die knie und wendet euer antlitz ab. ihr seid unwürdig.









ich hab euch trotzem gern.


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> das war betrug



so?


----------



## wondermike (22. November 2007)

Mann, der Maggo bescheißt doch! Das gibt's doch gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .



toller text   

glückwunsch, alder babbsagg ...

langsam wirds langweilig


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> toller text
> 
> glückwunsch, alder babbsagg ...
> 
> langsam wirds langweilig




ich habs geändert.


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> auf die knie und wendet euer antlitz ab. ihr seid unwürdig.


Passt gut, hab mir vor 20 min. Protektoren bestellt 



Maggo schrieb:


> ich hab euch trotzem gern.


Isch aach.

à Popo: Hattest Du am Tag nach dem Chilli auch so Ausbreitungszustände in Dir ?


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Passt gut, hab mir vor 20 min. Protektoren bestellt
> 
> 
> Isch aach.
> ...



ich hab nen saumagen, mich kriegt so schnell nix zum platzen. 

was für welche haste denn bestellt?


----------



## arkonis (22. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so?


genau weil die E-Mail funktion "Mail zu jedem Post" wurde vom Rikkmann deaktiviert und damit muss ich konstantieren das ich um mein technologischen Vorsprung gebracht wurde


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2007)

diese behämmerte funktion hab ich mal für ca. fünf minuten eingestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (22. November 2007)

es gibt nur noch mails wenn die Seite von deinem Rechner aktualisiert wurde.

Aber: ich kenne jetzt einen Weg die 30. sek. zu umgehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

der da wäre?


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2007)

raus mit der sprache! ansonsten auch egal, ihr werdet mich nie fangen
.


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> was für welche haste denn bestellt?


Die hier (Tip vom CR) und für die Ellenbogen
 hatte ich in Meran mehr als mir lieb war "getestet".


----------



## wondermike (22. November 2007)

Der Maggo hat da bestimmt 10 Chinesen, die heimlich für ihn posten und die Posts dann schnell wieder löschen.


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Ich mach mich mal vom Byte-Acker.

gute N8 @all


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2007)

hast du angegeben dass du dimb mitglied bist? gibt bei denen glaub ich 10protenz!


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Der Maggo hat da bestimmt 10 Chinesen, die heimlich für ihn posten und die Posts dann schnell wieder löschen.


höre ich da so ein bischen Neid heraus ?


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Der Maggo hat da bestimmt 10 Chinesen, die heimlich für ihn posten und die Posts dann schnell wieder löschen.



nö.............got the got the feeling.


----------



## arkonis (22. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> der da wäre?





Maggo schrieb:


> raus mit der sprache! ansonsten auch egal, ihr werdet mich nie fangen
> .



erstmal kommt die demonstration, für die überzeugung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (22. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> höre ich da so ein bischen Neid heraus ?



Was für eine absurde Idee...


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du angegeben dass du dimb mitglied bist? gibt bei denen glaub ich 10protenz!


erzähl keinen Shice ... natürlich nicht *grrrrr* => *Nachschau*


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2007)

@arkonis: goßmaul 
@zilli: guggst du dimb homepage


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @arkonis: goßmaul
> @zilli: guggst du dimb homepage.


*puhhh* ich brauch mich nicht ärgern: Für DIMBos gibt's 20%; und um diese %zahl sind die auch schon günstiger angegeben.

Besten Dank trotzdem.


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .
> 
> em fuggs zuliebe schreib ich hier mal was rein. z.b:"gude fux!"



so is brav  

aber mit dem text hättest du im ernstfall voll geloost


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so is brav
> 
> aber mit dem text hättest du im ernstfall voll geloost



nö, ich hatte komischerweise noch zeit, war nur zu faul das licht anzumachen da meine süße hier rumliegt undd schläft. und im dunkeln tippen iss doof und eigentlich auch schlecht für meine augen.


----------



## Zilli (22. November 2007)

jez aber gute N8


----------



## Maggo (22. November 2007)

ja, ich auch. ach nochwas....schaut mal wieviele postings es um 21:59 gab. cool irgendwie.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> jez aber gute N8



gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. November 2007)

irgentwie ist mir gerade langweilig ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. November 2007)

Wie sieht's denn jetzt eigentlich aus mit einer Tour am Samstag? 

Morgen werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich mit Manni die Grüngürtelrunde drehen 

GN8 @All


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

gn8

tour am samstag bei mir eher nicht ...


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

Puuh, bin ich volllllll.....


----------



## Maggo (23. November 2007)

pssssst. aufstehn, es wird zeit.


----------



## Breezler (23. November 2007)

Moin, wer hat denn dieses Wetter bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> pssssst. aufstehn, es wird zeit.



ist schon längst passiert, trotz urlaub  

moin !


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

Das ist eine unmenschliche Zeit!!!

Trotzdem: Guten Morgen!


----------



## ratte (23. November 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Maggo.  



arkonis schrieb:


> hallo ratte wieder gesund ?  du bist ja heute an meinem Essplatz vorbeigeschlichen ich wollte eigendlich rufen aber mir ist dein Zweit-name nicht eingefallen


Also, ich höre auf beide Namen. Löst vielleicht manchmal erstaunte Blicke aus. 

@Arachne
Was machst Du denn schon wach?


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> ...
> @Arachne
> Was machst Du denn schon wach?



Wer behauptet ich wäre wach???

Ich hab` ab acht `nen Defibrillator-Auffrischungskurs...  Hast Du zufällig Zeit als Demo-Objekt?


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2007)

Guten Morgen .....






ohjeh...Weihnachtsfeier .... ich will nicht auf A*****


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

Highroller: 23.11.07 03:59 Transport zur Zustellbasis


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer behauptet ich wäre wach???
> 
> Ich hab` ab acht `nen Defibrillator-Auffrischungskurs...  Hast Du zufällig Zeit als Demo-Objekt?



Der Trainer ist ein Raucher... Mit meinem Rad schaffe ich es in den Pausen einmal längs durchs Gebäude zu meinem Plauschanschluß zu fahren.   

Habt ihr gewußt, dass man den Heimlich-Griff wieder anwendet?


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie? Du wirst doch wohl erstmal ordentlich a******* und die Feier beginnt erst am Nachmittag?!?!? Selbst im ÖD handhaben wir das so.


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Highroller: 23.11.07 03:59 Transport zur Zustellbasis



23.11.07 08:55 Die Sendung ist in der Zustellbasis eingegangen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2007)

Moin, moin

Manni hat keinen Bock auf Biken bei dem Wetter 

Schätze ich werde dann heute auch eher auf Spin-Trainer umsteigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie? Du wirst doch wohl erstmal ordentlich a******* und die Feier beginnt erst am Nachmittag?!?!? Selbst im ÖD handhaben wir das so.


 
Feier war gestern .... hicks


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Feier war gestern .... hicks



ach so, dann geht es Dir wahrscheinlich gerade so wie mir...


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> Manni hat keinen Bock auf Biken bei dem Wetter
> 
> Schätze ich werde dann heute auch eher auf Spin-Trainer umsteigen...



Kann ich bei dem Wetter verstehen! Ich muß nachher noch...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2007)

... ich glaub' ich muss meine Bike-Aktivitäten generell mal etwas reduzieren, in den letzten Wochen sind doch ein paar andere Dinge zu kurz gekommen oder liegen geblieben ...


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab nu am 1.dec meine erste fahrstunde


 
Na zum Glück bin ich weit weg 



Arachne schrieb:


> Puuh, bin ich volllllll.....


 
ich auch, ich auch 



Arachne schrieb:


> ach so, dann geht es Dir wahrscheinlich gerade so wie mir...


 
Die fahrt zur A***** war ganz schön anstrengend ...... der erste Hügel hat mich fast mein Leben gekostet 

Guten Morgen allerseits


----------



## Tonino (23. November 2007)

@wahltho

Hallo,

warst du zufällig am Mittwoch gegen halb acht in der Gegend von Kelkheim unterwegs? Ich glaubte dort im Wald ein Ufo gesehen zu haben, so hell war das dort plötzlich!


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich glaub' ich muss meine Bike-Aktivitäten generell mal etwas reduzieren, in den letzten Wochen sind doch ein paar andere Dinge zu kurz gekommen oder liegen geblieben ...



so ging es mir letzten WP insgesamt. Diesen fahr ich bisher mehr...


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Die fahrt zur A***** war ganz schön anstrengend ...... der erste Hügel hat mich fast mein Leben gekostet
> ...



Ich hatte heute Morgen ein Auto.  Mich hat das frühe Aufstehen nahezu umgebracht!


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute Morgen ein Auto.  Mich hat das frühe Aufstehen nahezu umgebracht!


 
Aber du warst ja Defi ..... Dings da das hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> @wahltho
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> warst du zufällig am Mittwoch gegen halb acht in der Gegend von Kelkheim unterwegs? Ich glaubte dort im Wald ein Ufo gesehen zu haben, so hell war das dort plötzlich!



Ich war am Mittwoch abend von Hofheim kommend am Staufen unterwegs....


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war am Mittwoch abend von Hofheim kommend am Staufen unterwegs....



wäre nett, wenn du dann abends deine sonne etwas tiefer einstellst, denn ich wach sonst immer in hornau von dem grellen licht wieder auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> so ging es mir letzten WP insgesamt. Diesen fahr ich bisher mehr...



Ich fahr ja generell immer sehr viel, aber in den letzten beiden Wochen war es extrem viel (einmal 430km und dann 470km, ggü. ca 300km normal)...

... das ist zeitlich einfach zuviel und auch mehr als mir auf Dauer Spass macht...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 23.11.07 08:55 Die Sendung ist in der Zustellbasis eingegangen.



Moin, schon wach?
Bekomme ich die Reifen vor So. ?


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber du warst ja Defi ..... Dings da das hilft



Nur bei Kammerflimmern, nicht bei Asystolie (Herzstillstand, Nulllinie).


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich fahr ja generell immer sehr viel, aber in den letzten beiden Wochen war es extrem viel (einmal 430km und dann 470km, ggü. ca 300km normal)...
> 
> ... das ist zeitlich einfach zuviel und auch mehr als mir auf Dauer Spass macht...



Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung!  Dann erreichen wir vielleicht auch endlich mal einen von mir erhofften Rang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nur bei Kammerflimmern, nicht bei Asystolie (Herzstillstand, Nulllinie).


 
Aber in den ganzen Arztfilmen geht das immer


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin, schon wach?
> Bekomme ich die Reifen vor So. ?



Ne, werde ich heute auch nicht mehr...  Der Kurs ist zwar vorbei, muß aber wegen der nächster Woche abzuschließenden Bestellungen noch ranklotzen! 

Highroller: 23.11.07 09:03 Transport zum Empfänger

Ich hoffe, es ist jemand da, die/der das entgegen nimmt. Ansonsten kann ich ihn erst morgen Früh abholen. Dann müßtest Du ihn Dir wahrscheinlich auch morgen Früh bei mir abholen.


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber in den ganzen Arztfilmen geht das immer



Ja genau,  ich lache mich jedesmal Krum, wenn ich das sehe!  Echt doof, wenn man weiß, wie das Ding funktioniert! Vermiest einem echt die schönsten Arztfilme...  Bei Asystolie kannst Du als Ersthelfer nur Herzwiederbelebung machen.


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja genau,  ich lache mich jedesmal Krum, wenn ich das sehe!  Echt doof, wenn man weiß, wie das Ding funktioniert! Vermiest einem echt die schönsten Arztfilme...  Bei Asystolie kannst Du als Ersthelfer nur Herzwiederbelebung machen.



Aber da bei Euch, beim Staat, da ist Katatonie doch der Normalzustand. Wie unterscheidet man dann, wer jetzt eine Behandlung mit dem Debrilifi-Dingsbums braucht?


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber da bei Euch, beim Staat, da ist Katatonie doch der Normalzustand. Wie unterscheidet man dann, wer jetzt eine Behandlung mit dem Debrilifi-Dingsbums braucht?



Gegen Katatonie hilft auch kein Defibrillator!  Ob eine Defibrillation notwendig ist, oder nicht, entscheidet das Gerät. Wir dürfen hier nur halbautomaten einsetzen, die nach Aufkleben der Elektroden und Einschalten zuerst eine Analyse durchführen und Dich dann anweisen.


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gegen Katatonie hilft auch kein Defibrillator!  Ob eine Defibrillation notwendig ist, oder nicht, entscheidet das Gerät. Wir dürfen hier nur halbautomaten einsetzen, die nach Aufkleben der Elektroden und Einschalten zuerst eine Analyse durchführen und Dich dann anweisen.


 
Also nichts für Simulanten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann erreichen wir vielleicht auch endlich mal einen von mir erhofften Rang...


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>


 
Das ist die Angst von den TP-Chiller überholt zu werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist die Angst von den TP-Chiller überholt zu werden



Das ist ja das Unlogische:

Wenn ich nicht so weiterfahre wie in den letzten zwei Wochen, sonder eher bike-mässig zu "Business as Usual" übergehe, werden wir auf jeden Fall eine schlechtere Position erzielen


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>





mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist die Angst von den TP-Chiller überholt zu werden





wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Unlogische:
> 
> Wenn ich nicht so weiterfahre wie in den letzten zwei Wochen, sonder eher bike-mässig zu "Business as Usual" übergehe, werden wir auf jeden Fall eine schlechtere Position erzielen



erreichen können wir nur etwas, was sich unter uns befindet; momentan gibt`s drüber halt nicht mehr viel.  Erhofft hatte ich mir von Anfang an, dass wir auf Seite eins der Teamrangliste bleiben.  Und das ist auch mit "Business as Usual" machbar.  Die Chiller befinden sich momentan glaube auf Seite drei... Hätte aber auch kein Problem damit, wenn sie vor uns wären. Nur müßten sie es dazu halt erstmal auf Seite eins schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> erreichen können wir nur etwas, was sich unter uns befindet; momentan gibt`s drüber halt nicht mehr viel.  Erhofft hatte ich mir von Anfang an, dass wir auf Seite eins der Teamrangliste bleiben.  Und das ist auch mit "Business as Usual" machbar.  Die Chiller befinden sich momentan glaube auf Seite drei... Hätte aber auch kein Problem damit, wenn sie vor uns wären. Nur müßten sie es dazu halt erstmal auf Seite eins schaffen.


 
wir kommen langsam aber gewaltig 

obwohl heute eher nicht


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wir kommen langsam aber gewaltig
> 
> obwohl heute eher nicht



  

Nachdem ich heute so früh hier war, würde ich jetzt eigentlich am liebsten schon fahren!  Wenn ich dann aber raus schaue...


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> erreichen können wir nur etwas, was sich unter uns befindet; momentan gibt`s drüber halt nicht mehr viel.  Erhofft hatte ich mir von Anfang an, dass wir auf *Seite eins der Teamrangliste* bleiben.  *Und das ist auch mit "Business as Usual" machbar*


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute so früh hier war, würde ich jetzt eigentlich am liebsten schon fahren!  Wenn ich dann aber raus schaue...



komm schon, business as usual ...


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2007)

Ich verabschiede mich mal aus der A******woche 

und läute das Wochenende ein 

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/30727152

viel Spass ..... achja Ton ist gut


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> komm schon, business as usual ...



*zensiert*


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> erreichen können wir nur etwas, was sich unter uns befindet; momentan gibt`s drüber halt nicht mehr viel.  Erhofft hatte ich mir von Anfang an, dass wir auf Seite eins der Teamrangliste bleiben.  Und das ist auch mit "Business as Usual" machbar.  Die Chiller befinden sich momentan glaube auf Seite drei... Hätte aber auch kein Problem damit, wenn sie vor uns wären. Nur müßten sie es dazu halt erstmal auf Seite eins schaffen.



Warte nur, bis ich wieder ins Geschehen eingreife. Dann könnt Ihr Euch aber waaarm anziehen...


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Warte nur, bis ich wieder ins Geschehen eingreife. Dann könnt Ihr Euch aber waaarm anziehen...



Du kennst mich doch: Ich finde geeignete Mittel und Wege Dich wieder aus der Bahn (dem Trail) zu werfen...   

Nein Quatsch, Du bist doch auch in einem Plauscher-Team! Natürlich würde ich jedes Plauscher-Team unterstützen!! 

Äh, in welchem Jahr (2010/2020) willst Du wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen???


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du kennst mich doch: Ich finde geeignete Mittel und Wege Dich wieder aus der Bahn (dem Trail) zu werfen...



Hör mir bloß auf. Das brauche ich so bald wirklich nicht mehr.  



> Nein Quatsch, Du bist doch auch in einem Plauscher-Team! Natürlich würde ich jedes Plauscher-Team unterstützen!!



Welch menschliche Größe...    



> Äh, in welchem Jahr (2010/2020) willst Du wieder ins Geschehen eingreifen???



Frecher Kerl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> ...
> Frecher Kerl!



Aha, da haben wir es: es muß sich um eine Verwechslung handel! Denn damit kannst Du ja niemals nie nicht mich gemeint haben!!!


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2007)

ich bin jetzt wieder unter 400  (WP-Einzelranking)

Mal sehen ob ich die 100 WPP´s schaffe  Das wären dann in der Entabrechnung: (100+100+100+100+100 = 500 WPP im ersten WP. Dann wäe ich stolz auf mich......
Obschon die Muotataler Wetterfrösche weisse Weihnachten, weisses Neujahr und weisse Ostern vorhergesagt haben


----------



## ratte (23. November 2007)

Dann sag den Wetterfröschen, dass ich die nächsten Tage auf so ein Wetter, wie es hier im Moment da draußen herrscht, dankend verzichten kann. 

Guten Abend allerseits. 

Wochenende....
... und dazu noch ein etwas verlängertes.


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Dann sag den Wetterfröschen, dass ich die nächsten Tage auf so ein Wetter, wie es hier im Moment da draußen herrscht, dankend verzichten kann.
> 
> Guten Abend allerseits.
> 
> ...



nimmst du dein Rad mit?


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *zensiert*



schisser ! habs längst gesehen gehabt


----------



## ratte (23. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nimmst du dein Rad mit?


Selbstredend. 
Je nach Wetter, Lust und Laune entscheide ich mich für das eine oder das andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schisser ! habs längst gesehen gehabt



schon klar, ich wollte wenigstens ansatzweise nett sein...


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2007)

schei$$e verdammt noch eins   

ich hab grad - ne eigentlich letzte woche beim klettern - die chance meines lebens vergeigt  

ich hatte morgen früh in köln einen casting termin für "schlag den raab"
seit meiner kletterexkursion letzte woche hatte ich aber leichte schmerzen im knie, die sich glücklicherweise nur beim laufen bemerkbar machten, nicht aber beim radfahren. im laufe der woche ließen die schmerzen langsam nach und ich dachte, das wird schon werden mit samstag ...

jetzt hab ich hier mal ein bißchen fürs gefürchtete zirkeltrainig beim casting üben wollen. bei meiner 2. übung (hin- und herspringen über ein hindernis, also quasi wie wedeln beim skifahrn) war auch sofort schluß mit lustig. nach wenigen sprüngen schmerzte mein linkes knie derart, dass ich erst mal kaum auftreten konnte  
folglich macht das ganze morgen keinen sinn und ich hab absagen müssen   

hoffentlich bekomm ich nochmal die chance  

so, jetzt wart ich auf meine privatärztin


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

@Fux: Oh wie übel!  Gute Besserung!!


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2007)

die verletzung ist nicht so schlimm  , aber die nun fehlenden 1.000.000 euro tun richtig weh


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> die verletzung ist nicht so schlimm  , aber die nun fehlenden 1.000.000 euro tun richtig weh



Ist schon doof, wenn man sich das fest eingeplant hatte!


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist schon doof, wenn man sich das fest eingeplant hatte!



Tja, da musst Du den Porsche jetzt wohl wieder abbestellen.


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tja, da musst Du den Porsche jetzt wohl wieder abbestellen.



wieso porsche   falsches forum  

mein *SESL*-custom 9,2 kg hab ich grad eben wieder abbestellt


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wieso porsche   falsches forum
> 
> mein *SESL*-custom 9,2 kg hab ich grad eben wieder abbestellt


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wieso porsche   falsches forum
> 
> mein *SESL*-custom 9,2 kg hab ich grad eben wieder abbestellt



schreibt man das nicht *SESSEL*


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schreibt man das nicht *SESSEL*
> l:



das ist das, was ich jetzt brauche ...

hat jemand nen treppenlift zum verleihen  
hätte doch nen bungalow bauen sollen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ist das, was ich jetzt brauche ...
> 
> hat jemand nen treppenlift zum verleihen
> hätte doch nen bungalow bauen sollen ...



Geht auch ne Hebamme 


Hoffe das mit dem Knie wird wieder und dann druff uff de Raab


----------



## Breezler (23. November 2007)

Von der A***** heimfahren macht bei dem Wetter echt keinen Spaß  

Gute Besserung erstmal, fux  

btw, ab morgen ist bei City Bike & Fun in Orschel eine Woche Baustellenverkauf. Was es gibt weiß ich leider nicht. Die erweitern wohl


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

So, dann hieve ich mein Tretboot auch mal ins Wasser und begebe mich auf die abenteuerliche Reise den reißenden Fluß hinauf in Richtung Heimat.


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, dann hieve ich mein Tretboot auch mal ins Wasser und begebe mich auf die abenteuerliche Reise den reißenden Fluß hinauf in Richtung Heimat.



Zieh die Schwimmärmchen an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2007)

@Fux: Gute Besserung, hoffentlich ist es nichts Schlimmes


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. November 2007)

ei gude


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. November 2007)

gude

@wahltho morgen hätte ich bezüglich gabel-fräsen un spacer holen zeit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. November 2007)

@ wahltho: hätte da auch noch einen Rahmen und einen Steuersatz die gerne miteinander verpresst werden würden 
kann der iggi ja mitnehmen wenn er morgen kommt


----------



## wondermike (23. November 2007)

Hier ein Bild von einem kleinen Souvenir aus dem Krankenhaus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (23. November 2007)

@Fux: Gute Besserung, dass Du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst und dann tritst Du jemandem gewaltig in den A.... 

Was man so alles mitschleppt, wenn man das Rad mitnimmt, konnte ja schon in der Pfalz festgestellt werden. Wenn dann noch eine zweite Sportart dazu kommt...  

Ich verkrümel mich mal.
Nacht zusammen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ wahltho: hätte da auch noch einen Rahmen und einen Steuersatz die gerne miteinander verpresst werden würden
> kann der iggi ja mitnehmen wenn er morgen kommt



mim anhänger oder wat    --> sessel


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mim anhänger oder wat    --> sessel



ah was, Rucksack 
Gabel kannste auch noch mitnehmen, fürn Konus 


@ mike: gute Besserung

Meine Platte war L-förmig und ich hatte nur 4 Schrauben für mein Knie


----------



## Arachne (23. November 2007)

Die Highroller (und noch `ne Bestellung von mir) sind da!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. November 2007)

morgen müsst mein Lenker kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gude
> 
> @wahltho morgen hätte ich bezüglich gabel-fräsen un spacer holen zeit



Ich weiss noch nicht genau, wie morgen der Tag abläuft, das heisst, wann ich zum Biken unterwegs bin.

Lass' uns morgen früh mal schauen, wann es passe würde, wahrscheinlich aber eher erst am späten Nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch nicht genau, wie morgen der Tag abläuft, das heisst, wann ich zum Biken unterwegs bin.
> 
> Lass' uns morgen früh mal schauen, wann es passe würde, wahrscheinlich aber eher erst am späten Nachmittag



jo
klingt doch gut 
muss eh erstmal bis 13 ar****

man kann ja dann morgen mal schriebn
machs gut
ich geh pennen

[email protected]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2007)

Ich geh' auch bald in die Heia - GN8 @All


----------



## caroka (24. November 2007)

Moin Plauscher,

schade, hab im Moment wenig Zeit zum Plauschen. 
Jetzt ist auch schon wieder so spät und ich muss los. 

Viele Grüße mal an dieser Stelle an alle.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. November 2007)

moin leute...


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2007)

MoinMoin, Alles frisch


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2007)

moin !
verdammt frisch scheint es da draussen zu sein  

erst mal danke @all für die genesungswünsche  

noch siehts net wirklich gut aus und meine chefin befürchtet gar schlimmes wie meniskus- oder kreuzbandriss  
viel besser ist es seit gestern noch nicht geworden und ich hatte ne verdammt miese nacht. der schmerzen und dem vollmond sei dank  

mist, hab mich grad mal auf die rolle gesetzt. das schmerzt jetzt auch, also erst mal nix mit wpp´s


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> mist, hab mich grad mal auf die rolle gesetzt. das schmerzt jetzt auch, also erst mal nix mit wpp´s


Schon dich und kurier dich aus, der WP ist noch lang! Befehl vom Teamchef!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2007)

@All @Moin 

@Fux: Hört sich nicht gut an  - Halt die Ohren steif


----------



## ratte (24. November 2007)

Morgen zusammen.


wissefux schrieb:


> mist, hab mich grad mal auf die rolle gesetzt. das schmerzt jetzt auch, also erst mal nix mit wpp´s


Über treibs nicht, sondern guck erstmal, dass das wieder in Ordnung kommt.


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch sieht es net wirklich gut aus und meine chefin befürchtet gar schlimmes wie meniskus- oder kreuzbandriss
> viel besser ist es seit gestern noch nicht geworden und ich hatte ne verdammt miese nacht. der schmerzen und dem vollmond sei dank
> 
> mist, hab mich grad mal auf die rolle gesetzt. das schmerzt jetzt auch, also erst mal nix mit wpp´s



Hoi Fux, mach mal halblang und kurier dein Knie ...... WP ist  noch sehr lange und ein zwei Wochen Pause sind auch nicht schlecht. 
Lass dich am besten mal untersuchen.

Drück dir die Daumen, dass es nichts gravierendes ist. 
Ich hatte mal vom Snowboardfahren einen Bluterguss unter der Kniescheibe (Kapselverletzung) welche von einem Physiotherapeuten wegmassiert wurde. 
So geschwitzt hatte ich noch nie  

Wünsche dir eine Gute Besserung

S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (24. November 2007)

So, Jungs und Mädels, 
ihr seid mich jetzt mal für eine Woche los. 

Bis die Tage.


----------



## Arachne (24. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Plauscher,
> 
> schade, hab im Moment wenig Zeit zum Plauschen.
> Jetzt ist auch schon wieder so spät und ich muss los.
> ...



Moin,  

ja, echt schade!


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja, echt schade!



kommst du oder bleibst du


----------



## wondermike (24. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> noch siehts net wirklich gut aus und meine chefin befürchtet gar schlimmes wie meniskus- oder kreuzbandriss
> viel besser ist es seit gestern noch nicht geworden und ich hatte ne verdammt miese nacht. der schmerzen und dem vollmond sei dank



Au weia! Das klingt ja echt nicht gut. Auch von mir gute Besserung!



> mist, hab mich grad mal auf die rolle gesetzt. das schmerzt jetzt auch, also erst mal nix mit wpp´s



Manchen Leuten ist aber auch echt nicht zu helfen. Da muss die Chefin wohl mal durchgreifen und Dir strenge Bettruhe verordnen. Vielleicht sollten wir ihr mal 'nen Tipp geben...  

Also, schon Dich und geh zum Knochendoktor, alles andere hat keinen Sinn.


----------



## Arachne (24. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kommst du oder bleibst du



`tschuldige, ich bleibe!  Die Aussichten sind mir einfach zu negativ!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2007)

*@Iggi:* Gerd fahren und ich fahren heute so ab 13:30 Uhr ab fbh eine Runde in den Hochtaunus.

Wegen der allfälligen Reparaturen ginge es dann voraussichtlich so ab 17:30 Uhr.


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> `tschuldige, ich bleibe!  Die Aussichten sind mir einfach zu negativ!



Dann entgeht dir ein Besuch in der Schokoladenfabrik 

1 x Raclette 
1 x Käsefondue




aber das Wetter wird ja auch mal wieder besser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> *@Iggi:* Gerd fahren und ich fahren heute so ab 13:30 Uhr ab fbh eine Runde in den Hochtaunus.
> 
> Wegen der allfälligen Reparaturen ginge es dann voraussichtlich so ab 17:30 Uhr.



Gerd hat gerade angerufen, dass es bei ihm etwas später wird, also eher 18:00 Uhr w/ Reparaturen


----------



## wissefux (24. November 2007)

keine panik, hab doch nur einmal gekurbelt um zu sehen, ob es dabei auch schmerzt ...
werde grade bandagiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (24. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd hat gerade angerufen, dass es bei ihm etwas später wird, also eher 18:00 Uhr w/ Reparaturen



möglicherweise trifft man sich ja heute... 
wegen der reperaturen weiss ich auch noch nicht so genau ob das klappt...
auf jeden falll werde ich mim seb auch in der nächsten zeit wahrscheinlich in den hochtaunus fahren...
vllt könntest du ja die spacer mal mitnehmen, falls man sich trifft.. gabel hat eig noch zeit...   aber schon mal danke


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. November 2007)

soo, wieder da  war schön nach so langer Zeit mal wieder zu fahren, mal schaun was mein Hals/meine Nase bis morgen davon halten.
3std Netto = 12p


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. November 2007)

Herrlich son warmes Süppche


----------



## Maggo (24. November 2007)

ich hab heut die 120 punkte vollgemacht und somit ein viertel meiner punkte letztes jahr erreicht. liegt also alles an der sonne und mein ziel mich zu verbessern ist durchaus realisierbar.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> soo, wieder da  war schön nach so langer Zeit mal wieder zu fahren, mal schaun was mein Hals/meine Nase bis morgen davon halten.
> 3std Netto = 12p



war ne richtige klasse tour      
so im dunkeln den nebligen feldi runter   hat schon was


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. November 2007)

eine kleine Impression von heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (24. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> eine kleine Impression von heute


----------



## Arachne (24. November 2007)

Fein! 

wahltho und ich sind auch `ne hübsche Runde gefahren!!  Über 1200Hm. Bei den Altenhöfen, Richtung Fuxi, haben wir dann den Kater mit seiner gc-Gruppe getroffen.  Dabei war auch bitter sweet.  Der Taunus ist echt ein Dorf...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. November 2007)

Maggooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2007)

Jo, war 'ne sehr nette Tour mit Après-Biken im sehr kleinen Kreis 

Hab' gerade noch ein wenig Film geschaut und dabei noch ein wenig gepumpt 

Jetzt aber GN8 @All


----------



## Hopi (25. November 2007)

alter Mann Du noch wach  

so Du willst dann auch in BN die Hügel festrollen  übrings heute war Jungfernfahrt


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2007)

Habe eben mal meinen Nobby Nic Slick genauer angeschaut: Der beginnt an drei Stellen an den Flanken aufzuplatzen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Altenhöfen, Richtung Fuxi, haben wir dann den Kater mit seiner gc-Gruppe getroffen.  Dabei war auch bitter sweet.  Der Taunus ist echt ein Dorf...


Ein sehr kleines.  



Arachne schrieb:


> Habe eben mal meinen Nobby Nic Slick genauer angeschaut: Der beginnt an drei Stellen an den Flanken aufzuplatzen!


Gerd, es gibt so Leute, die haben so viele Reifen, daß sie die sogar verkaufen.   Meistens stehen die hinter Theken in so großen Räumen...  
Wenn du was zum Überbrücken suchst, kann ich auch mal in meine große Altreifenkiste schauen. Die allermeisten Reifen da drin haben wahrscheinlich einen besseren Zustand als dein Nic.


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2007)

Habe mich heute an mehreren Stellen im Taunus sehr über den Slick geärgert...  Habe aber seit gestern den Highroller, auf den ich für`s Wechseln gewartet hatte!


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe eben mal meinen Nobby Nic Slick genauer angeschaut: Der beginnt an drei Stellen an den Flanken aufzuplatzen!



Ich verrat Dir mal was: der Nobby Nic hat eigentlich Stollen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. November 2007)

moin leute!!
alle noch in den federn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. November 2007)

nö, wach seit über ner stunde.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, wach seit über ner stunde.



moin maggo 

hätte mich auch bissi gewundert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2007)

Guten Morgen! 

Jetzt müßte ich eigentlich den Highroller aufziehen...


----------



## Maggo (25. November 2007)

und uneigentlich?


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich verrat Dir mal was: der Nobby Nic hat eigentlich Stollen.



Ne, ne, ne, erzähl` mir nix! Schau Dir einfach mal meinen an: Den gibt es auch als Slick!!  ...mit aufplatzenden Flanken...


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> und uneigentlich?



sitze ich hier auf der Couch, plausche mit euch und frage mich mal wieder, wieso ich so früh Morgens noch nichts essen kann...


----------



## Maggo (25. November 2007)

soso, früh morgens also.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2007)

Apropos Essen:

Drei Eier mit Speck und zwei Brötchen mit Marmelade und Quark - Lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> soso, früh morgens also.


ja genau, jetzt gerade halt! 



wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos Essen:
> 
> Drei Eier mit Speck und zwei Brötchen mit Marmelade und Quark - Lecker!


Hmm, ich glaube da regt sich doch ein ganz klein wenig was in meinem Appetit-Zentrum...  Ich bezweifle nur, dass ich mit Eiern und Speck im Magen Rad fahren könnte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle nur, dass ich mit Eiern und Speck im Magen Rad fahren könnte.



Apropos: Wenn Du schon wach bist, geht heute was oder nicht


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Wenn Du schon wach bist, geht heute was oder nicht



Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur nach Obu rollen, habe jetzt aber einen Chauffeur zur Hm!  Ich würde dann ab dort ein wenig mitrollen. Wird aber erst gegen halb eins ab Hm sein.

@Maggo: schon überlegt, wo es lang, oder hin gehen soll? Vielleicht kann man sich ja irgendwo treffen. Oder ist Dir das zu spät Thomas. Sonst wer Interesse?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sitze ich hier auf der Couch, plausche mit euch und frage mich mal wieder, wieso ich so früh Morgens noch nichts essen kann...



MOIN   Bin schon beim Lachs.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur nach Obu rollen, habe jetzt aber einen Chauffeur zur Hm!  Ich würde dann ab dort ein wenig mitrollen. Wird aber erst gegen halb eins ab Hm sein.
> 
> @Maggo: schon überlegt, wo es lang, oder hin gehen soll? Vielleicht kann man sich ja irgendwo treffen. Oder ist Dir das zu spät Thomas. Sonst wer Interesse?



12:30 Uhr Hohemark klingt nicht schlecht, ich wollte so gegen 15:00 Uhr wieder in fbh sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> MOIN   Bin schon beim Lachs.......



Na und ich war schon bei den Eiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Maggo: schon überlegt, wo es lang, oder hin gehen soll? Vielleicht kann man sich ja irgendwo treffen. Oder ist Dir das zu spät Thomas. Sonst wer Interesse?



hubbel????


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. November 2007)

moin moin!


----------



## Zilli (25. November 2007)

Morsche,
ich bin zwar schon seit 0730 wach, aber mal wieder gut beschäftigt. Das hängt auch damit zusammen, daß ich heute mittag wieder für eine Seminar-Woche an den Starnberger See fahre.
Natürlich mit Bike (bin mal gespannt, ob ich mir vorne nen Schneeschieber anbauen muß) und der Hoffnung, dort ein paar Punkte zu machen.
Da war diese Woche dank A****** wenig bis nichts zu wollen.

@Maggo: wenn ich nach Bazi-Land fahre, bring ich Dir vorher noch den Lager-Schlüssel vorbei bzw. in den Briefkasten.

Den Schnupfnasen und anders Lädierten wünsche ich gute Besserung und die, die Biken, viel Schbass und möglichst keinen Regen/Schnee.
@Kindergarten: wehe Ihr probiert die Rolltreppen ohne mich aus 

Bis demnächst; vielleicht bring ich zwischendurch mal einen Wetterbericht aus Feldafing.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. November 2007)

moin moin 

mist schon wieder alle weg


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2007)

Mir ist sooooo langweilig....


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mir ist sooooo langweilig....



ebenso    

will ja keiner mit mir fahren


----------



## wondermike (25. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ebenso
> 
> will ja keiner mit mir fahren



Aber Du kannst wenigstens fahren. Also, keine faulen Ausreden sondern rauf auf den Esel!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber Du kannst wenigstens fahren. Also, keine faulen Ausreden sondern rauf auf den Esel!



jaja naher nachm essen


----------



## uwe50 (25. November 2007)

Die Sonne scheint!

Wir fahren zu zweit 14.00 Uhr ab Liederbach. Hat jemand Lust, mitzufahren? z.B. über Kriftel, Hattersheim, dem Main entlang nach Mainz und wieder zurück?


----------



## caroka (25. November 2007)

Hi Plauscher 

ich hab schon soooo lange nicht mehr reingeschaut.  Ich hab aber auch momentan sehr wenig Zeit. Mim biken ist im Moment so gut wie nix. Ich würd Euch aber gerne mal wieder sehen. Denkt Ihr an mich, wenn Ihr Euch mal wieder zum     trefft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2007)

Guten Morgen Frankfurt 







Schweiz meldet Ski und Rodel gut


----------



## uwe50 (25. November 2007)

... und nun wieder zurück. Wie halt in dieser Jahreshälfte üblich, blieb Regen und Dunkelheit nicht aus.

Ab kommenden Mittwoch sind Cynthia und ich mit einem Bruder aus der Schweiz für 9 Tage zum Biken auf Gran Canaria. Erfahrungsgemäß dürften es dort so zwischen 20 - 25 Grad sein.


----------



## wissefux (25. November 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ... zum Biken auf Gran Canaria. Erfahrungsgemäß dürften es dort so zwischen 20 - 25 Grad sein.



 

wenn ihr mit free-motion unterwegs seid, sagt mal schöne grüße


----------



## Maggo (25. November 2007)

bä, klatschnass warn wir. gelohnt hat sichs dennoch.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. November 2007)

Nass wurde heute wohl jeder, der sich raus getraut hat. In Bezug auf Lohnen hab ich aber die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht wie ihr. Hab heute schön 4 1/2 h im Schlamm gespielt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. November 2007)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. November 2007)

N'abend bin heute noch wirklich pudelnass geworden, ab 700hm hat's heute nachmittag geschneit, darunter aber geregnet...

Ich wünsch allgemein eine gute Nacht


----------



## Arachne (25. November 2007)

Hi Thomas, wir sind nach der Weißen Mauer den hübschen Trail zum Fuxi, den wir auch gestern gefahren sind. War mit dem neuen High Roller was ganz anderes, als mit dem abgefahrenen NN!  Bis wir dort waren, hat es auch dort ordentlich geschneit. Ich war v.a. durch den Regen vorher dann so durchnäßt, daß ich nur noch gefroren hab`...  Wir sind trotzdem noch den Pflasterweg ein Stück hoch, haben die obere WAB zur Feldbergschneise genommen, diese runter, quer nach Falkenstein, Kocherfels, Viktoriatrail, Oberursel.

War trotz der Nässe, die irgendwann ihren Weg sowohl in die Schuhe, als auch in die Handschuhe fand, irgendwie super toll!!  

Der High Roller scheint `ne echte Wucht zu sein: super Grip und rollt trotzdem sehr gut!! :daumen.


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi Plauscher
> 
> ich hab schon soooo lange nicht mehr reingeschaut.  Ich hab aber auch momentan sehr wenig Zeit. Mim biken ist im Moment so gut wie nix. Ich würd Euch aber gerne mal wieder sehen. Denkt Ihr an mich, wenn Ihr Euch mal wieder zum     trefft?



Hi Plauscherin, klar, wir könnten ja nicht ohne Dich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2007)

Moin, mon


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2007)

Morsche


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der High Roller scheint `ne echte Wucht zu sein: super Grip und rollt trotzdem sehr gut!! :daumen.


Komisch  , hatte vor zwei Jahren genau die gegeteilige Erfahrung gemacht: Grip nur im Trockenen gut, im Nassen kaum zu gebrauchen und rollt wie ´ne Panzerkette. Meiner war aber auch nur 2,1 breit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> War trotz der Nässe, die irgendwann ihren Weg sowohl in die Schuhe, als auch in die Handschuhe fand, irgendwie super toll!!  .


 
Toll fand' ich es auch, aber etwa nur bis zum Fuxi...

.. ich bin dann auch hinterm Fuxi noch das steile Stück rauf, da hat es dann noch geschneit.

Etwas weiter unten ist der Schnee dann bereits in Regen übergegangen und ich war am Ende in fbh wirklich völlig durchnässt und durchfroren - das hatte wirklich überhaupt nichts mehr mit Spass am Biken zu tun 



Arachne schrieb:


> Der High Roller scheint `ne echte Wucht zu sein: super Grip und rollt trotzdem sehr gut!! :daumen.


 
Ich bin ja auch vom Grip der Minions superbegeistert


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Komisch  , hatte vor zwei Jahren genau die gegeteilige Erfahrung gemacht: Grip nur im Trockenen gut, im Nassen kaum zu gebrauchen und rollt wie ´ne Panzerkette. Meiner war aber auch nur 2,1 breit.



Guten Morgen!

Ups, ja, wirklich komisch! Ich habe ihn in 2,35", was ja ungefähr so breit, wie ein Schwalbe 2,25" ist. Ich war gestern wirklich begeistert, hatte selbst auf den meisten nassen Wurzeln kein Schmierseifengefühl! Ich werde meine weiteren Erfahrungen jedenfalls hier kundtun.

Maxxies schreibt vollmundig:

62a EXCEPTION COMPOUND (62aEXC):
Die MAXXIS Racemischung bei XC eXCeption Reifen und Rennradreifen: Leichter, bessere Dämpfung und bessere Haftung und das bei langer Lebensdauer und geringem Rollwiderstand. Der eXception Compound ist die Referenz bei XC Reifen und MAXXIS eXCeption Reifen sind die erfolgreichsten Reifen im XC Spitzensport. Der große Vorteil der MAXXIS eXCeption Mischung: Die überlegene Funktion bleibt über das ganze Reifenleben erhalten. Während XC Reifen mit zwei oder drei verschiedenen dünnen Gummimischungen übereinander nur als Neureifen für kurze Zeit optimal funktionieren, erlebt Ihr die Performance Vorteile der MAXXIS eXCeption Mischung über die ganze lange Lebensdauer des Reifens.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich war gestern wirklich begeistert, hatte selbst auf den meisten nassen Wurzeln kein Schmierseifengefühl! Ich werde meine weiteren Erfahrungen jedenfalls hier kundtun.


 
Vielleicht auch nur der Eindruck ggü. dem völlig abgelutschen Nobby Nic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Etwas weiter unten ist der Schnee dann bereits in Regen übergegangen und ich war am Ende in fbh wirklich völlig durchnässt und durchfroren - das hatte wirklich überhaupt nichts mehr mit Spass am Biken zu tun
> ...



Wo bekommt man diese Schuhtrockner? Könnte ich jetzt gerade super gebrauchen...

Wahrscheinlich hielt sich unsere Spaßreduzierung in Grenzen, weil wir uns gegenseitig ein wenig bei Laune halten konnten.


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch nur der Eindruck ggü. dem völlig abgelutschen Nobby Nic



Möglich.  War vorgestern wirklich `ne Katastrophe!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man diese Schuhtrockner? Könnte ich jetzt gerade super gebrauchen...


 
Ich hab' den hier:

http://www.sportolino.de/Therm_IC_Schuhtrockner_ThermicAir_220_Volt.htm



Arachne schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hielt sich unsere Spaßreduzierung in Grenzen, weil wir uns gegenseitig ein wenig bei Laune halten konnten.


 
Wahrscheinlich


----------



## ratte (26. November 2007)

Guten morgen zusammen,

da wird man seinem Sport mal ein wenig untreu und schon meckern die Gräten und Muskeln wieder. Egal, gleich gehts wieder ins kühle Weiß. Muss mir nur noch aussuchen wo. 

...und ich kann Euch sagen, der Käse hier...


----------



## Maggo (26. November 2007)

803.


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> 803.



Komm, das machen wir unter uns aus, bevor die anderen was merken!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Komm, das machen wir unter uns aus, bevor die anderen was merken!


----------



## Breezler (26. November 2007)

Guude Gemeinde,

wieder ein herrliches WE in Dietzhölztal verbracht.  
Am Ende ziehen wir da noch hin


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

Um diese Uhrzeit jetzt, vertrage ich auch Frühstückspeck mit Eiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Guude Gemeinde,
> 
> wieder ein herrliches WE in Dietzhölztal verbracht.
> Am Ende ziehen wir da noch hin



Liegt das nicht ein wenig jwd!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Um diese Uhrzeit jetzt, vertrage ich auch Frühstückspeck mit Eiern!



Heute warens bei mir bisher 1 Banane, 1 Mettbrötchen, 1 Pudding-Teilchen, 1 Fleischwurstbrötchen und 1 Lebkuchen (in dieser Reihenfolge) 

Und jetzt Mahlzeit!!!


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

Juhu Taunusplauschersuperpowerdimba!


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute warens bei mir bisher 1 Banane, 1 Mettbrötchen, 1 Pudding-Teilchen, 1 Fleischwurstbrötchen und 1 Lebkuchen (in dieser Reihenfolge)
> 
> Und jetzt Mahlzeit!!!



*kopfschüttel*

...und ich dachte ich esse viel...  

Laß` es Dir schmecken!


----------



## caroka (26. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Juhu Taunusplauschersuperpowerdimba!



Meinst Du mich?


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Meinst Du mich?



Wo ist denn der Smiley??? 

Sicher!


----------



## caroka (26. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Smiley???
> 
> .......


 
......da.


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Komisch  , hatte vor zwei Jahren genau die gegeteilige Erfahrung gemacht: Grip nur im Trockenen gut, im Nassen kaum zu gebrauchen und rollt wie ´ne Panzerkette. Meiner war aber auch nur 2,1 breit.


 
Panzerkettengefühl hatte ich heute Morgen auch mit den Maxxis Minon DH, ob es an den Reifen oder meinem Fitnesszustand lag, bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren


----------



## Maggo (26. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Panzerkettengefühl hatte ich heute Morgen auch mit den Maxxis Minon DH, ob es an den Reifen oder meinem Fitnesszustand lag bin ich noch mir noch nicht im klaren



reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (26. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Panzerkettengefühl hatte ich heute Morgen auch mit den Maxxis Minon DH, ob es an den Reifen oder meinem Fitnesszustand lag, bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren



definitiv die reifen... ich finde die total klasse, aber ich habe auch das gefühl, dass ich damit nicht mehr so gut vom fleck komme. bergab sind die aber ne wucht mit gutem grip in engen kurven und auf schlamm fein. ausserdem lassen sie sich ganz gut reinigen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> definitiv die reifen... ich finde die total klasse, aber ich habe auch das gefühl, dass ich damit nicht mehr so gut vom fleck komme. bergab sind die aber ne wucht mit gutem grip in engen kurven und auf schlamm fein. ausserdem lassen sie sich ganz gut reinigen.



 Die Maxxis Minions sind einfach klasse


----------



## Breezler (26. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Liegt das nicht ein wenig jwd!?



Ein wenig ist aber noch sehr nett ausgedrückt  
Ohne Auto bist da echt aufgeschmissen.

Aber zum biken echt klasse


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Maxxis Minions sind einfach klasse


 
Immo kann ichdas noch nicht bestätigen, wird sich aber zeigen, fand sie heute nur sehr träge. 
Hatte vorher 2.25 NN auf meinem HT (bin ich die letzten 2 Wochen gefahren) und auf meinem AMS125 hatte ich vorher die NN 2.4 .....
Bin heute quasi vom HT mit 2.25 NN auf Fully mit 2.5 Minion umgestiegen .....

Schau mer mal wie ein Zeitgenosse zu sagen pflegt


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen,
> 
> da wird man seinem Sport mal ein wenig untreu und schon meckern die Gräten und Muskeln wieder. Egal, gleich gehts wieder ins kühle Weiß. Muss mir nur noch aussuchen wo.


 
Langschläfer 



ratte schrieb:


> ...und ich kann Euch sagen, der Käse hier...


 
mit Senf  Feigensenf...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immo kann ichdas noch nicht bestätigen,...



Brauchst Du auch nicht, mir reicht's völlig, wenn ich sie Top finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2007)

... falls Sie Dir nicht gefallen sollten, kaufe ich sie Dir gerne ab (solange nicht UST)


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... falls Sie Dir nicht gefallen sollten, kaufe ich sie Dir gerne ab (solange nicht UST)


 
Mal sehen 

Wird sich denke ich diese Woche entscheiden .... sag dir Bescheid


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal sehen
> 
> Wird sich denke ich diese Woche entscheiden .... sag dir Bescheid



Achso: Hast Du die Falt- oder die Drahtversion?


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Achso: Hast Du die Falt- oder die Drahtversion?


 
Waren nicht zusammengelegt also Falt und glaube das sind die 60a und *nicht* die 40a 

Der eine heisst DHF der andere hört auf den Namen DHR


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2007)

Nicht zusammegelegt heisst für mich Drahtreifen, also die schwere Variante

60a ist klar

*DH F*(ront) ist der Vorderreifen
*DH R*(ear) ist der Hinterreifen


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nicht zusammegelegt heisst für mich Drahtreifen, also die schwere Variante
> 
> 60a ist klar
> 
> ...


 

Da hast du natürlich recht ...... Es ist die Drahtvariante 

Glaube es war dieser welcher, welchen ich bestellt habe ..... muss aber nochmal auf der Rechnung nachschauen

http://www.bike-import.ch/start.htm?d_1299____Maxxis_Minion_DH_R_60a_MaxxPro.htm


----------



## ratte (26. November 2007)

Mahlzeit.

Wenn's nicht in einer halben Stunde schon dunkel wäre, würde ich mich bei dem Wetterchen ja noch glatt aufs Rad schwingen...
...allerdings wäre es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ich mich gnadenlos verfransen würde. Also verschieb ich's wohl mal auf morgen.


----------



## arkonis (26. November 2007)

bääähhhh was für eine Kälte, da gefriert einem das Blut in den Adern. 
Meine Punkte muss ich noch nachtragen, was zählt eigendlich ein Ergo bei dem man nicht tritt sondern "schiebt" und mit den Armen rudert? Beim Schwimmen ist auch schon was zusammengekommen, kann ich nur empfehlen es ist recht gut für die Gelenke und traniert schön den ganzen Körper.
Ansonsten muss ich mal wieder zusehen aufs rad zu kommen, gibt es eine runde für den flughafen oder ähnlich gutes <-- nicht ganz ernst gemeint


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. November 2007)

ei gude wie! 
zurück vom 70. - Essen war klasse  hab mir nur leider bei der Feldbergrunde am Samstag direkt wieder ne fette Erkältung eingefangen 
Und beim Tchibo war ich heut auch nochmal, hab das letzte Paar von den heißen Sohlen


----------



## Maggo (26. November 2007)

ich finde ne lockere große runde um den airport klasse und bin da immer für zu haben. *carstenzuzwinker*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. November 2007)

moin leute
werd mir jetzt erstmal en schokopudding kochen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. November 2007)

und ich ess jetzt mit Käse und Schinken gefüllte Hähnchenbrustfilets


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin leute
> werd mir jetzt erstmal en schokopudding kochen



mhm
war nur noch ein tütchen schoka da... 
hab ich halt noch en vanille dazu gekippt... demnach schmeckt der pudding auch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. November 2007)

so, ich verzieh mich mal ins Bett, gibt da von drei Nächten schlaf nachzuholen  

Gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. November 2007)

irgendwie tote hose hier


----------



## Maggo (26. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> irgendwie tote hose hier



du hast mich mit dem pudding auf ne im nachhinein betrachtet saugute idee gebracht. hat ich schon lang nicht mehr............


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du hast mich mit dem pudding auf ne im nachhinein betrachtet saugute idee gebracht. hat ich schon lang nicht mehr............



    
na dann guden abbo


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. November 2007)

so leute ich geh dann mal in die heia 
[email protected]


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

`N`Abend,

hab` gerade zu viel Zeit zu überlegen, was ich noch unbedingt bräuchte: Mit Rolle + Zubehör, Drehmo-Schlüssel und Schuhtrockner ist mein Weihnachtsgeld auch schon wieder fast komplett pulverisiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> `N`Abend,
> 
> hab` gerade zu viel Zeit zu überlegen, was ich noch unbedingt bräuchte: Mit Rolle + Zubehör, Drehmo-Schlüssel und Schuhtrockner ist mein Weihnachtsgeld auch schon wieder fast komplett pulverisiert!



Spaama füan Farratt.......


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

@wahltho: schau doch mal bitte, ob auf Deinem mittleren Drehmo die genaue Bezeichnung steht. Eigentlich glaube ich nämlich nicht, dasses der 5110 ist. Wahrscheinlich ist es eher der 6110, oder der 6290. Muß mal schauen, wodurch sich die beiden letztgenannten unterscheiden. Habe ich bisher noch nicht gecheckt.


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Spaama füan Farratt.......



ok, Fressen wird gestrichen! 

Wenn ich mich mal eindeutig entscheiden könnte, ich also ein definiertes, greifbares Ziel hätte, wäre es einfacher! SESL muß nicht sein (will ich gar nicht mehr), Supershuttle ist zu klein, Helius FR kommt in Frage, das Liteville 301 hat mir hinten zu wenig,... Alternativen?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, Fressen wird gestrichen!
> 
> Wenn ich mich mal eindeutig entscheiden könnte, ich also ein definiertes, greifbares Ziel hätte, wäre es einfacher! SESL muß nicht sein (will ich gar nicht mehr), Supershuttle ist zu klein, Helius FR kommt in Frage, das Liteville 301 hat mir hinten zu wenig,... Alternativen?



Das 301 reicht vielleicht..................Du kannst doch fahren...............


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: schau doch mal bitte, ob auf Deinem mittleren Drehmo die genaue Bezeichnung steht. Eigentlich glaube ich nämlich nicht, dasses der 5110 ist. Wahrscheinlich ist es eher der 6110, oder der 6290. Muß mal schauen, wodurch sich die beiden letztgenannten unterscheiden. Habe ich bisher noch nicht gecheckt.



ok, kenne den Unterschied: Der 6110 ist ein normaler und der 6290 ist für Einsteckköpfe. Ich glaube, Du hast eher den 6110, als den 5110.


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Das 301 reicht vielleicht..................Du kannst doch fahren...............



Ne, ne, ne, ne, brauche `ne Sänfte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

Habe gerade mal geschaut: Das 301er hat hinten 130mm und vorne bis 160.


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

Aussehen tut es auch toll:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, kenne den Unterschied: Der 6110 ist ein normaler und der 6290 ist für Einsteckköpfe. Ich glaube, Du hast eher den 6110, als den 5110.



6110-1 - Ich glaub' ich hab' ihn vor 13 bis 15 Jahren gekauft 

GN8 @All


----------



## wondermike (26. November 2007)

Hör mir bloß auf mit dem Ding. Die schmeißen sich immer vor mir auf den Boden. Und wenn dann noch Du drauf sitzt...


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hör mir bloß auf mit dem Ding. Die schmeißen sich immer vor mir auf den Boden. Und wenn dann noch Du drauf sitzt...



Au, ich würd` ja jetzt lachen, wenn es Dir nicht so viel Ärger bereitet hätte...


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> 6110-1 - Ich glaub' ich hab' ihn vor 13 bis 15 Jahren gekauft
> 
> GN8 @All



Das nenne ich mal ein Qualitätsurteil!


----------



## wondermike (26. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Au, ich würd` ja jetzt lachen, wenn es Dir nicht so viel Ärger bereitet hätte...



Ach komm, die Mitleids-Tour nimmt Dir doch keiner ab.


----------



## Arachne (26. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ach komm, die Mitleids-Tour nimmt Dir doch keiner ab.



Mist, durchschaut...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Guten Morgen liebe Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher 

Wünsche allen einen guten Start in den Tag 

Grüsse aus dem Süden 

S.

Hossa Hossa Hossa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

Moin Stefan


----------



## Tonino (27. November 2007)

Moin Moin!!


----------



## Breezler (27. November 2007)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

naja, inzwischen wohl eher Mahlzeit


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

Ne, Moin! 

okokok, bin schon `ne Weile wach.  Letzte Nacht war trotzdem mit erstaunlich viel Schlaf gesegnet! 

Irgendwie kann ich hier stundenlang in der Wohnung rumrödeln, ohne dass man danach einen großen Unterschied erkennen könnte.  Hm, muß mir zusätzlich, zu dieser Art des Rumrödelns, noch etwas vornehmen, was man dann auch deutlich sieht! Wichtig für die weitere Motivation... 

Frühstück!  @wahltho: Laß` es Dir schmecken!


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, Moin!
> 
> okokok, bin schon `ne Weile wach.  Letzte Nacht war trotzdem mit erstaunlich viel Schlaf gesegnet!
> 
> ...



materialreduktion.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Frühstück!  @wahltho: Laß` es Dir schmecken!



Danke! - Du Dir auch 

Ich glaube heute Mittag ist 'nen halbes Rind dran


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> materialreduktion.



Gehört dazu.


----------



## Breezler (27. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> naja, inzwischen wohl eher Mahlzeit



Gut, dass Du mich dran erinnerst, muß noch essen bestellen. 

Ich hasse Spätschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, Moin!
> 
> okokok, bin schon `ne Weile wach.  Letzte Nacht war trotzdem mit erstaunlich viel Schlaf gesegnet!
> 
> ...


 
umziehen


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> umziehen



und dann?


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und dann?


 dann sieht man deutlich, das sich was geändert hat


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Glaube ich habe Muskelkater vom Minion fahren 

Das ist ja eine extra Portion Kraftausdauertraining und hat mir gestern einen extra WPP beschert


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dann sieht man deutlich, das sich was geändert hat



 ...ich bin doch erst umgezogen...


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Ich hatte mal ne Fee, kam einmal die Woche .... danach brauchte es immer ne Woche bis ich wieder alles gefunden hatte 

Aber einmal die Woche sah die Wohnung definitv anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Ratte hat es gut .....

www.felsenegg.com

rechts die Webcams.

Irgendwo da ist sie wohl unterwegs und geniest die kühle, frische, klare Luft der schweizer Bergwelt ....


Neid


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

FYI:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4255841&postcount=257


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> FYI:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4255841&postcount=257



Hmm, Deinem Beitrag nach nimmst Du ernst, was dort geschrieben wird. Für mich sieht das anders aus. Vielleicht hat einer mal damit angefangen, dass eine detailliertere Punktevergabe möglicherweise gerechter wäre. Was dann daraus geworden ist, ist meines Erachtens aber nicht mehr ernst gemeint und keinesfalls ernst zu nehmen!

Jedenfalls finde ich weiterhin toll, dass wir in einem Team sind!  Nicht, weil Du so viel Punkte beisteuerst, sondern weil wir einfach noch ein weiteres Thema zum Klönen haben.


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> FYI:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4255841&postcount=257


 
Ich finde es trotzdem eine nette Anregung meinen Hintern öfters in den Sattel zu schwingen (muss den Iggi wieder auf Platz 2 verdrängen  ) und dadurch mein Gewicht im Rahmen zu halten. Ohne WP wäre ich bestimmt schon nicht mehr mit dem Rad unterwegs. 
Die anderen Teilehmer, vor allem jene mit den für mich astronomischen Einträgen, interessieren mich weniger. 

Aber diese Diskussionen ob ernst gemeint oder im Spass sind, zumindest für mich, grenzwertig und meines Erachtens zum Teil auch Unterstellungen. 

s.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmm, Deinem Beitrag nach nimmst Du ernst, was dort geschrieben wird.



Gerd, es geht mir _nicht_ um die Postings in diesem einen Thread des WP-Forums, sondern um die heutigen Veränderungen des Rankings, die das Ganze wirklich vollends zur Posse werden lassen 

Es hat sich aber ja schon einer gefunden, der selbst meine Trainings-Einheiten für unglaubwürdig hält (vielleicht kann ihn ja mal einer der mich kennt und daher auch weiss, wieviel ich fahre, eines Besseren belehren) 

Ja - ich nehme sowas wie den WP in sportlicher Hinsicht schon etwas ernst und entwickele auch einen gewissen Ehrgeiz, was sicherlich mein Fehler ist/war...

... das war jedenfalls definitiv der erste und der letzte WP bei dem ich mitgefahren bin,...

... dann kann ich auch einfach weiter für mich meine Einheiten machen, das reicht völlig aus


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd, es geht mir _nicht_ um die Postings in diesem einen Thread des WP-Forums, sondern um die heutigen Veränderungen des Rankings, die das Ganze wirklich vollends zur Posse werden lassen
> 
> Es hat sich aber ja schon einer gefunden, der selbst meine Trainings-Einheiten für unglaubwürdig hält (vielleicht kann ihn ja mal einer der mich kennt und daher auch weiss, wieviel ich fahre, eines Besseren belehren)
> 
> ...


 

Da muss ich dir leider recht geben. 

Nehme es zwar nicht so ernst, trotzdem ärgert es mich.

Schade um den WP und die Idee dahinter

Werde mich mit meinen Teammitglieder motivieren und versuchen die 400 Pkt zum Ende zu knacken


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es hat sich aber ja schon einer gefunden, der selbst meine Trainings-Einheiten für unglaubwürdig hält (vielleicht kann ihn ja mal einer der mich kennt und daher auch weiss, wieviel ich fahre, eines Besseren belehren)
> 
> 
> ... das war jedenfalls definitiv der erste und der letzte WP bei dem ich mitgefahren bin,...



das hätte ich ohnehin gemacht

zum zweiten teil kann ich nur sagen:"schade" auch wenn das vielleicht nichts an der häufigkeit der touren miteinander ändert. mir jedenfalls hat der wp im letztan jahr ne ordentliche portion zusatzmotivation verpasst. im ersten jahr bin ich mit nem team gefahren aus dem ich keinen arsch kannte. das hat für deutlich unter 200 punkte gereicht, letztes jahr warens mehr als das doppelte verbunden mit netten leuten und der ein oder anderen schönen ausserbikemäßigen zusammenkunft.
letztlich muss das aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ich werde wieder mitfahren, wenn mir dann zufällig einer der leichtbaumatrosen über den weg fährt, was theoretisch bei deren umfängen zweimal am tag passieren müsste, fahr ich einfach drübber.


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das hätte ich ohnehin gemacht
> 
> [....]mir jedenfalls hat der wp im letztan jahr ne ordentliche portion zusatzmotivation verpasst. im ersten jahr bin ich mit nem team gefahren aus dem ich keinen arsch kannte. das hat für deutlich unter 200 punkte gereicht, letztes jahr warens mehr als das doppelte verbunden mit netten leuten und der ein oder anderen schönen ausserbikemäßigen zusammenkunft.
> [...] wenn mir dann zufällig einer der leichtbaumatrosen über den weg fährt, was theoretisch bei deren umfängen zweimal am tag passieren müsste, fahr ich einfach drübber.


 
Die fand ich ja noch halb so wild, ärgern tue ich mich ueber die neuen Einträge welche den Eindruck erwecken gefaked zu sein, nur um irgendetwas, was auch immer, beweisen zu wollen.

Bei den Plauschern weiss ich, dass dies nicht zutreffend ist und alle punkte im Schweisse des eigenen Angesichtes erarbeitet wurden. 

Und ich krieg dich noch 



Es lebe der TPWP Yeaahhhhh


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

dann halt dich mal ran, ab nächster woche iss mein bein wieder gut, hoffe ich.


----------



## ratte (27. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ratte hat es gut .....
> www.felsenegg.com
> rechts die Webcams.
> 
> ...


Woher wusstest Du, wo ich heute rumgurke. 
Nette Aussicht von da oben, blauer Himmel, aber in der Ferne etwas diesig, so dass vom Alpenpanorama nicht so viel zu sehen ist. 

...und wo hier gerade mal wieder darüber diskutiert wird, gabs dafür eine nette Hand voll WPPs.
Der WP ist für mich eine Motivationshilfe eventuell doch noch eine kleine Schleife mehr zu fahren gerade bei den frostigen Temperaturen oder überhaupt mal den Allerwertesten in den Sattel zu bekommen, um im Frühjahr konditionell nicht ganz von vorne anzufangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann halt dich mal ran, ab nächster woche iss mein bein wieder gut, hoffe ich.


 
Mist ..... wie war das mit den Speichen ansägen


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Woher wusstest Du, wo ich heute rumgurke.
> Nette Aussicht von da oben, blauer Himmel, aber in der Ferne etwas diesig, so dass vom Alpenpanorama nicht so viel zu sehen ist.
> 
> ...und wo hier gerade mal wieder darüber diskutiert wird, gabs dafür eine nette Hand voll WPPs.
> Der WP ist für mich eine Motivationshilfe eventuell doch noch eine kleine Schleife mehr zu fahren gerade bei den frostigen Temperaturen oder überhaupt mal den Allerwertesten in den Sattel zu bekommen, um im Frühjahr konditionell nicht ganz von vorne anzufangen.


 
Samstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4254118&postcount=59


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mist ..... wie war das mit den Speichen ansägen



du läßt meine speichen gehn, jedenfalls werd ich nächsten dienstag beim kindergarten aufn lugga achten, nicht dass du den bestochen hast.


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> du läßt meine speichen gehn, jedenfalls werd ich nächsten dienstag beim kindergarten aufn lugga achten, nicht dass du den bestochen hast.


 
Der ist empfänglich für Käse und Feigensenf ...... und von beidem gibt es in der Schweiz viel 

Jetzt geh ich auch mal Punkten


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der ist empfänglich für Käse und Feigensenf ...... und von beidem gibt es in der Schweiz viel
> 
> Jetzt geh ich auch mal Punkten



je sais mon ami. ich muss mir dann wohlwas überlegen.


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

Ich sehe schon, ihr seht das irgendwie anders als ich. Ich bekomme sogar noch nicht mal mit, wer Unbekanntes vor, oder hinter mir ist, geschweige denn was er einträgt. Mir sind nur die mir bekannten Nasen wichtig!  Darauf kommt es mir an und nicht auf die Faker, mit denen bei so einem auf Vertrauen basierenden Ranking leider immer zu rechnen ist. Die gehen mir völlig am A**** vorbei...


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir sind nur die mir bekannten Nasen wichtig!



hast ja recht, hauptsache DIE werden plattgefahren. jetzt könnte eigentlich endlich mal das geflame aus dem letzten jahr auf die stimmung heuer übergreifen.


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> je sais mon ami. ich muss mir dann wohlwas überlegen.


 
habe mal geleoed 

Tu sais, sur ce point, Papa n'entend pas la plaisanterie.

Aber bei deinem Vorsprung muss ich mir eher andere Massnahmen einfallen lassen ....... Glaube ich fang mal mit Langlauf an und lasse diese Snowgeboarde gibt ja nur 2 lausige Punkte


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

mach doch was dir spaß macht und nenn es langlauf. iss sicherlich besser für die eigene stimmung.

was iss "geleoed?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...jetzt könnte eigentlich endlich mal das geflame aus dem letzten jahr auf die stimmung heuer übergreifen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, ihr seht das irgendwie anders als ich....



 Genau Gerd, ich seh' solche Dinge (leider) anders


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach doch was dir spaß macht und nenn es langlauf. iss sicherlich besser für die eigene stimmung.


 
Nööö dann lieber nur 2 WPP und für den Rest habe ich dann Spass 



Maggo schrieb:


> was iss "geleoed?"


 
ähnlich wie gegoogeled (ge google ed) halt ge leo ed  
Mein französich war etwas eingerostet


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>



letztes jahr haben wir uns schon im vorfeld gerade mit den leuten aus dem dimbracingtaunus team (dort hauptsächlich der fux und der kater) ordentlich hochgepusht, selbstverständlich zum spaß und mit ner ordentlich portion selbstironie. geil wars, ich schau mal ob ich die passagen ausfindig machen kann.


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau Gerd, ich seh' solche Dinge (leider) anders



Gegen die Verallgemeinerung wehre ich mich aber unter Umständen!  Genau im vorliegenden Fall nehme ich die Faker, da ich sie nicht verhindern kann, nicht ernst.  In einem anderen Fall, könnte das schon wieder ganz anders sein.


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nööö dann lieber nur 2 WPP und für den Rest habe ich dann Spass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich war in französich immer ne null. sprachlich...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war in französich immer ne null. sprachlich...........



...und abgesehen vom Sprachlichen?


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

@wahltho: ab da gings los.


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war in französich immer ne null. sprachlich...........


 
mit der Sprache happerts bei mir auch etwas ......


----------



## fUEL (27. November 2007)

to *get fitter* is not the answer 

Entpannt Euch, der Eintrag ist kein Adrenalin wert. Letztes Jahr gab es auch so ein Peanutsdeutschbanker der immer mit großen Zahlen um sich warf, um im Rampenlicht zu stehen.

Ich traniere für mich und nicht für die Anerkennung mir unbekannter Personen und da ist mir auch einerlei, was leichte Matrosen und Ähnliche tun, denn sollten die Einträge stimmen, sind sie auch nicht gerade von großem Trainingsnutzen. 

Ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr den Eintrag nicht einfach ignoriert, denn ein Forum sucht der Verfasser ja insbesondere deshalb, weil er heute 3 Wochen rückwirkend auf Einmal nachträgt.

Alleine das ist ja schon Provokation, denn auf Malle, wo dessen Urlaub war, kann man auch ins Internet.

Macht weiter für Euch und Eure Teams, für Euren Fleiß habt Ihr dann auch die entsprechende Fitness, wenn Ihr es richtig macht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gegen die Verallgemeinerung wehre ich mich aber unter Umständen!  Genau im vorliegenden Fall nehme ich die Faker, da ich sie nicht verhindern kann, nicht ernst.  In einem anderen Fall, könnte das schon wieder ganz anders sein.



Ok, Korrektur:

 Genau, Gerd, ich sehe *diese* Sache (leider) anders


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Mal etwas abseits vom WP ... oder vielleicht nicht

http://www.2radscout.ch/

Könnte interessant sein für Schweizbesucher welche nicht in Gattikon einkehren 

S.


----------



## wondermike (27. November 2007)

Ich finde diese Faker auch ziemlich erbärmlich und ärgerlich. Aber den Spaß am WP lasse ich mir davon nicht verderben. Für mich ist es auch jeden Fall immer eine Motivation, mich auf's Bike zu schwingen, auch wenn ich eigentlich lieber auf dem Sofa liegen geblieben wäre. Die Punkte interessieren mich sowieso nur von den Leuten, die ich kenne. da weiß ich, dass alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht und die blöden Be*******r sollen halt dahin gehen, wo der Pfeffer wächst.


----------



## wondermike (27. November 2007)

Damit der Maggo auch mal wieder seine Freude hat:

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,520000,00.html


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Damit der Maggo auch mal wieder seine Freude hat:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/0,1518,520000,00.html



nun also doch...


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, Korrektur:
> 
> Genau, Gerd, ich sehe *diese* Sache (leider) anders



Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nun also doch...



Eine Überraschung ist es ja nicht grade. Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich am Profiradsport in letzter zeit überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr habe. Und Besserung ist auch nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal etwas abseits vom WP ... oder vielleicht nicht
> 
> http://www.2radscout.ch/
> 
> ...



Im Bedarfsfall würde ich eher in ein nicht spezialisiertes Hotel, eine nicht spezialisierte Herberge gehen. Kommt man günstiger weg und für das Rad findet sich in der Regel auch ein adäquater Platz!


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Im Bedarfsfall würde ich eher in ein nicht spezialisiertes Hotel, eine nicht spezialisierte Herberge gehen. Kommt man günstiger weg und für das Rad findet sich in der Regel auch ein adäquater Platz!


 
Womit du recht hast ..... Aber man bekommt gute Tips 

meines steht meist in irgendwelchen Skikellern rum


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Eine Überraschung ist es ja nicht grade. Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich am Profiradsport in letzter zeit überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr habe. Und Besserung ist auch nicht in Sicht.



Hmm, gerade die Telekom, die ja dem Radsport bis zuletzt die Stange hielt. Ich hatte immer gerne Radsportübertragungen zugeschaut! Aber ok, das Ranking ist wohl mehr der pharmazeutischen Industrie und der Logistik geschuldet...


----------



## Tonino (27. November 2007)

wie wäre es damit? http://www.engadinerhof.com/ kann ich sehr empfehlen


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Womit du recht hast ..... Aber man bekommt gute Tips
> 
> meines steht meist in irgendwelchen Skikellern rum



Die Skihotelbetreiber sind sicherlich froh, wenn sie außerhalb der Saison ihres Kerngeschäftes auch Kunden haben!!


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> wie wäre es damit? http://www.engadinerhof.com/ kann ich sehr empfehlen



Das ist ja auch so teuer...


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmm, gerade die Telekom, die ja dem Radsport bis zuletzt die Stange hielt. Ich hatte immer gerne Radsportübertragungen zugeschaut! Aber ok, das Ranking ist wohl mehr der pharmazeutischen Industrie und der Logistik geschuldet...



t-mobile hält niemandem "die stange" und schon gar nicht weil sie einen so gern haben. es ist absehbar dass sich evtl hoffentlich (<--und das meine ich zu 100% ernst) nicht mehr so viel kohle mit der verarscherei machen läßt und darauf hat die radsportfan abteilung bei den telekomikern keine lust. iss ja wie im winterpokal.


----------



## Tonino (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss ja wie im winterpokal.



das iss wie im richtigen Leben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> t-mobile hält niemandem "die stange" und schon gar nicht weil sie einen so gern haben. es ist absehbar dass sich evtl hoffentlich (<--und das meine ich zu 100% ernst) nicht mehr so viel kohle mit der verarscherei machen läßt und darauf hat die radsportfan abteilung bei den telekomikern keine lust. iss ja wie im winterpokal.



Na dann hoffe ich mal, Du schaust überhaupt keinen Sport mehr und hörst auch keine Musik mehr. Denn welcher Sportler, oder Musiker ist schon clean?!!!


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @wahltho: ab da gings los.



immer ich


----------



## wondermike (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal, Du schaust überhaupt keinen Sport mehr und hörst auch keine Musik mehr. Denn welcher Sportler, oder Musiker ist schon clean?!!!



Na, das sagt ja schon einiges über Deinen Musikgeschmack aus...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. November 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ Gerd: ich weiß nicht ob man ne Rolle unbedingt braucht, ich brauchte die auch mal unbedingt, hab dann aber vermehrt gehört das son Teil doch ziemlich laut ist, auch wenn die Hersteller "super leise" dran schreiben und das man das (dreckige) Radl dann rein (drauf) stellen muss. Dafür brauchts dann entweder noch n Fahrrad, Laufrad oder man muss immer Reifen wechseln wenn man von Rolle nach draussen geht usw...


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

ich schaue ohnehin fast keinen sport im tv da mir die übertragenen sparten nicht gefallen. (bis auf curling, das ist lustig und wird weiterhin geschaut).

ob es nun einen unterschied macht ob ein musikus sich was einpfeift um die sache auf ein level zu bringen welches ohne evtl nicht erreicht worden wäre oder die idioten bei einer fahrradtour sich irgendnen krempel spritzen fressen oder sonstwas muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. ich bin ja auch nicht kategorisch gegen diese radtour, ich hoffe nur dass wenn sich diese geldspinner aus dem geschäft zurückziehen und der ganze klamauk mit weniger hype durchgezogen wird das ganze wieder ein klein wenig mehr ehrlichkeit enthält und für mich somit interessanter wird.


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> immer ich



letztes jahr hast du noch anders geklungen. dieses jahr wo du am boden liegst und nicht den hauch einer chanmce hast komste angewinselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na, das sagt ja schon einiges über Deinen Musikgeschmack aus...


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> letztes jahr hast du noch anders geklungen. dieses jahr wo du am boden liegst und nicht den hauch einer chanmce hast komste angewinselt.



ich stehe kurz vor der auferstehung. schnall dich schon mal an


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir leider recht geben.
> 
> Nehme es zwar nicht so ernst, trotzdem ärgert es mich.
> 
> ...



klar wer meint falsche Angaben machn zu müssen bitte..  ich  seh das eigentlich ganz locker...ich versteh aber trotzdem nicht wie man sich über so einen 1. Platz freuen kann, wo man doch genau weis, dass  man diesen nur auf grund falscher Angaben erreicht hat
weiterhin vergleich ich mich hauptsächlich eig. nur mit den TPT's  und nutze somit den WP als motivationshilfe und als Gelegenheit mit schon bekannten sehr sehr netten Leuten in Kontakt zu treten     

ja! das schaffen wir!    

übrigens... ,,moin moin,,


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich schaue ohnehin fast keinen sport im tv da mir die übertragenen sparten nicht gefallen. (bis auf curling, das ist lustig und wird weiterhin geschaut).
> 
> ob es nun einen unterschied macht ob ein musikus sich was einpfeift um die sache auf ein level zu bringen welches ohne evtl nicht erreicht worden wäre oder die idioten bei einer fahrradtour sich irgendnen krempel spritzen fressen oder sonstwas muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. ich bin ja auch nicht kategorisch gegen diese radtour, ich hoffe nur dass wenn sich diese geldspinner aus dem geschäft zurückziehen und der ganze klamauk mit weniger hype durchgezogen wird das ganze wieder ein klein wenig mehr ehrlichkeit enthält und für mich somit interessanter wird.



Ist doch immer das gleiche: Da wo es interessant wird, d.h. auch öffentliches Interesse geweckt wird, fließt ordentlich Schotter! Blöd finde ich vor allem, dass die Intensität eines öffentliches Interesses nicht nur über das Sponsoring entscheidet, sondern auch über eine öffentliche Förderung!!! Ich bin für Bikeparks statt Fußballplätzen an Schulen! 

Für mich ist das ein Teufelskreis, der nicht durch eine Reduzierung des Sponsorings durchbrochen werden kann.


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> .... Ich bin für Bikeparks statt Fußballplätzen an Schulen! ...


----------



## Tonino (27. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> klar wer meint falsche Angaben machn zu müssen bitte..  ich  seh das eigentlich ganz locker...ich versteh aber trotzdem nicht wie man sich über so einen 1. Platz freuen kann, wo man doch genau weis, dass  man diesen nur auf grund falscher Angaben erreicht hat
> weiterhin vergleich ich mich hauptsächlich eig. nur mit den TPT's  und nutze somit den WP als motivationshilfe und als Gelegenheit mit schon bekannten sehr sehr netten Leuten in Kontakt zu treten
> 
> ja! das schaffen wir!
> ...



da freut sich doch niemand über seinen ersten Platz. Die freuen sich darüber Gesprächsthema zu sein und lachen sich dann über die ganzen Aufreger einen Ast.


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> da freut sich doch niemand über seinen ersten Platz. Die freuen sich darüber Gesprächsthema zu sein und lachen sich dann über die ganzen Aufreger einen Ast.



 Das ist einer der Gründe, wieso ich sie nicht mal wahrnehme!


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> da freut sich doch niemand über seinen ersten Platz. Die freuen sich darüber Gesprächsthema zu sein und lachen sich dann über die ganzen Aufreger einen Ast.



 auch möglich
ich weis es nicht ...........auf jeden fall geht mir des mit denen nun locker flockig am a**** vorbei sry für die ausrucksweise

musste da nur mal meinen Senf dazu geben... 

un nochwas..... dann sollen se lachen bis se ihrn eigenen Wald ham!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. November 2007)

wie siehts eigentlich aus.. mal wieder Samstag/Sonntag-Tour ab fbh?? würde sehr gerne mal wieder miotfahren...


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

jep, ich hätte an einem der beiden tage auch lust und zeit für ne gut ausgedehnte tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

dabei!


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jep, ich hätte an einem der beiden tage auch lust und zeit für ne gut ausgedehnte tour.





Arachne schrieb:


> dabei!



vllt son kleinen nightride....  
bin da jetzt ganz heiß drauf...
vllt das man dann so ca. um 14:30-15:00 mal richtung feldi startet un dann da im dunlkeln die trails runtereiert...  
in der hoffnung der himmel ist klar und der mond scheint  


hab das jetzt schon 2 mal gemacht.. un ich muss sagen mit 2Aldi Stirnlampen is es doch gleich heller als mit einer


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

ja, grundsätzlich tolle idee, ich warte aber mit vorsätzlichen nightrides lieber bis zum sommer da macht das mehr spaß. jetzt im winter ist die dunkelfahrerei ohnehin so oft nötig dass ich das nicht auch noch freiwillig brauch wenn ich weiß es ginge auch anders.


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, grundsätzlich tolle idee, ich warte aber mit vorsätzlichen nightrides lieber bis zum sommer da macht das mehr spaß. jetzt im winter ist die dunkelfahrerei ohnehin so oft nötig dass ich das nicht auch noch freiwillig brauch wenn ich weiß es ginge auch anders.


war ja nur ne ,,idee,,    

dann wäre ich persönlich, was den Termin angeht für Sonntag


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

@iggy: wie gesagt ne gute, lass das mal im sommer machen....so in kurzen hosen *träum*


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy: wie gesagt ne gute, lass das mal im sommer machen....so in kurzen hosen *träum*



  

jaja das warn noch zeiten, wo man noch komplett in kurz fahren konnte


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. November 2007)

nächstes wochenende hab ich vllt ne neue Lampe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nächstes wochenende hab ich vllt ne neue Lampe



wenn ich bis dahin Zeit finde sie zusammenzu basteln und wenn Reichelt entsprechend schnell liefert. Dann hat unser iggi auch ne 3kg Bleimonsterlichtkanone


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja, grundsätzlich tolle idee, ich warte aber mit vorsätzlichen nightrides lieber bis zum sommer da macht das mehr spaß. jetzt im winter ist die dunkelfahrerei ohnehin so oft nötig dass ich das nicht auch noch freiwillig brauch wenn ich weiß es ginge auch anders.



unterschreib


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich mal, Du schaust überhaupt keinen Sport mehr und hörst auch keine Musik mehr. Denn welcher Sportler, oder Musiker  ist schon clean?!!!


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> @ Gerd: ich weiß nicht ob man ne Rolle unbedingt braucht, ich brauchte die auch mal unbedingt, hab dann aber vermehrt gehört das son Teil doch ziemlich laut ist, auch wenn die Hersteller "super leise" dran schreiben und das man das (dreckige) Radl dann rein (drauf) stellen muss. Dafür brauchts dann entweder noch n Fahrrad, Laufrad oder man muss immer Reifen wechseln wenn man von Rolle nach draussen geht usw...



Meine Nachbarin hab` ich hoffentlich im Griff!  Will auf jeden Fall `ne Matte drunter legen (nein, nicht bevor ich mich auf sie..., sondern unter das Rad mit der Rolle!). Mit Stollen will ich keinesfalls auf die Rolle. Habe `nen LRS mit Slicks. Ist zwar vom Ht, d.h. ohne Bremsscheiben, brauch ich auf der Rolle aber auch nicht. Könnte sowieso das Ht dauerhaft auf die Rolle stellen. Hätte aber auch noch zwei Rennräder, die ich dafür nehmen könnte. Das Ht müßte ich allerdings nur sauber machen. An den Rennrädern müßte ich zusätzlich schrauben, Lenkerband wechseln,...


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


>



Genau!!  Rate mal, wer mir das immer wieder...


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Meine Nachbarin hab` ich hoffentlich im Griff!  Will auf jeden Fall `ne Matte drunter legen (nein, nicht bevor ich mich auf sie..., sondern unter das Rad mit der Rolle!). Mit Stollen will ich keinesfalls auf die Rolle. Habe `nen LRS mit Slicks. Ist zwar vom Ht, d.h. ohne Bremsscheiben, brauch ich auf der Rolle aber auch nicht. Könnte sowieso das Ht dauerhaft auf die Rolle stellen. Hätte aber auch noch zwei Rennräder, die ich dafür nehmen könnte. Das Ht müßte ich allerdings nur sauber machen. An den Rennrädern müßte ich zusätzlich schrauben, Lenkerband wechseln,...



auf die Rolle würde ich heute noch gehen.  Raus werde ich kaum mehr gehen...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (27. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau!!  Rate mal, wer mir das immer wieder...



WAS..........................


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> WAS..........................



 

och, öh, was "WAS"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

tja peter, roter iss auch doping. hervorragendes essen übrigens auch.


----------



## Maggo (27. November 2007)

kommt doch mal mit ins wp forum, da tanzt gerade der bär.


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> kommt doch mal mit ins wp forum, da tanzt gerade der bär.



schon wieder  war doch grad erst dort


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

... 'ne is vorbei, die Jungs sind jetzt sprachlos


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... 'ne is vorbei, die Jungs sind jetzt sprachlos



schade


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... 'ne is vorbei, die Jungs sind jetzt sprachlos



nicht schon wieder wegen mir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade



Konnten eben nicht mehr erwidern, nachdem ich den Polar-Screenprint gepostet hatte


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2007)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

GN8 Fux


----------



## Hopi (27. November 2007)

Ihr seid auch selbst schuld  wenn Ihr euch mit den KTWR Spacken auf eine Diskussion einlasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

... och war doch lustig, das Ranking wurde auch aufgeräumt und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung


----------



## Hopi (27. November 2007)

ich sage es ja immer wieder CC kann nicht gesund sein für Geist und Körper


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich aus.. mal wieder Samstag/Sonntag-Tour ab fbh?? würde sehr gerne mal wieder miotfahren...



Können wir gerne angehen, wäre ebenfalls dabei 

Details morgen, muss noch mit wahline reden, insb. w/ evtl. Après-Biken im fbh-Basislager


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> da freut sich doch niemand über seinen ersten Platz. Die freuen sich darüber Gesprächsthema zu sein und lachen sich dann über die ganzen Aufreger einen Ast.



Sorry, wenn man sich schon unter Einsatz aller Kräfte die Mühe gibt, in den TOP 10 zu bleiben oder zumindest dranzubleiben, dann ärgert einen so eine Aktion schon, insb. wenn sich zunächst anscheinend kein Mod bereit zeigt aufzuräumen... 

... das ist jetzt aber dann jetzt doch geschehen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. November 2007)

So GN8 @All


----------



## Bergwelle (28. November 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/440146

So werden Zweiräder in Italien fachgerecht transportiert !!!


Viele Grüße von Bergwelle 
PS. Warte schon seit 2 Monaten auf den nächsten Radsommer !


----------



## Maggo (28. November 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich sage es ja immer wieder CC kann nicht gesund sein für Geist und Körper


 was zum henker willst du eigentlich mit dieser in einer tour anhaltenden schlechtredung von "cc" bezwecken? und vor llem wer fährt denn in deinen mit scheuklappen verbundenen augen "cc"? und wenn das so wäre, was ist denn daran so schlimm, man könnte fast meinen du bist neidisch. dir wirft schließlich ja auch niemand vor zu blöd oder zu pussie oder zu sonstwas fürden uphill zu sein.


----------



## Maggo (28. November 2007)

dem rest nen guten morgen. bin heut und morgen nicht im office und ob ich abends reinschaun kann weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Breezler (28. November 2007)

Moin, 
wieso steh ich eigentlich mit meiner Süssen auf, wenn ich Spätschicht habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. November 2007)

*vorsicht glatt heute* 

ab liederbach gehts so langsam wieder ... aber in kelkheim ist vorsicht angebracht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

Moin Maggo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> *vorsicht glatt heute*
> 
> ab liederbach gehts so langsam wieder ... aber in kelkheim ist vorsicht angebracht ...



Danke für den Tipp Fux, ich nehm zwar zur Zeit das Rocc mit den Spikes, aber mein Sohn nimmt wohl lieber den Bus


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

Guten Morgen 

Hier sieht es kalt (0° auf meinem Balkon) aus aberr trocken 

Noch den Kaffee wegputzen und dann los ....


Brrrrr mag nicht raus .... mag wieder ins Nest und träumen ....  


S.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

Es war in der Tat bis Liederbach sauglatt - Habe ich aber dank Spike-Reifen nix von gemerkt...

... und kalt war's


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

Habe mit wahline Rücksprache genommen:

Am Besten würde der Sonntag für eine Taunus-Tour passen. Luberon-Astrid wäre dann evtl. auch dabei und es könnte im Anschluss ein Après-Biken im fbh-Basislager stattfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (28. November 2007)

Guten morgen zusammen.

Bei mir wird's heute auch wieder glatt. Dumm nur, dass das Spielen im Schnee nur so wenig Punkte einbringt. 

Wünsche einen schönen Tag am Taunus.


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es war in der Tat bis Liederbach sauglatt - Habe ich aber dank Spike-Reifen nix von gemerkt...
> 
> ... und kalt war's



glatt und kalt gehören irgendwie meistens zusammen   

bin ohne spikes gefahren. in kurven halt sehr vorsichtig. zum glück geht´s meist gradeaus ...

hab mir grade am anfang in kelkheim ernsthaft überlegt, ob ich se noch alle hab   und wollte definitiv umkehren, falls es mich hinhaut ...
aber zum glück ging alles glatt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> glatt und kalt gehören irgendwie meistens zusammen



Maul!!! 



wissefux schrieb:


> bin ohne spikes gefahren. in kurven halt sehr vorsichtig. zum glück geht´s meist gradeaus ...



Ohne Spikes  - Du hast sie ja nicht alle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

*@Maggo*: Ich möchte mich bei Dir als Team-Kollege nochmals ausdrücklich für Deine (gestrige) Unterstützung bedanken


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

Bin auch heile angekommen .... war aber auch nicht glatt 

Irgendwie sorgen die Maxxis Pellen für zusätzliches Krafttraining, kann ich das beim WP unter alternativem Training verbuchen 

Werde heute mal die NN's montieren und einen Vergleich starten ...... wenn es an meinem Fitnesszustand liegt heule ich


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

Hoi Maggo

wäre das nicht etwas für dich 


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:FahrradNotmantel.jpg


----------



## Arachne (28. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> hab mir grade am anfang in kelkheim ernsthaft überlegt, ob ich se noch alle hab   und wollte definitiv umkehren, falls es mich hinhaut ...



Für mich ist das bei Dir überhaupt keine Frage!!!  Wer selbst nicht weiß in welche Richtung Trails zu befahren sind...  

Ach ja: Guten Morgen!   Hoffe, es hat Dir geschmeckt Thomas!


----------



## Arachne (28. November 2007)

Bergwelle schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/440146
> 
> So werden Zweiräder in Italien fachgerecht transportiert !!!
> 
> ...



Schon seit zwei Monaten?!!!  Ich würde mal den Anbieter wechseln!!!


----------



## Arachne (28. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin,
> wieso steh ich eigentlich mit meiner Süssen auf, wenn ich Spätschicht habe?



Gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder , oder !


----------



## Arachne (28. November 2007)

Hi Missy, was macht der Flügel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

Hoi Gerd, du machst dich rar ????

Viel A**** ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Gerd, du machst dich rar ????
> 
> Viel A**** ?



Freizeit- und Haushaltsarbeitsstress


----------



## Breezler (28. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder , oder !



Ich behaupte mal  

Irgendeiner muß ihr ja die Brote schmieren, und die Kippen stopfen, wenn sie hektisch das Haus verläßt


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Freizeit- und Haushaltsarbeitsstress


 
stimmt er wollte ja seine Bude ausräumen ähhh aufräumen ......


----------



## Breezler (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Freizeit- und Haushaltsarbeitsstress



Ein Nacktspüler ?


----------



## Miss H (28. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Missy, was macht der Flügel?




der flügel ist im ansatz sehr bunt und schon wieder gut beweglich - aber nur passiv - und er hat schon mal mein bike gestreichelt  , danke der nachfrage


----------



## Breezler (28. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> der flügel ist im ansatz sehr bunt und schon wieder gut beweglich - aber nur passiv - und er hat schon mal mein bike gestreichelt  , danke der nachfrage



Schulter kaputt gewesen?


----------



## Miss H (28. November 2007)

guten morgen erst mal an alle, krank sein ist soooooooo schön, wenn man nichts an der rübe hat


----------



## wondermike (28. November 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was zum henker willst du eigentlich mit dieser in einer tour anhaltenden schlechtredung von "cc" bezwecken? und vor llem wer fährt denn in deinen mit scheuklappen verbundenen augen "cc"? und wenn das so wäre, was ist denn daran so schlimm, man könnte fast meinen du bist neidisch. dir wirft schließlich ja auch niemand vor zu blöd oder zu pussie oder zu sonstwas fürden uphill zu sein.



Hab's mir ja erst verkniffen, aber da muss ich dem Maggo voll und ganz recht geben.    

So ein dummes, pubertäres Geschwätz muss wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Maggo
> 
> wäre das nicht etwas für dich
> 
> ...



Cool. Gibt's die bei Hibike?


----------



## Miss H (28. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Schulter kaputt gewesen?




ja alles kaputt, und wieder geflickt -


----------



## wondermike (28. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> guten morgen erst mal an alle, krank sein ist soooooooo schön, wenn man nichts an der rübe hat



Von mir auch viele Grüße aus dem Lazarett.


----------



## Arachne (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Freizeit- und Haushaltsarbeitsstress


 



Breezler schrieb:


> Ein Nacktspüler ?


 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Gerd, du machst dich rar ????
> 
> Viel A**** ?


Echt nicht zu fassen...  Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, ich schaffe gerade mal die laufenden A******* wie Wäsche, Geschirr, Putzen, Essen und komme kaum dazu es hier mal etwas wohnlich zu machen...


----------



## Arachne (28. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Von mir auch viele Grüße aus dem Lazarett.



Bei Dir auch schon passiv beweglich, oder gar schon ansatzweise leicht belastbar?


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Echt nicht zu fassen...  Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, ich schaffe gerade mal die laufenden A******* wie Wäsche, Geschirr, Putzen, Essen und komme kaum dazu es hier mal etwas wohnlich zu machen...


 
Kenn ich irgendwo her ...... wo war das noch ....... Glaube könnte in der Schweiz gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> stimmt er wollte ja seine Bude ausräumen ähhh aufräumen ......



Muß ein Gemisch aus beidem werden!


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

Von mir gibt es auch Genesungswünsche


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muß ein Gemisch aus beidem werden!


 






oder versuche es mal mit einer Fee


----------



## wondermike (28. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei Dir auch schon passiv beweglich, oder gar schon ansatzweise leicht belastbar?



Geht schon wieder ganz gut. Gewichtheben würde ich jetzt nicht machen wollen, aber sonst schon ganz OK.


----------



## wondermike (28. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oder versuche es mal mit einer Fee



Die bräuchte ich auch. Muss aber hart im Nehmen sein, bei meinem Saustall.


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die bräuchte ich auch. Muss aber hart im Nehmen sein, bei meinem Saustall.


Hätte da jemanden im Angebot 





hat aber ein paar Nebenwirkungen


----------



## Breezler (28. November 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ja alles kaputt, und wieder geflickt -



Hatt ich übern Sommer auch  
Inkl. Fehldiagnose, mit falscher Behandlung hats dann bald 3 Monate gedauert bis es wieder gut war

Alles Gute erstmal


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

cooler Antrieb 

http://www.mtb-news.ch/


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

Also Leute: Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus, besteht generell Interesse an einer Tour am Sonntag ab fbh mit anschliessendem Après-Biken?


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also Leute: Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus, besteht generell Interesse an einer Tour am Sonntag ab fbh mit anschliessendem Après-Biken?



Biken: ja (etwa ab 13uhr)
Apres biken...; kommt auf die Uhrzeit an 

aber generell JA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also Leute: Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus, besteht generell Interesse an einer Tour am Sonntag ab fbh mit anschliessendem Après-Biken?



Hört sich sehr gut an. Bin im Moment aber alles andere als fit. Aber biken würde ich sehr gern mal wieder.  Sonntag passt sehr gut.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2007)

kurze Frage nebenbei...
warum geht das einzelranking von hinten los 
hab ich wieder was überlesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kurze Frage nebenbei...
> warum geht das einzelranking von hinten los
> hab ich wieder was überlesen



Liess' mal im WP-Forum nach 

P.S: Das resultiert aus den beiden offensichtlichen Fakes, die sich gestern aus dem Stand auf Platz 1 und 2 geschossen haben. Es hat sich eine Mordsdiskussion entwickelt, im Rahmen derer ich mittlerweile auch beschuldigt werde in Sachen WP ein Lügner/Fake zu sein


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2007)

habt ihr gesehen das ich im einzelranking auf platz 4 bin  ich wed versuchen den platz zu halten 

Zu gestern, hab das heut mal durchgelesen...ich wär da gar nicht drauf eingegangen, was interessiert euch das geschwätz von so ein paar nasen. die reaktion rikmanns find ich toll, hat mir immerhin die chance platz 4 zu *erkämpfen* gebracht. 

Wahltho lass dich nicht von so nem hirni beeinflussen, denn dann hat er gewonnen und nicht du!

gruss vom lugga


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Liess' mal im WP-Forum nach
> 
> P.S: Das resultiert aus den beiden offensichtlichen Fakes, die sich gestern aus dem Stand auf Platz 1 und 2 geschossen haben. Es hat sich eine Mordsdiskussion entwickelt, im Rahmen derer ich mittlerweile auch beschuldigt werde in Sachen WP ein Lügner/Fake zu sein



em
jo
soweit war ich auch schon 
aber warum jetzt anders rum was hat das fürn Sinn wird das nochmal umgestellt?

*aufmschlauchstehtrotzWPforumdurchgelesenhab*


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> habt ihr gesehen das ich im einzelranking auf platz 4 bin  ich wed versuchen den platz zu halten
> 
> Zu gestern, hab das heut mal durchgelesen...ich wär da gar nicht drauf eingegangen, was interessiert euch das geschwätz von so ein paar nasen. die reaktion rikmanns find ich toll, hat mir immerhin die chance platz 4 zu *erkämpfen* gebracht.
> 
> ...


 
Ich krieg dich noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aber warum jetzt anders rum was hat das fürn Sinn wird das nochmal umgestellt?



Ich glaube die Idee des Mods rikman besteht darin, dass derartige Fakes jetzt nicht so visibel sind


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Idee des Mods rikman besteht darin, dass derartige Fakes jetzt nicht so visibel sind





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> em
> jo
> soweit war ich auch schon
> aber warum jetzt anders rum was hat das fürn Sinn wird das nochmal umgestellt?
> ...



yeah ich glaub ich habs gschnallt 

einfach mehr chillen un man is auf platz 1


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wahltho lass dich nicht von so nem hirni beeinflussen, denn dann hat er gewonnen und nicht du!



Hi Lugga,

danke für den Support, aber für mich ist das Thema jetzt durch: Die beiden Herren aus dem KTWR wollen einfach nur stänkern - das hab' ich inzwischen kapiert. Bin ja selbst Schuld, wenn ich mich auf solche Diskussionen einlasse 

P.S: Ich vermiss' Dich hier im Plauscher-Fred schon ziemlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also Leute: Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus, besteht generell Interesse an einer Tour am Sonntag ab fbh mit anschliessendem Après-Biken?



Wie schon erwähnt, bin ich bei `ner Tour dabei!  Und beim Après natürlich auch.


----------



## Arachne (28. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Bin im Moment aber alles andere als fit. ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2007)

setze mich mal wieder an BIO 
bis naher vllt


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Lugga,
> 
> danke für den Support, aber für mich ist das Thema jetzt durch: Die beiden Herren aus dem KTWR wollen einfach nur stänkern - das hab' ich inzwischen kapiert. Bin ja selbst Schuld, wenn ich mich auf solche Diskussionen einlasse


 
KTWR  was bedeutet das ?

Aber wenn es dort so weiter geht, sind die auch bald bei den K-Fragen angelangt.



wahltho schrieb:


> P.S: Ich vermiss' Dich hier im Plauscher-Fred schon ziemlich


 
Dito


----------



## Arachne (28. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> KTWR  was bedeutet das ?
> ...



*K*ein *T*hema, *w*enig *R*egeln

Das geeignete Abstellgleis für solche Typen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> KTWR



Keine Themen Wenig Regeln:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *K*ein *T*hema, *w*enig *R*egeln
> 
> Das geeignete Abstellgleis für solche Typen.


 


wahltho schrieb:


> Keine Themen Wenig Regeln:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=25


 
Danke, wieder etwas gelernt


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2007)

hab grad mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass ich in bissi mehr als 3 Wochen Ferien hab... und in diesen 3 Wochen 9 Arbeiten schreibe


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab grad mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass ich in bissi mehr als 3 Wochen Ferien hab... und in diesen 3 Wochen 9 Arbeiten schreibe


 
Dann gib Gas und du hast es hinter dir


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab grad mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass ich in bissi mehr als 3 Wochen Ferien hab... und in diesen 3 Wochen 9 Arbeiten schreibe



Geht meinem Sohn genauso, bei ihm sind es 10 Arbeiten


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hi Lugga,
> 
> danke für den Support, aber für mich ist das Thema jetzt durch: Die beiden Herren aus dem KTWR wollen einfach nur stänkern - das hab' ich inzwischen kapiert. Bin ja selbst Schuld, wenn ich mich auf solche Diskussionen einlasse
> 
> P.S: Ich vermiss' Dich hier im Plauscher-Fred schon ziemlich


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2007)

Ist halt so ne Sachen, da ich wenig bei Euch mitfahr, weiß ich auch gar nicht was ich schreiben soll. Ich muß selbst erstmal rauskriegen wo der Wind mich hinbläst.

Nächsten Dienstag bei gutem Wetter ist wieder ein FFM-Citynightride angesagt. Diesmal hoffentlich mit Rolltreppe  Wer Lust hat soll was sagen. Der NRide endet im Maincafe beim heißen Äppler.

Der Fernsehturm muß auch noch erstbefahren werden...


...aber ich trag keine Punkte ein, damit das klar ist, versau mir doch nicht den vierten Platz im WP


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ist halt so ne Sachen, da ich wenig bei Euch mitfahr, weiß ich auch gar nicht was ich schreiben soll. Ich muß selbst erstmal rauskriegen wo der Wind mich hinbläst.



Wir sind auch nur insgesamt ein paar Mal miteinander gefahren und trotzdem haben wir hier immer lustig gepostet


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...aber ich trag keine Punkte ein, damit das klar ist, versau mir doch nicht den vierten Platz im WP


 
Gibt es auch Minuspunkte .... dann hätt ich ja noch ne Chance


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir sind auch nur insgesamt ein paar Mal miteinander gefahren und trotzdem haben wir hier immer lustig gepostet



Ich bin halt anderst, komisch halt, irgendwie


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir sind auch nur insgesamt ein paar Mal miteinander gefahren und trotzdem haben wir hier immer lustig gepostet


Stimmt, war erst 2 mal dabei  

Aber es wird bestimmt nochmal klappen, versprochen oder eher angedroht hmmm

egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

Die spinnen mal wieder, die von der anderen Seite des Teiches

http://www.20min.ch/digital/webpage/story/23090393


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2007)

Hab mich gewagt im WP Forum ein wenig zu sticheln, hi hi hi 


Wollt noch schnell ein Team gründen, geht aber leider nicht mehr..der erste Platz wär mir sicher gewesen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. November 2007)

ei gude !

heut kam mein Lenker fürs HT!

und schon bin ich wieder weg!

Bis morsche in alter frische online...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab mich gewagt im WP Forum ein wenig zu sticheln, hi hi hi


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>



schade das die zwei hirnis nicht geantwortet haben


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2007)

so der sonntag fällt für mich wahrscheinlich mit biken flach 
wahrscheinlich auch der samstag


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab mich gewagt im WP Forum ein wenig zu sticheln, hi hi hi
> 
> 
> Wollt noch schnell ein Team gründen, geht aber leider nicht mehr..der erste Platz wär mir sicher gewesen


----------



## caroka (28. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so der sonntag fällt für mich wahrscheinlich mit biken flach
> wahrscheinlich auch der samstag



Wieso denn?


----------



## fUEL (28. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schade das die zwei hirnis nicht geantwortet haben


Hi Uwe!
Die sind schon echt ziemlich durchgedreht, die würd ich gern mal in Natura sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wieso denn?



mei mutter stellt sich quer, da ich am montag ne arbeit schreibe un dafür lernen soll.... mach ich zwar eh.... aber.. mütter...
man lernt doch nich 4 std am stück!!   aber das versteht sie nicht so ganz


mal sehn vllt kann ich doch noch einen Tag aushandeln


----------



## caroka (28. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mei mutter stellt sich quer, da ich am montag ne arbeit schreibe un dafür lernen soll.... mach ich zwar eh.... aber.. mütter...
> man lernt doch nich 4 std am stück!!   aber das versteht sie nicht so ganz
> 
> 
> mal sehn vllt kann ich doch noch einen Tag aushandeln



Verhandlungsgeschick zahlt sich immer aus.....zumindest kurzfristig. 
Aber mir war das auch immer egal.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Verhandlungsgeschick zahlt sich immer aus.....zumindest kurzfristig.
> Aber mir war das auch immer egal.



mhm naja mal sehn...
wies zur zeit aussieht wird wahrscheinlich samstag werden  so ab 14:00

vllt könnt man das ja mit nem kleine nightride verbinden 
ein andere Kumpel von mir wollte eh am Samstag mit mir fahren.. vllt will ja einer/eine mitkommen... wenn, wird wohl richtung feldi gehen 

aber mal sehn vllt bekomm ich ja auch SOnntag frei und fahr dann mit euch


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Uwe!
> Die sind schon echt ziemlich durchgedreht, die würd ich gern mal in Natura sehen.



Hi Frank,
das wär sicher ne interessante Begegnung...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. November 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> das wär sicher ne interessante Begegnung...



Ich weiss nicht, ob es den zeitlichen Aufwand wert wäre 

GN8 @All


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob es den zeitlichen Aufwand wert wäre
> 
> GN8 @All



wieso ? gibt doch punkte  

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (28. November 2007)

Ich nehm mir mein erstes WP-freies WE.

Weihnachtsmarkt... Glühwein trinken.

Naja.... vielleicht


----------



## Breezler (28. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich nehm mir mein erstes WP-freies WE.
> 
> Weihnachtsmarkt... Glühwein trinken.
> 
> Naja.... vielleicht



Gibts eigentlich im Dezember noch ein DIMB-Treffen?
Nicht unbedingt Gimbacher Hof? Brauhaus fänd ich gut  

Naja, würd da gern mal schauen, wer ihr so seid


----------



## mzaskar (28. November 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich nehm mir mein erstes WP-freies WE.
> 
> Weihnachtsmarkt... Glühwein trinken.
> 
> Naja.... vielleicht



Wie ..... zum Weihnachtsmarkt kann man(n) doch mit dem Rad hin .....


----------



## Breezler (28. November 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie ..... zum Weihnachtsmarkt kann man(n) doch mit dem Rad hin .....



Mch ich doch...


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

jetzt ist fast ein Monat Winterpokal rum und nur noch 3 eisige Monate und dann ist schon wieder März. Wichtig ist das Konsequente Training und wenn die Grippe im Winter zuschlägt Konsequent die Pause einhalten! Mit diesem kleinen Spielchen ist zumindest der Anreiz vorhanden fit in das kommende Jahr zu kommen.

Hier die Taunusteams:

1. Taunusplauscher





2. IBC DIMB Racing Team Taunus




3. Taunusplauscher-C-Movie




4. Taunus-Verunsicherung




5. 1.allgemeineTaunusSpessartVerunSICHERung




6 . TaunusNextLevel




7. Taunusplauscher-Chiller




8. Taunustrailer





Wer hat Lust am Freitag so um 17:00 Startpunkt Höchst die FFM-Grüngürtelrunde mitzufahren um so noch mehr Punkte für die TaunusTeams einzufahren?


----------



## Maggo (29. November 2007)

gude plauscher und syphatisanten. ich hab endlich feiernbend und strapaziere die umts karte der anstaltsleitung ein wenig. das chaos im ktwrwpplauscherfred nachzulesen entspricht aber jetzt nicht der zur verfügung gestellten bandbreite. ausserdem bin ich müüd wie sau, vielleicht moije. gutnacht.


----------



## wissefux (29. November 2007)

moin !

kalt, aber nicht glatt heute !

allzeit gute fahrt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> allzeit gute fahrt ...



Moin, danke heute im Mezze


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, danke heute im Mezze



Guten Morgen an die liebe Plauschergemeinde  Heute auch mal im grossen Wagen mit Chauffeur zur A*****...... 

Wünsche allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag und denkt daran, immer Handzeichen geben beim Abbiegen 

Gruss aus dem Süden


----------



## caroka (29. November 2007)

Moin moin Plauscher,  

@SDF
Hast Du ein neues Bike?  

Mensch, seit der HAFA weiß ich was ich für 'ne Krücke fahr.  Da bin ich mal mit den Testrädern vom Dennfeld gefahren. Eigentlich hab ich ja kein Rad, sondern einen Panzer, aber ich  es.

Wegen Sonntag haltet mich bitte auf dem Laufenden.  
Vllt. kommt ja auch der Ostfriese mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wegen Sonntag haltet mich bitte auf dem Laufenden.



Tja, sieht so aus als hätten wahline und ich in Bezug auf's w/e etwas aneinander vorbei geredet:

Almut hat jetzt für Samstag eine Tour Luberon-Astrid und -Robert vereinbart. 

Die Tour am Sonntag wird also wahrscheinlich eher eine plauscherlastige Tour


----------



## caroka (29. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, sieht so aus als hätten wahline und ich in Bezug auf's w/e etwas aneinander vorbei geredet:
> 
> Almut hat jetzt für Samstag eine Tour Luberon-Astrid und -Robert vereinbart.
> 
> Die Tour am Sonntag wird also wahrscheinlich eher eine plauscherlastige Tour



Schade, würde Astrid gerne mal etwas besser kennenlernen. Aber Samstags kann ich leider kaum noch. Ich wünsch Euch für Samstag auch viel Spass und wir sehen uns dann eben Sonntag.  

So, muss mal ans Rotkraut. Heute Abend ist schlemmen angesagt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Heute Abend ist schlemmen angesagt.



Ne, schon heute mittag


----------



## Tonino (29. November 2007)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

Moin Tonino


----------



## Tonino (29. November 2007)

Moin wahltho,

bin gestern auf dem nach hause weg einmal falsch abgebogen und in eine riesen sauerei rein gefahren. als ich nach hause kam sah ich aus wie sau und mein 2h gründlichst geputztes bike sah aus als wäre es nie geschehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust am Freitag so um 17:00 Startpunkt Höchst die FFM-Grüngürtelrunde mitzufahren um so noch mehr Punkte für die TaunusTeams einzufahren?



Da Freitag bei mir zur Zeit Frei-Tag ist, werde ich wohl eher tagsüber biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> bin gestern auf dem nach hause weg einmal falsch abgebogen und in eine riesen sauerei rein gefahren. als ich nach hause kam sah ich aus wie sau und mein 2h gründlichst geputztes bike sah aus als wäre es nie geschehen.



Ging mir vorgestern abend am Staufen genauso, noch schnell 'rauf um die Viertelstunde noch vollzukriegen und 200m auf einer WAB gefahren, die gerade für Holzarbeiten genutzt wird...


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @SDF
> Hast Du ein neues Bike?
> 
> Mensch, seit der HAFA weiß ich was ich für 'ne Krücke fahr.  Da bin ich mal mit den Testrädern vom Dennfeld gefahren. Eigentlich hab ich ja kein Rad, sondern einen Panzer, aber ich  es.



Nein ich habe noch kein neues MTB. Ich hadere noch mit der Entscheidung. Wenn ich mir ein 2. zulege, könnte ich mich an Leichtbau gewöhnen und dann will ich mein Cannonball-DH nicht mehr fahren. Auf jedenfall habe ich mir einen kleinen Sparplan aufgebaut. Wenn der voll ist, dann ist auch ein neues Fahrrad fällig.







Bei dem Bike käme sogar wahltho ins schwärmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (29. November 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Bei dem Bike käme sogar wahlto ins schwärmen.



ich vergaß, hier ist sogar die Internetadresse dieses neuen revolutionären Fahrrades.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Bei dem Bike käme sogar wahlt*h*o ins schwärmen.



 Interessanter Antrieb, hast Du einen I-Net-Link zum Hersteller?


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ich vergaß, hier ist sogar die Internetadresse dieses neuen revolutionären Fahrrades.


 
Die Schweizer machen mal wieder *keine* halben Sachen


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Interessanter Antrieb, hast Du einen I-Net-Link zum Hersteller?



Hier: http://katz-bikes.com/sites/bikes_konzept.html


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hier: http://katz-bikes.com/sites/bikes_konzept.html



Sieht wirklich sehr interessant aus, der einzige Knackpunkt könnte aus meiner Sicht noch die Verlegung der Rohloff-Züge sein, da anscheinend nicht die externe Schaltbox zum Einsatz kommt und die Züge somit nicht durchgehend mit Aussenhülle verlegt werden können.

Vllt. maile ich die Fa. mal an w/ Preisen für'n Rahmenkit und dem o.g. Detail


----------



## saharadesertfox (29. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich sehr interessant aus, der einzige Knackpunkt könnte aus meiner Sicht noch die Verlegung der Rohloff-Züge sein, da anscheinend nicht die externe Schaltbox zum Einsatz kommt und die Züge somit nicht durchgehend mit Aussenhülle verlegt werden können.
> 
> Vllt. maile ich die Fa. mal an w/ Preisen für'n Rahmenkit und dem o.g. Detail



Gestern erschien ein Artikel in der "Neue Zürcher Zeitung". Bike soll voraussichtlich 4000 Franken kosten. Das finde ich moderat für so ein Bike. Es soll voraussichtlich auch das neue Leichtbau Getriebe von Rohloff zum Einsatz kommen. Das dürfte die Problematik mit den Zügen lösen. Auf jedenfall habe ich mich für ein Newsletter hier angemeldet angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, schon heute mittag



Ja, da geht es aber weniger um's Essen, als mehr ums Plauschen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, da geht es aber weniger um's Essen, als mehr ums Plauschen.



Naja trotzdem wirst Du feststellen, dass das Essen vergleichsweise Luxus ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Gestern erschien ein Artikel in der "Neue Zürcher Zeitung". Bike soll voraussichtlich 4000 Franken kosten. Das finde ich moderat für so ein Bike. Es soll voraussichtlich auch das neue Leichtbau Getriebe von Rohloff zum Einsatz kommen. Das dürfte die Problematik mit den Zügen lösen. Auf jedenfall habe ich mich für ein Newsletter hier angemeldet angemeldet.



Mich würde wenn nur das Rahmenkit interessieren. Die Leichtbau-Rohloff kommt für mich auf keinen Fall in Frage, ich will weiterhin nur die unverwüstliche Variante...


----------



## caroka (29. November 2007)

Bist Du damit nicht am letzten Donnerstag durch Bommersheim. Ich habe das Bike nicht wirklich erkannt. Nur die Farbe war für mich erkenntlich, da ich im Auto an Dir vorbeifuhr?


----------



## caroka (29. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja trotzdem wirst Du feststellen, dass das Essen vergleichsweise Luxus ist



Dann werde ich mal ein bisschen Luxus tanken.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. November 2007)

moin leute


----------



## fUEL (29. November 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> jetzt ist fast ein Monat Winterpokal rum und nur noch 3 eisige Monate und dann ist schon wieder März. Wichtig ist das Konsequente Training und wenn die Grippe im Winter zuschlägt Konsequent die Pause einhalten! Mit diesem kleinen Spielchen ist zumindest der Anreiz vorhanden fit in das kommende Jahr zu kommen.
> 
> ...


Hi Oli!
Es gibt noch Taunusteams, wo nicht Taunus im Namen steht, somit ist es nur bezogen auf die Teams mit Taunus im Namen eine Aussage, an anderer Stelle findest Du ein Ranking aller Teams aus der Gegend.

Gruß Frank


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. November 2007)

hier mal was anderes
die Engelchen backen Plätzchen!


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2007)

Bauch gefüllt, Marilyn Manson auf den Ohren ..... Der Rest des Tages kann kommen 

Mahlzeit


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. November 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (29. November 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Nein ich habe noch kein neues MTB. Ich hadere noch mit der Entscheidung. Wenn ich mir ein 2. zulege, könnte ich mich an Leichtbau gewöhnen und dann will ich mein Cannonball-DH nicht mehr fahren. Auf jedenfall habe ich mir einen kleinen Sparplan aufgebaut. Wenn der voll ist, dann ist auch ein neues Fahrrad fällig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allem die Felgenbrems-Felge hinten ist echt stylisch...  

Von der Idee her zwar gut, aber ob das in der Praxis so das wahre ist? Bei Rohloff hat man schon sehr viel ungefederte Masse und dann noch der Eisenhaufen von Schwinge dazu? Na ja.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Vor allem die Felgenbrems-Felge hinten ist echt stylisch...



Mich stört eher die Farbe


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mich stört eher die Farbe


 
Stimmt, bei der Farbe kann man das Rad nicht mal so eben in die Wiese legen


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mich stört eher die Farbe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

@Wondermike: Wenn's am Sonntag ein Après-Biken gibt, hättest Du Lust/Zeit auch dazu zu kommen?


----------



## arkonis (29. November 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wer hat Lust am Freitag so um 17:00 Startpunkt Höchst die FFM-Grüngürtelrunde mitzufahren um so noch mehr Punkte für die TaunusTeams einzufahren?




schade das der Freitag ist


----------



## wondermike (29. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Wondermike: Wenn's am Sonntag ein Après-Biken gibt, hättest Du Lust/Zeit auch dazu zu kommen?



Öh, hm, ja, wäre eigentlich eine Idee. Was geht denn ab? Für Thai wäre ich immer zu haben, bin aber natürlich voll flexibel.


----------



## ratte (29. November 2007)

Mahlzeit.

Brrr.. erstmal 'nen Kaffee und dann ab unter die heiße Dusche. Ist das schattig hier. Das bisschen Sonne tanken heute war hart erkämpft. Eimal den züricher Hausberg hoch. Muss irgendwo falsch abgebogen sein, ging jedenfalls sehr zügig hoch...
...und noch zügiger wieder runter. Oben gab's eine kleine Änderung in der Tourenplanung, nachdem ich den Biketrail gesehen habe.  350 hm auf 3,5 km, Anlieger, Sprünge (die Drops sind umfahrbar), Steilstücke, relativ breite Holzstege (heute überfroren, daher nicht ausprobiert), enge Serpentinen... Dumm nur, dass ein Teilstück durch Baumfällarbeiten nicht zugänglich war, weiter unten gings dann wieder. Der Trail endet in einer netten Bachdurchfahrt... bei den Temperaturen *schüttel*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Öh, hm, ja, wäre eigentlich eine Idee. Was geht denn ab? Für Thai wäre ich immer zu haben, bin aber natürlich voll flexibel.



Ganz genau steht es noch nicht fest, aber für die Nahrungsaufnahme wäre Thai durchaus eine Idee, da wahline und ich diesmal keine Lust/zeit haben,  was vorzubereiten...

.. we will keep you posted


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Oli!
> Es gibt noch Taunusteams, wo nicht Taunus im Namen steht, somit ist es nur bezogen auf die Teams mit Taunus im Namen eine Aussage, an anderer Stelle findest Du ein Ranking aller Teams aus der Gegend.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Gugst Du hier:

http://rheinmain.mtbsite.de/


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2007)

So mal nach Froschgrün, das ultimative Winterbike





und die passenden Reifen (Spikes waren morgen) 





Ausgelegt für härtestes Gelände


----------



## Hopi (29. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> (die Drops sind umfahrbar), *



wie soll man das verstehen


----------



## Lucafabian (29. November 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wie soll man das verstehen


----------



## Hopi (29. November 2007)

lach nicht die frage war ernst   ich weiß ja nicht was hier so als Drop bezeichnet wird


Aber ich hätte da mal einen für dein FR


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

Mahlzeit hkn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (29. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ganz genau steht es noch nicht fest, aber für die Nahrungsaufnahme wäre Thai durchaus eine Idee, da wahline und ich diesmal keine Lust/zeit haben,  was vorzubereiten...
> 
> .. we will keep you posted



Mach ma'!


----------



## caroka (29. November 2007)

So, mal kurz reingeschaut und jetzt geht es schlemmen. Was fürn Stress.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. November 2007)

so
also
ich kann nur Samstags biken steht fest... 
fährt da jemand, wo ich evtl mitfahren könnte?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so
> also
> ich kann nur Samstags biken steht fest...
> fährt da jemand, wo ich evtl mitfahren könnte?



Eigentlich haben wir so gegen 11:00 Uhr eine Tour mit Luberon-Astrid und -Robert ab fbh geplant, der Du Dich gerne anschliessen könntest, aber die Wetteraussichten für das w/e sind nicht gerade berauschend


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eigentlich haben wir so gegen 11:00 Uhr eine Tour mit Luberon-Astrid und -Robert ab fbh geplant, der Du Dich gerne anschliessen könntest, aber die Wetteraussichten für das w/e sind nicht gerade berauschend



oh mist
muss ja bis 13 uhr schaffen....  


ah mist
ich hab ja fahrstunde   
das wars kann nicht biken toll


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oh mist
> muss ja bis 13 uhr schaffen....
> 
> 
> ...



Erst denken, dann posten


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. November 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oh mist
> muss ja bis 13 uhr schaffen....
> 
> 
> ...



werde dann wahrscheinlich mit nem kumpel dann erst so um 15uhr wegfahrn( Feldberg) naja erst mal sehn was es fürn wetter gibt


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. November 2007)

wäre echt gerne mal wieder mit euch gefahren


----------



## mzaskar (29. November 2007)

Ich sach mal Gute Nacht, Morgen gehts früh raus und indie Bergwelt von Davos....
Wünsche allen eine erholsame Nacht und einen nicht zu anstrengenden Freitag (frei Tag). Melde mich dann mal wieder am Abend 

Gruss aus der Schweiz 

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

Auch ein GN8 von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (30. November 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Oli!
> Es gibt noch Taunusteams, wo nicht Taunus im Namen steht, somit ist es nur bezogen auf die Teams mit Taunus im Namen eine Aussage, an anderer Stelle findest Du ein Ranking aller Teams aus der Gegend.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Wer aus dem Taunus kommt, sollte Taunus im Namen haben. Die Umgebungssuche kannte ich nicht, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## arkonis (30. November 2007)

urg


----------



## arkonis (30. November 2007)

nö gibts nich


----------



## caroka (30. November 2007)

Hausfrauenstammtisch  Bin ich satt *rülps*  

GN8


----------



## wissefux (30. November 2007)

so ne schei$$e   daheim geht mein i-net nicht. ich dachte schon, dass sei ein problem der telekomiker und würde mehrere anwender in und um kelkheim betreffen.
aber caro hat mir leider das gegenteil bewiesen   oder surfst du mit wem anders als telekom  

moin trotzdem ...

hoffentlich hat sich das ganze von selbst erledigt, wenn ich heute heim komme


----------



## mzaskar (30. November 2007)

MoinMoin aus dem Süden ... yiiipppieeeehhhh heute ist frei Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so ne schei$$e oder surfst du mit wem anders als telekom



Moin, moin 

Ich hab' auch Telekom


----------



## Arachne (30. November 2007)

Moin,

@Breezler: Im Dezember gibt es keinen DIMB-IG-Stammtisch. Komm` halt mal zu einer unserer Touren! 

@sdf: Fahre gleich, ab halb zwölf mit wahltho den Grüngürtelradweg Ffm. Habe auch frei, freue mich bei Helligkeit zu fahren und hoffe, dass es nicht zu naß wird. 

@caroka: sdf hat neben seinem cannondale immer noch sein giftgrünes Esso-Ht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. November 2007)

ei gude!

@ wahltho: bis auf die Spacer is mein WAB HT ready for race  und da ich eh noch nen Steuersatz eingepresst haben möchte, werd ich wohl doch nochmal mit dem Auto kommen. Wann is denn das nächste mal After "biken" 

so, nu muss ich aber los  schön stressfrei alles un so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. November 2007)

moin moin


----------



## ratte (30. November 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> wie soll man das verstehen


Soll heißen, bei überfrorenem bis schmierig nassem Untergrund, unbekannter Strecke, Protektoren im Heimatland, 100 mm Federweg sind mir solche Rampen zu heftig. 
Drop heißt in dem Fall für mich ein Hindernis, das nicht mehr fahrender Weise überwunden bzw. herunter gefahren werden kann. Ich lasse mich bei den Feinheiten der Definitionen gerne eines Besseren belehren. Mal abgesehen davon, wären die Sprünge für einen Freerider wohl nicht allzu anspruchsvoll.
..a pro pos Belehren, gegen ein wenig "Sprungtraining" hätte ich auch mal nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Arachne (30. November 2007)

Gude Maggo,

ich fahr gleich direkt vom Thomas aus hin!


----------



## Hopi (30. November 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> pro pos Belehren, gegen ein wenig "Sprungtraining" hätte ich auch mal nichts einzuwenden.



Können wir gerne machen. Taunusschnecke wollte auch was lernen, da könnte man einen Damen Sprungkurs machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wann is denn das nächste mal After "biken"



Wahrscheinlich Sonntag abend...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2007)

Wetteraussichten für's Wochenende sind aber eher bescheiden, Morgen "leichter" Regen, Sonntag heftiger Regen mit 5 bis 10 l/qm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (30. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wetteraussichten für's Wochenende sind aber eher bescheiden, Morgen "leichter" Regen, Sonntag heftiger Regen mit 5 bis 10 l/qm



Also wenn's am Sonntag tatsächlich so stürmt, wie heute im Wetterbericht angekündigt, bleibe ich wohl hinter meinem Ofen liegen. Wenn's nur regnet, kann man sich ja die blöde Bikerei sparen und gleich zum Apres übergehen.


----------



## Zilli (30. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen ,
wieder back in town (und immerhin 17 Points mitgebracht).



Maggo schrieb:


> ich finde ne lockere große runde um den airport klasse und bin da immer für zu haben. *carstenzuzwinker*


wohl  mein letztes Posting verpasst *Maggozuzwinker*.
Gerne, nur das Wetter scheint ja, vorsichtig ausdrückt, semioptimal zu werden . Ich muß mal schauen, was hier (zu Hause) alles angesagt ist und danach entscheiden was geht oder nicht ...


----------



## uwe50 (30. November 2007)

Gruß von Gran Canaria. 18-25 Grad, sonnig.
Lasst 'Euch durch das schlechte Wetter in DE nicht runterkriegen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. November 2007)

Nächstes Jahr ist wohl nix mehr mit WP-Teams: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4264080&postcount=92 Sehr schade   nd das nur, weil es einige Leute toll finden, zu be*******n und wiederum andere sich davon den Spaß verderben lassen. So macht man eine gute Idee kaputt.


----------



## Miss H (1. Dezember 2007)

gute nacht mädels und jungs,

warn schöner abend... ihr seid sooooo klasse und lustig...


----------



## Arachne (1. Dezember 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> gute nacht mädels und jungs,
> 
> warn schöner abend... ihr seid sooooo klasse und lustig...



...und plauschig... 

Vielen Dank für die Wegbeschreibung, habe alles prima gefunden!  Spart doch einige Höhenmeter. Mußte dafür hier noch `ne Runde drehen, um den angefangenen WPP zu komplettieren...


----------



## Arachne (1. Dezember 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Gruß von Gran Canaria. 18-25 Grad, sonnig.
> Lasst 'Euch durch das schlechte Wetter in DE nicht runterkriegen



Neid! ...


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr ist wohl nix mehr mit WP-Teams: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4264080&postcount=92 Sehr schade   nd das nur, weil es einige Leute toll finden, zu be*******n und wiederum andere sich davon den Spaß verderben lassen. So macht man eine gute Idee kaputt.



Im WP haben sich 2285 leute eingetragen. es sind 10-20 leute dabei die für den ärger sorgen und diese 10 promille dürfen nun bestimmen wie es mit dem WP weitergeht   sorry aber da hab ich nicht das gerinste verständnis für, das ist sehr bedauerlich. 

@Rikman und Thomas:


----------



## caroka (1. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Im WP haben sich 2285 leute eingetragen. es sind 10-20 leute dabei die für den ärger sorgen und diese 10 promille dürfen nun bestimmen wie es mit dem WP weitergeht   sorry aber da hab ich nicht das gerinste verständnis für, das ist sehr bedauerlich.
> 
> @Rikman und Thomas:



Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das ganze in deren Freizeit gehändelt werden muss. Massgeblich sind dann nicht Prozentzahlen, sondern ob es für die Beiden zu bewältigen ist. Ich glaube negativen Stress braucht niemand.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Dezember 2007)

Den Stress für die Mods machen wohl nur indirekt diese 10 Promille. Es sind eher die Leute, die lauthals eine Bestrafung dieser Leute fordern und da liegt das Problem für die Mods: Welcher Eintrag ist falsch, welcher richtig? Mal quer über den Daumen jeden unwahrscheinlichen Eintrag löschen, ist ja auch nicht so einfach drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Dezember 2007)

rikman schreibt doch nur, dass es das ranking in dieser form nicht mehr geben wird.
kein wort davon, dass es keine teams geben wird.

vergleichsmöglichkeiten soll es ja trotzdem geben.

ich würd einfach mal abwarten was kommt (bleibt ja eh nix anderes übrig) und dann schaun mer mal ...

auf jeden fall ein armutszeugnis derer, die meinen be********n zu müssen und derer, die immer darauf anspringen  
wenn sich jeder auf sich und seine kumpels konzentrieren würde, wäre das alles nicht so hochgekocht worden  

@kater : viel erfolg morgen beim race


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Den Stress für die Mods machen wohl nur indirekt diese 10 Promille. Es sind eher die Leute, die lauthals eine Bestrafung dieser Leute fordern und da liegt das Problem für die Mods: Welcher Eintrag ist falsch, welcher richtig? Mal quer über den Daumen jeden unwahrscheinlichen Eintrag löschen, ist ja auch nicht so einfach drin.



ist doch egal wenns da leute gibt die be*****en, natürlich wenn man um den ersten platz kämpft ist man sensibilisiert, aber am ende gehts hier doch um nix. Der WP soll doch nur dazu motivieren auch im winter mit dem bike zu fahren, zum vergleich hab ich im letzten jahr immer welche genommen die kannte. 

die frage ob einträge gelöscht werden oder nicht sollte sich für die mods auch nicht stellen. der WP sollte eröffnet werden und ganz selbständig laufen, nur wenn der eintragende einen fehler gemacht hat und diesen nicht mehr eigenständig korrigieren kann und damit zu den mods geht, sollten diese eingreifen

PUNKT

...aber wir leben ja in deutschland, da muß alles geregelt werden, sogar hier im forum, doofes land


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... zu be*******n und wiederum andere sich davon den Spaß verderben lassen. So macht man eine gute Idee kaputt.



Wer bitte macht jetzt Deiner Meinung nach primär die gute Idee kaputt? 

Diejenigen die be*******en oder diejenigen, die die ganze Sache vllt. etwas ernster nehmen, und sich dann auch mal über wirklich offensichtliche Fälle von Be******, wie die beiden Fakes am letzten Dienstag, beschweren? 

Und natürlich viel Erfolg morgen beim Race (welchem auch immer  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2007)

... ach so:

Guten Morgen @All


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer bitte macht jetzt Deiner Meinung nach primär die gute Idee kaputt?
> 
> Diejenigen die be*******en oder diejenigen, die die ganze Sache vllt. etwas ernster nehmen und sich dann auch mal über wirklich offensichtliche Fälle von Be******, wie die beiden Fakes am letzten Dienstag, beschweren?



Thomas die fakes sind egal, vergleicht euch doch nicht mit solchen leuten, verschwendet nicht den geringsten gedanken an die idioten, die mindern in keiner weise die von euch erbrachte leistung. scheiß drauf ob ihr erster oder dritter seid, jeder der euch kennt, kann auch die von euch erbrachte leistung richtig bewerten. 

lass dich doch nicht von denen provuzieren, du kennst die doch nicht mal



EDIT: auch guten morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> T... verschwendet nicht den geringsten gedanken an die idioten, die mindern in keiner weise die von euch erbrachte leistung...
> 
> ...lass dich doch nicht von denen provuzieren, du kennst die doch nicht mal



Keine Sorge Lugga, ich hab's kapiert, vllt. bin ich in solchen Sachen manchmal zu naiv uns setze auch zuviel Ehrgefühl voraus


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2007)

achja, ich bild jetzt den abschluß im ranking


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Lugga, ich hab's kapiert, vllt. bin ich in solchen Sachen manchmal zu naiv uns setze auch zuviel Ehrgefühl voraus



prinzpiell find ich das sehr sinnvoll, solltest dich aber dabei auf die leute beschränken an denen dir was liegt bzw. die zu deinem freundeskreis zählen.

es laufen soviele idioten rum, da bleibt einem gar nix anderes übrig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> prinzpiell find ich das sehr sinnvoll, solltest dich aber dabei auf die leute beschränken an denen dir was liegt bzw. die zu deinem freundeskreis zählen.
> 
> es laufen soviele idioten rum, da bleibt einem gar nix anderes übrig.



Yes Sir!!! I will double my efforts!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (1. Dezember 2007)

moin leute, 

erst mal ne kaffee, dann sehn wir weiter...

schönes we euch allen


----------



## Hopi (1. Dezember 2007)

Moin Uwe! Du gehst ja ab  und das schon um die Uhrzeit


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Uwe! Du gehst ja ab  und das schon um die Uhrzeit



*grins*  

frag doch mal die Fabienne wie ich um die uhrzeit im.....


----------



## Hopi (1. Dezember 2007)

Bitte keine Details


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *grins*
> 
> frag doch mal die Fabienne wie ich um die uhrzeit im.....



...................Sessel schlapp abhänge...........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen auch........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (1. Dezember 2007)

@Maggo...............Danke Dir für Deine Hilfe, lief sehr gut........


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer bitte macht jetzt Deiner Meinung nach primär die gute Idee kaputt?
> 
> Diejenigen die be*******en oder diejenigen, die die ganze Sache vllt. etwas ernster nehmen, und sich dann auch mal über wirklich offensichtliche Fälle von Be******, wie die beiden Fakes am letzten Dienstag, beschweren?


Beschissen wird beim Winterpokal seit eh und je. Ist deswegen nicht weniger ärgerlich, aber kommt bei solchen Sachen, wo 2000 Leute ohne jegliche Kontrolle einen Wettberwerb gegeneinander machen, aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Charaktere nun mal zwangsläufig vor. Klar wäre es schön, wenn man das unterbinden könnte, aber letztendlich das Problem für die Mods, die schließlich in ihrer Freizeit das Ding organisieren, sind dann aber die Leute, die deswegen den ganzen Pokal zur Farce erklären und lauthals nach Streichung von "unrealistischen Einträgen" schreien. Wie soll der Mod da die richtigen Einträge finden, ohne eine regelrechte Hexenjagd zu veranstalten? Daher schreien die Schreihälse immer lauter und der Winterpokal selbst, wird immer weiter ins negative Licht gezogen, was dann wiederum gegen das Interesse der Mods ist, die mit diesem Feature ja das Forum eigentlich aufwerten wollen. 
Das Ärgerliche daran ist aber, daß der ganze Lärm, den da einige wenige gegenüber anderen wenigen Veranstalten, den allermeisten User doch völlig egal ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ...................Sessel schlapp abhänge...........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Beschissen wird beim Winterpokal seit eh und je. Ist deswegen nicht weniger ärgerlich, aber kommt bei solchen Sachen, wo 2000 Leute ohne jegliche Kontrolle einen Wettberwerb gegeneinander machen, aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Charaktere nun mal zwangsläufig vor. Klar wäre es schön, wenn man das unterbinden könnte, aber letztendlich das Problem für die Mods, die schließlich in ihrer Freizeit das Ding organisieren, sind dann aber die Leute, die deswegen den ganzen Pokal zur Farce erklären und lauthals nach Streichung von "unrealistischen Einträgen" schreien. Wie soll der Mod da die richtigen Einträge finden, ohne eine regelrechte Hexenjagd zu veranstalten? Daher schreien die Schreihälse immer lauter und der Winterpokal selbst, wird immer weiter ins negative Licht gezogen, was dann wiederum gegen das Interesse der Mods ist, die mit diesem Feature ja das Forum eigentlich aufwerten wollen.
> Das Ärgerliche daran ist aber, daß der ganze Lärm, den da einige wenige gegenüber anderen wenigen Veranstalten, den allermeisten User doch völlig egal ist.



Ich hab's ja schon gepostet:

Ich hatte die letzten WPs nicht verfolgt und war bzgl. der Usancen nicht im Bilde. Ich habe also definitiv viel dazugelernt 

Für mich war das aber definitiv der erste und letzte Winterpokal (egal in welcher Form und mit welchen Regeln). Ich werd' den laufenden WP w/ der Zusage ggü. meinem Team bis zum Ende, jetzt aber mit etwas weniger Elan und Einsatz, also bike-mässig eher "business as usual", durchziehen.

Zukünftig mach' ich in Sachen Bike-Aktivitäten aber wieder lieber mein eigenes Ding für mich...


----------



## Arachne (1. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @Maggo...............Danke Dir für Deine Hilfe, lief sehr gut........



Morgen,

super!


----------



## Arachne (1. Dezember 2007)

hui, geht es hier schon heiß her...


----------



## wondermike (1. Dezember 2007)

Morgen zusammen.

Da ich Montag wieder auf A***** muss, versuche ich mich schon mal weder ans früh aufstehen zu gewöhnen.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Da ich Montag wieder auf A***** muss, versuche ich mich schon mal weder ans früh aufstehen zu gewöhnen.



Hallo  12:03 = Frühaufstehen    

Guten Morgen liebe Studenten


----------



## wondermike (1. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Studenten



Schön wär's.    

Ist leider doch schon ein Weilchen her...


----------



## wondermike (1. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Beschissen wird beim Winterpokal seit eh und je. Ist deswegen nicht weniger ärgerlich, aber kommt bei solchen Sachen, wo 2000 Leute ohne jegliche Kontrolle einen Wettberwerb gegeneinander machen, aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Charaktere nun mal zwangsläufig vor. Klar wäre es schön, wenn man das unterbinden könnte, aber letztendlich das Problem für die Mods, die schließlich in ihrer Freizeit das Ding organisieren, sind dann aber die Leute, die deswegen den ganzen Pokal zur Farce erklären und lauthals nach Streichung von "unrealistischen Einträgen" schreien. Wie soll der Mod da die richtigen Einträge finden, ohne eine regelrechte Hexenjagd zu veranstalten? Daher schreien die Schreihälse immer lauter und der Winterpokal selbst, wird immer weiter ins negative Licht gezogen, was dann wiederum gegen das Interesse der Mods ist, die mit diesem Feature ja das Forum eigentlich aufwerten wollen.
> Das Ärgerliche daran ist aber, daß der ganze Lärm, den da einige wenige gegenüber anderen wenigen Veranstalten, den allermeisten User doch völlig egal ist.



Vielleicht könnte man ja auch so was unheimlich Web 2.0-mäßiges machen, mit einer Bewertungsfunktion oder sowas. da könnte dann jeder bewerten, für wie vertrauenswürdig er die Einträge einer Person hält. Da hätte dann jemand, der insgesamt als ehrlich eingeschätzt wird, bessere Karten als ein offensichtlicher Cheater.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Dezember 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ iggi: dein Lampenkram is hier, falls du dazu kommst mir deinen Sigma Halter noch zu bringen kann ich die evt im laufe des WE noch fertig stellen. 
So und jetzt leg ich mich erst mal bis 1600uhr hin  war und wird ne kurze Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Dezember 2007)

yeah eben erste fahrstunde gehabt un gleich mit 100 über die landstraße


----------



## wondermike (1. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> yeah eben erste fahrstunde gehabt un gleich mit 100 über die landstraße



Au weia. Hören wir die Einzelheiten dann später in den Nachrichten?


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Au weia. Hören wir die Einzelheiten dann später in den Nachrichten?



   
neeee
fahrlehrer meinte ja ich könnte dafür, dass des meine erste stunde ist ganz gut fahrn....  nehm an deswegen hat er mich auch so schnell fahrn lassen    macht spaß


----------



## Arachne (1. Dezember 2007)

So, bin nun für meine Kapitänspflichten gestärkt!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hätte nicht gedacht, heute 45km und 925Hm mitmachen zu können!


----------



## Maggo (1. Dezember 2007)

gerd komm raus, das ist nicht gut für die haut und mit schwimmhäuten kommt man so schlecht in die handschuhe was wiederum schlecht fürs team ist.


----------



## Arachne (1. Dezember 2007)

Meine Herrn, bin ich verschrumpelt...  

Viel schlimmer: meine Waage zeigt nur noch knapp 79kg an!   Geh mal in die Küche...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer: meine Waage zeigt nur noch knapp 79kg an!   Geh mal in die Küche...


Morgen ist Sturm angesagt. Bleib zu Hause, sonst fliegst du weg.  

Ich zieh jetzt mal für Külsheim die Schlammreifen auf. Heute war für den Race King auf nassem, tiefem Laub wirklich die Grenze erreicht. Das will ich mir morgen im Renntempo nicht geben.


----------



## wondermike (1. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer: meine Waage zeigt nur noch knapp 79kg an!   Geh mal in die Küche...



Warum ist die Welt nur so ungerecht????     

Ich geb' Dir jedenfalls gern ein paar Kilos ab. Die 2 Wochen daheim rumsitzen haben mal wieder gut reingehauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Morgen ist Sturm angesagt. Bleib zu Hause, sonst fliegst du weg.
> 
> Ich zieh jetzt mal für Külsheim die Schlammreifen auf. Heute war für den Race King auf nassem, tiefem Laub wirklich die Grenze erreicht. Das will ich mir morgen im Renntempo nicht geben.



viel glück morgen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Dezember 2007)

Danke! Werd versuchen, da endlich mal eine adäquate Leistung zu bringen. Ist zwar immer eine Gaudi das Rennen, aber so richtig zufrieden mit mir war ich da noch nicht. Kurzstrecke halt...  

Wer mal reinlugen mag: www.mtb-kuelsheim.de


----------



## wondermike (1. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Danke! Werd versuchen, da endlich mal eine adäquate Leistung zu bringen. Ist zwar immer eine Gaudi das Rennen, aber so richtig zufrieden mit mir war ich da noch nicht. Kurzstrecke halt...
> 
> Wer mal reinlugen mag: www.mtb-kuelsheim.de



Na dann, viel Spaß im Schmodder...


----------



## Arachne (1. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Danke! Werd versuchen, da endlich mal eine adäquate Leistung zu bringen. Ist zwar immer eine Gaudi das Rennen, aber so richtig zufrieden mit mir war ich da noch nicht. Kurzstrecke halt...
> 
> Wer mal reinlugen mag: www.mtb-kuelsheim.de



Auch von mir viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Arachne (1. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Warum ist die Welt nur so ungerecht????
> 
> Ich geb' Dir jedenfalls gern ein paar Kilos ab. Die 2 Wochen daheim rumsitzen haben mal wieder gut reingehauen.



Machen wir!  Nehme Deine Beinmuskulatur!   

Wird auch wieder besser; wird auch wieder Sommer!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (2. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Machen wir!  Nehme Deine Beinmuskulatur!



Sorry, zur Zeit ist nur Bauchspeck im Angebot.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sorry, zur Zeit ist nur Bauchspeck im Angebot.



Ich hät da auch noch was abzugeben 

musste heute ganz schön kämpfen am Berg .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2007)

Leute

_Aufstehn!!!_

Was geht denn jetzt heute, sonst steig ich bald alleine auf's Bike


----------



## Maggo (2. Dezember 2007)

höhr ma auf hier so rumzuplärren. ich bin schon superlange wach und entsprechend müse ob ich wirklich heute fahren will weiß ich noch nicht, eigentlich hattte ich es ja fest vor.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hat sich wahrscheinlich 'eh erledigt.

Hab' gerade das Regenradar gecheckt, da ist wie erwartet ein gewaltiges Regengebiet im Anmarsch, was jetzt gleich den Frankfurter Raum erreicht...

... ich glaub' bei mir ist heute Spin-Trainer angesagt...

... bliebe die Frage nach Après-Biken ...


----------



## Zilli (2. Dezember 2007)

Moin,
und Kater (jetzt gerade ?) viel Glück und persönlichen Erfolg.

"Après" geht heute bei mir leider nicht wg. Elternbesuch in den Abend hinein.

Bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## Arachne (2. Dezember 2007)

Morgen,

wann kommt denn endlich der Regen? Möchte mit gutem Gewissen faulenzen!


----------



## Arachne (2. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Moin,
> und Kater (jetzt gerade ?) viel Glück und persönlichen Erfolg.
> 
> "Après" geht heute bei mir leider nicht wg. Elternbesuch in den Abend hinein.
> ...



Gude Zilli,

haben die anderen nicht von heute Rolltreppen erzählt?!





(hihihihihihihihihi)


----------



## Maggo (2. Dezember 2007)

ampopo apres- schaffe ich heute nicht, ich besuche nachher mal meine oma und warte damit bis meine süße da ist. wird also ohnehin später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ampopo apres- schaffe ich heute nicht, ich besuche nachher mal meine oma und warte damit bis meine süße da ist. wird also ohnehin später.



Was wird später? Bis Du auf`s Rad kommen könntest? Oder bis ihr von der Omi zurück seid?

Wo bleibt denn der Regen...


----------



## Arachne (2. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sorry, zur Zeit ist nur Bauchspeck im Angebot.



Hmm, Frühstücksspeck hab` ich noch...


----------



## Maggo (2. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was wird später? Bis Du auf`s Rad kommen könntest? Oder bis ihr von der Omi zurück seid?
> 
> Wo bleibt denn der Regen...



letzteres, ob ersteres heute passiert steht irgendwie immer noch nicht fest.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2007)

So ich mach mich jetzt auf den Spin-Trainer, wenn hier was dringendes ansteht/zu klären ist, dann bitte per Fon


----------



## Arachne (2. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ich mach mich jetzt auf den Spin-Trainer, wenn hier was dringendes ansteht/zu klären ist, dann bitte per Fon



Wenn uns hier nicht gerade der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt und ich keinen Chauffeur habe, bin ich jedenfalls für`s Après zu haben!


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Dezember 2007)

moin moin
apres biken fällt bei mir heute auch flach


*ausdemfensterguckundheul*


----------



## caroka (2. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,

gut, dass sich die Tour heute in wohlgefallen aufgelöst hat. Ich bin eben erst aus dem Bett gekrochen.  


Zum Aprebiken kann ich noch nichts sagen, da ich mit den Kindern und Ex ins Schwimmbad gehe............hat sich gerade ergeben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn der Regen...



Bei uns regnet es jetzt schon drei Stunden


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2007)

Ichmuss heute auf Rad, den Schlamm von gestern runterspülen .....   

Mein kleiner Rostbrauner wiegt immo mindestens soviel wie ein fettes Bergrunterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Dezember 2007)

ich war 2,5h stunden ohne nennenswerten niederschlag unterwegs. der hinweg war halt aufgrund des starken gegenwinds nicht wirklich toll.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war 2,5h stunden ohne nennenswerten niederschlag unterwegs. der hinweg war halt aufgrund des starken gegenwinds nicht wirklich toll.



 Hast Du echt Glück gehabt, hier schifft es unterbrochen...

... ich hab' drei Stunden auf dem Spin-Trainer vor der Glotze abgerissen...


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du echt Glück gehabt, hier schifft es unterbrochen...
> 
> ... ich hab' drei Stunden auf dem Spin-Trainer vor der Glotze abgerissen...



3 Stunden .... Hut ab .... würd ich nicht durchstehen, bei ner Stunde Spinning oder Indoor ist die Lust im A****


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2007)

Après sieht übrigens heute vor, dass Luberon-Astrid um 18:00 Uhr zu uns kommt und Almut mit ihr dann erstmal über den fbh-er Weihnachtsmarkt läuft...


----------



## Arachne (2. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bei uns regnet es jetzt schon drei Stunden



Hier hab` ich überhaupt keinen Regen mitbekommen.


----------



## Arachne (2. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war 2,5h stunden ohne nennenswerten niederschlag unterwegs. der hinweg war halt aufgrund des starken gegenwinds nicht wirklich toll.





wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du echt Glück gehabt, hier schifft es unterbrochen...
> 
> ... ich hab' drei Stunden auf dem Spin-Trainer vor der Glotze abgerissen...



 

Wieviele Punkte gibt es denn pro ausgeräumter Kiste?  Da könnte ich heute einige eintragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Meine Güte, ist das ein stürmischer Empfang hier. 

Taschen sind ausgeräumt, Waschmaschiene läuft (mein Rad könnte da auch mal rein)...
...und irgendwie sind die Hügel hier rundherum so niedrig.  

Die Schweizer sind schon ein lustiges Völkchen. Jagen einen Abends mit der Aussicht auf ein nettes Käsefondue den Berg rauf und runter, um oben angekommen, genüsslich der Völlerei zu frönen, nur um einen anschließend im Nebel und Schlamm irgendwelche Singletrails runterzujagen bzw. zu schliddern. Aber schön wars.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2007)

@ Ratte

Freut mich das du gut angekommen bist 

Bin mit dem Rad zur Autowäsche, nur um es danach wieder einzusauen  waren aber nochmal 5 Punke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieviele Punkte gibt es denn pro ausgeräumter Kiste?  Da könnte ich heute einige eintragen.



Wieviele Kisten hast Du eigentlich?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sorry, zur Zeit ist nur Bauchspeck im Angebot.


Heb ihn bis zur Grillsaison auf!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Heb ihn bis zur Grillsaison auf!



Wieso, man kann doch auch im Winter grillen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Dezember 2007)

Bin wieder zurück aus Külsheim. Resultat kenn ich noch nicht, da bis zu unserer Abreise noch keine Listen aushängen. Bin zumindest 1:16 im Renntempo unterwegs gewesen und hab es inkl. Streckenbesichtigung und Ausfahren auf genau 8 WPPs gebracht.   Leistungsmäßig war das O.K. so, hätte nicht viel mehr rausholen können. XC ist halt eigentlich nicht mein Ding und so einen hohen Durchschnittspuls wie heute (165) hatte ich schon lang nicht mehr. Von oben hat es aber bei uns wenigstens nur zweimal kurz gesifft. Von unten kam dafür um so mehr Feuchtigkeit: 



Gewicht vorher 9,8 kg. Gewicht nachher ca. 15 kg!



unter den braunen Massen liegt der Antrieb. Vorn schalten war ein echtes Abenteuer!



Speedneedle mit Zusatzpolster.

War trotzdem irre lustig und die neue Streck hat wesentlich mehr Spaß gemacht, als die alte. Werde jetzt gleich mal für meinen Schatz und mich Nudeln machen   und dann wohl den Rest des Abends mit Putzen verbringen.


----------



## Arachne (2. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieviele Kisten hast Du eigentlich?



Uuuunmengen...  Aber langsam komme ich in einen Bereich, in dem ich die restlichen schon abzählen könnte! 

Habe gerade echt Lust auf Kk!  Schade, dass mir ein paar Zutaten fehlen.


----------



## Arachne (2. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin wieder zurück aus Külsheim. Resultat kenn ich noch nicht, da bis zu unserer Abreise noch keine Listen aushängen. Bin zumindest 1:16 im Renntempo unterwegs gewesen und hab es inkl. Streckenbesichtigung und Ausfahren auf genau 8 WPPs gebracht.   Leistungsmäßig war das O.K. so, hätte nicht viel mehr rausholen können. XC ist halt eigentlich nicht mein Ding und so einen hohen Durchschnittspuls wie heute (165) hatte ich schon lang nicht mehr. Von oben hat es aber bei uns wenigstens nur zweimal kurz gesifft. Von unten kam dafür um so mehr Feuchtigkeit:
> ...
> War trotzdem irre lustig und die neue Streck hat wesentlich mehr Spaß gemacht, als die alte. Werde jetzt gleich mal für meinen Schatz und mich Nudeln machen   und dann wohl den Rest des Abends mit Putzen verbringen.



Iiiieeeeeks!  Schön, dass das die Stimmung nicht zu sehr trüben konnte! 

Guten Appo!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2007)

Ist das da oben auf den Fotos ein Fahrrad?


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2007)

kater, schon mal über ne rohloff nachgedacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kater, schon mal über ne rohloff nachgedacht ?


Ich wußte, daß der Spruch kommt! Aber, du wirst es nicht glauben, aber zweimal hab ich mir echt so ´ne Coladose gewünscht! Beim Schlussanstieg war ich über meine 22-32 aber wieder sehr froh.  

@wahltho: 2/3 davon sind ein Fahrrad, der Rest ist rein natürliche Biomasse.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Dezember 2007)

So GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (2. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So GN8 @All



Nacht Thomas!

Ich schlemme noch ein wenig... (Lachs)


----------



## Arachne (2. Dezember 2007)

Hmmmmm, neben dem Radeln fröne ich auch super gerne gutem Essen!!!


----------



## ratte (3. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

... viel zu früh heute.


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Moin 

Schön Ratte, Dich wieder wohlbehalten zurück zu wissen.


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Uuuuääääh, wie dunkel und wie müde es doch um diese Zeit ist!!!  

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2007)

Moin...........Sonnenstrahlen auf Kaffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin...........Sonnenstrahlen auf Kaffee



Leichter Regen auf der Fahrt nach FFM ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Upps - was ist denn da im WP-Ranking passiert  

Die formidablen Leichtbaumatrosen sind perdu....


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Upps - was ist denn da im WP-Ranking passiert
> 
> Die formidablen Leichtbaumatrosen sind perdu....



platz2!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> platz2!



Dafür gibt es seit gestern einen neuen ominösen Mr. Nicolai im Einzel-Ranking, der dann gelegentlich auch mal komplette Tage auf dem Rad verbringt


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es seit gestern einen neuen ominösen Mr. Nicolai im Einzel-Ranking, der dann gelegentlich auch mal komplette Tage auf dem Rad verbringt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Würd' mal gerne wissen, ob die Leichtbaumatrosen gelöscht wurden oder sich selbst virtuell entleibt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es seit gestern einen neuen ominösen Mr. Nicolai im Einzel-Ranking, der dann gelegentlich auch mal komplette Tage auf dem Rad verbringt


Bei dem sieht mir das aber eher so aus, daß der zu faul zum Nachtragen aller Einheiten war und daher die ersten Wochen als Gesamtzeit eingtragen hat. Auch nicht korrekt, aber zumindest nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

ich denke sie sind gelöscht worden. ich weiß nicht genau aber ich glaube du kannst ja nur deine punkte löschen und nicht dich selbst auflösen. glaub ich zumindest und an den hinteren plätzen iss kein mir bekannter ausser der lugga!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich denke sie sind gelöscht worden. ich weiß nicht genau aber ich glaube du kannst ja nur deine punkte löschen und nicht dich selbst auflösen. glaub ich zumindest und an den hinteren plätzen iss kein mir bekannter ausser der lugga!



Ne, wenn ich rikmans Post richtig interpretiere haben sie sich selbt entfernt...


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

welchen post?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> welchen post?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4271278&postcount=476


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

ich denke der iss ironisch gemeint.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei dem sieht mir das aber eher so aus, daß der zu faul zum Nachtragen aller Einheiten war und daher die ersten Wochen als Gesamtzeit eingtragen hat. Auch nicht korrekt, aber zumindest nachvollziehbar.



Ok,...

da frag' ich mich aber dann doch, warum ich immer darauf achte, wirklich bis auf jede Viertelstunde genau korrekt zu sein


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leichter Regen auf der Fahrt nach FFM ...



Richtung Biebrich hat er stetig zugenommen, aber noch ok. Ist ja auch ziemlich mild. Was weniger ok war, war die ziemlich steife Brise aus SW.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Was weniger ok war, war die ziemlich steife Brise aus SW.



Die ist bei mir heute abend dran 

Aber wie gesagt: Gegenwind ist beim WP immer gut, denn dann ist man länger unterwegs


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

@Hirsch: Wie war`s denn am WE da so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die ist bei mir heute abend dran
> 
> Aber wie gesagt: Gegenwind ist beim WP immer gut, denn dann ist man länger unterwegs



Ja, morgens aber nur ok, wenn Du keine festen A******zeiten hast.


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die ist bei mir heute abend dran
> 
> Aber wie gesagt: Gegenwind ist beim WP immer gut, denn dann ist man länger unterwegs



Laut Wetterbericht soll der Wind nachlassen. Für mich heute Abend eher:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, morgens aber nur ok, wenn Du keine festen A******zeiten hast.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Wie war`s denn am WE da so?



 Wo?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen 

Hoffe mal es hat euch nicht allzusehr verblasen heute Nacht ....

...Dachte mir reisst einer die Rollläden aus der Wand


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Wie war`s denn am WE da so?



Nett wars..........  Neustadt ist ein gutes WE-Ziel ..........Biken und Schlemmen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo?



  Wie - Wo


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok,...
> 
> da frag' ich mich aber dann doch, warum ich immer darauf achte, wirklich bis auf jede Viertelstunde genau korrekt zu sein


Hab ja gesagt, daß das auch nicht korrket so ist, wie der Nicolai das da macht. Aber wenigstens entspringen seine Einträge wohl nicht völlig der Phantasie. Ich trage z.B. immer minutengenau ein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab ja gesagt, daß das auch nicht korrket so ist, wie der Nicolai das da macht. Aber wenigstens entspringen seine Einträge wohl nicht völlig der Phantasie. Ich trage z.B. immer minutengenau ein.



Ich hatte Dich schon richtig verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2007)

Hoi Ratte 
schon gesehen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4270753&postcount=187


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab ja gesagt, daß das auch nicht korrket so ist, wie der Nicolai das da macht. Aber wenigstens entspringen seine Einträge wohl nicht völlig der Phantasie. Ich trage z.B. immer minutengenau ein.



Mache ich auch. Ich addiere allerdings über den Tag, da ich morgens und mittags die WPPs nicht ausfahren kann.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab ja gesagt, daß das auch nicht korrket so ist, wie der Nicolai das da macht. Aber wenigstens entspringen seine Einträge wohl nicht völlig der Phantasie. Ich trage z.B. immer minutengenau ein.



Es sieht schon sehr nach "über den Daumen gepeilt" aus..............


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nett wars..........  Neustadt ist ein gutes WE-Ziel ..........Biken und Schlemmen



Biken unterschreibe ich sofort!  Schlemmen habe ich dort bisher noch nicht genügend getestet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich trage z.B. immer minutengenau ein.



 Ich auch


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Es sieht schon sehr nach "über den Daumen gepeilt" aus..............



Sehe ich auch so: 24h am Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

ohne jetzt den haarspalter zu geben würde ich als admin JEDEN der 24h einträgt sofort rauskicken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so: 24h am Tag!



Ich find's wie gesagt auch sehr wenig granular und transparent


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ohne jetzt den haarspalter zu geben würde ich als admin JEDEN der 24h einträgt sofort rauskicken.



Eigentlich schon...


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

uneigentlich auch. der betrug ist offensichtlich und das wiederum verstößt gegen die regeln.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Biken unterschreibe ich sofort!  Schlemmen habe ich dort bisher noch nicht genügend getestet.



 ..........................aber ische..................


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2007)

Habe übrigens meine MoVoTour wegen Dauerpi..ens abgebrochen..................
Wie gut, daß ich eine R.... habe.................................


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2007)

...................................und jetzt mach ich mir erstmal einen Kaffee.............


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Habe übrigens meine MoVoTour wegen Dauerpi..ens abgebrochen..................
> Wie gut, daß ich eine R.... habe.................................



Soll das Montag-Vormittag heißen? 

Ich fahre gleich mal nach Mainz.  Super unangenehm, dass das Trikot noch ziemlich feucht ist...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Soll das Montag-Vormittag heißen?



  Für einen Biker bist Du eine Spur zu intelligent ..........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> uneigentlich auch. der betrug ist offensichtlich und das wiederum verstößt gegen die regeln.



Du hast Recht.................. aber............wie ist die Wahl in Russland verlaufen.......................und dafür gibt es noch Applaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fahre gleich mal nach Mainz.  Super unangenehm, dass das Trikot noch ziemlich feucht ist...



Bring mir paar Laufräder mit...................aber anständige.........


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ............wie ist die Wahl in Russland verlaufen.......................und dafür gibt es noch Applaus


 
Es gibt sehr viele Russen, die mit Putin als Präsident sehr zufrieden sind. Der Grund ist eine einigermassen stabile Wirtschaft und weniger Willkür im täglichen Leben. 
Da es keinen geeigneten Nachfolger zu geben scheint, nehmen viele Putin als das kleinere Uebel an .....


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bring mir paar Laufräder mit...................aber anständige.........


 
Bist du nicht schon zu gross für ein Laufrad


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm, kaue hier gerade auf japanischen Algen rum!  - Habe ich schon erzählt, dass es mittlerweile an einigen Stellen in meiner Wohnung anders aussieht?!  -> Sushi...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr viele Russen, die mit Putin als Präsident sehr zufrieden sind. Der Grund ist eine einigermassen stabile Wirtschaft und weniger Willkür im täglichen Leben.
> Da es keinen geeigneten Nachfolger zu geben scheint, nehmen viele Putin als das kleinere Uebel an .....



Das ist alles richtig, aber es bleiben die massiven Manipulationen..........Stimmzettel fotografieren...............Busse von Wahllokal zu Wahllokal...............


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bist du nicht schon zu gross für ein Laufrad



Nee............wie kommste darauf......................


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> -> Sushi...



Wann?


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wann?



Oje, bis ich `ne Jf, Asc Jf reinlassen kann, wird noch `ne Weile dauern...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje, bis ich `ne Jf, Asc Jf reinlassen kann, wird noch `ne Weile dauern...



Aber erst den Mund wässrig machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>


    



wahltho schrieb:


> Aber erst den Mund wässrig machen...


Um so größer bzw. länger war dann unsere Vorfreude.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Um so größer bzw. länger war dann unsere Vorfreude.



Ich find' die ist jetzt schon gross genug....


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich find' die ist jetzt schon gross genug....



   
Da schließ ich mich an. 

Maggo, geh mal ans Handy. Es ist ja schon der 03.12.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Das ist alles richtig, aber es bleiben die massiven Manipulationen..........Stimmzettel fotografieren...............Busse von Wahllokal zu Wahllokal...............


 
Da muss ich dir wahrscheinlich recht geben ...... Auch die minimierte Anzahl Wahlbeobachter bekräftig einen nicht gerade in der Annahme, dass die Wahl sauber ablief .....

Auch die Aktionen im Vorfeld stimmen nicht gerade zuversichtlich.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe ich schon erzählt, dass es mittlerweile an einigen Stellen in meiner Wohnung anders aussieht?!  -> Sushi...


 
Hört sich gut an, wann kann ich kommen (vorbeikommen natürlich)


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Um so größer bzw. länger war dann unsere Vorfreude.



Du bist ja keine Jf, oder? 

Du mußt sowieso demnächst schon mal zum Kk + Tee/Café vorbei kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oje, bis ich `ne Jf, Asc Jf reinlassen kann, wird noch `ne Weile dauern...


  und dann noch KK  

Ist das ein neuer Song von den Fanta 4 ...... oder etwa von Shakira


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Maggo, geh mal ans Handy. Es ist ja schon der 03.12.


 
gibt es etwas zu feiern?


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und dann noch KK
> 
> Ist das ein neuer Song von den Fanta 4 ...... oder etwa von Shakira



Tokyo Hotel mit Frontman von Rammstein!  

Kk ist die Plauscherabkürzung für Käsekuchen.


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber erst den Mund wässrig machen...





mzaskar schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, wann kann ich kommen (vorbeikommen natürlich)



wird schon, wird schon!


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du bist ja keine Jf, oder?
> 
> Du mußt sowieso demnächst schon mal zum Kk + Tee/Café vorbei kommen.


Was heißt denn Jf  , wahrscheinlich bin ich das nicht mehr. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> gibt es etwas zu feiern?


Nee, manchmal denkt unsereins auch mal an ernsthaftere Themen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du bist ja keine Jf, oder?


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Nee, manchmal denkt unsereins auch mal an ernsthaftere Themen.


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

@wahltho: Habe mal nachgefragt, ob man die beiden Mineralöle mischen kann: Man kann, funktioniert problemlos. Wegen der Gewährleistung sollte man es aber nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: Habe mal nachgefragt, ob man die beiden Mineralöle mischen kann: Man kann, funktioniert problemlos. Wegen der Gewährleistung sollte man es aber nicht.



Wir haben sie ja nicht gemischt, sondern einen Ölwechsel gemacht


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir haben sie ja nicht gemischt, sondern einen Ölwechsel gemacht



Ja, danke nochmal!  Hatte mich trotzdem interessiert. Muß ja auch irgendwann mal nachfüllen, oder so. 

Habe heute auch die Beläge vorn gewechselt und zwei Paar neue geholt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muß ja auch irgendwann mal nachfüllen, oder so.



Ich versuch dran zu denken, Dir am Freitag die halbe Flasche Magura Blood mitzubringen


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich versuch dran zu denken, Dir am Freitag die halbe Flasche Magura Blood mitzubringen



Hmmmmmm, Freitag! 

Das war gestern Abend so lecker mit dem Lachs, dass ich mir heute Appenzeller und Münsterkäse holen mußte!


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Gude Hersch, habe zwar gefragt, war jedoch niemand da der Spank-Felgen kennt. Nur DT-Fans...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Dezember 2007)

ei gude!

und schon wieder weg


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm, Freitag!
> 
> Das war gestern Abend so lecker mit dem Lachs, dass ich mir heute Appenzeller und Münsterkäse holen mußte!


 

Hast du auch an den Senf gedacht


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> und schon wieder weg


 
Gudde Grazy.....im Stress?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gude Hersch, habe zwar gefragt, war jedoch niemand da der Spank-Felgen kennt. Nur DT-Fans...



Vielleicht informieren sie sich ja.................................


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast du auch an den Senf gedacht



Banause!


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Vielleicht informieren sie sich ja.................................



Ich frage nochmal, wenn Thorsten da ist. Der war heute nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Wechsle heute mal früher, werde abgeholt.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wechsle heute mal früher, werde abgeholt.



OhhhhhhhhLalaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wechsle heute mal früher, werde abgeholt.





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> OhhhhhhhhLalaaaaaaaaaaaaa



yeah. subber sach wars hat sich allemal gelohnt und wird wiederholt.


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> yeah. subber sach wars hat sich allemal gelohnt und wird wiederholt.



Ich hätte jetzt nach Hirsch's Kommentar an etwas anderes gedacht.


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

glaub ich dir


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt nach Hirsch's Kommentar an etwas anderes gedacht.



Tja, manche Leute denken halt immer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> yeah. subber sach wars hat sich allemal gelohnt und wird wiederholt.



ist mir super willkommen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Dezember 2007)

moin alles fit?


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

si. fisch iss gleich gar!


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

und roter iss im glas.


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

der typ grad beim jauch iss so dumm dass die schweine nach ihm knappen.


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der typ grad beim jauch iss so dumm dass die schweine nach ihm knappen.



Was kuckst Du auch so'n Schrott.


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

hier iss ja niggs los. was soll ich denn sonst machen, hier iss ja niemand


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ...
> diese hauptsehne war übrigens ganz durchgerissen



...und damit bist Du noch Rad gefahren??!!


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hier iss ja niggs los. was soll ich denn sonst machen, hier iss ja niemand



ich finde ja viel schlimmer, dass wir für Dich niemand sind!


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> si. fisch iss gleich gar!



was warn das fürn Fisch un wie hasdn zubereitet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

wer seid denn  bitte "ihr"?? was ich damit sagen will ist:" wo zum henker seid ihr denn?"


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> was warn das fürn Fisch un wie hasdn zubereitet?



das willste nicht wissen. es war kein delphin...........hoffe ich.


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer seid denn  bitte "ihr"?? was ich damit sagen will ist:" wo zum henker seid ihr denn?"



HIER........HIER.........ich bin hier!


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

was gabs in marxheim? hätte es sich für mich gelohnt??


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

grad hab ich mich gefragt wann den nun mal wieder ne k frage ansteht!


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das willste nicht wissen. es war kein delphin...........hoffe ich.



frisch, gefroren, gebacken,...?


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

gefroren und während der körperpflege in den ofen getan. ausserdem leider die beilage vergessen. ich hätt so gerne täubchen gehabt.............


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was gabs in marxheim? hätte es sich für mich gelohnt??



nicht wirklich:

250g Tortellini + geriebener Frankendammer Käse + Tomatensauce Arrabiata

und ich bin immer noch hungrig.  Aber ich habe ja den Appenzeller und Münsterkäse!  Von dem Lachs ist auch noch etwas übrig.


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

hau rein, ich hab noch etwas parmesan im kühlschrank, ich glaub den hol ich mal ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hau rein, ich hab noch etwas parmesan im kühlschrank, ich glaub den hol ich mal ran.



ein guter Parmesan ist auch was feines!


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

was gibts da zu lachen???


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> grad hab ich mich gefragt wann den nun mal wieder ne k frage ansteht!



keine Ahnung, aber Du mußt das doch wissen, Du hast doch die letzte gelöst!


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ein guter Parmesan ist auch was feines!



der "gute" vom plus. ich mag ihn aber mein wein iss ja auch eher preiswert.


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was gibts da zu lachen???



hab` über den Vochel gelacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

lecker...einfach so rinngeflooche.


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der "gute" vom plus. ich mag ihn aber mein wein iss ja auch eher preiswert.



Ein Roter steht hier auch schon parat!  Werde mir vorher aber wohl erst noch mal Tee machen. Muß durch Dein mich scheuchen wohl doch mehr Flüssigkeit verloren haben...


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> lecker...einfach so rinngeflooche.



na hoffentlich warer dörch un nemmer zu heiß!


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> na hoffentlich warer dörch un nemmer zu heiß!



klar, der lafer wohnt doch hier in de gass un dem rebberier ich ab unn an es radd.


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

moin


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

hab gleich den hkn


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar, der lafer wohnt doch hier in de gass un dem rebberier ich ab unn an es radd.



boah eh, isch muß disch dochema besuche komme!!!


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

7


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

lass dir zeit, den kriste soundso. aberw weißte wen ich hab???


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

das schaff ich noch, bevor es in die heia geht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> boah eh, isch muß disch dochema besuche komme!!!



nur zu!


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab gleich den hkn



kei wunner, is ja middlerweil e gardeilaich.


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

shit 30 sec. bin doch müd ...


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> lass dir zeit, den kriste soundso. aberw weißte wen ich hab???


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kei wunner, is ja middlerweil e gardeilaich.



ich mach ja auch net mehr viel. kann man also schon gelten lassen


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> shit 30 sec. bin doch müd ...



am frühen Nachmiddach???


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich mach ja auch net mehr viel. kann man also schon gelten lassen



genau, wasn los?


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> lass dir zeit, den kriste soundso. aberw weißte wen ich hab???


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich mach ja auch net mehr viel. kann man also schon gelten lassen



hat des en grund? ich mein du bist doch en symbatische.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>



es gibt ja saisonal noch ein zweites ranking!!


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> lass dir zeit, den kriste soundso. aberw weißte wen ich hab???





wissefux schrieb:


>



sagg


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> es gibt ja saisonal noch ein zweites ranking!!



siehe unten  



wissefux schrieb:


> sagg


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hat des en grund? ich mein du bist doch en symbatische.....



will einfach net mehr so viel während der a***** plausche. wird ja alles registriert ... sicher ist sicher  

geht also gegen niemanden hier, ich halt mich halt etwas zurück. auch wenn es schwer fällt


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

so, jetzt ist die caro fällig


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

aber erst mal gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, jetzt ist die caro fällig



jawoll: von hinne!!!


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Des döft net so lang dauern. Ich habb nemlisch wenisch Zeid.


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> jawoll: von hinne!!!



na logo, wie denn sonst


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> jawoll: von hinne!!!



Mach Disch ma an Dei Kaddongs.


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Des döft net so lang dauern. Ich habb nemlisch wenisch Zeid.



zeit hätt ich ja, aber ich lass dich lieber noch ein wenig zappeln


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na logo, wie denn sonst



am popo: was machtn de nachbarsjunge????


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> will einfach net mehr so viel während der a***** plausche. wird ja alles registriert ... sicher ist sicher
> 
> geht also gegen niemanden hier, ich halt mich halt etwas zurück. auch wenn es schwer fällt



forschbah: die leud traue sisch nix mehr, de grangestand singt (bei uns ned...),...


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na logo, wie denn sonst



Ei Du wollsd doch ins Bettsche.


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> am popo: was machtn de nachbarsjunge????



der hat a eischen schnecksche ...

hat mal einer nen gute feldstecher ? am besten mit nachtsichtfunktion


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mach Disch ma an Dei Kaddongs.



willsde disch um daanen kk bringe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei Du wollsd doch ins Bettsche.



gut, dass de mich dran erinnerst. ist ja schon spät ...


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ei Du wollsd doch ins Bettsche.



da gehd des aach!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Dezember 2007)

wenn ihr so weiter macnt schafft ihr noch die k.frage


----------



## wissefux (3. Dezember 2007)

jetzt geht ich aber wirklich ...

guds nächtle ...


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> willsde disch um daanen kk bringe?



Bisd Du aaner von de Hardde.


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gut, dass de mich dran erinnerst. ist ja schon spät ...



in was förner zaidzohn wohnsden???


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bisd Du aaner von de Hardde.



partiell!!


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wenn ihr so weiter macnt schafft ihr noch die k.frage



logger!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Dezember 2007)

ich geh auch.... 
gn8 @ all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> da gehd des aach!



Eieiei ...........an was Du widder dengsd.


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> partiell!!



sehr partiell. beim beiken isser ne heulsuse.


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Eieiei ...........an was Du widder dengsd.



wieso widder????  wann habben isch dademid uffgehörd???


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sehr partiell. beim beiken isser ne heulsuse.



nur wemmer mer andauernd fottfährd...


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sehr partiell. beim beiken isser ne heulsuse.



Eija, des wisse mer ja inzwische..... so ganz unn ga männlisch.


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nur wemmer mer andauernd fottfährd...



Iss de Maggo noch schneller geworrn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Eija, des wisse mer ja inzwische..... so ganz unn ga männlisch.



 kann mich ned verleuchne!


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Iss de Maggo noch schneller geworrn?



 forchbah!  Zieh disch bei de nexde tt warm an!


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Eija, des wisse mer ja inzwische..... so ganz unn ga männlisch.



männer sollten doch zu ihren gefühlen stehen.....


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> forchbah!



Des werd sich bald ännern.


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Iss de Maggo noch schneller geworrn?





Arachne schrieb:


> forchbah!  Zieh disch bei de nexde tt warm an!



blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Des werd sich bald ännern.



 (hab noch ebbes dezugeschribbe)


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bla...



jaja, wennem die agumende ausgeje...


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla


  


Arachne schrieb:


> (hab noch ebbes dezugeschribbe)



Habbs gesehn.....


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Isch vergrümmel misch ma ins Bettsche.


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> jaja, wennem die agumende ausgeje...



des hab ich von dene schlachersänger gelernt. wenn dene de text nemmer innfällt singe se lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala
ich musst nur noch e "b" devorsetze. geil gelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Des werd sich bald ännern.





Arachne schrieb:


> (hab noch ebbes dezugeschribbe)



ach du maansd, wenner mid zusatzgewichde träniere dut, wird er langsamer???


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch vergrümmel misch ma ins Bettsche.



och gott, bleib doch noch e bissi............


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des hab ich von dene schlachersänger gelernt. wenn dene de text nemmer innfällt singe se lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala
> ich musst nur noch e "b" devorsetze. geil gelle.


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch vergrümmel misch ma ins Bettsche.



is de fux schon da? ach ja, dem sei hüdd is ja ned weit wech.


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> des hab ich von dene schlachersänger gelernt. wenn dene de text nemmer innfällt singe se lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala
> ich musst nur noch e "b" devorsetze. geil gelle.



boah, was förn gewidsde!


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> och gott, bleib doch noch e bissi............



Nee, nee isch binn doch e Göddin. 
Ei dann bleib isch hald noch en Moment.


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach du maansd, wenner mid zusatzgewichde träniere dut, wird er langsamer???



tu ich doch schon ab und an nehm ich zusätzlich zu meinem eigenen körpergewicht welches durch meine nichtraucherkarriere nicht weniger geowrden ist noch das schwere rad mit. da lautet dann die devise:

spezifaahn iss wie wennze fliechsss.!


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> is de fux schon da? ach ja, dem sei hüdd is ja ned weit wech.



der meint des ernst mit dem von hi............


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, nee isch binn doch e Göddin.



die plauschergöttin. wo de recht hast..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der meint des ernst mit dem von hi............



Wadde ma*manachhinnegugge*........ nee hier iss er ned.


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> boah, was förn gewidsde!



fuchs werd mer net........... fuchs iss mer.


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wadde ma*manachhinnegugge*........ nee hier iss er ned.



du siehst den net, der iss hinne.......


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> die plauschergöttin. wo de recht hast..........



Fraue hamm immer recht.

Da feld mer was ei.....ob isch des finne du?


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Fraue hamm immer recht.
> 
> Da feld mer was ei.....ob isch des finne du?



????????????????????


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Fraue hamm immer recht.
> 
> Da feld mer was ei.....ob isch des finne du?



ei laß doch.......an märcher glaab isch doch nemmer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ????????????????????





Arachne schrieb:


> ei laß doch.......an märcher glaab isch doch nemmer!



Schaad isch finns ned.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

GN8 Leute plauscht noch recht schön


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 Leute plauscht noch recht schön



Wadd isch komm mit.....

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Im WP-Ranking wurde übrigens anscheinend jetzt richtig aufgeräumt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wadd isch komm mit.....



Oh wie nett ein flotter Dreier


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2007)

Mann, kaum dreht man Euch mal den Rücken zu, geht hier der Punk ab.


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wadd isch komm mit.....
> 
> GN8



@wahltho: gehd abbä nur noch von vorne.


----------



## Maggo (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Im WP-Ranking wurde übrigens anscheinend jetzt richtig aufgeräumt



als nächstes sind wir dran

gute nacht ihr leut, ich leg mich um!


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mann, kaum dreht man Euch mal den Rücken zu, geht hier der Punk ab.



da is nur de maggo schuld!!!


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> als nächstes sind wir dran
> 
> gute nacht ihr leut, ich leg mich um!



 soooo schlimmmm???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mann, kaum dreht man Euch mal den Rücken zu, geht hier der Punk ab.



Ich bin kein Punk


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> als nächstes sind wir dran



Genau! Jeder der mehr als 100 Punkte hat, ist ein Cheater!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> soooo schlimmmm???



Tja wir sind jetzt auf Platz Eins die Randonneure und die Leichtbaumatrosen wurden offensichtlich getiltet


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Punk



wie war`s?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt aber gute Nacht Leute 

Wahline und Caro warten schliesslich auf mich


----------



## Arachne (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja wir sind jetzt auf Platz Eins die Randonneure und die Leichtbaumatrosen wurden offensichtlich getiltet



Taunusplauscher for President!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Taunusplauscher for President!!!



Apropos Bekloppte: Heute ist der Kupferhammer für Lagerarbeiten gekommen, goil Toil!


----------



## arkonis (3. Dezember 2007)

Wetter wird besser, ich sehe schon den Sommer kommen


----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos Bekloppte: Heute ist der Kupferhammer für Lagerarbeiten gekommen, goil Toil!



Interessant. Ich dachte immer als Lagerarbeiter braucht man eine Sackkarre oder einen Gabelstapler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Punk



OK.



wahltho schrieb:


> Wahline und Caro warten schliesslich auf mich



Das klingt auch eher nach Hippie.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2007)

Das kommt davon, wenn mer de Hühner nachstellt

http://gallery.mac.com/willibald#100062/DSC_0193&bgcolor=black

Ich glaub de Fuxs hats net geschafft

http://gallery.mac.com/willibald#100062/DSC_0188&bgcolor=black


@ Gerd 

falls du noch Hunger hascht

http://gallery.mac.com/willibald#100062/DSC_0189&bgcolor=black


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> is de fux schon da? ach ja, dem sei hüdd is ja ned weit wech.



stimmt, aber ich war so müd, dass ich es nur ein zimmer weider geschafft hab  



Maggo schrieb:


> fuchs werd mer net........... fuchs iss mer



 



Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: gehd abbä nur noch von vorne.


 
 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaub de Fuxs hats net geschafft
> 
> http://gallery.mac.com/willibald#100062/DSC_0188&bgcolor=black


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2007)

moin !  

wetter gut, alles gut ...

war heute meine rekordfahrt. noch nie zuvor bin ich so oft mit dem rad auf die a***** wie dieses jahr


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2007)

wann werden endlich diese faker vom team taunusplauscher gekickt     
wer ganz oben ist, kann seeeehr tief fallen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2007)

Moin 

war das eine Nacht.  
Wann werd ich mal groß. 

Die Plauscher auf Platz 1. Wow..........

Fux, den hier  für Deinen persönlichen Rekord.

Und schon geht es weiter.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin 


   Wetter    







So genung geschimpft und ab dafür


----------



## wissefux (4. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> war das eine Nacht.
> 
> Fux, den hier  für Deinen persönlichen Rekord.



und ich dachte, der  sei für die fantastische nacht ...


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

Blinzel, blinzel,

guten Morgen!  

@wahltho: Ich freue mich auch immer über ein feines Werkzeug! 

@mzaskar: Bei dem Essen hast Du das Wetter verdient...  ...und sowas früh morgens, wenn ich gerade meinen halben Liter Kakao intus habe...


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> war das eine Nacht.
> Wann werd ich mal groß.
> ...





wissefux schrieb:


> und ich dachte, der  sei für die fantastische nacht ...



...und was die Nacht mit groß werden zu tun???  

ach so, Du meinst in der Reihe fux- Du-wahltho-wahline...  Wars nicht etwas eng? War immerhin eine Jf² dabei!


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

Am Popo Teamranking: Letztes Jahr waren irgendwie glaubwürdige Teams mit mehr Punkten dabei. Wo bleibt denn da unsere Motivation?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2007)

So gut in FFM angekommen, unterwegs tlw. wieder leichter Regen...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2007)

Morgen zusammen

Platz 1 : Team Taunusplauscher


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

HmmmHmmm weiss ja nicht aber irgendwie kamen mir die NN's heute auch wie Panzerketten vor  

Ob es doch an meinen Beinen liegt   

und meine Kette hakelt auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt, ist wohl mal ein Austausch nötig .... und das nach nur 3000km   
Macht es Sinn die komplete Kurbel (XT-HT II), alle 3 Kettebnblätter, oder nur das mittlere zu wechseln? 
Denke mal Ritzelpaket und Kette sind auch notwendig??

  

@ Arachne

Weiss nicht was du hast sieht doch wie ein vollwertiges Frühstück aus


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen
> 
> Platz 1 : Team Taunusplauscher


 
Ei Gude Luca 

wie geht es dir so??? Plane am 21/22.12.2007 in Frankfurt zu sein .... Käse??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ei Gude Luca
> 
> wie geht es dir so??? Plane am 21/22.12.2007 in Frankfurt zu sein .... Käse??



ei sicher doch!
frankfurt nightride mit anschließendem besäufnis vorm ofen?


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ei sicher doch!
> frankfurt nightride mit anschließendem besäufnis vorm ofen?


 
Klingt gut, evtl. Freitag am Abend


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> HmmmHmmm weiss ja nicht aber irgendwie kamen mir die NN's heute auch wie Panzerketten vor
> 
> Ob es doch an meinen Beinen liegt
> 
> ...



dann kannst du dir ja doch wieder vernüftige reifen draufmachen  


wenn du alle drei tauschen willst, macht es sinn die ganze kurbel zu tauschen. ersatz, sprich kurbel, lager und kettenblätter gibts schon für nen hunni. die kettenblätter einzeln kosten nur unwesentlich weniger. Und sicher ist das rizelpaket und die kette auch dran.  tausch doch mal nur die kette und erzähl uns morgen wie der weg zur a****** war


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Klingt gut, evtl. Freitag am Abend



wenn dann am freitag


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2007)

@mzaskar: wenn kettenblätter unbedingt auch kasette und kette.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann kannst du dir ja doch wieder vernüftige reifen draufmachen


 
sieht wohl so aus ....  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn du alle drei tauschen willst, macht es sinn die ganze kurbel zu tauschen. ersatz, sprich kurbel, lager und kettenblätter gibts schon für nen hunni. die kettenblättereinzeln kosten nur unwesentlich weniger. Und sicher ist das rizelpaket und auch die kette auch dran. tausch doch mal nur die kette und erzähl uns morgen wie der weg zur a****** war


 


Maggo schrieb:


> @mzaskar: wenn kettenblätter unbedingt auch kasette und kette.


 
Dachte ich mir ja schon ..... Bin mal gespannt was das in der Schweiz so kostet


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn dann am freitag


 
Ok, schaue mal wann ich aus der Schweiz wegkomme. Könnten uns ja dann in Sachsenhausen am Main treffen, durch die Stadt rollern und dann ab nach IB zum Ofenplausch


----------



## Maggo (4. Dezember 2007)

achso und nach 3000km würde ich vermutlich erstmal nur kasette und kette tauschen. das mittlere blatt ist fällig wenns dir die kette vorne hochzieht.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso und nach 3000km würde ich vermutlich erstmal nur kasette und kette tauschen. das mittlere blatt ist fällig wenns dir die kette vorne hochzieht.


 
Muss ich mir am Abend mal anschauen. _Da ich keine Kettenlehre habe, werde ich auf dem Heimweg beim LBD vorbeischauen und ihn mal ein Blick riskieren lassen. 

.... gibt auch einen extra WPP 

Hatte gestern und heute am Morgen Probleme beim mittelren Kettenblatt, aber vielleicht hilft ja auch nur die Zähne zu entgraten, oder es hat doch noch irgendwo Schmotter vom Samstagabendfonduenightride hängen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> und meine Kette hakelt auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt, ist wohl mal ein Austausch nötig .... und das nach nur 3000km
> Macht es Sinn die komplete Kurbel (XT-HT II), alle 3 Kettebnblätter, oder nur das mittlere zu wechseln?
> Denke mal Ritzelpaket und Kette sind auch notwendig??
> ...



Wurde ja schon gesagt: wenn Kettenblatt, dann auch Kassette und Kette. Ob Du allerdings gleich alle drei Blätter austauschen mußt, hängt ganz spezifisch von Deinen Fahrgewohnheiten ab. Ich fahre hier zur A***** z.B. auch sehr viel auf dem großen. Wenn ich wechseln muß, sind alle drei fällig...

Ob es eventuell reicht nur die Kette zu wechseln, könntest Du mit dem Kaliber von Rohloff (Verschleißlehre) feststellen. Wenn die Lehre gerade so einzustecken geht, wird es reichen die Kette zu wechseln. Wenn Du das Teil aber schon deutlich vor und zurück bewegen kannst, wird die Kassette auch hinüber sein.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Info's 

werde mal beim Händler vorbei schlappen wegen der Lehre ..... habe keine 

Ansonsten würde mich der ganze Spass (Kurbel XT, Sram PG990, SRAMPC991) ca 370 CHF kosten, wenn ich es selbst mache ....

AmPoPo was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen 

FC-M771 und FC-M770  

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> AmPoPo was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen
> 
> FC-M771 und FC-M770
> ...



Der Hosenschutz?


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Hosenschutz?


 
  

Beides steht dann als XT HT II Kurbel   

die eine für 232 CHF die andere für 234 CHF


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten würde mich der ganze Spass (Kurbel XT, Sram PG990, SRAMPC991) ca 370 CHF kosten, wenn ich es selbst mache ....
> ...



Bike-Components: 109+55+28,95


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Beides steht dann als XT HT II Kurbel
> 
> die eine für 232 CHF die andere für 234 CHF



vom Preis her würd`s passen (die eine mit, die andere ohne).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bike-Components: 109+55+28,95



Puh, das wären ja "nur" 317CHF...


----------



## Breezler (4. Dezember 2007)

Guude zusammen


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Guude zusammen



jetzt fängst Du auch damit an.  

Guude!


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

Habe gerade mal gemessen: meine Verschleißlehre läßt sich mittlerweile schon wieder mit der Seite für die Alu-Ritzel komplett versenken.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> vom Preis her würd`s passen (die eine mit, die andere ohne).


 
mit .... ohne ....  

ach ja *Bööörrrrppp*


----------



## Breezler (4. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> jetzt fängst Du auch damit an.
> 
> Guude!



Man sollte seinen Heimtakzent pflegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Man sollte seinen Heim*t*akzent pflegen



Heimatakzent oder Heimakzent?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2007)

... oder eher Dialekt?


----------



## Breezler (4. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... oder eher Dialekt?


Aach widdä waah


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

@Hirsch: Ich hab` nun Plakat-Kalender (hier in Biebrich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Aach widdä waah


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2007)

Das Winterpokalranking ist ja schön anzusehen.  
Und ich kenn Euch alle.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Ich hab` nun Plakat-Kalender (hier in Biebrich).



Mann..........Spitze äeh..........


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Winterpokalranking ist ja schön anzusehen.
> Und ich kenn Euch alle.



Yeah, wir sollten einen PR-Beauftragten wählen, der sich dann auch um Sponsorverträge und so kümmert!   

Vielleicht wird es dann auch mal was mit unseren Trikots!!!


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

@sdf: kann Freitag nicht, bin abends eingeladen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Dezember 2007)

ei gude !

und weg!

ob ich irgendwann nochmal mehr Zeit habe


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2007)

moin
 schei* tag, schei* arbeit, schei* schule


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2007)

wie siehts denn heute mit der k-frage aus??


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2007)

139


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie siehts denn heute mit der k-frage aus??



Die lauern alle und warten auf den grossen Augenblick


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> schei* tag, schei* a****, schei* schule


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die lauern alle und warten auf den grossen Augenblick


da gönne se abber lang wadde    


mzaskar schrieb:


>


    
mein chef is so eine *****geige


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2007)

übrigens  wie gehts lieber schweizer? 

nur noch 13 WPP's un ich hab dich


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2007)

134


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2007)

133


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2007)

immernoch alle weg??


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss jetzt mal mampfen. Bis dahin könnt ihr ja schonmal 100 Beiträge schrubben. Aber wehe Ihr wartet mit dem Endspurt nicht auf mich.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt mal mampfen. Bis dahin könnt ihr ja schonmal 100 Beiträge schrubben. Aber wehe Ihr wartet mit dem Endspurt nicht auf mich.



guden abbo


----------



## uwe50 (4. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> übrigens  wie gehts lieber schweizer?



   sonnig, 20-25 Grad, Heute Cira Tour
_Wir starten unsere Tour auf einer Höhe von 1.200 Metern und biken auf Pisten mit atemberaubendem Panorama oberhalb unseres Grand Canyon direkt in den Süden. Dabei passieren wir den wichtigsten Stausee der Insel und haben bei unseren rasanten Abfahrten einen ständigen Blick auf die Dünen von Maspalomas_

Liebe Grüsse in den hohen Norden.

Erich, Christina und


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> sonnig, 20-25 Grad, Heute Cira Tour
> _Wir starten unsere Tour auf einer Höhe von 1.200 Metern und biken auf Pisten mit atemberaubendem Panorama oberhalb unseres Grand Canyon direkt in den Süden. Dabei passieren wir den wichtigsten Stausee der Insel und haben bei unseren rasanten Abfahrten einen ständigen Blick auf die Dünen von Maspalomas_
> 
> Liebe Grüsse in den hohen Norden.
> ...



Weiterhin viel Spaß!  Auch wenn das Wetter hier schon ein all zu arger Kontrast ist... (dunkel, naß, kühl)


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2007)

Ja wie jetzt. Grade mal drei Beiträge? Ich hatte doch 100 bestellt. Ein Service ist das hier.


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> sonnig, 20-25 Grad, Heute Cira Tour
> _Wir starten unsere Tour auf einer Höhe von 1.200 Metern und biken auf Pisten mit atemberaubendem Panorama oberhalb unseres Grand Canyon direkt in den Süden. Dabei passieren wir den wichtigsten Stausee der Insel und haben bei unseren rasanten Abfahrten einen ständigen Blick auf die Dünen von Maspalomas_
> 
> Liebe Grüsse in den hohen Norden.
> ...



Ihr habt es gut!


----------



## caroka (4. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt. Grade mal drei Beiträge? Ich hatte doch 100 bestellt. Ein Service ist das hier.



Musst schon selbst was tun.


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

Meine Klimaanlage ist fertig!  Naja, fast fertig: Das Außengerät auf dem Spitzboden muß noch am Strom angeschlossen werden...  Das werden die aber sicherlich bis nächsten Sommer schaffen!(?) 

Ich schwinge mich mal auf den Gaul und mache noch ein paar Pünktchen.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> übrigens  wie gehts lieber schweizer?
> 
> nur noch 13 WPP's un ich hab dich



Mir geht es gut 

sind noch 16 Punkte  ;)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Musst schon selbst was tun.



Tu ich ja. Meine Waschmaschine sauber machen. :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2007)

N'abend 

Alles Fit? - War von FFM kommend noch über Hofheim am Staufen unterwegs. so ab 350 Metern gab es sogar ein paar ganz wenige Schneeflocken ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2007)

Zu einer Tour am Samstag...

... wir planen derzeit eine Hochtaunus-Tour mit Luberon-Klaus-Dieter und -Stefan, die gegen 11:00 Uhr ab fbh startet (vorausgesetzt natürlich, das Wetter ist nicht total mies).

@Hambacher: Du bist natürlich herzlich zu der Tour eingeladen   (Startpunkt ist in der Nähe von Missy)


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

Da musste ich doch das ein oder andere Mal schmuzeln 

Original: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RMvEmvOb-o

und 

Fake: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J1N7PwwbAI

Viel Spass 

und a guds Nächtle


----------



## wondermike (4. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da musste ich doch das ein oder andere Mal schmuzeln
> 
> Original: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RMvEmvOb-o
> 
> ...



Das Schlimme daran: ich hab's auch noch verstanden...


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das Schlimme daran: ich hab's auch noch verstanden...



Ich war bei denen im Sommer zum Wakeboard fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Dezember 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Dezember 2007)

wir waren ja heut in FFM

auf der zeil




in der hauptwache




an diversen anderen treppen am main, hier mal eine davon




und auch einer an der schirn




im album sind noch zwei drei bilder mehr


----------



## Arachne (4. Dezember 2007)

Das Wetter ist irgendwie....  Bin noch eine kleine Schleife über die Schiersteiner Auen gefahren, beim Losfahren hatte es noch weniger geregnet. Leider nahm der Regen mehr und mehr zu.  Naja, bin froh wieder im Trockenen zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir waren ja heut in FFM
> 
> auf der zeil
> 
> ...



Nette Bilder!
War das die Rolltreppe rauf oder runter? 

// Rocky


----------



## Hopi (4. Dezember 2007)

Luca man sieht nur noch Treppen auf deinen Bildern WAS SOLL UNS DAS SAGEN


----------



## saharadesertfox (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @sdf: kann Freitag nicht, bin abends eingeladen.



Da habe ich Glück dein Posting zu sehen. Ist nicht schlimm, werde mit einem Laufkumpel ausnahmsweise mal das Rheinhessische Hügelland mit dem MTB (!!!) unsicher machen.


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Luca man sieht nur noch Treppen auf deinen Bildern WAS SOLL UNS DAS SAGEN



seine neue liebe halt...du weißt doch -> hauptsache technisch


----------



## saharadesertfox (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Popo Teamranking: Letztes Jahr waren irgendwie glaubwürdige Teams mit mehr Punkten dabei. Wo bleibt denn da unsere Motivation?



Ihr habt viel Motivation. Das ist schon erstaunlich!!! Merkel sagt: "Die CDU ist die Mitte" und die Taunusplauscher ist die Motivation.

Das macht Platz 1 aus!

Glückwunsch


----------



## Hopi (5. Dezember 2007)

er hätte sich ein Trial Bike holen sollen und kein Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> er hätte sich ein Trial Bike holen sollen und kein Enduro



oder nen hardtail...damit kann man auch prima treppenrattern


----------



## Hopi (5. Dezember 2007)

genau  so viel Geld für nix 


hoffentlich ist das Wetter am Sonntag nicht so sch.... Alex und ich wollen ans Roadgap.  Mir fehlt noch etwas das ich ganz über den Weg komme


----------



## Maggo (5. Dezember 2007)

moin ihr alle, war geil gestern leider gehts jetzt los richtung hannover. ich werd sicherlich nicht online gehn können, wenns also was wichtiges gibt anrufen oder wenns zeit hat aber trotzdem wichtig ist -->pn!


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2007)

moin 104


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Zu einer Tour am Samstag...
> 
> ... wir planen derzeit eine Hochtaunus-Tour mit Luberon-Klaus-Dieter und -Stefan, die gegen 11:00 Uhr ab fbh startet (vorausgesetzt natürlich, das Wetter ist nicht total mies).
> 
> @Hambacher: Du bist natürlich herzlich zu der Tour eingeladen   (Startpunkt ist in der Nähe von Missy)


Das macht mich ja kribbelig, dass ich nicht mehr auf's Bike komme. 



habkeinnick schrieb:


> seine neue liebe halt...du weißt doch -> hauptsache technisch


Hkn, Du lebst........ 

So, geh mal a******.
Euch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Luca man sieht nur noch Treppen auf deinen Bildern WAS SOLL UNS DAS SAGEN




1. auf dem ersten foto ist überhaupt gar keine treppe
2. das im Taunus schlampes rumliegt
3. es winter wird
und auch schon weihnachtet, noch ein foto mit überhaupt gar keiner treppe






demnächst will ich aber mal eins machen mit ner ganz langen treppe die im kreis rumführt


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Das macht mich ja kribbelig, dass ich nicht mehr auf's Bike komme.
> ....



 Wieso kommst Du nicht mehr auf`s Bike?  

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Yeah, wir sollten einen PR-Beauftragten wählen, der sich dann auch um Sponsorverträge und so kümmert!
> 
> Vielleicht wird es dann auch mal was mit unseren Trikots!!!



Moin zusammen, Schlammbad zwischen Iseborsch unn Draiaisch  
Ob die den Bahnübergang irgendwann auch wieder auf machen?

Was Trikots betrifft, könnt ich mich mal in in meiner ehemaligen Heimatstadt schlau machen. Ich kannt da mal wen, der sowas verkauft und auch bedruckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> 1. auf dem ersten foto ist überhaupt gar keine treppe
> 2. das im Taunus schlampes rumliegt
> 3. es winter wird
> und auch schon weihnachtet, noch ein foto mit überhaupt gar keiner treppe
> ...


 
Süsser die Glocken nie klingen 

Freue mich schon auf einen Frankfurter City Nightride (ob mit oder ohne Treppen)   (Freitag 21.12 ???)

Finde schon, das der Brunnen vor der Oper galaktisch aussieht


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso kommst Du nicht mehr auf`s Bike?
> 
> Guten Morgen!



Es liegt an der mangelnden Zeit und daran, dass ich zum Weichei mutiert bin, nicht an meiner Unbeweglichkeit.


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .............
> Finde schon, das der Brunnen vor der Oper galaktisch aussieht



Da kann ich Dir nur beipflichten. 

Lugga, es sieht so aus, als hättet Ihr 'ne Menge Spass gehabt.


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> Was Trikots betrifft, könnt ich mich mal in in meiner ehemaligen Heimatstadt schlau machen. Ich kannt da mal wen, der sowas verkauft und auch bedruckt.


Ich brauch kein Trikot mehr.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> [....] dass ich zum Weichei mutiert bin, [...]


 

Aber hallo .... zu wem soll ich denn da noch aufblicken


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2007)

Seit der letzten Schlammfahrt funzt meine Schaltung wieder nicht. Es werden bestimmt wieder die Züge verdreckt sein. Könnt Ihr mir mal einen Link geben. Ich will die Züge mal komplett ummanteln.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich brauch kein Trikot mehr.


 
Du willst doch nicht etwa .......


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber hallo .... zu wem soll ich denn da noch aufblicken



Du darfst auch so zu mir aufblicken.


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht etwa .......



.......Angst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Seit der letzten Schlammfahrt funzt meine Schaltung wieder nicht. Es werden bestimmt wieder die Züge verdreckt sein. Könnt Ihr mir mal einen Link geben. Ich will die Züge mal komplett ummanteln.


 
http://www.strickeria.ch/strickbuch.html


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.strickeria.ch/strickbuch.html



   Du Schuft.   

Ich wollte schon schreiben, dass das aber schnell ging.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du Schuft.
> 
> Ich wollte schon schreiben, dass das aber schnell ging.


 
Denke es gibt hier die üblichen Verdächtigen: 

Nokon, Jagwire, Gore ....

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...d=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=38

www.jagwire.com


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich brauch kein Trikot mehr.



Ich auch nicht


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lugga, es sieht so aus, als hättet Ihr 'ne Menge Spass gehabt.





*grins*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Seit der letzten Schlammfahrt funzt meine Schaltung wieder nicht. Es werden bestimmt wieder die Züge verdreckt sein.



Vllt. hab' ich da noch was im Keller für Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. hab' ich da noch was im Keller für Dich


 
In deinen Keller würd ich ja auch mal gehen  ... da liegt bestimmt noch eine einsame Rohloff rum die gerne gefahren würde


----------



## wondermike (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.strickeria.ch/strickbuch.html



Mal ein innovativer Ansatz.  

Ich würde aber Gore-Züge empfehlen. Die soll es ja neuerdings wieder geben. Werde ich mir auch wieder dranbasteln.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *grins*



Das nächste Mal bitte zu 'nem Termin an den ich nicht auf Weihnachten machen muss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Irgendwo stand was vom 21., der wäre mir genehm.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal bitte zu 'nem Termin an den ich nicht auf Weihnachten machen muss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so, so am 21 ten willst also fahren, das geht aber nur wenn wir danach noch feuer machen wein trinken und guten schweizer käse vernichten...der termin steht


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich brauch kein Trikot mehr.



Wieso? Du müßtest ein Plauschertrikot nehmen!


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Seit der letzten Schlammfahrt funzt meine Schaltung wieder nicht. Es werden bestimmt wieder die Züge verdreckt sein. Könnt Ihr mir mal einen Link geben. Ich will die Züge mal komplett ummanteln.



Wenn Du nicht etwas nimmst, was in irgendwelchen Kellern rumliegt,  würde ich auch Gore empfehlen.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso? Du müßtest ein Plauschertrikot nehmen!


 
Gibt es auch ein Plüschtrikot


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> In deinen Keller würd ich ja auch mal gehen  ... da liegt bestimmt noch eine einsame Rohloff rum die gerne gefahren würde



Ja, der Keller ist toll!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so, so am 21 ten willst also fahren, das geht aber nur wenn wir danach noch feuer machen wein trinken und guten schweizer käse vernichten...der termin steht



Confirmed.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht etwas nimmst, was in irgendwelchen Kellern rumliegt,  würde ich auch Gore empfehlen.



Ich glaub' genau so 'n Gore-Zeug könnte noch in meinem Keller 'rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es auch ein Plüschtrikot



Für Dich in pink mit hellblauen Wölkchen, goldenen Sternchen und weißen Engelchen!


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für Dich in pink mit hellblauen Wölkchen, goldenen Sternchen und weißen Engelchen!


 
Bitte nicht so bunt 

Pink mit hellblauen Sternchen und weissen, fluffigen Armabschlüssen


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' genau so 'n Gore-Zeug könnte noch in meinem Keller 'rumliegen



 Habt ihr schon einen Termin ausgemacht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon einen Termin ausgemacht?



Für was


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, Schlammbad zwischen Iseborsch unn Draiaisch
> Ob die den Bahnübergang irgendwann auch wieder auf machen?
> 
> Was Trikots betrifft, könnt ich mich mal in in meiner ehemaligen Heimatstadt schlau machen. Ich kannt da mal wen, der sowas verkauft und auch bedruckt.



Schau doch mal im Photoalbum vom Maggo, da müßten schon ein paar Entwürfe drin sein. 

Hier hat seit gestern Abend der Wind abgeflaut und von SW bis WSW auf S bis SSW gedreht. Außerdem ist es deutlich milder geworden.


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für was



Na, Züge wechseln!  Ich möchte ja nur nicht, dass caroka deswegen nicht fahren kann!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na, Züge wechseln!  Ich möchte ja nur nicht, dass caroka deswegen nicht fahren kann!


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schau doch mal im Photoalbum vom Maggo, da müßten schon ein paar Entwürfe drin sein.
> quote]
> 
> Aber keine in Rosa Plüsch


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (5. Dezember 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> genau  so viel Geld für nix
> 
> 
> hoffentlich ist das Wetter am Sonntag nicht so sch.... Alex und ich wollen ans Roadgap.  Mir fehlt noch etwas das ich ganz über den Weg komme



was denn für nen roadgap?


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

wie komme ich bei meinem Handy-Knochen denn an die SIM-Karte ran???


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Lust tanken und anmelden

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4277721&postcount=95

ist mir jedoch zu anstrengend 


werde mir für das nächsten Jahr, nach eindrücklichen Schilderungen der Schweizer Mitfondueesser, den hier aufschreiben

http://de.stoeckli.ch/main/events/fotoalbum/napfbikemarathon_2007/

Ist das eigentlich ähnlich den Taunustrails ????


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie komme ich bei meinem Handy-Knochen denn an die SIM-Karte ran???



Puh, gefunden...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie komme ich bei meinem Handy-Knochen denn an die SIM-Karte ran???


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


>



war kurz davor,  ist aber leider nicht meins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schau doch mal im Photoalbum vom Maggo, da müßten schon ein paar Entwürfe drin sein.



An sich nicht schlecht. Kann ich mir die mal klauen, und fragen was eine Vorlage kosten würde?


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> An sich nicht schlecht. Kann ich mir die mal klauen, und fragen was eine Vorlage kosten würde?



klar, die Entwürfe sind aber noch nicht endgültig abgenickt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> klar, die Entwürfe sind aber noch nicht endgültig abgenickt.



Bitte nicht böse sein, aber Caro und ich möchten nur nochmal betonen, dass wir an einem speziellen Plauscher-Trikot generell *kein* Interesse haben


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bitte nicht böse sein, aber Caro und ich möchten nur nochmal betonen, dass wir an einem speziellen Plauscher-Trikot generell *kein* Interesse haben



oh, bist Du nun legitimiert für caroka zu sprechen!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, bist Du nun legitimiert für caroka zu sprechen!?



Lies' mal oben nach, Caro hatte heute schon gepostet, dass sie keine Trikot möchte und ich hatte sie zitierend ergänzt, dass ich auch keins möchte, zudem hatten Caro und ich uns vor einiger Zeit schonmal über das Thema unterhalten, deshalb war mir ihr Standpunkt bekannt


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso? Du müßtest ein Plauschertrikot nehmen!


Ich muss rein gar nix. Ich bin mein eigener Herr.  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es auch ein Plüschtrikot


  Das wäre schön warm. 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Confirmed.


Eigentlich kann ich da nicht. Aber wer weiß, vllt. melde ich mich doch nochmal deswegen, okay? 



Arachne schrieb:


> oh, bist Du nun legitimiert für caroka zu sprechen!?


Ich hatte....
1. mich mit Wahltho schon mal drüber unterhalten.
2. es gerade gepostet.
Ich möchte nicht, dass sich jemand umsonst die Mühe macht.



wahltho schrieb:


> Lies' mal oben nach, Caro hatte heute schon gepostet, dass sie keine Trikot möchte und ich hatte sie zitierend ergänzt, dass ich auch keins möchte, zudem hatten Caro und ich uns vor einiger Zeit schonmal über das Thema unterhalten, deshalb war mir ihr Standpunkt bekannt


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich muss rein gar nix. Ich bin mein eigener Herr.


 
wohl doch eher Frau, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden   



caroka schrieb:


> Das wäre schön warm.


 
Fast wie ein Eisbärfell vorm Kamin


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lies' mal oben nach, Caro hatte heute schon gepostet, dass sie keine Trikot möchte und ich hatte sie zitierend ergänzt, dass ich auch keins möchte, zudem hatten Caro und ich uns vor einiger Zeit schonmal über das Thema unterhalten, deshalb war mir ihr Standpunkt bekannt



Trotzdem sollte caroka sich dazu äußern. Als wir das letzte mal über Plauschertrikots sprachen, wollte sie noch eins (was Du hier im Fred auch nachlesen könntest...). Das Du es generell ablehnst, ist halt so, kann ich auch nur akzeptieren!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht, dass sich jemand umsonst die Mühe macht.



Das war auch der einzige Grund, warum ich sofort reagiert habe und mir erlaubt habe, auch in Caros Namen zu sprechen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier hat seit gestern Abend der Wind abgeflaut und von SW bis WSW auf S bis SSW gedreht. Außerdem ist es deutlich milder geworden.


 
DAs hört sichja an, als ob du Segeln setzen wolltest und ueber den grossen Teich schippern wolltest 


Hier ist es leider umgekehrt, habe jetzt egal welche Richtung Gegenwind und es ist kälter geworden ...... und ich komm nicht von A***** los um ne schöne Tour auf den Albis zumachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wohl doch eher Frau, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden


Man(n) sollte nicht alles so eng sehen. 




mzaskar schrieb:


> Fast wie ein Eisbärfell vorm Kamin


Aber auch nur fast....vor allem viel zu klein.


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich muss rein gar nix. Ich bin mein eigener Herr.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Seit wann? 

Ja, mit anderen hast Du Dich halt schon mit anderem Ergebnis darüber unterhalten. 

Aber keine Angst, das Trikot würde nicht speziell nur wegen Dir entwickelt werden...


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das war auch der einzige Grund, warum ich sofort reagiert habe und mir erlaubt habe, auch in Caros Namen zu sprechen



Auch für Dich gilt: Es würde nicht speziell für Dich entwickelt werden.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Man(n) sollte nicht alles so eng sehen.


 
touché



caroka schrieb:


> Aber auch nur fast....vor allem viel zu klein.


 
Naja wenn du meins anschaust wird das schon verdammt gross und plüschig


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> DAs hört sichja an, als ob du Segeln setzen wolltest und ueber den grossen Teich schippern wolltest
> 
> 
> Hier ist es leider umgekehrt, habe jetzt egal welche Richtung Gegenwind und es ist kälter geworden ...... und ich komm nicht von A***** los um ne schöne Tour auf den Albis zumachen



Hört sich ja übel an! 

Ne, nicht über den Teich. Als ich gestern Abend jedoch weniger Rückenwind hatte als gestern Morgen Gegenwind, hab` ich doch wenig geweint. 

Bist Du am WE zu Hause?


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Seit wann?
> 
> Ja, mit anderen hast Du Dich halt schon mit anderem Ergebnis darüber unterhalten.
> 
> Aber keine Angst, das Trikot würde nicht speziell nur wegen Dir entwickelt werden...


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .....
> Naja wenn du meins anschaust wird das schon verdammt gross und plüschig



Für Dich ist groß wohl etwas anderes als für mich.


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Für Dich ist groß wohl etwas anderes als für mich.



Jetzt wird es interessant!  Mehr sooo, oder doch mehr *soooooooo*???


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Für Dich ist groß wohl etwas anderes als für mich.


 
Hmmm wie komme ich da jetzt wieder raus ......

Ok, was für mich hauteng anliegend und one pack betonend ist, wäre für dich wohl eher ein Eisbärfell ....

wobei umgekehrt für mich wohl nur ein Lendenschurz rausspringen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hört sich ja übel an!
> 
> Bist Du am WE zu Hause?


 
Ja und Nein 

Bin in der Schweiz (ja) und je nach Wetter und Schnee in den Bergen oder hier in der Nähe von Zürich. 
Habe jedoch noch keine konkreten Pläne.


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm wie komme ich da jetzt wieder raus ......
> 
> Ok, was für mich hauteng anliegend und one pack betonend ist, wäre für dich wohl eher ein Eisbärfell ....
> 
> wobei umgekehrt für mich wohl nur ein Lendenschurz rausspringen würde



   

sooo flach ........... nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

hi
ihr habt die k-frage ja gar nicht gelöst 
sonst hier alles fit?


----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hi
> ihr habt die k-frage ja gar nicht gelöst
> sonst hier alles fit?



Traut sich wieder keiner  
Und kurz vor Ende strömen se dann herbei


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Traut sich wieder keiner
> Und kurz vor Ende strömen se dann herbei



   
un profitieren von unserer Vorarbeit tz tz tz


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hi
> ihr habt die k-frage ja gar nicht gelöst
> sonst hier alles fit?



Alles okay, bikerider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> un profitieren von unserer Vorarbeit tz tz tz



Ich tipp auf 16.57 -> Lösung der K-Frage.
Hab um 55 Feierabend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> un profitieren von unserer Vorarbeit tz tz tz



Wat is denn jetzt eigentlich mit den Spacern für den Seb? 

Liegen jetzt seit fast drei Wochen in einer Tüte eingepackt bei mir rum


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Alles okay, bikerider.



  freut mich


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wat is denn jetzt eigentlich mit den Spacern für den Seb?
> 
> Liegen jetzt seit fast drei Wochen in einer Tüte eingepackt bei mir rum



 hätt ich zeit gehabt......sry



ich komm ja so zu nichts... nur schule hin schule her....
denke aber, dass seb un ich am FR kommen--> Missy


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich tipp auf 16.57 -> Lösung der K-Frage.
> Hab um 55 Feierabend



ich hoff ja mal nicht
schätze 16:20


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> un profitieren von unserer Vorarbeit tz tz tz



Eure Vor******??? Dafür postet ihr viel zu wenig Beiträge!


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich tipp auf 16.57 -> Lösung der K-Frage.
> Hab um 55 Feierabend



welchen Tag?


----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eurer Vor******??? Dafür postet ihr viel zu wenig Beiträge!



Anfüttern hilft


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eurer Vor******??? Dafür postet ihr viel zu wenig Beiträge!



psst...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> un profitieren von unserer Vorarbeit tz tz tz


 
Welcher Vorarbeit denn bitteschön 

Ich tipp mir hier die Finger wund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> welchen Tag?



Heut, morgen und so auch übermorgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Welcher Vorarbeit denn bitteschön
> 
> Ich tipp mir hier die Finger wund



doppel psst...


----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Welcher Vorarbeit denn bitteschön
> 
> Ich tipp mir hier die Finger wund



Mußt auch auf antworten klickern


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Welcher Vorarbeit denn bitteschön
> 
> Ich tipp mir hier die Finger wund



für welchen Fred?


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Mußt auch auf antworten klickern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

Kommt leute lasst uns das Thema durchziehen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

Pronto...


----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kommt leute lasst uns das Thema durchziehen...



Der Schreiber aus dem Hintergrund


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Mußt auch auf antworten klickern



ach so, ich tippe das Zitat immer ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

morgen kommt der nikolaus lalalala....


----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

Denn mal  los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

Deus ex machina sozusagen


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

...bring euch schöne Saaaachen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

ja, ja die alten Römer...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Mußt auch auf antworten klickern


 
hmmm achso 


Arachne schrieb:


> für welchen Fred?


 

oh hoffentlich war es nicht das Memo für die Gesch****leitung 

indem ich das Eisbärfell ausdiskutiert und Dinge geschildert hatte, die man darauf machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir kackt der Proxy dann eh wieder ab, ich halt mich ma zurück


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen kommt der nikolaus lalalala....



 Bei Deiner Schuhgröße?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

... eine einzige Tragödie...


----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

Langsam wirds interessant


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

und?


----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

Das Grauen hat einen Namen


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...bring euch schöne Saaaachen...



Ich hab` mir heute schon was feines geholt...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

schade...


----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich wußts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch Stefan 

... womit wir das auch geklärt hätten


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich



schweizer! 9 minuten zu früh 

ich hatte 16:20 gesagt


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich



 

war eine Sekunde zu früh...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

so bin dann mal bike putzen


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so bin dann mal bike putzen



Hier, nimm meins mit!!!


----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so bin dann mal bike putzen



Hau rin


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Danke Danke 

Auch ein blindes Huhn (oder Hahn ...) findet seinen Korn 












Ich geh dann mal Sig ändern


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so bin dann mal bike putzen


 
Ich hätt da auch noch eins


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ja und Nein
> 
> Bin in der Schweiz (ja) und je nach Wetter und Schnee in den Bergen oder hier in der Nähe von Zürich.
> Habe jedoch noch keine konkreten Pläne.



Ich hab` immer noch das Problem mir in Zürich was kaufen zu wollen. Jetzt am WE hätte ich wohl Gelegenheit hin zu kommen.

Habe eben bei dem entsprechenden Laden angerufen: Samstag hat sie von 11 bis 16 Uhr offen, Sonn- und Montag zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab` immer noch das Problem mir in Zürich was kaufen zu wollen. Jetzt am WE hätte ich wohl Gelegenheit hin zu kommen.
> 
> Habe eben bei dem entsprechenden Laden angerufen: Samstag hat sie von 11 bis 16 Uhr offen, Sonn- und Montag zu.


 
Wie kommst du dann?? Mit Zug, Rad, Auto, Chopper, Boot, per Pedes ...


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie kommst du dann?? Mit Zug, Rad, Auto, Chopper, Boot, per Pedes ...



Ich dachte per Pedes... 

Ich würde bei jemandem im Auto mit fahren und hätte mein Rad dabei.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich dachte per Pedes...
> 
> Ich würde bei jemandem im Auto mit fahren und hätte mein Rad dabei.


 
heisst? Anreise Freitag Abreise Sonntag???


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Wäre doch auch mal was für einen Plauscherausflug

http://www.altarezia.eu/_ger/Events/scheda_evento.cfm?IDScheda=53


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> heisst? Anreise Freitag Abreise Sonntag???



Anreise Samstag, Abreise Montag.


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wäre doch auch mal was für einen Plauscherausflug
> 
> http://www.altarezia.eu/_ger/Events/scheda_evento.cfm?IDScheda=53



sind in den 200  die Massagen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2007)

jetzt lösen schon ausländer die k-frage  

und das alles, während ich mit dem bike auf dem heimweg war  

na ja, hauptsache net schon widder de maggo  

glühstrumpf in die schwiez


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

@Fux: wie sieht es wettertechnich denn in der Heimat aus?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Anreise Samstag, Abreise Montag.


 
sag dir Morgen bescheid, da ich Sonntag lose zum Essen (ich koche) mit meiner Nachbarschaft verabredet bin. Muss das nochmal verifizieren 

ansonsten ist es kein Problem bei mir zu Übernachten ..... obwohl, Ratte macht sich rar und ist nicht mehr gelesen, seit Samstag auch keine Einträge im Winterpokal


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sag dir Morgen bescheid, da ich Sonntag lose zum Essen (ich koche) mit meiner Nachbarschaft verabredet bin. Muss das nochmal verifizieren
> 
> ansonsten ist es kein Problem bei mir zu Übernachten ..... obwohl, Ratte macht sich rar und ist nicht mehr gelesen, seit Samstag auch keine Einträge im Winterpokal



ok  

was hast Du mit ihr gemacht?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Dezember 2007)

ei gude!

heut muss ich nicht direkt wieder weg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Dezember 2007)

iggi: bist du mitlerweile mal "damit" gefahren?


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier, nimm meins mit!!!





Breezler schrieb:


> Hau rin





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hätt da auch noch eins



nur her damit
akzeptiere bar sowie alle gänigen kreditkarten 
Gerd deins putz ich für umme, hast mir ja auch en laufrad geliehen   ...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt lösen schon ausländer die k-frage
> 
> und das alles, während ich mit dem bike auf dem heimweg war
> 
> ...


 

Das ist die langsame Schweiz, ich mach mich jetzt erst auf die Heimfahrt


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nur her damit
> akzeptiere bar sowie alle gänigen kreditkarten
> *Gerd deins putz ich für umme*, hast mir ja auch en laufrad geliehen  ...


 
aaaha und die Ausländer werden wieder benachteiligt


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... ich mach mich jetzt erst auf die Heimfahrt



jetzt schon?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nur her damit
> akzeptiere bar sowie alle gänigen kreditkarten
> Gerd deins putz ich für umme, hast mir ja auch en laufrad geliehen   ...





mzaskar schrieb:


> aaaha und die Ausländer werden wieder benachteiligt



Ich wollte schon gerade sagen: Kreditkarten gibt mir keiner und das bisschen Bares, welches ich manchmal habe, ist eigentlich immer schon sauber! 

EDIT: ...und Gläubigern versprochen!


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aaaha und die Ausländer werden wieder benachteiligt



@mzaskar: was ich noch sagen wollte: ne neue XT-Kurbel hab` ich noch rum fliegen!  Kette und Kassette aber auch nur Shimano (XT, HG93).


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> jetzt schon?!


 
Ich bin ja auch schon zu der Zeit auf der A****, wenn du noch von sich selbst aus- und aufräumenden Kisten träumst


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar: was ich noch sagen wollte: ne neue XT-Kurbel hab` ich noch rum fliegen!  Kette und Kassette aber auch nur Shimano (XT, HG93).


 
Geb am Freitag mein Rad mal beim LBD ab. Sieht noch nicht so wüst aus. Evtl. hält es denn Winter noch und ich mache im Frühling alles schön und neu 

Aber danke für das Angebot ..... evtl. komme ich nochmal darauf zurück


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch schon zu der Zeit auf der A****, wenn du noch von sich selbst aus- und aufräumenden Kisten träumst



  

Zu Hause lese ich gerade den letzten Harry Potter. In der Stadt frage ich schon immer nach der Winkelgasse und dem Laden von Olivander!!!


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon gerade sagen: Kreditkarten gibt mir keiner und das bisschen Bares, welches ich manchmal habe, ist eigentlich immer schon sauber!
> 
> EDIT: ...und Gläubigern versprochen!


 
sollst dich nicht alles an die ^Kirche spenden


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Zu Hause lese ich gerade den letzten Harry Potter. In der Stadt frage ich schon immer nach der Winkelgasse und dem Laden von Olivander!!!


 
Harry Potter   was ist das  ist Pott nicht illegal ¨

pass auf was du machst, nicht dass du nicht mehr plauschen darfst


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geb am Freitag mein Rad mal beim LBD ab. Sieht noch nicht so wüst aus. Evtl. hält es denn Winter noch und ich mache im Frühling alles schön und neu
> 
> Aber danke für das Angebot ..... evtl. komme ich nochmal darauf zurück



Ich werde im Winter mehrere Satz verschleißen...  Wenn der Antrieb erst mal richtig verschlissen ist, springt die Kette beim Reintreten und beim Schalten wird sie mit hoch gezogen...


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sollst dich nicht alles an die ^Kirche spenden



guck ma, da is ein r zwischen dem e und dem n: Gläubige*r*n!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Harry Potter   was ist das  ist Pott nicht illegal ¨
> ...



Ganz böses Foul! 

EDIT: Die Winkelgasse ist die Zauberer-Einkaufsmeile in London und Olivander ist der Zauberstab-Hersteller und -Verkäufer.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2007)

Hab glaub ich nen anschiss von rickman bekommen...lach


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Fux: wie sieht es wettertechnich denn in der Heimat aus?



dunkel


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hab glaub ich nen anschiss von rickman bekommen...lach



bist du eigentlich grade auf


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dunkel



na gut, es ist (noch) trocken


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dunkel


 



wissefux schrieb:


> na gut, es ist (noch) trocken


 Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dunkel



Sehr Dunkel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> na gut, es ist (noch) trocken



Stimmt


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ganz böses Foul!
> 
> EDIT: Die Winkelgasse ist die Zauberer-Einkaufsmeile in London und Olivander ist der Zauberstab-Hersteller und -Verkäufer.



du ließt harry potter???
teil 7???   


cool  
will mir den schon die ganze zeit holen komm aber nicht dazu 

des einzige, was es in der winkelgasse nicht gibt ist en ordentlicherr radladen tztztz wie halten die das ohne aus


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> bist du eigentlich grade auf



nichtraucher, kann also nicht sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

@Lugga: Was haste denn angestellt?


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> du ließt harry potter???
> teil 7???
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. Die ersten hatte ich verschlungen!  Der fünfte bremste meinen Enthusiasmus und den sechsten fand ich nicht mehr so toll.  Mit dem siebten bin ich mittlerweile halb durch. Neues hat es nicht gegeben. Mal schauen, ob wenigsten wirklich alle losen Fäden zusammengeführt werden.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

hoi Spinnche 

sorry konnt ich mir nicht verkneife 

bin am WE frei, Wie es Wetter wird weiss ich allerdings ned


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Lugga: Was haste denn angestellt?



ähhhhhh, tja, hab mich gehen lassen im winterpokal laberfred

kannst dir aj mal dir letzten zwei seiten anschauen....war etwas off topic


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ähhhhhh, tja, hab mich gehen lassen im winterpokal laberfred
> 
> kannst dir aj mal dir letzten zwei seiten anschauen....war etwas off topic



quasi ansatzlos aus der Hüfte geschossen


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hoi Spinnche
> 
> sorry konnt ich mir nicht verkneife
> 
> bin am WE frei, Wie es Wetter wird weiss ich allerdings ned



  

Werde das nachher mal mit meinem Chauffeur festmachen! Einen Montag-Termin habe ich schon verschoben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja. Die ersten hatte ich verschlungen!  Der fünfte bremste meinen Enthusiasmus und den sechsten fand ich nicht mehr so toll.  Mit dem siebten bin ich mittlerweile halb durch. Neues hat es nicht gegeben. Mal schauen, ob wenigsten wirklich alle losen Fäden zusammengeführt werden.



stimmt
1-4 waren die besten
5 war teild ziemlich langweilig 
un im 6. wars teilweise zu viel, was passiet ist und teilweise bissi zu wirr gut fand ichn trotzdem genau den 5

aber trotzdem 1-4 sin sehr gut, die ander NUR gut


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Dezember 2007)

@ iggi: tausche HP3 gegen HP4 (film)


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ iggi: tausche HP3 gegen HP4 (film)



geht klar


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> iggi: bist du mitlerweile mal "damit" gefahren?



@iggi: un, was is nu? *neugier*


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

coole Sache sah gestern eine Doku ueber Neil Young und danach eine ueber Deep Purple und die Entstehung von Machine Head 

Yeeaaahhhhh Hab schonmal Ohrstöpsel an die Nachbarn verteilt


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Dezember 2007)

hey ihr plauscher, vielfahrer, schweizer und züchtige taunusbiker,

hoffe ihr seit wohlauf und guter dinge. besondere grüße an:

luca, maggo, hakan, caro, crazy und zaskar.

so, und jetzt gehe ich wieder.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey ihr plauscher, vielfahrer, schweizer und züchtige taunusbiker,
> 
> hoffe ihr seit wohlauf und guter dinge. besondere grüße an:
> 
> ...



Gruesse ... hoffe es geht dir gut und deine Bikeentscheidung ist weise


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @iggi: un, was is nu? *neugier*



die lampe.... joa
bin am dienstag mit der in die schule gefahren    
d.h. auch übern schulhof.... 

fazit : schwer aber hell


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ähhhhhh, tja, hab mich gehen lassen im winterpokal laberfred
> 
> kannst dir aj mal dir letzten zwei seiten anschauen....war etwas off topic



Ne danke, soviel ist mir der Spass dann doch nicht wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nichtraucher, kann also nicht sein



echt  

mega


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die lampe.... joa
> bin am dienstag mit der in die schule gefahren
> d.h. auch übern schulhof....
> 
> fazit : schwer aber hell





Ich überantworte mich mal wieder der Nacht.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> echt
> 
> mega



ja ja was macht man nicht alles für nen macker


----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

Melde mich zurück vom Homeride. Bei Oberreifenberg mal schön in den Regen gekommen. Also. Perfektes Wetter


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Dezember 2007)

so ich mach mal langsam meine geschihausaufgaben 
gn8 @ all


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja ja was macht man nicht alles für nen macker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Dezember 2007)

GN8 @All 

Bis Morgen und schlaft recht schön


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Dezember 2007)

so, ich verzieh mich dann auch mal in die Federn. Gute Nacht @ all  (heut komm ich wenigstens zum gn8 sagen  )


----------



## Breezler (5. Dezember 2007)

Bin dann auch wech


----------



## caroka (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich auch


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich auch



Gud´s Nächtle

hab noch einen roten vor mir kann noch nicht ins Bett


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

Mein Essen wird grad warm und meine Waschmaschine ist auch noch nicht fertig. Bin also auch noch etwas wach! 

Meine Heimfahrt war toll!  Am Rhein ging zwar fast gar kein Wind mehr, im Feld, also auf dem größten Teil der Strecke hatte ich den Wind aber genau im Rücken (SW).  Einziger Wermuthstropfen: Obwohl ich mittlerweile schon wieder eine Lage weniger trage, war mir kochheiß...


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Essen wird grad warm und meine Waschmaschine ist auch noch nicht fertig. Bin also auch noch etwas wach!
> 
> Meine Heimfahrt war toll!  Am Rhein ging zwar fast gar kein Wind mehr, im Feld, also auf dem größten Teil der Strecke hatte ich den Wind aber genau im Rücken (SW).  Einziger Wermuthstropfen: Obwohl ich mittlerweile schon wieder eine Lage weniger trage, war mir kochheiß...



das sind die Wechseljahre


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2007)

Musik gegen shakira

PJ Harvey - The Darker Days of me & him


----------



## Arachne (5. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Musik gegen shakira
> 
> PJ Harvey - The Darker Days of me & him



Hey, hab` mich schon auf Deep Purple und Neil Young gefreut!


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Mache gerade Youtube song hopping 

Grosser Sport


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL9xOLpwI0I


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hey, hab` mich schon auf Deep Purple und Neil Young gefreut!



das war gestern
heute ist Stranglers, Stiff Little Fingers, epeche Mode ...


für dich DP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZSnAkQc4c&feature=related
und 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQWrMA4AVko&feature=related


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

und nochmal Neil Young 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-wHzlfLKbM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRhTXPmjkzk&feature=related

enjoy and good night


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen 

Ist das noch dunkel draussen *gähn*

und warum ist der Polargurt Morgens immer so kalt 

Frohes schaffen

S.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Frohes schaffen



Wünsch' mir doch nicht so was Böses


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,

 Ich Rabenmutter..........
Da stellen die Kinder die Stiefel abends vor die Tür..........wie gut, dass ich mich mit Radio wecken lasse und dass mir der Moderator ins Ohr geflüstert hat, dass heute Nikolaus ist.  Als ich wieder in die Wohnung wollte, standen die Beiden schon hinter mir Schlange.  So haben sich die Kinder nicht nur freuen können, sondern wir hatten auch noch was zu lachen.  Der Tag fing schon mal gut an.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

ach deswegen waren meinen Schuhe am Morgen zu klein


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wünsch' mir doch nicht so was Böses


 
Aber a***** macht Spass


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...und warum ist der Polargurt Morgens immer so kalt
> ...



Guten Morgen,

manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, er wird überhaupt nicht mehr trocken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

So gut in FFM angekommen, trocken und nicht zu kalt


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber arbeiten macht Spass




guten morgen

hab durst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

Habe übrigens Antwort vom Hambacher, er plant, ein Bike mitzubringen, insofern wird es voraussichtlich am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr eine Tour ab fbh geben


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> hab durst


 
auch Durst hab 

" Smoke on the water ...... bababaaaa baabaababa "


----------



## wondermike (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber a******* macht Spass



Wenn das der Maggo sieht...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich Rabenmutter..........
> Da stellen die Kinder die Stiefel abends vor die Tür..........wie gut, dass ich mich mit Radio wecken lasse und dass mir der Moderator ins Ohr geflüstert hat, dass heute Nikolaus ist.  Als ich wieder in die Wohnung wollte, standen die Beiden schon hinter mir Schlange.  So haben sich die Kinder nicht nur freuen können, sondern wir hatten auch noch was zu lachen.  Der Tag fing schon mal gut an.


Eine echte Rabenmutter hätte die Süssigkeiten vor der Tür selbst verdrückt und ihren Kindern laut rülpsend die leeren Packungen überreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... insofern wird es voraussichtlich am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr eine Tour ab fbh geben



vielleicht schaff ich es auch mal wieder ...


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ich Rabenmutter..........
> Da stellen die Kinder die Stiefel abends vor die Tür..........wie gut, dass ich mich mit Radio wecken lasse und dass mir der Moderator ins Ohr geflüstert hat, dass heute Nikolaus ist.  Als ich wieder in die Wohnung wollte, standen die Beiden schon hinter mir Schlange.  So haben sich die Kinder nicht nur freuen können, sondern wir hatten auch noch was zu lachen.  Der Tag fing schon mal gut an.



t****** M***!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2007)

Rickmann hat meine beiträge im WP forum einfach gelöscht


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So gut in FFM angekommen, trocken und nicht zu kalt



noch zwei Grad wärmer und ich fahre wieder ärmellos!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Rickmann hat meine beiträge im WP forum einfach gelöscht



... lese ja nicht (mehr) im WP-Forum, ist aber normal.

Bei "verbalen Entgleisungen" werden die Posts gelöscht und der Autor kriegt die gelbe Karte


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> noch zwei Grad wärmer und ich fahre wieder ärmellos!



kurze hose geht schon wieder aufm heimweg


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> auch Durst hab
> 
> " Smoke on the water ...... bababaaaa baabaababa "


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kurze hose geht schon wieder aufm heimweg


 
brrrrrrr nee dad geht nu gar nich


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> brrrrrrr nee dad geht nu gar nich



Was für Temperaturen herrschen denn gerade so bei Dir? Ist es auch so naß, wie hier?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... lese ja nicht (mehr) im WP-Forum, ist aber normal.
> 
> Bei "verbalen Entgleisungen" werden die Posts gelöscht und der Autor kriegt die gelbe Karte



es gab keine verbalen entgleisungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (6. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Rickmann hat meine beiträge im WP forum einfach gelöscht


Daran sieht man das ausgerechnet die größten Maulhelden im Meckerfred totale mimosen sind. - war aber auch starker tobac, uwe 

Stell mir grad vor, wie panzerfaust und die Achse des Bösen rumjammern beim rickman wie ungerecht sie behandelt wurden von dem bösen bösen lugga.

Mir kommen die Tränen.

Aber besser ist es schon alleine wegen der Schlüpfrigkeiten mit Blasen etc, lesen ja auch viele Kinder hier drin.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So gut in FFM angekommen, trocken und nicht zu kalt



Bin gut beim Latte M. angekommen, schaumig und nicht zu heiß  

Guten Morgen, Läuse-Niko


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Daran sieht man das ausgerechnet die größten Maulhelden im Meckerfred totale mimosen sind. - war aber auch starker tobac, uwe
> 
> Stell mir grad vor, wie panzerfaust und die Achse des Bösen rumjammern beim rickman wie ungerecht sie behandelt wurden von dem bösen bösen lugga.
> 
> ...



ich bin halt ein ganz böser  es hat aber auch welche gegeben die das geschriebene unterhaltsam fanden


----------



## fUEL (6. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich bin halt ein ganz böser  es hat aber auch welche gegeben die das geschriebene unterhaltsam fanden


JAAAAAAAAAAAA KANN SEIN


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bin gut beim Latte M. angekommen, schaumig und nicht zu heiß
> 
> Guten Morgen, Läuse-Niko



Hallo Nikohirsch, ist bei Dir auch so dunkel, wie hier?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> es gab keine verbalen entgleisungen...



Ach so 



fUEL schrieb:


> - war aber auch starker tobac, uwe



Was denn jetzt?


----------



## fUEL (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so
> 
> 
> 
> Was denn jetzt?


DIE WOLLTEN HALT NICHT AKZEPTIEREN DAS UWE EIN TOLLER KERL IST DER NICHT NÖTIG HAT ZU POSEN UND FAKEN


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hallo Nikohirsch, ist bei Dir auch so dunkel, wie hier?



Nee, ich bin so lange im Bett geblieben, bis sich die Augen von alleine geöffnet haben.............


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nee, ich bin so lange im Bett geblieben, bis sich die Augen von alleine geöffnet haben.............



 meine Augen sind auch auf. Aber egal wohin ich draußen schaue, ist es dunkel grau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Nee, ich bin so lange im Bett geblieben, bis sich die Augen von alleine geöffnet haben.............



Faule Sau!!!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Faule Sau!!!



Immer und gerne!!!


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was für Temperaturen herrschen denn gerade so bei Dir? Ist es auch so naß, wie hier?


 
Heut war es warm  nicht für kurze Hosen, aber wärmer als gestern 

Nass wird es wohl etwas werden zum WE, hätte aber ne Alternative

http://www.lugano-tourism.ch/framework/DesktopDefault.aspx?menu_id=1964&old_menu_id=1964&ssm=1

Allerdings ist dann Sonntag um 5 die Nacht vorbei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Allerdings ist dann Sonntag um 5 die Nacht vorbei



Das ist genau das Richtige für Gerdi unseren Frühaufsteher


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> meine Augen sind auch auf. Aber egal wohin ich draußen schaue, ist es dunkel grau...


 
Mach die Rollläden auf und raus mit dir .... fauler Sagg


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> DIE WOLLTEN HALT NICHT AKZEPTIEREN DAS UWE EIN TOLLER KERL IST DER NICHT NÖTIG HAT ZU POSEN UND FAKEN



wo ist ein toller kerl ? 


aber das der rickmann da drauf abgefahren ist...*lach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

... schade, ich werd's wohl nie erfahren, was da abgegangen ist


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Richtige für Gerdi unseren Frühaufsteher





mzaskar schrieb:


> Mach die Rollläden auf und raus mit dir .... fauler Sagg





mzaskar schrieb:


> Heut war es warm  nicht für kurze Hosen, aber wärmer als gestern
> 
> Nass wird es wohl etwas werden zum WE, hätte aber ne Alternative
> 
> ...



Bin da super gerne dabei!!!


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... schade, ich werd's wohl nie erfahren, was da abgegangen ist



Ich fand`s auch nicht so schlimm. War aber halt schon persönlich und Du erinnerst Dich sicherlich an die letzte Löschaktion...


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Faule Sau!!!





mzaskar schrieb:


> Mach die Rollläden auf und raus mit dir .... fauler Sagg



@wahltho: ungefähr so persönlich.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin da super gerne dabei!!!


 
sind halt 3 Stunden Zugfahrt, oder Auto ein Weg  was es kostet weiss ich auch nicht so genau

Aber laut Wetterbericht ist dort eher mit Sonnenschein und trockenen Wegen zu rechnen. 

http://www.meteoschweiz.admin.ch/web/de/wetter.html

S:


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sind halt 3 Stunden Zugfahrt, oder Auto ein Weg  was es kostet weiss ich auch nicht so genau
> 
> Aber laut Wetterbericht ist dort eher mit Sonnenschein und trockenen Wegen zu rechnen.
> 
> ...



Sonntag hat zu 90% das schlechteste Wetter in den nächsten vier Tagen.  Aber trotzdem: 

Wie wäre es mit Route eins und zwei? Schwierigkeit mittel, ca. 600Hm und 23km. 

Meinst Du mit Kosten die Fahrt? Bin mal von Zürich nach Lugano. War moderat.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sonntag hat zu 90% das schlechteste Wetter in den nächsten vier Tagen.  Aber trotzdem:
> 
> Wie wäre es mit Route eins und zwei? Schwierigkeit mittel, ca. 600Hm und 23km.
> 
> Meinst Du mit Kosten die Fahrt? Bin mal von Zürich nach Lugano. War moderat.


 
Mit Aussicht auf den See 

2. Klasse, Einfache Fahrt 61.00


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mit Aussicht auf den See
> 
> 2. Klasse, Einfache Fahrt 61.00



oha, da wären Spritkosten wohl deutlich niedriger!?


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oha, da wären Spritkosten wohl deutlich niedriger!?


 
wir können uns auch den Sprit teilen ...... ich hab eh 1/2 Tax, zahle also nur 54 CHF für ne Tageskarte hin und Rück


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Ort            zeit  km höhe       Ort          zeit   km    höhe
Gattikon ZH 0:00 0.   0           Lugano TI 2:17 219.2 325


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

@ Arachne

hier kannst du dir die Umgebung um Zürich in einer Topokarte anschauen

http://www.swissgeo.ch


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Hmmmm hmmmmm$

wo treibt sich eigentlich das Labortier auf Freigang rum   

*Haaaalllllllooooooo*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmmm hmmmmm$
> 
> wo treibt sich eigentlich das Labortier auf Freigang rum
> 
> *Haaaalllllllooooooo*



Weiss auch nicht, hab' Ihr heute mal 'ne PN geschrieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weiss auch nicht, hab' Ihr heute mal 'ne PN geschrieben



'Tschuldigung: SM natürlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

YEAH!!! - Wieder fett selbst zitiert


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wir können uns auch den Sprit teilen ...... ich hab eh 1/2 Tax, zahle also nur 54 CHF für ne Tageskarte hin und Rück





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ort            zeit  km höhe       Ort          zeit   km    höhe
> Gattikon ZH 0:00 0.   0           Lugano TI 2:17 219.2 325



Wir können natürlich auch trotzdem mit dem Zug fahren. Wie es Dir lieber ist!


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir können natürlich auch trotzdem mit dem Zug fahren. Wie es Dir lieber ist!


 
Mit die Car etwas flexibler  muss ich aber nicht heute entscheiden 

Wann bist du ungefähr in Zürich??? mit dem Snowboarden bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren, da ich noch einkaufen und solche Sachen machen muss. Wenn fahre ich erst gegen 12 oder 13 Uhr los ....... Wenn du dann schon da bist, kann ich dir den Schlüssel geben, oder sollte ich nicht Boarden gehen, könnten wir dein Zeugs einkaufen und ne Runde drehen.

Denke daran, die meisten Geschäfte in Zürich machen Samstag schon früh (16:00 Uhr) oder gar noch früher zu. Könnte natürlich sein, dass wegen Advent, Weihnachten und so länger offen ist.....


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mit die Car etwas flexibler  muss ich aber nicht heute entscheiden
> 
> Wann bist du ungefähr in Zürich??? mit dem Snowboarden bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren, da ich noch einkaufen und solche Sachen machen muss. Wenn fahre ich erst gegen 12 oder 13 Uhr los ....... Wenn du dann schon da bist, kann ich dir den Schlüssel geben, oder sollte ich nicht Boarden gehen, könnten wir dein Zeugs einkaufen und ne Runde drehen.
> 
> Denke daran, die meisten Geschäfte in Zürich machen Samstag schon früh (16:00 Uhr) oder gar noch früher zu. Könnte natürlich sein, dass wegen Advent, Weihnachten und so länger offen ist.....



Wie you will, klar würde ich den halben Sprit übernehmen!  

Wichtig ist mir Samstag bis 16 Uhr in der Gemeindestraße gewesen zu sein!  Schwarzenbach und Sprüngli könnte ich auch noch am Montag überfallen. Habe leider noch keine Rückmeldung, wann mein Kumpel los möchte. Ich wäre gerne schon um die Mittagszeit da.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie you will, klar würde ich den halben Sprit übernehmen!
> 
> Wichtig ist mir Samstag bis 16 Uhr in der Gemeindestraße gewesen zu sein!  Schwarzenbach und Sprüngli könnte ich auch noch am Montag überfallen. Habe leider noch keine Rückmeldung, wann mein Kumpel los möchte. Ich wäre gerne schon um die Mittagszeit da.


 
You've got mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> You've got mail





You`ve got sms?


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

Das Wetter da draußen ist eklig (es regnet...)!


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Wetter da draußen ist eklig (es regnet...)!


 
Nö, es regnet nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Wetter da draußen ist eklig (es regnet...)!



... in Strömen...

und gemäß Regenradar wird das noch schlimmer


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Dezember 2007)

mosche! 
das wetter is irh....


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

@ Arachne

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4281431&postcount=195

nochwas für Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... in Strömen...
> 
> und gemäß Regenradar wird das noch schlimmer



 Dann werden das heute bei mir nicht mehr als acht WPPs...


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4281431&postcount=195
> 
> nochwas für Sonntag



die Bilder sehen geil aus!  Ich finde nur nicht die Tourenbeschreibung.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Dezember 2007)

*geschichteundfranzösischlern*


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> die Bilder sehen geil aus!  Ich finde nur nicht die Tourenbeschreibung.


 
Es gibt keine


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *geschichteundfranzösischlern*



Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gibt keine



Aha, na, wenn Du die Strecken trotzdem findest...


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

374!


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg!



danke  
werd ich brauchen....
geschi kommen ca 35Jahre dran   
(volle Jahre --> deutsche Nationalbewegung un Gründung des Kaiserreichs)   

un Französisch sprech ich kein Ton   

mach das wieder getreu dem Motto 1
,,Mit dem geringsten Einsatz, den höchst möglichen Erfolg zu erreichen,,
und Motto 2
,,Sicheres Auftreten bei totaler Ahnungslosigkeit,,


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 374!



Wie wird denn WEschweizBIKEwetter? Kannste da ügerhaupt biken?


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> 
> un Französisch sprech ich kein Ton



ich dachte, da muß man nur bla...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wie wird denn WEschweizBIKEwetter? Kannste da ügerhaupt biken?



Klar, kann ich bei jedem Wetter...  Sonntag im Tessin wird es bestimmt besser als Sams- und Montag bei Zürich.


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das Wetter da draußen ist eklig (es regnet...)!





wahltho schrieb:


> ... in Strömen...
> 
> und gemäß Regenradar wird das noch schlimmer



ich habs hinner mir


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich habs hinner mir



...und, wie war`s?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, kann ich bei jedem Wetter...  Sonntag im Tessin wird es bestimmt besser als Sams- und Montag bei Zürich.



Zürich Sa max. 5°


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Zürich Sa max. 5°



Naja, bei uns soll es auch kühler werden.  Und ich hab` ja dann wahrscheinlich schon meine neue Kanne!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Zürich Sa max. 5°



SO im Tessin wird es auch nur 2° wärmer als in der übrigen Schwyz, also max. 9°


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> SO im Tessin wird es auch nur 2° wärmer als in der übrigen Schwyz, also max. 9°



Magst Du mir das Vorhaben ausreden? 

Habe eben nochmal angerufen: sie hat viele Kannen da!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Magst Du mir das Vorhaben ausreden?
> 
> Habe eben nochmal angerufen: sie hat viele Kannen da!



Niemals!!! Aber man kann ja auch CityBiken............mit Kulinarischen Zielen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Dezember 2007)

Wann willste denn da sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Niemals!!! Aber man kann ja auch CityBiken............mit Kulinarischen Zielen



Samstag ja, da würde ich gerne mal wieder zum Käsefondue!  Sonntag ruft aber dann doch das Tessin... 

Heute Abend gibt es im sei-un-do eine Vernissage!


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wann willste denn da sein?



Mittag wäre toll, a) macht der Laden um 16 Uhr zu und b) könnte man dann noch `ne Tour machen.  Also bis 15:30 Uhr ist ein Muß! Alles früher wäre nett, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## arkonis (6. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> danke
> werd ich brauchen....
> geschi kommen ca 35Jahre dran
> (volle Jahre --> deutsche Nationalbewegung un Gründung des Kaiserreichs)
> ...


 

die Spiker wachsen monoton steigend mit der Anzahl des Schuljahres an


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Dezember 2007)

ei gude !

heut hab ich bissl Zeit, und die werd ich wohl vorerst mal mit Aufräumen und dann mit Schlaf nachholen verbringen


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude !
> 
> heut hab ich bissl Zeit, und die werd ich wohl vorerst mal mit Aufräumen und dann mit Schlaf nachholen verbringen



wie soll das denn erst werden, wenn Du mal einen eigenen Haushalt führen mußt?


----------



## ratte (6. Dezember 2007)

Keine Sorge, lebe noch.

Mit der Zeit und Lust zum Plauschen haperts allerdings ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und, wie war`s?



super , ich geh jetzt noch mal raus ....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Dezember 2007)

Glei gibt es NR.......................NIKolausRAClette...........


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> super , ich geh jetzt noch mal raus ....



kann man das super eigentlich auch präziesieren? So in der Art wie naß es z.B. auf der Straße so ist.


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Glei gibt es NR.......................NIKolausRAClette...........



Hmm, auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Samstag ja, da würde ich gerne mal wieder zum Käsefondue!  Sonntag ruft aber dann doch das Tessin...
> 
> Heute Abend gibt es im sei-un-do eine Vernissage!



Käsefondue kannst de haben 


das dann auch ohne Senf


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, lebe noch.
> 
> Mit der Zeit und Lust zum Plauschen haperts allerdings ein wenig.



Schön dich mal wieder zu lesen 

Wenn auch nur kurz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> @wahltho: ungefähr so persönlich.



Danke, jetzt weiss ich Bescheid  

@Lugga: Du machst aber auch Sachen...

... wie kannst Du Dich denn so aufführen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie soll das denn erst werden, wenn Du mal einen eigenen Haushalt führen mußt?



ich hoff ja das ich, wenn es soweit ist, nicht mehr so einen Stress habe mit hin und herfahren usw. sondern schon jemand da ist wenn ich heimkomm  ich bin nicht gern allein, solang bleib ich halt bei Mama wohnen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich habs hinner mir



Ich auch


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hoff ja das ich, wenn es soweit ist, nicht mehr so einen Stress habe mit hin und herfahren usw. sondern schon jemand da ist wenn ich heimkomm  ich bin nicht gern allein, solang bleib ich halt bei Mama wohnen



Hahaha, Träumer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Dezember 2007)

Träume sind doch was schönes 

apropo Träume, ich begeb mich mal ins Traumland  gute Nacht alle zsamme


----------



## Maggo (6. Dezember 2007)

morsche ihr säcke. gabs was wichtiges?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche ihr säcke. gabs was wichtiges?



Mahlzeit Du Wicht, nix wirklich wichtiges, Lugga hat den WP-Laber-Fred etwas aufgemischt und wurde von rikman gemaßregelt, Gerdi fährt wohl dieses w/ nach Zürich, morgen abend ist fressen angesacht, aber das weisste ja schon und Samstag 11:00 Uhr gibt's ne Tour u.a. mit dem Hambacher ab fbh...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

... achso Dreckswetter haben wir hier auch noch....


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche ihr säcke. gabs was wichtiges?



nichts anderes, laß Dir nichts anderes einreden!


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe übrigens Antwort vom Hambacher, er plant, ein Bike mitzubringen, insofern wird es voraussichtlich am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr eine Tour ab fbh geben



Mist und ich kann nicht.


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kann man das super eigentlich auch präziesieren?



kann man, muß man aber nicht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche ihr säcke. gabs was wichtiges?



Ja! Schön, daß Du wieder da bist  Ich brauch Dich zum Entlüften  Kommst Du morgen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich brauch Dich zum Entlüften



Wenn's dringend sein sollte, könnt' ich auch behilflich sein, zudem ist morgen bei mir ja Frei-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mist und ich kann nicht.



Grosser Mist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> nichts anderes, laß Dir nichts anderes einreden!



M A U L ! ! ! 

Mist, jetzt hab ich auch schon dieses Caps-Lock-Tasten-Alzheimer


----------



## wondermike (6. Dezember 2007)

So. Jetzt wird aufgeräumt. Mit den ganzen Winterpokal-Cheatern und dem ganzen anderen Gesocks. Aber morgen ist erstmal die Firma dran.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> So. Jetzt wird aufgeräumt. Mit den ganzen Winterpokal-Cheatern und dem ganzen anderen Gesocks. Aber morgen ist erstmal die Firma dran.



M O N S T E R G E I L ! ! ! 

Hast' Du Dir das Teil echt besorgt


----------



## wondermike (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> M O N S T E R G E I L ! ! !
> 
> Hast' Du Dir das Teil echt besorgt



Yo. Konnte ich einfach nicht dran vorbeilaufen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Dezember 2007)

so ich bin wieder hier! in meinem re.....*lach*
theoriestunde war wieder richtig lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn's dringend sein sollte, könnt' ich auch behilflich sein, zudem ist morgen bei mir ja Frei-tag



Danke, aber ich bin morgen nur 4Std zu Hause, und Maggo wollte vielleicht zu mir kommen.................


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Yo. Konnte ich einfach nicht dran vorbeilaufen.



Wo gabs das denn? 

Hab's bisher nur zum Bestellen im I-net gesehen


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Eine echte Rabenmutter hätte die Süssigkeiten vor der Tür selbst verdrückt und ihren Kindern laut rülpsend die leeren Packungen überreicht.


 Okay, bin ich noch weit von entfernt.  



Arachne schrieb:


> t****** M***!


Das wird mir ewig nachhängen. Übrigens, sie sagen es nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich bin morgen nur 4Std zu Hause, und Maggo wollte vielleicht zu mir kommen.................



Dann nicht 

... aber Bitte für das Angebot


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Dezember 2007)

mein spicker in französisch umfasst ganze 200Wörter


----------



## wondermike (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo gabs das denn?
> 
> Hab's bisher nur zum Bestellen im I-net gesehen



Gab's beim Karstadt. Wollte eigentlich nur in die CD-Abteilung...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Gab's beim Karstadt. Wollte eigentlich nur in die CD-Abteilung...



Quanta Costa?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

@Caro: Wie wär's denn morgen mit 'nem Ründchen?


----------



## wondermike (6. Dezember 2007)

Dswansisch Öre.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Dswansisch Öre.



Iss ja 'ne schnäppsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro: Wie wär's denn morgen mit 'nem Ründchen?


Geht leider nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Geht leider nicht.



Schade, schade, wirklich ganz furchtbar schade


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schade, schade, wirklich ganz furchtbar schade



 Jetzt fühl ich mich aber ein bisschen veräppelt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt fühl ich mich aber ein bisschen veräppelt.



Was soll ich denn sagen, ich hab' Frei-Tag und keiner hat Zeit mit mir zu biken


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mein spicker in französisch umfasst ganze 200Wörter



sin doch 250


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn sagen, ich hab' Frei-Tag und keiner hat Zeit mit mir zu biken



hmmmhmmm könntest ja auf die A***** gehen quasi inkognito


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn sagen, ich hab' Frei-Tag und keiner hat Zeit mit mir zu biken



Kann ich gut nachempfinden. Ich hab auch meist Zeit, wenn alle anderen noch arbeiten. Und jetzt wo Du mal frei hast, hab ich kaum Zeit.  
Das Leben ist so ungerecht.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann ich gut nachempfinden. Ich hab auch meist Zeit, wenn alle anderen noch arbeiten. Und jetzt wo Du mal frei hast, hab ich kaum Zeit.
> Das Leben ist so ungerecht.



Gibs zu du wartest nur auf das rosa Plüschteilchen und dann gehst du wieder biken


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Dezember 2007)

ich geh jetzt erstmal ins bett....
*katzeausmbettschmeiß*

machts gut gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibs zu du wartest nur auf das rosa Plüschteilchen und dann gehst du wieder biken


  
Nein, im Dezember beschränke ich mich schon seit Jahren nur auf das Nötigste. Weihnachten ist einfach nur noch stressig.  Nach Neujahr sortier ich mich neu und es geht wieder von neuem los.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt erstmal ins bett....
> *katzeausmbettschmeiß*
> 
> machts gut gn8



Nächtle

bin auch gleich wech, schlaf nachholen


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nächtle
> 
> bin auch gleich wech, schlaf nachholen



Dein Smilie hat mich doch tatsächlich zum Gähnen animiert.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, im Dezember beschränke ich mich schon seit Jahren nur auf das Nötigste. Weihnachten ist einfach nur noch stressig.  Nach Neujahr sortier ich mich neu und es geht wieder von neuem los.



Hört sich nach einem guten Plan an 

Bei mir wird der Januar wohl ruhiger, hoffentlich mit viel Wintersport


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einem guten Plan an
> 
> Bei mir wird der Januar wohl ruhiger, hoffentlich mit viel Wintersport



Ja der Januar ist bei mir auch meist wieder ruhig. Doch ich hab dann wieder neuen Tatendrang für's neue Jahr. Februar und März können sich nochmal ziehen, jenach Wetter. Sobald der Frühling kommt, geht es rund.


----------



## wissefux (6. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn sagen, ich hab' Frei-Tag und keiner hat Zeit mit mir zu biken



nun ja, frei-tag hab ich morgen auch.
aber muß erst mal was am haus mit meinem vadder schaffe. keine ahnung, wie lang mer so brauche tun ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> keine ahnung, wie lang mer so brauche tun ...



Meld' Dich einfach, weiss noch nicht genau wann/wo/wie ich bike, bei dem Wetter wäre eigentlich Grüngürtel die beste Wahl, aber das kostet seine Zeit...


----------



## caroka (6. Dezember 2007)

So, mein Bett ruft. 

GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich komm' mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Dezember 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## wondermike (6. Dezember 2007)

Na dann viel Spaß, Ihr beiden.


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Das wird mir ewig nachhängen. Übrigens, sie sagen es nicht mehr.



Muß sie mal dran erinnern!


----------



## arkonis (7. Dezember 2007)

muste eben noch die Punkte nachtragen, da einmal Alternative Sportarten nicht in Summe stehen können, es gibt immer nur 2 Punkte für >=30


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,

und bin schon wieder weg. Euch allen einen schönen Tag und bis heute Abend. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Muß sie mal dran erinnern!


Ist nicht nötig. Sie brauchen es nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## caroka (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi Maggo, denkst Du dran?


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

gehe mich mal aufhübschen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meld' Dich einfach, weiss noch nicht genau wann/wo/wie ich bike, bei dem Wetter wäre eigentlich Grüngürtel die beste Wahl, aber das kostet seine Zeit...



so viel zeit werd ich sicher nicht haben ...

was soll eigentlich das shit wedder, wenn man schon mal einen echten frei-tag hat   

ich seh mich schon nachher beim hausputz anstatt auf dem bike ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was soll eigentlich das shit wedder,


Immerhin ist der Regen wärmer geworden.  

Ich werd es wohl nachher auch noch für ein Ründchen aufs Bike schaffen. Wann wohin und wie lang weiß ich aber noch nicht und wird von meiner gesundheitichen Konstitution und dem Wetter abhängen. Plane daher eine Solo-Fahrt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin 

@Fux: Grüngürtel wird mir heute auch zu lang, also meld' Dich einfach wenn Du Lust/Zeit zum Biken hast...

... das shice-wetter war ja mit Ansage


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

@ Arachne

buin gerade am suchen wegen Sonntag

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4281493&postcount=197

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4283393&postcount=199

warte auf die RM

unter www.trail.ch

sollte sich auch was finden lassen, Karten vom Tessin habe ich


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi Maggo, denkst Du dran?



ja!

wasn hier heut nicht los????


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Immerhin ist der Regen wärmer geworden.
> 
> Ich werd es wohl nachher auch noch für ein Ründchen aufs Bike schaffen. Wann wohin und wie lang weiß ich aber noch nicht und wird von meiner gesundheitichen Konstitution und dem Wetter abhängen. Plane daher eine Solo-Fahrt.





wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> @Fux: Grüngürtel wird mir heute auch zu lang, also meld' Dich einfach wenn Du Lust/Zeit zum Biken hast...
> 
> ... das shice-wetter war ja mit Ansage



so jungs, ich wär fertig und theoretisch bereit. wenn da net dauernd so nette duschen aus dem westen rüberkämen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

liebster maggo, was ist nun??????


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> liebster maggo, was ist nun??????



warum zitierst du mich und heulst nach maggo


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum zitierst du mich und heulst nach maggo



anerkennungsbedürfnis?  *lach*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> liebster maggo, was ist nun??????





wissefux schrieb:


> warum zitierst du mich und heulst nach maggo



frag ich mich auch....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so jungs, ich wär fertig und theoretisch bereit. wenn da net dauernd so nette duschen aus dem westen rüberkämen ...



Ich werd' heute Spin-Trainern, hab' mir schon zwei Filme aus der Videothek geholt


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich werd' heute Spin-Trainern, hab' mir schon zwei Filme aus der Videothek geholt



na hoffentlich taugen die filme was  

grad kommt die sonne raus ... hmm, das nächste regengebiet ist aber auch schon im anflug ...

ich glaub, ich schaff noch was draussen ...


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> 
> buin gerade am suchen wegen Sonntag
> 
> ...



Moin,

hört sich geil an (Singletrailssingletrailssingletrails)!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> so jungs, ich wär fertig und theoretisch bereit. wenn da net dauernd so nette duschen aus dem westen rüberkämen ...


Hab mich aufgrund von Schlammfaktor und unsicherer Gesundheitslage aufs Ergobike gesetzt. Raus aufs reale Bike geht´s demnach erst morgen wieder.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hört sich geil an (Singletrailssingletrailssingletrails)!


 

Heisst das nich Jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way, ......








http://weihnachtsseiten.fateback.com/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

Die Besucher der Schweiz müssen erstmal ihr Wissen prüfen lassen

http://www.romankoch.ch/geografie/geospiel.asp

Viel Spass


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2007)

Hier wird dauernd von Regen gesprochen!?  Hier scheint seit zehn die Sonne!


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Besucher der Schweiz müssen erstmal ihr Wissen prüfen lassen
> 
> http://www.romankoch.ch/geografie/geospiel.asp
> 
> Viel Spass



Gib zu, da hast nicht mal Du das Kinderspiel geschafft!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gib zu, da hast nicht mal Du das Kinderspiel geschafft!


 

Das finde ich fast noch schwieriger


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier wird dauernd von Regen gesprochen!?  Hier scheint seit zehn die Sonne!


 

Dann geh mal langsam von der Sonnenbank runter


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Raus aufs reale Bike geht´s demnach erst morgen wieder.



gc oder einfach so ?

ich glaub für morgen könnt ich mich auch motivieren ...
jetzt hab ich trotz einigermaßen gutem wetter irgendwie kein bock mehr.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> gc oder einfach so ?


GC. Will aber von hier aus hin fahren.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> GC. Will aber von hier aus hin fahren.


 
Ist aber ganz schön weit von Frankfurt zum GC zu fahren ...... und spielen die ueberhaupt morgen 

GC = Grasshoopers Club Zürich


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist aber ganz schön weit von Frankfurt zum GC zu fahren ...... und spielen die ueberhaupt morgen
> 
> GC = Grasshoopers Club Zürich


 Das ist GC


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin


 
Guten Morgen liebe Schüler und Studenten


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Schüler und Studenten



guten morgen lieber schweizer!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

je suis très fatigué


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

was reimt sich auf Dezember??


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

november!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> november!



un wenn man jetzt noch september weg lässt was gibts dann noch


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

nicht viel würde ich sagen....


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2007)

raus mit der sprache.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2007)

geplemper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2007)

Ute Lemper


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

ember auf emper? das hinkt, aber reimt sich nicht gut.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2007)

Lehm-Bär


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was reimt sich auf Dezember??



kannst Du Dein Bedürfnis mal ein wenig genauer erklären?  (mehr, als nur ein Wort)


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> kannst Du Dein Bedürfnis mal ein wenig genauer erklären?  (mehr, als nur ein Wort)



mein problem ist ich muss ein gedicht schreiben.-..... 
fürn mädl  
gezwungenermaßen


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mein problem ist ich muss ein gedicht schreiben.-.....
> fürn mädl
> gezwungenermaßen


 
nimm eins von Bukowski


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mein problem ist ich muss ein gedicht schreiben.-.....
> fürn mädl
> gezwungenermaßen



ja, und was steht vor Dezember?


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

wie wäre es auf englisch:

first met you in december, the day i'll always remember....


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nimm eins von Bukowski


mhm nee


Arachne schrieb:


> ja, und was steht vor Dezember?


nix bin noch am anfang un hab keine idee


oldrizzo schrieb:


> wie wäre es auf englisch:
> 
> first met you in december, the day i'll always remember....


  soll kein liebesgedicht werden..
aber gute idee


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

Glaube wir müssen ins Tessin, wegen

1. 

 

und 2.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nimm eins von Bukowski



Wieso? Weil sich da nichts reimt?


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mhm nee
> 
> nix bin noch am anfang un hab keine idee
> 
> ...



Wieso überhaupt Dezember?


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

wenn kein liebesgedicht dann...

i try to kill you in december, hate is glowing, true like amber....


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glaube wir müssen ins Tessin, wegen
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube auch!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso überhaupt Dezember?



ka
mir is nichts eingefallen


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wenn kein liebesgedicht dann...
> 
> i try to kill you in december, hate is glowing, true like amber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wenn kein liebesgedicht dann...
> 
> i try to kill you in december, hate is glowing, true like amber....


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

oder du nimmst einen klassiker:

it was the 6th of december, the day i always remember, that was the day, when my anger cries....

refrain: i hit you with a heavy stone

gesungen auf die melodie von: papa was a rolling stone


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wenn kein liebesgedicht dann...
> 
> i try to kill you in december, hate is glowing, true like amber....


 
schwarz oder weiss


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

also
fakt ist: so ein netter mensch aus meinem bio-Lk meinte wichteln zu müssen ( vor den ferien) wichteln= jeder zieht ein zettel  wo der name eines klassenmitgliedes draufsteht.... demjenigen muss man dann was vor weihnachten schenken.... ( das geschieht alles im geheimen)
aber da unserer Lehrerin aus Hamburg kommt meinete sich das wir auf hamburgerisch wichtel können...
zettel ziehen geschenk kaufen UND ein gedicht schreiben, was die gezogene person ungefähr beschreibt, sodass man sie anhand des gedichtes erraten kann....
sooo
mir fällt aber weder ein geschenk nioch ein gedicht ein


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

aber was hat das mit dezember zu tun? ist die person weiss, eiskalt und kommt nur einmal im jahr?


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> aber was hat das mit dezember zu tun? ist die person weiss, eiskalt und kommt nur einmal im jahr?



 neeeeee
ich sag ja dezember .... ka wie ich da drauf gekommen bin


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

hmmm, das klingt so, als könntest du das ruder noch herum reissen. nimm doch ein einfacheres wort, wie zum beispiel endoplasmatisches retikulum...


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also
> fakt ist: so ein netter mensch aus meinem bio-Lk meinte wichteln zu müssen ( vor den ferien) wichteln= jeder zieht ein zettel  wo der name eines klassenmitgliedes draufsteht.... demjenigen muss man dann was vor weihnachten schenken.... ( das geschieht alles im geheimen)
> aber da unserer Lehrerin aus Hamburg kommt meinete sich das wir auf hamburgerisch wichtel können...
> zettel ziehen geschenk kaufen UND ein gedicht schreiben, was die gezogene person ungefähr beschreibt, sodass man sie anhand des gedichtes erraten kann....
> ...



poste ma ein Bild!


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

schenk doch ein dichtes geschenk - dich!

vorher schön einen einläuten und dann lallen was das zeug hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

So bin mal kurz wech, geh mir mal was sexy zum anziehen kaufen ..... wenn der Gerd schonmal auf Besuch kommt  

http://www.odlo.ch/custom/product/index.php3?div=3&seg=5


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hmmm, das klingt so, als könntest du das ruder noch herum reissen. nimm doch ein einfacheres wort, wie zum beispiel endoplasmatisches retikulum...



röhrensystem in der zelle  
woher kennst du das ER ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> poste ma ein Bild!



haha
oder warte mom 

hab nur en klassenfoto


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> röhrensystem in der zelle
> woher kennst du das ER ?



lk bio! lang ists her!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> lk bio! lang ists her!



wow
ein leidensgenosse


----------



## wissefux (7. Dezember 2007)

die dichter die dichter, die kriegen was auf die lichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (7. Dezember 2007)

Shakespeare geht immer:  


Shall I compare thee to a Summer's day?
Thou art more lovely and more temperate:
Rough winds do shake the darling buds of May,
And Summer's lease hath all too short a date:
Sometime too hot the eye of heaven shines,
And oft' is his gold complexion dimm'd;
And every fair from fair sometime declines,
By chance or nature's changing course untrimm'd:
But thy eternal Summer shall not fade
Nor lose possession of that fair thou owest;
Nor shall Death brag thou wanderest in his shade,
When in eternal lines to time thou growest:

So long as men can breathe, or eyes can see,
So long lives this, and this gives life to thee.


-- William Shakespeare - Sonnet #18


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Shakespeare geht immer:
> 
> 
> Shall I compare thee to a Summer's day?
> ...


     
ich brauch iggispear

oje leute das wird was


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

es gibt da jemanden den ich euch vorstellen mag,
heute am freitag,
ihr geburtstag ist im märz,
das ist kein scherz


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2007)

bitte nicht.... das ist ein katatrophales versmaß


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> bitte nicht.... das ist ein katatrophales versmaß



  
das wird eine mittlere bis schwere naturkatastrophe


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi zusammen 

Was hat den Maggo und Waltho den Oberaufsehern des Winterpokals getan??

ich verstehe gar nicht, warum ausgerechnet der Taunus und im Speziellen diese Beiden so angefixt werden. 

@ Maggo - geiles Avatar, gibt es wohl auch noch eine zweite Variante mit "Naben des Guten"

    ..........da spricht die Sufu nicht an aber der liest sowieso hier mit.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Was hat den Maggo und Waltho den Oberaufsehern des Winterpokals getan??
> 
> ...


 
Nichts, ausser mehr Punkte .... aber lassen wir das


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Dezember 2007)

ei gude!


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2007)

@wahltho: könntest Du bitte Deinen 6110 und den Adapter für 1/2" mitbringen? Müßte das Tretlager mal wieder nachziehen...


----------



## Maggo (7. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nichts, ausser mehr Punkte .... aber lassen wir das



doch, zusätzlich zum genannten sind wir die geileren kerle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> doch, zusätzlich zum genannten sind wir die geileren kerle.















Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## wondermike (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich find' den neuen Avatar vom Maggo voll Schei$$e.


----------



## Breezler (7. Dezember 2007)

Servus zusammen


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2007)

Servus!


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2007)

moin !

is ja immer noch dungel ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> is ja immer noch dungel ...


Aber troggen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Dezember 2007)

Morgen!
so
werd dann in 20min auf die ar**** fahren 
und danach wieder fahrstunde!
bis heut mittag!!!
tschöö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (8. Dezember 2007)

un ebe is aach hell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> is ja immer noch dungel ...



Morgen,

darfst halt nicht mitten in der Nacht aufstehen!


----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Morgen!
> so
> werd dann in 20min auf die ar**** fahren
> und danach wieder fahrstunde!
> ...



zum Glück bin ich ja weit weg 

Viel Spass beim fahren


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2007)

ich bin übrigens fertig!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich bin übrigens fertig!



Stimmt, völlig fertisch  

Aber gut, dass Du es auch schon gemerkt hast


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt, völlig fertisch
> 
> Aber gut, dass Du es auch schon gemerkt hast



MAUL! 

Weiß ich aber trotzdem schon lange!


----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich bin übrigens fertig!


Beweise   
Gute Fahrt. 


wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt, völlig fertisch
> 
> Aber gut, dass Du es auch schon gemerkt hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> MAUL!
> 
> Weiß ich aber trotzdem schon lange!



Ich weiß, es liegt nicht an Dir.......


----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2007)

Sonniges 
*Guten Morgähn *
in den Taunus


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Dezember 2007)

Mein Paket von Actionsports ist da und mein Rad wiegt jetzt nur noch 9,55 kg, Tralala!  

Jetzt hab ich nur ein Problem: Mir fällt nichts mehr zum Umbauen ein.  Ist jetzt genau so, wie ich es haben will!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2007)

falls es einen interessiert ist hier mal ein Foto von meinem nun endlich fertigen selbstaufbau WAB-HT


----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> falls es einen interessiert ist hier mal ein Foto von meinem nun endlich fertigen selbstaufbau WAB-HT



Jetzt kannst du den Wald ja unsicher mache


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Dezember 2007)

mosche
mit der ar**** fertig, mit der fahrstunde fertig un mim essen fertig 
der tag kann beginnen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mosche
> mit der ar**** fertig, mit der fahrstunde fertig un mim essen fertig
> der tag kann beginnen



Ab aufs Rad und Punkte sammeln


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ab aufs Rad und Punkte sammeln



*gähn*
bin heut zu faul... werd höchstens ne stunde joggen gehn 
sehr selten, dass ich das sagen.. joggen tz


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> falls es einen interessiert ist hier mal ein Foto von meinem nun endlich fertigen selbstaufbau WAB-HT


Warum nur "WAB"? Mit der Gabel hast du doch völlig ausreichend Federweg für Trails. 
Etwas seltsame Zusammenstellung zwar, aber sicher sehr zweckdienlich. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Warum nur "WAB"? Mit der Gabel hast du doch völlig ausreichend Federweg für Trails.
> Etwas seltsame Zusammenstellung zwar, aber sicher sehr zweckdienlich. Viel Spaß damit!



Für Trail hab ich doch das Torque  aber stimmt schon, ich werd mit dem Bike sicherlich nicht auf der WAB fahren wenn da auch n Trail ist 

Kannst du näher erläutern was du an der Zusammenstellung seltsam findest


----------



## wondermike (8. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mein Paket von Actionsports ist da und mein Rad wiegt jetzt nur noch 9,55 kg, Tralala!



Was war denn drin, im Paket? 



> Jetzt hab ich nur ein Problem: Mir fällt nichts mehr zum Umbauen ein.  Ist jetzt genau so, wie ich es haben will!



Mal sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis Dir wieder was einfällt...


----------



## Arachne (8. Dezember 2007)

So, war einkaufen,  bin Pleite  und habe einen Bauch voller Käsefondue...


----------



## arkonis (8. Dezember 2007)

wie findet ihr das da
interessante Thesen


----------



## Breezler (8. Dezember 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wie findet ihr das da
> interessante Thesen



Braucht man net zu lesen von meiner Warte aus  
hab eh kein Pulsmesser

Guude erstmal zusammen, aus dem schönen Dietzhölztal


----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2007)

Man ist es hier kalt. Ich mach mir mal eine Schokolade.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2007)

Käse im Bauch 
Route für Morgen klar gemacht 

um 7 ist die Nacht vorbei und es geht ins Tessin


----------



## caroka (8. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Käse im Bauch
> Route für Morgen klar gemacht
> 
> um 7 ist die Nacht vorbei und es geht ins Tessin



Mein Tag beginnt später. Ich mach im Moment sportlich fast nichts. Aber ich glaube ich brauch das mal.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kannst du näher erläutern was du an der Zusammenstellung seltsam findest


Naja die Güte er Teile. Auf der einen Seit hast du so edle Brocken wie die Fox-Gabel und eine Thomson-Stütze dran. Auf der anderen Seite hängt alles an dem Carver-Rahmen und der Spacerturm oben drauf ist auch nicht gerade hübsch.
Sehr wenig Sattelüberhöhung fällt mir gerade auf. Ist die Sattelstützenhöhe schon endgültig so?



			
				wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Was war denn drin, im Paket?


DT 240S - Sapim CX-Ray - Alu-Nippel - Mavic X717: 1505g-Laufradsatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider M. (8. Dezember 2007)

Hat jemand zufällig die adresse von Josh Bender??? (postadresse)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Dezember 2007)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (9. Dezember 2007)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen und ei fröhlich geschmettertes Grüezi nach dem grossen Kanton


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und ei fröhlich geschmettertes Grüezi nach dem grossen Kanton



Mahlzeit 

Noch nicht seit 05:00 Uhr unterwegs nach Lugano?


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,

hoffentlich ist bald Weihnachten vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> hoffentlich ist bald Weihnachten vorbei.



Moin Caro,

schon Weihnachts-Phobie?


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro,
> 
> schon Weihnachts-Phobie?



Das Fest der Liebe....................dass ich nicht lache, überall nur Hektik.

Und der Baum steht dann mitten in meinem Zimmer. :kotz:
An Silvester ist dann alles vorbei. Bis zu den hl. drei Königen überlebt er nicht.


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2007)

Ups, schon so spät. Ich muss los.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Fest der Liebe....................dass ich nicht lache, überall nur Hektik.
> 
> Und der Baum steht dann mitten in meinem Zimmer. :kotz:
> An Silvester ist dann alles vorbei. Bis zu den hl. drei Königen überlebt er nicht.



 Ich hab' für Weihnachten auch schon seit Jahren nicht das Geringste mehr übrig. Hab's nur aus pädagogischen Gründen und meinen Eltern zu Liebe noch durchgezogen. Ich würde über Weihnachten am liebsten verreisen, da wären meine Eltern aber sehr traurig, weil einziger Sohn/Enkel...


----------



## Maggo (9. Dezember 2007)

ich könnt heulen, die haben den "schlaue bemerkungen" thread zugemacht. jetzt hatte ich grade begonnen neue freundschaften aufzubauen und dann sowas


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin!




Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Naja die Güte er Teile. Auf der einen Seit hast du so edle Brocken wie die Fox-Gabel und eine Thomson-Stütze dran. Auf der anderen Seite hängt alles an dem Carver-Rahmen und der Spacerturm oben drauf ist auch nicht gerade hübsch.
> Sehr wenig Sattelüberhöhung fällt mir gerade auf. Ist die Sattelstützenhöhe schon endgültig so?




Sattelstütze ist schon auf Endposition.
Zu den Edlen Brocken: die lagen rum und bevor ich dann was neues kaufe schraub ich erst mal das dran was rumliegt. Gekauft habe ich nur den Lenker, die Bar Ends und zwei light Schläuche. Der Rest sind Teile die hier im großen Pappkarton lagen. 
Und den Rahmen find ich klasse, die Geo passt mir prima (ewig lange Wheelies  ) und das Teil kann wenigstens noch was einstecken ohne das er gleich nachgibt  wiegt dafür halt auch 1950g  deswegen und wegen der schweren Reifen bin ich auch nur bei 11,7kg was aber im vergleich zum Torque schon nicht schlecht ist


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Dezember 2007)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Dezember 2007)

bis jetzt ja noch ganz trocken da draußen


----------



## wondermike (9. Dezember 2007)

Zum Glück regnet's heute wieder. Sonst hätte ich jetzt direkt ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich schon wieder den ganzen Tag auf dem Sofa rumliege. Wenigstens diesmal mit dem sprichwörtlichen guten Buch statt mit der Hirnerweichungsmaschine.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> *Zum Glück regnet's heute wieder.* Sonst hätte ich jetzt direkt ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich schon wieder den ganzen Tag auf dem Sofa rumliege. Wenigstens diesmal mit dem sprichwörtlichen guten Buch statt mit der Hirnerweichungsmaschine.




das ist ein Grund, kein Hindernis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (9. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das ist ein Grund, kein Hindernis



Was sitzt Du dann hier rum?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2007)

So hatte heute auch kein Bock auf Outdoor und hab' mich 3 Stunden auf dem Spin-Trainer vor der Glotze vergnügt


----------



## caroka (9. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was sitzt Du dann hier rum?



Genau Iggi, 
Du könntest meinen Weihnachtsbaum schmücken.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau Iggi,
> Du könntest meinen Weihnachtsbaum schmücken.



jetzt schon???

gibts dafür punkte??
alternativsportart (elegantes rumturnen auf der Leiter um den Weihnachtsbaum??)


----------



## wondermike (9. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jetzt schon???
> 
> gibts dafür punkte??
> alternativsportart (elegantes rumturnen auf der Leiter um den Weihnachtsbaum??)



Wär doch ein Ansatz. Musst halt die Biketeile-Grabbelkiste zum Schmücken heranziehen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wär doch ein Ansatz. Musst halt die Biketeile-Grabbelkiste zum Schmücken heranziehen.



ganz oben kommt die kurbel hin   
mit den zahnrädern nach oben  

schaltwerk da, kette da, kasette hier.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Dezember 2007)

wat it dat denn
wo seid ihr denn alle


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Zum Glück regnet's heute wieder.


Wo hat es heute geregnet? Ich hab zwischen 11 und 19 Uhr zumindest nur einen leichten Schauer abbekommen und da stand ich gerade in Bornheim und hab mir die Crosser angeschaut. Von unten war es halt recht feucht. 19 WPP heute!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2007)

Guten Abend 

Während mein Team faul zu Hause rumlümmelt und sich mit Tannenbaum schmücken beschäftigt, habe ich keine Mühen und Kosten gescheut Punkte für die Teamwertung einzufahren 

http://gallery.mac.com/willibald#100098


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Dezember 2007)

ich nenn mich jetzt --ghostrider--


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Während mein Team faul zu Hause rumlümmelt und sich mit Tannenbaum schmücken beschäftigt, habe ich keine Mühen und Kosten gescheut Punkte für die Teamwertung einzufahren
> 
> http://gallery.mac.com/willibald#100098



cool   
will auch in die schweiz


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Noch nicht seit 05:00 Uhr unterwegs nach Lugano?



8:00 Uhr war im Internetcafé in Lugano, nach unserer ersten Tour!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2007)

soo, heute mal die erste etwas längere Fahrt mit dem neuen Geschoss unternommen und ich muss sagen  es zieht gut vom Fleck, wenn man da reintritt passiert richtig was  der Lenker ist aber ein bisschen tief, auf den Treppen kam doch deutliches Überschlagsgefühl auf.
@ Kater: extra für dich gemessen, der Lenker ist so wie auf dem Foto 6,5cm tiefer als der Sattel. Beim Torque ist der Lenker immerhin 7,5cm höher als der Sattel.


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2007)

Sollte einer von euch mal mit dem Bike in Lugano sein, sollte unbedingt der Trail von Carabbia nach Morcote befahren werden. Kein reiner Downhill, aber hauptsächlich bergab. Ewig lang (9km) und verschlungen. Super wurzelig und verblockt. Sehr schmal und über befahr- und schwer(un)befahrbare Holzbrücken. Ich habe wieder nach mehr Federweg gejammert und konnte ein/zwei Passagen nicht fahren...


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sollte einer von euch mal mit dem Bike in Lugano sein, sollte unbedingt der Trail von Carabbia nach Morcote befahren werden. Kein reiner Downhill, aber hauptsächlich bergab. Ewig lang und verschlungen. Super wurzelig und verblockt. Sehr schmal und über befahr- und schwer(un)befahrbare Holzbrücken. Ich habe wieder nach mehr Federweg gejammert und konnte ein/zwei Passagen nicht fahren...



*sabber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (9. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Während mein Team faul zu Hause rumlümmelt und sich mit Tannenbaum schmücken beschäftigt, habe ich keine Mühen und Kosten gescheut Punkte für die Teamwertung einzufahren



Sehr vorbildlich. Einer muss es ja machen.


----------



## wondermike (9. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wo hat es heute geregnet? Ich hab zwischen 11 und 19 Uhr zumindest nur einen leichten Schauer abbekommen und da stand ich gerade in Bornheim und hab mir die Crosser angeschaut. Von unten war es halt recht feucht. 19 WPP heute!



Jetzt verrat doch nicht wieder alles.  

War halt einfach faul heute. Dafür gestern immerhin 11 Punkte. Ich will es erstmal wieder langsam angehen lassen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Während mein Team faul zu Hause rumlümmelt und sich mit Tannenbaum schmücken beschäftigt, habe ich keine Mühen und Kosten gescheut Punkte für die Teamwertung einzufahren
> 
> http://gallery.mac.com/willibald#100098




immerhin 7 Punke, muss ja langsam loslegen nach ner Krankheitsphase.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sehr vorbildlich. Einer muss es ja machen.



und das in meinem Alter 



wondermike schrieb:


> Jetzt verrat doch nicht wieder alles.
> 
> War halt einfach faul heute. Dafür gestern immerhin 11 Punkte. Ich will es erstmal wieder langsam angehen lassen.



Das Lob ich mir, vorbildlicher Einsatz trotz lebensbedrohlicher Verletzungen 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> immerhin 7 Punke, muss ja langsam loslegen nach ner Krankheitsphase.



Na geht doch  ... AmPoPo welche Krankheitsphase


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2007)

Na nach und vor der letzten Tour war ich doch erkältet oder hatte ne Grippe oder sowas. Und heut hab ich mich wieder soweit klar gefühlt das ichs einfach riskiert habe mitm fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich könnt heulen, die haben den "schlaue bemerkungen" thread zugemacht. jetzt hatte ich grade begonnen neue freundschaften aufzubauen und dann sowas



 Ne oder!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 8:00 Uhr war im Internetcafé in Lugano, nach unserer ersten Tour!



Ne is schon klar Atze


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Dezember 2007)

So GN8 @All


----------



## Maggo (9. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne oder!!



pausterfanz iss mittlerweile inkognito unterwegs. er schämt sich für sein unfletiges verhalten. kann ich ja auch verstehen, bei geistig limitierten allerdings hätt ich auch schonmal ne ausnahme gemacht und ihn geduldet, er kann ja nichts dafür dass.....................


----------



## mzaskar (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich sach mal Gud´s Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich geh mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne is schon klar Atze


----------



## Arachne (9. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So GN8 @All





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich sach mal Gud´s Nächtle





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich geh mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihr Leutz



Gute Nacht!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Zu den Edlen Brocken: die lagen rum und bevor ich dann was neues kaufe schraub ich erst mal das dran was rumliegt. Gekauft habe ich nur den Lenker, die Bar Ends und zwei light Schläuche. Der Rest sind Teile die hier im großen Pappkarton lagen.


Hab ja nie gesagt, das Bike wäre schlecht von der Funktion. Nur sieht man ihm halt schon seine "zusammengewürfelte Entstehung" an. Aber wenn du schnell genug an den Leuten vorbei ziehst, sieht eh kein Mensch, was sie da überholt hat.  



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Und den Rahmen find ich klasse, die Geo passt mir prima (ewig lange Wheelies  ) und das Teil kann wenigstens noch was einstecken ohne das er gleich nachgibt  wiegt dafür halt auch 1950g  deswegen und wegen der schweren Reifen bin ich auch nur bei 11,7kg was aber im vergleich zum Torque schon nicht schlecht ist


1950 g sind schon ziemlich viel. Für deinen Einsatz und dein geringes Gewicht kannst du da beim Rahmen schon noch ordentlich sparen, ohne dir um die Stabilität sorgen machen zu müssen.



			
				Crazy-Racer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kater: extra für dich gemessen, der Lenker ist so wie auf dem Foto 6,5cm tiefer als der Sattel.


Na das klingt doch vernünftig. Dann täuscht da das Foto. Bei mir sinds etwas unter 9 cm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin 

@Gresi: Ich mach' Dir Deinen Rahmen im Laufe der Woche fertig, okr?


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Moin Wahltho, moin Plauscher,

es hört sich so an, als sei es draußen nass.  
Ich lass die Rollos mal unten.  
Am WE war ich auf einen Mara, den Weihnachtsmarktmarathon. 
Drei Stück habe ich geschafft.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

Moin Caro


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

guten morgen kollegen und kolleginnen.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro



Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen  
Ich vermisse meinen Winterdepri.  Was ist denn mit mir los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen kollegen und kolleginnen.



Moin Maggo


----------



## Breezler (10. Dezember 2007)

Moin zusammen


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen



Moin


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Smalltalk am Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen 

alles frisch im Norden 

hier wird gerade der Boden ordentlich gespült, was mich auf die Idee bringt den grossen Wagen mit Chauffeur zu nehmen 

Hoffe allen kranken, flügellahmen und untergetauchten geht es gut und wünsche euch einen guten und angenehmen Start in die Woche 

Hopp Schwiiz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

Traf sich gut, dass ich heute 'eh das Auto nehmen musste, denn es hat heute morgen doch ziemlich geschifft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Wahltho, moin Plauscher,
> 
> es hört sich so an, als sei es draußen nass.
> Ich lass die Rollos mal unten.
> ...



Guten Morgen,

hier ist es nicht so trocken wie im Tessin, der Regen macht aber glücklicherweise gerade Pause. 

Drei Stück? Drei Stände, drei Stückchen, drei ... oder drei Weihnachtsmärkte?


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hier ist es nicht so trocken wie im Tessin, der Regen macht aber glücklicherweise gerade Pause.
> 
> Drei Stück? Drei Stände, drei Stückchen, drei ... oder drei Weihnachtsmärkte?



Letzteres.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Letzteres.....



Hast Du etwa versucht, Deine Weihnachts-Phobie in Glühwein zu ertränken?


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Letzteres.....



 In netter Gesellschaft lassen die sich aushalten!

Stefan und ich saßen am Luganer See auch direkt neben einem Weihnachtsmarkt mit entsprechender Beschallung...


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2007)

@mzaskar: regnet es Richtung Zürich?


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar: regnet es Richtung Zürich?


 
immo ist es trocken 

wäre auch blöde wenn die Springleranlage losgehen würde 

unter www.nzz.ch gibt es ein Regenradar (animiert) da siehst du die Wolken ziehen 

gruss


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du etwa versucht, Deine Weihnachts-Phobie in Glühwein zu ertränken?


Ist mir nicht gelungen. 



Arachne schrieb:


> In netter Gesellschaft lassen die sich aushalten!
> 
> ..........


Natürlich ging es mir um die Leute, mit denen ich da war und nicht um den Markt. 
In Frankfurt haben die doch tatsächlich um 20:00 die Lichter des Weihnachtsbaums ausgemacht..........wegen des Klimas


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> In Frankfurt haben die doch tatsächlich um 20:00 die Lichter des Weihnachtsbaums ausgemacht..........wegen des Klimas



Aber doch nur für fünf Minuten. oder?

Laut Radio hat Zürich bei der Aktion auch mitgemacht!


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber doch nur für fünf Minuten. oder?
> 
> ........



Das macht es ja nicht besser.  Der Baum war ja auch schon krank. War besser den nicht zu beleuchten. 
Yeah........Endzeitstimmung.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das macht es ja nicht besser.  Der Baum war ja auch schon krank. War besser den nicht zu beleuchten.
> Yeah........Endzeitstimmung.



  

oh, oh, da ist wohl noch einiges an Resta... in Deinem Blut?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Yeah........Endzeitstimmung.



Genau, frei nach Udo L. : Immer lustig und vergnügt, bis der Ar*** im Sarge liegt!


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, frei nach Udo L. : Immer lustig und vergnügt, bis der Ar*** im Sarge liegt!


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> oh, oh, da ist wohl noch einiges an Resta... in Deinem Blut?!



Nee, wirklich nicht.


----------



## Arachne (10. Dezember 2007)

@Missy: ich hoffe, wir haben Dir Freitag nicht zu viel Chaos hinterlassen!? Hat es am Samstag noch eine Tour mit dem Hambacher gegeben?


----------



## Miss H (10. Dezember 2007)

guten morgen ihr lieben, bin ebens ans netz gegangen, 2. kaffee...
muß gleich zum turnen mit dem arm    und nachmittags zum 2. doctüv nach offenbach, 

ich wünsche euch, dass es heute ein paar pausen regnet   

und ich denke an euch


----------



## Miss H (10. Dezember 2007)

das chaos war nicht so groß, aber nachdem hambacher nach einem gemütlichen frühstück zu dritt wieder weg war, hatte ich das gefühl, ein richtig rundes we gehabt zu haben, die weihnachtsmarktrückenanbauchwanderung am samstag abend in frankfurt gehörte da so richtig dazu - aber der baum ist ja so mager, zwar groß aber ohne viel natur dran, na, hat wenigstens einen würdigen abgang da in ffm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Hat es am Samstag noch eine Tour mit dem Hambacher gegeben?



Natürlich, war doch fest vereinbart


----------



## Alberto68 (10. Dezember 2007)

EI GUTEN TACH 

ihr glaubs net, ich auch noch net ich bin gestern ne std radgefahren...
und es ging so gar noch nach fast 10 wochen pause in denen ich alles andere es gutes für kondition und gesundheit gemacht habe. . war ich erstaunt wie gut es bergauf ging


----------



## hambacher (10. Dezember 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> das chaos war nicht so groß, aber nachdem hambacher nach einem gemütlichen frühstück zu dritt wieder weg war, hatte ich das gefühl, ein richtig rundes we gehabt zu haben



Moin moin,
dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Danke nochmals an alle, für Bewirtung, Gesellschaft, Führung ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

Servus Berto,

long time no read


----------



## Alberto68 (10. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Servus Berto,
> 
> long time no read



YEP mich gibts noch, aber wie sag man "Unkraut vergeht nicht" 

war die letzten wochen sehr in feierstimmung und   aber das war nur ein kurzes intermezzo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ja das ist hier ein ewiges Kommen und Gehen


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

hambacher schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
> Danke nochmals an alle, für Bewirtung, Gesellschaft, Führung ....


Immer wieder gerne. 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> YEP mich gibts noch, aber wie sag man "Unkraut vergeht nicht"
> 
> war die letzten wochen sehr in feierstimmung und   aber das war nur ein kurzes intermezzo


Lieber ein kurzes als gar keines. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ja, ja das ist hier ein ewiges Kommen und Gehen



Wie das wohl gemeint ist?


----------



## Alberto68 (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Lieber ein kurzes als gar keines.



naja von meiner seite hätte das ende nicht so schnell kommen müssen

hab ich bestimmt noch ne zeit drann zu knabbern, hat mir gezeigt was ich eigentlich in meinem leben verpasse, ohne kids


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> naja von meiner seite hätte das ende nicht so schnell kommen müssen
> 
> hab ich bestimmt noch ne zeit drann zu knabbern, hat mir gezeigt was ich eigentlich in meinem leben verpasse, ohne kids



Wie alt waren denn ihre Kinder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie alt waren denn ihre Kinder?



2 mädels 6 und 9


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> 2 mädels 6 und 9



Ja, in dem Alter sind sie goldig.


----------



## Alberto68 (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, in dem Alter sind sie goldig.



und wie .... die sind auch voll auf mich abgefahren  haben uns super verstanden... wenn du mich vor 6 wochen gefragt hättest ob ich mir eine beziehung mit einer alleinerziehenden frau mit kids vorstellen könnte .... hätte ich dich ausgelacht .... wou wie schnell sich das leben ändern kann und wie schnell sich prioritäten verschieben


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2007)

schön alberto, dass es dir wieder besser geht  
radfahren ist doch das einzig wahre. musste ich auch feststellen, nachdem ich mir beim klettern wohl ne bänderdehnung im knie zuzog. normal gehen war ganz mies, radfahren ging aber trotz schmerzen ganz gut ...

wo du doch schon die "kleinen" im sack hattest, hättest die "große" nur noch dazu stecken müssen  

wie auch immer, offensichtlich hat sich jetzt ein neuer markt für dich geöffnet


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> und wie .... die sind auch voll auf mich abgefahren  haben uns super verstanden... wenn du mich vor 6 wochen gefragt hättest ob ich mir eine beziehung mit einer alleinerziehenden frau mit kids vorstellen könnte .... hätte ich dich ausgelacht .... wou wie schnell sich das leben ändern kann und wie schnell sich prioritäten verschieben



Ja, wie sich das Leben manchmal ändern kann.  Was dümmeres fällt mir im mom nicht dazu ein. Alles andere will ich öffentlich nicht kund tun.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> wo du doch schon die "kleinen" im sack hattest, hättest die "große" nur noch dazu stecken müssen
> 
> wie auch immer, offensichtlich hat sich jetzt ein neuer markt für dich geöffnet



Ne Frau mit Kindern ist nicht so leicht zu knacken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... wie auch immer, offensichtlich hat sich jetzt ein neuer markt für dich geöffnet



Offensichtlich korrekt, aber doch eine recht nüchterne Analyse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> .... die sind auch voll auf mich abgefahren ...



Manchmal frage ich mich auch, wie die Kids sowas aufnehmen: Kaum ist eine neue Person in ihrem engen persönlichen Umfeld aufgetaucht, schon ist sie wieder weg... 

Edit: @Berto: Bitte nicht missverstehen, ist keine Kritik an Dir


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ne Frau mit Kindern ist nicht so leicht zu knacken.


 
Muss es denn immer mit Gewalt zugehen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich auch, wie die Kids sowas aufnehmen: Kaum ist eine neue Person in ihrem engen persönlichen Umfeld aufgetaucht, schon ist sie wieder weg...


 
Denke das ist auch ein Grund, warum Mann oder Frau auch oft wieder den Rückschritt antreteten, bevor es zu einer "engeren" Beziehung kommt 

Aufjedenfall eine schwierige Situation, ohne Patentlösung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich auch, wie die Kids sowas aufnehmen: Kaum ist eine neue Person in ihrem engen persönlichen Umfeld aufgetaucht, schon ist sie wieder weg...
> 
> Edit: @Berto: Bitte nicht missverstehen, ist keine Kritik an Dir


Meiner Meinung nach hat das mit dem Verhältnis Kind/Vater zu tun. Wenn der Vater weiterhin Vater ist, erleidet das Kind keinen Verlust, sondern mehr eine Lebensumstellung. Übernehmen die wechselnden Freunde der Mutter diese Rolle, dann mag ich mir die Kinderseele nicht näher anschauen. Aber soll die Frau deswegen keine Beziehung mehr eingehen? Ganz schweres Thema ........ und wie Zaskar richtig meint: Es gibt keine Patentlösung.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja, in dem Alter sind sie goldig.



in deinem doch auch manchmal.........


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> in deinem doch auch manchmal.........



Meine Kinder waren schon immer goldig. 
Oder meinst Du das anders.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Oder meinst Du das anders.



Ich glaub' er meint Mädels in Deinem Alter


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' er meint Mädels in Deinem Alter



Ohje, Du hast Recht.  Jetzt seh ich es auch. Das steht ja ganz klar und deutlich da.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' er meint Mädels in Deinem Alter


ich glaub ich mein sie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ohje, Du hast Recht.  Jetzt seh ich es auch. Das steht ja ganz klar und deutlich da.



Er steht also offensichtlich auf ältere Frauen  

(Älter in Bezug auf sein Alter  )


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Er steht also offensichtlich auf ältere Frauen
> 
> (Älter in Bezug auf sein Alter  )



nö, nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Alberto68 (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nö, nicht unbedingt.





hey MAGGO das ist mein ROCKY zeichen  such dir dein eigenes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hey MAGGO das ist mein ROCKY zeichen  such dir dein eigenes



geil, ich wusste dass ich das irgendwoher kannte. ich wollt mich mal bisschen runterbringen nach der ganzen flamerei mit den hirnlosen und musste auf das zurückgreifen was greifbar war. heut abend ändere ich es....vielleicht.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Er steht also offensichtlich auf ältere Frauen
> 
> (Älter in Bezug auf sein Alter  )




Du hast ja nicht "auf alte Frauen" geschrieben.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> geil, ich wusste dass ich das irgendwoher kannte. ich wollt mich mal bisschen runterbringen nach der ganzen flamerei mit den hirnlosen und musste auf das zurückgreifen was greifbar war. heut abend ändere ich es....vielleicht.



Ja, bitte......
Ich habe mich eben gewundert, was Berto da schreibt    
Jetzt passt es wieder. Ich schau mir doch immer nur die Bilder an.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> hey MAGGO das ist mein ROCKY zeichen  such dir dein eigenes



besser?


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> besser?



Goil!!


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> besser?


 
Ich vermisse das zarte lächeln in diesem Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich vermisse das zarte lächeln in diesem Fred



das liegt auf dem rechner zuhause.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich vermisse das zarte lächeln in diesem Fred


Schön umschrieben.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ kater: das Bike war als Low-Budget-Bike geplant und dementsprechend aufgebaut. Hat mich nur ca. 40 (Lenker, Bar Ends, 2x xlight Schlauch) gekostet und dafür bin ich sehr zufrieden 

@ wahltho: mach dir mit dem Rahmen keinen Stress, wenn du mal Lust und Zeit hast kannst du das machen, ich weiß es nicht wann ich zum abholen komme, bin schon froh das ich da überhaupt jemanden gefunden habe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

Nebenan geht's ja gerade tierisch ab


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nebenan geht's ja gerade tierisch ab



Komm' wir gehn mal rüber.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nebenan geht's ja gerade tierisch ab



iss doch schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss doch schon wieder vorbei.




Stimmt, hab' ich auch gerade festgestellt...


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Dezember 2007)

das war ein kleines eröffnungsfeuerwerk ..*lach*


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

oh gott, geht das weiter?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

... wie hast Du denn den geilen Smilie als Benutzerbild untergebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

Hat eigentlich jemand den Gerd gesehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand den Gerd gesehen



Wie, wo - Ich denke der ist bei Dir in ZH 

Online war er seit heute morgen nicht mehr...


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie, wo - Ich denke der ist bei Dir in ZH
> 
> Online war er seit heute morgen nicht mehr...



HmmmHmmmHmmm einige seiner Sache, vorallemdie Teekannen, sind noch da  

Aber keine Spur von ihm ......


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> HmmmHmmmHmmm einige seiner Sache, vorallemdie Teekannen, sind noch da
> 
> Aber keine Spur von ihm ......



Dann such mal bei den Züricher Singlefrauen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann such mal bei den Züricher Singlefrauen.



Ist wieder aufgetaucht und nun auf dem Weg in Richtung Frankfurt ..... denke mal in so 4:30 min wird er wieder online sein


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

wie immer also.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie immer also.



Sieht so aus,


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2007)

ei gude!


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

ei gude. wann kann ich bei dir fahren lernen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (10. Dezember 2007)

Au ja. Fahren lernen ist gut. Das hab' ich mir für's nächste Jahr auch fest vorgenommen.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

ich kenne jemanden ders dir beibringen kann, musst aber coole hosen anziehn.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude. wann kann ich bei dir fahren lernen??



lassn doch schwätzen den Kerl bin ausgebucht, aber vllt hat der iggi noch n Kurzplatz frei


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2007)

bis vor ganz kurz hätte ich damit aber gar nix anfangen können, ausserdem frage ich mich wie der auf die Idee kommt das hier irgendeiner besser fahren könnte als ein anderer. Manche fahren bestimmt anders, ich würde das aber nicht unbedingt "besser" oder "Können" nennen.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

und überhaupt können wir alle nichts. noch niht mal cool aussehen.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

wobei, da fällt mir ein ich hab vorhin ne lasagne gemacht. war richtisch legger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (10. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bis vor ganz kurz hätte ich damit aber gar nix anfangen können, ausserdem frage ich mich wie der auf die Idee kommt das hier irgendeiner besser fahren könnte als ein anderer. Manche fahren bestimmt anders, ich würde das aber nicht unbedingt "besser" oder "Können" nennen.



Du hast mich in letzter Zeit nicht rumeiern sehen. Außerdem gibt es bestimmte Dinge (z.B. Spitzkehren), die konnte ich noch nie. Da hab' ich definitiv Nachholbedarf. Aber ich werd' auch weiterhin mit den engen Schwuchtelhöschen unterwegs sein.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber ich werd' auch weiterhin mit den engen Schwuchtelhöschen unterwegs sein.



dann kann das ja niggs wern. selbst dran schuld.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bis vor ganz kurz hätte ich damit aber gar nix anfangen können, ausserdem frage ich mich wie der auf die Idee kommt das hier irgendeiner besser fahren könnte als ein anderer. Manche fahren bestimmt anders, ich würde das aber nicht unbedingt "besser" oder "Können" nennen.



keine falsche bescheidenheit junger mann. dafür mach ich sicherlich die bessere lasagne.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2007)

kann schon sein, hab aber noch nie Lasagne gemacht (nur mal warm, die war aber schon fertig) 

und gestern is der iggi mehr Treppen gefahren als ich 

so, nu geh ich aber ma ins Bett, guude Nacht @ all


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

naja, dann zahl ich nen fahrtechnikkurs mit nem kochkurs. hat auch vivi was davon.


----------



## wondermike (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann kann das ja niggs wern. selbst dran schuld.



Na ja, wenn ich nur 'ne Poser-Hose anziehn' müsste, um besser fahren zu können, wär' das Leben ja einfach.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

nee Hose ist wurscht ..... Die Schrift muss ueber dem Ventil sein ... und beim schieben beide Hände am Lenker 

Fahrtechnik mach ich mit, kann auch mit nem Kochkurs bezahlen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, dann zahl ich nen fahrtechnikkurs mit nem kochkurs. hat auch vivi was davon.



bisher hat ihr (und ihrer Schwester) geschmeckt was ich für sie gezaubert habe


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

ich glaube es ist der erste schritt. dann bitte schutzbleche gps tacho und ersatzschlauch ab/wegmachen. ausserdem unbedingt verbandsmaterial wegschmeissen, bei deinen neuen aktivitäten als "hucker" passiert dir garantiert weniger und wenn doch eiterts garantiert irgendwann selbst raus. ansonsten mütze oder weite jacke oder ne noch längere hose drüberziehn. kommt schon entspannt alter musste mal usprobieren.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

@crazy: sieht lecker aus, das letzte hat was phallusgleiches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich zahl auch mit nem Kochkurs  
und wer gibt den Fahrtechnikkurs 

so, jetz bin ich aber wirklich weg


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

aber wenn du doch kochen kannst frag ich mich grade mit was ich den fahrtechnikkurs entlöhne??


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> aber wenn du doch kochen kannst frag ich mich grade mit was ich den fahrtechnikkurs entlöhne??



hmmm .... mit Lebensweisheiten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Dezember 2007)

@ maggo: wüsste da ne kleinigkeit 
 brauch fürs neue Zimmer noch 
- nen LCD Fernseher (mind 22")
- ne groooße  Musikanlage (mind 30cm Tieftöner mit 150w rms)
und für die Touren und so ne neue Digicam (Canon Powershot SX 100 IS)


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

bababa.....da haben andere ja ein wesentlich ausgeprägteres repertoire.


----------



## Maggo (10. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ maggo: wüsste da ne kleinigkeit
> brauch fürs neue Zimmer noch
> - nen LCD Fernseher (mind 22")
> - ne groooße  Musikanlage (mind 30cm Tieftöner mit 150w rms)
> und für die Touren und so ne neue Digicam (Canon Powershot SX 100 IS)



wenn du machst das ich ein lässiger hucker werde besorg ich dir nen beamer mit 1800 ansi lumen in nativer hd auflösung. ton mindestens ja zwei sechser bananen links und rechts der sechs meter leinwand.


----------



## wondermike (10. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmm .... mit Lebensweisheiten



Wenn's für's neunmalklug daherschwätzen Geld gäbe, würde ich mich ja mit der Sänfte durch den Taunus tragen lassen, statt selber zu strampeln.


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann such mal bei den Züricher Singlefrauen.



Hey, wieso nur bei den Singlefrauen???   

Bin wieder da und brauche morgen dringend noch `nen Urlaubstag!  Muß ja meine ganzen Errungenschaften streicheln und sortieren!  Schau mal, ob ich das managen kann.


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> HmmmHmmmHmmm einige seiner Sache, vorallemdie Teekannen, sind noch da
> 
> Aber keine Spur von ihm ......



ja, ja, bin irgendwie hängen geblieben.  War aber toll!  Und Du hattest richtig erkannt: ohne den ursächlichen Grund meines Besuches wäre ich kaum wieder abgehauen... 

Vielenvielen, vielenvielen, vielenvielen Dank für alles!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie immer also.





mzaskar schrieb:


> Sieht so aus,



bababababaa


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2007)

Guten Abend, bin vorhin erst von einer äußerst lukulischen Firmenweihnachtsfeier zurückgekommen und werde mich gleich ins Bettchen verkrümmeln...

... also auch GN8


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Abend, bin vorhin erst von einer äußerst lukulischen Firmenweihnachtsfeier zurückgekommen und werde mich gleich ins Bettchen verkrümmeln...
> 
> ... also auch GN8



Nacht Thomas (zu ungewöhnlicher Zeit)!


----------



## wissefux (11. Dezember 2007)

moin ! zur normalen zeit ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2007)

Moin, ebenfalls zur normalen Zeit


----------



## caroka (11. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin 

Wir hatten schon lange keine Weihnachtsfeier mehr im Büro. 
Wobei es mir weniger um Weihnachten geht, als mehr um's gemütliche Beisammensein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

*Guten Morgähn* 

Hier werden immer noch die Strassen gespült ..... hoffe meine Regenjacke ist auch dicht 

Gerd, gut angekommen? Alles heile geblieben?

Hoffe du hattest deinen Spass  

So nunmal in Schale werfen und raus in den ungastlichen Sonnenaufgang

PS: Keine bunten Ecken


----------



## Breezler (11. Dezember 2007)

Moin, wir haben seid gestern wohl durchgehend Weihnachtsfeier, quasi täglich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2007)

So gut in FRA angekommen 

Trocken, aber m.E. schon wieder etwas kühler...


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hey, wieso nur bei den Singlefrauen???
> 
> Bin wieder da und brauche morgen dringend noch `nen Urlaubstag!  Muß ja meine ganzen Errungenschaften streicheln und sortieren!  Schau mal, ob ich das managen kann.



 hat geklappt! 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Guten Morgähn*
> 
> Hier werden immer noch die Strassen gespült ..... hoffe meine Regenjacke ist auch dicht
> 
> ...



Ja, gut angekommen, alles heile geblieben!  Das mit dem Schengener wird Zeit: In Rheinfelden hatten sie uns raus gewunken... 

Es hat auf dem ganzen Weg, bis kurz vor zu Hause geregnet. Hier darf der Regen ruhig mal pausieren. 

Bunte Ecken?


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin, wir haben seid gestern wohl durchgehend Weihnachtsfeier, quasi täglich



Wer wir? Family? Plauscher?


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

Moin Berto, moin Mike,

schön, dass ihr beide schon wieder radeln könnt!


----------



## Breezler (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer wir? Family? Plauscher?



Ne hier bei der A*****. Der Prosecco-Vorrat sollte mindestens noch bis Mitte nächster Woche, bei täglichem Verzehr reichen


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ne hier bei der A*****. Der Prosecco-Vorrat sollte mindestens noch bis Mitte nächster Woche, bei täglichem Verzehr reichen



Na dann ist für`s Erste ja mal für ausgelassene Stimmung gesorgt...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bunte Ecken?


 
Assos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na dann ist für`s Erste ja mal für ausgelassene Stimmung gesorgt...



Muß das Zeug nur noch bissl von den Mädels fernhalten, bis mein Kollege da ist, ansonsten allein unter Frauen, ist mir das zu gefährlich


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schengener wird Zeit: In Rheinfelden hatten sie uns raus gewunken...


 
Das kenn ich, immer wenn ich einen langhaarigen im Auto habe passiert mir das auch


----------



## Breezler (11. Dezember 2007)

Ach übrigens, falls jemand am Sonntag auf dem Feldi oder Umgebung unterwegs ist.
Ab 12.00 bin ich mit meinem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Verein auf dem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Markt in Orschel Bomemrsheim mit einem Stand vertreten. Könnt da gern mal vorbei schauen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hat geklappt!
> 
> Guten Morgen!



Dann hätte ich ja noch einen Tag in Bern bleiben Können........ 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Assos



 ach so... Hast Du es gut!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schengener wird Zeit: In Rheinfelden hatten sie uns raus gewunken...





mzaskar schrieb:


> Das kenn ich, immer wenn ich einen langhaarigen im Auto habe passiert mir das auch


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Muß das Zeug nur noch bissl von den Mädels fernhalten, bis mein Kollege da ist, ansonsten allein unter Frauen, ist mir das zu gefährlich



ich könnte Dich mal auf der A***** besuchen! Poste mal ein paar Bilder!


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das kenn ich, immer wenn ich einen langhaarigen im Auto habe passiert mir das auch





wahltho schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich ja noch einen Tag in Bern bleiben Können........
> 
> Guten Morgen



 dann hätte ich morgen noch einen frei nehmen müssen...  ich weiß, ich weiß, dann hättest Du eigentlich noch zwei Tage bleiben können, usw., usw.,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>




Ich hoffe aber trotzdem, dass Du Dich nicht bücken musstest


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ach übrigens, falls jemand am Sonntag auf dem Feldi oder Umgebung unterwegs ist.
> Ab 12.00 bin ich mit meinem
> 
> 
> ...



Izmir Tsu Gäfeerlisch........... 





OK! Am Nachmittag.......... Wo steht ihr denn? Wenn ich nicht direkt komme, finde ich den Weg nicht mehr...


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber trotzdem, dass Du Dich nicht bücken musstest



mit dem Kommentar konnte man natürlich fest rechnen... 

EDIT: Das hier ist übrigens nicht der allgemeine Plüsch-Fred!


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Izmir Tsu Gäfeerlisch...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer ist der Izmir? 

Das mit dem GPS wird Zeit! Dann könnte der Breezler Dir die Koordinaten nennen und Du Dich vom GPS ver..., äh hinführen lassen.


----------



## Breezler (11. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Izmir Tsu Gäfeerlisch...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   
Auf der langen Strasse Richtung Sporthalle, dritter Stand auf der rechten Seite. Da wo´s den Bischofs-Punsch gibt


----------



## Breezler (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich könnte Dich mal auf der A***** besuchen! Poste mal ein paar Bilder!



Dann fährst ja sofort los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (11. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen,
nach einer Woche Krankheit melde ich mich mal wieder zurück.


----------



## wondermike (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das kenn ich, immer wenn ich einen langhaarigen im Auto habe passiert mir das auch



Und ich dachte, heutzutage erkennt man die Terroristen am Bart...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (11. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Auf der langen Strasse Richtung Sporthalle, dritter Stand auf der rechten Seite. Da wo´s den Bischofs-Punsch gibt



Wo, in Bommerlunderheim, gibt es eine Sporthalle


----------



## Breezler (11. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wo, in Bommerlunderheim, gibt es eine Sporthalle



Shit, Lange strasse mit kalbacher verwechselt 

Also Lange Strasse über die Bommersheimer drüber richtung Feld (Umspannwerk)


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> nach einer Woche Krankheit melde ich mich mal wieder zurück.



Willkommen zurück, weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2007)

servus plauscher - auch mal hier was tippen.

treibts net so wild


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

@Breez(l)er: Dir ist schon klar, dass in Deinem Avatar ein "l" fehlt!?


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> servus plauscher - auch mal hier was tippen.
> 
> treibts net so wild



ei wenn schon, denn schon! 

wenn Du en Hüchel runner machst, rumpelts ja auch!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn Du en Hüchel runner machst, rumpelts ja auch!



ach kaum...bin mittlerweile so dick das bei mir nix mehr federt und ich bergab schiebe - also nix mehr mit rumpeln


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Habe nochmal etwas zum Tessin gestöbert, und diesen Interessanten Link gefunden

http://www.tourfinder.net/do/tour?action=browse&type=1&areaId=111&categoryId=1

für die GPS lovers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach kaum...bin mittlerweile so dick das bei mir nix mehr federt und ich bergab schiebe - also nix mehr mit rumpeln



mach mir keine Angst!  Nicht das ein Trail, den Du entlangwalzst, danach eine WAB ist...  

Du gibst doch bestimmt nur an, bzw. übertreibst maßlos!


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe nochmal etwas zum Tessin gestöbert, und diesen Interessanten Link gefunden
> 
> http://www.tourfinder.net/do/tour?action=browse&type=1&areaId=111&categoryId=1
> 
> für die GPS lovers



Fein!  Unsere ist aber nicht bei.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> mach mir keine Angst!  Nicht das ein Trail, den Du entlangwalzst, danach eine WAB ist...
> 
> Du gibst doch bestimmt nur an, bzw. übertreibst maßlos!



schön wärs...ich hab mir jetzt termin 3 januar gesetzt. da geht es los mit dem fahren und verringerung des körperfettwertes  - aber bis dahin *lachweg* ist erstmal noch lecker essen angesagt


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> schön wärs...ich hab mir jetzt termin 3 januar gesetzt. da geht es los mit dem fahren und verringerung des körperfettwertes  - aber bis dahin *lachweg* ist erstmal noch lecker essen angesagt



Wieso einen so späten Termin? Wegen der üblichen Weihnachts- und Silvester-Völlereien? Und selbst wenn, fahren ginge auch jetzt schon!! Und mit je mehr Gewicht Du anfängst, desto schwieriger wird es...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2007)

Servus HKN 

Das "Mahlzeit!" ist ab sofort gestrichen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> schön wärs...ich hab mir jetzt termin 3 januar gesetzt. da geht es los mit dem fahren und verringerung des körperfettwertes  - aber bis dahin *lachweg* ist erstmal noch lecker essen angesagt


 
Am besten anfangen mit Training, 
1. Gewicht hoch halten, 
2. wenn es dann darauf ankommt Polster abwerfen und 
3. alle versägen 

Bis jetzt klappt Punkt 1 gut, 2 und 3 muss ich noch etwas feintunen 

Hier darf man es ja sagen  .... GA ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe nochmal etwas zum Tessin gestöbert, und diesen Interessanten Link gefunden
> 
> http://www.tourfinder.net/do/tour?action=browse&type=1&areaId=111&categoryId=1
> 
> für die GPS lovers



Die Tamaro-Tour liest sich gleicht ansprechend 

Ca. 1750hm auf 24 km


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Ihr macht mich no kirre mit eueren neuen Avatar'z


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Tamaro-Tour liest sich gleicht ansprechend
> 
> Ca. 1750hm auf 24 km


 
Wär bestimmt gut um meine Pölsterchen abzuwerfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich no kirre mit eueren neuen Avatar'z



G*il oder?


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wär bestimmt gut um meine Pölsterchen abzuwerfen



besser vorher...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> besser vorher...


 
dann kannst du ja gar nicht mehr um mich rumfahren während ich mich den Berg hochschnaufe 

aber nicht das du dann anfängst zu heulen .... sach ned ich tät dich nicht gewarnt hann


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2007)

@hkn: 3januar hab ich urlaub. dann gehts ruff uf de bock unn freie bahn mit marzipan.....


----------



## wondermike (11. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> G*il oder?



Dürfen wir das so interpretieren, dass Du jetzt auf Canyon Rahmen, Magura Louise und Shimano XT-Schaltung umgestiegen bist?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Dürfen wir das so interpretieren, dass Du jetzt auf Canyon Rahmen, Magura Louise und Shimano XT-Schaltung umgestiegen bist?



Igittigitt, warum sollte ich denn sowas Ekelhaftes tun   :kotz:  

Lies' doch mal links, das steht doch nachwievor alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dann kannst du ja gar nicht mehr um mich rumfahren während ich mich den Berg hochschnaufe
> 
> aber nicht das du dann anfängst zu heulen .... sach ned ich tät dich nicht gewarnt hann



Naja, wie entspannt ich da war, hast Du an der Dauer gesehen...  Hmm, wo könnte ich denn Gewicht sparen???  Garfield würde jetzt sagen: Einen Arm amputieren?!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, wie entspannt ich da war, hast Du an der Dauer gesehen...  Hmm, wo könnte ich denn Gewicht sparen???  Garfield würde jetzt sagen: Einen Arm amputieren?!


 

hmmmm dan gibt es noch einiger andere Dinge zum Ambutieren .... würde auch die Frauenquote im Forum erhöhen


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmmm dan gibt es noch einiger andere Dinge zum Ambutieren .... würde auch die Frauenquote im Forum erhöhen



Du meinst wohl verringern!  Außerdem, soooo viel Gewicht wollte ich auch wieder nicht abnehmen...


----------



## wondermike (11. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Igittigitt, warum sollte ich denn sowas Ekelhaftes tun   :kotz:
> 
> Lies' doch mal links, das steht doch nachwievor alles



Wie, lesen? Muss ich jetzt auch noch lesen können?


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

Eine meiner neuen Errungenschaften:


----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie, lesen? Muss ich jetzt auch noch lesen können?



Nein, nein, keine Angst!  Es wird nichts, Dir unmögliches verlangt.


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2007)

@gerd: hüpsch aber dafür fährt man in die schweiz???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: hüpsch aber dafür fährt man in die schweiz???



Genau: Gibt's doch auch im Römisch-Germanischen Museum zu Köln


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: hüpsch aber dafür fährt man in die schweiz???


 
auch ..... aber hauptsächlich zum Trailsurfen 

http://www.trail.ch/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=27


----------



## wondermike (11. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eine meiner neuen Errungenschaften:
> ...



Passt prima zum Räucherstäbchenhalter und der CD mit den Walgesängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: hüpsch aber dafür fährt man in die schweiz???


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Dezember 2007)

morgen!!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @hkn: 3januar hab ich urlaub. dann gehts ruff uf de bock unn freie bahn mit marzipan.....




jo gerne...wenn möglich immer. vielleicht ist dann ja auch mal trocken/kalt und ich kann meine letztjahresanschaffung auch mal ausprobieren  sonst härten die noch aus  

und ich muss mir noch irgend ne funzel kaufen. weil ohne licht bzw. nur einem mirage dingens ist nachtfahren kein spaß


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2007)

achso, ich dachte wirt fahren tagsüber, ich hab urlaub.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Dezember 2007)

ei gude wie!

@ maggo: 6m passt nich ins Zimmer


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2007)

dann halt weniger breit, wird dann noch heller.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Dezember 2007)

ei servus Ralph! Hört man auch mal wieder was von dir 



habkeinnick schrieb:


> und ich muss mir noch irgend ne funzel kaufen. weil ohne licht bzw. nur einem mirage dingens ist nachtfahren kein spaß



Frag mal den iggi 

Alternativ gibts auch noch die üblichen Verdächtigen 
- Lupine
- Supernova


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Dezember 2007)

ich schreib am Donnerstag Mathe  
    wer denkt sich so ne kacke aus.... lineare substitution, eulerisch zahl,,,,


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Dezember 2007)

so, ich geh dann mal pennen, gute Nacht ihrs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Dezember 2007)

Gn8 @ALL


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2007)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Breezler (12. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin Moin


----------



## caroka (12. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin, Moin moin


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

MoinMoinMoinMoinMoinMoin 


Hoi Iggy hast doch ein Gedicht gesucht, ist zwar nichts mit Dezember, aber ....

'ich möchte an deinem busen rasten wie die kuh am futterkasten'
'riech ich dein aroma, fall ich gleich ins koma'...
'wärst du mein ohrenschmalz, nie mehr würde ich wattestäbchen benutzen'
'komm lass uns zusammen alleine sein'


----------



## wissefux (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> MoinMoinMoinMoinMoinMoin
> 
> 
> Hoi Iggy hast doch ein Gedicht gesucht, ist zwar nichts mit Dezember, aber ....
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich mich hier so in der Nachbarschaft umschaue, scheint das Eröffnen neuer Freds ja gerade ziemlich hipp zu sein


----------



## caroka (12. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich hier so in der Nachbarschaft umschaue, scheint das Eröffnen neuer Freds ja gerade ziemlich hipp zu sein



Ein Plauschfred für die Freireiter, einer für die Spessartwölfe und einer für die Plauscher.  

Moin Wahltho,

wenn ich das Wetter so sehe, wird mir ganz anders. Endlich mal wieder Sonne. 

@ Breezler
Schade, dass ich Sonntag keine Zeit habe, sonst wär ich mal nach Bommersheim auf den Weihnachtsmarkt geradelt.


----------



## Breezler (12. Dezember 2007)

10.05, ich seh schon die Mädels läuten wieder die Prosecco-Zeit ein   
Schon arg früh, aber was bringt man nicht für Opfer


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> 10.05, ich seh schon die Mädels läuten wieder die Prosecco-Zeit ein
> Schon arg früh, aber was bringt man nicht für Opfer


 
Wie du dir schnell Freunde machst , oder wie mach ich meinen Nachbar nervös, der sich neben einen ins Flugzeug oder in den Zug gesetzt hat?
 
1. Nimm deinen Laptop Computer aus deiner Tasche heraus;
2. Öffne ihn langsam und ruhig;
3. Laß ihn an;
4. Überzeuge dich, daß dein Sitznachbar deinen Bildschirm
ansieht;
5. Dann starte Outlook
6. Schliesse deine Augen und heb den Kopf zum Himmel
7. Atme tief ein und click auf die Verbindung
http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf <http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf> 
8. danach schau auf den Gesichtsaudruck des Nachbars 

Viel Spass beim Prosecco


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

@mzaskar:  

Der Wind hat seit letzter Woche gedreht. Er bläst nun aus NO. War mir heute Morgen sehr recht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar:
> 
> Der Wind hat seit letzter Woche gedreht. Er bläst nun aus NO. War mir heute Morgen sehr recht!



Mir auch! - Dadurch hatte ich entsprechend Gegenwind und es fiel mir leichter, die 75 Minuten voll zu kriegen


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar:
> 
> Der Wind hat seit letzter Woche gedreht. Er bläst nun aus NO. War mir heute Morgen sehr recht!


 Blasen ist ..... aber lassen wir das 

Ich bin gestern schon durch Gegenwind und schneeregen nach Hause geradelt, und weil es so schön war gabe es heute am Morgen nochmal die gleiche Übung  


Aber dadurch lass ich mir den Tag nicht vermiesen, denn die Schweizer mit ihrem ganz einfach zu durchschauenden Wahlsystem haben den Kanidaten der CVP (entpricht der CSU und ein bischen weiter rechts) abgewählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir auch! - Dadurch hatte ich entsprechend Gegenwind und es fiel mir leichter, die 75 Minuten voll zu kriegen


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin gestern schon durch Gegenwind und schneeregen nach Hause geradelt, und weil es so schön war gabe es heute am Morgen nochmal die gleiche Übung
> ...



Heute ist es hier bisher trocken. Vorhin war sogar mal kurz die Sonne draußen.  Mittlerweile wird es aber immer dunkler...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

eben in der Bike Bravo ..... für die WinterWinterfahrer

https://www.ktrakcycle.com/index.html

Gruss 

S.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

@ Arachne wäre doch etwas für dich ....

http://www.tri-cycles.de/mojo.htmlhttp://www.tri-cycles.de


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> eben in der Bike Bravo ..... für die WinterWinterfahrer
> 
> https://www.ktrakcycle.com/index.html
> 
> ...



  

Meinen die das ernst?


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Arachne wäre doch etwas für dich ....
> 
> http://www.tri-cycles.de/mojo.htmlhttp://www.tri-cycles.de



Was hasdn dauernd für komische Links? Den letzten öffnete mein Ff nicht und den öffnet auch mein ie nicht...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

kommt eigentlich jemand nach Hibike??
würde mir gerne eine 200 mm Scheibe incl. Adapter für vorne kaufen ....
Habe ne Fox Talas ermmm weiss aber nicht was für ein Standart das ist ....
Erscheint mir bei Hibike recht günstig ...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was hasdn dauernd für komische Links? Den letzten öffnete mein Ff nicht und den öffnet auch mein ie nicht...


 

www.tri-cycles.de 

oder unter google nach IBIS Mojo schauen


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kommt eigentlich jemand nach Hibike??
> würde mir gerne eine 200 mm Scheibe incl. Adapter für vorne kaufen ....
> Habe ne Fox Talas ermmm weiss aber nicht was für ein Standart das ist ....
> Erscheint mir bei Hibike recht günstig ...



ich muß `ne Bestellung abholen. Schon mit bike-components verglichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich muß `ne Bestellung abholen. Schon mit bike-components verglichen?


 
Habe gerade meinen LBD angerufen der hat nocheine da .... wurde mal im Testrad gefahren ..... dafür abr billiger wie in GErmany 

Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was hasdn dauernd für komische Links? Den letzten öffnete mein Ff nicht und den öffnet auch mein ie nicht...



bestimmt keinen flashplayer installiert - bei vollflashseiten immer doof


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kommt eigentlich jemand nach Hibike??
> würde mir gerne eine 200 mm Scheibe incl. Adapter für vorne kaufen ....
> Habe ne Fox Talas ermmm weiss aber nicht was für ein Standart das ist ....
> Erscheint mir bei Hibike recht günstig ...




Die Talas hat m.W. IS2000 Aufnahmen.

Ich werde demnächst wahrscheinlich was bei Hibike bestellen und könnte Dir die Teile dann mitbestellen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe gerade meinen LBD angerufen der hat nocheine da .... wurde mal im Testrad gefahren ..... dafür abr billiger wie in GErmany
> 
> Danke für die Rückmeldung



Ups sorry überlesen, hat sich also schon erledigt


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Dezember 2007)

moin moin


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin



völlig falsch!  Zähl erst mal nach!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> völlig falsch!  Zähl erst mal nach!!!



eh wat?


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Dezember 2007)

so bi9n dann erstmal was essen


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> eh wat?


   
Was ist an der folgenden Reihe falsch?



wissefux schrieb:


> moin





wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin





Breezler schrieb:


> Moin Moin Moin





caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin, Moin moin





Arachne schrieb:


> moin moin moin moin moin





mzaskar schrieb:


> MoinMoinMoinMoinMoinMoin  ...





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Dezember 2007)

moinmoinmoinmoinmoinmoinmoin


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moinmoinmoinmoinmoinmoinmoin



 Geht doch!


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Dezember 2007)

ohje wie soll das nur morgen mit mathe werden


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ohje wie soll das nur morgen mit mathe werden



Du schaffst das schon!  Nur immer ordentlich nachzählen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du schaffst das schon!  Nur immer ordentlich nachzählen...



     
wenns ja nur das wäre


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

Ist zwar irgendwie recht dunkel, aber immerhin noch trocken.  Dass es in Richtung Schweiz stark regnet/geregnet hat sieht man am Wasserstand des Rheins. Der Uferweg zwischen Biebrich und Walluf ist wieder mal überschwemmt...


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

Puh, bin grad in meiner Müdphase... -> Tee! 

Heute Vormittag haben wir vier unserer acht neuen Server geliefert bekommen.  Allerdings nicht ganz in der Konfiguration, wie wir sie bestellt haben...  Mußte trotzdem schon mal einen ins Rack schrauben. 

Heute Mittag hab`ich einen anderen Server von acht auf 32 MB RAM aufgerüstet. Um die vorhandenen 16 Dimms durch 16 neue auszutauschen muß man sich fast die Finger abbrechen.

Irgendwie schraube/bastle ich gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute Vormittag haben wir vier unserer acht neuen Server geliefert bekommen.  Allerdings nicht ganz in der Konfiguration, wie wir sie bestellt haben...



Sind wohl DELL Server...???


----------



## arkonis (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute Mittag hab`ich einen anderen Server von acht auf 32 MB RAM aufgerüstet. Um die vorhandenen 16 Dimms durch 16 neue auszutauschen muß man sich fast die Finger abbrechen.
> 
> Irgendwie schraube/bastle ich gern!


 
oh mann, ihr liegt auch am Puls der Zeit  
Wo gibt es noch Dimms?


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Sind wohl DELL Server...???



schlimmer: ibm...


----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2007)

ja eh echt mann eh, dimms.....das kommt doch aus der steinzeit eh, völlisch überholt eh, gelle hersch, sach doch aach maa was dazu.


----------



## wondermike (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute Mittag hab`ich einen anderen Server von acht auf 32 *MB* RAM aufgerüstet. Um die vorhandenen 16 Dimms durch 16 neue auszutauschen muß man sich fast die Finger abbrechen.



Doch so viel?  Donnerwetter. Da wird ja an nichts gespart.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... völlisch überholt eh, gelle hersch, sach doch aach maa was dazu.



Ja genau hirsch, sach hier auch mal was  ...


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> oh mann, ihr liegt auch am Puls der Zeit
> Wo gibt es noch Dimms?



Keine PCs, aktuelle SUN-Server:

HAUPTSPEICHER:

    * 16 DIMM-Steckplätze, DDR2 mit Chipkill-Technologie und DRAM-Sparing, ECC registered DIMMs
    * Bis zu 64 GB Speicher insgesamt
    * Unterstützung für 512-MB-, 1-GB- und 2-GB-DIMMs


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja eh echt mann eh, dimms.....das kommt doch aus der steinzeit eh, völlisch überholt eh, gelle hersch, sach doch aach maa was dazu.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Dezember 2007)

Mark Twain hatte in seiner Jugend unter anderem auf einem der großen Mississippi-Dampfer als Schiffsjunge gearbeitet und dort ausgiebig das Fluchen gelernt. Jahre später, als Mark Twain bereits verheiratet war, kamen Fahrräder auf. Der Dichter befaßte sich sofort mit diesen neuartigen Vehikeln, kehrte aber von seiner ersten Ausfahrt reichlich mitgenommen zurück. Seiner Frau erklärte er sofort, jetzt wisse er erst richtig, was Fluchen heiße. "Aber du hast mir doch versprochen, nicht mehr zu fluchen", warf ihm seine Frau vor. "Ich habe ja auch gar nicht geflucht", erwiderte Mark Twain, "das taten die Leute, die ich über den Haufen gefahren habe." (Radfahrer geben auch heute wieder vielen Menschen Anlass zur Beschwerde. Sie fahren bei Rot über die Kreuzung, kurven auf Gehwegen und in Fußgängerzonen herum, sparen sich die Beleuchtung oder balancieren in der einen Hand einen Getränkekasten und versuchen mit der anderen zu lenkenheizen wie bekloppte durchn wald, erzeugen dadurch eine bodenerrosion, fahren wanderer über den haufen.... stören das leben der tiere... Alles nur Rowdys - oder selektive Wahrnehmung? Müssten wir nicht jeden Radfahrer in den Arm nehmen, weil er die Umwelt entlastet und den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern Platz macht? Reden wir darüber!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Doch so viel?  Donnerwetter. Da wird ja an nichts gespart.



Hier reicht das. Aber billig war es wirklich nicht...


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...Müssten wir nicht jeden Radfahrer in den Arm nehmen, weil er die Umwelt entlastet und den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern Platz macht? ...



Genau!


----------



## wondermike (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier reicht das. Aber billig war es wirklich nicht...



Aha. Und die Backups macht Ihr auf 5 1/4 Zoll Floppies, ne?


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aha. Und die Backups macht Ihr auf 5 1/4 Zoll Floppies, ne?



Die Server aus meinem Bereich sichere ich mit zwei Bandwechslern à zwei LTO3-Laufwerken. Die Bänder in den Wechslern haben eine Gesamtkapazität von 70TB.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Dezember 2007)

nur noch 31 beiträge un ich hab die 1000


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Keine PCs, aktuelle SUN-Server:
> 
> HAUPTSPEICHER:
> 
> ...


 
Wie kriegst du denn dann 32 MB hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nur noch 31 beiträge un ich hab die 1000



Bei mir sind es noch 284 bis ich die eins vorne stehen habe.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja eh echt mann eh, dimms.....das kommt doch aus der steinzeit eh, völlisch überholt eh, gelle hersch, sach doch aach maa was dazu.



Ich   Wozu


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Doch so viel?  Donnerwetter. Da wird ja an nichts gespart.





mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie kriegst du denn dann 32 MB hin



okok, nun ist auch bei mir der Groschen gefallen...  

Danke mzaskar!  Ich meinte natürlich 32GB!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (12. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja genau hirsch, sach hier auch mal was  ...



Issja auch voll mein Spezialgebiet, total durchqualifiziert..........


----------



## wondermike (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Server aus meinem Bereich sichere ich mit zwei Bandwechslern à zwei LTO3-Laufwerken. Die Bänder in den Wechslern haben eine Gesamtkapazität von 70TB.



Angeber. Und außerdem: richtige Männer machen keine Backups.


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich   Wozu



Ei weil de sonst so still bist. Wieviele Latten hasdn heut schon gehabt?


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Bänder in den Wechslern haben eine Gesamtkapazität von 70TB.



Das wären dann also 62.634.940 Disketten (5,25HD auf 1200KB formatiert). Da wärste ne Zeit lang mit wechseln beschäftigt...


----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2007)

chipkill technologie hört sich vertrauenserweckend an.


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Angeber. Und außerdem: richtige Männer machen keine Backups.



Genau, ab in de LugGA-Fred!


----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Das wären dann also 62.634.940 Disketten (5,25HD auf 1200KB formatiert). Da wärste ne Zeit lang mit wechseln beschäftigt...



ein fuchs wie der gerd hätte die vorher sicherlich gelocht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Issja auch voll mein Spezialgebiet, total durchqualifiziert..........



Du musst ja nicht was qualifiziertes sagen, was hätte ja schon gereicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ein fuchs wie der gerd hätte die vorher sicherlich gelocht.



Macht man doch so da wo der a******t: Knicken, lochen, abheften


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> chipkill technologie hört sich vertrauenserweckend an.



Da mußte caroka, oder ratte fragen: die Vernichtung von Chips sind deren Fachgebiet!


----------



## wondermike (12. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Issja auch voll mein Spezialgebiet, total durchqualifiziert..........



Für das intellektuelle Niveau dieses Threads reicht's doch allemal...


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ein fuchs wie der gerd hätte die vorher sicherlich gelocht.





wahltho schrieb:


> Macht man doch so da wo der a******t: Knicken, lochen, abheften



Mein Chef und mein direkter Kollege a******* noch ganz viel mit Lochkarten!


----------



## caroka (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da mußte caroka, oder ratte fragen: die Vernichtung von Chips sind deren Fachgebiet!



Was heißt hier Fachgebiet.  Das mach ich neben bei. Mein Fachgebiet ist die Emanzipation! Bin ich nicht Frauenbeauftragte?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Chef und mein direkter Kollege a******* noch ganz viel mit Lochkarten!



Meine allerersten Programme hab' ich auch noch in Lochkarten gestanzt


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Issja auch voll mein Spezialgebiet, total durchqualifiziert..........





wondermike schrieb:


> Für das intellektuelle Niveau dieses Threads reicht's doch allemal...



Genau, würdest Du hier über Kl********* reden, wäre der Rahmen des hier herrschenden intelektuellen Niveaus ein "wenig" überstrapaziert!


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Bin ich nicht Frauenbeauftragte?



Hier im Fred alle mal!!!  Wer sonst, wenn nicht Du?!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meine allerersten Programme hab' ich auch noch in Lochkarten gestanzt



Da war ich noch nicht geboren...


----------



## caroka (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier im Fred alle mal!!!  Wer sonst, wenn nicht Du?!?!?!



Na Du!


----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da war ich noch nicht geboren...



damals mit dem bollerwagen aus holz und den g*************


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na Du!



Nein, nein, ich mache den Männerbeauftragten, der meine Kollegen hier vor Deinen Übergriffen schützt!


----------



## caroka (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, nein, ich mache den Männerbeauftragten, der meine Kollegen hier vor Deinen Übergriffen schützt!



Naja, Du hast Dich ja schon immer überschätzt.


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Naja, Du hast Dich ja schon immer überschätzt.



   

Bin ich als Männerbeauftragter eigentlich berechtigt Bodyguard-Amazonen zu bekommen?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da war ich noch nicht geboren...



so um 1980 rum?


----------



## wondermike (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bin ich als Männerbeauftragter eigentlich berechtigt Bodyguard-Amazonen zu bekommen?!?!?



Kannst ja mal bei Gaddafi nachfragen, ob er Dir ein paar abgibt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieviele Latten hasdn heut schon gehabt?



Genau, fang mal von heute Morgen an zu zählen


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal bei Gaddafi nachfragen, ob er Dir ein paar abgibt.



ach, hat der sowas?  Doch hoffentlich nicht verschleiert?!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, nein, ich mache den Männerbeauftragten, der meine Kollegen hier vor Deinen Übergriffen schützt!


 

Geht nicht...

1. Du hast lange Haare
2. Du machst Back Up 
3. du wirst ander Deutschen Grenze angehalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bodyguard-Amazonen [/B]zu bekommen?!?!?



Modell "Nussknacker" oder was?


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geht nicht...
> 
> 1. Du hast lange Haare
> 2. Du machst Back Up
> 3. du wirst ander Deutschen Grenze angehalten



 

ok, dann darf ich aber auch zu den Frauen duschen! 

caroka, wann duschst Du wieder?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, dann darf ich aber auch zu den Frauen duschen!
> 
> caroka, wann duschst Du wieder?


 
Ich hatte auch mal lange Haare  Darf ich dann auch mit Caro .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> caroka, wann duschst Du wieder?



Ach ja, bald ist ja schon wieder Weihnachten


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, fang mal von heute Morgen an zu zählen



hoffentlich hat er einen großen Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, dann darf ich aber auch zu den Frauen duschen!
> 
> caroka, wann duschst Du wieder?



eher als der wahltho.


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal lange Haare



bababa, ich war zuerst!


----------



## wondermike (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach, hat der sowas?



Ja.



> Doch hoffentlich nicht verschleiert?!



Nein. Er ist ja ein Sozialist. Aber ob Du als durchgeknallter Diktator so gut rüberkommst, bezweifle ich jetzt mal.


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> eher als der wahltho.



 genau, sie macht im Augenblick ja auch weniger Sport!


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> 
> Nein. Er ist ja ein Sozialist. Aber ob Du als durchgeknallter Diktator so gut rüberkommst, bezweifle ich jetzt mal.



naja, die Hälfte (durchgeknallt) bin ich doch schon!


----------



## wondermike (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> naja, die Hälfte (durchgeknallt) bin ich doch schon!



Aber an dem irren Leuchten in den Augen musst Du noch arbeiten.


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber an dem irren Leuchten in den Augen musst Du noch arbeiten.



_Hast Du mich schon mal nachts bei Vollmond gesehen???_


----------



## wondermike (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> _Hast Du mich schon mal nachts bei Vollmond gesehen???_



Ach Du warst das...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bababa, ich war zuerst!


 

du weisst doch ..... "die Letzten werden die Ersten sein"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> _Hast Du mich schon mal nachts bei Vollmond gesehen???_


 
Bei Vollmond kann ja jeder leuchten


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du weisst doch ..... "die Letzten werden die Ersten sein"



ok, wir setzen uns jetzt beide auf`s Rad und wer es als erster radelnderweise zur caroka schafft, hat gewonnen!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, wir setzen uns jetzt beide auf`s Rad und wer es als erster radelnderweise zur caroka schafft, hat gewonnen!


 
Na wunder dich mal nicht 

oder warum denkst du, ist die Caro die ganze Zeit so ruhig


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na wunder dich mal nicht
> 
> oder warum denkst du, ist die Caro die ganze Zeit so ruhig



sicherlich, weil sie vor Lachen nicht mehr schreiben kann!


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sicherlich, weil sie vor Lachen nicht mehr schreiben kann!



...oder die Tür verrammelt, unbekannt verzieht, sich von Arnie ins Zeugenschutzprogramm aufnehmen läßt,...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1329806168

I am a dancing hero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Dezember 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1329806168
> 
> I am a dancing hero



Scharfen Anzug trägst Du da!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Scharfen Anzug trägst Du da!


 
gelle und so grün


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gelle und so grün



die Socken haben es mir besonders angetan! Soooo gestreift...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> die Socken haben es mir besonders angetan! Soooo gestreift...


 
Streifen machen schlank


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Streifen machen schlank



Querstreifen?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

so ich mach mich auf den Weg .......


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Querstreifen?


 
siehst doch wie schlank ich bin


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> siehst doch wie schlank ich bin


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so ich mach mich auf den Weg .......



Na dann gute und möglichst trockene Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na dann gute und möglichst trockene Fahrt!


 
Bin vorbereitet


----------



## caroka (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, dann darf ich aber auch zu den Frauen duschen!
> 
> caroka, wann duschst Du wieder?





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal lange Haare  Darf ich dann auch mit Caro .....


Nur lange Haare das reicht mir nicht.  Wie wäre es mit dickem Portemonnaie, sportlichem Cabrio, Urlaub auf den Malediven...... Mir fällt da bestimmt noch was ein. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ach ja, bald ist ja schon wieder Weihnachten


Ja und vergiss nicht meinen Geburtstag und Ostern. Ihr stellt mich immer dar...... 



Maggo schrieb:


> eher als der wahltho.


Vor allem richtig und nicht italienisch.  



Arachne schrieb:


> ...oder die Tür verrammelt, unbekannt verzieht, sich von Arnie ins Zeugenschutzprogramm aufnehmen läßt,...


   



mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1329806168
> 
> I am a dancing hero .....


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nur lange Haare das reicht mir nicht.  Wie wäre es mit dickem Portemonnaie, sportlichem Cabrio, Urlaub auf den Malediven...... Mir fällt da bestimmt noch was ein.


Da reicht schon nicht mehr "t****** M***", das ist schon "t****** F***"!!!!  



caroka schrieb:


> Ja und vergiss nicht meinen Geburtstag und Ostern. Ihr stellt mich immer dar......


 Ostern aber doch nicht immer! Oder???


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin vorbereitet



 Was???  Ohne Sauerstoffflasche???


----------



## Alberto68 (12. Dezember 2007)

WAS EIN SINNFREIES GESCHWÄTZ HIER


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> WAS EIN SINNFREIES GESCHWÄTZ HIER



Wie immer, oder?


----------



## caroka (12. Dezember 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> WAS EIN SINNFREIES GESCHWÄTZ HIER


Die beste Vorbereitung für das richtige Leben.  

Wie geht es Dir Berto?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nur lange Haare das reicht mir nicht.  Wie wäre es mit dickem Portemonnaie, sportlichem Cabrio, Urlaub auf den Malediven...... Mir fällt da bestimmt noch was ein.



Mein Portemonnaie ist schon recht dick ..... Cabrio hab ich nicht dafür einen kleine schwarzen ...... Malediven   keine Berge und ständig nasse Füsse neneneee dann doch eher


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

See you later, aligator...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> See you later, aligator...



besser wäre 

write you later or read you later


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...dann doch eher



Le La ?


----------



## wondermike (12. Dezember 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> WAS EIN SINNFREIES GESCHWÄTZ HIER



Welcher Satz passt nicht zu den anderen:


Im Plauscherfred werden sinnvolle Dinge besprochen.
Ein Zitronenfalter faltet Zitronen.
Die Rente ist sicher.
Putin ist ein lupenreiner Demokrat.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Dezember 2007)

N´abend zusammen!

Da ich morgen vor hab, mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren, würde mich die aktuelle Situation der Waldwege interessieren. Die letzten beiden Tage wars ja relativ trocken von oben, aber davor wars ja recht ordentlich nass. Was ist davon noch übrig?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

Die WABs waren heute schon einigermassen abgetrocknet, aber doch tlw. noch recht schmodderig...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die WABs waren heute schon einigermassen abgetrocknet, aber doch tlw. noch recht schmodderig...



Die Feldwege sind auch schmoddrig!


----------



## Arachne (12. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> besser wäre
> 
> write you later or read you later



Ist das auch von Bill Haley?


----------



## saharadesertfox (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi waltho,

was hast du mit deinem Avatar gemacht. Kein Fan von Nicolai und Rohloff?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Dezember 2007)

wir waren zum falschen Weekend im Tessin 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4299934&postcount=222

Naja man kann ja nicht alles haben 

GN8


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die WABs waren heute schon einigermassen abgetrocknet, aber doch tlw. noch recht schmodderig...





			
				Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Die Feldwege sind auch schmoddrig!


Danke für die Info! Werd dann doch die Dreckfänger dran machen.


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wir waren zum falschen Weekend im Tessin
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4299934&postcount=222
> 
> ...





Naja, beim nächsten mal!


----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2007)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin Moin


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin, Moin moin, 

Neues Spiel.....wir werden immer geistreicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin, Moin moin,
> 
> Neues Spiel.....wir werden immer geistreicher.



Was erwartest du, nach erst einem Kaffee


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was erwartest du, nach erst einem Kaffee



Dann steh doch früher auf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann steh doch früher auf.



Genau, dann steh doch früher auf.


----------



## Breezler (13. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,

viertel vor 5 war die Nacht zuende. Ist das früh genug?


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> viertel vor 5 war die Nacht zuende. Ist das früh genug?



Kommt drauf an wieviel Kaffee Du brauchst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> was hast du mit deinem Avatar gemacht. Kein Fan von Nicolai und Rohloff?



Hab' nur mal den Avatar ausgetauscht  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Natürlich sind Nicolai, Rohloff und Hope aber immer noch meine Lieblinge 

Steht aber auch links noch so geschrieben


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' nur mal den Avatar ausgetauscht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieder einer der nur Bilder anschaut, anstatt zu lesen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wieder einer der nur Bilder anschaut, anstatt zu lesen.



Iss' ja auch soooo schwierig


----------



## Breezler (13. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wieviel Kaffee Du brauchst.




Die Senseo läuft vor Abfahrt erstmal heiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann steh doch früher auf.


 
Du weckst mich ja nicht

Ich nehme Kaffee und Gipfli .... Kaffee gerne schwarz


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

Sorry Team Taunusplauscher Chiller am WE gibt es von mir maximal 6 WPP's

http://www.parsenn.ch/Service/Webcams/dD0zMyZsPWRldQ.html

Eh gude aus der Schweiz


----------



## Breezler (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sorry Team Taunusplauscher Chiller am WE gibt es von mir maximal 6 WPP's
> 
> http://www.parsenn.ch/Service/Webcams/dD0zMyZsPWRldQ.html
> 
> Eh gude aus der Schweiz



Solche Links sollten der Zensur zum Opfer fallen  
5 Wochen noch


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Solche Links sollten der Zensur zum Opfer fallen
> 5 Wochen noch


 

Morgen


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du weckst mich ja nicht
> 
> Ich nehme Kaffee und Gipfli .... Kaffee gerne schwarz



Wenn *ich* das tun würde, dann kämst Du bestimmt nicht zum Kaffee trinken.  
Wow, schneid ich wieder auf.


----------



## Breezler (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morgen



Solche Aussagen erst recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Morgen



Kommt wir verschwören uns gegen Ihn. Etwas Ignoranz wirkt manchmal Wunder.


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2007)

Ups. schon so spät.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen erst recht


 
Frankfurt ist doch auch schön 

http://www.hr-online.de/website/spe...y=1&mMediaKey=mediathek_22898988&s=z&b=1&pn=1


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kommt wir verschwören uns gegen Ihn. Etwas Ignoranz wirkt manchmal Wunder.


 
hmmmhmmm das ist aber nicht nett .....  und du wolltest mir noch Kaffee bringen ....der dann kalt wird 

gehe trotzdem in den Schnee


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen (moinmoinmoinmoinmoin(moin, wenn der Breezler geschaltet hätte))

hatte bisher keine Zeit zum Spielen.  Irgendwie ist noch gar nicht so kalt, wie sie dauernd sagen. Bin heute zwar tendenziell kleinere Gänge als gestern gefahren, war aber genauso schnell hier. 

Und hier dann der "übliche" Wahnsinn: die gelieferten Server sind doch nicht für uns...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen (moinmoinmoinmoinmoin(moin, wenn der Breezler geschaltet hätte))
> 
> hatte bisher keine Zeit zum Spielen.  Irgendwie ist noch gar nicht so kalt, wie sie dauernd sagen. Bin heute zwar tendenziell kleinere Gänge als gestern gefahren, war aber genauso schnell hier.
> 
> Und hier dann der "übliche" Wahnsinn: die gelieferten Server sind doch nicht für uns...


 
Ich nehm einen, neee 2


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

Brandschutzübung...nerv!


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich nehm einen, neee 2



ibm? Große laute Kisten mit viel Plastik...


----------



## Breezler (13. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Brandschutzübung...nerv!



Gibts da auch freiwillige Brandopfer?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ibm? Große laute Kisten mit viel Plastik...


*I*mmer *B*esser *M*anuel*l*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Gibts da auch freiwillige Brandopfer?


 
Ich kümmere mich um die weiblichen Brandopfer  .......


Neee Gerd nicht um dich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Brandschutzübung...nerv!



Ihr auch? 

Ich hab' 'ne halbe Stunde in der Kälte ohne Jacke gestanden


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Dezember 2007)

morgen
mathe voll verka´***t


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin so frei und schicke mal was Winterliches aus den Berge 





schöne TagTräume 

Gruss, der Mensch aus der Schweiz der an euch denkt


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin so frei und schicke mal was Winterliches aus den Berge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!

Du bist mir vllt. ein Säckel!


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kümmere mich um die weiblichen Brandopfer  .......
> 
> 
> Neee Gerd nicht um dich



Danke!



Danke!!


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ihr auch?
> 
> Ich hab' 'ne halbe Stunde in der Kälte ohne Jacke gestanden



Ich hatte mich erstmal angezogen...


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen
> mathe voll verka´***t



echt?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

Zur Wahl in der Schweiz:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,523110,00.html

und in der Schweiz

http://www.20min.ch/news/dossier/brwahlen/story/18313407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Gibts da auch freiwillige Brandopfer?



Manche riechen zumindest so, wenn sie draußen waren...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich erstmal angezogen...


 
Wieso wars du denn nicht angezogen   jetzt mach ich mir doch ein paar Sorgen


----------



## Breezler (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wieso wars du denn nicht angezogen   jetzt mach ich mir doch ein paar Sorgen



Wegen der weiblichen Brandopfer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich erstmal angezogen...



Nackt vorm PC oder wie?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nackt vorm PC oder wie?


 
So ungefähr, jedoch schlimmer ....

nackt auf einem IBM Server


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So ungefähr, jedoch schlimmer ....
> 
> nackt auf einem IBM Server



So eine S A U ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Dezember 2007)

Taddaaaaa... 


Mein neues Bike


----------



## wondermike (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *I*mmer *B*esser *M*anuel



Wer ist Manuel?


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wer ist Manuel?


 

ohh man wie konnte mir das nur passieren


----------



## wondermike (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ohh man wie konnte mir das nur passieren



Ist schon OK. ich versteh das ja, wenn Du lieber mit Manuel Spaß hast. Da sind wir hier echt total offen, Du, ehrlich.


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmmhmmm das ist aber nicht nett .....  und du wolltest mir noch Kaffee bringen ....der dann kalt wird
> 
> gehe trotzdem in den Schnee


  



Arachne schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Und hier dann der "übliche" Wahnsinn: die gelieferten Server sind doch nicht für uns...


  Unfassbar  



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen
> mathe voll verka´***t


Shit  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin so frei und schicke mal was Winterliches aus den Berge
> 
> [wunderschönes Winterbild]
> 
> ...


Du bist ja einer von der ganz gemeinen Sorte.   



mzaskar schrieb:


> Wieso wars du denn nicht angezogen   jetzt mach ich mir doch ein paar Sorgen


Wahrscheinlich war er gerade in der Besenkammer.  



_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Taddaaaaa...
> 
> 
> Mein neues Bike


  
Ge!les Teil


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du bist ja einer von der ganz gemeinen Sorte.


 

Nee einer von der netten und romantischen Sorte 

http://www.20min.ch/news/wissen/story/25093393

LG

PS wo ich sein werde gibt es keine Luftverschmutzung und ganz wenig Restlicht 
Ich sag auch nicht wo ich bin sonst heisst es wieder ich wäre gemein


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Dezember 2007)

moin moin


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin



Schon wieder völlig falsch...


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Taddaaaaa...
> 
> 
> Mein neues Bike



 Paßt zu Dir!


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So ungefähr, jedoch schlimmer ....
> 
> nackt auf einem IBM Server



Ich merke, es gibt in meinem Leben doch noch das ein, oder andere, was ich noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schon wieder völlig falsch...



was bin ich froh, meist der erste zu sein


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> was bin ich froh, meist der erste zu sein



Mußt Du auch!  Andernfalls müßtest Du ja zählen können...


----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mußt Du auch!  Andernfalls müßtest Du ja zählen können...



dann fang ich jetzt sicherheitshalber mal hiermit an :

gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Dezember 2007)

ei gude!

und gn8 gn8


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt wird es kompliziert: Seit hkn so nachlässig wurde, bin ich manchmal der letzte gn8er. Nicht mal Avatare zählen hilft, seit hier bei manchen das selbe verwendet wird... 

 

Aber trotzdem: euch ist schon klar, dass es noch keine Nacht ist!? Bestenfalls früher Abend, eher später Nachmittag.


----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2007)

moin


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

sch.....e, Bestandteile des Plauscherfreds sind defekt, müssen nachjustiert werden...


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> sch.....e, Bestandteile des Plauscherfreds sind defekt, müssen nachjustiert werden...



was redest du da


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2007)

N'abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

Mahlzeit 

So ein Berg Nudeln Arrabiata erfolgreich vernichtet jetzt gibt es noch frischen Rüblikuchen *schleck* bin dann mal weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2007)

So...

... langes Wochenende 

Morgen und Montag sind Frei-tag ! ! !


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was redest du da


na schau doch:


wissefux schrieb:


> moin


----------



## Arachne (13. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So...
> 
> ... langes Wochenende
> 
> Morgen und Montag sind Frei-tag ! ! !



Whow, Montag auch!


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

I see Germany ruht sich aus 

*Böööörrrrrrrrp*

Tschuldigung 

Satt


----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, Montag auch!



ja montag bis nach neujahr sind frei-tage  

morgen muß ich noch mal ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja montag bis nach neujahr sind frei-tage


Du Glücksfux


wissefux schrieb:


> morgen muß ich noch mal ran


Wird schon rumgehen


----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du Glücksfux
> 
> Wird schon rumgehen



ich hoffe doch ...

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2007)

255


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2007)

Gn8 @All


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 255


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



schneehoehe


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

Bei so `nem bisschen Gegenwind war das Auffüllen meines Caotina-Vorrats heute besonders schweißtreibend...


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schneehoehe



 

Laß Dich nicht verwehen!


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

Gn8


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2007)

moin


----------



## Breezler (14. Dezember 2007)

moin moin 

Es wird mal wieder Winter, ist schon frisch draussen.

Irgendwie zieh ich seid dieser Woche zwischen Buchschlag und Sprendlingen Rehe an. Heut ist mir schon wieder eins vors Rad gehüppt.
Sollte mal die Pellets aus der Tasche nehmen


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2007)

boa, moin ihr leut. heut gehts nach köln, ob ich irgendwann nochmal mitlesen geschweigedenn rad fahren werde wei´ß ich noch nicht.hab ich schonmal erwähnt wie ich weihnachtsstress hasse......


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> boa, moin ihr leut. heut gehts nach köln, ob ich irgendwann nochmal mitlesen geschweigedenn rad fahren werde wei´ß ich noch nicht.hab ich schonmal erwähnt wie ich weihnachtsstress hasse......



Maggo  ...........ich tu einfach mal so als hättest Du mitgespielt. 

Moin moin, Moin moin


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2007)

So lange Zeit ohne zu biken.....langsam werde ich wieder nervös. 
Bald hab ich's geschafft.  

Wow, und wißt Ihr auch schon, dass die Jahre zwischen 40 und 60 die Besten sind. :huepf:


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

die jahre die man gerade lebt sind die besten....ist doch klar...morgen


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> Es wird mal wieder Winter, ist schon frisch draussen.
> 
> ...



Wie romantisch


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die jahre die man grede lebt sind die besten....ist doch klar...morgen



 Klar........ aber die zwischen 40 und 60 sind die allerbesten.  

Moin Lugxx


----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wow, und wißt Ihr auch schon, dass die Jahre zwischen 40 und 60 die Besten sind. :huepf:





caroka schrieb:


> Klar........ aber die zwischen 40 und 60 sind die allerbesten.




cool, da besteht ja noch hoffnung in naher zukunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> cool, da besteht ja noch hoffnung in naher zukunft



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Klar........ aber die zwischen 40 und 60 sind die allerbesten.
> 
> Moin Lugxx



uns was mach ich wenn ich 60 bin...vom haus springen...ne, ne mein alter ist immer das beste...morgen caro


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

moin moin moin moin moin, oder so... 

Ist unser mzaskar schon auf dem Weg in den Tiefschnee? Wünsche jedenfalls viel Spaß!


----------



## Breezler (14. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie romantisch



Romantisch? :O



caroka schrieb:


> Klar........ aber die zwischen 40 und 60 sind die allerbesten.
> 
> Moin Lugxx



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> moin moin moin moin moin, oder so...
> 
> Ist unser mzaskar schon auf dem Weg in den Tiefschnee? Wünsche jedenfalls viel Spaß!



Der ist bestimmt schon unterwegs. War aber gestern noch lange on und hat sich vom Bruder anbaggern lassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

Moin ihr alen Sägge


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

Moin, Moin +1  (kam mit dem zählen nicht nach  )


Bin noch da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





muss erst noch ein paar Patienen versorgen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , dann geht es los


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin, Moin +1  (kam mit dem zählen nicht nach  )
> 
> 
> Bin noch da
> ...




Du Sack...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die jahre die man gerade lebt sind die besten....ist doch klar...



 Wie Gesagt: Immer lustig und vergnügt, bis der Ar*** im Sarge liegt


----------



## wondermike (14. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Moin ihr alen Sägge



Morgen, Du Jungspund...


----------



## wondermike (14. Dezember 2007)

Warum isses eigentlich schon Freitag und ich muss noch so viel schaffen? Die Welt ist sooo ungerecht.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Warum isses eigentlich schon Freitag und ich muss noch so viel schaffen? Die Welt ist sooo ungerecht.



In Deinem "Alter" musst Du Dich damit einfach mal abfinden


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie Gesagt: Immer lustig und vergnügt, bis der Ar*** im Sarge liegt



Wie gesagt: Lieber lang und gut gelebt als kurz und schlecht


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

@ Breezler..............Bist Du am SO-Nachmittag am Stand? Wenn ja, wie kann ich Dich identifizieren?  Rotes Käppi ?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

Hier wird ja heute fast schon Lebensweisheit vermittelt 


Warum habe ich nur so ein flaues Gefühl im Magen und warum fühlt sich mein  Kopf zu klein für den Inhalt an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (14. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Breezler..............Bist Du am SO-Nachmittag am Stand? Wenn ja, wie kann ich Dich identifizieren?  Rotes Käppi ?



Bin da von 09.00 (Aufbau) bis 21.00 (Ende Abbau)
Bin wahrscheinlich der einzige ohne die obligatorische Nikolaus-Mütze, meine Jungs haben so Plastik-Dinger geholt, bin ich allergisch drauf.    
Bin der einzige mit Brille, und zu 90 % mit direktem Zugriff auf die Kochtöbbe  . Braun-schwarz-weiße  O-Neal-Jacke werd ich anhaben.


----------



## Breezler (14. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warum habe ich nur so ein flaues Gefühl im Magen und warum fühlt sich mein  Kopf zu klein für den Inhalt an



Glühwein hilft.   

Huch schon halb elf, und noch kein Prosecco bei meinem Mädels zu sehen


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Bin da von 09.00 (Aufbau) bis 21.00 (Ende Abbau)
> Bin wahrscheinlich der einzige ohne die obligatorische Nikolaus-Mütze, meine Jungs haben so Plastik-Dinger geholt, bin ich allergisch drauf.
> Bin der einzige mit Brille, und zu 90 % mit direktem Zugriff auf die Kochtöbbe  . Braun-schwarz-weiße  O-Neal-Jacke werd ich anhaben.



´ne ungewöhnlich klare Aussage fürnen Plauschée   
Wohnst Du auch in diesem Raubritterkaff ?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

Was haste denn inne Többe?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Glühwein hilft.
> 
> Huch schon halb elf, und noch kein Prosecco bei meinem Mädels zu sehen



Ich versuchs mal mit Kaffee


----------



## Breezler (14. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ´ne ungewöhnlich klare Aussage fürnen Plauschée
> Wohnst Du auch in diesem Raubritterkaff ?



In Bommersheim? Ne, mittendrin. Hab mich in die Orscheler Altstadt verzogen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

Da kann man wohnen


----------



## Breezler (14. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da kann man wohnen



Klar, hat immense Vorteile

Nehmen wir mal das Brunnenfest   





Entfernung Haustür-Caipistand 6 Meter 50


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Klar, hat immense Vorteile
> 
> Nehmen wir mal das Brunnenfest
> 
> ...



Lärm, verkotzte Gassen, kein Parkplatz, kleine, niedrige Wohnungen,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Klar, hat immense Vorteile
> 
> Nehmen wir mal das Brunnenfest
> 
> ...



Ok Ok da kann ich nicht mihalten  wären bei mir ungefähr 450.065 m


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Breezler..............Bist Du am SO-Nachmittag am Stand? Wenn ja, wie kann ich Dich identifizieren?  Rotes Käppi ?



Ich bin für ein rotes Miniröckchen mit weißem Plüschsaum!


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein rotes Miniröckchen mit weißem Plüschsaum!



und Ringelstrümpfe


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lärm, verkotzte Gassen, kein Parkplatz, kleine, niedrige Wohnungen,...



Halt, ein Vorteil fällt mir ein: Ich wäre mittlerweile sicherlich das Hexentreppchen schon mal runter gefahren!


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und Ringelstrümpfe



 kannst ihm ja Deine leihen!!


----------



## Breezler (14. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Was haste denn inne Többe?



Lecker Bischofs-Punsch. Aus Weißwein mit einem geheimen Elixier verfeinert.
Megalecker, macht süchtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (14. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lärm, verkotzte Gassen, kein Parkplatz, kleine, niedrige Wohnungen,...



Verkotzt hab ich noch nie gesehen, wohn ja nicht an der Mauer  Parkplatz brauch ich net, hab kein Auto  Ich kann in meiner Wohnung stehn  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ok Ok da kann ich nicht mihalten  wären bei mir ungefähr 450.065 m



Geht doch noch  



Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein rotes Miniröckchen mit weißem Plüschsaum!



Das passt gut zu meiner Hautfarbe, der Saum



mzaskar schrieb:


> und Ringelstrümpfe



Dann muß ich ja meine Beine zum Glück net rasieren.



Arachne schrieb:


> Halt, ein Vorteil fällt mir ein: Ich wäre mittlerweile sicherlich das Hexentreppchen schon mal runter gefahren!



Hexentreppchen? So lang wohn ich da nun noch nicht, kenn ich nicht. Und sicher nix fürn Hardtail



Arachne schrieb:


> kannst ihm ja Deine leihen!!



Dann aber bitte gewaschen und übers Knie


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2007)

so ich verabschiede mich 

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r15075023-tanzender-polizist.html

viel Spass am WE


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so ich verabschiede mich
> 
> http://www.isnichwahr.de/r15075023-tanzender-polizist.html
> 
> viel Spass am WE



und Dir erst!


----------



## Breezler (14. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so ich verabschiede mich
> 
> http://www.isnichwahr.de/r15075023-tanzender-polizist.html
> 
> viel Spass am WE



Endlich   

Keine frustrierenden Posts mehr


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

@Breezer: Jetzt erkläre mir doch endlich mal, wieso in Deinem Avatar das "l" fehlt!


----------



## Breezler (14. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Breezer: Jetzt erkläre mir doch endlich mal, wieso in Deinem Avatar das "l" fehlt!



Hab den guten Joe schon angeschrieben, dass sein Name seid 88 falsch auf den Bikes babbt


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Hab den guten Joe schon angeschrieben, dass sein Name seid 88 falsch auf den Bikes babbt



Mann, bin ich froh, dass wahltho nicht wahlto fährt, oder so...


----------



## Breezler (14. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mann, bin ich froh, dass wahltho nicht wahlto fährt, oder so...



wobei mir grade einfällt, dass der Gute noch nicht auf meine Aufkleberanfrage geantwortet hat, die ich vor 4 Monaten gestellt hab, damit ich endlich mal pulvern lassen kann.
Gleich nochmal erinnern.


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> wobei mir grade einfällt, dass der Gute noch nicht auf meine Aufkleberanfrage geantwortet hat, die ich vor 4 Monaten gestellt hab, damit ich endlich mal pulvern lassen kann.
> Gleich nochmal erinnern.



Genau, da steht auch noch `ne Antwort an mich aus!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2007)

Ei gude wie, wir hatten eine Telekom-Störung, war fast 3 Stunden Off-Line...

... wie wäre es denn am w/e mit einer gemeinsamen Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ei gude wie, wir hatten eine Telekom-Störung, war fast 3 Stunden Off-Line...
> 
> ... wie wäre es denn am w/e mit einer gemeinsamen Tour?



Ich würde Schmerzensgeld verlangen! 

Prinzipiell gerne!  Kommt halt drauf an wann und wohin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Prinzipiell gerne!  Kommt halt drauf an wann und wohin.



Samstag und/oder Sonntag vllt. mal in den Taunus?


----------



## Breezler (14. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, da steht auch noch `ne Antwort an mich aus!



Ich arbeite dran  



wahltho schrieb:


> Ei gude wie, wir hatten eine Telekom-Störung, war fast 3 Stunden Off-Line...
> 
> ... wie wäre es denn am w/e mit einer gemeinsamen Tour?



Bei mir geht wegen Weihnachtsmarkt und dessen Vorbereitung leider nix



wahltho schrieb:


> Samstag und/oder Sonntag vllt. mal in den Taunus?



mit Heimweg über Bommersheim


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Samstag und/oder Sonntag vllt. mal in den Taunus?



Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an!


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lärm, verkotzte Gassen, kein Parkplatz, kleine, niedrige Wohnungen,...


Spießer! 


Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein rotes Miniröckchen mit weißem Plüschsaum!


Schwuch!el! 


Arachne schrieb:


> Halt, ein Vorteil fällt mir ein: Ich wäre mittlerweile sicherlich das Hexentreppchen schon mal runter gefahren!


Draufgänger!!!! 



Arachne schrieb:


> kannst ihm ja Deine leihen!!


Wenn er dazu noch so ge!l tanzt, komm ich auf jeden Fall.......irgentwie. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> so ich verabschiede mich
> 
> http://www.isnichwahr.de/r15075023-tanzender-polizist.html
> 
> viel Spass am WE


Dir auch viel Spass.  Schon zu spät 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ei gude wie, wir hatten eine Telekom-Störung, war fast 3 Stunden Off-Line...
> 
> ... wie wäre es denn am w/e mit einer gemeinsamen Tour?


Shit, ich kann wieder nicht.  Weder Samstag noch Sonntag.


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Spießer!
> 
> Schwuch!el!
> 
> ...



Ja, heutzutage ist Vielseitigkeit angesagt!  

Schade!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schade!



Sehr Schade! - Caro geht überhaupt nicht mehr mit uns Biken


----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2007)

bei mir wirds am we auch nur für fahrten zur a**** reichen, wenn überhaupt.....ich habe inventour.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir wirds am we auch nur für fahrten zur a**** reichen, wenn überhaupt.....ich habe inventour.



Sehr, sehr schade  - Ich seh' Gerdi und mich schon wieder alleine durch den Taunus gallern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (14. Dezember 2007)

tja, aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist mit den täubchen............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tja, aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist mit den täubchen............



... apropos Täubchen: Moment mal, ich muss gerade mal den Mund aufmachen, hier fliegt schon wieder so ein lecker gebratenes Teil durch die Gegend


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tja, aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist mit den täubchen............



 Je größer das "Maul" umso mehr fliegen rein.............. gebraten natürlich..............


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... apropos Täubchen: Moment mal, ich muss gerade mal den Mund aufmachen, hier fliegt schon wieder so ein lecker gebratenes Teil durch die Gegend



Bei Dir im Proltaunus


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tja, aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist mit den täubchen............



tja, ich hab` dafür nur ein fahrbereites Rädchen und muß auch noch aufpassen, dass mir das nicht kaputt geht.  

Am Popo: Die Aufnahme meiner Dämpferbuchse scheint ausgeschlagen zu sein...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Bei Dir im Proltaunus



Proltaunus - Ich wohn' doch nicht in Orschel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Proltaunus - Ich wohn' doch in fischbach



yep, fischbach ist definitv kein proltaunus   

urlaub


----------



## caroka (14. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehr Schade! - Caro geht überhaupt nicht mehr mit uns Biken


Ich geh im Moment gar nicht biken. 



wahltho schrieb:


> ... apropos Täubchen: Moment mal, ich muss gerade mal den Mund aufmachen, hier fliegt schon wieder so ein lecker gebratenes Teil durch die Gegend


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Proltaunus - Ich wohn' doch nicht in Orschel



Arme Sau


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> yep, fischbach ist definitv kein proltaunus
> 
> urlaub



Orschel aach net!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Orschel aach net!



Ja wo ist denn dann der Proltaunus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2007)

Also Gerd, ich würde eine Tour morgen ab fbh zur gewohnten Zeit, also 12:30 Uhr vorschlagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2007)

... ich mach mich mal zur zweiten Einheiten auf den Spin-Trainer, bis später


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

Puh, wasn Strech... Um 22:05 Uhr kommt auf Tele 5 Shining! 

Wieso können die Geschäfte eigentlich nicht bis um zehn offen haben??? Ja, ja, ich weiß, weil ich dann erst kurz vor zehn einkaufen würde... 

Was man beim Kettewechseln nicht alles feststellen kann: Von meinem mittleren Kettenblatt fehl ein Zahn, obwohl noch nicht so lange drauf, sehen die Kettenblätter insgesamt nicht mehr so toll aus, das linke Lager meines Innenlagers ist schon wieder hinüber, von den Kettenrädchen meiner Schaltung ist fast nichts mehr übrig, der Schaltungszug fängt an zu spleißen,...


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also Gerd, ich würde eine Tour morgen ab fbh zur gewohnten Zeit, also 12:30 Uhr vorschlagen



Laß uns das morgen Vormittag fest machen.  Ich war zwar vorhin Einkaufen, müßte morgen Früh/Vormittag aber noch mal kurz in die Stadt.


----------



## Breezler (14. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Proltaunus - Ich wohn' doch nicht in Orschel



Echt net? Eher im Prolteil?   



wissefux schrieb:


> yep, fischbach ist definitv kein proltaunus
> 
> urlaub



Stimmt. Nebentaunus nennt man das hier



Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ja wo ist denn dann der Proltaunus



Richtung Hofheim, stimmt aber auch net. Schwalbach würd ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Dezember 2007)

Gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Dezember 2007)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Zilli (14. Dezember 2007)

Guude,


Arachne schrieb:


> ....
> Was man beim Kettewechseln nicht alles feststellen kann: Von meinem mittleren Kettenblatt fehl ein Zahn, obwohl noch nicht so lange drauf, sehen die Kettenblätter insgesamt nicht mehr so toll aus, das linke Lager meines Innenlagers ist schon wieder hinüber, von den Kettenrädchen meiner Schaltung ist fast nichts mehr übrig, der Schaltungszug fängt an zu spleißen,...


ich will morgen irgendwann noch zu HiBike fahr'n .... brauch'se wat ? oder Dich mitnehmen ?


Guude Gresi, hab mittlerweile auch die Protektoren; vielen Dank nochmal für den preisgünstigen Link damals.


----------



## Zilli (14. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Richtung Hofheim, stimmt aber auch net. Schwalbach würd ich sagen


Da hammer abär grad nochemol die Korv gegrieed ....


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Echt net? Eher im Prolteil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Sauerland vielleicht?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> ich will morgen irgendwann noch zu HiBike fahr'n ....


Ganz schlechte Idee! Morgen ist sicherlich der ungünstigste Tag überhaupt, da das der letzte Tag vorm Umzug ist und gut 80-90% der Ware schon im neuen Ladengeschäft sind. Die Ware ist zwar zugreifbar (oben zahlen, an der Warenausgabe vom demnächst neuen Geschäft abholen), aber größtenteils vorher nicht zu begutachten. 
Ab Montag sind wir dann in der Westerbachstr. 9 (etwa 300 m die Straße runter) zu finden und dann sollte alles wieder in normale Bahnen zurück kehren.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Da hammer abär grad nochemol die Korv gegrieed ....



Neeeee............ Alles zurück


----------



## Zilli (14. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ganz schlechte Idee! Morgen ist sicherlich der ungünstigste Tag überhaupt, da das der letzte Tag vorm Umzug ist und gut 80-90% der Ware schon im neuen Ladengeschäft sind. Die Ware ist zwar zugreifbar (oben zahlen, an der Warenausgabe vom demnächst neuen Geschäft abholen), aber größtenteils vorher nicht zu begutachten.
> Ab Montag sind wir dann in der Westerbachstr. 9 (etwa 300 m die Straße runter) zu finden und dann sollte alles wieder in normale Bahnen zurück kehren.


Danke für den Tip (auch wenn mir däs gar ned in de Gram basse dud*kaufrausch*)


----------



## Zilli (14. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Neeeee............ Alles zurück


Nach Zentral-Orschel 

(Du wohnst doch hoffendlisch in der Peripherie ???)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich wolld ja nur mal was dadezu gesachd ham, auch wenn ich sonst bei der Aktion so gut wie nie dabei bin:

*138*


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip (auch wenn mir däs gar ned in de Gram basse dud*kaufrausch*)



Fährst Du nun doch nicht? Ich hatte mir noch ein Paar mit blauem Rand bestellt.  Technik müßte ich alles da haben!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Nach Zentral-Orschel
> 
> (Du wohnst doch hoffendlisch in der Peripherie ???)



Du weißt doch, wo ich wohn´


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> Guude Gresi, hab mittlerweile auch die Protektoren; vielen Dank nochmal für den preisgünstigen Link damals.



ich hoff das du sie nie brauchen wirst


----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

Hab´ meinen Arzttermin heute Abend vergessen


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hab´ meinen Arzttermin heute Abend vergessen



Oh nein, Du hast mir doch noch vorher davon erzählt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (14. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh nein, Du hast mir doch noch vorher davon erzählt!



So ist das manchmal bei mir...


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> So ist das manchmal bei mir...



Naja, passieren tut sowas nicht nur Dir...


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso können die Geschäfte eigentlich nicht bis um zehn offen haben??? Ja, ja, ich weiß, weil ich dann erst kurz vor zehn einkaufen würde...



wo lebst du denn  

bei uns im proll-taunus kannste in einigen läden bis 22 uhr einkaufen. und jetzt vor weihnachten sowieso.
gewisse tanken haben rund um die uhr offen  


nur die wirklich wichtigen läden wie z.b. hibike spielen da nicht mit  

guden moin


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2007)

moin


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2007)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin





wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin



moin moin moin


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin





wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin





wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin moin



*moin moin moin moin*


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin





wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin





wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin moin





wissefux schrieb:


> *moin moin moin moin*



*moin moin moin moin moin*


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin





wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin





wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin moin





wissefux schrieb:


> *moin moin moin moin*





wissefux schrieb:


> *moin moin moin moin moin*



*moin moin moin moin moin moin*


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin





wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin





wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin moin





wissefux schrieb:


> *moin moin moin moin*





wissefux schrieb:


> *moin moin moin moin moin*





wissefux schrieb:


> *moin moin moin moin moin moin*



*moin moin moin moin moin moin moin*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin





wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin





wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin moin





wissefux schrieb:


> *moin moin moin moin*





wissefux schrieb:


> *moin moin moin moin moin*





wissefux schrieb:


> *moin moin moin moin moin moin*





wissefux schrieb:


> *moin moin moin moin moin moin moin*



ich gebs uff   

schnarchnasen ihr ! pah !


----------



## Maggo (15. Dezember 2007)

freak........


----------



## Maggo (15. Dezember 2007)

nix schnarchnasen. ich bin längst für gebratene tauben am sorgen dran.


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> nix schnarchnasen. ich bin längst für gebratene tauben am sorgen dran.



schei$$e, wenn man net in fbh wohnt, wo die dinger einfach so rumfliegen


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2007)

Alle so im Stretch, dass sie nicht mim Fux spielen können. Ich sag es ja, schei$$ Weihnachten. 


Moin moin, Moin moin, Moin moin, Moin moin,


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schei$$e, wenn man net in fbh wohnt, wo die dinger einfach so rumfliegen



Ob die auch mal nach Kelkheim ihren Lebensraum ausdehnen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schei$$e, wenn man net in fbh wohnt, wo die dinger einfach so rumfliegen



Apropos,...

... ich hab' Hunger, aber jetzt gibt's Aufbackbrötchen vom Aldi, na man kann ja nicht den ganzen Tag nur Tauben fressen


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Alle so im Stretch, dass sie nicht mim Fux spielen können.



schade ...



caroka schrieb:


> Ob die auch mal nach Kelkheim ihren Lebensraum ausdehnen?



hornau würde schon reichen  
aber ob man das überhaupt noch *lebens*raum nennen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber ob man das überhaupt noch *lebens*raum nennen kann



... eher ihre persönliche Todeszone


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2007)

gute Morgen 

ihr seit ja lahm druff das das k immernoch nicht geknackt is 

ich bin total feddisch vom Umzug gestern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2007)

Moin Crazy, hab' Dir und Iggi gestern eine PN geschickt...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Dezember 2007)

@wahltho: Sag mal, befindet sich in deinem Hope-Sortiment eigentlich auch eine Mono Mini? Wenn ja, wie bist du damit zufrieden?

@fux: Moin versteht hier in Hesse doch keiner. Mosche muß das heißen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @wahltho: Sag mal, befindet sich in deinem Hope-Sortiment eigentlich auch eine Mono Mini? Wenn ja, wie bist du damit zufrieden?



Die beiden Argon RoCCs sind mit der Hope Mono Mini ausgestattet (Stahlflex, VR/HR 183mm). Bin auch mit dieser Bremse sehr zufrieden


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2007)

Morsche! 

Die liebe Telekom hat mir meinen Zugang wieder ermöglicht! Bis vor Kurzem hatte ich keinen Anschluß an meine geliebten Bappsägg... 

Hey die Sonne kommt gerade raus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (15. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey die Sonne kommt gerade raus!!!



.......und verzieht sich gleich wieder............


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> .......und verzieht sich gleich wieder............



Der gute Wille zählt!


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Dezember 2007)

moin moin


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Dezember 2007)

und tschüss


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2007)

tschüß tschüß


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>



du gerd, was meinste wenn die in norddeutschland ihr moin moin immer steigern würden   

die würden den ganzen tag nichts mehr anderes sagen    


*soll ich mit der 35watt oder 20watt birne fahren*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2007)

*@Iggi, Seb, Wondermike:

Könntet Ihr bitte mal auf meine PN von gestern antworten *


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> *soll ich mit der 35watt oder 20watt birne fahren*



wie lange? Straße, WAB, Trail?


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2007)

Upps, so still hier. Stellt Ihr Euch schon auf besinnliches Weihnachten ein?  
Ihr habt doch noch Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (15. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> *@Iggi, Seb, Wondermike:
> 
> Könntet Ihr bitte mal auf meine PN von gestern antworten *



Ja ist denn heut' schon Sonntag?    

PN ist unterwegs.


----------



## wondermike (15. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Upps, so still hier. Stellt Ihr Euch schon auf besinnliches Weihnachten ein?
> Ihr habt doch noch Zeit.



Ich taue grade so langsam wieder auf. War schon etwas frisch heute, auf dem Bike.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2007)

So, ich habe auch meine zweite 90 Minuten Einheit Spin-Trainer vor der Glotze hinter mir


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2007)

ob der iggi wohl nochmal heim kommt  wir wollen doch wissen ob er nun mit 35w oder 20w gefahren ist


----------



## Zilli (15. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich habe auch meine zweite 90 Minuten Einheit Spin-Trainer vor der Glotze hinter mir


Ich war froh, daß ich gestern abend endlich mal wieder biken konnte, auch wenn zum Schluß die Füße a****kalt war'n.

@Gerd: Schad das es nemmer geklappt hat; war auch arg kurzfristig. 
Zumal dann sich mein Handy noch aufgehängt hatte und danach selbstständig sowas wie "Format C:" gemacht hat. Alles (Adr./Tel./Einstellungen) bis auf die Grundfunktionen der Kiste sind weg/gelöscht ... Windoof eben  ... im Kleinen wie im Großen.


----------



## Zilli (15. Dezember 2007)

Ups... N'abend erstmal.


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ...
> @Gerd: Schad das es nemmer geklappt hat; war auch arg kurzfristig.
> Zumal dann sich mein Handy noch aufgehängt hatte und danach selbstständig sowas wie "Format C:" gemacht hat. Alles (Adr./Tel./Einstellungen) bis auf die Grundfunktionen der Kiste sind weg/gelöscht ... Windoof eben  ... im Kleinen wie im Großen.



   

Windoof==GAU-Garantie!!!


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ups... N'abend erstmal.



Guude! 

Mittlerweile müßte der Reis zu meiner Guakamole fertig sein.


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ob der iggi wohl nochmal heim kommt  wir wollen doch wissen ob er nun mit 35w oder 20w gefahren ist



Genau, dann können wir ihm auch sagen, wo und wie lange er gefahren ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ups... N'abend erstmal.



N'abend Carsten, machst' Dich ja auch mehr als rar


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gute Morgen
> 
> *ihr *seit ja lahm druff das das k immernoch nicht geknackt is
> 
> ich bin total feddisch vom Umzug gestern





caroka schrieb:


> Upps, so still hier. Stellt *Ihr *Euch schon auf besinnliches Weihnachten ein?
> *Ihr *habt doch noch Zeit.



Wer wird hier eigentlich dauernd mit "ihr" gemeint???


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich habe auch meine zweite 90 Minuten Einheit Spin-Trainer vor der Glotze hinter mir



ich hab mich doch nicht mehr raus getraut...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich hab mich doch nicht mehr raus getraut...



Ich hab's gemerkt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich sach' denn präventiv schon mal GN8


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2007)

Die Telekom spielt mit mir das on-/offline-Spiel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich muß ganz dringend in einen Radladen!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

*@Crazy: Dein Rahmen ist fertisch....*


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich muß ganz dringend in einen Radladen!!!



  suuuuuuuupergoil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

@Gerd: Bei uns sind es noch unter Null Grad draussen...


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Morsche!

Was für`en feines Wetterchen!  Zumindest von der Sonne her. Die Temperatur hab` ich noch nicht getestet... 

@Maggo: Ja, gesehen und verliebt!  Hoffentlich paßt er auch.


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Bei uns sind es noch unter Null Grad draussen...



Wieso wußtest Du was ich schreibe, bevor ich es abgeschickt hatte???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

@Gerd: Sorry, aber ich bin heute 'raus, habe bei der Kälte echt keinen Bock auf Outdoor und werde Spin-Trainern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso wußtest Du was ich schreibe, bevor ich es abgeschickt hatte???



Tja Intuition eben


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Sorry, aber ich bin heute 'raus, habe bei der Kälte echt keinen Bock auf Outdoor und werde Spin-Trainern



Schade!  Ich muß bei dem Wetter raus!! 

Vielleicht fahre ich dann über den Taunus nach Orschel und schaue, ob es den Breez(l)er wirklich gibt...  Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Dezember 2007)

Bei dem Wetter kann man endlich mal wieder richtig laufen lassen! Trockene Trails, kaum Schlamm, war eben die schönste Tour der letzten Wochen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

So fertig: 180 Minuten Spin-Trainer vor der Glotze 

Ist in der Tat sehr schönes Wetter draussen, aber ich hatte heute wie gesagt einfach keine Lust auf Outdoor-Biking.

Vllt. Morgen Vormittag, denn Morgen ist ja noch Frei-Tag


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter kann man endlich mal wieder richtig laufen lassen! Trockene Trails, kaum Schlamm, war eben die schönste Tour der letzten Wochen.



Na gut, ich traue mich mal ohne Schutzbleche raus.


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Dezember 2007)

moin .... moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Dezember 2007)

heut morgen warns bei uns -6°C


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Dezember 2007)

ey leute soll ich hier allein die  K-Frage lösen  
wo seid ihr den jetzt noch??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> heut morgen warns bei uns -6°C



Bei uns sind es jetzt auch schon wieder -2 Grad...


----------



## uwe50 (16. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter kann man endlich mal wieder richtig laufen lassen! Trockene Trails, kaum Schlamm, war eben die schönste Tour der letzten Wochen.



Kann es bestätigen! Wer heute nicht draussen war, hat was verpasst  

Da es nicht nass war, spürte ich die Kälte (Hände, Füsse) dann auch erst am Schluß, aber es war auszuhalten  ... und jetzt anch dem Duschen bleibt das  gute Gefühl ...

Allen eine schöne Woche ...


----------



## wondermike (16. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Gerd: Sorry, aber ich bin heute 'raus, habe bei der Kälte echt keinen Bock auf Outdoor und werde Spin-Trainern



W...w...w...w...weichei! W...w...war *bibber* d...d...d...doch *schlotter* g...g...gar n...n...n...nicht k...k...kalt *zitter* h...h...heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Kann es bestätigen! Wer heute nicht draussen war, hat was verpasst
> 
> Da es nicht nass war, spürte ich die Kälte (Hände, Füsse) dann auch erst am Schluß, aber es war auszuhalten  ... und jetzt anch dem Duschen bleibt das  gute Gefühl ...
> 
> Allen eine schöne Woche ...



ich habe heute bauchwehdienst verrichtet und konnte daher nicht raus. sah aber zumindest von drinnen sehr schön aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> W...w...w...w...weichei! W...w...war *bibber* d...d...d...doch *schlotter* g...g...gar n...n...n...nicht k...k...kalt *zitter* h...h...heute.



 

Ich bin noch mit wahline 90 Minuten stramm gewalkt, ich weiss wie kalt es draussen ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habe heute bauchwehdienst verrichtet und konnte daher nicht raus. sah aber zumindest von drinnen sehr schön aus.



 Gute Besserung


----------



## marschi112 (16. Dezember 2007)

ich war drausen aufn weinachtsmarkt glüwein trinken bei -4 grad


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Oha, was für `ne Fahrt. Zuerst war es gar nicht so kalt. Bin über Gundel und fbh nach Falkenstein und zum Victoria-Tempel!  Ab Orschel war es mir dann plötzlich saukalt. Und dann, nachdem Thomas schon nicht zu Hause war: Meine Eltern nicht da und der Hirsch auch nicht zu Hause. Bin dann einmal über den ominösen Bommersheimer Weihnachtsmarkt, habe aber niemand Bekanntes entdecken können. Zum Verabreden war es dem Handy zu kalt. Ich fühlte mich plötzlich richtig ausgekühlt. Was mich letztendlich trotz verpaßter Aufwärmgelegenheit gerettet hat, waren meine Windstopperüberhose (hatte sofort ein angenehm warmes Gefühl)  und, dass ich Nachhause Rückenwind hatte.  Von vorne, oder auch nur von der Seite, hätte mir mein Körper den schneidend kalten Wind sicherlich recht übel genommen! Die ersten acht WPPs waren wirklich schön und die restlichen fünf ziemlich hart...

EDIT: ach ja, den Schal habe ich bekommen! 

EDIT2: Teilweise fand ich die Bedingungen gar nicht so toll, wie hier schon geschildert. Zweimal mußte ich über Eisflächen balancieren und ab und an hatte ich mit gefrorenen Spurrillen zu kämpfen.


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oha, was für `ne Fahrt. Zuerst war es gar nicht so kalt. Bin über Gundel und fbh nach Falkenstein und zum Victoria-Tempel!  Ab Orschel war es mir dann plötzlich saukalt. Und dann, nachdem Thomas schon nicht zu Hause war: Meine Eltern nicht da und der Hirsch auch nicht zu Hause. Bin dann einmal über den ominösen Bommersheimer Weihnachtsmarkt, habe aber niemand Bekanntes entdecken können. Zum Verabreden war es dem Handy zu kalt. Ich fühlte mich plötzlich richtig ausgekühlt. Was mich letztendlich trotz verpaßter Aufwärmgelegenheit gerettet hat, waren meine Windstopperüberhose (hatte sofort ein angenehm warmes Gefühl)  und, dass ich Nachhause Rückenwind hatte.  Von vorne, oder auch nur von der Seite, hätte mir mein Körper den schneidend kalten Wind sicherlich recht übel genommen! Die ersten acht WPPs waren wirklich schön und die restlichen fünf ziemlich hart...



Hast Du meinen Schal? Dann hole ich Dich morgen ab. 

Edit: Okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2007)

Oh man, total vollgefuttert. Aber ne Weile Badminton war heute drin. Hat richtig Spass gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...Und dann, nachdem Thomas schon nicht zu Hause war...



Sorry Gerd, habe das Handy nicht klingeln gehört; der W-Rasierer als Klingelton ist zwar lustig und erregt Aufsehen, aber leider überhört man ihn anscheinend auch leicht 

Ich war aber auch noch mit wahline walkend unterwegs ...


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Oh man, total vollgefuttert. Aber ne Weile Badminton war heute drin. Hat richtig Spass gemacht.



-> 2WPPs Alternativsport   

Hast Du auch mit zwei Schlägern gespielt? Habe gehört, dass manche Familie extra so viele Schläger hat, dass sie dies tun kann!


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hast Du meinen Schal? Dann hole ich Dich morgen ab.
> 
> Edit: Okay


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry Gerd, habe das Handy nicht klingeln gehört; der W-Rasierer als Klingelton ist zwar lustig und erregt Aufsehen, aber leider überhört man ihn anscheinend auch leicht
> 
> Ich war aber auch noch mit wahline walkend unterwegs ...



war kurz vor vier bei Dir.


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> -> 2WPPs Alternativsport



vollgefuttert bin ich auch. darf ich also auch was eintragen.


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vollgefuttert bin ich auch. darf ich also auch was eintragen.


Nein, Du darfst es aber morgen abtrainieren.


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vollgefuttert bin ich auch. darf ich also auch was eintragen.



Klar, wenn Du danach auch mindestens `ne halbe Stunde Badminton gespielt hast!  Bei zwei Schlägern langt vielleicht auch `ne viertel Stunde, oder Du trägst die doppelte Punktezahl ein.  Besprich das am besten erst mal mit Deinen beiden neuen Freunden!


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, Du darfst es aber morgen abtrainieren.



das dauert bei mir aber sicher länger als ein winterpokal.


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, Du darfst es aber morgen abtrainieren.



Ach herrje, wozu hast Du ihn den engagiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2007)

Juchhu, noch so ein Freund hier.


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Juchhu, noch so ein Freund hier.



  anscheinend schon wieder wech....


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das dauert bei mir aber sicher länger als ein winterpokal.


 So viel hast Du eben gegessen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> war kurz vor vier bei Dir.



Dann haben wir uns wahrscheinlich nur knapp verpasst...


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> anscheinend schon wieder wech....



Ist auch besser so. Ich bin grade in Fahrt.


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So viel hast Du eben gegessen.



ne, aber bei meiner momentanen motivationssituation muss ich etwas mehr zeit veranschlagen.


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so. Ich bin grade in Fahrt.



was heißt in diesem fall: in fahrt???


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach herrje, wozu hast Du ihn den engagiert?



Nein, das war anders gemeint. Warum verstehst Du mich nicht. Das ist doch wirklich nicht schwer.


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

so. tatort. schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was heißt in diesem fall: in fahrt???



Ohje jetzt wollt Ihr es aber genau wissen. 

Ich hab jetzt lange nichts mehr körperlich gemacht und dann vorhin das Badmintonspiel. Ich fühl mich jetzt wie aufgezogen, wenn mir jetzt einer falsch kommt......oha!  

Besser so.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so. tatort. schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen.



Bei uns gibt's Ghostrider, noch nie gesehen


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so. tatort. schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

@caro: raff ich
@waHltHo: raff ich nicht.


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @caro: raff ich
> @waHltHo: raff ich nicht.



Dass Du einen Mann verstehen willst kann ich nachvollziehen, aber eine Frau....


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dass Du einen Mann verstehen willst kann ich nachvollziehen, aber eine Frau....



sowas nennt man dann _frauenversteher._ schlimm sowas über sich selbst feststellen zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

32


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Dezember 2007)

31


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

auf iggy, wenn de dich ranhälst kannstes schaffen. musst halt noch paar vorlegen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> auf iggy, wenn de dich ranhälst kannstes schaffen. musst halt noch paar vorlegen.



ne du ich geh erst noma kurz zum seb rüber
unser video is fertig


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Dezember 2007)

noch bitte 30min warten


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

sach en scheene gruß.


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> noch bitte 30min warten



nix gibts. wer zu spät kommt muss halt die nächste lösen.


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

ausserdem sollste den doch nicht wecken. iss schon spät.


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

das das hier mal so einen verlauf nimmt........


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

ich könnt mich mal selbst zitieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich könnt mich mal selbst zitieren.



voila. funktioniert.


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich könnt mich mal selbst zitieren.



hat schonmal einer probiert wie oft man das machen kann??


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> sowas nennt man dann _frauenversteher._ schlimm sowas über sich selbst feststellen zu müssen.



Ärmster!  Sollen wir für Dich sammeln gehen?!


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das das hier mal so einen verlauf nimmt........





Maggo schrieb:


> ich könnt mich mal selbst zitieren.





Maggo schrieb:


> voila. funktioniert.





Maggo schrieb:


> hat schonmal einer probiert wie oft man das machen kann??


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ärmster!  Sollen wir für Dich sammeln gehen?!



was denn? testosteron???


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Konzentriere Du Dich mal langsam auf Deinen Tatort!


----------



## arkonis (16. Dezember 2007)

ah so


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

babababa.


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was denn? testosteron???



Ist in letzter Zeit viel billiger geworden, die Nachfrage muß nachgelassen haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ah so



schau mal einer an!!!


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ah so



aah, Dich gibt es auch noch!


----------



## arkonis (16. Dezember 2007)

war ganz schön kalt heute, war jemand biken von den harten?


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> schau mal einer an!!!



kaum geht es auf das k zu...


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

les nach.ich nicht.


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ....Bin dann einmal über den ominösen Bommersheimer Weihnachtsmarkt, habe aber niemand Bekanntes entdecken können....



Ein paar hundert Meter weiter hätte sicher Deine Schwester einen guten heißen grünen Tee gekocht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

heute gibts ja auch arkonis`demonstration dass man nicht 30 sekundos warten braucht.


----------



## arkonis (16. Dezember 2007)

ich war auch hier, im Yoga forum


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

.............yoga forum.............??


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> war ganz schön kalt heute, war jemand biken von den harten?



nur rischdische Männä!


----------



## Zilli (16. Dezember 2007)

Tach auch


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

gude carsten.


----------



## arkonis (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .............yoga forum.............??



hier


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. Dezember 2007)

Wird hier wieder um die Wette geplaudert?


----------



## Zilli (16. Dezember 2007)

zu frieh


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

wie isses?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (16. Dezember 2007)

ääärrerggg


----------



## Zilli (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gude carsten.


auch Guude, 
war hald grad mal so hier ...


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

ja maggus. wasn jetzt??


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. Dezember 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wird hier wieder um die Wette geplaudert?



Was für ein Zufall!!! es war der 54.000 Posting.


----------



## Zilli (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie isses?


besser als die letzte 3 Woche ...

.... steht bald mal wieder was an ?


----------



## arkonis (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ja maggus. wasn jetzt??



ja ne, das verlangt immer vorbereitung


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Was für ein Zufall!!! es war der 54.000 Posting.



glückwunsch.


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ein paar hundert Meter weiter hätte sicher Deine Schwester einen guten heißen grünen Tee gekocht!



Da hab` ich dann nur noch an zu Hause gedacht...

Mittlerweile, nach zwei Tassen Kakao, vier Schalen und zwei Tassen Pi Lo Chun, sowie 250g Tortelini mit Gruyère und Tomatensauce Arrabiata fühle ich mich auch wieder sehr wohl!


----------



## Maggo (16. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> besser als die letzte 3 Woche ...
> 
> .... steht bald mal wieder was an ?



dienstag abend vielleicht???? evtl können wir den gerd von der a***** abholen oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (16. Dezember 2007)

so ich muss jetzt, meine Aufgaben warten


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dienstag abend vielleicht???? evtl können wir den gerd von der a***** abholen oder so.



au ja,  und ich zeig euch vielleicht noch meine Rheingaurunde!


----------



## arkonis (16. Dezember 2007)

1


----------



## arkonis (16. Dezember 2007)

2. 30 sek


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Was für ein Zufall!!! es war der 54.000 Posting.



So selten online und dann so was!


----------



## Zilli (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dienstag abend vielleicht???? evtl können wir den gerd von der a***** abholen oder so.


Dienstag abend ginge bei mir .
@ beide: Braucht man dort in Wi. Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> 1





arkonis schrieb:


> 2. 30 sek



mach mal drei Postings in einer Minute, dann glaube ich Dir!


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Dienstag abend ginge bei mir .
> Braucht man dort in Wi. Federweg



Nö. Auf Wunsch kann man mal `ne kleine Treppenführung machen,  aber für die Rheingaurunde (1h) braucht man keinen Federweg!


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da hab` ich dann nur noch an zu Hause gedacht...



Dafür gabs auch ein paar WPP!!!

Wie ist mit Heilig-Abend? Die Tradition fortsetzen...!

"Same procedure as every year?"

HM-Lindenberg-SP-Metzgerpfad-Opelhof-Grosser-Eichwald-SP-HM

Ich komme dich abholen!!! Rückfahrt mit PKW garantiert!


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So selten online und dann so was!



Tja, es ist wie Lotto.


----------



## Zilli (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nö. Auf Wunsch kann man mal `ne kleine Treppenführung machen,  aber für die Rheingaurunde (1h) braucht man keinen Federweg!


Dann nehm ich dat kleine schwazze ...


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Dafür gabs auch ein paar WPP!!!
> 
> Wie ist mit Heilig-Abend? Die Tradition fortsetzen...!
> 
> ...



 Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit!


----------



## Zilli (16. Dezember 2007)

Bis demnächst, man (Frau) bedürftet meiner ....


----------



## saharadesertfox (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit!



Mitfahrer gerne eingeladen!


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Bis demnächst, man (Frau) bedürftet meiner ....



 Viel Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

oh - ah - äh - Stefan.... Wo ist denn mein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Dezember 2007)

ich verzieh mich dann auch mal


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich verzieh mich dann auch mal



Nacht!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nacht!



Haben uns wohl knapp verpasst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @waHltHo: raff ich nicht.



Na die Verfilmung des Marvel Comics "Ghostrider" mit Nicolas Cage


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Haben uns wohl knapp verpasst



Ich rief Dich nur an, da meine Unterhaltung mit Paul nicht ganz so verlief, wie ich es mir wünschte.  Schade, dass dem Handy so kalt war...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Haben uns wohl knapp verpasst



Ging Gerdi und uns heute auch so...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich rief Dich nur an, da meine Unterhaltung mit Paul nicht ganz so verlief, wie ich es mir wünschte.  Schade, dass dem Handy so kalt war...



Paul ?? Dein Handy wollte nicht, hab es einige mal probiert. War schon ganz in der Nähe...........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Bis demnächst, man (Frau) bedürftet meiner ....



Viel Spass


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ging Gerdi und uns heute auch so...



Und das am 3.Advent....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Mitfahrer gerne eingeladen!



Mal sehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Und das am 3.Advent....



Stimmt heute ist ja schon der 3. Advent...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Dezember 2007)

Und nun  muss ich pennen, die Nacht wird kurz  
Gutsnächtle


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Paul ?? Dein Handy wollte nicht, hab es einige mal probiert. War schon ganz in der Nähe...........



Hab` mir unter Pauls beifälligem Gesang nur noch die Windstopper-Überhose angezogen und bin dann langsam los; mir war "etwas" frisch...


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Und nun  muss ich pennen, die Nacht wird kurz
> Gutsnächtle



Du Ärmster!


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ging Gerdi und uns heute auch so...



War nichts Wichtiges, sonst hätte ich mich angekündigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich sach auch mal GN8


----------



## wissefux (16. Dezember 2007)

gn8 und glühstrumpf sdf


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sach auch mal GN8


Nacht! 



wissefux schrieb:


> gn8 und glühstrumpf sdf


Moin!


----------



## Arachne (16. Dezember 2007)

Das war übrigens die Tour bei Lugano:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2007)

Moin


----------



## Breezler (17. Dezember 2007)

Moin Gemeinde

Bin ich platt


----------



## Maggo (17. Dezember 2007)

guten morgen gemeinde  ich komm nicht in die gänge..........


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen gemeinde  ich komm nicht in die gänge..........



Moin moin,  

ich habe keinen Bock auf A*****.


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde
> 
> Bin ich platt



Warum bist Du platt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2007)

Iss ja heute morgen 'ne Bombenstimmung hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin



Ahhhhh, ein Lächeln am Morgen.....


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Iss ja heute morgen 'ne Bombenstimmung hier



Dachte ich mir auch gerade.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde
> 
> Bin ich platt





Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen gemeinde  ich komm nicht in die gänge..........





caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich habe keinen Bock auf A*****.



Guten Morgen zäme 

Auf Auf nicht so durchhängen, ein Lächeln aufsetzten und froh und gutgelaut in die Woche starten ..... Dann geht diese wie im Fluge vorbei und ein llaaaaannnnngeeeessss Wochenende steht vor der Tür 

Gruss in die Nördlichen Ländereien 

Stefan


----------



## Maggo (17. Dezember 2007)

mein laaaaaaaaaaanges wochenende geht dann gottseidank bis mitte januar. leider wird die woche nochmal echt hart.


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2007)

Okay mzaskar, Du hast mich überzeugt. Ich werde gleich mal aufrüsten, dann sind die Chefs wieder handzahm. 
Wo hab ich doch gleich meine Tönung......ah die Stiefel............den schwarzen Mini oder doch lieber das Schlammfarbene............























*Ahhhhhh.........*















*Ich will wieder biken...........*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *Ahhhhhh.........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann mach' es doch


----------



## Breezler (17. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Warum bist Du platt?




In Bommersheim war Weihnachtsmarkt  
Sieben aufgestanden, aufgebaut, bis um 20.00 hinterm Stand gekeult, abgebaut, danach Apres-Ski Party vom Ski-Club, halb 2 heim. Halb 5 aufgestanden und zur A.......

Und das in meinem Alter. Muß mein Chef überzeugen, dass ich um halb 2 heim muß, mich dringend nochmal hinlegen


----------



## Maggo (17. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wo hab ich doch gleich meine Tönung......ah die Stiefel............den schwarzen Mini oder doch lieber das Schlammfarbene............




das mit den fransen!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> das mit den fransen!!!



Ich dachte das wären Stiefel gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Okay mzaskar, Du hast mich überzeugt. Ich werde gleich mal aufrüsten, dann sind die Chefs wieder handzahm.
> Wo hab ich doch gleich meine Tönung......ah die Stiefel............den schwarzen Mini oder doch lieber das Schlammfarbene............


 
Hmmm schwierige Frage ...... das Schlammfarbene 



caroka schrieb:


> *Ahhhhhh.........*
> 
> *Ich will wieder biken...........*


Was steht dem im Wege  .... keine Zeit ??? keine Motivation ???? 

Ich kann ja mal mit der Peitsche vorbeikommen und dich etwas motivieren


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2007)

Don't drink and Bike 

Vorsicht nicht für schwache Gemüter 

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/16113140


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann mach' es doch


Kaa Zeid im Mom 



Breezler schrieb:


> In Bommersheim war Weihnachtsmarkt
> Sieben aufgestanden, aufgebaut, bis um 20.00 hinterm Stand gekeult, abgebaut, danach Apres-Ski Party vom Ski-Club, halb 2 heim. Halb 5 aufgestanden und zur A.......
> 
> Und das in meinem Alter. Muß mein Chef überzeugen, dass ich um halb 2 heim muß, mich dringend nochmal hinlegen


Hartes Programm....geht das noch in Deinem Alter?  
 



Maggo schrieb:


> das mit den fransen!!!


Das wirkt zu wild und zügellos.  


wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wären Stiefel gewesen...


Das war was anderes.  Arachne, Platz! Sonst hol ich Dich heute Abend nicht ab.   


mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal mit der Peitsche vorbeikommen und dich etwas motivieren


Doch nicht für mich


----------



## Breezler (17. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hartes Programm....geht das noch in Deinem Alter?



Ich hab mich echten Grenzen genähert, und bin heut zu nix zu gebrauchen


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich hab mich echten Grenzen genähert, und bin heut zu nix zu gebrauchen


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Das war was anderes.  Arachne, Platz! Sonst hol ich Dich heute Abend nicht ab.
> ...



     

Furchtbar, wenn die Frauen anfangen Gedanken zu lesen...    

äh - Guten Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2007)

Der recht kalte Wind kommt heute aus ONO. So `ne frische Radtour wirkt übrigens sehr aktivierend!  

@mzaskar: Kannst Du mit dem Format was anfangen?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hartes Programm....geht das noch in Deinem Alter?
> 
> Das wirkt zu wild und zügellos.
> 
> Arachne, Platz! Sonst hol ich Dich heute Abend nicht ab.


 
Das wirft ein ganze neues Licht auf dich 



Arachne schrieb:


> Furchtbar, wenn die Frauen anfangen Gedanken zu lesen...
> 
> äh - Guten Morgen!


 
Pass auf Caroka hat Stiefel an und die Peitsche dabei


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Pass auf Caroka hat Stiefel an und die Peitsche dabei



Ich muß ja eh handzahm sein...


----------



## Breezler (17. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der recht kalte Wind kommt heute aus ONO. So `ne frische Radtour wirkt übrigens sehr aktivierend!
> 
> @mzaskar: Kannst Du mit dem Format was anfangen?



Mich aktiviert nur der Gedanke aufs Bettchen nachher


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der recht kalte Wind kommt heute aus ONO. So `ne frische Radtour wirkt übrigens sehr aktivierend!


 
Fand den Wind heute auch sehr erfrischend, so von vorne und schön kalt 



Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar: Kannst Du mit dem Format was anfangen?


 
Das weiss ich noch nicht, so früh am Morgen, war mir das noch zu anstrenged ..... es hat mir ja der kühlende und erfrischende Wind von vorne gefehlt


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2007)

@mzaskar: Dafür hast Du dann heute Abend den Wind im Rücken!


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Furchtbar, wenn die Frauen anfangen Gedanken zu lesen...
> 
> äh - Guten Morgen!



Nein, Männer sind nur so leicht zu durchschauen, gerade DU.  

*Ich habe Hunger!!!*


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar: Dafür hast Du dann heute Abend den Wind im Rücken!


 
Leider ist es meist so, dass der Wind am Nachmittag dreht 

Vielleicht sollt ich einfach rückwärts fahren 


*Mahlzeit *

hmm lecker Kalbfleisch mit grünen Bohnen, Teigwaren und einer Pfefferrahmsosse


----------



## caroka (17. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .......
> hmm lecker Kalbfleisch mit grünen Bohnen, Teigwaren und einer Pfefferrahmsosse


Du spielst da gerade ein gefährliches Spiel.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du spielst da gerade ein gefährliches Spiel.


 
jetzt wollte ich gerade etwas nicht jugendfreies sagen  in Bezug auf die Nachhspeise und was man damit anstellen kann 

Andere Frage, deine Urlaubsstimmungsbilder, ...... wo ist das ??? Kann man dort was mieten?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (17. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das war übrigens die Tour bei Lugano:
> 
> [hier war eine tour]



cool lugano...was war ich da gerne


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das war übrigens die Tour bei Lugano:
> 
> Hier war was anderes als diese leeren Worte


 
Noch ein wenig Farbe und es geht als moderne Kunst durch


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> cool lugano...was war ich da gerne



Als wir da waren hatten wir etwas Pech: War leider bedeckt und recht kühl. Ist aber ein tolles Bikerevier!   Das, was wir gefahren sind, war zwar kein Downhill,  aber teilweise ordentlich verblockt. 

Hier in Biebrich lacht gerade die Sonne!


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, Männer sind nur so leicht zu durchschauen, gerade DU.
> 
> *Ich habe Hunger!!!*



     

Das eine hat hoffentlich nichts mit dem anderen zu tun!!!

     

Ich übrigens auch...


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2007)

Für wer schon immer mal Fliegen wollte 

http://www.tredz.co.uk/Game.asp

==> Dangerous Dave 




Viel Spass


----------



## Maggo (17. Dezember 2007)

achtung achtung: bei pns an den user bikerider bitte drauf achten dass es sich hierbei nicht um einen plauscher handelt. unser mann schreibt sich --bikerider--


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich muß ja schon los! ... 

Dabei ist es noch nicht mal richtig dunkel.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achtung achtung: bei pns an den user bikerider bitte drauf achten dass es sich *hierbei nicht um einen plauscher handelt*. unser mann schreibt sich --bikerider--



endschuldige  


*ey     *


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Dezember 2007)

ei gude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Dezember 2007)

@ iggi: was hast du auch so nen komischen Nick, wie kannst du nur


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Dezember 2007)

hier wird man wegen seiner äußeren Merkamle ( *--*bikerider*--*)

diskreminiert   

das fin ich nicht ok 

I have a dream that all names are equal
i have a dream that everybody can use ,,Bindestriche,, in his signature


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Breezler (18. Dezember 2007)

Moinsen, was war denn gestern?

10 Stunden kein Post?


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moinsen, was war denn gestern?
> 
> 10 Stunden kein Post?



*gähn* Moin moin, 

Du bist aber neugierig. 

Wir haben uns verwöhnen lassen.


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achtung achtung: bei pns an den user bikerider bitte drauf achten dass es sich hierbei nicht um einen plauscher handelt. unser mann schreibt sich --bikerider--



Gott sei Dank. Die PN war jugendfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (18. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *gähn* Moin moin,
> 
> Du bist aber neugierig.
> 
> Wir haben uns verwöhnen lassen.



Na ihr habts ja gut


----------



## caroka (18. Dezember 2007)

Plant am kommenden WE ohne mich. Ich schau mal, wie ich dazukommen kann.


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank. Die PN war jugendfrei.



Morgen,

und das, obwohl sie an den iggi war...  

Sieht frisch aus da draußen.


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moinsen, was war denn gestern?
> 
> 10 Stunden kein Post?



Außerdem spielt die Telekom immer noch das on-/offline-Spiel mit mir.  Gestern Abend konnten ich größtenteils gar nichts beitragen...


----------



## Maggo (18. Dezember 2007)

ich werde mich jetzt mal der leuchte an dem sch---------limmen auto widmen, die geht net mehr, anschliessend fahr ich das slayer in die klinik


----------



## wissefux (18. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Außerdem spielt die Telekom immer noch das on-/offline-Spiel mit mir.  Gestern Abend konnten ich größtenteils gar nichts beitragen...



schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sieht frisch aus da draußen.



Es ist ziemlich frisch, bin bei -3 Grad in fbh losgefahren...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Plant am kommenden WE ohne mich. Ich schau mal, wie ich dazukommen kann.



Sehr schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2007)

G**ler Text 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Argon-RO...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich werde mich jetzt mal der leuchte an dem sch---------limmen auto widmen, die geht net mehr, anschliessend fahr ich das slayer in die klinik



bleibt es bei heute Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade



Heute Morgen riefen sie an, wollten sich drum kümmern. Wenig später die Rückmeldung, Problem erkannt, Leitung wird umgeschaltet. Bin ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es ist ziemlich frisch, bin bei -3 Grad in fbh losgefahren...



Ich empfand es ungefähr so wie gestern.  Anfangs von der Temperatur her frisch und bis ich hier bin doch wieder naß geschwitzt...


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> G**ler Text
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Argon-RO...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ja! *kopfschüttel*


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Dezember 2007)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

*Mahlzeit* 

unser heutiges Weihnachtsmenue 

Kartoffel-Trüffelsüppchen
***
Kürbis-Panna cotta mit süssem 
Balsamico und Wintersalat und Feigendressing
***
Kalbssteak (Schweiz) mit Morchelsauce
Butternudeln
Broccoli und glasierte Karotten
***
Mandarinenmousse mit Lebkuchenbisquit 



*Bäuerchen*


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Plant am kommenden WE ohne mich. Ich schau mal, wie ich dazukommen kann.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> G**ler Text
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Argon-RO...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Da möchte man(n) ja gleich kaufen


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

scheint nun amtlich ......

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,523983,00.html

bin mir nicht einig ob gut oder nicht gut ......

Bin aber immo auch nicht davon betroffen ....


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Mahlzeit*
> 
> unser heutiges Weihnachtsmenue
> 
> ...



   

Hunger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Plant am kommenden WE ohne mich. Ich schau mal, wie ich dazukommen kann.





mzaskar schrieb:


>



Apropos kommendes w/e:

Wie wäre es denn anlässlich des Besuches von mzaskar im Taunus wieder mit einer Tour in Selbigem.

Ich würde als Startpunkt wieder das Basislager in fbh vorschlagen. Wegen der frühen Dunkelheit wäre es m.E. aber gut diesmal früher, z.b. um 12:00 Uhr zu starten.


----------



## Maggo (18. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> bleibt es bei heute Abend?



si, weißt du ob man den zilliman in seinem büro erreichen kann??? wie lang willste denn a***** mir wäre gegen 18:15 ab eddersheimer schleuse recht. sprich ca. 19:15 bei dich in biebrich.


----------



## Maggo (18. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos kommendes w/e:
> 
> Wie wäre es denn anlässlich des Besuches von mzaskar im Taunus wieder mit einer Tour in Selbigem.
> 
> Ich würde als Startpunkt wieder das Basislager in fbh vorschlagen. Wegen der frühen Dunkelheit wäre es m.E. aber gut diesmal früher, z.b. um 12:00 Uhr zu starten.



samstag kann ich nur eingeschränkt, sonntag muss ich nur noch den baum aufstellen hab ansonsten also zeit und verdammt viel lust!


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> si, weißt du ob man den zilliman in seinem büro erreichen kann??? wie lang willste denn a***** mir wäre gegen 18:15 ab eddersheimer schleuse recht. sprich ca. 19:15 bei dich in biebrich.



Ja, kann man (Telefon). Du haben Nummer?

Uhrzeit wäre für mich prima.  

Bin hier gleich erstmal unterwegs und nur über Handy erreichbar.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos kommendes w/e:
> 
> Wie wäre es denn anlässlich des Besuches von mzaskar im Taunus wieder mit einer Tour in Selbigem.
> 
> Ich würde als Startpunkt wieder das Basislager in fbh vorschlagen. Wegen der frühen Dunkelheit wäre es m.E. aber gut diesmal früher, z.b. um 12:00 Uhr zu starten.


 
Das wäre dann am Sonntag um 12:00 bei, Basislager fbh???

Bin dabei  wen ich den Weg wieder finde 

Gruss

S.


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos kommendes w/e:
> 
> Wie wäre es denn anlässlich des Besuches von mzaskar im Taunus wieder mit einer Tour in Selbigem.
> 
> Ich würde als Startpunkt wieder das Basislager in fbh vorschlagen. Wegen der frühen Dunkelheit wäre es m.E. aber gut diesmal früher, z.b. um 12:00 Uhr zu starten.





Maggo schrieb:


> samstag kann ich nur eingeschränkt, sonntag muss ich nur noch den baum aufstellen hab ansonsten also zeit und verdammt viel lust!



@mzaskar: Wann kannst Du denn? Bist Du abends wieder anderweitig verabredet? Geht es Sonntag früh los, oder bist Du gar bis Montag Morgen da??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das wäre dann am Sonntag um 12:00 bei, Basislager fbh???



Ich war eigentlich zunächst noch bei Samstag...

... prinzipiell sind aber beide Tage möglich...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das wäre dann am Sonntag um 12:00 bei, Basislager fbh???
> 
> Bin dabei  wen ich den Weg wieder finde



Den Weg kennst Du doch noch, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag in FRA und fahre am So Abends nach Saarbrücken (irgendwann am späten Abend). Freitag treffe ich mich mit Lugxx zum Treppengeratter und Käsefuttern mit Weinvernichtung 

Ansonsten bin ich Samstag und Sonntag offen. Würde es nur gerne etwas früher wissen, da ich dann meine anderen Treffen, wie z.B. Frühstücken mit Ulrike (da wo ich wohnen tun werde) und evtl. Ausgang mit Freunden, etwas planen kann.

Sonntag fände ich gut richte mich da aber auch gerne nach dem wie es am besten passt  

Vielleicht habe ich ja auch bis dann eine neue Monsterlampe mit im Schalter eingebautem Rücklicht 

Habe mich gesten auf Trail erfolgreich von meiner Schönheit getrennt da ich einen Baumstumpf etwas uebersehen haben .... Das schreit förmlich nach Mehr Licht 

Puuh was ein langer Post 


Geht noch weiter, jedoch anschauen nur auf eigene Gefahr  und ich uebernehme natürklich keine Haftung für irgendwelche Folgeschäden 

http://gallery.mac.com/willibald#100107 (es sind 3 Galerien)

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war eigentlich zunächst noch bei Samstag...
> 
> ... prinzipiell sind aber beide Tage möglich...


 
Samstag passt auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Samstag passt auch



Ich stünde prinzipiell auch an beiden Tagen für Touren zur Verfügung...

... der Taunus gibt ja schliesslich genug her und das Wetter soll trocken/kalt bleiben

Gerd berichtete gestern abend lediglich von Eisplatten an diversen Stellen...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich stünde prinzipiell auch an beiden Tagen für Touren zur Verfügung...
> 
> ... der Taunus gibt ja schliesslich genug her und das Wetter soll trocken/kalt bleiben
> 
> Gerd berichtete gestern abend lediglich von Eisplatten an diversen Stellen...


 
Schaun mer mal wie sich die Menge entscheidet...... Würde eher nur einen Tag im Taunus rumkurven, da ich an dem verbleibenden Tag mich gerne noch mit nichtbikenden Freunden treffen möchte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schaun mer mal wie sich die Menge entscheidet...... Würde eher nur einen Tag im Taunus rumkurven, da ich an dem verbleibenden Tag mich gerne noch mit nichtbikenden Freunden treffen möchte



Dann lass' uns lieber gleich Sonntag ins Auge fassen, da Maggo diesbezüglich bereits eine klare Präferenz zum Ausdruck gebracht hat...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann lass' uns lieber gleich Sonntag ins Auge fassen, da Maggo diesbezüglich bereits eine klare Präferenz zum Ausdruck gebracht hat...


 
Ok, gleich mal Sig ändern 

Sonntag 12:00 Uhr im Basislager fbh  

freu mich


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Dezember 2007)

nur noch 3 mal schlafen un ich hab 3 wochen ferien!! 
nur noch 3 mal schlafen, un ich hab immernoch kein gedicht


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

Hoi Gerd

ASSOS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Gerd
> 
> ASSOS



Genau, aber nicht nur.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Dezember 2007)

ei gude!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Dezember 2007)

auch auf die Gefahr hin hier dafür verschrien zu werden, hab ich hier @ Gerd: noch ein Bike was du ruhig in die engere Auswahl einbeziehen kannst...


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> auch auf die Gefahr hin hier dafür verschrien zu werden, hab ich hier @ Gerd: noch ein Bike was du ruhig in die engere Auswahl einbeziehen kannst...



Guude, von mir wirst Du für Tipps ganz bestimmt nicht gesteinigt!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude, von mir wirst Du für Tipps ganz bestimmt nicht gesteinigt!!



mein ja nur, weil du Canyon nicht magst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Dezember 2007)

hat sogar die begehrte Fox Talas 100-130-160mm drin *grübel*


----------



## Arachne (18. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mein ja nur, weil du Canyon nicht magst


Ne, ne, ich schimpfe nur über Faltrohre... 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hat sogar die begehrte Fox Talas 100-130-160mm drin *grübel*


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, ne, ich schimpfe nur über Faltrohre...



und geplatzte Reifen


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Dezember 2007)

will en canyon AM 5 *träum*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guude, von mir wirst Du für Tipps ganz bestimmt nicht gesteinigt!!



Kaufs doch, wenn du es nicht magst nehm ich dir gerne die Forke ab


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Dezember 2007)

das video ist fertig 

gn8 @ all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## wissefux (18. Dezember 2007)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

so ich sag dann  mal Gute Nacht ... wünsche allen einen schönen Abend, ein fröhliches Erwachen und viel Spass mit dem morgigen Tag


----------



## Maggo (18. Dezember 2007)

na ihr penner. unsereins (zilli, gerd et moi) kommen grad vom punktesammeln. war goil und die fehlenden 5minuten hab ich auch noch geschnappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

Glühweinparty auf dem Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## Maggo (18. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glühweinparty auf dem Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarkt



neeeeeee. 68km 225hm und 4:02 nettofahrzeit.  16points.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2007)

ok ok ich muss aufs Rad 

Grüngürtel??


----------



## Zilli (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ok ok ich muss aufs Rad


Nu aber hurtig hurtig, es hat heut grad für 4:15 gelangt und 73,7 km 
(ich bin nun *tilt*)


mzaskar schrieb:


> Grüngürtel??


Gibt's den in dä Schwitz auch  Ich denk dort eher Rotgürtel oder im Winter Weissgürtel


----------



## Zilli (19. Dezember 2007)

Gute N8, ab in die Kiste


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Nu aber hurtig hurtig, es hat heut grad für 4:15 gelangt und 73,7 km
> (ich bin nun *tilt*)



Naja hab gerade einen Roten am Wickel ... geht eben nicht 



Zilli schrieb:


> Gibt's den in dä Schwitz auch  Ich denk dort eher Rotgürtel oder im Winter Weissgürtel



nee gibt es nicht, hier heisst das: Rothorn, Weisshorn, Breithorn ... und ist 4000 m + hoch 

225 HM ist mein weg zur A***** 

Wie schaut es mit Sonntag?


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ok ok ich muss aufs Rad
> 
> Grüngürtel??



Ne, Gerd in Biebrich abgeholt und gmeinsam noch `ne Runde über Eltville gedreht!


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Wie schaut es mit Sonntag?



Sonntag ist gebucht!


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kaufs doch, wenn du es nicht magst nehm ich dir gerne die Forke ab



Die Gabel wäre eines der Teile, die ich ganz bestimmt nicht hergeben würde!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Gabel wären eines der Teile, die ich ganz bestimmt nicht hergeben würde!



Fragen kostet ja nichts 

Assos meinte Hose mit unbunten Ecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Fragen kostet ja nichts
> 
> Assos meinte Hose mit unbunten Ecken



 

Da war aber genau meine Abgebildet (FI.Mille). D.h. so, wie sie neu aussah...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Hierzu 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4306574&postcount=231
und hierzu
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4307536&postcount=233
fehlen mir einach die Worte.

Schaut nach einem anstrengendem Jahr aus


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da war aber genau meine Abgebildet (FI.Mille). D.h. so, wie sie neu aussah...



die mit Strapsen .....




ok hab die ohne, deswegen Schwarz


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Luftgitarrenalarm 

Deep Purple - Highway Star


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Luftgitarrenalarm
> 
> Deep Purple - Highway Star
> 
> ...



So spät noch so`ne Musik??!!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So spät noch so`ne Musik??!!



PN


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PN


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So spät noch so`ne Musik??!!




Lazy .. Babaaaahhhhbahhhhbahhhababahababbahhhhhhhh


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_H3IR6XBRI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> neeeeeee. 68km 225hm und 4:02 nettofahrzeit.  16points.



Wurd' ja auch Zeit, dass Ihr auch mal wieder ernsthaft ein paar Punkte anschafft


----------



## Maggo (19. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wurd' ja auch Zeit, dass Ihr auch mal wieder ernsthaft ein paar Punkte anschafft



blablablaichmußnebenherauchnochfürblabladietäubchenblablablavorweihnachtsstressblalablasonntagblablaurlaubbiszumlablabla14.01.


----------



## Breezler (19. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin

ich liebe meine Tchibo-Sturmhaube jetzt schon


----------



## Maggo (19. Dezember 2007)

achso:

guten tag!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso:
> 
> guten tag!



Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,  

und los ans neue Tagwerk. 

Hört sich schön altmodisch an.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_H3IR6XBRI



*YEAH!!!*

So muß der Morgen beginnen! 

Guten selbigen!!


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> ich liebe meine Tchibo-Sturmhaube jetzt schon



Ich fahre auch schon seit ein paar Tagen mit Sturmhaube! 

Gestern habe ich das erste mal in diesem Winter kalte Füße bekommen.


----------



## Breezler (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch schon seit ein paar Tagen mit Sturmhaube!
> 
> Gestern habe ich das erste mal in diesem Winter kalte Füße bekommen.



Gefroren hab ich, Odin sei Dank, bisher noch nicht.

Allerdings hat mich nun trotzdem ne Erkältung dahin gerafft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch schon seit ein paar Tagen mit Sturmhaube!
> 
> Gestern habe ich das erste mal in diesem Winter kalte Füße bekommen.



Sturmhaube geht bei mir gar nicht, ich nehm' morgens nur meine Izumi Unterziehmütze für den Helm und abends ein Winterstirnband...

... kalte Füsse habe ich dank meiner formidablen Heizsohlen keine


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Allerdings hat mich nun trotzdem ne Erkältung dahin gerafft



Gute Besserung  - Bisher Toi, Toi, Toi


----------



## wissefux (19. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sturmhaube geht bei mir gar nicht, ich nehm' morgens nur meine Izumi Unterziehmütze für den Helm und abends ein Winterstirnband...
> 
> ... kalte Füsse habe ich dank meiner formidablen Heizsohlen keine



für mich tuts der gute alte snowboardhelm  
sieht zwar etwas radikal und ungewöhnlich auf dem bike aus, ist mir aber wurscht  

kalte füße   kenn ich net. keine klickies, keine kältebrücke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> für mich tuts der gute alte snowboardhelm
> sieht zwar etwas radikal und ungewöhnlich auf dem bike aus, ist mir aber wurscht



Radikal und ungewöhnlich ist eine interessante Umschreibung für dieses Outfit 




wissefux schrieb:


> kalte füße   kenn ich net. keine klickies, keine kältebrücke


----------



## Breezler (19. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Besserung  - Bisher Toi, Toi, Toi



Dreimal Holz klopf für Dich.

Ich hatte gehofft endlich mal einen Winter ohne zu überleben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Echt extrem, jetzt habe ich gerade drei Ladegeräte parallel in Betrieb 

1. Beleuchtung
2. Heizsohlen
3. Akkuzellen fürs Garmin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich bräuchte noch eins für mich  

komme heute nur schwer in die Gänge ... ob es an dem Weihnachtsapero von Gestern liegt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> komme heute nur schwer in die Gänge ... ob es an dem Weihnachtsapero von Gestern liegt



Alkohol ist ein Teufelszeug


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> kalte füße   kenn ich net. keine klickies, keine kältebrücke



Ach übrigens: Kalte Füsse hatte ich im Winter früher (> 10 Jahre) auch ohne Clickies


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Gefroren hab ich, Odin sei Dank, bisher noch nicht.
> 
> Allerdings hat mich nun trotzdem ne Erkältung dahin gerafft



Auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte noch eins für mich
> 
> komme heute nur schwer in die Gänge ... ob es an dem Weihnachtsapero von Gestern liegt


eher daran:



mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja hab gerade einen Roten am Wickel ... geht eben nicht
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

1/4 Stunden Spaziergang an der frischen Luft .... 2 Stadionen früher ausgestiegen .... und schon geht alles besser 

Jedoch hete gibt es nochmals einen Apero und Morgen, damit man bnicht aus der Uebung kommt noch einen ......... puuuh 

Weihnachten ist schon ein hartes Stück Ar**** ..... gibt es für extrem Apero'ing eigenlich WPP


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> eher daran:


 

Das war ich nicht ....  muss mein Zwillingsbruder gewesen sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ..... gibt es für extrem Apero'ing eigenlich WPP



Ne, aber 'ne harte Leber


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

_...lalalaaahaha..._

Yeah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> _...lalalaaahaha..._
> 
> Yeah!



Ach so - Na dann ist ja alles klar


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so - Na dann ist ja alles klar



ich höre immer noch "July Morning" von Uriah Heep! 


Gänsehaut!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich höre immer noch "July Morning" von Uriah Heep!
> 
> 
> Gänsehaut!


 
Mist Youtube läuft auf der A***** nicht 

Aber ich hab ja noch meinen Ipod


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber ich hab ja noch meinen Ipod



Gute Idee, den könnte ich auch mal wieder mitnehmen


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

Bei Sonnenschein kann man glatt mit einer Schicht weniger fahren.   Dafür ist der Rheinuferweg ungefähr so wie die Zeil befüllt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Gestern abend war ich mal wieder trailig am Staufen unterwegs...

... bin den Trail am Hahnenkopf runter. Kurz bevor ich dann links weiter runter zum Rendevouz-Platz auf der Schwarzen Sau wollte, lief mir von rechts kommend eine Herde mittelgrosser vierbeiniger Waldbewohner einer mir bisher unbekannten Spezie über den Weg, ...

... hab' die Kollegen erstmal in sicherem Abstand passieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern abend war ich mal wieder trailig am Staufen unterwegs, bin den Trail am Hahnenkopf runter, kurz bevor ich dann links runter zum Rendevouz-Platz wollte, lief mir von rechts kommend eine Herde mittelgrosser vierbeiniger Waldbewohne,r einer mir bisher unbekannten Spezie über den Weg, ...
> 
> ... hab' die Kollegen erstmal in sicherem Abstand passieren lassen



Uuups...


----------



## Breezler (19. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern abend war ich mal wieder trailig am Staufen unterwegs...
> 
> ... bin den Trail am Hahnenkopf runter. Kurz bevor ich dann links weiter runter zum Rendevouz-Platz auf der Schwarzen Sau wollte, lief mir von rechts kommend eine Herde mittelgrosser vierbeiniger Waldbewohner einer mir bisher unbekannten Spezie über den Weg, ...
> 
> ... hab' die Kollegen erstmal in sicherem Abstand passieren lassen



Hab ich zwischen Isenburg und Sprendlingen momentan fast jeden Tag, vom Rotwild bis zum Marder war schon alles dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Hab ich zwischen Isenburg und Sprendlingen momentan fast jeden Tag, vom Rotwild bis zum Marder war schon alles dabei



Ich seh' derzeit täglich beim Biken Wild im Wald, aber das gestern war schon ein besonderes Ereignis...


----------



## Maggo (19. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> ..........Isenburg ..................Rotwild ...........



uwe????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> uwe????



Wild, nicht Wilde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich seh' derzeit täglich beim Biken Wild im Wald, aber das gestern war schon ein besonderes Ereignis...



Aufem Spin-Trainer seh' ich öfter auch Wild...

... aber dann bei Premiere Discovery Channel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

G*il, endlich mal wieder fett selbst zitiert


----------



## Breezler (19. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> uwe????





wahltho schrieb:


> Wild, nicht Wilde



Ich geh auch net davon aus dass Uwe mir morgens halb sieben ausm Unterholz vors Rad hechtet 

Oder doch?


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Ich geh auch net davon aus dass Uwe mir morgens halb sieben ausm Unterholz vors Rad hechtet
> 
> Oder doch?



 Du wirst ihn ja wohl beim Jäger abgegeben haben und nicht selbst ausgenommen und gegrillt haben!?!?!?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern abend war ich mal wieder trailig am Staufen unterwegs...
> 
> ... bin den Trail am Hahnenkopf runter. Kurz bevor ich dann links weiter runter zum Rendevouz-Platz auf der Schwarzen Sau wollte, lief mir von rechts kommend eine Herde mittelgrosser vierbeiniger Waldbewohner einer mir bisher unbekannten Spezie über den Weg, ...
> 
> ... hab' die Kollegen erstmal in sicherem Abstand passieren lassen


 
Hast nicht eins erlegen wolle für ne zünftige Grillfeier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du wirst ihn ja wohl beim Jäger abgegeben haben und nicht selbst ausgenommen und gegrillt haben!?!?!?



Gegen den Tannenzweig ins Mowl hat er sich gewehrt


----------



## Maggo (19. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Gegen den Tannenzweig ins Mowl hat er sich gewehrt



zicke.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)




----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Gegen den Tannenzweig ins Mowl hat er sich gewehrt


 
Was er wohl macht, wenn der Zweig auch auf der gegenueberliegenden Körperöffnung .......


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

unverschämt 

http://www.sf.tv/sfmeteo/wetter_aktuell_meteorama.php


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> unverschämt
> 
> http://www.sf.tv/sfmeteo/wetter_aktuell_meteorama.php



Naja, hier scheint auch die Sonne (wie in Paradiso) , wenn auch bei 10° weniger...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was er wohl macht, wenn der Zweig auch auf der gegenueberliegenden Körperöffnung .......



Dann würde er von selbst wohl nichts mehr machen


----------



## Maggo (19. Dezember 2007)

heut abend gehts zur weihnachtsfeier, da kegeln wir mal schön einen aus.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> heut abend gehts zur weihnachtsfeier, da kegeln wir mal schön einen aus.



 und was macht ihr mit dem, wenn er ausgekegelt ist???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> und was macht ihr mit dem, wenn er ausgekegelt ist???



liegenlassen, weiterdrinken.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> liegenlassen, weiterdrinken.



Gibt`s `ne Vorgabe, wieviele umgelegt werden müssen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gibt`s `ne Vorgabe, wieviele umgelegt werden müssen?



Definiere "umgelegt", liegen die dann flach?


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Definiere "umgelegt", liegen die dann flach?



Hmm, ob ich es "flach" nennen würde, würde ich an deren üblichen Umfang fest machen.  Hey Maggo, sind die sehr umfangreich?


----------



## Maggo (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmm, ob ich es "flach" nennen würde, würde ich an deren üblichen Umfang fest machen.  Hey Maggo, sind die sehr umfangreich?



Die Pins sind als gleichseitiges Dreieck mit einer Kantenlänge von 36 Inch (91,44 cm) angeordnet; eine Spitze des Dreiecks zeigt zum Spieler. Ein Pin besteht entweder aus einem Holzkern, der mit Kunststoff ummantelt ist oder er besteht vollständig aus Kunststoff. Ein Pin ist 15 Inch (38,1 cm) hoch und hat einen Durchmesser von 4,75 Inch (12,06 cm). Damit beträgt der Umfang ebenfalls 15 Inch. Die Masse liegt zwischen 3 lbs 6 oz (1,53 kg) und 3 lbs 10 oz (1,64 kg).


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> Die Pins sind als gleichseitiges Dreieck mit einer Kantenlänge von 36 Inch (91,44 cm) angeordnet; eine Spitze des Dreiecks zeigt zum Spieler. Ein Pin besteht entweder aus einem Holzkern, der mit Kunststoff ummantelt ist oder er besteht vollständig aus Kunststoff. Ein Pin ist 15 Inch (38,1 cm) hoch und hat einen Durchmesser von 4,75 Inch (12,06 cm). Damit beträgt der Umfang ebenfalls 15 Inch. Die Masse liegt zwischen 3 lbs 6 oz (1,53 kg) und 3 lbs 10 oz (1,64 kg).



ok, danke!

@wahltho: Flach ist relativ. Wenn ich deren Umfang relativ zu deren Höhe betrachte, würde ich sie nicht als flach bezeichnen. Auch, wenn ich bei meinem, meiner absoluten (relativ, von den Füßen aus gesehen) Höhe geschuldeten, hohen Schwerpunkt auf sie trete, würde ich sie nicht als flach, höchstens als flachbeschleunigend, bezeichnen. Betrachte ich sie allerdings, sagen wir mal vom Mond aus, dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: Flach ist relativ. Wenn ich deren Umfang relativ zu deren Höhe betrachte, würde ich sie nicht als flach bezeichnen. Auch, wenn ich bei meinem, meiner absoluten (relativ, von den Füßen aus gesehen) Höhe geschuldeten, hohen Schwerpunkt auf sie trete, würde ich sie nicht als flach, höchstens als flachbeschleunigend, bezeichnen. Betrachte ich sie allerdings, sagen wir mal vom Mond aus, dann...




Gerdi, irgendwas stimmt mit der Dosierung Deiner Medikamente nicht...


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerdi, irgendwas stimmt mit der Dosierung Deiner Medikamente nicht...



 Meinst Du, ich trinke zu viel Tee?  Oder meinst Du, meine derzeit schon wieder auftretenden Hitzewallungen kommen nicht durch die Wechseljahre?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

*Attention please for this important announcement:*

Gerd hat Hitzewallung, bitte umgehend die nächsten, höhergelegenen Schutzräume aufsuchen


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern abend war ich mal wieder trailig am Staufen unterwegs...
> 
> ... bin den Trail am Hahnenkopf runter. Kurz bevor ich dann links weiter runter zum Rendevouz-Platz auf der Schwarzen Sau wollte, lief mir von rechts kommend eine Herde mittelgrosser vierbeiniger Waldbewohner einer mir bisher unbekannten Spezie über den Weg, ...
> 
> ... hab' die Kollegen erstmal in sicherem Abstand passieren lassen



......mit schneckenfömigen Hörnern? Das war bestimmt Muffelwild. Ich habe dort schon mal beim Laufen eine große Herde angetroffen.


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2007)

Tourt hier eigentlich jemand am 1. oder 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag?


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Attention please for this important announcement:*
> 
> Gerd hat Hitzewallung, bitte umgehend die nächsten, höhergelegenen Schutzräume aufsuchen



   

Hitzewallungen <> heiß!


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Tourt hier eigentlich jemand am 1. oder 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag?



Klar!


----------



## caroka (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar!



An welchem Tag? Am Besten erst ab 12:00 Uhr.


----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> An welchem Tag? Am Besten erst ab 12:00 Uhr.



Glaubst Du ich fahre früher???   

Ich meine am ersten hätte ich mehr Zeit als am zweiten, verifiziere das aber nochmal!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Tourt hier eigentlich jemand am 1. oder 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag?



Ich hatte ja am Montag abend schon angesprochen, dass am 2. Weihnachtsphobietag was ginge, am 1. eher nicht, weil wir Mittags traditionell zum Gansessen bei meinen Eltern eingeladen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ......mit schneckenfömigen Hörnern? Das war bestimmt Muffelwild. Ich habe dort schon mal beim Laufen eine große Herde angetroffen.



Konnte eben keine Hörner identifizieren, denn ich hatte auch erst an das Muffelwild gedacht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich meine am ersten hätte ich mehr Zeit als am zweiten, verifiziere das aber nochmal!



Bei uns ist es wie gesagt genau umgekehrt (s.o.)...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Dezember 2007)

ei gude!

und weg  gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (19. Dezember 2007)

Aua. Das sind Schmerzen. Sport ist Mord.


----------



## Zilli (19. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aua. Das sind Schmerzen. Sport ist Mord.


Konkreter Grund Deiner Bekundungen ?  Wohl (hoffentlich) ne dicke Tour gemacht ? 

(Ging mir heut morgen ähnlich in den Beinen)


----------



## Zilli (19. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Tourt hier eigentlich jemand am 1. oder 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag?


Falls es bei mir geht bzw. fährt, würde ich am 2. wollen. Am 1. gibts Schenkel von ner Gans, die ich auf keinen Fall verpassen werde *schmatz*


----------



## Zilli (19. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ......mit schneckenfömigen Hörnern? Das war bestimmt Muffelwild. Ich habe dort schon mal beim Laufen eine große Herde angetroffen.


T'schuldigung, bin ja im Ruhrgebiet geboren: Gibt's en Bild von nem "Muffelwild"  *nochniegehört*


----------



## wondermike (19. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Konkreter Grund Deiner Bekundungen ?  Wohl (hoffentlich) ne dicke Tour gemacht ?
> 
> (Ging mir heut morgen ähnlich in den Beinen)



Nee, ich war Laufen. Das geht zwar ganz gut, aber hinterher habe ich einen Mords-Muskelkater, weil die Beine nicht dran gewöhnt sind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> T'schuldigung, bin ja im Ruhrgebiet geboren: Gibt's en Bild von nem "Muffelwild"  *nochniegehört*



Z.B. http://www.waldwissen.net/themen/wald_wild/wildbiologie/lwf_eingebuergert_muffelwild_2004_DE

Ich stamme übrigens auch aus dem Ruhrgebiet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (19. Dezember 2007)

Gruselige Uhrzeit...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2007)

Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich sach' auch mal GN8


----------



## wondermike (19. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Z.B. http://www.waldwissen.net/themen/wald_wild/wildbiologie/lwf_eingebuergert_muffelwild_2004_DE
> 
> Ich stamme übrigens auch aus dem Ruhrgebiet



Aber wir sind hier ja tolerant. 

Sagte der eine Zugereiste zum anderen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber wir sind hier ja tolerant.
> 
> Sagte der eine Zugereiste zum anderen...



Stimmt, als Westfale toleriere ich die Hessen hier ja auch


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nee, ich war Laufen. Das geht zwar ganz gut, aber hinterher habe ich einen Mords-Muskelkater, weil die Beine nicht dran gewöhnt sind.



Ich sag`s doch: gib sie mir endlich! Du wolltest mir doch sowieso was abgeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2007)

Moin 




Erster ...... Yeeaahhhhh


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Falls es bei mir geht bzw. fährt, würde ich am 2. wollen. Am 1. gibts Schenkel von ner Gans, die ich auf keinen Fall verpassen werde *schmatz*


 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin
> Erster ...... Yeeaahhhhh



Moin moin


----------



## Maggo (20. Dezember 2007)

morsche ihr leut. ich will an den feiertagen auch fahren, leider muss ich aber schon dann wenn ihr losfahrt zuhause sein bin mal gespannt obs dieses jahr ne dimb neujahrstour geben wird.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2007)

Moin Caro

Hast du Zeit am Sonntag ?
Würd mich freuen  Da ich am 2ten WT wahrscheinlich mit Bauchschmerzen und einer Zerrung der Bauchdecke zum nichtstun oder nur zum sporteln in homöopathischen Dosen verurteilt sein werden und dann auch noch wahrscheinlich gleich aus dem Saarland gen Zürich aufbrechen werde .....

Gruss aus der Schweiz 

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche ihr leut. ich will an den feiertagen auch fahren, leider muss ich aber schon dann wenn ihr losfahrt zuhause sein bin mal gespannt obs dieses jahr ne dimb neujahrstour geben wird.


 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Caro
> 
> Hast du Zeit am Sonntag ?
> Würd mich freuen  Da ich am 2ten WT wahrscheinlich mit Bauchschmerzen und einer Zerrung der Bauchdecke zum nichtstun oder nur zum sporteln in homöopathischen Dosen verurteilt sein werden und dann auch noch wahrscheinlich gleich aus dem Saarland gen Zürich aufbrechen werde .....
> ...


Versprechen kann ich nichts aber natürlich will ich dabeisein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2007)

- 5 Grad,...

... mach' mich mal auf's Bike - CU


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen! 

Buääh, ich will nich... Es ist heute viel zu früh.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Buääh, ich will nich... Es ist heute viel zu früh.


 
Papperlapap ... auf raus lass dir die frische Luft um die Nase wehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Papperlapap ... auf raus lass dir die frische Luft um die Nase wehen



Das ist heute definitiv etwas mehr als nur frische Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist heute definitiv etwas mehr als nur frische Luft


 
Gerd ist scheinbar festgefroren


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Papperlapap ... auf raus lass dir die frische Luft um die Nase wehen





wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist heute definitiv etwas mehr als nur frische Luft





mzaskar schrieb:


> Gerd ist scheinbar festgefroren



Ne, ne, ich fand es nicht zu frisch, nur zu früh! 

Super Sonnenschein!!!  Bis hinter Delkenheim. Ab da nur noch dicke Suppe, die Richtung Kastel immer dicker wurde. Der Nebel schlug sich v.a. in den Falten der Klamotten nieder und gefror dort.  Sah alles irgendwie geil aus!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, ne, ich fand es nicht zu frisch, nur zu früh!



Tja, wenn Du knapp zwei Stunden später als ich fährst, ist das Schlimmste ja auch schon vorbei


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, wenn Du knapp zwei Stunden später als ich fährst, ist das Schlimmste ja auch schon vorbei



Klar!  Und nachts um zwölfe is eh noch warm vom Tag. 

Trotzdem werde ich nun wohl mal die Heizsohlen zurecht schneiden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar!  Und nachts um zwölfe is eh noch warm vom Tag.



Genau!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2007)

viel Spass

http://advertising.mailonsunday.co.uk/cinema_ad/


----------



## arkonis (20. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, ne, ich fand es nicht zu frisch, nur zu früh!
> 
> Super Sonnenschein!!!


 
allerdings Super Sonnenschein


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Dezember 2007)

guden dach @ all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2007)

N'abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2007)

Guude, die Zeit rennt schon wieder...


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2007)

So, hab mich heute mal um mein kleines Schwarzes gekümmert.  
Morgen gibt es noch neue Bremsbeläge und ich hoffe es fährt dann wieder. Der Antrieb sieht wieder schlimm aus und das nach einem Jahr.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, hab mich heute mal um mein kleines Schwarzes gekümmert.
> Morgen gibt es noch neue Bremsbeläge und ich hoffe es fährt dann wieder. Der Antrieb sieht wieder schlimm aus und das nach einem Jahr.


Na hoffentlich. Sonst könntest du ja gar nicht bei der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus Neujahrstour mitfahren.


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich. Sonst könntest du ja gar nicht bei der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus Neujahrstour mitfahren.



Hab ich schon gesehen und werde wahrscheinlich auch mitfahren.  Muss noch was klären, aber ich denke das klappt.


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2007)

Als ich heute auf mein Bike springen wollte, hat es mich fast hingehauen. Ich hatte erst gedacht, dass ich nur (inzwischen ) zu ungeübt bin, aber es lag am zu geringen Luftdruck. War alles etwas schwammig vorne. 

Nachdem ich ein bisschen gefahren war, hatte ich wieder soviel Spass, dass ich erst mal eine Treppe mitnehmen wollte, doch ich hatte vergessen, dass ich ja keine Klickies anhatte und so hat die Treppe mich mitgenommen.   Gott sei Dank ist die Hose ganz geblieben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank ist die Hose ganz geblieben.



... Gott sei Dank bist DU heilgeblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (20. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...   Gott sei Dank ist die Hose ganz geblieben.


... aber drunter alles grün + blau oder was  *sorg*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2007)

So, Morgen ist dann ja schon wieder Frei-Tag


----------



## Zilli (20. Dezember 2007)

Guuude,


wahltho schrieb:


> So, Morgen ist dann ja schon wieder Frei-Tag


... für mich leider ein weiterer Meerschweinchen-Laufradtag (welche Ironie; hat nix mit Biken zu tun ).


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Dezember 2007)

ei gude !


----------



## caroka (20. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Gott sei Dank bist DU heilgeblieben





Zilli schrieb:


> ... aber drunter alles grün + blau oder was  *sorg*


Kleiner blauer Fleck. Tze, tze tze.......schnick schnack. Gott sei Dank ist der Rote im Rucksack heile geblieben. 
War irgendwie ätzend zu spüren, wie man von Stufe zu Stufe immer mehr über die Pedale rutscht.......



wahltho schrieb:


> So, Morgen ist dann ja schon wieder Frei-Tag


Wann fährst Du spazieren?  Betonung liegt auf spazieren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Dezember 2007)

gute Nacht! 

@ caro: gut das nix weiter passiert ist  aber wenn du bei Treppen von den Pedalen rutschst, dann sind die Pins zu kurz


----------



## Arachne (20. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Nachdem ich ein bisschen gefahren war, hatte ich wieder soviel Spass, dass ich erst mal eine Treppe mitnehmen wollte, doch ich hatte vergessen, dass ich ja keine Klickies anhatte und so hat die Treppe mich mitgenommen.   Gott sei Dank ist die Hose ganz geblieben.



   

Schüttel!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Kleiner blauer Fleck. Tze, tze tze.......schnick schnack.







caroka schrieb:


> Wann fährst Du spazieren?  Betonung liegt auf spazieren.



 Bin da flexibel, lass' uns morgen vormittag alles weitere besprechen, ok?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2007)

Guten Abend Gute Nacht

Habt ihr auch brav euere Hausa******* gemacht 



caroka schrieb:


> Als ich heute auf mein Bike springen wollte, hat es mich fast hingehauen. Ich hatte erst gedacht, dass ich nur (inzwischen ) zu ungeübt bin, aber es lag am zu geringen Luftdruck. War alles etwas schwammig vorne.
> 
> Nachdem ich ein bisschen gefahren war, hatte ich wieder soviel Spass, dass ich erst mal eine Treppe mitnehmen wollte, doch ich hatte vergessen, dass ich ja keine Klickies anhatte und so hat die Treppe mich mitgenommen.   Gott sei Dank ist die Hose ganz geblieben.



Was machst du auch solchen Unfug, bist auch keine 12 mehr 

Gut das du heile geblieben bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2007)

Guten Abend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdRs1gKpeGg



I will always remmber a good friend 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_1RqyNdzbE


Gute Nacht, schöne Träume


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2007)

ok ihr schlaft schon alle ....


*Guten Morgähn*

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUlUOvVSm5M&feature=related


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdRs1gKpeGg
> 
> ...



Normalerweise mag ich Coverversionen ja nicht so, aber in diesem Fall...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2007)

ok ... nimm dies 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG1nv2zNBTM&feature=related


----------



## Maggo (21. Dezember 2007)

morsche, heut iss letzter..............bis zum 14.01.


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen,


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> .....
> @ caro: gut das nix weiter passiert ist  aber wenn du bei Treppen von den Pedalen rutschst, dann sind die Pins zu kurz


Ich abe ga keine Pins, Cherie.  



wahltho schrieb:


> ....... Bin da flexibel, lass' uns morgen vormittag alles weitere besprechen, ok?


Gerne, werde aber erst ab 13:00 Uhr können, vorrausgesetzt meine Bremsbeläge sind da. 


mzaskar schrieb:


> .......
> Was machst du auch solchen Unfug, bist auch keine 12 mehr
> 
> Gut das du heile geblieben bist


Stimmt ich bin ja schon 25.


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche, heut iss letzter..............bis zum 14.01.



Moin Maggo.....
Dann lass es nochmal krachen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche, heut iss letzter..............bis zum 14.01.


Fährst du weg oder greifst du im WP nochmal richtig an?


----------



## Maggo (21. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Fährst du weg oder greifst du im WP nochmal richtig an?



wir wollen nochmal weg, das aber erst anfang januar, davor muss ich den flur rennovieren und und und........und das alles zwischen dem radfahren zur zeit kommt halt noch ein faktor dazu der mich zum daheimbleiben motiviert  aber ich habe mir ja versprochen meine punkte aus dem letzten jahr zu toppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gerne, werde aber erst ab 13:00 Uhr können, vorrausgesetzt meine Bremsbeläge sind da.



Moin,

Bin wie gesagt flexibel, 13:00 Uhr ginge auch...

...Bremsbeläge hätte ich auch noch für Dich


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ok ... nimm dies
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG1nv2zNBTM&feature=related



Die ist auch nicht schlecht! Yeah...

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche, heut iss letzter..............bis zum 14.01.



 Vergiß` das Handy im Betrieb!!!


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Stimmt ich bin ja schon 25.



 Nein, echt?!?  Glaube ich nicht!


----------



## Maggo (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vergiß` das Handy im Betrieb!!!



geht nicht, ich hab rufbereitschaft. iss mir aber fast egal, da eh nichts dringliches zu erwarten ist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2007)

gude..
jippi ferien....
eben wieder ne tolle fahrsunde gehabt... am anfang nur ******* gebaut 

aber sonst der tag is eh im eimer.... naher ar**** un dann auch ka, ka lust

egal.....


-->WOchenende??? 
wann wer wie wo was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Stimmt ich bin ja schon 25.


 
Aber eben erst geworden, oder??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber eben erst geworden, oder??



Schleim, Sabber


----------



## mzaskar (21. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schleim, Sabber


----------



## ratte (21. Dezember 2007)

Hatte ich das richtig mitbekommen? Sonntag 12 Uhr Tour ab Fbh?
Wäre dabei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Hatte ich das richtig mitbekommen? Sonntag 12 Uhr Tour ab Fbh?
> Wäre dabei.



 Hast Du richtig verstanden: Sonntag 12:00 Uhr ab fbh

P.S: Denkst Du bitte bei der Gelegenheit an meine DVDs?


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

Morgen um 07:08 Uhr dreht die Sonne um, kommt zurück. D.h. ab dann werden die Tage wieder länger!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du richtig verstanden: Sonntag 12:00 Uhr ab fbh




12 in fbh schaff ich nicht
kann man vllt irgentwo einsteigen?


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 12 in fbh schaff ich nicht
> kann man vllt irgentwo einsteigen?



zaskar möchte auf dem Feldi Glühwein trinken und ich würde zumindest gerne in den Hochtaunus und das möglichst traillastig.

Ab wann kannst Du denn?


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zaskar möchte auf dem Feldi Glühwein trinken und ich würde zumindest gerne in den Hochtaunus und das möglichst traillastig.
> 
> Ab wann kannst Du denn?



könnte so um viertel nach 12 hier weg
--> brauche 1.std 30min bis aufn feldi d.h. wäre viertel vor 2 -2 da


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

Kennt jemand das Sony K550i? Ist das deutlich schlechter als das K810i? Ich habe die Möglichkeit das 550er für einen Euro zu bekommen, das 810er für 109 und jeweils zwei Jahre gebunden zu sein, oder zu kündigen und in einem Jahr das 810er für einen Euro zu bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2007)

.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Sony K550i? Ist das deutlich schlechter als das K810i? Ich habe die Möglichkeit das 550er für einen Euro zu bekommen, das 810er für 109 und jeweils zwei Jahre gebunden zu sein, oder zu kündigen und in einem Jahr das 810er für einen Euro zu bekommen...



em jaaaa K810i ist deutlich besser wenn du darauf wrt legts fotos zu machen

dennoch das 550 reicht für normale menschen iegentluich aus... 
also hol dir das K810i


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> könnte so um viertel nach 12 hier weg
> --> brauche 1.std 30min bis aufn feldi d.h. wäre viertel vor 2 -2 da



Laß` uns das mal im Auge behalten. Hast Du meine Handy-Nr.? SM/SMS mir mal Deine.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> könnte so um viertel nach 12 hier weg
> --> brauche 1.std 30min bis aufn feldi d.h. wäre viertel vor 2 -2 da



Es wird ja derzeit sehr früh dunkel. Caro und ich waren heute bis zum Fuxi und auf dem Rückweg wurde es um 16:00 Uhr bereits dämmerig und es wurde zugleich ar***kalt.

Um genügend Zeit für eine Tour in den Hochtaunus zu haben, die schöne Sonne ausnutzen zu können und zugleich auch noch die "Glühweinpause" einlegen zu können, wollen wir daher pünktlich um 12:00 Uhr ab fbh starten.

Wenn Du erst etwas später los kannst, können ja unterwegs einen Treffpunkt vereinbaren


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> em jaaaa K810i ist deutlich besser wenn du darauf wrt legts fotos zu machen
> 
> dennoch das 550 reicht für normale menschen iegentluich aus...
> also hol dir das K810i



Hm, hm , hmm - hast Du da Erfahrungen, bzw. haben in Deinem Bekanntenkreis Leute Erfahrungen, die Du hier wiedergibst, oder urteilst Du nur wegen der Megapixel-Angaben? Die 109  will ich jedenfalls nicht ausgeben! Ein Jahr ohne Handykamera, Radio und mp3-Player ist auch doof. Im Moment tendiere ich doch zum 550er...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...  und das möglichst traillastig.



Verstehe ich, da wahline aber auch mitfährt, werden wir diesbezüglich ggf. entweder Kompromisse machen oder aber an bestimmten Stellen die Gruppe teilen müssen


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hm, hm , hmm - hast Du da Erfahrungen, bzw. haben in Deinem Bekanntenkreis Leute Erfahrungen, die Du hier wiedergibst, oder urteilst Du nur wegen der Megapixel-Angaben? Die 109  will ich jedenfalls nicht ausgeben! Ein Jahr ohne Handykamera, Radio und mp3-Player ist auch doof. Im Moment tendiere ich doch zum 550er...




also mein einer kumpel hat neuerdings das K810i und er is auf jeden fall voll begeistert (ich auch)
die kamera mach  bilder

es kommt halt immer darauf an, was du mit dem handy mach willst....

ich z.B habe neudings das alte vion meinem vater (nokia 6230)
hat zwar nur eine vga kamera dafür aber auch MP3 und  Radio dazu ist noch recht handlich


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Verstehe ich, da wahline aber auch mitfährt, werden wir diesbezüglich ggf. entweder Kompromisse machen oder aber an bestimmten Stellen die Gruppe teilen müssen



...oder einen Mix daraus!  Schaumermal.

Gehen wir danach noch irgendwo hin?


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also mein einer kumpel hat neuerdings das K810i und er is auf jeden fall voll begeistert (ich auch)
> die kamera mach  bilder
> 
> es kommt halt immer darauf an, was du mit dem handy mach willst....
> ...



Hab` eben mit dem Typen vom Shop gequatscht: Das 800er bekäme ich für 69  und hat alle Hauptfunktionen des 810er (auch 3,2 Megapixel). Da bin ich jetzt doch wieder am überlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2007)

mal eine andere frage...
falls der seb nicht mitkommt (auch wenn er mitkommt) wollte evtl ein kumpel von mir mitkommen....wäre das ok??


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab` eben mit dem Typen vom Shop gequatscht: Das 800er bekäme ich für 69  und hat alle Hauptfunktionen des 810er (auch 3,2 Megapixel). Da bin ich jetzt doch wieder am überlegen...



vllt schon mal an ein W200i oder ein W810i gedacht??


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> zaskar möchte auf dem Feldi Glühwein trinken und ich würde zumindest gerne in den Hochtaunus und das möglichst *traillastig.*
> 
> .......



*räusper* Ich bin eben mit Wahltho nur WAB gefahren und mir hat der Fuchstanz gereicht. Traillastig wäre heftig, doch ich weiß sowieso noch nicht, ob ich kann.


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> *räusper* Ich bin eben mit Wahltho nur WAB gefahren und mir hat der Fuchstanz gereicht. Traillastig wäre heftig, doch ich weiß sowieso noch nicht, ob ich kann.



Naja, in einer Gruppe können wir den wahltho ja besser zügeln, dann kommen wir auch weiter!  

Wenn die Trails schon nicht hoch, dann wenigstens runter! 

Ich hoffe, mein Rad macht das noch mit... Vielleicht komme ich etwas früher und tausche noch schnell mein Innenlager.


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mal eine andere frage...
> falls der seb nicht mitkommt (auch wenn er mitkommt) wollte evtl ein kumpel von mir mitkommen....wäre das ok??



Wenn er die DIMB-Trailrules auswendig aufsagen kann!   Klar!


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> vllt schon mal an ein W200i oder ein W810i gedacht??



Was machen die denn anders? Für was steht das W?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht komme ich etwas früher und tausche noch schnell mein Innenlager.



Kannst Du gerne machen


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn er die DIMB-Trailrules auswendig aufsagen kann!   Klar!


         
kennst du sie??? 




Arachne schrieb:


> Was machen die denn anders? Für was steht das W?




W steht für Walkman  
http://www.w810i.de/


----------



## caroka (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, in einer Gruppe können wir den wahltho ja besser zügeln, dann kommen wir auch weiter!
> 
> ......



Nein...... Wahltho ist schon mein Tempo gefahren. 
Ich steh mom eben nicht im Saft.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Dezember 2007)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn er die DIMB-Trailrules auswendig aufsagen kann!   Klar!


----------



## arkonis (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hm, hm , hmm - hast Du da Erfahrungen, bzw. haben in Deinem Bekanntenkreis Leute Erfahrungen, die Du hier wiedergibst, oder urteilst Du nur wegen der Megapixel-Angaben? Die 109 â¬ will ich jedenfalls nicht ausgeben! Ein Jahr ohne Handykamera, Radio und mp3-Player ist auch doof. Im Moment tendiere ich doch zum 550er...



ich habs w830, toller sound. W=Walkmann
Versuch mal zu handeln, da geht immer was


----------



## Maggo (21. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mal eine andere frage...
> falls der seb nicht mitkommt (auch wenn er mitkommt) wollte evtl ein kumpel von mir mitkommen....wäre das ok??



nein!


----------



## Maggo (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Sony K550i? Ist das deutlich schlechter als das K810i? Ich habe die Möglichkeit das 550er für einen Euro zu bekommen, das 810er für 109 und jeweils zwei Jahre gebunden zu sein, oder zu kündigen und in einem Jahr das 810er für einen Euro zu bekommen...




schei§§ die wand an gerd, nimm einfach das mit welchem du am besten erreichbar sein wirst. ich werde mir jedenfalls niemehr ein handy holen welches mehr als nen zehner kostet, schon gar nicht wenns nur privat genutzt wird. das zeug macht einen ja ramdösig.


----------



## fUEL (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn er die DIMB-Trailrules auswendig aufsagen kann!   Klar!


 

Du bist und bleibst bedauernswert

Durch nichts bezeichnet ein Mensch seinen Charakter stärker als durch das, was er zum Lachen findet.


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein...... Wahltho ist schon mein Tempo gefahren.
> Ich steh mom eben nicht im Saft.



Sein Tempo war ja Dein Tempo. Du mußt einfach mal Dein *neues *Tempo akzeptieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kennst du sie???


  



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> W steht für Walkman
> http://www.w810i.de/


Ich schau ma...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein...... Wahltho ist schon mein Tempo gefahren.
> Ich steh mom eben nicht im Saft.



Komm' Caro untertreib' nicht so, ich wäre ohne Dich heute auch kaum schneller gefahren


----------



## wondermike (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde eigentlich am Sonntag auch gern mal wieder mitfahren. Bin aber zur Zeit nicht wirklich fit und auch schon seit über einem Monat nicht mehr im Taunus gefahren. Also müsstet Ihr es mir etwas weniger heftig machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also müsstet Ihr es mir etwas weniger heftig machen.



Gebongt, also für WM am Sonntag nur sanfte Erziehung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

Apropos:

Am Sonntag gibt's ja jetzt 'ne Tour  ...

... aber  was ist mit Euch armseligen Plauschern denn eigentlich morgen los?


----------



## wondermike (21. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber  was ist mit Euch armseligen Plauschern denn eigentlich morgen los?



Da müssen wir uns seelisch-moralisch auf die Strapazen des Sonntags einstellen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da müssen wir uns seelisch-moralisch auf die Strapazen des Sonntags einstellen...



schon mal kalorien bunkern


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich schau ma...



jop
ich denk mal son 810i is schon ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schon mal kalorien bunkern



Apropos: Ich glaub' mir wird gleich schlecht

Zwei Hähnchenkeulen, Salat, Kartoffeln mit Käse überbacken, Schokoladenkuchen und gleich noch 'nen Bratapfel mit Vanillesauce


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2007)

soooo ich geh mal ins bettchen damit ich morgen nicht wieder so ne sche*** fahrstunde wie heute abliefere.... machts gut [email protected]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

...

_Bäucherchen!!!_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

Gn8 Iggi


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Ich glaub' mir wird gleich schlecht
> 
> Zwei Hähnchenkeulen, Salat, Kartoffeln mit Käse überbacken, Schokoladenkuchen und gleich noch 'nen Bratapfel mit Vanillesauce



du bekommst en betonklotz ans bike    
bei dem essen


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gn8 Iggi



joa gn8


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> du bekommst en betonklotz ans bike
> bei dem essen



 *unterschreib*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> *unterschreib*



Wieso nur einen? Wenn ich soviel spachteln würde, wie der wahltho, müsstet Ihr mich den Feldberg hochrollen. Die Welt ist ungerecht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

So Leute ich roll' mich jetzt mal ins Bett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Dezember 2007)

GN8


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2007)

Das wäre auch ein feines Rad! 





Leider gibt`s das nur bis Größe L.


----------



## Zilli (22. Dezember 2007)

Morsche Schnaschsägg,
nachdem mich einer festhalten wollte, bin ich seit 0600 wach, so ein Quark .



Arachne schrieb:


> Das wäre auch ein feines Rad!
> [Bild vom schönen Laprierre]
> Leider gibt`s das nur bis Größe L.


Schaut gut aus .

Da ich bei dem Lapierre-Bild in Deiner Gallerie war: Löst Du etwa Teile Deines Haushalt's auf  (Tasse, Kanne (was kann man darin rauchen?), Aschebäscher)


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wieso nur einen? Wenn ich soviel spachteln würde, wie der wahltho, müsstet Ihr mich den Feldberg hochrollen. Die Welt ist ungerecht.



guten morgen!!

der hat in wirklichkeit keine speedhub.... das is bestimmt ein motor   
wo is akku oder der tank


----------



## Zilli (22. Dezember 2007)

Sonntag wohl besser mit dem Cube (HT) als mit dem Spezi, oder ?

Habt Ihr besondere Trails vor oder reichen da noch bis auf 1-2mm abgefahrene Nobby's (die 2. Schicht schaut halt schon aus den "Stollen" raus) ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Dezember 2007)

so ich geh nun auf die ar**** 
bis heut mittag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## caroka (22. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komm' Caro untertreib' nicht so, ich wäre ohne Dich heute auch kaum schneller gefahren


Du machst ja auch beim WP mit. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Ich würde eigentlich am Sonntag auch gern mal wieder mitfahren. Bin aber zur Zeit nicht wirklich fit und auch schon seit über einem Monat nicht mehr im Taunus gefahren. Also müsstet Ihr es mir etwas weniger heftig machen.


Okay, Du bekommst die sanfte Tour. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Ich glaub' mir wird gleich schlecht
> 
> Zwei Hähnchenkeulen, Salat, Kartoffeln mit Käse überbacken, Schokoladenkuchen und gleich noch 'nen Bratapfel mit Vanillesauce


Das war bestimmt lecker. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin



Upps, genau ....

Moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Löst Du etwa Teile Deines Haushalt's auf  (Tasse, Kanne (was kann man darin rauchen?), Aschebäscher)



Klar: Früher ging's 6-spännig ins Armenhaus, heute wenigstens mit viel Federweg


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen!

@Zilli: Komm` Du nur mit dem HT! Mit Dir mach` ich `ne Hubbeltour...    Banause!!!


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2007)

Nach dem ganzen Gehübbe von NWD 8 habe ich mal wieder etwas klein wenig Bodenständigeres gebraucht: Habe mir gestern Earthed 5 geholt!  Ist ganz nett.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Sonntag wohl besser mit dem Cube (HT) als mit dem Spezi, oder ?



Klar, ich nehm' wahrscheinlich auch das kleine Rote


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2007)

ei gude!

@ gerd: das Lappiere (Zesty?) schaut ganz nett aus, nur find ich die einfach unverschämt teuer 





Kraftstoff E1 ab 1595,-


----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2007)

Nur Kurz

12:00 fbh ist super

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 12:00 fbh ist super



 Roger that!


----------



## wondermike (22. Dezember 2007)

Fahrt Ihr eigentlich mit Spikes, morgen? Bin ja heute schon ganz früh (13:00 Uhr) aufgewacht, da habe ich ja jetzt noch Zeit, alles für morgen vorzubereiten.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Dezember 2007)

so, ich mach mich dann mal auf zu meiner Oma, die Weihnachtspflicht ruft- HoHoHo
man liest sich morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr eigentlich mit Spikes, morgen? Bin



Werde ich mir noch überlegen, morgen evtl. noch schnell meinen Spike-Laufradsatz zu montieren.

Da aber wahline mitfährt, werden wir es bei den derzeitigen Witterungsverhältnisses 'eh sehr, sehr vorsichtig angehen lassen....


----------



## wondermike (22. Dezember 2007)

Hm. Wie sind denn so die Bedingungen? Hat es viel Eis im Taunus? Schnee dürfte ja keiner liegen. Die Spikereifen sind ja schnell aufgezogen, aber wenn man sie nicht braucht, auch eine ganz schöne Spaßbremse.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hm. Wie sind denn so die Bedingungen? Hat es viel Eis im Taunus? Schnee dürfte ja keiner liegen.



Die WABs waren gestern bis auf ein paar Eisstellen frei. Zu den Trails kann ich Dir aktuell nichts sagen, aber bei uns hier auf 250m ist draussen alles weiss (Felder, Wiesen, Bäume, Bürgersteige, Strassen wo nicht befahren...). Insofern gehe ich davon aus, dass sich auch im Taunus seit gestern ab Einiges niedergeschlagen hat. Genaueres kann ich Dir aber wie gesagt nicht sagen, weil ich heute nur Spin-Trainer gefahren bin.



wondermike schrieb:


> Die Spikereifen sind ja schnell aufgezogen, aber wenn man sie nicht braucht, auch eine ganz schöne Spaßbremse.



Mich stören die Spikes überhaupt nicht, egal ob auf Asphalt oder im Wald. Habe sie tlw. wochenlang standardmässig draufgehabt. Sie geben einem aber ein gehöriges Gefühl an Sicherheit...

Wir, d.h. zumindest Almut und ich, werden es aber bei den derzeitigen Wetterverhältnissen gaaannnzzz vorsichtig angehen und im Zweifelsfall lieber eine WAB einem Trail vorziehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Dezember 2007)

also ich meld mich dann einfach morgen mal bei gerd wenn ich oben bin oder so, dass man sich morgen nicht verfehlt
hoffentlich hat er sein handy geladen


----------



## wondermike (22. Dezember 2007)

Was sagen denn die Herrschaften, die heute beim Verrücktwerden dabei waren?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was sagen denn die Herrschaften, die heute beim Verrücktwerden dabei waren?



 ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> hoffentlich hat er sein handy geladen



hat er!  Außerdem, Dein Nümmerchen einprogrammiert.  Äh, unter welchem Namen nochmal???  Ääääh * Dan?, ne * bike...?, ne * --bike..., ne,...


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ????


Biketreff go-crazy



wondermike schrieb:


> Was sagen denn die Herrschaften, die heute beim Verrücktwerden dabei waren?


Die, die hier regelmäßig posten, fahren da nicht. Einige der regelmäßigen Leser fahren jedoch!


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2007)

Mein Rad ist leider ziemlich lädiert!  Habe zwar viele der eventuell benötigten Teile bekommen, aber nicht alle. Wenn die, die ich bekommen habe und auch morgen noch montieren kann ausreichen mein Rad wieder genügend zu stabilisieren und die Bodenverhältnisse es zulassen, würde ich im Hochtaunus traillastige Alternativen wählen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was sagen denn die Herrschaften, die heute beim Verrücktwerden dabei waren?


Es gibt auch auf den Trails praktisch nur da Eis, wo Wasser abläuft, wie z.B. an der Weilquelle oder dem gelben Balken. Da steigt man dann kurz für 3 m ab, geht rüber und fährt weiter. Alle anderen Stellen sind problemlos.

Das gute Wetter fängt übrigens erst oberhalb 550 m an. Sind heute bei -4° an der Hohemark gestartet. Bis 500 m war die Temperatur im Nebel auf -6° gefallen. 100 m höher war dann Sonne und schon -3° und auf dem Feldi ist es bei trockenen +1° richtig angenehm gewesen. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen, vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> hat er!  Außerdem, Dein Nümmerchen einprogrammiert.  Äh, unter welchem Namen nochmal???  Ääääh * Dan?, ne * bike...?, ne * --bike..., ne,...



ohje


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Dezember 2007)

heute abend is geburtstagsfete mit 50 leuten


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> heute abend is geburtstagsfete mit 50 leuten



Viel Spaß!  Grusel...


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!  Grusel...



danke   
vor allem wirds lustig den besoffenen zuzugucken


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Dezember 2007)

so ich hüpf mal unter die dusche 
und mach mich dann
machts gut!!! 
bis morgen
un bitte gerd auch das handy an haben


----------



## wondermike (22. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Biketreff go-crazy
> 
> 
> Die, die hier regelmäßig posten, fahren da nicht. Einige der regelmäßigen Leser fahren jedoch!



Ach? Und diese ganzen langhaarigen Hippie-Typen? Die hab' ich da schon öfter gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (22. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Es gibt auch auf den Trails praktisch nur da Eis, wo Wasser abläuft, wie z.B. an der Weilquelle oder dem gelben Balken. Da steigt man dann kurz für 3 m ab, geht rüber und fährt weiter. Alle anderen Stellen sind problemlos.



OK, dann also unten ohne...


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> OK, dann also unten ohne...



Du fährst ohne Pin?!


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so ich hüpf mal unter die dusche
> und mach mich dann
> machts gut!!!
> bis morgen
> un bitte gerd auch das handy an haben



an hab` ich`s bestimmt, dabei ist was anderes...


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ach? Und diese ganzen langhaarigen Hippie-Typen? Die hab' ich da schon öfter gesehen.



Ich hoffe irgendwann auch mal wieder ein Auto zu haben und regelmäßig mitfahren zu können!


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...
> vor allem wirds lustig den besoffenen zuzugucken



ich fände das eher peinlich...


----------



## caroka (22. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich morgen zeitig aus dem Bett komme,  bin ich dabei.  
Und ich kann Katers Aussage nur zustimmen. Ich war heute mit dem Auto in Glashütten und das Wetter da oben war traumhaft.  Wir fahren am Besten gleich schnurstraks nach oben und können uns dann in der Sonne aalen. Mike, dann brauchst Du auch oben rum nichts.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Biketreff go-crazy
> 
> 
> Die, die hier regelmäßig posten, fahren da nicht. Einige der regelmäßigen Leser fahren jedoch!



 Zutreffende Formulierung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen zeitig aus dem Bett komme,  bin ich dabei.



Na 12:00 Uhr ab fbh ist doch wirklich kein Challenge in Sachen aufstehen


----------



## wondermike (22. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir fahren am Besten gleich schnurstraks nach oben und können uns dann in der Sonne aalen. Mike, dann brauchst Du auch oben rum nichts.



Also gut, dann machen wir morgen also FKK-Biken. Aber nur, wenn alle mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also gut, dann machen wir morgen also FKK-Biken. Aber nur, wenn alle mitmachen.



Das machen wir glaube ich lieber mal im Sommer in Verbindung mit einer Tour zum Langener Badesee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Wenn die, die ich bekommen habe und auch morgen noch montieren kann ...



Komm' einfach entsprechend früh bei mir vorbei


----------



## Zilli (22. Dezember 2007)

Wie (zeitlich) lang ist die Tour morgen gedacht ?

Ich hadere mit mir, ob ich mir meine momentane bescheidene Fitness gepaart mit tiefer + kalter Luftholerei, die ich bergauf wohl nicht vermeiden kann, antuen soll (ne Grippe/Lugenentzündung kann ich die nächsten 4 Wochen absolut nicht gebrauchen).
Die Eltviller Runde letzten Dienstag war in der Kombination (Länge der Tour + gefühlte Kälte) schon grenzwertig für mich *pienz*

Gegebenenfalls schließt sich die Frage an, ob Licht notwendig ist ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ... Wir fahren am Besten gleich schnurstraks nach oben ...



Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass es morgen eine besonders gute Idee ist, auf den Grossen Feldberg zu fahren, da wird es nur so von Wanderern/Fussgängern wimmeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wie (zeitlich) lang ist die Tour morgen gedacht



Ich schätze max. drei Stunden reine Fahrzeit maximal fbh-fbh. Wir werden kein Licht mitnehmen. Mit der Heimfahrt bis Kriftel/Hofheim dürfte es für Euch ohne eine Notbeleuchtung aber eng werden.

Das wird morgen definitiv kein Rennen


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Komm' einfach entsprechend früh bei mir vorbei



das wird das Problem werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (22. Dezember 2007)

Guude,
seid mir bitte nicht bös

, aber ich werde morgen vormittag 2½ bis max. 3 Std. ne kurze Runde flach um den Flughafen fahren. Ich wäre gerne mit Euch mal wieder gefahren, aber so kann ich bei dem Wetter mit 130-140 Umdrehungen mein Tempo fahren. 
Für mich hat letztendlich auch noch ne Rolle gespielt, daß ich den Nachmittag dann für die Familie frei habe (muß Do.+Fr. arbeiten).
Ich wünsch Euch viel Vergnügen und Maggo speziell allzeit Luft in den Rädern .
@Gerd: Den Baunausen mußt Du ein anderes mal den Hubbel runnerjache (HT mit Lockout vorn)


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2007)

@zilli: anders wirds aber auch nix, wenn de weißt was ich meine. ich würde mich über dich freuen. 1100 hofheim. 

und gerd: ich glaub an dich! auch wenns eigentlich unvernünftig ist


----------



## Maggo (22. Dezember 2007)

ok, verstanne. ich mach mich ins bettsche. gerd, faahn wir moije zusamme in richtung fbh? soll ich dir vorher beim schrauben helfen? was muss gemacht werden???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2007)

Gn8


----------



## Arachne (22. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Guude,
> seid mir bitte nicht bös
> 
> , aber ich werde morgen vormittag 2½ bis max. 3 Std. ne kurze Runde flach um den Flughafen fahren. Ich wäre gerne mit Euch mal wieder gefahren, aber so kann ich bei dem Wetter mit 130-140 Umdrehungen mein Tempo fahren.
> ...



oh, `tschuldige, dass ich Dir so viel Angst gemachthab`!


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok, verstanne. ich mach mich ins bettsche. gerd, faahn wir moije zusamme in richtung fbh? soll ich dir vorher beim schrauben helfen? was muss gemacht werden???



Das Mindeste, was ich zu machen habe, ist das Innenlager zu wechseln, das Schwingenhauptlager fest zu ziehen und zu hoffen, dass es dadurch weniger Spiel hat.

Habe auch die drei Teile für ein neues Schwingenlager. Das muß aber eingeklebt werden. Habe zwar auch den Kleber (Loctite 243), wird für die morgige Tour aber zu lange dauern. Das Spiel in der oberen Dämpferbefestigung kann an der Buchse, oder/und dem Gleitlager liegen. Habe nur das Gleitlager bekommen. Das alte muß ausgetrieben und das neue eingepreßt werden. Dafür gibt es ein spezielles Werkzeug.  Man kann sich aber auch mit Austreiber und Schraubzwinge/Holz behelfen. Habe für Schwingenhauptlager, Dämpfergleitlager und Kleber 60  hinlegen dürfen...  Sollte das Schwingenlager schon zu sehr ausgeschlagen sein, ist der Rahmen auch schon in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Dann läßt sich das neue Lager nicht mehr mit dem normalen Kleber spielfrei befestigen. Dann brauchst Du wieder einen speziellen, auffüllenden Kleber. Den hab` ich nicht. Wenn ich den brauch`, bring ich die Kiste (Montag) zum Händler. Der Kleber muß zwei Tage aushärten, d.h. ich bekomme das Rad dann auch nicht gleich wieder mit...

Da ich im Keller keinen Platz und sowieso keinen Montageständer und keinen Drehmomentschlüssel habe, würde ich die zumindest durchzuführenden A******* beim Thomas erledigen, d.h. wenn ich es schaffe früher zu ihm zu fahren.  Werde also versuchen schon gegen halb elf zu starten.


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

Boah eh, wasn Text...


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Dezember 2007)

guten morgen!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Dezember 2007)

so
bei mir gibts ne planänderung...
werde nur fahrn wenn mein anderer kumpel mitfährt...., weil hab nicht so lust naher allein im dunkeln (ja auch trotz lampe ) heim zufahrn  
zudem machen meine eltern noch bissi stress...

ich schickm gerd aber noch mal ne sms ob ich komm etc.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

Moin, mon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2007)

@iggy: falls notwendig kann ich dich später evtl mit dem auto heimfaahn. wir d.h. peter und ich fahren nun doch nicht ab hofheim sondern kommen direkt zum startpunkt nach fischbachausen.


----------



## caroka (23. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,

werde mal im Keller nach meinem kleinen Schwarzen schauen ob es lahmt. Auf jeden Fall kommt noch ein neuer Mantel vorne drauf.

Was machen wir mit frax061a?  Der war nicht mehr online seit gestern abend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir d.h. peter und ich fahren nun doch nicht ab hofheim sondern kommen direkt zum startpunkt nach fischbachausen.



Faule Säcke


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> werde mal im Keller nach meinem kleinen Schwarzen schauen ob es lahmt. Auf jeden Fall kommt noch ein neuer Mantel vorne drauf.
> 
> Was machen wir mit frax061a?  Der war nicht mehr online seit gestern abend.



ich hab ihm ne pn geschickt, abrufen muss er sie selbst..........


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Faule Säcke



bababa............wer heult denn immer rum dass er friert??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bababa............wer heult denn immer rum dass er friert??



bababa... wer hat denn diese Woche schon wieder knapp 440km für den WP runtergerissen


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> bababa... wer hat denn diese Woche schon wieder knapp 440km für den WP runtergerissen



bababa immerhin bestimmt 400 davon aufm spintrainer.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bababa immerhin bestimmt 400 davon aufm spintrainer.......



Stimmt nicht, mir ca. 200  

Montag 80, Freitag 40 und gestern 80


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

... apropos, ist ja wirklich Ar§§§kalt draussen, fahren wir doch einfach alle in ein Fitness-Studio mit 10 Spin-Trainern, stellen die in 'nen Kreis und fahren drei Stunden zusammen 

... wir nehmen 'ne Heizplatte mit, kaufen an der Tanke noch Glühstrumpf (für mich alkfreies Bier) und hängen an jedes Rad ein bisschen Lametta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2007)

und dafür schreibst du punkte auf????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, mir ca. 200



Ausserdem ist Spin-Trainern lt. Fux und Kater ja viel anstrengender als draussen biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

Y E A H ! ! ! - Wieder fett selbst zitiert

Ich bin der Grösste ! ! !













Ich bin der Grösste ! ! !


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2007)

selbstzitieren sollte als alternativsport gelten.


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Gehen wir Rad fahren, oder boxen - so wie ihr euch gegenseitig motiviert?! 

Ich mach` mich jetzt fertig (...), fahr` los (Auto) und müßte auf jeden Fall in fbh noch schrauben.


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2007)

höhr auf zu labern, mach deine kiste fit. am ende stehn alle in der kö#älte und warten auf dich..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Gehen wir Rad fahren, oder boxen - so wie ihr euch gegenseitig motiviert?! .



Genau Du alter Harmoniefetischist, schalt die James Last Weihnachtsfriedens-CD aus und komm' endlich in die Pötte, damit wir hier in fbh rechtzeitig starten können


----------



## caroka (23. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau Du alter Harmoniefetischist, schalt die James Last Weihnachtsfriedens-CD aus und komm' endlich in die Pötte, damit wir hier in fbh rechtzeitig starten können


----------



## caroka (23. Dezember 2007)

Man hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen.  Als ich nach Hause kam, hatten die Kinder Hefebrötchen gebacken, Küche und Bad geputzt, gesaugt und die Zimmer aufgeräumt. 
Nur meines sah noch so aus als wäre ne Bombe eingeschlagen.  

Ich geh dann mal wenigstens die Treppe putzen. Oder sollte ich einfach öfter Rad fahren.


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Man hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen.  Als ich nach Hause kam, hatten die Kinder Hefebrötchen gebacken, Küche und Bad geputzt, gesaugt und die Zimmer aufgeräumt.
> Nur meines sah noch so aus als wäre ne Bombe eingeschlagen.
> 
> Ich geh dann mal wenigstens die Treppe putzen. Oder sollte ich einfach öfter Rad fahren.



Genau! Wenn Du länger weg geblieben wärst, wäre ja hoffentlich auch Dein Zimmer aufgeräumt und die Treppe geputzt gewesen!!!


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

Das Rad war ok, die Truppe nett und dann...   Doofer Sport!


----------



## ratte (23. Dezember 2007)

Man, war das a... kalt.

Erstmal gute Besserng an Almut, auf das der Arm möglichst schnell wieder ganz fit ist.

Sagt mal, wo habt Ihr am Fuchstanz eigentlich gesessen? War mich da noch umziehen und hatte noch den Iggy gesehen, aber irgendwie hatte ich wohl Knöpfe auf den Augen. Die Räder standen zumindest noch draußen.


----------



## Miss H (23. Dezember 2007)

hallo leute, immer noch einfingrig, da einarmig, melde ich mich kurz bei euch, um euch ein fleißiges christkindl zu wünschen, 
zur zeit sind alle meine kinder da mit enkelkindern, mittagessen für alle ...

habe heute einen langen spaziergang gemacht durch den verreiften wald - herrlich. der trail rund um den staufen ist kaputt, den haben "die" zu einer wab gemacht und meine unfallstelle ist auch begradigt. ganz schöne ka...e.
ab januar dafr ich wieder joggen gehen und ab mitte märz skifahren, mtb - weiß ich nopch nicht.

euch allen schöne feiertage ...


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> hallo leute, immer noch einfingrig, da einarmig, melde ich mich kurz bei euch, um euch ein fleißiges christkindl zu wünschen,
> zur zeit sind alle meine kinder da mit enkelkindern, mittagessen für alle ...
> 
> habe heute einen langen spaziergang gemacht durch den verreiften wald - herrlich. der trail rund um den staufen ist kaputt, den haben "die" zu einer wab gemacht und meine unfallstelle ist auch begradigt. ganz schöne ka...e.
> ...



Oje, Du Ärmste...  (Wegen des vollen Hauses, ansonsten weiterhin gute Besserung!)

Biken ist doch weniger belastend, als joggen! Also kannst Du sicherlich schon wieder biken!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Dezember 2007)

ratte schrieb:


> Man, war das a... kalt.
> 
> Erstmal gute Besserng an Almut, auf das der Arm möglichst schnell wieder ganz fit ist.
> 
> Sagt mal, wo habt Ihr am Fuchstanz eigentlich gesessen? War mich da noch umziehen und hatte noch den Iggy gesehen, aber irgendwie hatte ich wohl Knöpfe auf den Augen. Die Räder standen zumindest noch draußen.



moin
hab mich auch schon gewundert...wo du warst


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Dezember 2007)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Dezember 2007)

mal so generell...
das nächste mal komm ich nach möglichkeit wieder ab fbh mit 
war aber trotzdem cool das wir uns (zumindest einige  ) am fuxi getroffen haben..

Almut, GUTE BESSERUNG!


----------



## Zilli (23. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @zilli: anders wirds aber auch nix, wenn de weißt was ich meine. ....


Klar, ich muß auch irgendwann mal wieder Berge rauf , nur bei der A****kälte mit 170-180 HF -4° warme Luft einsaugen hat was .... 

Langweilig war's um Fluchhafe heut nicht: Zwischen Ticona und A3 sind 30m vor mir 6-7 Rehe übern Weg gelaufen, davon ein Albino-Typ (so ne cremeweisse Variante).

Dann 400m östlich der Startbahn West sehe so in 100m Entfernung ein Reh auf dem Weg stehen, halte langsam an, um ein Foto zu machen. Beim Ablegen des Rades werde ich von ihm wohl als "Mensch" identifiziert und es macht die Flatter in den Wald.
Ich fahre gerade los, quert so 70-80 m vor mir im Renntempo eine Horde Wildschweine mit so insgesamt 20 Alten und Jungen den Weg.
Ich kann dem Reh wohl dankbar sein, das ich den alten Wildschweinen nicht erklären mußte, daß ihre Kinder und überhaupt ihre Spezies nicht auf meinem Speiseplan stehen .


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mal so generell...
> das nächste mal komm ich nach möglichkeit wieder ab fbh mit
> war aber trotzdem cool das wir uns (zumindest einige  ) am fuxi getroffen haben..
> 
> Almut, GUTE BESSERUNG!


----------



## frax061a (23. Dezember 2007)

Hey,
natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung.
Wollte mich nur kurz bei allen bedanken für die schöne Tour. Hoffe das läst sich wiederholen. Ganz besonders aber bei caroka(???hoffe das sie es ist) für die coole aktion heute morgen.

Vielen Danke!!!Schöne Feiertage.

gruss frax061a

p.s.: vor der nächsten tour lese ich nochmal kurz im Forum.


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Klar, ich muß auch irgendwann mal wieder Berge rauf , nur bei der A****kälte mit 170-180 HF -4° warme Luft einsaugen hat was ....


 Oben war es deutlich wärmer! 



Zilli schrieb:


> ...das ich den alten Wildschweinen nicht erklären mußte, daß ihre Kinder und überhaupt ihre Spezies nicht auf meinem Speiseplan stehen .


 Wildschwein ist super lecker!!!


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> Hey,
> natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung.
> Wollte mich nur kurz bei allen bedanken für die schöne Tour. Hoffe das läst sich wiederholen. Ganz besonders aber bei caroka(???hoffe das sie es ist) für die coole aktion heute morgen.
> 
> ...



 Schön, dass Du gut Nachhause gekommen bist!

So, so, caroka, "coole Aktion"!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy: falls notwendig kann ich dich später evtl mit dem auto heimfaahn. wir d.h. peter und ich fahren nun doch nicht ab hofheim sondern kommen direkt zum startpunkt nach fischbachausen.



  
ey auch wenn ichs nicht in anspruch genommen habe
trotzdem DANKE   nett von dir


----------



## caroka (23. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Klar, ich muß auch irgendwann mal wieder Berge rauf , nur bei der A****kälte mit 170-180 HF -4° warme Luft einsaugen hat was ....
> 
> ..............
> Ich kann dem Reh wohl dankbar sein, das ich den alten Wildschweinen nicht erklären mußte, daß ihre Kinder und überhaupt ihre Spezies nicht auf meinem Speiseplan stehen .


Oben ist es wirklich richtig warm.  Da wurden sogar meine Hände und Füsse wieder warm.  
Zilli, Wildschwein ist superlecker. *schleck*



frax061a schrieb:


> .........
> 
> p.s.: vor der nächsten tour lese ich nochmal kurz im Forum.


 



Arachne schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du gut Nachhause gekommen bist!
> 
> So, so, caroka, "coole Aktion"!!!


Jaja, lach Du nur.


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2007)

mir gehts gut und ihr sollts wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2007)

ich setz mal nudelwasser auf.


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Jaja, lach Du nur.



Schon heute Morgen, aha!


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mir gehts gut und ihr sollts wissen.


ei fein!  (Brauchst Du doch nicht mehr umschmücken?!  )



Maggo schrieb:


> ich setz mal nudelwasser auf.


Gut, bin unterwegs!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

Tja, wir waren gerade noch in Hofheim in der Klinik, wo der diensthabende Orthopäde/Chirurg sich das Röntgenbild angeschaut hat.

Almut steht jetzt vor der schwierigen Entscheidung, den Bruch operieren zu lassen oder konventionell verheilen zu lassen. Sie hat über die Festtage jedenfalls ausreichend Zeit, sich das das zu überlegen...


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ei fein!  (Brauchst Du doch nicht mehr umschmücken?!  )
> 
> 
> Gut, bin unterwegs!




björk gibt mir gerade ein privatkonzert, nudelwasser kocht und ein leckerer chai latte wartet darauf meine geschmacksnerven zu stimulieren. das licht ist schön und der weihnachtsbaum sieht wie ich finde gar nicht soo schlimm aus.


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2007)

@wahltho: was sind denn die pros und contras???

ich hatte bei meinem schlüsselbeinbruch auch die wahl (haha) es operieren zu lassen oder nicht, da ich in solchen dingen ein schisser bin hab ichs bleiben gelassen, ausser ner häßlichen stelle (die eine mehr schadet auch nicht) iss nix schlimmes geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, wir waren gerade noch in Hofheim in der Klinik, wo der diensthabende Orthopäde/Chirurg sich das Röntgenbild angeschaut hat.
> 
> Almut steht jetzt vor der schwierigen Entscheidung, den Bruch operieren zu lassen oder konventionell verheilen zu lassen. Sie hat über die Festtage jedenfalls ausreichend Zeit, sich das das zu überlegen...



Doof, wenn keine Entscheidungshilfen gegeben wurden! Entweder der Bruch wächst alleine gerade zusammen, oder halt nicht. In letzterem Fall würde ich operieren (lassen).  Hast Du das Bild gesehen?


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> björk gibt mir gerade ein privatkonzert, nudelwasser kocht und ein leckerer chai latte wartet darauf meine geschmacksnerven zu stimulieren. das licht ist schön und der weihnachtsbaum sieht wie ich finde gar nicht soo schlimm aus.



Gib mir bitte auch was von dem Zeug, was Du geraucht hast!!!


----------



## Miss H (23. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Biken ist doch weniger belastend, als joggen! Also kannst Du sicherlich schon wieder biken!!!



ein runde in der Garage hat mir gezeigt, dass ich den lenker noch nicht gut anfassen kann... , aber joggen, das wird gehen, das mach ich mit den beinen


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ein runde in der Garage hat mir gezeigt, dass ich den lenker noch nicht gut anfassen kann... , aber joggen, das wird gehen, das mach ich mit den beinen



ei de hast doch nochn zwaaten flüchel!   Wenn der Gresi die Wheelies einhändig fährt und die Verrückten "No Hands, no Feeds (no Ground)" dann dürfte das für Dich doch kein Problem sein!


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ein runde in der Garage hat mir gezeigt, dass ich den lenker noch nicht gut anfassen kann... , aber joggen, das wird gehen, das mach ich mit den beinen



freihändig fahren ist dieeee macht und die macht möge mit dir sein. 

im ernst, ich hoffe für euch alle dass ihr schnellstens wieder gesund werdet.


----------



## Maggo (23. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gib mir bitte auch was von dem Zeug, was Du geraucht hast!!!



hä?? weiß nicht was du meinst.....


----------



## Miss H (23. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, wir waren gerade noch in Hofheim in der Klinik, wo der diensthabende Orthopäde/Chirurg sich das Röntgenbild angeschaut hat.
> 
> Almut steht jetzt vor der schwierigen Entscheidung, den Bruch operieren zu lassen oder konventionell verheilen zu lassen. Sie hat über die Festtage jedenfalls ausreichend Zeit, sich das das zu überlegen...



@ wahltho: erst mal einen lieben gruß an dein weib und an dich und gute besserung und eine schmerzfreiue nacht, wird denn so was ordentlich zusammenwachsen ohne dass der bruch gerichtet wird? und wenn es die schulter betrifft - da habe ich einen super spezialisten, aber schlüsselbein ist schon keine schulter mehr - oder? 

alles gute euch beiden


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hä?? weiß nicht was du meinst.....



love and peace everywhere 


Was hast Du mit dem Maggo gemacht???   Gib ihn uns gefälligst wieder zurück!!!


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ...aber schlüsselbein ist schon keine schulter mehr - oder?
> ...



Oberarm.


----------



## Miss H (23. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> freihändig fahren ist dieeee macht und die macht möge mit dir sein.
> 
> im ernst, ich hoffe für euch alle dass ihr schnellstens wieder gesund werdet.




freihändig - also  wieso bin ICH nicht auf die idee gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (23. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oberarm.



wo hast du deinen Oberarm? bei mir ist der unter der schulter, auf der anderen seite ist das schlüsselbein - bei mir jedenfalls


----------



## Miss H (23. Dezember 2007)

bin dann mal weg - bis die tage


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> wo hast du deinen Oberarm? bei mir ist der unter der schulter, auf der anderen seite ist das schlüsselbein - bei mir jedenfalls



Wie kommst Du überhaupt auf Schulter, oder Schlüsselbein? Ich hab` nur erwähnt, was durch ist.


----------



## caroka (23. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, wir waren gerade noch in Hofheim in der Klinik, wo der diensthabende Orthopäde/Chirurg sich das Röntgenbild angeschaut hat.
> 
> Almut steht jetzt vor der schwierigen Entscheidung, den Bruch operieren zu lassen oder konventionell verheilen zu lassen. Sie hat über die Festtage jedenfalls ausreichend Zeit, sich das das zu überlegen...



 ....und kein bisschen rumgepienst!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Doof, wenn keine Entscheidungshilfen gegeben wurden!



Wurden schon, ist aber eine schwierige Entscheidung ...

... ich bin auch ein Schi§§er und würde es nie operieren lassen.

Sie telefoniert gerade mit einer befreundeten Orthopädin ...


----------



## Miss H (23. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du überhaupt auf Schulter, oder Schlüsselbein? Ich hab` nur erwähnt, was durch ist.




da hat doch jemand was von schlüsselbein erzählt.

@wahltho, klär uns doch mal auf, was ist denn kaputt?


----------



## wondermike (23. Dezember 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> da hat doch jemand was von schlüsselbein erzählt.
> 
> @wahltho, klär uns doch mal auf, was ist denn kaputt?



Nee nee, der mit dem Schlüsselbein war ich.  

Bei mir hatten Sie gesagt, ich solle es auf jeden Fall operieren lassen, sonst wäre die Schulter evtl. nicht mehr voll beweglich. So eine OP ist zwar nix angenehmes, aber auch nicht soo schlimm. 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich der Almut auch nochmals gute Besserung. Lass Dich von Deinen zwei Mackern verwöhnen und wenn sie nicht spuren, sag Bescheid, dann bringen wir die auf Linie...


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> ...
> @wahltho, klär uns doch mal auf, was ist denn kaputt?



oh, pluralis majestalis...  

Ich sagte doch, was kaputt ist!   Mir glaubt wieder keiner...


----------



## wondermike (23. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, was kaputt ist!   Mir glaubt wieder keiner...



Tja, sowas aber auch. Kann ich mir auch überhaupt nicht erklären..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> @wahltho, klär uns doch mal auf, was ist denn kaputt?



Oberarm direkt unterhalb des Gelenkes...

... waren gerade bei befreundeten Ärzten, die zu einer konservativen Behandlung raten


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tja, sowas aber auch. Kann ich mir auch überhaupt nicht erklären..


----------



## Miss H (23. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oberarm direkt unterhalb des Gelenkes...
> 
> ... waren gerade bei befreundeten Ärzten, die zu einer konservativen Behandlung raten



wie lange dauert so was?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

Miss H schrieb:


> wie lange dauert so was?



Zwei Wochen ruhig stellen, danach langsam mit Krankengymnastik anfangen, nach vier bis sechs Wochen ist es dann verheilt, nach sechs Wochen wieder voll belastbar...


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oberarm direkt unterhalb des Gelenkes...
> 
> ... waren gerade bei befreundeten Ärzten, die zu einer konservativen Behandlung raten



Dann sieh zu, dass sie den Arm gerade in den nächsten Tagen niemals nie nicht irgendwie belastet!!! 

Und sage ihr bitte nochmal `nen lieben Gruß!  Für sie würde ich auch gerne mal `nen Kk backen.


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen ruhig stellen, danach langsam mit Krankengymnastik anfangen, nach vier bis sechs Wochen ist es dann verheilt, nach sechs Wochen wieder voll belastbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (23. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir nochmal gute Besserung Almut.
Ich hoffe der Rest ist gut Heim gekommen.
Schöne Feiertage und guten Rutsch.

Bis bald
Wolfgang


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche...

... Almut sitzt jetzt so weit es geht versorgt auf dem Sofa vor der Glotze und ich werde ihr jetzt mit Hanteln Gesellschaft leisten


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche...
> 
> ... Almut sitzt jetzt so weit es geht versorgt auf dem Sofa vor der Glotze und ich werde ihr jetzt mit Hanteln Gesellschaft leisten



  Was machst Du mit ihr mit den Hanteln???   Erstmal keinen Hardcore!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was machst Du mit ihr mit den Hanteln???   Erstmal keinen Hardcore!!!



Kann ihr in ihrem Zustand 'eh nicht nahe kommen 

da kann ich mich auch mit meinen Hanteln vergnügen


----------



## Miss H (23. Dezember 2007)

ihr lieben beiden wahlthos, habt ihr genug schmerzmittel? ich könnte euch noch was bringen...
ich weiß noch wie meine ersten nächte waren.
ich wünsche euch gute besserung,


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

Thomas, was hast Du???


----------



## Zilli (23. Dezember 2007)

Oh welch ein Pech , gute Besserung an Wahline 


Edit: und Wahltho


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Dezember 2007)

so meine lieben
ich geh mal ins bettchen 
gn8


----------



## Zilli (23. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> .... Ganz besonders aber bei caroka(???hoffe das sie es ist) für die coole aktion heute morgen.
> ....


Ei Caro was has'de dann ihr/ihm gemacht  Bike geputz ? kleine/große Inspektion erledigt ? Zitronenkuchen gebacken ? (das wäre der entscheidende Hebel für heute gewesen)


----------



## Zilli (23. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Wildschwein ist super lecker!!!





caroka schrieb:


> .... Zilli, Wildschwein ist superlecker.*schleck*


... ich glaub, ich hab sogar schon mal Wildschwerin gegessen ... ich muß das nochmal verifizieren .... 


... dann taten die heute morgen doch gut daran, weg zu rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Dezember 2007)

ei gude!

vor allem aber gute Besserung @ Almut, iggi hat hier berichtet, zum lesen kam (und komme) ich nicht  sowas ist immer doof


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2007)

So wir werden mal ins Bett gehen..

... GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (23. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> So wir werden mal ins Bett gehen..
> 
> ... GN8 @All



Nacht!


----------



## Arachne (24. Dezember 2007)

@Hirsch: Der Nibbel eines Schaltungszuges ist 4,5mm dick!


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2007)

moin und frohe weihnachten @all  

gute besserung an wahline. alles wird gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## caroka (24. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ei Caro was has'de dann ihr/ihm gemacht  Bike geputz ? kleine/große Inspektion erledigt ? Zitronenkuchen gebacken ? (das wäre der entscheidende Hebel für heute gewesen)



Hätte ich das gewußt hätte ich auch noch Zitronenkuchen gebacken. 

Moin moin,

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt *alle* eine geruhsame Nacht hinter Euch.

Meine Lütten sind total aufgeregt. Jedes zweite Wort ist "Geschenke".


----------



## caroka (24. Dezember 2007)

So, dann mach ich mich mal ins off. 

Euch allen einen schönen Heiligen Abend. 

Bis demnächst in diesem Theater.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Meine Lütten sind total aufgeregt. Jedes zweite Wort ist "Geschenke".


Du Geschenke meinst Geschenke doch Geschenke nicht Geschenke etwa Geschenke so? Geschenke Oder Geschenke ist Geschenke das Geschenke doch Geschenke etwas Geschenke übertrieben?

Wünsche allen Plauschern ein erholsames Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen nund auch von mir frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Miss H (24. Dezember 2007)

und von mir auch - einen schönen geschenkten heiligen abend an euch alle, und wahline, dir eine schmerzfreie zeit


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Almut steht jetzt vor der schwierigen Entscheidung, den Bruch operieren zu lassen oder konventionell verheilen zu lassen. Sie hat über die Festtage jedenfalls ausreichend Zeit, sich das das zu überlegen...





gute besserung auch von mir an almut  




dem rest, natürlich auch almut, wünsch ich ein frohes fest...


----------



## habkeinnick (24. Dezember 2007)

Wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und geruhsame Feiertage.

Ich wünsche "Frau Wahltho" gute Besserung - jetzt schön den Mann einspannen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Dezember 2007)

ei gude wie!

wünsche allen die hier schreiben und lesen ne frohe Weihnacht und ein besinnliches Fest


----------



## wondermike (24. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Meine Lütten sind total aufgeregt. Jedes zweite Wort ist "Geschenke".



Dann wissen wir jetzt ja auch, warum die gestern so brav waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (24. Dezember 2007)

Von mir auch: *Euch allen ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest!*







Und die Pfunde trainieren wir dann gemeinsam wieder ab, ne?


----------



## Zilli (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsch Euch allen auch schöne Festtage .



caroka schrieb:


> Hätte ich das gewußt hätte ich auch noch Zitronenkuchen gebacken.


 Du bekommst ne 2. Chance: ich hab mich bei Kater's Neujahrsspringen angemeldet ...  (hoffentlich ist des da ned so kalt wie gestern)



caroka schrieb:


> ... Meine Lütten sind total aufgeregt. Jedes zweite Wort ist "Geschenke".


Na hoffentlich ist auch für Dich was dabei ...


----------



## mzaskar (24. Dezember 2007)

Warum haben meine Nachbarn ihre WLAN's geschützt 


Almut - Gute Besserung und Daumendrück das alles ganz schnell gut wird  

Wenn Schokki hilft schicke ich dir eine ganz grosse Tafel ....

habe leider keine zeit alles nachzulesen werde ich aber bestimmt mal tun

*Wünsche allen Plauschern, Familien, Freunden und Bekannten eine schöne Zeit, besinnliche Stunden und vielleicht die ein oder andere Uberraschung positiver Art.* 

Liebe Grüsse

Stefan


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Dezember 2007)

auch von mir ein Weihnachtsgruß:
Wünsche allen Plauschern, deren Freunde und Familien FROHE WEIHNACHTEN

@Almut weiterhin gute Besserung, wird schon wieder  

@Stefan/Zaskars un wieder haben wir uns verfehlt bzw gestern nicht getroffen...  vllt ein anderes mal


----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ...(hoffentlich ist des da ned so kalt wie gestern)...



Verglichen mit hier unten, ist es da oben deutlich milder!


----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2007)

Die "traditionelle" Weihnachtstour mit sdf war wieder sehr nett!!  Sehr traillastig!  Schon bis zur Hohemark sind wir fast nur Trails gefahren. Von der Hohemark ging`s zur Goldgrube und weiter auf den Lindenberg. Am Limes mußten wir die Beleuchtung einschalten und sind dann den Metzgerpfad runtergebrettert. Teilweise hat der ziemlich viele Eisflächen. Weiter ging es über den Opelhof zur Langlaufstrecke. Die war dann zuerst super vereist und später auch noch ziemlich mit schwerem Gerät beackert. Weiter Richtung Sandplacken zum Roten Balken den über den Limes und dann in die heiße Abfahrt. Zuerst war die einfach nur toll!   Später war sie dann auch durch schweres Gerät modelliert und vermittelte mir mal wieder dieses Starrbikegefühl...  Von der Hohemark runter nach Oberursel ging es dann wieder ähnlich wie hoch.

Für mich waren es 35,4km und 900Hm in 3h mit 143/176!


----------



## wissefux (25. Dezember 2007)

gn8


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die "traditionelle" Weihnachtstour mit sdf war wieder sehr nett!!  Sehr traillastig!  Schon bis zur Hohemark sind wir fast nur Trails gefahren. Von der Hohemark ging`s zur Goldgrube und weiter auf den Lindenberg. Am Limes mußten wir die Beleuchtung einschalten und sind dann den Metzgerpfad runtergebrettert. Teilweise hat der ziemlich viele Eisflächen. Weiter ging es über den Opelhof zur Langlaufstrecke. Die war dann zuerst super vereist und später auch noch ziemlich mit schwerem Gerät beackert. Weiter Richtung Sandplacken zum Roten Balken den über den Limes und dann in die heiße Abfahrt. Zuerst war die einfach nur toll!   Später war sie dann auch durch schweres Gerät modelliert und vermittelte mir mal wieder dieses Starrbikegefühl...  Von der Hohemark runter nach Oberursel ging es dann wieder ähnlich wie hoch.
> 
> Für mich waren es 35,4km und 900Hm in 3h mit 143/176!



Tja, das ist Tradition!

Danke für die Schokobohnen. Den Film Erthed 5 hast du wieder mitgenommen?


----------



## wissefux (25. Dezember 2007)

moin


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



jo genau. der gestrige stress hat mir leider keine zeit gelassen euch liebe plauscherinnen und plauscher mit den besten wünschen für ein ruhiges und besinnliches weihnachtsfest zu überhäufen. betrachtet das nun bitte als nachgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Dezember 2007)

aber nur weil weihnachten ist


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber nur weil weihnachten ist


klar du. dank dir du!


----------



## wissefux (25. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> klar du. dank dir du!



bitte, gern geschehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin,...

... Almut hat eine total beschi$$ene Nacht hinter sich, weil der Fixierverband total gedrückt hat


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin,...
> 
> ... Almut hat eine total beschi$$ene Nacht hinter sich, weil der Fixierverband total gedrückt hat



ich würd ja jetzt sagen drück sie mal, das macht das ganze aber nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2007)

so, bin dann mal ein stündchen strampeln..............


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Dezember 2007)

moin moin


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,

war des gesdern schee.


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin,...
> 
> ... Almut hat eine total beschi$$ene Nacht hinter sich, weil der Fixierverband total gedrückt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Dezember 2007)

moin leute....
soo der hauptstress von gestern abend ist rum..


----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin,...
> 
> ... Almut hat eine total beschi$$ene Nacht hinter sich, weil der Fixierverband total gedrückt hat





Sag` ihr bitte mal einen schönen Gruß und gute Besserung!


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!



................unglaublich........................


----------



## Arachne (25. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ................unglaublich........................



...hab` auch große Augen bekommen, als ich auf die Uhr sah...


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2007)

....und hast dir gedacht...........:"schei§§e ist das früh!"

bin mal mittagessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ....und hast dir gedacht...........:"schei§§e ist das früh!"
> 
> bin mal mittagessen.



en guden


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2007)

Man hab ich en Hunger. Ich mach mal die Reste von gestern warm.


----------



## caroka (25. Dezember 2007)

Steht das eigentlich noch morgen mit 12:00 Uhr?


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Steht das eigentlich noch morgen mit 12:00 Uhr?



woher zum teufel wisst ihr vom 2weihnachtsfeiertagfresschen bei meiner mama??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Steht das eigentlich noch morgen mit 12:00 Uhr?



Prinzipiell ja, hab ich aber aus offensichtlichen Gegebenheiten noch nicht weiterverfolgt, insb. nicht das Wetter gecheckt, habe gehört, dass morgen möglicherweise Gefahr von Blitzeis ansteht...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem alles weihnacht-und tägliche zur Zufriedenheit Aller geführt und glücklich gemacht hat, wünsche ich Euch noch ein schönes Restfest 
@ wahltho....... Alles Liebe und schnelle Genesung für Almut  
@ Maggo......Was ist mit morgen..........?


----------



## Maggo (25. Dezember 2007)

ich werd um halb eins bei muttern erwartet. ich denke ich drehe hier in der ecke ne kleine runde....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich werd um halb eins bei muttern erwartet. ich denke ich drehe hier in der ecke ne kleine runde....


Hab ich mir auch vorgenommen. 12 ist Abfahrt zum Schwiegervater, daher möchte ich um 11 wieder hier sein. Wenn das Bett mich morgen früh los läßt ist vielleicht ein Ründchen am Staufen ab 9 drin. Wären wieder ein paar Punkte mehr!


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2007)

So, hab` nun auch zu Mittag gegessen!  Nun noch einen Nachtisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2007)

Morgen?!? Hat sich ja anscheinend doch das ein, oder andere geändert... Ich hoffe auch mal früh genug aus den Federn zu kommen! 

Müßte eigentlich dieses und jenes erledigen, aber...


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2007)

@Hirsch: Mittlerweile hab` ich auch Deine Andeutungen vom Fuxi gerafft.   Manchmal brauch` ich es etwas deutlicher...


----------



## Zilli (26. Dezember 2007)

Morsche,


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch vorgenommen. 12 ist Abfahrt zum Schwiegervater, daher möchte ich um 11 wieder hier sein. Wenn das Bett mich morgen früh los läßt ist vielleicht ein Ründchen am Staufen ab 9 drin. Wären wieder ein paar Punkte mehr!


Vllt. sieht man sich. Der Gang auf die Waage heut morgen war ein Erlebnis für sich . Will auch bis Mittach wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2007)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> Vllt. sieht man sich. Der Gang auf die Waage heut morgen war ein Erlebnis für sich . Will auch bis Mittach wieder zu Hause sein.


Bei mir war die Anziehungskraft des Bettes und die Notwendigkeit von ein wenig Hausarbeit stärker.   Aber morgen kommt ja eine größere Runde!


----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,

bin gerade aus dem Bett gekrabbelt. Werd jetzt gemütlich meinen Tee und Kaffee schlürfen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2007)

Moin Caro


----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro



Moin Wahltho,

es schneit gerade. Wild bin ich ja nicht auf biken. Vllt nachher mal kurz. 
Ich meld mich mal telefonisch, wenn ich mit meinem Kaffee fertig bin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wild bin ich ja nicht auf biken. Vllt nachher mal kurz.
> Ich meld mich mal telefonisch, wenn ich mit meinem Kaffee fertig bin.



Genau, meld' Dich gleich einfach mal telefonisch 

...  meine Lust auf Outdoor ist momentan aber auf Null


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Dezember 2007)

moin moin!

draussen schneits, mal schaun was der iggi so vor hat, ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht Schnee-Biken und hab zudem gestern noch n Video gesehen  ich glaub heut muss ich wenigstens mal kurz raus


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Dezember 2007)

morgen alle zusammen


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Dezember 2007)

wir ham hier wieder son schönes winterwonderland  *freuwienkeks*


----------



## Maggo (26. Dezember 2007)

zillis und meine "frühsportliche" kurze runde hat dann doch immerhin 40km und 750hm gebracht. insgesamt schön era***** 13wpps. und jetzt...............couch.


----------



## wondermike (26. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie krieg ich den Allerwertesten heute auch nicht hoch. Aber morgen früh werde ich mal auf die Waage steigen. Das wird die Motivation sicher befeuern.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Dezember 2007)

oja oja die waage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2007)

Meine Motivation könnte locker mit eurer Schritthalten!   Mein "Glück", dass ich jetzt hier bin und noch Nachhause muß...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein "Glück", dass ich jetzt hier bin und noch Nachhause muß...



Wo ist denn "hier"? 

Ich bin heute zweimal 90 Minuten Spintrainer gefahren


----------



## Friendlyman (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ihr alle,
war heute Mittag mal am Fuchstanz, mir ist 1 Biker begegnet sonst nur viele Wanderer. War heut Fahrverbot oder so was. Odder habt ihr Alle im Keller gestandenen und die Geschenke ans Rad gebaut.?
Bis bald 
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2007)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> War heut Fahrverbot oder so was. Odder habt ihr Alle im Keller gestandenen und die Geschenke ans Rad gebaut



Weder noch, einfach kein Bock auf Outdoor, also s.o.


----------



## Friendlyman (26. Dezember 2007)

tja Thomas du hast sicher noch nen triftigen Grund (fängt mit A. an) zu Haus zu bleiben.
Grüße Deine Frau von mir - ich drück Euch die Daumen.
W.


----------



## Zilli (26. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> zillis und meine "frühsportliche" kurze runde hat dann doch immerhin 40km und 750hm gebracht. insgesamt schön era***** 13wpps. und jetzt...............couch.


Gut ... o.k., die 11 wpps. bei mir find ich auch ned schleechd, noch besser gefällt mir die Anzeige, 2.358 Kal. verbrutzelt zu haben.

Edit: immerhin ist meine WP-Platzierung in den letzten Tagen 3-stellig geworden


----------



## Maggo (26. Dezember 2007)

der gute zilli und meinereiner waren heut in aller herrgottsfrüh unterwegs  eigentlich wollten wird den gerd entführen bei dem waren aber die läden unten.......


----------



## Maggo (26. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Gut ... ...2.358 Kal......


ich glaub die hab ich längst wieder zu mir genommen


----------



## Zilli (26. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der gute zilli und meinereiner waren heut in aller herrgottsfrüh unterwegs  eigentlich wollten wird den gerd entführen bei dem waren aber die läden unten.......


... und wir hatten nur unsere Mini-Tools dabei  .

Dies mal hatte Maggo *vor* der Tour einen schleichenden Platten, der während der Tour scheinbar zugefrohren war  => zero Pannen


----------



## mzaskar (26. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen ;M)

Bin wieder in der schönen Schweiz angekommen ....

muss jetzt mal Wäsche waschen uns mein Bude auf Hochglanz bringen, da sich besuch angesagt hat .....

Gruss und Gute Besserung an Almut

S,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> der gute zilli und meinereiner waren heut in aller herrgottsfrüh unterwegs  eigentlich wollten wird den gerd entführen bei dem waren aber die läden unten.......



 Habt ihr trotzdem geklingelt? Irgendwann, vielleicht so halb zehn, oder später, oder so, klingelte es bei mir. Bis dahin hatte ich nur im Schlafzimmer den Laden oben und las im Bett.  Bis ich mich dann zur Tür bequemt hatte, war niemand mehr da...


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ;M)
> 
> Bin wieder in der schönen Schweiz angekommen ....
> 
> ...



So, so, poste mal ein Bild!


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo ist denn "hier"?
> 
> Ich bin heute zweimal 90 Minuten Spintrainer gefahren



Hier war da, nämlich Biebrich...  Bin dann noch nach Eltville. Ich glaube, das war das erste mal, dass ich am Rhein im Schnee fuhr!  Durch den Schnee hat es dann auch einen WPP mehr gegeben und ich mußte nicht extra langsam machen.


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2007)

Kann denn morgen einer ab Hofheim fahren?


----------



## Zilli (26. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann denn morgen einer ab Hofheim fahren?


ich leider nur ab Kriftel .... zur A***** 

PS: ich hab ned geklingelt; ob Maggo 

Gute N8


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> ich leider nur ab Kriftel .... zur A*****
> 
> PS: ich hab ned geklingelt; ob Maggo



Schade, ich hab` wenigstens diese Woche noch frei!


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann denn morgen einer ab Hofheim fahren?



Wir können ja mal bis 10.00 tel. o. so............ habe um 11 ´nen Termin in FFM und könnte evtl. ca. 12.00 bei Dir sein..........Was ist mit Dir, Maggo?


----------



## caroka (26. Dezember 2007)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr alle,
> war heute Mittag mal am Fuchstanz, mir ist 1 Biker begegnet sonst nur viele Wanderer. War heut Fahrverbot oder so was. Odder habt ihr Alle im Keller gestandenen und die Geschenke ans Rad gebaut.?
> Bis bald
> Viele Grüße
> Wolfgang


War heute Nachmittag am Feldi und habe 5 Biker gesehen. Da oben ist es einfach wärmer als hier unten. 
Auf dem Heimweg bin ich wieder fast erfroren. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Kann denn morgen einer ab Hofheim fahren?


Weiß noch nicht. Aber trailig fahr ich nicht mit Dir.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann denn morgen einer ab Hofheim fahren?



Ich mach' Do. und Fr. die Stallwache in der F. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Weiß noch nicht. Aber trailig fahr ich nicht mit Dir.



 Fahr` ich Dir zu pienzig???


----------



## mzaskar (26. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, so, poste mal ein Bild!



Bild:


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bild:
> _<Bild>
> _



Oh, Du hast einen Zwillingsbruder!  Das kann ja eine heiße Nacht werden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## mzaskar (26. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Oh, Du hast einen Zwillingsbruder!  Das kann ja eine heiße Nacht werden...



Bin halt ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit 

So wie der Interpret des Titels Coma White  der gerade meine Nachbarn erfreut


----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin halt ne gespaltene Persönlichkeit
> 
> So wie der Interpret des Titels Coma White  der gerade meine Nachbarn erfreut



Stefan  Marilyn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 @All



Nacht Thomas!


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2007)

Musikquiz 

Titel: Das sind Geschichten 
Musicus: ??


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Musikquiz
> 
> Titel: Das sind Geschichten
> Musicus: ??



Fehlfarben


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2007)

DAs hat aber gedauert


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> DAs hat aber gedauert



kann ich nix für, google wollt`s in Anführungsstrichelchen haben...


----------



## wondermike (27. Dezember 2007)

Na denn, während hier ohne Atempause Geschichte gemacht wird, hau ich mich in die Falle.    

Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na denn, während hier ohne Atempause Geschichte gemacht wird, hau ich mich in die Falle.
> 
> Nacht zusammen.



Aber nicht zu heftig!  Hab` schlechte Erfahrungen mit Deinem Dich hinlegen...


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

@Hirsch: Der tegut hat(te?) wieder den "El Panuelico"!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2007)

@gerd und peter: ich hab zwar frei, muss aber den flur rennovieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

So gut in FRA angekommen, aber auch nur weil ich gestern meinen Spike-Laufradsatz an's kleine Rote geschraubt habe, ...

... denn Vorsicht Leute:

*Es ist tlw. wirklich ars§§glatt draussen ! ! !*

Ich bin an einigen Fussgängern und Autofahrern vorbeigefahren, die mich entgeistert angeschaut haben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Dezember 2007)

ei gude!


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fahr` ich Dir zu pienzig???


Was für 'ne Antwort erwartest Du jetzt? 


Hier fährt Polizei, Krankenwagen und Feuerwehr vorbei. Ich denk mal, dass es irgendwo gekracht hat.


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

Eieiei, ganz vergessen.....
Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

Moin Caro


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hier fährt Polizei, Krankenwagen und Feuerwehr vorbei. Ich denk mal, dass es irgendwo gekracht hat.



Wie gesagt: Es ist wirklich nicht ohne draussen, ohne Spikes wäre ich mit dem Bike heute nicht heil angekommen


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

Moin Wahltho,


wahltho schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Es ist wirklich nicht ohne draussen, ohne Spikes wäre ich mit dem Bike heute nicht heil angekommen



Hab schon mit meinen Lieben telefoniert. Die sollen sich vorsichtig heimkutschieren lassen.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher 

Hoffe ihr habt den Weihnachtsstress gut ueberlebt und die Hosen zwacken nicht allzusehr 

Gruss aus der Schweiz 

Stefan


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr lieben Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher
> 
> Hoffe ihr habt den Weihnachtsstress gut ueberlebt und die Hosen zwacken nicht allzusehr
> 
> ...



Alles im Lot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

nach sechs Tagen flach liegen meld ich mich auch mal zurück.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

Breezler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach sechs Tagen flach liegen meld ich mich auch mal zurück.



Sechs Tage?!  Wieso machst Du denn sowas?  

Guten Morgen!  (ok, ok, habe "schon" das erste Frühstück hinter mir!  )


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Was für 'ne Antwort erwartest Du jetzt?
> ...



Weißt Du doch genau, wieso hältst Du Dich nicht dran?!


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Es ist wirklich nicht ohne draussen, ohne Spikes wäre ich mit dem Bike heute nicht heil angekommen



Gestern Abend war es auch schon ziemlich glatt. Wenn man aber darauf eingestellt ist, geht es auch ohne Spikes. Erst als ich gestern Abend wieder in Hofheim war, wurde ich fast ein wenig übermütig... (Eis auf Asphalt!)


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin Wahltho,
> 
> 
> Hab schon mit meinen Lieben telefoniert. Die sollen sich vorsichtig heimkutschieren lassen.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr lieben Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher
> 
> Hoffe ihr habt den Weihnachtsstress gut ueberlebt und die Hosen zwacken nicht allzusehr
> 
> ...



Habe gerade mal kontrolliert: Habe wieder mein Ideal-Standard-Wohlfühl-Dingenskirchen-Gewicht erreicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn man aber darauf eingestellt ist, geht es auch ohne Spikes.




Ne' Danke, habe ich zwar ungewollt auch schon oft genug gehabt, ist mir aber echt zu risikoreich


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne' Danke, habe ich zwar ungewollt auch schon oft genug gehabt, ist mir aber echt zu risikoreich



Klar, mit Spikes hast Du natürlich `nen Sicherheitspolster.


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2007)

also feldberg ging auch ohne spikes. wahltho, du bist einfach heute früh in die falsche richtung losgefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klar, mit Spikes hast Du natürlich `nen Sicherheitspolster.



Sagen wir es mal andersherum: Ohne Spikes hast Du auf Glatteis überhaupt kein Sicherheitspolster. MIt Spikes kannst Du fahren, als wäre überhaupt kein Glatteis  

Wenn man dann auch noch mit den Folgen eines "Missgeschicks" mal vollumfänglich konfrontiert wird, wird man doch mal wieder nachdenklich und vorsichtiger...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also feldberg ging auch ohne spikes. wahltho, du bist einfach heute früh in die falsche richtung losgefahren



Das konnte ich mir heute leider nicht aussuchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also feldberg ging auch ohne spikes. wahltho, du bist einfach heute früh in die falsche richtung losgefahren



Ist ja auch logisch, wir haben ja schliesslich eine inverse Wetterlage


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal kontrolliert: Habe wieder mein Ideal-Standard-Wohlfühl-Dingenskirchen-Gewicht erreicht!



Davon hat mich Weihnachten wieder ein Stück mehr entfernt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

@Mzaskar: Deine Jacke, die Du dankenswerterweise Almut geliehen hattest, leigt frischgewaschen bei uns. Was sollen wir damit machen? Postpaket?


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mzaskar: Deine Jacke, die Du dankenswerterweise Almut geliehen hattest, leigt frischgewaschen bei uns. Was sollen wir damit machen? Postpaket?



Nee nicht nötig, habe noch die ein oder andere zum anziehen 

Gerd hat noch einige CD´s von mir, die auch noch irgendwie zu mir müssen. Entweder beim nächsten Besuch hier (Hirsch hatte mal Pläne ins Tessin zu fahren) oder ich in Frankfurt können wir das regeln. 

Als zweite Option steht noch die Möglichkeit im Raum, die Sachen bei Armin von Montimare abzugeben. Ihn sehe ich am WE und Mitte Januar nochmal, da er zum Skifahren kommt. 
Aber es eilt nicht ....

Gruss

PS: Wie geht es Almut? Konnte sie wenigstens mal gut schlafen? (sofern das mit einem Bandagierten Arm geht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: Wie geht es Almut? Konnte sie wenigstens mal gut schlafen? (sofern das mit einem Bandagierten Arm geht...



Almut ist ja echt hart im Nehmen, aber die ersten Tage bis einschliesslich gestern waren echt scheusslich. Mein Eindruck ist, dass sich langsam eine Besserung, insb. hinsichtlich der Schmerzen abzeichnet. Schlafen mit dem bandagierten Arm ist natürlich schwierig und nur auf dem Rücken, also etappenweise möglich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist ja auch logisch, wir haben ja schliesslich eine inverse Wetterlage



der feldi war heute aber auch invers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der feldi war heute aber auch invers



 Hast Du oben etwa einen Kopfstand gemacht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist ja auch logisch, wir haben ja schliesslich eine inverse Wetterlage


Hat sich erübrigt. Heute unten 0°, oben -2° und durchgängig neblig. 
Hatte die Spikes heute drauf und wie der Fuxs schon ausführte, wäre es nicht notwendig gewesen. Aber lieber einmal zu vorsichtig als Aua.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hat sich erübrigt. Heute unten 0°, oben -2° und durchgängig neblig.



Ok! - Mein Eindruck war heute morgen noch, dass es in FRA kälter war als in fbh



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hatte die Spikes heute drauf und wie der Fuxs schon ausführte, wäre es nicht notwendig gewesen.



Von fbh nach FRA wäre es heute extremster Leichtsinn gewesen ohne Spikes...

... die fassungslosen Blicke der Fussgänger/Autofahrer, waren jedenfalls lustig 



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Aber lieber einmal zu vorsichtig als Aua.



Ebend


----------



## wondermike (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Aber nicht zu heftig!  Hab` schlechte Erfahrungen mit Deinem Dich hinlegen...



Keine Angst! So lange sich mir nicht irgendwelche Leute in den Weg schmeißen, hab' ich das alles im Griff.


----------



## wondermike (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich war heute hier bei uns im Flachland unterwegs. Ging problemlos ohne Spikes. Es hat sogar schon getaut, deswegen war ich auch gründlich eingeschmoddert.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2007)

Glaub ich muss meine Spikes mal etwas einfahren ...... oder braucht es das nicht ????


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glaub ich muss meine Spikes mal etwas einfahren ...... oder braucht es das nicht ????



bei schwalbe ice spiker wird das empfohlen. aber auf asphalt, damit die krallen schön geschärft werden


----------



## wondermike (27. Dezember 2007)

Denke auch, Einfahren lohnt sich. Ich habe das damals nicht gemacht und ziemlich viele Spikes verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glaub ich muss meine Spikes mal etwas einfahren ...... oder braucht es das nicht ????





wissefux schrieb:


> bei schwalbe ice spiker wird das empfohlen. aber auf asphalt, damit die krallen schön geschärft werden





wondermike schrieb:


> Denke auch, Einfahren lohnt sich. Ich habe das damals nicht gemacht und ziemlich viele Spikes verloren.



Beim Einfahren (auf Asphalt) verschaffen sich die Spikes ein wenig Platz in ihrem Bett. Dadurch verliert man sie nicht so schnell.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Keine Angst! So lange sich mir nicht irgendwelche Leute in den Weg schmeißen, hab' ich das alles im Griff.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal andersherum: Ohne Spikes hast Du auf Glatteis überhaupt kein Sicherheitspolster. MIt Spikes kannst Du fahren, als wäre überhaupt kein Glatteis
> 
> Wenn man dann auch noch mit den Folgen eines "Missgeschicks" mal vollumfänglich konfrontiert wird, wird man doch mal wieder nachdenklich und vorsichtiger...


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>





Arachne schrieb:


>



Hast Du gerade den Mund voll, oder warum sprichst Du nicht?


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hast Du gerade den Mund voll, oder warum sprichst Du nicht?



 

Effektive Kommunikation nennt man sowas!   Maximale Informationsübermittlung mit minimalen Mitteln!


----------



## wondermike (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Effektive Kommunikation nennt man sowas!   Maximale Informationsübermittlung mit minimalen Mitteln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (27. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


>


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Effektive Kommunikation nennt man sowas!   Maximale Informationsübermittlung mit minimalen Mitteln!



Ahhh so........ und ich dachte schon, Du würdest an Deinem Idealgewicht arbeiten. 

Edit:Ach und Du auch Mike.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


>


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...Edit:Ach und Du auch Mike.



Er arbeitet daran seine Laufräder durch eine Kugel zu ersetzen...


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)




----------



## wondermike (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Er arbeitet daran seine Laufräder durch eine Kugel zu ersetzen...



Ich hatte das auf die Art der Kommunikation bezogen.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)




----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


>


----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2007)

.n'abend. darf ich mir für 10h rennovieren wenigstens die 2 alternativpünktchen eintragen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hatte das auf die Art der Kommunikation bezogen.



Genau!


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .n'abend. darf ich mir für 10h rennovieren wenigstens die 2 alternativpünktchen eintragen???



Von mir aus darfst Du Dir für jede halbe Stunde 2 Punkte eintragen.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .n'abend. darf ich mir für 10h rennovieren wenigstens die 2 alternativpünktchen eintragen???





caroka schrieb:


> Von mir aus darfst Du Dir für jede halbe Stunde 2 Punkte eintragen.



Genau, Du hast doch bestimmt Pausen gemacht, d.h. mehrere Einheiten!!


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> @ gerd: das Lappiere (Zesty?) schaut ganz nett aus, nur find ich die einfach unverschämt teuer
> ...



Ne, das Zesty ist nur`n Allmountain (140mm). Das gibt es auch in XL. Ich wäre am Spicy (160mm, Enduro) interessiert gewesen.


----------



## Maggo (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, Du hast doch bestimmt Pausen gemacht, d.h. mehrere Einheiten!!



ohne pause...... jetzzzzz bin ich plattttttt...........


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ohne pause...... jetzzzzz bin ich plattttttt...........



Das glaub ich Dir. Ab auf die Couch!


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das glaub ich Dir. Ab auf die Couch!



 ...und was machst Du dann da mit ihm...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ohne pause...... jetzzzzz bin ich plattttttt...........



Das erinnert mich an einen Ausfahrt vor einigen Wochen .... zwischen Aldde und Fuchstanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das glaub ich Dir. Ab auf die Couch!



Darf ich auch auf die Couch


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2007)

So ich glaube ich geh jetzt mal ein Cordon Bleu jagen


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Darf ich auch auf die Couch



jetzt wird`s verwutzt...


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...und was machst Du dann da mit ihm...



An was Du gleich wieder denkst......


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So ich glaube ich geh jetzt mal ein Cordon Bleu jagen



jag` doch zwei/drei!


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> An was Du gleich wieder denkst......



  an was denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Darf ich auch auf die Couch



Auch geht nicht. Die ist nämlich leer.


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> an was denn?


An das woran Jungs eben immer denken.


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> jag` doch zwei/drei!


Arachne möchte eingeladen werden.


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


>



Ich drückte nur nochmal mein Bedauern darüber aus, dass eintraf, was zu Deinem neuerlichen Sicherheitsbedürfnis führte!


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Auch geht nicht. Die ist nämlich leer.



Leg` Dich schon mal hin, ich komm` dann!


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> An das woran Jungs eben immer denken.



Enduros?


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> An das woran Jungs eben immer denken.



Essen?


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

Noch 17!!! Ich geh` schon mal Kk produzieren.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Auch geht nicht. Die ist nämlich leer.



Darf ich auf die Couch


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> jag` doch zwei/drei!



Ne eins reicht mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Enduros?





Arachne schrieb:


> Essen?



   
Du und an Essen denken...


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> An das woran Jungs eben immer denken.



DAs wüsst ich auch manchmal gerne   

Aber mit den Mädchen ist das ja noch schlimmer


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Noch 17!!! Ich geh` schon mal Kk produzieren.



10 Kilo.....wow


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2007)

Bin dann mal auf der Jagd, bis später in diesem Theater 

Für alle die schon bubu machen ..... A guds Nächtle


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Darf ich auf die Couch



Natürlich, na dann erzählen Sie doch mal!


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> DAs wüsst ich auch manchmal gerne
> 
> Aber mit den Mädchen ist das ja noch schlimmer



Und die Frauen erst......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Dezember 2007)

kaum is Weihnachten rum, is hier ja mal wieder bissel leben in der Bude


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Du und an Essen denken...



Hast Du eine Ahnung, was ich für einen Appetit habe!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


>





caroka schrieb:


> Hast Du gerade den Mund voll, oder warum sprichst Du nicht?





Arachne schrieb:


> Effektive Kommunikation nennt man sowas!   Maximale Informationsübermittlung mit minimalen Mitteln!



Könntest Du mir trotzdem kurz erklären, was Du damit ausdrücken wolltest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir trotzdem kurz erklären, was Du damit ausdrücken wolltest?


da:


Arachne schrieb:


> Ich drückte nur nochmal mein Bedauern darüber aus, dass eintraf, was zu Deinem neuerlichen Sicherheitsbedürfnis führte!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich drückte nur nochmal mein Bedauern darüber aus, dass eintraf, was zu Deinem neuerlichen Sicherheitsbedürfnis führte!



Entschuldige bitte, das hatte ich unter all den Posts leider überlesen/-scrollt


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, das hatte ich unter all den Posts leider überlesen/-scrollt



Nichts zu entschuldigen!  Ein paar Minuten ging es heute ja mal wirklich wieder schnell voran...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (27. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 @All



Nacht!


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Natürlich, na dann erzählen Sie doch mal!



Nur unter 4 Ohren und der Plauscherschweigepflicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So zwischen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bestimmt manchmal stressig!?

Wünsche Dir trotzdem viele dicke Päckchen!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nur unter 4 Ohren und der Plauscherschweigepflicht



Genau, also fang mal an!


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

achso 

*Hallali* ...... *Böörrppp!*

jetzt erstmal Espresso und Grappa für den MAgen und irgendwas Gutes für die Ohren ....

musst e die ganze Zeit jemandem zuhören der meist nur dumme Sache sagte ....

möchte nicht mehr näher darauf eingehen


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich will jetzt endlich wissen, was für `ne Enduro ich mir kaufen soll!!!!!

Bionicon haben wir ja leider schon ausgeschlossen. Lapierre Spicy Ebenso. Specialized Enduro (eigentlich) auch. Nicolai, naja.

Was ist mit Bergamont Big Air, Kona Coilair, SX Trail, Norco,...

Oder doch `n Torque, oder `n Liteville 301?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, also fang mal an!



neenee ..... nicht den langhaarigen  die sind zu gefährlich 

ausserdem lässt du ja keinen auf deine Couch


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> achso
> 
> *Hallali* ...... *Böörrppp!*
> 
> ...



Mein Beileid!


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt endlich wissen, was für `ne Enduro ich mir kaufen soll!!!!!
> 
> Bionicon haben wir ja leider schon ausgeschlossen. Lapierre Spicy Ebenso. Specialized Enduro (eigentlich) auch. Nicolai, naja.
> 
> ...



Ok kurz und knapp:

Gut und Günstig: *Cube Fritzz* oder Canyon Torque = viel Bike fürs Geld jedch der Besondersfaktor ist gering
Mittelklasse: Bergamont, Nicolai; *Liteville *, RM Slayer= viel Bike für mehr Geld, Besondersfaktor = Mittel
Boooahhh Klasse: *Ibis Mojo SL*, Moorwood; Santa Cruz

Natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung ohne Anspruch auf globale Gültigkeit 

Habe mir erlaut meine Favoriten fett darzustellen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Beileid!



leibzisch *schüttel* *schäm*


----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> musst e die ganze Zeit jemandem zuhören der meist nur dumme Sache sagte ....
> 
> möchte nicht mehr näher darauf eingehen



Ein Politiker? Der Pfarrer? Dein Chef?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unbekannterweise meine Glückwünsche und besten Wünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ein Politiker? Der Pfarrer? Dein Chef?



schlimmer noch .... ein Gast der Argumentation, mit der Lautstärke seiner Stimme, ständigen Wiederholungen des von ihm gesagten und Unterbrechungen der Anderen gleichsetzte ....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt endlich wissen, was für `ne Enduro ich mir kaufen soll!!!!!
> 
> Bionicon haben wir ja leider schon ausgeschlossen. Lapierre Spicy Ebenso. Specialized Enduro (eigentlich) auch. Nicolai, naja.
> 
> ...


SX Trail ist ein Freerider und das Liteville würd ich auch noch nicht als Enduro klassifizieren. Dafür sind Federweg und Rahmengewicht zu gering. 
Bin zwar nicht der Experte für Enduros, aber beim Blick auf mein Rad fällt mir doch glatt das Nox Flux ED 5.5 ein.  Gibt es als Rahmenkit und Komplettrad.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ok kurz und knapp:
> 
> Gut und Günstig: *Cube Fritzz* oder Canyon Torque = viel Bike fürs Geld jedch der Besondersfaktor ist gering
> Mittelklasse: Bergamont, Nicolai; *Liteville *, RM Slayer= viel Bike für mehr Geld, Besondersfaktor = Mittel
> ...



Gäbe da noch ne Variante :

http://de.votec.com/ob/440/0/567/0/1/1/index.html

http://www.zonenschein.de/home.html


aber eher der Aussenseiter


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Fett selbst zitiert .... JA!!!!


----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht der Experte für Enduros, aber beim Blick auf mein Rad fällt mir doch glatt das Nox Flux ED 5.5 ein.  Gibt es als Rahmenkit und Komplettrad.



20" sind für unseren Gerdi aber ein bisschen wenig.


----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schlimmer noch .... ein Gast der Argumentation, mit der Lautstärke seiner Stimme, ständigen Wiederholungen des von ihm gesagten und Unterbrechungen der Anderen gleichsetzte ....



Ach ja. Kenne ich auch ein paar...


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> SX Trail ist ein Freerider und das Liteville würd ich auch noch nicht als Enduro klassifizieren. Dafür sind Federweg und Rahmengewicht zu gering.
> Bin zwar nicht der Experte für Enduros, aber beim Blick auf mein Rad fällt mir doch glatt das Nox Flux ED 5.5 ein.  Gibt es als Rahmenkit und Komplettrad.



könnt mir gefallen, ist jedenfalls ein interessanter Preis ......

Denke mal du bist mit deinem HT zufrieden


----------



## frax061a (28. Dezember 2007)

hey,
bin auch gerade auf der suche nach einem enduro.
wird aber noch 2 monate dauer bis zur Anschaffung.

hab mir die mal anschaut.

Bionicon_SuperShuttle
cube fritzz
specialized_enduro_sl_comp_fsr08
Rocky Mountain Slayer sxc 70 (2007)
canyon torque es 7
bergamontbigair87

eher bißchen schwerer:
Bionicon Edison LTD 2
specialized sx trail I

mein favorit
lapierre spicy 316

werde mir das lapierre morgen mal in kronberg anschauen, hoffe die haben es da.werde das mit einer kleinen tour verbinden.

gruss
Patrick


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

uuuiiieeehhhh schon sooooo spät

Gute Nacht und Guten Morgen 

geh mal Bubu machen 

S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> hey,
> [...]
> canyon torque es 7
> [...]
> ...



also bei einem torque hast du garantiert noch mehr als 2 monate zeit


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen an alle Frühaufsteher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt endlich wissen, was für `ne Enduro ich mir kaufen soll!!!!!
> 
> Bionicon haben wir ja leider schon ausgeschlossen. Lapierre Spicy Ebenso. Specialized Enduro (eigentlich) auch. Nicolai, naja.
> 
> ...



Ich sach da nix mehr zu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mittelklasse: Bergamont, Nicolai; ]Liteville , RM Slayer= viel Bike für mehr Geld, Besondersfaktor = Mittel



Sorry, aber Nicolai befindet sich weder qualitativ noch preislich in die Mittelklasse


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich drückte nur nochmal mein Bedauern darüber aus, dass eintraf, was zu Deinem neuerlichen Sicherheitsbedürfnis führte!



Danke Gerd, aber ich denke, dass Einige von uns, Dich eingeschlossen, manchmal gut daran täten, in ihrem eigenen Interesse bei der Ausübung dieses Sportes etwas vorsichtiger zu sein   "Sicherheitsbedürfnis" ist in diesem Zusammenhang der falsche Ausdruck.

Alles nur freundschaftlich und lieb gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nur unter 4 Ohren und der Plauscherschweigepflicht



...........plauscherschweigepflicht......


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

morsche.......gleich wird der flur gestrichen..........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche.......gleich wird der flur gestrichen..........



Morsche gleich wird wieder Stallwache gemacht...


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> SX Trail ist ein Freerider und das Liteville würd ich auch noch nicht als Enduro klassifizieren. Dafür sind Federweg und Rahmengewicht zu gering.
> Bin zwar nicht der Experte für Enduros, aber beim Blick auf mein Rad fällt mir doch glatt das Nox Flux ED 5.5 ein.  Gibt es als Rahmenkit und Komplettrad.



man müsste halt mal genau wissen was du dir (also der gerd jetzt) von dem neuen rad verspichst. wenn man mal sieht was der dave oder der harald philip oder sonstwer ders kann mit dem 301 anstellen krieg ich mein maul nicht mehr zu. ich denke gerade beim gerd wirds in verbindung mit den flachen lenkwinkeln eines reinen enduros oder light freerider oder wasauchimmer und der großen rahmenhöhe zu einem beträchtlichen radstand kommen. das sollte unbedingt beachtet werden, das erste mal mit dem slayer in kh hab ich gedacht ich hätte das fahren verlernt weil die kehren nicht funktioniert haben. mittlerweile gehts recht gut man merkt die paar cm mehr als beim stumpi aber schon deutlich. auch die rolle des federwegs finde ich oft überbewertet aber das hab ich ja auch schon das ein oder andere mal zur sprache gebracht. 160mm iss ein haufen zeug das man im leben nicht ausfährt wenn mans nicht so richtig krachen läßt und sprünge und übel verblockte trails einbaut. einen wichtigen teil zur sorglosigkeit tragen denke ich geometrie und die verbauten teile in verbindung mit einer verspielten sitzposition bei.........


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Nicolai befindet sich weder qualitativ noch preislich in die Mittelklasse




war mehr so nach dem Motto, von was träume ich (= Booaahhh), was könnte/würde ich mir noch leisten (=Mittelklasse) und was kann ich mir, wenn ueberhaupt, leisten (= Gut & Günstig)  

Das da die preisliche und qualitative Staffelung nicht immer so ganz stimmt gebe ich gerne zu ... war mehr nach dem PlingPling Faktor gestaffelt. 

So nun muss ich mal losrattern auf A*****

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

Ist schon irgendwie lustig: Gestern morgen bin ich bei Glatteis ohne Probleme mit dem Bike 22km zur Arbeit gefahren, aber beim Ausdemhausgehen bin ich auf einer glatten Stufe ausgerutscht und umgeknickt und das spüre ich heute noch im rechten Fuss


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> 20" sind für unseren Gerdi aber ein bisschen wenig.


Die Rahmenhöhe ist doch relativ egal. Das Rad hat ein 630er Oberrohr und das sollte auch für den Gerd reichen.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Guten Tag an die Plauscher, Guten morgen Gerd 

falls mal jemand meint es wäre kalt in Mitteleuropa:

http://www.stern.de/politik/ausland/:Russland-Minus-51%B0/605955.html

*brrrrrfröstelschnattermitdenZähnenklapper*

und für alle die mal einen anderen Marathon als den am Gardasee als Saisonstart nutzen möchten 

http://www.montegenerosobikemarathon.ch/

Grüsse

Stefan


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,



mzaskar schrieb:


> Nur unter 4 Ohren und der Plauscherschweigepflicht





Maggo schrieb:


> ...........plauscherschweigepflicht......


Maggo, da hatten wir die gleichen Gedanken. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> .........
> musst e die ganze Zeit jemandem zuhören der meist nur dumme Sache sagte ....
> 
> möchte nicht mehr näher darauf eingehen


Und da verkehrst Du bei den Plauschern. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Ein Politiker? Der Pfarrer? Dein Chef?


   



Maggo schrieb:


> morsche.......gleich wird der flur gestrichen..........


Viel Spaß. Ich bin erst um 10:00 Uhr aus dem Bett gekrochen.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Dezember 2007)

@ wahlto: 

das nox 5.5 bin ich schon gefahren, auch das 4.5 und das 6.5.... jedes dieser bikes hat mir gut gefallen. ich mag es, wenn rÃ¤der eine gewisse laufruhe und âsicherheit" bieten. auf den nox bikes sitzt man und hat das gefÃ¼hl, das rad wÃ¤re massgeschneidert. so zumindest war mein eindruck. nox baut sehr gutmÃ¼tige rÃ¤der, auf engen schnellen trails muss man aber schon arbeiten, da es bei weitem nicht so schnell reagiert wie zum bsp. ein sx trail. dafÃ¼r kann man es im dh einfach laufen lassen, hier zahlt sich das hÃ¶here gewicht und der lÃ¤ngere radstand aus. 

zum 301 kann ich mich maggos meinung nur anschliessen. ich habe noch nie einen rahmen in so vielen unterschiedlichen aufbauten gesehen. niedriges tretlager, kompakte rahmengeometrie, das ideale bike fÃ¼r schnelle trails, die richtige fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt..... das optimale enduro wenn man auf geringes gewicht achtet und nicht erst seit gestern rad fÃ¤hrt.

die lapierres gefallen mir auch recht gut und ich werde da wohl bald mal eines probefahren. mir gefÃ¤llt besonders der asymetrische hinterbau, der erinnert mich an mein erstes mtb. 

das sx trail gefiel mir schon immer, rein optisch. gefahren bin ich noch keines, das muss ich auch unbedingt nachholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Maggo, da hatten wir die gleichen Gedanken. :



Tja, zwei Dumme...




caroka schrieb:


> Und da verkehrst Du bei den Plauschern.




   

Plauschen führt normalerweise zu jeder Menge Verkehr...

... zumindest auf dem Netzwerk  



caroka schrieb:


> Viel Spaß. Ich bin erst um 10:00 Uhr aus dem Bett gekrochen.



Faule S**


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ wahlto:
> 
> das nox 5.5 bin ich schon gefahren, auch das 4.5 und das 6.5.... jedes dieser bikes hat mir gut gefallen. ich mag es, wenn rÃ¤der eine gewisse laufruhe und âsicherheit" bieten. auf den nox bikes sitzt man und hat das gefÃ¼hl, das rad wÃ¤re massgeschneidert. so zumindest war mein eindruck. nox baut sehr gutmÃ¼tige rÃ¤der, auf engen schnellen trails muss man aber schon arbeiten, da es bei weitem nicht so schnell reagiert wie zum bsp. ein sx trail. dafÃ¼r kann man es im dh einfach laufen lassen, hier zahlt sich das hÃ¶here gewicht und der lÃ¤ngere radstand aus.
> 
> ...



Rizzo,

er heiÃt Wahltho. Verscherz es Dir nicht mit ihm.


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> Faule S**



Was soll denn das.  Ich pass sogar auf, dass Dein Name richtig geschrieben wird.


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

So, dann mach ich mich los, mein Tagwerk beginnen. Bin zum Espresso eingeladen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ wahlt*h*o:
> 
> das nox 5.5 bin ich schon gefahren, auch das 4.5 und das 6.5.... jedes dieser bikes hat mir gut gefallen. ich mag es, wenn räder eine gewisse laufruhe und sicherheit" bieten. auf den nox bikes sitzt man und hat das gefühl, das rad wäre massgeschneidert. so zumindest war mein eindruck. nox baut sehr gutmütige räder, auf engen schnellen trails muss man aber schon arbeiten, da es bei weitem nicht so schnell reagiert wie zum bsp. ein sx trail. dafür kann man es im dh einfach laufen lassen, hier zahlt sich das höhere gewicht und der längere radstand aus.
> 
> ...



Hi Rizzo,

danke für die Info, aber ich denke Du wolltest den Post an Gerd richten, denn der meint ja derzeit wieder mal ganz dringend ein eierlegendeswollmilchsauigesdasesabergarnichtgibt Langbein zu brauchen   

Ich bin überzeugter Nicolai-Fan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, dann mach ich mich los, mein Tagwerk beginnen. Bin zum Espresso eingeladen.



Mein Gott was für ein Stress


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Dezember 2007)

ahhh, hilfe, schrecklicher fauxpas!!!

sorry, natürlich meine ich gerd....

zur wiedergutmachung ein film- und musiktipp:

garden state - toller film von zach braff (2003), traurig, komisch, tragisch.

dazu den gleichnamigen soundtrack oder einfach nur die titelmelodie von frou frou - let go direkt bei itunes runterladen.


----------



## Breezler (28. Dezember 2007)

Moin zusammen,

endlich weiß ich wo mein Leid herkommt.
Offenes Fenster und Heizung im SZ passt nicht zusammen, und ich wunder mich immer wieso ich morgens ausseh, wie aus dem Bach gezogen.

Dafür lieg ich nach der Erkenntnis wieder fast flach


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> zur wiedergutmachung ein film- und musiktipp:
> 
> garden state - toller film von zach braff (2003), traurig, komisch, tragisch.
> 
> dazu den gleichnamigen soundtrack oder einfach nur die titelmelodie von frou frou - let go direkt bei itunes runterladen.


 
Dem kann ich nur beipflichten  köstlicher Film  ...... das bringt mich auf eine Idee für die Abendgestaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ wahlto:
> 
> das nox 5.5 bin ich schon gefahren, auch das 4.5 und das 6.5.... jedes dieser bikes hat mir gut gefallen. ich mag es, wenn räder eine gewisse laufruhe und sicherheit" bieten. auf den nox bikes sitzt man und hat das gefühl, das rad wäre massgeschneidert. so zumindest war mein eindruck. nox baut sehr gutmütige räder, auf engen schnellen trails muss man aber schon arbeiten, da es bei weitem nicht so schnell reagiert wie zum bsp. ein sx trail. dafür kann man es im dh einfach laufen lassen, hier zahlt sich das höhere gewicht und der längere radstand aus.
> 
> ...


 
In der der letzten Mountain Bravo wurde das Commencal Meta 5.5.1 uberragend getested ..... 

S:


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> In der der letzten Mountain Bravo wurde das Commencal Meta 5.5.1 uberragend getested .....
> 
> S:



hmmm,

aber ich kenne noch keine meinung aus erster hand. auch mein geliebtes fusion wurde immer gut getestet, in der realität halten die rahmen aber nicht immer das, was sie versprechen.


----------



## frax061a (28. Dezember 2007)

Commencal Meta 5.5.1 ist doch eher ein all mountain?!? 


*@all: morgen jemand lust zu biken????*


----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Die Rahmenhöhe ist doch relativ egal. Das Rad hat ein 630er Oberrohr und das sollte auch für den Gerd reichen.



Öh, käme dann nicht sie Sattelstütze zu weit raus?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> Commencal Meta 5.5.1 ist doch eher ein all mountain?!?


 
Finde das mit 140mm eigentlich ausreichend ausser man treibt sich nur im groben Gelände herum .... aber eben GErd muss wissen was er will und die meisten All Mountain Räder kommen der gesuchten Eierlegendenwollmilchsau am nächsten ... oder ??




frax061a schrieb:


> *@all: morgen jemand lust zu biken????*




Ja ..... aber wenn dann nur im Tessin


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Öh, käme dann nicht sie Sattelstütze zu weit raus?



ist doch egal solange sie auch wieder weit genung reingeht. dass sie nicht über die maximale einstecktiefe rausgezogen gehört vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> Commencal Meta 5.5.1 ist doch eher ein all mountain?!?
> 
> 
> *@all: morgen jemand lust zu biken????*



was ist denn jetzt der unterschied zwischen einem enduro und einem all mountain. und bitte jetzt keine bravo zitate............


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

....und warum springen die dreckspatzen oft mit garnix federweg oder 100mm............????????


----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Danke Gerd, aber ich denke, dass Einige von uns, Dich eingeschlossen, manchmal gut daran täten, in ihrem eigenen Interesse bei der Ausübung dieses Sportes etwas vorsichtiger zu sein   "Sicherheitsbedürfnis" ist in diesem Zusammenhang der falsche Ausdruck.
> 
> Alles nur freundschaftlich und lieb gemeint



Das würde ich jetzt direkt mal unterschreiben.  

Man muss einfach immer daran denken, dass wir eine gefährliche Sportart betreiben und das Risiko immer mitfährt. Jeder kleine Fehler (ein eigener oder der eines anderen) kann schnell zum Unfall führen. Dass das dann richtig Aua macht, wissen wir ja nicht erst seit Sonntag.


----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ist doch egal solange sie auch wieder weit genung reingeht. dass sie nicht über die maximale einstecktiefe rausgezogen gehört vorrausgesetzt.



Na ja. Sieht meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut aus und erhöht ja auch die Belastung des Rahmens durch den längeren Hebel.


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt direkt mal unterschreiben.
> 
> Man muss einfach immer daran denken, dass wir eine gefährliche Sportart betreiben und das Risiko immer mitfährt. Jeder kleine Fehler (ein eigener oder der eines anderen) kann schnell zum Unfall führen. Dass das dann richtig Aua macht, wissen wir ja nicht erst seit Sonntag.



dass das aua aber auch auf einem weg passieren kann auf dem man wirklich nicht damit rechnet haben wir am sonntag auch festgestellt. wo fängt also der leichtsinn an und wo höhrt die vernunft auf??


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

.......deswegen fahr ich auch lieber trails auf denen man wenn man sich legt dies nicht zu schnell tut..........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Dass das dann richtig Aua macht, wissen wir ja nicht erst seit Sonntag.



 Ich musste dabei auch immer an Dich und Deinen Unfall denken, aber es ist nochmal ein krasser Unterschied, wenn einem die Auswirkungen eines solchen Unfalls jetzt täglich direkt vor Augen geführt werden


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt der unterschied zwischen einem enduro und einem all mountain. und bitte jetzt keine bravo zitate............


 
mit dem All Mountain darf und kann man ueberall fahren  
mt dem Enduro (aus dem spanischen _duro_ = hart; englisch: _endurance_ = Ausdauer),darf man nur hart am Limit fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... mit dem Enduro (aus dem spanischen _duro_ = hart; englisch: _endurance_ = Ausdauer),*darf man nur hart am Limit fahren*



Heisst hoffentlich nicht, dass man immer hart am Limit fahren muss?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heisst das, man muss immer hart am Limit fahren?


 
Aber hallo immer Vollgas ...... oder warum denkst du, fahre ich ein All Mountain .... na, damit ich auch langsam durch die Gegend rollern kann 

AmPoPo Spikes ...... Anfangs dachte ich müsste nochmal zurück und mir Ohrstöpsel einschrauben ... aber dann wurde das Rattern leiser und bekam so gar etwas spirituelles so im morgendlichen Nebel 

An das Fahren auf Eis mit den Spikes muss man sich aber noch gewöhnen, machte doch aus Gewohnheit langsam und vorsichtig ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dass das aua aber auch auf einem weg passieren kann auf dem man wirklich nicht damit rechnet haben wir am sonntag auch festgestellt. wo fängt also der leichtsinn an und wo höhrt die vernunft auf??



Nur mal ein Beispiel (soll jetzt keine Kritik an irgend jemand sein, nur eine allgemeine Bemerkung): wenn wir schnell abwärts fahren, lasse ich gern mal 10 m Abstand zum Vordermann. Die Leute hinter mir nehmen das dann regelmäßig als Aufforderung zum Überholen, obwohl ich nicht langsamer bin, als der Rest der Gruppe. da wünsche ich mir dann öfter mal ein bisschen mehr Sicherheitsbewusstsein.


----------



## frax061a (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt der unterschied zwischen einem enduro und einem all mountain. und bitte jetzt keine bravo zitate............




denke mal ein wenig mehr federweg und ein wenig mehr gewicht?!?!
dürfte ja nicht schwer zu bestimmen sein da ein all mountain doch schon ziemlich genau klassifiziert ist, natürlich immer nach dem aktuellen Satnd der Technik.

oder?
enduro:
federweg ca. 160mm
gewicht ca. 14kg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> dass das aua aber auch auf einem weg passieren kann auf dem man wirklich nicht damit rechnet haben wir am sonntag auch festgestellt. wo fängt also der leichtsinn an und wo höhrt die vernunft auf??



Mir geht es gar nicht um die Ursache dieses speziellen Unfalls, sondern nur um die möglichen, in diesem Falle leider sogar realen, Folgen eines Bike-Unfalls, die jeder vllt. mal reflektieren sollte 

Ich meine aber schon einen Tendenz unter uns festzustellen, es toll zu finden, immer schwierigere Trails immer schneller runterzubrettern. Da ich nunmal von Natur aus ein eher vorsichtiger Mensch bin (man möge mich gerne auch pienzig nennen), habe ich mich trotz der Tatsache, dass ich eigentlich mit das schwerste Gerät besitze, diesbezüglich immer schon zurückgehalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> .......deswegen fahr ich auch lieber trails auf denen man wenn man sich legt dies nicht zu schnell tut..........



 Auch was dran


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Dezember 2007)

die ganzen klassifizierungen machen mich wahnsinnig. eigentlich möchte doch jeder und jede ein rad haben, mit dem er oder sie alles fahren kann. gut bergauf, schnell bergab, für den/die ein oder andere(n) mit ein paar sprüngen verziert. all mountain und/oder enduro gehören m.e. zusammen. es gibt nur leichte freerider mit 140 - 160 mm und schwere freerider mit 160 - 200 mm...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> die ganzen klassifizierungen machen mich wahnsinnig.



 Mich auch


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir geht es gar nicht um die Ursache dieses speziellen Unfalls, sondern nur um die möglichen, in diesem Falle leider sogar realen, Folgen eines Bike-Unfalls, die jeder vllt. mal reflektieren sollte
> 
> Ich meine aber schon einen Tendenz unter uns festzustellen, es toll zu finden, immer schwierigere Trails immer schneller runterzubrettern. Da ich nunmal von Natur aus ein eher vorsichtiger Mensch bin (man möge mich gerne auch pienzig nennen), habe ich mich trotz der Tatsache, eigentlich mit das schwerste Gerät zu besitzen, diesbezüglich immer schon zurückgehalten


 

Stimme ich dir zu, wegen den oft auch nicht abzuschätzenden, Folgen steige ich lieber einmal zu oft ab und ärgere mich danach etwas dass ich nicht doch gefahren bin, als den umgekehrten Fall. Dies gilt auch fürs Snowboard fahren und kritische Passagen. (Obwohl ich dort nicht absteigen sonder eher langsamer fahre ...)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir geht es gar nicht um die Ursache dieses speziellen Unfalls, sondern nur um die möglichen, in diesem Falle leider sogar realen, Folgen eines Bike-Unfalls, die jeder vllt. mal reflektieren sollte
> 
> Ich meine aber schon einen Tendenz unter uns festzustellen, es toll zu finden, immer schwierigere Trails immer schneller runterzubrettern. Da ich nunmal von Natur aus ein eher vorsichtiger Mensch bin (man möge mich gerne auch pienzig nennen), habe ich mich trotz der Tatsache, dass ich eigentlich mit das schwerste Gerät besitze, diesbezüglich immer schon zurückgehalten



... wobei ich natürlich zugebe, dass mir auch schon saudumme Dinge passiert sind, wie z.b. damals der Abgang im Wiegeschritt auf dem Wounded Knee Trail, dem der Trail ja auch seinen Namen verdankt


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nur mal ein Beispiel (soll jetzt keine Kritik an irgend jemand sein, nur eine allgemeine Bemerkung): wenn wir schnell abwärts fahren, lasse ich gern mal 10 m Abstand zum Vordermann. Die Leute hinter mir nehmen das dann regelmäßig als Aufforderung zum Überholen, obwohl ich nicht langsamer bin, als der Rest der Gruppe. da wünsche ich mir dann öfter mal ein bisschen mehr Sicherheitsbewusstsein.


 

HmmmHmmmm, guter Einwand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. Dezember 2007)

...mal was kleines zum gucken:

jonathan hat unsere webiste aktualisiert und unter videos ein filmchen aus whistler hochgeladen: http://www.rockriders.de/media/video


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> eigentlich möchte doch jeder und jede ein rad haben, mit dem er oder sie alles fahren kann. gut bergauf, schnell bergab, für den/die ein oder andere(n) mit ein paar sprüngen verziert.



 Genau so ein Bike hab' ich, mein Helius FR, mit 17,5kg


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> die ganzen klassifizierungen machen mich wahnsinnig. eigentlich möchte doch jeder und jede ein rad haben, mit dem er oder sie alles fahren kann. gut bergauf, schnell bergab, für den/die ein oder andere(n) mit ein paar sprüngen verziert. all mountain und/oder enduro gehören m.e. zusammen. es gibt nur leichte freerider mit 140 - 160 mm und schwere freerider mit 160 - 200 mm...


 
Wie sonst schafft man es jedes Jahr neue und teuere Räder unter das Volk zu bringen.  
Grundsätzlich kann man, in gewissen Grenzen natürlich, mit jedem Rad alles fahren. 
Also gibt es eigentlich nur HT & Fully


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...mal was kleines zum gucken:
> 
> jonathan hat unsere webiste aktualisiert und unter videos ein filmchen aus whistler hochgeladen: http://www.rockriders.de/media/video


 
schade muss bis zum abend warten .... Security Seetings


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau so ein Bike hab' ich, mein Helius FR, mit 17,5kg



das bezeichne ich gemessen am gewicht und der stabilität auch als optimal. mein fusion hatte 16,3 kg mit leichtem lrs... das ist schon sehr geil, auch bei nächsten trailbike versuche ich bei 16,5 zu landen, da ich keine rohloff fahre, sollte das auch mit dem fr möglich sein....


----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...mal was kleines zum gucken:
> 
> jonathan hat unsere webiste aktualisiert und unter videos ein filmchen aus whistler hochgeladen: http://www.rockriders.de/media/video



Nicht übel, nicht übel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. Dezember 2007)

...übrigens ist trailbike mein lieblingsausdruck für alle bikes, die ich nicht genauer klassifizieren will....


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

@all: Vielen, vielen Dank, für eure Enduro-Beiträge!!   

Ich fahr` ja ziemlich viel mit meinem Racebike (85-115/70mm). Äh, im Sinne von auch recht verblockte und steile Trails. Nur muß ich mit der Kiste viel, viel mehr a*******, als mit einer Kiste mit mehr Federweg!!! Mit dem Bionicon Supershuttle hatte ich in der Pfalz auf solchen Strecken viel mehr Sicherheit, als mit meiner Kiste.

Nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung kann ich mit mehr Federweg anspruchsvollere Downhills und diese auch länger befahren, als z.B. mit meinem Bike. Ganz krass war das z.B. am Garda See. Da war ich ziemlich schnell an meiner Grenze. Da reiner Downhill für mich jedoch nicht in Frage kommt, brauche ich eine Enduro, mit der ich halt auch hoch komme.

@Maggo: Nach meinem Verständnis haben Allmountain-Bikes bis 140mm Federweg und Enduros darüber. Durch schwerere Komponenten (Gabel) sind die Enduros auch etwas schwerer. Enduro und Freerider unterscheiden sich für mich dann nur noch durch das Gewicht. Auch Freerider werden teilweise mit drei Kettenblättern gefahren.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...Auch Freerider werden teilweise mit drei Kettenblättern gefahren.



bäääähhhhhh! alles was drei blätter hat ist xc!

 

don't take this post to serious......


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @all: Vielen, vielen Dank, für eure Enduro-Beiträge!!
> 
> Ich fahr` ja ziemlich viel mit meinem Racebike (85-115/70mm). Äh, im Sinne von auch recht verblockte und steile Trails. Nur muß ich mit der Kiste viel, viel mehr a*******, als mit einer Kiste mit mehr Federweg!!! Mit dem Bionicon Supershuttle hatte ich in der Pfalz auf solchen Strecken viel mehr Sicherheit, als mit meiner Kiste.
> 
> ...


 
Dann lass dir von Kalle einen netten Rahmen brutzeln  schön anmalen, eine 36er Forke rein Avid Code drauf, DT Swiss EX1750 mit Minion FR single Ply und ab dafür ....


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> bäääähhhhhh! alles was drei blätter hat ist xc!
> 
> 
> 
> don't take this post to serious......


 
ist XC = e*X*treme *C*ruising


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann lass dir von Kalle einen netten Rahmen brutzeln  schön anmalen, eine 36er Forke rein Avid Code drauf, DT Swiss EX1750 mit Minion FR single Ply und ab dafür .... 4.500 öcken legen und gut ist.....



ich habs mal entsprechend erweitert....


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist XC = e*X*treme *C*ruising



xc steht für:

xanz chlecht!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

Naja, wenn ich xc mal wörtlich nehme, geht das auch nicht über WABs...


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...mal was kleines zum gucken:
> 
> jonathan hat unsere webiste aktualisiert und unter videos ein filmchen aus whistler hochgeladen: http://www.rockriders.de/media/video



Sehr nett!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir geht es gar nicht um die Ursache dieses speziellen Unfalls, sondern nur um die möglichen, in diesem Falle leider sogar realen, Folgen eines Bike-Unfalls, die jeder vllt. mal reflektieren sollte
> 
> Ich meine aber schon einen Tendenz unter uns festzustellen, es toll zu finden, immer schwierigere Trails immer schneller runterzubrettern. Da ich nunmal von Natur aus ein eher vorsichtiger Mensch bin (man möge mich gerne auch pienzig nennen), habe ich mich trotz der Tatsache, dass ich eigentlich mit das schwerste Gerät besitze, diesbezüglich immer schon zurückgehalten



Seitdem ich Dich kenne, bist Du auf Trails viel schneller geworden! Meiner Ansicht nach, kann man es nicht absolut sehen. Es ist eine Frage wie geübt man ist, wie sicher man sich fühlt. Eigentlich einleuchtend, dass man dabei schneller als jemand anderes sein kann und trotzdem sicherer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

qg

Ich wollte der Jüngeren nur was zeigen.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> qg
> 
> Ich wollte der Jüngeren nur was zeigen.


 

 

oder ist das wieder diese effiziente, zielgerichtete Kommunikation


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oder ist das wieder diese effiziente, zielgerichtete Kommunikation


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oder ist das wieder diese effiziente, zielgerichtete Kommunikation



Nein, nur der Unterschied zwischen q und g, wenn es unterstrichen ist. 

P.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, nur der Unterschied zwischen q und g, wenn es unterstrichen ist.
> 
> P.


 

ahhh  

aber was ist jetzt " P. "

 

Hatte zum Mittag einen Grappa


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> denke mal ein wenig mehr federweg und ein wenig mehr gewicht?!?!
> dürfte ja nicht schwer zu bestimmen sein da ein all mountain doch schon ziemlich genau klassifiziert ist, natürlich immer nach dem aktuellen Satnd der Technik.
> 
> oder?
> ...



shit, mein slayer wiegt sicher mehr als 15kg. isses jetzt noch in enduro???  bitte nich falsch verstehen, ich finde nur die behämmerten klassifizierungen mehr als unangemessen. ich denke es kommt viel mehr drauf an wie man damit umgeht.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> shit, mein slayer wiegt sicher mehr als 15kg. isses jetzt noch in enduro??? bitte nich falsch verstehen, ich finde nur die behämmerten klassifizierungen mehr als unangemessen. ich denke es kommt viel mehr drauf an wie man damit umgeht.


 
Dachte dein Slayer wäre ein Canadischer Eisenhaufen


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nur mal ein Beispiel (soll jetzt keine Kritik an irgend jemand sein, nur eine allgemeine Bemerkung): wenn wir schnell abwärts fahren, lasse ich gern mal 10 m Abstand zum Vordermann. Die Leute hinter mir nehmen das dann regelmäßig als Aufforderung zum Überholen, obwohl ich nicht langsamer bin, als der Rest der Gruppe. da wünsche ich mir dann öfter mal ein bisschen mehr Sicherheitsbewusstsein.



da hast du absolut recht. kann natürlich sein dass man hinten aber dann doch schneller ist, sonst würde man gar nicht an den vordermann rankommen. ich halte auch gerne abstand,  finde aber das bisweilen praktizierte system der downhill bzw auch der uphillsortierung sehr angebracht und wirksam.


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir geht es gar nicht um die Ursache dieses speziellen Unfalls, sondern nur um die möglichen, in diesem Falle leider sogar realen, Folgen eines Bike-Unfalls, die jeder vllt. mal reflektieren sollte
> 
> Ich meine aber schon einen Tendenz unter uns festzustellen, es toll zu finden, immer schwierigere Trails immer schneller runterzubrettern. Da ich nunmal von Natur aus ein eher vorsichtiger Mensch bin (man möge mich gerne auch pienzig nennen), habe ich mich trotz der Tatsache, dass ich eigentlich mit das schwerste Gerät besitze, diesbezüglich immer schon zurückgehalten



ich für meinen teil muss dazu sagen, dass ich durch meine vergleichbar kurze bikekarriere noch viel potential in mir für gewisse dinge entdeckt habe. genau wie ich die letzten jahre ebne auch ein bisschen schneller bergauf geworden bin bin ich glaube ich auch etwas am bergabfahren gewachsen. 
im allgemeinen würde ich mich auch als vorsichtig beschreiben, frag mal den lugga oder den carsten wenns um treppen oder passagen geht die mir nicht behagen zieh ich ja auch den schwanz ein und habe kein problem damit. insofern denke ich schon das vernünftig einzuschätzen. was man sich immer wieder vor augen führen sollte ist die tatsache dass es einen überall erwischen kann. siehe sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, nur der Unterschied zwischen q und g, wenn es unterstrichen ist.
> 
> P.



ja, iss gut. dafür brauch man wohl nicht diesen hochquaifizierten fred missbrauchen oder?? haste kein office installiert????


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dachte dein Slayer wäre ein Canadischer Eisenhaufen



stimmt. in den bikebravos wurde diese sorte beix noch nie beworben?!!!?   ich glaub ich hab sheise gekoooft.


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

was gehtn am wochenende???


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was gehtn am wochenende???


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


>



mim rad????


----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> da hast du absolut recht. kann natürlich sein dass man hinten aber dann doch schneller ist, sonst würde man gar nicht an den vordermann rankommen. ich halte auch gerne abstand,  finde aber das bisweilen praktizierte system der downhill bzw auch der uphillsortierung sehr angebracht und wirksam.



Bei Trails ordne ich mich eh' hinten ein. Aber auf WABs wird mir manchmal Angst und Bange, wie da gefahren wird (nicht nur bei den Plauschern). Aufgrund des hohen Tempos ist es da ja oft am gefährlichsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei Trails ordne ich mich eh' hinten ein. Aber auf WABs wird mir manchmal Angst und Bange, wie da gefahren wird (nicht nur bei den Plauschern). Aufgrund des hohen Tempos ist es da ja oft am gefährlichsten.



wabs haben den nachteil dass die potentielle gefahr überhaupt nicht erkannt wird da man sich ja auf gefestigtem weg befindlich glaubt.


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

finger verbunne?????

ich geh mal aufräumen.


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ahhh
> 
> aber was ist jetzt " P. "
> 
> ...


Das hat meine Kleine geschrieben und unterzeichnet. 



Maggo schrieb:


> ja, iss gut. dafür brauch man wohl nicht diesen hochquaifizierten fred missbrauchen oder?? haste kein office installiert????


  Quatschkopp  



Maggo schrieb:


> was gehtn am wochenende???


Ja, auf erzählt mal. Ich hab Sonntag und Montag Kinderfrei.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was gehtn am wochenende???



Mimm Rad ins Tessin oder mimm Snowboard in Schnee


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> finger verbunne?????
> 
> .........



Nee, aber ich geh jetzt noch zum Resteessen. 
Zur Zeit habe ich echt ein hartes Leben.  

Bis denne


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mimm Rad ins Tessin oder mimm Snowboard in Schnee



Dich kann ich wohl nicht neidisch machen mit meinem Resteessen.


----------



## habkeinnick (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> mim rad????



tja gute frage


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> tja gute frage



stimmt


----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wabs haben den nachteil dass die potentielle gefahr überhaupt nicht erkannt wird da man sich ja auf gefestigtem weg befindlich glaubt.



In der Tat. Nur hat man da halt schnell mal 40 Sachen und mehr drauf. Wenn's da kracht, dann richtig.


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das hat meine Kleine geschrieben und unterzeichnet.
> 
> 
> Quatschkopp
> ...



ok, sonntag gehn wir zusammen radfahren. montag trau ich mich nicht, ich will nicht wieder abends um zehn einschlafen, wir bekommen besuch.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> In der Tat. Nur hat man da halt schnell mal 40 Sachen und mehr drauf. Wenn's da kracht, dann richtig.



genau das meinte ich. deswegen sollte man wabs meiden wos nur geht.


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

221


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Dezember 2007)

nabend!
so fertig mit dieser schei§ inventur :kotz:


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nabend!
> so fertig mit dieses schei§ inventur :kotz:



iss ja nur einmal im jahr.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss ja nur einmal im jahr.



du, und das reicht voll und ganz


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss ja nur einmal im jahr.



ich hör jetzt noch das piepsen der MDE-Geräte, geschweige von von den ganzen zahlen, die mir noch im kopf rumschwirren


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> In der Tat. Nur hat man da halt schnell mal 40 Sachen und mehr drauf. Wenn's da kracht, dann richtig.



War wohl so ziemlich das Tempo auf besagter WAB, mein Polar meinte 41.6 km/h ....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2007)

ei gude°!


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude°!



ei gude. liest man von dir in absehbarer zukunft mal was wie:"ey plauscher, wann gehn wir beiken?" oder so.( von :"ei gude" mal abgesehn!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ok, sonntag gehn wir zusammen radfahren.



Sonntag könnte mit 'ner Tour klappen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude. liest man von dir in absehbarer zukunft mal was wie:"ey plauscher, wann gehn wir beiken?" oder so.( von :"ei gude" mal abgesehn!)



ei ich weiß net. Mei Schwester zieht grad aus und weil dadurch jetz n großes Zimmer frei is werd ich bald renovieren. Noch dazu bin ich seit ner Woche am überlegen ob ich nu krank werd oder net, die Nas kann sich net entscheide. Weiß also nicht wann ich das nächste mal biken werde


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

wie groß issen des zimmer?? rennovieren kann ja so lang nicht dauern, ich sprech da aus erfahrung....:kotz:


----------



## Maggo (28. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sonntag könnte mit 'ner Tour klappen



also bislang:

caro, maggo, wahltho.

freiwillige vor......


----------



## frax061a (28. Dezember 2007)

joa, denke ich wäre wohl auch dabei. 

allerdings halte ich beim bergabfahren ca. 50m abstand, hat aber fahrtechnische gründe.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> was gehtn am wochenende???



Rad fahren!  (Hier stand noch was, was sich aber schon überholt hat...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> shit, mein slayer wiegt sicher mehr als 15kg. isses jetzt noch in enduro???  bitte nich falsch verstehen, ich finde nur die behämmerten klassifizierungen mehr als unangemessen. ich denke es kommt viel mehr drauf an wie man damit umgeht.



hab ich wohl ein wunden punkt getroffen  

hab ja auch ca. 14kg geschrieben.... 

dann interessiere ich mich für ein allmountain mit aussergewöhnlich viel federweg und gewicht oder besser ein trailbike.

besser so?


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


>



Whistler?


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> also bislang:
> 
> caro, maggo, wahltho.
> 
> freiwillige vor......



caroka, Maggo, wahltho, frax, Arachne,?


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> hab ich wohl ein wunden punkt getroffen
> 
> hab ja auch ca. 14kg geschrieben....
> 
> ...



Mein Tupper-Racer hat 13,5kg! Darf ich ihn nun nicht mehr so nennen?


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

Mußte vorhin dann doch noch einen kleinen Umweg Nachhause nehmen. Und hui, ist das mild geworden! Stand schon wieder vor meinem Ärmellosen...


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> caroka, Maggo, wahltho, frax, Arachne,?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

@Rizzo

Danke für den Filmtipp .... köstlich 

nur das AE ist manchmal so sche***e zu verstehen 

Achja, Frou Frou


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein Tupper-Racer hat 13,5kg! Darf ich ihn nun nicht mehr so nennen?



























 10k


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 10k



10k wirklich ???? ist ja fast so leicht wie mein geliebtes Velo


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 10k



kk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

Schwimmbad macht echt müde. Ich geh ma bubu machen.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> kk



 

Sonntag?


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Schwimmbad macht echt müde. Ich geh ma bubu machen.



Resteessen im Schwimmbad???


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sonntag?



 Ich sag nicht nein.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

Draußen saut man sich bei den Temperaturen jetzt übrigens wieder so richtig ein...


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Resteessen im Schwimmbad???



Erst Schwimmbad und dann Resteessen.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich sag nicht nein.



Mal sehen, wie es uns nach dem Radeln geht. Der Kk muß natürlich vorher schon fertig sein!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Erst Schwimmbad und dann Resteessen.



Ist bestimmt beides anstrengend!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie es uns nach dem Radeln geht. Der Kk muß natürlich vorher schon fertig sein!



Dann eben nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 10k wirklich ???? ist ja fast so leicht wie mein geliebtes Velo



 Plauscher!


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann eben nicht.



Ich werd` Dich dran erinnern!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt beides anstrengend!



Anstrengend ist milde ausgedrückt.   Schließlich waren 5 Kinder dabei.


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Anstrengend ist milde ausgedrückt.   Schließlich waren 5 Kinder dabei.



Wer waren die anderen vier?


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer waren die anderen vier?



 

Nacht


----------



## Arachne (28. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nacht



 

Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> 10k



Glückwunsch!  

Oder aber: hast Du nix besseres mit Deinem Leben anzufangen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie es uns nach dem Radeln geht. Der Kk muß natürlich vorher schon fertig sein!



Vllt. täte etwas Ablenkung wahline auch gut


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

*gurke des tages*
Der Öffentliche Personennahverkehr zählte 2006 in Deutschland insgesamt 10.450.619.477 Fahrgäste - genau 27.715.647 mehr als im Vorjahr. Das vermeldete das Statistische Bundesamt am Donnerstag. Man muss sich das mal so richtig bildhaft vorstellen: Zehnmilliardenvierhundertfünfzigmillionensechshundertneunzehntausendvierhundertsiebenundsiebzig Fahrgäste. Haben die alle bezahlt? Sind die Monatskarten mitgezählt? Und warum dauert es ein Jahr, bis diese Zahl veröffentlicht wird? Fragen über Fragen ...

aus Online TAZ 2007-12-28



Nacht @ all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Dezember 2007)

GN8 @All


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2007)

Den musste ich noch mal nachreichen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVUgd8ot6BE&NR=1

Nun schöne Träume


----------



## frax061a (29. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Draußen saut man sich bei den Temperaturen jetzt übrigens wieder so richtig ein...



hoffe das bringt erstmal abhilfe um sowas zu vermeiden.


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Den musste ich noch mal nachreichen
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVUgd8ot6BE&NR=1
> 
> Nun schöne Träume



 Das hat mich mal wieder zu Black Sabbath" gebracht!!!


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. täte etwas Ablenkung wahline auch gut



 Bis Sonntag schaffe ich es auf keinen Fall, hier für `ne Gesellschaft klar Schiff zu machen! 

Für eine andere Lokation spende ich aber gerne einen Kk!


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Den musste ich noch mal nachreichen
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVUgd8ot6BE&NR=1
> 
> Nun schöne Träume



Yeah!


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,



frax061a schrieb:


> hoffe das bringt erstmal abhilfe um sowas zu vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Schlaft Ihr alle noch. Ich will, dass jemand mit mir redet.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

ich schlafe wie immer nicht mehr. komme gerade von der deponie.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich schlafe wie immer nicht mehr. komme gerade von der deponie.



Was machst Du auf der Deponie? Ich will reden!


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

tapeten und teppichreste und ein wenig holz von den vermietern hab ich weggebracht. 3,50 musste ich latzen, früher war das mal umsonst. also gratis quasi.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

So, gerade sind die Kinder aufgestanden.  Sie sind von der lauten Musik  





mzaskar schrieb:


> Den musste ich noch mal nachreichen
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVUgd8ot6BE&NR=1
> 
> Nun schöne Träume



und meinem Lachen hierüber





frax061a schrieb:


> hoffe das bringt erstmal abhilfe um sowas zu vermeiden.


wach geworden.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

ich kann mir das bildlich vorstellen wie du alleine im zimmer sitzt und dich schlapplachst.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tapeten und teppichreste und ein wenig holz von den vermietern hab ich weggebracht. 3,50 musste ich latzen, früher war das mal umsonst. also gratis quasi.



Heute gibt es nichts mehr für lau.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann mir das bildlich vorstellen wie du alleine im zimmer sitzt und dich schlapplachst.



Ja, ganz oft.   Aber dann bin ich ja nicht alleine.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Heute gibt es nichts mehr für lau.



hast ja leider fast recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Deine Vermieter mögen Dich bestimmt.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

wer tut das nicht??


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast ja leider fast recht.


Ja....wie schön, dass man uns das, was hinter dem fast verborgen ist, nicht nehmen kann.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

vieleicht erb ich ja mal das haus.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer tut das nicht??



Lass ich so steh'n.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ja....wie schön, dass man uns das, was hinter dem fast verborgen ist, nicht nehmen kann.



investieren muss man allerdings hierfür schon. das tut man aber im gegensatz zu 3,50 auf der deppoinie letzen gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vieleicht erb ich ja mal das haus.



Ich hatte so ein tolles Bild von Dir.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hatte so ein tolles Bild von Dir.



welches?? diese leute bekommen fast 8mille im jahr von uns. und eigentlich müsst ich mir jetzt unten die 1,75 abholen.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben ..... jemand hat die Häuser um mich herum geklaut, sind alle weg 

JaJAJA das stöbern in Youtube treibt mir öfters die Tränen in die Augen 

So jetzt mal in der Bude klar Schiff machen, den Supermarkt stürmen, das Weinregal auffüllen und die Kanten am Snowboard schärfen


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> investieren muss man allerdings hierfür schon. das tut man aber im gegensatz zu 3,50 auf der deppoinie letzen gerne.



Das ist eine gute Investition.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> welches?? diese leute bekommen fast 8mille im jahr von uns. und eigentlich müsst ich mir jetzt unten die 1,75 abholen.



Tu es doch.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr lieben ..... jemand hat die Häuser um mich herum geklaut, sind alle weg
> 
> JaJAJA das stöbern in Youtube treibt mir öfters die Tränen in die Augen
> 
> So jetzt mal in der Bude klar Schiff machen, den Supermarkt stürmen, das Weinregal auffüllen und die Kanten am Snowboard schärfen



Bei mir sehe ich auch noch keine Häuser. Vllt. sollte ich das Rollo mal hochmachen. 
Oh, und schon so spät. Ich muss auch mal los.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bei mir sehe ich auch noch keine Häuser. Vllt. sollte ich das Rollo mal hochmachen.
> Oh, und schon so spät. Ich muss auch mal los.



Wieder Resteessen


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Tu es doch.



dann wirds nix mit dem haus.....


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Mama ist Frühstück machen   und kann nicht Antworten.
Jetzt müsst ihr ohne sie plauschen.  
N.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Sie kann nicht nur PLAUSCHEN sondern auch FRÜHSTÜCK machen!                Sie kann nützlich sein. 
                                                    P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sie kann nicht nur PLAUSCHEN sondern auch FRÜHSTÜCK machen!                Sie kann nützlich sein.
> P.



Ist das jetzt Werbung in eigener Sache 


Hmmm Frühstück, keine schlechte Idee ...... Ok bin dan mal weg, bin ja auch Mann und nicht multi tasking fähig


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

tja p.und n. mama ist halt die beste. nicht wahr!?


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> tja p.und n. mama ist halt die beste. nicht wahr!?



Naja, wenn ich´s mir recht überlegen, dann auch mal. Joa.  

N.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich´s mir recht überlegen, dann auch mal. Joa.
> 
> N.



Ich bin der gleichen Meinung.        Manchmal ist sie O.K.  




                                           P.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)




----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

So, bin wieder an der Macht. 


caroka schrieb:


> Mama ist Frühstück machen   und kann nicht Antworten.
> Jetzt müsst ihr ohne sie plauschen.
> N.





caroka schrieb:


> Sie kann nicht nur PLAUSCHEN sondern auch FRÜHSTÜCK machen!                Sie kann nützlich sein.
> P.


Gören 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Werbung in eigener Sache
> 
> 
> Hmmm Frühstück, keine schlechte Idee ...... Ok bin dan mal weg, bin ja auch Mann und nicht multi tasking fähig


Ich bin auch nicht multi tasking fähig. 



Maggo schrieb:


> tja p.und n. mama ist halt die beste. nicht wahr!?


Was soll das ? dahinter?   



caroka schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich´s mir recht überlegen, dann auch mal. Joa.
> 
> N.





caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin der gleichen Meinung.        Manchmal ist sie O.K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiber


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


>



Das gefällt denen.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt wollen sie mir Smilies zeigen.  

Ich muss los.  und die Kids auch.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin doch ein Blitzdenker  
Jetzt habe ich auch das mit P. und N. Punkt verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2007)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen,
in Obu satter Regen...............


----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. Dezember 2007)

............der zu Eis wird.....................


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2007)

Will ja nicht prahlen ....

http://www.utokulm.ch/nc/english/news/webcam/


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> ............der zu Eis wird.....................



bleiben lassen???verkürzen???


----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2007)

Wer hat denn schon wieder dieses verf***te, be****ene Mistwetter bestellt, HÄ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bleiben lassen???verkürzen???



Habe gerade vor dem Haus Salz gestreut.............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> bleiben lassen???verkürzen???



was?


----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir kann ich heute auf dem Balkon Schlittschuh fahren. So könnte ich dann wenigstens noch zwei Alternativ-Punkte holen.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Habe gerade vor dem Haus Salz gestreut.............



dann sage ich wohl ab und machs mir hier auf der couch bequem. ich bin nicht sonderlich scharf durch den nasskalten wald zu faahn. hoffentlich wirds morgen besser.


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Oh, und schon so spät. Ich muss auch mal los.





mzaskar schrieb:


> Wieder Resteessen



Morsche,

vor, oder nach dem Schwimmbad?


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mama ist Frühstück machen   und kann nicht Antworten.
> Jetzt müsst ihr ohne sie plauschen.
> N.





caroka schrieb:


> Sie kann nicht nur PLAUSCHEN sondern auch FRÜHSTÜCK machen!                Sie kann nützlich sein.
> P.



 Das sind ja ganz neue Qualitäten!


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich´s mir recht überlegen, dann auch mal. Joa.
> 
> N.





caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin der gleichen Meinung.        Manchmal ist sie O.K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin doch ein Blitzdenker
> Jetzt habe ich auch das mit P. und N. Punkt verstanden



 Bist halt doch`n Plauscher!


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen lieber Gerd


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Will ja nicht prahlen ....
> 
> http://www.utokulm.ch/nc/english/news/webcam/



 Ich da auch jetzt sein will!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen lieber Gerd



Danke, aber nenne ich einen Rappen schwarz, einen Schimmel weiß???


----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... lieber Gerd



Tja, Tautologie oder Oxymoron? Die Philosophen sind uneins...


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tja, Tautologie oder Oxymoron? Die Philosophen sind uneins...



Selbstverständlich Tautologie!!!


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich wollte ich mich heute vielleicht in Kronberg vorbei kutschieren lassen. Vor Weihnachten hieß es, mein Sattel wäre angekommen, nur irgendwo im Lager vergraben. Bevor ich nun mit dem Rad gefahren wäre, hab` ich mal nachgehört. Doch nicht da...


----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich Tautologie!!!



Natürlich! Wie konnte ich nur...


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

Am Popo Kino: War hier eigentlich jemand im Goldenen Kompass? Einschätzung?


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Natürlich! Wie konnte ich nur...



Ich komme nicht umhin den Verdacht zu hegen, leichte freche Tendenzen in Deinen Beiträgen auszumachen.


----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht umhin den Verdacht zu hegen, leichte freche Tendenzen in Deinen Beiträgen auszumachen.



Ich hab' überhaupt keine Ahnung, wovon Du redest.


----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am Popo Kino: War hier eigentlich jemand im Goldenen Kompass? Einschätzung?



Ich hab' grad' das Buch gelesen. (ich bin so einer  ) Gefällt mir ganz gut. Der Film soll aber nicht so der Renner sein. Ich werd' aber wohl trotzdem demnächst mal reingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hab' grad' das Buch gelesen. (ich bin so einer  ) Gefällt mir ganz gut. Der Film soll aber nicht so der Renner sein. Ich werd' aber wohl trotzdem demnächst mal reingehen.



Ich bin fast mit der Trilogie durch (ich bin auch so einer).  Phantasievoll, leicht blasphemisch, manchmal mit Längen und gegen Ende mit zunehmendem Gemetzel.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2007)

moin moin


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bei mir kann ich heute auf dem Balkon Schlittschuh fahren. So könnte ich dann wenigstens noch zwei Alternativ-Punkte holen.


Wir gehen auch gleich auf die Kufen.  



Arachne schrieb:


> Das sind ja ganz neue Qualitäten!


Maul Paul!  



Arachne schrieb:


>


Du bist gemein.   



wondermike schrieb:


> Tja, Tautologie oder Oxymoron? Die Philosophen sind uneins...


Da werde ich erst mal nachschlagen müssen.  



Arachne schrieb:


> Am Popo Kino: War hier eigentlich jemand im Goldenen Kompass? Einschätzung?


Hab die Bücher nicht gelesen und war mit den Kindern an Weihnachten im Kino und habe Ihn mir angeschaut. Ich fand den Film nicht schlecht........ist eben Phantasie.
Hat gut zu Weihnachten un d Kindern gepasst. Ich schau mir aber auch gerne so Computeranimierte Filme an. Meine eigene Phantasie ist doch sehr verkümmert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Maul Paul!



Fresse Jesse


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Du bist gemein.


Kk?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Hab die Bücher nicht gelesen und war mit den Kindern an Weihnachten im Kino und habe Ihn mir angeschaut. Ich fand den Film nicht schlecht........ist eben Phantasie.
> Hat gut zu Weihnachten un d Kindern gepasst. Ich schau mir aber auch gerne so Computeranimierte Filme an. Meine eigene Phantasie ist doch sehr verkümmert.


Danke!


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Dezember 2007)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2007)

Welche eine schöne Ausfahrt bei sonnigem Wetter, Schnee und angenehmen Temperaturen ..... Musste doch glatt auf einer Terasse einkehren ... sind somit nur 6 WPP´s geworden


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Welche eine schöne Ausfahrt bei sonnigem Wetter, Schnee und angenehmen Temperaturen ..... Musste doch glatt auf einer Terasse einkehren ... sind somit nur 6 WPP´s geworden



Wie unsportlich..... Ich war wenigstens mit den Teens Schlittschuhlaufen.  Der Kaffee war mittelmässig und die Füsse wurden schnell kalt vom rumstehen. 
Es hat super viel Spass gemacht.   
Also im Ernst, kann man nur empfehlen. Auf der Eppsteiner Burg wurde eine kleine Eisfläche geschaffen. Nicht ideal um richtig Schlittschuh zu laufen aber ein riesen Spass. Die Atmosphäre ist richtig familiär und selbst die Erwachsenen auf dem Eis haben gestrahlt wie die Kinder. Ein Haufen wackeliger, spasshabender Leute.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kk?


Nur so kannst Du das wieder gut machen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Dezember 2007)

*gähn*


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tja, Tautologie oder Oxymoron? Die Philosophen sind uneins...



So, ich habe mich schlau gemacht.  Ja, lästert nur. 
"Lieber Gerd" ist - ganz klar - ein Oxymoron.



So, werde mal was essen.


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nur so kannst Du das wieder gut machen.



Schon klar!  Nur deshalb lernte ich dessen Produktion!!


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, ich habe mich schlau gemacht.  Ja, lästert nur.
> "Lieber Gerd" ist - ganz klar - ein Oxymoron.
> 
> 
> ...



Kk ist gestrichen!


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *gähn*



Wenn Du Dein Bäuerchen gemacht hast, darfst Du in Dein Bettchen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dein Bäuerchen gemacht hast, darfst Du in Dein Bettchen!



da wart ich schon den ganzen tag drauf  
hab gestern mim harry7 angefangen   boa aller wie geil


----------



## frax061a (29. Dezember 2007)

hey,
wie sieht es aus mit morgen?
war heute mal für 3std richtung staufen unterwegs. war schon ziemlich glatt.
mit einigen schiebepassagen.

treffpunkt?uhrzeit?

thx

gruß
patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> So, ich habe mich schlau gemacht.  Ja, lästert nur.
> "Lieber Gerd" ist - ganz klar - ein Oxymoron.



Freut mich, dass wir das jetzt ein für alle mal abschließend definitiv geklärt haben.


----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin fast mit der Trilogie durch (ich bin auch so einer).  Phantasievoll, leicht blasphemisch, manchmal mit Längen und gegen Ende mit zunehmendem Gemetzel.



Blasphemisch finde ich es nicht (wie auch?  ), eher kirchenkritisch. Wenn Du glaubst, das sei das Selbe, bist Du schon auf ihre Propaganda reingefallen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Dezember 2007)

sooo schnell mal was zu essen machn, un dan ins bett HP7 weiterlesen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2007)

wann wird morgen ab wo gefahren?
wenn mirs Wetter und die Stimmung meiner Nase passt, würd ich wohl mitfahren können


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kk ist gestrichen!


Schuft.  



wondermike schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass wir das jetzt ein für alle mal abschließend definitiv geklärt haben.


Ja so sind wir. 

Ob ich morgen radel weiß ich noch nicht, aber schreibt es bitte hier rein, wenn Ihr fahrt und wann. Im Moment ringe ich noch mit mir, ob ich laufen gehe.


----------



## caroka (29. Dezember 2007)

Nix los hier, dann les ich eben.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Dezember 2007)

lese ebenfalls gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ob ich morgen radel weiß ich noch nicht, ...



Ich mach's primär vom Wetter abhängig ob Out- oder Indoor


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2007)

Hey Gerd, ich hab auch mal ein wenig gestöbert und tipp dir mal meine Auswahl:

Bergamont Enduro z.b. das 9.8 mit ex1750 LRS und Fox talas rc2 für 3200,-

*Canyon Torque z.b. es7 mit Sun Ringle LRS und Fox talas rc2 für 2300,-*

*Cheetah Enduro Mountainspirit mit e2200 LRS und RS Lyrik uturn für 2555,-*

Cube Fritzz auch mit der Fox talas rc2 für 3000,-

Ghost ert z.b. das 9000 mit Mavic cross max st LRS und auf der Fox Talas rc2 für 3300,-

Grossman MS II Enduro ab 2800,-

*Kraftstoff E1 ab 1645,-*

Lapierre Spicy z.b. 316 für 2400,-

Merida one-five-0 3000 mit xt LRS und Fox talas rc2 für 3100,-

Morewood Mbuzi limited mit Marzocci 55 ata2 für 3300,-

Nicolai Helius FR gibts ab 4000,- 

Scott Ramsom 30 mit Marzocci 55 ata2 für 3500,-

Votec v.sx im Baukasten ab 2000,-

meine P/L Favoriten hab ich mal fett markiert. Rein optisch find ich das Merida sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich bin fast mit der Trilogie durch (ich bin auch so einer).  Phantasievoll, leicht blasphemisch, manchmal mit Längen und gegen Ende mit zunehmendem Gemetzel.



wann machst du das???  

guten tag. wir sind zurück. wir haben uns kurzerhand entschlossen nach wertheim village zu fahren da ich zur zeit den firmenwagen habe. ich hab ne jacke bekommen und ne gusseiserne pfanne.


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

............und nen pulli und zwei emaillierte kÃ¼chenseier. die dinger waren von ursprÃ¼nglich 75â¬ auf 16 runtergesetzt. wir sprechen von gewÃ¶hnlichen kÃ¼chenseiern, ich konnts net glauben......


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nix los hier, dann les ich eben.



 Wann hasdn das gelernt???  Oder bekommst Du vorgelesen?


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Blasphemisch finde ich es nicht (wie auch?  ), eher kirchenkritisch. Wenn Du glaubst, das sei das Selbe, bist Du schon auf ihre Propaganda reingefallen...



Nein, für mich ist das in diesem Fall nicht das Selbe!  Die Geschichte ist reine Fiktion, hat deshalb auch nichts mit Kritik zu tun. Bestenfalls leicht blasphemisch! Schrieb ich ja schon.


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nix los hier, dann les ich eben.





Arachne schrieb:


> Wann hasdn das gelernt???  Oder bekommst Du vorgelesen?



Wahrscheinlich meinst Du eher auflesen. Oder jemandem die Leviten lesen!


----------



## Maggo (29. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich meinst Du eher auflesen. Oder jemandem die Leviten lesen!



hauptsache mal sich selbst zitiert wie war dein tach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> hey,
> wie sieht es aus mit morgen?
> war heute mal für 3std richtung staufen unterwegs. war schon ziemlich glatt.
> mit einigen schiebepassagen.
> ...





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wann wird morgen ab wo gefahren?
> wenn mirs Wetter und die Stimmung meiner Nase passt, würd ich wohl mitfahren können



Also wenn gemeinsam gefahren wird, dann üblicherweise so ab 12/13 Uhr ab Türmchen, über fbh in den Hochtaunus. Definitiv dann morgen Vormittag an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hauptsache mal sich selbst zitiert wie war dein tach?









 Yeah!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hab` hier mit Papier sortieren/Ablage angefangen!  Ojeojeojeojeoje... 

Zum Glück mußte ich ja doch keinen Kk produzieren!


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann machst du das???
> ...



Na zwischen dem Plauschen und Fahren!  

Ok, heute zum Bleistift.  Bin durch! Kein so tolles Ende.


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ............und nen pulli und zwei emaillierte küchenseier. die dinger waren von ursprünglich 75 auf 16 runtergesetzt. wir sprechen von gewöhnlichen küchenseiern, ich konnts net glauben......



emailliert!?! So große, für Spaghetti? Hätte ich gar keinen Platz mehr für...


----------



## Arachne (29. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sooo schnell mal was zu essen machn, un dan ins bett HP7 weiterlesen



Vor allem gegen Ende geht da richtig die Wutz ab!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2007)

jemand ne Ahnung warum meine Lyrik so furchtbar schwer geht wenns kalt is?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2007)

Gn8 @all


----------



## Zilli (29. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ....ich hab ne jacke bekommen und ne gusseiserne pfanne.


Letzteres von Deiner Süßen auf den Kopp  Was hasde auch nur wieder angestellt ...




... obwohl, ned Du...  *rehabilitier*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2007)

ei gude Carsten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also wenn gemeinsam gefahren wird, dann üblicherweise so ab 12/13 Uhr ab Türmchen, über fbh in den Hochtaunus. Definitiv dann morgen Vormittag an dieser Stelle!



Erst um 12 oder gar 13:00 Uhr ab Türmchen ist momentan zu spät für eine Tour in den Hochtaunus 12/13 Uhr ab fbh und somit entsprechend früher ab Türmchen passt da eher ...

... ich entscheide wie gesagt aber erst morgen ob ich Outdoor-Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2007)

Mein neuer NAS läuft nach einigen anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten und ich habe zum ersten Mal seit ca. 20 Jahren ein Shell-Script im vi geschreiben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein neuer NAS läuft nach einigen anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten und ich habe zum ersten Mal seit ca. 20 Jahren ein Shell-Script im vi geschreiben














Ich bin der Grösste, ich bin der Grösste ! ! !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2007)

...und wieder Doppelfettstufenmässig selbstzitiert


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Also wenn gemeinsam gefahren wird, dann üblicherweise so ab 12/13 Uhr ab Türmchen, über fbh in den Hochtaunus. Definitiv dann morgen Vormittag an dieser Stelle!


Für den Hochtaunus sind heute Spikes unbedingt ´zu empfehlen gewesen. Oberhalb 450 m ohne Spikes kaum fahrbar und über 600 m selbst mit Spikes ein ziemlicher Eiertanz. 
Durch den Regen auf den gefrorenen Boden bei 0° Lufttemperatur war alles von einer feinen Klarlackschicht aus Eis überzogen. So gab es z.B. beim überfahren gefrorenen Laubs eine weiße Spur, wo der Klarlack von den Blättern splitterte. Sah sehr hübsch aus!  
Wie die Situation morgen aussieht, wird vom Wetter abhängen, wobei der Boden selbst nicht so schnell auftauen wird. Werde daher morgen wohl irgendwo im Vordertaunus unterwegs sein und dem Hochtaunus bis Neujahr Zeit zum Tauen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## Zilli (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo erstma,
 der Tag hatte heute ganz normal angefangen ...
...bis ich so um 1400 meiner Sabine vorgeschlagen habe, mal in den Globus (Baumarkt) zu fahren, da ich ein paar Kleinigkeiten kaufen wollte und ihr mal kurz die Küchenplatten-Design's zeigen wollte... 




... das war ein Fehler.

Um 1500 waren wir aus dem Laden mit 2 Arbeitsplatten draussen  (nur für die eine Küchenseite, die andere Seite wurde wg. Sondermaß ebenso bestellt wie die neue Spüle).
Mal eben spontan aus dem Zafira en Kleintransporter gemacht und ab nach Hause. Um ca. 2100 waren wir mit den Streichen der Küche, Einbau der zwei Arbeitsplatten, Aufhängen der Bilder +  Kalender, Einbau einer neuen WC-Brille sowie einer neuen Nachttischlampe fertig.
Ein toller, preiswerter   Tag.

Das Biken mußte ich somit zwangsläufig auf morgen verschieben. Ich schau morsche auch rein, was geht.


----------



## Zilli (29. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude Carsten!


Tach auch, vllt. sieht man sich morgen


----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein neuer NAS läuft nach einigen anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten und ich habe zum ersten Mal seit ca. 20 Jahren ein Shell-Script im vi geschreiben



Bist'n Held.


----------



## wondermike (29. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> jemand ne Ahnung warum meine Lyrik so furchtbar schwer geht wenns kalt is?



Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass Du Gedichte schreibst.

Musst halt warten, bis Dich die Muse küsst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (29. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Oberhalb 450 m ohne Spikes kaum fahrbar und über 600 m selbst mit Spikes ein ziemlicher Eiertanz.
> ....


Danke für die Info's / Aussichten. 

Naja, die Wege rund um Staufen + Judenkopf wären zumindest unter 457 m ...
*warumindieFerneschweifendasgute+anstrengendeliegtauchsonah*


----------



## Zilli (29. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> ....... , bis Dich die Muse küsst...


Was meinst Du, warum er noch weniger WPP hat als ich ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Zilli (29. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein neuer NAS läuft nach einigen anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten ...


Isch bin froh das mei Nas nemmer laufe dud ... 

hatschi auch allerseits


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Dezember 2007)

ich verzieh mich auch mal ins Bett, gute Nacht alle zsamme


----------



## Zilli (29. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich verzieh mich auch mal ins Bett, gute Nacht alle zsamme


da kimms'de doch grad erst her ... 
Auch Gute N8 zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> emailliert!?! So große, für Spaghetti? Hätte ich gar keinen Platz mehr für...



ich auch nicht. mal schauen ob ich die teile irgendwo unterbekomm.


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein neuer NAS läuft nach einigen anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten und ich habe zum ersten Mal seit ca. 20 Jahren ein Shell-Script im vi geschreiben



ja krass alter. dann mal fetteste congratulationen. ich werde immer neidisch wenn jemand ein nas mit shell script im vi hat. und wenn der dann auch noch läuft.


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Für den Hochtaunus sind heute Spikes unbedingt ´zu empfehlen gewesen. Oberhalb 450 m ohne Spikes kaum fahrbar und über 600 m selbst mit Spikes ein ziemlicher Eiertanz.
> Durch den Regen auf den gefrorenen Boden bei 0° Lufttemperatur war alles von einer feinen Klarlackschicht aus Eis überzogen. So gab es z.B. beim überfahren gefrorenen Laubs eine weiße Spur, wo der Klarlack von den Blättern splitterte. Sah sehr hübsch aus!
> Wie die Situation morgen aussieht, wird vom Wetter abhängen, wobei der Boden selbst nicht so schnell auftauen wird. Werde daher morgen wohl irgendwo im Vordertaunus unterwegs sein und dem Hochtaunus bis Neujahr Zeit zum Tauen lassen.



also heut wenns losgeht ab hofheim?! ich habe gar keine spikes und will mir auch keine kaufen.


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Isch bin froh das mei Nas nemmer laufe dud ...
> 
> hatschi auch allerseits


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

warum verpennt ihr alle eigentlich immer diese schöne dämmerung?? ich überleg mal wen von euch ich jetzt anruf..................


----------



## Zilli (30. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum verpennt ihr alle eigentlich immer diese schöne dämmerung?? ich überleg mal wen von euch ich jetzt anruf..................


Morsche,
schöne Dämmerung  Ich seh nur Dunst Richtung Sonne 

.... also bei mir wärst Du nun der geringste Stör-Faktor.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2007)

ich bin auch schon wach


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Morsche,
> schöne Dämmerung  Ich seh nur Dunst Richtung Sonne
> 
> .... also bei mir wärst Du nun der geringste Stör-Faktor.



wieso? darfst du weiter in der küche a*****?


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ich bin auch schon wach



morsche!


----------



## Zilli (30. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wieso? darfst du weiter in der küche a*****?


Neeee, die is erstma ferdisch.
Nein, aus dem Wohnzimmer mit Blick Richtung Osten sah ich bisher nur Dunst; mittlerweile geringste Lücken in der Wolkendecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

überm balkon bei mir lugt auch ein stückchen blau heraus. leute, ich hab das gefühl das wird ein großartiger tag.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> morsche!



morsche!


----------



## Zilli (30. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> überm balkon bei mir lugt auch ein stückchen blau heraus. leute, ich hab das gefühl das wird ein großartiger tag.


"oh happy day"  .... also doch noch hinten einen NN mit Profil aufziehen ...


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> "oh happy day"  .... also doch noch hinten einen NN mit Profil aufziehen ...



pussy............


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

ich mach jetzt mal noch ne halbe stunde bügelwäsche.


----------



## Zilli (30. Dezember 2007)

Auf dem Regenradar seh ich so ne häßliche Wolke von Nordosten auf's Rhein-Main-Gebiet zukommen (z.Z. bei Köln) ...


... und hier werd ich grad von der Sonne am Horizont geblendet.


----------



## Zilli (30. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich mach jetzt mal noch ne halbe stunde bügelwäsche.


erzähl hier in der Öffentlichkeit nicht so'n shice....




.... wenn das meine Sabine liest ...


----------



## Zilli (30. Dezember 2007)

40 *leisertrommelwirbel*


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> erzähl hier in der Öffentlichkeit nicht so'n shice....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich kann ihr ja mal ne pn senden.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (30. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann ihr ja mal ne pn senden.............


Den Datenverkehr hier bei uns kontrollier immer noch ich  








neee, Hochachtung; dies ist einer der Dinge, die ich absolut nicht mag, dann lieber die ganze Wohnung saugen ... und ihr Bike putzen, wenns sein muß.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2007)

Gäähhhnnn, schon wieder 'ne K-Frage


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

ne,immer noch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Den Datenverkehr hier bei uns kontrollier immer noch ich



... und den restlichen Verkehr?


----------



## Zilli (30. Dezember 2007)

.


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

@carsten: das war jetzt ein gehöriger schuss ins eigene knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin, 
also heut ab Hofheim? Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> also heut ab Hofheim? Ich wäre dabei.



toll! wann sollsn losgehn.??


----------



## Zilli (30. Dezember 2007)

So, hab mich entschieden: ich fahr heut ab 13:30 am Uhrtürmchen vorbei, dann passiere ich die Gundelhard und dann rund um den Staufen und Judenkopf mit den jeweils bekannten Trails. Wer möchte, kann gerne mit. Spätestens wenn's dämmert, geht's heim.

Somit kann ich heut vormittag noch was erledigen.


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> So, hab mich entschieden: ich fahr heut ab 13:30 am Uhrtürmchen vorbei, dann passiere ich die Gundelhard und dann rund um den Staufen und Judenkopf mit den jeweils bekannten Trails. Wer möchte, kann gerne mit. Spätestens wenn's dämmert, geht's heim.
> 
> Somit kann ich heut vormittag noch was erledigen.



Ein Mann, ein Wort.....
Ist zwar ein bisschen spät aber okay. Ich freu mich auf Euch Chaoten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> toll! wann sollsn losgehn.??



...



Zilli schrieb:


> So, hab mich entschieden: ich fahr heut ab 13:30 am Uhrtürmchen vorbei, dann passiere ich die Gundelhard und dann rund um den Staufen und Judenkopf mit den jeweils bekannten Trails. Wer möchte, kann gerne mit. Spätestens wenn's dämmert, geht's heim.
> 
> Somit kann ich heut vormittag noch was erledigen.



Also 13:30 Uhr ist mir 'nen bisschen spät...


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

1330 ist in der tat etwas spät. bin aber dabei!


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

vielleicht ist bis dahin ja auch der gerd wach!


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Also 13:30 Uhr ist mir 'nen bisschen spät...



Wäre es Okay, wenn ich um 12:00 zu Dir komme und wir schon mal ein Ründchen drehen und dann um 13:30 ans Türmchen cruisen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wäre es Okay, wenn ich um 12:00 zu Dir komme und wir schon mal ein Ründchen drehen und dann um 13:30 ans Türmchen cruisen?



 Das wäre ok, ...

... wobei ich nicht weiss, ob ich den Judenkopf später noch mitnehme


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das wäre ok, ...
> 
> ... wobei ich nicht weiss, ob ich den Judenkopf später noch mitnehme



Null Problemo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (30. Dezember 2007)

o.k., o.k., machen wir *13:00* am Türmchen, der Rest wie von mir beschrieben auch ne halbe Stunde früher.


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> o.k., o.k., machen wir *13:00* am Türmchen, der Rest wie von mir beschrieben auch ne halbe Stunde früher.



Mach Dir doch kein Stress.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

wie issn da die Gefahr von Eis und fahren wir Trails (= Torque) oder eher so WAB (=HT)? Muss ich mal noch schaun wie ich hinkomm...Rad scheidet aus, dafür bin ich zu lang nicht gefahren.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

18  ihr braucht noch net lauern


----------



## Zilli (30. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wie issn da die Gefahr von Eis und fahren wir Trails (= Torque) oder eher so WAB (=HT)? Muss ich mal noch schaun wie ich hinkomm...Rad scheidet aus, dafür bin ich zu lang nicht gefahren.


Ich nehm das Cube, um einigermaßen die Berge hochzukommen; die Trails halt entsprechend langsamer/vorsichtiger als middem Speci.

*(geändert auf 13:00 am Türmchen)*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2007)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich nehm das Cube, um einigermaßen die Berge hochzukommen; die Trails halt entsprechend langsamer/vorsichtiger als middem Speci.



Ich nehm' das kleine Rote auf dem derzeit 'eh die Spike-Laufräder drauf sind


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

ok, dann nehm ich auch das HT. Is auch leichter sich da passend zu kleiden, Winterhose hab ich nämlich nur so ne enge


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> vielleicht ist bis dahin ja auch der gerd wach!



knapp un ned richdisch, abbä e bissi. 

Morsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ok, dann nehm ich auch das HT. Is auch leichter sich da passend zu kleiden, Winterhose hab ich nämlich nur so ne enge



Pussie! Ich fahr auch Trails in Lycra!!!


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> knapp un ned richdisch, abbä e bissi.
> 
> Morsche!



Mach hinne. Isch hab kaan Bock verschwitzt uff Disch zu wadde.


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Mach hinne. Isch hab kaan Bock verschwitzt uff Disch zu wadde.



Geil, ich komm` wenn Du verschwitzt bist!


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

Dann können wir ja endlich mal wieder Richtung Meisterturm fahren!


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

Laßt euch jetzt nicht so hängen, muß mich um meinen Kakao und Tee kümmern! Sonst schimpft doch nachher es carokasche!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2007)

Ganz einfach: Punkt 13:00 Uhr Start am Türmchen und wer nicht kommt zur rechten Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Punkt 13:00 Uhr Start am Türmchen und wer nicht kommt zur rechten Zeit...


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

Na gut: 6


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geil, ich komm` wenn Du verschwitzt bist!



Nee, ich denk Du bist noch müüd.


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

4


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

das passt ja wie die faust.....


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2007)

Okay, dann klären wir das noch schnell.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

langsam wirds ja spannend hier


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, ich denk Du bist noch müüd.



Dann nicht mehr; danach wieder...


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

..........aufs auge.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

ich schmier dann mal Brötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2007)

Shit


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

Lang ist`s her...


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann nicht mehr; danach wieder...



   
Ich mach mich jetzt ab.


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

Endlich Kakao/Tee!!


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich mach mich jetzt ab.



Und schwitz` schön!


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich schmier dann mal Brötchen



Auf meine Käsebrötchen bitte auch ein/zwei Zwiebelringe.


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2007)

ihr sägge  

um 3 minuten verpennt  

glühstrumpf, gerd  

tipp des tages : spikes in den unteren regionen (höhe gundelhard/t/dt), keine spikes in den mittleren regionen (ruppsch/nfh)  

keine ahnung, was man in den hohen regionen heute braucht, hab nämlich enttäuscht am nfh abgebrochen, weil da kein eis mehr zu finden war


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

ja, glückwunsch gerd.


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

Was macht denn eigentlich dieses neue (Fotos alt) neben den Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

neues Fotoalbum, klick mal drauf  dann kannst du lesen


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2007)

haben se endlich das neue fotoalbum hinbekommen. ist schon ne weile in der mache.
hoffe nur, dass die bilder vom alten ins neue irgendwie übernommen werden. hab keine lust, das alles wieder neu zu machen.

an alle hofheim-fahrer : rund um die gundelhard ist es total vereist. der albertweg soll auch ziemlich schlecht fahrbar sein.

mittlerweile ist hier in hornau am bach aber alles weggetaut. aber an der gundelhard war die eissicht wesentlich dicker und vor allem komplett über den ganzen weg !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> tipp des tages : spikes in den unteren regionen (höhe gundelhard/t/dt), keine spikes in den mittleren regionen (ruppsch/nfh)



Abgekürzt: Spikes sind nicht verkehrt


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

we'll see! wenns mir zu doof wird dreh ich richtung fluchhaaaafn.


----------



## Zilli (30. Dezember 2007)

schaun mer mal; den Weg zum Fluchhafe kenn ich auch vom Albertsweg 

*13:00 übrigens am Törmsche *


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> haben se endlich das neue fotoalbum hinbekommen. ist schon ne weile in der mache.
> hoffe nur, dass die bilder vom alten ins neue irgendwie übernommen werden. hab keine lust, das alles wieder neu zu machen.



alte bleibt zusätzlich zum neuen, übertragen wird nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

bis gleich


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Zilli (30. Dezember 2007)

shice Regen z.Z.; bis gleich


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> tipp des tages : spikes in den unteren regionen (höhe gundelhard/t/dt), keine spikes in den mittleren regionen (ruppsch/nfh)
> 
> keine ahnung, was man in den hohen regionen heute braucht, hab nämlich enttäuscht am nfh abgebrochen, weil da kein eis mehr zu finden war


Wieso war da kein Eis mehr zu finden?   Weg getaut oder alles voller Schnee? Gestern war ab 600 m spiegelglatt.
Wir haben sogar an der Unterschwerinstiege einen vereisten Weg gefunden, den Stefan sich kurzzeitig näher ansehen wollte.


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wieso war da kein Eis mehr zu finden?   Weg getaut oder alles voller Schnee?



   war halt so. aber ich war ja auch noch unter 600 m.
und dabei hab ich mich so auf das eis gefreut gehabt


----------



## wissefux (30. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> alte bleibt zusätzlich zum neuen, übertragen wird nix.



auch recht ...

aber darf man dann zukünftig nur noch im neuen uploaden oder sollen beide fotoalben mit kompletter funktionalität weiterlaufen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Dezember 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber darf man dann zukünftig nur noch im neuen uploaden oder sollen beide fotoalben mit kompletter funktionalität weiterlaufen


Nur noch im neuen Album. Die alte Software war wohl an der Kapazitätsgrenze. Siehe Thread in den News.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Abgekürzt: Spikes sind nicht verkehrt



... und ich hab' mich heute rund um den Staufen und auf dem Albertsweg, etc. des Öfteren sehr viel sicherer und besser damit gefühlt


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und ich hab' mich heute rund um den Staufen und auf dem Albertsweg, etc. des Öfteren sehr viel sicherer und besser damit gefühlt



Wieder fett selbst zitiert. 

Ich fand das Eis heute weniger problematisch als den Matsch der uns nach dem "Wundedkneetrail" erwartete. Sei froh, dass Du nicht mehr mit bist. Ich glaub den hat jemand mit Kleister vermischt. Mein Bike ist einfach stehen geblieben und ich zur Seite umgefallen. Das war ultrakrass das Zeug. 
Jetzt steht mein kleines Schwarzes wieder gestriegelt im Stall und ich werde mal nach etwas Essbarem jagen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass Du nicht mehr mit bist.



 Bin ich auch 

... die zwei Stunden Outdoor hatten mir gereicht...

... ich fahr' jetzt lieber noch 'ne Stunde Spintrainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (30. Dezember 2007)

Bäh, war das wieder ein Mistwetter.  

Heute hat mich auch nur der Winterpokal dazu gebracht, meinen fetten Hintern von der Couch zu wuchten.


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

Geiles Wetter & geile Trails!!!


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter & geile Trails!!!



completamente zustimm mon ami.


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

Als wir unterwegs waren (nach eins), fand ich es kaum mehr glatt.  Nach meiner unfreiwilligen Schaltaugengeradebiegpause (danke nochmal Thomas!  ) war es auch noch sehr nett!  Ok diesen schon von caroka erwähnten Klebematsch haben wir die Schwarze Sau Richtung Lorsbach leider nochmal gehabt.  Ging aber etwas besser, da bergab.

Zuhause habe ich mir erstmal `nen Eimer Wasser von meiner Nachbarin bringen lassen!  Naja, hat nicht soooo viel geholfen. Dann durfte ich das Treppenhaus von meinem gröbsten Dreck befreien. 

Trotzdem, war toll!!!


----------



## wondermike (30. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter & geile Trails!!!



Du musst mir ja nur mal wieder aus Prinzip widersprechen!


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du musst mir ja nur mal wieder aus Prinzip widersprechen!



 

Nee, alleine wäre ich wohl auch nicht raus.  In der Gruppe hat es aber richtig Spaß gemacht!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter & geile Trails!!!





sonne is mir trotzdem lieber


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sonne is mir trotzdem lieber



ja, ja, einverstanden!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

da war ich jetzt 6std weg und hab nur 2:45std Fahrzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Dezember 2007)

moin moin


----------



## Maggo (30. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> da war ich jetzt 6std weg und hab nur 2:45std Fahrzeit



autofahrer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> autofahrer



gab ja den ein oder anderen zwischenstop der nix mitm Auto zu tun hat


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

@ Gerd: mir würde der DT lrs des 8ers reichen


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Gerd: mir wÃ¼rde der DT lrs des 8ers reichen



Mir auch!  Hab` auch nochmal geschaut.  Ich hoffe, dass 42er Kettenblatt ist ein Druckfehler! 300 â¬ fÃ¼r 100g wÃ¤ren mir dann doch zu viel...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

ein weiteres Bsp für die wohl besten Freunde... klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir auch!  Hab` auch nochmal geschaut.  Ich hoffe, dass 42er Kettenblatt ist ein Druckfehler! 300 â¬ fÃ¼r 100g wÃ¤ren mir dann doch zu viel...



mit Sicherheit, wÃ¼sste nicht das es die neue xt mit nem 42er Blatt gibt

vor allem haste da noch viel Zeit, schÃ¤tze das die erst im MÃ¤rz/April rausgehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich sach' dann schonmal GN8 

War 'ne nette Tour heute 

So wie es aussieht könnte es heute über Nacht aber wieder glatt werden


----------



## caroka (30. Dezember 2007)

War gerade mit Missy Pizza essen und im Kino. Speicher wieder gefüllt und jetzt ins Bett.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2007)

ich verzieh mich auch mal ins Bett, gute Nacht @ all


----------



## Zilli (31. Dezember 2007)

Guude,
ja, war wie in vergangenen Tagen . 
Es ging bergauf besser als befürchtet. Ich muß hier wieder öfter und mehr Berge fahren (dann klapps vllt. auch wieder bergab _reibungslos_). 

Mit meinem 3 bar Wasserspritzer habe ich die Pampe so gut wie nicht runterbekommen. Also das ganze Bike einfach feucht gehalten und morgen früh gehts an die Tanke.
Bis morsche.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> vor allem haste da noch viel Zeit, schätze das die erst im März/April rausgehen



früher wird das wohl eh nix...


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> So wie es aussieht könnte es heute über Nacht aber wieder glatt werden



Da hab` ich irgendwie sowas von überhaupt keinen Bock drauf!


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> War gerade mit Missy Pizza essen und im Kino. Speicher wieder gefüllt und jetzt ins Bett.



In welchem Film wart ihr denn und wie war er? Hach, dass man Dir auch alles aus der Nase ziehen muß...


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

@Zilli: Erinnert mich an die Zeit, in der ich mich ganz besonders hoch beeilt hab` und mich runter ganz _besonders_ gern hingelegt hab`.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2007)

Moin, Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> In welchem Film wart ihr denn und wie war er? Hach, dass man Dir auch alles aus der Nase ziehen muß...


Du bist ja auch nicht meine beste Freundin.  "Pilgern auf französich"



wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin


Moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2007)

moin moin! 
ich merk meine Schultern


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

Morsche,

war schon mal einer draußen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2007)

nö, is doch kalt da draussen


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nö, is doch kalt da draussen



Wie geht`s dem NAS, gestrige Tour gut überlebt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2007)

alles bestens stimmt zwar nicht ganz, aber es scheint wohl nix gemacht zu haben


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2007)

juhu, das rad iss wieder sichtbar. 50 liter wasser.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2007)

der Dreck wär doch bei der nächsten Fahrt eh abgefallen  und dann durch neuen ersetzt worden


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> alles bestens stimmt zwar nicht ganz, aber es scheint wohl nix gemacht zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2007)

hab mich grad für die dimb tour abgemeldet.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> juhu, das rad iss wieder sichtbar. 50 liter wasser.


Ich traue mich gar nicht in den Keller zu gehen...



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> der Dreck wär doch bei der nächsten Fahrt eh abgefallen  und dann durch neuen ersetzt worden


Je länger ich mit dem Saubermachen warte, desto schlechter funktioniert die Technik!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> war schon mal einer draußen?



Yepp, gerade allerdings nur nach K'heim mit dem Mezze. Ist gar nicht so kalt draussen.

Überlege noch, ob In- oder Outdoor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab mich grad für die dimb tour abgemeldet.



... wenn Du möchtest und es das Wetter zulässt können wir morgen evtl. eine Runde drehen, gerne ab Hofheim


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2007)

gerd iss in orschel und würde, da er sich wohl ebenfalls abmeldet von dort starten. spricht was gegen obu? wie siehts mit kreuznach aus?? <----spässle gmacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gerd iss in orschel und würde, da er sich wohl ebenfalls abmeldet von dort starten. spricht was gegen obu?<----spässle gmacht.



Nein, ich kann auch nach Obu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Je länger ich mit dem Saubermachen warte, desto schlechter funktioniert die Technik!



das was wichtig is, putz ich auch, sprich Antrieb und Gleitflächen der Gabel (des Dämpfers). Der Rest is ja relativ egal, aber prima um günstig Gewicht zu sparen


----------



## Friendlyman (31. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leuts,
hab auch mein Rad wieder sauber, wollt auch nochmal lobend erwähnen dass wir ganz tolle Kerle und vor allem eine tolle Kerlin sind die sich bei solch genialen Witterungsbedingungen wie gestern in den Wald trauen.
Wünsche euch viel Spass und nicht zu viele Jaguare sondern nur ganz kleine Katerchen bei euren Neujahrsaktivitäten.
Bis bald!!!! 

Wolfgang


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2007)

Hi, mensch hab ich einen Hunger.


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi, mensch hab ich einen Hunger.



iss was!


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi, mensch hab ich einen Hunger.





Maggo schrieb:


> iss was!



Genau, mach` was; bin unterwegs!


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2007)

Bringst Du KK mit?


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> gerd iss in orschel und würde, da er sich wohl ebenfalls abmeldet von dort starten. spricht was gegen obu?.........





wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, ich kann auch nach Obu kommen


Ich wäre dafür, dass wir uns in der Mitte irgendwo treffen. Arachne ist doch nicht der Mittelpunkt der Welt.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Bringst Du KK mit?



hast Du ein Glück, dass ich ihn a) doch nicht gemacht und b) kein Auto habe!


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> .... Arachne ist doch nicht der Mittelpunkt der Welt.



Wieso???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, dass wir uns in der Mitte irgendwo treffen. Arachne ist doch nicht der Mittelpunkt der Welt.



Hab' gerade mit Caro gesprochen, Vorschlag wäre Treffen um 12:00 Uhr in Falkenstein entweder am Kocherfels oder am Weg zur Burg - ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (31. Dezember 2007)

GUDE PLAUSCHER...

Ich wollte euch allen noch einen Guten Rutsch wünschen und nächstes Jahr fahr ich wieder mit euch  wenn warm ist .... ich reserviere mir schon mal einen platz am ende vom fahrerfeld  fals ihr dann noch die Plauscher seit und nicht die Racer 


Grüße von dem Berto's


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Dezember 2007)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wWvSxhfa4Uc *gänsehautbekomm*


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> GUDE PLAUSCHER...
> 
> Ich wollte euch allen noch einen Guten Rutsch wünschen und nächstes Jahr fahr ich wieder mit euch  wenn warm ist .... ich reserviere mir schon mal einen platz am ende vom fahrerfeld  fals ihr dann noch die Plauscher seit und nicht die Racer
> 
> ...



Wenn Du mich wieder den Berg hochschiebst, darfst Du auch wieder mit.  

Auch Dir einen guten Start ins neue Jahr und *allen* anderen wünsche ich das natürlich auch.


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wWvSxhfa4Uc *gänsehautbekomm*
> 
> bitte mit TON



So was mag ich gar nicht sehen.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' gerade mit Caro gesprochen, Vorschlag wäre Treffen um 12:00 Uhr in Falkenstein entweder am Kocherfels oder am Weg zur Burg - ok?



bis zum Kocherfels brauch ich `ne ganze Weile. Deshalb lieber 12:30 Uhr. Ich schau mir`s  gleich erstmal auf der Karte an.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> GUDE PLAUSCHER...
> 
> Ich wollte euch allen noch einen Guten Rutsch wünschen und nächstes Jahr fahr ich wieder mit euch  wenn warm ist .... ich reserviere mir schon mal einen platz am ende vom fahrerfeld  fals ihr dann noch die Plauscher seit und nicht die Racer
> 
> ...



auch von mir Dir und den anderen Plauschern einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wWvSxhfa4Uc *gänsehautbekomm*



ich bekomm` da keine Gänsehaut. So wie der gejammert hat, hat das auch ordentlich weh getan...


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich bekomm` da keine Gänsehaut. So wie der gejammert hat, hat das auch ordentlich weh getan...



gänsehaut im negativen sinn...  arme ...
-->wie das knackt...


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

Sagt mal, wer war denn jetzt schon am Sonnendimmer???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Dezember 2007)

so meine liebe plauscher 
ich wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2008
ich hoff ja mal ganz fest, dass ich dieses jahr mehr mit euch biken kann  (vom zeitlichen her 
also dann
guten rutsch man ließt sich morgen !!!


----------



## frax061a (31. Dezember 2007)

hey,

wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsche ins neues Jahr.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2007)

jo, auch von mir nen guten rutsch an alle! ich weiß jetzt noch nicht wies morgen aussieht? zum kocherfels find ich nicht, also entweder bei wahltho oder in hofheim, oder hohemark oder kreuznach....... ihr gebt also noch laut,ja!?


----------



## frax061a (31. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> jo, auch von mir nen guten rutsch an alle! ich weiß jetzt noch nicht wies morgen aussieht? zum kocherfels find ich nicht, also entweder bei wahltho oder in hofheim, oder hohemark oder kreuznach....... ihr gebt also noch laut,ja!?



würde eventuell auch mitfahren wollen, wenn ihr nix dagegen habt.
könnte dich dann eventuell mitnehmen, hab noch ein platz auf meinem fahrrad träger frei. 

der angesprochene treffpunkt ist ungefähr gegen über des opel zoo´s?!?

muss aber erstmal morgen abwarten, schließlich ist ja sylvester.

würde mich so ca. 10 uhr hier im forum melden wenn ich mitkomme.


----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> würde eventuell auch mitfahren wollen, wenn ihr nix dagegen habt.
> könnte dich dann eventuell mitnehmen, hab noch ein platz auf meinem fahrrad träger frei.
> 
> der angesprochene treffpunkt ist ungefähr gegen über des opel zoo´s?!?
> ...



so können wir es machen. ich hab allerdings vor ab fischbach zu fahren, kommt nun noch drauf an wanns losgeht. schreibt sicher noch einer rein bis moije.


----------



## frax061a (31. Dezember 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so können wir es machen. ich hab allerdings vor ab fischbach zu fahren, kommt nun noch drauf an wanns losgeht. schreibt sicher noch einer rein bis moije.



ok, können dann auch ab fischbach losfahren. 
wie gesagt würde mich so ca. um 10 uhr hier im forum melden wenn ich mitkommen.

allerdings bis zum königsteiner kreisel solltest du den weg schon kennen.

bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (31. Dezember 2007)

.. ich hoffe nicht das wir morgen auf dem weg nach fischbach am k-kreisel vorbeikommen. das würde sogar bei so nem geo laien wie mir für ein unzurechnungsfähig reichen


----------



## frax061a (31. Dezember 2007)

gut, zum kocherfels ist ja dann ja auch net mehr weit. weiß aber net genau wo die sich da treffen wollen...warten wir mal was sich morgen dann ergibt.
bzw. was die anderen schreiben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2007)

frax061a schrieb:


> gut, zum kocherfels ist ja dann ja auch net mehr weit. weiß aber net genau wo die sich da treffen wollen...warten wir mal was sich morgen dann ergibt.
> bzw. was die anderen schreiben.



Derzeitiger Stand der Planung:

Vorbehaltlich der morgigen Wettelage kommen Caro, Wondermike und Maggo so gegen 11:15/11:30 Uhr nach fbh. Von dort starten wir dann gemütlich Richtung Kocherfels/Falkenstein um dort gegen 12:30 Uhr den Gerd zu treffen.


----------



## frax061a (31. Dezember 2007)

ok, hört sich doch ganz gut an.

werde mich auf grund der uhrzeiten dann so um 9:30 mal melden.sollte ich mitkommen.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Derzeitiger Stand der Planung:
> 
> Vorbehaltlich der morgigen Wettelage kommen Caro, Wondermike und Maggo so gegen 11:15/11:30 Uhr nach fbh. Von dort starten wir dann gemütlich Richtung Kocherfels/Falkenstein um dort gegen 12:30 Uhr den Gerd zu treffen.



Ok, sollte aber niemand zum Kocherfels kommen, bitte ich um Nachricht übers Handy (Anruf/SMS). Weiß nicht, ob ich morgen Vormittag online gehen kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Dezember 2007)

ich wünsch euch allen einen guten rutsch ins jahr 2008


----------



## wondermike (31. Dezember 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok, sollte aber niemand zum Kocherfels kommen, bitte ich um Nachricht übers Handy (Anruf/SMS). Weiß nicht, ob ich morgen Vormittag online gehen kann.



Hast Du's auch aufgeladen? Und eingeschaltet? Und in Hörweite?


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich wünsch euch allen einen guten rutsch ins jahr 2008



dito!


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hast Du's auch aufgeladen? Und eingeschaltet? Und in Hörweite?



ja, ja, naja...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2007)

Almut und ich verabschieden uns auch gleich auf unsere Silvesterfeier und wünschen Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Dezember 2007)

auch von mir an alle einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## wondermike (31. Dezember 2007)

Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch und viel Glück, Erfolg und Gesundheit für 2008!!!


----------



## Alberto68 (31. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Du mich wieder den Berg hochschiebst, darfst Du auch wieder mit.
> 
> Auch Dir einen guten Start ins neue Jahr und *allen* anderen wünsche ich das natürlich auch.




EI CARO DICH SCHIEB ICH IMMER AM LIEBSTEN ;-).... AUCH WENN ICH OBEN NÄCHSTES JAHR EIN SAUERSTOFFZELT BRAUCH 

KOMM GUT EIN UND SAUFT NET SO VIEL .....


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2007)

Hab ich gerade in Phönix gesehen
 bis neulich 
Messerscharf, manchmal so scharf, dass einem das Lachen vergeht.

Wird morgen wiederholt. 


Und als Kontrast habe ich gerade die Neujahrsansprache im Ohr. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Zilli (31. Dezember 2007)

Guude,
in Kurzform, da wir bei Freunden zu Besuch sind:
1.) Bike blitzesauber seit 15:00
2.) Vorbau ausgebaut, um ihn umzudrehen
3.) dabei Gabel rausgerutsch *huch*
4.) uff, keine Kugeln rausgeflogen (war'n auch keine drin  )
5.) gestaunt, wieviel Dreck im Steuerrohr sich nach zwei Jahren zusammenfindet; die Hälfte war bestimmt von gestern.
6.) Alles sauber gemacht und voll Fett gemacht; da passt erstmal kein Dreck mehr rein 
7.) wieder alles zusammenbekommen (ohne Fred-Hilfeschreie  *Hosenträgerschnaltz*)
8.) Gerade mit Käsefondue fertig geworden *Bäuerchen, ... nein BAUER*
9.) Roter ist eingeschenkt
10.) Mach jetzt Schluß und wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch und das Eure etwahigen Vorhaben/Vorsätze in 2008 in Erfüllung gehen  .
Bis Morsche (Fbh)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2007)

ich wünsch dann auch mal allen Plauschern und allen die dran hängen eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! Viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit und möglichst wenige/glimpfliche Unfälle im neuen Jahr


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2008)

Frohes Neues Jahr 2008!!


----------



## mister Ti (1. Januar 2008)

Alles Gute im Neuen Jahr


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2008)

prosdt neujahr ihr lieben. ich find euch total dufte gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2008)

frohes Neues!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2008)

Jo Frohes Neues @All  

Wir sind gerade in dichtem Nebel mit weniger als 10m Sicht von Ruppsch zurückgekrochen...

... morgen wird es wohl von oben trocken sein, man sollte sich aber vorsichtshalber auf ein gewisse Mass an Glätte einstellen


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2008)

jep, der nebel gestern nacht war echt heftig. mittlerweile hats sich etwas aber nicht wirklich viel gebessert.


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> jep, der nebel gestern nacht war echt heftig. mittlerweile hats sich etwas aber nicht wirklich viel gebessert.



nebel, der stark durch die menschen selbst verursacht wurde  

merkwürdigerweise wurde es so ab ca. 00.05 uhr immer dichter mit dem nebel   

guden morsche und ein frohes neues @all


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2008)

guten morgen!


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2008)

und ...wie wars?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2008)

bombiscch


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2008)

dieses jahr ist uns zum glück keine rakete um die ohren geflogen


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2008)

wir haben festgestellt dass wir eine absolut klasse aussicht von unserem balkon aus haben. man konnte von diedenbergen bis eddersheim und im hintergrund  lauter kleine feuerwerke sehn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## frax061a (1. Januar 2008)

morgen,

wie sieht es aus mit heute biken?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir haben festgestellt dass wir eine absolut klasse aussicht von unserem balkon aus haben. man konnte von diedenbergen bis eddersheim und im hintergrund  lauter kleine feuerwerke sehn.



Den endg**len Blick hatten gestern wir: Wir waren oben in Ruppsch in der Huschsteburg, von da konntest Du die ganze Mainebene überblicken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> morgen,
> 
> wie sieht es aus mit heute biken?



Ich bin bereit, wenn Sie es sind


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Den endg**len Blick hatten gestern wir: Wir waren oben in Ruppsch in der Huschsteburg, von da konntest Du die ganze Mainebene überblicken



quatsch, unser blick war vieeeeeeeel geiler, da von zu hause aus gesehen. und nirgends ist es so schön als wie zuhause.


----------



## frax061a (1. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin bereit, wenn Sie es sind



joa, so mehr oder weniger.  

treffpunkt?

@maggo:soll ich dich nun mitnehmen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... und nirgends ist es so schön als wie zuhause.



Da gebe ich Dir allerdings recht  

So geh' mal in den Keller den Spike-Laufradsatz ans mittlere schwarze Fummeln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> joa, so mehr oder weniger.
> 
> treffpunkt?
> 
> @maggo:soll ich dich nun mitnehmen?



wennsde lust hast...... wir sollten dann wohl so um 11:00 hier weg. also 1100 an der aral tanke?


----------



## Zilli (1. Januar 2008)

Morsche,
geh mich mal langsam anziehen / Schichtaufbau und so ...


----------



## frax061a (1. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wennsde lust hast...... wir sollten dann wohl so um 11:00 hier weg. also 1100 an der aral tanke?



ok, gehe mal schnell duschen, hoffe ich schaffe das... 

bis dann


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2008)

Morsche und frohes Neues! 

Hoffe, dass ich es schaffe!!  Bis gleich.


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir haben festgestellt dass wir eine absolut klasse aussicht von unserem balkon aus haben. man konnte von diedenbergen bis eddersheim und im hintergrund  lauter kleine feuerwerke sehn.



von unserer hasutür hast du auch einen richtig ge*** blick über GAAAANZ Lenzhahn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2008)

moin moin und ein frohes Neues euch allen!


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2008)

boa bin ich platt. ich glaub ich bin heut kein guter gastgeber mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> boa bin ich platt. ich glaub ich bin heut kein guter gastgeber mehr



Ich bin auch irgendwie ziemlich kaputt und müde


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2008)

Ich fühle mich irgendwie noch fit!  Ok, ok, ok, ja, ja, bin ja auch etwas weniger gefahren... 

Wir sind zwar erst nach vier in die Federn, aber darauf bereite ich mich ja auch das ganze Jahr über vor! 

Ich fand es jedenfalls super schön!!!  

oh, mein Tee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2008)

5wpp 
janz jemüdlich um Lenzhahn


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 5wpp
> janz jemüdlich um Lenzhahn



 Solang` des NAS ned abstürze dut!


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2008)

Neben den teils zwar glatten, aber prima fahrbaren Wegen/Trails fand ich die Sonne am Altkönig und Fuxi total klasse bei unserer heutigen Tour!!   Auch die Wanderer waren noch besser drauf, als sonst.


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2008)

Im Album ist noch eins.


----------



## Zilli (1. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ....Auch die Wanderer waren noch besser drauf, als sonst.


Das war mir auch aufgefallen. Am meisten hat mich zu Hause gewundert, daß ich "nur" 142 Ø-HF und 178 maximal-HF hatte . In den Beinen merk ich die 776 hm (lt. Garmin) bzw. 889 (lt. Garmin-Training-Center) auf jeden Fall.
Bis Freitag .


----------



## wondermike (1. Januar 2008)

Ich fand die Tour heute auch echt spaßig. War schön, mit Euch NASen mal wieder den Wald unsicher zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (1. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> [Bild]
> 
> Im Album ist noch eins.


a) Super Bilder. Was ist das für ein Handy(-Modell) ?
b) bin auf den Pics am Essen (ned grimmig)


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> a) Super Bilder. Was ist das für ein Handy(-Modell) ?
> b) bin auf den Pics am Essen (ned grimmig)



a) Sony Ericsson K800i (3,2 Megapixel)
b) ach so


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2008)

hi leute...!
wie siehts aus mit kommenden sonntag
schon was geplant?


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hi leute...!
> wie siehts aus mit kommenden sonntag
> schon was geplant?



Frag` mal Sonntag Vormittag...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Frag` mal Sonntag Vormittag...



   
net bös sein
bin heut schwer von begriff   

ich soll den sonntag vormittag fragen oder ich soll fragen on am sonntag vormittag was ist??


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> net bös sein
> bin heut schwer von begriff
> 
> ich soll den sonntag vormittag fragen oder ich soll fragen on am sonntag vormittag was ist??



ersteres! Ich wollte nur spaßig darauf hinweisen, dass wir manchmal recht kurzfristig planen...

Ok, so kurzfristig eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ersteres! Ich wollte nur spaßig darauf hinweisen, dass wir manchmal recht kurzfristig planen...
> 
> Ok, so kurzfristig eigentlich auch nicht...



ah ok  

@zilli
das geht ja mal grad gar nicht!! du hast mich ,,überholt,,  du sack  
egal gib mir eine Woche  oder 2??


----------



## wondermike (1. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ah ok
> 
> @zilli
> das geht ja mal grad gar nicht!! du hast mich ,,überholt,,  du sack
> egal gib mir eine Woche  oder 2??



Zieht Euch warm an, Ihr beide! Ich krieg' Euch bald!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2008)

ich hab schon 50 Punkte


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Zieht Euch warm an, Ihr beide! Ich krieg' Euch bald!



getreu nach dem Motto:,, Die Letzten werden die ersten sein ,,  
ne CR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (1. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> [email protected]
> das geht ja mal grad gar nicht!! du hast mich ,,überholt,,  du sack
> egal gib mir eine Woche  oder 2??



Das war schon seit vorgestern so 


wondermike schrieb:


> Zieht Euch warm an, Ihr beide! Ich krieg' Euch bald!


Na, dann mach mal hinne *tööööön*


----------



## Zilli (1. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hab schon 50 Punkte


Na, dann 5 x eine lange Runde um den Flughafen und wir sind auf Augenhöhe  (außer wenn's grad irgendwo bergauf geht ...)


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Das war schon seit vorgestern so



warts ab!  
ich hab dich schneller als du gucken kannst


----------



## Zilli (1. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> warts ab!
> ich hab dich schneller als du gucken kannst


soll ich mir schon mal die Brille putzen ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> soll ich mir schon mal die Brille putzen ?



gerne


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2008)

auf dmax kommt ein 24h special von den ludolfs........goil


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2008)

wer is ludolfs?


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2008)

chninesisches Rentier?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> auf dmax kommt ein 24h special von den ludolfs........goil



... die mit dem Schrottplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> chninesisches Rentier?



bestimmt en französisches  

[lüdoohlf das eentier mit dä orte nasse]


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2008)

hi thomas 
wie geht es almut?


----------



## Arachne (1. Januar 2008)

Maggo, jetz`sach`ma`was!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Januar 2008)

so ich mach mioch mal
TSCHÖÖ GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hi leute...!
> wie siehts aus mit kommenden sonntag
> schon was geplant?



Du brauchst nicht bis Sonntag Vormittag auf eine Aussage/Antwort zu warten 

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt können wir gerne heute schon für Sonntag eine Tour ins Auge fassen 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hi thomas
> wie geht es almut?



Danke der Nachfrage  Almut geht es inzwischen erheblich besser, sie ist aber immer noch stark gehandicapt...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage  Almut geht es inzwischen erheblich besser, sie ist aber immer noch stark gehandicapt...



wer wäre das nicht, ich finde das extrem respektabel das sie sich trotz allem nicht hängen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wer wäre das nicht, ich finde das extrem respektabel das sie sich trotz allem nicht hängen lässt



Yepp, sie hat schon wieder leichte Step-Aerobic gemacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Januar 2008)

sodenn, ich verzieh mich mal ins Bett, morgen klingelt ja leider wieder der Wecker 
Gute Nacht @ all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2008)

Ich sach auch schon mal GN8 @All


----------



## Maggo (1. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... die mit dem Schrottplatz?



ja!


----------



## caroka (1. Januar 2008)

Hi,

mir sind heute nachmittag bei der Abfahrt am Rettershof dermaßen die Finger und Füsse eingefroren, dass ich nur noch schnell heimwollte. Deswegen war ich ziemlich plötzlich weg. 

Und jetzt ab in die Koje.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Januar 2008)

Frohes neues Jahr, hoffe ihr habt alle schön gefeiert und seid gut rein gerutscht.

Alles Gute fürs Jahr 2008.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2008)

erster  

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen wünsch ich, so dann mal Frühstück machen und auf zur s-bahn...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2008)

wünsch ich dir auch Ralph, hoffe das wir dieses Jahr ein paar mal öfter zusammen fahren können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Miss H (2. Januar 2008)

moin mädels, jungs, 
alles gute von mir noch für 2008, hoffe, ihr seid alle gut rein gekommen.

ich war in der letzten woche zwei mal in nürnberg bei meiner mutter, sie will nicht mehr...86 jahre, habe silvester im altersheim verbracht - aber es war köstlich
heute fahr ich nach dresden, da da mein schwiegervater - 85 - auch "nicht mehr will"
meine mutter auf der pflegestation, mein schwiegervater auf intensiv, beide werden, wenn überhaupt, auf pflege angewiesen sein und und der verfall bei beiden ging innerhalb der letzten 3 wochen von statten...na, so ist das eben

meiner schulter geht es super...
bis demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> moin mädels, jungs,
> alles gute von mir noch für 2008, hoffe, ihr seid alle gut rein gekommen.
> 
> ich war in der letzten woche zwei mal in nürnberg bei meiner mutter, sie will nicht mehr...86 jahre, habe silvester im altersheim verbracht - aber es war köstlich
> ...



Auch für Dich alles Gute und halt die Ohren steif


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2008)

Brrrhhh, war wieder ganz schön schattig heute morgen, bin bei -3 Grad losgefahren...


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

Morsche,

zu meiner Fahrzeit ging es mit der Temperatur. In Kastel kam dann sogar die Sonne raus!  Aktuell hat sie sich aber wieder versteckt.

@Missy, hoffe, wir fahren bald mal wieder gemeinsam!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2008)

Sonne hatte ich heute morgen auch, aber trotzdem war es ars§§kalt...


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sonne hatte ich heute morgen auch, aber trotzdem war es ars§§kalt...



Ich hatte vorsichtshalber meine Windstopper-Überhose drüber. Mit der ist es mir bei diesen Temperaturen mollig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorsichtshalber meine Windstopper-Überhose drüber. Mit der ist es mir bei diesen Temperaturen mollig.



Ich habe auch nicht gefroren (höchstens zum Schluss wie immer etwas an den Händen). Mich nervt die Kälte einfach nur...


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2008)

Alles Gute für 2008 an alle Plauscher, ihre Familien, Freunde und Bekannte 

Gruss aus der Schweiz 

Stefan


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Alles Gute für 2008 an alle Plauscher, ihre Familien, Freunde und Bekannte
> 
> Gruss aus der Schweiz
> 
> Stefan



habts mal wieder etwas länger gebraucht, fürs neue jahr ?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

@hambacher: Auch Dir ein frohes Neues!!  Bin schon ganz kribbelig! Wann wird es denn endlich warm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

@Stefan: Wieso hast Du gestern denn sooooo viel Sport getrieben?  Kannst Du Dich heute noch bewegen?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Stefan: Wieso hast Du gestern denn sooooo viel Sport getrieben?  Kannst Du Dich heute noch bewegen?


Nee das war Unsinn ..... war Snowboarden die letzten 3 Tage und bin da irgendwie mit den Daten durcheinander geraten ..... Danke für den Hinweis

jetzt stimmt es von den Punkten, aber nicht von den Daten, da mir irgendwie der 30.12 abhanden gekommen ist 

und weiss nicht wie ich das ändern kann .....


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> habts mal wieder etwas länger gebraucht, fürs neue jahr ?



 die Schweiz halt 

nee hatte Besuch und war in den Bergen, da hat es nämlich Schnee den man gut mit dem Brett befahren kann


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht bis Sonntag Vormittag auf eine Aussage/Antwort zu warten
> 
> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt können wir gerne heute schon für Sonntag eine Tour ins Auge fassen
> 
> ...


 das Wetter hat mitzuspielen  

*is doch erfreulich   *



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> erster
> 
> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen wünsch ich, so dann mal Frühstück machen und auf zur s-bahn...



du cheater!!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> und weiss nicht wie ich das ändern kann .....



eigentlich nur auf ändern und dann das Datum ändern. D.h. auf den Kalender klicken und dann auf zwei Tage vorher.


----------



## hambacher (2. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hambacher: Auch Dir ein frohes Neues!!  Bin schon ganz kribbelig! Wann wird es denn endlich warm?



Danke auch euch Plauschern ein frohes Neues und und und.
Watre auch auf längere und wärmere Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2008)

Dadurch das ich den Eintrag von Radfahren auf Alternativ Sportarten geändert habe, dabei das falsche Datum nicht beachtete, kann ich den Eintrag nicht mehr ändern ....

und jetzt geht es in Theater  ein Familienstück, in dem ne Bekannte mitspielt ....


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dadurch das ich den Eintrag von Radfahren auf Alternativ Sportarten geändert habe, dabei das falsche Datum nicht beachtete, kann ich den Eintrag nicht mehr ändern ....
> 
> und jetzt geht es in Theater  ein Familienstück, in dem ne Bekannte mitspielt ....



 

Seltsam! Du könntest auf eine Minute ändern und dann nochmal `nen neuen Eintrag machen, oder einfach alles so lassen. Stimmt ja von den Punkten her! Wenn Du unbedingt willst könntest Du beim Kommentar dann noch vermerken, dass das die Einheit vom 30.12. ist.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!



ei gude!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!





Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude!



ei gude!


----------



## wissefux (2. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht gefroren (höchstens zum Schluss wie immer etwas an den Händen). Mich nervt die Kälte einfach nur...



heute nacht soll es so richtig    werden, mit windchill um die -18 °C


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute nacht soll es so richtig    werden, mit windchill um die -18 °C



Nightride!


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!





Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude!





Arachne schrieb:


> ei gude!




ei gude!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

Zwei brauchen wir noch, dann haben wir genug für einen Käsekuchen!


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nightride!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2008)

wer hat morgen nachmittag frei und lust zu biken?


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer hat morgen nachmittag frei und lust zu biken?




ich ich ich ich


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2008)

Ei gude.....


habkeinnick schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr, hoffe ihr habt alle schön gefeiert und seid gut rein gerutscht.
> Alles Gute fürs Jahr 2008.





mzaskar schrieb:


> Alles Gute für 2008 an alle Plauscher, ihre Familien, Freunde und Bekannte
> 
> Gruss aus der Schweiz
> 
> Stefan





hambacher schrieb:


> Danke auch euch Plauschern ein frohes Neues und und und.
> Watre auch auf längere und wärmere Tage.


Euch auch ein schönes neues Jahr.


----------



## Tonino (2. Januar 2008)

Frohes neues Jahr liebe Plauscher!! 

Ich bin seit heute mittag wieder in FFM und auf der Arbeit!!


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2008)

Tonino schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr liebe Plauscher!!
> 
> Ich bin seit heute mittag wieder in FFM und auf der Arbeit!!



Wer braucht denn hier ein gutes neues Jahr?   
e ei hätte mer noch gebraucht, e "ei gude". dann hädds kk gegebbe. 

Dir auch ein schönes Neues.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nightride!



Den hab' ich gerade hinter mir rund um Kapellenberg, Staufen, etc.  

Wie in den letzten Tagen schon war ich diesmal auch wieder sehr, sehr froh Spikes drauf zu haben


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich ich ich ich



wann? wo?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Den hab' ich gerade hinter mir rund um Kapellenberg, Staufen, etc.
> 
> Wie in den letzten Tagen schon war ich diesmal auch wieder sehr, sehr froh Spikes drauf zu haben



Mein Weg zur A***** war heute ziemlich vereist. War froh, im Hellen zu fahren! Naja, nachher wird es auch wieder einigermaßen hell sein! 

Ich bin heute Morgen zwar sogar den direkten Weg, über die Ackerwegspassage, gefahren (ist nur im trockenen, oder gefrorenen Zustand passierbar), die lasse ich derzeit aber trotz guter Ausleuchtung nach Sonnenuntergang weg.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

"...unser Lieferant hat uns heute, den 02.01.2008 informiert, daß oben genannter Artikel (Selle Italia SLR Troy Lee Design Sattel) leider erst ab dem 15.03.08 lieferbar sein wird..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann? wo?



   jetzt hab ich mal zeit un es kommt mir was dazwischen... 
Cheffe ruft an un fragt wegen morgen mittag arbeiten


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Januar 2008)

das ist zum :kotz:


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2008)

warum gehstn auch dran??? iss doch schon sooo spät......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ..., die lasse ich derzeit aber trotz guter Ausleuchtung nach Sonnenuntergang weg.



Besser ist das wohl...


----------



## frax061a (2. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> "...unser Lieferant hat uns heute, den 02.01.2008 informiert, daß oben genannter Artikel (Selle Italia SLR Troy Lee Design Sattel) leider erst ab dem 15.03.08 lieferbar sein wird..."




wie euer lieferant?arbeitest du in einem bike shop?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> wie euer lieferant?arbeitest du in einem bike shop?



Nein, er hat lediglich aus der Nachricht, die ihm der Bike-Shop, wo er den Sattel bestellt hat, geschickt hat, zitiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum gehstn auch dran??? iss doch schon sooo spät......



war um halb 7   
is ja das ,,familientelefon,,
da geht man halt dran..  
ich weiß es net
ich solle mich mal drauf gefasst machen
weil ein anderer ausfallen würde...
kann jetzt doch sein, dass ich morgen früh (wo ich eh schaffe muss) en anruf aus limburg bekomm wo er dann noma sagt ja oder nein.... (mit aushilfen kann mans ja machen  )

im grunde ich kann keine 100%igen aussagen machen 

schei§ laden


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, er hat lediglich aus der Nachricht, die ihm der Bike-Shop, wo er den Sattel bestellt hat, geschickt hat, zitiert


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Januar 2008)

mal was anderes....
was haltet ihr davon...
BIKEN IM IDSTEINER RAUM ?? 

...so am Wochenende...


----------



## frax061a (2. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, er hat lediglich aus der Nachricht, die ihm der Bike-Shop, wo er den Sattel bestellt hat, geschickt hat, zitiert



achso, klang so nach hobby zum beruf gemacht.... 

2 1/2 Monate auf einen Sattel warten klingt nach SEHR viel liebe zum Detail.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> achso, klang so nach hobby zum beruf gemacht....
> 
> 2 1/2 Monate auf einen Sattel warten klingt nach SEHR viel liebe zum Detail.



 Der paßt halt!  (...zu meinem Nick...)


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mal was anderes....
> was haltet ihr davon...
> BIKEN IM IDSTEINER RAUM ??



der crazy hatte vor langer zeit mal was gepostet was ich mir mit dem schwarzen gerne anschauen würde. ansonsten kenn ich mich in der ecke nicht aus (also so wie überall) und würde das ggf. mal ändern wollen.


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der paßt halt!  (...zu meinem Nick...)



hoffentlich ist dein ar§ch auch wie dein nick.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

Wieso rennt denn die Zeit gerade so???


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> hoffentlich ist dein ar§ch auch wie dein nick.



klar, da kommt der Faden raus!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mal was anderes....
> was haltet ihr davon...
> BIKEN IM IDSTEINER RAUM ??
> 
> ...so am Wochenende...



wär ich voll dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> klar, da kommt der Faden raus!



außerdem ist auf dem 9er Torque auch `n SLR!


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der paßt halt!  (...zu meinem Nick...)



Wie Nick .... haste dich entschieden


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie Nick .... haste dich entschieden



 Steh` grad auf`m Schlauch und fahr mal `nen Stück zur Seite.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Steh` grad auf`m Schlauch und fahr mal `nen Stück zur Seite.



Welches Rad du dir zulegst .... oder bezieht sich Nick auf deinen Nicknamen ??


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wär ich voll dafür



wie gesagt ich ja auch

aber er äußert sich ja keiner...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> außerdem ist auf dem 9er Torque auch `n SLR!



Ja, aber der T1 (der den ich auch hab) und das is n anderer als der den du bestellt hast


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich ja auch
> 
> aber er äußert sich ja keiner...



guckst du



Maggo schrieb:


> der crazy hatte vor langer zeit mal was gepostet was ich mir mit dem schwarzen gerne anschauen würde. ansonsten kenn ich mich in der ecke nicht aus (also so wie überall) und würde das ggf. mal ändern wollen.


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> guckst du



genau!


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> guckst du





Maggo schrieb:


> genau!



vuuull krass  


@CR ichse kenne alle krassen trails rund um idstein  *hoffe un galub ich zumindest*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2008)

ich wär aber dafür das wir das auf trockenes Wetter verschieben, da machen auch die Lenzhahner/Idsteiner "Schlüsselstellen" mehr Spass


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> * galub ich zumindest*



glaub ich nicht  es gibt sicher noch einiges was wir (ja, auch du) nicht kennen  aber das heißt ja nur das wirs noch kennenlernen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Januar 2008)

ich verzieh mich mal in meine Spielwiese  alleine  also, gute Nacht ihr Leutz


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Januar 2008)

hab mal was mögliches für Idstein ins magig maps reingeklopft un der sagt mitden schönesten stell ca 30km un 600hm

damit verzieh ich mich mal
[email protected]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2008)

Ebenfalls GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2008)

Leute gerade gesehen:

Die Taunusplauscher sind nicht mehr auf Platz 1  

Strengt Euch mal ein bisschen mehr an!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute gerade gesehen:
> 
> Die Taunusplauscher sind nicht mehr auf Platz 1
> 
> Strengt Euch mal ein bisschen mehr an!!



doch, doch, wir sind auf Platz 1!  Die müssen aber ordentlich nachgetragen haben. Als ich gestern, oder vorgestern schaute, waren sie noch 200 WPPs hinter uns...


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab mal was mögliches für Idstein ins magig maps reingeklopft un der sagt mitden schönesten stell ca 30km un 600hm
> 
> damit verzieh ich mich mal
> [email protected]



Schick`s mir mal per Mail!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ja, aber der T1 (der den ich auch hab) und das is n anderer als der den du bestellt hast



weiÃ ich doch... auÃerdem wÃ¼rde ich wenn, dann 300â¬ weniger ausgeben.


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Welches Rad du dir zulegst .... oder bezieht sich Nick auf deinen Nicknamen ??



Nick war Nickname... Im Moment bin ich von Ausstattung und Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis des Canyon Torque ES 8 begeistert!


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2008)

moin !

wetterlage zur gewohnten zeit : frisch im schatten und netter gegenwind  
hier in höchst allerdings aktuell *+0,12 °C*


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2008)

Moin, Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... Als ich gestern, oder vorgestern schaute, waren sie noch 200 WPPs hinter uns...



Ebend 

Also haut mal 'rein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich wär aber dafür das wir das auf trockenes Wetter verschieben, da machen auch die Lenzhahner/Idsteiner "Schlüsselstellen" mehr Spass



 Ich würde gerne 'mal 'ne Runde in Eurer Ecke fahren, aber bitte etwas später in diesem Jahr, da ich momentan am w/e etwas auf Almut Rücksicht nehmen möchte...


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2008)

Moin moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> ........ später in diesem Jahr, da ich momentan am w/e etwas auf Almut Rücksicht nehmen möchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2008)

Morsche,

seit gestern Morgen hat der Wind noch deutlich zugenommen. Habe 5min (10%) weniger als gestern gebraucht!  Bedauerlicherweise hatte der Wind gestern Abend/Nacht nicht, wie sonst oft üblich, nachgelassen. 

Die Plus-Temperatur in Höchst kann ich kaum glauben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2008)

... ich hatte einen schönen eiskalten Gegenwind aus östlichen Richtungen


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich hatte einen schönen eiskalten Gegenwind aus östlichen Richtungen



Ja, zwischen Hofheim und Biebrich bläst er aus NO. Gestern Abend hatte ich `nen Knopf im Ohr und war zu Hause naß geschwitzt. Hatte keine Lust langsam zu fahren und noch `nen WPP zu ergattern. Seit gestern Morgen habe ich leider auch Halsschmerzen und leichten Husten!  Wenn da mal nicht was im Anflug ist...


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2008)

aufwachen ihr Schlafmützen 

Hier was für die , die sich quälen wollen unter euch 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4351050#post4351050

Post 22 und Post 24 fand ich mal nett als Idee für den Sommer 2008


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aufwachen ihr Schlafmützen
> 
> Hier was für die , die sich quälen wollen unter euch
> 
> ...



Ok!  Bei `ner nachgefahrenen Tour ohne Guide, wäre ein GPS-Track natürlich super!


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok!  Bei `ner nachgefahrenen Tour ohne Guide, wäre ein GPS-Track natürlich super!


 
Karte und Kompass 

etwas Abenteuer muss sein


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Karte und Kompass
> 
> etwas Abenteuer muss sein



Alter Nostalgiker!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Karte und Kompass
> 
> etwas Abenteuer muss sein



Sind wahrscheinlich auch die Gadgets, die man meistens bei menschlichen Skeletten im hochalpinen Bereich findet


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sind wahrscheinlich auch die Gadgets, die man meistens bei menschlichen Skeletten im hochalpinen Bereich findet


 
Und nachfolgende Genarationen Grübeln was man wohl damit getan hat.

1. wilde Tiere verscheuchen
2. Musik hören
3. Feuer machen
4. das komische Metallgestell dirigieren 
5. to be continued


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2008)

Metallgestell???


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Januar 2008)

guuude
was ein tag...
bis 14 uhr gearbeitet
dann direkt Sternsingeraktion 2008 
heut mach ICH nichts mehr


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Metallgestell???


 
oder Tupperware


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuude
> was ein tag...
> bis 14 uhr gearbeitet
> dann direkt Sternsingeraktion 2008
> heut mach ICH nichts mehr



boa, wenn ich dir erzähl was ich heut alles NICHT gemacht habe wirste neidisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oder Tupperware



Plastic Bertrand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> boa, wenn ich dir erzähl was ich heut alles NICHT gemacht habe wirste neidisch.



erzähl 


war ja heut auch wieder klasse auf der arbeit...
Cheffe kam, ja wir reden gleich nochmal wegenn mittags arbeiten
20min später war er weg   oh man


un ich bin heut stapelgabler... eh gabelstapler gefahrn   macht spaß


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> un ich bin heut stapelgabler... eh gabelstapler gefahrn   macht spaß


 
Erst machst du die Landstrassen in Hessen unsicher und jetzt gehts auch noch auf der Arbeit auf die Piste 

bin ja weit weg


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Erst machst du die Landstrassen in Hessen unsicher und jetzt gehts auch noch auf der Arbeit auf die Piste
> 
> bin ja weit weg


----------



## Friendlyman (3. Januar 2008)

hat morgen jemand Zeit und Lust auf biken??
dachte ab Kelkheim


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> erzähl
> 
> 
> war ja heut auch wieder klasse auf der arbeit...
> ...



in diesem zusammenhang verweise ich gerne auf den film vom staplerfahrer klaus. mein lieblingsanshaungsobjekt für meine azubis zum thema a****sicherheit.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> in diesem zusammenhang verweise ich gerne auf den film vom staplerfahrer klaus. mein lieblingsanshaungsobjekt für meine azubis zum thema a****sicherheit.



rat ma wer da den hauptdarsteller gespielt hat   

 bei uns hüpfen aber nur 2 Mitarbeiter rum, nich wie bei Klaus (meine Kollegin, oder die andere un ich)


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Januar 2008)

hat jemand morgen nachmittag ioder samstag vormittag  lust zum biken..?
könnte da vllt frei bekommen


----------



## Arachne (3. Januar 2008)

So, höre heute mal pünktlich auf!  (Muß noch zur Apotheke...) 

Habe morgen auch frei.  Mittags wird bei uns die Heizung abgelesen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Januar 2008)

so ich geh pennen!
[email protected]


----------



## Zilli (3. Januar 2008)

ei guuude Obend,


Arachne schrieb:


> ... Im Moment bin ich von Ausstattung und Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis des Canyon Torque ES 8 begeistert!


Wenn ich mich damals nicht ins Speci verknallt hätte, wäre es so etwas geworden ... oder budgetbedingt das ES 7. 
Wenn's lieferbar ist ... wenn nicht jetzt wann dann ?



Vllt. könnten wir alle für 2 Monate ein Stillhalteabkommen vereinbaren, bevor wieder über Versenderbikes abgezogen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2008)

ich muss in dieser hinsicht wohl eh das maul halten, schließlich ist mein tolles von leidenschaftlich geführter hand im schönen kanada handgeblasenes individualstück schon wieder am bobbes......und "nein" es lag weder an der fahrtechnik noch an sonst irgendwelchen von mir beeinflussbaren faktoren. also los gerd, dann höhrt das gejammer endlich auf


----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so ich geh pennen!
> [email protected]



dich hat wohl der esel im galopp verloren. es ist gerade mal acht.....und ich dacht ich wär ne krasse penneule.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2008)

gudn abnd!

@ gerd: auch wenn du mich ja immer gehänselt hast, ich würd dir trotzdem ein Canyon gönnen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Januar 2008)

so, ich verzieh mich auch mal ins Bett, schreibt ja eh keiner

gute Nacht


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,

hier geht es ja richtig zivilisiert ab. 
Morgen und am WE werde ich nicht fahren können.  Langsam wird das Treppensteigen schon anstrengend. 

GN8 ihrs


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen 

Uiihhh was hat dich denn so früh aus de Federn getrieben?


----------



## Miss H (4. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben alle, 

ich schreibe wieder mit zwei Händen und habe Mühe dran zu denken, dass es Groß- und Kleinschreibung gibt.

Meine beiden Senioren haben sich gerappelt, meine Mutter ißt wieder und geht ohne ihr Wägelchen im Flur auf und ab und mein Schwiegervater macht schon wieder Witze - so sind sie halt, unsere lieben Alten...
Bin in den letzten paar Tagen knapp 2000 km gafahren, das gäbe WWP's ...

Nun bin ich noch eine Woche krank gaschrieben und werde langsam ein Aufbautrainig beginnen, an Almut herzliche Grüße


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> Almut herzliche Grüße



Morgen,

werde ich ausrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen Euch allen


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

Auch wenn die Kinder die Ferien wirklich brauchen, hoffentlich ist bald wieder Schule.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen und Grüsse an die Rekonvaleszenten 



Ich habe uber diese ganzen Feiertagsschlemmereien 3 Kilo zugenommen


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen und Grüsse an die Rekonvaleszenten
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe uber diese ganzen Feiertagsschlemmereien 3 Kilo zugenommen



Ich habe keine Waage!


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Waage!


 

Ok, dann ein Guertelloch  

Ich glaube ich muss am WE Radfahren anstellen von Snowboarden einplanen ......


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ok, dann ein Guertelloch
> 
> ......


Das ist bei mir normal im Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

Ich hol mir mal meinen Kaffee......


----------



## ratte (4. Januar 2008)

Morgen allerseits und ein frohes neues Jahr allen zusammen. 

@Missy und Almut
Weiterhin gute Besserung.

@mzaskar
Kannst doch ruhig Snowboarden gehen, nur statt dem Lift läufst Du halt hoch...
...sehr effektiv, kann ich Dir sagen.


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgen allerseits und ein frohes neues Jahr allen zusammen.
> 
> ...................


Hi Ratte,

Dir auch ein schönes Neues.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> @Missy und Almut
> Weiterhin gute Besserung.



Hi Radde, frohes neues Jahr und Danke für die Genesungswünsche, die ich weiterleiten werde.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Morgen allerseits und ein frohes neues Jahr allen zusammen.
> 
> @Missy und Almut
> Weiterhin gute Besserung.
> ...


 
Nee lass mal, sonst liege ich oben auf dem Huegel, jappse nach Luft und muss den Lift nach unten nehmen 

Hoffe du hattest viel Spass beim Ausflug in die Berge


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nee lass mal, sonst liege ich oben auf dem Huegel, jappse nach Luft und muss den Lift nach unten nehmen
> 
> .....


   Du bist unmöglich.


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

Ich werde jetzt mal Frühstück machen, auf den Verdacht hin, dass die Kinder hoffentlich gleich aufstehen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

Also Leute, irgendwie verspüre ich seit gestern auch die Anzeichen der Erkältung, die meinen Filius und Almut plagen...

... habe absolut beschi§§en geschlafen und bin deshalb heute schon mit dem Auto nach FFM


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Du bist unmöglich.


 

Immo sieht es eh nach Radfahren aus, da in den Bergen Fönsturm angesagt ist und die meisten Gebiete die Lifte schliessen oder bereits geschlossen haben 
 Aber mal schauen was das Wetter noch so macht .....


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Uiihhh was hat dich denn so früh aus de Federn getrieben?


mein Hals...



wahltho schrieb:


> Also Leute, irgendwie verspüre ich seit gestern auch die Anzeichen der Erkältung, die meinen Filius und Almut plagen...
> 
> ... habe absolut beschi§§en geschlafen und bin deshalb heute schon mit dem Auto nach FFM


Kaum geschlafen hab` ich vorletzte Nacht, am gestrigen Morgen fing dann auch mein Hals an. Letzte Nacht hab` ich noch weniger geschlafen. Fühle mich gerade wie auf dem Zenit einer Erkältung, natürlich mit allen üblichen Symptomen.  Hervorzuheben wären super gemeine Gliederschmerzen, erstickungsanfallähnliche Schluckbeschwerden, brutale Schmerzen beim Husten, Kopfweh. (geile Formulierung!  ) Frage mich wieso ich es schaffe hier zu tippen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ...
> Vllt. könnten wir alle für 2 Monate ein Stillhalteabkommen vereinbaren, bevor wieder über Versenderbikes abgezogen wird





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> @ gerd: auch wenn du mich ja immer gehänselt hast, ich würd dir trotzdem ein Canyon gönnen



Ich hatte höchstens mitgehänselt, wie andere auch gerne über mein Tupperbike mithänseln. 

Ich hab` halt kein Auto und wenn dann was am Bike wäre, würde es ziemlich lange dauern, bis ich es zurück hätte...


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben alle,
> 
> ich schreibe wieder mit zwei Händen und habe Mühe dran zu denken, dass es Groß- und Kleinschreibung gibt.
> 
> ...



Schön, dass es ihnen und Dir besser geht!  Weiterhin gute Besserumng!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kaum geschlafen hab` ich vorletzte Nacht, am gestrigen Morgen fing dann auch mein Hals an. Letzte Nacht hab` ich noch weniger geschlafen. Fühle mich gerade wie auf dem Zenit einer Erkältung, natürlich mit allen üblichen Symptomen.  Hervorzuheben wären super gemeine Gliederschmerzen, erstickungsanfallähnliche Schluckbeschwerden, brutale Schmerzen beim Husten, Kopfweh. (geile Formulierung!  ) Frage mich wieso ich es schaffe hier zu tippen...



Na denne Gute Besserung 

... ganz so schlimm ist es bei mir noch nicht, aber ich werde hier heute früh den Abgang machen...  

... Biken ist heute wohl nicht, höchstens etwas Hantel-Training vor der Glotze


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte höchstens mitgehänselt, wie andere auch gerne über mein Tupperbike mithänseln.
> 
> Ich hab` halt kein Auto und wenn dann was am Bike wäre, würde es ziemlich lange dauern, bis ich es zurück hätte...


 
Aber du hast dann doch noch deine TW  oder willst du die etwa einschmelzen?

Edit: Gute Besserung und schneide nicht so auf mit deinem Schnupfen


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> nur statt dem Lift läufst Du halt hoch...
> ...sehr effektiv, kann ich Dir sagen.



Wer läuft denn schon die Piste rauf  immer dieser Fitnesswahn


----------



## ratte (4. Januar 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wer läuft denn schon die Piste rauf  immer dieser Fitnesswahn


Hatte gar nicht so ausgesehen, als ob Du das aus Fitnessgründen gemacht hast.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Edit: Gute Besserung und schneide nicht so auf mit deinem Schnupfen



Muß mal meiner Männerrolle gerecht werden:

Weiß einer, wohin man sich für eine aktive Sterbehilfe wenden kann?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Na in die Schweiz,...


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2008)

Ich mache so etwas nur um Leuten beizustehen die aus dem Lift gefallen sind oder gefallen wurden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber du hast dann doch noch deine TW  oder willst du die etwa einschmelzen?
> ...



Wenn, dann sind doch immer beide kaputt! Frag` z.B. den Fux... 

Außerdem kann ich, habe ich mich erst mal an die Enduro gewöhnt, sicherlich keine Trails mehr mit meinem Tupper fahren! Gibt es hier auch Beispiele für...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber du hast dann doch noch deine TW  oder willst du die etwa einschmelzen?



Bitte nicht die Abkürzung TW verwenden, weil dies zu ungewollten Verwechselungen führen könnte


----------



## Roter Hirsch (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muß mal meiner Männerrolle gerecht werden:
> 
> Weiß einer, wohin man sich für eine aktive Sterbehilfe wenden kann?



AUCH in die Schweiz...............


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na in die Schweiz,...


 
Ich kann schubsen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na in die Schweiz,...





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> AUCH in die Schweiz...............



Zwei Dumme,...


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß einer, wohin man sich für eine aktive Sterbehilfe wenden kann?



*http://www.dignitas.ch/*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich mache so etwas nur um Leuten beizustehen die aus dem Lift gefallen sind oder gefallen wurden


 
Wer macht den sowas


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kann schubsen



Dazu mußt Du mich aber erstmal kriegen!  Im Augenblick wäre es allerdings zu einfach...


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na in die Schweiz,...





Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> AUCH in die Schweiz...............





Hopi schrieb:


> *http://www.dignitas.ch/*



Gehört das zur Allgemeinbildung??? 

Bin immer wieder baff, mit welchem Wissen hier geglänzt wird!


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dazu mußt Du mich aber erstmal kriegen!  Im Augenblick wäre es allerdings zu einfach...


 
Ich muss nur meinen Rucksack abwerfen und schon fliege ich die Berge hoch, wirst sehen 

Und ausserdem kenne ich die Abkürzungen in den Bergen und warte hinter der Kehre auf Dich


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gehört das zur Allgemeinbildung???
> 
> Bin immer wieder baff, mit welchem Wissen hier geglänzt wird!


 
*Ja !!!!*


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Ja !!!!*


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich muss nur meinen Rucksack abwerfen und schon fliege ich die Berge hoch, wirst sehen


Da mußt Du mit dem Rucksack aber gut zielen!  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Und ausserdem kenne ich die Abkürzungen in den Bergen und warte hinter der Kehre auf Dich


Tunnel?   

Weiter so, lachen ist gesund!


----------



## Hopi (4. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer macht den sowas



Kommt schon mal vor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gehört das zur Allgemeinbildung???



Ich denke wenn man sich einigermassen für gesellschaftspolitische Entwicklungen interessiert, gehört das Wissen über die Kontroverse Diskussion der Sterbehilfe und den zugehörigen Alternativen für Betroffene im benachbarten Ausland schon zur Allgemeinbildung


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn man sich einigermassen für gesellschaftspolitische Entwicklungen interessiert, gehört das Wissen über die Kontroverse Diskussion der Sterbehilfe und den zugehörigen Alternativen für Betroffene im benachbarten Ausland schon zur Allgemeinbildung


 
Zu erwähnen wäre hier noch, dass die Sterbehilfe (Aktiv) in derSchweiz erlaubt ist. 
Ein Problem das in der Schweiz immer wieder diskutiert wird, bezieht sich jedoch auf das direkte Umfeld einer von z.B. Dignitas genutzten Wohnung. 
Oftmals fühlen sich die Nachbarn gestört.

S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zu erwähnen wäre hier noch, dass die Sterbehilfe (Aktiv) in derSchweiz erlaubt ist.



Das meinte ich mit den Alternativen im benachbarten Ausland


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

Mist, schon wieder wurde ich verführt .....

http://www.davos.ch/pisten-gebiete-001-00020000-de.htm#4


..... doch eher ein SB WE in den Bergen einzulegen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> dich hat wohl der esel im galopp verloren. es ist gerade mal acht.....und ich dacht ich wär ne krasse penneule.



bin seit einer Wochen nem Buch vertieft un geh immer schon um 8 ins Bett, uum dann bis halb 12 zu lesen  

übrigens: 
ei gude wie!


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn, dann sind doch immer beide kaputt! Frag` z.B. den Fux...



stimmt  

wer braucht denn hier sterbehilfe


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> wer braucht denn hier sterbehilfe


 
Arachne hat die Nasen verstaucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wer braucht denn hier sterbehilfe



Gerdi ist mal wieder so weit...


----------



## wissefux (4. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Arachne hat die Nasen verstaucht





wahltho schrieb:


> Gerdi ist mal wieder so weit...



na denn sollte er mal wieder den hubbel fahren


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> na denn sollte er mal wieder den hubbel fahren



Stimmt, so geht`s auch.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin seit einer Wochen nem Buch vertieft un geh immer schon um 8 ins Bett, uum dann bis halb 12 zu lesen
> 
> übrigens:
> ei gude wie!



An welcher Stelle bist Du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Kommt schon mal vor


So einer bist Du.  


wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> wer braucht denn hier sterbehilfe



Ein Mann ist krank und dann auch noch Arachne. 
Jetzt geht es mir wieder gut. 


Gute Besserung an alle die es brauchen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle bist Du denn?



Seite 528  

die wollen im nächsten kapitel bei gringotts einbrechen 

bin ein langsamer leser 
ich genieße das buch


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Seite 528
> 
> die wollen im nächsten kapitel bei gringotts einbrechen
> 
> ...



Den Einbruch fand ich überraschend (unvorhersehbar) und kurzweilig.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Seite 528
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


 
Bücher kann man geniessen???? Dachte immer man liest ein Buch


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn, dann sind doch immer beide kaputt! Frag` z.B. den Fux...
> 
> Außerdem kann ich, habe ich mich erst mal an die Enduro gewöhnt, sicherlich keine Trails mehr mit meinem Tupper fahren! Gibt es hier auch Beispiele für...



nein gibt es nicht. ich fahre mit dem stumpi auch trails und es geht hervorragend. halt etwas ruppiger.


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bücher kann man geniessen???? Dachte immer man liest ein Buch



können auch geraucht werden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

So, schon zu Hause 

Spikes sind eingefahren, jetzt gilt es nur noch den Kalten Kasten zu inspizieren und ggf noch mal zum SM zu springen 

TrallaliTrallala das Wochenend ist da


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Den Einbruch fand ich überraschend (unvorhersehbar) und kurzweilig.



ich find den 7er irgentwie bis jetzt ganz cool  vorallem spannend


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2008)

ei gude!



Maggo schrieb:


> nein gibt es nicht. ich fahre mit dem stumpi auch trails und es geht hervorragend. halt etwas ruppiger.



ich fahr sogar mit meinem Liege-HT noch Trails 



Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte höchstens mitgehänselt, wie andere auch gerne über mein Tupperbike mithänseln.
> 
> *war nicht als Vorwurf gemeint *
> 
> Ich hab` halt kein Auto und wenn dann was am Bike wäre, würde es ziemlich lange dauern, bis ich es zurück hätte...



was sollte dran sein das es wirklich zu Canyon müsste? Gibt hier doch genug Schrauber mit teilweiße extrem guter Werkzeugausrüstung  Zaunpfalwink zu Thomas


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> nein gibt es nicht. ich fahre mit dem stumpi auch trails und es geht hervorragend. halt etwas ruppiger.





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> ich fahr sogar mit meinem Liege-HT noch Trails
> ...



Ja, ja, aber trotzdem!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was sollte dran sein das es wirklich zu Canyon müsste? Gibt hier doch genug Schrauber mit teilweiße extrem guter Werkzeugausrüstung  Zaunpfalwink zu Thomas



 Selbst ist der Biker


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ja, aber trotzdem!



... total übertrieben  ...

... ich hab' aber auch noch nie erlebt, dass Einer so ein Geschi§§ um den Kauf eines Bikes gemacht hat


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> was sollte dran sein das es wirklich zu Canyon müsste? Gibt hier doch genug Schrauber mit teilweiße extrem guter Werkzeugausrüstung  Zaunpfalwink zu Thomas



Ist die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint? Hier geht doch an den Bikes alle NAS lang ebbes kaputt. Und zwar nicht nur Verschleißartikel. So lange ich dann Garantie drauf hab`, möchte ich die Reperatur auch bezahlt bekommen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint? Hier geht doch an den Bikes alle NAS lang ebbes kaputt. Und zwar nicht nur Verschleißartikel. So lange ich dann Garantie drauf hab`, möchte ich die Reperatur auch bezahlt bekommen!



Gerd, dann betreib' mal Ursachenforschung und stell' Dir aber mal die Frage, warum Dir das passiert - Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann mir das das letzte Mal passiert ist, dass an meinen Bikes etwas ausser Verschleissartikeln oder Gewaltschaden kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerd, dann betreib' mal Ursachenforschung und stell' Dir aber mal die Frage, warum Dir das passiert - Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann mir das das letzte Mal passiert ist, dass an meinen Bikes etwas ausser Verschleissartikeln oder Gewaltschaden kaputt gegangen ist



Jetzt mÃ¼Ãte ich auch fragen: Ist die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint?! 

1. Ich bin schwerer als Du
2. Ich fahre ruppigere Trails/Treppen/AbsÃ¤tze
3. Ich kann mir nicht wirklich ein Zweitbike fÃ¼r 5.000â¬ leisten

Frag` den Maggo mal nach der Ursache weshalb er mittlerweile alle drei Achsbolzen seiner Wippe zerbrochen hat.  Ich nutze das Bike bestimmungsgemÃ¤Ã!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt mÃ¼Ãte ich auch fragen: Ist die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint?!



Ja, aber immer  



Arachne schrieb:


> 1. Ich bin schwerer als Du



Mit Deinen roundabout 80 kg liegst Du auch nur im mittleren Bereich



Arachne schrieb:


> 2. Ich fahre ruppigere Trails/Treppen/AbsÃ¤tze



Auch nur sehr bedingt - Du wÃ¼rdest ein FR auch nicht wirklich bestimmungsgemÃ¤Ã nutzen 



Arachne schrieb:


> 3. Ich kann mir nicht wirklich ein Zweitbike fÃ¼r 5.000â¬ leisten



Das ist wohl ein ganz anderes Thema und Du solltest Dich wirklich fragen, ob Du sooooooo furchtbar dringend unbedingt derzeit ein solches Bike brauchst 



Arachne schrieb:


> Frag` den Maggo mal nach der Ursache weshalb er mittlerweile alle drei Achsbolzen seiner Wippe zerbrochen hat.



Das ist m.E. ein ganz klarer Konstruktions-/QualitÃ¤tsfehler, aber Maggo brÃ¤uchte vllt. sogar auf Grund seines Konstitutionstypus einen stabileren Hobel. Ohne Maggo zu nahe treten zu wollen, ist er aber wohl um einiges schwerer als Du



> Ich nutze das Bike bestimmungsgemÃ¤Ã!



 Ãbertreib' mal nicht soviel hÃ¤rter/ruppiger als ich fÃ¤hrst Du auch nicht  

Trotz all meiner Ressentiments ggÃ¼. Carbon bei Bikes, geht Dein derzeitiges Bike geht meiner Meinung in erster Linie auf Grund der hohen Laufleistung so hÃ¤ufig kaputt...

... ein Freund von mir ist mal drei Jahre lang mit einen 3 Liter Polo jeden Tag von Bonn nach Frankfurt zur Arbeit geschrubbt, was meinst Du, was der alles an Defekten hatte. Da hat VW zum Schluss nix mehr auf Kulanz gemacht, weil er mit seiner KM-Leistung ausserhalb jeder Kulanzgrenzen lag 


Wenn Deine Logik, der ich aber nicht zustimme, lautet: Ich habe derzeit kein Geld um mir das Enduro-Bike zu kaufen, dass qualitativ gut genug ist, um im Dauerbetrieb zu halten und deshalb muss ich damit rechnen, dass es hÃ¤ufiger kaputt geht und daher sollte die Werkstatt in der NÃ¤he sein, dann wirst Du mit diesem Bike m.E. keine Freude haben. FÃ¼r Dich wÃ¤re es doch schon ein Umstand, ein Bike zu Mainbike nach FFM zu schaffen  

Aktivier' doch einfach fÃ¼r die Fahrten zur Arbeit dein altes Hardtail und nutz' Deine Tupperware fÃ¼r Touren. Das ist die mit Abstand kostengÃ¼nstigste Variante 

... und spar' derweil auf das Enduro Deiner TrÃ¤ume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt mÃ¼Ãte ich auch fragen: Ist die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint?!
> 
> 1. Ich bin schwerer als Du *ich hab mit Rucksack dein Gewicht, der Ralph is noch schwerer*
> 2. Ich fahre ruppigere Trails/Treppen/AbsÃ¤tze *mit einem Race-Bike, bei mir ging auch nur die Gabel kaputt weil sie wohl nicht fÃ¼r die FahrweiÃe gedacht war, das war das einzige was ich je bei Canyon machen musste (vom Lagerschaden am Hinterrad abgesehen)*
> ...



Maggos Bike ist eine Fehlkonsturkion, das ist schade und dumm gelaufen, trotzdem bekommt der die Bolzen doch zugeschickt und kann selbst umschrauben.

Das Torque geht jetzt ins dritte Jahr, sollte also erprobt sein. Der Ralph fÃ¤hrt es, wiegt einiges mehr als du und schont es sicher nicht, ich fahre es auch, wiege mit Rucksack soviel wie du und schone es auch nicht unbedingt. Das einzige was ich am Torque bisher hatte sind LÃ¶cher im Schlauch gewesen und ein sich auflÃ¶sender Ergon Griff. Ich weiÃ wirklich nicht warum du meinst stÃ¤ndig zurÃ¼ck zu Canyon zu mÃ¼ssen, komme mir langsam etwas verÃ¤ppelt vor, du brauchst doch sonst zum Reifen aufpumpen keinen HÃ¤ndler


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aktivier' doch einfach für die Fahrten zur Arbeit dein altes Hardtail und nutz' Deine Tupperware für Touren. Das ist die mit Abstand kostengünstigste Variante



100% agree  das frage ich mich sowieso schon die ganze Zeit...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Maggos Bike ist eine Fehlkonsturkion, das ist schade und dumm gelaufen, trotzdem bekommt der die Bolzen doch zugeschickt und kann selbst umschrauben...
> 
> ... Ich weiß wirklich nicht warum du meinst ständig zurück zu Canyon zu müssen,  ...



 Ebenfalls 100% Agree, ich gehe auch davon aus, dass ein Canyon halten würde...

... natürlich muss es kein Hobel für 5.000 Euro sein


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

Meins hält auch  .....

trotz des permanent umgeschalten Hüft- und Bauchgurtes 

.....heisst nicht Canyon sondern Cube und gibt es im Handel


----------



## Zilli (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist die Frage wirklich ernst gemeint? Hier geht doch an den Bikes alle NAS lang ebbes kaputt. Und zwar nicht nur Verschleißartikel. ...


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel *carstenimglück*  und bisher war beim CR doch nur die Lyrik problematisch, weil's eben die Lyrik war (oder habe ich noch etwas verpasst ? 
EDIT: man muß doch alle Beiträge erst bis zum Schluss lesen, um nicht völlig daneben zu liegen )


----------



## Zilli (4. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel *carstenimglück*  und bisher war beim CR doch nur die Lyrik problematisch, weil's eben die Lyrik war (oder habe ich noch etwas verpasst ?
> EDIT: man muß doch alle Beiträge erst bis zum Schluss lesen, um nicht völlig daneben zu liegen )


... und ich bin auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht und wetteifere mitunter, ob ich oder das Bike zuerst die Bodenprobe nimmt  ...

1. fettes Selbstzitat


----------



## Zilli (4. Januar 2008)

.... seid's alle am Biken  bin erst vor ner Stunde von der A***** zurück.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> .... seid's alle am Biken  bin erst vor ner Stunde von der A***** zurück.



'Ne heute nix biken, da ich auch etwas Maladiere...

... jetzt gibt's das Bourne Ultimatum auf DVD


----------



## wondermike (4. Januar 2008)

Der Gerdi stellt sich ja echt an, als müsste er das Bike heiraten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch gerade wieder nach Hause gekommen. Aber nicht von der Ar...., upps beinahe, A*****, sondern vom Vergnügen. Ich war Laufen. 
Mit MP3 Player im Ohr ist man ja total lahm.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mit MP3 Player im Ohr ist man ja total lahm.



 Haste Kuschelrock gehört oder was?


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Haste Kuschelrock gehört oder was?



Ach, deswegen......


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 'Ne heute nix biken, da ich auch etwas Maladiere...
> 
> ... jetzt gibt's das Bourne Ultimatum auf DVD



Bei mir gibt es am Abend "Blade Runner"


----------



## caroka (4. Januar 2008)

Am Popo Kuschelrock....da fällt mir ein..........ich hab ja noch ein Liebesroman. 
Bis bald.


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

Ojeojeoje...  also:

Meine Traumenduro gibt es leider nicht. Ich hätte mir das Bionicon Supershuttle gekauft, wenn es das in meiner Größe gäbe. Meine nächste Wahl wäre das Lapierre Spicy gewesen. Gibt es auch nicht in meiner Größe...

Das HT zu reaktivieren ist für mich überhaupt keine Alternative. Ich habe dort eine viel schlechtere Sitzposition, bin nach der Nutzung noch viel verspannter.

Und glaub` mir Thomas, ich habe tatsächlich mal darüber nachgedacht, ob ich eine Enduro brauche, bevor ich den Wunsch äußerte!   

Die ersten beiden Bolzen wurden dem Maggo zugeschickt. Für den dritten mußte er hinfahren. Meinen Hobel mußte ich wegen des Rahmens, des Tretlagers, des Hinterbaus, der Gabel und der Laufräder jeweils zum Händler bringen. Das waren alles Garantiefälle, für die ich zum Händler mußte. Und das hat nichts mit Aufpumpen, Reifen wechseln, Schaltung einstellen, oder Laufräder zentrieren zu tun. 

hkn und Carsten fahren längst nicht so häufig, wie ich damit fahren würde. Deswegen sind sie trotz ihres Mehrgewichtes nicht unbedingt zum Vergleich geeignet. Und Crazy: Ich trage auch einen Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2008)

am meiner Lyrik is nix weiter, ich hab die Coil mit Uturn, nicht die 2-step


----------



## Friendlyman (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leuts,
darf ich mal fragen welche Bolzen immer an Maggos Rad kaputt gehen.
Gruß und schönes WE
von Wolfgang


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2008)

Die Bolzen die den Hinterbau über die Lager mit dem Hauptrahmen, bzw der Wippe verbinden (bei seinem Rocky Slayer, nicht beim Spezi)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... jetzt gibt's das Bourne Ultimatum auf DVD



Kommt absolut voll MONSTER MEGA FETT, der absolut beste Teil der Trilogie


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Januar 2008)

@ Gerd: meine Gabel habe ich per Post zu Canyon geschickt, nach 2 wochen war sie wieder bei mir und solange würde es dein Trek wohl noch tun falls wirklich mal was ist. Du kannst natürlich auch das doppelte bezahlen und dafür dann zum Händler gehen können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

... fast noch fetter als meine Selbstzitate


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und glaub` mir Thomas, ich habe tatsächlich mal darüber nachgedacht, ob ich eine Enduro brauche, bevor ich den Wunsch äußerte!



Das Du denkst, bevor Du Dich äußerst, hat glaube ich hier auch keiner bestritten... 

(Zumindest keiner, der im Plauscher-Fred generell und überhaupt noch Postenden )

Aber ich sag' zu dem ganzen Thema jetzt wirklich aboult nix mehr, weil ich finde, dass das echt langsam überstrapaziert ist...

... ist vielleicht aber auch einfach so 'ne Art Selbstmeditation von Dir "Mein zukünftiges Enduro und ich"   

P.S: Aber immer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

... ach so: Rechnet am w/e bike-mässig mal lieber nicht mit mir. Ich will asap wieder 100% fit werden und werde daher allenfalls Indoor-Cyclen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Januar 2008)

... und ich sach' dann präventiv auch schonmal GN8 

@Gerd: Träum schön von Deinem neuen Enduro


----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Du denkst, bevor Du Dich äußerst, hat glaube ich hier auch keiner bestritten...
> 
> (Zumindest keiner, der im Plauscher-Fred generell und überhaupt noch Postenden )
> 
> ...



Dadurch, dass ich das Thema Enduro hier ab und an angesprochen habe, habe ich schon richtig viele gute Infos erhalten!!   Mir hilft das jedenfalls meiner Entscheidungsfindung und ich bin da allen Beitragenden super dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und ich sach' dann präventiv auch schonmal GN8
> 
> @Gerd: Träum schön von Deinem neuen Enduro



Gute Nacht! 

...und wie schön, dass Du das mit dem nix mehr zum Thema Enduro sagen nicht so ernst gemeint hast!


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kommt absolut voll MONSTER MEGA FETT, der absolut beste Teil der Trilogie



.........mir mal ausleihen???!!!


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> hkn und Carsten fahren längst nicht so häufig, wie ich damit fahren würde. Deswegen sind sie trotz ihres Mehrgewichtes nicht unbedingt zum Vergleich geeignet. Und Crazy: Ich trage auch einen Rucksack.



das ist bestimmt richtig. ich glaube das bei dir auf grund der hohen laufleistung soviel kaputt geht. klar bin ich nicht so ein vielfahrer wie ihr alle, aber habe auch in dem ersten jahr auf den hobel 3500 km gefahren. 

mängel: dämpfer - war aber ein fox problem. termin mit canyon gemacht. hingefahren, dämpfer innerhalb von ner halben stunde repariert und auch noch ne kostenlose dämpferabstimmung bekommen.

ansonsten bis auf gerissene speichen am hinterrad, die man vielleicht auf nicht optimale wahl der felgen schieben könnte, war sonst eigentlich nix. die lagerschale am fox-dämpfer hatte sich auch mal ausgeschlagen. wurde aber bei dem oben genannten service gleich mitgemacht.

denke für das geld wirste kaum etwas mit ähnlicher ausstattung bekommen. sicherlich sind die rahmen nicht highend wie nicolai, santa cruz oder so, aber auch nicht so schlecht das du mit dem rad nicht 2-3 jahre spaß haben kannst. du hast 5 jahre oder so garantie auf den rahmen - sollte also für dich reichen und die 100 km nach koblenz kannste bestimmt im fall der fälle mal schnell z.b. mit dem thomas hin huschen.

wer nicht soviel geld für ein bike hat bzw. ausgeben will und die grundlegenden dinge selbst machen kann, ist mit einem canyon bestimmt nicht schlecht beraten.


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Januar 2008)

ach gerd, wenn du mal mit jemand schreiben magst der wirklich ne menge mit nem torque fährt und auch wirkliche touren in den verschiedensten bikerevieren dann schreib mal den thory aus dem forum hier an.

der kann dir bestimmt über die qualität des bikes was sagen. der hat auch mehrere bikes und auch schon das zweite torque.


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2008)

fangen wir mal mit dem spezi an:
das teil ist mittlerweile 3,5 jahre alt und hat 10000km mit sicherlich mehr als der hälfte an geländeeinsatz hinter sich. elementare defete (keine verschleißteile) waren bislang:

1: originalfelge ausgerissen, mehrere speichenrisse - der grund hierfür war schlicht und einfach unzureichend dimensioniertes material. 

2:mehrere abgerissene schaltaugen - hier handelt es sich offensichtlich um einen teufelskreis und schlechte entwicklung seitens des herstellers. den grund habe ich im fotoalbum festgehalten, wenn die stelle einmal geschwächt ist ist da nix mehr von wegen haltbarkeit. der hinterbau wurde damals als er kaum ein viertel jahr alt war auf garantie/kulanz getauscht. 

ansonsten wurden an dem rad nur teile getauscht die entweder verschlissen waren oder einer tuningaktion zum opfer fielen.

das slayer ist wesentlich jünger und hat mich leider auch schon nerven gekostet. die entstandenen schäden sind allerdings bei bikeaction bekannt und nicht nur an meinem rad aufgetreten. ursache ist abweichendes drehmoment an der entsprechenden schraube. hier gebe ich demjenigen die schuld der die kiste zusammengezimmert hat. die gebrochenen schrauben wurden weiterentwickelt und es werden fortan andere eingesetzt die nicht ganz so kritisch auf diese form der toleranz ansprechen. 

ansonsten habe ich wirklich nur bestimmt an die 1000000000000000000schläuche gekillt. hier kann man mir jetzt gerne mangelnde fahrtechnik oder zu hohes körpergewicht vorwerfen. das läßt mich kalt, ich habe mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden und kann auch endlich richtig gut pitstoppen 

zum thema canyon muss ich zugeben, dass ich mir sicherlich wenns das slayer nicht dermaßen günstig gegeben hätte zu einem besuch in koblenz hätte hinreißen lassen. der liebe gerd will so wie ich die sache sehe halt einfach sehr viel für sein geld, was ich so auch verstehe und nachvollziehen kann. zum einen sollte das rad stabil genug sein um materialmordende downhills zu überstehen, andererseits aber leichtfüßig genug um auch noch fast in gewohnt zügiger marnier den gipfel zu erklimmen. dazu muss das rad halt eben auch gewisse geometrische spezifikationen erfüllen, die es aber gerade bei gerds größe von vornherein ausschliessen ein wendiges rad mit agilem handling und dem dafür notwendigen kurzen radstand zu sein. die entscheidung würde mir bei gewichtung auf allen punkten in gleichem maße ähnlich schwer fallen. ich glaube hierauf trifft die vielzitierte bikegrußße "all mountain" am besten zu, gerd will aber was mit 160 fw. da wird man immer abstriche machen müssen und die müssen halt eindeutig aufgewogen werden. ich bin zur zeit auch auf der suche nach nem neuen gefährt und muss mich jetzt auch ähnlichen fragen stellen, alles auf einmal wirds leider nicht geben.


----------



## frax061a (4. Januar 2008)

hey, 
morgen jemand lust zu fahren?so ab hofheim über staufen bis hoch zum feldberg?


----------



## Maggo (4. Januar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach gerd, wenn du mal mit jemand schreiben magst der wirklich ne menge mit nem torque fährt und auch wirkliche touren in den verschiedensten bikerevieren dann schreib mal den thory aus dem forum hier an.
> 
> der kann dir bestimmt über die qualität des bikes was sagen. der hat auch mehrere bikes und auch schon das zweite torque.



oder mal ne sm an den user alfatsentauri schicken. was der mit so nem torque anstellt würde mich letzrtlich völlig überzeugen.........


----------



## habkeinnick (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> oder mal ne sm an den user alfatsentauri schicken. was der mit so nem torque anstellt würde mich letzrtlich völlig überzeugen.........




hihi das haste recht 

du willst schon wieder ein neues bike haben? warum denn?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

Für Gerd & Peter

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4356224&postcount=1

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (5. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> hey,
> morgen jemand lust zu fahren?so ab hofheim über staufen bis hoch zum feldberg?



ok, hat sich schon erledigt. werde meine freundin bis zum staufen hochschieben und dann hoffen das sie bis hoch zum feldberg ausrollt. 

denke das dieses tempo keinem zuzumuten ist daher frage ich erst garnicht nicht ob jemand lust hat mitzukommen.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> ok, hat sich schon erledigt. werde meine freundin bis zum staufen hochschieben und dann hoffen das sie bis hoch zum feldberg ausrollt.
> 
> denke das dieses tempo keinem zuzumuten ist daher frage ich erst garnicht nicht ob jemand lust hat mitzukommen.



ich hatte vor heute ne kleine runde zudrehen und ich hab auch keinen stress damit langsam zu fahren. ich kann nur leider nicht so lang von daher muss ich mich auf ne kleinere runde beschränken, die schwiegermutter hat heute geburtstag.
was deine freundin angeht so solltest du sie auf gar keinen fall irgndwo hochtreiben, so vergeht ihr wahrscheinlich schnleer die lust als dir lieb ist.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hihi das haste recht
> 
> du willst schon wieder ein neues bike haben? warum denn?



nix bike. hat aber auch räder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> oder mal ne sm an den user alfatsentauri schicken. was der mit so nem torque anstellt würde mich letzrtlich völlig überzeugen.........



    lycrahose aufm torque die Straße am Fedli hoch und runter 

MORGEN!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Januar 2008)

so ich geh mal...
die a**** ruft!!
un der fahrleher un der gabelstapler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für Gerd & Peter
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4356224&postcount=1
> 
> Gruss



Hechel-hechel-hechel 

Morsche!

Die Bilder sehen richtig schön nach Singletrails aus!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> oder mal ne sm an den user alfatsentauri schicken. was der mit so nem torque anstellt würde mich letzrtlich völlig überzeugen.........



meinst Du wirklich ich würde mein Gefährt derartig belasten, wie dieser Hardcore-Fahrer?


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> lycrahose aufm torque die Straße am Fedli hoch und runter
> 
> MORGEN!!



Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich wegen eines Torques neu einkleiden würde!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

@hkn: Vielen Dank für die Beschreibung Deiner Erfahrungen mit dem Torque!


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @hkn: Vielen Dank für die Beschreibung Deiner Erfahrungen mit dem Torque!



Gibt es das Torque in deiner Grösse und in einer vernünftige, sprich endlichen Lieferzeit?

Achja

*Guten Morgähn *Ihr Lieben


----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2008)

hey leute, ich hätt da mal ein problem :



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Freut zu hören. Dann wird der Fux ja wieder ein Bergfux.



Schei$$endreck wird der fux  

ich habs einfach net raus, ich bin unfähig    

kettenblattwechsel : null problemo ... 

kette plötzlich zu lang. dank sram kettenschloß auch (fast) kein problem ...

als ich endlich alles fertig hatte und beim 2. versuch auch die kette in der richtigen lage verschlossen hatte, wollte ich zum großen finale das hinterrad wieder einbauen.

jetzt krieg ich das ding aber ums verrecken nicht mehr rein    

was hab ich denn nun schon wieder falsch gemacht   


kann mir vielleicht einer nen entscheidenden tipp geben (zuwahlthoalsrohloffspezialistzwinker) ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> kann mir vielleicht einer nen entscheidenden tipp geben (zuwahlthoalsrohloffspezialistzwinker) ?



Soll ich gleich mal vorbeikommen? Ich muss 'eh jetzt Almut ins Fitness-Studio zur Arbeit gurken  

P.S: Bräuchte dann aber noch Deine Adresse


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin



Wie geht es denn Deiner Nase/Deinem Hals?


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

ei des nas läuft doch. hat er doch neulich erst geschribbe


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2008)

Boah ey....später als des Arachne!

Moin moin,

Wenn ich so raus schaue bin ich froh, heute ein schönes Essen vorbereiten zu können für meine Freundinnen heute Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Boah ey....später als des Arachne!
> 
> Moin moin,
> 
> Wenn ich so raus schaue bin ich froh, heute ein schönes Essen vorbereiten zu können für meine Freundinnen heute Abend.



Was gibt es denn?? Wann kann ich kommen


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es das Torque in deiner Grösse und in einer vernünftige, sprich endlichen Lieferzeit?
> ...



Naja, XL Supershuttle waren 500mm Sitzrohrlänge und beim Torque sind es 542. Ich gehe also von groß genug aus!  Das mit der Lieferzeit ist aber so eine Sache, wurde hier schon oft bemängelt...

Das 301er Liteville (mit `ner 160er Gabel ein Kompromiß zwischen Enduro und Allmountain) hat in der Größe XXL 540mm.


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn?? Wann kann ich kommen


 Du bist meine Freundin?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Du bist meine Freundin?



Na ja nicht direkt  zumindest konnte ich am Morgen nach dem Aufstehen keine anatomischen Veränderungen feststellen 

Kann aber meine Stimme etwas verstellen und die Beine rasieren


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, XL Supershuttle waren 500mm Sitzrohrlänge und beim Torque sind es 542. Ich gehe also von groß genug aus!  Das mit der Lieferzeit ist aber so eine Sache, wurde hier schon oft bemängelt...
> 
> Das 301er Liteville (mit `ner 160er Gabel ein Kompromiß zwischen Enduro und Allmountain) hat in der Größe XXL 540mm.



Dann scheint es ja zu passen, kennst du jemanden, der eins fährt in der deiner Grösse? Wäre doch schade wenn es nicht passt am Ende ..... 
Deswegen bin ich immer etwas vorsichtig mit dem Onleineinkauf von Dinge die  passen müssen ....


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann scheint es ja zu passen, kennst du jemanden, der eins fährt in der deiner Grösse? Wäre doch schade wenn es nicht passt am Ende .....
> Deswegen bin ich immer etwas vorsichtig mit dem Onleineinkauf von Dinge die  passen müssen ....



Ja, der hkn und der Thorsten fahren die Dinger in XL. Hab` ich auch schon drauf gesessen. Kann mir auch keine Klamotten online einkaufen...


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na ja nicht direkt  zumindest konnte ich am Morgen nach dem Aufstehen keine anatomischen Veränderungen feststellen
> 
> Kann aber meine Stimme etwas verstellen und die Beine rasieren



Um Dich mit rasierten Beinen zu sehen, würde ich mich zu einem solchen Event sogar versuchen mit Kk einzukaufen!!


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Um Dich mit rasierten Beinen zu sehen, würde ich mich zu einem solchen Event sogar versuchen mit Kk einzukaufen!!



Im Sommer mit KK zu mir ..... 

PS: Die Litevilles sehen schon schön aus ..... könnt mich da ja nicht für ne Farbe entscheiden ...... Moosgrün mit roten DT Swiss EX1750 ...... träum


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Im Sommer mit KK zu mir .....
> 
> PS: Die Litevilles sehen schon schön aus ..... könnt mich da ja nicht für ne Farbe entscheiden ...... Britisch racing green mit roten DT Swiss EX1750 ...... träum



Für das British Racing Green hatte ich mich schonmal begeistert!  Bei Nicolai hieß es jedoch, das eloxierte Farben haltbarer und etwas leichter sind.

Hast Du eine Springform?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Soll ich gleich mal vorbeikommen? Ich muss 'eh jetzt Almut ins Fitness-Studio zur Arbeit gurken
> 
> P.S: Bräuchte dann aber noch Deine Adresse



danke nochmals für die super schnelle hilfe    

hätt ich mal bloß die kette so gelassen, wie sie war und es erst mal mit kettenspannen versucht ...
na ja, fehlten halt nach der kettenkürzung nur ein paar milimeter ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie geht es denn Deiner Nase/Deinem Hals?



Ist zum Glück nicht schlimmer geworden ...


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist zum Glück nicht schlimmer geworden ...





Wäre ich gleich beim ersten Anzeichen (Mittwoch Morgen) zu Hause geblieben, hätte ich vielleicht auch Glück gehabt. Aber wer meldet sich schon gerne am ersten A******tag des Jahres krank?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke nochmals für die super schnell hilfe



Gerne


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für das British Racing Green hatte ich mich schonmal begeistert!  Bei Nicolai hieß es jedoch, das eloxierte Farben haltbarer und etwas leichter sind.



Das hat mir am Cube damals so gut gefallen, eloxiert aber nicht schwarz oder silber sondern in diesem Kupferton 




Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Springform?



Nee glaube ned aber meine Nachbarin hat bestimmt eine


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das hat mir am Cube damals so gut gefallen, eloxiert aber nicht schwarz oder silber sondern in diesem Kupferton


Ja, Nicolai bietet das auch an!  Liteville nicht. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Nee glaube ned aber meine Nachbarin hat bestimmt eine


Gut, dann bringe ich nächstes mal Schichtkäse mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wann kann ich kommen



Ich weiss nicht, wann Du kannst, ich kann eigentlich immer noch recht oft


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Januar 2008)

ei gude wie!

@ Gerd: du müsstest mal ein neues Torque fahren, der Hinterbau wurde ja verändert. Ich hab mit dem Torque für die kleine Feldbergrunde (35km 800hm) 4minuten länger gebraucht als mit dem xc und das obwohls 3kg mehr hat


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

am slayer merk ich vorallem bergauf bedingt durch die entspanntere sitzposition nen erheblichen unterschied. für den weg zur a**** benötige ich mit dem stumpi ca. 1:10h, mit dem eisenhaufen 15-20min mehr.


----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

Zwischen meinem Pfadi und dem Jekyll merke ich auch einen sehr deutlichen Unterschied. Der ist auch weniger auf's Gewicht zurückzuführen als auf die Sitzposition. Besonders in der langen Federwegsposition geht es bergauf nur noch sehr gemütlich voran.


----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

Und überhaupt. Schon wieder so ein K***wetter heute.    

Zum Glück hab' ich gestern ein Ründchen gedreht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Januar 2008)

ein Punkt  

das is ja das was ich am Torque so toll find, das sich das Bergauf auch gut fährt. Und im sitzen wippts auch im Hinterbau nicht (das liegt aber evt auch am großen Losbrechmoment des Dämpfers)  im Wiegetritt allerdings umso mehr 
Es lässt sich allerdings bedingt durchs Gewicht nicht so schnell beschleunigen wie zb mein Hardtail (oh Wunder, sind ja nur 4-4,5kg)


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und überhaupt. Schon wieder so ein K***wetter heute.
> 
> Zum Glück hab' ich gestern ein Ründchen gedreht.



Gestern war mit mir gar nichts möglich.  Heute hab` ich es wenigstens schon zum Einkaufen geschafft!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ein Punkt
> 
> das is ja das was ich am Torque so toll find, das sich das Bergauf auch gut fährt. Und im sitzen wippts auch im Hinterbau nicht (das liegt aber evt auch am großen Losbrechmoment des Dämpfers)  im Wiegetritt allerdings umso mehr
> Es lässt sich allerdings bedingt durchs Gewicht nicht so schnell beschleunigen wie zb mein Hardtail (oh Wunder, sind ja nur 4-4,5kg)



Was für einen Dämpfer hast Du denn?


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> fangen wir mal mit dem spezi an:
> das teil ist mittlerweile 3,5 jahre alt und hat 10000km mit sicherlich mehr als der hälfte an geländeeinsatz hinter sich. elementare defete (keine verschleißteile) waren bislang:
> 
> 1: originalfelge ausgerissen, mehrere speichenrisse - der grund hierfür war schlicht und einfach unzureichend dimensioniertes material.
> ...



muss mich mal kurz selbstzitieren. das war ein ganz schön langer text für meine verhältnisse. find ich total geil........ manchmal find ich mich echt unschlagbar gut


----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gestern war mit mir gar nichts möglich.  Heute hab` ich es wenigstens schon zum Einkaufen geschafft!



Vielleicht wird's morgen ja besser. 

Übrigens auch von mir gute Besserung für alle, bei denen die NAS läuft.  

Sollte jemand deswegen das dringende Bedürfnis verspüren, Shellskripte mit vi zu editieren, ist sofort ein Arzt aufzusuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was für einen Dämpfer hast Du denn?



ich???

stumpi: fox float r
slayer: fox float rp23

crazy? am ahrdtail soweit ich weiß keinen und am tork den evolver wenn ich mich recht erinnere. aber warum fragst du ihn das nicht selbsT?????


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> muss mich mal kurz selbstzitieren. das war ein ganz schön langer text für meine verhältnisse. find ich total geil........ manchmal find ich mich echt unschlagbar gut



Fand ich auch toll!


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird's morgen ja besser.
> 
> Übrigens auch von mir gute Besserung für alle, bei denen die NAS läuft.
> 
> Sollte jemand deswegen das dringende Bedürfnis verspüren, Shellskripte mit vi zu editieren, ist sofort ein Arzt aufzusuchen.



bei waHltHo höhrte sich das so an als sei er auch noch stolz auf dfie laufende nas. er hat sich wohl richtig mühe gegeben. das hat er nun davon. deswegen bleib ich heut mit meinem ar$ch auch in meiner bzw der bude der schwiegerleute. morgen?? radfahren anyone??? wochenende ohne plauschertour iss komischu nd irgendwie kein wochenende...


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> ...
> Sollte jemand deswegen das dringende Bedürfnis verspüren, Shellskripte mit vi zu editieren, ist sofort ein Arzt aufzusuchen.





Dann müßte ich jeden A*****tag zum Arzt...


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich???
> 
> stumpi: fox float r
> slayer: fox float rp23
> ...



Was haben sie Dir heute zum Frühstück gegeben???


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

sach blos du machst auch son scheissss. dass de dich blos ned wunnerst wenns erschendwann emal läuft. d`nas mein ich.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was haben sie Dir heute zum Frühstück gegeben???



vollkorntoast mit rucola und ziegenkäse, dazu mehrere doppelte espresso und multivitaminellen saft.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

ey hersch wie isses??? got fitter???


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei waHltHo höhrte sich das so an als sei er auch noch stolz auf dfie laufende nas. er hat sich wohl richtig mühe gegeben. das hat er nun davon. deswegen bleib ich heut mit meinem ar$ch auch in meiner bzw der bude der schwiegerleute. morgen?? radfahren anyone??? wochenende ohne plauschertour iss komischu nd irgendwie kein wochenende...



 

Einkaufen fahren hat mir heute sehr gut getan!  Vielleicht geht morgen ja wenigstens schon wieder eine kleine Runde!  Nach der Einkaufsfahrt zu urteilen, würde mir eine kleine Runde sogar gut tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei waHltHo höhrte sich das so an als sei er auch noch stolz auf dfie laufende nas. er hat sich wohl richtig mühe gegeben. das hat er nun davon. deswegen bleib ich heut mit meinem ar$ch auch in meiner bzw der bude der schwiegerleute. morgen?? radfahren anyone??? wochenende ohne plauschertour iss komischu nd irgendwie kein wochenende...



Könnte man mal ins Auge fassen. Aber nur wenn's Wetter besser wird.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

mir auch. und wenns nas läuft musses auch am laufen bleiben. es heißt ja nicht umsonst "never chenge a winning team"


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ey hersch wie isses??? got fitter???



mer waases ned, es isso ruisch...


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Könnte man mal ins Auge fassen. Aber nur wenn's Wetter besser wird.



also vorsichtshalber morgen mit augenklappe....


----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> sach blos du machst auch son scheissss. dass de dich blos ned wunnerst wenns erschendwann emal läuft. d`nas mein ich.



Ich muss jetzt was gestehen: auch ich habe schon Shellskripte mit vi editiert. In der heutigen A*****swelt wird man halt manchmal gezwungen, Dinge zu tun, die man moralisch eigentlich nicht vertreten kann. Es tut mir ja auch ganz doll leid...


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt was gestehen: auch ich habe schon Shellskripte mit vi editiert. In der heutigen A******welt wird man halt manchmal gezwungen, Dinge zu tun, die man moralisch eigentlich nicht vertreten kann. Es tut mir ja auch ganz doll leid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> also vorsichtshalber morgen mit augenklappe....



Dann aber über beide Augen. Sonst nützt's ja nix.


----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Sorry. Lasst uns doch über was Angenehmeres reden. Zahnarztbesuche oder so.


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

klar. ich bin ja keine pussy.......


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sorry. Lasst uns doch über was Angenehmeres reden. Zahnarztbesuche oder so.



schlimmes thema. ich darf an meinem letzten urlaubstag hin.........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Übrigens auch von mir gute Besserung für alle, bei denen die NAS läuft.



Das NAS läuft perfekt, die Nas zum Glück nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt was gestehen: auch ich habe schon Shellskripte mit vi editiert. In der heutigen A*****swelt wird man halt manchmal gezwungen, Dinge zu tun, die man moralisch eigentlich nicht vertreten kann. Es tut mir ja auch ganz doll leid...




 Jetzt ist es 'raus und es geht Dir besser, oder?


----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

@waHltHo: das verstehe ich nicht. auf der einen seite läufts nas auf der anderen seite nicht. was ist dennn nun damit????


----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es 'raus und es geht Dir besser, oder?



Ich find's das echt total gut, dass Ihr so verständnisvoll reagiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @waHltHo: das verstehe ich nicht. auf der einen seite läufts nas auf der anderen seite nicht. was ist dennn nun damit????



Ein solches NAS läuft bei mir, die Nase aber nicht


----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein solches NAS läuft bei mir, die Nase aber nicht



Verrat doch nicht immer gleich alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> mir auch. und wenns nas läuft musses auch am laufen bleiben. es heißt ja nicht umsonst "never chenge a winning team"



Bei mir auf der A***** läuft es SAN und nicht es NAS.


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na ja nicht direkt  zumindest konnte ich am Morgen nach dem Aufstehen keine anatomischen Veränderungen feststellen
> 
> Kann aber meine Stimme etwas verstellen und die Beine rasieren


Du fährst RR? 



wondermike schrieb:


> Sorry. Lasst uns doch über was Angenehmeres reden. Zahnarztbesuche oder so.


  



wondermike schrieb:


> Ich find's das echt total gut, dass Ihr so verständnisvoll reagiert.


Du, das ist doch total normal bei uns. Ich mach mal en Tee und dann könnten wir das nochmal reflektiern und so.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei mir auf der A***** läuft es SAN und nicht es NAS.



Ah ein Palindrom


----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Du, das ist doch total normal bei uns. Ich mach mal en Tee und dann könnten wir das nochmal reflektiern und so.



Au ja Du. Ich leg' dann schonmal die CD mit den Walgesängen ein.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ah ein Palindrom



So ähnlich.  

Sag` mal, wann druckst Du hier denn endlich mal das Skript ab?!


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Au ja Du. Ich leg' dann schonmal die CD mit den Walgesängen ein.



   Du die kenn ich schon. Da kann ich schon mitsingen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Au ja Du. Ich leg' dann schonmal die CD mit den Walgesängen ein.



Frauenversteher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Du die kenn ich schon. Da kann ich schon mitsingen.



Ist ja auch ein extra einfacher Text, speziell für Frauen


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Januar 2008)

so mit der Ar*** fertig, und mit der fahrschule...
alder walder was ein schmuddelwetter... auf der autobahn zwischen Idstein und Niedernhausen nur NEBEL, daa dazu noch bissi regen und Wind :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Du die kenn ich schon. Da kann ich schon mitsingen.



ich mach gerne mit. ich werf mir dann auch den poncho den ich den indios in der fußgängerzone abgekauft hab über. dann kochen wir uns nen yogi tee und diskutieren mal so richtig schön gruppendynamisch einen aus du.


----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frauenversteher



Du, das macht mich jetzt aber echt total betroffen, dass Du Deine Aggressionen hier so in die Gruppe reinträgst. Du, ich glaube, das müssen wir echt mal gemeinsam aufarbeiten.


----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Du die kenn ich schon. Da kann ich schon mitsingen.



Du ich hab' aber schon die Neue. "Das Liebeswerben des Buckelwals IV". Die hast Du bestimmt noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du ich hab' aber schon die Neue. "Das Liebeswerben des Buckelwals IV". Die hast Du bestimmt noch nicht gehört.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Du fährst RR?
> 
> ......



Jetzt ist es raus, meine grausiges Geheimnis gelüftet, meine geheimsten Träume an die Oberfläche gezerrt


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

Ich geh schon mal das Popcorn holen und lausche der Teerapiestunde mit im Hintergrund laufendem Walschluckauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du, das macht mich jetzt aber echt total betroffen, dass Du Deine Aggressionen hier so in die Gruppe reinträgst. Du, ich glaube, das müssen wir echt mal gemeinsam auf*arbeiten*.



Er hat das Unwort geschrieben! 

Er hat das Unwort geschrieben! 

Er hat das Unwort geschrieben! 

Er hat das Unwort geschrieben!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

Schon wieder!


----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Er hat das Unwort geschrieben!
> 
> Er hat das Unwort geschrieben!
> 
> ...



Ich seh' schon, da haben wir noch viel zu tun, mit Dir...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ey hersch wie isses??? got fitter???



Die Lunge rasselt, aber es wird.............hoffentlich


----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Die Lunge rasselt, aber es wird.............hoffentlich



Un' de NAS? Läuft de NAS?  

Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

Internet Radio ist schon g*il, ich hör' gerade "Radio Dunkle Welle"


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Die Lunge rasselt, aber es wird.............hoffentlich



Auch von mir weiterhin gute Besserung!! 

Bei mir kribbelt und läuft andauernd de NAS und ich huste mir den Bildschirm glänzend...


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Internet Radio ist schon g*il, ich hör' gerade "Radio Dunkle Welle"



Da tun sich ja dunkle Seiten auf!


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

Hmmmm, meine Avocados hatten genau die richtige Konsistenz für eine leckere Guakamole!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hmmmm, meine Avocados hatten genau die richtige Konsistenz für eine leckere Guakamole!



Gut, dass ich voraussichtlich morgen nicht mit Dir bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich voraussichtlich morgen nicht mit Dir bike



Naja, ich dachte mir, da wondermike und Maggo mit Augenbinde fahren werden...


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ein extra einfacher Text, speziell für Frauen


  



wondermike schrieb:


> Du, das macht mich jetzt aber echt total betroffen, dass Du Deine Aggressionen hier so in die Gruppe reinträgst. Du, ich glaube, das müssen wir echt mal gemeinsam aufa*****.


  


wondermike schrieb:


> Du ich hab' aber schon die Neue. "Das Liebeswerben des Buckelwals IV". Die hast Du bestimmt noch nicht gehört.


    



mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es raus, meine grausiges Geheimnis gelüftet, meine geheimsten Träume an die Oberfläche gezerrt


Du warst mir von Anfang an unheimlich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Die Lunge rasselt, aber es wird.............hoffentlich



Gute Besserung 

... aber mit der Anschaffung neuer dicker Bücher vllt. doch erstmal noch warten


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, ich dachte mir, da wondermike und Maggo mit Augenbinde fahren werden...



Dann ist das natürlich ne Alternative.  Aber lass uns das erst mal ausdiskutieren. 
Da muss ich immer an unseren gemeinsamen Filmabend denken.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Un' de NAS? Läuft de NAS?
> 
> Weiterhin gute Besserung!



Die NAS? Die hat vorgestern geblutet wie S**


----------



## Roter Hirsch (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Besserung
> 
> ... aber mit der Anschaffung neuer dicker Bücher vllt. doch erstmal noch warten



Dank Euch ALLEN  
..............ich hinterlasse ca. 1,5m ungelesene..............


----------



## caroka (5. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Die NAS? Die hat vorgestern geblutet wie S**


Weißt Du was Du da gerade gesagt hast? 

Gute Besserung Hirsch


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ......
> Du warst mir von Anfang an unheimlich.



Die dunkle Seite ist immer und ueberall, lauert nur darauf freigelassen zu werden 




hhmmmmm 

könnte heute ja mal einen "Star Wars" Abend veranstalten, sozusagen die lange Nacht 

und morgen die Slicks aufs HT ziehen ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

Wow - Jetzt läuft gerade Kids in America


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

Hm, der Dinkelreis ist leider noch ein wenig zu sehr al dente...


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> könnte heute ja mal einen "Star Wars" Abend veranstalten, sozusagen die lange Nacht
> 
> und morgen die Slicks aufs HT ziehen ......



Ist das eine so wahrscheinlich wie das andere, oder wo ist der Vergleich?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Januar 2008)

ich weiß nich welche Farben ich streichen soll


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> könnte heute ja mal einen "Star Wars" Abend veranstalten, sozusagen die lange Nacht



Star Wars ist demnächst auch mal wieder dran und Blade Runner ist absoluter Kult 

... zur Zeit bin ich aber auf dem Bond-Trip


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich weiß nich welche Farben ich streichen soll



zart rosa mit hellblauen Tupfen!


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist das eine so wahrscheinlich wie das andere, oder wo ist der Vergleich?



kein Vergleich  

Die dunkle Seite könnte mich dazu verleiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> zart rosa mit hellblauen Tupfen!



Wölkchen ... Tupfen sind mega out


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wölkchen ... Tupfen sind mega out



ach bubber, zwei Worte für die gleiche Sache!


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

im ORF läuft heute:

Der Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs

ist auch noch eine Alternative ....

Aber jetzt erstmal Kartoffeln aufsetzen und Raclette vorbereiten, heute wird lecker geschlemmt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

Radio "Dunkle Welle" kommt echt FETT!!!


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Internet Radio ist schon g*il, ich hör' gerade "Radio Dunkle Welle"



Läuft vor allem auch im ITunes .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

... gerade läuft "Heavy Current - Das Licht" 












... ist fast so gut wie Rammstein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Läuft vor allem auch im ITunes .....



Ich hör' es über ein Terratec Noxon im Arbeitszimmer ...


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

Kennt ihr "Das Relikt"? Auch ein Kult-Film!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

Rammstein - Mann gegen Mann


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hör' es über ein Terratec Noxon im Arbeitszimmer ...



Auch nicht schlecht ..... bei mir geht es mit ITunes ueber IMusik an die Anlage im Wohnzimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht ..... bei mir geht es mit ITunes ueber IMusik an die Anlage im Wohnzimmer



Ich fürchte, Almuts Genesung würde schlagartig einen Rückfall erleiden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, Almuts Genesung würde schlagartig einen Rückfall erleiden...



... die hat sich schon beschwert


----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> zart rosa mit hellblauen Tupfen!



Lila mit goldenen Sternchen ist bestimmt auch ganz süß.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

Bei mir beschwert sich keiner
    

Aber man kann nicht alles haben ........ 

Aber als Aperitif gibt es Pastis 51


----------



## arkonis (5. Januar 2008)

gude, alles gute im Jahr.
Weihnachten war krass, bald wird wieder gebiked.
solong


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> gude, alles gute im Jahr.
> Weihnachten war krass, bald wird wieder gebiked.
> solong



 Es lebt! 

Was war krass: die geilen Bikegeschenke, oder die Gewichtszunahme?


----------



## arkonis (5. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es lebt!
> 
> Was war krass: die geilen Bikegeschenke, oder die Gewichtszunahme?



Abgenommen dank einer neuen Bier und Schnaps Kur


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Radio "Dunkle Welle" kommt echt FETT!!!



radio dunkle welle??? 
hat des ne frequenz??


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Lila mit goldenen Sternchen ist bestimmt auch ganz süß.



man ihr seid alle soooo out  
türkis mit rosa bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. Januar 2008)

Falls das morgen was wird mit Biken, wer wäre denn dabei und wo würden wir uns treffen? (Hohemark wäre doch mal wieder gut, oder?)


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2008)

*Bööörrrrrrppppppp*


----------



## Arachne (5. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Bööörrrrrrppppppp*



geht mir genauso, boah, bin ich voll...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> radio dunkle welle???
> hat des ne frequenz??



I-Net Radio: www.dunklewelle.de


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Falls das morgen was wird mit Biken, wer wäre denn dabei und wo würden wir uns treffen? (Hohemark wäre doch mal wieder gut, oder?)



Ich nicht - Wetteraussichten sind weiterhin bescheiden und ich will meine leichte Maladie noch auskurieren,...

... daher morgen allenfalls Indoor


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Januar 2008)

und mir genau umgekehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Januar 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## wondermike (6. Januar 2008)

Gute Nacht. Bin dann ab ca. 10:00 Uhr morgen früh per Handy zu erreichen.


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich morgen fahre, dann nur eine kleine Runde.


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2008)

gude. kerle bin ich voll. ich musste mit den onkels snaps drinken. morsche wenns geht wär hohemark toll.

ätt kresi: lilablassblau
ätt alle anderen: hüten ihr müßt euch vor der dunklen seite der macht. nacht.


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2008)

ätt teedrinker: was heißt hier kurze runde??? heul net rum.....


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

Nacht Kinners!  (Aber erst Bäuerchen machen!)


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ätt teedrinker: was heißt hier kurze runde??? heul net rum.....



Alles andere wäre noch zu früh und würde mich dazu zwingen, kommende Woche zu einem Arzt zu müssen und dort mich krank schreiben zu lassen.


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2008)

Essen war gut.....  Wein auch  *hicks* Wer bringt mich ins Bett? 



Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen fahre, dann nur eine kleine Runde.





Maggo schrieb:


> ...... morsche wenns geht wär hohemark toll.
> .....


Für ne kleine Runde wäre ich morgen auch zu haben.  

@WM
Um 10:00 Uhr schlaf ich noch. 
Macht was aus, ich schau ob es bei mir klappt.  

*müdefallinsBett*


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Essen war gut.....  Wein auch  *hicks* Wer bringt mich ins Bett?
> ........



ich


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich



schon wieder zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schon wieder zu spät



Die Schweiz hat schon zu sehr abgefärbt...


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

Hier regnet es gerade...  Ich mach mich auch mal flach.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2008)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2008)

MoinMoin 

Regen soweit das Auge reicht ......


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Januar 2008)

morgen!
bin zu faul nachzulesen... gibts heute ne Tour?


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2008)

ok. dann kurze runde. ich hab auch noch nen leichten druck am kopf und müd bin ich irgendwie auch.....ruft an oder macht sonstwas nur nehmt mich mit, ich darf nicht schn wieder auf der couch versauern, das nimmt derzeit überhand


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

Die Sonne scheint. 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Januar 2008)

13 uhr fbh?
müsste vorher aber noch mal abklären


----------



## Zilli (6. Januar 2008)

Morsche,

ich fahr ab ca. 12:45 von zu Hause (Kriftel Bhf. z.B.) weg für ne (flache) Runde um den Flughafen ; werden 3 Std. netto mind. werden (4 bis 4,5 Std. brutto). Ca. 13:15 werde ich die Eddersheimer Schleuse passieren.

Wer möchte kann gerne mit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2008)

Ich bin gerade erst aufgestanden und die Kinder wollen heute mit mir Schlitten fahren. Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade erst aufgestanden und die Kinder wollen heute mit mir Schlitten fahren. Geht das überhaupt?



http://www.taunus.info/neues/webcam/ ich glaub nicht. es sind auch matschverdächtige 0,7°.


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> ich fahr ab ca. 12:45 von zu Hause (Kriftel Bhf. z.B.) weg für ne (flache) Runde um den Flughafen ; werden 3 Std. netto mind. werden (4 bis 4,5 Std. brutto). Ca. 13:15 werde ich die Eddersheimer Schleuse passieren.
> 
> Wer möchte kann gerne mit .



da sin mer dabei.


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

Hier sieht es gerade so aus:


----------



## Zilli (6. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade erst aufgestanden und die Kinder wollen heute mit mir Schlitten fahren. Geht das überhaupt?


Ich wüßte nicht wo; selbst auf'm Feldberg (http://www.taunus-info.de/de/neues/webcam/) schauts arg dünn aus.


Bin mal für ne ½ Std. im off, um den Steuersatz richtig einzubauen .


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> http://www.taunus.info/neues/webcam/ ich glaub nicht. es sind auch matschverdächtige 0,7°.



Wir haben heute doch Sonntag: sieht so leer aus da oben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2008)

denk dran, der lenker muss sich noch drehen lassen....


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir haben heute doch Sonntag: sieht so leer aus da oben...



die rechtschaffenden leut sinn noch in der kirche. dann wird schweinebraten gegessen und anschliessend gehts erst raus!

kimmste nachher mit?


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich wüßte nicht wo; selbst auf'm Feldberg (http://www.taunus-info.de/de/neues/webcam/) schauts arg dünn aus.
> 
> 
> Bin mal für ne ½ Std. im off, um den Steuersatz richtig einzubauen .



Ich hoffe, Du machst ein Bild von dem Konus, auf dem keine Kugeln laufen.


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> die rechtschaffenden leut sinn noch in der kirche. dann wird schweinebraten gegessen und anschliessend gehts erst raus!
> 
> kimmste nachher mit?



ach so. 

Ich fürchte, das ist noch zu lange für mich.


----------



## wondermike (6. Januar 2008)

So ein Flachlandründchen wäre ja nicht übel. Muss ich mal kucken, ob Kriftel bei Google Maps zu finden ist...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2008)

... ich tret' jetzt auch ein ganz flaches Ründchen,...

... auf dem Spin-Trainer


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So ein Flachlandründchen wäre ja nicht übel. Muss ich mal kucken, ob Kriftel bei Google Maps zu finden ist...



die eddersheimer schleuse sollte für dich zu finden sein. ansonsten können wir uns auch hier treffen, iss nicht weit.


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2008)

ach und gerd, das ist zwar lang aber dafür nicht intensiv. ich denke dass ist bei erkältung angesagter als im nassen taunusschlambes hm zu machen und evtl zu schwitzen. musst allerdings du wissen....


----------



## caroka (6. Januar 2008)

.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Januar 2008)

ok b ei mir wirds nichts...
werd so gegen 2 mal gemütlich was fahrn
wünsch euch viel spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

Wenn sich Zilli auf 13 Uhr Kriftel erweichen läßt, komme ich vielleicht mit bis zur Schleuse.


----------



## Zilli (6. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du machst ein Bild von dem Konus, auf dem keine Kugeln laufen.


Dafür war jetzt keine Zeit , weil der Schweisser hat so lange gebraucht, bis es nu nicht mehr wackelt ... wir fahr'n heut möglichst gerade Runden ... is doch kein Problem für Euch, wenn ich bei jeder Kurve das HR versetze ? *blödsinnschwätz*

Das werd ich nochmal in Ruhe machen und dann kommen die Bilder (hab eh die eine oder andere Frage zu Korrosion/Verschleiss etc.)


----------



## Zilli (6. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn sich Zilli auf 13 Uhr Kriftel erweichen läßt, komme ich vielleicht mit bis zur Schleuse.


 Wills'de bis zur Schleuse und dann wieder heim


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wills'de bis zur Schleuse und dann wieder heim



Wenn ich so weit komme...

Irgendwie geht es mir noch nicht so gut.


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2008)

ich habe jetzt mit mike ausgemacht dass er um 13:00uhr hier ist. wäre also doof wenn du/ihr erst dann losfahrt.


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt mit mike ausgemacht dass er um 13:00uhr hier ist. wäre also doof wenn du/ihr erst dann losfahrt.



alles klar, Zilli rief mich eben an und sagte mir Bescheid. Dann kann ich mein Aufbrezeln abbrechen und wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade erst aufgestanden und die Kinder wollen heute mit mir Schlitten fahren. Geht das überhaupt?



vergiss es. schlittschuhlaufen wäre ne alternative  

blankes eis vom fuxtanz bis zum gipfel hoch. selbst mit spikes hab ich es nicht geschafft. bin am steilstück des schlußanstiegs vom windeck gescheitert ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2008)

ihr habt sie ja wohl nicht alle. kann da mal einer was schreiben??? bald ist der fred auf seite 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2008)

was ein Faultag heute ..... den ganzen Tag nur vor der Glotze und draussen regnet und regnet es


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2008)

is ja gut ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> kann da mal einer was schreiben???



WAS


----------



## Zilli (6. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> kann da mal einer was schreiben???


... ich mußte doch erstma die 14 Points eintragen ...  (hab die letzte viertelstd. noch voll gemacht). 
Nach dem vorgestriegen Frust über das g**le Wetter, wo ich a****** durfte und dem gestriegen Frust über's Wetter war das heute subbär.


----------



## Zilli (6. Januar 2008)

Hey Maggo, Dein 5K Posting steht an ... *Tuschundtrommelwirbel*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2008)

ei gude!

wir sind auch wieder da, 8wpp für jeden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hey Maggo, Dein 5K Posting steht an ... *Tuschundtrommelwirbel*



was du alles weißt ich hätte das gar nicht mitbekommen. hier ist es und wie es die etikette verlangt enthält es mindestens ein ganz fettes selbstzitat.


Maggo schrieb:


> ihr habt sie ja wohl nicht alle. kann da mal einer was schreiben??? bald ist der fred auf seite 2.



ach komm, ich mach zwei draus:



Maggo schrieb:


> du kannst auch heroin spritzen, da dass zeug sehr teuer ist, müßtest du auch nicht solange sparen.



oder noch eins, komm aller guten dinge sind drei:



Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude wie?!
> 
> hoffentlich isses bald halb zehn, ich will aufs rad! ob ich den carsten mal anrufe???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2008)

hey Carsten,  zum 55555 posting


----------



## wondermike (6. Januar 2008)

War ein nettes Ründchen heute. Immerhin fette 60 Höhenmeter...


----------



## Zilli (6. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hey Carsten,  zum 55555 posting


 huch ... *wiederHosenträgerschnalz*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> War ein nettes Ründchen heute. Immerhin fette 60 Höhenmeter...



Ich hab' wie angesagt genau 0 (in Worten: Null) geschafft


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2008)

460hm


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 460hm


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Januar 2008)

so meine lieben ich geh jetz ins bett  
heute bekomm ich den Harry Potter 7 fertig
also machts gut
gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2008)

gn8 iggi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2008)

@ Gerd: warum haste das Bild wieder raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Gerd: warum haste das Bild wieder raus?



Kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob`s mir gefällt, oder nicht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Januar 2008)

so denn, gute Nacht ihr Leutz, und gute Besserung allen denen es nicht gut geht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2008)

Ich sach denn auch mal GN8


----------



## Arachne (6. Januar 2008)

Um die Gundel rum war übrigens überhaupt gar kein Eis, oder dergleichen mehr. Ab und an bewegt sich das Bike trotzdem ungewollt. Während die Rotation der Laufräder teilweise extrem abgebremst wird, erfährt man manchmal eine abrupte Beschleunigung zur Seite...  Die Trails sind extrem schmierig! ...und ich war super eingesaut....


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2008)

mistwetter, blödes


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2008)

moin


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2008)

sacht mal, kann man eigentlich alle drei kettenblätter einer 08/15 shimano kurbel einfach so ausbauen, oder muß man dafür die komplette kurbel demontieren


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2008)

MoinMoin

... Das sind aber schon schwere Fragen so am frühen Morgen


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sacht mal, kann man eigentlich alle drei kettenblätter einer 08/15 shimano kurbel einfach so ausbauen, oder muß man dafür die komplette kurbel demontieren



fürs kleine muss die kurbel ab.

moin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. Januar 2008)

Moin moin,

endlich ich geh heute wieder a******.


----------



## Breezler (7. Januar 2008)

Moin zusammen, zurück aus Krank und Urlaub


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, zurück aus Krank und Urlaub



da geh ich jetzt hin. ich fühle mich auch nicht wirklich gut und wir brechen heute zu nem kurzen trip nach holland auf. ich bin dann quasi bis donnerstagweg, falls etwas wichtiges passiert bittwe ich um ne sm.


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> fürs kleine muss die kurbel ab.
> 
> moin.



hmm ...

würde vielleicht auch pedal ab genügen


----------



## caroka (7. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> da geh ich jetzt hin. ich fühle mich auch nicht wirklich gut und wir brechen heute zu nem kurzen trip nach holland auf. ich bin dann quasi bis donnerstagweg, falls etwas wichtiges passiert bittwe ich um ne sm.



Viel Spass Maggo,

laßt es Euch gut gehen.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> da geh ich jetzt hin. ich fühle mich auch nicht wirklich gut und wir brechen heute zu nem kurzen trip nach holland auf. ich bin dann quasi bis donnerstagweg, falls etwas wichtiges passiert bittwe ich um ne sm.



Viel Spass Dir und lass dir keinen Wohnanhänger andrehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm ...
> 
> würde vielleicht auch pedal ab genügen



Nee, denke mal Kurbel ab, da das kleine KB nicht über die grossen drüber passt .....


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nee, denke mal Kurbel ab, da das kleine KB nicht über die grossen drüber passt .....



aber wenn ich doch alle 3 abmache, könnte es doch über die kurbel passen, wenn da nicht das pedal wäre ...

meine bisherige erfahrung : großes blatt passt wunderbar auch über fette pedale.
rein optisch könnte das mittlere auch noch über das pedal passen ... das kleine definitiv nicht ... aber wenn die beiden anderen schon runter sind und das pedal ab, könnte es vielleicht doch so funktionieren ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber wenn ich doch alle 3 abmache, könnte es doch über die kurbel passen, wenn da nicht das pedal wäre ...



Moin,

für's kleine muss' die Kurbel ab


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> für's kleine muss' die Kurbel ab



 

dann bleibts halt drauf  , wird eh net genutzt


----------



## Maggo (7. Januar 2008)

das loch des mittleren und des großen sind identlisch. das kleine hat nen anderen durchmesser und passt nicht über den spider für die beiden größeren, das pedal hat damit nichts zu tun, soweit kommts nicht.


----------



## Arachne (7. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann bleibts halt drauf  , wird eh net genutzt



Morgen,

hier gibt es doch genug Leute mit Kurbelabzieher.


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> hier gibt es doch genug Leute mit Kurbelabzieher.



mag ja sein. ich glaub ich hab sowas sogar selber in meinem bike-werkzeug-köfferchen ...

was ich brauche ist ein neuer antrieb für mein straßen-bike. das wird zu 99,9% vorne auf dem großem blatt gefahren und nur hinten geschaltet. nur bei extremer schneelage kam mal das mittlere blatt zum einsatz, oder wenn ich tatsächlich mal notgedrungen (als die anderen beiden defekt waren) in den taunus damit mußte ...

will halt so wenig aufwand wie möglich damit haben, aber wieder ordentlich im flachen gas geben können. momentan rutscht die kette einfach durch, wenn druck aufs pedal kommt ...

neue kette, 3 kettenblätter (von denen ich wohl jetzt nur 2 nehme, das kleine dürfte eh kaum verschlissen sein) und ritzelpaket hab ich. muß mich nur noch aufraffen.

den ersten wichtigen schritt hab ich ja am samstag vollzogen, indem ich das "normale" große 44 er vom argon getauscht und somit für den neuen einsatzzweck frei gemacht habe ...

jemand nen guten tipp zur montage von neuen shimano-ketten ? mit sram und dem kettenschloss komm ich mittlerweile klar, aber shimano hab ich noch nie selbst verbaut ....


----------



## Arachne (7. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> jemand nen guten tipp zur montage von neuen shimano-ketten ? mit sram und dem kettenschloss komm ich mittlerweile klar, aber shimano hab ich noch nie selbst verbaut ....



kannst dort ebenfalls das sram-Kettenschloß verwenden. Hast dann zwar keine Garantie mehr auf die Kette, but what shalls... Jedenfalls paßt es. Da bei den Shimano Ketten immer ein/zwei Nietstifte dabei sind und die Kettenschlösser extra zu kaufen sind, verwende ich die Nietstifte. Dazu die notwendige (gerade) Anzahl an Kettengliedern mit einem Nietendrücker entfernen, mit der spitzen Seite des Nietstiftes die Kette per Hand zusammenfügen, den Nietstift mit dem Nietendrücker rein drücken und die Einführungshilfe auf der anderen Seite abbrechen. Sollte die Kette an der Stelle des neuen Nietstiftes schwergängig sein, ein wenig hin- und herbiegen.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2008)

Ha, dir scheint es ja wieder besser zu gehen ...... Bist ja wieder zu normalen Zeiten anwesend


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> kannst dort ebenfalls das sram-Kettenschloß verwenden. Hast dann zwar keine Garantie mehr auf die Kette, but what shalls... Jedenfalls paßt es. Da bei den Shimano Ketten immer ein/zwei Nietstifte dabei sind und die Kettenschlösser extra zu kaufen sind, verwende ich die Nietstifte. Dazu die notwendige (gerade) Anzahl an Kettengliedern mit einem Nietendrücker entfernen, mit der spitzen Seite des Nietstiftes die Kette per Hand zusammenfügen, den Nietstift mit dem Nietendrücker rein drücken und die Einführungshilfe auf der anderen Seite abbrechen. Sollte die Kette an der Stelle des neuen Nietstiftes schwergängig sein, ein wenig hin- und herbiegen.



 

ich glaub, ich kauf ein kettenschloss von sram. hab schließlich 2 linke hände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich kauf ein kettenschloss von sram. hab schließlich 2 linke hände



Soll ich wieder kurz vorbeikommen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Januar 2008)

guuuude
 endlich les ich euch auf 19zoll un nicht mehr in streifen und 17 zoll 
hab meinen neuen Monitor


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuuude
> endlich les ich euch auf 19zoll un nicht mehr in streifen und 17 zoll
> hab meinen neuen Monitor


 
Streifen machen doch aber schlank


----------



## Arachne (7. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Streifen machen doch aber schlank



Querstreifen?


----------



## Arachne (7. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ha, dir scheint es ja wieder besser zu gehen ...... Bist ja wieder zu normalen Zeiten anwesend



Tatsächlich ging es mir Freitag am schlechtesten.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Streifen machen doch aber schlank





Arachne schrieb:


> Querstreifen?



rischdisch


----------



## Arachne (7. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Soll ich wieder kurz vorbeikommen?



Dr. wahltho macht auch Hausbesuche!


----------



## wissefux (7. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dr. wahltho macht auch Hausbesuche!



das ist echt prima, wenn man nicht weit weg wohnt. radtechnisch bin ich von fbh aus sogar meist noch schneller zu erreichen als mit dem auto  

@wahltho : werde erst mal alleine versuchen klar zu kommen. ich schrei dann schon, wenn´s wieder schief gegangen ist. denn nur dann wirst auch du richtig gefordert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dr. wahltho macht auch Hausbesuche!



Aber nur bei besonders schweren Fällen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dr. wahltho macht auch Hausbesuche!


 
Ob er auch bei mir vorbeikommt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Arachne (7. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



Hast Du schon mal Deinen Cholesterinspiegel messen lassen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2008)

nein - warum die Frage?


----------



## Arachne (7. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> nein - warum die Frage?



Naja, jeden Tag `nen Ei...


----------



## Arachne (7. Januar 2008)

@Hirsch: Liest Du Deine Mails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Januar 2008)

guuude


----------



## Roter Hirsch (7. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Hirsch: Liest Du Deine Mails?



Klar................ Aber Du gehst nicht ans Tel............


----------



## Arachne (7. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuude



Wo ist Dein Ei? - Äh, Hühnerei!


----------



## Arachne (7. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Klar................ Aber Du gehst nicht ans Tel............



Fest, oder mobil? War vorhin mal unterwegs.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, jeden Tag `nen Ei...



ich ess gar keine Eier


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2008)

@ iggi: haste dein HP7 immernoch nicht fertig? Weil du schon wieder so früh weg bist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2008)

*stille*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2008)

@ iggi: wann stellen wir den Plauschern unser Video zum Trailer vor? 

möchte endlich wissen ob dem Maggo genug  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 drin is  da hatte er ja beim Trailer drüber gemeckert


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Januar 2008)

ich verkrümel mich mal ins Bett, gute Nacht ihrs


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo ist Dein Ei? - Äh, Hühnerei!



 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ iggi: haste dein HP7 immernoch nicht fertig? Weil du schon wieder so früh weg bist


logo hab ich den fertig  


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ iggi: wann stellen wir den Plauschern unser Video zum Trailer vor?
> 
> möchte endlich wissen ob dem Maggo genug
> 
> ...


 keine ahnung  
weis gar nich ob des erwähnenswert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Januar 2008)

http://www.nanokultur.de/Mountainbi...-Der-etwas-andere-boese-Federwegskracher.html

ich find irgentwie, der name des videos passt nicht zum video


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Januar 2008)

so bin dann weg
gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2008)

Gn8 @All 

Meine Erkältung hält sich leider recht hartnäckig, wollte heute abend eigentlich noch Spin-Trainern, hab's aber dann doch gelassen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2008)

Moin ihr Langschläfer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin ihr Langschläfer



 Moin, genau ist klasse zur Zeit, aber leider kommende Woche wieder vorbei


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Januar 2008)

morgen!


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin ihr Langschläfer


Moin moin 



wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, genau ist klasse zur Zeit, aber leider kommende Woche wieder vorbei



Hast Du Urlaub oder bist Du krank oder kannst Du wegen der Ferien länger schlafen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hast Du Urlaub oder bist Du krank oder kannst Du wegen der Ferien länger schlafen?



Letzteres - W/ der Schulferien klingelt nicht um 06:30 Uhr der Wecker, heute habe ich wieder bis kurz vor Acht in der Falle gelegen


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Letzteres - W/ der Schulferien klingelt nicht um 06:30 Uhr der Wecker, heute habe ich wieder bis kurz vor Acht in der Falle gelegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2008)

Hi, heute, zwischen 16 und 20 Uhr, gibt es beim BrÃ¼gelmann die kurze Goretex Alp X Regenhose fÃ¼r 99,95 statt 139 â¬. Ich hab` sie schÃ¤tzen gelernt!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2008)

ja servus!

un wech


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2008)

was is denn hier los?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Januar 2008)

gut, dann will ich die Gesprächsrunde mal mit gutem Beispiel fortführen 

gute Nacht


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ja servus!
> 
> un wech



Ei Guude, wie?!


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2008)

Na dann tu ich mal was für die Quote.

GN8 Ihrs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was is denn hier los?



Winterloch?!


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2008)




----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2008)

Hoffentlich hat die Erkältung nicht unseren Thomas dahin gerafft!!!


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat die Erkältung nicht unseren Thomas dahin gerafft!!!



Der sah gestern noch richtig gut aus. Glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Der sah gestern noch richtig gut aus. Glaube ich nicht.



Puh, gut!


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2008)

Mittlerweile weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich wegen der Erkältung, oder wegen des Abhängens nicht so wohl fühle...  ...oder so...


----------



## caroka (8. Januar 2008)

Ich les mal in meinem Liebesschmöcker weiter. Wenigstens mal von lesen.


----------



## wondermike (8. Januar 2008)

So, wieder 4 Pünktchen. Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen.


----------



## Arachne (8. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, wieder 4 Pünktchen. Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen.



 Wenigstens einer, der sich noch raus traut!


----------



## wondermike (8. Januar 2008)

Heute war's doch OK. Man hat sogar die Sterne gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat die Erkältung nicht unseren Thomas dahin gerafft!!!



 Keine Sorge ich lebe noch, meine mittelmässige Erkältung ist aber derzeit wohl auf dem Höhepunkt und ich bin diese Woche noch nicht auf dem Bike gewesen, weder Out- noch Indoor. 

Widme mich zur Zeit auch mal wieder etwas meinen anderen Hobbies/Interessen 



caroka schrieb:


> Der sah gestern noch richtig gut aus. Glaube ich nicht.



Wo hast Du mich denn gestern gesehen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2008)

moin


----------



## caroka (9. Januar 2008)

Moin moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> ..........
> Wo hast Du mich denn gestern gesehen?


Auf der Frankfurter. Ich saß im Auto und konnte mich nicht bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Breezler (9. Januar 2008)

Moin zusammen, es ist glatt auf des Taunus Strassen und Wegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Auf der Frankfurter. Ich saß im Auto und konnte mich nicht bemerkbar machen.



Moin moin,

ach so 

Dachte ich mir schon fast


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2008)

MORGEN!

mein grafikkarte is kaputt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> MORGEN!
> 
> mein grafikkarte is kaputt





Na ganz kaputt kann sie ja noch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin

Heute Bekanntschaft mit Glatteis gemacht ........ 
Helm an 5 Stellen gebrochen, Passubio im Ar***, Schaltauge verbogen, Hose hat ein Loch ansonsten ein paar blaue Flecken, und ein schmerzender Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Heute Bekanntschaft mit Glatteis gemacht ........
> Helm an 5 Stellen gebrochen, Passubio im Ar***, Schaltauge verbogen, Hose hat ein Loch ansonsten ein paar blaue Flecken, und ein schmerzender Daumen



   alder was machst du!!
aber sonst an dir alles heile?
sei froh dass der HELM an 5 Stellen gebrochen ist und nicht dein Kopf


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na ganz kaputt kann sie ja noch nicht sein, oder?



stimmt
nur, sobald der Lüfter lauter wird, erzeugt dieser auch mehr vibrationen. d.h. die graikkarte wird erschüttert un ich seh alles im extremsten streifen-look  zudem flackern diese steifen noch....

das macht einen irre!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2008)

*sabber*


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Heute Bekanntschaft mit Glatteis gemacht ........
> Helm an 5 Stellen gebrochen, Passubio im Ar***, Schaltauge verbogen, Hose hat ein Loch ansonsten ein paar blaue Flecken, und ein schmerzender Daumen



schade ... um die passubio, den helm und das schaltauge  

na ja, hauptsache dir ist nix wirklich schlimmes passiert  

hab heut früh auch die luft angehalten. besonders auf den radwegen hat es verdächtig geglitzert. ging aber ohne rutschpartie ganz gut ...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ......
> 
> hab heut früh auch die luft angehalten. besonders auf den radwegen hat es verdächtig geglitzert. ging aber ohne rutschpartie ganz gut ...


 
Bi mir waren es plus Grade und trockene Wege, bis auf eine Stelle bergab nach ner Kurve, wo Wasser ueber den Weg lief und dieses dann auf ca 3 m Breite gefroren war. 

So schnell lag ich noch nie auf der Schnauze  
wenn ich mir den Polar anschaue waren es ca. 39.7 km/h .....

Edit: Kann ich mir jetzt eigentlich einen Wilma Lampenkopf kaufen und diesen an den Akku der Passubio hängen? Ist noch ein 5 AH NIMH Akku und ein 1.8 LI Akku ????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Heute Bekanntschaft mit Glatteis gemacht ........
> Helm an 5 Stellen gebrochen, Passubio im Ar***, Schaltauge verbogen, Hose hat ein Loch ansonsten ein paar blaue Flecken, und ein schmerzender Daumen



Ohje  - Glück im Unglück gehabt und Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *sabber*


 
Pass auf, dass die Tastatur nicht vollläuft


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> MORGEN!
> 
> mein grafikkarte is kaputt



Hi, es war also nicht der Bildschirm.


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Heute Bekanntschaft mit Glatteis gemacht ........
> Helm an 5 Stellen gebrochen, Passubio im Ar***, Schaltauge verbogen, Hose hat ein Loch ansonsten ein paar blaue Flecken, und ein schmerzender Daumen



 Ach herrje, wie übel! 

Gute Besserung!!

Bei der von Dir erwähnten Geschwindigkeit, hast Du wohl wirklich noch Glück im Unglück gehabt.  Was einen nicht unbedingt den materiellen Schaden vergessen läßt...


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *sabber*



Steht es an?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach herrje, wie übel!
> 
> Gute Besserung!!
> 
> Bei der von Dir erwähnten Geschwindigkeit, hast Du wohl wirklich noch Glück im Unglück gehabt.  Was einen nicht unbedingt den materiellen Schaden vergessen läßt...


 
Danke @ all  

Kann man wohl sagen, hat mich auch etwas durchgeschüttelt .....

Achja das Laptop (vom Arbeitgeber) hats auch gekostet


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Steht es an?


 
Das ist doch deines  ..... schon bestellt?


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist doch deines  ..... schon bestellt?



Ich hab` noch kein neues Bike bestellt.  Ich würde mir allerdings auch das ES8 bestellen. iggi schwärmt für sich selbst und außerdem vom ES7.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab` noch kein neues Bike bestellt.  Ich würde mir allerdings auch das ES8 bestellen. iggi schwärmt für sich selbst und außerdem vom ES7.


 
In weiss mit roten DT Swiss Laufrädern


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

Zum 100. Todestag von Wilhelm Busch etwas, was gut in diesen Fred paßt:

"Rotwein ist für alte Knaben Eine von den besten Gaben."


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab` noch kein neues Bike bestellt.  Ich würde mir allerdings auch das ES8 bestellen. iggi schwärmt für sich selbst und außerdem vom ES7.



ach bestell doch gleich ein fr - zum schnellfahren haste ja noch deinen blauen renner und auf das dritte kettenblatt wirste eh irgendwann verzichten. siehe maggo, lugga und mich...crazy fährt seinen merkwürdigen selbstbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

komm Gerd bestell doch einfach dieses wenn du es nicht magst, kannst du es mir ja schenken


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ach bestell doch gleich ein fr - zum schnellfahren haste ja noch deinen blauen renner und auf das dritte kettenblatt wirste eh irgendwann verzichten. siehe maggo, lugga und mich...crazy fährt seinen merkwürdigen selbstbau...


Vielleicht hast Du recht, aber...ich will ja z.B. auch für anspruchsvolle Touren eine Enduro nutzen. Für meine Knochen ist ein Downhill, nach vorheriger Schmierung (Uphill), einfach viel verträglicher!



mzaskar schrieb:


> komm Gerd bestell doch einfach dieses wenn du es nicht magst, kannst du es mir ja schenken


Die Kiste gibt es noch nicht mal in meiner Größe...


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi, es war also nicht der Bildschirm.


nein 


mzaskar schrieb:


> Pass auf, dass die Tastatur nicht vollläuft


zu späääät  


Arachne schrieb:


> Steht es an?


schön wärs
würds mir ja gern zulegen, leider fehlt mir aber das nötige kleingeld 
bzw is das kleingeld schon für andere sachen verplant 
nachm abi vllt.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast Du recht, aber...ich will ja z.B. auch für anspruchsvolle Touren eine Enduro nutzen. Für meine Knochen ist ein Downhill, nach vorheriger Schmierung (Uphill), einfach viel verträglicher!
> 
> 
> Die Kiste gibt es noch nicht mal in meiner Größe...



naja das FRX fährt man eh ne nummer kleiner  

natürlich ist das aber wie immer persönlicher geschmack - ausgestattet sind natürlich beide ziemlich fett.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> komm Gerd bestell doch einfach dieses wenn du es nicht magst, kannst du es mir ja schenken



dadda


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2008)

soo
grafikkarte getauscht (radeon X9250 265mb fÃ¼r 39â¬ incl. Einbau und Treiberinstallation)
und alles geht


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2008)

@gerd....
schon mal an ein Canyon AM5 gedacht??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Januar 2008)

ei gude!

@iggi: vllt war nur was an der GrKa locker

@iggi: Gerd will ne Sänfte


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> @iggi: vllt war nur was an der GrKa locker
> 
> @iggi: Gerd will ne Sänfte



wawa was machst du denn schon hier  16:30uhr ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> .....
> Die Kiste gibt es noch nicht mal in meiner Größe...



umso besser passt es mir


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

so neuer Helm gekauft

http://www.met-helmets.com/home.jsp?idrub=5757

Schaltauge gerichtet .....


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so neuer Helm gekauft
> 
> http://www.met-helmets.com/home.jsp?idrub=5757
> 
> Schaltauge gerichtet .....



very nice


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @gerd....
> schon mal an ein Canyon AM5 gedacht??





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> @iggi: Gerd will ne Sänfte



Genau!  Ich brauche etwas, was mich sanft über die bösen Steine hebt!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau!  Ich brauche etwas, was mich sanft über die bösen Steine hebt!



Wie wäre es denn mit 4 starken Männern und einer Sänfte


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so neuer Helm gekauft
> 
> http://www.met-helmets.com/home.jsp?idrub=5757
> 
> Schaltauge gerichtet .....



Der Helm sieht wirklich nett aus!  Er paßt also wenigstens den Augen... 

Schaltauge selbst gerichtet, wenn  ja mit was, oder richten lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit 4 starken Männern und einer Sänfte



Dann doch lieber acht schlanke Frauen!!!


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

So, muß jetzt mal raus in die raue Welt.  Sonst verhungere ich noch...  Muß mich eh wieder an Frischluft gewöhnen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau!  Ich brauche etwas, was mich sanft über die bösen Steine hebt!



tuts das denn nicht


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Der Helm sieht wirklich nett aus!  Er paßt also wenigstens den Augen...
> 
> Schaltauge selbst gerichtet, wenn  ja mit was, oder richten lassen?



Mein LBD hatte so ein nettes Gerät  und er konnte wohl auch damit umgehen 

Mit deiner Sänfte, denke mal es ist dir klar, dass:

mehr Federweg = schwerer = schlechter Bergauf zu treten sind .....

trotz der ganzen Plattform Dingeskirschen und blockier Dingeskirschen geht es nicht mehr so gut Bergauf. Meines erachtens liegt die Grenz zur Zeit bei 140 mm. Alles was trüber liegt macht mehr Arbeit, so dass dir auf langen Bergaufstrecken die Lust vergeht ..... (ist meine persönliche Meinung)


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> tuts das denn nicht



neeee, könnte ja auch mal ein Steinchen dabei sein, das plus sag höher als 14cm ist!


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein LBD hatte so ein nettes Gerät  und er konnte wohl auch damit umgehen
> 
> Mit deiner Sänfte, denke mal es ist dir klar, dass:
> 
> ...



ja aber:

jetzt hab` ich 13,5kg. Das Torque wiegt mit Pedalen weniger als ein Kilo mehr! Und die Gabel läßt sich bis 100mm absenken. 

Vom Supershuttle war ich echt begeistert!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> neeee, könnte ja auch mal ein Steinchen dabei sein, das plus sag höher als 14cm ist!



und wenn eins kommt, was größer las 16cm oder sogar 20 cm ist???


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja aber:
> 
> jetzt hab` ich 13,5kg. Das Torque wiegt mit Pedalen weniger als ein Kilo mehr! Und die Gabel läßt sich bis 100mm absenken.
> 
> Vom Supershuttle war ich echt begeistert!



Trotz allem sitzt du anderes ....... Ist dein Hobel so schwer? Da ist meine Göttin ja leichter


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und wenn eins kommt, was größer las 16cm oder sogar 20 cm ist???



Radwandern


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2008)

wie geil ist das denn

http://www.erro.de/06_ledlicht/bikemessenger.html



und GN8, geh mal meine geschundenen Knochen ins Bettchen legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Trotz allem sitzt du anderes ....... Ist dein Hobel so schwer? Da ist meine Göttin ja leichter



Ich bin ja auch kein Zwerg und habe diesen tollen Werkstoff!  ...und Enduro-Griffe, -Felgen, -Reifen


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, muß jetzt mal raus in die raue Welt.  Sonst verhungere ich noch...  Muß mich eh wieder an Frischluft gewöhnen.



Draußen ist super mild! Wenn die aufgeweichten Böden nicht wären, ließe sich prima fahren...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und wenn eins kommt, was größer las 16cm oder sogar 20 cm ist???



dann sieht das so aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Januar 2008)

Ich sag' dann auch mal GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Januar 2008)

bin dann auch weg 
machts gut
gn8


----------



## Arachne (9. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn
> 
> http://www.erro.de/06_ledlicht/bikemessenger.html
> 
> ...



stimmt!  Hast Du irgendwo `nen Preis gesehen?


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> stimmt!  Hast Du irgendwo `nen Preis gesehen?



Guten Morgen 

Nee Preis habe ich leider keinen gesehen


----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2008)

Moin moin,


mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Heute Bekanntschaft mit Glatteis gemacht ........
> Helm an 5 Stellen gebrochen, Passubio im Ar***, Schaltauge verbogen, Hose hat ein Loch ansonsten ein paar blaue Flecken, und ein schmerzender Daumen


Moin alder,

gut dass nicht mehr passiert ist. 

Wie gut, dass sich am Kleiderschrank meiner Kleinen die Rückwand gelöst hat. Als 
ich ihn vorschob, kam Schimmel zum Vorschein.  Erst mal alles Umgeräumt, dass die Außenwände nicht mehr zugestellt sind. Ich denk mal, damit hat es sich.


----------



## hambacher (10. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Moin alder,
> 
> ...




http://www.holzfragen.de/seiten/vorbeugung_schimmel.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Januar 2008)

hambacher schrieb:


> http://www.holzfragen.de/seiten/vorbeugung_schimmel.html



 

Moin hambacher 

ich denke es liegt an der Außenwand. Dazu stand der Schrank in einer Ecke. 

Oh Gott, ich muss los.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Moin alder,
> 
> gut dass nicht mehr passiert ist.



Moin Caro, ja hatte wohl Glück gehabt ..... Meine Knochen fühlen sich heute nur etwas älter an als sonst 



caroka schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass sich am Kleiderschrank meiner Kleinen die Rückwand gelöst hat. Als
> ich ihn vorschob, kam Schimmel zum Vorschein.  Erst mal alles Umgeräumt, dass die Außenwände nicht mehr zugestellt sind. Ich denk mal, damit hat es sich.





Den Schimmel sollte man nicht unterschätzen ....... Oder besser gesagt mir Schimmel ist nicht gut Kirschen essen


----------



## hambacher (10. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin hambacher
> 
> ich denke es liegt an der Außenwand. Dazu stand der Schrank in einer Ecke.
> 
> Oh Gott, ich muss los.




diese Anrede ist zwar nicht nötig, aber an " Oh Gott " könnte ich mich gewöhnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2008)

Morgen,

wo ist die Sonne? Sie geht doch eigentlich jeden Tag schon wieder etwas früher auf. Wieso ist heute denn besonders dunkel?


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Januar 2008)

einen guten Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> wo ist die Sonne? Sie geht doch eigentlich jeden Tag schon wieder etwas früher auf. Wieso ist heute denn besonders dunkel?



Na, dann kam sie ja doch noch pünktlich zu meiner Fahrt raus.   Mittlerweile ist sie aber schon wieder weg. Es weht ein nur ganz leichter Wind aus SO. Dank der aufgeweichten Böden, hab` ich trotzdem 10min länger als letztes mal gebraucht...


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> und GN8, geh mal meine geschundenen Knochen ins Bettchen legen



Wie geht es denn heute den geschundenen Knochen?


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie geht es denn heute den geschundenen Knochen?


 
Geht so weit gut, fühlte mich beim Aufstehen nur um Jahre gealtert, Knie schmerzt, Pobacke, Schulter und die ganze rechte Seite. Das Atmen, bei Anstrengung, fühlt sich an als ob es nicht genügend Platz im Brustkorb hätte...... Aber ansonsten gut, Danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geht so weit gut, fühlte mich beim Aufstehen nur um Jahre gealtert, Knie schmerzt, Pobacke, Schulter und die ganze rechte Seite. Das Atmen, bei Anstrengung, fühlt sich an als ob es nicht genügend Platz im Brustkorb hätte...... Aber ansonsten gut, Danke der Nachfrage



Au...


----------



## wondermike (10. Januar 2008)

@mzaskar
Klingt ja, als ob sich das richtig gelohnt hätte. Von mir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> @mzaskar
> Klingt ja, als ob sich das richtig gelohnt hätte. Von mir auch gute Besserung.


Kann jetzt leider nicht mehr auf dumme Frage entgegen: ".....Ich bin doch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen!"


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Geht so weit gut, fühlte mich beim Aufstehen nur um Jahre gealtert, Knie schmerzt, Pobacke, Schulter und die ganze rechte Seite. Das Atmen, bei Anstrengung, fühlt sich an als ob es nicht genügend Platz im Brustkorb hätte...... Aber ansonsten gut, Danke der Nachfrage



einmal das volle Glatteisprogramm


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> stimmt!  Hast Du irgendwo `nen Preis gesehen?



http://www.techgalerie.de/6020/bike_messenger_2er_set.html


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2008)

Hier gibt es noch mehr ......: 

http://www.hokeyspokes.com/designs.htm

http://www.velojournal.ch/CMS/content/view/760/109/

..... Dinge, welche die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://www.techgalerie.de/6020/bike_messenger_2er_set.html


*kopfschuettel*



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier gibt es noch mehr ......:
> 
> http://www.hokeyspokes.com/designs.htm
> 
> ...


sdf hatte bei unserer Weihnachtstour so `nen blinkenden Ventildeckel als "Weihnachtsbeleuchtung". Er hat es ja nicht gesehen, aber in der Dämmerung, bevor ich meine Beleuchtung einschaltete, hat mich das total geblendet.  Kokolores!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2008)

es gibt doch immer wieder Dinge welche eigentlich keine Daseinsberechtigung haben, aber doch immer wieder gekauft werden


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Januar 2008)

des alles viel zu teuer ^^
selbst bauen


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2008)

tach.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Januar 2008)

tach


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Januar 2008)

tach


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2008)

die flachländer haben echt was am schädel. ich bin einigermaßen froh wieder hier zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2008)

tach, tach


----------



## wondermike (10. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> die flachländer haben echt was am schädel. ich bin einigermaßen froh wieder hier zu sein.



Wo hast Du Dich denn rumgetrieben?


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wo hast Du Dich denn rumgetrieben?



amsterdam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> amsterdam



könnt man da schön fahrn?

am popo fahrn, ich glaub ich muss mal neben der Bahnstrecke innen Wald, wenn ich da so im Halbschlaf bei der Rückfahrt ausm Fenster guck seh ich da nen Trail! Ab Eppstein (da is ne fette Natursteintreppe) richtung Heimat scheint sich da echt was langzuschlängeln


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2008)

da kann man schön fahrn. ganze drei mountainbikes davon eins mit big aplle bereifung unter bestimmt 1.000.000.000 hollandräder habe ich gezählt. das ist echt ein krasses programm. helmfahrer hab ich auch nicht gesehn, nichtmal bei denne aufm moppet.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Januar 2008)

na wenn die vom mzaskar wüssten  auch von mir ne gute Besserung an dieser Stelle


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2008)

Guude Maggo, welcome back!


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2008)

..dass es draußen ziemlich mild sein muß merke ich schon daran, dass es mir im Büro schwer fällt meine komplette Montur anzuziehen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Januar 2008)

gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ..dass es draußen ziemlich mild sein muß merke ich schon daran, dass es mir im Büro schwer fällt meine komplette Montur anzuziehen...



Ihr könnt ja sagen was ihr wollt, sowas wie "lieber richtig kalt, als schlammig", mir ist es schlammig lieber, als richtig kalt. Die Rückfahrt hat mal wieder geflutscht.  Ob ich wohl auch etwas Rückenwind hatte?  Wenn der schlammige Untergrund jetzt gefrieren würde...


----------



## Zilli (10. Januar 2008)

Tach auch, (heisst dat)

ich melde mich mal, daß ich im Prinzip noch da bin (halt erst nach 2100 aus'm Büro gekommen .... angefangen um 0730)
Das einzige, was man den Leuchtkeksen an den Rädern abgewinnen kann, ist vllt. ein Sicherheitsaspekt ..... .... aber im Wald .
Ich geh in die Horizontale; es wird morgen bestimmt nach 1800 wg. Qualitäts-Audit.
Bis demnächst mal wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2008)

Ich sag' auch mal GN8


----------



## Arachne (10. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ...
> ich melde mich mal, daß ich im Prinzip noch da bin (halt erst nach 2100 aus'm Büro gekommen .... angefangen um 0730)
> ...



ja, ja, jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt,...


----------



## Zilli (10. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja, ja, jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt,...


Spugge is guud ......     ......     ......     ......         :kotz:



Guude Nachd ainstwaile


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2008)

samweis gamdschie iss ne heulsuse.


----------



## wondermike (10. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> T
> Ich geh in die Horizontale; es wird morgen bestimmt nach 1800 wg. Qualitäts-Audit.



Au ja. Qualitäts-Audit is geil. Macht echt Laune.


----------



## Maggo (10. Januar 2008)

wir wollen hier mal nicht über unser zweitliebstes hobby lästern, ja???!!!!


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir wollen hier mal nicht über unser zweitliebstes hobby lästern, ja???!!!!



Qualitäts-Audit???

A*****???


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich sollte ich jetzt auch in die Horizontale!!! Aber...Sleepy Hollow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte ich jetzt auch in die Horizontale!!! Aber...Sleepy Hollow!



nicht dass du schlecht traeumst 

Der Fön macht einen wahnsinnig .....

"...Temperaturen in den Niederungen am Morgen 1, am Nachmittag 7, bei Föhn bis 16 Grad."

GN8

EDIT: die Reste meiner Pasubio: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4374801&postcount=9


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2008)

Hatte mir gestern abend fest vorgenommen heute nach einer Woche mal wieder auf's Bike zu steigen, musste aber heute morgen feststellen, dass ich leider immer noch ziemlich verschnupft bin


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> EDIT: die Reste meiner Pasubio: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4374801&postcount=9



Morsche,

hell macht sie ohne Reflektor aber wohl kaum noch...


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Der Fön macht einen wahnsinnig .....
> 
> "...Temperaturen in den Niederungen am Morgen 1, am Nachmittag 7, bei Föhn bis 16 Grad."
> ...



Auf meiner Fahrt nach Biebrich herrschte eine Durchschnittstemperatur von 7°C.  Das hat mich dann zu einem Durchschnittspuls von 145 verleitet...


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hatte mir gestern abend fest vorgenommen heute nach einer Woche mal wieder auf's Bike zu steigen, musste aber heute morgen feststellen, dass ich leider immer noch ziemlich verschnupft bin



Du warst ja brav gewesen, bist Deine Erkältung nicht übergangen. D.h. kommende Woche wird es Dir bestimmt wieder besser gehen!


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auf meiner Fahrt nach Biebrich herrschte eine Durchschnittstemperatur von 7°C.  Das hat mich dann zu einem Durchschnittspuls von 145 verleitet...



frühlingsgefühle


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> frühlingsgefühle



  

Von mir aus braucht es nicht mehr kälter zu werden!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Heute unfallfrei auf der A***** angekommen, mit Spikes und halber Fahrt vorraus 

Das Problem mit den Spikes, man merkt die glatten Stellen, welche oft noch an Stellen sind wo es noch keine Sonne hat, nicht und beim nächsten Ausritt mit ohne Spikes haut es einen wieder auf die Schnauze 

Leassons learned: Lieber öffter mit Spikes vor allem wenn man früh Morgens oder spät Abends fährt, als eine ungeplante Asphaltprobe zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von mir aus braucht es nicht mehr kälter zu werden!


 

Doch Doch, Schnee viel Schnee, Pulverschnee bis zu den Hüften und viele weisse unverspurte Abfahrten bis in die Täler


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Leassons learned: Lieber öffter mit Spikes vor allem wenn man früh Morgens oder spät Abends fährt, als eine ungeplante Asphaltprobe zu nehmen.



 Ebend - Wenn man die Dinger schon hat, sollte man sie auch verwenden. Ich hab mir meine ersten Spike Reifen 1996 gekauft. Ich hab sie in manchem Winter schon wochenlang genutzt, obwohl es dann über längere Strecken doch eigentlich nich notwendig war - sicher ist sicher 

Mich stören sie auch überhaupt nicht beim Fahren 

Jetzt ist es noch komfortabler, weil ich einen Extra Laufradsatz mit Spike-Reifen habe und bei mir die Laufradsätze zwischen fast den meisten Rädern völlig kompatibel sind 

Laufradsatz wechseln dauert dann max 10 Minuten


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> samweis gamdschie iss ne heulsuse.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> amsterdam



Holland ist absolut 

Ich bin da früher durch die Segelei ja sehr häufig gewesen, ein g**les Land


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen ihrs!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihrs!



Guten Morgen Dus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ebend - Wenn man die Dinger schon hat, sollte man sie auch verwenden. Ich hab mir meine ersten Spike Reifen 1996 gekauft. Ich hab sie in manchem Winter schon wochenlang genutzt, obwohl es dann über längere Strecken doch eigentlich nich notwendig war - sicher ist sicher
> 
> Mich stören sie auch überhaupt nicht beim Fahren
> 
> Jetzt ist es noch komfortabler, weil ich einen Extra Laufradsatz mit Spike-Reifen habe und bei mir die Laufradsätze zwischen fast den meisten Rädern völlig kompatibel sind


 
Fahren siche eigentlich gut, das Geräusch hat was beruhigendes, die Wanderer werden aufmerksam ohne Klingel nur die Hunde schauen etwas skeptisch wegen des ungewohnten Bild/Geräusch 

Naja habe sie auf dem HT montiert, weil ich keine kompatiblen LRS's habe.

HT = Magura HS33
FS = Formula K24

Bin jedoch mit dem Gedanken am spielen mein Fully mit einem etwas breiteren LRS auszustatten und dann mein HT auf Scheiben umzurüsten .....
Obwohl weder der DTSwiss/Formula LRS zeigt schwächen und die HS 33 mag einfach nicht zu schwächeln oder einen Defekt aufzuweisen


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Dus!



ey du  wenn wetter an sonntag guddd
dann biken??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ey du  wenn wetter an sonntag guddd
> dann biken??



Wenn Wetter gut und Gesundheit wieder gut


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn Wetter gut und Gesundheit wieder gut



dann ich hoffen, Sonntag alles gut. guckst du  Wettermann

is zwar nicht beste aber geht  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





gute Besserung


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Naja habe sie auf dem HT montiert, weil ich keine kompatiblen LRS's habe.
> 
> HT = Magura HS33
> ...



Ich habe einen LRS, der beides kann:

Felgenbremsenfelge: Mavic XM 819
Scheibenbremsennabe: Shimano XT IS


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

Geile Beschreibung meiner derzeitigen Felgen:

"*EX 823 Disc

Schlagsicher, Adrenalin-gedopt und mit heissem Design.*

Dank ihrem, ultra-robusten Felgenprofil kann die EX 823 Disc schon jetzt auf unzählige Erfolge bei Downhill- und 4-Cross-Wettbewerben stolz sein."


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> dann ich hoffen, Sonntag alles gut. guckst du  Wettermann
> 
> is zwar nicht beste aber geht
> 
> ...



Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus!  Matschig wird es allerdings sicherlich...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus!  Matschig wird es allerdings sicherlich...



 jo men
ich will fahren


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe einen LRS, der beides kann:
> 
> Felgenbremsenfelge: Mavic XM 819
> Scheibenbremsennabe: Shimano XT IS


 
HmHmmmHmmmmm

Immo tendiere ich zu einem LRS für die Schöneheit, entweder 

Crossmax SX ODER
Dt Swiss EX 

Nicht die günstigste Lösung aber denkemal eine gute


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> HmHmmmHmmmmm
> 
> Immo tendiere ich zu einem LRS für die Schöneheit, entweder
> 
> ...



 Sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Lösung,  aber ich finde diese Hersteller-LRS immer viel zu überteuert. 

EDIT: mir wäre der rote lieber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> hell macht sie ohne Reflektor aber wohl kaum noch...


 
Immer noch ne bessere Ausleuchtung als meine ganzen bisherigen Radpositionslichter


----------



## Tonino (11. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Lösung,  aber ich finde diese Hersteller-LRS immer viel zu überteuert.
> 
> EDIT: mir wäre der rote lieber!



Servus,

der LRS steckt mir auch schon länger in der Nase aber der ist für Steckachse und ich habe keine entsprechende Gabel.


----------



## Tonino (11. Januar 2008)

Ich habe gerade auf der Seite gesehen, dass es diesen LRS wohl auch für Schnellspanner gibt....das wäre klasse.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade auf der Seite gesehen, dass es diesen LRS wohl auch für Schnellspanner gibt....das wäre klasse.


 
Du kannst das bei DTSwiss tauschen ..... Es gibt da ein "Adapter" für Schnellspanner. Dann gibt es noch die RWS Schnellspanner, die wohl etwas besser klemmen.


*Edit: Den E2200 kannst du nicht umrüsten auf Schnellspanner !!!!!!*
Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade auf der Seite gesehen, dass es diesen LRS wohl auch für Schnellspanner gibt....das wäre klasse.


genau! 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Du kannst das bei DTSwiss tauschen ..... Es gibt da ein "Adapter" für Schnellspanner. Dann gibt es noch die RWS Schnellspanner, die wohl etwas besser klemmen.
> 
> 
> *Edit: Den E2200 kannst du nicht umrüsten auf Schnellspanner !!!!!!*
> ...


Den E2200 bekommst Du laut DTSwiss Homepage auch mit Schnellspannernabe.

Am Popo RWS: Ich nutze sie mittlerweile seit vielen Monaten und habe noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht!  Etwas umständlicher als übliche Schnellspanner sind sie schon. Dafür aber sicherer und fester.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ....
> Den E2200 bekommst Du laut DTSwiss Homepage auch mit Schnellspannernabe.


 
Denke mal das bedeutet du bestellst sie mit Schnellspannern oder Steckachse. So ist es mal auf der Seite angegeben. Bei den tech Spec's ist es aber nicht mehr dabei. wobei bei EX1750 und dem FR2350 die Optionen gelistet sind .....

Was immer jetzt stimmt


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2008)

Tonino schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> der LRS steckt mir auch schon länger in der Nase aber der ist für Steckachse und ich habe keine entsprechende Gabel.



warum ausgerechnet diese räder für dein rad?? da gibts doch sicherlich andere tolle alternativen? was stört dich an deinen jetzigen rädern?


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2008)

@gerd: ich habe deine schnellspanner bzw spanner oder wieauchimmermandasnennt ja auch schon desöfteren betätigt und finde nichtmal dass sie komplizierter sind als andere. im gegenteil, durch das direkte gefühl in den fingern finde ich sie sogar richtig gut, zusammen mit der möglichkeit sie sie exakt und frei zu positionieren würden sie für mich auch interessant machen. evtl mal für die hinterradachse am slayer.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: ich habe deine schnellspanner bzw spanner oder wieauchimmermandasnennt ja auch schon desöfteren betätigt und finde nichtmal dass sie komplizierter sind als andere. im gegenteil, durch das direkte gefühl in den fingern finde ich sie sogar richtig gut, zusammen mit der möglichkeit sie sie exakt und frei zu positionieren würden sie für mich auch interessant machen. evtl mal für die hinterradachse am slayer.


 
Wir können sie ihm beim nächstenmal ja ausbauen und stecken ein Hölzchen durch  ... ich nehem dann den vorderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2008)

ok.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Januar 2008)

tach auch


----------



## Tonino (11. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> warum ausgerechnet diese räder für dein rad?? da gibts doch sicherlich andere tolle alternativen? was stört dich an deinen jetzigen rädern?



wenn ich ehrlich sein soll dann ist das einfach nur die Farbe.


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> tach auch



ei gude wie!



Tonino schrieb:


> wenn ich ehrlich sein soll dann ist das einfach nur die Farbe.



ok. verständlich.....


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

Tonino schrieb:


> wenn ich ehrlich sein soll dann ist das einfach nur die Farbe.


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> tach auch



Servus Du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wir können sie ihm beim nächstenmal ja ausbauen und stecken ein Hölzchen durch  ... ich nehem dann den vorderen





Maggo schrieb:


> ok.



 Plauscher...


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Denke mal das bedeutet du bestellst sie mit Schnellspannern oder Steckachse. So ist es mal auf der Seite angegeben. Bei den tech Spec's ist es aber nicht mehr dabei. wobei bei EX1750 und dem FR2350 die Optionen gelistet sind .....
> ...



Äh - ja genau! Und von was sprichst Du?  

Soweit ich es verstanden hab` ging es dem Tonino nur darum den (neu zu beschaffenden) LRS in sein Schnellspannerrad einzubauen und nicht eine Steckachsennabe umzurüsten.


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

17 Uhr und es ist noch eine gewisse Resthelligkeit vorhanden!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2008)

N'abend


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> 17 Uhr und es ist noch eine gewisse Resthelligkeit vorhanden!



ab jetzt gehts aufwärts.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2008)

Yepp ab Mitte Januar merkt man es langsam


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2008)

tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2008)

Servus


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> tach auch



Servus Alder!


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> tach auch



ei gude wie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2008)

morgen hab ich wieder 2 autobahnfahrten


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ei gude wie!



ei gude maggo un wie
bei mir bestens


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Servus Alder!



moin jung.... alder


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen hab ich wieder 2 autobahnfahrten



was e glück bleib ich moije dehaam.


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen hab ich wieder 2 autobahnfahrten



   

in welche Richtung fahrt ihr???


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> was e glück bleib ich moije dehaam.



meeenste des dud disch redde?


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> in welche Richtung fahrt ihr???



immer der Arachne hinterher 

Limburg


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ab jetzt gehts aufwärts.





wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp ab Mitte Januar merkt man es langsam



Wie ist das gemeint, immo habe ich das Gefühl ich werde immer langsamer und das Bergaufradeln fällt von Mal zu Mal schwerer 

Aber dafür geht es bei mir dieses WE aufwärts Hoorrraaayyyy ab in den Schnee Yiiipppeeeehhhhh


----------



## Maggo (11. Januar 2008)

@iggy: endlich ist dieses behämmerte rammsteinavatar weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy: endlich ist dieses behämmerte rammsteinavatar weg.



Schade 

Rammstein ist


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> immer der Arachne hinterher
> 
> Limburg



kann nix dafür, Hunde jagen nun halt mal Katzen!


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> Rammstein ist


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy: endlich ist dieses behämmerte rammsteinavatar weg.


jo
ging mir in letzter zeit auch bissi aufn sa**


wahltho schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> Rammstein ist



jo stimmt schon aber es reicht ja wenn mans hört  zumindest hin un wieder


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> kann nix dafür, Hunde jagen nun halt mal Katzen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Januar 2008)

@all
ich würde gerne mal wieder am Sonntag mit euch fahren.... steht was an kann man was organisieren...
könnte auch schon um 9 oder 10 oder gegeb. später oder...
kurz gesagt ich hätte normal den ganzen Sonntag frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @all
> ich würde gerne mal wieder am Sonntag mit euch fahren.... steht was an kann man was organisieren...
> könnte auch schon um 9 oder 10 oder gegeb. später oder...
> kurz gesagt ich hätte normal den ganzen Sonntag frei



Hängt bei mir wie gesagt von der weiteren Genesung ab, ich fühl' mich gerade wieder ziemlich erkältet, hab' zwar sehr selten Erkältungen, aber wenn dann dauert es immer etwas länger...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2008)

Nacht Leute


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Jetzt bin ich 4 Stunden im Ausgang gewesen und nur ein Post ..... tststs

Plauscher Plauscher was ist los ... in der Zeit wurden schon ganze K-Fragen gelöst 

Gn8 @ all

StS aus GA bei ZH in CH


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich 4 Stunden im Ausgang gewesen und nur ein Post ..... tststs
> 
> Plauscher Plauscher was ist los ... in der Zeit wurden schon ganze K-Fragen gelöst
> 
> ...



Dann geh` halt nicht aus!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dann geh` halt nicht aus!



du wissen .... ich Single  ich musse gehen aus und lerne kenne nette Mensch


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @all
> ich würde gerne mal wieder am Sonntag mit euch fahren.... steht was an kann man was organisieren...
> könnte auch schon um 9 oder 10 oder gegeb. später oder...
> kurz gesagt ich hätte normal den ganzen Sonntag frei



Ich bin wieder einigermaßen genesen und bereit für neue Schandtaten!


----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du wissen .... ich Single  ich musse gehen aus und lerne kenne nette Mensch



Quark, da lernst Du doch eh nur Vamps=Vampire=Blutsauger kennen!!!   Du fühlst Dich vielleicht erstmal berauscht, wachst aber dann ziemlich verkatert auf...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Schandtaten  wie wäre es damit für den Sommer 

http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/588


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Quark, da lernst Du doch eh nur Vamps=Vampire=Blutsauger kennen!!!   Du fühlst Dich vielleicht erstmal berauscht, wachst aber dann ziemlich verkatert auf...



Wie ist das noch.... man geht oft mit hübschen Menschen schlafen und wacht neben weniger hübschen Menschen auf 

ok zahl schon meine 5 Stutz in die Kasse


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (11. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schandtaten  wie wäre es damit für den Sommer
> 
> http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/588



Irgendwie schwant mir, Du verplanst nicht nur den, sondern die nächsten Sommer...   Abgesehen davon: eine schöne Strecke, zu der mir diese WAB-lastige Marathonstrecke nicht zu gehören scheint, fahre ich lieber außerhalb eines überfüllten Marathons!!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Was soll ich sagen ... manchmal fahre ich gerne WAB´s gerade wenn es schöne Aus- und Einblicke gibt. Aber du hast recht .....

Eine schöne Hütte, wie ich finde, gibt es am Pizol (Chalet Waldegg) wobei die Radstrecken nicht unbedingt vor der Haustüre losgehen ....

kostet 30 CHF pro Nase pro Tag und bietet 2 Bett Zimmer ....


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Muss mal die Musik anwerfen ....


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2008)

Joy Division - Passover ....


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Mein DVD-Spieler spielt die nwd-DVDs (Originale) nur in schwarz/weiß ab (NTSC). Ist das `ne Einstellungssache?


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein DVD-Spieler spielt die nwd-DVDs (Originale) nur in schwarz/weiß ab (NTSC). Ist das `ne Einstellungssache?



  

Nehme Anteil ... aber hilft dir nicht weiter


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nehme Anteil ... aber hilft dir nicht weiter



Hmm, könnte am Fernseher liegen, wenn der nur PAL versteht. Soll man umgehen können, wenn man den DVD-Spieler auf RGB stellt und ein vollbeschaltetes SCART-Kabel benutzt. Wahrscheinlich habe ich ein solches Kabel nicht. Nach der Umstellung auf RGB ist es immer noch schwarz/weiss.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

das ist mir viel zu technisch aber deswegen hab ich ja einen Mac


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer (Live) 







lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das ist mir viel zu technisch aber deswegen hab ich ja einen Mac



 Habe es doch noch hinbekommen: habe so eine kleine hama-Umschaltkiste zwischen VHS/DVD/PC und Fernseher. Und die hat auch einen RGB-Schalter!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe es doch noch hinbekommen: habe so eine kleine hama-Umschaltkiste zwischen VHS/DVD/PC und Fernseher. Und die hat auch einen RGB-Schalter!



wie schon gesagt ... zu viel Technik


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

um 7:00 Uhr ist wecken angesagt ... geh dann mal  GN8


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> um 7:00 Uhr ist wecken angesagt ... geh dann mal  GN8



Nacht! Und danke für den Hinweis: Muß den Wecker noch ausschalten!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

gggrrrrrrrroooooaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

sach mal was machen eigentlich Caro, Miss H und Ratte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sach mal was machen eigentlich Caro, Miss H und Ratte



da könnte ich größtenteils auch nur spekulieren...  Allerdings ist es hier ja irgendwie insgesamt recht ruhig derzeit.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm ????

Jedenfalls gebe ich mich jetzt auch mal der Ruhe hin 

Schönes WE und Spass beim Trampen


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm ????
> 
> Jedenfalls gebe ich mich jetzt auch mal der Ruhe hin
> 
> Schönes WE und Spass beim Trampen



Dir viel Spaß beim Boarden!


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein DVD-Spieler spielt die nwd-DVDs (Originale) nur in schwarz/weiß ab (NTSC). Ist das `ne Einstellungssache?



hast du am setup des dvd was geändert? höhrt sich an al shättest du den videoausgang auf componenten gestellt. wenn das schon länger so ist hast du dit ntsc dvd gekaooft und da kann man dann niggs ändern weil der farbträger anders moduliert ist.


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe es doch noch hinbekommen: habe so eine kleine hama-Umschaltkiste zwischen VHS/DVD/PC und Fernseher. Und die hat auch einen RGB-Schalter!



erst jetzt gelesen un drecht gehabt. ich bin manschmal schone ne coole sau. gerade eben ist der  besuch wech und ich hab wa szuviel bier gedrunken.


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Ruhe vor dem Sturm ????
> 
> Jedenfalls gebe ich mich jetzt auch mal der Ruhe hin
> 
> Schönes WE und Spass beim Trampen



ruhe vor dem strum?? 165. ich mach mal den anfang.


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Noch 151 und gute Nacht.


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

öh gerd. du auch hier? ich würde übrigens am sonntag mitfahren.


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

dann also noch 149. ich glaub die mach ich jetzt.


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

nur noch 148 beiträge. das vergwht jetzt wie im fluge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

wobei die dreissisch sekundo regel schon nervt......jetzt grad hab ich noch 5. vorbei!


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

es kann weiter gehn.


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

ich mach mir mal nen kaffee.


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2008)

hambacher schrieb:


> diese Anrede ist zwar nicht nötig, aber an " Oh Gott " könnte ich mich gewöhnen


Dacht ich mir.  Caroka weiß was Männer mögen.  



Arachne schrieb:


> Quark, da lernst Du doch eh nur Vamps=Vampire=Blutsauger kennen!!!   Du fühlst Dich vielleicht erstmal berauscht, wachst aber dann ziemlich verkatert auf...


Jo  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie ist das noch.... man geht oft mit hübschen Menschen schlafen und wacht neben weniger hübschen Menschen auf
> 
> ok zahl schon meine 5 Stutz in die Kasse


Lass stecken, ich glaube das geht beiden Geschlechtern so. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> sach mal was machen eigentlich Caro, Miss H und Ratte


Ich bin gerade am ausmisten, neumachen, ordnen und so weiter. 



Maggo schrieb:


> es kann weiter gehn.


Ja, ich hab noch Tee, also........


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

auf dmax kommt gerade "so wirds gemacht"  das ist sowas wie die sendung mit der maus nur ohne maus und ohne comics. ich hab gesehen wie man getränkedosen und gummibärchen macht.


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

jetzt zeigen sie eine fischzucht.


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> auf dmax kommt gerade "so wirds gemacht"  das ist sowas wie die sendung mit der maus nur ohne maus und ohne comics. ich hab gesehen wie man getränkedosen und gummibärchen macht.



Morgens schau ich kein fern.  Ich werde hier mal weitermachen. Aber erst ess ich noch was.


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> jetzt zeigen sie eine fischzucht.



Wenn ich den Fernseher anmache bleib ich womöglich davor hängen.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen Kinners 

Null Sicht in den Bergen .... ich wart noch was 

Guten Morgen Caro, kannst zu mir kommen und auch mal ausmisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Kinners
> 
> Null Sicht in den Bergen .... ich wart noch was
> 
> Guten Morgen Caro, kannst zu mir kommen und auch mal ausmisten



Vorsicht, ich bin da wirklich rigoros.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

solange du nicht mein Lieblingsquietscheentchen versorgst .....


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgens schau ich kein fern.  Ich werde hier mal weitermachen. Aber erst ess ich noch was.



mir iss morgens langweilig. da hab ich die kiste zum kaffee halt an, es ist das einzige was ich machen will/kann ohne jemanden zu wecken.


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> solange du nicht mein Lieblingsquietscheentchen versorgst .....


....ich sagte rigoros.  



Maggo schrieb:


> mir iss morgens langweilig. da hab ich die kiste zum kaffee halt an, es ist das einzige was ich machen will/kann ohne jemanden zu wecken.


Mir gibt keiner einen Startschuss. 


Da soll nochmal einer sagen Blondinen seien blöd. 

Ein Mann überlegt, wie er ein paar Tage Sonderurlaub bekommen kann.
Am besten scheint es ihm, verrückt zu spielen, damit sein Chef ihn zur
Erholung nach Hause schickt.
Er hängt sich also im Büro an die Zimmerdecke.
Da fragt ihn seine Kollegin, warum er das denn tut, und er erklärt es
ihr. Wenige Minuten später kommt der Chef, sieht seinen Angestellten
an der Decke hängen.
"Warum hängen Sie an der Decke?"
"Ich bin eine Glühbirne!"
"Sie müssen verrückt sein, gehen Sie mal für den Rest der Woche nach
Hause und ruhen sich aus. Montag sehen wir dann mal weiter."
Der Mann geht, die blonde Kollegin aber auch.
Auf des Chefs Frage, warum sie denn auch gehe, sagt sie:
"Im Dunkeln kann ich nicht arbeiten."


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ....ich sagte rigoros.
> 
> 
> Mir gibt keiner einen Startschuss.
> ...



   :rofl:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sach mal was machen eigentlich Caro, Miss H und Ratte



Morgen,

Caro geht es gut, sie hat Almut am Donnerstag dankenswerterweise zu einem Termin gefahren   

Miss H geht es m.W. auch gut 

Ratte geht es ebenfalls gut. Ich habe sie am Donnerstag ganz kurz gesprochen. Sie hat sich aber nach eigenen bike-mässig (derzeit) umorientiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

... und ich hab' den Eindruck, dass es mir heute auch besser geht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe es doch noch hinbekommen: habe so eine kleine hama-Umschaltkiste zwischen VHS/DVD/PC und Fernseher. Und die hat auch einen RGB-Schalter!



Also doch, hat mich auch gewundert


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

HoHoHo 5 Mann auf des Totenmann´s Kiste HoHoHo

Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> HoHoHo 5 Mann auf des Totenmann´s Kiste HoHoHo
> 
> Captain Jack Sparrow



Original aber eigentlich aus der Schatzinsel und ohne nachzuschauen sind es dort glaube ich 16 oder 17  Mann und nicht nur 5


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> öh gerd. du auch hier? ich würde übrigens am sonntag mitfahren.



Morsche, fein!


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und ich hab' den Eindruck, dass es mir heute auch besser geht



lauter gute Nachrichten heute Morgen!


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also doch, hat mich auch gewundert



Ja, es lag schon, wie Du gleich vermutet hattest, am NTSC. Mein alter Fernseher ist da wohl nicht so tolerant...


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

ntsc und rgb/composite video haben aber nichts miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

Yeah - Extreme Ways von Moby - Derzeit mein absoluter Lieblingssong.












P.S: Ist der Song aus der Bourne Trilogie


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ntsc und rgb/composite video haben aber nichts miteinander zu tun.



Wenn man aber ein NTSC-Signal auf RGB umstellt, versteht das auch mein PAL-Fernseher. Zumindest hab ich das da gelesen und habe es so auch farbig hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yeah - Extreme Ways von Moby - Derzeit mein absoluter Lieblingssong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir gefällt er auch!  Er hat sowas dynamisches. Das Musik-Video dazu finde ich dagegen nicht so toll.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

... überhaupt ist die Bourne Trilogie eine der g**lsten Filmreihen überhaupt, Matt Damon ist absolut perfekt in der Rolle


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und ich hab' den Eindruck, dass es mir heute auch besser geht


 Schön zu lesen.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

In den Bergen 0.0 Sicht 





Und im Flachland geht der Regen langsam in Schnee ueber .... heute wird das nichts mehr mit dem Sport 
Dafür gibt es dann Morgen die Pulverschneebelohnung im Engelbergtal


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> In den Bergen 0.0 Sicht
> 
> _<Nebelbild>_
> 
> ...



Doof! 

Für mich ist heute abgesehen vom Einkaufen eh Pause angesagt.


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

wir sollten uns aber mal gedanken wegen des morgigen ausflugs machen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir sollten uns aber mal gedanken wegen des morgigen ausflugs machen.



Wenn ich mich morgen einigermassen fühle, wäre ich evtl. auch dabei


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

guuuude!

geiles auto


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

wegen morgen
einfach früh genug posten (vllt 2std vorher)
un dann dürfte es von meiner seite her kein Prob sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

schaue gerade Regenprogramm  

Ghost in the Shell


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wir sollten uns aber mal gedanken wegen des morgigen ausflugs machen.



12 Uhr ab Hofheim!?

Und dann vielleicht wie üblich über fbh und nfh in den Hochtaunus und dort je nach Wetterlage. Gibt es besondere Wünsche?


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schaue gerade Regenprogramm
> 
> Ghost in the Shell



hier ist es zwar bedeckt, aber trocken. 

Um was geht es?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> 12 Uhr ab Hofheim!?



Etwas früher wäre zur Zeit wohl noch vorteilhafter


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> 12 Uhr ab Hofheim!?
> 
> Und dann vielleicht wie üblich über fbh und nfh in den Hochtaunus und dort je nach Wetterlage.* Gibt es besondere Wünsche?*



6er im Lotto


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 6er im Lotto


Du bist noch zu jung. Erstmal bin ich dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Du bist noch zu jung. Erstmal bin ich dran.



tz   

willst du dann mit mir teilen ??


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ......
> Um was geht es?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_in_the_Shell


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 6er im Lotto



Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof 

und erstmal ist das Alter dran mit dem Wünschen 

5 richtige und 2 Sterne bei den Euromillions 

Hi Caro gebe dir dann auch was ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof



.. es sei denn man ist ein Pony


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. es sei denn man ist ein Pony



Ich glaube mal das Iggi auch kein Pony ist ...... oder  ? Habe ihn ja noch nie gesehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube mal das Iggi auch kein Pony ist ...... oder  ? Habe ihn ja noch nie gesehen



kam ja bis jetzt immer etwas dazwischen  
kann dir versichern, bin kein Pony


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

na servus ihrs!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

na servus dus!


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> tz
> 
> willst du dann mit mir teilen ??


Isch schwör *schlitzaugensmilie*



mzaskar schrieb:


> Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof
> 
> und erstmal ist das Alter dran mit dem Wünschen
> 
> ...


Ich verlass mich drauf. 




wahltho schrieb:


> .. es sei denn man ist ein Pony


Mist.... ich bin ein Vollblut.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> .......
> 
> 
> Ich verlass mich drauf.



Verlass dich drauf 



caroka schrieb:


> Mist.... ich bin ein Vollblut.



Na jetzt gibst du aber an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Verlass dich drauf
> 
> 
> 
> Na jetzt gibst du aber an



Nur ein bisschen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

un wegen morgen
ich werd mich mal ganz vorsichtig umhören und umschaun ob ich noch was für die schule machen muss...
hoffe natürlich nicht, will ja mit


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2008)

95


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> 95



*yeahhhhhhh !*

1. fett selbst zitiert
2. war ich mal wieder im kampf um die k-frage aktiv dabei


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> *yeahhhhhhh !*
> 
> 1. fett selbst zitiert
> 2. war ich mal wieder im kampf um die k-frage aktiv dabei



Du Brett Du!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

das geht ja gar nicht voran hier .....


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das geht ja gar nicht voran hier .....



Ich geh mal kochen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das geht ja gar nicht voran hier .....



war auch aus Langeweile eben einen krass konkreten Punkt mit dem Enduro in Lenzhahn einfahren. Die Treppe vor der ich *als ich klein war* noch schiss hatte, bin ich dabei ganz easy runtergerollt und kam mir dabei richtig Eisdielenmäßig vor 
Aber irgendwie stört mich an der Lyrik was...ich find die ist nicht so wie sie sein sollte


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich geh mal kochen



Bin unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... überhaupt ist die Bourne Trilogie eine der g**lsten Filmreihen überhaupt, Matt Damon ist absolut perfekt in der Rolle



Kennst Du den Film Equilibrium?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

@ Gerd: in der Bike oder/und Mountainbike 02/08 ist ein relativ großer Endurotest drin


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Gerd: in der Bike oder/und Mountainbike 02/08 ist ein relativ großer Endurotest drin



Fein, dann werde ich mir wohl vielleicht mal wieder so `ne Bike-Bravo holen!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Gerd: in der Bike oder/und Mountainbike 02/08 ist ein relativ großer Endurotest drin



Das hilft auch nicht ..... er will ja ein Convertible 

schnell Bergauf wie die Tubberware und Bergrunter so etwas mit Monsterfederweg der alles Babypopoeben bügelt


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das hilft auch nicht ..... er will ja ein Convertible
> 
> schnell Bergauf wie die Tubberware und Bergrunter so etwas mit Monsterfederweg der alles Babypopoeben bügelt



Am Popo: Was macht meine Tupperware denn schnell Bergauf, wenn es nicht das Gewicht ist?


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2008)

84 :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (12. Januar 2008)

hey, 

morgen biken?

würdet ihr ein bike im internet bestellen? hab ein super angebot vorliegen preis und liefertermin!(was ja beides keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist).
allerdings, habe ich keine testfahrt gemacht!!!(2 wochen rückgaberecht )

und ich müßte es wohl noch diese woche klar machen, obwohl ich noch bis mitte februar warten wollte.

@gerd: glaube sogar in der "bike" und in der "mountainbike" sind enduro-test drin. beide erscheinen am 15.01 . allerdings soll der test net so prickelnd sein, werde sie mir aber trotzdem holen.

gruß frax061a


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kennst Du den Film Equilibrium?



Yepp - Gehört aber nicht zu meinen Favoriten


----------



## wissefux (12. Januar 2008)

cool, bin ja immer noch im rennen ...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2008)

Als Rennen kann man das ja nicht gerade bezeichnen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> morgen biken?
> 
> ...




Habe ich gemacht und nicht bereuht 

um was für ein Bike für welches super Angebot bei welchem Verkäufer handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Als Rennen kann man das ja nicht gerade bezeichnen



allerdings nicht...


----------



## caroka (12. Januar 2008)

Ich räum in der Zwischenzeit meinen Schreibtisch auf.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich räum in der Zwischenzeit meinen Schreibtisch auf.



ich hab vorhin meine Werkstatt ein wenig sortiert und räum jetzt meinen Rechner auf


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> morgen biken?
> 
> ...



Biken wohl ja, wahrscheinlich 12 Uhr ab Hofheim und dann über fbh und nfh in den Hochtaunus. Bisher: Maggo, Arachne, --bikerider--, vielleicht wahltho, Du.

Ich würde mir zwar vielleicht ein Canyon bestellen, habe aber auch schon mal auf meiner Größe drauf gesessen. Ansonsten wäre ich noch etwas skeptischer.

Manche Bike-Händler haben die Zeitschriften früher im Verkauf. Naja, ich schau mal am Montag/Dienstag.


----------



## frax061a (12. Januar 2008)

hört sich super an, allerdings ist mein bike ca. 1kg schwerer durch den ganzen matsch von der letzten fahrt.  
würde dann wohl auch ab hofheim fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - Gehört aber nicht zu meinen Favoriten



Ich find` ihn klasse!  Genauso wie Matrix, oder auch den älteren Film Telefon!

Was ich allerdings immer noch nicht verstehe ist die Begeisterung von manchen Leuten über "Die Säulen der Erde" von Ken Follett (Roman). Habe mich jetzt bis zur Seite 70 durchgebissen. Bisher ging es nur um einen Looser, der so lange falsche Entscheidungen trifft, bis seine Frau dran stirbt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

71


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

70


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

70


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 70



geh aus meinem Kopf 

68


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

@ iggi: mein Rechner hing bei 48% Dateifragmentierung


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> geh aus meinem Kopf
> 
> 68


 


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ iggi: mein Rechner hing bei 48% Dateifragmentierung


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

65


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ iggi: mein Rechner hing bei 48% Dateifragmentierung



typisch windoof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

63


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> typisch windoof!



was hast du denn   en abbel?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich find` ihn klasse!  Genauso wie Matrix, oder auch den älteren Film Telefon!



Ich find' nur den ersten Teil von Matrix einigermassen gut und erträglich, die Bourne Trilogie ist m.E. eine der wenigen Spielfilmreihen, wo sich die Fortsetzungen konsequent gesteigert haben


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was hast du denn   en abbel?



ne, dehaam aach en windoof...

de sak - ne, zaskar hat en abbel.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ne, dehaam aach en windoof...
> 
> de sak - ne, zaskar hat en abbel.



isch woaas nid ich mag die äbbel irschendwie net


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich find' nur den ersten Teil von Matrix einigermassen gut und erträglich, die Bourne Trilogie ist m.E. eine* der wenigen Spielfilmreihen, wo sich die Fortsetzungen konsequent gesteigert haben *



Herr der Ringe  
Harry Potter  mehr oder weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich find' nur den ersten Teil von Matrix einigermassen gut und erträglich, die Bourne Trilogie ist m.E. eine der wenigen Spielfilmreihen, wo sich die Fortsetzungen konsequent gesteigert haben



Stimmt, bei Matrix gefällt mir auch nur der erste Teil. Bei der Bourne Trilogie bedeutet meines Erachtens der zweite Teil aber keine Steigerung gegenüber dem ersten. Er ist ok, aber die anderen Teile gefallen mir besser!


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

56


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe
> Harry Potter  mehr oder weniger



Die HdR-Bücher sind absolut geil!!!  Wenn man allerdings die Bücher kennt, werden die Filme von Teil zu Teil schlechter...  Verglichen mit den Büchern, finde ich den ersten noch am authentischsten.

Bei den HP-Filmen fehlt mir eigentlich zu viel, auf was im Buch viel stärker eingegangen wird/eingegangen werden kann. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass meines Erachtens die Autorin ihren Schreibstil im Laufe der Geschichte stark ändert.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die HdR-Bücher sind absolut geil!!!  Wenn man allerdings die Bücher kennt, werden die Filme von Teil zu Teil schlechter...  Verglichen mit den Büchern, finde ich den ersten noch am authentischsten.
> 
> Bei den HP-Filmen fehlt mir eigentlich zu viel, auf was im Buch viel stärker eingegangen wird/eingegangen werden kann. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass meines Erachtens die Autorin ihren Schreibstil im Laufe der Geschichte stark ändert.



HDR bücher hab ich nie gelesen 
dafür Harry Potter un die find ich recht gut
am schreibstil mmh
ka
in den letzten bänden kam es häufiger vor, dass es teils irgentwie ziemlich verwirrend geschrieben wurde, so das ich manchmal nicht wirklich wusste was ich gerade gelesen hatte
zu den filmen... finde sie so eigentlich gut gelungen
aber du hast recht es wuird viel weggelassen... aber man kann ja auch nicht alles verfilmen


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

54


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe



HDR Hab' ich zweimal auf Englisch gelesen, die letzte Lesung liegt allerdings schon > 20 Jahre zurück.

In diesem Fall finde ich die Verfilmung sehr gut, da sie meinen Vorstellungen, die ich mir auf Grund der Bücher gemacht habe, sehr genau entspricht 

Für mich ist übrigens das Dire Straits Album Telegraph Road auf alle Zeiten mit dem Roman verbunden, da ich es bei der ersten Lesung fast die ganze Zeit dazu gehört habe 

Harry Potter hab' ich auch nie gelesen...


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

HP habe ich teilweise zuerst auf Englisch und dann auf Deutsch gelesen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

schafft ihrs heut nochmal


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

49


----------



## wondermike (12. Januar 2008)

Bin morgen wohl auch dabei. Heute bei GC war es ja eher gemütlich. Da kann ich morgen noch einen Zahn zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

47


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

46-


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

45


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

55-9-55 is doch ne schöne Zahl fürn Posting 

44


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

43


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bin morgen wohl auch dabei. Heute bei GC war es ja eher gemütlich. Da kann ich morgen noch einen Zahn zulegen.



Bist Du mit den Hallies gefahren?  Ach ja, waren das noch Zeiten... 

EDIT: Ach ja, update: Maggo, Arachne, --bikerider--, wahltho, frax, wondermike.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

41


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 41



Du scheinst mir fest entschlossen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

39


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du scheinst mir fest entschlossen...



klar, wenn sonst keiner was hilft...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

37


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

36


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

35


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du mit den Hallies gefahren?  Ach ja, waren das noch Zeiten...
> 
> EDIT: Ach ja, update: Maggo, Arachne, *--bikerider--*, wahltho, frax, wondermike.



  die striche


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du mit den Hallies gefahren?  Ach ja, waren das noch Zeiten...
> 
> EDIT: Ach ja, update: Maggo, Arachne, --bikerider--, wahltho, frax, wondermike.



Korrekt. Da war noch so ein langhaariger Typ. Den wollte ich mir aber nicht antun...


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

wie viel uhr morgen? hab evtl vor auch ab hofheim zu fahrn


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

30


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

29


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

28


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie viel uhr morgen? hab evtl vor auch ab hofheim zu fahrn



schreibst Du nur, oder liest Du auch mal??? 

12 Uhr Hofheim.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

27


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

27


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

24


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> schreibst Du nur, oder liest Du auch mal???
> 
> 12 Uhr Hofheim.



jajaj schon das war ja mein stand aber wahtho meinte doch was noch es würde auch früher gehn...  
aber gut
bin ich um 12 in hfm oder um 13 in fbh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

22


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

21


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

ich muss mal schaun wegen morgen, weiß noch nicht obs mir dementsprechend geht (Nase) und wies auch sonst aussieht. Wie lang ist denn geplant? Bzw was ausserm Hofheim und fbh...


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

19


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

19


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

17


----------



## Zilli (12. Januar 2008)

Tach auch !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

16


----------



## Zilli (12. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> 16


falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

jetz komm se all 

tach Zilli!


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich muss mal schaun wegen morgen, weiß noch nicht obs mir dementsprechend geht (Nase) und wies auch sonst aussieht. Wie lang ist denn geplant? Bzw was ausserm Hofheim und fbh...



Hochtaunus und da nach Gusto. Präferenzen?

ca. 3h, je nachdem, wo zugestiegen wird.


----------



## frax061a (12. Januar 2008)

treffpunkt in hofheim ist doch am 12uhr *türmchen*??? nicht das ich um 12:15uhr durch hofheim irre.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

11


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

Sonderwünsche hab ich keine - ausser kein Eis und keine krassen Dinger, wenn fahre ich mit dem Hardtail


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

*spannung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hochtaunus und da nach Gusto. Präferenzen?
> 
> ca. 3h, je nachdem, wo zugestiegen wird.



was is gusto?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

wird spannend...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

olee - voll daneben schätz ich


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> treffpunkt in hofheim ist doch am 12uhr *türmchen*??? nicht das ich um 12:15uhr durch hofheim irre.



genau!


----------



## Zilli (12. Januar 2008)

sach was ... *grins*


----------



## Zilli (12. Januar 2008)

und .... ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

noch ein bisschen knapper - und damit wohl die Chance verschossen


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Nonsens...


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

und.....?


----------



## Zilli (12. Januar 2008)

to late
EDIT: wieder mit den 30 sec. reingefallen *grmllll*

Gratulation Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

juhu, einen davor und bestimmt den dritten danach


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nonsens...



   

Geschenke nehme ich morgen entgegen!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

sag ich doch  so wie fast immer halt


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

wer is denn jetzt gusto?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

Leute wie wärs, wollen wir Start in Hofheim auf 11:20 vorziehen? Wär nur doof wenn Startpunktverschiebung dann ne Teilnahmepflicht nach sich zieht unds mir morgen nicht so geht 
das wäre nämlich mit dem Zug beim iggi und mir besser passen


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wer is denn jetzt gusto?



ja basse ma uff, des is der, der immer ned wisse dut, was er gar ned 




Geschmack, Lust, Laune, oder so


----------



## Zilli (12. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wer is denn jetzt gusto?


jedem sein Schweinehund


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ja basse ma uff, des is der, der immer ned wisse dut, was er gar ned
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   
hilfe
ich steh aufm schlauch


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hilfe
> ich steh aufm schlauch



ei denn geh doch runner!






Vorliebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. Januar 2008)

12 Uhr Türmchen wäre schon OK. Ist schon früh genug. Wenn Iggi und Seb früher da sind, können Sie ja noch 'nen Kaffee trinken gehen.


----------



## Zilli (12. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Leute wie wärs, wollen wir Start in Hofheim auf 11:30 vorziehen? ....


Das wird mir zeitlich zu viel; ich werde *vllt.*(!) ein stückweit nach dem Essen für so 2-3 Std. die Hausberge hier abfahren (wollte mir schon immer mal an der westlichen Seite des Judenkopfs die Wege anschauen ...
(Euch "Frühbikern" auf jeden Fall viel Schbass )


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Leute wie wärs, wollen wir Start in Hofheim auf 11:20 vorziehen? Wär nur doof wenn Startpunktverschiebung dann ne Teilnahmepflicht nach sich zieht unds mir morgen nicht so geht
> das wäre nämlich mit dem Zug beim iggi und mir besser passen



Ihr könntet auch ne Stunde später bis Eppstein fahren und dann gerade rüber nach fbh rollen.


----------



## Zilli (12. Januar 2008)

Gute N8 @all


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Gute N8 @all



Nacht Carsten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> EDIT: Ach ja, update: Maggo, Arachne, --bikerider--, wahltho, frax, wondermike.



Bei mir abhängig von morgigem Gesundheitszustand - Bin gerade mal wieder 90 Minuten Spin-Trainer gefahren, mal sehen, wie es morgen geht 

Ausserdem könnte es sein, dass mir 13:00 Uhr ab fbh morgen (und derzeit eigentlich generell) zu spät ist und ich daher eine frühere Runde vorziehe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

mhm
also 
entscheiden wir morgen spontan, on 12hfm oder 13fbh


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

@gerd: glückwunsch. ich habs verpennt. hier war bis soeben noch gastschaft angesagt.

@all: was issn moije in kh?`regen? eis?


und auuserdem: sollte hier einer der werten herren des zweiradcenter st**** mitlesen:
macht mein rad fertif, ich vermisse es mittlerweile schon arg!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

Ahh, ich sehe, ihr habt die K-Frage zwischenzeitlich gelöst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ihr könntet auch ne Stunde später bis Eppstein fahren und dann gerade rüber nach fbh rollen.



bis Eppstein is von uns aus ja eigentlich perfekt mit dem Bike erreichbar, wir haben nur keine Lust dann so ewig über die Strasse zu schrubben


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bis Eppstein is von uns aus ja eigentlich perfekt mit dem Bike erreichbar, wir haben nur keine Lust dann so ewig über die Strasse zu schrubben



i agree
als alternative um die straße zum umfahren könnten wir ja locker übern staufen rollen


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> @all: was issn moije in kh?`regen? eis?
> ...



Bei mir "nur" `ne Frage des chauffiert werdens.


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

ich würde dich mitnehmen. iss aber wohl noch zu früh, ausserdem ist das *****rad immer noch nicht da. ich freu mich schon aufs frühjahr.

hat eigentlich mal wer was vom peter gehört?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> als alternative um die straße zum umfahren könnten wir ja locker übern staufen rollen



ich dacht wir wollen mit denen auch noch fahren  wenn wir soweit zum Treffpunkt fahren, bin ich ja schon fertig


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

ich geh ins bett. ich hab nen spannenden krimik und nehm den mit an bord.


----------



## Maggo (12. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich dacht wir wollen mit denen auch noch fahren  wenn wir soweit zum Treffpunkt fahren, bin ich ja schon fertig



blablablablalblalblalblalbvlallbvlllblLALLBLLA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @all: was issn moije in kh?`regen? eis?



Ich denke mal das hätteste zur Zeit noch keine Freude...

Aus Rücksicht auf Almut fahr' ich derzeit am w/e aber 'eh nur Touren, die zeitlich mit ihren Plänen abgestimmt sind...


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> blablablablalblalblalblalbvlallbvlllblLALLBLLA



 gn8


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Januar 2008)

ich verzieh mich auch
bis morgen 
ich les morgen nochmal wann um wie viel uhr etc
wenn nichts mehr kommt bin ich um 13 in fbh oder 12 in hfm

[email protected]


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...
> hat eigentlich mal wer was vom peter gehört?



in letzter Zeit gar nichts. Habe mich auch schon gefragt...


----------



## Arachne (12. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich würde dich mitnehmen. iss aber wohl noch zu früh, ausserdem ist das *****rad immer noch nicht da. ich freu mich schon aufs frühjahr.
> ...



zu früh höchstens wegen der Tageslichtlänge. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Spitzkehren feucht sind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Spitzkehren feucht sind.



Ich glaub' schon, dass die Verhältnisse dort zur Zeit sagen wir mal "nicht gerade optimal" sind, könnte auch auf den Felsen und den vielen Wurzeln recht rutschig sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> zu früh höchstens wegen der Tageslichtlänge.



Das wiederum sollte keine Restriktion darstellen, pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr gestartet wäre man in der Dämmerung wieder zurück


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das wiederum sollte keine Restriktion darstellen, pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr gestartet wäre man in der Dämmerung wieder zurück



Würde man den ganzen Pausenquatsch den keiner braucht weglassen und die Tour stramm durchfahren hätte man zum einen kein Zeitproblem und zum anderen wäre der Trainingseffekt doch viel höher. das es dann weniger Spass macht weswegen wir da ja eigentlich hinfahren is doch wurscht, oder? 

ich verzieh mich auch mal ins warme, weiche  man liest sich morgen, evtl sieht man sich sogar (das entscheidet sich morgen früh)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Würde man den ganzen Pausenquatsch den keiner braucht weglassen und die Tour stramm durchfahren hätte man zum einen kein Zeitproblem und zum anderen wäre der Trainingseffekt doch viel höher. das es dann weniger Spass macht weswegen wir da ja eigentlich hinfahren is doch wurscht, oder?



Ich bin KH im November zum letzten Mal alleine mit 'ner reinen Fahrzeit von 3:45h (volle Runde inkl. Rothenfels) gefahren 

10:00 Uhr bis 16:30 Uhr = 6 1/2 Stunden, da kriegt man die Tour auch noch mit 'ner ausreichenden Dosis Pausenquatsch und im Plauschertempo durchgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2008)

Ich sach denn auch mal GN8 @All


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2008)

mist, knapp vorbei


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2008)

Moin Kinners ..... viel Spass beim Radeln


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

Moin ihrs! 

ich bin heut dabei!
mir gehts richig gut 
ma sehn was seb sagt...


----------



## caroka (13. Januar 2008)

Moin moin,

ich trink gerade meinen Kaffee und hätte tierische Lust auf einen richtig guten Kreppel. Ich hab aber keinen.


----------



## wissefux (13. Januar 2008)

schade ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

sehr schade...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2008)

Moin,

ich würde sogar sagen, dass dass sehr, sehr schade ist ;(


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Januar 2008)

moin!

warum treffen wir uns eigentlich nie um zwanzig nach irgendwas in Hofheim, um Punkt is immer total bescheiden mitm Zug...

ich geh ma Frühstücken...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> warum treffen wir uns eigentlich nie um zwanzig nach irgendwas in Hofheim, um Punkt is immer total bescheiden mitm Zug...



 Wieso, der letzte ist doch 'eh meist erst um zwanzig nach da...

... passt also


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso, der letzte ist doch 'eh meist erst um zwanzig nach da...
> 
> ... passt also


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Moin ihrs!
> 
> ich bin heut dabei!
> mir gehts richig gut
> ma sehn was seb sagt...



moin,

ich weiß noch nicht ob ich heut dabei bin.
mir gehts richtig (oder also nicht richtig aber halbrichtig) schlecht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich weiß noch nicht ob ich heut dabei bin.
> mir gehts richtig (oder also nicht richtig aber halbrichtig) schlecht.



      
schade....


----------



## wondermike (13. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich trink gerade meinen Kaffee und hätte tierische Lust auf einen richtig guten Kreppel. Ich hab aber keinen.



Die gesamte Tragik der menschlichen Existenz in einem Satz zusammengefasst...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich weiß noch nicht ob ich heut dabei bin.
> mir gehts richtig (oder also nicht richtig aber halbrichtig) schlecht.



Moin Maggo,

sehr schade und gute Besserung  

Ich bin heute aber auch nochmal 'raus. Ich werde heute nur Indoor fahren. Meine Erkältung ist immer noch nicht ganz weg und draussen ist es aktuell nur knapp über Null.

Seid bitte vorsichtig, denn es scheint heute nacht wieder leichten Frost gegeben zu haben


----------



## wondermike (13. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich weiß noch nicht ob ich heut dabei bin.
> mir gehts richtig (oder also nicht richtig aber halbrichtig) schlecht.



Nix da. Kneifen is nich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

also wir nehmen den zug um 11:03, waören dannum 11:20 da


----------



## wondermike (13. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also wir nehmen den zug um 11:03, waören dannum 11:20 da



Dann könnt Ihr ja schonmal den Gerdi aus dem Bett schmeißen. Ich glaube, der is noch am Ratzen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Dann könnt Ihr ja schonmal den Gerdi aus dem Bett schmeißen. Ich glaube, der is noch am Ratzen.



zu Befehl


----------



## frax061a (13. Januar 2008)

morgen, 

steht der treffpunkt mit 12 uhr am türmchen noch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> morgen,
> 
> steht der treffpunkt mit 12 uhr am türmchen noch?



Da Du wahrscheinlich auf eine Antwort wartet:

Ja, 12:00 Uhr Türmchen steht wohl noch mit WM, CR, BR und Arachne. Maggo geht es heute nicht so gut, er weiss noch nicht ob er kommt.

Ich bin heute 'raus, also Tour über fbh ist nicht erforderlich


----------



## wondermike (13. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> morgen,
> 
> steht der treffpunkt mit 12 uhr am türmchen noch?



Ich bin auch um 12 am Türmchen. Vom Gerd haben wir heute noch nix gehört. Hoffe mal, der kommt noch aus den Federn...


----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Dann könnt Ihr ja schonmal den Gerdi aus dem Bett schmeißen. Ich glaube, der is noch am Ratzen.



Schön wär`s.... 

Morsche!

Versuche mich immerhin schon mal mit Earthed 5 zu motivieren.


----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich bin auch um 12 am Türmchen. Vom Gerd haben wir heute noch nix gehört. Hoffe mal, der kommt noch aus den Federn...



aus den Federn ja, aber auf`s Rad??? Klar! 

Bin gerade bei "nasty boy"!


----------



## frax061a (13. Januar 2008)

ok, super. bin dann um 12:00 am türmchen. bis dann also.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. Januar 2008)

Jo, ich mach mich jetzt auch auf die Socken. Bis gleich.


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2008)

ich bin ziemlich froh nicht mitgefahren zu sein. mit mir hättet ihr heute keinen spaß gehabt. hoffentlich gehts bis morgen weg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin ziemlich froh nicht mitgefahren zu sein. mit mir hättet ihr heute keinen spaß gehabt. hoffentlich gehts bis morgen weg.




Gute Besserung 

Ich bin auch froh nur Spintrainer gefahren zu sein, hab' überhaupt keinen Bock auf Outdoor, die Erkältung hält sich echt hartnäckig...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2008)

So, ich werd' jetzt nochmal mit Almut in die Eisdiele gehen


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2008)

es dürfte wenns nach mir ginge gerne auch mal wieder zwar saukalt, dafür aber echt schön draußen sein. hatten wir auch schon lang nicht mehr.


----------



## caroka (13. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin ziemlich froh nicht mitgefahren zu sein. mit mir hättet ihr heute keinen spaß gehabt. hoffentlich gehts bis morgen weg.



*drückdiedaumen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2008)

So zurück aus der Eisdiele, einen Joghurt-Ananas-Becher und drei Kugeln Weisse Trüffel später 

... ist schon wieder saukalt draussen *brrhhh*


----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin ziemlich froh nicht mitgefahren zu sein. mit mir hättet ihr heute keinen spaß gehabt. hoffentlich gehts bis morgen weg.



Na dann auch von mir gute Besserung! 

Wir waren heute wieder nett trailig unterwegs. Von Hofheim über Gundel, Richtung Eppstein, runter nach fbh, Friedhofstrail, nfh-Trail, Fuchsstein, Reichenbachtal, Fuchstanz, Haustrail, Ölmühlweg, Bahntrail, fbh, Gimbi, Gundel und noch zwei kleine Trails zur Viehweide, Hofheim. Das waren dann 50,2km und 1065Hm in vier Stunden.


----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So zurück aus der Eisdiele, einen Joghurt-Ananas-Becher und drei Kugeln Weisse Trüffel später
> 
> ... ist schon wieder saukalt draussen *brrhhh*



Genau das richtige Wetter um mit Erkältung in die Eisdiele zu gehen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau das richtige Wetter um mit Erkältung in die Eisdiele zu gehen...



 Warum? - Die frische Luft hat sowohl Almut als auch mir sehr gut getan und trotz Almuts gebrochenem Arm war das immer noch Walking Tempo -> 2 WP-Punkte für Alternativsport  

P.S: Ich kenn Leute, die mit 'ner viel schlimmeren Erkältung noch Bike-Touren im Odenwald und im Rheingau gefahren sind, das nenn' ich unvernünftig


----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum? - Die frische Luft hat sowohl Almut als auch mir sehr gut getan und trotz Almuts gebrochenem Arm war das immer noch Walking Tempo -> 2 WP-Punkte für Alternativsport
> 
> P.S: Ich kenn Leute, die mit 'ner viel schlimmeren Erkältung noch Bike-Touren im Odenwald und im Rheingau gefahren sind, das nenn' ich unvernünftig



Frischluft hat mir während meiner Erkältung auch gut getan.  Eis hätte meinem Hals allerdings weniger gut getan.


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2008)

bis einer heult.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bis einer heult.



Was ist denn los Maggo, geht es Dir so schlecht


----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bis einer heult.



Prügeln sich Deine Kinder?


----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2008)

Huch, das P.S. hast Du aber nachgeliefert...


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn los Maggo, geht es Dir so schlecht





Arachne schrieb:


> Prügeln sich Deine Kinder?



weder noch, ich fands halt nur sagen wir bemerkenswert wie der eine erwachsene mann dem anderen erwachsenen mann versucht unvernunft zu attestieren. nehmts nicht so ernst, mir gehts aufn keks heute daheim geblieben zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> weder noch, ich fands halt nur sagen wir bemerkenswert wie der eine erwachsene mann dem anderen erwachsenen mann versucht unvernunft zu attestieren. nehmts nicht so ernst, mir gehts aufn keks heute daheim geblieben zu sein.



Zwei Fragen:
1. Wo sind hier erwachsene Männer?
2. Wann hätten wir Dich schon je ernst genommen?


----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...nehmts nicht so ernst, mir gehts aufn keks heute daheim geblieben zu sein.



Dachte ich mir, als mir unterwegs waren! Besonders in der Sonne am Fuchsstein, oder den Haustrail runter, oder.... 

Ich bin jetzt ausnahmsweise mal vernünftig und gehe in die Wanne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2008)

... ach so und die dritte Frage:

Seit wann bist Du hier der Harmoniebeauftragte, dafür ist doch sonst Gerd zuständig


----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... erwachsene Männer...



ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich?!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Januar 2008)

bin auch wieder zuhause und aufgewärmt
der Gerd is schon ein Vogel, ich hatte mit lockeren 25-30km gerechnet und jetzt stehen über 60 auf der Uhr  hab heut fast ein Dritter meiner gesamten Punkte eingefahren


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So zurück aus der Eisdiele, einen Joghurt-Ananas-Becher und drei Kugeln Weisse Trüffel später
> 
> ..*. ist schon wieder saukalt draussen *brrhhh**



jaaaaa das ist es!!!  

so
füße sind wieder wach,aufgetaut.. was auch immer 
un ich fühl mich irgentwie so 




war trotzdem lustig


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bin auch wieder zuhause und aufgewärmt
> der Gerd is schon ein *Vogel, *ich hatte mit lockeren 25-30km gerechnet und jetzt stehen über 60 auf der Uhr  hab heut fast ein Dritter meiner gesamten Punkte eingefahren



Vogel triffts so ziemlich genau   

Gerd:,, mhm noch bissi da hoch und runter dann da nochmal aber eigentlich alles ganz flach dann hier noch bissi hoch,,

Gruppe: *stöhn*


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2008)

Müsst ihm nur die Schnellspanner klauen, dann wird auch Gerd ruhiger ....

Der hintere für Maggo der Vordere für mich


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2008)

Bei mir gab es heute blauer Himmel, weisse Pracht und Aussichten vom feinsten 

PowderPowderPowderPowderPowder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2008)

Hey Jungs, hier zu Hause ist es mir nun doch noch aufgefallen: *Ihr *habt mich heute ganz schön platt gemacht!!!  

Hi Stefan, die Chiller haben heut` ganz schön Punkte eingefahren!!!


----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> bin auch wieder zuhause und aufgewärmt
> der Gerd is schon ein Vogel, ich hatte mit lockeren 25-30km gerechnet und jetzt stehen über 60 auf der Uhr  hab heut fast ein Dritter meiner gesamten Punkte eingefahren



also ich hatte so drei Stunden geschrieben. Und von fbh bis fbh waren es weniger!


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, hier zu Hause ist es mir nun doch noch aufgefallen: *Ihr *habt mich heute ganz schön platt gemacht!!!
> 
> Hi Stefan, die Chiller haben heut` ganz schön Punkte eingefahren!!!



yeah  

bin trotzdem total fertig


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

@ Zilli
hab dich, hab dich, hab dich, hab dich, hab dich,


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Januar 2008)

ich bin so platt, das gibts doch gar net 
ich glaub ich geh heut früh ins Bett


----------



## Zilli (13. Januar 2008)

Hallösche,

Maggo gute Besserung (von was auch immer )



Arachne schrieb:


> ... *Ihr *habt mich heute ganz schön platt gemacht!!!


har har 



Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Stefan, die Chiller haben heut` ganz schön Punkte eingefahren!!!


... und ein paar kommen noch dazu .
Von wegen schaun was da für Trails westlich vom Judenkopf sind . Bei einem Trails gabs nach 75 m gefällte Bäume überm Weg ... und dann alle 40m noch so 6-7 mal (kann der Förster nicht nur soviel umlegen, wie er auch wegschaffen kann ). Woanders bin ich ca. 500m durch Matsch gelaufen, biken war nicht mehr drin (so ähnlich wie die Pampe am Staufen zuletzt, nur nicht so klebrig).
Aber einen schönen Trail hab ich gefunden (den ich glaube ich schon mal mit eins/zwei von uns gefahren bin): 1,5 km lang und schön flowig runter .
Und dann gab es da noch so einen Pfad vor Bremtal, der im interessanten Teil so 1,5 bis 2 km lang zu sein scheint, bin da ich nur kurz rein (lag nicht auf meinem Weg) (ich glaube da gehören wir mit Bikes nicht so richtig rein)
Waren summasumarum 28,5 km und 574 hm in 2:31.
Schöne Regeneration allen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (13. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ Zilli
> hab dich, hab dich, hab dich, hab dich, hab dich,


Sorry wenn ich Dich wieder runterhole, ich muß noch 2 Dinge eintragen ....  (1 Min. please)


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich Dich wieder runterhole, ich muß noch 2 Dinge eintragen ....  (1 Min. please)



http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/152      ahashah
umsonst,.... die ganze schinderei umsonst    

egal
gib mir eine WOche


----------



## Zilli (13. Januar 2008)

Bin am Freitag direkt nach der Arbeit (um 19:00 ) noch ne Runde gefahren.
Vllt. schaffe ich das morgen wieder.

Heute war auch ab Lorsbach und am Judenkopf Sonne pur; sehr schöne Stimmung teilweise.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Bin am Freitag direkt nach der *Arbeit* (um 19:00 ) noch ne Runde gefahren.
> Vllt. schaffe ich das morgen wieder.
> 
> Heute war auch ab Lorsbach und am Judenkopf Sonne pur; sehr schöne Stimmung teilweise.



das böööse wort  
das gibt punktabzug


----------



## Zilli (13. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...egal
> gib mir eine WOche


ein ehrenhafter Wochenverlierer *Tusch*


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ein ehrenhafter Wochenverlierer *Tusch*



  

und ein ehrenhafter wochengewinner *Tusch*


----------



## Zilli (13. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das böööse wort
> das gibt punktabzug


*UUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPSSSSS* .... (soweit isses schon )


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2008)

recht so Team immer feste Punkte sammeln


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> recht so Team immer feste Punkte sammeln



wir kommen noch auf die erste SEITE!!!! 

vllt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Januar 2008)

ich geh jetzt ganz schnell pennen
muss morgen wieder um 6:30 aufstehn 
 SCHULE 
also bis denne
war lustig heut 
gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (13. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wir kommen noch auf die erste SEITE!!!!
> 
> vllt.


Klar, wir müßten nur ungefähr doppelt soviel Punkte haben (also unter den 100 würde mir schon reichen )

Gute Nacht schon mal (bin seit 3 Uhr warum auch immer schon wach und die Woche wird heftig werden). Bis demnächst in diesem Theater .


----------



## wondermike (13. Januar 2008)

So langsam komme ich auch wieder zu mir. Nach dem Abendessen bin ich direkt auf dem Sofa eingeratzt. Der Gerd hat uns heut ganz schön fertig gemacht. Und der Schmodder hat einem auch die Körner aus den Beinen gesaugt. Aber schee war's.


----------



## frax061a (13. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So langsam komme ich auch wieder zu mir. Nach dem Abendessen bin ich direkt auf dem Sofa eingeratzt.



wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. 
aus den fussballspielen wurde heute leider nix, waren net genug leute um eine halle zu mieten....hab ich ein glück.


----------



## wondermike (13. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.
> aus den fussballspielen wurde heute leider nix, waren net genug leute um eine halle zu mieten....hab ich ein glück.



Wenn Du nach der Tour noch Fußball gespielt hättest, wärst Du ein echter Held.


----------



## Arachne (13. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn Du nach der Tour noch Fußball gespielt hättest, wärst Du ein echter Held.



Ich fühle mich auch so schon als Held...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich auch so schon als Held...



ich weiß nicht ob Helden auch mal so fertig sind


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Januar 2008)

ich würd ja gern noch diesen Bourne Film fertig gucken...aber irgendwie bin ich müde


----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2008)

der waHltHo hat die trilogie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> der waHltHo hat die trilogie!



ob der die auch brennen kann, der erste Teil war durchaus spannend  habn doch noch fertig geschaut  und nu fall ich in die Falle, gute Nacht ihrs  *plattbin*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (13. Januar 2008)

das ist doch verboten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> der waHltHo hat die trilogie!



Ich habe alle drei Teile gesehen und finde sie toll 

... aber die DVDs besitze ich leider nicht 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ob der die auch brennen kann, der erste Teil war durchaus spannend



... wenn ich die DVDs hätte würde ich sie Dir sicherlich gerne mal ausleihen, damit Du sie Dir anschauen könntest, aber mehr auch nicht, denn:



Maggo schrieb:


> das ist doch verboten



 Genau - Kopien von DVDs anfertigen wäre nämlich illegal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2008)

und jetzt GN8 @All


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## caroka (14. Januar 2008)

MOin koin..........

Oh, die Äuglein sind noch nicht richtig auf. 

Also nochmal.....

Moin moin  yeeeah  *beckerfaust*


----------



## caroka (14. Januar 2008)

brrrrh......
Es ist ganz schön kalt draussen, aber ich werde heute mim Radel fahrn. 
Wie schaut es aus ist es wirklich stellenweise glatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> MOin koin..........


    



caroka schrieb:


> Oh, die Äuglein sind noch nicht richtig auf.
> 
> Also nochmal.....
> 
> Moin moin  yeeeah  *beckerfaust*



Moin Kinners, ich hab Muslerschmerzen ... ueberall  
Den ganzen Tag im Tiefschnee schlaucht ganz schön .....
Aber scheeee wars


----------



## caroka (14. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sackgesicht


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2008)

Gerne


----------



## caroka (14. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gerne



Das glaub ich Dir.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> brrrrh......
> Es ist ganz schön kalt draussen, aber ich werde heute mim Radel fahrn.





Meine Erkältung scheint heute wirklich deutlich besser zu sein, bin aber trotzdem nochmal mit dem Auto gefahren...



caroka schrieb:


> Wie schaut es aus ist es wirklich stellenweise glatt?



Könnte sein, in fbh war es zumindest gefroren...


----------



## caroka (14. Januar 2008)

Na dann pack ich es mal.


----------



## caroka (14. Januar 2008)

Wie keiner hier?  

War das genial..........ein riesengroßer Feuerball am Himmel.........jetzt geht es mir gut. 

So, dann mach ich mal meine Chefs glücklich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie keiner hier?



Doch schon


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2008)

Morsche,

dafür, dass es nicht so matschig war, mußte man schon etwas auf die harten Spurrillen achten! War aber insgesamt gut zu fahren.  Und nach gestern war mir die Fahrt hierher gerade genug...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2008)

ei gude wie!

bin immernoch etwas ermüdet, vorallem beim Treppen steigen merk ichs noch deutlich 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe alle drei Teile gesehen und finde sie toll
> 
> ... aber die DVDs besitze ich leider nicht
> 
> ...





Ich meinte doch ausleihen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> bin immernoch etwas ermüdet, vorallem beim Treppen steigen merk ichs noch deutlich
> ...



Solang die NAS Dir die Tour nicht übel genommen hat!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Solang die NAS Dir die Tour nicht übel genommen hat!



anscheinend nicht  die mag wohl nur unter 0° nicht...


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2008)

Hat es eigentlich, wie angedroht, bei irgend jemanden hier schon geregnet? Biebrich ist bisher verschont geblieben.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2008)

Also hier hat es nicht geregnet


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also hier hat es nicht geregnet



Danke für die Antwort!   

Brauch` ich schon Licht, oder ist bei Dir noch nicht ganz dunkel?


----------



## Maggo (14. Januar 2008)

wenn du beim stefan ankommst kannste die lampe wohl wieder ausmachen.....

hier hats nicht geregnet, zumindest hab ich nix davon mitbekommen. von der helligkeit dürfte biebrich und weilbach gleichauf sein.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> 
> Brauch` ich schon Licht, oder ist bei Dir noch nicht ganz dunkel?


 
Ich leb ja quasi im Süden und hier ist es länger hell  aber ich brauche schon Licht


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Januar 2008)

haaallo...
Schulsport ....nach dem gestrigem tag 
rennen usw... irgentwie bin ich müd


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> haaallo...
> Schulsport ....nach dem gestrigem tag
> rennen usw... irgentwie bin ich müd



Heute Morgen wollte ich noch weniger gerne raus als sonst!  Mittlerweile geht es mir aber wieder ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Heute Morgen wollte ich noch weniger gerne raus als sonst!*  Mittlerweile geht es mir aber wieder ganz gut.



ojja  das kenn ich


----------



## Maggo (14. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute Morgen wollte ich noch weniger gerne raus als sonst!  Mittlerweile geht es mir aber wieder ganz gut.



ich darf ab morgen wieder regelmäßig raus.


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich darf ab morgen wieder regelmäßig raus.



Du Ärmster!  Geht es Dir denn besser als gestern?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2008)

*Bööörrrrppppp*

Kalbs Cordon Bleu mit Salat


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Bööörrrrppppp*
> 
> Kalbs Cordon Bleu mit Salat



du sack!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Bööörrrrppppp*



War das jetzt ein Bäuerchen oder was anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> War das jetzt ein Bäuerchen oder was anderes?



Das andere würde ich mich, auf Grund meiner ausgesprochen guten Erziehung, nie getrauen in der Öffentlichkeit .... Gar nicht daran denken mag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> DAs andere würde ich mich, auf Grund meiner ausgesprochen guen Erziehung, nie getrauen in der Öffentlichkeit .... Gar nicht daran denken mag



Naja klang etwas komisch Dein Bäuerchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Januar 2008)

Ich sag' denn mal GN8


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2008)

@ Gerd

wäre das nichts für dich http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4386325&postcount=2537

Leider sind die neuen einfach schwarz


----------



## Maggo (14. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du Ärmster!  Geht es Dir denn besser als gestern?



jep. wir hatten heute zehnjähriges und waren gerade in ner netten tapasbar in hofheim. kann ich jedem bei gelegeneit mal empfehlen.


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Gerd
> 
> wäre das nichts für dich http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4386325&postcount=2537
> 
> Leider sind die neuen einfach schwarz



Ne, gibt es nicht in meiner Größe.


----------



## Arachne (14. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> jep. wir hatten heute zehnjähriges und waren gerade in ner netten tapasbar in hofheim. kann ich jedem bei gelegeneit mal empfehlen.



Na dann!


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2008)

Es ist wesentlich milder als letzte Nacht. Ich war froh, Ventilationsreißverschlüsse an Jacke und Hose zu haben!  Allerdings war es auch wieder wesentlich matschiger.  Zwischen Massenheim und A66 ist es super siffig...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, gibt es nicht in meiner Größe.



schade .... HmmmmHmmmm ..... Nneee das schreib ich nicht, hatte eine Idee dir zu mehr Auswahl bei Velos zu verhefen, aber das verbietet mir meine Ethik ...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2008)

110


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2008)

Deep Purple - Lazy ..... Yeaahhhh
Luftgitarre auspack


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

bongschorno. bäh ist das doof mit diesem wissen ums täubchenvedienen aufstehen zu müssen.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2008)

Moin, moin ach ich freu' mich schon wieder auf die Täubchen...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgääähhhhnnnnn  .....

Mist verschlafen  nun aber hurtig hurtig ....


----------



## caroka (15. Januar 2008)

Moin moin,

mir geht es gerade richtig gut.  Ich darf wieder früher aufstehen. Ob es hilft? 


Maggo schrieb:


> jep. wir hatten heute zehnjähriges und waren gerade in ner netten tapasbar in hofheim. kann ich jedem bei gelegeneit mal empfehlen.


Meinst Du das Lokal in Arachnes Nähe?


----------



## Zilli (15. Januar 2008)

Tach auch zusammen,
@Team: Nur noch 3 Plätze und wir sind auf Seite 3 (nicht von der 'Sun' ) 

Es ist zwar ein wenig umständlich mit dem Klamottengedöns, aber nach der A***** (aufgepasst !) noch ne Stunde oder 1½ zu biken is nicht übel .


Ich wünsche Euch heut einen hohen Wirkungsgrad ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> @Team: Nur noch 3 Plätze und wir sind auf Seite 3 (nicht von der 'Sun' )



 Wär' aber sicher auch mal interessant anzuschauen


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2008)

wo sind se denn, die plauscher  

seh plötzlich keinen mehr vor uns


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> mir geht es gerade richtig gut.  Ich darf wieder früher aufstehen. Ob es hilft?
> 
> Meinst Du das Lokal in Arachnes Nähe?



ne, das ist in der näher der fußgängerzone. im sommer nach "touren ab hofheim" kann man da wohl auch draußen sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ne, das ist in der näher der fußgängerzone. im sommer nach "touren ab hofheim" kann man da wohl auch draußen sitzen.



Ich glaub' ich weiss, welches Restaurant Du meinst, ich komm' aber gerade nicht auf den Namen...


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

irgendwas mit el dingensbumens. superklein und ne sehr nette atmosphäre. und der gratinierte ziegenkäse mit honig und thymian.........


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

@gerd: welche gummimischung hat dein highroller??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> irgendwas mit el dingensbumens. superklein und ne sehr nette atmosphäre. und der gratinierte ziegenkäse mit honig und thymian.........



Ich frag' Almut nochmal, sie kennt den Namen bestimmt noch...


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

ich hab mir ne karte geben lassen. ich schau zuhause mal nach.


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @gerd: welche gummimischung hat dein highroller??



Hi zusammen,

der hinten hat 62aEXC und der für vorne 42aST.

    * 62a EXCEPTION COMPOUND (62aEXC):
      Die MAXXIS Racemischung bei XC eXCeption Reifen und Rennradreifen: Leichter, bessere Dämpfung und bessere Haftung und das bei langer Lebensdauer und geringem Rollwiderstand. Der eXception Compound ist die Referenz bei XC Reifen und MAXXIS eXCeption Reifen sind die erfolgreichsten Reifen im XC Spitzensport. Der große Vorteil der MAXXIS eXCeption Mischung: Die überlegene Funktion bleibt über das ganze Reifenleben erhalten. Während XC Reifen mit zwei oder drei verschiedenen dünnen Gummimischungen übereinander nur als Neureifen für kurze Zeit optimal funktionieren, erlebt Ihr die Performance Vorteile der MAXXIS eXCeption Mischung über die ganze lange Lebensdauer des Reifens.

    * 42a SUPERTACKY COMPOUND (42aST):
      SuperTacky, die Gummimischung, mit der MAXXIS Reifen die erfolgreichsten Reifen bei DH Races wurden, bieten wir in der originalen Rennqualität allen Fahrern an. Die höhere Dämpfung und die bessere Traktion bringen bei professionellen Fahrern pro DH Run Zeitverbesserungen von mehreren Sekunden, für Normalfahrer einfach noch mehr Grip und mehr Fahrspaß. Ein Tipp für engagierte Bikeparkfahrer: SuperTacky vorne und MaxxPro hinten eine empfehlenswerte Kombination von Grip und Lebensdauer.

MAXXIS Reifen sind die dominierenden Reifen bei DH Rennen. SuperTacky und SlowReezay sind die original Serienmischungen, die die Profis bei allen Rennen fahren. Die Lebensdauer dieser Rennreifen ist dabei kürzer als die unserer anderen Reifen, die Performance aber deutlich höher. Optimal arbeiten die Rennmischungen bei Temperaturen über 5°C (42aST) bzw. 10°C (40aSR). Je nach persönlichem Fahrstil und Rennkurs bevorzugen die Racer das exaktere Fahrgefühl der SuperTacky oder die noch stärkere Dämpfung der SlowReezay Mischung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

danke für den werbetext  den hab ich auch schon gefunden, haste vorne mittlerweile auch nen maxxis?


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> danke für den werbetext  den hab ich auch schon gefunden, haste vorne mittlerweile auch nen maxxis?



So hast Du alles zusammen und mußt nicht blättern!  Den für vorne hatte ich gleich mitbestellt, aber noch nicht drauf gemacht. Da er sowieso erst ab 5°C benutzt werden soll, kommt er im Moment auch noch nicht drauf.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> der hinten hat 62aEXC und der für vorne 42aST.
> 
> ...


 
Wirst du jetzt von Maxxis gesponsert  .... ich brauch neue Somerreifen fürs Auto


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2008)

ja was denn hier los!

hier passiert ja gar nix wenn ich nicht da bin 

dann geh ich halt wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ja was denn hier los!
> 
> hier passiert ja gar nix wenn ich nicht da bin
> 
> dann geh ich halt wieder



... und wenn Du das bist passiert Du auch nix


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wirst du jetzt von Maxxis gesponsert  .... ich brauch neue Somerreifen fürs Auto



Fährst Du mit Deinem Töfftöff hauptsächlich FR, oder DH?


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fährst Du mit Deinem Töfftöff hauptsächlich FR, oder DH?



er fragt wegen der gummimischung. wenn du hauptsächlich dh fährst solltest du die slow reazy 40a mischung nehmen, weil grip ist durch nichts zu ersetzen ausser durch noch mehr grip.


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

bei gewöhnlichem fr reicht dann die super tacky mischung und wenns longtravel cc oder tour fr ist, so mit lenkertäschen,verbandskasten,flickzeug und navi dann nimm die harte mischung, wenn du so fährst kannst du eh nix und bleibst vor jedem kicker mit vollen windeln stehn.


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei gewöhnlichem fr reicht dann die super tacky mischung und wenns longtravel cc oder tour fr ist, so mit lenkertäschen,verbandskasten,flickzeug und navi dann nimm die harte mischung, wenn du so fährst kannst du eh nix und bleibst vor jedem kicker mit vollen windeln stehn.



Du bringst`s mal wieder auf den Punkt!


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2008)

Neues aus dem Alpneraum

http://www.20min.ch/news/schweiz/story/30586899


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neues aus dem Alpneraum
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/news/schweiz/story/30586899



drama drama drama


----------



## Tonino (15. Januar 2008)

SuperTacky kenn ich nur aus meiner Tischtenniszeit...Servus


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

dürfte dasselbe meinen.


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2008)

Tonino schrieb:


> SuperTacky kenn ich nur aus meiner Tischtenniszeit...Servus



Schlägerbelag?


----------



## Tonino (15. Januar 2008)

Genau...da geb es UltraTacky usw. wenn ich mich recht erinner. Ist schon 20 Jahre her.  

mann...bin ich alt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2008)

Tonino schrieb:


> Genau...da geb es UltraTacky usw. wenn ich mich recht erinner. Ist schon 20 Jahre her.
> 
> mann...bin ich alt



Genau von Jola waren die Beläge bei mir hiessen die noch Tackiness C und D oder so, ist aber auch schon 30 Jahre her


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2008)

Oje, alles Opis hier...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2008)

... dann gab es noch so einen ganz perversen Belag, der hiess Jola Antitop und hat wirklich jeden Topspin-Effet aus dem Ball genommen - super Grip 

Hab' ich damals auf der Rückhand gespielt


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

das es bei euch überhaupt schon beläge aus gummi gab wundert mich doch sehr. wie heißt es nicht so schön..........................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonino (15. Januar 2008)

ich hab meinen Schläge von früher noch zu Hause liegen. Heute wird vor jedem Match neu geklebt. Wir kannten das noch gar nicht.


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

ich kann mich noch an die deppen erinnern, die sich die schläger an den haaren gerieben haben um zu checken ob  der noch zieht.....*koppschüttel*


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich kann mich noch an die deppen erinnern, die sich die schläger an den haaren gerieben haben um zu checken ob  der noch zieht.....*koppschüttel*



Iiiiieeeehh, sowas hast Du gemacht!!!


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2008)

Habe gerade eben den Techniker verabschiedet. Wir haben das Speichersystem (SAN, hier nicht NAS) um 4,5TB erweitert und den aktuellen Microcode eingespielt. Dazu gab es noch die aktuelle Betreuungssoftware. Die neue Version der Überwachungssoftware einzuspielen hatten wir jetzt keine Lust mehr. Mache ich die Tage mal...


----------



## frax061a (15. Januar 2008)

Hey Gerd,

hab mir heute die "Bike" und die "Montainbike" gekauft. Falls es dich interessiert, das Canyon geht bei der "Bike" als 2. und bei der "Mountainbike"  als Sieger hervor.

Allerdings steht in den Artikel jetzt nix weltbewegendes drin.
In der Bike ist noch ein Disc Test drin der ganz interessant ist.(Formula "The One" gewinnt in allen Größen ohne erstzunehmende Gegner).


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> Hey Gerd,
> 
> hab mir heute die "Bike" und die "Montainbike" gekauft. Falls es dich interessiert, das Canyon geht bei der "Bike" als 2. und bei der "Mountainbike"  als Sieger hervor.



Juup als 2ter hinter dem knapp 600 Euronen teureren Scott Ransom .... auch ein schönes Velo  kommt ja auch aus der Schweiz 

Achja das Lapierre Spicy 916 hat den Schönheitspreis gewonnen 



frax061a schrieb:


> Allerdings steht in den Artikel jetzt nix weltbewegendes drin.
> In der Bike ist noch ein Disc Test drin der ganz interessant ist.(Formula "The One" gewinnt in allen Größen ohne erstzunehmende Gegner).



FormulaFormulaFormula


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> Hey Gerd,
> 
> hab mir heute die "Bike" und die "Montainbike" gekauft. Falls es dich interessiert, das Canyon geht bei der "Bike" als 2. und bei der "Mountainbike"  als Sieger hervor.
> 
> ...



Nach den Tests dürfte ich mir also nichts anderes kaufen!  Vielen Dank für die Info!  Will gleich noch in den Rewe und werde mal schauen, ob der die Zeitschriften da hat.


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> FormulaFormulaFormula



stinktstinktstinkt


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> stinktstinktstinkt



quietscht und rüttelt auch noch   manchmal  

Aber bremst wie der Teufel, damit er nicht ins Weihwasser plumpst 

Achja habe mich heute auf ein Tessin WE angemeldet

www.lerchcyclesport.ch

lechz


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Achja habe mich heute auf ein Tessin WE angemeldet
> 
> www.lerchcyclesport.ch
> ...



Hört sich toll an!


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2008)

Man tut was man kann, um künftig den Nordländern im Tessin die Trails zeigen zu können


----------



## Arachne (15. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Man tut was man kann, um künftig den Nordländern im Tessin die Trails zeigen zu können



  - nu aber los...


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> stinktstinktstinkt



stimmtstimmtstimmt......

zum thema testberichte etc. da sollte man immer vorsichtig mit sein. die haben da eilweise schon ganz schön merkwürdige testmethoden. und sobald sich ein produkt "ohne ernstzunehmende gegner" als das beste behauptet kann nur irgendwas faul sein. mein fazit: jeder gute hersteller hat ein top produkt im line up. warum sonnst gibt es überhaupt konkurenz??? der crazy iss mit seiner formula total unzufrieden, der kater hingegen sehr. wahltho mags exklsiver und verbaut an seinen rädern hope teile. andere wiederum würden nur teile vom  hernn magenwirth benutzen, jedem das seine. ich denke da kommts einfach stark aufs angebot an.

im übrigen denke ich dasselbe im bereich komplettbikes. es gibts sicher den ein oder anderen hersteller der seine hausaufgaben nicht richtig gemacht hat, das kommt aber immer seltener vor. letztlich entscheidet ein kleines detail über die kaufhandlung.

in der canyon galerie hab ich heut ein bild von einem am sitzrohr gerissenen tork gesehen.


----------



## Maggo (15. Januar 2008)

schulligung. war kein tork sondern ein esx. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316233


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> zum thema testberichte etc. da sollte man immer vorsichtig mit sein....



Allerdings 

GN8 @All


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Januar 2008)

guuuden Abend allseits...

Tork rulez  

@ Maggo: das mit der Formula hat sich glaube ich schon erledigt, ich fand ja nur die Standfestigkeit beschis*en und das hat sich wie vom Kater gesagt mit der Zeit immer mehr gegeben...die brauch einfach nur ewig. Die Bremskraft hingegen war schon immer geilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2008)

Moin Hersch, lange nichts mehr gehört/gesehen. Sonst alles paletti?


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin Hersch, lange nichts mehr gehört/gesehen. Sonst alles paletti?



Tutte Paletti  Bin heut mittach wiedergekommen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Januar 2008)

Ich geh mal in die Koje. War ne anstrengende Woche in Kölle............
Ich ruf mal an, morgen........


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ich geh mal in die Koje. War ne anstrengende Woche in Kölle............
> Ich ruf mal an, morgen........



Mach` das!  Sollte jetzt auch in die Federn...


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2008)

Moin, moin 

was delectiert den Fux denn so früh am morgen?


----------



## caroka (16. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> was delectiert den Fux denn so früh am morgen?



 

Moin moin 

jetzt geht es los!


----------



## Maggo (16. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> guuuden Abend allseits...
> 
> Tork rulez
> 
> @ Maggo: das mit der Formula hat sich glaube ich schon erledigt, ich fand ja nur die Standfestigkeit beschis*en und das hat sich wie vom Kater gesagt mit der Zeit immer mehr gegeben...die brauch einfach nur ewig. Die Bremskraft hingegen war schon immer geilo



ok!


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> guuuden Abend allseits...
> 
> Tork rulez
> 
> @ Maggo: das mit der Formula hat sich glaube ich schon erledigt, ich fand ja nur die Standfestigkeit beschis*en und das hat sich wie vom Kater gesagt mit der Zeit immer mehr gegeben...die brauch einfach nur ewig. Die Bremskraft hingegen war schon immer geilo



Dito

Am Anfang war ich nur genervt und wollte die schon auswechseln. Doch mittlerweile wird das Teil immer besser und vor allem leiser. Auch das Anfangs echt nervende rubbeln am Hinterbau ist fast völlig vergessen (oder ich hab mich daran gewöhnt). Bei der Suche nach adequatem Ersatz musste ich auch immer lesen, dass irgendwo jede Bremse ihre Macken hat und eine neue Bremse kaufen, nur weil sie schön aussieht und wohl auch sehr gut ist (Avid Code), ist mir dann doch zu teuer 

Achso:

Morsche Kinners und tschüss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> jetzt geht es los!



Moin,

Was denn?


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... rubbeln am Hinterbau ist fast völlig vergessen (oder ich hab mich daran gewöhnt). ...



Morsche,

so, so, Du hast Dich an das Hinternrubbeln gewöhnt!!!


----------



## caroka (16. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Was denn?



Na die A*****.


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2008)

So, unser Azubinchen1 darf mir nun mal ein Shellskript schreiben!  Ist auch gar nicht so umfangreich, nur zwei Variablen, eine Schleife, ein paar Bedingungen und drei Befehle...


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, unser Azubinchen1 darf mir nun mal ein Shellskript schreiben!  Ist auch gar nicht so umfangreich, nur zwei Variablen, eine Schleife, ein paar Bedingungen und drei Befehle...


 
ich hät da auch noch einen Wunsch


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich hät da auch noch einen Wunsch



An das Bienchen? 

Sie hat übrigens schon die Segel für heute gestrichen. Da es aber heute laufen muß, tippe ich es nun doch selbst ein... 

Aber jetzt erstmal Beute machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> An das Bienchen?
> 
> ......


 
Du verstehst mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Na die A*****.



Mein tiefempfundenes Mitgefühl


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2008)

Morgens:



wissefux schrieb:


>




Mittags:



wissefux schrieb:


>



Hormonschwankungen? - Kommst Du in die Wechseljahre?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Januar 2008)

moin moin !

@ zaskar: genau das waren auch meine Gedanken am Anfang der Formula (weg mit und Code her)


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Morgens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit nichten ...

die 3 x  von heute morgen waren noch die nachwirkungen von gestern   

der 1 x  von heute mittag war die reaktion auf die todesnachricht eines ehemaligen a******-kollegen ...


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


>


 
sprich mit uns, wir können dir helfen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2008)

@ fux

oh, nicht gut .... mein Beileid


----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ fux
> 
> oh, nicht gut .... mein Beileid



danke. der mann war ja mittlerweile fast 10 jahre aus der firma und damit aus meinem leben verschwunden ...
betroffen macht es mich dennoch ein wenig, zumal ich seinen selbstverschuldeten (und für mich bis heute nicht nachvollziehbaren) weggang aus der firma miterlebt habe. das war der anfang vom ende und hätte definitiv nicht sein müssen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das war der anfang vom ende und hätte definitiv nicht sein müssen ...



Mein Beileid 

... klingt offen gesagt nach "zu Tode gesoffen"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Beileid
> 
> ... klingt offen gesagt nach "zu Tode gesoffen"...



so ähnlich könnte es gelaufen sein. ich kenn nur die probleme hier von der a*****, die er sich selbst eingehandelt hatte.
möglicherweise gab es auch schon vorher familiäre probleme, die kamen aber spätestens mit dem jobverlust.
alles zusammen hat ihm wohl die lebenslust genommen und berichten aus seinem näherem umfeld zufolge, sei er "durchgedreht" und in ein heim gekommen ... und das alles mit anfang 40, als er hier schließlich "freiwillig" ging


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so ähnlich könnte es gelaufen sein. ich kenn nur die probleme hier von der a*****, die er sich selbst eingehandelt hatte.
> möglicherweise gab es auch schon vorher familiäre probleme, die kamen aber spätestens mit dem jobverlust.
> alles zusammen hat ihm wohl die lebenslust genommen und berichten aus seinem näherem umfeld zufolge, sei er "durchgedreht" und in ein heim gekommen ... und das alles mit anfang 40, als er hier schließlich "freiwillig" ging



  oh man.....
mein beileid


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2008)

Coole Aussis 

http://www.20min.ch/digital/webpage/story/22130135


Tolles Teil (mein nächstes Weihnachtsgeschenk  )

http://www.20min.ch/digital/hardware/story/29004956


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Januar 2008)

http://all-mountain.de/garmisch/schachen_2006/schachen_2006_10_gross.JPG
hab mal ein bild gefunden
durch das tal bin ich august 2007 gefahren
liegt auf 1300-1400m hammer geilo


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Coole Aussis
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/digital/webpage/story/22130135
> 
> ...



bekomme ich hier wieder mal nicht angezeigt...


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://all-mountain.de/garmisch/schachen_2006/schachen_2006_10_gross.JPG
> hab mal ein bild gefunden
> durch das tal bin ich august 2007 gefahren
> liegt auf 1300-1400m hammer geilo



jo!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> jo!!!



nur hatte ich nicht so ein schönes wetter


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2008)

Was mir bei den Torques irgendwie überhaupt nicht gefällt, ist deren voraussichtlicher Liefertermin Ende April...


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was mir bei den Torques irgendwie überhaupt nicht gefällt, ist deren voraussichtlicher Liefertermin Ende April...



Ach ja, deswegen haben sie auch keine Testbikes vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Was mir bei den Torques irgendwie überhaupt nicht gefällt, ist deren voraussichtlicher Liefertermin Ende April...



Ei, das paßt doch................ und am 1.Mai in die Pampa-Sued.........


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Ei, das paßt doch................ und am 1.Mai in die Pampa-Sued.........



Wenn die bis dahin verläßlich liefern...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach ja, deswegen haben sie auch keine Testbikes vor Ort.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn die bis dahin verläßlich liefern...



Verlaß Dich drauf...................... dann biste verlassen


----------



## Arachne (16. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Verlaß Dich drauf...................... dann biste verlassen



Naja, da Du die Dinger bis zu 30 Tagen nach Lieferung noch zurück geben kannst, werde ich wohl...


----------



## wondermike (16. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wenn die bis dahin verläßlich liefern...



Nee ist klar. Canyon liefert verlässlich. Und die Rente ist sicher. Und Putin ist ein lupenreiner Demokrat. Und ein Zitronenfalter faltet Zitronen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (16. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tolles Teil (mein nächstes Weihnachtsgeschenk  )
> 
> http://www.20min.ch/digital/hardware/story/29004956



Wieder so ein armes Opfer.  

Interessanter Vergleich hier:

http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2008/01/16/eee_vs_air/


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nee ist klar. Canyon liefert verlässlich. Und die Rente ist sicher. Und Putin ist ein lupenreiner Demokrat. Und ein Zitronenfalter faltet Zitronen.



mike!! mein weltbild


----------



## wondermike (16. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mike!! mein weltbild



Du musst jetzt sehr stark sein: den Weihnachtsmann gibt's auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du musst jetzt sehr stark sein: den Weihnachtsmann gibt's auch nicht.



 Oh Shice 

Woran soll ich denn jetzt noch glauben 

Naja, da überleg' ich mir morgen,...

... GN8 @All


----------



## wondermike (16. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Oh Shice
> 
> Woran soll ich denn jetzt noch glauben



Na ja, natürlich an die Fähigkeit der Regierung alles zum Guten zu wenden, daran dass Herr Schäuble nur das Beste für Dich will und an die Massenvernichtungswaffen von Saddam.  


In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wieder so ein armes Opfer.
> 
> Interessanter Vergleich hier:
> 
> http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2008/01/16/eee_vs_air/



Immer diese Ungläubigen 



wondermike schrieb:


> Du musst jetzt sehr stark sein: den Weihnachtsmann gibt's auch nicht.



Aber dafür es Christkind .... "Nieder mit dem fetten roten Mann es lebe der blonde Engel"  Bin ja schliesslich hete**

PS: Nein ich meinte nicht den derzeitigen Trainer von Real Madrid


----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, natürlich an die Fähigkeit der Regierung alles zum Guten zu wenden, daran dass Herr Schäuble nur das Beste für Dich will und an die Massenvernichtungswaffen von Saddam.
> 
> 
> In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht.



... und das alle Politiker und Manager nur das beste für das Volk wollen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, da Du die Dinger bis zu 30 Tagen nach Lieferung noch zurück geben kannst, werde ich wohl...



Nein du wirst doch nicht .... kanns gar nicht glauben tun ...... Beweise


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nein du wirst doch nicht .... kanns gar nicht glauben tun ...... Beweise


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


>



gott seis getrommelt und gepfiffen.


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2008)

achso:

tach auch.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2008)

Moin Kinners  alles frisch


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2008)

Moin moin,



wondermike schrieb:


> Du musst jetzt sehr stark sein: den Weihnachtsmann gibt's auch nicht.


  Man Mike, John Walton hätte es nicht anders gesagt!  



wahltho schrieb:


> Oh Shice
> 
> Woran soll ich denn jetzt noch glauben
> 
> ...


Und........... Woran glaubst Du?


----------



## caroka (17. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Kinners  alles frisch



Wasn sonst.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2008)

noch 2 Tage


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> noch 2 Tage



stimmt, dann ist endlich wochenende  für die normal sterblichen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt, dann ist endlich wochenende  für die normal sterblichen



Und was ist in zwei Tage mit denjenigen, die nicht normal sterben?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Und........... Woran glaubst Du?



Hmm, vllt. einfach nur an das Kapital und den schnöden Mammon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und was ist in zwei Tage mit denjenigen, die nicht normal sterben?



die tauschen ritzel, kette und kettenblätter an ihrem stadtrad aus und werden dabei sicher tausend tode sterben


----------



## wissefux (17. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hmm, vllt. einfach nur an das Kapital und den schnöden Mammon



ich hab die hoffnung noch nicht aufgeben, das ich doch vielleicht eines tages mit reichlich schnödem mammon gesegnet sein werde


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2008)

Morsche,

heute ging es bei leichtem Regen nach Biebrich. Soll nicht die Sonne raus kommen? Naja, einmal hat sie schon kurz geblinzelt!


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo Hambacher, ist das Wetter bei Neustadt genauso trübe, wie hier?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2008)

Ich könnt ja zum Wetter etwas sagen ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich könnt ja zum Wetter etwas sagen ....



Dann sach doch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2008)

Hier scheint die Sonne  ....... noch  

In Süd Tirol schneit es     

und mein Lupinchen leuchtet wieder


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> und mein Lupinchen leuchtet wieder



Ja wie: Neue Teile? Welche? Kosten?


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Januar 2008)

mosche!!
also
heute morgen --> kopfschmerzen, nase zu, totaaal schlapp
ich glaub mich hat da eine erkältung gepackt 

egal
krank gibts bei mir nicht!


----------



## Maggo (17. Januar 2008)

samstag iss der schlächter wieder da. :huepf: jetzt muss sich nur noch klären ob ich sonntag a**** muss, wenn nein gehts in hochtaunus.

wie issn da es weddä?


----------



## hambacher (17. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hallo Hambacher, ist das Wetter bei Neustadt genauso trübe, wie hier?



Tach


Wetter: 8°, Regen ab und zu auch mal Auflockerungen bis hin zu blauem Himmel.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja wie: Neue Teile? Welche? Kosten?


 
Jupp 

ein neues Gehäuse = 49 EUR
Frontglas = 4 EUR
Sprengring = 3 EUR
Pasubio Brenner 16w/18° = 23 EUR


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wie issn da es weddä?



Derzeitige Voraussage für Kelkheim:

Freitag/Samstag etwas Regen, Sonntag trocken, ca. 12 Grad (gefühlt 10 Grad)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2008)

N'abend


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend



Moin,

whow, fünfeinhalb Stunden Sendepause...


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jupp
> 
> ein neues Gehäuse = 49 EUR
> Frontglas = 4 EUR
> ...



Geht ja noch einigermaßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> whow, fünfeinhalb Stunden Sendepause...



Dito


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dito



Ich meinte generell.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich meinte generell.



Stimmt das ist schon ungewöhnlich lang


----------



## Arachne (17. Januar 2008)

Hmm, sieht so aus, als ob der Regen hier mittlerweile nachgelassen hätte...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geht ja noch einigermaßen.



Hatte erst ueberlegt aufzurüsten, aber mich dann doch für das gleiche Setup entscheiden, was ich hatte. Evtl. gibt es nächsten Winter ja ne Betty 

GN8 @ all

Gruss


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2008)

Moin Kinners  

juhu letzter Tag und dann geht es los


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2008)

Moin moin


----------



## Maggo (18. Januar 2008)

jon tach kollegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2008)

Salut zusammen, wir hatten hier heute Morgen den Strom abgestellt bekommen. Irgendwie wirkt sich sowas immer sehr negativ auf meine WLAN-Verbindung aus. Damit meine ich nicht nur während der stromlosen Zeit...  Naja, mittlerweile, nach diversesten Router-Reboots, bin ich wieder online.


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Kinners
> 
> juhu letzter Tag und dann geht es los



Schon gepackt? A******** Du noch? Um wieviel Uhr geht es los? Wie lange mußt Du fahren?


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2008)

Hast nichts verpasst


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Schon gepackt? A******** Du noch? Um wieviel Uhr geht es los? Wie lange mußt Du fahren?


 
Bin noch auf der A***** ,muss noch meine Projekte Abwickeln oder Uerbergeben. Packen mache ich am Abend und los geht es Morgen um 9:00

Zürich-Sargans-Feldkirch-Arlbergtunnel-Insbruck-Brenner-Bozen-Altabadia

450 km / 4.5 - 5 h


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin noch auf der A***** ,muss noch meine Projekte Abwickeln oder Uerbergeben. Packen mache ich am Abend und los geht es Morgen um 9:00
> 
> Zürich-Sargans-Feldkirch-Arlbergtunnel-Insbruck-Brenner-Bozen-Altabadia
> 
> 450 km / 4.5 - 5 h



9 Uhr ist ja human!  Und bei `ner Woche mag auch diese lange Anfahrtszeit verschmerzbar sein.


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2008)

Gude iggi, das ES7 schon bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2008)

fux´s bike-workshop, jahrgang mmviii :

da hat man mal nen nachmittag frei  , es ist halbwegs warm für reparaturen im freien   und dazu noch trocken    

also zeit nutzen, um mal meinen street-fighter einen neuen antrieb zu verpassen.
locker ging es los mit v-brake aushängen, hinterrad raus, kette öffnen und zwecks der länge brav seitlich lagern.
als nächstes entschied ich mich für die beiden kettenblätter. abschrauben kein problem, das große ließ sich erwartungsgemäß über die kurbel abnehmen.

großes aha jedoch schon beim mittleren blatt : das ist auf der anderen seite der 4-arm befestigung verschraubt. keine chance, das ding da drüber zu bekommen  
na gut denkt sich der fux, und greift zielsicher (das ist echt schon erwähnenswert für mich  ) zum richtigen werkzeug, den kurbelabzieher !
kurz gescheckt, prinzip durchschaut (auch das ist wiederum erwähnenswert) und noch gut gelaunt ans werk.
blöderweise klappt das ganz nicht, vermutlich mangels vernünftigen werkzeug. mit dem billigen und dünnem 16er schlüssel bekomm ich einfach keinen druck drauf, so dass ich es voll vergessen kann, die kurbel zu lösen. ich rutsche mehrfach ab und verletze mich leicht an der hand. zusätzlich verkeilte sich das lose mittlere kettenblatt derart an den 4 armen, dass ich echt mühe hatte, das ding wieder rauszubekommen.
typisch mal wieder  ...
ich gab es dann schließlich auf und montierte nur das große kettenblatt. die anderen beiden brauch ich je eh so gut wie nie ...

jetzt kam das ritzelpaket dran. auch hier finde ich wiederrum auf anhieb das richtige werkzeug *applaus applaus applaus*.
jedoch gelingt es mir erst nach unzähligen fehlversuchen, diese blöde kettenpeitsche so zu benutzen, dass sich auch tatsächlich das ritzelpaket löst.
das neue dranmachen war dann weniger dramatisch.

das ganze hat mich nun gute 2 stunden beschäftigt. fertig bin ich noch nicht. die kette fehlt ja noch.
das hab ich jetzt aber erst mal auf morgen vertagt, da ich noch ein kettenschloss brauche. alles andere ist mir zu joker ...

erstaunt war ich abschließend noch über die tatsache, dass sich nach montage des hinterrades und einhängen der v-brake das rad nicht mehr drehte. die v-brake schleift plötzlich enorm an der felge und ich hab mal wieder keinen plan warum  . schließlich hab ich da ja nix gemacht ...

fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2008)

@fux: Also ich finde, dass sich Deine Beschreibung nach einem ganz normalen Schraub-Termin anhört. Bei mir war es schon häufig der Fall, dass unerwartete Probleme zu lösen waren.  Allerdings habe ich da immer so lange gewurschtelt, bis ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden war.


----------



## caroka (18. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> fux´s bike-workshop, jahrgang mmviii :
> 
> da hat man mal nen nachmittag frei  , es ist halbwegs warm für reparaturen im freien   und dazu noch trocken
> 
> ...



  Anderen geht es also auch so.  
Mein Mitgefühl hast Du.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> erstaunt war ich abschließend noch über die tatsache, dass sich nach montage des hinterrades und einhängen der v-brake das rad nicht mehr drehte. die v-brake schleift plötzlich enorm an der felge und ich hab mal wieder keinen plan warum  . schließlich hab ich da ja nix gemacht ...
> 
> fortsetzung folgt ...


 
Rad schief drin ode nicht richtig eingehängt, evtl hatr sich auch einer der Federn der V-Brake veklemmt


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Januar 2008)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Anderen geht es also auch so.
> Mein Mitgefühl hast Du.



mir geht es irgendwie immer so 

deshalb schieb ich sowas auch immer gerne so lang wie möglich vor mir her


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2008)

Warum lässt du es nicht vom Bikehändler machen???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warum lässt du es nicht vom Bikehändler machen???



Vllt. weil er Geldsparen möchte 

Warum rufst Du denn nicht den Thomas an, zugegebenermassen hätte ich wahrscheinlich gerade auf dem Spin-Trainer gesessen, aber trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2008)

Überraschenderweise kam heute schon der Anruf von Nicolai, dass Almuts neuer Rahmen gerade in der Endmontage ist,...

... einerseits 

... anderereits


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2008)

servus!

neuer Rahmen? Is der alte hin oder gibts was neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> servus!
> 
> neuer Rahmen? Is der alte hin oder gibts was neues?



Das war schon vor dem Unfall angeleiert: 'Nen Fully als kombiniertes Weihnachts-/Geburtstagsgeschenk...

... Lieferung des Rahmens war aber erst für KW9 avisiert...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Januar 2008)

ja is denn jetz scho Weihnachten


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Überraschenderweise kam heute schon der Anruf von Nicolai, dass Almuts neuer Rahmen gerade in der Endmontage ist,...
> 
> ... einerseits
> 
> ... anderereits



Ich finde ein Fully auf jeden Fall einen Sicherheitsgewinn.  Selbst, oder auch gerade, wenn man nicht so viel fährt.


----------



## Arachne (18. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ja is denn jetz scho Weihnachten



 Hast Du etwa noch nicht alle Geschenke für kommendes Weihnachten???


----------



## wondermike (18. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das war schon vor dem Unfall angeleiert: 'Nen Fully als kombiniertes Weihnachts-/Geburtstagsgeschenk...
> 
> ... Lieferung des Rahmens war aber erst für KW9 avisiert...



Bis dahin müsste doch schon wieder leichtes Bike-Training möglich sein.


----------



## wondermike (18. Januar 2008)

Der Wetterbericht für morgen ist ja richtig deprimierend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und Sonntag sieht auch nicht besser aus.


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Warum lässt du es nicht vom Bikehändler machen???



1. geld sparen ... und 2. will ich das ding am montag wieder einsatzfähig haben ...



wahltho schrieb:


> Warum rufst Du denn nicht den Thomas an, zugegebenermassen hätte ich wahrscheinlich gerade auf dem Spin-Trainer gesessen, aber trotzdem



ich weiß deine (und die anderer) hilfsbereitschaft sehr zu schätzen   
nur möchte ich nicht dauernd auf den sagg gehen wegen solcher "kleinigkeiten" und irgendwann muß ich ja auch mal ein paar sachen selbst auf die reihe bekommen.
morgen vormittag mit dem ersten tageslicht kommt die kette (hoffentlich  ) drauf und dann sollte es wieder gehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und irgendwann muß ich ja auch mal ein paar sachen selbst auf die reihe bekommen.



Klar, aber mit 'ner kleinen Assistenz geht's am Anfang vllt. leichter und schneller


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Der Wetterbericht für morgen ist ja richtig deprimierend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War ja heute nachmittag schon shice 

... jetzt aber erst mal GN(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2008)

so 80% geschafft, der Rest kommt Morgen


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2008)

Achja, da wo ich Morgen sein werde wird´s scheeeeee


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, da wo ich Morgen sein werde wird´s scheeeeee



 Viel Spaß!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen Kinners

ich bin dann mal weg 

Macht´s hübsch und passt auf euch auf. Dass ich keine Klagen hören  

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2008)

Moin,

viel Spass und Hals- und Beinbruch


----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Kinners
> 
> ich bin dann mal weg
> 
> ...



Mist zu spät 

Viel Spaß  

Moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> viel Spass und Hals- und Beinbruch



Morgen Wahltho,
laßt Ihr es auch heute langsam angehen?


----------



## wissefux (19. Januar 2008)

frohe kunde aus hornau : ich habs hinbekommen. das rad fährt wieder  

sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich natürlich beim kettenkürzen das falsche teilstück entfernt habe   
war aber egal, da mit kettenschloss die ganze sache dann gepasst hat und ich nix zurücknieten musste  

beim ketteneinlegen hab ich dann auch noch an den schaltröllchen nen fehler gemacht. aber wie soll man das als rohloff fahrer auch wissen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen Wahltho,
> laßt Ihr es auch heute langsam angehen?



Yepp, hatte gerade aber beim Frühstück wieder eine völlig frustierte Almut mir ggü. sitzen, die ob ihres gebrochenen Arms, ihre beruflichen Felle derzeit davonschwimmen sieht ...

... ob das mit dem Biken bei ihr nochmal was wird, kann ich derzeit nicht sagen und ich kann es aus ihrer Sicht tlw. auch nachvollziehen


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp, hatte gerade aber beim Frühstück wieder eine völlig frustierte Almut mir ggü. sitzen, die ob ihres gebrochenen Arms, ihre beruflichen Felle derzeit davonschwimmen sieht ...
> 
> ... ob das mit dem Biken bei ihr nochmal was wird, kann ich derzeit nicht sagen und ich kann es aus ihrer Sicht tlw. auch nachvollziehen



Hallo zusammen,

super, super schade, aber leider auch nachvollziehbar...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2008)

Moin Kumpel  Fettich mit nachlesen..........


----------



## Roter Hirsch (19. Januar 2008)

Habe gerade überlegt, ob ich zum GC-Biketreff gehe.............Ist aber wohl vernünftiger heute nochmal die Rolle zu kneten................


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Habe gerade überlegt, ob ich zum GC-Biketreff gehe.............Ist aber wohl vernünftiger heute nochmal die Rolle zu kneten................



Hier wird Vernunft mit Rückfallwahrscheinlichkeitsreduktion belohnt!  

Wäre ich vernünftig, würde ich jetzt, nach dem Frühstück,  erstmal meine Knochen Flexibilisieren und danach mein Rad putzen...  Hier am Haus soll es einen nicht abgestellten Wasserhahn geben!


----------



## wondermike (19. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Habe gerade überlegt, ob ich zum GC-Biketreff gehe.............Ist aber wohl vernünftiger heute nochmal die Rolle zu kneten................



Grade als ich mich entschlossen habe, daheim zu bleiben, hat die Sonne durch die Wolken geblinzelt...  

Habe heute aber trotzdem null Motivation. Und die Hütte muss auch mal wieder aufgeräumt werden.


----------



## Arachne (19. Januar 2008)

Hi Missy, wie ist das wehrte Befinden? Noch eingeschränkt mit dem Flügel?


----------



## Miss H (19. Januar 2008)

mion leute,

ich war jetzt 14 tage (oder eher 3 wochen) nicht hier, habe sicher was entscheindes versäumt.

meinem arm - schulter geht es super - keine schmerzen mehr, beweglichkeit zu 95 % wieder hergestellt. 

ich gehe seit 2 wochen joggen und einmal war ich skifahren in der schweiz - ein tag am titlis - das ging super. aber meine kondi...ist fast total im a****

aber aufs Rad traue ich mich noch nicht, vielleicht, wenn es wärmer wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss H (19. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Missy, wie ist das wehrte Befinden? Noch eingeschränkt mit dem Flügel?



hi, gerd

mir gehts wieder gut, gehe seit einer woche wieder arbeiten 

ich würd so gern aufs bike, trau mich aber noch nicht...


----------



## Miss H (19. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hier am Haus soll es einen nicht abgestellten Wasserhahn geben!



und hier am haus gibt es immer einen wasserhahn, der nicht abgestellt ist - zu bedienen auch ohne zu klingeln, insider sollten das wissen...


----------



## Miss H (19. Januar 2008)

@ almut:  wie gehts dir?

ich hatte ne super gute klinik in offenbach...

alles gute weiterhin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> H....Ist aber wohl vernünftiger heute nochmal die Rolle zu kneten................



Ich bin auch gerade von der Rolle, äh ich meine vom Spin-Trainer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> @ almut:  wie gehts dir?
> 
> ich hatte ne super gute klinik in offenbach...
> 
> alles gute weiterhin



Verheilt soweit gut, Almut ist nachwievor froh, sich für die konservative Heilmethode (also ohne OP) entschieden zu haben. Sie hat jetzt zweimal die Woche Krankengymnastik und trägt tagsüber auch schonmal für längere Zeit keine Bandage mehr.

Wenn jemand mal einen Guru für Schulteroperationen sucht, sollte er nach Heidelberg gehen, der Professor dort (Name ist mir gerade entfallen), gilt als DER Experte für Schultern in ganz Deutschland...


----------



## Miss H (19. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Verheilt soweit gut, Almut ist nachwievor froh, sich für die konservative Heilmethode (also ohne OP) entschieden zu haben. Sie hat jetzt zweimal die Woche Krankengymnastik und trägt tagsüber auch schonmal für längere Zeit keine Bandage mehr.



das höhrt sich ja gut an, aber geduld braucht man trotzdem, ich bin jetzt in der 8. woche nach der op...


----------



## crazymtb (19. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn jemand mal einen Guru für Schulteroperationen sucht, sollte er nach Heidelberg gehen, der Professor dort (Name ist mir gerade entfallen), gilt als DER Experte für Schultern in ganz Deutschland...



Er heißt
Prof. Dr. med. Markus Loew 
Sektion Orthopädie der Schulter und des Ellenbogens.

Kann ich nur zustimmen, alleine schon von der Vorbesprechung. ME erfolgt bei mir Anfang Feb. und ich fühle mich dort in sehr guten Händen. Sehr persönlich und alle Fragen werden genauestens beantwortet und erklärt.

Gruß
Crazymtb


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2008)

So, ich hab' zum ersten Mal seit ca. 8 Jahren wieder zwei Laufräder eingespeicht, (genauer gesagt umgespeicht) und es hat sogar zu meiner Zufriedenheit geklappt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2008)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen,...



Wir waren selbst nicht in Heidelberg, die Uniklinik Heidelberg ist uns aber für den Fall der Fälle von den befreundeten Ärzten, die jetzt auch Almut behandeln, empfohlen worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Januar 2008)

So GN8 

Ich bin hundemüde...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2008)

Moin moin, 


wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp, hatte gerade aber beim Frühstück wieder eine völlig frustierte Almut mir ggü. sitzen, die ob ihres gebrochenen Arms, ihre beruflichen Felle derzeit davonschwimmen sieht ...
> 
> ... ob das mit dem Biken bei ihr nochmal was wird, kann ich derzeit nicht sagen und ich kann es aus ihrer Sicht tlw. auch nachvollziehen


Almut und ich hatten uns ja eine Woche zuvor ja noch diesbezüglich unterhalten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Almut und ich hatten uns ja eine Woche zuvor ja noch diesbezüglich unterhalten.



Moin Caro,
wir haben Dich gestern übrigens so gegen 15:15 Uhr auf der fbh-er-Strasse in Kelkheim gesehen. Du kamst aus Richtung fbh. Ich hatte Almut gerade im Fitness-Studio abgeholt


----------



## Miss H (20. Januar 2008)

moin leute, 

schönes wetter heute, ich glaub, ich probiers heute mal...mein bike im neuen jahr...


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Januar 2008)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2008)

moin, moin, moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Januar 2008)

*schnupftrief*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *schnupftrief*



 Gute Besserung


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Besserung



danke  

fahrt ihr heute?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> fahrt ihr heute?



Bisher ist mir keine Verabredung bekannt...


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bisher ist mir keine Verabredung bekannt...



dann brauch ich mich ja auch nicht ärgern   dass ich krank bin


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Januar 2008)

*stille*


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Caro,
> wir haben Dich gestern übrigens so gegen 15:15 Uhr auf der fbh-er-Strasse in Kelkheim gesehen. Du kamst aus Richtung fbh. Ich hatte Almut gerade im Fitness-Studio abgeholt



 Dann war ich ja nur 45 min unterwegs. Eigentlich wollte ich zum Fuxi Kaffee trinken, doch es war mir dann doch zu anstrengend und ich bin wieder nach Hause. Und heute......Muskelkater  
Ich dreh jetzt wieder meine kleinen Runden in und um Kelkheim. Die werden dann mit besserem Wetter immer länger.  
So starte ich eigentlich immer aus dem Winter heraus.


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann war ich ja nur 45 min unterwegs. Eigentlich wollte ich zum Fuxi Kaffee trinken, doch es war mir dann doch zu anstrengend und ich bin wieder nach Hause. Und heute......Muskelkater



bei mir hattest du aber noch ganz frisch gewirkt


----------



## caroka (20. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei mir hattest du aber noch ganz frisch gewirkt


 Der Schein trügt eben manchmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2008)

ei servus!

melde mich dann auch mal ausm WE zurück 

@ Almut: weiterhin gute Besserung und das alles gut verheilt


----------



## Maggo (20. Januar 2008)

ei gude,

endlich von der a**** zuhause und geduscht und gesättigt. hier zumindest hab ich offensichtlich nichz allzuviel verpasst. 

@hersch: ich war unter der hallendecke im steiger und konnte nicht drangehn, ich hoffe ich denke morgen an den rückruf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2008)

Na dieses w/e war es aber wirklich ruhig hier...


----------



## wissefux (20. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dieses w/e war es aber wirklich ruhig hier...



schade ...

deshalb nun gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Januar 2008)

Ich sach' denn auch mal GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Januar 2008)

jo, ich verabschiede mich auch mal, gute Nacht


----------



## Arachne (20. Januar 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> und hier am haus gibt es immer einen wasserhahn, der nicht abgestellt ist - zu bedienen auch ohne zu klingeln, insider sollten das wissen...



Dein Angebot hatte ich nicht vergessen!!!  Die Rückseite dieses Hauses ist halt nur "etwas" näher für mich... 

Habe es denn nun endlich tatsächlich abgeduscht!  Aber nicht hier sondern da, wo es auch das da gab: 





Bin nach Hausa***** und Frühstücken zum Fuxi und hab` dort den Hirsch getroffen. Es waren zwar viele Leute unterwegs, die Boden-Bedingungen abwegs der Hauptstrecken jedoch dank der Nässe ziemlich bescheiden. Dafür war das milde Wetter wirklich zum Genießen!!


----------



## caroka (21. Januar 2008)

Moin moin,

ich werd heute wieder mim Radel zur A******.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2008)

Moin,

bin schon da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2008)

Ich hab' heute mal Almuts Argon RoCC, bei dem ich am Wochenende am VR die neue Felge eingespeicht habe, genommen.

Der Rahmen ist ja in Small, wohingegen meine Nikoläuse alle in Medium sind. 

Ich muss aber sagen, dass mir das Bike von Almut eigentlich fast noch besser passt


----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' heute mal Almuts Argon RoCC, bei dem ich am Wochenende am VR die neue Felge eingespeicht habe, genommen.
> 
> Der Rahmen ist ja in Small, wohingegen meine Nikoläuse alle in Medium sind.
> 
> Ich muss aber sagen, dass mir das Bike von Almut eigentlich fast noch besser passt



Morgen,

und, wäscht Du Deine nun etwas heißer?


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> und, wäscht Du Deine nun etwas heißer?



lackier es doch einfach in rot um und behaupte, es wäre deines


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> und, wäscht Du Deine nun etwas heißer?



wäre das echt super, wenn das ginge  



wissefux schrieb:


> lackier es doch einfach in rot um und behaupte, es wäre deines



U.U. brauche ich es noch nicht mal umzulackieren


----------



## wissefux (21. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> U.U. brauche ich es noch nicht mal umzulackieren



das wäre aber mal wirklich schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das wäre aber mal wirklich schade



Sogar sehr schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> U.U. brauche ich es noch nicht mal umzulackieren



Ich hoffe ja, dass das jetzt doch ein wenig zu schwarzseherisch ist!  Wenigstens ein bisschen.


----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2008)

Heute bläst ein ziemlich starker SW-Wind! Mußte mich anstrengen nicht länger als 4WPPs hierher zu brauchen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass das jetzt doch ein wenig zu schwarzseherisch ist!  Wenigstens ein bisschen.



Das hoffe ich natürlich auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Januar 2008)

gudeee...
mir gehts wieder suuuper
ich geh heut joggen un biken


----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gudeee...
> mir gehts wieder suuuper
> ich geh heut joggen un biken



Na fein!


----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2008)

Ich war vorhin beim Zahnarzt - nach Entfernen des Zahnsteins paßt nun wieder viel mehr in die Futterluke!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2008)

moin


----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin



Ei Alder, Äuglein schon auf? 

Hast Du eigentlich mitbekommen, dass ich es bestellt hab`?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich mitbekommen, dass ich es bestellt hab`?



*X X X*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei Alder, Äuglein schon auf?
> 
> Hast Du eigentlich mitbekommen, dass ich es bestellt hab`?



 dann freu ich mich schonmal auf April/Mai bis du es dann auch hast  
und ich bin mir fast sicher das du die Entscheidung nicht bereuhen wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> *X X X*



bahbahbah


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> bahbahbah



Ne, X X X


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, X X X



macht man die nicht normal zur verdeutlichung rot


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> *X X X*





wahltho schrieb:


> Ne, X X X





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> macht man die nicht normal zur verdeutlichung rot



s.o.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Januar 2008)

kette gerissen


----------



## Maggo (21. Januar 2008)

beim joggen?


----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kette gerissen



Hing das Goldkettchen bei der Fahrstunde aus dem Manta raus?


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> beim joggen?



 ne biken 
ne halbe stunde da versucht die kette mit ner alten niete wieder zusammen zu friemeln


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hing das Goldkettchen bei der Fahrstunde aus dem Manta raus?



^^ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ne biken
> ne halbe stunde da versucht die kette mit ner alten niete wieder zusammen zu friemeln



Wie ist es denn passiert? Ist etwas in die Kette gekommen, oder ist es beim Schalten passiert?

Ich hab` eigentlich immer Ersatznieten dabei.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn passiert? Ist etwas in die Kette gekommen, oder ist es beim Schalten passiert?
> 
> Ich hab` eigentlich immer Ersatznieten dabei.



hab runter geschalten un dann wegen nem hügelchen reingetreten 
dann hats laut gekracht und ich wäre fast vorne über geflogen


----------



## caroka (21. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab runter geschalten un dann wegen nem hügelchen reingetreten
> dann hats laut gekracht und ich wäre fast vorne über geflogen



Schei$$ Gefühl


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Januar 2008)

@ gerd
hast du evtl kartenmaterial von Mittenwald(Karwendelgebirge) evtl auch Garmisch Partenkirchen ( werdenfelser Land, Wettersteingebirge) ???
seies für magic maps (wäre ideal) oder auch normale karten?


----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ gerd
> hast du evtl kartenmaterial von Mittenwald(Karwendelgebirge) evtl auch Garmisch Partenkirchen ( werdenfelser Land, Wettersteingebirge) ???
> seies für magic maps (wäre ideal) oder auch normale karten?



Gehört der Aggenstein zum Wettersteingebirge? Da wollte ich mal zum Klettern hin, hätte also vielleicht Karten. Ansonsten leider nicht. Magic Maps habe ich nur von Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland. Bayern steht zwar noch an, weiß aber noch nicht wann. Wann willst Du denn hin? War der Carsten nicht schon da unten Biken?


----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> dann freu ich mich schonmal auf April/Mai bis du es dann auch hast
> und ich bin mir fast sicher das du die Entscheidung nicht bereuhen wirst



Ich geh` ja erstmal kein Risiko ein. Wenn ich innerhalb von vier Wochen meine, es paßt doch nicht, dann gebe ich es halt zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gehört der Aggenstein zum Wettersteingebirge? Da wollte ich mal zum Klettern hin, hätte also vielleicht Karten. Ansonsten leider nicht. Magic Maps habe ich nur von Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland. Bayern steht zwar noch an, weiß aber noch nicht wann. Wann willst Du denn hin? War der Carsten nicht schon da unten Biken?



aggenstein?   ka
naja hatte vor im Juli mim seb und dem jens hinzufahrn  
war ja letztes jahr schon in Garmisch   
und nun hat mich die Sehnsucht gepackt


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Januar 2008)

so ich geh mal
machts gut gn8


----------



## wondermike (21. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hab` eigentlich immer Ersatznieten dabei.



Der Iggi ab heute bestimmt auch...


----------



## Arachne (21. Januar 2008)

Da draußen sieht es feucht aus...


----------



## Zilli (21. Januar 2008)

Hallösche,
ich darf mich mal fett zitieren :


Zilli schrieb:


> ...
> Tach auch mal ,
> so langsam bin ich wieder da; war etwas heftig die letzten 3 Wochen. Werde zwar noch 2 Wochen mit Nacharbeiten gut zu tun haben, jedoch nicht mehr bis 2100 oder in der Spitze bis 2230 (Sa.+So. war ja nur am letzten Wochenende notwendig).
> Also wenn's mal wieder trockener ist, hätt ich auch wieder Lust mitzufahren.
> ...



@Iggi:


Arachne schrieb:


> ... Wann willst Du denn hin? War der Carsten nicht schon da unten Biken?


Jo, am Alpenrand von Bayern. Schick mir mal Deine Handy oder Festnetz-Nr. via PN, dann kann ich Dir mehr dazu sagen .  EDIT: ich schick Dir ne PN


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Januar 2008)

N'Abend Carsten  

... und zugleich GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da draußen sieht es feucht aus...



Da draußen war es feucht. Stärkerer bis schwächerer Nieselregen. Schade, hatte mich heute Morgen über die nicht mehr ganz so aufgeweichten Feldwege gefreut! Aber wenigstens blies der Wind noch genauso wie heute Morgen: stark aus SW.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2008)

*Guten Morgen*  

Mir geht es gut, einfach nur so.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir geht es gut, einfach nur so.



Das freut mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2008)

Morgen,

der Wind hat auf NW gedreht und ist deutlich frischer geworden.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Der Iggi ab heute bestimmt auch...



mhm
nee
kettenschlösser


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2008)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Januar 2008)

so meien Mazocchi Mx comp hab ich heut auch endlich mal weggeschickt


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so meien Mazocchi Mx comp hab ich heut auch endlich mal weggeschickt



Genau, als fort mit dem Zeug!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Genau, als fort mit dem Zeug!



die steht hier scho en 3/4 jahr in meinem zimmer unbenutzt rum weil se knackt 
und aus zeutvertreib mal zum importeur geschcikt


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Januar 2008)

hab hier auch noch ne manitou axel 100-70mm mit lock out


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab hier auch noch ne manitou axel 100-70mm mit lock out



Jaja, kenn ich. Da muss der Axel immer 70-100 mal zu Manitou beten, wenn das outback lockt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Jaja, kenn ich. Da muss der Axel immer 70-100 mal zu Manitou beten, wenn das outback lockt.



die funzt einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Jaja, kenn ich. Da muss der Axel immer 70-100 mal zu Manitou beten, wenn das outback lockt.



clown gefrühstückt milady??


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Januar 2008)

mit peter lustig geduscht=?


----------



## Maggo (22. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mit peter lustig geduscht=?



das ist dschon eindeutig zweideutig........


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> das ist dschon eindeutig zweideutig........



wiiiiee zweideutig ??? 
erklär mal


----------



## frax061a (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo an alle,

so die letzte Klausur ist geschrieben, nun nur noch eine Abgabe. 
Nun kann ich das Thema Fritzz wieder ein wenig vorantreiben.
So heute nachmittag dann zum Fahrrad Franz um mir ein kleinen Werkzeugkoffer besorgt und was sehe ich da     , ein Fritz.(leider nur das K18)
Konnte es erst garnet fassen, was ein bulliges Monster.

Gleich mal ne kurze Proberunde gedreht, 18" ist schon ok aber wirklich Limit. Hab den Sattel fast ganz unten gehabt, hat ja noch so eine Verstärkung. Das 16" hat diese Verstärkung nicht und ist nur ein wenig kürzer.(Abstand Reifen)
Unhandlich kamm das 18" mir aber nicht vor. 

So, wann ist die nächste Tor geplannt? Ich sprühe vor Tatendrang. Schließlich hab ich jetzt 2 Monate voller ausschlafen und Erholung vor mir. 

Gruss
Patrick

p.s.: wurd ja richtig viel.

oh, grad gelesen, Gerd du hast dir nun "Testsieger" geordert. Herzlich Glückwunsch


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> ...
> Gleich mal ne kurze Proberunde gedreht, 18" ist schon ok aber wirklich Limit. Hab den Sattel fast ganz unten gehabt, hat ja noch so eine Verstärkung. Das 16" hat diese Verstärkung nicht und ist nur ein wenig kürzer.(Abstand Reifen)
> Unhandlich kamm das 18" mir aber nicht vor.
> ...



Hi Patrick,

wenn Dir das 16"er ausreicht, dann hole Dir besser das! Das ist dann auf den Trails wendiger und Du kommst beim Downhill weiter hinter das Hinterrad. Das Wichtigste ist allerdings, dass Du Dich drauf wohl fühlst!  

Jo, hab` mir das Torque bestellt.  Wenn es gar nicht paßt, kann ich es ja wieder zurück geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (22. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Patrick,
> 
> wenn Dir das 16"er ausreicht, dann hole Dir besser das! Das ist dann auf den Trails wendiger und Du kommst beim Downhill weiter hinter das Hinterrad. Das Wichtigste ist allerdings, dass Du Dich drauf wohl fühlst!
> 
> Jo, hab` mir das Torque bestellt.  Wenn es gar nicht paßt, kann ich es ja wieder zurück geben...



Joa, vom Aussehen net ganz mein Ding(muss es live sehen, beim Fritzz hab ich auch ein wenig gezweifelt, allerdings nach heute bin ich 100% sicher).Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache, die Ausstattung hingegen ist natürlich überragend. Fährt sich bestimmt geil das Bike. Mit dem Bike kann man es bestimmt richtig krachen lassen. 

Ja, mit 16" ist halt schwer einzuschätzen, hatten die net da. Fand das 18" nicht unhändlich, wenn du Lust hast kannst ja mal auf der Cube Seite 16" und 18" vergleichen. Sind vom Oberrohr beide gleich hoch.denke kann ich am besten erklären wenn wir uns mal sehen, dann zeig ich dir an meinem Bike was ich meine.

Zum Thema krachen lassen...macht ihr alle zusammmen auch mal Touren in den Alpen oder ähnliches(halt nicht nur im Taunus)?

Noch ne Frage, wie stehts du zu einem Fullface-Helm? Meine jetzt net umbedingt zu ruhigen Touren, aber sonst?


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Thema krachen lassen...macht ihr alle zusammmen auch mal Touren in den Alpen oder ähnliches(halt nicht nur im Taunus)?



Der ein, oder andere war schon in den Alpen, ich nicht. - Halt warte, ich war schon am Gardasee und im Tessin. Gardasee ist mir mit meinem Racebike teilweise zu heftig gewesen. Einige Strecken waren aber nicht nur wunderschön, sondern auch damit befahrbar.

Anspruchsvollere Touren, als wie Du sie bisher mit uns kennst, gibt es auch im Taunus. Ab und an fahren wir aber tatsächlich woanders hin. Schön und anspruchsvoll ist es z.B. bei Bad Kreuznach!  Im Pfälzer und Odenwald fahre ich auch gerne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> Zum Thema krachen lassen...macht ihr alle zusammmen auch mal Touren in den Alpen oder ähnliches(halt nicht nur im Taunus)?



Ich war letztes Jahr mit anderen Bike-Kollegen auf einem X-Alp (organisiert von Bike-Reiseveranstalter). Ich hatte eigentlich vor, auch dieses Jahr wieder mit den Kollegen eine Alpen-X zu machen, aber die derzeitigen konkreten Planungen sprechen mit nicht sonderlich an...


----------



## frax061a (22. Januar 2008)

@gerd: hört sich ja ganz cool an. wenn die enduro´s da sind kann man ja anspruchvollere touren in angriff nehmen .  Würdest du dafür einen fullfacehelm anziehen? der Verkäufer hat das nämlich in Raum geworfen, ohne den Eindruch zu vermitteln umbedingt einen verkaufen zu wollen.

@wahltho
wow, ein alpen-x. ist ne beeindruckende Sache. Würd ich auch gerne mal machen. Allerdings fehlen da wohl noch ein paar Basic. Denke man sollte Sachen wie gerissene Kette reparieren oder ähnliches schon bewältigen können. Aber der Anfang ist mit dem kauf des Werkzeugkoffers getan.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> @Allerdings fehlen da wohl noch ein paar Basic.



Glaub' ich nicht, das würdest Du in einer organisierten Gruppe locker schaffen, die Schwierigkeit hängt aber auch wesentlich vom Level ab, den Du wählst 

Die Woche im WP wo ich 470km gefahren bin, kam mir fast anstrengender vor, als der Level 3 Alpen-X letztes Jahr mit irgendwas um die 380km und 10.500hm...


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> @gerd: hört sich ja ganz cool an. wenn die enduro´s da sind kann man ja anspruchvollere touren in angriff nehmen .  Würdest du dafür einen fullfacehelm anziehen? der Verkäufer hat das nämlich in Raum geworfen, ohne den Eindruch zu vermitteln umbedingt einen verkaufen zu wollen.
> ...



Ein Fullface-Helm ist auf jeden Fall sicherer, aber auch wärmer! Ich würde ihn nur beim Downhill, heftigen Freeride, oder im Bikepark anziehen. Mit dem Kauf würde ich warten, bis sich noch weiter herauskristallisiert hat, was Dir Spaß macht.


----------



## Zilli (22. Januar 2008)

hab ich richtig gelesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Arachne schrieb:


> .... Jo, hab` mir das Torque bestellt.  Wenn es gar nicht paßt, kann ich es ja wieder zurück geben...


wau, nach endlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ein Fullface-Helm ist auf jeden Fall sicherer, aber auch wärmer! Ich würde ihn nur beim Downhill, heftigen Freeride, oder im Bikepark anziehen. Mit dem Kauf würde ich warten, bis sich noch weiter herauskristallisiert hat, was Dir Spaß macht.



:daumen Agreed 

Wohingegen ich empfehlen würde, zumindest Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren schon früher anzuschaffen


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> :daumen Agreed
> 
> Wohingegen ich empfehlen würde, zumindest Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren schon früher anzuschaffen



stimmt, fehlen mir noch!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> hab ich richtig gelesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, Ende April...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> stimmt, fehlen mir noch!



Allerdings 

Siehe auch Caros 1xAusflug zum Felsenmeer mit den Freireitern wo ich ihr meine Arm- und Beinprotektoren ausgeliehen hatte. Aus den Spuren an der Kleidung und den Armprotektoren lässt sich schliessen, dass sie sich bei dem einen Sturz ohne die Protektoren wahrscheinlich den Unterarm gebrochen hätte


----------



## frax061a (22. Januar 2008)

Denke auch das ich wohl eher der typ für protectoren bin. ;-)
Bikepark hört sich auch lustig an, aber dann wohl eher unter der Woche um den ganzen Greaks nicht im Weg zu stehen. Außerdem sollen die Lifte doch ziemlich voll sein. 

puh, april?! das ist schon lange. denke bei mir wird es wohl spätestens ende februar soweit sein.(hab zwar kein bestellt allerdings schon bei zwei händlern, die vorbestellt haben, angefragt. liefertermine(anfang februar und mitte februar)

so eine alpen-x würde mich schon reizen, denke das ich von der fitness her net so probleme bekommen würde, denke aber ich würde mit mehr Fahrtechnik und ein wenig mehr Bike-Wissen wesentlich mehr Spaß dran haben.
Allerdings, mal schauen was ich im Sommer so mache, denke ein Bike-Urlaub wird es schon werde.
Hab vielleicht an eine Mischung aus Touren und Freeride gedacht, naja, vielleicht ergibt sich ja was mit anderen Bikern. hehe(wink mit dem Zaunpfall)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2008)

Hey frax,

über einen Fullyface habe ich mir auch schon den ein oder anderen Gedanken zerbrochen, gerade wenn ich mich an solche Tourenausschnitte erinnere...


----------



## frax061a (22. Januar 2008)

oh, das sieht lustig aus.
bin schon ziemlich entschloÃen mir einen zu kaufen, bist bei 100â¬ fÃ¼r einen schÃ¶nen dabei. denke der sport ist schon ziemlich gefÃ¤hrlich, gerade wenn die technik einiges an Geschwindigkeit hergibt. KÃ¶rperteile kann man nicht ersetzten. Allerdings werde ich wohl dann von Tour zu Tour entscheiden welchen Helm ich benutze.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> so eine alpen-x würde mich schon reizen, denke das ich von der fitness her net so probleme bekommen würde, denke aber ich würde mit mehr Fahrtechnik und ein wenig mehr Bike-Wissen wesentlich mehr Spaß dran haben.



Du würdest auch so schon jede Menge Spass haben und keine Probleme bekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> oh, das sieht lustig aus.
> bin schon ziemlich entschloßen mir einen zu kaufen, bist bei 100 für einen schönen dabei. denke der sport ist schon ziemlich gefährlich, gerade wenn die technik einiges an Geschwindigkeit hergibt. Körperteile kann man nicht ersetzten. Allerdings werde ich wohl dann von Tour zu Tour entscheiden welchen Helm ich benutze.



Kauf' Dir zu allererst Knie-/Scheinbeinprotektoren, dann Unterarm-/Ellenbogenprotektoren und erst später einen Full Face Helm 

Gute Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren kriegst Du schon für um die 60 Euro


----------



## frax061a (22. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kauf' Dir zu allererst Knie-/Scheinbeinprotektoren, dann Unterarm-/Ellenbogenprotektoren und erst spÃ¤ter einen Full Face Helm
> 
> Gute Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren kriegst Du schon fÃ¼r um die 60 Euro



Denke da haste vielleicht nicht ganz unrecht, wenn ich an diese Woche denke als ich nur zum Biken kam wenn ich mit dem Hund rausgegangen bin...hab ein wenig "Hinterrad versetzen" geÃ¼bt.
Mein Schienbein wuÃte es vor mir.

@alle: Kennt jemand von euch einen guten ZubehÃ¶r Shop in der NÃ¤he. Bei den HÃ¤ndlern ist die Auswahl ja net so prickelnd.
Internet ist net alles habe ich heute festgestellt, hab fÃ¼r den kleine Werkzeugkoffer 29,90â¬ bezahlt ein richtige SchnÃ¤ppchen. Vergleichbare im Inet bei ca. 50â¬.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Januar 2008)

merkt man halt hin und wieder auch mal in der Quali, gerade beim Werkzeug


----------



## wondermike (22. Januar 2008)

Ein Fullface-Helm ist bei längeren Touren ziemlich unpraktisch. Bei manchen Trails würde man sich aber schon einen wünschen. Ich denke, ich werde nächstes Jahr auch mal in Protektoren investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ein Fullface-Helm ist bei längeren Touren ziemlich unpraktisch. Bei manchen Trails würde man sich aber schon einen wünschen. Ich denke, ich werde nächstes Jahr auch mal in Protektoren investieren.



Ebend, Protektoren sind m.E. wesentlich wichtiger für das was wir fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2008)

So und jetzt GN8


----------



## caroka (22. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Agreed
> 
> Wohingegen ich empfehlen würde, *zumindest* Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren schon früher anzuschaffen


 Agreed 



wahltho schrieb:


> Allerdings
> 
> Siehe auch Caros 1xAusflug zum Felsenmeer mit den Freireitern wo ich ihr meine Arm- und Beinprotektoren ausgeliehen hatte. Aus den Spuren an der Kleidung und den Armprotektoren lässt sich schliessen, dass sie sich bei dem einen Sturz ohne die Protektoren wahrscheinlich den Unterarm gebrochen hätte


Mein erster Gedanke nach dem Sturz: " Gott sei Dank hast Du die Protektoren angehabt."
Mein Unterarm wäre hin gewesen.  So Teile sind schon geil  .......und FR auch.  Das stärkt die Konzentration.


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ein Fullface-Helm ist bei längeren Touren ziemlich unpraktisch. Bei manchen Trails würde man sich aber schon einen wünschen. Ich denke, ich werde nächstes Jahr auch mal in Protektoren investieren.



Nächstes Jahr?  Nächstes Jahr??   Wir haben nächstes Jahr!!


----------



## Arachne (22. Januar 2008)

Klarer Himmel, deutlich frisch und ein super heller Mond!  Habe mich doch glatt vor meinem eigenen Schatten erschreckt.  Konnte ihm auch nicht entscheidend davon fahren...  Der NO-Wind ließ zu heute Morgen ziemlich nach.


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2008)

gut frostig da draußen  aber nicht glatt ...

moin !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Januar 2008)

guten morgen!!
sagt mal eine frage zum heutigen Tag
werde heute mit Vivi, Seb, Jens und noch ner freundin auf die eisbahn nach frankfurt fahren... gibt das laufpunkte oder alternativpunkte??
es heißt ja  eig schließlich ,eislaufen,,


----------



## wissefux (23. Januar 2008)

klarer fall von alternativ-punkten


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2008)

guten tag allerseits. zum thema protektoren und fullface denke ich ähnlich wie wahltho. erstmal protektoren kaufen, fullfacehelm steht bei mir irgendwie nicht auf der liste, die trails die ich liebe sind langsam und technisch anspruchsvoll, wenns dich da legt reicht ein normaler helm völlig aus. mal sehn, vielleicht wenns sichs mit parkbesuchen ergibt sollte man drüber nachdenken, vorserst bin ich aber auch so recht glücklich.

@frax....: im frühjahr solltest du mal unbedingt mit nach kreuznach, da kannste hinterrad versetzen üben.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> Gleich mal ne kurze Proberunde gedreht, 18" ist schon ok aber wirklich Limit. Hab den Sattel fast ganz unten gehabt, hat ja noch so eine Verstärkung. Das 16" hat diese Verstärkung nicht und ist nur ein wenig kürzer.(Abstand Reifen)
> Unhandlich kamm das 18" mir aber nicht vor.
> 
> 
> ...





gar keine frage du mußt das 16 zoll nehmen, nimmst du das 18 zoll wirst du dich irgendwann ärgern. auf nem richtig steilen anspruchsvollen trail mußt du den sattel noch weiter runter machen, noch viel weiter...und wenn du jetzt schon am anschlag warst, wirst du auf nem steilen trail spüren wie das ist wenn einen der sattel über den lenker kickt.

wg. der protektoren, ich weiß nicht was du bisher gefahren bist. wenn du plattformpedale am bike hast solltest du dir zumindest protektoren für die schienenbeine holen. wenn du mit klickies fährst und nur im taunus unterwegs bist, brauchst du am anfang erstmal gar keine...wobei sie natürlich nicht schaden

über fullface muß man noch nicht reden, hast ja gelesen was die anderen gesagt haben...


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2008)

ich finde protektoren auch im taunus angebracht, kommt halt aber immer auf die tour an. am meer sicher unverzichtbar.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> *, kommt halt aber immer auf die tour an*. am meer sicher unverzichtbar.



 Yepp, auch im Taunus sind Protektoren tlw. angebracht; kommt aber generell nicht nur auf die Strecke an, sondern auch wie man sie fährt. Den Vic-Trail kann man auch so runterfahren, dass man in der Tat keine Protektoren braucht, aber ab einem gewissen Tempo kann dort ein Fahrfehler dann doch sehr unangenehme Folgen haben


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich finde protektoren auch im taunus angebracht, kommt halt aber immer auf die tour an. am meer sicher unverzichtbar.



sicher im taunus kommt es auf die tour und die fahrweise an...solange es nur über waldboden geht, brauchts keine protektoren



am meer aber auch für die ellenbogen...und dann immer das hemd unter die protektoren, sonst gehts kaputt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> am meer aber auch für die ellenbogen...und dann immer das hemd unter die protektoren, sonst gehts kaputt



Hatten wir schon


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon



wo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ich war gestern mal wieder ein bisschen biken.  Es macht wieder richtig Spass jetzt nach längerer Pause. 
Hab vor am WE mal nach Schloßborn zu fahrn. Am Nfh ist ein Wegweiser Richtung Schlobo. Gibt es danach noch viele Möglichkeiten sich zu verfahren?  Wenn ja werde ich nochmal in die Karte schauen. Spart Euch aber Wegbeschreibungen, gelesenes merke ich mir nur schlecht.


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> am meer aber auch für die ellenbogen...und dann immer das hemd unter die protektoren, sonst gehts kaputt



fallsucht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...solange es nur über waldboden geht, brauchts keine protektoren



Woran willst Du das mit dem Waldboden festmachen, dazwischen kann es immer Wurzeln oder auch Felsen geben, gerade im Taunus? 

Wenn Du WABs meinst, dann ok


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2008)

was gibts denn in schloßborn?


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Woran willst Du das mit dem Waldboden festmachen, dazwischen gibt es immer Wurzeln oder auch Felsen ?
> 
> Wenn Du WABs meinst, dann ok


naja, das ist wieder mal so ne risikofrage. es gibt einfach gegenden wo es erhgeblich mehr stein, wurzelanteil hat und dann gibts auch gegenden wo dem weniger so ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, das ist wieder mal so ne risikofrage.



Ganz genau  - Das ist immer die Frage, wieviel der Einzelne bereit ist an Risiko zu nehmen...


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2008)

zu nehmen und zu geben....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> zu nehmen und zu geben....



 Ne, das mach doch der Herr


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Woran willst Du das mit dem Waldboden festmachen, dazwischen kann es immer Wurzeln oder auch Felsen geben, gerade im Taunus?
> 
> Wenn Du WABs meinst, dann ok



nun, man oder auch frau kann natürlich immer mit protektoren fahren. auch auf der wab können sie sinn machen, wenn man dort fliegt und auf den knien rutscht wird man dankbar sein. 

ich fahr ja auch erst seit letztem jahr mit protektoren und hab sie vorher auch nicht vermisst. gut im sommer mit kurzen hosen hätten sie sicher so einige kratzer an meinen beinen, die von auf den trail ragenden ästen kamen, verhindert.


ja die risikobereitschaft ist wohl das alles entscheidene kriterium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ........
> 
> 
> am meer aber auch für die ellenbogen...und dann immer das hemd unter die protektoren, sonst gehts kaputt


Genau 



Maggo schrieb:


> was gibts denn in schloßborn?



Familie


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Familie



das beste..........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> das beste..........




... Stück?


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> gut frostig da draußen  aber nicht glatt ...
> 
> moin !



Guten Morgen,

jo, hab` ich auch so empfunden! Brrrrrrrr...... Die Pfützen fangen wieder an zuzufrieren.


----------



## frax061a (23. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gar keine frage du mußt das 16 zoll nehmen, nimmst du das 18 zoll wirst du dich irgendwann ärgern. auf nem richtig steilen anspruchsvollen trail mußt du den sattel noch weiter runter machen, noch viel weiter...und wenn du jetzt schon am anschlag warst, wirst du auf nem steilen trail spüren wie das ist wenn einen der sattel über den lenker kickt.
> 
> wg. der protektoren, ich weiß nicht was du bisher gefahren bist. wenn du plattformpedale am bike hast solltest du dir zumindest protektoren für die schienenbeine holen. wenn du mit klickies fährst und nur im taunus unterwegs bist, brauchst du am anfang erstmal gar keine...wobei sie natürlich nicht schaden
> 
> über fullface muß man noch nicht reden, hast ja gelesen was die anderen gesagt haben...



Rahmengröße
ok, hab mich vielleicht ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt. Die Sattelstütze *ungekürzt* ist am Limit. Hab jetzt auch net umbedingt die x 0,89 Regel eingehalten, aber das währe max nur 1-2cm nach oben gewesen. Das 16" hat genau die gleiche Höhe. Halt ohne die Verstärkung, würde also bei gekürzter Sattelstütze nix ausmachen. Der einzige Unterschied ist die Länge das Bikes.
Fahre das Ltd Pro auch mit 18", hat eine sehr ähnliche Geo. Finde es ziemlich wendig, meine Freundin hat ein 16" das hingegen finde ich doch eher zu klein.
Allerdings mit dem Sattel runterstellen ist schon ein guter Einwand den ich garnet bedacht hatte, aber sowas muss ja nicht Zwangsläufig gemacht werden, wenn die Sitzposition bzw. die Bike-geo sowieso schon sehr Downhill lastig eingestellt ist, oder? Bei dem Canyon-Rechner müßte ich auch gerade so noch M nehmen. Denke das ist nicht ganz so einfach, da mir wohl das 18" passen würde allerdings am oberem Limit ist, natürlich beachte ich schon dabei das es ein wenig kleiner sein sollte damit es wendig ist.

Protektoren:

Habe das jetzt schon paar mal heute gelesen. Finde die Meinung von @Wahltho und @Maggo, "Protectoren sind sinnvoll bei schwereren Touren" ganz gut. Wenn man das noch weiter spinnt, könnte man extra die Touren so auslegen das es ne ganze weile bergauf geht und ne ganze weile bergab, so würde man die Möglichkeit haben gerade uphill auf vielleicht einige Protectoren zu verzichten.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Januar 2008)

@frax061a: hab mich am anfang auch gegen einen kleinen rahmen gewehrt, wollte mir fr in L holen, heut bin ich mir nicht sicher ob nicht sogar M zu groß ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> ...könnte man extra die Touren so auslegen das es ne ganze weile bergauf geht und ne ganze weile bergab, so würde man die Möglichkeit haben gerade uphill auf vielleicht einige Protectoren zu verzichten.



Am Gardasee ist das die Regel. Da kurbelst Du Dich erstmal 1000-2000Hm hoch...


----------



## frax061a (23. Januar 2008)

hab jetzt extra nochmal auf der Cube-Seite verglichen, hätte bei 16" auch da s Problem bei einer ungekürzten Sattelstürze, da könnte ich nur die Sattelstütze noch mehr kürzen und den Sattel noch tiefer machen, beim 18" wäre durch kürzen der Sattelstütze noch knappe 10cm drin. 
Reicht das nicht?


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> hab jetzt extra nochmal auf der Cube-Seite verglichen, hätte bei 16" auch da s Problem bei einer ungekürzten Sattelstürze, da könnte ich nur die Sattelstütze noch mehr kürzen und den Sattel noch tiefer machen, beim 18" wäre durch kürzen der Sattelstütze noch knappe 10cm drin.
> Reicht das nicht?



Ich mache meinen Sattel teilweise mehr als 15cm runter... Trotzdem mußt Du abwägen, dass Du mit dem Rad ja auch hochfahren, Alp-X-Touren fahren möchtest. Da darf der Rahmen dann nicht zuu klein sein.


----------



## frax061a (23. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @frax061a: hab mich am anfang auch gegen einen kleinen rahmen gewehrt, wollte mir fr in L holen, heut bin ich mir nicht sicher ob nicht sogar M zu groß ist.



denke du hast nicht ganz unrecht, allerdings ist halt die Sach ziemlich verzwickt da 16" und 18" sich wirklich nur von der Länge unterscheiden und dass das 18" noch einem Verstärkung am Sattelrohr hat und man den Sattel bei Downhill´s nur ca. 10cm versänken kann.
Kürzen der Sattelstürze müßte ich allerdings auch bei S.

Das Bike von meiner Freundin (16")würde ich max. als Spaßbike fahren, aber keine Tour. Aber auch net so leicht zu vergleichen da es ein CC´ler ist.


----------



## frax061a (23. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich mache meinen Sattel teilweise mehr als 15cm runter... Trotzdem mußt Du abwägen, dass Du mit dem Rad ja auch hochfahren, Alp-X-Touren fahren möchtest. Da darf der Rahmen dann nicht zuu klein sein.



ja, das ist der Hacken an der Sache . Gibt es den da kein Lift.  
Fand der Rahme hat schon gepasst, allerdings hat mich die nicht tiefergehende Sattelstürze irritiert.


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> ja, das ist der Hacken an der Sache . Gibt es den da kein Lift.
> Fand der Rahme hat schon gepasst, allerdings hat mich die nicht tiefergehende Sattelstürze irritiert.



Beim Torque kannst Du die Sattelstütze komplett versenken.  

Solltest Du hauptsächlich in Bikeparks, oder auf Downhillstrecken mit Liftanschluß fahren wollen, würde ich mir tatsächlich ein anderes Rad holen.


----------



## frax061a (23. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Beim Torque kannst Du die Sattelstütze komplett versenken.
> 
> Solltest Du hauptsächlich in Bikeparks, oder auf Downhillstrecken mit Liftanschluß fahren wollen, würde ich mir tatsächlich ein anderes Rad holen.



hey, du wirst doch jetzt nix böses über das Fritzz sagen. 
Ich denke Touren werden wohl ein Hauptbestandteil des Anwendungsgebiet sein. 
Geh mal ein wenig Biken. Hab ja sogut wie Semesterferien. hehe

Werd heute abend nochmal reinschauen, bis dann.
Danke nochmal an alle die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen.


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2008)

ich würde dem thema sattelstütze nicht die größte aufmerksamkeit zukommen lassen. auch wenn ich dem lugga grundsätzlich absolut zustimme dass es manchmal sinnvoll ist die stütze komplett versenkt zu bekommen finde ich in standardsituationen einen verstellbereich von vielleicht 10cm absolut ausreichend. weiter runter kommst du mit ner teleskopstütze, die wiegt zwar mehr aber leichtbau hat an so nem gerät eh nix verloren.

und das lmt pro hat sicher keine ähnliche geo, die sind grundverschieden. a frittzzz hast du rund fünf cm mehr radstand und 3°flacheren lenkwinkel. das einzig gleiche und auch absolut wichtige maß ist die oberrohrlänge, da machts durchaus sinn ein etwas kürzeres als an einem touren, cc renn oder sonstwasrad zu wählen. wenn dir das lmt also passt würde ich am frittzzz das 16" nehmen. ne proberunde ist sicher am aussagekräftigsten. ich habe mich am enduro damals fürs 19" also die größere rahmenhöhe entschieden und es bislang nur in ganz wenigen situationewn bereut, in den meißten anderen hab ichs zu schätzen gewusst.


----------



## frax061a (23. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich würde dem thema sattelstütze nicht die größte aufmerksamkeit zukommen lassen. auch wenn ich dem lugga grundsätzlich absolut zustimme dass es manchmal sinnvoll ist die stütze komplett versenkt zu bekommen finde ich in standardsituationen einen verstellbereich von vielleicht 10cm absolut ausreichend. weiter runter kommst du mit ner teleskopstütze, die wiegt zwar mehr aber leichtbau hat an so nem gerät eh nix verloren.
> 
> und das lmt pro hat sicher keine ähnliche geo, die sind grundverschieden. a frittzzz hast du rund fünf cm mehr radstand und 3°flacheren lenkwinkel. das einzig gleiche und auch absolut wichtige maß ist die oberrohrlänge, da machts durchaus sinn ein etwas kürzeres als an einem touren, cc renn oder sonstwasrad zu wählen. wenn dir das lmt also passt würde ich am frittzzz das 16" nehmen. ne proberunde ist sicher am aussagekräftigsten. ich habe mich am enduro damals fürs 19" also die größere rahmenhöhe entschieden und es bislang nur in ganz wenigen situationewn bereut, in den meißten anderen hab ichs zu schätzen gewusst.




dazu muss ich sagen dass ich beim Kauf des Pro´s geschwankt habe zwischen 18" und 20". Von daher hab ich da schon das kleiner gewählt. Naja, denke ich werd alle Einwände und Vorschläge mal sammeln und mir wirklich ein Spickzettel zum Händler mitnehmen und dann versuchen auf alles zu achten.

so, jetzt bin ich aber weg.


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2008)

dann gehts dir ähnlich wie mir, das stumpjumper könnte ich wohl auch in xl fahren zumindest was die sattelüberhöhung angeht. wenns bei spezi und bei rocky einheitliche bezeichnungen gäbe wären meine rahmen beide in L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> hey, du wirst doch jetzt nix böses über das Fritzz sagen.
> ...



Nein!


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2008)

Bei der ganzen Rahmenhöhendiskussion muß ich immer schmunzelnd daran denken, dass ich hoffe, dass das Torque in XL groß genug für mich ist...  Wirklich sehr schade, dass das Supershuttle in XL im Downhill zwar toll, im Uphill aber zu klein für mich war.


----------



## frax061a (23. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Rahmenhöhendiskussion muß ich immer schmunzelnd daran denken, dass ich hoffe, dass das Torque in XL groß genug für mich ist...  Wirklich sehr schade, dass das Supershuttle in XL im Downhill zwar toll, im Uphill aber zu klein für mich war.



wünsch dir natürlich das es passt. ;-) 
das supershuttle hab ich mir natürlich auch angeschaut, allerdings war ich bei den Federelementen ein wenig skeptisch, obwohl die ja ziemlich gut sein sollen. Außerdem wäre es auch nicht meine Farbe.


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2008)

bei bionicon platzen aber die leitungen wenn man aus zwei metern ins flat droppt.  insider.


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2008)

Heute wird es früher dunkel als gestern. Ob es dafür weniger abkühlt?


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ....  insider.



oder Evergreen.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei bionicon platzen aber die leitungen wenn man aus zwei metern ins flat droppt.  insider.



Passiert mir fast täglich


----------



## Roter Hirsch (23. Januar 2008)

@ Maggo........Wie wärs mit Lammkeule in Pesto Rosso mariniert?


----------



## Maggo (23. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Maggo........Wie wärs mit Lammkeule in Pesto Rosso mariniert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (23. Januar 2008)

hey,

bin heute mal ne kurze Runde über den Meisterturm und den Staufen gedreht.
Bin am Staufen einen Trail runter, den ich Sonntag schon mal gefahren bin.
Nun lag da ein fetter Ast quer über den Weg...tippe ganz stark das den jemand extra hingelegt hat.(hab sowas ja schon öfter gehört)
Jetzt ist er zumindest weg. 

Jetzt meine Fragen.

Darf ich überhaupt auf Trails fahren?
Wie reagiere ich also am besten wenn ich so ne Birne sehe die den Weg extra blockiert?(Hängt schließlich davon ob ich ich da fahren darf)
Darf er das?(bzw könnte es der Förster gewesen sein?

Hab mal bißchen im Forum gelesen, soll ja anscheinend vom Bundesland anhängig sein, aber genaue Infos für Hessen hat da jetzt niemand ausgesprochen.

p.s.:Soll jetzt keine große Diskussion werden, am besten ein kurzer Rechtsbehelf.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Arachne (23. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> ...
> Darf ich überhaupt auf Trails fahren?
> Wie reagiere ich also am besten wenn ich so ne Birne sehe die den Weg extra blockiert?(Hängt schließlich davon ob ich ich da fahren darf)
> Darf er das?(bzw könnte es der Förster gewesen sein?
> ...



In Hessen darfst Du auf allen "naturfesten" Wegen fahren. Wege mit Ästen/Stämmen blockieren darf niemand. Außer natürlich, es wird gerade Holz gefällt, oder abtransportiert.

EDIT: Wenn Du jemanden dabei erwischst, versuche ihn bestenfalls nett aufzuklären: a) dass er dies nicht darf und b) dass er damit unter Umständen Leben gefährdet.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich war gestern mal wieder ein bisschen biken.  Es macht wieder richtig Spass jetzt nach längerer Pause.
> Hab vor am WE mal nach Schloßborn zu fahrn. Am Nfh ist ein Wegweiser Richtung Schlobo. Gibt es danach noch viele Möglichkeiten sich zu verfahren?  Wenn ja werde ich nochmal in die Karte schauen. Spart Euch aber Wegbeschreibungen, gelesenes merke ich mir nur schlecht.



von schloßborn gibts en schönen trail mit bachdurchfahrt 
un vom nfh klann man übern eichkopf schön zum atzelberg und dann runter nach ehlhalten .. auch ein schöner trail  

so zurück von der sch**** Eisbahn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @ Maggo........Wie wärs mit Lammkeule in Pesto Rosso mariniert?



Apropos, ich glaube das steht noch was aus, nicht war Herr Hirsch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2008)

So bin zurück, hab' wieder eine ziemlich grosse Taunusrunde hinter mir...


----------



## wondermike (23. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr?  Nächstes Jahr??   Wir haben nächstes Jahr!!



Shit, hab ich doch glatt Neujahr verpennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (23. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn Du WABs meinst, dann ok



Auf den WABs aber auf keinen Fall die Schlüsselbeinprotektoren vergessen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Auf den WABs aber auf keinen Fall die Schlüsselbeinprotektoren vergessen...



Besser ist das


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Januar 2008)

So GN8 @All


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2008)

Morgen,

wo ist denn heute die Sonne?

Letzte Nacht war es deutlich milder als die Nacht davor. Hoffentlich hat sich das gehalten.


----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2008)

aufm wech hierher warns 4°c.


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> aufm wech hierher warns 4°c.



Na, dann such` ich ma` das Ärmellose...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> aufm wech hierher warns 4°c.



War etwas wärmer als gestern, aber nicht viel, Lobster + Schuhheizung empfand' ich nicht wirklich als uberflüssig 

Genial waren die ersten roten Anzeichen des Sonnenaufgangs, gerade als ich mit meinem Filius in fbh Richtung Gimbi losgefahren war und wir den Blick über die ganze Main-Ebene hatten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei bionicon platzen aber die leitungen wenn man aus zwei metern ins flat droppt.  insider.



Für sowas nimmt man ja auch ein Hardtail, da kann sowas nicht passieren


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2008)

Grusel, ich liebe unsere Laberstunden...  Hier könnte man sie auch Hiobsverkündigungen nennen!  Heute ging es zum Beispiel um die neu zu vergebenden Mitarbeiterbeurteilungen. Effektiv ist dies eine ABM für hochbezahlte Führungskräfte. Dabei rum kann gar nichts kommen!    Außer natürlich die nutzlose Verschwendung der hochbezahlten Arbeitszeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2008)

moin moin!



wahltho schrieb:


> Für sowas nimmt man ja auch ein Hardtail, da kann sowas nicht passieren



zumindest platzen dann keine Leitungen 




@ frax:

ich hab mein Hardtail in 48cm, das passt im Grunde richtig gut wenn ich damit da fahre wofür es gedacht ist, mein xc war M, das hat Einsatzgebietmäßig auch sehr gut gepasst, mein Torque habe ich (manchmal leider) auch in M was 46,5cm entspricht, das empfinde ich Bergauf als hilfreich, bergab meißtens nicht wirklich als stören. Nen kleineren Rahmen wünsche ich mir dennoch trotzdem. Im Felsenmeer z.b. wäre ich froh gewesen, hätte den ein oder anderen unsanften "stehenbleiber" wohl vermieden. Genauso siehts beim "spielen" aus, da wäre ich über einen kleineren Rahmen auch froh. 
Im großen und ganzen bin ich trotzdem froh es in M zu haben, da es ja sozusage jetzt mein Hauptbike ist und meißten eher Tourenlastig eingesetzt wird. Hätte ich das xc noch würde ich mich wohl öfter mal drüber ärgern nicht S genommen zu haben. 
Zur vergleichbarkeit: bin 176cm bei 80cm Schritt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Grusel, ich liebe unsere Laberstunden...  Hier könnte man sie auch Hiobsverkündigungen nennen!  Heute ging es zum Beispiel um die neu zu vergebenden Mitarbeiterbeurteilungen. Effektiv ist dies eine ABM für hochbezahlte Führungskräfte. Dabei rum kann gar nichts kommen!    Außer natürlich die nutzlose Verschwendung der hochbezahlten Arbeitszeit.



Ich sehe Gerd, Du bist gerade erst dabei, die Arbeitswelt zu verstehen, aber glaube mir, Du bist ein Anfang ist gemacht und Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Januar 2008)

so, ich geh mich dann mal ans renovieren ranwagen *freude*


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Januar 2008)

guuuude


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sehe Gerd, Du bist gerade erst dabei, die Arbeitswelt zu verstehen, aber glaube mir, Du bist ein Anfang ist gemacht und Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg



Deswegen werde ich so schlecht bezahlt!  Ich muß wirklich schauen, dass das System läuft, also wirklich was konstruktives a*******...


----------



## wissefux (24. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Deswegen werde ich so schlecht bezahlt!  Ich muß wirklich schauen, dass das System läuft, also wirklich was konstruktives a*******...



ja nee, is klar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Deswegen werde ich so schlecht bezahlt!  Ich muß wirklich schauen, dass das System läuft, also wirklich was konstruktives a*******...



Du musst Dich eben in der Nahrungspyramide weiter nach oben verdauen


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du musst Dich eben in der Nahrungspyramide weiter nach oben verdauen



Habe schon oft überlegt, ob ich wie mein Chef hauptsächlich an ergebnislosen Laberstunden teilnehmen und ansonsten mit meinem PC spielen könnte.  Definitiv *NEIN!*


----------



## Cam-man (24. Januar 2008)

> EDIT: Wenn Du jemanden dabei erwischst, versuche ihn bestenfalls nett aufzuklären: a) dass er dies nicht darf und b) dass er damit unter Umständen Leben gefährdet.


bei uns gibts da die assigen wander-opas die die äste mitm auto herfahren und in wald reintragen..., dann gibts noch die reitermädle die mit der pferde******** (huch das wird ja automatisch zensiert ) auch beim schönsten wetter jeden trail zum matschloch machen, plizesammler die die schönsten singletrails gebückt mit lesebrille ablaufen  und natürlich den förster...der is ja leider in jedem wald  
die solln doch alle auf der forstautobahn bleiben...  

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (24. Januar 2008)

tja, bis auf erstgenannte haben die ja auch alle dasselbe anrecht auf den wald.


----------



## Cam-man (24. Januar 2008)

ja schon klar...
mfg


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2008)

Naja, da Pilzesammler in der Regel früh morgens unterwegs sind, komme ich mir mit denen nicht ins Gehege...  Reiter und deren Hinterlassenschaften sind mir hier noch nicht negativ aufgefallen. Ich hab` einmal einen starrköpfigen älteren Wanderer angetroffen. Der hat uns erst nach Diskussion widerwillig in einen Trail gelassen. In Trails gelegte Äste hab` ich natürlich auch schon erlebt, sehr oft sogar. Jemanden dabei erwischt, hab` ich noch nicht.


----------



## Cam-man (24. Januar 2008)

bei uns sammeln se durchgehend pilze...
und wegen den reitern: ich glaub in der nähe da is ne reitschule, natürlich sehr toll...
einen starrköpfigen alten wanderer der grade dabei war die äste in weg zu legen hab ich schon oft erwischt, einer wollte sogar die polizei anrufen   (wer is hier im unrecht???) weil wir gesagt haben dass wir ihn des nächste mal wenn wir ihn sehen wegen versuchter körperverletzung anzeigen.
Der alter Leute kleine Welt...  

mfg


----------



## frax061a (24. Januar 2008)

abend,

denke wie es schon oft genug geschrieben wurde, sollte man bei so situationen einfach cool bleiben. aufregen soll ja nicht gut für das herz sein.


----------



## Cam-man (24. Januar 2008)

ja hast recht.
aber wenn er dann zu unrecht die polizei holen will setzts aus... und wir waren erstmal nett und sind cool geblieben.
aber der war bis jetzt nur ne ausnahme also kann mans nicht verallgemeinern...
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (24. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Grusel, ich liebe unsere Laberstunden...  Hier könnte man sie auch Hiobsverkündigungen nennen!  Heute ging es zum Beispiel um die neu zu vergebenden Mitarbeiterbeurteilungen. Effektiv ist dies eine ABM für hochbezahlte Führungskräfte. Dabei rum kann gar nichts kommen!    Außer natürlich die nutzlose Verschwendung der hochbezahlten Arbeitszeit.



Jaja, das Mitarbeitergespräch. Steht bei mir nächste Woche auch ins Haus. Da hat man was, worauf man sich freuen kann.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jaja, das Mitarbeitergespräch. Steht bei mir nächste Woche auch ins Haus. Da hat man was, worauf man sich freuen kann.



Ihr solltet doch wissen:

Die Kunst der Mitarbeiterführung besteht darin, selbige so schnell über den Tisch zu ziehen, dass sie die dabei entstehende Hitze als Nestwärme empfinden


----------



## Arachne (24. Januar 2008)

Wurde heut` Abend von einem stetigen Nieselregen begleitet. Der sorgte dafür, dass die Straße ab Delkenheim naß war und immer nasser wurde...  Wenigstens blies der Wind aus SW.


----------



## arkonis (25. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Deswegen werde ich so schlecht bezahlt!  Ich muß wirklich schauen, dass das System läuft, also wirklich was konstruktives a*******...



Bald darf ich auch Admin und Installierer von Systemen machen, im Moment schaut es sehr gut aus im IT Bereich, wer kommt wird genommen  Schau mer mal


----------



## arkonis (25. Januar 2008)

Bald gehts wieder mit dem Bike im Moment ist es noch zu kalt. Aber joggen und Yoga halten mich bei Stange für den Sommer.


----------



## arkonis (25. Januar 2008)

wo liegt den eigendlich der Guinness  Rekord für den längsten Fred der  Welt ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Januar 2008)

guten morgen!!
hatte gestern ne nachtfahrt... im dunkeln 
bei regen bääää wat ne *******

egal
hab heut erst um 9:30uhr schule


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2008)

Morgen,

sieht kühl aus da draußen.


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> Bald darf ich auch Admin und Installierer von Systemen machen, im Moment schaut es sehr gut aus im IT Bereich, wer kommt wird genommen  Schau mer mal



Na, dann drück` ich Dir die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guten morgen!!
> hatte gestern ne nachtfahrt... im dunkeln
> bei regen bääää wat ne *******
> 
> ...



Ne, mach` Sachen, `ne Nachtfahrt im Dunklen?!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ne, mach` Sachen, `ne Nachtfahrt im Dunklen?!


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2008)

Moin moin,

was geht denn am WE. Sind Touren geplant? Ich kann aber noch nichts fest zusagen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Januar 2008)

ich geh dann mal 



tschöö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> was geht denn am WE. Sind Touren geplant?



Moin,

derzeit ist noch nichts geplant, das Wetter soll morgen noch sehr schön sein, am Sonntag dann wieder tlw. Nieselregen.

Ich werde also tendenziell eher morgen eine Runde im Taunus drehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hatte gestern ne nachtfahrt... im dunkeln



 Boah ehhh, 'ne Nachtfahrt im Dunkeln


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2008)

meine planung fürs we sieht so aus:

samstag gegen mittag ne runde, wo iss mir egal, ich würde gerne das schwarze mitnehmen.
sonntag 9:00uhr hohemark, headbanger tour mit lugGA.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> samstag gegen mittag ne runde, *wo iss mir egal*, ich würde gerne das schwarze mitnehmen.



Vllt. im Taunus?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> sonntag 9:00uhr hohemark, headbanger tour mit lugGA.



Hhmm, wär' ja auch mal wieder ganz lustig, weiss aber noch nicht, ob ich das w/ Almut derzeit zeitlich hinbekomme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. im Taunus?



klingt gut. ich bin moins noch beim zilli, denke das geht so bis zehn?!? danach könnte ich mich umziehen und los.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jaja, das Mitarbeitergespräch. Steht bei mir nächste Woche auch ins Haus. Da hat man was, worauf man sich freuen kann.



Auch für Chefs sind MA-Gespräche immer ein Thema, das viel Freude bereitet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> klingt gut. ich bin moins noch beim zilli, denke das geht so bis zehn?!? danach könnte ich mich umziehen und los.



Möglicher Treffpunkt wäre dann wann und wo?

11:00 Uhr Hofheim?
12:00 Uhr fbh?


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich geh dann mal
> 
> 
> 
> tschöö



Mein Beileid!


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2008)

Frisch war`s! wahltho wäre mit Spikes gefahren.  Die ersten paar Straßen hätte ich mich damit auch sicherer gefühlt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Frisch war`s! wahltho wäre mit Spikes gefahren.  Die ersten paar Straßen hätte ich mich damit auch sicherer gefühlt...



Yepp, heute wäre ich auf jeden Fall mit Spikes gefahren, denn bei uns war es heute morgen ziemlich glatt auf den Nebenstrassen 

Ich hoffe mein Filius ist ohne Sturz zur Schule gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Möglicher Treffpunkt wäre dann wann und wo?
> 
> 11:00 Uhr Hofheim?
> 12:00 Uhr fbh?



zur zeit siehts eher nach hohemark aus. wenns irgendwie passt würde ich gerne mal wieder möglichst trailig im hochtaunus unterwegs sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> zur zeit siehts eher nach hohemark aus.



Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu aufwendig, morgen extra von fbh zur Hohemark zu kommen 

... ganz vllt. am Sonntag früh, auch um den LugGA mal wieder zu treffen 

Hochtaunus ab Hohemark (von FFM kommend) hab' ich ja auch unter der Woche öfters (Diese Woche bisher schon zweimal) 



Maggo schrieb:


> wenns irgendwie passt würde ich gerne mal wieder möglichst trailig im hochtaunus unterwegs sein.



Dazu muss man wirklich nicht ab Hohemark starten


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu aufwendig, morgen extra von fbh zur Hohemark zu kommen
> 
> ... ganz vllt. am Sonntag früh, auch um den LugGA mal wieder zu treffen
> 
> ...



für die meißten ist der aufwand derselbe ob sie nun von hier oder da starten. wenn ich das beik schon ins auto tun muss dann ist mir das egal wo ich hinfahre. ich fand die letzten touren ab fbh zwar schön aber leider nicht so trailig wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> für die meißten ist der aufwand derselbe ob sie nun von hier oder da starten. wenn ich das beik schon ins auto tun muss dann ist mir das egal wo ich hinfahre.



Natürlich Maggo, aus Deiner/dieser Sicht voll nachzuvollziehen - Ich muss aber (und will auch möglichst) bei Touren im (Hoch-)Taunus kein Bike in ein Auto laden und kann von fbh einfach durchstarten, das kannst Du hoffentlich auch verstehen.

Ich hab' ja auch generell kein Problem damit, dann mit dem Bike von fbh zur Hohemark zu kommen, aber derzeit bin ich zumindest am w/e zeitlich eben auch etwas eingeschränkt...



Maggo schrieb:


> ich fand die letzten touren ab fbh zwar schön aber leider nicht so trailig wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.



Ich glaube, das lag nicht am Start in fbh, sondern einfach an der Tatsache, dass die Geschmäcker hinsichtlich der Trailigkeit von Touren in der derzeitigen Jahreszeit (abhängig natürlich auch von den dann gerade herrschenden Wetterverhältnissen) einfach verschieden sind...


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2008)

Ich darf hier im Augenblick jeweils mehrere Minuten warten, bis ich die Forumsseite gewechselt, oder aktualisiert hab`... 

Außerdem ist hier irgendwie auch die Kacke am dampfen! (Hier auf der A*****)


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich darf hier im Augenblick jeweils mehrere Minuten warten, bis ich die Forumsseite gewechselt, oder aktualisiert hab`...
> 
> Außerdem ist hier irgendwie auch die Kacke am dampfen! (Hier auf der A*****)



so gings mir eben auch. zumindest mit erstgenanntem.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)

Yepp, ich hatte auch das Phänomen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)

... ich meine natürlich auch das mit der hohen Forums-Latenz und nicht das mit den dampfenden Fäkalien


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)

*5.000*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> *5.000*



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> *5.000*



laberbacke.


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2008)

Hier funktioniert mittlerweile auch mein Sicherungsserver, der Scan-Server, die Datenbank-Anmeldung und das Mailsystem wieder. Ich "liebe" es, wenn ab Freitag Mittag nur noch ich als Systembetreuer da bin und dann alles mögliche zusammenbricht...


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2008)

du weißt ja für was das wort team in wirklichkeit steht?!


----------



## Maggo (25. Januar 2008)

so, ich faah dann maa richtung kronberch.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Januar 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, ich faah dann maa richtung kronberch.



Hast Du es gut! Ich komme jetzt erst los, hab` kein Licht mit und hoffe, dass es noch `ne Stunde hell bleibt...


----------



## Breezler (25. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, ich faah dann maa richtung kronberch.



Viel Spaß bei mir umme Ecke

Tach zusammen, mal nach längerer PC-losen Zeit


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Januar 2008)

nabend!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)

N'abend Iggi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Januar 2008)

nabend!

ich werd jetz schlemmen...im Zimmer war ich bisher immernoch mit ausräumen und planen beschäftigt, schon heftig was meine Schwester noch alles hier rumfliegen hat. Und das obwohl sie schon seit 3 Wochen ausgezogen ist


----------



## wondermike (25. Januar 2008)

So, hier mein neustes Gadget.





Hab' extra ein Konsolenfenster aufgemacht, damit der Gerd auch seine Freude hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Januar 2008)

Gn8 @All


----------



## Arachne (25. Januar 2008)

Danke Mike, ich bin heut` so früh von der A*****, da bin ich schon froh nochmal sowas vor dem Wochenende sehen zu dürfen!


----------



## wondermike (26. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Danke Mike, ich bin heut` so früh von der A*****, da bin ich schon froh nochmal sowas vor dem Wochenende sehen zu dürfen!



Tu ich doch gerne.  

Dieser Post ist übrigens auf dem EEE geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Januar 2008)

gude Nacht


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tu ich doch gerne.
> 
> Dieser Post ist übrigens auf dem EEE geschrieben.



Wie, nicht mit dem vi???


----------



## Zilli (26. Januar 2008)

... und ich dachte NAS wird hier favorisiert. Gute N8


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte NAS wird hier favorisiert. Gute N8



Ne, ne, umgekehrt, SAN!


----------



## wondermike (26. Januar 2008)

Es geht um den hier:

http://eeepc.asus.com/global/

vi hat er übrigens auch drauf. Eigentlich sollte ich ja schon längst pennen. Statt dessen poste ich hier vom Bett aus.  

Nu aber gute Nacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Maggo (26. Januar 2008)

guten morgen. die bremse geht.*wiedercarstenmitdenhosenträgernschnalz*


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Es geht um den hier:
> 
> http://eeepc.asus.com/global/
> 
> ...



Morsche,

aha, das ist dann wohl notwendig: "Internet für jedermann  unabhängig von Alter und Vorkenntnissen"


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen. die bremse geht.*wiedercarstenmitdenhosenträgernschnalz*



Na dann!


----------



## wondermike (26. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> aha, das ist dann wohl notwendig: "Internet für jedermann  unabhängig von Alter und Vorkenntnissen"



Exakt. Da kann dann Oma Hempel Ihre Beiträge für's Häkel-Forum mit vi schreiben.    

Aber wenn Du mal so ein Teil siehst, willst Du garantiert auch eins. Gadget-Freak-Faktor: 100%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Exakt. Da kann dann Oma Hempel Ihre Beiträge für's Häkel-Forum mit vi schreiben.
> 
> Aber wenn Du mal so ein Teil siehst, willst Du garantiert auch eins. Gadget-Freak-Faktor: 100%.



Ich habe da eben die Pressemitteilung gelesen. Da geht es irgenbdwie nur um Internet und Multimedia. Für was hat er `ne Shell und vi?


----------



## wondermike (26. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich habe da eben die Pressemitteilung gelesen. Da geht es irgenbdwie nur um Internet und Multimedia. Für was hat er `ne Shell und vi?



Na ja, die Enduser sollen vom Linux natürlich abgeschirmt werden. Man kann alles im GUI bedienen. Aber unter der Haube ist es ein vollwertiger Linux-Rechner, da kann man also auch mit der Shell arbeiten.


----------



## wondermike (26. Januar 2008)

So, jetzt, muss ich mich mal von dem schönen neuen Spielzeug losreißen und Fahrrad fahren gehen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Januar 2008)

gudddeee
morgen will ich ganz viele punkte machen (Limburg oder so)


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, jetzt, muss ich mich mal von dem schönen neuen Spielzeug losreißen und *Fahrrad fahren *gehen.



da nimm aber nicht das bike für!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2008)

N'abend ...


----------



## wondermike (26. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da nimm aber nicht das bike für!



Nich? Was denn dann?   Jedenfalls war ich heute Fahrrad fahren. Im Wald. Aber was einem da für Leute begegnen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber was einem da für Leute begegnen...



Stimmt,...

... huahhh, gruselig


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nich? Was denn dann?   Jedenfalls war ich heute Fahrrad fahren. Im Wald. Aber was einem da für Leute begegnen...





Aber richtig schön war`s!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2008)

Das hier war übrigens der gestrige Sonnenuntergang:





Irgendwie werden meine anderen Bilder im Augenblick nichts...


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, die Enduser sollen vom Linux natürlich abgeschirmt werden. Man kann alles im GUI bedienen. Aber unter der Haube ist es ein vollwertiger Linux-Rechner, da kann man also auch mit der Shell arbeiten.



Ach so! Hab` beim drüberfliegen gar nicht gesehen, dass das Linux ist.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (26. Januar 2008)

Hi Mädels, die Tour hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, besonders die Treppen   
 Die Daten für die kaffeetruppe: 37.65km 3:34 781 hm 5% / 18%


----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Hi Mädels, die Tour hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, besonders die Treppen
> ...



Sack!


----------



## mzaskar (26. Januar 2008)

so wieder zurück aus dem Schnee und alles noch heile 

Mal sehen ob ich die 10 Seiten noch nacharbeite 

Ich poste auch keine Bilder ..... sonst darf ich mich nicht mehr in Frankfurt blicken lassen


----------



## wondermike (26. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt,...
> 
> ... huahhh, gruselig



Mir schlottern immer noch die Kniee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so wieder zurück aus dem Schnee und alles noch heile
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich die 10 Seiten noch nacharbeite
> 
> Ich poste auch keine Bilder ..... sonst darf ich mich nicht mehr in Frankfurt blicken lassen



Welcome back! 

Bilder her, oder Du darfst Dich nicht mehr...  Ich mag Bilder sehen!


----------



## mzaskar (26. Januar 2008)

OkOkOK .. dauert aber etwas ..... muss meine Kamera erst im Koffer suchen gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so wieder zurück aus dem Schnee und alles noch heile



Hi Stefan, schön, dass Du heil zurückgekommen bist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mir schlottern immer noch die Kniee.















Sollten sie auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## Maggo (27. Januar 2008)

hoite wählen gehen und beste programm wählen lan.


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Januar 2008)

@wahltho:weiß irgendjemand ob du heute kommst?

ich schau um 8:20 nochmal rein..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @wahltho:weiß irgendjemand ob du heute kommst?
> 
> ich schau um 8:20 nochmal rein..



Sorry LugGA, dass ich mich nicht mehr geäußert habe:

Nein ich schaff's heute leider so früh nicht zur Hohemark, ich wünsch' Euch aber eine schöne Tour, ich seh' gerade, dass das Wetter gehalten hat 

Sorry nochmal


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry LugGA, dass ich mich nicht mehr geäußert habe:
> 
> Nein ich schaff's heute leider so früh nicht zur Hohemark, ich wünsch' Euch aber eine schöne Tour, ich seh' gerade, dass das Wetter gehalten hat
> 
> Sorry nochmal



ist ja nicht so schlimm, wollte nur wissen ob wir im zweifelsfall warten müssen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ist ja nicht so schlimm, wollte nur wissen ob wir im zweifelsfall warten müssen



Trotzdem aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben  

Die Trails sind jedenfalls in einem ganz guten Zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Januar 2008)

*blinzelblinzel*

Morsche!

Irgendwie spüre ich die gestrige Tour noch ganz gut in den Beinen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2008)

@Caro: Wetter hat sich ja gehalten, ca. 11:00/11:15 Uhr bei mir?


----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so wieder zurück aus dem Schnee und alles noch heile
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich die 10 Seiten noch nacharbeite
> 
> Ich poste auch keine Bilder ..... sonst darf ich mich nicht mehr in Frankfurt blicken lassen


Wir machen bei Dir mal ein Ausnahme.  



wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro: Wetter hat sich ja gehalten, ca. 11:00/11:15 Uhr bei mir?



Jo, wenn es recht ist, würde ich schon so gegen 10:45 aufkreuzen, dann könnte ich mit Almut noch ein Schwätzchen halten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Jo, wenn es recht ist, würde ich schon so gegen 10:45 aufkreuzen, dann könnte ich mit Almut noch ein Schwätzchen halten.



Klaro Caro


----------



## wondermike (27. Januar 2008)

Da sind ja schon wieder diese Frühaufsteher am Werk. Grausam. 

Da ich die GC-Tour von gestern noch ziemlich in den Knochen spüre, wird es heute bei mir wohl nur ein gemütliches Flachlandründchen.


----------



## wondermike (27. Januar 2008)

Bäh, das Wetter ist ja mal wieder voll ätzend. Ich glaube, die 300 m zum Wahllokal waren für heute genug Outdoor-Aktivität.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2008)

Kurzer Rückblick über die vergangene Woche:

Skitage: 7
Genutzte Liftanlagen: 113
Gefahrene HM: 32370 m
Gefahrene Strecke: 195 km
Skigebiet: Alta Badia, Araba/Marmolada, Gardena/Alpe di Siusi, Val di Fazza

Bilder: http://gallery.mac.com/willibald#100181


----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2008)

So mal kurz rekapitulieren:

Der Gerd hat sich ein Rad bestellt ----- wirklich ????  --- 
Der Lugga postet wieder ----  
Der EEEPC wird doch gekauft  (kopfschüttel) ------ da gibt es doch eigentlich den Apfel für 
Protektoren sind sinnvoll ---- 
Das Fritzz würd ich auch in 18" nehmen (175cm)


----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So mal kurz rekapitulieren:
> 
> Der Gerd hat sich ein Rad bestellt ----- wirklich ????  ---
> Der Lugga postet wieder ----
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So mal kurz rekapitulieren:
> 
> Der Gerd hat sich ein Rad bestellt ----- wirklich ????  ---
> Der Lugga postet wieder ----
> ...



Könntest Du das bitte jede Woche, z.b. immer Sonntags machen, so eine Management Summary zum Plauscher-Fred


----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bäh, das Wetter ist ja mal wieder voll ätzend. Ich glaube, die 300 m zum Wahllokal waren für heute genug Outdoor-Aktivität.



Stimmt, das wäre mir ja beinahe durch die Lappen gegangen.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Könntest Du das bitte jede Woche, z.b. immer Sonntags machen, so eine Management Summary zum Plauscher-Fred



Wenn du mir die nötige Motivationshilfe zukommen lässt und mir eine Woche in Südtirol sponserst


----------



## mzaskar (27. Januar 2008)

AmPoPo Wahlsonntag in Hessen ..... kriegt der Koch eins auf die Mütze ????


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo Wahlsonntag in Hessen ..... kriegt der Koch eins auf die Mütze ????



Es wird zumindest wohl ein KopfanKopfrennen, aber der Ausgang der Wahl ist lt. Analysen anscheinend ob des grossen Anteils der noch unentschlossenen Wählerschaft, die natürlich in den Prognosen unzureichend berücksichtigt ist, noch unklar...


----------



## frax061a (27. Januar 2008)

So, nach meiner kurzen Meisterturm/Staufen Runde mit Freundin, werd ich jetzt auch mal kurz meinen Teil dazu beitragen den Herr Koch in die Abgründe der Arbeitslosichkeit zu schicken.


Heute wurd natürlich nur rot geposted.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> So, nach meiner kurzen Meisterturm/Staufen Runde mit Freundin, werd ich jetzt auch mal kurz meinen Teil dazu beitragen den Herr Koch in die Abgründe der Arbeitslosichkeit zu schicken.
> 
> 
> Heute wurd natürlich nur rot geposted.



Ich bleib bei Schwarz und enthalte mich jeglicher politischer Stellungnahme


----------



## frax061a (27. Januar 2008)

oh oh, der Koch könnte ja wirklich heute fallen. Wahlbeteidigung bis jetzt ist außergewöhnlich hoch.


----------



## wondermike (27. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der EEEPC wird doch gekauft  (kopfschüttel) ------ da gibt es doch eigentlich den Apfel für



Na ja, für den Preisunterschied könnte man sich zum Beispiel ein ziemlich ordentliches MTB kaufen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Januar 2008)

spannend.. spannend  oh oh

rot--grün?oderschwarz--gelb?


----------



## frax061a (27. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> spannend.. spannend  oh oh
> 
> rot--grün?oderschwarz--gelb?



schwer schwer, könnte auch rot/grün/linke werden.
kann sein das rot grün es nicht alleine schaffen.dann muss man hoffen das die linken über 5% kommen.


----------



## Zilli (27. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> spannend.. spannend  oh oh


.... ja, dass ich 3 Wochen kaum was machen konnte und im Team immer noch an 2. Stelle bin  *Faulersagg* (ich rufe Dich gleich mal an)


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Januar 2008)

moin moin 
immer diese Zeitprobleme  
Renovieren, Freundin, Lust zu biken und das alles neben der Arbeit...
und die ungewisse Zukunftsplanung...Fachabi und dann studieren, 1Jahr arbeiten und dann Technikerschule, 2 Jahre arbeiten und dann Meisterschule, einfach nur arbeiten (scheidet wohl aus) und was macht das Kreiswehrersatzamt? Fragen über fragen die mir wohl keiner beantworten kann.
& gn8


----------



## frax061a (27. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin
> immer diese Zeitprobleme
> Renovieren, Freundin, Lust zu biken und das alles neben der Arbeit...
> und die ungewisse Zukunftsplanung...Fachabi und dann studieren, 1Jahr arbeiten und dann Technikerschule, 2 Jahre arbeiten und dann Meisterschule, einfach nur arbeiten (scheidet wohl aus) und was macht das Kreiswehrersatzamt? Fragen über fragen die mir wohl keiner beantworten kann.
> & gn8



keine angst, das legt sich alles wieder wenn du studieren solltest.


----------



## wondermike (27. Januar 2008)

@Crazy
Seh's positiv. Du hast viele Möglichkeiten was aus Dir zu machen. Mein Rat wäre auch das Studium. Langfristig doch immer die beste Alternative.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin
> immer diese Zeitprobleme
> Renovieren, Freundin, Lust zu biken und das alles neben der Arbeit...
> und die ungewisse Zukunftsplanung...Fachabi und dann studieren, 1Jahr arbeiten und dann Technikerschule, 2 Jahre arbeiten und dann Meisterschule, einfach nur arbeiten (scheidet wohl aus) und was macht das Kreiswehrersatzamt? Fragen über fragen die mir wohl keiner beantworten kann.
> & gn8





frax061a schrieb:


> keine angst, das legt sich alles wieder wenn du studieren solltest.



Los meine Altersvorsorgen, legt Euch ins Zeug, damit ihr später mal schön Beiträge in die Rentenversicherung einzahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (27. Januar 2008)

oh, noch mehr Erfolgsdruck. Jetzt brauch ich erstmal Urlaub.


*Jemand schonmal in Ischgl gewesen?*


----------



## caroka (27. Januar 2008)

@Crazy
Sieh zu, dass aus Dir was wird, sonst musst Du Dir irgendwann das anhören. 

Junge, warum hast du nichts gelernt?
Guck dir den Dieter an, der hat sogar ein Auto.
Warum gehst du nicht zu Onkel Werner in die Werkstatt?
Der gibt dir ne Festanstellung, wenn du ihn darum bittest.

Junge - und wie du wieder aussiehst!
Löcher in der Hose und ständig dieser Lärm.
Was sollen die Nachbarn sagen?
Und dann noch deine Haare, da fehlen mir die Worte.
Musst du die denn färben?
Was sollen die Nachbarn sagen?
Nie kommst du nach Hause, wir wissen nicht mehr weiter.

Junge, brich deiner Mutter nicht das Herz.
Es ist noch nicht zu spät, dich an der Uni einzuschreiben.
Du hast dich doch früher so für Tiere interessiert,
Wäre das nichts für dich?
Eine eigene Praxis!

Junge - und wie du wieder aussiehst!
Löcher in der Nase und ständig dieser Lärm!
Elektrische Gitarren und immer diese Texte,
Das will doch keiner hören!
Was sollen die Nachbaren sagen?
Nie kommst du nach Hause, so viel schlechter Umgang!
Wir werden dich enterben!
Was soll das Finanzamt sagen?

Wo soll das alles enden?
Wir machen uns doch Sorgen!
Und du warst so ein süßes Kind.
Und du warst so ein süßes Kind.
Und du warst so ein süßes Kind.
Du warst so süß.

Und immer deine Freunde - ihr nehmt doch alle Drogen!
Und ständig dieser Lärm!
Was sollen die Nachbarn sagen?
Denk an deine Zukunft, denk an deine Eltern.
Willst du, daß wir sterben?

Also, erspar Dir das!


----------



## wondermike (27. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Crazy
> Sieh zu, dass aus Dir was wird, sonst musst Du Dir irgendwann das anhören.
> 
> Junge, warum hast du nichts gelernt?
> ...



Und vor Allem wirst Du dabei auch noch von Zombies aufgefressen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und vor Allem wirst Du dabei auch noch von Zombies aufgefressen.



 Zombies?


----------



## wondermike (27. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zombies?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl1UIzrDjhA


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl1UIzrDjhA



Ahhh 

Das Video zu dem Song kannte ich noch nicht ...

... ich hab' ihn nur schon 'zigmal im Radio gehört


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2008)

So GN8 @All 

... ich mach' mich mal dahin, wo Almut schon länger ist


----------



## wondermike (27. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So GN8 @All
> 
> ... ich mach' mich mal dahin, wo Almut schon länger ist



Dann viel Spaß.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> oh, noch mehr Erfolgsdruck. Jetzt brauch ich erstmal Urlaub.
> 
> 
> *Jemand schonmal in Ischgl gewesen?*



Von den Pisten ein Top Gebiet, mit ordentlich Möglichkeiten 

und wenn du Party brauchst, kann dir dort auch geholfen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Crazy
> Sieh zu, dass aus Dir was wird, sonst musst Du Dir irgendwann das anhören.
> 
> Junge, warum hast du nichts gelernt?
> ...



Nun setz doch die Jugend nicht so unter Druck, die müssen später noch genug für uns bluten


----------



## frax061a (28. Januar 2008)

*Problem mit dem Bike*

und zwar...
Hab heute bei meiner Tour gemerkt das die vordere Bremsscheibe am Adapter für den Bremssattel schleift. Sind auch schon leichte Schleifspuren an Adapter und Scheibe.
Außerdem hab ich öfter (nicht immer)Schleifgeräusche, ob das jetzt damit zusammenhängt. 
Gut könnte das Ding natürlich zum Händler bringen, allerdings würde ich das gerne selber lösen. Bin handwerklich jetzt net umbedingt unbegabt. 
Was kann ich tun? Schrauben von Adapter lösen, Bremse ziehen, schrauben wieder festziehen? Soll ja was bringen...ob das jetzt da weiterhilft?!(drehmoment beachten, oder nur für überaus Korrekte?)
Ist das Rad vielleicht nicht richtig drin, hatte es mal drausen gehabt. Kann es mir zwar nicht vorstellen.

Naja, danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für eure Hilfe.


@mzaskar: war für den Sommer gedacht, zum Biken. Da auch schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## hankpank (28. Januar 2008)

hmm, vielleicht die scheibe mit shims ausdistanzieren.
wenn du im sommer geld für urlaub hast fahr nach morzine oder les gets.
es lohnt sich.

was tu wenn der schnaps alle is???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Breezler (28. Januar 2008)

Moin


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> *Problem mit dem Bike*
> 
> und zwar...
> Hab heute bei meiner Tour gemerkt das die vordere Bremsscheibe am Adapter für den Bremssattel schleift. Sind auch schon leichte Schleifspuren an Adapter und Scheibe.
> ...



das mit dem falsch eingesetztem rad kann schon sein, du wärst auch nicht der erste dem das passiert. generell solltest du beim schließen der schnellspanner drauf achten, dass das rad fest auf dem boden steht, nur dann flutscht es satt ins ausfallende. desweiteren solltest du unterscheiden zwischen einem konstanten schleifen und einem dass nur alle halbe oder so radumdrehung auftaucht. das gibt immer erste hinweise auf die ursache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

der gestrige Tag war ganz schön sportlich. Erst mit Wahltho eine Runde und dann Schlittschuh fahren. Heute werde ich mal wieder das Auto bewegen.


----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nun setz doch die Jugend nicht so unter Druck, die müssen später noch genug für uns bluten



Deswegen  Gleich mal dran gewöhnen.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen Kinners 

Alles Frisch in Hesse


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> *Problem mit dem Bike*
> 
> ....
> 
> @mzaskar: war für den Sommer gedacht, zum Biken. Da auch schon Erfahrungen?



Selbst noch nicht, da die Schweiz vor der Haustüre 

Ein Freund ist da beim AlpenX rüber und fand es sehr gut. Er wollte dort gleich nochmals im Sommer hin, für einen Urlaub.

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Kinners
> 
> Alles Frisch in Hesse



Yepp, alles Fit im Schritt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2008)

Hab' mir gerade mal den Wetterbericht angeschaut: Mittwoch bis Freitag scheint wieder tlw. heftiger Regen angesagt zu sein. Damit dürfte es dann mit den trockenen Trails erstmal wieder vorbei sein 

Ich werde es daher heute und morgen abend im Taunus nochmal ein wenig krachen lassen, hab' heute schon extra das FR genommen


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2008)

Morsche,

sitze gerade mal kurz zwischen zwei Besprechungen im Büro...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> sitze gerade mal kurz zwischen zwei Besprechungen im Büro...



Eher Mahlzeit, resp. schon Post Mahlzeit


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eher Mahlzeit, resp. schon Post Mahlzeit



Wundere mich gerade, dass Du nicht zu Tisch, bzw. zur Verdauungsbewegung bist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wundere mich gerade, dass Du nicht zu Tisch, bzw. zur Verdauungsbewegung bist.



War voher schon kurz zu Tisch und bin jetzt zurück von der Verdauungsbewegung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Januar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> .... ja, dass ich 3 Wochen kaum was machen konnte und im Team immer noch an 2. Stelle bin  *Faulersagg* (ich rufe Dich gleich mal an)



mhm
heute bin ich da.... den ganzen Tag 

lass es mal bissi wärmer werdenn.... dann komm ich schon auf position 2


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mhm
> heute bin ich da.... den ganzen Tag
> 
> lass es mal bissi wärmer werdenn.... dann komm ich schon auf position 2



wenn es wärmer wird, wird wohl auch der Winterpokal zu Ende sein... 

Jetzt, nach der zweiten Besprechung und einem wegen seiner morgigen Besprechung nervösen Chef, bin ich eigentlich reif für Feierabend!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn es wärmer wird, wird wohl auch der Winterpokal zu Ende sein...
> 
> Jetzt, nach der zweiten Besprechung und einem wegen seiner morgigen Besprechung nervösen Chef, bin ich eigentlich reif für Feierabend!!



naaja so anfang märz...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn es wärmer wird, wird wohl auch der Winterpokal zu Ende sein...



Wie der Name so sacht, nech


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn es wärmer wird, wird wohl auch der Winterpokal zu Ende sein...
> 
> Jetzt, nach der zweiten Besprechung und einem wegen seiner morgigen Besprechung nervösen Chef, bin ich eigentlich reif für Feierabend!!


 
du hast doch erst angefangen mit der A*****


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du hast doch erst angefangen mit der A*****



Naja, nach über sechs Stunden, fast ohne Pause, rede ich eigentlich nicht mehr von "erst angefangen"!  Ich sach ja auch nich mehr "morsche"...


----------



## frax061a (28. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> das mit dem falsch eingesetztem rad kann schon sein, du wärst auch nicht der erste dem das passiert. generell solltest du beim schließen der schnellspanner drauf achten, dass das rad fest auf dem boden steht, nur dann flutscht es satt ins ausfallende. desweiteren solltest du unterscheiden zwischen einem konstanten schleifen und einem dass nur alle halbe oder so radumdrehung auftaucht. das gibt immer erste hinweise auf die ursache.



so, hab jetzt mal das Rad gelöst und wieder festgezogen. Naja, ein Schleifen höre ich nicht.  Muss mal mit einer Taschenlampe schauen ob, die Scheibe den Adapter noch berührt.

Anderes Thema, hab heute meinen Rücksack bekommen(46 Deuter Bike I)
Was der alles kann, unglaublich. Helmhalterung, Regenschutz, Sitzpolster, Trinksystemhalterung, hier eine Tasche da eine Tasche, Rückenbelüftung, Reflektor usw.
Was eine Technik in einem Rücksack. 
Leg ihn mal in den Kleiderschrank, wenn der morgen früh fein säuberlich aufgeräumt wäre, würde ich mich nicht wunder. 


Wie sieht es am WE mit einer Tour aus? Wer hätte interresse?


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> so, hab jetzt mal das Rad gelöst und wieder festgezogen. Naja, ein Schleifen höre ich nicht.  Muss mal mit einer Taschenlampe schauen ob, die Scheibe den Adapter noch berührt.
> 
> Anderes Thema, hab heute meinen Rücksack bekommen(46 Deuter Bike I)
> Was der alles kann, unglaublich. Helmhalterung, Regenschutz, Sitzpolster, Trinksystemhalterung, hier eine Tasche da eine Tasche, Rückenbelüftung, Reflektor usw.
> ...



je suis interesser


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> Wie sieht es am WE mit einer Tour aus? Wer hätte interresse?



ich! wir waren ja am sonntag auf dem alten. es war echt traumhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> so, hab jetzt mal das Rad gelöst und wieder festgezogen. Naja, ein Schleifen höre ich nicht.  Muss mal mit einer Taschenlampe schauen ob, die Scheibe den Adapter noch berührt.
> 
> Anderes Thema, hab heute meinen Rücksack bekommen(46 Deuter Bike I)
> Was der alles kann, unglaublich. Helmhalterung, Regenschutz, Sitzpolster, Trinksystemhalterung, hier eine Tasche da eine Tasche, Rückenbelüftung, Reflektor usw.
> ...





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> je suis interesser





Maggo schrieb:


> ich!



Ich wahrscheinlich auch, wenn es das Wetter einigermassen hergibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2008)

So, hab' noch 'ne ziemlich grosse Runde durch den Taunus gedreht, bin allein zweimal hintereinander den Vic-Trail runter und somit insgesamt dreimal rauf nach Falkenstein getreten


----------



## wondermike (28. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich wahrscheinlich auch, wenn es das Wetter einigermassen hergibt



Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an.


----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich! wir waren ja am sonntag auf dem alten. es war echt traumhaft.



Alder wäre mal wieder nett!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an.



Evtl. ja auch mal wieder mit einem Après-Biken, z.b. beim wahl-thai, um hiermit wahrscheinlich auch im Sinne meines Vorredners zu reden


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich! wir waren ja am sonntag auf dem alten. es war echt traumhaft.





wahltho schrieb:


> Ich wahrscheinlich auch, wenn es das Wetter einigermassen hergibt





wondermike schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an.





Arachne schrieb:


> Alder wäre mal wieder nett!





wahltho schrieb:


> Evtl. ja auch mal wieder mit einem Après-Biken, z.b. beim wahl-thai, um hiermit wahrscheinlich auch im Sinne meines Vorredners zu reden



Habt ihr es gut ..... Hier wird es feucht  


heisst ... Neuschnee in den Bergen und rauf aufs Brettchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Evtl. ja auch mal wieder mit einem Après-Biken, z.b. beim wahl-thai, um hiermit wahrscheinlich auch im Sinne meines Vorredners zu reden



Hätte ich selbst kaum besser sagen können.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, hab' noch 'ne ziemlich grosse Runde durch den Taunus gedreht, bin allein zweimal hintereinander den Vic-Trail runter und somit insgesamt dreimal rauf nach Falkenstein getreten



Chapeau 

War heute nochmals faul und hab die Bahn genommen 


AmPoPo ... Koch ist auch in der Schweiz ein Thema


----------



## Maggo (28. Januar 2008)

apres klingt gut und wäre sicher auch mal wieder nötig, leider wirds bei mir nix da ich samstag abend bei meinem lieblingskollega zum wii (hat nix mit shell scripten zu tun, glaub ich) spielen verabredet bin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... leider wirds bei mir nix da ich samstag abend bei meinem lieblingskollega zum wii (hat nix mit shell scripten zu tun, glaub ich) spielen verabredet bin.



Ich hatte eher den Sonntag im Sinn 

WM wahrscheinlich auch, weil er Samstag doch immer bekloppt geht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Alder wäre mal wieder nett!



 Super Idee für morgen abend


----------



## wondermike (28. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hatte eher den Sonntag im Sinn
> 
> WM wahrscheinlich auch, weil er Samstag doch immer bekloppt geht



Welcher Weltmeister? Ich hatte jedenfalls auch an Sonntag gedacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Welcher Weltmeister? Ich hatte jedenfalls auch an Sonntag gedacht.



Na du natürlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2008)

So GN8 - Ich bin todmüde


----------



## wondermike (28. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na du natürlich



Yo, im Absteigen und Rumeiern.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2008)

so genug geschwatz 

GN8 @*all 

und schöne träume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (28. Januar 2008)

Wie, was, wo???  Schon Feierabend hier?!  

Draußen fühlt es sich dafür, dass es morgen Früh glatt sein soll, viel zu mild an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie, was, wo???  Schon Feierabend hier?!



Und es geht schon wieder los 

Moin, moin


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2008)

Moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen Kinners ..... brrrr ist das kalt hier, aber trocken fahre heut mal ohne Nägel zur A*****. Wünsche einen schönen und angenehmen Tag 


PS: Warum vergesse ich immer meinen Pulsgurt anzulegen *kopfschüttel*


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2008)

Ich habe gestern im BR eine Sendung gesehen, da ging es unter anderem auch um das WeGebAU Programm.
Das ist auch für Berufseinsteigerinnen nach der Kindererziehungszeit sinnvoll. Es werden nur 20% der gestellten Mittel ausgeschöpft.


----------



## Breezler (29. Januar 2008)

Moin


----------



## Tonino (29. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin


----------



## Tonino (29. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern im BR eine Sendung gesehen, da ging es unter anderem auch um das WeGebAU Programm.
> Das ist auch für Berufseinsteigerinnen nach der Kindererziehungszeit sinnvoll. Es werden nur 20% der gestellten Mittel ausgeschöpft.



und warum ist das so?


----------



## Tonino (29. Januar 2008)

was sind denn "qualifikationsbedingte Entlassungen"? ist nicht jedes Unternehmen für die Qualifikation seiner Mitarbeiter verantwortlich? wie machen die Unternehmen das dann? Entweder der Steuerzahler zahlt meinem Angestellten eine Weiterbildung oder ich entlasse ihn??

Das alles passt zum Gesammtkonzept "Bundesagentur für Arbeit"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2008)

Mahlzeit...


----------



## Tonino (29. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit...



gibts so früh schon Essen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2008)

Tonino schrieb:


> gibts so früh schon Essen?



Klar - Mettbrötchen, Puddingteilchen...


----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern im BR eine Sendung gesehen, da ging es unter anderem auch um das WeGebAU Programm.
> Das ist auch für Berufseinsteigerinnen nach der Kindererziehungszeit sinnvoll. Es werden nur 20% der gestellten Mittel ausgeschöpft.


 
Was genau schwebt dir da vor?


----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Klar - Mettbrötchen, Puddingteilchen...


 
Booaah eh, dein Magen kann ne Menge ab


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2008)

Morsche,

von wegen glatt, immer noch mild!  War irgendwie viel zu schnell hier!?? Dabei konnte ich gar keinen Rückenwind feststellen.  War eher windstill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2008)

Nach dem Sonntag stellt sich doch die Frage: "*Quo vadis Hessen?"*


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nach dem Sonntag stellt sich doch die Frage: "*Quo vadis Hessen?"*



Du sagtest, die Wahl war Thema bei euch. Was wurde denn so geplappert?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du sagtest, die Wahl war Thema bei euch. Was wurde denn so geplappert?



Lasst meine Frau aus dem Spiel


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lasst meine Frau aus dem Spiel



 Plauscher!


----------



## caroka (29. Januar 2008)

Tonino schrieb:


> was sind denn "qualifikationsbedingte Entlassungen"? ist nicht jedes Unternehmen für die Qualifikation seiner Mitarbeiter verantwortlich? wie machen die Unternehmen das dann? Entweder der Steuerzahler zahlt meinem Angestellten eine Weiterbildung oder ich entlasse ihn??
> Das alles passt zum Gesammtkonzept "Bundesagentur für Arbeit"


Ausbildung=Kostenfaktor  Mehr sag ich dazu nicht.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Lasst meine Frau aus dem Spiel


----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2008)

Wie die Schweiz so ist, eine eher neutrale Berichterstattung. Aber der Anteil der Berichterstattung ueber Hessen ist um den Faktor 2 grösser, als der ueber Niedersachsen.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie die Schweiz so ist, eine eher neutrale Berichterstattung. Aber der Anteil der Berichterstattung ueber Hessen ist um den Faktor 2 grösser, als der ueber Niedersachsen.



Wo in der Schweiz liegt eigentlich Niedersachsen?


----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wo in der Schweiz liegt eigentlich Niedersachsen?


 
im nördlichen Kanton


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2008)

moin moin
bin irgendwie ziemlich müde


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2008)

298


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (29. Januar 2008)

oh super. Besteht ja wirklich Interesse an einer Tour, trotz Fasching .

Fährt jemand von euch beim "Staufenbike" mit? Bzw. schon mal jemand mitgefahren?

So, werd mich mal langsam fürs Training fertig machen.


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2008)

Puh, ist das heute warm! Da reicht mir die Bezeichnung "mild" eindeutig nicht mehr...


----------



## Arachne (29. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> oh super. Besteht ja wirklich Interesse an einer Tour, trotz Fasching .
> 
> Fährt jemand von euch beim "Staufenbike" mit? Bzw. schon mal jemand mitgefahren?
> 
> So, werd mich mal langsam fürs Training fertig machen.



Äh, meinst Du die CTF? Da war ich schon. Ich finde sie ganz nett! Sind halt WABs, die dort abgefahren werden. Nur ein ganz, ganz geringer Trail-Anteil.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Januar 2008)

so wieder da 
war eben auf nem Vortrag von einem LKA Beamten, der was über den genetischenFingerabdruck erzählt hat....  interessant!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2008)

N'abend...

... ich hab' heute abend noch eine ausführliche lange Hochtaunus-Tour gemacht 

Absoluter Höhepunkt war der Altkönig mit genialem Blick auf die ganze Main-Ebene bei der Auffahrt. Oben auf dem Plateau war es auch herrlich, supereinsam und ein schöner Blick auf den Hochtaunus inkl. Feld 

Der Haus-Trail mit Beleuchtung und weitere Trails waren auch sehr schön...

... ich denke mal ich hab' die letzten Tage des schönen Wetters und der trockenen Trails wirklich voll ausgekostet


----------



## mzaskar (29. Januar 2008)

Nacht Kinners hoppel mal ins kalte Zimmer 

schöne Träume @ all 

@ Thomas - hoert sich gut an, finde solche Eindrücke immer wichtig fürs eigene Wohlbefinden .....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. Januar 2008)

ich schließ mich dem schweizer an

gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Januar 2008)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2008)

Ich sach denn auch mal GN8 

Morgen ist Frei-Tag und zunächst ist Helius FR Rahmen-Service angesagt, der ist nach jetzt nach über einem Jahr mal fällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (29. Januar 2008)

So, vom Training zurück und noch DFB-Pokal geschaut.
Jetzt noch die Hausarbeit weitermachen, damit ich morgen in der Fh die Pläne ausdrucken kann.


@Arachne
CTF??? Weiß net. Ist ne Veranstaltung vom RC Hattersheim. Kommt mir auch vor als wären das WAB´s lastig.

@wahlto
war ja auch super Wetter, könnte man fast neidisch werden. 


Kann passieren das wir am Sonntag eine sehr Trail orientierte Tour fahren müßen.      (wink mit dem Zaunpfahl)

GN8


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2008)

Ok, war doch nur mild.


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> ...
> @Arachne
> CTF??? Weiß net. Ist ne Veranstaltung vom RC Hattersheim. Kommt mir auch vor als wären das WAB´s lastig.
> ...



CTF=Country-Touren-Fahrt

Viele, viele Radler im Wald.  Manchmal ergeben sich aber ganz nette Gespräche!


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> CTF=Country-Touren-Fahrt
> 
> Viele, viele Radler im Wald.  Manchmal ergeben sich aber ganz nette Gespräche!



Auch noch wach?!

Und schon wieder was gelernt.


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2008)

moin !

ich könnt grad :kotz:  

da hol ich letzten sonntag mal wieder mein fully raus und fahr mir gleich zu beginn auf schotter nen platten rein. schlauch gewechselt, aber nix verdächtiges im mantel gefunden ... luft hat zumindest für die tour gehalten ...
jetzt wollte ich gestern mal nachschauen, ob das rad wieder platt ist ...
nix da. soweit so gut  

dann fällt mein blick auf ne dunkle pfütze unter dem vorderrad. ok, es war etwas matschig am sonntag, aber so schlimm eingesaut war das rad eigentlich nicht ...
eine genauere analyse dieser pfütze ergab, dass es kein wasser, sondern öl war  
meine lefty ist also im arsch  und ich dachte, das teil sei unkaputtbar   

so, jetzt hab ich mich mal wieder ausgeflennt. muß weiter schaffe ...


----------



## Maggo (30. Januar 2008)

oh mann fux. ich kann dir absolut nachfühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2008)

@Fux: Du scheinst echt irgendwie vom Pech verfolgt zu sein


----------



## wissefux (30. Januar 2008)

an beiden bikes innerhalb von 3 monaten die gabel leck.
ne neue lefty kann ich mir definitiv nicht leisten. die kommt nämlich teurer wie das ganze bike damals gekostet hat  vielleicht tut es ja auch ein service, wenn ich glück hab ...
ne andere gabel wird sicher nicht an das bike passen ...


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> an beiden bikes innerhalb von 3 monaten die gabel leck.
> ne neue lefty kann ich mir definitiv nicht leisten. die kommt nämlich teurer wie das ganze bike damals gekostet hat  vielleicht tut es ja auch ein service, wenn ich glück hab ...
> ne andere gabel wird sicher nicht an das bike passen ...


 
Lefty Service = http://www.eighty-aid.com/index.php?id=2&L=0

Hab mit meiner alten Fatty dort nur die besten Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

Sorry

Moin Kinners hoffe alles frisch


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

@ Gerd

Bin am ueberlegen mir einen neuen LRS zu gönnen zur Auswahl steht ein DT Swiss EX1750 (1400 CHF) und ein Mavic Crossmax SX tubeless (1100 CHF). Da das Mavic Tubeless ist, würde mich dies am meisten interessieren, bist du zu freiden mit Tubeless??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> @wahlt*h*o
> war ja auch super Wetter, könnte man fast neidisch werden.
> 
> 
> Kann passieren das wir am Sonntag eine sehr Trail orientierte Tour fahren müßen.      (wink mit dem Zaunpfahl)



Tja, leider wird das schöne Wetter mit trockenen Trails aller Voraussicht ab heute abend oder morgen wohl erstmal wieder der Vergangenheit angehören


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2008)

So, ich werd' dann mal die Sachen für die Helius FR Rahmenwartung zusammensuchen, denn gleich geht's ab zum Zweiradmechanikermeister meines Vertrauens


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

Morgen,

natürlich mein Mitgefühl für wissefux´s bike.


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich werd' dann mal die Sachen für die Helius FR Rahmenwartung zusammensuchen, denn gleich geht's ab zum Zweiradmechanikermeister meines Vertrauens


 
Das bist doch du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Gerd
> 
> Bin am ueberlegen mir einen neuen LRS zu gönnen zur Auswahl steht ein DT Swiss EX1750 (1400 CHF) und ein Mavic Crossmax SX tubeless (1100 CHF). Da das Mavic Tubeless ist, würde mich dies am meisten interessieren, bist du zu freiden mit Tubeless??



Morgen,

ich bin vom Tubeless begeistert! Einen Snakebite hatte ich noch nie (wieso wollte ich bite eben unbedingt so schreiben: byte...  ). Und das, trotz eines niedrigeren Luftdrucks im Reifen, als mit einem Schlauch notwendig.

Eigentlich mag ich DT lieber. Meine Felgen sind aber auch von Mavic. Die Tubeless-Reifenhersteller fertigen ihre Reifen speziell für die Tubeless-Felgen von Mavic. Sie schreiben dann halt dazu, "...und kompatible...".


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> an beiden bikes innerhalb von 3 monaten die gabel leck.
> ne neue lefty kann ich mir definitiv nicht leisten. die kommt nämlich teurer wie das ganze bike damals gekostet hat  vielleicht tut es ja auch ein service, wenn ich glück hab ...
> ne andere gabel wird sicher nicht an das bike passen ...



übel!


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> ...... wieso wollte ich bite eben unbedingt so schreiben: byte...  .......


 
Du brauchst Urlaub ... im Tessin blühen die Kamelien oder wie die Dinger heissen


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du brauchst Urlaub ... im Tessin blühen die Kamelien oder wie die Dinger heissen



Ihr habt die Viecher mit den Höckern im Tessin?!  

oder aber: ein wahre Sache gelassen ausgesprochen... 

Hier wird es gerade wieder etwas kühler, die nächsten zwei/drei Tage soll es regnen/schneien. Ich brauche Wärme, Sonne, Trails!!!


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ihr habt die Viecher mit den Höckern im Tessin?!
> 
> oder aber: ein wahre Sache gelassen ausgesprochen...
> 
> Hier wird es gerade wieder etwas kühler, die nächsten zwei/drei Tage soll es regnen/schneien. Ich brauche Wärme, Sonne, Trails!!!


 
Ich brauch Schnee am liebsten frischen Pulverschnee mindestens 1 m bis in die Täler 

Das mit den Trails und der Sonne und der Wärme kann warten bis nach Ostern


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich brauch Schnee am liebsten frischen Pulverschnee mindestens 1 m bis in die Täler
> 
> Das mit den Trails und der Sonne und der Wärme kann warten bis nach Ostern



Wie knobeln wir das denn jetzt aus, wie wir das Wetter werden lassen?


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

mir schwebt etwas in dieser Art vor


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mir schwebt etwas in dieser Art vor
> ...



welcher von denen bist Du denn? 

Wo sind eigentlich die Bilder von Deinem letzten Urlaub???


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> welcher von denen bist Du denn?


 
Der links am Schild .... nach dem Zungentest am kalten Metallpfosten  



Arachne schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die Bilder von Deinem letzten Urlaub???


 
Hatte ich schon mal einen Link gepostet 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4424941&postcount=56609


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Januar 2008)

morgen!!
und alles senkrecht hier??

ich darf mal zusammenfassen#
Freitag 1. Februar um 10:15 uhr schule aus
Sa und SO eh frei
Montag frei
und dienstag 9:15 schule aus 

Fazit:,, Bildung in Hessen, kannste vergessen,,


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Hatte ich schon mal einen Link gepostet
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4424941&postcount=56609



Hattest Du den Link später rein editiert? Kann mich an den Post, aber nicht an den Link erinnern...

Nett! Beim vorletzten Alta Badia Bild hat sich ein "e" verselbständigt....


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen!!
> und alles senkrecht hier??
> 
> ich darf mal zusammenfassen#
> ...



Klar, wie immer!  Und da? 

Ich hab` ab heute Abend, bis Montag Morgen frei!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das bist doch du



Danke für die Lorbeeren  

Das habe ich dann aber das erste Mal doch lieber mit einem echten Meister gemacht und das war auch gut so 

Wir haben den Hinterbau komplett zerlegt und mussten alle Lager und Achsen tauschen...

... das hat jede Menge Spass gemacht und wir waren zu Zweit immerhin gute vier Stunden beschäftigt.

Es war für den ZMM zwar auch das erste Mal bei einem Nicolai, aber auch mit mehr Routine wäre es wahrscheinlich nicht wesentlich schneller gegangen, auch da wir sehr, sehr sorgfältig gearbeitet   

... Der ZMM hat mir aber nochmals bestätigt, dass er hinsichltich Qualität und Passgenauigkeit er noch nie so etwas Gutes wie Nicolai gesehen hat


----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

Erschreckend:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,532036,00.html

Als ein Grund mehr, nicht zurück in mein Geburtsbundesland zu gehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Erschreckend:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,532036,00.html
> 
> Als ein Grund mehr, nicht zurück in mein Geburtsbundesland zu gehen



Hauptachüler schwerer als abiturienten???
da ham die mich nicht mit eingerechnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Hauptachüler schwerer als abiturienten???
> da ham die mich nicht mit eingerechnet


 
Wenn ich mir deinen früheren Post anschauen bist du ja eh kaum in der Schule


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Hauptachüler schwerer als abiturienten???
> da ham die mich nicht mit eingerechnet



ohne den Link verfolgt zu haben dachte ich Du meinst, dass der Hauptschulabschluß schwerer, als das Abitur ist!


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ohne den Link verfolgt zu haben dachte ich Du meinst, dass der Hauptschulabschluß schwerer, als das Abitur ist!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Januar 2008)

moin


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin



Ei Guude, wie?!


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2008)

Jetzt hatte ich ca 2 1/2-3h einen Techniker hier, der Horrergeschichten über seine Auftraggeber zu berichten wußte... 

Jetzt aber: Nachhause! Hoffentlich regnet es nicht mehr, bis ich hier loskomme.


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Januar 2008)

hier hats geschneit


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier hats geschneit



besser als regen. 

diesen winter hätte sich spikes langsam gelohnt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> besser als regen.
> 
> diesen winter hätte sich spikes langsam gelohnt.



ach was  
rutschen is doch viel lustiger als rollen


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ach was
> rutschen is doch viel lustiger als rollen



blöd wir es erst, wenn du bei Rutschen das Bike verlässt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ach was
> rutschen is doch viel lustiger als rollen



neee kann ich nicht bestätigen ... mit 40 in der Kurve auf Glatteis ist kein Spass ...... das Rummst gehörig ..... der Daumen ist immer noch nicht wie er sein sollte


----------



## wondermike (30. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ne andere gabel wird sicher nicht an das bike passen ...



Wieso nicht? Ich hab an mein Jekyll ja auch eine Reba drangebaut. Man braucht halt einen Reduziersteuersatz. Eine vernünftige Gabel wertet das Bike auf jeden Fall auf. Aber wenn Du Dir's richtig dreckig geben willst, verkaufe ich Dir auch meine alte Fatty.


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ach was
> rutschen is doch viel lustiger als rollen



Kann Dir auch meine abgefahrenen Reifen geben!


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann Dir auch meine abgefahrenen Reifen geben!



für samstag und sonntag ist anständiges wetter vorausgesagt. kann ich ja meine slicks draufziehen. 

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/dt.php


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Januar 2008)

Nacht Leute, war ein sehr anstregender Frei-Tag, ich roll' mich mal in die Heia


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> neee kann ich nicht bestätigen ... mit 40 in der Kurve auf Glatteis ist kein Spass ...... das Rummst gehörig ..... der Daumen ist immer noch nicht wie er sein sollte



*hust* 
oh


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann Dir auch meine abgefahrenen Reifen geben!



hab ich selbst tausende


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Januar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> für samstag und sonntag ist anständiges wetter vorausgesagt. kann ich ja meine slicks draufziehen.
> 
> http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/dt.php



sliks?? wie wärs sonntag schöne GA-Tour
nach Weilburg ?
oder rund um den flughafen ?


----------



## frax061a (30. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sliks?? wie wärs sonntag schöne GA-Tour
> nach Weilburg ?
> oder rund um den flughafen ?



wenn alles so läuft wie ich es mir vorstelle, dann hoffe ich das es eine sehr Trail reiche Tour wird. 

p.s.: ohne bergauf viel bergab ist ja fasching.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Januar 2008)

ich leg mich flach, gute Nacht


----------



## Arachne (30. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sliks?? wie wärs sonntag schöne GA-Tour
> nach Weilburg ?
> oder rund um den flughafen ?



abgelehnt!


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2008)

moin !

vorsicht heute früh ! glätte rund um kelkheim und liederbach ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> vorsicht heute früh ! glätte rund um kelkheim und liederbach ...



Moin,

Yepp in fbh auch geh' gleich die Spike-Reifen montieren


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

MoinMoin Kinners ..... huch es hat geschneit .... werde ach mal die Spikes montieren


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2008)

Moin moin,



wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> vorsicht heute früh ! glätte rund um kelkheim und liederbach ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Yepp in fbh auch geh' gleich die Spike-Reifen montieren



na da werde ich meine erste Einheit zu Fuß erledigen.  

Weiß einer, wie ich mit meiner GMX account, heißt doch so?, eine gegebene Ad zufügen kann. Wer hat denn Ahnung von sowas? Dann melde ich mich mal telefonisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ......
> 
> Weiß einer, wie ich mit meiner GMX account, heißt doch so?, eine gegebene Ad zufügen kann. Wer hat denn Ahnung von sowas? Dann melde ich mich mal telefonisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2008)

Spike-Reifen waren heute eine ssseeehhhrrr gute Wahl, denn es es war bis nach Frankfurt runter stellenweise ziemlich glatt


----------



## Tonino (31. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Weiß einer, wie ich mit meiner GMX account, heißt doch so?, eine gegebene Ad zufügen kann. Wer hat denn Ahnung von sowas? Dann melde ich mich mal telefonisch.



du meinst das Adressbuch in GMX verwalten. Adressen hinzufügen?


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

@ Tonino

schönes Avatar .... Captain Future - der Held meiner frühen Jugen


----------



## Tonino (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Tonino
> 
> schönes Avatar .... Captain Future - der Held meiner frühen Jugen



gab´s da schon Fernsehn??


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

Tonino schrieb:


> gab´s da schon Fernsehn??


 
sogar schon in Farbe


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

Tonino schrieb:


> gab´s da schon Fernsehn??



  

Guten Morgen! 

Sieht wirklich kühl da draußen aus! Gestern hatte ich aber so viel Gas gegeben, dass der Abbau der Stoffwechselprodukte mich in der Nacht ziemlich warm gehalten hat...


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sogar schon in Farbe



Tonino meinte doch, als Du nach jung warst! Nicht jetzt, wo Du Dich vielleicht noch jung fühlst...


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tonino meinte doch, als Du nach jung warst! Nicht jetzt, wo Du Dich vielleicht noch jung fühlst...


 
Achso .... naja die erste Mondlandung sah ich noch in Schwarz Weiss


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

Irgendwie ist frei manchmal anstrengender als Büro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist frei manchmal anstrengender als Büro!


 
wieso, musstes du aufstehen und dich bewegen


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wieso, musstes du aufstehen und dich bewegen



 

Aus dem Bett geschmissen haben mich meine Kollegen, da lief leider einiges im Netzwerk nicht. Das ging dann auch etliche Male hin und her...  Wenn ihr mal vor der Wahl (nein Thomas, nicht Almut)  steht, kauft euch keinen Switch der Firma D...!

Und da ich dann eh schon mal auf war: Spülen, Waschen, Räumen, Putzen... Das Übliche halt, zu dem ich an Büro- und/oder Bike-Tagen nicht komme.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

und wann gibt es die House warming party 

Ausserdem, dachte du bist VI Junkie und nicht OSI Junkie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und wann gibt es die House warming party



Good Point


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Good Point


 
seit ich die Frage gestellt habe, spielt Gerd toter Mann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> seit ich die Frage gestellt habe, spielt Gerd toter Mann



Muss er ja auch erst 'nen komplexen Projektplan zu machen


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

sehr komplex


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Januar 2008)

guden tag!!


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guden tag!!


 
n'Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und wann gibt es die House warming party
> 
> Ausserdem, dachte du bist VI Junkie und nicht OSI Junkie





wahltho schrieb:


> Good Point



Samstag, aber nur für die, die die Wallachei hier ab können. 

vi/shell/osi/storage/backup/...


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

Pah


----------



## Maggo (31. Januar 2008)

ossistorage???? ich hätt noch einen hier im büro, den würd ich gern abgeben. wer bringt mir jetzt shell scripte zur ossi storage bei??? welche minderheiten kann man mit shell scripten noch verschwinden lassen?


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

*Paaahhhhh*


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Samstag, aber nur für die, die die Wallachei hier ab können.
> 
> vi/shell/osi/storage/backup/...


 Wie ist das noch mal 

/cp * dev 0 

und schon hat mal platz auf der Platte


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie ist das noch mal
> 
> /cp * dev 0
> 
> und schon hat mal platz auf der Platte



fast: mv /* /dev/null
oder rm -R /*

geht aber nur, solange der Befehl sich noch nicht selbst gelöscht hat. Also besser von CD aus aufrufen. 

EDIT: cp geht gar nicht, da kopiert er ja nur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pah





mzaskar schrieb:


> *Paaahhhhh*



nu jammer ma nich!


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> fast: mv /* /dev/null
> oder rm -R /*
> 
> geht aber nur, solange der Befehl sich noch nicht selbst gelöscht hat. Also besser von CD aus aufrufen.
> ...


 
stimmt *handandiestirnklatsch*


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> nu jammer ma nich!


 

will auch ma KK


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> fast: mv /* /dev/null
> oder rm -R /*
> 
> geht aber nur, solange der Befehl sich noch nicht selbst gelöscht hat. Also besser von CD aus aufrufen.
> ...



umgekehrt könnte es gehen:

cp /dev/null /*


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> will auch ma KK



jo, Kk steht an!  Der geht mir aber recht locker von der Hand, ist sicherlich mal planbar!  

Ansonsten bin ich noch mit meinem Lieferservice in Verhandlung (Rotweinkuchen, Lachs (Sushi)).


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

ich geh mir mal einen Server suchen und probier es mal aus ... 

Ob der Sys Admin mich lässt mit seinem Account


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich geh mir mal einen Server suchen und probier es mal aus ...
> 
> Ob der Sys Admin mich lässt mit seinem Account



Bei uns gibt es roots, die verlassen ihr Zimmer, schließen nicht ab und benutzen auch keine Bildschirmsperre...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Samstag, aber nur für die, die die Wallachei hier ab können.





Arachne schrieb:


> jo, Kk steht an!  Der geht mir aber recht locker von der Hand, ist sicherlich mal planbar!
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich noch mit meinem Lieferservice in Verhandlung (Rotweinkuchen, Lachs (Sushi)).




Is' dat jetzt etwa ernst gemeint mit Samstag


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Is' dat jetzt etwa ernst gemeint mit Samstag



Unter den angegebenen Voraussetzungen ja!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unter den angegebenen Voraussetzungen ja!



Die sind mir irgendwie noch nicht ganz klar *Schlitzaugensmilie*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es roots, die verlassen ihr Zimmer, schließen nicht ab und benutzen auch keine Bildschirmsperre...


 
Bei uns gibt es für Benutzer schon "Ohrfeigen" den Platz zu verlassen ohne den PC zu sperren.......


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die sind mir irgendwie noch nicht ganz klar *Schlitzaugensmilie*



Neben den Kisten muß man allerdings auch Staub ab können. Habe zwar heute schon einmal durchgewischt, aber bei den ganzen Kisten usw.... gebe mich keiner Illusion hin. Außerdem geht es auch nicht mit Straßen-(oder Bike-)schuhen auf das Laminat. Will etwa immer noch einer kommen???


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es für Benutzer schon "Ohrfeigen" den Platz zu verlassen ohne den PC zu sperren.......





Bist Du in einem Großraumbüro (Massentierhaltung)?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2008)

ei gude wie!

*mampf* <--


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Neben den Kisten muß man allerdings auch Staub ab können. Habe zwar heute schon einmal durchgewischt, aber bei den ganzen Kisten usw.... gebe mich keiner Illusion hin. Außerdem geht es auch nicht mit Straßen-(oder Bike-)schuhen auf das Laminat. Will etwa immer noch einer kommen???



Lass doch Caro mal durchräumen .... dann hast du Platz 

ungefähr wie  rm -R /*


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bist Du in einem Großraumbüro (Massentierhaltung)?



Juup da wo ich meinen Tag verbringe, verbringen ca 5.500 Leutchen ebenfalls ihren Tag


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> *mampf* <--



Ei Guude, Omelett?


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Lass doch Caro mal durchräumen .... dann hast du Platz
> 
> ungefähr wie  rm -R /*



Wahrscheinlich noch ein bisschen besser...


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Juup da wo ich meinen Tag verbringe, verbringen ca 5.500 Leutchen ebenfalls ihren Tag



Boah, ist das ein großes Büro!  Sicherlich stecht ihr euch erst (wenn ihr müßtet) direkt am PC ein. Denn bis ihr 5500 mal guten Morgen gesagt habt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Boah, ist das ein großes Büro!  Sicherlich stecht ihr euch erst (wenn ihr müßtet) direkt am PC ein. Denn bis ihr 5500 mal guten Morgen gesagt habt...



Du weisst doch Schweizer sind freundliche Menschen. Nach einem Spaziergang vom Uetliberg bis zum Felsenegg (1h) bist du heisser


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

So, ich mach mich mal vom Acker ..... Prost


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du weisst doch Schweizer sind freundliche Menschen. Nach einem Spaziergang vom Uetliberg bis zum Felsenegg (1h) bist du heisser



Hängen da so heiße Mädels rum?


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So, ich mach mich mal vom Acker ..... Prost



Halt Dich zurück!  Viel Spaß!


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

Habe mal meine Einkäufe von vorhin gewogen: 21kg!!!   War `ne Qual hier hoch...


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

Da draußen geht ein unangenehm kühler und starker Wind aus SW. Und Salz ist gestreut worden, als hätte es keine anderen Eigenschaften als Splitt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Januar 2008)

Ich verzieh mich, gute Nacht!


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2008)

Gute Nacht Kresi 



Tonino schrieb:


> du meinst das Adressbuch in GMX verwalten. Adressen hinzufügen?


Nee, ich hab eine AD die auf mein GMX umgeleitet wird. Manchmal würde ich gerne diese Ad als Absenderad haben wollen. Wie geht das? *stehdickaufdemSchlauch*



Arachne schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist frei manchmal anstrengender als Büro! ....


Büro ist bei mir leider nicht mehr viel zu tun. --> kein positiver Stress möglich 


wahltho schrieb:


> Good Point


Er spielt auf etwas an. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> seit ich die Frage gestellt habe, spielt Gerd toter Mann .


Der schafft mal was.  *duckundwech*



Arachne schrieb:


> Samstag, aber nur für die, die die Wallachei hier ab können.
> 
> vi/shell/osi/storage/backup/...


So lange ich nicht für die Wallachei zuständig bin...........ist mir das egal.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Is' dat jetzt etwa ernst gemeint mit Samstag


Das hat er ganz ernst gemeint.  Der Samstag ist in diesem Jahr ein ganz besonderer Tag für ihn. *guggprüfendindieRundeobderGroschenfällt*
Darf ich auch kommen.  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Lass doch Caro mal durchräumen .... dann hast du Platz
> 
> ungefähr wie  rm -R /*


Dann heißt rm-R/* neu formatieren?


----------



## wondermike (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Neben den Kisten muß man allerdings auch Staub ab können. Habe zwar heute schon einmal durchgewischt, aber bei den ganzen Kisten usw.... gebe mich keiner Illusion hin. Außerdem geht es auch nicht mit Straßen-(oder Bike-)schuhen auf das Laminat. Will etwa immer noch einer kommen???



Aber hallo! Wir ziehen halt die Schutzanzüge an und die Atemmasken auf.  

Ich kann auch wieder einen Nudelsalat mitbringen.


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe mal meine Einkäufe von vorhin gewogen: 21kg!!!   War `ne Qual hier hoch...



Ich wiege meine Einkäufe nie.


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber hallo! Wir ziehen halt die Schutzanzüge an und die Atemmasken auf.
> 
> Ich kann auch wieder einen Nudelsalat mitbringen.



War das der mit Curry, der war lecker. *schmatz*


----------



## wondermike (31. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> War das der mit Curry, der war lecker. *schmatz*



Curry? Ja ist auch drin. Aber nur ein bisschen. Wusste nicht dass man das so rausgeschmeckt hat.


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber hallo! Wir ziehen halt die Schutzanzüge an und die Atemmasken auf.
> 
> Ich kann auch wieder einen Nudelsalat mitbringen.





caroka schrieb:


> War das der mit Curry, der war lecker. *schmatz*



Schön, dass ihr euch einig seid!  

Ist vielleicht besser, wenn es auch etwas anderes als Sushi und Kuchen gibt! ... 

Das andere nehme ich jetzt mal nicht als Frage, war ja auch kein Fragezeichen dahinter. Ansonsten: Klar!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht besser, wenn es auch etwas anderes als Sushi und Kuchen gibt! ...



Almut und ich wären auch dabei,...

... wir nehmen das Sushi, also bringt Euch lieber selbst was zu Essen mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber hallo! Wir ziehen halt die Schutzanzüge an und die Atemmasken auf.



Wie wäre es einfach mit frischen Socken


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Almut und ich wären auch dabei,...
> 
> ... wir nehmen das Sushi, also bringt Euch lieber selbst was zu Essen mit



Ich werde zwei Filets bestellen und ich wette, wir schaffen nicht eines!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Curry? Ja ist auch drin. Aber nur ein bisschen. Wusste nicht dass man das so rausgeschmeckt hat.


Man hat es ja auch nicht richtig rausgeschmeckt. Ich habe lange gebraucht bis ich es identifiziert hatte. Aber genau das ist die Kunst beim Kochen, dass man kein Gewürz rausschmeckt. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Schön, dass ihr euch einig seid!
> 
> Ist vielleicht besser, wenn es auch etwas anderes als Sushi und Kuchen gibt! ...
> 
> Das andere nehme ich jetzt mal nicht als Frage, war ja auch kein Fragezeichen dahinter. Ansonsten: Klar!


Ich vergeß die Fragezeichen so gerne.  
Heute hab ich Handtüscher auf einen Karton geschrieben.  .....wie Küsche


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Almut und ich wären auch dabei,...
> 
> ... wir nehmen das Sushi, also bringt Euch lieber selbst was zu Essen mit


   Probieren möchte ich aber mal.


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Heute hab ich Handtüscher auf einen Karton geschrieben.  .....wie Küsche



Und, hat jemand den Karton als Handtusch benutzt?


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich werde zwei Filets bestellen und ich wette, wir schaffen nicht eines!



bestellt!


----------



## Arachne (31. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Almut und ich wären auch dabei,...
> ...



 Sag` nicht, dass ich Dich nicht gewarnt hätte!


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> bestellt!



Und wir schaffen beide.


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und, hat jemand den Karton als Handtusch benutzt?



 Scherzkeks


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2008)

So, ich geh mal in die Kiste.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Und wir schaffen beide.



Almut und ich könnten Dich dann Samstag abend mitnehmen zu Gerdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich werde zwei Filets bestellen und ich wette, wir schaffen nicht eines!



Die Wette gilt!


----------



## wondermike (31. Januar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Man hat es ja auch nicht richtig rausgeschmeckt. Ich habe lange gebraucht bis ich es identifiziert hatte. Aber genau das ist die Kunst beim Kochen, dass man kein Gewürz rausschmeckt.



Aber diesmal tu' ich Wasabi rein, damit er zum Sushi passt.


----------



## caroka (31. Januar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Almut und ich könnten Dich dann Samstag abend mitnehmen zu Gerdi


Wir telefonieren diesbezüglich nochmal. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Aber diesmal tu' ich Wasabi rein, damit er zum Sushi passt.



Was ist Wasabi?  Mist jetzt kann ich nicht mitlachen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2008)

Zu Wasabi: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasabi

GN8


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

Würde ja kommen, aber leider ist Schneefall angesagt und dann gibt es da so den ein oder anderen Berg der gerne befahren werden möchte ...... Aber sonst müsste der Gerd ja noch ein 3tes Filet bestellen


----------



## mzaskar (31. Januar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hängen da so heiße Mädels rum?



Auch 



Arachne schrieb:


> Halt Dich zurück!  Viel Spaß!



Immer bin doch gut erzogen....achja vergass es war ja "schmutziger Donnerstag" 



wahltho schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach mit frischen Socken


zum Gück bin ich da nicht dabei 



wondermike schrieb:


> Die Wette gilt!



Denke mal das schafft ihr  


so nun mal hüpf in die Kiste ..... die kalte ... brrrrrr warum ist da niemand der die anwärmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2008)

moin !

heute gut windig. möge der rückenwind mit euch sein


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2008)

blablabla systemumstellung blablablubber kann bitte jemand um 7:00 in der firma sein blablabla um mit dem mann von der ****com den router hardwaremäßig blablablalba umzukonfigurieren........HALLO IHR TELEKOMIKER ICH SITZE HIER UND WARTE AUF EUCH SCHNARCHSÄCKE. so auf verdacht mal den dvd um nachtschlafende zeit hierherschicken um dann selbst erstmal in aller ruhe auszuschlafen


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2008)

Moin moin, 

wie wird das Wetter heute?

Sollte es heute so ab 14 Uhr nicht regnen ist 'ne Tour angesagt.  Hat jemand Lust?  ...........und Zeit?


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Februar 2008)

einen wunder schönen guten Morgen!
*zufaul zum lesen*


Sonnatg Tour?
wann WO?


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> blablabla systemumstellung blablablubber kann bitte jemand um 7:00 in der firma sein blablabla um mit dem mann von der ****com den router hardwaremäßig blablablalba umzukonfigurieren........HALLO IHR TELEKOMIKER ICH SITZE HIER UND WARTE AUF EUCH SCHNARCHSÄCKE. so auf verdacht mal den dvd um nachtschlafende zeit hierherschicken um dann selbst erstmal in aller ruhe auszuschlafen



Ich komm vorbei und wir machen sie zusammen platt.   Da hab ich noch 'ne Rechnung offen.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich komm vorbei und wir machen sie zusammen platt.   Da hab ich noch 'ne Rechnung offen.



Rechnung hatte ich auch mal offen mit denen, da liessen sie aber nicht mit sich spassen


----------



## wissefux (1. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Da hab ich noch 'ne Rechnung offen.



 net gut. rechnungen an die telekom sollte man schon bezahlen


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Rechnung hatte ich auch mal offen mit denen, da liessen sie aber nicht mit sich spassen





wissefux schrieb:


> net gut. rechnungen an die telekom sollte man schon bezahlen



   So war das doch nicht gemeint.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2008)

Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> blablabla systemumstellung blablablubber kann bitte jemand um 7:00 in der firma sein blablabla um mit dem mann von der ****com den router hardwaremäßig blablablalba umzukonfigurieren........HALLO IHR TELEKOMIKER ICH SITZE HIER UND WARTE AUF EUCH SCHNARCHSÄCKE. so auf verdacht mal den dvd um nachtschlafende zeit hierherschicken um dann selbst erstmal in aller ruhe auszuschlafen



Mein Gott jetzt stell Dich nicht so an, betrachte das Frühaufstehen heute einfach mal als Übung für die nahende Zukunft


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott jetzt stell Dich nicht so an, betrachte das Frühaufstehen heute einfach mal als Übung für die nahende Zukunft


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Februar 2008)

ich mach mich mal
tschöö


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott jetzt stell Dich nicht so an, betrachte das Frühaufstehen heute einfach mal als Übung für die nahende Zukunft



ich stell mich nicht an! ich reg mich auf. im übrigen geht es jetzt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> im übrigen geht es jetzt.



 Hast Du in Deinem Alter etwa schon Probleme damit?


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2008)

Servus,

whow, ihr wart heute Morgen ja schon richtig aktiv! 

Ich auch, ich war bis vorhin in der Küche. Ergebnis: eine Kiste weniger, Kk im Backofen, Spülmaschine läuft, Frühstück.  Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, jede Baustelle in Bearbeitung eröffnet mehrere neue Baustellen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich auch, ich war bis vorhin in der Küche. Ergebnis: eine Kiste weniger, Kk im Backofen, Spülmaschine läuft, Frühstück.  Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, jede Baustelle in Bearbeitung eröffnet mehrere neue Baustellen...



Na dann bedank' Dich mal für das Schei$$wetter draussen , das es Dir schliesslich ermöglicht, Dich völlig auf Deine Baustellen zu fokussieren


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na dann bedank' Dich mal für das Schei$$wetter draussen , das es Dir schliesslich ermöglicht, Dich völlig auf Deine Baustellen zu fokussieren



Ja, toll... Werde aber sowieso nochmal raus müssen. War zwar gestern Abend ein zweites Mal einkaufen, habe da aber keinen Schichtkäse bekommen. Wollte eigentlich einen zweiten Kk backen. - Ich glaub`, ich schau mal nach dem ersten!


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> .... - Ich glaub`, ich schau mal nach dem ersten!



War genau der richtige Zeitpunkt, den Backofen auszuschalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2008)

Ich sitz nicht auf dem Bike.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich sitz nicht auf dem Bike.



Warum nur?


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> War genau der richtige Zeitpunkt, den Backofen auszuschalten.



Der Kuchen ist fertig? Kaffee?
Da würde ich doch glatt mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum nur?



Pussy  Mein Schutzblech ist doch wech.


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Der Kuchen ist fertig? Kaffee?
> Da würde ich doch glatt mal vorbeischauen.



ok, komm nur: Tür und Fenster sind verrammelt!  Da ich ja noch einen zweiten Kk produzieren will wäre zwar genug davon da, ich brauche jedoch jede mögliche Minute hier einen Trampelpfad zur Sitzgelegenheit (hoffentlich werden es noch ein/zwei) frei zu räumen und frei geräumten Staub weg zu schaufeln...


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, komm nur: Tür und Fenster sind verrammelt!  Da ich ja noch einen zweiten Kk produzieren will wäre zwar genug davon da, ich brauche jedoch jede mögliche Minute hier einen Trampelpfad zur Sitzgelegenheit (hoffentlich werden es noch ein/zwei) frei zu räumen und frei geräumten Staub weg zu schaufeln...



Naja, ich hätte Dir ja auch geholfen, aber wer nicht will der hat schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2008)

ei gude wie!

siffwetter da draussen


----------



## frax061a (1. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude wie!
> 
> siffwetter da draussen



jep, haste recht. samstag bis montag soll es allerdings trocken bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> jep, haste recht. samstag bis montag soll es allerdings trocken bleiben.



To be precise: "... soll es wieder trocken werden"

Denn es ist ja leider erstmal wieder ziemlich nass draussen


----------



## frax061a (1. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> To be precise: "... soll es wieder trocken werden"
> 
> Denn es ist ja leider erstmal wieder ziemlich nass draussen



oder so.  

@all:
tour am sonntag steht noch?


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> oder so.
> 
> @all:
> tour am sonntag steht noch?


für mich nich, geh snowbarden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2008)

hier schneits grad


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Februar 2008)

guuude


----------



## Maggo (1. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> oder so.
> 
> @all:
> tour am sonntag steht noch?



zum thema tour am sonntag hier meine vorgehensweise. wie ihr ja wißt hab ich euch alle ganz doll lieb und bin bei zwei parallel angebotenen touren immer sehr unschlüssig ob ich nun plauscher oder freireiter bin . aufgrund der akuten lust auf möglichst unwegsames gelände und uphill im schneckentempo habe ich mich für die headbangervariante am sonntag entschieden. ich hoffe da fühlt sich nun NIEMAND!!! links liegen gelassen.


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> zum thema tour am sonntag hier meine vorgehensweise. wie ihr ja wißt hab ich euch alle ganz doll lieb und bin bei zwei parallel angebotenen touren immer sehr unschlüssig ob ich nun plauscher oder freireiter bin . aufgrund der akuten lust auf möglichst unwegsames gelände und uphill im schneckentempo habe ich mich für die headbangervariante am sonntag entschieden. ich hoffe da fühlt sich nun NIEMAND!!! links liegen gelassen.



ei, na stell dich ma net an


----------



## Racing Pit (1. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Pussy  Mein Schutzblech ist doch wech.



schutzbleche sin doch was für warmduscher
genauso wie bremsen, schaltung und der ganze unnütze kram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Naja, ich hätte Dir ja auch geholfen, aber wer nicht will der hat schon.



Da hätte ich viel zu viel Angst vor einem Erlebnis wie letztens.  Hier sieht es gerade schlimmer denn je aus...  Dabei hab` ich noch drei große und zwei kleine Kartons ausgeräumt!  Oder vielleicht auch gerade deshalb!  Trotzdem glaube ich mehr Land zu sehen, als ich mir vorgestern erhoffte.


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ei, na stell dich ma net an



Wirst Du links liegen gelassen, oder bist Du auch mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs?


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2008)

Racing Pit schrieb:


> schutzbleche sin doch was für warmduscher
> genauso wie bremsen, schaltung und der ganze unnütze kram


Wenn ich mir Dein Avatar so anschaue, siehst Du nicht gerade aus wie ein Minimalist. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Da hätte ich viel zu viel Angst vor einem Erlebnis wie letztens.  Hier sieht es gerade schlimmer denn je aus...  Dabei hab` ich noch drei große und zwei kleine Kartons ausgeräumt!  Oder vielleicht auch gerade deshalb!  Trotzdem glaube ich mehr Land zu sehen, als ich mir vorgestern erhoffte.


War ich Mittelpunkt solch eines Erlebnisses. Kann nicht sein.  



Arachne schrieb:


> Wirst Du links liegen gelassen, oder bist Du auch mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs?


Der HKN weiß vllt. noch, dass ein Bike zwei Räder hat.............*duckunwech*


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2008)

kann hier einer was über einen Amarone della Valpolicella (Rotwein) sagen?


----------



## Racing Pit (1. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Dein Avatar so anschaue, siehst Du nicht gerade aus wie ein Minimalist.



*verdammt*(schnell hinter vorgehaltener hand) wieso verrate ich mich immer durch diesen doofen avatar!
spaß beiseite: die fahrrad kuriere in den großen städten wie new york un london fahren auch in dem chaos ohne bremse nur mit starrnabe, und die haben ne eigene wm! die hättens eigentlich am nötigsten gut ausgestattet rad zu fahren und nicht wie die bahnradprofis


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> kann hier einer was über einen Amarone della Valpolicella (Rotwein) sagen?



Hier kannst Du nachlesen.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> kann hier einer was über einen Amarone della Valpolicella (Rotwein) sagen?



Ja

oder nein

das ist hier die Frage 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amarone

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=de-de&q=Amarone+della+Valpolicella&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Viel Spass


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2008)

Racing Pit schrieb:


> *verdammt*(schnell hinter vorgehaltener hand) wieso verrate ich mich immer durch diesen doofen avatar!
> spaß beiseite: die fahrrad kuriere in den großen städten wie new york un london fahren auch in dem chaos ohne bremse nur mit starrnabe, und die haben ne eigene wm! die hättens eigentlich am nötigsten gut ausgestattet rad zu fahren und nicht wie die bahnradprofis



Die sind eben gut drauf  .....die Kuriere


----------



## frax061a (1. Februar 2008)

ok, das wetter wird ja anscheinend gut werde.

Also ich werde dann auf jeden Fall fahren, wenn jemand Lust hat er sich ja bei mir melden.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racing Pit (1. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die sind eben gut drauf  .....die Kuriere



und lebensmüde sind se auch


----------



## Zilli (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,


Maggo schrieb:


> zum thema tour am sonntag hier meine vorgehensweise. wie ihr ja wißt hab ich euch alle ganz doll lieb und bin bei zwei parallel angebotenen touren immer sehr unschlüssig ob ich nun plauscher oder freireiter bin . aufgrund der akuten lust auf möglichst unwegsames gelände und uphill im schneckentempo habe ich mich für die headbangervariante am sonntag entschieden. ich hoffe da fühlt sich nun NIEMAND!!! links liegen gelassen.


hmmmm.... mir geht's genauso und ich hätte es auch nicht anders ausdrücken können. Ich hoffe auf Euer Verständnis; z.Z. bin ich bergauf eh wohl eher nur ne Bremse  (wobei mir auch klar ist, daß ggf. gewartet werden würde). 
Mir sinn ja nich aus de Welt   ...


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hier kannst Du nachlesen.



 Vielen Dank...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> zum thema tour am sonntag hier meine vorgehensweise. wie ihr ja wißt hab ich euch alle ganz doll lieb und bin bei zwei parallel angebotenen touren immer sehr unschlüssig ob ich nun plauscher oder freireiter bin . aufgrund der akuten lust auf möglichst unwegsames gelände und uphill im schneckentempo habe ich mich für die headbangervariante am sonntag entschieden. ich hoffe da fühlt sich nun NIEMAND!!! links liegen gelassen.



Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich jetzt so richtig krass von dir enttäuscht bin, du. Ich hab mich so drauf gefreut mal wieder mit dir zu fahren und dann sowas  ich fahr vermutlich eh nicht...zum einen Wetter, und daraus ergibt sich dann doppelt doof die Hohemark und auch sonst bin ich eher sehr unfit und durchs renovieren ziemlich eingeschränkt.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hier kannst Du nachlesen.



Zwei ****** ein Gedanke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> zum thema tour am sonntag hier meine vorgehensweise. wie ihr ja wißt hab ich euch alle ganz doll lieb und bin bei zwei parallel angebotenen touren immer sehr unschlüssig ob ich nun plauscher oder freireiter bin . aufgrund der akuten lust auf möglichst unwegsames gelände und uphill im schneckentempo habe ich mich für die headbangervariante am sonntag entschieden. ich hoffe da fühlt sich nun NIEMAND!!! links liegen gelassen.





frax061a schrieb:


> ok, das wetter wird ja anscheinend gut werde.
> 
> Also ich werde dann auf jeden Fall fahren, wenn jemand Lust hat er sich ja bei mir melden.
> 
> ...





Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hmmmm.... mir geht's genauso und ich hätte es auch nicht anders ausdrücken können. Ich hoffe auf Euer Verständnis; z.Z. bin ich bergauf eh wohl eher nur ne Bremse  (wobei mir auch klar ist, daß ggf. gewartet werden würde).
> Mir sinn ja nich aus de Welt   ...



Ok, gemäß derzeitigem Stand blieben dann für eine Tour am Sonntag derzeit übrig (sofern das Wetter mitspielt):

Patrick
Caro
Gerdi???
Wondermike???
wahltho

oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (1. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, gemäß derzeitigem Stand blieben dann für eine Tour am Sonntag derzeit übrig (sofern das Wetter mitspielt):
> 
> Patrick
> Caro
> ...



wenn das klappen würde wäre super, muss mir noch ein paar tipps abholen. Wie man genau eine FOX 36 Talas einstellt.


----------



## wondermike (1. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, gemäß derzeitigem Stand blieben dann für eine Tour am Sonntag derzeit übrig (sofern das Wetter mitspielt):
> 
> Patrick
> Caro
> ...



Aber hallo! Die ganzen Spalter können uns doch grad mal gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## wondermike (1. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> wenn das klappen würde wäre super, muss mir noch ein paar tipps abholen. Wie man genau eine FOX 36 Talas einstellt.



Du musst an den Rädchen rumdrehen, so lange bis sie gut federt. 

Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> wenn das klappen würde wäre super, muss mir noch ein paar tipps abholen. Wie man genau eine FOX 36 Talas einstellt.



Körpergewicht in der Tabelle nachschauen, entsprechend den Angaben Luft drauf und gut ist


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> wenn das klappen würde wäre super, muss mir noch ein paar tipps abholen. Wie man genau eine FOX 36 Talas einstellt.



 Wie, Du hast es schon???!!!


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Körpergewicht in der Tabelle nachschauen, entsprechend den Angaben Luft drauf und gut ist



Wenn es eine RC² ist, hast Du eine menge Möglichkeiten zum Einstellen...


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2008)

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich Sonntag mit euch fahren kann. Kommt auch auf den morgigen Tag drauf an...


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Der HKN weiß vllt. noch, dass ein Bike zwei Räder hat.............*duckunwech*



da hast du wohl recht meine beste caro...viel mehr weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr



Arachne schrieb:


> Wirst Du links liegen gelassen, oder bist Du auch mal wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs?



tja gute frage. mein rücken und bauch nervt mich immer noch und naja keine ahnung. seit november bin ich wohl nicht mehr gefahren. der sattel ist noch unten vom spielen bei mir im garten, ansonsten ist das nicht wirklich bewegt worden.

vielleicht fahre/schiebe ich ja am sonntag mit den spaltern. aber das muss ich sehen was mein bauch macht. alles doof zur zeit und dann noch zusätzlich die lust im keller. kommt quasi alles zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2008)

Servus hkn 

... und GN8 @All


----------



## frax061a (1. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie, Du hast es schon???!!!



Kann sein das ich heute in Offenbach in der Bikeschmiede war, aber genaueres siehst du am So..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ... aber das muss ich sehen was mein bauch macht. alles doof zur zeit und dann noch zusätzlich die lust im keller. kommt quasi alles zusammen



übel! 

Gute Besserung an Bauch, Rücken und Laune!


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Servus hkn
> 
> ... und GN8 @All


 gude wahltho und natürlich angenehme bettruhe


----------



## habkeinnick (1. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> übel!
> 
> Gute Besserung an Bauch, Rücken und Laune!



danke, mal schauen. wenn so bleibt mal wieder am montag zum doc...aber eigentlich will ich ja garkeine diagnose. toll wäre es, wenn es einfach wieder weg  wäre


----------



## caroka (1. Februar 2008)

Racing Pit schrieb:


> und lebensmüde sind se auch


Sind wir das nicht alle?  Man muß nur wissen wo die eigenen Grenzen sind. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank...


Gerne 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Zwei ****** ein Gedanke


Du auch? 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, gemäß derzeitigem Stand blieben dann für eine Tour am Sonntag derzeit übrig (sofern das Wetter mitspielt):
> 
> Patrick
> Caro
> ...


 Ich hoffe, dass nichts dazwischen kommt. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Aber hallo! Die ganzen Spalter können uns doch grad mal gestohlen bleiben.


Genau, die sollen doch so langweilig durch den Wald hopsen.  



wondermike schrieb:


> Du musst an den Rädchen rumdrehen, so lange bis sie gut federt.
> 
> Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte.


   



habkeinnick schrieb:


> da hast du wohl recht meine beste caro...viel mehr weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du liest Dich aber gar nicht gut.  

GN8


----------



## Arachne (1. Februar 2008)

Hab`s übrigens raus bekommen: Ist ein Rosinenwein...


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> da hast du wohl recht meine beste caro...viel mehr weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Frühling kommt bestimmt irgendwann ... dann wird es auch wieder etwas mit der Lust ...... Hoffentlich versteht das jetzt niemand falsch


----------



## wondermike (1. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab`s übrigens raus bekommen: Ist ein Rosinenwein...



Urgh. Ich hoffe doch, morgen gibt's auch noch was anderes.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2008)

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang 









Alles Gute


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2008)

Wer das besondere sucht ....

http://www.schmolke-carbon.de/carbon/images/runde_tasse_gr.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Februar 2008)

mist nur zweiter. 



lieber gerd, 

von mir und auch im namen meiner süßen nur die besten geburtstagswünsche für dich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















treibs nicht zu wild, du weißt ja wie das ist bei leuten in deinem alter.


----------



## caroka (2. Februar 2008)

.....Dritter 

  Happy Bithday mein LIEBER    

Allen Anderen einen schönen guten Morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2008)

... Vierter ...

... Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von Almut und mir


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Februar 2008)

fünfter 
gerd, 




auch von mir alles alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!





P.S. an der Tour am Sonntag wäre ich auch evtl. dabei
wie viel uhr wo`?


----------



## frax061a (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo Gerd,

auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag. Auf das alle deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen(und das deren Lieferzeit net immer 2 Monate sind ).

Genieß den Tag

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## frax061a (2. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> P.S. an der Tour am Sonntag wäre ich auch evtl. dabei
> wie viel uhr wo`?




p.s.: --bikerider--, über eine Uhrzeit wurde noch nicht gesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezler (2. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen und auch von mir


----------



## wissefux (2. Februar 2008)

glückwunsch !


----------



## wondermike (2. Februar 2008)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Gerdi, altes Haus!!!*


----------



## Arachne (2. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen! 

Und vielen, vielen Dank!!


----------



## Arachne (2. Februar 2008)

Kann es sein, dass es da draußen regnet? Früher beschäftigten wir uns zu dieser Jahreszeit mit Schneeballschlachten...

Mittlerweile kann ich sagen: noch ein/zwei Tage mit ein/zwei Helfern und die Wohnung wäre wenigstens halbwegs begehbar...


----------



## Breezler (2. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es da draußen regnet? Früher beschäftigten wir uns zu dieser Jahreszeit mit Schneeballschlachten...
> 
> Mittlerweile kann ich sagen: noch ein/zwei Tage mit ein/zwei Helfern und die Wohnung wäre wenigstens halbwegs begehbar...



Also in Orschel hats heut morgen bei Abfahrt geschneit. War so um ca. 08.00 Uhr


----------



## Friendlyman (2. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> *Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Gerdi, altes Haus!!!*



Lieber Gerd von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Wolfgang


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Februar 2008)

Alles Gute für das Geburtstagskind!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Viel Spaß mit und Glück im neuen Lebensjahr!


----------



## Arachne (2. Februar 2008)

auch euch vielen Dank!


----------



## Arachne (2. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer das besondere sucht ....
> 
> http://www.schmolke-carbon.de/carbon/images/runde_tasse_gr.JPG



Geil!!!  Zumindest von der Optik und vielleicht auch vom Kultstatus her!  Für meinen Tee würde ich aber wahrscheinlich lieber weiterhin meine Tee-Schalen und -Tassen verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2008)

preislich kaum ein Unterschied 

So ich mach mal Frühstück


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> p.s.: --bikerider--, über eine Uhrzeit wurde noch nicht gesprochen.



nenn mich iggi.. 
is leichter


----------



## Arachne (2. Februar 2008)

Ich auch (Frühstück)!  Hab` ich einen Kohldampf...

Vier Tassen Reis sind fertig und die beiden Lachsfilets haben den Laden verlassen!  Wenn die keinen gehabt hätten,...


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2008)

dann hättest du noch mal schnell Angeln gehen müssen


----------



## Zilli (2. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ....
> Mittlerweile kann ich sagen: noch ein/zwei Tage mit ein/zwei Helfern und die Wohnung wäre wenigstens halbwegs begehbar...



Soll ich einen Container bestellen ?  Sach bescheid; am besten Freitag spätnachmittags anfangen und dann Samstag bis 12:00 beim Bauhof gewesen sein.









Alles am Biken 











Ach jo 
(Letzter ?)


 Alles Gute zu *Deinem* Tag und beste Gesundheit (sacht man doch so langsam in unserer "Liga")  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







​


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Soll ich einen Container bestellen ?  Sach bescheid; am besten Freitag spätnachmittags anfangen und dann Samstag bis 12:00 beim Bauhof gewesen sein.



 War auch mein erster Gedanke 



Zilli schrieb:


> Alles am Biken



Schon fertisch gemacht 



Zilli schrieb:


> Ach jo
> (Letzter ?)



Sieht wohl so aus


----------



## Zilli (2. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...Vier Tassen Reis sind fertig und die beiden Lachsfilets haben den Laden verlassen!  Wenn die keinen gehabt hätten,...


ab wann ???


----------



## wondermike (2. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Alles am Biken



Schon wieder da. Bin grade am Nudelsalat backen.


----------



## caroka (2. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schon wieder da. Bin grade am Nudelsalat backen.



Mit Wasabi?  


Ab 450hm fing heute eine andere Welt an. Es war wunderschön und die Abfahrt saukalt.  Bin aber froh gefahren zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2008)

Möchte ein Bild vom Käsekuchen 


War heute faul, nur Hausarbeit, Wäsche und Einkaufen.... Dafür geht es morgen sehr früh in den Schnee 

Feiert schön und viel Spass nach "dem grossen Kanton"


----------



## caroka (2. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Möchte ein Bild vom Käsekuchen
> 
> 
> War heute faul, nur Hausarbeit, Wäsche und Einkaufen.... Dafür geht es morgen sehr früh in den Schnee
> ...



Werden wir haben


----------



## frax061a (2. Februar 2008)

geiles wetter heute nachmittag. hab dem Fritzz mal die nähere Umgebung gezeigt. Echt    .

*Wie sieht es aus mit morgen? Wann wollen uns morgen treffen?usw.?*


----------



## caroka (2. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> geiles wetter heute nachmittag. hab dem Fritzz mal die nähere Umgebung gezeigt. Echt    .
> 
> *Wie sieht es aus mit morgen? Wann wollen uns morgen treffen?usw.?*



Wir wissen es noch nicht.  Schau morgen nochmal rein. Früher als 11:00 Uhr wird es nicht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Februar 2008)

so, dann will ich auch mal:

alles gute Gerd und viel Spass beim feiern mit deinen Lieben 

bis gleich


----------



## Arachne (2. Februar 2008)

Kann jemand Eßstäbchen mitbringen?! Ich find meine nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (2. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir wissen es noch nicht.  Schau morgen nochmal rein. Früher als 11:00 Uhr wird es nicht.



ok, schaue dann morgen nochmal rein


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kann jemand Eßstäbchen mitbringen?! Ich find meine nicht...



Schau mal in deinen Kisten nach


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2008)

aahh der Koch klingelt, Essen ist fertig .... Mahlzeit


----------



## Arachne (3. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schau mal in deinen Kisten nach



Irgendwie echt seltsam, das andere Zeug aus dem Schrank ist da, aber die Stäbchen...  Naja, ging auch so! 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass tatsächlich ein komplettes Filet weggeputzt wird.  Vielen Dank nochmal an alle die mit dafür sorgten, dass auch die nicht Sushi Esser etwas abbekommen haben!!


----------



## habkeinnick (3. Februar 2008)

ups dann von mir noch schnell nachträglich herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag lieber gerd.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgten Kinners.....hoffe ihr habt keine dicken Köpfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin 

Vielen herzlichen Dank von Almut und mir für die gelungene Einladung an Gerdi


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

guten morgen!!


wegen der tour heute... wisst ihr schon wo ihr langfahrt...?
würde dann alleine mal in hochtaunus fahren mit der hoffnung euch zu treffen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

50


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wegen der tour heute... wisst ihr schon wo ihr langfahrt...?



Nein, bisher noch keinen Plan, ich persönlich würde wegen der Kälte und des zu erwartenden Ausflügleransturms auch lieber weiter unten (Staufen, Rossert, etc...) bleiben und das Hochtaunusgebiet heute meiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (3. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, bisher noch keinen Plan, ich persönlich würde wegen der Kälte und des zu erwartenden Ausflügleransturms auch lieber weiter unten (Staufen, Rossert, etc...) bleiben und das Hochtaunusgebiet heute meiden



solange genug trails dabei sind...
wieviel uhr soll es den werden, wenn es klappt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> solange genug trails dabei sind...
> wieviel uhr soll es den werden, wenn es klappt?



13:00 Uhr fbh,

bisher:

Wondermike, Caro und ich

Gerd klang gestern noch sehr unsicher, iggi will eher direkt im HT rumturnen.

Zur Wetterlage: Gestern war ab ca. 500/550hm geschlossenen Schneedecke und Winterlandschaft...


----------



## Arachne (3. Februar 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ups dann von mir noch schnell nachträglich herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag lieber gerd.


Danke! 


mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgten Kinners.....hoffe ihr habt keine dicken Köpfen


Naja... 


wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> Vielen herzlichen Dank von Almut und mir für die gelungene Einladung an Gerdi


Super gerne, vielen Dank, dass ihr alle da wart!  

Habe mittlerweile schon wieder einmal durch Wohnzimmer/Küche/Flur gewischt: War notwendig...


----------



## Arachne (3. Februar 2008)

Oh, guten Morgen natürlich!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

also ich würde auch mit um den staufen fahrn...
weis nur nicht ob ich 13 uhr fnh schaffe
13:30 oder sogar 14:00 irgentwo da oben im wald wäre mir lieber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe mittlerweile schon wieder einmal durch Wohnzimmer/Küche/Flur gewischt: War notwendig...



Haben wir uns etwas so schweinisch benommen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> solange genug trails dabei sind...



Nur damit die Erwartungshaltung bei allen Beteiligten ist: Das ist für meinen persönlichen Geschmack nicht die Wetterlage, wo ich es so richtig auf Trails krachen lasse


----------



## Arachne (3. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Haben wir uns etwas so schweinisch benommen?



Nein, nein, nein!   Eure Karte hatte wesentlich Schlimmeres angedroht...


----------



## frax061a (3. Februar 2008)

ok, werde dann auch um 13Uhr in Fischbach sein. Wenn ich mich nicht verfahre. 
Gehe mal von den üblichen Treffpunkt aus.

Fährt noch jemand über Hofheim nach Fischbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (3. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> ...
> Fährt noch jemand über Hofheim nach Fischbach?



Weiß immer noch nicht, ob ich mich aufrappeln kann...


----------



## wondermike (3. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß immer noch nicht, ob ich mich aufrappeln kann...



Na los, runter vom Sofa! Wenn ich meinen ALlerwertesten in Bewegung setzen kann, kannst Du das auch!


----------



## frax061a (3. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß immer noch nicht, ob ich mich aufrappeln kann...



ok...du machst es aber spannend. 
fahre um 11:30 hier in Eddersheim los, also wäre ich ca. 12:00 am türmchen?!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

ich bin raus
 wünsch euch viel spaß!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Weiß immer noch nicht, ob ich mich aufrappeln kann...



Offen gesagt habe ich heute auch leichte Motivationsprobleme


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

http://www.taunus.info/neues/webcam/  *sabber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Offen gesagt habe ich heute auch leichte Motivationsprobleme



Ich auch. Aber da müssen wir jetzt durch.


----------



## caroka (3. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,

geniales Wetter draußen.  Ich bin mir sicher. Das wird ein g**ler Tag.


----------



## wondermike (3. Februar 2008)

So, ich fahr dann mal los. Bis gleich.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Maggo (3. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> geniales Wetter draußen.  Ich bin mir sicher. Das wird ein g**ler Tag.



du hast so unglaublich recht. der tag war extrem geil. der hochtaunus hat sich heute on seiner schönsten seite gezeigt. strahlend blauer himmel, wunderschön pulvriger schnee und trotz wirklich viel rummel durch allerlei familienwanderungen tolle trails. ich bin heut erstmals die weiße mauer auf ner geschlossenen schneedecke gefahren. prädikat empfehlenswert. die einzigen schlüpfrigen stellen gabs auf den festgetrampelten wabs


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> du hast so unglaublich recht. der tag war extrem geil. der hochtaunus hat sich heute on seiner schönsten seite gezeigt. strahlend blauer himmel, wunderschön pulvriger schnee und trotz wirklich viel rummel durch allerlei familienwanderungen tolle trails. ich bin heut erstmals die weiße mauer auf ner geschlossenen schneedecke gefahren. prädikat empfehlenswert. die einzigen schlüpfrigen stellen gabs auf den festgetrampelten wabs



moin
war ebenfalls im hochtaunus  
top 
war richtig schön


----------



## thto (3. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4446687&postcount=8408


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

25


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

24


----------



## Maggo (3. Februar 2008)

iss ja gut. ich mach mit. wo sind wir stehengeblieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Februar 2008)

thto schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4446687&postcount=8408



schöne bilder. beii uns wars trotzdem toller


----------



## Maggo (3. Februar 2008)

wasn jetzzzz??? auf der lauer liegen bringt noch nichts.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wasn jetzzzz??? auf der lauer liegen bringt noch nichts.



alter ich hab was gefuttert...


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

und jetzt geh ich kurz duschen


----------



## thto (3. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> schöne bilder. beii uns wars trotzdem toller



sehr schön


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2008)

thto schrieb:


> sehr schön



nicht sehr schön, 
es war schöner!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

yeah... zur zeit bin ich 2. ausm team 
nur wie lange noch??


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

15


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

keiner da


----------



## caroka (3. Februar 2008)

thto schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4446687&postcount=8408


Neroberg und Platte  Bei uns war es aber am schönsten 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> yeah... zur zeit bin ich 2. ausm team
> nur wie lange noch??


NIcht mehr lange  


--bikerider-- schrieb:


> keiner da


Doch ich. Auf gehts......uich will auch mal wieder en k.


----------



## caroka (3. Februar 2008)

Mensch war das Wetter heute doll.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2008)

ich seh lustig aus


----------



## caroka (3. Februar 2008)

Wir sind nur 25 km gefahren.


----------



## caroka (3. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich seh lustig aus



Gehst Du auf en Kostümball.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

na denn mal los


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2008)

nein 

ich hab renoviert


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

um ca 3 urh stand unten am roten Kreuz die verkehrswacht.. un die ham keine autos mehr aufn fedli gelassen 
da gings heut richtig ab


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2008)

wird ja schon spannend hier...


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

lalala


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2008)




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

und...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2008)

graue Haare wie ein Opa habsch


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

wasn fettes Brot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2008)

der iggi hats geknackt


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

endlich!!
wie was das doch gleich mit dem blinden huhn und dem Korn


----------



## frax061a (3. Februar 2008)

Hey,
Bike wieder sauber, ich totall müde, nun heißt es nur noch Sofa.*War wirklich ein super Tour heute. Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht mit euch.* 
Allerdings war ich am Ende platt das ich nur noch in die Aral reinwollte und Zucker kaufen(1Flasche Cola/ 1 Powerrade/ Twix und ein Croissant). Danach ging es mir wieder ehrheblich besser, der Matsch und das Bike haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Hoffe ihr hatte noch Spaß und vorallem gutes Essen. Ich hatte Schnitzel  , Freundin hat brav gekocht.  
Gruß und schönen Abend noch, freue mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Tour.
Patrick


----------



## caroka (3. Februar 2008)

Also echt, erst geht es hier total langsam ab und dann macht Ihr 's einfach während ich mir die Bilder von den Freireitern anschau.  
Ich wär auch mal wieder dran.  

Kresi cool schaust aus.


----------



## caroka (3. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> Hey,
> Bike wieder sauber, ich totall müde, nun heißt es nur noch Sofa.*War wirklich ein super Tour heute. Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht mit euch.*
> Allerdings war ich am Ende platt das ich nur noch in die Aral reinwollte und Zucker kaufen(1Flasche Cola/ 1 Powerrade/ Twix und ein Croissant). Danach ging es mir wieder ehrheblich besser, der Matsch und das Bike haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.
> Hoffe ihr hatte noch Spaß und vorallem gutes Essen. Ich hatte Schnitzel  , Freundin hat brav gekocht.
> ...



Ich dachte es mir schon, dass Du Dir an der Tanke erst mal Kalos besorgst. 

Essen war lecker.  Der Koch hat brav gekocht.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Februar 2008)

Hey frax,
stell doch mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Neuerwerb in dein Fotoalbum


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> geniales Wetter draußen.  Ich bin mir sicher. Das wird ein g**ler Tag.



Aber Caro was eine Wortwahl *Kopfschüttel* 

Bei mir war heute auch sehr g**l - 5000 hm vernichtet und das grösstenteils im Powder, fern ab von den Pisten ..... richtig gut 

Meine Schenkel brennen immer noch


----------



## caroka (3. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber Caro was eine Wortwahl *Kopfschüttel*
> 
> Bei mir war heute auch sehr g**l - 5000 hm vernichtet und das grösstenteils im Powder, fern ab von den Pisten ..... richtig gut
> 
> Meine Schenkel brennen immer noch



Ja, hab ich nur in bester Erinnerung. Lautlos durch weißes Pulver gleiten. *träum*


----------



## frax061a (3. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hey frax,
> stell doch mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Neuerwerb in dein Fotoalbum



morgen stell ich welche rein, muss zugeben das ich noch keine gemacht habe. 
Fahre morgen dann extra mal kurz raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racing Pit (3. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei mir war heute auch sehr g**l - 5000 hm vernichtet



 du hast sie einfach so kaputt gemacht? du schwein!


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2008)

Racing Pit schrieb:


> du hast sie einfach so kaputt gemacht? du schwein!



mit wonne und einem Jauchzen auf den Lippen


----------



## Arachne (3. Februar 2008)

Puh, bin auch super platt...

Auf manchen Trails hattest Du abwechselnd gefrorene und matschige Stellen. Du wußtest vorher nicht, was Dich erwartet...  War insgesamt total toll!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2008)

War 'ne sehr schöne Tour mit einem netten Après-Biken


----------



## wondermike (3. Februar 2008)

So, auch wieder da. Bis jetzt bin ich noch nicht auf dem Sofa eingeratzt aber lang kann es nicht mehr dauern. War jedenfalls richtig klasse heute. Anstrengend aber schön. Nur das Essen hätte ruhig ein bisschen schärfer sein können.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Februar 2008)

icke geh mal pennen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Februar 2008)

ich geh auch ma penn  gn8


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2008)

moin ...
... und wieder ne k-frage verpasst  

momentan klappt einfach gar nix biketechnisch gesehen  
heute früh hat meine mirage gestreikt. zum glück hab ich ja noch die not-led-funzel aufm helm. aber das taugt echt nix. den einzigen heruntergefallenen ast auf dem weg nach höchst hab ich natürlich erwischt, weil ich ihn gar nicht erst gesehen habe. glück im unglück, dass nix weiter passiert ist ...

ich habs grad sowas von satt  

hat einer schon die neue sigma im einsatz ? taugt das ding mal was ? oder muß ich doch mal mein konto für ne ordentliche lupine überziehen


----------



## Maggo (4. Februar 2008)

gude fux.

ich denke das ist ne glaubensfrage. für mich würde sich ne lupine nicht lohnen, wenn du hingegen wirklich oft mit dem rad zur a**** fährst wäre es doch ne überlegung wert. kannst ja mal ausrechnen wie oft du nicht mit dem auto fahren müßtest damit sich das teil bezahlt gemacht hat.


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2008)

ich fahre jährlich > 3000 km mit dem rad zur a*****, im letzten jahr fast 3700 km. fast täglich brauche ich licht, da ich recht früh unterwegs bin. nur im sommer gibts wenige wochen, wo ich ohne licht auskomme ...


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2008)

Moin Kinners 

Kann ich mal neue Beine bekommen 

Rad oder ÖPNV 

Meteoschweiz sagt: [...] stellenweise vereisender Regen nicht ausgeschlossen. [...]


----------



## Maggo (4. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich fahre jährlich > 3000 km mit dem rad zur a*****, im letzten jahr fast 3700 km. fast täglich brauche ich licht, da ich recht früh unterwegs bin. nur im sommer gibts wenige wochen, wo ich ohne licht auskomme ...



also, wenn du das den gesparten sprit und verschleißkosten deines wagens gegenüberstellst ist die frage doch geklärt oder? es muss ja keine betty sein, von den gasentladungsmodellen würde ich allerdings die finger lassen. das thema ist überholt.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> also, wenn du das den gesparten sprit und verschleißkosten deines wagens gegenüberstellst ist die frage doch geklärt oder? es muss ja keine betty sein, von den gasentladungsmodellen würde ich allerdings die finger lassen. das thema ist überholt.



Vorteil Lupine, du bekommst alles Einzel zu kaufen, sollte z.B. bei einem Crash mal etwas kaputt gehen....... Ich fahre eigentlich alles mit eine Pasubio ... ist zwar schon veraltet macht aber gut Licht ..... Für Notfälle habe ich noch einen kleine Ersatzakku einstecken.


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2008)

Morgen,

was für ein tolles Licht da draußen!


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2008)

Uuups, das tolle Licht war aber ein kurzes Schauspiel...


----------



## Maggo (4. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> was für ein tolles Licht da draußen!



ja,absolut geil. auf der einen seite hat dadurch das zur a**** fahren mehr spaß gemacht als sonst, andererseit isses schon doof sich durch o.g. so nen geilen tach vermiesen zu lassen. was solls, ich mach das beste draus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> was für ein tolles Licht da draußen!


 
Ist der WahlTho bei dir vorbei gefahren mit der Betty am Rad


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist der WahlTho bei dir vorbei gefahren mit der Betty am Rad



Moment, ich schau mal, ob ich `nen Sonnenbrand hab`...


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Februar 2008)

guten morgen!

Lenzhahn: stark bewölkt... leichter bis teils mäßig/starker schneefall

un eine kranker Radfahrer mehr


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guten morgen!
> 
> Lenzhahn: stark bewölkt... leichter bis teils mäßig/starker schneefall
> 
> un eine kranker Radfahrer mehr


 
Wie krank   du bist jung, du bist stark, Krankheit ist doch ein Fremdwort für dich


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie krank   du bist jung, du bist stark, Krankheit ist doch ein Fremdwort für dich



is ja auch nur ein bisschen husten  
spätestens morgen is das wieder weg... hoff ich


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is ja auch nur ein bisschen husten
> [....]


 
Und ich sach noch Bub, rauch keine 90er Havanna auf Lunge


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und ich sach noch Bub, rauch keine 90er Havanna auf Lunge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2008)

Mahlzeit Leute, alles Fit?


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2008)

juup, bis auf die Beine, die sind noch etwas störrisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guten morgen!
> 
> Lenzhahn: stark bewölkt... leichter bis teils mäßig/starker schneefall
> 
> un eine kranker Radfahrer mehr



Gute Besserung!  Besser Dich!

Nach gestern fühle ich mich auch krankhaft schlapp...


----------



## habkeinnick (4. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat einer schon die neue sigma im einsatz ? taugt das ding mal was ? oder muß ich doch mal mein konto für ne ordentliche lupine überziehen



servus fux, ich glaub der SK hat die Powerled, vielleicht auch schon die Black Version. Er hatte hier mal geschrieben das die ordentlich hell macht, nu weiß ich aber nicht ob er sie nur beim Highbike getestet hat oder selbst auf dem Bike hat.


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2008)

Habe mir jetzt mal die Daten von gestern angeschaut. Abzüglich meiner 9.7km und 145Hm Anfahrt (30min), sind wir 26km und über 800Hm in zweieinhalb Stunden gefahren. Das Vordertaunustypische Profil war bei den gestrigen Bodenverhältnisse ziemlich anstrengend!


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt mal die Daten von gestern angeschaut. Abzüglich meiner 9.7km und 145Hm Anfahrt (30min), sind wir 26km und über 800Hm in zweieinhalb Stunden gefahren. Das Vordertaunustypische Profil war bei den gestrigen Bodenverhältnisse ziemlich anstrengend!


 
Sauber sieht ja fast aus wie Berge


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sauber sieht ja fast aus wie Berge



 Sehr kleine, aber da machts die Anzahl!


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sehr kleine, aber da machts die Anzahl!


 
Ich sach nur die many hill show um Zürich 

http://www.bikeguide.ch/sport/zuerich/manyhill1.htm

Wenn du mal wieder im schönen Teil Europas weilst, können wir ja mal einen Teil gemeinsam fahren (die Fähre zwischen Meilen und Horgen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich sach nur die many hill show um Zürich
> 
> http://www.bikeguide.ch/sport/zuerich/manyhill1.htm
> 
> Wenn du mal wieder im schönen Teil Europas weilst, können wir ja mal einen Teil gemeinsam fahren (die Fähre zwischen Meilen und Horgen)



Abgemacht!!!


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2008)

@mzaskar: Kennst Du den Rossinli aus dem Züricher Oberland?

Was machst Du eigentlich Ende September/Anfang Oktober?  Warst Du mal auf der Freestyle?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Februar 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!



Moin CR!


----------



## frax061a (4. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt mal die Daten von gestern angeschaut. Abzüglich meiner 9.7km und 145Hm Anfahrt (30min), sind wir 26km und über 800Hm in zweieinhalb Stunden gefahren. Das Vordertaunustypische Profil war bei den gestrigen Bodenverhältnisse ziemlich anstrengend!



puh, dann hab ich ja über 1000hm gemacht. Deshalb war ich so platt, und wegen des Matsches. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so viel hm waren, hätte auf mehr km geschätzt.
Cool sowas mal zusehen.
Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit sowas zu machen ohne 150 für eine Tacho auszugeben? Sigma BC 2006??? VDO MC 1.0+??? Oder vielleicht ein anderer Tacho der sowas kann und nicht so teuer ist?


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> puh, dann hab ich ja über 1000hm gemacht. Deshalb war ich so platt, und wegen des Matsches. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so viel hm waren, hätte auf mehr km geschätzt.
> Cool sowas mal zusehen.
> Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit sowas zu machen ohne 150 für eine Tacho auszugeben? Sigma BC 2006??? VDO MC 1.0+??? Oder vielleicht ein anderer Tacho der sowas kann und nicht so teuer ist?



Ja!   Bei mir macht das mein Polar. gps-Geräte können das auch, sind aber noch teurer. Mit anderen Geräten habe ich leider keine Erfahrung. Wenn die von Dir genannten jedoch Höhenmeter aufnehmen und Du die Daten auf einen PC übertragen kannst, sollte das auch gehen. Vielleicht gibt es hier ja noch weitere Erfahrungen!?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Februar 2008)

Der MC kanns nicht, der hat zwar auch HM aber keine PC Schnittstelle.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Februar 2008)

Vom BC 2006 würde ich, nachdem was ich über den so gelesen habe, wohl die Finger lassen. Gerade bei Langhubigen Gabeln.


----------



## Zilli (4. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt mal die Daten von gestern angeschaut. Abzüglich meiner 9.7km und 145Hm Anfahrt (30min), sind wir 26km und über 800Hm in zweieinhalb Stunden gefahren. Das Vordertaunustypische Profil war bei den gestrigen Bodenverhältnisse ziemlich anstrengend!
> 
> [Höhenprofil]


Hallo zusammen,
Was/wo ist "Wounded Knee"  Hat sich Wahltho da mal das Knie verletzt 

Wie waren denn bei Euch die Streckenverhältnisse ? Überweigend Matsch+feucht oder auch Schneebedeckt ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Februar 2008)

39,3°C 
mir gehts richtig schei**
Kopfschmerzen, eig. volles Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (4. Februar 2008)

Gratulation zur 57K-Frage 


--bikerider-- schrieb:


> yeah... zur zeit bin ich 2. ausm team
> nur wie lange noch??



Ich geb Dir noch 1 Muinute, ein aktuelles Hardcopy zu machen, danach schauts anders aus


----------



## Zilli (4. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 39,3°C
> mir gehts richtig schei**
> Kopfschmerzen, eig. volles Programm


Upppsss, und dann noch meine aufmunternden Kommentare; na Kopf hoch und gute Besserung


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Gratulation zur 57K-Frage
> 
> 
> Ich geb Dir noch 1 Muinute, ein aktuelles Hardcopy zu machen, danach schauts anders aus




lass du mich mal wieder gesund werden!!!  





Zilli schrieb:


> Upppsss, und dann noch meine aufmunternden Kommentare; na Kopf hoch und gute Besserung


danke


----------



## frax061a (4. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Vom BC 2006 würde ich, nachdem was ich über den so gelesen habe, wohl die Finger lassen. Gerade bei Langhubigen Gabeln.



mmh, war eigentlich mein favorit.  Naja, muss mich mal mit dem Thema beschäfftigen. Sollte halt ein Hm, Temperatur(wenn möglich) und halt die üblichen Basics haben.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Februar 2008)

so ich hau mich wieder aufs ohr  
man hört voneinander


----------



## wondermike (4. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 39,3°C
> mir gehts richtig schei**
> Kopfschmerzen, eig. volles Programm



Ohhhh Du Ärmster! *scheinheilig grins*

Schon Dich erstmal, bis Du wieder gaaanz gesund bist. Wir halten die Teamfahne schon hoch....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ... , sind wir 26km und über 800Hm in zweieinhalb Stunden gefahren. Das Vordertaunustypische Profil war bei den gestrigen Bodenverhältnisse ziemlich anstrengend!



Hab' ich doch gestern schon gesagt 

Das war die leicht abgespeckte Variante meiner Staufen/Fischbacherkopf "Short and Heavy Runde" 

Einmal Staufen (gleich am Anfang inkl. Teufelsbahn reversed, als rauf) und die Schleife über den Kamm am Fischbacherkopf haben allerdings gefehlt, dann wären es sogar ca. 1.000 hm gewesen


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 39,3°C
> mir gehts richtig schei**
> Kopfschmerzen, eig. volles Programm



Mist! 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 39,3°C
> mir gehts richtig schei**
> Kopfschmerzen, eig. volles Programm



Gute Besserung
wird schon wieder werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Februar 2008)

@ Maggo: wenn der iggi wieder fit ist würden wir uns gerne mal unseren Avids widmen, das DOT steht schon bereit, dein Kit würden wir uns dann gerne mal leihen. Falls man sich also mal wieder sieht, wärs cool wenn dus zufällig dabei hättest


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Was/wo ist "Wounded Knee"  Hat sich Wahltho da mal das Knie verletzt
> 
> Wie waren denn bei Euch die Streckenverhältnisse ? Überweigend Matsch+feucht oder auch Schneebedeckt ?



Ja, genau! Das ist die Strecke vor der schwarzen Sau, die Du mal anno Tobak ausgeguckt hast. Die sieht mittlerweile aber ziemlich verändert aus. Die sind da mit schwerem Gerät durch, haben Holz abgefahren. Die nette Baumumfahrung gibt es nicht mehr... 

Die Bodenverhältnisse waren ganz unterschiedlich. Auf der Südseite mal matschig, mal gefroren, aber schneefrei (z.B. schw. Sau). Auf der Nordseite schneebepudert, aber z.B. die Mannsteintraillinie frei (...und die sind wir wirklich schon mal nicht gefahren???).

Generell kann man sagen, Matsch in den tieferen und flacheren Regionen. Schnee höchstens wenig und nur auf den Nordseiten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2008)

Der Schnee sollte in den kommenden Tagen 'eh nach und nach verschwinden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Was/wo ist "Wounded Knee"  Hat sich Wahltho da mal das Knie verletzt



 Genau das ist der Wounded Knee Trail.

Da bin ich im letzten Sommer im Wiegschritt in vollem Saft bergauf hingeknallt und hab mir das linke Knie tief aufgeschlagen, danach ist er von mir so benannt worden (frei nach "Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee", dt. Titel "Begrabt mein Herz an der Biegung des Flusses")

Den Trail habe ich übrigens bereits vor ca. 15 Jahren entdeckt


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Einmal Staufen (gleich am Anfang inkl. Teufelsbahn reversed, als rauf) und die Schleife über den Kamm am Fischbacherkopf haben allerdings gefehlt, dann wären es sogar ca. 1.000 hm gewesen



Mir hat es gestern dicke gereicht!


----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die sieht mittlerweile aber ziemlich verändert aus. Die sind da mit schwerem Gerät durch, haben Holz abgefahren. Die nette Baumumfahrung gibt es nicht mehr...



ach nee ...  

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir hat es gestern dicke gereicht!



Mir auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ach nee ...



Leider doch 

Die haben da echt 'ne WAB reingefräst


----------



## caroka (4. Februar 2008)

Helau, 

Bin ich satt. Ich weiß nicht wieviel Kreppel ich heute gefuttert habe. *schmatzundleckamFinger*


heeeeeeeeeeeey, heeeeeeeeey babe, uh, ah,
I wanna knooooooooooow if you be my girl.
heeeeeeeeeeeey, heeeeeeeeey babe, uh, ah.......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2008)

Ich sach dann auch mal GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> heeeeeeeeeeeey, heeeeeeeeey babe, uh, ah,
> I wanna knooooooooooow if you be my girl.
> heeeeeeeeeeeey, heeeeeeeeey babe, uh, ah.......



Hast Du nur Kreppel gemampft oder auch das Ufer gewechselt


----------



## mzaskar (4. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du nur Kreppel gemampft oder auch das Ufer gewechselt



Da war wohl eine alkoholische Füllung im Kreppel  

So ich mach mich mal lang, so ein Raclette mit Sekt, Weiswein und Schnaps liegt schon schwer im Magen und auf den Augenliedern 

Dann mal guds Nächtle an alle Karnebvalesen und Karnevalesinnen und Gute Besserungen an die Maladen unter uns 


S.


----------



## Arachne (4. Februar 2008)

@mzaskar: Schon gelesen?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @mzaskar: Schon gelesen?



Nee muss mir entgangen sein ..... 

Ende September Anfang Oktober weiss ich noch nicht. i.d.R versuche ich da noch ne Woche Urlaub in der Sonne zu machen. 
Auf dem Freestyle.CH war ich schon mal jede Menge Menschen, aber ganz Lustig
Den Rossilini kenn ich nicht ... Hast du das gelesen  http://www.eoft.eu/best-places/nino-schurter ??

Ic war dort in der Nähe mal am Pfannstil, ebenfalls ein netter Hügel mit schönen Trails durch diverse Bachtobel. 

Achso

Guten Morgen


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ Maggo: wenn der iggi wieder fit ist würden wir uns gerne mal unseren Avids widmen, das DOT steht schon bereit, dein Kit würden wir uns dann gerne mal leihen. Falls man sich also mal wieder sieht, wärs cool wenn dus zufällig dabei hättest



oh je, sowas vergess ich doch immer ohne es bös zu meinen. ich fürchte du mußt mich dann wenns soweit ist nochmal dran erinnern.


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nee muss mir entgangen sein .....
> 
> Ende September Anfang Oktober weiss ich noch nicht. i.d.R versuche ich da noch ne Woche Urlaub in der Sonne zu machen.
> Auf dem Freestyle.CH war ich schon mal jede Menge Menschen, aber ganz Lustig
> ...



Guten Morgen,

den Artikel gab es wohl auch in der Mountaainbike. Deshalb die Frage nach dem Rossinli.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auf der Nordseite schneebepudert, aber z.B. die Mannsteintraillinie frei (...und die sind wir wirklich schon mal nicht gefahren???).



krass oder. kannst du dich an den tag erinnern als da drei mann nacheinander aufs maul geplakt sind. absolutkoppschüttel......


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> krass oder. kannst du dich an den tag erinnern als da drei mann nacheinander aufs maul geplakt sind. absolutkoppschüttel......



Ja, genau!  Was ist nur mit uns passiert??!


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2008)

Heute in der Happy Hour (ab 16 Uhr) bei BrÃ¼gelmann:

Fahrrad Computer Ciclocontroll Hac 4 Pro Plus Hac-Serie - Die AlleskÃ¶nner! Das Synonym fÃ¼r die All-Inklusiv-LÃ¶sung: Radcomputer, Herzfrequenzmessung, HÃ¶henmessung, Barometer, Sportuhr in...

Unser Preis am 05.02.2008:

â¬ 169.95 (statt â¬ 269.95)
Dieses Angebot gilt nur
solange der Vorrat reicht!


----------



## wondermike (5. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute in der Happy Hour (ab 16 Uhr) bei BrÃ¼gelmann:
> 
> Fahrrad Computer Ciclocontroll Hac 4 Pro Plus Hac-Serie - Die AlleskÃ¶nner! Das Synonym fÃ¼r die All-Inklusiv-LÃ¶sung: Radcomputer, Herzfrequenzmessung, HÃ¶henmessung, Barometer, Sportuhr in...
> 
> ...



Geh zum BrÃ¼gelmann, sonst kriegst Du PrÃ¼gel, Mann!    

Ãh, Ã¶h, ja guten Morgen auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Geh zum Brügelmann, sonst kriegst Du Prügel, Mann!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> krass oder. kannst du dich an den tag erinnern als da drei mann nacheinander aufs maul geplakt sind. absolutkoppschüttel......



Deppen!


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2008)

Uiiih war das glatt heute am Morgen ......

Aus der Haustüre raus um die Ecke und gleich es schlittern angefangen  jedoch ohne Sturz Heldenhaft gemeistert. Dann mit dem spikesbewehrten Velo auf die Strasse alles super easy, erste Kreuzung musste ich kurz anhalten, Fuss raus und fast auf die Schnauze da das dunkle nasse gar nicht nass war sondern eine Eisschicht  Aber dank Schwalbe Ice Spiker kein Problem   

War lustig an den rumschlitternten Fussgänger vorbei zu radeln als wenn es Sommer und trocken wäre


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Uiiih war das glatt heute am Morgen ......
> 
> Aus der Haustüre raus um die Ecke und gleich es schlittern angefangen  jedoch ohne Sturz Heldenhaft gemeistert. Dann mit dem spikesbewehrten Velo auf die Strasse alles super easy, erste Kreuzung musste ich kurz anhalten, Fuss raus und fast auf die Schnauze da das dunkle nasse gar nicht nass war sondern eine Eisschicht  Aber dank Schwalbe Ice Spiker kein Problem
> 
> War lustig an den rumschlitternten Fussgänger vorbei zu radeln als wenn es Sommer und trocken wäre



jepp, bei eis machen spikes spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,

nein die Kreppel waren nur mit Marmelade gefüllt und das Ufer habe ich auch nicht gewechselt. 
Ich habe hier nur die fünfte Jahreszeit vermisst.  Nicht wirklich

@--bikerider--
ich hoffe es geht Dir schon wieder besser.


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2008)




----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2008)

Da draußen sieht es eklig aus! Außerdem weht ein unangenehm frischer Wind aus SO.

Übrigens haben sie bei Diedenbergen den Feldweg zwischen der A66 und der ICE-Strecke asphaltiert. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da draußen sieht es eklig aus! Außerdem weht ein unangenehm frischer Wind aus SO.
> 
> Übrigens haben sie bei Diedenbergen den Feldweg zwischen der A66 und der ICE-Strecke asphaltiert. *kopfschüttel*


 
Damit du schneller zur A***** kommst


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> nein die Kreppel waren nur mit Marmelade gefüllt


 
Dann war der Kaffee stark verdünnt 



caroka schrieb:


> und das Ufer habe ich auch nicht gewechselt.


 
Na zum Glück 



caroka schrieb:


> Ich habe hier nur die fünfte Jahreszeit vermisst.  Nicht wirklich
> ......


 
Zum Glück wohne ich hier in der Schweiz nicht in einer der Hochburgen für Fasching


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Damit du schneller zur A***** kommst



Dieses Teilstück war nie ein Problem gewesen (fester Schotter). Das folgende ist eine Schlammsuhle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Übrigens haben sie bei Diedenbergen den Feldweg zwischen der A66 und der ICE-Strecke asphaltiert. *kopfschüttel*


Das könnten sie ruhig auch mit dem Stück parallel zur Bahn-Trasse Richtung Weilbach/Massenheim machen. Das ist bei Nässe immer super eklig. Freu mich morgen schon riesig drauf.


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das könnten sie ruhig auch mit dem Stück parallel zur Bahn-Trasse Richtung Weilbach/Massenheim machen. Das ist bei Nässe immer super eklig. Freu mich morgen schon riesig drauf.



Den Weg fahre ich derzeit, weil die direkte Verbindung noch ekliger ist... Und ja, er ist matschig. War aber schon schlimmer. Und wird es gerade vielleicht auch wieder...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na zum Glück




Wieso? - Das regt doch immer die Fantasie an


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Februar 2008)

guten morgen *gähn*


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2008)

Mal kurz für die Interessierten Bikerinnen und Biker, die eine schöne Ausfahrt im herrlichen Napfgebiet machen wollen ist der Stöckli Bike Marathon vielleicht interessant. Dann gibt es spätrer im Jahr noch den Hergiswil Marathon

Gruss

Stefan 

PS: Napfgebiet ; Photogalerie

PSPS: sind eher gemütliche Marathons zum Seele baumeln lassen 

PSPSPS: Bildchen

http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/588
http://vazifars-blog.veloblog.ch/post/14/665


----------



## Maggo (5. Februar 2008)

geht net, da hat meine mama geburtstag.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso? - Das regt doch immer die Fantasie an


 
nur die virtuellen Welten sind auch nicht immer das wahre


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Februar 2008)

ich hatte ja mal meine Kettenriss erwähnt, den ich vor einigen Wochen hatte....
hab mir des nochmal angeguckt
mir ist da das sram Kettenschloss gerissen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nur die virtuellen Welten sind auch nicht immer das wahre



Wer spricht denn hier von virtuellen Welten


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2008)

oohhhhh ... ich bin doch streng katholisch erzogen, da werd ich doch direkt rot im Gesicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich hatte ja mal meine Kettenriss erwähnt, den ich vor einigen Wochen hatte....
> hab mir des nochmal angeguckt
> mir ist da das sram Kettenschloss gerissen



Uuups... 

Und wie geht es Dir nach Deiner gestrigen Großjammerei?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2008)

JaJa die Jugend, einmal draussen im Schnee spielen und schon krank *kopfschüttel*  
Wer soll denn da die Renten zahlen 



gute Besserung Iggi


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2008)

Ich geh` mich dann mal einweichen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Uuups...
> 
> Und wie geht es Dir nach Deiner gestrigen Großjammerei?



noja...
hat heut morgen wieder mit 39,1angfangen... 
den tag über warns 38°C
ich hoff aber das ich morgen wieder in die schule kann


----------



## Milass (5. Februar 2008)

servus jeckenvolk  
musste jetzt über ein monat lang zwangspausieren und saß auch schon seit monaten net mehr aufm mountainbike. Mir käme ne Tour am Sonntag (3-5h)sehr entgegen, wie sieht es denn aus, ist da was geplant?  darf ich mitfahrn 

gruß michael


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> noja...
> hat heut morgen wieder mit 39,1angfangen...
> den tag über warns 38°C
> ich hoff aber das ich morgen wieder in die schule kann



So, so, das hoffst Du...  Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> servus jeckenvolk
> musste jetzt über ein monat lang zwangspausieren und saß auch schon seit monaten net mehr aufm mountainbike. Mir käme ne Tour am Sonntag (3-5h)sehr entgegen, wie sieht es denn aus, ist da was geplant?  darf ich mitfahrn
> 
> gruß michael



Hi Michael,

warst Du verletzt?  Ich weiß noch von keinen Planungen. Eine Sonntagstour ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich.  Und selbstverständlich wärst Du dann auch willkommen!


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2008)

Übrigens regnete es eben gar nicht mehr. Ok, es war dunkel, grau und die Straßen/Wege naß, aber von oben blieb es trocken.  

Der Feldweg zwischen Massenheim und ICE-Unterführung Richtung Diedenbergen war sehr naß, aber nicht so aufgeweicht/durchgewühlt, wie ich ihn schon erlebt habe.


----------



## Milass (5. Februar 2008)

Chillig 
ne war krank  und dann wieder krank und nochmal krank..aber du hast recht irgendwann war ich auchmal verletzt dazwischen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Februar 2008)

moin


----------



## frax061a (5. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> warst Du verletzt?  Ich weiß noch von keinen Planungen. Eine Sonntagstour ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich.  Und selbstverständlich wärst Du dann auch willkommen!



Moin, Moin.

Wetter sieht gut aus.


----------



## Cynthia (5. Februar 2008)

@arachne und mzaskar:

Das Rosinli ist eine Erhöhung (820m ü.M.) im Zürcher Oberland zwischen  Bauma und  Pfäffikon (östlich vom Pfäffiker See) - mit einem Berggasthaus (Adresse: Adetswil).

Der Pfannenstiel (853m ü.M.) liegt auch im Zürcher Oberland zwischen Egg und Meilen (nördliches Zürichsee-Ufer).



Liebe Grüße

Cynthia


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> servus jeckenvolk
> musste jetzt über ein monat lang zwangspausieren und saß auch schon seit monaten net mehr aufm mountainbike. Mir käme ne Tour am Sonntag (3-5h)sehr entgegen, wie sieht es denn aus, ist da was geplant?  darf ich mitfahrn
> 
> gruß michael



Servus Milass,

schön Dich mal wieder zu lesen 

'Ne Tour am Sonntag könnte klappen. Almut kann nämlich inzwischen wieder selbständiger agieren, weil ihr Arm inzwischen einigermassen verheilt ist 

Nicht mehr allzu lange und wir können auch mal wieder eine Feierabendtour in den Taunus ab FFM angehen, so wie letztes Jahr


----------



## Arachne (5. Februar 2008)

Cynthia schrieb:


> @arachne und mzaskar:
> 
> Das Rosinli ist eine Erhöhung (820m ü.M.) im Zürcher Oberland zwischen  Bauma und  Pfäffikon (östlich vom Pfäffiker See) - mit einem Berggasthaus (Adresse: Adetswil).
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank!! 

Der Pfannenstiel ist mit auf der Singletrail Map Züri.

Das (?) Rosinli (im Bericht falsch geschrieben...) ist da zwar leider nicht mehr drauf, aber dank Deiner Beschreibung habe ich es in der Velokarte Zürich von Kümmerly+Frey gefunden.  Habe leider die Singletrail Map Züricher Oberland noch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Februar 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (6. Februar 2008)

Freut mich zu hören Thomas 
Auf die Feierabend-Touren freu ich natürlich rieseig 

Das Wetter soll auch ganz gut werden Sonntag (mir persöhnlich isses egal, aber bei Regen fahr ich max 2-3h) sodass sich doch sicher noch der ein oder andere finden wird. 

so und nun fertig machen fürs Krafttraining  

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2008)

Morsche,

ganz schön naß da draußen.


----------



## wissefux (6. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> ganz schön naß da draußen.



und hell  

was so auspennen doch ausmacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2008)

Mahlzeit


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2008)

Gestern Glatteis, heute Matsch ..... Das Wetter spinnt doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2008)

Gerade strahlender Sonnenschein in FFM


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2008)

So, heute ist es so weit...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2008)

... heute knack' ich den Maggo


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2008)

Whow, was für ein toller Frühlingstag!!!  Einzige Wermuthstropfen: der ziemlich kräftige Wind aus SW bis WSW und die Ankündigung, dass dieser bis heute Abend drehen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, was für ein toller Frühlingstag!!!  Einzige Wermuthstropfen: der ziemlich kräftige Wind aus SW bis WSW und die Ankündigung, dass dieser bis heute Abend drehen soll...



Yepp, kommt einem jetzt fast wie ein Vorfrühling vor, wo mich heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit noch dunkle Wolken begleitet haben und ich doch etwas nass geworden bin...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Whow, was für ein toller Frühlingstag!!!  Einzige Wermuthstropfen: der ziemlich kräftige Wind aus SW bis WSW und die Ankündigung, dass dieser bis heute Abend drehen soll...



Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, dass Gegenwind während des WPs sehr gut ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2008)

Hier in FFM scheint der Vorfrühling erstmal wieder Pause zu machen...

... dunkle Wolken ziehen auf


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier in FFM scheint der Vorfrühling erstmal wieder Pause zu machen...
> 
> ... dunkle Wolken ziehen auf



Hmmm, eigentlich wollte ich heute Mittag einkaufen.  Naja, noch ist es hier hell...


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, dass Gegenwind während des WPs sehr gut ist



Ja, ich bestimme lieber selbst, wann ich Zeit investiere und wann nicht! Und da ich hier feste Kernzeiten habe...


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ich bestimme lieber selbst, wann ich Zeit investiere und wann nicht! Und da ich hier feste Kernzeiten habe...


 
Kernzeit von 12:00 - 14:00


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kernzeit von 12:00 - 14:00



Bei Dir würde ich sofort anfangen!


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Bei Dir würde ich sofort anfangen!


 
Naja sagen wir es mal so, ich werde nicht für meine Anwesenheit im Büro bezahlt sondern für das einhalten der Termine, Kosten und Qualität in meinen Projekten ..... 

Find ich gut, man kann dann auch mal einen sonnigen Mittag zum Velofahren freimachen und ggf. des Nächtens mit einer Flasche Riesling zu hause arbeiten


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja sagen wir es mal so, ich werde nicht für meine Anwesenheit im Büro bezahlt sondern für das einhalten der Termine, Kosten und Qualität in meinen Projekten .....
> 
> Find ich gut, man kann dann auch mal einen sonnigen Mittag zum Velofahren freimachen und ggf. des Nächtens mit einer Flasche Riesling zu hause arbeiten



Finde ich `ne super Regelung!!!  

Das Dumme für die meisten meiner Kollegen/innen wäre nur, kaum einer von ihnen würde noch was bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2008)

War eben noch schön sonnig.  Der Wind hat noch nicht gedreht. Er hat aber noch ordentlich zugenommen, ist mittlerweile stürmisch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ich bestimme lieber selbst, wann ich Zeit investiere und wann nicht! Und da ich hier feste Kernzeiten habe...



Deine für uns ersichtlichen Anwesenheitszeiten auf der A***** erwecken aber nicht den Eindruck, dass es dort irgendwelche Kerna******zeiten gibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja, ich bestimme lieber selbst, wann ich Zeit investiere und wann nicht! Und da ich hier feste Kernzeiten habe...



Ausserdem ist das für den Weg von der A***** nach Hause wohl völlig unmassgeblich


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Deine für uns ersichtlichen Anwesenheitszeiten auf der A***** erwecken aber nicht den Eindruck, dass es dort irgendwelche Kerna******zeiten gibt


 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist das für den Weg von der A***** nach Hause wohl völlig unmassgeblich


Das schon, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich von meinem Tageswerk müde geschafft!


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2008)

Hier fängt es gerade an zu regnen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Februar 2008)

guuuuuude 



so wieder fast vollständig rehabilitiert 
morgen mal locker bissi volleyball spieln Freitag noch mal bissi ruhen und dann müsste alles wieder OK sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2008)

Hier hat es gerade aufgehört zu regnen...


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2008)

@Arachne 

Du hast Post.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> 
> Du hast Post.



Und ich nicht? - *Schmoll*


----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und ich nicht? - *Schmoll*



Du brauchst das nicht als Jungfrau mit Aszendent Jungfrau.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Du brauchst das nicht als Jungfrau mit Aszendent Jungfrau.


 
Wer ist denn sowas  muss ich gleich mal Nachforschen was das so zu bedeuten hat 

Edit: 
Menschen mit Jungfrau-Aszendent verhalten Sie sich Ihren Mitmenschen gegenüber eher vorsichtig und zurückhaltend. Sie sind die Meister der Details. Ihnen fallen Sachen, Sachverhalte ins Auge, was andere nie bemerken würde. Sie setzen sich mit den Kleinigkeiten des Alltags auseinander, sind sehr zuverlässig, bescheiden und doch strebsam. Daher sind sie sehr gute Arbeiter, auf den Feldern bei denen es auf Gründlichkeit, Ordnung und System ankommt. Sie können aber auch schnell kritisieren, launenhaft und unzufrieden sein.


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> 
> Du hast Post.


 



caroka schrieb:


> Du brauchst das nicht als Jungfrau mit Aszendent Jungfrau.


oje...


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer ist denn sowas  muss ich gleich mal Nachforschen was das so zu bedeuten hat
> 
> Edit:
> Menschen mit Jungfrau-Aszendent verhalten Sie sich Ihren Mitmenschen gegenüber eher vorsichtig und zurückhaltend. Sie sind die Meister der Details. Ihnen fallen Sachen, Sachverhalte ins Auge, was andere nie bemerken würde. Sie setzen sich mit den Kleinigkeiten des Alltags auseinander, sind sehr zuverlässig, bescheiden und doch strebsam. Daher sind sie sehr gute Arbeiter, auf den Feldern bei denen es auf Gründlichkeit, Ordnung und System ankommt. Sie können aber auch schnell kritisieren, launenhaft und unzufrieden sein.



So, so, bescheiden....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer ist denn sowas



Das bin ich


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier hat es gerade aufgehört zu regnen...



Hier war bis eben auch wieder Sonne angesagt.  Jetzt werden noch die Wolken angestrahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (6. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> oje...



OKay, Du hast es verstanden und ich habe ein neues Schutzblech.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2008)

Hab heute meine Lyrik mal aufgemacht und nach dem Ölstand geschaut. Falls ich nicht zu viel verschüttet habe, war wohl wirklich etwas zu wenig drin. Hab jetzt mit dem richtigen Öl die richtige Menge (laut Anleitung zumindest) nachgefüllt und werd dann irgendwann mal testen müssen ob sie noch so schnell durchschlägt. Die Druckstufenverstellung funktioniert aber nachwievor nicht


----------



## Arachne (6. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Lyrik mal aufgemacht und nach dem Ölstand geschaut. Falls ich nicht zu viel verschüttet habe, war wohl wirklich etwas zu wenig drin. Hab jetzt mit dem richtigen Öl die richtige Menge (laut Anleitung zumindest) nachgefüllt und werd dann irgendwann mal testen müssen ob sie noch so schnell durchschlägt. Die Druckstufenverstellung funktioniert aber nachwievor nicht



Was sagt denn Canyon zur Druckstufenverstellung? Hast Du auf die Teile  nicht noch Garantie?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Februar 2008)

Hab die noch gar nicht gefragt. Aber die Antwort is eh schon klar "schicken Sie's zur Überprüfung ein"


----------



## wondermike (6. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuuuuude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee nee, Du. Schon Dich lieber noch ein bisschen. So eine verschleppte Erkältung kann gaaanz gefährlich werden.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nee nee, Du. Schon Dich lieber noch ein bisschen. So eine verschleppte Erkältung kann gaaanz gefährlich werden.



du sagg!
du hast 2 WPP's mehr als ich!


----------



## wondermike (6. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> du sagg!
> du hast 2 WPP's mehr als ich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> So, so, bescheiden....



Bescheidenheit ist immer relativ


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab die noch gar nicht gefragt. Aber die Antwort is eh schon klar "schicken Sie's zur Überprüfung ein"



was erwartest du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (6. Februar 2008)

Abend,

p.s.: Ein mal am Tag muss ich ja reinschreiben. Leider arbeite ich im Momentheul: ) da bleibt net mehr so viel Zeit. Aber denke nächste Woche müßte das schon wieder durch sein. Dann kann ich wieder mit Fragen nerven. Selbst für Fotos vom Fritzz(bei Tageslicht) hatte ich keine Zeit.

(oh, langes "p.s.")

gute nacht


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> p.s.: Ein mal am Tag muss ich ja reinschreiben. Leider a****** ich im Momentheul: ) da bleibt net mehr so viel Zeit. Aber denke nächste Woche müßte das schon wieder durch sein. Dann kann ich wieder mit Fragen nerven. Selbst für Fotos vom Fritzz(bei Tageslicht) hatte ich keine Zeit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2008)

Gn8 @all


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab die noch gar nicht gefragt. Aber die Antwort is eh schon klar "schicken Sie's zur Überprüfung ein"



Dann drücke ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass es jetzt besser ist!  Ansonsten würde ich sie doch mal einschicken.


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> OKay, Du hast es verstanden und ich habe ein neues Schutzblech.



Vielen Dank! Ich werde es neugierig studieren.


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie hat der Wind nicht viel gedreht. Er weht jetzt aus W. Aber kühler ist es geworden. Klarer Himmel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2008)

..erster..

Guten MOrgen ! 

hab in der knappen Stunde theoretische Führerscheinprüfung...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab in der knappen Stunde theoretische Führerscheinprüfung...



Moin, Moin...

&

Toi, Toi, Toi


----------



## Breezler (7. Februar 2008)

Moin zusammen,

ist ganz schön glatt draussen.

Hat mich schon zerrissen in der Nähe vom Bahnhof Buchschlag


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ..erster..
> 
> Guten MOrgen !
> 
> hab in der knappen Stunde theoretische Führerscheinprüfung...



Good luck young fellow 

Guten Morgen Kinners


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ist ganz schön glatt draussen.
> 
> Hat mich schon zerrissen in der Nähe vom Bahnhof Buchschlag



Hoffentlich alles heil geblieben .....  

Bin manchmal schon froh gewesen diese Reifen mit den Nägeln auf dem HT zu haben


----------



## Breezler (7. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoffentlich alles heil geblieben .....
> 
> Bin manchmal schon froh gewesen diese Reifen mit den Nägeln auf dem HT zu haben



Bißchen Schmerz im Ellenbogen. Bike ist noch heil.  

Hätte bei der Wettervorhersage nicht mit gerechnet, dass es so glatt ist.


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2008)

Moin moin,



Arachne schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ich werde es neugierig studieren.


Bin mal gespannt.  Wichtig ist sich *wirklich* damit zu befassen. Aber studieren hört sich schon vielversprechend an.  



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ..erster..
> 
> Guten MOrgen !
> 
> hab in der knappen Stunde theoretische Führerscheinprüfung...


Ich hoffe Du brauchst es nicht aber viel Glück!!!!!!!!



Breezler schrieb:


> Bißchen Schmerz im Ellenbogen. Bike ist noch heil.
> 
> Hätte bei der Wettervorhersage nicht mit gerechnet, dass es so glatt ist.


Okay, ich geh mal davon aus, dass das mim Ellebogen nur vorrübergehend schmerzt, von daher nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## Breezler (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> Okay, ich geh mal davon aus, dass das mim Ellebogen nur vorrübergehend schmerzt, von daher nochmal Glück gehabt.



Geh ich auch mal von aus.  

Mehr Sorgen machte mir in dem Moment der sich nähernde Range Rover als ich mitten auf der Hauptstrasse lag, aber zum Glück bin ich über den Mittelstreifen gerutscht


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ..erster..
> 
> Guten MOrgen !
> 
> hab in der knappen Stunde theoretische Führerscheinprüfung...



Morsche,

und wie war`s?


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Geh ich auch mal von aus.
> 
> Mehr Sorgen machte mir in dem Moment der sich nähernde Range Rover als ich mitten auf der Hauptstrasse lag, aber zum Glück bin ich über den Mittelstreifen gerutscht



Ui, hört sich nach großer Eisfläche an!  

Hat aber gestern Abend, dank des klaren Himmels, wirklich schon kräftig angezogen. Nach der Vorhersage hatte ich das schon früher am Tag erwartet. Es sollte ja erst nochmal etwas kälter und dann wieder wärmer werden. Naja, die Sonne hatte gestern der Kälte wohl keine Chance gelassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> Bin mal gespannt.  Wichtig ist sich *wirklich* damit zu befassen. Aber studieren hört sich schon vielversprechend an.
> ...



woher kennst Du es? Hast Du es mal gelesen?


----------



## wartool (7. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoffentlich alles heil geblieben .....
> 
> Bin manchmal schon froh gewesen diese Reifen mit den Nägeln auf dem HT zu haben




da hätte ich mal eine Frage an Dich (auch wenn das evtl der falsche Forumsbereich ist)

Ich habe mit vor 3 Monaten die Ice Spiker Pro zugelegt. Mein Problem damit: ich wollte nicht ständig "wechseln" und habe die Dinger ein paar Tage hintereinander auch gefahren, wenns nur nass war.. unter anderem auch auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit (90% Asphalt, Beton etc) nur ist am Hinterrad schon ein "Pickel" weggeflogen.. und die anderen sehen aus, als hätten sich sich "gesetzt" und in ihrerm Gummibett "Platz" geschaffen - also sitzen eher locker im Gummi.. ist das normal nach ca 200-250km? oder habe ich die teuren Dinger einfach nur mit meiner Asphaltschrubberei gekillt? 

Ach ja.. evtl ist mein hohes Gewicht von ca 90 KG mit Rucksack usw auch schuld.. oder kanns an meinem Tritt liegen ... gebe gerne Gas.... ach noch was.. "Kaputtgebremst" habe ich die Teile nicht... war immer "vorsichtig".

Wie gesagt.. einzige Erklärungen meinerseits: mein Gewicht.... oder der Tritt... oder.. evtl zu hoher Luftdruck??

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Geh ich auch mal von aus.
> 
> Mehr Sorgen machte mir in dem Moment der sich nähernde Range Rover als ich mitten auf der Hauptstrasse lag, aber zum Glück bin ich über den Mittelstreifen gerutscht


 
Puuuh *mitderhanddenschweissvonderStirnwisch*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> Ich habe mit vor 3 Monaten die Ice Spiker Pro zugelegt. Mein Problem damit: ich wollte nicht ständig "wechseln" und habe die Dinger ein paar Tage hintereinander auch gefahren, wenns nur nass war.. unter anderem auch auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit (90% Asphalt, Beton etc) nur ist am Hinterrad schon ein "Pickel" weggeflogen.. und die anderen sehen aus, als hätten sich sich "gesetzt" und in ihrerm Gummibett "Platz" geschaffen - also sitzen eher locker im Gummi.. ist das normal nach ca 200-250km? oder habe ich die teuren Dinger einfach nur mit meiner Asphaltschrubberei gekillt?



Bin die Dinger allein diesen Winter schon hunderte von Kilometern auf Asphalt gefahren -  das macht ihnen überhaupt nichts aus.

Man verliert bei Spike-Reifen generell abundzu mal einen Spike. Dafür gibt es aber Ersatz-Spikes und ein Werkzeug zum Eindrücken selbiger.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

War heute bis nach FFM runter wieder verbreitet ziemlich glatt.

Meinen Filius hat es auf unserem gemeinsamen Wegstück bis zu seiner Schule einmal gelegt...


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Geh ich auch mal von aus.
> 
> Mehr Sorgen machte mir in dem Moment der sich nähernde Range Rover als ich mitten auf der Hauptstrasse lag, aber zum Glück bin ich über den Mittelstreifen gerutscht


alptraummäßig  



Arachne schrieb:


> wo
> her kennst Du es? Hast Du es mal gelesen?


Nein, gelesen hab ich dieses Buch noch nicht. Letztendlich ist es nur ein Werkzeug. 
Wenn Du die Kettenpeitsche an Dein Ritzelpaket setzt, hast Du nicht zwangsläufig danach ein neues Ritzel an der Felge. Es reicht nicht die Absicht, sondern es ist auch handeln gefragt. Wenn Du vorher kein neues Ritzel besorgt hast und das andere Werkzeug und einen Lappen und Fett und es dann von Anfang bis Ende durchziehst, hast Du kein funktionsfähiges Bike. 
So ist es auch mit allem Anderen im Leben. Doch am Anfang steht der Wille.
Nur wenn Du willst kannst Du Erfolg haben, wenn Du nicht willst leg es in die Ecke.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Bin die Dinger allein diesen Winter schon hunderte von Kilometern auf Asphalt gefahren -  das macht ihnen überhaupt nichts aus.
> 
> Man verliert bei Spike-Reifen generell abundzu mal einen Spike. Dafür gibt es aber Ersatz-Spikes und ein Werkzeug zum Eindrücken selbiger.


Du Werkzeugbesessener


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Du Werkzeugbesessener



Du weisst doch: Ich bin bekennender Werkzeugfetischist 

Ein paar Ersatz-Spikes und das Eindrückwerkzeug empfehle ich aber jedem, der Spike-Reifen besitzt und sie auch wirklich regelmässig nutzt


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du weisst doch: Ich bin bekennender Werkzeugfetischist
> 
> Ein paar Ersatz-Spikes und das Eindrückwerkzeug empfehle ich aber jedem, der Spike-Reifen besitzt und sie auch wirklich regelmässig nutzt


 
Wo gibt es sowas zukaufen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo gibt es sowas zukaufen?



Z.b. bei http://www.komponentix.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2008)

@wahltho: wie immer noch hinnerm Maggo??? hast gestern doch nur ein großes mundwerk gehabt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @wahltho: wie immer noch hinnerm Maggo??? hast gestern doch nur ein großes mundwerk gehabt



Stimmt, ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

... da ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

... war ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

... doch ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

... noch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

... was!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt, ...





wahltho schrieb:


> ... da ...





wahltho schrieb:


> ... war ...





wahltho schrieb:


> ... doch ...





wahltho schrieb:


> ... was!



Erledigt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

So...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

... als ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

... nächstes ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

... ist ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

... der ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

... LugGA


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2008)

da hast du aber noch was zu tun...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

... dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da hast du aber noch was zu tun...



Jetzt quatsch mir nicht dazwischen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

Zusammenfassend lässt sich also feststellen:



wahltho schrieb:


> So...





wahltho schrieb:


> ... als ...





wahltho schrieb:


> ... nächstes ...





wahltho schrieb:


> ... ist ...





wahltho schrieb:


> ... der ...





wahltho schrieb:


> ... LugGA





wahltho schrieb:


> ... dran


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Nein, gelesen hab ich dieses Buch noch nicht. Letztendlich ist es nur ein Werkzeug.
> Wenn Du die Kettenpeitsche an Dein Ritzelpaket setzt, hast Du nicht zwangsläufig danach ein neues Ritzel an der Felge. Es reicht nicht die Absicht, sondern es ist auch handeln gefragt. Wenn Du vorher kein neues Ritzel besorgt hast und das andere Werkzeug und einen Lappen und Fett und es dann von Anfang bis Ende durchziehst, hast Du kein funktionsfähiges Bike.
> So ist es auch mit allem Anderen im Leben. Doch am Anfang steht der Wille.
> ...



Tante carokas Lebensweisheiten!


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

Während meiner Fahrt war es kaum noch glatt. Man hat bei den Schattenstellen jedoch sehen können, dass es glatt war. Um die ein, oder andere Kurve bin ich auch noch schön vorsichtig gefahren! Der Wind hat abgeflaut und kam je nach Standort aus S (Diedenbergen) bis W (Biebrich).


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

@Hirsch: Nur noch 503 Postings und Du bist in den Top 10!


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt, ...



ich gebe mich geschlagen. früher oder später war das einfach unvermeidbar. egal, lebbe geht weidäääää.................


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ......
> Nein, gelesen hab ich dieses Buch noch nicht. Letztendlich ist es nur ein Werkzeug.
> Wenn Du die Kettenpeitsche an Dein Ritzelpaket setzt, hast Du nicht zwangsläufig danach ein neues Ritzel an der Felge. Es reicht nicht die Absicht, sondern es ist auch handeln gefragt. Wenn Du vorher kein neues Ritzel besorgt hast und das andere Werkzeug und einen Lappen und Fett und es dann von Anfang bis Ende durchziehst, hast Du kein funktionsfähiges Bike.
> So ist es auch mit allem Anderen im Leben. Doch am Anfang steht der Wille.
> ...


 
Es handelt sich hier aber nicht um einen Ausschnitt aus dem Kamasutra


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4424226&postcount=32

wie geht denn sowas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4424226&postcount=32
> 
> wie geht denn sowas



Na diese SKS-Schutzbleche haben schon die Eigenschaft sich gelegentlich selbständig zu machen.

Ich kenne das bisher aber auch nur von den VR-Schutzblechen. Die arbeiten sich dann samt Halter aus dem Gabelschaft. Letztes Jahr während der Regenperiode im Juni habe ich an zwei Tagen direkt hintereinander je ein VR-Schutzblech gefunden, Eins am Alden und Eins am Zacken...

... deshalb klopfe ich immer von unten eine 1 Zolle-Kralle in den Gabelschaft und befestige den SKS-Halter dann mit einer 6mm-Senkkopfschraube in der Kralle - danach habe ich noch nie ein Schutzblech verloren...

... wahrscheinlich ist bei Caro am Schutzblech hinten der Schnappverschluss aufgegangen, weil nicht mehr genug Spannung auf dem Textilgurt war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2008)

ahhhhh *Lichtaufgeh*


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4424226&postcount=32
> 
> wie geht denn sowas



Leicht! 

Habe auch schon ein Hinterradschutzblech unbemerkt verloren. Sehr oft habe ich es gemerkt und wieder aufgesammelt. Im Gegensatz zum Thomas hatte ich mit dem vorderen, trotz Standard-Befestigung, noch nie Probleme. Bei mir hatte der Befestigungsgurt genug Spannung. Ich habe sogar die Erfahrung gemacht, dass er bei zu viel Spannung auch gerne mal aufgeht...  Da ich flexibel bleiben will, kann ich die Sicherungsschraube nicht verwenden. Habe mir mit einer anderen Sicherung (Kabelbinder) ausgeholfen. Den ziehe ich flexibel über den Befestigungshebel. Seitdem hält es (wenn der Kabelbinder drüber ist...)!


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Lug*GA*


Hier wird aber mit harten Mitteln gekämpft. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Tante carokas Lebensweisheiten!


Ich weiß schon, wie Du es gemeint hattest. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier aber nicht um einen Ausschnitt aus dem Kamasutra


Nein.....das würde ich auch nicht lesen. Ich habe es doch geschrieben. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4424226&postcount=32
> 
> wie geht denn sowas





wahltho schrieb:


> .......
> 
> ... wahrscheinlich ist bei Caro am Schutzblech hinten der Schnappverschluss aufgegangen, weil nicht mehr genug Spannung auf dem Textilgurt war


Genauso war es.  Ich wollte es noch fest machen...........doch wie war das mit dem Willen.


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Ich weiß schon, wie Du es gemeint hattest.
> ...



nicht böse, alles andere wäre eigentlich überinterpretiert.


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> nicht böse, alles andere wäre *eigentlich* überinterpretiert.



......soso eigentlich............interpretiere ich nicht gerne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> *Im Gegensatz zum Thomas* hatte ich mit dem vorderen, trotz Standard-Befestigung, noch nie Probleme.



Falsch - ICH hatte dank meiner präventiv perfektionierten Halterung (<- Jungfrau Aszendent Jungfrau  ) auch noch nie Probleme mit meinem VR-Schutzblech  

Ich habe nur die Schutzbleche von Anderen, die diese Probleme hatten, aufgesammelt, also bitte meinen Tipp vertraulich behandeln 

Sonst gibt es bald keine Schutzbleche mehr zum Einsammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2008)

So, ich mach mir noch ein Käffchen..........wollt Ihr auch einen?


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ......soso eigentlich............interpretiere ich nicht gerne.



...ich hätte wetten können!!!


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> So, ich mach mir noch ein Käffchen..........wollt Ihr auch einen?



oh, mein Teewasser...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> So, ich mach mir noch ein Käffchen..........wollt Ihr auch einen?



Ich trink' doch nur Espresso


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...ich hätte wetten können!!!


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2008)

Bis vor kurzem konnte ich noch den Feldberg aus dem Küchenfenster sehen.
Jetzt hamse misch zubedoniert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hamse misch zubedoniert.



 Geh' mal schnell gucken, ob die Wohnungstür noch aufgeht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

Ich könnt' jetzt eigentlich mal eine von den fünf Tafeln Ritter Sport Traube Nuss in meiner Roll Container Schublade verspeisen


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem konnte ich noch den Feldberg aus dem Küchenfenster sehen.
> Jetzt hamse misch zubedoniert.


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich könnt' jetzt eigentlich mal eine von den fünf Tafeln Ritter Sport Traube Nuss in meiner Roll Container Schublade verspeisen



Iiieeeekkk!

So kurz nach meiner Süßsünde kann ich so `nen Zeug nicht sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


>



habe es zwar leider zu Hause liegen lassen, bin aber mittlerweile auf Seite 18. Bis dahin passiert noch nicht viel.


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Geh' mal schnell gucken, ob die Wohnungstür noch aufgeht


  Geht noch.....



Arachne schrieb:


> habe es zwar leider zu Hause liegen lassen, bin aber mittlerweile auf Seite 18. Bis dahin passiert noch nicht viel.


Da passiert bis zum Ende nix.    
Okay, leg es in die Ecke.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Geht noch.....



Uff - Schweingehabt, ich dachte schon, die hätten Dich so mirnchtsdirnichts in einem Betonsarkophag entsorgt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Uff - Schweingehabt, ich dachte schon, die hätten Dich so mirnchtsdirnichts in einem Betonsarkophag entsorgt



Dann ist es wohl doch nur das neue völlig überflüssige Einkaufszentrum, was Dir den Feldbergblick genommen hat...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

Und wieder einmal *FETT* selbstzitiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Iiieeeekkk!
> 
> So kurz nach meiner Süßsünde kann ich so `nen Zeug nicht sehen...



Hast Du gerade was Süsses vernascht?


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> und wie war`s?



mit 11 fehlern durchgerasselt....
DAS GIBTS DOCH NICHT... bei soo Fragen 11 Fehler!
10 hätt ich mir erlauben dürfen ... man ... 
un die fragen hatte ich letztens doch erst richtig


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Da passiert bis zum Ende nix.
> Okay, leg es in die Ecke.



WAS???!  Kein Mord?! Keine Naturkatastrophe?! 

  

Sie gibt einem bis dahin noch keinerlei Werkzeug in die Hand.


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mit 11 fehlern durchgerasselt....
> DAS GIBTS DOCH NICHT... bei soo Fragen 11 Fehler!
> 10 hätt ich mir erlauben dürfen ... man ...
> un die fragen hatte ich letztens doch erst richtig



ach herrje, meinst Du das im Ernst???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du gerade was Süsses vernascht?


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ach herrje, meinst Du das im Ernst???



ne im Dieter.... 

ne stimmt wirklich....  

was solls...
war ja nur 50  innen Wind geschossen ... in 2 Wochen darf ich nochmal ran


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ne im Dieter....
> 
> ne stimmt wirklich....
> 
> ...



Mist! 

Drücke Dir dann in zwei Wochen kräftig die Daumen!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mist!
> 
> Drücke Dir dann in zwei Wochen kräftig die Daumen!!



danke


----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2008)

@iggy: die einstellung find ich seeeehr lÃ¶blich. es ist "nur" der fÃ¼hrerschein, in ein paar jahren krÃ¤ht kein hahn mehr danach und autofahren wird dir manchmal den letzten nerv rauben. man darf das nicht Ã¼berbewerten, trotzdem schade. 50â¬ sind ein satz reifen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy: die einstellung find ich seeeehr löblich. es ist "nur" der führerschein, in ein paar jahren kräht kein hahn mehr danach und autofahren wird dir manchmal den letzten nerv rauben. man darf das nicht überbewerten, trotzdem schade. 50 sind ein satz reifen.



aja
  dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen was es das nächste mal gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Februar 2008)

ajoo, wenns nur ein fehler besser wird hastes ja. wann issn 18?


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ajoo, wenns nur ein fehler besser wird hastes ja. wann issn 18?



24.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> 24.


woher weisten des


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> woher weisten des



na aus Deinem Profil!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> na aus Deinem Profil!


oh


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein.....das würde ich auch nicht lesen. Ich habe es doch geschrieben.


 
soso


caroka schrieb:


> Genauso war es.  Ich wollte es noch fest machen...........doch wie war das mit dem Willen.


 
Wo ein Wille .........da ist auch ein Gebüsch 



caroka schrieb:


> So, ich mach mir noch ein Käffchen..........wollt Ihr auch einen?


 
juup Schwarz bitte



caroka schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem konnte ich noch den Feldberg aus dem Küchenfenster sehen.
> Jetzt hamse misch zubedoniert.


 
Komm in die Schweiz, da sind die Berge höher und es braucht mehr Beton 
PS: musste einige deiner Smilies entfernen ....



wahltho schrieb:


> Hast Du gerade was Süsses vernascht?


Will auch naschen



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mit 11 fehlern durchgerasselt....
> DAS GIBTS DOCH NICHT... bei soo Fragen 11 Fehler!
> 10 hätt ich mir erlauben dürfen ... man ...
> un die fragen hatte ich letztens doch erst richtig


 
Schade



Maggo schrieb:


> ajoo, wenns nur ein fehler besser wird hastes ja. wann issn 18?


 
Na dann doch bald, oder


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Will auch naschen
> ...



süß, oder deftig?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Februar 2008)

ei gude!

ich geh jetz streichen  hab ein Fertig-sein-wollen-Ziel gesetzt das ich erreichen will 

@ iggi: dumm gelaufen...und das mit fast Abi; schäm dich


----------



## wissefux (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem konnte ich noch den Feldberg aus dem Küchenfenster sehen.
> Jetzt hamse misch zubedoniert.



mußte halt jetzt öfter hochfahrn


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> ich geh jetz streichen  hab ein Fertig-sein-wollen-Ziel gesetzt das ich erreichen will
> ...



Na dann viel Erfolg!  -> Erfolgsbilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> süß, oder deftig?


 
erst süss 

 dann deftig 

 sonst entgeht einem ja etwas


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> erst süss
> 
> dann deftig
> 
> sonst entgeht einem ja etwas



ja, nach süß hab` ich es auch immer gerne mal deftig!


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dann ist es wohl doch nur das neue vÃ¶llig Ã¼berflÃ¼ssige Einkaufszentrum, was Dir den Feldbergblick genommen hat...


So sehe ich das auch. 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...........
> un die fragen hatte ich letztens doch erst richtig


Hast Du auch aufmerksam gelesen? *fuchtelmitdemZeigefingerinderHÃ¶he*
Im Ernst, ich hatte auch bekannte Fragen in die ein "nicht" gemogelt oder ein "rechts" mit einem "links" vertauscht wurde und schon.......



Arachne schrieb:


> WAS???!  Kein Mord?! Keine Naturkatastrophe?!
> 
> Sie gibt einem bis dahin noch keinerlei Werkzeug in die Hand.


Was?.......... noch mehr Katastrophen?  



Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy: die einstellung find ich seeeehr lÃ¶blich. es ist "nur" der fÃ¼hrerschein, in ein paar jahren krÃ¤ht kein hahn mehr danach und autofahren wird dir manchmal den letzten nerv rauben. man darf das nicht Ã¼berbewerten, trotzdem schade. 50â¬ sind ein satz reifen.


Wo kaufst Du Deine Reifen?
Edit: Achso, Du meinst Bikereifen. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> soso.....


Jaja, ich weiÃ der erste Eindruck lÃ¤Ãt Anderes vermuten. 


mzaskar schrieb:


> ......juup Schwarz bitte....


Also, jetzt steh ich nicht nochmal auf.  


mzaskar schrieb:


> Komm in die Schweiz, da sind die Berge hÃ¶her und es braucht mehr Beton


Das Thema hatten wir doch schon.  



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> ich geh jetz streichen hab ein Fertig-sein-wollen-Ziel gesetzt das ich erreichen will.
> 
> ...


So wird das was.   



wissefux schrieb:


> muÃte halt jetzt Ã¶fter hochfahrn


----------



## wondermike (7. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Geht noch.....
> 
> 
> Da passiert bis zum Ende nix.
> Okay, leg es in die Ecke.



Klingt ja alles irgendwie unglaublich tiefsinnig. Aber worum geht es eigentlich?


----------



## wondermike (7. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aja
> dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen was es das nächste mal gibt...



Kann mal passieren. Ärgerlich aber kein Beinbruch. Beim nächsten Mal klappt's bestimmt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Kann mal passieren. Ärgerlich aber kein Beinbruch. Beim nächsten Mal klappt's bestimmt.



jo stimmt.. 
bein lebt noch... 

guck mal WP


----------



## wondermike (7. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guck mal WP



Jetzt versuch' ich einmal nett zu sein....


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jo stimmt..
> bein lebt noch...
> 
> guck mal WP



Genau, kommen wir doch mal zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen im Leben!!!


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Klingt ja alles irgendwie unglaublich tiefsinnig. Aber worum geht es eigentlich?



Ich dachte eigentlich, es wäre ein Eastern! Klingt jedenfalls so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


>


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jetzt versuch' ich einmal nett zu sein....



   
ich doch auch

ich versuch dich zu motivieren!


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2008)

morgen is wahrscheinlich eh wieder anders....


----------



## wondermike (7. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>


----------



## frax061a (7. Februar 2008)

Abend,

ihr habt ja richtig Gas gegeben heute, hat lange gedauert das alles nach zu a*******.

Gruß


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

N'abend Leute sieht schon wieder ganz gut aus im Hochtaunus, die Wege trocknen zusehends ab, ab so 650hm findet man aber immer noch vereiste Stellen, vor allen Dingen auf den Rennstrecken-WABs und es liegt gelegentlich noch etwas Schnee...


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2008)

so ich mach mich mal ins bett
muss ja morgen schließlich um viertel nach 8 aufstehn 

gn8 @all


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Leute sieht schon wieder ganz gut aus im Hochtaunus, die Wege trocknen zusehends ab, ab so 650hm findet man aber immer noch vereiste Stellen, vor allen Dingen auf den Rennstrecken-WABs und es liegt gelegentlich noch etwas Schnee...



Das hört sich für`s Wochenende schon mal vielversprechend an!


----------



## Milass (7. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Leute sieht schon wieder ganz gut aus im Hochtaunus, die Wege trocknen zusehends ab, ab so 650hm findet man aber immer noch vereiste Stellen, vor allen Dingen auf den Rennstrecken-WABs und es liegt gelegentlich noch etwas Schnee...



Rennstrecke, wo  

Also geht Sonntag klar? 10:30 Hohemark? super


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Rennstrecke, wo



Die extrem viel belaufenen und befahrenen WABs, also insb. die rund um den Fuxi bezeichne ich gerne als "Rennstrecken" 

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (7. Februar 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> ... 10:30 Hohemark? ...



eher unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

am späten Abend war es fast windstill. Es hat aber wieder gut angezogen, rechnet mit Glätte.


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die extrem viel belaufenen und befahrenen WABs, also insb. die rund um den Fuxi bezeichne ich gerne als "Rennstrecken"
> 
> GN8 @All



Sehr häufig wird die WAB zwischen Fuxi und Sandplacken als Rennstrecke bezeichnet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Breezler (8. Februar 2008)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher. Ich hoffe ihr habt alle gut geschlafen und seit nun bereit für den letzten Wochenakt 

Ich:
Gestern Ausgang = Heute Müde


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr lieben Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher. Ich hoffe ihr habt alle gut geschlafen und seit nun bereit für den letzten Wochenakt
> 
> Ich:
> Gestern Ausgang = Heute Müde



Ich:
Gestern kein Ausgang = Heute auch müde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Also geht Sonntag klar? 10:30 Hohemark? super



Sonntag sollte klappen, 11:00 Uhr wäre mir aber lieber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> am späten Abend war es fast windstill. Es hat aber wieder gut angezogen, rechnet mit Glätte.



Im Gegensatz zu gestern war es heute kaum glatt. Ist aber bei einer stärkeren nächtlichen Abkühlung nach einer Feuchtperiode gemäß meiner Erfahrung i.d.R auch nur in der ersten Nacht ein Problem...


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sonntag sollte klappen, 11:00 Uhr wäre mir aber lieber



Guten Morgen,

na dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2008)

mir ist sonntag 11:00 uhr zu spät, heißt ich werde wohl mal nach nem frühaufsteher ausschau halten der lust hat auf einmal alter und zurück.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> na dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß!





Maggo schrieb:


> mir ist sonntag 11:00 uhr zu spät, heißt ich werde wohl mal nach nem frühaufsteher ausschau halten der lust hat auf einmal alter und zurück.



Dem Einen ist es es früh, dem Anderen zu spät, ist schon alles kompliziert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... einmal alter und zurück.



Einmal Alter und zurück wär' goil, das würde nämlich heissen, Du hättest den Jungbrunnen gefunden


----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dem Einen ist es es früh, dem Anderen zu spät, ist schon alles kompliziert



kompliziert und schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> kompliziert und schade.



Sogar sehr schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2008)

Die 14 Tage Prognose auf www.wetter.de besagt, dass eine längere trockene Wetterperiode auf uns zukommt


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich:
> Gestern kein Ausgang = Heute auch müde


 
Frische Luft, hat mich auch gehelft


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Frische Luft, hat mich auch gehelft



mich auch!  Jeden A******-Morgen...


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu gestern war es heute kaum glatt. Ist aber bei einer stärkeren nächtlichen Abkühlung nach einer Feuchtperiode gemäß meiner Erfahrung i.d.R auch nur in der ersten Nacht ein Problem...



In Hofheim war wirklich nichts von Glätte zu sehen. Im Feld waren die Wege aber teils noch raubereift.

In Diedenbergen blies ein moderater NO-Wind. In Wiesbaden war es dann nahezu windstill.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> In Hofheim war wirklich nichts von Glätte zu sehen. Im Feld waren die Wege aber teils noch raubereift.
> 
> In Diedenbergen blies ein moderater NO-Wind. In Wiesbaden war es dann nahezu windstill.


 
Hier wars schei**e kalt und ar**h glatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier wars schei**e kalt und ar**h glatt



schei**ekalt - Yes!

ar**hglatt - No!


----------



## hambacher (8. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> schei**ekalt - Yes!
> 
> ar**hglatt - No!




Bei uns +5° C, trocken, windstill, blauer Himmel.

Bei schlechtem Wetter gibts eben Trockentraining

http://www.miniclip.com/games/mountain-bike/de/


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

hambacher schrieb:


> Bei uns +5° C, trocken, windstill, blauer Himmel.
> 
> Bei schlechtem Wetter gibts eben Trockentraining
> 
> http://www.miniclip.com/games/mountain-bike/de/



wird mir hier auf der A***** herausgefiltert...


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

Gestern sah es auf meinem A******weg so aus:





ICE-Trasse zwischen Diedenbergen und Massenheim






Steinern Straße zwischen Delkenheim und Kastel

Heute waren die Wege etwas trockener.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2008)

hambacher schrieb:


> Bei schlechtem Wetter gibts eben Trockentraining



 Genau - Dafür hab' ich ja auch den Spin-Trainer


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Gestern sah es auf meinem A******weg so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hast du diese Furche in den Acker gefahren


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast du diese Furche in den Acker gefahren



Die sind diesen Acker permanent am Aufschütten.  Keine Ahnung, ob die da Deponiekosten sparen wollen...  Früher könntest Du diese Ecke als Steilkurve benutzen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2008)

Am Samstag abend gibt es übrigens beim Denfeld einen Vortrag über einen MB-Ritt in/durch Kanada.

Da werden Luberon-Astrid, Almut und ich wohl hingehen...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

@ Gerd

wann war das bei dir und Peter noch mit Tessin????


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Steinern Straße zwischen Delkenheim und Kastel


Ich hoffe, du kennst die fast 2000-jährige Geschichte dieser alten Römerstraße (von Moguntiacum zu den Limeskastellen im Taunus und der Wetterau) und fährst entsprechend ehrfurchtsvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du kennst die fast 2000-jährige Geschichte dieser alten Römerstraße (von Moguntiacum zu den Limeskastellen im Taunus und der Wetterau) und fährst entsprechend ehrfurchtsvoll.



Im Moment nicht, ich recherchiere mal...


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

Ok:

Die Elisabethenstraße ist eine historische Altstraße von Mainz in die Wetterau, die von den Römern als Militärstraße und Versorgungsweg gebaut wurde und eine zügige Versorgung der rechtsrheinischen Gebiete erlaubte. In ihrem Verlauf ist sie auch als Steinerne Straße, Hohe Straße oder Heerstraße bekannt. Sie ersetzte oder ergänzte dabei in der Nähe verlaufende ältere Wege.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ok:
> 
> Die Elisabethenstraße ist eine historische Altstraße von Mainz in die Wetterau, die von den Römern als Militärstraße und Versorgungsweg gebaut wurde und eine zügige Versorgung der rechtsrheinischen Gebiete erlaubte. In ihrem Verlauf ist sie auch als Steinerne Straße, Hohe Straße oder Heerstraße bekannt. Sie ersetzte oder ergänzte dabei in der Nähe verlaufende ältere Wege.


 
Nun aber mal kurz vor Ehrfurcht erstarren


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nun aber mal kurz vor Ehrfurcht erstarren



Ich bin dort tatsächlich schon beinahe vor Erfurcht erstarrt: Bei orkanartigem Gegenwind.  Die Strecke ist fast komplett ziemlich windanfällig. Andersherum hatte ich dann schon Angst, dass mich meine XT-Bremsen erst in der Wetterau zum Stehen bringen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die Elisabethenstraße ist eine historische Altstraße von Mainz in die Wetterau, die von den Römern als Militärstraße und Versorgungsweg gebaut wurde und eine zügige Versorgung der rechtsrheinischen Gebiete erlaubte. In ihrem Verlauf ist sie auch als Steinerne Straße, Hohe Straße oder Heerstraße bekannt. Sie ersetzte oder ergänzte dabei in der Nähe verlaufende ältere Wege.


 Sieht man auch sehr gut, wenn man zwischen Diedenbergen und Kastel mal vor oder zurück schaut. Die Römer haben soweit möglich geradeaus gebaut.   Fand ich als Kind schon faszinierend, daß heute immer noch da ein Weg ist, wo ihn die Römer mal vor 2000 Jahren hingelegt haben.


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Sieht man auch sehr gut, wenn man zwischen Diedenbergen und Kastel mal vor oder zurück schaut. Die Römer haben soweit möglich geradeaus gebaut.   Fand ich als Kind schon faszinierend, daß heute immer noch da ein Weg ist, wo ihn die Römer mal vor 2000 Jahren hingelegt haben.



Ja, als ich anno tobak eine Verbindung suchte, viel mir diese ewig lange gerade Linie gleich in der Karte auf!


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

Interessant auch deshalb, weil sie in dem von mir befahrenen Verlauf mal Stadtstraße, Autobahnzubringer, Feldweg, Fuß-/Radweg (durch Delkenheim), Kreisstraße und wieder Feldweg ist.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Interessant auch deshalb, weil sie in dem von mir befahrenen Verlauf mal Stadtstraße, Autobahnzubringer, Feldweg, Fuß-/Radweg (durch Delkenheim), Kreisstraße und wieder Feldweg ist.


Solange du nicht zwischen Zeilsheim und Eschborn das Autobahnstück benutzt...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Solange du nicht zwischen Zeilsheim und Eschborn das Autobahnstück benutzt...


 
aber der Gerd ist doch schnell  vor alllem mit Rückenwind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Solange du nicht zwischen Zeilsheim und Eschborn das Autobahnstück benutzt...



Nur, wenn der Wind mich nicht anhalten läßt...


----------



## wondermike (8. Februar 2008)

Heute war der Heizungsableser da. Deswegen musste ich extra einen halben  Gleittag nehmen. Was mch ich jetzt nur mit dem angefangegen Nachmittag, bei dem schönen Wetter? Hm hm hm...


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Heute war der Heizungsableser da. Deswegen musste ich extra einen halben  Gleittag nehmen. Was mch ich jetzt nur mit dem angefangegen Nachmittag, bei dem schönen Wetter? Hm hm hm...



Glotze? Spielekonsole?


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Glotze? Spielekonsole?


 
Rotwein und Tapas


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

da fällt mir ein, was esse ich denn heute ...... hmmmhmmmhmmm

und ausserdem muss ich mein Snowboard abziehen, mit Wachs betreufeln, wieder abziehen und schärfen


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Rotwein und Tapas



ein bisschen wärmer und man kann beim Rosmarin im Waldeck wieder draußen dinieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Heute war der Heizungsableser da. Deswegen musste ich extra einen halben  Gleittag nehmen. Was mch ich jetzt nur mit dem angefangegen Nachmittag, bei dem schönen Wetter? Hm hm hm...



Also ich fahr jetzt Rad. Wollen wir uns auf einen Käffchen am Fuxi treffen?
Auf, sag ja.


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Also ich fahr jetzt Rad. Wollen wir uns auf einen Käffchen am Fuxi treffen?
> Auf, sag ja.



Der beträufelt schon längst seine Spielekonsole mit Rotwein und zieht sich ab!


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

wenn ich nicht den Techniker hier hätte...


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht den Techniker hier hätte...



Ich hab keinen hier 
und deshalb mach ich ne sause.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Februar 2008)

holla  finde beerdigungen irgendwie traurig, da kommt so ne bedrückende Stimmung auf. 
Und auf weiter renovieren hab ich jetzt auch wenig Lust...


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> holla  finde beerdigungen irgendwie traurig, da kommt so ne bedrückende Stimmung auf.
> Und auf weiter renovieren hab ich jetzt auch wenig Lust...



Solltest Du die Sonne nicht nutzen: Denk` an Deine gesetzten Ziele!  Du fühlst Dich dann gleich viel besser. Deine Energie kommt nicht mehr ins Stocken, kann sich voll entfalten!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Februar 2008)

nachdem es gestern schon so stockend lief und ich festgestellt habe das ich bei meiner Zeitplanung das ein oder andere "kleine" Detail vergessen habe, weiß ich nicht ob ich mein Ziel so locker erreiche wie ich mir das am Donnerstag ausgerechnet hatte  ich werds sehen...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Februar 2008)

Wer heute nicht ausgiebig biken konnte ist ´ne arme S.. 
Es war einfach nur irre..........


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Februar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wer heute nicht ausgiebig biken konnte ist ´ne arme S..
> Es war einfach nur irre..........



danke


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wer heute nicht ausgiebig biken konnte ist ´ne arme S..
> Es war einfach nur irre..........



    

Mein Techniker ist immer noch die Regelung unserer Serverraumklimatisierung am programmieren...  Er meint er braucht auch noch 15min und dann will er mir die Funktionen erklären!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (8. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Also ich fahr jetzt Rad. Wollen wir uns auf einen Käffchen am Fuxi treffen?
> Auf, sag ja.



Leider zu spät.

Boah war das geil, heute. Danke, lieber Heizungsablesemann.


----------



## wondermike (8. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> danke



Och Du Armer!

. . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Arachne (8. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Leider zu spät.
> 
> Boah war das geil, heute. Danke, lieber Heizungsablesemann.


----------



## Roter Hirsch (8. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


>


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Och Du Armer!
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . .



duuuu saggg


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Leider zu spät.
> 
> Boah war das geil, heute. Danke, lieber Heizungsablesemann.



Was hast Du denn mit dem Heizungsablesemann gemacht.  
Es war echt schön.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Es war echt schön.



 Yepp - ich war auch noch ausführlich biken. Die Trails sind aber tlw. noch etwas schmodderig, werden aber täglich besser.

Wer heute nicht biken konnte, sollte sich nicht allzusehr ärgern, denn es soll noch längere Zeit wettermässig so bleiben


----------



## wondermike (8. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn mit dem Heizungsablesemann gemacht.



Das geht nur den Heizungsablesemann und mich was an.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ......
> Es war echt schön.



Mit dem Heizungsablesemann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (8. Februar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wer heute nicht ausgiebig biken konnte ist ´ne arme S..
> Es war einfach nur irre..........



ich arme sau.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mit dem Heizungsablesemann



Is' wahrscheinlich ein ganz warmer Typ gewesen 

GN8 @All


----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2008)

irgendwie ist es besonders nach so einem Tag doof nachts zu fahren! Wenn man dann aber auch noch starken Gegenwind hat...  Im Rheintal hatte ich zuerst den Eindruck, es wäre windstill. Aber dann blies es ziemlich kräftig.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2008)

Moin Kinners   auf auf die Sonne ruft, es verspricht ein herrlicher Tag zu werden 

Gehe mal etwas freeriden  

Tschöö mit "Ö" Stefan


----------



## Zilli (9. Februar 2008)

Tach auch zusammen,
ich hab seit Mittwoch ne XXL-Erkältung (mein Chef hat mich sogar Do. + Fr. jeweils heimgeschickt ; a) um mich zu erholen, b) die Kollegen nicht anzustecken, c) damit ich wieder fit bin, wenn er übernächste Woche in Urlaub geht).
.... und nun is so'n gei***s Wetter, ich könnt wie de iggi :kotz:
und _*SCHEI***_ schreien.

Vllt. werde ich zur Förderung meiner Erholung das Speci in die Küche holen (is wärmer als in der Garage) und mal alle Lager am Hinterbau ausbauen, säubern und fetten (hoffentlich muß ich danach keine SOS-Signale senden ).

Mir bleibt da nur Euch viel Spaß bei diesen herrlichen Randbedingungen zu wünschen. (nun past + copy bei de Freireiter)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Vllt. werde ich zur Förderung meiner Erholung das Speci in die Küche holen (is wärmer als in der Garage) und mal alle Lager am Hinterbau ausbauen, säubern und fetten (hoffentlich muß ich danach keine SOS-Signale senden ).


 Wenn das, wie üblich bei Specialized, Industrielager sind, dann solltest du die auf gar keinen Fall auf machen. Wenn die hin sind, sind sie hin. Ersatz würde ich dafür übrigens nicht im Bikeshop holen, weil man da den gleichen fernöstlichen Rostkram wieder bekommt, sondern gleich gute SKF-Lager holen. Gibt es einzeln und in jeder Größe bei der Firma Rheinwerkzeug in Mainz in der Rheinstraße (neben ATU, ggegüber Schott).
Unnötiges Ein- und Ausbauen der Lager würde ich übriegns auch vermeiden, da die Möglichkeit besteht, beim Einschlagen den Lagersitz zu beschädigen und wenn die Sitze erst mal ausgeschlagen sind, bedeutet das einen neuen Hinterbau oder Hauptrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Tach auch zusammen,
> ich hab seit Mittwoch ne XXL-Erkältung (mein Chef hat mich sogar Do. + Fr. jeweils heimgeschickt ; a) um mich zu erholen, b) die Kollegen nicht anzustecken, c) damit ich wieder fit bin, wenn er übernächste Woche in Urlaub geht).
> .... und nun is so'n gei***s Wetter, ich könnt wie de iggi :kotz:
> und _*SCHEI***_ schreien.
> ...



oh oh cartsen...

bei mir gehts eig. wieder sodass ich morgen hofftl. mal ne ruhige Runde fahrn kann...

wünsch dir ne gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Vllt. werde ich zur Förderung meiner Erholung das Speci in die Küche holen (is wärmer als in der Garage) und mal alle Lager am Hinterbau ausbauen, säubern und fetten (hoffentlich muß ich danach keine SOS-Signale senden ).



Wie der Kater schon sacht, würde ich da lieber ganz vorsichtig vorgehen, vor allen Dingen, wenn Du das noch nie gemacht hast 

Die Achsen und Deckel kann man sicherlich mal reinigen und fetten. Die Lager sollte man nicht ohne Not ausbauen. Du brauchst hierzu auch entsprechendes Aus-/Einschlagwerkzeug. Zudem würde ich mir ein sehr gutes Lagerfett mit Fettpresse, z.b. von Exustar (wird von Nicolai empfohlen und verwendet) besorgen (Reichlich auf Achsen und Deckeln anwenden, da es zusätzlich dichtende Wirkung hat). Du solltest auch entsprechende Ersatzteile vor Ort haben (Lager und evtl. auch Achsen), um ggf. Teile gleich tauschen zu können und wie Kater schon schreibt besorg' Dir da hochwertige SKF-Lager.

Ich hab' letztens 'ne Komplettwartung an meinem Helius FR gemacht, inkl. Tausch aller Lager und Achsen. Obwohl ich mich mittels der sehr, sehr guten und präzisen von Nicolai verfügbaren Anleitungen damit vorher sehr intensiv mit beschäftigt hatte und bekannterweise ja eigentlich alles selbst schraube, habe ich mir beim ersten Mal den Luxus gegönnt, die Arbeit gemeinsam mit einem Zweiradmechanikermeister zu machen


----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

@Zilli: Gute Besserung!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Februar 2008)

geht morgen irgenteine Tour ?


----------



## frax061a (9. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> geht morgen irgenteine Tour ?



 
hätte auch Interresse, an was gemüdlichem.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> hätte auch Interresse, an was gemüdlichem.



ich auch...
aber dennoch bitte trailig 
muss morgen aber halt auch nochmak gucken wies mir gesundheitlich geht....


----------



## frax061a (9. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich auch...
> aber dennoch bitte trailig



Hallo??? 
Hab heute den Dämpfer und die Gabel neu eingestellt.   
Klar trailig. 

Bremsscheibe hab ich auch zum Schweigen gebracht. *stolz*

Hab heute bei dem geilen Wetter nur eine 15km Testfahrt gemacht.


----------



## Arachne (9. Februar 2008)

Werde morgen wohl auch fahren. Meine Reifen sind zwar abgefahren, trailig möchte ich es aber auch. Ach ja, und zu früh darf es bei mir nicht sein.  Vielleicht so ab 12:30 Uhr Hofheim?

Kk ist fertig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> geht morgen irgenteine Tour ?



Caro und ich fahren morgen um 11:00 Uhr ab Hohemark mit Milass. Wir werden also so gegen kurz nach 10 in fbh starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frax061a (9. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Werde morgen wohl auch fahren. Meine Reifen sind zwar abgefahren, trailig möchte ich es aber auch. Ach ja, und zu früh darf es bei mir nicht sein.  Vielleicht so ab 12:30 Uhr Hofheim?
> 
> Kk ist fertig.



joa, vielleicht so 13:00 Uhr???  Würde dann noch vorher vielleicht ins Training gehen. Können ja morgen dann die Uhrzeit genau ausmachen.


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das geht nur den Heizungsablesemann und mich was an.


Aha! Mike was soll ich jetzt von Dir denken?   



mzaskar schrieb:


> Mit dem Heizungsablesemann


Bei mir war leider keiner.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Is' wahrscheinlich ein ganz warmer Typ gewesen
> 
> GN8 @All


Was sonst 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Kinners   auf auf die Sonne ruft, es verspricht ein herrlicher Tag zu werden
> 
> Gehe mal etwas freeriden
> 
> Tschöö mit "Ö" Stefan


Viel schbass 



Zilli schrieb:


> ...........
> .... und nun is so'n gei***s Wetter, ich könnt wie de iggi :kotz:
> und _*SCHEI***_ schreien.
> ..........
> Mir bleibt da nur Euch viel Spaß bei diesen herrlichen Randbedingungen zu wünschen. (nun past + copy bei de Freireiter)


Shit  und Dank!


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2008)

HuHU Leutchen alles im Lack 

Was soll ich sagen Schweinege**er Tag 4 500 HM Freigeritten und nun schmerzen die Schenkel 

Dabei fast in eine Gams gescheppert ..... die kam da auf einmal den Berg hoch und stand so 5 m vor mir 
So nah war ich dem Ding noch nie in freier Natur, und die sind verdammt gross 


Jetzt schnell duschen und dann der Einladung eines Freundes zum Curry folgeleisten


----------



## wondermike (9. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich auch...
> aber dennoch bitte trailig
> muss morgen aber halt auch nochmak gucken wies mir gesundheitlich geht....



Du, ich mach mir da aber echt Sorgen um Dich. Das ist gar nicht gut, wenn man so kurz nach einer Erkältung wieder fährt.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2008)

Aber echt gar nicht gut


----------



## wondermike (9. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt schnell duschen und dann der Einladung eines Freundes zum Curry folgeleisten




Habe mir auch grade ein lecker Thai-Curry gegönnt. Mit _leicht_ pikanter Note. *feuerspei*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Februar 2008)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Februar 2008)

solche SÃ¤cke!!!

die wolln meine Marzocchi nicht auf Garantie reparieren!!
obwohl ich noch hab...


jetztr wolltn die 89â¬!! 
ich glaub es ballert!!!!!


----------



## Zilli (9. Februar 2008)

N'abend,
man liest kaum was vom heutigen Tag ... is aber net von Euch, daß Ihr mir keinen Grund gebt, meinen PC nach ach so tollen Berichten über das heutige Biken aus dem Fenster zu werfen .



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wenn das, wie üblich bei Specialized, Industrielager sind, dann ....





wahltho schrieb:


> Wie der Kater schon sacht, würde ich da lieber ganz vorsichtig vorgehen, vor allen....


uppss, vielen Dank für Euer fürsorgliches Mitgefühl . Da hab ich mich mit den "Lagern" falsch ausgedrückt; ich meinte natürlich 'nur' die Alu-Bolzen, die aufzuschrauben sind (bzw. sein sollten). Die will ich säubern und mit Teflon-Fett bestrichen wieder einsetzen.  Dagegen sollte wohl nichts sprechen (oder ? *binnurganzleichtverunsichert*) 
Die Lager wollte/werde ich nicht aus dem Rahmen bauen, das könnte ich ohne Hilfe oder Händler eh nicht. Nur mal den Lappen durchziehen und die Kontaktflächen mit den Bolzen auch mit Teflon-Fett bestreichen. Trotzdem schon mal 'Danke' für die Lager-Tips.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (9. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> solche Säcke!!!
> 
> die wolln meine Marzocchi nicht auf Garantie reparieren!!
> obwohl ich noch hab...
> ...


Wann ist die Gabel (ggf. das Bike) gekauft worden ? Welche Gründe führt der Händler hinsichtlich der Garantie-Verwehrung an ?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wann ist die Gabel (ggf. das Bike) gekauft worden ? Welche Gründe führt der Händler hinsichtlich der Garantie-Verwehrung an ?



ich schreib grad mal vom seb aus... wir räumen grad hier rum...
also
gekauft august 2006
gründe hat er  nicht aufgeführt.... für mich klingt das so

einfach mal gucken was der kunde macht... vllt ist er ja so blöd un bezahlt ür seine garantie, die ihm eh zusteht.....


----------



## Zilli (9. Februar 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> gekauft august 2006   gründe hat er  nicht aufgeführt.... für mich klingt das so
> einfach mal gucken was der kunde macht... vllt ist er ja so blöd un bezahlt ür seine garantie, die ihm eh zusteht.....


a) Was ist denn defekt ? 
b) Könnte dies durch "unsachgemäßen" Gebrauch entstanden sein ?
c) Was könnten die Gegenargumente des Händlers sein ?
(es braucht mehr Info's/"Fleisch" und evtl. die Sicht aus dem Blickwinkel der "Gegenseite", um einen Ratschlag bzw. Empfehlung zur weiteren Vorgehensweise zu geben)

Ich muß jetzt aber erst mal abschalten und in die Kiste gehen; bis morsche.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ich meinte natürlich 'nur' die Alu-Bolzen, die aufzuschrauben sind (bzw. sein sollten). Die will ich säubern und mit Teflon-Fett bestrichen wieder einsetzen.  Dagegen sollte wohl nichts sprechen (oder ? *binnurganzleichtverunsichert*)


Sollte kein Problem sein, sofern du einen Drehmomentschlüssel besitzt und die richtigen Drehmomente für die Bolzen kennst. Letzteres gibt es bei Speci herunter zu laden.


----------



## wondermike (9. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> N'abend,
> man liest kaum was vom heutigen Tag ... is aber net von Euch, daß Ihr mir keinen Grund gebt, meinen PC nach ach so tollen Berichten über das heutige Biken aus dem Fenster zu werfen .



Nach dem Kater-Treatment heute bei GC bin ich schlichtweg zu schwach um große Romane zu schreiben. Aber schee wars.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> N'abend,
> man liest kaum was vom heutigen Tag ... is aber net von Euch, daß Ihr mir keinen Grund gebt, meinen PC nach ach so tollen Berichten über das heutige Biken aus dem Fenster zu werfen .



Also ich hab' heute erst alleine um/über/rund Staufen und dann mit der Caro um/über/rund Eichkopf/Rossert/Fischbachkerkopf eine schöne und doch recht trailige Runde gedreht  



Zilli schrieb:


> Nur mal den Lappen durchziehen und die Kontaktflächen mit den Bolzen auch mit Teflon-Fett bestreichen. Trotzdem schon mal 'Danke' für die Lager-Tips.



Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, Dein Vorhaben klang aber gemäß der Beschreibung heute morgen noch etwas umfänglicher 

Gute Besserung weiterhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ..... Einladung eines Freundes zum Curry folgeleisten



Curry war leckerleckerleckerleckerlecker und ein ebenfalls sehr lecker .... (das kennt ihr ja  ) Roten aus der Pfalz dazu hmmmmhmmmmhmmmm

so und nu gut Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2008)

Yepp, ich sag' auch mal GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> a) Was ist denn defekt ?
> b) Könnte dies durch "unsachgemäßen" Gebrauch entstanden sein ?
> c) Was könnten die Gegenargumente des Händlers sein ?
> (es braucht mehr Info's/"Fleisch" und evtl. die Sicht aus dem Blickwinkel der "Gegenseite", um einen Ratschlag bzw. Empfehlung zur weiteren Vorgehensweise zu geben)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also ich hab' heute erst alleine um/über/rund Staufen  ... eine schöne und doch recht trailige Runde gedreht



Auf dem Mannstein-Trail und auf der Teufelsbahn musste ich aber wieder intensives Trail-Cleaning betreiben, da sind wieder Stöckchen-Leger unterwegs, war mir gestern abend schon aufgefallen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2008)

... und wieder fett selbstzitiert


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2008)

guden abend  immernoch am räumen, iggi pennt schon


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher, macht die Augen auf ein sonniger Tag lockt zu allerlei Aktivitäten 
Ich geh dann mal auf den Berg 

Tschau zäme


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher, macht die Augen auf ein sonniger Tag lockt zu allerlei Aktivitäten
> Ich geh dann mal auf den Berg
> 
> Tschau zäme



Okay, ich steh ja schon auf. 
Schon oben?

Moin moin,

jo, genial. 

 Gute Besserung Zilli.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> a) Was ist denn defekt ?
> b) Könnte dies durch "unsachgemäßen" Gebrauch entstanden sein ?
> c) Was könnten die Gegenargumente des Händlers sein ?
> (es braucht mehr Info's/"Fleisch" und evtl. die Sicht aus dem Blickwinkel der "Gegenseite", um einen Ratschlag bzw. Empfehlung zur weiteren Vorgehensweise zu geben)
> ...



ich werd am Montag  mal hören....was die da zu sagen haben..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

Moin, mon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

Morsche!


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich werd am Montag  mal hören....was die da zu sagen haben..



und iggi, geht was?


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

@Stefan und Hirsch: Habe mir schon eine Anfahrt über Sihl, Züri und Küsnachter Tobel zum Pfannenstiel/Hochwacht ausgeguckt. Rückfahrt direkt über den anspruchsvollen Trail (hoffnetlich größtenteils fahrbar) runter nach Meilen, Fähre nach Horgen und dann den Trail an der A3, oder der Sihl, oder dazwischen!   *träum*


----------



## frax061a (10. Februar 2008)

jemand lust heute noch zu fahren?


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> jemand lust heute noch zu fahren?



Ich werde noch fahren, vielleicht so in `ner Stunde.


----------



## frax061a (10. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich werde noch fahren, vielleicht so in `ner Stunde.



hört sich doch gut an...wenn du willst kannste mich mitnehmen.


----------



## Maggo (10. Februar 2008)

ich würd saugern mit.... tolles wetter und bei uns steht ein echt doofer pflichtbesuch an.


----------



## wondermike (10. Februar 2008)

Ich werd' heute ein gaaanz lockeres Flachlandründchen drehen. Wenn ich es überhaupt die Treppe runter, bis in den Keller schaffe.


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich würd saugern mit.... tolles wetter und bei uns steht ein echt doofer pflichtbesuch an.



Schade! 

Ich hatte gestern Besuch. Das war aber sehr nett gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich werd' heute ein gaaanz lockeres Flachlandründchen drehen. Wenn ich es überhaupt die Treppe runter, bis in den Keller schaffe.


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

frax061a schrieb:


> hört sich doch gut an...wenn du willst kannste mich mitnehmen.



Klaro -> PN


----------



## Roter Hirsch (10. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Stefan und Hirsch: Habe mir schon eine Anfahrt über Sihl, Züri und Küsnachter Tobel zum Pfannenstiel/Hochwacht ausgeguckt. Rückfahrt direkt über den anspruchsvollen Trail (hoffnetlich größtenteils fahrbar) runter nach Meilen, Fähre nach Horgen und dann den Trail an der A3, oder der Sihl, oder dazwischen!   *träum*



Im April kööönnte es vielleicht einige Tage in der Schweiz................


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Im April kööönnte es vielleicht einige Tage in der Schweiz................


----------



## frax061a (10. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Klaro -> PN



zurück


----------



## frax061a (10. Februar 2008)

fahre nun los....bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2008)

moin!

wir schaffen dann mal weiter...geiles Wetter und zwei Zimmer als Baustelle titulierbar


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Februar 2008)

guuude...


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuude...



Hai


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

Caro, Milass und ich haben eine super Runde durch den Taunus bis hoch zur Saalburg gedreht 

Highlight war aus meiner Sicht der Rote-Kreuz-Trail, der in saugutem Zustand ist, genial trocken


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

[jammer] Wo wart ihr, meine lieben Pausenausreden???  Was hab` ich euch heute vermißt!!!  Oje, bin ich platt...[/jammer]

Wir sind über den Albrechtsweg zur Gundel, über Gimbi, Fbh, Ölmühlweg und Reichenbachtal zum Fuxi und über Richtung Alder, schwarzer Balken, Kocherfels, Falkenstein, Bahntrail, Fbh, Gimbi, Gundel, Schwimmbad Kkh, Viehweide zurück.

Es waren 48,2km und 1000Hm, bei 14,9km/h und einem Durchschnittspuls von 147!


----------



## wondermike (10. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Caro, Milass und ich haben eine super Runde durch den Taunus bis hoch zur Saalburg gedreht



Da hättet Ihr ja direkt bei mir zum Kaffee vorbeikommen können...  

Bei mir war es heute wirklich locker, aber jetzt bin ich trotzdem völlig platt.


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> ...aber jetzt bin ich trotzdem völlig platt.



Siehst Du, da hättest Du auch Deine Dreigipfeltour fahren können!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Es waren 48,2km und 1000Hm, bei 14,9km/h und einem Durchschnittspuls von 147!



 Heulsuse! 

Wir haben fast 55 km und 1.100hm zurückgelegt und Milass ist von fbh wieder Richtung Hochtaunus, weil er unbedingt noch den Halbtoten fahren wollte


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heulsuse!
> 
> Wir haben fast 55 km und 1.100hm zurückgelegt und Milass ist von fbh wieder Richtung Hochtaunus, weil er unbedingt noch den Halbtoten fahren wollte



bei was für einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> bei was für einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit?



Nur geringfügig langsamer als Deine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

um den Fuxi rum waren immer noch viele Eisstellen. Würde gerne mal wieder auf den Feldi!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur geringfügig langsamer als Deine



Dafür aber zudem noch mit den schöneren Trails,...

Marmorstein, Limes, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Eichkopf, Rossert, XT-Trail


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> um den Fuxi rum waren immer noch viele Eisstellen. Würde gerne mal wieder auf den Feldi!



Zwischen Sandplacken und Fuxi war total viel Eis, Caro und Milass haben sich kurz vor dem Fuxi auch noch kurz auf den Po gesetzt...

... Feldi reitzt mich generell schon lange überhaupt nicht mehr


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dafür aber zudem noch mit den schöneren Trails,...
> 
> Marmorstein, Limes, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Eichkopf, Rossert, XT-Trail



Geschmacksache, ich mag den schwarzen Balken und den Kocherfels sehr!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Geschmacksache, ich mag den schwarzen Balken und den Kocherfels sehr!



Kocherfels nehm' ich immer mit, wenn ich in der Ecke bin, Schwarzer Balken ist ganz ok, aber der Vic-Trail ist viel, viel schöner 

... dafür bin ich letztens erst nachts dreimal nach Falkenstein 'raufgetreten, um den Vic-Trail insgesamt zweimal hintereinander fahren zu können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dafür aber zudem noch mit den schöneren Trails,...
> 
> Marmorstein, Limes, Rote-Kreuz-Trail, Eichkopf, Rossert, XT-Trail



... ach so, die Trails zwischen Hohemark und Marmorstein hab' ich noch vergessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

... und wieder Fett selbstzitiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

So, jetzt mal in den Keller ein wenig Bike-Pflege betreiben..

... bis später


----------



## wondermike (10. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Siehst Du, da hättest Du auch Deine Dreigipfeltour fahren können!



Nee is klar. Den Winterstein hätte ich gerade noch geschafft. Beim Anstieg auf den Feldberg wäre ich aber tot umgefallen. Aber wenn wir noch ein bisschen schönes Wetter haben, können wir die tatsächlich bald mal angehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2008)

Die Seite liest sich ja wie ein Duell. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Zwischen Sandplacken und Fuxi war total viel Eis, Caro und Milass haben sich kurz vor dem Fuxi auch noch kurz auf den Po gesetzt...
> 
> ............



Petze!   
War doch lustig, oder?


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Februar 2008)

mike! schon dich doch mal... sonst wirst du  vllt auch noch krank....


----------



## wondermike (10. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal in den Keller ein wenig Bike-Pflege betreiben..
> 
> ... bis später



Kannst dann bei mir im Keller weitermachen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2008)

Ihr wart ja fleißig 
ich hab heut nur bissi mein Zimmer ausgeräumt, verpackt und abgebaut...eigentlich war geplant das heute Abend schon im neuen Zimmer aufgebaut wird  ich häng ganz schön hinterher. Muss ich mich morgen ein wenig ranhalten 
jetzt tipp ich noch nen Bericht für die Arbeit und dann geh ich in mein Bett


----------



## wondermike (10. Februar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mike! schon dich doch mal... sonst wirst du  vllt auch noch krank....



Wie rührend, dass Du so besorgt um mich bist.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie rührend, dass Du so besorgt um mich bist.



Jaja, der WP schweißt einfach zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Petze!
> War doch lustig, oder?



Es war eine superlustige Tour, das Ihr Euch am Fuxi auf den Po gesetzt habt, war echt lieb von Euch, denn sonst hätte ich nicht mehr rechtzeitig gebremst und das dann wohl selbst gemacht


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heulsuse!
> 
> Wir haben fast 55 km und 1.100hm zurückgelegt und Milass ist von fbh wieder Richtung Hochtaunus, weil er unbedingt noch den Halbtoten *fahren* wollte



Milass *fährt* keine Trails. Er spielt mit ihnen.


----------



## caroka (10. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Es war eine superlustige Tour, das Ihr Euch am Fuxi auf den Po gesetzt habt, war echt lieb von Euch, denn sonst hätte ich nicht mehr rechtzeitig gebremst und das dann wohl selbst gemacht



 Schade!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Milass *fährt* keine Trails. Er spielt mit ihnen.



 Stimmt!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Seite liest sich ja wie ein Duell.



Gerdi hat damit angefangen hier den Dicken zu markieren 

 Das können wir auch


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Stefan und Hirsch: Habe mir schon eine Anfahrt über Sihl, Züri und Küsnachter Tobel zum Pfannenstiel/Hochwacht ausgeguckt. Rückfahrt direkt über den anspruchsvollen Trail (hoffnetlich größtenteils fahrbar) runter nach Meilen, Fähre nach Horgen und dann den Trail an der A3, oder der Sihl, oder dazwischen!   *träum*



Da hast du ja etwas vor


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


>



Dann aber nach meiner Sig


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Seite liest sich ja wie ein Duell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hätt ich ja auch gerne gesehen    

Hätte mich auch gleich für die spätere Pflege angeboten 

So, bin wieder runter vom Berg. Was für ein oberaffengei**r Tag. 

Könnt ja auch mal den Dicken machen, und die gemeinsamen HM der 2 Gruppen habe ich dann locker verdoppelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Könnt ja auch mal den Dicken machen, und die gemeinsamen HM der 2 Gruppen habe ich dann locker verdoppelt



Los komm' Stefan mach auch mal den Dicken


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Los komm' Stefan mach auch mal den Dicken



Ok, du hast es gewollt ..... 3300 hm bei einer gemütlichen Gebietsrundreise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ok, du hast es gewollt ..... 3300 hm bei einer gemütlichen Gebietsrundreise


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2008)

naja andere Sportart halt  

meine heutige Spielwiese


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn ich selbst keinen Wintersport mache (ausser Biken ) sind das sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2008)

War auch ein sehr schöner Tag. Hatte erst mit dem Gedanken gespielt, den heutigen Sonntag mit dem Rad zu verbringen, mich dann aber doch für den "weissen Sport" entschieden. 
Denke mal das Rad ist erst wieder nach dem Winter erste Wahl als Sonntagssportgerät


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Februar 2008)

gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2008)

Joo Gute Nacht, verabschiede mich auch mal .... Bis nächstens


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Denke mal das Rad ist erst wieder nach dem Winter erste Wahl als Sonntagssportgerät



Ich würde Dir auch empfehlen, die Saison auszunutzen


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gerdi hat damit angefangen hier den Dicken zu markieren
> 
> Das können wir auch



Das hast Du nur so interpretiert!  

Für mich war das einfach eine Tourenbeschreibung und das Nachkommen eines Wunsches.


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann aber nach meiner Sig



Hoffe, dass das so weit beeinflußbar ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das hast Du nur so interpretiert!








 Genau ! ! !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Und das auch noch mit voller Absicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... um den Gerdi ein wenig zu foppen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

... und schon wieder fett selbstzitiert 












Ich bin der G R Ö S S T E ! ! !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

... Eins hab' ich aber erstgemeint:

Caro, Milass und ich waren heute definitiv viel trailiger unterwegs als Ihr...

... ihr seid eigentlich nur 'ne WAB-Runde mit ganz kurzen trailigen Einlagen gefahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Eins hab' ich aber erstgemeint:
> 
> Caro, Milass und ich waren heute definitiv viel trailiger unterwegs als Ihr...
> 
> ... ihr seid eigentlich nur 'ne WAB-Runde mit ganz kurzen trailigen Einlagen gefahren



... ne Quatsch, war natürlich auch nur 'nen Scherz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ne Quatsch, war natürlich auch nur 'nen Scherz



.. oder doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

Von denen, die uns in der Teamwertung überholt haben, hat einer gestern 9,7h Radfahren eingetragen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

Ich bin der grösste Selbstzitierer aller Zeiten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Von denen, die uns in der Teamwertung überholt haben, hat einer gestern 9,7h Radfahren eingetragen...



Ist doch schönes Wetter draussen, das muss man ausnutzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub' ich hab einen neuen Lieblings-Smilie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

Ratet mal welcher das ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

<--- Y E A H ! ! !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Februar 2008)

So, GN8 @All


----------



## frax061a (10. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das hast Du nur so interpretiert!
> 
> Für mich war das einfach eine Tourenbeschreibung und das Nachkommen eines Wunsches.



jep, danke hierfür. Hoffe am morgen kommt mein Tacho. Dann kann ich selber nach den Hm schauen. 

So geh jetzt mal ins Bett, gehöre ja bis voraussichtlich Mittwoch auch zu dem a********** Volk. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Caro, Milass und ich waren heute definitiv viel trailiger unterwegs als Ihr...



moin !

endlich wird der kerl vernünftig  
soweit ich mich erinnere, warst du ja anfangs noch nicht so der trail-fetischist   hab mich aber immer wieder gewundert, dass du dennoch sehr viele trails kanntest und mir auch noch neue zeigen konntest  

wir waren gestern auch mal wieder trailig unterwegs. schön über den alten rüber und trailig bis zum bürgelstollen runter -> victoriatempel zum abschluß des trailrausches  
auf dem rückweg dann noch am kocherfels vorbei und die burgentrails mitgenommen  

obwohl ich konditionell alles andere als fit bin und bergauf schwer hinterhergehechelt bin, hat mir die tour gestern mal wieder richtig viel spaß gemacht


----------



## Thomas (11. Februar 2008)

*Das Thema geht hier weiter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320690*

_Thomas_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

